# Minnesota Snow!



## TKLAWN

Well it looks like we will get 2-4 inches by Tuesday morning I ure hope we don't get too much freezing rain as highs are supposed to be around freezing. The equipment has been patiently waiting since the 26th of december.


----------



## Camden

I'll believe when I see it. Until then the plows are staying off. :salute:


----------



## doh

I have an Ice road, on Rainy Lake Nothern MN, so it will snow daily now. This is the latest ever for getting on the ice.


----------



## NBI Lawn

Snowing like crazy in Minneapolis right now payup


----------



## onemancrew

Snow is done 2-4" in northwest Iowa. Went out and played in the snow made some money too feels good.payuppurplebou


----------



## exmark1

We got screwed as usual less than 1/2 inch here!:realmad:


----------



## NBI Lawn

So they were predicting 4-6", we ended up with 1-1.5" :realmad:. Oh well, still got to go out and make some money


----------



## exmark1

We were in the up to 4" range when it all started! Did end up having to plow some commercial lots last nite though.


----------



## Advantage

As the trend has been lately, it tracked southeast of us yesterday. Got 1/2" at most. I'm getting sick of all the teasing. Have not made a full push since Dec. 26th as well. Over three feet that month and basically nothing in Jan. Lets hope Feb. helps us out.


----------



## Kingwinter

In the metro we barley had enough to plow, so I made the trek home. Hitting those frozan piles felt REAL good. lol.


----------



## NBI Lawn

Any idea what the word is on snow for this week?


----------



## qualitycut

On kare11 they said its starting to track south but it looks like we may still get 2+ I am waiting for kstps weather they are usually pretty good


----------



## qualitycut

Latest model shows 2-4 inches and 30 mile an hour winds on fox
paul doglas says 1-3 now its getting less and less every news cast
dave dahl says 3-4

I think I am getting addicted to the weather, I am like a crack feen waiting for his dealer to show up.


----------



## dakotasrock

Belinda doesnt know what the hell she's talking about. The model's have been showing the storm going NORTH, not south! I can only hope it comes south like every other storm has so i'll be right in the bullseye!


----------



## deadogwalkin

Will it slided North or South like all preceding storms in January and Ferbruary so far? It looks right now like Alexandria will get the brunt of the snow- Plow away!


----------



## veggin psd

I hope this map is accurate! It puts me in the bullseye! I got a new tranny to pay myself back for :crying: Time will tell and just maybe we can get enuf on the ground and get two plows out of this snowfall.

http://http://www.crh.noaa.gov/wxstory.php?site=mpx

Sorry, link didnt work so copy and paste it to your URL to see the map.


----------



## qualitycut

I hope thats right 3-5 in twin cities.


----------



## TKLAWN

Hey deadogwalkin what's the name of your business. Just wondering I am also located in waconia:waving:


----------



## deadogwalkin

Hey- I thought I recognized your name, I am Outdoor Living & Landscaping, Inc. As you- I have been waiting for this snow for awhile. It has been a thin month or so around here. I haven't had much to do but hunt coyotes ........... and get work for the season! Good Luck tonight ....stay safe.


----------



## ABES

You guys arent too far from me i am just east on highway 5 in chanhassen.


----------



## exmark1

deadogwalkin;515486 said:


> Will it slided North or South like all preceding storms in January and Ferbruary so far? It looks right now like Alexandria will get the brunt of the snow- Plow away!


That's what were hoping for! 3 trucks and a skidder just sitting here waiting...:yow!:


----------



## Camden

ABES;515990 said:


> You guys arent too far from me i am just east on highway 5 in chanhassen.


I used to live in one of the cabins located on Tamarack Lake at the Horticultural Research Center on Hwy 5. I worked at the Arboretum and at the Research Center. I spent MANY hours in the apple orchards that you see located at the corner of 41 and 5. Small world, huh?


----------



## ABES

Camden;516081 said:


> I used to live in one of the cabins located on Tamarack Lake at the Horticultural Research Center on Hwy 5. I worked at the Arboretum and at the Research Center. I spent MANY hours in the apple orchards that you see located at the corner of 41 and 5. Small world, huh?


dude that is a small world i am like 2 minutes from 41 and 5 how many years ago did you live here in chan?


----------



## Camden

1994 and 95...then I moved closer to the main campus at the U


----------



## ABES

ic i was 4 and 5 years old then haha


----------



## Camden

Oh man...when I hear stuff like that I sure feel old even though I'm only 31


----------



## deadogwalkin

ABES- I do most of my plowing in the Chan area. Do you do commercial or residential? Ours is all large commercial.


----------



## TKLAWN

Well it's monday Feb 25th, looks like another storm slid of to the south. The same old story for the whole winter, possibility for a couple inches on thursday, keep your toes and fingers crossed boys.:salute:


----------



## dakotasrock

Im starting to think this winter's over. Anything that comes will be awesome tho.

Another crappy winter in MN, whats new?


----------



## ABES

deadogwalkin;516833 said:


> ABES- I do most of my plowing in the Chan area. Do you do commercial or residential? Ours is all large commercial.


I work for a company that does both commercial and residential. My route is mostly big stuff in Eden Prarie but we do stuff as far away as Brooklyn Park.


----------



## TKLAWN

What is this white stuff falling from the sky?


----------



## ABES

TKLAWN;530790 said:


> What is this white stuff falling from the sky?


haha when i read that i went and looked outside and it actually is snowing


----------



## TKLAWN

Looks like the local weather guys have another big for Friday it could be interesting as this developing storm approaches. Lets hope it happens.


----------



## veggin psd

I was flipping between channel 11 and channel 5 tonight at the 6 pm weather. Makes you wonder if the two weather chicks were watching the same storm? Computer models my a$$. I am gonna get a big rock for the front yard. When 2 inches pile up on it I go plow.


----------



## just plow it

Channel 5 never talks about a Storm until it's the day of and channel 11 will. channel 11 is usually pretty accurate from what I can see. NWS is not really calling for anything for us though. I wouldn't mind one more good push though. Keep our fingers crossed..


----------



## Kingwinter

just plow it;545195 said:


> Channel 5 never talks about a Storm until it's the day of and channel 11 will. channel 11 is usually pretty accurate from what I can see. NWS is not really calling for anything for us though. I wouldn't mind one more good push though. Keep our fingers crossed..


Are you kidding me?

Channel 5 was giving out early predictions this morning at amounts while 11 said "theres a potential for some snow".

I remember this one time it was the night before a storm and Mike asked Sven how much we could expect, and Sven laughs and says "im not giving out amounts".

I really dont like 11's weather.


----------



## qualitycut

King whats your prediction? You seem to be very close every time.


----------



## just plow it

Kingwinter, are we talking about the same TV stations? I'm from NE Wisconsin. I went on Minnesota weather to see what you guys are expected to get and saw someone from my area.


----------



## Kingwinter

just plow it;545238 said:


> Kingwinter, are we talking about the same TV stations? I'm from NE Wisconsin. I went on Minnesota weather to see what you guys are expected to get and saw someone from my area.


ooo didnt see ur from wisconsin. lol Only saw the MN snow thread.


----------



## Kingwinter

qualitycut;545237 said:


> King whats your prediction? You seem to be very close every time.


This ones hard. One model shows it going north of the cities, the other shows it going south. I've gotta hunch the heavy snow line is going to be from the east-west 494 corridor south.

Twin cities- 2-5
South of the Twin cities 4-6
North of 694- dusting-1.5

To be more specific, my stab is at 3.0 for the twin cities.


----------



## TKLAWN

For us guys west of the cities let's hope Kingwinter is right. It does look like their will be a sharp cut off line bttween 1 inch and four, oh well got to be prepared anyway. I also love weekend snows, it give us a little more time, sseing as most of our commercials aren't open on the weekend.


----------



## Green Grass

Deadogwalkin i was going to PM you but you don't have that option yet i was wondering what your new building you guys have cost and how do you like the new super duty?


----------



## Green Grass

Let it snow!! Let it snow!! Let it snow!!


----------



## deadogwalkin

I love my new Superduty! I know some guys have had troubles but mine has been great. If you're wondering about the building on Cty 30 - I am renting that one currently. I just bought 5 acres and a 75' X 300' building down by Cologne. I have the current building rented until August. Are you looking for a spot to rent?? I'll try and set up my PM.


----------



## Green Grass

nope we are looking to build over on 92 and 15 where you going to in Cologne?


----------



## deadogwalkin

Were going to be straight south of Cologne about three miles. We are excited about the location because of the new 312 access! Oh yeah- and the property values in the area are predicted to rocket up. You are postioned well just West of the lake, is that where most of your work is?


----------



## Green Grass

we have a lot of work in Victoria and the lake Minnetonka area.


----------



## Green Grass

TK i think you Nephew worked for us he drives a black Chevy 2500 that has TK lawn and landscape in the back window


----------



## TKLAWN

Yeah he used to work with us now he has his own company Metro Lawen & Snow. His brother still works with us though. I still talk to both of them all the time.


----------



## Green Grass

yea he worked for us like 2 years ago


----------



## deadogwalkin

Sounds like another storm similar to the storm last week is coming. We could actually make up for some of the lack of storms we have experienced this season!


----------



## ABES

ya looks like march is going to be our snowiest month. these storms are kind of a pita though i get called at 4 am and then work like hell to get everything opened up before the businesses open for the day.


----------



## deadogwalkin

I feel your pain there- we went through the same thing- Chan really got nailed!


----------



## ABES

deadogwalkin;547485 said:


> I feel your pain there- we went through the same thing- Chan really got nailed!


I know i plowed a couple lots in chan and by the time i got done plowing some of the lots there was already 1-2" of snow where i had first plowed.


----------



## deadogwalkin

We plow about 15 acres of lots in Chan- we could hardly keep up when it was really comin' down! We finished the first round of clears and almost just started over.


----------



## TKLAWN

Yeah guys it was preety much the same in Waconia the nice thing though is once its plowed it goes right to pavement pretty quickly. This has been the craziest winter I can remember, no snow January and February and now it looks like four pretty good storms in Marchpayup


----------



## farmerkev

Anybody have any hopes for this Thursday? Looks like it will skip the cities.:crying:


----------



## deadogwalkin

Sounds like they have changed that now, we could get hit hard if it goes a bit north. We should get up to 4" - we should be plowing by late AM: tomorrow.


----------



## hydro_37

I hope all the snow stays north of Iowa. I HATE snow now. Have had 29 plowable events this year.


----------



## Green Grass

well arn't you a baby i wish i had 29 plowable events


----------



## ABES

well looks like only southern MN will get this snow the metro wont even get any snow......It was so nice today I detailed the hell out of my truck. it hasnt looked this clean since the day i bought it.


----------



## Green Grass

ABES want to do mine next we are busy as hell bidding out property maintenance


----------



## ABES

LOL my truck keeps me busy enough. next on the list is i have to paint my frame and then patch a couple holes on the exhaust and it still needs a new set of oxygen sensors. I also noticed today its starting to rust underneath the doors :angry: this truck didnt have a spec of rust before this winter, and i washed it every week all winter long. i guess i should have used some fluid film.


----------



## Green Grass

well just remember that my offer is still there


----------



## deadogwalkin

Are we getting snow again??


----------



## Green Grass

I would say no we are getting the lawn care equipment out


----------



## TKLAWN

National weather service predicts winter storm watch all day Monday 3-7 inches of heavy wet snow buy monday night. Sucks the big one.


----------



## Green Grass

yea when was the last time the weather man was right


----------



## TKLAWN

*Snow again?*

This has to be the longest winter ever. They are talking more snow for Friday, I sure hope their wrong, we have already started to get ready for mowing season:crying:


----------



## Green Grass

yea i know what you mean


----------



## ABES

At this point I don't even care if it snows its not that big of a deal all the piles will melt in a couple days anyways. Granted the grass will stay wet longer but I have a big landscaping job to do before we start spring clean ups.


----------



## big acres

I love those late season snows which are out of contract and billable. Some co's surely haveput away the plows andwe always scoop up an account when they drop the ball in April. Let it snow big.


----------



## deadogwalkin

It's going to snow but how much will acutally stick here in the cities? Heck- we've already started landscaping, throw a quick storm in there, it might as well be snow if it's going to be precip.


----------



## Green Grass

well it's starting to stick so LET IT SNOW!!!


----------



## deadogwalkin

It's starting to sleet here in Waconia, it was raining after that first band of snow. I thought for a while there we were going to have to do open ups by 7:00 or 8:00. These per push storms are good $! Let it snow!


----------



## Green Grass

hope fully it picks up again!!


----------



## exmark1

Just getting ready to go out here...6 inches or so on the ground and still snowing! Were in for a foot according to the weather reports!


----------



## IMAGE

the clouds parted over fargo and we only got about 2 inches of slush, then it turned back into sleet, and there is only about an inch of slush out there now. I hope we get a couple inches today still, I want to go back out this evening/tomarrow morning.


----------



## deadogwalkin

Just got back in from plowing about 11/2" of slush. We'll see what today brings!


----------



## ABES

we got under an inch of slush. I just got back in from going out at 2 am


----------



## cowboytim

If you are in the twin cities you should have plowed at least four times since christmas depending on yout trigger. I have plowed and saltedseven times since christmas. I guess it is all about what contracts different people have. Noa sounds like the cities is not going to get any goos snow today.


----------



## TKLAWN

Well it snowed most of the day yesterday while we tried to finish fall cleanups, looks like some people are going to have to wait until spring since there is some sort of snow in the forecast for pretty much the next week. Let's hope we have good old fashiond minnesota winter. Let the fun begin!


----------



## mrplowmn

that snow opportunity fizzled out. 

Is there someone close to Excelsior that would want to help me with an account?


----------



## IMAGE

There is no snow in the forecast through the end of the month up in my area (FM)


----------



## qualitycut

I wouldnt worry to much they cant get it right from day to day. lol. Where in mn are ya


----------



## IMAGE

qualitycut;643427 said:


> I wouldnt worry to much they cant get it right from day to day. lol. Where in mn are ya


Actually in ND, but boardering MN. Right now at the parents in Fergus for the next week, since there is no snow in the forecast. I am around here messing around in the shop and stuff like that. Today I am putting a plow on a Can-am 650 Max. (to bad I dont get to use it for work) And if I get to it, building a weighted bumper for the Blazer.


----------



## TKLAWN

It's snowing!


----------



## Green Grass

hopefully it keeps snowing!!!


----------



## ABES

I'm going to be so pissed if it stops snowing before 1" I dont mind just the sidewalk/salt work but I just want to plow one nice storm.


----------



## deadogwalkin

You and me both- I am staying optimistic though. If they are saying up to 2" we should hit the 1" trigger. Let's hope.


----------



## ABES

Hopefully. I saw many other guys plowed that storm the other day but we couldnt find 1" in any of the lots.We only plowed a handfull of places that requested it.


----------



## deadogwalkin

We haven't even been out yet with the trucks yet. I saw alot of guys moving equipment around today though. It is supposed to be done snowing by about 11:00 tonight, at least that's what I have heard.


----------



## Green Grass

lets just hope that it keeps snowing!!


----------



## qualitycut

Ya its been pretty steady down in the south metro. probably 3/4 to in inch.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Just pulled into Applebees in Blaine theres only about .25"


----------



## Kingwinter

NICHOLS LANDSCA;663441 said:


> Just pulled into Applebees in Blaine theres only about .25"


Wow. Looks like u guys in the north are getting screwed again! Bummer


----------



## Camden

Up here we don't have much...maybe 1/2" From what I've been reading we're supposed to get some more later tonight so hopefully I'll reach the 1" trigger point yet.


----------



## unit28

Isanti...2 inches.
earlier Me and the grandson were making a pile for him to run a sled.
My son is heading out at midnight to run his route. Perfect snow to work in but the wind may wreak some havoc in a little while. I heard gusting winds of 40 plus coming behind the snow fall. Good Luck

Last advisory-

SNOW WILL DECREASE IN INTENSITY AND COVERAGE THROUGH 11 PM ACROSS
THE INTERSTATE 35 CORRIDOR OF EAST CENTRAL MINNESOTA...INCLUDING
THE TWIN CITIES METRO AREA. FLURRIES ARE THEN EXPECTED FROM TIME
TO TIME INTO THE OVERNIGHT HOURS...WITH WINDS TURNING
NORTHWESTERLY AND BECOMING GUSTY. THROUGH TONIGHT...MOTORISTS ARE
ADVISED TO DRIVE CAREFULLY AND ALLOW FOR PLENTY OF STOPPING
DISTANCE.


----------



## ABES

All done here. Going out in half an hour!


----------



## Green Grass

will be going out around midnight


----------



## veggin psd

still a little flakey here, but I'll be out pushin' and saltin' bout 2ampayup


----------



## snowman55

got 17 trucks out 1.5 - 2" on the ground and its done


----------



## TKLAWN

Weather stations seem a little confused but their is a winter weather watch until 6am tomorrow with 4-8 inches possible. Wait and see what happens I guess.


----------



## deadogwalkin

It's just starting to snow out here west metro. TKLAWN how do you like the new Wide-out plow?


----------



## TKLAWN

deadogwalkin;667292 said:


> It's just starting to snow out here west metro. TKLAWN how do you like the new Wide-out plow?


So far it seems to be sweet we will find out for sure tonight.


----------



## Greenery

mrplowmn;643134 said:


> that snow opportunity fizzled out.
> 
> Is there someone close to Excelsior that would want to help me with an account?


What kinda help you looking for i'm just over in eden prairie.


----------



## TKLAWN

Hey mrplowman check your pm I sent you one about a month ago when you asked for help in another thread. If you still need help I think I can help you we do 4 lots in Excelsior, let me know.


----------



## fowlhunter8

*is anyone looking for help*

i live in the north metro and have some residential accounts 
i have 3 trucks 
01 superduty ford diesal 8'6 v plow 
01 ford super duty 8'c plow 
99 chevy 8' straight 
i only have enought workj for one truck the day of looking for more the night of and some second day clean ups 
Randy 
R&T Home Improvements


----------



## mnnorthwoods

Did anyone have snow to plow south of Minneapolis or did that snow move into WI?


----------



## deadogwalkin

It's recent history now- but yes mnnorthwoods were plowing down here.! Sounds like we have another storm for this weekend. Does anyone have any bets on the track of the heavy stuff ? It seems like all the local are all over the board on predictions (as usual).


----------



## mnnorthwoods

I plowed the first time on Wed with about five inches on the road. We had 28 below this morning (Friday). The storm is looking as if it will be hitting my area of NE MN starting Sat night. Fcst is for 8-12" with very strong winds of 25 MPH+. Should be fun with my driveway being a two mile long logging road.


----------



## Advantage

mnnorthwoods;673508 said:


> I plowed the first time on Wed with about five inches on the road. We had 28 below this morning (Friday). The storm is looking as if it will be hitting my area of NE MN starting Sat night. Fcst is for 8-12" with very strong winds of 25 MPH+. Should be fun with my driveway being a two mile long logging road.


Yeah looks like we are gonna get hammered down here in the Twin Ports too. You on the Lake? Tower or Cook side?


----------



## mnnorthwoods

On the Cook side, Wolf Bay near Vermilion River/Dam. Fcst has been changed now talking about about up to two feet in parts of NE MN


----------



## fowlhunter8

*whats best to find the*

what have you found to be the best forecast ?
any websites good for mn ?


----------



## mnnorthwoods

I have two weather sites that I watch + about four radar sites. Some links:

http://www.weather.gov/view/states.php?state=mn&map=on

http://www.wunderground.com/US/MN/Cook.html

http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx?location=USMN0208

http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/OneKM.aspx?location=USMN0064&enlarge=true


----------



## fowlhunter8

*nice*

thanks alot


----------



## mnnorthwoods

Just as forecasted, 10" down and plowed and still snowing. Strong winds from the NE at 20MPH and gusts to 40. Some nice 20" drifts...glad I had the V.


----------



## Green Grass

anyone think we will get enough??


----------



## duluthplower

I think we need more in Dululth


----------



## TKLAWN

Just got in from 12 hours got to do everthing. Looks like we got about 2 inches but with all the wind their were some pretty good drifts. Best december in years already and it's only half over MAYBE MORE SNOW TOMORROW!!!


----------



## Kingwinter

not only tomorrow, but snow likely Thursday (larger storm), and sat night(lesser chance)

I agree, this is a good December.


----------



## qualitycut

Ya it has been good monthly accounts are sucking though but we didnt get any snow in November.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Contracts suck.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;681073 said:


> Contracts suck.


I told you the only way to go is per-push but you didn't listen! 

How many times have you been out so far this month? I'm at 7 since Dec. 4th...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We're at 5, with another tonight, and 2 more between Saturday and next Tuesday.

After tomorrow, it will start to cost me $200 each time it snows, until January.

I would have been okay, but at the last moment I decided to sub out 4 accounts to a buddy, because I wasn't overly confident that the new guys would be able to get all the work done.

Next year I'll be able to pocket that extra $300 / snowfall.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;681073 said:


> Contracts suck.


I would agree for this month but you know over the long haul it will average out.

I'm just glad I have a mixture of contracts and per push accounts. The per push accounts are easily covering direct operating costs (gas, food, and my 1 sub contractor) for the contracts and per push plowing. The contracts are covering my fixed costs (pay and bills).
I think a mixture is a good way to go but I'm still learning also.


----------



## Kingwinter

djagusch;681892 said:


> I would agree for this month but you know over the long haul it will average out.
> 
> I'm just glad I have a mixture of contracts and per push accounts. The per push accounts are easily covering direct operating costs (gas, food, and my 1 sub contractor) for the contracts and per push plowing. The contracts are covering my fixed costs (pay and bills).
> I think a mixture is a good way to go but I'm still learning also.


Where's your profit?


----------



## djagusch

Percent of my fixed costs (being solo guy my fixed costs include my household expenses and IRA etc).


----------



## veggin psd

If the forecast is correct, and judging by the radar and NWS weather alerts they are, we are all gonna be pretty busy for the next 24-36 hours. payup

The storms have gone north of me, and south of me, looks like we are right in the BULLSEYE for this one.

Good luck and be careful guys.........


----------



## TKLAWN

Looks like the forecast has changed once again maybe 3-5 inches by noon tomorrow. Bad timing!


----------



## Green Grass

snow anytime is better then no snow! Get sick of sitten there waiting for snow


----------



## TKLAWN

Wow it's really starting to come down. 2-4 inches by late afternoon. with 35 mph winds and 20 below windchill to follow. Maybe more snow on wednesday.payup


----------



## qualitycut

Poor shovelers


----------



## mnglocker

3" since 4am.    :money:


----------



## Eronningen

I bet we have 4"+ on the ground in Rochester now. Still snowing.


----------



## qualitycut

3-4 in s.metro


----------



## Eronningen

got another inch last night


----------



## qualitycut

Maybe half inch in s.metro


----------



## djagusch

Anybody out plowing for this light stuff?


----------



## Dustball

djagusch;721063 said:


> Anybody out plowing for this light stuff?


I did my residential route in St. Paul. My trigger is 1" and we got 1".


----------



## qualitycut

I did some things in Minneapolis. I had a rough one last night and was sleeping. Thank god my buddy called to see if I was going to plow or not.


----------



## qualitycut

Can anyone help me out, I have two customers both new and one referred the other. They both seem to think I billed for to many snows but I know I didnt. I have a separate sheet for each of there properties and have the dates down on them. So I was wondering if anyone could give me dates and amounts from December 15 - January 15 to cross reference.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;725725 said:


> Can anyone help me out, I have two customers both new and one referred the other. They both seem to think I billed for to many snows but I know I didnt. I have a separate sheet for each of there properties and have the dates down on them. So I was wondering if anyone could give me dates and amounts from December 15 - January 15 to cross reference.


I will have dates for 2 inch plus at the office but you'll have to wait until tomm when i get there. I'll post in the am.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire, I would appreciate that. You located in the metro area


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;725725 said:


> Can anyone help me out, I have two customers both new and one referred the other. They both seem to think I billed for to many snows but I know I didnt. I have a separate sheet for each of there properties and have the dates down on them. So I was wondering if anyone could give me dates and amounts from December 15 - January 15 to cross reference.


Have you tried wunderground.com ?

Look up a weather reporting station in your area.

We had 8 plows from December 15 - Jan 15.


----------



## Dustball

According to the NWS measured at the MSP airport-

Dec 14- 2.4"
Dec 16- 2"
Dec 19- 0.3"
Dec 20- 3.6"
Dec 23- 0.9"
Dec 24- 0.2"
Dec 30- 1.4"
Jan 3- 0.6"
Jan 7- 0.1"
Jan 9- 0.2"
Jan 11- 0.7"
Jan 12- 4.7"
Jan 13- 0.3"
Jan 14- 0.3"
Jan 18- 1.0"

I have a 1" trigger and personally went out on Dec 15,16,18,20,23,30 and Jan 12 and 18.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;725760 said:


> Hamelfire, I would appreciate that. You located in the metro area


Hamel,MN A good friend of mine's brother in-law live in IGH. I see others have sent info but I will still get in on in the morning.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;725725 said:


> Can anyone help me out, I have two customers both new and one referred the other. They both seem to think I billed for to many snows but I know I didnt. I have a separate sheet for each of there properties and have the dates down on them. So I was wondering if anyone could give me dates and amounts from December 15 - January 15 to cross reference.


Our triger is 2+
12/9/08
12/21
12/23
12/30
1/14/09


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;725725 said:


> Can anyone help me out, I have two customers both new and one referred the other. They both seem to think I billed for to many snows but I know I didnt. I have a separate sheet for each of there properties and have the dates down on them. So I was wondering if anyone could give me dates and amounts from December 15 - January 15 to cross reference.


-------------------
Heck, I hate when that happens.

Myself,
I have a daycare that wants it done for any amount including a dusting.
Then she calls and says why did you shovel on the 13, 14. She said it's going to melt.
Just doing my job ma'am. Now she cut me off from weekends, So I told her if it's there on Monday you better get a shovel yourself.

good luck.

oh and thanks for those that posted up the totals


----------



## qualitycut

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

For what it's worth, Stacy, Wyoming, North Branch, Chisago got 1.5-2" last night (1-28).

I love going home at 8 am with the plowing done, seeing the other guys tearing out of their drives with trucks covered in snow at that time.

You know darn well they got a call from someone "we were just wondering when you would get to our drive".

Good thing I went and played poker last night in Forest Lake and waited for the snow to stop, or I would have been like everyone else, gone to bed, believing the computer and all the weather guys that there wouldn't even be 1/2".


----------



## djagusch

I measured about 1" on the west side of NB, Stacy maybe 1.5" but that was pretty optimistic measurement. That was about 4 am.


----------



## CityGuy

I sneezed and blew my deck of this morning in western sub


----------



## ABES

LwnmwrMan22;735400 said:


> For what it's worth, Stacy, Wyoming, North Branch, Chisago got 1.5-2" last night (1-28).
> 
> I love going home at 8 am with the plowing done, seeing the other guys tearing out of their drives with trucks covered in snow at that time.
> 
> You know darn well they got a call from someone "we were just wondering when you would get to our drive".
> 
> Good thing I went and played poker last night in Forest Lake and waited for the snow to stop, or I would have been like everyone else, gone to bed, believing the computer and all the weather guys that there wouldn't even be 1/2".


Just a dusting here in chan chaska ep area. Just enough to go out and salt. With these warmer temps the salt is working quite nicely.


----------



## Dustball

Just a 1/2" for me here near Maplewood.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;735918 said:


> I measured about 1" on the west side of NB, Stacy maybe 1.5" but that was pretty optimistic measurement. That was about 4 am.


Dustin -

Get that Stacy account down to 1" trigger, and you could have made some money last night.

We plowed everything north of Hugo / Lino Lakes, down there it was 1/2" tops.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;736545 said:


> Dustin -
> 
> Get that Stacy account down to 1" trigger, and you could have made some money last night.
> 
> We plowed everything north of Hugo / Lino Lakes, down there it was 1/2" tops.


I agree, and working on it for next year. I actually sent them a email yesterday to see if they wanted the lot cleaned up from all the little storms this month and they said go ahead on Saturday when they don't have any cars around. So at least I get one more billing this month on them.

Also the contracts I have are now leveled out after last months snow fest. Contracts are good (at least for this month).


----------



## CityGuy

Rain possible for friday night in febuary? WTF where is the snow?


----------



## Dustball

Next week!


----------



## TKLAWN

I sure hope so only plowed twice in Jan and it was 47 degrees on Sat, nothing for this week Over all same old crappy winter.


----------



## mnglocker

TKLAWN;740498 said:


> I sure hope so only plowed twice in Jan and it was 47 degrees on Sat, nothing for this week Over all same old crappy winter.


Just remember March is the snowiest month.  Hang tight and get your business affairs in order for the summer during this slump.


----------



## Dustball

Sounds like a possible big storm on Mon, sketchy details right now.



> FORECAST BEYOND SUNDAY IS RATHER TRICKY AND LACKING MUCH IN THE
> WAY OF CONFIDENCE. BOTH GFS AND ECMWF HAVE AN H5 THOUGH EXITING
> THE SOUTHERN/CENTRAL ROCKIES SUNDAY NIGHT. THE TROUGH PICKS UP A
> NEGATIVE TILT AS IT HITS THE PLAINS...SENDING A STRONG SURFACE LOW
> FROM EASTERN CO OR NM NORTHEAST INTO THE UPPER MISSISSIPPI VALLEY.
> THIS STORM WILL BE TAPPING INTO DEEP GULF MOISTURE AND LOOKS TO
> HAVE THE POTENTIAL FOR ANYTHING FROM HEAVY RAIN TO HEAVY SNOW FOR
> THE FORECAST AREA. THE EXACT TRACK OF THE LOW WILL HAVE HUGE
> IMPLICATIONS ON TEMPERATURE AND PRECIP TYPE NEXT WEEK...AS IF THE LOW
> TRACKS FAR ENOUGH WEST TO GET US INTO THE WARM SECTOR...HIGHS WILL
> LIKELY BE IN THE 40S...BUT IF THE LOW STAYS FAR ENOUGH EAST...THEN
> TEMPERATURES WILL LIKELY STRUGGLE TO REACH FREEZING. OBVIOUSLY THERE
> ARE BIG IMPLICATIONS FOR PRECIP TYPE AS WELL...WITH A MORE WESTERN
> TRACK LEADING TO A PRIMARILY RAIN EVENT WITH BOOKENDS OF SNOW...
> WHILE A MORE EASTERN TRACK COULD BRING A MORE SIGNIFICANT SNOW
> STORM TO PARTS OF THE CWA. CURRENT 12Z MODEL RUNS ARE SUGGESTING
> THE WESTERN SCENARIO PLAYING OUT...BUT AT THIS POINT (6 AND 7 DAYS
> OUT) NOT WILLING TO GO ONE WAY OR THE OTHER...SO WENT DOWN THE
> MIDDLE WITH TEMPERATURES AND WENT WITH A MENTION OF A RAIN/SNOW
> MIX FOR THE SE HALF OF THE CWA...ALONG WITH A SIGNIFICANT INCREASE
> IN POPS. HOPEFULLY MODELS WILL START CONVERGING ON MORE OF A
> CONSISTENT CONSENSUS IN THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS...ALLOWING FOR A
> BETTER IDEA OF HOW THINGS WILL PLAY OUT.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;740498 said:


> I sure hope so only plowed twice in Jan and it was 47 degrees on Sat, nothing for this week *Over all same old crappy winter*.


Did you already forget about December?

We billed for 11 snowfalls in December, we were out 4 times in January.

I'm hoping for no more snow. I've got to get another 34 loads of logs out of the woods before the swamp thaws out.

I can get 2 / day done, so that's pretty much February, then it can snow all it wants in March / April.

December killed us on scheduling for the firewood.


----------



## TKLAWN

It doesn't seem like the rest of February is going to be all that much. Which adds up to O November 8 times in December and 2 times in January and so far O in February which is ten times in 31/2 months. Like I said same old crappy winter.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;744354 said:


> It doesn't seem like the rest of February is going to be all that much. Which adds up to O November 8 times in December and 2 times in January and so far O in February which is ten times in 31/2 months. Like I said same old crappy winter.


We base all our seasonals on 16 events, so at 10 times in 3 (1/4) months, you're right on average.


----------



## ABES

We were spoiled in december with many small events. Hopefully something pops up soon.


----------



## Kingwinter

This is the first year I've had a full time job plus snow plowing. I gotta say, these last few weeks have been awesome. I love sleeping at night. Not having dual incomes stinks, but I needed these last few weeks to recharge. I don't think I slept more than 4 nights in a week the entire month of December and the first part of Jan.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

The forcast sure looks good:crying: I hope March pulls through for all of us.


----------



## CityGuy

NICHOLS LANDSCA;750107 said:


> The forcast sure looks good:crying: I hope March pulls through for all of us.


Looks good to hold the couch down. Everything is fixed and clean as can be. I'm out of work to do.


----------



## TurfSolutionsMN

In S.E. Minn we havent had a 2" push since Jan. 14, we had a couple 1/2-1" shots but thats it. All we did these past few weeks was fix everything all up again and mix are salt/sand pile all up, now we need more payup before I go crazy


----------



## CityGuy

TurfSolutionsMN;750132 said:


> In S.E. Minn we havent had a 2" push since Jan. 14, we had a couple 1/2-1" shots but thats it. All we did these past few weeks was fix everything all up again and mix are salt/sand pile all up, now we need more payup before I go crazy


Are you in Rochester area by chance?


----------



## TurfSolutionsMN

Adams, which is about 20min SE of Austin. You??


----------



## CityGuy

western subs of Minneapolis, my parents live in Rochester.


----------



## CityGuy

not looking good for snow this week again:crying:
ma by Tuesday but it sounds like a dusting only.


----------



## CityGuy

Channel 5 said maby 1-3 for metro on wednesday. Maby something to do. Southern mn looks like a better shot. I won't hold my breath


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I see this morning (Monday) the NWS has already dropped Tues night and Wed probabilities from 50% each to 30 and 40% respectively.

Keep heading south, snow. Keep heading south.

I only need 12 more days of hauling wood, which is the next two weeks of Feb.


----------



## Dustball

LwnmwrMan22;753441 said:


> I see this morning (Monday) the NWS has already dropped Tues night and Wed probabilities from 50% each to 30 and 40% respectively.
> 
> Keep heading south, snow. Keep heading south.
> 
> I only need 12 more days of hauling wood, which is the next two weeks of Feb.


Hmm, they increased the snow amounts for the Twin Cities for Tues night-Wed. Looks like 2-4 inches possible.

Also more on Fri.


----------



## CityGuy

Number 5 is now saying Heavy snow will stay south of the cities. Southern Wis. and Illinois are the target. Might get a couple inches big maby? Still out in Cali so storm track may change yet.


----------



## djagusch

I may need to reread my account list so I don't miss anyone. It's like going out for the first time this season it's been so long.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;753903 said:


> I may need to reread my account list so I don't miss anyone. It's like going out for the first time this season it's been so long.


I wouldn't worry about re-reading that list any time too soon Dustin.


----------



## CityGuy

The forcast is all over the place. ch 5 said dusting to maby an inch in the cities more ease and se and ch 11 just said 2-4 with freexing rain first. I guess I'll go with nothing to 1 foot, that should cover it.


----------



## CityGuy

1-4 tonight? I hope so


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;757136 said:


> 1-4 tonight? I hope so


Same here I think I am going to have re learn how to plow. Its been over a month :realmad:


----------



## TKLAWN

It's looking more like we might get at least 2", that would be real nice!


----------



## Green Grass

now they say 1-3


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;757524 said:


> now they say 1-3


5 said 2-4 , 9 and 11 say 1-3 does anybody know? Lets just say 1-6 that should cover it


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;757552 said:


> 5 said 2-4 , 9 and 11 say 1-3 does anybody know? Lets just say 1-6 that should cover it


how about a dusting to 6" should cover it


----------



## unit28

I'm well north of the cities in Isanti,
I have 5". 
According to forcasters "maybe 1"" was expected here.

.....I want a refund for even watching the news.


----------



## snowman55

good luck with all that.


----------



## TKLAWN

unit28;757826 said:


> I'm well north of the cities in Isanti,
> I have 5".
> According to forcasters "maybe 1"" was expected here.
> 
> .....I want a refund for even watching the news.


Yeah the old local meteoroligists really nailed that one 1-2 turned into 6.5 west of the cities. what a waste of money on all that technology. Just got in from 10 hours take a little nap and go back out and touch some stuff up.


----------



## unit28

My son works commercial. His boss called him Friday night and said he was going out of town.
He left my son without 2 shovelers, on top of that...my son has his own route and his boss's to do.
He is paid salary. 
I just told him to smile and enjoy his job security.


----------



## veggin psd

TKLAWN;757950 said:


> Yeah the old local meteoroligists really nailed that one 1-2 turned into 6.5 west of the cities. what a waste of money on all that technology. Just got in from 10 hours take a little nap and go back out and touch some stuff up.


Our dusting turned into 4.5 inches


----------



## Dustball

I had 1" at my house and the snow stopped at 11:00. Looked at the radar and saw a band moving through- had a well defined back edge. I went out when the band was halfway through and started my route. The snow never stopped till 6 am- I had to go back and re-shovel 3/4 of the houses on my route.


----------



## qualitycut

Dustball;758155 said:


> I had 1" at my house and the snow stopped at 11:00. Looked at the radar and saw a band moving through- had a well defined back edge. I went out when the band was halfway through and started my route. The snow never stopped till 6 am- I had to go back and re-shovel 3/4 of the houses on my route.


Ya I talked to a buddy who works or a company that does big shopping centers and he said they did all there lots figuring is it was going to be done in about a half hr or so and it never stopped. They had 4 hrs of plowing in and had to redo the whole lots.


----------



## Dustball

Interesting radar from the storm that wasn't supposed to be-

10:45p









12:23a









3:18a









4:45a


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I got up at 9:30 after 2 hours of sleep Friday night, and looked at the radar and keyed in on the rotation.

If you watched around the Cambridge / St. Cloud area, you could see it rotating back, I then decided to go back to bed until 11:30.

I got up at 11:30, proceeded to put the plows on the truck and found out one truck was dead, so I had to jump that one, everything else went fairly smooth.

I headed out at about 12:15, got 5 miles down the road and realized I forgot the gas for the blower, turned around.

I was going to call in the rest of the guys at 1:30, but kept watching the radar and seeing it rotate back around. Finally I had to call them at 2:30, if for no other reason to start to get through the accounts at least once.

My one driver once again called 1/2 way through the route and complained that he was sick. I told him either get through the route, or I'll call someone who will. We're having a long talk tomorrow.

It sucked. I sent the "sick" driver home as soon as everything was opened up, finished the route today by myself, doing the industrial accounts that weren't open over the weekend, and cleaning up after the other drivers. 

Ended up with 35 hours between Saturday and today.

Why do I do this job???


----------



## qualitycut

Ya I plowed from 12 am fri till 9 pm sat. But we do it for the $$$$$$$$. keep that in mind


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;759090 said:


> I got up at 9:30 after 2 hours of sleep Friday night, and looked at the radar and keyed in on the rotation.
> 
> If you watched around the Cambridge / St. Cloud area, you could see it rotating back, I then decided to go back to bed until 11:30.
> 
> I got up at 11:30, proceeded to put the plows on the truck and found out one truck was dead, so I had to jump that one, everything else went fairly smooth.
> 
> I headed out at about 12:15, got 5 miles down the road and realized I forgot the gas for the blower, turned around.
> 
> I was going to call in the rest of the guys at 1:30, but kept watching the radar and seeing it rotate back around. Finally I had to call them at 2:30, if for no other reason to start to get through the accounts at least once.
> 
> My one driver once again called 1/2 way through the route and complained that he was sick. I told him either get through the route, or I'll call someone who will. We're having a long talk tomorrow.
> 
> It sucked. I sent the "sick" driver home as soon as everything was opened up, finished the route today by myself, doing the industrial accounts that weren't open over the weekend, and cleaning up after the other drivers.
> 
> Ended up with 35 hours between Saturday and today.
> 
> Why do I do this job???


Because you get paid the bid bucks! Now get the rest of the firewood done.


----------



## unit28

after 22 hours I was calling my son to check on him,
He said it will be awhile before he's done.

One plow broke, it's an ultramount western. I guess the pins were freezing up and broke. The plow just fell off the truck when he was backing off the curb.
His other plow must have a loose wire connection, it was halfway non functional,
His only shoveler went home early, and I could tell he was on his wits end, so I went to rescue him at 10pm the next night.

he just left the plow in the snow and went back to the shop to get a skidsteer wich only had a bucket. I finished his sidewalks while he pushed snow off a huge parking lot with the skidsteer. I drove him home the next morning.

Now he's sicker than a dog and his boss called him to try and figure out what happened.
My son has been plowing for a couple of years so I know he knew what he was doing.
I sure hope his boss doesn't expect my son to pay for repairs.

But yeah, I saw that snow storm coming back around for a second time too.
Bring it on... er, LET IT SNOW!..


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Ch 5 said 6-8" from 9am to 6pm tomorrow. I can't wait for a good one finally and during the day no less.payup


----------



## exmark1

Have to see it to believe it... still clear sky here 2 hours from the cities. The forecasts are all over the place yet


----------



## unit28

exmark1;761271 said:


> Have to see it to believe it... still clear sky here 2 hours from the cities. The forecasts are all over the place yet


well if it misses you, can you help me shovel?...LOL
http://www.crh.noaa.gov/wxstory.php?site=mpx


----------



## unit28

I think I may put the chains on the jeep this morning. City/county Plow trucks may not be moving as fast as the storm today.

http://weather.cod.edu/analysis/loops/radloop.master.pl?Minnesota


----------



## deadogwalkin

IT should be a fun day to drive around the twin cities- Good Luck metro guys. We should be doing drive lanes by 1:00 or so?


----------



## Camden

Snowing here in central MN. Just started within the hour...


----------



## CityGuy

Watching and waiting. Forcast is still not for sure but sounds like heaviest is moving more north of the cities. 

Anyways be safe out there.


----------



## mnglocker

I'm still snow-free just 18 miles west of Hamelfire.


----------



## CityGuy

They say between 800-1000 for west metro. Wait and see.


----------



## exmark1

Almost white out conditions here... at least 2 inches down with a forecast for 5-7 inches. There closing schools and the ones that went are closing already and sending them home.

Bit more and we should be starting


----------



## TKLAWN

This storm has a weird look to it on the radar, I'm quessing we end up in 8-9 inch area. No sign of snow yet though.


----------



## CityGuy

Still waiting but radar looks impressive.


----------



## mnglocker

It just stated to drop here. 10:57am


----------



## mnglocker

This stuff is REALLY coming down too. payup :redbounce :yow!: :bluebounc


This is starting to look like a good'ol blizzard.


----------



## tls22

mnglocker;761601 said:


> This stuff is REALLY coming down too. payup :redbounce :
> 
> This is starting to look like a good'ol blizzard.


The twin citys are about to get blitz with a heavy snow wall...look at those yellows in the se corner of the state moving nne......that should be fun

http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/uppermissvly_loop.php


----------



## CityGuy

just started here


----------



## qualitycut

Flurries just starting in IGH (just south of St Paul) Any snow yet in Minneapolis?


----------



## albhb3

uh WTF the storm is pretty much past us on radar

http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx?location=USMN0657


----------



## mnglocker

albhb3;761633 said:


> uh WTF the storm is pretty much past us on radar
> 
> http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx?location=USMN0657


The blue is all snow, the Red is mixed Rain/Snow, the green is Rain. We're still in the middle of it.


----------



## CityGuy

it quit I just sneezed and blew the deck off. WTF


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;761636 said:


> it quit I just sneezed and blew the deck off. WTF


Haha Ya this is weird it was snowing here and just stopped again. I may be able to make my dinner date after all. Accuweather it still saying 7.0 in


----------



## albhb3

if were in the middle of it doesnt that mean we should have 3.5 inches already not tryin th be a smartass but still


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;761641 said:


> Haha Ya this is weird it was snowing here and just stopped again. I may be able to make my dinner date after all. Accuweather it still saying 7.0 in


Cancel that it just started again and man is it comming down. Based on radar unless we get 1-2 per hour I just don't see 5-7 inches.


----------



## qualitycut

Ya I doubt it I think they got a little hefty on the totals after last weekends great prediction.


----------



## albhb3

dont you just love weather men and women stupid stupid people


----------



## qualitycut

plus 4 is good enough for me thats where my price jumps so if we can get 4 I will be happy.

It still isn't coming down very hard.


----------



## CityGuy

I just talked to a buddy in Montrose and he said he has close to 4 in, wife said she had close to 2 in in chaska.


----------



## qualitycut

Been snowing for about an hr and we have 2/10ths of an inch in S.metro


----------



## CityGuy

About a 1/4 or so here visually on deck


----------



## mnglocker

Hamelfire;761678 said:


> About a 1/4 or so here visually on deck


1" on the walk so far. (it was clean this morning)


----------



## CityGuy

up to 1 in here. With as fast as radar shows this moving I don't see 5-7 happening in the cities. Could be wrong, been wrong before.


----------



## albhb3

3 here in eagan snowin like a sob


----------



## veggin psd

Started here at 1.20 pm. I am at the trigger already and snowing very heavy.


----------



## CityGuy

looks like 2-3 mabye 4 inches here in west metro. Blowing around hard to tell for sure


----------



## james1097

4 " in brainerd


----------



## albhb3

looks like another batch is commin


----------



## unit28

ding ding ding.....round 3 coming up

earlier, Had 4 inches in Blaine within 3 hours
prolly have another 4 by midnight. maybe more in some drifting areas. 

friggen wind is giving me bronchitis, 
shovel, cough hack spit...repeat.


----------



## djagusch

I got in about an hour ago. Time for sleep.


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;762614 said:


> I got in about an hour ago. Time for sleep.


Me to but Im going to the bar.


----------



## unit28

ther'll be plenty of time for sleep next week.
I got in at 530 and bought dinner for everyone

good money on this one, but will be spending some on repairs though.


----------



## albhb3

ya know shoveling sucks for 10 hours


----------



## exmark1

Just got done doing final cleanup after they came in and hauled out our commercial lots! We ended up with 8-12 inches depending on where you were it varied alot!

A far cry from the 4-6 they were predicting...


----------



## Dustball

exmark1;762744 said:


> Just got done doing final cleanup after they came in and hauled out our commercial lots! We ended up with 8-12 inches depending on where you were it varied alot!
> 
> A far cry from the 4-6 they were predicting...





exmark1;761271 said:


> Have to see it to believe it... still clear sky here 2 hours from the cities. The forecasts are all over the place yet


Believe it yet?

Looks like possibly another big storm to hit this coming Thurs.


----------



## exmark1

Dustball;762863 said:


> Believe it yet?
> 
> Looks like possibly another big storm to hit this coming Thurs.


LOL I was VERY shocked that we got it the way all the forecasters were talking about it... but who knows it was good money though!


----------



## CityGuy

Well Minnesota they are talking about several inch's of snow for southern minnesota on sunday and again on tuesday? I'll believe it when I see it on the ground.


----------



## ABES

I could go for at least another half dozen storms. I am not ready to start cutting grass:crying:


----------



## djagusch

Maybe tomorrow they'll have better idea. At noon wcco had 2 to 4 inches on the site (and talking 4 to 6 in the news cast) for Sunday now they have it sounding more south and 1 to 2 inches for the cities. NWS has not done a update yet.


----------



## CityGuy

5 said at noon the models were not uniform yet but his gut said 5-7 for metro. My gut says nothing to foot.


----------



## unit28

I plan on going out twice
Sat. late night so I'm not pushing slush
and Sunday night to wash the truck.


----------



## CityGuy

9 is saying 1-3 heavier south.


----------



## unit28

change of plans


----------



## CityGuy

It's all over 9 and 11 say 1-3 4 and 5 say 2-4 take your best guess and I'm sure it will change by 1000 tonight.


----------



## Green Grass

dusting to a foot should cover it


----------



## 4x4Farmer

Well were under a blizzard watch! This is what I just read on the national wether service page.

STORM TOTAL SNOWFALL AMOUNTS OF 8 TO 12 INCHES ARE POSSIBLE ACROSS
A LARGE PART OF EASTERN NORTH DAKOTA AND NORTHWESTERN MINNESOTA.
WITHIN THIS AREA...LOCALIZED SNOWFALL TOTALS OF 16 TO 20 INCHES
MAY OCCUR IN PORTIONS OF NORTHWESTERN MINNESOTA.

Dont put them plows away yet boys!!!


----------



## exmark1

4x4Farmer;767400 said:


> Well were under a blizzard watch! This is what I just read on the national wether service page.
> 
> STORM TOTAL SNOWFALL AMOUNTS OF 8 TO 12 INCHES ARE POSSIBLE ACROSS
> A LARGE PART OF EASTERN NORTH DAKOTA AND NORTHWESTERN MINNESOTA.
> WITHIN THIS AREA...LOCALIZED SNOWFALL TOTALS OF 16 TO 20 INCHES
> MAY OCCUR IN PORTIONS OF NORTHWESTERN MINNESOTA.
> 
> Dont put them plows away yet boys!!!


Im assuming thats for Tuesday?


----------



## CityGuy

exmark1;767427 said:


> Im assuming thats for Tuesday?


monday thru wednesday per nws

here is a link to a site I have been using 
http://www.crh.noaa.gov/hazards/?wfo=mpx


----------



## CityGuy

Sounds like the next one on late monday tues and into wednesday is going to move more west north west of the cities.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;767584 said:


> Sounds like the next one on late monday tues and into wednesday is going to move more west north west of the cities.


You're right, it's going to totally miss the cities.

We have plans to head to Duluth to the waterpark with the 2 boys, wife, I and our 7 year old's best friend.

We already had to call the parents once, since last week when they said "Snow Likely" on Tuesday I figured I'd better have the wife call and see if we could bump our reservations back a night.

She was not happy with that.... "I thought that's why you hired guys full time this year, so we could make plans and you didn't have to worry every time they said S-N-O-W."

Well, it doesn't help that it's the highlighted week on my desk calander... all you married guys know what I'm talking about.

Anyways, I just said "Well, if you're going to watch (2) 7 year olds and a 3 year old in the whole water park, keep the days you got. If you want a chance that I'll be there for 90%, call and see if we can change the days by 1".

So she did.... which means it will NOT snow at all next week, it'll be 45 and sunny.


----------



## CityGuy

It should snow now I washed the trucks, the wifes car and went and got the skid and washed it down so i't'll snow now.


----------



## Kingwinter

Put the plows away. ;-)

It's march. The models are useless. I'm predicting a trace to 24".

Someone is going to get 24", it's just a matter of where. Guaranteed the path of the storm as it stands right now is TOTALLY wrong.


----------



## exmark1

KSTP just predicted 2-16 inches! I was like WTF is that for a forecast...


----------



## albhb3

exmark thats how they should all do it then the disclaimer saying we have no idea what the F*ck we are doing


----------



## exmark1

LOL he basically said that...something about we don't know where it's going and we have a large viewing area.
I turned it off at that point!


----------



## qualitycut

exmark1;767802 said:


> KSTP just predicted 2-16 inches! I was like WTF is that for a forecast...


It should be hard to mess that one up.


----------



## CityGuy

Well sounds like the cities are oging to get something now. At least they think that at nws

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE TWIN CITIES/CHANHASSEN MN
337 AM CDT MON MAR 9 2009

...A COMBINATION OF HEAVY SNOW AND BLOWING SNOW EXPECTED ACROSS
MUCH OF WESTERN AND CENTRAL MINNESOTA BEGINNING TUESDAY...

.THE WINTER STORM WATCH HAS BEEN EXPANDED EAST AND SOUTH TO NOW
INCLUDE AREAS FROM ST. JAMES THROUGH THE NORTHERN AND WESTERN TWIN
CITIES METRO TO AMERY...WISCONSIN. A BLIZZARD WATCH HAS BEEN
ISSUED FOR THAT PORTION WEST CENTRAL MINNESOTA WEST OF A LINE FROM
ALEXANDRIA TO BENSON TO GRANITE FALLS. HEAVY SNOW AND INCREASING
WINDS WILL AFFECT WEST CENTRAL AND MUCH OF CENTRAL MINNESOTA
TUESDAY MORNING. ACCUMULATING SNOWS WILL EXPAND EAST INTO THE TWIN
CITIES METRO AREA EARLY TUESDAY AFTERNOON. HEAVY SNOWS WILL
CONTINUE THROUGH TUESDAY EVENING...TAPERING OFF OVERNIGHT.
HOWEVER...NORTHWEST WINDS OF AT LEAST 30 MPH WITH GUSTS AROUND 40
MPH WILL CONTINUE THROUGH THE NIGHT. SNOWFALL AMOUNTS SHOULD RANGE
FROM 5 TO 10 INCHES ACROSS MUCH OF WEST CENTRAL AND CENTRAL
MINNESOTA. THE HEAVIER AMOUNTS WILL PROBABLY BE WEST AND NORTH OF
THE TWIN CITIES IN SUCH COMMUNITIES AS WILLMAR...LITTLE FALLS..ST.
CLOUD...GLENWOOD ...ALEXANDRIA...MORA AND MILACA.

THE COMBINATION OF SNOW AND STRONG NORTHWEST WINDS MAY CAUSE
BLIZZARD CONDITIONS IN WEST CENTRAL MINNESOTA. LOW VISIBILITY IN
BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW IS ALSO EXPECTED ACROSS THE REMAINDER OF
CENTRAL AND WEST CENTRAL MINNESOTA INTO WEDNESDAY MORNING. IN
ADDITION...RAPIDLY FALLING TEMPERATURES WILL OCCUR TUESDAY
AFTERNOON IN WESTERN MINNESOTA AND ACROSS THE AREA TUESDAY NIGHT.
WIND CHILLS TUESDAY NIGHT WILL FROM FROM 20 TO 25 BELOW ZERO
ACROSS THE WATCH AREA.

ANYONE WITH TRAVEL PLANS ON TUESDAY INTO WEDNESDAY SHOULD STAY
TUNED FOR LATER FORECAST AND WINTER WEATHER PRODUCT UPDATES ON
THIS DEVELOPING STORM SITUATION.

MNZ051>053-058>061-065>068-073>075-082-WIZ014-091645-
/O.EXA.KMPX.WS.A.0003.090310T1200Z-090311T1200Z/
SHERBURNE-ISANTI-CHISAGO-MEEKER-WRIGHT-HENNEPIN-ANOKA-RENVILLE-
MCLEOD-SIBLEY-CARVER-REDWOOD-BROWN-NICOLLET-WATONWAN-POLK-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...ELK RIVER...CAMBRIDGE...CENTER CITY...
LITCHFIELD...MONTICELLO...MINNEAPOLIS...BLAINE...OLIVIA...
HUTCHINSON...GAYLORD...CHASKA...REDWOOD FALLS...NEW ULM...
ST. PETER...ST. JAMES...AMERY...BALSAM LAKE
337 AM CDT MON MAR 9 2009

...WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM TUESDAY MORNING THROUGH
WEDNESDAY MORNING...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN TWIN CITIES/CHANHASSEN HAS ISSUED
A WINTER STORM WATCH...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM TUESDAY MORNING
THROUGH WEDNESDAY MORNING.

THE WINTER STORM WATCH HAS BEEN EXPANDED TO INCLUDE THE NORTHERN
AND WESTERN TWIN CITIES METRO AREA. THE WATCH ALSO INCLUDES AREAS
FROM ST. JAMES AND NEW ULM THROUGH LITCHFIELD AND MONTICELLO THEN
THROUGH CAMBRIDGE TO AMERY...WISCONSIN. AFTER A PERIOD OF MIXED
PRECIPITATION TYPES TUESDAY MORNING ACCUMULATING SNOWS ARE
EXPECTED IN THE EARLY AFTERNOON THROUGH THE EVENING. SOME AREAS
WILL LIKELY SEE SNOW TOTALS OF AT LEAST 6 INCHES...ESPECIALLY JUST
NORTH AND WEST OF THE TWIN CITIES. NORTHWEST WINDS WILL ALSO
INCREASE TO AT LEAST 30 MPH WITH GUSTS AROUND 40 MPH TUESDAY
AFTERNOON AND NIGHT. THIS WILL CAUSE AREAS OF VERY LOW VISIBILITY
ACROSS OPEN COUNTRY.

A WINTER STORM WATCH MEANS THERE IS A POTENTIAL FOR SIGNIFICANT
SNOW...SLEET...OR ICE ACCUMULATIONS THAT MAY IMPACT TRAVEL.
CONTINUE TO MONITOR THE LATEST FORECASTS.


----------



## Dustball

The wind is going to suck big time.


----------



## CityGuy

Well at least it should be a wetter snow so it won't blow and drift as bad.


----------



## Dustball

It looks like the temp is going to drop like a rock around 7 pm so it'll be powdery stuff blowing around over a crusty base.


----------



## CityGuy

5 is calling for 1-2 se and s metro and 5-8 north metro. 4 is calling for a rain to snow mix then snow 3-8 for metro. Storm track is the key factor as to how much and where.


----------



## TKLAWN

So it's going to start slushy and then get cold and turn to fluff. Sounds like it colud be fun!4-5 inches would be just fine.


----------



## CityGuy

rain mix ine right now is over cities so a slight move either way wi dictate


----------



## unit28

ACCUMULATIONS WILL RANGE FROM 6 TO 12 INCHES WITH LOCALLY HIGHER
AMOUNTS...ESPECIALLY OVER SOUTHEASTERN NORTH DAKOTA AND
NORTHWESTERN AND WEST CENTRAL MINNESOTA. EXPECT THE DANGEROUS
CONDITIONS TO CONTINUE INTO TUESDAY EVENING.

WIND CHILLS ARE EXPECTED TO BE BETWEEN 25 AND 40 BELOW ZERO ON
WEDNESDAY IN THE WAKE OF THIS STORM.

.SPOTTER INFORMATION STATEMENT...

REPORTS OF SNOW ACCUMULATION AND VISIBILITY WILL BE HELPFUL.
------------
play it safe out there


----------



## farmerkev

Im ready, but wont have a truck. :crying:


----------



## mnglocker

farmerkev;768358 said:


> Im ready, but wont have a truck. :crying:


Want to borrow a shovel?


----------



## CityGuy

sounds like 1-4 for metro and more north and west. Only time will tell.


----------



## 4x4Farmer

well this is a crapshoot! I dont know if i will be able to make it to the shop witht he v-plow! Should have taken the loader home I guess. Get ready for some good videos and pics, we have a full force blizzard underway!


----------



## CityGuy

Well it has started here in nw hennepin couty. light flakes. And of course the 08 is at the dealer getiing warrenty work done to it.


----------



## CityGuy

I was just watching kstp website and the morning guy states 4-5-6 in maple grove and west and north of there.. I see $$$$$$


----------



## ABES

Raining here in the west metro (chan,chaska,carver)


----------



## exmark1

Snowing good here...


----------



## unit28

plenty of pellets more than snow -1/4" in Isanti
It's so wet making a snowball is easy though.{ I should say dripping ice ball}


----------



## exmark1

exmark1;768549 said:


> Snowing good here...


Well that lasted 20 minutes...were getting missed by the bulk of it here! The up to 16 inches we were supposed to get is falling apart fast! I would be surprised if we get 2 at this rate TOTAL!


----------



## unit28

exmark1;768562 said:


> Well that lasted 20 minutes...were getting missed by the bulk of it here! The up to 16 inches we were supposed to get is falling apart fast! I would be surprised if we get 2 at this rate TOTAL!


yeah, but looking behind you in the west or in front of you in the east could have been all over you guys.
oh well at least you lived to tell us about the giant storm of 2-10-09...LOL

Radar Tile link
http://www.ssec.wisc.edu/data/paw/usus_0516_radr_anim_none.html


----------



## veggin psd

exmark1;768562 said:


> Well that lasted 20 minutes...were getting missed by the bulk of it here! The up to 16 inches we were supposed to get is falling apart fast! I would be surprised if we get 2 at this rate TOTAL!


I hear ya. I have a load of bagged salt on the truck that I will probably have to unload!:crying:

Looks lake 4X4 Farmer is having all of the fun.......payup

I think the storm warning is for all night, maybe this thing will change direction....yah right.


----------



## exmark1

unit28;768566 said:


> yeah, but looking behind you in the west or in front of you in the east could have been all over you guys.
> oh well at least you lived to tell us about the giant storm of 2-10-09...LOL
> 
> Radar Tile link
> http://www.ssec.wisc.edu/data/paw/usus_0516_radr_anim_none.html


LOL Ya it came close the interstate is closed 40 miles away in Fergus Falls, It's still snowing light but it's almost off radar and we don't have hardly an inch on the ground. We may go do some clean up after it's stops later!


----------



## exmark1

veggin psd;768570 said:


> I hear ya. I have a load of bagged salt on the truck that I will probably have to unload!:crying:
> 
> Looks lake 4X4 Farmer is having all of the fun.......payup
> 
> I think the storm warning is for all night, maybe this thing will change direction....yah right.


Ya Fargo is getting pounded on radar! I wish we would have got more... but oh well bring on summer I guess!


----------



## CityGuy

got sleet here. Just a dusting


----------



## djagusch

I'm looking at the radar and it looks like everything will be over in the next couple hours. Am I missing something? The news said it would hit the cities about 3 and west WI 4. 

The only thing I can maybe see happening is that the stuff out west and north wraps around the front when it works through. But it doesn't seem to be moving much.


----------



## CityGuy

I am seeing the same thing on radar I don't get it. Thousands of dollars of equipment and they can't figure it out. Look out the window to see what weather is doing.


----------



## Kingwinter

I hear ya guys. It was raining here all morning. Just changed over to snow around noon, was coming down pretty good, and now it stopped. Got a nice coating.

Look at it this way, you get to sleep tonight. 

Theres still that thin line coming towards us later it looks like, if it doesnt break up any more. Depends on how much moisture it has.


----------



## CityGuy

Comming down pretty hard right now. Nice big wet flakes. Makes good snow balls I checked.


----------



## albhb3

well i guess its time to get the snow dragon out


----------



## kmclawn

I got 8" yesterday and overnight. I snowblowed open my commercial accounts this morning and now we are waiting for the winds to hit. They are predicting 50+ mph gusts and another 4-6". They just closed Hwy #2 due to zero viability and drifting so I won't be going out again, until the winds die down.


----------



## farmerkev

mnglocker;768429 said:


> Want to borrow a shovel?


Oh, why not!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

There's an arm down around Souix Falls SD, that'll fill back in.

It'll draw up the moisture that's still down in MO, IA....


----------



## veggin psd

*NOAA Map*

Hmmmmmmmm

Seems like things may have been a little sensationalized a bit:realmad:

AGAIN.

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/wxstory.php?site=mpx

Although I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## qualitycut

The radar is not looking to good.


----------



## farmerkev

Got a dusting here where I am in Saint Paul, but its turned back to rain, and its all melted again.


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;768603 said:


> The radar is not looking to good.


It depends what you believe is good. The contract guys are smiling right now.

But if you look at the fronts, I can see what lwnmwrman22 is talking about. The stuff in SD is going to come through later tonight. That might make it hit a 1" trigger.


----------



## exmark1

We got around an inch now...debating on making a run through lots! There is a bit left in SD that may hit us but it's not really moving that fast or anything. It may just fall apart again...


----------



## TKLAWN

A little over an inch here. I'm going to go scrape some slush so it doesn't turn to ice. I have offically lost all faith in the weather guys.


----------



## Advantage

Coming down hard and blowing even harder here by Duluth. Bare pavement mixed with drifts. Heading out now to start clearing lots. I should be back in a day or so.


----------



## albhb3

you had faith in the weather guys


----------



## farmerkev

What a joke......


----------



## exmark1

We got 4-5 total almost done here...WOW that was an accurate forecast!


----------



## millsaps118

exmark1;768682 said:


> We got 4-5 total almost done here...WOW that was an accurate forecast!


Bell just said you guys have 8" on the ground.........?


----------



## unit28

get your shovelers some gatorade...friggen wet wet wet, from Blaine to Isanti.
Got 1 1/2" of slop.


----------



## CityGuy

got 1.5 or so here in Hamel. But snowing again. and 5 says might still be a wave or two comming thru.


----------



## farmerkev

comming down a bit here, and it really looks like its blowing!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;768599 said:


> There's an arm down around Souix Falls SD, that'll fill back in.
> 
> It'll draw up the moisture that's still down in MO, IA....


For those guys at 3 this afternoon that thought everything was done, I just wanted to repost.

Now, before you all think I'm arrogant for reposting, I'd like to let you all know that I just drove through my own garage door with the plow.

So, with that said, this snow sucks.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;768776 said:


> For those guys at 3 this afternoon that thought everything was done, I just wanted to repost.
> 
> Now, before you all think I'm arrogant for reposting, I'd like to let you all know that I just drove through my own garage door with the plow.
> 
> So, with that said, this snow sucks.


umm I believe you are having a bad day :realmad:. It has slowed to almost nothing here again.


----------



## qualitycut

Barely a dusting in S.Metro They where correct again. Roads are really crappy though.


----------



## veggin psd

Its all but over here. I'm gonna go plow this 1.5 inches of slush before it turns to ice.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well, I rigged the garage door, kicking it, sledge hammer and other misc. tools and it opens and closes, just you all never mind the big crease in the front.

I had just gotten home from plowing 3 accounts that had about an inch of slush on them, didn't want them to freeze into ruts when I head out of town tomorrow, and parked the truck in the drive.

I walked around the front of the truck (between the truck and garage door) and put my finger in the snow to see how much snow we had on the concrete in the shade of the garage (about an inch).

I then went inside to eat some dinner, went back out to the garage to grab a pop and "what the heck", my garage door is all bashed in.

I go outside and the truck is into the door, so I get in, and the truck is in drive.

Thank God that it didn't go forward when I had bent over between the truck and the garage door to see how much snow was there.


----------



## ABES

Just barely an inch here with a sh!t ton of blowing it is getting preety cold with the wind.


----------



## qualitycut

Ya a couple of my accounts are ice, not good and I dont know how good the salt will do with this wind. Any Ideas?


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;768836 said:


> Ya a couple of my accounts are ice, not good and I dont know how good the salt will do with this wind. Any Ideas?


With the wind and dropping temps. Depends on how much snow fell after the first wave that was wet.
I got an inch more so, for me to speculate, I would say put down a little extra and call it good. drifts are going to be on the edges so any salt on sidewalks and most of parking lots, should be effective tonight.


----------



## CityGuy

no don't use salt with this wind or use very little. the wind will blow the snow and it will catch on the salt and create a drift. Also salt will have little effect at the temps they are predicting.


----------



## unit28

I can't see it being a problem since the second wave had very little that was powder snow.
It's wet and heavy out there.


----------



## qualitycut

YA we got a dusting of snow the lots are pretty much all pavement with ice on top.


----------



## Mowing4aLiving

New guy saying hello. Have been in business since 03.

We got close to 3" (on gravel) snow on the blacktop was about 1 3/4" but enouph for plowing.
That wind and temp was a b!tch last night!! On the good side only one broken line and one bolt for the back dragger. 

When are we going to get that 8+ inches of good wet heavy snow?? Will it happen this year


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;768797 said:


> Well, I rigged the garage door, kicking it, sledge hammer and other misc. tools and it opens and closes, just you all never mind the big crease in the front..


for your sake I hope you only have one Garage door,
God help you if you have more...............
Sorry your day went bad.


----------



## Mowing4aLiving

Did anyone see the moon dog early AM? That is the first one I have seen. When I saw it I thought i was going goofy in the head. Got back to the shop and the old man said "The moon dog" 

I'm between Buffalo and Hanover so I don't know what other areas might have seen this. 

I guy learns about something new everyday


----------



## millsaps118

Holy crap it was windy out last night! While driving up hwy10 at 2am I heard a loud thud come from my truck and was like, *"WHAT THE HELL WAS THAT !!!!??!!!!??", *a second later I see something out of my driver side mirror.

*My friggin' light bar blew off the top of the roof and was hanging by the cord! *

So I pull over and toss it in the back seat. I get to my last account for the night and put the light bar back up, I then noticed I have a bunch of scratches and two small dents in my roof now from when it slid across then rode up over the ribs in the roof and started tumbling causing the dents. I got lucky when it flopped off the side of the roof and swung from the cord, it smacked the back side window pretty hard. That would have been a cold ride home even with the heat cranked on high.

BTW... as far as snow we got about 1.5" of slop and another 1" or so of snow. The furthest south I went was New Hope, the had may-be .25"-1.5" depending on where the wind blew it.


----------



## exmark1

We got 5 inches total last nite! Just got in from final cleanup around 10 AM today.


----------



## MNBOY

Mowing4aLiving;769076 said:


> Did anyone see the moon dog early AM? That is the first one I have seen. When I saw it I thought i was going goofy in the head. Got back to the shop and the old man said "The moon dog"
> 
> I'm between Buffalo and Hanover so I don't know what other areas might have seen this.
> 
> I guy learns about something new everyday


I saw it too. It looked like the moon was in the middle of a religious cross with a rainbow just to the left of it. I was half falling asleep at the wheel and was wondering if I was seeing things as well. Had no clue what it was called so thanks for the info.


----------



## Dustball

Dustball;767996 said:


> The wind is going to suck big time.


I called it


----------



## Advantage

Ended up getting 5-6" on average, with varying depths due to the wind and lake. Only problem we had was a guy locking himself out of hs truck in the middle of a lot with temps falling fast and winds gusting to 40mph. Lucky for him I was pulling in as it happened.


----------



## MNBOY

I've got a bad feeling that we are done for the year guys. I know it is way to early to say that but my gut says we are done. I sure hope not. I could use a few more events since I am now renting a shop $$$. Any guesses to how many more events?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

2..................


----------



## exmark1

I would say 1 or 2 yet it's still early in March... last year it snowed near the end of April!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We'll get another storm or two to blow through. However, if the temps get much warmer, it's going to have to snow alot, quickly to add up.

In 2002 we drove down to Texas over the last week of April, before lawn season started.

I was anxious, because it was 90 on Easter that year, and I wanted to get back to get my pre emergent down. 

Well, while we were down there, it snowed 6" here. I was going nuts, trying to figure out flight plans, calling buddies to cover for me, etc.

It just so happened that it snowed during the day, fairly slowly, and that the blacktop was so warm from the 90 over Easter and following warm days, that it just melted on the blacktop.


----------



## MNBOY

I just looked at the 15 day forecast. Doesn't look to promising for any more snow events for the rest of March. I guess I'll just have to do more spring cleanups to make up for the lost cash. Then again, when was the last time the forecast was correct....


----------



## unit28

Heck I am seeing more leaf cleanup needed than normal.

I won't be going into bankruptcy anytime soon.
Will be checking turf for repair next Monday, along with cleanups, then pre-emergent.

Never surrender, will leave snow equipment ready till Mid April, and then start up a mower.


----------



## unit28

bump...LOL 

Wednesday Night: Mostly cloudy, with a low around 26. 

Thursday: A slight chance of rain and snow. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 44. 

Thursday Night: A chance of snow. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 26. 

Friday: A chance of rain and snow. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 42. 

Friday Night: A slight chance of snow. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 23.


----------



## Dustball

Hmm, from johndee.com-



> The details with the second area of low pressure at the end of this week and weekend are still not locked in stone just yet, but the models are in pretty good agreement with the details and they way things are being presented at this point, an area of heavy snows would occur from northwest IA, into the southeast 2/3rds of MN, far northwest WI and the western UP. Totals in these areas could easily be in the 12" range, with some areas to possibly see more than 12".


The NWS forecast seems to match up with that as well.


----------



## ABES

12" that would be one heck of a good last storm for the year.


----------



## Camden

ABES;772583 said:


> 12" that would be one heck of a good last storm for the year.


If 12" is going to fall I'd rather have it come in the form of 4-3" storms...but you know what they say, beggars can't be choosers


----------



## exmark1

Not holding out hope for that...it's been too warm and wet.


----------



## CityGuy

Would have to snow at very high rates an hour for it to stick. Ground is starting to get warm.


----------



## unit28

yeah. if anybody has seen fog last week, the ground was warming up.
Had a 4foot snow hill dwindle down to inches yesterday with the rain.

But, If your under the trees like me, if it snows now it'll still stick good.
And there's no sun anytime betwixed now and next week.
I surly would keep an eye in the sky.


----------



## qualitycut

Ya looks like the Dakotas are in for it again.


----------



## kmclawn

We are sandbagging today and looking to get 3" of snow tonight into tomorrow.


----------



## qualitycut

kmclawn;772866 said:


> We are sandbagging today and looking to get 3" of snow tonight into tomorrow.


Hope everything good there man.


----------



## TKLAWN

Not holding my breath on this one. 1/2 at most.


----------



## CityGuy

12" yea right. I think they mean 1/2 ". just don't see it happening.


----------



## exmark1

Forecast says up to an inch here...48 and raining right now really can't see the snow sticking to anything with this moisture level on the ground.


----------



## kmclawn

The river is staying where it is supposed to be and we got around 5" of snow last night. I learned how not to kiss the windshield of my tractor today. I found a section of sidewalk that sunk with the blade, all 3000lbs. stopped in a hurry. I blew a hydraulic line from it.


----------



## unit28

ouch! Be safe out there brother.
I smacked a steering wheel once, but that was when I was
8 and driving a bumper car.


----------



## kmclawn

I should know better (at my age) than to plow that fast. Last week most of the snow was gone and the frost was coming up, we got 3" plus of the really wet snow and wasn't thinking of all the concrete edges. Had one of my employees done it I would have preached about safety for hours.


----------



## TKLAWN

Looks like most of Minnesota will return to winter monday into tuesday winter storm watch posted. Sure glad I didn't put everyhing away yet. How much snow will we get? However much it will be of the wet sloppy variety.


----------



## CityGuy

Sounds like western and north western minnesota will get the worst of it. Rain snow for metro changing to snow tuesday. 1-3 southeast metro and 3-5 northwest metro. Nothing set in stone yet track likely to change several times.


----------



## exmark1

I have heard anywhere from 4 to 12 inches for here depending on who you listen to...


----------



## CityGuy

sounds like you guys are going to get hit harder up north there then we are in the cities


----------



## exmark1

They never know...the last storm was predicted to be bad 10 inches or so and we ended up with 3-4. They really have no idea what they are talking about!

They are predicting a 100% chance of snow tomarrow nite...how can they guarantee anything 36 hours away!


----------



## Dustball

NWS comments-



> IT STILL APPEARS THAT WEST CENTRAL MN THROUGH KDLH WILL SEE THE HIGHEST AMOUNTS OF SNOW FROM THIS SYSTEM AS THIS AREA IS LEFT OF THE 700 MB TRACK AND IN A LONG PERIOD OF DEFORMATION/FRONTOGENESIS. THE -15 DEG C FRONTOGENESIS VECTOR DIVERGENCE AND OMEGA REMAIN PARKED OVER WEST CENTRAL MN ON TUESDAY. USING GFS SNOW RATIOS AND MODIFIED HPC QPF...ARRIVED AT 15 TO 18 INCHES OF SNOW ACCUMULATION FOR FAR WEST CENTRAL MN OVER A TWO DAY PERIOD.


----------



## CityGuy

Dustball;774179 said:


> NWS comments-


Can you translate that please:waving::waving:


----------



## exmark1

Ya the only part I got out of that is for far western MN they could get 15-18 inches of snow... the rest must have been a different language!


----------



## DCS MN

When the snow flies, i'll belive it.
No sooner, plows are put away for the year.


----------



## exmark1

I put them all back on today while it was nice out! I figure being ready is the best way to make it miss us...


----------



## mnglocker

According to a friend in SD, 14"+ with more on the way for the weekend. :holycrap:


----------



## Bigcat99

I have a sister in Bismarck that just emailed me saying they have 12" so far from the stuff that is headed to MN. Heading to the shop to put the equipment back on this evening.


----------



## qualitycut

Im in Illinois right now if i leave tomorrow you think I will be safe. I plow in Minneapolis and S.metro


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;774413 said:


> Im in Illinois right now if i leave tomorrow you think I will be safe. I plow in Minneapolis and S.metro


I woulden't worry too much it's sounding like less and less snow metro and more rain


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Just watched Ch9 they are saying slush to 3" with the 3" being on grassy areas. For the metro area. Edit at 5:51 now they just said slush-2" through Wed with no accumilation on roads, I'd say you are safe in IL


----------



## farmerkev

NICHOLS LANDSCA;774429 said:


> Just watched Ch9 they are saying slush to 3" with the 3" being on grassy areas. For the metro area. Edit at 5:51 now they just said slush-2" through Wed with no accumilation on roads, I'd say you are safe in IL


:realmad: ******!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

farmerkev;774439 said:


> :realmad: ******!


My thoughts exactly:crying:


----------



## farmerkev

NICHOLS LANDSCA;774441 said:


> My thoughts exactly:crying:


I desprately need this snow!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

farmerkev;774444 said:


> I desprately need this snow!


Why we've had 5 pushes since the first of the year:crying::crying:


----------



## exmark1

From the forecast we are in for the worst of it here... up to 15" I have heard! Have to see it to believe it though.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

exmark1;774469 said:


> From the forecast we are in for the worst of it here... up to 15" I have heard! Have to see it to believe it though.


Need any helpxysport


----------



## 87chevy

exmark1;774469 said:


> From the forecast we are in for the worst of it here... up to 15" I have heard! Have to see it to believe it though.


I heard 15-20 on KIKK this morning... I'm ready for it. Don't want it but I'm ready, dad even took my truck to Kensington so i have his if I get the beast stuck.... Time to bunker down for the night i suppose. Is it blowing from the east in Alex too? I found that strange


----------



## djagusch

I got the plow hooked up and the truck has a full tank of gas. So it shouldn't snow enough to plow. I think the tar is warm enough to melt most of it so it won't accumulate much.


----------



## jhakarter

We got about 6inches so far in the FM area.. some pretty wet snow.. they are saying up to 10inches tommorw i think..


----------



## unit28

cambridge and south today/tonight
rain, snow, sleet, freezing rain, slush = one big puddle of cold water....g' night.


----------



## albhb3

ne one see on the news about int falls getting a new record 125in wtf


----------



## Green Grass

1/2 inch on the driveway already hopefully it keeps snowing!!


----------



## TKLAWN

Who woulda thought this 2-4 in tomorrow. Looks like I'm gonna have to miss the vikes game and get the equipment ready. should be an easy win anyways. Let it snow!!!!!!payup


----------



## exmark1

I wouldn't get to excited it could miss completely... We were up for 4 to 6 and now they are saying 1 to 2.


----------



## 87chevy

TKLAWN;824296 said:


> Who woulda thought this 2-4 in tomorrow. Looks like I'm gonna have to miss the vikes game and get the equipment ready. should be an easy win anyways. Let it snow!!!!!!payup


Or not. Mines not ready yet. Plus it's supposed to warm up.

exmark, I heard 2-3 around Cyrus and Morris tonight


----------



## CityGuy

Urgent - winter weather message
national weather service twin cities/chanhassen mn
323 pm cdt sun oct 11 2009


...snow developing later tonight over parts of south central
and over central minnesota and west central wisconsin monday...

.snow will develop over southwest minnesota after midnight and
spread north and east over central minnesota and west central
wisconsin by midday monday. Snow totals of 3 to 5 inches are
likely in the fairmont and albert lea areas. Snow totals west and
south of the interstate 94 corridor will range from 2 to 3 inches
by monday evening.

Thus...a winter weather advisory has been posted for south central
and east central minnesota and a small part of west central
wisconsin from midnight tonight through monday afternoon. Some
major cities included in the advisory are minneapolis...saint
paul...redwood falls...mankato...faribault...hutchinson...albert
lea and new richmond.

This will be first significant snowfall of the season. The snow
could adversely impact motorists...especially during the morning
commute monday...and also during the bulk of the day on monday
over east central minnesota and west central wisconsin. Motorists
are advised to drive carefully...slow down...reduce your speed
when encountering changing road conditions. You should also maintain a
safe distance between the vehicle in front of you.

The snow will begin to taper off and diminish monday
afternoon...as the storm system moves northeast over the western great
lakes.

A low pressure system was over the eastern rockies late this
afternoon. This system will move northeast over the upper midwest
tonight and monday.


----------



## djagusch

I hooked up the plow just in case, so it should not snow now.


----------



## qualitycut

I should be interesting.


----------



## CityGuy

going south of the metro again.


----------



## F350plowing

2-4 in the metro


----------



## CityGuy

F350plowing;825117 said:


> 2-4 in the metro


5 shows it going more south. 1-3 metro


----------



## ABES

Plow is on. Looking forward to plowing with this truck for the first time.


----------



## wizardsr

You guys think it's gonna accumulate on the pavement huh? We're ready to take care of it either way, but the blizzards take all of 30 seconds to hook up, so they're not on the trucks yet, wouldn't want to scare it away you know... 

I think this is going to be a salt event at best, I just dont see much of it sticking on the pavement. I hope I'm wrong and it piles up though, it would make for a great training run for my new driver! payup


----------



## ASCLS

hope it sticks


----------



## ASCLS

oops sticks


----------



## farmerkev

ABES;825130 said:


> Plow is on. Looking forward to plowing with this truck for the first time.


You put a plow on your truck?


----------



## CityGuy

plow on+ washed truck today = not enough snow to plow


----------



## F350plowing

i put mine on today so im ready to go


----------



## ABES

farmerkev;825151 said:


> You put a plow on your truck?


Yup 8' Western Pro.


----------



## 87chevy

Ready boys? Supposed to snow tomorrow and most of the weekend. Think we'll get any accumulation?


----------



## Camden

I wouldn't mind seeing 4" fall tomorrow. Nice and easy plowing going into the holiday.


----------



## 87chevy

I wouldn't mind that. If only i had everything cleaned up in the yard...


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;874649 said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing 4" fall tomorrow. Nice and easy plowing going into the holiday.


not likely ground is still to warm


----------



## Bigcat99

"Supposed to snow tomorrow and most of the weekend." 

Weather.com shows snow showers for my zip (Grand Rapids) until about 9pm wednesday evening. Then nothing really through sunday. Just curious, where did you hear for most of the weekend?


----------



## Camden

Hamelfire;874678 said:


> not likely ground is still to warm


What's the ground temp where you're at?



Bigcat99;874711 said:


> "Supposed to snow tomorrow and most of the weekend."
> 
> Weather.com shows snow showers for my zip (Grand Rapids) until about 9pm wednesday evening. Then nothing really through sunday. Just curious, where did you hear for most of the weekend?


On johndee.com there's a map showing that there's 1-2" likely for most of MN. Go to his site and check out "forecast graphic".


----------



## CityGuy

I measured 38 deg in the back yard today.


----------



## millsaps118

Raining here right now. If we do get it, it's not going to stick to the pavement. Like Hamel said ground is still to warm. If anything it's going to be a slush fest. I hat pushing that stuff! I'll take 12" of powder over 2"-3" of wet sticky soup any day!


----------



## hydro_37

Saying 1-2" for north Iowa but we won't even get slush to push around.
Won't be anything to salt either.
Hope I am wrong tho


----------



## 87chevy

Bust here. Nothing but a pain. Bout a 1/4 inch on the windshield this morning though


----------



## hydro_37

streets are dry.


----------



## F350plowing

once again the weather man was wrong what a shocker


----------



## CityGuy

not a flake here


----------



## djagusch

Any bets on when we get our first plowable snow? I'm taking Dec 10th, pretty late this year.


----------



## deicepro

I watched the weather channel and accu-weather and both are forecasting Dec. 5th, 60% chance, temp in the mid 20's?? Just another educated guess from the over-paid.


----------



## wizardsr

Sure would like to have had something billable in November for the per time customers... Good thing for seasonals I guess...


----------



## deicepro

wizardsr;877920 said:


> Sure would like to have had something billable in November for the per time customers... Good thing for seasonals I guess...


Would be nice


----------



## CityGuy

djagusch;877898 said:


> Any bets on when we get our first plowable snow? I'm taking Dec 10th, pretty late this year.


I'll take December18


----------



## F350plowing

December 5th-6th


----------



## big acres

wizardsr;877920 said:


> Sure would like to have had something billable in November for the per time customers... Good thing for seasonals I guess...


light rain turng to snow as I type this in ne mpls. ground temps a bit to warm, but maybe you'll get to throw some salt.


----------



## deicepro

Same here, few flurries, 40 min. west of tc


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Little ice chunks are falling, but it's still 36* out.


----------



## tom.807

*No snow in the great white north*

tymusicDONT FEEL BAD BOYS IN MINNISOTA, I AM IN THUNDER BAY ONTARIO WELL NORTH OF YOU AND THE GROUND IS NOT EVEN FROZE YET. I HAVE A MIX OF FIXED RATE COMMERCIAL ACCOUNTS AND PER PLOW CUSTOMERS SO AT LEAST THE BILLS ARE GETTING PAID. THE GOOD NEWS I CAN STILL HAUL GRAVEL FROM MY PIT AND DO SOME REPAIRS AROND MY PROPERTY. OH WELL THE SNOW WILL COME.


----------



## wizardsr

Nothing but wet ground out of last night's... Too warm, didn't even get to get my freshly polished stainless spreader dirty... :crying:


----------



## Shop's Lawn

Small Flurries here in Western WI- Hudson- Last year was Dec 6th over here- two years ago was Dec 1st. I will take Dec 12th for plowable snow- my accounts are at 1" of snow fall


----------



## mnglocker

IT's starting to come down good here.  I've got to finish up a flagstone patio today, then I'm going to be pacing around my plow truck...


----------



## TKLAWN

Looks like there might be something brewing for Tuesday-Wednesday, I'm kinda hoping it doesn't seeing as we took one of our plows off to buy a new one. I'll still take what we can get though.


----------



## deadogwalkin

TK you buying another wideout?! It could just as well snow if it is going to be this cold. I need some snow for coyote hunting! I already missed the December fullmoon because we don't have enough of the white stuff!


----------



## TKLAWN

deadogwalkin;889728 said:


> TK you buying another wideout?! It could just as well snow if it is going to be this cold. I need some snow for coyote hunting! I already missed the December fullmoon because we don't have enough of the white stuff!


deaddog sold the boss v and traded up for a Western 8'6" MVP plus. Ordered it form Quality truck equipment $4,800 shipped to the door. Good luck with the hunting! The lakes should freeze soon maybe you can ice fish?


----------



## deadogwalkin

Nice plow and not a bad price either! Hopefully hard water fishing is as good as this summer/spring out on the lake. We nailed the crappies this spring out there. Good fishin to ya!


----------



## wizardsr

TKLAWN;889706 said:


> Looks like there might be something brewing for Tuesday-Wednesday, I'm kinda hoping it doesn't seeing as we took one of our plows off to buy a new one. I'll still take what we can get though.


Little ways off yet, they're saying it may dive a bit too far to the south to give us much, time will tell. We're ready though. Bring it! payup


----------



## tom.807

*Happy in canada*

tymusic6 INCHES IN LAST 2 DAYS IN AND AROUND THUNDER BAY ONTARIO. TROUBLE IS THE GROUND ISNT FROOZE YET. I PLOW RUAL CONTRACTS NO PAVEMENT FOR ME. O WELL THEY GOT DONE. STARTING TO FREEZE NOW,-20 LAST NIGHT. HANG ON BOYS & GIRLS ITS COMING.


----------



## breadoflife

im hopin that the forcasted 1-3 inches on both tues and wednesday will fall...If i play my cards right, i will get at least two billable plows...every two inches.


----------



## millsaps118

Yep....I'm ready for it, any day NOW the snow gods can let loose!!!!! Heck, I'll even take some rain/freeze!

I just checked my records from last year. This exact day (12/05) last year we got our first plowable event, about 1.5-2" and I was out plowing at 9pm followed by 7 more plowable storms. They were all gravy pushes, light and fluffy 2"-4" and one that went 6"-10". Along with a whole lot of salting!!

Any day now boys.....any day.payuppayup


----------



## wizardsr

millsaps118;890274 said:


> Yep....I'm ready for it, any day NOW the snow gods can let loose!!!!! Heck, I'll even take some rain/freeze!
> 
> I just checked my records from last year. This exact day (12/05) last year we got our first plowable event, about 1.5-2" and I was out plowing at 9pm followed by 7 more plowable storms. They were all gravy pushes, light and fluffy 2"-4" and one that went 6"-10". Along with a whole lot of salting!!
> 
> Any day now boys.....any day.payuppayup


I'd be in heaven with a December like last year! The first one needs to be an easy one though, got a rookie driver this year and a brand new shovel crew.


----------



## millsaps118

Brendan, I hope you put that rookie in the oldest/most beat up rig in your fleet! j/k....I'm sure he'll do just fine. 

Seems like your gonna have a good season this winter. A few more new accounts, adding another driver, and new shovel crew! Your off to a promising start, now all we need is mother nature to cooperate.


----------



## Camden

Have any of you heard any possible accumulation totals for this week? I can't seem to find any forecast that's willing to guess.


----------



## wizardsr

millsaps118;890778 said:


> Brendan, I hope you put that rookie in the oldest/most beat up rig in your fleet! j/k....I'm sure he'll do just fine.
> 
> Seems like your gonna have a good season this winter. A few more new accounts, adding another driver, and new shovel crew! Your off to a promising start, now all we need is mother nature to cooperate.


Thanks Keith. The "rookie driver" has been with us for 3 years as a shovel foreman, this is his first time behind the wheel of a plow truck. I'd rather train someone with proven reliability and trust-worthiness than hire someone with a bunch of bad plowing habits... Gonna have him on 3 commercial properties in Crystal/New Hope (1 is 2.5 acres, 1 is 1.5 acres, and the other is 3/4 acre) plus a few driveways in the same area. He'll be running the 2001 F250 with a blizzard 810, he's smart, so I'm sure he'll work out just fine; he only ran over 2 cones training :laughing:. Promoting him of course opened up the shovel foreman job, plus a position open from last year from a guy I didn't really want to hire back again, and 2 new spots open due to more work. Also ended up with enough work on the northern end of the route to warrant splitting it off into a separate route, which means less drive time . Good times...


----------



## wizardsr

Camden;890808 said:


> Have any of you heard any possible accumulation totals for this week? I can't seem to find any forecast that's willing to guess.


Too far out Roy... 5 was saying from the twin cities south... I know that's not what you wanted to hear though, sorry... :waving:


----------



## hydro_37

Bu this time last year we had plowed 5 times.
Roy....sounds like we are gonna get more then you but ya never know till you look out the window.


----------



## breadoflife

And i Copy/Paste:... 

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE TWIN CITIES/CHANHASSEN MN
319 PM CST SUN DEC 6 2009

...POTENTIAL WINTER STORM TUESDAY THROUGH WEDNESDAY...

.A BLIZZARD WATCH HAS BEEN ISSUED FOR TUESDAY AFTERNOON THROUGH
WEDNESDAY FOR FAR SOUTHERN AREAS OF MINNESOTA. THE BLIZZARD WATCH
STRETCHES FROM ST. JAMES TO OWATONNA ON SOUTHWARD TO THE IOWA
BORDER.

A WINTER STORM WATCH HAS BEEN ISSUED FOR TUESDAY AFTERNOON THROUGH
WEDNESDAY FOR MUCH OF THE REST OF SOUTHERN MINNESOTA...ALL OF EAST
CENTRAL MINNESOTA...INCLUDING THE TWIN CITIES METROPOLITAN
AREA...AS WELL AS ALL OF WEST CENTRAL WISCONSIN.

A SIGNIFICANT WINTER STORM IS EXPECTED TO DEVELOP OVER OKLAHOMA
ON TUESDAY. THE LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM WILL LIFT NORTHEAST AND
INTENSIFY...REACHING THE CHICAGO AREA...BY WEDNESDAY MORNING.

SNOW IS EXPECTED TO OVERSPREAD THE REGION ON TUESDAY AND CONTINUE
THROUGH WEDNESDAY. HEAVY SNOW IS POSSIBLE ACROSS MUCH OF SOUTHERN
AND EASTERN MINNESOTA AND WEST CENTRAL WISCONSIN FROM TUESDAY
AFTERNOON THROUGH WEDNESDAY.

IN ADDITION...STRONG NORTHERLY WINDS ARE EXPECTED TO FOLLOW THE
STORM TUESDAY NIGHT AND WEDNESDAY...CAUSING CONSIDERABLE BLOWING
AND DRIFTING SNOW. AS A RESULT...BLIZZARD CONDITIONS MAY DEVELOP
OVER FAR SOUTHERN MINNESOTA.

CONTINUE TO MONITOR THE FORECAST FOR THE LATEST INFORMATION
CONCERNING THIS POTENTIAL WINTER STORM.


----------



## breadoflife

And I add... BOO YA!!!


----------



## exmark1

Camden;890808 said:


> Have any of you heard any possible accumulation totals for this week? I can't seem to find any forecast that's willing to guess.


Accuweather is saying 2.5 inches total Tuesday and Tuesday nite for the high end 
They claim up to an inch twice... don't trust them at all though


----------



## Kingwinter

The storm track can change a lot from now until tuesday, but the models right now are liking big amounts.  It's gonna be cold enough for 1:15 ratios at least. With the models showing .5-.7 inches of water for the eastern and southern half of the state, I'm going with 4-8" on the safe side. 

All the models have been in agreement for the past few days. We'll see if they stick. 

Also going to be really windy Wed. My forecast is 80% chance of two pushes. payup


----------



## exmark1

Kingwinter;891894 said:


> The storm track can change a lot from now until tuesday, but the models right now are liking big amounts.  It's gonna be cold enough for 1:15 ratios at least. With the models showing .5-.7 inches of water for the eastern and southern half of the state, I'm going with 4-8" on the safe side.
> 
> All the models have been in agreement for the past few days. We'll see if they stick.
> 
> Also going to be really windy Wed. My forecast is 80% chance of two pushes. payup


Please explain the 1:15 ratio... ratio of what?


----------



## Kingwinter

water to snow ratio. 1:15 means for every inch of water would be 15" of snow. It changes with the temperature.


----------



## millsaps118

Just watched Sven, he predicts accumulated snow by Thursday, We all know what happens when the weather man/woman tries to forecast weather 3-4 days out......

I've said it before, I don't start getting pre-storm jitters until it's inside the 24hr window.:salute:


----------



## albhb3

wcco say 7-10 now rochester suppost to get 10-15


----------



## qualitycut

Im hoping for snow but i would like a easy 1st plow for some of my new lots. But bring it on.


----------



## wizardsr

Looks like it might be for real, but a lot can change... Channel 4 says 7-10", 5 says 3-5", and we're still 24 hours from snow even starting LOL... Be lucky if we see a dusting... :laughing:


----------



## deadogwalkin

Just got in and hadn't heard new estimates 7-10 would be a bit much for the fist push this season but.........


----------



## TKLAWN

I'm betting on the 3-4 inch type snow, the weather guys seem pretty confident this time though Oh well time to go put the new plow on this thing is in a lot of pieces I hope all goes well??


----------



## qualitycut

I just brought my truck to the dealer cause the dash lights were dimming when i move the plow into scoop. Needed 1 battery and alternator.


----------



## albhb3

wizardsr;893297 said:


> Looks like it might be for real, but a lot can change... Channel 4 says 7-10", 5 says 3-5", and we're still 24 hours from snow even starting LOL... Be lucky if we see a dusting... :laughing:


so0o does that mean chan 9 will be 1-3 and 11 will be exactly 6?!?!?


----------



## Kingwinter

I'm stickin with my 4-8". Models have shown the storm moving a little north, which would mean more, but I think 4-8" for the metro looks like a good bet. 


I just hope it doesnt start too early so we only get one push. If the wind comes like its supposed to tho, it might not even matter.


----------



## CityGuy

I'm thinking 5" is a good bet across the board for the cites. Heavier south metro and little less north metro. Only time will tell


----------



## CityGuy

its offically a dusting here in west metro


----------



## breadoflife

anybody able to run me a quick snow depth report for Princeton, MN 55371?


----------



## exmark1

Our 2-5 inches is a dusting that is breaking up on radar fast...WOW


----------



## Case580M

breadoflife;895532 said:


> anybody able to run me a quick snow depth report for Princeton, MN 55371?


Cooperative Observer Snowfall Data
Station Snow 24-hour 24-hr 24-hr Observation
Name Depth Snowfall max(F) min(F) Time (Local)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Artichoke Lake 1 0.2 16 3 9:00pm 12/07
Austin 2 S 0.1 23 12 7:00am 12/08
Bemidji 2 0.2 7:00am 12/08
Browns Valley 1 18 -2 7:30am 12/08
Byron 3 N 0.1 25 10 7:00am 12/08
Caledonia 0.5 26 15 7:00am 12/08
Cass Lake 1 18 -11 8:00am 12/08
Cloquet 0.1 15 -2 4:30pm 12/08
Dodge Center 1 7:00am 12/08
Grand Meadow 0.1 22 11 6:00am 12/08
Grand Rapids Forestry Lab 0.1 19 2 12:00pm 12/07
Hokah 1 S 7 0.7 8:30am 12/08
Ottertail 0.5 17 -2 6:20am 12/08
Preston 0.2 26 13 8:00am 12/08
Red Lake Falls 3 10 -10 7:00am 12/08
Rochester Ap 2 NE 1 0.1 7:00am 12/08
Spring Grove 4 N 2 0.4 7:00am 12/08
Spring Valley 1 5:00am 12/08
Waseca Exp Station 0.2 23 15 8:00am 12/08
Winona Dam 5 A 0.1 29 16 6:00am 12/08
Worthington 2 NNE 1 16 5 7:00am 12/08


----------



## Case580M

breadoflife;895532 said:


> anybody able to run me a quick snow depth report for Princeton, MN 55371?


Princeton, Minnesota (Airport)
Updated: 10 min 33 sec ago
12 °F 
Light Snow 
Windchill: -3 °F 
Humidity: 85% 
Dew Point: 9 °F 
Wind: 14 mph from the North

Wind Gust: 22 mph 
Pressure: 29.84 in (Rising) 
Visibility: 2.5 miles 
UV: 0 out of 16 
Clouds: Overcast 3000 ft 
(Above Ground Level) 
Elevation: 978 ft


----------



## Dustball

Snowfall estimates keep going up.


----------



## TKLAWN

Heading out at 3am to get all commercials opened up by seven, then nap time
Be safe boys!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Am I the first one to wake up? Last night was cold but atleast it wasn't windy


----------



## DCS MN

We plowed from 9:30 pm till 9:00am and could not keep up with that small breeze that was blowing
Back again tonight, just a little less wind please!
St.Louis park roughly 6-8, hard to measure a moving target!


----------



## TKLAWN

Any sighting of GREEN GRASS?? drove by your place and the plow was still in the drive way


----------



## albhb3

sounds like another 2-5 sunday night into monday. Game on!


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;897411 said:


> Any sighting of GREEN GRASS?? drove by your place and the plow was still in the drive way


That is true TK Right now I am in St.Louis due to wife job transfer. Have a brother plowing my accounts.


----------



## F350plowing

more snow on the way for tonight


----------



## deicepro

2 - 4" I heard, I was wondering why the county was anti-icing the roads the other day


----------



## CityGuy

deicepro;904293 said:


> 2 - 4" I heard, I was wondering why the county was anti-icing the roads the other day


Nothing better to do with their time:salute::salute::salute:


----------



## 4x4Farmer

i know im not in minnasota, but i could hit it with a rock if I had a strong arm. We got about 1.5 this afternoon. Were going to go out and see what we can break tonight.


----------



## CityGuy

4x4Farmer;904771 said:


> i know im not in minnasota, but i could hit it with a rock if I had a strong arm. We got about 1.5 this afternoon. Were going to go out and see what we can break tonight.


Try this
1. Wash all trucks
2. Take off blades
3.Pray to the snow gods

:salute::salute:


----------



## 4x4Farmer

Hamelfire;904787 said:


> Try this
> 1. Wash all trucks
> 2. Take off blades
> 3.Pray to the snow gods
> 
> :salute::salute:


well I went up to the shop this afternoon and the skid was stone cold dead, so Im pretty sure thats a sign of the night to come. I was thinking about tearing one of the cats apart into a million pieces, then we should get a foot!


----------



## TKLAWN

Man it stinks when it stops snowing in the morning! Customers don't seem to understand


----------



## djagusch

Looks maybe a little north of the cities will get the most of it. It's in Watertown, SD which is basically straight west of the cities and it hit there but is going north slightly. It will be interesting in what is going to happen.


----------



## albhb3

oh boy still not snowing here in eagan how did the weather people screw this one up


----------



## unit28

2" here in Isanti
just stoped snowing for the most part
{for my accounts} going out at 5:30am Monday morning,
is better than not going at all


----------



## albhb3

I guess there was about an inch in eagan this morning eden prairie got about 3 I think.


----------



## albhb3

any of you guys break anything this morning


----------



## exmark1

albhb3;905804 said:


> any of you guys break anything this morning


It was a rough nite! One of my drivers smashed our 2004 Dodge into a power pole at 5:00 this morning. Drivers box side is destroyed, bumper, tailgate, taillite etc... going in for estimates in the morning.
Other than that it was a good nite we got 3 inches so we were able to plow everything!


----------



## albhb3

*Did I just hear that...*

Did channel 5 last night say 6-12 on the 24th


----------



## deicepro

A december like last year would be great. Keep it coming!


----------



## exmark1

albhb3;914551 said:


> Did channel 5 last night say 6-12 on the 24th


Just watched channel 5 ten minutes ago and they only had a 30% chance of little to nothing around X-mas saying it would likely stay south.


----------



## Camden

deicepro;914679 said:


> A december like last year would be great. Keep it coming!


x2

I billed out for 15 events last December payup


----------



## wizardsr

5 is a little gunshy on the 24th... It's a ways out yet to be guessing. 9 last night said 6+. I think anyone guessing that far out is on crack, I don't even consider anything forecasted more than 2 days out anymore...


----------



## Dustball

Well, John Dee has been talking about a decent storm here for a few days now and now the NWS is talking about it too so I think it's pretty likely we'll get hit hard somewhere around here Thurs-Fri.


----------



## unit28

what I found at NWS.

A MORE POTENT STORM SYSTEM MAY DEVELOP OVER THE CENTRAL PLAINS REGION BY CHRISTMAS EVE...POSSIBLY BRINGING ACCUMULATING SNOW TO THE OUTLOOK AREA. IT APPEARS THAT PARTS OF SOUTH CENTRAL MINNESOTA
INTO WEST CENTRAL WISCONSIN WOULD BE THE MOST LIKELY AREA TO BE
AFFECTED...IF THIS STORM DEVELOPS. THERE IS STILL PLENTY OF
UNCERTAINTY REGARDING THIS DEVELOPMENT. THOSE PLANNING TRAVEL
NEXT WEEK SHOULD CONTINUE TO MONITOR THE LATEST FORECASTS.


----------



## djagusch

What are you guys thinking for tonight? 1 to 2 for real?


----------



## deicepro

Ch. 11 just said up to 1" for the metro


----------



## djagusch

Any one on that could say what St Paul or Inver Grove is at?


----------



## nh785

as of 900a st paul has 1/2"


----------



## deicepro

We had 15/16" in the west metro. Close enough to an inch. Wash your trucks for wed/thurs!!


----------



## CityGuy

deicepro;916928 said:


> We had 15/16" in the west metro. Close enough to an inch. Wash your trucks for wed/thurs!!


Washing tomorrow and tuesday and i'll wax on wednesday so that should do it for us


----------



## ASCLS

Hopefully we'll get some more white stuff on wen. nite


----------



## wizardsr

Boy, they're getting pretty pumped about this Christmas storm... 

Electric motor on the spreader goes off to the rebuilder in the morning, crossing my fingers I have it back by Wednesday...


----------



## Camden

wizardsr;917738 said:


> Boy, they're getting pretty pumped about this Christmas storm...


Just watch, it'll go south again :realmad:


----------



## deicepro

Camden;918000 said:


> Just watch, it'll go south again :realmad:


Hey now, you are going to jinx us!!


----------



## exmark1

Camden;918000 said:


> Just watch, it'll go south again :realmad:


I hope it does! I really don't want to spend my sons first christmas plowing or being shot from plowing...any other time it can come as hard as it wants to just not this year!


----------



## deicepro

exmark1;918010 said:


> I hope it does! I really don't want to spend my sons first christmas plowing or being shot from plowing...any other time it can come as hard as it wants to just not this year!


Sounds like it is gonna be closer to the weekend anyways,maybe!


----------



## F350plowing

accuweather says 13.1" most of it Thursday


----------



## TKLAWN

I agree with EXMARK, I have a 18 month old daughter and it would suck to miss x-mas. That and the wife would be real happy i'm sure.


----------



## djagusch

Camden;918000 said:


> Just watch, it'll go south again :realmad:


That's what I hope for.


----------



## CityGuy

Everytime they talk up a storm we usually end up with nothing. I really wish they would stop doing that.


----------



## deicepro

Hamelfire;918229 said:


> Everytime they talk up a storm we usually end up with nothing. I really wish they would stop doing that.


Sad but true.


----------



## Camden

What is with everyone wishing that it won't snow?  

I hope we get dumped on and I don't care if it's Christmas, Kwanzaa or Hanukkah...I'll be out plowing and loving every minute of it.


----------



## deicepro

Camden;918372 said:


> What is with everyone wishing that it won't snow?
> 
> I hope we get dumped on and I don't care if it's Christmas, Kwanzaa or Hanukkah...I'll be out plowing and loving every minute of it.


EXACTLY payup


----------



## albhb3

check out *johndee.com *this guy is pretty damn close to right


----------



## Camden

albhb3;918432 said:


> check out *johndee.com *this guy is pretty damn close to right


I've been visiting johndee.com for several years now. I like his stories and his pictures but he tends to be a little aggressive when it comes to forecasting storm totals.

If today's forecast graphic is accurate I am sitting right smack in the middle of the pink section (which is no surprise for me )


----------



## deicepro

albhb3;918432 said:


> check out *johndee.com *this guy is pretty damn close to right


If hes right, then I am in the 12"+ zone!payup
His forcast is very different from ch 11
Guess I will have to wait and see


----------



## djagusch

Camden;918372 said:


> What is with everyone wishing that it won't snow?
> 
> I hope we get dumped on and I don't care if it's Christmas, Kwanzaa or Hanukkah...I'll be out plowing and loving every minute of it.


It's called flat rate contracts. No snow still get paid.


----------



## Camden

djagusch;918960 said:


> It's called flat rate contracts. No snow still get paid.


I understand that concept. Sadly, I only have 1 contract that has seasonal pricing. Next year I'm going to shoot for a better ratio of per push accounts vs seasonal ones.

I still don't ever see myself rooting for it NOT to snow


----------



## Kingwinter

Camden;918372 said:


> What is with everyone wishing that it won't snow?
> 
> I hope we get dumped on and I don't care if it's Christmas, Kwanzaa or Hanukkah...I'll be out plowing and loving every minute of it.


I was looking forward to enjoying my few days off around Xmas... This is like the third year in a row I've had to plow on Xmas. Just push the storm off for a week.


----------



## djagusch

Camden;919061 said:


> I understand that concept. Sadly, I only have 1 contract that has seasonal pricing. Next year I'm going to shoot for a better ratio of per push accounts vs seasonal ones.
> 
> I still don't ever see myself rooting for it NOT to snow


I will say a proper ratio is important.

Last year I had it about right. The per push I did covered expenses and my subs pay on a contract account while I did the rest. Unfortunately I lost a $350/push and added about $1000 of monthly contracts which slightly increased the sub cost. All in all right now I take away $250 from my monthly contracts money per push to cover everything. It's not a bad by any means because the monthly's total is very high but from last year the cash flow is slightly different (more net but comes from other areas).


----------



## Greenery

Anyone know how much eden prairie got last night?


----------



## albhb3

greenery;919883 said:


> Anyone know how much eden prairie got last night?


not even an inch I would have been there


----------



## nrplowguy

Urgent - winter weather message
national weather service twin cities/chanhassen mn
1223 pm cst tue dec 22 2009

...winter storm warning for central and southern minnesota and
portions of west central wisconsin starting wednesday night...

.a significant storm system is expected to impact the upper
midwest starting as early as wednesday night...and lasting into
saturday. Due to the strength of this system and the prolonged
period for which the snowfall is expected... There will be major
impacts to travelers... Especially due to the upcoming holiday.

Although there remain some minor timing issues and the exact
storm track is not entirely clear... The large nature of this
system and its expected high energy and moisture content... Will
lead to a broad area of heavy snow... With some sleet and freezing
rain across the upper midwest. This storm system is so complex
that will be several bouts of precipitation with this event. The
first is expected to develop wednesday afternoon and spread
northward across the upper midwest. This wave has abundant warm
air associated with it... So there may be a mixture of sleet and
freezing rain as far north as the minnesota iowa border. The next
wave is expected to impact the area thursday afternoon through
early friday morning with wind speeds increasing from the north.
The last wave will likely be the wrap around moisture which will
occur friday afternoon as the storm system begins to depart the
region. The precise timing of each wave of significant
precipitation is still uncertain.... And lighter precipitation
will likely occur during any lulls.

As the storm system approaches... Snowfall amounts will be further
refined... But total accumulations will likely exceed a foot over
parts minnesota and wisconsin... With amounts in excess of 20
inches possible. Given the timing of this system... Holiday road
and air travel will be significantly impacted.

Mnz049-051>053-055>063-066-068-069-wiz014>016-023-230230-
/o.upg.kmpx.ws.a.0008.091224t0000z-091226t0000z/
/o.new.kmpx.ws.w.0008.091224t0600z-091226t1200z/
stearns-sherburne-isanti-chisago-swift-chippewa-kandiyohi-meeker-
wright-hennepin-anoka-ramsey-washington-mcleod-carver-scott-polk-
barron-rusk-st. Croix-
including the cities of...st. Cloud...elk river...cambridge...
Center city...benson...montevideo...willmar...litchfield...
Monticello...minneapolis...blaine...st. Paul...stillwater...
Hutchinson...chaska...shakopee...amery...balsam lake...
Rice lake...barron...ladysmith...hudson...new richmond
1223 pm cst tue dec 22 2009

...winter storm warning in effect from midnight wednesday night
to 6 am cst saturday...

The national weather service in twin cities/chanhassen has issued
a winter storm warning for heavy snow... Which is in effect from
midnight wednesday night to 6 am cst saturday. The winter storm
watch is no longer in effect.

* timing... Several periods of snow are expected from wednesday
night through friday night. Some sleet is also possible from
late wednesday night into thursday afternoon... Mainly south and
east of the twin cities metro area.

* accumulations... Significant amounts of snow will occur with
periods of heavy snow possible as the storm intensifies thursday
and friday. Near blizzard conditions can be expected....
Particularly late thursday through friday. Total snowfall
accumulations will likely exceed a foot in many areas.... With a
few totals in excess of 20 inches possible.

* surface visibility will be significantly reduced as winds
increase to 20 to 30 mph from the east on wednesday... Becoming
more northeast... Then north on friday.


----------



## nrplowguy

^^^^^^^^^ 
Now thats what I call one heck of a good storm now lets see if it happens!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

nrplowguy;920226 said:


> ^^^^^^^^^
> Now thats what I call one heck of a good storm now lets see if it happens!!!!!


Washed truck yesterday. Waxed this morning so it should happen. I will also do my Please Snow Dance tonight to help.


----------



## deicepro

Hamelfire;920250 said:


> Washed truck yesterday. Waxed this morning so it should happen. I will also do my Please Snow Dance tonight to help.


X2, maybe I should take my plow apart, always snows when your working on stuff


----------



## deadogwalkin

Well it sounds like we could be in for a whopper. Merry Christmas from the guy up stairs!


----------



## unit28

I'm wondering what 20" of wet snow, plus 30 MPH winds will look like.

Y'all don't dance to hard now, ok.


----------



## MileHigh

Us first...then you guys...

Looks like it intensifies by the time it gets up there.


----------



## 87chevy

Here she comes guys


----------



## plow612

deicepro;920259 said:


> X2, maybe I should take my plow apart, always snows when your working on stuff


Make that X3, I'm replacing my brake pads tomorrow. That should help too.


----------



## Kingwinter

From Accuweather- 
"A foot and a half of snow, hurricane-force wind gusts, and significant blowing and drifting snow are in store"


----------



## Dustball

And last Saturday I was able to finally find a buyer for my 33" snow thrower. Good timing


----------



## OC&D

I'm getting tired just thinking about it. 3-4 days non stop? Sheesh. I like my little 3-4" pushes 4 or 5 times a month. That's the ticket.


----------



## qualitycut

60 mile and hr wind gusts this should be interesting its going to be fun trying to keep the lots open.


----------



## AiRhed

> 60 mile and hr wind gusts this should be interesting its going to be fun trying to keep the lots open.


Every forecast is different. I hadn't heard the wind gust part yet. That's gonna be fun. Time to learn the meaning of the word Windrow.


----------



## unit28

Santa came early,
got the grandkids and opened presents last night.
Making a feast today. Looks like the only thing I may miss is a parade and a
ball game..

If anyone needs help waking their kids up for Christmas, I may be the man
to do it.:Maybe I should pull the mufflers off the blowers....LOL


----------



## Dustball

From the NWS-



> AS THE STORM SYSTEM APPROACHES AND BEGINS...FORECAST SNOWFALL
> AMOUNTS WILL BE FURTHER REFINED. AGAIN...TOTAL ACCUMULATIONS ARE
> HIGHLY LIKELY TO EXCEED ONE FOOT OVER CENTRAL AND SOUTHERN
> MINNESOTA AND FAR WESTERN WISCONSIN...WITH SCATTERED AMOUNTS IN
> EXCESS OF 20 INCHES PROBABLE. THIS EVENT MAY BECOME COMPARABLE TO
> THE HALLOWEEN SNOW STORM OF 1991. GIVEN THE TIMING OF THIS
> SYSTEM...


Yikes! It'll be the wet and heavy stuff too.


----------



## qualitycut

Dustball;921851 said:


> From the NWS-
> 
> Yikes! It'll be the wet and heavy stuff too.


Ya not looking forward to that, trucks going to get a work out and shovelers are not going to be happy.


----------



## Camden

So if we get a foot of wet snow what do you guys do who don't have Dodge trucks? Take 1/2 passes?


----------



## OC&D

You mean those government built trucks like the GM's?


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;921990 said:


> So if we get a foot of wet snow what do you guys do who don't have Dodge trucks? Take 1/2 passes?


Haha, I think the powerstroke is up for it.


----------



## ACCONSTRUCTION

My 2500hd can push just as much wet snow as any other american made truck!!! How many times have you rebuilt the front end of your Dodge??


----------



## mnglocker

ACCONSTRUCTION;922331 said:


> My 2500hd can push just as much wet snow as any other american made truck!!! How many times have you rebuilt the front end of your Dodge??


A lot less than I have on any GM. Less moving parts=Less **** to replace.

Gm has CV shafts which do last longer than u-joits that you will find in steering knuckles in fords and dodges, but that's about all the front ends have going for them as far as work truck duty goes.


----------



## deadogwalkin

They are all good trucks if they don't break down. Doesn't matter the brand......it's going to get a workout the next few days. By the way, is there a reason soooo many people use Superduty's?


----------



## OC&D

I'd hazard a guess and say that Ford has done a better job promoting their light duty truck line in MN than the other brands. That coupled with a number of features that Ford has introduced well in advance of the other guys such as the trailer tow mirrors with integrated blind spot mirrors and an integrated trailer brake controller.

I would have considered a Dodge before, but after Dodge and GM went crying to (us) our government for money because they can't run their businesses, I will no longer buy either. I'm tired of propping up poorly run business with my tax dollars just because they are big....where's the bail out for my small business?


----------



## wizardsr

Camden;921990 said:


> So if we get a foot of wet snow what do you guys do who don't have Dodge trucks? Take 1/2 passes?


Leave it to you Roy... 

I just topped off my super pooper with fuel and as I was walking around to lock the passenger side hub, guy with a chevy 3/4 ton next to me has the guts to say "if you had a chevy you wouldn't have to do that". Being quick on my feet, I looked at the 8611lp hanging off the front of my truck and said, "if I had a chevy, I wouldn't have this 1100lb, 11 foot 3 inch wide plow on my truck". He didn't know what to say, I just laughed and got in the truck and left. :laughing: Chevy guys are all the same...

Just starting here, got 1/2 inch down and I'm headed off to nap, gonna be a long one...


----------



## farmerkev

I got called in to head out about 1 to go shovel. I want to take a nap but we are watching the 2 yr old neighbor kid for the evening. Makes that kinda hard. But its coming down pretty good here in Saint Paul right now. Gettin kinda excited.


----------



## nh785

1 got a 8611lp on a chev she handles it just fine


----------



## ABES

wizardsr;922906 said:


> Chevy guys are all the same...


Cant we all just get along? lol


----------



## qualitycut

A couple inches of fluffy stuff in s.metro in some areas, but hard to tell how much with it blowing around.


----------



## qualitycut

When you metro guys heading out.


----------



## AiRhed

We've been up and down this street a hundred times. But I can't help myself. I don't care which way you cut the bull. The main reason there are "soo many Fords with plows on em" is because you can put a "real" plow on a super duty and RETAIN a factory warranty. Hell, they'll factory install a Blizzard 8611lp to your super duty and service it at the dealer when you come in for oil changes. You pull into Dodge or Chevy with your crew cab long box diesel and your 11 foot plow complaining about ball joints, track bars, and u-joints on your 30,000 mile truck, they'll kindly show you the door. Especially if your in your Chevy diesel with your recently cracked frame.

I'm a Dodge Ram fan Thru and Thru. I've had em all, Chevy's, Fords, Jeeps, Toyota's, International Scout's. The main reason I like the Dodge is I can get a Cummins under the hood which is hands down the most reliable, easiest to work on, easiest to maintain , least complicated diesel engine in the light truck market. You wanna argue that, come park your truck next to mine and lets take the heads off. 

All that said, my next truck will most likely be a Ford, because they'll cover me and my business with a plow on the truck. And at the end of the day, that's what's really important to a $50,000 investment. That warranty becomes even more important when you hit some lady and her kids with your 11 foot plow that you "shouldn't" have on your Chevy/Dodge diesel. They'll nail you to the cross and most likely you'll loose that nice truck and plow.

Back on topic. I just drove from Minneapolis to Royalton and there's a whole mess of Capers out there so watch yourselves if your heading out. It took three and a half hours to make our usually 2 hour drive. And that's with constant passing in the left un-plowed lane. Glad to be home safe.


----------



## justinsp

*Heading out*



qualitycut;923394 said:


> When you metro guys heading out.


Walked outside at 2 am and there was a strong 4" on my driveway, gonna be heading out around 330 and do a first round on everything. Just driveways, not doing any shoveling at this point. Radar shows a large, heavy band still moving up from IA border straight north to Twin Cities. I might wait till 430, not sure yet. this storm is really going to suck if it pans out and forecasters are somewhat correct on the duration and storm totals. 48-60 hours of snow?!?!?!?! Good Thing I have my Thermos filled, MP3 Player loaded up and plugged into truck radio and a Carton of lung killing treats. Gonna be a long 3 days.


----------



## chuckraduenz

wait 5min change the channel. it will change. 6inches if fine. 14 inchs is a bit much. and iv heard 24" and thats a bit much. st. cloud has about 3"s. im debating what time i should go out and do my whoping 3 drives.... lol


----------



## mnglocker

I started at 11 and got through just under half my accounts and on my way to the west end ones blew the left front u-joint up in my truck. I guess I'll be at napa @ 7am for u-joints (I'm buying spares for the whole damned truck!) and new hub assemblies while I'm in there.


----------



## unit28

My accu weather broke.{ISANTI}

Early Morning Thu, Dec 24 
Snow *accumulating an inch or two *
followed by snow and sleet late.

Got 4 inches right now. Radar says 1 to 1 1/2 hrs of more snow before
this one is through us.


----------



## OC&D

Well, I'm back. Started at 3 AM, finished up about 5:30. As of right now, nothing has more than a 1/2" on it. Looking at Wunderground and the NWS indicates that will likely change fairly soon. 

My sub tagged a car 2 hours into the thing, so he's starting out on a sour note.

I'm going to have a little dinner, watch a little tube, and hit the hay so I can wake up at 2 AM again and see what kind trouble we're in for.


----------



## Dustball

OC&D;924667 said:


> Well, I'm back. Started at 3 AM, finished up about 5:30. As of right now, nothing has more than a 1/2" on it. Looking at Wunderground and the NWS indicates that will likely change fairly soon.
> 
> My sub tagged a car 2 hours into the thing, so he's starting out on a sour note.
> 
> I'm going to have a little dinner, watch a little tube, and hit the hay so I can wake up at 2 AM again and see what kind trouble we're in for.


Probably a foot of snow by this time tomorrow evening.


----------



## OC&D

That's what it's looking like from the forecasts. First pass tomorrow won't be anything fancy...just move the bulk of it so it's an easier push later.


----------



## justinsp

OC&D;924667 said:


> Well, I'm back. Started at 3 AM, finished up about 5:30. As of right now, nothing has more than a 1/2" on it. Looking at Wunderground and the NWS indicates that will likely change fairly soon.
> 
> My sub tagged a car 2 hours into the thing, so he's starting out on a sour note.
> 
> I'm going to have a little dinner, watch a little tube, and hit the hay so I can wake up at 2 AM again and see what kind trouble we're in for.


Ouch, thats not good.

Ended up heading out a 330, got back home at 4 this afternoon and wow did my pillow feel good. just woke up and have about 2 inches on my drive from around 7 this morning. It definitely is picking up in intensity in the last hour.

I was watching the local Weather now channel and they are now stating about 6 more inches total by then end of this. Others still saying more. Who knows. the 3" - 5" by daybreak was way low. Most of my props had at least 7-8" .

Heading back out around midnight.


----------



## exmark1

We got 5-7 so far nothing really coming down now... they are saying ALOT more starting at 1:00 AM


----------



## ABES

SnowSnowSnowSnow


----------



## chuckraduenz

id like to get some more drives so i can buy a blower.... id like to keep busy for least 24hrs. this is getting to be a bit much for a atv plow.


----------



## albhb3

OC&D;924667 said:


> Well, I'm back. Started at 3 AM, finished up about 5:30. As of right now, nothing has more than a 1/2" on it. Looking at Wunderground and the NWS indicates that will likely change fairly soon.
> 
> My sub tagged a car 2 hours into the thing, so he's starting out on a sour note.
> 
> I'm going to have a little dinner, watch a little tube, and hit the hay so I can wake up at 2 AM again and see what kind trouble we're in for.


thats not bad one of the guys I was with last night took out a light pole and both running boards on his F450 2wd dump after getting stuck going DOWNHILL!


----------



## plow612

Looks like I'm not the only one who had trouble. Went out at 5AM. Noticed a burning smell around 6, thought nothing of it, maybe some spilt oil from when I got it and my brake pads changed Wednesday. Fifteen minutes later smoke was billowing out from under the hood and red fluid dripping out. Turns out one of the pressure tubes for my power steering had been rubbing up against my left front shock ever since I got the Jeep and it wore a hole in it. Finished the last 8 hours with no power steering and I'll be without it for the rest of the storm as well.


----------



## unit28

plow612;925050 said:


> . Turns out one of the pressure tubes for my power steering had been rubbing up against my left front shock ever since I got the Jeep and it wore a hole in it. Finished the last 8 hours with no power steering and I'll be without it for the rest of the storm as well.


I have an 88 YJ that did the same thing this past summer. Got it wrapped tight and then secured some heat wrap {aka tin foil} around it. Mine rubbed the exhaust.


----------



## unit28

Had a close one today.
Spun out in an unplowed turning lane and slammed into a snowbank.
Right in front of Anoka's finest. He sat there till I moved along.
I'm sure he was thinking what a dork I was.

I need some good grip tires for MN snow. I have an 88 Wrangler 6 cyl auto, and threw 350 
pounds of sand tubes against the tailgate. This thing is lightweight so I don't get to
carried away. It cat tails bad even when going slow.

Merry Christmas


----------



## F350plowing

well i just got home i have been out sense 9 Wednesday night and i will be going back out about 5 tonight! 

this storm sue picked a good time to make such a big dump most places are closed so no rush and no cars or people to hit 

Hope you all have a good and safe xmas


----------



## TKLAWN

Is this thing finally done?? good foot west metro.


----------



## Kingwinter

Storm started out strong, but didn't deliver in the end here... which im fine with. What sucks is the temp was like 35 in the north suburbs which meant rain from like 3am-7am, so it was like pushing concrete all day. Going out tonight to finish up. I've got a feeling anything else we get tonight will be rain too....

On a another note, I've seen two cars behind me spin out and hit the ditch. Haven't seen one truck in the ditch this storm. Teaches all those green earth loving hippies who curse us for having trucks a lesson. :laughing:


----------



## OC&D

"so it was like pushing concrete all day."

You got that right. My tires need replacing, but even with 1 ton of salt sand in the back I broke traction constantly. Once you get 'er going, you better not stop!

So, is that it? I just finished up for the 2nd time.


----------



## veggin psd

6 inches Wednesday night. 4 more today. 12 hours of p!ss!ng rain on top to make frosting.
This storm was FUN.
Fun like a hangover.
Fun like having your plumber perform an emergency root canal...............


Glad its over.


----------



## MNcasper

Duluth seldom gets mentioned on here so I thought I could post our numbers, 8.5" of nice dry fluffy thursday, today about 14 of heavy wet crude driven by gusts that were in the 40+mph range. Grand total (still some lake effect) 22.9" according to NWS at airport. If you go down closer to the lake it either melted or got rained on so it's not as impressive.


----------



## TKLAWN

Just got in from third round since i thought it was done?? Go figure its snowing like a bich.


----------



## Kingwinter

Thought it was done last night.... then around 1AM BOOM! Another 1-2 inches. Not cool.


----------



## OC&D

Kingwinter;926792 said:


> Thought it was done last night.... then around 1AM BOOM! Another 1-2 inches. Not cool.


Odd. Up here in St. Paul we maybe got 1/2" I didn't plow a 3rd time.


----------



## exmark1

We thought we were done at 6 AM today... It has been snowing lightly all day today, looks almost done and will be going out to plow the last 2" tonite and call it good for the storm.
We got 3 full pushes and did some lots 4 times over the past few days!


----------



## AiRhed

We're still getting decent flakes here in Central MN. Not sure where they're coming from exactly.


----------



## chuckraduenz

i did plowing with a wheeler. it took 3 times as long. 

i seen one guy this after took out one of the center light poles here in st. cloud. looked like a 09/10 fx4 ford truck. brand new...... took out the grill, hood, and the roof the truck. and by the lookes of the skids he either tryed to pass some one to get into the turn lane. it was funny as he!!


----------



## albhb3

chuckraduenz;927344 said:


> i did plowing with a wheeler. it took 3 times as long.
> 
> i seen one guy this after took out one of the center light poles here in st. cloud. looked like a 09/10 fx4 ford truck. brand new...... took out the grill, hood, and the roof the truck. and by the lookes of the skids he either tryed to pass some one to get into the turn lane. it was funny as he!!


If your going to make a claim like that you better be able to back it up with pics payup


----------



## chuckraduenz

iv got one on my cell but its pretty crappy. but ill try. i was gona bring my digital camera with. but decided. not to. big mistake.....


----------



## chuckraduenz




----------



## chuckraduenz

and another.


----------



## chuckraduenz

the second pic is of the guys black truck with the light pole still laying on it in the center of the road on the center curb.


----------



## djagusch

Well that was a fun storm. Got some piles to move but taking tomorrow off for some rest, then Tuesday to the piles.

By the way I have a buddy who has a 6ft snow blower hooked up to a tractor. It can blow piles back for more room. If anyone needs this kind of service give me a pm for his contact info. He's in the Forest Lake area but can go to the cities etc for work. Excellent guy and does great work.


----------



## ABES

TKLAWN;926267 said:


> Just got in from third round since i thought it was done?? Go figure its snowing like a bich.


Hey do you plow the dog club/spa off of coulter and 41? I think I saw a truck that said TK in the back window last sunday.


----------



## ABES

ABES;928675 said:


> Hey do you plow the dog club/spa off of coulter and 41? I think I saw a truck that said TK in the back window last sunday.


My bad it would be Norex and 41


----------



## TKLAWN

ABES;928834 said:


> My bad it would be Norex and 41


Sure do. Place is right on Chaska Chan line. good accout for us they want it plowed at an inch, plus we mow there. Where do you plow around there?


----------



## deadogwalkin

Tk- do you guys plow Vengra? It is on the south side of Lifetime up on that hill.


----------



## TKLAWN

deadogwalkin;929738 said:


> Tk- do you guys plow Vengra? It is on the south side of Lifetime up on that hill.


Nope just the Canine Club and one of the old Nordic track buildings now it's smith 
Engineering. Place was closed over x-mas so we only plowed it once.:crying:


----------



## justinsp

TK LAWN,

I see you have a Western Wideout, How do you like that plow compared to the V-Plow. I am interested to learn more about it from someone actually using one.


----------



## DCS MN

I know this is off subject but I want to thank the guys @ Plow World in East Bethel.
Both large storms I have had issues with one of my trucks and them have taken care of them in the middle of the night. They are open when ever it is snowing, even Christmas night. Now thats good service

I posted one other time for these guys but they have saved my a** twice now a thankyou is in order.:salute:
I don't work for them just trying to help the little guy succeed.
A good number to have in your phone at 2 in the morning:
Plow World 763-434-6900


----------



## millsaps118

DCS MN;930710 said:


> I know this is off subject but I want to thank the guys @ Plow World in East Bethel.
> Both large storms I have had issues with one of my trucks and them have taken care of them in the middle of the night. They are open when ever it is snowing, even Christmas night. Now thats good service
> 
> I posted one other time for these guys but they have saved my a** twice now a thankyou is in order.:salute:
> I don't work for them just trying to help the little guy succeed.
> A good number to have in your phone at 2 in the morning:
> Plow World 763-434-6900


X2....Chris and his boys have always taken care of me. I bought my first boss v from him back in '06.


----------



## unit28

.DAY ONE...TODAY AND TONIGHT

THERE IS A CHANCE OF MINOR ACCUMULATIONS OF SNOW OVER SOUTH
CENTRAL AND EAST CENTRAL MINNESOTA INTO MOST OF WEST CENTRAL
WISCONSIN TODAY...AND INTO THIS EVENING. AREAS SOUTHEAST OF A
LINE FROM MORA TO ST JAMES SHOULD ANTICIPATE SNOW ACCUMULATIONS
BETWEEN ONE HALF AND TWO INCHES AS A TROUGH OF LOW PRESSURE MOVES
ACROSS THE AREA.

c'mon mother nature...
snow, snow, snow, snow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

millsaps118;932207 said:


> X2....Chris and his boys have always taken care of me. I bought my first boss v from him back in '06.


It's where I always go.


----------



## millsaps118

LwnmwrMan22;940737 said:


> It's where I always go.


Yep.....I remember when you bought that VXT and weren't happy with it and Chris made it right.

How's plowing going? Lose or gain any new accounts? You service anything off 35W/96? New Brighton area?


----------



## TKLAWN

Looks like the 1-3 inches is drying up. I would be suprised to see an inch.


----------



## mnglocker

TKLAWN;946631 said:


> Looks like the 1-3 inches is drying up. I would be suprised to see an inch.


Eff balls. :realmad:


----------



## albhb3

Ill take an inch we will roll thenpayup


----------



## deicepro

albhb3;946751 said:


> Ill take an inch we will roll thenpayup


Same here, inch here, inch there, that's all we need


----------



## qualitycut

Think we will get an inch, I sure hope.


----------



## CityGuy

not looking good.


----------



## Camden

Not a flake has fallen in central MN.


----------



## exmark1

Nothing here and it doesn't look like anything is going to fall radar is clearing off and the forecasts are being changed to less than an inch of snow!


----------



## albhb3

looks like a 5 am debut @ weather.com


----------



## AiRhed

Where have all the snow flakes gone.....long time a passin...

Hate getting the hopes up.


----------



## CityGuy

9 is saying not much if any


----------



## wizardsr

Sorry guys... It's all my fault. I have a primary driver out of town til Friday, so I washed my truck today...


----------



## millsaps118

I washed my truck today too.....usually when I do this we get hammered! Not looking good this time.:crying:


----------



## CityGuy

Guess I need to wash and wax again. Last time we got all the snow. I 'll get on it in the morning. My fault I forgot.


----------



## qualitycut

Ya they were of by a bit.


----------



## exmark1

Never a single flake of snow out here in West Central, MN


----------



## djagusch

Well a half inch in St Croix Falls, WI right now and still coming down slowly. Looks like I'll take a drive and see what fell south of me.

Appears the wrap around of the storm put this snow down.


----------



## ACCONSTRUCTION

I left my plow off & everything, it always snows when your not ready. WTH


----------



## ACCONSTRUCTION

Does anyone know if there is snow on the ground in **** rapids. My wife just got to work in golden valley & said there is almost two inchs there. Not even a coating in buffalo.


----------



## OC&D

I've got about an inch here in St. Paul.


----------



## unit28

OC&D;947996 said:


> I've got about an inch here in St. Paul.


maybe someone pushed your lot already?......
from NWS
2.00" ST PAUL MN RAMSEY 0900 AM


----------



## albhb3

we got a little in eagan what a joke!


----------



## F350plowing

well I will be heading out to plow our holiday gas stations and a few other places! I hope it keeps snowing for you guys!


----------



## Camden

I left my house in central MN at 5:00 this morning on my way to the Minneapolis VA. I dropped off the person I was giving a ride to and turned right around. 7 hours and 20 mins after I left I am back in my office :crying:

I couldn't believe 1" of snow could stop traffic completely. I don't know how you guys put up with it...


----------



## albhb3

what can you say people are idiots!


----------



## Lawn&Snow

F350plowing;948250 said:


> well I will be heading out to plow our holiday gas stations and a few other places! I hope it keeps snowing for you guys!


How much snow do you need to play Holiday? I dont think we will get enought to plow anything :realmad:


----------



## F350plowing

Lawn&Snow;948371 said:


> How much snow do you need to play Holiday? I dont think we will get enought to plow anything :realmad:


About 1" to plow and salt for 1 flake or more on the lot


----------



## albhb3

well just got word heading out about 6 tonight


----------



## justinsp

Will be heading out tonight also around 8. I was up in north Minneapolis off of I-94 and 53rd ave, 1 mile south of 694 and my lot there had a good 2". a bit more in some places due to drifting. Finished plowing that at 3pm and the sun started shining. 

Got back to my place here in Plymouth and I have a total of about 1 to 1.5 on drive. Contemplating going and doing my resi's. Its borderline.


----------



## ACCONSTRUCTION

Heading out @ 8:00 tonite. I heard there is anywhere from 1" - 2.5" plus drifting. Will be starting in **** Rapids then make way down to Ridgedale Center. Can't wait to push some nice light stuff compared to the Christmas storm. happy pushing everyone!!


----------



## unit28

finished Fridley through Isanti.at 4pm
Seems to be near equal accumulations through the North Metro corridor.
Drifting was different only in part as to how the structures were facing.
Some drifting locations were 5-6 inches so grab a blower for your shoveling duties.

Nice fluff to handle anyways. winds are now at14 mph with more snow coming before midnight .

the roads were half way decent but watch for black ice

I'm going back out in the morning


----------



## OC&D

I'm done.........


----------



## albhb3

X2payup


----------



## mnglocker

My accounts run from Delano east to Minnetonka and I had any where from 1" of drifting on the sides to 18" accross drives in the stix. I smacked it out in under 3 hours.


----------



## AiRhed

There always seems to be a ton of drifting around Minnetonka, Mound, Maple Plain, and out to Delano. My mom lives in Deephaven. She'll get a good 12" in her drive from a 2" to 4" snow.


----------



## ACCONSTRUCTION

i'm finally done.


----------



## mnglocker

ACCONSTRUCTION;950182 said:


> i'm finally done.


You've been out a while.


----------



## albhb3

well whos ready for the thaw???


----------



## justinsp

albhb3;951858 said:


> well whos ready for the thaw???


This guy!!!!

Hopefully enough thaw to get some of my walk ways cleaned up from the frozen ice pack that happened from the christmas rain.


----------



## Camden

justinsp;952522 said:


> Hopefully enough thaw to get some of my walk ways cleaned up from the frozen ice pack that happened from the christmas rain.


x2

I'm going to spread some salt right away tomorrow morning and then scrap everything down in the afternoon (assuming the temps get as high as they're predicting).


----------



## ACCONSTRUCTION

mnglocker;950269 said:


> You've been out a while.


A little to long, had to finish up my buddies accounts because his piece of junk snow dogg was acting up. He's had it fo two snow falls and it hasn't finished one yet. Pos


----------



## unit28

Not a Cowboy fan I see. poor Farve.

I checked the properties today and the way I see it, the salt prices may be going up.
We may see a small ice storm this week.
I was wondering if anyone uses Palisade for bulk salt.


----------



## MNBOY

Do you guys ever go back to your routes and push back snow piles when the weather warms up? After that rain on Christmas all of my accounts are frozen solid and I am running out of room fast. I was thinking about going to at least my residentials and pushing the snow piles back a bit to make more room. Just looking for some thoughts on this. Thanks....


----------



## exmark1

MNBOY;956387 said:


> Do you guys ever go back to your routes and push back snow piles when the weather warms up? After that rain on Christmas all of my accounts are frozen solid and I am running out of room fast. I was thinking about going to at least my residentials and pushing the snow piles back a bit to make more room. Just looking for some thoughts on this. Thanks....


Yes we do if neccessary, however most customers won't pay for it im sure. We just do it for free to give ourselves the advantage of having more room!


----------



## unit28

Sorry Camden, and Mods
I knew I posted my Cowboy's comment in the right forum
because it got cold quick after that

My accuweather broke again.
It said a small rain shower turning to ice was going to happen today.
Guess Not huh.

Many places for the subdivisions, the cities have pushed back
a good deal of it.


----------



## OC&D

MNBOY;956387 said:


> Do you guys ever go back to your routes and push back snow piles when the weather warms up? After that rain on Christmas all of my accounts are frozen solid and I am running out of room fast. I was thinking about going to at least my residentials and pushing the snow piles back a bit to make more room. Just looking for some thoughts on this. Thanks....


I never try to push back a pile after it reaches a certain size and after we've had freeze/thaw cycles. You're just asking to break something. Plan ahead if you can and push it back further than you think at first if you have the room.

Moving piles is a job for a loader.....which is just extra $$ in my pocket.


----------



## snowman55

please don't move plies at no charge. we have been moving piles with loaders for 3 weeks. some people think it should be free. what are you nuts? gonna ask your acct to do part of your taxes for free? how about your mechanic free oil change because he did brakes? home builder free roof? free tank of gas cause I come here all the time. condos have tight margins already and no room to add loader hours so please quit giving them away. we must get paid for our services ands stick to the guidlines of the contract.


----------



## millsaps118

snowman55;956773 said:


> please don't move plies at no charge. we have been moving piles with loaders for 3 weeks. some people think it should be free. what are you nuts? gonna ask your acct to do part of your taxes for free? how about your mechanic free oil change because he did brakes? home builder free roof? free tank of gas cause I come here all the time. condos have tight margins already and no room to add loader hours so please quit giving them away. we must get paid for our services ands stick to the guidlines of the contract.


Amen brother!!!! We were out for 12hrs today salting lots and stacking snow with the skid.payup

I'm sure if tomorrow hits 30's we'll be back out for another 12 pushing slop on all the lots we pounded salt on.

Anyone who tries to move banks back with their truck and blade are NUTS!!!!


----------



## DCS MN

Well it was a great season sounds like rain from here on out. Only salting in the forecast.
Just to reiterate the point don' move banks for free, you should have it in your contract at the beginning of the season.


----------



## exmark1

snowman55;956773 said:


> please don't move plies at no charge. we have been moving piles with loaders for 3 weeks. some people think it should be free. what are you nuts? gonna ask your acct to do part of your taxes for free? how about your mechanic free oil change because he did brakes? home builder free roof? free tank of gas cause I come here all the time. condos have tight margins already and no room to add loader hours so please quit giving them away. we must get paid for our services ands stick to the guidlines of the contract.


On our commercial lots we charge, it's just on some of the houses we do it for no charge since it is part of our agreement with them. I agree doing anything for free is stupid if it is not part of the contract.


----------



## unit28

I bet it's cold in Dallas today.
Congrats & Good luck on the rest of the season Vikes.

Hopefully this will initiate a closed deal on the new stadium this time.
And if that happens, may it bring more to boost the economy of MN.wesport


----------



## ACCONSTRUCTION

I sure hope we get some snow soon!!!! I have plowing on the brain. lets all pray for snow!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## millsaps118

You don't need it to snow to plow......get out there and scrape those sloppy lots!!!!!!!!! Then pound the salt down so you can hit 'em again.


----------



## wizardsr

millsaps118;964307 said:


> You don't need it to snow to plow......get out there and scrape those sloppy lots!!!!!!!!! Then pound the salt down so you can hit 'em again.


Who's got sloppy lots? Mine have been clear for 3 weeks... 

The break has been nice for cleaning equipment up, cleaning the mountain dew bottles out of the passenger seat, adding a couple new lights to the spreader, etc; but I'll welcome the wintry mix for the end of the week.


----------



## millsaps118

I still have sloppy lots:crying:.......just posted here....http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=97088&page=7


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;963911 said:


> I bet it's cold in Dallas today.
> Congrats & Good luck on the rest of the season Vikes.
> 
> Hopefully this will initiate a closed deal on the new stadium this time.
> And if that happens, may it bring more to boost the economy of MN.wesport


Only if I don't have to pay for it here in Hennepin county. Just like the Twins. Last time I checked they were the Minnesota Twins not the Hennepin county Twins.


----------



## unit28

I can't believe how that Wally World {in Elk River} parking lot was pushed this year. Lots of frozen mountains prolly kept it fro being pushed well?
At least I don't think they burried any cars this time....ooops.

Hope it snows this week too. But it may just be a salting event which my residentials won't go for.
I've got mix/ snow/rain mix/ freezing rain whatever/ more rain/snow, from Wed night through Sunday...Happy Salting Y'all.


----------



## mnglocker

Hamelfire;964543 said:


> Only if I don't have to pay for it here in Hennepin county. Just like the Twins. Last time I checked they were the Minnesota Twins not the Hennepin county Twins.


Last time I checked they were a private enterprise and are nothing more than common criminals/thieves/tax pirates. If are ******** legislature ends up building a stadium for the any more sports teams or privte businesses, I'm out, as in moving out of this God forsaken anti-business hell hole of a place.


----------



## albhb3

^^ be carefull what you wish for cuz you might just get it. At least your not in cali or the east coast. GOOD JOB COWGIRLS.... RUNNING UP THE SCORE MY A$$ HAVE FUN WATCHING ON YOUR BIG SCREEN:laughing:....Im not really a viking fan but am a brett farve fan and am amazed by what he has accomplished this year. You guys would not believe how pissed off my dad gets when he sees him play lol.. There is no way it can cost more to rip off the cover of the dome and redo to outside of it and do some updates. On a side note I really need some snow I am starting to loose it


----------



## unit28

*143 pm cst mon jan 18 2010*

...a major storm is possible friday night through sunday...

A major winter storm is becoming more likely friday night through
sunday for all of eastern north dakota...northwest and west
central minnesota. Snow is expected to develop friday night and
continue through sunday. The snow may become heavy at times on
saturday...and significant accumulations are possible before the
snow tapers off later on sunday. Northerly winds will also
increase by sunday...causing blowing and drifting snow.


----------



## unit28

Per J. Dee
the rains over to snow before too much rain falls (around ¼ to 1/3rd of an inch). Snows would then fall at a moderate clip across much of the Dakotas, MN, the UP and far northern WI by Sunday and Monday and very early estimates on totals would be
in the 5-10" range in most cases...

Nooo, not another Monday morning. As far as me predicting something,
It didn't work out for Romo to well


----------



## wizardsr

It's Monday today, the weekend is still a long ways off, and a lot can change. Nothing more than 2 days out holds much weight as far as I'm concerned...


----------



## Camden

wizardsr;965310 said:


> It's Monday today, the weekend is still a long ways off, and a lot can change. Nothing more than 2 days out holds much weight as far as I'm concerned...


Same here...although I did get a little excited today when my phone gave me the weather alert xysport


----------



## unit28

I've been looking since 15 days ago.
You mean all I need is a cell phone?

My technology references must be lacking, dial up and an office window works pretty good though.

I'm sticking with my original forcast for my area. I'm pretty sure if I had salting accounts I would be a happy man. 

good luck Y'all.


----------



## albhb3

Is anyone ready for the football game yet....


----------



## Camden

albhb3;966681 said:


> Is anyone ready for the football game yet....


I can't wait. The Saints are an awesome team but if you want to be the best you have to beat the best.


----------



## TKLAWN

How sweet would it be if the vikes and #4 go stomp the AINTS!!


----------



## exmark1

It's going to be a tough game...but I think they can win it, just as easily as they can lose it


----------



## unit28

albhb3;966681 said:


> Is anyone ready for the football game yet....


what the Pro Bowl..? yes


----------



## unit28

ice today?
is it legal for chains/studed tires in MN?


----------



## Deershack

BUMMER Forecast says we will get periods of rain, sleet, freezing rain and snow through Sun. I salted some of my lots today and headed for US Salt to reload. Got there at 4:10 and they were closed. This before the start of what maybe a major event. Lousy customer service. I ended up driving 45 mi round trip to see their closed gate. Will have to make the same trip tomorrow after I call my customers to tell them they didn't get salted overnight because the plant was closed. Hope they are more understanding then I am. Haven't found a supply any closer then Burnsville to the E.side of St.Paul for bulk, except for Gertains for about $40 more a ton. Don't know what their hours are but would sure like to find something closer then Burnsville with decent prices and reasonable hours.


----------



## qualitycut

Deershack;968408 said:


> BUMMER Forecast says we will get periods of rain, sleet, freezing rain and snow through Sun. I salted some of my lots today and headed for US Salt to reload. Got there at 4:10 and they were closed. This before the start of what maybe a major event. Lousy customer service. I ended up driving 45 mi round trip to see their closed gate. Will have to make the same trip tomorrow after I call my customers to tell them they didn't get salted overnight because the plant was closed. Hope they are more understanding then I am. Haven't found a supply any closer then Burnsville to the E.side of St.Paul for bulk, except for Gertains for about $40 more a ton. Don't know what their hours are but would sure like to find something closer then Burnsville with decent prices and reasonable hours.


Gertens is open 24hrs if we are getting snow.


----------



## deicepro

There is a 24 hour place in New Brighton


----------



## exmark1

Channel 5 news just gave the vague forecast saying that rain changing to snow with several inches possible over the weekend into Monday


----------



## Deershack

Quality: Thanks for the reply. Last time I checked, Gertain's wanted $110 a ton for straight. Is that still their price? Straight at US is $69. $40 a ton is quit a premium.


----------



## wizardsr

Yeah, US is open 7-3:30. Funny too when they disappear for lunch, gate's open but the place is a ghost town. 

Was down there today picking up a load of clearlane in anticipation of the mess. Clearlane is nice because it will still flow as well Sunday night as it does today, so long as it stays somewhat out of the rain. With the forcast so vague, I'm sure I'll use it sometime soon, just not exactly sure when...


----------



## wizardsr

deicepro;968511 said:


> There is a 24 hour place in New Brighton


Do share. Please. :waving:


----------



## Deershack

Do you put the Clearlane down the same as the straight? Last time I used it (Christmas storm) I left the spreader and spinner speed the same as I use for straight and didn't get good results. Don't know if it was because the Clearlane is flaker then the straight. I may have been trying to spread in to large a circle and since it is flaker then straight, it may not have been in a large enough concentration to get through the ice.


----------



## unit28

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interstate_29

ANOTHER STRONG WINTER STORM IS EXPECTED TO AFFECT THE AREA THIS
WEEKEND.

AT THIS TIME...IT LOOKS LIKE INTERSTATE 29 WILL BE DIVIDING LINE BETWEEN THE FREEZING RAIN AND THE *HEAVY* SNOWFALL. AREAS TO THE WEST OF
THE INTERSTATE SHOULD SEE THE HEAVIEST SNOWFALL. WHILE TO THE
EAST...FREEZING RAIN WILL BE THE MAIN THREAT.

{have to find my short shovel and rain coat}


----------



## exmark1

unit28;969127 said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interstate_29
> 
> ANOTHER STRONG WINTER STORM IS EXPECTED TO AFFECT THE AREA THIS
> WEEKEND.
> 
> AT THIS TIME...IT LOOKS LIKE INTERSTATE 29 WILL BE DIVIDING LINE BETWEEN THE FREEZING RAIN AND THE *HEAVY* SNOWFALL. AREAS TO THE WEST OF
> THE INTERSTATE SHOULD SEE THE HEAVIEST SNOWFALL. WHILE TO THE
> EAST...FREEZING RAIN WILL BE THE MAIN THREAT.
> 
> {have to find my short shovel and rain coat}


Interstate 29 is in the Dakotas... basically that means they get snow, and all of MN gets nothing again


----------



## AiRhed

> Interstate 29 is in the Dakotas... basically that means they get snow, and all of MN gets nothing again


That's not what Johndee is sayin. IF we get any, my money is on Saturday night.


----------



## unit28

exmark1;969230 said:


> Interstate 29 is in the Dakotas... basically that means they get snow, and all of MN gets nothing again


the emphasis was on the Heavy snow.
I'm guessing their rendition of that would be dencing on top of old smokey.

So who knows how much their heavy snow accumuklations will be?
accumulations in feet?. Here, I'm guessing wet whatever it is.


----------



## TKLAWN

Just got back from loading up salt/sand and strait salt in prep for the possible .5 of ice the NWS has posted a freezing rain advisory. Looks like a messy weekend with some snow on sunday.


----------



## albhb3

wheres the damn smiley with the frown with the cash going down I just get paid to plow snow not salt:crying:


----------



## deicepro

albhb3;971182 said:


> wheres the damn smiley with the frown with the cash going down I just get paid to plow snow not salt:crying:


Well......start re-investing some of your profits into spreaders and sprayerspayup
Most of what I make in the winter goes back into equipment, etc......


----------



## Deershack

Does anyone add a "commodity" clause to their salting contracts? Fuel and salt prices are subject to wide fluctuations during the season. I am going to be adding an addendum to my contracts along the lines of "sure charges" for such increases. It will simply state that the contract price can be adjusted from the original if market prices increase by more then say 10 to 15%. Fuel prices are fairly easy for the owners to keep track of, but I will provide invoices for the salt and salt/sand I purchase that may require the increased prices.Customers will be notified prior to being invoiced for the additional fee and asked if they wish to continue with the contract or cancel. I see no point in continuing to service sites where I lose money. 

Anyone see any problems with this procedure?


----------



## Deershack

It's amazing what happens when the forecast is for bad weather. Just got four more salting sites for tonight after the 5 PM forecast told people that we would be having a ice storm this wkend. Naturally they all want the lots done tonight. Will be a chore to find product on a Fri night. They will pay for the effort though.


----------



## deicepro

Deershack;971222 said:


> It's amazing what happens when the forecast is for bad weather. Just got four more salting sites for tonight after the 5 PM forecast told people that we would be having a ice storm this wkend. Naturally they all want the lots done tonight. *Will be a chore to find product on a Fri night.* They will pay for the effort though.


Damn skippy it will be


----------



## unit28

SOUTH CENTRAL AND EAST CENTRAL
MINNESOTA INTO WESTERN WISCONSIN WILL* LIKELY *NOT SEE A TRANSITION TO SNOW UNTIL THIS EVENING.

PARTS OF WEST CENTRAL MINNESOTA MAY SEE ICE ACCUMULATIONS OF A
QUARTER INCH OR MORE WHILE EAST CENTRAL MINNESOTA INTO WISCONSIN
MAY SEE ICE ACCUMULATIONS OF A TENTH OF AN INCH OR TWO.
ANY SNOW ACCUMULATIONS DURING THE DAY IN WEST CENTRAL MINNESOTA
WILL BE AN INCH OR LESS. AN INCH OR TWO OF SNOW IS POSSIBLE ACROSS
MUCH OF CENTRAL MINNESOTA INTO WISCONSIN TONIGHT.

---
Isanti,
it is slick this morning very icy, winds and ice could be breaking tree limbs 
now I need my purple hard hat, elbow pads , short shovel, chains and chainsaw 
be careful, and hope everyone gets some easy work out there.


----------



## Deershack

I just got in. Had a heck of a time just getting to some of my lots let alone salting them. Went down some of the side streets leading to them at less then 10 mph. First time I have ever had a Ford L-8000 with 6 T of salt on do a four wheel drift. Think as long as I'm home for a bit, I better change the shorts. Sure wont have time once the "we'll call you when we need you" idiots open their eyes.


----------



## deicepro

Deershack;971751 said:


> I just got in. Had a heck of a time just getting to some of my lots let alone salting them. Went down some of the side streets leading to them at less then 10 mph. First time I have ever had a Ford L-8000 with 6 T of salt on do a four wheel drift. Think as long as I'm home for a bit, I better change the shorts. Sure wont have time once the "we'll call you when we need you" idiots open their eyes.


X2, X3, forth pair of shorts for me, Holy SH**, kind of surprised that all four corners of the truck are unharmed:crying:
Burned through 40+ ton and I am out of stock Some of the morons might have to wait til Monday


----------



## Deershack

DeIce: Long way to go from Inver Grove to get some salt using that contact. The stuff is pretty fine sized but at least I finished the night. Hope it does some good before it washes away in the rain later. Got the feeling that we will be doing the same thing on Sun night into Mon when the cold comes in and everything refreezes.


----------



## unit28

just incase some may want an official road report.
http://www.511mn.org/default.asp?area=statewide&display=critical&date=&textOnly=false

yeah it says something...slow down.

main roads are decent out here, side roads I had to use extreme caution too.
Fields looked like acres of ice, glistening in the headlights
Happy Hockey Day Y'all.


----------



## millsaps118

Deershack;971206 said:


> Does anyone add a "commodity" clause to their salting contracts? Fuel and salt prices are subject to wide fluctuations during the season. I am going to be adding an addendum to my contracts along the lines of "sure charges" for such increases. It will simply state that the contract price can be adjusted from the original if market prices increase by more then say 10 to 15%. Fuel prices are fairly easy for the owners to keep track of, but I will provide invoices for the salt and salt/sand I purchase that may require the increased prices.Customers will be notified prior to being invoiced for the additional fee and asked if they wish to continue with the contract or cancel. I see no point in continuing to service sites where I lose money.
> 
> Anyone see any problems with this procedure?


I think ur on to something here but I definitely wouldn't show ur customers the invoices you paid for material. This will open up all kinds of head aches for you.


----------



## exmark1

millsaps118;971942 said:


> I think ur on to something here but I definitely wouldn't show ur customers the invoices you paid for material. This will open up all kinds of head aches for you.


That is kind of what I thought...telling the customer your material costs are not a smart decision!


----------



## Greenery

For those that have salted last night around the metro area do you feel it was a waste of time and effort seems how today it's 35 degrees out and raining?
What do your customers think about it seems how all the salt they just paid for was washed down the storm drain.

How many tons of salt do you think ended up in the storm drain system overnight? 1000's?


----------



## TKLAWN

Very true we only salted our retail place that were a must.


----------



## Camden

The rain has finally transitioned into snow here in central MN.


----------



## exmark1

Switched over here around 10 AM we have maybe 3/4 to an inch and its really slowing down...radar looks to be clearing off as well.


----------



## mnglocker

Camden;972120 said:


> The rain has finally transitioned into snow here in central MN.


Just switched to snow here in the last 15 minutes. :redbounce purplebou: :bluebounc payup


----------



## MNBOY

mnglocker;972188 said:


> Just switched to snow here in the last 15 minutes. :redbounce purplebou: :bluebounc payup


And I think it lasted 15 minutes!


----------



## farmerkev

Was just about to post about the snowflakes here, and before I could its back to rain. This sucks. Took a few good falls out salting this morning.


----------



## 87chevy

Deershack;971751 said:


> I just got in. Had a heck of a time just getting to some of my lots let alone salting them. Went down some of the side streets leading to them at less then 10 mph. First time I have ever had a Ford L-8000 with 6 T of salt on do a four wheel drift. Think as long as I'm home for a bit, I better change the shorts. Sure wont have time once the "we'll call you when we need you" idiots open their eyes.


Gunna have to reroute salt so it dumps in front of the wheels. This stuff sucks. Last night was fun driving home. 30 on the shoulder. 30 on the road was sideways....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

greenery;972081 said:


> For those that have salted last night around the metro area do you feel it was a waste of time and effort seems how today it's 35 degrees out and raining?
> What do your customers think about it seems how all the salt they just paid for was washed down the storm drain.
> 
> How many tons of salt do you think ended up in the storm drain system overnight? 1000's?


If you were out between midnight and 10 am, there were MANY MANY lots where you could not stand up, let alone walk.

I salted everything I had, even the properties I've never salted before, or even have the okay to salt.

We have had 15 slip and falls this year on properties I maintain, as 90% of my accounts are "we'll call you" when it's time for salt.

I didn't even wait this time.

I salted, I'm going to invoice.

Now I'm hoping we get a bit of a dry spell before the refreeze comes Sunday - Monday.


----------



## deicepro

LwnmwrMan22;972372 said:


> If you were out between midnight and 10 am, there were MANY MANY lots where you could not stand up, let alone walk.
> 
> I salted everything I had, even the properties I've never salted before, or even have the okay to salt.
> 
> We have had 15 slip and falls this year on properties I maintain, as 90% of my accounts are "we'll call you" when it's time for salt.
> 
> I didn't even wait this time.
> 
> I salted, I'm going to invoice.
> 
> Now I'm hoping we get a bit of a dry spell before the refreeze comes Sunday - Monday.


x2....when you get out of the truck and the truck starts to slide away from you, you better salt:waving:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

There were lots where I would stop the truck, and it would start to slide sideways.

That was nuts.

I called my buddies that NEVER get the okay to salt, they went out and did the same thing as me.

If you waited until commercial places opened, it would have been too late.


----------



## wizardsr

greenery;972081 said:


> For those that have salted last night around the metro area do you feel it was a waste of time and effort seems how today it's 35 degrees out and raining?
> What do your customers think about it seems how all the salt they just paid for was washed down the storm drain.
> 
> How many tons of salt do you think ended up in the storm drain system overnight? 1000's?


Waste of time? Not at all. We started salting at 11pm last night, and had clear pavement all night. Why take the risk of some idiot pulling into your lot to take a piss on the way home from the bar at 2am, fall, break something, and sling your butt up in a law suit. Not worth it. When there's ice, you salt, and the customer gets a bill, regardless of what the weather is going to do in 8 hours. payup


----------



## AiRhed

If this tracks a little to the east as it heads north it could be good news for us...
http://www.wunderground.com/radar/mixedcomposite.asp?region=b3&size=2x&type=loop


----------



## unit28

I'ts January..for kripes sake!..how hot can it get?

There was a heck of a storm that came off the Pacific and wound up throwing a few good low pressure systems at us. I just found a good deal [to me] on salt BTW.
It should be snowing and enabling more work for some of us. Hopefully we can see something accumulate soon. It was the right thing to do yesterday for salting I don't care who you are. If this were TX the shelves would have been stripped bare, some people didn't go outside from their bunker I assume. It was bad until late morning, and bad enough it would have stopped some commerce if it weren't for the "smart guys" getting things taken care of.

BUT.....Now the doors are drying out and squeaking. The sun almost came out yesterday.
The ice skating rinks were full of water. The air is thick as soup.
The greeenies are thinking global warming is going to make the earth dissolve in a ball of complete slush and salt. I think they may not know a darn thing about correct procedures of husbandry, liabilities and not to mention applications.of mixes and ratio's and lastly temperature And what about this washing away stuff? I could not find an inth of rainfall to wash anything away down the drain....not even the rain itself yesterday went down the drain. To speak in blatant language like most greenie's do they must be experts such as but not limited to the study of Thermal Inversions. In which I know nothing except when it's slippery, you slide, slip and fall.

But the real dilemma I found today is this.I can't figure it out .
I woke up and checked the thermometer.
http://www.weather.gov/data/obhistory/KCBG.html
Currently in Cambridge

Sunday, January 24, 2010 5:00:00 AM CST

mixed precipitation 
102° (39C)

let it snow................


----------



## deicepro

greenery;972081 said:


> For those that have salted last night around the metro area do you feel it was a waste of time and effort seems how today it's 35 degrees out and raining?
> What do your customers think about it seems how all the salt they just paid for was washed down the storm drain.
> 
> How many tons of salt do you think ended up in the storm drain system overnight? 1000's?


I'm not sure if I should laugh or.........WTF......:laughing:Its actually kind of funny, I must have missed this one before


----------



## Greenery

Ahh ya you can laugh if you want. I'm just asking a question not trying to start anything just curious. I don't do any kind of salting so I don't know what the proper way of dealing with that type of situation is. I would think you might get questions from some customers in situations like that but I guess not. I know that where I'm at in the west metro that at 8 in the morning there was t a lick of ice to be found it was raining pretty good. I can imagine to the north of us it could have been a completely different story. Oh and one other thing I'm not sure if Unit28's post was aimed at me or not but I have to say regardless of my screen name I am certainly not a greenie or granola muncher or whatever else you might call a tree hugger.


----------



## scott v

Go vikings!!!!!


----------



## deicepro

greenery;972939 said:


> Ahh ya you can laugh if you want. I'm just asking a question not trying to start anything just curious. I don't do any kind of salting so I don't know what the proper way of dealing with that type of situation is. I would think you might get questions from some customers in situations like that but I guess not. I know that where I'm at in the west metro that at 8 in the morning there was t a lick of ice to be found it was raining pretty good. I can imagine to the north of us it could have been a completely different story. Oh and one other thing I'm not sure if Unit28's post was aimed at me or not but I have to say regardless of my screen name I am certainly not a greenie or granola muncher or whatever else you might call a tree hugger.


My appologies, did not know how you meant that. My customers are not in their lots at 3 or 4 am, I AM, I will make the call to salt or not, If they want to make the call they had better be onsite 30 minute before me no matter what time of the night


----------



## unit28

*How many tons of salt do you think ended up in the storm drain system overnight? 1000's?*

*What do your customers think about it seems how all the salt they just paid for was washed down the storm drain.*

It didn't rain that much, and why assume customers are wasting money?
If I misundrstood your post {
Then I apologize.
The percipitation total for rainfall yesterday was 0.0" I believe.

.


----------



## cleancutmpls

How many will be out plowing tonight? 
Think with the drifts we will probly do most of our route, dont expect many of the will calls to call though.


----------



## F350plowing

cleancutmpls;974642 said:


> How many will be out plowing tonight?
> Think with the drifts we will probly do most of our route, dont expect many of the will calls to call though.


we are meeting at the shop at 9 not sure how much of the route we will be doing but at least its something


----------



## veggin psd

I just finished up on a "keep open" run. For less than 2 inches, its sure accumulating! 

Lots of salt yesterday morning and boy am I glad I did. At least I will be pushing on bare, surfaces tonight. I cant imagine those who didn't salt or cant salt. They are gonna have fun with this snowfall!


----------



## unit28

Isanti, there was about 2" on driveways { under the trees } 
Elk River was 1/2"

Did anyone go to Blaine? My will calls didn't budge over there.


----------



## F350plowing

we ended up doing the full route but the gas stations where salted a lot so there was not much to push there at all


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;975377 said:


> Isanti, there was about 2" on driveways { under the trees }
> Elk River was 1/2"
> 
> Did anyone go to Blaine? My will calls didn't budge over there.


We plowed our 6 in Blaine, but they're all commercials with a 1" trigger.

My Famous Daves in **** Rapids was 70% clear, but the manager wanted the drifts cleaned up.

We did a full route, except for my 4 neighbors where we only had 1", the rest of the residentials I did regardless.


----------



## unit28

Thanks for the reply.
Hey isn't that My Famous Dave's?
My Grandkids think so. I think they go there to dance around more than anything.
Good Food anyways.

Good Luck out there Y'all.


----------



## Lawn&Snow

im hopping the weather is right! there talking 1-3 for Monday night


----------



## Camden

We got a trace amount of snow the other day along with high winds. I took care of all my high maintenance accounts that same day but I left everything else untouched.

Sure enough Verizon called me this morning to ask if I could clear one of their sites due to heavy drifting. A couple hours later I got another call asking for the same thing. I decided to go out tonight and clean up all of their locations and I was amazed at how deep the snow was  Two of the sites will need to be dug out with a skid steer because there isn't anywhere to push the piles. Fun stuff.


----------



## TKLAWN

It's snowing in the west metro, let's hope we get around 2".


----------



## Green Grass

Let it snow let it snow!!!


----------



## mnglocker

Still going, WU calls for it to continue through tomorrow. :redbouncepurplebou:bluebouncpayup


----------



## justinsp

Started around 1030 by me, as of 230 pm about 1/2" on the ground here in Plymouth.

Keep it coming. Talked to my dad down by Luverne/Pipestone area(sw Corner of state) and they already have 3+" as of 2 pm.

Send it this way.


----------



## deicepro

Almost an inch here:redbouncepayup:bluebounc


----------



## djagusch

deicepro;983076 said:


> Almost an inch here:redbouncepayup:bluebounc


Your west of the cities right?

Anyone in St Paul know how much is down?


----------



## deicepro

djagusch;983125 said:


> Your west of the cities right?


Yep, Monticello I94 area


----------



## Deershack

perhaps a half inch in E.St.Paul.


----------



## djagusch

Deershack;983139 said:


> perhaps a half inch in E.St.Paul.


Thanks,

I got a account around Johnson Parkway and 94. Guessing by early morning it will be past a inch?


----------



## Deershack

comming down very lightly now 
no wind 
been on and off since about noon


----------



## unit28

Have shovel, will travel.


----------



## justinsp

According to radar, Im estimating bulk of it will be thru cities by midnight, little heavier out towards Willmar right now, seems to be moving at a decent pace.

My truck is fueled, packed, and ready to roll. Just need to fill up the thermos of coffee now. Planning out heading out around 2300.


----------



## OC&D

This thing might be a bust. I'm hoping I can wake up at 3 AM and find 2" down though.....I'll keep doing my snow dance.


----------



## Greenery

Right about 2 inches down so far just west of Plymouth. Looking at the radar I would guess 3-4 by the morning


----------



## Deershack

8:00 PM Mon. 1.5" on the East side by Maryland and White Bear Ave


----------



## TKLAWN

Looks like we got about 3" of fluff and we are in the heavier band right now. Gonna head out around 10 or so. Weathers guys nailed it again!! payup


----------



## OC&D

I'd guess there is about 1.5" down in Midway St. Paul right now and it's still coming down. Radar seems to show it'll be a while before it's all done. I'm guessing we'll probably pass the 2" mark which means I'll hit the entire route!


----------



## Greenery

Haha I just watched the fox 9 guy say 1-2" for the metro then he continued on about not being enough to get the plows out. He repeated the no plowing thing a couple times I wonder if that was just a message to his plow guy to not come. The best part is where I'm at there's easily 2" down and it looks like at least a couple more hours left.


----------



## 87chevy

At 6 0'clock when i plowed we had about 1-1 1/2 inches. Probably more by now, the old Chev loves this snow XD


----------



## unit28

2" in Isanti.
It was a long dance but it worked. got nice fluff and no rain this time......


----------



## mnglocker

I just finished up and it seems to have let up for the most part over here. I'm running from Delano east through Minnetonka on my accounts and I had about 4-5" by 12am.


----------



## albhb3

Im done too gotta love the fluff


----------



## ryde307

Just put in 12 hrs now off to a meeting then bed time then out to haul it tonight. About time we got some snow.


----------



## AiRhed

Just got in, plowed 1 to 1.5" in Central MN. Dwindles to 1" or less as you head north on HWY10 towards Brainerd.


----------



## justinsp

Just got back also, measured sidewalk here in plymouth and it is right at 3" light flurries yet. What a difference it makes when the snow is fluffy like this. Half the fuel and about 25% time savings. I did notice as I got towards the south end of my route( Edina/St. Louis Park) there was definitely more snow. I would say close to 4-5" and the north end( brooklyn Park) had a strong 2". 

Happy plowing and good night!!ussmileyflag


----------



## djagusch

Well I just got back been out since midnight. Just some touch ups tonight.


----------



## qualitycut

There talking snow all weekend. Lets hope so.payup


----------



## qualitycut

There talking snow all weekend. Lets hope so.payup


----------



## deicepro

qualitycut;985879 said:


> There talking snow all weekend. Lets hope so.payup


You are repeating yourself....Are you Excited?


----------



## F350plowing

qualitycut;985879 said:


> There talking snow all weekend. Lets hope so.payup


tomorrow into Friday and Sunday into Monday to different plow able storms as of now payuppayup


----------



## ACCONSTRUCTION

Lets hope it starts dumping. My plow is off so it should snow like hell tonite.


----------



## Green Grass

TK saw you boys at the town houses off 10 in Waconia the other morning


----------



## AiRhed

Plow's in the garage. I'm going to replace my bulbs that shattered after a full trip incident when I almost ran over the plow on some crazy windblown dirt roads. I'm also going to be greasing the plow and removing ALL pivot points to add grease. So you all better be ready.


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;987597 said:


> TK saw you boys at the town houses off 10 in Waconia the other morning


Yeah thats a nice little complex for us. You glad to be back in town?


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;987704 said:


> Yeah thats a nice little complex for us. You glad to be back in town?


It is nice to be back glade it is snowing!!


----------



## ACCONSTRUCTION

Anyone know what it looks like in **** rapids?


----------



## mnglocker

Last I checked the radar it said the wind was coming out of the east and there looks to be some good precipitation up that way/on the way yet. I'm going out starting at 3am.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drove from Stacy to Forest Lake to Lino Lakes to Chisago, 1/3 - 1/2" on the ground, exact measurements, not approximations.


----------



## qualitycut

looks like we wont be having any adult beverages for the super bowl tomorrow. Channel 5 is saying 6-12 inches by Tuesday with 1-4 by Monday am


----------



## F350plowing

qualitycut;989708 said:


> looks like we wont be having any adult beverages for the super bowl tomorrow. Channel 5 is saying 6-12 inches by Tuesday with 1-4 by Monday am


weather.com says around 10+ its nice the way these storms are coming in a few days apart i sure hope that keeps up


----------



## AiRhed

> looks like we wont be having any adult beverages for the super bowl tomorrow. Channel 5 is saying 6-12 inches by Tuesday with 1-4 by Monday am


If we get 8" of that 12" we'll be very happy in Central MN and bringin in the green for a few weeks. Towers are at 4" triggers. At only 8" we'd hit all of em twice. Not gonna risk waiting for the snow to hit 8-12" because of the drifting that go's on. After the storms over the wind brings in another 4-6" a week and we'll hit them again. After that, we'll probably get another push on 80% of the towers from additional windblown. Poor Cell phone companies right? Lucky for them there's cell customers out there getting 20,000 dollar monthly bills!


----------



## deicepro

f350plowing;989750 said:


> weather.com says around 10+ its nice the way these storms are coming in a few days apart i sure hope that keeps up


x2........


----------



## veggin psd

All I can say is

Bring it! Then bring some more!payup


----------



## ACCONSTRUCTION

I hope we get every bit of it. Let it snow!!!!!


----------



## exmark1

I have heard anywhere from 2.5 inches up to a foot for Central MN depending on what website or radio station your checking with. 

I went to numerous websites
Weather.com
Weather.gov
Accuweather.com
Wund.com (weather underground)


----------



## TKLAWN

The lots are gonna be full if we get all this snow. Looks like no fun for me this weekend. just gonna rest up.


----------



## wizardsr

TKLAWN;989936 said:


> The lots are gonna be full if we get all this snow. Looks like no fun for me this weekend. just gonna rest up.


x2 Already pushed back a bunch of them once, and a couple are going to need to be hauled if we get too much more before we get some melting...


----------



## AiRhed

> before we get some melting.


 Had enough of that dont you think?


----------



## deicepro

AiRhed;990154 said:


> Had enough of that dont you think?


He11 no, melting equals salt equals ca$h


----------



## albhb3

anyone know how much the metro has got this year so far and not the airport we all know how they are.I think I have whiplash from that last little bit comming to a dead stop in a skid after going all out is like. I swear to god my head hit the front window. Yes the seatbelt works


----------



## VPRacing

SNOW!!!!!!!!!!!! I think my favorite color is white... Especially when it transforms into green! payup


----------



## CityGuy

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE TWIN CITIES/CHANHASSEN MN
952 PM CST SUN FEB 7 2010

...LONG LASTING ACCUMULATING SNOWFALL EXPECTED TONIGHT THROUGH
TUESDAY MORNING...

.SNOWFALL AMOUNTS IN THE ONE TO TWO INCH RANGE HAVE ACCUMULATED
THUS FAR ACROSS MUCH OF SOUTH CENTRAL INTO WEST CENTRAL MINNESOTA.
SNOW WILL CONTINUE THROUGH THE OVERNIGHT HOURS AND INTO TUESDAY.
DURING THE OVERNIGHT HOURS FROM 2 TO 4 INCHES OF SNOW IS EXPECTED
ACROSS MUCH OF WEST CENTRAL MINNESOTA WITH AN INCH OR TWO ACROSS
MOST OF REMAINDER OF THE AREA.

THIS LONG DURATION SNOW EVENT WILL GRADUALLY ALLOW SNOWFALL TO
ACCUMULATE. BY MID DAY TUESDAY AREAS ALONG THE MINNESOTA RIVER
THEN NORTH TOWARD ALEXANDRIA...WILLMAR...THE SOUTHWEST TWIN
CITIES METRO AREA...MANKATO AND NEW ULM MAY SEE SNOW TOTALS IN THE
8 TO 10 INCH RANGE DURING THIS PROLONGED EVENT. THESE HIGHER
AMOUNTS WILL BE EMBEDDED IN A WIDESPREAD AREA OF 5 INCH PLUS
SNOWFALL ACROSS MOST OF SOUTHERN AND CENTRAL MINNESOTA AND INTO
WESTERN WISCONSIN.

NORTH WINDS OF 15 TO 25 MPH WILL DEVELOP ACROSS PARTS OF FAR WEST
CENTRAL MINNESOTA LATE TONIGHT AND MONDAY...AND THEN SPREAD
SOUTHEAST ACROSS THE MINNESOTA RIVER VALLEY ON TUESDAY. THE WINDS
WILL LIKELY LEAD TO AREAS OF BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW...WHICH
WOULD CAUSE TRAVEL CONDITIONS TO FURTHER DETERIORATE.

A WINTER STORM WARNING IS NOW IN EFFECT FOR A LARGE PORTION OF
CENTRAL AND SOUTH CENTRAL MINNESOTA FOR TONIGHT INTO TUESDAY.
THIS INCLUDES ALEXANDRIA...LITCHFIELD...LITTLE FALLS...WILLMAR...
MORRIS...THE WESTERN TWIN CITIES...AND SOUTHWARD TO MANKATO...
ALBERT LEA AND FAIRMONT. THIS INCLUDES THE INTERSTATE 94 CORRIDOR
AND PARTS OF THE INTERSTATE 90 CORRIDOR.

A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IN EFFECT FOR PARTS OF WEST CENTRAL AND
EAST CENTRAL MINNESOTA...INTO PARTS OF WEST CENTRAL WISCONSIN.
THIS INCLUDES CANBY...MADISON...ONAMIA...CAMBRIDGE...FOREST
LAKE...BALSAM LAKE...NEW RICHMOND...AND DURAND.

STAY TUNED FOR LATER FORECASTS AND UPDATES FROM THE NATIONAL
WEATHER SERVICE.

I hope we get what they say. When they talk I get my hopes up only to be let down. When they talk an inch I prepare for more. They can't predict what its doing outside right if they look out the window.


----------



## deicepro

Hamelfire;991421 said:


> I hope we get what they say. When they talk I get my hopes up only to be let down. When they talk an inch I prepare for more. They can't predict what its doing outside right if they look out the window.


Just about to head out, but only 1.5" here, not the 2-4


----------



## veggin psd

I am only posting this so I can be proved wrong........

The 3-5-8-10" we were forecasted here is less than an inch thus far. This probably wont even be an event 1 mile east of the St Croix River!

NWS


----------



## AiRhed

Doing well in Central MN. Definitely met the2-4" and some decent drifting.


----------



## albhb3

dumpin like a mofo in the south metro have about a 3 foot drift in the back yard weve had at least 6 in


----------



## veggin psd

AiRhed;992368 said:


> Doing well in Central MN. Definitely met the2-4" and some decent drifting.





albhb3;992426 said:


> dumpin like a mofo in the south metro have about a 3 foot drift in the back yard weve had at least 6 in


Three beers (60 miles) NE of you guys- (almost) NADA! Half inch on the ground and the lots I salted last night are almost DRY!


----------



## 87chevy

This is bad, I plowed the neighbor last night. And she had a 3 foot drift at the end of her driveway this afternoon. Got stuck 3 times goin through that one. Once more when i hit one that threw me off the driveway. 4 times just getting up there. The on the way back 3 more times. And I was only there half an hour before I went down the drive. Drift was and the top or the wheel opening and the trucks lifted with 31s!! Finally called my friend and he came and pulled me out and blew it out with an 8100. If only the grader that's parked at my neighbors would've started.....


----------



## mnglocker

I just got back in from plowing starting on February 8th at 3am, ending now at 11:30pm. 

I'm going back out to start all over again at 3:30am.


----------



## chuckraduenz

i whent out before and did 2 of my 17 places. as they have people there. another one is gone tell thursday, and the rest are reailty homes. so no real rush for them. but ill get most of it done on tuesday and the rest wed. im hopeing for more phone calls. as this it easy stuff to plow. unlike the christmas storm we had that was like plowing a river with the water that was in it.


----------



## albhb3

thank god one more night and then a brake


----------



## farmerkev

albhb3;993488 said:


> thank god one more night and then a brake


You can say that again..!


----------



## CityGuy

still feel like i'm moving and still have to load and haul toight.


----------



## millsaps118

For some reason this was a long drawn out little clipper for me. My sense of time in relation to "_what day is it_" finally caught up to me this morning. I got in at 5am today and back up at 7am after going 20+hrs on 4hrs of sleep + the 2hrs from this morning.

Before I got in the truck to leave I dragged the garbage can out to the street, my wife opens the front door and hollers down to me, "What are you doing?" I say putting out the garbage. She yells back and says, *"IT'S TUESDAY!!"......... *well it took me a few seconds to process what she just said and realized our pick up day is *THURSDAY*! I was confused there for a few seconds cuz I really thought today was Thursday. Then an after-thought hit me........"Holy Sh!t this is gonna be a long week!" :crying:


----------



## VPRacing

I'd have to agree... ^^^

I dont think we got more than 8" of snow but it felt as it it would never end. For some reason it seemed like the day was just so damn long. Plowed from 3am til 9:30pm and fell like I've been plowing for 3 days.

At least we got some snow! A little clean up in the morning and we can finally rest! I feel lethargic!


----------



## Madsider

*"ditto"*

Forgot what day it was, missed a continuing ed class yesterday, gotta love it!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

When will it be March 1 so I can send out the contract invoices again to get caught up on wages for this month?


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;994608 said:


> When will it be March 1 so I can send out the contract invoices again to get caught up on wages for this month?


Along with those invoices you should attach a note saying that you're switching to per push pricing so that this won't happen again.


----------



## unit28

I finished yesterday, came in sick as a dog. My temp was 97.3 and I couldn't move or eat.
Today my temp was 100.4 Body aches and can't get warm. pass the gatorade.

On top of that someone pushed a pile into one of my driveways.

hope everyone else is doing good.


----------



## OC&D

Madsider;994602 said:


> Forgot what day it was, missed a continuing ed class yesterday, gotta love it!


I was supposed to go to one in Spooner, WI on Tuesday.....that wasn't happening!

Anyone know of a place where I can haul and dump snow in the St. Paul area?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like I can get by without paying wages out for a week...


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;996036 said:


> Looks like I can get by without paying wages out for a week...


We can only hope.


----------



## qualitycut

Looks like a few inches by monday night.


----------



## deicepro

qualitycut;1000298 said:


> Looks like a few inches by monday night.


:redbounceMore snow PLEASE!!!!:redbouncepayup
I dont see the smiley that is praying?:laughing:
Sounds like everything is getting waxed tomorrow


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1000298 said:


> Looks like a few inches by monday night.


Not sure about it. Last night 1 channel says snow showers another says 1-2 possible. And now this morning they are talking 2-4" . I give up. I knew it would snow, I washed truck yesterday and waxed this morning in the shop. Figures.


----------



## veggin psd

I am gonna fuel up, wash windows in the truck, load salt and go to bed. Almost to the trigger here!payup

Maybe this is the payback for last weeks storm that didnt happed......:realmad:


----------



## ABES

just started here in the west metro truck is washed so it will be a sure thing


----------



## qualitycut

I was planning on getting my new truck tomorrow and putting the plow on but looks like im going to have to hang on for a few days, But some more money for the down payment I guess.


----------



## Green Grass

TK went to subway in the strip mall in Waconia this morning and fell on my a$$ when I got out of my truck so I will be calling your insurance company.


----------



## TKLAWN

Are you sure you weren't coming from the liquor store?


----------



## Green Grass

That was later. I didn't fall that time


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1000382 said:


> I was planning on getting my new truck tomorrow and putting the plow on but looks like im going to have to hang on for a few days, But some more money for the down payment I guess.


When do we get to see the new truck??


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1005698 said:


> When do we get to see the new truck??


I will get some pics up later. Getting my running boards on.


----------



## albhb3

I NEED SNOW!:crying:


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1009667 said:


> I NEED SNOW!:crying:


Ya its not looking good for the next week here hopefully march is better than last year. I had 0 pushes.


----------



## albhb3

yea i keep thinking back to last year to abnormaly quiet


----------



## hummer81

The year before that was a fun march... How many pushes did all u guys get in this year. I know it depends alot with were your at, the south metro geting at least 3 or 4 more than the north. I Think it will be the best march on recorded since i just bought a new snowmobile:laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

hummer81;1009768 said:


> The year before that was an fun march... How many pushes did all u guys get in this year. I know i verys alot with the south metro geting atleast 3 or 4 more than the north. I Think it will be the best march on recorded since i just bought a new snowmobile:laughing:


Ha i hope so.


----------



## qualitycut

Well ch 5 says around 1/2 inch. Hopefully this is one of the times were the underestimate the amount of snow even though I do not remember the last time that has happened.


----------



## OC&D

hummer81;1009768 said:


> The year before that was a fun march... How many pushes did all u guys get in this year. I know it depends alot with were your at, the south metro geting at least 3 or 4 more than the north. I Think it will be the best march on recorded since i just bought a new snowmobile:laughing:


I think I've had 12 total so far this season.


----------



## qualitycut

So how many more pushes we going to get this year?


----------



## OC&D

Realistically, I think we'll be lucky to have 3 more.

I'm hoping for many more though!


----------



## qualitycut

Ya i hope for more but the temp outlook is pretty warm. What happened to the snowy marches?


----------



## albhb3

dont you know its all because of global warming:laughing:


----------



## millsaps118

We usually get a good one around March madness tournament time. I remember a couple seasons back we had a good one that stretched into April fools day. We all need to do the snow dance!:bluebounc


----------



## hummer81

If our march snow falls this year were anything like the x-mas storm i hope they stay south. The equipment could use a couple easy pushes to finish the season. I think someone her in the TC's has to plan a week vacation soon so the rest of us can get somemore work in. This winter I planned three weekend trips and two produced plowable snow:realmad:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm ready for spring. I've got another 30 full cords of wood to cut and split yet for next seasons' sales and I don't have time to go bid lawn accounts if it snows much more.


----------



## F350plowing

the forecast is not looking good its showing some really warm temps


----------



## albhb3

looks like its time to pack it in 40s by mid week:realmad:


----------



## millsaps118

Hold on......we're just coming into March, we still have a little time. If we get it, it's going to be wet and heavy, but at least we'll get one last push in!

On second thought.......albhb3, start packing it all in, get your truck detailed for summer, and pull all the summer equipment out, then we'll for sure get some snow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

We still have tournament time. Usually get one around then.


----------



## ACCONSTRUCTION

I just washed & detailed the hell out of the plow. Not to mention my truck, waxed, shampoed the carpet, did all the windows, polished all the chrome. Sure **** it's going to snow now. Everyone clean your trucks!!


----------



## qualitycut

Early next weeks looking interesting.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Alright guys I just got home from my buddys house in Forest Lake. The Fn city is hauling snow on North Shore Drive. 6 dump trucks, 2 pickups, 1 loader, and 1 tractor with a snowblower to load the trucks. WTF they were pulling snow OUT of the ditch. Tax dollars at work


----------



## albhb3

^ I just looked at the extended weather lets see snow showers sat 38 for the high 29 for the low rain monday then a couple chances of snow showers tues wed?? I guess it all depends how much melt occurs this week hell my front yard is allmost all brown


----------



## djagusch

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1017227 said:


> Alright guys I just got home from my buddys house in Forest Lake. The Fn city is hauling snow on North Shore Drive. 6 dump trucks, 2 pickups, 1 loader, and 1 tractor with a snowblower to load the trucks. WTF they were pulling snow OUT of the ditch. Tax dollars at work


They must have some sort of drainage problem in the spring in the area. St Croix Falls does the same thing at a bottom of a hillside so the water can flow to the culverts instead of over the road.


----------



## DCS MN

Trucks are clean, plows are put away, tools and extra parts are out of the truck and on the shelves, now all I have to do is go get the equipment that I leave on site. Just put new tires on the dump truck. 

I don't know what else I can do. I guess I could get rid of the salt pile......


----------



## ABES

ACCONSTRUCTION;1017084 said:


> I just washed & detailed the hell out of the plow. Not to mention my truck, waxed, shampoed the carpet, did all the windows, polished all the chrome. Sure **** it's going to snow now. Everyone clean your trucks!!


I did the same thing over the weekend since it was so nice. I am sure we will get one more nice storm for the year. although I have to admit 40 degrees and sunny feels damn nice.


----------



## albhb3

Is it alright to be in shorts now? because I am


----------



## qualitycut

Saturday and Sunday there talking a chance and could be plowable if it changes over quick enough.


----------



## F350plowing

I hate to say it but i think plowing is done for the season probably some salting left still


----------



## albhb3

Man it feels good out all the windows are open on the house


----------



## djagusch

F350plowing;1021829 said:


> I hate to say it but i think plowing is done for the season probably some salting left still


I would say by this coming Friday we will know for sure. This week is all 40's with high low temps so the snow pack should be gone. If next weeks forecast stays like this weeks forecast we'll be done, ground will basically melt anything that would come down. I'm hoping for this as I'm looking forward to mowing.


----------



## deicepro

djagusch;1022109 said:


> I would say by this coming Friday we will know for sure. This week is all 40's with high low temps so the snow pack should be gone. If next weeks forecast stays like this weeks forecast we'll be done, ground will basically melt anything that would come down. I'm hoping for this as I'm looking forward to mowing.


SHAME on you guys!! :realmad: What the he11 is wrong with you

:laughing:


----------



## albhb3

^ quote of the month on this thread:laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

Ya we still wont be able to mow for another month so why not get some more snow. It will still melt in time. I would be happy if it snowed till the end of march.


----------



## ACCONSTRUCTION

I need at least 1 more push this year!!!!!!


----------



## deicepro

Not worried here, march never lets us down


----------



## F350plowing

ACCONSTRUCTION;1022373 said:


> I need at least 1 more push this year!!!!!!


i need 1 just to make me happy about the season ending



deicepro;1022386 said:


> Not worried here, march never lets us down


i sure hope you are right


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;1022172 said:


> Ya we still wont be able to mow for another month so why not get some more snow. It will still melt in time. I would be happy if it snowed till the end of march.


Your not on fixed monthly contracts. More snow means less net profit.

Plenty of things to do until the grass grows like topdressing mulch, pre emergent, equipment maintenance, sleeping, tv watching, bidding, sneak in a vacation, etc.


----------



## powerstroke08

I have faith that we can get another push in this year!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Get the squeege on... you can keep your parking lots clean from the rain.

At least the customers should have some spring fever. SHOULD be able to get some quicker decisions on the lawn mowing bids. Going out door to door tomorrow to steal all of djagusch's work.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

deicepro;1022386 said:


> Not worried here, march never lets us down


It did last year:crying:


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1022865 said:


> Get the squeege on... you can keep your parking lots clean from the rain.
> 
> At least the customers should have some spring fever. SHOULD be able to get some quicker decisions on the lawn mowing bids. Going out door to door tomorrow to steal all of djagusch's work.


I'm feeling the love now. I wouldn't worry about my stuff, worry about the other hacks around trying to get your high paying accounts. Since you have all that fancy equipment and trucks you must be making a killing.

By the way this is all joking for the outside observers not knowing us.


----------



## Madsider

*Tell all brother...tell all!*

By the way this is all joking for the outside observers not knowing us.[/QUOTE]

Anybody else wondering what is so funny?

No snow in March...again? quick, sombody say it aint so!


----------



## F350plowing

Wash the trucks and plows do the snow dance w/e it is you do accuweather shows a 3 day snow storm!!! Lets hope they are right


----------



## albhb3

buh-bye snow


----------



## qualitycut

F350plowing;1025708 said:


> Wash the trucks and plows do the snow dance w/e it is you do accuweather shows a 3 day snow storm!!! Lets hope they are right


For when? I didnt see it?


----------



## albhb3

I think he was joking I checked as soon as he posted that up just saw the weather could hit 60 next week!


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1025918 said:


> I think he was joking I checked as soon as he posted that up just saw the weather could hit 60 next week!


Ha ya me too, it going to get warm but the l;ast week is gonna be in the 20s for lows again.


----------



## F350plowing

qualitycut;1025917 said:


> For when? I didnt see it?





albhb3;1025918 said:


> I think he was joking I checked as soon as he posted that up just saw the weather could hit 60 next week!





qualitycut;1025950 said:


> Ha ya me too, it going to get warm but the l;ast week is gonna be in the 20s for lows again.


It actually did say that for hear in Maple Grove but now it shows only 1 day and now its way to far off so im sure it wont happen


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's all done boys.

With the warm temps (mid-30's overnight even) the ground is getting too warm.

It would have to be a 3 day storm to get the blacktop warm enough to hold snow.

BUT, with that said, I just remembered I was called by a customer today that they're having a promotion at the store. I was supposed to go move a snow pile out of the parking lot.

I GOTTA GET GOING!!! AAARRRGGHHH!!!


----------



## albhb3

well that would make you either the last man out or the first one inpayup


----------



## qualitycut

Snow early next week? I dont know if it will stick supposed to be in the 20s


----------



## F350plowing

qualitycut;1027622 said:


> Snow early next week? I dont know if it will stick supposed to be in the 20s


I looked it shows it a few times next week but i don't think it will stick enough to plow maybe salt but with it in the low 60's today im saying its over


----------



## albhb3

doesnt it feel great out...I guess its time for spring cleanups!payup


----------



## F350plowing

albhb3;1027718 said:


> doesnt it feel great out...I guess its time for spring cleanups!payup


in about 2 weeks it is


----------



## albhb3

Damn just got back in from the west side of the house the grass is growing believe it or not


----------



## exmark1

Someone was telling me that the Farmers Almanac says that we are supposed to get another 30" before the snow season is over for the year... I find that hard to believe!

I am getting mowers ready to roll for the summer, hopefully by the 1st of April


----------



## F350plowing

exmark1;1027872 said:


> Someone was telling me that the Farmers Almanac says that we are supposed to get another 30" before the snow season is over for the year... I find that hard to believe!
> 
> I am getting mowers ready to roll for the summer, hopefully by the 1st of April


I do not believe it at all what website that says that?


----------



## farmerkev

Sure did feel good to be out ice fishin and comfortable in a t shirt today!


----------



## albhb3

farmerkev;1027917 said:


> Sure did feel good to be out ice fishin and comfortable in a t shirt today!


so your the one getting the darwin award:laughing: hows the ice doing the edges have to be getting soft I imagine


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

In 2002, it was 90 on Easter. It was 6 weeks after my first son was born and we'd gone to Green Bay to visit relatives.

The following week we drove to Texas. It was 90, no grass to cut yet, too early to do cleanups, and my wife's sister and army husband were state side for the first time in 5-6 years.

When we got down there, I was so anxious to get home because I wanted to be sure to get started on cleanups and get the pre-emergent down.

Well, needless to say, there was an 8" snowstorm while we were down there. All over the weather channel, NWS, I was going nuts. I was trying to figure a way to fly home, plow, then fly back down to my family so I could drive home with them.

It had been so warm though, and fell during the day, that nothing stuck to the blacktop.

Talk about freaking a guy out though.

It can still happen. This weather is just lulling everyone to sleep....


----------



## exmark1

F350plowing;1027873 said:


> I do not believe it at all what website that says that?


It was on the local newspaper website relating to an article about the city buying a new plow truck. 
www.echopress.com

It was in the heading of the article! I had to look for myself when I was told that...


----------



## Deershack

Going to be washing out the salt truck this week and greasing the spreader. Time to put it away for the season. It's too early to be hauling landscaping supplies with the frost still in the ground.

Anyone doing any flood control work? I asked the question in a new post (Minnesota Floods) but it dosn't appear in the "New Posts" listings. Wondering how to get on any list of vendors/contractors that the Corps or other entities may have. Any one who has done this work in the past have any stories about how you were treated or difficulties with compliance with any regulations or rules? Anyone have any contacts they will share?


----------



## albhb3

I see the salt shack off of black dog is closed to traffic water is out of the banks there


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Last year, 2 of my guys ran up to Fargo to help out with flood control.

One of the guys used to pastor in Detroit Lakes, so he had some contacts and a place to stay with some friends.


----------



## albhb3

anyone seen anything on temps for this summer last year was perfect but I think were gonna be in for a hot one again


----------



## albhb3

well guys I guess it wasnt quite time cant believe were getting some tonight


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

albhb3;1040800 said:


> well guys I guess it wasnt quite time cant believe were getting some tonight


They're calling for isolated spots of 5" not too far from me.

I'm wondering how many calls I'm going to get in the morning.


----------



## Deershack

LwnmwrMan22;1040864 said:


> They're calling for isolated spots of 5" not too far from me.
> 
> I'm wondering how many calls I'm going to get in the morning.


Last report I saw said nothing for the TC. Where are you?


----------



## Camden

Deershack;1040866 said:


> Last report I saw said nothing for the TC. Where are you?


He's in Forest Lake.

It's been snowing here in central MN for the last 4 hours but nothing seems to be sticking.


----------



## Deershack

I'm on the E side of St.Paul, so far nothing here. Hopefully it will be over by July 10th for the meet up. I have the salt truck all cleaned out and greased up for the summer. Don't want to load it up again.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

10 miles north of me they're saying 2-4", the 5" spot is about 25 miles north and east.

I'd be okay if this was daylight and getting the radiant heat from the sun, but overnight is always the worst.

Even the 2-4" won't be bad, but if you start pushing that 5-6" and it's fast and doesn't have a chance to melt, that could be around in the morning.

I suppose I should drive around and take pictures of all the irrigation systems running tonight, melting the snow.


----------



## wizardsr

I think you guys are goofy. :waving: With a low of 33 degrees and the ground as warm as it is, it's not going to stick, make ice, etc. A coating on the grass, maybe, but otherwise just wet pavement.


----------



## Deershack

I just got through planting a bunch of flowers in the yard and the water garden yesterday. Tonight I had to cover them all. No snow here but don't want to waste all the time and money taking any chances. Want the yard to look good when those of you who want to, stop over on July 10th. Any questions, give me a call.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The roof of the house was white when I got up this morning, but I'm heading out to cut some more grass.

It looks like it'll be pretty we here for a couple of hours, but jobs are backing up too much, and with more rain in the forecast Monday through Tuesday, I have to at least get yesterday's rainout completed, plus we mow 4 schools on the weekend.


----------



## Deershack

Only 2 months till the meetup at my house. Check out "Minnesota Meet Up This Summer" for details and info.


----------



## Deershack

My posting of last night seems to have disappeared from the New Posts listing so I am posting this to bring the list current.


----------



## Deershack

Still can't get my reminder post about a meetup this summer to stay in the new posts for more the about 14 hrs. Sorry to keep posting but it appears the only way to get the word out.


----------



## Deershack

Still planning on hosting a meet up on July 10th. PM me for details if your coming or even thinking about it. I'm covering the meat and the coolers for your drinks. Bring the family including kids. Thanks.

Lee


----------



## shooterm

I've been out of the plowing routine two years now. Got a DUI two years ago mid dec and last year we got bought out by another company after layoff. I'm trying to figure out in my head a average snowfall event # but all I seem to get is a generic 15 to 20. Does anyone have any online gleaned info for daily snow events. 

Dont worry I'm not lowballing anyone all I have is two apartments from the old owner I take care off and plowing for another company this year. This is more for planning for next few years. Thanks and by the way in SE MN if that makes a difference.


----------



## wizardsr

PDMcgowan;1074054 said:


> I've been out of the plowing routine two years now. Got a DUI two years ago mid dec and last year we got bought out by another company after layoff. I'm trying to figure out in my head a average snowfall event # but all I seem to get is a generic 15 to 20. Does anyone have any online gleaned info for daily snow events.
> 
> Dont worry I'm not lowballing anyone all I have is two apartments from the old owner I take care off and plowing for another company this year. This is more for planning for next few years. Thanks and by the way in SE MN if that makes a difference.


We seem to average 12ish plow-able events here in the cities. Include the little salt only dusting events and a freezing rain for good measure, and 18-20 would be about right.


----------



## shooterm

Thanks wizard.


----------



## deicepro

West of the TC we average 19 one inch plows


----------



## Deershack

4 days until the meet up at my house in St.Paul. Let me know if your interested.


----------



## shooterm

The owner gave a us a weather forecast for the next few days on the radio. One to two inches on wednesday night. Two to four inches thurday. Friday morning possible one inch. Holy crap thats a snow forecast if I ever heard one .


----------



## wizardsr

PDMcgowan;1076322 said:


> The owner gave a us a weather forecast for the next few days on the radio. One to two inches on wednesday night. Two to four inches thurday. Friday morning possible one inch. Holy crap thats a snow forecast if I ever heard one .


Except that's for rain. Can you imagine if all this rain was snow? Places down south got 10+ inches in 24 hours. Average snow, they would have been buried by over 8 feet of snow!


----------



## albhb3

anybody ready for that possible first frost this weekend in the metro.


----------



## wizardsr

albhb3;1079897 said:


> anybody ready for that possible first frost this weekend in the metro.


Yep! Ready for all the mosquito's to die!


----------



## albhb3

I hear that seems like they keep bringing the temp down a degree or two a day down to 33 now. Gonna be a cold night up north


----------



## PrimoSR

wizardsr;1079997 said:


> Yep! Ready for all the mosquito's to die!


I got bit by one yesterday 

I am also ready for all the asian beetles and box elder bugs on the south side of my house to go away!

We need a good hard frost


----------



## albhb3

it got pretty frosty last friday but I did notice a few BEB left


----------



## albhb3

snow tommarrow I see a blizzard warning up in the red river valley as well


----------



## 4x4Farmer

albhb3;1097533 said:


> snow tommarrow I see a blizzard warning up in the red river valley as well


This is not good! Have not got the rental loaders yet, all the last years employees have decided there not returning, So I have 3 guys out of 9??? Come on craigslist, I need some employees fast!!! Hope there wrong on this one!


----------



## Camden

If you need some help give me a call and I can have 2 trucks and a skid there in a few hours.

TWO 1 EIGHT 330 SEVEN 467


----------



## Advantage

3-6" of snow forecast for us here! Not a good thing, not yet.


----------



## albhb3

I just wish this storm would of held off for another 3 weeks I hate watching money run down the driveway


----------



## qualitycut

I can have a truck up there in a few hours also if you get in a bind 2010 with 9-2 v
six five 1 - 4 seven 0 one eight five six


----------



## AiRhed

> If you need some help give me a call and I can have 2 trucks and a skid there in a few hours.
> 
> TWO 1 EIGHT 330 SEVEN 467


Speak for yourself! Just Kidding....


----------



## djagusch

Ok boys ground temps are still pretty warm. Don't think anything will stick.


----------



## Deershack

With these winds, any snow that falls here will end up in NY before it hits the ground


----------



## AiRhed

Tell NY I'm sorry about the yellow snow....


----------



## wizardsr

AiRhed;1097958 said:


> Tell NY I'm sorry about the yellow snow....


Plan on "pissin' in the wind" tonight do ya?


----------



## Deershack

Hey!! I'm downwind of you guys.


----------



## Advantage

Already covering the grass away from the big lake. I'll be checking accts in a few hrs


----------



## Green Grass

wizardsr;1098022 said:


> Plan on "pissin' in the wind" tonight do ya?


i peed and i think i hit WI


----------



## Advantage

Just pushed 4" of "concrete" on a few lots.


----------



## 4x4Farmer

Nothing here in fargo yet, still raining thank the lord!


----------



## AiRhed

They're plowing in Brainered. Hit the Cubfoods, the Hospital, and a Holiday Station. Forecast for my location for tonight:

Colder...windy. Snow in the morning...then snow likely in the afternoon. *Snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches. Highs 35 to 40*. West winds 25 to 35 mph with gusts to around 55 mph.


----------



## Camden

IMAGE just called me and he's pushing 6" in Fergus Falls right now. Some people have all the luck :realmad: :waving:


----------



## qualitycut

Dont contracts usually start the 1st of November? So how do people go about plowing if another company is contracted for lawn through then.


----------



## AiRhed

Seems to me, I'f youre contracted for snow, and he is contracted for lawn....there isn't an issue? Unless he plans to mow the snow?


----------



## qualitycut

I understand that but if your contract starts November 1st is my question. i have never had to plow before the 1st so just curious.


----------



## AiRhed

Ok, I hear ya. If they are returning accounts I would service them without question or hesitation. If they are new accounts, a simple phone call would be a good idea. Other than that...I still don't see the issue with the start date. It's just the nature of a weather related business right? As long as the weather and accumulation is within the parameters of a plowable event per the contract...go for it.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1098421 said:


> I understand that but if your contract starts November 1st is my question. i have never had to plow before the 1st so just curious.


This topic was brought up on another site yesterday. Here's one of the better responses that was given:

>>This is actually a tough call. I would use this criteria;

If they have been following the contract to the TEE with ZERO flexibility in the past, you do the same. Make it your responsibility to inform them of this impending storm and the probability of unsafe conditions. Inform them that you recommend performing "out of contract" services to keep their site safe should this happen.

If they intend to "just let it melt off" because they are contract focused, you communicate to them that you do not recommend this. If the final decision is to just let it melt off you send them a disclaimer (requiring their written acknowledgement) stating that this is solely their decision and you are recommending otherwise. You want no part of this decision....

Just imagine yourself in a deposition or in court....you're now on the spot. Your only defense as to why this accident, slip and fall, whatever occurred (assuming someone got hurt, there was property damage or someone suffered a loss) was "well, it was going to melt off by the next day anyway...I didn't think it was a big deal".

You do not want to be in this position......

If it happens to be a good client that you have been servicing for a period of time, and you don't wish to loose them...ignore the fact that their contract starts in 4 days. Do the right thing and service them. Let them know beforehand that if this storm does hit that you will gladly be there for them, and that you will service them out of contract to keep their place safe for vehicular and foot travel.

It's all about covering your butt, and doing what's right in the interest and concerns of your client.<<


----------



## AiRhed

That's just a longer version of what I said...with more detail...better punctuation....and legal jargon. Geeze...


----------



## Zigblazer

We got an inch of slush last night. South of us between us and Duluth got up to 5" of heavy wet snow. Duluth just got rain. It will most likely be gone sometime on Friday, but tomorrow should be cold enough to keep it here. And it will definitely freeze tonight.


----------



## wizardsr

qualitycut;1098421 said:


> I understand that but if your contract starts November 1st is my question. i have never had to plow before the 1st so just curious.


Roy pretty well covered it, but some of us that have plowed as early as 10/31 and as late as 4/5, as well as having had to salt late in October and early April, have pushed our contracts out to 10/16 - 4/15. Fact is, snow and ice don't always follow calendar months, neither should your contracts. IMO, lawn contracts should run 4/15 through 11/15 versus all the knuckleheads that end them on 10/31 and wont pick up leaves after then. This year as an example, 1/2 the trees still have leaves on them; no way you're going to do a fall cleanup by 10/31 and expect to call it "good service". And how often has it been dry enough to do a spring cleanup before 4/15?

Just saying...


----------



## qualitycut

wizardsr;1098571 said:


> Roy pretty well covered it, but some of us that have plowed as early as 10/31 and as late as 4/5, as well as having had to salt late in October and early April, have pushed our contracts out to 10/16 - 4/15. Fact is, snow and ice don't always follow calendar months, neither should your contracts. IMO, lawn contracts should run 4/15 through 11/15 versus all the knuckleheads that end them on 10/31 and wont pick up leaves after then. This year as an example, 1/2 the trees still have leaves on them; no way you're going to do a fall cleanup by 10/31 and expect to call it "good service". And how often has it been dry enough to do a spring cleanup before 4/15?
> 
> Just saying...


I agree I was just wondering how some people would go about it, I put a per time amount for before and after contract dates on the contract.


----------



## Zigblazer

I just talked to someone that came up from Duluth, they said that just North of Duluth there was 8" of heavy wet snow and still snowing.


----------



## Advantage

Zigblazer;1098518 said:


> We got an inch of slush last night. South of us between us and Duluth got up to 5" of heavy wet snow. *Duluth just got rain.* It will most likely be gone sometime on Friday, but tomorrow should be cold enough to keep it here. And it will definitely freeze tonight.


7.25" at Duluth International. Thats snow not rain.


----------



## Zigblazer

The airport is on top of the hill in Hermantown, not really down in Duluth, and I'm not down there, that is just what the weather report said. Sorry if I wasn't clear or if they really did get snow, I don't know for sure, just what was in the weather report. And the guy I talked to half an hour ago said the snow was up on the hill, but he didn't say anything about down in Duluth.


----------



## Advantage

Well if it helps, I plowed a minimum of 4" on top of the hill in Duluth.


----------



## AiRhed

Cummon south you flakes!


----------



## Deershack

Sounds like I better get my DOT inspections finished on my trucks. Kind of hope it holds off here till after the deer opener next wkend. Don't want to let my doe permit go to waste.


----------



## albhb3

any of you see the vid of Devils lake in ND that waves were throwing the rip rap onto the road!!!


----------



## qualitycut

When are we metro guys going to get are first plowable snow?


----------



## veggin psd

qualitycut;1104867 said:


> When are we metro guys going to get are first plowable snow?


Hold that thought please!
I have to get my new-to-me ebling back blade ready. Man I cant wait to use it.


----------



## TKLAWN

My crystal ball says 4inches on nov 26 since I decided to waste my money to see the Queens play what they call football in Washington.


----------



## veggin psd

TKLAWN;1105472 said:


> My crystal ball says 4inches on nov 26 since I decided to waste my money to see the Queens play what they call football in Washington.


You will have fun. I was just at the Queens game a couple weeks ago (at Lambeau Field)
I had a GREAT TIME!!! Go Pack Go!


----------



## deicepro

Anyone hear about a possible first snow this coming Friday?


----------



## Green Grass

deicepro;1108794 said:


> Anyone hear about a possible first snow this coming Friday?


nope heard of a chance of rain on Wednesday


----------



## qualitycut

deicepro;1108794 said:


> Anyone hear about a possible first snow this coming Friday?


I heard saturday eve and into sunday could be are first measurable snow.


----------



## hydro_37

Northern Iowa is just saying a mix for us so far


----------



## OC&D

Slight chance of rain and snow on Thursday and Friday. It won't amount to anything as it's supposed to be 45 with a low of 35 and ground temps are still too warm. This is a good thing though, as I think I'm gonna put ball joints and an axle u-joint in the truck on Friday. Gotta get out and organize the garage first though....*groan*.


----------



## qualitycut

Ya I just got two more landscape jobs so the snow can wait another week or so and I wont mind anymore as I still have money coming in. The day I wrap up it would be nice to get a few inches.


----------



## qualitycut

They are saying 1-3 inches on saturday. I know the grounds a bit warm but it was in Duluth the other day and they got some.


----------



## TKLAWN

Sound like its supposed to be somewhat of a mix. Ground temps are still pretty warm though. Doubtful if we will get any accumlation on the pavement. Maybe some salting!


----------



## Advantage

Winter Storm Watch in effect from Saturday into Sunday. 1" to 8"+


----------



## qualitycut

I know the grounds warm but it was in Duluth and they got some so I guess we will have to see what happens I still have a few landscape jobs im trying to finish up.


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1112209 said:


> Sound like its supposed to be somewhat of a mix. Ground temps are still pretty warm though. Doubtful if we will get any accumlation on the pavement. Maybe some salting!


TK did you see all the DOT around Waconia today?


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1112835 said:


> TK did you see all the DOT around Waconia today?


Inspectors or road crews? If it the inspectors you can keep them.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1112840 said:


> Inspectors or road crews? If it the inspectors you can keep them.


inspectors stopping every diesel truck and checking for Red dye fuel. there where 5 inspectors


----------



## qualitycut

Well at least they were not just bugging the landscape guys.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1112854 said:


> Well at least they were not just bugging the landscape guys.


nope every person driving a diesel truck


----------



## TKLAWN

Good thing I was getting the plow stuff ready or i'm sure I would have gotten pulled over. Those a-holes were there this summer and gave us 3 writen warnings and a seatbelt ticket.:realmad:


----------



## Greenery

TKLAWN;1113253 said:


> Good thing I was getting the plow stuff ready or i'm sure I would have gotten pulled over. Those a-holes were there this summer and gave us 3 writen warnings and a seatbelt ticket.:realmad:


Why are they A-holes? They're doing there JOB. If you have your **** together then theres nothing to worry about, you obviously didn't have yours together. I personally was inspected three times this summer without a problem.

The snows a coming. Let it snow let it snow. I hope your ready for it.


----------



## Camden

greenery;1113269 said:


> Why are they A-holes? They're doing there JOB.


It's not their job to be arrogant and treat you like you're beneath them. In their eyes you are guilty until proven innocent. I haven't come across one DOT guy who was down to earth. I'm sure that there are some who are but I haven't had the pleasure of meeting one yet.


----------



## Greenery

Camden;1113280 said:


> It's not their job to be arrogant and treat you like you're beneath them. In their eyes you are guilty until proven innocent. I haven't come across one DOT guy who was down to earth. I'm sure that there are some who are but I haven't had the pleasure of meeting one yet.


that's to bad each time I was pulled over this summer (which were all traps pulling over every com vehicle) I can't say that any of them were a-holes. Sure they weren't trying to engage in conversation but I don't want them to I want to get it done and go. Think about how many a-holes they have to deal with some guys think they're above the law and probably have an attitude with the dot guy from the get go. I'm not saying that is why you're having bad experiences with them but maybe you should think about that.


----------



## unit28

MAIN IMPACT...HEAVY WET SNOW WITH 6" OR MORE 
* OTHER IMPACTS...DIFFICULT TRAVEL CONDITIONS.

yummy


----------



## TKLAWN

Camden;1113280 said:


> It's not their job to be arrogant and treat you like you're beneath them. In their eyes you are guilty until proven innocent. I haven't come across one DOT guy who was down to earth. I'm sure that there are some who are but I haven't had the pleasure of meeting one yet.


Exactly. My problem is that they interpret the laws how they want to.


----------



## veggin psd

Who is getting hitched and loaded tonight?
Even if half of the forcasted snow falls as snow and sticks to the pavement, it could be an event..........

Sure would be nice to print some snow invoices for November!!payup


----------



## deicepro

veggin psd;1113587 said:


> sure would be nice to print some snow invoices for november!!payup


.....x2.............


----------



## veggin psd

deicepro;1113598 said:


> .....x2.............


Do you think you will be able to treat with salt or liquid in this one?
Seems to me timing is going to be critical for applying deicing materials. Rain to snow is going to suck if it occurs mid day tomorow ........


----------



## deicepro

veggin psd;1113615 said:


> Do you think you will be able to treat with salt or liquid in this one?
> Seems to me timing is going to be critical for applying deicing materials. Rain to snow is going to suck if it occurs mid day tomorow ........


Liquid I hope, don't really want to put the plow on


----------



## albhb3

got everything ready n hooked up at work truly hopen were done for the summer


----------



## OMGWTFBBQ

TKLAWN;1113326 said:


> Exactly. My problem is that they interpret the laws how they want to.


Now there you are just plain wrong. They write the citations, and if you disagree, the Court system intreprets the law and circumstances, and makes the call. If you don't take it that far, and just pay the fine, then you obviously were in the wrong to some degree. You always have the option to vote a Judge out if he also does not agree with you.


----------



## qualitycut

OMGWTFBBQ;1113921 said:


> Now there you are just plain wrong. They write the citations, and if you disagree, the Court system intreprets the law and circumstances, and makes the call. If you don't take it that far, and just pay the fine, then you obviously were in the wrong to some degree. You always have the option to vote a Judge out if he also does not agree with you.


Every dot officer has different interpretations of the laws. I called the other day about something and they could even give me a straight answer. The laws are just vague.


----------



## albhb3

OMGWTFBBQ;1113921 said:


> Now there you are just plain wrong. They write the citations, and if you disagree, the Court system intreprets the law and circumstances, and makes the call*. If you don't take it that far, and just pay the fine, then you obviously were in the wrong to some degree.* You always have the option to vote a Judge out if he also does not agree with you.


I bet damn near every trucker would disagree with you mainly the write tickets b/c they both know its going to cost you more to fight it then pay it. PD and DOT both would rather hedge their bets that people will not show


----------



## TKLAWN

just went outside very light mix in west metro. I'll get up at 5 to check if retail needs a run through.


----------



## CityGuy

TKLAWN;1113964 said:


> just went outside very light mix in west metro. I'll get up at 5 to check if retail needs a run through.


Nothing yet in Plymouth/Medina area


----------



## albhb3

Hamelfire;1113967 said:


> Nothing yet in Plymouth/Medina area


really I know for a fact at 6-6:30 it was snowing at flying cloud airport in eden prairie


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;1113968 said:


> really I know for a fact at 6-6:30 it was snowing at flying cloud airport in eden prairie[/QUOT
> 
> was out for last few minutes, nothing is falling


----------



## mnglocker

We've got snow sticking to non-asphalt in Delano right now. 0230hrs in 55328.


----------



## Green Grass

Let it snow let it snow let it snow. snow is stuck to everything


----------



## AiRhed

Well, you guys deserve it after last season. Happy plowing!


----------



## unit28

Felt good to get in the first shovel full

but OMG....I need a forklift


----------



## qualitycut

Only about 1.5 on the ground in IGH. What ti,e you guys heading out.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

reports said you guys were going to get 5 to 8 in the metro area...


send it down here....:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;1114175 said:


> Only about 1.5 on the ground in IGH. What ti,e you guys heading out.


Already did driving lanes/open ups. Its pushing a lot of slush, no fun. Going out mid afternoon then of course tonight (hopefully to do finals).


----------



## pongow26

This is sad. Usually Northern MN where I am gets snow before Southern MN


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

pongow26;1114233 said:


> This is sad. Usually Northern MN where I am gets snow before Southern MN


yeah well the storm is moving north... usually what you guys get we get 6 to 8 hours later
so yeah this sucks


----------



## CityGuy

City has called on my way in at 130. Hmm better late then never


----------



## pongow26

Reliable Snow and Ice;1114290 said:


> yeah well the storm is moving north... usually what you guys get we get 6 to 8 hours later
> so yeah this sucks


How much did ya get so far?


----------



## Welderguy24

Just started flurries here in Evansville, talked to grosser397, he's got about 6 in on the ground around the Rogers area.


----------



## pongow26

Nice it started to snow hereabout 130 but shouldnt be more than 2-4 inches. Most people up here do a per push aggrement so we will see what people do


----------



## pongow26

We shall see. Ill still get up at 3am to check my one commercial acct.


----------



## AiRhed

All we've got so far. It's just starting to accum. on the pavement. This was a little while ago.


----------



## pongow26

Yea I think this weather is just gonna tease us anyway.


----------



## backupbuddy

AiRhed;1114521 said:


> All we've got so far. It's just starting to accum. on the pavement. This was a little while ago.


just seen on the 6 news you guys getting snow, they say we might get some thurs or fri
but who knows thats 5 days away. happy plowin


----------



## pongow26

Looks like the storm is dissipating like I thought just a teaser


----------



## MNcasper

NWS spotters in Duluth reported about 6.8", heavy and wet grease. Hoping it doesn't get colder tonight and turn into concrete. Welcome to winter


----------



## veggin psd

Im headed back out now.
There is a foot of concrete on my gas grill.............
What a storm to cut our teath on. NOTHING worked as it should have :crying:
NOBODY to blame but me though.


----------



## djagusch

Just in after 25hrs out. Hope it stays clear today as everything was black and wet when I left it. Just barely touch any grass and mud is everywhere then, ish.


----------



## Zigblazer

I am starting to get sick of everyone south of us getting more snow. We got 3" of heavy white stuff that is stuck to everything while on the hill in Duluth has 7" so far. And the Cities got a bunch too. It is still snowing but lightly.

I may hate winter and the cold, but I love snow. We got shafted on snow last year while down in Rochester they got several good storms. I'm hoping this is not a repeat of last year.

I pushed one stripe of my driveway last night and can tell I'm really going to miss the power of my old 6.5L. This '87 with a 350 doesn't have near the power. I barely had to touch the throttle in that truck and this one I almost have to floor it to push the plow with almost no snow.

Anyway, have fun plowing.


----------



## albhb3

what I dont get is last night the company we sub for decided to leave a bunch of shrub, leaf, and tree debree completely blocking the one drain for one section of the entire back lot. You guys want to know what happened to that pile I personally never new you could wakeboard in the parkinglot


----------



## mnglocker

Zigblazer;1114915 said:


> I am starting to get sick of everyone south of us getting more snow. We got 3" of heavy white stuff that is stuck to everything while on the hill in Duluth has 7" so far. And the Cities got a bunch too. It is still snowing but lightly.
> 
> I may hate winter and the cold, but I love snow. We got shafted on snow last year while down in Rochester they got several good storms. I'm hoping this is not a repeat of last year.
> 
> I pushed one stripe of my driveway last night and can tell I'm really going to miss the power of my old 6.5L. This '87 with a 350 doesn't have near the power. I barely had to touch the throttle in that truck and this one I almost have to floor it to push the plow with almost no snow.
> 
> Anyway, have fun plowing.


Don't gripe. I'll take 3" of heavy stuff over 8" any day. 3" is still plowable and it doesn't wreck your truck.


----------



## qualitycut

Im ready for some more snow, Im getting bored already.


----------



## pongow26

Well its starting to snow here in Northern MN any sow reports from other places


----------



## qualitycut

Nothing for metro until maybe weekend early next week.


----------



## Advantage

They are talking snow for Sunday here and then potential for "significant amounts" on the 24th-25th for most of us


----------



## pongow26

The snow I was hopin for missed us by about 15 miles. (grand rapids mm)


----------



## albhb3

it looks like it may turn out to be all rain by the time it is done aka its going to be brown again


----------



## Camden

MNDOT's pre-treating roads up here in the northland. I guess we'll wait and see what happens.


----------



## pongow26

ITs Tryin hard to snow hee in Grand Rapids. It starts and then quits. Radar shows not much till tonight but I am hoping this is again one of those times the weather man is wrong and it goes alll day and night payup


----------



## albhb3

The road are FUBAR tonight can you say ice skating rink 35E people are going about 5 mph


----------



## farmerkev

Second that on the roads comment. Saw a kinda snow mix at about 9, and tried taking my girlfriend home at about 12:30, spent 45 minutes making a trip that I could walk in about 5minutes any other day. literaly arent hardly any cars goin over 5 mph here, hopefully these temps change sooner than later.


----------



## albhb3

farmerkev;1122001 said:


> Second that on the roads comment. Saw a kinda snow mix at about 9, and tried taking my girlfriend home at about 12:30, spent 45 minutes making a trip that I could walk in about 5minutes any other day. literaly arent hardly any cars goin over 5 mph here, hopefully these temps change sooner than later.


same I got to meet a sidewalk tonight on the way back


----------



## unit28

Isanti..icy

Hoping to see some treated roads this morning


----------



## carkey351

its finally snowing up north! hopefully we'll get more than just a dusting..


----------



## Green Grass

albhb3;1122006 said:


> same I got to meet a sidewalk tonight on the way back


and how was the sidewalk doing?


----------



## pongow26

carkey351;1122143 said:


> its finally snowing up north! hopefully we'll get more than just a dusting..


I see someone else from rapids is enjoying the white gold. I was up till 1am waiting for it to start lol like a kid on Christmas eve lol


----------



## carkey351

yeah it looks like it might be the first plowable event here...that is if we get some more. The weather forecast is looking good for this next week...
I thought the snow would have started sooner; but am glad its here nonetheless.


----------



## pongow26

Yea I an 10 miles north of rapids and there is only about an inch or so here I am hoping for the the 3 NOAA is talking about but they are paid to be wrong and late so we will see lol.


----------



## albhb3

Green Grass;1122297 said:


> and how was the sidewalk doing?


Isnt talking by lawyers orders


----------



## Green Grass

albhb3;1122458 said:


> Isnt talking by lawyers orders


lawyers always have to get there hands in everything.


----------



## albhb3

so what are your guesses for snow totals this week. All I know is there better be some damn turkey left


----------



## AiRhed

4" in the norther parts of MN. A dusting to 1" to 1.5" in the cities and north to st cloud.


----------



## Green Grass

albhb3;1122617 said:


> so what are your guesses for snow totals this week. All I know is there better be some damn turkey left


there wont be everyone will eat it just like Christmas eve last year no food left.


----------



## northwoodsps

*Finally snowing*

Finally starting to snow in Park Rapids. Was supposed to start on Sunday but didn't see a thing. Their saying 2-4" by tonight and then some more on Wed. I hope their right this time.


----------



## mnglocker

It's been lightly snowing in the Western MPLS'burbs since about 6am here. Still not enought sticking yet to go out.


----------



## Welderguy24

There's about a half inch on the ground here in Evansville. Weather man says 3-6" from now to tomorrow mornin, then more on Wednesday into Thursday.


----------



## yamahatim

I hope your right on those amounts!! 

Snow plus Childress getting fired....it doesn't get any better than that!


----------



## qualitycut

Starting in s.metro, better get some I had to cancel my flight today.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1125743 said:


> Starting in s.metro, better get some I had to cancel my flight today.


where were you headed and face it you didnt want to be groped anyway:laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1125750 said:


> where were you headed and face it you didnt want to be groped anyway:laughing:


Georgia, ha I was going to say something but didnt want to get the post of track. If they had the opposite sex I would pay if she was pretty enough lol.


----------



## djagusch

Any amounts in st paul?


----------



## SnowGuy73

About an inch or so in Shakopee.


----------



## qualitycut

looks like its going to be wrapping up in the nest hr or two? just over a half inch in Inver Grove.


----------



## carkey351

got about an inch or so and its still snowing a bit up in grand rapids.


----------



## albhb3

it could stop now in no way do i want to sit in a skid without heat tonight


----------



## Deershack

If it stops now, I watch 800+ not go in my pocket for salting. Bummer


----------



## albhb3

Ive already seen people out salting at bestbuy when the sleet came threw


----------



## unit28

about 1" 

Isanti 
North Metro


----------



## Deershack

I was hoping my restraunts and Churches would be calling for tomorrow.


----------



## qualitycut

Any totals in eagen?


----------



## albhb3

1 inch maybe just outside of town center


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1125921 said:


> 1 inch maybe just outside of town center


Thanks for the depth.


----------



## ryde307

We have an inch maybe 2. In Minnetonka we are going out at 8.


----------



## TKLAWN

Offically .8 inch at NWS in Chanhassen ,gonna go hit 1inch accounts since its close enough and toss down salt so it's not glare ice in the morning.


----------



## AiRhed

2.8 in Royalton.


----------



## 87chevy

Came out with about an inch here in the west


----------



## mnglocker

About 1-1.25" along my route from Delano-Minnetonka along hwy12.


----------



## Green Grass

saw everything from 1/2 to 2 1/2 inches


----------



## chuckraduenz

about 1" st. cloud


----------



## pongow26

Grand Rapids MN 6 In


----------



## Zigblazer

We got around 4" with the first storm, and another 3-4" with the second. I got to try plowing enough snow to make it worth my while with my 3 month old daughter riding beside me. She loves plowing, which I love. Anyway I really miss the power of my 6.5td. This old tbi 350 feels completely gutless in comparison. Guess that would be the difference in the low end torque of a diesel and high end HP of a gas. High end HP isn't nearly as useful unless you're racing.

I went from a nice truck with a nice plow, plenty of power, and limited traction to an older truck, with a few air leaks in the cab, a plow that moves slow, lacking power, and plenty of traction. With around $2k in my pocket after all was said and done.


----------



## qualitycut

Looks like a chance monday night into tuesday.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1129703 said:


> Looks like a chance monday night into tuesday.


would be nice to add one more to Novembers invoice


----------



## wizardsr

Green Grass;1129708 said:


> would be nice to add one more to Novembers invoice


Amen to that! Been a good month so far, lets keep the momentum going... payup


----------



## AiRhed

Well, I already sealed my november invoices so come on December! Another 1" would but a smile on my wifes face.


----------



## Welderguy24

Just watched channel 5 news. For monday starting midday into tuesday night they said 4 - 7" for alec/brainerd. Little less for the cities. 6 - 9" for northern MN.


----------



## pongow26

Welderguy24;1130512 said:


> Just watched channel 5 news. For monday starting midday into tuesday night they said 4 - 7" for alec/brainerd. Little less for the cities. 6 - 9" for northern MN.


I'll take two of those


----------



## wizardsr

Welderguy24;1130512 said:


> Just watched channel 5 news. For monday starting midday into tuesday night they said 4 - 7" for alec/brainerd. Little less for the cities. 6 - 9" for northern MN.


Yeah, 1-3 for us, I'd take a nice easy 1-3 push like last week.


----------



## qualitycut

wizardsr;1130574 said:


> Yeah, 1-3 for us, I'd take a nice easy 1-3 push like last week.


2 would be good then I could do all accounts.


----------



## deicepro

qualitycut;1130715 said:


> 2 would be good then I could do all accounts.


x2.......they are saying 2"-4" for I94 Monticello area:bluebouncpayup


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

i see you guys are going to get some gold up there:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc



send it down here


----------



## yamahatim

Rain just turned to snow in St. Cloud. xysport


----------



## SnowGuy73

Heavy rain here in Shakopee, temp went from 43 down to 39 degrees.


----------



## yamahatim

Now back to rain...


----------



## qualitycut

was raining good here in Inver Grove, hopefully turns to snow sooner than they are saying would be a November.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Still raining here, which is fine with me....


----------



## qualitycut

Epic Lawn Care;1131044 said:


> Still raining here, which is fine with me....


Must have monthly or yearly contracts?


----------



## djagusch

Got a half inch in st croix falls, wi already. Its coming down good.


----------



## djagusch

djagusch;1131102 said:


> Got a half inch in st croix falls, wi already. Its coming down good.


Back to rain and slick.


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;1131244 said:


> Back to rain and slick.


Yea they are saying 1-3 for metro but I am a little skeptical on it. Looks like the moisture is going to be gone by then, hope I am wrong though.


----------



## pongow26

Snowing pretty good here in Grand Rapids. Havnt been out to see how much yet but it looks to be an inch so far with an expected 4-7. Lets hope the weather man is half right this time lol


----------



## Zigblazer

Started rain/sleeting here around 5:00, now it is snowing. Total projected for here is 4-7 inches. Just in time for me to plow and head out to Rochester then South Dakota for some Pheasant Hunting.

Still getting use to the gas plow, but still would like to plow more driveways. The old truck is easier to steer and therefore easier on my wrists so it is more enjoyable. Maybe next summer I'll look for a good rebuilt engine.


----------



## chuckraduenz

st. cloud rain so far


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1131097 said:


> Must have monthly or yearly contracts?


We have about a 50/50 split on per time / contract, I just don't feel like plowing tonight. Ya know what I mean.


----------



## CityGuy

still rain in western cities area


----------



## Deershack

Hoping I get some salting calls tomorrow.


----------



## OC&D

Deershack;1131719 said:


> Hoping I get some salting calls tomorrow.


That's two of us. It's still warm to where it isn't going to produce any snow as of yet. I think this one might be a bust for plowing but I'm going to hold out for salting tomorrow morning.


----------



## albhb3

rain rain go away need to get on the lake someday


----------



## deicepro

This is more of a teaser than anything
piss on it back to 
$alt in the am:redbounce


----------



## millsaps118

Got 3/4 to 1" up here in elk River. Really sticky and wet underneith. Still coming down light. Back to sleep for a couple hrs then I'll recheck.......


----------



## Advantage

I've been out checking for ice. Nothing but rain turning to sleet now. It's trying to snow...


----------



## Camden

I'm just on my way out the door to get started. We only have an inch or so but it's still coming down. If I don't run through everything now we won't get to everything before the doors open for business.


----------



## mnglocker

I'm somewhere between this and that here in Delano. (55328)



millsaps118;1131769 said:


> Got 3/4 to 1" up here in elk River. Really sticky and wet underneith. Still coming down light. Back to sleep for a couple hrs then I'll recheck.......





Camden;1131773 said:


> I'm just on my way out the door to get started. We only have an inch or so but it's still coming down. If I don't run through everything now we won't get to everything before the doors open for business.


----------



## millsaps118

Still coming down light, about 1.25"-1.5" now. I'm heading out here soon. DCS called me around 5:30 and said South of Bass Lake road on the West end just has a dusting. 494 & France was the same way. Andover has about 2-3.


----------



## qualitycut

.25 in inver grove


----------



## ryde307

not much here we just did sidewalks and salted everything. No plowing.


----------



## SnowGuy73

1/2" in Shakopee.


----------



## pongow26

Been pushin since 4am. Heavy wet snow in grand rapids. 2-3 in


----------



## qualitycut

Looks like another bust, only chance we may have is the wind plows it all into the lots.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1131980 said:


> not much here we just did sidewalks and salted everything. No plowing.


Same here..........


----------



## OC&D

Just returned from shaking salt. St. Paul, Minneapolis, and West St. Paul were around .25-.5". Rosemount was about .5" or a little more, but it was hard to tell because the wind has picked up and there are areas that have little to nothing and areas with around 1".

Now it's snowing again, so who knows what'll happen.


----------



## Welderguy24

Went out about 3 or so and ran through everything. Had about a 2" average here in Alexandria. Just woke up from the plow COMA, going to run through and touch up tonight.


----------



## qualitycut

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/product.php?site=mpx&product=pns&issuedby=MPX&format=CI&version=1&glossary=0

I found this online some big totals.


----------



## djagusch

Everything lino lakes and up got it pretty well. I just got back in after 15hrs.


----------



## Zigblazer

We got 6-12 inches total of blown snow, very heavy and wet. It was getting hard to push as the temps dropped, now I really miss the Diesel. Duluth, I guess got 10"+. Got done with my drive and my neighbors, let it sit for a couple hours, and ran up to the gas station, blew a tranny line and couldn't move.


----------



## veggin psd

Sounds like the next round is Friday night into Saturday.....

November was a nice suprise. I hope This december was as good as last December.....


----------



## qualitycut

veggin psd;1133451 said:


> Sounds like the next round is Friday night into Saturday.....
> 
> November was a nice suprise. I hope This december was as good as last December.....


Yes it does lets hope they are not wrong this time. It would be nice to even be close to last December.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accuweather is saying 4 inches on Friday.


----------



## veggin psd

Epic Lawn Care;1133668 said:


> Accuweather is saying 4 inches on Friday.


Johndee.com is also.


----------



## qualitycut

Epic Lawn Care;1133668 said:


> Accuweather is saying 4 inches on Friday.


Last snow fall the said about .5 inches and were right. They are usually are pretty damn close.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1133676 said:


> Last snow fall the said about .5 inches and were right. They are usually are pretty damn close.


Agreed, they are pretty good.


----------



## unit28

I was sitting with my wife at the hospital last storm.
Got out at 12pm on Tue 
Hopefuly I'll be ready on the next one.

Friday ending Sat Morn....

THE SNOW WATER RATIOS
INDICATED ON CARIBOU OUTPUT BE A LITTLE HIGH...BUT A EVEN 13-14 TO
1 WILL GIVE AT LEAST 6-7 INCH TOTALS GIBE 

THERE WILL BE A NW TO SE BAND OF FGEN FORCING SETTING UP FROM WEST
CENTRAL INTO SE MN. WILL HOLD OFF ON WATCHES FOR NOW...BUT HIGHER
RATIOS WITHIN THE SAID BAND COULD EXCEED CRITERIA.


----------



## veggin psd

unit28;1133992 said:


> I was sitting with my wife at the hospital last storm.
> Got out at 12pm on Tue
> Hopefuly I'll be ready on the next one.
> 
> Friday ending Sat Morn....
> 
> THE SNOW WATER RATIOS
> INDICATED ON CARIBOU OUTPUT BE A LITTLE HIGH...BUT A EVEN 13-14 TO
> 1 WILL GIVE AT LEAST 6-7 INCH TOTALS GIBE
> 
> THERE WILL BE A NW TO SE BAND OF FGEN FORCING SETTING UP FROM WEST
> CENTRAL INTO SE MN. WILL HOLD OFF ON WATCHES FOR NOW...BUT HIGHER
> RATIOS WITHIN THE SAID BAND COULD EXCEED CRITERIA.


Thats a bit wordy
BUT I am picking up what they are laying down


----------



## albhb3

ya all we are, are a bunch of uneducated plowboys


----------



## qualitycut

I was confused reading that


----------



## tls22

unit28;1133992 said:


> I was sitting with my wife at the hospital last storm.
> Got out at 12pm on Tue
> Hopefuly I'll be ready on the next one.
> 
> Friday ending Sat Morn....
> 
> THE SNOW WATER RATIOS
> INDICATED ON CARIBOU OUTPUT BE A LITTLE HIGH...BUT A EVEN 13-14 TO
> 1 WILL GIVE AT LEAST 6-7 INCH TOTALS GIBE
> 
> THERE WILL BE A NW TO SE BAND OF FGEN FORCING SETTING UP FROM WEST
> CENTRAL INTO SE MN. WILL HOLD OFF ON WATCHES FOR NOW...BUT HIGHER
> RATIOS WITHIN THE SAID BAND COULD EXCEED CRITERIA.


Let me help, They are talking Snow to liquid ratio....As its cold your going to get a high snow water ratio...so for every Inch of liquid you get 13 inches of snow. This clipper will prob not produce one inch liquid, but .5-.75. I would go 4-7 for the area. The 2nd part is talking about where the heavy band sets-up, and that a area under that could see 6+


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'll take a 2-3" snowfall, but I don't need a 6 or 7"...... blah!


----------



## tls22

tls22;1134045 said:


> Let me help, They are talking Snow to liquid ratio....As its cold your going to get a high snow water ratio...so for every Inch of liquid you get 13 inches of snow. This clipper will prob not produce one inch liquid, but .5-.75. I would go 4-7 for the area. The 2nd part is talking about where the heavy band sets-up, and that a area under that could see 6+


So others can see


----------



## qualitycut

Epic Lawn Care;1134047 said:


> I'll take a 2-3" snowfall, but I don't need a 6 or 7"...... blah![/QU
> 
> Yea I would like a 4 inch so I can charge my 4+ pricing. Anything more would need to be spread over 2 days to get to plows.


----------



## albhb3

isnt it 1 inch rain=12 inch snow but I guess it all depends on fluffiness


----------



## ryde307

I will take 20 3 inch snow falls spaced nice and even all seaon long.


----------



## tls22

albhb3;1134091 said:


> isnt it 1 inch rain=12 inch snow but I guess it all depends on fluffiness


Yes if there is a 12-1 ratio.....but this system will prob not have enough moisture for a inch of liquid. More like a half inch, which would be 6 inches.


----------



## unit28

looking at 70% chance of precip
temps down in the 10's. Ground will be less than that with the hardpack
the equivilant will be higher than 12-1
some wind would also cause some drifting

anyway, I'm guessing 5" where I am
hopefully at 20-1 equivilant with .25 percipitation

I just need to go wash the truck now.
and pray everyone gets easy plowing/salting all season


----------



## CityGuy

How is it that there are 4 diferent forcasts for the amount of snow in the metro area for this weekend's storm and they get there info from the same place? 1 station says 2-4, next says 2-5, another 4-8, I jsut do not get it. Why not just say we have a 50/50 chance of snow every day.

Guess I need to get the dart board out and throw a dart at it and see what I get for an amount,


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1134668 said:


> How is it that there are 4 diferent forcasts for the amount of snow in the metro area for this weekend's storm and they get there info from the same place? 1 station says 2-4, next says 2-5, another 4-8, I jsut do not get it. Why not just say we have a 50/50 chance of snow every day.
> 
> Guess I need to get the dart board out and throw a dart at it and see what I get for an amount,


i have wondered the same for years. i like accuweather.com. I just hope its not one that finishes at 7-8 in the morning. the phone will be ringing of the hook.


----------



## 87chevy

Accuweather for Cyrus says an inch or two on Friday and that's it..


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accuweather is saying 5.5" of snow on the way......... Damn it!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Well here is the lastest, as of right now.

Channel 4 4-6"
Channel 5 3-6"
Channel 9 4-8"
Channel 11 3-5"
The Weather Channel around 1" of snow
Accuweather 5.5"

And all of them have a totally different map of where the "bullseye" of the storm will be..........


----------



## exmark1

Im up in Alexandria for us they are saying anywhere from 1-4 to 4-8 depending on who you listen to... you would think that they would all have the same information to look at, so how can they all come to different forecasts based on the same information


----------



## Camden

I like to go by what John Dee says. He seems to be the most accurate weatherman out there. www.johndee.com


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1134902 said:


> I like to go by what John Dee says. He seems to be the most accurate weatherman out there. www.johndee.com


So they are saying 1-4", are they pretty good?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accuweather just went down on there total, they are now saying 4.9" of snow on the way for Shakopee....:laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

Im going to predict 1-8 for metro that should cover it.


----------



## albhb3

mmmmmmh possibility of 6+ in dakota county ohh well time to pay for that fishin gear


----------



## albhb3

exmark1;1134894 said:


> Im up in Alexandria for us they are saying anywhere from 1-4 to 4-8 depending on who you listen to... you would think that they would all have the same information to look at, so how can they all come to different forecasts based on the same information


do all congress and senate men and women ever agree on anything nope didnt think so


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1135048 said:


> do are congress and senate ever agree on anything nope didnt think so


----------



## exmark1

qualitycut;1134981 said:


> Im going to predict 1-8 for metro that should cover it.


Thats about what they are saying up here!


----------



## qualitycut

Geez 23 inches in buffalo new york, no thanks.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1134981 said:


> Im going to predict 1-8 for metro that should cover it.


Think better go a dusting to 8"


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1135852 said:


> Think better go a dusting to 8"


Dusting to 10", play it safe brother.


----------



## wizardsr

Epic Lawn Care;1135914 said:


> 0" to 10", play it safe brother.


Fixed it for you. :waving:

I don't really care how much we get, as long as it's at least an inch. That would make this push #4 payup


----------



## 87chevy

exmark1;1134894 said:


> Im up in Alexandria for us they are saying anywhere from 1-4 to 4-8 depending on who you listen to... you would think that they would all have the same information to look at, so how can they all come to different forecasts based on the same information


I've been hearing 6-8 for Cyrus/Morris area all day.. Guess I'll be up early Saturday morning


----------



## SnowGuy73

wizardsr;1135942 said:


> Fixed it for you. :waving:
> 
> I don't really care how much we get, as long as it's at least an inch. That would make this push #4 payup


Hey thanks for the help, and I agree. I'll take a 1-2" snowfall, I'm not a huge fan of big drawn out snowfalls like some.


----------



## veggin psd

Epic Lawn Care;1136252 said:


> Hey thanks for the help, and I agree. I'll take a 1-2" snowfall, I'm not a huge fan of big drawn out snowfalls like some.


Yep, me too. Short, sweet and not too deep!


----------



## TKLAWN

veggin psd;1136438 said:


> Yep, me too. Short, sweet and not too deep!


We are still talking about snow right??:laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1136514 said:


> We are still talking about snow right??:laughing:


You beat me to it I was wondering why it took so long for a response to that.


----------



## albhb3

common snow if were gonna get enough to plow it might as well be 5-6 inches, plus its sweet that theres some new hardware in the driveway


----------



## OC&D

It sounds like the heaviest stuff isn't coming until tonight into the wee hours of Saturday morning. We'll see. As long as it's wrapped up by tomorrow morning I'll be happy.


----------



## unit28

OC&D;1136570 said:


> It sounds like the heaviest stuff isn't coming until tonight into the wee hours of Saturday morning. We'll see. As long as it's wrapped up by tomorrow morning I'll be happy.


I think Western MN will be done first.
The rest of us may see continued snow till noon Sat...{I'm guessing}
Our moderate snow will be later in the AM

what I've read
THIS WILL KEEP THE THREAT FOR
MODERATE SNOWFALL THROUGH MOST OF THE NIGHT...ESPECIALLY IN
EASTERN MN AND WESTERN WI.

But maybe it won't be as much as expected.and more of a difused ratio.


----------



## albhb3

well already got the call be heading in at 9:30 looks to be a 2 nighterpayup


----------



## bullettooth81

Got about 4" here in NE SD. Nice light snow with hardly any wind makes for nice pushing.

Good luck in MN!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Very light snow in Shakopee, maybe a 1/4" right now and started at 13:00.


----------



## Camden

It's snowing pretty good here in central MN. If it keeps up like this for a few hours we'll definitely have several inches. 

What a great start to the season payup


----------



## AiRhed

You gettin more there than here again Camden?


----------



## mnglocker

It's been coming down steady here since around noon and it's picking up.


----------



## SnowGuy73

It has really picked up here now as well...


----------



## AiRhed

Hey mnglocker, how much you got there?


----------



## mnglocker

AiRhed;1136932 said:


> Hey mnglocker, how much you got there?


Pushing 2" now. I just fired the truck up, going to top off the tank, hook the plow up and get a hold of of my shovel bich.


----------



## mnlefty

This will be the first run through finally with the blower I've been waiting on for the Toolcat. Rd 1 with the 6" of concrete mix was brutal with the broom, had to call in a buddy with a truck. Rd 2 was barely an inch or 2 that moved easy with the broom, but placement with a broom is still somewhat slow and tricky, and my shoveler was a pissy flake that night.

3rd time is the charm... tentatively planning on first run around midnight tonight.


----------



## albhb3

mnlefty;1137002 said:


> This will be the first run through finally with the blower I've been waiting on for the Toolcat. Rd 1 with the 6" of concrete mix was brutal with the broom, had to call in a buddy with a truck. Rd 2 was barely an inch or 2 that moved easy with the broom, but placement with a broom is still somewhat slow and tricky, and my shoveler was a pissy flake that night.
> 
> 3rd time is the charm... tentatively planning on first run around midnight tonight.


pics please


----------



## SnowGuy73

About 2" in shakopee, it can stop now.


----------



## yamahatim

Epic Lawn Care;1137037 said:


> About 2" in shakopee, it can stop now.


Screw that! My real job is at a Yamaha dealer. I wanna sell some snowmobiles!!payup


----------



## SnowGuy73

Does anyone buy those anymore?


----------



## qualitycut

Guy is plowing the library behind my house already there closed and I don't think we have even have 1.5 yet.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ha! Im not planning on starting until 2am


----------



## Camden

AiRhed;1136900 said:


> You gettin more there than here again Camden?


There's enough to make a full run (minus cell towers).


----------



## yamahatim

Epic Lawn Care;1137049 said:


> Does anyone buy those anymore?


You bet! The hottest sled on the snow.


----------



## backupbuddy

yamahatim;1137090 said:


> You bet! The hottest sled on the snow.


Are you sure!


----------



## albhb3

didnt you know since them fat girls got power steering there not so fat but they sure do sink like a rock:laughing:


----------



## yamahatim

backupbuddy;1137111 said:


> Are you sure!


You probably have only seen the snowflap on one of those....from an increasing distance. :laughing:


----------



## yamahatim

albhb3;1137116 said:


> didnt you know since them fat girls got power steering there not so fat but they sure do sink like a rock:laughing:


Every sled has a niche.

You're sled floats??

Lund makes a snowmobile now???

DAMN!


----------



## backupbuddy

yamahatim;1137117 said:


> You probably have only seen the snowflap on one of those....from an increasing distance. :laughing:


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## albhb3

yamahatim;1137121 said:


> Every sled has a niche.
> 
> You're sled floats??
> 
> Lund makes a snowmobile now???
> 
> DAMN!


hahaha just poking fun im sure your on HCS and we all know how high the BS gets over there


----------



## backupbuddy

yamahatim;1137117 said:


> You probably have only seen the snowflap on one of those....from an increasing distance. :laughing:


so have you done any plowing yet


----------



## ryde307

3+ inces here it can stop now. We are going out around midnight if it keeps snowing I hope it slows down and we get enough after the first run into tomorrow to go out again tomorrow night.


----------



## yamahatim

albhb3;1137124 said:


> hahaha just poking fun im sure your on HCS and we all know how high the BS gets over there


I know you were. I am the biggest brand trasher around. That's what it's all about in this industry. I usually hang out at SnowGoer. You're right, HCS is alot of BS!! But then again, most message board are!

What do you ride?

I know what Gary rides. I say a prayer for him every night...:laughing:


----------



## albhb3

03s polaris xcsp 6&700s did have a 09 dragon sp 800 but we all know what happened to that engine


----------



## backupbuddy

yamahatim;1137135 said:


> I know what Gary rides. I say a prayer for him every night...:laughing:


hey jealousy will get you no where:laughing:


----------



## yamahatim

backupbuddy;1137127 said:


> so have you done any plowing yet


A little. Tonight I will be out and test out that sweet Back up Buddy! Did you see my little video plug I did for you?


----------



## backupbuddy

yamahatim;1137145 said:


> A little. Tonight I will be out and test out that sweet Back up Buddy! Did you see my little video plug I did for you?


 just checked it out. truck looks good. nice plug, thanks for doing that, I really appreciate it.


----------



## yamahatim

backupbuddy;1137174 said:


> just checked it out. truck looks good. nice plug, thanks for doing that, I really appreciate it.


Thanks! I will do a better one for you now that we have some snow. Thanks for building a great product. You have good taste...except for snowmobiles...


----------



## backupbuddy

yamahatim;1137178 said:


> You have good taste...except for snowmobiles...


 again jealoucy will get you no where! how was your Thanksgiving?


----------



## veggin psd

1930 hours and the first flake hits the ground........4 hours after snow appears on the radar. WTF?

2-5" I will believe that when I see it........:laughing:

Good luck to the metro guys.....have fun and BE SAFE tonight!


----------



## unit28

yeah,
by the looks of it..
.
the arse end of it got held up on the border of ND 
Must have been a DOT check point back there?


----------



## miked9372

5-8" for me


----------



## yamahatim

backupbuddy;1137183 said:


> again jealoucy will get you no where! how was your Thanksgiving?


Jealousy? Me thinks wisdom. :laughing:

Thanksgiving was good. How was yours?

Looking forward to Christmas for a change. We have about 6" of fresh snow and it's still snowing like a mofo! An early Christmas for me! I love it!


----------



## PrimoSR

Have about 6" of powder out here in Orono. Did one run at 7pm getting up early tomorrow morning to do clean up.


----------



## Welderguy24

Got about 2-3" here. Its tapering off now. Goin out about 2. See what happens with the rest


----------



## Green Grass

We got about 6" on the ground here and coming down hard. off to bed for a couple hours then back at it.


----------



## 87chevy

Tomorrow is gunna be long... Alarm set for 4:30


----------



## unit28

5" Isanti
get-R- done


----------



## mnglocker

We totaled out at around 7.5-8" in my neck of the woods.


----------



## yamahatim

mnglocker;1137844 said:


> We totaled out at around 7.5-8" in my neck of the woods.


That's about my guess. I am just north west of you about 15 miles.


----------



## miked9372

wow my post automatically updated!!!!!!!!!! for today's weather


----------



## qualitycut

Ready for summer. 11 pm till 3.00pm . Normally can do everything in about 7 hrs. I had 2 springs on the v break had 2 people Get stuck in lots that I sub and one of them needed gas for his car so I had to help him push the damn thing so I could finish plowing what a nightmare. The other thought he could drive his Lincoln towncar through a pile I back dragged away from the carwash.
Hope everyone else had a better night than I did.


----------



## backupbuddy

yamahatim;1137460 said:


> Jealousy? Me thinks wisdom. :laughing:
> 
> Thanksgiving was good. How was yours?
> 
> Looking forward to Christmas for a change. We have about 6" of fresh snow and it's still snowing like a mofo! An early Christmas for me! I love it!


Thanksgiving was good except for no gravy, who has turkey dinner with no gravy?
it was at my wifes brothers house and his wife is on a health kick.
next year we are going to bring our own gravy:laughing:
great your getting snow looks like everything is going
right around us. hope its not the same as last year.


----------



## veggin psd

Dear Mother Nature:

Thank you for the delightful snowfall last night. The timing was perfect and the light fluffy snow was easy to push. The temps were great as the salt worked wonderful with the afternoon sunshine.

Please send a snow fall event EXACTLY like this last one every four days until April 15.


Thanks, 
Mike


----------



## PrimoSR

veggin psd;1138513 said:


> Dear Mother Nature:
> 
> Thank you for the delightful snowfall last night. The timing was perfect and the light fluffy snow was easy to push. The temps were great as the salt worked wonderful with the afternoon sunshine.
> 
> Please send a snow fall event EXACTLY like this last one every four days until April 15.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mike


x2..................


----------



## Green Grass

anyone plow in Hudson?


----------



## DCS MN

Last snow fall:
Brand new John Deere 6430-Broken(un greased)PTO shaft for blower, drivers side glass door, on snow bank(his fault)

Shovelers decided to take a 2.5 hour break during a 7" snow fall(after my sub started plowing)

U guess whoi doesn't have a job anymore.
$1500 night????


----------



## Camden

DCS MN;1138837 said:


> Last snow fall:
> Brand new John Deere 6430-Broken(un greased)PTO shaft for blower, drivers side glass door, on snow bank(his fault)
> 
> Shovelers decided to take a 2.5 hour break during a 7" snow fall(after my sub started plowing)
> 
> U guess whoi doesn't have a job anymore.
> $1500 night????


That sucks!

My sidewalk guy hit a curb so hard today with my JD that it ripped the plow off of the machine. He snapped the hydraulic hoses and he broke a piece on the angling ram. The welder who fixed it couldn't believe how bad the iron was bent. What's even more amazing is that he got it all back together and I'm back up and running.


----------



## albhb3

got any pics guys


----------



## veggin psd

Green Grass;1138807 said:


> anyone plow in Hudson?


I have a good friend that works Baldwin/Hudson.....
What do you need?


----------



## miked9372

next snow is predicted on friday


----------



## Green Grass

veggin psd;1139172 said:


> I have a good friend that works Baldwin/Hudson.....
> What do you need?


My wife has a friend who owns a restruant there. They have a small parking lot that she said that takes them around 45 min to plow. They do not shovel or do ice control or remove any snow from property. They told me what they are paying and I almost fell over. To make it easy what would your buddy or anyone on here charge for an hours worth of plowing. I have not seen the lot. just going off what she told me the other day but she knows for a fact that it takes them less then an hour to plow the lot.


----------



## qualitycut

veggin psd;1138513 said:


> Dear Mother Nature:
> 
> Thank you for the delightful snowfall last night. The timing was perfect and the light fluffy snow was easy to push. The temps were great as the salt worked wonderful with the afternoon sunshine.
> 
> Please send a snow fall event EXACTLY like this last one every four days until April 15.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mike


I will take snow every 4 days but not 8 inches at a time 2-4 is plenty for me. I'm going to run out of space in my smaller downtown lots. I sub for a guy on these so I don't get any removal out of it either.


----------



## Camden

veggin psd;1138513 said:


> Please send a snow fall event EXACTLY like this last one every four days until April 15.


x2

I can't remember the last time snow rolled in front of my plow so nicely. Couldn't ask for a better storm.


----------



## Deershack

Camden;1139631 said:


> x2
> 
> I can't remember the last time snow rolled in front of my plow so nicely. Couldn't ask for a better storm.


A better storm would have given me some salting. Winter is still young.


----------



## veggin psd

Deershack;1139650 said:


> A better storm would have given me some salting. Winter is still young.


Yah, sending statements for NOVEMBER plowing is a real bonus.

This winter could be a "Healer" payup

Saving up for a new 16' ebling!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Did any body here exact amounts around the area yet?


----------



## qualitycut

Epic Lawn Care;1139882 said:


> Did any body here exact amounts around the area yet?


Here is a link. 
http://kstp.com/weather/stories/S1867915.shtml?cat=3


----------



## shooterm

We finally ended at 4:30 today. Started at 3am yesterday. Came home last night for a four hour nap went straight to hauling snow. I drove tandem so long I forgot how to shift my pickup and ended up stalled in a intersection with a dead battery. Oh the joys of winter!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1139911 said:


> Here is a link.
> http://kstp.com/weather/stories/S1867915.shtml?cat=3


Hey thanks. How is it that the amounts at the airport ate always way lower then the amounts in the same town (bloomington, minneapolis)?

Doesnt make sense to me.


----------



## qualitycut

Epic Lawn Care;1140011 said:


> Hey thanks. How is it that the amounts at the airport ate always way lower then the amounts in the same town (bloomington, minneapolis)?
> 
> Doesnt make sense to me.


No problem, I was just thinking the same thing. I never understood that.


----------



## unit28

looking at 1-3 Thursday night if it holds the track

sure hope it's not more than that...because
gas is going up over $3.00 in some places.
I saw it at $3.04 regular gas, in Otsego Saturday.
Should I charge a fuel surcharge?


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1140133 said:


> looking at 1-3 Thursday night if it holds the track
> 
> sure hope it's not more than that...because
> gas is going up over $3.00 in some places.
> I saw it at $3.04 regular gas, in Otsego Saturday.
> Should I charge a fuel surcharge?


4 cents a gallon @ 30 gallons is only 1.20 I dont think its a big deal. Now if it gets over 4.00 a gallon for diesel like it was a few years ago then I will start to feel it.


----------



## unit28

I'm looking at near $500 loss over the course of winter

Much different than just a simple .04 diffrence
I was thinking @ 2.65 pr gal vs. $3.04

.39 cents difference. x 30 gallons x 40

should have charged a simple surcharge I guess.
or buy a storage tank, like smart people do


----------



## SSS Inc.

Epic Lawn Care;1140011 said:


> Hey thanks. How is it that the amounts at the airport ate always way lower then the amounts in the same town (bloomington, minneapolis)?
> 
> Doesnt make sense to me.


For my first post in two years of just reading I thought I would chime in. I plow a lot on the other side of 494 and measured exactly 7.25". They are wrong just about every storm.


----------



## mnglocker

Pics:


----------



## djagusch

unit28;1140220 said:


> I'm looking at near $500 loss over the course of winter
> 
> Much different than just a simple .04 diffrence
> I was thinking @ 2.65 pr gal vs. $3.04
> 
> .39 cents difference. x 30 gallons x 40
> 
> should have charged a simple surcharge I guess.
> or buy a storage tank, like smart people do


Most people dislike the surecharge method of billing. They understand why but if you a quote a month ago and it went up .30 cents they would think you quoted low or tight. I could be wrong but I think most people use 4 or 5 per gal when figuring bids. I use 5 for mowing/plowing.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1140278 said:


> For my first post in two years of just reading I thought I would chime in. I plow a lot on the other side of 494 and measured exactly 7.25". They are wrong just about every storm.


The amount at the airport is the "offical" metro snowfall amount too.

Why not do the measurement at the weather office in Chanhassen?

Just stupid in my opinion.....


----------



## albhb3

I bet its al the gore wh0res fault


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1141156 said:


> I bet its al the gore wh0res fault


----------



## albhb3

dont worry you"ll figure it out


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1140220 said:


> I'm looking at near $500 loss over the course of winter
> 
> Much different than just a simple .04 diffrence
> I was thinking @ 2.65 pr gal vs. $3.04
> 
> .39 cents difference. x 30 gallons x 40
> 
> should have charged a simple surcharge I guess.
> or buy a storage tank, like smart people do


So your saying you are going to be in the red 500 after the winter? No profit.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1141192 said:


> So your saying you are going to be in the red 500 after the winter? No profit.


I was thinking the same thing I would rather do nothing than loose money call me crazy


----------



## Bigcat99

qualitycut;1141192 said:


> So your saying you are going to be in the red 500 after the winter? No profit.


I guess I read his comment to mean that given a .39/gal increase in gas prices...with the other #'s he put in... that he figures it would cost him another $500 this winter - towards his bottom line. Or am I off there?


----------



## qualitycut

Bigcat99;1141286 said:


> I guess I read his comment to mean that given a .39/gal increase in gas prices...with the other #'s he put in... that he figures it would cost him another $500 this winter - towards his bottom line. Or am I off there?


I'm hoping that is the case for his sake because that wouldn't be a huge deal.


----------



## unit28

Bigcat99;1141286 said:


> I guess I read his comment to mean that given a .39/gal increase in gas prices...with the other #'s he put in... that he figures it would cost him another $500 this winter - towards his bottom line. Or am I off there?


yes that's what I'm saying.
It's just a loss in profit not a company killer.

My wife was gravely ill and along side of running my lawn service
I just let everyone sign on last years prices for snow.

Heck I had alot to keep up with, from many hospital visits
surguries etc. I spent weeks by her side at the hospital.
and I wish no one the same. 
It will leave you with very little time for thinking of growing 
financially vs. just getting done what's on your plate already.
And believe me, I was constantly faunching the bit to get after it everyday.

Was I expecting gas prices to hit over $3/gal? um yeah sure thing.

Now I'm looking for a fuel storage tank. Seems smart to me,
what do you guys think is the best time to buy bulk?

hope all of you have a great season,
good luck.


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1141554 said:


> yes that's what I'm saying.
> It's just a loss in profit not a company killer.
> 
> My wife was gravely ill and along side of running my lawn service
> I just let everyone sign on last years prices for snow.
> 
> Heck I had alot to keep up with, from many hospital visits
> surguries etc. I spent weeks by her side at the hospital.
> and I wish no one the same.
> It will leave you with very little time for thinking of growing
> financially vs. just getting done what's on your plate already.
> And believe me, I was constantly faunching the bit to get after it everyday.
> 
> Was I expecting gas prices to hit over $3/gal? um yeah sure thing.
> 
> Now I'm looking for a fuel storage tank. Seems smart to me,
> what do you guys think is the best time to buy bulk?
> 
> hope all of you have a great season,
> good luck.


Sorry to hear about your wife I hope things are better.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1142328 said:


> Sorry to hear about your wife I hope things are better.


Ditto.....:salute:


----------



## unit28

not looking for sympathy but thanks
The Doc said more than likely she'll have more internal infections in 3 to 4 weeks. 

She doesn't like it when I say she's a tough girl, but she is.
Hopefully the meds are going to knock out the infections so we'll see.


----------



## qualitycut

So they are saying 1 inch for tomorrow.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1144082 said:


> So they are saying 1 inch for tomorrow.


cant you do better than that


----------



## deicepro

qualitycut;1144082 said:


> So they are saying 1 inch for tomorrow.


Cross your fingers, do a dance, say a prayer........


----------



## pongow26

3-5 in my area


----------



## qualitycut

pongow26;1144518 said:


> 3-5 in my area


Come on now dont have be an a** and rub it in. 
Hope ya get it happy plowing.payup


----------



## qualitycut

Just heard two different forecasts one said 1-2 by 8am and another looked like its starting at 8am. 
For the metro What the rest of you guys hear?


----------



## pongow26

Well originally here for northern Mn they were saying(NOAA)1-2 and at about 4 it changed to 3-5 so who knows lol the weather guy is paid to be wrong ithink most of the time


----------



## mnlefty

qualitycut;1144866 said:


> Just heard two different forecasts one said 1-2 by 8am and another looked like its starting at 8am.
> For the metro What the rest of you guys hear?


Belinda said up to an inch, but mainly from noon to 4 tomorrow afternoon...

Chris Schafer on 4 said starting during morning rush, .5-1.5 by afternoon


----------



## qualitycut

mnlefty;1144885 said:


> Belinda said up to an inch, but mainly from noon to 4 tomorrow afternoon...
> 
> Chris Schafer on 4 said starting during morning rush, .5-1.5 by afternoon


Ha 5 said most falling from 4-8am 1-2 inches I do not understand how they are never the same.


----------



## 87chevy

up to 2 inches expected here


----------



## albhb3

I would rather just look at accuweather I figure 4 cant get anything right since Paul Doglas left, that guy was a magician


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1145104 said:


> I would rather just look at accuweather I figure 4 cant get anything right since Paul Doglas left, that guy was a magician


I agree, I miss Doug!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

They are talking a coating - 1" here in the metro for today, and I have heard anything from 1-3" to 3-7" for Saturday.

I guess, once again well have to see what happens....


----------



## unit28

I started on my roof
3 seperate sections of roof plus 3 decks

I still havn't had a chance to clear much of my own property.
If I do that and wash the truck maybe we'll see something.

Anyone else have a flat roof? I hope not..LOL


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1145139 said:


> I started on my roof
> 3 seperate sections of roof plus 3 decks
> 
> I still havn't had a chance to clear much of my own property.
> If I do that and wash the truck maybe we'll see something.
> 
> Anyone else have a flat roof? I hope not..LOL


No flat roof here, looks like fun thou....:waving:


----------



## mnlefty

albhb3;1145104 said:


> I would rather just look at accuweather I figure 4 cant get anything right since Paul Doglas left, that guy was a magician





Epic Lawn Care;1145133 said:


> I agree, I miss Doug!!!


As annoying as he can be, the goof on the roof is at times the biggest "weather terrorist" there is... but he's also right more often than any of the other locals I can recall.

He blogs the weather for the Star Tribune. I don't always check it, but he has backed today off to nothing but a nuisance, and is now calling 3-6 for Saturday.

FWIW, before the first big shot we got, that 6-10" of wet slop... he was the first I saw to call for anything close to those amounts during the middle of that week.


----------



## TKLAWN

I think I saw three flakes so far, oh wait there's three nore were at six and counting!


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1145334 said:


> I think I saw three flakes so far, oh wait there's three nore were at six and counting!


You got me beat, nothing as of yet here.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnlefty;1145306 said:


> As annoying as he can be, the goof on the roof is at times the biggest "weather terrorist" there is... but he's also right


Agreed.


----------



## SnowGuy73

The sun is out now, feels good too!


----------



## albhb3

hmm thats a nice coating ohh well no work today


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1145334 said:


> I think I saw three flakes so far, oh wait there's three more were at six and counting!


I think I saw seven


----------



## veggin psd

I like John Dee's forcast better than the NWS!!!!!payup

http://www.johndee.com/forecast_graphic.htm

Seems like john might be a bit optimistic about these next few days though.....


----------



## albhb3

veggin psd;1145502 said:


> I like John Dee's forcast better than the NWS!!!!!payup
> 
> http://www.johndee.com/forecast_graphic.htm
> 
> Seems like john might be a bit optimistic about these next few days though.....


man why cant I live in the UP


----------



## SnowGuy73

veggin psd;1145502 said:


> I like John Dee's forcast better than the NWS!!!!!payup
> 
> http://www.johndee.com/forecast_graphic.htm
> 
> Seems like john might be a bit optimistic about these next few days though.....


Well the moron on channel 4 just said that we could see a foot of snow on saturday.


----------



## albhb3

Epic fail thats gonna be count on it


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1145544 said:


> Epic fail thats gonna be count on it


Ha!!! I hope so, I need a break already......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Well, were now under a winter storm watch.

...SIGNIFICANT SNOWFALL EXPECTED SATURDAY FOR SOUTHEAST AND EAST
CENTRAL MINNESOTA AND WEST CENTRAL WISCONSIN...

.A WINTER STORM WATCH HAS BEEN ISSUED FROM LATE FRIDAY NIGHT
THROUGH LATE SATURDAY NIGHT FOR SOUTHEAST AND EAST CENTRAL
MINNESOTA AND WEST CENTRAL WISCONSIN...INCLUDING THE TWIN CITIES
METROPOLITAN AREA.

UPDATED TO START THE WATCH LATE FRIDAY NIGHT FOR COUNTIES IN WEST
CENTRAL WISCONSIN. THE START TIME FOR THE COUNTIES IN EAST CENTRAL
AND SOUTHEAST MINNESOTA HAS NOT CHANGED.

A WINTER STORM WILL GATHER STRENGTH AND MOVE EASTWARD ACROSS
SOUTHERN MINNESOTA AND NORTHERN IOWA AND SPREAD SIGNIFICANT
SNOWFALL INTO SOUTHEASTERN MINNESOTA AND WESTERN WISCONSIN.
POTENTIAL SNOWFALL AMOUNTS OF AT LEAST 6 INCHES OR MORE EXISTS
SOUTH AND EAST OF A LINE FROM ST. CLOUD...TO HUTCHINSON...TO
REDWOOD FALLS...WITH HIGHER END AMOUNTS...POSSIBLY OVER A FOOT OF
ACCUMULATION...ESPECIALLY IN WEST CENTRAL WISCONSIN. IF THE STORM
STAYS ON THE SAME TRACK...THE TWIN CITIES METRO AREA WILL PICK UP
8 TO 12 INCHES OF SNOW ACCUMULATION.

THE SNOW IS EXPECTED TO BEGIN SPREADING EASTWARD ACROSS MINNESOTA
AFTER MIDNIGHT FRIDAY NIGHT...AND CONTINUING UNTIL EARLY SUNDAY
MORNING.


----------



## qualitycut

Epic Lawn Care;1145814 said:


> Well, were now under a winter storm watch.
> 
> ...SIGNIFICANT SNOWFALL EXPECTED SATURDAY FOR SOUTHEAST AND EAST
> CENTRAL MINNESOTA AND WEST CENTRAL WISCONSIN...
> 
> .A WINTER STORM WATCH HAS BEEN ISSUED FROM LATE FRIDAY NIGHT
> THROUGH LATE SATURDAY NIGHT FOR SOUTHEAST AND EAST CENTRAL
> MINNESOTA AND WEST CENTRAL WISCONSIN...INCLUDING THE TWIN CITIES
> METROPOLITAN AREA.
> 
> UPDATED TO START THE WATCH LATE FRIDAY NIGHT FOR COUNTIES IN WEST
> CENTRAL WISCONSIN. THE START TIME FOR THE COUNTIES IN EAST CENTRAL
> AND SOUTHEAST MINNESOTA HAS NOT CHANGED.
> 
> A WINTER STORM WILL GATHER STRENGTH AND MOVE EASTWARD ACROSS
> SOUTHERN MINNESOTA AND NORTHERN IOWA AND SPREAD SIGNIFICANT
> SNOWFALL INTO SOUTHEASTERN MINNESOTA AND WESTERN WISCONSIN.
> POTENTIAL SNOWFALL AMOUNTS OF AT LEAST 6 INCHES OR MORE EXISTS
> SOUTH AND EAST OF A LINE FROM ST. CLOUD...TO HUTCHINSON...TO
> REDWOOD FALLS...WITH HIGHER END AMOUNTS...POSSIBLY OVER A FOOT OF
> ACCUMULATION...ESPECIALLY IN WEST CENTRAL WISCONSIN. IF THE STORM
> STAYS ON THE SAME TRACK...THE TWIN CITIES METRO AREA WILL PICK UP
> 8 TO 12 INCHES OF SNOW ACCUMULATION.
> 
> THE SNOW IS EXPECTED TO BEGIN SPREADING EASTWARD ACROSS MINNESOTA
> AFTER MIDNIGHT FRIDAY NIGHT...AND CONTINUING UNTIL EARLY SUNDAY
> MORNING.


 O man another wonderful snow fall with great timing, I am still waiting for a nice 2-4 starting at about 3pm and finishing up about 12 am. They didnt mention the wind following the snow either like the local channels are saying.


----------



## mnlefty

qualitycut;1145827 said:


> O man another wonderful snow fall with great timing, I am still waiting for a nice 2-4 starting at about 3pm and finishing up about 12 am. *They didnt mention the wind following the snow either like the local channels are saying*.


Not to mention this one to really pizz off the shovelers...

* Dangerously cold weather arrives over the weekend - wind chills dip into the -20 to -35 range by Saturday night and Sunday. Highs will not climb above zero across much of Minnesota Sunday and Monday, including the metro area.


----------



## qualitycut

mnlefty;1145988 said:


> Not to mention this one to really pizz off the shovelers...
> 
> * Dangerously cold weather arrives over the weekend - wind chills dip into the -20 to -35 range by Saturday night and Sunday. Highs will not climb above zero across much of Minnesota Sunday and Monday, including the metro area.


Yea I'm glad I only need to shovel 2 walks. We may get a wind blow plow sunday if its light enough snow


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1145827 said:


> O man another wonderful snow fall with great timing, I am still waiting for a nice 2-4 starting at about 3pm and finishing up about 12 am. They didnt mention the wind following the snow either like the local channels are saying.


I was just telling the wife the same thing over dinner.

This is going to suck!


----------



## TPC Services

Epic Lawn Care;1146038 said:


> I was just telling the wife the same thing over dinner.
> 
> This is going to suck!


If your that tired of the snow you can send it down this direction.:salute: Ain't seen **** yet this year, Was suppose to have gotten a couple of inches from this one but the Low has moved north all of a sudden!! Really  but know its just going to be rain.!!


----------



## albhb3

dont you think you got enough last year for this year


----------



## qualitycut

TPC Services;1146049 said:


> If your that tired of the snow you can send it down this direction.:salute: Ain't seen **** yet this year, Was suppose to have gotten a couple of inches from this one but the Low has moved north all of a sudden!! Really  but know its just going to be rain.!!


Yea I'm not sick of it, just wishing we could get some that dont end at 8 am I plow alot of stuff in Minneapolis and its a pain in the a** during the day up there, if it was done at 7pm I could care less as I have a +4 price. SOme people dont understand that it is done at 8am and the driveway isnt plowed at 7.


----------



## albhb3

I wish it wasnt on weekends just like last year


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1146064 said:


> I wish it wasnt on weekends just like last year


yea cuts into my drinking time lol.


----------



## qualitycut

Accuweather is only saying 2.7 inches.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1146082 said:


> Accuweather is only saying 2.7 inches.


I seen that earlier, hope it holds true.


----------



## unit28

well,
I knew as soon as I got the roof cleared off we might see more snow..but c'mon

THE 14 INCH AMOUNTS ARE OVER WEST CENTRAL WI NEAR EAU
CLAIRE AND LADYSMITH WITH AROUND A FOOT IN THE TWIN CITIES WITH 6
TO 10 INCHES ACROSS SOUTH CENTRAL MN. AS A RESULT...A WINTER
STORM WATCH WAS ISSUED.


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1146174 said:


> well,
> I knew as soon as I got the roof cleared off we might see more snow..but c'mon
> 
> THE 14 INCH AMOUNTS ARE OVER WEST CENTRAL WI NEAR EAU
> CLAIRE AND LADYSMITH WITH AROUND A FOOT IN THE TWIN CITIES WITH 6
> TO 10 INCHES ACROSS SOUTH CENTRAL MN. AS A RESULT...A WINTER
> STORM WATCH WAS ISSUED.


You might be back up there on Sunday haha. You might get lucky and hopefully the wind will blow it off.


----------



## unit28

I'm not that lucky
I'm sourrounded by trees. so it always just sits there waitng and never melts

Sitting on 65 acres surounded by pines, shoveling the roof and have Spirit of the Wild
cranked up.
Last year I built a 1000 watt system just for this.


----------



## qualitycut

3-4 by Saturday am for a total of 6-10 by Saturday evening. Accuweather still has not budged their 2.7 though.


----------



## albhb3

well at least it will be a white christmas


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1146456 said:


> 3-4 by Saturday am for a total of 6-10 by Saturday evening. Accuweather still has not budged their 2.7 though.


Dave Dahl just updated from 8" or so (metro) at 9:30 on channel 45 to 10-12" at 10:00 on channel 5. He said its shifted north and west.


----------



## veggin psd

qualitycut;1146456 said:


> 3-4 by Saturday am for a total of 6-10 by Saturday evening. Accuweather still has not budged their 2.7 though.


I'm 1 1/2 beers Northeast of MSP metro, and for my zip Accuweather now has changed it to 8.6 inches.......looks to be a nut buster weekend ahead of us.

.................careful what you wish for I guess!


----------



## unit28

SNOWFALL CONFIDENCE...TOTAL SNOWFALL AMOUNTS BETWEEN 8 AND 13
INCHES ARE FORECAST FOR WESTERN WI...7 TO 11 FOR EASTERN MN...AND
TAPERING BACK WEST AND SOUTH OF THERE TO 4 TO 7. CONFIDENCE IN
GETTING TO THESE AMOUNTS IN EASTERN MN AND WESTERN WI HAS REALLY
INCREASED. THE LOWEST CONFIDENCE IN SOUTHWEST AND SOUTH CENTRAL
MN. AMOUNTS OF ONLY A COUPLE INCHES ARE POSSIBLE...YET AS HIGH AS
6 TO 8 INCHES IF BANDS CAN WRAP THAT FAR AROUND THE SYSTEM ON
SATURDAY.

it went on to say something about ice , wind and windchills down to 45 below
ice fishing on monday is looking good.


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1146709 said:


> it went on to say something about ice , wind and windchills down to 45 below
> ice fishing on monday is looking good.


From the way its looking, I think a pillow and a nice warm bed is going to look good on Monday.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accuweather is now saying 7.4" of snow in this storm. 5.0" tonight, and 2.4" tomorrow during the day......


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS is saying storm totals if 7-13" by Saturday evening.


----------



## qualitycut

Well I wouldnt mind getting two pushes out of this as they are saying the first little bit may be heavy/wet snow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1146770 said:


> Well I wouldnt mind getting two pushes out of this.


Yes, I agree. But the damn timing of it is what has got me.

From what I am hearing its really not going to get going until midnight or so. Like someone was saying on here yesterday, people get up at 7am and there the phone calls start......:redbounce


----------



## qualitycut

Epic Lawn Care;1146776 said:


> Yes, I agree. But the damn timing of it is what has got me.
> 
> From what I am hearing its really not going to get going until midnight or so. Like someone was saying on here yesterday, people get up at 7am and there the phone calls start......:redbounce


Yea I hear ya on that. Sunday should be interesting will all the blown snow we could get. There are a few lots on the top of my head that I think may be needing a plow after the wind stops.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1146780 said:


> Yea I hear ya on that. Sunday should be interesting will all the blown snow we could get. There are a few lots on the top of my head that I think may be needing a plow after the wind stops.


True, its going to be a long couple of days ahead here.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Epic Lawn Care;1146776 said:


> Yes, I agree. But the damn timing of it is what has got me.
> 
> From what I am hearing its really not going to get going until midnight or so. Like someone was saying on here yesterday, people get up at 7am and there the phone calls start......:redbounce


Ya I love it when it starts snowing an inch an hour at 3am. 3-6 of wet stuff overnight tonight and another 5-7 of light fluffy stuff tomorrow. Why can't we get 2"ers once a week?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Epic Lawn Care;1146796 said:


> True, its going to be a long couple of days ahead here.


Quick buy some stock in Folgers.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1146855 said:


> Ya I love it when it starts snowing an inch an hour at 3am. 3-6 of wet stuff overnight tonight and another 5-7 of light fluffy stuff tomorrow. Why can't we get 2"ers once a week?


I've been asking that same question for years, it would be great wouldn't it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1146857 said:


> Quick buy some stock in Folgers.


Haha, not a bad plan. :laughing:


----------



## TPC Services

Accuweather has the Twin Cities area in for 8"-12" more for tonight in to Saturday. so how much snow are you guys up to accumulation wise now!?? you could start sending that stuff down to the central part of Iowa you know!! (LOL)


----------



## qualitycut

I just ran to the boss dealer got a few spare parts for this one. Also sent out a email to resi customers explaining the amount of snow, timing and such saying we will be there just probably not as quick as normal. Hopefully that will save me from a few calls in the morning.


----------



## exmark1

Were looking at 4.5 on Accuweather and 3-6 forecasted by most of them here in Central MN, were on the outside edge of it though so if it shifts again we would get less


----------



## Green Grass

exmark1;1146919 said:


> Were looking at 4.5 on Accuweather and 3-6 forecasted by most of them here in Central MN, were on the outside edge of it though so if it shifts again we would get less


maybe you will have some time to post some pics of that new truck you got


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accuweather is still saying 7.4" for my area, channel 4 and 5 are saying 12"+ for us.

I hope the locals are wrong...


----------



## Green Grass

Epic Lawn Care;1147039 said:


> Accuweather is still saying 7.4" for my area, channel 4 and 5 are saying 12"+ for us.
> 
> I hope the locals are wrong...


where back to the dusting to 2 feet should cover the amount.


----------



## tls22

Blizzard warnnings coming tonight for you guys.......10-12


----------



## mnglocker

Green Grass;1147069 said:


> where back to the dusting to 2 feet should cover the amount.


Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Dustball

Accuweather doesn't update their numbers often enough. It seems that each successive model that's being run has been increasing the snow amounts. Paul Douglas is now saying 12-16 inches for metro area.

The NWS has just come out with this in the last 15 mins-


> LATEST SNOW TOTAL GRIDS HAVE 12 TO 14 INCHES FOR THE TWIN
> CITIES WITH 12 TO 16 INCHES IN WEST CENTRAL WISCONSIN. THE 16 INCH
> AMOUNTS ARE IN THE RICE LAKE AND LADYSMITH AREAS. ELSEWHERE...10
> INCH AMOUNTS CURVE FROM MORA THROUGH ST CLOUD...WILLMAR TO MANKATO
> WITH 6 INCH AMOUNTS FROM ALEXANDRIA THROUGH CANBY TO FAIRMONT AND
> ALBERT LEA.
> 
> THE STORM WILL MOVE AWAY SATURDAY NIGHT...LEADING TO POTENTIAL
> WIND CHILL ADVISORIES/WARNINGS. RIGHT NOW...PROGGED WIND CHILLS BY
> SUNDAY MORNING ARE IN THE -35 TO -40 DEGREE RANGE IN THE MN CWA
> WITH -20 TO -30 DEGREES IN THE WI CWA. WILL LET LATER SHIFTS DEAL
> WITH THIS.


The wind is going to suck big time!


----------



## SnowGuy73

If you look at the radar right now there is rain heading at us from the south, and snow coming our way from the north....


----------



## Dustball

BTW, they moved up the start time. Now they're saying possibly starting as early at 9 tonight so get ready.


----------



## qualitycut

Dustball;1147234 said:


> BTW, they moved up the start time. Now they're saying possibly starting as early at 9 tonight so get ready.


Good if we get this much snow I would rather it be spread out I got about 90 percent of my customers to respond to my email and they all said they will be patient so I am hoping phone doesn't blow up. I got a few back ups in place just in case I get tied up with commercial accounts.
channel 11 just said 6-9 at 315.(metro)

Edit now they say one of their models is saying 21.5 inches for the metro and they are saying this storm could be like the 91 Halloween blizzard. If that is the case I will talk to you guys on Monday- Tuesday sometime.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1147240 said:


> Good if we get this much snow I would rather it be spread out I got about 90 percent of my customers to respond to my email and they all said they will be patient so I am hoping phone doesn't blow up. I got a few back ups in place just in case I get tied up with commercial accounts.
> channel 11 just said 6-9 at 315.(metro)
> 
> Edit now they say one of their models is saying 21.5 inches for the metro and they are saying this storm could be like the 91 Halloween blizzard. If that is the case I will talk to you guys on Monday- Tuesday sometime.


F that, 21" ill kill myself.


----------



## mnglocker

Epic Lawn Care;1147261 said:


> F that, 21" ill kill myself.


Can I have your trucks then?:laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnglocker;1147272 said:


> Can I have your trucks then?:laughing:


Lol, sure!


----------



## deicepro

Dear God,
PLEASE dont let my shovel crews quit:cryingLEASE


----------



## qualitycut

Epic Lawn Care;1147261 said:


> F that, 21" ill kill myself.


Haha, he said he thinks that is a little on the heavy side.  If that happens im going to hook up a big a** diesel tank saturate lots and set them a blaze. I saw that amount on nbc weather plus channel 249 comcast.


----------



## Camden

deicepro;1147274 said:


> Dear God,
> PLEASE dont let my shovel crews quit:cryingLEASE


Are they threatening to or what? :laughing:

There's always Craig's List if you need some quick help.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1147278 said:


> Haha, he said he thinks that is a little on the heavy side.  If that happens im going to hook up a big a** diesel tank saturate lots and set them a blaze. I saw that amount on nbc weather plus channel 249 comcast.


Yup I just saw that about five minutes ago, TWC has down graded from what they were saying earlier. Accuweather is still the same.


----------



## TRUE TURF LAWN

Ha ha ha ha!


----------



## albhb3

Epic Lawn Care;1145542 said:


> Well the moron on channel 4 just said that we could see a foot of snow on saturday.





albhb3;1145544 said:


> Epic fail thats gonna be count on it


uh Oh I may have to bend over on this one


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1147372 said:


> uh Oh I may have to bend over on this one


Funny, I was just thinking the same thing.... Sh:t!!!


----------



## TKLAWN

payup:cryinghelp:


----------



## qualitycut

I'm gonna try and take a little nap probably not going to happen but I have been up since 630 am and I don't see sleep in the near future.


----------



## plow612

About to go pick up some salt, then setting the alarm for 3:30 and trying to get some sleep before then.

Here we go!


----------



## maverjohn

Fox news said 8-10 inchs starting after midnite up here, we'l see


----------



## veggin psd

Good luck to all. Stay focused and safe.

If I can help anyone, phone me or text.....quite a few boss and 7.3 parts on hand for lend if it is helpful to someone........Im hitting the sheets for a while, Might be a day or so before that happens again.....

715 seven 90-seven 442
phone or text- Mike


----------



## albhb3

yep got the call at 6 will be out at 4


----------



## TKLAWN

Started to snow abot 20 minutes ago and roads went from dry to snow coverd pretty quick, yeah its coming down. Take it easy guys it's gonna be a long one.


----------



## PrimoSR

Not gonna lie I am nervous about this one. 1st year plowing, 4th storm and this! Just started snowing here in Orono


----------



## OC&D

Not a flake here in St. Paul yet. It doesn't sound like it'll be too long before we're inundated though.


----------



## albhb3

just started 5 min ago in eagan saw the lakeville cam on 4 they were getting pounded


----------



## qualitycut

PrimoSR;1147803 said:


> Not gonna lie I am nervous about this one. 1st year plowing, 4th storm and this! Just started snowing here in Orono


Yea its going to be tough keeping up with this one they just upped it to 16-18 by tomorrow night.


----------



## albhb3

PrimoSR;1147803 said:


> Not gonna lie I am nervous about this one. 1st year plowing, 4th storm and this! Just started snowing here in Orono


yea dont be nervous everyone is going to fall behind somewhere its not like the cities are going to be plowing the side streets anyway, so even if your clients can get out of the driveway doesnt mean there going anywhere


----------



## OC&D

PrimoSR;1147803 said:


> Not gonna lie I am nervous about this one. 1st year plowing, 4th storm and this! Just started snowing here in Orono


#1: Go to bed right now and get a few zzz's.
#2: Relax and plow with the storm, you're only human.
#3: If you get tired, take a nap, no sense in wrecking anything 'cause you're tired.
#4: Have fun and make some money!Thumbs Up


----------



## Deershack

I've got 4T of salt on the truck. Let me know if you need any spread. 651-895-9233


----------



## PrimoSR

albhb3;1147820 said:


> yea dont be nervous everyone is going to fall behind somewhere its not like the cities are going to be plowing the side streets anyway, so even if your clients can get out of the driveway doesnt mean there going anywhere


Good point, last weekend it took them about 5 hours after the storm ended to do my road.


----------



## PrimoSR

OC&D;1147828 said:


> #1: Go to bed right now and get a few zzz's.
> #2: Relax and plow with the storm, you're only human.
> #3: If you get tired, take a nap, no sense in wrecking anything 'cause you're tired.
> #4: Have fun and make some money!Thumbs Up


Thanks for the advice, heading to bed very soon.


----------



## OC&D

It's here.


----------



## ryde307

I hate snow in any amount above 3". I spent all day getting sleds ready for out west then we get dumped on here. I wish I got to enjoy fresh snow around here for once. Did I mention I hate large snows? Im with epic if we get 21"s I quit. Sorry for the rant im just one of the ones that like lots of litttle snows for you guys that want the snowstorms this one is for you. Good luck everyone make some money hopefully.


----------



## Deershack

I went to the store tonight for groceries, brought a large supply of firewood in for my wife and moved my trucks around on the lot to open up more room for the owner to stack in. If I don't get called out, I will just blow the drive and finish hooking up the outside Christmas lights. Bad thing about not plowing is I don't get to make all the money you guys do during the storms, good thing is that when I do get called on to salt, I get to drive on plowed street and lots. My biggest problem will be breaking up the salt that is in the UTG auger tray. Little windshield fluid should take care of that.


----------



## mnglocker

PrimoSR;1147803 said:


> Not gonna lie I am nervous about this one. 1st year plowing, 4th storm and this! Just started snowing here in Orono


It's been dropping since 10:20pm in Independence, 5 miles west of Orono proper.

Pack some munchies in a bag, extra pair of boots/dry socks and get some pillow time. I'm going to get up at 1:30 and check it out.

Primo, If you need some pointers or have a question, shoot me a call.

-Dan


----------



## mnglocker

2" down on the ground and it's coming down harder now in Delano (55328) @ 00:15hrs.


----------



## qualitycut

Well I can't fall asleep to much thinking and planning going on in my tiny little brain. Be safe out there and make some money. Its piling up her in inver grove.


----------



## albhb3

here too didnt check depth was afraid Id be covered by the time I got back in cant sleep ohh well im sure we have at least 3 by the looks of it


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1147939 said:


> here too didnt check depth was afraid Id be covered by the time I got back in cant sleep ohh well im sure we have at least 3 by the looks of it


Yea I may run and do a few of the close drive I have before i head down town. Just so I will hopefully have a few less calls at 7-8 in the am.


----------



## mnglocker

We've got at least 6 on the ground and it's BLOWING hard. @03:13 

Gentlemen, start your engines.


----------



## shooterm

Rochester area I have 1 1/2" really crusty crap. Its raining now so nasty stuff for a sidewalk crew.


----------



## exmark1

Im up in Alexandria, we were forecast to get up to 8 inches last total when I went to bed, we have not seen a single flake here yet!


----------



## qualitycut

Stopped in downtown?


----------



## chuckraduenz

st. cloud is snow like mad............................


----------



## shooterm

I went and cleared the hardpack off a few residentials as it switched to powder. 2" of snow more like brittle ice then anything. Very tough going I really feel for are sidewalk crews, thanks by the way for fluid film. I'm hoping it makes it easier to clear the bulk of the snow we're expecting. We start plowing at 10am for my other gig.


----------



## albhb3

back in for a few damn cold wind


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1148163 said:


> back in for a few damn cold wind


Turn the heat up.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1148269 said:


> Turn the heat up.


ya know ive tried that multiple times in that skid and still no heat however it did work last year... for the first night, dont worry however I had a awesome layer of snow insulating me all morning  ya hear all the plows are off the road for now. Gotta hand it to them they looked great at 3 this morn


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1148274 said:


> ya know ive tried that multiple times in that skid and still no heat however it did work last year... for the first night, dont worry however I had a awesome layer of snow insulating me all morning  ya hear all the plows are off the road for now. Gotta hand it to them they looked great at 3 this morn


I'm ready to go home cars stuck on every st in downtown.


----------



## SnowGuy73

This sucks!!!


----------



## TKLAWN

Epic Lawn Care;1148456 said:


> This sucks!!!


10-4 what is the point it just blows right back in any way. Gonna stop and ride it out a while.


----------



## tls22

Epic Lawn Care;1148456 said:


> This sucks!!!


lol
Be safe guys.....looking last night when you said you had rain coming from the south and snow from the north, was a set-up just to pound you guys. I went through 3 storms like this last febuary, just do what you can and know ur limit. Its snow......its not going anywhere. This is a storm you will prob not see again in a long time.


----------



## Dustball

This is pretty close to where I am-



> 0247 PM SNOW OAKDALE 44.99N 92.97W
> 12/11/2010 E20.0 INCH WASHINGTON MN TRAINED SPOTTER
> 
> STORM TOTAL SO FAR...ESTIMATED 9 INCHES IN THE PAST 4
> HOURS.


----------



## veggin psd

ENOUGH ALREADY! 
I give up (for a few hours)

A foot or so on the ground. Snowing and blowing like a MOFO!

Everything is opened up, and I am losing ground anyway, so its time for a couple hours of down time and then hit it for the rest of the night......

The city hasn't plowed since 7AM,  so residential customers cant move anyway. IU bet there will be a couple "issues" with the decision to abandon ship and not do ANY streets for 24 hours in this weather. .......And they are negotiating the union contract at this time.......DUMB move IMHO.


----------



## pheasantfarmer

yeah here we got close to a foot and still coming down...I just got back from doing some residentials and yeah that wind it nasty had some 3 foot drifts in some of the drives, but the snowblower on the tractor powered right through them. Not going back out till the storm stops or at least dies down, its going to be cold tomorrow....hang in there guys!


----------



## maverjohn

You guy have fun, all we got was about 1inch of blowing snow so all I got to plow where some drifts.
Now comes the cold so don't forget to plug your trucks in,


----------



## exmark1

We got an 1/8 of an inch here in Alexandria, they were forecasting up to 8 total inches


----------



## qualitycut

I haven't done resis as they didn't plow the streets will tonight I got a worst stuck photo also I got pulled out an 5 min later they needed a pull


----------



## unit28

Are we there yet?:........


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1148708 said:


> Are we there yet?:........


Ha I wish my truck has been running since 2 am. Im scared to shut it off it might go to bed.


----------



## shooterm

We split the crews up in shifts and I go back out at midnight.


----------



## tls22

pretty much ending in the metro now....


----------



## NBI Lawn

We've been going since about 3AM...still out now. Sitting in a lot taking a break. Not sure what the total is here but I think it is close to a metric **** ton.


----------



## qualitycut

Just saw the city helping some get their car out after the city plow went buy. 

It was squad car.


----------



## djagusch

Anybody with a skid or loader near johnson pkwy in st paul i could use some help. 6519838520


----------



## veggin psd

Alright, I think I am actually caught up now.
For now, until the city gets off their lazy a$$es and plow streets, they are untouched since 7AM! Over a foot of snow and they have not plowed since this morning. WTF?

I would not want to be the mayor after church tomorrrow........


----------



## Deershack

djagusch;1148937 said:


> Anybody with a skid or loader near johnson pkwy in st paul i could use some help. 6519838520


Now you tell me. Since I don't plow, just salt, I sent my skid down to my son's farm in Wis. for the winter. Sounds like I'm less then a mile from you.


----------



## qualitycut

veggin psd;1149113 said:


> Alright, I think I am actually caught up now.
> For now, until the city gets off their lazy a$$es and plow streets, they are untouched since 7AM! Over a foot of snow and they have not plowed since this morning. WTF?
> 
> I would not want to be the mayor after church tomorrrow........


Yea it worked out for me as my comercials kept me busy for about 20 hrs so my couple resis didn't call and ask where I was then call again and ask where I was because th plow just came by.


----------



## djagusch

Up for 27hrs 20 more miles till I can lay in bed. Then back at it maybe 9ish.


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone hear a total.


----------



## tls22

qualitycut;1149566 said:


> Anyone hear a total.


17.1 at the airport


----------



## albhb3

just got back in from a 17 hr run kill me now have to go back at 8:30. Lets see what a Cluster fluck it was... 1 light pole is MIA, One serp. belt and Im guessing the alternator as well just has to happen on the worst day of the year and yes that vehical is still in that lot, I made it but dont want to know what else I may have screwed up


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1149566 said:


> Anyone hear a total.


21.5" in Shakopee.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Talking 4-6" on wednesday and thursday....

Please, no.


----------



## qualitycut

Epic Lawn Care;1150261 said:


> Talking 4-6" on wednesday and thursday....
> 
> Please, no.


Oo I can't wait ha. I'm actually having a little fun plowing tonight don't feel rushed and can putz around.


----------



## Green Grass

I am sure glad we got everything done today so we can sleep tonight.


----------



## qualitycut

My culdesac still has not been plowed once yet. On another not I saw 2 people died in a fire because the fire truck got stuck during blizzard conditions at 130 am sunday. Umm I'm pretty sure that it was done snowing at 9 on saturday maybe it was because the roads didn't get plowed?


----------



## albhb3

well finally finished up just about in at 40 hours. I could use a week of recovery time


----------



## albhb3

Epic Lawn Care;1150261 said:


> Talking 4-6" on wednesday and thursday....
> 
> Please, no.


you shut your mouth!


----------



## unit28

I got my on my resi's Saturday by 6AM
after that I couldn't get back on them till 2pm Sunday

I'm wondering why they didn't even have one open lane
because I've got one home that's on a curve. It caught all the snow from the plow trucks
after they went through.

I should leave it there and charge admission to the neighborhood snowhill.


----------



## shooterm

We started our main push at 3am sunday and finally finished it up 7am monday morning. We called everyone in the book old employees, friends,family got them in to help. I jumped in a skidder with a 10ft blade for trimming right off the bat to see if it was even worth it and got stuck in it for 26 hours straight. I mean it I stopped at 10am for a sandwich and milk for aboot 5mins, got brought a burger at 7pm and ate it in the cab. 

Neat things I learned last night. We have a old style 10ft poly(plexiglass) skid blade thats light and fast as crap. Bad part is I touched, backdragging, a very small metal rod with the moldboard and it shattered the whole blade at that temp(I mean the whole blade blew into chunks in front of my eyes). Pilot controls are nice but you can get by without them since everyone know how to run hand/feet. Using your hands and feet on a skid doing the Snoppy dance for 26 hours straight is torture. Seems like the skids always getting barked at. They are the first to start the push so changes effect them first. The major one is the skid platform itself is much more difficult to observe the site from considering how low they sit and you really just dont get a chance to traverse the site before hand.

This is my not worth it moment. Really dont pickup jobs on the phone last minute. We plowed a Warehouse with loading docks with a wicked grade on the parking lot DOWN to the warehouse. Maintence road also was included last sec which was extreme. This was the only time we all got aggresive and didnt make any money if you figure in the time.

I spent so much freaking time plowing this weekend I went from zen moment with the machine to zombie mode forget what I did the last 15mins. Due to pretty much all plowsites on the outskirts of town the drifting really made this a bad storm for us. Easily worst conditions I've worked through.


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1150612 said:


> you shut your mouth!


Accuweather is saying around an inch for Wednesday night, the locals are saying anywhere from 2-4" and 4-6".

Mind you, Accuweather predicted 7.4" for last Saturday.....

I say no more snow until after New Years, we all deserve a break!


----------



## veggin psd

Epic Lawn Care;1151173 said:


> Accuweather is saying around an inch for Wednesday night, the locals are saying anywhere from 2-4" and 4-6".
> 
> Mind you, Accuweather predicted 7.4" for last Saturday.....
> 
> I say no more snow until after New Years, we all deserve a break!


\

If 4-6 inches of snow lands here Wendesday night, I am gonna have to self-medicate, Im exhausted.

40 hours of plowing in two days, then I go to WORK today. Not so fun. Only fun would be running statements at month end! payup


----------



## SnowGuy73

veggin psd;1151228 said:


> \
> 
> If 4-6 inches of snow lands here Wendesday night, I am gonna have to self-medicate, Im exhausted.
> 
> 40 hours of plowing in two days, then I go to WORK today. Not so fun. Only fun would be running statements at month end! payup


I hear you, I am burnt out!


----------



## albhb3

I think we all are best sleep in a long time however


----------



## mnlefty

I just wrapped up all the straggler details this afternoon. Started 5am Saturday, slept for 1.5 hrs about noon yesterday, then about 6 hours last night.

I was looking forward to sleeping long tonight, but this afternoon got a call to see if I can sub with my toolcat/blower tonight so I'll be back at it again one more time.

I'm almost 100% seasonal contract, so I would just as soon not see anything wed night, but even 4-6 is gonna feel like a dusting after this.


----------



## snorider075

fellas got any pics of the aftermath?


----------



## Green Grass

Epic Lawn Care;1151271 said:


> I hear you, I am burnt out!


yea nothing like planning on sleeping in and getting a fire call at 5:30 in the morning.


----------



## plowguy43

Yeah any pics? I'm jealous, its 50* and raining....


----------



## Green Grass

plowguy43;1151606 said:


> Yeah any pics? I'm jealous, its 50* and raining....


well its -5 here


----------



## qualitycut

snorider075;1151566 said:


> fellas got any pics of the aftermath?[/QUO
> 
> I feel like I snapped a few but honestly dont remember. My camera is in my truck and I would rather not see my truck for a few days after spending about 50 hours in it the past few days. I will put some up tomorrow if I do.


----------



## albhb3

heard it will be a dusting suppost to hit the redwood falls area and have zero problems with that


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1151602 said:


> yea nothing like planning on sleeping in and getting a fire call at 5:30 in the morning.


Thats odd, we had a call at about 5:00 this morning also....


----------



## Zigblazer

Well, I'm finally home, and I think we got some snow.

1st before I left home on Dec 1, we got 6-8inches of heavy wet snow at home. I got it all cleaned up the day before we left, and then my plow truck blows a tranny line. I say screw it and leave anyway for Rochester, MN.

2nd a couple days after getting to Rochester, they get a good snow storm. Roch got 8" and my Dads in Zumbro Falls got 12" where I had to pick up his car trailer the next day. No snow at home from this storm. I then left the next day with my little brother for Pheasant Hunting in South Dakota. Where we had a great time, and shot a lot of birds.

3rd. Friday night before we leave it starts a light snow, then it gets windy. We were out celebrating until bars closed and ended up walking half way across town at 2:30am in the high winds and blowing snow. There was already 12" drifts all over town.

We got up and left at 7:00am where we found visibility very poor. With 45mph winds and blowing snow we never made it up to the speed limit, and stayed around 45mph until we got into MN. Not too much for drifts on the road in SD because the wind was straight out of the North. We got into MN and found every town was filled with deep drifts only because they slowed the wind down. Drifts held to around 1 foot to that point. A little ways in we turned south and found North South road to be one long sea of drifts ranging from bare to 3 feet in most places. With a couple sneekily placed 5-6 footers. The visibility never got any better and our travel slowed to an average 30mph.

We continued going East and South avoiding the closed roads until we hit one drift too many. The truck lost all power and started blowing black smoke. We pulled off the road and found my air filter was one solid chunk of ice. After chipping it out of the box, we ran to the next larger town and found a Napa that was open with our air filter sitting on the passenger floor. The further East we got the worse the storm got. We pulled a car out of the parking lot at Napa and passed so many cars, vans, and pickups stuck in the middle or the side of the road it wasn't funny. We continued on and reached HWY 52 a couple miles North of Cannon Falls to find 2 Semi's stuck on the road along with 12 other vehicles stuck between CR86 and Cannon Falls. Then we saw the first County Plow of the trip, but it wasn't on 52. We continued down 52 into the almost absent road, where the now dark sky was actually helping us see tracks with the fog lights on.

We eventually made it to my brothers in Eyota, and I made it back to my Wife at my sisters in Rochester, where my entire family was apparently worried sick about us. The only one that wasn't worried was my wife, she said she's seen what I've driven through and knows I enjoy it as long as I can stay away from the other idiotic drivers. My mom had called at least 5 times in the trip saying she would pay for a hotel if we stopped and finished driving on Sunday when the roads were cleared. Our trip our to SD took 8 and 1/2 hours. Our return trip lasted almost 12 hours.

4th My wife, my 4 month old, and I made the last 5 hour trip back North to our house on Sunday, pulling her van on the car trailer through the cities with all of those Moronic drivers, stopping in Duluth to get two of our dogs, to reach home at 9:00 PM. We got 1-2 inches of blown snow at home that whole time, which my neighbor kindly plowed out of my driveway around my still broken plow truck.

It was an experience my wife and I will never forget for many reasons. Everyone is home safe, and we can only thank God for that.

Anyway, Have fun, and enjoy the snow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Here we go again, Accuweather is now saying 1.2" for tomorrow and Thursday. Thats up from 0.8" the last two days.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Channels 5, 9, and 11 are all saying 2-4". Channel 4 says 2-5"...


----------



## albhb3

I know I saw that last night "goodbye cruel world":salute:


----------



## AiRhed

I got some funny pics. Like old man winter had it out PERSONALLY for the plow guys.


----------



## unit28

wait for it...
wait for it....

THE PERSISTENT TROUGH OVER THE EASTERN
SEABOARD...CURRENT THINKING...IS THAT THE NORTHERN PLAINS AND
WESTERN GREAT LAKES SYSTEM WILL LIKELY HANG AROUND THROUGH THE END
OF THE WORK WEEK. WE COULD HAVE SEVERAL MORE INCHES OF SNOW BY
MIDDAY FRIDAY.


----------



## AiRhed

This one just made me chuckle. I mean, nice aim old man winter.


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1152326 said:


> wait for it...
> wait for it....
> 
> THE PERSISTENT TROUGH OVER THE EASTERN
> SEABOARD...CURRENT THINKING...IS THAT THE NORTHERN PLAINS AND
> WESTERN GREAT LAKES SYSTEM WILL LIKELY HANG AROUND THROUGH THE END
> OF THE WORK WEEK. WE COULD HAVE SEVERAL MORE INCHES OF SNOW BY
> MIDDAY FRIDAY.


I quit!!!!!!!!:waving:


----------



## Greenery

Epic Lawn Care;1151173 said:


> Accuweather is saying around an inch for Wednesday night, the locals are saying anywhere from 2-4" and 4-6".
> 
> Mind you, Accuweather predicted 7.4" for last Saturday.....
> 
> I say no more snow until after New Years, we all deserve a break!


I look at 4 or 5 different weather sites and I've found accuweather to be the least accurate.


----------



## AiRhed

> I've found accuweather to be the least accurate.


Can't judge a site by its title.


----------



## qualitycut

Well wnt back out today to do my foreclosures and 1 time calls get to go pile snow tonight looking at about 65 hrs by the time I am done done. Hopefully it doesn't snow tomorrow.


----------



## justinsp

Anybody know of where a person can haul snow for off site dumping? I have 2 small lots in north minneapolis that I need to get hauled off site. I have the trucks/bobcat for loading. Just dont have any idea where to haul it to.

I sure hope we dont get anymore snow for awhile. I am burnt. If we dont see snow the rest of season I would not mind. Damn the seasonal contracts.


----------



## qualitycut

justinsp;1152740 said:


> Anybody know of where a person can haul snow for off site dumping? I have 2 small lots in north minneapolis that I need to get hauled off site. I have the trucks/bobcat for loading. Just dont have any idea where to haul it to.
> 
> I sure hope we dont get anymore snow for awhile. I am burnt. If we dont see snow the rest of season I would not mind. Damn the seasonal contracts.


Through an add on craigslist. My buddy had luck with that last year.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1152764 said:


> Through an add on craigslist. My buddy had luck with that last year.


Yup, I had seen a couple of ads on Craigslist last year guys offering to take snow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Here we F-ING go again.

Accuweather is up to 2.8" total.

NWS 1-2" tommorow daytime, and 2-3" overnight.

I'm going to kill someone............................:realmad::realmad:


----------



## Green Grass

Epic Lawn Care;1151825 said:


> Thats odd, we had a call at about 5:00 this morning also....


it never fails


----------



## qualitycut

Only thing that kept me sane last storm was they are all per push and I charge more for 4+ besides a couple driveways which are yearly. All I know is I need a break and a vacation somewhere where I do not have to look at snow for a few days. Im going to be out of wack for a good week.


----------



## unit28

I'm still digging myself out.
I hope it snows 2" so I can get a break by going back to work.


----------



## albhb3

Epic Lawn Care;1153108 said:


> Here we F-ING go again.
> 
> Accuweather is up to 2.8" total.
> 
> NWS 1-2" tommorow daytime, and 2-3" overnight.
> 
> I'm going to kill someone............................QUOTE]
> 
> well thats it putting the noose on as we speak


----------



## unit28

SNOW WILL CONTINUE TO DEVELOP FROM WEST TO EAST OVER CENTRAL
MINNESOTA TODAY. THE SNOW WILL SPREAD INTO WESTERN WISCONSIN LATER
TODAY AND TONIGHT. SNOW ACCUMULATIONS OF THREE TO SIX INCHES ARE
LIKELY OVER PORTIONS OF CENTRAL AND SOUTH CENTRAL MINNESOTA AND
SMALL PORTIONS OF WEST CENTRAL WISCONSIN BY MIDDAY THURSDAY.

don't blame me...I only asked for 2".


----------



## justinsp

Is there an end in sight???? I wake up everymorning this past 2 weeks and just dread looking at the weather forecast. Anyone else feel this way?


----------



## TKLAWN

Hope it goes south. I need a break too.


----------



## yamahatim

A: People complain about work and money? Really?
B: Some wish they had just one of the two. Really. 

It amazes me I even have post A.
Make it now, if it quits snowing then we will be back to reading posts pertaining to B.


----------



## ddb maine

You are all tired?!?!? It's a feeding frenzy out there and your bellys are full? Then bag it up and put it in the freezer. Next year you may be like the northeast has been since last year. Way way below average! Take every push you can and make every dollar you can. There are some of us who must deal with seemingly endless freeze thaw cycles with periods of flooding rains. If my work slows down I'm coming out there and bailing you all out. 

All in fun. But I am seriously pissed this winter seems to be even worse than last and last year was bad.


----------



## qualitycut

Got rear ended by a dumper hauling snow at about 3am I was hauling a skid on a trailer. I jack knifed took up 3 lanes of traffic. All that happened broken ramp on trailer and the neck of the trailer missed my bumper and gouged the rim.


----------



## albhb3

ddb maine;1153910 said:


> You are all tired?!?!? It's a feeding frenzy out there and your bellys are full? Then bag it up and put it in the freezer. Next year you may be like the northeast has been since last year. Way way below average! Take every push you can and make every dollar you can. There are some of us who must deal with seemingly endless freeze thaw cycles with periods of flooding rains. If my work slows down I'm coming out there and bailing you all out.
> 
> All in fun. But I am seriously pissed this winter seems to be even worse than last and last year was bad.


but the difference is we are dang near to average and its only mid dec. and I dont think people are complaining just wore out from the last storm and everyone would be fine even if we had 2 10 inches 3 days apart


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1153921 said:


> Got rear ended by a dumper hauling snow at about 3am I was hauling a skid on a trailer. I jack knifed took up 3 lanes of traffic. All that happened broken ramp on trailer and the neck of the trailer missed my bumper and gouged the rim.


no pics didnt happen:laughing: you know the rules. make a statement on here like that and you have to put up pics


----------



## ddb maine

How many hours have you all spent in your trucks in the past two weeks? Serious numbers. Dunkin donuts doesn't count.


----------



## albhb3

well just from 11th from 4am to monday 4am it was just over 39 hours and put another 8 in yesterday. I would say easy 55 and im on the low end


----------



## ddb maine

Hmm. 4.5 days and 55 hours is hefty. It's do-able, but tiring. Well keep at it spring is only 4 months away. I would give anything to be out there right now.


----------



## albhb3

ddb maine;1153979 said:


> Hmm. 4.5 days and 55 hours is hefty. It's do-able, but tiring. Well keep at it spring is only 4 months away. I would give anything to be out there right now.


where are you in southern maine, I think my uncle lives around millonoket


----------



## justinsp

Weekend of Dec. 3 - 18 Hours 
This past weekend. Left house 2 am Saturday morning, got home monday morning at 6 am. Back out monday night for another 8 hours doing bobcat work. 60 hours b/w sat am and tuesday morning. Looks like another 12-15 hours tonight/tomorrow.


----------



## ryde307

We have been working 18 to 22 hour days sine th beginning. We have a solid 8-10 days left. I am over snow but at the same time we have billed out more this storm than all of last year. So money is good just tiring.


----------



## ddb maine

^^^: I'm in Alfred. I'm hours from millinocket.
^: that's the attitude to have.


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1153924 said:


> no pics didnt happen:laughing: you know the rules. make a statement on here like that and you have to put up pics


Yea that's the last thing I thought about. I was hauling someone elses skid and trailer I was on the phone with then he had to hook up a chain to pull me back I was blocking 3 lanes on hennipen. I have been in my truck for 50 and skid last night for 12 so I saying no snow tonight.


----------



## albhb3

looks like it may stay just sw of eden prarie not really making it any farther west


----------



## AiRhed

How many hours? I think it's probably best measured in days. 2.5. Slept in it one night, not the negative 14 night. Even the Mummy bag wont do at that temp.

Mad props to the dude in the skid. If that bank lets go, bye bye. This is the Eden Prairie Mall Crew doin what they do.


----------



## SSS Inc.

ddb maine;1153961 said:


> How many hours have you all spent in your trucks in the past two weeks? Serious numbers. Dunkin donuts doesn't count.


Since Saturday: 38 hours in truck Sat/Sun. 35 hours in a Bobcat after that. Tomorrow I will either be plowing or loading trucks if the storm misses us.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Went out at 3am Sat to 7am Sun, 11am Sun to 5am Mon, 9am Mon to 6am Tues, 9am Tues to 1am Wed, 8am Wed to 7pm. Almost done just have 2 more places to push back piles. I've spent $4900 in fuel since Sat


----------



## albhb3

just heard on 9 that possibilty of another monster comming in on the 24-25th, guess it is looking like the one from this past weekend


----------



## djagusch

albhb3;1154912 said:


> just heard on 9 that possibilty of another monster comming in on the 24-25th, guess it is looking like the one from this past weekend


Like they can really forecast that far out. They can't get 48hrs out right half the time.


----------



## mnglocker

There's white crap on the ground again. :bluebounc :realmad:


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnglocker;1155165 said:


> There's white crap on the ground again. :bluebounc :realmad:


Boy they sure nailed this one again huh?

At 04:30 this morning in Shakopee there was 0.40" of snow in my driveway. Its now 06:50 and we have about 3.0" and coming down pretty good...... :realmad:


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1154912 said:


> just heard on 9 that possibilty of another monster comming in on the 24-25th, guess it is looking like the one from this past weekend


No way, are you kidding me? 

That will make four years in a row it has snowed on Christmas. I sure hope not.


----------



## mnlefty

albhb3;1154912 said:


> just heard on 9 that possibilty of another monster comming in on the 24-25th, guess it is looking like the one from this past weekend


Ian Leonard is the King D-Bag of weather terrorists. Even if he turns out to be right it's still just stupid to put something like that out there. Only reason to say that is straight weather terrorism, just trying to get everybody riled up.

If he thinks it's coming like the last one, how come we didn't hear about that one 10 days beforehand?


----------



## deicepro

Last night we were on the line of 1-3 / 3-5
This morning at 2:30 and 6:30...........0"
Priceless


----------



## SnowGuy73

It can stop anytime now.....


----------



## ryde307

Guys were out hauling all night in minneapolis not a flake I get up at 5 thinking it must not of snowed cause I didnt hear from them. I realized we had a half inch or so so I went out to salt and now its coming down pretty well. But only the SW stuff NW and Minneapolis has nothing.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Channel 9 just said shakopee has as much as an inch.

If thats only an inch in my driveway, I must have a two foot [email protected]!!!


----------



## qualitycut

A dusting in Inver Grove.

If any MN guys need a hand today l am available 651 4701856


----------



## chuckraduenz

st. cloud nothing..... eden valley about 4"s or so. cold spring not to much dusing. ill be going out later to day to do about 1/3 of my route. fix my tailgate. the tree just grew outa no where. i swear. had the truck just 21 days and bang.... there it was.....


----------



## 87chevy

I was told 3-6 here. This morning at 7... 6-8.. 3 hours and one pull outta the ditch and I'm done with ours and our neighbors yard


----------



## TKLAWN

officially 6.5 in waconia. please kill me.


----------



## qualitycut

Im pretty rested up Im ready for some more snow now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1155933 said:


> officially 6.5 in waconia. please kill me.


Im with you man. I measured just over 4" in shakopee.......


----------



## mnglocker

.5-1" in Delano, go 3 miles south to Watertown.. 3". payup


----------



## Dustball

snorider075;1151566 said:


> fellas got any pics of the aftermath?


I put this in the Wisconsin storm pics thread but here you go-

Oakdale mall, not in operation so the snow isn't going to be touched all season.


----------



## Deershack

Dustball;1156088 said:


> I put this in the Wisconsin storm pics thread but here you go-
> 
> Oakdale mall, not in operation so the snow isn't going to be touched all season.


Yea. They don't even have the Christmas Tree lot there this year. Wish Tools and More was still open. Now I have to drive to W.St.Paul to Harbor Freight. Sign of the times I guess.


----------



## Green Grass

mnglocker;1156064 said:


> .5-1" in Delano, go 3 miles south to Watertown.. 3". payup


Come 5 miles out to Waverly we had 4"


----------



## OC&D

I'm really glad we didn't get anything around here yesterday. I'm not even caught up from last weekend's storm. I guess I did go down and plow one account I had in Rosemount, there was 1-1.5" on the lot. It's got a 1" trigger, so that was an easy push.

We've hauled about 700 yards of snow so far. I have another 500 or so to relocated on one site, another 600-700 to haul on different site, and possible 1500 yards to haul on yet another if the customer bites. This is all sub work for a buddy of mine. We'll be putting a tri and a quad axle on the road for him. I'd like to get all this done before I have to go plow again. But whatever happens happens. At this point this month alone, I expect I'll come close to my entire gross receipts from last year.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Well, I just heard that they are thinking this next storm system for Monday is going to track to the south of the metro.

I guess that means get ready for another dumping of snow in the metro....


----------



## unit28

I read a 40-1 ratio was expected
The popcorn is gonna fly if it gets that high.

IF THIS IS NOT ENOUGH...ANOTHER STORM MAY AFFECT THE REGION 
BY CHRISTMAS EVE WHICH ANOTHER FEW INCHES OF SNOW MAY FALL.


----------



## OC&D

Bring it. This cowboy needs coin!


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1158201 said:


> I read a 40-1 ratio was expected
> The popcorn is gonna fly if it gets that high.
> 
> IF THIS IS NOT ENOUGH...ANOTHER STORM MAY AFFECT THE REGION
> BY CHRISTMAS EVE WHICH ANOTHER FEW INCHES OF SNOW MAY FALL.


I'm really not looking foreward to plowing on Christmas....Again.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accuweather is saying 1.5" of snow for Monday.

So going off of the last three storms they guessed amounts on, we should see about 3-6" here...


----------



## SSS Inc.

NOAA's weather story say potential of 6" with the twin cities in the center of it. http://www.crh.noaa.gov/wxstory.php?site=mpx


----------



## unit28

DECENT CHANCE OF 6 INCH AMOUNTS OVER A
LARGE AREA. ANOTHER CYCLE SHOULD GIVE A BETTER HANDLE ON THE
SITUATION TONIGHT. IF TRENDS HOLD FOR A SPECIFIC AREA...THEN IT
SEEMS THAT AT LEAST SOME 10 INCH AMOUNTS WOULD BE POSSIBLE.

THIS IS NOT THE END OF THE PARADE OF STORMS...........

what constitutes a parade?


----------



## CityGuy

I work for a city now and this is what I do on my days off.


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1159170 said:


> DECENT CHANCE OF 6 INCH AMOUNTS OVER A
> LARGE AREA. ANOTHER CYCLE SHOULD GIVE A BETTER HANDLE ON THE
> SITUATION TONIGHT. IF TRENDS HOLD FOR A SPECIFIC AREA...THEN IT
> SEEMS THAT AT LEAST SOME 10 INCH AMOUNTS WOULD BE POSSIBLE.
> 
> THIS IS NOT THE END OF THE PARADE OF STORMS...........
> 
> what constitutes a parade?


Wonderful.....


----------



## cretebaby

Hamelfire;1159176 said:


> I work for a city now and this is what I do on my days off.


Any chance of getting that video?


----------



## veggin psd

Winter storm watch again?
6-8 inches......

I better get the last piles of snow moved today. These customers are going to scream when the get December statements if the trends continue.


----------



## SnowGuy73

veggin psd;1159571 said:


> These customers are going to scream when the get December statements if the trends continue.


I was thinking the same thing yesterday.

I can already hear some of the people, " I don't remember you being here" or " I don't think it snowed on.....".

Can't wait.......


----------



## veggin psd

Epic Lawn Care;1159592 said:


> I was thinking the same thing yesterday.
> 
> I can already hear some of the people, " I don't remember you being here" or " I don't think it snowed on.....".
> 
> Can't wait.......


Detailed route sheets with time on and time off documented helps!
Also, snow amount, temp, and service provided on every visit. I have used these to back-up what shows on the statement in the past.

Loader work in December? Thats unheard of for me, but customers may have to be reminded of this- I did not make it snow, nor did I put it on your property! I just keep it clean and safe so your business is uninterupted by the weather! In addition, we may need to remind them of what that is worth to THEIR busuness success........

You are right, there will be some sticker shock, no doubt.


----------



## Camden

Epic Lawn Care;1159592 said:


> I was thinking the same thing yesterday.
> 
> I can already hear some of the people, " I don't remember you being here" or " I don't think it snowed on.....".
> 
> Can't wait.......


I have dealt with that in the past and the solution is very simple. Go to one of the weather sites that has historical weather data and print the page. Highlight the days you claim to have provided service and then watch them eat crow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

O I know all of that. I just saying I can already hear it.....


----------



## Green Grass

veggin psd;1159571 said:


> Winter storm watch again?
> 6-8 inches......
> 
> I better get the last piles of snow moved today. These customers are going to scream when the get December statements if the trends continue.


Thats why for the first time in years we billed 1/2 way through the month.


----------



## ryde307

Green Grass;1159744 said:


> Thats why for the first time in years we billed 1/2 way through the month.


X2 plus the bank account is disapearing fast with all the fuel, maintenance and labor


----------



## andy'slawncare

I also sent out bills last week. Needed some cash flow and bills where getting pretty high for only middle of December.


----------



## CityGuy

cretebaby;1159566 said:


> Any chance of getting that video?


As soon as I figure out this new phone I picked up on friday. It has video in it just figuring it out:salute:


----------



## OC&D

I've billed for snow hauling and stacking. I can wait until the end of the month to bill for the pushes and ice control.

I was planning on hauling snow tomorrow night as well.....I'll have to put that off if we get another dumping. What's troubling is I'm still not caught up from the last storm, and if we get another 6", I'll have that many more customers to haul and stack for. The work is great, but I need some breathing room to get caught up!


----------



## OC&D

BTW, if anyone is looking for trucks, I can put a tri and a quad axle on the road overnight after I get caught up, which may not be until May, but still.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I wouldn't mind the next two weeks off for the holidays.


----------



## Camden

So you guys have accounts that allow for mid-month billing? I don't have any that would be okay with that. Invoices go out on the 1st and are due on the 30th each month.


----------



## exmark1

Camden;1159910 said:


> So you guys have accounts that allow for mid-month billing? I don't have any that would be okay with that. Invoices go out on the 1st and are due on the 30th each month.


My residentials would be fine to mid month bill, but all the commercial stuff is like yours sent on the 1st due on the 30th


----------



## unit28

Epic Lawn Care;1159866 said:


> I wouldn't mind the next two weeks off for the holidays.


now wait a second,
I thought this was the parade route


----------



## OC&D

Camden;1159910 said:


> So you guys have accounts that allow for mid-month billing? I don't have any that would be okay with that. Invoices go out on the 1st and are due on the 30th each month.


My contracts do not specify how I bill, though I usually just bill monthly. Hauling and stacking are add-on services not included in the original contract, so I bill those immediately.


----------



## miked9372

seventh snow storm in less than two months!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
storm #7 of the winter season
6-8" by Tuesday morning


----------



## veggin psd

.A WINTER STORM WARNING HAS BEEN ISSUED FOR MUCH OF CENTRAL
MINNESOTA INTO WEST CENTRAL WISCONSIN...FOR MONDAY AND MONDAY
NIGHT. THE WARNING IS LOCATED NORTH OF A LINE FROM NEAR MONTEVIDEO
AND FARIBAULT IN MINNESOTA...TO EAU CLAIRE WISCONSIN. THE WARNING INCLUDES
ALEXANDRIA...WILLMAR...HUTCHINSON...AND ST CLOUD BEGINNING AT 6 AM
MONDAY...THE TWIN CITIES METRO...FARIBAULT AND RED WING AT 9 AM...
AND LITTLE FALLS...CAMBRIDGE...LAKE ELMO...RICE LAKE AND EAU
CLAIRE WISCONSIN BEGINNING AT NOON. FIVE TO NINE INCHES OF SNOW
ARE FORECAST TO OCCUR WITHIN THE WARNING AREA...WITH THE HIGHER
TOTALS...7 TO 9 INCHES...OCCURRING GENERALLY NORTH OF A LINE FROM
ALEXANDRIA...CAMBRIDGE AND RICE LAKE.

Fuel up, hook up and rest up.......ALL ABOARD the snow exress......AGAIN!


----------



## unit28

Not much chg in the extended period with another storm system
affecting the mid section of the country by thursday/friday.

Although current indications that this system maybe a bit stronger
than mondays....:


----------



## miked9372

map of the snow coming


----------



## veggin psd

.....Imagine a 7-9 incher, backed up with a 2-4 on Thursday into Friday.......

Good times.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Channel 11 says 7.3" Tuesday morning....

I have nothing left to say at this point.


----------



## miked9372

7.3 where? this state is peaty large


----------



## mnglocker

miked9372;1160253 said:


> 7.3 where? this state is peaty large


That's what she said.


----------



## veggin psd

miked9372;1160253 said:


> 7.3 where? this state is peaty large


http://www.crh.noaa.gov/wxstory.php?site=mpx

^^^^ CLICK THERE^^^


----------



## miked9372

i all ready posted that lol


----------



## miked9372

other part of the state


----------



## SnowGuy73

miked9372;1160253 said:


> 7.3 where? this state is peaty large


In the warning area.........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Anybody want to by a property maintenance company?

Must have cash in hand and be able to take over within 12 hours......


----------



## miked9372

ya i know that current radar now


----------



## albhb3

Im game whats it been a full 3 days


----------



## Green Grass

Epic Lawn Care;1160379 said:


> Anybody want to by a property maintenance company?
> 
> Must have cash in hand and be able to take over within 12 hours......


I got a dollar payup


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1160671 said:


> I got a dollar payup


Ha! Thanks, but I think I need more then that.


----------



## albhb3

$1.01 bob  youve got nothing to lose with that deal


----------



## Green Grass

albhb3;1160719 said:


> $1.01 bob  youve got nothing to lose with that deal


$2.00 might take that deal by Friday


----------



## miked9372

$5.00 and a 6 pack of your choice of beer


----------



## miked9372

and here comes that snow


----------



## qualitycut

Well 5-7 tomorrow and as of now another 3-6 Thursday -Friday. As long as it doesnt snow on Christmas again I will be happy. But then again I had Christmas with the good side of the family today so if I do miss it I wont be heart broken.


----------



## albhb3

$7.50 and a lot lizard of your choice:laughing:


----------



## OC&D

I just got back from relocating snow on a site......12 hours in today. I'm having one beer and going to bed. I have a feeling I won't be having another beer after this for a while.

Bring it on Old Man Winter.


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1161053 said:


> $7.50 and a lot lizard of your choice:laughing:


I feel so loved around here...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Well here is the latest as of this mornings newscast.

Channel 4 - 6.3"

Channel 5 - 7.1"

Channel 9 - Around 5-6" South metro less, North more.

Channel 11 - Around 5-7" South metro less, North more.


----------



## veggin psd

OC&D;1161121 said:


> I just got back from relocating snow on a site......12 hours in today. I'm having one beer and going to bed. I have a feeling I won't be having another beer after this for a while.
> 
> Bring it on Old Man Winter.


I got piles moved yesterday too. Good thing. The forecasted ammount just would not have fit!

I wonder how the Queens game is gonna play out with Da Bears in town?........:laughing:
Outdoors in MN with a snowstorm- its going to be pretty fun to watch!


----------



## qualitycut

Yea I plow some stuff by U of M campus should be interesting tonight will 50,000 extra people running around.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1161262 said:


> Yea I plow some stuff by U of M campus should be interesting tonight will 50,000 extra people running around.


Well have fun with that...


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1161262 said:


> Yea I plow some stuff by U of M campus should be interesting tonight will 50,000 extra people running around.


Yea my wife was *****ing about that she works at the U hospital.


----------



## djagusch

Anything falling down good yet?


----------



## OC&D

veggin psd;1161188 said:


> I got piles moved yesterday too. Good thing. The forecasted ammount just would not have fit!
> 
> I wonder how the Queens game is gonna play out with Da Bears in town?........:laughing:
> Outdoors in MN with a snowstorm- its going to be pretty fun to watch!


Bah. I'm not even close to having everything moved. We've got another probably 1500 yards to haul off of one site. I guess it'll have to wait.

You might not have time to watch the Queens.


----------



## OC&D

djagusch;1161406 said:


> Anything falling down good yet?


Just started here about 45 minutes ago. It's not coming down real hard, but that's supposed to change. Got maybe 1/8" so far.


----------



## qualitycut

Coming down good I was in brooklyn center and was coming down good and is snowing in inver grove heights pretty good also just hooked up the plow hoping to only get a few inches. If we get 5 or more the guy I plowed for said we are going to do 2 runs to over service because there where alot of complaints last storm even though we plowed every one 3 times


----------



## mnlefty

qualitycut;1161419 said:


> Coming down good I was in brooklyn center and was coming down good and is snowing in inver grove heights pretty good also just hooked up the plow hoping to only get a few inches. If we get 5 or more the guy I plowed for said we are going to do 2 runs to over service because there where* alot of complaints last storm even though we plowed every one 3 times*


That's crazy... commercial or resi or both? My work is all resi's, I did most 3 times, twice during the snow and a final after it was done and got nothing but compliments. I'd love to get by with one trip through on this one, but I'm thinking it's going to be 2 unless it quits by about midnight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Been snowing lightly since 9am here, maybe 1/8" on the ground.


----------



## qualitycut

I wish this would rap up around 8 pm tonight. Im getting sick of the hurry up and finish when it is done at 5 am.


----------



## qualitycut

mnlefty;1161465 said:


> That's crazy... commercial or resi or both? My work is all resi's, I did most 3 times, twice during the snow and a final after it was done and got nothing but compliments. I'd love to get by with one trip through on this one, but I'm thinking it's going to be 2 unless it quits by about midnight.


Yea the commercial customers were funny though because the roads in Minneapolis were not even plowed yet. Alot of them emailed back and said they were sorry and that after it was done with they realized that we couldnt keep up to 2 inches and hr.


----------



## veggin psd

mnlefty;1161465 said:


> That's crazy... commercial or resi or both? My work is all resi's, I did most 3 times, twice during the snow and a final after it was done and got nothing but compliments. I'd love to get by with one trip through on this one, but I'm thinking it's going to be 2 unless it quits by about midnight.


I had a retirement housing complex complain during the last storm. He was serviced four times during the event. His contract has since ben terminated. Service four times during a blizzard and complain? I dont think so. Thats someone elses problem after 1-14-11. He needed tri-axle and loader service Sunday morning for the piles......OR ELSE! :laughing:

Life is too short for that BS, Why do people got to be that way?


----------



## qualitycut

veggin psd;1161553 said:


> I had a retirement housing complex complain during the last storm. He was serviced four times during the event. His contract has since ben terminated. Service four times during a blizzard and complain? I dont think so. Thats someone elses problem after 1-14-11. He needed tri-axle and loader service Sunday morning for the piles......OR ELSE! :laughing:
> 
> Life is too short for that BS, Why do people got to be that way?


Yea people don't realize how tough it is sometimes. They even had the plows off the streets. I understand they are paying for a service and want their lots clean but sometimes it gets out of hand. If I know I did my best that's all I can do and I feel good either way when I get home.


----------



## mnlefty

I had one complaint out of 30 last time around. I made my first visit approx 6am Saturday about 4-5" on the ground and the heaviest stuff was just about to crank up. She called at 10:30 wondering why we hadn't started yet.

By the third time through (her final) around 8 she was basically apologetic. One daughter was sick, the other was at a friends and needed to be picked up, husband wasn't home... yada yada yada.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1161568 said:


> Yea people don't realize how tough it is sometimes. They even had the plows off the streets. I understand they are paying for a service and want their lots clean but sometimes it gets out of hand. If I know I did my best that's all I can do and I feel good either way when I get home.


Amen to that. We only had one complaint during the blizzard, it was from a complete b!tch of a manager at Perkins. And the same here as well, as of 02/01/11 it is someone elses problem.


----------



## veggin psd

I plowed that lot for 6 years, The PM company was not happy with my term notice.
I politely replied "Take that up with the new building manager."


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1161419 said:


> Coming down good I was in brooklyn center and was coming down good and is snowing in inver grove heights pretty good also just hooked up the plow hoping to only get a few inches. If we get 5 or more the guy I plowed for said we are going to do 2 runs to over service because there where alot of complaints last storm even though we plowed every one 3 times


We were thinking of doing the same thing on a few properties. We had only a couple complaints. One was interesting, the company has three large apartments we do and they were all plowed three times during the storm and once after when they could get the cars moved(monday/tuesday). The head person called and said the one property was done great but on the other two she made it sound like we had never plowed it. Keep in mind these were all done approx. same time for each plowing and were all free of snow except where the cars were parked by Sunday at about 4:00 a.m. We explained to her when they were done and faxed her a copy of the times we were there. She wouldn't tell us who complained but it became quite obvious that it was most likely a tenant that went shopping and when they came home there was still snow in their parking spot. A couple tenants to make it sound like nothing was done, the main office is off site and the on-site manager is off all weekend is a recipe for an unearned blemish on your record. And there seems to be nothing you can do about it.
On the flip side this storm prompted even the most unlikeable people to thank us for a job well done.

BTW. We have about an inch in S. mpls. @1:15


----------



## SnowGuy73

Anyone else getting the feeling that this is going to be yet another storm where the weather morons completely drop the ball. Carver, Scott, and Dakota counties will get the bulk of the snow and up by St. Could where they are supposed to get 9" won't get as much.

I just have that feeling......


----------



## yamahatim

Snowing like a banshee here in St. Cloud now. Started at around 9:30 this morning. Probably have over 2 inches so far.


----------



## qualitycut

Epic Lawn Care;1161636 said:


> Anyone else getting the feeling that this is going to be yet another storm where the weather morons completely drop the ball. Carver, Scott, and Dakota counties will get the bulk of the snow and up by St. Could where they are supposed to get 9" won't get as much.
> 
> I just have that feeling......


Yes I am having that feeling it started 2 hrs earlier than they said. My phone started ringing an hr ago asking if I had room to take on more customers. Nope sorry.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1161642 said:


> Yes I am having that feeling it started 2 hrs earlier than they said. My phone started ringing an hr ago asking if I had room to take on more customers. Nope sorry.


yeah, and if you look at the radar the heavyest bands are moving right across you and I....

Damn!


----------



## SnowGuy73

yamahatim;1161639 said:


> Snowing like a banshee here in St. Cloud now. Started at around 9:30 this morning. Probably have over 2 inches so far.


I'd say we have about that here as well.


----------



## albhb3

here to probably 1.5 or so maybe more


----------



## SnowGuy73

At least they are saying it should be mostly done by about 10:00 or so. I hope so, if not sooner.


----------



## albhb3

Epic Lawn Care;1161683 said:


> At least they are saying it should be mostly done by about 10:00 or so. I hope so, if not sooner.


that would be perfect right about time the games overThumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1161689 said:


> that would be perfect right about time the games overThumbs Up


Lets hope they are right about the timing.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hey Quality, are you planning on going to the auction next Tuesday for Natural Landscape?


----------



## qualitycut

Epic Lawn Care;1161707 said:


> Hey Quality, are you planning on going to the auction next Tuesday for Natural Landscape?


No first I heard where and what time?


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;1161738 said:


> No first I heard where and what time?


X2 I goto alot of auctions where is this one? I would say we have 3 inches or so now it can stop.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I will post the link tomorrow, it starts at 9 in inver grove there.

We have a solid 3", and they extended the storm warning to the south.

Looks like once again we are going to get the bulk of here.... mother f*ckers!!!!


----------



## Green Grass

Epic Lawn Care;1161764 said:


> I will post the link tomorrow, it starts at 9 in inver grove there.
> 
> We have a solid 3", and they extended the storm warning to the south.
> 
> Looks like once again we are going to get the bulk of here.... mother f*ckers!!!!


Looks like it is time to go back to work :realmad:


----------



## ryde307

^^^^ that made me LOL 
I just watched the radar it looks like it may be done around 7 or so unless something else develops


----------



## miked9372

there have been 2 lightning strikes so far this storm ya it will turn to light snow at 9 tonight with winds up to 25 watch from some small drifts

...SNOWFALL TOTALS SO FAR FOR DECEMBER 20...

INCHES LOCATION ST COUNTY TIME
------ ----------------------- -- -------------- -------
6.50 MADELIA MN WATONWAN 1249 PM

4.50 ST JAMES MN WATONWAN 1231 PM

4.00 MANKATO MN BLUE EARTH 0147 PM

2.50 NORTH MANKATO MN NICOLLET 1150 AM
SINCE 830 AM.

1.50 LAKEVILLE MN DAKOTA 0158 PM

1.30 1 WSW NEW BRIGHTON MN RAMSEY 0201 PM

1.20 RICE MN BENTON 0156 PM

1.00 RICHFIELD MN HENNEPIN 0159 PM

1.00 NORTH MANKATO MN NICOLLET 1047 AM
OVER PAST 2.5 HOURS
0.60 2 SW PRIOR LAKE MN SCOTT 1239 PM

0.50 SLEEPY EYE MN BROWN 0823 AM

0.40 RICHFIELD MN HENNEPIN 1242 PM
IN PAST HOUR


----------



## exmark1

Epic Lawn Care;1161636 said:


> Anyone else getting the feeling that this is going to be yet another storm where the weather morons completely drop the ball. Carver, Scott, and Dakota counties will get the bulk of the snow and up by St. Could where they are supposed to get 9" won't get as much.
> 
> I just have that feeling......


Im up in Alexandria we got about 2.5 - 3 on the ground still coming down pretty good... no where near the hard white out snows and 10 inches they started out predicting! However they have been way off every storm so far up here. When you guys got 20 inches we literally got a dusting at best!


----------



## qualitycut

Found this. Are they going out of business? Stupid question after I read through it. At first I thought they where just selling some trucks and skids. I will be there.

http://www.houghtonauctions.com/hou...3D59A1012280901&rad=p5vugzn6yz8fow5pswhl638ik


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;1161808 said:


> Found this. Are they going out of business?
> 
> http://www.houghtonauctions.com/hou...3D59A1012280901&rad=p5vugzn6yz8fow5pswhl638ik


I found that also. It sounds like a complete liqudation. We will be there if there isnt any snow to plow. Is there anything there you guys are looking at?


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1161769 said:


> ^^^^ that made me LOL
> I just watched the radar it looks like it may be done around 7 or so unless something else develops


Im looking at that now, hopefully it is done at 7ish. I will still wait untit 9 or so to go out, after all the people are home. Or most of them.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1161814 said:


> I found that also. It sounds like a complete liqudation. We will be there if there isnt any snow to plow. Is there anything there you guys are looking at?


Im hoping to get that f550 for a fair price.


----------



## miked9372

winter storm 7!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!new reports

0147 PM SNOW MANKATO 
12/20/2010 E4.0 INCH BLUE EARTH

0156 PM SNOW RICE 
12/20/2010 M1.2 INCH BENTON

0158 PM SNOW LAKEVILLE 
12/20/2010 E1.5 INCH DAKOTA

0159 PM SNOW RICHFIELD 
12/20/2010 M1.0 INCH HENNEPIN

0201 PM SNOW 1 WSW NEW BRIGHTON 
12/20/2010 M1.3 INCH RAMSEY

The start to this cool season has been snowy across the area, especially compared to recent years. With 34.0 inches at MSP Airport through the first half of December, it is the snowiest start of winter for the Twin Cities since 1991. Some portions of the Twin Cities, particularly the west and south have had even more snow. Here at the NWS Office in Chanhassen, 40.9 inches have been observed so far. The storm tracks of systems since the first appreciable snow on the 13th have favored in particular central and southern Minnesota. At the same time, St. Cloud has seen 11.7 inches. Eau Claire broke a record on December 11th, recording 22.0 inches of snow in one calendar day. Eau Claire is now up to an impressive 28.8 inches of snow for the season.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1161814 said:


> I found that also. It sounds like a complete liqudation. We will be there if there isnt any snow to plow. Is there anything there you guys are looking at?


Im looking for a cut off saw and a one of the bed egders maybe even one of the sod cutters. May a few other things if im in the mood. I would love to get that t140 or the mt but I need some income from all the costs of the last storms.

Maybe we will get to put some faces to these names on here.


----------



## qualitycut

Yea I'm waiting to go down town I'm dealing with that traffic right now.


----------



## miked9372

Heavy snowfall will move over the Twin Cities metro area through 7:30 pm and lead to rates of one to two inches per hour. Leave extra time to reach your destination, and expect likely significant delays.


----------



## miked9372

new snow updates tune back for more

7.50 MADELIA MN WATONWAN 0345 PM
7.00 NNW ST CLAIR MN BLUE EARTH 0328 PM
6.00 NORTH MANKATO MN NICOLLET 0330 PM
6.00 JANESVILLE MN WASECA 0300 PM
5.00 SACRED HEART MN RENVILLE 0242 PM
4.50 WINTHROP MN SIBLEY 0357 PM
4.50 ST JAMES MN WATONWAN 1231 PM
4.00 MANKATO MN BLUE EARTH 0147 PM
3.30 2 W PRIOR LAKE MN SCOTT 0400 PM
3.00 2 SW DELANO MN WRIGHT 0346 PM
2.00 LITCHFIELD MN MEEKER 0240 PM
2.00 NEW MARKET MN SCOTT 0214 PM
1.90 WAITE PARK MN STEARNS 0354 PM
1.80 BLOOMINGTON MN HENNEPIN 0319 PM
1.50 LAKEVILLE MN DAKOTA 0158 PM
1.30 1 WSW NEW BRIGHTON MN RAMSEY 0201 PM
1.20 RICE MN BENTON 0156 PM
1.00 RUSH CITY MN CHISAGO 0330 PM
1.00 4 SSW MINNEAPOLIS MN HENNEPIN 0241 PM
1.00 RICHFIELD MN HENNEPIN 0159 PM


----------



## mnlefty

Not as much as I thought so far... about 2" exactly here in Richfield. Might not end up so bad if the back edge keeps picking up speed like it has been.


----------



## miked9372

good winter so far 35" and counting


----------



## miked9372

ya its going pretty fast


----------



## exmark1

Fox 9 just said that it is supposed to snow off of radar after the major storm front goes through


----------



## veggin psd

exmark1;1162053 said:


> Fox 9 just said that it is supposed to snow off of radar after the major storm front goes through


:laughing: Belinda just said that the storm is going to "wrap around". Seems like it has moved pretty much SW to NE all day.........wrap around, reach around, whatever.

Sounds like their covering their butts already.

I am in the 5-7 inch and we have 1 lousy inch, and its breaking up rapidly. I am going to call that the trigger for tonight! payup


----------



## miked9372

ya this storm system is starting to rotate in north Dakota and is moving slower compared to the storm that just hit us


----------



## PrimoSR

I would say about 5" here in Orono. Heading out to do clean ups later (hopefully the city will head out soon).


----------



## miked9372

-accumulating snowfall has basically ended with only temporary light snow expected
-areas of freezing rain will last overnight creating icy conditions
-drizzle should wane in coverage and intensity by daybreak

The winter storm that produced heavy snowfall this afternoon now has lingering effects of mainly freezing drizzle across the area, leading to potentially some light icing. Ensure you leave plenty of time to reach your destination if traveling tonight.


----------



## qualitycut

Easiest push all year.


----------



## Advantage

Up near Duluth we've got 5-6" so far and still coming like crazy. Gonna run through everything and Go back tonight and clean up.


----------



## pheasantfarmer

just got back, seemed like 4-5 inches were i was man I am tired its been a heck of a december...I hope everyone had a good one and stayed safe...time for some ZZZZZzzzzzzzz


----------



## qualitycut

These city plows are f+c+ing me still haven't done side roads at 5 am. I can't wait for calls asking me why the end of the drive isn't plowed. I'm done I'm not going to sit up and wait all night for the city plow sorry but I have no clue what time that will be. There's not that much snow they should be able to get out. I will get them around 8-9 after a few zzzzzs


----------



## albhb3

im in city has not gone through here either I mean WTF easy night, at least the rain didnt make it slippery

QC: does it hurt


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1162735 said:


> im in city has not gone through here either I mean WTF easy night, at least the rain didnt make it slippery
> 
> QC: does it hurt


Nope I have been getting used to it this winter


----------



## mnglocker

I got all my accounts done in less than half the time, 2nd truck was up and running and I spent my spare time at one of my commercials stacking snow with the bobcat.


----------



## Zigblazer

We've got 3-4" so far here and it looks like it will snow all day. We started out with more snow than the cities and south, but since I went down to Roch on the 1st we haven't had much to speak of at home until today. So enjoy the money you're making.


----------



## shooterm

Took a drive around after last nights push and noticed a crap ton of lots not cleaned up. Alot of other lots we had to push during the 18" event are also with new contractors. Good to see mother nature pushing out scrubs.


----------



## albhb3

I noticed that too except for the one a$$hole who said that he was gonna bring a quad in and plug our lot. That dumb$hit didn't know we own all the way down the hill. Ohh did I mention that he was in a front end loader with a pusher It was a good night however piles sure did seem to loosen up some


----------



## miked9372

Seeking Your Input On The Recent Winter Storm...
We Want Your Feedback! Take the Post Storm Survey
Were you impacted by the Winter Storm on Monday?
If so, we invite you to complete this short online survey that was developed and is hosted by Saint Cloud State University.
https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/7NQ6Q7V
Snowfall Amounts From December 20-21
7.50 NORTH MANKATO MN NICOLLET 0905 AM
7.50 ELLENDALE MN STEELE 0607 PM
7.50 MADELIA MN WATONWAN 0345 PM
7.40 HUTCHINSON  MN MCLEOD 0807 AM
7.00 WASECA MN WASECA 0837 AM
6.70 E OWATONNA MN STEELE 0852 AM
6.30 3 SE NEW ULM MN BROWN 0842 AM
6.30 SACRED HEART MN RENVILLE 0828 PM
6.30 OWATONNA MN STEELE 0700 PM
6.10 2 W PRIOR LAKE MN SCOTT 0600 PM
6.00 BROWNTON MN MCLEOD 1047 AM
6.00 SLEEPY EYE MN BROWN 0950 AM
6.00 SW ELLENDALE MN STEELE 0852 AM
6.00 4 W OWATONNA MN STEELE 0852 AM
6.00 1 WNW SPRINGFIELD MN BROWN 0852 AM
6.00 FARIBAULT MN RICE 0901 PM
6.00 GLENCOE MN MCLEOD 0802 PM
5.90 CHANHASSEN MN CARVER 0600 AM
5.80 PRIOR LAKE MN SCOTT 0707 AM
5.70 LESTER PRAIRIE MN MCLEOD 0845 AM
5.70 5 S FARMINGTON MN DAKOTA 0730 PM
5.60 CHASKA MN CARVER 0745 AM
5.60 JORDAN MN SCOTT 0600 AM
5.50 W CARVER MN CARVER 0849 AM
5.40 5 NW MINNEAPOLIS MN HENNEPIN 0700 AM
5.30 SW LONG LAKE MN HENNEPIN 0852 AM
5.20 1 SE HENDERSON MN LE SUEUR 0852 AM
5.00 DELANO MN WRIGHT 0905 AM
5.00 1 SSW DELANO MN WRIGHT 0852 AM
5.00 SPRINGFIELD MN BROWN 0816 AM
5.00 ALBERT LEA MN FREEBORN 0808 AM
5.00 MORGAN MN REDWOOD 0656 AM
5.00 REDWOOD FALLS MN REDWOOD 0600 AM
5.00 1 ESE CHASKA MN CARVER 0600 PM
4.70 1 ENE INVER GROVE HEIGH MN DAKOTA 0852 AM
4.70 INVER GROVE HEIGHTS MN DAKOTA 0100 AM
4.60 MINNEAPOLIS MN HENNEPIN 0600 AM
4.50 3 NE BURNSVILLE MN DAKOTA 0849 AM
4.50 FARMINGTON MN DAKOTA 0710 AM
4.50 GOODHUE MN GOODHUE 0805 PM
4.50 INVER GROVE HEIGHTS MN DAKOTA 0716 PM
4.50 WINTHROP MN SIBLEY 0357 PM
4.40 LONG LAKE MN HENNEPIN 0600 PM
4.30 ST CLOUD MN STEARNS 0600 AM
SCSU 24 HR TOTAL.
4.30 RED WING MN GOODHUE 0844 PM
4.30 BURNSVILLE MN DAKOTA 0745 PM
4.20 3 ENE MONTGOMERY MN RICE 0852 AM
4.20 1 SSW LONSDALE MN RICE 0852 AM
4.20 BLOOMINGTON MN HENNEPIN 0940 PM
4.10 1 SW EDINA MN HENNEPIN 0852 AM
4.10 NEW HOPE MN HENNEPIN 0730 AM
4.00 BUFFALO MN WRIGHT 0905 AM
4.00 BLUE EARTH MN FARIBAULT 0905 AM
4.00 1 ENE ST MICHAEL MN WRIGHT 0852 AM
4.00 1 SSE FRONTENAC MN GOODHUE 0852 AM
4.00 1 NNW COLD SPRING MN STEARNS 0849 AM
4.00 WINNEBAGO MN FARIBAULT 0837 AM
4.00 RED WING MN GOODHUE 0700 AM
L/D 3
4.00 1 NNW COLD SPRING MN STEARNS 0700 AM
4.00 MONTEVIDEO MN CHIPPEWA 0700 AM
4.00 LITTLE FALLS MN MORRISON 0625 AM
4.00 MINNEAPOLIS MN HENNEPIN 0600 AM
LOWER ST ANTHONY. 24 HR TOTAL.
4.00 HASTINGS MN DAKOTA 0600 AM

4.00 SAVAGE MN SCOTT 0710 PM
3.90 WILLMAR MN KANDIYOHI 0842 AM
3.90 FRIDLEY MN ANOKA 0725 PM
3.80 SSW MONTEVIDEO MN CHIPPEWA 0852 AM
3.80 1 ESE MILROY MN REDWOOD 0852 AM
3.70 WOODBURY MN WASHINGTON 0935 AM
3.60 1 WSW RICE MN BENTON 0852 AM
3.60 RICHFIELD MN HENNEPIN 0836 PM
3.50 MORA MN KANABEC 0905 AM
3.50 WSW PRINCETON MN MILLE LACS 0852 AM
3.50 3 SSW MINNEAPOLIS MN HENNEPIN 0852 AM
3.50 1 SW ROSEVILLE MN RAMSEY 0852 AM
3.50 9 NNE BIRD ISLAND MN RENVILLE 0849 AM
3.50 3 N MENOMONIE WI DUNN 0845 AM
3.50 SPRING VALLEY WI PIERCE 0845 AM
3.50 HENDERSON MN SIBLEY 0845 AM
3.50 MENOMONIE WI DUNN 0808 AM
3.40 ROBERTS WI ST. CROIX 0808 AM
3.40 EDINA MN HENNEPIN 0615 PM
3.30 NORTH ST PAUL MN RAMSEY 0934 AM
3.30 ST CLOUD MN STEARNS 0600 AM
3.20 5 WNW ELLSWORTH WI PIERCE 0905 AM
3.20 RICE MN BENTON 0700 AM
3.20 LONG PRAIRIE MN TODD 0600 AM
3.00 2 WNW LADYSMITH WI RUSK 0905 AM
3.00 3 WNW RICE MN STEARNS 0852 AM
3.00 3 SE MAPLEWOOD MN WASHINGTON 0852 AM
3.00 2 NNE RUSH CITY MN CHISAGO 0852 AM
3.00 MILACA MN MILLE LACS 0845 AM
3.00 FALCON HEIGHTS MN RAMSEY 0845 AM
3.00 FAIRMONT MN MARTIN 0845 AM
3.00 RUSH CITY MN CHISAGO 0807 AM
3.00 OSCEOLA WI POLK 0745 AM
3.00 CARLOS MN DOUGLAS 0745 AM
3.00 STILLWATER MN WASHINGTON 0719 AM
3.00 FAIRMONT MN MARTIN 0719 AM
3.00 10 N WEYERHAEUSER WI RUSK 0656 AM
3.00 KIMBALL MN STEARNS 0600 AM
3.00 HASTINGS MN DAKOTA 0736 PM
3.00 STILLWATER MN WASHINGTON 0722 PM
2.90 CHAMPLIN MN HENNEPIN 1005 AM
2.80 CAMERON WI BARRON 0940 AM
2.80 WSW LITTLE CANADA MN RAMSEY 0852 AM
2.80 3 N ALEXANDRIA MN DOUGLAS 0849 AM
2.80 DURAND WI PEPIN 0730 AM
2.80 7 S HILLMAN MN MORRISON 0656 AM
2.80 MAHTOMEDI MN WASHINGTON 0707 PM
2.70 ANDOVER MN ANOKA 0716 PM
2.50 CLAYTON WI POLK 1011 AM
2.50 CLAYTON WI POLK 1000 AM
2.50 2 SE CHETEK WI BARRON 0905 AM
2.50 RICE LAKE WI BARRON 0842 AM
2.50 ELK MOUND WI DUNN 0745 AM
2.50 FOREST LAKE MN WASHINGTON 0656 AM
2.50 FOREST LAKE MN WASHINGTON 0448 AM
2.40 MENOMONIE WI DUNN 0935 AM
2.40 ONAMIA MN MILLE LACS 0842 AM
2.20 MORRIS MN STEVENS 0842 AM
2.00 WELLS MN FARIBAULT 0842 AM
2.00 BLOOMER WI CHIPPEWA 0745 AM
2.00 ELK MOUND WI DUNN 0700 AM
1.90 JIM FALLS WI CHIPPEWA 0656 AM
1.70 EAU CLAIRE WI EAU CLAIRE 0525 AM
1.00 12 N BRUCE WI RUSK 0940 PM


----------



## qualitycut

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/bfs/2124246065.html

Just found this I think someone asked a few days ago about dump site.


----------



## albhb3

somebody gonna make a killing rough est. would be what near 1000 loads not stacked x25=25000 plus you would hope to have a front end loader of some kind so x 2.5??? ballpark around 60-65K completely filled not to shabbypayuppayuppayup


----------



## qualitycut

Well i found this today good price and I should have a back up truck.
http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/cto/2123322071.html


----------



## shooterm

I wouldn't buy it no ball sac hanging from ball. I'd much rather plow in this then the late 80's suburban I seen today.


----------



## albhb3

I dont know how many of you are on PS but take a gander over at these 2 threads they will crack you up read up on how to be a first class d!psh!t grab a drink and a bag of chips your gonna need it

http://www.lawnsite.com/showthread.php?t=336044
http://www.lawnsite.com/showthread.php?t=336287


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1163944 said:


> I dont know how many of you are on PS but take a gander over at these 2 threads they will crack you up read up on how to be a first class d!psh!t grab a drink and a bag of chips your gonna need it
> 
> http://www.lawnsite.com/showthread.php?t=336044
> http://www.lawnsite.com/showthread.php?t=336287


HAHa that kid has issues


----------



## albhb3

always a good time even under 2 feet of snow


----------



## qualitycut

And I think it just got deleted I got to page 9 on the second thread and wont let me access anymore


----------



## albhb3

well that el stinko same here they will get the next one soon. Goldpro actually did turn him in too


----------



## qualitycut

Ha thats awesome, I cant believe what some people will disclose to complete strangers.


----------



## Deershack

qualitycut;1163998 said:


> And I think it just got deleted I got to page 9 on the second thread and wont let me access anymore


I can't even access the first page of the second post. I get a message that says I don't have permission to access the page.


----------



## qualitycut

Well looks like the snow is going to miss us tomorrow.


----------



## albhb3

Deershack;1164089 said:


> I can't even access the first page of the second post. I get a message that says I don't have permission to access the page.


yep the LS nazi went nuts deleted the second one and on the first one deleted all 10-12 pages except for the first 6 posts


----------



## qualitycut

In one post he says he paid 10,000 for his truck and another he says 5,000 haha


----------



## Zigblazer

When it did stop snowing last night we had a total of about 6" on the ground 1hr straight North of Duluth.


----------



## albhb3

I kinda do hope the snow misses us Id like to be home


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1164536 said:


> I kinda do hope the snow misses us Id like to be home


Same here.


----------



## Camden

I hope it snows every third day until the end of April. Hoping that it won't snow is a concept I'll never understand.


----------



## TKLAWN

Camden;1164656 said:


> I hope it snows every third day until the end of April. Hoping that it won't snow is a concept I'll never understand.


A break around the holidays is always nice espically as busy as it has been.


----------



## albhb3

camden are you up around st.cloud I heard they have only recieved 14-15 inches this year


----------



## qualitycut

I wouldn't have minded a 2 incher tomorrow nice easy push an then be done.


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1164712 said:


> I wouldn't have minded a 2 incher tomorrow nice easy push an then be done.


Thumbs Up

Agreed.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Channel 5 was already talking about next Wednesday tonight. Saying it looks like another big storm is headed our way.

I hope not, im snowed out for awhile.


----------



## qualitycut

Epic Lawn Care;1165257 said:


> Channel 5 was already talking about next Wednesday tonight. Saying it looks like another big storm is headed our way.
> 
> I hope not, im snowed out for awhile.


Im snowed out to but after the holidays I will be fine with it. Hopefully not on new years though. On another note epic you going to that auction?


----------



## albhb3

come hell or high water im gone the 30th-2nd gotta put some miles on the sleds


----------



## qualitycut

Ch 9 just said an inch or 2 now for tomorrow? And they said looking like a massive storm for new years as of right now but agreed its a ways out. They trew " Epic" in there lol


----------



## albhb3

I swear we need just one weather channel for local and scrap the rest and on a sour note the LSN banned me for 4 days


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1165426 said:


> I swear we need just one weather channel for local and scrap the rest and on a sour note the LSN banned me for 4 days


Haha whos feelings did you hurt? Did you say something you shouldnt have? Whats your sn on there


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1165433 said:


> Haha whos feelings did you hurt? Did you say something you shouldnt have?


exmark user  not my fault that I had PMs that I didn't know existed until about 3pm by then the damage was long done. Major league troll IDK I would think they would like to expose the ones that evade the IRS are uninsured and don't have a business lic. but what do I know


----------



## qualitycut

whats your name on there


----------



## albhb3

same as on here keeps it simple for me


----------



## qualitycut

yea I just emailed them to see if I could change mine to the same as here.


----------



## qualitycut

Ok I give up on all the weather channels they said one to two inches yesterday today they said 0 now they 4 says a couple inches 5 says a dusting and 9 said 1.5. I honestly do not understand it.


----------



## albhb3

just saw 3inches tommarrow night on 4 im so confused


----------



## qualitycut

Ha I know I honestly dont even get why they predict weather they cant do it obviously. I would say 20 % of the time they are right on precipitation or not, and maybe 5% of the time about the amount.


----------



## albhb3

and they still think and epic storm is comming lol I wont say its a epic fail because we all know what happened last time. Who knows by tommarrow morning we might be looking at 5-6 inches but whats a guy suppost to do


----------



## qualitycut

Please refrain from saying that, I almost forgot about the storm until I got my check from the guy I sub for.


----------



## djagusch

Well nws says inch or less with everything moving north a bit. If you look at other sites up to an inch overnight and up to an inch mainly before noon.

Southwest of the cities could be working a bit tough around 6" there.


----------



## SnowGuy73

What in the hell is going on here? I went to bed last night hearing maybe a dusting to a half an inch today, now I'm hearing 2-4" by tomorrow night.

Is this some sick f*cking Christmas joke? And they are still talking another "major" storm for this time next week, I heard on two channels this morning it could be just like the 22"er we got two weeks ago....:realmad::realmad::realmad::realmad:


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1165367 said:


> On another note epic you going to that auction?


Planning on it, there are a few things that I would like to pick up from there.

At this point, I guess we will have to wait and see what the weather does.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Here is what I'm thinking for tonights snow. Accuweather is saying 1.5" total, every storm we have had this season they have predicted 1/3 of what we have gotten.

So I'm saying around 3-4" for the southern metro.


----------



## wizardsr

I hope they're wrong. I'm down a truck and plow after a broad pulled out in front of me...


----------



## qualitycut

I had a feeling that there was no way that it could drop that fast when I was watching the radar yesterday.


----------



## qualitycut

http://johndee.com/


----------



## SnowGuy73

Well, as for the last 8 storms.....

This should be fun!


----------



## qualitycut

well I dont see it going south?

EDIT. They are saying 1-2 tiwn cities 3 south west metro by tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## TKLAWN

Somebody's gotta be screwing with me. Looks like the wife will be pissed at me again this year for Christmas. Please go south please go south please go south.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1166014 said:


> Somebody's gotta be screwing with me. Looks like the wife will be pissed at me again this year for Christmas. Please go south please go south please go south.


Im hoping for the same.


----------



## albhb3

well I would say you would be sleeping on the couch but thats not gonna be the case either and there better be a front end loader pushing back piles at the sites we sub at:realmad:


----------



## albhb3

well its up to 3-6 now


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1166117 said:


> well its up to 3-6 now


Kidding right. Where is that for? Metro?


----------



## SnowGuy73

I thought that northern Iowa, Souix Falls, Mankato were supposed to get the bulk of this?

Anyone seen the radar lately?

http://www.accuweather.com/us/radar/sir/mn_/radar.asp?play=true

Looks to be tracking more north, right at us. And its big...


----------



## qualitycut

Epic Lawn Care;1166163 said:


> I thought that northern Iowa, Souix Falls, Mankato were supposed to get the bulk of this?
> 
> Anyone seen the radar lately?
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/us/radar/sir/mn_/radar.asp?play=true
> 
> Looks to be tracking more north, right at us. And its big...


Yea I have been watching it all day as of last night I didn't think it would go to far south f+ck I was ok with a quick 1-2 plow be home for christmas not looking like it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1166169 said:


> Yea I have been watching it all day as of last night I didn't think it would go to far south f+ck


Is this a joke?


----------



## SnowGuy73

What happened to this wall of dry that is wasn't going to be able to get by and all the other bullsh*t that they talked up yesterday>?


----------



## qualitycut

Epic Lawn Care;1166172 said:


> Is this a joke?


What ya mean?


----------



## SnowGuy73

This whole thing, I mean we know the weather people are a damn joke that don't know what they are doing but come on.....


----------



## djagusch

The radar does not look good. I was thinking my st paul accounts may need a little push but now I'm second guessing if forest lake will be ok.


----------



## djagusch

Nws updated the weather story page. Looks ugly for all of the cities now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Looks to me like the metro will be getting at least a couple inches. NWS weather story map has the twin cities in the 2-3" range with 3-4" knocking on the door. At least some of our commercial places are closing early for Christmas so we can plow them on Sunday.


----------



## albhb3

metro Dakota CO


----------



## qualitycut

Epic Lawn Care;1166163 said:


> I thought that northern Iowa, Souix Falls, Mankato were supposed to get the bulk of this?
> 
> Anyone seen the radar lately?
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/us/radar/sir/mn_/radar.asp?play=true
> 
> Looks to be tracking more north, right at us. And its big...


Radar is showing its going to miss souix falls completly


----------



## mnlefty

Is it jumping the gun to give a big EFF U to mother nature now, before the snow has even hit the ground?

I know holidays are part of the drill when it comes to the snow biz, but that doesn't mean I can't be pissed about it. The leadup to this one is what has sucked...

Sun/Mon: chance of snow Thursday
Tuesday: tracking south, lighter accumulations metro
Wednesday: tracking south metro to see a dusting to a coating tops
Thursday: 1-4" back on again, through midday Friday

Early in the week I was thinking fine, buzz things early Christmas Eve, wrap it up, pack it up, and get out of town. Then I got caught up believing that I wasn't going to have to go at all, only to be whipped back to not only going Christmas Eve, but later in the day rather than an early morning.

Got duped into thinking yesterday that we were finally catching a break and would at least be able to enjoy a deserved snow free extended holiday...:angry::realmad:


----------



## miked9372

guys ready for the snow?


----------



## albhb3

heres a little chrismas spirit for ya guysThumbs Up

twas the night before chrismas 
and all through the land 
not a creature was stirring, cept for the plow man
the trucks were all buzzing and running abound
In hopes of no breakdowns or the old man will frown
the crew were nestled all tight in their clothes
with visions of green, and also of dread
as the wife knew you were late, you were to be dead
settled the mind with each shovel throw.

The next lot over there arose such a clatter
JD dave sprang to the lot to see what was the matter
down with the window he said with a laugh
unfogged his glasses and put down the hash

the snow was still falling at a great clip I swear
and an irie plow truck was just sitting there
who what and how did this happen he pondered
was it the lowballer next door and 8 illigals he ponderd

The driver was bleeding from the ear so you see
JD dave new it must be the guy named Quality C.
More rapid than the popo his coursers they came
And he whistled, and shouted, and called them by name!

"Now Epic! now camden ! now 87! and carkey!
On, Advantage! On,Exmark! on deershack! , on Airhead and Veggin!
To the top of the bed to the top of the plow 
Now run away! run away! run away now!

As foot prints that cover as wind will blow by
when met for a proposal they let out a cry
So to the sidewalks with anger they hussled
With the boss full of beer and the workers were too

And then in a twinkling he heard by the door
The scratching and scuffing of each man sized boot
As he drew in his head the pile around 
Back to the truck JD Dave went with a bound

He was dressed in just shorts from his head to his foot 
His clothes were all tarnished with dinner and soot
A bundle of smokes he had in the back
And he looked like a peddler mocking the sack 

His eyes became glossy his dimples so red
His lips were like roses his nose like a berry

His tight little mouth was drawn up like a bow,
And the beard of his chin was as white as the snow.

The stump of arm he held tight to his side,
And the smoke it encircled the cab like a wreath.
He had a broad face and a little round belly,
That shook when he laughed, like a bowlful of jelly!

He was chubby and plump, a right jolly old mess ,
And I laughed when I saw him, in spite of myself!
A wink of his eye and a twist of his head,
Soon gave me to know what was the dread.

He spoke not a word, but went straight to his work,
And filled all the trucks, then turned with a jerk.
And laying his finger aside of his wiener,
And giving a nod, up the snow pile he rose!

He sprang to his feet , to his team gave a whistle,
And away they all flew like the drunks on a missle.
But I heard him exclaim, ‘ere he drove out of sight,
"Get back to work slackers, king of diamonds tonight"


----------



## unit28

From thursday into the new year..

.the gfs/ecmwf continue to forecast a huge upper trough to push into
the center of the country with a massive storm system closing off
over the upper mississippi valley region by new years days. In
fact todays ecmwf and gfs only differ by 1 mb and less than 100
miles on the position of the surface low over central mn for
saturday jan 1

HO HO HO...


----------



## qualitycut

HAHA you must be bored. How did you know I was a lowballer

Epic they were just sat 5-6 for shakopee.


----------



## albhb3

well If i am reading that correctly unit28 that does not sound good


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1166410 said:


> well If i am reading that correctly unit28 that does not sound good


Ditto I am hoping to be able to have many adult beverages.


----------



## qualitycut

ch 5. 1in 12am 3in 6am 
ch 9 1 in breakfast 2 by noon

I get madder every time I watch more than 1 channel I honestly do not understand how the can disagree so darn much. 

Sweet song I just found,


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1166366 said:


> heres a little chrismas spirit for ya guysThumbs Up
> 
> twas the night before chrismas
> and all through the land
> not a creature was stirring, cept for the plow man
> the trucks were all buzzing and running abound
> In hopes of no breakdowns or the old man will frown
> the crew were nestled all tight in their clothes
> with visions of green, and also of dread
> as the wife knew you were late, you were to be dead
> settled the mind with each shovel throw.
> 
> The next lot over there arose such a clatter
> JD dave sprang to the lot to see what was the matter
> down with the window he said with a laugh
> unfogged his glasses and put down the hash
> 
> the snow was still falling at a great clip I swear
> and an irie plow truck was just sitting there
> who what and how did this happen he pondered
> was it the lowballer next door and 8 illigals he ponderd
> 
> The driver was bleeding from the ear so you see
> JD dave new it must be the guy named Quality C.
> More rapid than the popo his coursers they came
> And he whistled, and shouted, and called them by name!
> 
> "Now Epic! now camden ! now 87! and carkey!
> On, Advantage! On,Exmark! on deershack! , on Airhead and Veggin!
> To the top of the bed to the top of the plow
> Now run away! run away! run away now!
> 
> As foot prints that cover as wind will blow by
> when met for a proposal they let out a cry
> So to the sidewalks with anger they hussled
> With the boss full of beer and the workers were too
> 
> And then in a twinkling he heard by the door
> The scratching and scuffing of each man sized boot
> As he drew in his head the pile around
> Back to the truck JD Dave went with a bound
> 
> He was dressed in just shorts from his head to his foot
> His clothes were all tarnished with dinner and soot
> A bundle of smokes he had in the back
> And he looked like a peddler mocking the sack
> 
> His eyes became glossy his dimples so red
> His lips were like roses his nose like a berry
> 
> His tight little mouth was drawn up like a bow,
> And the beard of his chin was as white as the snow.
> 
> The stump of arm he held tight to his side,
> And the smoke it encircled the cab like a wreath.
> He had a broad face and a little round belly,
> That shook when he laughed, like a bowlful of jelly!
> 
> He was chubby and plump, a right jolly old mess ,
> And I laughed when I saw him, in spite of myself!
> A wink of his eye and a twist of his head,
> Soon gave me to know what was the dread.
> 
> He spoke not a word, but went straight to his work,
> And filled all the trucks, then turned with a jerk.
> And laying his finger aside of his wiener,
> And giving a nod, up the snow pile he rose!
> 
> He sprang to his feet , to his team gave a whistle,
> And away they all flew like the drunks on a missle.
> But I heard him exclaim, 'ere he drove out of sight,
> "Get back to work slackers, king of diamonds tonight"


Thats cool, nice work.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1166380 said:


> HAHA you must be bored. How did you know I was a lowballer
> 
> Epic they were just sat 5-6 for shakopee.


Huh? Im lost...


----------



## qualitycut

Epic Lawn Care;1166476 said:


> Huh? Im lost...


They were just saying* 5-6 for shakopee on the news miss spelling sorry.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1166507 said:


> They were just saying* 5-6 for shakopee on the news miss spelling sorry.


Oh, im not surprized. Why not a foot, f#ck me !


----------



## qualitycut

Epic Lawn Care;1166515 said:


> Oh, im not surprized. Why not a foot, f#ck me !


:laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

I am so pissed right now I could just explode....


----------



## exmark1

Epic Lawn Care;1166528 said:


> I am so pissed right now I could just explode....


Im with you! Are dusting... is now up to almost 3 inches and still falling! I am thinking on becoming a weatherman what the hell!


----------



## qualitycut

Yea I am not super happy either but once it is over the check will be nice like the last big storm. I would sure like to be around for Christmas for once, Now new years thats a whole nother can of worms that mother nature is opening on my a$$.


----------



## qualitycut

exmark where you located?


----------



## albhb3

what are you guys talking about I just saw 1.3 inch total on 4 thru tommarrow


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1166539 said:


> exmark where you located?


Wondering the same.


----------



## exmark1

Epic Lawn Care;1166544 said:


> Wondering the same.


Alexandria, MN about 2 hours up 94 from the cities


----------



## SnowGuy73

exmark1;1166553 said:


> Alexandria, MN about 2 hours up 94 from the cities


Ah, 10-4.....


----------



## qualitycut

Hasnt started here yet


----------



## albhb3

I dont really think its gonna looks like the heavy stuff is up by st.cloud and just cuts to flurries here


----------



## qualitycut

Im not happy about the snow but they got me all worked up that its going to now if the say no snow again IDK what the heck. This has been the worst predicting I have seen in a long time. I looks like its still headed right for us.


----------



## miked9372

guys don't listen to the news weather use the nation weather service

As yet another clipper system approaches the area tonight, snowfall will spread from western Minnesota into southern and eastern parts of the state later this evening into overnight, and into western Wisconsin by overnight. The snow will last into Friday. Snowfall accumulations of 4 to 6 inches are expected across a part of west central Minnesota and much of the southern third of Minnesota. More information is below.

...EARLY SNOWFALL AMOUNTS FROM LATE THURSDAY AFTERNOON INTO THE
EVENING...

THE TOTALS BELOW ARE SEPARATED INTO SNOW...AND ICE AND SLEET
CATEGORIES...THEN BY AMOUNT...AND ARE NOT NECESSARILY THE
FINAL AMOUNT FOR EACH LOCATION.

SNOW REPORTS LISTED BY AMOUNT

INCHES LOCATION ST COUNTY TIME
------ ----------------------- -- -------------- -------
3.00 GLENWOOD MN POPE 0545 PM
2.50 GILCHRIST MN POPE 0653 PM
2.50 CYRUS MN POPE 0652 PM
2.00 PAYNESVILLE MN STEARNS 0545 PM
1.50 MORRIS MN STEVENS 0652 PM


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1166585 said:


> Im not happy about the snow but they got me all worked up that its going to now if the say no snow again IDK what the heck. This has been the worst predicting I have seen in a long time. I looks like its still headed right for us.


It looks like its coming our way to me as well. As a matter of fact its snowing right now in south mpls.


----------



## TKLAWN

this thing has a huge hole right over carver county is my christmas dream coming true?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1166599 said:


> It looks like its coming our way to me as well. As a matter of fact its snowing right now in south mpls.


Heavy snow or just flurries. 90 percent of my stuff is in Minneapolis.


----------



## albhb3

right nuff said 

I also like to look at trafficland.com you can pick any road cam in the TC for sure


----------



## PrimoSR

Snowing in Orono, has been for an hour or two. Nothing more than a dusting right now, although Paul Douglas says the south and west metro should expect the most in the metro area.


----------



## albhb3

snowing along 494 on the west side up by HWY12


----------



## ryde307

I hate snow! I hope its just enough to salt and sidewalks and no more. I hurt my back shoveling my own damn steps and can barley walk.
As for this new years storm I joked last storm about quiting my joke is becoming much less of one as I am supposed to goto the mountins new years morning to go actually enjoy snow on the new sled. I will be pissed if I can't go.


----------



## SnowGuy73

PrimoSR;1166623 said:


> Snowing in Orono, has been for an hour or two. Nothing more than a dusting right now, although Paul Douglas says the south and west metro should expect the most in the metro area.


Wow that's awesome!!!

What a change from every other storm this year...


----------



## qualitycut

Epic Lawn Care;1166631 said:


> Wow that's awesome!!!
> 
> What a change from every other storm this year...


I sense a little sarcasm. lol


----------



## Camden

My Christmas wish is coming true! It's snowing and we're hopefully going to get enough to go back out. 2 pushes in one week - I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1166627 said:


> I hate snow! I hope its just enough to salt and sidewalks and no more. I hurt my back shoveling my own damn steps and can barley walk.
> As for this new years storm I joked last storm about quiting my joke is becoming much less of one as I am supposed to goto the mountins new years morning to go actually enjoy snow on the new sled. I will be pissed if I can't go.


Yea thats right you were supposed to head out the last storm.


----------



## PrimoSR

Hopefully the city plows do a better job this tomorrow than Monday. I had to go out 5 different times because they refused to plow the city streets around here.


----------



## albhb3

believe it or not have to be in at 5just got called damn near time for bed boom-lay


----------



## qualitycut

PrimoSR;1166640 said:


> Hopefully the city plows do a better job this tomorrow than Monday. I had to go out 5 different times because they refused to plow the city streets around here.


I hear ya I think their budget is gone and they are waiting till its all done for the side roads. I checked at 6am no plow went home and slept till 10 and got the ends. Thankfully it was only a few inches of snow. I had one guy go up one house on the block because he saw me plowing his cut off must have been the cross st.


----------



## Advantage

albhb3;1166366 said:


> heres a little chrismas spirit for ya guysThumbs Up
> 
> twas the night before chrismas
> and all through the land
> not a creature was stirring, cept for the plow man
> the trucks were all buzzing and running abound
> In hopes of no breakdowns or the old man will frown
> the crew were nestled all tight in their clothes
> with visions of green, and also of dread
> as the wife knew you were late, you were to be dead
> settled the mind with each shovel throw.
> 
> The next lot over there arose such a clatter
> JD dave sprang to the lot to see what was the matter
> down with the window he said with a laugh
> unfogged his glasses and put down the hash
> 
> the snow was still falling at a great clip I swear
> and an irie plow truck was just sitting there
> who what and how did this happen he pondered
> was it the lowballer next door and 8 illigals he ponderd
> 
> The driver was bleeding from the ear so you see
> JD dave new it must be the guy named Quality C.
> More rapid than the popo his coursers they came
> And he whistled, and shouted, and called them by name!
> 
> "Now Epic! now camden ! now 87! and carkey!
> On, Advantage! On,Exmark! on deershack! , on Airhead and Veggin!
> To the top of the bed to the top of the plow
> Now run away! run away! run away now!
> 
> As foot prints that cover as wind will blow by
> when met for a proposal they let out a cry
> So to the sidewalks with anger they hussled
> With the boss full of beer and the workers were too
> 
> And then in a twinkling he heard by the door
> The scratching and scuffing of each man sized boot
> As he drew in his head the pile around
> Back to the truck JD Dave went with a bound
> 
> He was dressed in just shorts from his head to his foot
> His clothes were all tarnished with dinner and soot
> A bundle of smokes he had in the back
> And he looked like a peddler mocking the sack
> 
> His eyes became glossy his dimples so red
> His lips were like roses his nose like a berry
> 
> His tight little mouth was drawn up like a bow,
> And the beard of his chin was as white as the snow.
> 
> The stump of arm he held tight to his side,
> And the smoke it encircled the cab like a wreath.
> He had a broad face and a little round belly,
> That shook when he laughed, like a bowlful of jelly!
> 
> He was chubby and plump, a right jolly old mess ,
> And I laughed when I saw him, in spite of myself!
> A wink of his eye and a twist of his head,
> Soon gave me to know what was the dread.
> 
> He spoke not a word, but went straight to his work,
> And filled all the trucks, then turned with a jerk.
> And laying his finger aside of his wiener,
> And giving a nod, up the snow pile he rose!
> 
> He sprang to his feet , to his team gave a whistle,
> And away they all flew like the drunks on a missle.
> But I heard him exclaim, 'ere he drove out of sight,
> "Get back to work slackers, king of diamonds tonight"


Ha Ha. Thanks I needed that


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1166632 said:


> I sense a little sarcasm. lol


No, not at all.....


----------



## qualitycut

Sticking quick in inver grove. Gonna eat and try to get a few hours of sleep.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1166691 said:


> Sticking quick in inver grove. Gonna eat and try to get a few hours of sleep.


Really? Its not even snowing in Shakopee.


----------



## qualitycut

Epic Lawn Care;1166696 said:


> Really? Its not even snowing in Shakopee.


Really? there's more to the sw coming I'm getting the stuff from the nw.


----------



## Greenery

A little more than an inch down so far just west of plymouth.


----------



## PrimoSR

Advantage;1166668 said:


> Ha Ha. Thanks I needed that


That's rich!


----------



## PrimoSR

qualitycut;1166649 said:


> I hear ya I think their budget is gone and they are waiting till its all done for the side roads. I checked at 6am no plow went home and slept till 10 and got the ends. Thankfully it was only a few inches of snow. I had one guy go up one house on the block because he saw me plowing his cut off must have been the cross st.


I wouldn't be surprised, we have had almost a full winter's worth of snow in one month.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1166606 said:


> Heavy snow or just flurries. 90 percent of my stuff is in Minneapolis.


I would call it moderate snow. Its not a blizzard but more then flurries.


----------



## qualitycut

St paul is a million over I hope that is just for the month not the year.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1166702 said:


> Really? there's more to the sw coming I'm getting the stuff from the nw.


Flurries, thats it.


----------



## qualitycut

Epic Lawn Care;1166723 said:


> Flurries, thats it.


Maybe you will be spared


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1166731 said:


> Maybe you will be spared


I can only hope!


----------



## qualitycut

Almost an inch here I would say.


----------



## Greenery

Ok just about to 3 inches here. Anybody in the eden prairie area with totals so far?


----------



## unit28

Moderate to heavy snow has at times been 
observed in central minnesota and will continue to occur through 
late evening into early overnight from hutchinson...to 
buffalo...and into the twin cities metro area. Rates at times of 
near one inch per hour are likely. 

During the overnight and early 
morning hours the heavier rates will then likely shift 
southward....

Oh please let the snow machine keep hammering away on me.


----------



## PrimoSR

A solid 1/2" out here so far.


----------



## miked9372

greenery;1166785 said:


> Ok just about to 3 inches here. Anybody in the eden prairie area with totals so far?


no but at 9:07 PLYMOUTH had 2"


----------



## PrimoSR

NOAA just upped their forecast for tonight.

Tonight: Snow. Low around 22. East southeast wind around 6 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. Total nighttime snow accumulation of 3 to 5 inches possible.


----------



## mnlefty

My house near Best Buy campus in Richfield about 5 minutes ago... Very, very fluffy stuff.


----------



## qualitycut

i shoveled an inch and its already covered again at my house

At least you can still see the ruler!


----------



## albhb3

kstp says weve had 38.6 at the airport this year scary to be over 40inches by the 24th gonna have to go buy one of them roof rake thingys Just think if we get cloberd again by the storm they keep screaming about we could have around 70 inches by the 1st. I mean WTF. Shoot that would be what 40 on the ground or so not very surprising had to cut the budget somewhere I guess WRONG


----------



## PrimoSR

Up to an inch now, starting to come down a little harder.


----------



## qualitycut

Yea the banks are getting high and the roads are shrinking. We still have 3 months left.


----------



## albhb3

Ill be taking donations for a snow dragon tis the season


----------



## Green Grass

we got about 3" out here


----------



## mnlefty

Like Primo said earlier, I just hope the city boys do a little better than they did on Monday/Tuesday. First time all year I had to make almost a full run through the route picking up streetwash after I thought I should've been done. I'm supposed to be out of town for the holidays at noon tomorrow... that's obviously not happening, but I will be leaving as soon as I feel good about things, so come on Edina street crews!!

Tomorrow is gonna suck for me. I do all residential, so there's gonna be a few with extra cars in the drive I'm sure, a few calls of "I have people coming over"... But I highly doubt anybody will have the courtesy to call and tell me they'll be out of town a few days. Only have one I know for sure is out of town... to their house in Hawaii for 6 weeks... must be rough.


----------



## shooterm

**** it tips for snowplowing so you can get home for christmas.

1) Speed speed speed, yes I mentioned speed. Snow rolls carry the material in front of you.

2) Do it once and dont go back. That means do it absolutely right no chance of wasted time.

3) Carry everyone around you. Screw the other guy work harder then them just so you can go home. This will turn into fast spreading disease.

4) Above all remeber its just snow go home for atleast supper its still just snow.

Merry Christmas and you betcha I'll have my "captains" hat on tomorrow!:yow!:


----------



## qualitycut

Resis are getting done tomorrow last I'm not going to deal with the run around again waiting for the street crews.


----------



## qualitycut

Resis are getting done tomorrow last I'm not going to deal with the run around again waiting for the street crews.

Albhb3 what ya have in eagen there?


----------



## PrimoSR

qualitycut;1166924 said:


> Resis are getting done tomorrow last I'm not going to deal with the run around again waiting for the street crews.


I am still debating whether to get up early and do a run or just wait.


----------



## qualitycut

PrimoSR;1166955 said:


> I am still debating whether to get up early and do a run or just wait.


We are heading out for commercial at 3am resis will be done later I usually will hit them quick and go back and get them good but the last few times I go back the plows still haven't been through so I'm jusyt going to wait till later tomorrow.


----------



## miked9372

albhb3;1166884 said:


> kstp says weve had 38.6 at the airport this year scary to be over 40inches by the 24th gonna have to go buy one of them roof rake thingys Just think if we get cloberd again by the storm they keep screaming about we could have around 70 inches by the 1st. I mean WTF. Shoot that would be what 40 on the ground or so not very surprising had to cut the budget somewhere I guess WRONG


ya i saw that 38.6 now they said we had 16" so far this year nation weather service just changed it, i think it was a typo but not sure and this map says about 20+

http://www.nohrsc.noaa.gov/snow_mod...epth/201012/nsm_depth_2010122305_National.jpg


----------



## cole22

I live in Dassel, MN south of St. Cloud and we got 4"s so far and snowing like a bastards step child rite know. Good thing I got the new plow on today! But I went 3 miles south and we only had a 1". MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!


----------



## miked9372

not even halfway over


----------



## qualitycut

Plow just snapped off the truck FML.


----------



## Green Grass

Quality what the ????

Left the house 4" on the ground drive 15 to the cities and there is an inch what the hell.


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone know how to get the center pin out of a boss v


----------



## djagusch

5" in st paul and still coming.


----------



## mnlefty

3-4 in Richfield, still coming, but if you look at the NWS radar the backend is coming somewhat quickly and intensity is rapidly diminishing...


----------



## cole22

Green Grass;1167057 said:


> Quality what the ????
> 
> Left the house 4" on the ground drive 15 to the cities and there is an inch what the hell.


I know last night I came from my shop north of dassel and had 5 inches there I came into dassel and had maybe an inch!


----------



## mnglocker

qualitycut;1167080 said:


> Anyone know how to get the center pin out of a boss v


A really big BFH.


----------



## PrimoSR

About 4" total in Orono.


----------



## PrimoSR

qualitycut;1167080 said:


> Anyone know how to get the center pin out of a boss v


Did you get it fixed?!


----------



## albhb3

I think about 3 in EP by far the easiest push of the season and no cars!


----------



## qualitycut

PrimoSR;1167600 said:


> Did you get it fixed?!


No lost money today crappy day. Going out to run loader now to recoup some loss


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1167804 said:


> No lost money today crappy day. Going out to run loader now to recoup some loss


Sorry too hear that man, what happened to cause it?

We need a break from all this snow, we are down a blade right now also. I'm sure hoping this New Years storm misses us.


----------



## albhb3

Now QC you be in bed by midnight or the fat man will keep your presents.


----------



## qualitycut

Epic Lawn Care;1167866 said:


> Sorry too hear that man, what happened to cause it?
> 
> We need a break from all this snow, we are down a blade right now also. I'm sure hoping this New Years storm misses us.


No clue the A frame just snapped I am sure it has been ready to for a bit I'm just glad I wasn't going down the highway.


----------



## qualitycut

Now the skid broke down same lot I give up. I'm moving to florida


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1168040 said:


> Now the skid broke down same lot I give up. I'm moving to florida


Prayers sent,
hope you get 'er goin


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1168036 said:


> No clue the A frame just snapped I am sure it has been ready to for a bit I'm just glad I wasn't going down the highway.


Yeah, good thing.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Merry Christmas Everyone!!!


----------



## unit28

Merry Christmas from my Family to all of you.

A pic from yesterday of my youngest Grandson


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1168040 said:


> Now the skid broke down same lot I give up. I'm moving to florida


Can I come with?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1168208 said:


> Can I come with?


I'll bring the beer....


----------



## TKLAWN

I'll drive.


----------



## TKLAWN

You know the last snow actually was pretty easy in comparison and i'm actually getting used to being up for 24 hour at a time. SCARY!


----------



## albhb3

Ill pay for gas and the hotel


----------



## millsaps118

I'm in too, I'll sell all my equipment and buy a little fishing boat for us....or we can all sell our equipment and buy a big azz Yacht!


----------



## Green Grass

Tk I can drive we can take the F350


----------



## veggin psd

I will buy all of you guys equipment for ten cents on the dollar. I will stay home and work until spring, and then IF I survive the winter, buy my OWN yacht! 

It appears that there will be plenty of work, 




On second thought, I'm in on the trip!


----------



## exmark1

Im with you guys! My 2011 F-350 didn't make it home in one piece this time... Really wrecked my day, 1200 miles and I get to fix the whole back of the truck already


----------



## qualitycut

^^ sorry to hear man, you get rear ended?


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;1168521 said:


> Tk I can drive we can take the F350


I'm packing right now.


----------



## qualitycut

Its funny who would have we thought we would be complaining about snow. I remember last year i was complaining because we didnt have much.

Any one know of anyone selling a boss v plow, plow side only?


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1168614 said:


> Its funny who would have we thought we would be complaining about snow. I remember last year i was complaining because we didnt have much.


Yeah, the last 100 posts in this thread are people whining about snow. Pretty pathetic.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1168619 said:


> Yeah, the last 100 posts in this thread are people whining about snow. Pretty pathetic.


Yea well I could use about a week off to get things fixed and need a break I am just sick of getting these big snows I dont mind the 2 inch snows but it is getting out of hand.


----------



## OC&D

Camden;1168619 said:


> Yeah, the last 100 posts in this thread are people whining about snow. Pretty pathetic.


Yep. I'm hoping for more next week as they're predicting(for what that's worth). Send me a post card when you guys get to Florida....I'll be back here crying all the way to the bank.


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1168612 said:


> I'm packing right now.


You know where to find me


----------



## unit28

You guys better get gone before Fiday

Because 
as usual with all of these storms and sitting on the edge of them,
Friday night might bring us an ice storm

got chains?


HOWEVER...GIVEN THE CURRENT TRACK THIS WILL NOT BE
ALL SNOW. SURFACE LOW MOVING RIGHT OVERHEAD...AND STRONG MOISTURE
AND WARM AIR ADVECTION WILL GENERATE PLENTY OF ISENTROPIC LIFT.
GOOD SIGNAL ON THE THETA SURFACES. THICKNESS AND FORECAST
SOUNDINGS INDICATE THERE COULD BE A LOT OF LOCATIONS THAT SEE ALL
RAIN IN SOUTHERN MN AND WI. THERE WILL OBVIOUSLY BE A COLD SIDE TO
THIS SYSTEM


----------



## djagusch

Ice without snow is ok by me. Make good money on salting, not part of the seasonal contract.


----------



## qualitycut

Yea I believe that's why people are complaining the monthly and yearly guys are making less money every time its snows. Some people must not get that.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1168717 said:


> Yea I believe that's why people are complaining the monthly and yearly guys are making less money every time its snows. Some people must not get that.


 that's why we don't do monthly or yearly contracts.


----------



## qualitycut

Ditto I have 3 resis that are yearly nothing else.


----------



## veggin psd

Anual or monthly is fine......provided it is offset by some or all of a few criteria:

1) If you have enough per-event customers to offset a record winter
2) The contract has some high-end limits (blizzard clause)
3) Multi-year in case a record snowfall year occurs. Surely an average or belowaverage snowfall year will average short term losses out.
4) The contract has a way to get out of a horrible or un-forseen changes in criteria, managemt changes or any other unforseen problems/issues.


----------



## djagusch

veggin psd;1168757 said:


> Anual or monthly is fine......provided it is offset by some or all of a few criteria:
> 
> 1) If you have enough per-event customers to offset a record winter
> 2) The contract has some high-end limits (blizzard clause)
> 3) Multi-year in case a record snowfall year occurs. Surely an average or belowaverage snowfall year will average short term losses out.
> 4) The contract has a way to get out of a horrible or un-forseen changes in criteria, managemt changes or any other unforseen problems/issues.


I keep on telling myself last march we didn't plow but got paid in full. All are on 3 yr contracts. I billed extra for the large storm noone complained. I am low on per push but not to far off of costs of a round. If it were just 2" pushes everything would be a lot better. This 5" stuff just adds enough to the timing of things to need an extra sub/labor on hand.


----------



## albhb3

yep guys was just thinking this afternoon we all b!tch and complain when the storms the the TC split guess next year will be nothing


----------



## ddb maine

now its MY TURN!!!! MUHUHAHAHAHAHAH

south eastern maine... bring it.


----------



## chris.outdoor

18 to 20+ here in southern NH!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

djagusch;1168666 said:


> Ice without snow is ok by me. Make good money on salting, not part of the seasonal contract.


Same here, ill take a minor ice storm.


----------



## albhb3

Ok QC lets see your mess up more than one trained eye can see what went wrong


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1169078 said:


> Ok QC lets see your mess up more than one trained eye can see what went wrong


You talking about the plow? If so the blade is still in the lot until I can load it in the truck. Im really contemplating just buying a new plow minus mount and wires. But I want a wide out next so i think it would be pointless to buy a plow and sell it in a few years when I have one I can stick 400.00 into and have it running so I will probably just get a new a frame Monday and put it back together.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1169093 said:


> You talking about the plow? If so the blade is still in the lot until I can load it in the truck. Im really contemplating just buying a new plow minus mount and wires. But I want a wide out next so i think it would be pointless to buy a plow and sell it in a few years when I have one I can stick 400.00 into and have it running so I will probably just get a new a frame Monday and put it back together.


ohhhh thats a little worse than I was thinking are you meaning to say you couldnt duct tape it back together


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1169098 said:


> ohhhh thats a little worse than I was thinking are you meaning to say you couldnt duct tape it back together


No i may have been able to ziptie it but I didnt have any with me. Only thing that was holding the plow on was the Hoses and trip springs. It mat be able to be welded. Once I get the blade with the other half of the a fram attached to it to the welder I will have and idea.


----------



## millsaps118

qualitycut;1168614 said:


> Its funny who would have we thought we would be complaining about snow. I remember last year i was complaining because we didnt have much.
> 
> Any one know of anyone selling a boss v plow, plow side only?


QC you serious about buying a Boss V, plow side only? I just bought a new steel flat top 8'2 V w/wings, snow flap & smartlocks this year from Crysteel and really want to up grade to a 9'2 XT. If your serious let me know......Here's the most recent pic I have of it.


----------



## exmark1

qualitycut;1168608 said:


> ^^ sorry to hear man, you get rear ended?


Kind of... but I was going backwards and it wasn't a car lol I got a phone call and looked down to find the phone while backing up straight into the edge of a dumpster area at a condo complex. So it was my fault, at least its just a scrape and a tail light, then 5 hours later I scraped into a real estate sign and dinged up the otherside


----------



## Green Grass

exmark1;1169181 said:


> Kind of... but I was going backwards and it wasn't a car lol I got a phone call and looked down to find the phone while backing up straight into the edge of a dumpster area at a condo complex. So it was my fault, at least its just a scrape and a tail light, then 5 hours later I scraped into a real estate sign and dinged up the otherside


You know that thing has SYNC so you don't have to take your eyes off of where you are backing up to.


----------



## qualitycut

If this was on a different thread. People would be telling ya thats why they dont buy new trucks lol


----------



## albhb3

so whats up with the skid???


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1169259 said:


> so whats up with the skid???


Its was a rental, the guy i do some sub work for rented it and I honestly dont know one of the lights kept flashing and when I would slow down it would shut off? So i just made sure I didnt slow down or stop for to long and it was good.


----------



## albhb3

The joys of technology ehh


----------



## exmark1

Green Grass;1169213 said:


> You know that thing has SYNC so you don't have to take your eyes off of where you are backing up to.


I have been meaning to do that since I got it... just haven't got around to it yet.


----------



## Green Grass

exmark1;1169738 said:


> I have been meaning to do that since I got it... just haven't got around to it yet.


Well that will teach you


----------



## qualitycut

millsaps give me a call I might have found a buyer for mine. 6514701856


----------



## SnowGuy73

Wow there are alot of places that were not plowed this last snow storm. Ive seen a couple of walgreens, best buy, dairy queen


----------



## SnowGuy73

Epic Lawn Care;1169955 said:


> Wow there are alot of places that were not plowed this last snow storm. Ive seen a couple of walgreens, best buy, dairy queen


Wonder what the deal is....


----------



## Green Grass

Epic Lawn Care;1169955 said:


> Wow there are alot of places that were not plowed this last snow storm. Ive seen a couple of walgreens, best buy, dairy queen


I saw guys out last night just starting to clear lots


----------



## qualitycut

Maybe the didn't plow cause some things were closed? If they are not plowed today then idk why maybe lowballers that couldn't afford to fix there stuff.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1169992 said:


> Maybe the didn't plow cause some things were closed? If they are not plowed today then idk why maybe lowballers that couldn't afford to fix there stuff.


speaking of that how is the A-frame coming?


----------



## veggin psd

Green Grass;1170051 said:


> speaking of that how is the A-frame coming?


WOW- That was harsh.......


----------



## qualitycut

Well I need to wait till someone is open tomorrow and hope they have one for me.


----------



## veggin psd

qualitycut;1170057 said:


> Well I need to wait till someone is open tomorrow and hope they have one for me.


I have had good luck with Crysteel. They have the parts and you will probably pay list, but they should have one......


----------



## Green Grass

veggin psd;1170061 said:


> I have had good luck with Crysteel. They have the parts and you will probably pay list, but they should have one......


Agree Crysteel will have one.


----------



## Green Grass

veggin psd;1170056 said:


> WOW- That was harsh.......


I was just talking about the broken equipment.


----------



## albhb3

veggin psd;1170056 said:


> WOW- That was harsh.......


you guys want to know whats harsh. Is finding out your fav. uncle got busted for manufacturing and distributing crack. That was a great call to get this morning.:realmad:


----------



## qualitycut

Ya I am going to call them right away in the morning I hope its not to spendy. My plow is still in the lot im hoping to get it loaded up tonight or early am.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1170051 said:


> speaking of that how is the A-frame coming?


Lol, ouch!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1170057 said:


> Well I need to wait till someone is open tomorrow and hope they have one for me.


What is that going to end up costing you?


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1170081 said:


> Ya I am going to call them right away in the morning I hope its not to spendy. My plow is still in the lot im hoping to get it loaded up tonight or early am.


I would say around $300


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1170088 said:


> I would say around $300


Ya I was guessing 3-4 it actually doesnt look to bad to get on there either.


----------



## veggin psd

qualitycut;1170100 said:


> Ya I was guessing 3-4 it actually doesnt look to bad to get on there either.


Yikes, three or four large? That is like fourty driveways worth of work for me.......lol

Snow in Philly, at least a painless Sunday for the Purple faithful.


----------



## qualitycut

veggin psd;1170110 said:


> Yikes, three or four large? That is like fourty driveways worth of work for me.......lol
> 
> Snow in Philly, at least a painless Sunday for the Purple faithful.


geez 10 dollars a driveway I have some you can do for me I will pay ya 15...haha


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1170100 said:


> Ya I was guessing 3-4 it actually doesnt look to bad to get on there either.


not bad epically if you have it inside some place warm.


----------



## Green Grass

Quality you have it listed on CraigsList??


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1170171 said:


> Quality you have it listed on CraigsList??


Haha how could you tell.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1170204 said:


> Haha how could you tell.


The broken A Frame gave it away.


----------



## CityGuy

Smith in MG is a haul but may be able to help or at least price shop if nothing else.


----------



## CityGuy

I was checking my FB and John Yuhas of the 11 put an "uneducated guess" out for 4-8 inch's of snow on sat after we get the rain and freezing rain.


----------



## veggin psd

Hamelfire;1170224 said:


> I was checking my FB and John Yuhas of the 11 put an "uneducated guess" out for 4-8 inch's of snow on sat after we get the rain and freezing rain.


OH Boy!
A frozen bottom with slop and then some snow! Happy new year? I think not.


----------



## djagusch

Central parts has the a frame for $300 list is $363. I would imagine welding would be cheaper and as strong or better than stock. Of course depending were it is broken.


----------



## djagusch

veggin psd;1170230 said:


> OH Boy!
> A frozen bottom with slop and then some snow! Happy new year? I think not.


The key to making it easy is to push the slop before the snow builds on top of it.


----------



## veggin psd

djagusch;1170244 said:


> Central parts has the a frame for $300 list is $363. I would imagine welding would be cheaper and as strong or better than stock. Of course depending were it is broken.


I agree Dustin.
Find a good fabricator


----------



## veggin psd

djagusch;1170249 said:


> The key to making it easy is to push the slop before the snow builds on top of it.


^^^Survival tip^^^


----------



## SnowGuy73

djagusch;1170249 said:


> The key to making it easy is to push the slop before the snow builds on top of it.


Agreed, very wise move.


----------



## qualitycut

veggin psd;1170250 said:


> I agree Dustin.
> Find a good fabricator


That was my original plan but I have talked to two different guys and they both said they would just put a new a frame on as if it tweaked it will not sit flat.
Im not to worried on the cost as I need to fix it and want it done right so I wont have to deal with it again.


----------



## Green Grass

djagusch;1170249 said:


> The key to making it easy is to push the slop before the snow builds on top of it.


or if you want excitement let the bottom freeze


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1170319 said:


> That was my original plan but I have talked to two different guys and they both said they would just put a new a frame on as if it tweaked it will not sit flat.
> Im not to worried on the cost as I need to fix it and want it done right so I wont have to deal with it again.


I know a guy hear in Hamel that does great work if you are interested PM me for his info. I had an A frame welded a few years ago for a great price.


----------



## unit28

I remembr last year making a run through streets of flood water

And I was driving a jeep, came through an icy down hill slide into a snowbank,
right in front of Blaine's finest. He sat there until I wiggled out.

I'm not sure if we will see upper 30's for two days but I'm digging out some hip waders
and going hunting.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1170332 said:


> I know a guy hear in Hamel that does great work if you are interested PM me for his info. I had an A frame welded a few years ago for a great price.


Thanks I had my buddy that welds for a living and works on plows look at it he said it may be able to be welded. I just think that it being a V plow it may not sit right if its bent I dont know though, I just want it fixed and not have to worry about it if I keep it.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1170341 said:


> Thanks I had my buddy that welds for a living and works on plows look at it he said it may be able to be welded. I just think that it being a V plow it may not sit right if its bent I dont know though, I just want it fixed and not have to worry about it if I keep it.


bite the bullet and buy an A frame it sure would suck to have it welded and have it not right or break again.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1170345 said:


> bite the bullet and buy an A frame it sure would suck to have it welded and have it not right or break again.


Yea thats the plan.


----------



## albhb3

hmm kinda looks like an all rain event right now, good I need to get out of here just think we will all be able to get the mowers out next weekThumbs Up


----------



## unit28

IT LOOKS LIKE A FREEZING RAIN ADVISORY WILL BE
NEEDED AT SOME POINT DURING THIS PERIOD. THE NEXT STEP UP WOULD BE
AN ICE STORM WARNING

stay tuned


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1170683 said:


> IT LOOKS LIKE A FREEZING RAIN ADVISORY WILL BE
> NEEDED AT SOME POINT DURING THIS PERIOD. THE NEXT STEP UP WOULD BE
> AN ICE STORM WARNING
> 
> stay tuned


Man, we just cannot catch a break here.


----------



## qualitycut

Well crysteel doesnt have any. Going to start calling the smaller guys.

Looks like its going to have to be welded up not one place has them crysteel will be getting some in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## veggin psd

Epic Lawn Care;1170685 said:


> Man, we just cannot catch a break here.


Perhaps we will.
Johndee.com is painting a significantly different picture than everyone else.......Lets hope


----------



## qualitycut

veggin psd;1170789 said:


> Perhaps we will.
> Johndee.com is painting a significantly different picture than everyone else.......Lets hope


He doesnt show ice or rain though. We are in the warmer temp area.


----------



## qualitycut

Inch of snow in inver grove


----------



## veggin psd

qualitycut;1170814 said:


> He doesnt show ice or rain though. We are in the warmer temp area.


True. Ice will suck.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1170827 said:


> Inch of snow in inver grove


Right now, or.?.?.?.


----------



## qualitycut

Epic Lawn Care;1170987 said:


> Right now, or.?.?.?.


Yea woke up and was snowing like a mofo. I'm having no luck with a frame crysteel is out and won't have any for a week or two. Looks like I am going to weld it. I can't believe they don't have them they are supposed to be the main distributor for boss


----------



## albhb3

quality did you try perrys


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1171022 said:


> quality did you try perrys


Yup I called every one on bosses web site in mn and western wisconsin.


----------



## qualitycut

I honestly think I will be switching plows brands next time around. Crysteel in crystal said they may have one and they were going to call the shop I was at back never heard back and that was @ 730 am


----------



## albhb3

well doesnt that **** the bed thats really unexceptable in my book


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1171039 said:


> well doesnt that **** the bed thats really unexceptable in my book


There is going to be a lot of mad people the little shop I was at said I was the 5th guy to stop in looking for one.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1171043 said:


> There is going to be a lot of mad people the little shop I was at said I was the 5th guy to stop in looking for one.


Damn, sounds like you might not be the only one switching brands.


----------



## albhb3

well maybe they had something go wrong at the plant then what are the odds


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1171049 said:


> well maybe they had something go wrong at the plant then what are the odds


That is what I was thinking. If there are five people just in this area that all had the same thing go wrong something isn't right.


----------



## veggin psd

How bad do you need it?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/CHA0...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


----------



## CityGuy

Epic Lawn Care;1171068 said:


> That is what I was thinking. If there are five people just in this area that all had the same thing go wrong something isn't right.


Did you try Smith in MG? I know its a haul but Larry usually has something laying around the house or shop. If he says he has nothing let me know and I'll call him and find out if he is hiding one for "prefered" customers.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1171131 said:


> Did you try Smith in MG? I know its a haul but Larry usually has something laying around the house or shop. If he says he has nothing let me know and I'll call him and find out if he is hiding one for "prefered" customers.


Is that the same Smith that used to be in Brooklyn Park?


----------



## CityGuy

Epic Lawn Care;1171147 said:


> Is that the same Smith that used to be in Brooklyn Park?[/QU
> 
> He was in Osseo for a while but that was years ago. His number is 763-493-3332
> He may not be listed for Boss, but is a dealer, along with western and I believe Leo or something like that.


----------



## TKLAWN

On a different note. We bought a blower for the bobcat today if anyone needs piles blown back or roads widened. I will busy for the next couple days with our stuff but after that we can help anyone out if needed. pm me if interested.


----------



## albhb3

pics please!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Welded it an every thing sit fine and good to go.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1171462 said:


> Welded it an every thing sit fine and good to go.


Nice, good to hear.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1171279 said:


> Epic Lawn Care;1171147 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the same Smith that used to be in Brooklyn Park?[/QU
> 
> He was in Osseo for a while but that was years ago. His number is 763-493-3332
> He may not be listed for Boss, but is a dealer, along with western and I believe Leo or something like that.
> 
> 
> 
> That's it, I was there once.
Click to expand...


----------



## qualitycut

Only costed me 200.00 parts and labor.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1171580 said:


> Only costed me 200.00 parts and labor.


Not bad at all.


----------



## PrimoSR

qualitycut;1171462 said:


> Welded it an every thing sit fine and good to go.


Glad to hear that. So what about this storm coming?


----------



## PrimoSR

Any insight on this storm? I was hoping to go out of town. Now it is looking like not so much.


----------



## exmark1

Ya I have been hearing snow but not how much and exactly when yet... The sad thing is it's so far out yet that who knows how much it's going to change by then


----------



## SnowGuy73

PrimoSR;1171591 said:


> Any insight on this storm? I was hoping to go out of town. Now it is looking like not so much.


Last I heard we are supposed to be on the warm side of it. More of a rain and ice event, they have been wrong once or twice before though.


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone going to the auction tomorrow?

I just sent Boss a nice email. I wonder if I will hear anything back from them.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1171691 said:


> Anyone going to the auction tomorrow?
> 
> I just sent Boss a nice email. I wonder if I will hear anything back from them.


what auction? I am sure you will hear something back from them.


----------



## qualitycut

The one in inver grove epic was talking about,a landscape company is going out of business.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1171720 said:


> The one in inver grove epic was talking about,a landscape company is going out of business.


I thought that was last week. Days need to stop running together.


----------



## qualitycut

Yea no kidding I haven't known what day is what in the past 3 weeks it seems.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1171462 said:


> Welded it an every thing sit fine and good to go.


famous last words


----------



## qualitycut

Hey now don't jinx me I did that on friday when it broke my neighbor works at aspen and I told him I haven't had any problems with it.


----------



## exmark1

qualitycut;1171762 said:


> Hey now don't jinx me I did that on friday when it broke my neighbor works at aspen and I told him I haven't had any problems with it.


Me too! The day that I wrecked my truck, my insurance agent just said that morning how we hadn't made any claims in the past 2 years! So I blame him for jinxing me


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1171691 said:


> Anyone going to the auction tomorrow?
> 
> I just sent Boss a nice email. I wonder if I will hear anything back from them.


Im still planning on going.


----------



## qualitycut

Well the sales rep called me today that was pretty cool.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1172160 said:


> Well the sales rep called me today that was pretty cool.


What did they say?


----------



## qualitycut

Not a lot just its been a busy year and yadda yadda. No auction? I just bought a nice whacker for 250.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1172217 said:


> Not a lot just its been a busy year and yadda yadda. No auction? I just bought a nice whacker for 250.


Nope, we left after we seen the owner bidding on his own equipment.

Complete bullsh!t....


----------



## qualitycut

Epic Lawn Care;1172459 said:


> Nope, we left after we seen the owner bidding on his own equipment.
> 
> Complete bullsh!t....


Yea I didnt even notice that till half way through as I was just looking for a couple smaller things. I didnt know he was getting divorced and judge ordered him to sell it so I can see why he wanted to buy it back though I would do the same.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1172514 said:


> Yea I didnt even notice that till half way through as I was just looking for a couple smaller things. I didnt know he was getting divorced and judge ordered him to sell it so I can see why he wanted to buy it back though I would do the same.


Still BS, a waste of alot of peoples time in my opinion. That and i thought it was one of the most poorly run auctions I have ever been to.


----------



## ryde307

Epic Lawn Care;1172579 said:


> Still BS, a waste of alot of peoples time in my opinion. That and i thought it was one of the most poorly run auctions I have ever been to.


I would agree. I brought it up to the auctioneer and made a slight seen about it so everyone then knew after he talked to me on the mic. Lots started leaving at that point. I did get the NQR for a good price though.


----------



## albhb3

so in other words he got his stuff back dirt cheap


----------



## ryde307

albhb3;1172654 said:


> so in other words he got his stuff back dirt cheap


somewhat yes. I made sure people were biddig on everything they were and things they needed to keep the dollars going up. Small win in my book but yes it was BS


----------



## qualitycut

Ya I was happy I got what I went for. I think the judge should have just let the guy buy what he wanted for what is was worth before the auction I can see your points but he was forced to auction everything cant blame him for wanting his lively hood back. That was my first auction so I cant really compare it to anything. Ryde307 nice meeting ya also.


----------



## ryde307

quality nice to meet you also, good luck with the plow hopefuly you dont end up in our lot again missing it. If you ever need a hand a skid is kept onsite down there.


----------



## Deershack

Got a nice surprise today. During the last storm, I loaded up with 6T of salt in anticipation of using it on a few sites I had been called about. Client (contractor) didn't call back and I've had the salt on the truck for about 10 days. Salt in the tray for the UTG spreader was rock solid and I figured that the full load would be also. With the nice weather today, I decided that I better get ready for this weekend. I plumbed a fitting into the air tank for the brakes and bought a 4' air chisel, the type used for removing tile and such from floors. Thought it would save my back a little from swinging a sledge to break up the salt. I had bought 24 gal of windshield washer from Mennards when they had it on sale for .99 a gal.

Thankfully I built a PVC frame for the box last year and had the the load tarped. Wonder of wonders,when I cleared the snow off and peeled the tarp back,the salt looked like it had just been loaded. No crust at all,let alone being solid. Didn't even get a chance to see how the air chisel worked.

I am going to have to replace the PVC frame. It didn't stand up to the 20" of snow on it. Going to replace it with rebar wrapped in foam pipe insulation to protect the tarp.

All set if the freezing rain gets here.


----------



## mnglocker

Deershack;1173361 said:


> All set if the freezing rain gets here.


It's no longer_ if_, it's here; right now. FML.


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnglocker;1173468 said:


> It's no longer_ if_, it's here; right now. FML.


O fun!!! =-O


----------



## shooterm

qualitycut;1171462 said:


> Welded it an every thing sit fine and good to go.


We had a new guy running a plow on a skid. He lasted 30mins before he broke the A frame. He drove it to the shop then high tailed it home upset . Well we got to rewelding/replacing cylinders in it next morning and decided to take look at the other plows on the skids. Out of eight skid plows we had five with cracked/hairlined A frames. Very quik rewelds and reinforcement welds we had everything tip top hopefully avoiding another complete breakdown. Just goes to show a quik 360 of equipment can prevent alot of things.


----------



## albhb3

have fun guys heading north for the weekend


----------



## qualitycut

North you taking the weekend off?


----------



## albhb3

first weekend in nearly 2.5 years


----------



## Camden

Who's taking care of your accounts?


----------



## albhb3

the guy I work for.. we sub under another company and they do all the salting so it works out for once and if need be he can bring in another guy from the landscaping side of his own landscape bus.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hopefully its all rain.


----------



## qualitycut

Epic Lawn Care;1174003 said:


> Hopefully its all rain.


It is sounding like to me. But if I remember right they have been wrong once or twice. Either way it looks like no adult beverages as it could change to snow. I either want know chance of snow or for it to snow. Cause I want to make it worth it if I have to behave on New years


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1174021 said:


> It is sounding like to me. But if I remember right they have been wrong once or twice. Either way it looks like no adult beverages as it could change to snow. I either want know chance of snow or for it to snow. Cause I want to make it worth it if I have to behave on New years


Well I have heard everything from all rain, to rain Thursday snow Friday, to rain early Thursday then snow and all snow Friday.

So who the hell knows.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Well Accuweather says that we are going to get 0.3" of ice tomorrow night, 0.6" of ice and 4.8" of snow on Friday.

I sure hope not!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Epic Lawn Care;1174208 said:


> Well Accuweather says that we are going to get 0.3" of ice tomorrow night, 0.6" of ice and 4.8" of snow on Friday.
> 
> I sure hope not!!!


OO wonderful I dont salt crappy. Epic how do you like you blizzards i just got a quote from stonebrook and am thinking of buying one as soon as I can sell mine.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1174216 said:


> OO wonderful I dont salt crappy. Epic how do you like you blizzards i just got a quote from stonebrook and am thinking of buying one as soon as I can sell mine.


I like them, I really don't like the new mounting style or the new huge headlights. But, they are worth the money in my opinion.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1174216 said:


> OO wonderful I dont salt crappy.


I don't want to salt if we get that much ice, I will lock myself in my closet and cry.:laughing::crying:


----------



## Dustball

Epic Lawn Care;1174208 said:


> Well Accuweather says that we are going to get 0.3" of ice tomorrow night, 0.6" of ice and 4.8" of snow on Friday.
> 
> I sure hope not!!!


Uhh, you're missing a couple of zeros.

0.03 and 0.06, not 0.3 and 0.6.


----------



## Deershack

Since all I do is salting- come on ice. LOL


----------



## qualitycut

You can have it. I wouldn't mind plowing saturday night.


----------



## Deershack

Only problem is that like last year, it's happening on a holiday wkend. With people going home early on Fri, a bunch of the lots I do will wait till Sun night to plow (in house). What ever snow we get on top if the ice will make a mess. Then they will call for salt and wonder why the lots not black on Mon morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dustball;1174562 said:


> Uhh, you're missing a couple of zeros.
> 
> 0.03 and 0.06, not 0.3 and 0.6.


Sorry, my bad.

Either way I dont want to deal with that crap.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Deershack;1174632 said:


> Since all I do is salting- come on ice. LOL


Hows that work for you? Im considering doing the same for next season.


----------



## Deershack

Epic Lawn Care;1174702 said:


> Hows that work for you? Im considering doing the same for next season.


Selling salt is hard. People can see when a lot is plowed but not when it has just been salted. I just added a second truck this year for sand/salt, they can see when sand has been laid.


----------



## qualitycut

Epic Lawn Care;1174698 said:


> Sorry, my bad.
> 
> Either way I dont want to deal with that crap.


Let me know if you want to get ride of some accounts.. lol

I meant to qoute the only salting next year.


----------



## chuckraduenz

$5 gas. gues everyone is gona have to add another $20 per plowing......


----------



## qualitycut

chuckraduenz;1174770 said:


> $5 gas. gues everyone is gona have to add another $20 per plowing......


Your watching to much news haha.


----------



## chuckraduenz

nothing else to do. im all caught up on work at the moment. be nice if i could get my rear axel changed. but not tell next week.


----------



## SnowGuy73

chuckraduenz;1174770 said:


> $5 gas. gues everyone is gona have to add another $20 per plowing......


Ha! Good luck with that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1174730 said:


> Let me know if you want to get ride of some accounts.. lol
> 
> I meant to qoute the only salting next year.


Will do, I going to see what this coming year looks like and go from there.

I'm assuming you cut grass as well.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Deershack;1174720 said:


> Selling salt is hard. People can see when a lot is plowed but not when it has just been salted. I just added a second truck this year for sand/salt, they can see when sand has been laid.


Deershack, PM sent to you.:waving:


----------



## Advantage

Just got in from salting. Put about 10 ton down, now gonna go back out and check some other accounts. Wasn't a whole lot of ice just patches all over. You guys get any icing there yet?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Advantage;1175199 said:


> Just got in from salting. Put about 10 ton down, now gonna go back out and check some other accounts. Wasn't a whole lot of ice just patches all over. You guys get any icing there yet?


Went out earlier this morning, everything is just wet. Raining pretty good here right now.


----------



## qualitycut

Epic Lawn Care;1175143 said:


> Will do, I going to see what this coming year looks like and go from there.
> 
> I'm assuming you cut grass as well.


Not as much as the first year I started but am deciding on slowy getting back into it if I can pick up enough accounts to hire a guy or two. I have been focusing on the landscape side of things.


----------



## qualitycut

Looks like their total for the metro went up, last night ch 5 said 1-2 now their site said 3-5. Another one of these, I say we end up with 6-10


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1175278 said:


> Looks like their total for the metro went up, last night ch 5 said 1-2 now their site said 3-5. Another one of these, I say we end up with 6-10


Channel 4 and 9 are saying maybe an inch.

We'll see what happens.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1175250 said:


> Not as much as the first year I started but am deciding on slowy getting back into it if I can pick up enough accounts to hire a guy or two. I have been focusing on the landscape side of things.


Ya, I started out doing just landscaping and then got into lawn care.

Really I wouldn't mind getting out of the green business all together, but its all I know.


----------



## qualitycut

Epic Lawn Care;1175288 said:


> Ya, I started out doing just landscaping and then got into lawn care.
> 
> Really I wouldn't mind getting out of the green business all together, but its all I know.


Yea I did the opposite. Its all I really know also I dont what else I would really do.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1175290 said:


> Yea I did the opposite. Its all I really know also I dont what else I would really do.


Yup, what can you do.....


----------



## BUFF

Hey Minnesota guys, a buddy of mind from North Dakota sent this; 



 to me. I figured you'd guys enjoy, I did.

Later...


----------



## SnowGuy73

BUFF;1175432 said:


> Hey Minnesota guys, a buddy of mind from North Dakota sent this;
> 
> 
> 
> to me. I figured you'd guys enjoy, I did.
> 
> Later...


Thanks for sharing, but don't remind me of that....


----------



## qualitycut

I am now thinking we may be spared by the snow looks like I may get to go out and get in a little trouble tomorrow night


----------



## BUFF

Epic Lawn Care;1175462 said:


> Thanks for sharing, but don't remind me of that....


Ah come on, you guys should be use to that stuff. I have several friends that live in the Staples and Ely area that tells me all kinds of stories about the winters up there.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1175490 said:


> I am now thinking we may be spared by the snow looks like I may get to go out and get in a little trouble tomorrow night


I'm hoping for the same, but then again we'll have to see what happens.


----------



## SnowGuy73

BUFF;1175508 said:


> Ah come on, you guys should be use to that stuff. I have several friends that live in the Staples and Ely area that tells me all kinds of stories about the winters up there.


Ha! You can keep that crap out your way.

I'll take the 2-3" snowfalls of fluff.


----------



## qualitycut

accuweather is saying and inch for tomorrow night 6-10 pm


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1175579 said:


> accuweather is saying and inch for tomorrow night 6-10 pm


Mine is still saying 2.5" for tomorrow.


----------



## qualitycut

Ya weird they are usually the same.


----------



## SnowGuy73

:laughing::laughing:Yeah, always wrong.


----------



## OC&D

wunderground is saying sleet accumulation up to 1". That would suck.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1175635 said:


> wunderground is saying sleet accumulation up to 1". That would suck.


That would be fun... Not I hope that doesn't happen then its going to freeze and make a mess. This could be a disaster waiting to happen if we end up with a little snow even.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1175643 said:


> That would be fun... Not I hope that doesn't happen then its going to freeze and make a mess. This could be a disaster waiting to happen if we end up with a little snow even.


Ain't that the truth.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS changed thier forecast for tomorrow.

Friday: A chance of snow, freezing rain, and sleet before noon, then snow and freezing rain. High near 24. North northwest wind between 7 and 11 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. New ice accumulation of less than a 0.1 of an inch possible. New snow and sleet accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible. 

It was snow accumulation of less then 1" this morning.


----------



## OC&D

Epic Lawn Care;1175650 said:


> NWS changed thier forecast for tomorrow.
> 
> Friday: A chance of snow, freezing rain, and sleet before noon, then snow and freezing rain. High near 24. North northwest wind between 7 and 11 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. New ice accumulation of less than a 0.1 of an inch possible. New snow and sleet accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible.
> 
> It was snow accumulation of less then 1" this morning.


What does this tell me? It tells me they have no flippin clue what's going to happen.

I'm going to go get my salt supply ready and clean out my truck. If I clean out my truck, we'll probably get sunshine.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1175657 said:


> What does this tell me? It tells me they have no flippin clue what's going to happen.
> 
> I'm going to go get my salt supply ready and clean out my truck. If I clean out my truck, we'll probably get sunshine.


Have fun with that.


----------



## qualitycut

I'm not cleaning mine till spring that way I can save garbage bags and go strait for a dumpster.


----------



## unit28

In addition...a mixture of sleet and freezing rain could develop
over south central and east central minnesota into west central
wisconsin. This mixture could cause some* ice accumulations *before
changing over to mostly snow friday evening.

FRIDAY KANABEC-ISANTI-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...MORA...CAMBRIDGE
1220 PM CST THU DEC 30 2010

A CHANCE OF LIGHT FREEZING RAIN...SNOW AND LIGHT SLEET
IN THE MORNING...THEN LIGHT FREEZING RAIN AND SNOW IN THE
AFTERNOON. SNOW AND SLEET ACCUMULATION UP TO 2 INCHES. ICE
ACCUMULATION AROUND ONE TENTH OF AN INCH. HIGHS AROUND 25. NORTH
WINDS 5 TO 10 MPH SHIFTING TO THE NORTHEAST 10 TO 15 MPH IN THE
AFTERNOON.


----------



## qualitycut

Mine says 2.1 I have a feeling its going to keep going up.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1175801 said:


> Mine says 2.1 I have a feeling its going to keep going up.


We are under a winter weather something or other now too....


----------



## qualitycut

Yea I think I jinxed it when I said they were going to be low again.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Here it is:

THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR PORTIONS OF CENTRAL AND
SOUTHERN MINNESOTA...AND WEST CENTRAL WISCONSIN.

.DAY ONE...TODAY AND TONIGHT

AREAS OF RAIN...LIGHT FREEZING RAIN...AND SLEET WILL CONTINUE TO
TRANSITION TO SNOW OVER WEST CENTRAL MINNESOTA THIS
AFTERNOON...GENERALLY WEST OF A LINE FROM MOTLEY TO WILLMAR...TO
GRANITE FALLS. SNOW ACCUMULATIONS ARE EXPECTED TO REACH 3 TO 7 INCHES
IN THIS AREA BY 9 PM THIS EVENING. PRECIPITATION WILL BE
DECREASING OR MOVING OFF TO THE NORTHEAST LATER TONIGHT...BUT
AREAS OF FREEZING DRIZZLE COULD DEVELOP IN MOST LOCATIONS.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...FRIDAY THROUGH WEDNESDAY

THE SECOND PART OF THIS MAJOR STORM SYSTEM WILL AFFECT THE OUTLOOK
AREA ON FRIDAY INTO SATURDAY. A DEEPENING STORM CENTER COULD
BRING HEAVY SNOW AND BLOWING SNOW TO AREAS GENERALLY WEST OF ST
CLOUD TO REDWOOD FALLS ON FRIDAY AFTERNOON INTO EARLY SATURDAY.

IN ADDITION...A MIXTURE OF SLEET AND FREEZING RAIN COULD DEVELOP
OVER SOUTH CENTRAL AND EAST CENTRAL MINNESOTA INTO WEST CENTRAL
WISCONSIN. THIS MIXTURE COULD CAUSE SOME ICE ACCUMULATIONS BEFORE
CHANGING OVER TO MOSTLY SNOW FRIDAY EVENING.

CHECK THE LATEST WINTER WEATHER STATEMENTS FOR DETAILS ON THIS
STORM SYSTEM.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Channel 11 just said maybe an 1" when its done tomorrow in the metro more to the north.

But it will be freezing rain mixed with snow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Channel 4 saying a coating to an 1" tomorrow sleet mixed with snow.


----------



## qualitycut

^^ Did they say a time they think it will be done?


----------



## qualitycut

NBC weather plus says 1.5 by 7 am saturday


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1175864 said:


> ^^ Did they say a time they think it will be done?


No, none of them have.

Channel 5 news starts here in a bit. They are always good for blowing things way up.

"12-18" when you wake up tomorrow, go to the store NOW you don't want to die do you"?


----------



## SnowGuy73

"this storm is going to rape your grand mother....."


----------



## SnowGuy73

"Do you have loose change on your night stand? Well this storm is coming to rob you blind!"


----------



## qualitycut

Epic Lawn Care;1175879 said:


> No, none of them have.
> 
> Channel 5 news starts here in a bit. They are always good for blowing things way up.
> 
> "12-18" when you wake up tomorrow, go to the store NOW you don't want to die do you"?


 :laughing::laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1175939 said:


> :laughing::laughing:


Well, come on. Tell me im wrong.


----------



## qualitycut

No its true the newer anchor lady seems like she has never seen or lived in an area with cold or snow she gets all worked up


----------



## carkey351

up north it started as drizzle this morning and then switched to snow about 10-11am. already have 2inches or more on the ground and it's still coming down. hopefully we get a little more I would have to be dragging the plow around for a measly 2inches.


----------



## qualitycut

Ch 5 is saying 2 inches tomorrow day and pm


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1175949 said:


> No its true the newer anchor lady seems like she has never seen or lived in an area with cold or snow she gets all worked up


Thank you, so its not just me that thinks that. Dont get me wrong, I would love to see her do the news topless. But she is a complete moron.


----------



## wannabeplowing

We are getting hammered in Fargo right now, I don't think I've ever been apart of a blizzard this bad they have no travel advisory for everywhere even close to here. It's going to be a long few days as last time I heard they were saying anywhere from 14-18" with 40+ mph winds!!


----------



## wannabeplowing

Just checked the forecast again and now they are saying 12-22" inches by the time this thing is over


----------



## qualitycut

Epic Lawn Care;1176233 said:


> Thank you, so its not just me that thinks that. Dont get me wrong, I would love to see her do the news topless. But she is a complete moron.


Ditto I think that at 430 pm everyday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

wannabeplowing;1176241 said:


> We are getting hammered in Fargo right now, I don't think I've ever been apart of a blizzard this bad they have no travel advisory for everywhere even close to here. It's going to be a long few days as last time I heard they were saying anywhere from 14-18" with 40+ mph winds!!


Stay safe man. Sounds like what we had a few weeks ago, 13 years plowing and I didn't remember anything even close to that.

Good luck and happy new year.


----------



## qualitycut

wannabeplowing;1176248 said:


> Just checked the forecast again and now they are saying 12-22" inches by the time this thing is over


 Be safe and make some money. We had the same deal a few weeks ago remeber if it comes down to it, it is only snow it will be there later.


----------



## unit28

IN THE ADVISORY AREA...SLEET AND FREEZING
RAIN ARE EXPECTED THIS AFTERNOON INTO THIS EARLY EVENING...
CHANGING OVER TO SNOW. 

ICE ACCUMULATIONS WILL LIKELY
OCCUR....POSSIBLY UP TO AN INCH. 

I'm staying home........
been there done that for over 40 years of ice storms in TX


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1176762 said:


> IN THE ADVISORY AREA...SLEET AND FREEZING
> RAIN ARE EXPECTED THIS AFTERNOON INTO THIS EARLY EVENING...
> CHANGING OVER TO SNOW.
> 
> ICE ACCUMULATIONS WILL LIKELY
> OCCUR....POSSIBLY UP TO AN INCH.
> 
> I'm staying home........
> been there done that for over 40 years of ice storms in TX


Holy Sh!t!!!

  :crying:


----------



## SnowGuy73

I just got home from salting, I was kind of hoping this whole thing today would miss us. Everything is clean, dry, and looks so nice. Thumbs Up


----------



## mnlefty

unit28;1176762 said:


> IN THE ADVISORY AREA...SLEET AND FREEZING
> RAIN ARE EXPECTED THIS AFTERNOON INTO THIS EARLY EVENING...
> CHANGING OVER TO SNOW.
> 
> ICE ACCUMULATIONS WILL LIKELY
> OCCUR....POSSIBLY UP TO AN INCH.
> 
> I'm staying home........
> been there done that for over 40 years of ice storms in TX


I'm not a weatherman obviously, but the way I'm understanding all the different forecasts I've read/heard I would think they're talking accumulation of icy pellet/sleet type stuff. I don't think anybody is expecting the kind of ice that coats trees, power lines etc.. like they get south of here at times.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I think your right on about the ice. It sounds like a plowable ice event to me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1176909 said:


> I think your right on about the ice. It sounds like a plowable ice event to me.


 That should be fine, as long as we can get out early enough.


----------



## unit28

mnlefty;1176884 said:


> I'm not a weatherman obviously, but the way I'm understanding all the different forecasts I've read/heard I would think they're talking accumulation of icy pellet/sleet type stuff. I don't think anybody is expecting the kind of ice that coats trees, power lines etc.. like they get south of here at times.


 TIMING...SLEET...POSSIBLY MIXING WITH SNOW OR FREEZING RAIN... 
WILL BEGIN THIS AFTERNOON...PRIMARILY AFTER 2 PM. 
* MAIN IMPACT...A THIN GLAZE OF ICE ACCUMULATION ALONG WITH SNOW 
AND SLEET ACCUMULATION OF UP TO ONE INCH.

we're right on the edge..who knows until the fat lady sings....
hope you're right


----------



## qualitycut

Well I got my partying out of my system lastnight so I'm ready if it snows.


----------



## mnlefty

My wife's cousin is getting married today in Austin (groom)... and a lot of family is/was coming from Fargo, Alexandria area, Morris... Going to be quite a few missing that didn't leave yesterday.

Me, I get to stay home and watch out the window all afternoon...


----------



## SSS Inc.

I've got flurries in S. Mpls. Based on my current observations I am predicting nothing but fluffy flakes for the metro. Ice pellets to the East. I don't really have a clue but that is my guess.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1177022 said:


> I've got flurries in S. Mpls. Based on my current observations I am predicting nothing but fluffy flakes for the metro. Ice pellets to the East. I don't really have a clue but that is my guess.


I'll take it, a quick 1/2" of fluff. Just sidewalks and salting, I'm in!


----------



## qualitycut

Any updates on the weather.


----------



## chuckraduenz

i dont want any snow. i have an engine to replace......


----------



## qualitycut

Ch 5 still saying 1-3 starting at 1


----------



## SSS Inc.

Looking at the radar there is one little band about to hit the metro and its already changing to all snow(on kstp radar anyway). I don't see much behind it coming our way unless its supposed to fill in. To me the moisture just isn't coming our way.

http://kstp.com/article/stories/s22884.shtml


----------



## NBI Lawn

chuckraduenz;1177278 said:


> i dont want any snow. i have an engine to replace......


I hope it doesnt snow! I've got a boat to buy *fingers crossed*... anyone want to loan me some money?


----------



## OC&D

The sleet just started here about 10 minutes ago. It appears it may not last too long just looking at the radar. Hopefully I'll just be out salting if anything. We're supposed to go see the Wild at 5, but that might not happen.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

OC&D;1177344 said:


> The sleet just started here about 10 minutes ago. It appears it may not last too long just looking at the radar. Hopefully I'll just be out salting if anything. We're supposed to go see the Wild at 5, but that might not happen.


Really? DAMN, guess it's time to get off the couch


----------



## unit28

swing, and a miss.....


----------



## mnlefty

Yep, I don't want to be a jinx to this, but I think we're gonna miss it in the metro. The little line that moved through was supposed to be the "burst" of snow between 2 and 7 that most of the forecasts were calling for.

That fizzled out in a hurry, and the main system is looking like it will stay west... I think we may already have seen the worst of it here <crosses fingers>


----------



## unit28

I can't say they were off the mark on this one.
the timing was there along with the prediction of
possible rain, sleet, frzing drizzle snow, thunder and sunshine....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Heavy sleet in in Chanhassen right now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like pea sized hail.


----------



## mnlefty

Ok this is getting wierd... There's a little development of intense stuff on radar off to the west moving north fast...

Here in Richfield we just got a few minute burst that I would describe most accurately as hail.


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnlefty;1177454 said:


> Ok this is getting wierd... There's a little development of intense stuff on radar off to the west moving north fast...
> 
> Here in Richfield we just got a few minute burst that I would describe most accurately as hail.


Yeah, this is odd...


----------



## CityGuy

Well that was a nice 4 minute snow/sleet/rain event.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1177459 said:


> Well that was a nice 4 minute snow/sleet/rain event.


Strait sleet here, or hail.


----------



## mnlefty

Epic Lawn Care;1177464 said:


> Strait sleet here, or hail.


Yeah, I always think of sleet as having some moisture to it... what I got was 100% frozen ice pellets slightly larger than the size of standard fertilizer, with a few being even bigger than that.


----------



## CityGuy

Here is a pic from my phone of the grill cvover with snow/sleet and if you look rain drops on the cover.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1177479 said:


> Here is a pic from my phone of the grill cvover with snow/sleet and if you look rain drops on the cover.


Going to have to go out and salt in a little bit, a good coating of sleet here. Not enough to plow, but this is going to br a mess otherwise.


----------



## unit28

sleet just now passed through here


----------



## unit28

Epic Lawn Care;1177489 said:


> Going to have to go out and salt in a little bit, a good coating of sleet here. Not enough to plow, but this is going to br a mess otherwise.


 looks like dippin dot ice cream, throw some flavored salt on it
and call it a day

still coming down here, but almost a drizzling type sleet

ACROSS SOUTH CENTRAL MINNESOTA THROUGH THE TWIN CITIES AND ACROSS
WESTERN WISCONSIN THE WINTER WEATHER ADVISORIES WILL NO LONGER BE
IN EFFECT AFTER 4 PM. DURING THE AFTERNOON AND EVENING THERE WILL BE
SCATTERED AREAS OF SLEET...PATCHY FREEZING RAIN AND LIGHT SNOW.
ANY SNOW ACCUMULATION WILL BE AN INCH OR LESS. WIND CHILLS BY
MORNING WILL REACH 15 TO 25 BELOW ZERO.

Happy New Year to all,
stay safe and may your 2011 be prosperous


----------



## Zigblazer

It started sprinkling and turned to wet heavy snow yesterday around 11am here between Duluth and Ely with a temp of 34. We went into town (Virginia) around 4pm and seen many vehicles in the ditch including a Tractor/Trailer that got spun around and twisted the trailer into a spiral on hwy 53. 1/4 mile visibility with blowing snow and very slick roads.

I waited for the temp to drop a bit and it to turn a little less wet and went and plowed my driveway at 10:30 when it got down to around 28.

At 10:30 pm we had 4" of very wet snow on the ground.

Overnight we only got another 1" of snow for a total of 5" here.

Went and plowed a friend out that had their skidder break, and the 10 degree overnight temp hardened it enough for the 5" to push my 1-ton around with the 1500lbs of sand + a bunch of snow in the bed, even with the siped mud tires.

Forecast for here is 4-8" tonight with a high of 14, so no more wet crap.


----------



## TKLAWN

jesus sure looks like its snowing here to me. Sven and his rump roast said the precip was done for tonight. looks like another early morning.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1177835 said:


> jesus sure looks like its snowing here to me. Sven and his rump roast said the precip was done for tonight. looks like another early morning.


Snowing where?


----------



## TKLAWN

West metro. Probably at least half inch sleet-snow and still light snow.


----------



## qualitycut

Well sven said it was done if it does snow people are going to half to wait till tomorrow. Just tell them its sleet not snow. That's not in your contract lol.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1177866 said:


> Well sven said it was done if it does snow people are going to half to wait till tomorrow. Just tell them its sleet not snow. That's not in your contract lol.


Man I was getting nervous now I feel better . I think i'll have another beer.Thumbs Up


----------



## wizardsr

TKLAWN;1177835 said:


> jesus sure looks like its snowing here to me. Sven and his rump roast said the precip was done for tonight. looks like another early morning.


I was out salting, since they said the precip was done, and it started just blasting me in Plymouth. Watched my nicely salted lots get covered right back up. Nothing like pissin' in the wind. I just said F it and went home. I'll deal with it tomorrow, or whenever old man winter wants to be done screwing with us...


----------



## Deershack

Hey Brendon: Wish I had gotten some calls to salt. Thought I would make some money this "storm". Not much so far.


----------



## PrimoSR

This was Orono around 3pm, halfway through the sleet/hail storm. We ended up having some about pea sized.


----------



## unit28

PrimoSR;1178009 said:


> This was Orono around 3pm, halfway through the sleet/hail storm. We ended up having some about pea sized.


I'm happy to announce the word of the day is...
Graupel

graupel-Heavily rimed snow particles, often called snow pellets; often indistinguishable from very small soft hail except for the size convention that hail must have a diameter greater than 5 mm. 
Sometimes distinguished by shape into conical, hexagonal, and lump (irregular) graupel.

we had about .50" of that crap

..WITH BLIZZARD CONDITIONS IN THE DAKOTAS AND NEARING WESTERN
MN...TO TORNADO WARNINGS IN AL AND MS...AND A HARD FREEZE IN
THE SOUTHERN AZ DESERT...IT WOULD SEEM 2011 IS IN LIKE A LION. AND
2010 WAS CERTAINLY A LION IN WEATHER ACROSS THE UPPER
MIDWEST...BEING A STATISTICALLY IMPRESSIVE AND MAJOR IMPACTING
YEAR. ANY METEOROLOGIST OR WEATHER ENTHUSIAST SHOULD TAKE JUST A
MINUTE THIS NEW YEARS TO REFLECT ON THE NUMBERS AND MAGNITUDES OF
THE EVENTS...THE ANOMALOUS NATURE OF PARAMETERS...AND THE RECORDS
THAT WERE SHATTERED. FROM A SNOWLESS MARCH AND APRIL IN THE WARMEST
SPRING ON RECORD...TO A RECORD SEVERE WEATHER SEASON THAT WAS
DECEIVINGLY SLOW TO START BUT WOULD HOLD THE LARGEST TORNADO
OUTBREAK IN MN RECORDED HISTORY...TO A SUMMER THAT WAS WARMER AND
MOIST THAN MOST PROVIDING TWO INCH PWATS NINE TIMES AT MPX...TO A
SEPTEMBER DELUGE AND SUBSEQUENT RIVER FLOOD...FOLLOWED BY A LOW
PRESSURE BOMB BREAKING MN PRESSURE RECORDS...TO THE INCREDIBLE START
OF THIS WINTER SEASON WHERE WINTER STORMS HAVE BEEN ON A CONVEYOR
BELT INTO THE AREA...TO HALF TO THREE QUARTERS OF AN INCH OF RAIN ON
DEC 30TH AND SLEET/HAIL/GRAUPEL AND THUNDER ON NEW YEARS EVE...2010
GAVE US EVENTS THAT WERE SOME OF THE MOST INTRIGUING AND IMPACTING
IN THE NATION.

SO WHAT A WEATHER YEAR 2010 WAS.

.


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1178043 said:


> I'm happy to announce the word of the day is...
> Graupel
> 
> graupel-Heavily rimed snow particles, often called snow pellets; often indistinguishable from very small soft hail except for the size convention that hail must have a diameter greater than 5 mm.
> Sometimes distinguished by shape into conical, hexagonal, and lump (irregular) graupel.
> 
> we had about .50" of that crap
> 
> ..WITH BLIZZARD CONDITIONS IN THE DAKOTAS AND NEARING WESTERN
> MN...TO TORNADO WARNINGS IN AL AND MS...AND A HARD FREEZE IN
> THE SOUTHERN AZ DESERT...IT WOULD SEEM 2011 IS IN LIKE A LION. AND
> 2010 WAS CERTAINLY A LION IN WEATHER ACROSS THE UPPER
> MIDWEST...BEING A STATISTICALLY IMPRESSIVE AND MAJOR IMPACTING
> YEAR. ANY METEOROLOGIST OR WEATHER ENTHUSIAST SHOULD TAKE JUST A
> MINUTE THIS NEW YEARS TO REFLECT ON THE NUMBERS AND MAGNITUDES OF
> THE EVENTS...THE ANOMALOUS NATURE OF PARAMETERS...AND THE RECORDS
> THAT WERE SHATTERED. FROM A SNOWLESS MARCH AND APRIL IN THE WARMEST
> SPRING ON RECORD...TO A RECORD SEVERE WEATHER SEASON THAT WAS
> DECEIVINGLY SLOW TO START BUT WOULD HOLD THE LARGEST TORNADO
> OUTBREAK IN MN RECORDED HISTORY...TO A SUMMER THAT WAS WARMER AND
> MOIST THAN MOST PROVIDING TWO INCH PWATS NINE TIMES AT MPX...TO A
> SEPTEMBER DELUGE AND SUBSEQUENT RIVER FLOOD...FOLLOWED BY A LOW
> PRESSURE BOMB BREAKING MN PRESSURE RECORDS...TO THE INCREDIBLE START
> OF THIS WINTER SEASON WHERE WINTER STORMS HAVE BEEN ON A CONVEYOR
> BELT INTO THE AREA...TO HALF TO THREE QUARTERS OF AN INCH OF RAIN ON
> DEC 30TH AND SLEET/HAIL/GRAUPEL AND THUNDER ON NEW YEARS EVE...2010
> GAVE US EVENTS THAT WERE SOME OF THE MOST INTRIGUING AND IMPACTING
> IN THE NATION.
> 
> SO WHAT A WEATHER YEAR 2010 WAS.
> 
> .


Well, now that we have been through all that. How about a week or two off? wesport


----------



## TKLAWN

Exactly EPIC the metro pretty much dodged the last storm so we can all quit pissing and moaning (me included) and hope we get in some nice easy pushes, now that everthing is like cement. HAPPY NEW YEAR!!


----------



## Dustball

Epic Lawn Care;1178074 said:


> Well, now that we have been through all that. How about a week or two off? wesport


Looks like we may get some snow on Mon and on Wed evening.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dustball;1178272 said:


> Looks like we may get some snow on Mon and on Wed evening.


O come on....


----------



## Dustball

Epic Lawn Care;1178462 said:


> O come on....


Possibly just a couple of light clipper-type snows.


----------



## qualitycut

Wouldn't mind a couple 2 inchers.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dustball;1178466 said:


> Possibly just a couple of light clipper-type snows.


I hope thats all it is. I wouldnt mind a few two inchers every month.


----------



## chuckraduenz

how much snow did you get? like to know what you got in the area circle of big lake-foley-rice-holdingford-sauk center-elrosa-paynsville-dassel then back to big lake and everywhere in between those areas. im in st. cloud got about an inch.

im haveing truck issues and have been trying to find info on these areas with out any luck.
thanks


----------



## Deershack

Anyone want to share who they have for vehicle ins. Mine is too damn high for what I do.


----------



## OC&D

Auto Owners is who I have. My agent is Dick Laumeyer with Lake Superior Insurance Agency.


----------



## Camden

chuckraduenz;1178963 said:


> how much snow did you get? like to know what you got in the area circle of big lake-foley-rice-holdingford-sauk center-elrosa-paynsville-dassel then back to big lake and everywhere in between those areas. im in st. cloud got about an inch.
> 
> im haveing truck issues and have been trying to find info on these areas with out any luck.
> thanks


Not sure if this helps but I'm 30 miles north of you and we got around 2" of snow and whole bunch of ice


----------



## Camden

Deershack;1178974 said:


> Anyone want to share who they have for vehicle ins. Mine is too damn high for what I do.


I have Auto Owners for personal auto and Westfield for commercial auto. I wouldn't say Westfield is cheap but they sure take good care of you when you need them.


----------



## qualitycut

Deershack;1178974 said:


> Anyone want to share who they have for vehicle ins. Mine is too damn high for what I do.


Westbend I have a big hit on my policy I pay 228 for 1mill liabilty full coverage on a 2010 truck and brand new dump trailer. They are the cheapest I have found.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Deershack;1178974 said:


> Anyone want to share who they have for vehicle ins. Mine is too damn high for what I do.


Secura Insurance. They are a business owners based insurance company, I have all three of the trucks (full coverage), work comp, liability, agg, and everything else through them. I whiched from farmers about four months ago, I'm saving about $1300.00 a year.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hey, any of you guys going down to the green expo this week?


----------



## djagusch

Epic Lawn Care;1179082 said:


> Secura Insurance. They are a business owners based insurance company, I have all three of the trucks (full coverage), work comp, liability, agg, and everything else through them. I whiched from farmers about four months ago, I'm saving about $1300.00 a year.


Secura also. Wi based company so somewhat local.


----------



## djagusch

Epic Lawn Care;1179139 said:


> Hey, any of you guys going down to the green expo this week?


Ill be there Friday for recert classes. Depending on the weather ill be stopping wed or thur also.


----------



## albhb3

geez guys looks like you had a fun weekend on here:laughing: I know up by siren wis. thursday was a full day rain storm a complete mess.Friday was sick with the flu figures  and came home yesterday morn said eff it. They had a hail storm and about 3/4inch of snow, and cold as crap. The trails were not in good shape as of sat. the Gandy Dancer was just about down to zero:realmad: Anyways im not going on vaca for a long long time. Ohh and to top it off the old lady said I was talking in my sleep last night and said "I like cougars" roar" in my qoute on qoute "sexy face"


----------



## Green Grass

Epic Lawn Care;1179139 said:


> Hey, any of you guys going down to the green expo this week?


most likely not forgot to apply for a badge


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1179493 said:


> most likely not forgot to apply for a badge


You can get one at the door, thats what I always do.


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1179480 said:


> geez guys looks like you had a fun weekend on here:laughing: I know up by siren wis. thursday was a full day rain storm a complete mess.Friday was sick with the flu figures  and came home yesterday morn said eff it. They had a hail storm and about 3/4inch of snow, and cold as crap. The trails were not in good shape as of sat. the Gandy Dancer was just about down to zero:realmad: Anyways im not going on vaca for a long long time. Ohh and to top it off the old lady said I was talking in my sleep last night and said "I like cougars" roar" in my qoute on qoute "sexy face"


That sucks, sorry to hear man.


----------



## mnlefty

Multiple things happening in this thread at the moment...

- I don't know about the snow later in the week, but the fill-in guy on 5 this morning said Monday would be a dusting at the most.

- Secura for all my insurance as well

- I'll likely be down at the Green Expo Wed and/or Thursday enjoying the freedom to roam the trade show and classes... First time in 5 years I don't need to stand in the booth all week.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Weather channel saying 1-2" of snow tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I think I will be at the expo Wednesday.


----------



## albhb3

im ready for snow lets goooooooooooooooooo


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1179863 said:


> im ready for snow lets goooooooooooooooooo


Me too I could use some.


----------



## qualitycut

They are saying maybe a inch. I wouldn't mind that.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Ch5 said up to an inch


----------



## MNBOY

*Fun weather site*

Found this weather site. http://www.minnesotaforecaster.com/

It basically shows all the major Twin Cities forecast predictions. After the event/snow storm it grades all of the predictions on what actually happened. Looks like Fox 9 was the best during the New Years prediction. Everyone else pretty much dropped the ball.

Anyway, thought it was kind of fun to look at.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Well, after a couple of trips to US Salt I am fully restocked. I'd like to see 1/2" of snow today and maybe another 1/2" on Wednesday or Thursday. payup payup xysport xysport


----------



## qualitycut

Coming down in inver grove pretty good.


----------



## SnowGuy73

MNBOY;1181032 said:


> Found this weather site. http://www.minnesotaforecaster.com/
> 
> It basically shows all the major Twin Cities forecast predictions. After the event/snow storm it grades all of the predictions on what actually happened. Looks like Fox 9 was the best during the New Years prediction. Everyone else pretty much dropped the ball.
> 
> Anyway, thought it was kind of fun to look at.


Hey thats pretty cool, thanks for sharing! :waving:


----------



## albhb3

snowing here 2 QC


----------



## SnowGuy73

Coming down pretty good here too. Looking at the radar I think its about done. Thumbs Up


----------



## mnlefty

Epic-

Were you at Napa in Savage this morning or was that one of your guys?

I came in with a wiper arm for my Toolcat, hoping they could get lucky and match it up.


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnlefty;1181139 said:


> Epic-
> 
> Were you at Napa in Savage this morning or was that one of your guys?
> 
> I came in with a wiper arm for my Toolcat, hoping they could get lucky and match it up.


That was me, is that you with the white super duty with the Truckcraft insert?

Man, a couple of morons working there....


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;1181075 said:


> Coming down in inver grove pretty good.


Did it amount to anything?


----------



## qualitycut

Starting to half inch or a little more just by looking at the walk. Still snowing a little.


----------



## mnlefty

Epic Lawn Care;1181145 said:


> That was me, is that you with the white super duty with the Truckcraft insert?
> 
> Man, a couple of morons working there....


That was me. I've started going down to the O'Reilly's by Menards a little more often. I can't say that the guys are any more helpful there, but for the most part they at least seem like they don't hate life quite as much.


----------



## SSS Inc.

For anyone that needs to know I have exactly 1" of super fluffy snow on the backyard ice rink in South Mpls. west of Lake Nakomis. And no its not from skating too much. Still coming down a little.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1181164 said:


> For anyone that needs to know I have exactly 1" of super fluffy snow on the backyard ice rink in South Mpls. west of Lake Nakomis. And no its not from skating too much. Still coming down a little.


Nice I will be able to hit my 1 inch triggers down there. payup


----------



## albhb3

yep still comming down good here guess its gonna furry a foot


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1181178 said:


> yep still comming down good here guess its gonna furry a foot[/QUOTE
> 
> Let me know if get close to 2 inches if you can. It would save me a trip down there thanks.


----------



## albhb3

will do QC


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1181182 said:


> Let me know if get close to 2 inches if you can. It would save me a trip down there thanks.


Just about 1 1/4". Its pretty light now. Heavy drifting on the north end of our rink( 1 1/2").


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1181185 said:


> Just about 1 1/4". Its pretty light now. Heavy drifting on the north end of our rink( 1 1/2").


Nice 80% of my Minneapolis accounts are a 1 inch trigger. Heavy drifting huh? lol


----------



## qualitycut

Just found out some of my lots I sub were pre-salted today, hope that doesnt melt all the snow.


----------



## djagusch

Anybody seeing a inch or more in st paul?


----------



## qualitycut

I am sure there is I have just over an inch in inver grove. There is another band coming through it looks like.


----------



## chuckraduenz

i wish i could plow. truck is broken. anyone looking for work. i have 95 places to plow prices range from $30-$60 per house


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1181332 said:


> I am sure there is I have just over an inch in inver grove. There is another band coming through it looks like.


We only have 1/2" in shakopee.


----------



## qualitycut

chuckraduenz;1181337 said:


> i wish i could plow. truck is broken. anyone looking for work. i have 95 places to plow prices range from $30-$60 per house


Where are they located I may be able to help on a few.


----------



## chuckraduenz

big lake to melrose and pretty much everywhere in between. i had people interested. but havent gotten no resposes from them.

here is what i need tho from you. 

pictures of before and after of your work. as i have to submit them to the morgage company to get paid. i will pay you within 3days of getting the last picture via check. 

the driveway will need to be plowed and shoveld up to either the front door some are the side door where the lock box is located. 

these are plowed at 2" or so.... have 3 days to plow all 95. there are a few that havent been plowed out this yr that were just added to my list and i havent been able to go to as my truck is down and hopeing to get it fixed this week. cant get the spark plug out and the rear end is going out. 

this is a temp job as i cant do them at the moment. but if we get alot of snow and i need help i may need help in the future. may list is getting bigger by the week.

if you have any questions feel free to ask.
thanks


----------



## unit28

page 100...


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1181366 said:


> page 100...


Yah!!!!!!

Congrats everyone.


----------



## Greenery

Page 50 for me. woot woot


----------



## qualitycut

Ch 5 said another half inch possible.


----------



## chuckraduenz

so i may have to chance it with my truck if it keeps snowing. we have about 2"+ maybe a a bit more. 

the issue im haveing with the truck is spark plug is loose. wont come out, or tighen up. its not too loose but its not tight either. kinda hard to explane. 175k. should i risk useing it? would damage occure when the plug pops out? other than it will be loud. im gona change the engine. but the mechanic wants to try and fix it. persoanly i think it will be a waste of time.


----------



## qualitycut

Well with 95 accounts why don't you uprgrade the truck or have a back up.


----------



## Camden

chuckraduenz;1181337 said:


> i wish i could plow. truck is broken. anyone looking for work. i have 95 places to plow prices range from $30-$60 per house





chuckraduenz;1181512 said:


> so i may have to chance it with my truck if it keeps snowing. we have about 2"+ maybe a a bit more.
> 
> the issue im haveing with the truck is spark plug is loose. wont come out, or tighen up. its not too loose but its not tight either. kinda hard to explane. 175k. should i risk useing it? would damage occure when the plug pops out? other than it will be loud. im gona change the engine. but the mechanic wants to try and fix it. persoanly i think it will be a waste of time.


If you're averaging $45/house and you have 95 places to do I can't figure out why you don't have reliable equipment. For what you're grossing you should be able to have something decent.


----------



## albhb3

^^^maybe he doesnt want a truck payment when the **** hits the fan again this summer


----------



## qualitycut

Well for those of you plowing good luck, roads are nice and plowed should be a nice quick push


----------



## chuckraduenz

Camden;1181544 said:


> If you're averaging $45/house and you have 95 places to do I can't figure out why you don't have reliable equipment. For what you're grossing you should be able to have something decent.


hey. lisen here. i spent 6k on the truck. from what the guy told me there were no issues with the truck. i also paid it in CASH! no bills... he also said "you can trust me" well lets just say about 2 weeks after useing the truck and plow the issues started to show. first it was u-joints, then while they were getting fixed found out the rear end is shot. then upon me getting plow parts it started ideling like crap. upon me trying to fix that the spark plug wouldnt come out. also i dont want to hear "did you strip it out?" the answer to that is no i didnt. you know why i know i didnt. is becuse the other 7 spark plugs were really tight. tighter than they should be. and not to mention if the plug was stripped it should have come out. but my guess would be is the prior guy stripped the plug out. used a helicoil. so now that helicoil it preventing me from getting it out. plus it also seemes to be useing antifreez now also. i think it is leaking out by the thermostat. but im changeing the whole engine anyways. plus he also said the trans was rebuilt. and iv been calling a few trans shops to see if it was there. but havent found out anything.

so if i ever buy a truck again from someone and they say "you can trust me" ill get a roll of T.P. and have them wipe the wouth as the crap it flowing.....

i was hopeing to get good stuff. but being lied to dont help......

this will be my 2nd yr of plowing. 1st yr with a wheeler "no issues"
this yr with a truck "many issues"


----------



## albhb3

^isnt that common knowledge Id be damn sure to be taking it to a shop for a inspection first


----------



## chuckraduenz

well outa the many vehicles iv gotten in the past they were all honest. i knew up front what to exspect. but this is a first.....

my motto is " pay in cash. no payments" im also not gona go out and buy out of my price range and be flat broke making payments and wondering what if...... and or worry about if ill lose it..... its paid for and i have money in the bank. more than what most people can say. if it comes down to it. ill chance it and plow.

also to the avarage price. that is way off. your figureing half and half. well its more like 1/10 $60 and 9/10 $30


----------



## Deershack

I don't understand some of the comments on this thread or for that matter on PS in general.

As one who has made way more then my share of mistakes, some of which have been huge and I know what it's like to be worried about how you are going to cover your sites. 

NO ONE sets out to buy a bad piece of equipment or make a bad decision, but it happens. It seems when it does, some are all to eager to point out what the "wise" thing to do was or what good "planning" would have accomplished. I always hope that my hindsight is perfect.

When I hear of someone else's problem, I'm thankful that it's not me this time and do my best to be supportive of those who need it.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Just drove through a couple of mine, there's 1/4" of slush. I guess there was plenty of salt on them, going to head out in a while and burn it off with more salt.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Deershack, got your pm. I will write you back tomorrow, its a ***** to write a novel on a phone.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1181657 said:


> Just drove through a couple of mine, there's 1/4" of slush. I guess there was plenty of salt on them, going to head out in a while and burn it off with more salt.


Just got done doing the same, sounds like they got more downtown.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Looked like there was a solid 1" of fluffy stuff, the salt was just able to burn off the first 3/4"


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnlefty;1181158 said:


> That was me. I've started going down to the O'Reilly's by Menards a little more often. I can't say that the guys are any more helpful there, but for the most part they at least seem like they don't hate life quite as much.


Haha, that's awesome! Nice truck by the way. We're out of shakopee so normally I go to that one but being I was going to US Salt I figured I would give that one a try...... FAIL!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1181699 said:


> Looked like there was a solid 1" of fluffy stuff, the salt was just able to burn off the first 3/4"


If only it was a bit warmer.


----------



## unit28

chuckraduenz;1181512 said:


> so i may have to chance it with my truck if it keeps snowing. we have about 2"+ maybe a a bit more.
> 
> the issue im haveing with the truck is spark plug is loose. .


My daughters 2003 Ford expedition blew a plug out.
I had it fixed at a shop in Hinkley for $300. instead of a new head or engine.

Not sure of your situation but Ford knows all about it. To bad they just left the consumer to fend for themselves. Have you tried to really dig into it? I'm not saying to do so, but I've found a few helpful sites.

Below you will find the service procedure for removal and extraction of the broken spark plugs.
http://hubpages.com/hub/SPARK-PLUG-REMOVAL-INSTRUCTIONS--Ford--54Liter-3Valve-Engine

NOTE: ONCE THE SPARK PLUGS HAVE ALL BEEN REMOVED, NEW PLUGS SHOULD BE INSTALLED USING A FILM COATING OF MOTORCRAFT® HIGH TEMPERATURE NICKEL ANTI-SEIZE LUBRICANT ON THE GROUND ELECTRODE SHIELD OF THE NEW SPARK PLUGS. (FIGURE 7) DO NOT COAT THE ELECTRODE STRAP OR THE PLUG WILL MISFIRE. THE NEW SPARK PLUGS SHOULD BE INSTALLED WITH NO LUBRICANT ON THE THREADS AND TORQUED TO SPECIFICATION, 25 LB-FT (34 N-m).

*Anyway, 
I'm not far from Big Lake. PM me some info on what you have
out there.*

good luck.


----------



## djagusch

chuckraduenz;1181337 said:


> i wish i could plow. truck is broken. anyone looking for work. i have 95 places to plow prices range from $30-$60 per house


I can help get these done if your still looking. But I would only do them half up front and pif when I got you the pics. With 3k per round and guessing at least 5 rounds in dec you should be able to cash flow it.

As for the truck. I would take some of your profits and get a back up truck or a new truck. Either one you make payments, one is monthly to a bank or to the repair shop, but both have payments.


----------



## qualitycut

Im not trying to be a a$$ I am just giving you my past experiences, last year my truck went down 2500 lost in profit and another 2400.00 in the shop. Thats 4900.00 dollars I missed out on, i would rather make a truck payment then do that. Not saying new or newer dont break from time to time but that's why there are warranties and I will spend the extra money each month to have that piece of mind and not have to cut a check for 3 grand to fix it. Things break and wear out especially doing what we do that is why I like to have low miles and warranty just my 2 cents. I hope you get your truck figured out and/or get your drives plowed.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1181889 said:


> Im not trying to be a a$$ I am just giving you my past experiences, last year my truck went down 2500 lost in profit and another 2400.00 in the shop. Thats 4900.00 dollars I missed out on, i would rather make a truck payment then do that. Not saying new or newer dont break from time to time but that's why there are warranties and I will spend the extra money each month to have that piece of mind and not have to cut a check for 3 grand to fix it. Things break and wear out especially doing what we do that is why I like to have low miles and warranty just my 2 cents. I hope you get your truck figured out and/or get your drives plowed.


sounds like my situation with my wife. High miles and 
her warranty ran out.  {30 years together}
heck from this past Thanksgiving to New Years we spent in the hospital and I barely made my route.

Last year in 2009 I was in such an embarrasing situation I dare not describe it But I found a way to get work done...not by anything more than determination and while under mild destitution.

So I say we're in this together. Not all of lifes struggles are the same as others.
Like his truck, it was never covered by warranty if it blew a plug. Ford only offered a TSB bulletin, which never claimed to be covered under warranty. It didn't happen because of plowing either. But yeah, in this biz without a backup in place...{in place}
you're a sitting duck when you lose a wing.


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1181929 said:


> sounds like my situation with my wife. High miles and
> her warranty ran out.  {30 years together}
> heck from Thanksgiving to New Years we spent in the hospital and I barely made my route.
> 
> Last year I was in such an embarrasing situation I dare not describe it But I found a way to get work done...not by anything more than determination and while under mild destitution.
> 
> So I say we're in this together. Not all of lifes struggles are the same as others.
> Like his truck, it was never covered by warranty if it blew a plug. Ford only offered a TSB bulletin, which never claimed to be covered under warranty. It didn't happen because of plowing either. But yeah, in this biz without a backup in place...{in place}
> you're a sitting duck when you lose a wing.


Agreed, all around. Snow removal biz without a backup isn't going to go far.


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;1181889 said:


> Im not trying to be a a$$ I am just giving you my past experiences, last year my truck went down 2500 lost in profit and another 2400.00 in the shop. Thats 4900.00 dollars I missed out on, i would rather make a truck payment then do that. Not saying new or newer dont break from time to time but that's why there are warranties and I will spend the extra money each month to have that piece of mind and not have to cut a check for 3 grand to fix it. Things break and wear out especially doing what we do that is why I like to have low miles and warranty just my 2 cents. I hope you get your truck figured out and/or get your drives plowed.


Downtime costs a lot. Good real life figures above. I ran 2 1999 superdutys both over 150k for miles. Repairs add up fast the last year I had them 6k in repairs, that's 500 a month. Sold both and bought a new chev for 450 a month. Going out to a truck and not needing to worry about it is priceless. I bought a 05 chev with 78k for a back up this year for 12k, cheap insurance on the new truck.

You accounts sound like you grossed 15k in dec if that is your only account. That's a lot of payments on a truck which will help you provide more reliable service.


----------



## djagusch

Back to plowing I did my st paul accounts with a 1inch trigger. It was right on the edge of needing it or not. Nice easy push though. I could stand that 2 to 3 times a month and nothing else.


----------



## SnowGuy73

djagusch;1181941 said:


> Back to plowing I did my st paul accounts with a 1inch trigger. It was right on the edge of needing it or not. Nice easy push though. I could stand that 2 to 3 times a month and nothing else.


I like it! Thumbs Up


----------



## albhb3

well I found out something interesting today. The old ladies fathers been looking for a new truck right chevy 1/2 ton ext cab just for hauling around his 4 wheeler deer stands boat and to replace his 99. Goes to both suburban chev and blazers. Finds the one he likes with trade in and incetives 25 out the door. They dont except full payoffs anymore. No longer can you walk into a chevy dealer and pay cash out of pocket. IDK about you guys but you would think they would be tickled to death for 25G cash. And no he didnt get the truck I wanted to go play. I know ford still does his daughter just went down to apple valley and picked up a new focus for 15 cash.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

djagusch;1181941 said:


> Back to plowing I did my st paul accounts with a 1inch trigger. It was right on the edge of needing it or not. Nice easy push though. I could stand that 2 to 3 times a month and nothing else.


Cheater, I measured my St. Paul stuff there was like 7/8" melt it don't push it


----------



## mnlefty

djagusch;1181941 said:


> Back to plowing I did my st paul accounts with a 1inch trigger. It was right on the edge of needing it or not. Nice easy push though. I could stand that 2 to 3 times a month and nothing else.


Same here... was on the fence but I ran my route. Some were probably 1.5, some were maybe only 3/4". This is the first year my company has done snow, so I didn't want to have my customers wondering why their neighbors guy was out but I wasn't. As it stands quite a few neighbors may be wondering why their guy didn't come out.

Saw probably about 35-50% of plow traffic that I normally see...


----------



## unit28

I'd say if you're set on 1 inch accounts then it was close enough to go.
If I have any complaints, I rely upon snow totals that were posted

INCHES LOCATION ST COUNTY TIME
------ ----------------------- -- -------------- -------
2.00 GLENWOOD MN POPE 0815 PM
2.00 ST CLOUD MN STEARNS 0600 PM
1.00 RICHFIELD MN HENNEPIN 0715 PM
1.00 CHANHASSEN MN CARVER 0600 PM
0.90 MINNEAPOLIS MN HENNEPIN 0600 PM


----------



## SnowGuy73

No way chanhassen had an 1".

I measured 3/4" at all three of our chanhassen properties.


----------



## exmark1

unit28;1182134 said:


> I'd say if you're set on 1 inch accounts then it was close enough to go.
> If I have any complaints, I rely upon snow totals that were posted
> 
> INCHES LOCATION ST COUNTY TIME
> ------ ----------------------- -- -------------- -------
> 2.00 GLENWOOD MN POPE 0815 PM
> 2.00 ST CLOUD MN STEARNS 0600 PM
> 1.00 RICHFIELD MN HENNEPIN 0715 PM
> 1.00 CHANHASSEN MN CARVER  0600 PM
> 0.90 MINNEAPOLIS MN HENNEPIN 0600 PM


Where do they get that info? One of my drivers lives in Glenwood and there was barely a dusting (less than 1/2" there) and on here they are saying 2" what the hell


----------



## qualitycut

I had a few lots in Minneapolis that were pushing 1.5 inches


----------



## unit28

Epic Lawn Care;1182138 said:


> No way chanhassen had an 1".
> 
> I measured 3/4" at all three of our chanhassen properties.


they have more than one station reporting totals.

Raw Snowfall Observations 
Station ID Name

MPXM5 CHANHASSEN WSFO 
and 
CHNMS CHANHASSEN 2SW

Looks like the CHNMS was reporting about 0,60

But still, with either one I'd punch in on a one inch trigger and call it 
a good.day.


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1182323 said:


> But still, with either one I'd punch in on a one inch trigger and call it
> a good.day.


I don't for a couple of reasons.

One of them is that salt is not a part of the contract price, it is extra so you make more money by just salting at 0.60".


----------



## qualitycut

Epic Lawn Care;1182345 said:


> I don't for a couple of reasons.
> 
> One of them is that salt is not a part of the contract price, it is extra so you make more money by just salting at 0.60".


Looks like you might get a few more chances this week. payup


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1182527 said:


> Looks like you might get a few more chances this week. payup


Maybe, I was thinking about going down to the green show tomorrow. But we'll have to see what happens, talking light snow, up to an inch.


----------



## qualitycut

Yea thats what ch 11 was saying.


----------



## qualitycut

I have never been there how is it? Is there some stuff worth seeing there.


----------



## exmark1

qualitycut;1182617 said:


> I have never been there how is it? Is there some stuff worth seeing there.


It is kind of worth it, me and one of my guys drove down there a few years ago and looked around for the day


----------



## qualitycut

I just looked up the site. I may have to swing down one day, only 15 dollars cant really go wrong.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1182651 said:


> I just looked up the site. I may have to swing down one day, only 15 dollars cant really go wrong.


Yeah, its not the best show thats for sure. But, like you said for $15 and a 15 minute drive its worth it.

Any of you guys a member of MNLA?


----------



## unit28

Epic Lawn Care;1182681 said:


> Yeah, its not the best show thats for sure. But, like you said for $15 and a 15 minute drive its worth it.
> 
> Any of you guys a member of MNLA?


no but....
In TX I was TNLA, 
plus sat on the board of directors for LSIA,{ Lone Star Irrigation Association}
Held an TX Irrigation License, 
Bacflow prevention assembly tester and inspector licensed {BPAT}
Landscape irrigation water auditor certified
sat with TTIA director meetings

Mn certified A&E

I've changed a few diapers and trained some kids along the way. 
I havn't been in MN long enough to know as much as I need to about snow 
But with a sink or swim situation.... I think I'm learning quick.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Talking another coating to an inch today.


----------



## unit28

Epic Lawn Care;1183281 said:


> Talking another coating to an inch today.


sounds like you stocked up on salt at a perfect time

what I found for today is potential 1/2 " snow between 2 and 7 pm and then clearing afterwards tonight. 80% chance

I love this light snow, I'm able to clear my roof with my Echo 755 in 
record time.


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1183328 said:


> sounds like you stocked up on salt at a perfect time
> 
> what I found for today is potential 1/2 " snow between 2 and 7 pm and then clearing afterwards tonight. 80% chance
> 
> I love this light snow, I'm able to clear my roof with my Echo 755 in
> record time.


We run the same blowers. They are great for doing sidewalks with this light snow as well.


----------



## djagusch

QUOTE=Epic Lawn Care;1183355]We run the same blowers. They are great for doing sidewalks with this light snow as well.[/QUOTE]

Are the blowers another way to do it or a better way to do it? I never have pulled mine out for winter. Usually with this light stuff I still run a single stage or a 3ft wide shovel.


----------



## unit28

Mine was shocking the fire out of me when I first used it. I called back to the dealer and they were thinking I was a kook.
So they called Echo and there is a ground wire inside that keeps it from shocking you when you throttle it up. It's a static charge that zaps you if it's not installed correctly by Echo.

I used to work at a plastic manufacturing company and during cold weather plastic can build up a S.C.
when it heats up and rapidly cools. Like on the 755 when you throtle that bad boy up, the wind resistance in the tube causes so much friction it heats the tube up a bit. I was getting shocked on the throttle handle on the tube.

But it stopped doing it, so no more problems.


----------



## djagusch

Everyone getting a light coating?


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;1183592 said:


> Everyone getting a light coating?


yea starting to. I dont know when it started I woke up about and hr ago. Just when I thought i was getting back on my normal sleep schedule. :angry:


----------



## unit28

anyone else getting complaints for December billing?

Had one try to say I wasn't there on the 24th and they shoveled 2"
off their driveway themselves in Blaine.

we had 4"....go figure.


----------



## wizardsr

unit28;1183675 said:


> anyone else getting complaints for December billing?
> 
> Had one try to say I wasn't there on the 24th and they shoveled 2"
> off their driveway themselves in Blaine.
> 
> we had 4"....go figure.


Only complaint since bills went out was a cranky neighbor we woke up last night plowing. 

Looks like hitting the sidewalks and a little salt on the lots tonight (the ones that aren't burned off from residual already). More of a nuisance today than anything...


----------



## qualitycut

No complaints either. I already received most invoices as of yesterday which isn't normal.


----------



## SnowGuy73

None as of yet, invoices went out on Monday.


----------



## unit28

I sent out Saturday, can't really say it was a complaint but rather a stiff.

This ones been putting me on egde since I picked
up his mowing this past year. I'd drop him but it's
in a good location for more biz. Easy enough to throw 
posted snow fall totals back at him

just smile and wave boys.


----------



## albhb3

hey QC you break that plow yet


----------



## djagusch

Well I'm behind the times I guess. I mailed out the invoices this morning.


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1183873 said:


> hey QC you break that plow yet


Nope i think its pretty solid, shouldnt have a problem i hope.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sounds like more light snow tomorrow.


----------



## veggin psd

Just one or two more mini clippers and the accumulations might make a trigger....
WTF is that about? Did we get spoinled in december.....:laughing: I prefer to not have January like this past december.


----------



## Camden

I just got in from scraping down a bunch of my accounts with the skid steer. Since it was so warm there was a lot of slush everywhere. I am still battling ice at quite a few places. The lots that don't get any sun are in rough shape.


----------



## IMAGE

January is typically a very cold month for us here in Fargo, and there is usually very little snow also. I dont mind right now, I've got another couple days snow hauling and blowing piles back. I could go for a nice storm next weekend tho...


----------



## SnowGuy73

veggin psd;1184757 said:


> Just one or two more mini clippers and the accumulations might make a trigger....
> WTF is that about? Did we get spoinled in december.....:laughing: I prefer to not have January like this past december.


I woundnt mind a quite January, I have a lot of selling to do before spring.


----------



## djagusch

Epic Lawn Care;1184958 said:


> I woundnt mind a quite January, I have a lot of selling to do before spring.


I'm feeling behind on that also. Need to get out and close some deals for summer.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I would take another December any day. You guys that want it quiet must be on seasonal or monthly contracts. I for one have been itching to go plowing for a week now. After a few more days of hauling and stacking I would love some decent storms to roll through. I don't know about anyone else but once your on a roll it seems easier just to keep plowing every few days rather than stopping for a month. Now that Christmas and new years has passed I say bring bring it on.


----------



## unit28

I call this my project season.

or in other words..... never land


----------



## djagusch

unit28;1185003 said:


> I call this my project season.
> 
> or in other words..... never land


Where are you located? Isanti?


----------



## unit28

djagusch;1185046 said:


> Where are you located? Isanti?


yep, ..
right on the border Anoka / Isanti county


----------



## fireball

Saw you got a little TV coverage Image


----------



## qualitycut

Was at gender in woodbury it was snowing pretty good.


----------



## unit28

1/4" now, by 2 we may have a 1/2"
but the wind might blow it clear.

Today: A chance of light snow before 2pm, then a chance for flurries. Cloudy, with a high near 11. Wind chill values between -6 and -11. Blustery, with a north northwest wind between 16 and 20 mph, with gusts as high as 30 mph. Chance of precipitation is 50%. Total daytime snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible. 



ho humm....


----------



## djagusch

Any amounts of ssnow in st paul. I'm stuck in my ppesticide recert class.


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;1186688 said:


> Any amounts of ssnow in st paul. I'm stuck in my ppesticide recert class.


then you shouldn't be on plowsite. No there isn't I was in woodbury just a dusting I'm heading through st Paul in a hr or so if there is I will let ya know.


----------



## veggin psd

djagusch;1186688 said:


> Any amounts of ssnow in st paul. I'm stuck in my ppesticide recert class.


Not sure about in town, Dustin, but the stuff around home may have made 1-1.5" trigger last night with today on top.


----------



## veggin psd

qualitycut;1186722 said:


> then you shouldn't be on plowsite. No there isn't I was in woodbury just a dusting I'm heading through st Paul in a hr or so if there is I will let ya know.


Yah what he said! Pay attention dammit!


----------



## djagusch

veggin psd;1186725 said:


> Not sure about in town, Dustin, but the stuff around home may have made 1-1.5" trigger last night with today on top.


Back in st croix I had .5 about 5am this morning.


----------



## veggin psd

it was moderate snow there at 11ish when i was there.

i am going to do a couple down there late this afternoon and the rest in the morning.


----------



## albhb3

nothing much here either slowly starting to go crazy


----------



## djagusch

veggin psd;1186744 said:


> it was moderate snow there at 11ish when i was there.
> 
> i am going to do a couple down there late this afternoon and the rest in the morning.


I looked at my hoa on the way home in osceola. 80% black top/ice other 20% small drifts. Ill clean it up tonight being a nice guy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Less then 1/4" here.


----------



## qualitycut

Yea I'm going crazy to I headed north to do some ice drinking. Accuweather is say 9in next Fri sat


----------



## mnglocker

I pushed out some drifting at 3 of my customers' places last night.


----------



## Zigblazer

I just looked at the forecast from accuweather after you said up north was going to get a bunch. Accuweather is saying over 12" for my place in two chunks for next weekend. Yippi.


----------



## wizardsr

qualitycut;1187823 said:


> Accuweather is say 9in next Fri sat


They also said "a dusting to an inch" on Christmas eve...


----------



## qualitycut

I was taaalking about the city but I notice that


----------



## albhb3

I dont know about you guys but did anyone else love seeing the aints lose to a 7-9 team, I also truly enjoyed watching Indy loose it was a great night indeed. Now if only the pack and bears make it to the NFC champ game


----------



## SnowGuy73

I have accuweather saying about an inch tomorrow night, a dusting on Tuesday, and an inch for Friday.....

Lets see how this one plays out.


----------



## mnglocker

Epic Lawn Care;1188891 said:


> Lets see how this one plays out.


I could go for another 7-9" Dusting.


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnglocker;1188976 said:


> I could go for another 7-9" Dusting.


Ha! I dont mind these little dustings that we have been getting.

Throwing alot of salt that isn't apart of the monthly contracts. payup payup


----------



## OC&D

1"-2" tomorrow according to Wunderground.


----------



## albhb3

can someone explain the whole 6inches in GA please


----------



## SnowGuy73

Everyone is about on the same page here, 2-3" by tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Epic Lawn Care;1190535 said:


> Everyone is about on the same page here, 2-3" by tomorrow afternoon.


I stand corrected. Accuweather is still saying about an inch, total.


----------



## qualitycut

I hope it stays that way I would like a nice couple inches. If we get on the higher side could even turn into 2 plows.


----------



## TKLAWN

Steady light snow in west metro. Maybe only 1/4 inch as of now.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Epic Lawn Care;1190535 said:


> Everyone is about on the same page here, 2-3" by tomorrow afternoon.


What has me leery is they keep saying UP to 3" they seem real wishy washy


----------



## unit28

albhb3;1190434 said:


> can someone explain the whole 6inches in GA please


the big swirly blob over Montanna is grabbing some cold Canadian mountain air and feeding a tight fast moving band of jet stream from the pacific like a pool Q. It's bouncing off the gulf and heading back up the Eastern starboard of the Atlantic

Just guessing....


----------



## qualitycut

Finally snowing here.


----------



## mnglocker

albhb3;1190434 said:


> can someone explain the whole 6inches in GA please


Algore eating the proverbial crow.


----------



## qualitycut

pic my cousin sent from Georgia


----------



## SnowGuy73

Been snowing here at about the same rate since I got up at 05:30. Just measured and we have just under a 1/2".


----------



## qualitycut

Epic Lawn Care;1190998 said:


> Been snowing here at about the same rate since I got up at 05:30. Just measured and we have just under a 1/2".


Didnt start here till noonish


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1191001 said:


> Didnt start here till noonish


So I'm guessing you have just a light dusting then?


----------



## qualitycut

Epic Lawn Care;1191006 said:


> So I'm guessing you have just a light dusting then?


yup can still see the lines in the pavers out front.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1191015 said:


> yup can still see the lines in the pavers out front.


Man, thats odd.


----------



## mnlefty

Epic Lawn Care;1190998 said:


> Been snowing here at about the same rate since I got up at 05:30. Just measured and we have just under a 1/2".


About the same here in Richfield.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Just got home from doing a drive threw, they are slush/wet but just turning white. How annoying fricking snow or don't


----------



## TKLAWN

right at 2in in west metro. Not sure if we should hit everything twice or just wait???


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1191332 said:


> right at 2in in west metro. Not sure if we should hit everything twice or just wait???


Almost an inch in shakopee.


----------



## albhb3

hmmm maybe I will be out tonight


----------



## mnglocker

TKLAWN;1191332 said:


> right at 2in in west metro. Not sure if we should hit everything twice or just wait???


We've got about the same along highway 12 in the west metro. payup


----------



## qualitycut

1/4 inch here no accumulation since 2


----------



## exmark1

TKLAWN;1191332 said:


> right at 2in in west metro. Not sure if we should hit everything twice or just wait???


Were just waiting til late tonite when it's done... I was having the same debate earlier


----------



## qualitycut

I thought they are saying its going to snow through tomorrow.


----------



## Greenery

TKLAWN;1191332 said:


> Not sure if we should hit everything twice or just wait???


For residential? Mine will get done tomorrow morning when its done snowing. Commercial will be done late tonight. No sense in two trips for a 1-3 inch snowfall.


----------



## exmark1

qualitycut;1191534 said:


> I thought they are saying its going to snow through tomorrow.


Im out in Central MN where they are saying 40% of less than an inch tonite and 30% chance of a few showers and flurries tomarrow with little to no accumulation on Tuesday


----------



## ryde307

We are going out to do all commercial at 12 then we will see how the driveways look tomorrow. I assume if we get some more into morning we will be out to salt tomorrow night also. It is still comming down but it isn't accumulating to anything.


----------



## qualitycut

How much snow in Minneapolis anyone know?


----------



## mnlefty

qualitycut;1191617 said:


> How much snow in Minneapolis anyone know?


Not quite Minneapolis, I'm in Richfield close to Best Buy 35W/494... I'm still holding right at 1/2"...

I'm all residentials... I'll see what they look like in the morning. Same as others, I'm not going twice for an inch each time.


----------



## qualitycut

Yea I'm at the same in Inver grove


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Anyone have a report for downtown St. Paul? Save me a drive


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1191673 said:


> Anyone have a report for downtown St. Paul? Save me a drive


I have .5 in Inver grove. I was just in west st Paul and they had the same. I would guess st Paul is going to be the same.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1191693 said:


> I have .5 in Inver grove. I was just in west st Paul and they had the same. I would guess st Paul is going to be the same.


How annoying, guess it'll just be salt tonight. Thanks


----------



## SnowGuy73

I have about an inch here, there is about two inches in the ares that have not been plowed, shoveled, or salted the last couple of snow falls.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Planning on going out at 2:00, unless its done sooner.


----------



## unit28

Just cleared the clip on the end of the tape measure here in Isanti

INCHES LOCATION ST COUNTY TIME
------ ----------------------- -- -------------- -------
5.00 ST JAMES MN WATONWAN 0635 PM
4.00 VESTA MN REDWOOD 0640 PM
4.00 ELLENDALE MN STEELE 0620 PM
3.70 SACRED HEART MN RENVILLE 0529 PM
3.50 ST JAMES MN WATONWAN 0117 PM
3.00 ALBERT LEA MN FREEBORN 0530 PM
3.00 WINTHROP MN SIBLEY 0410 PM
3.00 MANKATO MN BLUE EARTH 0305 PM
3.00 WINNEBAGO MN FARIBAULT 0114 PM
2.90 2 N WILLMAR MN KANDIYOHI 0617 PM
2.30 W OWATONNA MN STEELE 0645 PM
2.30 COLOGNE MN CARVER 0410 PM
2.00 LITCHFIELD MN MEEKER 0300 PM
1.70 CHANHASSEN MN CARVER 0653 PM
1.50 OWATONNA MN STEELE 0450 PM
0.80 6 SSE MINNEAPOLIS MN HENNEPIN 0653 PM
0.80 2 W PRIOR LAKE MN SCOTT 0529 PM
0.50 3 NNW MINNEAPOLIS MN HENNEPIN 0529 PM


----------



## SnowGuy73

Channel 9 just said to expect about 3" in east metro, and about 4-5" in west metro. Wrapping up Tuesday afternoon.

Maybe I wont be going out at 2:00...


----------



## qualitycut

Sounds like we are waiting till tomorrow when it's done for the lots I sub.


----------



## qualitycut

Epic Lawn Care;1191750 said:


> Channel 9 just said to expect about 3" in east metro, and about 4-5" in west metro. Wrapping up Tuesday afternoon.
> 
> Maybe I wont be going out at 2:00...


wow that changed a lot from 5 o'clock. Was that a total or additional.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1191754 said:


> wow that changed a lot from 5 o'clock


Yeah, Ian did his stupid map thing where he moves his hand around for the snow totals.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Those were the total storm accumulations, by tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Problem is he still said 1-3" total, so that means we could get another 1/2" or 2 1/2" You would think with the millions worth of computers/widgets they could figure this stuff out


----------



## TKLAWN

Epic Lawn Care;1191764 said:


> Yeah, Ian did his stupid map thing where he moves his hand around for the snow totals.


Yeah that is pretty annoying.
Top 5 local most annoying weather people.
5 Keith Marler ch9
4 Belinda Jensen ch 11
3 Mike Agusniak ch4
2 Ian Leonard ch9
1 Mr. Lavender Sven Sundgard ch 11


----------



## qualitycut

Ian has it ending at 6pm


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

AccuWeather dropped their storm total from 1.3 to 1.1


----------



## qualitycut

I'm going to hold out till tomorrow. I already have a feeling one customer will call . There drive is a one inch trigger we just hit an inch here but I'm not plowing it twice. What you guys doing.


----------



## albhb3

going in at 2 am for a quicky in EP


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1191946 said:


> going in at 2 am for a quicky in EP


Be nice to her.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1191947 said:


> Be nice to her.


HEY!:realmad: I cant promise anything:laughing:


----------



## mnlefty

Up to about 1.5 here in Richfield now... may get up about 4 and _possibly_ go hit a couple of the picky driveways... See what the radar looks like then.


----------



## mnglocker

I'm going to put the plow on now at midnightish and start with my b-schedule drives, then finsh up with schedule-a drive followed by my commercials. I'll probably be done at about 6am.

BTW, if anyone needs help, I've got a spare truck and a driver itching to go.


----------



## unit28

1" total so far at my place,...


----------



## qualitycut

Flirting with 2 in here.


----------



## albhb3

well that was an easy push


----------



## qualitycut

They just said another inch today.


----------



## albhb3

we will see on that we have one more office complex for this evening and QC if you were wondering I was "nice to her" lol


----------



## qualitycut

Lol good. Sounds like we are going out this afternoon which sucks in down town.


----------



## unit28

next week.....

<CLIPPER LIKE SYSTEMS.>

THE PATTERN APPEARS TO REMAIN ACTIVE INTO THE
MIDDLE OF NEXT WEEK...WITH THE AREA REMAINING VULNERABLE TO QUICK
BURSTS OF SNOW /DUSTING TO 3 INCHES ON AVERAGE PER EVENT/


----------



## djagusch

Think were done with the snow?


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;1192455 said:


> Think were done with the snow?


Yup we have to touch up tonight


----------



## unit28

cheers to the snow god.....


----------



## qualitycut

Dot is bugging people on 2 nd and Broadway.


----------



## albhb3

im guessing you found out


----------



## qualitycut

Nope went around the block. I still haven't cleaned out from ice fishing don't know what I have in the back of the truck


----------



## qualitycut

Haha please tell me someone saw that guy the interviewed on channel 11 on the 5 o'clock news.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1192795 said:


> Haha please tell me someone saw that guy the interviewed on channel 11 on the 5 o'clock news.


Nope, what was it?


----------



## qualitycut

Svens gf or some guys for sure wow.


----------



## qualitycut

Svens gf or some guys for sure wow. The news anchors were laughing


----------



## mnglocker

I finished my last job at 10pm tonight. I had a guy call me to plow his place out on Dec.20th. The agreement was $50 due upon services rendered. I sent out the invoice the next day. And not a thing, so I called him on the 31st and asked if he had misplaced the invoice and needed a new copy, he said, "ahh nah, I've got it, can you plow me out tonight too then I'll pay up for both times" Well it didn't snow more than a 1/4" so I didn't go plowing. I would have figured that he would have payed by now over 3 weeks later. Well, he ignored the text today asking if he mailed the check; so he now has about 6 cu.yards of snow in the end of his drive. 

If you want his name so you can avoid him or charge $200 for a clean-out PM me. He's in Plymouth.


----------



## qualitycut

Let us know what happens. You got my attention.


----------



## albhb3

what a bully your gonna feel like an a$$ if that check comes in today


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1193382 said:


> what a bully your gonna feel like an a$$ if that check comes in today


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1192939 said:


> Svens gf or some guys for sure wow. The news anchors were laughing


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1193382 said:


> what a bully your gonna feel like an a$$ if that check comes in today


Yeah, thats not going to turn out well.

Hell, we still have people that owe for fall clean ups yet.


----------



## wizardsr

Epic Lawn Care;1193440 said:


> Yeah, thats not going to turn out well.
> 
> Hell, we still have people that owe for fall clean ups yet.


While it's funny, it's quite unprofessional. I'm still waiting on a couple that we plowed out on the big one, the last thing I'd do is dump snow on their driveway. I actually think that may be illegal. Persistent invoices with another late fee ever 2 weeks followed by collection letters threatening small claims court or mechanics lien usually get them paid... Thumbs Up


----------



## mnglocker

albhb3;1193382 said:


> what a bully your gonna feel like an a$$ if that check comes in today


If that's the case I'll just have to unplug the driveway then. This guy is playing avoidance. I'm thinking that he feels $50 is steep, however, when you call me out of the blue to do a drive after I've been in that are so it's a special trip and there's 12" stacked up in the oddly shaped PITA driveway and you have to shovel out the garage door and front steps by hand cause the loose chunks of asphalt will eat your single stage blower, that amount doesn't seem out of line at all.

Well, it is what it is.


----------



## mnglocker

wizardsr;1193489 said:


> While it's funny, it's quite unprofessional. I'm still waiting on a couple that we plowed out on the big one, the last thing I'd do is dump snow on their driveway. I actually think that may be illegal. Persistent invoices with another late fee ever 2 weeks followed by collection letters threatening small claims court or mechanics lien usually get them paid... Thumbs Up


The filing fee for court is more than the amount owed and a mechanics lien is not applicable with snow plowing or lawn care as there is "no product or physical improvement to the property".


----------



## qualitycut

I would pay the filing fee just to show him.


----------



## qualitycut

Epic Lawn Care;1193439 said:


> :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


did you end up seeing it.


----------



## mnglocker

I received a text this morning from this guy replying to my text last night aka the 30 minute warning he ignored, 

"I completely forgot. I think you were supposed to come over on new years eve and I was going to settle up, I'll get it out on Friday.".

Same get it out crap as he said last time. So if I don't see a check on Monday, I suspect it'll get deeper in his driveway.


----------



## qualitycut

He say anything about the snow in his drive.


----------



## mnglocker

qualitycut;1193721 said:


> He say anything about the snow in his drive.


Nope. Thumbs Up


----------



## albhb3

you didnt get a pic I suppose


----------



## mnglocker

albhb3;1193768 said:


> you didnt get a pic I suppose


Next time if I need to make a next time.


----------



## ryde307

I have also had the dump "accidently" go up in someone driveway for non payment. They hired us to remove snow but since they didnt pay it gets returned. 
I agree it's not professional and have only done it once but they guy was an Ahole about everything and it felt great. He was even standing in the door watching me dump it. I think he got the point.


----------



## wizardsr

mnglocker;1193730 said:


> Nope. Thumbs Up


Wrong driveway? LOL


----------



## mnglocker

wizardsr;1194080 said:


> Wrong driveway? LOL


No mistaking this one.


----------



## Dustball

And it goes on...



> THE FIRST WAVE OF LOW PRESSURE IS STILL ON TRACK TO PASS ACROSS
> THE REGION THURSDAY AFTERNOON AND EVENING. NAM/GFS FORECASTS ARE
> IN GOOD AGREEMENT ON TIMING AND STRENGTH. THERE WILL BE STRONG
> THETA-E ADVECTION ARRIVING FROM THE WEST THURSDAY MORNING ALONG
> WITH INCREASING FRONTOGENESIS. THIS WILL BE COUPLED WITH DEEPENING
> LAYER MOISTURE...INCREASING LAYER Q-VECTOR CONVERGENCE ALONG WITH
> A PV ANOMALY DROPPING IN FROM THE NW. THE NAM/GFS 280K THETA
> SURFACES SHOWS THE SATURATION AND ADIABATIC OMEGA WELL. THE BEST
> FORCING PASSES THROUGH THE TWIN CITIES BETWEEN 15Z AND 21Z.
> THEREFORE... RAISED POPS TO LIKELY ACROSS EAST CENTRAL MN FOR A
> TIME ON THURSDAY...INCLUDING THE TWIN CITIES METRO AREA...WITH
> CATEGORICAL POPS TO THE NORTH AND EAST. EXPECT ABOUT AN INCH OF
> SNOW TOMORROW FROM ALEXANDRIA THROUGH ST CLOUD AND MINNEAPOLIS
> WITH ABOUT 2 INCHES ALONG AND NORTH OF A CAMBRIDGE TO EAU CLARIE
> LINE.
> 
> NOT TOO MUCH WIND EXPECTED IN THE WAKE OF THE LOW FOR LATE
> THURSDAY NIGHT AND FRIDAY MORNING AS A SECOND WAVE OF LOW
> PRESSURE WILL BE HEADING ACROSS THE NORTHERN PLAINS. THERE IS GOOD
> AGREEMENT AS WELL WITH THE SECOND LOW MOVING THROUGH FRIDAY
> AFTERNOON AND EVENING. THIS WAVE IS MUCH LIKE THE FIRST ONE WITH
> RESPECT TO THE MOISTURE AND FORCING. IN FACT...ITS A LITTLE
> STRONGER AND BROADER IN COVERAGE. THUS...LIKELY/CATEGORICAL POPS
> IN ORDER ONCE AGAIN FRIDAY AFTERNOON AND EVENING FROM WEST TO EAST.
> SNOW AMOUNTS IN THE 1 TO 2 INCH RANGE FORECAST FOR CENTRAL AND
> EAST CENTRAL MN AND WEST CENTRAL WI. THIS WAVE WILL HAVE
> INCREASING WIND IN ITS WAKE BY LATE IN THE NIGHT AND ON SATURDAY.
> THIS WILL LIKELY RESULT IN BLOWING/DRIFTING SNOW FROM WEST CENTRAL
> INTO SOUTH CENTRAL MN WHERE NW WINDS NEAR 25 MPH ARE EXPECTED.
> 
> SOME DISAGREEMENT BETWEEN THE NAM AND GFS FOR SATURDAY NIGHT AS
> THE GFS WOULD SPREAD SOME LIGHT SNOW ACROSS FAR SOUTHERN AREAS OF
> THE STATE. THE NAM KEEPS IT EVEN FURTHER SOUTH. THE 12Z ECMWF IS
> IN THE GFS CAMP AND WOULD HAVE SOME LIGHT SNOW AS WELL ACROSS THE
> WEST CENTRAL AND SOUTH CENTRAL. DECIDED TO KEEP IT DRY WITH THE
> SNOW BARELY GRAZING OUR FA ATTM.
> 
> SUNDAY SHOULD BE A DRY AND COLD DAY WITH YOU GUESSED IT...MORE
> SNOW FOR SUNDAY NIGHT AND MONDAY. THE SNOW SUNDAY NIGHT DOESN`T
> LOOK TOO BAD AT THIS POINT...BUT THERE ARE SIGNS THAT A LOW
> PRESSURE SYSTEM MAY BE PASSING SOUTH OF US ON MONDAY AND MONDAY
> NIGHT WITH SNOW AND WIND FOR US. PUSHED POPS INTO THE HIGH CHANCE
> RANGE TODAY BUT WE WILL BE GOING MUCH HIGHER IF THIS HOLDS UP.
> MORE ARCTIC AIR WILL SURGE IN FOR MONDAY NIGHT AND TUESDAY WITH
> ANOTHER WAVE OF LOW PRESSURE AND MORE SNOW EXPECTED FOR WEDNESDAY.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hey Dustball,

Just curious but where do you get all the weather statements from? And what does "pop" mean? Is it probability of precipitation? 

Thanks


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

That was like reading a legal document.


----------



## Dustball

SSS Inc.;1194239 said:


> Hey Dustball,
> 
> Just curious but where do you get all the weather statements from? And what does "pop" mean? Is it probability of precipitation?
> 
> Thanks


From the Forecast Discussion at the local NWS.

This one is for the Twin Cities-

http://forecast.weather.gov/product...PX&product=AFD&format=CI&version=1&glossary=1


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1194242 said:


> That was like reading a legal document.


Yea i just skimmed it for dates and numbers.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Its snowing here.......


----------



## qualitycut

Epic Lawn Care;1194802 said:


> Its snowing here.......


Coming down good? ch 5 says half and 11 says 1 in.

couple friday and a couple more on monday


----------



## wizardsr

Epic Lawn Care;1194802 said:


> Its snowing here.......


Surprise, surprise, surprise... Only 30 some of the last 40 some days... Old man winter certainly has a strange sense of humor this year...


----------



## djagusch

The green blob west looks like it could amount to something.


----------



## ryde307

News said 1/2-1" today around 2 tomorrow.
I have a feeling this is going to be a "sorry we were wrong again we now are getting a foot"
Its snowing pretty good here right now.


----------



## ryde307

After writing the last post I went to look outside and let my dog in we have a half inch already and its really coming down.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1194826 said:


> After writing the last post I went to look outside and let my dog in we have a half inch already and its really coming down.


Started snowing here about 10 min ago and its coming down good already have a coating. Hopefully we only get 1-2.


----------



## mnlefty

An obvious inch that makes me have to run my route today is gonna piss me off... I was planning/hoping for something like early in the week... not enough to go today, clean it up after whatever we get tomorrow. I'd rather not go for an inch today and another one tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Tapering off to flurries here.

Give me a minute and I will get a measurement...:crying:


----------



## qualitycut

mnlefty;1194876 said:


> An obvious inch that makes me have to run my route today is gonna piss me off... I was planning/hoping for something like early in the week... not enough to go today, clean it up after whatever we get tomorrow. I'd rather not go for an inch today and another one tomorrow.


Why not? Those are the easy ones


----------



## mnlefty

qualitycut;1194892 said:


> Why not? Those are the easy ones


Because 29 of 30 are seasonal... and I'd rather not have to pay my shovelers twice.


----------



## qualitycut

Well in that case.


----------



## SnowGuy73

7/8" here in Shakopee.

I'm going to go out and throw some salt today and thats about it. No sense in plowing less than an inch today if their talking more tomorrow.


----------



## qualitycut

Looking at radar the dark part hasn't hit me yet.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1194929 said:


> Looking at radar the dark part hasn't hit me yet.


How much would you say you have there?


----------



## qualitycut

Maybe a fluffy inch 30 min ago and still coming down I will check when o get home.


----------



## unit28

As for snow totals...expect greatest amounts north
of i-94 in west central wi...but even there it will be a struggle to
get an inch.


----------



## ABES

1.5" of fluff here in Chan, I am sure the weather service will have a different measurement though. Already got the call to plow tonight.


----------



## qualitycut

Little over in inch at my house. Now they said some redoveloping snow late afternoon


----------



## mnlefty

Coming down again here in Richfield... very fluffy 1.25 out there... probably going to be 1.5 or more by the time this next mini wave goes through. Looks like I'm going out today, just a matter of when.


----------



## Greenery

Local Severe Weather Alert 

The latest snowfall reports from The National Weather Service in Twin *
Cities/Chanhassen, MN: Monticello, 1.8"... Minneapolis, 1.6"... *
Burnsville, 1.4"... Chanhassen, 1.2"... Plymouth, 1.2".


----------



## unit28

got an inch here in Isanti....from this wave


----------



## qualitycut

Well I retract my 1-2. 1 would be nice as then I don't have to do any pre pay drives. O well still get to make money.


----------



## djagusch

The weatherman sure messed this forecast up.


----------



## qualitycut

Yup they will use the o it tracked a little more south


----------



## ryde307

It looks close to 2 inches here maybe a bit less we are going out to do everything tonight.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1195105 said:


> It looks close to 2 inches here maybe a bit less we are going out to do everything tonight.


Yup 1.5 on the sidewalk here may hold of on the drives till tomorrow but undecided.


----------



## albhb3

is it wrong i just rolled out of bed


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1195114 said:


> is it wrong i just rolled out of bed


Nope. What u got in eagen?


----------



## ryde307

I am now thinking about waiting on drive till tomorrow because they lowered tomorrow total. Originally it was up to an inch today 2 tomorrow. Now they flipped the forcast not much tomorrow.


----------



## mnlefty

I'm reluctantly going out somewhat soon to run my resi route. Easily 1.5", contracts say 1" and nothing about waiting when more snow is predicted the following day.

This is the first year with me for every one of my customers and they've been very happy so far. No sense risking that now just to save a bit of time and <$200 of fuel and shoveler wages. Being they're all seasonal, nobody is going to get mad at me for coming out.

I'd rather do my customers and have their neighbors wondering why their guy didn't come out, instead of the other way around.


----------



## qualitycut

The guy I sub for is sending us now. Not to happy about that as I get paid per lot and means I have to go back and clean up.


----------



## unit28

earlier for today they said up to an inch for sconnie and a dusting here
INCHES LOCATION ST COUNTY TIME
------ ----------------------- -- -------------- -------
2.20 MENDOTA MN DAKOTA 0105 PM
1.80 MONTICELLO MN WRIGHT 1112 AM
1.60 ANOKA MN ANOKA 0155 PM
1.60 MINNEAPOLIS MN HENNEPIN 1155 AM
1.40 BURNSVILLE MN DAKOTA 1153 AM
1.20 CHANHASSEN MN CARVER 1146 AM
1.20 PLYMOUTH MN HENNEPIN 1112 AM
0.60 ST CLOUD MN STEARNS 1218 PM




{not going well} 

AN ISOLATED 3 INCH AMOUNT IS POSSIBLE OVER
WEST CENTRAL WISCONSIN BEFORE IT ENDS BY EARLY EVENING.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...FRIDAY THROUGH WEDNESDAY

ANOTHER 1 TO 3 INCH SNOW ACCUMULATION IS POSSIBLE AGAIN ACROSS
PRIMARILY CENTRAL MINNESOTA AND WEST CENTRAL WISCONSIN FRIDAY AS
ANOTHER FAST MOVING CLIPPER SYSTEM PASSES THROUGH THE AREA.

I'm holding for resi's though...


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1195124 said:


> Nope. What u got in eagen?


Id say around an inch there running routes here


----------



## SnowGuy73

Boy, they really nailed this one........


----------



## exmark1

They have been really bad this year so far! I wish I could be wrong all the time and still have a job


----------



## SnowGuy73

exmark1;1195406 said:


> They have been really bad this year so far! I wish I could be wrong all the time and still have a job


Agreed!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

We have about 1.7" on the backyard Ice Rink in S. MPLS.. Almost exactly the same at our shop in Shakopee. We are plowing all our commercial stuff tonight, already did apartments and the like. We called a few where the contracts call for 2" and they all said go ahead. Dave Dahl just said 1-3" tomorrow and 2" or so on Monday.


----------



## qualitycut

N mpls has about 1.5


----------



## qualitycut

Just finished up did all commercial and a few resis. Looks like we get to do it all over again tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1196153 said:


> Just finished up did all commercial and a few resis. Looks like we get to do it all over again tomorrow.


Same thing here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Talking 1-3" today, into tonight. 1" southwest metro, and 3" northeast metro..... We'll see about that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Did you guys see that they locked the Tue North Meeting thread.... Dumb!


----------



## Camden

Epic Lawn Care;1196225 said:


> Did you guys see that they locked the Tue North Meeting thread.... Dumb!


Yeah I saw it. They now lock up threads where people have remained civil with one another. I don't understand the over-moderation that takes place here but we don't make the rules so it is what it is.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1196394 said:


> Yeah I saw it. They now lock up threads where people have remained civil with one another. I don't understand the over-moderation that takes place here but we don't make the rules so it is what it is.


I hear ya.


----------



## qualitycut

Epic do you not sleep? lol


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1196468 said:


> Epic do you not sleep? lol


Yeah! I sleep at night, when you young guys are still on here at 01:00 am I'm in bed.

HaHa.


----------



## djagusch

The stuff in nd looks larger than I expected compared to yesterdays storm.


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;1196657 said:


> The stuff in nd looks larger than I expected compared to yesterdays storm.


Yea I am thinking the same. I just hope the timing is better.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Patrick Hammer kept saying 1-2" on channel five but then he kept hinting on maybe even the isolated 3". I think sometimes they have to go with the graphics they created earlier in the morning so they don't look like idiots saying 3" when the graphic say 1". If that band holds together I imagine we could easily get 2" out of it. Plus its starting to fill in a bit in front of the main band which is usually a sign of a stronger system.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Its snowing in S. Minneapolis. The radar I'm watching is rapidly filling in between us and the Dakotas. I don't think that was supposed to happen.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1196752 said:


> Its snowing in S. Minneapolis. The radar I'm watching is rapidly filling in between us and the Dakotas. I don't think that was supposed to happen.


Light snow here also.


----------



## albhb3

here 2 now back to the applicator book


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1196787 said:


> here 2 now back to the applicator book


Same here...

albhb3 you taking your test, or just freshening up?


----------



## qualitycut

Ch 11 saying 1-2 by 7 and another 1 possible overnight


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1196836 said:


> Ch 11 saying 1-2 by 7 and another 1 possible overnight


Coming down pretty good here.


----------



## qualitycut

Just picked up here in the last few minutes.


----------



## mnglocker

It's pretty dense here.


----------



## mnglocker

BTW, Doe any one here do snow hauling? I need to get some space back in one of my lots in Long Lake/orono.


----------



## qualitycut

I have a buddy who runs roll offs and hauls. Do you have something to load with.


----------



## albhb3

Epic Lawn Care;1196790 said:


> Same here...
> 
> albhb3 you taking your test, or just freshening up?


looking to take it for the first time im kinda lost on what to study. Its just like HS all over again study the wrong stuff for the final any tips


----------



## mnglocker

qualitycut;1196882 said:


> I have a buddy who runs roll offs and hauls. Do you have something to load with.


I've got a skid loader. This is something where it would be preferable to drop it off late afternoon/evening and pick it up in the early AM.


----------



## SSS Inc.

We haul with tandems and can load ourselves. If you have your own bobcat the roll off guys seem to be giving it away this year so maybe that's the way to go for you. Let me know.


----------



## SSS Inc.

mnglocker;1196896 said:


> I've got a skid loader. This is something where it would be preferable to drop it off late afternoon/evening and pick it up in the early AM.


 It sounds like your talking one load or so at that rate. If you only need 1 load get a roll off. Most guys with trucks will have some sort of minimum. If you have never hauled snow before you maybe surprised how fast the trucks and even 30yard dumpsters fill up. We hauled 20 tandem loads yesterday off one little 1000 square yard parking lot and that was about 75% of it. They spent more on that then they usually do plowing all season.


----------



## ryde307

I sent you a PM but we do alot of hauling with small or large trucks. We have a dump site right in Maple Plain so short trucking trip. Let me know if you interested.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

1/2" in Blaine, coming down hard but tiny flakes. Anyone have an update for St. Paul?


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1196921 said:


> I sent you a PM but we do alot of hauling with small or large trucks. We have a dump site right in Maple Plain so short trucking trip. Let me know if you interested.


Hey ryde307, Just curious but are you the guys advertising the dump site on CL out that way? I might need a site that direction in the next few weeks.

On another note, now NWS is saying 2-3" in the immediate metro.


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1196894 said:


> looking to take it for the first time im kinda lost on what to study. Its just like HS all over again study the wrong stuff for the final any tips


Labels, make sure you know how to read and understand labels.


----------



## SnowGuy73

1/2" in shakopee and chanhassen.

Coming down pretty steady.


----------



## ryde307

Epic Lawn Care;1196947 said:


> Labels, make sure you know how to read and understand labels.


Labels, diseases, bugs and so on. Alot of pictures saying what is this what do you do about it. Then the other questions are common sense. Do the practice tests in the book.


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;1196936 said:


> Hey ryde307, Just curious but are you the guys advertising the dump site on CL out that way? I might need a site that direction in the next few weeks.
> 
> On another note, now NWS is saying 2-3" in the immediate metro.


Yes thats ours. Well one is, I believe there is one more on there in that area also from Sam's Lawn care. PM me and I can get you in there whenever. Lots of room and have a dozer to push back if need be. The site is right at CR19 and Hwy 12 very easy access.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Accu weather just lowered their total from .9" to .7"


----------



## qualitycut

Yup mine was lowered to 1.2


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1196972 said:


> Yup mine was lowered to 1.2


Same for here.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ryde. Thanks, I'll get in touch as soon as the customer says go. I think after Monday there will be another wave of hauling to be had out there. I'm hoping some people will finally pull the trigger

1" in south minneapolis.


----------



## unit28

Wind forecasts have diminished overnight and early saturday in the
wake of the low.


----------



## qualitycut

Dont know how much I have here, I am laying on the couch in my boxers still.


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;1196976 said:


> Ryde. Thanks, I'll get in touch as soon as the customer says go. I think after Monday there will be another wave of hauling to be had out there. I'm hoping some people will finally pull the trigger
> 
> 1" in south minneapolis.


No problem let me know. We also have bobcat and tractor blowers available for onsite blowing/relocation.


----------



## qualitycut

1 inch here.


----------



## SSS Inc.

1.5" south Mpls. Just flurries now but there is one more good band yet to come.


----------



## unit28

pushing 1" Isanti


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;1197015 said:


> Dont know how much I have here, I am laying on the couch in my boxers still.


We don't like/want/need visual pictures of you in your boxers.


----------



## mnglocker

I've got a good 2" in the west metro here. Kinda heavy too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

1.1" in shakopee and starting to snow again.


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;1197058 said:


> We don't like/want/need visual pictures of you in your boxers.


sorry I was trying to post on Svens Facebook page.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Glocker where are you at?


----------



## djagusch

So when is every one going out? I'm thinking 10 or so.


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;1197140 said:


> So when is every one going out? I'm thinking 10 or so.


Going to go around 9-10 maybe a little earlier and hit a few drives


----------



## SSS Inc.

djagusch;1197140 said:


> So when is every one going out? I'm thinking 10 or so.


8:30 unless its still snowing.


----------



## mnlefty

I'm thinking about 9, might push it to 10 to give the city boys a bit of a headstart on the streets. Edina is usually very good about getting out and getting the streets done though.


----------



## exmark1

I just started my truck going to leave at 7:30 for the nite


----------



## PrimoSR

I was going to head out around 9pm as well but now I am debating b/c the city plows have been really slow around here lately.


----------



## unit28

I'm holding out till that mess over Montana finishes up and zips through. <if it holds together or not>

I got my eye on it, but it may just head south...?


----------



## unit28

*One to two snow accumulations are likely this evening *mainly along
and north of the interstate 94 corridor.....


----------



## Green Grass

still snowing going to wait till like 12 or 1 to go out


----------



## qualitycut

I'm doing a few drives no so I can't get to them by am won't have much snow if it keeps up.


----------



## djagusch

Looks like the back edge is filling in a bit by st cloud now.


----------



## wizardsr

unit28;1197246 said:


> *One to two snow accumulations are likely this evening *mainly along
> and north of the interstate 94 corridor.....


We're waiting til 3am to head out, need to catch up on sleep a little more from the last couple...  Plus, it's a Saturday, so we have a bit more time on a number of the accounts.


----------



## mnlefty

djagusch;1197336 said:


> Looks like the back edge is filling in a bit by st cloud now.


Yep, was looking like it was ready to clear out, now it doesn't quite want to give up yet.

Oh well, gives me a little more time to flip between the hockey games.


----------



## SSS Inc.

The Gophers are winning anyway. Was going at 8:30 but now we are waiting at least until 9:30. Huge flakes in Minneapolis right now(south side).


----------



## SSS Inc.

There is some sleet mixed in now.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SSS Inc.;1197389 said:


> There is some sleet mixed in now.


Why wouldn't there be?


----------



## unit28

841 PM CST FRI JAN 14 2011
VARYING
FROM 3 TO 5 INCHES MAINLY NORTH OF INTERSTATE 94 CORRIDOR.
THE SNOW WILL TAPER OFF AFTER MIDNIGHT OVER THE REST OF THE AREA
OVER WEST CENTRAL WISCONSIN AND EAST CENTRAL MINNESOTA. LITTLE
ACCUMULATION IS ANTICIPATED AFTERWARDS. 


little over 2" here


----------



## PrimoSR

I think I am just going to get some sleep and head out around 4am. Haven't seen a single city plow out around here.


----------



## CityGuy

plymouth is calling a full city plow at 1200 am. just got the call


----------



## PrimoSR

Hamelfire;1197434 said:


> plymouth is calling a full city plow at 1200 am. just got the call


Do you ever know when other cities are going out?


----------



## Advantage

We're heading out now to do everything. We squeezed out about 6"


----------



## mnlefty

Just wrapped it up... thank you city of Edina for not doing a damn thing tonight, now I get make a full cleanup run tomorrow. 

First time this year the Richfield plows were out ahead of Edina.


----------



## qualitycut

Same problem in eagen. Did the resis first and just got back down hoping I could clean up an not worry tomorrow. We got 2 inches and roads are not touched.


----------



## djagusch

Just got done. Very little city or county plowing done.


----------



## unit28

I'm guessing the cities were planing on a complete clean up in one round.
Also the waves were steadily rolling off the Northen Pacific. Last one I saw was over the Big Sky heading East.

anyway. I'm glad the additional wave stayed out of my area.


----------



## mnlefty

I'm guessing Richfield was out last night because they hadn't touched anything from Thursday.


----------



## PrimoSR

Just got home about 30 minutes ago. My city street got done, and by done I mean 2 passes down the middle of the road, about 20 minutes ago.


----------



## SSS Inc.

We've got about 4-5" on our street in MPLS. They're just a bit over budget so they haven't plowed my street in the last three storms. I sometimes plow the block myself but I'm always waiting for some idiot to complain that I covered his walkway.


----------



## ryde307

Everything was going good last night till I was coming down 169 and the right rear passenger wheel lugs broke off the 550. That was an exciting ride.

We let a buddy that neede money do brakes in our 550. Well looks like he never fully tightend the lug nuts and slowly they ovaled the rim out until the slop was enough stress to snap all the wheel studs. Lucky no one was hurt and now its kind of a funny story.


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;1197952 said:


> We've got about 4-5" on our street in MPLS. They're just a bit over budget so they haven't plowed my street in the last three storms. I sometimes plow the block myself but I'm always waiting for some idiot to complain that I covered his walkway.


So in others words they are waiting for the emergency vehicles to not get to where they need to be and get sued for gross negligence


----------



## Green Grass

PrimoSR;1197895 said:


> Just got home about 30 minutes ago. My city street got done, and by done I mean 2 passes down the middle of the road, about 20 minutes ago.


I almost stopped and took a picture of your truck covered in snow last night but your local police dept was sitting there.


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;1198074 said:


> So in others words they are waiting for the emergency vehicles to not get to where they need to be and get sued for gross negligence


I don't know how any trucks get around. Even with parking only on one side I can barely get to my house with a 9' plow. We have been hauling snow recently around uptown and if you take a wrong turn with a tandem and bobcat your screwed. I can't figure this city out. They plow the side streets at about 2mph so the lose a foot of road every time they plow. I am not the only one complaining about that, it wa even on the news and the city said they didn't want to shoot it over the sidewalks. Since when do they care. They call a snow emergency on Christmas for a lousy 3" and now its snows three times in a week with #4 on the way and nothing except the main roads are touched.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1198096 said:


> I don't know how any trucks get around. Even with parking only on one side I can barely get to my house with a 9' plow. We have been hauling snow recently around uptown and if you take a wrong turn with a tandem and bobcat your screwed. I can't figure this city out. They plow the side streets at about 2mph so the lose a foot of road every time they plow. I am not the only one complaining about that, it wa even on the news and the city said they didn't want to shoot it over the sidewalks. Since when do they care. They call a snow emergency on Christmas for a lousy 3" and now its snows three times in a week with #4 on the way and nothing except the main roads are touched.


Yea they are horrible if the cars are on the opposite side of my lots I can barley make it if at all. I takes me about 10 times of going back and forth and people think they need to park 4 feet from the snow piles. Pretty sure the banks are high enough the walks wouldn't get to much spray.


----------



## CityGuy

PrimoSR;1197470 said:


> Do you ever know when other cities are going out?


I cannot speak for every city as they all have their own rules to follow but as a general rule most city's plow the full city streets after 2 in. and they start between 1200 am and 200 am depending on the day of the week. Usually later on friday and saturday as most people are home. At other times when snow amounts are less the city may choose to not do a full plow but due main routes. Each city is different and it is best to ask the city how their rules are written.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1198280 said:


> I cannot speak for every city as they all have their own rules to follow but as a general rule most city's plow the full city streets after 2 in. and they start between 1200 am and 200 am depending on the day of the week. Usually later on friday and saturday as most people are home. At other times when snow amounts are less the city may choose to not do a full plow but due main routes. Each city is different and it is best to ask the city how their rules are written.


Not Minneapolis. But as I sit here they just came through with a belly plow and did a real nice job of making my road even smaller. I wonder when they will start the no parking anywhere rule.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1198333 said:


> Not Minneapolis. But as I sit here they just came through with a belly plow and did a real nice job of making my road even smaller. I wonder when they will start the no parking anywhere rule.


I would like that.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1198333 said:


> Not Minneapolis. But as I sit here they just came through with a belly plow and did a real nice job of making my road even smaller. I wonder when they will start the no parking anywhere rule.


Sorry I'll correct myself most suburbs use this system.


----------



## SSS Inc.

The suburbs are very good about plowing. Obvious benefit is most people have big driveways and garages. We plow a lot of commercial stuff in Bloomington, Richfield, and Edina. Usually their streets are clean before we start out for the night. Speaking of Bloomington, one of their drivers was trying to show me who is boss by parking his rig right across from an exit at a place I plow. He saw me put one little push that was mostly from the public road onto the curb where he now sat. He was there for like 15 minutes watching me. I never put anything on public property unless its the streets snow and they haven't plowed yet, just to make it easier for people to come and go. It was kind of funny because he was giving me the evil eye the whole time. Meanwhile the neighboring property has put so much on my side of the street that it bulges out like 8 feet.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1198372 said:


> Sorry I'll correct myself most suburbs use this system.


My city no parking 2-6 and the roads haven't lost much pavement.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Channels 5, 9, and 11 are saying 1-3" tomorrow.

Accucrapper is saying 2.6".


----------



## qualitycut

They have 3.4 for me. The have and inch for today?


----------



## Dustball




----------



## PrimoSR

Green Grass;1198092 said:


> I almost stopped and took a picture of your truck covered in snow last night but your local police dept was sitting there.


Ha! That would have been pretty funny. What time did you go out?


----------



## Green Grass

PrimoSR;1199371 said:


> Ha! That would have been pretty funny. What time did you go out?


We where out at midnight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1199184 said:


> They have 3.4 for me. The have and inch for today?


Really, huh?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Accuweather also had an 1" today for me. That seems to be part of their total number so take that off because we only got a dusting here.

Did anybody read this. http://minnesota.cbslocal.com/2011/01/16/st-louis-county-snowplow-driver-stage-job-action/

After the mess in NewYork you would think they would maybe avoid the obvious not showing up when called in. I don't think the community they serve will be thrilled about their actions.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1199586 said:


> Accuweather also had an 1" today for me. That seems to be part of their total number so take that off because we only got a dusting here.
> 
> Did anybody read this. http://minnesota.cbslocal.com/2011/01/16/st-louis-county-snowplow-driver-stage-job-action/
> 
> After the mess in NewYork you would think they would maybe avoid the obvious not showing up when called in. I don't think the community they serve will be thrilled about their actions.


That's pathetic that's what's wrong with unions those employees can't be fired. Sad sad I am sure there are plenty of unemployed people up there who would take their jobs in s second.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1199601 said:


> That's pathetic that's what's wrong with unions those employees can't be fired. Sad sad I am sure there are plenty of unemployed people up there who would take their jobs in s second.


Exactly what I was thinking. Try that stunt in the real world where people have to go to work everyday and you won't be employed very long. Maybe they didn't like the double or triple pay they got on Christmas.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Ch9 just said 1-3" but really said under an inch for the metro


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1199659 said:


> Ch9 just said 1-3" but really said under an inch for the metro


Yea their stupid meter said that the last 2 snow falls lol.


----------



## SSS Inc.

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1199659 said:


> Ch9 just said 1-3" but really said under an inch for the metro


He can never make up his mind. He calls everything flurries. His snow meter says like .6-.8 inches all over the place yet its going to be around for 14 hours. That's pretty weak for 14 hours. 
We shall see.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Dave Dahl says 2-4" . 1-2 tonight 1-2 tomorrow. That's pretty much what NWS is saying.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Ch 5 said 2-4" with a possibility of freezing rain


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1199736 said:



> Ch 5 said 2-4" with a possibility of freezing rain


That is what he said, but the snow fall forecast map showed us in the 3-6" area...... Morons!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Channels 9 and 11 are saying 1-2" total.


----------



## SSS Inc.

The metro area seems to go out quite a bit farther then it used to. I personally don't think a place like Hutch is metropolitan but they refer to that as west metro all the time. I think that's another reason we end up with big ranges when they talk snow totals.


----------



## exmark1

Dustball;1199243 said:


>


Are these numbers fairly accurate? I was just checking forcasts and weather channel is saying 2 to 5 for me and this map says less than an inch lol


----------



## TKLAWN

Once again they have no clue how much snow. guess i'll get up early again and look for myself.:realmad:


----------



## qualitycut

This has us in 3-6, amazing how everyone is so different a few hours before its supposed to hit.

http://www.accuweather.com/blogs/news/story/44457/wintry-mess-aims-at-green-bay.asp


----------



## unit28

looking at the valley radar... it's lacking moisture.
Plus tomorrows temps are going to be warmer.

snow ratio is gonna be low
and it'll take awhile to make an inch 
g,night.


----------



## exmark1

unit28;1199974 said:


> looking at the valley radar... it's lacking moisture.
> Plus tomorrows temps are going to be warmer.
> 
> snow ratio is gonna be low
> and it'll take awhile to make an inch
> g,night.


that's what I was thinking looking at the radar that it was breaking up fast out to the west!


----------



## qualitycut

The system that's coming from sw is growing.


----------



## Deershack

Just got back from Cannon Falls over the wkend. Doing some work at the BSA camp down there. 

Don't know what you guys are complaining about regarding city plows. St Paul hasn't had a plow mounted in over 2+ weeks.

I hope it wasn't something I said that got the True North thread closed. Sure would be nice if Mike would be a little more forthcoming about why he closed it.


----------



## Camden

There is another TN thread, here is the link --> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=116205

I was following the old thread carefully and no one got out of hand at all. I was the last one to post in it before it got locked up and there weren't any posts that made personal attacks or wild accusations. Maybe TN became a site sponsor and asked that it get locked up. Who knows...?


----------



## qualitycut

Well 5 said 3-5 and 11 said 1-2


----------



## albhb3

hmm it was snowing lightly up in golden valley at 6 tonight


----------



## djagusch

Pretty sure epic will be posting wtf about 5am as right now there is nothing on the east side but a nice blob sw of the cities.


----------



## exmark1

Well I just woke up to the 1-2 nothing we were forecasted to get...not a bit of snow here


----------



## Advantage

Got maybe 1/4" here so heading out to salt and checked radar....now there's another band coming at us. Aggravating, better lay it down thick i guess.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Got about 3/4" here.


----------



## unit28

1/4" here...anything else coming will be late afternoon.
and should be SW..of me

wed no snow... Thursday snow, I suspect is same thing as this one
rest of the week....Colder than a well diggers backside then January thaw


----------



## djagusch

1/4 inch in st croix falls area. Any one in the st paul area?


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1200271 said:


> 1/4" here...anything else coming will be late afternoon.
> and should be SW..of me
> 
> wed no snow... Thursday snow, I suspect is same thing as this one
> rest of the week....Colder than a well diggers backside then January thaw


Unit, where is "here"?


----------



## djagusch

Epic Lawn Care;1200276 said:


> Unit, where is "here"?


He's the isnati/anoka co boader


----------



## unit28

djagusch;1200284 said:


> He's the isnati/anoka co boader


the house next door
/ @ 300 yards / is in Anoka Co


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1200309 said:


> the house next door
> / @ 300 yards / is in Anoka Co


Roger that.


----------



## qualitycut

Little over an inch here.
Albhb what ya got in eagen


----------



## qualitycut

I was just getting fuel and this lady in a plow truck pulls up and its just making a obnoxious noise she shuts it off I go in and on my way back out notice she has chains on her front tires? Kinda weird. Only an inch.


----------



## Greenery

I didn't think you could run chains in MN. Anyone have a report for the Eden Prairie area?


----------



## qualitycut

News said 1.5 in Minneapolis? I talked to a few people and said less then half inch.


----------



## Greenery

Really 1.5? We maybe got .5 just west of plymouth, but the wind was howlin last night so some edges are a little more.


----------



## unit28

It shall be permissible to use any of the following on highways:

implements of husbandry with tires having protuberances which will not injure the highway, and tire chains of reasonable proportions upon any vehicle when required for safety because of snow, ice, or other conditions tending to cause a vehicle to skid.

2010 Minnesota Statutes
https://www.revisor.mn.gov/statutes/?id=169.72&year=2010


----------



## albhb3

Id say under an inch but probably a little late now


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1200862 said:


> Id say under an inch but probably a little late now


thank you I ran down there looked. end up doing couple of drives.


----------



## unit28

Both the ec/gfs have indicated some
modification in thickness values by late in the weekend/early next
week

which may allow for abv normal temps to arrive.


----------



## Greenery

unit28;1201044 said:


> Both the ec/gfs have indicated some
> modification in thickness values by late in the weekend/early next
> week
> 
> which may allow for abv normal temps to arrive.


Yup some of the stuff I've read is indicating a thaw is coming towards the end of the month.


----------



## qualitycut

Well I guess they finally measured over an inch so heading out to do one inches in a little while.


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;1201332 said:


> Well I guess they finally measured over an inch so heading out to do one inches in a little while.


My st paul hoa only had 3/4 inch about 11 today so I had nothing which was great.


----------



## qualitycut

Yea at 6 finally at in inch


----------



## Advantage

Nothing forecasted, just scattered flurries, so got an early start tonight to cleanup the lots. 
Now all of a sudden its snowing like a bandit!:realmad:


----------



## qualitycut

Well at least the city cares about the cyclists lol.
http://kstp.com/news/stories/S1928840.shtml?cat=1


----------



## albhb3

another waste of money come on and only in mn is mid 20s a jan. thaw


----------



## Advantage

qualitycut;1201475 said:


> Well at least the city cares about the cyclists lol.
> http://kstp.com/news/stories/S1928840.shtml?cat=1


A street plowed curb to curb! Imagine that.


----------



## unit28

albhb3;1201482 said:


> another waste of money come on and only in mn is mid 20s a jan. thaw


that's what I'm sayin.
defining above average temps for Jan...

usually found to be -20
so when you have +20f
then it's time for shorts and t-shirts


----------



## albhb3

dont forget the crocks and muscle shirt lol


----------



## unit28

nice little 4 cylinder I saw on CL
good price for a 4 banger...


----------



## mnlefty

It would appear it's stopped snowing in MN long enough for guys to take a little breather... me, I'm moving my truck and toolcat from my garage (unheated) down to my shop (heated) for a couple days to catch up on routine PM.

No posts to this thread for the last 14 hours? :laughing::laughing:


----------



## albhb3

you guys know what I like $3.19 gas at SA yessssssoh well just blame it on the big O


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1202207 said:


> you guys know what I like $3.19 gas at SA yessssssoh well just blame it on the big O


Jeez going to catch up to diesel soon its been 3.49 for a while now.


----------



## albhb3

its going to get quite interesting this summer


----------



## qualitycut

I have been hearing its going to stay around where it's at for the next year or so . But I'm contemplating not doing lawn this year as I just do some residential and they are getting cheap and I'm going to have to raise prices To make it worth it


----------



## qualitycut

Looks like a band of snow coming in.


----------



## albhb3

what are you talking about inaccuweathers site is down


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1202380 said:


> what are you talking about inaccuweathers site is down


Im looking at it right now on my phone. Paul douglas says an inch plus


----------



## SSS Inc.

Just looked at the radar and it looks pretty decent to me. It kind of filling in a little too. Dave Dahl just said it won't take much with the cold temps to "pile up".


----------



## qualitycut

Yea the mid_day news said it was going to dry up as it got to minnesota . Then he just said that. Lol ch 9 said just flurries ch 11 said flurries can they ever agree? Unreal.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1202505 said:


> Just looked at the radar and it looks pretty decent to me. It kind of filling in a little too. Dave Dahl just said it won't take much with the cold temps to "pile up".


Dave dahl also said 3-6" for yesterday when everyone else was saying 1" and all we got was 3/4"....


----------



## SSS Inc.

You are correct sir! He does have a way of pumping up the numbers. Its kinda like Christmas morning when I watch. If you want snow he is the guy to watch. Like tonight he was already hinting at a good storm next week. I'll take him any day over channel 9 and their stupid snow-o-meter!!!


----------



## unit28

I banned all the TV stations from quality forcasting.for my personal use.

So I'm going with an organic approach,
as this one seemed down to earth

*Thursday-Plenty of useless sunshine*


----------



## qualitycut

6 trucks following 1 truck to fill pot holes unreal


----------



## TKLAWN

COLD ass balls. Doesn't seem like it would be possible to snow, but theirs a chance for tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Cold, and windy tonight... Fun fun!


----------



## unit28

TKLAWN;1204724 said:


> COLD  Doesn't seem like it would be possible to snow, but theirs a chance for tomorrow.


I'm ready.
It'll be fluffy, maybe 2".?
Roads might be slippery.too.


----------



## albhb3

hmmm boy the things im gonna have to do if i miss the old ladys 21st birthday


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1205098 said:


> hmmm boy the things im gonna have to do if i miss the old ladys 21st birthday


How old are you?


----------



## albhb3

almost 22 wesport


----------



## qualitycut

Geez didnt kno you were younger than me do you have a company in eagen


----------



## albhb3

slowly working that way but time will tell


----------



## qualitycut

O just curious I do alot of work down there and just wondering if I saw you around


----------



## SnowGuy73

You guys are not going to beleive this........

I just had a guy call and ask me how to bid townhouses. To be clear this is another "company" that said he had no idea how to bid town homes.

What the hell.......


----------



## Greenery

So what did you tell him? Did you direct him to plowsite? And does he service your area?


----------



## SnowGuy73

greenery;1205429 said:


> So what did you tell him? Did you direct him to plowsite? And does he service your area?


Nope. I asked him if it was an F-ing joke, and told him figure it out for yourself, he got mad and hung up.

Not my job to educate people how what to give a go at this.

I did a google search of the number, it comes back to a construction/ remodeling/gutter cleaning/lawn maintenance/pool cleaning/painting/snow removal/pressure washing/plumbing company (not kidding either) out of Elk River.


----------



## exmark1

Are you serious! What the heck is wrong with people... idiots


----------



## SnowGuy73

exmark1;1205499 said:


> Are you serious! What the heck is wrong with people... idiots


I really thought that is was someone else (that I know) messing with me.

I was wrong!


----------



## Greenery

Haha I guess that's what you call a full service provider. 
I!n gonna go out on a limb and guess that your search revealed a CRaigslist ad?


----------



## albhb3

hmmm looks like just flurries for friday now


----------



## SSS Inc.

Being right in the middle of the season, whatever he's bidding on must have fired the last guy or they quit. If he gets the job (if there is one) they will get more of the same I'm sure. If he knew you and wanted a little advice then I would say fine but to pick you randomly??? I think I'm going to try that next Spring when bidding asphalt work. I'm sure my competition would love to tell me where they're at.


----------



## SnowGuy73

greenery;1205518 said:


> Haha I guess that's what you call a full service provider.
> I!n gonna go out on a limb and guess that your search revealed a CRaigslist ad?


No, they have a website....


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1205527 said:


> If he knew you and wanted a little advice then I would say fine but to pick you randomly???


My thoughts exactly, but nope this was completly random.


----------



## qualitycut

So we going to get any snow tonight?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu is saying 0.01" today, and 0.04" tonight.


----------



## albhb3

well its just flurrying here guess im in the clear


----------



## unit28

full size flakes here


----------



## Camden

We have 1" of fluff here in central MN. It's still coming down too...I hope it warms up before we head out tonight.


----------



## qualitycut

well i better put this bottle of jack away:crying:

Funny accuweather is the only radar that shows nothing.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1206796 said:


> We have 1" of fluff here in central MN. It's still coming down too...I hope it warms up before we head out tonight.


where you located


----------



## exmark1

Camden;1206796 said:


> We have 1" of fluff here in central MN. It's still coming down too...I hope it warms up before we head out tonight.


That's about what we have here too in Alexandria


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1206802 said:


> where you located


Near Brainerd


----------



## qualitycut

Just started here


----------



## SnowGuy73

Not even enough to cover the drive here, just a light dusting.


----------



## qualitycut

Epic Lawn Care;1206923 said:


> Not even enough to cover the drive here, just a light dusting.


Same here jack is coming back out for the night.


----------



## SSS Inc.

1 1/4" in Mpls and still snowing.


Just kidding. I'm sorry for that but since you're drinking Jack I thought I'd make you double take. Its really a dusting but pretty good size flakes. 
WCCO 1-3" sun-mon, Channel 5 won't say amounts(usually means things are changing). Somebody a few weeks ago posted a website comparing local forecasters. I thought I bookmarked it but apparently not and my search through the old pages has turned up nothing. Does any one have the link?


----------



## qualitycut

Ha thanks I just got off the phone with someone as I was walking into outback and he said only a dusting out I would have been scared.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

So technically we have 1" of snow, does it matter if I can count the flakes because they are so big and fluffy?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Last time I checked our contracts don't don't talk about moisture content. If you were on a monthly or season contract I would skip it. If you were per push, plow away!


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1207062 said:


> If you were per push, plow away!


I like how you think Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

I would skip also it Won't be around tomorrow you could lyrically drive around they lot and it will blow away


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;1207109 said:


> I would skip also it Won't be around tomorrow you could lyrically drive around they lot and it will blow away


Shouldn't you be enjoying a steak and a couple cocktails instead of being on here.


----------



## qualitycut

Yea I walked outside and had a very very fluffy inch can still see pavement though the guy I plow for is in a movie with his kid so I got to take it easy for a bit incase


----------



## qualitycut

Sss whats you got in minneapolis


----------



## Deershack

I have the forecaster link but I'm not sure how to show it here. Try "The Minnesota Forecaster" on Google


----------



## SSS Inc.

Deershack;1207253 said:


> I have the forecaster link but I'm not sure how to show it here. Try "The Minnesota Forecaster" on Google


Thanks!

Quality, I've got about 3/4" but its so fluffy if you look at it funny it goes away.
BTW:"I would skip also it Won't be around tomorrow you could lyrically drive around they lot and it will blow away" You better stay home tonight!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1207264 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Quality, I've got about 3/4" but its so fluffy if you look at it funny it goes away.
> BTW:"I would skip also it Won't be around tomorrow you could lyrically drive around they lot and it will blow away" You better stay home tonight!


Sorry new phine and the damn thing doesn't have spell check it guesses the words for you and choses the wrong one sometimes


----------



## Camden

I just got in. We have around 2" so we're running through everything. A walk behind blower would be able to do the lots just as quick as a plow can. It's the lightest snow of the season that's for sure.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1207008 said:


> Somebody a few weeks ago posted a website comparing local forecasters. I thought I bookmarked it but apparently not and my search through the old pages has turned up nothing. Does any one have the link?


Here is the link.

http://www.minnesotaforecaster.com/


----------



## unit28

hey grandpa,.... how cold was it?
It was so cold . . . 
When we milked the cows, we got ice cream! 

NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE DULUTH MN
921 AM CST FRI JAN 21 2011
...FRIGID TEMPERATURES CHILL THE NORTHLAND...

THE FOLLOWING ARE OBSERVED LOW TEMPERATURES THROUGH 900 AM FRIDAY
JANUARY 21 2011. TEMPERATURES ARE IN DEGREES FAHRENHEIT.


TEMP LOCATION ST COUNTY SOURCE
---- ----------------------- -- -------------- -------
-46 INTERNATIONAL FALLS MN KOOCHICHING ASOS
-46 BABBITT MN ST LOUIS COOP
-43 EMBARRASS MN ST LOUIS COOP
-43 BIGFORK MN ITASCA RAWS
-43 ASHLAKE MN ST LOUIS MNDOT
-43 EFFIE MN ITASCA RAWS
-40 BIRCHDALE MN KOOCHICHING MNDOT
-39 MINONG WI WASHBURN RAWS
-38 KABETOGAMA MN ST LOUIS COOP
-38 CRANE LAKE MN ST LOUIS AWOS
-37 HILL CITY MN ITASCA RAWS
-37 ELY MN ST LOUIS RAWS
-36 LONGVILLE MN CASS AWOS
-36 PINE RIVER MN CASS AWOS
-36 SEAGULL LAKE MN COOK RAWS
-36 WRIGHT MN ST LOUIS COOP
-34 GUNFLINT LAKE MN COOK COOP
-34 HAYWARD WI SAWYER RAWS
-33 GRAND RAPIDS MN ITASCA AWOS
-33 MCGREGOR MN AITKIN AWOS
-33 AITKIN MN AITKIN AWOS
-33 HIBBING MN ST LOUIS RAWS
-33 BRAINERD MN CROW WING ASOS
-33 MOOSE LAKE MN CARLTON AWOS
-31 SILVER BAY MN LAKE AWOS
-31 TWO HARBORS MN LAKE AWOS
-31 SIREN WI BURNETT AWOS
-30 GORDON WI ASHLAND RAWS
-26 SUPERIOR WI DOUGLAS AWOS
-26 PHILLIPS WI PRICE AWOS
-24 DULUTH MN ST LOUIS ASOS


----------



## SnowGuy73

Just shoveled off my deck from the last two snow falls. Both added up to 11/16" that is in Shakopee.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Channels 5 and 9 both said 1-2" tomorrow night into Monday.

Channel 11 just said we will see "some snow".


----------



## qualitycut

I will take that


----------



## albhb3

I could use 2 and boys its the day that they pack are going to the superbowl. giggity


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1208747 said:


> I could use 2 and boys its the day that they pack are going to the superbowl. giggity


Yeah, the Bears are going to look good in Dallas.


----------



## SnowGuy73

AccuCrapper is saying 0.08" total, tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## TKLAWN

If we get around an inch I think were goin to run through everthing with the last week of dusting and half inchers. Pretty good bet that whoever wins the nfc game is gonna get killed in the crap bowl.Thumbs Up


----------



## mnlefty

Just cruised through the tv stations websites..

4- snow accumulations up to 1"
5- a fluffy inch for most
9- 1-2", but no description
11- light accumulations possible

Paul Douglas- a dusting to maybe 1/2"


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnlefty;1209332 said:


> Just cruised through the tv stations websites..
> 
> 4- snow accumulations up to 1"
> 5- a fluffy inch for most
> 9- 1-2", but no description
> 11- light accumulations possible
> 
> Paul Douglas- a dusting to maybe 1/2"


They were saying that it was supposed to stay further north then what they had thought.

We might not see much here in the south metro.


----------



## Bigcat99

*Paul Douglas*

whatever happened to Paul Douglas, since he left CCO a few years back?


----------



## qualitycut

he does the weather article for the star trib. Not sure if he does anything else.


----------



## Bigcat99

good to know!

thanks!:waving:


----------



## mnlefty

Bigcat99;1209420 said:


> whatever happened to Paul Douglas, since he left CCO a few years back?





qualitycut;1209437 said:


> he does the weather article for the star trib. *Not sure if he does anything else.*


He's got another new business deal going. All the regional and national stuff on the 11.2 weather channel is from his company. They do internet 'casts, newspaper work, even do the weather for smaller tv stations. Some of it is just the actual meteorological content, some both content and graphics, some the whole production with the personality as well. Probably going to make big $$$ again.

They are basically weather guys (and girls) for hire for anybody that wants to deliver weather content.

http://weathernation.net/weather/


----------



## Bigcat99

mnlefty;1209485 said:


> He's got another new business deal going. All the regional and national stuff on the 11.2 weather channel is from his company. They do internet 'casts, newspaper work, even do the weather for smaller tv stations. Some of it is just the actual meteorological content, some both content and graphics, some the whole production with the personality as well. Probably going to make big $$$ again.
> 
> They are basically weather guys (and girls) for hire for anybody that wants to deliver weather content.
> 
> http://weathernation.net/weather/


While watching the Pack, I guess I was too lazy to google that. Thanks!!!


----------



## unit28

mostly going east and staying north from the main pops
some smaller waves might drop down late night


----------



## albhb3

Go pack go


----------



## Dustball

qualitycut;1209437 said:


> he does the weather article for the star trib. Not sure if he does anything else.


This is his weather blog- http://www.startribune.com/blogs/Paul_Douglas_on_Weather.html


----------



## albhb3

ooooo goody a good 1/2 inch:realmad:


----------



## qualitycut

I have some on the patio but driveway has none I didn't even know it snowed must be windy out. Its supposed to snow through tomorrow so may get an inch


----------



## OC&D

Not a flake here yet.


----------



## carkey351

unit28;1209541 said:


> mostly going east and staying north from the main pops
> some smaller waves might drop down late night


i'm in part of this and we didn't get more than 1/2 an inch...seems like the little storm that it was all broke up.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Not a flake of snow here, but it was misting a little out.


----------



## unit28

carkey351;1210505 said:


> i'm in part of this and we didn't get more than 1/2 an inch...seems like the little storm that it was all broke up.


been awhile since I've visited up there
always enjoyed hearing the wolves

stay warm


----------



## SSS Inc.

Did anyone hear Dave Dahl come right out and say we are having a blizzard this Saturday. He said it on the news and online last night. He seems pretty confident about it. Nobody else is even mentioning any snow. Everyone knows Mr Dahl pumps things up a bit but it will be fun to see what transpires as we get closer to the weekend and see if he is right. Channel 11 did have snow flakes on their 7 day forecast but they never seem mention totals until the day before it snows.


----------



## Camden

Did Dave say what areas of the state are going to be affected? I'll gladly take another storm but I can go without blizzard.


----------



## SSS Inc.

He pretty much said most of the state would be affected. I've been looking around and he's the only one saying this right now. kstp already has Saturday snow at 50%. You don't see that 5-6 days ahead of time very often. I'll be curious to see what he says tonight. I wish there was a website that shows all the different computer models. Maybe there is. He'll most likely change it tonight to sunny then we'll get a foot or more.


----------



## mnlefty

I thought I heard him say it's not likely to be big amounts, but will be so windy that any amount of snow could get crazy...

Channel 4 or 9, can't remember which this morning already suggested end of the week snow is starting to look like it will be north of the metro...

It seems like the worse they do on the short range (see this last "clipper" that barely materialized) the more they try to hit the long range stuff? They're long range stuff changes so much it's not worth watching.. tell me what's going to happen today and maybe tomorrow, but they struggle to get those right.


----------



## NBI Lawn

SSS Inc.;1210706 said:


> *Did anyone hear Dave Dahl come right out and say we are having a blizzard this Saturday. He said it on the news and online last night. He seems pretty confident about it*. Nobody else is even mentioning any snow. Everyone knows Mr Dahl pumps things up a bit but it will be fun to see what transpires as we get closer to the weekend and see if he is right. Channel 11 did have snow flakes on their 7 day forecast but they never seem mention totals until the day before it snows.


http://kstp.com/Weather/

Doesnt seem confident... said it looks like it _could_ produce winds and blowing snow causing blizzard _like_ conditions. He only mentioned it for like 3 seconds.


----------



## unit28

I have radar based forecast only to Friday, 
to near like blizzaed conditions around the arrow head

I think to be labeled a blizzard- 
visibility is no more than 1/8th mile for 3 hours of snow falling?


----------



## SSS Inc.

NBI Lawn;1210762 said:


> http://kstp.com/Weather/
> 
> Doesnt seem confident... said it looks like it _could_ produce winds and blowing snow causing blizzard _like_ conditions. He only mentioned it for like 3 seconds.


I don't know if you watched at 10 or read what he wrote on the website last night but he didn't exactly write or say that it "could" that I heard anyway . What I read and saw seemed pretty confident to me. Of course the video his 10p.m weather isn't on their site, just the 5:30 so I can't verify. And they have since taken down Dave's written forecast. I really don't care one way or the other but I really don't hear a lot of weather people saying things like there's a slight chance of a blizzard in 6 days. The reason I posted it was because it came out of nowhere and it wasn't just a slip on tv he wrote it right on their website. I have also never heard anyone say I am 100% confident this or that will happen.


----------



## qualitycut

Im hoping we get some snow soon.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I regards to my earlier post this is Dave Dahls newest quote on the kstp website. Dave wrote "Blowing and drifting snow might be an issue Saturday, but the computer models have backed off on the possibility of a huge storm for the weekend. Please check back for updates, because I'm not totally convinced it isn't going to happen." 

I'm hoping we get some snow soon too!!!!!! We have all these people that wanted to haul or stack snow and now they think winters over or something so they're waiting. I need decent event to get them moving again.


----------



## albhb3

yep I didnt even see snow for sat. I see fridays back to 30% but ya know next week


----------



## qualitycut

Yea it was a good start the week before last 4 times in 7 days.


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;1211601 said:


> I regards to my earlier post this is Dave Dahls newest quote on the kstp website. Dave wrote "Blowing and drifting snow might be an issue Saturday, but the computer models have backed off on the possibility of a huge storm for the weekend. Please check back for updates, because I'm not totally convinced it isn't going to happen."
> 
> I'm hoping we get some snow soon too!!!!!! We have all these people that wanted to haul or stack snow and now they think winters over or something so they're waiting. I need decent event to get them moving again.


I agree. The hauling and push back has stopped now. We need another 6 inch storm at least to get it all moving again.


----------



## OC&D

ryde307;1212501 said:


> I agree. The hauling and push back has stopped now. We need another 6 inch storm at least to get it all moving again.


I've got a little bit still going on. I hauled 20 loads on Sunday, have to relocate another 35-40 tonight with a dump and loader, and my buddy is bidding on a restaurant that wants snow hauled off site--probably 30-40 loads in there I suspect.

We could use another couple decent events though. 2 or 3 4-6" events and it'll get more people thinking about getting stuff hauled/stacked/etc.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1212566 said:


> I've got a little bit still going on. I hauled 20 loads on Sunday, have to relocate another 35-40 tonight with a dump and loader, and my buddy is bidding on a restaurant that wants snow hauled off site--probably 30-40 loads in there I suspect.
> 
> We could use another couple decent events though. 2 or 3 4-6" events and it'll get more people thinking about getting stuff hauled/stacked/etc.


I hope its the Ruby Tuesdays in Inver Grove Heights.


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1212712 said:


> I hope its the Ruby Tuesdays in Inver Grove Heights.


Nope. It's in St. Paul, and they don't serve alcohol.


----------



## qualitycut

My dads dealer just took in a 02 7.3 with 77000 on it wish i needed another truck.


----------



## qualitycut

Maybe a couple inches on Thursday and there talking maybe a storm on Monday. I would love to get a few more on the invoice for this month.payup


----------



## SSS Inc.

I second that.


----------



## mnlefty

qualitycut;1213049 said:


> Maybe a couple inches on Thursday and there talking maybe a storm on Monday. I would love to get a few more on the invoice for this month.payup


Which forecasts are you watching for that? Straight from the Paul Douglas blog (last updated 11:06pm last night)...

"*Garage Your Snowblower.* No significant snowfalls are in sight through next week. In fact I don't see enough snow to shovel or plow looking out the next 2 weeks."


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnlefty;1213246 said:


> Which forecasts are you watching for that? Straight from the Paul Douglas blog (last updated 11:06pm last night)...
> 
> "*Garage Your Snowblower.* No significant snowfalls are in sight through next week. In fact I don't see enough snow to shovel or plow looking out the next 2 weeks."


Thats the same as I heard on all the locals tonight.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Its Dave Dahl again, I watched the same thing I'm guessing as Quality did. He keeps it exciting anyway. Maybe he'll be right one of these days. He did make good point though, this time of year with the major swings in temperatures anything can happen with little warning.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1213380 said:


> Its Dave Dahl again, I watched the same thing I'm guessing as Quality did. He keeps it exciting anyway. Maybe he'll be right one of these days. He did make good point though, this time of year with the major swings in temperatures anything can happen with little warning.


Yes thats what I watched I like them even know they have been wrong like everyone else. He his not obnoxious and acts professional also I dont mind when chikage pops her head in once and a while.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I like them because they aren't afraid to tell you what they are thinking. I hate when other stations don't tell you any details on what they think might happen. And they don't have a stupid snow-o-meter.! Plus Chikage and Leah Mclaine are my favorites.


----------



## albhb3

mnlefty;1213246 said:


> "*Garage Your Snowblower.* No significant snowfalls are in sight through next week. In fact I don't see enough snow to shovel or plow looking out the next 2 weeks."


boy its a little early for the snow machine to sputter out. Im just kinda thinkin last year was pretty much the end of snow around feb 12th last year


----------



## exmark1

albhb3;1213655 said:


> boy its a little early for the snow machine to sputter out. Im just kinda thinkin last year was pretty much the end of snow around feb 12th last year


Our last plowable was Febuary 7th last year


----------



## qualitycut

exmark1;1213663 said:


> Our last plowable was Febuary 7th last year


Yea NOAA is predicting a snowy March if that means anything


----------



## mnlefty

I haven't looked at anything as far as long range forecasts, but my gut tells me there's plenty of snow yet to come. We could be lulled to sleep here for a while, but I would guess right about the time we start wondering if we're out of the woods it's going to start stacking up again.

After the weather and early start to spring last year, I just have a feeling we're going to add quite a bit to the snow pack yet and end up with a pretty late start to spring this year.


----------



## wizardsr

albhb3;1213655 said:


> boy its a little early for the snow machine to sputter out. Im just kinda thinkin last year was pretty much the end of snow around feb 12th last year


Yeah, one of them (maybe douglas) was saying with La Nina, February will be colder than average, and March will have above average snowfall. I doubt the fat lady has sung, but I'm not arguing with a little break to get caught up on repairs, paperwork, etc.


----------



## ABES

I dont mind a break in January/February I just hope its one of those years where it snows through end of April.


----------



## mnlefty

ABES;1214385 said:


> I dont mind a break in January/February I just hope its one of those years where it snows *through end of April*.


Now that's going a little too far for me. We've got plenty of lawn work to get done... some cleanups that didn't get done due to the snow beginning in Nov. when it did. I don't need it to be an early spring, but I do need some lawn production in April.


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnlefty;1214407 said:


> Now that's going a little too far for me. We've got plenty of lawn work to get done... some cleanups that didn't get done due to the snow beginning in Nov. when it did. I don't need it to be an early spring, but I do need some lawn production in April.


Same here, I'd like to be doing clean ups and dethatches by the last week in March. Like last year.


----------



## wizardsr

LOL!

Dave Dahl = Significant snow possible Monday/Tuesday - 50%

Ian Leonard = Cold and sunny Monday/Tuesday

What gives?


----------



## SSS Inc.

wizardsr;1214737 said:


> LOL!
> 
> Dave Dahl = Significant snow possible Monday/Tuesday - 50%
> 
> Ian Leonard = Cold and sunny Monday/Tuesday
> 
> What gives?


This is why I like Dave Dahl. Not because he lies to me a lot about future storms but that he looks at the computer models and isn't afraid to tell us that something might happen. The forecast is all based on chances for everything. Everyone else seems to wait until it seems like a gauranteed done deal. I like knowing if a couple models have a storm coming our way, it keeps me on my toes and interested and it gives me a reason to check the forecasts constantly and come on here. Ian Leonard might be more accurate, I don't know for sure, but even a 4-8" storm he always seems to call it flurries. This drives me nuts.


----------



## SnowGuy73

What the hell? The weather channel is now saying 1" of snow tonight.


----------



## qualitycut

Epic Lawn Care;1214894 said:


> What the hell? The weather channel is now saying 1" of snow tonight.


Hmmm I am supposed to go out for a birthday tonight.


----------



## qualitycut

It looks to me it is going to stay north and east of downtown.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1214926 said:


> It looks to me it is going to stay north and east of downtown.


Thats what I was thinking as well.

They just changed it, at 5ish it just said 40% chance of snow showers late.


----------



## djagusch

Well I got 2 texts and a call from my sub. 2.5 inch on the ground in north branch, mn, and osceola,wi. Everyone was 1inch or less with the nws.


----------



## qualitycut

Any info on st paul?


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;1215407 said:


> Any info on st paul?


About 3am hugo and vandis heights had a half inch so st paul should be less.


----------



## justinsp

as of right now, 4 am, in Plymouth there is a light dusting. Very light pellets still falling.


----------



## SnowGuy73

justinsp;1215423 said:


> as of right now, 4 am, in Plymouth there is a light dusting. Very light pellets still falling.


Same in in shakopee, very very light dusting.


----------



## mnglocker

Joy from Project EverGreen called me and said she has a Military family in Buffalo that could use plowing. If anyone has accounts in or near Buffalo could you give her a call?

1-888-611-2956


----------



## deicepro

mnglocker;1215953 said:


> Joy from Project EverGreen called me and said she has a Military family in Buffalo that could use plowing. If anyone has accounts in or near Buffalo could you give her a call?
> 
> 1-888-611-2956


FYI: the family in buffalo owns/operates 2 businesses.....


----------



## TKLAWN

Well it's snowing pretty good here. Looks like a lone blob of precip that might last an hour or so. Maybe up to an inch or so. Maybe some work it's been a little while.


----------



## Advantage

NWS calling for 5-10 here through saturday with lake effect. Its about time.


----------



## albhb3

^ well dont you just suck!


----------



## Advantage

Had to rub it in just a little. It sounds great but ask me tomorrow how I feel about it and that may change.


----------



## TKLAWN

That snow fizzled out faster than it started. dusting only.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Sunday night into Monday maybe. Lets hope. I guess everyone that wanted a break has been enjoying this.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1217149 said:


> Sunday night into Monday maybe. Lets hope. I guess everyone that wanted a break has been enjoying this.


Yup, I know I am!    Thumbs Up


----------



## mnlefty

Epic Lawn Care;1217275 said:


> Yup, I know I am!    Thumbs Up


Same here... getting some quality time in with the little ones too (3 & 5). Probably should be taking advantage a little more to get ahead of spring a bit.


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnlefty;1217278 said:


> Same here... getting some quality time in with the little ones too (3 & 5). Probably should be taking advantage a little more to get ahead of spring a bit.


Its has been nice, thats for sure.


----------



## SSS Inc.

mnlefty;1217278 said:


> Same here... getting some quality time in with the little ones too (3 & 5). Probably should be taking advantage a little more to get ahead of spring a bit.


 When I'm not working I'm home with the kids (1.9&5). Cat in the hat, Barney and Target like every other day(thanks to my wife) I need it to snow bad. The only thing I got going for me is the ice rink in the backyard. I even got the <2 year old on skates. I love em but I was made to work. 
The talk about some snow Monday is getting more widespread. It seems as though the consensus is that a couple inches or more will be coming our way.Thumbs Up


----------



## albhb3

hmmm at 5 on 4 they said up to an inch saw JD and its pretty much splitting us


----------



## SSS Inc.

Well thats no good. I guess my sources are failing me. The weather discussion on NWS says accumulating snow is becoming more likely. Channel 5 has been taliking about it for 4 days and I thought channel 4 was too. On their website channel 4 had 1" Sunday night and snow likely Monday. I figured that to be at a minimum 2".


----------



## Advantage

Well we managed to get maybe 3-4" Definitely not as much as they were calling for but I'll take it after a 11 day drought. Heading out now.


----------



## albhb3

YOU SUCK the only snow I plowed was around the mailbox and yes its still standing have a good night be safe I heard of a whole bunch of idiots in wis crashing


----------



## SnowGuy73

Channel 5 is saying several inches sunday into tuesday....

They are also saying a high of 27 degrees today, its 32 degrees right now.

Morons!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

NWS is saying 3-6" in the southern part of the state. Its hard to decode all there lingo but I believe that is including the metro.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Just to clarify. The NWS stuff I read is on their weather discussion not on the regular forecast. Just so nobody wonders where the heck I got 3-6" .
http://forecast.weather.gov/product...PX&product=AFD&format=CI&version=1&glossary=1


----------



## Dustball

This is a good tool to use- http://www.hpc.ncep.noaa.gov/pwpf_24hr/wwd_24hr_probs_sn.php


----------



## TKLAWN

My head hurts after trying to read all that garbage. I did find that NWS has a 90% chance for snow on Sunday night. Wow thats pretty confident.


----------



## qualitycut

Im sure all of you know this but I didnt, I came across the definition of Chance of snow or rain ect. when it says 50% that means 50% of the time with the same weather conditions it has snowed. Is that right?


----------



## SSS Inc.

They give you some nice links for the 8 million abbreviations they use.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Channel 9 is saying 3-5".

Channel 11 said its too soon to say amounts.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Channels 4 and 5 are both saying around 6".


----------



## qualitycut

Im ready for some


----------



## SnowGuy73

.....ahh.

I would rather have like 2", rather then 6".


----------



## qualitycut

Accudumper says .03


----------



## SSS Inc.

NWS says 2-4 Sunday night then a 90% chance on Monday. Personally I would love 2" by about 3 a.m. then snow all day giving me two runs through everything(sorry to everyone that's monthly). The more the merrier, I want to get the hauling going again. I have this weird feeling its either going to be nothing or like 8".


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SSS Inc.;1219617 said:


> NWS says 2-4 Sunday night then a 90% chance on Monday. Personally I would love 2" by about 3 a.m. then snow all day giving me two runs through everything(sorry to everyone that's monthly). The more the merrier, I want to get the hauling going again. I have this weird feeling its either going to be nothing or like 8".


I want some snow too but don't say 8".


----------



## monson770

i usually prefer the 3-5" range, i do some resi/commercial and get out for shoveling at most all stops, so it's the perfect range, not to much to shovel, and enough to plow the resi's! hopefully everyone gets some work sunday-monday!


----------



## SSS Inc.

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1219638 said:


> I want some snow too but don't say 8".


I'd take a foot if it was spaced out right. payup Whatever happens its going to take about 36 hours to get it. I don't shovel or anything but I understand why that would not be so fun.


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1219617 said:


> NWS says 2-4 Sunday night then a 90% chance on Monday. Personally I would love 2" by about 3 a.m. then snow all day giving me two runs through everything(sorry to everyone that's monthly). The more the merrier, I want to get the hauling going again. I have this weird feeling its either going to be nothing or like 8".


sounds good to me too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1219562 said:


> Accudumper says .03


I saw that. Lol


----------



## SnowGuy73

Epic Lawn Care;1219825 said:


> I saw that. Lol


They havent changed it yet either.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I guess they are pretty sure its going to snow. Haven't seen them this sure of themselves in a while.

Today: Scattered flurries before noon. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 17. North northeast wind around 7 mph. 

Tonight: Snow. Low around 9. Wind chill values between -3 and 6. Northeast wind around 8 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 2 to 4 inches possible. 

Monday: Snow. High near 16. Wind chill values between -4 and 4. East northeast wind between 8 and 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible. 

Monday Night: Snow likely, mainly before midnight. Cloudy, with a low around 2. Wind chill values between -4 and -14. Northeast wind between 10 and 13 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%.

Tuesday: A 20 percent chance of snow before noon. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 10. North northeast wind around 14 mph.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1219562 said:


> Accudumper says .03


up to 1.8 now payup


----------



## SnowGuy73

Radar has really blown up to the north west now.


----------



## TKLAWN

Sounds like 6-8 inches pretty likely. Doesn't it snow two inches anymore??


----------



## CityGuy

TKLAWN;1220839 said:


> Sounds like 6-8 inches pretty likely. Doesn't it snow two inches anymore??


Nope! The guys at the shop were talking about having to run the front plows this year rather than just the underbodys and rear mount wings. I have yet to leave the shop without my front this year


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1220839 said:


> Sounds like 6-8 inches pretty likely. Doesn't it snow two inches anymore??


I will take 2" over this 6-8" crap.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accucrapper is still saying 1.7" total.

Twc is saying 2-4" tonight, and down to 1-2" tomorrow.

The locals are all UP to like 5-8" now...... Here we go again.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

It's snowing in Blaine, thought they said it was going to start around 9?


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1221118 said:


> It's snowing in Blaine, thought they said it was going to start around 9?


Looking at the radar its knocking on the door here as well.


----------



## albhb3

4 and five were 6-7inches did anyone see the report at 5:30 Milwaukee is going to get hammered 4-7 monday and an add. 15-21inches


----------



## SSS Inc.

Its snowing in South Minneapolis. We're going out @ 3:30 for the first round if there is 2"+ on the ground.


----------



## albhb3

I imagine thats what time we will be heading out as well at least were not getting what Wi is


----------



## SSS Inc.

8" or so is fine. Most likely two runs through most everything for us. 21" in Wisconsin, I don't think I'm prepared for that. When it happens though it seems like you get through it somehow.


----------



## albhb3

I agree I heard winds to 60mph and drifts 10-12ft yuck damn global warming


----------



## qualitycut

Sss if you got 2 at around that time coils you post it on here.


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;1221346 said:


> I agree I heard winds to 60mph and drifts 10-12ft yuck damn global warming


I don't know exactly how I would tackle a 12' drift.  I had some in December that were 5' or so along buildings.

Quality: I'll try to post on here when I leave. If panic sets in I might run out the door after I wake up. If we get 2" Mpls you should have the same in Inver Grove I would imagine.


----------



## qualitycut

Yea it's not really coming down very hard so we will see how much by then.


----------



## SSS Inc.

It looks like a few holes in the radar right around the metro but to the west it looks pretty solid. Everything I heard sounds like it will coming down pretty good after midnight through the morning. We shall see.


----------



## deicepro

Ding ding ding, we have an inch!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Yea I thought there was going to be more back to bed fot a while at least.


----------



## albhb3

inch here in eagan I even used a measuring stick this time


----------



## SnowGuy73

1/2" in shskopee.


----------



## SnowGuy73

1/2" in shskopee....


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

.5" in Blaine anyone have a report for downtown St.Paul?


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1221728 said:


> .5" in Blaine anyone have a report for downtown St.Paul?


There is almost 2 in minneapolis same with inver grove, Headed out at 5.


----------



## unit28

one and a quarter inches
Isanti

we'lll see what happens later. hope it keeps going for me.
looks like it may drop down from both the Canadian and 
Come across from Colorado Rockies.
One thing for sure...more cold temps moving in 
stay safe.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Call it 1.25" in chanhassen.


----------



## mnglocker

We're at about 2" in Delano.

We're going out right now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnglocker;1221759 said:


> We're at about 2" in Delano.
> 
> We're going out right now.


About 2" here as well.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I've got about 3.5" in Mpls. where I am. All done with everything and hoping we get a couple more inches so I can do it again. It might take 15 hours at the rate its falling now.


----------



## Advantage

40% chance of snow last night with not much of any accumulations predicted. Had a dusting at 1am so i got up and checked at 3am thinking I'd make a salt run, look outside and there was 1-2"! forecast then said half inch during the day. An hour later its snowing an inch an hr and still going. Now looks like we'll easily get 8" or so. Already been to many places twice. I hate plowing during the day.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1222287 said:


> I've got about 3.5" in Mpls. where I am. All done with everything and hoping we get a couple more inches so I can do it again. It might take 15 hours at the rate its falling now.


Are you sure its even still snowing?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Not snowing anymore. Right after I wrote that it stopped and got kind of sunny out. Looks like if some of this moisture can lift north it will get going again. I don't know if that is supposed to happen but most of the weather people that I've read or heard are still talking 1-3" from north to south metro. The sun finally went away again. Has anybody noticed NWS website being super slow or not working at all. They must be panicking to the East. I couldn't get on here for that matter last night at about 3:00 when we headed out. Sorry Quality, It wasn't working, "server busy" was the message.


----------



## qualitycut

No biggy I was up there plowing around 4.
I went to plow my liqour store I do in the ghetto i got there at 9 snd I couldn't even plow it the lot was full and people parked in the drive. I guess that I is why he told me its not even worth trying to plow it when they are open


----------



## TKLAWN

Shoveled the sidewalk at home about two hours ago, we havn't hardly had any accumulate since then. Sure seems like it's done to me


----------



## qualitycut

The radar shows another huge band coming.


----------



## unit28

so much for my wishfull thinking.

water vapor shows heavy diffusion
everything from the canadian rockies was sucked back up

That wave in over SD is moving our way. like QC said
fingers crossed


----------



## Camden

The snow has stopped in central MN as well. I still plan to wait until tomorrow morning to run through everything a second time.


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1222373 said:


> Shoveled the sidewalk at home about two hours ago, we havn't hardly had any accumulate since then. Sure seems like it's done to me


Those dang TK trucks are holding up the line at the bank.


----------



## SSS Inc.

It looks like a decent band of light snow to the west but it seems to be just sitting there. I can't tell but is this stuff still moving East or is it sliding a little north too? Personally I need maybe an inch or so and most of are stuff will have over 2" again.
On a side note, its funny how a few inches of snow has made our phone ring again for hauling and stacking.


----------



## unit28

It's hit a wall < red square>and forcing North a bit
I guess..?


----------



## SSS Inc.

I'm not a weather expert but I thought that is what happened. It seemed to be rotating a little on the leading edge with the back edge moving a little North. If it can push East I'll be in good shape. Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

The wall must have fallen over because its snowing again in mpls.


----------



## OC&D

I just got in from finishing the first round. Just shoveled my walks. When I started shoveling it was a flurry here and there, by the time I was done shoveling there was 1/4" on the areas I first started on. It's coming down pretty good right now.

I'm wondering if I should run through the apartment buildings I do and open up drive lanes. I should if we're going to get much more. I was just going to wait until tomorrow and blow through them after it's all done.


----------



## qualitycut

I dont think we have had any more accumulation since 1230


----------



## OC&D

I've got 1" more since 2:30 her in St. Paul.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I've had about 3/4-1" since around 12:00. Sounds like another 1/2"-1" yet tonight. Looks like I'll be headed out at around 9:00 to go through everything again. I love these 2 for 1 storms. I don't know about the rest of you but the timing was just about perfect for us to make two easy runs through everything. payup


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1222835 said:


> I've had about 3/4-1" since around 12:00. Sounds like another 1/2"-1" yet tonight. Looks like I'll be headed out at around 9:00 to go through everything again. I love these 2 for 1 storms. I don't know about the rest of you but the timing was just about perfect for us to make two easy runs through everything. payup


Yes I agree could have had a little earlier start but o well just hope tonight its done early and be done before people get to work tomorrow


----------



## SSS Inc.

A little earlier would have been good. We went out a little before 2" so we got a jump on it and finished early enough. Channel 9's radar looks like it should be out of here in a few hours.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1222848 said:


> A little earlier would have been good. We went out a little before 2" so we got a jump on it and finished early enough. Channel 9's radar looks like it should be out of here in a few hours.


If I can start between 9-12 I will be happy.


----------



## qualitycut

Ha new jersey is using pickle juice to melt roadways.


----------



## PrimoSR

qualitycut;1222866 said:


> Ha new jersey is using pickle juice to melt roadways.


Haha, I read that too. I was going to put the link on PS but I forgot.


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;1222835 said:


> I've had about 3/4-1" since around 12:00. Sounds like another 1/2"-1" yet tonight. Looks like I'll be headed out at around 9:00 to go through everything again. I love these 2 for 1 storms. I don't know about the rest of you but the timing was just about perfect for us to make two easy runs through everything. payup


perfect for resis only had 1 car the whole day in the driveway now for that mailbox well the snow barrier saved that onewesport


----------



## qualitycut

Truck quit with 2 lots to go. Its always something.


----------



## mnglocker

I'm going out to touch up my one retail commercial lot this morning. (blech). Need more sleep.


----------



## OC&D

I'm on the loose, apartment lots!


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1223642 said:


> Truck quit with 2 lots to go. Its always something.


should of bought a chevy :laughing:


----------



## unit28

WOW

I bet this one would blow the OL' Barn down

coming around the long way,
from the far North Pacific


----------



## albhb3

that looks like a hurricane


----------



## SSS Inc.

I didn't realize how close that storm would be to us. Dave Dahl is already talking snow possible Friday, Saturday, Sunday and Monday into tuesday with the latter being the most significant. He was the first to forecast the last storm so maybe he onto something again.

I've got a question for you guys. Anyone out there hauling 30 yard loads for $80 including the loader? In this case the round trip for this person was an hour not including loading. This is a plowing customer of ours that to our surprise was hauling some of their snow yesterday when we showed up to plow. Never called us We've done it for 30 years. My jaw dropped when I heard the price but maybe we're the ones that are way off.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1224681 said:


> Anyone out there hauling 30 yard loads for $80 including the loader?


I sub out all of my hauling and the guy I have hired charges me $22 per 13 yard load. So I'm getting 30 yards hauled for less than $80. He uses a 544 JD and an older single axle dump truck. He's insured, bonded and completely legit. Of course I'm in a completely different market than you so that's why it's so cheap.


----------



## Greenery

I used a rolloff guy that was charging me $75 per 20 yards dumped. That was with me loading them. Fortunately for him his dumpsite was within 10 minutes round trip, so he made about $225 per hour. Customer was charged about double that.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden, I can understand your scenario. I'm guessing the dump site is close and maybe free. If it took an hour to make the trip I would be losing money on the labor for a driver alone not to mention the truck, profit, ins., and everything else. 
Greenery, Your situation is more like what I'm used to. It sounds like your getting about $150 a load which is closer to what we are getting except that our travel is longer + dump fees if we don't haul to our own yard. With that short of a trip your rolloff guy is getting paid pretty well. I'd love to get $225/hour for our trucks. Where do I sign up? 
Nothing surprises me anymore. I don't begrudge anyone trying to make an honest buck but I think in a year like this everyone with a piece of iron comes out of the woodwork to become a snow removal guy. We had the job mentioned above, another one where they asked if we could operate a friend of the owners Bobcat instead of our equipment(thought they would save a bunch of $, we said no, was done by friend last night, and a third where they called for a price (25 year customer) and actually said "that price is good and means my brother that has a Bobcat is competitive because his price is close to yours" also done yesterday. The last one irks me because I'm sure this person arranged for her brother to beat our price by a few bucks on an hourly rate for a bobcat to stack snow. In all three cases the work was sloppy, incomplete, and by no means thinking of what would benefit not only the customer but the plowing contractor(us) in case it snows a bunch.

Sorry to ramble on the weather thread but this is really the only local thing we've got going. I am curious to know if anyone else has been surprised by snow removal or anything else on their properties this year.


----------



## albhb3

all I can say is im not missing the superbowl as in the snow can blow me


----------



## SSS Inc.

Must be a Packer Fan. If its not snowing during the game I've got to to pick my wife and daughter up from the airport(told her to get a taxi). She's coming home from her cousins house in...............wait for it.............Dallas Texas. Yep my wife booked tickets to go visit her cousin in Dallas this weekend. She didn't realize the Superbowl was going on. I think she's the only one flying out during the game. And she's from Wisconsin to boot. I'm just glad she didn't pay what they are now for tickets.


----------



## albhb3

you got it Thumbs Up im sure youve seen the news and chicago was a mess


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SSS Inc.;1224681 said:


> I didn't realize how close that storm would be to us. Dave Dahl is already talking snow possible Friday, Saturday, Sunday and Monday into tuesday with the latter being the most significant. He was the first to forecast the last storm so maybe he onto something again.
> 
> I've got a question for you guys. Anyone out there hauling 30 yard loads for $80 including the loader? In this case the round trip for this person was an hour not including loading. This is a plowing customer of ours that to our surprise was hauling some of their snow yesterday when we showed up to plow. Never called us We've done it for 30 years. My jaw dropped when I heard the price but maybe we're the ones that are way off.


No minimum? How can people work like that, working just to work? He's burning $30/hr in the truck and I'd assume the loader is left running the whole time so there's another $15/hr. We are at $45/hr just in fuel. I'll stay home where it's warm and not make money


----------



## qualitycut

So pretty sure I couldnt make it down half the roads in minneapolis with cars parked on both sides.


----------



## SSS Inc.

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1225087 said:


> No minimum? How can people work like that, working just to work? He's burning $30/hr in the truck and I'd assume the loader is left running the whole time so there's another $15/hr. We are at $45/hr just in fuel. I'll stay home where it's warm and not make money


That's about the way I figured it. I have no interest in losing money so this guy can have the job. In the area he is hauling from we have had no trouble getting double that so he's leaving a ton of money on the table. The funny thing is he either quit or the properties budget was super low because he hardly made a dent in the pile. I could of sent a Bobcat over for an hour or so and easily doubled their space. It seems like everyone has a friend of a friend with equipment, many of which have no idea what their doing.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1225209 said:


> So pretty sure I couldnt make it down half the roads in minneapolis with cars parked on both sides.


Don't come down my street. I'm the only one that has moved to the other side so I'm the guy blocking everyone. Yesterday my neighbor parked perpendicular to the road to jump someones car. Then he got stuck and left it blocking the whole road. Then a city truck, me and another city truck all drive right up to this guy, plows down. (I didn't see the guy because I was behind the first city truck.) The plow driver was pi$$ed. We all had to back up down the block and go one street over etc.etc.. Then the first city plow got stuck on a snow bank trying to make the turn back on my street. I though SHE was going to destroy the thing. The rear axle on the truck was like 4 feet off the ground on the snow bank side. I have never see a tandem so twisted in my life.


----------



## qualitycut

Geez any of you guys read the northern illinois weather thread?


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;1225472 said:


> Geez any of you guys read the northern illinois weather thread?


I have been reading it. Sounds crazy. I am trying to find work down there to send equipment and trucks.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I read the last five pages. It like a novel. Seems like a lot of guys are waiting until today to plow. Good luck with 2' of untouched snow + drifts. Thats some tough plowing. 

Ryde, are you really heading down there? I always wonder how that works out for guys that do that. A lot of money to be made but getting paid always seemed like it would be a pain. CASH only I suppose.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1225496 said:


> I read the last five pages. It like a novel. Seems like a lot of guys are waiting until today to plow. Good luck with 2' of untouched snow + drifts. Thats some tough plowing.
> 
> Ryde, are you really heading down there? I always wonder how that works out for guys that do that. A lot of money to be made but getting paid always seemed like it would be a pain. CASH only I suppose.


Thats what I was thinking as well.


----------



## qualitycut

Yea and they are talking snow almost all weekend. I heard the comercial vehicle inspectors are wonderful down there too.


----------



## SSS Inc.

What happens when you break down? I'm sure the dealers are running out of common parts plus they'll probably service the guys they know first. Seems too risky to me. Of course you have to take risks to get ahead but I'll stick to playing in our own snow for now.


----------



## albhb3

I cant believe people are trying to still get to work wtf are they thinking


----------



## qualitycut

If we got another one like that I would be trading in the one ton for a front endloader


----------



## SSS Inc.

They're idiots. I think it would be kind of funny if some of those people were actually able to get to their place of employment only to find 3' of snow in their lot. It kind of reminds me of all the idiots in Mpls. during our big storm that decided to snow shoe, ski and walk down the middle of Lyndale ave. If you really need to play in the snow then get out of the damn street and onto the sidewalks. I had to plow half the road just to get around some of them. Let the plow jockies and emergency people get everything done and stay home. That's why we have houses with roofs and heat, so you can avoid the brutal weather.


----------



## albhb3

accu says 20.2 inches at ohare ^ I never did hear about the skiers that would be like I didnt remember a speed bump there


----------



## qualitycut

I almost got a biker the other day he came pulling out between to cars. You only see these idiots in the cities.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I just had a new neighbor ask me why I parked on the other side of the street. I told him, "so they could plow". He looked at me like I was crazy. I told him if he doesn't move he'll get a ticket and/or towed. Again he looked at me like this. I now hope he gets towed.


----------



## albhb3

I am so glad to not live in or on the snow emergency route that just looks like a pain in the butt. We have even odd parking in eagan however its not really enforced and everyone has a driveway plus were on a circle so life is good


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1225669 said:


> I just had a new neighbor ask me why I parked on the other side of the street. I told him, "so they could plow". He looked at me like I was crazy. I told him if he doesn't move he'll get a ticket and/or towed. Again he looked at me like this. I now hope he gets towed.


The tow truck driver that towed my truck yesterday told me there is one guy that has had his truck towed 6 times this winter from the same spot lol. You think they would figure it out.


----------



## albhb3

^ you cant fix stupid did you ever get your truck fixed


----------



## SSS Inc.

That guy must be up to a couple grand in towing and tickets. I do feel bad for those people around Uptown. They don't have parking in the summer and now with the total ban on one side they're really screwed. In my area most people park in their garages but I can't get in mine because of the pile of snow. I should probably haul it out of there or Bobcat it to the creek at the end of the blockThumbs Up. People might think I work for the city. Two years ago I added onto my house and had a bobcat in the backyard all winter to move materials around. Looked kind of funny but it sure was fun to clean the alley, sidewalks and everything else any time I wanted to. Cleanest block in the city.


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1225680 said:


> ^ you cant fix stupid did you ever get your truck fixed


Yea EGT sensor, I waited longer for the tow truck then it took to fix it. Its nice when your dad runs the dealer.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1225650 said:


> They're idiots. I think it would be kind of funny if some of those people were actually able to get to their place of employment only to find 3' of snow in their lot. It kind of reminds me of all the idiots in Mpls. during our big storm that decided to snow shoe, ski and walk down the middle of Lyndale ave. If you really need to play in the snow then get out of the damn street and onto the sidewalks. I had to plow half the road just to get around some of them. Let the plow jockies and emergency people get everything done and stay home. That's why we have houses with roofs and heat, so you can avoid the brutal weather.


Reminds me the December snow. They would get of the drive only to find the road not plowed. Then when they got stuck in the road they would leave the car forcing us to plow around them and bury them. City took many calls about buried cars. If the media and government is telling you to stay home then stay home. I am 99% sure that most of them are not doctors that need to somewhere, they all just think that they are.


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;1225496 said:


> I read the last five pages. It like a novel. Seems like a lot of guys are waiting until today to plow. Good luck with 2' of untouched snow + drifts. Thats some tough plowing.
> 
> Ryde, are you really heading down there? I always wonder how that works out for guys that do that. A lot of money to be made but getting paid always seemed like it would be a pain. CASH only I suppose.


I did find some but they could not guarentee sp? enough so we are staying home for now. 
As for worth it, it depends. I wanted to bring a few skids and trucks forsure. They had work for one day but were not sure about from then out so it wasn't worth it. As for pay I havent done it but have talked with many who have and half up front is a must.

Last winter a guy we subbed for was called to bring as many loaders and skids as possible to DC for the large storm there. We were going to go but the company wouldnt front him enough to send stuff out.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I think the only way I would do it is if I actually knew someone out there that needed help. There's probably a ton of guys that don't have any work this year or don't do snow right in the area. I know plenty of guys in my business(asphalt) that have tons of equipment that sits all winter around here.
We might get a couple inches at the end of the week anyway.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1226075 said:


> I think the only way I would do it is if I actually knew someone out there that needed help. There's probably a ton of guys that don't have any work this year or don't do snow right in the area. I know plenty of guys in my business(asphalt) that have tons of equipment that sits all winter around here.
> We might get a couple inches at the end of the week anyway.


Yea thats what I was thinking, I would assume there are a lot of guys with equipment in that area that only use it for summer work.


----------



## unit28

This sounds kind of familiar....
hopefully not as bad as the Vikes had..
_______________________
At least six buildings have been damaged by the blizzard — including historic Wrigley Field, where a portion of the roof blew off.


A panel of the Wrigley Field roof above the press box was damaged by extreme winds during the blizzard, Cubs spokesman Peter Chase said.


Part of the panel, made of fiberboard, broke away and the Cubs are working with the city to monitor the situation and to ensure there aren’t any public safety issues, Chase said.


----------



## albhb3

^ does anyone see the common trait in those 2 teams they both suck


----------



## Deershack

Did you hear the latest news about the Vikings?

If they get a new stadium, they will also get a new name. Since they don't have a second string, they will be known as the "Tampons"


----------



## qualitycut

Accuweather is saying .21 friday day and .7 friday night so im thinking we are going to get about 4-6


----------



## unit28

my guess is 1/2 inch Friday and 1 inch Sat night

I'm getting one timer resi's calling. They're expecting a miracle 
to see bare pavment after they've driven on it for 3 months.


----------



## unit28

I'm seeing a trend here...

A large tent at the Dallas Cotton Bowl has collapsed following a winter storm that dumped rain, sleet and snow across North Texas. The climate-controlled tent, which can hold up to 8,000 people, succumbed to the weight of snow and ice on the roof and fell to Earth 

The tent was set up on the field at the Cotton Bowl and was going to be used for several events starting Friday in advance of Super Bowl XLV


The XLV Party was originally to start Thursday with a concert featuring the Village People. That concert was canceled when not enough tickets were sold.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1226331 said:


> Accuweather is saying .21 friday day and .7 friday night so im thinking we are going to get about 4-6


I have 0.05" tomorrow Day, and 0.04" tomorrow night.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1225708 said:


> Yea EGT sensor, I waited longer for the tow truck then it took to fix it. Its nice when your dad runs the dealer.


Which Dealer?? Maybe I need to start going there!


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1226772 said:


> Which Dealer?? Maybe I need to start going there!


Inver grove ford. I wasnt the only plow truck they had in there getting fixed that morning.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1226819 said:


> Inver grove ford. I wasnt the only plow truck they had in there getting fixed that morning.


That's a little out of my way


----------



## SSS Inc.

*Snow Sat-Sun??*

I check all the weather sources today because I knew the forecast would change. Especially this time of year. Now channel 5, Paul Douglas, and the NWS are hinting at 1-3" Sat-Sun after they all dropped that talk yesterday. Anybody else hear anything? The NWS weather discussion says some of the models are pushing the accumulating snow further North into the Twin Cities. Right in time for the Super Bowl.


----------



## Dustball

SSS Inc.;1228224 said:


> I check all the weather sources today because I knew the forecast would change. Especially this time of year. Now channel 5, Paul Douglas, and the NWS are hinting at 1-3" Sat-Sun after they all dropped that talk yesterday. Anybody else hear anything? The NWS weather discussion says some of the models are pushing the accumulating snow further North into the Twin Cities. Right in time for the Super Bowl.


Looks like maybe a couple inches over two days.

http://www.hpc.ncep.noaa.gov/pwpf_24hr/wwd_24hr_probs_sn.php


----------



## unit28

right where I used to live
in between Dallas and Ft Worth
The Stadium is right in there as well.
Go Pack


----------



## SSS Inc.

Dustball;1228280 said:


> Looks like maybe a couple inches over two days.
> 
> http://www.hpc.ncep.noaa.gov/pwpf_24hr/wwd_24hr_probs_sn.php


Yeah, I've been checking that page as well. I wish they broke it down in 12hour blocks.

That Dallas weather is crazy. My wife and daughter flew down yesterday(not for football) and my kid wanted to know why there was ice and snow on the runway. Shes only 5 but thought it would be warm down there.


----------



## SSS Inc.

This just in from Dallas. 1" of snow this morning. Everything is shut down. My wife saw 2 4x4 trucks (yes 4x4's) stuck on a hill as her cousin drove her car right by them. Maybe they don't know how to put it in 4 wheel drive.

Dustball, in the last 10 minutes they change the images on the link you posted. It looks like a good shot at couple inches or more now.


----------



## albhb3

^ what idiots that should make for some interesting youtube action in the comming days


----------



## unit28

you can't drive very well on ice ...4x4 just gets more momentum to slide farther.

This morning's snows - far worse than what meteorologists had forecast just Thursday night - came after three days of bitter cold, ice storms, treacherous roads, rolling blackouts, mass closures and mass transit breakdowns.

The snowfall began in most areas around midnight, moving from south to north through the region.

Totals varied widely, but were generally greater to the east. At Dallas/Fort Worth International Airport, the official snowfall by sunrise was 1.8 inches.

*With no snow plows, NTTA crews had to rely on sand* - which helps add traction but does not melt snow.

Regarding the roads, a word of warning from Dallas County sheriff's spokeswoman Kim Leach:

"Drivers may be thinking the snow will provide more traction, but you've got that ice packed underneath that you can't see making conditions worse. It's very deceiving and makes it extremely unpredictable for drivers."


----------



## unit28

I'm not sure if this one coming Saturday night wil make much snow, but...

It will likely be bitterly cold next Friday. There's also the chance that, along the southern edge of the frigid air, there could be a major snowstorm 

I'm wondering about the next one.


----------



## SSS Inc.

"With no snow plows, NTTA crews had to rely on sand — which helps add traction but does not melt snow."
They've got one plow. My wife saw it yesterday.

They also said on the news down there that they won't use salt because it ruins the roads.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1228488 said:


> "With no snow plows, NTTA crews had to rely on sand - which helps add traction but does not melt snow."
> They've got one plow. My wife saw it yesterday.
> 
> They also said on the news down there that they won't use salt because it ruins the roads.


That makes sense in a way as why salt once a year and ruin the roads when it's going warm up. But thats just my thought


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1228488 said:


> "With no snow plows, NTTA crews had to rely on sand - which helps add traction but does not melt snow."
> They've got one plow. My wife saw it yesterday.
> 
> They also said on the news down there that they won't use salt because it ruins the roads.


That truck probably came from either Arkansas or Oklahoma.
If it had a plow on it..They do have sand trucks that look like ours without the plows.
Unless they got some since I lived there.

They don't use snow tires on their vehicles down there either.
But my dad <being from Arkansas> put mud tirs on the old Ford LTD one year.
didn't help one bit ....LOL


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1228488 said:


> "With no snow plows, NTTA crews had to rely on sand - which helps add traction but does not melt snow."
> They've got one plow. My wife saw it yesterday.
> 
> They also said on the news down there that they won't use salt because it ruins the roads.


That makes sense in a way as why salt once a year and ruin the roads when it's going warm up. But thats just my thought


----------



## unit28

76 TxDOT personnel and 39 trucks with snowplows and spreaders from Childress are in Dallas/Ft Worth helping clear roadways

found this on highway dept from twitter.
Childress is the panhandle of TX where they always get snow
as opposed to the metroplex.


----------



## oppi2010

does any one know if were suppose to get any plow able snow over the next couple of days


----------



## SSS Inc.

There's a chance tomorrow night into Sunday but nobody seems too confident. If you're in Zimmerman I wouldn't think so as they have said the measurable snow will have a hard time making far enough North to hit the metro.


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1228535 said:


> 76 TxDOT personnel and 39 trucks with snowplows and spreaders from Childress are in Dallas/Ft Worth helping clear roadways
> 
> found this on highway dept from twitter.
> Childress is the panhandle of TX where they always get snow
> as opposed to the metroplex.


You think they would with all the extra people they have in town this weekend.

On another note I gave a bid to last year called and said to get them on the schedule lol. I said sounds good we still have a few months of winter left though. Funny how a day or two of warmer weather everyone gets so excited, I feel like this winter has lasted forever.


----------



## qualitycut

Geez what a mess.
http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/blog/sh...ce-falling-off-Super-Bowl-stad?urn=nfl-317119


----------



## SSS Inc.

I was thinking about the roof on the stadium last night and was wondering if they just opened that roof like a foot and shut it right away if that would be enough vibration to get that junk to fall off. Call me crazy but it doesn't look like there's a lot of friction between the roof and the ice so it wouldn't take much.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1229607 said:


> I was thinking about the roof on the stadium last night and was wondering if they just opened that roof like a foot and shut it right away if that would be enough vibration to get that junk to fall off. Call me crazy but it doesn't look like there's a lot of friction between the roof and the ice so it wouldn't take much.


Let a helicopter hover over the roof for a few minutes and it'll all slide off.

Too bad people got hurt...talk about wrong place at the wrong time.


----------



## unit28

no kidding,
hope their injuries weren't to bad

I'm sure they'll be watching that dome a little closer


----------



## qualitycut

Looks like the snow missed us. Time for a few

Looks like that band in sw MN hasnt moved in hours. There is nothing in the forecast for the 7 day either. I could use about 6 more plows this year and call her good. I have a feeling its going to be a snowy march though.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I was thinking the same thing. I have a hunch about March too. I don't think we've plowed in March since 2009(and I thought at one time it was the snowiest month). This time of year the weather people seem to have a hard time on the 7 day forecasts. Things can change pretty quick. If it snows six times I would be ecstatic. If it doesn't snow anymore it kind of makes all the long hours in December feel wasted. I would like a year like no other, so keep the snow coming then stop in mid-late March sometime and hit 70 degrees.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1230405 said:


> I was thinking the same thing. I have a hunch about March too. I don't think we've plowed in March since 2009(and I thought at one time it was the snowiest month). This time of year the weather people seem to have a hard time on the 7 day forecasts. Things can change pretty quick. If it snows six times I would be ecstatic. If it doesn't snow anymore it kind of makes all the long hours in December feel wasted. I would like a year like no other, so keep the snow coming then stop in mid-late March sometime and hit 70 degrees.


Agreed I have landscape jobs lined up so if it doesnt snow in march I hope we can get warm temps and get it out of here. But with all the melt I think there will be alot of moisture in the atmosphere. This winter has seemed to drag on forever.


----------



## SSS Inc.

It has felt like a long winter but at the same time I can't believe its already Feb. It doesn't seem all that long ago that I was saying "I can't believe we got to plow in November". Long hours? YES Time to stop and enjoy Christmas and other things and realize just how much time has already gone by? NO


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1230548 said:


> It has felt like a long winter but at the same time I can't believe its already Feb. It doesn't seem all that long ago that I was saying "I can't believe we got to plow in November". Long hours? YES Time to stop and enjoy Christmas and other things and realize just how much time has already gone by? NO


Well said.


----------



## SnowGuy73

We got a good coating last night here, went out and threw a little salt this morning.

Channels 5 and 9, as well as TWC and NOAA are saying coating to an inch tonight.


----------



## mnglocker

Cruising around in my automobile, running down Frosty is my deal.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like the mext couple of weeks are going to be great for sales and marketing.


----------



## qualitycut

Yea agreed Im going to take the next few days and decide if I'm doing lawn care this sumner and if so go talk to people if not get my lawn equipment for sale and get some advertising out for landscaping.


----------



## Deershack

For those of you who need materials hauled, give me a call if you need black dirt etc or skid work.


----------



## qualitycut

Deershack;1233215 said:


> For those of you who need materials hauled, give me a call if you need black dirt etc or skid work.


Jumping the gun a little lol. I may be calling ya for skid work if you will come down to the s.metro and have fair pricing,


----------



## Deershack

Well with a bunch of guys talking already about planning their spring and summer work, I thought I would get my name out there. I'm on the E. side so IGH is not far at all. I have a 1845c with forks, dirt bucket and a grade bar and a SA dump (33K GWR) for dirt etc and concrete. 

Also think of trying to get a meet up put together sometime this year. Tried it last year and had a few stop by. If there is interest, I will try again.


----------



## qualitycut

Deershack;1233297 said:


> Well with a bunch of guys talking already about planning their spring and summer work, I thought I would get my name out there. I'm on the E. side so IGH is not far at all. I have a 1845c with forks, dirt bucket and a grade bar and a SA dump (33K GWR) for dirt etc and concrete.
> 
> Also think of trying to get a meet up put together sometime this year. Tried it last year and had a few stop by. If there is interest, I will try again.


Agreed about the meet up. I think it would be easier to have it at a restaurant or something so not just one person has to be responsible for it but thats jmo.


----------



## Deershack

I have a decent size yard so I don't mind. Trouble with having it at a restraunt or such is not knowing how many are coming, how many will bring the family, how many will want to bring adult beverages, how many smoke etc.Last fall I supplied the meat and those who came brought something to pass and what they wanted to drink. Worked out pretty well.


----------



## qualitycut

Yea, I'm thinking from a young single guys perspective, just whoever shows up shows up and no one has to bring anything and just order what they want to eat and drink if not everyone shows lol.


----------



## wizardsr

Deershack;1233312 said:


> I have a decent size yard so I don't mind. Trouble with having it at a restraunt or such is not knowing how many are coming, how many will bring the family, how many will want to bring adult beverages, how many smoke etc.Last fall I supplied the meat and those who came brought something to pass and what they wanted to drink. Worked out pretty well.


If you do them ribs again, I'LL BE THERE! Thumbs Up


----------



## Deershack

Thanks Brendon. Spring, Summer or Fall? During the week or wkend?


----------



## wizardsr

Deershack;1233337 said:


> Thanks Brendon. Spring, Summer or Fall? During the week or wkend?


Don't matter to me. I'd say avoid weekends over the summer, seems to be when I'm busiest in the "off season" anyway...


----------



## qualitycut

Deer pm me your number so I can call ya for skid work if I need it.


----------



## wizardsr

Epic Lawn Care;1233182 said:


> Looks like the mext couple of weeks are going to be great for sales and marketing.


Taxes...


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

wizardsr;1233352 said:


> Taxes...


How dare you say that word:crying:


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1233361 said:


> How dare you say that word:crying:


Agreed im scared to go get them done. Im not going to be able to walk for a week.


----------



## deicepro

qualitycut;1233212 said:


> Yea agreed Im going to take the next few days and decide if I'm doing lawn care this sumner and if so go talk to people if not get my lawn equipment for sale and get some advertising out for landscaping.


I'm interested in more lawn accounts in the metro, pm me if your serious


----------



## Advantage

qualitycut;1233212 said:


> Yea agreed Im going to take the next few days and decide if I'm doing lawn care this sumner and if so go talk to people if not get my lawn equipment for sale and get some advertising out for landscaping.


And I'm looking for another Z-turn if you're getting rid of lawn equip.


----------



## PrimoSR

Deershack;1233297 said:


> Well with a bunch of guys talking already about planning their spring and summer work, I thought I would get my name out there. I'm on the E. side so IGH is not far at all. I have a 1845c with forks, dirt bucket and a grade bar and a SA dump (33K GWR) for dirt etc and concrete.
> 
> Also think of trying to get a meet up put together sometime this year. Tried it last year and had a few stop by. If there is interest, I will try again.


I would be in depending on when it is, I go up north a lot during the summer.


----------



## Deershack

Anyone who has a preference for Spring, Summer or Fall and during the week or a wkend- let me know.


----------



## qualitycut

Deershack;1234677 said:


> Anyone who has a preference for Spring, Summer or Fall and during the week or a wkend- let me know.


Pretty open here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1233212 said:


> Yea agreed Im going to take the next few days and decide if I'm doing lawn care this sumner and if so go talk to people if not get my lawn equipment for sale and get some advertising out for landscaping.


Let me know if you are looking to dump some accounts and what you have for equipment.


----------



## qualitycut

Epic Lawn Care;1234839 said:


> Let me know if you are looking to dump some accounts and what you have for equipment.


I just have a few resis. I have been slowly doing less over the years. Probably nothing worth your time.


----------



## Deershack

With above freezing temps forecast for next week, I'm available for any salting needs you may have. Thinking that with high temps during the day and in the low 20's at night, there will be slippery conditions.


----------



## wizardsr

Deershack;1235501 said:


> With above freezing temps forecast for next week, I'm available for any salting needs you may have. Thinking that with high temps during the day and in the low 20's at night, there will be slippery conditions.


Only if you pushed the snow uphill... :redbounce


----------



## deicepro

wizardsr;1235533 said:


> Only if you pushed the snow uphill... :redbounce


I push it uphill for that very reason....


----------



## Deershack

wizardsr;1235533 said:


> Only if you pushed the snow uphill... :redbounce


That's what I'm thinking. As all those snow banks melt, the lots will have a lot of running and standing water. Salting the lots or at least the bottom (base) of the piles will create brime.


----------



## wizardsr

I'm expecting some melting and refreeze, but not alot. I have a couple common problem areas of run-off, downspouts that empty onto the parking lots, etc, but not expecting any widespread problems. The guys that piled snow on top of drains, etc may have issues next week though... They're only talking 30's though, so this isn't going to be the melt-down of the century... That'll happen come spring...


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1234973 said:


> I just have a few resis. I have been slowly doing less over the years. Probably nothing worth your time.


I might still be interested. Let me know.


----------



## Advantage

We need snow!


----------



## qualitycut

Advantage;1236684 said:


> We need snow!


Ya I could use a few more this year.


----------



## Advantage

We had a great month in January. Now hardly anything but a few saltings this month so far. This industry is so boom or bust for us.


----------



## albhb3

told ya guys its gonna be damn near dry the rest of the way out. Oh well time to work on that tile project


----------



## wizardsr

albhb3;1236986 said:


> told ya guys its gonna be damn near dry the rest of the way out. Oh well time to work on that tile project


Oh c'mon, where the optimist in you?

Weather guessers are saying cold and snowy for March, based on historical data and La Nina. Time will tell I guess, I know I could sure go for a few more pushes.


----------



## qualitycut

wizardsr;1237027 said:


> Oh c'mon, where the optimist in you?
> 
> Weather guessers are saying cold and snowy for March, based on historical data and La Nina. Time will tell I guess, I know I could sure go for a few more pushes.


Well we got a month and a half let, I find it hard to believe we wont have snow again after the first week of February like last year.


----------



## wizardsr

qualitycut;1237037 said:


> Well we got a month and a half let, I find it hard to believe we wont have snow again after the first week of February like last year.


Yeah, last year was pretty rare, I doubt that's going to be the case again.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Last year AND the year before. We better get something I still have about 80ton of salt


----------



## albhb3

wizardsr;1237027 said:


> Oh *c'mon, where the optimist in you*?
> 
> Weather guessers are saying cold and snowy for March, based on historical data and La Nina. Time will tell I guess, I know I could sure go for a few more pushes.


GONE. however I did see a report that the nex 3of 5 years are going to be cold and snow and trend that way for 20-30.


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;1237071 said:


> GONE. however I did see a report that the nex 3of 5 years are going to be cold and snow and trend that way for 20-30.


 I have to say I disagree. I don't think winters gone yet. I think it will be back. I'm sure the super cold is gone but I've got this feeling that we are due for a couple good storms toward the end of the month into March. It was only a few years ago that it snowed in April if my memory serves correct. It can cool down as fast as it gets warm so I am crossing my fingers.


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1237058 said:


> Last year AND the year before. We better get something I still have about 80ton of salt


I need some for my water softener where do I pick it up and can you help load?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1237900 said:


> I need some for my water softener where do I pick it up and can you help load?


Funny guy how much do you want, I'll help load with a skid.


----------



## unit28

THURSDAY
MOSTLY SUNNY. HIGHS AROUND 45

better get the garden started...

How many times was it snowing on Friday this season?


----------



## SSS Inc.

It snowed on a bunch of Fridays. I'm thinking it might snow next Friday. Accuweather has the temps colder after the warm Thursday and quite a bit of moisture too.
Fri 2/18/2011 27°high 23°low	0.35" of moisture	Cloudy, snow possible; colder


----------



## albhb3

snow cover for US to drop 40% this week no snow in sight for accuweather for 2 weeks hmmm maybe we are done


----------



## unit28

I got snow for tomorrow, then the 18th and the 24th
After this next Thursday we won't get back up to the 30's again until sometime
after the 25th

Today we had some more graupel mix type snow
Easy enough to use the leaf blower for it.

I could use some more plowable events myself.


----------



## wizardsr

albhb3;1238247 said:


> snow cover for US to drop 40% this week no snow in sight for accuweather for 2 weeks hmmm maybe we are done


This burst of warmth could be a very good thing for the flooding concerns if it cools off again. Just enough warmth to release a bit of the snowpack into the rivers to ease the spring flood concerns... 

My wife is out of town Sunday through Friday, so I'm on 100% kid duty. The warm weather has good timing...


----------



## SSS Inc.

From Channel 5

*Next Week: Still watching a storm system for Thursday through Saturday. STILL a lot of uncertainty. I'm leaning warm (very warm, in fact) on Thursday with a chance of light rain/drizzle in the mid 40s. Then Friday could yield accumulating snow Up North, with a rain/snow mix possible in the Metro. It turns windy and colder late Friday/Saturday, but not sure how much moisture will be left. Could see a little light snow early Saturday....but stay tuned for updates.

You never know this time of year.


----------



## unit28

Thursday Feb 10, 2011
The Oklahoma Mesonet recorded a minus 31 degree temperature at about 7:40 a.m.

Thursday’s temperatures must be confirmed by the National Weather Service and the Oklahoma Climatological Survey, said Tulsa National Weather Service meteorologist David Jankowski

well that's cold enough eh?

It was confirmed Friday as the new recorded low for Oklahoma.


----------



## Dustball

unit28;1238942 said:


> Thursday Feb 10, 2011
> The Oklahoma Mesonet recorded a minus 31 degree temperature at about 7:40 a.m.
> 
> Thursday's temperatures must be confirmed by the National Weather Service and the Oklahoma Climatological Survey, said Tulsa National Weather Service meteorologist David Jankowski
> 
> well that's cold enough eh?
> 
> It was confirmed Friday as the new recorded low for Oklahoma.


I looked at the NWS log for that day there-

Low of -28F at 6 am, high of 29F at 5 pm. 57 degrees in 11 hours!


----------



## unit28

Dustball;1239090 said:


> I looked at the NWS log for that day there-
> 
> Low of -28F at 6 am, high of 29F at 5 pm. 57 degrees in 11 hours!


and then .....<note the time stamp>

The Oklahoma Mesonet weather station at Nowata reached minus 31 degrees actual temperature at 7:40 a.m. today. That will be considered for the official state record.

Also, the Mesonet station at Medford recorded a wind chill of minus 47 degrees at 7:45 a.m. setting a Mesonet record.

The Oklahoma Mesonet, which began in 1994, has 120 stations throughout Oklahoma.

I did see the actual temperature map. cold 'nuff fer ya?


----------



## unit28

http://www.spc.noaa.gov/exper/sref/frames.php?run=latest

wondering if this will help anyone.

I may try to check it out next Thursday to see if it's reliable.
The leftside menue gives winter weather options that may help with timing storms.
The top numbers above the map will give model run times.


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1239502 said:


> http://www.spc.noaa.gov/exper/sref/frames.php?run=latest
> 
> wondering if this will help anyone.


All I get when i try to pull up that link is...

The page you've requested cannot be found.

Try our search page, or

Report this error to feedback page.

Weather Topics:
Watches, Mesoscale Discussions, Outlooks, Fire Weather, All Products, Contact Us

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

NOAA / National Weather Service
National Centers for Environmental Prediction
Storm Prediction Center
120 David L. Boren Blvd.
Norman, OK 73072 U.S.A.
[email protected]
Page last modified: March 24, 2008 Disclaimer
Information Quality
Credits
Glossary Privacy Policy
Freedom of Information Act (FOIA)
About Us
Career Opportunities


----------



## SSS Inc.

It works for me ok.


----------



## unit28

Epic Lawn Care;1239544 said:


> All I get when i try to pull up that link is...
> 
> ....nada...


sorry if it won't load up.
It may not be worth the trouble.
I've got a few others that are realy nice compared to this one.
but they're a bit more complex.

hopefully they put it together well enough to read a track better than
some local media....
SPC Short Range Ensemble Forecast (SREF) Page 
Click on desired model run (format: YYYYMMDDHHz)


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

wizardsr;1238639 said:


> This burst of warmth could be a very good thing for the flooding concerns if it cools off again. Just enough warmth to release a bit of the snowpack into the rivers to ease the spring flood concerns...
> 
> I told the wife a month ago if we get the flooding again I'm going to load up the 3 skids and volunteer. It's been a good year might as well help out someone else.


----------



## Dustball

Record high temp today???


----------



## albhb3

its balmy outside


----------



## deicepro

We need more snow so I can buy more equipment for next winter.....


----------



## qualitycut

deicepro;1240399 said:


> We need more snow so I can buy more equipment for next winter.....


It's not over yet there is no way we will have a end of winter like last year. Chance for Friday and Sunday.


----------



## Camden

deicepro;1240399 said:


> We need more snow so I can buy more equipment for next winter.....


We need more snow so I don't have to spend so much time with my wife.


----------



## deicepro

Camden;1240657 said:


> We need more snow so I don't have to spend so much time with my wife.


X2.....Never good when we are both home for more that a couple days together, probably sounds bad but you understand


----------



## SSS Inc.

I have a feeling about Friday. I have been watching a website that Paul Douglas uses for some of his charts(http://weather.cod.edu/forecast/). It hard to understand but I think I got it down now. It looks like the high for Friday will take place early in the morning. Then the best chance for precip. will be after that when it should be all snow. Based on what they have it looks like .25-.38" of water which at 10-1 would be 2.5-4". After that it should be below freezing for several days. I'm not a weather expert so I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1240761 said:


> I have a feeling about Friday. I have been watching a website that Paul Douglas uses for some of his charts(http://weather.cod.edu/forecast/). It hard to understand but I think I got it down now. It looks like the high for Friday will take place early in the morning. Then the best chance for precip. will be after that when it should be all snow. Based on what they have it looks like .25-.38" of water which at 10-1 would be 2.5-4". After that it should be below freezing for several days. I'm not a weather expert so I'll keep my fingers crossed.


Yea it sounded like its going to be west and north of us but who knows.


----------



## wizardsr

SSS Inc.;1240761 said:


> I have a feeling about Friday. I have been watching a website that Paul Douglas uses for some of his charts(http://weather.cod.edu/forecast/). It hard to understand but I think I got it down now. It looks like the high for Friday will take place early in the morning. Then the best chance for precip. will be after that when it should be all snow. Based on what they have it looks like .25-.38" of water which at 10-1 would be 2.5-4". After that it should be below freezing for several days. I'm not a weather expert so I'll keep my fingers crossed.





qualitycut;1240897 said:


> Yea it sounded like its going to be west and north of us but who knows.


Uh... It's a week away... You know what they say about anything more than 24 hours out...


----------



## albhb3

well camden if you want I will hang out with your wife for a while


----------



## Camden

albhb3;1240956 said:


> well camden if you want I will hang out with your wife for a while


I'll PM you my address. Maybe if you get here soon enough I won't have to take her out for Valentine's Day.


----------



## SSS Inc.

wizardsr;1240947 said:


> Uh... It's a week away... You know what they say about anything more than 24 hours out...


You are correct. I keep looking at the models and as of right now I can still see a few inches Friday and maybe 5+" Sunday into Monday. I decided this winter to find the actual computer models on the net and learn how to read myself. So far its working pretty good. We'll see if my predictions hold until Friday and Monday. The good thing if you look at the models on your own you can see the chances ahead of time without all the maybe, might, possibly, it could, not sure, and the we'll see from the weather people.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1241287 said:


> You are correct. I keep looking at the models and as of right now I can still see a few inches Friday and maybe 5+" Sunday into Monday.


I sure as hell hope not. I'd like a year like last year...........


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SSS Inc.;1241287 said:


> You are correct. I keep looking at the models and as of right now I can still see a few inches Friday and maybe 5+" Sunday into Monday. I decided this winter to find the actual computer models on the net and learn how to read myself. So far its working pretty good. We'll see if my predictions hold until Friday and Monday. The good thing if you look at the models on your own you can see the chances ahead of time without all the maybe, might, possibly, it could, not sure, and the we'll see from the weather people.


I hope you are right I'm ready for snow. Working on the Honey Do list is getting OLD, and it isn't getting smaller. I get 1 thing done and there are 3 more things to do


----------



## albhb3

well so much for being in the 30s today already at 38 easily gonna be in the 40s


----------



## wizardsr

SSS Inc.;1241287 said:


> You are correct. I keep looking at the models and as of right now I can still see a few inches Friday and maybe 5+" Sunday into Monday. I decided this winter to find the actual computer models on the net and learn how to read myself. So far its working pretty good. We'll see if my predictions hold until Friday and Monday. The good thing if you look at the models on your own you can see the chances ahead of time without all the maybe, might, possibly, it could, not sure, and the we'll see from the weather people.


I hope you're right. The break has gone on long enough... Got a little work to do today moving some ice sculptures and dealing with run-off issues, but I could definitely go for more snow now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Epic Lawn Care;1241331 said:


> I sure as hell hope not. I'd like a year like last year...........


Well, if its NOT going to be 50 degrees everyday from here on out I want snow. I'm not in lawncare or anything like that and my business doesn't get going until April so a few more weeks of snow would be welcomed by me. My company also has no seasonal contracts so every time it snows is just more icing on the cake for us. I see this warm up as our January thaw that never happened. Paul Douglas even mentioned that the long range shows the chance of some below zero temps around March 1st. I'm not home with the wife like some of you guys but I'm here with the kids and now my ice rink is melting so I'm running out of activities.
For the record I thought last February & March sucked.


----------



## qualitycut

I wouldn't mind snow Sunday. Friday and saturdays suck more people out later and I plow by alot of bars and all the drunksout walking around suck.


----------



## qualitycut

I have gotten 3 calls today about patios and 1 for a small town home mowing. I hope that's a good sign of what this summer will bring.
A few chances of snow in the 5 day Sunday and Monday are looking good Friday there saying dusting here.


----------



## albhb3

well thats good news QC


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1241682 said:


> well thats good news QC


So where you bringing camdens wife for dinner


----------



## albhb3

applebees she does like applebees right camden if not its dollar dollar meal yall.


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1241705 said:


> applebees she does like applebees right camden if not its dollar dollar meal yall.


Well can I bring your girl friend then?


----------



## albhb3

I don't think she would be to appreciative of that. shes kind of the jealous type can you handle the jealous type if you can sure.Thumbs Up


----------



## Camden

albhb3;1241705 said:


> applebees she does like applebees right camden if not its dollar dollar meal yall.


She likes the Capital Grille. She also likes to order the most expensive thing on the menu and drink $15 glasses of wine.

Raise your hand if you think I'm kidding.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1241736 said:


> She likes the Capital Grille. She also likes to order the most expensive thing on the menu and drink $15 glasses of wine.
> 
> Raise your hand if you think I'm kidding.


Haha so she's like every other woman.


----------



## Camden

Pretty much LOL

I hope it snows soon


----------



## albhb3

shoot guys saw wcco suppost to loose a ton of snow the next couple of days


----------



## SSS Inc.

Well, Fridays snow is going North, Canada North. Sunday-Monday looks good right now and Wednesday-Thursday looks pretty good too. All of a sudden it looks like the pattern is going to be a chance of snow every few days just like the beginning of the year. payup


----------



## CityGuy

John Dee is saying to watch out next week a storm is brewing to dump 5-10 and up to 12 inch's of snow somewhere in the midwest. 
Lets keep our fingers crossed that it happens here. I am tired of tightening and checking and rechecking the bolts on the iron. I can only make it so tight. And it only gets so clean inside and out.


----------



## albhb3

what the heck that ring wasnt on his site last night


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;1242659 said:


> what the heck that ring wasnt on his site last night


For what it is worth, Dave Dahl has been talking about a potential storm for a few days now. Granted we are talking 5-10 days out and we all know that they can't forcast what it is doing right now even if they look out the window. But based on watching John Dee for the past few months he has been relativly accurate with his forcast. Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

I forgot to check his site. What I'm seeing looks like 3-5" sun/mon. But later in the week looks like a ton of moisture(thursday). Right now its a huge area with the heaviest in southern MN central Wi. Who knows, but I like that there is activity. We should get something out of it.

Dave has been talking about it for a while now. He has also said that it looks like we may be in for a snowy March.


----------



## Camden

Do any of you guys plow for Klein bank?


----------



## Green Grass

albhb3;1241705 said:


> applebees she does like applebees right camden if not its dollar dollar meal yall.


went to applebees and did the 2 for 20 Thumbs Up


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;1242808 said:


> Do any of you guys plow for Klein bank?


no but I do all by business banking with them. They are great to bank with. What are you wondering about know a couple guys who do.


----------



## albhb3

well nothing better than blowing out gutters at the parents house in feb.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1242808 said:


> Do any of you guys plow for Klein bank?


I think TK does, but Im not sure.

I used too, what did you need to know?


----------



## Camden

Green Grass;1243071 said:


> no but I do all by business banking with them. They are great to bank with. What are you wondering about know a couple guys who do.





Epic Lawn Care;1243443 said:


> I think TK does, but Im not sure.
> 
> I used too, what did you need to know?


I sent both of you a PM. Thanks :salute:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1243512 said:


> I sent both of you a PM. Thanks :salute:


PM replied to.


----------



## TKLAWN

Camden;1242808 said:


> Do any of you guys plow for Klein bank?


We mow three of the banks but we don't plow. Let me know if we can help?


----------



## qualitycut

Well it looks like the chance for snow Sunday into Monday is looking better.


----------



## SSS Inc.

That's what I'm hearing and seeing too. The only guy that has backed off is Paul Douglas which is funny because the model he used to demonstrate his opinion is the same one I look at and it shows almost 1" of moisture. I always thought an inch of water would be close to 10" of snow (give or take 5"). It looks good to me anyway. Then if stays as snow the following wed/thurs look good too. I think the forecasters won't mention that one until after they get through Monday.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ok, now I checked Paul's Blog again and he's back to a headline of "Plowable Snow Monday". This morning His headline was something to the tune of "its going to miss us. He even took off the chart that had a lousy inch and put up one that shows all the models in the 6-10" range. So his charts have gone from 5+ yesterday to 1" this morning to 6-10" today.  The two models I have had access to have been increasing the intensity all week so I can't figure out what he was looking at this morning. The only thing I can think of is he forgot to turn the 1" of water into snow. Now he's covering his tracks.


----------



## albhb3

just watched the wcco and kstp forcasts and it really didnt seem as if they had much confidence in their predictions anyways back outside its in the mid 50s ahhh


----------



## wizardsr

albhb3;1243847 said:


> just watched the wcco and kstp forcasts and it really didnt seem as if they had much confidence in their predictions anyways back outside its in the mid 50s ahhh


And 9 thinks it might be just rain. Who the heck knows... Sure has been nice weather for getting a few repairs done. Thumbs Up


----------



## albhb3

yes it has believe it or not had to start the stick edger and trimmer today. smoked myself out of the garage


----------



## SSS Inc.

wizardsr;1243987 said:


> And 9 thinks it might be just rain. Who the heck knows... Sure has been nice weather for getting a few repairs done. Thumbs Up


Can't beat 50+ tomorrow. I think Channel 9 is talking rain for tomorrow night not sun/monday. 
I'm going to hang my reputation as a self proclaimed amateur meteorologist on an 8" prediction for the metro sun/mon. And 4-5" wed-thursday.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1244015 said:


> Can't beat 50+ tomorrow. I think Channel 9 is talking rain for tomorrow night not sun/monday.
> I'm going to hang my reputation as a self proclaimed amateur meteorologist on an 8" prediction for the metro sun/mon. And 4-5" wed-thursday.


Well if it's worth anything here, the patchers are comming back off the trucks tomorrow afternoon and the V box's are going back on along with the plows and wings.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Id fine with an all rain event.


----------



## CityGuy

Nothing like steak on the grill in febuary.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1244060 said:


> Well if it's worth anything here, the patchers are comming back off the trucks tomorrow afternoon and the V box's are going back on along with the plows and wings.


Hamel, Where are you guys getting mix? St. Paul? I'm in the asphalt business and the earliest to open is usually the City of St. Paul. I didn't know if they were open yet. I have no interest in patching in Feb.

Epic, You must have all seasonal contracts because I know your not cutting grass yet. Since my company has nothing going until April I'm going to have to cancel out your vote.payup


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1244163 said:


> Hamel, Where are you guys getting mix? St. Paul? I'm in the asphalt business and the earliest to open is usually the City of St. Paul. I didn't know if they were open yet. I have no interest in patching in Feb.
> 
> We are usuing our cold mix and heating that. It works a little better if it is heated and it's easier for us to put in the hopper and then run it out at the end of the day. The screws help break it up a little.


----------



## SSS Inc.

That's the only way to go. We have put trucks in our shop to heat them up just to make it somewhat workable. We don't use any patching units but I can see where that would be nice. Too bad Commercial doesn't open one of the plants early. Do you guys ever go to St. Paul when they open? They're usually a month ahead of everyone else.


----------



## CityGuy

From what I am told ( I've only been there a month now) they go to St Paul in the spring when they open and then we use CS for the summer unless they are not mixing then Commercial as a back up or if we have a special request for fines or what not as CS only has to silos.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I'm surprised you guys don't go to Midwest. They can mix anything for you because they are a batch plant and they're nice guys to work with. I see a lot of traffic at CS but in 50 years I been told we've never bought mix from them, commercial is just too reliable for us to switch. Plus, the past couple of years they have not been nearly as busy as they used to be(economy).


----------



## qualitycut

Epic Lawn Care;1244065 said:


> Id fine with an all rain event.


Just for that comment I hope we get 2 feet. Lol


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1244193 said:


> I'm surprised you guys don't go to Midwest. They can mix anything for you because they are a batch plant and they're nice guys to work with. I see a lot of traffic at CS but in 50 years I been told we've never bought mix from them, commercial is just too reliable for us to switch. Plus, the past couple of years they have not been nearly as busy as they used to be(economy).


I guess with the setups we have we do not fit at Midwest. I asked about that on one of my first days. I thought they would be closer and I have always thought they had better mix.


----------



## Camden

They break in the action has been nice but I feel like I'm completely caught up with everything so it can start snowing again.


----------



## oppi2010

i would really like some snow


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1244195 said:


> Just for that comment I hope we get 2 feet. Lol


Me too. I make money when it snows.


----------



## deicepro

Misting here, hope the temp drops enough to spread some tonnage, lots of run off today....more tomorrow $$$$


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1244163 said:


> Epic, You must have all seasonal contracts because I know your not cutting grass yet. Since my company has nothing going until April I'm going to have to cancel out your vote.payup


No, we have about a 60/40 split per time/monthly. But we also have a retainer fee on all of our per time accounts, so we are guaranteed two pushes a month whether it snows or not. The other thing is that all of our monthly accounts cover all the bills and then some. So with the monthly amounts and the retainer fees we are making money by not having the trucks move. I have have guys out doing other things like trimming trees and so on and I'm in full on sales mode for the coming season. I really don't want to break out of that mode right now. payup


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1244195 said:


> Just for that comment I hope we get 2 feet. Lol


Damn, I hope not! Two feet of that wet crap, no thank you.. :salute:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Epic Lawn Care;1244448 said:


> No, we have about a 60/40 split per time/monthly. But we also have a retainer fee on all of our per time accounts, so we are guaranteed two pushes a month whether it snows or not. The other thing is that all of our monthly accounts cover all the bills and then some. So with the monthly amounts and the retainer fees we are making money by not having the trucks move. I have have guys out doing other things like trimming trees and so on and I'm in full on sales mode for the coming season. I really don't want to break out of that mode right now. payup


I can understand that.


----------



## qualitycut

Epic Lawn Care;1244454 said:


> Damn, I hope not! Two feet of that wet crap, no thank you.. :salute:


Just giving you a hard time I can totally see why you wouldn't want snow. This weather has been good starting to get calls for landscaping so I have been in sell mode this week also and am getting excited for summer , it seems like yesterday I was excited for winter.


----------



## CityGuy

Well sounds like snow going south for monday. Oh well back to patching


----------



## qualitycut

Thr heavier amounts I'm still holding on


----------



## SSS Inc.

This is an interesting storm. When I woke up everyone said it was going south. Paul Douglas didn't update until 11:00 and he's saying 3-6" for the metro and his graphs show 8+, and he sounds confident in watches and warnings on the horizon . "I expect the NWS to issue Winter Storm Watches by late Friday or Saturday morning at the latest." This morning I check the two computer models I get to see and it was south of us by quite a bit. Now they show the storm is right on top of us. This will be one of those that will be a wait and see either after its done snowing or its already past and didn't snow a bit. I'm putting my money on snow still and sticking with 8".

FYI The two models I see are showing over 1" of moisture. For you weather geeks its the GFS and NAM.


----------



## Deershack

Boy am I glad I used yesterday to trash my PVC tarp frame and replace it with one of rebar . Used some black pipe with a half inch ID and the half inch OD rebar fit in perfectly. Covered the rebar with pipe insulation to prevent chaffing on the plastic tarp and it should be rain proof. I've had about 1.5T of straight salt in the truck for about 3 weeks and it is still fine. The last big snow collapsed the old frame and I was worried I would be swinging a hammer to break it up.Just a little crusty around the edges. Hopefully I will get a chance to spread it soon.


----------



## CityGuy

Well forcast is all over the place, rain, snow, sleet, nothing. I guess we have to wait and see


----------



## albhb3

gotta say they all suck


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1245121 said:


> gotta say they all suck


I'm heading towards your neck of the woods wild bills. You ever go there?


----------



## albhb3

^nope but I know where its at


----------



## unit28

Hamelfire;1245025 said:


> Well forcast is all over the place, rain, snow, sleet, nothing. I guess we have to wait and see


just wait 5 minutes.......
I'm looking at over 8" tracking right here.
But it dependends all on timing.

If we're in the dry zone of the track,
then it'll be good for highr totals and easier to cleanup.
if it falls wet, don't expect me to be waiting for the storm to pass.
It won't amount to higher totals, but it will be more of a high maintenance issue.

If the winds die back we'll have more moisture above us.
right now & today..northwest wind between 15 and 23 mph, 
with gusts as high as 34 mph. Saturday the winds may slow down alot.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I'm sticking with my 8" prediction. I don't think any sleet will last very long. And it sure looks like the metro is inline with the main path of this one. I would be surprised if we aren't plowing sometime on Sunday.


----------



## exmark1

Last nite they were saying nothing for us here in Alexandria, now 12 hours later they are predicted 4 to 6 inches out of no where! I wan't a job where I can change my mind and be wrong all the time


----------



## SnowGuy73

Well Accucrapper is saying 4.2" for Sunday.

The locals, I've heard everything from 2 or 3" to a foot......

Ooy!!!


----------



## Camden

John Dee shows us getting hit pretty good. He's had a good year thus far of predicting storms so I'm pretty sure we'll see something significant.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I just looked at the newest info. It looks to me like the sleet/snow line will remain south of the metro setting the metro up for some of the bigger totals. The NWS snow prediction chart has pretty good odds for 1-2"by Sat at midnight, 6-8" more by Sunday at midnight and maybe a couple more before its done. Just watched Channel four and they have the mixed precip line to the south as well. Just waiting for NWS to post a watch or something so they actually publish some totals. I guess Spring might be over for a while.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1245651 said:


> I guess Spring might be over for a while.


Damn, I was hoping..........


----------



## albhb3

the range on cco last night was Quote "1-2, 4, 8,15, 18 inches" end quote hows that for a range FAIL:laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

This just in. Winter Storm watch was just posted. NWS puts most of you guys on here in the 5-10" range. It also looks as though the mixed junk will stay south of the metro.


----------



## albhb3

I hope its not super heavy at least and should be plenty of room


----------



## TKLAWN

New from NWS looks pretty promising. I hope it's not wet heavy crap and it's done by Sunday night.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1245714 said:


> I hope it's not wet heavy crap and it's done by Sunday night.


I second that. xysport


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;1245704 said:


> the range on cco last night was Quote "1-2, 4, 8,15, 18 inches" end quote hows that for a range FAIL:laughing:


I'm going with nothing to 2 feet. That should cover it.:laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

Ch 5s site on my phone says 8-11 day with blowing and drifting snow and 3 at night so I take that as light fluff


----------



## wizardsr

On one hand, they're saying the winds we've had today will be letting up, on another hand they're talking about drifting, and on the 3rd hand they're talking about heavy wet snow... 

One thing's for sure, we can really do without another heavy one...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Well if you get past every forecasters attempt to cover their butts if it doesn't happen most of them are are upwards of 10-12". I think this one will be a good one. Like most of you I would like it done by at least midnight Sunday. But I'd also like a couple inches by about 5:00 a.m on sunday to get a chance to plow some churches and businesses that are open. If its going to be 10" I'd like to plow twice. Call me greedy but I'm shooting for a record year for my company. So after this one come on next Friday.payup Can't control the weather so might as well make some money when its crappy out.


----------



## CityGuy

Plows on? Check
Wings on? Check
Salt shields on? Check
Fluids checked? Check
16 ton of salt loaded? Check
12 pack dew? Check

Guess I'm ready for the snow to fly!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamel, I mentioned a couple days ago that I hate patching in February. Well guess what, I'm going patching next week. The phone started ringing the day after we were talking asphalt. At least I can put it off until all the plowing is done. Hopefully we can find some cold mix, we haven't stockpiled any this year.


----------



## unit28

wizardsr;1245945 said:


> On one hand, they're saying the winds we've had today will be letting up, on another hand they're talking about drifting, :


we'll get all that and a bag of chips with this storm.

high pressure moving in tomorrow the winds will let up.
The storm coming in will be like Decembers big one....and hit that brick wall

might as well throw a blizzard on the menue somewhere as well.

Note: This storm has some similarities to the December 2010 blizzard, 
in fact the track of this current storm is almost identical to the early December storm
I'm still looking at 8 plus.

anyway, it's still winter eh?

*SSS,* I hope I can get two plowings as well.


----------



## Deershack

I want some deiceing.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1246043 said:


> Hamel, I mentioned a couple days ago that I hate patching in February. Well guess what, I'm going patching next week. The phone started ringing the day after we were talking asphalt. At least I can put it off until all the plowing is done. Hopefully we can find some cold mix, we haven't stockpiled any this year.


I can ask where we get ours. We have it trucked in for us because of the wings being on. We have around 15 ton on hand now but if temps go up again it will be gone I'm sure.


----------



## unit28

Deershack;1246058 said:


> I want some deiceing.


me too...but Paul D says

The latest 12z NAM model (probably the most reliable, although they all have their good days and bad days) is printing out .95".

If it's all snow (possible) we could wind up with 
9-10" heavy, wet, slushy snow by Sunday night....


----------



## SSS Inc.

Thanks Hamel, 
We've got a few good sources that usually have it this time of year so I'm sure one of them will be good. Its early yet so supplies are usually pretty good. Our guys might have a hard time finding the holes when they're under 10" of snow. (no jokes please). Say do you know a guy named D. Plaisted? He's a friend of ours that has his shop in Hamel.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1246083 said:


> Thanks Hamel,
> We've got a few good sources that usually have it this time of year so I'm sure one of them will be good. Its early yet so supplies are usually pretty good. Our guys might have a hard time finding the holes when they're under 10" of snow. (no jokes please). Say do you know a guy named D. Plaisted? He's a friend of ours that has his shop in Hamel.


The name is not familiar to me but a lot of people corcoran/Medina enev some west Plymouth consider themselves Hamel. Where more generally in Hamel is his shop? I may know him more by location then by name.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1246096 said:


> The name is not familiar to me but a lot of people corcoran/Medina enev some west Plymouth consider themselves Hamel. Where more generally in Hamel is his shop? I may know him more by location then by name.


He's off Hickory Drive I think. I think its a little dead end street. Definately in Hamel though.


----------



## CityGuy

The name still is not ringing a bell but I know the street. It's a block or so from my house


----------



## SSS Inc.

Nu-surface is the company. Red trucks.


----------



## CityGuy

ohh yes. I've seen them around a fair amout. Is the owner a heavier set guy that usually drives a burban and smokes cigars or at least use too? If so I've seen him at the local fuel station a number of times, just never talked to him.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Thats him. You might have even seem him on a show called hometime on PBS. Its a home building show and about ten years ago they were sealcoating a driveway for them. Nice guy. The question "do you know so in so" always makes me laugh but its worth a try in smaller towns.


----------



## SSS Inc.

FYI, the NWS just updated their weather story graph and the metro is dead center for the highest chance of 10++ inches. Confidence must be getting stronger.


----------



## CityGuy

trying to watch 9 and 45/5 for weather


----------



## Camden

Monday's a holiday so if this storm hits when they say it's going to then it should be a fairly stress free push. 

10"+ with high winds will sure make cell tower sites interesting


----------



## albhb3

I see Dee is trying to push the heavier band east to sconi


----------



## qualitycut

A WINTER STORM WARNING has replaced the Watch for the Twin Cities and areas south of Brainerd through Southern MN
*Snow develops after midnight tonight. It looks like around 1" possible by early morning tomorrow, then a burst of heavier snow through the daytime hours tomorrow...1"/hour snowfall rates possible. Another burst of snow could come tomorrow evening. Then the accumulating snow should taper early Monday with only lingering snow showers/flurries during the day.
*Still a chance of mix (ice) in the I-90 corridor, but I think the highest totals might be just to the north of that line...
*Totals: Forecasting 6-13" in the Twin Cities (the heavier totals in the South Metro), 8-16" just south of the Metro but north of I-90, 5-10" St. Cloud area, 3-7" Alexandria & Brainerd
*Still could change....but confidence in the biggest storm since the blizzard of December 11-12 when we picked up 17.1" (that was the 5th biggest snowstorm on record for the Twin Cities)


----------



## albhb3

well it should be fun trying to do resi's why do I have a feeling that were gonna end up with 16 inches and we all know the airports lie when it comes to snow. I remember places were reporting in up to 23 inches


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;1246572 said:


> well it should be fun trying to do resi's why do I have a feeling that were gonna end up with 16 inches and we all know the airports lie when it comes to snow. I remember places were reporting in up to 23 inches


That and everyone is a doctor. Along with for the private guys you need to clean me out so I can go drive thru 10 inch's of snow in the street, get stuck then plowed in by me.:laughing:


----------



## Dustball

These forecast totals I've been looking at lately keep bumping up the totals. I'm guessing 15 inches for the metro.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dustball;1246626 said:


> These forecast totals I've been looking at lately keep bumping up the totals. I'm guessing 15 inches for the metro.


TWC has brought thiers down, this morning it was 4-6" towmorrow during the day. Now its 3-5" during the day. God I hope they are right.


----------



## PrimoSR

albhb3;1246572 said:


> well it should be fun trying to do resi's why do I have a feeling that were gonna end up with 16 inches and we all know the airports lie when it comes to snow. I remember places were reporting in up to 23 inches


Yeah we definitely had closer to 22" out here that storm.


----------



## PrimoSR

This is Paul's most recent update!

Just got a look at the very latest guidance - comfort level is pretty high that we're going to pick up a foot of snow, maybe 15" for parts of the metro by lunchtime on Monday. If the snow/rain ratio works out to be closer to 16/1 or even 18/1, this could wind up being closer to 16" for parts of the metro.


----------



## Green Grass

guess I better put the plow back on


----------



## qualitycut

Yea just got the plow and grill cover back on. Interested to see what we end up with.


----------



## NBI Lawn

PrimoSR;1246667 said:


> This is Paul's most recent update!
> 
> Just got a look at the very latest guidance - comfort level is pretty high that we're going to pick up a foot of snow, maybe 15" for parts of the metro by lunchtime on Monday. If the snow/rain ratio works out to be closer to 16/1 or even 18/1, this could wind up being closer to 16" for parts of the metro.


Damn. Paul is typically the only one that is correct too. What sucks is tomorrow during the day it will be warm so that means heavy wet stuff and then durning the night it will be cold. Nice hard ice layer under all 10"+ of snow . I wouldnt mind 8" of nice snow but up to 16" of slop snow is annoying.

Good luck to everyone! payup


----------



## SnowGuy73

Paul D's latest, updated about an hour ago....

Just got a look at the very latest guidance - comfort level is high that we'll get significant snow, but the models are going back and forth on where the heaviest snow bands will set up. The 12z morning run had the 12-16" band right over the metro, the 18z afternoon run shifts that band of extreme snow 50-100 miles south. Bottom line: much of the metro may pick up close to a foot of snow, an overall range of 8-12" for the metro by lunchtime on Monday. The best chance of 10-12", even 14" will probably set up over the south metro, with under 6-8" for the northern suburbs.

* 18z run shifts the very heaviest snow band just south of MSP, but it's still too close to call where that heavy band will set up. The 00z run should seal the fate of this storm once and for all - it comes out at 9:30 this evening.


----------



## CityGuy

Should snow now, washed and waxed the truck.


----------



## PrimoSR

Paul updated again...

*This will probably wind up being the second greatest snowfall of what has already been an unusually snowy winter, second only to the 17.1" that fell December 10-11, 2010. Latest guidance continues to keep the axis of heaviest snow almost directly over the Twin Cities, over a foot for much of central Minnesota, with less amounts over far southern (and northern) counties of the state. I wouldn't be surprised to see a few 14-16, even 18" amounts between Willmar, St. Cloud, the Twin Cities and Eau Claire, WI.


----------



## qualitycut

PrimoSR;1246870 said:


> Paul updated again...
> 
> *This will probably wind up being the second greatest snowfall of what has already been an unusually snowy winter, second only to the 17.1" that fell December 10-11, 2010. Latest guidance continues to keep the axis of heaviest snow almost directly over the Twin Cities, over a foot for much of central Minnesota, with less amounts over far southern (and northern) counties of the state. I wouldn't be surprised to see a few 14-16, even 18" amounts between Willmar, St. Cloud, the Twin Cities and Eau Claire, WI.


Little to much snow. Hope its at least fluff.


----------



## exmark1

I was hoping for no snow out of this one... I have too much going on right now


----------



## SSS Inc.

If we do end up with 13+ I think its because of it being fluffier than originally thought which is good. 
We're looking good for 4"+ on Friday too. :laughing: Just thought you guys would like to know. 
Good luck everybody! I'll try to report some totals from a hundred yards from the airport on one of my jobs so we can see how they stack up. I'm pretty sure all their snow blew across the highway over to me during the December Storm.


----------



## OC&D

The forecasters are making me tired already. I should just go to sleep now.....it looks like I'll need it.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1246905 said:


> The forecasters are making me tired already. I should just go to sleep now.....it looks like I'll need it.


Ha I have been thinking about that all day and how the customers or going to act this time around.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1246905 said:


> The forecasters are making me tired already. I should just go to sleep now.....it looks like I'll need it.


Agreed, they dont know what the hell is going to happen.

Watching the locals at six all of them kept conterdicting themselves.....


----------



## qualitycut

Well looks like most will fall during the day tomorrow so thats a plus. Have the day and night to keep up.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Not quite sure if this is a change or not(hard to keep track) but NWS has 3-5 tomorrow night now. So they are at 11-17" for Minneapolis.


----------



## qualitycut

I'm getting flashbacks from the December storm and I see people out riding their bikes and blocking side roads in Minneapolis trying to get to the coffee shop.


----------



## PrimoSR

Has anyone seen anything about timing? Trying to decide what time to get up.


----------



## PrimoSR

Just saw this on weather.gov

THE WINTER STORM WARNING IS NOW IN EFFECT FROM 6 AM SUNDAY TO
NOON CST MONDAY.

* TIMING...SNOW BEGINNING LATE SUNDAY MORNING...WITH THE HEAVIEST
SNOW SUNDAY AFTERNOON THROUGH EARLY MONDAY MORNING.

Going to stay up to watch the weather and then get some rest.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Quality, Exactly what I was thinking. I'm plowing with a Blizzard now so maybe I'll run around in scoop mode to get them off the street.
Primo, I don't think its really going to add up until after 7:00 or so. Still getting up at 4 just to make sure. 

The blizzard warning is getting ever so close to the metro. All of a sudden the talk is even more potential but nobody is changing their totals. This seems to be typical in these storms where they stick with the 6-14" but hint at the fact that things are looking more impressive. It looks like its going to be a slow mover and not out of here until 12:00 on monday. Sounds to me like somebody on here might be pushing 20". Maybe it will miss us.


----------



## qualitycut

Ch9 said 1-2 am 3-5 afternoon I'm hoping we don't get more than 10


----------



## SSS Inc.

Chikage just said 12-20". Mpls/St Paul 16"!!!!!!! Channel 9 seems to be the only one saying only 1-2 by noon.


----------



## qualitycut

Oo I thought they said am.


----------



## albhb3

this just in its making a U-Turn and going to texas


----------



## Wesley's Lawn

albhb3;1247081 said:


> this just in its making a U-Turn and going to texas


Ah wheres the fun in that. 

Ah just hurry up and get here already. payup


----------



## qualitycut

Wesley's Lawn;1247099 said:


> Ah wheres the fun in that.
> 
> Ah just hurry up and get here already. payup


I would rather have it hold off so I can get a good night sleep. I dint see much in the future.


----------



## albhb3

I really wanted to see the race this weekend but I guess I could just record it. Already got the heads up to be to the shop around noonish


----------



## unit28

If the winds pick up along with the rates per hour
I'm guessing they may pull the plows off the road again.

It seems pretty dry out, but at the 5000 ft range there may be some sleet
Looks like a good day to get to AM services but don't let yer gramma go out..

10" by late afternoon, 5" tonight, 2" by mid day Monday
this does not include drifting


----------



## OC&D

Not a flake falling yet here in St. Paul. Maybe I will go to the Wild game at 11:30.


----------



## Martinson9

No snow in Minnetonka yet. Radar shows it over us though. I've got tickets to the Wild game too. I doubt I'll be brave enough to go over there though. I'm praying for under 10 inches.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Martinson9;1247284 said:


> I'm praying for under 10 inches.


You and me both!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

NWS now has my zip code at 11-18" in Minneapolis. 
Possible thundersnow for the south half of the Metro. I have heard you can get upwards of 3-4" an hour in "thundersnow" conditions.


----------



## Martinson9

Epic.....anything happening south of the river yet?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Martinson9;1247290 said:


> Epic.....anything happening south of the river yet?


Nothing at all, which is fine by me!


----------



## SnowGuy73

The weather channel is running a crawler with snow total updates. Mankato 3", Albert Lea 1", and so on.


----------



## qualitycut

I'm getting nervous. I can hear the resis calling already I need to get out and get to the mall. I won't be answering my phone today. I have a feeling the roads won't be getting plowed much.


----------



## djagusch

Last night it sounded like it woul start about 3am or so being 6 hrs later is that going to be good or bad for us. If its going slower I would imagine more water is being dropped before it gets here. Is that correct thinking or am I off on that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1247322 said:


> I'm getting nervous


Join the club....


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;1247325 said:


> Last night it sounded like it woul start about 3am or so being 6 hrs later is that going to be good or bad for us. If its going slower I would imagine more water is being dropped before it gets here. Is that correct thinking or am I off on that.


Idk their totals haven't went down at all, they keep going up.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Flurries in Shakopee.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

It is slowing down, which is bad for us. Even Channel 9's snow-o-meter is pumping out almost 19" in Minneapolis. I wish it would just get started already. I don't know about you guys but as soon as there's a couple inches we're going to start running through things.


----------



## qualitycut

Same as Inver grove blood pressure is rising.


----------



## mnglocker

It just started @ 9:48 here in Delano, Wright County.


----------



## mnglocker

I've got a friend in Montevideo who said it was snowing like hell over an hour ago, another friend says it's hammering down in Rosemount.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Snowing here now...


----------



## Camden

Not a flake in central MN yet.


----------



## PrimoSR

A couple of little tiny flakes floating around here in Orono.


----------



## SnowGuy73

This is going to suck!!!


----------



## Dustball

qualitycut;1247322 said:


> I'm getting nervous. I can hear the resis calling already I need to get out and get to the mall. I won't be answering my phone today. I have a feeling the roads won't be getting plowed much.


This is what St. Paul had on their website yesterday- a whopping 7 plows for the city.



> St Paul Snow Update Saturday Feb 19 - 3pm
> 
> The present forecast calls for 10-14 inches during the day Sunday. Less than an inch is expected before 6am Sunday. Snow will be much lighter Sunday night into Monday. Predictions are for 12-18 inches total for the snow event. Heaviest snow is expected to occur between 1pm and 9pm at rates of 1 to 1.5 inches per hour. This snow will be accompanied with 20 to 30 mile per hour winds. It is possible that a snow emergency would be declared for Sunday night.
> 
> Our present plan is that we will have our regular Sunday crew of 7 work the primaries as best they can during the day tomorrow. With the high intensity snowfall it is very difficult to be effective plowing the new fallen snow. Our efforts during the day on Sunday will be geared towards keeping primary streets passable and assisting emergency vehicles. If we declared a snow emergency for Sunday night. We would plow all night phase starting at 9pm until completed, which could take us into late morning on Monday. The next shift would be called in to start the day phase plowing as the night phase is completed. Day phase plowing would continue until it is completed, which could take us into Monday night.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dustball;1247372 said:


> This is what St. Paul had on their website yesterday- a whopping 7 plows for the city.


Wow, the entire city of St. Paul will have twice the number of trucks on the road as I do...


----------



## veggin psd

Fox 9 says possible "historic" snowfall......
Is that bigger than epic December storm? :laughing:

Funny thing though......
Johndee forcasted this on FRIDAY!  Not as much snowfall as being sold now, but the placement.

http://www.johndee.com/forecast_graphic.htm


----------



## NBI Lawn

Epic Lawn Care;1247371 said:


> This is going to suck!!!


Is it coming down like slush or snow?

It's going to be EPIC :laughing:


----------



## Camden

Dustball;1247372 said:


> This is what St. Paul had on their website yesterday- a whopping 7 plows for the city.


7 trucks for the second largest city in the state? That's an absolute joke!


----------



## SnowGuy73

NBI Lawn;1247378 said:


> Is it coming down like slush or snow?
> 
> It's going to be EPIC :laughing:


Its snow, big flakes!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Heavy Snow here, I bet we have atleast a half inch on the ground already......


----------



## Wesley's Lawn

Still nothing here on the north side of town.


----------



## TKLAWN

This is gonna be alot of work. Snowing pretty good here.


----------



## NBI Lawn

I can count the flakes but it just started coming down in Lino Lakes.

Good luck gents :salute:


----------



## qualitycut

Wow if this happens for 24 hrs ouch


----------



## SnowGuy73

:waving: 
Well, I will talk to you guys on Tuesday. Stay safe out there.
:salute:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Its been coming down real good for about 1/2 hour in S. Mpls.. Just came back from the gas station(kids needed milk) and every time I look its coming down faster. And the "heavy stuff" is yet to come later today and tonight. At this rate I can easily believe the 18" amounts. BTW around here they are nice flakes not too wet.


----------



## mnglocker

Epic Lawn Care;1247411 said:


> :waving:
> Well, I will talk to you guys on Tuesday. Stay safe out there.
> :salute:


More or less, YES. :salute:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Epic Lawn Care;1247375 said:


> Wow, the entire city of St. Paul will have twice the number of trucks on the road as I do...


What exactly do you do with the 1/2 truck? Smart Car with a Lesco spreader on a tailgate hitch with a 4' shovel on the front?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1247444 said:


> What exactly do you do with the 1/2 truck? Smart Car with a Lesco spreader on a tailgate hitch with a 4' shovel on the front?


Haha.......


----------



## djagusch

The joys to come be safe, I'm going to try to keep up alittle better than decs mess.


----------



## qualitycut

Good thing I just got 10 boxes of girl scout cookies in the front door.


----------



## PrimoSR

.5" in Orono, pretty fluffy so far.


----------



## fozzy

One inch in st paul going out in a half an hour


----------



## albhb3

1.3 in eagan


----------



## CityGuy

Dusting here, waiting for phone to ring, I hate being on call already and it's my first time.


----------



## albhb3

well we should have 75-80 inches min for the winter after this at least according to the airport


----------



## qualitycut

Wind has really picked up here.


----------



## exmark1

Camden;1247362 said:


> Not a flake in central MN yet.


Nothing here in Alexandria, it keeps breaking up and pushing more east than north... maybe we won't get anything again like the last time the Cities got pounded in December.


----------



## PrimoSR

1" now in Orono.


----------



## SSS Inc.

1.75" south mpls. All of a sudden its coming down really fast. Heading out right now, good luck!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

1/8" in Blaine but starting to come down pretty good, tiny flakes though


----------



## albhb3

at least 2 in eagan and that wind is howlin


----------



## PrimoSR

2" out here, heading out for round one soon.


----------



## CityGuy

still a dusting in Plymouth/Hamel area


----------



## qualitycut

Heading out at 2.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Barely any flakes just north of Forest Lake.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1247591 said:


> Barely any flakes just north of Forest Lake.


Just wait we have 3 in in about 2 hrs.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

3 flakes??


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

MAYBE a 1/4" in Blaine and it's barely even snowing just blowing


----------



## Dustball

Radar shows some very heavy stuff near Pipestone/Windom heading our way.


----------



## exmark1

Few flurries here in Alexandria, we are most likely going to get missed again. They are dropping the forecast totals


----------



## qualitycut

Why don't people stay home?


----------



## exmark1

qualitycut;1247672 said:


> Why don't people stay home?


Because they like to make it impossible for us to work, we do a few gas stations and they are impossible to plow! Everyone has to park in your way or them getting in is more important then you clearing it out for them to get in


----------



## Camden

exmark1;1247654 said:


> Few flurries here in Alexandria, we are most likely going to get missed again. They are dropping the forecast totals


NOAA has the exact same forecast for you as it does for me. They still have us getting 6-10".


----------



## exmark1

Camden;1247676 said:


> NOAA has the exact same forecast for you as it does for me. They still have us getting 6-10".


I saw that...the way they keep pushing it back I am having doubts. If it comes were ready if not I get to sleep tonite lol


----------



## 87chevy

Whats everyone got so far? We've gotten a dusting...


----------



## exmark1

Nothing yet...few flakes


----------



## scott3430

I got nothing. Expected to have 2-5 inches this afternoon? North west Wisconsin. Frederic


----------



## djagusch

In st paul (61 & 94) have about 3" and coming down good.


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;1247736 said:


> In st paul (61 & 94) have about 3" and coming down good.


Thats forsure


----------



## Dustball

djagusch;1247736 said:


> In st paul (61 & 94) have about 3" and coming down good.


I concur. I'm at the St. Paul/South Maplewood border.


----------



## tls22

http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/uppermissvly_loop.php

those of you that have not seen anything.....its still on track...stuff in SD expanding east towards central MN....should be a nice event


----------



## PrimoSR

Snow is really slowing down in Orono, haven't really had any accumulation in the last hour. We have about 5" so far but the wind is starting to pick up too.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Whoo hoo we have 1/8" in Blaine. Hasn't snowed since 1ish. Anyone have any numbers for downtown St. Paul?


----------



## NBI Lawn

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1247751 said:


> Whoo hoo we have 1/8" in Blaine. Hasn't snowed since 1ish. Anyone have any numbers for downtown St. Paul?


94&61 has 3" and "coming down good"


----------



## qualitycut

Slowed way down in Minneapolis


----------



## Advantage

Light Lake effect snow here but we have almost 40mph sustained winds which are supposed to get even worse later. If/when the snow actually makes it up here it will be blizzard conditions for sure!


----------



## CityGuy

Snow in Plymouth, kinda hard but still only 1-2


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Almost 1/2" just north of Forest Lake


----------



## qualitycut

Just wait your in for a treat


----------



## Dustball

Wow, near white-out conditions here in SE St. Paul for a while now.


----------



## lazyike

Snow is piling up here in central minnesota. Just Wait it heading your way.

Pic was taken about 20 min. ago


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Djaugsch has been sending me texts, letting me know how much fun he's having.


----------



## djagusch

This is unreal right now half block visablilty.. just nuts.


----------



## djagusch

And why any is out besides plowers is dumb.


----------



## djagusch

Lwnmwrman I bet that office complex will call Monday "when can you restack the piles".


----------



## exmark1

lazyike;1247860 said:


> Snow is piling up here in central minnesota. Just Wait it heading your way.
> 
> Pic was taken about 20 min. ago


Where are you in Central MN? It's been over us on radar since 1 with nothing but a few flakes hitting the ground


----------



## albhb3

9 in eagan


----------



## lazyike

exmark1;1247884 said:


> Where are you in Central MN? It's been over us on radar since 1 with nothing but a few flakes hitting the ground


Willmar, MN


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1247892 said:


> 9 in eagan


In blown areas or actual accumulation?


----------



## albhb3

actual it is fricken nuts


----------



## exmark1

lazyike;1247900 said:


> Willmar, MN


ah we seem to get missed by alot of storms that stay south, who knows we could still get some tonite. Im in Alexandria


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1247910 said:


> actual it is fricken nuts


I was sown there around 2 and did a few and there was quite a bit hopefully it blows away


----------



## unit28

I have a 1 1/2" inch so far

it better spin around a few more times to let the weatherman off the hook.
I just don't see over 8" here in Isanti anytime soon.


----------



## fall46

*24 repair*

Anyone know of a 24hr shop . Plow is stuck will not move....in Saint Paul downtown area.....Anyone got someone I can call tonight


----------



## CityGuy

fall46;1248058 said:


> Anyone know of a 24hr shop . Plow is stuck will not move....in Saint Paul downtown area.....Anyone got someone I can call tonight


What kind of plow?


----------



## fall46

Western Unimount


----------



## qualitycut

Try signal pro in wsp small place but may be they got me going a month ago


----------



## djagusch

Plowworld but it is a bit of a drive. Call ahead but they were there earlier.


----------



## PrimoSR

12-13" in Orono, little/no city plows since about 11am. There is so much snow on the roads I saw snowmobilers on 15 driving through Mound. From 4pm to 8pm I don't think I went over 30mph.


----------



## qualitycut

There is a clover leaf and 4 other on ramps on 52 494 6 had semis jack kniffed its bad u can't even get to some resis and now won't till late morning after commercials are done.


----------



## mnglocker

PrimoSR;1248252 said:


> 12-13" in Orono, little/no city plows since about 11am. There is so much snow on the roads I saw snowmobilers on 15 driving through Mound. From 4pm to 8pm I don't think I went over 30mph.


I hate it when I miss that suicide run to down town on 394. That's 3 times this year. Stoooopid plowing job .


----------



## qualitycut

Another 1-3 coming


----------



## 87chevy

exmark1;1247914 said:


> ah we seem to get missed by alot of storms that stay south, who knows we could still get some tonite. Im in Alexandria


Im in Cyrus, bout 45 minutes from you exmark.

Woke up to alot more than I went to bed with.


----------



## qualitycut

Highways feel like a gravel road. Maybe a little salt.


----------



## veggin psd

Snowing harder now than it did yesteday.....

WTF weatherman?


----------



## qualitycut

15 inches in Bloomington with 11.8 inches at MSP, funny how they are practically the same spot. I think thats why they put bloomington in there to show the were on with the 15 in prediction. Heading back out tonight I just wasted 2 hrs of sleep looking at drive to see if the city plows went by, maybe half unreal. The side walks by some of the parks were plowed before the roads in Minneapolis.

Sorry if it doesnt make sense I have been in my truck for 24 hrs. I guess next time I will be careful for what I wish for.


----------



## 87chevy

Solid 7-8 up here


----------



## SSS Inc.

I measured almost 14" about a hundred yards from the airport this morning at 7:00 a.m. My favorite was last night they were reporting like 6.8 and by that point I was up to 12". Did anyone else have more trouble pushing this stuff toward morning. It seemed to condense quite a bit. We're all done now unless people want hauling. payup


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SSS Inc.;1248670 said:


> I measured almost 14" about a hundred yards from the airport this morning at 7:00 a.m. My favorite was last night they were reporting like 6.8 and by that point I was up to 12". Did anyone else have more trouble pushing this stuff toward morning. It seemed to condense quite a bit. We're all done now unless people want hauling. payup


Ya it firmed up, it rained a little.


----------



## Camden

We're still experiencing heavy snowfall here in central MN. Everything went really well this morning so hopefully round 2 will be trouble free also.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Pretty decent snow coming down in Mpls. Radar looks like it spinning in a perfect circle. Looks like we may get a couple more in the metro.


----------



## veggin psd

SSS Inc.;1248744 said:


> Pretty decent snow coming down in Mpls. Radar looks like it spinning in a perfect circle. Looks like we may get a couple more in the metro.


I completely agree....
I will get a round two out of this. Ran midnight til noon- power nap and repeat. This will save the month. February sucked so far glad to get this one.


----------



## albhb3

got done at 2 this afternoon started at 1 am the roads were horrible in medicine lake, new hope, crystal ect. have to give it to the HWY boys by 12 am 494 to 394 was completely plowed and ramps had at least 1 lane wide. It did stop for a while up there then the freezing rain. It was a good night however I have been up for 30 hours now also got a heck of a show from the airport they had so many machines on 1 runway the strobes looked like the landing lights while I was on the overpass by the mall


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1248870 said:


> got done at 2 this afternoon started at 1 am the roads were horrible in medicine lake, new hope, crystal ect. have to give it to the HWY boys by 12 am 494 to 394 was completely plowed and ramps had at least 1 lane wide. It did stop for a while up there then the freezing rain. It was a good night however I have been up for 30 hours now also got a heck of a show from the airport they had so many machines on 1 runway the strobes looked like the landing lights while I was on the overpass by the mall


At 12 pm today the ramp from 494 to 52 south was horrible I could go about 10 mph. All the highways were the worst I have seen. They must have some better employees up that way.


----------



## djagusch

So when do you guys think this will be done? Nws say 9pm but not updated for a while. The weather nazis on tv say .8 more tonight (when tonight is who knows). Getting sick of not knowing when the end is.


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;1248897 said:


> So when do you guys think this will be done? Nws say 9pm but not updated for a while. The weather nazis on tv say .8 more tonight (when tonight is who knows). Getting sick of not knowing when the end is.


Agreed I got my nap in and wanted to clean resis now. Tonight will be round 3 for us.


----------



## albhb3

got the call to be there at 4 why did it have to drop 3 more inches after we were done. I was truly looking forward to extra sleep. Does anyone else see the problem with DEE'S forcast I do


----------



## Martinson9

My wife bought me some special ice cream as a treat for working so hard!


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1249147 said:


> got the call to be there at 4 why did it have to drop 3 more inches after we were done. I was truly looking forward to extra sleep. Does anyone else see the problem with DEE'S forcast I do


Ch 5 is talking about potential storm next Monday


----------



## SSS Inc.

Martinson9;1249214 said:


> My wife bought me some special ice cream as a treat for working so hard!


 Its not kemps "moose tracks" is it. That stuff is awesome. My wife microwaved some hotdogs for dinner. :crying:

7:56 mpls 2.6" and still coming down. Going out at 9 for round 2-4 depending on the property. Its super fluffy though so it shouldn't take long.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1249268 said:


> Its not kemps "moose tracks" is it. That stuff is awesome. My wife microwaved some hotdogs for dinner. :crying:
> 
> 7:56 mpls 2.6" and still coming down. Going out at 9 for round 2-4 depending on the property. Its super fluffy though so it shouldn't take long.


Same here. was actually not as bad as I thought it was going to be.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Not as many idiots out this time in mpls. I saw a bunch of of cars stuck trying to turn off of the main roads onto the side streets. Didn't see one city plow on the streets in the 5 hours I was in mpls last night. A grader came down my street today though. Quality, did you see any plows out?


----------



## 87chevy

Did I say 7-8? I meant 17-19 in places the wind didnt blow. I had drifts up to my hood on some places. Light snow though that was nice


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1249343 said:


> Not as many idiots out this time in mpls. I saw a bunch of of cars stuck trying to turn off of the main roads onto the side streets. Didn't see one city plow on the streets in the 5 hours I was in mpls last night. A grader came down my street today though. Quality, did you see any plows out?


Nope only one was in a front yard on blaisdall look like he wreck with a suv. The alleys were plowed lastnight before the roads.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Well I apparently am the first one done. That 2-3" of fluff was a nice change. I got hit by a car (no damage to me but his hood was crumpled, he hit my real wheel on a flatbed) but that was ok because a little later I saw what I've been waiting for 8 years to see. HOT chick topless with the curtains wide open at a hotel I plow.  Things like this make plowing in the middle of the night worth it.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1249495 said:


> Well I apparently am the first one done. That 2-3" of fluff was a nice change. I got hit by a car (no damage to me but his hood was crumpled, he hit my real wheel on a flatbed) but that was ok because a little later I saw what I've been waiting for 8 years to see. HOT chick topless with the curtains wide open at a hotel I plow.  Things like this make plowing in the middle of the night worth it.


Ha I just had to check in to say some drunk girl walking through my lot flashed me and just made my night. But you shouldnt be looking in windows lol.


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1249495 said:


> Well I apparently am the first one done. That 2-3" of fluff was a nice change. I got hit by a car (no damage to me but his hood was crumpled, he hit my real wheel on a flatbed) but that was ok because a little later I saw what I've been waiting for 8 years to see. HOT chick topless with the curtains wide open at a hotel I plow.  Things like this make plowing in the middle of the night worth it.


I'll be the first one to call BS, unless there are pics???


----------



## SSS Inc.

Kinda cold to be flashing people outside! 
Sorry no pics but it totally happened. She was on the second floor and had no problem being in front of the window with all the lights on behind her. I can't help but to look when the only room with the shades open is the one with the naked chick. I must have cleaned the same spot at least 10 times before she shut the shades. 

Anybody else have any customers they don't seem to understand the 75" of snow is a lot and that's why the piles are taking up so much room? Actually had a guy try to tell us that we should have pushed the first storm back farther. If we even could have he would've gained about a foot. I think some of these people are out of money and simply don't know what to do anymore. They can't afford loader work or hauling so they are going to complain about 5" in November now in Feb.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1249771 said:


> Kinda cold to be flashing people outside!
> Sorry no pics but it totally happened. She was on the second floor and had no problem being in front of the window with all the lights on behind her. I can't help but to look when the only room with the shades open is the one with the naked chick. I must have cleaned the same spot at least 10 times before she shut the shades.
> 
> Anybody else have any customers they don't seem to understand the 75" of snow is a lot and that's why the piles are taking up so much room? Actually had a guy try to tell us that we should have pushed the first storm back farther. If we even could have he would've gained about a foot. I think some of these people are out of money and simply don't know what to do anymore. They can't afford loader work or hauling so they are going to complain about 5" in November now in Feb.


Yea the small people are starting to hurt with all these snow invoices and are going to find anyway to complain we have had to move snow 3 times on 1 lot and will have to again. I have been doing it for 4 years and have never done it once. It's funny because there was a post on plowsite saying you shouldn't have move or restart snow I'd you use the right equipment. Not with almost 80 in of snow.


----------



## unit28

well I'm done, dern stragglers anyway.

so much for me asking for the storm to spin around a bit more
I had pretty good blizzard type conditions out here.
and that upper level low wore out it's welcome with me.

I think we pretty much had two differnt storms slide in together.
what do you guys say?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1249825 said:


> Yea the small people are starting to hurt with all these snow invoices and are going to find anyway to complain we have had to move snow 3 times on 1 lot and will have to again. I have been doing it for 4 years and have never done it once. It's funny because there was a post on plowsite saying you shouldn't have move or restart snow I'd you use the right equipment. Not with almost 80 in of snow.


I saw the same post. Some of these guys don't think about anything but their own little world. I think some of them sit in a loader at some mall out in the sticks where space isn't a problem. I don't think they realize that not every job has an open field next door. I don't care how small or big a job is, if they need all the spots your gonna have to stack it or haul it because there is no more grass to dump it on. I'd like to see some of these "right equipment" guys get that equipment into a 20 space apartment building in Minneapolis. Its almost impossible for us to trailer even a Bobcat for stacking or hauling to some of our jobs. We have a property where until the last two storms we relocated on-site every bit of snow. Its about 6 acres and we have moved almost 600 tandem axel loads. Even with a loader and dozer on-site to make a giant mountain they would still be missing a quarter of their parking spots if we didn't haul it off.


----------



## albhb3

finally back in finished at 2 saw a car rolled over on 394. Any word on monday I hope not btw any of you have sore ankles because my right one is killing me


----------



## qualitycut

Few more inches on Friday.


----------



## albhb3

^yep I see fuel jumped way up again


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1250067 said:


> Few more inches on Friday.


hope to see a few more with easier field conditions.

And I can't understand the people out there.
One guy on TV said he didn't know it was going to be that bad out.


----------



## Dustball

albhb3;1250083 said:


> ^yep I see fuel jumped way up again


What annoys me is how the prices jump. I've been following this trend for many years now- if the gas price is going to go up, it'll usually be either on a Tues or a Thurs.

Look at the trends here-
http://www.twincitiesgasprices.com/retail_price_chart.aspx

Compare the Twin Cities to just about any other city over 3+ months and you'll notice our huge spikes compared to gradual increases elsewhere.

Here's us vs Maryland and Seattle-


----------



## albhb3

So I got a story for you guys sunday was riding with my father plowing he works as a Maint. supervisor so he gets a call from a property manager I guess another companys plow driver was caught pushing snow directly at a cop. Lets put it this way driver mexican, no lic., green card, couldnt speak english and ended up with the truck towed and him taking a ride downtown this is right on 42.


----------



## qualitycut

^ pushing it into the street at him or what?


----------



## SSS Inc.

When you say he was pushing snow at a cop what exactly was he trying to accomplish? Was the cop in the way and he was going to bury the car? 
10$ says he'll be back plowing the next storm. Who needs proper I.D..


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1250494 said:


> When you say he was pushing snow at a cop what exactly was he trying to accomplish? Was the cop in the way and he was going to bury the car?
> 10$ says he'll be back plowing the next storm. Who needs proper I.D..


Yea we are in Minnesota not Arizona.


----------



## albhb3

both he was trying to push it into the middle of the freaking highway at that point the cop was watching him and when the cop pulled up he tried to bury him


----------



## SSS Inc.

So he was pushing snow onto 42, and to avoid dealing with the cop decided to push snow onto the cop car. I almost forgot that snowplowing is a job that Americans wont do. Time to hand this guy a shovel.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1250506 said:


> So he was pushing snow onto 42, and to avoid dealing with the cop decided to push snow onto the cop car. I almost forgot that snowplowing is a job that Americans wont do. Time to hand this guy a shovel.


Huh? Hand a shovel to who?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS I saw you ridding your bike the other day.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hand a shovel to the guy that should not be driving a plow truck. First reason.... no license, secondly he apparently is an idiot if he thinks he can push snow onto the highway let alone at the cop car. A shovel cannot cause as much trouble as a truck. (unless you throw snow in the cops face)


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1250521 said:


> SSS I saw you ridding your bike the other day.


I was on my way to get coffee at starbucks. Its just nice to be out sometimes.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1250525 said:


> Hand a shovel to the guy that should not be driving a plow truck. First reason.... no license, secondly he apparently is an idiot if he thinks he can push snow onto the highway let alone at the cop car. A shovel cannot cause as much trouble as a truck. (unless you throw snow in the cops face)


Well atl least he didn't hit one of my light poles like you did.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1250531 said:


> Well atl least he didn't hit one of my light poles like you did.


Are you like 12 or something. I think you better go to bed now, you have school tomorrow Drake.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1250536 said:


> Are you like 12 or something. I think you better go to bed now, you have school tomorrow Drake.


Just saying. don't comment on everything you read on the internet plow forums.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1250531 said:


> Well atl least he didn't hit one of my light poles like you did.


I dont know the story on this but why would you even need to bring this up if it did happen? He was commenting on a post on here, thats what this forum is for so people can discuss, share and comment on things, This is one of the only drama free threads I have seen on here, you dont need to start it.


----------



## 87chevy

qualitycut;1250577 said:


> I dont know the story on this but why would you even need to bring this up if it did happen? He was commenting on a post on here, thats what this forum is for so people can discuss, share and comment on things, This is one of the only drama free threads I have seen on here, you dont need to start it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Just for the record, I do not have a clue who this guy is.

Back to the weather thread....Looks like a small chance of 1-2" Friday.


----------



## Martinson9

According to the weather terrorist, aka Paul Douglas, there is also a chance of 1 to 2 on Saturday. I'm hoping for one or less. We have very few 1 inch accounts.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Martinson9;1250695 said:


> According to the weather terrorist, aka Paul Douglas, there is also a chance of 1 to 2 on Saturday. I'm hoping for one or less. We have very few 1 inch accounts.


I read that too. Channel 5 is keeping their eyes on Sunday/Monday as well. The storm is supposed to stay well south of us but so was the last storm at one point. One of the models I look at has moved the moisture north already. Here is one of the graphics I looked at this morning. Its for a 6 hour period ending at midnight. FYI the little numbers are water not snow. Notice how close to the metro .5" of water is.


----------



## Martinson9

Personally I don't think he's a weather terrorist. That's just what Barriero from KFAN calls him. I actually love his blog on startribune.com


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;1250506 said:


> So he was pushing snow onto 42, and to avoid dealing with the cop decided to push snow onto the cop car. I almost forgot that snowplowing is a job that Americans wont do. * Time to hand this guy a shovel*.


You mean hand this guy a one way trip back to mexicowesport


----------



## mnglocker

albhb3;1249960 said:


> finally back in finished at 2 saw a car rolled over on 394. Any word on monday I hope not btw any of you have sore ankles because my right one is killing me


My right ankle always hurts.

And, I think I fixed out blizzard problems, I ordered chains for my tires and the deflector for my MVP. It shouldn't snow again all year.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1250705 said:


> I read that too. Channel 5 is keeping their eyes on Sunday/Monday as well. *The storm is supposed to stay well south of us but so was the last storm at one point*. One of the models I look at has moved the moisture north already. Here is one of the graphics I looked at this morning. Its for a 6 hour period ending at midnight. FYI the little numbers are water not snow. Notice how close to the metro .5" of water is.


what was interesting moreso on the last one was the upper level low that moved in.
That's what they really missed. If that wouldn't have moved in then the snow totals would have been way less for the north metro. Without that our totals would have been about
7". We were expected to get about 6" to 8" from the git but wound up with a tad over 9"





listen at the 1.26 second mark for totals from Alexandria to Mora

I think we all heard what the size of the track width was, but the late start threw off a few folks from thinking it was another no show.

I like the input you always have. and really think it helps take the guess work out of it all when we all offer good reliable sources.

The low pressure pointed for Monday seems to be stretched more northward than possible.
Note the tight banding south of us then it widens out over us. That to me says it should stay south of me anyway. From the majority of models the only big change for my side of town is cold air coming around from Alaska.


----------



## qualitycut

Epic must have skipped town. Haven't seen him on since Sunday lol.


----------



## albhb3

^ more likely hinding from the clients


----------



## SSS Inc.

Unit,

Listening to that audio gets me all worked up and nervous again hearing those totals. I had over 18" on most of my jobs and looking back I'm surprised how well it went for us anyway. Monday doesn't seem likely to me either. The newest stuff I have looked at puts it southeast of us. This time a year these storms seem to track more our way so I am still on the fence. I don't know if the temps in Ohio will be cold enough but it looks like they could be in for a heck of a storm. 

Thanks for the kind words btw.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1250977 said:


> Unit,
> 
> Listening to that audio gets me all worked up and nervous again hearing those totals. I had over 18" on most of my jobs and looking back I'm surprised how well it went for us anyway. Monday doesn't seem likely to me either. The newest stuff I have looked at puts it southeast of us. This time a year these storms seem to track more our way so I am still on the fence. I don't know if the temps in Ohio will be cold enough but it looks like they could be in for a heck of a storm.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words btw.


right on, But overall I think we all handled this last one like any other day.

with all we have on the ground I'm wondering if and when us lawn jockeys can be expecting to throw down that first ap of pre

best of luck


----------



## albhb3

Suppost to be a late spring:crying: I hope we can all get to work no later that the 20th of april


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1251024 said:


> Suppost to be a late spring:crying: I hope we can all get to work no later that the 20th of april


Yea it seems like that's usually the latest week.


----------



## SSS Inc.

We do a lot of Spring parking lot and road sweeping. Usually we start about the 15th of April but I can't imagine all these piles will be completely gone. I suppose you lawn guys have a lot of problems with over-saturated ground conditions.


----------



## qualitycut

Ch 5 is sounding confident on a few inches Friday, If I remember correctly wasn't that last storm supposed to be south of us too?


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1251189 said:


> Ch 5 is sounding confident on a few inches Friday, If I remember correctly wasn't that last storm supposed to be south of us too?


I hope not have to take the the little lady to orientation in st paul.Have a job interview as well as helping my parents move there stuff to storage for a showing on sunday. Crazy put is the house isnt even on the market yet Oh and saw a guys boss V with a half snapped A frame today so maybe QC isnt as rough on stuff as I believe


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1251220 said:


> I hope not have to take the the little lady to orientation in st paul.Have a job interview as well as helping my parents move there stuff to storage for a showing on sunday. Crazy put is the house isnt even on the market yet Oh and saw a guys boss V with a half snapped A frame today so maybe QC isnt as rough on stuff as I believe


Smart a$$ huh?


----------



## albhb3

Hey its not nearly as bad the guy who does all of the salting at the company my dad works for was hauling snow last night. He had just bought a huge blower for loading trucks easier. You know what happens when a stray logging chain somehow gets into that pile and subsequently gets into that blower.It was brand spanking new, the gearbox is going to cost nearly 5000 from canada oops payup


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1251480 said:


> Hey its not nearly as bad the guy who does all of the salting at the company my dad works for was hauling snow last night. He had just bought a huge blower for loading trucks easier. You know what happens when a stray logging chain somehow gets into that pile and subsequently gets into that blower. The gearbox is going to cost nearly 5000 from canada oops payup


ouch I always think of that when I see guys blowing lots and the state boys doing it. I found a tailgate and a tire in my pile the other day after it melted a bit.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I found a fridge and a roll of carpet when moving snow with a Bobcat about a month ago. It was next to a power pole and for a second I though it was some sort of electrical component. I can't imagine wrecking a brand new blower of that caliber. I guess the profit was lost on that job, I bet he wishes he never got that project. That really sucks but I would like to have seen it when it happened.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Well, that was an expensive snow storm for us........ 

Down one Blizzard snow plow ($1200 to fix), one Toro snow blower ($620 to replace), one Silverado box side ($1362 to repair), one Bobcat with the power Bobtatch not working (not billed yet), and six stitches in my right index finger (not billed yet).

I sure hope we are done with the snow.........


----------



## Martinson9

Epic Lawn Care;1251834 said:


> Well, that was an expensive snow storm for us........
> 
> Down one Blizzard snow plow ($1200 to fix), one Toro snow blower ($620 to replace), one Silverado box side ($1362 to repair), one Bobcat with the power Bobtatch not working (not billed yet), and six stitches in my right index finger (not billed yet).
> 
> I sure hope we are done with the snow.........


That sounds like our December storm. Is anyone sick of snow yet?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Martinson9;1251867 said:


> That sounds like our December storm. Is anyone sick of snow yet?


I was already sick of it when we got the 8 inches in November!


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;1251189 said:


> Ch 5 is sounding confident on a few inches Friday, If I remember correctly wasn't that last storm supposed to be south of us too?


Nws down graded my area. Doesn't show even 20% now. Ch 5 are always trying to hype storms.


----------



## qualitycut

Epic Lawn Care;1251834 said:


> Well, that was an expensive snow storm for us........
> 
> Down one Blizzard snow plow ($1200 to fix), one Toro snow blower ($620 to replace), one Silverado box side ($1362 to repair), one Bobcat with the power Bobtatch not working (not billed yet), and six stitches in my right index finger (not billed yet).
> 
> I sure hope we are done with the snow.........


Sorry to hear man, I was wondering what happened. So you ready for more snow lol


----------



## albhb3

Epic Lawn Care;1251834 said:


> Well, that was an expensive snow storm for us........
> 
> Down one Blizzard snow plow ($1200 to fix), one Toro snow blower ($620 to replace), *one Silverado box side ($1362 to repair), *one Bobcat with the power Bobtatch not working (not billed yet), and six stitches in my right index finger (not billed yet).
> 
> well if you need QC has a spear tailgate :laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

So are we going to get the story on it?


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1252029 said:


> Epic Lawn Care;1251834 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that was an expensive snow storm for us........
> 
> Down one Blizzard snow plow ($1200 to fix), one Toro snow blower ($620 to replace), *one Silverado box side ($1362 to repair), *one Bobcat with the power Bobtatch not working (not billed yet), and six stitches in my right index finger (not billed yet).
> 
> well if you need QC has a spear tailgate :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think its his color but then again brinkmans trucks look like that.
Click to expand...


----------



## oppi2010

so does any one think theres going to be plowable snow this weekend


----------



## qualitycut

oppi2010;1252218 said:



> so does any one think theres going to be plowable snow this weekend


If you have 1 in accts there's a chance


----------



## oppi2010

nope 2inch sounds like somemore sit around and wait


----------



## qualitycut

Well my weather app all of a sudden has 50% chance of snow now Fri Sat and Sun?
Edit: several inches Sunday storm track is sliding north.


----------



## Martinson9

How come in years past an 80% chance of snow meant we'd get nothing. Now they even mention the word and we get more than 8 inches. The factoid that is scaring me is we've never (going back to 1891) had more than two 12 inch storms in a year. With our luck it pretty much guarantees it's going to happen this year.


----------



## qualitycut

Martinson9;1252503 said:


> How come in years past an 80% chance of snow meant we'd get nothing. Now they even mention the word and we get more than 8 inches. The factoid that is scaring me is we've never (going back to 1891) had more than two 12 inch storms in a year. With our luck it pretty much guarantees it's going to happen this year.


it already has we have had 2 over 18 in the cities. Where you from?


----------



## Dustball

qualitycut;1252508 said:


> it already has we have had 2 over 18 in the cities. Where you from?


He said more than two. Two 12"+ storms in a single season has happened before but not three.


----------



## qualitycut

Dustball;1252552 said:


> He said more than two. Two 12"+ storms in a single season has happened before but not three.


My bad I missed the more. I wasnt being a smart ass when I said where you from I thought figured he was northern mn.


----------



## SSS Inc.

The scary thing about Sunday is just how close over 1" of moisture is to us right now. If things happened the way I see it now the s.e. corner of the state could see over a foot. Its not that far away so I think there is still a good chance the track could move far enough north to put us into the measurable snow. The storm will cover a large area but the band that carries the greatest amount of moisture is very narrow just like our last storm so a shift of 75 miles is all that it will take to bring the heavy snow back to the metro. The way the computer models have been bouncing around storm tracks just about every other day I am going to say we have a equal chance at nothing vs.6"+


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1252612 said:


> The scary thing about Sunday is just how close over 1" of moisture is to us right now. If things happened the way I see it now the s.e. corner of the state could see over a foot. Its not that far away so I think there is still a good chance the track could move far enough north to put us into the measurable snow. The storm will cover a large area but the band that carries the greatest amount of moisture is very narrow just like our last storm so a shift of 75 miles is all that it will take to bring the heavy snow back to the metro. The way the computer models have been bouncing around storm tracks just about every other day I am going to say we have a equal chance at nothing vs.6"+


Ch 5 is saying 4-6 11 says snow but no total. On another note sss I was talking to my neighbor who works for aspen equipment and was telling me that a company that buys cutting edges from them is going through 1 edge every few storms because the church put some type of material over the asphalt to make it last longer you ever heard of that? I wad hoping to get through the year with mine but theres about an inch left maybe and it sounds snowy. I wanted to sell it next fall.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1252661 said:


> Ch 5 is saying 4-6 11 says snow but no total. On another note sss I was talking to my neighbor who works for aspen equipment and was telling me that a company that buys cutting edges from them is going through 1 edge every few storms because the church put some type of material over the asphalt to make it last longer you ever heard of that? I wad hoping to get through the year with mine but theres about an inch left maybe and it sounds snowy. I wanted to sell it next fall.


OT babypayup


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1252661 said:


> Ch 5 is saying 4-6 11 says snow but no total. On another note sss I was talking to my neighbor who works for aspen equipment and was telling me that a company that buys cutting edges from them is going through 1 edge every few storms because the church put some type of material over the asphalt you ever heard of that? I wad hoping to get through the year with mine but theres about an inch left maybe and it sounds snowy. I wanted to sell it next fall.


I have never heard of anything that would wear a cutting edge that quick. Do they have plows with some sort of down pressure. The only surface on parking lots you will find are either untouched blacktop such as new or old and never been sealed, the second would be a chemical seal(coal tar or asphalt emulsion) black in color like you would use on a home driveway and the third would be a a chipseal(hot oil with a cover aggregate like trap rock or granite, 50% of the parking lots and 100% of the streets are this type. The most abrasive is the chipseal because of the angular rock which actually smooths out over time. I'm guessing its a chipseal but like I said a lot of parking lots in the metro are done this way not to mention all the darn streets. Sounds crazy to me unless they used diamonds or something. See if you can find out the name of the church because we have bid on just about every church around so maybe I know it. We actually chipsealed Aspen about 3 or 4 years ago. We get all of our plows serviced there too except for my Blizzard.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1252716 said:


> I have never heard of anything that would wear a cutting edge that quick. Do they have plows with some sort of down pressure. The only surface on parking lots you will find are either untouched blacktop such as new or old and never been sealed, the second would be a chemical seal(coal tar or asphalt emulsion) black in color like you would use on a home driveway and the third would be a a chipseal(hot oil with a cover aggregate like trap rock or granite, 50% of the parking lots and 100% of the streets are this type. The most abrasive is the chipseal because of the angular rock which actually smooths out over time. I'm guessing its a chipseal but like I said a lot of parking lots in the metro are done this way not to mention all the darn streets. Sounds crazy to me unless they used diamonds or something. See if you can find out the name of the church because we have bid on just about every church around so maybe I know it. We actually chipsealed Aspen about 3 or 4 years ago. We get all of our plows serviced there too except for my Blizzard.


It's in woodbury is all I know


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1252699 said:


> OT babypayup


?????? Huh


----------



## albhb3

I dont know if its possible but could it be related to plow angle


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1252745 said:


> ?????? Huh


 I'm guessing because its the weekend and that would be overtime for the city guys. I wish I got overtime on the weekend. Doesn't happen often in the winter anyway.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1252755 said:


> I'm guessing because its the weekend and that would be overtime for the city guys. I wish I got overtime on the weekend. Doesn't happen often in the winter anyway.


Yea I should have looked to see posted it.


----------



## unit28

still looking like a dice game to me
{for Sunday night}...predictions at it's finest.

THE 00Z NAM HAD THE STRONGER NORTHERN STREAM
CLOSED LOW AT 850 MB...RESULTING IN GREATER MOISTURE WRAPPED INTO
THE COLD SECTOR AND GREATER SNOW IN SOUTHWEST WI. THE REMAINING
SOLUTIONS PROVIDE A SLOWER DEVELOPMENT OF AN 850 MB LOW AND THE
MIXED PRECIP AREA FURTHER NORTHEAST.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1252745 said:


> ?????? Huh


I think Hamel was saying he just finished from the last storm.


----------



## qualitycut

We are still tracking a potential snow storm for Southeastern Minnesota later Sunday into Early Monday. The current forecast track will allow this storm to miss the Twin Cities but we are not convinced of this track. The storm could still take more of a westerly path and bring the metro some snow...stay tuned.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1247883 said:


> Lwnmwrman I bet that office complex will call Monday "when can you restack the piles".


You still wanna take that bet??

BTW, last night after I got home from stacking your piles at the townhomes, 101 temp and it's a good thing I'm not plowing today.

I'd have to plow for 5 minutes, take off for a gas station, plow for 10 minutes, head to the gas station again.


----------



## qualitycut

Just had a long time customer I have mowed and plowed for call me and ask if I could plow his driveway the rest of the year. His daughters bf quit showing up to do it.


----------



## albhb3

^obviosly somebody isnt getting any pu$$y lately:laughing: on not such a funny note gas is up to $3.49:crying::crying:


----------



## unit28

Feb 25, 2011 
Oil futures hit $103 a barrel in New York trading Thursday but ended the day at $97.28, down 82 cents. In Europe, oil also fell in electronic trading after nearing $120 a barrel.

Petroleum prices had surged on fears that political unrest in Libya, Egypt and other countries could reduce global supplies -- pushing fuel costs higher and throwing the fledgling global economic recovery into reverse.

But energy traders were calmed Thursday by news that Saudi Arabia, the world's biggest oil exporter and OPEC's de facto leader, was in talks with European refiners to fill the gap caused by the disruption in Libya, which pumps about 2% of world oil consumption.

In addition, the International Energy Agency, a Paris-based energy advisor to industrialized countries, said it would tap oil reserves if needed. And the White House said the U.S. and other countries had the ability to act if world oil supplies were constrained.

Saudi Arabia's promises to rein in prices by boosting production might appear surprising given that its economy is almost entirely dependent on oil revenue. And Saudi leaders, finding themselves surrounded by unnerving populist revolts, have been frustrated that the U.S. seems sympathetic to the uprisings.

*But the latest assurance makes public what the Saudis have been doing quietly since the fall: gradually increasing production to keep up with growing demand and to damp prices. *

The Saudis' official OPEC quota is about 8.05 million barrels a day, but analysts like Knapp estimate that the kingdom has pumped an additional 400,000 barrels a day since October to meet growing global demand as economies recovered.

well...I didn't see a de-crease @ the pumps. hmmmm


----------



## djagusch

Nws has a new weather story map 1 to 2 right through the metro.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

At least by tomorrow I won't have to worry about anything left in my stomach to interrupt the plowing.

Exact locations through mid-cities show 1-3", 1-2" for the north side.

I'll have to fix the headlight on the plow tomorrow I guess.


----------



## SSS Inc.

This is the weather discussion as of 6:00 on the nws website. "THIS WINTER CONTINUES TO IMPRESS AS ATTENTION IN THE FORECAST SHIFTS TO SATURDAY. WHILE A SURFACE HIGH PRESSURE IS DEPICTED...A QUICK MOVING SHORT WAVE HAS A FAVORABLE TEMPERATURE PROFILE AND MESOSCALE FORCING TO LIKELY PROMOTE A QUICK TWO TO FOUR INCHES OF SNOW...INCLUDING IN PART OF THE TWIN CITIES METRO AREA."

At the noon hour they were saying a dusting to an inch or two. I'm ready and I hope it happens. We've plowed so much this year that it might as well keep coming until all of a sudden its 70 degrees everyday. I figure my business (asphalt) will be greatly hurt this year if the oil prices are as ridiculous as I have read on here and listened to on the radio so the more white stuff the better.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1253607 said:


> This is the weather discussion as of 6:00 on the nws website. "THIS WINTER CONTINUES TO IMPRESS AS ATTENTION IN THE FORECAST SHIFTS TO SATURDAY. WHILE A SURFACE HIGH PRESSURE IS DEPICTED...A QUICK MOVING SHORT WAVE HAS A FAVORABLE TEMPERATURE PROFILE AND MESOSCALE FORCING TO LIKELY PROMOTE A QUICK TWO TO FOUR INCHES OF SNOW...INCLUDING IN PART OF THE TWIN CITIES METRO AREA."
> 
> At the noon hour they were saying a dusting to an inch or two. I'm ready and I hope it happens. We've plowed so much this year that it might as well keep coming until all of a sudden its 70 degrees everyday. I figure my business (asphalt) will be greatly hurt this year if the oil prices are as ridiculous as I have read on here and listened to on the radio so the more white stuff the better.


Yea I wouldn't mind snow up till April then melt in a few days. Just no more big ones. When is it suppossed to start stop?


----------



## unit28

if we do get some snow, at least it will be light and fluffy
I'm tiring out of graupel


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1253615 said:


> Yea I wouldn't mind snow up till April then melt in a few days. Just no more big ones. When is it suppossed to start stop?


It looks like it should start around noon or so an end in the late afternoon if it happens.

Additional info: Next Thursday looks interesting. Chikage mentioned it today and I am seeing it on one of the models. Right now it puts a rather large area of moisture right over us. The temps may be problematic but if it were all snow we would be looking at over 8" for sure. Something for those that want snow to keep an eye on for sure.


----------



## unit28

what I think about tomorrow..less than an inch for me.
The high pressure might be strong enough to beat down that fast moving low.pressure system.

we're on the fringe of it again,
which means it is enough to keep the water to snow ratio high enough to really make the popcorn fly. But the water vapor radar still shows some southward pull off the West coast.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1253700 said:


> It looks like it should start around noon or so an end in the late afternoon if it happens.
> 
> Additional info: Next Thursday looks interesting. Chikage mentioned it today and I am seeing it on one of the models. Right now it puts a rather large area of moisture right over us. The temps may be problematic but if it were all snow we would be looking at over 8" for sure. Something for those that want snow to keep an eye on for sure.


I sick of snow but I will take the easy money till summer work starts bottom line. SSS I don't know if you do small drive for asphalt but if you do I may have a I'm for ya pm me if you do.


----------



## djagusch

So do you guys think st paul will even get a inch?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1253607 said:


> This is the weather discussion as of 6:00 on the nws website. "THIS WINTER CONTINUES TO IMPRESS AS ATTENTION IN THE FORECAST SHIFTS TO SATURDAY. WHILE A SURFACE HIGH PRESSURE IS DEPICTED...A QUICK MOVING SHORT WAVE HAS A FAVORABLE TEMPERATURE PROFILE AND MESOSCALE FORCING TO LIKELY PROMOTE A QUICK TWO TO FOUR INCHES OF SNOW...INCLUDING IN PART OF THE TWIN CITIES METRO AREA."
> 
> At the noon hour they were saying a dusting to an inch or two. I'm ready and I hope it happens. We've plowed so much this year that it might as well keep coming until all of a sudden its 70 degrees everyday. I figure my business (asphalt) will be greatly hurt this year if the oil prices are as ridiculous as I have read on here and listened to on the radio so the more white stuff the better.


I'm with you. 90% of my business is on flat fee and we're so far behind on bills now that we'll never get caught up until lawn invoices go out April 1.

We're this close to the all time record, let's hit it!!! That way WE can be the ones that can tell youngsters as they grow up... "This snow ain't nothing! Hell, in '10-'11 we had so much snow....yada yada yada".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1254017 said:


> So do you guys think st paul will even get a inch?


There'll be an inch in St. Paul. But you can plow your whole townhomes into the corner of the back alley where you left that pile of snow.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1254026 said:


> I'm with you. 90% of my business is on flat fee and we're so far behind on bills now that we'll never get caught up until lawn invoices go out April 1.
> 
> We're this close to the all time record, let's hit it!!! That way WE can be the ones that can tell youngsters as they grow up... "This snow ain't nothing! Hell, in '10-'11 we had so much snow....yada yada yada".


You want to be the up hill both ways guy huh?.


----------



## unit28

.DAY ONE...TODAY AND TONIGHT

A FAST MOVING STORM SYSTEM WILL CAUSE LIGHT SNOW TO DEVELOP
ACROSS SOUTHERN MINNESOTA AND WEST CENTRAL WISCONSIN TODAY. IT
APPEARS THAT A WIDE AREA WILL RECEIVE ONE TO TWO INCHES OF SNOW
FOR MAINLY AREAS SOUTH OF A GRANITE FALLS TO THE SOUTHERN SUBURBS
OF THE TWIN CITIES...TO AN EAU CLAIRE WISCONSIN LINE. AN ISOLATED
THREE INCH TOTAL IS POSSIBLE FROM REDWOOD FALLS TO MANKATO...AND
OWATONNA.


12 hr Wind Speed Forecast Chart for Minneapolis, MN 
Forecast is valid from 3:00 pm to Midnight (CST), 26th day of this month

Elev Speed in Miles Per Hour 
3000 11 mph 
6000 17 mph 
9000 23 mph 
12000 58 mph 
18000 64 mph 
24000 71 mph 
30000 81 mph 
34000 112 mph 
39000 109 mph 


up to the 3000 ft mark, the wind direction is north east...hello snow,

fingers crossed I get 2".payup


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1254026 said:


> I'm with you. 90% of my business is on flat fee and we're so far behind on bills now that we'll never get caught up until lawn invoices go out April 1.
> 
> We're this close to the all time record, let's hit it!!! That way WE can be the ones that can tell youngsters as they grow up... "This snow ain't nothing! Hell, in '10-'11 we had so much snow....yada yada yada".


If that happens t shirts bragging that up I would make/sell.


----------



## Martinson9

unit28;1253385 said:


> The Saudis' official OPEC quota is about 8.05 million barrels a day, but analysts like Knapp estimate that the kingdom has pumped an additional 400,000 barrels a day since October to meet growing global demand as economies recovered.
> 
> well...I didn't see a de-crease @ the pumps. hmmmm


The reason supply was up is because demand was up so price isn't going to go down. If they pumped an extra 400,000 that didn't have demand for it prices would have gone down.

This concludes Econ 101.


----------



## unit28

my grandkids already get bragging rights. and they like it.

But I think to do it right, Id have to get my grandkids out and shovel more snow.

here's a good example they could say.
I remember my Grandpa made me shovel all that snow 3 times a day.
Just so I could get his mail.


----------



## unit28

Martinson9;1254075 said:


> The reason supply was up is because demand was up so price isn't going to go down. If they pumped an extra 400,000 that didn't have demand for it prices would have gone down.
> 
> This concludes Econ 101.


I've got my suspicions about that, 
with the way taxes are appropriated, unemployment and the housing market..

I'ts kind of hard for me to think we're using a little more oil than last year.

With oil being a hedge, maybe the market is forcasting a big change in the recession?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Real tiny flakes right now north of Forest Lake.


----------



## SSS Inc.

It looks like it might be tough to get 2" in the heart of the metro, actually 1" would take about 12 hours at the rate its going in south Mpls. I saw on the news and the radar that south of the metro could get 3"(redwood falls-mankato). Keeping my fingers crossed for it to slide north a bit.

Btw: I like the t-shirt idea if we somehow break the record. I remember my grandma wearing an "I survived the Halloween Blizzard" sweatshirt for a couple years. I think there's a market for the shirts.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

T-shirts along the lines of "I never had as many snow blow jobs as I did in '10-'11".<<< snowplowing humor right there.

Or "This isn't your father's winter" (little more family friendly)


----------



## djagusch

so when is this crap going to stop? I still see stuff in sd coming.


----------



## mnglocker

We've already got 3/4" down in Delano.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1254137 said:


> It looks like it might be tough to get 2" in the heart of the metro, actually 1" would take about 12 hours at the rate its going in south Mpls. I saw on the news and the radar that south of the metro could get 3"(redwood falls-mankato). Keeping my fingers crossed for it to slide north a bit.
> 
> Btw: I like the t-shirt idea if we somehow break the record. I remember my grandma wearing an "I survived the Halloween Blizzard" sweatshirt for a couple years. I think there's a market for the shirts.


So are you saying that we arnt going to get an inch


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

'bout 1/4" north of F.L. right now.

Heading to Lino to do some shopping and replace some front tires on the one truck that are about ready to blow out the sidewall.

I was REALLY hoping to last the winter, but I just can't risk it anymore. Just another check that'll bounce until receivables gets caught up..... darn customers anyways.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1254216 said:


> 'bout 1/4" north of F.L. right now.
> 
> Heading to Lino to do some shopping and replace some front tires on the one truck that are about ready to blow out the sidewall.
> 
> I was REALLY hoping to last the winter, but I just can't risk it anymore. Just another check that'll bounce until receivables gets caught up..... darn customers anyways.


I'm in the same boat with my cutting edge they want about 400 the replace it.


----------



## djagusch

Quality how much snow in your parts?


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;1254232 said:


> Quality how much snow in your parts?


A dusting here


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1254216 said:


> 'bout 1/4" north of F.L. right now.
> 
> Heading to Lino to do some shopping and replace some front tires on the one truck that are about ready to blow out the sidewall.
> 
> I was REALLY hoping to last the winter, but I just can't risk it anymore. Just another check that'll bounce until receivables gets caught up..... darn customers anyways.


I thought you just bought new trucks when the tires wear out.


----------



## qualitycut

Any totals in eagen


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;1254233 said:


> A dusting here


I thought it would be less than at my place which it is. It seems on the radar the cities have a barrier around it.


----------



## qualitycut

I just got a text Minneapolis has half inch and we are plowing all 1 inchers as of now


----------



## SSS Inc.

I'd say we have a 1/2" as well in my part of Mpls.


----------



## unit28

nearing 1/2" here too...back to cleaning the carpet.
I went out to where my garden is and there's a good foot on it still.
So I'll be starting some indoor vegie's soon.

I think I got greenout fever.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Just under 1/2" here.


----------



## qualitycut

looking like we might not be doing the 1 inchers.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1254323 said:


> looking like we might not be doing the 1 inchers.


Its been snowing here since 07:30 and we have just under a half an inch.

I hope we don't have to plow, the fish house is feeling pretty good right now.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Same here was snowing when I got up 7:30ish the flakes are tiny only about 1/2" as of now


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sh!t just keeps redeveloping out west of us.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1/2" from Lino Lakes to Vadnais Heights.


----------



## SSS Inc.

5/8" but starting to come down a little better now. One nice thing about bigger storms, there is no doubt your going out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I was talking to another contractor on the way home.

I think I'm going to wait and see what melts tomorrow. If we end up right at the border of an inch (which is what's shaping up to happen) then my banks, industrial places, etc., should melt back down to 1/4-1/2" at least tomorrow, if not more, if it's really sunny and 30ish.

If not, I can get going by 5 pm tomorrow night and still have everything done by Monday morning.

This thought process brought to you by a guy that isn't going to get to bill one more snowfall for February if he does plow (flat fee).


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1254376 said:


> This thought process brought to you by a guy that isn't going to get to bill one more snowfall for February if he does plow (flat fee).


I was wondering because as soon as we hit my trigger I'm out the door before it melts tomorrow. Then I'll make sure I hit the pile hard enough to shoot the snow up to make it look like more.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1254378 said:


> I was wondering because as soon as we hit my trigger I'm out the door before it melts tomorrow. Then I'll make sure I hit the pile hard enough to shoot the snow up to make it look like more.


 lol I do the same thing.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1254362 said:


> 5/8" but starting to come down a little better now. One nice thing about bigger storms, there is no doubt your going out.


well yeah..lol


----------



## unit28

The snow event is beginning to slowly taper across the area...with
forecast attention turning to temperatures the next several days.
*With likely at least a few tenths at msp airport this
afternoon...today then will push the twin cities above the
2000-2001 winter snowfall total for ninth place all time*...and
also the snowiest winter in the past nineteen years. What makes
this further impressive is we still have march and april yet.

Not sure if that second track will make us.
Seems to be the ones they miss just keep things more interesting.


----------



## qualitycut

Sss what ya got up there?


----------



## qualitycut

Heading out at 430


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

And just like that.... the sun is out....


----------



## TKLAWN

Maybe got an inch. Pretty sure it's going to melt if it's thirty and sunny tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

About 3/4" and the sun is out here.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

15/16" in Blaine/**** Rapids guess it's just a salting


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1254502 said:


> 15/16" in Blaine/**** Rapids guess it's just a salting


Same here, salting only.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Epic Lawn Care;1254510 said:


> Same here, salting only.


Was hoping to squeak in a plow and salting


----------



## qualitycut

Yea its pretty iffy in Minneapolis.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I've got a couple that are 1/2" triggers, it takes a good amount of parking lot to make any amount of snow.

Yes, go ahead and berate me for not just salting, but the customer is always right, right???


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1254530 said:


> Was hoping to squeak in a plow and salting


I was hoping to do nothing but suck beer all day.


----------



## qualitycut

Epic Lawn Care;1254599 said:


> I was hoping to do nothing but suck beer all day.


That was my agenda also


----------



## djagusch

Well the wife and I went to a movie and now out to dinner. That's what I'm thinking on my 1" trigger in st paul.


----------



## unit28

I'm done....wesport


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1254606 said:


> That was my agenda also


Been doing that for a while now watching Girls Hockey. Maybe I better watch the Gophers instead. 
3/4" in Mpls some of that may be from yesterdays dusting. Went to home depot in Richfield and anything driven on is just about gone. It might still have some salt on it though.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1254693 said:


> Been doing that for a while now watching Girls Hockey. Maybe I better watch the Gophers instead.
> 3/4" in Mpls some of that may be from yesterdays dusting. Went to home depot in Richfield and anything driven on is just about gone. It might still have some salt on it though.


Yea we are plowing for some reason


----------



## SSS Inc.

You can look forward to this on Thursday Friday if it holds together.


----------



## unit28

no doubt...
THURSDAY
NOT AS COLD. CLOUDY WITH A 50 PERCENT CHANCE OF SNOW.
HIGHS 25 TO 30. 

THURSDAY NIGHT
NOT AS COLD. MOSTLY CLOUDY WITH A 40 PERCENT
CHANCE OF SNOW. LOWS AROUND 20.


----------



## unit28

here's a model of that in precip view. another record breaker....?


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1254700 said:


> You can look forward to this on Thursday Friday if it holds together.


SSS,
does that target spot say 3.46" an hour?
I hope not...dern if I don't need glasses.


----------



## qualitycut

How much you guys thinking?


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1254727 said:


> SSS,
> does that target spot say 3.46" an hour?
> I hope not...dern if I don't need glasses.


I have .461" of water in 6 hours. I believe the capital (H) refers to the highest total for a given color. At the temps expected I would assume for this 6 hour period would be 6"+ for that area. But this is just one 6 hour period.

The following is the next 6 hours. If the storm happened like this is showing we would be in the 6-8"+ range for the metro total.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I can't believe it but the airport says 1.3" today. I think they are finally on the high side. I live maybe 1.5 miles north and had about half of that. 
Quality, since you were out at least the airport backs you up with a total. 
Back to this upcoming week, I have a funny feeling about Thursday. There has got to be a reason some of the locals already have it at 40%-50% at 5 days out.


----------



## djagusch

SSS Inc.;1254768 said:


> I can't believe it but the airport says 1.3" today. I think they are finally on the high side. I live maybe 1.5 miles north and had about half of that.
> Quality, since you were out at least the airport backs you up with a total.
> Back to this upcoming week, I have a funny feeling about Thursday. There has got to be a reason some of the locals already have it at 40%-50% at 5 days out.


Tv ratings, felling important, people may believe them because of the winter so far are the reasons they would do it. The weather guy is more of a salesman these days then an actually meterlogitis.


----------



## TKLAWN

This is scary how closely winter of 10-11 follows the record snowfall. March may be busy.Red line is 10-11 yellow is 83-84.


----------



## SSS Inc.

djagusch;1254777 said:


> Tv ratings, felling important, people may believe them because of the winter so far are the reasons they would do it. The weather guy is more of a salesman these days then an actually meterlogitis.


I agree. They have to spin and tell a story to attract the viewers. This is exactly why I like channel 5. I like Chikage and I think she has looked quite nice the past couple of days.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We'll have 12" on Thursday - Friday, book it.


----------



## CityGuy

no more please, tired of plowing and salting


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1254794 said:


> We'll have 12" on Thursday - Friday, book it.


I'll have to just watch chikage to make sure.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1254794 said:


> We'll have 12" on Thursday - Friday, book it.


Hush, I have a kid due any day and the last two came on days I plowed. 12" and not missing the kid popping out will take a lot of work.


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;1254811 said:


> Hush, I have a kid due any day and the last two came on days I plowed. 12" and not missing the kid popping out will take a lot of work.


quit having them in the winter lol


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1254794 said:


> We'll have 12" on Thursday - Friday, book it.


Wow I sure hope you're right! We could use another 50" before the season ends


----------



## qualitycut

Well I'm caving in buying new cutting edges Monday I have a bad feeling about march. They did last 4 years. Now if only I had somewhere warm to put them on.


----------



## ABES

qualitycut;1254887 said:


> Well I'm caving in buying new cutting edges Monday I have a bad feeling about march. They did last 4 years. Now if only I had somewhere warm to put them on.


Count your blessings on 4 years on 1 set of Boss V edges. We go through at least one (sometimes 2) sets a season on a Boss V.


----------



## qualitycut

ABES;1254897 said:


> Count your blessings on 4 years on 1 set of Boss V edges. We go through at least one (sometimes 2) sets a season on a Boss V.


The new formed ones? I should have replacd them begging of the year but didn't


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;1254820 said:


> quit having them in the winter lol


The wife does wedding photography so winter is her slow time. Plus during the summer I'm mowimg nonstop it seems. Winter there is a chance of having a break.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1254932 said:


> The wife does wedding photography so winter is her slow time. Plus during the summer I'm mowimg nonstop it seems. Winter there is a chance of having a break.


Um, if you're having babies in the winter, you're doing more in the summer than just "mowing nonstop". 

My first was born on Valentine's Day, so we didn't time that one too well. The second May 19, before mowing was TOO busy.

FWIW, I'm adjusting my 12" book it forecast. We'll get somewhere between 6-18".

I'm just not going to get my 60 full cord of firewood split this winter.

Anyone know where I can buy 60 full cord of split oak firewood cheap for next winter?


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1254979 said:


> Um, if you're having babies in the winter, you're doing more in the summer than just "mowing nonstop".
> 
> My first was born on Valentine's Day, so we didn't time that one too well. The second May 19, before mowing was TOO busy.
> 
> FWIW, I'm adjusting my 12" book it forecast. We'll get somewhere between 6-18".
> 
> I'm just not going to get my 60 full cord of firewood split this winter.
> 
> Anyone know where I can buy 60 full cord of split oak firewood cheap for next winter?


Go back to chopping some firewood.


----------



## TKLAWN

Man I really hope this doesn't happen on Thursday Friday. I just want to go snomobilng for one weekend and not have to worry about it.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1255045 said:


> Man I really hope this doesn't happen on Thursday Friday. I just want to go snomobilng for one weekend and not have to worry about it.


Yea I am sick of it snowing on the weekends.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So much for the hopes of any sort of melt today....


----------



## TKLAWN

With a high around 30 and the sun angle the parking lots should be just wet by afternoon.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I don't know if any of you read Paul Douglas' blog but he has some interesting charts regarding last years temps vs this years possible temps in March. I knew it was warm last year but I guess I forgot the we were in the 60's in mid March. He's thinking we won't even get into the 30's for a sustained period until the second half. On a lighter note they're still talking snow possible on Thurs. But keep your ears open later this week to see if they start talking about Mon-Wed of the following week. Right now there is potential for a long duration event bringing quite a bit of snow. Way out there but I like to see how long they look at data like that before they start using it in their forecasts.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I feel as though spring is going to be the way fall was.

Last fall was beautiful until it snowed, then it never stopped, nor really warmed up.

I think that's the way spring is going to be. NWS had in their forecasts for a colder and wetter spring.

HOPEFULLY by mid April we'll see consistant temps in the mid 50's-60, but I really don't see ANY reason to be buying pre emergent before May 15, other than to get early discounts.

As for the melt today, as the day drags on, there are more and more guys out plowing. About every 5-6th place I see is getting plowed. There's been a 1/2" everywhere I've been, so I not sure where these guys' triggers are at.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Somewhat odd salting some more sidewalks and listening to the Twins on the radio.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1255556 said:


> Somewhat odd salting some more sidewalks and listening to the Twins on the radio.


I was thinking about the Twins playing today and thought to myself how cold it could be for the home opener. It was like two years ago when somewhere in MN got a huge storm in April and it was cold and icey here in the city in mid April as well. One of these years it is bound to snow when they start playing at home. Either that or a world series game.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1255654 said:


> I was thinking about the Twins playing today and thought to myself how cold it could be for the home opener. It was like two years ago when somewhere in MN got a huge storm in April and it was cold and icey here in the city in mid April as well. One of these years it is bound to snow when they start playing at home. Either that or a world series game.


How's your Thursday storm looking.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1255654 said:


> I was thinking about the Twins playing today and thought to myself how cold it could be for the home opener. It was like two years ago when somewhere in MN got a huge storm in April and it was cold and icey here in the city in mid April as well. One of these years it is bound to snow when they start playing at home. Either that or a world series game.


I took my "then" 4 and 8 year old to the Target Field opener last year. It's funny how a year makes a difference. Last year I was sitting at the game thinking I should be getting ready to do the yard work (almost a month of 60's already) and this year, I'll put money that there'll be at least 5 games postponed because of snow, and I'll even give odds that one will be in May.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1255696 said:


> How's your Thursday storm looking.


I'm still seeing it on the models I look at. I don't have, or can't figure out anyway, how to access all the models say a Dave Dahl would look at. I see that channel five has changed their thoughts on the storm a little bit on their website. What I'm looking at still shows enough moisture and cold enough to plow. Its funny to look at guys like Ian L. on fox9 because he talks about a potential storm and then plasters "Flurries" on their seven day forecast on the web. But he calls everything flurries. I'm putting my money on that we will all be plowing sometime at the end of the week. But I don't get paid to forecast so maybe I am way off. I guess I'll watch Channel 45 right now and see what they say, and it gives me a reason to watch that Joy Lin Nakrin girl.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1255743 said:


> Channel 45 right now and see what they say, and it gives me a reason to watch that Joy Lin Nakrin girl.


Yes her and chikage would be all I would need lol.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1255752 said:


> Yes her and chikage would be all I would need lol.


 A little Leah Mclean might not be so bad. Channel 5 seems to have a lock on the cute ones. That and their extreme snow forecasts usually do it for me.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1255769 said:


> A little Leah Mclean might not be so bad. Channel 5 seems to have a lock on the cute ones.


On the local level they do but on the national level you can't beat Fox News. There's even a website dedicated to their hotness --> http://www.foxnewsgirls.com/


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1255775 said:


> On the local level they do but on the national level you can't beat Fox News. There's even a website dedicated to their hotness --> http://www.foxnewsgirls.com/


 Oh I know. Half those ladies on fox are lawyers and extremely well educated too. They're not just a pretty face. Big fan of Martha MacCallum.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ian says flurries, but the morning guy on 9, Keith just said "accumulations ARE expected". Ian can leave whenever he wants.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1255792 said:


> Big fan of Martha MacCallum.


----------



## Martinson9

SSS Inc.;1255769 said:


> A little Leah Mclean might not be so bad. Channel 5 seems to have a lock on the cute ones. That and their extreme snow forecasts usually do it for me.


I started plowing her driveway this year. I'm hoping I can pick up the lawn service too!


----------



## albhb3

^ Well im sure she appreciates the name drop


----------



## SSS Inc.

There's about .34" of liquid for Thursday from noon to midnight. Could get 3-4" I think. Another 3" on Sunday afternoon and evening(about the same amount of moisture). Then another 6+ maybe Tuesday into Wed.

All the weather people seem to be talking the same thing but nobody has said anything about next week yet. ////Edit Patrick Hammer just said a chance of a bigger storm next week////// Although Paul Douglas hinted at a huge storm on the 14th. We'll see.


----------



## Martinson9

Paul's blog entry from last night is downplaying the storm around the 14th.


----------



## albhb3

well if that all pans out we will have the record for sure76.5+3+6=85.5 and "huge"='s 15+ so thats100.5


----------



## SSS Inc.

Martinson9;1256066 said:


> Paul's blog entry from last night is downplaying the storm around the 14th.


 I see that now. A few stories below that is where he talked about the potential of the 14th. I tend to skim over a lot of his stuff. That's a long ways off anyway and Paul is also the guy that questioned if we should put our snow blowers away about three weeks ago. I guess he was wrong on that one.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1255743 said:


> I'm still seeing it on the models I look at. I don't have, or can't figure out anyway, how to access all the models say a Dave Dahl would look at. .


not sure what models dave looks at but I sent you a pm of 'OL Earls website.
Great looking models on there...


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1256211 said:


> not sure what models dave looks at but I sent you a pm of 'OL Earls website.
> Great looking models on there...


Thanks again.

It still looks like Thurs(2"), Sunday(1-2"+), Tuesday/Wednesday(Plenty More 1" of water over a 30 period. Another 12" storm maybe). Looks pretty active for while.

What are you seeing Unit?


----------



## unit28

I havn't really looked yet. Got to much paperwork going on.

But as a guess with the temps warmer south of us, 
if it comes up a bit we'll have a better chance of mix.
I suspect a graupel type precip with a later change to all snow. The moisture will be there
to saturate the air this time. I'm guessing 2-3" of snow Th afternoon.


----------



## qualitycut

So what your saying is that winter is far from over lol.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1256242 said:


> So what your saying is that winter is far from over lol.


I don't think its over for a while. I think the public is waking up to the fact its not over either. We're hauling about 1500 cubic yards tomorrow and I have a hunch they wouldn't do it if they thought it was going to melt.payup


----------



## qualitycut

People are sure slowing down on how fast the are paying there invoices. I was getting them back within a week now some are 45 days or more.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1256253 said:


> People are sure slowing down on how fast the are paying there invoices. I was getting them back within a week now some are 45 days or more.


I stop showing up at 41 days past due. Just ask Perkins....


----------



## qualitycut

Those calls went out today I'm going to pick up checks from a few now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1256272 said:


> Those calls went out today I'm going to pick up checks from a few now.


Did you give them hell for it?

Tell them with fuel being almost $4 a gallon you don't have the time or money to be chasing money....

I'm so sick of peoples BS!


----------



## qualitycut

Epic Lawn Care;1256284 said:


> Did you give them hell for it?
> 
> Tell them with fuel being almost $4 a gallon you don't have the time or money to be chasing money....
> 
> I'm so sick of peoples BS!


irritating but worth the few grand . And they paid full for the last 2 months


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1256291 said:


> irritating but worth the few grand . And they paid full for the last 2 months


I hear you. But thing is we shouldn't have to make phone calls, drive all over, or cut services to be paid!


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1256242 said:


> So what your saying is that winter is far from over lol.


finding MN in the haystack....
It just keeps spiinng around and keeping us on the fringe.
This is a view for TH 72hr mark. 
And we just keep picking up cold air temps from AK.......:realmad:


----------



## Camden

Epic Lawn Care;1256292 said:


> I hear you. But thing is we shouldn't have to make phone calls, drive all over, or cut services to be paid!


I couldn't agree more. I did some bill collecting today as well and now we'll see if they're going to do as promised. I have one account that assured me going into the season that they would no longer take 60 days to pay but here we are and I still haven't gotten a check for December. Piss me off I tell ya :realmad:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I had a Burger King go through banktruptcy. They were getting 90+ days out before, now they pay in 15.

I think all my customers should go through bankruptcy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1256302 said:


> I couldn't agree more. I did some bill collecting today as well and now we'll see if they're going to do as promised. I have one account that assured me going into the season that they would no longer take 60 days to pay but here we are and I still haven't gotten a check for December. Piss me off I tell ya :realmad:


Holy sh!t man! And you are still plowing for them?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1256302 said:


> I couldn't agree more. I did some bill collecting today as well and now we'll see if they're going to do as promised. I have one account that assured me going into the season that they would no longer take 60 days to pay but here we are and I still haven't gotten a check for December. Piss me off I tell ya :realmad:


I'm sure there are a few guys on here that would like to get paid for last year(including myself). Needless to say, we don't plow those two anymore. One was sold in the middle of the season. Try talking to someone in Texas that bought the company and relocated that they owe you for plowing. 25 year customer before they sold it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1256312 said:


> I'm sure there are a few guys on here that would like to get paid for last year(including myself). Needless to say, we don't plow those two anymore. One was sold in the middle of the season. Try talking to someone in Texas that bought the company and relocated that they owe you for plowing. 25 year customer before they sold it.


That sucks!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Epic Lawn Care;1256308 said:


> Holy sh!t man! And you are still plowing for them?


We've waited until summer for a couple small commercial properties before. Long time customer, in our case we knew they're going to pay eventually, and you have maybe 5 hours in it for a normal season. Sometimes it works out that way. If your 99% sure your going to be paid and the time investment is minimal it can be worth the gamble. I'm not advocating for that very often, and certainly not on anything where a lot of time is involved. Since Camden hasn't been paid for December I'm guessing the possibility for getting paid if he finishes the year is better then if he bails now.


----------



## Camden

Epic Lawn Care;1256308 said:


> Holy sh!t man! And you are still plowing for them?


I still plowed them this past week. They're in the hole quite a bit but I've been servicing them for several years now and they've always paid everything they owed (eventually). I'm sure it'll be that way again but what sets this year apart from the others is that they called to complain one day when one of my subs broke down in their lot. He lost four wheel drive when he was 3/4 done and I couldn't get there by the time they opened their doors. They IMMEDIATELY called to complain and that didn't sit well with me considering the fact I constantly cut them slack.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1256323 said:


> I still plowed them this past week. They're in the hole quite a bit but I've been servicing them for several years now and they've always paid everything they owed (eventually). I'm sure it'll be that way again but what sets this year apart from the others is that they called to complain one day when one of my subs broke down in their lot. He lost four wheel drive when he was 3/4 done and I couldn't get there by the time they opened their doors. They IMMEDIATELY called to complain and that didn't sit well with me considering the fact I constantly cut them slack.


yes that is annoying. You have the upperhand on them now so they think they can complain to make you feel quilty for them not paying on time.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1256323 said:


> They IMMEDIATELY called to complain and that didn't sit well with me considering the fact I constantly cut them slack.


Yeah, some people......


----------



## qualitycut

The weather people are starting to chirp about the next 7-10 days


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1256349 said:


> The weather people are starting to chirp about the next 7-10 days


I saw Dave Dahl wrote about next week on the website. If it does snow just remember who told you first. Thumbs Up If it doesn't snow then never mind.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1256354 said:


> I saw Dave Dahl wrote about next week on the website. If it does snow just remember who told you first. Thumbs Up If it doesn't snow then never mind.


Haha I was just thinking that.


----------



## unit28

Chance of Rain/Snow: 88% 

13"-20" total accumulation
wind 30-50 mph gust

temp 18* high/ 0* low

oh wait, that's TU.. March 8th



Monday 6" total then Tuesday's total
for a storm total of 18-26"
just a wild guess but it looks do-able.

anyway, it's March and I'm done with all this.
Time for me to get a mowing rig together.


----------



## Camden

unit28;1256632 said:


> Chance of Rain/Snow: 88%
> 
> 13"-20" total accumulation
> wind 30-50 mph gust
> 
> temp 18* high/ 0* low
> 
> oh wait, that's TU.. March 8th
> 
> Monday 6" total then Tuesday's total
> for a storm total of 18-26"
> just a wild guess but it looks do-able.
> 
> anyway, it's March and I'm done with all this.
> Time for me to get a mowing rig together.


Is this just a semi-educated guess or do you have a reliable source? I'm loving it by the way


----------



## unit28

Camden;1256640 said:


> Is this just a semi-educated guess or do you have a reliable source? I'm loving it by the way


well I'd like to be guessing spring is almost here...
But looking at a few weather patterns at the 150-168hr. mark .
Snow looks pretty good.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1256640 said:


> Is this just a semi-educated guess or do you have a reliable source? I'm loving it by the way


I'd say semi-educated for sure. Might be on the high side but I think as we get closer if things look the same in a few days your going to hear some more chatter on the old T.V. They can only handle one at a time and they're busy with the 2" headed here Friday. If the ratio got as high as 16:1 you would be plowing an easy 18". If its that cold the ratios could produce much more. I'm sticking with a cool 12". Either way I'm happy as well except I'm scheduled to have a camera stuck down my throat wed morning at 6:45. Then they tell me I can't drive for 24 hours, might have to reschedule. This looks to be a long duration but decent moisture event.payup That record doesn't seem to be so out of reach all of a sudden.

Unit: I've been digging into that website and love it. There is a ton of good info on there. Thanks again.


----------



## SnowGuy73

F-ing wonderful, just wonderful......

To hell with this winter!


----------



## Dustball

Paul Douglas just updated his weather blog and its looking like a VERY snowy week next week.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Epic Lawn Care;1256672 said:


> F-ing wonderful, just wonderful......
> 
> To hell with this winter!


Don't worry. It hasn't happened yet.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1256666 said:


> Unit: I've been digging into that website and love it. There is a ton of good info on there. Thanks again.


u-betcha. That one is a wide mix of sorts.
I can send another one that's way better with lots of buttons to push.
But you'll never get anything else done, so I better wait.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Dustball;1256675 said:


> Paul Douglas just updated his weather blog and its looking like a VERY snowy week next week.


Its about time. He must be sleeping in these days. I thought he used to update in the morning.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1256677 said:


> u-betcha. That one is a wide mix of sorts.
> I can send another one that's way better with lots of buttons to push.
> But you'll never get anything else done, so I better wait.


Hold off on that one. I've been looking at weather all day already. I wonder if I try hard enough if I can get a meteorology degree from Phoenix University.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1256676 said:


> Don't worry. It hasn't happened yet.


Hopefully it doesn't happen either.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1256683 said:


> Hold off on that one. I've been looking at weather all day already. I wonder if I try hard enough if I can get a meteorology degree from Phoenix University.


Naw, why pay for it?..{education}
The Navy is free.


----------



## qualitycut

Im not going to lie I am sick of winter but I will take as much as they give me I like easy money. I would rather sit in the truck all day than shovel and lift heavy crap. It will be done soon enough and I will complain every time it snows but once I send out bills and get paid its all worth it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The hardest issue right now is bidding new properties for lawn work.

I've been making some inroads at a couple more management companies and they would like be to bid a couple of luxury townhomes on the north side of the cities.

The biggest problem is, I can't tell what's underneath the 12-15" of snow, let alone all of the snow piles.

I'm supposed to have these bids in by March 15th now.

I'm turning one in tomorrow for my 3rd Famous Daves, but I can get satellite pics for that one, plus it's laid out quite a bit like my others.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1256742 said:


> The hardest issue right now is bidding new properties for lawn work.
> 
> I've been making some inroads at a couple more management companies and they would like be to bid a couple of luxury townhomes on the north side of the cities.
> 
> The biggest problem is, I can't tell what's underneath the 12-15" of snow, let alone all of the snow piles.
> 
> I'm supposed to have these bids in by March 15th now.
> 
> I'm turning one in tomorrow for my 3rd Famous Daves, but I can get satellite pics for that one, plus it's laid out quite a bit like my others.


Yea I have a bid for a place close to me and I can't tell where or what anything is kind of sucks. I have been using Google earth but this place is new and isn't on there yet.


----------



## Wesley's Lawn

Just bid out 6 new complex's, Google earth/maps and going to the site with a good eye and maybe a shovel is your best bet.


----------



## unit28

my confidence for Th and Monday fell....

snow's not out of the picture but the synopsis is with the low pressure
as tight as it is. I'm seeing more of a mix for Th.


----------



## Dustball

Wesley's Lawn;1256776 said:


> Just bid out 6 new complex's, Google earth/maps and going to the site with a good eye and maybe a shovel is your best bet.


Bing's bird's eye views are more recent than Google's satellite views.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dustball;1256817 said:


> Bing's bird's eye views are more recent than Google's satellite views.


Awesome feature, love it and use it all the time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I use pictures from sat. views all the time in my bid presentation, to make sure the customer and I are on the same page. 

The properties I'm talking about, you can see the landscaping is quite extensive on their websites, and one thing I've never been able.to overcome in 20 years is bidding something that I can't see.


----------



## albhb3

Well just got my taxes done and Im a very happy man


----------



## Martinson9

It's possible this time next week we could be within spitting distance of an annual snowfall record. I'm not interested.


----------



## Camden

What kind of storm totals are you guys hearing for next week? I'm getting excited!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Prepare yourself for a big snow storm on Thursday.

Accucrapper is predicting 2", so that means we will easily see 8-10". They have predicted low on every storm we've had this damn season....


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1256919 said:


> Well just got my taxes done and Im a very happy man


How can you be happy after taxes?


----------



## NBI Lawn

qualitycut;1256991 said:


> How can you be happy after taxes?


They spit on it first? :crying:


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1256991 said:


> How can you be happy after taxes?


I got money back and the guarantee of football next year


----------



## albhb3

uhoh JDEE is at it again


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1257119 said:


> uhoh JDEE is at it again


Yea I looked yesterday and wasn't much he changed her to snow today.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1256938 said:


> What kind of storm totals are you guys hearing for next week? I'm getting excited!


I think a couple inches is a good bet on Thursday. 
I am still seeing around 8"+ for Tuesday/Wed. Sunday looks to be out of the picture. This morning on my way out to haul snow the models pushed the moisture south of us on Tuesday, now its back on again.


----------



## qualitycut

I'm fine with no snow on Sunday if we could just have snow Monday-thursday I would be fine with it. Minneapolis is a little less active and cars arnt parked in lots till 2am.


----------



## qualitycut

Well dave dahl just brought up Saturday- Sunday saying several inches possible and very active next couple weeks So chance Thursday , Saturday then Tuesday Wednesday and again end of the week.
Wowser this is getting interesting. Accuweather even has 4.7 predicted for next Thursday and that is not like them to have and totals over and inch that far out.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1257593 said:


> Well dave dahl just brought up Saturday- Sunday saying several inches possible and very active next couple weeks So chance Thursday , Saturday then Tuesday Wednesday and again end of the week.
> Wowser this is getting interesting.


There is a lot of talk about this month being "above normal snow" and "below" average temps. None of these forecasters are willing to stick their necks out too far and say just how much. I like wcco's website because all they say about next week is "Big Storm??" on there 7 day graphic. I just watched the channel 45 weather with Dave and he didn't even mention Saturday but its right on their website. 
I am a snow junkie but if all this happens and it snows into April even I might go crazy.

Here what I don't get about accuweather "A liitle afternoon snow"=5.4"


----------



## qualitycut

Monday Tuesday "Could be an impressive storm" Dave Dahl

I better Put my taxes on hold until April. lol
I still need to get a new cutting edge to crap. I can probably get a few more storms out of it.


----------



## djagusch

Well this morning nothing about the weekend. Said something about tue/wed but totally depends on the stom track. So in my mind they don't have a clue like usual. They can see moisture in the midwest coming but don't have any clue where. Ill wait till mon morning before I get worked up about anything. 1 to 3 seems like tomorrow which will be a easy push.


----------



## djagusch

SSS Inc.;1254760 said:


> I have .461" of water in 6 hours. I believe the capital (H) refers to the highest total for a given color. At the temps expected I would assume for this 6 hour period would be 6"+ for that area. But this is just one 6 hour period.
> 
> The following is the next 6 hours. If the storm happened like this is showing we would be in the 6-8"+ range for the metro total.


I like it. 4 days ago. Thurs 6 to 8" of snow possible now an inch or two for the cities. the models are not very accurete to say the least. Tuesday is 5 days from now I wonder how it will change on " the sky is falling" models.


----------



## unit28

When I said my confidence fell for TH and Monday....I hope no-one took it as snow free no show.

But the percentage for Th snow went from 50% down to 40% back to 70%.{via noaa}

I'm still saying snow Th for me went down from 2-3" as most of the consensus is in other areas than myself. And most models were forcing more north with a wider impact for *precip* at the time./ With that said. My confidence went from 2-3" to 1".as snow is still in the picture....for sure. But what I was seeing was the precip vs isobars and the high pressure moving in ....boy this little storm sure is something to talk about.:laughing:

For me....
Th 1" snow accum. from 12-6pm the model keeps shifting ever slightly lower to the south for the main impact of precip. If we're cold enough it may easily produce 3" given the ratio vs onsite field conditions.But the field conditions are going to be heavy.

---------------------

THERE IS THE THREAT FOR A SN/FZDZ MIX ACROSS WRN MN
TONIGHT...BEFORE DEEPER MOISTURE AND BETTER PRECIP CHANCES SHOW UP
AFTER 12Z THU. DURING THE MORNING...NAM/GFS/SREF INCREASE MOISTURE
TRANSPORT ACROSS ERN MN...WITH MOISTENING ON THE 290K ISENTROPIC SFC
INCREASING DRAMATICALLY. SREF PROBS FOR MEASURABLE PRECIP NOW
GREATER THAN 80% FROM I-35 ON EAST...WHICH MATCHES UP WELL WITH
GOING FORECAST. THE ONE QUESTION MARK STILL WITH THIS SYSTEM WILL BE
P-TYPE ALONG THE I-90 CORRIDOR. H85 TEMPS BY THE AFTERNOON WILL BE
FLIRTING WITH 0C AND THE LAST FEW RUNS OF THE SREF HAVE CONTINUED TO
SHOW A MIX OF FZRA/SN DOWN SOUTH. IN FACT...SEVERAL OF THE P-TYPE
PLUMES AT RST SHOW FZRA AS THE P-TYPE. HOWEVER...NAM/GFS CONTINUE TO
KEEP THE P-TYPE ALL SNOW...WITH THE WARMER TEMPS SHOWING UP MOSTLY
AFTER PRECIP MOVES OUT OF SRN MN...SO HAVE KEPT ALL SN FOR NOW...BUT
THIS CERTAINLY IS SOMETHING THAT COULD CHANGE.

:salute:


----------



## SnowGuy73

If we are going to get an inch, we might as well get an inch and a half (or nothing at all). At least then that way we can plow everything, not just commercial properties. Which for us is about 80% contract.


----------



## SSS Inc.

djagusch;1257703 said:


> I like it. 4 days ago. Thurs 6 to 8" of snow possible now an inch or two for the cities. the models are not very accurete to say the least. Tuesday is 5 days from now I wonder how it will change on " the sky is falling" models.


 This is why its fun to look at the models yourself. Most people would be surprised at how many storms look like there headed our way at one time or another. I think Dave Dahl gets excited like he's a snowplower and tells us about all of them. The model run I looked at for that info quickly changed 6 hours later. It was reduced back to the couple inches that have now been talked about for a few days. Tuesday/Wed is a different story. Most models are showing similar moisture and timing. I am still thinking a foot and Paul Douglas seems to be on board with that.


----------



## unit28

djagusch;1257703 said:


> I like it. 4 days ago. Thurs 6 to 8" of snow possible now an inch or two for the cities. the models are not very accurete to say the least. Tuesday is 5 days from now I wonder how it will change on " the sky is falling" models.


Here's a precip / rain picture from the west coast side of town of what's coming for Th.
{and it's the little storm}
I don't want to see the big one.....


----------



## albhb3

Well I see JD put a heavy track just south and east of us so we are all in for it now


----------



## qualitycut

PD headline 2-4 Thursday 6-12 next Tuesday Wednesday?? Thats on the star tribs site.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1257782 said:


> PD headline 2-4 Thursday 6-12 next Tuesday Wednesday?? Thats on the star tribs site.


He say that, but this is his forecast... HUH?!

For Minneapolis, MN 55488 | Change location

Today...Much colder. Partly cloudy in the morning then becoming mostly cloudy. Highs 10 to 15. Northeast winds 5 mph.

Tonight...Partly cloudy. Lows 5 to 10. Southeast winds 10 mph.

Thursday...Not as cold. Cloudy with snow likely. Snow accumulation around 1 inch. Highs around 30. Southeast winds 5 to 10 mph. Chance of snow 70 percent.

Thursday Night...Not as cold. Mostly cloudy. A 20 percent chance of snow in the evening. Lows around 20. East winds 5 mph shifting to the north after midnight.

Friday...Partly cloudy. Highs 30 to 35. North winds 5 to 10 mph.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1257614 said:


> Monday Tuesday "Could be an impressive storm" Dave Dahl
> 
> I better Put my taxes on hold until April. lol
> I still need to get a new cutting edge to crap. I can probably get a few more storms out of it.


You are like me, I don't like changing out edges early I want those suckers run down ALL the way that's money on there


----------



## Martinson9

Epic Lawn Care;1257737 said:


> If we are going to get an inch, we might as well get an inch and a half (or nothing at all). At least then that way we can plow everything, not just commercial properties. Which for us is about 80% contract.


I say, if we are going to get an inch it might as well miss us altogether.

I'm way sick of snow. I have my spring break tickets booked for Florida March 20 to 25. I just pray we don't get anything big then.


----------



## qualitycut

Martinson9;1257865 said:


> I say, if we are going to get an inch it might as well miss us altogether.
> 
> I'm way sick of snow. I have my spring break tickets booked for Florida March 20 to 25. I just pray we don't get anything big then.


Yea I'm suppossed to go to Vegas at the end of march hoping I can make it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Martinson9;1257865 said:


> I say, if we are going to get an inch it might as well miss us altogether.
> 
> I'm way sick of snow. I have my spring break tickets booked for Florida March 20 to 25. I just pray we don't get anything big then.


I wish I got Spring Break!!!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1257868 said:


> I wish I got Spring Break!!!


This is my first time since 05 I took a trip that wasnt in the summer. I have a 500.00 voucher for sun country I need to use by the 5 of April or it goes bye bye.


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;1257868 said:


> I wish I got Spring Break!!!


No kidding work officaly starts for me March 21st and by the looks of the bank account it cant get here soon enough Heck im still waiting on a check from my exboss for nov-dec and 1/2 of jan. now if he would only return my calls. I know hes back from mekico now.:crying: as well 12+ is creeping closer JDEE is on drugs again WTH


----------



## Camden

Snow baby snow Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1257879 said:


> Snow baby snow Thumbs Up


Yup I agree I'm sick of it but why not pad the bank account a little more.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Our contracts are so far out of whack anymore, it's about $500 out of my pocket to plow each time. There's no making it up anymore, unless we get another 30"+ to move snow for the third and fourth times.


----------



## TKLAWN

Why not snow and make the whole winter a mess!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Martinson9;1257865 said:


> I say, if we are going to get an inch it might as well miss us altogether.
> 
> I'm way sick of snow. I have my spring break tickets booked for Florida March 20 to 25. I just pray we don't get anything big then.


I hear you, I wa sick of snow about four months ago.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1257892 said:


> Our contracts are so far out of whack anymore, it's about $500 out of my pocket to plow each time.


Same here, i was just the numbers this morning. Yikes!

 :salute: :crying:


----------



## SSS Inc.

I truly feel bad for you guys with the contract prices. It kinda takes the fun out it if your losing money. That's the problem with seasonal prices, no chance to make a killing. I do understand that some customers demand it, fortunately we don't have any. So next year when it doesn't snow at all I would appreciate some sympathy. 

The newest models still showing a strong storm Tuesday/Wed.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I sure hope the graphic that JD has for the 6-10 day outlook holds true, or pushes more north.

If we get another 6"+ not only will I cry, I'll punch my dog right in head!


----------



## qualitycut

Epic Lawn Care;1257930 said:


> I hear you, I wa sick of snow about four months ago.


I never would have guessed:laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1257938 said:


> So next year when it doesn't snow at all I would appreciate some sympathy


Put a retainer fee on your contracts, that way you are guaranteed money if it doesn't snow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Epic Lawn Care;1257944 said:


> Put a retainer fee on your contracts, that way you are guaranteed money if it doesn't snow.


We actually have one like that. We get paid no matter what and the worse case scenario in winter like this is that we revert to our hourly rate. Its a large property and its a win no matter what happens.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1257948 said:


> We actually have one like that. We get paid no matter what and the worse case scenario in winter like this is that we revert to our hourly rate. Its a large property and its a win no matter what happens.


So you guys only maintain one big property?

Thats got to be nice.


----------



## SSS Inc.

John Dee must put a lot of faith in one particular model(ECMWF Its a European Computer Model). This is the only one that puts the low further north putting the Metro on the warm side and pushing the snow north. I haven't seen anything else to demonstrate that will happen nor have I seen an update of the (ECMWF) yet. We will find out more at 6:00.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Epic Lawn Care;1257950 said:


> So you guys only maintain one big property?
> 
> Thats got to be nice.


No. We have about 50 commercial properties(some small, some big). That is the only one we get paid to not plow.

Edit:That is the only one that we get paid for when it doesn't snow. I don't want anyone thinking they pay us not to show up.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1257958 said:


> No. We have about 50 commercial properties(some small, some big). That is the only one we get paid to not plow.


Oh I see.....


----------



## qualitycut

I have thought about doing retainers but I wouldnt even know where to begin on bidding with that.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I think that would be difficult to sell most of our customers on the whole idea. We don't give them any breaks on shear volume so I don't think they would like paying us for nothing. There is far too much competition waiting in the wings to swoop in for this to work for me.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1257973 said:


> I think that would be difficult to sell most of our customers on the whole idea. We don't give them any breaks on shear volume so I don't think they would like paying us for nothing. There is far too much competition waiting in the wings to swoop in for this to work for me.


I can see places like Drs and things of that sort that want to be first or want one piece devoted to their lot.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1257973 said:


> I think that would be difficult to sell most of our customers on the whole idea. We don't give them any breaks on shear volume so I don't think they would like paying us for nothing. There is far too much competition waiting in the wings to swoop in for this to work for me.


Yeah, it takes a little bit of "selling" people on it, but well worth it in my mind.


----------



## qualitycut

Cool chart I foundhttp://www.climatestations.com/images/stories/minneapolis/mspsnow.gif


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1258010 said:


> Cool chart I foundhttp://www.climatestations.com/images/stories/minneapolis/mspsnow.gif


Thats pretty nice. I like the 1981-1985 part of it. 5 years in a row with over 70". Its interesting to see it laid out that way, looks like the last 35 years have been mostly at or above average.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Paul Douglas updated his blog.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1258028 said:


> Paul Douglas updated his blog.


And???????


----------



## SSS Inc.

Sorry, I was reading and got excited when he updated. By now your reading it yourself but here goes nothing. 1-2" tomorrow but chance at more and next week he's looking at 6"+ maybe more if it stays on track. His chart shows most models at 10-12". 

Nothing new but I figured I would mention he updated because I for one am sick of reloading his page 5 times a day only to find out he hasn't been updating until late night recently.


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;1258021 said:


> Thats pretty nice. I like the 1981-1985 part of it. 5 years in a row with over 70". Its interesting to see it laid out that way, looks like the last 35 years have been mostly at or above average.


What I read from that is the snow season has been getting heavier and more frequent since 1880. BOOYA!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1258032 said:


> Sorry, I was reading and got excited when he updated. By now your reading it yourself but here goes nothing. 1-2" tomorrow but chance at more and next week he's looking at 6"+ maybe more if it stays on track. His chart shows most models at 10-12".
> 
> Nothing new but I figured I would mention he updated because I for one am sick of reloading his page 5 times a day only to find out he hasn't been updating until late night recently.


You mea 5 times an hr lol


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1258036 said:


> You mea 5 times an hr lol


Yeah, pretty bored over here. Went to our shop to work on some summer equipment, decided it was to cold even inside. Went home to watch the weather all day.


----------



## qualitycut

I hear ya I'm not 1 to sit around and do nothing.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Well, fuel prices are up just in time for more snow.

I just paid $3.54/ gallon for regular.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Diesel is $3.85 a gallon.


----------



## qualitycut

Epic Lawn Care;1258066 said:


> Diesel is $3.85 a gallon.


I just paid 3.79 sucks but it is what it is. I laugh when I hear people complain about 20cents more a gallon in their camary and it cost them 2 more dollars to fill up and they drive 600 miles a month.


----------



## wizardsr

Glad I put the fuel surcharge in the agreements this year.  Sure helping to offset the pain this year...


----------



## Greenery

I'm still doing fine on my seasonals, granted there have been better years. I guess it's all about pricing it right in the first place. I hear about some guys basing a typical contract with a 1.5-2 inch trigger at 12 events for the season and I just can't understand it.


----------



## djagusch

Well the nws for st paul is less than an inch now.


----------



## unit28

after all the searching, I finally found 
the SOB responsible for all this snow we had.


----------



## qualitycut

There's a special on the weather called "MN snowball" on at 7 may have to watch that


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Next week is looking fairly serious. 

NWS already has snow likely for Tuesday night. Chance of snow starting Sunday night and not ending for as far as they report. Looks like 16"+ to me.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1258181 said:


> Looks like *16"*+ to me.


::::Insert drooling smiley here::::


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1258202 said:


> ::::Insert drooling smiley here::::


Do you need a bib or a napkin. We might as well have a record year after all that is how we make a living. And as others mentioned before would be a good story.


----------



## ABES

$3.94 a gallon for diesel at the SA in E.P, $3.79 a gallon at the holiday in Chan. Just under $200 to fill the loader. Its going to be a rough summer.


----------



## qualitycut

ABES;1258217 said:


> $3.94 a gallon for diesel at the SA in E.P, $3.79 a gallon at the holiday in Chan. Just under $200 to fill the loader. Its going to be a rough summer.


You never said what cutting edges you used formed or old?


----------



## albhb3

sounds like somebody on here is going to need new cutting edges ehh QC. When you do you should say since I only am allowed to use 85% of the blade im going to need a 15% discount


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1258245 said:


> sounds like somebody on here is going to need new cutting edges ehh QC. When you do you should say since I only am allowed to use 85% of the blade im going to need a 15% discount


I have about .5 to 3/4 inch left I just hate the thought of spending 400 bucks and letting it sit for eight months.


----------



## unit28

If anyone is interested...
here's the link with animation.
Can just see the bottom of the storm coming.at the top left.
Also the heavy cyclonic action that's picking up more cold air.to boot.
http://rammb.cira.colostate.edu/ramsdis/online/loop_640.asp?product=goes-west_16km_psir3

Strong winds are about to slam the Washington coast. University of Washington Atmospheric Sciences professor Cliff Mass says the winds off-shore may be strong enough to be labeled a hurricane.

In his blog, Mass says the storms are actually called midlatitude cyclones with sustained wind speeds higher than 74 mph.

The National Weather Service has issued a Storm Warning on the coast through 4:00 p.m. Forecasters say waves could be 17-23 feet tall.

Mass says if you're into storm watching, Wednesday night and Thursday are your best bets.

Across the Puget Sound, strong winds are knocking out power, toppling trees, and causing problems on local bridges.

Also here's another site to check out.for local and state 
I havn't looked at it yet but may be worth looking at.
http://www.stormpulse.com/severe/mn/saint+paul


----------



## ABES

qualitycut;1258240 said:


> You never said what cutting edges you used formed or old?


My bad we have been using the formed edges since about 2006? I believe.


----------



## CityGuy

Hey is this the Paul D blog spot you guys talk about or is there another?

http://pauldouglasweather.blogspot.com/


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1258295 said:


> Hey is this the Paul D blog spot you guys talk about or is there another?
> 
> http://pauldouglasweather.blogspot.com/


This is what I look at.

http://www.startribune.com/weather/blogs/Paul_Douglas_on_Weather.html

They look the same though.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1258299 said:


> This is what I look at.
> 
> .


not anymore...LOL
pm sent.
Paul D does a good job though, as any worth their salt should.


----------



## CityGuy

Hey SSS rumor has it at the shop that St. Paul is supposed to be operational as of friday. Atleast that was what the boss said per the email he got from MNDOT.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1258375 said:


> Hey SSS rumor has it at the shop that St. Paul is supposed to be operational as of friday. Atleast that was what the boss said per the email he got from MNDOT.


I have heard that they are opening soon just not sure what day exactly. We gave up on patching after the last big storm (everything is full of ice and snow) and now another maybe on the way. I hope the talk is true, nothing beats the real deal as far as mix goes. Let me know if you get a confirmation on that.

Thanks.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You guys talking hot patch? Or cold?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1258423 said:


> You guys talking hot patch? Or cold?


HOT:yow!: The city of St. Paul is usually the first to open their plant and it sounds like it will be soon.


----------



## qualitycut

Sounding like only an inch tomorrow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ahhh.. I could use some cold for a local gas station.

I'm so sick of Ian on 9. He looks like a complete fool when he's saying "1-2" for the metro, while moving his finger all over the screen and the numbers on the screen show .4-.8.

For Wisconsin it showed 1.5-2.1 and he's saying 3-5".

Does he not even look at his own models?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1258440 said:


> Ahhh.. I could use some cold for a local gas station.
> 
> I'm so sick of Ian on 9. He looks like a complete fool when he's saying "1-2" for the metro, while moving his finger all over the screen and the numbers on the screen show .4-.8.
> 
> For Wisconsin it showed 1.5-2.1 and he's saying 3-5".
> 
> Does he not even look at his own models?


I can't even watch him anymore. The anchors are annoying to.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1258440 said:


> Ahhh.. I could use some cold for a local gas station.
> 
> I'm so sick of Ian on 9. He looks like a complete fool when he's saying "1-2" for the metro, while moving his finger all over the screen and the numbers on the screen show .4-.8.
> 
> For Wisconsin it showed 1.5-2.1 and he's saying 3-5".
> 
> Does he not even look at his own models?


-If your anywhere close to N. St. Paul, you can get cold mix at T.A. Shifskys. 
-You don't like the snow-o-meter. He never says what the snow-o-meter shows. 
-Tomorrow could go either way in my opinion. We either get nothing or 2". How bout that one. However next week is still on track.


----------



## millsaps118

The only time 9 is worth watching is in the morning during traffice when sweet little Kelsey is on....Thumbs Up


----------



## albhb3

This thread is slowly turning into the dirty old man thread get out and get some air throw your wives,GF's, fiances into the weeds for my sakeThumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1258494 said:


> This thread is slowly turning into the dirty old man thread get out and get some air throw your wives,GF's, fiances into the weeds for my sakeThumbs Up


Haha I have none of those. I thinks its in my best interest. They usually only last a Friday or 2.


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1258494 said:


> This thread is slowly turning into the dirty old man thread get out and get some air throw your wives,GF's, fiances into the weeds for my sakeThumbs Up


You must be a 93x listener also.

Haha!


----------



## unit28

SOUTHEAST WINDS 5 TO 10 MPH. 

watching NE where it's going to hit above 50 today.

So not expecting anymore than drizzle tonight for me.

overcast sky will keep our blanky on us.to keep us nice and comfy.
plus the humidty is way down...
good day to get outside for jogging.

Tue night looks interesting. from here.


----------



## unit28

00z gfs and ecmwf both showing a threat of a major snow event for
area tues/wed with deep upper low lifting out of central plains
carrying a strong surface low out of the ok panhandle to near dbq
midday wednesday. If this pans out it would be a nearly ideal track
for a band of heavy snow across s mn into wc wi. Current forecast
is carrying some likely pops for that timeframe which certainly
looks reasonable at this point.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Like Unit said the low has been showing the desire to take the perfect track for the metro and surrounding areas. Most all models are showing this which is good this far out(if you want the snow). There is a ton of moisture associated with this storm and over 1" of liquid is still looking good meaning someone should get a foot of snow. The following is one model showing over 1/2" of moisture in 6 hours right over the metro.


----------



## SSS Inc.

millsaps118;1258489 said:


> The only time 9 is worth watching is in the morning during traffice when sweet little Kelsey is on....Thumbs Up


You weren't kidding. Kelsey is looking good today.:yow!: I wonder where she got her traffic map degree.


----------



## unit28

a spectrum of the sphagetti map.

spinning round the pot over the N. Hemisphere.....ever so allegro
the wound up ball over Alaska is part of the ingredients
Just to make a meal of plato de snowball for a Tu night special.....enjoy.


----------



## qualitycut

So is what's on my sidewalk all we are getting today?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I havre more flakes on my shoulders than what fell today over the north metro.

It's good though, 1 more day of running lawn bids to present customers, get work comp audit RE-done, they're trying to screw me out of $600+ that they owe me, plus other paperwork.

Should have everything in order by noon, all the while downloading the new map packs for Black Ops on PS3.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If JDee moved the snow to the north of the cities, and others are saying south of the cities... GUESS WHAT THAT MEANS!!!!!

nothing.....


----------



## qualitycut

It seems that the big storms are the only ones they have been able to predict this year.


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;1258691 said:


> It seems that the big storms are the only ones they have been able to predict this year.


Just remember a week ago they were talking 6 to 8 today.


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;1258713 said:


> Just remember a week ago they were talking 6 to 8 today.


My short term memory must be gone I don't remember that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

djagusch;1258713 said:


> Just remember a week ago they were talking 6 to 8 today.


This is true, I remember them talking like 3-6" or something like that.

Not that I am sad about it or anything...


----------



## qualitycut

Epic Lawn Care;1258722 said:


> This is true, I remember them talking like 3-6" or something like that.
> 
> Not that I am sad about it or anything...


so your dog is still safe?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1258724 said:


> so your dog is still safe?


LOL!

For now, lets see what Tuesday brings.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You a new dad yet Jagusch???


----------



## wizardsr

LwnmwrMan22;1258650 said:


> get work comp audit RE-done, they're trying to screw me out of $600+ that they owe me, plus other paperwork.


Ugh! Just dealt with that myself. They're always trying to classify employees differently to get more money out of me. It's enough to piss off the pope! :realmad:

They're really talking up this storm that almost a week away... Gonna turn out like today's did... Now if they just let it sneak up on us, we'd get nailed!!! Thumbs Up


----------



## unit28

Wind Speed SW 13 mph ...............NE
Wind speed WNW at 25 to 35 mph..WY
Temps for both Wy and NE are well into the 50"s* right now.

looks like a smal bit of precip from here on in. But I think it'll be frzdrz...we'll see in a few.


----------



## SSS Inc.

djagusch;1258713 said:


> Just remember a week ago they were talking 6 to 8 today.


Before you knock the forecasters I believe that was me that said 6-8" and I don't get paid to forecast. However at the time I was pointing out a graphic that showed the potential for that. The meteorologists would have seen the same info however did not talk about primarily because they get paid to do it. If they jumped on everything that I get excited about they would have snow every other day on their forecasts. Now if next week yields a foot I was the first to go public with that info and I am sticking with it.  Even if it shifts a few hundred miles we should all get something out of it. I am also going out on a limb and joining Dave Dahl in telling you to get your plows ready in about 8 or 9 days again. Then you can put them away after the 16th or so.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Channel 4 is saying a high of 38 on Tuesday, 5 is saying a high of 28.......

Interesting.


----------



## djagusch

SSS Inc.;1258822 said:


> Before you knock the forecasters I believe that was me that said 6-8" and I don't get paid to forecast. However at the time I was pointing out a graphic that showed the potential for that. The meteorologists would have seen the same info however did not talk about primarily because they get paid to do it. If they jumped on everything that I get excited about they would have snow every other day on their forecasts. Now if next week yields a foot I was the first to go public with that info and I am sticking with it.  Even if it shifts a few hundred miles we should all get something out of it. I am also going out on a limb and joining Dave Dahl in telling you to get your plows ready in about 8 or 9 days again. Then you can put them away after the 16th or so.


After every snow chance dave dahl says he sees something out about 6 days or so. After tuesdays event I will out of his mouth he is seeing something big the next week. He says it enough that luck comes to play when it is right. Today is a prime example he said it a week ago that something was coming and it could be big. Well he was flat out wrong again. Weather nazi to say the least. He's wrong more than he is right so he shouldn't forcast that far out because he has know clue.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1258730 said:


> You a new dad yet Jagusch???


No, wasn't far enough to be induced yesterday. It is scheduled on next Wednesday. If she does not come naturaly by then. I'm not happy about the timing of the storm to say the least. Today the nazi's were talking more southern mn which is good. I just want the kid out before the storm so everyone is home and safe.


----------



## SnowGuy73

djagusch;1258841 said:


> No, wasn't far enough to be induced yesterday. It is scheduled on next Wednesday. If she does not come naturaly by then. I'm not happy about the timing of the storm to say the least. Today the nazi's were talking more southern mn which is good. I just want the kid out before the storm so everyone is home and safe.


That sucks!

My boy was born last year on Dec. 7th, during that 8" snowfall we had.

It sucks, its hard on a guy not being able to be there..


----------



## Dustball

This one shows us about 1.5" of total precip next week.










I don't know if it'll be cold enough for snow around the lower great lakes area but Maine is going to get smacked if that's all snow (5 inch liquid= ~50 inches snow?)!


----------



## SSS Inc.

djagusch;1258838 said:


> After every snow chance dave dahl says he sees something out about 6 days or so. After tuesdays event I will out of his mouth he is seeing something big the next week. He says it enough that luck comes to play when it is right. Today is a prime example he said it a week ago that something was coming and it _*could*_ be big. Well he was flat out wrong again. Weather nazi to say the least. He's wrong more than he is right so he shouldn't forcast that far out because he has know clue.


If your planning around Dave's teasers then I don't know what to say here. You seem to not like the weather people very much. Weather is a guessing game. When they can predict it 100% of the time all the fun will be gone. Kinda like watching a Hockey game where you already know the winner. Weather is just like Vegas odds, all the different historical data is put to work to come up with the probability of something happening. It is impossible to be right all the time. If channel five said 2-3" for the metro this morning then I would agree with you but they didn't. Most forecasters backed way off last night. I for one like to hear when things could happen way in advance so I'm not caught with my pants down if it does. The key work in weather is "could". I must be a sucker because I watch Dave all the time(and Cikage).

100% chance for 12" next weekpayup


----------



## mnglocker

We're in for a pounding until May. I just bought a new bike.


----------



## albhb3

pics pics pics please and I actually saw one out yesterday


----------



## mnglocker

albhb3;1258931 said:


> pics pics pics please and I actually saw one out yesterday


I saw a Corvette out last Tuesday.


----------



## unit28

Hey...I got a bite!
hang on a second while I reel this one in


----------



## djagusch

SSS Inc.;1258887 said:


> If your planning around Dave's teasers then I don't know what to say here. You seem to not like the weather people very much. Weather is a guessing game. When they can predict it 100% of the time all the fun will be gone. Kinda like watching a Hockey game where you already know the winner. Weather is just like Vegas odds, all the different historical data is put to work to come up with the probability of something happening. It is impossible to be right all the time. If channel five said 2-3" for the metro this morning then I would agree with you but they didn't. Most forecasters backed way off last night. I for one like to hear when things could happen way in advance so I'm not caught with my pants down if it does. The key work in weather is "could". I must be a sucker because I watch Dave all the time(and Cikage).
> 
> 100% chance for 12" next weekpayup


For all the money that is spent on radar's, models, the science of it, to be a guessing game is a complete waste of money in my book. This morning wcco on tv showed 1 to 2 for the metro when the guy said less than a inch. Don't know how they still can have a job I guess. Just laziness on their part not getting stuff like that right.


----------



## SSS Inc.

djagusch;1258974 said:


> For all the money that is spent on radar's, models, the science of it, to be a guessing game is a complete waste of money in my book. This morning wcco on tv showed 1 to 2 for the metro when the guy said less than a inch. Don't know how they still can have a job I guess. Just laziness on their part not getting stuff like that right.


I agree, It can't take that long to change the graphic to match their words. Watch Mr. "Snow-o-meter" Ian leonard. If he's not talking about the polar plunge_(Good cause, don't get me wrong, but every night!!!!) _he's talking about totals that never match his snow-o-meter.
Go on youtube sometime and watch the weather from kstp in the 80's. Pretty bad. Its not perfect but definitely better then it used to be.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;I am also going out on a limb and joining Dave Dahl in telling you to get your plows ready in about 8 or 9 days again. Then you can put them away after the 16th or so.[/QUOTE said:


> So your saying no snow after about then till fall?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1259011 said:


> So your saying no snow after about then till fall?


Plenty of moisture coming I think, but the temps look to be too warm. If I was a gambling man I would say put $100 on Black for me and enjoy your trip to Vegas. I could be wrong though.

BTW: Dave just said _*MAYBE*_ 12"+ "A classic March Storm". I think it would be fun to wrap up the year with a whopper. Its only fitting I think. Of course there might be that one mid month.


----------



## qualitycut

Even if that storm doesn't materialize, there are plenty more scheduled to move in over the next 10 days to 2 weeks. The very active jet stream pattern isn't showing signs of slowing down much. As a matter of fact, as we get deeper into the month, warmer air will add to our problems

Dave Dahl on kstps site.

The overnight lows could produce snow late into March of the timing is right.


----------



## unit28

TONIGHT
MOSTLY CLOUDY. SLIGHT CHANCE OF SPRINKLES OR FLURRIES
SOUTH IN THE EVENING. CHANCE OF LIGHT FREEZING DRIZZLE AND SNOW
SOUTHEAST AFTER MIDNIGHT. LOWS AROUND 5 NORTHWEST TO 30 SOUTHEAST.

FRIDAY
PARTLY SUNNY NORTH. CLOUDY SOUTH. A CHANCE OF LIGHT
FREEZING RAIN...SLEET AND SNOW IN THE MORNING SOUTHEAST. A CHANCE
OF LIGHT RAIN OR SNOW SOUTHEAST. AND SLIGHT CHANCE OF LIGHT
FREEZING DRIZZLE. HIGHS AROUND 15 NORTHWEST TO AROUND 35 SOUTHEAST.


----------



## Dustball

WCCO guy just said latest model shows 12-16 inches for next week.


----------



## albhb3

I heard that too but they have no idea at all lets talk monday


----------



## CityGuy

SSS its official 8 am friday St Paul is open to all. I guess they have been making "practice" mix all week to make sure it is operational for the St. Paul PW.


----------



## Camden

Dustball;1259269 said:


> WCCO guy just said latest model shows 12-16 inches for next week.


Yep. I heard it too 

John Dee has central MN right smack in the middle of it all. I can't wait Thumbs Up


----------



## Dustball

Paul Douglas blog just updated.



> 20.3" latest (18z) GFS prediction for snow in the Twin Cities next week.
> 
> Unlike Anything I've Ever Seen. Andy Revering, who runs a great site called F5data.com, sent me this print-out late Thursday night. This is a prediction for total accumulated snowfall between now and midnight, March 19. Two separate (major) storms: next Wednesday, another very significant snowstorm possible around March 18-19. The GFS prints out a 53" bullseye over southwestern Minnesota (Windom area), with nearly 30" for the Twin Cities between these two storms. Good grief. I pray the models are wrong - but I suspect they're on the right track. I don't have to tell you what this would mean for our flood potential come April. Memories of 1965.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

mnglocker;1258893 said:


> We're in for a pounding until May. I just bought a new bike.


Thanks, if you bought a new plow someone would have to slap you


----------



## albhb3

53inches thats it sell your mowers, and sealing equipment never gonna see grass or pavement again It would be at least late april before all of that would melt just because of snowpack


----------



## Dustball

I think a moneymaker this spring would be to sell sandbagging services to those living along streams and rivers.


----------



## qualitycut

I cant even imagine another 30 -50 inches this year.


----------



## albhb3

I think thats just what epic needs


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1259292 said:


> I think thats just what epic needs


Yeai will feel bad for seasonal guys if that happens.


----------



## unit28

anyone see why I keep blabbing about the weather pattern looping around the N Hemisphere?.....


----------



## Martinson9

Anything over 12.3 inches puts us in 3rd place all time. I'm personally hoping it turns into something less than 6 inches. I hate non-stop plowing for 30 hours straight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Martinson9;1259388 said:


> Anything over 12.3 inches puts us in 3rd place all time. I'm personally hoping it turns into something less than 6 inches. I hate non-stop plowing for 30 hours straight.


Agreed, I will be fine with a few inches or an all rain event.


----------



## Camden

Dustball;1259280 said:


> Paul Douglas blog just updated.
> 
> 20.3" latest (18z) GFS prediction for snow in the Twin Cities next week.
> 
> Unlike Anything I've Ever Seen. Andy Revering, who runs a great site called F5data.com, sent me this print-out late Thursday night. This is a prediction for total accumulated snowfall between now and midnight, March 19. Two separate (major) storms: next Wednesday, another very significant snowstorm possible around March 18-19. *The GFS prints out a 53" **bullseye over southwestern Minnesota (Windom area)*, with nearly 30" for the Twin Cities between these two storms. Good grief. I pray the models are wrong - but I suspect they're on the right track. I don't have to tell you what this would mean for our flood potential come April. Memories of 1965.


Please please please push Northeast!!! Just one time it would be nice to get hit that hard.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1259396 said:


> Please please please push Northeast!!! Just one time it would be nice to get hit that hard.


Are you nuts!

Do you know how heavy this snow is going to be?

You can have it!


----------



## exmark1

Camden;1259396 said:


> Please please please push Northeast!!! Just one time it would be nice to get hit that hard.


Agreed your nuts! I would rather not have to beat my equipment that hard to make money, smaller amounts are always nicer


----------



## SnowGuy73

exmark1;1259407 said:


> Agreed your nuts! I would rather not have to beat my equipment that hard to make money, smaller amounts are always nicer


I agree, 2-3" of wet snow isn't bad because it cleans up so nicely. That and its easy to bank, when you push it up it stays where you want it too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

This event is still four days away and I am already stresses out and chewing off my finger nails....


----------



## SSS Inc.

Well this sure looks interesting. I guess I better cancel my Doctor appointment Wed morning. We're close enough now where some of these numbers we're hearing will get more probable. Everybody better go out and buy extra trucks today because I think this storm is going to be a killer. And Did Paul D. mention something about 10 days out?

Camden, This storm looks to cover a large area. I think we are all going to get it. 

Hamel, Thanks for the info. I guess they'll be shutting down next week.:laughing: With all the asphalt talk I had a dream last night that I was plowing next door to a job I bid and the competition was paving it and it looked great! That really ticked me off. Just a dream though.


----------



## Camden

Epic Lawn Care;1259400 said:


> Are you nuts!
> 
> Do you know how heavy this snow is going to be?
> 
> You can have it!





exmark1;1259407 said:


> Agreed your nuts! I would rather not have to beat my equipment that hard to make money, smaller amounts are always nicer


There are quite a few guys running around my town this year that are in over their heads. They've gotten lucky this season because all of the big storms have come on weekends and holidays. We need a big blast right in the middle of the week to get these guys out.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1259423 said:


> There are quite a few guys running around my town this year that are in over their heads. They've gotten lucky this season because all of the big storms have come on weekends and holidays. We need a big blast right in the middle of the week to get these guys out.


I hear ya.
---------------

Say, I was just talking with my dad about the Malls in the area. I vaguely remember last fall there was some chatter that Burnsville or Southdale went for like 60 grand. Is this true? Just curious, but that can't be working out too well if it is. 60 for fuel alone maybe.


----------



## Martinson9

Camden.......I'm not sure where you are from, but the airport got 17.5 in December. Just 2 weeks ago Eden Prairie, Chan and Minnetonka had snowfall amounts pushing 18 inches. 20 inches of wet snow would be a killer.


----------



## albhb3

PD just updated 13+ I guess if your a skier your loving it until may snowmobilers the season closes april1st who knows the farmers wont be able to get into the fields anyways


----------



## SnowGuy73

Martinson9;1259444 said:


> Camden.......I'm not sure where you are from, but the airport got 17.5 in December. Just 2 weeks ago Eden Prairie, Chan and Minnetonka had snowfall amounts pushing 18 inches. 20 inches of wet snow would be a killer.


Especially if it comes down as hard and fast as it did in those two storms.

December 10/11 2010 we got about 21", February 21/22 2011 we got like 19". The southwest metro has been hit hard enough this year, someone else can have it.  :salute: :crying:


----------



## ABES

Just realized Ive got training for work this summer on both tue and wed afternoon. Not happy at all about that:realmad:


----------



## albhb3

I think its gonna be an 1-1.5 an hour storm get in get out and get it done type


----------



## Martinson9

New Paul Douglas update. Got rid of 20.3 inches. Now we are down to a paltry 13.6 inches. Oh Joy!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Martinson9;1259456 said:


> New Paul Douglas update. Got rid of 20.3 inches. Now we are down to a paltry 13.6 inches. Oh Joy!


Hey, its an improvement!


----------



## Martinson9

Epic Lawn Care;1259458 said:


> Hey, its an improvement!


Yep! If we can cut it in half two more times we'll be all set!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Martinson9;1259459 said:


> Yep! If we can cut it in half two more times we'll be all set!


Cut it in half twice, and divide by 3...

Sounds good to me.


----------



## unit28

I'm seeing 2" for Tu then 
6" to wed mid morning.on the moss guidance from Kmtc

high pressure will set up the cold air,
to let the moisture laiden low pressure slam into the 
wall O' death. The low pressure starts off with a tight track {notice the isobars}. Then when it hits the high pressure wall...poof. it should spread out nicely...the isobars will widen out.

*fight fight fight fight* between low and high pressure...
hour 84 from the 12UTC model


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1259442 said:


> I hear ya.
> ---------------
> 
> Say, I was just talking with my dad about the Malls in the area. I vaguely remember last fall there was some chatter that Burnsville or Southdale went for like 60 grand. Is this true? Just curious, but that can't be working out too well if it is. 60 for fuel alone maybe.


Yep, you heard right. The owner of Shamrock told me that he lost the job to a guy who bid right around that amount.

Get this, I sold a snowmobile to the manager of our local WM and we got to talking about snow removal. Their contractor is getting $22k for this season. 8 acres of pavement. Seriously.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1259472 said:


> Yep, you heard right. The owner of Shamrock told me that he lost the job to a guy who bid right around that amount.
> 
> Get this, I sold a snowmobile to the manager of our local WM and we got to talking about snow removal. Their contractor is getting $22k for this season. 8 acres of pavement. Seriously.


What was Shamrock getting for it any idea?

I know that Outdoor Enviroments used to do the landscape maintenance at Burnsville, they lost it to someone doing it half the price from what I'm told (hearsay).


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1259472 said:


> Yep, you heard right. The owner of Shamrock told me that he lost the job to a guy who bid right around that amount.


I can't even imagine that. Thats only $12,000 a month...... WTF!!


----------



## wizardsr

Epic Lawn Care;1259480 said:


> I can't even imagine that. Thats only $12,000 a month...... WTF!!


Hey man, 12k can make the payments on lots of shiny new pick-em-up trucks! :laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

wizardsr;1259483 said:


> Hey man, 12k can make the payments on lots of shiny new pick-em-up trucks! :laughing:


LOL,

Ya, Right!.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1259469 said:


> I'm seeing 2" for Tu then
> 6" to wed mid morning.on the moss guidance from Kmtc
> 
> high pressure will set up the cold air,
> to let the moisture laiden low pressure slam into the
> wall O' death. The low pressure starts off with a tight track {notice the isobars}. Then when it hits the high pressure wall...poof. it should spread out nicely...the isobars will widen out.
> 
> *fight fight fight fight* between low and high pressure...
> hour 84 from the 12UTC model


So, is that why PD lowered his amounts or...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1259442 said:


> I hear ya.
> ---------------
> 
> Say, I was just talking with my dad about the Malls in the area. I vaguely remember last fall there was some chatter that Burnsville or Southdale went for like 60 grand. Is this true? Just curious, but that can't be working out too well if it is. 60 for fuel alone maybe.


We mow our local school district.

For the last 4 years it's been put out for bid with snowplowing.

4 years ago, the guys were getting paid $82 / hour for a pickup. The only reason it was put out for bid was they destroyed so much grass, broke signs / curbs, they didn't want to pay for all the damages. This company had been doing the plowing for 15+ years.

Then the flat fees hit. I tried to bid, it was $30k for me. Lowest bid was $17k. This season the lowest bid is $14.9k. We were at $38k. My bid was the last one to be opened and I told the business manager at the meeting "no reason to open mine, even though this is where the prices should be". They opened my bid and two other reps from other companies said "Yes, that's where it should be". 

Rumor has it that the current contractor asked for more money. I've done some digging and cannot confirm nor deny that the request was granted yet.

I'll get a report at the end of the season and see where they fell.

I had about 23 equipment hours per snowfall for this district, and based my averages on 18 snowfalls / season.

I was pretty much bare bones when I bid the $38k bid, and the $14.9 bid is 2/5 of my rate.


----------



## Camden

Epic Lawn Care;1259476 said:


> What was Shamrock getting for it any idea?


~$150k

Even that amount seems low for the year we've had.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Epic Lawn Care;1259486 said:


> So, is that why PD lowered his amounts or...


The models Paul looked at yesterday would have been a foot or better. The last GFS model before Paul posted last night showed a boost in moisture now its basically back to where it was yesterday. 
I don't see a trend in this shrinking and shrinking. 
The following shows around a 1/2" of water or about 6" of snow from Midnight -6:00 a.m. wed. That's just one 6 hour period


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1259490 said:


> ~$150k
> 
> Even that amount seems low for the year we've had.


For this year. I'm sure they did ok last year.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1259491 said:


> The models Paul looked at yesterday would have been a foot or better. The last GFS model before Paul posted last night showed a boost in moisture now its basically back to where it was yesterday.
> I don't see a trend in this shrinking and shrinking.
> The following shows around a 1/2" of water or about 6" of snow from Midnight -6:00 a.m. wed. That's just one 6 hour period


Wonderful.......


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1259490 said:


> ~$150k
> 
> Even that amount seems low for the year we've had.


Looks like things worked out good for shamrock this year. 150k was good money in a year that didn't snow much. Lose the bid in this kind of winter isn't all bad. Bid it again net year when the new guy will try to recoup some losses and bam you got it back.

Any of you guys on seasonal contracts think there will be a trend for your prices to go up? I'm just thinking that everyone will be scared to bid anything at the same price they were this year(Even though this has been unusually high)


----------



## unit28

Epic Lawn Care;1259486 said:


> So, is that why PD lowered his amounts or...


 I don't know all the details of what PD detemins to be
practical. I wish I did.

I look at jet streams, pressure systems first and temps last.

I like this one as it shows current stats from radar and pressure tracking.
http://www.hpc.ncep.noaa.gov/images/wwd/radnat/natrad.html


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We're 90% seasonal+/-, we're doing minimal increases. $25 / month increase and no longer including sales tax for the summer.

Sales tax + increase will mean $50 / month increase on a $400 / month acoount. 

We also haven't raised prices in 5+ years.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1259491 said:


> The models Paul looked at yesterday would have been a foot or better. The last GFS model before Paul posted last night showed a boost in moisture now its basically back to where it was yesterday.
> I don't see a trend in this shrinking and shrinking.
> The following shows around a 1/2" of water or about 6" of snow from Midnight -6:00 a.m. wed. That's just one 6 hour period


Why cant it ever be spread out nice. I hope the timing changes from noon to 6pm would be a little less stressful.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Well for all you guys that don't want snow Paul D. Just posted 6-10" now. He said the latest GFS model suggests that. That is what I like to look at so I'll have to take a look. Lots to read on there.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1259562 said:


> Well for all you guys that don't want snow Paul D. Just posted 6-10" now. He said the latest GFS model suggests that. That is what I like to look at so I'll have to take a look. Lots to read on there.


Ill take that. Its better then a foot!


----------



## SnowGuy73

oil futures jumped again today, get ready for another 0.14-0.20 increase at the pump.


----------



## SSS Inc.

This is the same time period from the picture I posted above. You can see that they shifted it south. Not quite sure if I'm going to hang my hat on that just yet. They have been consistent for almost a week so I will have to see the next few runs before I believe it. Keep in mind this same model produced 16" last evening. So we have had a steady 12", then one 16", now an 8". I sticking with 12"

If this is right John Dee is really off.


----------



## qualitycut

We are only about 4-5 plows above last years I just figured out. With a 1 inch trigger


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1259575 said:


> We are only about 4-5 plows above last years I just figured out. With a 1 inch trigger


Sound like I need a 1" trigger. I don't think there is any comparison from last year to this year for us. That 1" mark seems to be reached a lot just about every winter.


----------



## mnlefty

qualitycut;1259575 said:


> We are only about 4-5 plows above last years I just figured out. With a 1 inch trigger


Is that figuring in multiple runs at the big ones in Dec and Feb? Or is that just total events?

I took 3 swipes at both of the big ones, and I'd have to look, but I know there's at least 2 if not more that were 2x events.


----------



## SSS Inc.

mnlefty;1259580 said:


> Is that figuring in multiple runs at the big ones in Dec and Feb? Or is that just total events?
> 
> I took 3 swipes at both of the big ones, and I'd have to look, but I know there's at least 2 if not more that were 2x events.


I was thinking the same thing. We have several properties that were plowed as much as four times during the big ones. We had several storms that were two plowings. From a money standpoint looking at just plowing, not hauling and stacking we are over double last years total.


----------



## qualitycut

We bill every swipe that is where the numbers are from. We also bill more for +4 last year was 2 this year was 9 so far.


----------



## qualitycut

I just found a reason I like the weatheman talking up storms I got paid from 3 customers from January and February today.


----------



## Martinson9

Epic Lawn Care;1259460 said:


> Cut it in half twice, and divide by 3...
> 
> Sounds good to me.


Now we just need to cut it in half one more time and then divide by 3..........we're making progress! Thumbs Up

Can I bill my customers for the 14 inches of snow we've made disappear so far today? payup


----------



## SSS Inc.

Well, Paul D must have got a very negative comments because he just wrote a whole paragraph about peoples expectations of the weather guys. Kinda an interesting read. Whens that John Dee guy gonna change his? I bet sometime in the next 24 hours the models will shift it back over the metro even if only for a short time. And where are all those Iowa and Wisconsin folks getting riled up and excited?


----------



## CityGuy

PD has an interesting read for monday as of 300pm it states 2-4 for monday and around 6 for tuesday-wednesday. When did monday come into play? Last I heard was flurries for monday.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1259656 said:


> Well, Paul D must have got a very negative comments because he just wrote a whole paragraph about peoples expectations of the weather guys. Kinda an interesting read. ?


Ha I saw that and was thinking the same thing.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1259656 said:


> And where are all those Iowa and Wisconsin folks getting riled up and excited?


maybe Iowa will be in the 50"s:

I'm looking at a colder night with the sun peeking out.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Unit your probably correct sir.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Now 60% snow on Sunday night too.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1259722 said:


> Now 60% snow on Sunday night too.


Yea looking like they all are pretty much saying ateast 50 weather bug has 70 for Wednesday


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Everything is ready to go, I don't really care anymore. But I would prefer 4" or less at once


----------



## CityGuy

Interesting find on startrib

http://www.minnesotaforecaster.com/p/report-cards-to-date.html


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1259736 said:


> Everything is ready to go, I don't really care anymore. But I would prefer 4" or less at once


4 by 9 Monday , 4 by 9 Tuesday and 4 by 9 Wednesday sounds good to me.


----------



## Dustball

SSS Inc.;1259656 said:


> Well, Paul D must have got a very negative comments because he just wrote a whole paragraph about peoples expectations of the weather guys. Kinda an interesting read. Whens that John Dee guy gonna change his? I bet sometime in the next 24 hours the models will shift it back over the metro even if only for a short time. And where are all those Iowa and Wisconsin folks getting riled up and excited?


JohnDee doesn't update over the weekend so his next update will be Monday morning.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1259742 said:


> 4 by 9 Monday , 4 by 9 Tuesday and 4 by 9 Wednesday sounds good to me.


Sounds good to me too!


----------



## grandview

I haven't been in this thread yet, so just keep your snow and don't let it in my area.

Hi Roy!


----------



## Camden

grandview;1259778 said:


> I haven't been in this thread yet, so just keep your snow and don't let it in my area.
> 
> Hi Roy!


Switch your accounts over to per push and you'll be begging for it to snow.


----------



## grandview

Camden;1259794 said:


> Switch your accounts over to per push and you'll be begging for it to snow.


I ready don't want to work for my money.Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1259794 said:


> Switch your accounts over to per push and you'll be begging for it to snow.


Right on, right on. I can't turn my back on money, not just yet anyway. Haven't actually stopped plowing, hauling, and stacking to realize winters over. So in other words bring it on!

Grandview, 
This is the hottest weather related thread on plowsite imho.


----------



## Camden

grandview;1259796 said:


> I ready don't want to work for my money.Thumbs Up


I didn't know that you're a union worker


----------



## grandview

Camden;1259807 said:


> I didn't know that you're a union worker


All 3 of us,me myself and I.And none of us want to work.


----------



## Camden

grandview;1259811 said:


> All 3 of us,me myself and I.And none of us want to work.


So this is how you get to 7000 posts? :laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1259807 said:


> I didn't know that you're a union worker


It take a lot of effort to hold a shovel up all day:waving:


----------



## grandview

Hamelfire;1259835 said:


> It take a lot of effort to hold a shovel up all day:waving:


I pay 3 guys to hold up that shovel.


----------



## CityGuy

grandview;1259838 said:


> I pay 3 guys to hold up that shovel.


No one told you? It takes 2 guys told the shovel and 1 to sit on it. :laughing:


----------



## grandview

I'll need to hire a supervisor to tell them that.


----------



## qualitycut

grandview;1259778 said:


> I haven't been in this thread yet, so just keep your snow and don't let it in my area.
> 
> Hi Roy!


We may send it your way I hear you still have 5 gallons of fluid film left.


----------



## grandview

qualitycut;1259867 said:


> We may send it your way I hear you still have 5 gallons of fluid film left.


Little more then that. Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

This is going to be a fun couple of days trying to figure out A: if we are going to get anything and B: How many times will we have to go out. 
After watching all the weather people squirm at the mention of this upcoming storm and seeing how they lead each mention with the words "maybe" and "could" somehow the NWS has stuck with their graphic this evening although it has been modified somewhat. Maybe their is some lazy young intern kid running the weather office but it appears as though they think there is still a good shot at snow. I don't know about the rest of you but I apparently have nothing better to do then check everybody's forecast lately just about every ten minutes. I even tuned the shower radio to the weather band tonight just in case some new info came in. Is there a cure for this? Attached is the nws picture.

"The main weather concern in the days ahead remains the potential of another significant snow event on Tuesday and Wednesday. Weather models continue to point toward an area of low pressure developing in southwest Kansas on Tuesday and then lifting northeast toward southwest Wisconsin by Wednesday afternoon. This track would favor a band of heavy snow across southern Minnesota and into west central Wisconsin. However...in that this weather system remains several days away...its projected path and strength may change. Prior to the arrival of this weather system...a fast moving area of low pressure may bring light snow on Sunday. Snow is possible again on Monday ahead of the low pressure lifting out of the southern plains. Look for temperatures through the weekend a bit cooler than typical early March readings. "


----------



## Wesley's Lawn

Maybe its time for a vacation if that's what your resorting to in the shower?


----------



## CityGuy

Never hurts to stay informed with this ever changing weather. I just hope for the sake of the weather people we get something out of it or they are going to be hung for all the hype.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1259973 said:


> Never hurts to stay informed with this ever changing weather. I just hope for the sake of the weather people we get something out of it or they are going to be hung for all the hype.


I hear ya. The funny thing is that all the info pointed to the same outcome for almost a week, then the weather guys finally chimed in and the next day the forecast changed.:laughing:

Wesley's Lawn: The fix is either a vacation or more snow. This is what happens to a guy that is stuck at home with two kids under 5 and a laptop for three days.


----------



## CityGuy

9 says 1 or so on monday. and the latest model showing the big storm system is not looking good. Figures. Back to the same. Big talk and we get nothing. Little talk and watchout for 5+ inch's


----------



## CityGuy

11 is saying they are not sure one way or the other for tues/wed. 
5 says the track is shifting south. Go figure.


----------



## SSS Inc.

The funny thing is that they are all leaving the door open for nothing while just as quick as it went south it could come right back. I don't think they have much new info from 6:00 p.m. so I think they're just covering themselves now and letting the weekend crew deal with it.


----------



## Martinson9

I just watched WCCO's web video forecast.......saying 2 to 5. Keep moving south baby!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1259794 said:


> Switch your accounts over to per push and you'll be begging for it to snow.


Not me....... :waving:


----------



## djagusch

Nws wearher service updated the weather story map. 1" by Sunday night, I'm good with that. Then for tues/wed they show the euro and american models with two different paths. Then a blob just south of the cities saying heavy snow possible, for which model? Did they split the difference? Idk


----------



## djagusch

Epic Lawn Care;1260118 said:


> Not me....... :waving:


I think the sesonal selling will be pretty easy for next year. While this year it hurts the pocket book alittle. I look back at last march and think that seasonal got us through. For the seasonal for me hauling, restacking is extra which helped for the dec and feb storm.


----------



## SSS Inc.

djagusch;1260123 said:


> Nws wearher service updated the weather story map. 1" by Sunday night, I'm good with that. Then for tues/wed they show the euro and american models with two different paths. Then a blob just south of the cities saying heavy snow possible, for which model? Did they split the difference? Idk


I'm not sure which one they used. Out of coincidence I was reading somewhere on here about the big Chicago Storm and the only model that got it right on was the European Model(ECMWF). So you never know.


----------



## SnowGuy73

djagusch;1260126 said:


> I think the sesonal selling will be pretty easy for next year. While this year it hurts the pocket book alittle. I look back at last march and think that seasonal got us through. For the seasonal for me hauling, restacking is extra which helped for the dec and feb storm.


Agreed, we also have retainer fees on all of our per event properties.

I'd rather it didn't snow at all, all season. But thats just me.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Epic Lawn Care;1260143 said:


> I'd rather it didn't snow at all, all season. But thats just me.


Well if that happened a few years in a row I bet your customers would stop signing up.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1260146 said:


> Well if that happened a few years in a row I bet your customers would stop signing up.


I think everyones customers would stop signing up!


----------



## unit28

Current MOS Forecasts:
*Guidance based on the GFS and NAM models. *

http://www.nws.noaa.gov/mdl/synop/index.php
http://www.nws.noaa.gov/mdl/synop/products.php

with mos we get the best of both worlds........

withe the ecmf I havn't been seeing less about 60% accuracy ...very good imo
http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forec...merica!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2009122000!!/

edit meant to say havn't seen less than 60% acc. off the ecmf:salute: back to sleep now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We sell our seasonals as "insurance". We explain to the customers that we need guaranteed money to be able to plow at the drop of a hat all year. 

If we had a couple of years where we didn't have alot of snow ('05-06, '06-07 for example) and we needed to get a eal job to make the house payment, then we wouldn't be able to plow 24/7. 

It works well, most understand then, no matter how much snow we get/got.


----------



## djagusch

Epic Lawn Care;1260143 said:


> Agreed, we also have retainer fees on all of our per event properties.
> 
> I'd rather it didn't snow at all, all season. But thats just me.


A snow around the beginning of the month when the bill gets to their desk never hurts though


----------



## SSS Inc.

Whatever happens in the next few days start looking to see if the weather folks talk about the 12-14th. That's all I'm going to say since the long range stuff doesn't always pan out even though I'm not convinced were out of the woods this week. One of these storms has got to pan out. I can't believe that we will be ending this month without a big snow. Three years in a row is unlikely and one of these years has to make up for the last few years.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1260285 said:


> Whatever happens in the next few days start looking to see if the weather folks talk about the 12-14th. That's all I'm going to say since the long range stuff doesn't always pan out even though I'm not convinced were out of the woods this week.


As long as it doesn't snow on st Patricks day.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1260286 said:


> As long as it doesn't snow on st Patricks day.


Every time it snows I see green. Doesn't that count?


----------



## SSS Inc.

In case anyone is curious what one model shows for snow from today through Tuesday at about 6:00p.m.(if I did my math right) here ya go.

This doesn't include wed.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1260294 said:


> In case anyone is curious what one model shows for snow from today through Tuesday at about 6:00p.m.(if I did my math right) here ya go.
> 
> This doesn't include wed.


Tonight? I didnt think it was supposed to start till tomorrow. Im heading to Austin MN for a bday party and I dont plan on being able to drive after.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1260305 said:


> Tonight? I didnt think it was supposed to start till tomorrow. Im heading to Austin MN for a bday party and I dont plan on being able to drive after.


No your fine. The chart includes today through Tuesday showing a grand total up to that point. Its just a broad time range (84hours). No snow tonight.


----------



## unit28

been looking at forcast from the high uinta's {central rockies where mom grew up}
right where the winter snow/watch advisory has now popped up.

chances 
75% chance of precip coming straight to us in the heart of the metro with the snow Tu Night

I've seen some temps posted from our area that look out of whack. I think the sun may be shinning to bright on the bank thermometors. If the temps get low as they show with the track, then temps here will be lower than recent forcast show.

does it snow there in the Uinta's?...yes, but I think our focus should be what comes from this spot through this next possible snow event.
The High Uintas Wilderness Area contains all of the 13,000 foot peaks in Utah, and more than half of the 12,000 foot peaks in Utah.


other thing I saw is only small totals predicted in that region the next 7 days.


----------



## Martinson9

Sven just said 5 straight runs show the storm just brushing us. That's info I can live with!


----------



## qualitycut

Sss what are you thinking for totals? Sven is kind of lavender.


----------



## unit28

just heard sandhill cranes squawking.


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1260573 said:


> just heard sandhill cranes squawking.


So u saying no more snow


----------



## unit28

um.....no
Must be lost. ?
I think when he gets the updraft Tu.
he'll think he overshot the landing.


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1260582 said:


> um.....no
> Must be lost. ?
> I think when he gets the updraft Tu.
> he'll think he overshot the landing.


I'm confused are you drinking? Lol


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1260528 said:


> Sss what are you thinking for totals? Sven is kind of lavender.


Speaking of Lavender, My high school Librarian Debra Davis was on the cover of that magazine. You can google it.

The stuff I'm looking shows around 5" give or take for the Metro on Tues/Wed. St. Cloud is out of it. I caution that we are dangerously close to heavier snow. If it does track south a lot of it will be rain to the south(complete waste of moisture if you ask me). I think we will find out much more by mid-day tomorrow. I would recommend reading the NWS weather story. http://forecast.weather.gov/product...PX&product=AFD&format=CI&version=1&glossary=1
Get past all the technical jargon and you can see they are talking some models creeping north(these are some that I tend to look at) while that European one is holding on to being further north then the others. 
Here's the latest graphic.
http://www.crh.noaa.gov/wxstory.php?site=mpx


----------



## qualitycut

Well that's crappy I want about 5 more plows


----------



## Deershack

When I started my all salting co. in 09 , I thought there would be a call for it. Figured with the warmer winters and more freeze/thaw cycles, I could make some money. With this winter and all the snow with no rain events, my biggest job is to keep the cobwebs off the phone.

I was hoping to offer a service to those who needed salt applied on larger sites then could be serviced by a PU salter. May have to sell the trucks and look for something else.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1260601 said:


> I'm confused are you drinking? Lol


well I'm saying the bird may think it's spring until he gets a good blast of 
5" of snow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1260615 said:


> Well that's crappy I want about 5 more plows


You must have forgotten about the hint I dropped for mid month. With a 1" trigger I can see you plowing 5 times +.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1260628 said:


> You must have forgotten about the hint I dropped for mid month. With a 1" trigger I can see you plowing 5 times +.


Well I don't get to plow them every inch on a 5 inch snow


----------



## SnowGuy73

Deershack;1260621 said:


> When I started my all salting co. in 09 , I thought there would be a call for it. Figured with the warmer winters and more freeze/thaw cycles, I could make some money. With this winter and all the snow with no rain events, my biggest job is to keep the cobwebs off the phone.
> 
> I was hoping to offer a service to those who needed salt applied on larger sites then could be serviced by a PU salter. May have to sell the trucks and look for something else.


Deer, how have you been otherwise?

Haven't talked to you since around xmas time...


----------



## TKLAWN

NWS has 100% chance for 2-3 inches today. What the!


----------



## SnowGuy73

This is what I've got...

Today: Snow, mainly after noon. High near 29. South southeast wind between 5 and 8 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. Total daytime snow accumulation of around an inch possible. 

Tonight: Snow, mainly before midnight. Low around 21. Southeast wind around 6 mph becoming calm. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of around an inch possible. 

Monday: A 20 percent chance of snow after noon. Cloudy, with a high near 30. North northeast wind between 6 and 8 mph. 

Monday Night: A 50 percent chance of snow. Cloudy, with a low around 20. Northeast wind between 7 and 9 mph. 

Tuesday: A 20 percent chance of snow. Cloudy, with a high near 34. East northeast wind between 9 and 11 mph. 

Tuesday Night: Snow likely. Cloudy, with a low around 27. Chance of precipitation is 70%.

Wednesday: Snow likely. Cloudy, with a high near 34. Chance of precipitation is 70%.

Wednesday Night: A slight chance of snow. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 16. 

Thursday: Mostly sunny, with a high near 31. 

Thursday Night: Partly cloudy, with a low around 14. 

Friday: Partly sunny, with a high near 34. 

Friday Night: A slight chance of snow. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 21. 

Saturday: A slight chance of snow. Partly sunny, with a high near 30.


----------



## Camden

100% chance for us too. Pretty happy about it! Thumbs Up


----------



## TKLAWN

I'll take it as long as it's a nice easy push I don't mind. I am still having a hard time beliving it though, It's all sunshine here.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Paul Douglas has some good info posted late last night. http://www.startribune.com/weather/blogs/Paul_Douglas_on_Weather.html

The NWS weather graphic shows the heaviest to the south but hints at the potential for much of central and southern to receive accumulating snowfall.

6" or so isn't out of the question for the metro area Tues/Wed.


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1260920 said:


> I'll take it as long as it's a nice easy push I don't mind. I am still having a hard time beliving it though, It's all sunshine here.


The radar has it around Willmer at this point. This kind of reminds me of the last burst during our big Feb. storm. It was sunny then all of a sudden a quick 2-3" extra.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The radar's showing a quick burst. It looks like it should be out of here by 5-6 this evening, even in the east metro.

If it's really 1-2", then it'll work well for us, instead of being midnight - 6 am like every other snowfall I've had to work with this year.

I'll take the 5-6" if it comes in the middle of the week, I have room for that just about everywhere, not the 12"+.


----------



## Camden

Snowing nicely here in central MN.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Looks like a few decent little bands coming towards the metro.
Anyone besides Camden getting anything?

Based on new info NWS just updated for Minneapolis. They now have wed. at 90% HEAVY snow. Even their experimental graphic here shows a pretty good shot right across the metro.
http://www.hpc.ncep.noaa.gov/pwpf_24hr/wwd_24hr_probs_sn.php


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1261049 said:


> Looks like a few decent little bands coming towards the metro.
> Anyone besides Camden getting anything?
> 
> Based on new info NWS just updated for Minneapolis. They now have wed. at 90% HEAVY snow. Even their experimental graphic hear shows a pretty good shot right across the metro.
> http://www.hpc.ncep.noaa.gov/pwpf_24hr/wwd_24hr_probs_sn.php


nothing but clouds on the west side of town


----------



## Deershack

Epic Lawn Care;1260837 said:


> Deer, how have you been otherwise?
> 
> Haven't talked to you since around xmas time...


Not too bad. Damm good thing I paid cash for my equipment. They arn't pretty but they work. Still thinking of trying to put together another Meet Up, if I can find a date that works and people are interested in.

May have to sell the salt truck and sand truck, just keep the Mack dump and the skid for material hauling. Thinking of perhaps getting into stump grinding with all the Ash trees that are going to be removed and I see a lot more Elms being marked for removal.

Anyone who need salting or sanding, keep me in mind. Thanks

Also checking into getting on the list for contractors with equipment for flood work.


----------



## Wesley's Lawn

SSS Inc.;1261049 said:


> Looks like a few decent little bands coming towards the metro.
> Anyone besides Camden getting anything?
> 
> Based on new info NWS just updated for Minneapolis. They now have wed. at 90% HEAVY snow. Even their experimental graphic here shows a pretty good shot right across the metro.
> http://www.hpc.ncep.noaa.gov/pwpf_24hr/wwd_24hr_probs_sn.php


Nothing here in Brooklyn Park yet but clouds.


----------



## exmark1

It's been snowing here most of the day, we will most likely end up with around 2 inches when it quits, looking like it should be out of here in a couple of hours so we can get an early start on the work list


----------



## CityGuy

Just started here. Small flakes


----------



## qualitycut

I wouldn't mind if it waited a little bit. Im nursing a little hangover today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Started here about 20 minutes ago. Its melting on contact right now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Flurries here. I think there is some sort of shield around the metro. The radar looks to be wrapping around us for the last couple hours. 1" maybe but 2" I think is not going to happen around here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Do any of you guys that like to watch models see any redevelopment with this snow tonight?

I've been glancing at the radar up here near Forest Lake waiting, while rebuilding paddles and cutting edges on the snowblowers, and haven't had a chance to dig into any websites other than getting updates here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Still coming down pretty good here, still melting as it hits the pavement too.


----------



## qualitycut

Epic Lawn Care;1261227 said:


> Still coming down pretty good here, still melting as it hits the pavement too.


Same here melting as it hits the ground.


----------



## CityGuy

I'm thinking if anything its going to be a salting event


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1261184 said:


> Do any of you guys that like to watch models see any redevelopment with this snow tonight?
> 
> I've been glancing at the radar up here near Forest Lake waiting, while rebuilding paddles and cutting edges on the snowblowers, and haven't had a chance to dig into any websites other than getting updates here.


Its continuing to fill in a bit. The radar right now is showing some better snow filling in around the south and west metro. As far as models go they have basically said what their going to say so I would just continue to watch how this develops as it moves through. I'm pretty sure when its done its done. I don't think there will be any surprise snow well after it stops or anything.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1261234 said:


> I'm thinking if anything its going to be a salting event


Ham, do you have the same thing going on? Just melting.


----------



## qualitycut

I'm leaving the plow off the truck for now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1261243 said:


> I'm leaving the plow off the truck for now.


Sounds like a good plan...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just came in to check again.

All the blowers have new paddles / cutting edges (was hoping to leave til next fall), 3 trucks with plows on and heading to the gas station to fill up 3 diesels and (2) 2 cycle cans.

I'll have $500+ into this "storm", so you all might as well start drinking your beer now, thanks to me cause it sure ain't gonna add up now.


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;1261243 said:


> I'm leaving the plow off the truck for now.


Put it on, fill it up, and be ready to plow. Then most likely it won't .


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1261263 said:


> Just came in to check again.
> 
> All the blowers have new paddles / cutting edges (was hoping to leave til next fall), 3 trucks with plows on and heading to the gas station to fill up 3 diesels and (2) 2 cycle cans.
> 
> I'll have $500+ into this "storm", so you all might as well start drinking your beer now, thanks to me cause it sure ain't gonna add up now.


Thank you. I did the filling up and mounting earlier also.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Thanks for helping out!


----------



## Martinson9

LwnmwrMan22;1261263 said:


> Just came in to check again.
> 
> All the blowers have new paddles / cutting edges (was hoping to leave til next fall), 3 trucks with plows on and heading to the gas station to fill up 3 diesels and (2) 2 cycle cans.
> 
> I'll have $500+ into this "storm", so you all might as well start drinking your beer now, thanks to me cause it sure ain't gonna add up now.


We appreciate your efforts and expenditures! :salute:

Does someone want to step up for Tuesday?


----------



## CityGuy

Epic Lawn Care;1261238 said:


> Ham, do you have the same thing going on? Just melting.


It was just melting for some time. In the last hour or so it has been slightly sticking. You could sneeze and it would be gone


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1261303 said:


> It was just melting for some time. In the last hour or so it has been slightly sticking. You could sneeze and it would be gone


Yup, same thing happening here. It just started to stick a very little bit. Very, very light dusting.


----------



## CityGuy

Have maybe a 1/4 on deck and 1/8 on driveway


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Everything, including the shoulders of the roads and unsalted parking lots, and we haven't even had the snow for that long.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1261328 said:


> Everything, including the shoulders of the roads and unsalted parking lots, and we haven't even had the snow for that long.


Huh?

What are you talking about?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1261328 said:


> Everything, including the shoulders of the roads and unsalted parking lots, and we haven't even had the snow for that long.


Huh? I'm confused.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Whoops...

Anything that isn't salted is white.... sorry.

Djaugsch just called and asked what my post meant too.


----------



## Camden

We have a little over 2" here. Gonna take a little nap and then head out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ahh, same here too now.

About an 1/8" in the driveway.


----------



## qualitycut

I'm going to say we get 3/4


----------



## TKLAWN

Just about 1/2 inch here and still light snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

North metro looking like more snow than south, now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Just measured an 1 1/4" in Minneapolis but that was on the backyard ice rink. About 3/4" or a little better on the sidewalk. Its been coming down real good for about 45 minutes. The radar looks like it might keep up in my area for a while. If this keeps up for another couple 1-2 hours I'll have 2".


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1261388 said:


> Just measured an 1 1/4" in Minneapolis but that was on the backyard ice rink. About 3/4" or a little better on the sidewalk. Its been coming down real good for about 45 minutes. The radar looks like it might keep up in my area for a while. If this keeps up for another couple 1-2 hours I'll have 2".


Really? I was hoping to not having to plow tonight.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1261394 said:


> Really? I was hoping to not having to plow tonight.


I knew you were going to ask.

Keep in mind the 1 1/4" was on the icerink. (sticking from the get go)
Sideway was 3/4". I'll go measure in the street for ya. Give me a minute.

This is was an hour ago when it stated really coming down.

And no this isn't from Christmas, just keep forgetting about the wreath on the garage.


----------



## Wesley's Lawn

qualitycut;1261394 said:


> Really? I was hoping to not having to plow tonight.


QC If you wouldn't have gotten ham sauced at that birthday party it probably wouldn't have snowed. 

SSS Must be fun to have to skate from the house to the garage every morning.


----------



## qualitycut

Wesley's Lawn;1261400 said:


> QC If you wouldn't have gotten ham sauced at that birthday party it probably wouldn't have snowed.


I know it needs to quit snowing on the freakin weekends.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Qaulity, 1"+ on the city sidewalk. 3/4 in the middle of the street.
Attached is my proof.Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

Still snowing? I'm guessing the lots are melting quick with traffic and how fluffy it is.


----------



## Wesley's Lawn

Guess it snowing on the weekends doesn't bother me much, but I dont have anything else better to do. Seems like all the fun times dried up and all my friends grew up with kids and work an all.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Wesley's Lawn;1261400 said:


> QC If you wouldn't have gotten ham sauced at that birthday party it probably wouldn't have snowed.
> 
> SSS Must be fun to have to skate from the house to the garage every morning.


I've been skating since I was 2 and grew up with a backyard rink so everyone in my family learned how to take the garbage out without falling. Mpls shut their rinks down like two weeks ago so its nice to have it for the kids.

Quality, good sized fluffy flakes but still kinda wet. Good snowball stuff. It is still coming down pretty good and looks like it might keep up for a while. I'm starting to think I'll be heading out tonight. Most of our stuff is pretty empty on weekends except for a few minimalls.


----------



## ABES

1" here too, i'm sure we'll be plowing tonight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1261402 said:


> Qaulity, 1"+ on the city sidewalk. 3/4 in the middle of the street.
> Attached is my proof.Thumbs Up


I dont even have 3/4" on the deck here.


----------



## qualitycut

Well I may have to put the plow on.


----------



## CityGuy

Went and measured the drive in several spots and the road. Got an inch to 1 1/14


----------



## Wesley's Lawn

Had to go out and measure also, (Thanks SSS) There's a inch and half in the street here and still coming down good.


----------



## veggin psd

Not a flake in the sky.


----------



## deicepro

Over 2 inches in Monticello I94 area


----------



## SSS Inc.

Its lightening up a bit in MPLS and on the radar. Looks like another hour or so of light snow for me.

veggin psd What part of Wis. are you in?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nws is saying 2"+ north metro, and 1" or less south metro.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Epic Lawn Care;1261462 said:


> Nws is saying 2"+ north metro, and 1" or less south metro.


It looked on radar that the heavier stuff just nicked an area along East/West 494 and points North. So I can see why you're out of the loop here. Just what you wanted!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1261465 said:


> It looked on radar that the heavier stuff just nicked an area along East/West 494 and points North. So I can see why your out of the loop here. Just what you wanted!


No complaints here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Done snowing here.

7/8" in the driveway.


----------



## qualitycut

Epic Lawn Care;1261485 said:


> Done snowing here.
> 
> 7/8" in the driveway.


So just a salt run for ya?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We're right at an inch now, with another hour or so of snow left.

I'm sending 3 trucks and 2 shovelers out. Might as well just keep dumping this budget farther in the hole.

April 1 can't come soon enough.

I think I'll let most of the resi's slide on this one though, get the commercial stuff done. The commercial I just met with over the last 10 days for this upcoming lawn season. Gotta keep them happy until I get the okay.


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;1261486 said:


> So just a salt run for ya?


Qc what do you have? Anybody in st paul with a measurement?


----------



## qualitycut

3/4 to an inch


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1261486 said:


> So just a salt run for ya?


Yes sir, looking that way.


----------



## SSS Inc.

1.5" in south mpls. and its pretty much done. 2" on the icerink. If this was January we would have had 3" inches of fluff for sure. We are skipping it tonight(most of ours have 2" triggers). Some of it might still be there if I need a little boost on Tue/wed if we don't get much. 
FYI: Paul D. is talking several storms over the next couple weeks.


----------



## qualitycut

Sss what ya got up there? Nevermind posted at the same time


----------



## SnowGuy73

Im guessing PD updated his blog?


----------



## djagusch

[QUOTE: Paul D. is talking several storms over the next couple weeks.[/QUOTE]

Don't even get me started on the weather nazis hyping up something over 5 days out. Their guess is throwing darts on the wall.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Snow totals are coming in at NWS.
Click here>>>>> http://www.crh.noaa.gov/product.php?site=MPX&issuedby=MPX&product=LSR&format=CI&version=1&glossary=0

djgusch,

I know we've discussed it before how you don't like the weather guys and I understand but......... If he said the next 10 days looked sunny and 70 would you hang your hat on that? He's not hyping anything, actually if you read it he makes it pretty clear that everything he's talking about is not definite but there is a chance.


----------



## Martinson9

Measured my drive in Minnetonka at 1.25 inches. Our shop that has a gravel/ice driveway was about 1.5 inches.

Gonna plow our one inch stuff for sure and hopefully pass on our 2 inch stuff.


----------



## Green Grass

Have just over 2 inches here.


----------



## unit28

SSS.....

http://mag.ncep.noaa.gov/NCOMAGWEB/appcontroller?model=&area=&prevPage=Param&page=Model
------
check these out if/when you can...I like 'em.


----------



## qualitycut

Sounds like its going to snow till midnight


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1261533 said:


> Sounds like its going to snow till midnight


Well yeah...

Didnt you see Ian's snow o meter, another 2.2" by morning.

"watch these totals go up by morning, starting now"...............


----------



## qualitycut

Epic Lawn Care;1261537 said:


> Well yeah...
> 
> Didnt you see Ian's snow o meter, another 2.2" by morning.
> 
> "watch these totals go up by morning, starting now"...............


No I didn't watch the news I just heard that from someone.


----------



## SSS Inc.

It keeps wanting to fill in right around the metro. If it does that for three hours I'll have 2.5".


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1261539 said:


> No I didn't watch the news I just heard that from someone.


Surprised he wasnt talking about a polar plunge!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Epic Lawn Care;1261544 said:


> Surprised he wasnt talking about a polar plunge!!


Your stealing all my material!


----------



## qualitycut

Epic Lawn Care;1261544 said:


> Surprised he wasnt talking about a polar plunge!!


Lol I don't watch him he drives me nuts. Well heading out at 12


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1261546 said:


> Your stealing all my material!


Sorry, my bad.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Epic Lawn Care;1261548 said:


> Sorry, my bad.


Well I guess you were wrong because I just watched Ian talk about some gnomes jumping into Lake Calhoun.


----------



## CityGuy

Just got the call 2 am call in


----------



## djagusch

Epic Lawn Care;1261544 said:


> Surprised he wasnt talking about a polar plunge!!


He did 2mins ago.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Now I'm having second thoughts on not going out tonight. Its coming down good again in mpls. I'm sure glad Ian was on for 6 minutes and 5 of it was spent joking around. No details on when its actually going to end.


----------



## CityGuy

Ok so i already know the answer to this but I'll throw it out for other input. I am sitting here watching the weather and listening to the scanner. MNDOT is out and about plowing/salting and there are still numerous cars spinning and in the sitch. What part of slow down do these people not understand? I just do not get it?
On another note I overheard a MNDOT truck talking about some jack$$$ trying to pass him on his wing side. Why on earth would you want to pass the plow truck?


----------



## djagusch

SSS Inc.;1261565 said:


> Now I'm having second thoughts on not going out tonight. Its coming down good again in mpls. I'm sure glad Ian was on for 6 minutes and 5 of it was spent joking around. No details on when its actually going to end.


Because he is a entertainer not a weatherman.


----------



## SSS Inc.

djagusch;1261572 said:


> Because he is a entertainer not a weatherman.


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1" north of Forest Lake. 1.25-1.5" around Blaine/Lino. 1/2" in Vadnais Heights. I SWORE NWS said basically all snowfall done around 9 pm.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snowing harder now than it has all day.


----------



## Martinson9

SSS Inc.;1261565 said:


> Now I'm having second thoughts on not going out tonight. Its coming down good again in mpls. I'm sure glad Ian was on for 6 minutes and 5 of it was spent joking around. No details on when its actually going to end.


I only watch Ian because he's the only one on at 9. I really miss Janie Peterson. Ian is way too much of a goofball. Leave the comedy to the Sitcom's.


----------



## CityGuy

45 has news from channel 5 at 9 pm now as well


----------



## qualitycut

Well it just keeps filling in crappy.


----------



## Drakeslayer

2 lots done so far. Easy push, Easy money.


----------



## Martinson9

Hamelfire;1261592 said:


> 45 has news from channel 5 at 9 pm now as well


You're right. I never think of watching them. I'll try them out. It was funny how Ian thumped his chest at 10 that he never talked about the "outrageous" snow totals being thrown around last week.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Martinson9;1261599 said:


> You're right. I never think of watching them. I'll try them out. It was funny how Ian thumped his chest at 10 that he never talked about the "outrageous" snow totals being thrown around last week.


No, he just pointed at them on the green screen then said something completely different.


----------



## TKLAWN

Well I guess I'm going to go hit the one inchers. We got one inch right on the seeds,


----------



## qualitycut

Half inch here


----------



## SnowGuy73

Anyone else have pellets falling right now, and for the last 30 minutes or so?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Flakes in white bear lake, snow too...


----------



## djagusch

1.5 " in st paul.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I would assume everyone has happily met their triggers, seeing as all chatter has stopped?!?!?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1261628 said:


> I would assume everyone has happily met their triggers, seeing as all chatter has stopped?!?!?


lol I was thinking that also it just finally quit in Minneapolis about 20 min ago.


----------



## Martinson9

LwnmwrMan22;1261628 said:


> I would assume everyone has happily met their triggers, seeing as all chatter has stopped?!?!?


Either that or they gave up and went to bed.

We did our 1 inch and commercial accounts (not many). We'll see what things look like tomorrow. I measured 2.1 in my driveway. I may just see if anyone calls.


----------



## qualitycut

There's a few houses I'm waiting to see if they call.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm not sure what's going on, but I've been plowing retail commercial properties all night and there are ALOT that have yet to be plowed.

Either people are waiting for this 2" to melt, alot of guys are on vacation for Spring Break, or there were alot of Feb. Bills that didn't get paid.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1261633 said:


> I'm not sure what's going on, but I've been plowing retail commercial properties all night and there are ALOT that have yet to be plowed.
> 
> Either people are waiting for this 2" to melt, alot of guys are on vacation for Spring Break, or there were alot of Feb. Bills that didn't get paid.


Or they are Epics lots lol. I have been out since midnight and I'm just starting to see some lots getting plowed.


----------



## qualitycut

Everyone is out now


----------



## unit28

thanks guys for all the updates..QC you get my vote for rockstar

we have 3" here in Isanti.


----------



## Camden

I just got in. We have a solid 4" and a few of my sites had 5. It's nice and fluffy which made it a very easy push. 

It's 6:00 and our city plows aren't even out yet. I wonder if they know that it snowed last night


----------



## Martinson9

Said screw it at 3 a.m. and rallied the troops to plow 2 inch accounts. Didn't feel like taking a ton of phone calls.

Just got a call from a buddy that plows in Edina. He's up north about 150 miles from home pissed that he left town. Gonna be a long slow ride home.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1261634 said:


> Or they are Epics lots lol. I have been out since midnight and I'm just starting to see some lots getting plowed.


Nope, we ended up plowing all of the 1" properties. Which about 90% of them are monthly, didn't touch the 1.5" or the 2" trigger properties.


----------



## djagusch

Well all my stuff is done besides a couple bank owned props.


----------



## Camden

Our city is just now plowing the streets. Someone missed their wakeup call apparently.


----------



## SSS Inc.

We went out at 12:00 and did everything. Ended up with 2.6 at my house. As the night went on I saw more guys coming out. I think it would have been a mess if we tried to let it melt. High at about freezing and cloudy doesn't melt that much. 

Tue/Thurs. The models look like 2-4" from west to east across the immediate metro. The NWS on the weather radio says 2-3" Tues night for the metro then snow on wed. Their website says 70% snowTues night. 90% Heavy snow on Wed. So 2-3" Tues night + possible heavy snow on wed = 2-4" ???? I have a hunch nobody knows whats going to happen still even NWS.


----------



## SSS Inc.

channel 4 2-4"
channel 5 2-4"
channel 9 3-6"
channel 11 3-5"
NWS 2-4?
Paul D 2-4
Un-Accu 3.8" (They also have several 50 degree days next week and 4" on sunday.)

But now I'm real confused because John Dee updated 4 minutes ago and he has the metro on the egde of his 4-8" color on both Tues and Wed. Most likely thinking around 4" each period for a total of 8". Is he seeing something different?????? The mystery continues. (His text says 3-8" for the southern 1/3 of Minnesota into Wis..)


----------



## qualitycut

^^ I saw JD site to and was wondering the same thing. Wasnt to bad of a push last night I woke up this morning and had about a half yard of snow laying in the drive way in front of the plow, was pretty sticky but lots cleaned up nice.

Another note that shooting in Bloomington I was driving down by 1st ave and saw about 10 guys fighting outside that party bus by the light rail station there and then got home this morning and heard about it.


----------



## qualitycut

PD model shows another 17 by midnight march 22 http://apps.startribune.com/blogs/user_images/GFS384.jpg


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1261867 said:


> ^^ I saw JD site to and was wondering the same thing. Wasnt to bad of a push last night I woke up this morning and had about a half yard of snow laying in the drive way in front of the plow, was pretty sticky but lots cleaned up nice.
> 
> Another note that shooting in Bloomington I was driving down by 1st ave and saw about 10 guys fighting outside that party bus by the light rail station there and then got home this morning and heard about it.


I drove by that Ihop at about 2:00 last night. Good thing I didn't go in for a pancake. Nothing like taking your shooting from downtown to Ihop in Bloomington. They said 3 customers were there at the time. Snowplowers??


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1261877 said:


> I drove by that Ihop at about 2:00 last night. Good thing I didn't go in for a pancake. Nothing like taking your shooting from downtown to Ihop in Bloomington. They said 3 customers were there at the time. Snowplowers??


It was a bunch of African Americans downtown lastnight looked like a Friday- Saturday night must have been a rap show at kharma that's where everyone was.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1261879 said:


> It was a bunch of African Americans downtown lastnight looked like a Friday- Saturday night must have been a rap show at kharma that's where everyone was.


I couldn't figure out why anyone would rent a party bus on a Sunday night. I hope they all have the day off today.


----------



## unit28

Winter Storm Watch 
Alert: ...HEAVY SNOW POSSIBLE OVER SOUTHEAST MINNESOTA AND WEST CENTRAL 
WISCONSIN TUESDAY EVENING THROUGH WEDNESDAY... 

.A WINTER STORM WATCH REMAINS IN EFFECT FOR PORTIONS OF SOUTHEAST 
MINNESOTA AND WEST CENTRAL WISCONSIN FROM TUESDAY EVENING THROUGH 
WEDNESDAY AFTERNOON. THE WATCH AREA STRETCHES FROM ALBERT LEA 
THROUGH RED WING TO CORNELL AND EAU CLAIRE. A LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM 
WILL TRACK FROM OKLAHOMA TO ILLINOIS TUESDAY NIGHT AND 
WEDNESDAY...SPREADING HEAVY SNOW ACROSS PORTIONS OF SOUTHEAST 
MINNESOTA AND WEST CENTRAL WISCONSIN. SNOW ACCUMULATIONS AROUND 
6 INCHES ARE POSSIBLE NEAR AND SOUTH OF A LINE FROM 
FARIBAULT...TO RED WING...TO CORNELL. SNOWFALL TOTALS SHOULD DROP 
OFF FAIRLY QUICKLY NORTH OF THIS LINE. IN ADDITION TO THE 
SNOW...BLUSTERY NORTHEAST WINDS BETWEEN 15 AND 30 MPH COULD CREATE 
AREAS OF BLOWING OR DRIFTING SNOW. 

...WINTER STORM WATCH REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM TUESDAY EVENING 
THROUGH WEDNESDAY AFTERNOON...


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;1261881 said:


> I couldn't figure out why anyone would rent a party bus on a Sunday night. I hope they all have the day off today.


Thats your welfare money :laughing::crying: there were places with 3 inches in crystal


----------



## SSS Inc.

Quality, were you at the club last night when you should have been plowing?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1261896 said:


> Quality, were you at the club last night when you should have been plowing?


Ha no but I thought about having some of the drunk girls hop In for a ride.

Those posters explain it all I see free and 2 for 1s


----------



## SSS Inc.

^VIP if you want that deal. Party buses welcome it said on their website. I feel like I should take the picture down(family website and all).

Nice graphic showing totals from last night.

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/news/display_cmsstory.php?wfo=mpx&storyid=65015&source=0


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1261920 said:


> Nice graphic showing totals from last night.


you weren't kidding about the metro being shielded...amazing.

took us awhile to get going up here.
we had 20/1 ratio I think.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1261929 said:


> you weren't kidding about the metro being shielded...amazing.
> 
> took us awhile to get going up here.
> we had 20/1 ratio I think.


Yeah, I really didn't think we were going to get much in my area then all of sudden it broke through and we got a good burst of snow followed by light snow for like 5 hours. I can't believe how high the ratio got. 
Say I forgot to thank you for that link last night. Messed around with it for ten minutes before I realized I would be plowing. It looks pretty good.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1261920 said:


> Nice graphic showing totals from last night.
> 
> http://www.crh.noaa.gov/news/display_cmsstory.php?wfo=mpx&storyid=65015&source=0


I like that! How can I look at older maps like that? Specifically the one from the last big storm in Feb. Our "official" total was only 8" which is a complete joke. I'd like to see what their map says.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1261948 said:


> I like that! How can I look at older maps like that? Specifically the one from the last big storm in Feb. Our "official" total was only 8" which is a complete joke. I'd like to see what their map says.


They don't always do it but here is a link for up to Jan 1st. I'll keep looking.

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/mpx/?n=2010snowfall
found it just changed the 2010 to 2011^

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/mpx/?n=2011snowfall


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1261946 said:


> Yeah, I really didn't think we were going to get much in my area then all of sudden it broke through and we got a good burst of snow followed by light snow for like 5 hours. I can't believe how high the ratio got.
> Say I forgot to thank you for that link last night. Messed around with it for ten minutes before I realized I would be plowing. It looks pretty good.


hope anyone else can use it too...we need all the help we can get.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Paul Douglas update......

Monday Update: Better Chance of 3-5" Wednesday

2-5" expected Wednesday (the brunt of the storm passes 75-200 miles south/east of the Twin Cities).

1-2" possible Friday night, another couple of inches may fall next Monday.

3-6"+ potential for heavy, wet snow the weekend of March 19-20 (GFS model).


----------



## qualitycut

Im hoping no snow for Friday the rest of the days are ok with me.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1262017 said:


> Im hoping no snow for Friday the rest of the days are ok with me.


Friday might start out as rain but we will see.


----------



## Camden

Talk about a lesson in futility...I got a call from Verizon saying that they wanted some towers done tonight. So I figured with the light snow we had that I could easily do everything with my truck. Not so much :crying: The snow was so deep and hard that my plow would rise above the drifts and I'd have to go back and forth a few times to make it a couple feet. All of these sites were plowed just last week.

I finally gave up after going about 50 yards. I didn't get one site done! I'll be heading back out tomorrow with my skid steer.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Wow, who would have thought Ian Leonard would talk about the Plunge and how he was the "only" guy not talking "crazy" totals tomorrow. On a positive note, no snow-o-meter. The only reason he didn't talk about it last week was the fact that he doesn't talk weather. Then he says 2-3 counties away from the storm watch area could get nothing but then he says the "greater metro" could get 3-6".


----------



## qualitycut

Accudumper has 5.6 for Sunday- Monday


----------



## 87chevy

SSS Inc.;1261920 said:


> ^VIP if you want that deal. Party buses welcome it said on their website. I feel like I should take the picture down(family website and all).
> 
> Nice graphic showing totals from last night.
> 
> http://www.crh.noaa.gov/news/display_cmsstory.php?wfo=mpx&storyid=65015&source=0


I wouldnt rely to heavy on that... I'm between Morris and Glenwood and we sure didnt get 4-6 inches. 2-3 more like. Most concrete and asphalt was warm enough where it was melting


----------



## SSS Inc.

87chevy;1262399 said:


> I wouldnt rely to heavy on that... I'm between Morris and Glenwood and we sure didnt get 4-6 inches. 2-3 more like. Most concrete and asphalt was warm enough where it was melting


They average out the official totals they have and draw lines in a dot to dot sort of fashion. Based on the way the storm was very hit or miss as far as totals I wouldn't doubt for a minute that you had only 2-3". They just don't have enough data to be exactly right. More accurate as you approach the metro as we have more reports.

Keep in mind also that the weather people don't care if it melts on contact, their numbers are strictly what has fallen.


----------



## qualitycut

87chevy;1262399 said:


> I wouldnt rely to heavy on that... I'm between Morris and Glenwood and we sure didnt get 4-6 inches. 2-3 more like. Most concrete and asphalt was warm enough where it was melting


They are including the snow that didnt stick as if all snow landed on say a sheet of ice and none melted.


----------



## Camden

87chevy;1262399 said:


> I wouldnt rely to heavy on that... I'm between Morris and Glenwood and we sure didnt get 4-6 inches. 2-3 more like. Most concrete and asphalt was warm enough where it was melting


For what it's worth, that map is extremely accurate as far as I can tell. I looked back at the other dates and it's very close to what I had recorded.


----------



## 87chevy

qualitycut;1262411 said:


> They are including the snow that didnt stick as if all snow landed on say a sheet of ice and none melted.


I thought of that right after I posted haha. I guess figuring that in 3-5 would be about right. Kind of a confusing storm. I drove into Morris quick yesterday and I woke up this morning and my truck was iced up. Thanks God for the pull handles on chevys 

I heard someone say another 50 inches by April? I called B.S. on em.. Thats not possible is it?


----------



## qualitycut

87chevy;1262417 said:


> I thought of that right after I posted haha. I guess figuring that in 3-5 would be about right. Kind of a confusing storm. I drove into Morris quick yesterday and I woke up this morning and my truck was iced up. Thanks God for the pull handles on chevys
> 
> I heard someone say another 50 inches by April? I called B.S. on em.. Thats not possible is it?


unlikely but with this winter ya never know I wouldn't be surprised to get 10-20 more this year


----------



## qualitycut

Well my sleep schedule is officially screwed up haven't been to bed since I woke up at noon. I think I have read almost every post on plowsite.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1262373 said:


> Wow, who would have thought Ian Leonard would talk about the Plunge and how he was the "only" guy not talking "crazy" totals tomorrow. On a positive note, no snow-o-meter. The only reason he didn't talk about it last week was the fact that he doesn't talk weather. Then he says 2-3 counties away from the storm watch area could get nothing but then he says the "greater metro" could get 3-6".


I had seen that also.

He didn't even talk about when its going to start, when it will end, and so on.


----------



## SnowGuy73

87chevy;1262417 said:


> I heard someone say another 50 inches by April? I called B.S. on em.. Thats not possible is it?


I sure hope not........


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1262380 said:


> Accudumper has 5.6 for Sunday- Monday


I saw that yesterday. They changed it now to snow showers or flurries, 0.0" of snow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Pauld D. as of 8:00 says 3-6 As of 9:00 hes talking a couple inches.
kstp Northwest Metro: 1-3", Southeast Metro 2-4"
wcco 2-3"
NWS 2-4" Just rechecked, For me they have 1-3" tonight, 1-2" tomorrow 2-5"
Kare11 3-5"
Accuweather still has 3.5" for me in MPLS

Two of the new models are showing me only about two. The previous run 6 hours before showed 5-6" on both.

I think we won't know until its done or never happens. Look at the last storm. I had a solid 2" when most of the news stations were still saying up to 1".


----------



## Martinson9

You know what would be cool? If we got a storm where we got LESS than they predicted. I'm down for that.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Paul Douglas just changed his blog again. Now he's talking a couple inches. Looks like he forgot to look at the new models before posting an hour ago. Now hes quoting what I was seeing.


Wait a minute now Paul Updated again. (9:30) 2-4"


----------



## SnowGuy73

Martinson9;1262555 said:


> You know what would be cool? If we got a storm where we got LESS than they predicted. I'm down for that.


Wouldn't that be great.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1262547 said:


> Look at the last storm. I had a solid 2" when most of the news stations were still saying up to 1".


I had 3" from me to Elk Rriver

It bounced around 2" from parts of Blaine, Mounds View, Fridley. where i got anywhere from 2" to 2.25 to 2.5


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1262380 said:


> Accudumper has 5.6 for Sunday- Monday


Haha I don't even look at accucrapper any more. The last straw for me was when it said 14" for sunday nights snowfall. They were only off by a foot.


----------



## wizardsr

I'm hoping for 2" out of this next one. With the combo of maxed out seasonals and per-push properties, I don't make anything on the heavy ones unless we end up pulling the bobcat out for relocation/stacking work. I can still make money this year on the easy pushes due to lower labor and fuel costs and things are less likely to break. Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

wizardsr;1262617 said:


> I'm hoping for 2" out of this next one. With the combo of maxed out seasonals and per-push properties, I don't make anything on the heavy ones unless we end up pulling the bobcat out for relocation/stacking work. I can still make money this year on the easy pushes due to lower labor and fuel costs and things are less likely to break. Thumbs Up


This is where I'm at, along with just getting back from the hand specialist.

My right thumb has been extremely weak/sore for about 5-6 weeks now. Hand specialist said put in a splint, gave me a prescription and ice 2-3 times / day for 6 weeks. No usage of the thumb.

My Boss controller cable won't reach to the left side of the steering wheel. I guess I'll have to plow without a boot / socks on my right foot to operate the controller.


----------



## albhb3

why do I have a feeling that the NW metro wont even have to plow after this next batch. Why cant they just do the forcast for 2 days out. I do not care about whats happening out in the ocean


----------



## TKLAWN

albhb3;1262622 said:


> why do I have a feeling that the NW metro wont even have to plow after this next batch. Why cant they just do the forcast for 2 days out. I do not care about whats happening out in the ocean


I have the same feeling. The closer it gets the more it gets downgraded. PERFECT for the first time this year. By the way albh3 Skynard did simple man long before Shinedown (not a bad version though).


----------



## albhb3

^I know I just perfer the newer version thats all


----------



## SnowGuy73

What a nice day out! 

Sun shining and 38 degrees out in shakopee right now.


----------



## djagusch

Epic Lawn Care;1262651 said:


> What a nice day out!
> 
> Sun shining and 38 degrees out in shakopee right now.


That sun is getting the road warm. Good for snow melting if the snow comes.


----------



## SnowGuy73

djagusch;1262652 said:


> That sun is getting the road warm. Good for snow melting if the snow comes.


Very true.

I can't believe how fast the snow melted off of the properties we didn't plow yesterday. Today they look just as good as the properties we did plow.


----------



## qualitycut

Yea its a good day for me to bring the garbage bag out and clean the truck.


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;1262664 said:


> Yea its a good day for me to bring the garbage bag out and clean the truck.


Don't clean the truck. It would bring snow.


----------



## qualitycut

Lol that's my plan.


----------



## qualitycut

Another system moves in on Friday, with mainly rain expected early in the day. Cooler air moves in later in the day on Friday, changing the rain to a mixture and then over to mainly snow by Friday night. Right now it looks as though there could be a couple inches of accumulation Friday night here in the metro, before it becomes flurries and ends on Saturday. The main pattern still looks very active over the next 10 days, so even though there aren't any huge storms on the horizon.


----------



## Martinson9

Epic Lawn Care;1262654 said:


> Very true.
> 
> I can't believe how fast the snow melted off of the properties we didn't plow yesterday. Today they look just as good as the properties we did plow.


Not surprising......we've seen how you plow! :laughing:

Hope you can take a joke!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Martinson9;1262740 said:


> Not surprising......we've seen how you plow! :laughing:
> 
> Hope you can take a joke!


O I see how it is...

Is that you that has been licking the windows at my shop too?


----------



## qualitycut

Epic Lawn Care;1262758 said:


> O I see how it is...
> 
> Is that you that has been licking the windows at my shop too?


LMFAO :laughing:


----------



## unit28

did they just say 1" total for North West Metro for Tue through Wed?

I bet tomorrow we'll also see 42* for the high.at this rate....
I want my $2 dollars.


----------



## SnowGuy73

They down graded the watch that was out for SE Minnesota to an advisory now as well.


----------



## qualitycut

^^^ They moved the watch up a county to the NW I see.


----------



## albhb3

we are so getting nothing out of this. I guess this means that last 12 pages or so have been a waste


----------



## TKLAWN

The last 12 pages and the last week of weather guys that were all wrong.


----------



## TKLAWN

EPIC is that your Wright stander to be auctioned?


----------



## qualitycut

ch 5 and ch 4 are both saying 2-3 inches.


----------



## albhb3

quality get off the bottle Ian the lot lizard lenard just said 1-3 in the heart of the metro and when he put the number scrolly thingy up there it was 2.4 down by lacross and was considerably less up here :laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1262844 said:


> quality get off the bottle Ian the lot lizard lenard just said 1-3 in the heart of the metro and when he put the number scrolly thingy up there it was 2.4 down by lacross and was considerably less up here :laughing:


Yea well I dont watch that yahoo. His snow-o-meter is a joke also. We will see tomorrow I guess.

O and I dont drink on the weekdays.

PD new chart shows 2-4 Wednesday 1-2 Friday amd 1-3 next Monday?


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1262808 said:


> EPIC is that your Wright stander to be auctioned?


Just the collection system. I have a guy out of Jordan that might want the stander, otherwise we are going to keep it as a back up -back up machine


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1262852 said:


> Yea well I dont watch that yahoo. His snow-o-meter is a joke also. We will see tomorrow I guess.


What about all the great info on the upcoming plunge?


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;1262844 said:


> quality get off the bottle Ian the lot lizard lenard just said 1-3 in the heart of the metro and when he put the number scrolly thingy up there it was 2.4 down by lacross and was considerably less up here :laughing:


You mean he actually talked weather this time. 
I still don't think any of these guys know whats gonna happen. If you ask me and I know nobody did, if the moisture can saturate the atmosphere sometime soon in Minnesota we stand a chance at 2-3" in the metro. There is always the chance of some wrap around moisture as well. I just don't want a borderline 2" snow that makes you question whether to plow or not because of the temps. Who would have thought Sunday was the "big" storm this week. It is March though and anything can happen.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Say does anyone know who plows snow at some SA's in south mpls. The reason I ask is there at one time were two SA's on 40th and Lyndale Ave. S.. Long story short the one is vacant and somebody piled snow about 40' tall in the rather small parking lot(maybe 600 yards worth). The neighbors complained to the city and now they have 2 weeks to move it out. I can't figure out how they got it so tall in such a small space. I was wondering if they used a telescoping unit with a bucket or something. I'll get some pics in the next day or so as it is pretty impressive except for the having to move it again part.


----------



## qualitycut

^ Good ole government telling people what to do with their own private property. What do you think would happen if people complained about the big pile at the Saints stadium?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1262867 said:


> Say does anyone know who plows snow at some SA's in south mpls. The reason I ask is there at one time were two SA's on 40th and Lyndale Ave. S.. Long story short the one is vacant and somebody piled snow about 40' tall in the rather small parking lot(maybe 600 yards worth). The neighbors complained to the city and now they have 2 weeks to move it out. I can't figure out how they got it so tall in such a small space. I was wondering if they used a telescoping unit with a bucket or something. I'll get some pics in the next day or so as it is pretty impressive except for the having to move it again part.


Id love see pictures of that. I know who does all of the SAs around here, but not in Minneapolis. It might be the same company, they are out of Rosemount.


----------



## qualitycut

Epic Lawn Care;1262873 said:


> Id love see pictures of that. I know who does all of the SAs around here, but not in Minneapolis. It might be the same company, they are out of Rosemount.


Does he do some Holidays also?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1262876 said:


> Does he do some Holidays also?


No, thats another company all together.


----------



## qualitycut

Ok jw cause my buddy just bought a Harley from a guy in Rosemount that does some.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I thought all of the metro Holiday stores went to one company this year.

Atleast for snow that is.


----------



## Martinson9

Epic Lawn Care;1262758 said:


> O I see how it is...
> 
> Is that you that has been licking the windows at my shop too?


If it makes you feel any better, I'm the only driver that got a complaint yesterday out of the 7 we had going!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1262871 said:


> ^ Good ole government telling people what to do with their own private property. What do you think would happen if people complained about the big pile at the Saints stadium?


I agree. Who was the smart guy that thought that pile would melt by April?

SA....Rumor has it that one of the neighbors was concerned about the pollution due to the fact that it all came from gas stations. I'm no scientist but I'm pretty sure it will all go down the sewer whether its at one location or ten. I have to admit it is kind of an eyesore being that it is basically all residential and the pile starts 35 feet from a nice looking house next door. Of course the vacant SA isn't actually that nice looking at any time of year. Its not far from me so I will get some pics for ya.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Martinson9;1262886 said:


> If it makes you feel any better, I'm the only driver that got a complaint yesterday out of the 7 we had going!


O, what did you do?


----------



## qualitycut

Epic Lawn Care;1262885 said:


> I thought all of the metro Holiday stores went to one company this year.
> 
> Atleast for snow that is.


I know the guy that does the one down the street from and thats the only one he has, I know they want like 1 truck per 2-3 lots.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1262892 said:


> I know the guy that does the one down the street from and thats the only one he has, I know they want like 1 truck per 2-3 lots.


Huh, interesting.


----------



## Martinson9

Epic Lawn Care;1262889 said:


> O, what did you do?


Nothing really. Somewhat long private drive. On the way out I swung out into the street and put the little snow on my blade against the side of the street. Since the city hadn't plowed I didn't bother cleaning up the street. I'm guessing she didn't realize that.

Also, she complained for her neighbor. I didn't shovel in front of her garage door, but her neighbors service does. We offer shoveling.....just a different price. She's never used a plow service before so she might not know how everything works.

Bottom line is at this point of the winter I really don't give a crap. Of the 50 driveways on my route this street is my least favorite. If all 3 don't re sign next year it'll free up a lot of time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm a bit concerned. If you check the radar coming out if IA, moderate snow is making a beeline for the cities. There's no break in the snow, just moving straight north. 

My area NWS just downgraded to less than 1/2" tonight, around an inch tomorrow. 

I'm saying that means we'll have 1.5" by 3 am, another 2" tomorrow, north metro.

Quick look at the radar and it looks like the storm is turning left???


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1262928 said:


> I'm a bit concerned. If you check the radar coming out if IA, moderate snow is making a beeline for the cities. There's no break in the snow, just moving straight north.
> 
> My area NWS just downgraded to less than 1/2" tonight, around an inch tomorrow.
> 
> I'm saying that means we'll have 1.5" by 3 am, another 2" tomorrow, north metro.
> 
> Quick look at the radar and it looks like the storm is turning left???


I was just thinking the same it looks like its heading north a little more than north east.. I guess the air could be dry and it wont hit the ground right away?


----------



## unit28

Usual Spring & Fall Sandhill Crane Migration dates:

The Spring migration usually begins on the Platte River in late February, peaks in mid March, and has a mass exodus in mid April. During the Spring migration, cranes stay in the area for several weeks to "fuel up" for the long trip north.

*well, I heard more of them tonight......*
Maybe that storm blew some this way, or it's spring time


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1262888 said:


> I agree. Who was the smart guy that thought that pile would melt by April?
> 
> .


Looks like they may be going over budget again next year. Where do you they think they will haul it if the didnt have any where before?

Problem at the midway
http://kstp.com/news/stories/S2007655.shtml?cat=1


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1262928 said:


> I'm a bit concerned. If you check the radar coming out if IA, moderate snow is making a beeline for the cities. There's no break in the snow, just moving straight north.
> 
> My area NWS just downgraded to less than 1/2" tonight, around an inch tomorrow.
> 
> I'm saying that means we'll have 1.5" by 3 am, another 2" tomorrow, north metro.
> 
> Quick look at the radar and it looks like the storm is turning left???


You are correct. The storm is rotating around the center of the low. Look at the void in the middle like a hurricane. For those that want snow the sooner that the area is saturated with moisture the better odds for accumulation. I agree with you that the leading edge is coming right towards us. If it fills in a little more or intensifies it could get interesting.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1262934 said:


> Looks like they may be going over budget again next year. Where do you they think they will haul it if the didnt have any where before?


SA on 40th and Lyndale might work. A lot of dump sights are full. Time for a snowdragon. You know its probably cheaper just to offer free shuttle service from the fairgrounds for a while until its gone.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1262942 said:


> SA on 40th and Lyndale might work. A lot of dump sights are full. Time for a snowdragon. You know its probably cheaper just to offer free shuttle service from the fairgrounds for a while until its gone.


Didnt Minneapolis buy one?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1262943 said:


> Didnt Minneapolis buy one?


Maybe, I didn't hear about it but that doesn't mean anything. If they did I have to say my city is a bunch of idiots. They have more land to put snow on then anybody. My favorite so far this year is the mpls schools hauling snow with rented single axles. How about hiring some truckers at half the price. It took them a week to haul from one school and somebody apparently didn't notice the open field adjacent to the school.


----------



## unit28

with counter clockwise rotation I think they might call it cyclonic rotation...not sure.

but a different view of the eye and actual sat photo of how small it is.....
looks like it could have been a 50/50 shot by the experts eh?


----------



## SSS Inc.

"cyclonic rotation" I think that's right. That picture does a good job showing the eye of the storm. 

Looking at the local NWS radar shows that its coming awfully close to the metro and very rapidly. Not sure if its hitting the ground yet but if it comes in before ten or so the weather guessers would be off by a few hours right out of the gate.


----------



## unit28

If it snowed right now I'd go out in shorts...
still 36*....edit 30*
Winds are coming in a bit better now at jst above 10mph.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Yeah, its a little warm yet.


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1262993 said:


> If it snowed right now I'd go out in shorts...
> still 36*....edit 30*
> Winds are coming in a bit better now at jst above 10mph.


Lol my shoes got wet today and I ended up wearing my sandals to get gas, was a little cold on the feet.


----------



## TKLAWN

Wose than cold feet is gas in a diesel truck.


----------



## unit28

rochester says snow right now...
at 34*


34 ° Snow ShowersFeels Like 25° 
Relative Humidity 87% 
Barometer 30.09(Steady)atm 
Dew Point 30 ° 
Visibility 1.50 Miles 
UV Index 0 Low 
Wind Speed ENE 12 mph


----------



## qualitycut

Its knocking on the door. I will let ya know if when the radar has snow over me if its actually snowing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yeah, wasn't supposed to start snowing in the cities until after 11 pm.

Although Mankato snows snow on the radar right now, but the auto weather report just said overcast.


----------



## unit28

well whatever it's doing at 4am,
that's when I'm going out. 
Might have to stop for pancakes first to see whats shakin.

anyway...I'm planning on outpacing the sun tomorrow.
Any snowflakes falling, then I'm billing it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm getting up at 2, although I'll probably just play Black Ops on the PS3 all night until it's time to do sidewalks at 5.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1263005 said:


> rochester says snow right now...
> at 34*


It can snow at 34. It might not stick unless its coming down crazy fast though.

This is almost as exciting as Sunday night.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

unit28;1263026 said:


> well whatever it's doing at 4am,
> that's when I'm going out.
> Might have to stop for pancakes first to see whats shakin.
> 
> anyway...I'm planning on outpacing the sun tomorrow.
> Any snowflakes falling, then I'm billing it.


Where you going for pancakes? Sounds good right now for some reason


----------



## SSS Inc.

Don't go to Ihop in Bloomington!!!!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

No kidding, I'd hate to have to return fire that would be a lot of paperwork. I actually ate at that one once out of the two times I've eaten at an Ihop. Thought it kinda sucked both times.


----------



## Martinson9

SSS Inc.;1263043 said:


> Don't go to Ihop in Bloomington!!!!


Just wear your bullet proof vest.


----------



## djagusch

I talked to my brother who lives in roch. Big wet flakes melting on contact.


----------



## mnglocker

Martinson9;1263060 said:


> Just wear your bullet proof vest.


I've got a flack vest I can wear. 

IHOP/wafflehouse/steak and shake/pop eye's and all the other southern ghetto food shanties are on my list of places to just avoid.


----------



## qualitycut

mnglocker;1263123 said:


> I've got a flack vest I can wear.
> 
> IHOP/wafflehouse/steak and shake/pop eye's and all the other southern ghetto food shanties are on my list of places to just avoid.


Waffle houses loaded hash browns are amazing. I wish we had them up here. When I go visit family in Georgia I eat there every day


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1263016 said:


> Its knocking on the door. I will let ya know if when the radar has snow over me if its actually snowing.


I take it since there's no report, that there's nothing to report?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1263147 said:


> I take it since there's no report, that there's nothing to report?


Nope my weather app says it is but nothing outside yet.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Is it just me or does it look like it's pushing north more than what they said?


----------



## Martinson9

Woke up to go to the bathroom. Bunch of small flakes in Minnetonka.


----------



## qualitycut

Martinson9;1263150 said:


> Woke up to go to the bathroom. Bunch of small flakes in Minnetonka.


Yea now that I put my glasses on there are some tiny flakes can't tell if its on the pavers or if its frozen moisture crystalized from the moisture today.


----------



## Martinson9

PD's 10:27 blog update now says 1 to 2 inches. If I have to plow now after all the damn hype this storm has had I'm gonna get a little cranky. If you can't make a forecast 1.5 hours before the snow starts....just give up.


----------



## qualitycut

Martinson9;1263152 said:


> PD's 10:27 blog update now says 1 to 2 inches. If I have to plow now after all the damn hype this storm has had I'm gonna get a little cranky. If you can't make a forecast 1.5 hours before the snow starts....just give up.


Yea I'm not setting any alarms I will be up by 7 -8 and they say snow till noon so we will see. I will get a call from someone I know if there is snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1263149 said:


> Is it just me or does it look like it's pushing north more than what they said?


Nope, just you.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

No news is good news??


----------



## Wesley's Lawn

Very light snow here, leaving a white coating.


----------



## justinsp

a light dusting here in plymouth. Barely enough to make foot prints.....Starting to snow a little heavier in the last 20 minutes. Any reports from edina and NE Minneapolis area?


----------



## justinsp

a light dusting here in plymouth. Barely enough to make foot prints.....Starting to snow a little heavier in the last 20 minutes. Any reports from edina and NE Minneapolis area?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NOTHING in Forest Lake.


----------



## djagusch

Sounds like .5 to an 1" in se metro. If veggin is on what's it like in st croix, osceola airport showed light snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Trace in Lino. Sidewalks that were salted Monday are still wet. Parking lots are white, but where cars drove, tire marks will be black shortly.

Be back shortly with a report from N. St. Paul.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Maybe a half an inch just from eyeballing it.

I will get a real measurement here in an hour or so when I take my son to daycare.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1/3-1/2" in Vadnais Heights


----------



## SnowGuy73

Went and measured now.

My driveway has about an inch of very heavy and wet snow in it.


----------



## justinsp

Just got back from Golden Valley did a sidewalk and salted. 1/4" on ground. Snowing at a decent rate


----------



## djagusch

Qc you up yet? What do you have?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1/3-1/2" in Vadnais Heights


----------



## SnowGuy73

djagusch;1263218 said:


> Qc you up yet? What do you have?


I don't think he gets up until about noon.


----------



## djagusch

Epic Lawn Care;1263229 said:


> I don't think he gets up until about noon.


Does he still live in his parents basement too?


----------



## Martinson9

Just measured my driveway in Minnetonka. 1 inch exactly. Time for this thing to wrap up.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Just under an Inch in S.Mpls. Its not snowing here now. They say it will go off and on until about 12:00 West Metro - 2:00 in the East metro.

Just looked at the metro radar on (tpt wx) the old channel 17(pbs). Looks to me like its falling apart over the metro. Looks like I'll be watching hockey for the next four days.


----------



## Martinson9

Here is the latetst public information statement from NWS. We're talking about some very unimpressive snow totals considering PD was talking 20.3 inches at one point.

3.50 ELLENDALE MN STEELE 0654 AM
2.50 NORTH MANKATO MN NICOLLET 0641 AM
2.30 1 SE NORTHFIELD MN RICE 0614 AM
2.00 MORGAN MN REDWOOD 0654 AM
1.90 1 SSW JORDAN MN SCOTT 0527 AM
1.50 CANNON FALLS MN GOODHUE 0600 AM
1.50 WSW ST JAMES MN WATONWAN 0335 AM
1.30 EAU CLAIRE WI EAU CLAIRE 0455 AM
1.30 WOODBURY MN WASHINGTON 0600 AM
1.00 HASTINGS MN DAKOTA 0600 AM
1.00 RED WING MN GOODHUE 0527 AM
0.80 MINNEAPOLIS MN HENNEPIN 0600 AM
MEASURED AT THE MSP INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT.
0.80 CHANHASSEN MN CARVER 0600 AM
MEASURED AT THE NWS OFFICE.
0.60 WACONIA MN CARVER 0632 AM
0.50 REDWOOD FALLS MN REDWOOD 0500 AM


----------



## SnowGuy73

djagusch;1263260 said:


> Does he still live in his parents basement too?


That part I don't know! :laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Martinson9;1263265 said:


> Just measured my driveway in Minnetonka. 1 inch exactly. Time for this thing to wrap up.


I agree with you.


----------



## albhb3

I dont think there is more than 3/4 of an inch in eagan you can still tell where the expansion joints are in the driveway how about that fire out in PA just horrible


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1263283 said:


> how about that fire out in PA just horrible


Unbelievable.


----------



## qualitycut

3/4 here by eyeballing it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

The Weather Channel has a crawler going right now with snowfall amounts.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1" in St. Paul, did an open on my apartment for a management company that I put two bids on other properties this week at the tune of about $2,000-2,500 / month each for. 

I wanted to make that good impression. 

Got back home to Wyoming (MN ) and the parking lots are black.


----------



## qualitycut

Well I measured the patio 1 inch to 1:5


----------



## millsaps118

Elk River just a enough to cover the pavement but as soon as you drive over it you can see asphalt/concrete. If anything, I'll go out and salt. 

Any report in the Golden Valley area?


----------



## albhb3

1/4 inch at 6


----------



## SSS Inc.

1.2" on the ice-rink. 7/8" on the sidewalk.
I don't think this is going to happen.

FYI: Kelsey is doing traffic on 9 and showing some hidden talents such as loon calling.Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1263307 said:


> 1/4 inch at 6


That was 2.5 hrs ago what you got now lol


----------



## wizardsr

millsaps118;1263305 said:


> Elk River just a enough to cover the pavement but as soon as you drive over it you can see asphalt/concrete. If anything, I'll go out and salt.
> 
> Any report in the Golden Valley area?


I'll be down there in a little bit Keith. Doesn't sound like any more than 1/2 an inch of slush, sure it will melt by noon...


----------



## SnowGuy73

wizardsr;1263313 said:


> I'll be down there in a little bit Keith. Doesn't sound like any more than 1/2 an inch of slush, sure it will melt by noon...


I hoping the sun comes out this afternoon.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1263304 said:


> Well I measured the patio 1 inch to 1:5


I was going to say after your earlier post, you may want to get glasses.

NWS has a report from a trained spotter of 1.4 for IGH.


----------



## mnlefty

I had about 1.25 near Best Buy corporate about 20 minutes ago.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1263316 said:


> I was going to say after your earlier post, you may want to get glasses.
> 
> NWS has a report from a trained spotter of 1.4 for IGH.


HA I didnt have my contacts in when I looked so good call on that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I sure hope this isn't going to be another system the just dances around on top of us all day again.....


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1263316 said:


> I was going to say after your earlier post, you may want to get glasses.
> 
> NWS has a report from a trained spotter of 1.4 for IGH.


Be nice he's still waking up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It can if it wants. It's so light that it's melting underneath faster than it's adding up, especially with the cars driving on the parking lots.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1263325 said:


> Be nice he's still waking up.


Did you get your report from O-town yet?? I see Baldwin was reporting 1" as of 7 am.

Also, I did the open on that apartment, so you don't have to go by there later.

Also also, congrats on the baby (again)!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

While I'm spamming this thread with post after post....

Is anyone here in subbing out some salt/sand work in Little Canada, right at the corner of 694 / 35E, about 2 blocks off of the freeway.

I have an account that wants it done each time it snows, but I only run straight salt.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1263333 said:


> While I'm spamming this thread with post after post....
> 
> Is anyone here in subbing out some salt/sand work in Little Canada, right at the corner of 694 / 35E, about 2 blocks off of the freeway.
> 
> I have an account that wants it done each time it snows, but I only run straight salt.


Check with deershack


----------



## SnowGuy73

I have 1.50" in my driveway and snowing pretty steady again as of 1 minute ago.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1263335 said:


> Check with deershack


Agreed, you will do it for you.

I think I have his number too.


----------



## qualitycut

Epic Lawn Care;1263337 said:


> Agreed, you will do it for you.
> 
> I think I have his number too.


I got it if you don't


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1263340 said:


> I got it if you don't


I PMed to him.

Thanks!


----------



## SnowGuy73

lwnmwrman....

PM sent to you.


----------



## qualitycut

Epic Lawn Care;1263342 said:


> lwnmwrman....
> 
> PM sent to you.


I just did the same oops


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1263343 said:


> I just did the same oops


O well.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hasn't snowed here in 2 hours.

The local radar for the metro on NWS looks like its coming from the east and the west. Like a metro sandwich.


----------



## mnlefty

Around 8 when I had 1.25 I shoveled a good area, and it's all melting on contact there now. 33 on my outside thermometer.


----------



## qualitycut

^ So its looking good for the guys that dont want to plow.


----------



## mnlefty

I'm going to run through my 1" stuff in an hour or so, but I'm sure some could get by without it. What I saw makes me comfortable with no accumulation after they're done.


----------



## qualitycut

I just got a call guess we are doing are 1 inch accounts in Minneapolis.


----------



## Martinson9

That is one horrible fire in PA. I only have one kid and he's the only thing I really care about in this world.

Here's a link if you don't know what they were talking about.

http://www.cnn.com/2011/US/03/09/pennsylvania.fire/index.html?hpt=T2


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You city boys, are the parking lots melting off??? I don't really want to drive back down to St. Paul if I can help it.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1263426 said:


> You city boys, are the parking lots melting off??? I don't really want to drive back down to St. Paul if I can help it.


yes less than .5 in Minneapolis now I don't even think we should be out


----------



## qualitycut

Been passing every lot since 1030


----------



## djagusch

Well I'm told my st paul hoa has melted down to 3/4" already so I might be in the clear for plowing.


----------



## qualitycut

We just called it off


----------



## mnglocker

I've got a whopping 1/4" in my drive. I'm staying home.


----------



## Camden

Not a flake up here today (unless you include the people with Obama stickers on their cars).


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1263528 said:


> Not a flake up here today (unless you include the people with Obama stickers on their cars).


LMFAO that's funny right there


----------



## albhb3

^ let me guess they were driving a prius. I did see something interesting today 05 chevy reg cab short box/dump box w blizzard plow the thing was tiny.


----------



## albhb3

did anyone else see patrick hammer try to explain how they were so wrong. Im pretty sure if someone would of said BOO he would have curled up into the fetal position


----------



## grandview

Camden;1263528 said:


> Not a flake up here today (unless you include the people with Obama stickers on their cars).


Obviously Roy's still campaigning for Sarah:waving:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1263528 said:


> Not a flake up here today (unless you include the people with Obama stickers on their cars).


HA!!!

Boo-Ya!


----------



## unit28

testing testing 123.......


----------



## SSS Inc.

I think everyone is busy taking their plows off and washing their trucks. :laughing:
I am leaving ours on until the 20th or so. payup


----------



## albhb3

Boy I think we might just be done looking awefully warm next week. Either way the end is near for old man winter


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dave dahl said a few inches on friday night/saturday.


----------



## exmark1

albhb3;1263614 said:


> did anyone else see patrick hammer try to explain how they were so wrong. Im pretty sure if someone would of said BOO he would have curled up into the fetal position


I saw that too! It was pretty funny


----------



## Martinson9

Epic Lawn Care;1263844 said:


> Dave dahl said a few inches on friday night/saturday.


If it's 43 and partly sunny on Friday it'll be awfully hard for the snow to stick around.


----------



## qualitycut

Epic Lawn Care;1263844 said:


> Dave dahl said a few inches on friday night/saturday.


Pd says the same and a couple Sunday night.


----------



## unit28

far cry from 20" but not even an Nth .?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Don't be fooled by 4-5 days of warm weather. I believe that happened right before our huge February storm.  It might be back to around 30 degrees in 7 or 8 days.


----------



## djagusch

Epic Lawn Care;1263844 said:


> Dave dahl said a few inches on friday night/saturday.


He also said 3 to 6"s two nights ago for today. He said 16" or more last week for today. He says many things but is mostly worthless info.

Oh by the way did you notice qc did not say anything about the parents basement.


----------



## unit28

oh wait another Friday night storm is coming...
they've been good about predicting those all season.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1263909 said:


> far cry from 20" but not even an Nth .?


At least they weren't saying 20" still last night. I tend to cut them some slack on the long range stuff as long as the closer we get they fine tune it more accurately. What baffles me is this morning when they, even the NWS, were still talking 1" NW, 2+ SE. As soon as I heard it the snow stopped.

Best thing for me today was watching my idiot neighbor from out of state shovel and sweep 6 houses on my block. Meanwhile I was enjoying some Taco Bell, watching the first high school hockey game and working with my new version of Photoshop that came in the mail today all while watching my snow melt. By the time he got done my sidewalk already melted.


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;1263919 said:


> Oh by the way did you notice qc did not say anything about the parents basement.


Cause I sleep on their floor. It's funny you mentioned that cause I just put a offer in on a house Monday.


----------



## albhb3

now now QC no need to get upset:laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1263944 said:


> now now QC no need to get upset:laughing:


Ha far from upset I had to make a Smarta$$ remark.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1263923 said:


> At least they weren't saying 20" still last night. I tend to cut them some slack on the long range stuff as long as the closer we get they fine tune it more accurately. What baffles me is this morning when they, even the NWS, were still talking 1" NW, 2+ SE. As soon as I heard it the snow stopped.
> 
> Best thing for me today was watching my idiot neighbor from out of state shovel and sweep 6 houses on my block. Meanwhile I was enjoying some Taco Bell, watching the first high school hockey game and working with my new version of Photoshop that came in the mail today all while watching my snow melt. By the time he got done my sidewalk already melted.


oh I agree on that.

I was bummed to see it melt so fast. problem was.....the flow of drier air from the Canadian high to the north, made it difficult for this band to produce much snow.

I checked the adv and wrngs for Canada .. Not to far in they had -50 to -60 wind chills
last night.

speaking out of state...I moved here from TX not to long ago.

is this all we get for snow?


----------



## albhb3

on a good year yes last year we ended up with around 45 or so


----------



## unit28

all we need is about 1.5 to take the #6 spot I think


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;1263924 said:


> Cause I sleep on their floor. It's funny you mentioned that cause I just put a offer in on a house Monday.


Well I hope they accept the offer. Just having some fun on the late riser this morning.


----------



## qualitycut

O I know I only shed a few tears lol. Albhb3 PD and kstp both have different totals for the season so I don't know what one is correct.


----------



## albhb3

I was wondering about that too. They cant even get the totals for the year right


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;1263970 said:


> I was wondering about that too. They cant even get the totals for the year right


I think one goes with the Chanhassen weather office and the other the Airport.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1263984 said:


> I think one goes with the Chanhassen weather office and the other the Airport.


Yea I just thought of that I remember Paul d always mentions chanhassen


----------



## djagusch

No wonder that can't predict a storm. They can't count.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Why is it still snowing???


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1264023 said:


> Why is it still snowing???


Quit shaking your head and it would stop.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ouch......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

A friend of mine and I were talking the other day.

I think the biggest problem is the weather people try to be too exact.

The earth is either about 5000 years old (biblical) or millions of years old (scientific) and either way, the forecasters are trying to be pretty exact with only 100 +/- years of data, most of which are highs, lows and whether or not it rained / snowed that day, with someone most likely eyeballing how much moisture actually fell.

I think the forecasters should just get back to giving weather forecasts of whether or not it's going to snow during the day / night or not. Don't give totals, don't say when it's going to stop. 

Just say "it's going to snow today". But then I also know the weather is what drives the news as far as TV goes.


----------



## unit28

the real question for me being from the south...
when does bbq seaon start?

looking at my grill, it looks tempting to get 'er going
it's been 6 months now.........I'm hungry.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1263984 said:


> I think one goes with the Chanhassen weather office and the other the Airport.


I think PD goes off of Chanhassen, and DD goes with the airport.


----------



## Martinson9

qualitycut;1263924 said:


> Cause I sleep on their floor. It's funny you mentioned that cause I just put a offer in on a house Monday.


Now who is laughing?! While the rest of America is underwater on their house he's gonna scoop one off of the bottom and do alright.

Bought ours for $340k and the city says it might be worth $300k now. Seems like a good investment to me.


----------



## Martinson9

unit28;1264098 said:


> the real question for me being from the south...
> when does bbq seaon start?
> 
> looking at my grill, it looks tempting to get 'er going
> it's been 6 months now.........I'm hungry.


You can still use your grill. I'm not diehard about it, but we've used it about 6 times this winter. If the temp gets near 30 I get the hankerin for a good steak and light it up!


----------



## djagusch

unit28;1264098 said:


> the real question for me being from the south...
> when does bbq seaon start?
> 
> looking at my grill, it looks tempting to get 'er going
> it's been 6 months now.........I'm hungry.


Can be used all winter long. Slide it out of the garage far to use it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1264098 said:


> the real question for me being from the south...
> when does bbq seaon start?
> 
> looking at my grill, it looks tempting to get 'er going
> it's been 6 months now.........I'm hungry.


It never ended for me!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Martinson9;1264114 said:


> Bought ours for $340k and the city says it might be worth $300k now. Seems like a good investment to me.


Same here.

Paid $288,000 for mine in 2006, its now worth $224,000.


----------



## albhb3

yep QC is pretty smart if you didnt buy before it all went to the crapper your in great shape now. Now the banks on the other hand if there going to lend money or not is a different problem.


----------



## SSS Inc.

djagusch;1264131 said:


> Can be used all winter long. Slide it out of the garage far to use it.


I've had mine right out the door on my deck all winter long. I use at least twice a week. I even made some Nachos on it last week.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We just bring the grill into the house, makes the kitchen smell like Famous Daves.


----------



## unit28

Martinson9;1264114 said:


> Now who is laughing?! While the rest of America is underwater on their house he's gonna scoop one off of the bottom and do alright.
> 
> Bought ours for $340k and the city says it might be worth $300k now. Seems like a good investment to me.


housing is alot...I mean alot cheaper in TX.
But to say the least, when we moved it was still on the market.
After it sold we lost 70G. back in 07

---------

any way.

my grill is 50 yards off the deck in the snow.....
so I made a few pizza's this winter.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1264164 said:


> We just bring the grill into the house, makes the kitchen smell like Famous Daves.


We go to FD's sometimes because ...well it's the only place I've seen for bbq


----------



## albhb3

WOW THIS IS JUST STUPID. Anything for more research money
http://www.aolnews.com/2011/03/10/was-winters-extreme-cold-snow-caused-by-arctic-warmth/


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1264171 said:


> We go to FD's sometimes because ...well it's the only place I've seen for bbq


Try to find a dickeys it originated in TX and its a lot better then famous daves. There are a few around the metro.


----------



## SSS Inc.

If you're ever in Mpls. Theres a place close to me off 35W and Diamond Lake RD. called Scott Jamamas. Awesome. He's only open like 5 days a week. There is another place just off hiawatha on 32nd street I think. Never been there but we were paving in that area last year and you could smell it like two blocks away(unbelievably good). Looks like a classic bbq kinda thing. Nice looking place. Can't remember the name but I am going to have to drive down there and try it one of these days.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I go to FD's because they pay me to mow / plow 3 of them. 

BTW, thanks for the PM guys. I should have clarified that it wasn't for the "storm" we had the other day, but for an upcoming bid that I'm hoping to land.

I'm calling Deershack as soon as I hit submit on this post.


----------



## Deershack

LwnmwrMan22;1264221 said:


> I go to FD's because they pay me to mow / plow 3 of them.
> 
> BTW, thanks for the PM guys. I should have clarified that it wasn't for the "storm" we had the other day, but for an upcoming bid that I'm hoping to land.
> 
> I'm calling Deershack as soon as I hit submit on this post.


Thanks for the call. Keep in touch.
Epic and QC- thanks for the referal. All of you start thinking about a Meet Up.


----------



## qualitycut

Deershack;1264363 said:


> Thanks for the call. Keep in touch.
> Epic and QC- thanks for the referal. All of you start thinking about a Meet Up.


No problem I hope it works out for both of you. payup


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1264214 said:


> If you're ever in Mpls. Theres a place close to me off 35W and Diamond Lake RD. called Scott Jamamas. Awesome. He's only open like 5 days a week. There is another place just off hiawatha on 32nd street I think. Never been there but we were paving in that area last year and you could smell it like two blocks away(unbelievably good). Looks like a classic bbq kinda thing. Nice looking place. Can't remember the name but I am going to have to drive down there and try it one of these days.


Thanks
for the info

I took everyone out to lunch today,.....

FD's has a new menue, and are taking the smoked salmon spread off the menue.
Plus no pulled pork. they have choped though. I'd rather have pulled myself.

I got choped brisket instead and it tasted ok.

I did see a dickey's in **** rapids. It was the size of a subway sandwich shop.
We ran through there last year, and found it way overpriced pr pound,.but
they have a better homestyle bbq variety, plus .......pulled pork.

on another note, I wonder how bbq bear taste?
we had one come in last year that was a small one. between 4-600lbs. 
I got my eye on that one if he sneaks back around during season.


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1264520 said:


> Thanks
> for the info
> 
> I took everyone out to lunch today,.....
> 
> FD's has a new menue, and are taking the smoked salmon spread off the menue.
> Plus no pulled pork. they have choped though. I'd rather have pulled myself.
> 
> I got choped brisket instead and it tasted ok.
> 
> I did see a dickey's in **** rapids. It was the size of a subway sandwich shop.
> We ran through there last year, and found it way overpriced pr pound,.but
> they have a better homestyle bbq variety, plus .......pulled pork.
> 
> on another note, I wonder how bbq bear taste?
> we had one come in last year that was a small one. between 4-600lbs.
> I got my eye on that one if he sneaks back around during season.


All that talk this morning get you hungary for some bbq?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

unit28;1264165 said:


> housing is alot...I mean alot cheaper in TX.
> But to say the least, when we moved it was still on the market.
> After it sold we lost 70G. back in 07
> 
> ---------
> 
> any way.
> 
> my grill is 50 yards off the deck in the snow.....
> so I made a few pizza's this winter.


You don't put rooster sauce on pizza do you? I put it on a lot of stuff but tabasco is for pizza. PS You need to move the grill closer to the house


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1264535 said:


> You don't put rooster sauce on pizza do you? I put it on a lot of stuff but tabasco is for pizza. PS You need to move the grill closer to the house


Franks is were its at.


----------



## unit28

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1264535 said:


> You don't put rooster sauce on pizza do you? I put it on a lot of stuff but tabasco is for pizza. PS You need to move the grill closer to the house


yep, rooster on the pizza, tobasco on eggs,

salsa on potatoes, .......

juevos con papas y uno aji pepper...ouch.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1264527 said:


> All that talk this morning get you hungary for some bbq?


yeah...so hungry I could eat a bear.
prolly smother it {bear steaks }with wilburs revenge

new FD's sauce.

http://ep.yimg.com/ca/I/yhst-32784555675698_2130_794922

edit.....
oh how could I forget. Was watching the HS game today blaine/edina.
Never watched hockey before but they had it on today at lunch.

pretty well matched teams, and they were getting afer it pretty good.


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1264640 said:


> yeah...so hungry I could eat a bear.
> prolly smother it {bear steaks }with wilburs revenge
> 
> new FD's sauce.
> 
> http://ep.yimg.com/ca/I/yhst-32784555675698_2130_794922
> 
> edit.....
> oh how could I forget. Was watching the HS game today blaine/edina.
> Never watched hockey before but they had it on today at lunch.
> 
> pretty well matched teams, and they were getting afer it pretty good.


You live in MN you better start lol.


----------



## unit28

I'd like to get my grankids into it.
I've got a nice pond out back, but the first snows piled up on it. 
I don't think it ever froze good enough to walk on.


----------



## albhb3

Im waiting for the eagan/ moorhead game guess where I graduated from were we good then no except for volleyball and softball.GO EAGAN I cannot skate however its worse then the titanic sinking


----------



## SSS Inc.

GO SPUDS!!!!!!!! I have $3 riding on that game.


Unit: The hockey tournament is the best thing all year besides Christmas. I'll be watching every single game (all 14 that are televised). Your in the State of hockey now. If you want those kids playing hockey get em started young. My 2 year old as of tomorrow  has been on skates all winter. It is a big advantage when you have your own rink. He actually moves around ok with skates on and runs around with a puck all day. The tournament has been a big part of MN for years. There is a waiting list just to buy "season" tickets!! It will be on until 11:00 tonight and start up again tomorrow at 11:00 a.m.


----------



## Deershack

My thoughts of HOT stuff on food:

1) If the good Lord ment me to eat stuff that hot, he would have given me an asbestos tongue.
2) If it burns that bad going in, I don't want to feel it coming out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Deershack;1264716 said:


> My thoughts of HOT stuff on food:
> 
> 1) If the good Lord ment me to eat stuff that hot, he would have given me an asbestos tongue.
> 2) If it burns that bad going in, I don't want to feel it coming out.


You remember the ads for spicy chickens at Wendys??? Guys would take their coats and such off in the winter and run around in the snow???

Well, I used to have a total crave for those things, eating 4 / day, 2 for lunch and 2 for dinner, with a large chili mixed in.

Let me tell you, you're right on Deershack. It's hot going in, and it's HOT coming out.

I had to slow down on those.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1264715 said:


> GO SPUDS!!!!!!!! I have $3 riding on that game.
> 
> Unit: The hockey tournament is the best thing all year besides Christmas. I'll be watching every single game (all 14 that are televised). Your in the State of hockey now. If you want those kids playing hockey get em started young. My 2 year old as of tomorrow  has been on skates all winter. It is a big advantage when you have your own rink. He actually moves iaround ok with skates on and runs around with a puck all day. The tournament has been a big part of MN for years. There is a waiting list just to buy "season" tickets!! It will be on until 11:00 tonight and start up again tomorrow at 11:00 a.m.


Let me know if he needs an agent at about 15 lol. I have a few buddies I played with in summer leagues in the nhl and gophers now its pretty cool to see.


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;1264715 said:


> GO SPUDS!!!!!!!! I have $3 riding on that game.
> 
> Unit: The hockey tournament is the best thing all year besides Christmas. I'll be watching every single game (all 14 that are televised). Your in the State of hockey now. If you want those kids playing hockey get em started young. My 2 year old as of tomorrow  has been on skates all winter. It is a big advantage when you have your own rink. He actually moves around ok with skates on and runs around with a puck all day. The tournament has been a big part of MN for years. There is a waiting list just to buy "season" tickets!! It will be on until 11:00 tonight and start up again tomorrow at 11:00 a.m.


THATS IT! your on santas naughty list and happy b-day to your kid


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1264749 said:


> THATS IT! your on santas naughty list and happy b-day to your kid


We used to destroy eagen what year your you graduate


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1264787 said:


> We used to destroy eagen what year your you graduate


Leave him alone, he already said he can't skate. You most likely killed my team as well. All our stars would go to blake, breck, holy angels, st. thomas etc.etc. My team doesn't even exist anymore(mpls Southwest). The whole city of Mpls. has one team now. There were seven teams when I played.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1264796 said:


> Leave him alone, he already said he can't skate. You most likely killed my team as well. All our stars would go to blake, breck, holy angels, st. thomas etc.etc. My team doesn't even exist anymore(mpls Southwest). The whole city of Mpls. has one team now. There were seven teams when I played.


Because the city changed they all play African hand ball now


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1264740 said:


> Let me know if he needs an agent at about 15 lol. I have a few buddies I played with in summer leagues in the nhl and gophers now its pretty cool to see.


One of my cousins plays for the gophers:realmadsparingly) this year. And another one for Badgers


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1264799 said:


> Because the city changed they all play African hand ball now


All I can say is I've been laughing for three minutes and counting. All the rich kids that live around the lakes that would have gone to my school go to private schools and like you said the rest are playing "African Hand Ball". Even basketball is a struggle trying to keep half the team eligible to play. It is fun to see a team like mpls north bring the "showtime" and beat up on teams like Eagan.


----------



## qualitycut

Yea hockey ain't cheap 10-12 grade my dad spent about 7k on skates and sticks I was a slapshot guy. Are school paid for a lot of are stuff though.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1264816 said:


> Yea hockey ain't cheap 10-12 grade my dad spent about 7k on skates and sticks I was a snapshot guy.


$7000  What kind of sticks were you using? I don't know when you played but I was one of a few guys that still liked the wood sticks. I used to use sherwood 5030 with a coffee curve. Broke them all the time. I'm pretty sure nobody plays with wood sticks anymore. I don't even want to know what these new shafts cost. Whats up with this "miken" company advertising on the tournament.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1264829 said:


> $7000  What kind of sticks were you using? I don't know when you played but I was one of a few guys that still liked the wood sticks. I used to use sherwood 5030 with a coffee curve. Broke them all the time. I'm pretty sure nobody plays with wood sticks anymore. I don't even want to know what these new shafts cost. Whats up with this "miken" company advertising on the tournament.


they were 220 a piece one piece composite


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1264832 said:


> they were 220 a piece one piece composite


Now it makes sense. One piece composite + snap shots= Lots of new "expensive" sticks. If I was your dad I would have told you to take wrist shots and only wrist shots. You must be a couple years younger than me because I don't think the one piece sticks were around yet. I'm gonna guess you graduated in the 2001-2006 range.


----------



## Drakeslayer

I used Koho with the Schneider curve. i used Montreals for the outdoor rink.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1264839 said:


> I used Koho with the Schneider curve. i used Montreals for the outdoor rink.


Were you a goalie?


----------



## Drakeslayer

Absolutely not.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1264835 said:


> Now it makes sense. One piece composite + snap shots= Lots of new "expensive" sticks. If I was your dad I would have told you to take wrist shots and only wrist shots. You must be a couple years younger than me because I don't think the one piece sticks were around yet. I'm gonna guess you graduated in the 2001-2006 range.


I graduated in 05 I'm 23


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1264859 said:


> I graduated in 05 I'm 23


Well now I feel old. The aluminum shaft with the composite ends were the cool sticks to have when I was in HS


----------



## Drakeslayer

that is when I first learned the power of a torch. changing blades.


----------



## SSS Inc.

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1264871 said:


> Well now I feel old. The aluminum shaft with the composite ends were the cool sticks to have when I was in HS


Exactly what I was thinking. Toward the end of my "career" Aluminum was not used so much(too heavy).

Quality: You fell right into my range. I've got ya beat by 7 years. Thus the two kids, wife:crying:, and second house.

Now I'm on a guessing roll based on hockey sticks so I'm gonna guess Nichols graduated in 1994.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1264787 said:


> We used to destroy eagen what year your you graduate


And what school did you attend and don't say Henry Sibley because we all know that's a joke:laughing: I must say there were some horrible years. There football team has come along way since 08 that's for sure and volleyball/softball is still going strong



SSS Inc.;1264805 said:


> All I can say is I've been laughing for three minutes and counting. All the rich kids that live around the lakes that would have gone to my school go to private schools and like you said the rest are playing "African Hand Ball". Even basketball is a struggle trying to keep half the team eligible to play. It is fun to see a team like mpls north bring the "showtime" and beat up on teams like Eagan.


Yep now they go to edina minnetonka and eden prairie



qualitycut;1264816 said:


> Yea hockey ain't cheap 10-12 grade my dad spent about 7k on skates and sticks I was a slapshot guy. Are school paid for a lot of are stuff though.


My neighbor spent around 5 grand a year both summer and winter leagues just crazy



qualitycut;1264859 said:


> I graduated in 05 I'm 23


I got me my edjamakachin in 08 on a side note that was a hard hitting game tonight should be a great one tomorrow


----------



## qualitycut

I went open enrolled to Hastings


----------



## albhb3

on a side note I love that they shook up the lake no need for eden prairie taking it every year


----------



## unit28

A TSUNAMI WARNING CONTINUES IN EFFECT FOR THE STATE OF HAWAII.
AN EARTHQUAKE HAS OCCURRED WITH THESE PRELIMINARY PARAMETERS
ORIGIN TIME - 0746 PM HST 10 MAR 2011
COORDINATES - 38.3 NORTH 142.4 EAST
LOCATION - NEAR EAST COAST OF HONSHU JAPAN
MAGNITUDE - 8.9 MOMENT

good luck west coasts', ....God Speed. 
radar model with wave height...
http://mag.ncep.noaa.gov/NCOMAGWEB/...a,+Hawaii,+North+Pacific+Ocean&fcast=Loop+All

NOAA TSUNAMI warning center......
http://www.weather.gov/ptwc/

edit on another note, Cali will still be doing well with ther land of fruits and nuts.


----------



## unit28

Deershack;1264716 said:


> My thoughts of HOT stuff on food:
> 
> 1) If the good Lord ment me to eat stuff that hot, he would have given me an asbestos tongue.
> 2) If it burns that bad going in, I don't want to feel it coming out.


I'm no dr by any means and although I have an iron stomach I don't eat everythng I see...well I do but I stated young with dad eating sardines with tobasco and dilly beans.

but here's some interestng benefits.
Thumbs Up
Here is another health benefits of Chili or peppers to our body. Red pepper gives amazing relief to rheumatoid arthritis.Cayenne pepper brings down blood sugar levels, lowers cholesterol, prevents blood clots, halts bleeding quickly, knocks out cold and flu miseries. It also reduces risk of heart diseases and tuberculosis. In addition it is an ulcer healer. The internal consumption of capsicum stimulates the gut's muccosal cells which release more slimy mucous that neatly coats the intestines, including sores and bleeding ulcers.


----------



## albhb3

sweet now if only it will take out all of those tree hugging hippies


----------



## unit28

A strong cold front for March standards will sweep east through the area this evening. Immediately behind the frontal passage, northwest wind speeds will increase markedly. This will create blowing snow, especially over central Minnesota, where one half to one inch of accumulation is expected tonight. 
The gusty conditions will last into the day Saturday


----------



## albhb3

Well had the transfer case motor { I believe} go out on my truck this morning 4high/low lights blinking and dont feel or hear anything on motor. I did see a sweet peterbilt grain hauler running down 52 this morning


----------



## unit28

albhb3;1265059 said:


> Well had the transfer case motor { I believe} go out on my truck this morning 4high/low lights blinking and dont feel or hear anything on motor. I did see a sweet peterbilt grain hauler running down 52 this morning


big machines are moving around to beat weight restrictions I think.
either that, or he's running moon shine in an inconspicious vehicle.

what year is your truck?

It may be a wire harness or vac line on top of the trans.?


----------



## albhb3

98 ranger this thing has had all kinds of demons. i know I need to replace the rear abs on top of the pumpkin but unfortunately I have somehow managed to loose the keys to my snapon box and do you wanna guess where all the tools are


----------



## unit28

check vacuum pump which is located under your air filter box. 
Then trace the line from there....My guess.it's disconected.? maybe.


----------



## albhb3

Thats weird left the neg. batt. terminal off for an hour put it back on started the truck flipped the switch and back to normal


----------



## unit28

well alrighty then


----------



## qualitycut

So we going to get any snow tonight?


----------



## Camden

We're supposed to see a little bit up here but the wind is supposed to be brutal. The cell tower sites that I do will fill in with a couple FEET of snow even if we get as little as an inch. It's really amazing that they can get so bad with such a small amount of accumulation.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1265313 said:


> We're supposed to see a little bit up here but the wind is supposed to be brutal. The cell tower sites that I do will fill in with a couple FEET of snow even if we get as little as an inch. It's really amazing that they can get so bad with such a small amount of accumulation.


I bet, the berm probably just holds everything that blows into to the road.


----------



## wizardsr

Camden;1265313 said:


> We're supposed to see a little bit up here but the wind is supposed to be brutal. The cell tower sites that I do will fill in with a couple FEET of snow even if we get as little as an inch. It's really amazing that they can get so bad with such a small amount of accumulation.





qualitycut;1265322 said:


> I bet, the berm probably just holds everything that blows into to the road.


I think they call that Job Security. payup


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

It's snowing like mad and blowing like crazy in **** Rapids. Guess I'll have to salt tonight


----------



## Camden

Snowing hard here as well. Nothing is sticking though so if temps drop we're going to have a little bit of a mess.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

They said it's going to be low 20's in the morning, nice ice rink making weather


----------



## qualitycut

It's snowing like a mofo here to if it was a few degrees warmer we would have alot of snow


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1265474 said:


> It's snowing like a mofo here to if it was a few degrees warmer we would have alot of snow


Warmer? you mean cooler?


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1265477 said:


> Warmer? you mean cooler?


Yea that's what I meant I was thinking to warm when I was typing.


----------



## unit28

1" going out now......


----------



## Camden

Heading out too...looks like a couple inches.


----------



## djagusch

Less than a half inch on gravel in st croix. A inch in north branch.


----------



## exmark1

We got a dusting that blew around and made some drifting, went out and cleaned up parking lots and the few that blow in all the time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I do believe that was the hardest time I've ever had plowing 1/4" of snow this morning.

First, I get up every other hour to check the snow, finally at 3 am deciding that the radar was clearing and that I wouldn't set my alarm anymore. I could still see the concrete in my drive.

Then about 7:20 I get a text from djaug saying there's an inch of snow in North Branch. I decide to get dressed and take a drive around.

I get to an apartment building in Lino Lakes and blow off the sidewalk. As I'm getting ready to put the ice melt down, I get a call from a bank in Hugo saying the drive to the drive through is drifted in. I say I'll be there in 5 minutes.

Usually this bank, the actual drive through will drift in, but not too bad. I didn't have the plow with me, as my front end is getting beat to death and I'm trying to limp the truck through until lawn mowing invoices go out in 3 weeks. 

I figured I'd just blow the drive though lanes open with the blower, and then go back later with the plow.

I get to the bank and 1/4 of the parking lot is drifted about 8-12" deep. There's no way I can get all of that cleared with the blower, but I figure I could at least get it wide enough to let cars through.

I pull the blower out, try to start it and POP, the starter cord breaks. This same bank I've had 2 other issues with lack of service (not my fault, IMO) but I'm starting to look like a complete moron. This is the only property where I had ANY drifts on.

I put the blower back in the truck and head home, 15 miles to the north.

I get home and I can't get the first plow on the truck. The slush has frozed in a way where when I pull up to the plow, the front end of the truck slides 3" to the left, or 3" to the right.

I go to the second plow, but I have to move a different truck out of the way, and once I try to hook it up (Boss V plow) the truck is about 2" too high. In the 40's yesterday, my plow melted down into the hardpack that was left over from the earlier week's storm.

I get the tractor and lift the plow out of the hardpack and throw a block of firewood underneath. Pull the truck up, block of wood was too big. I try tilting the plow forward and kicking the block out, but instead tweaked my back.

Now I'm stumbling around, hunched over, grabbing a smaller piece of wood underneath it. Finally I get the plow hooked up.

Almost an hour later (told them I'd be back in 30 minutes) I have the property opened back up. 

Now I'm at home again, on the heating pad popping some Vicodin from when I broke my foot and hoping it doesn't snow for a day or two.

To go back to why I wasn't at fault the last two times there was a lack of service, both times were the two large storms we had. The first one, December 10-11, there was a sign at one of the branches that they were closed Saturday because of the weather. I didn't go do this specific branch after that, since the sign said they were going to be closed. At 9:30 I got a call wondering why they were plowed yet.

The second time was in Feb, on President's Day. I was plowing the bank and at 8:50 there were no cars in the parking lot, the lights were all off and the bank opens at 8:30. I decide that I'm leaving the bank 1/2 plowed to go onto other properties where I know people will be at, on that day.

Sure enough 9:30 I get the call "why is our lot only 1/2 plowed?".

So, I'm sure in their eyes I look like I don't have a clue or I don't provide decent service.


----------



## 87chevy

No accumulaion. Just wind and drifts. Took me an hour to do a 6 mile loop after picking up some friends that decided to "try it" in a toyota corolla


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1265777 said:


> I do believe that was the hardest time I've ever had plowing 1/4" of snow this morning.
> 
> First, I get up every other hour to check the snow, finally at 3 am deciding that the radar was clearing and that I wouldn't set my alarm anymore. I could still see the concrete in my drive.
> 
> Then about 7:20 I get a text from djaug saying there's an inch of snow in North Branch. I decide to get dressed and take a drive around.
> 
> I get to an apartment building in Lino Lakes and blow off the sidewalk. As I'm getting ready to put the ice melt down, I get a call from a bank in Hugo saying the drive to the drive through is drifted in. I say I'll be there in 5 minutes.
> 
> Usually this bank, the actual drive through will drift in, but not too bad. I didn't have the plow with me, as my front end is getting beat to death and I'm trying to limp the truck through until lawn mowing invoices go out in 3 weeks.
> 
> I figured I'd just blow the drive though lanes open with the blower, and then go back later with the plow.
> 
> I get to the bank and 1/4 of the parking lot is drifted about 8-12" deep. There's no way I can get all of that cleared with the blower, but I figure I could at least get it wide enough to let cars through.
> 
> I pull the blower out, try to start it and POP, the starter cord breaks. This same bank I've had 2 other issues with lack of service (not my fault, IMO) but I'm starting to look like a complete moron. This is the only property where I had ANY drifts on.
> 
> I put the blower back in the truck and head home, 15 miles to the north.
> 
> I get home and I can't get the first plow on the truck. The slush has frozed in a way where when I pull up to the plow, the front end of the truck slides 3" to the left, or 3" to the right.
> 
> I go to the second plow, but I have to move a different truck out of the way, and once I try to hook it up (Boss V plow) the truck is about 2" too high. In the 40's yesterday, my plow melted down into the hardpack that was left over from the earlier week's storm.
> 
> I get the tractor and lift the plow out of the hardpack and throw a block of firewood underneath. Pull the truck up, block of wood was too big. I try tilting the plow forward and kicking the block out, but instead tweaked my back.
> 
> Now I'm stumbling around, hunched over, grabbing a smaller piece of wood underneath it. Finally I get the plow hooked up.
> 
> Almost an hour later (told them I'd be back in 30 minutes) I have the property opened back up.
> 
> Now I'm at home again, on the heating pad popping some Vicodin from when I broke my foot and hoping it doesn't snow for a day or two.
> 
> To go back to why I wasn't at fault the last two times there was a lack of service, both times were the two large storms we had. The first one, December 10-11, there was a sign at one of the branches that they were closed Saturday because of the weather. I didn't go do this specific branch after that, since the sign said they were going to be closed. At 9:30 I got a call wondering why they were plowed yet.
> 
> The second time was in Feb, on President's Day. I was plowing the bank and at 8:50 there were no cars in the parking lot, the lights were all off and the bank opens at 8:30. I decide that I'm leaving the bank 1/2 plowed to go onto other properties where I know people will be at, on that day.
> 
> Sure enough 9:30 I get the call "why is our lot only 1/2 plowed?".
> 
> So, I'm sure in their eyes I look like I don't have a clue or I don't provide decent service.


I wouldn't loose sleep over it If you know you did everything you could then that's all that matters jmo.


----------



## Camden

All of the banks I plow want to be done every time it snows whether they're open or not. Even if they're not conducting business inside there's still a lot of people using the drive-up ATM and making business deposits.


----------



## wizardsr

Camden;1265869 said:


> All of the banks I plow want to be done every time it snows whether they're open or not. Even if they're not conducting business inside there's still a lot of people using the drive-up ATM and making business deposits.


Agreed. I don't do any banks for good reason, but it seems most around here get terrible service, yet they're all so dang cheap. I service every property, every time, regardless of day of week or holidays. One property I salted early this morning surprised me when I drove back by at 9am and there were 3 cars in the lot. I have NEVER seen any activity at this business on a Saturday or Sunday before. I've also been surprised by the goofy hours at a bowling alley/bar we service, some days you'd think they'd be open they're closed, and vice versa. Whenever you ASS-U-ME something, there's a potential to get burned.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1265869 said:


> All of the banks I plow want to be done every time it snows whether they're open or not. Even if they're not conducting business inside there's still a lot of people using the drive-up ATM and making business deposits.


Yes, I had the ATM and deposit drives open, but I didn't plow where everyone parks opened up.

I had a Famous Daves left and figured that I would head over there to give myself a little extra time to plow that one, then come right back to this account and finish.

I even told two buddies on the phone on the way and set up bets with them that as soon as I got to the Famous Daves, that I would get a phone call.

And... that's what happened.

They were still completely opened within 4 hours from the end of a snowfall, it's not like it waited for 3 days.


----------



## albhb3

well guys we made it over 80 for the year nowThumbs Up


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

And what did we have last year 41"?


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1266272 said:


> And what did we have last year 41"?


Sounds about right.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I may be way out on a limb here but I not convinced we're done this year. It may be too warm but there is a chance for something a little ways out. I'm not giving up yet. If it doesn't snow that makes 3 years in a row that have yielded either nothing or one tiny event(this year) for my area.


----------



## deicepro

I'm ready for spring but I would still like some snow....


----------



## Camden

When the temp hits 50 later this week it'll be tough to keep hope alive that we're going to get one more storm in.


----------



## wizardsr

Lets all wash and wax our trucks, take salt spreaders out, wash and lube plows, change hydro fluid etc.  Work with us here Murphy. payup


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

It would also make it 3 years in a row that March was pretty much a bust


----------



## Deershack

I still have about 3/4 of a ton of salt to get rid of. Bet no weeds will grow in the yard where I park my trucks after I spread it on Mon.


----------



## Martinson9

wizardsr;1266552 said:


> Lets all wash and wax our trucks, take salt spreaders out, wash and lube plows, change hydro fluid etc.  Work with us here Murphy. payup


I'll do know such thing. I've had enough!


----------



## deicepro

wizardsr;1266552 said:


> Lets all wash and wax our trucks, take salt spreaders out, wash and lube plows, change hydro fluid etc.  Work with us here Murphy. payup


I'm doin my part, I have 2 trucks broke down and I'm leaving them that way until the last minute


----------



## Martinson9

Martinson9;1266555 said:


> I'll do know such thing. I've had enough!


This wonderful post proves why you shouldn't post when you get up for a bathroom break.

I'll do NO such thing!


----------



## unit28

after this Thursday I'm getting the boat out.
It's only a rubber raft but I might need it.

"Every river in the state of Minnesota is at risk this year and that's something we don't normally see," Dan Luna from the National Weather Service said.

"In this case the amount of moisture contained in our snow pack is about twice what it ought to be at this time of year," Luna warned, before reminding folks that there are still 2 more months of winter left.

The report says the Mississippi River is likely to flood low-lying parts of downtown St. Paul, which could close Shepard and Warner Roads. 

It's also likely that floodwaters will encroach on key highway crossings over the Minnesota River in the Twin Cities metro area, including crossings in Chaska and Shakopee and possibly Interstate 35W.

"Precipitation as I understand it is 200 or 300% higher in the other areas which is going to come our way eventually," Scott County Emergency Manager Chris Weldon said.


----------



## Camden

I took out flood insurance on my commercial building for the first time ever. I'm located right along the banks of the Mississippi and last year the water got to within about 50' of my back door (the river is normally 200' away). I paid $400 for $250k of coverage which seems awfully cheap to me...I just hope I don't need it!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It'll snow the 24th - 26th.

The wife and I have tickets to the Kenny Chesney / Billy Currington concert at the X, I've already made dinner reservations and we're thinking about getting a room downtown so we can both have a hard lemonade or 5 if we'd like.

Plus, my parents are going to Treasure Island that night for the Vince Gill concert, so we're left with one option for babysitting.


----------



## albhb3

^tell them not to take the bus. I hear bad things happen these days when the driver falls asleep


----------



## Martinson9

LwnmwrMan22;1266606 said:


> It'll snow the 24th - 26th.
> 
> The wife and I have tickets to the Kenny Chesney / Billy Currington concert at the X, I've already made dinner reservations and we're thinking about getting a room downtown so we can both have a hard lemonade or 5 if we'd like.
> 
> Plus, my parents are going to Treasure Island that night for the Vince Gill concert, so we're left with one option for babysitting.


I don't listen to country music like I used to, but you have to like that song "I'm pretty good at drinking beer".


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1266540 said:


> When the temp hits 50 later this week it'll be tough to keep hope alive that we're going to get one more storm in.


That was my feeling back in Feb before the big storm. If I remember right there was a whole week of warm temps, then back to reality. This time of year can easily swing back to around 30 with big waves of moisture. The only problem is that it usually takes at least 4" to make it worth plowing. The model I'm watching for early next week is starting to push the temp higher and higher. It might end up being a big rain storm or nothing like the last storm that missed us.


----------



## Deershack

Anyone know what US Salt does with their stockpile in Burnsville when the river comes up?


----------



## wizardsr

Deershack;1266649 said:


> Anyone know what US Salt does with their stockpile in Burnsville when the river comes up?


The bulk pile is gone, the clearlane pile is Cargill's, so they ship it out.

Was talking to Tom Saturday, they're expecting water to the top of the stairs this year (the whole downstairs shop flooded out).


----------



## Camden

They must flood out every year. They're right on the river's banks and it always seems to reach flood stage.


----------



## albhb3

You guys just made me think of last friday my g/f's uncle works down at one of the big graineries on 494 east just over the mississippi. HE was saying the big shots who own it down in Missouri were freaking out. The reason you ask??? They have over 7 MILLION dollars worth of grain in a bunker under tarps


----------



## wizardsr

Camden;1266661 said:


> They must flood out every year. They're right on the river's banks and it always seems to reach flood stage.


They do, but this year is expected to be one of the worst.


----------



## PrimoSR

albhb3;1266675 said:


> You guys just made me think of last friday my g/f's uncle works down at one of the big graineries on 494 east just over the mississippi. HE was saying the big shots who own it down in Missouri were freaking out. The reason you ask??? They have over 7 MILLION dollars worth of grain in a bunker under tarps


They better start moving it ASAP!


----------



## albhb3

the problem they have no where to take it they are moving in tarps filled with sand. I dont know how thats gonna work but things should be interesting


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So for a week from today (Monday) it's forecasted for Forest Lake at 50 with a chance of rain and "snow". You'd think that if it's 50, they wouldn't really put "snow" in the same sentence?


----------



## Dustball

LwnmwrMan22;1266836 said:


> So for a week from today (Monday) it's forecasted for Forest Lake at 50 with a chance of rain and "snow". You'd think that if it's 50, they wouldn't really put "snow" in the same sentence?


Why not? If it was a cold front coming through, it could get cold enough to snow towards the end.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1266630 said:


> That was my feeling back in Feb before the big storm. If I remember right there was a whole week of warm temps, then back to reality. This time of year can easily swing back to around 30 with big waves of moisture. The only problem is that it usually takes at least 4" to make it worth plowing. The model I'm watching for early next week is starting to push the temp higher and higher. It might end up being a big rain storm or nothing like the last storm that missed us.


watch the pressure systems.

Just like last time where the two high and low pressures met. ...{see gang fight}
The high pressure won that one.

Another high pressure will set up {unkowingly to the LPS  }in the Southeast
this time as opposed to the North. The high pressure will hold tight and force some gulf warm moisture through and swamp the LPS.

what this means is...
This weekend expect to see us at flood stage, 
even with the cold front coming in Thursday. look for frzdrzl

Friday will be the warmest day this week I bet.
Then next week when the system comes in that your watching, it will get swamped by the HPS forcing, ....or forcing a warm updraft. And floods might be here next weekend on the 26th.


----------



## unit28

testing...check check


----------



## unit28

*to bad this one is waning away from us.*

245 AM MDT TUE MAR 15 2011
...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IN EFFECT FROM MIDNIGHT TONIGHT TO
4 PM MDT THURSDAY...
THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN SALT LAKE CITY HAS ISSUED A
WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY FOR SNOW...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM
MIDNIGHT TONIGHT TO 4 PM MDT THURSDAY.
* AFFECTED AREA: THE WASATCH AND WESTERN UINTA MOUNTAINS.
* SNOW ACCUMULATIONS: 8 TO 16 INCHES.

on another note 
ay, they have come but they have not gone


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Actually, I'm leaving in a 1/2 hour to go plowing.

One of the banks I do has a commercial foreclosure that hasn't been plowed all winter.

They called at 5 pm yesterday to ask if I could have it plowed before 1 pm today.

I guess someone's coming in to clear out some equipment that's been sitting inside.

I'm surprised they didn't wait until about noon to call and ask.

I'll wash the plow off on the way home, lube it up, and put it away for the season.

Heck, I might even stop by the plow shop and see if they know of anyone that wants to buy a 'spring special'. 

I'm not going to need it anymore this year.

At least it's the bank that I've been having issues with "lack of service" this year, so it shows that I still drop everything and head right out for them. Brownie points??


----------



## albhb3

^ have fun with that crusty hard junk and take a pick and we will reward you with last out in the metro this year


----------



## djagusch

I brought the mowers to the dealer yesterday to be gone through this week. A little early but I'm wearing shorts all week.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Noting like enough ice under the snow it's higher than the curbs. I may be onto something here!!


----------



## monson770

goodbye snow, hello waiting for snow.


----------



## Camden

I still have three cell tower sites to dig out with my skid this afternoon so my snow season isn't over yet.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yeah, that whole comment about it being nice having all that ice where I don't have to worry about the curbs......

Getting hung up on a drift and having the tires melt down through the ice is a bad thing.


----------



## qualitycut

Well its raining pretty good here.


----------



## albhb3

yep free carwashpayup


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1267368 said:


> yep free carwashpayup


I washed it about 30 minutes before it started raining. I didn't even know it was going to rain. Hopefully people will start seeing their yard in the next few days and start calling for landscape work again. payup


----------



## albhb3

I was thinking the sky was starting to darken up its been so long:laughing: I'm back to full time work come Monday and I finally get paid tomorrow for nov-dec-jan plowingpayuppayup


----------



## qualitycut

One of my contractors called and one of the drives at the houses they have is a mud pit. He did put class 5 down last year I guess and doesnt want that again. Any recommendations?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

^^^ recycle blacktop

Don't use recycle concrete, as the concrete will break down and you'll just be back to rock / sand.

I have recycle concrete and blacktop both (yeah, call me *******) and the blacktop has been in place for 15+ years, the concrete is pretty much gone after 5-6.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BTW, the plow is put on Craigslist tomorrow. 3 years old and out of depreciation. I figure if I can sell it for $4k complete, it'll cost about $2k for a new one. My mount and wiring is going on 5 years with no problems, time to move forward.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1267390 said:


> ^^^ recycle blacktop
> 
> Don't use recycle concrete, as the concrete will break down and you'll just be back to rock / sand.
> 
> I have recycle concrete and blacktop both (yeah, call me *******) and the blacktop has been in place for 15+ years, the concrete is pretty much gone after 5-6.


yea its a house they flipped and just don't want a mud pit and want something done next week so I don't want it sinking in. I think no matter what I use it will if its driven on.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got back from Cub Scouts with the oldest, had a message from the bank we had the issues with service and they're extending the contract for 3 branches for another year.

I do like these calls better than the "when are you going to get here" calls.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1267571 said:


> Got back from Cub Scouts with the oldest, had a message from the bank we had the issues with service and they're extending the contract for 3 branches for another year.
> 
> I do like these calls better than the "when are you going to get here" calls.


I bet when you first started listening you were thinking "now whats the problem!".. I love those kind of calls when your not expecting it.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1267407 said:


> yea its a house they flipped and just don't want a mud pit and want something done next week so I don't want it sinking in. I think no matter what I use it will if its driven on.


Stabilization rock, it's just crushed concrete that's 2.5-4" chunks


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just looked @ JD's graphic for next week. Maybe I won't be putting that plow on CList.


----------



## deicepro

LwnmwrMan22;1267878 said:


> Just looked @ JD's graphic for next week. Maybe I won't be putting that plow on CList.


Are you f-ing with us?


----------



## snowman55

haven't heard the fat lady yet


----------



## albhb3

what the heck I doubt its going to stick by then


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1267878 said:


> Just looked @ JD's graphic for next week. Maybe I won't be putting that plow on CList.


I dought that will happen. However, I will take it as all rain.


----------



## albhb3

Well my dumba$$ self finally figured out where I hid my snapon box key... the backseat of my truck:crying:


----------



## unit28

let it snow....
I'll be sittin in my dinghy though.


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1268023 said:


> let it snow....
> I'll be sittin in my dinghy though.


On or in??


----------



## unit28

MAN i CAN'T WAIT TILL THEY OPEN THE PACKAGE STORE ON sUNDAY'S,,,,bURRRP


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

unit28;1268149 said:


> MAN i CAN'T WAIT TILL THEY OPEN THE PACKAGE STORE ON sUNDAY'S,,,,bURRRP


cAPS IS ON You talking about liquor stores being open on Sundays?


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1268071 said:


> On or in??


Well, I plan on anchoring to the grill.
And I shall sit Amidship, which is well within reach of the bulkhead 
fully stocked with vinny and rye.mind you.


NICHOLS LANDSCA;1268155 said:


> cAPS IS ON You talking about liquor stores being open on Sundays?


 oops,
I wish i could find a beer barn. In tx we had pole barn style stores where you drove through and never got out of the truck. i think that's where the term beer run came from. er quicker to liquire?.

typical TX beer run.....hotter the weather the better the beer.....


----------



## albhb3

^That cant be a legal store but is completely awesome


----------



## qualitycut

John dees 5-10 looks like we could get some more snow next week. I went and put a deposit on a Harley so Im sure we are not done yet.


----------



## albhb3

your about half a day behind QC I hear there melting some serious snow off of 35W and Diamond Lake Road what kind of harley btw


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1268288 said:


> your about half a day behind QC I hear there melting some serious snow off of 35W and Diamond Lake Road what kind of harley btw


Ya I remembered seeing that after I posted I got a little excited.
08 super glide.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

albhb3;1268288 said:


> your about half a day behind QC I hear there melting some serious snow off of 35W and Diamond Lake Road what kind of harley btw


They should have hauled the snow from the Saints Stadium over there


----------



## albhb3

JD is saying 4-8 now WTF


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1268352 said:


> JD is saying 4-8 now WTF


Pauly D is saying all rain, maybe a few wet snow flakes mixing in.


----------



## Dustball

Epic Lawn Care;1268364 said:


> Pauly D is saying all rain, maybe a few wet snow flakes mixing in.


The NWS is now saying possibly all snow Tues night.


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1268352 said:


> JD is saying 4-8 now WTF


I said that earlier wake up lol


----------



## qualitycut

Epic Lawn Care;1268364 said:


> Pauly D is saying all rain, maybe a few wet snow flakes mixing in.


he hasn't updated since last night


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

"5-10 DAY FORECAST:

The outlook for next week has had some changes made to it. There is still another low pressure system seen for later Tuesday and into Wednesday, but ideas now are for enough cold air to sneak into the northern side of the low to bring some accumulating snows.

It is still far enough out in the forecast that folks should not put a lot of faith into the details, but the way things look right now, snows of 4-8" could fall across the southern ½ of MN, far northern IA, central WI and into northern or central lower MI. Quiet weather would occur to the north of the snows and rains would fall to the south.

The second half of next week and following weekend look to be quiet.

Temps for next week look to run average to a bit above average in most cases, with the best chances for average temps to occur the further north you go."

The worst part is that the other night it was diving down from the Northwest and we were on the warm side. Now it's sount and moving NE, and we're on the cool side.


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;1268288 said:


> your about half a day behind QC I hear there melting some serious snow off of 35W and Diamond Lake Road what kind of harley btw


I live pretty close to the area and about 60yards away is where I used to drop off my daughter at daycare. I actually saw the fire develop from about a mile away as I pulled out of a gas station on 60th and Penn which is directly west of the fire. Pretty crazy stuff.

The weather looks interesting. The models I look at show the temps real close to freezing if not below freezing when the moisture hits the metro area. Right now over a 24 hour period 6-8" isn't out of the question. If it comes down fast enought it doesn't matter how warm the ground is, it will still add up. I was way off last time(and so were the people that get paid to do weather) but what if I am way off the other way and we get ...............20" Just kidding but I do think there is a chance for a plowing out of this. I am pretty sure there isn't a forecaster out there that will talk about it until the hour before it starts( if it actually does).


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1268406 said:


> "5-10 DAY FORECAST:
> 
> The outlook for next week has had some changes made to it. There is still another low pressure system seen for later Tuesday and into Wednesday, but ideas now are for enough cold air to sneak into the northern side of the low to bring some accumulating snows.
> 
> It is still far enough out in the forecast that folks should not put a lot of faith into the details, but the way things look right now, snows of 4-8" could fall across the southern ½ of MN, far northern IA, central WI and into northern or central lower MI. Quiet weather would occur to the north of the snows and rains would fall to the south.
> 
> The second half of next week and following weekend look to be quiet.
> 
> Temps for next week look to run average to a bit above average in most cases, with the best chances for average temps to occur the further north you go."
> 
> The worst part is that the other night it was diving down from the Northwest and we were on the warm side. Now it's sount and moving NE, and we're on the cool side.


Thats a pretty big area that you are predicting 4-8" for.

Hope you are wrong.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1268397 said:


> I said that earlier wake up lol


Well if you wouldnt of mentioned that harley I could of paid more attention so who is really at fault in all of this.


----------



## unit28

River Flood Watch 
Issued by The National Weather Servicee

*Start time : 03:00 AM CDT Wed, Mar 23, 2011*

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN CHANHASSEN HAS ISSUED A * FLOOD WATCH FOR THE CROW RIVER AT ROCKFORD * FROM LATE TUESDAY NIGHT UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE. * AT 11:00 AM THURSDAY THE STAGE WAS 4.8 FEET. * MINOR FLOODING IS POSSIBLE. * FLOOD STAGE IS 10.0 FEET. * FORECAST...FLOOD STAGE MAY BE REACHED BY WEDNESDAY MARCH 23RD.

good news if it snows...I got a boat.!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It'll for sure snow Tuesday night now.

I just traded one of my plow trucks in on an '11 Dodge 2500 CTD crew cab.

I'll either have to roll the dice that it's not going to snow, go into it being a 1/2 truck down (I have a 2007 Dodge 3500 crew cab dump) to replace the '06 Dodge 2500 I traded, or hurry up and get the truck over to the plow shop to have a mount and wiring installed.

I didn't really want to trade at this time, but there's a new dealer in Forest Lake and I went in kicking the tires. I should have just stayed home.

Truck lists for $51k and they traded for $20,000 and my truck. I'll take that for using (abusing) a truck for just under 5 years.

I was going to pay it off and run it into the ground, but there was no tax value (don't get me started about being debt free you Dave Ramsey fans), so I went with the flow.


----------



## albhb3

and for some morning entertainment 
http://www.cbsnews.com/video/watch/?id=7359821n&tag=mg;mostpopvideo


----------



## unit28

praying for our communities friends and loved ones at this time.
stay safe out there ...ps....
*going out Monday to start some lawn work, am I crazy?*

Anyway,
The snow melt will accelerate this weekend as warmer air and rain spread into the region. With rivers already responding to the recent melt, the continued mild temperatures along with additional precipitation will only add to the flood threat that is just now beginning to appear. See the latest flood statements and hydrologic outlooks for more detailed information on the flooding potential. There is also the risk of a late winter storm system impacting the area Tuesday and Wednesday. Some or all of the precipitation may fall as snow


----------



## Dustball

Interesting...who knows if this will materialize. Snow for Tues night-Wed-

http://wxcaster.com/gis-gfs-snow-overlays2.php3?STATIONID=MPX


----------



## Camden

Dustball;1268961 said:


> Interesting...who knows if this will materialize. Snow for Tues night-Wed-
> 
> http://wxcaster.com/gis-gfs-snow-overlays2.php3?STATIONID=MPX


Wow! Some pretty big numbers on that graphic...let's hope they're right


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm up in Park Rapids for a death in the family for a couple of days. Are any of the local reporters calling for much snow??


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1269034 said:


> I'm up in Park Rapids for a death in the family for a couple of days. Are any of the local reporters calling for much snow??


Ch 5 this morning said accul snow tues night possible no amount. Ch 9 said rain had a low of 28 though. Btw talking to me or andy didn't keep you away from the truck I see. Go with white or gray?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It was coming down to about $5,000 to fix everything, not including some of the other issues we talked about. The new dealer was having a sale, plus being Dodge Truck month and $12,000 in discounts, it made sense. 

It's light silver, with a remote starter!!!!


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1269086 said:


> It was coming down to about $5,000 to fix everything, not including some of the other issues we talked about. The new dealer was having a sale, plus being Dodge Truck month and $12,000 in discounts, it made sense.
> 
> It's light silver, with a remote starter!!!!


Well I hope you got the mowing contract with the purchase. Now having 3 different color trucks will give you a reason to replace the other 2.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yes, we got the mowing too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I can't let the Minnesota thread drop to 8th on the list!!


----------



## PrimoSR

LwnmwrMan22;1269388 said:


> I can't let the Minnesota thread drop to 8th on the list!!


HaHa, nice catch! Any pics of the new truck?


----------



## PrimoSR

Who actually thinks it is going to snow enough to plow on Tuesday/Wednesday?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Its going to be close. One model has it turning to snow a little earlier with 6" across the metro. Another one has snow accumulation of an inch or so with much more about 50 miles North of the metro. If it turns to snow fast enough a quick 4-6" would have to be plowed. The rest of the week is close or below freezing so its not going to melt that fast. 

I vote that we will be out plowing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS has raised their temps closer to freezing Tues night this morning.

John Dee has moved his snow farther north.

I've got to decide if I hurry up and get a mount / wiring on the new truck sometime Tuesday, or cross my fingers.










2011 Dodge 2500, diesel, big horn, remote start, cold weather package, snow plow prep, grill cover, complete 7 year 100% coverage bumper to bumper warranty and even at 6% interest, rolling in $5k that I still owed on the '06, I'm still paying almost $100/month less than what I was paying on my '06 at 0% interest.

I'd be driving it today, but the bed liner gets sprayed in tomorrow morning. Maybe I'll take that time to quick try to trade my plow in at a couple of places and get a new one put on Tuesday.

BTW, I see there's an '08 Boss 8.2 V with locking cylinders, snowflap, extra brand new cylinder, and complete plow light wiring kit on Craigslist for sale.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1269434 said:


> BTW, I see there's an '08 Boss 8.2 V with locking cylinders, snowflap, extra brand new cylinder, and complete plow light wiring kit on Craigslist for sale.


I saw that. No pics and the guy's asking an arm and a leg


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If you want pics, I can get you pics. 

Plus, it's not really an arm and a leg, just a pound of flesh and a pint of blood.

I hear he'll do a discount for Plowsite members ..... $4199.


----------



## SSS Inc.

John Dee hasn't updated since Friday. The weather radio says 2-4" possible in the metro with more North.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I meant that when he updated, he had moved the snow farther north.


----------



## ABES

Thats a beautiful truck, some day I will have one I keep telling myself. Was the old one really that worn out after only 5 years or so of plowing?


----------



## qualitycut

Not a dodge fan but it looks nice I will give ya that. 

I would like to get another plow in this winter, would make me feel better about buying that bike.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Not so much as worn out, but rather no depreciation left.


----------



## PrimoSR

LwnmwrMan22;1269434 said:


> NWS has raised their temps closer to freezing Tues night this morning.
> 
> John Dee has moved his snow farther north.
> 
> I've got to decide if I hurry up and get a mount / wiring on the new truck sometime Tuesday, or cross my fingers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2011 Dodge 2500, diesel, big horn, remote start, cold weather package, snow plow prep, grill cover, complete 7 year 100% coverage bumper to bumper warranty and even at 6% interest, rolling in $5k that I still owed on the '06, I'm still paying almost $100/month less than what I was paying on my '06 at 0% interest.
> 
> I'd be driving it today, but the bed liner gets sprayed in tomorrow morning. Maybe I'll take that time to quick try to trade my plow in at a couple of places and get a new one put on Tuesday.
> 
> BTW, I see there's an '08 Boss 8.2 V with locking cylinders, snowflap, extra brand new cylinder, and complete plow light wiring kit on Craigslist for sale.


Truck looks good! How do you like it so far?


----------



## PrimoSR

qualitycut;1269493 said:


> Not a dodge fan but it looks nice I will give ya that.
> 
> I would like to get another plow in this winter, would make me feel better about buying that bike.


What bike did you get?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I don't have the truck yet.

I get it tomorrow.

We did all of the paperwork on Saturday, as I'm putting it in my wife's name.

She needs some credit too.


----------



## qualitycut

PrimoSR;1269620 said:


> What bike did you get?


2008 super glide.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1269433 said:


> I vote that we will be out plowing.


I vote we go out too.
I'm needing a bigger boat anyway.

{nice rides everyone}


----------



## PrimoSR

qualitycut;1269707 said:


> 2008 super glide.


Nice, did you have a bike before?


----------



## unit28

*from the Uintas and will move our way....*
A WINTER STORM WATCH REMAINS IN EFFECT THROUGH TUESDAY AFTERNOON.
* AFFECTED AREA: THE MOUNTAINS OF THE WASATCH AND WESTERN UINTA MOUNTAIN RANGES....
* SNOW ACCUMULATIONS: IN THE MOUNTAINS ACCUMULATIONS OF 12 TO 18
INCHES WITH LOCAL AMOUNTS BETWEEN 20 AND 30 INCHES

I'm looking for 5" here. Will it stick?...um yeah. 
I've got a thermometer 1 foot off the ground. It hasn't been over 30* yet.. 
It's not in direct sunlight, so I think it's accurate enough.


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1269822 said:


> *from the Uintas and will move our way....*
> A WINTER STORM WATCH REMAINS IN EFFECT THROUGH TUESDAY AFTERNOON.
> * AFFECTED AREA: THE MOUNTAINS OF THE WASATCH AND WESTERN UINTA MOUNTAIN RANGES....
> * SNOW ACCUMULATIONS: IN THE MOUNTAINS ACCUMULATIONS OF 12 TO 18
> INCHES WITH LOCAL AMOUNTS BETWEEN 20 AND 30 INCHES
> 
> I'm looking for 5" here. Will it stick?...um yeah.
> I've got a thermometer 1 foot off the ground. It hasn't been over 30* yet..
> It's not in direct sunlight, so I think it's accurate enough.


Unit, you are up north right?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

He's up by me, Cambridge - Isanti area as I have the same forecast for Wyoming.


----------



## TKLAWN

Man I sure hope the ground temps are to warm for this stuff to accumulate.


----------



## wizardsr

TKLAWN;1269841 said:


> Man I sure hope the ground temps are to warm for this stuff to accumulate.


Party pooper! :waving:

I'd sure like to have a couple easy pushes to put the finishing touches on this busy year! Thumbs Up

Would have been fun to shatter the record this year, but it's getting pretty late for a 20" storm as it would be heavy wet stuff this time of year...


----------



## unit28

Epic Lawn Care;1269826 said:


> Unit, you are up north right?


Isanti...not sure what bank thermometer they use though....

Mar 23 Wednesday 
A wintry mix to start, becoming all snow. Highs in the low 30s and lows in the low teens. 
Mar 24 Thursday 
Times of sun and clouds. Highs in the low 30s and lows in the low teens


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1269841 said:


> Man I sure hope the ground temps are to warm for this stuff to accumulate.


I don't mind if we get 2" on the grass, as long as it doesn't stick to the drives and lots I will be happy.


----------



## 4x4Farmer

OMG were going to die!!! I don't know about your guys forecast but mine just said 6-12 inches of SLEET!! I hope there is some snow mixed in with that cause if it all comes in the form of sleet i think it will look like a war zone around here! Every other forecast I saw said sleet and snow so hopefully they forgot to add the word and snow. Oh well


----------



## SSS Inc.

This will be a total wait and see event for the metro but one model (nam) wants to expand the heavy snow further south. Attached is the latest run. Its quite a shift from last night so who knows.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The circulation for that last run looks to be right over the cities.


----------



## SSS Inc.

We'll see if this holds late this morning or if its a fluke. 18" in the Hinckley area:laughing: I don't think it matters if the ground temp is warm at that point. I have yet to see 18" on the grass and nothing on the asphalt. I'm glad I didn't take our plows off yet if it does happen. 

You guys that have machines left on-site, have you already brought them home for the year or do you usually leave them until April 1st regardless of the weather? I have noticed a few lots around me that usually have loaders are now empty.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1269877 said:


> We'll see if this holds late this morning or if its a fluke. 18" in the Hinckley area:laughing: I don't think it matters if the ground temp is warm at that point. I have yet to see 18" on the grass and nothing on the asphalt. I'm glad I didn't take our plows off yet if it does happen.
> 
> You guys that have machines left on-site, have you already brought them home for the year or do you usually leave them until April 1st regardless of the weather? I have noticed a few lots around me that usually have loaders are now empty.


I was wondering the same thing. I noticed that also.


----------



## qualitycut

Well usm finally found me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

John Dee has us in the trace-1" area.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1269930 said:


> Well usm finally found me.


They need you to plow something Wednesday or what?

New model runs have a fairly consistent 1-2" Extreme south metro to 6-8" around Northern Hennepin county. If this keeps up I would think the storm watch would creep south a county or two. I love the snow but I don't want a foot. 
Storm related medical question. Anybody ever had conscious sedation. I am curious how long you think before a guy can drive(plow). I've got a camera checking out my throat tomorrow at noon and they say 24 hours. If it snows I'm screwed. I don't want to cancel because that's what I did the last time it was going to snow a bunch.:realmad: I figure if I don't cancel it will snow a foot so you can go ahead and plan on it snowing a bunch.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1269934 said:


> They need you to plow something Wednesday or what?
> 
> New model runs have a fairly consistent 1-2" Extreme south metro to 6-8" around Northern Hennepin county. If this keeps up I would think the storm watch would creep south a county or two. I love the snow but I don't want a foot.
> Storm related medical question. Anybody ever had conscious sedation. I am curious how long you think before a guy can drive(plow). I've got a camera checking out my throat tomorrow at noon and they say 24 hours. If it snows I'm screwed. I don't want to cancel because that's what I did the last time it was going to snow a bunch.:realmad: I figure if I don't cancel it will snow a foot so you can go ahead and plan on it snowing a bunch.


They want a mowing bid


----------



## Deershack

Any of you guys who do landscaping, keep me in mind if you need 5 yd (+) loads of anything or a skid. I do tear outs and also have forks and a grade bar along with the bucket.

Also if your interested in getting together after the snow ends, could be July, let me know your thoughts on possible dates and if weekends or during the week would be better. I'm thinking of a Sat. or Sun. afternoon after things settle down and including the families.


----------



## Advantage

Well it looks light we are in the bullseye. 12-16" with 55mph gusts. Hold on to your hats boys! Can't let this one get ahead of us.


----------



## PrimoSR

SSS Inc.;1269934 said:


> They need you to plow something Wednesday or what?
> 
> New model runs have a fairly consistent 1-2" Extreme south metro to 6-8" around Northern Hennepin county. If this keeps up I would think the storm watch would creep south a county or two. I love the snow but I don't want a foot.
> Storm related medical question. Anybody ever had conscious sedation. I am curious how long you think before a guy can drive(plow). I've got a camera checking out my throat tomorrow at noon and they say 24 hours. If it snows I'm screwed. I don't want to cancel because that's what I did the last time it was going to snow a bunch.:realmad: I figure if I don't cancel it will snow a foot so you can go ahead and plan on it snowing a bunch.


You are going to sleep for at least 6 hours before you have any idea where you are or what you are doing. A shower, hot meal, and some coffee and you would probably be fine but it would be the equivalent of plowing after 4-6 beers which personally I wouldn't do. My guess would be 10-12 hours, a couple of meals, a shower, and 2-3 cups of coffee before you are safely plowing.


----------



## PrimoSR

Advantage;1270009 said:


> Well it looks light we are in the bullseye. 12-16" with 55mph gusts. Hold on to your hats boys! Can't let this one get ahead of us.


Where are you? That better not be coming to Orono!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

PrimoSR;1270053 said:


> Where are you? That better not be coming to Orono!


He's in Dayton. You're only going to have a trace in Orono....


----------



## SSS Inc.

PrimoSR;1270051 said:


> You are going to sleep for at least 6 hours before you have any idea where you are or what you are doing. A shower, hot meal, and some coffee and you would probably be fine but it would be the equivalent of plowing after 4-6 beers which personally I wouldn't do. My guess would be 10-12 hours, a couple of meals, a shower, and 2-3 cups of coffee before you are safely plowing.


Thanks for the heads up, I appreciate it. Hopefully if it snows in the metro it doesn't add up until daybreak on Wed.

I just looked at the latest models and its crazy how tight the banding is between the different amounts. It looks like every ten miles the amount goes up an inch from south to north maxing out at about 16".


----------



## Advantage

PrimoSR;1270053 said:


> Where are you? That better not be coming to Orono!


Near Duluth. 2 words: Lake Effect


----------



## SSS Inc.

Advantage;1270066 said:


> Near Duluth. 2 words: Lake Effect


My wife is from Ashland, Wi. and she laughs at the snow down here. Every time I go up there its snowing.


----------



## Advantage

SSS Inc.;1270074 said:


> My wife is from Ashland, Wi. and she laughs at the snow down here. Every time I go up there its snowing.


Yeah we are just West of there. They get even more than we do. The farther East you go the higher the snow banks get, towards Ashland/Bayfield and over to Houghton. I think there's a plow for every two people in those parts.


----------



## unit28

*Isanti County...*

Winter Storm Warning in effect from 7 am Tuesday to 7 PM CDT
Wednesday... The National Weather Service in Twin Cities/Chanhassen has issued
a Winter Storm Warning for snow... which is in effect from 7 am
Tuesday to 7 PM CDT Wednesday. *The Winter Storm Watch is no longer
in effect.** Timing... a mixture of rain... freezing rain... sleet and snow is
expected to work into the area Tuesday morning. The mixed
precipitation should change to all snow Tuesday night... and
persist through Wednesday.

* Main impact... total snow accumulation through Wednesday expected
to range from 6 to 11 inches.

part two...

*THIS WARNING IS MAINLY NORTH OF A LINE FROM ALEXANDRIA TO
MILACA...CAMBRIDGE MINNESOTA...AND OSCEOLA TO CHIPPEWA FALLS
WISCONSIN.*
A MIXTURE OF SLEET...FREEZING RAIN AND SNOW IS EXPECTED TO DEVELOP 
TUESDAY MORNING...WITH HEAVY WET SNOW DEVELOPING BY TUESDAY
EVENING LASTING INTO WEDNESDAY IN THE WARNED AREA. SNOW ACCUMULATION
OF 1 TO 3 INCHES IS LIKELY BY TUESDAY EVENING. THERE COULD BE A
COATING OF FREEZING RAIN AND SLEET AS WELL. ANY MIXED PRECIPITATION
WILL EVENTUALLY CHANGE TO ALL SNOW TUESDAY NIGHT. SNOW WILL THEN
PERSIST THROUGH THE DAY ON WEDNESDAY... WITH 6 TO 11 INCHES TOTAL
ACCUMULATION POSSIBLE BY WEDNESDAY EVENING ACROSS MOST OF THE
WARNING AREA.

A POTENT STORM WILL MOVE NORTHEAST FROM THE CENTRAL PLAINS
TONIGHT...AND WORK ACROSS IOWA BY TUESDAY NIGHT. A FEW THUNDERSTORMS...
WITH HEAVY RAIN IN THE WARMER AREA OF SOUTHERN MINNESOTA...AND MIXED
SLEET...FREEZING RAIN AND WET SNOW ACROSS CENTRAL MINNESOTA INTO
WISCONSIN IN THE COOLER AIR WILL ACCOMPANY THIS STORM SYSTEM.

ROADS WILL BECOME SLIPPERY AS THE PRECIPITATION BEGINS TUESDAY.
MOTORISTS ARE URGED TO USE CAUTION. CONTINUE TO MONITOR THE
LATEST FORECASTS AND STATEMENTS FROM THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE.
.A WINTER STORM WATCH REMAINS FOR PORTIONS OF CENTRAL MINNESOTA
AND WEST CENTRAL WISCONSIN FOR TUESDAY THROUGH WEDNESDAY.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1269860 said:


> This will be a total wait and see event for the metro but one model (nam) wants to expand the heavy snow further south. Attached is the latest run. Its quite a shift from last night so who knows.


looking at both nam and gfs at 850mb 40-48 hr mark

best of luck on which ever decision you make about your hospital issue.
keep us posted.


----------



## PrimoSR

SSS Inc.;1270064 said:


> Thanks for the heads up, I appreciate it. Hopefully if it snows in the metro it doesn't add up until daybreak on Wed.
> 
> I just looked at the latest models and its crazy how tight the banding is between the different amounts. It looks like every ten miles the amount goes up an inch from south to north maxing out at about 16".


No prob, I had the same operation a few years ago.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1270059 said:


> He's in Dayton. You're only going to have a trace in Orono....


Dayton! Dayton really isn't that far from Orono....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Epic Lawn Care;1270174 said:


> Dayton! Dayton really isn't that far from Orono....


Joke joke joke....sheesh...

I'm getting anxious. Can't decide if I have to run the new truck to the shop to get a mount and wiring on, or if I just wait until next fall.

If I pay to have the wiring and mount put on now, I can just trade even up in the fall for a completely new plow.


----------



## exmark1

For us I have seen anywhere from 1 inch to 9 inches depending on where you check


----------



## qualitycut

exmark1;1270228 said:


> For us I have seen anywhere from 1 inch to 9 inches depending on where you check


Im hoping for at least 2 here would be nice to send out some more bills for March.payup


----------



## exmark1

2 inches would be great, we do alot of plowing where it goes on to dirt/lawn areas so it's never a good deal to have to plow when it's been this warm and wet though


----------



## qualitycut

exmark1;1270235 said:


> 2 inches would be great, we do alot of plowing where it goes on to dirt/lawn areas so it's never a good deal to have to plow when it's been this warm and wet though


Yea I have a lot like that and the last snow it was just a nasty mess.


----------



## mnglocker

Nothing but ice on the ground so far. I'm in Delano (55328).


----------



## djagusch

Good layer of sleet in st croix


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wife said tons of cars in the ditch and freeway covered north of North Branch.


----------



## Camden

Nothing but rain in central MN. Roads aren't slick, just wet...it could get nasty if temps drop.


----------



## PrimoSR

Rain downtown, wife says sleet in Orono.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Unit, Ive decided to go in for my camera procedure so everybody get your plow ready. 

The latest Nam model spits out 10-12" across Henn. County. Where did that come from? The GFS shows 1" - 8" from S. to N. in Henn. County alone. That's quite a spread. A 15 mile shift in the cold air might put someone in a lot of snow that may not be expecting it. I have this feeling we all might be surprised when we look outside late late late tonight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm Already on my way To get the new snow plow mount on the truck


----------



## SSS Inc.

The new models are coming in. This is the new NAM printout for snow. I just can't figure out how every forecaster says a couple slushy inches and these models say much more. It makes me a little nervous to think that maybe they are a little gun shy after the last flop. They'll probably be wrong going the other way this time. It'll be interesting to see when it changes to all snow tonight if it ever does.


----------



## wizardsr

LwnmwrMan22;1270377 said:


> I'm Already on my way To get the new snow plow mount on the truck


Nooooo! The rest of us want snow!!! :realmad:



SSS Inc.;1270427 said:


> The new models are coming in. This is the new NAM printout for snow. I just can't figure out how every forecaster says a couple slushy inches and these models say much more. It makes me a little nervous to think that maybe they are a little gun shy after the last flop. They'll probably be wrong going the other way this time. It'll be interesting to see when it changes to all snow tonight if it ever does.


Maybe they're taking into account that it's going to take a while to start sticking... 

Edit: Page 200! Wahoo!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well, just like the weather is doing, my truck ordeal is flip flopping as well.

At first I was going to wait, then I woke up this morning and decided to have it ready.

Got a call about an hour ago and was told the mount wouldn't work and I said then bail on the deal, I'll wait until fall.

Just got another call and there's a new mount coming and it'll be done before tonight's snow.

I think all of the forecasters are on the low end as well, by quite a bit.

30 miles one way or the other on the NWS site and it says around an inch (St. Paul) for the whole thing to 15" in Pine City.

Talk about being on the tightrope.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh. My. God.

We are doomed.

Look at the midwest radars and look at the moisture freight-training from Nebraska - Western IA directly to us.

If we can't plow our way to shelters in the morning, God help us that your neighbor is named Noah.


----------



## TKLAWN

So I guess I should go gas everything up then.


----------



## qualitycut

Radar is showing snow in southern MN already. Thought it was suppossed to be rain?


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1270511 said:


> Radar is showing snow in southern MN already. Thought it was suppossed to be rain?


Yeah, why not screw up another storm this year. Just for good times.


----------



## unit28

For anyone that wants to keep check on road conditions. Some might be closed for flooding.
http://www.511mn.org/default.asp?area=statewide


----------



## Dustball

I'm not sure what the heck is going on with this storm.

Check out this one-


----------



## qualitycut

^^^ Lol I dont think anyone one does. It seem like the accumulation totals change every 20 miles.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1270598 said:


> ^^^ Lol I dont think anyone one does. It seem like the accumulation totals change every 20 miles.


And every 20 minutes.


----------



## qualitycut

Well they moved the warnings south a little.

Edit.... They moved the 6-10 in to the twin cities.


----------



## SSS Inc.

If the following sounds stupid, cut me some slack because I just got back from the doctor and might be a little loopy yet. 
I gonna bet that with all the models showing quite a bit of snow for most of us the forecasters are going to be way off. Paul douglas douglas does say he doesn't see how the metro coming up with less then 2-3" is possible. Everything I've been looking at shows several inches for most of us.

I got this funny feeling it will start to snow in the metro earlier then 1:00 a.m.

Wizard: 'Maybe they're taking into account that it's going to take a while to start sticking..." I don't think the official measurements take into account the possible melting on contact. Not 100% sure though.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1270638 said:


> If the following sounds stupid, cut me some slack because I just got back from the doctor and might be a little loopy yet.
> I gonna bet that with all the models showing quite a bit of snow for most of us the forecasters are going to be way off. Even Paul douglas says he doesn't see how the metro coming up with less then 2-3" is possible. Everything I've been looking at shows several inches for most of us.


I hope so..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The only "saving grace" will be if it keeps raining and those models are showing it as snow.

Now NWS is snowing snow for all day Wed. where before it was supposed to be done around 1 pm.

Official measurements count snow that doesn't stick. We could STILL break the record?????


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1270642 said:


> The only "saving grace" will be if it keeps raining and those models are showing it as snow.
> 
> Now NWS is snowing snow for all day Wed. where before it was supposed to be done around 1 pm.
> 
> Official measurements count snow that doesn't stick. We could STILL break the record?????


If you look at the record years there are usually a few days with an inch or two in late March or April that I'm sure didn't stick but it all counts. Same thing at the beginning of the year.

I say bring it on and hopefully my high will wear off by 4:00 a.m. At this point its going to take more then a couple of inches to justify plowing and if it does snow big its not really gonna last more then a week. So in other words everyones Spring preparations won't be affected that much I wouldn't think.payup


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1270648 said:


> . So in other words everyones Spring preparations won't be affected that much I wouldn't think.payup


Agreed we already had almost an inch of rain today anyway. It would be a good bday present.


----------



## TKLAWN

What a bunch of bs.


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;1270659 said:


> Agreed we already had almost an inch of rain today anyway. It would be a good bday present.


The inch of rain will make hitting any grass very unforgiving.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1270661 said:


> What a bunch of bs.


Agreed!

F this winter!


----------



## SnowGuy73

TK, were you at the auction today?


----------



## ABES

The rain was enough to close the old county road 45 from Jordon to Carver today drove it yesterday and it still had a little ways too go water must have came up a lot today.


----------



## qualitycut

ABES;1270683 said:


> The rain was enough to close the old county road 45 from Jordon to Carver today drove it yesterday and it still had a little ways too go water must have came up a lot today.


They were saying some places went up 2 feet in 24 hrs.


----------



## qualitycut

Paul d just updated. 
Latest (18z) NAM prints out another 1.5" liquid by Wednesday PM, a few hours of rain this evening (thunderstorms over southern MN?), then an icy mix between 9 pm and midnight, changing to mostly snow after midnight.

* Cobb Method (NAM) prints out 17" of snow. Not sure we'll see anything close to that, but this is a HUGE change from the morning runs.

* Latest (18z) GFS run prints out close to 20" snow for the metro area. Yes, I feel faint too....The fact that the NAM and GFS both are spitting out outrageous amounts gives me cause for (more) concern.


----------



## exmark1

For us they are still between 3 and 14 inches wtf


----------



## qualitycut

Well Accuweather says 1.2 lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If it means anything, the warning area keeps drifting farther south.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Waiting for the notches in the air dam.... wiring done..... waiting....waiting.....waiting....


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Sure glad we can get an accurate forecast, 1.2-12"


----------



## ABES

LwnmwrMan22;1270786 said:


> Waiting for the notches in the air dam.... wiring done..... waiting....waiting.....waiting....


What dealer you use for your Boss stuff??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Plow World


----------



## PrimoSR

qualitycut;1270719 said:


> Paul d just updated.
> Latest (18z) NAM prints out another 1.5" liquid by Wednesday PM, a few hours of rain this evening (thunderstorms over southern MN?), then an icy mix between 9 pm and midnight, changing to mostly snow after midnight.
> 
> * Cobb Method (NAM) prints out 17" of snow. Not sure we'll see anything close to that, but this is a HUGE change from the morning runs.
> 
> * Latest (18z) GFS run prints out close to 20" snow for the metro area. Yes, I feel faint too....The fact that the NAM and GFS both are spitting out outrageous amounts gives me cause for (more) concern.


I'm getting a headache


----------



## SSS Inc.

All the streets, cars, and sidewalks are covered in ice pellets here in my part of Minneapolis. The rain/sleet mix thats coming down is so heavy if it turns to snow we are in for a heck of a snowfall.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1270815 said:


> All the streets, cars, and sidewalks are covered in ice pellets here in my part of Minneapolis. The rain/sleet mix thats coming down is so heavy if it turns to snow we are in for a heck of a snowfall.


Yup the ice pellets are sticking here to I think its cooling down the roads quick.


----------



## PrimoSR

It has turned to sleet here in Orono. The grass is already turning white.


----------



## qualitycut

Its slick out there I hope I can get up some of my steep drives.


----------



## 4x4Farmer

got about 4" of wet snow here in Fargo so far. Go about 30miles to the north west and they have already gotten over 8 inches, there looking at over 15 inches


----------



## Dustball

Winter storm warning now includes Minneapolis and St. Paul.



> A MIXTURE OF RAIN...SLEET AND SNOW...AND POSSIBLY FREEZING
> RAIN... WILL CHANGE TO ALL SNOW FROM NORTH TO SOUTH SHORTLY AFTER
> MIDNIGHT. SNOW WILL CONTINUE THROUGH WEDNESDAY...WITH THE MORE
> INTENSE SNOW FROM ABOUT 2 AM UNTIL NOON ON WEDNESDAY. SNOWFALL
> TOTALS ENDING BY WEDNESDAY EVENING COULD VARY FROM SIX TO ELEVEN
> INCHES IN THE WARNED AREA.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I've got about 3/4" of slushy Ice pellets at my house. At this rate I'll have 4" of ice pellets by midnight. It is so loud in my house from the junk hitting the windows it reminds me of those super strong summer storms. If this were snow right now I think we would be looking at 3" an hour easy.


----------



## mnglocker

Dustball;1270836 said:


> Winter storm warning now includes Minneapolis and St. Paul.



FML.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Moderate snow now in wyoming


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Silver dollar sized snowflakes turn into heavy snow


----------



## qualitycut

Mixing with snow here now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We are heading out at midnight


----------



## PrimoSR

Still a rain/sleet mix here. Side roads are starting to turn white.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Moisture has stopped moving north this is where the changeover begins


----------



## Advantage

If we get even a fraction of what they're calling for its gonna be brutal. We are having 50 plus mph gusts.


----------



## PrimoSR

Paul Douglas's latest.

Changeover. Doppler radar (10:05 pm) shows the surge of heaviest precipitation pushing into the Twin Cities and much of central Minnesota, rain changing to sleet (ice pellets) and freezing rain (glaze ice coating trees, powerlines and highways). Snow is already falling just north of the metro, and a changeover to all snow is expected by midnight or 1 am, then periods of snow into the morning hours. The latest thinking: a layer of glaze ice, then 4-7" snow on top of that - making for a fascinating rush hour Wednesday morning. It could have been worse - I don't think we'll see a foot of snow - much of the moisture falling as ice the next few hours, keeping final snowfall totals down a bit. Come to think of it, 4-7" is plenty for the 23rd day of March.


----------



## Dustball

Snowing now in SE St. Paul.


----------



## Advantage

And to top it off looks like our snow won't really be kicking in until early morning . I can hear it now: "Why isn't our lot done, its supposed to be cleared by 5am?"


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1270855 said:


> We are heading out at midnight


What are you going to do at 12? Clear the slush before it freezes?


----------



## qualitycut

Advantage;1270868 said:


> And to top it off looks like our snow won't really be kicking in until early morning . I can hear it now: "Why isn't our lot done, its supposed to be cleared by 5am?"


Yup that's what I'm thinking is going to happen also but what do ya do.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Just looked outside and it's snowing like crazy the flakes are huge, great


----------



## Advantage

qualitycut;1270872 said:


> Yup that's what I'm thinking is going to happen also but what do ya do.


You're right, just do the best we can. Its becoming progressively harder to bite my tongue when I get those calls though.


----------



## oppi2010

how many think this is going to be plowable


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We have some industrial places that started 4 Gas station that start at 5 And then everything else by 7 we have to starbucks notary don't get done. 2011 ram is hooked up to the boss plow loaded for bear!! By the way I can barely see the road in wyoming It's snowing so hard.


----------



## oppi2010

going out at 2


----------



## PrimoSR

It has been snowing out here for about an hour, hard at first now it's just flurries. I just got back from hooking up the plow. Didn't break 45mph on 394 or 100, a lot of spin outs too. We are up to about 1/2 inch.


----------



## mnglocker

PrimoSR;1270906 said:


> It has been snowing out here for about an hour, hard at first now it's just flurries. I just got back from hooking up the plow. Didn't break 45mph on 394 or 100, a lot of spin outs too. We are up to about 1/2 inch.


That's it in town? This will be a PITA for me. Sounds like I might have a few accounts with an inch and some that'll end up with 4-5. We've got 2-2.5" of wet ass sticky snow in Delano. So 20 minutes west of 494 on highway 12. I'm going to start at 2:30 Now for a refreshing 1 hour of sleep.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

A VERY thick inch in Vadnais. About 3-4" in Forest Lake area. This inch in Vadnais is NOT an easy plow.


----------



## Martinson9

Any snowfall updates?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Martinson9;1270995 said:


> Any snowfall updates?


I have maybe 1.5" on the deck. And 1/2" on the walks, parking lots, and driveway.


----------



## qualitycut

Epic Lawn Care;1271000 said:


> I have maybe 1.5" on the deck. And 1/2" on the walks, parking lots, and driveway.


About the same here


----------



## djagusch

North branch 6 plus, stacy 4, osceola 5, all heavy ass crap,


----------



## SnowGuy73

Snowing like a b!tch here, picked up about an inch in the last hour alone.

:realmad:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anybody have a rear bumper for a 2011 dodge ram?


----------



## mnlefty

LwnmwrMan22;1271060 said:


> Anybody have a rear bumper for a 2011 dodge ram?


:realmad: You've got to be kidding... what happened?


----------



## qualitycut

I was going to tell ya to be carefull bud didn't want to kind ya. 5 in here now.


----------



## Advantage

LwnmwrMan22;1271060 said:


> Anybody have a rear bumper for a 2011 dodge ram?


Oh no........


----------



## unit28

Tuesday morning I let people on my route aware I was going out
2 said no.

After I'm done today and back home guess who's calling me.
I flat out told them, cod plus extra trip charge...I'm so evil.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1271060 said:


> Anybody have a rear bumper for a 2011 dodge ram?


Figured that would happen.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Made it 343 miles before I took the sledgehammer to it


----------



## SSS Inc.

Just got home from a job by the airport. I measured 6.5" and I'm sure its settled quite a bit since early this morning. At my house about a 1.5 miles to the nw of the airport I also measure 6.5". The airport says 4.4" I think they are going to personally screw us out of breaking the record this year. Several storms they have been on the light side by anywhere from 2-5". 

Has anyone else had people wanting to skip plowing and let it melt, besides unit28?
We had one large church tell us to stop plowing until they realized just how crappy it was. Then we had another one tell us to wait until tonight then later tell us that a member of the church was going to do it for free. I drove by and the guy went down the middle a few times and left big ridges all the way down. The freebies never seem to pan out for these people. Since the outlook shows it won't be above 32 until next week I hope they all enjoy the mess for the next 6 days. I don't think the sun can melt it all with overnight lows in the teens and single digits.


----------



## qualitycut

Sss good to hear you were able to go today.
I don't see it melting quick.
Still a lot of unplowed lots.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1271197 said:


> Sss good to hear you were able to go today.
> I don't see it melting quick.
> Still a lot of unplowed lots.


Thanks, yeah I was up at 5:00 didn't look like much yet so I fell asleep only to get a call at about 7:30 saying I better get going. Woke up with a hangover from whatever they gave me. If I had to go out at midnight or something I think I would have been screwed.

Tons of things haven't been plowed around me. I think a lot of it was just bad timing. We have a few things yet to do after 5 or 6 ourselves.


----------



## PrimoSR

LwnmwrMan22;1271060 said:


> Anybody have a rear bumper for a 2011 dodge ram?


Haha - it's not funny but Murphy's Law.


----------



## qualitycut

I officially hate people who ride bikes in snow storms he ran a red and yelled and through a POP bottle at my truck and then was behind me at a light and kept yelling at me. I had some words for him. Idiots. I'm glad I kept my cool enough to stay in the truck.


----------



## shooterm

Rochester area we have 1" left if that. Sounds like all of our accounts just salted besides a few medical buildings. Fine by me threw my back out on sunday getting up to get a beer of all things.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1271233 said:


> I officially hate people who ride bikes in snow storms he ran a red and yelled and through a POP bottle at my truck and then was behind me at a light and kept yelling at me. I had some words for him. Idiots. I'm glad I kept my cool enough to stay in the truck.


You just figured that out.  I've hated them for 15+years. They feel as though they should be treated just like cars except when they ride through every stop sign, and disobey about every other rule for motor vehicles. Its always your fault and you're the jerk. My only joy watching "bicyclists" is the big muddy stripe they get up their backs in crappy weather.

The only bikes I like are those custom 8' tall units you see downtown in the summer. Black label bike club or something like that.


----------



## shooterm

qualitycut;1271233 said:


> I officially hate people who ride bikes in snow storms he ran a red and yelled and through a POP bottle at my truck and then was behind me at a light and kept yelling at me. I had some words for him. Idiots. I'm glad I kept my cool enough to stay in the truck.


You'd think they'd take a day off from saving the world and possible save there lives . Used to take a back way into a jobsite for a year that was temporary heavy use road. Anyways blew me away the amount bikes in the snow on those winding well travelled roads. Jump out of the truck and kick his arse because he's winded .


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1271266 said:


> You just figured that out. I've hated them for 15+years. They feel as though they should be treated just like cars except when they ride through every stop sign, and disobey about every other rule for motor vehicles. Its always your fault and you're the jerk. My only joy watching "bicyclists" is the big muddy stripe they get up their backs in crappy weather.
> 
> The only bikes I like are those custom 8' tall units you see downtown in the summer. Black label bike club or something like that.


Nice yard. lol


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1271409 said:


> Nice yard. lol


Hey, watch it!!! That's my shop and my bike. J/k Welcome to Minneapolis. If you've never seen the tall bikes your missing out. Its pretty funny to see them pull up to a stop light and hold on to the street sign so they don't fall over. I've have more respect for the guys with welders and some fabricating talent then the guys riding around in bike shorts in the summer.

On another note;
Anybody have to plow anyplace with a CURVES in it? Those ladies get there at like 5a.m. My other question is how come I've never seen a skinny lady coming out of one? Think about it.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1271195 said:


> The airport says 4.4" I think they are going to personally screw us out of breaking the record this year. Several storms they have been on the light side by anywhere from 2-5".
> 
> Then we had another one tell us to wait until tonight then later tell us that a member of the church was going to do it for free. I drove by and the guy went down the middle a few times and left big ridges all the way down. .


how's the hangover?....LOL 
hope all is well.

It got warm out..nice sunshine too for a bit.
I had 4 inches in Fridley at 630 am, plenty more snow fell after that.
I'm sure we got jipped today on totals.

alot of roads on my route were neglected. 
Like Lexington Ave. in Blaine/Ham Lake, was
mostly in poor condition, and made for difficult driving at best, even past 5pm.

I did see a whole private community untouched today...what's up with that.

and with snow like this, I wonder how people with little trucks did today.
It was heavy from the git go.ufda.

oh,
and one of my customers that called crying for me today.
Well when I showed up. he was stuck in the driveway.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1271414 said:


> how's the hangover?....LOL
> hope all is well.
> 
> and with snow like this, I wonder how people with little trucks did today.
> It was heavy from the git go.ufda.
> 
> oh,
> and one of my customers that called crying for me today.
> Well when I showed up. he was stuck in the driveway.


Hangovers gone now. I don't know what they did to me but I'll felt better last night then today. I'm working on a new one with a few "celebration beers" as I call them when I'm all done plowing.

I can't imagine the little trucks did anything productive with this snow. I've been plowing with a blizzard lately and I could hardly put the wings out if I wanted to get anywhere. I personally would go 20' scraping down to the blacktop then if I got lucky it would eventually ride over the bottom inch, otherwise I wasn't going far. I've got a few jobs that require several changes in direction >>>>> ^^^ , that was a complete joke. I would take 15" of fluff any day.


----------



## Dustball

SSS Inc.;1271413 said:


> On another note;
> Anybody have to plow anyplace with a CURVES in it? Those ladies get there at like 5a.m. My other question is how come I've never seen a skinny lady coming out of one? Think about it.


Because it's called Curves and not Flats.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We have a Curves. And yes, 5 am.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Not only did I take out the rear bumper on the new truck, but then yesterday evening the plow motor dropped. I am sooooooo ready for.a new season.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1271507 said:


> Not only did I take out the rear bumper on the new truck, but then yesterday evening the plow motor dropped. I am sooooooo ready for.a new season.


On the new plow??
I'm going to go start getting the mowers ready just for a break mentally from the worst winter I have seen. Let's just hope were done.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I finally hope were done too. I think we are except possibly next week around Tues/Wed. The models have slowly been nudging a system North towards us. The temps look to be below freezing for a majority of the time the moisture is present. It may even be colder in Iowa then central MN. If it doesn't materialize I'm 99% sure when in the clear after that(at least for plowable events).


----------



## djagusch

TKLAWN;1271538 said:


> On the new plow??
> I'm going to go start getting the mowers ready just for a break mentally from the worst winter I have seen. Let's just hope were done.


I did that last week.


----------



## qualitycut

I think we are done but the temps for the next week are close to freezing so if some moisture pops up it could happen. After plowing that heavy crap and then ice last night the plow is starting to make some weird noises. Time for a new one next fall.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SSS Inc.;1271195 said:


> Just got home from a job by the airport. I measured 6.5" and I'm sure its settled quite a bit since early this morning. At my house about a 1.5 miles to the nw of the airport I also measure 6.5". The airport says 4.4" I think they are going to personally screw us out of breaking the record this year. Several storms they have been on the light side by anywhere from 2-5".
> 
> What about the big storm in Dec? The airport said 17" but Bloomington reported 24 or 25" if I remember right


----------



## qualitycut

Well if they are low now you would think they were then


----------



## SSS Inc.

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1271618 said:


> SSS Inc.;1271195 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got home from a job by the airport. I measured 6.5" and I'm sure its settled quite a bit since early this morning. At my house about a 1.5 miles to the nw of the airport I also measure 6.5". The airport says 4.4" I think they are going to personally screw us out of breaking the record this year. Several storms they have been on the light side by anywhere from 2-5".
> 
> What about the big storm in Dec? The airport said 17" but Bloomington reported 24 or 25" if I remember right
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, every storm is way under reported. I'm literally just on the other side of 494 and usually measure when I plow. Next year I'll take better notes and report my totals every storm. Even the big Feb storm they were way off. A trained spotter had like 21" in Bloomington and they had much less. Some of you guys just west and north of the metro probably already have 100". I know the metro just missed a few storms in November. Any of you guys keep track for yourselves?
Click to expand...


----------



## mnlefty

I'm also close to the airport, right in the neighborhood of Best Buy, and the airport totals were understated by a very good margin. I thought the February 12.9 or whatever it was was probably at least 5-6 short of reality. 

Only one time all season I can think of the official total being more than what I measured... I had about 3/4" and the airport reported 1.3.:laughing::laughing:

If the official airport total is 85 or so I would say that I had very close to 100.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Had the third.windshield of the year break last night. Bumper, windshield, plow motor, 6 tanks of fuel, 1 driver, 1 Shoveler, 3 subs and contracts that were used up in January..... lawn mowing invoices in one week.... lawn mowing invoices in one week.....


----------



## exmark1

LwnmwrMan22;1271194 said:


> Made it 343 miles before I took the sledgehammer to it


I made it to 631 on my 2011 F-350 before I wrecked the bumper lol


----------



## ABES

I must not be plowing fast enough 186,000 on the factory bumper lol.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

The wifes truck needs another bumper none of which were plowing related. 1st one was hit in the parking ramp at work, about a month ago she was hit at yoga and the lady took off but 2 people saw it and got the plate number. Got a check from their ins. co. just figured I'd leave the dented bumper on until spring, maybe I can get paid twice for the same bumper?


I keep track of the snowfalls but only when we plow, so I don't have anything for under any 1"ers


----------



## qualitycut

exmark1;1271815 said:


> I made it to 631 on my 2011 F-350 before I wrecked the bumper lol


Well at least you were smart enough to buy a ford.


----------



## unit28

Dare I say it's Friday....
and it's not snowing in the North Metro


----------



## wizardsr

exmark1;1271815 said:


> I made it to 631 on my 2011 F-350 before I wrecked the bumper lol


Must be something in the air... My wife's 2011 Subaru got backed into by a brand new Porsche cayenne last night...


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1271747 said:


> Had the third.windshield of the year break last night. Bumper, windshield, plow motor, 6 tanks of fuel, 1 driver, 1 Shoveler, 3 subs and contracts that were used up in January..... lawn mowing invoices in one week.... lawn mowing invoices in one week.....


and we think women are the worst drivers you got something to tell us


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I can tell you one more curb to curb on an apartment at noon, and I'm DONE!!! D. O. N. E. DDDDOOOOONNNNEEEE!!!!!!!!! (until it snows next week)


----------



## qualitycut

Sss what are your models looking like for next week?


----------



## unit28

The most recent winning Mega Millions jackpot from March 25, 2011, worth $312,000,000 (annuity), was won on a single ticket.

Just to let ya'll know...I'll be back to work today.

Curious to see SSS's viewpoints as well on the weather,
For me, next week I see nothing except more melting.
I'm looking at April 7 to bring alot of rain.

Happy Spring!


----------



## albhb3

Man I we be so0o gone from here lol you people have no idea


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1272312 said:


> Man I we be so0o gone from here lol you people have no idea


Huh?.... I'm confused


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1272371 said:


> Huh?.... I'm confused


I believe he was referring to the post that unit28 made about winning the lottery.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1272229 said:


> Sss what are your models looking like for next week?


I've been working on street sweepers all day so I haven't checked the site for a while. Next weeks storm misses us well to the west and south. As soon as I posted it on here Dave Dahl talked about it 5 hours later. It would have been cold enough for snow. After tuesday it should start to get warmer. I am pretty confident the winter is OVER!!!!! Take off your plows if you haven't done so already. I know what some of you guys will say but I will be disappointed with every winter that we don't get 80"+.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1272494 said:


> I've been working on street sweepers all day so I haven't checked the site for a while. Next weeks storm misses us well to the west and south. As soon as I posted it on here Dave Dahl talked about it 5 hours later. It would have been cold enough for snow. After tuesday it should start to get warmer. I am pretty confident the winter is OVER!!!!! Take off your plows if you haven't done so already. I know what some of you guys will say but I will be disappointed with every winter that we don't get 80"+.


Agreed on the 80+ it will be weird without it.


----------



## unit28

http://www.nohrsc.noaa.gov/nsa/js_a...=3&day=27&type=nsm_depth&region=Upper_Midwest

I found this novelty looking for snow totals

A couple things I found about the page is

{1} after opening the page you can hit the start button in the lower left 
{or it will start on its own when opening or re-starting the page}

{2} you can change the values for the year, month and end day located in your title bar.
If you wish, you do not have to change all=together the year, month, day. You can change that at one item at a time. *Then hit your go to button to restart the changed values*.

{3} you can change the speed of playback. hit the stop button located in lower left, Highlight the number in the speed box, put in a new speed value then press start. I put in 50 for a speed value.

I'm off to get some FF today and store everything as far away as I can...
 good-by snow


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1272500 said:


> Agreed on the 80+ it will be weird without it.


coming from TX this is my third season at snow maintenance.
I was beginning to wonder where the stories of massive amounts of snow came from.

I found that out this past season..:crying:


----------



## djagusch

Where you buying ff at?


----------



## unit28

@ John Deere tractor supply
I go to both Cambridge and Ham Lake stores.


----------



## Deershack

Grubers on White Bear Ave in St.Paul and the Deere dealership in Cannon Falls has it also in the spray cans. I have gotten the gal cans from Cannon Falls but they sometimes take awhile to get it in since they have to order it in either 2 or 4 can lots


----------



## Deershack

unit28;1273063 said:


> http://www.nohrsc.noaa.gov/nsa/js_a...=3&day=27&type=nsm_depth&region=Upper_Midwest
> 
> I found this novelty looking for snow totals
> 
> A couple things I found about the page is
> 
> {1} after opening the page you can hit the start button in the lower left
> {or it will start on its own when opening or re-starting the page}
> 
> {2} you can change the values for the year, month and end day located in your title bar.
> If you wish, you do not have to change all=together the year, month, day. You can change that at one item at a time. *Then hit your go to button to restart the changed values*.
> 
> {3} you can change the speed of playback. hit the stop button located in lower left, Highlight the number in the speed box, put in a new speed value then press start. I put in 50 for a speed value.
> 
> I'm off to get some FF today and store everything as far away as I can...
> good-by snow


When I try the link it comes up very small and there does not appear to be any way to enlarge it. Any suggestions?


----------



## unit28

Deershack;1273255 said:


> When I try the link it comes up very small and there does not appear to be any way to enlarge it. Any suggestions?


It's the way it is from NOAA's website. That's why I called it a novelty.
On the NSA page {National Snow Analyses}

They need to do something on their end to enlarge the plotting analyses's.

Here's the main link. I just posted the midwest link.

http://www.nohrsc.noaa.gov/nsa/


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1273063 said:


> http://www.nohrsc.noaa.gov/nsa/js_a...=3&day=27&type=nsm_depth&region=Upper_Midwest
> 
> I found this novelty looking for snow totals
> 
> A couple things I found about the page is
> 
> {1} after opening the page you can hit the start button in the lower left
> {or it will start on its own when opening or re-starting the page}
> 
> {2} you can change the values for the year, month and end day located in your title bar.
> If you wish, you do not have to change all=together the year, month, day. You can change that at one item at a time. *Then hit your go to button to restart the changed values*.
> 
> {3} you can change the speed of playback. hit the stop button located in lower left, Highlight the number in the speed box, put in a new speed value then press start. I put in 50 for a speed value.


Thats pretty neat!


----------



## unit28

Epic Lawn Care;1273487 said:


> Thats pretty neat!


Thanks,
--------------------------

SSS, 
what you got for TH?


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1273495 said:


> Thanks,
> --------------------------
> 
> SSS,
> what you got for TH?


I think it will melt if it does snow, maybe not on contact but certainly by mid-day Friday. This time a year I think it would take a fast 4" before anyone would plow. It seems like the models are having a hard time deciding on snow or not. Its North, no its south, no its east in Wisconsin. I have a hunch you may see a few sloppy flakes, as Paul D would say, but nothing that will accumulate. The wave of moisture that could be all snow happens Thursday night. It should be plenty cold for all snow but It does appear to now to remain North of the Metro area anyway. I'm going to ignore it whatever happens.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Put the plows back on. I have a driver leaving for Florida today, with another sub leaving for Texas.

We'll have another 8" come Friday morning.


----------



## deicepro

LwnmwrMan22;1274048 said:


> Put the plows back on. I have a driver leaving for Florida today, with another sub leaving for Texas.
> 
> We'll have another 8" come Friday morning.


I'm going to florida for vacation on saturday, its sure to snow now.....and I don't have anybody lined up to cover me!!


----------



## Camden

I booked a trip to Vegas a week and a half ago and we got 12" on the day I left. Hopefully the same will happen for you guys


----------



## exmark1

Heck with snow, we pulled all the lawn equipment out of storage and are ready to start the summer. I was ready for winter to be over months ago!


----------



## CityGuy

It's going to snow now, wings started comming off today


----------



## qualitycut

I think Sunday Monday looks interesting


----------



## TKLAWN

exmark1;1274120 said:


> Heck with snow, we pulled all the lawn equipment out of storage and are ready to start the summer. I was ready for winter to be over months ago!


 Yes sir!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1274232 said:


> I think Sunday Monday looks interesting


Mr. Dahl hinted at the same thing.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1274232 said:


> I think Sunday Monday looks interesting


Yeah, if it holds together (what I see) the temps will be close to the freezing point during a bulk of the mositure. It should warm up to the mid 30's later in the day but there is the potential of over 1/2" of moisture during the cold time so 5+ inches is possible. Its still a few days away so who knows. I really thought we were done but if we pick up 5-6" over night it will have to be plowed. payupI guess.

NWS already says snow likely sunday/sunday night. You don't see that too often.


----------



## Camden

Let it snow!! Thumbs Up

(SSS - I got your PM, I'll give you a call tomorrow or Friday)


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

F that... "let it snow" I just put my new bumper back on my new truck.


----------



## qualitycut

well keep it on if you want snow other wise take it off. lol

Im ready for summer anyways I have been doing a lot of bids and i took the bike out this afternoon because I saw everyone else out and i am sick of looking at it in the garage.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yeah I'm running a couple more lawn bids first thing in the morning before it starts to rain.

Unless something drastic happens, that should be all of the bids.

So far we've lost 3 accounts (supposedly) but until the grass is literally being cut, there's always a chance.


----------



## SnowGuy73

exmark1;1274120 said:


> Heck with snow, we pulled all the lawn equipment out of storage and are ready to start the summer. I was ready for winter to be over months ago!


Agreed.....


----------



## unit28

*Thanks for the updates SSS.*

What I've been watching is rain for next week.
I really think we're far in front of any major flooding. {I'd like to see it far behind us.}

For Sun,
If the high pressure moves out slower, that would mean the low pressure will move south west of us and keep us on the fringe again...I hate that.

because of that.....Expect the overnight low's to be well into the mid 20's, moderate winds and wider isobars [northern areas] to produce snow from south metro northward...again.

The precip will not be as high as next week when the temps will be higher. I think we may see major flooding then. I hope not as it's far enough out to not fret over it.

this is what I'm watching for next week. 
It's an HPC run for Sun-Th
http://www.hpc.ncep.noaa.gov/medr/day3-7diff_500ensloop.html


----------



## unit28

anyone do lawn work in wayzata?

I'm not sure how you guys pass work leads around 
If I get some out of my range I'm happy to pass them along.
my pm works, anyone is welcome to inquire from there.

Thanks!


----------



## albhb3

at noon patrick hammer said significant for the end of the weekend and said he wished it was over. All I know I need to get a paycheck soon


----------



## ryde307

Epic do you plow perkins in hopkins? I am assuming you do as I saw your flags there when I was at lunch today?


----------



## ryde307

Does anyone do lawn work in eagan/roseville/lakeville areas? Im working on a package and want the others but its all or nothing as of now and I dont go there.


----------



## albhb3

I bet qualitycut could help ya out hes in IGH


----------



## ryde307

For some reason I thought I read once that QC only did landscape work not maintenance but QC if you read this and are ooking for maintenance work let me know. I am working with someone on a deal that has 3 warehouses down that way and it sounds like I dont get the ones I want near me without doing them.


----------



## ryde307

While on the topic of lawn is anyone bidding the scott county public stuff? I am not but a friend was and sounds like alot of others are also.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1274608 said:


> For some reason I thought I read once that QC only did landscape work not maintenance but QC if you read this and are ooking for maintenance work let me know. I am working with someone on a deal that has 3 warehouses down that way and it sounds like I dont get the ones I want near me without doing them.


Was going to get out but landed a few lawn more lawn accts closer to my area so sticking with it. 
Pm sent


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1274609 said:


> While on the topic of lawn is anyone bidding the scott county public stuff? I am not but a friend was and sounds like alot of others are also.


Only 12 other companies were there and its going to go to the same company that has had it the last 15 years so there is no point..... IMO.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Just took out the trash, it's starting to rain in **** Rapids. Turn to ice, turn to ice, turn to ice, I have about 25 ton of salt left.


----------



## ryde307

I hope it stays warm Im basically out of salt. Bring on summer!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1274575 said:


> Does anyone do lawn work in eagan/roseville/lakeville areas? Im working on a package and want the others but its all or nothing as of now and I dont go there.


I can cover the Roseville


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have 1 bag of salt. No plows on. Every single employee is out of town.

If there was ever going to be a bad timing... the next 12 hours is it.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

If crap were to hit the fan I can help out whoever contacts me first. All the trucks are still ready to go, I have plenty of bulk, a pallet of Thaw Master and a half pallet of Power Thaw left.


----------



## Deershack

I doubt the yard of salt I still have in the truck would be enough to help anyone, but you never know.


----------



## djagusch

well up in st croix falls we have a wet 3/4" of snow on the trucks. On the gravel driveway mostly melted and still 32 degrees so unless we get dumped on in the next hr it will be a non event.


----------



## Green Grass

now that the season is coming to an end wondering what guys charge per hour for hauling and with what size trucks.


----------



## albhb3

Green Grass;1274848 said:


> *now that the season is coming to an end *wondering what guys charge per hour for hauling and with what size trucks.


Famous last words right there now were all doomed:angry:


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1274849 said:


> Famous last words right there now were all doomed:angry:


Yup that is why the plow is still not in storage I dont want to jinx it.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1274851 said:


> Yup that is why the plow is still not in storage I dont want to jinx it.


plows don't go into storage in till we are a month into lawn care.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1274575 said:


> Does anyone do lawn work in eagan/roseville/lakeville areas? Im working on a package and want the others but its all or nothing as of now and I dont go there.


I can help you with Eagan and Lakeville.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1274574 said:


> Epic do you plow perkins in hopkins? I am assuming you do as I saw your flags there when I was at lunch today?


Yes sir, those would be my flags.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Is...............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ova!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1275186 said:


> it is Ova!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


have you checked your pm?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Units -

Didn't realize I forgot to send it back to you.... sorry 'bout that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Before this thread gets wrapped up for the season, any one here have a mulch blower? I've got a bid in St. Paul, University & 280, but the courtyard needs about 40 yards of mulch and no way to get into it with any real equipment except for wheel barrows, up some long sidewalks.


----------



## deicepro

Just getting on the plane for FL, let it snow!!!!!


----------



## Advantage

Over? We have 3-5" in the forecast!


----------



## Deershack

Before everyone disappears for the summer, How does Sat. July 9th work for you guys for a meet up? Just winging in now but want to get a date out there so you can pencil it in. I'm not wedded to that date but it's a starting point. Let me know your thoughts. Do you guys check this thread during the summer or is there a better place to keep in touch?

And Brendon, if we pull it together, I will be serving ribs. Just for you.


----------



## wizardsr

Advantage;1275246 said:


> Over? We have 3-5" in the forecast!


I think he's forgetting that not everyone in this thread is in the metro. Sure seems to be over for us (in the metro area).


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yeah, seems like once you get about 50 miles north of the cities (North Branch on up) everyone's behind the times anyways...

Too bad so sad you northerners!!!! :waving:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Deer -

Two things...

I do not check this in the summer, for the most part.

Second, I'm most likely out for any get together, we work 7 days / week + in the summer.

Lastly, as it stands right now, that deal has fallen through on those apartments on the north side of St. Paul we talked about.


----------



## Deershack

LwnmwrMan22;1275298 said:


> Deer -
> 
> Two things...
> 
> I do not check this in the summer, for the most part.
> 
> Second, I'm most likely out for any get together, we work 7 days / week + in the summer.
> 
> Lastly, as it stands right now, that deal has fallen through on those apartments on the north side of St. Paul we talked about.


You just full of bad news))))) Was looking forward to meeting you. Keep in touch and think about taking a break for one afternoon. It will be a family get together.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Believe it or not it was just snowing in my part of Minneapolis. Get the plows back on.


----------



## PrimoSR

Deershack;1275266 said:


> Before everyone disappears for the summer, How does Sat. July 9th work for you guys for a meet up? Just winging in now but want to get a date out there so you can pencil it in. I'm not wedded to that date but it's a starting point. Let me know your thoughts. Do you guys check this thread during the summer or is there a better place to keep in touch?
> 
> And Brendon, if we pull it together, I will be serving ribs. Just for you.


The 9th works for me right now. I check PS weekly during the summer.


----------



## wizardsr

Deershack;1275266 said:


> Before everyone disappears for the summer, How does Sat. July 9th work for you guys for a meet up? Just winging in now but want to get a date out there so you can pencil it in. I'm not wedded to that date but it's a starting point. Let me know your thoughts. Do you guys check this thread during the summer or is there a better place to keep in touch?
> 
> And Brendon, if we pull it together, I will be serving ribs. Just for you.


Sorry I missed this post before, it's on the calendar. Thumbs Up


----------



## Deershack

Primo and Wizard Got you down. Will let you know of any changes and/or more details.))))))

The rest of you guys out there. The best seats go to the the early birds with reservations, don't be left sitting on the swing set. Remember to include the family if you want.


----------



## Green Grass

Deershack;1275266 said:


> Before everyone disappears for the summer, How does Sat. July 9th work for you guys for a meet up? Just winging in now but want to get a date out there so you can pencil it in. I'm not wedded to that date but it's a starting point. Let me know your thoughts. Do you guys check this thread during the summer or is there a better place to keep in touch?
> 
> And Brendon, if we pull it together, I will be serving ribs. Just for you.


Deershack I will try remind me closer to the date.


----------



## Deershack

Will do. Will use this thread and possibly another.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I guess we better get the plows back out of storage.

PD is saying 15" of snow on the way......


----------



## deicepro

Epic Lawn Care;1277416 said:


> I guess we better get the plows back out of storage.
> 
> PD is saying 15" of snow on the way......


That's funny


----------



## exmark1

Epic Lawn Care;1277416 said:


> I guess we better get the plows back out of storage.
> 
> PD is saying 15" of snow on the way......


Seriously? or was that a joke...


----------



## Dustball




----------



## Camden

That's a graphic straight from heaven! Awesome!!!


----------



## wizardsr

It could happen... My old man tells stories of plowing crazy storms in mid-April. My spreaders and 1 truck is already in storage, with another truck half torn apart building a flatbed for it. I'd be able to roll within a few hours, but I wouldn't be incredibly happy about it...


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Bring it on, I'm still ready. Except the salt is put away, no big deal just an extra 30min. At least I wouldn't have to store as much over the summer


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Nws's hazardous weather outlook now says snow Friday night - Saturday.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Guess if it happens the cleanups won't be started on Monday. Almost excited for it to snow kinda like the first snow of the season. All these estimates are already driving me crazy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We were planning on getting most of the mulch installs done next week.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Double post,.........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Is it a coverup that NWS's site hasn't worked for over a day now?

Do they not want to admit they have no idea what's coming at us??????


----------



## Camden

I think it's going to be a case of "Hurry up and plow before it melts"...


----------



## wizardsr

Camden;1278425 said:


> I think it's going to be a case of "Hurry up and plow before it melts"...


Maybe up there. For us I think it's going to be more of a "ooh pretty snow, look at it melt when it hits the ground"...


----------



## IMAGE

My plows are in at the shop in Fergus already. I am pretty sure that anything that does stick friday night will melt by noon saturday. If it accumulates to over 2" I will start to worry, but I don't see that happening.


----------



## exmark1

Mine are in storage as well, all except for one


----------



## Advantage

exmark1;1278496 said:


> Mine are in storage as well, all except for one


Same here. It will be a scramble if this does hit.


----------



## Camden

We've had freezing rain for the last hour. It's definitely going to be cold enough to stick tonight Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

Plows in forest lake and its staying there till fall.


----------



## wizardsr

Wind driven flurries in Elk River. Feels cold enough for snow with the wind, but the thermometer says 50 degrees.


----------



## djagusch

Well I have the truck lined up with the plow so it will be a easy get the controller and hook up. Guessing the blacktop won't have much if anything.


----------



## Advantage

Now NWS forecast is 4-8". Who's putting plows on and who's going to chance it?


----------



## exmark1

Were not planning to do anything. Plows are in storage with mid 40's tomarrow there is no point in it. For us they are saying 1-2 maybe


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Advantage;1278668 said:


> Now NWS forecast is 4-8". Who's putting plows on and who's going to chance it?


The closest measurements more than 1-2 get, is about 40 miles north.

I told my guys today that MOST likely there will be no phone call, but since EVERYTHING is out of sorts here, there's a good chance now that it'll snow 2'.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I've got a couple Elgin Pelican Sweepers going out tomorrow at 5 a.m. I guess if it does stick we will be hauling snow tomorrow.


----------



## Deershack

Hey Quality- got those figures yet for the skid job?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

At Osaka in Roseville and it's snowing already. Way too much sake to go plow whoo hoo


----------



## SSS Inc.

Its been snowing in Minneapolis for over an hour. Slush on my truck but just wet everywhere else.


----------



## djagusch

They just up'd forest lake to 1 to 3".


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1278755 said:


> At Osaka in Roseville and it's snowing already. Way too much sake to go plow whoo hoo


1/4" on cars in Roseville


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Grass is pretty much covered in Arden Hills/Roseville


----------



## ryde307

Did someone say Osaka? Now Im hungry. 

The plows are put away but not hard to get out. I have zero intent to go out not to worried about it. In otherwords here comes 10 inches.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just got done playing poker @Running Aces. No snow, no rain, nothing.


----------



## djagusch

Dusting on the grass by st croix falls.

Nws up'd forest lake to 2 to 4" but lwnmwrman says none which is good. North branch might be getting some on the radar though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

There's nothing. Roads, blacktop AND gravel are just wet.

Even the dark blue minivan barely has any snow on it, and it's been sitting since 4 pm yesterday.


----------



## exmark1

We got an inch maybe a bit more on the grass overnite, the tar/roads are just wet


----------



## Advantage

We got about 3" on the grass and a slushy inch on everything else. Shoveled a few sidewalks.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Which one of you guys laid salt down today by the semi load in Shakopee? There is so much salt on the five jobs that I saw It looked like an inch of snow. Somebody must be trying to get rid of it.


----------



## Deershack

I laid what I had left on my dirt storage lot in N, St.Paul last Tue before the last rain. Wont be a weed on sight this summer.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I had to do a fertilizing measurement today in Dellwood. 

I left Wyoming / Forest Lake to do it around 11:30, and was quite surprised how much snow there was in the grass still once I got closer to the cities.

There was a large commercial building on fire in Hugo too, just north of town, on 61.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1279034 said:


> Which one of you guys laid salt down today by the semi load in Shakopee? There is so much salt on the five jobs that I saw It looked like an inch of snow. Somebody must be trying to get rid of it.


Ha! Not me, where at?


----------



## Camden

Paul D is talking about plowable snow on Tuesday ---> http://www.startribune.com/blogs/119989964.html


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So is NWS.


----------



## exmark1

Im done! Don't care not plowing itprsport


----------



## SSS Inc.

Epic Lawn Care;1279060 said:


> Ha! Not me, where at?


About 5 buildings all two blocks south of valley fair.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1279421 said:


> About 5 buildings all two blocks south of valley fair.


Ah yes. If you think that is interesting, you should see the lawn service they provide... If you can call it that!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sooo... who's getting their plows out of storage today?


----------



## deicepro

LwnmwrMan22;1279522 said:


> Sooo... who's getting their plows out of storage today?


How much are they thinking/guessing for snow?


----------



## qualitycut

3-6 according to pd


----------



## Camden

Only a couple inches for us in central MN...barely enough to worry about at this point.


----------



## Martinson9

Looks like this is setting up to be a real lose lose situation. Plows are all in storage, two trucks are at the body shop and one has bad brake lines. Per time customers won't want to pay because we are out of season and contract people will wonder why we didn't show up.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Martinson9;1279534 said:


> Looks like this is setting up to be a real lose lose situation. Plows are all in storage, two trucks are at the body shop and one has bad brake lines. Per time customers won't want to pay because we are out of season and contract people will wonder why we didn't show up.


Thats is it exactly!


----------



## wizardsr

I think pd is just a tad too optimistic. I'm thinking 1-2" of slush on the grass, nothing sticking on the pavement, just like last week.


----------



## SnowGuy73

wizardsr;1279539 said:


> I think pd is just a tad too optimistic. I'm thinking 1-2" of slush on the grass, nothing sticking on the pavement, just like last week.


Lets hope....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Winter Storm Watch
URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE TWIN CITIES/CHANHASSEN MN
409 AM CDT MON APR 18 2011

...A LATE WINTER STORM BEARING DOWN ON THE UPPER MIDWEST BY TUESDAY
AFTERNOON...

.THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE HAS ISSUED A WINTER STORM WATCH FOR
PARTS OF SOUTH CENTRAL AND EAST CENTRAL MINNESOTA AND WEST CENTRAL
WISCONSIN FOR TUESDAY EVENING THROUGH NOON WEDNESDAY. THE WATCH
WAS LOCATED MAINLY SOUTH AND EAST OF A LINE FROM SLEEPY
EYE...GAYLORD...MINNEAPOLIS TO CENTER CITY IN MINNESOTA...AND
LUCK AND RICE LAKE IN WISCONSIN.

A LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM OVER THE PACIFIC NORTHWEST...WILL TRACK
EAST OVER THE CENTRAL ROCKIES LATER TODAY...THEN MOVE EAST AND
STRENGTHEN OVER THE UPPER MIDWEST ON TUESDAY. ACCUMULATING SNOWS
ARE LIKELY OVER PARTS OF SOUTH CENTRAL AND EAST CENTRAL MINNESOTA
AND WEST CENTRAL WISCONSIN. THERE IS THE POTENTIAL FOR HEAVY WET
SNOW WITH TOTAL SNOW ACCUMULATIONS OF SIX INCHES OR MORE OVER
PARTS OF SOUTHEAST MINNESOTA AND WESTERN WISCONSIN BY WEDNESDAY
AFTERNOON. THERE COULD BE A BRIEF PERIOD OF SLEET BEFORE MIDNIGHT
TUESDAY.

THERE REMAINS SOME UNCERTAINTY IN THE TRACK AND
INTENSITY OF THIS STORM SYSTEM... SO CONTINUE TO MONITOR THE
LATEST FORECASTS AND STATEMENTS FROM THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Mnz053-060>063-066>070-074>078-082>085-091>093-wiz014>016-023>028-
182000-
/o.new.kmpx.ws.a.0005.110420t0000z-110420t1700z/
chisago-hennepin-anoka-ramsey-washington-mcleod-sibley-carver-
scott-dakota-brown-nicollet-le sueur-rice-goodhue-watonwan-
blue earth-waseca-steele-martin-faribault-freeborn-polk-barron-
rusk-st. Croix-pierce-dunn-pepin-chippewa-eau claire-
including the cities of...center city...minneapolis...blaine...
St. Paul...stillwater...hutchinson...gaylord...chaska...
Shakopee...burnsville...new ulm...st. Peter...le sueur...
Faribault...red wing...st. James...mankato...waseca...owatonna...
Fairmont...blue earth...albert lea...amery...balsam lake...
Rice lake...barron...ladysmith...hudson...new richmond...
River falls...prescott...menomonie...boyceville...durand...
Pepin...chippewa falls...bloomer...eau claire...altoona
409 am cdt mon apr 18 2011

...winter storm watch in effect from tuesday evening through
wednesday morning...

The national weather service in twin cities/chanhassen has issued
a winter storm watch for heavy snow...which is in effect from tuesday
evening through wednesday morning.

* timing...a mixture of rain and snow will develop on tuesday then
change over to all snow by tuesday evening. Snow will continue
into wednesday morning.

* main impact...snow or slush accumulations of six inches or more
will make travel difficult...especially roads and highways that
are not plowed or treated.

* other impacts...the snow could be mixed at times with sleet.


Precautionary/preparedness actions...

A winter storm watch means there is a potential for significant
snow...sleet...or ice accumulations that may impact travel.
Continue to monitor the latest forecasts.


----------



## wizardsr

Wow. Who'da thunk an April 15th end date wouldn't be late enough. And to think a few years ago I had a new customer giving me a hard time saying the contract should have ended March 31. Guess we'll wait and see, gonna be a scramble for us if it happens...


----------



## SnowGuy73

wizardsr;1279571 said:


> Guess we'll wait and see, gonna be a scramble for us if it happens...


I don't think you are the only one.


----------



## SSS Inc.

The latest NAM model pushes it NW a bit and most of the metro is in the 6+ range. If it does snow 6", it would take 3" before it sticks. Then what do you do???? 3" on the parking lots would probably melt by mid day but who knows.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Channel 5 went from 1-2" yesterday to 2-4" today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm spending the day driving to my locations, checking with the property managers on what they want done.

We are at 1" trigger on all properties.


----------



## kevlars

I just put mine away here in Illinois. But, I am only about 6 hours away. Might be worth a trip north. Anyone need help?? Got a new plow that needs to be broken in.

kevlars


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Epic Lawn Care;1279584 said:


> Channel 5 went from 1-2" yesterday to 2-4" today.


NWS did that to me Friday night about 1 am. Then at 4 am dropped it to less than 1/2" possible.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1279612 said:


> NWS did that to me Friday night about 1 am. Then at 4 am dropped it to less than 1/2" possible.


I guess even in April they have trouble....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS -

You must be right about the storm moving NW.

I see NWS has slightly bumped up the lows Tuesday night. Cities are right on the freezing mark now, where before slightly below.

Forest Lake area was forecasted at 29, now 31.

If it moves far enough NW, Camden can have his snow, and I can keep snowpiles off of the grass.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I think we are in trouble now.

AccuCrapper downgraded the expected snowfall from 2.9" to now 1.8"...

We screwed!


----------



## qualitycut

Everyone is starting to sound pretty confident.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I think 3" is going to be the line. 3" or less, and it'll pretty much melt off.

More than 3" and it's going to start to accumulate on the blacktop.

The other issue is it's been cooler, not to mention the blacktop was already cooled from the last snowfall, plus it's going to be colder Wed., unlike the 48 we had on Saturday last time.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Paul D. is getting excited. I'm starting to think it would be kind of fun to get a foot of snow. I have a weird feeling about this. I think its going to break the all time record(or do nothing at all).


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have too many dirt parking lots to have it be a foot of snow.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1279731 said:


> I have too many dirt parking lots to have it be a foot of snow.


Yea that would be a disaster for you.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ian says 1-3".

Dave Dahl says 1-2".

Chris Schaffer says 1-3", with the tendency for everything to shift farther south and east.

Don't know what Lavender Boy says, didn't see.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone else watching that big blob in SD???


----------



## SSS Inc.

Yeah I saw that myself. If that doesn't hit I don't think we'll see anything.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1279887 said:


> Anyone else watching that big blob in SD???


Don't see it, its not there, what blob.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Maybe I'll head to bed early tonight... 'bout the only cold I'll find tonight I think.

Wake up and there'll at least be some flakes on the pillow case.


----------



## deicepro

2" of snow on the top of my truck


----------



## SnowGuy73

Its really coming down good here. Not really sticking though, thank God.


----------



## exmark1

Snowing good, maybe an inch on the grass nothing sticking to roads/lots it's too warm thankfully


----------



## mnglocker

**** Winter.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

There was a solid 2" on the trucks and the grass was completely white about an hour ago. Now it's still snowing but melting, in a sick twisted way I was hoping for enough to plow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Soooooo... who's putting the plows back into storage????


----------



## exmark1

LwnmwrMan22;1280092 said:


> Soooooo... who's putting the plows back into storage????


We never took ours out of storage...


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

This kinda puts a crimp into getting all the cleanups done by Friday


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1280092 said:


> Soooooo... who's putting the plows back into storage????


Never even thought about taking them out of storage.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1280092 said:


> Soooooo... who's putting the plows back into storage????





exmark1;1280095 said:


> We never took ours out of storage...


Hadn't put them in.

Well you can tell who is getting stuff done today, it's 11:30 and we are on Plow Site


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We haven't started cleanups.

Big bush trimming job tomorrow, rain day Friday, then a try to start Sunday, since we're doing Easter on Saturday with in laws.


----------



## Deershack

I may have a clean up for some of you guys on Mon. Hiding 200 plastic Easter eggs on Sun for the G-kids. Remains to be seen if they find all of them.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Deershack;1280222 said:



> I may have a clean up for some of you guys on Mon. Hiding 200 plastic Easter eggs on Sun for the G-kids. Remains to be seen if they find all of them.


Only if I get to keep the jelly beans


----------



## Deershack

You get the stale Peeps, split the jelly beans with you. Or I may save them for desert for the Meet Up on 7-9-11. Might be interesting with the ribs


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

This rain sucks now it isn't suppose to stop till thursday


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1281464 said:


> This rain sucks now it isn't suppose to stop till thursday


Yea it sucks I have a buddy who farms and hes getting really nervous about not being able to plant in time.


----------



## northernsweeper

River fishing night before last. Swept last night. Get up this morning to all white again,and its still coming down.couple inches on the ground already. Tough to get spring sweeps in when the sanding truck is following you


----------



## Camden

northernsweeper;1281522 said:


> River fishing night before last. Swept last night. Get up this morning to all white again,and its still coming down.couple inches on the ground already. Tough to get spring sweeps in when the sanding truck is following you


Where in MN are you located? It was snowing hard where I'm at in central MN but nothing was sticking. I've only swept one lot so far this season and I know last year at this time I had done 25-30 of them...I'm way behind.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We've done 4 total cleanups. Did one today, but got tired of the cold drizzle, so we went home.

Didn't see alot of guys out after the 1.5-2" of rain yesterday anyways.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Well here comes another day of not getting anything done, yay Got up at 5:10 and made the wife breakfast, now I have nothing to do until an estimate at 7 tonight. Anyone want to go to lunch?


----------



## SnowGuy73

We have a total of 11 clean ups/dethatch left to do...

I was hopeful for today, but I guess they will have to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accuweather is saying another inch of rain. Tomorrow night into all day Saturday.


----------



## mnlefty

Epic Lawn Care;1281656 said:


> We have a total of 11 clean ups/dethatch left to do...
> 
> I was hopeful for today, but I guess they will have to wait until tomorrow.


We need tomorrow plus a FULL week next week to finish cleanups... I was looking through the software at last year and cleanups were DONE today last year. Brutal. April billing looks awful.


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnlefty;1281672 said:


> We need tomorrow plus a FULL week next week to finish cleanups... I was looking through the software at last year and cleanups were DONE today last year. Brutal. April billing looks awful.


I hear you.

This sucks, with all of this rain and warm weather next week the grass is going to shoot up like a rocket!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Tomorrow its supposed to be dry, but we will have 40mph wind gusts!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Last year we had almost a full month of MOWING in, not just cleanups.

It's okay though, all of our service agreements say cleanups are to be done before May 15th.

That leaves me 18 days. 

Never mind the mulch, preemergent, schools that already need to be CUT, parks, city properties, or the 3-4 days of wood splitting that's left for 2 of my guys.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Epic -

You can keep your Accuweather, NWS, only says 15-20 mph winds tomorrow. Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1281711 said:


> Epic -
> 
> You can keep your Accuweather, NWS, only says 15-20 mph winds tomorrow. Thumbs Up


Either way, have fun with those clean ups.


----------



## Martinson9

We did 110 yards of mulch yesterday. We have about 45 cleanups left. Should finish by Tuesday.


----------



## albhb3

can anyone explain to me why its snowing in MAY for [email protected] sake I see accu says rain for a week following this one


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Snow showers for the a.m.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Martinson9;1281850 said:


> We did 110 yards of mulch yesterday. We have about 45 cleanups left. Should finish by Tuesday.


New install or just a freshen up? That's a sh!t ton for a freshen up. That's 25,000sq ft worth


----------



## PrimoSR

Martinson9;1281850 said:


> We did 110 yards of mulch yesterday. We have about 45 cleanups left. Should finish by Tuesday.


I did 27 yards on my own this week, I hope you have some workers. 45 clean ups left! How many did you have?


----------



## Martinson9

Yes, we have workers. No way I'm spreading that much mulch. On jobs over 20 yards we are using our skid to load wheel barrows. I think we've done 250+ yards of mulch so far. We had one cleanup sign up yesterday that we'll finish Monday morning then get ready for mowing. I think we did about 150 cleanups.


----------



## PrimoSR

Just want to point out that last Tuesday there were flurries while I was out mulching. Yesterday the heat index was 94!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

PrimoSR;1283750 said:


> Just want to point out that last Tuesday there were flurries while I was out mulching. Yesterday the heat index was 94!


Amazing what a week will do


----------



## PrimoSR

http://www.squaw.com/snowfall-tracker-2010-11


----------



## Deershack

For those of you still following this thread, July 9th is almost here. That's the date for the second annual ( I hope) Twin Cities PS get together. I'm planning on a 3PM start, lasting till ????. I will supply the ribs and potato salad, you bring what you want to drink and a dish to pass if you want. It will be a family affair, including the kids if you wish. No agenda, just a friendly get together.

I have a good size backyard with a swing set and sandbox for the younger kids and will have some yard games for all others. I can seat around 35 with the ability to expand that number if necessary. I hope it will be necessary, but I will need to have some idea on whose coming to get enough food and seating.

I'm hoping the 3PM start will give those of you enough time to complete any left over weeks work and still be able to attend. Please let me know if your coming with numbers either by responding here or giving me a call.

Pass the word on to those you know who might not be on PS or not follow the site in the summer.

Lee Runyon
Runyon Trucking 651-895-9233 Cell 651-774-5864 Home


----------



## PrimoSR

Deershack;1287076 said:


> For those of you still following this thread, July 9th is almost here. That's the date for the second annual ( I hope) Twin Cities PS get together. I'm planning on a 3PM start, lasting till ????. I will supply the ribs and potato salad, you bring what you want to drink and a dish to pass if you want. It will be a family affair, including the kids if you wish. No agenda, just a friendly get together.
> 
> I have a good size backyard with a swing set and sandbox for the younger kids and will have some yard games for all others. I can seat around 35 with the ability to expand that number if necessary. I hope it will be necessary, but I will need to have some idea on whose coming to get enough food and seating.
> 
> I'm hoping the 3PM start will give those of you enough time to complete any left over weeks work and still be able to attend. Please let me know if your coming with numbers either by responding here or giving me a call.
> 
> Pass the word on to those you know who might not be on PS or not follow the site in the summer.
> 
> Lee Runyon
> Runyon Trucking 651-895-9233 Cell 651-774-5864 Home


I've still got it in the calendar. I think I am alone, pretty sure my wife will be at the cabin.


----------



## Deershack

Keep the 9th in mind. Heard from some of you, would like to get a better handle on numbers. Let me know.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Family reunion in Park Rapids, I'm out.


----------



## Deershack

Two weeks to go and I need a count for food. To those who have said yes, I need number coming with you. Anyone needing directions, give me a call.

It's not to late to plan on showing up. Just let me know.

Lee
651-895-9233 Cell ( press 1 if you get my message- unless you enjoy hearing about my services) 
651-774-5864 Home


----------



## wizardsr

Put me down Lee, still have it on my calendar. Just one of me this year.


----------



## PrimoSR

Deershack;1289794 said:


> Two weeks to go and I need a count for food. To those who have said yes, I need number coming with you. Anyone needing directions, give me a call.
> 
> It's not to late to plan on showing up. Just let me know.
> 
> Lee
> 651-895-9233 Cell ( press 1 if you get my message- unless you enjoy hearing about my services)
> 651-774-5864 Home


I'm still in, will you PM me your address/directions so I have it on my BB.


----------



## PrimoSR

I know not many monitor this thread during the summer months but for those who do how are you going to handle the heat this week? Start early/end early, mow as usual, skip this week...I just don't see how anything good can come out of mowing this week. The grass will be extremely stressed to begin with and even more so after mowing, the mower could overheat, I could overheat...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

PrimoSR;1292615 said:


> I know not many monitor this thread during the summer months but for those who do how are you going to handle the heat this week? Start early/end early, mow as usual, skip this week...I just don't see how anything good can come out of mowing this week. The grass will be extremely stressed to begin with and even more so after mowing, the mower could overheat, I could overheat...


We will mow as usual.

If someone gets hot, they head home. Drink plenty of WATER, no energy drinks.

We actually had a couple of calls to mow the grass shorter this week.

It'll be tough, but we've done it before.

The worst account is tomorrow, a large apartment complex in St. Paul that has 3 hours of push mowing. Even with the self propel, it still sucks because on top of it, everything gets bagged.


----------



## Deershack

For those of you who want to think of something other then the heat. If your working on your winter schedule and need salting or sand/ salt, keep me in mind. I have one dump set up for salt and another I can set up for sand/salt if needed.


----------



## Martinson9

We have had a few lawns get stress marks from our mowers. We are definitely worried about that this week. We never got finished last week with all the rain. We have to finish that up first thing this morning.


----------



## wizardsr

I'm staying inside. Nothing like walking outside and sweating instantly without even thinking about doing any work.  The only place in the world with a higher dewpoint yesterday than MN was the amazon jungle.  Even at midnight last night it was 83 degrees, with a dew point of 80, and humidity of 91%.  Where else in the world can you have these kind of conditions in the same place it gets below -30 degrees?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We ended up leaving a handful of mowing accounts and skipping them at the beginning of the week.

This week, those looked 200% better than the ones we did mow last week in the heat.

I think I'm going to add that into my bids from now on.


----------



## PrimoSR

LwnmwrMan22;1294244 said:


> We ended up leaving a handful of mowing accounts and skipping them at the beginning of the week.
> 
> This week, those looked 200% better than the ones we did mow last week in the heat.
> 
> I think I'm going to add that into my bids from now on.


I skipped all of my commercials and glad I did. I am adding a extreme weather clause in the contracts too.


----------



## PrimoSR

This was last Tuesday, the weather station that recorded this is about 4 miles west of my house.


----------



## albhb3

I like your pic and yes we worked 13 hours that day on retaining walls yuck!. On the other hand anybody getting that itch yet. Sounds to be just a nasty winter upcomming. Worse than last year ive have heard payup


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;1298257 said:


> I like your pic and yes we worked 13 hours that day on retaining walls yuck!. On the other hand anybody getting that itch yet. Sounds to be just a nasty winter upcomming. Worse than last year ive have heard payup


Heard the same thing about winter. We were to build a new salt shed after the first due to budget cycle but are moving it up and hope to have it in use this season. Moving up from 100 ton to 500 ton.


----------



## chevyman83

albhb3;1298257 said:


> On the other hand anybody getting that itch yet. Sounds to be just a nasty winter upcomming. Worse than last year ive have heard payup


 Do I ever have the itch. And I really hope it's a great year to be a snow plow operator.


----------



## Deershack

Do any of you have the need to get together to talk about your itch and what can be done about it? If so, let me know and we can meet up sometime in late Sept or early Oct.


----------



## albhb3

Hamelfire;1298272 said:


> Heard the same thing about winter. We were to build a new salt shed after the first due to budget cycle but are moving it up and hope to have it in use this season. Moving up from 100 ton to 500 ton.


I want picsThumbs Up


----------



## wizardsr

Anybody know anyone that mows near red wing???


----------



## djagusch

wizardsr;1298657 said:


> Anybody know anyone that mows near red wing???


I grew up there. River Valley Landscaping and Pest stop (hay creek lawn care) are the larger ones in town.


----------



## wizardsr

djagusch;1299592 said:


> I grew up there. River Valley Landscaping and Pest stop (hay creek lawn care) are the larger ones in town.


Ok, thanks. I found a guy for now. It's just a single family rental property for a management company we work for, currently vacant, and just needs mowing until they find a renter for it. If this guy doesn't work out, I'll look those two up and see if they can help me.


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;1298551 said:


> I want picsThumbs Up


you got it as soon as work starts I'll put them up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone got a lead on some new cutting edges for Boss V other than just stock? The ones with the curb guard and curve in the middle?


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1299831 said:


> Anyone got a lead on some new cutting edges for Boss V other than just stock? The ones with the curb guard and curve in the middle?


Messaba in I beleve Oak Grove? They will make what you want for a reasonable price and puch them to fit.


----------



## unit28

Topic: Dryness expands across southern Minnesota

According to the U.S. Drought Monitor (Lincoln, NE) dryness has expanded across southern Minnesota counties in the past few weeks. Some areas now border on moderate drought. Over the past six weeks (since August 1st) a number of observers report only about 1 inch of rainfall or less, putting them 3 to 4 inches below normal. Furthermore it looks like this dry weather pattern will persist at least until the end of September.

*2012 will be the year of the grasshoppers......*


----------



## albhb3

Yeah its been really dry lately I really would mind a dry fall.... leaves are much better dry then wet and the frost is commingThumbs Up


----------



## Camden

Very dry here in central MN as well. This morning I got a call to fix an irrigation system at a bank. First call I've had like that in quite a while.


----------



## wizardsr

Is that why my regulars are dry and crunchy and haven't needed mowing in 3 weeks? Well I'll be... Kind of a nice break though, just in time to get humpin' on the fall-time to-do list. Thumbs Up

I feel bad for the farmers. Here the spring was so wet they couldn't get in the fields, now they're too dry!


----------



## PrimoSR

I had to bump up the time on a bunch of zones too. Almost all of the properties are watering daily too.


----------



## unit28

I'm a certified landscape irrigation water auditor from TX A&M....doesn't mean I know everything though.:salute:
The ET was through the roof so I went to program B, split the run time between A and B. 
For A, start times were between 3 and 5. For B, start times were 5-7 pm
cut the % down to 50 then set up program B to mirror A due to sandy soils

Now if I can learn how to do blowouts.


----------



## albhb3

nebody else see that snow up north last week crazy


----------



## unit28

THE STAIR MASTER ....has arrived


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1309705 said:


> THE STAIR MASTER ....has arrived


What did that run you?


----------



## unit28

I don't have one that's tricked out with wall climber tracks.
I'm just saying it's available now.

I do have an 1830 though. That one is an 1830XLT retails around 2 grand.


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1310175 said:


> I don't have one that's tricked out with wall climber tracks.
> I'm just saying it's available now.
> 
> I do have an 1830 though. That one is an 1830XLT retails around 2 grand.


O thats not too bad then.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone gaining any new accounts? Losing alot?

So far we've lost 2 from last year, an industrial place that I dropped because it took until July to get paid, and a bank that acquired a new manager who "has a buddy" in the industry.

We've gained a smaller Senior Living, a small-ish townhome and then a larger townhome with about 3 miles of sidewalk to blow. We're in negotiations with an apartment building, but I put a large number on that one, so I'm not too positive that one will come my way.

All in all I'll have to add about 3 shovelers and at least 1 more plow driver so far.

Deershack - you still have your salt around Little Canada area?


----------



## Martinson9

*Accounts*

We are just getting ready to send out our renewals. We do mostly residential. We are going to significantly reduce the area we cover by dropping about 20% of our accounts. We are sending out sesaonal proposals with a good price increase.

Time to start praying this winter isn't anything like last winter.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Martinson9;1311828 said:


> We are sending out sesaonal proposals with a good price increase.
> 
> Time to start praying this winter isn't anything like last winter.


Same here, and agreed. From what I have heard so far its sounds like another snowy winter..


----------



## wizardsr

Commercial renewals are all out, some have been received back, but I'm pretty confident about the others, I don't foresee losing any of them. Residentials haven't gone out yet, usually don't send them out until the commercials are all lined up.


----------



## ryde307

All of our commercial is renewed from last year besides one small apartment that i dont really want back. A few small new ones and still negotiating with 4 or 5 good size lots.


----------



## Martinson9

Everyone I have talked to is raising prices this year. I've heard from 5 to 10%. I think this is the year prices need to rise. I think most customers will remember how bad last year was and won't quibble with the price. If we have a more normal winter we might have lost our opportunity to raise prices.

I'm hoping the pattern we are in with no moisture holds into winter. I have no interest in 85 inches again. 45 would be good in my book.


----------



## wizardsr

Martinson9;1312345 said:


> Everyone I have talked to is raising prices this year. I've heard from 5 to 10%. I think this is the year prices need to rise. I think most customers will remember how bad last year was and won't quibble with the price. If we have a more normal winter we might have lost our opportunity to raise prices.
> 
> I'm hoping the pattern we are in with no moisture holds into winter. I have no interest in 85 inches again. 45 would be good in my book.


Pricing has been pretty steady over the last few years, I've raised prices this year as well, but not due to last year's heavy snow, but due to fuel prices. 10% may be a little much though, the max I raised anyone was 5%, most were 3-4%. I could use another "average" year, but am prepared for another big one.


----------



## Deershack

LwnmwrMan22;1311745 said:


> Anyone gaining any new accounts? Losing alot?
> 
> So far we've lost 2 from last year, an industrial place that I dropped because it took until July to get paid, and a bank that acquired a new manager who "has a buddy" in the industry.
> 
> We've gained a smaller Senior Living, a small-ish townhome and then a larger townhome with about 3 miles of sidewalk to blow. We're in negotiations with an apartment building, but I put a large number on that one, so I'm not too positive that one will come my way.
> 
> All in all I'll have to add about 3 shovelers and at least 1 more plow driver so far.
> 
> Deershack - you still have your salt around Little Canada area?


Sorry, I was down at the Scout for a few days. Yes I am still salting on the E.Side, or anywhere near for that matter.


----------



## Deershack

the above should have read "at the Scout camp"

Also wondering if anyone else got a email from True North Outdoor Services looking for people to service accounts in the southern part of the state?


----------



## unit28

Deershack;1313843 said:


> the above should have read "at the Scout camp"
> 
> Also wondering if anyone else got a email from True North Outdoor Services looking for people to service accounts in the southern part of the state?


Nothing from TN but I did get a call from CH 5 news today.
Doug is looking to interview a plowing outfit.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1314100 said:


> Nothing from TN but I did get a call from CH 5 news today.
> Doug is looking to interview a plowing outfit.


My buddy got a call like that last year, but he never responded.

I would have jumped all over it. What better P.R. for a website other than to say "as featured on XXXXXX news"??


----------



## Camden

Deershack;1313843 said:


> the above should have read "at the Scout camp"
> 
> Also wondering if anyone else got a email from True North Outdoor Services looking for people to service accounts in the southern part of the state?


FYI - True North screwed over a guy on this site really bad. There were threads about it but they kept getting deleted. Make sure you know what you're getting into if you work for them.


----------



## albhb3

WHAT!?!?! Threads being deleted on this site naw


----------



## Deershack

I know there have been problems with True North both here and in the field. I got them mad at me and refusing to respond here in a post. That's why I was surprised to receive the email. I only mentioned it to alert anyone who might want to know that they are looking for people to service Targets in the southern part of the state.. I wont respond to them.


----------



## wizardsr

unit28;1314100 said:


> Nothing from TN but I did get a call from CH 5 news today.
> Doug is looking to interview a plowing outfit.


I got a message from him a couple weeks ago. Called him back, left a message, and haven't heard a word since.


----------



## oppi2010

any on here do snow hauling or snow push back in the st paul area and how much do you charge


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

oppi2010;1314836 said:


> any on here do snow hauling or snow push back in the st paul area and how much do you charge


$90 / hour for a 60 hp Kubota with a 7' snowblower.

I use it all the time on my lots without hauling snow. Turf tires so we don't tear grass either.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm listing an '08 Boss V-plow on C-list for $3500 complete if you're interested. Off of an '06 Dodge. It was the one I had for $4250, but I would like to get a new blade, and I can do that for about $3900, so I need this unit gone. It'll be the one out of Stacy.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1314896 said:


> I'm listing an '08 Boss V-plow on C-list for $3500 complete if you're interested. Off of an '06 Dodge. It was the one I had for $4250, but I would like to get a new blade, and I can do that for about $3900, so I need this unit gone. It'll be the one out of Stacy.


Changed your mind from yesterday already.


----------



## Camden

Where are you guys finding the best price on salt? I have a supplier here in the central part of the state that has great prices but the moisture content of the product is just too high for my liking. Everything clumps together and I have to spend an hour busting it up with the skid steer before I can load it into the spreader - not an ideal situation!

I only need 15-20 yards to start with and then I'll get more as the season progresses.


----------



## Martinson9

I might be getting rid of or needing help on some accounts. Mound area and Crystal, Brooklyn Center area. Send me a message or post if you are interested. Mound is a small townhome and a few resi's. The other areas is a small townhome, a couple small commercial and some resis.


----------



## Tom1

Lwnmwrman: Do you have any pics of your Kubota setup? Thanks.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Tom1;1315062 said:


> Lwnmwrman: Do you have any pics of your Kubota setup? Thanks.


http://www.lawnsite.com/showthread.php?t=217339&highlight=M6040


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm putting in a bid on some convenience stores, and there is one outside of my service area.

It's in Osseo. This bid needs to be in by next Friday. If anyone wants to shoot me a price to sub it, please PM me and we can discuss.

Thanks.

Jeremy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

No one is interested, eh?


----------



## wizardsr

Anyone near East Lowry Hill? Have a request from a local management company for 3 multi-family properties within a block of each other in the north end of the wedge. 2 of them are supposedly very tight and supposedly require a skid loader, but I haven't seen them yet, going to check them out tomorrow. If they do in fact require a skid every storm, it will be logistically impossible for us to handle them in a timely manner.

On another note, I've got a number of openings this year, one in 3/4 ton plow truck, the rest are sidewalk crew positions. All positions based out of the Southern end of Maple Grove. PM me if you know of anyone interested.


----------



## mnlefty

Any more recent thoughts or seen anything new guessing what we might be in for this winter?

I was looking at the historical data (125 years worth) again today and found something that I thought was semi-interesting to tie into last year.

Only 7 time in 125 years have we had 60"+ in back to back seasons, and 4 of those were consecutive from 81/82-85/86.

81-82 95.0
82-83 74.4
83-84 98.6
84-85 72.7
85-86 69.5

50-51 88.9
51-52 79.0

68-69 68.1
69-70 63.4

00-01 75.8
01-02 66.0

So if you're hoping for a year much closer to normal, or at least not another "big" year consider this. Statistically speaking any year there is only about a 20% chance of 60"+ (26 times in 125 years). Of those only 7/26 (27%) happened after 60"+ the year before... So take the probability of 60+ times the probability of coming immediately after another year of 60+ and statistics would say we have just under a 6% chance of 60+ inches this year. I can roll with that... a nice average year of 45-50 would be plenty for me.


----------



## 87chevy

Lets hope. But I think we're in for another big season. early snow and late melt.. thats what the Almanac says anyway..


----------



## wizardsr

87chevy;1318070 said:


> Lets hope. But I think we're in for another big season. early snow and late melt.. thats what the Almanac says anyway..


I'm with you. La Nina again, plus continued low sun spots may add up to another good year for snow lovers. Of course, it all depends on where the jet stream decides to park itself too...


----------



## mnlefty

Saw on channel 4 last night Accuweather predicted approx 56" for the season, while Chris Schafer said he thought a little more like 60-65... I'm ok with those totals, especially if there's a 15"+ in there. What drove me nuts was the number of 4-6" snowfalls last year. I counted 6 times at 6" or more... average number of 4" per season is 3, average # of 6" per season is 1.3.


----------



## PrimoSR

Alright who else is sick of this 88 degrees in October BS? 

(Paul Douglas) 88 F. high in the Twin Cities Wednesday, a new record for October 5. Old record: 87 in 1879. 

Also, any one on here who plows Excelsior/Chanhassen and wants to pick up a resi?


----------



## Shop's Lawn

Getting our plow stuff ready this weekened! Get some repairs done and hopefully be set to go for another good year! I'm in hudson,WI so right on the border of MN if anyone needs help or found bids that is out of your servic area.


----------



## SnowGuy73

PrimoSR;1319096 said:


> Alright who else is sick of this 88 degrees in October BS?
> 
> (Paul Douglas) 88 F. high in the Twin Cities Wednesday, a new record for October 5. Old record: 87 in 1879.
> 
> Also, any one on here who plows Excelsior/Chanhassen and wants to pick up a resi?


We're in Chanhassen. What do you have?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wizard -

I shot you back a PM.


----------



## wizardsr

LwnmwrMan22;1319414 said:


> Wizard -
> 
> I shot you back a PM.


Yep, I got it. We'll be in touch when the time comes. Bring on the snow! Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

wizardsr;1319475 said:


> Yep, I got it. We'll be in touch when the time comes. Bring on the snow! Thumbs Up


Considering that 90% of my accounts are contracts, we can hold off on the snow until January this year.

We are still recouping from last year.


----------



## unit28

mnlefty;1318058 said:


> Any more recent thoughts or seen anything new guessing what we might be in for this winter?
> 
> I was looking at the historical data (125 years worth) again today and found something that I thought was semi-interesting to tie into last year.
> 
> Only 7 time in 125 years have we had 60"+ in back to back seasons,
> 
> a nice average year of 45-50 would be plenty for me.


Hi mnlefty,
can you check records for 1922-23 snowfall data?
SInce we tied that record for the driest fall back in Sept of 1922,
I'm wondering what happened that winter.


----------



## djagusch

The funny thing is on most weather forecasts during a week period they were wrong. How can they even say what a season will be. They say a foot we get nothing. They say 2 inches and we get a foot.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://climate.umn.edu/text/historical/mspsnow.txt

This says 42.2" for '22-'23.


----------



## wizardsr

LwnmwrMan22;1319531 said:


> Considering that 90% of my accounts are contracts, we can hold off on the snow until January this year.
> 
> We are still recouping from last year.


We're a little more split, but last year was still tough. We made money on the per push accounts, yet all but worked for free on the seasonals... I'll take an average year please. Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If it wouldn't have been for moving piles with the tractor, I wouldn't have made it. Even now I have one sub that I still owe about $4,000 to.


----------



## mnlefty

LwnmwrMan22;1319692 said:


> http://climate.umn.edu/text/historical/mspsnow.txt
> 
> This says 42.2" for '22-'23.





unit28;1319576 said:


> Hi mnlefty,
> can you check records for 1922-23 snowfall data?
> SInce we tied that record for the driest fall back in Sept of 1922,
> I'm wondering what happened that winter.


Not that one year can be any true indicator (but a guy can dream)... notice how within that 42" in 22-23 there was under an inch in Oct, again under an inch in Nov, and only 1.7" in December...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If anyone is selling a Kage, let me know please.


----------



## ryde307

I'm hoping for another big year. We dont do as well on the seasonal but do alot of hauling and blowing and it makes up for it quickly. Anything 60+ sounds good to me.


----------



## Camden

ryde307;1320209 said:


> I'm hoping for another big year. We dont do as well on the seasonal but do alot of hauling and blowing and it makes up for it quickly. Anything 60+ sounds good to me.


I hear that! Another season like last year would be a dream come true payup


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1320221 said:


> I hear that! Another season like last year would be a dream come true payup


Last season was by far our best season ever. I'll settle for 85" if I have to.


----------



## unit28

It's 3 am 
And getting some precip hitting the ground.
Is it to early in the game to start doing driveway checks?


----------



## chevyman83

unit28;1321502 said:


> It's 3 am
> And getting some precip hitting the ground.
> Is it to early in the game to start doing driveway checks?


I wish that it wasn't.


----------



## unit28

Cell phone was barking with alerts.
just trying out the system before hand to see if it's worth using.

Hopefully I'll be able to sleep using this.


----------



## PrimoSR

unit28;1321961 said:


> Cell phone was barking with alerts.
> just trying out the system before hand to see if it's worth using.
> 
> Hopefully I'll be able to sleep using this.


What system are you trying?


----------



## wizardsr

PrimoSR;1322035 said:


> What system are you trying?


Ditto! 

Primo, do you have your ham ticket? Noticed you're a skywarn guy in your sig. Thumbs Up


----------



## unit28

I just signed on with TWC
{This is the subscription page}
https://registration.weather.com/ursa/alerts/step1
easy to set up and easy to cancel the free service.
It may not fit everyone's plan,

There are other services that are free and some may charge a fee.
This is a small list of what I found. Also check out the local media web sites
for more. I don't know all the details of these, but I wanted to post them for ideas.
SMS works for me though.

http://www.emergencyemail.org/i0.asp?src=&s=MN

http://www.weather.com/mobile/customtextmessaging.html

http://www.digitalcyclone.com/products/mobile-my-cast/

http://weather.weatherbug.com/weatherbug-professional/products/protect

http://www.weatherusa.net/alerts/


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

fox 9 has a weather app that sends out warnings as well.

My only concern about the winter warnings is that we already know about them 9 days ahead of time, ie winter storm watch, winter storm warning, etc.

What alert I need is "Hey sleepyhead, there's 1/2" of snow on the sidewalk at xxxx street in White Bear Lake, get your butt out of bed!" alert.


----------



## unit28

huh..
I give up already.


----------



## Camden

If you want a fool proof way of knowing when there's snow all you need to do is make friends with some people who work the graveyard shift at gas stations. Tell them that you want to be called when there's X amount of snow and that you'll pay them $10 every time they call. Make it clear that they can't screw it up or else you'll find someone else. I used to do this before I got married but now my wife is the night watchman Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?CityName=Stacy&state=MN&site=MPX&lat=45.3979&lon=-92.9878

What does Tuesday say???


----------



## Camden

Put the plows on!


----------



## wizardsr

LwnmwrMan22;1323581 said:


> http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?CityName=Stacy&state=MN&site=MPX&lat=45.3979&lon=-92.9878
> 
> What does Tuesday say???


A 20% chance of a wet flake or too that melts on contact... Low of 33 in the morning it'll stick to nothing... But that's 3 days away, it'll change.


----------



## PrimoSR

wizardsr;1322084 said:


> Ditto!
> 
> Primo, do you have your ham ticket? Noticed you're a skywarn guy in your sig. Thumbs Up


Not Ham but I am NOAA/SkyWarn trained weather spotter.


----------



## unit28

ANOTHER SURGE OF MOISTURE AND COLD AIR SPREAD IN FROM THE NORTHEAST. SOME LIGHT RAIN/ SNOW SHOWERS ARE THEN POSSIBLE WEDNESDAY MORNING.

I just love reading those words...sorry.


----------



## PrimoSR

Who on here uses US Salt? I have been trying to get a quote from them for days but no one answers the phone and the website doesn't work...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I tried in the past, but had the same issues.

On a side note, I landed an apartment building today which is causing me to HAVE to buy a Kubota RTV 1100 with a 6'6" Boss V-xt plow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

PrimoSR;1325427 said:


> Who on here uses US Salt? I have been trying to get a quote from them for days but no one answers the phone and the website doesn't work...


I do, have been for years....

Website works fine for me. https://www.ussalt.com/


----------



## Deershack

I've been trying to get ahold of them for days. Neither of their numbers answer. Northern Salt seems to have bumped their prices a bunch this year. Wondering what US is getting.


----------



## PrimoSR

LwnmwrMan22;1325432 said:


> I tried in the past, but had the same issues.
> 
> On a side note, I landed an apartment building today which is causing me to HAVE to buy a Kubota RTV 1100 with a 6'6" Boss V-xt plow.


Nice! That is going to be a fun toy for you Thumbs Up


----------



## PrimoSR

Epic Lawn Care;1325549 said:


> I do, have been for years....
> 
> Website works fine for me. https://www.ussalt.com/


Tried to get a quote three times today and every time I pressed submit it said the website was unavailable.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

PrimoSR;1325682 said:


> Tried to get a quote three times today and every time I pressed submit it said the website was unavailable.


Did not work for me either.


----------



## 87chevy

Anybody else on the its freaking cold bill? Supposed to get down to 27 here in Wahp tonight. Be mighty cold in the ol dorm here


----------



## PrimoSR

WizardSR - you use Peterson's right? Do you know if they will deliver palates of bagged?


----------



## wizardsr

I've bought most of my bulk salt from US the last few years. Haven't gotten pricing yet this year, they probably don't answer because this time of year they're going hard core unloading barges and stockpiling. I've been in there picking up totes of mag chloride in October, and they're usually in equipment, fixing a conveyor, etc., not in the office.


----------



## wizardsr

PrimoSR;1325804 said:


> WizardSR - you use Peterson's right? Do you know if they will deliver palates of bagged?


Yep, Peterson usually beats US salt on bags and has better product to boot! They have an F550 that can deliver 4 pallets per shot, a straight truck that can deliver 8 pallets at a time, or they'll either rent or contract a semi if you need a large load (22 pallets per semi if I remember right, it's been a couple years). They don't charge for delivery either. You can also pick up at their warehouse in Minnetonka (hopkins crossroad and cedar lake rd), but you gotta call first to make sure someone is there to run the forklift.

Whatever you do, don't buy bags from US Salt, they don't take care of it, and it gets wet and will clump big time when the temps drop. Been there, done that. :realmad:


----------



## PrimoSR

wizardsr;1325808 said:


> Yep, Peterson usually beats US salt on bags and has better product to boot! They have an F550 that can deliver 4 pallets per shot, a straight truck that can deliver 8 pallets at a time, or they'll either rent or contract a semi if you need a large load (22 pallets per semi if I remember right, it's been a couple years). They don't charge for delivery either. You can also pick up at their warehouse in Minnetonka (hopkins crossroad and cedar lake rd), but you gotta call first to make sure someone is there to run the forklift.
> 
> Whatever you do, don't buy bags from US Salt, they don't take care of it, and it gets wet and will clump big time when the temps drop. Been there, done that. :realmad:


Thanks - great advice. I will call them this week.


----------



## Deershack

Northern Salt appears to be at 93-94 p/ton picked up. Hope US can beat that if I can get a hold of them.


----------



## Greenery

wizardsr;1325808 said:


> Whatever you do, don't buy bags from US Salt, they don't take care of it, and it gets wet and will clump big time when the temps drop. Been there, done that. :realmad:


I've used up quite a few pallets of bagged stuff from US salt and never seen a single clump in any of the bags. When i pick it up it is usually located Inside their wharehouse, sometimes it will be under one of their enclosures at their riverside location. But who knows maybe I've just been lucky.


----------



## wizardsr

greenery;1326006 said:


> I've used up quite a few pallets of bagged stuff from US salt and never seen a single clump in any of the bags. When i pick it up it is usually located Inside their wharehouse, sometimes it will be under one of their enclosures at their riverside location. But who knows maybe I've just been lucky.


It's been a few years, they used to bag their own and have it outside under a tarp, not sure how they're doing it now. I literally had full pallets of solid salt blocks. I suspect it was wet going into the bag and it froze up when the temps dove.


----------



## SnowGuy73

PrimoSR;1325682 said:


> Tried to get a quote three times today and every time I pressed submit it said the website was unavailable.


Go for a drive down to them might be the easiest way to talk to someone this time of year.

I'm not sure what they had for pricing last year, I don't ask. They are close by, reliable, sell a good product and have for years. Not much more I need to know.

Load us, and send me the bill!


----------



## SnowGuy73

wizardsr;1326119 said:


> It's been a few years, they used to bag their own and have it outside under a tarp, not sure how they're doing it now. I literally had full pallets of solid salt blocks. I suspect it was wet going into the bag and it froze up when the temps dove.


Did you take it back?


----------



## wizardsr

Epic Lawn Care;1326793 said:


> Did you take it back?


You bet I did! They weren't too happy about it either. The ones I took back were truly bricks that I couldn't break up. To their credit though, they've been a lot better lately about not loading you with crusty stuff when you get bulk salt. I haven't bought bags from them in several years, so I don't know if they've made any improvements on that front.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

What we're you guys paying for your bags and what were you buying?


----------



## SSS Inc.

*Noaa's outlook*

There seems to be a consensus that there is a good shot of a colder and wetter(snowier) winter than average. Noaa just came out with their winter forecast. 
http://www.noaanews.noaa.gov/stories2011/20111020_winteroutlook.html
I know you can't predict tomorrow let alone next March but I like all of the different sources I have seen so far.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1327152 said:


> There seems to be a consensus that there is a good shot of a colder and wetter(snowier) winter than average. Noaa just came out with their winter forecast.
> http://www.noaanews.noaa.gov/stories2011/20111020_winteroutlook.html
> I know you can't predict tomorrow let alone next March but I like all of the different sources I have seen so far.


I hate them all!! Although I did hear a NOAA or NWS employee interviewed, and he said that while everyone is predicting an above average snowfall, that most likely it won't be as much as last year.

Probably around 60-70" instead of the 85-95 like last year.

He was reminding everyone that "average" is 45-50".


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1327255 said:


> I hate them all!! Although I did hear a NOAA or NWS employee interviewed, and he said that while everyone is predicting an above average snowfall, that most likely it won't be as much as last year.
> 
> Probably around 60-70" instead of the 85-95 like last year.
> 
> He was reminding everyone that "average" is 45-50".


I'll take a nice below average winter!


----------



## banonea

White gold Baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wizardsr

Epic Lawn Care;1327574 said:


> I'll take a nice below average winter!


The way this pre-season is going, I'm liking snow less and less. Still want to play, just don't want to lose money on a the seasonals like I did last year...


----------



## banonea

thats why I made sure to price mine right. also mine go from Nov to April


----------



## deicepro

Mine are from Oct. 15 to Apr. 15


----------



## Greenery

banonea;1328442 said:


> thats why I made sure to price mine right. also mine go from Nov to April


Exactly I didn't lose money on seasonals last year, sure the high snow totals cut into profits but no losses here.
I know some competitors that I bid against had to of lost Money with their low low prices though.


----------



## ryde307

If your still looking for bags call Tony at fertimix in Jordan.952-492-3377. They sell bags of salt and ice melt have yet to see someone with better pricing. I believe its only full pallet amounts though. Also I think will deliver free or cheap with full truck loads. If enough want it and you dont want to goto Jordan to get it I can have a semiload to our place in Shorewood if that helps.
Disclaimer: I do not work for them just happy customer is all.


----------



## PrimoSR

ryde307;1330014 said:


> If your still looking for bags call Tony at fertimix in Jordan.952-492-3377. They sell bags of salt and ice melt have yet to see someone with better pricing. I believe its only full pallet amounts though. Also I think will deliver free or cheap with full truck loads. If enough want it and you dont want to goto Jordan to get it I can have a semiload to our place in Shorewood if that helps.
> Disclaimer: I do not work for them just happy customer is all.


Thanks Ryde


----------



## PrimoSR

Anyone use this on lots?

http://www.ecgrow.com/index.cfm?event=ViewPage&contentpieceId=2991


----------



## ryde307

If anyone is near maplewood mall I just recieved an email from Metropolatian council that the Park and Ride is up for bid there. Its on there website or will be by tomorrow morning. Just a heads up.


----------



## wizardsr

PrimoSR;1330032 said:


> Anyone use this on lots?
> 
> http://www.ecgrow.com/index.cfm?event=ViewPage&contentpieceId=2991


Over-priced foo foo dust...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

PrimoSR;1330032 said:


> Anyone use this on lots?
> 
> http://www.ecgrow.com/index.cfm?event=ViewPage&contentpieceId=2991


I don't like the Thaw Master, but I use the Power Thaw with excellent results.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Had 2 guys quit today, and it's not even snowing yet.

I was going to pay my shoveler $12 / hour base, with bonuses to $18 / hour, guaranteed 6 hours of pay at a townhome that should be able to be done in 4 hours, tops.

If he got it done in 4 hours, he'd still get the $72, plus at the end of every other month, as long as he did the job each time, showed up, no complaints from him or the townhome, he'd get an extra $6 / hour for each hour he worked, whether he got it done early or late, as long as it was done on time.

He could have been making over $20 / hour cash, but decided it was going to be too hard to be on call.

I had a driver quit, for less money, to continue to work for his current employer. This driver worked for me for the last 2 years, then went back to landscaping in the summer for another contractor that didn't plow.

Now this year the contractor is plowing, but not paying $20+ / hour, but my guy thinks he need to stay there.

Now I'm scrambling again.


----------



## Camden

At least you have time to find someone new, there's no snow in the forecast.


----------



## wizardsr

I'm in the same boat. I've been interviewing for weeks and still have 4 open spots. Every other person walking through the door either has felonies, poor driving record, is an all out kook, or is just straight up unmotivated, and is only trying to keep their unemployment going. I'm sick of the hiring process, hopefully I find some decent guys soon... :crying:

On another note, anyone in South Minneapolis, Lake Nokomis area? Joy is looking for someone for a snow care for troops family.


----------



## Ranger620

Im in the same boat to. looking for about 4 guys but I havent even started the interview process yet. I have been real lucky when it comes to employees. Knock on wood but never had trouble finding guys and keeping them each winter. I did cut back about 50% so should be an easy winter.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I still have an open spot for helping with fall clean ups!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Where are you guys placing ads? I've been trying to list one on Craigslist, but it hasn't shown up. 

I've placed ads for my firewood as well as other selling items and those worked, and my first ad listed, but was flagged about an hour later for???


----------



## Malinski Mowing

I know this is a weather discussion page, but I figured I would throw this out there with everyone being from MN. I am looking for a subcontractor for two townhome complexes in Faribault, MN. Please PM me or email [email protected] Thanks


----------



## unit28

So I walk into Sears yesterday......and I'm thinking , uh huh.
Meyer is gonna make a great name around here with that fancy plow.
Being a wee bit of a small plow, they placed it by the door.
Matter of fact when I kicked it walking out the door,
I might have dented it.


----------



## Ranger620

I actually havent placed any adds for help yet. I have had good luck with craigs list in the past just have to weed thru the bad ones, for me seems to be 1 in 10. I try to rely on referals from the guys I have seems to work good as they usally work harder and stick around and reliable.


----------



## Greenery

Have you Guy's tried listing your job posting's on here at all?

I've never used CL for hiring but I sure am getting tired of using it for buying/selling stuff.

It is just a complete hassle dealing with some of the dip shiites on there. In my experience I can't even get in touch with 70% of the people I try to get in touch with through there, Either they don't respond to emails or they never answer their phone.
It also drive me nuts when they don't leave a phone #...


----------



## SSS Inc.

I have had fairly good luck on CL in the past. I sold an old plow truck pretty quick last Spring but I did have to weed through several idiots that wanted something for nothing but most of them were easy to spot on my email. I also was able to hire one of the best guys we have ever had for our paving business on there as well. I must have gotten 50 responses in 36 hours. There were guys deep into Wisconsin willing to travel to Shakopee. My experience is that you can weed out the worst 50% based on their initial response. The next 40% will be gone after you make an attempt to reply to their reply. The last 10% is about a 50/50 split.


----------



## wizardsr

SSS Inc.;1336450 said:


> I have had fairly good luck on CL in the past. I sold an old plow truck pretty quick last Spring but I did have to weed through several idiots that wanted something for nothing but most of them were easy to spot on my email. I also was able to hire one of the best guys we have ever had for our paving business on there as well. I must have gotten 50 responses in 36 hours. There were guys deep into Wisconsin willing to travel to Shakopee. My experience is that you can weed out the worst 50% based on their initial response. The next 40% will be gone after you make an attempt to reply to their reply. The last 10% is about a 50/50 split.


That's a pretty dang good assessment. I've had pretty good luck with CL in the past. I had 4 interviews scheduled for today, 2 were no-shows, one might work out for shoveling but far from being a "top pick", and the other I canceled when I checked his record and found a child porn conviction. 

3 more tomorrow, wish me luck... 

I even called my good guys that worked last year and don't want to commit to this year because of other full-time jobs, asked them how much arm twisting I'd have to do to get them to work for me again.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I got confirmation that one of my shovelers last year that wanted to be in a plow truck this year, took on a demolition job for $15 / hour, but it's 50 hours / week, so I'm out.

I guess I've been ghosted on Craigslist. I sell all of my firewood on Craigslist, and buy TONS of stuff off of there.

I like it. Two of my current guys are off of Craigslist, but now that I'm ghosted, my ads don't show.

What it is, is if the algorithms that CL uses for spammers think you post too much, or if you're posting for an area that you're not in, they think you're a spammer. Your ad will show like it's posted, but it won't be live on the site.

I'm pulling my hair out now. I absolutely need a shoveler for this townhome in White Bear Lake. I guess I'll have to put some flyers up around town.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1336674 said:


> I got confirmation that one of my shovelers last year that wanted to be in a plow truck this year, took on a demolition job for $15 / hour, but it's 50 hours / week, so I'm out.
> 
> I guess I've been ghosted on Craigslist. I sell all of my firewood on Craigslist, and buy TONS of stuff off of there.
> 
> I like it. Two of my current guys are off of Craigslist, but now that I'm ghosted, my ads don't show.
> 
> What it is, is if the algorithms that CL uses for spammers think you post too much, or if you're posting for an area that you're not in, they think you're a spammer. Your ad will show like it's posted, but it won't be live on the site.
> 
> I'm pulling my hair out now. I absolutely need a shoveler for this townhome in White Bear Lake. I guess I'll have to put some flyers up around town.


Use another email account. Yes it is a pain but should work. If you can change an ip address that could work also. Doing both will work as that is how things are tracked. If you post at home do another email off the phone. If you post off the phone use the home computer with a new email. I'm sure you get the idea of what to do. A friends computer would do also.

Also my guy is checking his buddys for you.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1336721 said:


> Use another email account. Yes it is a pain but should work. If you can change an ip address that could work also. Doing both will work as that is how things are tracked. If you post at home do another email off the phone. If you post off the phone use the home computer with a new email. I'm sure you get the idea of what to do. A friends computer would do also.
> 
> Also my guy is checking his buddys for you.


I think what screwed it up was I posted one from my phone after my first ad was flagged for whatever reason.

After I posted from the phone, that's when the ads were "ghosted".

Tonight I'm going over to the mom-in-laws to set up a new account with my gmail address and work with that.

2 weeks ago I had 3 drivers and 4 shovelers and I was putting more bids in.

Now I'm down to myself and another driver with a broken left hand, 2 shovelers and I'm hoping that I have accounts that are already confirmed that call me up and say "by the way, we just got a lower bid and have decided to go that route".

I have invoices ready to go out for 3 townhome / apartments that I landed starting Nov. 1, but am considering telling them that I can no longer do the accounts and tell them to find someone else.

Sad part is it's about $6,000 / month worth of work.

From what I read on the "internets", I should no longer be ghosted after 2-3 days of no posts. However, that's 2-3 days of closer to snow, of guys being hired from other companies.


----------



## Greenery

Well I just received my 16' ebling today, it looks even beefier in person. Hopefully next week I'll have some time to get it mounted up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

From the sounds of it, you might want to find time this weekend to get it set up.

Dave Dahl says storm Tuesday into Wednesday.


----------



## wizardsr

LwnmwrMan22;1337951 said:


> From the sounds of it, you might want to find time this weekend to get it set up.
> 
> Dave Dahl says storm Tuesday into Wednesday.


It could happen... But I sure hope it doesn't. I could use another couple weeks.

Found me a plow operator, hired him today, my stress level has been lowered several notches. Still need to find 3 more for sidewalks though. Quite a few applicants that would work in a pinch, but none worth jumping on just yet. The search continues...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

wizardsr;1338321 said:


> It could happen... But I sure hope it doesn't. I could use another couple weeks.
> 
> Found me a plow operator, hired him today, my stress level has been lowered several notches. Still need to find 3 more for sidewalks though. Quite a few applicants that would work in a pinch, but none worth jumping on just yet. The search continues...


I'm meeting with a crew of 3 guys today at 10. They were lined up to work for another compnay, but once the other company finished their fall cleanups, they closed their doors without letting the employees go.

I'm crossing my fingers.

I've got most everything else covered, although my one guy I'm dedicating to a property hasn't been showing up as much lately (he's someone that I have that shows up when he wants to work, I don't really need him) but before he was showing up every day.

A little nervous about that. I'll have a talk with him tomorrow.

How many of you guys running multiple trucks are running multiple guys in those trucks?

Or are you all like me and 1 guy gets 1 route and that's it.

I've got 3-4 people that want to work, but they have a primary job, 6-3pm or 1pm-8pm stuff like that.

I've been thinking about hiring some guys and putting them on shifts instead.

Anyone have any experience with that and does it work?


----------



## wizardsr

LwnmwrMan22;1338428 said:


> I'm meeting with a crew of 3 guys today at 10. They were lined up to work for another compnay, but once the other company finished their fall cleanups, they closed their doors without letting the employees go.
> 
> I'm crossing my fingers.
> 
> I've got most everything else covered, although my one guy I'm dedicating to a property hasn't been showing up as much lately (he's someone that I have that shows up when he wants to work, I don't really need him) but before he was showing up every day.
> 
> A little nervous about that. I'll have a talk with him tomorrow.
> 
> How many of you guys running multiple trucks are running multiple guys in those trucks?
> 
> Or are you all like me and 1 guy gets 1 route and that's it.
> 
> I've got 3-4 people that want to work, but they have a primary job, 6-3pm or 1pm-8pm stuff like that.
> 
> I've been thinking about hiring some guys and putting them on shifts instead.
> 
> Anyone have any experience with that and does it work?


Several years ago, I had 2 guys per truck, but on the commercial routes, the second guy spent half the night in the truck, not working. I went to having a separate walk crew and the drivers do the shoveling on the resis. Continuing that on the commercial routes, but am putting 2 guys in one of the trucks that will just do resis. I've got a really good operator, very organized, great leadership skills, that I'm putting a shoveler with to jump out and do walks.

I've got a few applicants that have other jobs, I'm considering them at least for the overnight commercial walks, so less I have to find for the apartments. Last year I had a great foreman for sidewalks, but he's not committing for this year (working 60+ hours a week already) and I'm struggling to fill his shoes, so I'm considering splitting things up a little as well.


----------



## banonea

I am running 4 trucks this year. 2 guys per truck I have my plow drivers and they get paid one rate and my shovelers get paid a different rate. most of my shovelers are young kids, 19 to 22. strong backs, little brains. my main drivers are myself and my younger brother. this is my first year putting a nother person in one of my trucks. my guts are all knoted up but the only way to grow is to do it. the people I am using have worked for me in the past and have ran plows before, 1 of them has been our main shoveler for 3 years and has now earned a truck.It seems to work for me in my area. I pay by the night not by the hour. the faster its done, the more they make and no complaints thus far.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Is everyone ready yet?

I put stakes on two properties yesterday.

Tomorrow I will pull the plows out. 2 of the trucks should be good, I have a plow power issue on the third.

I got a little nervous with the earlier weather reports.

I wouldn't mind seeing the grass white on Wed. morning. I still have 4 accounts that haven't decided which way they are going yet.


----------



## banonea

85 % ready. Got 1 truck I just put a tranny in and got a few things to do to it. Got 1 account to go sign tomorrow then that puts me at 30 for the season not counting what I pick up as the season picks up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So... let me get this straight...

Farmer's Almanac, for November / December 2011

"NOVEMBER 2011: temperature 28° (avg.); precipitation 1.5" (0.5" below avg.); Nov 1-7: Snow, then sunny, cold; Nov 8-10: Showers, mild; Nov 11-17: Snow showers, then sunny, mild; Nov 18-22: Rain, then snow, turning colder; Nov 23-30: Snow showers; cold, then mild.

DECEMBER 2011: temperature 15.5° (3° above avg. east, avg. west); precipitation 2" (1" above avg.); Dec 1-5: Snow, then sunny, cold; Dec 6-12: A few rain and snow showers, mild; Dec 13-16: Snow, then sunny, cold; Dec 17-20: Snow, then sunny, cold; Dec 21-24: Snow, then sunny, mild; Dec 25-31: Snowy periods, cold."

They say for December, the average temp is going to 15.5 degrees, and only 2" of precip? 

Now I understand that fluff snow can be a 1/2" of precip and such, but with all of the snow predicted in the forecast for December, shouldn't there be a BIT more precip?


----------



## Ranger620

Isnt it on average 1" of precip is 10" of snow?? so the way I read it we will see 20" of snow in december????


----------



## wizardsr

Ranger620;1340837 said:


> Isnt it on average 1" of precip is 10" of snow?? so the way I read it we will see 20" of snow in december????


Depends on the density/moisture content, but I think you're right that they're referring to precip measured as a liquid, not snow depth.


----------



## mnglocker

LwnmwrMan22;1340495 said:


> Is everyone ready yet?
> 
> I put stakes on two properties yesterday.
> 
> Tomorrow I will pull the plows out. 2 of the trucks should be good, I have a plow power issue on the third.
> 
> I got a little nervous with the earlier weather reports.
> 
> I wouldn't mind seeing the grass white on Wed. morning. I still have 4 accounts that haven't decided which way they are going yet.


Thanks for the reminder. I'm going toflag driveways this evening after I'm finished with fall clean-ups. Thumbs Up


----------



## miked9372

snow!!!

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=179024485518797&set=vb.200752513291552&type=2&theater


----------



## Ranger620

Well got a call this morning from a large mall we do. (they sold the property this summer but still manage it for 3 years). Gave the job to some one else which sucks but its the game we all play, at least it wasnt a lowballer but the excuse they gave me was weird so i dont no. It will be an easy winter as I cut back 50% already and now this job is a big hit but we'll recover next year. 
Anybody need help this winter??? I'll have trucks sitting, on a positive side i dont need to stress about break downs or large snow falls.
Also I hit craigs list and found 3 good guys for trucks just looking for the skid steer operator now.
Off the soap box now


----------



## SSS Inc.

miked9372;1341025 said:


> snow!!!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=179024485518797&set=vb.200752513291552&type=2&theater


That's a nice thing they came up with. It would be good to see it every time a storm is coming.
BTW: Looks like we will dodge a bullet, but some of the model have been showing 8+ inches in Wisconsin. I love the snow but we have yet to put the plows on. I guess its time to put the Asphalt equipment away.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I still have cleanups and fertilizing to do. I decided to put it off for a couple of days and get these plows working.

Found out one has created a real Gremlin for me over the summer.

At first the only way to move the plow was to jump the solenoid, but we still had power to the controller and could change the lights from the truck to plow and back. 

Now we have no power to the controller and can no longer move the lights back from the truck to the plow.


----------



## albhb3

so not snow related but anyone know of any good resorts on the north shore???


----------



## deicepro

albhb3;1341300 said:


> so not snow related but anyone know of any good resorts on the north shore???


Grand Superior Lodge


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

albhb3;1341300 said:


> so not snow related but anyone know of any good resorts on the north shore???


What are you looking for?

With kids??

Without??

You and the Mrs.?

You and the GF without the Mrs?


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1341332 said:


> What are you looking for?
> 
> With kids??
> 
> Without??
> 
> You and the Mrs.?
> 
> You and the GF without the Mrs?


sorry should have been more clear just me and the little lady no kids not even married yet lol thats setup for next year number 4 is always an option even when it isnt an option:laughing:


----------



## Camden

albhb3;1341300 said:


> so not snow related but anyone know of any good resorts on the north shore???


The wife and I had our honeymoon at Bluefin Bay in Tofte. It was very nice and very expensive. I'd like to go back....just not with my wife LOL


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Try Firelight Inn on Oregon Creek, higher end B&B with no kids allowed.


----------



## kevlars

LwnmwrMan22;1341332 said:


> What are you looking for?
> 
> With kids??
> 
> Without??
> 
> You and the Mrs.?
> 
> You and the GF without the Mrs?


How about: You and the GF WITH the Mrs??!!

kevlars


----------



## albhb3

well doesnt that sound like a death sentence thanks guys for some ideas.


----------



## kevlars

albhb3;1341413 said:


> well doesnt that sound like a death sentence thanks guys for some ideas.


Yeah, BUT, what a way to go!!!!:yow!:

kevlars


----------



## SnowGuy73

We're still working on clean ups, haven't staked one property yet, and the plows and pushers are still in storage....


----------



## unit28

First Snowfall of the Season Expected Tuesday Night into Wednesday Morning

There will be a sharp cut off in snowfall amounts as you head west across the area, with an inch of snow possible only as far west as a Mankato, to Hudson, to Cumberland line.

anticipation............


----------



## mnlefty

Epic Lawn Care;1341485 said:


> We're still working on clean ups, haven't staked one property yet, and the plows and pushers are still in storage....


^^^ This.

The Toolcat I use is still over in Chippewa Falls Wisconsin... It would be an ugly situation trying to go get it should the worst happen and the storm track shifts to where I need it.

Not happening though.


----------



## mnlefty

Paul Douglas' latest update this morning says shifting further east... nothing in the metro, not much even down to Rochester and beyond. Heavier band is now more through central Wisconsin.


----------



## wizardsr

mnlefty;1341725 said:


> Paul Douglas' latest update this morning says shifting further east... nothing in the metro, not much even down to Rochester and beyond. Heavier band is now more through central Wisconsin.


Fine by me, I'd like to have another week or two. 

This weekend looks like a perfect weekend to put stakes in. Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

wizardsr;1341866 said:


> Fine by me, I'd like to have another week or two.
> 
> This weekend looks like a perfect weekend to put stakes in. Thumbs Up


Agreed, we are planning the same staking Friday night into Saturday.


----------



## banonea

Im in rochester and we didnt get as much as a flurry here. south east of us got a little but nothint to speak of.works for me, my main driver got hit with a fast flu yesterday, put him down in a hour till today but he still feels like ass.


----------



## wizardsr

banonea;1342362 said:


> Im in rochester and we didnt get as much as a flurry here. south east of us got a little but nothint to speak of.works for me, my main driver got hit with a fast flu yesterday, put him down in a hour till today but he still feels like ass.


That crap is going around, my whole household and several family I saw on Sunday are all sick with it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My kid has been battling it for 2-3 weeks.


----------



## mnlefty

Paul Douglas Blog said:


> 47 F. high in the Twin Cities Tuesday.
> 
> No precipitation forecast for the Twin Cities looking out 84 hours (NAM model).
> 
> 50 F. possible Saturday, again Monday and Tuesday of next week.
> 
> No major storms in sight through November 24.
> 
> Skies clear today; dry weather the rule into much of next week. I still don't see anything that might qualify as a "storm" looking out 1-2 weeks. I suspect the growing drought will be the big weather story. Get out there and soak shrubs, evergreens and newly planted trees before the ground freezes up.


No fun for the per-timers looking to get going, but for a guy like me who is all seasonal, and has plenty of fall cleanups to go, I'm loving it.


----------



## banonea

I half to agree, 20 of the 30 accounts I have are seasonal. about $7000.00 to do nothing for the most part this month, got to love it


----------



## monson770

banonea;1342932 said:


> I half to agree, 20 of the 30 accounts I have are seasonal. about $7000.00 to do nothing for the most part this month, got to love it


looks like a nice black friday for you this year!!!!


----------



## banonea

anyone on here from around rochester,mn


----------



## monson770

i'm in chanhassen, not close at all really... did you guys get a lot of snow or did it all melt already?


----------



## banonea

didnt get any. didnt hurt my feelings, needed to get the rest og the gear ready


----------



## mnglocker

My markers are all in, now I just sit and wait.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

mnglocker;1344079 said:


> My markers are all in, now I just sit and wait.


You can have a couple of my accounts. Called again today "we will let you know when we make a decision".

Mid next week will be the cut off.

Soon they won't want me to bill them for November.


----------



## wizardsr

LwnmwrMan22;1344218 said:


> You can have a couple of my accounts. Called again today "we will let you know when we make a decision".
> 
> Mid next week will be the cut off.
> 
> Soon they won't want me to bill them for November.


And you'll simply tell them thats fine, but December through March will be 25% higher. Thumbs Up I've heard from another contractor in the north metro that he has companies playing this game as well. Why don't they get that just because they procrastinate in November, that the rest of the season doesn't get any cheaper, if nothing else, it makes it more expensive as we now have to scramble, can't get stakes in cuz the ground is frozen, etc.


----------



## banonea

if I have a account sign in dec. for seasonal they half to pay for nov, no exceptions. they dont like it, find another contractor at my price in my area, never happen


----------



## Advantage

Looks like those of us up north will be in for a good one this weekend. I'm hearing up to 8" 50mph gusts. I'd prefer more of a tame one to get the new guys up to speed, at least its the weekend and at least its snow!


----------



## wizardsr

Advantage;1347470 said:


> Looks like those of us up north will be in for a good one this weekend. I'm hearing up to 8" 50mph gusts. I'd prefer more of a tame one to get the new guys up to speed, at least its the weekend and at least its snow!


You can have it. I'll be ready after this weekend. About 30% of the stakes are in, some nit picky stuff to do on a couple of the trucks, but we're very close to being ready. Thumbs Up


----------



## Advantage

wizardsr;1347490 said:


> You can have it. I'll be ready after this weekend. About 30% of the stakes are in, some nit picky stuff to do on a couple of the trucks, but we're very close to being ready. Thumbs Up


We're in the same boat. I was hoping it would wait until after Thanksgiving but we are ready enough.......... I have a HOA that has to pay its summer bill otherwise no plow, I'm interested to see what happens with that.


----------



## Malinski Mowing

What is everyone using for forecasting winter weather? Accuweather, Intellicast, etc.


----------



## mnlefty

Malinski Mowing;1347501 said:


> What is everyone using for forecasting winter weather? Accuweather, Intellicast, etc.


When they're calling for snow I check them all to get as many thoughts as I can, usually in this order...

Paul Douglas blog on Star Tribune
Accuweather
TV/web from 4,5, and 11
Kare 11 weathernow 11.2

I prefer radar from NWS, then Accuweather.


----------



## CityGuy

mnlefty;1347572 said:


> When they're calling for snow I check them all to get as many thoughts as I can, usually in this order...
> 
> Paul Douglas blog on Star Tribune
> Accuweather
> TV/web from 4,5, and 11
> Kare 11 weathernow 11.2
> 
> I prefer radar from NWS, then Accuweather.


John Dee is another one to check and have in the pocket


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I've got John Dee and NWS both bookmarked on the home page of the new Droid Razr.

I use John Dee starting tomorrow because he runs a good, easy to follow graphical that I can quickly look at, and follow the Hazardous Weather Outlook.

When it's the day before / day of I follow Plowsite, duh!!


----------



## Advantage

I too use NWS for radar and Dee for his forecasts. It is snowing here now and starting to stick. I'll be going out in a few hours for site checks.


----------



## banonea

Advantage;1347496 said:


> We're in the same boat. I was hoping it would wait until after Thanksgiving but we are ready enough.......... I have a HOA that has to pay its summer bill otherwise no plow, I'm interested to see what happens with that.


Just got the last truck finished today. Had to rebuild a steering colume that cracked in half. Not quite sure how, but this truck has been a pain in the ass since I bought it last year. I got enough money into it that I got to run it to make it back. Had to buy it last year in the big storm here when I had 2 trucks go down. since then it has had all breaksdone, 2 trannys, upper and lowers on dr side as well as having to fix the plow brackets 3 times beacuse I didnt see the cracks when I bought it. I changed the plow and now I think I got it ready, knock on wood(Knock knock)


----------



## monson770

i believe their is a chance for some white gold this weekend... better get ready, wesport.


----------



## Advantage

popped the cherry on the new saltdogg spreader this morning. I like it.


----------



## mnglocker

My Koi pond was partially froze over this morning.... it's coming.


----------



## wizardsr

Heading out to stake tonight, hoping to be finished by 8pm...


----------



## mnglocker

It's gonna snow. I just washed the truck, from top to under carriage and the plow.


----------



## qualitycut

There were just flurries in st Paul. I just got tickets to a suite at the wild game Saturday so it will snow forsure. All summer work was wrapped up today. Bring it on. O I saw Dave dahl at the bar the other night and he said he's predicting 70 inches. I wouldn't mind that in 2-4 in snowfalls.


----------



## Advantage

qualitycut;1348641 said:


> There were just flurries in st Paul. I just got tickets to a suite at the wild game Saturday so it will snow forsure. All summer work was wrapped up today. Bring it on. O I saw Dave dahl at the bar the other night and he said he's predicting 70 inches. I wouldn't mind that in 2-4 in snowfalls.


They're predicting 105" here. We will see.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Advantage;1348689 said:


> They're predicting 105" here. We will see.


I hope you're not in Hudson.

I'll have everything staked tomorrow, the backdrag blade was put on one V this year (trying for the first time).

I still have 3 accounts that haven't confirmed yea or nea yet.

I have some cleanups left, which I will do next week if it doesn't snow this weekend.

John Dee has 4-8" as near as us (Cambridge / Forest Lake area).


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1348709 said:


> I hope you're not in Hudson.
> 
> I'll have everything staked tomorrow, the backdrag blade was put on one V this year (trying for the first time).
> 
> I still have 3 accounts that haven't confirmed yea or nea yet.
> 
> I have some cleanups left, which I will do next week if it doesn't snow this weekend.
> 
> John Dee has 4-8" as near as us (Cambridge / Forest Lake area).


You will have to let us know how that back drag works, is it for a boss? I have been beating the idea around for mine.


----------



## Advantage

LwnmwrMan22;1348709 said:


> I hope you're not in Hudson.
> 
> I'll have everything staked tomorrow, the backdrag blade was put on one V this year (trying for the first time).
> 
> I still have 3 accounts that haven't confirmed yea or nea yet.
> 
> I have some cleanups left, which I will do next week if it doesn't snow this weekend.
> 
> John Dee has 4-8" as near as us (Cambridge / Forest Lake area).


No, we are by Duluth. Normal is 80"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1348717 said:


> You will have to let us know how that back drag works, is it for a boss? I have been beating the idea around for mine.


Yes, I put in on an 8.2 V. I'm going to try it this year on my regular accounts.

I'm doing a couple of townhomes where there is quite a bit of backdragging and I'm subbing it out to my cousin who has a couple of skid steers.

If they work, I'll get another set and then do the townhomes with one of the trucks, and save myself the $1500-$2000 / month from paying him.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1348978 said:


> Yes, I put in on an 8.2 V. I'm going to try it this year on my regular accounts.
> 
> I'm doing a couple of townhomes where there is quite a bit of backdragging and I'm subbing it out to my cousin who has a couple of skid steers.
> 
> If they work, I'll get another set and then do the townhomes with one of the trucks, and save myself the $1500-$2000 / month from paying him.


Where did you get them?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Crysteel in Fridley, $250.

They are the www.backdragsnow.com ones.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1349149 said:


> Crysteel in Fridley, $250.
> 
> They are the www.backdragsnow.com ones.


Thanks I am heading up there shortly to get some new cutting edges.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1349218 said:


> Thanks I am heading up there shortly to get some new cutting edges.


Just make sure you have a brand new cutting edge on, I'm pretty sure those are the ones that don't fit if the edge is wore.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accucrapper is saying 2" of snow here Saturday.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Epic Lawn Care;1349426 said:


> Accucrapper is saying 2" of snow here Saturday.


Same here.

One of the computer models keeps shifting the snow a little south. Most of hennepin is in 4-5" now. We shall see. If it does snow enough to plow it should be cold enough sunday to stick around for a few days.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1349477 said:


> Same here.
> 
> One of the computer models keeps shifting the snow a little south. Most of hennepin is in 4-5" now. We shall see. If it does snow enough to plow it should be cold enough sunday to stick around for a few days.


I don't want to hear that......


----------



## Shop's Lawn

We are in hudson,wi- Ready but not fully ready yet! Still have one truck to mount and wire. Stakes going in today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Shop's Lawn;1349499 said:


> We are in hudson,wi- Ready but not fully ready yet! Still have one truck to mount and wire. Stakes going in today.


About the same here. flags are in, one truck that needs some attention, and four late call clean ups that should be done today. But, I was planning on going four wheeling on Saturday...


----------



## Greenery

Well I didn't watch the news last night but they must have been talking about snow as the phone is getting blown up this morning for residential stuff.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I wouldn't get too worried as this thing keeps getting shifted around. The metro looks to be right on the edge and it could go either way. 
We are not ready as well. Still have one commercial property dragging their feet for some reason. And I wisely decided to pull one of our backup trucks into the shop to repaint it. Now it has no plow, no mirrors lights etc., and is sanded ready for primer. Time to fire up the spray gun.


----------



## qualitycut

Well I finally called the last two drives I have been waiting on and they said we hired someone else for 260.00 for the whole winter. They both have been customers for 5 years and I have always been very fair on pricing as they are both older widows. After last winter I was hoping pricing was going to go up a little not way down.


----------



## mnglocker

qualitycut;1349643 said:


> Well I finally called the last two drives I have been waiting on and they said we hired someone else for 260.00 for the whole winter. They both have been customers for 5 years and I have always been very fair on pricing as they are both older widows. After last winter I was hoping pricing was going to go up a little not way down.


They'll be back.


----------



## wizardsr

qualitycut;1349643 said:


> Well I finally called the last two drives I have been waiting on and they said we hired someone else for 260.00 for the whole winter. They both have been customers for 5 years and I have always been very fair on pricing as they are both older widows. After last winter I was hoping pricing was going to go up a little not way down.


Probably the typical shiny new 1/2 ton status symbol payment book driver that bought a plow with a credit card thinking he's going to make a killing...  No worries though, his truck should be repo'd in a few months and you'll get your customers back. Thumbs Up

Finished my staking last night, need to do a few odds and ends, but should be mostly ready if it hits us. Funny timing though, we're having a pre-season picnic Saturday for the employees...


----------



## qualitycut

wizardsr;1349673 said:


> Probably the typical shiny new 1/2 ton status symbol payment book driver that bought a plow with a credit card thinking he's going to make a killing...  No worries though, his truck should be repo'd in a few months and you'll get your customers back. Thumbs Up
> 
> Finished my staking last night, need to do a few odds and ends, but should be mostly ready if it hits us. Funny timing though, we're having a pre-season picnic Saturday for the employees...


Yea they are year round customers so i am hoping that I can keep them for summer.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just picked up a foreclosure about a block from the VU. Guess I'll have to check to see if it snowed EVERY night. Fwiw, I've been saying all week that we were going to get 4".

That last sentence has zero correlation with the first sentence.


----------



## ryde307

We picked up a parking ramp and building down the street from the VU I may see you there.


----------



## cole22

I think there should be a website for people to text to a website in certain areas for people who stay out at bars till close..... that could get bad LOL.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1350160 said:


> We picked up a parking ramp and building down the street from the VU I may see you there.


OR... I may have to get together with you and sub this sidewalk area out to you so I don't have to worry about it!


----------



## PrimoSR

What do you guys think is going to end up happening tomorrow. I have all my stakes in, trucks ready, just have to change the hydraulic fluid in the Western tonight.


----------



## mnlefty

PrimoSR;1350805 said:


> What do you guys think is going to end up happening tomorrow. I have all my stakes in, trucks ready, just have to change the hydraulic fluid in the Western tonight.


My best guess for my area (around Edina) is enough melts on contact early to not have to do my 1" resi's. I'm ready for it, but I really just don't want to do them yet.

I've got some leaf work yet that is going to be postponed temporarily, so the less the better and hopefully we can get back at it fairly quick.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I don't think we will see much of anything in the metro. Like lefty said I think most will melt on contact. We would need some pretty intense snow bursts to amount to anything on the hard surfaces. My guess is that the first good storm will be in about ten days. After that I hope they come every 3-4 days until march payup . I could go for a Christmas without a storm however.

Update: One of the models (GFS) has the storm shifted south centered around the metro but total of 3 or so inches. I find this model to be fairly accurate usually but who knows. Doesn't look to be too impressive for anyone at this point.


----------



## albhb3

well if it makes any of you feel better we finished up today and the plow worked w/out having to efff with it


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1351008 said:


> I don't think we will see much of anything in the metro. Like lefty said I think most will melt on contact. We would need some pretty intense snow bursts to amount to anything on the hard surfaces. My guess is that the first good storm will be in about ten days. After that I hope they come every 3-4 days until march payup . I could go for a Christmas without a storm however.


Agreed, I don't want snow on Xmas or New Years. I'm sick of spending time in a plow or salt truck on those Holidays.


----------



## unit28

seeing snow burst between 12 and 4pm
track seems to have shifted South a bit
very little rain
water vapor loop shows what's out west
http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/uppermissvly_loop.php

good luck y'all, hope everyone has a blessed season


----------



## Camden

It's snowing in central MN Thumbs Up


----------



## deicepro

Camden;1351218 said:


> It's snowing in central MN Thumbs Up


Send some down my way.....don't be greedy the first time out....haha


----------



## djagusch

Camden;1351218 said:


> It's snowing in central MN Thumbs Up


Interested in hearing when it starts sticking to pavement.


----------



## mnglocker

Where's "Central MN" Sterns County?


----------



## scott3430

djagusch;1351237 said:


> interested in hearing when it starts sticking to pavement.


^ + 1


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Nevermind.........


----------



## unit28

you might be better off using the wndow at this point...LOL

Phone Numbers To Recorded Weather Forecasts

MINNESOTA 
Duluth 218-729-6697
International Falls 218-283-4615 
Minneapolis 952-361-6680
Rochester 507-288-9169


----------



## Advantage

Looks like we might get screwed again! Two days ago anywhere from 4-10" was forecast. Now looks like its heading south and we might eek out an inch. That's what I get for scrambling all week to get ready. So those to the south; Your Welcome.


----------



## PrimoSR

Started snowing in Orono about an hour ago. Sticking to the grass, windshields, decks, sidewalks already too.


----------



## unit28

some links I use are disabled too....bummer

But some pages I use are still accessable throuh other links 
http://radar.weather.gov/radar_lite.php?product=N0R&rid=MPX&loop=yes


----------



## SnowGuy73

Snowing in Shakopee, sticking to driveways and parking lots.... Roads are slushy!


----------



## djagusch

I don't know if anyone uses MNDOT traffic cams but I have found it helpful to see what is going on if you are a distance away.

http://www.dot.state.mn.us/tmc/trafficinfo/metrocams/mapindex.html


----------



## Green Grass

everything is white and slick out here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Does anybody have a cheat sheet so when I look at names to know where you are at?


----------



## deicepro

LwnmwrMan22;1351361 said:


> Does anybody have a cheat sheet so when I look at names to know where you are at?


That's a great idea.....


----------



## Green Grass

yeah I put my real location in my location


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1351368 said:


> yeah I put my real location in my location


Same here, I don't know why everyone doesn't... Whats to hide?


----------



## SnowGuy73

I have a good 3/4" in my driveway and its snowing like a b!tch!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Here in south mpls its coming down pretty good. I am starting to think we may be going out tonight. Doesn't seem to be melting much on the side streets. Paul Douglas updated at lunch and says 2-3" for the metro. The radar has a decent long band coming straight through the city.


----------



## Camden

We have 3-4" so far.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1351376 said:


> We have 3-4" so far.


Rub it in. You're on you way to 6+ I would have to guess

If you look at the radar the heaviest bands are over the city and up north.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1351375 said:


> Here in south mpls its coming down pretty good. I am starting to think we may be going out tonight. Doesn't seem to be melting much on the side streets. Paul Douglas updated at lunch and says 2-3" for the metro. The radar has a decent long band coming straight through the city.


Looks like its going to be the same bullsh!t as last year and every other year... These Fing clowns can't predict rain in a thunderstorm! :realmad:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The locations don't show up when your running mobile. My bad.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The main roads are just starting to turn white in the Forest Lake area.


----------



## PrimoSR

Starting to stick to the driveway in Orono. Any reports from Brooklyn Center or St. Louis Park?


----------



## Camden

Yeah, locations don't show up when you're mobile. Kinda sucks.

Hey deicepro, what are you running for tires on your 450? The ones I've got on mine are horrible. I need to swap them out before our next storm.


----------



## Green Grass

Epic, Get paged out for any car accidents yet?? Roads are slicker then **** out here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We will be going out here in the North Metro.


----------



## mnglocker

PrimoSR;1351381 said:


> Starting to stick to the driveway in Orono. Any reports from Brooklyn Center or St. Louis Park?


It's been sticking on the pavement here in Delano since 12:30pm. we've got about 1/4" so far.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1351390 said:


> Epic, Get paged out for any car accidents yet?? Roads are slicker then **** out here.


Nope, we haven't had anything. I've heard alot of other departments getting paged out but nothing here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnglocker;1351399 said:


> It's been sticking on the pavement here in Delano since 12:30pm. we've got about 1/4" so far.


We have a good solid inch here in the driveways.


----------



## Green Grass

Epic Lawn Care;1351404 said:


> Nope, we haven't had anything. I've heard alot of other departments getting paged out but nothing here.


Thats surprising we have been out twice already. Just give it time


----------



## Green Grass

Primo how much you guys have there??


----------



## SSS Inc.

Epic Lawn Care;1351405 said:


> We have a good solid inch here in the driveways.


We also have about an inch in south Mpls. Light flurries now. Looks like the band from shakopee to mpls has started to shift east. We're not going anywhere until we hit 2" here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It looks like the whole storm is picking up speed to the east. The backside is already to Willmar. Looks like it'll be through by 5 pm.

I've got about an inch on my dirt drive.

The problem is going to be it'll end up being about 3/4-1.25 inches, We'll scrape it off (everything is on a 1" trigger, but then the snow that was melting down will be glare ice, so we'll have those issues on all of the accounts that haven't given us the go ahead for salt.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1351407 said:


> Thats surprising we have been out twice already. Just give it time


Yeah, it will come as soon as we are out plowing or salting (hopefully just a salting event tonight)tonight.. Always happens that way!


----------



## ryde307

Everything we do is 1" we will be going out. Its nice to get a nothing sotrm to start the year instead of 6+.
We have some new guys and this will be a good one to get used to things on. I am in chanhassen and would say there is an inch or so.


----------



## ryde307

Epic Lawn Care;1351418 said:


> Yeah, it will come as soon as we are out plowing or salting (hopefully just a salting event tonight)tonight.. Always happens that way!


I am assuming your both Firefighters. I am with Excelsior. We have not had a call all day either. There was a call for a guy who fell off a ladder in Chanhassen down the street from my house.


----------



## Martinson9

Epic, you must be lying. I was told the heavy snow would be north and west. You are neither. Tell you customers that when they ask why you didn't plow.

Lwnmwrman.......I remember last year thinking how the storm would be done by a certain time only to have it be the Energizer Bunny. 

I spent a few hours at the shop setting up the trucks and pulling stuff out of storage. I hope that was enough to keep the snow away. We have maybe 1/4 inch in Minnetonka. I hope it stops soon, because I have some hockey games I want to watch tonight.


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;1351424 said:


> I am assuming your both Firefighters. I am with Excelsior. We have not had a call all day either. There was a call for a guy who fell off a ladder in Chanhassen down the street from my house.


who on earth is on a ladder in a snow storm???????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ryde-

I remember those storms too, but this ine already stalled out a bit in SD, so I think it's gotta boogey boogey boogey its way to MI.


----------



## mnlefty

Just checked my drive here in Richfield, almost dead on 1". Looks like I'll be running my 1" resi route a little later, after I feel good that the tail end out towards Willmar is either through or gonna miss. Also updated my location info.

Same here, nice to run the first time through on a light one... I'm up almost 20 on my route from last year so I'll be curious to see how long it takes.


----------



## qualitycut

I had a inch in the drive but now its probably melted to a half inch. I'm going to the wild game


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1351461 said:


> I had a inch in the drive but now its probably melted to a half inch. I'm going to the wild game


Good call.

Have a few churches in Minneapolis that want to be plowed but other than that I think we are skipping it.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS how much you got up there


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;1351475 said:


> SSS how much you got up there


x2 wondering what minneapolis looks like? or ST Louis Park Golden Valley?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Martinson9;1351426 said:


> Epic, you must be lying. I was told the heavy snow would be north and west. You are neither. Tell you customers that when they ask why you didn't plow.


I haven't measured, but we have to have at least two inches here, on the driveway facing the south. Facing north and on the picnic table at least two and a half, maybe three inches..

I guess we will be plowing....Ya!


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1351424 said:


> I am assuming your both Firefighters. I am with Excelsior. We have not had a call all day either. There was a call for a guy who fell off a ladder in Chanhassen down the street from my house.


Just got back from a call, requested to close down the highway for state.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Qaulity,

I've got a couple inches on the deck and a little better than one in the street. Not sure what to do now. Radar looks to be bringing some more my way now, but its going to be in the 40's this week


----------



## TKLAWN

Almost nothing in my drive for snow but it is icy. Salted one lot though,we'll see if there is anything else??


----------



## Green Grass

Epic Lawn Care;1351507 said:


> Just got back from a call, requested to close down the highway for state.


you guys shut down 169??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Forest Lake area, 2" on the dirt drives, about 1" on the parking lots.

Called the guys in, we're starting at 7. This storm better keep moving.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Update S. Mpls: 1.75 in the street with slush underneath. I'm guessing another 1/2" or so. We will be doing everything tonight over here.


----------



## Green Grass

PrimoSR;1351381 said:


> Starting to stick to the driveway in Orono. Any reports from Brooklyn Center or St. Louis Park?


how much snow there Primo? Talked to my parents in Minnetrista and they said they have like 1/2" of snow.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1351543 said:


> Forest Lake area, 2" on the dirt drives, about 1" on the parking lots.
> 
> Called the guys in, we're starting at 7. This storm better keep moving.


I'm picking up the shovelers at 7. Shouldn't be too late of a night.


----------



## PrimoSR

Green Grass;1351409 said:


> Primo how much you guys have there??


Just got back from driving through everything. About an inch on the pavement in Orono.


----------



## Green Grass

PrimoSR;1351629 said:


> Just got back from driving through everything. About an inch on the pavement in Orono.


Sweet means I don't have to drive to mound.


----------



## PrimoSR

ryde307;1351504 said:


> x2 wondering what minneapolis looks like? or ST Louis Park Golden Valley?


My lots in St. Louis Park had 1" at 4pm. My lot in Golden Valley was just a hair shy of an inch.


----------



## PrimoSR

Green Grass;1351564 said:


> how much snow there Primo? Talked to my parents in Minnetrista and they said they have like 1/2" of snow.


About an inch now.


----------



## unit28

about 3 inches in Isanti


----------



## Green Grass

and it's snowing again


----------



## PrimoSR

Green Grass;1351817 said:


> and it's snowing again


Yep, here too.


----------



## Deershack

Those of you who are trying to put real names and/or locations with the screen names, think about a get together next year. I've tried for the past two years to put one together with varying degrees of success. Whole idea is to be able to put real names and faces together and perhaps some networking. Keep the idea in mind.


----------



## banonea

Nothing other than slush in Rochester. Dosent hurt my feelings. Just got the skid done today. I am ready to go but wouldnt mind if it waited till after thanksgiving then come in 2" to 4" drops. just enough to make all my accounts half to pay Thumbs Up


----------



## albhb3

they are plowing in eagan tonight god it was awesome mayhem was out this afternoon people should really learn how to drive. Thats right im talking to you mr in the red toyota 4x4 did ya really have to try to take out everybody before you took out the curb :laughing:


----------



## unit28

Driving the wife yesterday to lunch, we came to a cluster of cars in the ditch. Had a few cars jammed in front of us waiting for the wrecker to pull them out. So I opened the door to see how deep the snow was. It was only an inch, but it was hard pack underneth, slick as snot and rock solid.

with new tires on...it didn't help the Buick one bit to obtain any traction yesterday
May have been the road conditions, or those tires.
Anyone else run an Altimax RT tire?////


----------



## SnowGuy73

Anyone have another site to get snowfall amounts at?

The NOAA site seems to not be working..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

They posted on their facebook page that they were back up and running.


----------



## unit28

a captured view from yesterdays storm.

I was thinking it was tracking a bit South when it was actually splitting.
How many times have we had storms do goofy things like this?


----------



## Camden

I heard that St. Stephen, MN received 11"! I have a cell tower there that I take care of so if there's really that much on the ground I'll stop and snap some pics.


----------



## Malinski Mowing

Anyone have a depth for St. Paul?


----------



## Martinson9

What is the address for the facebook page?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

https://www.facebook.com/US.NationalWeatherService.TwinCities.gov


----------



## farmerkev

That was a pretty fun first push for the season! Now most of it should melt off this week. Cant complain too much.


----------



## mnlefty

Hey guys,

Do any of the listed Fluid Film dealers in the metro actually stock the FF? I'm thinking I better try some on at least the chute, fan, and auger of my blower on the Toolcat. Saturday the blower was more like a plow than a blower. Last spring's sloppy snows blew ok because it was warm. Saturday I was pulling up the slush but the cold temps caused it to start freezing on the auger and in the chute so I was rolling up snowmen more than blowing.


----------



## scott3430

grantsburg, WI got a good 4-6 inches. frederic got about 4 inches. i think they got even more up north. nice to get the cobwebs off the eqiupment, and me! i finished my fall cleanups three weeks ago, felt so good to work.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

John Deere Landscapes in WBL carries Fluid Film. Tell Gary or Nick that J & H sent ya.....


----------



## deicepro

My local John deere equipment dealer carries FT.


----------



## mnlefty

LwnmwrMan22;1353091 said:


> John Deere Landscapes in WBL carries Fluid Film. Tell Gary or Nick that J & H sent ya.....


Gary got em all to stock it, just grabbing a couple in Burnsville right now.


----------



## Willman940

at one of our accounts in Eden Prairie we got 5 to 6 in places more due to the wind then anything else.


----------



## Greenery

mnlefty;1353066 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Do any of the listed Fluid Film dealers in the metro actually stock the FF? I'm thinking I better try some on at least the chute, fan, and auger of my blower on the Toolcat. Saturday the blower was more like a plow than a blower. Last spring's sloppy snows blew ok because it was warm. Saturday I was pulling up the slush but the cold temps caused it to start freezing on the auger and in the chute so I was rolling up snowmen more than blowing.


Scharbers in long lake has the spray cans. I would assume the Rogers store also has it.

just don't buy em out as I need to stop in and pick some up also.


----------



## Greenery

Willman940;1353124 said:


> at one of our accounts in Eden Prairie we got 5 to 6 in places more due to the wind then anything else.


Wow, I have some stuff in EP also, at about 2pm Saturday they had about 2 inches but when we went to plow them at about 11pm there was an inch at most. It seemed as if it was melting from underneath causing it to get icy.


----------



## ProLawn Outdoor

PrimoSR;1351638 said:


> My lots in St. Louis Park had 1" at 4pm. My lot in Golden Valley was just a hair shy of an inch.


Conifer, do you have any lots in South Minneapolis? I think I saw you on 50th and france on Sunday. Not trying to stalk you, lol, you just can't miss that big new super duty, especially in that color!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Does anybody have a price for a bag of salt from US salt in Burnsville?


----------



## monson770

is that white bear lake? ive been looking for some FF but can't find it anywhere around the eden prairie area....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Monson. Sounds like the Edina JDL has it as well.


----------



## monson770

sweeeeeeet!Thumbs Up
time to get off my a$$ and go get it!


----------



## Green Grass

monson770;1353295 said:


> sweeeeeeet!Thumbs Up
> time to get off my a$$ and go get it!


or if you are heading west Waconia Farm Supply stocks it.


----------



## Deershack

Grubers in St.Paul and the JD dealer in Cannon Fall both have the spray cans and I have ordered the gallon can in Cannon Falls.


----------



## PrimoSR

ProLawn Outdoor;1353227 said:


> Conifer, do you have any lots in South Minneapolis? I think I saw you on 50th and france on Sunday. Not trying to stalk you, lol, you just can't miss that big new super duty, especially in that color!!


No lots in S. Mpls but that was me, we have some friends that live off 50th & France and were heading over there to watch football and eat some chili. I love the color of that truck!


----------



## ProLawn Outdoor

Small world, I have several acts over that way. New truck looks nice, good luck with it this winter!


----------



## Willman940

greenery;1353207 said:


> Wow, I have some stuff in EP also, at about 2pm Saturday they had about 2 inches but when we went to plow them at about 11pm there was an inch at most. It seemed as if it was melting from underneath causing it to get icy.


yea, like I said the wind between the buildings is what did it. Speaking of which Primo/Conifer I think I saw you you at Excelsior and Baker in Minnetonka. last week sometime, you were headed south on baker if I remember right. In other news most of the side streets seem to be an ice rink at this point.


----------



## ryde307

Looks like a new game where in the world is primo. I saw you on 7 the other day in MInnetonka. Pro Lawn I think I passed you on 7 the other day as well.
Green grass I saw you a bunch this summer in Waconia and Orono I believe. 
As for everyone else I probably passed you also but dont know your logos or names.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1353246 said:


> Does anybody have a price for a bag of salt from US salt in Burnsville?


I dont for them as we had issues with wet product the few times but we get salt from Tony at Fertimix in Jordan pretty good prices. Also some people mentioned petersons in Minnetonka Hopkins maybe? Not positive on that.


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;1357147 said:


> Looks like a new game where in the world is primo. I saw you on 7 the other day in MInnetonka. Pro Lawn I think I passed you on 7 the other day as well.
> Green grass I saw you a bunch this summer in Waconia and Orono I believe.
> As for everyone else I probably passed you also but dont know your logos or names.


Yeah spend a lot of time in waconia and if not there usually in mound


----------



## albhb3

so has anyone seen the new honda snowblower holy crap 8 grand


----------



## Green Grass

albhb3;1357260 said:


> so has anyone seen the new honda snowblower holy crap 8 grand


what???????


----------



## albhb3

Green Grass;1357268 said:


> what???????


just crazy
http://www.hondapowerequipment.com/...on=P2SB&modelname=HS1336IAS&modelid=HS1336IAS


----------



## IMAGE

Anyone got good prices on bagged salt within 100 miles of Fargo? Best I can find here is $6/bag 50 lbs, buying by the pallet.


----------



## Camden

albhb3;1357276 said:


> just crazy
> http://www.hondapowerequipment.com/...on=P2SB&modelname=HS1336IAS&modelid=HS1336IAS


They've had those out for a couple seasons now. I actually think Honda sells one even more expensive than that!


----------



## Green Grass

albhb3;1357276 said:


> just crazy
> http://www.hondapowerequipment.com/...on=P2SB&modelname=HS1336IAS&modelid=HS1336IAS


not worth the money could pick up a nice skid for the price of two blowers.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Is any one else having snow withdrawal already? I have to keep telling myself that a typical winter doesn't even get going until December but at the same time I keep thinking I'm running out of time to get equipment ready for the Spring. Yikes. Please help me!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

No. No snow withdrawl. I'm JUST fine with plowing 1.25" / month this season.


----------



## SSS Inc.

If it snowed 1.25" a month every year pretty soon your customers would stop paying as well. I personally love the snow and we tend to make more money when it does actually fall from the sky. I think I'm suffering from pre-seasonal depression if there is such a thing


----------



## qualitycut

Menards has 80# for under 7.00 a bag


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1357410 said:


> Is any one else having snow withdrawal already? I have to keep telling myself that a typical winter doesn't even get going until December but at the same time I keep thinking I'm running out of time to get equipment ready for the Spring. Yikes. Please help me!!!!


You're not alone. I was hoping we'd have a couple storms on the books by now. Oh well, we still have 4 months to make some payup


----------



## PrimoSR

ProLawn Outdoor;1353895 said:


> Small world, I have several acts over that way. New truck looks nice, good luck with it this winter!


Thanks, what are you driving so I notice you next time?


----------



## PrimoSR

Willman940;1353926 said:


> yea, like I said the wind between the buildings is what did it. Speaking of which Primo/Conifer I think I saw you you at Excelsior and Baker in Minnetonka. last week sometime, you were headed south on baker if I remember right. In other news most of the side streets seem to be an ice rink at this point.


I'm sure you did. I am in that area at least once a week. You stil driving that blue Silerado?


----------



## PrimoSR

LwnmwrMan22;1353246 said:


> Does anybody have a price for a bag of salt from US salt in Burnsville?


I never got a hold of anyone over there and the website didn't work for a week so I gave up and bought from Peterson's.


----------



## PrimoSR

ryde307;1357147 said:


> Looks like a new game where in the world is primo. I saw you on 7 the other day in MInnetonka. Pro Lawn I think I passed you on 7 the other day as well.
> Green grass I saw you a bunch this summer in Waconia and Orono I believe.
> As for everyone else I probably passed you also but dont know your logos or names.


That's funny, I guess I do stand out. I have only seen one other bronze F350 driving around our area and it is the Dvorak tree guy, but he has the two tone which I really like! Any of you notice the new name/logo on the truck? I just put the decals on and want opinions. I can post pics later (at the cabin on the iPad right now). Western suburb guys should post pics of their trucks/logos so we all recognize each other. ryde I sent you a PM a week or so ago.


----------



## PrimoSR

ryde307;1357150 said:


> I dont for them as we had issues with wet product the few times but we get salt from Tony at Fertimix in Jordan pretty good prices. Also some people mentioned petersons in Minnetonka Hopkins maybe? Not positive on that.


Wizard said he had wet product from them as well. I ended up buying from Peterson's, great customer service (so far) and great prices.


----------



## PrimoSR

Green Grass;1357213 said:


> Yeah spend a lot of time in waconia and if not there usually in mound


I have seen you in Mound a couple of times. Do you live off of 15 just west of Mound?


----------



## banonea

all the gear is ready, now it can drop all it want's..........


----------



## mnglocker

I'm getting old. My GF snuck off quietly in the night because I fell asleep on the couch instead of keeping her warm in bed.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1357470 said:


> If it snowed 1.25" a month every year pretty soon your customers would stop paying as well. I personally love the snow and we tend to make more money when it does actually fall from the sky. I think I'm suffering from pre-seasonal depression if there is such a thing


Nah, I've always been decent with my customers. About 6-7 years ago we didn't plow for the first time until Feb. 2. We ended up plowing 7 total times that season.

I offered discounts on their lawn services next spring, or top dressed the mulch for no charge, stuff like that.

I realize that some here will think I'm an idiot because the customer signed up for a flat fee, and they sure weren't calling last season, asking if they could pay more, but most realize that over a 5-10 year stretch, there would be some seasons with alot of snow (last season) and there will be some seasons with minimal snow.

After the lot of snow last season, I'd like to see some minimal snow this season. That's all.


----------



## Camden

Nat'l Weather Service thinks we could see an inch tonight Thumbs Up


----------



## Green Grass

PrimoSR;1357651 said:


> I have seen you in Mound a couple of times. Do you live off of 15 just west of Mound?


Nope that would be my parents house and where I like to hide the stuff I dont want to keep at my house. I am sure you notice one of the trailers sitting there.


----------



## Green Grass

PrimoSR;1357647 said:


> That's funny, I guess I do stand out. I have only seen one other bronze F350 driving around our area and it is the Dvorak tree guy, but he has the two tone which I really like! Any of you notice the new name/logo on the truck? I just put the decals on and want opinions. I can post pics later (at the cabin on the iPad right now). Western suburb guys should post pics of their trucks/logos so we all recognize each other. ryde I sent you a PM a week or so ago.


Where is the cabin so we can all join?? do you want a picture of my truck or can you remember it??


----------



## wizardsr

PrimoSR;1357648 said:


> Wizard said he had wet product from them as well. I ended up buying from Peterson's, great customer service (so far) and great prices.


You made the right choice! Thumbs Up Peterson has been good to me as well.

I'm still using US for bulk and clearlane, they've been pretty good the last couple years, but their hours kind of stink. I was going to get a load of clearlane yesterday but they decided they needed a 4-day weekend.  Luckily it's supposed to go above freezing again tomorrow, so hopefully any ice tonight will be minimal because I'll be running bags in the buzz box.


----------



## PrimoSR

Green Grass;1357867 said:


> Nope that would be my parents house and where I like to hide the stuff I dont want to keep at my house. I am sure you notice one of the trailers sitting there.


Yeah a big enclosed trailer.


----------



## Green Grass

PrimoSR;1357941 said:


> Yeah a big enclosed trailer.


Yeah that one is hard to miss


----------



## Willman940

ryde307;1357150 said:


> I dont for them as we had issues with wet product the few times but we get salt from Tony at Fertimix in Jordan pretty good prices. Also some people mentioned petersons in Minnetonka Hopkins maybe? Not positive on that.


Peterson Pools sells salt?


----------



## wizardsr

Willman940;1358846 said:


> Peterson Pools sells salt?


No, different company. Peterson Salt and Water Treatment.


----------



## monson770

how are there prices/ storage situation?
that would be closer than northern salt, but i would want similar price/quality/consistancy as norhtern salt, cause i was very happy with there product.


----------



## SnowGuy73

wizardsr;1359830 said:


> No, different company. Peterson Salt and Water Treatment.


What do they get per bag?


----------



## wizardsr

monson770;1359845 said:


> how are there prices/ storage situation?
> that would be closer than northern salt, but i would want similar price/quality/consistancy as norhtern salt, cause i was very happy with there product.





Epic Lawn Care;1359918 said:


> What do they get per bag?


I don't have updated pricing this year, last year I believe it was 3.69/bag. I have enough stock that I didn't need to buy any this year. They don't do bulk, just bagged, they have a warehouse in Minnetonka off Cedar Lake Rd and Hopkins Crossroad where they usually stock quite a bit of solar and mixed product. Bigger orders like the semi load I bought they drop ship from the supplier.


----------



## deicepro

Got a phone number for them?
Any certain person to speak to?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Is that for straight up rock salt? Or a mix?


----------



## wizardsr

deicepro;1360162 said:


> Got a phone number for them?
> Any certain person to speak to?


The link to their website is a few posts up... Call the office, if you ever have any trouble, let me know, I have the owner's cell number as well.



LwnmwrMan22;1360241 said:


> Is that for straight up rock salt? Or a mix?


50lb bag of solar. That price is just going off memory, so don't quote me...  Every time I've shopped in the past, they've always been cheaper than US Salt, Cargill, Hill, etc. They've been pretty average on mixed stuff, but they don't move anywhere near the quantity of mixed ice melt as they do straight solar.


----------



## Tbrothers

wizardsr;1357869 said:


> You made the right choice! Thumbs Up Peterson has been good to me as well.
> 
> I'm still using US for bulk and clearlane, they've been pretty good the last couple years, but their hours kind of stink. I was going to get a load of clearlane yesterday but they decided they needed a 4-day weekend.  Luckily it's supposed to go above freezing again tomorrow, so hopefully any ice tonight will be minimal because I'll be running bags in the buzz box.


My cell number is on the answer machine! If you call and leave a message I would have called you back. I went in on saturday and loaded trucks from 12.30 to 3.30 everyone who left a message got a call back and got loaded.


----------



## Tbrothers

As for wet product thats funny because our bags are in a warehouse in bloomington. Only limited bags stored at the river. As for Wizard you had problems years ago and I think it was made right.As for prices,

50lb solar $4.50
50lb 95% salt 5% calcium treated with heatwave dyed blue $6.99
50lb 80% salt 10% calcium 10% Mag treated with heatwave dyed Green $8.99


----------



## mnlefty

Paul Douglas Blog on Star Tribune said:


> Preview of Winter?
> 
> "As November goes, so goes the winter". Really? Last year we had already picked up 9.3" snow, an omen of the 86" to come. Remember the horrific winter of 1996-97? The first of what became a parade of blizzards struck western Minnesota November 16-17. It doesn't work every winter, but the favored storm track and blocking patterns often manifest themselves by Dec. 1. With 3" so far does that mean we're out of the woods? Hardly. *But I sense our drought may worsen before conditions improve in 2012. That may translate into considerably less snow than last winter*, in spite of a mild La Nina.
> 
> A mild Monday (more 40s) gives way to an unusually sunny week (for November). Temperatures chill back down to average, but nothing Nanook looking out 15 days.
> 
> A major storm will pummel the east coast tomorrow; wind and T-storms triggering flight delays. *The next chance of accumulating snow here? December 11-12.* Don't hold your breath.


Anybody else still doing lawn work?


----------



## Camden

Tbrothers;1360567 said:


> As for wet product thats funny because our bags are in a warehouse in bloomington. Only limited bags stored at the river. As for Wizard you had problems years ago and I think it was made right.As for prices,
> 
> 50lb solar $4.50
> 50lb 95% salt 5% calcium treated with heatwave dyed blue $6.99
> 50lb 80% salt 10% calcium 10% Mag treated with heatwave dyed Green $8.99


What company are you with? If you're from US Salt I would agree that your issues have been rectified. Your staff used to have major attitude problems but now everyone is friendly and helpful. So kudos to you for getting that straightened out.


----------



## wizardsr

Tbrothers;1360545 said:


> My cell number is on the answer machine! If you call and leave a message I would have called you back. I went in on saturday and loaded trucks from 12.30 to 3.30 everyone who left a message got a call back and got loaded.


The forecast was getting weaker and weaker and I just made the decision Friday that I'd run bags if we got something worthwhile (still have over a dozen pallets sitting here I'd like to use up sooner of later, it's just so much less work, even with the buzz box, to run bulk). Didn't end up getting anything other than some drizzle and everything was dried up by the time the cold air moved in Saturday night.



Tbrothers;1360567 said:


> As for wet product thats funny because our bags are in a warehouse in bloomington. Only limited bags stored at the river. As for Wizard you had problems years ago and I think it was made right.


You didn't have the warehouse in Bloomington at the time, and everything was stored outside in Burnsville (I still remember the pallets lined up sometimes covered, sometimes not, where the sand pile is now). Are you guys still bagging your own product? I believe the last time I got bags from you they were diamond crystal, that was the year of the shortage though.

As for being made right, yes and no, they were replaced, but not without considerable hassle from Tom. However, since then he's definitely been friendlier and more pleasant to work with. Mistakes have been made, lessons have been learned, and everyone's kissed and made up. 

Good to chat with you the other day Travis! :waving:


----------



## Tbrothers

Camden;1360934 said:


> What company are you with? If you're from US Salt I would agree that your issues have been rectified. Your staff used to have major attitude problems but now everyone is friendly and helpful. So kudos to you for getting that straightened out.


Thanks I'm sure I know who your talking about. I've been there since 2000 and would think I've treated everyone with respect. Most of all our bags are kept in Bloomington now I only keep a dozen our so pallets down at the river for a few customers who don't want to make the 5 min trip to bloomington.

Wizard, yes we are bagging most of own stuff right now except for the solar. 'the blends are a nice product. We screen it all the mix and bag right in bloomington. Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

mnlefty;1360921 said:


> Anybody else still doing lawn work?


I'm heading back out tomorrow. A buddy of mine does foreclosure work and he keeps getting work from Fannie and Freddie.

We're going to do some more cleanups for the rest of the week, touchups more or less from the first ones we did this fall now that the rest of the leaves are down.

Less work in the spring.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1360934 said:


> What company are you with? If you're from US Salt I would agree that your issues have been rectified. Your staff used to have major attitude problems but now everyone is friendly and helpful. So kudos to you for getting that straightened out.


I'm pretty sure he is with US Salt being that someone had brought up wet salt bags from US Salt.

I have never had a problem with them be it bulk or bagged product. Most of the time we pick up at the Bloomington warehouse ( I think its off of 98th and Lyndale area) but last year we did get a couple of pallets from right down at the river location and still no problems here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

wizardsr;1360152 said:


> I don't have updated pricing this year, last year I believe it was 3.69/bag. I have enough stock that I didn't need to buy any this year. They don't do bulk, just bagged, they have a warehouse in Minnetonka off Cedar Lake Rd and Hopkins Crossroad where they usually stock quite a bit of solar and mixed product. Bigger orders like the semi load I bought they drop ship from the supplier.


Thanks for the info, I will keep them in mind if I'm ever in a pinch for salt up that way. Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Now that NWS has changed / increased percentages, what do you guys see happening tomorrow night / Thursday?

Also, can someone decipher this for me??

*QPF
Quantitative Precipitation Forecast. A spatial and temporal precipitation forecast that will predict the potential amount of future precipitation for a specified region, or area.*

And if there is a low "QPF" but a high possibility of precip, does that mean we'll have alot of flurries?


----------



## deicepro

It can snow anytime....payup


----------



## qualitycut

deicepro;1361610 said:


> It can snow anytime....payup


Yes I agree, going to do a few cleanups tomorrow just to keep the money flowing a bit.


----------



## scott3430

you still have leaf jobs to do ?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

scott3430;1361625 said:


> you still have leaf jobs to do ?


We received two more calls today to do leaf cleanups.

I've thought 'bout parking at some of my properties on the corners of busy streets with the baggers on, just to get the thought in peoples' minds.


----------



## qualitycut

scott3430;1361625 said:


> you still have leaf jobs to do ?


A contractor I landscape for sold a few of there houses the flipped and need them done otherwise no. Everything is put away.


----------



## scott3430

If i knew this fall would have been like this, i would of left my equipment out. ive got my 24 foot enclosed packed to the brim. Nice that you can have a little work til the next snow. Be nice to be out plowing as much as last winter...... busiest winter i ever had, how about you guys?


----------



## Camden

I had high hopes for this season. I know it's still early but I'm getting the vibe that it's going to be a slow season. Hopefully I'm wrong.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1361665 said:


> I had high hopes for this season. I know it's still early but I'm getting the vibe that it's going to be a slow season. Hopefully I'm wrong.


You're wrong...just wait. Once we get going, it'll be just like last year.


----------



## scott3430

LwnmwrMan22;1361677 said:


> You're wrong...just wait. Once we get going, it'll be just like last year.


Im all for that! payup


----------



## deicepro

Just keep thinking positive....no Debbie downers!!!


----------



## albhb3

you guys are spoiled just remember back to the winters of the early 2000s


----------



## mnlefty

Still pounding leaves here. With the way the leaves hung on the trees so late we're still getting all kinds of calls asking us to come back to touch up our cleanups.

I'm all seasonal on my snow route as well, so I'm thinking right now is karmic payback for the early and prolonged winter we had last year. We got snowed out on about 40 resi cleanups and of course the 86 inches of snow wasn't the best year for seasonal contracts.

I'm sure it will all catch up with me again at some point, but for the time being we'll be working on lawns through the end of the week.


----------



## mnglocker

I'm smiling, I just picked up another parking lot today. 

Right next to another one of mine.


----------



## wizardsr

mnglocker;1362216 said:


> I'm smiling, I just picked up another parking lot today.
> 
> Right next to another one of mine.


There's still un-signed commercial lots out there at the end of November?  Yikes, hope you get paid!


----------



## mnglocker

wizardsr;1362300 said:


> There's still un-signed commercial lots out there at the end of November?  Yikes, hope you get paid!


The Business owner's kid normally did it in past years, or the shop behind them would take care of it for barter. The kid's off at school now, and the shop sold their plow truck, so lucky for me I guess; we came to an agreed upon amount and verified the trigger amount and frequency of plowing in a storm, same as the neighboring lot. payup

I know just about every business owner in this town, so I'm not worried about not getting paid by them, they're good for it.


----------



## mnglocker

Anyone catch the ABC National News this morning? The weather terrorist on there are claiming up to 6 inches of wet stuff this week. (here in MN)


----------



## unit28

mnglocker;1362345 said:


> Anyone catch the ABC National News this morning? The weather terrorist on there are claiming up to 6 inches of wet stuff this week. (here in MN)


I believe it's for the Saturday night storm that's headed south. The temps are set to be cold enough at that time for decent snow....I don't really know as I stoped watching the news back in the late 1900's


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1362371 said:


> I don't really know as I stoped watching the news back in the late 1900's


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Is all the snow in ND going to train over us?? I see 2".


----------



## deicepro

LwnmwrMan22;1362552 said:


> Is all the snow in ND going to train over us?? I see 2".


Hope your right!!!


----------



## Camden

deicepro;1362567 said:


> Hope your right!!!


I hope he's wrong...instead of 2, I'd like to see 20 Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ian's "snow o meter" just said 6" of snow for us on Saturday.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

Epic Lawn Care;1363031 said:


> Ian's "snow o meter" just said 6" of snow for us on Saturday.....


Sorry Epic but I'm going to smile if that stupid thing is right for once. Bring it on.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Epic Lawn Care;1363031 said:


> Ian's "snow o meter" just said 6" of snow for us on Saturday.....


Yeah, and Chris Schaffer on 4 said it skirts us to the south.

I liked Ian's qualifier when he said that earlier today, all the snow was to the south, but that the latest run had it directly over the cities.

Funny, it's NEVER the other way around until AFTER the storm misses us.

"Oh, here's why we didn't get snow".....


----------



## qualitycut

Like the snow tonight was supposed to stay north.


----------



## Tbrothers

channel 11 she claims its going to hit more to the south on saturday.So the cities should see atleast 3.ussmileyflag


----------



## qualitycut

I wouldn't mind an inch tonight. A contractor called me today and wants me to trim some trees and do a yard of mulch.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Tbrothers;1363255 said:


> channel 11 she claims its going to hit more to the south on saturday.So the cities should see atleast 3.ussmileyflag


Here is the NAM model through the weekend.
The GFS model has it to the south about 50 miles.


----------



## qualitycut

Sss what you thinking for tonight.


----------



## Tbrothers

Accuweather is saying mostly cloudy on saturday and mostly sunny on sunday.:laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1363323 said:


> Sss what you thinking for tonight.


Quality,

Seems to be on track to stay mostly north of the minneapolis area and maybe an area that splits to the south. I don't think I will be plowing anything. I'm guessing you won't either unless we hit your 1" triggers you had last year if I remember right.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Tbrothers;1363341 said:


> Accuweather is saying mostly cloudy on saturday and mostly sunny on sunday.:laughing:


I like accuweather only when they have a huge total 8 days out. They are by far the most erratic long range forecasters around. Check today and compare to what you see tomorrow and they will be totally different. I still look everyday though.


----------



## qualitycut

Yea if we did plow the 1 inchers the customers would probably get mad after how this winter has started. They probably expect it to melt the next day.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snowing here just north of Forest Lake.


----------



## deicepro

qualitycut;1363381 said:


> Yea if we did plow the 1 inchers the customers would probably get mad after how this winter has started. They probably expect it to melt the next day.


Sad, isn't it?


----------



## qualitycut

Dave Dahl update
Light snow is spreading into the state and now it looks as though we'll get an inch or two even here in the Twin Cities by early Thursday.


----------



## ProLawn Outdoor

PrimoSR;1357637 said:


> Thanks, what are you driving so I notice you next time?


White reg cab 2500hd with boss straight blade.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Just started snowing in south minneapolis


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1363548 said:


> Just started snowing in south minneapolis


Coming down good?


----------



## SSS Inc.

I would say lightly snowing, not really sticking to the streets yet. I really don't think this will amount to much for you to worry about anyway. It did look like downtown on the news was coming down pretty good but it looks like any heavier snow should be out of here pretty quick. Dave Dahl teased about a possible Saturday storm.

The newest NAM model is just in and still shows 5-7" for the metro Saturday. I know we can't trust these things but its still fun to hope.


----------



## mnglocker

Wet sleaty snow in the west Hennepin/Wright County area started about 7:30pm. Starting to stick to the grass now at 10pm.


----------



## Ranger620

I got about a 1/4" in rogers. Looks Like its falling apart a little. Getting up at 3


----------



## ryde307

More of a rain sleet here in Chanhassen.
It is slippery out. 
We are going to head out to salt everything in the next hour and hope it takes csre of what ever may come which I dont think wil be more than 1/2inch or so. If more comes we will take care of it tomorrow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Funny how the hourly / 1/2 hour updates stopped from NWS's site as soon as the snow started around 6ish pm, instead of holding off until 3 am like they had said as well.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1:45 am. 1/2" in Stacy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

2:05. <1/2" in Forest Lake.


----------



## Shop's Lawn

Snowing in hudson but not sticking to roads/sidewalks much right now. Heading to bed and getting up at 5am to check sidewalks. Hope we dont get enough to plow! down to one truck out of 4 right now! Hmmm parts can show up anytime now!


----------



## mnglocker

3/8th" over and icey crust in Delano. (55328)


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1/4" in Hugo. 2:45.


----------



## Ranger620

3/8"-1/2" in rogers and not snowing. time for a cup of coffe and warm up the salt truck.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Downtown Minneapolis. 3:20. All streets / parking lots are wet, sidewalks that aren't south facing have snow on them.

By the time I spread (2) bags on my sidewalk, walked down and back 2 times, the first pass was melted down.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Maybe a quarter of an inch in Shakopee, roads and drives are just wet.


----------



## banonea

I got about 1/4" on my truck in Rochester. They say most of it will be done by noon here but ther are talking 2" to 4" between Sat. & Sun. then more on wed next week. this is starting to drive me nuts, I have all my gear ready to go, been working on trucks since July thinking it we were going to have snow by mid Nov. thegood thing is I have never been this prepaired for a season like I am this year. Had too many break downs last year and never had the stuff to fix it at 2am so we made sure this year we do..........


----------



## Advantage

We got anywhere from .5" to 2.5" depending on the elevation. First plow of the season! We did only about ten of the properties but salted everything.


----------



## scott3430

polk county WI and burnett county WI - we only got 1/4 inch. 1 inch i could of at least done a few lots. stinks :crying:, i hope saturday bring some plowable snow........payup


----------



## scott3430

Advantage;1363803 said:


> We got anywhere from .5" to 2.5" depending on the elevation. First plow of the season! We did only about ten of the properties but salted everything.


wow, where in WI got that much snow? Thumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

Anyone else have a bad feeling for this weekend? They say everyone in the metro will see some but the south east has a better chance.


----------



## deicepro

Hamelfire;1365226 said:


> Anyone else have a bad feeling for this weekend? They say everyone in the metro will see some but the south east has a better chance.


Yep...they were all screaming 3" to 6"....
Now, they are as quiet as a mouse....oops again


----------



## mnlefty

deicepro;1365229 said:


> Yep...they were all screaming 3" to 6"....
> Now, they are as quiet as a mouse....oops again


They just cannot help themselves. During the lead up they always say too early to make predictions, just not responsible. It looks to glance us and be heavier to the SE, but we'll wait and see.

Then as soon as a model run starts bringing it a little closer then it's get the hype machine fired up and start throwing around numbers too early. Now that the models are trending back to the original SE track it's like it never happened.

The drought we're in I'm sure has plenty to do with it too... they're so hard up for snow that they have to hype and over-analyze every chance.

My amateur ability tells me maaayybe up to 2" in the metro, but I wouldn't be surprised if end up under an inch.


----------



## mnlefty

Hamelfire;1365226 said:


> Anyone else have a* bad feeling for this weekend*? They say everyone in the metro will see some but the south east has a better chance.


Bad feeling that we get smacked, or bad feeling that we get missed? My hunch is we have a better chance of nothing vs. 5-6".


----------



## deicepro

mnlefty;1365240 said:


> They just cannot help themselves. During the lead up they always say too early to make predictions, just not responsible. It looks to glance us and be heavier to the SE, but we'll wait and see.
> 
> Then as soon as a model run starts bringing it a little closer then it's get the hype machine fired up and start throwing around numbers too early. Now that the models are trending back to the original SE track it's like it never happened.
> 
> The drought we're in I'm sure has plenty to do with it too... they're so hard up for snow that they have to hype and over-analyze every chance.
> 
> My amateur ability tells me maaayybe up to 2" in the metro, but I wouldn't be surprised if end up under an inch.


I agree, they have been so unreliable over the years that I have developed my own meteorological sense....


----------



## CityGuy

mnlefty;1365243 said:


> Bad feeling that we get smacked, or bad feeling that we get missed? My hunch is we have a better chance of nothing vs. 5-6".


Bad feeling we get hit. When they talk big amounts I am not worried. It misses us by a hundred miles or we get an inch. When they say an inch I worry because we get 6in.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I think we'll see a solid 2-3" across the metro. Both of the models I look at have slowly crept back toward the metro since last evening(one has 2-3" over the downtowns). Also, when paul douglas doesn't update for 18 hours usually means something will happen. A lousy 30 mile shift would bring some pretty good numbers in the city. Its still far enough away that anything can happen.


----------



## IDST

I wish they would make up their mind about this saturday


----------



## albhb3

3-6 sw metro


----------



## Advantage

scott3430;1363954 said:


> wow, where in WI got that much snow? Thumbs Up


Highest levels were in Duluth, MN (across the bridge)


----------



## PrimoSR

NWS 36 hour forecast.


----------



## deicepro

Cross your fingers....
At least half an inch!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We're putting this into service tomorrow night, University and 280 area if anyone would ever like to see how it works.


----------



## PrimoSR

LwnmwrMan22;1365630 said:


> We're putting this into service tomorrow night, University and 280 area if anyone would ever like to see how it works.


Too far for me. Have someone take a video though, that this is awesome!


----------



## unit28

THE 02.18Z ALSO CAME IN A LITTLE FURTHER TO THE
SOUTHEAST...WHICH GIVES US MORE CONFIDENCE TO KEEP MOST OF THE
TWIN CITIES METRO BELOW 2-2.5" OF SNOWFALL. THE GFS REMAINS THE
FURTHEST TO THE SOUTH...AND THE ECMWF IS IN BETWEEN THE TWO...BUT
OVERALL CLOSER TO THE NAM THAN GFS. THE MODEL CONSENSUS /INCLUDING
ENSEMBLE MEANS/ KEEPS THE HEAVIEST SNOWBAND NEAR A LINE FROM
OWATONNA/ALBERT LEA...TO GOODHUE...TO EAU CLAIRE...OR RIGHT ALONG
THE MPX/ARX CWA BORDER. IN TERMS OF TIMING...BANDED PRECIP SHOULD
BEGIN LIFTING NORTH ACROSS THE MN/IA BORDER AROUND MID MORNING
TOMORROW AND CONTINUE SLOWLY TO THE NORTH AND EAST.

hmmm. the keywords are *should and slowly continue.*
Not sure what that means


----------



## albhb3

so anyone hear about those 2 idiots on red lake today word has it they ended up riding an iceburg


----------



## banonea

it is looking to hit rochester right in the nuts. I was hoping for a easy 3" maby 4" so I could try all the gear out, but it looks like it will be trial by fire, or should I say ice........


----------



## SSS Inc.

I don't think the metro will see big totals but I think most of us around these parts should see a couple inches. I'm hoping the ground temp has cooled enough so anything that falls sticks. I am curious what the next model runs are showing.

BTW: The new nws graphics that primo had shows 2.1" in minneapolis over the duration of the storm. ( Primo: thats a six hour total)


----------



## deicepro

Weatherbug is saying 2" for the west metro now....that's up from a trace earlier today...haha


----------



## PrimoSR

SSS Inc.;1365793 said:


> BTW: The new nws graphics that primo had shows 2.1" in minneapolis over the duration of the storm. ( Primo: thats a six hour total)


I saw that after I posted, however at the time I posted it that was the only six hour period that had accumulations in Mpls.


----------



## Camden

albhb3;1365709 said:


> so anyone hear about those 2 idiots on red lake today word has it they ended up riding an iceburg


There are guys setting up permanent houses on North Long Lake in Brainerd. If there's 3" of ice I'd be shocked


----------



## albhb3

Camden;1365872 said:


> There are guys setting up permanent houses on North Long Lake in Brainerd. If there's 3" of ice I'd be shocked


ya I heard that somebody up that way was using a ranger to pull there shack out I guess he was spudding every 100ft or so. Im into ice fishin but damn 3 inches isnt enough


----------



## SSS Inc.

Primo,
Didn't mean to sound like a jerk or anything. They have been changing all day, in the right direction I might add. payup


----------



## PrimoSR

Paul's update...

SATURDAY: Shovelable/plowable snowfall event begins by midday, mainly across southeast Minnesota. The Twin Cities looks to get clipped with some light stuff, could be worth of some light shoveling/brushing in the southeast Metro, by the evening hours. High: 34 Winds: SW turning NW 5-15mph.

SATURDAY NIGHT: Heaviest snow potential is from the afternoon hours of Saturday through the evening hours of Saturday. Total accumulations across the Twin Cities: 1" to 3" (heavier amounts on the southeast side of the metro and the lighter amounts on the northwest side of the metro). Low: 23. Winds: NNW 5-15mph


----------



## PrimoSR

SSS Inc.;1365902 said:


> Primo,
> Didn't mean to sound like a jerk or anything. They have been changing all day, in the right direction I might add. payup


Oh I know! I was just pointing out how much it is changing on an hourly basis too.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Just saw that myself on pd site. It only took him 24 hours to update. Why do these little storms always have to divide the metro into the have and have not. 
Update: The new NAM model keeps the metro in the 2+ range.

I think Paul D. thinks a plowable event is like 4+inches sometimes. I don't think he realizes plenty of people plow at anywhere from 1-2"


----------



## deicepro

Camden;1365872 said:


> There are guys setting up permanent houses on North Long Lake in Brainerd. If there's 3" of ice I'd be shocked


And your surprised?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1365910 said:


> Just saw that myself on pd site. It only took him 24 hours to update. Why do these little storms always have to divide the metro into the have and have not.
> Update: The new NAM model keeps the metro in the 2+ range.
> 
> *I think Paul D. thinks a plowable event is like 4+inches sometimes.* I don't think he realizes plenty of people plow at anywhere from 1-2"


They all do. I think it's something they learn in school.

I suppose to the typical homeowner, it's an unwritten rule if you have a plow guy, he comes at over 3-4", whereas anything under that, you can supposedly handle with a shovel.


----------



## qualitycut

Yea I have always wondered what they call plowable. It seems sometimes it is 2 and sometimes it is 4.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1366049 said:


> Yea I have always wondered what they call plowable. It seems sometimes it is 2 and sometimes it is 4.


I'm glad to know I'm not the only loser that got up at 2-3 am just to try to get on a 3rd shift sleep pattern.

It looks like the storm must be slowing down and backing up a hair.

All day yesterday NWS said around an inch for us up around Forest Lake, mainly before midnight, now it's 1-3".

For St. Paul they kept saying 1-3" before midnight, now it's 2-4" mainly before 3 am.


----------



## mnglocker

I'm using JohnDee for my forecast on this one. 1-4" sounds good to me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

My Accuweather is still saying 0.9" total snowfall for this event.


----------



## Tbrothers

:redbounce I'm no weather man but looking at the radar it seems to be tracking more north.Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1366052 said:


> I'm glad to know I'm not the only loser that got up at 2-3 am just to try to get on a 3rd shift sleep pattern.
> 
> It looks like the storm must be slowing down and backing up a hair.
> 
> All day yesterday NWS said around an inch for us up around Forest Lake, mainly before midnight, now it's 1-3".
> 
> For St. Paul they kept saying 1-3" before midnight, now it's 2-4" mainly before 3 am.


I was just getting home from the bar.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1366193 said:


> I was just getting home from the bar.


Crap I am a loser.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/uppermissvly_loop.php

While I agree there's moisture moving north, the bulk of the moisture down in OK seems to be more on a ENE line.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1366222 said:


> http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/uppermissvly_loop.php
> 
> While I agree there's moisture moving north, the bulk of the moisture down in OK seems to be more on a ENE line.


I think if that stuff from OK came this way we would be in the 18-20" range.


----------



## unit28

If that area of forced dry air {no precip} would relax a bit, I'd be happy.
As it stands I may not see much, I'm still out of the advisory area In Isanti.


----------



## mnglocker

I washed my truck last night. Just saying....


----------



## deicepro

Maybe its time to rebuild the rearend in one of the trucks.....that should make it snow...


----------



## mnglocker

deicepro;1366456 said:


> Maybe its time to rebuild the rearend in one of the trucks.....that should make it snow...


BTDT last year. Nothing like a $1500 expense when there's no cash flow.


----------



## Green Grass

mnglocker;1366451 said:


> I washed my truck last night. Just saying....


I would have droped mine off for you to do.


----------



## monson770

im sitting at my computer with sweaty palms, gently rocking back and forth waiting for snow to start falling.....:bluebounc


----------



## CityGuy

Just washed the chevy. Now it should snow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Who's gonna be the first one to call it a bust?


----------



## TKLAWN

well it's 3 o clock and I have yet to see a flake here.


----------



## Eronningen

Coming down hard by Rochester right now.


----------



## mnlefty

Just saw some light stuff start around the shop in Savage about 245, nothing in Richfield here yet...

Not ready to say bust yet, looks like the dry bubble protecting the metro is giving out. About an hour ago radar looked like the metro was guarded by big walls, now it's filling in a bit.

http://radar.weather.gov/ridge/radar.php?rid=MPX&product=N0R&overlay=11101111&loop=yes


----------



## SSS Inc.

I'm not seeing a bust at all personally. Lefty you're right on, it looks like the atmosphere is saturated. Starting to snow in south minneapolis. My wife just called from a traffic jam downtown and said its snowing pretty good all of a sudden. There are some pretty good bands lining up. I think the heart of the metro will easily see 2".


3:34 its picking up in intensity


----------



## farmerkev

Seeing few flakes in the air here now in Saint Paul. Few and far between.


----------



## CityGuy

Figures I wash the truck and 30 minutes later it starts snowing. Well I did my part.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm headed to wash mine right now.

Had one of my driver's call in sick.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1366562 said:


> I'm headed to wash mine right now.
> 
> Had one of my driver's call in sick.


Bottle flu?


----------



## mnglocker

Hamelfire;1366559 said:


> Figures I wash the truck and 30 minutes later it starts snowing. Well I did my part.


Thanks for stepping up. :salute:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Coming down pretty fast in south mpls now. Better go to shakoppe and get my truck. Everything is white. I was a little worried about melting again but apparently it has been cold enough to get the ground temp down.
Thanks to all of those that washed your trucks!


----------



## CityGuy

Roads are white here. 1/8 inch or so


----------



## mnglocker

Roads are starting to get white here in Delano. (12 miles west of Hamelfire)


----------



## Green Grass

mnglocker;1366574 said:


> Roads are starting to get white here in Delano. (12 miles west of Hamelfire)


10 miles west of mnglocker it isn't snowing and have not seen a flake yet


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

No flakes when I pulled into the wash. Get done, pull out of the bay, there are flakes falling.

You all are welcome!


----------



## djagusch

Snow here in St Croix Falls, WI. Looking at the traffic cams snow is coming down good in the cities.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1366584 said:


> No flakes when I pulled into the wash. Get done, pull out of the bay, there are flakes falling.
> 
> You all are welcome!


Thank you for doing your part as well:salute:


----------



## Eronningen

We had a freezing drizzle bout this am and the city/county and private lots were salted. Despite the salt brine/residue we have 1/4 to half inch already and they say its suppose to pick up intesity after dark. Rochester area. me and my crew just need to get it all done so we can head up to Vikings h=game and watch them get their azz kicked at noon.


----------



## deicepro

Radar shows definite snow, but its not here....( west of delano )


----------



## CityGuy

deicepro;1366653 said:


> Radar shows definite snow, but its not here....( west of delano )


Solid 1/4 here and still comming.payup


----------



## qualitycut

1.5 inches in Inver grove


----------



## deicepro

Hamelfire;1366657 said:


> Solid 1/4 here and still comming.payup


Rub it in why don't you?..


----------



## mnlefty

Just stuck the ruler in the driveway here right near best buy hq and I've got about 3/4".


----------



## Green Grass

deicepro;1366653 said:


> Radar shows definite snow, but its not here....( west of delano )


just started here now have a dusting.


----------



## scott3430

got a 1/4 " in frederic wi


----------



## SSS Inc.

Almost 2" in south minneapolis. Big big flakes now. Looks to me like we should get 3 to 4 inches easy . Here anyway.payup


----------



## monson770

solid 2" here, more coming down, radar shows the storm kind of lingering around a bitpayup


----------



## CityGuy

strong inch here. still comming down. small flakes


----------



## Green Grass

looks like it fell apart out west


----------



## IDST

1.5 here in St. Louis Park.


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;1366876 said:


> looks like it fell apart out west


yeah we have les than an inch and just a few flurries. Anyone know how much in minnetonka area??


----------



## deicepro

It's done here, I think I could clean up my lots with one good fart...


----------



## lsmain

Still coming down in st Paul, looking like an easy 3 if not 4 in. Suppose to go till 5 am


----------



## Tbrothers

solid 2 in farmington really starting to slow down.


----------



## deicepro

Tbrothers;1366922 said:


> solid 2 in farmington really starting to slow down.


At least you get to play!!


----------



## Tbrothers

Heading out at midnight, should all be done by then.:salute:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Slowed way down for a while but the big flakes are back in south mpls. Creeping towards 2 3/8".


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1366892 said:


> yeah we have les than an inch and just a few flurries. Anyone know how much in minnetonka area??


maybe an inch


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The storm has slowed down now it looks on radar. I told my guys midnight, but I might have to change that to 2 am.


----------



## djagusch

lsmain;1366917 said:


> Still coming down in st Paul, looking like an easy 3 if not 4 in. Suppose to go till 5 am


How much is down right now in St Paul?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I told the guys earlier that we would head out at midnight. Looks like the snow is slowing down in its east movement. Might have to call them all and tell them 2 am.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1366982 said:


> I told the guys earlier that we would head out at midnight. Looks like the snow is slowing down in its east movement. Might have to call them all and tell them 2 am.


I am thinking the same for us. Was hoping it would be out of here by 10 or so but there is a pretty good band right over the city now. If this keeps up til midnight we'll get 4+ inches on this end of town.


----------



## PrimoSR

Any reports from Brooklyn Center? All of my stuff is St. Louis Park, Golden Valley, and Brooklyn Center. I think I am heading out around 11pm.


----------



## Green Grass

PrimoSR;1366989 said:


> Any reports from Brooklyn Center? All of my stuff is St. Louis Park, Golden Valley, and Brooklyn Center. I think I am heading out around 11pm.


how much in Orono?


----------



## PrimoSR

Green Grass;1366993 said:


> how much in Orono?


1" on the sidewalk, but it is snowing again now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

3.25" in south minneapolis. Looking at the radar I think we will hit 5" by midnight. Hope you guys to the west are getting some now.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1367036 said:


> 3.25" in south minneapolis. Looking at the radar I think we will hit 5" by midnight. Hope you guys to the west are getting some now.


just a dusting here and we are only 20 miles west of 494


----------



## mnlefty

SSS Inc.;1367036 said:


> 3.25" in south minneapolis. Looking at the radar I think we will hit 5" by midnight. Hope you guys to the west are getting some now.


What part of s minneapolis? I'm not far from you just nw of 35w/494 and you've been consistantly 1/2 to 3/4 higher than me just a couple miles away.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

What the hell!?!?!? Doesn't Fox know that it's SNOWING?!?!?! We NEED Ian!!! Get this freaking Big 10 championship game OFF THE AIIIIRRRR!!!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1367058 said:


> What the hell!?!?!? Doesn't Fox know that it's SNOWING?!?!?! We NEED Ian!!! Get this freaking Big 10 championship game OFF THE AIIIIRRRR!!!!!!!


Kstc has 9 oclock news


----------



## SSS Inc.

mnlefty;1367051 said:


> What part of s minneapolis? I'm not far from you just nw of 35w/494 and you've been consistantly 1/2 to 3/4 higher than me just a couple miles away.


Lefty, I noticed that myself. I'm not inflating the number either. I am just west of lake Nakomis. Maybe you're under a tree Its coming down pretty good still.

The cut off seems pretty sharp to the west and north as well as south. The strongest band right now is centered in the 494/694 loop.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1367067 said:


> Lefty, I noticed that myself. I'm not inflating the number either. I am just west of lake Nakomis. Maybe you're under a tree Its coming down pretty good still.
> 
> The cut off seems pretty sharp to the west and north as well as south. The strongest band right now is centered in the 494/694 loop.


I just heard from some people by lake nokomis they said 1.5 on the high side. Is the cut off that drastic? Or they are high.


----------



## Ranger620

If I strech the tape measure I got 1/2" in rogers at best.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1367061 said:


> Kstc has 9 oclock news


I know, I know... there's no "tongue in cheek" emoticon.... I suppose I could


----------



## mnlefty

3.5 on the nuts as of a couple minutes ago.


----------



## qualitycut

So that guy from Inver Grove with the 400 pounds of weed owned a lawncare and plowing company. Kinda funny because I always thought he was a shady guy.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1367109 said:


> So that guy from Inver Grove with the 400 pounds of weed owned a lawncare and plowing company. Kinda funny because I always thought he was a shady guy.


Friend of yours? What company?


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1367112 said:


> Friend of yours? What company?


Not a friend he owed a lot of money to a lot of people the gas station he mowed wouldnt even take his checks. Trails end lawn care i think he used to do a lot of stuff in Inver Grove but have not seen much of him this year, I guess he found a better industry.


----------



## Wesley's Lawn

LwnmwrMan22;1365630 said:


> We're putting this into service tomorrow night, University and 280 area if anyone would ever like to see how it works.


That thing looks fun, need someone to run it? Thumbs Up

What part of university? I'll most likely be through that area tonight.


----------



## unit28

GFS HAS INCREASED QPF VALUES A BIT MORE TOWARD THE NAM SOLUTION. 
INCREASED SNOW AMOUNTS A BIT ACROSS AREAS FROM MKT TO SE METRO BASED LARGELY ON TRACK OF SURFACE/850 MB LOW CENTERS. 

HEAVY SNOW OFTEN SETS UP 70
TO 90 MILES N OF 850 MB LOW TRACK..AND 850 MB LOW TRACKS FROM SW
IA TO JUST S OF LSE BY 06Z THEN INTO E UPR MICHIGAN BY 12Z. KEPT
SNOW AMOUNTS IN THE 3 TO 6 INCH ADVISORY.

I see a smidge on the pavement here....sigh


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1367120 said:


> Not a friend he owed a lot of money to a lot of people the gas station he mowed wouldnt even take his checks. Trails end lawn care i think he used to do a lot of stuff in Inver Grove but have not seen much of him this year, I guess he found a better industry.


I guess he stuck with grass


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1367072 said:


> I just heard from some people by lake nokomis they said 1.5 on the high side. Is the cut off that drastic? Or they are high.


They are high.

I've got a solid 4" now.

Update: NWS said 3.2" for Edina at 9:20.


----------



## djagusch

I measured 3" in st paul (johnson pkwy/94). Also 4.5" in maplewwod (clarence /frost).


----------



## CityGuy

And there is the call. 0400 start.


----------



## mnglocker

I just 2" in Delano. More in Long Lake. Orono Public works went out once already and They're waiting for the PD to call them in the early AM again.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1.25" in Wyoming. 2" in Blaine / Ham Lake.


Unit-you got a total in Isanti? I've got 7 empty lots that are in foreclosure I have to maintain for the bank if they are over 3/4".


----------



## Green Grass

mnglocker;1367241 said:


> I just 2" in Delano. More in Long Lake. Orono Public works went out once already and They're waiting for the PD to call them in the early AM again.


Where did you measure 2" at??? Most I found was an inch


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1367243 said:


> 1.25" in Wyoming. 2" in Blaine / Ham Lake.
> 
> Unit-you got a total in Isanti? I've got 7 empty lots that are in foreclosure I have to maintain for the bank if they are over 3/4".


Isanti at "my checkpoint" right on 3/4"
It ain't a gonna melt today, so you're the boss on that call..

Close enough for me though to pull the trigger and do the job
as noted. 3/4 trigger, it's there.

My suggestion....git r done, it'll let you sleep better knowing your buts covered for liabilty reasons...good luck.

THE TOTALS BELOW ARE SEPARATED INTO SNOW...AND ICE AND SLEET
CATEGORIES...THEN BY AMOUNT...AND ARE NOT NECESSARILY THE
FINAL AMOUNT FOR EACH LOCATION.

SNOW REPORTS LISTED BY AMOUNT

INCHES LOCATION ST COUNTY TIME
------ ----------------------- -- -------------- -------
5.30 12 N BRUCE WI RUSK 1200 AM
5.00 MAPLEWOOD MN RAMSEY 0116 AM
5.00 HASTINGS MN DAKOTA 1140 PM
4.90 3 N CAMERON WI BARRON 0955 PM
4.80 1 SE RED WING MN GOODHUE 0847 PM
4.60 FAIRMONT MN MARTIN 1110 PM
4.50 HAUGEN WI BARRON 1010 PM
4.50 NORTH MANKATO MN NICOLLET 1000 PM
4.40 INVER GROVE HEIGHTS MN DAKOTA 1200 AM
4.30 NORTH ST. PAUL MN RAMSEY 0431 AM
4.30 SHAKOPEE MN SCOTT 1100 PM
4.20 BLOOMINGTON MN HENNEPIN 1200 AM
4.00 WELLS MN FARIBAULT 0345 AM
4.00 MANKATO MN BLUE EARTH 1115 PM
3.70 LAKEVILLE MN DAKOTA 0100 AM
3.30 HASTINGS MN DAKOTA 0744 PM
3.20 1 SW EDINA MN HENNEPIN 0915 PM
3.10 MENOMONIE WI DUNN 1130 PM
3.10 2 W PRIOR LAKE MN SCOTT 0852 PM
3.10 2 N TAINTER LAKE WI DUNN 0635 PM
3.00 CHANHASSEN MN CARVER 1210 AM
3.00 EAU CLAIRE WI EAU CLAIRE 1130 PM
3.00 6 NW RICE LAKE WI BARRON 0645 PM
2.90 JIM FALLS WI CHIPPEWA 0913 PM
2.80 3 NE BURNSVILLE MN DAKOTA 0845 PM
2.70 5 SW ST PAUL MN RAMSEY 0842 PM
2.50 1 SSE CHASKA MN CARVER 0821 PM
2.50 HAUGEN WI BARRON 0604 PM
2.10 MADELIA MN WATONWAN 0700 PM
2.00 PLYMOUTH MN HENNEPIN 0345 AM
1.70 CHAMPLIN MN HENNEPIN 0159 AM
1.20 LONG LAKE MN HENNEPIN 0628 PM
1.00 GLENCOE MN MCLEOD 0159

so far...............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Thanks Unit. Yeah, I'll head up and do them this afternoon.


----------



## qualitycut

unit where do you find those numbers?


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1367340 said:


> unit where do you find those numbers?


http://www.crh.noaa.gov/mpx/

top of the pages says snowfall totals.


----------



## mnglocker

Green Grass;1367253 said:


> Where did you measure 2" at??? Most I found was an inch


County 30 and highway 12.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1367343 said:


> http://www.crh.noaa.gov/mpx/
> 
> top of the pages says snowfall totals.


Thank you...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hey lefty,

What was your final measurement in Richfield? I ended up with a little more then 4".

Anyone else have to deal with a nice slick glaze on the surface? Seemed like every lot I plowed was extremely slippery.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1368138 said:


> Hey lefty,
> 
> What was your final measurement in Richfield? I ended up with a little more then 4".
> 
> Anyone else have to deal with a nice slick glaze on the surface? Seemed like every lot I plowed was extremely slippery.


Yea same here. When I would backdrag the snow and then push it the pile wouldnt scrape down well either


----------



## albhb3

so I must say it feels great to be nfc north champs


----------



## banonea

We got around 5" in Rochester. All in all it was a good first storm. My brother and I got started around 10:0pm because we couldn't't sleep. we finished the last of our 32 accounts, most comical at 630am. Only a few minor issues, blew 2 hydro lines. thank god I had just got 2 of them made on Fri.( i'll never go without spare lines ever again), broke the recoil on 2 of the blowers and my older Meyer had a problem with the up/down toggle, I think it is a loose wire.Considering we had 13 new accounts this year, 7 of them being all of the McDonald's in Rochester and Byron and 2 new drivers, I think we did good for not knowing the lots. Considering that at this time last year I was $15,000.00 in the hole with breakdown, I'm Damm Happy. Time to fix the gear and wet ready for the next. :yow!:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Thought you guys might get a kick out of this.....


----------



## deicepro

Epic Lawn Care;1368643 said:


> Thought you guys might get a kick out of this.....


Now that's funny sh!t...
I'm surpised how well it works!!


----------



## mnlefty

SSS Inc.;1368138 said:


> Hey lefty,
> 
> What was your final measurement in Richfield? I ended up with a little more then 4".
> 
> Anyone else have to deal with a nice slick glaze on the surface? Seemed like every lot I plowed was extremely slippery.


Ended up right around 4 as well, Richfield and Edina.



qualitycut;1368150 said:


> Yea same here. When I would backdrag the snow and then push it the pile wouldnt scrape down well either


Same here regarding the glaze and packing... I noticed a significant difference based on color of driveways. Blacktop, darker pavers, stamped/stained concrete... anything that was a little darker seemed to have just enough heat in it yet to melt the bottom of the snow and create a really slick surface. A few of them had enough heat to get the snow sticky enough to roll and push instead of going through blower the way it should. Lighter concrete, north facing, etc.. had no troubles at all. I had also significant traction issues with the toolcat on anything with a little glaze and a little slope.


----------



## SnowGuy73

deicepro;1368664 said:


> Now that's funny sh!t...
> I'm surpised how well it works!!


Thats what I was thinking too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm looking for a new push spreader for a set of sidewalks I've got. Right now I use a SS Lesco spreader but these sidewalks are 5' wide and I'm looking for a spreader that has the drop down deflectors.

My Lesco spreader has a deflector on one side, but I want one with a deflector on all 3 sides. That way I can calibrate to drop enough and have better control over the spread width without slowing the speed.

I know I've seen them, just can't remeber where, other than the Salt Dogg ones at Crysteel or Plow World.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1369405 said:


> I'm looking for a new push spreader for a set of sidewalks I've got. Right now I use a SS Lesco spreader but these sidewalks are 5' wide and I'm looking for a spreader that has the drop down deflectors.
> 
> My Lesco spreader has a deflector on one side, but I want one with a deflector on all 3 sides. That way I can calibrate to drop enough and have better control over the spread width without slowing the speed.
> 
> I know I've seen them, just can't remeber where, other than the Salt Dogg ones at Crysteel or Plow World.


Here is a few, they go all the way down the page not just the 2 on top.

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/to...reader&mkwid=sa5vNyrVR&pcrid=10118441711&mt=b


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1369521 said:


> Here is a few, they go all the way down the page not just the 2 on top.
> 
> http://www.northerntool.com/shop/to...reader&mkwid=sa5vNyrVR&pcrid=10118441711&mt=b


I use that cheap blue one and it's worked great for many seasons. It had a flat tire once and that's been the only issue. Can't beat it for $150.


----------



## wizardsr

LwnmwrMan22;1369405 said:


> I'm looking for a new push spreader for a set of sidewalks I've got. Right now I use a SS Lesco spreader but these sidewalks are 5' wide and I'm looking for a spreader that has the drop down deflectors.
> 
> My Lesco spreader has a deflector on one side, but I want one with a deflector on all 3 sides. That way I can calibrate to drop enough and have better control over the spread width without slowing the speed.
> 
> I know I've seen them, just can't remeber where, other than the Salt Dogg ones at Crysteel or Plow World.


Check out the Meyer Hotshot HD. I have one and the guys love it. Only problem (a very minor one at that) is the deflector is stainless steel, so it can make a bit of a racket with straight rock salt.

The other thing I've done on the cheapo spreaders is make my own deflectors out of abs. You can heat it with a heat gun to bend it how you want, and use stainless u-bolts to bolt it on the frame of the spreader. Something to consider for your Lesco if that's the only issue in using if for sidewalks.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

These flurries and snow showers can stop anytime.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

*LwnmwrMan22 These flurries and snow showers can stop anytime.*

I agree just hit us with another 4"+


----------



## IMAGE

Anyone have a 6.5' bed for a 2009 chevy 2500hd in white? 2007-2011 fits. GMC white I think is the same also.

Or who are the bigger service body installers in MN that might have a new take off box sitting around?


----------



## lsmain

Selling a hiniker v plow $3000 obo. Needs mount and joystick. All that is for sale is the plow itself.located in st paul. [email protected]- dave


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

IMAGE;1370753 said:


> Anyone have a 6.5' bed for a 2009 chevy 2500hd in white? 2007-2011 fits. GMC white I think is the same also.
> 
> Or who are the bigger service body installers in MN that might have a new take off box sitting around?


Crysteel or Truck Utilities


----------



## IMAGE

LwnmwrMan22;1370792 said:


> Crysteel or Truck Utilities


 Thanks!


----------



## Wesley's Lawn

IMAGE;1370753 said:


> Anyone have a 6.5' bed for a 2009 chevy 2500hd in white? 2007-2011 fits. GMC white I think is the same also.
> 
> Or who are the bigger service body installers in MN that might have a new take off box sitting around?


Larson Implement in Harris, MN, Aspen Equipment in Bloomingtion


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Forgot about Larson. They'd be my go to. Also, Craigslist.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

So there's more snow in Texas and New Mexico than here 

Ohnsorg in Chaska and Midland Equipment in Lakeville can't think of any more than already said. You should share pics of why you need a box


----------



## SSS Inc.

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1372424 said:


> You should share pics of why you need a box


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SSS Inc.;1372446 said:


> That's what I was thinking.


It may be too painful:crying:


----------



## IMAGE

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1372424 said:


> So there's more snow in Texas and New Mexico than here
> 
> Ohnsorg in Chaska and Midland Equipment in Lakeville can't think of any more than already said. You should share pics of why you need a box





SSS Inc.;1372446 said:


> That's what I was thinking.





NICHOLS LANDSCA;1372464 said:


> It may be too painful:crying:


Sure, its nothing major. I just bought the truck and it came with this dent. I plan on reselling it, so I didn't want to send it to a body shop for bondo, figured the right thing to do was to put a new stock box one. I found a nice used one and I'm having it put on next week. If anyone's interested, I'll be asking $18,500 after it's fixed. Its a 2009 with 149xxx miles. 6.0 Vortec, 6spd auto. Tommy Lift not included.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Where o where did you get the box?


----------



## djagusch

www.car-part.com is a good site to look up parts on multi salvage yards. Some salvage yards buy take offs for upfitters also.


----------



## IMAGE

LwnmwrMan22;1373001 said:


> Where o where did you get the box?


Bert's Truck Equipment in Moorhead came through. They are putting a body on one tomorrow, after i talked to them the other day they made the guy on offer on trade in, and sold it to me. I'm sure they made a few hundo on the deal, but they saved me some coin too so I'm happy.

I did find a guy in Detroit Lakes with a bunch too. He has about 100 for all different types of trucks. If you need his info let me know.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Next Wed/Thursday is starting to look interesting. Its a ways out but there but there is some agreement between a few of the models. I hope so.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Blah blah blah.....


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1373679 said:


> Next Wed/Thursday is starting to look interesting. Its a ways out but there but there is some agreement between a few of the models. I hope so.


Any guess as to the storm's track at this point? Just wondering if we're going to get missed again up here...


----------



## IMAGE

Camden;1373792 said:


> Any guess as to the storm's track at this point? Just wondering if we're going to get missed again up here...


I forget where I saw it. But it said "northern Mississippi river valley" .... Kind of a broad area sorry but it's all I've heard on next weeks storm so far.


----------



## Camden

That'd be just fine with me since my town sits right on the banks of the Mississippi Thumbs Up


----------



## Advantage

John Dee has 2-5" covering most of the state.


----------



## unit28

0335 AM CST SAT DEC 10 2011

VALID 131200Z - 181200Z

...PREDICTABILITY TOO LOW TO DELINEATE A REGIONAL SVR RISK AREA...

\

I'm gettin nuttin...
.
for Christmas


----------



## 4x4Farmer

unit28;1374571 said:


> \
> 
> I'm gettin nuttin...
> .
> for Christmas


Looking the same here! Our last measurable precipitation was about a Inch of rain back in the first week of Aug. We had one little dusting of freezing rain/snow about a week ago but it wasn't hardly worth sanding. You go any direction around us and they have had some decent snow....but not here in the red river valley. Hopefully things will turn around soon. Doesn't look like any extra spending cash for Christmas this year.


----------



## miked9372

on average we should have 10" on the ground by now. i look outside and i still can see my grass. slow winter so far. I hope this year will not be a bust.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It won't be a bust, it's just starting out "average". Average is about 16 plows / year with a 1" trigger, on average 3", which would put us at 48", and throw in (2) 8"+ snowfalls and you're at 64", which is actually above average. 55" is average for the cities, give or take 2-3".


----------



## banonea

have faith my brothers in snow......offer the snow gods a bikini and have the wife/girlfriend do the snow dance in your in her best teddy and it will come, thats what I am about to do.laughing: If nothing else it will give you somthing to watch till the snow shows upThumbs Up:


----------



## 4x4Farmer

banonea;1375484 said:


> have faith my brothers in snow......offer the snow gods a bikini and have the wife/girlfriend do the snow dance in your in her best teddy and it will come, thats what I am about to do.laughing: If nothing else it will give you somthing to watch till the snow shows upThumbs Up:


Im going to throw that one out to the wife...but im not sure she will agree....


----------



## maverjohn

banonea;1375484 said:


> have faith my brothers in snow......offer the snow gods a bikini and have the wife/girlfriend do the snow dance in your in her best teddy and it will come, thats what I am about to do.laughing: If nothing else it will give you somthing to watch till the snow shows upThumbs Up:


I'm with you on that, :waving: I think a vergin would work best but those days are long gone, so the best I think I'll get is a birthday suit day :laughing:


----------



## PrimoSR

What are people thinking about this freezing rain?


----------



## deicepro

PrimoSR;1376237 said:


> What are people thinking about this freezing rain?


Well, if we can't plow.... At least we can salt!!!!!!


----------



## PrimoSR

You think it is going to get cold enough to freeze overnight?


----------



## Camden

You guys have precip falling? It's bone dry up here :crying:


----------



## PrimoSR

No, not yet anyway.


----------



## ryde307

If the weather goes the way they think we will salt tonight. I hope anyways. I would rather have some decent snow but I will take salting also. At least equipment is moving.


----------



## 87chevy

4x4Farmer;1374779 said:


> Looking the same here! Our last measurable precipitation was about a Inch of rain back in the first week of Aug. We had one little dusting of freezing rain/snow about a week ago but it wasn't hardly worth sanding. You go any direction around us and they have had some decent snow....but not here in the red river valley. Hopefully things will turn around soon. Doesn't look like any extra spending cash for Christmas this year.


Looks like a slight chance for Wahpeton on wednesday, I'd imagine Fargo would be the same?

We got a couple rain showers during harvest there but that's it... Enough to get my beet truck stuck :realmad:

Really wish it would just come, got everything ready, marked and ditches burned.. If it's gunna be this darn cold I want some snow!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

All of the salting we have is on call, so we'll have to wait and see. The one townhome that we salt each time, it has so much salt on it from the last snow, I don't think it'll be an issue.

If it IS an issue, it'd be nice. I've got about 10 bags of rock salt I'd like to get rid of in the morning before the temps get fairly cold again.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Good news for snow lovers. Accuweather has 4.4" on Christmas day in minneapolis.  

I for one have not given up hope on wed/thurs. I think it will be one of those "if and when it changes" to snow kind of events. I think there is still a chance we could see a few inches.


----------



## PrimoSR

Temps are still going up, and the overnight low keeps going up too.


----------



## maverjohn

The temp is up, it's 37 F right now,


----------



## unit28

On this day in 1979: 
Temperature dropped in Roseville from 48 degrees at 2 pm to zero by dawn.


Just sayn.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Freezing Rain Advisory has shifted east. I can turn the alarm off now.


----------



## mnglocker

You guys are welcome. I went out and salted to prevent the event.


----------



## PrimoSR

LwnmwrMan22;1376600 said:


> Freezing Rain Advisory has shifted east. I can turn the alarm off now.


It shifted way east, I don't think I am getting up at 330 anymore either.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

mnglocker;1376610 said:


> You guys are welcome. I went out and salted to prevent the event.


Damn you:realmad:


----------



## Willman940

Christmas day.....really.....:realmad:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Willman940;1376731 said:


> Christmas day.....really.....:realmad:


I wouldn't worry too much. Its accuweather and its probably already changed today. I just thought it was funny that of all days we could see snow it was on Christmas for like the fourth year in a row.

Update: Now they have reduced to light snow or flurries on Christmas. But they also have almost 1/2" of ice for this Wed night.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Well get your plows ready...

Pat Hammer just said Wednesday/Thursday will be all rain, going off of that Im preparing for a good 6" snow fall this week! :laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yup, now I'm sure of it. The pinhead on Channel 4 just said all rain as well....

We might get a foot of snow on Thrusday!:salute:


----------



## qualitycut

^^ Agreed.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Epic Lawn Care;1377070 said:


> Yup, now I'm sure of it. The pinhead on Channel 4 just said all rain as well....
> 
> We might get a foot of snow on Thrusday!:salute:


I'm on board with that. Just picked up a new bobcat so I'll be ready for at a minimum 10".


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1377152 said:


> I'm on board with that. Just picked up a new bobcat so I'll be ready for at a minimum 10".


What did you get?

Lets see some pics!


----------



## SSS Inc.

*NOAA Update for the rest of winter. Remember its not officially winter yet.*

Found this link on the nws website. It has some promising graphics for those of us that get paid only when it snows. This is supposedly an updated graphic.
http://www.climatewatch.noaa.gov/image/2011/2011-2012-winter-outlook


----------



## SSS Inc.

Epic Lawn Care;1377155 said:


> What did you get?
> 
> Lets see some pics!


Got an S630 With everything but a radio. Picked up at Lano this morning. I will post some pics in a few minutes once I load em up. My 2 year old also picked up an s185 with super flotation tires. Pics to come. I suppose I should go to the pics area but anything goes in our MN weather thread.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1377166 said:


> Got an S630 With everything but a radio. Picked up at Lano this morning. I will post some pics in a few minutes once I load em up. My 2 year old also picked up an s185 with super flotation tires. Pics to come. I suppose I should go to the pics area but anything goes in our MN weather thread.


No radio? That sucks!


----------



## exmark1

SSS Inc.;1377166 said:


> Got an S630 With everything but a radio. Picked up at Lano this morning. I will post some pics in a few minutes once I load em up. My 2 year old also picked up an s185 with super flotation tires. Pics to come. I suppose I should go to the pics area but anything goes in our MN weather thread.


Are you going to put a pusher on the S185? or just run the bucket


----------



## SSS Inc.

Epic Lawn Care;1377199 said:


> No radio? That sucks!


I always wear those worktunes when I'm in our machines so I didn't care. Then we decided we can keep some employees from cranking the radio up so they focus on what they are doing. We are usually running around parking lots in the summer so there is a constant opportunity to run into things.

As far as a pusher for the s185 he is looking into a 9 or 10" one right now.


----------



## mnlefty

Epic Lawn Care;1377060 said:


> Well get your plows ready...
> 
> Pat Hammer just said Wednesday/Thursday will be all rain, going off of that Im preparing for a good 6" snow fall this week! :laughing:





Epic Lawn Care;1377070 said:


> Yup, now I'm sure of it. The pinhead on Channel 4 just said all rain as well....
> 
> We might get a foot of snow on Thrusday!:salute:


Normally I'd be inclined to agree, but they're so damn desperate to talk about and get snow, that if they're taking it out of the forecast now it must be nearly hopeless.

I told my wife after the last snow a little over a week ago to just watch... we won't get anything for 3 weeks then it will snow on the 24th/25th and again on the 31st just to mess with everyone's plans.


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnlefty;1377228 said:


> I told my wife after the last snow a little over a week ago to just watch... we won't get anything for 3 weeks then it will snow on the 24th/25th and again on the 31st just to mess with everyone's plans.


I sure hope it doesn't snow on Xmas or New years, sick of working on those Holidays..


----------



## exmark1

Epic Lawn Care;1377235 said:


> I sure hope it doesn't snow on Xmas or New years, sick of working on those Holidays..


I second that, but after the lack of snow at this point I will take it whenever we can get it to make some cash payup


----------



## ProLawn Outdoor

Sonce SSS is bringing this OT, Lano has to be cashing out this year. SSS is like the fifth Mn guy I have counted who has bought a brand new skid from them.


----------



## SSS Inc.

ProLawn Outdoor;1377355 said:


> Sonce SSS is bringing this OT, Lano has to be cashing out this year. SSS is like the fifth Mn guy I have counted who has bought a brand new skid from them.


They were the only ones that promised 2 month delivery and actually came in at 5 weeks. We couldn't be happier with the early delivery. Of course unless it snows it will be just a fun thing to look at.


----------



## ProLawn Outdoor

Ya I could see why you would choose them. I'd be ITCHING for snow if I had just bought what you did. Good luck with it!


----------



## SSS Inc.

ProLawn Outdoor;1377489 said:


> Ya I could see why you would choose them. I'd be ITCHING for snow if I had just bought what you did. Good luck with it!


I am very impressed with how quiet and comfortable the new bobcats are. A vast improvement over the other machines we have like s220's and older 863's.
Not to mention the new cab forward design that gives you great front visibility. But my favorite feature is that the battery is actually accessible now and a wiper switch thats in front of you!!


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1377214 said:


> I always wear those worktunes when I'm in our machines so I didn't care. Then we decided we can keep some employees from cranking the radio up so they focus on what they are doing. We are usually running around parking lots in the summer so there is a constant opportunity to run into things.
> 
> As far as a pusher for the s185 he is looking into a 9 or 10" one right now.


My Son got the S300 beacuse it came with bucket and forks.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

If we are going to have an above average winter I wish it would have started out hard and tapered off, mama is due February11


----------



## qualitycut

Paul Douglas- 6-8" snow - what would have fallen on MSP had temperatures throughout the lowest mile of the atmosphere been 3-4 degrees colder.

I sure hope it turns around, this is brutal.


----------



## mnglocker

We'd have more than that. I just got home from Monticello and the visibility is about 30'.


----------



## unit28

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1377776 said:


> If we are going to have an above average winter I wish it would have started out hard and tapered off, mama is due February11


Congrats and best wishes to y'all..!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Is it December 13?? Or March 13??? I feel I need to be getting the lawn bids out this morning, especially now that most of the snow is finally melted.


----------



## mnglocker

LwnmwrMan22;1377981 said:


> Is it December 13?? Or March 13??? I feel I need to be getting the lawn bids out this morning, especially now that most of the snow is finally melted.


I was thinking that I could get some late season clean-ups in.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If there was some fresh mulch around it would be nice to get started on next year's mulch jobs.


----------



## deicepro

I had a call for a sprinkler blowout four days ago!!
This weather just makes people procrastinate even more....


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnglocker;1378172 said:


> I was thinking that I could get some late season clean-ups in.


I was thinking the same this morning....


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

unit28;1377896 said:


> Congrats and best wishes to y'all..!!


Thank you, it's been a long time coming (no pun intended)


----------



## OC&D

It's raining. This doesn't help my cause.


----------



## mnglocker

OC&D;1378968 said:


> It's raining. This doesn't help my cause.


Drop the temp 6 degrees and it does.... :crying:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1378968 said:


> It's raining. This doesn't help my cause.


Be happy it's raining, but not like Christmas 2 years ago.

I don't care who you are, that storm just flat out SUCKED!


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1379045 said:


> Be happy it's raining, but not like Christmas 2 years ago.
> 
> I don't care who you are, that storm just flat out SUCKED!


well....I got more than just rain this morning.
stay safe out there, if any of y'all are heading up this way, it's slippery enough
in a wide spread swath

PATCHY LIGHT FREEZING DRIZZLE IS POSSIBLE ACROSS CENTRAL AND
NORTHEASTERN SOUTH DAKOTA AND CENTRAL MINNESOTA THROUGH THE
NIGHT. LAW ENFORCEMENT HAS REPORTED SCATTERED SLIPPERY SPOTS ON THE
ROADWAYS. PLEASE USE EXTRA CAUTION IF TRAVELING.

Some small reporting stations have noted the weather as either fog, drizzle, light snow and some unknown precip. {probably graupel?}

Just 6 degrees colder and I would have been happy:{check that} more than happy to be going out. I'm sure the ratio would have been strong enough to generate a good enough event to produce more than a couple of inches of snow.

I haven't checked the ratio comparably speaking,
Does anyone have an idea on it?


----------



## djagusch

I had a 1/4" in st croix falls, wi this morning. Whole yard and gravel driveway white. Nws added snow for tonight again and lowered the low 4"s.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1379045 said:


> Be happy it's raining, but not like Christmas 2 years ago.
> 
> I don't care who you are, that storm just flat out SUCKED!


It did suck, but it made me money. Rain only makes me wet.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Does anyone see snow falling tonight? Depending which Haz. Weather Outlook you read, it says up to 2" for eastern Minn.


----------



## OC&D

I don't expect we'll get anything plowable. I'm hoping I can shake some salt with my new spreader, but that may even be a stretch.


----------



## ryde307

It looks like it will be salt only. A bit of snow but not enough to plow but everything should freeze and need salt.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Sorry guys, had 25ton of salt delivered this morning we won't get any snow nor will it freeze tonight


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

WOOHOO!!! THANKS!!

I need about 12 days to get my 35 more cord of trees out of the woods back to my place for splitting. If I could get until New Years with minimal snow, it would certainly make things easier for me.


----------



## IDST

this rain really sucks. i don't see any real snow in the forecast either


----------



## PrimoSR

Anyone on here think that this stuff is actually going to freeze? It is still 38 and not supposed to dip below freezing for another 5-8 hours.


----------



## Camden

PrimoSR;1380074 said:


> Anyone on here think that this stuff is actually going to freeze? It is still 38 and not supposed to dip below freezing for another 5-8 hours.


Yeah, I think the temp will fall quickly once the system passes. I'm just on my way out the door to load up spreaders because it's going to be an icy morning.


----------



## Advantage

We're heading out at 10pm to salt everything. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## OC&D

Ground temp will be too high. Temperature will drop too slowly to create any significant ice as the majority of the water will evaporate before it freezes. Spot salting may be necessary in areas of pooling water, but other than that I don't see any significant work ahead of me.


----------



## farmerkev

Took the plow off, gonna go put the squeegee on now. Gotta make money somehow....payup


----------



## PrimoSR

OC&D;1380173 said:


> Ground temp will be too high. Temperature will drop too slowly to create any significant ice as the majority of the water will evaporate before it freezes. Spot salting may be necessary in areas of pooling water, but other than that I don't see any significant work ahead of me.


That's what I have been thinking too, we will see I guess.


----------



## qualitycut

I salted a few of my sidewalks that is part of a monthly price ( go figure) I dont want to get up early to check when I dont make anything of it.


----------



## albhb3

Man sure am glad not to have a sled this year, the powers that be say no snow for at least 10 days. Crazy to think rain in duluth still and no snow


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Thinking the same as some of you guys it's still 37, they say no more precip, and the ground is pretty warm. Go salt? Should I shouldn't I? There was about 4" of frost in the ground before the warm up, and nothing today. All the warm weather and rain pulled the frost right out


----------



## albhb3

I saw some pretty green grass today i mean green as in mid may green anyone want to start spring cleanups lol


----------



## qualitycut

I personally think that it will evaporate or soak into the ground like someelse said the areas that puddle may have some slick spots.


----------



## Camden

We still have a steady mist falling here in central MN. If the temp drops it's going to be a huge mess. IMAGE wrote on a different site that I-94 is solid ice near Fergus Falls.


----------



## OC&D

At least you have something to do where you're at. I gots nuthin' here in St. Paul.


----------



## 87chevy

We got a dusting of snow here. I'm sure it'll be gone by morning. Sure glad I drove home for break in the afternoon and not tonight, visibility in the fog was about 100 feet


----------



## unit28

for salting initiatives, the best bet right now {depending on locations} is to get an onsite inspection.

check here or stick your head out the window....
http://www.nws.noaa.gov/data/MSP/RWRMN

I'm in the warm bubble zone. @4am
It's 35* here, and just North or South of me is colder


----------



## Greenery

It seemed to be hit or miss for ice. Some of the fresher asphalt thats still nice and smooth was glazed over pretty well while rougher lots seemed to be just fine. Puddles were either still unfrozen or slushy.All the concrete walks seemed to be fine.


----------



## Camden

greenery;1380389 said:


> It seemed to be hit or miss for ice. Some of the fresher asphalt thats still nice and smooth was glazed over pretty well while rougher lots seemed to be just fine. Puddles were either still unfrozen or slushy.All the concrete walks seemed to be fine.


Exact same here. I was pretty surprised because at 11:00 last night we still had precip falling and then at 6am a lot of parking lots were bone dry.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

I got up at 2:30 to salt, my driveway was almost dry but figured I'd better at least go and check. Well on the way to the shop I stopped at 2 lots then decided to go home, they weren't as dry as my driveway was but.... The driveway was bone dry at 7:30 when I got up so I'm ASSuming the lots were too.


----------



## OC&D

Camden;1380410 said:


> Exact same here. I was pretty surprised because at 11:00 last night we still had precip falling and then at 6am a lot of parking lots were bone dry.


That's what I suspected was going to happen.

Oh well.


----------



## wizardsr

I figured no salting was going to be needed when I went and pre-loaded at US Salt yesterday afternoon.  Had to move my salt truck at 2am though, she was sinking in the mud, so I had to move it up to terra firma... 

Anyone interested in a few driveways in Bloomington and Shakopee? 1" trigger plow and shovel...


----------



## IMAGE

wizardsr;1380613 said:


> I figured no salting was going to be needed when I went and pre-loaded at US Salt yesterday afternoon.  Had to move my salt truck at 2am though, she was sinking in the mud, so I had to move it up to terra firma...
> 
> Anyone interested in a few driveways in Bloomington and Shakopee? 1" trigger plow and shovel...


I've got a friend in Bloomington running an Inverted blower on a resi route that might be interested in the Bloomington one. I will give him your number. :salute:


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

What is with these weather guys?? Half hour ago Ch5 and 9 said some light flakes tomorrow, Ch 4 just said 1.5"


----------



## unit28

well, this is MN.
Just wait 5 mins and it'll change to something different. 
I've seen percentages jump around alot on the POPS for tomorrows forecast, from 14 to 20 to 30 and back all the way down to 10 % on reliable sources.

The snow is surely expected, but the temps and arctic air are really lacking to produce something
for "plowable snow". WIll it change? I don't know. Alot of the climatologist predicted much different scenarios than what we're getting, that's for sure.....
Around 50* temps sounds messed up to me, but it's forcasted for Western parts of the state this Sunday.

THE BIGGEST INFLUENCE WILL COME ON SUNDAY WHEN
HIGHS ARE EXPECTED TO CLIMB TO ARND 50 DEGREES IN WRN MN WITH MID
40S ARND THE TWIN CITIES METRO AND LWR 40S IN WRN WI. THE FRONT
WILL PUSH THROUGH WITH NO PRECIPITATION EXPECTED...AND HIGHS WILL
DROP BACK TO THE LWR 30S ON MON.


That doesn't sound seasonal at all.


----------



## deicepro

Sure is depressing...especially the rain!!
I've got some new equipment that I can't wait to use....tick....tock.....
Anyone else have blue balls??!!


----------



## qualitycut

Kstp.com

A weak storm will fly through the state on Friday, causing a large area of fluffy snow to develop. Even though there’s not a lot of moisture available we could see a couple inches of fluffy accumulation over the central and southern parts of the state,


----------



## OC&D

Yep, and my wife won't do a damn thing about it.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1380865 said:


> Yep, and my wife won't do a damn thing about it.


 :realmad: 
Lmao :laughing:


----------



## kevlars

OC&D;1380865 said:


> Yep, and my wife won't do a damn thing about it.


Mine won't either! Thank goodness my girlfriend is a little more willing!!!

Kevlars


----------



## SSS Inc.

*Wolf Paws*

Hey, not sure if any of you guys are looking for Wolf Paws for your skidsteers but there are 8 on k-bid. The auctions title is HPAC Auto Parts Auction. Dec 20th. Just thought I'd let you guys know. They're in Byron,mn.


----------



## deicepro

SSS Inc.;1381193 said:


> Hey, not sure if any of you guys are looking for Wolf Paws for your skidsteers but there are 8 on k-bid. The auctions title is HPAC Auto Parts Auction. Dec 20th. Just thought I'd let you guys know. They're in Byron,mn.


Those were on auction a few weeks ago..... I remember looking at them...


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1381193 said:


> Hey, not sure if any of you guys are looking for Wolf Paws for your skidsteers but there are 8 on k-bid. The auctions title is HPAC Auto Parts Auction. Dec 20th. Just thought I'd let you guys know. They're in Byron,mn.


K-Bid is a joke. You end up bidding against yourself on high end items because the owner is on the other end running up your bid. It happened to me during the Lano Equipment auction. The items I bid on were still sitting there months after the auction ended.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1381231 said:


> K-Bid is a joke. You end up bidding against yourself on high end items because the owner is on the other end running up your bid. It happened to me during the Lano Equipment auction. The items I bid on were still sitting there months after the auction ended.


I 100% agree and have a story to tell. We did buy a truck that wasn't on their "radar" so we got a very good deal and couldn't be happier. There was another truck that we attempted to buy. It happened to be from a friend of my dad that was in the same business as us that ended up going out of business because of health reasons. We were the high bidder at say 6000 up until the last five minutes then all hell broke loose. We were willing to go to lets say 12000. We got into it and went to 13000. We didn't get it. The next morning I get a call from K-bid. He asked if I would be interested in the truck at 13. I said maybe but what happened to the lead bidder. He himmed and hawed, then I said "you were the other bidder weren't you?". He actually admitted they he had run up the bid. I told him that they were the kmart of auctions and if he would like to do the right thing he would forward my info to the family selling and I would deal directly with them(no commission). I also told him many more things.  We ended up buying the truck directly from the family selling on behalf of the father and made a fair deal. He tried to tell me that he had no choice but to bid it up because of the reserve set. I let him have it and told him that I have network of dozens and dozens of contractors that will never buy from you again. So there ya go. 
Some items are still honestly sold but definitely watch yourself on the bigger things. If you set your max and get it then you got a good deal. The tires might be one of those items.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I agree with both of you.

Proxy Bid is the same way, Fahey Auctions out of New Prague uses Proxy and we have had nothing but problems bidding on items with them....


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS, what ever happen to getting the pictures of the new "toy"?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Epic,

Check a few pages back(pg 244) for a few pics of the new Bobcat. I didn't have anything real exciting so that's it for now. 

On the auctions, I don't trust any of these guys with the internet bidding except for Ritchie Brothers. They do not screw around. If they catch anyone bidding on their own stuff I'm pretty sure you get banned for life. A few years ago I saw them kick a guy out trying to bid up an excavator. (no reserves and no buy backs)
I have found on k-bid, never put in a max on a big item. They will bid it up to your max every time. At least if you wait until near the end they actually have to work at it a bit.


----------



## OC&D

That's absolute BS. I've seen the same crap on some other auction sites as well. Pretty hard to trust anyone these days.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1381759 said:


> Epic,
> 
> Check a few pages back(pg 244) for a few pics of the new Bobcat. I didn't have anything real exciting so that's it for now.


O sorry I must have missed that..

Looks great, have you played with it much yet?


----------



## Greenery

Has anyone tried out one of the Kubota skids yet?
I was at lano today and they had one inside, I didn't see what model it was but that thing was massive. I guess it's about a 11,000 lb machine with a 5300 lb capacity.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Epic Lawn Care;1382016 said:


> O sorry I must have missed that..
> 
> Looks great, have you played with it much yet?


Took it around our yard scooping up whatever I could find. Luckily I've got several hundred tons of granite and trap rock chips to play with.(used for sealcoating) I've been able to get it up to 2 hours on the meter and I have to say that this is the finest skid steer I've ever run. Not to mention its much quieter in the cab then our other bobcats. I guess the price is already up 5% or so since we ordered in November because of the tier 4 junk.


----------



## mnglocker

I washed my truck. Who didn't? I've only got a dusting here.


----------



## Tbrothers

Maybe 1/4 to 1/2 in farmington. Not looking good we need some serious snow for about a month straight. Looking at the forcast there calling for near 40 around xmas. Then rain again.:crying:


----------



## OC&D

Just a dusting here in St. Paul. I'm getting a little thin to win in the 'ole wallet these days. It's gotta start picking up at some point. Last year at this time I was loving life.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I truly feel sorry for you guys. 

At the same time, I've been able to get 10 cords of logs out of the woods so far this week. 

If we hit it hard next week, at least as hard as I can hit it with my 78 year old father running the tractor, we should have just about all of the logs home by the end of next week. After that it can snow, as I don't have to walk around in 12+" of snow, falling down every 15 minutes.


----------



## ryde307

Is anyone going to the green expo?
Has anyone gone to all 3 days are the classes any good? I just went through the schedule and some look ok. I am normaly out of town during it but change in trips this year and wondering if its worth going for more than the tradeshow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I go every other year, pesticide renewal.


----------



## ryde307

Yea I already did that this year.


----------



## banonea

We got between 1.5" and 2.5" in rochester. was able to plow all the accounts last night and sand a few accounts but the ones we didnt sand were melted by the afternoon. The snow is comming, I hope it snws after xmas then drops 3" every other day till julyThumbs Up make up for lost time.


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1383495 said:


> The snow is comming, I hope it snws after xmas then drops 3" every other day till julyThumbs Up make up for lost time.


I think you're right on. The only change I would make is a nice fluffy 1" so I don't have to stare at the lovely brown grass for Christmas.
BTW: Its been a few years since we have had anything in March. I going to guess we get hammered this year.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1383505 said:


> I think you're right on. The only change I would make is a nice fluffy 1" so I don't have to stare at the lovely brown grass for Christmas.
> BTW: Its been a few years since we have had anything in March. I going to guess we get hammered this year.


I hope so easy moneypayup


----------



## Tbrothers

banonea;1383495 said:


> We got between 1.5" and 2.5" in rochester. was able to plow all the accounts last night and sand a few accounts but the ones we didnt sand were melted by the afternoon. The snow is comming, I hope it snws after xmas then drops 3" every other day till julyThumbs Up make up for lost time.


I sure hope so our salt piles look about the same as when we started.We need at least two storms a week till april to make up for nov and dec. :bluebounc


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We had a year like this, in...... 2007??? We didn't plow the first time until February 2nd, plowed a total of 7 times that year.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's tough when you go to the NWS website, pull up the map for the Twin Cities and it doesn't list a Haz. Weather Outlook for anywhere in the state or western WI.

There's just zero weather.


----------



## Martinson9

Two words......seasonal contract.


----------



## banonea

Martinson9;1383853 said:


> Two words......seasonal contract.


Amen to that. I got around $7,000.00 a month, snow or not but it is hard to convince them to do it again next year if we dont get some snow soon. most know it works out in the end but..........


----------



## SSS Inc.

We lost a few big apartments that decided to go seasonal this year(we were charging per push for the past five years). They didn't even ask us to supply them with a seasonal bid they just took what we charged last year and compared to someones seasonal price and signed with them. After we found this out, they told us what they were paying and it was barely less than what we got last year. We would have bid it seasonal for about 2/3 of what they are paying now. I was upset at first that they didn't communicate with us because they were extremely happy last year but they liked the fixed price idea and didn't bother to ask us if we would go that way. Well can anyone guess whose laughing now. I'm just happy they're paying for nothing at this point. I'm guessing they might be back next year. 


I think 2006 was the year that here in the city the first snow was on New Years eve. I'm kinda worried about something like that happening again. Nothing like being on the road at 2am on New Years in a snowstorm. Or at a hotel trying to plow around the underage drunks like I was that year.


----------



## PatrickC

Well here in Denver today its 60 degrees man if Al Gore was right I'm an idiot lol


----------



## unit28

PatrickC;1383992 said:


> Well here in Denver today its 60 degrees man if Al Gore was right I'm an idiot lol


don't worry, I'm sure it'll be a white christmas somewhere.

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN AMARILLO HAS ISSUED A BLIZZARD
WARNING...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 6 AM MONDAY TO NOON CST
TUESDAY. THE BLIZZARD WATCH IS NO LONGER IN EFFECT.

* EVENT...HEAVY SNOW AND STRONG NORTH WINDS WILL IMPACT THE OKLAHOMA
PANHANDLE...AND NORTHERN AND WESTERN TEXAS PANHANDLE... MONDAY INTO
TUESDAY MORNING. STORM TOTAL SNOWFALL ACCUMULATIONS OF 6 TO 16
INCHES ARE LIKELY. THE HIGHEST TOTALS...IN THE 12 TO 16 INCH
RANGE...WILL BE FOUND ACROSS THE OKLAHOMA PANHANDLE AND NORTHWEST
TEXAS PANHANDLE. NORTH WINDS WILL INCREASE TO 25 TO 35 MPH WITH
GUSTS UP TO 50 MPH BEHIND THE COLD FRONT ON MONDAY...PRODUCING
BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW AND PERIODS OF WHITEOUT CONDITIONS.


----------



## deicepro

Tbrothers;1383631 said:


> I sure hope so our salt piles look about the same as when we started.We need at least two storms a week till april to make up for nov and dec. :bluebounc


So...has it been dead at work?


----------



## Tbrothers

deicepro;1384521 said:


> So...has it been dead at work?


yes and no we always have something to do. Looking at the weather this week its going to be a slow one.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1383319 said:


> I go every other year, pesticide renewal.


Same here..


----------



## albhb3

well at least its easy getting firewood this year cut 2 yesterday of deadstanding elm 1 was dry and in the fireplace as I speak and the other was not exactly dry and will have to set this winter. The best part its only about 2 blocks from the house. It is strange however being in a long sleeve shirt in the middle of dec, did hear its suppost to get cold around the new year


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

albhb3;1385583 said:


> well at least its easy getting firewood this year cut 2 yesterday of deadstanding elm 1 was dry and in the fireplace as I speak and the other was not exactly dry and will have to set this winter. The best part its only about 2 blocks from the house. It is strange however being in a long sleeve shirt in the middle of dec, did hear its suppost to get cold around the new year


I would like it to get cold soon.

We've gotten 13 of the 35 cord of logs home, 5 just today.

It's been 2-3 years since I've had the ice fishing gear out, it'd be nice to get 15"+ of ice so I can drive the diesel crew cab out.


----------



## unit28

At this rate....I'm installing a sprinkler system. Gonna be a dry summer ahead, hopefully not bone dry. For the past two weeks I've been seeing new buds on trees and they are producing at an alarming rate. looks like a short winter season but I'm sure we'll see something major next month...hopefully a barn burner that'll break a 100 year snow storm record...hehe.

WITH THIS WEATHER SYSTEM MOVING THROUGH THE REGION...FRIDAY AND
SATURDAY CONTINUE TO LOOK DRY...WITH TEMPERATURES STILL RANGING A
BIT ABOVE THE NORMALS. THE 8-14 DAY OUTLOOK FROM THE NAEFS
CONTINUES THE WARMER THAN NORMAL TREND WHICH TAKES US INTO EARLY
2012.

Mother Nature should point that gun at least 45* a bit north.
Today, totally featurless ............and Thursday looking thin here, nuthin again?


----------



## Martinson9

Believe it or not, we did a fall cleanup yesterday. We got a call last week asking us to do it. I've gotta believe that's the last fall cleanup for anyone this year.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Martinson9;1385957 said:


> Believe it or not, we did a fall cleanup yesterday. We got a call last week asking us to do it. I've gotta believe that's the last fall cleanup for anyone this year.


Thats awesome, with mowers or just backpack blowers?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The latest we've done cleanups is 2 days after Christmas. That was about 15 years ago after a 10" snowfall at the end of October shut us down, then everything melted.


----------



## miked9372

Mndot was salting are dry roads last night i guess they over estimated this year and just wanted to get rid of it. still don't know why they salted. think they though the storm was going to hit us


----------



## qualitycut

This is starting to suck pretty bad. I dont know whats worse having all seasonal/monthly and getting snow like last year and at least getting money coming in or 90% per-time and getting nothing (this guy)
I have been helping out my tree guy here and there and have got a few tree jobs for him so at least its something.


----------



## Advantage

qualitycut;1386488 said:


> This is starting to suck pretty bad. I dont know whats worse having all seasonal/monthly and getting snow like last year and at least getting money coming in or 90% per-time and getting nothing (this guy)
> I have been helping out my tree guy here and there and have got a few tree jobs for him so at least its something.


Agreed. There's still overhead to pay and nothing coming in. This is not good at all.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1386488 said:


> This is starting to suck pretty bad. I dont know whats worse having all seasonal/monthly and getting snow like last year and at least getting money coming in or 90% per-time and getting nothing (this guy)
> I have been helping out my tree guy here and there and have got a few tree jobs for him so at least its something.


I've got about $14,000 on contract, about $600 per time.

It costs me about $1,000 - $1,500 per push with fuel, shoveling labor, and some contracts where we had to build salting sidewalks into the contract.

My goal next year is to add 5-8 more accounts, per time, so I can get closer to the per time number at $1,200-$1,500. I will have the best of both worlds then, and not care how many times it snows.

Quite honestly, I still have people I owe money to from last year. Then I had some accounts stiff me at the beginning of the year, spent about $7,000 in overdrafts over the summer, and am just now finally starting to get things SOMEWHAT in order.

Still I need all of my accounts to pay on time with the amount of money I'm paying out to get things where they need to be.

So, I feel you need about an 80/20 contract to per push ratio, maybe 70/30 depending on what your overhead / lifestyle is, and then you have yourself covered.


----------



## Martinson9

Epic Lawn Care;1386026 said:


> Thats awesome, with mowers or just backpack blowers?


The leaves were damp enough that using blowers only would have been tough. We mowed over them twice with a Grandstand and mulch kit. After that we picked them up with a Z with a bagger. Fortunately we could dump the leaves on site.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Martinson9;1387326 said:


> The leaves were damp enough that using blowers only would have been tough. We mowed over them twice with a Grandstand and mulch kit. After that we picked them up with a Z with a bagger. Fortunately we could dump the leaves on site.


Nice, we spent yesterday doing a landscape tear out that was going to be done in the spring.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm almost temped to drive down to Herman's tomorrow and look at the mulch, maybe do a couple of our spring mulch jobs now. That way we won't be working sun up to sun down in the early spring months like normal.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The thing you'll have to watch is the mulch into the pile wants to freeze together. If you're doing just a topdress, it's a little hard to get it to lay out smooth. If it's fresh, you should be good.

Same problem right away in the spring if you're using mulch that was left over from the previous year.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Well I watched the Ch4 and 5 midday, NOTHING in the forecast.


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1387593 said:


> Well I watched the Ch4 and 5 midday, NOTHING in the forecast.


I know I got excited when I saw the radar this morning, then they say maybe a flurry.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Everybody just relax. Tomorrow is the first day of winter.


----------



## scott3430

SSS Inc.;1387626 said:


> Everybody just relax. Tomorrow is the first day of winter.


^ Good point!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1387626 said:


> Everybody just relax. Tomorrow is the first day of winter.


Unless you're a member of the Royal Order of the 21st'ers, then it's the last day of winter.

Days start getting longer. HERE COMES SUMMER!!

BTW, read John Dee's site. He's put a part for 11-16 days out and he says nothing there either.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I looked at JohnDee and I think he is talking no Big storms for that period. I think if it would have stayed below freezing this month and we had 1 or 2 more events most people would be fine with that. Brown Christmas' really tick me off so that is my beef to this point. One of these years we are going to get hammered in March. I haven't plowed in March for 3-4 years. So as far as I'm concerned, being the optimist I am, I think winter will crank up January6th and be strong until March 19th. Until then I will keep making my skating rink at night. I even googled making a snow machine to cover the yard at least.

BTW: I am not a member of the 21st'ers but I am well aware of their beliefs. But if I was I would also have to believe that the season names are not associated with the correct typical weather patterns. Meaning Spring is the snowiest season.


----------



## TKLAWN

Light snow hereThumbs Up


----------



## unit28

MNZ037-044-045-052-053-212100-
East Central Minnesota

CITY SKY/WX TMP DP RH WIND PRES REMARKS
PRINCETON LGT SNOW 28 25 86 NW7 29.73R WCI 21
MORA LGT SNOW 30 27 86 CALM 29.74R
CAMBRIDGE FLURRIES 28 19 69 NW5 29.76R WCI 23
RUSH CITY CLOUDY 28 24 85 NW3 29.73R
HINCKLEY FLURRIES 30 28 93 W3 29.72R
CLOQUET CLOUDY 32 23 69 NW14 29.69R WCI 22
MCGREGOR CLOUDY 32 27 80 NW9 29.72R WCI 24

===================
Heading out about 9...big flakes now in Isanti


----------



## unit28

nevermind........
Since the truck has been sitting.
I went out to make sure the battery was still good
I fired up #1 and blew all the snow out of town.
my bad.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Just went outside and sneezed, took care of the dusting. I did run to the bank and saw 2 companies running down the road full of salt, WTF


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1387967 said:


> Just went outside and sneezed, took care of the dusting. I did run to the bank and saw 2 companies running down the road full of salt, WTF


Gotta remember, there are zero tolerance accounts. My foreclosure in downtown Minneapolis, there's a zero tolerance for snow or ice on the sidewalk.

I'll have to run down there later and spread a bag of ice melt.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1388020 said:


> Gotta remember, there are zero tolerance accounts. My foreclosure in downtown Minneapolis, there's a zero tolerance for snow or ice on the sidewalk.
> 
> I'll have to run down there later and spread a bag of ice melt.


I wish I had 30 of those right about now. I would be happy to get some 1in plows even.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1388045 said:


> I wish I had 30 of those right about now. I would be happy to get some 1in plows even.


The 1" are doing as well as your 1.5" or 2" right now.


----------



## qualitycut

^ I worded that wrong I wish we could get at least 1 in so I could to my 1 inch triggers.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Yippee! Mn weather thread has surpassed the 5000 post mark. Congrats Lwnmwrman, you're the 5000th post.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1388020 said:


> Gotta remember, there are zero tolerance accounts. My foreclosure in downtown Minneapolis, there's a zero tolerance for snow or ice on the sidewalk.
> 
> I'll have to run down there later and spread a bag of ice melt.


Oh I know, at mine the walks and lots were wet from the leftover salt from last week or whenever it was


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1388305 said:


> Yippee! Mn weather thread has surpassed the 5000 post mark. Congrats Lwnmwrman, you're the 5000th post.


Woohoo!!

I'm just trying to keep us on pace with Maine.

The only other larger thread is Canada, but we can't keep up with an ENTIRE COUNTRY!!! :crying::crying:


----------



## ryde307

I salted 3 lots today. We didnt salt any of our own but we do 3 (2 salt 1 salt plow everything else) lots for another company. They wanted them done today incase it was slippery tonight. I was more than happy with things sitting so much this year we are willing to go out for about anything to keep things moving.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Just got back from salting a couple of lots, nice quick easy money there. payup


----------



## ryde307

Epic Lawn Care;1388505 said:


> Just got back from salting a couple of lots, nice quick easy money there. payup


Have to take it when you can. The forcast is not looking good.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

JohnDee says Tues-Wed after the New Year. BIG storm.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1388944 said:


> JohnDee says Tues-Wed after the New Year. BIG storm.


Don't get too excited, that's still a long way away.


----------



## OC&D

The outlook thus far is dismal.


----------



## SSS Inc.

The mood of this whole website is depressing. C'mon people, Winter will come. I have seen years like this where everybody thinks its not going to happen and then we get nailed with big storms or repeated little ones. I for one am going to remain positive(Although this is the most depressing Christmas forecast I have seen in years <40 degrees on Monday>). Until I see my tulips coming up I am not giving up. Before the last year or two I can't remember when we plowed in November. 2-3 storms in December is typical. If the rest of the season is forecasted to be at least normal we would be around average. Last year had awesome totals but nothing after the third week in Feb. We are due for a March bonanza(Its been like 4 years since I have plowed in March).

I don't know if what I have written will come true but it is the best I can do after spending half the day trying to buy presents.:realmad: The good news is that as far as I can tell my skating rink is the only one that will be ready by Christmas day.


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1389593 said:


> The mood of this whole website is depressing. C'mon people, Winter will come. I have seen years like this where everybody thinks its not going to happen and then we get nailed with big storms or repeated little ones. I for one am going to remain positive(Although this is the most depressing Christmas forecast I have seen in years <40 degrees on Monday. Until I see my tulips coming up I am not giving up. Before the last year or two I can't remember when we plowed in November. 2-3 storms in December is typical. If the rest of the season is forecasted to be at least normal we would be around average. Last year had awesome totals but nothing after the third week in Feb. We are due for a March bonanza(Its been like 4 years since I have plowed in March).
> 
> I don't know if what I have written will come true but it is the best I can do after spending half the day trying to buy presents.:realmad: The good news is that as far as I can tell my skating rink is the only one that will be ready by Christmas day.


I'm with you my friend. Just went out and got the wife a new teddy for xmas, the only catch for her, she has to wear it and do the snow dance for the snow god's then the snow will come. I hope everyone hase a Very Merry Christmas and a VERY SNOWY NEW YEAR with NO BREAK DOWNS


----------



## unit28

Hope everyone has a safe Holiday season. 
felix navidad, and xmas greetings from the valencian landscape
catch y'all on a better note next year.

ps....I think winter's yule tide of clippers are a heading our way ...maybe.


----------



## SSS Inc.

A little blob of what looks like moderate snow is headed toward the metro. 3/4"????


----------



## deicepro

SSS Inc.;1389888 said:


> A little blob of what looks like moderate snow is headed toward the metro. 3/4"????


I don't care how much we get....everyone's gonna get serviced!! Haha


----------



## SnowGuy73

deicepro;1389914 said:


> I don't care how much we get....everyone's gonna get serviced!! Haha


Looking at the radar, I dont think were going to get any. Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wtf............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So much for having a Christmas off.


----------



## IMAGE

How much did you guys get out of that clipper?


----------



## mnglocker

Squat.... 10 character limit


----------



## djagusch

Maybe a half inch in north branch. Anyone know what st paul has or got? Looked alittle heavier in that area.


----------



## deicepro

3/16 inch in monticello!!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Dusting 1/8" in Blaine light fluffy stuff like the other day


----------



## Camden

I'm right in the dark blue area of Unit's radar picture and we only got a little more that a dusting. I swept all the sidewalks off and I blasted a few parking lots with deicer.


----------



## banonea

nothing but a dusting in rochester


----------



## unit28

I figured about 3/16th's here today.

anyhow, we'll see how this next forcast pans out If it ain't to warm between now and next time
next week

20% chance on this forcast, 
looking around Wed to Friday next week to be productive depending on temps, tracks and troffs.
THURSDAY AND THURSDAY NIGHT...THE LATEST GFS MODEL SHOWED A WEAK
ALBERTA CLIPPER MOVING OVER CENTRAL MN BY THURSDAY MORNING. THIS
SYSTEM LOOKS MORE FAVORABLE TO SEE SOME MEASURABLE SNOW OVER THE
FORECAST AREA.


----------



## OC&D

We got so little I couldn't even be bothered to check Plowsite and post yesterday!

At least I get to spend Christmas with the family this year!


----------



## Deershack

A Merry and Blessed Christmas and a safe New Years to all.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

All I want for Christmas is a snowy and cold trend for the rest of winter! I should go fire up the truck and blower, haven't moved the truck in 3 weeks. All the old farmers I talk to say watch out, once it starts snowing in January we are gonna get hammered. I hope they're right!

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## SSS Inc.

I'm with those farmers Enforcer!.


Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## Tbrothers

Merry christmas!! Bring on the snow we need it,


----------



## 4x4Farmer

suppose to be 49 in Fargo tomorrow! We had about 1/2 inch on Friday morning but it was all melted by noon. I'm pretty sure the Grinch stole my Christmas! Oh well.....at least the repair bills are down for the month.
Hope everyone has a merry Christmas.


----------



## unit28

THE SHORT WAVE/SFC FRONT WILL
CROSS THROUGH THE FA ON WEDNESDAY. TIMING ISSUES AMONGST THE MODELS
PRECLUDES FROM GOING WITH HIGHER POPS. ANOTHER FAST MOVING CLIPPER
SYSTEM WILL FOLLOW QUICKLY BEHIND WEDNESDAY NIGHT. SOME POPS
WARRANTED ON THURSDAY OVER THE EASTERN THIRD OF THE AS THE CLIPPER
DEPARTS. SUCCESSIVE CLIPPERS WILL AFFECT THE FA THURSDAY NIGHT AND
FRIDAY AND AGAIN ON SATURDAY.

choo choo......


----------



## deicepro

unit28;1391993 said:


> THE SHORT WAVE/SFC FRONT WILL
> CROSS THROUGH THE FA ON WEDNESDAY. TIMING ISSUES AMONGST THE MODELS
> PRECLUDES FROM GOING WITH HIGHER POPS. ANOTHER FAST MOVING CLIPPER
> SYSTEM WILL FOLLOW QUICKLY BEHIND WEDNESDAY NIGHT. SOME POPS
> WARRANTED ON THURSDAY OVER THE EASTERN THIRD OF THE AS THE CLIPPER
> DEPARTS. SUCCESSIVE CLIPPERS WILL AFFECT THE FA THURSDAY NIGHT AND
> FRIDAY AND AGAIN ON SATURDAY.
> 
> choo choo......


We'll see...something to invoice would be nice ....


----------



## Deershack

unit28;1391993 said:


> THE SHORT WAVE/SFC FRONT WILL
> CROSS THROUGH THE FA ON WEDNESDAY. TIMING ISSUES AMONGST THE MODELS
> PRECLUDES FROM GOING WITH HIGHER POPS. ANOTHER FAST MOVING CLIPPER
> SYSTEM WILL FOLLOW QUICKLY BEHIND WEDNESDAY NIGHT. SOME POPS
> WARRANTED ON THURSDAY OVER THE EASTERN THIRD OF THE AS THE CLIPPER
> DEPARTS. SUCCESSIVE CLIPPERS WILL AFFECT THE FA THURSDAY NIGHT AND
> FRIDAY AND AGAIN ON SATURDAY.
> 
> choo choo......


Wish I understood what the hell the above says.


----------



## Bigcat99

I think I means there is a CHANCE of something later in the week, LOL!


----------



## unit28

the clipper train's a coming.
With the temps being above normal, it's going to be {"the little engine that could"}pulling down several inches of snow by New Years day. 

I'm betting two bottle caps and a half eatin fruitcake it'll be decent with the total accumulation.
As noted....total accumulation. 
Me, I'm bringin the NaCl regardless.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS says not much total accumulation.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Looks like maybe an inch on Friday, that's what I see but it's out a ways


----------



## wizardsr

The natives are getting restless... Don't even have to do payroll this week, none of my employees had any hours off the 2 little dustings last week. The boys wanna work, but old man winter isn't cooperating. Me, I go either way, the seasonals are nice, but playing in the snow is fun too. payup


----------



## SSS Inc.

First off, glad I'm not the only snow plowing junkie still posting on Christmas Night. 

One of the models shows 2-3"+. I'm crossing my fingers. I would love to roll out of December with a solid 2" storm. A nice little storm to end the year would be nice. 
Curious to see what John Dee says tomorrow.


----------



## IMAGE

SSS Inc.;1392244 said:


> First off, glad I'm not the only snow plowing junkie still posting on Christmas Night.
> 
> One of the models shows 2-3"+. I'm crossing my fingers. I would love to roll out of December with a solid 2" storm. A nice little storm to end the year would be nice.
> Curious to see what John Dee says tomorrow.


Hey SSS, I've been cruising the Snow forums all day... did Christmas yesterday :waving:

Accuweather is saying about 4" for the 1st (in Fargo), but none of the other sites are even mentioning a chance of snow for us on the 1st. Either way, I should probably make sure everything still starts this week since we've had 0 events here this year so far.


----------



## IMAGE

wizardsr;1392243 said:


> The natives are getting restless... Don't even have to do payroll this week, none of my employees had any hours off the 2 little dustings last week. The boys wanna work, but old man winter isn't cooperating. Me, I go either way, the seasonals are nice, but playing in the snow is fun too. payup


I've had a couple employees call and say they are getting "real jobs" in the last few weeks, since we have had no work yet this year. I'm pretty much all seasonal, but even seasonal guys need some work too.

We COULD still have an average or above average year, lots of winter left. But it's starting to feel like a 25" winter for Fargo.

Before spring I'm predicting:
Four 1" events
Six 2-4" events
Two 4-6" events
and 1 blizzard.

Thats only 13 events in the next 4 months.... We'll see.


----------



## Willman940

So I open the site to check this thread and that popup for the Boss box blade comes and and says "when the snow comes" and I just start to laugh......I think that's a bad sign.


----------



## qualitycut

IMAGE;1392262 said:


> I've had a couple employees call and say they are getting "real jobs" in the last few weeks, since we have had no work yet this year. I'm pretty much all seasonal, but even seasonal guys need some work too.
> 
> We COULD still have an average or above average year, lots of winter left. But it's starting to feel like a 25" winter for Fargo.
> 
> Before spring I'm predicting:
> Four 1" events
> Six 2-4" events
> Two 4-6" events
> and 1 blizzard.
> 
> Thats only 13 events in the next 4 months.... We'll see.


Your off I would double that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

IMAGE;1392262 said:


> I've had a couple employees call and say they are getting "real jobs" in the last few weeks, since we have had no work yet this year. I'm pretty much all seasonal, but even seasonal guys need some work too.
> 
> We COULD still have an average or above average year, lots of winter left. But it's starting to feel like a 25" winter for Fargo.
> 
> Before spring I'm predicting:
> Four 1" events
> Six 2-4" events
> Two 4-6" events
> and 1 blizzard.
> 
> *Thats only 13 events in the next 4 months.*... We'll see.


That's almost an average winter. Average for us is 16 events.


----------



## IMAGE

LwnmwrMan22;1392319 said:


> That's almost an average winter. Average for us is 16 events.


Right, If it goes average from here on out, it will end up just a little below average for the year. Just that average feels like sooooo little because we are all used to the last 3 heavy years.


----------



## albhb3

so did anyone see that guy on the news out mowing his yard last night


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

I had a back pack blower running yesterday blowing the leaves away from in front of the door so they didn't blow into the garage


----------



## Green Grass

albhb3;1392436 said:


> so did anyone see that guy on the news out mowing his yard last night


my grass is about the greenest it has been in about 5 months.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Get the plows ready..... JohnDee is saying "here it comes!!"


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1392521 said:


> Get the plows ready..... JohnDee is saying "here it comes!!"


Are you sure you're hitting your refresh button? I don't see it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

11-16 day outlook.... "nothing big, but light to moderate snows"


----------



## mnglocker

Green Grass;1392518 said:


> my grass is about the greenest it has been in about 5 months.


I watered. :laughing:


----------



## exmark1

Camden;1392536 said:


> Are you sure you're hitting your refresh button? I don't see it.


I agree with you Roy I don't see it either, but the plows are always ready in case we have something to do one of these days


----------



## albhb3

I figured someone had some left over nog. I didnt see anything either it is just crazy seeing the snow depth map and there is nothing at all I think the max was 5 inches


----------



## unit28

The lil clipper train is gettin robbed, 
It's getting held up behind the wall of the Rocky Mountains.

A view of today and then Thursday into Friday.
.If that ridge of moisture breaks through at the right time...look out if it hooks up with arctic air.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1392244 said:


> First off, glad I'm not the only snow plowing junkie still posting on Christmas Night.
> 
> One of the models shows 2-3"+. I'm crossing my fingers. I would love to roll out of December with a solid 2" storm. A nice little storm to end the year would be nice.
> Curious to see what John Dee says tomorrow.


just don't cross your toes too...LOL

WEDNESDAY NIGHT
NOT AS COLD. MOSTLY CLOUDY. A CHANCE OF SNOW
IN THE EVENING...THEN SNOW LIKELY AFTER MIDNIGHT. SNOW
ACCUMULATION OF 1 TO 2 INCHES. LOWS AROUND 25. SOUTHWEST WINDS
5 MPH. CHANCE OF SNOW 60 PERCENT.


----------



## albhb3

wcco just said all north of the lacs


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

.discussion...

Several interesting scenarios developing over the next few days as
a series of weak shrtwv/s move rapidly across the rockies and
through the northern plains and upper midwest.

As with previous discussions...the mean track of the sfc low will
be the key as to where the majority of the precipitation
falls...and mainly to the n/ne of it. Models have been diverging
on any one solution in terms of qpf amts and pops as the track of
the sfc low remains quite different. Although taking a blend of
several models on qpf/pops seems the likely solution due to the
uncertainties of the sfc low track...*even this solution has its
problems. Therefore...high chc pops seems reasonable. Even if we
get the precipitation...amts will be light. Also...due to the
unseasonably mild air our region has been experiencing...any
snow that falls will be under an inch or two and will likely melt*
as temps once again rise abv the freezing mark by the weekend.

Channel 9 says less than 1/4". Channel 5 says less than 1/2", Channel 4 has NO snow, all through the weekend.


----------



## 4x4Farmer

Says 1-3 inches tomorrow night on NOAA website....i don't think Ill hold my breath.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Earlier today, NWS had around an inch possible tomorrow night, so of course I go and text all of the guys, just to give them a heads up (all of the contracts are at 1: triggers).

The last update changed it.

It still says 60% snow likely after midnight, now it says less than 1/2" possible.


----------



## deicepro

I hope we get some snow soon.....so the lakes are less crowded!!


----------



## PrimoSR

I'm ready for snow, but not until after the 3rd. I want to go to the cabin for New Year's.


----------



## mnglocker

PrimoSR;1394312 said:


> I'm ready for snow, but not until after the 3rd. I want to go to the cabin for New Year's.


Word on that. I want to be able to run down to IA for the Caucuses and help out the Ron Paul Campaign. It would also be nice to squeeze a bike ride in.


----------



## unit28

I got snow moving in on saturday night from returning precip.

LM22 for tonight, It's still at 1" and bumped up to *70%* chance for us. Then 40% chances for more Thursday

I believe it when it's accumulation appears on solid surfaces myself....looks good coming in for us on this this morning's  mosaic radar. And of course with later tonight being more predominant.

good luck

Now if it'd grab some moisture, it might get up to 2" of acumulation...
4:30 AM 19* SE wind 3mph


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu says 1.6" of snow on the way, an inch tonight and then 0.6" tomorrow night.


----------



## 4x4Farmer

They downed me to less than half inch for tonight now! Last night they were saying up to 3! I cant believe this weather....haven't had a single event yet and its almost January.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It says for Rock Creek / Pine City area, 1-2" possible. Then for Rush City, 6 miles to the south, "less than 1/2" possible".

The farthest north I go is another 15 miles farther south than that, and that 1 account is a 1.5" trigger, then it's another 5 miles farther south before I get the 1" triggers started.

I'll go cut down another 2 loads of trees today, get all of the plows on, put the blowers and salt in the trucks, but..... I guess we'll see.

Channel 9 just said some patchy flakes, maybe some accumulation on the cool surfaces.

Channel 4 said this morning now no accumulation tonight, but an inch tomorrow night.

Channel 5 said this morning, just light accumulations both nights.

A Blaine to Hugo to Stillwater line is the cutoff where it says little to no snow accumulation. Looks like I'll be right on the edge all night.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hey Quality,

Isn't this that asshat that had the auction last year around this time and was running up the bids on all of his stuff and buying back other items? It sure looks like the same equipment and its in your area...

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/for/2702081831.html


----------



## SSS Inc.

Epic Lawn Care;1394599 said:


> Hey Quality,
> 
> Isn't this that asshat that had the auction last year around this time and was running up the bids on all of his stuff and buying back other items? It sure looks like the same equipment and its in your area...
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/for/2702081831.html


I remember you guys talking about that auction last year. I didn't attend but my dad did. I recall one of you guys "speaking up" at the sale. Those pictures sure look familiar too me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1394616 said:


> I remember you guys talking about that auction last year. I didn't attend but my dad did. I recall one of you guys "speaking up" at the sale. Those pictures sure look familiar too me.


Yeah, the guy got all pissed off (as most of us did) when he found out that the owner was bidding on his stuff, the auctioneer told him if he didn't like it to leave. He did and so did about half of the other people there including myself!


----------



## qualitycut

The name isn't familiar but he could have changed it after the divorce. I'm going to look into it.


Edit: It is a different address than the last place.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1394662 said:


> The name isn't familiar but he could have changed it after the divorce. I'm going to look into it.
> 
> Edit: It is a different address than the last place.


Ah, 10-4. Good work detective! Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu took away the 1.6" on the way, and now has nothing for us. But JD has us in the 1-4" range for tomorrow night/Friday morning..... Going off the fact that AcuuCrapper is saying nothing I better prepare for snow!


----------



## OC&D

Haven't started my truck in almost a week. I've been driving the car whenever I go anywhere.

I hope it starts. 

I'm purposely going to ignore it 'cause I'm pretty sure if I go out and make sure it starts it won't snow anyway!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Epic Lawn Care;1394680 said:


> Accu took away the 1.6" on the way, and now has nothing for us. But JD has us in the 1-4" range for tomorrow night/Friday morning..... Going off the fact that AcuuCrapper is saying nothing I better prepare for snow!


I saw John Dee's graph for Friday morning. What stuck out the most was how far south his freeze line is. Our forcast north of the cities says 36 for a high on Friday. By his graph, it should be about 28.


----------



## qualitycut

I thought the same but weather men not agreeing. What's new.


----------



## IDST

who is john dee??


----------



## qualitycut

Johndee.com


----------



## Advantage

jagext;1394767 said:


> who is john dee??


I've found him to be very reliable compared to most all other sources.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1394765 said:


> I thought the same but weather men not agreeing. What's new.


True that, brother!


----------



## qualitycut

That blob in ND is looking like it is dropping down. Would be nice if we could get something out of it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

John Dee is accurate to where he gives a general range over a general area.

NWS, AccuWeather and the like try to get so exact, that when something moves 50 miles they look like they don't know what they're talking about.


----------



## qualitycut

Noaa just changed again to .5 inch tonight and 1 inch tomorrow night.


----------



## unit28

to warm behind the system for tonight, I can see doing a salt run at 1/2 ratio tomorrow am in case it turns to fzdrz
The precipitation rate is .01 in Minot ND where they're geting a mix precip.
And 60 degrees in Montana? wow...just wow.
Where's the arctic air when you need it?


----------



## ryde307

Epic- Thats not the same as the auction. I was at that and I said something thats when he said if you dont like it leave.

As for the weather i hope we get something I just changed our snowmobile trip again chasing snow its 50degrees in the mountains below 6000ft hope somewhere gets snow soon.


----------



## 4x4Farmer

qualitycut;1394841 said:


> That blob in ND is looking like it is dropping down. Would be nice if we could get something out of it.


This "blob" in ND is producing nothing but rain and freezing rain for us. Looks like another salt event maybe....sure would be nice to shine up the cutting edges though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's looking to me, that rather than "mainly after midnight" needs to be changed to "mainly before midnight" for tonight.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1395073 said:


> It's looking to me, that rather than "mainly after midnight" needs to be changed to "mainly before midnight" for tonight.


Just looking at radar and unless I'm missing something it looks like it will be done by 11


----------



## PrimoSR

Anyone getting anything yet? Nothing here in Orono.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Nothing in Minneapolis. The radar would suggest different however

Edit: Nws animated radar looked like its on the metro while the newest static radar shows its well to the west. That would explain the lack of snow for me.

I'm hoping tomorrow will be one of those surprise 2"ers.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Nothing in Blaine


----------



## millsaps118

Quiet as a mouse in Elk River............


----------



## PrimoSR

Temp is up a couple of notches from 3 hours ago.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

PrimoSR;1395374 said:


> Temp is up a couple of notches from 3 hours ago.


I noticed that too


----------



## OC&D

Extremely light sleet just started here in St.Paul.


----------



## Camden

It's raining in central MN.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dry as a bone in Forest Lake.


----------



## PrimoSR

Just got a little drizzle here, barely enough to make everything wet.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'd like to know how the NWS puts out their location forecasts.

For tomorrow night, St. Paul proper says 1-2" possible, but everything else IN THE ENTIRE STATE says around an inch possible.

Look out downtown St. Paul tomorrow night!!


----------



## qualitycut

PD is also saying 1-3 for New Years Eve.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1395429 said:


> I'd like to know how the NWS puts out their location forecasts.
> 
> For tomorrow night, St. Paul proper says 1-2" possible, but everything else IN THE ENTIRE STATE says around an inch possible.
> 
> Look out downtown St. Paul tomorrow night!!


I'm not going to hold my breath.


----------



## PrimoSR

Paul Douglas finally updated.

40-45 F. highs possible New Year's Eve.
Rain Saturday evening may end as 1-3" slushy snow late Saturday night and early Sunday. We may wake up to some slushy, icy roads New Year's Day.


----------



## OC&D

Bring it!:yow!:


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Anyone get anything? Blaine got a super light mist not even enough to get the truck wet.


----------



## mnglocker

Just rain turning to icy roads in Delano (55328)


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I can see my driveway is damp.


----------



## 87chevy

Got about 45 minutes worth of rain up here tonight... City guys were out salting when we went through town on the way home.


----------



## monson770

i am waiting until last minute in the hopes that i won't have to salt because all of the damp spots dried up


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

monson770;1395500 said:


> i am waiting until last minute in the hopes that i won't have to salt because all of the damp spots dried up


Kinda what I'm thinking, where are you?


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1395503 said:


> Kinda what I'm thinking, where are you?


Concrete slippery as hell black top not bad what so ever.


----------



## Advantage

1/8" snow/sleet and still coming down. Going to salt everything and go back to bed.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Just got back from salting a few places, nothing major just some spotty slick spots.


----------



## SnowGuy73

John Dee has 4"+ just to the south of us by 07:00 tomorrow morning now...... All the locals are still saying less than an inch!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu is now saying 3.2" on the way.


----------



## 4x4Farmer

rained here last night till about 10...everything froze up early this morning so I sanded everything. They are saying 1-3 of snow tonight but I cant believe a word they say!


----------



## SnowGuy73

4x4Farmer;1395689 said:


> rained here last night till about 10...everything froze up early this morning so I sanded everything. They are saying 1-3 of snow tonight but I cant believe a word they say!


Yeah, I'm not sure how much rain we got here last night but we had some minor freezing in spots.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Epic Lawn Care;1395684 said:


> John Dee has 4"+ just to the south of us by 07:00 tomorrow morning now...... All the locals are still saying less than an inch!


He has us in the 4-8 range on Saturday Night. I think he is betting on the temps dropping earlier than the others. I have a hunch that all the local people are going to be very hesitant predicting snow until we get into a good pattern.


----------



## OC&D

I predict we'll get between a trace to 50 inches by April 1st.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We will see who is right about this weekend. John Dee has 4-8 inches, national weather service has slight chance of rain or snow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1395775 said:


> We will see who is right about this weekend. John Dee has 4-8 inches, national weather service has slight chance of rain or snow.


Saw that...


----------



## unit28

I heard that train a coming, now it's rollin round the bend....choo choo.
I got 6" for my speculation totals but it may get robbed again because of the dry air.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Pat Hammer is already at it.

"Were not excepting alot tonight but we could maybe see an inch, .......or two, ........ maybe even as high as three inches tonight".

Really, thats the best you can do, as a professional? You moron!


----------



## qualitycut

^ Haha so true


----------



## SnowGuy73

Channel 4 says 1-3" with the heaviest to the north, channel 5 says 1-3" with the heaviest to the south and east.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just got a call from one of my larger accounts. They want to cancel the account for lack of snow. $2,000 / month account.


----------



## qualitycut

So what do they want to do? Per time.


----------



## unit28

optimistic is my middle name. 

posted by NWS at 11:37
DOUGLAS-TODD-STEVENS-POPE-STEARNS-SHERBURNE-SWIFT-KANDIYOHI-
MEEKER-WRIGHT-HENNEPIN-ANOKA-RAMSEY-WASHINGTON-MCLEOD-CARVER-
SCOTT-DAKOTA-RICE-GOODHUE-ST. CROIX-PIERCE-DUNN-PEPIN-EAU CLAIRE-

1137 AM CST THU DEC 29 2011
SNOW ACCUMULATIONS OF 2 TO 3 INCHES ARE
LIKELY ACROSS THE REGION INTO EARLY FRIDAY MORNING.
]]]]]]]]]
And posted by NWS at Last Update: 12:32 pm CST Dec 29, 2011
Tonight: A 50 percent chance of snow. Cloudy, with a low around 27. Calm wind becoming southeast around 6 mph. New snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible.


snow late tonight into tomorrow is what I think they're getting at for the higher acumulation total.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Channel 11 website says the same thing, 1/2" to an inch at the most. Not sure what to think here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1395864 said:


> Just got a call from one of my larger accounts. They want to cancel the account for lack of snow. $2,000 / month account.


I'm assuming that they already have someone else lined up on a per time basis, or they want you to switch to per time?


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1395864 said:


> Just got a call from one of my larger accounts. They want to cancel the account for lack of snow. $2,000 / month account.


that not good, as soon as mid Jan gets here they might reconsider.
good luck


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu raised there totals for tonight, 1.6" tonight and 0.3" tomorrow. So I guess I'll plan for about 4" like last time they said an inch!


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1395864 said:


> Just got a call from one of my larger accounts. They want to cancel the account for lack of snow. $2,000 / month account.


looks like when they get hit with 10" in 2 weeks the price goes up....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

They used to do it all in house. They wanted to cut out the overtime for the maintenance guys, so they hired me. Now they want to put it back onto the maintenance guys since there's no snow.

Bad part is this is the property I bought an RTV and 6' Boss V for.

Now I will have to dump one of my subs at a different property, even thouh he just went out and bought a new skid blade. Lastly I will have to let a couple of guys go.


----------



## mnglocker

It should snow tomorrow. I'm going to take my Fury out for a ride again. That's 3 days in a row now.


----------



## PrimoSR

LwnmwrMan22;1395925 said:


> They used to do it all in house. They wanted to cut out the overtime for the maintenance guys, so they hired me. Now they want to put it back onto the maintenance guys since there's no snow.
> 
> Bad part is this is the property I bought an RTV and 6' Boss V for.
> 
> Now I will have to dump one of my subs at a different property, even thouh he just went out and bought a new skid blade. Lastly I will have to let a couple of guys go.


That's BS - Did you ask them if they still remember last winter?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Your not alone Lawnmowerman. We have lost 4 accounts since the first plowing in Nov. One of which we have done for forty years. In each case they had a buddy thats down on his luck and they feel like they should let him have it. The funny thing is that every time this happens as soon as we get blasted we are back in business. Hopefully the same will happen for you. 

I'm not sure what to think on the snow. All indications that I see is that we should get 2-3" tonight and another shot on New Years. Not sure what the local guys are not seeing but thats what I think. NWS graphic at 12:57 shows 2-3" right over the metro. It might be wishful thinking but I'm picking up my truck anyway just to be ready.


----------



## PrimoSR

mnglocker;1395990 said:


> It should snow tomorrow. I'm going to take my Fury out for a ride again. That's 3 days in a row now.


Honda Fury? Any pics?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm loading the salt, filling the trucks. We're on the north side of the snow on the NWS story graph, hopefully this pushes the snow to the south. 

Not only am I screwed over by this account, but I got a call back from my main plow driver saying he's unavailable tonight, and most likely won't be this weekend. I know he's been looking for other work since there's no snow.

Why do I do this job?

Another "why" is why does the NWS have 2-3" likely over the metro in the weather story pic, yet all of the location forecasts saying something like less than 1/2" or some will say around an inch possible.

Shouldn't they all be saying 2-4" possible?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

PrimoSR;1396015 said:


> That's BS - Did you ask them if they still remember last winter?


They want a 30 day out, I want a 60 day out. The contract only runs through March. If I get my 60, then the only month they wouldn't pay would be March.

At that point, wouldn't you stick with it and hope we get a March Blizzard? One big storm would make up for it.


----------



## qualitycut

^^ THey have 1-3 for my zip


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So Ken Barlow just said 1-2" of slush, some slick spots on the roads in the morning....????? Sheeeshhhhh.....


----------



## banonea

sitting on my couch fight now and watching radar. If the temp drops we all are gonna get hit. they just said chance of precipt 100% with 1" to 3" of accumlation, snow and sleet


----------



## IDST

Just watched channel eleven 1-3 possible thee storm has picked up more moisture and has moved south. waiting for 4,5 and nines forecast now. I won't get no sleep now.


----------



## mnglocker

PrimoSR;1396017 said:


> Honda Fury? Any pics?


It's one is not my bike, it is just a stock photo from google, but it's the same year and color. So it is it's clone.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Channel 9 said it's going to start after midnight, go through tomorrow morning's rush hour.

By the looks of the radar, it's going to start about 9 and be done by 3 am. Do they not work on the same clock I do?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1396119 said:


> Channel 9 said it's going to start after midnight, go through tomorrow morning's rush hour.
> 
> By the looks of the radar, it's going to start about 9 and be done by 3 am. Do they not work on the same clock I do?


Thats what I thought also but after checking the radar ever so often, it hasnt really moved very much since 2 o'clock


----------



## PrimoSR

So who actually thinks we are going to get more than an inch and be out plowing tonight?


----------



## mnglocker

PrimoSR;1396143 said:


> So who actually thinks we are going to get more than an inch and be out plowing tonight?


I'm going with dusting.

I'll be out salting and sanding tonight.


----------



## 4x4Farmer

Winter weather advisory with 3-5 inches for us tonight. Keeping my fingers crossed we get this one.


----------



## SSS Inc.

PrimoSR;1396143 said:


> So who actually thinks we are going to get more than an inch and be out plowing tonight?


I have a hunch we are going to get 2.7" around the metro. If that doesn't happen then I say dusting. I drove to Shakopee from Mpls during rush hour to get my truck so it better snow.

Edit: Channel 9 guy just recapped with 1 to 2 to maybe 3 tonight.


----------



## Deershack

Since I haven't gotten many calls to salt through New Years, if anyone has an empty plow truck and needs a driver, let me know.


----------



## qualitycut

I will be happy as hell if we get some. I need some money. I'm going to be a little lose with the triggers tonight.


----------



## ryde307

I already called people and said we are going if its anything close to an inch you will see most people out tonight. I am guessing we get closer to 3 though predicting 3.5.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The snow has slowed WAYYYY down


----------



## qualitycut

I mean per time accts pay in full I will do if its somewhat close.


----------



## IDST

If we get anything over an inch we are going. I haven't had any seasonals call and complain. Actually got all my payments due on the first pain except for three.


----------



## unit28

air getting dry again up here in north metro
RH was at 75% at 6pm now it's in the 60% range.

The track is failing to be predictable...
Even NWS can't keep up.

612 PM CST THU DEC 29 2011
.UPDATE.....more snow south means Iess for me...
good night


----------



## PrimoSR

unit28;1396330 said:


> air getting dry again up here in north metro
> RH was at 75% at 6pm now it's in the 60% range.
> 
> The track is failing to be predictable...
> Even NWS can't keep up.
> 
> 612 PM CST THU DEC 29 2011
> .UPDATE.....more snow south means Iess for me...
> good night


They changed it again.

Tonight: Rain, snow, and freezing rain, becoming all snow after 4am. Low around 29. Calm wind becoming east around 5 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. Little or no ice accumulation expected. Total nighttime snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Someone put up a STOP sign at the border about an hour ago? Because it hasn't moved???????


----------



## SSS Inc.

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1396408 said:


> Someone put up a STOP sign at the border about an hour ago? Because it hasn't moved???????


They are stealing all of our moisture!!!!

Primo: I just noticed that myself. Earlier I was at 1-3. Then It was at 1-2. Now I'm at 1-3" again. Their little graphic has changed as well to put the metro our of the 1-2" range.

At least the Wild game is a good one to distract me from radar watching.


----------



## PrimoSR

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1396408 said:


> Someone put up a STOP sign at the border about an hour ago? Because it hasn't moved???????


No kidding it hasn't moved in hours.


----------



## exmark1

Forecast has changed from less than an inch all day, went up to 1-3 for about 4 hours and now they went back down to the less than an inch for us here.

I wish that forecasters could get there job right for once, so that we could actually depend on anything that they forecast


----------



## SSS Inc.

Well this doesn't look good. Ken Barlow just said a coating to an inch in the metro. Leaning towards coating. :crying:

UPDATE:
Channel 4... Wait for it.................no totals given.


----------



## OC&D

Wild just won, so I'm guessing hell has frozen over, so we won't get any snow here in Utopia.


----------



## TKLAWN

What the?? channels 4, 5 and 9 all said something completly different. ahh screw it I'm going to sleep.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Yep ch5 JUST (10:35pm)said coating to an inch:crying:but you can't help but:laughing:


----------



## ryde307

We are going at 2 as of now others said they were going at 12 and one guy just called said they were going at 6 so we shall see. Why cant it just snow 3 inches from 6pm-10pm and be done each time it would make things so much easier.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Ch5 just said it probably won't start until 2-3am now, and a coating to inch


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I had all of my guys ready to go at 2. At 8 I called them back and said never mind, I'll call when it's time.

Even all of the location forecasts around the cities say rain / snow tonight, changing to all snow after 4 am.

It won't even start here (if at all) until 3-4. by how slow it's moving right now.

Plus you look at the moisture ball in IA, it's moving past us and the wall of moisture that stopped at the border is getting thinner and thinner.

About 7 pm last night, it was 8-10 counties wide, now it's about 2.


----------



## PrimoSR

Another update, getting up at 2am to check things out.


Overnight: A chance of snow and freezing rain before 3am, then snow likely. Cloudy, with a low around 28. East wind around 6 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. Little or no ice accumulation expected. Total nighttime snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

New forecast out as of 11 pm says no snow overnight now.

NWS website. All early tomorrow morning.

Plus they took just about all of the moisture out of the forecast for New Year's Eve.


----------



## OC&D

Well, I may as well have another beer and go to bed. 

I'll set my alarm for 3AM just to see what's up, but things aren't looking good so far.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I think the first area of moisture everyone was betting on is the one in IA.

When you get up and check the radars over night, there's another area of low pressure circulation up around Bismark.

If that stays dry like it is now, then nothing. 

It looks however as it's trying to draw in some more moisture ever so slightly, and that must be the area they are concerned about for the morning drive tomorrow.


----------



## OC&D

Well, we'll see at 3! 

Cheers!


----------



## monson770

i have to admit... when the KQ/93x morning shows aren't on like usual, i am not a happy camper out plowing in the morning... those guys/terri train, really help me calm down with morning traffic...... ahhhhhhh!!!!!!!! well we will see if any other station has a comperable morning show i guess... hopefully i wake up to snow at 3...:redbounce


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

monson770;1396644 said:


> i have to admit... when the KQ/93x morning shows aren't on like usual, i am not a happy camper out plowing in the morning... those guys/terri train, really help me calm down with morning traffic...... ahhhhhhh!!!!!!!! well we will see if any other station has a comperable morning show i guess... hopefully i wake up to snow at 3...:redbounce


Don't hold your breath


----------



## miked9372

not much just 1-2" kind of a weak system


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The Intellicast radar looks much more threatening than the NWS extended range radar, that's for sure.

http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/uppermissvly_loop.php


----------



## Martinson9

Is it even snowing I'm the West Metro yet? I'm about 425 miles away visiting relatives.


----------



## mnglocker

Martinson9;1396670 said:


> Is it even snowing I'm the West Metro yet? I'm about 425 miles away visiting relatives.


Nada. I prevented that by picking up a load of sand tonight.


----------



## Martinson9

I just read on the NWS website, less than .5 overnight and less than 1 for tomorrow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The moisture is TRYING to creep it's way up from the south.


----------



## exmark1

We only got a 1/4 inch out here in West Central minnesota last nite, pretty much done snowing here and again not enough to do anything. It's not even slippery to need to salt or do anything, just going back to bed and get up in a few hours again just to see if anything changes


----------



## wizardsr

I see MNDOT has the bubble cranked up again tonight... :realmad: Some days I wonder if they're taking after Russia and shooting crap into the clouds to influence our weather.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wizard -

You still need me to bring the tractor and blow those piles back for you???


----------



## wizardsr

LwnmwrMan22;1396690 said:


> Wizard -
> 
> You still need me to bring the tractor and blow those piles back for you???


Bring it on over, we can at least blow some dust...


----------



## Wesley's Lawn

I like the theory you have there Brendan Thumbs Up


----------



## BossPlow2010

I wonder if they make extra slutty olive oil, they can't all be virgins right?


----------



## wizardsr

Wesley's Lawn;1396693 said:


> I like the theory you have there Brendan Thumbs Up


Truth is, it's not snowing cuz we got the alternator in and the steering sector seal on the old man's truck fixed tonight. If we'd have left the shyt for tomorrow we'd be getting dumped on right now...


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Anybody have anything? Nothing in Blaine


----------



## Wesley's Lawn

Nothing here Roberto, Not that it really matters but a friend on Facebook said it was snowing in Long Prairie two hours ago, dunno anything more then that.

I think I will venture out and call it another dud. I believe Its time to sell everything and go mine gold in Alaska and make the big bucks like they do on TV, anyone else want to go?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You go to Alaska, I'm heading to CA and buy me some STORAGE UNITS!!

BTW, now it's back down to less than an inch for the cities, downtown areas anyways.

BUT!!! Now NWS put in a 40% chance of rain/snow New Year's Eve day, and a 60% for New Year's Night. Yesterday they had NOTHING on New Year's Eve day, and 20% New Year's Night.

It's almost like they read John Dee and said wait, we need to have something in the forecast if this guy is saying it's going to snow 4-8".

Watch the blob that's redeveloped up near Grand Forks. That's moving this way and increasing in size.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Good luck starting equipment in -40 degree weather! Hell good luck running it!


----------



## Wesley's Lawn

Well that's why I would have a mechanic with a beat up and wore out body and no real tools to keep my dilapidated equipment running for me


----------



## exmark1

Wesley's Lawn;1396709 said:


> Well that's why I would have a mechanic with a beat up and wore out body and no real tools to keep my dilapidated equipment running for me


I like the way your thinking


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The other thing that's interesting, is all of the "futurecasts" last night showed the snow coming from NW to SE, or at least west to east.

This moisture is coming from the SW to the NE, or even almost straight N.

They didn't even get the direction right last night.


----------



## Wesley's Lawn

Looking at the weather sites, most say less then a inch accumulation if any, but accuweather is saying 3.2 inches?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wesley's Lawn;1396714 said:


> Looking at the weather sites, most say less then a inch accumulation if any, but accuweather is saying 3.2 inches?


Short Term Forecast
SHORT TERM FORECAST
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE TWIN CITIES/CHANHASSEN MN
457 AM CST FRI DEC 30 2011

MNZ052-053-060>063-068>070-078-301300-
ANOKA-CARVER-CHISAGO-DAKOTA-GOODHUE-HENNEPIN-ISANTI-RAMSEY-SCOTT-
WASHINGTON-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...CAMBRIDGE...MINNEAPOLIS...RED WING...
ST PAUL...STILLWATER
457 AM CST FRI DEC 30 2011

.NOW...
*LIGHT SNOW IS FALLING OVER THE WEST HALF QUARTER OF MINNESOTA.*

THE SNOW HAS BEEN EVAPORATING AS IT APPROACHES THE TWIN CITY METRO.

THE LEADING EDGE IS NEARLY 50 MILES WEST OF THE TWIN CITY METRO
AREA. ROUGHLY FROM AROUND LITTLE FALLS...ST CLOUD...AND LITCHFIELD
OVER TO LE SUEUR AND OWATONNA.

MOVEMENT IS TO THE EAST AT 25 MPH.

Can someone please locate the west half quarter of MN? Would that be Renville County?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like its going to be a quite day here on plowsite, I must have been the only one that went to bed last night..:laughing:


----------



## Willman940

Western Quarter Half huh?


----------



## TKLAWN

Good nights sleep here. I was hoping for at least an inch but looks like thats out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1396839 said:


> Good nights sleep here. I was hoping for at least an inch but looks like thats out.


So... Does that mean you are buying breakfast being you now have no other plans?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Willman940;1396833 said:


> Western Quarter Half huh?


I'm confused........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Shes going to be windy on Sunday.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Epic Lawn Care;1396866 said:


> Shes going to be windy on Sunday.


Epic, Is it snowing out in Shakopee? The radar I am looking at would indicate it was but I'm guessing its not.


----------



## OC&D

Well I'm glad I went to bed last night and got some sleep. It looks like I'll need the rest with this blizzard moving in tomorrow! NOT.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Very light snow right now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

It just started snowing here five, maybe ten minutes ago.


----------



## TKLAWN

Epic Lawn Care;1396848 said:


> So... Does that mean you are buying breakfast being you now have no other plans?


If your up for beers for breakfast i'm in!


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1396894 said:


> If your up for beers for breakfast i'm in!


I'm getting too old for that, unless of course you are in your ice house out on Waconia right now.... I'll load up the four wheeler and be right out!


----------



## wizardsr

The bubble persists... I wanna see the "meteorologists" explain this...


----------



## ryde307

Im heading to Waconia to get sleds ready for a trip to the mountains and have some breakfast beers most likley.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Done snowing in Shakopee, I wouldn't even call it a dusting. I don't think we are even going to go out and salt. Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

Well now they are back to 1-2 New Years Eve.

Did you guys see JD forecast pic for ending tomorrow Am?


----------



## Camden

We just passed the 1" mark in central MN. It's still coming down nicely.


----------



## IDST

sorry guys, I loaded the ballast up and hooked up the plow last night. It's my fault. Won't do that again. taking out the ballast and unhooked the plow already. I won't hook or load up so it might snow saturday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1396962 said:


> Did you guys see JD forecast pic for ending tomorrow Am?


I think that is for the snow that is falling (or not falling) right now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

You got anything in IGH Quality?

Everything that fell here an hour ago has melted, not that there was anything really..


----------



## qualitycut

Epic Lawn Care;1396988 said:


> You got anything in IGH Quality?
> 
> Everything that fell here an hour ago has melted, not that there was anything really..


Very light flurries.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

How can these guys be SO inept?? Ch4 and Ch11 said 1-2" up to 3", Ch9 said 1" maybe 2", Ch5 and weather channel said up to an inch, and we don't get a flake. That's like us telling a customer we'll be there Monday or Tuesday maybe Wednesday and not show up


----------



## Willman940

Epic Lawn Care;1396864 said:


> I'm confused........


Look at the bottom of the previous page.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Willman940;1396833 said:


> Western Quarter Half huh?


So that must be an 1/8th


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1397000 said:


> How can these guys be SO inept?? Ch4 and Ch11 said 1-2" up to 3", Ch9 said 1" maybe 2", Ch5 and weather channel said up to an inch, and we don't get a flake. That's like us telling a customer we'll be there Monday or Tuesday maybe Wednesday and not show up


Thats the point I was making yesterday. Yesterday morning everyone, and I mean everyone of these morons were saying a dusting, a coating, less than an inch. And by noon Pat Hammer was telling everyone 1",........ up to 2",........... we could see 3" in places here folks! Then the same people who didn't even see this snow event coming 12 hours earlier were on the 5,6, and 10 o'clock news pinpointing the "bullseye" of the 3 to 5" amounts out of this storm where as of last check they had less then a half inch of snow.......:realmad:

Morons, everyone of them!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

On top of all this, I just got my 30 day notice on my account. Anyone like to buy a 2010 RTV 1100 with a 2011 Boss V for $21,000?


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1397026 said:


> On top of all this, I just got my 30 day notice on my account. Anyone like to buy a 2010 RTV 1100 with a 2011 Boss V for $21,000?


You can't use it on any other accounts?


----------



## Wesley's Lawn

LwnmwrMan22;1397026 said:


> On top of all this, I just got my 30 day notice on my account. Anyone like to buy a 2010 RTV 1100 with a 2011 Boss V for $21,000?


I'd love to buy that thing if I only had the work for it or plenty of money to throw around for toys. That's a badass rig


----------



## qualitycut

Epic Lawn Care;1397028 said:


> You can't use it on any other accounts?


We dont ever get any damn snow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1397060 said:


> We dont ever get any damn snow.


Remember last season....


----------



## qualitycut

Epic Lawn Care;1397062 said:


> Remember last season....


Nope........payup


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1397068 said:


> Nope........payup


Haha... :laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Epic Lawn Care;1397028 said:


> You can't use it on any other accounts?


I don't really want to trailer it.

I have another townhome (same management company) that my cousin is subbing for me. I'll have to dump him, and move the RTV over there.

The other issue is I had a crew leader on the account that was just dumped, that now I don't have work for. He doesn't have a truck, so the RTV, blower and salt spreader were stored onsite at the old place, but if I dump my cousin, I don't know that I need 3 guys at the second townhome. The two guys doing the sidewalks could just run the RTV.

If I don't find something for him, then he'll be gone by next summer.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1397086 said:


> I don't really want to trailer it.
> 
> I have another townhome (same management company) that my cousin is subbing for me. I'll have to dump him, and move the RTV over there.
> 
> The other issue is I had a crew leader on the account that was just dumped, that now I don't have work for. He doesn't have a truck, so the RTV, blower and salt spreader were stored onsite at the old place, but if I dump my cousin, I don't know that I need 3 guys at the second townhome. The two guys doing the sidewalks could just run the RTV.
> 
> If I don't find something for him, then he'll be gone by next summer.


That's such BS you lost your butt on it last year, this being the makeup year and they drop you. What these people don't understand is it all averages out if you average over 5 years. We got hammered last year and went backwards this year we haven't had anything but if you take last year and this year and average we would be having an average year. Only 2 of mine are seasonal one is new and the other is a longtime customer that WAS per time and insisted to go seasonal this year or he'd find someone else, guess who called this morning, yep he doesn't think it's fair that he has to pay and I don't have to work. Remember it was HIS idea/insistence to go seasonal so starting January 1 he wants to go back to per time. Everyone wants their cake and eat it too


----------



## qualitycut

^^ I don't think Hr had it last year


----------



## banonea

we got around 1" in rochester. It didnt start till around 7am roads aint bad and it is building on the roof and grass. didnt go to bed till 4am beacuse I thought we might need to go out. I got 7 mcdonalds that are per push, hoping the temp drops and snow builds enough so i can go out later tonight but most likly it will be salt only.


----------



## banonea

of the 32 accounts I have, only 12 of them are per push. when i set up my seasonal accounts, I make sure to explain to them that they pay weather it snows or NOT. the best explnation I have for them and use it with everyone is*" it is no different then auto/ business insurance. when you dont have it, it will cost you more than if you have it and you can deduct it on your taxes, also you know wht your snow removal expence will be for the year"*


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just ran into a flippin DOT inspectikn with a load of logs. I should just go back to bed.


----------



## mnlefty

Well it took long enough, but there's finally some snow falling in the metro proper... snowing hard enough that if it keeps up like this for about a day and a half it might amount to something too.


----------



## qualitycut

Any violations?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1397121 said:


> Just ran into a flippin DOT inspectikn with a load of logs. I should just go back to bed.


Were are they sitting today? I'll make sure I don't go that way


----------



## qualitycut

my fortune cookie today said. " The clouds will rain success on you" it better be right dammit


----------



## Wesley's Lawn

It's snowing in Hopkins, light stuff and its starting to stick to the streets, walks have a nice coating.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have my '07 Dodge 3500 1 ton, the logs are loaded in length wise, meaning running from the cab to the back, no tailgate.

He says my load is not secured because the logs could fall out the back, or blow out.

I have 26" high steel sides on top of the normal drop down sides of a contractor's box. The sides are as high as the cab, but lower than the headache rack.

The logs were loaded below the height of the sides. I pack the logs in with the loader when I'm loading. There's no way the logs are sliding out the back. I have to lift the box 75% up, back up and slam on the brakes for the logs to come out of the box.

I got a warning for an unsecured fire extinguisher. I have it wedged under the passenger seat, behind the tire jack, in front of the seat brackets. The only way to get it out is to open the passenger door.

He didn't say anything about the 4 drawer tool box sitting on my back seat, nor did he say anything about the chainsaw on the back seat directly behind me.

Lastly I got a warning for no cab card. I had registrations for 3 trailers, but not for the truck, for some reason.

Anyways, I had my medical card, license and insurance on my phone. Last time I was pulled over about a month ago, the officer didn't like that, they wanted the actual hard copy, which I have.

Today the officer said "hey, that's a good idea, you always have it with you then".


----------



## Willman940

I'll quote one of my co-workers in saying "Mother nature is more of tease then a girl at the strip club when are we gonna get dumped on?" I like snow, wish we had some for your guy's sake. I'd like a little bit for the hell of it. But considering I got screwed over and put on a shovel this year, I can do without the long nights. Money's nice but until I start seeing checks for what I'm owed I'm just fine sleeping in. 

All and all, I hope we get a decent storm, not to much considering I'll be shoveling it all night but something that will pay the bills. it'd just make things better for everyone.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I've had 12 snowflakes here in North Branch now that the sun is trying to come out.


----------



## banonea

most of what we got in rochester has melted, just our luck. the good thing, no money out for salt


----------



## SnowGuy73

Everything is wet here, no accumulation at all!


----------



## mnglocker

Epic Lawn Care;1397266 said:


> Everything is wet here, no accumulation at all!


TWSS. Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

So any thoughts on tomorrow night NWS is saying all snow after 9 pm but no totals? I am a little nervous, the guy that does all my drives for me is already looking for a different job and I will be sol. Im hoping if it snows he will still want to work.


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnglocker;1397317 said:


> TWSS. Thumbs Up


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;1397340 said:


> So any thoughts on tomorrow night NWS is saying all snow after 9 pm but no totals? I am a little nervous, the guy that does all my drives for me is already looking for a different job and I will be sol. Im hoping if it snows he will still want to work.


I noticed that also earlier. They have added 1" possible for North Branch, MN, before it had no totals.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Here is what it says for Shakopee.....

Saturday: A 40 percent chance of rain after noon. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 43. Breezy, with a southeast wind 11 to 21 mph becoming west. Winds could gust as high as 31 mph.

Saturday Night: Rain and snow likely before 9pm, then a chance of snow. Cloudy, with a low around 24. Windy, with a west northwest wind between 21 and 30 mph, with gusts as high as 45 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow accumulation of less than one inch possible.


----------



## Camden

Epic Lawn Care;1397373 said:


>


Pretty sure that means "That's What She Said"


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1397395 said:


> Pretty sure that means "That's What She Said"


Ah, 10-4 good buddy!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1397160 said:


> I have my '07 Dodge 3500 1 ton, the logs are loaded in length wise, meaning running from the cab to the back, no tailgate.
> 
> He says my load is not secured because the logs could fall out the back, or blow out.
> 
> I have 26" high steel sides on top of the normal drop down sides of a contractor's box. The sides are as high as the cab, but lower than the headache rack.
> 
> The logs were loaded below the height of the sides. I pack the logs in with the loader when I'm loading. There's no way the logs are sliding out the back. I have to lift the box 75% up, back up and slam on the brakes for the logs to come out of the box.
> 
> I got a warning for an unsecured fire extinguisher. I have it wedged under the passenger seat, behind the tire jack, in front of the seat brackets. The only way to get it out is to open the passenger door.
> 
> He didn't say anything about the 4 drawer tool box sitting on my back seat, nor did he say anything about the chainsaw on the back seat directly behind me.
> 
> Lastly I got a warning for no cab card. I had registrations for 3 trailers, but not for the truck, for some reason.
> 
> Anyways, I had my medical card, license and insurance on my phone. Last time I was pulled over about a month ago, the officer didn't like that, they wanted the actual hard copy, which I have.
> 
> Today the officer said "hey, that's a good idea, you always have it with you then".


Half the time I think they make the stuff up as they go, what got you was the no tailgate. Four years ago I got stopped by a New Hope cop that was DOT certified (complete A hole) I had the Freightliner, trailer and skid. In the back of the Freight (contractor body with 2x12's on top) I had nine 6' Arborvitae laid down covered with a mesh tarp. Got a ticket for unsecured load because he said they needed to be secured down INDIVIDUALLY. Also ticketed for loose debris for having seven, yes 7 crabapples on the trailer. I know there was 7 because I counted them as I threw them into the ditch


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Right. I understand the no tailgate, but I'm no different than a pulp truck, or guys that haul cords of oak logs to customer's houses. I'll start throwing straps on, and if they say anything, I'll have to fight it and tell them to put tailgates on pulp trucks.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1397437 said:


> Right. I understand the no tailgate, but I'm no different than a pulp truck, or guys that haul cords of oak logs to customer's houses. I'll start throwing straps on, and if they say anything, I'll have to fight it and tell them to put tailgates on pulp trucks.


Like I said they make it up as they go


----------



## SnowGuy73

I've never really had a problem with them, been inspected twice over the years. Once in Minnetonka by Minnetonka PD. they didn't find anything. The other time was in Edina, by State Patrol there all he found was burnt out DOT light on a lawn trailer.


----------



## unit28

well... It's official the clipper train turned out to be a parade. Which I'll stifle the rest of my comments on parades.

THE DETAILS CONCERNING THE MASS FIELDS... THE GUIDANCE ALL SHOW
LIMITED MOISTURE AVAILABLE FOR THE SYSTEM AND POSSIBLE DEVELOPING
WEAK DEFORMATION ZONE/COMMA HEAD LIGHT SNOW SPREADING FROM NRN MN
LATE SAT THROUGH NRN WI AND UP OF MI FOR SUN. THE HEAVIEST
SNOWFALL APPEARS TO BE LIKELY ACROSS WRN PORTION OF THE UP OF MI.

*Next week I'm throwing down the dithiopyr*


----------



## qualitycut

Unit so does that say no snow tomorrow?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Epic Lawn Care;1397455 said:


> I've never really had a problem with them, been inspected twice over the years. Once in Minnetonka by Minnetonka PD. they didn't find anything. The other time was in Edina, by State Patrol there all he found was burnt out DOT light on a lawn trailer.


Those a-holes get us at least 5-10 times per year. Watch out for the bald guy with glasses that works the metro. I have him stare me down in my dump truck every time he's busy with someone else and I drive by. Also beware of this lady that likes to work the exit ramps off of hwy100 and Excelsior Blvd. She is very nice but absolutely clueless on how trucks work let alone the rules. One of our guys had to actually educate her on how electric trailer brakes work.
They will find whatever they can in order to justify pulling you over. Most times we are "released" with no issue but I had one event where they actually sighted me for my health card being signed on the wrong line by my doctor. 
My other favorite was a cop training in a new guy on DOT inspections on 169 and 81. I knew the sequence for large trucks and asked if he would like me to pull the breakways on the trailer. This upset him greatly that I knew what was next and about five minutes later he threatened to haul me in for obstructing the process. I could tell by the look in the rookies eyes that even he thought this guy was a *****. This same guy made me sweep a large trailer hauling an Asphalt Paver with a SNOW BRUSH. Luckily I found the damn thing behind a seat. He was concerned that one of the tiny pieces of asphalt that have been stuck to the trailer for five years would dislodge and force someone off the road. I told the trainee that his superior is nuts.

The sad thing is that we are about as conscious of safety and rules as one can be but it never fails that they will find a way to get under your skin. I've got about fifty more example on what a waste of time this is. The thing that baffles me is that when I get caught up in there mass inspections I never see the 1-ton chevy with 8' sides and 8 tons of shingles or scrap metal. How come those guys aren't the target?

Edit: Now that I'm really ticked off thanks to this topic........Lawnmowerman: Screw those people. I hope they get dumped on and all hell breaks loose. OK I feel better now.


----------



## qualitycut

You ever see the scrappers with 3 water heaters hanging.out the truck they don't bother them. They can't afford to pay the fine. Let's go after the working guys.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1397993 said:


> You ever see the scrappers with 3 water heaters hanging.out the truck they don't bother them. They can't afford to pay the fine. Let's go after the working guys.


I think you hit the nail on the head. Not to mention the fact I can communicate with them with relative ease. ussmileyflag

Just checked the newest models for tomorrow. I know they have sucked lately but If you are curious they have gone from a trace tomorrow to anywhere from 2-3" now in the metro area. We'll see how much moisture is left after it changes to snow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Looks like almost .3" of moisture available. I'm surprised but we shall see.


----------



## qualitycut

Sss I do a lot of landscaping for a guy that flips houses and there are probably 10 guys a day that dig the dumpster and the.loaf that **** so bad I can believe it. I say you know that's not legal that say I don't care. Yea cause they have a 1976 dodge


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1398038 said:


> Sss I do a lot of landscaping for a guy that flips houses and there are probably 10 guys a day that dig the dumpster and the.loaf that **** so bad I can believe it. I say you know that's not legal that say I don't care. Yea cause they have a 1976 dodge


No it's usually an 84 Ford F150


----------



## BOSS LAWN

Yeah I sure hope so, dont need another system that dumps flurries and Im stuck up another night fustrated.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Everything I see is that by the time it changes to snow....

a) it'll have been 40 and raining, so some of the snow is going to melt on contact
b) the winds are going to be 400 mph, so the snow is just going to blow around anyways.

hopefully this system will move through by midnight - 1 am so I don't stay up all night again.

Went to bed around 8 pm last night, slept hard for 6 hours, woke up at 2 am with drool down my cheek and now can't go back to sleep.

I don't enjoy this job.


----------



## Willman940

Alright Gent's I may be able to sooth the beast inside with this tail. I knew a guy growing up who decided to get into landscaping in high school. was basically one of the guys you talk about not getting pulled over. Bought run down equipment cause it was cheap fixed it when he could and ran it in the mean time. Got pulled over last summer in his pick up and dump trailer. I think it was 32 violations, anyway his truck got red carded and he was taken to jail. Because I heard this through the grape vine, I'm not sure if the jail part is related though. 

You get the point.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1397978 said:


> Unit so does that say no snow tomorrow?


Look to get more than enough, 
I'm knocking the cobwebs off everything though,
snow tonight and warm temps end of week. may be short lived warm temps at best.

System bounces off the rockies then swings up... headed right this way..


----------



## djagusch

Well they say 3 to 5 inches now for st paul and north branch.


----------



## OC&D

... Winter Storm Warning in effect from 9 PM this evening to 6 am
CST Sunday... 

The National Weather Service in Twin Cities/Chanhassen has issued
a Winter Storm Warning for snow and blowing snow... which is in
effect from 9 PM this evening to 6 am CST Sunday.

* Timing... rain and snow changing rapidly to snow this evening.

* Main impact... a period of heavy snow bringing snowfall totals
of 2 to 4 inches.

* Other impacts... northwest winds of 25 to 35 mph causing blowing
snow and reduced visibility.


I'm not hooking up the plow just yet......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So it looks like the warning is more for the wind than the snow totals.

We've had 2-4" snowfalls before and just had winter weather advisories.


----------



## Greenery

In going into this one like it's a sunny day in June. No preparation, maybe it will actually snow then.


----------



## IDST

Figures I plan a party at the house tonight and now we'll get snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We're all set from yesterday still. For me, I only have about 10 places that are actually open tomorrow, so it'll be an easy night tonight. Even at that, many of the places aren't even open Monday.


----------



## CityGuy

sorry boys they mades us hook the plows yesterday and load with salt. Not sure why the salt but I will go wash my truck in hopes of this snow really happening.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1398472 said:


> We're all set from yesterday still. For me, I only have about 10 places that are actually open tomorrow, so it'll be an easy night tonight. Even at that, many of the places aren't even open Monday.


Only problem is if it sits it might turn into a 3" block of ice. Probably have to do it all tonight and salt heavy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1398483 said:


> Only problem is if it sits it might turn into a 3" block of ice. Probably have to do it all tonight and salt heavy


It won't turn into ice. The snow we had over Christmas two years ago when it rained, and then snowed, then went to -20, the accounts that set with snow on them were in much better shape than the ones we plowed right away.

The snow insulated the ground and allowed the moisture to drain out and away, then turned into a dry snow.

Even at that, it's going to be 40 (I doubt it if we do get enough snow) and it'll all melt anyways.

The ones where people drove on, those were issues though.

I think that with the wind, there'll be parking lots with black areas, then 4' drifts.


----------



## ryde307

I have not checed the weather since the other night I am boycotting all the morons making coin flips to forcast weather. Now I will go start doing a spring cleanup and start to tare out my driveway for the repacment in the spring then it should snow tonight.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1398493 said:


> It won't turn into ice. The snow we had over Christmas two years ago when it rained, and then snowed, then went to -20, the accounts that set with snow on them were in much better shape than the ones we plowed right away.
> 
> The snow insulated the ground and allowed the moisture to drain out and away, then turned into a dry snow.
> 
> Even at that, it's going to be 40 (I doubt it if we do get enough snow) and it'll all melt anyways.
> 
> The ones where people drove on, those were issues though.
> 
> I think that with the wind, there'll be parking lots with black areas, then 4' drifts.


I actually got a few 1 time jobs off that storm, had to scrape some lots with the skids with dirt buckets on. I just don't see us getting the snow they are talking about


----------



## mnlefty

I figure I've got my choice to actually make the weather... Supposed to be heading to St. Cloud to a friend's place for New Years, about a 10 year tradition. I can just about guarantee that if I go the weather will turn to crap and I'll have to navigate horrible roads to get home to move snow...

On the other hand if we cancel and stay home that should guarantee not enough snow to push and I'll be pissed that we didn't go.

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1398526 said:


> I actually got a few 1 time jobs off that storm, had to scrape some lots with the skids with dirt buckets on. I just don't see us getting the snow they are talking about


That spring we had lost 3 banks to a "price that was so cheap they couldn't afford to not try".

The first day after Christmas, about 9 am we got a call from the banks wondering if we had room on the list still. I said we always have room. They said they would call back in a couple of hours after they called to cancel the currwnt contracot. They called back in 15 minutes.

Turns out the new guys had gone out of town for Christmas and didn't bother to plow at all for that storm. We have the account still after that.


----------



## PrimoSR

mnlefty;1398539 said:


> I figure I've got my choice to actually make the weather... Supposed to be heading to St. Cloud to a friend's place for New Years, about a 10 year tradition. I can just about guarantee that if I go the weather will turn to crap and I'll have to navigate horrible roads to get home to move snow...
> 
> On the other hand if we cancel and stay home that should guarantee not enough snow to push and I'll be pissed that we didn't go.
> 
> Decisions, decisions...


I'm in the same boat. At the cabin right now, my Uncle has a huge New Years party up here (60+ people) and I haven't been able to go in 5 years.


----------



## mnglocker

PrimoSR;1398596 said:


> I'm in the same boat. At the cabin right now, my Uncle has a huge New Years party up here (60+ people) and I haven't been able to go in 5 years.


The real mess is suppose to start at midnight. I guess I'd count down with NY and head out. Otherwise, I've got every thing lined up I just pull in, flip the levers and plug the plow in, fire up the bobcat and drop my ballast pallet in the back and go.


----------



## qualitycut

It's sounding like it may start at 8 now I'm canceling plans for the night was supposed to do the limo thing. It better snow this time if they say it is or I'm not going to be happy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like a 10 pm - 3 am snowfall. The local NWS forecast says a chance of rain / snow before 9 pm and then a chance of snow after 9 pm. Chance of precipitation is 100%. 

Is 100% really a "chance"??


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1397986 said:


> Those a-holes get us at least 5-10 times per year. Watch out for the bald guy with glasses that works the metro. I have him stare me down in my dump truck every time he's busy with someone else and I drive by. Also beware of this lady that likes to work the exit ramps off of hwy100 and Excelsior Blvd. She is very nice but absolutely clueless on how trucks work let alone the rules. One of our guys had to actually educate her on how electric trailer brakes work.
> They will find whatever they can in order to justify pulling you over. Most times we are "released" with no issue but I had one event where they actually sighted me for my health card being signed on the wrong line by my doctor.
> My other favorite was a cop training in a new guy on DOT inspections on 169 and 81. I knew the sequence for large trucks and asked if he would like me to pull the breakways on the trailer. This upset him greatly that I knew what was next and about five minutes later he threatened to haul me in for obstructing the process. I could tell by the look in the rookies eyes that even he thought this guy was a *****. This same guy made me sweep a large trailer hauling an Asphalt Paver with a SNOW BRUSH. Luckily I found the damn thing behind a seat. He was concerned that one of the tiny pieces of asphalt that have been stuck to the trailer for five years would dislodge and force someone off the road. I told the trainee that his superior is nuts.
> 
> The sad thing is that we are about as conscious of safety and rules as one can be but it never fails that they will find a way to get under your skin. I've got about fifty more example on what a waste of time this is. The thing that baffles me is that when I get caught up in there mass inspections I never see the 1-ton chevy with 8' sides and 8 tons of shingles or scrap metal. How come those guys aren't the target?
> 
> Edit: Now that I'm really ticked off thanks to this topic........Lawnmowerman: Screw those people. I hope they get dumped on and all hell breaks loose. OK I feel better now.


do you know how you avoid this? Become a fire fighter and get fire plates. Used to get pulled over a couple times a year for inspections cause they love to sit on highway 12. I became a firefighter and got fire plates and have not been pulled over since and we are going on 3 years.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1398616 said:


> Looks like a 10 pm - 3 am snowfall. The local NWS forecast says a chance of rain / snow before 9 pm and then a chance of snow after 9 pm. Chance of precipitation is 100%.
> 
> Is 100% really a "chance"??


a 100% chance means that it wont snow.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1398493 said:


> I think that with the wind, there'll be parking lots with black areas, then 4' drifts.


This is my fear. With any serious winds it doesn't take much snow to create some serious drifts. If it's heavy snow, it's that much worse.

Whatever, I'm taking everything in stride at this point.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The NWS graphical forecast says 3" of snow by midnight, with another .7" by 6 am Sunday morning (so by 1:30ish am).

However, they show temps being 40 at 6 pm, 36 at 9 pm and still 35 by midnight.

If it's a heavy snowfall, it'll add up to 2", give or take on the blacktop. Plus, with how wet it's going to be, nix my 4' snowdrift thought.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

How come it looks like our moisture that's supposed to be coming from the rockies is heading straight for Arkansas rather than MN? 

I know there's some moisture around SD/IA, but the main part is going to have to do a pinball deflection and spin back to us, can a weather system do that?


----------



## Shop's Lawn

Still got the guys on high alert just in case we have to go out! Sounds like no drinking for them tonight! I feel we will be plowing- Barely NO snow nov & dec then of course new years when everyone has plans mother nature is going to make us work!


----------



## mnlefty

Shop's Lawn;1398722 said:


> Still got the guys on high alert just in case we have to go out! Sounds like no drinking for them tonight! I feel we will be plowing- *Barely NO snow nov & dec then of course new years when everyone has plans mother nature is going to make us work!*


I fear the only thing worse than that... mother nature is going to make us THINK we will have to work, change and cancel plans all for nothing when it turns out to be a gigantic flop again.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1398709 said:


> How come it looks like our moisture that's supposed to be coming from the rockies is heading straight for Arkansas rather than MN?
> 
> I know there's some moisture around SD/IA, but the main part is going to have to do a pinball deflection and spin back to us, can a weather system do that?


If you look at the front on wcco's website it has a strange curve/kicker at the SD/IA/N border. How it will affect it I don't know but it's there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

mnlefty;1398732 said:


> I fear the only thing worse than that... mother nature is going to make us THINK we will have to work, change and cancel plans all for nothing when it turns out to be a gigantic flop again.


We WILL be working tonight.... BOOK IT!!

Heading to Famous Daves in 1/2 hour. Gotta use up the $50 gift card we got. I'll be rocking back and forth with a whole lot of ribs in me tonight.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

I have an idea guys, you can just pay me to drop a 1/4" layer of salt on all your lots and you can go out tonight Good idea best one I've had in awhile. Getting a little nervous having it sitting around. I could be wrong but I don't see us getting what they are saying


----------



## jschmitz93

Just so you guys know I just put the end to any threat of snow as I am going to put my plow on. Happy new year


----------



## Green Grass

Does anyone remember how to put plows on??


----------



## exmark1

Green Grass;1398795 said:


> Does anyone remember how to put plows on??


I pulled the manual out the other day when we got snow...


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

jschmitz93;1398776 said:


> Just so you guys know I just put the end to any threat of snow as I am going to put my plow on. Happy new year


Could you go wash your truck too?



Green Grass;1398795 said:


> Does anyone remember how to put plows on??


Here you go http://library.westernplows.com/doc...name=44230.11_081511_for_Web.pdf&doctype=.pdf


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The moisture is starting to stream up from that blob down in NB, too bad the bulk of it is still heading SE.

If you look at the whole grouping, doesn't it all look like it's going to slide to the south before it gets over us?

Madison / Eau Claire / Tomah areas?

Plus with the 30-40-50 mph winds from the NW, is it going to keep pushing it that much further to the east?


----------



## unit28

here..
You know the pardes that always have the best looking floats at the end of the parade.
I mean like Santa Clause or an Easter Bunny at the end, just so everyone stays for the whole program.

I think this ones full of balogny.
good night.


----------



## Green Grass

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1398814 said:


> Here you go http://library.westernplows.com/doc...name=44230.11_081511_for_Web.pdf&doctype=.pdf


I might have to go try that later.


----------



## exmark1

Green Grass;1398871 said:


> I might have to go try that later.


There may even be a decal on the plow that explains it, I can't remember if the Western has one or not. I know Hiniker & Boss do


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The intellicast radar show that blob by Souix Falls already being snow. THAT is some heavy snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I see a conspiracy too... all of the weather observation stations on the NWS site have been shut down.


----------



## Wesley's Lawn

jschmitz93;1398776 said:


> Just so you guys know I just put the end to any threat of snow as I am going to put my plow on. Happy new year


Already did that, bought some spare parts and changed out a frozen fitting on the plow. Cleaned the truck out and made sure I have all the tools and things I may need in a night of plowing, bye bye snow.


----------



## plowingkid35

Wesley's Lawn;1398892 said:


> Already did that, bought some spare parts and changed out a frozen fitting on the plow. Cleaned the truck out and made sure I have all the tools and things I may need in a night of plowing, bye bye snow.


Yep the new toolbox in the truck, and replaced hoses on two of the plows. Now its guranteed to not snow. :laughing:


----------



## djagusch

Snowing in st croix falls, wi.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1398761 said:


> We WILL be working tonight.... BOOK IT!!
> 
> Heading to Famous Daves in 1/2 hour. Gotta use up the $50 gift card we got. I'll be rocking back and forth with a whole lot of ribs in me tonight.


thats gonna hurt later..........:laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Raining in Forest Lake.


----------



## Wesley's Lawn

Its raining in Brooklyn Park also.


----------



## Ranger620

Raining in corcoran. Talked to a friend the snow cut off as of a half hr ago was monticello. St. Cloud had about a 1/2".


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

banonea;1398913 said:


> thats gonna hurt later..........:laughing:


No some Thai, cheap mexican, white castle, or a dozen Blazen wings would not be the dinner of choice tonight. Raining in Blaine


----------



## millsaps118

Rain/sleet in elk river..........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Rain/snow now in Forest Lake. Temp still 39.


----------



## unit28

we're cranking the snowmeter up in this town...here comes Santa
3/16" in Isanti now
32* heavy wet snow but it's better than solid ice by jacks 
31 18:55 NE 3 2.50 *Light Snow *BKN026 OVC032 32 27 80%


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You guys throwing out measurements.... are you measuring on blacktop? Or on cool surfaces?


----------



## unit28

given I'm in a warm dwelling I limited my viewing pleasure of the white gold from my driveway.

I'm on 65 acres and I'm not walking my fat butt to the street...not gonna happen.

It is accumulating very well on a nice concrete driveway does that count?


----------



## Greenery

Streets are now covered and the snows coming down pretty good. Just west of Plymouth.


----------



## mnglocker

I'm in Delano, Wright County 55328 and we're at 1/4" and it's coming down fast and WET. I'm going to go hook up to the plow and do my par-tay (sober) and start hitting accounts on the way back.

Happy New Years!payup


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Everything is white in Wyoming / Stacy too.


----------



## unit28

Zone forecasts...updated
national weather service twin cities/chanhassen mn
807 pm cst sat dec 31 2011

mnz060>062-011015-
hennepin-anoka-ramsey-
including the cities of...minneapolis...blaine...st. Paul
807 pm cst sat dec 31 2011

...winter weather advisory in effect until 6 am cst sunday...
...wind advisory in effect from 6 am sunday to midnight cst
sunday night...

.rest of tonight...windy. Snow possibly mixed with rain early in
the evening...then a slight chance of snow after midnight. New
snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches. Lows 20 to 25. Northwest
winds 15 to 20 mph with gusts to around 35 mph increasing to
20 to 30 mph with gusts to around 45 mph after midnight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Unit beat me to it. Just dropped the measurement totals to 1-3" for Stacy / St. Paul side. 

Just had 2 shoveling guys call... "uh, we've been drinking". 

I said you better stop quick, count down the New Year and then head out.


----------



## OC&D

Steady rain in St. Paul.

From what I'm seeing, the main system will be past me by around 10:30. Temps are not supposed to dip below freezing until after midnight. I'm hoping it doesn't move past us before we get few inches of accumulation, but that's what I'm afraid might happen.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1398988 said:


> Unit beat me to it. Just dropped the measurement totals to 1-3" for Stacy / St. Paul side.
> 
> Just had 2 shoveling guys call... "uh, we've been drinking".
> 
> I said you better stop quick, count down the New Year and then head out.


Haha sure will be a few of those tonight.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1398988 said:


> Unit beat me to it. Just dropped the measurement totals to 1-3" for Stacy / St. Paul side.
> 
> Just had 2 shoveling guys call... "uh, we've been drinking".
> 
> I said you better stop quick, count down the New Year and then head out.


One of my buddy subs another company and a few of those guys called in already saying they couldn't make it.


----------



## Ranger620

Roads covered here in corcoran 1/4" if were lucky. looking at radar the edge looks to be in litchfield already??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just had another driver call in. He's called in the last 3 storms (the ONLY storms). He's done.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

What are these guys thinking? Not like the storm or New Years snuck up on them. It's only the 3rd time this season that they needed to be responsible  Streets are covered in Blaine


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1399013 said:


> Just had another driver call in. He's called in the last 3 storms (the ONLY storms). He's done.


Done?!?! Sounds like he never started!


----------



## unit28

HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE TWIN CITIES/CHANHASSEN MN
620 PM CST SAT DEC 31 2011

THE COMBINATION OF ANY NEW FALLEN SNOW AND GUSTY WINDS WILL MAKE
TRAVEL DIFFICULT AND POSSIBLY TREACHEROUS ESPECIALLY FOR MOTORISTS
THAT MIGHT BE IMPAIRED OR TIRED.


WTFFFFF? I think a combination of driving while impaired or being tired is just dangerous anytime.
or, Just wait for the roads to be nice and clear on a sunny day like the rest of us.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The NWS is putting out some weird stuff lately.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Just drove into minneapolis from Eau Clare. It was raining real hard in Wisconsin and 37 degrees. The temp dropped from 37 to 34 in about two miles then it started to snow. If this stuff sticks in the metro there is a pretty intense band coming through.


----------



## gmcdan

combine that with some wind and you can get some good sized drifting


----------



## OC&D

Large heavy flakes falling like mad here in St. Paul now. Minimal accumulation so far, but it just started. Think I'll go take a nap and see what it looks like in a few hours.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Does anyone see that yellow with a hint of red on the NWS radar just entering the metro. My guess is that the metro will see a couple inches pretty quick over the next hour or so. Its not sticking to the streets yet in Mpls so if I'm going to plow the intensity better indeed pick up.


----------



## unit28

1.5 in Isanti


----------



## Wesley's Lawn

Coming down good in Brooklyn Park now, Can't remember the last time I've seen flakes this big.

I would be able to help some guys out tonight if you have some guys MIA.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Wesley's Lawn;1399049 said:


> Coming down good in Brooklyn Park now, Can't remember the last time I've seen flakes this big.
> 
> I would be able to help some guys out tonight if you have some guys MIA.


I noticed the same thing. Just told the kids to look at the giant cotton balls falling from the sky.


----------



## mnlefty

SSS Inc.;1399060 said:


> I noticed the same thing. Just told the kids to look at the giant cotton balls falling from the sky.


Looked like leaves falling on a windy day in late fall.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

They are white dollar billspayup


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just had a 3rd shoveler call, he's stuck in IA, can't get home because of the roads. WTF fun my last 2 days have been.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

They are white dollar billspayup Is it just me or does it look like it will be out of here by 12?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1399076 said:


> Just had a 3rd shoveler call, he's stuck in IA, can't get home because of the roads. WTF fun my last 2 days have been.


It looks like rain down there?


----------



## SSS Inc.

The guy in Iowa is full of it. How about planning ahead

These big dollar bills falling from the sky keep melting on my sidewalk. I'm a little worried this could just keep melting. I have almost an inch on my icerink but that is the first place it stuck. Is it accumulating where you guys are?


----------



## Wesley's Lawn

Well turn off your heated sidewalk then Thumbs Up


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Ch 11 just said it should be moving out around 12


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I say it's out about 11:30.

We have a solid inch here in Stacy on the concrete drive.

I'm heading out in an hour to see where we're at, if I have to get the guys out or not.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Wesley's Lawn;1399097 said:


> Well turn off your heated sidewalk then Thumbs Up


Its sticking now. This is some good snowball/snowman stuff.


----------



## Ranger620

i have an inch on my concrete patio. Roads to far away to see. I say its done within 1-2 hrs. really slowed down here compared to where it was.


----------



## mnlefty

SSS Inc.;1399087 said:


> The guy in Iowa is full of it. How about planning ahead
> 
> These big dollar bills falling from the sky keep melting on my sidewalk. I'm a little worried this could just keep melting. I have almost an inch on my icerink but that is the first place it stuck. Is it accumulating where you guys are?


The drive and walks are melting it quick here too, can't quite keep up with the snow, but it's not stacking up nearly as fast as it's falling. If it's out of here in an hour or two things might not need to be done. I suspect it will keep melting for a while as well. That pavement was warm and wet underneath.


----------



## Deershack

I'm not salting tonight, so if anyone needs a fill in driver- let me know.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I've got 1.75" on the icerink and deck. About a half inch of slop on the street and sidewalk. The edge is already entering Hennepin County. I think I might start drinking soon.


----------



## wizardsr

An inch so far in Golden Valley! payup


----------



## Green Grass

ended up just shy of 1 1/2 here and it is over.


----------



## SSS Inc.

So who is actually plowing tonight. Most of our stuff is 1.5" and I have maybe 3/4" of really bad stuff out there. Not sure what to do.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1399158 said:


> So who is actually plowing tonight. Most of our stuff is 1.5" and I have maybe 3/4" of really bad stuff out there. Not sure what to do.


The guy I plow some lots in S. Minneapolis for is sending us out


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

She's done in Blaine about 1.5" on the deck


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1399158 said:


> So who is actually plowing tonight. Most of our stuff is 1.5" and I have maybe 3/4" of really bad stuff out there. Not sure what to do.


we will do our inch and inch 1/2 stuff.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Quality,

Are those your 1" triggers?


I've got spots on my street that don't have any snow. If we don't plow it will be a mess in a day or so I suppose.


----------



## mnlefty

SSS Inc.;1399158 said:


> So who is actually plowing tonight. Most of our stuff is 1.5" and I have maybe 3/4" of really bad stuff out there. Not sure what to do.


My drives are all 1" and all seasonal. I'm right around 3/4" and I think it's done accumulating. I think it's still melting down some too. I'm a little bit torn... On one hand we've only been out 2 times so far, and this slop could be ugly if/when it freezes up. On the other hand 3/4 is not 1".


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1399169 said:


> Quality,
> 
> Are those your 1" triggers?
> 
> I've got spots on my street that don't have any snow. If we don't plow it will be a mess in a day or so I suppose.


They are 1 and 2 inch triggers not sure what the plan is yet he has 1 3/4 in Brooklyn center so he may think there is close to that there. We will see I guess. All I know is my buddies just informed me I am missing out on all the cougars at the bar so I hope I can make some money.

Just was told there is 1.5 at 46th and minnehaha about and hr ago?


----------



## SSS Inc.

It seems to shrink every time I look out the window. Of course the official measurements will be higher since I assume they don't measure on the blacktop. 

Its all done in south mpls btw.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1399172 said:


> They are 1 and 2 inch triggers not sure what the plan is yet he has 1 3/4 in Brooklyn center so he may think there is close to that there. We will see I guess. All I know is my buddies just informed me I am missing out on all the cougars at the bar so I hope I can make some money.
> 
> Just was told there is 1.5 at 46th and minnehaha about and hr ago?


Not sure about that 1.5 on the blacktop anyway. I'm about 12 blocks away and I have all of that on the deck but not the street. I better remeasureThumbs Up


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Heading out, everything is a 1" trigger. Everyone have a safe night and a prosperous 2012:salute:


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1399176 said:


> It seems to shrink every time I look out the window. Of course the official measurements will be higher since I assume they don't measure on the blacktop.
> 
> Its all done in south mpls btw.


official measurement in hennepin 1.5"


----------



## SSS Inc.

Quality,

I would find those cougars while you still have a chance. My street has melted down to 1/2". As much as we would like to go I have a hunch most of this will be gone by tomorrow afternoon. Its still 33 degrees. What a waste of snow. 10 degrees colder and we would have had an easy 5-6".


----------



## mnlefty

SSS Inc.;1399188 said:


> Quality,
> 
> I would find those cougars while you still have a chance. My street has melted down to 1/2". As much as we would like to go I have a hunch most of this will be gone by tomorrow afternoon. Its still 33 degrees. What a waste of snow. 10 degrees colder and we would have had an easy 5-6".


I've tried to talk myself into being generous on my seasonals, but it just ain't happening. I bet it has melted/compacted 1/8"+ since I snapped that picture. Outside between the melting off the roof AND TREES it sounds like a steady rain yet. It actually felt like rain underneath a couple big ash trees in the front, and the driveway underneath the tree was nothing but slush.


----------



## qualitycut

I guess we are going out


----------



## SSS Inc.

mnlefty;1399194 said:


> I've tried to talk myself into being generous on my seasonals, but it just ain't happening. I bet it has melted/compacted 1/8"+ since I snapped that picture. Outside between the melting off the roof AND TREES it sounds like a steady rain yet. It actually felt like rain underneath a couple big ash trees in the front, and the driveway underneath the tree was nothing but slush.


We decided to skip everything. My only concern was several churches that we do but they will call us early if they think it needs to be done. Not to mention I wasn't wild about plowing a hotel that we do on New Years Eve. Been there done that. Nothing like 100 dunk people trying to find their cars while your plowing.



Just thought of something. I don't think there will be a blowing snow problem anymore! Good luck to all you guys going out tonight. Watch out for dunk idiots. And happy New Year!!!!


----------



## mnlefty

I think I might take a quick drive through the route just to check things out... see if others are out or skipping it... make sure the nw side of Edina didn't get a bunch more than I got here at home.

I considered just doing a quick once over without bringing my shovelers in, but I'd probably get more calls if I did the driveways without shoveling than I will if I skip all together.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We are running the full route. We have 3" EVERYWHERE here in Forest Lake.

If you guys are that desperate and NEED to run your plows, head on up!!


----------



## banonea

everything was rain here in rochester. decided to drink with my brother/plow driver and party with friends. at home now and going to pass out. have a happy and snower new year......


----------



## unit28

Green Grass;1399181 said:


> official measurement in hennepin 1.5"


I can't argue that.
But the actual snowfall is 1.7, or 1 3/4"
I know that's different than what's left after it's all said and done but
I was just happy to see it not more than that with this one.

It's hard crusty stuff that's extra extra heavy.

The band that SSS pointed out was the precip building
SNOWFALL (IN)
YESTERDAY 1.7 ... 0.33PR


----------



## qualitycut

All the unplowed lots are icy as heck if there was traffic on it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

We didn't do anything... I measured at about 11:00 last night we had just over 1/2", measured again at about 01:30 and it was under 1/2". Everything is frozen this morning but, thats what salt is for.

Happy New Year everyone!!!


----------



## mnglocker

Half my accounts in Wayzata and south of Delano have the crust from hell on them. It's like we got freezing rain over the wet snow. :blech:

17 drives and 2 lots done. One commercial PIA customer that's a tightwad texted and asked to be skipped. Oh well, that means I can go to sleep now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnglocker;1399329 said:


> Half my accounts in Wayzata and south of Delano have the crust from hell on them. It's like we got freezing rain over the wet snow. :blech:
> 
> 17 drives and 2 lots done. One commercial PIA customer that's a tightwad texted and asked to be skipped. Oh well, that means I can go to sleep now.


How much did you end up with up there?


----------



## SSS Inc.

After deciding not to plow anything at 12 last night we some how decided to go at 4 afterall. Everything that was driven on, had poor drainage, or just plain crappy were all horrible. If I had it to do over again I would have gone out immediately before it froze up. Technically speaking we didn't meet our trigger on any of them but most of them look much better now that we plowed. The thing that got us to pull the trigger is that just about every lot we drove by in Bloomington, Edina, S. Mpls were already done.

Hopefully 2012 will bring fluffy snow instead of these borderline, slushy pieces of garbage.


----------



## Green Grass

Epic Lawn Care;1399332 said:


> How much did you end up with up there?


inch and a half


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

No one wanted to to take me up on my offer???


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Glad we went out when we did, about a half hour into it my brother called and said he snapped both the forks off the truck and the plow is sitting in the snowbank:crying: So we were down 1 truck for about 45min while he went and grabbed another truck and plow, luckily by about 5ish everyone was finishing up as the slush was freezing up. Funny story, one of the places I lost this year hadn't been touched as of 10am


----------



## Camden

I just read that someone was hit an killed by a plow in Anoka County. Anyone have details?


----------



## grandview

Camden;1399624 said:


> I just read that someone was hit an killed by a plow in Anoka County. Anyone have details?


MINNEAPOLIS (WCCO) - A 46-year-old bicyclist was hit and killed by a snow plow early Sunday morning.

Anoka County Dispatch said a New Brighton man on a bicycle was hit by a private snow plow driver on the 4700 block of East River Road in Fridley, just before 7 a.m. Sunday.

Authorities say it was very dark outside and the man didn't have any lights on his bike. The plow was driving in the left lane, going south on East River Road. The biker was going north in the same lane when he collided with the plow truck.

The medical examiner is on scene and officials are working to reconst the accident.

The driver and plowing company are cooperating with the investigation.

No one is in custody.


----------



## mnlefty

SSS Inc.;1399404 said:


> After deciding not to plow anything at 12 last night we some how decided to go at 4 afterall. Everything that was driven on, had poor drainage, or just plain crappy were all horrible. If I had it to do over again I would have gone out immediately before it froze up. Technically speaking we didn't meet our trigger on any of them but most of them look much better now that we plowed. The thing that got us to pull the trigger is that just about every lot we drove by in Bloomington, Edina, S. Mpls were already done.
> 
> Hopefully 2012 will bring fluffy snow instead of these borderline, slushy pieces of garbage.


I drove through my route between 12:30 and 1:15 last night, saw 1 plow truck and 1 plowed driveway, and a couple commercial lots being done. Went home and went to bed and got a call about 7 this morning from 1 customer pretty p.o'ed wondering where we were when "his whole block" has been done already. Drove out and checked it out and talked to him... went home and got the Toolcat and did about 15 of my 50. His wife came out to move the car and apologized profusely for him calling, she thought he was being ridiculous. In his defense the NW corner of Edina (closest to Hopkins) had quite a bit more snow than anywhere else in town.

Same thing, probably should've hit that handful right away, but they look good now. A few competitors went, many didn't so it's not a big deal. That one call was the only one I've gotten.


----------



## banonea

we went out this morning and salted our seasonals and a couple of per drop but for the most part, most was dried off tins morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We left a bunch of banks and commercial properties are closed today and tomorrow.

I am just doing them now and they are in much better shape than the ones we did last night.


----------



## banonea

is anybody getting any snow around the cities. shows a blob on nws just wondering if it is hitting the ground or not


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1399790 said:


> is anybody getting any snow around the cities. shows a blob on nws just wondering if it is hitting the ground or not


Not in s. mpls.


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;1399790 said:


> is anybody getting any snow around the cities. shows a blob on nws just wondering if it is hitting the ground or not


We had some flurries that lasted maybe 20 minutes or so... No accumulation or anything.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snowing like a madman right now in Lino Lakes.


----------



## banonea

just a FYI, I have been looking for a good weather app for my smartphone and I found a great one. My-Cast Lite for the android network. the radar is great and quick. I recomend it to everyone.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just bookmark the NWS location forecast to a home screen, plus the local and extended range radars. No real need for an app.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1400887 said:


> Just bookmark the NWS location forecast to a home screen, plus the local and extended range radars. No real need for an app.


That's what I've done in addition to several other weather sites as well as a few apps. I like to check them all and see who's right!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I know a couple of you guys either ARE running, or did use tailgate spreaders. 

My question is, with a receiver type (SnowEx 575) would it be possible to run fertilizer through it?

I realize I would have to calibrate it and all, but my thoughts are, with this RTV that I'm stuck with now that my account is cancelling, would I be able to put a tailgate spreader on the back to market my RTV to large area turf fertilizing?

I already have a 50 gallon / 13' spray boom that I was using on the back of an ATV. I will add another 50 gallon tank, but could I use the tailgate spreader at the same time and basically have a $23k PermaGreen / Z-spray setup for large areas such as the school district we already mow for?


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1401420 said:


> I know a couple of you guys either ARE running, or did use tailgate spreaders.
> 
> My question is, with a receiver type (SnowEx 575) would it be possible to run fertilizer through it?
> 
> I realize I would have to calibrate it and all, but my thoughts are, with this RTV that I'm stuck with now that my account is cancelling, would I be able to put a tailgate spreader on the back to market my RTV to large area turf fertilizing?
> 
> I already have a 50 gallon / 13' spray boom that I was using on the back of an ATV. I will add another 50 gallon tank, but could I use the tailgate spreader at the same time and basically have a $23k PermaGreen / Z-spray setup for large areas such as the school district we already mow for?


I dont see why not. I have one and all you would need to do is put a gate for the shute.


----------



## Camden

I don't know how you'd calibrate a tailgate spreader effectively for spreading fert. You could probably rig up a gate that would meter the flow of material but it would not be close enough to trust it.

I guess if you spread a lot of Milorganite or something you could just let it fly but forget about running anything that requires specific flow rates.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Thanks guys.

I've never looked at them close enough. Even the one I sold to you Camden 5-6 years ago, I never took the thing out of the box.

I wasn't sure how the material flowed out.

There's a mini 575 locally here quite cheap and if it would have worked, I would chase it down. I suppose you could rig something up, but maybe I'd be better off going the other way, looking for a fertilizer spreader I could mount, and using salt through that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I like the new Hazardous Weather Outlook. "Move along, nothing to see here".


----------



## unit28

QUADRANTID METEOR SHOWER: Earth is about to pass through a stream of debris from 2003 EH1, a comet fragment that produces the annual Quadrantid meteor shower. Forecasters expect the shower to peak around 07:20 UT (02:20 am EST) on Wednesday morning, January 4th. At maximum, as many as 100 meteors/hour could emerge from a radiant near Polaris, the north star.

tin foil hat....check


----------



## unit28

well I can honestly say if you've seen one falling star you've seen 'em all.

got up early, made coffee, it's 5 am now
bundled up, went outside, 

came back in and kicked around the garage for a lawn chair.
Head back out, Got a stiff neck from starring in space. 
Saw 2 satellites and a few planes.

Coming back in now it's 6am, closing the garage door I saw one falling star.
I was looking in the wrong direction.

So headed back out,
Going back to lawn chair, take a sip of cold coffee, just turned back around and closed the door....
{Thought twice about bringing in the chair, better leave it, or surley it'd wind up off in the woods. }


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

At least the parking lots and drives keep melting down. Back to back to back to back 1/4" snowfalls don't make a guy wonder if he should go scrape.


----------



## wizardsr

LwnmwrMan22;1403248 said:


> At least the parking lots and drives keep melting down. Back to back to back to back 1/4" snowfalls don't make a guy wonder if he should go scrape.


My lots were melted down by Sunday afternoon. payup


----------



## millsaps118

wizardsr;1403573 said:


> My lots were melted down by Sunday afternoon. payup


Did you spread leprechaun turds or go with straight bulk?


----------



## wizardsr

millsaps118;1403581 said:


> Did you spread leprechaun turds or go with straight bulk?


Leprechaun turds. Thumbs Up That and we started plowing at 11pm Saturday night while you slept in. :waving: Getting that stuff up right away and getting it salted before the temps dove was key, the guys that waited had a mess.


----------



## millsaps118

wizardsr;1403585 said:


> Leprechaun turds. Thumbs Up That and we started plowing at 11pm Saturday night while you slept in. :waving: Getting that stuff up right away and getting it salted before the temps dove was key, the guys that waited had a mess.


LOL....I stayed up with the fam to do the count down then went to bed. Didn't get out until 330am and my lots were a nightmare, especially the hotels! Thought it was gonna be an easy 10hrs.......until 2 of my guys no call-no showed!!!! Had to work twice as hard as I wanted to but by Monday everything was pavement, just in time before all my business' reopened on Tue


----------



## SnowGuy73

wizardsr;1403573 said:


> My lots were melted down by Sunday afternoon. payup


Same here, most all of our 1" trigger lots are contract and none of them measured out too an inch on Saturday night. However salting is not included and charged for extra payup. I'll take these little >1" snowfalls all season, keeps the plows parked and the salt truck moving !


----------



## SnowGuy73

Did anyone go down to the green expo today?

Just wondering how it was, I'm assumming same as always.. Planning on heading down tomorrow morning after the morning rush hour. Then I'll be back down there on Friday for my Pest. App. Recert. :salute:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Epic Lawn Care;1403632 said:


> Did anyone go down to the green expo today?
> 
> Just wondering how it was, I'm assumming same as always.. Planning on heading down tomorrow morning after the morning rush hour. Then I'll be back down there on Friday for my Pest. App. Recert. :salute:


djaugsch was down there today, he said it was NUTS!

I figure no one has anything to do, so they headed down there.

He and I have our recerts next year.


----------



## Willman940

My boss is there?


----------



## ryde307

I was there. It was busy. It was the same show as normal nothing real exciting or new.


----------



## djagusch

Epic Lawn Care;1403632 said:


> Did anyone go down to the green expo today?
> 
> Just wondering how it was, I'm assumming same as always.. Planning on heading down tomorrow morning after the morning rush hour. Then I'll be back down there on Friday for my Pest. App. Recert. :salute:


I went for some of the educational classes. Seemed like more people go to these than the recert classes. I'll be there tomorrow also.

For the show it's about the same, maybe a little smaller, hard to say. It was not in the same hall as before, Hall "E" down the hallway all it was, but different.

Another show was in the normal spot that starts tomorrow (a hardware distributor show). A little worried about parking because of this.


----------



## SnowGuy73

djagusch;1403841 said:


> I went for some of the educational classes. Seemed like more people go to these than the recert classes. I'll be there tomorrow also.
> 
> For the show it's about the same, maybe a little smaller, hard to say. It was not in the same hall as before, Hall "E" down the hallway all it was, but different.
> 
> Another show was in the normal spot that starts tomorrow (a hardware distributor show). A little worried about parking because of this.


Thanks for the info, yeah the parking might be interesting.


----------



## Wesley's Lawn

I'll probably go down there today. According to the website seems that they feel the need to charge double what it was the last time I was there.


----------



## monson770

anyone that like snowmobile racing, there will be racing held at cantubury park friday/saturday.. even with the huge lack of snow, they are still doing it...

should be a good place to see some sloppy racing, and good crashes!


----------



## Wesley's Lawn

monson770;1404305 said:


> anyone that like snowmobile racing, there will be racing held at cantubury park friday/saturday.. even with the huge lack of snow, they are still doing it...
> 
> should be a good place to see some sloppy racing, and good crashes!


Going there tomorrow night, good thing its not snowing with all these places to go


----------



## SnowGuy73

Wesley's Lawn;1404237 said:


> I'll probably go down there today. According to the website seems that they feel the need to charge double what it was the last time I was there.


Well I would have to say in the nearly ten years I have been going to the mnla trade show, this had to be one of the worst. This years show seemed more geared to home owners then to professionals. Ran into a couple other owners and seemed to feel the same way. Also, with them no longer doing casino night and having to pay to get onto the shows and classes..... I sure as hell would like to know what my dues are going towards!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Things keep getting better.

I've now blown 4 hydraulic hoses in 3 days on my tractor. Apparently shelf life is 1,450 hours for Kubota loader hoses.

I called my cousin, told him I can't have him plow for me since I lost that account and have to move my equipment to that spot, so now he's pissed at me because he went out and bought a new plow for one of his skid steers, figuring he'd have $6,000 in the pocket at the end of the winter.

He used it 1 time, basically this last snowfall. At least he's only into it for $1,700.

THEN, I have an account that still owes me $1,000 for lawn / snow work, drove by them today, and see "STORE CLOSING" signs all over the building. This is one of two locations they own, I haven't been by the other location yet. 

The location I WAS by, it's located in 1 of a 2 building strip mall complex that I plow, and now these strip malls will be over 1/2 empty. These strip malls are already slow(er) pay, AND the owners are tied to a set of banks that I do, which I believe these other banks are going to be shut down probably in the next 3 - 6 months, by what public record shows on losses and debt to asset ratio. 

So I see a "straw that broke the camel's back" scenario coming soon.

The above accounts I've had them all for 15+ years, and seen the signs coming, which is why I jumped at the opportunity that arose with the account that is stiffing me with the RTV situation.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1404559 said:


> Things keep getting better.
> 
> I've now blown 4 hydraulic hoses in 3 days on my tractor. Apparently shelf life is 1,450 hours for Kubota loader hoses.
> 
> I called my cousin, told him I can't have him plow for me since I lost that account and have to move my equipment to that spot, so now he's pissed at me because he went out and bought a new plow for one of his skid steers, figuring he'd have $6,000 in the pocket at the end of the winter.
> 
> He used it 1 time, basically this last snowfall. At least he's only into it for $1,700.
> 
> THEN, I have an account that still owes me $1,000 for lawn / snow work, drove by them today, and see "STORE CLOSING" signs all over the building. This is one of two locations they own, I haven't been by the other location yet.
> 
> The location I WAS by, it's located in 1 of a 2 building strip mall complex that I plow, and now these strip malls will be over 1/2 empty. These strip malls are already slow(er) pay, AND the owners are tied to a set of banks that I do, which I believe these other banks are going to be shut down probably in the next 3 - 6 months, by what public record shows on losses and debt to asset ratio.
> 
> So I see a "straw that broke the camel's back" scenario coming soon.
> 
> The above accounts I've had them all for 15+ years, and seen the signs coming, which is why I jumped at the opportunity that arose with the account that is stiffing me with the RTV situation.


That sucks man, sorry too hear that but.... Welcome to the lawn care industry you are having the same problem as 99% of the the rest of us small to medium sized owners are having. We lost nearly $8000 just off Perkins when they filed bankruptcy last spring, but life goes on.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Right. It's just pushing me in the direction more and more each day of selling out after 23 years.

Anyone got $350,000 they have burning a hole in their pocket??? I'm open to offers.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1404613 said:


> Right. It's just pushing me in the direction more and more each day of selling out after 23 years.
> 
> Anyone got $350,000 they have burning a hole in their pocket??? I'm open to offers.....


O I hear you there. I have been at the point that any reasonable offer and I will sell in a heartbeat...... And I've been at that stage for over a year now! 

I hate to say it but our biggest problem (for us anyway) is guys that still live in there parents basement doing the work for less then what I was charging in 1998 when I started. Or huge companies doing this work for less then what I was charging 14 years ago...... Either way I'm sick of it, but need money one way or another so its not like I can just up and quit.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Epic Lawn Care;1404789 said:


> O I hear you there. I have been at the point that any reasonable offer and I will sell in a heartbeat...... And I've been at that stage for over a year now!
> 
> I hate to say it but our biggest problem (for us anyway) is guys that still live in there parents basement doing the work for less then what I was charging in 1998 when I started. Or huge companies doing this work for less then what I was charging 14 years ago...... Either way I'm sick of it, but need money one way or another so its not like I can just up and quit.


That's where we are at on the north side as well.

The reason I chased after these townhome / apartment accounts is because they were using larger providers in the area, not getting the service.

I was able to get alittle more out of them, but less than what I'd like.

The rest of the accounts I've been doing so long, that after a while you hit a ceiling. You can only raise a property so much before you price yourself out of the market.

I still have the first account I ever got, 23 years ago when my dad put an ad in the paper for me to cut grass for $10 / hour.

23 years ago I did it for $50. Today we do it for $55.

It's a commercial property, on a corner, mow and go, about 24k sq ft. It used to take me 5 hours to push mow. Now it takes 2 guys about 20 minutes to mow / trim.

I know they have bids on it for $30, they show me the bids. What else can you do???


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1404822 said:


> That's where we are at on the north side as well.
> 
> The reason I chased after these townhome / apartment accounts is because they were using larger providers in the area, not getting the service.
> 
> I was able to get alittle more out of them, but less than what I'd like.
> 
> The rest of the accounts I've been doing so long, that after a while you hit a ceiling. You can only raise a property so much before you price yourself out of the market.
> 
> I still have the first account I ever got, 23 years ago when my dad put an ad in the paper for me to cut grass for $10 / hour.
> 
> 23 years ago I did it for $50. Today we do it for $55.
> 
> It's a commercial property, on a corner, mow and go, about 24k sq ft. It used to take me 5 hours to push mow. Now it takes 2 guys about 20 minutes to mow / trim.
> 
> I know they have bids on it for $30, they show me the bids. What else can you do???


No, I hear you, and I agree.. What else can you do?!?!?!?!


----------



## exmark1

Epic Lawn Care;1404910 said:


> No, I hear you, and I agree.. What else can you do?!?!?!?!


Been there before, it seems prices keep going down & repairs and equipment keep going up... All a guy can do is keep trying to make it work, we have a guy around here doing yards that should be $45 for as low as $15 and he is one of the "bigger" companies in the area. I have heard he even goes to the extent of doing work at a loss and writing the loss off claiming it's good business advertising because it's a commercial place and it's on a major road etc... STUPID


----------



## OC&D

I was worried after last year that many of my accounts would shop around after the disproportionate amount they spent on snow last year compared to previous years. Luckily I re-signed all but 4 accounts. 3 were apartment buildings that changed owners, and 1 was a small office building with only like 8 parking spots and they wanted someone to do their sidewalks as well (I'll do sidewalks under certain circumstances, but that one would have been a real PITA).

I feel the pain you guys doing lawns must have right now though. My buddy manages a medium sized company and the rates his competitors are quoting are outrageous. He couldn't match their prices and break even!

BTW, have you guys heard? January is the "new" May.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1405007 said:


> I was worried after last year that many of my accounts would shop around after the disproportionate amount they spent on snow last year compared to previous years. Luckily I re-signed all but 4 accounts. 3 were apartment buildings that changed owners, and 1 was a small office building with only like 8 parking spots and they wanted someone to do their sidewalks as well (I'll do sidewalks under certain circumstances, but that one would have been a real PITA).
> 
> I feel the pain you guys doing lawns must have right now though. My buddy manages a medium sized company and the rates his competitors are quoting are outrageous. He couldn't match their prices and break even!
> 
> *BTW, have you guys heard? January is the "new" May*.


I hope not!! I don't have ANY of my lawn bids out yet.

Speaking of which, I'm getting ready to get my lawn bids out for this upcoming season..... for real.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1405020 said:


> I hope not!! I don't have ANY of my lawn bids out yet.
> 
> Speaking of which, I'm getting ready to get my lawn bids out for this upcoming season..... for real.


You're slacking. You shoulda'been out doing cleanups today!


----------



## miked9372

thinking about buying this and turning it on in the driveway


----------



## SSS Inc.

miked9372;1405143 said:


> thinking about buying this and turning it on in the driveway


That's funny you posted that. I seriously contemplated making my own machine for the yard so I could always have a white Christmas. There's one video on youtube of a guy that makes a simple snow gun. Seemed pretty easy. Not quite as fancy as that video though.


----------



## jschmitz93

miked9372;1405143 said:


> thinking about buying this and turning it on in the driveway


I would hate to see their water bill. Maybe they were just draining the little pool. Yikes. I have thought about it though just so I could ride the snowmobile around the house a couple of times. I tore up the grass pretty good on sunday with the little snow we had on New years eve.

As far as the bids and under cutters go. I just have a couple small lawn accounts and 3 or 4 of my own snow accounts. I get called to sub when we get 4" or more. But one of my home owners this summer told me that He had a couple of the neighborhood kids come over and offer to mow his lawn for $15 bucks a time. His exact words were "3.75 a leg". I was still a little bitter when he called me up and asked me to take care of his driveway this winter and I dont think he appreciated it when I told him it would be 15 buck a tire.

I dont know what I would do without my full time job. When I get undercut on the little things that I do. I feel for you guys.


----------



## mnlefty

SSS Inc.;1405515 said:


> That's funny you posted that. I seriously contemplated making my own machine for the yard so I could always have a white Christmas. There's one video on youtube of a guy that makes a simple snow gun. Seemed pretty easy. Not quite as fancy as that video though.


Was it these guys?

www.snowathome.com

If we were in a climate that was more of a 25-50% chance of a white Christmas I'd say there's money to be made giving people a white Christmas when mother nature doesn't. I can think of a number of my residential customers who would have no trouble spending some $$ to put some snow on the ground. I think the demand would be there on a year like this, but these are few and far between.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

They're calling for 3-6 for late next week, crossing my toes.


----------



## exmark1

BOSS LAWN;1405569 said:


> They're calling for 3-6 for late next week, crossing my toes.


Kind of optomistic that far out... the news only has a 20 and 30 percent chance


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS is bumping their percents for Wednesday.


----------



## OC&D

I'll believe it when I see it falling from the sky. They couldn't be getting their predictions much more wrong this winter.


----------



## SSS Inc.

mnlefty;1405531 said:


> Was it these guys?
> 
> www.snowathome.com
> 
> If we were in a climate that was more of a 25-50% chance of a white Christmas I'd say there's money to be made giving people a white Christmas when mother nature doesn't. I can think of a number of my residential customers who would have no trouble spending some $$ to put some snow on the ground. I think the demand would be there on a year like this, but these are few and far between.


No it wasn't them but they all seem to have the same basic design.

This is a link to what I was looking at. The guy has several videos. 





I figure I already have the expensive stuff like compressors so I figured it might be fun to try. Just like most of my fun winter projects it never happened. Anyone ever try to build a snow scooter? Like a scooter but with a track on the back. That's been my dream for about 20 years.  Didn't build that yet either.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

OC&D;1405609 said:


> I'll believe it when I see it falling from the sky. They couldn't be getting their predictions much more wrong this winter.


Agreed, they say it could be late next week or the following but It could happen earlier or not at all. Just good to hear if ANYTHING is falling payup


----------



## deicepro

I'll make it snow for you guys...I'm heading out to north dakota without looking at the weather.


----------



## wizardsr

OC&D;1405609 said:


> I'll believe it when I see it falling from the sky. They couldn't be getting their predictions much more wrong this winter.


Even a blind squirrel finds a nut sooner or later... 

Trying to remember the fewest pushes I've ever had, seems it was 6 around 04 or 05... Chances are, sooner or later, we're going to get more snow, it's only the 7th of January. Thumbs Up


----------



## BOSS LAWN

wizardsr;1406826 said:


> Even a blind squirrel finds a nut sooner or later...
> 
> Trying to remember the fewest pushes I've ever had, seems it was 6 around 04 or 05... Chances are, sooner or later, we're going to get more snow, it's only the 7th of January. Thumbs Up


Valid point ussmileyflag


----------



## Deershack

I think I know what the problem is. Not enough of you came to the last " Get Together" and therefore we were not able to plan when we would all do the snow dance. With us all doing our own thing at different times, the snow gods arn't getting the message.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'll be done cutting trees down Tuesday, as long as there are no major breaks today, Monday or Tuesday.

It looks like just in time, as the "slight chance of snow" for Wednesday is now a 40% chance.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1407391 said:


> I'll be done cutting trees down Tuesday, as long as there are no major breaks today, Monday or Tuesday.
> 
> It looks like just in time, as the "slight chance of snow" for Wednesday is now a 40% chance.


I suppose a "slight chance" is better than nothing with sun and 40F. Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Now I KNOW it'll snow on Wednesday. Blew a front tire on my tractor and can't get a new one until tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## albhb3

so um does anyone else have their windows open at the house


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

albhb3;1407698 said:


> so um does anyone else have their windows open at the house


We live on a dirt road.... so no. Too much dust.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

Deershack;1406951 said:


> I think I know what the problem is. Not enough of you came to the last " Get Together" and therefore we were not able to plan when we would all do the snow dance. With us all doing our own thing at different times, the snow gods arn't getting the message.


We all need to get together and do the BIG snowdance! I saw a video on the weather channel tonight and a few/ I mean 10-13 people were summoning around a firepit :yow!:


----------



## Deershack

BOSS LAWN;1408223 said:


> We all need to get together and do the BIG snowdance! I saw a video on the weather channel tonight and a few/ I mean 10-13 people were summoning around a firepit :yow!:


Keep your thoughts in mind. If there is enough interest, I will host one again this year.


----------



## djagusch

Fox 9 says 1 to 2 on Wednesday. Since they said that I bet channel 5 is going to say 2 to 3, then channel 4 will up it to 3 to 4. Any takers?


----------



## SSS Inc.

djagusch;1408454 said:


> Fox 9 says 1 to 2 on Wednesday. Since they said that I bet channel 5 is going to say 2 to 3, then channel 4 will up it to 3 to 4. Any takers?


Normally I would agree but kstp's website suggests just a very light amount. I am not too confident for Wed myself. I don't really see much of anything more than an inch at the most. Hopefully it changes. The temps look to be on our side for several days after tomorrow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

PD says a coating to 1". Looks like it'll be a dry snow that'll blow quite a bit.

Not a completely horrible deal I was shut down this morning. My 6 year old has been running a temp and throwing up all weekend, now I have it.

Couldn't have cut trees down if I wanted too.

Hopefully tomorrow....


----------



## monson770

i received some sort of "snow god" statue from a friend. he said that it if i place it out in the open in the direction of the weather it should help with the "dumping"... i'm starting to wonder what sort of "dump" he was referring too....


----------



## jschmitz93

monson770;1408478 said:


> i received some sort of "snow god" statue from a friend. he said that it if i place it out in the open in the direction of the weather it should help with the "dumping"... i'm starting to wonder what sort of "dump" he was referring too....


Maybe you should face it the other way and let the gods know what you think of them this year. See if that helps.


----------



## Camden

jschmitz93;1408482 said:


> Maybe you should face it the other way and let the gods know what you think of them this year. See if that helps.


I like this idea. Hopefully they'll get mad and drop 30" on us out of spite.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

djagusch;1408454 said:


> Fox 9 says 1 to 2 on Wednesday. Since they said that I bet channel 5 is going to say 2 to 3, then channel 4 will up it to 3 to 4. Any takers?


Sadly enough to say, Fox 9 is usually wrong so I stopped watching their forecasts. :realmad: I'm leaning for the 2-3in range (payup) but not getting my hopes up..


----------



## SnowGuy73

djagusch;1408454 said:


> Fox 9 says 1 to 2 on Wednesday. Since they said that I bet channel 5 is going to say 2 to 3, then channel 4 will up it to 3 to 4. Any takers?


Really?!?!?!

This morning around 06:00 they were saying maybe a coating...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Now we're down to 30% on Wednesday with almost 30 mph winds.

Good thing I texted all of my guys saying we might have snow on Wednesday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1408701 said:


> Now we're down to 30% on Wednesday with almost 30 mph winds.
> 
> Good thing I texted all of my guys saying we might have snow on Wednesday.


Hey, I'll take some more of these salt only events! payup


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dave Dahl says 70% chance and "a couple of inches" isn't out of the question.


----------



## albhb3

anyone want to take a trip to alaska, I see BOSS has more snow than he should rightfully have


----------



## banonea

sounds like we are going to get screwed again, the cities might get some


----------



## BOSS LAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1408778 said:


> Dave Dahl says 70% chance and "a couple of inches" isn't out of the question.


No way! Are you being serious? :redbounce


----------



## BOSS LAWN

albhb3;1408783 said:


> anyone want to take a trip to alaska, I see BOSS has more snow than he should rightfully have


BOSS LAWN IS UP FOR THE TRIP! 4 wheel drive?


----------



## SSS Inc.

BOSS LAWN;1408838 said:


> No way! Are you being serious? :redbounce


Dave Dahl on Kstp's website says at least a couple inches for southern MN and maybe more. He seems pretty confident. The problem is the models I'm looking at don't show it. Of course they have been wrong most of the year. He also eludes to the fact that the jet stream will be changing with lots of "chances" for snow each time a front moves through. As far as I'm concerned we are not quite at the half way point of the plowing season assuming March isn't a bust for the fourth year in a row. I have personally seen several seasons salvaged because of a good second half. Lets hope.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ian said snow flurries for Wednesday.

Channel 4 said a coating.

John Dee doesn't show any accumulation at all, all north.


----------



## Peterbilt

Interesting forecast, maybe that 2 to 3 will stay together long enough so we can get a little bit of it down here.

J.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

PD has a video forecast on the Startrib home page.

He says 52 for a high tomorrow, with up to .3" of snow in International Falls, .1" in Bemidji.

Dusting here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1409002 said:


> PD has a video forecast on the Startrib home page.
> 
> He says 52 for a high tomorrow, with up to .3" of snow in International Falls, .1" in Bemidji.
> 
> Dusting here.


Fine by me!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Channel 11 just said minimal accumulation for Wednesday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drama Queen Dahl is still saying a couple of inches for Wednesday, for the metro....


----------



## chevyman83

albhb3;1408783 said:


> anyone want to take a trip to alaska, I see BOSS has more snow than he should rightfully have


I'm up for it but don't think the wife and kid will be here when I get back


----------



## BOSS LAWN

Epic Lawn Care;1409291 said:


> Drama Queen Dahl is still saying a couple of inches for Wednesday, for the metro....


:laughing: just turned my day around (Drama Queen Dahl) , I'll plan for the few inches.


----------



## Willman940

BOSS LAWN;1408839 said:


> BOSS LAWN IS UP FOR THE TRIP! 4 wheel drive?


I'm in......I'd over to take my truck but it doesn't have a plow.....


----------



## OC&D

I'm done looking at the forecasts, what good does it do me outside of endless speculation on here?

Sadly(or not!), getting lucky with wifey is now far more predictable than the damn snow.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1409362 said:


> I'm done looking at the forecasts, what good does it do me outside of endless speculation on here?
> 
> Sadly(or not!), getting lucky with wifey is now far more predictable than the damn snow.


Haha cause at least you know it will happen once a month.


----------



## SnowGuy73

The latest...

Channel 4 : Chance of some light snow.

Channel 5 : 1-2" of snow metro wide.

Channel 9 : a few flakes.

Channel 11 : Maybe a coating.

TWC : 40% chance of light snow.

NOAA : A chance of light snow overnight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1409378 said:


> Haha cause at least you know it will happen once a month.


I'll take MY chances with the snow........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This morning Hammertime said 1-2" possible, but most likely only around an inch by the time is all said and done Thursday afternoon, with brisk NW winds.

Sounds like more drifting possibilities than plowing possibilities.


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1409378 said:


> Haha cause at least you know it will happen once a month.


Yep, and there's always the random bonus thrown in here or there!


----------



## djagusch

OC&D;1409558 said:


> Yep, and there's always the random bonus thrown in here or there!


Buy a hot tub, it increases the chances greatly.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh oh.. John Dee changed his graphic.


----------



## jschmitz93

This weather is such crap. I have a trip planed to Disney towards the end of April. I'm sure that we will get all of our snow then. Makes me sick to see people out playing golf in January. But if any one is wondering Majestic Oaks is Open today. Cant play boot hockey tonight but you can golf today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1409623 said:


> Oh oh.. John Dee changed his graphic.


Saw that......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Paul Douglas:

Best chance of 1-2" east of St. Paul late Wednesday; some 6-10" amounts central/northern Wisconsin?


----------



## Camden

jschmitz93;1409629 said:


> I have a trip planed to Disney towards the end of April.


If you haven't bought your tickets into Disney yet you should really listen to what I'm going to say....the place sucks! I went there in 2010 and I vowed to never return. It's crowded, the "fast pass" line is a major joke (you insert your ticket into a machine and it tells you to come back in 9 hours!) and the rides are nothing spectacular. My daughter enjoyed meeting the characters but that part was hardly worth the $160 per ticket price tag. Disney's marketing team is the best in the world because they're able to fill their parks by continually offering a sub standard product. I wouldn't even go back if it were free! Anyway....

You should consider going to Universal Studios instead. EVERYTHING about it is better...the rides, the lines and the food. It's the same price as Disney but the value is way greater.

Another thing about going to FL was our trip to Cocoa Beach which is a short drive from Orlando. My kids loved it and they talk about wanting to go back all the time. You should check it out if you have time.

Okay, back to the weather discussion LOL


----------



## jschmitz93

Camden;1409660 said:


> If you haven't bought your tickets into Disney yet you should really listen to what I'm going to say....the place sucks! I went there in 2010 and I vowed to never return. It's crowded, the "fast pass" line is a major joke (you insert your ticket into a machine and it tells you to come back in 9 hours!) and the rides are nothing spectacular. My daughter enjoyed meeting the characters but that part was hardly worth the $160 per ticket price tag. Disney's marketing team is the best in the world because they're able to fill their parks by continually offering a sub standard product. I wouldn't even go back if it were free! Anyway....
> 
> You should consider going to Universal Studios instead. EVERYTHING about it is better...the rides, the lines and the food. It's the same price as Disney but the value is way greater.
> 
> Another thing about going to FL was our trip to Cocoa Beach which is a short drive from Orlando. My kids loved it and they talk about wanting to go back all the time. You should check it out if you have time.
> 
> Okay, back to the weather discussion LOL


I'm already dreading this trip. My in-laws are footing the bill for the whole family so even though I told them how much I hate large amounts of people, or just most people in general, I couldn't get out of it. Not sure whats going to be worse the week at disney or the week with the wifes family. Still up in the air on that one. Kinda like I am about the wonderfully crappy weather.


----------



## OC&D

djagusch;1409569 said:


> Buy a hot tub, it increases the chances greatly.


Already in the plans! Thumbs Up


----------



## IDST

*Nws*

NWS posted chances are increasing for accumulating snow for easter mn tonight and tomorrow


----------



## SnowGuy73

jagext;1409937 said:


> NWS posted chances are increasing for accumulating snow for easter mn tonight and tomorrow


Drama Dahl just said no snow until the afternoon rush tomorrow night, and then all snow until Thrusday night...... A couple of inches possible.


----------



## SnowGuy73

My NOAA says 30% chance of light snow tomorrow, and tomorrow night, little or no accumulation. Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We are at 30/40/30 for %'s from Wednesday - Thursday, but no mention of accumulation.

Dahl's computer shows the snow stopping and just somewhat hovering over us.

Now Ian is saying 2" by the time it's all over on Thursday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Channel 4 says all the snow to the east, snow showers for us Wednesday, flurries on Thursday.

I like Chris Schaffer. He used to be on 104.1, Amy and Cheeks in the morning about 10 years ago.

I won season tickets to the opening season of the Lynx from them that year!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1410072 said:


> Channel 4 says all the snow to the east, snow showers for us Wednesday, flurries on Thursday.
> 
> I like Chris Schaffer. He used to be on 104.1, Amy and Cheeks in the morning about 10 years ago.
> 
> I won season tickets to the opening season of the Lynx from them that year!!!!


What do they mean by to the east? Do the mean WI?

I cant stand basketball. Now girls basket ball


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yeah, channel 4's map showed all the snow in WI.

What sucks the most is I just need 2 more loads of logs back to my place. If I wouldn't have had the tire situation I could have had it done yesterday.

THEN I get sick (still have it) and I think no biggie, I'll just do it Tuesday.

Felt like crap again last night so I decided to put it off for another day. Feel good this morning, but by tonight I'm crappy again.

I'll skip it again tomorrow now in case it snows, which means at the earliest (if it doesn't snow) is I can get up there Thursday. Then I get everything home and can start splitting by Saturday. I'll be 2 weeks behind where I really need to be to have 50 full cords of wood cut down, hauled home and split myself this winter.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1410088 said:


> Yeah, channel 4's map showed all the snow in WI.
> 
> What sucks the most is I just need 2 more loads of logs back to my place. If I wouldn't have had the tire situation I could have had it done yesterday.
> 
> THEN I get sick (still have it) and I think no biggie, I'll just do it Tuesday.
> 
> Felt like crap again last night so I decided to put it off for another day. Feel good this morning, but by tonight I'm crappy again.
> 
> I'll skip it again tomorrow now in case it snows, which means at the earliest (if it doesn't snow) is I can get up there Thursday. Then I get everything home and can start splitting by Saturday. I'll be 2 weeks behind where I really need to be to have 50 full cords of wood cut down, hauled home and split myself this winter.


But way ahead from the last couple years.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I have a hunch that nobody can figure this one out. As with all 2" storms they are hard to predict who will get it and who won't. I think we will see at least an inch but I don't think 2" is out of the question. Wisconsin folks should benefit from wrap around moisture as discussed on NWS. Everything I have been able to plow this year was more or less a gift so I am crossing my fingers.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Channel 11's futurecast showed most all of the snow to the north and east of the cities at 6:00 tonight.

Channel 9 said something about on and off snow shower for like 36 hours or something like that.

Channel 5 said to buy a sled and stock up on canned foods because we could see "several inches" out of this.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Anyone else ever notice the odd times that Dave "drama" Dahl picks to swallow? Its always right in the middle of a sentence or like the second word in.....


----------



## qualitycut

Epic Lawn Care;1410129 said:


> Channel 11's futurecast showed most all of the snow to the north and east of the cities at 6:00 tonight.
> 
> Channel 9 said something about on and off snow shower for like 36 hours or something like that.
> 
> Channel 5 said to buy a sled and stock up on canned foods because we could see "several inches" out of this.


Haha I see you have turned your hate from Accuweather to kstp. Or did they really say that?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1410150 said:


> Haha I see you have turned your hate from Accuweather to kstp. Or did they really say that?


O I still hate Accu just as much, I hate them all!

I really don't think these as$wipes have any idea how much time and money is wasted from them guessing all the damn time..... Pisses me off!


----------



## farmerkev

Go figure, snows finally in the forcast, and now the plows down... :realmad:


----------



## BOSS LAWN

Epic Lawn Care;1409490 said:


> The latest...
> 
> Channel 4 : Chance of some light snow.
> 
> Channel 5 : 1-2" of snow metro wide.
> 
> Channel 9 : a few flakes.
> 
> Channel 11 : Maybe a coating.
> 
> TWC : 40% chance of light snow.
> 
> NOAA : A chance of light snow overnight.


Sounds like 1-2", is winter finally knocking! payup


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You know Epic.... Dahl's been calling for a couple of inches for the lazt couple of days, when all the rest stuck with their "less than an inch" ... so, we'll see.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1410208 said:


> You know Epic.... Dahl's been calling for a couple of inches for the lazt couple of days, when all the rest stuck with their "less than an inch" ... so, we'll see.


Which mean either tonight or tomorrow he will ne saying 8".......


----------



## BOSS LAWN

Epic Lawn Care;1409960 said:


> Drama Dahl just said no snow until the afternoon rush tomorrow night, and then all snow until Thrusday night...... A couple of inches possible.


I filled up the trucks already (payup), even if it only snows and inch and a half, Im still going out. Sick of being bored with nothing to do.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'll take a half inch, salt only event.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

Epic Lawn Care;1410280 said:


> I'll take a half inch, salt only event.


Salty


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

What gets me is that the NWS still doesn't talk about any accumulation, just percentages.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Epic Lawn Care;1410280 said:


> I'll take a half inch, salt only event.


Stop knocking KSTP. They have the cutest news gals in the business>

The newest models want to creep the snow our way from Wisconsin. The heart of the metro is now 20 miles from the 2-3 inch category. Dave Dahl keeps my hopes up in the winter which is all I ask. Everyone knows its a crap shoot but dave keeps it interesting. The reason I like him is that he is not affraid to tell you what he is seeing. They all rely on computer data and that's what I look at. Most of them wait until the day of the storm to say anything, especially on the 2"ers. Dave steps up and tells us what he is seeing. If he is right this time his prediction will actually be about 48 hours in front of the models.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1410302 said:


> Stop knocking KSTP. They have the cutest news gals in the business>
> 
> The newest models want to creep the snow our way from Wisconsin. The heart of the metro is now 20 miles from the 2-3 inch category. Dave Dahl keeps my hopes up in the winter which is all I ask. Everyone knows its a crap shoot but dave keeps it interesting. The reason I like him is that he is not affraid to tell you what he is seeing. They all rely on computer data and that's what I look at. Most of them wait until the day of the storm to say anything, especially on the 2"ers. Dave steps up and tells us what he is seeing. If he is right this time his prediction will actually be about 48 hours in front of the models.


Ian Leonard just said 1-3".....

on the far east of the viewing area, across the east of the Mississippi River.

Just off and on patchy snow flurries for us tomorrow, with a POSSIBILITY of snow moving in from the east towards Thursday (the 1-3" to the east).

Schaffer says 1/2", although some models say 3". okaaayyyyy......


----------



## qualitycut

Never fails they talk snow and I get an email from a town home that I have had since April. I have been trying to get a hold of him for late pay and nothing. Thye have paid me 3 times since April and its always checks for 3 or so months at a time.


----------



## unit28

Better than the last parade of storms?...not by much
that last system turned into a stale balogny sandwich,

It sounded good at first and then turned to carp after a week
actually kind of crusty and stale when we got to chew on it.

I'm not seeing any improvments to make awesome plowable snow
all this one is going to be is bare spots and drifts.
Wind will be the determining factor for actual accumulation on
workable surfaces. Even without the wind, it's still very little to be expected.

I'm guessing 3/8th, no ridging or wrap arounds that I can tell, and a small window for banding.
Just cold and windy is the main impact.

*Hard to say though with that big question mark on the map eh*.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It looks to me like the low in KY, IN, OH is already too far east for us to get wrap around snow as it moves north.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That's an awfully different 1-4" swath that JohnDee has today for us than at any other time this week.

Crappy graphic too with ( ?"-???) right to the east of the metro.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light rain in Shakopee.


----------



## TPC Services

unit28;1410506 said:


> Better than the last parade of storms?...not by much
> that last system turned into a stale balogny sandwich,
> 
> It sounded good at first and then turned to carp after a week
> actually kind of crusty and stale when we got to chew on it.
> 
> I'm not seeing any improvments to make awesome plowable snow
> all this one is going to be is bare spots and drifts.
> Wind will be the determining factor for actual accumulation on
> workable surfaces. Even without the wind, it's still very little to be expected.
> 
> I'm guessing 3/8th, no ridging or wrap arounds that I can tell, and a small window for banding.
> Just cold and windy is the main impact.
> 
> *Hard to say though with that big question mark on the map eh*.


Don't know where you got that Image off of but thats not even close to what everyone is saying. NOAA, all locals and Accu weather shows maybe a inch in the center part of Iowa. so that big red blob from the center of Iowa to Mo is way off. (LOL) I could only wish that image would be right!!


----------



## Greenery

It's been snowing pretty well in the nw metro for about an hour now. Zero accumulation on the streets.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snow in Stacy, albeit with a temp of 37.


----------



## Eronningen

Radar shows west and north metro is getting precip now. I'm in Rochester. It won't be here until maybe 4pm it looks like, a slow mover. Hows it coming down there?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Very fine flakes from Stacy to Hugo. Some drizzle/rain.


----------



## jschmitz93

Kind of a misty light snow in Fridley right now. Might just as well be raining. Thats all it really is


----------



## wizardsr

Been snowing in elk river since about 9am. Temps have just now reached freezing. Still too much heat in the ground for anything to stick on the pavement. It's only sticking on grass and vehicles...


----------



## mnlefty

http://radar.weather.gov/ridge/radar.php?rid=MPX&product=N0R&overlay=11101111&loop=yes

NWS radar looks like the metro is sucking the moisture out just like it has all winter... unless there's really something to the wrap-around stuff later I don't know that the inner metro will even need salt out of this?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Moderate snow in Shakopee, 38 degrees, and no accumulation on anything.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS thinks the same as me. Snow is too far east. Only 20% chance of snow now tonight, no accumulation.


----------



## mnlefty

mnlefty;1410809 said:


> http://radar.weather.gov/ridge/radar.php?rid=MPX&product=N0R&overlay=11101111&loop=yes
> 
> NWS radar looks like the metro is sucking the moisture out just like it has all winter... unless there's really something to the wrap-around stuff later I don't know that the inner metro will even need salt out of this?


And now the moisture starts to re-appear east of the metro...


----------



## unit28

The precip wasn't there to be excited about anyway.
My previous map was a 6hr forcast of precip...which really thined out faster than expected.

This actual radar img shows the ?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's tricky. Radar shows Chisago County is clear, but it's still snowing here.


----------



## qualitycut

PD site said up to 1.5 at this rate we need it to snow though the end of the month. Jhon d graphic even had me hopeful.
Accuweather just updated to 1.1 now - Friday


----------



## BOSS LAWN

greenery;1410764 said:


> It's been snowing pretty well in the nw metro for about an hour now. Zero accumulation on the streets.


Light rain/snow mix in Brooklyn Park, snow acc. grass surfaces.


----------



## miked9372

LwnmwrMan22;1410285 said:


> What gets me is that the NWS still doesn't talk about any accumulation, just percentages.


because it's the nation weather service they knew it wasn't going to stick. their more trained then those tv forecasters.


----------



## albhb3

nothin new here still waiting for december to come and when exactly is the cold weather coming a couple of days in the high teens and then mid 20s pppfffffffffftttttttt


----------



## SnowGuy73

Some icey accumulation on the grass here, drives are mostly wet right now. However they are freezing over fast, with patchy ice spots forming quickly. We're are heading out at 15:00 too salt everything.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My concrete drive is glare ice, temps in the upper 20's right now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1410919 said:


> My concrete drive is glare ice, temps in the upper 20's right now.


29 degrees here, sorry forgot to mention that..


----------



## banonea

Eronningen;1410784 said:


> Radar shows west and north metro is getting precip now. I'm in Rochester. It won't be here until maybe 4pm it looks like, a slow mover.  Hows it coming down there?


with any luck the temps will drop so weget somthing that we can plow. I'm happy with 2" then I can do all my accounts but only need 2 trucksand 2 other people. Have you guys been roofing with the good weather the last week Eronningen?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

JohnDee might want to rethink that graphic he put up.


----------



## wizardsr

Another salt run in the books... payup

What's next, I'm bored again...


----------



## deicepro

I've given up on winter....I'm getting ready for summer!! Bidding on stuff, buying equipment, etc...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm getting antsy about bids myself.

WTH is with NWS too.....

I'm starting to believe they're all grasping at straws.

My local forecast calls for a slight chance of snow (20%) on Saturday, and the Haz. Weather Outlook says no hazardous weather for the next week after today, yet the weather story says 1-2" on Saturday.

They can't even get their own stories straight with different postings.


----------



## SnowGuy73

deicepro;1411233 said:


> I've given up on winter....I'm getting ready for summer!! Bidding on stuff, buying equipment, etc...


We have done a couple of bids this week here.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

I'm waiting for even 2inches, if thats all we get....


----------



## banonea

snowing like a ***** in rochester now,payup


----------



## djagusch

Snowing decent in st croix falls also. Good coating on the truck.


----------



## monson770

im not a conspiricy theorist or anything, but...




maybe old uncle sam thought we didnt need any snow this year?


----------



## qualitycut

Did they really erase all of those posts?


----------



## Camden

It looks that way to me. I wouldn't want someone trashing me like that either so it's probably good that it's gone.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1412188 said:


> It looks that way to me. I wouldn't want someone trashing me like that either so it's probably good that it's gone.


Yea I hear ya..


----------



## qualitycut

monson770;1412121 said:


> im not a conspiricy theorist or anything, but...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe old uncle sam thought we didnt need any snow this year?


That guy is an idiot, there was and article the other day about how he told a Navy seal at a funeral how they deserve to lose some men and the guy punched him in the face.


----------



## OC&D

So I just went about my business yesterday and ignored checking the forecasts. Lo and behold, nada. 

I think the forecasters are so full of hot air, they're melting all of our potential snow.


----------



## banonea

we got about 2" to 3" in rochester. wind blowing like mad and its still comming down we. just got done and we will be out tonight again. i feel bad for you guys in the cities, you got screwed. we got lucky and it is in a big loop right now and we are on the edge of it


----------



## wizardsr

monson770;1412121 said:


> im not a conspiricy theorist or anything, but...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe old uncle sam thought we didnt need any snow this year?


I don't know either way (obviously), but some of those theories are pretty convincing. We know that Russia has been shooting crap into the clouds for years to make it snow where they want, and not on the big city, so I don't doubt that there's some closed door technologies that could be used to influence our weather. To this scale though, where the majority of the continent is in a snow drought, I doubt it. The climate is cyclical, and I think this is just an off year.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I tried to get my last two loads of logs home today, I need to get started on splitting.

I got the first one this morning, then went back this afternoon.

I and my 6 year old have had the flu since Sunday, and I thought that yesterday I was doing pretty good.

When I went back out this afternoon, it took about 2 hours just to get (4) 9' sections of logs loaded with the tractor and I decided I needed to go home.

Now my temp is back to 101.5 and I can hardly breathe.

Serves me right I guess.

Took me an hour to get the tractor loaded. I'm a "moran".


----------



## Eronningen

banonea;1411699 said:


> snowing like a ***** in rochester now,payup


Still is, its going to be named the 36 hour 2.5"er. Headed out at 3am again


----------



## banonea

Eronningen;1412695 said:


> Still is, its going to be named the 36 hour 2.5"er. Headed out at 3am again


I know. the part that sucks is it drifts and makes the plowing suck. you end up plowing half a empty lot and I hate that........


----------



## IDST

banonea;1412739 said:


> I know. the part that sucks is it drifts and makes the plowing suck. you end up plowing half a empty lot and I hate that........


at least you get to plow


----------



## banonea

jagext;1412906 said:


> at least you get to plow


I will give you that.


----------



## Green Grass

epic you go play in the house fire to stay warm today?


----------



## chuckraduenz

jagext;1412906 said:


> at least you get to plow


+1 on that


----------



## qualitycut

Accuweather already has 3.5 for next Sunday lol


----------



## Willman940

Green Grass;1412990 said:


> epic you go play in the house fire to stay warm today?


X2, couldn't really understand what all went down from the firewire article. why did you guys have to cut your way down to the basement.


----------



## Wesley's Lawn

qualitycut;1413075 said:


> Accuweather already has 3.5 for next Sunday lol


----------



## BOSS LAWN

Wesley's Lawn;1413115 said:


>


x2 on the LOL, its about time if it does! payup


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1412990 said:


> epic you go play in the house fire to stay warm today?


Yes, Yes I did. I got to play safety officer the whole about 2/3 of the time, and division A the other 1/3... So I basically got to stand there and freeze my a$$ off!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Willman940;1413104 said:


> X2, couldn't really understand what all went down from the firewire article. why did you guys have to cut your way down to the basement.


We figure the fire that stared in the basement had beed burning for some time (an hour or better) before we got called. The call came in as a neighbor that could smell something burning. Our chief 4 was on the scene in about three minutes or so and checked out with a working fire flames throught the roof. Balloon frame house, so there was fire in the attic and the basement and being that the fire had been burning so long it burnt away about half the main level floor. The floor that was left was very soft. So the initial inside attack only last about two minutes before the crews ran out of floor.

Long story short we couldn't get to the fire throught just the windows and the holes in the roof, so we had to make our own holes in the sides of the house. Which still sucked because as Im sure you know, unless you can get in there and attack it at the seat. All you do is push it around, which is what happed and it was a long day!


----------



## qualitycut

Well everyone in Green Bay is out plowing


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1413227 said:


> Well everyone in Green Bay is out plowing


How much did they get?


----------



## qualitycut

Probably 6 inches my buddy had to bring a load of cattle down and rode with him a lot of drifting


----------



## qualitycut

Just saw a guy his wife and a 80 yr old man unload a 2 stage out of a pick up and landed on her foot. He plowed one row and then starred snowblowing the lot


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone see anything out of this snow tonight / tomorrow? I'm betting it'll add up to 3" since I'm as sick as I've ever been.


----------



## OC&D

I'm not seeing anything but the possibility of a salting event.


----------



## IDST

LwnmwrMan22;1413279 said:


> Anyone see anything out of this snow tonight / tomorrow? I'm betting it'll add up to 3" since I'm as sick as I've ever been.


I've been sick since christmas. 105.7 temp for two days. Thought I was dying. Tried taking a bath and thought the mob was driving around in my bathroom. I was halucinating so bad I scared my the sh** out of my wife


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

jagext;1413315 said:


> I've been sick since christmas. 105.7 temp for two days. Thought I was dying. Tried taking a bath and thought the mob was driving around in my bathroom. I was halucinating so bad I scared my the sh** out of my wife


It would be STUPID not being tough if you know your temp is that high and you didn't go to the hospital. Anything over 104* in an adult is very dangerous


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

mnlefty;1410809 said:


> http://radar.weather.gov/ridge/radar.php?rid=MPX&product=N0R&overlay=11101111&loop=yes
> 
> NWS radar looks like the metro is sucking the moisture out just like it has all winter... unless there's really something to the wrap-around stuff later I don't know that the inner metro will even need salt out of this?


mnlefty -

I feel you have something with the cities causing a change in weather patterns.

I see today, essentially only the metro area has snow showers, nowhere else in the state.

I agree it has gone the other way as well. There have been numerous times when there was a dome over the metro area as a snow system passes through.

The fine line comes into play once in a while with the heat island effect.


----------



## IDST

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1413345 said:


> It would be STUPID not being tough if you know your temp is that high and you didn't go to the hospital. Anything over 104* in an adult is very dangerous


I did go and had a double ear infection and pneumonia. Just got done with my amoxicillan and something else i can't spell. Worse part was my two year old daughter had the same thing. thank god she didn't have any more seizures.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1413439 said:


> mnlefty -
> 
> xxx
> The fine line comes into play once in a while with the heat island effect.


That sounds nice right about now.}heated island} I'll be in an open tree stand tonight hunting yotes, brrrrr.
I do have radars showing the heat factory coming out of the metro and it's very well defined.
--------------------
And alas the radar is showing some precip building this side of the nose this time, and it's above a tenth on the backside, so a couple of fluffy inches might happen.Some wrap is inclusive, and not much for ridging.
I am guessing a foot because .....well it's Friday the 13th


----------



## mnlefty

We used to call it the Edina Split back when I worked at Interlachen 10 years ago... I didn't pay much attention to the snow then, but it was evident a lot in the summer time. We'd watch all the bright colors on radar moving in in a very complete line from the west... then somewhere just outside 494 out towards Lake Minnetonka it would start falling apart and we'd get next to nothing at the golf course. Then by the time it hit St. Paul/Woodbury it would reform and be the same complete line moving away, just as it was when it was coming in, but somehow it just skipped right over us/downtown.

I am a rock solid believer in the urban heat island, and the effect seems to be becoming stronger and stronger.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1413292 said:


> I'm not seeing anything but the possibility of a salting event.


Thumbs Up payup Thumbs Up payup


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

None of my plows are hooked up, the blowers / gas are in the garage, the trucks are on 1/2 tank or less.

This "less than 1/2" of snow tongiht" + "less than 1/2" of snow tomorrow" will add up to 2" by 6 am.:crying:


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1413846 said:


> None of my plows are hooked up, the blowers / gas are in the garage, the trucks are on 1/2 tank or less.
> 
> This "less than 1/2" of snow tongiht" + "less than 1/2" of snow tomorrow" will add up to 2" by 6 am.:crying:


I was thinking the same thing. I think I will sent the alarm for 03:00 just to be sure.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1413846 said:


> None of my plows are hooked up, the blowers / gas are in the garage, the trucks are on 1/2 tank or less.
> 
> This "less than 1/2" of snow tongiht" + "less than 1/2" of snow tomorrow" will add up to 2" by 6 am.:crying:


My main commercial truck is on 1/2 tank and im mad. If it adds to 1.5 inch then im going out:salute:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The just dropped the snow for tonight for Stacy to 30%, no accumulation. No 3 am wake up for me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

No snow here and nothing on the radar.


----------



## unit28

of course it failed to move according to plan.
Storms either come through 12 hours later from getting hung up,
or they amount to nothing.

Note the time stamp. This one slipped and fell straight down the border before moving east.


----------



## Green Grass

Epic Lawn Care;1413218 said:


> Yes, Yes I did. I got to play safety officer the whole about 2/3 of the time, and division A the other 1/3... So I basically got to stand there and freeze my a$$ off!


Sounds like you got screwed! !


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone with any flakes yet?

If I can get away with not having to check today, I would he happy.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1414230 said:


> Anyone with any flakes yet?
> 
> If I can get away with not having to check today, I would he happy.


We have a dusting.


----------



## Camden

It's been coming down at a slow steady pace all morning in central MN. Probably have 1/2" right now.


----------



## mnlefty

"Metrodome" at it again...


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1414230 said:


> Anyone with any flakes yet?
> 
> If I can get away with not having to check today, I would he happy.


Nothing in Blaine, Arden Hills, Shoreview, or St.Paul. Total from yesterday and last night equals less than a dusting


----------



## millsaps118

I went out at 9 to do my 100mi loop and pre salted everything. From Ramsey/Anoka, south - down 169 to 394 all had a dusting. Parking lots were dusted over, barely enough to be slippery but I salted all my lots anyway. From 94/694 over to 35E north - New Brighton/Arden Hills area, same thing to maybe less but I figured since I did the drive I may as well pre salt. Headed up to Elk River from there - Parking Lots were completely covered with a good dusting, I'd say at least a few tenths to a 1/4" in some areas, definitely enough to lay down some salt. Still very light/small flakes coming down.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The snow wants to keep redeveloping on the west side. 


I forgot I said I would take my MIL to the airport (not MILF) today, so I drug myself out of bed.

I agree with the other observations. However, I do see that NWS has added a chance of snow for tonight now as well, when everyone was saying it would be long gone after noon.


----------



## 4x4Farmer

They said we got a 1 Inch here in Fargo. I for the life of me cant figure out where they stuck their ruler! I didn't see a thing over a 1/2 inch. I cleaned 2 lots that people wanted cleaned and then sanded everything and it was all water by noon.


----------



## banonea

nothing in rochester but flurries, looks like somthing is building on the radar but it will half to drop straight south to amount to anything I think......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bout 1/8", maybe 3/16" here in Forest Lake. Drove past one of my larger townhomes in White Bear and all of the sidewalks were still wet that I salted on Wednesday.


----------



## Camden

We finished up with just under 1". Sidewalks are being done now and we'll plow all the businesses after football tonight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

We got maybe 1/4" in Shakopee. Everything that was salted before is wet.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I see a bunch of the locals have pulled the snow off for Wednesday, all but channel 5.... Who has snow for everyday on there 7 day forecast.


----------



## djagusch

Anyone in the St Paul area with a measurement?


----------



## qualitycut

Heard there is an inch near 35 and lake. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

35 and lake street? Seems plausible since there was a big burst that went through. I will be there in an hour. 280 / university anyways.


----------



## millsaps118

I just left maple grove 20min ago, they got about 3/4" of light fluff. it was still coming down but when I checked radar it was just about thru. Over in Rogers now and it let up. Not enough to plow but parking lots could use a good dose of salt.


----------



## MrPlowMN456

Hello evryone this is my first post hear but can anyone do salt a parking lot for me in chaska chanhassen now please let me no if you cqan help me i need it dome right away to night


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MrPlowMN456;1414719 said:


> Hello evryone this is my first post hear but can anyone do salt a parking lot for me in chaska chanhassen now please let me no if you cqan help me i need it dome right away to night


$2500 and I can be there in 45 minutes.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1/4" at Kohl's/ Super Target in Lino Lakes.


----------



## MrPlowMN456

LwnmwrMan22;1414759 said:


> $2500 and I can be there in 45 minutes.


thanks for that. any one who is serieus hear


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1414759 said:


> $2500 and I can be there in 45 minutes.


Oh I'll beat you $2499 but it it would take me 2 hrs to get down that way.


----------



## djagusch

MrPlowMN456;1414774 said:


> thanks for that. any one who is serieus hear


I would use google for your area. Epic Lawn Care is close, I'm sure his number is listed.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1" at University and 280.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1414831 said:


> 1" at University and 280.


Well looks like we are plowing then


----------



## millsaps118

qualitycut;1414837 said:


> Well looks like we are plowing then


That's fresh pow. If it sits over night I bet it looses half its volume.....just a thought.


----------



## wizardsr

I'm hearing 1/2 to 3/4" in the Maple Grove area. Going to head down and check it out/take care of sidewalks/salt once the Saints/49er's game is done. Gonna have to Tivo the Denver/Pats game...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1" downtown Minneapolis, 2 blocks from the Vu (no better reference point, y'all know where that is).


----------



## wizardsr

millsaps118;1414870 said:


> That's fresh pow. If it sits over night I bet it looses half its volume.....just a though.


Gonna melt tomorrow, I'm only doing what I have to tonight...


----------



## SnowGuy73

djagusch;1414785 said:


> I would use google for your area. Epic Lawn Care is close, I'm sure his number is listed.


I can help you out if you need it.

However being that I don't think I know you, I would require half down in cash after the work is done. Also I'm not sure how much you have to do, we have a couple ton of salt but if we need you are buying.

Let me know ASAP, otherwise i'm going to bed soon here. I'm more than willing to help you out if you are in a jam. After all, that's what this site is all about. Networking, advice, and helping out your fellow lawn/snow donkeys!


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1414831 said:


> 1" at University and 280.


I'm just a few miles East of there and I've got a solid 1". I just finished shoveling my own walks. I have a couple of 1"ers that I'll have to go do, but other than that, it'll be a quick night for me.


----------



## Green Grass

Epic Lawn Care;1414879 said:


> I can help you out if you need it.
> 
> However being that I don't think I know you, I would require half down in cash after the work is done. Also I'm not sure how much you have to do, we have a couple ton of salt but if we need you are buying.
> 
> Let me know ASAP, otherwise i'm going to bed soon here. I'm more than willing to help you out if you are in a jam. After all, that's what this site is all about. Networking, advice, and helping out your fellow lawn/snow donkeys!


Epic,
maybe a number so he can call you?? just a thought.


----------



## millsaps118

wizardsr;1414871 said:


> I'm hearing 1/2 to 3/4" in the Maple Grove area. Going to head down and check it out/take care of sidewalks/salt once the Saints/49er's game is done. Gonna have to Tivo the Denver/Pats game...


I was just down there a couple hrs ago. If untreated, it all gets packed down and gets pretty slick.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I've got around 1/2" here in south Mpls. Looks nice but not enough to plow. Monday night might be promising. I seem some indications that a couple inches are not out of the question. NWS seems to think the same thing as well as noting that we will have several chances for accumulating snow as they put it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1414908 said:


> Epic,
> maybe a number so he can call you?? just a thought.


If I was Epic I'd wait for the new guy to post a number, after the post the other day..... trolls.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Light 1/2" east side of St. Paul


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1414912 said:


> I've got around 1/2" here in south Mpls. Looks nice but not enough to plow. Monday night might be promising. I seem some indications that a couple inches are not out of the question. NWS seems to think the same thing as well as noting that we will have several chances for accumulating snow as they put it.


Well that scratches my plans for plowing one of my 1" accounts down in that neck of the woods.


----------



## qualitycut

We are doing a select few of the 1 inch accounts and a few 2 in accounts that will probably complain if we dont do them.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1414913 said:


> If I was Epic I'd wait for the new guy to post a number, after the post the other day..... trolls.....


He's probably not coming back....probably had a little sticker shock at $2499!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1414913 said:


> If I was Epic I'd wait for the new guy to post a number, after the post the other day..... trolls.....


That was my thoughts exactly...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Snowing very lightly, but huge flakes in Shakopee.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1414913 said:


> If I was Epic I'd wait for the new guy to post a number, after the post the other day..... trolls.....


we never found out the story of that. It just magicly disapeared.


----------



## miked9372

unit28;1414163 said:


> of course it failed to move according to plan.
> Storms either come through 12 hours later from getting hung up,
> or they amount to nothing.
> 
> Note the time stamp. This one slipped and fell straight down the border before moving east.


just like AMTRAK.


----------



## Martinson9

wizardsr;1414871 said:


> I'm hearing 1/2 to 3/4" in the Maple Grove area. Going to head down and check it out/take care of sidewalks/salt once the Saints/49er's game is done. Gonna have to Tivo the Denver/Pats game...


I hope you didn't invest any time in the Pats/Broncos game. That first game was unbelievable!

I'm going to check out our 1 inch shoveling accounts in Minneapolis that's about it.


----------



## Greenery

7/8" in Plymouth 169 & Rockford rd


----------



## F350plowing

We did a few of the one inch contracts that were close enough that they would complain...Monday is looking good though..be nice to make some more money this week before I leave for a cruise the 22nd


----------



## qualitycut

Uptown had a dusting north of franklin had a solid inch at most kind of spotty.


----------



## mnglocker

I'm skipping out here in West Hennepin/Wright Counties. we're sub 1". Meh...


----------



## Tbrothers

If the forecast holds true it looks like high 30's and lots of freezing rainThumbs Up the last week in January. I'd be fine with that but the way they forecast I'm sure it will change by then.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

^^^^ shouldn't you be more worried that the next 1" is going to miss us to the south tomorrow night?


----------



## Tbrothers

I looked at 3 forecast and i didn't see any snow for tomorrow. At this point I'd take anything. I'm sure we will get a couple big snows in march then all the weather geeks will be bragging that they wern't to far off on there predictions.


----------



## Tbrothers

its just crazy that I turned in my hrs for oct nov and dec and i had 7.5 hrs total. just not right to look outside and see grass.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Tbrothers;1415382 said:


> If the forecast holds true it looks like high 30's and lots of freezing rainThumbs Up the last week in January. I'd be fine with that but the way they forecast I'm sure it will change by then.


I have no problem with that at all! Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

Epic change your attitude lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Tbro's - 

I don't know what forecasts you're looking at. Everyone that I look at says 1"+ of snow Monday night into Tuesday.

BUT, then the weather story for NWS says mainly south central MN.


----------



## Tbrothers

LwnmwrMan22;1415643 said:


> Tbro's -
> 
> I don't know what forecasts you're looking at. Everyone that I look at says 1"+ of snow Monday night into Tuesday.
> 
> BUT, then the weather story for NWS says mainly south central MN.


I hope your right we need some action makes for some long days.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1415610 said:


> Epic change your attitude lol


I said it before, and I'll say it again..... You guys had your season last year!


----------



## Green Grass

Epic Lawn Care;1415838 said:


> I said it before, and I'll say it again..... You guys had your season last year!


So did you!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Tbrothers;1415762 said:


> I hope your right we need some action makes for some long days.


My only advice is to not look at Accuweather if thats where the ice forecast came from. By tomorrow they will have a blizzard in 10 days.

For tomorrow everything I am looking at still has 1-2" around the metro. I will be curious what the next model run is showing.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1415909 said:


> My only advice is to not look at Accuweather if thats where the ice forecast came from. By tomorrow they will have a blizzard in 10 days.
> 
> For tomorrow everything I am looking at still has 1-2" around the metro. I will be curious what the next model run is showing.


.

Channel 11 tonight said most accumulation along I90 and south.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1415870 said:


> So did you!


Me? I hate winter, this is my year! So far anyway...


----------



## wizardsr

Interesting event yesterday was... Had 1/2" in Plymouth, 1/4" Golden Valley, 1/2" St Louis Park, yet exactly 1" in New Hope (Rockford Rd). Plowed the new hope account complete, scraped the apartments in Plymouth, ran some salt through several of them, and cleared a bunch of sidewalks with the 4 wheeler myself (love running the wheeler!).


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ian says "passing flurries" moving from Souix Falls to Duluth.

Then his snow-o-meter shows 1.1-1.8" of snow, all south of the cities.

Shouldn't you at least have your whole forecast point to one thing?


----------



## exmark1

LwnmwrMan22;1416213 said:


> Ian says "passing flurries" moving from Souix Falls to Duluth.
> 
> Then his snow-o-meter shows 1.1-1.8" of snow, all south of the cities.
> 
> Shouldn't you at least have your whole forecast point to one thing?


He is such an idiot!


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1415909 said:


> My only advice is to not look at Accuweather if thats where the ice forecast came from. By tomorrow they will have a blizzard in 10 days.
> 
> For tomorrow everything I am looking at still has 1-2" around the metro. I will be curious what the next model run is showing.


I said something about Accuweather's horrible forecasting on the Facebook page for Boss plows and someone from Accuweather responded. They were pretty offended but I simply told them that snow and ice professionals consider their site to be unreliable.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

Camden;1416232 said:


> I said something about Accuweather's horrible forecasting on the Facebook page for Boss plows and someone from Accuweather responded. They were pretty offended but I simply told them that snow and ice professionals consider their site to be unreliable.


They'll take that to the boss tomorrow morning! Hey, they need to here it.

On other note, the models Im looking at only say 1inch for tomorrow. :salute:


----------



## BOSS LAWN

wizardsr;1415960 said:


> Interesting event yesterday was... Had 1/2" in Plymouth, 1/4" Golden Valley, 1/2" St Louis Park, yet exactly 1" in New Hope (Rockford Rd). Plowed the new hope account complete, scraped the apartments in Plymouth, ran some salt through several of them, and cleared a bunch of sidewalks with the 4 wheeler myself (love running the wheeler!).


Did the same similar run last night minus the salt. Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1416232 said:


> I said something about Accuweather's horrible forecasting on the Facebook page for Boss plows and someone from Accuweather responded. They were pretty offended but I simply told them that snow and ice professionals consider their site to be unreliable.


I was just thinking about this same thing with Ian's forecast from tonight.

Would it make sense to send a note to Fox9, or post on Ian's wall and tell him to look back at tonight's weather time?

He COMPLETELY contradicted himself from when he started until the end.

Plus, it drives me NUTS that they use pink on their warnings for snow for an advisory.

Without a doubt they know that the NWS uses pink for a winter storm warning, so they're using it to make things seem more ominous than they are.

He started the forecast about the snow in the rockies, with all of the warnings, advisories, etc., and it's moving this way.

Then about 3 minutes later he's talking about passing flurries...... ACK!!


----------



## qualitycut

Well channel 5 didn't even give a total on the 10 o'clock that was a first.


----------



## albhb3

well crap Ive got alot of free time on my hands from here on out since the pack laid a big fat disgrace of a playoff game last night. What an effn joke. On the other hand I might be able to get things done now. I am taking the under on this one .75inch max


----------



## Camden

albhb3;1416387 said:


> well crap Ive got alot of free time on my hands from here on out since* the pack laid a big fat disgrace of a playoff game last night*. What an effn joke


Wasn't it great? They even had the refs on their side and they still couldn't win. Both of their touchdowns came after blown calls so if you think about it the game wasn't even as close as the score indicated.


----------



## mnlefty

Camden;1416564 said:


> Wasn't it great? They even had the refs on their side and they still couldn't win. Both of their touchdowns came after blown calls so if you think about it the game wasn't even as close as the score indicated.


I personally loved the Twitter world that got the hashtag #DiscountDoubleChoke trending. :laughing:


----------



## F350plowing

Channel 5 still saying 1-2 by noon tomorrow


----------



## albhb3

Camden;1416564 said:


> Wasn't it great? They even had the refs on their side and they still couldn't win. Both of their touchdowns came after blown calls so if you think about it the game wasn't even as close as the score indicated.


Not really great as a packer fan but whatever next years only what 9 months away :crying:


----------



## banonea

KTTC in rochester is saying 1" later today and up to 2" by tomorrow am. Bring it on, I will take all the 2" to 4" snowfalls that we can get, easy plows and good money. hope you guys in the cities start to see some more........


----------



## BOSS LAWN

Yeah, they're calling for 1-2 tonight, trucks loaded up (about time).


----------



## Camden

mnlefty;1416631 said:


> I personally loved the Twitter world that got the hashtag #DiscountDoubleChoke trending. :laughing:


I loved it! I guarantee State Farm thought that they'd have a relevant commercial running all the way up to the Super Bowl....so much for that!


----------



## albhb3

down to 3/4 of and inch tonight I just heard

and to camden youve got to admitt it was pretty clever and Im sure they had to open up their wallets


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I just heard Dave Dahl say 1-2" tonight with another in tomorrow morning.


----------



## IDST

Mr. Dahl just said 1/2" tonight and then up to one tomorrow


----------



## Camden

Take a look at the radar, there's a blob coming across SD that is tracking our way.


----------



## TPC Services

They are trying to call for 1" for DM,ia to but I think this is going to come across your guys's path better then ours.


----------



## Camden

albhb3;1417007 said:


> down to 3/4 of and inch tonight I just heard
> 
> and to camden youve got to admitt it was pretty clever and Im sure they had to open up their wallets


Yeah, it was clever. I just hate the Packers so much that I hate to give them any credit LOL


----------



## BOSS LAWN

jagext;1417028 said:


> Mr. Dahl just said 1/2" tonight and then up to one tomorrow


I'm going to aim for 2inch, if we dont get it oh the hell well, Im still going out (3am)! Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It won't even have started by 3 am. It's going to take 10 hours to get 1". 

We're heading out at 6-7 to hit sidewalks, then clear the lots tomorrow night.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jagext;1417028 said:


> Mr. Dahl just said 1/2" tonight and then up to one tomorrow


Where did you hear that?? I heard him on 1500ESPN.


----------



## qualitycut

Hate plowing during the day but o well.


----------



## wizardsr

qualitycut;1417063 said:


> Hate plowing during the day but o well.


Likewise, but we'll take what we can get at this point. :realmad:


----------



## BOSS LAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1417061 said:


> It won't even have started by 3 am. It's going to take 10 hours to get 1".
> 
> We're heading out at 6-7 to hit sidewalks, then clear the lots tomorrow night.


Either way, then we'll do resi's first. I hate doing commercials during the day. Tomorrow night we will clear them if it goes that way.


----------



## qualitycut

Well it seems ever time it snowed this year it finished up about 4 hours before they thought


----------



## IDST

LwnmwrMan22;1417062 said:


> Where did you hear that?? I heard him on 1500ESPN.[/QUOTE
> same place 1-2 by morning so probably 1/2 "


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Channel 4 just said snow from 3 am to 8 am.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1417107 said:


> Channel 4 just said snow from 3 am to 8 am.


So should start about 10 and be done by 5am

Thing about the day time is if it is close the people sometimes come out and say I dont want it plowed or yada yada,


----------



## BOSS LAWN

qualitycut;1417112 said:


> So should start about 10 and be done by 5am
> 
> Thing about the day time is if it is close the people sometimes come out and say I dont want it plowed or yada yada,


I just do it quick but efficently so the time I pull in the drive and drop the blade its too late.payup


----------



## IDST

NWS show it looks like we might actually be in the middle of this


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drama Dahl is saying 2" metro and 3"+ for Wahabis and south....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Eagan* 

Damn auto correct!


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1417063 said:


> Hate plowing during the day but o well.


I gree to many tater tots out there in the way........


----------



## qualitycut

Accuweather- expect poor conditions for lawn mowing. Lol


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1417370 said:


> Accuweather- expect poor conditions for lawn mowing. Lol


Are you serious? Wow


----------



## exmark1

qualitycut;1417370 said:


> Accuweather- expect poor conditions for lawn mowing. Lol


Would be the first accurate thing they have said all year:laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

The blob looks like its dropping south


----------



## Martinson9

Tried to start my truck. Wouldn't turn over. I guess that's what happens when it hasn't been driven since before the new year. I'm hoping it snows enough to plow. Gotta send out the next round of billing for contracts. Don't want to get calls from whiners not wanting to pay.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1417412 said:


> The blob looks like its dropping south


That's what Ian and Schaffer on 4 both said / showed with their evening graphics.

Channel 4 showed no snow for me at all in Forest Lake.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh oh....

Ian leads off the news saying the radar is trending south (shout out to qualitycut!!!)

Possibly leaving areas like Cambridge with only a dusting (shout out to Schaffer on 4!!!)

And the downtown areas and south will "end up with _near_ an inch" by morning.

Sorry SSS.... looks like another miss for your 2" accounts.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

The way it looks I might not even need to do a salt run, don't even care. Especially after the last 10 days


----------



## 4x4Farmer

how many times have you guys plowed in the twin cites area? I have only had one event and it was only a inch. I have given up on this season I guess.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

We've plowed 4 times, all 1" trigger. 2 dedicated salt runs


----------



## 4x4Farmer

I've salted everything about 10 times this season so far. I sure would like to wear some cutting edges though. 2 brand new loaders just sitting in the shop is not good for business....but at least they are clean! lol


----------



## unit28

to cold with the very limited precip, it's held aloft 
Not to sure about calling it a shift to the south as the radar had it right over me.
I saw nothing, barely overcast sky. There wasn't much if any precip to cook with anyway. Just cold air to raise the ratio up.

Diffused and un-oriented with under a tenth of precip not much gonna happen up here.
As noted, not really a shift but another miss without enough gas to cook with.
To cold farther north.-2 in Hallock.etc


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1417519 said:


> Oh oh....
> 
> Ian leads off the news saying the radar is trending south (shout out to qualitycut!!!)
> 
> Possibly leaving areas like Cambridge with only a dusting (shout out to Schaffer on 4!!!)
> 
> And the downtown areas and south will "end up with _near_ an inch" by morning.
> 
> Sorry SSS.... looks like another miss for your 2" accounts.


I'll talk to you in the morning after I get in from plowing! I think your right but I am still holding on to something on the southside. 1.65" might just make the cut this time

For the record we have plowed 3 times. Mostly south mpls, bloomington etc.

UNIT: I'm hoping that shade of purple heads my way. Nothing like a 20:1 ratio to help me get the plows out. 1/10th of moisture is all I need.


----------



## banonea

We ain't in the cities but we have plowed 4 times, one of them was a 5"(I make it sound like it was somthing special) and spread salt about the same amount, but most of my accounts have it figured in on there plow.I still think there is hope for the season, all we need is 3 good storms..........It will come.


----------



## PrimoSR

Anyone see any flakes yet? The radar is starting to get green over the NW 'burbs.


----------



## Ranger620

not a flake in corcoran yet. Sure looks like its sliding south and drying up when it gets closer to the cities


----------



## SSS Inc.

Channel 5 : Mainly 1" in the metro.


----------



## F350plowing

Nothing here yet


----------



## qualitycut

Are the going to crap the bed again?


----------



## Ranger620

didnt channel 5 say 8-10 possible for next tues??


----------



## PrimoSR

NWS still says less than an inch today and nothing for tomorrow.


----------



## unit28

distubance is moving north east and dissipating...still ps,
scroll down

http://tempest.aos.wisc.edu/radar/mwcompflash.html


----------



## PrimoSR

Anyone in BP, BC, GV? Is it snowing over there?


----------



## PrimoSR

PD updated:

1"+ powdery snow today, up to 2" in some spots. With temperatures near 10 F. much of the day traffic may compress that light snow into black ice. Roads will be slippery.
2-5" new snow on the ground in the Twin Cities by Saturday? 3 separate systems come sailing through town this week, the best chance of a few inches Saturday. It may actually look like January out there within 96 hours.
January 24-25: significant storm forecast to track south/east of Minnesota. A plowable snowfall is possible early next week, especially south/east of MSP. Too early for any more specifics, but the pattern is definitely looking a bit more interesting for snow-lovers.


----------



## qualitycut

^^ woohoo let's hope


----------



## Willman940

Don't worry buddy I'm still here for you (Epic).....And I see nothing Primo.....I've just been put "On call" to salt in the morning. But hey, with the way things have been going this year saying this might just bring us an actual storm.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bone dry here in Stacy so far.

Anyone with any flakes even falling yet?

If not, I'm heading back to bed until that blob near Souix Falls SD moves "toward?" us in a couple of hours.

I know Willman says nothing yet in Minnetonka, but not even a flake for anyone?


----------



## exmark1

LwnmwrMan22;1417689 said:


> Bone dry here in Stacy so far.
> 
> Anyone with any flakes even falling yet?
> 
> If not, I'm heading back to bed until that blob near Souix Falls SD moves "toward?" us in a couple of hours.
> 
> I know Willman says nothing yet in Minnetonka, but not even a flake for anyone?


Im about 2 hours west of you in West Central MN haven't got a thing here either


----------



## mnglocker

Bone dry in 55328.


----------



## PrimoSR

Not a single flake here in Orono.


----------



## Wesley's Lawn

Nothing in Brooklyn Park


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well crap. That's what I get for getting some early sleep.

Guess it'll be some MW3 for a while now that I'm awake.


----------



## Camden

Very light snow in north central MN. Nothing to get excited about.


----------



## F350plowing

I have a feeling this is going to be a bust.. Just like this whole season is


----------



## ryde307

Nothing in Chanhassen yet.


----------



## ryde307

Just watched the replay of channel 4 news because I missed them all at 10. They said if things dont change good chance of 8-10 on tuesday wed of next week.


----------



## Wesley's Lawn

LwnmwrMan22;1417697 said:


> Well crap. That's what I get for getting some early sleep.
> 
> Guess it'll be some MW3 for a while now that I'm awake.


You and I both, I think I need to invest in some video games or something to do, sick of watching movies all the time with no snow.


----------



## qualitycut

I can hear it already...... It was a moisture starved system that ran into drier air than we thought. We had an idea that it may happen. It also took just a little more southernly track.


----------



## Wesley's Lawn

ryde307;1417705 said:


> Just watched the replay of channel 4 news because I missed them all at 10. They said if things dont change good chance of 8-10 on tuesday wed of next week.


You shouldn't tease us like that and get our hopes up, that's just not nice.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1417705 said:


> Just watched the replay of channel 4 news because I missed them all at 10. They said if things dont change good chance of 8-10 on tuesday wed of next week.


The problem that I have with that, is that they also keep talking about how all of the cold air just keeps circulating around the north pole.

They've all said this year is nothing like they've seen before.

How can they then say that as long as things don't change, look for this to happen in a week.

All of the computer models are off this year.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

PrimoSR;1417674 said:


> PD updated:
> 
> 1"+ powdery snow today, up to 2" in some spots. With temperatures near 10 F. much of the day traffic may compress that light snow into black ice. Roads will be slippery.
> 2-5" new snow on the ground in the Twin Cities by Saturday? 3 separate systems come sailing through town this week, the best chance of a few inches Saturday. It may actually look like January out there within 96 hours.
> January 24-25: significant storm forecast to track south/east of Minnesota. A plowable snowfall is possible early next week, especially south/east of MSP. Too early for any more specifics, but the pattern is definitely looking a bit more interesting for snow-lovers.


After scrolling through the depressing stuff, good to at least SEE this. Even if it doesnt happen (again).

Update: no flakes what so ever in Brooklyn Park.

If its 1.50 inches im going out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BOSS LAWN;1417712 said:


> After scrolling through the depressing stuff, good to at least SEE this. Even if it doesnt happen (again).
> 
> Update: no flakes what so ever in Brooklyn Park.
> 
> If its 1.50 inches im going out.


Your best bet right now is 1.5 flakes.


----------



## Wesley's Lawn

Boss Lawn, out of curiosity where about in Brooklyn Park are you? I'm by 610 and Noble.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

THIS JUST IN!!! THIS JUST IN!!!!


SHORT TERM FORECAST
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE TWIN CITIES/CHANHASSEN MN
1239 AM CST TUE JAN 17 2012

MNZ052-053-060>063-068>070-078-170845-
ANOKA-CARVER-CHISAGO-DAKOTA-GOODHUE-HENNEPIN-ISANTI-RAMSEY-SCOTT-
WASHINGTON-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...CAMBRIDGE...MINNEAPOLIS...RED WING...
ST PAUL...STILLWATER
1239 AM CST TUE JAN 17 2012

.NOW...
MULTIPLE BANDS OF LIGHT SNOW OR FLURRIES ARE FALLING ACROSS THE
SOUTH HALF OF MINNESOTA...AND PARTS OF THE NORTHWEST HALF OF
WISCONSIN. INCLUDING THE TWIN CITY METRO AREA.

SNOW FALL AMOUNTS HAVE BEEN LIGHT SINCE MIDNIGHT. A TOTAL OF AROUND
AN INCH OF NEW SNOWFALL IS EXPECTED BY THE END OF THE NIGHT.

THE SNOW IS FALLING SOUTH OF A LINE FROM DULUTH SUPERIOR TO FARGO
MOOREHEAD.

BRISK NORTH WINDS SUSTAINED AT 15 TO 25 MPH...GUSTING TO 30 MPH ARE
LIKELY TO CAUSE BLOWING AND DRIFTING ON EAST WEST ROADS.

$$

looking out my window, I see nothing.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

Wesley's Lawn;1417715 said:


> Boss Lawn, out of curiosity where about in Brooklyn Park are you? I'm by 610 and Noble.


Good to see a local guy on here, 85th & West Broadway . Across from NHCC, wouldn't miss us we stick out like a sore thumb.


----------



## F350plowing

Dont worry im sure that 8-10 will happen sense thats the one week ill be out of town


----------



## BOSS LAWN

F350plowing;1417720 said:


> Dont worry im sure that 8-10 will happen sense thats the one week ill be out of town


That would be well worth the wait payup, not the fustration though


----------



## Wesley's Lawn

BOSS LAWN;1417719 said:


> Good to see a local guy on here, 85th & West Broadway . Across from NHCC, wouldn't miss us we stick out like a sore thumb.


Ah yup, I do believe I have see your trucks sitting out before going past.



F350plowing;1417720 said:


> Dont worry im sure that 8-10 will happen sense thats the one week ill be out of town


Well what the heck are you still doing here? Get on the dam plane already


----------



## F350plowing

BOSS LAWN;1417719 said:


> Good to see a local guy on here, 85th & West Broadway . Across from NHCC, wouldn't miss us we stick out like a sore thumb.


hey i know were you are..your on the corner house at the light into the school parking lot right?


----------



## F350plowing

Well what the heck are you still doing here? Get on the dam plane already [/QUOTE]

I'll be on the plane 3am sunday and I cant wait! wish I would be here for the snow though!


----------



## BOSS LAWN

F350plowing;1417727 said:


> hey i know were you are..your on the corner house at the light into the school parking lot right?


Yep, thats us. wesport


----------



## F350plowing

BOSS LAWN;1417731 said:


> Yep, thats us. wesport


I like that green gmc with the ultramount.. Hows that plow? my first truck was a 98 gmc k1500 loved that truck i still have it.. I don't use it much but was thinking a having it as a driveway truck


----------



## BOSS LAWN

F350plowing;1417734 said:


> I like that green gmc with the ultramount.. Hows that plow? my first truck was a 98 gmc k1500 loved that truck i still have it.. I don't use it much but was thinking a having it as a driveway truck


The GMC is a workhorse, plows damn near better than my Chevy. Has 205,xxx and counting strong . Its mostly for the smaller residentials but works well as another commercial truck.


----------



## F350plowing

BOSS LAWN;1417736 said:


> The GMC is a workhorse, plows damn near better than my Chevy. Has 205,xxx and counting strong . Its mostly for the smaller residentials but works well as another commercial truck.


Thats awesome! I might try mine out next year. Any snow over there yet? I got nothing here in Maple Grove


----------



## Wesley's Lawn

Nothing, not a dam flake, this is depressing.:crying: Watching the radar and its just disintegrating around the metro, just like MNDOT has the bubble fired up again. I think I'm going to go to Perkins and then bed. Where abouts in Maple grove are you F350?


----------



## BOSS LAWN

F350plowing;1417738 said:


> Thats awesome! I might try mine out next year. Any snow over there yet? I got nothing here in Maple Grove


Its well worth it! ussmileyflag

Nothing over here but brisky air.... yet.


----------



## F350plowing

Right off 610 and Zachary right next to elm creek


----------



## Wesley's Lawn

Ha, I drive right by there everyday in the summer going to work, small world.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Radar is starting to fill in again...... to the south.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

Radar from NWS appears most is south but still something coming for cities.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BOSS LAWN;1417753 said:


> Radar from NWS appears most is south but still something coming for cities.


Look at the extended range though, the moisture is filling in to the south, with the back edge already in Willmar.

All the rain in MO, IA, IL is taking our snow that way.


----------



## F350plowing

Its not very promising looking


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BOSS LAWN;1417057 said:


> I'm going to aim for 2inch,* if we dont get it oh the hell well, Im still going out (3am)!* Thumbs Up


How was the drive around???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone with ANYTHING??? Other than Camden?


----------



## Wesley's Lawn

Very tiny light flurries that aren't doing anything here.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Just started here in Blaine


----------



## BOSS LAWN

Light snow in Brooklyn Park @ 5:10am


----------



## BOSS LAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1417767 said:


> How was the drive around???


 took 5 steps outside and went back in to get a few rounds of MW3 in


----------



## F350plowing

You guys think we will even get a inch


----------



## Tbrothers

Farmington 3am nothing:realmad:
Farmington 5:14am still nothing :laughing:
I knew if I treated my sidewalks it would break up. Then to top it all off I even put the plow on stupid me


----------



## BOSS LAWN

F350plowing;1417787 said:


> You guys think we will even get a inch


At this rate, its possible


----------



## Tbrothers

F350plowing;1417787 said:


> You guys think we will even get a inch


My be in June


----------



## F350plowing

The rate of nothing...lol its a flake here and there


----------



## F350plowing

There saying a coating to maybe a inch


----------



## Tbrothers

Snow Update\
Farmington Lt Flurries
Apple Valley Lt Flurries
Lakeville Lt Flurries
Burnsville Lt Flurries
Looks like it should be a good salt event atleast.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like I must be the only one that went to bed last night, again.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

We have a very light coating and light snow in Shakopee right now.


----------



## Martinson9

I went to bed. I could tell at 10 p.m. we were headed towards another swing and a miss. Sure glad I got my truck started last night. I guess I'll actually drive it today just so I remember how.


----------



## mnglocker

@PrimoSR, Anything in Orono yet? There's not squat besides barely a dusting that's blown away here in Delano.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

From Wyoming to downtown Minneapolis. Same thing. Everything with a light light coating. Small small flakes.


----------



## qualitycut

Light dusting here also, so glad I woke up every hr to check. This getting the weather wrong everytime is getting real real old.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I know that nobody cares anymore, and I don't blame you. BUT, two of the recent model runs of the GFS and NAM have a healthy 6+" total in the next 84-120 hours. I'm thinking right now its mostly toward the end of the week.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1418000 said:


> Light dusting here also, so glad I woke up every hr to check. This getting the weather wrong everytime is getting real real old.


But, but, I'm sure that Dramatic Dave said 3" plus for your area.....


----------



## wizardsr

qualitycut;1418000 said:


> Light dusting here also, so glad I woke up every hr to check. This getting the weather wrong everytime is getting real real old.


The weather in general is just getting plain annoying this year. All this little teaser crap gets old, just give us some decent snow already! Not talking huge amounts, just something a little more substantial and plow-able. :realmad:


----------



## Willman940

Well that was fun.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

SSS Inc.;1418029 said:


> I know that nobody cares anymore, and I don't blame you. BUT, two of the recent model runs of the GFS and NAM have a healthy 6+" total in the next 84-120 hours. I'm thinking right now its mostly toward the end of the week.


For the Metro or???


----------



## SnowGuy73

BOSS LAWN;1418087 said:


> For the Metro or???


South metro from what it shows.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

SSS Inc.;1418029 said:


> I know that nobody cares anymore, and I don't blame you. BUT, two of the recent model runs of the GFS and NAM have a healthy 6+" total in the next 84-120 hours. I'm thinking right now its mostly toward the end of the week.


Bring it on! You can thank the guy I work with if this comes, he's leaving town Friday through Sunday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Boy, with all of these guys running around with there plows on and snow blowers in the back of trucks. You would think we actually got a plowable snow fall last night....


----------



## banonea

We got around 3/4" in rochester, but the wind is blowing it everyware so there is nothing stayng in place to plow. dosen't even warrent going out, but we will put some face time on our accounts so people feel there getting there money's worth on there monthly account so we are going out tonight. makes me glad i didn't bother to get up last night.although I did sleep in till noon today. the only thing good about this year it is the fact that the labor cost have been low, for the most part my brother and I have been able to handel all the sidewalks and plowing ourselves. most of my guys have other jod=bs and use me as extra cash.


----------



## SSS Inc.

BOSS LAWN;1418087 said:


> For the Metro or???


Kinda all over southern minnesota. Could you see the graphic? They don't always load right.
The new models are almost the same, one with a slight shift east, the other south. Metro still in the 6+ range. I'll be curious when the locals start talking about it. My guess is that they won't until about 2 hours before it starts, if it ever does that is.

Edit:

If I'm looking at it right it would start late afternoon and last a good part of Saturday. Around the metro it looks to be over .6" of moisture which at 10:1 would be an easy 6". Maybe I'm crazy but I am surprised that nobody has mentioned it yet. I think they will if the next models show the same thing. Crossing my fingers.


----------



## F350plowing

I hope your right and it comes friday so i can plow before i leave


----------



## BOSS LAWN

SSS Inc.;1418243 said:


> Kinda all over southern minnesota. Could you see the graphic? They don't always load right.
> The new models are almost the same, one with a slight shift east, the other south. Metro still in the 6+ range. I'll be curious when the locals start talking about it. My guess is that they won't until about 2 hours before it starts, if it ever does that is.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> If I'm looking at it right it would start late afternoon and last a good part of Saturday. Around the metro it looks to be over .6" of moisture which at 10:1 would be an easy 6". Maybe I'm crazy but I am surprised that nobody has mentioned it yet. I think they will if the next models show the same thing. Crossing my fingers.


Hell I'll plan on it, its not like I dont have the time to waste. :laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

SSS I heard a few channels talk about it last night on the 10 o'clock news

Edit, They were talking about Tuesday next week.


----------



## banonea

Different subject;

for those of you that have accounts that you salt, how do you get your accounts to do salt. I have found that most of my accounts in rochester dont want to pay for salt or salt/sand. I know it is not the price beacuse I think for the most part I am cheap on it, but I cannot get them to bite on it. I gotr a few of them that I include it in on my monthly comerical accounts and residential accounts but I just cannot get them to bite.


----------



## Camden

If we end up shut out of the storm I'd love to come down and help any of you guys do sidewalks. I have a front-mount JD with a 66" blade. It can do miles of sidewalk in a short amount of time. Give me a call if you need a hand 32O-616-14ninetynine

(I also have a Snowex 575 spreader on the back so I can lay down deicer as well)


----------



## F350plowing

Camden;1418362 said:


> If we end up shut out of the storm I'd love to come down and help any of you guys do sidewalks. I have a front-mount JD with a 66" blade. It can do miles of sidewalk in a short amount of time. Give me a call if you need a hand 32O-616-14ninetynine
> 
> (I also have a Snowex 575 spreader on the back so I can lay down deicer as well)


I'll keep you in mind.. If it comes saturday im leaving town sunday morning for so my guys could use the help if im gone


----------



## SSS Inc.

Qaulity,

I heard the talk of next tuesday as well. I didn't hear much of anything for the end of the week. PD said maybe 1-3" and an interesting week to follow. I hope my info is correct otherwise you guys might ban me then talk bad about me Right now I have seen several models showing the same general outcome. Even a Canadian model that is fairly accurate usually. Worst case scenario that I see would be at a minimum 2". Even the NWS is starting to come on board on the probability map. Click here> http://www.hpc.ncep.noaa.gov/pwpf/wwd_accum_probs.php?fpd=48&ptype=snow They have a 70% shot at 2" or more Friday. and 40% for 4" or more. And that only goes to about 6p.m. Friday. Later tonight that should update further into the future as well. I think it will snow into the night Friday and Saturday morning.


----------



## Camden

F350plowing;1418377 said:


> I'll keep you in mind.. If it comes saturday im leaving town sunday morning for so my guys could use the help if im gone


Sounds good, I'd love to help you out. My wife's going to be out of town so I'll be looking for something to do anyway.


----------



## IDST

Dave Dahl on 1500 espn calling for several inches friday?? These guys have to stop messing with my emotions.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jagext;1418473 said:


> Dave Dahl on 1500 espn calling for several inches friday?? These guys have to stop messing with my emotions.


 Where have you been all day. I've been calling for that since 9:00 this morning!!! J/K

Some of the new models are in and its getting heavier. West of 35W 6-8", East of 35W 8-10"


----------



## qualitycut

Sss so what is the time frame for that as of now.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

SSS Inc.;1418514 said:


> Where have you been all day. I've been calling for that since 9:00 this morning!!! J/K
> 
> Some of the new models are in and its getting heavier. West of 35W 6-8", East of 35W 8-10"


!!! 35W / St.Paul-Minneapolis area?


----------



## F350plowing

Channel 5 just said at least a couple inches friday


----------



## deicepro

F350plowing;1418535 said:


> Channel 5 just said at least a couple inches friday


So...if we translate that it means.... 1/2" haha


----------



## SSS Inc.

F350plowing;1418535 said:


> Channel 5 just said at least a couple inches friday


Channel 4 just said an inch. Granted the infor can change but right now I'm not seeing an inch.


----------



## Eronningen

Alot will change between now and friday..........Always does, the weather men usually peg it when the storm is about half over with. We did plenty of salting and cleaned sidewalks today in Rochester


----------



## ryde307

I would count on good snow friday. We have a party planned out on the lake on sat for my b usiness pratners birthday so odds are we will be plowing.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm surprised at how sure of themselves everyone is about Friday/Saturday..... How many times have they sh!t the bed this season, if I remember right it has been every single event we have had, or not had.


----------



## plowingkid35

Epic Lawn Care;1418577 said:


> I'm surprised at how sure of themselves everyone is about Friday/Saturday..... How many times have they sh!t the bed this season, if I remember right it has been every single event we have had, or not had.


I second that motion, doesnt even pay to look at the weather, once it starts snowing thats when i check, doesnt pay to get my hopes up


----------



## SSS Inc.

Epic Lawn Care;1418577 said:


> I'm surprised at how sure of themselves everyone is about Friday/Saturday..... How many times have they sh!t the bed this season, if I remember right it has been every single event we have had, or not had.


Just because you don't have to plow to make money don't ruin our fun!!!
Seriously though I don't see any of the local guys getting fired up about anything yet. Ians headline was flurries. I am just surprised that nobody has gone out on a limb with a big total. Everything I am seeing is a decent storm coming. I think they are all afraid to predict anything. I personally just enjoy seeing the possibility. Most of this winter the computer models have shown nothing at all. Now they're showing something decent so a guy would have to think a couple inches should be no problem. I hope they all get it wrong and we get 20"!!!! Try salting that Epicwesport


----------



## BOSS LAWN

SSS Inc.;1418640 said:


> Just because you don't have to plow to make money don't ruin our fun!!!
> Seriously though I don't see any of the local guys getting fired up about anything yet. Ians headline was flurries. I am just surprised that nobody has gone out on a limb with a big total. Everything I am seeing is a decent storm coming. I think they are all afraid to predict anything. I personally just enjoy seeing the possibility. Most of this winter the computer models have shown nothing at all. Now they're showing something decent so a guy would have to think a couple inches should be no problem. I hope they all get it wrong and we get 20"!!!! Try salting that Epicwesport


:laughing: I'm sticking to some decent snow this weekend. payup


----------



## SSS Inc.

One of the models just updated.
Here is the most recent GFS.


----------



## qualitycut

I like the looks of it when is that for exactly


----------



## SnowGuy73

I guess I will keep my opinions to myself then.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Epic Lawn Care;1418713 said:


> I guess I will keep my opinions to myself then.


I hope you know I was just joking. After the guy that wanted you to salt I thought I'd give ya a hard time.

Quality: It looks like Friday Afternoon into the evening. I have seen 24 hours worth of models and they have stayed relatively the same. Not sure why the weather guys haven't jumped on board but I have a hunch they will at the 10p.m. news.


----------



## qualitycut

Would be nice to have it wrap up about 11pm


----------



## SSS Inc.

This one is even better.


----------



## djagusch

SSS Inc.;1418783 said:


> This one is even better.


I believe last night the nws posted a weather model showing 1.5"s for the whole metro. That was hrs before it was going to happen, this is days out, pretty sure it will be off.


----------



## SSS Inc.

djagusch;1418814 said:


> I believe last night the nws posted a weather model showing 1.5"s for the whole metro. That was hrs before it was going to happen, this is days out, pretty sure it will be off.


Thats not the right attitude dj. I don't believe everything I see but in this case the forcasters are not talking big. So if anyone is wrong its me. I don't get paid to do the weather so for now I like the fact that the models are showing something(pretty blank all winter to this point). Not sure about the rest of the metro but in Mpls, where I am, NWS had less than an inch for the forecast for me yesterday. They were pretty close since I had 1/2". Their graphic in the weather story had "up to 1.5" " way south of the metro.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

SSS Inc.;1418829 said:


> Thats not the right attitude dj. I don't believe everything I see but in this case the forcasters are not talking big. So if anyone is wrong its me. I don't get paid to do the weather so for now I like the fact that the models are showing something(pretty blank all winter to this point). Not sure about the rest of the metro but in Mpls, where I am, NWS had less than an inch for the forecast for me yesterday. They were pretty close since I had 1/2". Their graphic in the weather story had "up to 1.5" " way south of the metro.


Im x2 on that, SSS has a point. If they arn't talking big yet, then they must be wary of something. We all know we could use the 8-10" payup but anything more than an inch is a blessing. Thumbs Up


----------



## djagusch

SSS Inc.;1418829 said:


> Thats not the right attitude dj. I don't believe everything I see but in this case the forcasters are not talking big. So if anyone is wrong its me. I don't get paid to do the weather so for now I like the fact that the models are showing something(pretty blank all winter to this point). Not sure about the rest of the metro but in Mpls, where I am, NWS had less than an inch for the forecast for me yesterday. They were pretty close since I had 1/2". Their graphic in the weather story had "up to 1.5" " way south of the metro.


You must not of seen the weather story graph last night that was posted. Shown a graph like yours (different colors, etc) showing a streak of 1.5" through the heart of the metro for atleast 5 hrs.

I'm not saying you are wrong or the forecasters. I'm saying the models are wrong, have been all year. Could be as simple as not having the correct air temps, to actual track, estimated winds, etc. To put any faith in them would be bad at this point.

As for the weatherman not talking about it. They have cried wolf all season without any success. They blew it many times, honestly I have had customers tell me that the weatherman must be keeping me up most of the winter without good reason. Guessing they are hoping to get the record late below 0 temp thing to talk about before they hype up the next storm. It's about filling a time slot and ratings, not really about weather any more that I can see.

I'm a contract guy, but I do understand that I need some events to keep the villagers happy. So I wouldn't mind a 3 to 4 inch storm either, but I'm sick of monitering the weather because the company's that get paid to do it are way off.


----------



## banonea

djagusch;1418892 said:


> You must not of seen the weather story graph last night that was posted. Shown a graph like yours (different colors, etc) showing a streak of 1.5" through the heart of the metro for atleast 5 hrs.
> 
> I'm not saying you are wrong or the forecasters. I'm saying the models are wrong, have been all year. Could be as simple as not having the correct air temps, to actual track, estimated winds, etc. To put any faith in them would be bad at this point.
> 
> As for the weatherman not talking about it. They have cried wolf all season without any success. They blew it many times, honestly I have had customers tell me that the weatherman must be keeping me up most of the winter without good reason. Guessing they are hoping to get the record late below 0 temp thing to talk about before they hype up the next storm. It's about filling a time slot and ratings, not really about weather any more that I can see.
> 
> I'm a contract guy, but I do understand that I need some events to keep the villagers happy. So I wouldn't mind a 3 to 4 inch storm either, but I'm sick of monitering the weather because the company's that get paid to do it are way off.


I am the same way. we are going out tonight just to put some face time on our accounts so they feel they are getting there money's worth on there contract, also I hope it will make it easer to sell it to them next yearThumbs Up

I was wathcing The Weather Channel, and they were talking that all the cold that has been held up in Alaska is now headed this direction so with any luck, we start to see some snowpayup


----------



## BOSS LAWN

banonea;1418949 said:


> I am the same way. we are going out tonight just to put some face time on our accounts so they feel they are getting there money's worth on there contract, also I hope it will make it easer to sell it to them next yearThumbs Up
> 
> I was wathcing The Weather Channel, and they were talking that all the cold that has been held up in Alaska is now headed this direction so with any luck, we start to see some snowpayup


That cold air is what we need, Im sure we would also love snow such as Alaska got. ussmileyflag


----------



## banonea

BOSS LAWN;1418957 said:


> That cold air is what we need, Im sure we would also love snow such as Alaska got. ussmileyflag


you know, not so much. I want snow, but when you dont get people done in what they thnk is "timely" manor, they get b!tchy. They feel there 7 snowflakes are the most important on the planet. We now call it the " 7 Snowflake Syndrome" I would like 5" every 2 days, that way we can plow it, clean it up and get some rest then do it againpurplebou.......... thats just meThumbs Up


----------



## banonea

Just watching the KTTC weather and they are calling for 2" to 5" on friday:yow!::redbounce time to dance and pray.......


----------



## Green Grass

Epic Lawn Care;1418193 said:


> Boy, with all of these guys running around with there plows on and snow blowers in the back of trucks. You would think we actually got a plowable snow fall last night....


that reminds me I should try to start my snowblowers again this year havn't started them since November.


----------



## banonea

just got both of mine running right yesterday......


----------



## SSS Inc.

djagusch;1418892 said:


> You must not of seen the weather story graph last night that was posted. Shown a graph like yours (different colors, etc) showing a streak of 1.5" through the heart of the metro for atleast 5 hrs.
> 
> I'm not saying you are wrong or the forecasters. I'm saying the models are wrong, have been all year. Could be as simple as not having the correct air temps, to actual track, estimated winds, etc. To put any faith in them would be bad at this point.


First of all I'm not the great defender of the NWS. However they are the last people that go for the big totals. I never saw the graph you speak of. Generally the weather story doesn't include many colors. Usually its just a zig-zag white line outlining where they are forecasting snow. If your in a different part of the state you may have seen something different. They don't post computer models as I have, they put a picture together with what they think will happen.

As far as models being wrong, the reality is that they have been noticeably wrong just a few times. Most of this winter they have been blank.

Most of us are frustrated with the lack of snow and naturally are gunning for the weather guys. Most of the winter they have said "nothing measurable in sight". Sure they have been wrong, but 2 out of 3 times my company has plowed they were on the light side.

There is a separation between the plow guys and the weather guys. We think in terms of our threshold for plowing(1", 1.5", 2" etc.) They think in terms of a 1-2" storm, .7" was pretty darn close. While the rest of are thinking":realmad:"


----------



## qualitycut

Pd said 1-3 Friday and may miss us Tuesday. I am starting to get sick of all the climate change crap on there. I wish all the forecast stuff would be on top everytime.


----------



## F350plowing

I sure do miss last year.. I lived in my truck almost


----------



## albhb3

and just think guys tuesday mid morning they said it was looking to go south and hit I90 down to the Iowa boarder. The BS METER IS PEGGED. I believe nothing that they say I am going to say we will end up with a 1/4 inch now pay me my rediculous salery


----------



## F350plowing

albhb3;1419089 said:


> and just think guys tuesday mid morning they said it was looking to go south and hit I90 down to the Iowa boarder. The BS METER IS PEGGED. I believe nothing that they say I am going to say we will end up with a 1/4 inch now pay me my rediculous salery


Last year they did a pretty good job they were always wrong then too..but we always got more then they said so that's okay...this year i guess they wanted to switch it around..what do they care its not like them saying it one way or the other makes them any different money they just wanna sound smart..when really there worse then most of us


----------



## BOSS LAWN

banonea;1418987 said:


> Just watching the KTTC weather and they are calling for 2" to 5" on friday:yow!::redbounce time to dance and pray.......


Well, about time to get the monster out from under the bed....


----------



## F350plowing

Friday is another " inch or two for the metro" just like they said the other night


----------



## Tbrothers

NWS models for 48hrs to 72 show all the snow south of mankato this morning:crying:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hazardous weather outlook says "several inches of accumulating snow likely on Friday, especially in southern Minnesota".

I think a lot of the problems with ANY predictions is the forecasters, TV and print, have come out and said that this year is like nothing they had have seen. 

The Arctic Oscillations have stayed in the arctic circle all winter. They hadn't swayed down.

If the forecasters were saying this year is like nothing they had ever seen, how could the models have ever seen anything like it?

The computers can put something out, but again, it's a complete and utter guess this year.

Marler on 9 just said minor accumulations on Friday, with an inch or two for southern MN. The air will be too cold and dry for us for large snow.

Remember last year, at the end of the year, around the 20th of April, PD had a GFS model that printed off 20" of snow for us about 5 days out, then we had nothing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS -

This is the image that the NWS had for their weather story Monday evening, why everyone was ready for snow. This is the one Djaugsch is talking about.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=328695980497204&set=a.209333942433409.59745.200752513291552&type=1&theater


----------



## unit28

to early to call it a party but
winter storm warnings and watches are moving eastbound from the PNW
pink is a bad color for Warnings IMO, it should be green for go time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Found out today I lost a $25,000 mowing account that I've had for 10+ years.

Someone is going to have a lot of flat tires this summer.


----------



## qualitycut

F350 do you ever sleep?


----------



## IMAGE

LwnmwrMan22;1419397 said:


> Found out today I lost a $25,000 mowing account that I've had for 10+ years.
> 
> *Someone is going to have a lot of flat tires this summer*.


That is a really bad thing to think, say, or do.


----------



## Camden

IMAGE;1419448 said:


> That is a really bad thing to think, say, or do.


I think/hope he was joking. I'm sure there's a little bitterness in his post but I doubt he was serious.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If you knew the history here, including slander at a city council meeting, lies, backstabbing, etc., you may have a different outlook as well.

All of which the city knows which side is the truth, yet I lost the bid anyways. The control was taken out of the public works hands and the council starting to micro manage the situation because of the other local contractor.

I emailed back the head of Public Works and told him that while I am disappointed in my losing the account, I am more disappointed in the way the industry in my area has progressed. I told him that if there is ever an opening in the local public works department I am interested.

He sent an email back that I will be the first one on the list when there's an opening.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1419271 said:


> SSS -
> 
> This is the image that the NWS had for their weather story Monday evening, why everyone was ready for snow. This is the one Djaugsch is talking about.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=328695980497204&set=a.209333942433409.59745.200752513291552&type=1&theater


Thanks lwnmwrman. Never saw it. I guess I was busy looking at the radar. Do they post a lot of stuff on their facebook page? If they do that's a great way to go back in look. One thing I'll never understand is how their weather stories never match the forecast for my area.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

They post the weather story to the facebook page, that's all.


----------



## F350plowing

qualitycut;1419426 said:


> F350 do you ever sleep?


What for? Its not like i have to go plow for hours..lol


----------



## IDST

F350plowing;1419093 said:


> Last year they did a pretty good job they were always wrong then too..but we always got more then they said so that's okay...this year i guess they wanted to switch it around..what do they care its not like them saying it one way or the other makes them any different money they just wanna sound smart..when really there worse then most of us


Last year weren't they saying 4-6 inches for the Dec 11 storm, then during it they kept upping it. Why can't they be wrong that way?


----------



## F350plowing

jagext;1419599 said:


> Last year weren't they saying 4-6 inches for the Dec 11 storm, then during it they kept upping it. Why can't they be wrong that way?


Im not sure the date but there was a storm in December they said that and we got 12


----------



## BOSS LAWN

F350plowing;1419635 said:


> Im not sure the date but there was a storm in December they said that and we got 12


Hell, I hope they're wrong in that way about this weekend... ussmileyflag


----------



## RepoMan1968

lock n load theres a clipper a comin thru south of Minneapolis. Now


----------



## BOSS LAWN

RepoMan1968;1419772 said:


> lock n load theres a clipper a comin thru south of Minneapolis. Now


Its on the radar


----------



## qualitycut

RepoMan1968;1419772 said:


> lock n load theres a clipper a comin thru south of Minneapolis. Now


Yea looking at the web cam in St Cloud it looks like it is coming down decent. Maybe it will drop down and give us some. Hopeful thinking


----------



## Camden

We just got blasted with a mini-blizzard. About 1" fell in 30 minutes. We're going to head out shortly.


----------



## qualitycut

Where you at again Camden?


----------



## BOSS LAWN

Camden;1419787 said:


> We just got blasted with a mini-blizzard. About 1" fell in 30 minutes. We're going to head out shortly.


Finally! Time to go wor....... I mean have some fun!

Nothing in BP yet.


----------



## qualitycut

I thought I jinxed the rest of the winter forsure when I ordered a truck today but maybe I changed it.

I will have a 9"2 v for sale ina few months also if someone knows anyone.


----------



## deicepro

Coming down good in Buffalo..


----------



## unit28

nothing in Isanti ...yet.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's going to be quick, that's for sure.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1419788 said:


> Where you at again Camden?


I'm just north of St. Cloud...heading out right now to clean up.


----------



## qualitycut

It is getting a bit bigger on radar now. I guess we will see in about an hour or so in the metro.


----------



## IDST

Camden;1419787 said:


> We just got blasted with a mini-blizzard. About 1" fell in 30 minutes. We're going to head out shortly.


Where are you.. I coming that way!! I've got to see snow!


----------



## F350plowing

Go figure I just took the plow off...oh well


----------



## qualitycut

F350plowing;1419823 said:


> Go figure I just took the plow off...oh well


Keep it off please.


----------



## F350plowing

qualitycut;1419831 said:


> Keep it off please.


Cant promise anything.


----------



## qualitycut

F350plowing;1419836 said:


> Cant promise anything.


Untill the snow goes through. Dont jinx it.


----------



## F350plowing

Snow In Maple Grove!!


----------



## F350plowing

qualitycut;1419839 said:


> Untill the snow goes through. Dont jinx it.


I can wait till I have to go out. If I have to


----------



## Wesley's Lawn

Snow? Where?, Did it help that I took the plow off yesterday, just washed my truck today and its low on fuel..


----------



## qualitycut

F350plowing;1419844 said:


> I can wait till I have to go out. If I have to


Thanks for doing your part. lol I just ran the truck through the wash.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Seems like its intensifying pretty quickly. That thing is moving fast too.

MrPlow: You my friend are an idiot. Go over to the networking thread, this is a weather thread.


----------



## F350plowing

qualitycut;1419847 said:


> Thanks for doing your part. lol I just ran the truck through the wash.


:salute:..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Crap.

C. 
R. 
A. 
P.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1419861 said:


> Crap.
> 
> C.
> R.
> A.
> P.


. huh? What's that mean lol


----------



## BOSS LAWN

Wesley's Lawn;1419845 said:


> Snow? Where?, Did it help that I took the plow off yesterday, just washed my truck today and its low on fuel..


I didnt wash mine, figured let it stay salty until next week. Going to be rolling all weekend anyway. payup

Snow moderate in BP Thumbs Up


----------



## wizardsr

Snowing good in Elk River. payup


----------



## banonea

BOSS LAWN;1419866 said:


> I didnt wash mine, figured let it stay salty until next week. Going to be rolling all weekend anyway. payup
> 
> Snow moderate in BP Thumbs Up


same thought here, glad I didntThumbs Up


----------



## F350plowing

wizardsr;1419869 said:


> Snowing good in Elk River. payup


it looks like its halfway threw you. Is it looking good for a inch?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1419864 said:


> . huh? What's that mean lol


Means I might have to work tonight.

Although Barlow just called for a quick 1/2" and that's it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS just updated the local forecasts for "scattered flurries".

They can't even get the forecast changed when the snow is 20 minutes out!!


----------



## Ranger620

looks to me like a quick 1/2" in the north metro. South gets flurries.


----------



## qualitycut

Minneapolis can get it all per time. All my Inver grove stuff is yearly or monthly.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1419896 said:


> NWS just updated the local forecasts for "scattered flurries".
> 
> They can't even get the forecast changed when the snow is 20 minutes out!!


Ian said flurries on the 500 news also WTF


----------



## BOSS LAWN

qualitycut;1419901 said:


> Minneapolis can get it all per time. All my Inver grove stuff is yearly or monthly.


 Minneapolis = per time!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Schaffer just said few tenths of an inch.


----------



## F350plowing

I'm glad I got lazy and left my tornado in


----------



## Camden

I just measured and I'm going with an official total of 1 3/8". The wind is insane! My poor sidewalk guys are going to earn their keep tonight. Stay safe everyone...


----------



## BOSS LAWN

Camden;1419947 said:


> I just measured and I'm going with an official total of 1 3/8". The wind is insane! My poor sidewalk guys are going to earn their keep tonight. Stay safe everyone...


:salute: well here's to round 1


----------



## F350plowing

Camden;1419947 said:


> I just measured and I'm going with an official total of 1 3/8". The wind is insane! My poor sidewalk guys are going to earn their keep tonight. Stay safe everyone...


Hope its like that here payup


----------



## qualitycut

F350plowing;1419951 said:


> Hope its like that here payup


I sure hope so. An inch would do.


----------



## F350plowing

qualitycut;1419958 said:


> I sure hope so. An inch would do.


Can I put the plow on yet?


----------



## djagusch

F350plowing;1419960 said:


> Can I put the plow on yet?


What are you measuring in Maple Grove? Looks like you are close to being done on the radar.


----------



## qualitycut

F350plowing;1419960 said:


> Can I put the plow on yet?


Is there enough to plow yet?? If so go ahead otherwise wait Dammit payup


----------



## deicepro

F350plowing;1419960 said:


> Can I put the plow on yet?


Nope, all done, just some fluff...


----------



## banonea

F350plowing;1419960 said:


> Can I put the plow on yet?


 not yet, it hasent hit rochester yet


----------



## qualitycut

Deicepro where you located


----------



## Advantage

Not a whole lot here. Looks like we're gonna end up with a few tenths of an inch. I'm going to mix in a little bit of sand and salt all the usuals as well as call in the guys to do walks.


----------



## F350plowing

djagusch;1419970 said:


> What are you measuring in Maple Grove? Looks like you are close to being done on the radar.





 qualitycut;1419972 said:


> Is there enough to plow yet?? If so go ahead otherwise wait Dammit payup


3/4" on top of my truck and still falling


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm starting to wonder if Camden has the first 1/2" cut off of his ruler!


----------



## Greenery

Ian Lizzeneord was just talking about the clipper that rolled through, said the biggest flakes and intensity in the metro was in the Maple Grove/Plymouth area. He said you may see an inch IF your lucky.

He was also talking up friday with 3-4 for the southwest metro 1-3 for the rest.


----------



## djagusch

F350plowing;1420000 said:


> 3/4" on top of my truck and still falling


Not being a smart arse but what is on the ground. Customers care whats on the ground, not on or warm/cold vehicle.


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;1420010 said:


> Not being a smart arse but what is on the ground. Customers care whats on the ground, not on or warm/cold vehicle.


You think it would be pretty close ground has been cold enough


----------



## F350plowing

djagusch;1420010 said:


> Not being a smart arse but what is on the ground. Customers care whats on the ground, not on or warm/cold vehicle.


Concrete driveway 3/4 road also at 3/4

Looks like that it tough boys


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm heading out the door. I'll have measurements from Wyoming to Lino to **** Rapids to downtown Minneapolis in the next hour for those that want to wait for the update.


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;1420014 said:


> You think it would be pretty close ground has been cold enough


Giving a hard time. Never know when he last drove his truck.



F350plowing;1420015 said:


> Concrete driveway 3/4 road also at 3/4
> 
> Looks like that it tough boys


Thanks


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;1420031 said:


> Giving a hard time. Never know when he last drove his truck.
> 
> Thanks


Haha I forgot about that.


----------



## unit28

I have 3/16" and not an inth more than that in Isanti
edit...I was checking when the wind was blowing.

I'm at 1/4 for the majority...


----------



## Advantage

You guys running straight salt tonight? Temps are supposed to drop to -10 and 0 for a high tomorrow here. I'm hoping to burn it all off now before that happens.


----------



## SSS Inc.

if I have 3/8" in South Mpls that would be stretching it.


----------



## millsaps118

Advantage;1420044 said:


> You guys running straight salt tonight? Temps are supposed to drop to -10 and 0 for a high tomorrow here. I'm hoping to burn it all off now before that happens.


You'll be able to burn it off but It's just going to refreeze over night, you'll have skating rinks tomorrow AM.


----------



## millsaps118

LwnmwrMan22;1420025 said:


> I'm heading out the door. I'll have measurements from Wyoming to Lino to **** Rapids to downtown Minneapolis in the next hour for those that want to wait for the update.


If your passing thru New Brighton/Arden Hills area, give an update......:waving:


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;1420033 said:


> Haha I forgot about that.


So does inver grove have any snow?

Anybody in St paul or slightly east?


----------



## F350plowing

Anyone have a update for the tonka area?


----------



## banonea

by the radar, it is just getting to rochester. nothing yet, but it looks to be building. how fast did it come down up there/


----------



## F350plowing

banonea;1420075 said:


> by the radar, it is just getting to rochester. nothing yet, but it looks to be building. how fast did it come down up there/


took about a hour..shes moving fast!


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;1420064 said:


> So does inver grove have any snow?
> 
> Anybody in St paul or slightly east?


A dusting can still see the seems in the pavers.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Barely a coating from Wyoming to Lino so far.


----------



## unit28

At this rate it'd have to snow 200 more days to reach an average season.
when is it gonna snow....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hit miss coating in **** Rapids.


----------



## Advantage

millsaps118;1420050 said:


> You'll be able to burn it off but It's just going to refreeze over night, you'll have skating rinks tomorrow AM.


You have a valid point. But it doesn't matter anymore, the wind picked up and is blowing it all away so I pulled the plug. Now we're just gonna hit the sidewalks and call it a night.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NOTHING downtown Minneapolis.


----------



## Tbrothers

Windy and a dusting in Farmington:crying: better do something on Friday.Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

Call me me crazy but I have not given up on friday as well as sunday. One of the models that shifted south this morning is pumping up the big totals again. I am sure it will change but I got to hold to some hope that we are in for 2". I mean c'mon, all I want is 2"!!!!

I'm thinking 3" Friday, 4.5" sunday+sunday night


----------



## IDST

SSS Inc.;1420229 said:


> Call me me crazy but I have not given up on friday as well as sunday. One of the models that shifted south this morning is pumping up the big totals again. I am sure it will change but I got to hold to some hope that we are in for 2". I mean c'mon, all I want is 2"!!!!
> 
> I'm thinking 3" Friday, 4.5" sunday+sunday night


Where are you getting this model from?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Put down 1.5 bags of salt on a townhome sidewalk that normally needs 5-6. That's how much snow is in White Bear Lake.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1420270 said:


> Put down 1.5 bags of salt on a townhome sidewalk that normally needs 5-6. That's how much snow is in White Bear Lake.


I just put 1.5 bags in the water softener.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

SSS Inc.;1420229 said:


> Call me me crazy but I have not given up on friday as well as sunday. One of the models that shifted south this morning is pumping up the big totals again. I am sure it will change but I got to hold to some hope that we are in for 2". I mean c'mon, all I want is 2"!!!!
> 
> I'm thinking 3" Friday, 4.5" sunday+sunday night


If we get 3" im okay for the weekend, but 4.5" for Sat + Sun. would be nice too!


----------



## qualitycut

Accuweather has 7.5 next Wednesday and nothing for Sunday?? Hmmm


----------



## BOSS LAWN

qualitycut;1420331 said:


> Accuweather has 7.5 next Wednesday and nothing for Sunday?? Hmmm


Funny how they can predict that far out and still be incorrect.


----------



## hillsidepm

what up Darrel


----------



## albhb3

well guys talked to the "man" and found out the skid trailer decided to grow a truck and driver and went on its merry you just have to love theives. The bad part the shops about 1 block from where good ole edina municipal is


----------



## BOSS LAWN

hillsidepm;1420357 said:


> what up Darrel


Welcome to the site Hillside. Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

Look whos back 

Lol my bad I saw a 1 post and thought is was are buddy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So, at 5, Ian says 1-3 for the metro, most snow to the south.

At 9:30, he says 2-4 for the metro, and 3-100 for south of the metro.


----------



## IDST

Please please please be right!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1420382 said:


> So, at 5, Ian says 1-3 for the metro, most snow to the south.
> 
> At 9:30, he says 2-4 for the metro, and 3-100 for south of the metro.


3-10?? thats a pretty wide range


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1420403 said:


> 3-10?? thats a pretty wide range


No, 3-100.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

jagext;1420268 said:


> Where are you getting this model from?


That one is the GFS. Its the same thing paul douglas tends to post if you're ever on his blog. I have a bunch of websites that have all the stuff. Some I have found on my own over the past couple of years and some Unit28 on here has given me. Most of it is a lot of stuff thats hard to figure out. There is much more than just graphs that show totals. These sites provide actual moisture, temps, all the good stuff. PM me and I can send you some links if you're interested.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1420407 said:


> No, 3-100.....


Maybe they are sick of being wrong?
What was to the south?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

3-6, 8" around Mankato.


----------



## IDST

Dave Dall says barely nothing. Channel four dusting to inch and a half. Didn't see 11. How can they all differ so much?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Wow,

These local guys are so afraid to commit to anything now.

channel 5: No mention of totals that I heard anyway. Light was the key here.

Channel 4: 1.5" in the metro on the way to work Friday but no ultimate total. 

Didn't watch 11 but they usually say nothing. And their radar usually shows nothing!

Channel 9 3-100" Sounds good to me.


Edit: 
Jag beat me to the punch.

Edit #2 
But the good news is the all reliable accuweather has been steady at 2.4" on friday!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Accuweather had 2 or so. I just want 2 inches for your guys sake with 2 in triggers. I would be happy with 1 if it comes down to it.
Pd has coating to an inch Friday and a inch of slush on Sunday


----------



## Willman940

I saw PRIMO headed east on 7 just before 494 about 630, (btw, sorry for taking that turn wide, I flashed my brights to say HI, but I wasn't sure you'd remember my old tahoe). it was done then maybe a half inch.

P.S.PRIMO-the decals on your window look sharp.


----------



## F350plowing

on channel 9 it shows 1.8 for the metro friday and 4 down south


----------



## IDST

News updates this morning not looking to good, but what the he11 do they know. This cold weather got me thinking this morning. I have a Western 9'6 poly v and was wondering if anybody ever had issues with cracking/breaking the poly on them when its this cold. Would hitting a big chunk of frozen snow ever do this. I do remember plowing last year after the big storm in Dec but that was all fresh.


----------



## qualitycut

^^ what did they say for totals


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Marler said between 1/2" and 2" for the metro on Friday, depending on the fluff factor.

It's the only one I saw.

NWS is saying1-2 for the north, 1-3 for the south.


----------



## qualitycut

Is it supposed to be a day time snow? Sorry for all the questions riding back from green bay didn't get to watch


----------



## IDST

qualitycut;1420687 said:


> Is it supposed to be a day time snow? Sorry for all the questions riding back from green bay didn't get to watch


Yeah snow starting around 7 am out of here in the afternoon. Nobody except NWS is over two inches now. NWS is at 2.3 by the time it is done. All depends if it shifts north at all. Most likely we will end up with another dusting the way this season is going. Any moisture at all will get us a lot of fluffy stuff being so cold though


----------



## oppi2010

i hope it shifts a little north i plow in cambridge and nws still calling for less than an inch i would like at least an 1.5"


----------



## unit28

lots of good heavy prcp until it slams the rockies, 
then we'll be dependant on orographic lift, and in danger of loosing good chances of snow with the lull out in the deep blue sea.

If the jet and lower level distubance can shift more northwe'd be on a better path for higher acc of snow. But that lull has a pattern too, which seems to hit here Friday early am along the DK/MN border region {again} causing an abrupt shift southward, making for less snow chances metro and north

the mstr will carry estwrd into the following days.
6" of rain in CA and feet of snow into the PW and Rky mt region.
Has anyone made that darn snow cannon yet? I see a big red X for me....


----------



## SSS Inc.

Its not going to be a lot of moisture friday. It looks like around .1" or a little better. But at ten degrees we could easily see 20:1 ratios which would be 2".

Sunday and Wednesday are looking very promising at this point.


----------



## unit28

I sure hope so, with the warm air advection we had yesterdayafternoon, I saw a whole lot of snow
except it was tiny...check that, -real tiny flakes.
Tomorrow nothing for us in the AM for precip until [email protected] and the chances get better at 50%
At 6am up here, it's at 10% chances @ .00. 00 of prcp , which .00 of nothing is still nothing LOL.kidding
At 6am in the metro it's 20%. Looking probable for 2" through the day with precip @ .10.


----------



## deicepro

qualitycut;1419980 said:


> Deicepro where you located


A little west of Buffalo


----------



## Eronningen

3-4" around Rochester, 1/2"-1.5" for minneapolis


----------



## banonea

:yow!:NOAH just called for 4" to 6" on friday, with the heavy part in the morning. works for me, mantain the sidewalks for the day then plow like mad friday night..............time to play


----------



## IDST

banonea;1420968 said:


> :yow!:NOAH just called for 4" to 6" on friday, with the heavy part in the morning. works for me, mantain the sidewalks for the day then plow like mad friday night..............time to play


where are you?


----------



## banonea

jagext;1420980 said:


> where are you?


Rochester, mn

Noah was just saying north IA & west WI up to 8". farther north you go in MN & WI the less it will be, hopw that changes for all......


----------



## banonea

Eronningen;1420879 said:


> 3-4" around Rochester, 1/2"-1.5" for minneapolis


say Eronningen, I think you know my brother Tom. Just wanted to drop a lineto let you know if you have a truck go down and need a hand, drop me a line and if I can helpyou out I will. i am right here in town and have 4 trucks, a sander and a skid loader with plow and bucket. After last year I learned that having a back-up person is not a bad idea. just trying to do a little networking Thumbs Up


----------



## F350plowing

All 3 trucks plows off and washed and the skid is not loaded and one vbox out ..that should help get the snow


----------



## BOSS LAWN

I'm still aiming and preparing for 2inches, we need to get more snow on the ground and keep it white!


----------



## F350plowing

i just saw a coating to a inch for the metro tomorrow with 5 inches southern mn


----------



## chevyman83

Sorry guys but I think theres a good chance I will get some seat time tomorrow in kato. Think I will pull off all the plows, wash all the trucks so the doors are all froze in morning so I can't get in, and not set the alarm clock. I think that should make it snow.


----------



## PrimoSR

Willman940;1420513 said:


> I saw PRIMO headed east on 7 just before 494 about 630, (btw, sorry for taking that turn wide, I flashed my brights to say HI, but I wasn't sure you'd remember my old tahoe). it was done then maybe a half inch.
> 
> P.S.PRIMO-the decals on your window look sharp.


Ha - I think you scared the guy in the Volvo a little! Thanks I like how the decals turned out too. I said it before but I think everyone should on here should post a current pic of their truck (or primary truck) for reference.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Well, one of the models has pushed a bit north again. Just sayin.


EDIT:
NWS posted this
.DAY ONE...THIS AFTERNOON AND TONIGHT

ACCUMULATING SNOWFALL IS POSSIBLE STARTING LATE TONIGHT. SNOWFALL
FOR TONIGHT WILL GENERALLY RANGE FROM A TRACE UP TO AN INCH.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...FRIDAY THROUGH WEDNESDAY

ACCUMULATING SNOWFALL IS LIKELY ON FRIDAY. GENERALLY...AN
ADDITIONAL 2 TO 4 INCHES OF SNOW CAN BE EXPECTED OVER SOUTH
CENTRAL MINNESOTA...INCLUDING THE TWIN CITIES METRO...INTO
PORTIONS OF WEST CENTRAL WISCONSIN.


that sure sounds like 2-5" to me.


----------



## Camden

Keep moving north baby!


----------



## Eronningen

banonea;1421018 said:


> say Eronningen, I think you know my brother Tom. Just wanted to drop a lineto let you know if you have a truck go down and need a hand, drop me a line and if I can helpyou out I will. i am right here in town and have 4 trucks, a sander and a skid loader with plow and bucket. After last year I learned that having a back-up person is not a bad idea. just trying to do a little networking Thumbs Up


Shoot me a pm with your number and name. Also whats your bro's last name. I am always looking for some back up here and there. We have extra trucks but kinda low on operators


----------



## Willman940

PrimoSR;1421133 said:


> Ha - I think you scared the guy in the Volvo a little! Thanks I like how the decals turned out too. I said it before but I think everyone should on here should post a current pic of their truck (or primary truck) for reference.


Yea, that merge lane is really short, I normally do my best to say in it to get up to speed. I was always told not to me a Minnesotan merger, and I'm not but that scares people.


----------



## 87chevy

Just saw 1-2" with a 70% chance Friday for here... It was on google so I guess I don't know how accurate that is.


----------



## 4x4Farmer

Not looking real good for us in Fargo any time soon. Maybe a Inch or two on Sunday...but once again it says wintry mix. Whats up with wintry mix in January? Jeez!!!! I'm sure it will let loose on the 28th when I leave for Cancun.
Here's the pic of my truck for the guys who want to put a truck with our names.


----------



## IDST

4x4Farmer;1421420 said:


> Not looking real good for us in Fargo any time soon. Maybe a Inch or two on Sunday...but once again it says wintry mix. Whats up with wintry mix in January? Jeez!!!! I'm sure it will let loose on the 28th when I leave for Cancun.
> Here's the pic of my truck for the guys who want to put a truck with our names.
> View attachment 108600


I see the dodge in the picture but where is the "truck"
(sorry had to do it)

Nice rig.


----------



## banonea

Eronningen;1421310 said:


> Shoot me a pm with your number and name. Also whats your bro's last name. I am always looking for some back up here and there. We have extra trucks but kinda low on operators


My brothers name is Tom Peters. Mine is Tim Peters 507-696-7524. If there is a inch on the ground, we are out so feel free to give me a call if you need a hand.Thumbs Up


----------



## miked9372

Some of the GFS are calling for 8" some of the others are about 4-6 for 120 hours


----------



## Green Grass

PrimoSR;1421133 said:


> Ha - I think you scared the guy in the Volvo a little! Thanks I like how the decals turned out too. I said it before but I think everyone should on here should post a current pic of their truck (or primary truck) for reference.


It's from last year and dirty but the only one I could find.


----------



## qualitycut

Nice truck green grass, I just ordered the same truck. How is that new diesel?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

miked9372;1421560 said:


> Some of the GFS are calling for 8" some of the others are about 4-6 for 120 hours


Some of the forecasts in October called for 70" this winter too.


----------



## PrimoSR

Green Grass;1421632 said:


> It's from last year and dirty but the only one I could find.


I forgot you have a 6.7 - drove by your parents house last weekend too.


----------



## PrimoSR

qualitycut;1421638 said:


> Nice truck green grass, I just ordered the same truck. How is that new diesel?


You'll love it.


----------



## IMAGE

For the guy that wants truck pics... What I drive just depends if I want to stand out or blend in. Thumbs Up


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1421638 said:


> Nice truck green grass, I just ordered the same truck. How is that new diesel?


That truck is now a year and half old with 36000 on it and I love it. It is by far the best diesel I have owned tons of power and only one problem which was a software update.


----------



## Green Grass

PrimoSR;1421651 said:


> I forgot you have a 6.7 - drove by your parents house last weekend too.


Getting forgetful in your old age. Saw your truck siten at your house the other day.


----------



## plowingkid35

Green Grass;1421715 said:


> Getting forgetful in your old age. Saw your truck siten at your house the other day.


Saw your truck and trailer this summer when I was passing through town, gotta admit its one amazing looking rig you got there. Trailer and everything looked realy nice, do you ever compete much with Darwin and the boys from Zitzloffs??


----------



## Green Grass

plowingkid35;1421719 said:


> Saw your truck and trailer this summer when I was passing through town, gotta admit its one amazing looking rig you got there. Trailer and everything looked realy nice, do you ever compete much with Darwin and the boys from Zitzloffs??


Not really I used to be out of minnetrista so I do tons of work in the lake Minnetonka area


----------



## plowingkid35

Green Grass;1421724 said:


> Not really I used to be out of minnetrista so I do tons of work in the lake Minnetonka area


ahh ic, ya ive known Darwin just about my whole life, he works for my uncle so I see him from time to time, but sounds like maybe a little snow tomorrow?


----------



## BOSS LAWN

IMAGE;1421672 said:


> For the guy that wants truck pics... What I drive just depends if I want to stand out or blend in. Thumbs Up
> 
> View attachment 108605
> 
> 
> View attachment 108606


IMAGE , nice truck!

any updates on snow totals via Metro?


----------



## PrimoSR

IMAGE;1421672 said:


> For the guy that wants truck pics... What I drive just depends if I want to stand out or blend in. Thumbs Up
> 
> View attachment 108605
> 
> 
> View attachment 108606


I've always liked your logo.


----------



## Ranger620

Fox 9 and 11 say 1-2" by tomorrow afternoon


----------



## exmark1

qualitycut;1421638 said:


> Nice truck green grass, I just ordered the same truck. How is that new diesel?


You will love it! We have 2 of them now and can say by far it's been a great motor!


----------



## Green Grass

exmark1;1421800 said:


> You will love it! We have 2 of them now and can say by far it's been a great motor!


I was thinking you went gas on the one you just bought.


----------



## qualitycut

Thanks for the input . Yea I have had the 7.3 a later 6.0 and now a 6.4 all been great 6.0 had a few issues. A buddy haul cattle and between him and his bro they have 5 f450s with the 6.7 and average 2700 miles a week on them. I thought about going gas that 6.2 had good power on them but tough to change.


----------



## IMAGE

BOSS LAWN;1421763 said:


> IMAGE , nice truck!
> 
> any updates on snow totals via Metro?


Thanks, No idea on Metro Snow. But nothing in Fargo :salute:



PrimoSR;1421765 said:


> I've always liked your logo.


Thanks! It's reflective too.


----------



## F350plowing

looks like all the heavy snow is gonna be gone by about 2 with flurries till about 5. 1-3 inches here


----------



## BOSS LAWN

F350plowing;1421844 said:


> looks like all the heavy snow is gonna be gone by about 2 with flurries till about 5. 1-3 inches here


F350, are you saying am or pm? I checked Accuweather and its saying 7am-noon.. 

3 inches sounds like more than we've had in awhile. payup


----------



## F350plowing

2pm my bad


----------



## exmark1

Green Grass;1421802 said:


> I was thinking you went gas on the one you just bought.


Thought about it when we were looking at 2012's but we stumbled across a 2011 model that was sitting down at Boyer Ford that we dealer traded in. With all the rebates it was cheaper to by the 11 diesel then to get the 12 gasser we came in over 15k under sticker price


----------



## Green Grass

exmark1;1421901 said:


> Thought about it when we were looking at 2012's but we stumbled across a 2011 model that was sitting down at Boyer Ford that we dealer traded in. With all the rebates it was cheaper to by the 11 diesel then to get the 12 gasser we came in over 15k under sticker price


Can't beat those deals that's how my wife got an F150 two years ago.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Very Light snow in South Mpls. Radar doesn't look too good for the metro. It looks like its falling apart to the west. Anyone else got anything going on?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Not even light snow on the north side.


----------



## Green Grass

We have a dusting out here.


----------



## snowman55

Any one heard of cedar creek?Tthis morning at 2:30 am my overnight guy heard a truck pull into our lot. He opened the shop door to see an old white chevy with cedar creek on the door, and 3 guys in it. They were by our locked yard gate, and when they saw him they took off out of our lot. I,m calling the cops. What would you guys do? My guess is they needed a plow for today and figured they could just come and pick one up.


----------



## Martinson9

SSS Inc.;1422016 said:


> Very Light snow in South Mpls. Radar doesn't look too good for the metro. It looks like its falling apart to the west. Anyone else got anything going on?


I would agree. It sure doesn't look promising for people looking to get to two inches. Who can understand mother nature?


----------



## Green Grass

snowman55;1422019 said:


> Any one heard of cedar creek?Tthis morning at 2:30 am my overnight guy heard a truck pull into our lot. He opened the shop door to see an old white chevy with cedar creek on the door, and 3 guys in it. They were by our locked yard gate, and when they saw him they took off out of our lot. I,m calling the cops. What would you guys do? My guess is they needed a plow for today and figured they could just come and pick one up.


Call the cops and let them know so they can keep an eye out for the truck and keep an eye on your stuff.


----------



## SSS Inc.

snowman55;1422019 said:


> Any one heard of cedar creek?Tthis morning at 2:30 am my overnight guy heard a truck pull into our lot. He opened the shop door to see an old white chevy with cedar creek on the door, and 3 guys in it. They were by our locked yard gate, and when they saw him they took off out of our lot. I,m calling the cops. What would you guys do? My guess is they needed a plow for today and figured they could just come and pick one up.


Never heard of them but I'm would call the police for sure. Maybe they can swing by occasionally. We had suspicious activity at our shop in shakopee once. There were tracks in fresh snow leading to every plow truck, dump trucks etc. The cops made several trips by our shop every night after that for a while. 
If I got in the right mood I may even give them a call if you can track them down, possibly pay them a visit. Make them well aware that you're watching them.


----------



## nh785

SSS, I was thinking about giving them a call. Looks like they operate out of a house in White Bear Lake. Only problem is my guy only saw Cedar creek on the door so maybe it's not cedar creek landscape. Think I will Have the `1 who saw them cruise their shop and see if he recognizes the truck.


----------



## deicepro

SSS Inc.;1422031 said:


> Never heard of them but I'm would call the police for sure. Maybe they can swing by occasionally. We had suspicious activity at our shop in shakopee once. There were tracks in fresh snow leading to every plow truck, dump trucks etc. The cops made several trips by our shop every night after that for a while.
> If I got in the right mood I may even give them a call if you can track them down, possibly pay them a visit. Make them well aware that you're watching them.


A few drive-bys at there shop would make them notice, but may not bother them....for sure call the cops...


----------



## Green Grass

nh785;1422036 said:


> SSS, I was thinking about giving them a call. Looks like they operate out of a house in White Bear Lake. Only problem is my guy only saw Cedar creek on the door so maybe it's not cedar creek landscape. Think I will Have the `1 who saw them cruise their shop and see if he recognizes the truck.


There is one out of St. Paul too


----------



## IDST

snowman55;1422019 said:


> Any one heard of cedar creek?Tthis morning at 2:30 am my overnight guy heard a truck pull into our lot. He opened the shop door to see an old white chevy with cedar creek on the door, and 3 guys in it. They were by our locked yard gate, and when they saw him they took off out of our lot. I,m calling the cops. What would you guys do? My guess is they needed a plow for today and figured they could just come and pick one up.


Where are you located?


----------



## Eronningen

Light to moderate snow near Rochester now. Sounds like 3-4" around here by 2-4 pm.


----------



## plowingkid35

Got about an inch here


----------



## SSS Inc.

Is it still snowing in Dassel?


----------



## deicepro

Anything else about the truck that would make it stick out? Take a pic of the tire tracks?


----------



## banonea

snowman55;1422019 said:


> Any one heard of cedar creek?Tthis morning at 2:30 am my overnight guy heard a truck pull into our lot. He opened the shop door to see an old white chevy with cedar creek on the door, and 3 guys in it. They were by our locked yard gate, and when they saw him they took off out of our lot. I,m calling the cops. What would you guys do? My guess is they needed a plow for today and figured they could just come and pick one up.


I don't it is the same guys, but there ws 2 plows and trucks stolen in St. Charles, just east of Rochester the other night. from what we heard they came with a flat bed and stole the truck and all. a neighbor came out and asked what was up and the person came out and gave them a card and sad he was doing a repo on the trucks.

Eronnigen, just a heads up, I went to fuel all my trucks and someone got in all my trucks and siphoned all the gas out of them. NOT HAPPY:realmad: about $200.00 worth the fuel gone. now the trucks all have locking gas caps on them Little ******$. we are going to put some sign's that say " Smile, your on candid camera"


----------



## Wesley's Lawn

F350plowing;1421844 said:


> looks like all the heavy snow is gonna be gone by about 2 with flurries till about 5. 1-3 inches here


So where is the heavy snow? All I see if tiny flurries


----------



## Eronningen

banonea;1422060 said:


> I don't it is the same guys, but there ws 2 plows and trucks stolen in St. Charles, just east of Rochester the other night. from what we heard they came with a flat bed and stole the truck and all. a neighbor came out and asked what was up and the person came out and gave them a card and sad he was doing a repo on the trucks.
> 
> Eronnigen, just a heads up, I went to fuel all my trucks and someone got in all my trucks and siphoned all the gas out of them. NOT HAPPY:realmad: about $200.00 worth the fuel gone. now the trucks all have locking gas caps on them Little ******$. we are going to put some sign's that say " Smile, your on candid camera"


Still not sure who you are? What you call yourself, whats your last name. PM me it all if you want. 
All our trucks are in shop, locked up with custom alarms full package including cameras inside and out recording 24/7. 
Did you know that last year they were drilling holes in peoples gas tanks to get the gas out? They did that at Trucking America and burned his nice new Dodge to the ground last year.


----------



## snowman55

Got a pretty good description of the truck. Nothing worse than a thief.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Eronningen;1422075 said:


> Still not sure who you are? What you call yourself, whats your last name. PM me it all if you want.
> All our trucks are in shop, locked up with custom alarms full package including cameras inside and out recording 24/7.
> Did you know that last year they were drilling holes in peoples gas tanks to get the gas out? They did that at Trucking America and burned his nice new Dodge to the ground last year.


Look back a few pages. I'm 99% sure he posted that info. I might be wrong though.


----------



## SSS Inc.

So NWS just changed the forecast for my zip code from 1-2 to 1-3"

Maybe some of us in the city will get lucky after all.


----------



## banonea

Eronningen;1422075 said:


> Still not sure who you are? What you call yourself, whats your last name. PM me it all if you want.
> All our trucks are in shop, locked up with custom alarms full package including cameras inside and out recording 24/7.
> Did you know that last year they were drilling holes in peoples gas tanks to get the gas out? They did that at Trucking America and burned his nice new Dodge to the ground last year.


TPR Services Unlimited LLc. I dont have a logo my trucks. i got a white 04 silveraodo with a 8' western on it. we ran in to you at one of our accounts last year you and tommy got to talking

Tommy was saying that people were doing that but I didnt hear about Trucking America.


----------



## banonea

Sorry forgot the names are Tim and Tom peters. Tom Worked with Jermeny Miller for a VERY short time


----------



## mnlefty

NWS radar looks to be recharging a little west of the metro. I hope we get enough to make this worthwhile. It's been so long since I've hit my driveways (seasonals) I'm going out regardless of what we get... 2" flows through the blower a little better than 1/2".


----------



## OC&D

I've got a little more than 1/4" here in St. Paul. It's still snowing, but it's light snow with tiny flakes, it's going to have to pick up substantially if we're even going to get to 1".


----------



## SSS Inc.

mnlefty;1422100 said:


> NWS radar looks to be recharging a little west of the metro. I hope we get enough to make this worthwhile. It's been so long since I've hit my driveways (seasonals) I'm going out regardless of what we get... 2" flows through the blower a little better than 1/2".


I saw that too. I hope it keeps growing for about the next 6 hours

Right now it looks a lot like dust falling from the sky. One of these days I would like those giant flakes.


----------



## Eronningen

banonea;1422096 said:


> Sorry forgot the names are Tim and Tom peters. Tom Worked with Jermeny Miller for a VERY short time


Ok, gotcha.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Not even a 1/4" in Blaine yet


----------



## banonea

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1422154 said:


> Not even a 1/4" in Blaine yet


There is about 1" on the ground in Rochester


----------



## deicepro

Almost an inch in buffalo


----------



## Eronningen

banonea;1422158 said:


> There is about 1" on the ground in Rochester


My offical measurement east of Rochester is 1" 20 minutes ago. Light snow.


----------



## banonea

Eronningen;1422163 said:


> My offical measurement east of Rochester is 1" 20 minutes ago. Light snow.


yea, we are going to wait till after noon to go and do a couple of our restaurants. the rest can wait till tonight........Thumbs Up


----------



## banonea

according to the weather channel it will be done here by 3


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

According to the radar I'd say it'll be done in Rochester by 2:57.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Light light snow right now even though the radar shows dark blue with "A" pixel of green. A single pixel of green if you zoom way way in on the RAZR.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS any totals in you area?


----------



## Martinson9

5/8 of an inch in Minnetonka by Best Buy. I'm thinking we will do our 1 inch accounts, but I can't see the 2 inch accounts happening.


----------



## mnlefty

qualitycut;1422184 said:


> SSS any totals in you area?


I'm close to SSS... dead on 1/2" a few blocks from Best Buy HQ.


----------



## F350plowing

It looks like its almost done around me


----------



## snowman55

I don't think so its still building out past st cloud. we may get a full plow out of this yet


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Who owns the snow making machine in Stearns / Benton county? The other day they claimed an inch, and now the radar is blowing up over that area again!!! The nuclear plant causing increased snowfall rates?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BTW, large fluffy flakes in Wyoming now.


----------



## ProLawn Outdoor

3/4" here in Edina, I see a big glob over st. cloud growing on the radar, would be awesome if that swung down and hit us, doubts though. is your trigger 1" lefty?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Quality,

MnLefty is pretty close. I've got just a hair shy of 3/4". Lefty and I are always a 1/4" apart. My ruler may have been worn down measuring the bare concrete for three months though. I think it will take 2 more hours to hit an inch.


----------



## IDST

St. Louis Park 7/8 to 15/16 inch.


----------



## IDST

I feel guilty so we will shovel all our 2" accounts sidewalks for something to do today. I didn't have the guys come in this morning for work so I guess they can go shovel and show face at our accounts


----------



## jschmitz93

What happened to the giant fluffy snow flakes that we were suppose to get today. All it is doing is pissing little pellets.


----------



## mnlefty

SSS Inc.;1422223 said:


> Quality,
> 
> MnLefty is pretty close. I've got just a hair shy of 3/4". Lefty and I are always a 1/4" apart. My ruler may have been worn down measuring the bare concrete for three months though. I think it will take 2 more hours to hit an inch.


I just looked close at my ruler and I've got about 1/8-3/16th of a nub before the markings begin, so it looks like I'm always measuring a hair short.:laughing:

ProLawn- yes, 50/53 are 1" trigger... I've got 2 @ 2" and 1 @ 3". I will be going out as a show of goodwill even if we end up under 1"... frankly I'm just bored.


----------



## SSS Inc.

mnlefty;1422246 said:


> I just looked close at my ruler and I've got about 1/8-3/16th of a nub before the markings begin, so it looks like I'm always measuring a hair short.:laughing:
> 
> ProLawn- yes, 50/53 are 1" trigger... I've got 2 @ 2" and 1 @ 3". I will be going out as a show of goodwill even if we end up under 1"... frankly I'm just bored.


You better shorten up that ruler! This year every 1/16th counts. 
You guys in the northwest burbs getting anything out of that green blob on the radar? I need 1.5" before I cheat and do our 2" accounts.payup


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Flakes are getting bigger in Blaine, only 1/4"


----------



## Greenery

Just a hair over an inch west of Plymouth. 

Snow just picked up again with much larger flakes.

The bad news is the skid blew out the spool valve seals Wednesday night loading salt and the duramax just turned the cel on.


----------



## unit28

it's right below me.on heavier radar.soundings.......... looks like it had a baby....and it's gettin away quick
yesterday's point forcast that had the prcp higher at 1pm wasn't far off on timing.
and on the nose for amounts of prcp I'm at .05 still


----------



## Eronningen

About 1.5" near Rochester.


----------



## albhb3

snowman55;1422019 said:


> Any one heard of cedar creek?Tthis morning at 2:30 am my overnight guy heard a truck pull into our lot. He opened the shop door to see an old white chevy with cedar creek on the door, and 3 guys in it. They were by our locked yard gate, and when they saw him they took off out of our lot. I,m calling the cops. What would you guys do? My guess is they needed a plow for today and figured they could just come and pick one up.


hmmmm not trying to speculate but maybe there the ones who decided to barrow the bosses skid trailer. In eagan under an inch


----------



## mnlefty

Wow that green blob just fizzled as fast as it formed. Looks like it's all but done on radar.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Barely doing anything now and the sun is out in Blaine


----------



## unit28

sun..sun go away.
barely a dusting here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You sure Nichols?? I got 3/4 in Lino.


----------



## djagusch

unit28;1422270 said:


> it's right below me.on heavier radar.soundings.......... looks like it had a baby....and it's gettin away quick
> yesterday's point forcast that had the prcp higher at 1pm wasn't far off on timing.
> and on the nose for amounts of prcp I'm at .05 still


So Unit how much is down in Isanti? North Branch, St Croix Falls has nothing. Just trying to figure where the cut off was.

Never mind I saw your other post.


----------



## qualitycut

Sounds like we are doing a limited of the one inchers. Can't believe we can't even get an inch of snow.


----------



## deicepro

We ended up with a good 1 1/2" in buffalo. I can't believe it and its still coming slowly.


----------



## jschmitz93

Pretty sure we didnt even get an inch here in fridley.


----------



## F350plowing

Nice to be plowing again


----------



## ryde307

We are plowing all 1" accounts I was really hoping for another 1/2inch to do all the driveways and 2 inch stuff.


----------



## qualitycut

Ryde you still plow that church on Franklin and blaisdell. Haven't seen your cat I see a bobcat doing it now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We are plowing everything. More for customer perception than actually having 1" of snow (which we don't).


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I just don't want to get another 2/3" on Sunday and then scramble for Monday morning.


----------



## banonea

depending on what sideof town we plowed anyware from 2" to 3" for the most part. south side of town had 4" in some places. kept people open and going out tonight to clean everything up tonight. weather channel is calling for rain/snow mix for sunday.......


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1422316 said:


> You sure Nichols?? I got 3/4 in Lino.


I was guessing, but when I left to salt everything I measured 7/16" in a few spots at home. Not sure who measured the official 1.4" in St.Paul but I measured in 4 lots and the most was 7/8" the rest were 3/4" not sure if we should:laughing: or:crying:


----------



## qualitycut

I had just over 3/4 in inverse grove


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1422807 said:


> I had just over 3/4 in inverse grove


(ĭn-vûrs', ĭn'vûrs') pronunciation
adj.
1. Reversed in order, nature, or effect.
2. Mathematics. Of or relating to an inverse or an inverse function.
3. Archaic. Turned upside down; inverted.

n. (ĭn'vûrs', ĭn-vûrs')

1. Something that is opposite, as in sequence or character; the reverse.
Just messing with you Qaulity. Although some of the definitions may fit Inver Grove.

Seems like we all got 3/4"

I hope we don't get screwed again on Sunday. Its not looking so hot right now. The only hope for those of us that didn't plow is that the lots that didn't get driven on a bunch should have 2" if we get another inch. Or close enough I guess.


----------



## qualitycut

Sss you must be bored lol


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1422884 said:


> Sss you must be bored lol


You are correct. The lack of plowing has really messed with me.

It doesn't help that the Wild suck now and the Gophers are losing. 

I think I'll have another beer.

Edit: Gophers Score!!!!!!

No!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CC Scores


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1422930 said:


> You are correct. The lack of plowing has really messed with me.
> 
> It doesn't help that the Wild suck now and the Gophers are losing.
> 
> I think I'll have another beer.
> 
> Edit: Gophers Score!!!!!!


Are you surprised that the Gophers are playing poorly? They never win on Fridays! Now watch tomorrow they'll win 6-0. I've never seen a team be such a Jekyll and Hyde before. If they can somehow manage to play all of their post-season games on Saturdays they'll win the national title.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1422933 said:


> Are you surprised that the Gophers are playing poorly? They never win on Fridays! Now watch tomorrow they'll win 6-0. I've never seen a team be such a Jekyll and Hyde before. If they can somehow manage to play all of their post-season games on Saturdays they'll win the national title.


Yeah, you're totally right on that. I'm sure we will win by 3 or 4 goals tomorrow.


----------



## exmark1

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1422798 said:


> I was guessing, but when I left to salt everything I measured 7/16" in a few spots at home. Not sure who measured the official 1.4" in St.Paul but I measured in 4 lots and the most was 7/8" the rest were 3/4" not sure if we should:laughing: or:crying:


We had that here too official amount was 1" everywhere I checked wasn't even a 1/4 to a 1/2 inch at most... not sure how that works


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

exmark1;1422968 said:


> We had that here too official amount was 1" everywhere I checked wasn't even a 1/4 to a 1/2 inch at most... not sure how that works


Well apparently they can't predict the weather or read a tape measure


----------



## qualitycut

Well I was sitting in my lot filling out a sheet an 6 squads pulled a car over right at the entrance. Couple guys got out and one wouldn't well the k9 got him.


----------



## F350plowing

qualitycut;1423044 said:


> Well I was sitting in my lot filling out a sheet an 6 squads pulled a car over right at the entrance. Couple guys got out and one wouldn't well the k9 got him.


I wish I woulda had something to look at besides my hood like that lol


----------



## qualitycut

F350plowing;1423059 said:


> I wish I woulda had something to look at besides my hood like that lol


I always have weird crap happen a couple year ago I was plowing a homeless shelter and the cops were fighting with a guy and then tazzed him. Then I plowed somemore and the cop yelled at me cause I plowed all his let's into the snow bank.


----------



## PrimoSR

3/4" in St. Louis Park, 1" in Golden Valley, 1" in Brooklyn Center, 7/8" in Orono. We plowed all of our seasonal lots, just to keep people happy.


----------



## F350plowing

qualitycut;1423064 said:


> I always have weird crap happen a couple year ago I was plowing a homeless shelter and the cops were fighting with a guy and then tazzed him. Then I plowed somemore and the cop yelled at me cause I plowed all his let's into the snow bank.


That's crazy!


----------



## F350plowing

Well we made it threw the storm with only one small problem with my plow other then that it went great....how about you guys?


----------



## qualitycut

Just sitting in the parking lot watching all the good lookin girls waiting for the bar to close and ill be done. I saw a old Chevy conversion fan with a plow. I tried snapping a picture but missed it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I see NWS is still calling for 1-3" for Stacy area at least. John Dee has us on the border of barely a trace.

Depending on who you listen/ watch everyone else is split the same way.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1423091 said:


> Just sitting in the parking lot watching all the good lookin girls waiting for the bar to close and ill be done. I saw a old Chevy conversion fan with a plow. I tried snapping a picture but missed it.


well did you at least not drool all over yourself


----------



## banonea

no problems here, just got in from doing clean up. Damm I am tired, but it is a good tired.......


----------



## Willman940

our trigger is supposedly 1.5 inch, but we went out anyway. and once again rather then putting me in a truck he hired back someone else. Atleast it wasn't too bad. Buddy of mine ran his (diesel) truck outa fuel....guess he didn't know you couldn't do that.


----------



## plowingkid35

Willman940;1423193 said:


> our trigger is supposedly 1.5 inch, but we went out anyway. and once again rather then putting me in a truck he hired back someone else. Atleast it wasn't too bad. Buddy of mine ran his (diesel) truck outa fuel....guess he didn't know you couldn't do that.


hahahaha no brains no head aches :laughing:


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;1422415 said:


> Ryde you still plow that church on Franklin and blaisdell. Haven't seen your cat I see a bobcat doing it now.


Yes we still do. That is our bobcat also. The cat is at a differnt site now.We added more accounts around there and wanted a 2 speed machine to get around if the other places needed help.


----------



## ryde307

We do some city sidewalks so at the end of the night I jumped in our toolcat because i have never used it and went and did them here is an in cab view.


----------



## qualitycut

^ nice so you do that whole corner then.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1423135 said:


> I see NWS is still calling for 1-3" for Stacy area at least. John Dee has us on the border of barely a trace.
> 
> Depending on who you listen/ watch everyone else is split the same way.


Noaa says less than tenth of an inch for my zip.

Accu- 2.2


----------



## F350plowing

qualitycut;1423392 said:


> Noaa says less than tenth of an inch for my zip.
> 
> Accu- 2.2


Accuweather is never right on amounts


----------



## qualitycut

F350plowing;1423473 said:


> Accuweather is never right on amounts


I know they make it at least hopeful. They already lowered the totals


----------



## djagusch

Where are those models showing 8 to 10"s go?


----------



## 4x4Farmer

3-6" there saying by tomorrow night for us. I went and fueled everything up, cleaned all the windows, put plows on trucks.....so it should miss us now!


----------



## exmark1

They are saying 1 to 3 for me here in Alexandria, was supposed to be tonite but now some are pushing it back to tomarrow with freezing rain/ice pellets tonite now... I bet we get nothing as seems to be the pattern lately


----------



## qualitycut

Nws raised it to an inch for me so maybe by tonight it will be at 2 and we will get nothing again


----------



## banonea

Nothing for Rochester tonigt but it is supposeto be a mess tomorrow, rain and snow in the afternoon,
Snow in the evening and Mon


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;1423597 said:


> Nws raised it to an inch for me so maybe by tonight it will be at 2 and we will get nothing again


It seems between 4pm and 10pm whoever is in charge then optimistic on totals. They tend to back them down after 10pm. I have noticed this on at least 4 storms/misses.


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;1423659 said:


> It seems between 4pm and 10pm whoever is in charge then optimistic on totals. They tend to back them down after 10pm. I have noticed this on at least 4 storms/misses.


So have I kind of irritating.


----------



## exmark1

qualitycut;1423672 said:


> So have I kind of irritating.


Weather.gov just upped it to a possible 5 inches for me here... was only 1 to 2 this afternoon, seems like it is being backed up into Sunday more and more when I look at it only one saying snow tonite is the weather channel


----------



## SSS Inc.

I'm going with minimal ice and freezing rain. A surprise of mostly snow with the system bringing 1.5"-2.5" to most, from the far southern suburbs to the north. Isolated 3" possible. I just have a hunch. We shall see.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Who do you believe?

NWS says snow, mainly before midnight. Channel 9 fill in guy says snow through Monday morning.

NWS says around an inch. Channel 9 fill in guy says 1-2".

I'm hoping for 1/2". We plowed everything last night so a 1/2" isn't going to bother me.


----------



## plowingkid35

John Dee put us in the 1"- 3" range, who knows probably get a couple flakes and be done....


----------



## qualitycut

Well I pulled a 500.00 pull tab on 20.00 so this weekend has been a success. Tomorrow snow will make it perfect


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1424029 said:


> Well I pulled a 500.00 pull tab on 20.00 so this weekend has been a success. Tomorrow snow will make it perfect


How many rounds did you have to buy after you got that?

One of the newest models has 2-5" with the least in the SW burbs to the most in the NE. My thinking is that this will start out as snow in the Western part of the state, change to ice,sleet or whatever for a while then back to snow when it hits the Metro.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1424032 said:


> How many rounds did you have to buy after you got that?


I bought 10 2.00 dollar ones that was it


----------



## Camden

We have snow falling right now. Nothing substantial but by morning things will be slick.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1424034 said:


> I bought 10 2.00 dollar ones that was it


Thats not bad. I've seen people blow through a couple hundred pretty quick. A couple inches tomorrow would be the icing on the cake.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1424038 said:


> Thats not bad. I've seen people blow through a couple hundred pretty quick. A couple inches tomorrow would be the icing on the cake.


Yes it would you still thinking a a couple


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1424040 said:


> Yes it would you still thinking a a couple


I think it could easily happen. It will be another one of those where we watch it possibly rain or sleet events at first. I have a good feeling that it will be mostly snow. I think there will be enough moisture to make 2". But, I'm not a paid meteorologist so who the hell knows.


----------



## qualitycut

Well the paid guys still can't get it right


----------



## F350plowing

Well guys I'm off to the airport heading for my cruise..Good luck with snow this week and stay safe.


----------



## qualitycut

F350plowing;1424071 said:


> Well guys I'm off to the airport heading for my cruise..Good luck with snow this week and stay safe.


Have fun with the inlaws


----------



## wizardsr

Not gonna snow tomorrow. I got the sticky caliper replaced on the truck that was locking up the front wheel plowing the inch we had Friday. Had I not fixed it we'd have had 10 inches...  All this sitting around waiting for snow isn't good for equipment...


----------



## BOSS LAWN

F350plowing;1424071 said:


> Well guys I'm off to the airport heading for my cruise..Good luck with snow this week and stay safe.


Have fun 350!

Got the rounds with the plows in last night!  tomorrows snow weather it snows a inch or three It'll still be icing on the cake. Two snows in a weekend?? ussmileyflag

Sounds to me like winter is starting, now all we need is a good 10".


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

BOSS LAWN;1424091 said:


> Sounds to me like winter is starting, now all we need is a good 10".


payup We got in a few hours Friday night, a couple more this morning (cleaning up some drifts and doing sidewalks at a church) and hopefully we can get a full round of plowing in tomorrow! payup Hopefully this keeps up, hours are starting to add up!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I don't get why you gys always want 8-10"+ of snow.

Those are the ones where things break, customers complain, etc.

The price increase isn't great enough to justify the extra snow.


----------



## 4x4Farmer

snow is falling here in Fargo. Still saying 3-6 by morning but it needs to pickup for that to happen.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1424212 said:


> I don't get why you gys always want 8-10"+ of snow.
> 
> Those are the ones where things break, customers complain, etc.
> 
> The price increase isn't great enough to justify the extra snow.


Valid point  hitting piles constantly can be horror on the front ends.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That's a pretty big weather system out by the badlands heading this way. Jet stream isn't pushing that one away this time.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1424212 said:


> I don't get why you gys always want 8-10"+ of snow.
> 
> Those are the ones where things break, customers complain, etc.
> 
> The price increase isn't great enough to justify the extra snow.


It all depends on how your contracts are set up. We have a ton of per time accounts that if the timing is right we will plow a ten inch storm at least 2 maybe even three times. We also have a few big properties that are hourly. You can quadruple the time on 10" vs 1.5". The blizzard last year we brought in about 5-6 times more money in a 35 hour period that a 2" generates. It was like 5 storms in one for us. And finally, HAULING!!!!. Hauling was about 50% of our total last season. If you have the trucks (which we do for our summer paving) and the right customers hauling is a gold mine. Twenty five 2" storms has a great profit margin but it rarely produces any hauling for us. For us we need a good storm or two to eat up some parking spots to get people thinking they better move it.
Everyone is set up different, but these are my reasons for big storms.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1424212 said:


> I don't get why you gys always want 8-10"+ of snow.
> 
> Those are the ones where things break, customers complain, etc.
> 
> The price increase isn't great enough to justify the extra snow.


With huge storms I can usually plow everything at least twice and then I get to haul everything away once it's done. $$ + $ = $$$


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1424295 said:


> It all depends on how your contracts are set up. We have a ton of per time accounts that if the timing is right we will plow a ten inch storm at least 2 maybe even three times. We also have a few big properties that are hourly. You can quadruple the time on 10" vs 1.5". The blizzard last year we brought in about 5-6 times more money in a 35 hour period that a 2" generates. It was like 5 storms in one for us. And finally, HAULING!!!!. Hauling was about 50% of our total last season. If you have the trucks (which we do for our summer paving) and the right customers hauling is a gold mine. Twenty five 2" storms has a great profit margin but it rarely produces any hauling for us. For us we need a good storm or two to eat up some parking spots to get people thinking they better move it.
> Everyone is set up different, but these are my reasons for big storms.


Ha - I didn't see your response before I typed up mine. You and I think alike Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

Interesting line in the NWS weather story NWS qoute "one to two inches of snow is expected across the area tonight, though there are indications of a band of 3 to 6 inches of snow being possible mainly east of I-35 tonight into Monday morning."

Kinda sounds like they might be looking at this.


----------



## banonea

:yow!:big or small I will take anything over 1" then I can plowpayup


----------



## deicepro

banonea;1424318 said:


> :yow!:big or small I will take anything over 1" then I can plowpayup


X2....... Actually anything more than a dusting for all my zero tolerance sidewalks....


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1424306 said:


> Ha - I didn't see your response before I typed up mine. You and I think alike Thumbs Up


You got it right. That's where the big money is if you're set up right. Not to mention a blizzard like last year kept our guys working overtime for weeks. Nobody was complaining about issuing, or cashing 100+ hour weekly paychecks for a couple weeks before Christmas last year. 60 hours of overtime is pretty nice.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

They don't have a clue what's going to happen tonight. Anywhere on the east side you can click and have different totals possible.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1424331 said:


> They don't have a clue what's going to happen tonight. Anywhere on the east side you can click and have different totals possible.


That's funny I was doing the same thing. I saw some 1-2", 1-3, and a few that if you add it up 2-5" in wisconsin. The only good thing is that if and when it changes to snow the ground this time should be plenty cold so it won't melt on contact. The new years storm was the worst, all I saw was giant flakes melting as they hit the wet streets.


----------



## Camden

deicepro;1424329 said:


> X2....... Actually anything more than a dusting for all my zero tolerance sidewalks....


Most of my December billing came from sidewalk clearing. We had a series of 1/2" snowfalls during the last 10 days of the month that really added up nicely.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

For us (Stacy) they have around an incb poasible.for tonight. We are right in the 8" blob on that NAM model.


----------



## mnlefty

LwnmwrMan22;1424404 said:


> For us (Stacy) they have around an incb poasible.for tonight. We are right in the 8" blob on that NAM model.


It would be interesting to know more of the dynamics that go into the the models. The NAM picture that shows the heavy accumulations show the bulk of accumulation between 6am and 6pm tomorrow, when everywhere else is talking about this as an evening/overnight event. The 24 NAM picture created at 6am shows us still in the lightest shade of pink, then the 36 hr puts us in the yellow and green...


----------



## BOSS LAWN

SSS Inc.;1424342 said:


> That's funny I was doing the same thing. I saw some 1-2", 1-3, and a few that if you add it up 2-5" in wisconsin. The only good thing is that if and when it changes to snow the ground this time should be plenty cold so it won't melt on contact. The new years storm was the worst, all I saw was giant flakes melting as they hit the wet streets.


I hear ya, my accounts out in E.St. Paul will most likely get the most.

I'll plan on another 2-3 tonight. payup

As far as the New Years storm, that was hell with the piles. They melt and froze, melt and froze so it's ice now. I cant push my piles as far because of the ice mounds. :realmad:


----------



## SSS Inc.

I looked at the 12z nam as well and when I looked at 6 hour period it shows what looks to be very light precip until early morning tomorrow, then like you said lefty between 6a.m. and what I see as noon we pick up the following(see pic). Highest moisture across the metro around .25". I doesn't look like much after that period between 6 am and noon. I have heard a little talk on the radio about some accumulation possible tomorrow. But I haven't seen much on the internet or local news.


----------



## Greenery

I'm guessing it's gonna be another "severe dusting", 1 inch tops.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

greenery;1424670 said:


> I'm guessing it's gonna be another "severe dusting", 1 inch tops.


Doubt it, they're calling for 2inches in the metro (up .7inches from this morning). :salute:


----------



## deicepro

BOSS LAWN;1424695 said:


> Doubt it, they're calling for 2inches in the metro (up .7inches from this morning). :salute:


Glad to see someone is positive...


----------



## banonea

I just want the freezing rain to stop and just snow. we are going out one way or the othyer tonight to scrape some of our lots but ir would be nce to plow insted. most of my accounts wont pay for salt. there problem when someone falls and breaks there a$$. ( thats why I got the " NO FAULT" box on the contract)Thumbs Up


----------



## Camden

NOAA keeps dropping their snow totals for my area. We're now at 1" possible, down from 3 yesterday.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

Camden;1424708 said:


> NOAA keeps dropping their snow totals for my area. We're now at 1" possible, down from 3 yesterday.


What area?


----------



## deicepro

Camden;1424708 said:


> NOAA keeps dropping their snow totals for my area. We're now at 1" possible, down from 3 yesterday.


Hmm... The way the radar looks, you have a better chance than the metro area.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Stacy / Wyoming has been raised from less than an inch tomorrow to 1-2" for tomorrow, mainly before noon.

It's gonna be 4" hard and fast from about 2 am to 6 am, and then no time to get everything done before they all open.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

deicepro;1424714 said:


> Hmm... The way the radar looks, you have a better chance than the metro area.


It'll all slide to the east about 70 miles.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

BOSS LAWN;1424709 said:


> What area?


He's near Little Falls


----------



## Eronningen

Freezing drizzle around Rochester all evening. Than my source shows snow starting around 3am and ending at 1-2pm tomorrow. Total of 2.2" in Rochester. Checked some of the lots we do and alot of the salt residue and what the cars are tracking in off the streets is keeping them ok with all this freezing mist. Looks like an event similiar to last time


----------



## exmark1

We were down to 1 inch tonite, from the 2 to 4 they started with. Just looked again they are saying 1 to 2 again make up your minds


----------



## BOSS LAWN

exmark1;1424880 said:


> We were down to 1 inch tonite, from the 2 to 4 they started with. Just looked again they are saying 1 to 2 again make up your minds


NOAA said Central was getting 2-3 as well as the metro. West Wisconsin said 3-4.


----------



## deicepro

Anybody still watch the old tpt ch. 17?


----------



## qualitycut

Nws has 1-3 tonight and 1 inch tomorrow for my area.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Ch 11 is saying coating to an inch by morning and another inch by noon


----------



## BOSS LAWN

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1424920 said:


> Ch 11 is saying coating to an inch by morning and another inch by noon


accuweather has been going up all day, they haven't been wrong once yet.

http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/saint-paul-mn/55106/weather-forecast/23964_pc :salute:


----------



## Camden

BOSS LAWN;1424938 said:


> accuweather has been going up all day, *they haven't been wrong once yet. *


That was sarcasm, right? The only time Accuweather is right is when they say the sun will rise in the east and set in the west. Other than that they're constantly wrong.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

Camden;1424949 said:


> That was sarcasm, right? The only time Accuweather is right is when they say the sun will rise in the east and set in the west. Other than that they're constantly wrong.


Not to the best of my knowledge, they were correct on yesterday's snowfall and a few past events (over 1.5inches).

Other than that, yes they are wrong.


----------



## unit28

tonight I got zilch
tomorrow at 8am {after every tow lot is full} I'll check again.
Hope I'm wrong but this may be an all day run tomorrow.
Good Luck y'all. I just washed my truck.


----------



## IDST

I can't stand watching the weather around here anymore. You've got one station.(4) calling for 3-6 inches in northern mn then channel five has 0 where four just said 3-6. What the hell? how can they be so far off from each other?


----------



## SSS Inc.

I'm surprised nobody has mentioned the winter weather advisory. Sounds like 2-4 on there for most of the metro anyway. Accuweather has me at 2.1" in south mpls.

NWS on their discussion says "THESE BANDS WOULD BE QUITE CAPABLE OF PRODUCING SEVERAL INCHES OF SNOW IN 2 TO 3 HOURS."

I think we have a good chance anyway.Thumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

Just got back from the afternoon salt run. This freezing rain/drizzle sucks. I'm ready to put the iron on the ground.


----------



## deicepro

I'm thinking this may be a bad timing snow...
Hopefully it works out so we can go early morning and then again late evening....


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

deicepro;1425022 said:


> I'm thinking this may be a bad timing snow...
> Hopefully it works out so we can go early morning and then again late evening....


At this point I think I'm going to run out early and just hit the one business that says "front employee lot must be clear by 6am" in the contract and then go clean them all tomorrow evening. I'm glad we are finally getting precipitation though, hopefully these small events keep popping up.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

Lawn Enforcer;1425078 said:


> At this point I think I'm going to run out early and just hit the one business that says "front employee lot must be clear by 6am" in the contract and then go clean them all tomorrow evening. I'm glad we are finally getting precipitation though, hopefully these small events keep popping up.


That's our plan, I hate being out plowing during the day... too many distractions 

But oh well, its something.. payup


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ummmm..., the moisture in IA is going south. The moisture in ND is going north.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1425152 said:


> Ummmm..., the moisture in IA is going south. The moisture in ND is going north.


I think its supposed to get sucked north as the low develops and pushes northeast. you can kind of see that happening with the precip that is a little more to the east in Iowa.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1425178 said:


> I think its supposed to get sucked north as the low develops and pushes northeast. you can kind of see that happening with the precip that is a little more to the east in Iowa.


Right, but if it goes too far south...... I can hear the whining already.


----------



## PrimoSR

Doing sidewalks at 4am but otherwise we are just waiting until its over and done with.


----------



## exmark1

They are still saying more snow for us, but everything in South Dakota is broken up and there is nothing else coming toward us out here anymore... We were thinking on going and doing what we can and call it a day got between 3/4 and a 1 maybe a bit more in a some areas from what I looked at


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

BOSS LAWN;1425112 said:


> That's our plan, I hate being out plowing during the day... too many distractions
> 
> But oh well, its something.. payup


Especially that place I have to do, small parking lot, always full of cars, on a busy street, nowhere good to stack snow....

Take the payup when you can get it!


----------



## albhb3

I think weather.com's weather map is a bit optimistic I am scratching my head this winter.


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;1425296 said:


> I think weather.com's weather map is a bit optimistic I am scratching my head this winter.


What do they show? I never go to their site so I have no idea what I'm looking for.

Looking at the radar its starting to grow ever so slightly west. It also appears that the moisture is shifting more to the north now.


----------



## albhb3

Ohh I was looking on the map and pushed the future forcast button we all know it just doesnt fill in like it is showing

http://www.weather.com/weather/map/interactive/Saint+Paul+MN+55123


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;1425318 said:


> Ohh I was looking on the map and pushed the future forcast button we all know it just doesnt fill in like it is showing
> 
> http://www.weather.com/weather/map/interactive/Saint+Paul+MN+55123


Thanks for the link. I see what you mean know.


----------



## StuveCorp

Have you guys gotten anything tonight so far over there?


----------



## qualitycut

StuveCorp;1425353 said:


> Have you guys gotten anything tonight so far over there?


It has been misting here all day just south of St. Paul


----------



## Drakeslayer

Anyone else see the channel 4 weekend weather woman? Not to shabby!Thumbs Up


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Just got back from a drive around resalted the walks and dusted the lots, we are going to need 2" because the first 1" is going to burn off with all the salt that's down


----------



## wizardsr

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1425486 said:


> Just got back from a drive around resalted the walks and dusted the lots, we are going to need 2" because the first 1" is going to burn off with all the salt that's down


LOL. Same story here. 2 rounds so far, kinda waiting to see if it switches over before I hit 'em again towards morning. Feel like I'm pissin in the wind since it's still drizzling out there...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I figured I'd get up and go play some cards while I'm waiting, but they're only playing 2-60 at Running Aces. Too rich for my blood.

Guess I'll just sit in my truck and stare at the radar.

You guys on the south side better give some reports of that blob that's moving up.


----------



## snowman55

Don't you love the wait? gonna send the trucks at 3:00am whether its snowing or not. Traffic is gonna be a nightmare this morning.


----------



## ProLawn Outdoor

snowman55;1425520 said:


> Don't you love the wait? gonna send the trucks at 3:00am whether its snowing or not. Traffic is gonna be a nightmare this morning.


Hate the waiting game:real mad: especially with acts that need to be cleared before 7 am.


----------



## qualitycut

If we are going to get a inch or so we are waiting till its done.


----------



## snowman55

big flakes in blaine now. sending a crew to stillwater looks like its been snowing there for a while


----------



## albhb3

Hey in eagan its snowing....wait a min nope just dandruff just a flake here


----------



## ryde307

Going out salting now. I am in chanhassen/Excelsior and no snow at all yet. Does anyone know what minneaplis looks like?


----------



## wizardsr

ryde307;1425530 said:


> Going out salting now. I am in chanhassen/Excelsior and no snow at all yet. Does anyone know what minneaplis looks like?


I'm just west of Mpls (55 & 100), just flurries so far here. Gonna go shake some more salt in a few minutes myself.

BTW, you guys look at the national radar loop? Pretty awesome weather system, we're just on the far fringes of it...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Coating in Forest Lake. Heading towards St. Paul now. I'll give a report there in 25 min.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Radar looks like Stillwater will have 3" and downtown St. Paul will have flurries. Either you have snow or you don't.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

wizardsr;1425512 said:


> LOL. Same story here. 2 rounds so far, kinda waiting to see if it switches over before I hit 'em again towards morning. Feel like I'm pissin in the wind since it's still drizzling out there...


Rookie, always stand with the wind at your back Nothing in Blaine nothing on the truck since I got back from the salt run


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Everything is white in Vadnais Heights, but that's it. All of my lots were cleared Friday night for reference. Light light snow right now.

Headed to 280 and University, then downtown Minneapolis.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1425538 said:


> Everything is white in Vadnais Heights, but that's it. All of my lots were cleared Friday night for reference. Light light snow right now.
> 
> Headed to 280 and University, then downtown Minneapolis.


So a dusting in VH? What ya got around 280 and Uni?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

double post funny it didn't show up


----------



## PrimoSR

Nothing in Orono, heading out to check the lots again and salt the sidewalks.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

About a mile from SunRay on 94 on the east side.... 1/2" on the streets and sidewalks, moderate snow, regular sized flakes.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Be to 280 in 10 minites.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Be to 280 in 10 minites. Still nothing in Blaine?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1425544 said:


> Be to 280 in 10 minites. Still nothing in Blaine?


Nothing here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Barely a coating at SW corner of 280 and University. Zero snow falling at 3:30. Snow line stopped about Dale Street coming from the east.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Downtown Minneapolis you can still see cracks in the sidewalks.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1425548 said:


> Barely a coating at SW corner of 280 and University. Zero snow falling at 3:30. Snow line stopped about Dale Street coming from the east.


Thanks, for what it's worth my brother just said he has just a dusting in lino with nothing falling. I just brought the dogs in, not a flake on them


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'll be heading back through Lino now. Gonna head back to Running Aces and sit there for $5/ hr. Hopefully they have a 3/6 game going now. Gotta get a pallet of ice melt at 7:30.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Radar shows nothing until about 6am then the whole metro is covered


----------



## mnglocker

Blowing like a sob here in Delano. (55328) Maybe 3/8th of an inch. But wow what a mess with the wind. 


Looks like more plowing with daylight guys...


----------



## djagusch

Unit how much is up your way?


----------



## qualitycut

Almost an inch here. Done snowing for now but the radar shows it should be snowing.


----------



## PrimoSR

Just got back, it was snowing in Golden Valley, Minnetonka, Excelsior, about 30 min ago. Not a flake in Orono right now. We picked up a quick 1/2" in the western 'burbs though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bout 1/2" in Forest Lake.


----------



## mnlefty

Got up and looked about 4:30 and there was barely a dusting... just went out and measured a few minutes ago and there's a bit more than an inch.


----------



## qualitycut

About an inch and a half in Inver grove. Anyone have a total for Minneapolis?


----------



## mnlefty

qualitycut;1425656 said:


> About an inch and a half in Inver grove. *Anyone have a total for Minneapolis?*


My inch+ is pretty close to Mpls... if the rest of the radar holds out you can probably figure on doing your 2" as well.


----------



## ryde307

finishing up salting around 5 and it started snowing pretty good. I would say there is now an inch or so in minnetonka excelsior area. Did some open ups going back shortly.


----------



## qualitycut

Very very light tiny flakes now


----------



## unit28

djagusch;1425596 said:


> Unit how much is up your way?


.5 as of 8am in Isanti 
started snowing at 6am, almost on the dot like Lmn22 said it would, Definantly not a barn burner,
just a nuisance....from traffic. May get to an inch by noon


----------



## SSS Inc.

1"+ here in south mpls.just like lefty said. Looking at the radar I can't see how the metro won't end up with 2". Some better looking bands are wrapping around. Whatever it does we are waiting until its done. I hope it keeps this up until the lunch hour then I can put most of our stuff off until tonight.


----------



## deicepro

sss inc.;1425683 said:


> 1"+ here in south mpls.just like lefty said. Looking at the radar i can't see how the metro won't end up with 2". Some better looking bands are wrapping around. Whatever it does we are waiting until its done. I hope it keeps this up until the lunch hour then i can put most of our stuff off until tonight.


x2..........


----------



## qualitycut

It's rockin and rolling again.

Sucks we will have to plow then clean up tonight


----------



## OC&D

I got a solid inch here in St. Paul and it just started coming down decent again. The system I'm seeing on the radar looks to have at least another good inch in it!

I might go putz around today for a while, but I think I'll wait until tonight to run the complete route--no sense in irritating myself with the traffic like I did on Friday.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I'm up to an official 1 3/8" in south mpls. Still real light flakes here but the radar is indicating it should pick up soon.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1425696 said:


> It's rockin and rolling again.
> 
> Sucks we will have to plow then clean up tonight


yeah, I was afraid of that yesterday. 
Depending on temps and the jetstream to keep it active for snow,
It may stay through mid afternoon.

Looks like it'll wrap around for awhile. Also blew a wind shear through the backside,
causing the banding and would have cut it off but to much wide spread cyclonic action is keeping it together.

Looking at a sattelite image you can see the banding as indicated by SSS


----------



## OC&D

unit28;1425727 said:


> yeah, I was afraid of that yesterday.
> Depending on temps and the jetstream to keep it active for snow,
> It may stay through mid afternoon.
> 
> Looks like it'll wrap around for awhile. Also blew a wind shear through the backside,
> causing the banding and would have cut it off but to much wide spread cyclonic action is keeping it together.
> 
> Looking at a sattelite image you can see the banding as indicated by SSS


I think it's interesting that the armchair forecasters around here are way more accurate than the talking heads on the picture box. Maybe a career in TV is in your future! Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

And here come the calls......


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1425769 said:


> And here come the calls......


Of wondering why your not there? Lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1425782 said:


> Of wondering why your not there? Lol


Correct. "Just wondering when you're going to clean the drives, no one has been here yet."


----------



## unit28

OC&D;1425756 said:


> I think it's interesting that the armchair forecasters around here are way more accurate than the talking heads on the picture box. Maybe a career in TV is in your future! Thumbs Up


I'd have to go with a pass on that, there's better guys on here than me...way better.

But if I were on TV doing the weather I'd give the forcast from the swamp 
and give a few rebel yells when it's snowing....Live Action


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like a noon ending to me.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1425831 said:


> Looks like a noon ending to me.


I got one more band coming then my area is done. Thinking it should be done for me in about 30 minutes if it doesn't fall apart before then. At last check I've got a hair more than 1.5".


----------



## mnlefty

SSS Inc.;1425838 said:


> I got one more band coming then my area is done. Thinking it should be done for me in about 30 minutes if it doesn't fall apart before then. At last check I've got a hair more than 1.5".


Looks like the backside is coming fast and fizzling out along the way.. I hope to be out within an hour as soon as my shovelers are ready.


----------



## Eronningen

We must have gotten 3"+ in Rochester.


----------



## jschmitz93

Its a miracle just got a call get to go out and plow the ****'s this afternoon and businesses tonight. I think that this is full plow #2 or maybe 3 this season. Good thing we got the little of snow friday to go along with today or I think I would be doing nothing again... Lucky me


----------



## unit28

just shy of 1.75 Isanti and Elk River I didn't have as much on totals as was reported on NWS
but hey... It snowed and hopefully everyone will get to go out. 
Be safe out there as alot of roads are untouched that I went on.

Being huge on a widespread N/S flow, we matched pretty well with Minneapolis 
for totals in Isanti 

Hopefully we { as in me} can see more of these systems.
One good thing is I havn't touched my roof yet. Last year I had to clear it off at least 4 times.


----------



## 4x4Farmer

We had 5 inches here in Fargo. Nice 15 hours of pushing. Nothing bent, nothing broken, all in all it was just what the doc ordered. Now off to haul tonight.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1425769 said:


> And here come the calls......


I beat you, I had 2 calls the first one was at 8:10 asking when we were going to be there


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1426213 said:


> I beat you, I had 2 calls the first one was at 8:10 asking when we were going to be there


You did. Mine was 9:06.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jschmitz93;1425899 said:


> Its a miracle just got a call get to go out and plow the ****'s this afternoon... Lucky me


Something doesn't sound right here.:laughing: Just kidding.

We had about 1.75" on most of ours. The ones we didn't do Friday really needed it now. Nice, easy plowing and the ice underneath wasn't much of a problem for me. 10-12 more and I'll be happy.


----------



## mnlefty

Well that went much better than Friday. I actually had two shovelers like I prefer instead of one, and no 3 1/2 hr delay while Pirtek fixed a broken hydraulic steering return line on the Toolcat.


----------



## farmerkev

The totals sure seemed to change in a short distance. Didnt take any actuall measurements, but between here in Saint Paul and over towards Oakdale, I noticed signifacantly more on the ground.


----------



## IDST

Anybody need any help. I don't want to quit!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1426339 said:


> You did. Mine was 9:06.


I guess all that shows is that I have a customer that's one hour dumber then yours


----------



## nh785

This has been the longest 2" shift ever. Started at 10:00am yesterday with the snizzle, been salting and scraping since. now have to go out and clean up 50 properties tonight. Finish at 5:00 am? a 43 hr shift for 1-3" of snow. no more of these please. What happened to the snowfalls that start at 5:00pm and end at 9:00pm and leaving us with 4". 6 hrs later and your done.


----------



## banonea

Eronningen;1425886 said:


> We must have gotten 3"+ in Rochester.


The Airport says 2.6", I can tell you I had accounts that had 3.5"+, and that sh!t came down QUICK. I was up at 4am and checked and nothing, wife called me art 5:30am and there was 1.5" on the ground. We are heading out at 11:00 tonight to start clean up on a few that wanted to wait till tonight, Added Bonus, we got to clean The Gates apartments today for the first time this season plus salt/sand. Got to like extra checkspayup


----------



## SSS Inc.

nh785;1426598 said:


> This has been the longest 2" shift ever. Started at 10:00am yesterday with the snizzle, been salting and scraping since. now have to go out and clean up 50 properties tonight. Finish at 5:00 am? a 43 hr shift for 1-3" of snow. no more of these please. What happened to the snowfalls that start at 5:00pm and end at 9:00pm and leaving us with 4". 6 hrs later and your done.


Sounds like the properties you service will look really nice! That's one hell of a shift.


----------



## qualitycut

Well that looks like it for the 7 day. Hope everyone mad some money tonight and didn't have to many issues. I forgot how much I hay plowing during business hours.


----------



## djagusch

Well my stuff got done on schedule. Unfortnately a buddies truck went down, so that added 3 hrs tonight helping him plow his stuff when he got his plow going.

Lwnrmwman22 got sick about 8pm and at 1am this morning was not sounding good. Luckly the guys in his other trucks are picking up the slack.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Watch where you step arpund the NE metro. My truck stinks.

Let's just say that when you whip the door open to remove the days lunch from your stomach, the same rules apply as peeing into the wind. The splash back sucks.

Only puked 4 times from 8 til 2 am.

I can work 20 minutes, then have to sit about 40 minutes. Hard to get stuff done at this rate.


----------



## jschmitz93

Great night last night. Pump motor went out, found a nice little problem with the hydro tank and tank gasket which sprayed hydro fluid all over my window most of the night. Turned what should have been a nice quick 3 hour evening run into a almost all night affair.

Thanks again to the guys at Country Side in Ramsey. Saved my you know what last night


----------



## Eronningen

banonea;1426604 said:


> The Airport says 2.6", I can tell you I had accounts that had 3.5"+, and that sh!t came down QUICK. I was up at 4am and checked and nothing, wife called me art 5:30am and there was 1.5" on the ground. We are heading out at 11:00 tonight to start clean up on a few that wanted to wait till tonight, Added Bonus, we got to clean The Gates apartments today for the first time this season plus salt/sand. Got to like extra checkspayup


The airport is always way low on their readings. Kttc studios on the north side always has 1/2" more. 
What crappy timing for a storm. I too was up at 3, 4, than 5:30. Pulled the trigger to dispatch the boys at 5:45 am. Not the best time to start. Worked twice as much on this storm as we would had we been able to start at 2-3am and be done with em all quickly


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

The guy I plow for was gone up north for a long weekend, saw a small chance of snow so I wasn't concerned. At 5am I pulled into our only lot at that needs to be cleared by 6am just planning on cleaning up 1" of fresh snow on top of the other stuff from Friday (they didn't want it plowed Friday) and then do a full clean up at night. From the snow blowing and drifting between the buildings and off the roofs there was 4" across the whole place. Rushed to get the employee lot cleared and then opened up a church lot and then got the Bobcat and spent about 4 hours clearing out the other areas and still had to go back last night to clean up where the cars parked. Got 10 hours of plowing in between 2 accounts yesterday, not bad.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

nh785;1426598 said:


> This has been the longest 2" shift ever. Started at 10:00am yesterday with the snizzle, been salting and scraping since. now have to go out and clean up 50 properties tonight. Finish at 5:00 am? a 43 hr shift for 1-3" of snow. no more of these please. What happened to the snowfalls that start at 5:00pm and end at 9:00pm and leaving us with 4". 6 hrs later and your done.


x2 on that, we ran a 13hr route yesterday.


----------



## qualitycut

What radars do you guys use on your phone? Accuweather doesn't animate on mine.


----------



## Camden

I like the Fox 9 weather app. Pretty decent radar and easy to use.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1427297 said:


> I like the Fox 9 weather app. Pretty decent radar and easy to use.


I use that doesn't seem as detailed though.


----------



## jschmitz93

Weather bug, and fox 9. I also have the weather channel and my-cast weather. Just in case I dont like what I see on the other two


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1427291 said:


> What radars do you guys use on your phone? Accuweather doesn't animate on mine.


I use My-Cast on my Evo, best app I have found out there for smartphones. I had the same problem with other apps.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just bookmark the NWS radars to your homepage on your phone.

Instant access. I bookmark the loops so one touch and I have either the local, or the extended range radar.

Plus they're free.


----------



## banonea

Eronningen;1427243 said:


> The airport is always way low on their readings. Kttc studios on the north side always has 1/2" more.
> What crappy timing for a storm. I too was up at 3, 4, than 5:30. Pulled the trigger to dispatch the boys at 5:45 am. Not the best time to start. Worked twice as much on this storm as we would had we been able to start at 2-3am and be done with em all quickly


We got all the lots cleaned, but spent all night doing it. We do all the McDonald's in town, they have a 2" trigger, and we cannot go into the lots till the storm is done,and let me tell you "IT SUCKS A$$":realmad: After cars had drove on it all day, This sh!t didn't want to come up. It took us twice as long to clean them and we got to go out tonight with the skid to move some piles that we couldnt move last night beacuse of time. This is our first year with them and I thought it was the company that was doing them last year was why the lots looked like crap, now I know better. and to top it all off, they WON'T pay for salt at all. The money is great beacuse they are per push, but as plow drivers, we all take pride in the job we do and want our lots to look the best they can beacuse it reflects on the job we do and it drives me nuts to see these lots look the way they do. Most of my friends know I do them and know why they look that way, but DAMM..........


----------



## qualitycut

Are we supposed to get anything out of that stuff in SD and the stuff coming up from Iowa?


----------



## PrimoSR

qualitycut;1427291 said:


> What radars do you guys use on your phone? Accuweather doesn't animate on mine.


My Radar app.


----------



## unit28

for smartphone, this is a one touch does all, I made 4 individual screan shots to show,

Menus on top and bottom, zooms in, point and touch locations, clickable station forcast, 
Metars Observations and updates while on screan
Animation is pretty short does a few other things on plots, WV, Clouds, Fronts and more.
But zooms in close to counties {even closer than what I posted} and can perform animation on everything, even with temps.


----------



## qualitycut

Unit whats it called?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Qaulity, 

That blob to the west and south sure does looks like its heading this way.

Kinda looks like its coming together and heading straight for us!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1427479 said:


> Qaulity,
> 
> That blob to the west and south sure does looks like its heading this way.
> 
> Kinda looks like its coming together and heading straight for us!!!!


Yea it looks like they are merging together. Only a small chance of snow on Nws. I donno maybe dry air?


----------



## unit28

personal animated weather....PAW
been out for awhile 
http://www.news.wisc.edu/11994


----------



## banonea

The bad part about this is I just replaced the tail light 24hr before this. so far this year i have ripped off 2 mirrors, broke a tail light and now this. Just talked to my Ins. co. and thankfully, I am on some plan that no matter how many comp. claims I make, it dosent raise my Ins. rate unless there is a rate increase in my area. this one is going to be about $5,000.00 to fix:realmad:


----------



## scott3430

I use weatherbug on my droid. not bad, kinda accurate. as much as the weatherman have been this year :laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1427572 said:


> The bad part about this is I just replaced the tail light 24hr before this. so far this year i have ripped off 2 mirrors, broke a tail light and now this. Just talked to my Ins. co. and thankfully, I am on some plan that no matter how many comp. claims I make, it dosent raise my Ins. rate unless there is a rate increase in my area. this one is going to be about $5,000.00 to fix:realmad:


Thats about 1 accident an event.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

If that blob hits us or not, doesnt matter. It was a heck of a weekend already. Thumbs Up


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1427596 said:


> Thats about 1 accident an event.


last year it was trucks break downs, this year it is stupidy........:laughing:


----------



## wizardsr

banonea;1427572 said:


> The bad part about this is I just replaced the tail light 24hr before this. so far this year i have ripped off 2 mirrors, broke a tail light and now this. Just talked to my Ins. co. and thankfully, I am on some plan that no matter how many comp. claims I make, it dosent raise my Ins. rate unless there is a rate increase in my area. this one is going to be about $5,000.00 to fix:realmad:


You know you're supposed to use the mirrors, not rip them off right? How do you suppose backing into something is considered comp? Wouldn't that be collision?

As to the blob that's headed this way, peean on 9 says it's dipping south, not coming toward the metro.


----------



## mnglocker

banonea;1427572 said:


> The bad part about this is I just replaced the tail light 24hr before this. so far this year i have ripped off 2 mirrors, broke a tail light and now this. Just talked to my Ins. co. and thankfully, I am on some plan that no matter how many comp. claims I make, it dosent raise my Ins. rate unless there is a rate increase in my area. this one is going to be about $5,000.00 to fix:realmad:


Get more sleep and slow down, it's faster in the long run.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

There's alot of dry air over the east side. You can see where it keeps shearing off around the metro.


----------



## IDST

I thought they said it was going to follow the MN river valley but it sure looks like it's heading this way?


----------



## Willman940

banonea;1427572 said:


> The bad part about this is I just replaced the tail light 24hr before this. so far this year i have ripped off 2 mirrors, broke a tail light and now this. Just talked to my Ins. co. and thankfully, I am on some plan that no matter how many comp. claims I make, it dosent raise my Ins. rate unless there is a rate increase in my area. this one is going to be about $5,000.00 to fix:realmad:


Wow that's a bummer. I really do like your truck though, I've never seen it before. I especially like the diamond plate rockers instead of just pain chrome. On this plus side the fix will take care of that rust on the inner box side.


----------



## djagusch

This is not looking good for a good nights sleep.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

jagext;1427986 said:


> I thought they said it was going to follow the MN river valley but it sure looks like it's heading this way?


I heard Channel 9 said that too.


----------



## PrimoSR

PD only has a change of flurries tomorrow.


----------



## Camden

I'm just thinking ahead to next week when I send out invoices. I think a lot of people are going to have a heart attack when they see that I pushed 4 times this month. There's virtually no snow cover and everyone still talks about the lack of a real winter. 

I guess we'll let the chips fall and see what happens.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1427867 said:


> There's alot of dry air over the east side. You can see where it keeps shearing off around the metro.


All the stuff I have read is that the atmosphere is too dry. But on the other hand it sure does look like we will get something out of that. I for one would love a surprise 2". I remember a few years back when it snowed a ton around Christmas. Well Christmas day came and no snow in the forecast. After a few hours of opening presents in my parents basement(A nice finished space) I emerged only to find 3" on the ground. Uh oh!. This snow wasn't even mentioned as a flurrie in the forecast. So you never know. The air could saturate and we get a little bonus this week. My kind of storm.


----------



## qualitycut

It looks funny that an area that big can have no moisture in it.


----------



## IDST

Just looked at the weather channel and they have a severe warning for us. snow starting at 11 one to two inches. Sweet!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IDST

Just went back and now the "severe" flag is gone and they say one inch. WHAT THE HELL. I just called my guys to tell them to go to bed and one asks what it says i go back to it and its gone???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I checked all of the NWS from here to Souix Falls, no mention of accumulation until you hit SD.


----------



## exmark1

jagext;1428046 said:


> Just looked at the weather channel and they have a severe warning for us. snow starting at 11 one to two inches. Sweet!!!!!!!!!!


I saw it too, the severe box saying 80% chance of 1 to 2. But right next to it there was the forecast stating 30% chance of a few snow showers with no accumulation...


----------



## IDST

Here is what I saw.\


View Options
Minneapolis, MN (55426) Weather Save This Location
Updated: Jan 24, 2012, 9:45pm CST UPDATE DATA
NEW! See what people are saying about the weather in Minneapolis

SSW at 13 mph
Through 3am: Light to moderate snow will develop around 11pm. Cloudy with temperatures steady in the low 20s. Winds light and variable. Chance of snow 75%. Snowfall of 1 to 2 inches through 3:00am.	Cloudy skies with a few snow showers after midnight. Low 19F. Winds light and variable. Chance of snow 30%.	Partly cloudy. High 37F. Winds S at 5 to 10 mph.	Mostly cloudy skies early will become partly cloudy late. Low around 30F. Winds SSW at 10 to 20 mph.
Humidity: 87%	79%	75%	76%
Dew Point:19° 
Pressure: 30.25 in 
Visibility: 8.0 mi 
UV Index: 0 - Low -- 2 - Low --
Time Until Sunrise: 9 hrs 51 min	Sunset: 5:10 pm	Sunrise: 7:41 am	Sunset: 5:11 pm


----------



## deicepro

Camden;1428025 said:


> I'm just thinking ahead to next week when I send out invoices. I think a lot of people are going to have a heart attack when they see that I pushed 4 times this month. There's virtually no snow cover and everyone still talks about the lack of a real winter.
> 
> I guess we'll let the chips fall and see what happens.


X2... I barely have any piles of snow on some of our lots to justify our invoices..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1428033 said:


> All the stuff I have read is that the atmosphere is too dry. But on the other hand it sure does look like we will get something out of that. I for one would love a surprise 2". I remember a few years back when it snowed a ton around Christmas. Well Christmas day came and no snow in the forecast. After a few hours of opening presents in my parents basement(A nice finished space) I emerged only to find 3" on the ground. Uh oh!. This snow wasn't even mentioned as a flurrie in the forecast. So you never know. The air could saturate and we get a little bonus this week. My kind of storm.


I had a situation like that. A front came through and it was red on the radar. You NEVER see red in the winter time.

This was probably 5-6 years ago. The front was probably 30 miles wide. However it snowed 3" in an hour. I called my buddies that plow because I knew they weren't awake. One was *****ing at me cause he'd just gotten home from the neighbors drinking and said there wasn't a flake, until he looked outside.

That too sucked.

At least I've been sleeping all day, I'm wide awake to wait for this "snow"....

Ian just said light snow passing flurries from midnight to 2 am.

It must have moisture in the upper levels, but the lower levels must be too dry for the snow to reach the ground.


----------



## Camden

deicepro;1428057 said:


> X2... I barely have any piles of snow on some of our lots to justify our invoices..


Do you have mostly seasonal or per push?

PS - We have precip falling. Untreated sidewalks and parking lots are white.


----------



## IDST

Camden;1428119 said:


> Do you have mostly seasonal or per push?
> 
> PS - We have precip falling. Untreated sidewalks and parking lots are white.


where are you at Camden?


----------



## qualitycut

Nws just updated to snow likely half inch


----------



## Camden

I'm just north of St. Cloud.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

And here I was hoping to get 16-20 hours of sleep to get over this flu bug.

Time to put MW3 in I guess.


----------



## qualitycut

Looks like a dome over the metro again


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That blob over Souix Falls SD seems like it has broken up.

Turning into snow showers rather than one big storm.

My wife's van is white here on the north side as well (Wyoming). Not much more than a dusting / coating, but more than what was expected when I finally went to bed at noon today.

Plus it's just started for us.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

Coating in Brooklyn Park area


----------



## banonea

wizardsr;1427655 said:


> You know you're supposed to use the mirrors, not rip them off right? How do you suppose backing into something is considered comp? Wouldn't that be collision?
> 
> As to the blob that's headed this way, peean on 9 says it's dipping south, not coming toward the metro.


you are correct, my bad


----------



## banonea

mnglocker;1427656 said:


> Get more sleep and slow down, it's faster in the long run.


actually, I was wide awake and going maby 10 mph( i found out my spedo works in reverse) i swerved to miss a car coming at me........


----------



## banonea

Willman940;1427998 said:


> Wow that's a bummer. I really do like your truck though, I've never seen it before. I especially like the diamond plate rockers instead of just pain chrome. On this plus side the fix will take care of that rust on the inner box side.


thank you. the dimond deck came from www.stylingtruck.com 3m tape holds them on(and I mean HOLDS them on) Lycky for me I got a uncle that owns a junk yard


----------



## IDST

looks to be going around us... again


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You guys in the cities, do you have any accumulation yet?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm at 1/2" in Wyoming. Moderate snow.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1428184 said:


> You guys in the cities, do you have any accumulation yet?


Not a thing here. The NWS radar shows a big void in the radar but is filling in....
They now have half inch tonight and half tomorrow. We will see I guess.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1428184 said:


> You guys in the cities, do you have any accumulation yet?


Half inch as of 1:45


----------



## mnglocker

banonea;1428167 said:


> actually, I was wide awake and going maby 10 mph( i found out my spedo works in reverse) i swerved to miss a car coming at me........


I hate those. I was backing up in a Cul-de-sac and had a lady decide to dart behind me with the mini van. No warning on her part, my reverse lights with on as were the strobes. I just caught her in the mirrors barely in time. :realmad:


----------



## djagusch

Alittle over a inch in st croix falls, wi


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Little.over an inch in Stacy, little over 1/2" in Forest Lake.

Wait for 3 more hours for all of the "WTF?!?!?" posts when everyone wakes up.


----------



## Ranger620

dusting here in rogers and not snowing


----------



## mnglocker

Just starting to get a dusting in Delano (55328). Looking at the map, unless this crap really starts to drop, it's going to be a none-event.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Y'all can head to the north metro.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1.5" north of Wyoming. Dusting Lino Lakes south.


----------



## IDST

not quite 1/2" in Maple Grove. St. Louis Park not even a quarter inch


----------



## unit28

1.25 Isanti....compacted
don't let those paid tv and radio personalities pursway y'alls gut instincts...
{wonder why we sometimes have liability issues} I heard on a radio station that it's not much, and not to worry. That may hold true on one blvd but not nearly as much as an actual widespread impact

Checking into the logistics
looking at WV from yesterday ..no way we wre getting into dry air without some attitude issues.

Across the board from the gulf straight up into CN, the atmosphere was saturated.
If our ceiling would have been open I could have seen this as an utterly complete surprise....as in But but whaaaaa.

We had high RH, cloud cover, and some isentropic lift which when the mild front progessed, it broke the belt between us and the heavy laiden gulf storm. Still, this snow fell because milder air is trying to push over the cold air at the ground. Without snow cover (meaning in early January), we may have seen a high pushing 40 degrees on a day like this. The temp from yesterday stayed steady through nightfall to this side of civil twilight @ dawn. Through yesterday at 6pm temps have risen and held.

NOAA discussion
ALTHOUGH STRONG DRYING IS INDICATED THIS AFTERNOON
ALOFT...LOW LEVEL *MOISTURE REMAINS HIGH *AND HELD ON TO PLENTY OF CLOUD COVER. THIS...ALONG SOME NEW SNOW...RESULTED IN TRIMMING THE HIGHS TODAY BY A FEW DEGREES.

PRETTY GOOD CONTINUITY REMAINS IN THE FORECAST AHEAD AGAIN
TONIGHT WITH A FLURRY OF SHORT WAVE ACTION INTO EARLY NEXT WEEK.

....LIVE ACTION
view of broken belt and isentropic lift discription
cold air being more dense, where is the warm air going to go.....


----------



## millsaps118

LwnmwrMan22;1428195 said:


> Little.over an inch in Stacy, little over 1/2" in Forest Lake.
> 
> Wait for 3 more hours for all of the "WTF?!?!?" posts when everyone wakes up.


WTF!!!!! Where this come from.....? Got about 1" luckily no one called. I put down so much salt Monday night it probably all melted.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

One inch even in BP, went out did one lot that was close. No salting today! Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

Nothing here in south mpls. This is why I always look at my own weather. I heard on the news of a chance of flurries, nothing about an inch in Brooklyn Park, Elk River etc. We got up to check every couple hours. This weather forum was on the ball last night thoughThumbs Up


----------



## unit28

kicks self for not salting Monday....
LM22 get well soon
At my house, we all had a stomach virus last fall, pretty bad stuff


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yes. 9 am. Another "are you going to be here today?" call.


----------



## unit28

looking at snow depth, still pretty good chances of drought conditions persisting through spring here.


----------



## banonea

we didnt get a flake in rochester


----------



## mnlefty

banonea;1428504 said:


> we didnt get a flake in rochester


That's interesting... Ch. 4 weather this morning was showing radar that looked like it had you covered and she mentioned about 3 different times over an hour how it was picking up over the Rochester area...

Around 1:10 on this report.

http://minnesota.cbslocal.com/video/6672324-5-a-m-weather-report/


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So, other than a 1-2" snowfall that wasn't going to happen (albeit the post by jagext that was an error that wasn't an error that became an error on everyone else's part) today went pretty good.

Got everything done for the most part before they opened, but with the warmer weather and salt being drug in, the areas where there were cars are fairly melted down.

Some other good news with regards to the RTV that I bought for the account that decided they wanted out of the contract after 1 month.....

My Kubota dealer called today and Polaris wants to rent an RTV 1100 for 5 weeks at $400 / week.

My dealer doesn't have a low hour RTV (mine has 43 hours on it) so he called knowing I was basically stuck with this RTV at the end of the month and wondered if I wanted the deal. They would rent it to Polaris and cut me a check. 

They are taking 25% (which I'm going to talk them down to 20%) and I'll get $1,600 to let Polaris use the RTV. 

It has to go to Wyoming, MN, about 4 miles from my house.

The only issue is I have to put selling the RTV / plow or both on hold, but with the fact there's little snow anywhere in the Midwest, I can't see selling it for a decent amount anytime soon.

Polaris is responsible for all repairs needed when they are through.

I figure if I don't really have any work for the machine, might as well rent it out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SNOW REPORTS LISTED BY AMOUNT

INCHES LOCATION ST COUNTY TIME
------ ----------------------- -- -------------- -------
2.70 MORRIS MN STEVENS 0800 AM
2.50 ST CLOUD AIRPORT MN STEARNS 1200 PM
2.50 SAUK RAPIDS MN BENTON 0704 AM
2.20 ST CLOUD SCSU MN STEARNS 0600 AM
2.00 ISANTI MN ISANTI 0904 AM
2.00 BLOOMER WI CHIPPEWA 0800 AM
2.00 DURAND WI PEPIN 0800 AM
2.00 ST CROIX FALLS WI POLK 0700 AM
1.80 3 N CAMBRIDGE MN ISANTI 0700 AM
1.80 2 SE CAMERON WI BARRON 0700 AM
1.70 CAMBRIDGE MN ISANTI 0700 AM
1.60 RICE LAKE WI BARRON 0800 AM
1.60 5 NE FOREST LAKE MN CHISAGO 0700 AM
1.50 ELK MOUND WI DUNN 0944 AM
1.50 ONAMIA MN MILLE LACS 0800 AM
1.50 6 ESE DRESSER WI POLK 0800 AM
1.50 CLEAR LAKE WI POLK 0708 AM
1.50 CUMBERLAND WI BARRON 0700 AM
1.50 MORA MN KANABEC 0700 AM
1.40 RUSH CITY MN CHISAGO 1207 PM
1.30 WEYERHAEUSER WI RUSK 1000 AM
1.20 NEW ULM MN BROWN 0857 AM
1.20 MILACA MN MILLE LACS 0730 AM
1.20 2 SE CHETEK WI BARRON 0700 AM
1.00 EAU CLAIRE WI EAU CLAIRE 1115 AM
1.00 BALDWIN WI ST. CROIX 0700 AM
1.00 1 NNW SPRINGFIELD MN BROWN 0700 AM
1.00 5 NNE BIG LAKE MN SHERBURNE 0700 AM
1.00 HOLCOMBE WI CHIPPEWA 0700 AM
1.00 NORTH MANKATO MN NICOLLET 0700 AM
1.00 3 N KIMBALL MN STEARNS 0600 AM
1.00 3 N BOYCEVILLE WI DUNN 0600 AM

Just passing flurries???


----------



## unit28

Isanti actually had 3or more different reports by different reporting stations
One at 7am {at a lesser amount} and highest at 9am
It stopped snowing at 630 am
http://www.weather.gov/data/obhistory/KCBG.html
I don't think the wind was blowin enough to justify higher amounts
but locations are. I'm about 15 mi south of town. I really don't watch the tube for weather but sounds like a total misjudgment seems on par for this whole season.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1428819 said:


> So, other than a 1-2" snowfall that wasn't going to happen (albeit the post by jagext that was an error that wasn't an error that became an error on everyone else's part) today went pretty good.
> 
> Got everything done for the most part before they opened, but with the warmer weather and salt being drug in, the areas where there were cars are fairly melted down.
> 
> Some other good news with regards to the RTV that I bought for the account that decided they wanted out of the contract after 1 month.....
> 
> My Kubota dealer called today and Polaris wants to rent an RTV 1100 for 5 weeks at $400 / week.
> 
> My dealer doesn't have a low hour RTV (mine has 43 hours on it) so he called knowing I was basically stuck with this RTV at the end of the month and wondered if I wanted the deal. They would rent it to Polaris and cut me a check.
> 
> They are taking 25% (which I'm going to talk them down to 20%) and I'll get $1,600 to let Polaris use the RTV.
> 
> It has to go to Wyoming, MN, about 4 miles from my house.
> 
> The only issue is I have to put selling the RTV / plow or both on hold, but with the fact there's little snow anywhere in the Midwest, I can't see selling it for a decent amount anytime soon.
> 
> Polaris is responsible for all repairs needed when they are through.
> 
> I figure if I don't really have any work for the machine, might as well rent it out.


thas cool, at least you can make some money with it stillpayup


----------



## deicepro

Camden;1428119 said:


> Do you have mostly seasonal or per push?
> 
> PS - We have precip falling. Untreated sidewalks and parking lots are white.


All per push, I got murdered on my last seasonal last year...


----------



## albhb3

deicepro;1429193 said:


> All per push, I got murdered on my last seasonal last year...


hey how are the dead doing these days anyways


----------



## BOSS LAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1428821 said:


> SNOW REPORTS LISTED BY AMOUNT
> 
> INCHES LOCATION ST COUNTY TIME
> ------ ----------------------- -- -------------- -------
> 2.70 MORRIS MN STEVENS 0800 AM
> 2.50 ST CLOUD AIRPORT MN STEARNS 1200 PM
> 2.50 SAUK RAPIDS MN BENTON 0704 AM
> 2.20 ST CLOUD SCSU MN STEARNS 0600 AM
> 2.00 ISANTI MN ISANTI 0904 AM
> 2.00 BLOOMER WI CHIPPEWA 0800 AM
> 2.00 DURAND WI PEPIN 0800 AM
> 2.00 ST CROIX FALLS WI POLK 0700 AM
> 1.80 3 N CAMBRIDGE MN ISANTI 0700 AM
> 1.80 2 SE CAMERON WI BARRON 0700 AM
> 1.70 CAMBRIDGE MN ISANTI 0700 AM
> 1.60 RICE LAKE WI BARRON 0800 AM
> 1.60 5 NE FOREST LAKE MN CHISAGO 0700 AM
> 1.50 ELK MOUND WI DUNN 0944 AM
> 1.50 ONAMIA MN MILLE LACS 0800 AM
> 1.50 6 ESE DRESSER WI POLK 0800 AM
> 1.50 CLEAR LAKE WI POLK 0708 AM
> 1.50 CUMBERLAND WI BARRON 0700 AM
> 1.50 MORA MN KANABEC 0700 AM
> 1.40 RUSH CITY MN CHISAGO 1207 PM
> 1.30 WEYERHAEUSER WI RUSK 1000 AM
> 1.20 NEW ULM MN BROWN 0857 AM
> 1.20 MILACA MN MILLE LACS 0730 AM
> 1.20 2 SE CHETEK WI BARRON 0700 AM
> 1.00 EAU CLAIRE WI EAU CLAIRE 1115 AM
> 1.00 BALDWIN WI ST. CROIX 0700 AM
> 1.00 1 NNW SPRINGFIELD MN BROWN 0700 AM
> 1.00 5 NNE BIG LAKE MN SHERBURNE 0700 AM
> 1.00 HOLCOMBE WI CHIPPEWA 0700 AM
> 1.00 NORTH MANKATO MN NICOLLET 0700 AM
> 1.00 3 N KIMBALL MN STEARNS 0600 AM
> 1.00 3 N BOYCEVILLE WI DUNN 0600 AM
> 
> Just passing flurries???


Thats good data! What's your source? Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BOSS LAWN;1429241 said:


> Thats good data! What's your source? Thumbs Up


http://www.crh.noaa.gov/mpx/?n=snowfall01252012

OR

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/product.php?site=MPX&product=PNS&issuedby=MPX

Be aware that the markers on the map aren't exactly where the snow totals have fallen. For example, SCSU isn't north of Staples, nor is Kimball south east of Big Lake. Plus, if you click on the names on the side of the map, the locations, the Springfield MN one takes you to Spokane, WA.


----------



## Camden

deicepro;1429193 said:


> All per push, I got murdered on my last seasonal last year...


I only have one seasonal and the only saving grace for me last year was that I got to bill out extra for hauling. For a couple months their hauling bill was more than their monthly price for plowing/deicing.

PS - I called you back earlier today but it went to voicemail. I figured you were still in a bad service area so I didn't call again. I'll try tomorrow.


----------



## deicepro

Camden;1429293 said:


> I only have one seasonal and the only saving grace for me last year was that I got to bill out extra for hauling. For a couple months their hauling bill was more than their monthly price for plowing/deicing.
> 
> PS - I called you back earlier today but it went to voicemail. I figured you were still in a bad service area so I didn't call again. I'll try tomorrow.


No problem. I figured out a way to make an adapter so you can use the 900 series attachments on the 1145!! But the bad news is that 2 of those 1145's are in tough shape... But the other 2 may be ok if they don't sell right away..


----------



## SSS Inc.

It will be interesting to see how tomorrow plays out. One model for the last few runs has shown a very wide swath of 3-4" from alex to eau claire covering the whole metro with a nice snowfall. One of the others shows just about nothing!
NWS says about an inch for me in Mpls. 

My prediction for the metro:
2"-3" tomorrow 
1/2" Saturday
1.5-2" Sunday

Or absolutely nothing! Take your pick.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'll take nothing. My account that broke the contract hasn't paid for this month yet, nor has my 2 other largest accounts. 

My checking account can't cover 2 more snowfalls ontop of the 3 runs we did this week without those paid.


----------



## unit28

I'm on board with that SSS
My calc shows better precip chances between 12pm and 6pm With higher pops around 5pm
Precip amounts to be better than .10 on Fri. around 5pm brings the chances for heavy snow.

just my .02

edit, question is how much rain will we see Tu?


----------



## BOSS LAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1429710 said:


> I'll take nothing. My account that broke the contract hasn't paid for this month yet, nor has my 2 other largest accounts.
> 
> My checking account can't cover 2 more snowfalls ontop of the 3 runs we did this week without those paid.


I hear ya, I alread sent out my invoices for the month on the 18th so I dont get paid for these runs until March. 
:crying:
Dang gas.... ($4 summer).... 

You know what else is the best? I decided to get the plows off all the trucks, put the plows away. Wash the trucks this morning, come back to the office to check the weather and were getting snow tomorrow. Gotta love it Thumbs Up


----------



## jschmitz93

I could use this storm to miss us as well. Doesnt sound like I can get the parts that I need to fix my plow until next week... Fricken Awesome.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Whats wrong with you guys that don't want snow. A couple tiny storms and you can't handle any more? How in the world did you make it through last year
I completely understand the big job you lost Lawnmwrman, that sucks but c'mon. I'm starting to think you don't like plowing A few weeks back you didn't want snow so you could get your logs out. My mom always told me that "There's starving plowers in Iowa that would love our snow." I might of got that entirely wrong, I'm not sure. Its not going to happen but I would like to see snow every other day through Marchpayup

Edit: Nws bumped me up to 1-2" from 1"


----------



## BOSS LAWN

SSS Inc.;1429888 said:


> Whats wrong with you guys that don't want snow. A couple tiny storms and you can't handle any more? How in the world did you make it through last year
> I completely understand the big job you lost Lawnmwrman, that sucks but c'mon. I'm starting to think you don't like plowing A few weeks back you didn't want snow so you could get your logs out. My mom always told me that "There's starving plowers in Iowa that would love our snow." I might of got that entirely wrong, I'm not sure. Its not going to happen but I would like to see snow every other day through Marchpayup
> 
> Edit: Nws bumped me up to 1-2" from 1"


You have a point on my end, i do want snow!


----------



## jschmitz93

Its not that I dont want it, believe me I do. I have a couple of snowmobiles that have seen my a$$ in a while. Its that I'm dead in the water right now and I dont think that my 19" single stage will be able to clear my lots for me.


----------



## mnlefty

I really don't know what to make of this one for tomorrow. NAM model shows a band across the northern border and another pocket down through central Iowa. GFS shows 1 band right through Central MN and the Cities... and the TV folks have been talking about southern MN.

NWS for Edina says only *50%* chance of snow, but new accumulations of 1-2 inches. In the grand scheme of things it really doesn't matter to me, except that I have a funeral tomorrow and will have a lot of family in town and I wish I wouldn't have to be looking out the window all afternoon.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jschmitz93;1429900 said:


> Its not that I dont want it, believe me I do. I have a couple of snowmobiles that have seen my a$$ in a while. Its that I'm dead in the water right now and I dont think that my 19" single stage will be able to clear my lots for me.


On the plus you would have all weekend to get those lots clean! Nothing worse than a key piece of equipment down. Don't get too worried yet. This storm could be a fluke. Models are all over the place right now and just like the rest of the year so far, so are the local forecasters. What broke on your plow?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1429888 said:


> Whats wrong with you guys that don't want snow. A couple tiny storms and you can't handle any more? How in the world did you make it through last year
> I completely understand the big job you lost Lawnmwrman, that sucks but c'mon. I'm starting to think you don't like plowing A few weeks back you didn't want snow so you could get your logs out. My mom always told me that "There's starving plowers in Iowa that would love our snow." I might of got that entirely wrong, I'm not sure. Its not going to happen but I would like to see snow every other day through Marchpayup
> 
> Edit: Nws bumped me up to 1-2" from 1"


I don't mind snow, I just mind my cash flow. I still have $9,000 in receivables from last month, that once it goes 30 days, you really have no idea when it's going to come in.

We plowed 3 times this week already. For 3 trucks I have $1,000 in fuel plus 1.5 pallets of salt, with the labor on top of it.

I'm just saying hold off for a week so I can get some reposnses from these people as to where my money is.

I like snowplowing. I'm really starting to hate the management part of it.


----------



## hummer81

jschmitz93;1429900 said:


> Its not that I dont want it, believe me I do. I have a couple of snowmobiles that have seen my a$$ in a while. Its that I'm dead in the water right now and I dont think that my 19" single stage will be able to clear my lots for me.


Jschmitz93 I'm sure you have plan B. If you get in a pinch I could give you a hand. I only have amount 6 hours of work on my plate. I am up in Andover as well. Best of luck to all praying for snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's going to have to be closer to the 2" than the 1" in order to do anything. That blacktop is getting heated up today, and without much of a cool down tonight, then above freezing tomorrow forecast for highs, the radiant heat is going take care of a fair amount of the snow.


----------



## jschmitz93

SSS Inc.;1429953 said:


> On the plus you would have all weekend to get those lots clean! Nothing worse than a key piece of equipment down. Don't get too worried yet. This storm could be a fluke. Models are all over the place right now and just like the rest of the year so far, so are the local forecasters. What broke on your plow?


Well after my pump motor went out and I got that fixed we were looking at the hydro tank trying to figure out where and why my slow leak suddenly turned into a fast leak and noticed that I had blown the tank out of wack. Had to order a new tank assembly and hope that we can get it to seal up nice again. I went out and finished my run but I burned through about a quart of fluid an hour.

We are thinking that the back pressure from me hitting a curb with one of my wings might have done it. Along with the fact that I may have had a little too much fluid in the tank. Hard to know for sure but thats all we could come up with. Seems like that could happen.


----------



## PrimoSR

NWS just upped my zip to a 60% chance of 1" - 3".


----------



## jschmitz93

hummer81;1430012 said:


> Jschmitz93 I'm sure you have plan B. If you get in a pinch I could give you a hand. I only have amount 6 hours of work on my plate. I am up in Andover as well. Best of luck to all praying for snow.


Thanks. I am working on my back up plan. I will go shovel the driveways if I have too. I would however look a little funny shoveling my commercials with my plastic shovel. I'm sure it will all work out in the end, at least thats what my mom always said.

Hell with it. Bring on the snow.


----------



## qualitycut

Nws just dropped to 70% but raised totals to 1-3 hmmm


----------



## unit28

Where are we now for tomorrows temps ?
I saw early this morning we were in for a good amount of warm up headin our way.

Yesterday we didn't have melting like today.
And as LMN22 pointed out..... we do now
Not sure if this will all come together as planned for tomorrow.

Phase 1 might split, and the rockies are trying to rob the train again. We'll see if it'll get enough orographic lift to punch the forcasted precip up to snuff.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

However, with the melting, there will be no lack of moisture.


----------



## jschmitz93

I have bad news for all of you hoping for some snow. They got the part for my plow and I should have it fixed by 10 or 11 tom morn. So that means we wont even get a dusting tom... Sorry to be the bearer of bad news...


----------



## unit28

LATEST MODEL CONSENSUS IS FOR LIGHT TO LOCALLY MDT PCPN AMTS ASSOC WITH THIS
FEATURE.......

good % of moisture is on the backside from the Tetons down to the Wasatch{ called the upslope}
The downslope of the system heading Eastward is on track of the latest model consensus.

RH is down nearly 25% from yesterday.
Yes, no doubt moisture is in the air.02
Cam shot inclusive on the PAW system


----------



## snowman55

What? ..................


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

IT'S GOING TO SNOW!!!!


got it??


----------



## unit28

snowman55;1430172 said:


> What? ..................


aside from the southern side of the conus As depicted in the precip map The system from the PW is slamming the Rockies again. With that mt region in the pathway, we may loose some of that moderate precip due to necessary vertical influence.


----------



## hummer81

jschmitz93;1430147 said:


> I have bad news for all of you hoping for some snow. They got the part for my plow and I should have it fixed by 10 or 11 tom morn. So that means we wont even get a dusting tom... Sorry to be the bearer of bad news...


Good news on the part. I respectfully disagree. I wanna be going up to Alexandria to visit and fish sat. morning so the system will stall and hit metro sat. early morning with an amount of 3 inches. I am just tired of putting the plow on and off for just a dusting.


----------



## albhb3

but damn look at that storm down south


----------



## BOSS LAWN

Metro for 3inches tomorrow? Sounds like a plan but wont put the blades on until it starts and I get a final amount.


----------



## banonea

jschmitz93;1429875 said:


> I could use this storm to miss us as well. Doesnt sound like I can get the parts that I need to fix my plow until next week... Fricken Awesome.


Have you tried Michaels in lacross wi, they got most western parts in stock. there # is 608-782-7800. hey have the best price around that I have foundpayup


----------



## deicepro

There is a western and boss dealer in Buffalo Mn. Snowplows Plus 763.682.5536
He has a ton of parts....


----------



## SSS Inc.

NWS has me at 1-3. That falls nicely into my morning prediction.

Also, I wasn't gonna say anything but NWS spilled the beans in their discussion. Next wed. is looking more promising with every passing day for a decent sized storm.


----------



## unit28

we'll see something here shortly ...maybe


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1430511 said:


> we'll see something here shortly ...maybe


 I hope so!


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1429888 said:


> Whats wrong with you guys that don't want snow. A couple tiny storms and you can't handle any more? How in the world did you make it through last year


No kidding! Remember last year how this thread was full of people hoping it wouldn't snow? I couldn't believe what I was reading. It's not nearly as bad this season but the negativity is definitely starting to creep into here again


----------



## unit28

ha...got something....still going with my prediction of higher pop chances at 5pm
however I can't see an influx of enough precip to make any accumulation better than an inch around these parts. Still thinking a split only wider for the heavier amounts.


----------



## Eronningen

I'm still seeing 1.5"-1.7" for Rochester. Starting around noon and ending by 5pm or so. We'll see I guess. I would make for a real good month


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

hummer81;1430223 said:


> Good news on the part. I respectfully disagree. I wanna be going up to Alexandria to visit and fish sat. morning so the system will stall and hit metro sat. early morning with an amount of 3 inches. I am just tired of putting the plow on and off for just a dusting.


That's why you have an old plow on a dedicated plow truck that is such a pain in the @$$ to remove that you just leave it on all winter!


----------



## unit28

Eronningen;1430676 said:


> I'm still seeing 1.5"-1.7" for Rochester. Starting around noon and ending by 5pm or so. We'll see I guess. I would make for a real good month


don't get me wrong.
I'm not saying snow only at 5pm, I'm saying higher amount of precip about that time.
And let's all hope for something to happen and keep the ball rolling.

Myself, I hope it snows nice 2" snowfalls daily. Kinda bad if it slows down. Then I won't be keeping my lights on That'd be bad for me, I might loose some post time and may loose a bit of accuracy. I need those lights on so I can see which way a storm moves at night. like them big fishin boats with lighthouses. I need the lights...yep.


----------



## unit28

ever go outside and watch stuff buzzing around in the sky at night?

First time for me seeing a sattellite was back in the late 70's 
We camped out at Meeks Cabin Dam in the Wasatch Mt's {no tent}
My dad didn't bring an ax for firewood so he dragged a big dead tree and caughht the end of it on fire.
Stayed lit most of the night without catching the timbers ablaze somehow.

, we sat around drinking cofee eatin smores and yammerin about ufo's. Later we seen a teeny light just going across the sky, freaked me out as a kid. 

So with no tent and just in sleeping bags and flippin cold up there that night we crashed out.
Next morning we woke up and it had snowed on us. We were covered in frost actually, 
I don't know why we didn't wake up in the middle of the night. But it was an experience I'll never forget.


Anyway if you're looking for stuff flying around in the sky at night,{besides snow}
here's something new.

ASTEROID FLYBY: Newly-discovered asteroid 2012 BX34 will fly past Earth on Jan. 27th only 77,000 km (0.2 lunar distances) away. There is no danger of a collision with the 14-meter wide space rock. Advanced amateur astronomers might be able to observe the flyby as the asteroid brightens to 14th magnitude just before closest approach on Friday at 1530 UT.


It's that bright blue light in the Southern Sky, looks awesome.


----------



## Willman940

Dang Unit, you've really kicked your drawings up a notch, you should put that one on the fridge!


----------



## IDST

Took a couple pavement temps and had anywhere crime 20-27


----------



## albhb3

So whats the NWS saying for next week. Not looking forward to monday morning I get to go get my wisdom teeth removed :crying:


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;1430798 said:


> So whats the NWS saying for next week. Not looking forward to monday morning I get to go get my wisdom teeth removed :crying:


They just mentioned a possibility for measurable snow on Wed.. For the last few days I have seen hints of a better storm from some of the models(not 1-2" as we have had thus far this year). At times I have seen a lot of moisture associated with this event. Its early and it could be a bust but they mentioned it as well. Wisdom teeth are no fun. I had mine out back when I was in school. They gave me some great pain meds though They will put you under and you'll never feel a thing. Watch out for dry sockets though, ouch.


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;1430804 said:


> They just mentioned a possibility for measurable snow on Wed.. For the last few days I have seen hints of a better storm from some of the models(not 1-2" as we have had thus far this year). At times I have seen a lot of moisture associated with this event. Its early and it could be a bust but they mentioned it as well. Wisdom teeth are no fun. I had mine out back when I was in school. They gave me some great pain meds though They will put you under and you'll never feel a thing. Watch out for dry sockets though, ouch.


Ahh got ya Im hoping for 8-10 so it actually looks like winter and not march. ya Ive heard dry sockets are no fun my moms had those and couldnt move for a week. Just glad I dont smoke in this situation


----------



## deicepro

albhb3;1430810 said:


> Ahh got ya Im hoping for 8-10 so it actually looks like winter and not march. ya Ive heard dry sockets are no fun my moms had those and couldnt move for a week. Just glad I dont smoke in this situation


Lots of narcotics.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Don't look now, but djaugsch's theory of the 2nd shift guy at NWS bumping up totals, just to have the 3rd shift guy lower them back down is in play.

I see all of the places that had bumped up to 1-3" yesterday afternoon are now down to less than an inch possible.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1430620 said:


> ha...got something....still going with my prediction of higher pop chances at 5pm
> however I can't see an influx of enough precip to make any accumulation better than an inch around these parts.* Still thinking a split only wider for the heavier amounts.*


Looks like you called it unit.


----------



## Camden

I came across this link today ---> http://www.stcloudstate.edu/weather/default.asp

The forecast is centered around my area but if you scroll to the bottom there are lots of useful links that we could all make use of. Check it out.


----------



## IDST

Camden;1431033 said:


> I came across this link today ---> http://www.stcloudstate.edu/weather/default.asp
> 
> The forecast is centered around my area but if you scroll to the bottom there are lots of useful links that we could all make use of. Check it out.


I like that site thanks!

Looking at the radar on it it looks to be filling in behind right now where earlier it looked like a skinny band heading out way. I wonder how much of it is hitting the ground.

Channel 4 and 5 had us down in the cities at a coating to two inches. (not sure how they can not get it a little closer than that) and channel 9 this morning said only flurries. didn't get a chance to see 11.


----------



## exmark1

Im in Alexandria where that band came through about an hour ago and it's still coming down, It was damn near white out conditions for an hour I would bet we got close to an inch already and it's still coming down just starting to lighten up a bit


----------



## IDST

exmark1;1431047 said:


> Im in Alexandria where that band came through about an hour ago and it's still coming down, It was damn near white out conditions for an hour I would bet we got close to an inch already and it's still coming down just starting to lighten up a bit


hopefully she comes south a little


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I stick by my post yesterday, especially since the sun is out this morning.


The roads in the shade by me are already wet from the suns rays heating them up. 

It's not going to cloud over anytime soon and the blacktop is getting warmer and warmer.warmer


----------



## Eronningen

unit28;1430716 said:


> don't get me wrong.
> I'm not saying snow only at 5pm, I'm saying higher amount of precip about that time.
> And let's all hope for something to happen and keep the ball rolling.
> 
> Myself, I hope it snows nice 2" snowfalls daily. Kinda bad if it slows down. Then I won't be keeping my lights on That'd be bad for me, I might loose some post time and may loose a bit of accuracy. I need those lights on so I can see which way a storm moves at night. like them big fishin boats with lighthouses. I need the lights...yep.


You quoted me and than wrote some stuff but I'm not sure what you were trying to say to me.


----------



## deicepro

It's going to snow in the metro....today...because I'm going to the waterpark with the family and I didn't line anyone up to service my accounts.....


----------



## Eronningen

They have it backed down to 1.2" here in Rochester by 5 pm. Pavement temp at 34 now but dropping to 31 afternoon.


----------



## cole22

The flurries are starting.... and will probably not get anything....oh how i wish it was last winter again!


----------



## deicepro

Eronningen;1431085 said:


> They have it backed down to 1.2" here in Rochester by 5 pm. Pavement temp at 34 now but dropping to 31 afternoon.


Where are you in Rochester? Near Apache Mall?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1431072 said:


> I stick by my post yesterday, especially since the sun is out this morning.
> 
> The roads in the shade by me are already wet from the suns rays heating them up.
> 
> It's not going to cloud over anytime soon and the blacktop is getting warmer and warmer.warmer


You must be just barely North enough to be in the sun. Down here in S. Mpls its been cloudy all morning. That sun is the worst as we get towards the second half of the season. We really need to up these little storms to the 3-4" range so if a little melts it won't matter.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Nevermind. It's cloudy now.


----------



## unit28

Maybe it's just me but I see more precip lined up for Sunday than todays amounts.
Just my .02 from checking sat photos in the PW from CN.

Jag,
check the top of Idaho for an inbound chance to raise prcp amounts for us later today.
It'll be a short burst if anything comes together.

This is what we have out there for precip right now.


----------



## unit28

Willman940;1430744 said:


> Dang Unit, you've really kicked your drawings up a notch, you should put that one on the fridge!





Eronningen;1431078 said:


> You quoted me and than wrote some stuff but I'm not sure what you were trying to say to me.


@ Eronningen

My misunderstanding,
I thought you were saying I said no snow until 5pm. That's why I said...don't get me wrong
{in a respectful mannor}

The above quote was in a seperate referance I was making about the cities being lit up like a blazing furnace.

that was a cam photo and sat photo taken at the same time. At night obviously

The cities sure are bright with no clouds.


----------



## qualitycut

So Sss and unit we going to get some snow still?


----------



## jschmitz93

Plow's fixed... So I started doing my snow dance again. Bring it on.


----------



## Ranger620

Light snow has started in rogers.The end looks to be near wilmar my guess is its out of here by 2pm and we see a 1/2"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Flurries JUST started here in Forest Lake.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1431153 said:


> So Sss and unit we going to get some snow still?


I say yes, just because we have flurries now in Isanti
Good thing I salted everything last night;;;I was worried I might have to deal with rush hour.

It'd be nice if this would all come together.please please please....


----------



## ryde307

Snowing pretty heavy in Chanhassen/Minnetonka area right now. Just got another load of bulk and sidewalk salt so it should stop and become 50 and sunny shortly.


----------



## IDST

light snow in st. louis park.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

How come no one is complaining about "THE DOME" today?????????

Also, that'll be a pretty quick dump of snow with that line that's on the back edge. There's a 1/2" in 10 minutes as that passes.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1431215 said:


> How come no one is complaining about "THE DOME" today?????????
> 
> Also, that'll be a pretty quick dump of snow with that line that's on the back edge. There's a 1/2" in 10 minutes as that passes.


I think you need this. Got it in a email today


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

I'd be surprised if we even need to salt. Going to be 35* today, they originally said it was going to start at 8am they were only 4 hours off


----------



## unit28

that squall is pretty awesome.
Wonder if it might come down as graupel or sleet


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1431225 said:


> I think you need this. Got it in a email today


HA!

You'd be surprised how many times I've been sent that link.

The guy that has it is on Plowsite.... SNOWLORD


----------



## Ranger620

Its stopped here in rogers, waiting for that band in buffalo to come through. Just got back from a quick drive and every thing is still wet. I would be surprised to see a salt event even as well.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Well its snowing like a real storm in south mpls now. Coming down pretty fast. At this rate you would get an inch an hour but I don't think it will last long enough:realmad:


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Been snowing here for 1 1/2hrs and it's just starting to stick to the street, and the snow is picking up but it looks like it will be out of here in an hour


----------



## SSS Inc.

Oh the joy of living in the city! My flamboyant neighbor is out with a broom clearing his 50' of sidewalk. By the time he gets to the other end its already covered again. I really hope this lasts an hour so I can see just how long he is willing to sweep.


----------



## unit28

,

pretty cool since the wrap of warm temps sandwiched between the squall is above freezing.

It's dumping wet sticky snow.


----------



## qualitycut

Sss what you have there


----------



## Greenery

Looks like it's pretty much done here (15 miles west of plymouth) ended up with right about an inch.


----------



## unit28

1/2 inch Isanti...still snowing but very small flakes now
Snow has really stuck to trees out here.
I don't think wind is going to be effective at removing it.

It ain't 5pm, but it's 5 o'clock somewhere

I'd give this one to SSSThumbs Up


----------



## banonea

was flurries here but now they have stoped. I was hoping to try out my new backdrag edge tonight, never used one but it dont look like i will


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1431299 said:


> Sss what you have there


About 3/8", It snowed real hard for about 15 minutes then got light again. I don't think you'll be coming to Mpls today. Still snowing lightly though. Anything treated with salt is wet but my streets are white because A: They rarely plow my street and B: They don't salt my street either.


----------



## qualitycut

Thanks well I guess like unit said its 5 oclock somewhere


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1431328 said:


> Thanks well I guess like unit said its 5 oclock somewhere


Hold on there, just looked outside and the flakes are the size of a 50cent piece and falling fast!!!!!payup


----------



## qualitycut

Well if ya get a chance when it stops could ya shoot a total


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1431333 said:


> Well if ya get a chance when it stops could ya shoot a total


No problem


----------



## unit28

looks like an inch total here
stay safe out there y'all.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

All done here, a super fluffy 3/4" that all fell in 45 minutes


----------



## SSS Inc.

The damn urban heat island is kicking my ass this year. my 3/8" has compacted to a wet heavy 5/16" even though I have giant flakes its just not able to keep up with the melting.


----------



## mnlefty

SSS Inc.;1431359 said:


> The damn urban heat island is kicking my ass this year. my 3/8" has compacted to a wet heavy 5/16" even though I have giant flakes its just not able to keep up with the melting.


SSS we're always close on totals... I've been in st Paul for a funeral all day... safe to say I probably don't need to get back and run my 1" resi route?


----------



## Greenery

lol, you know it's a bad winter when guys are measuring it by the 1/16 of an inch..

These 1 inch snowfalls are getting old, the least it could do is snow a solid 2 inches at a time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1/8" in Wyoming, now drizzle????


----------



## djagusch

SSS Inc.;1431339 said:


> No problem


Check your pm's. I sent you something of blacktop work.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Almost all melted off the truck already:crying:, guess it's beer thirty


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1/2" of thick white slop in Lino Lakes.


----------



## jschmitz93

Most I what I had on the car is gone. That's what I get for getting nervous about not having the plow running and now that it is working... No snow


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1431215 said:


> How come no one is complaining about "THE DOME" today?????????
> 
> Also, that'll be a pretty quick dump of snow with that line that's on the back edge. There's a 1/2" in 10 minutes as that passes.


Hey I was going to put up something funny about that last night.... however after carefull consideration and thoughts of fevered bashing that would have taken place, I decided not to
was snowing at a good clip in eagan everything is wet now and nothings left. I see a salt run in order and thats about it


----------



## PrimoSR

banonea;1431320 said:


> was flurries here but now they have stoped. I was hoping to try out my new backdrag edge tonight, never used one but it dont look like i will


You'll like it, makes a big diff.


----------



## PrimoSR

qualitycut;1431225 said:


> I think you need this. Got it in a email today


That's awesome.


----------



## albhb3

^ hey I think that guy is from mn I think thats a $30,000 attachment and the 2nd comment on that vid is priceless


----------



## SSS Inc.

Qaulity,

If you're not at the bar yet go ahead and go. It stopped and is melting. Try your luck at some more pull tabs instead.payup

DJ: Didn't see that, checking it now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

/4" at Univ. 280.... downtown has a coating.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

FWIW, raining in White Bear Lake and freezing. You salt guys might want to pay attention!!


----------



## Eronningen

deicepro;1431089 said:


> Where are you in Rochester? Near Apache Mall?


I plow mainly NE and NW Rochester areas. I live East of Rochester about 12 miles. Why, whats up?


----------



## Eronningen

Rochester was nothing but a flash in the pan. Melt on contact.


----------



## ryde307

We are starting salting at 8. With all the moisture on the ground and temps getting low should be a fair amount of ice tonight.


----------



## Advantage

We ended up with almost 2" across the board. We are going to hit *everything *this evening for the first time all year!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1431553 said:


> We are starting salting at 8. With all the moisture on the ground and temps getting low should be a fair amount of ice tonight.


The townhome I'm at in White Bear, the drive is glare ice. Black, but glare ice.

However, it's a sidewalk only salt account.

If the slush is still down, it's not as slick.


----------



## albhb3

slicker than a banana peel in eagan


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just found out that another group of accounts I do was closed today.

Patriot Bank Minnesota was a group of 3 banks I've been doing since '00. 

I've known for a while that they were in tough shape, but I always got paid.

This means that every bank (at one time 14) that I maintain(ed) has now been closed by the feds and has changed hands.

So far I've kept them all, except for 1 which they've completely closed the branch and the Federal Reserve owns the building.

I'll have to stop in on Monday and see what's going on with my contract.

I am going to assume they will carry it out until April 30, at which point the rest of the issues of running the banks will be resolved.

It's a small bank out of Savage, First Resource Bank that is growing in size from $14 million in assets to $114M in assets.


----------



## unit28

not sure if y'all give a hoot but here's the squall line forming at 1230pm this afternoon.
You can see the nice samich of warm and cool temps.

The upper level low formed 2 troughs with an Easterly Flow. The lower level trough barely made it through without loosing 100% of it's pecip in tow, but did force enough warm temps to influence snow totals at the airport @ .01
If that lower trough wouldn't have developed so far south it'd been a pretty good day. 
I just got back from McGreggor not much to play in up there either.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1431906 said:


> Just found out that another group of accounts I do was closed today.
> .


all that sounds crazy
Hope everything works out for you LMN22,


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Soooo anyone look at the forecast for next week??? I actually had a dream last night that people were doing clean ups


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That's funny. I was dreaming it was 70 and I would have to start cutting grass soon.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1432342 said:


> Soooo anyone look at the forecast for next week??? I actually had a dream last night that people were doing clean ups


Haha I've seen nothing on the mainstream... I heard rumors of a small storm (4-8) for mid week or something like that on weather.com ussmileyflag


----------



## unit28

I got a dollar on this spot EDIT...YES TONIGHT

Seeing how there's no mention of the NE lift from the lower track on discussions
my sneaky suspicions are it'll raise the precip amount if they converge.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

BOSS LAWN;1432371 said:


> Haha I've seen nothing on the mainstream... I heard rumors of a small storm (4-8) for mid week or something like that on weather.com ussmileyflag


Not sure where you get your info, it's going to be in the high 30's low 40's.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1431906 said:


> Just found out that another group of accounts I do was closed today.
> 
> Patriot Bank Minnesota was a group of 3 banks I've been doing since '00.
> 
> I've known for a while that they were in tough shape, but I always got paid.
> 
> This means that every bank (at one time 14) that I maintain(ed) has now been closed by the feds and has changed hands.
> 
> So far I've kept them all, except for 1 which they've completely closed the branch and the Federal Reserve owns the building.
> 
> I'll have to stop in on Monday and see what's going on with my contract.
> 
> I am going to assume they will carry it out until April 30, at which point the rest of the issues of running the banks will be resolved.
> 
> It's a small bank out of Savage, First Resource Bank that is growing in size from $14 million in assets to $114M in assets.


Your bank made the news, BTW did you find a something to keep your Kubota busy? Maybe something down by University Ave? If so I saw your guy Monday, it's a sweet little setup


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1431906 said:


> Just found out that another group of accounts I do was closed today..


I feel your pain. Over the years I have had my fair share. Most recent was mr. Rudy boswitch from home valu. Stuck me for several$$$ and Levitz. Although levitz I got about 80% of my money owed I never saw a dime from home valu. I actually went in and said my piece with dan boswitch face to face, he promised me I would get paid and to please not stop plowing there locations as they were still open to reduce inventory. I stopped though. Bad part was the bank that took it over never even gave me a chance to get any $ back by continuing service and they hired some one else to come in on a call basis.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1432663 said:


> Your bank made the news, BTW did you find a something to keep your Kubota busy? Maybe something down by University Ave? If so I saw your guy Monday, it's a sweet little setup


I've rented it out to Polaris through my Kubota dealer for 5 weeks.

They're using it at their R & D facility here in Wyoming, MN.

What channel news?


----------



## unit28

I saw this doodad awhile ago,

looks like a wave I saw once on a lake.
it just popped up from no where and just rolled as pretty as you please 
across the whole lake.


----------



## unit28

stoopid wave, it crashed up my plotting.
{Or in other words...same ol same ol.} 
as it's just sliding down the border again.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone have any accumulation anywhere?

I'd rather not get up and check my <1/4" accounts if I can get away with it.


----------



## Ranger620

light flurries in rogers no accuulation


----------



## wizardsr

Nothing yet in Elk River, my wife just left St Louis Park and said there's a little coating down there. I get to get up regardless, got a big church to service by 7 and a bowling alley by 9, not to mention apartments. Thumbs Up No days off til April for this cat. ussmileyflag


----------



## AuroraMSP

Just very light flurries here in Champlin. Nothing accumulating yet.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1432721 said:


> I've rented it out to Polaris through my Kubota dealer for 5 weeks.
> 
> They're using it at their R & D facility here in Wyoming, MN.
> 
> What channel news?


Ch 9 had a write up.

Polaris has quite the place up there, the company I worked for is the Atlas Copco distributor. I was at the plant many times, I was even there before it was open starting the compressed air system

Someone has a Kubota with a Boss V doing walks and stuff around the light rail, thought it might be you because you are down that way. Didn't want to blab what it was incase it was you.

Super light flurries in Blaine


----------



## unit28

I stuck a spotlight out the window....I see nuthin.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My acccount is just south of University, 2 blocks west of 280.

You can blab. Right now I wouldn't mind if the piece disappeared. Once I get it back from Polaris, I think I'll run it down to Fahey Auctions. I was going to use it for spraying at parks for the city, but since I lost that account too, I can't justify it sitting around.


----------



## djagusch

Amybody near st paul?


----------



## deicepro

LwnmwrMan22;1432953 said:


> My acccount is just south of University, 2 blocks west of 280.
> 
> You can blab. Right now I wouldn't mind if the piece disappeared. Once I get it back from Polaris, I think I'll run it down to Fahey Auctions. I was going to use it for spraying at parks for the city, but since I lost that account too, I can't justify it sitting around.


What about k-bid? Stuff always goes crazy high on there.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

K-bid... then I could bid it up myself...

Hey big guy, look at the radar. There hasn't even been snow in St. Paul, sheesh.....


----------



## AuroraMSP

It's about done for the north metro. 30 minutes top and just a trace.


----------



## deicepro

I'm guessing 1/4" total...enough to do sidewalks!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Np guessing please... I don't want to do them if I don't have to...... so THERE!!!


----------



## unit28

I need a new radar to stare at.
I guess the wave pulled through after all.

This one had it all sliding down the border. You can see that on frame one and now on the latest it shows a blow up of precip over the metro. Called for an inch by 2am over metro, but I'm not relying on this thing.

stay safe y'all


----------



## ryde307

Does anyone know how much snow in Minneapolis? There is 3/8 or so in excelsior chan should get to around 1/2 inch.


----------



## PrimoSR

I was in Edina 30 minutes ago, there was 1/2". Same in Orono, still snowing lightly.


----------



## AuroraMSP

Been done in Champlin for awhile and I can't even tell it snowed.


----------



## PrimoSR

PrimoSR;1433002 said:


> I was in Edina 30 minutes ago, there was 1/2". Same in Orono, still snowing lightly.


I should clarify, it is a very light 1/2".


----------



## banonea

light flurrys in rochester. didn even knowit snowed. done at this point but radar show's more on the way but only suppose to be less than a inch......


----------



## SSS Inc.

Pretty steady light snow in south Mpls. Not any more than 3/8" or so at this point. Been pretty much the same since around 10:00. Looks like winter out there though in my neck of the woods. Its the "sparkling" type of snow. It seems to keep developing a bit and heading my way.


----------



## IDST

i saw that too SSS. Can't figure this one out. Every time I look at radar it keeps filling in to the northwest. Sure is nice and fluffy.


----------



## Green Grass

About a 1/2 inch on the ground here and still coming down just got home from the excel center and it was snowing decent down there


----------



## qualitycut

Just looked out the window of the bar and there is maybe a quarter inch here


----------



## djagusch

Green Grass;1433018 said:


> About a 1/2 inch on the ground here and still coming down just got home from the excel center and it was snowing decent down there


How much was there on the ground near the excel center?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Nothing in Blaine, just the 1/16" from earlier


----------



## Green Grass

djagusch;1433039 said:


> How much was there on the ground near the excel center?


About a 1/4 when we left at 10


----------



## banonea

we got 1" in rochester now. going out to start on accounts. I got 27 of them with a 1" trigger. it will be fun, no shovelers tonight didnt think we were going to get enough to worry about it, o well time to make the donuts.....


----------



## wizardsr

Zip zero nada in Elk River, Rogers had a dusting if you can call it that, Plymouth and Golden Valley had a coating to 1/4" depending on which way the wind blew at that moment... Blasted off the walks and threw some salt, home eating breakfast within 4 hours. Thumbs Up

But all I really wanna know is WTF is up with MNDOT and Hennepin County??? OMG, blades down, plowing nothing but air, and spark show galore!  Morons... Wonder how many cutting edges us tax payers bought tonight! :realmad:


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

wizardsr;1433075 said:


> Zip zero nada in Elk River, Rogers had a dusting if you can call it that, Plymouth and Golden Valley had a coating to 1/4" depending on which way the wind blew at that moment... Blasted off the walks and threw some salt, home eating breakfast within 4 hours. Thumbs Up
> 
> But all I really wanna know is WTF is up with MNDOT and Hennepin County??? OMG, blades down, plowing nothing but air, and spark show galore!  Morons... Wonder how many cutting edges us tax payers bought tonight! :realmad:


Doesn't it make ya think WTF they are thinking?? I see it all the time, maybe all the sparks and friction cause the dusting of snow to melt then it freezes letting them put down MORE salt It almost seems like a competition to see how much salt and how many cutting edges they can use up. There is no rhyme or reason for what or when they do something either, example the city came by with the blade down spreading salt at noon on Wednesday when the dusting already melted off but yet they NEVER came by after the freezing rain crap on Monday. Same thing on New Years they came by 2 days later but they will come by when there is NOTHING to do


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It goes without saying, they "have" to burn up the cutting edges. It's in the budget, and if they use the budget, it will be directed to another entity.

Yes, it's waste. My cousin's husband works for MNDot out of Forest Lake. He says all the time that there is so much waste with both material and time it drives him nuts.

He comes from a self employed family so he was raised on budgets and cutting costs. The family has had to basically shut the construction company down, so he took a job with the state to pays his immidiate family's bills. 

He's wanted to walk off the job more than once because he gets so frustrated at tax money just being thrown away.


----------



## banonea

we got 1" to !.5" in Rochester. got started at about 3:00 and just got home. nice easy night. time to take a nap, been upo since 10:30am yesterday, just could not sleep last night. glad I didnt, some people wold have been pissy


----------



## qualitycut

Yea its pretty sad how the state/counties work. We had a 1/4 inch last night and the had the plows out last night. My uncle is a higher up for MNdot and I hear some pretty messed up stories about how they spend their money. If its in the budget and they dont they lose it. I wish I had that problem.


----------



## Eronningen

banonea;1433201 said:


> we got 1" to !.5" in Rochester. got started at about 3:00 and just got home. nice easy night. time to take a nap, been upo since 10:30am yesterday, just could not sleep last night. glad I didnt, some people wold have been pissy


My crew and I started at 4am. I had em all on call despite KTTC's bunk forecast of "A flake or two". I watch a weather website that as a rule is really been good. They have nailed the last 3 storms timing and amounts perfectly and said this last one was going to be 1.3" too! 
Many many guys got caught with pants down on this storm. Not many guys out at all this am. Like you say, 1"-1.5" all over town and all the plow boys were sleeping in!


----------



## unit28

{looking at todays precip history map of yesterdays run} 
I don't think my initial asumption was to far off on how the pony ran yesterday. I sure didn't expect to loose sight of it though when it was jumping the tracks.
.


----------



## qualitycut

So any predictions for tonight?


----------



## mnglocker

qualitycut;1433366 said:


> So any predictions for tonight?


Sunset. space filler


----------



## Camden

Measurable snow tonight.


----------



## Eronningen

Camden;1433382 said:


> Measurable snow tonight.


Depends where you live. Minneapolis/St. Paul .4" overnight. starting 11-12pm, ending 3-4 am with a touch of sleet or even some drops of freezing rain at the end. You'll have to get up towards the Duluth area to see an inch. Maybe a trace in Rochester.


----------



## Eronningen

unit28;1433301 said:


> {looking at todays precip history map of yesterdays run}
> I don't think my initial asumption was to far off on how the pony ran yesterday. I sure didn't expect to loose sight of it though when it was jumping the tracks.
> .


Unit28- 
You seem very educated with the weather forecasting. Whats your background or how is it so? That is if you don't mind me asking....


----------



## Willman940

Hey now I saw a couple of county plow's get some water on baker road along 494.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS shows about 3/4" for downtown area, more to the north.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

Eronningen;1433394 said:


> Depends where you live. Minneapolis/St. Paul .4" overnight. starting 11-12pm, ending 3-4 am with a touch of sleet or even some drops of freezing rain at the end. You'll have to get up towards the Duluth area to see an inch. Maybe a trace in Rochester.


So not even an inch tonight?


----------



## banonea

Eronningen;1433291 said:


> My crew and I started at 4am. I had em all on call despite KTTC's bunk forecast of "A flake or two". I watch a weather website that as a rule is really been good. They have nailed the last 3 storms timing and amounts perfectly and said this last one was going to be 1.3" too!
> Many many guys got caught with pants down on this storm. Not many guys out at all this am. Like you say, 1"-1.5" all over town and all the plow boys were sleeping in!


I know, we felt like the lone rangers of plowing last night. I didnt see a plow truck till around 6am. just got home from looking at some of the lots, any we plowed are clear to black top, anybody that didnt plow looks like a$$. I like small storms. my brother and I did 25 accounts ourselve's last night, didnt put anybody on stand by beacuse it didnt look like it was going to be anything, but it all went good, nothing broke, bonus:yow!:


----------



## Greenery

So did any of you plow any residential last night? I was out and about checking some places and the most I found was just under an inch. I did see a handful of guys clearing some commercial places. I hit a few of the one inch accounts, but I didn't even give a second thought on touching any of the residential. Then today i've gotten a couple calls from some resi's wondering if we're going to show up. Maybe I need a new ruler idk.


----------



## Willman940

did you tell them your per push rate?


----------



## BOSS LAWN

greenery;1433630 said:


> So did any of you plow any residential last night? I was out and about checking some places and the most I found was just under an inch. I did see a handful of guys clearing some commercial places. I hit a few of the one inch accounts, but I didn't even give a second thought on touching any of the residential. Then today i've gotten a couple calls from some resi's wondering if we're going to show up. Maybe I need a new ruler idk.


I did a few around my place, otherwise no.


----------



## unit28

Eronningen;1433397 said:


> Unit28-
> You seem very educated with the weather forecasting. Whats your background or how is it so? That is if you don't mind me asking....


ask away anytime.
I'm open minded and rely on feedback, suggestions, opinions, and after-thoughts.

I'm a transplant from Tx where we had no dendristic snow except two times the whole 40 years I lived there. Plenty of ice on the roads and small stock tanks that'd freeze up if it got cold enough. I can remember one of the times we had a dendristic snowfall, It piled up to 4 inches but by the time morning came it was all gone.
Through the winter season I would cut, split and deliver about 40 cords of firewood on average. love my Husqvarna....
{Since there's been some climate changes}, They finally bought plow's there in the DFW area just last year.

I've been in the green industry since the 70's and went full time in the late 1900's. {1987}
I've seen it all and done it twice as wrong as anyone but I tried learning from my mistakes. 
I've won awards for christmas light installations, and landscape projects.
I'm a certified applicator, licensed BPAT, irrigation designer and installer, certified in irrigation auditing plus many inclusive CEU hours in service etc. Owner operator of three divisions for landscaping, irrigation and lawn maintenance.

*And then I gave it all up*. We packed our bags and moved to MN.
I literally just gave everything I worked for to a long time school friend of mine.
He was actually a competitor who I held high regards to. He's now servicing over 400 acounts weekly just in residentials.

I'm literally starting over with just about no pot to pizz in, And no resources to get a foot in the door. I've tried getting jobs at different outfits like Arteca, Mickman's and a few others that actually thought I had to much experience. I just don't understand it. Heck I don't know everything just give me a job.

So now here I sit with my nose in the computer{ because it ain't gonna snow here tonight}
trying to learn about the weather. With this season I've learned quit alot.

Cascades are getting over 2 feet and we're getting jipped tonight. I actually thought this one would produce something . but it'll be Brainerd and north, Tu rain and Fri probably melt from all the warm air pooling this week,

PS If I'm ever yakin to much, y'all tell me. Lord knows I can ramble on.


----------



## banonea

unit28;1433658 said:


> ask away anytime.
> I'm open minded and rely on feedback, suggestions, opinions, and after-thoughts.
> 
> I'm a transplant from Tx where we had no dendristic snow except two times the whole 40 years I lived there. Plenty of ice on the roads and small stock tanks that'd freeze up if it got cold enough. I can remember one of the times we had a dendristic snowfall, It piled up to 4 inches but by the time morning came it was all gone.
> Through the winter season I would cut, split and deliver about 40 cords of firewood on average. love my Husqvarna....
> {Since there's been some climate changes}, They finally bought plow's there in the DFW area just last year.
> 
> I've been in the green industry since the 70's and went full time in the late 1900's. {1987}
> I've seen it all and done it twice as wrong as anyone but I tried learning from my mistakes.
> I've won awards for christmas light installations, and landscape projects.
> I'm a certified applicator, licensed BPAT, irrigation designer and installer, certified in irrigation auditing plus many inclusive CEU hours in service etc. Owner operator of three divisions for landscaping, irrigation and lawn maintenance.
> 
> *And then I gave it all up*. We packed our bags and moved to MN.
> I literally just gave everything I worked for to a long time school friend of mine.
> He was actually a competitor who I held high regards to. He's now servicing over 400 acounts weekly just in residentials.
> 
> I'm literally starting over with just about no pot to pizz in, And no resources to get a foot in the door. I've tried getting jobs at different outfits like Arteca, Mickman's and a few others that actually thought I had to much experience. I just don't understand it. Heck I don't know everything just give me a job.
> 
> So now here I sit with my nose in the computer{ because it ain't gonna snow here tonight}
> trying to learn about the weather. With this season I've learned quit alot.
> 
> Cascades are getting over 2 feet and we're getting jipped tonight. I actually thought this one would produce something . but it'll be Brainerd and north, Tu rain and Fri probably melt from all the warm air pooling this week,
> 
> PS If I'm ever yakin to much, y'all tell me. Lord knows I can ramble on.


Trust me, with somone like you on our side to give us a better idea of whats comming at us than the local weatrhermen, I dont think anybody minds:salute:


----------



## unit28

uh, I can not figure out this one though. I stood back about 5 feet and wanted to kill it.


----------



## djagusch

Unit, do you still think nothing is coming our way (cities to cambridge)?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Unit, I see it!!! 

I stood back five feet like you did and saw an evil face. Is that correct? This is like those eye crossing pictures(Can't remember what they're called).


----------



## Eronningen

greenery;1433630 said:


> So did any of you plow any residential last night? I was out and about checking some places and the most I found was just under an inch. I did see a handful of guys clearing some commercial places. I hit a few of the one inch accounts, but I didn't even give a second thought on touching any of the residential. Then today i've gotten a couple calls from some resi's wondering if we're going to show up. Maybe I need a new ruler idk.


Did every single residential. I've found its better to over perform and explain that than to get calls and try to explain why I didn't show up. To me in Rochester in was not even a question though.


----------



## unit28

djagusch;1433921 said:


> Unit, do you still think nothing is coming our way (cities to cambridge)?


Without all the hoopla of explanations it could be a mix of very ittle snow mixed with sleet and add up to an inch. Sleet due to the forcing warm front. After the AM commute expect alot of melting if we do get anything sticking. As far as an exact amount, under 3/4" is what I suspect.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1433939 said:


> Unit, I see it!!!
> 
> I stood back five feet like you did and saw an evil face. Is that correct? This is like those eye crossing pictures(Can't remember what they're called).


yep,,pure evil. Reminds me of my MIL


----------



## qualitycut

There is that dome around the metro again.


----------



## deicepro

I hope we get another 20 little putzy 1/2"+ snowfalls.....that would be better than sitting around and won't overkill personel and equipment....


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

CREEEEEPY


----------



## OC&D

unit28;1434012 said:


> yep,,pure evil. Reminds me of my MIL


And now we know why he moved to Minnesota. It does beg the question though, is it far enough?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just checked here near Wyoming. Even though the radar is full for the last couple of hours, not even a flurry has hit the ground yet.

Anyone see anything different yet?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I spoke too soon. We've got a coating now.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1434105 said:


> I spoke too soon. We've got a coating now.


Coating in BP, too bad what just fell and whatever is on the grass will melt this week...:realmad:


----------



## F350plowing

It was snowing really good in the clouds when I landed last night. Lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If you see this truck running around the north / northeast metro, feel free to run me off the road. I could use some spending money.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1434666 said:


> If you see this truck running around the north / northeast metro, feel free to run me off the road. I could use some spending money.


I feel your pain. Thia winter is taking a toll on the bank account.


----------



## exmark1

How would that help... would just get you a smashed up truck lol


----------



## wizardsr

LwnmwrMan22;1434666 said:


> If you see this truck running around the north / northeast metro, feel free to run me off the road. I could use some spending money.


Nope, not worth it, it's just a Dodge... :waving:

Now if it was a Chebbie with those immature nut things hangin from the trailer hitch... :laughing:

BTW, someone jizzed on your DOT number...


----------



## deicepro

So... Now what?
Anybody have plans?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Tomorrow I plan on meeting with my employee at the account that dropped the service agreement after one month. 

We are going to get the rest of my equipment, turn in the keys and the fob.

I've decided to take the high road. Explain that while I am disappointed that we could not work out something for the winter work, that we would like to continue working forward for the summer work. 

I figure as long as I'm on the property in the summer, I can pad some charges here and there to make up for the money I'll lose this winter.


----------



## albhb3

deicepro;1435043 said:


> So... Now what?
> Anybody have plans?


Yup sit around eat some ice cream and applesauce and let those pesky wisdom teeth holes heal up.. At least its not as bad as I was thinking it was going to be. Heck if I had a fulltime job this winter I could be at work today easy. I would like to say if anyone needs them done or have kids that do take them to Dakota valley oral they were excelent, the best part when I got into recovery I asked the fiance if I could touch her nipple:laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

albhb3;1435329 said:


> Yup sit around eat some ice cream and applesauce and let those pesky wisdom teeth holes heal up.. At least its not as bad as I was thinking it was going to be. Heck if I had a fulltime job this winter I could be at work today easy. I would like to say if anyone needs them done or have kids that do take them to Dakota valley oral they were excelent, the best part when I got into recovery I asked the fiance if I could touch her nipple:laughing:


Your fiance? Or was the dental assistant engaged??


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1435345 said:


> Your fiance? Or was the dental assistant engaged??


ohh the fiance, I wouldnt want to know what would have happened if it was the other way around


----------



## BOSS LAWN

Any weather updates for this week? Heard something about a weak system for Friday-Sat AM :yow!:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Nothing on JohnDee and NWS is sunny and mid 30's until Monday.


----------



## NBI Lawn

BOSS LAWN;1435588 said:


> Any weather updates for this week? Heard something about a weak system for Friday-Sat AM :yow!:


You heard wrong.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

NBI Lawn;1435594 said:


> You heard wrong.


Most likely... oh well... COD MW3 time.. Thumbs Up


----------



## albhb3

Yup I heard a storm to the far south but that was it wcco will be on any min,


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

BOSS LAWN;1435613 said:


> COD MW3 time.. Thumbs Up


Ok what is that? Video games?


----------



## Camden

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1435636 said:


> Ok what is that? Video games?


Yep, COD = Call of Duty & MW = Modern Warfare

I don't play video games but I remember seeing stories about that game when it first came out. People waited outside at midnight in order to buy it. Pretty amazing to see how excited people can get over a game.


----------



## qualitycut

If anyone knows anyone looking for a 2010 ford f350 let me know


----------



## F350plowing

qualitycut;1435662 said:


> If anyone knows anyone looking for a 2010 ford f350 let me know


I could be..details?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BOSS LAWN;1435613 said:


> Most likely... oh well... COD MW3 time.. Thumbs Up


PS3 or xBox?

I'm LwnmwrMan22 (go figure) on PS3.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1435730 said:


> PS3 or xBox?
> 
> I'm LwnmwrMan22 (go figure) on PS3.


am I missing something by not playing these games???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

UPDATE!!!!

I went down to get the rest of my equipment (shovels, snowblowers, etc.) from the account that cancelled the service agreement.

Well..... here's the story of what transpired....

I went in the drop of the key and fob and the manager took them and started to walk away.

I said "Angela, let's put all of this behind us, and move forward. I'm willing to forget these last 2 months happened and look forward to our working relationship this spring and summer".

She stated that will not be possible, because I have been too rude to her for the last month, and that I'm not able to work in a professional manner. She cannot have someone like me on her property.

I was dumbfounded for a couple of seconds. I said I don't understand. I'm willing to extend the olive branch, move forward and pass on the previous 2 months. She said that isn't good enough. 

I then asked her if she wanted me to send her flowers and an apology letter. That probably shouldn't have been said.

I said I don't know what she wanted from me. I've apologized for what, I don't know, but I apologized. I said the ball is in her court and if she decides to move on, well that's her issue.

I said if you wanted to talk professionalism, let's look back at last summer when we hauled (3) 14' x 8' x 8' dump trailer loads of branches and brush out of her courtyard (no access with a trailer) at no charge.

Or when I spent about 50 hours trying to figure out what was wrong with the irrigation system, when it was the pool people put the wrong size valve in, so there wasn't enough water flow for the irrigation, again no charge.

Or whenever she would call, I was there that afternoon or the next morning at 10 am when the office opened to address the situation.

But she was so focused on the one line email that I sent back around the 20th of this month.

She had sent an email confirming that we had received her 30 day notice, dated January 1.

My one line.... "Yes, we will be done January 31"

Apparently, that was rude, rude to the point that she feels she can no longer work with me.


/////rant off.


----------



## qualitycut

F350plowing;1435720 said:


> I could be..details?[/Q
> Just sent you a pm let me know if there are any questions or want more details.


----------



## Camden

Green Grass;1435737 said:


> am I missing something by not playing these games???


Doubtful. Do you have a wife and kids? If you do then you probably don't have enough time to play anyway. I'm sure I'd be a little more into it if I didn't have a family but they consume most of my free time so that puts an end to that.


----------



## exmark1

LwnmwrMan22;1435743 said:


> UPDATE!!!!
> 
> I went down to get the rest of my equipment (shovels, snowblowers, etc.) from the account that cancelled the service agreement.
> 
> Well..... here's the story of what transpired....
> 
> I went in the drop of the key and fob and the manager took them and started to walk away.
> 
> I said "Angela, let's put all of this behind us, and move forward. I'm willing to forget these last 2 months happened and look forward to our working relationship this spring and summer".
> 
> She stated that will not be possible, because I have been too rude to her for the last month, and that I'm not able to work in a professional manner. She cannot have someone like me on her property.
> 
> I was dumbfounded for a couple of seconds. I said I don't understand. I'm willing to extend the olive branch, move forward and pass on the previous 2 months. She said that isn't good enough.
> 
> I then asked her if she wanted me to send her flowers and an apology letter. That probably shouldn't have been said.
> 
> I said I don't know what she wanted from me. I've apologized for what, I don't know, but I apologized. I said the ball is in her court and if she decides to move on, well that's her issue.
> 
> I said if you wanted to talk professionalism, let's look back at last summer when we hauled (3) 14' x 8' x 8' dump trailer loads of branches and brush out of her courtyard (no access with a trailer) at no charge.
> 
> Or when I spent about 50 hours trying to figure out what was wrong with the irrigation system, when it was the pool people put the wrong size valve in, so there wasn't enough water flow for the irrigation, again no charge.
> 
> Or whenever she would call, I was there that afternoon or the next morning at 10 am when the office opened to address the situation.
> 
> But she was so focused on the one line email that I sent back around the 20th of this month.
> 
> She had sent an email confirming that we had received her 30 day notice, dated January 1.
> 
> My one line.... "Yes, we will be done January 31"
> 
> Apparently, that was rude, rude to the point that she feels she can no longer work with me.
> 
> /////rant off.


What the hell! I am guessing that someone knows someone who wanted the job and this is all a trumped up excuse to fire you and hire that person, just my thought.... I would be pissed too!


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22 
It was clear to me by that conversation no matter what you said or did you would be out no matter what. Has this been the same lady (angela) you've worked with in the past or a new manager? New managers seem to want a change so there out to set the world on fire.
Either way thats sucks, take a 5 and have a beer start over tomorrow


----------



## albhb3

angela must of been of the rag


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1435804 said:


> LwnmwrMan22
> It was clear to me by that conversation no matter what you said or did you would be out no matter what. Has this been the same lady (angela) you've worked with in the past or a new manager? New managers seem to want a change so there out to set the world on fire.
> Either way thats sucks, take a 5 and have a beer start over tomorrow


Agreed on that. I had 3 hotels i did for a few years not a single complaint. New manager came into one of the hotels(all same owner) and always found something to complain about, well came time to bid and lost all three and he ran the one manager out that I always dealt with.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1435788 said:


> Doubtful. Do you have a wife and kids? If you do then you probably don't have enough time to play anyway. I'm sure I'd be a little more into it if I didn't have a family but they consume most of my free time so that puts an end to that.


I have a wife and kids (10 / 7) but they all go to bed at 9. I usually can't go to sleep until midnight / 1 am, or else I wake up at 4 am, so that's my time to play, unless it's with my boys.

As for the manager, I did talk to the regional manager today about it. She is going to discuss what's going on with the property manager. I'm sure this will turn out well.


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;1435788 said:


> Doubtful. Do you have a wife and kids? If you do then you probably don't have enough time to play anyway. I'm sure I'd be a little more into it if I didn't have a family but they consume most of my free time so that puts an end to that.


yeah wife, kid and firefighting take up all my spare time.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1435836 said:


> I have a wife and kids (10 / 7) but they all go to bed at 9. I usually can't go to sleep until midnight / 1 am, or else I wake up at 4 am, so that's my time to play, unless it's with my boys.


mine is only 3 but my wife works nights so I use that time to catch up on TV shows.


----------



## AuroraMSP

So what happened in the last 2 months that she wanted out of the contract in the first place? We haven't had any snow so I don't understand how you could have given bad service.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

AuroraMSP;1435872 said:


> So what happened in the last 2 months that she wanted out of the contract in the first place? We haven't had any snow so I don't understand how you could have given bad service.


They wanted out of the contract BECAUSE we didn't have any snow. They couldn't justify paying us for not doing anything.

I have a 30 day out in all of my service agreements, to cover my butt as well as customers.

Next year there will have to be at least 1 written complaint before they can "30 day out" me, so it'll stop the "we just want out" reasons.

If they want out for no reason, it'll cost 60% of the remaining service agreement.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1435878 said:


> They wanted out of the contract BECAUSE we didn't have any snow. They couldn't justify paying us for not doing anything.
> 
> I have a 30 day out in all of my service agreements, to cover my butt as well as customers.
> 
> Next year there will have to be at least 1 written complaint before they can "30 day out" me, so it'll stop the "we just want out" reasons.
> 
> If they want out for no reason, it'll cost 60% of the remaining service agreement.


Couldnt they just right a bogus complaint? People are always looking to screw someone to look out for themselves and will usually find a way.


----------



## AuroraMSP

Wow! And if it was reversed as in last year you wanted out because of all the snow, you would have made the news for screwing them over.

You should "out" whoever this is so none of us give them a contract.


----------



## deicepro

So... I know its not weather related, but do any of you guys have the 'Switch N Go' system for your truck?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1435885 said:


> Couldnt they just right a bogus complaint? People are always looking to screw someone to look out for themselves and will usually find a way.


Sure, they could try to come up with something.

However, as it stands, we had equipment on site, dedicated to that specific site, as well as more than enough employees directed to that site.

There is no way they could have had any complaints.

If they can't come up with a complaint, a legit one, then they can't get out of the contract for the above reason "we don't have any snow".

At that point, I can then go to court to recoup loses, rather than just rolling over as I do now.


----------



## Camden

deicepro;1435973 said:


> So... I know its not weather related, but do any of you guys have the 'Switch N Go' system for your truck?


What's a Switch N Go?


----------



## deicepro

Camden;1436042 said:


> What's a Switch N Go?


WWW.switchngo.com
It's a truck body system where you can change bodies, just like a roll-off truck.
You can have a flatbed, dump, cargo body......etc.
I'm thinking that would be the cats azz....for my f450


----------



## qualitycut

deicepro;1436053 said:


> WWW.switchngo.com
> It's a truck body system where you can change bodies, just like a roll-off truck.
> You can have a flatbed, dump, cargo body......etc.
> I'm thinking that would be the cats azz....for my f450


Yea that looks bad azz. Would cut down on equipment and trailers.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Only problem with a hook truck is you are always hauling the weight of the hook, cylinders and frame. On a small truck like your 450 it would cut into your payload pretty good


----------



## ryde307

deicepro;1436053 said:


> WWW.switchngo.com
> It's a truck body system where you can change bodies, just like a roll-off truck.
> You can have a flatbed, dump, cargo body......etc.
> I'm thinking that would be the cats azz....for my f450


I dont have switchngo but do have a stellar hooklift. I would never not have another. We o rid of basically 2 trailers and a truck because of it. Not many pics but here is some.
Loading brush in a 10 yard box.








Picking up new toolcat in the same box before paint.








Dropping a skidloader at a site.








Salt box we built has a snowex tailgate salter and legs so we dont have to take anything off just set it down and switch.








:eaf box being built basically double height of another 10 yard to make it a 20.Leaf loader hangs off the back.


----------



## ryde307

More.
:eaf box being built basically double height of another 10 yard to make it a 20.Leaf loader hangs off the back.








12' contractor box for summer work.


----------



## ryde307

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1436124 said:


> Only problem with a hook truck is you are always hauling the weight of the hook, cylinders and frame. On a small truck like your 450 it would cut into your payload pretty good


Our 550 with the 12' contrator box weights 11,800 so it does cut into payload but worth it for all the uses. Boxes do get expensive. If you can weld, we buy boxes for good deals and add the rolloff frame ourselves and paint.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1436142 said:


> Our 550 with the 12' contrator box weights 11,800 so it does cut into payload but worth it for all the uses. Boxes do get expensive. If you can weld, we buy boxes for good deals and add the rolloff frame ourselves and paint.


All I can say is wow, Im jealous with all that nice equipment you got there. Your doing something right, keep it up.


----------



## ryde307

Thanks for the compliments quality. We are just a little guy in the game of snow we just like nice equipment.


----------



## deicepro

ryde307;1436128 said:


> I dont have switchngo but do have a stellar hooklift. I would never not have another. We o rid of basically 2 trailers and a truck because of it. Not many pics but here is some.
> Loading brush in a 10 yard box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picking up new toolcat in the same box before paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dropping a skidloader at a site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salt box we built has a snowex tailgate salter and legs so we dont have to take anything off just set it down and switch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :eaf box being built basically double height of another 10 yard to make it a 20.Leaf loader hangs off the back.


Well, the switch n go is not a hooklift...maybe it lighter? Would be nice to have a 12' dump and a 18' flatbed....
My truck with a 11' aluminum flatbed weighs 8500 empty. I priced out an 11' crysteel dump and that weighed 3500 complete.


----------



## ryde307

You dont have the hook weight but from everything I can see all the framing is close to the same. Also you have the winch system so im assuming not to far off on weight. Dont know the cost of each now but I personally would go with a hook instead of the winch style. It is a much faster change process.


----------



## deicepro

ryde307;1436354 said:


> You dont have the hook weight but from everything I can see all the framing is close to the same. Also you have the winch system so im assuming not to far off on weight. Dont know the cost of each now but I personally would go with a hook instead of the winch style. It is a much faster change process.


How many of my kids will I have to sell to afford it???


----------



## qualitycut

So anyone think we are going to get snow again, I honestly am a little worried. Going to be 60 in Chicago today. wtf


----------



## Wesley's Lawn

I honestly don't care anymore if it does, far as I'm concerned it can be spring so I can get back to work and make real money.


----------



## qualitycut

Wesley's Lawn;1436587 said:


> I honestly don't care anymore if it does, far as I'm concerned it can be spring so I can get back to work and make real money.


Agreed but my worry is that we dont get snow and yet can work till April. If we could start landscaping next week I would care less.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We will get snow. It just won't be the 1/2" clippers like we had last week, but 4-10" snowstorms.

Talk of 1-2' through Nebraska and Iowa this weekend.possible.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1436704 said:


> We will get snow. It just won't be the 1/2" clippers like we had last week, but 4-10" snowstorms.
> 
> Talk of 1-2' through Nebraska and Iowa this weekend.possible.


Yeah, the models are showing some BIG totals for those guys. Interesting to also note that they have begun to shift the snow ever so slightly North with the last few runs. One shows very light snow now in the South Metro and a few inches around Mankato. Yesterday even the flurries were in Iowa. If it keeps moving up we might see something.


----------



## Ranger620

If all we get the rest of the year is these 1" or less storms I will be happy with that. The way this year turned out I ended up with mostly seasonals.


----------



## ryde307

I am being optimistic and thinking we get a few inches this weekend. We do fine with the small stuff but would really like to do some snow hauling and and this rate it will never happen.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Even if we get a blizzard, I think the hauling is dead. People will look at the calander and realize April is 2 months off.

The real real tight accounts that HAVE to haul, sure, but it won't be anywhere near last year.


----------



## deicepro

Im glad I didn't go crazy with the salt pile this year, I think its going to be hard to sell salt with this kind of weather, not to mention were close to spring...


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1436884 said:


> Even if we get a blizzard, I think the hauling is dead. People will look at the calander and realize April is 2 months off.
> 
> The real real tight accounts that HAVE to haul, sure, but it won't be anywhere near last year.


I agree. We have 6 or 7 sites that haul almost every snow over 4 inches though. Thats what I am hoping for.


----------



## IDST

anybody ever figure out how to plow fog. I'm looking for someway to use my plow.


----------



## ryde307

jagext;1436965 said:


> anybody ever figure out how to plow fog. I'm looking for someway to use my plow.


Use it to grade gravel driveways.


----------



## jschmitz93

jagext;1436965 said:


> anybody ever figure out how to plow fog. I'm looking for someway to use my plow.


You could also get an early start on that garden that you have always wanted... use the plow to clear it out.


----------



## mnlefty

SSS Inc.;1436790 said:


> Yeah, the models are showing some BIG totals for those guys. *Interesting to also note that they have begun to shift the snow ever so slightly North with the last few runs.* One shows very light snow now in the South Metro and a few inches around Mankato. Yesterday even the flurries were in Iowa. If it keeps moving up we might see something.


And now the 12z runs show nothing north of I-90 again...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have a salt call!!!! I have a salt call!!!!


----------



## AuroraMSP

Right now? It's above freezing and has been for days. Lucky you!!!


----------



## exmark1

LwnmwrMan22;1437008 said:


> I have a salt call!!!! I have a salt call!!!!


I got one of them at 9:00 this morning, felt kind of good to have something to do other then run to the post office today


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Local mobile home park with shady areas that weren't melting down. 

As for the snow this weekend, NWS continues to keep me in sunny skies, JohnDee doesn't even show it on his midwest graphic.


----------



## banonea

there talking flurries on sat and somthing a little heaver on sun. hope it holds off till sun afternoon. taking the wife to mall of america on sat night and staying at the embassy suites.......


----------



## F350plowing

Is there snow any place? I wanna ride my sled.


----------



## Ranger620

F350plowing;1437217 said:


> Is there snow any place? I wanna ride my sled.


Alaska Short of that I dont no. I'm sure the U.P. has to have some thing


----------



## wizardsr

banonea;1437206 said:


> there talking flurries on sat and somthing a little heaver on sun. hope it holds off till sun afternoon. taking the wife to mall of america on sat night and staying at the embassy suites.......


Well. Make sure you drink... lots!!! That will help murphy saturate the bubble!


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

F350plowing;1437217 said:


> Is there snow any place? I wanna ride my sled.


I know some guys around me that went up to the UP to ride a couple weeks ago...


----------



## exmark1

My cousin went out to the mountains out west a few weeks ago


----------



## qualitycut

Doesn't johndee have that on his site? May be wrong.


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;1437206 said:


> there talking flurries on sat and somthing a little heaver on sun. hope it holds off till sun afternoon. taking the wife to mall of america on sat night and staying at the embassy suites.......


So in 9 months you should have a new plowing partner.


----------



## albhb3

Green Grass;1437541 said:


> So in 9 months you should have a new plowing partner.


here I setup the music for him




:laughing:


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;1437541 said:


> So in 9 months you should have a new plowing partner.


NO worries there, Wife is not able to have any. we have been togther for over 25 years and are ok with it it allows us to do what we want, like plow snowThumbs Up


----------



## banonea

albhb3;1437549 said:


> here I setup the music for him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :laughing:


thats funny as hell:yow!:


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;1437574 said:


> NO worries there, Wife is not able to have any. we have been togther for over 25 years and are ok with it it allows us to do what we want, like plow snowThumbs Up


Yeah I know some one like that they are now 40 with a 4 month old.


----------



## banonea

If my wife get pregnant, then god himself did it cuz she don't have the plumbing to do it, she had to have it all removed about 18 years agoThumbs Up


----------



## Camden

banonea;1437586 said:


> If my wife get pregnant, then god himself did it


It _has_ happened before


----------



## banonea

This is true, but if it happens to us, the world better look out


----------



## F350plowing

Just got a call to salt 6 of the gas stations we do before 5am...gotta love surprises...


----------



## albhb3

Hey guys mr groundhog says 6 more weeks bwahahahaha


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

What's amazing is that we're supposed to be sunny and 40 now this weekend, at least by NWS standards, yet the central plains through the southern midwest is going to have a blizzard...... 

It ain't looking good for next week either. JohnDee usually has a generic 1-4" medium blue blob over MN for us for the entire week, but now he just has the light blue "trace - 1" over the entire midwest. Basically saying we're supposed to get up to 1" the entire week.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1438174 said:


> What's amazing is that we're supposed to be sunny and 40 now this weekend, at least by NWS standards, yet the central plains through the southern midwest is going to have a blizzard......
> 
> It ain't looking good for next week either. JohnDee usually has a generic 1-4" medium blue blob over MN for us for the entire week, but now he just has the light blue "trace - 1" over the entire midwest. Basically saying we're supposed to get up to 1" the entire week.


Now it looks like Iowa might get screwed out of this storm now. I'd be real ticked if they had us in the foot range and then nothing. 1-2" and nothing I can deal with, but a blizzard forecast then nothing really blows.

I have nothing to base this on but I have a weird feeling the second half of Feb and much of March we will get hammered. Its been a few years since March has been able to make up for a mediocre year so statistically speaking we are do. In the mean time I think I will get all of our equipment ready and pretend winter is over. Then when the big snows come I will be ready for Spring and can focus on Plowing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1438275 said:


> Now it looks like Iowa might get screwed out of this storm now. I'd be real ticked if they had us in the foot range and then nothing. 1-2" and nothing I can deal with, but a blizzard forecast then nothing really blows.
> 
> I have nothing to base this on but I have a weird feeling the second half of Feb and much of March we will get hammered. Its been a few years since March has been able to make up for a mediocre year so statistically speaking we are do. In the mean time I think I will get all of our equipment ready and pretend winter is over. Then when the big snows come I will be ready for Spring and can focus on Plowing.


I started running lawn bids today.

I've got a feeling it's going to be an early spring. 98% of my lawn bids start May 1 through October 31.

My school bid and the city that I just lost, I invoiced those starting April 1 so I had cash to get going by the end of April.

This year I lost the city, and the school is out of money for this year, so they asked to defer the April payment and pay over 6 months instead of 7. I'll get bigger checks, but later in the year.

This means I won't have $8,000 +/- roll in in April for start-up money this spring.

This means we'll have to start mowing April 1.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1438275 said:


> Now it looks like Iowa might get screwed out of this storm now. I'd be real ticked if they had us in the foot range and then nothing. 1-2" and nothing I can deal with, but a blizzard forecast then nothing really blows.
> 
> I have nothing to base this on but I have a weird feeling the second half of Feb and much of March we will get hammered. Its been a few years since March has been able to make up for a mediocre year so statistically speaking we are do. In the mean time I think I will get all of our equipment ready and pretend winter is over. Then when the big snows come I will be ready for Spring and can focus on Plowing.


I sure hope so... Either that or get warm were I can start landscaping.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1438304 said:


> I started running lawn bids today.
> 
> I've got a feeling it's going to be an early spring. 98% of my lawn bids start May 1 through October 31.
> 
> My school bid and the city that I just lost, I invoiced those starting April 1 so I had cash to get going by the end of April.
> 
> This year I lost the city, and the school is out of money for this year, so they asked to defer the April payment and pay over 6 months instead of 7. I'll get bigger checks, but later in the year.
> 
> This means I won't have $8,000 +/- roll in in April for start-up money this spring.
> 
> This means we'll have to start mowing April 1.


been doing the same thing, trying to get a jump them and drum up some new onesThumbs Up


----------



## Deershack

I have some people coming by tomorrow and next week to give me bids on pouring a new drive and painting the house. Some of the bids I've already received are asking if I want to have the work done next month. Got one bid today for tree triming and it gives a 10% discount if done by the end of this month as viruses the usual end of March because of the lack of snow.

If any of you guys are starting your yard work early, keep me in mind if you need dump or skid work. 

Also start thinking about a Get Together this summer. Trying to see if there is enough interest.


----------



## deicepro

Deershack;1438536 said:


> I have some people coming by tomorrow and next week to give me bids on pouring a new drive and painting the house. Some of the bids I've already received are asking if I want to have the work done next month. Got one bid today for tree triming and it gives a 10% discount if done by the end of this month as viruses the usual end of March because of the lack of snow.
> 
> If any of you guys are starting your yard work early, keep me in mind if you need dump or skid work.
> 
> Also start thinking about a Get Together this summer. Trying to see if there is enough interest.


Can I give you a bid on your driveway?


----------



## AuroraMSP

Deicepro,

Saw your packages for concrete driveways. I'm guessing it's a typo. Your 20 x 30 package is 1799.00. The same price as the 12 x 20 and less then the 15 x 20 and 15 x 30. Just thought I'd give you a heads up.


----------



## deicepro

AuroraMSP;1438560 said:


> Deicepro,
> 
> Saw your packages for concrete driveways. I'm guessing it's a typo. Your 20 x 30 package is 1799.00. The same price as the 12 x 20 and less then the 15 x 20 and 15 x 30. Just thought I'd give you a heads up.


I hardly get any traffic through that site. That site was set up for an edina type neighborhood..thanks for the heads up..


----------



## Ranger620

Deershack;1438536 said:


> I have some people coming by tomorrow and next week to give me bids on pouring a new drive and painting the house. Some of the bids I've already received are asking if I want to have the work done next month. Got one bid today for tree triming and it gives a 10% discount if done by the end of this month as viruses the usual end of March because of the lack of snow.
> 
> If any of you guys are starting your yard work early, keep me in mind if you need dump or skid work.
> 
> Also start thinking about a Get Together this summer. Trying to see if there is enough interest.


PM me if you want my concrete guys number. Been using him for several years now. Good pricing and awsome work.


----------



## Green Grass

deicepro;1438564 said:


> I hardly get any traffic through that site. That site was set up for an edina type neighborhood..thanks for the heads up..


Are you off 8?


----------



## banonea

got a question for the group, can anyone explaine what it takes to get a Lawn Service Fertilizer License
in minnesota. I have never offered it before and I have customers that are asking for the service and I am wondering what it cost to have it


----------



## ryde307

Not positive but i believe the company fert liscense is $100 you just apply and pay. Then the individual pesticide is around 150 you study go take the test at MN dept of Ag if you pass its good for 2 years but you must do a refresher. Something along those lines. Look up MN dept of Ag website its on there. Otherwise if you dont have enough work to justify liscense and insurance and styart up costs sub it out for a few years till you build a bigger base.


----------



## banonea

might go that way to start, we are going to get heaver into lawn care this year, I am getting to old to be up on roof's anymore, I don't heal like I use to:laughing:


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

banonea;1439262 said:


> might go that way to start, we are going to get heaver into lawn care this year, I am getting to old to be up on roof's anymore, I don't heal like I use to:laughing:


I've been spraying lawns for a couple years now here in MN. Shoot me a PM and we can talk.


----------



## unit28

SSS, 
anything coming up in our future in the order of snow storms?
I see all this moisture slamming into a trough near the WC, and then it moves straight north.
It's gotta come down somewhere.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS says nothing in the foreseeable future.

JohnDee doesn't show anything on his graphical forecast for the next 11 days +/-.


----------



## Deershack

deicepro;1438545 said:


> Can I give you a bid on your driveway?


Sure give me a call 651-774-5864 Lee

Anyone else interested or with a suggestion also.give me a call.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1439357 said:


> SSS,
> anything coming up in our future in the order of snow storms?
> I see all this moisture slamming into a trough near the WC, and then it moves straight north.
> It's gotta come down somewhere.


Unit, I don't see anything either. We need the jet stream to change drastically in order to get something. The warm temps are a drag but at least its not raining. Rain in the winter really puts me in a bad mood(missed opportunity). I don't see much in the future with the current info but that could change at any time. I'm holding on to the hope that something will change soon and that those of us that make money when snow actually falls from the sky will recoup any loses. I've said on here before that I won't give up until my tulips come up. A lot can happen in a 30 day time-frame.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

SSS Inc.;1438275 said:


> Now it looks like Iowa might get screwed out of this storm now. I'd be real ticked if they had us in the foot range and then nothing. 1-2" and nothing I can deal with, but a blizzard forecast then nothing really blows.
> 
> I have nothing to base this on but I have a weird feeling the second half of Feb and much of March we will get hammered. Its been a few years since March has been able to make up for a mediocre year so statistically speaking we are do. In the mean time I think I will get all of our equipment ready and pretend winter is over. Then when the big snows come I will be ready for Spring and can focus on Plowing.


I'd rather we get hammered mid-Feb into March, the poor 1-2" snows can only go on for so long..


----------



## unit28

well. I'm sticking my neck out...again.
Looking at obsv maps and current flow

The Low pressure system's are getting flusterd out in the PC. It's like
mixing oil and water . High pressure out there is showing multi bands of 
warmer temps. Exactly like what we have here now, which are stationary warm fronts.
I can't explain it but the Higher and Lower pressure systems are showing signs of what I would call volatile activity. 
It seems to me the Low Pressure flow is being caught in a trough off the WC. I can see them moving into two pools, One is Alaska and the other one is the Hudson. The High pressure system above that {circled in red}will possibly force them back down as shown in my 
{yes imaginary} flow chart with blue arrows. Maybe a 160ish H
Sun through TU {of the following week} chances depending on JStream with a DBZ comparison of at least +28Units....

You can see these pcfc systems are just a lil' bit larger than it's baby over the central US.
And what they actually do might amount to nothing, I can only hope at this far out.


----------



## qualitycut

^ so is that saying it may snow?


----------



## Tbrothers

qualitycut;1439796 said:


> ^ so is that saying it may snow?


We can only hope. It looks warm for the next 10 days.


----------



## unit28

quality,
I'm not staking claim to a snowfall event that far out.
I'm wondering if anyone has models for around the 14th for snow.

The only thing I'm worried about right now is me making it through tomorrow.
I'll be throwing together my TX style BBQ ribs and a brisket.
Somehow I just don't think I can pull it off without a few mesquite logs.


----------



## qualitycut

Well thanks for inviting us to the cool out


----------



## unit28

The temps in the best atmospheric level of around 5000' are going down into a sub zero catagory ,
possibly to around -20. 
quality, we all just might get chilli....er, chilly


----------



## F350plowing

unit28;1439998 said:


> quality,
> I'm not staking claim to a snowfall event that far out.
> I'm wondering if anyone has models for around the 14th for snow.
> 
> The only thing I'm worried about right now is me making it through tomorrow.
> I'll be throwing together my TX style BBQ ribs and a brisket.
> Somehow I just don't think I can pull it off without a few mesquite logs.


Sounds great what time should I be there..lol.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I see there are alot of spreaders starting to hit Craigslist. 

I think there are guys that are starting to see the end is here for making money.


----------



## qualitycut

^ I'm getting to the point where if I had a wife I may sell here


----------



## unit28

F350plowing;1440217 said:


> Sounds great what time should I be there..lol.


give me a sec.
I'll be back


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1440276 said:


> I see there are alot of spreaders starting to hit Craigslist.
> 
> I think there are guys that are starting to see the end is here for making money.


I think there is going to be some pretty shinny equipment going up for sale in the coming years. A lot of guys went gun ho on buying new equipment after last year not thinking about what a average or below average brings in.


----------



## deicepro

djagusch;1440429 said:


> I think there is going to be some pretty shinny equipment going up for sale in the coming years. A lot of guys went gun ho on buying new equipment after last year not thinking about what a average or below average brings in.


Are you guys buying anything yet? I know I am. I don't really want too but.. if I can save $2k on a new western v, then I will sit on it until next fall. Lots of spreaders too like others said.


----------



## Green Grass

deicepro;1440472 said:


> Are you guys buying anything yet? I know I am. I don't really want too but.. if I can save $2k on a new western v, then I will sit on it until next fall. Lots of spreaders too like others said.


Picked up a snowex 325 fully operational with everything for $200. Kind of small but for the price I will hold onto it and sell it when winter comes again.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1440482 said:


> Picked up a snowex 325 fully operational with everything for $200. Kind of small but for the price I will hold onto it and sell it when winter comes again.


That's the type of deal I'm looking for.

I've got a drive at a townhome in WBL that needs salting periodically, and my walk behind spreader doesn't throw out the rock salt the greatest.


----------



## deicepro

Green Grass;1440482 said:


> Picked up a snowex 325 fully operational with everything for $200. Kind of small but for the price I will hold onto it and sell it when winter comes again.


Did you buy that in long lake?

And, yes I live on 8.


----------



## deicepro

LwnmwrMan22;1440484 said:


> That's the type of deal I'm looking for.
> 
> I've got a drive at a townhome in WBL that needs salting periodically, and my walk behind spreader doesn't throw out the rock salt the greatest.


I might know where you can get a cheap working spreader....


----------



## Camden

Deicepro - Any word on that 932?


----------



## deicepro

Camden;1440500 said:


> Deicepro - Any word on that 932?


Too good to be true....may have only been 200hours on the new motor, but 6500 on the rest of the machine!!!
You want to road trip to Illinois?


----------



## Green Grass

deicepro;1440491 said:


> Did you buy that in long lake?
> 
> And, yes I live on 8.


Yes I did. He had said it was a 575 for $350 then when I got there it was a 325 so I took the price down.


----------



## Ranger620

To small for me but I saw brand new snowex sr-110's for 125.00 thought about picking them up and waiting till next year and craigs listing them or maybe e-bay. Cheapest I saw them was 325


----------



## Camden

deicepro;1440510 said:


> Too good to be true....may have only been 200hours on the new motor, but 6500 on the rest of the machine!!!
> You want to road trip to Illinois?


That explains why it's still for sale. When are you thinking about going to IL?


----------



## djagusch

deicepro;1440472 said:


> Are you guys buying anything yet? I know I am. I don't really want too but.. if I can save $2k on a new western v, then I will sit on it until next fall. Lots of spreaders too like others said.


I'm looking for this and that but it needs to be "the deal" if I'm going to bite. Did the the western come from aspen or private party?


----------



## deicepro

Camden;1440540 said:


> That explains why it's still for sale. When are you thinking about going to IL?


I'm thinking a week to ten days and I'll have time to go. I think they only have two 1145's left....
I just can't decide, either a 900 series or a 1145...? Leaning towards the 1145..


----------



## Willman940

Remembering the talks about the DOT, thought you guys might get a kick out of this.


----------



## deicepro

djagusch;1440547 said:


> I'm looking for this and that but it needs to be "the deal" if I'm going to bite. Did the the western come from aspen or private party?


Private party in brained. Brand new, used 2 times, $3900 complete. I'm happy, I don't really want to buy this time of year but..


----------



## Camden

deicepro;1440564 said:


> I'm thinking a week to ten days and I'll have time to go. I think they only have two 1145's left....
> I just can't decide, either a 900 series or a 1145...? Leaning towards the 1145..


1145 for sure. I'll have a better idea of the direction I'm going to go after tomorrow. I saw a small New Holland tractor parked along side the road yesterday and it was priced really well. If I can swing that deal I'd pass up getting another front mount mower.


----------



## deicepro

Camden;1440608 said:


> 1145 for sure. I'll have a better idea of the direction I'm going to go after tomorrow. I saw a small New Holland tractor parked along side the road yesterday and it was priced really well. If I can swing that deal I'd pass up getting another front mount mower.


Let me know how that goes!


----------



## Wesley's Lawn

Willman940;1440603 said:


> Remembering the talks about the DOT, thought you guys might get a kick out of this.


:laughing: Need to put that on my ipod, wonder what would would happen if I played that if I ever get stopped in the dump truck.


----------



## unit28

Hey Y'all, it's time to eat.
Well since this is a day of snacks, into which snacks are THE main course, I left the brisket hanging. We mostly made everything from scratch.

Definitely did the ribs, 
with dry rub, apple smoked and finished off with a touch of honey brown sugar. Then we made some slammin sauce to drown the ribs for an additional punch in the face attitude. The sauce is horseradish, mustard, sugar, brown sugar, apple cider vinegar, chilli powder, black pepper, cyan pepper, soy sauce, liquid smoke, woistashisha****er sauce, bit of water and boiled the sauce while the ribs were smokin..

Sides are homemade black beans, and coleslaw

Snacks are sardines, paper footballs { shrimp fried wantons} chips, hot sauce, 
avocado dip, peanuts

desert is coconut pie, strawberry granola bars

kicked it back with a nice dark adult beverage and instead of a breath mint to freshen up, I got me a nice fat wad of Redman chaw.

I got my BBQ season kicked off today,......Bring on the 4th!


----------



## Wesley's Lawn

WOW looks awesome, can I come over for the game Thumbs Up


----------



## unit28

last one in does the dishes.....well worth it though.
mmm,mmm


----------



## Green Grass

unit28;1440843 said:


> last one in does the dishes.....well worth it though.
> mmm,mmm


For free food I would do the dishes.


----------



## unit28

I got a couple sardines left


----------



## Green Grass

unit28;1440869 said:


> I got a couple sardines left


I think I will pass on them.


----------



## unit28

I don't want to start a sales pitch on sardines, but there's not a much better food in the world than 
a li'l sardine.

I eat them right out of the can, but when it's served in a cousine style they're pretty tasty.
Like toast with an avacado spread and topped with a few sardines.

They have a better nutrition value than a bottle of multi-vitamins.

Sardines contain about 222 percent of the daily recommended value of vitamin B-12
plus a whole slew of other benefits....nice and chewy too.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1440484 said:


> That's the type of deal I'm looking for.
> 
> I've got a drive at a townhome in WBL that needs salting periodically, and my walk behind spreader doesn't throw out the rock salt the greatest.


I got a snowex I would like to sell, bought it last year and it was not big enough for what I needed, but I would be looking for around $1000.00. I ran about 50bags of salt then bought a bigger sander and I got no use for it, but I wont giv e it away. If intrested, pm me and I will get you all the spec and some photos


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

Ranger620;1440514 said:


> To small for me but I saw brand new snowex sr-110's for 125.00 thought about picking them up and waiting till next year and craigs listing them or maybe e-bay. Cheapest I saw them was 325


Hey, I'm looking for a snowex sr110 sized spreader. Mind saying where you saw one for that price?


----------



## AuroraMSP

Guy on craigslist has 2 that are brand new in box. Want's $325. I bought a SR210 from him a few weeks ago.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Looking at the long range forecast I see a couple chances for snow next week. Its way too early but I'm sticking with my idea of a good half of Feb and well into March. You guys keep getting your stuff ready for Spring. Its already starting to work, highs in the teens Friday!


----------



## unit28

SSS, 
starting to sound like I wasn't to far off for an event actually happening next week.

With the 2 lows stationed over the Hudson and Alaska I can see what's possibley going to happen.
As before the systems are going to converge and then high pressure is going to cause some forcing.southward. the difference is the Hudson has the arctic air and PNW has some dense precip.

I believe if any precip comes this way it'll ride from the PCNW with at least 6" for a wide area.
which is .06" @ 10:1 ratio. I don't know if the teens are going to be here Friday might ne colder than that. But looks like you and LMN22 are spot on. You said possible snows later in the season,he said higher accumulations, Myself, I thought something might be possible next week. More season left out there I suppose.....
BTW, I'm getting my mower blades sharpend tomorrow.Thumbs Up


----------



## F350plowing

Mr Dave on 5 says things are gonna change to how it should be for snow


----------



## exmark1

F350plowing;1441580 said:


> Mr Dave on 5 says things are gonna change to how it should be for snow


When is that supposed to happen exactly?


----------



## djagusch

F350plowing;1441580 said:


> Mr Dave on 5 says things are gonna change to how it should be for snow


Mr Dave and the others said we would have an above average season with 60"s of snow. So what Mr Dave says is a guess at best, throwing darts would be as good as a bet.

I believe yesterday they said we might get to 40 degrees and we are at 45. The lack of snow cover, increasing sunlight, and ground temps are not what the models are use to for this time of year. Unless we get snow to cover the ground the models are going to be off a bit.


----------



## F350plowing

They say next week...its something to hope I guess


----------



## deicepro

Oooh great, just sold all my equipment.....probably will snow now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

They've been going to say it is (was) going to change since Christmas.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1441684 said:


> They've been going to say it is (was) going to change since Christmas.


Exactly. I'm still optimistic but I won't believe a change is coming until I actually see it.


----------



## exmark1

LwnmwrMan22;1441684 said:


> They've been going to say it is (was) going to change since Christmas.


That's what I was thinking...


----------



## Green Grass

deicepro;1441655 said:


> Oooh great, just sold all my equipment.....probably will snow now


All?????


----------



## exmark1

Green Grass;1441776 said:


> All?????


I think that was a joke lol


----------



## deicepro

Green Grass;1441776 said:


> All?????


Not quite all, but lots of it.


----------



## Green Grass

deicepro;1441783 said:


> Not quite all, but lots of it.


fire sale??? where you sell them at CL??


----------



## qualitycut

deicepro;1441783 said:


> Not quite all, but lots of it.


Upgrading it?


----------



## deicepro

Green Grass;1441785 said:


> fire sale??? where you sell them at CL??


Most on CL, some on k-bid


----------



## deicepro

qualitycut;1441786 said:


> Upgrading it?


Yep, no snow in sight...why not


----------



## wizardsr

I have a hole in my staffing if it does snow. Termed a guy week before last, and get plenty of responses from CL. Only now in addition to the resume bombs, tire kickers, and cash seekers on unemployment, I'm getting a bunch of sarcastic knuckleheads emailing things like "why post when it's not snowing", "shovel what, dust", etc. Like they think it's never going to snow again and if it does it's going to plow and shovel itself...  

Long time Minnesotans know that just because it's warm at the beginning of February doesn't mean winter's over... I recall plenty of times getting half or more of our annual snowfall all in the month of March.


----------



## qualitycut

wizardsr;1441981 said:


> I have a hole in my staffing if it does snow. Termed a guy week before last, and get plenty of responses from CL. Only now in addition to the resume bombs, tire kickers, and cash seekers on unemployment, I'm getting a bunch of sarcastic knuckleheads emailing things like "why post when it's not snowing", "shovel what, dust", etc. Like they think it's never going to snow again and if it does it's going to plow and shovel itself...
> 
> Long time Minnesotans know that just because it's warm at the beginning of February doesn't mean winter's over... I recall plenty of times getting half or more of our annual snowfall all in the month of March.


By the looks of it a lot of guys must be losing employees to the lack of snow. There are quite a few people looking for help.


----------



## exmark1

qualitycut;1441984 said:


> By the looks of it a lot of guys must be losing employees to the lack of snow. There are quite a few people looking for help.


We just lost a 3 year employee who worked during the summer because of it, found a full time year around job. Can't really blame them if the money is better it just sucks


----------



## wizardsr

qualitycut;1441984 said:


> By the looks of it a lot of guys must be losing employees to the lack of snow. There are quite a few people looking for help.


My best guys already work full-time, are self employed, etc but have a flexible schedule so they can work when it snows. Need to find another one like that. Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

wizardsr;1441992 said:


> My best guys already work full-time, are self employed, etc but have a flexible schedule so they can work when it snows. Need to find another one like that. Thumbs Up


I have 3 guys that are in school from 1-8 pm. They can work before (open ups) and then cleanups.

I have another guy that's a pastor, one that is a prison guard at Stillwater, and then another one that still lives at home with his parents.

My last 2 are unemployed and bouncing from house to house, and trying to bum money from me, but without any real hours, I stopped loaning them money at $50.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I am reporting that there is nothing to report.


----------



## exmark1

LwnmwrMan22;1442031 said:


> I am reporting that there is nothing to report.


Thanks:salute: With out knowing that we would all be in trouble


----------



## unit28

Have you ever wondered what became of the kids that always colored 
outside the lines?

Well, they're all working for the weather dept.


----------



## qualitycut

Geez looks pretty darn confusing.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1442339 said:


> Geez looks pretty darn confusing.


probably the same one Ian looked at last night.
I swear he said on the 6pm forcast that we had a warm front moving through.
That's when I jumped off the truck.

Heck we had one of the largest cold front's that I've ever seen. It was well into the 
N. Atlantic all the way across the US, and just short of Washington.


----------



## qualitycut

^^ Are any of the models your looking at showing snow in the near future?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Mr. Dee shows a swath of 1-4" possible in his long range forecast (5-10) day.

I'm thinking that's the "storm" Unit and SSS were talking about the other day. Plus, NWS was showing highs in the low 30's next Sunday and Monday, now they aren't even getting out of the 20's for highs.

If that one holds true, I'm saying 6"+, BUT AGAIN, IF it holds true.

FWIW, I'm getting slow payed by the account that dropped the service agreement last month. 

The property management company has made sure all of the other accounts have been paid, but I haven't seen the money from that account yet.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1442379 said:


> Mr. Dee shows a swath of 1-4" possible in his long range forecast (5-10) day.
> 
> I'm thinking that's the "storm" Unit and SSS were talking about the other day.
> 
> If that one holds true, I'm saying 6"+, BUT AGAIN, IF it holds true.
> 
> FWIW, I'm getting slow payed by the account that dropped the service agreement last month.
> 
> The property management company has made sure all of the other accounts have been paid, but I haven't seen the money from that account yet.


Didn't you figure out that what they pay you compared to what they take in for rent on the property was less than .5% of the revune or something like that? Cheap bastards!


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1442352 said:


> ^^ Are any of the models your looking at showing snow in the near future?


Heck 2 things I don't really watch are models and tv.
They're so 42 seconds ago....j/k

I see a good chance for dendritic snow because of the temps in the 850mb zone are well enough below freezing, .....like below zero even.

If our temps next week {at the surface} hold below 32* or better, we'll definantly see some good plates depending on any precip that threads the needle. Seeing the dense moisture floating around the NPC with stationary warm fronts is pretty obvious. Not saying I'm right about anything as we all never know exactly how it finishes.

I'm guessing around the Crow cnty area for the heaviest snow. Some smaller clippers should be inclusive through the region later next week. Other than that I'd like to get into it a bit more but heading off to karate. 
Yap at y'all later.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1442411 said:


> Didn't you figure out that what they pay you compared to what they take in for rent on the property was less than .5% of the revune or something like that? Cheap bastards!


300 apartments between $1,000 and $2,000 / month. That's about $400,000 in rent a month on the low end. I was charging $2,000 per month, so yes, about .5% in revenue, again, on the low end of their revenue range.

I charged $750 / month in the summer season for maintenance, and tried to get them to do a flat rate year around, but they wouldn't go for $1,200 / monthly, or about. 3% of their revenue.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

PD says coating on Monday possible, but nothing big in sight.


----------



## qualitycut

Well sounds like a few chances next week maybe we will get a little. Not holding my breathe. If it doesnt snow soon I am hoping it gets in the 50s soon


----------



## deicepro

qualitycut;1443320 said:


> Well sounds like a few chances next week maybe we will get a little. Not holding my breathe. If it doesnt snow soon I am hoping it gets in the 50s soon


X2..... Bring on the warm weather...


----------



## SSS Inc.

deicepro;1443369 said:


> X2..... Bring on the warm weather...


Did you guys forget its only Feb 8th. It may not snow but Minnesota is cruel and it will be too cold to do anything worthwhile for a long time


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1443397 said:


> Did you guys forget its only Feb 8th. It may not snow but Minnesota is cruel and it will be too cold to do anything worthwhile for a long time


Agreed I think its just been so crappy I really have no faith its going to snow. I wouldnt mind being wrong I just need to start getting money coming in one way or the other.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS you seeing anything for next week or anytime soon?


----------



## deicepro

This winter should really weed out the credit card plowers!!!


----------



## qualitycut

deicepro;1443411 said:


> This winter should really weed out the credit card plowers!!!


It may but I think a lot of them have other jobs that they can still cover their costs.


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1442775 said:


> PD says coating on Monday possible, but nothing big in sight.


*stands on chair with 2 broken legs with noose around neck


----------



## banonea

deicepro;1443411 said:


> This winter should really weed out the credit card plowers!!!


works for me, I cain't stand them little ******$:realmad:

On the plus side, there should be some great deals on gear


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1443449 said:


> works for me, I cain't stand them little ******$:realmad:
> 
> On the plus side, there should be some great deals on gear


A lot I have seen is priced kinda high, I think they owe so much on it they need every penny they can get out of it.


----------



## deicepro

qualitycut;1443460 said:


> A lot I have seen is priced kinda high, I think they owe so much on it they need every penny they can get out of it.


Wait one more month.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

I agree, give it a little more time and guys with equipment they couldn't afford will start to panic. Although I realize it may never snow again, we could however see a bonanza in a short period of time. What is everybody that is selling or already sold stuff planning on doing then? If things turn around there may be many of us getting some frantic "can you help us please" calls. 

Qaulity, 

I see some chances next week but Its a little early. I think we'll get something Monday though.


----------



## wizardsr

LwnmwrMan22;1442775 said:


> PD says coating on Monday possible, but nothing big in sight.


The guy can't predict tomorrow's weather, he's on crack if he thinks he can be that specific in amount nearly a week away...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Prepare for Monday. That is all.


----------



## unit28

5 more weeks till spring....payup


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1444085 said:


> Prepare for Monday. That is all.


My trucks are loaded, filled with gas, and the plows are on. Unfortanately they have been like this the whole season. I drive them to town weekly just to make them do something.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1444086 said:


> 5 more weeks till spring....payup


Spring was 5 weeks ago, Dec. 22. The day the days started getting longer.


----------



## 60Grit

djagusch;1444088 said:


> My trucks are loaded, filled with gas, and the plows are on. Unfortanately they have been like this the whole season. I drive them to town weekly just to make them do something.


Same goes for myself.


----------



## Willman940

Considering theres a wildfire in Sunberg, I'm regretting not joining the DNR fire crew....


----------



## qualitycut

Just saw MNdot cutting the ditches on 35


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1444103 said:


> Spring was 5 weeks ago, Dec. 22. The day the days started getting longer.


maybe I am behind a l'il bit then.
I don't usually start restocking the irrigation truck till later.


----------



## NBI Lawn

qualitycut;1444140 said:


> Just saw MNdot cutting the ditches on 35


I cant tell if you are serious or not . I was actually thinking about getting the mowers out and cleaning them up really good. My 52" could use some powdercoating and paint. Hope mowing season is better than plowing season .


----------



## qualitycut

I am dead serious I had to look twice


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

They've been out mowing all winter. They were north of North Branch a couple of days ago. The city and county has been out as well.

I had a funeral in Park Rapids Monday and they were mowing the ditches along Hwy 10.


----------



## qualitycut

Yea it just don't seem right. Was 15 miles south of pine city


----------



## wizardsr

LwnmwrMan22;1444198 said:


> They've been out mowing all winter. They were north of North Branch a couple of days ago. The city and county has been out as well.
> 
> I had a funeral in Park Rapids Monday and they were mowing the ditches along Hwy 10.


Maybe they're "pre-mowing"... You know, like how these retards are pre-plowing...


----------



## qualitycut

Maybe the were on acid


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I could see them going through the motions, especially if they have new people on the job, but why would you have to have the plow down?


----------



## IMAGE

qualitycut;1444140 said:


> Just saw MNdot cutting the ditches on 35


Well, at least they are putting the guys to work doing something and not just paying them to sit around a coffee table at the shop on tax dollars.


----------



## qualitycut

Well they should do what people like us do not work. I just get irritated when last year for instance, it was dry for a month or two and they where still mowing the park every week. Brown dead grass dust flying everywhere. Just bothers me. It's like filling a strainer with water


----------



## wizardsr

qualitycut;1444424 said:


> It's like filling a strainer with water


That's quite possibly one of the best analogies for a "government job" I've ever heard. Thumbs Up


----------



## wizardsr

Now even drama dave is saying a coating, much less than his previous "substantial snow" forecasts...  But 6 and 7 days out of course a "better chance" that he's going to "keep his eye on". Same broken record from drama dave...


----------



## Drakeslayer

IMAGE;1444391 said:


> Well, at least they are putting the guys to work doing something and not just paying them to sit around a coffee table at the shop on tax dollars.


Whats the difference?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Um, yeah.... nevermind about Monday.


----------



## djagusch

Since lwnmwrman22 didn't report anything. I have a few new flakes on the ground here. If I breath to heavy they will blow away though.


----------



## unit28

picture this, 
Today was flapjack Friday.

Strawberry pancakes, side of sausage links, columbian dark roasted coffee.
smotherd in real maple syrup and sriracha {yes on the pancakes} and no butter

can you imagine the health benefits plus a kick from the caffeine?...YOWZA!


----------



## scott3430

Just some flurries here, haven't worked in about 2 weeks. Early spring.......?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1444724 said:


> picture this,
> Today was flapjack Friday.
> 
> Strawberry pancakes, side of sausage links, columbian dark roasted coffee.
> smotherd in real maple syrup and sriracha {yes on the pancakes} and no butter
> 
> can you imagine the health benefits plus a kick from the caffeine?...YOWZA!


I had 4 pieces of toast with the new Cinnamon / Sugar butter from Land 'o Lakes.... top notch!!

I offset the sugar part by making sure it was on wheat toast.... Thumbs Up

And yes, I'm predicting we will be going full speed with lawn care April 1.


----------



## F350plowing

wizardsr;1444318 said:


> Maybe they're "pre-mowing"... You know, like how these retards are pre-plowing...


What the heck


----------



## farmerkev

First time ever saying it, but Id be okay with no more snow and 40 degrees real soon. Just traded in the plow truck on a new Ford, and wouldnt mind it not seeing any salt this year, also got lots to do outside.


----------



## qualitycut

farmerkev;1445007 said:


> First time ever saying it, but Id be okay with no more snow and 40 degrees real soon. Just traded in the plow truck on a new Ford, and wouldnt mind it not seeing any salt this year, also got lots to do outside.


What kind did you get?


----------



## qualitycut

Geez jd map had 1-4 above and below us


----------



## farmerkev

qualitycut;1445047 said:


> What kind did you get?


Its a 2005 F350 with the 6.0 (I know..) but its got under 25,000 miles on it.


----------



## qualitycut

I had one same year no issues. What dealer


----------



## exmark1

farmerkev;1445132 said:


> Its a 2005 F350 with the 6.0 (I know..) but its got under 25,000 miles on it.


Thats super low miles on an 05, Are you going to put a plow on it?


----------



## BOSS LAWN

wizardsr;1444571 said:


> Now even drama dave is saying a coating, much less than his previous "substantial snow" forecasts...  But 6 and 7 days out of course a "better chance" that he's going to "keep his eye on". Same broken record from drama dave...


I was hoping (like all winter) for at least an inch to play with for my birthday (11th), or Valentines Day at least. Well.... brown for those days too I guess. 

Mabye we will get one storm at least by the end of March.


----------



## Green Grass

http://minnesota.cbslocal.com/2012/02/10/police-pedestrian-driver-killed-in-montrose-accident/

Thoughts and prayers.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1445279 said:


> http://minnesota.cbslocal.com/2012/02/10/police-pedestrian-driver-killed-in-montrose-accident/
> 
> Thoughts and prayers.


That's horrible. That's one that could have been avoided.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1445297 said:


> That's horrible. That's one that could have been avoided.


There thinking that something happened to the driver to cause it. He was a diabetic and they wonder if he went into a diabetic coma.


----------



## wizardsr

Green Grass;1445299 said:


> There thinking that something happened to the driver to cause it. He was a diabetic and they wonder if he went into a diabetic coma.


I didn't hear that, but from what I did hear, I figured he had fallen asleep. Either way, it's a tragedy all the way around. I just hope the guy wasn't intoxicated.


----------



## farmerkev

exmark1;1445154 said:


> Thats super low miles on an 05, Are you going to put a plow on it?





qualitycut;1445146 said:


> I had one same year no issues. What dealer


Its a super clean truck, but Im kinda nervous with the motor in it, so not sure on the plow yet. Will probably in the future but not in the near future.

Really glad to hear that quality,, like I say Im nervous with the motor. Did you do anything to it performance wise, or along the lines of preventative maintenece to avoid the typical problems they have?


----------



## 60Grit

EGR delete and Headstuds.


----------



## albhb3

so did anybody happen to see the graphic yesterday on the news about days above freezing this year compared to last. 
Last year from Dec1-Feb9* 4 days *above freezing
This year *40 days *above freezing.

Looks like it will be time to winterize sleds next week should be fun didnt even get out this year gotta change out the fuel completely find out where the oil leak is on another etc etc etc


----------



## wizardsr

I was so busy last fall I didn't even pull the sled out. It's still sitting up north in the pole barn, guess it's going to stay there now til next year...


----------



## qualitycut

farmerkev;1445513 said:


> Its a super clean truck, but Im kinda nervous with the motor in it, so not sure on the plow yet. Will probably in the future but not in the near future.
> 
> Really glad to hear that quality,, like I say Im nervous with the motor. Did you do anything to it performance wise, or along the lines of preventative maintenece to avoid the typical problems they have?


It had exhaust and I put a tunner in I wouldn't recommend doing the tunner. I had a few stupid sensors go nothing unusually and that was at 100,000k my dad is a general manager at a Ford dealer and would have pushed me away from it if it was a bad motor I loved it.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1445555 said:


> It had exhaust and I put a tunner in I wouldn't recommend doing the tunner. I had a few stupid sensors go nothing unusually and that was at 100,000k my dad is a general manager at a Ford dealer and would have pushed me away from it if it was a bad motor I loved it.


you must of got lucky my boss has an 06 motor fried at 26000 has had turbos egrs etc etc etc already has streached the head bolts and is at 71000 it seems as if its a crap shoot


----------



## Wesley's Lawn

albhb3;1445546 said:


> so did anybody happen to see the graphic yesterday on the news about days above freezing this year compared to last.
> Last year from Dec1-Feb9* 4 days *above freezing
> This year *40 days *above freezing.
> 
> Looks like it will be time to winterize sleds next week should be fun didnt even get out this year gotta change out the fuel completely find out where the oil leak is on another etc etc etc


Don't you mean summerize sleds ?


----------



## exmark1

albhb3;1445557 said:


> you must of got lucky my boss has an 06 motor fried at 26000 has had turbos egrs etc etc etc already has streached the head bolts and is at 71000 it seems as if its a crap shoot


Some were horrible some ran 300k without an issue it just depends


----------



## djagusch

farmerkev;1445513 said:


> Its a super clean truck, but Im kinda nervous with the motor in it, so not sure on the plow yet. Will probably in the future but not in the near future.
> 
> Really glad to hear that quality,, like I say Im nervous with the motor. Did you do anything to it performance wise, or along the lines of preventative maintenece to avoid the typical problems they have?


Do you know how many owners the truck had? Whot had it? What they used it for? Carfax would tell how many owners and accidents.

When I heard 25k miles I think of a couple senerios. Old mans truck who barely drove it. Many owners and on the lot a lot (may hint at issues), many accidents and in the shop a lot, many 6.0 issues in the shop a lot (owner fighting with dealer).

If your worried checking the ownership timeline normally tells a story if something is wrong. Also a ford shop could pull a "oasis" report which would show a warranty history report.

If you don't have a dealer willing to do that, maybe pm qualiity with a vin and he can get one. Worse case you can pm it and I can get one but might take a couple weeks as I don't get to dealership my dad works at often.


----------



## farmerkev

Dont wanna jack out weather thread, but not like there is any weather to talk about...

Quality, why wouldnt you recomend the tuner, I was thinking of some kinda chip just to help with mpgs mostly. Truck should have plenty of power for me stock. I also wanna do exaust. 

djagusch, it had one owner, older man who passed away after a few years of owning it, his wife and son drove it off and on but got tired of the payments for something they hardly used and sold it to a dealer they knew, thats where I come in. Brought it to a ford dealer and got the report, all that comes up is a few sensors replaced, new blinker switch, and the 4x4 shift linkage was regreased.


----------



## djagusch

farmerkev;1446513 said:


> Dont wanna jack out weather thread, but not like there is any weather to talk about...
> 
> Quality, why wouldnt you recomend the tuner, I was thinking of some kinda chip just to help with mpgs mostly. Truck should have plenty of power for me stock. I also wanna do exaust.
> 
> djagusch, it had one owner, older man who passed away after a few years of owning it, his wife and son drove it off and on but got tired of the payments for something they hardly used and sold it to a dealer they knew, thats where I come in. Brought it to a ford dealer and got the report, all that comes up is a few sensors replaced, new blinker switch, and the 4x4 shift linkage was regreased.


Well that's a good thing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

farmerkev;1446513 said:


> Dont wanna jack out weather thread, but not like there is any weather to talk about...
> 
> Quality, why wouldnt you recomend the tuner, I was thinking of some kinda chip just to help with mpgs mostly. Truck should have plenty of power for me stock. I also wanna do exaust.
> 
> djagusch, it had one owner, older man who passed away after a few years of owning it, his wife and son drove it off and on but got tired of the payments for something they hardly used and sold it to a dealer they knew, thats where I come in. Brought it to a ford dealer and got the report, all that comes up is a few sensors replaced, new blinker switch, and the 4x4 shift linkage was regreased.


I ran across a truck like that a couple of years ago. 2002 Dodge 2500 extended cab short box with 60k miles.

The guy's dad had died and he had it in a pole barn to use to plow his 100' drive and run to Menards. Decided he needed room in the barn so I bought it for $10,000 with an 8' Western straight blade.
I sold the plow for $1,500 so I was into the truck for $8,500.

Plowed with it for 2 winters as a 3rd plow truck then in the fall of '08 traded it on a new 2007 Dodge 3500 crew cab dump that had been sitting on the lot. I got $10,500 for trade value on the truck without the plow, and they dropped the dump fro. $53k down to $31k before the trade.

I wish I could run across more deals like that.

As for the weather, we're making plans to take our kids to the waterpark in Duluth Thurs-Sat so look for snow at the end of the week.


----------



## F350plowing

LwnmwrMan22;1446557 said:


> I ran across a truck like that a couple of years ago. 2002 Dodge 2500 extended cab short box with 60k miles.
> 
> The guy's dad had died and he had it in a pole barn to use to plow his 100' drive and run to Menards. Decided he needed room in the barn so I bought it for $10,000 with an 8' Western straight blade.
> I sold the plow for $1,500 so I was into the truck for $8,500.
> 
> Plowed with it for 2 winters as a 3rd plow truck then in the fall of '08 traded it on a new 2007 Dodge 3500 crew cab dump that had been sitting on the lot. I got $10,500 for trade value on the truck without the plow, and they dropped the dump fro. $53k down to $31k before the trade.
> 
> I wish I could run across more deals like that.
> 
> As for the weather, we're making plans to take our kids to the waterpark in Duluth Thurs-Sat so look for snow at the end of the week.


The wife and I took ours to water park of America yesterday...just a FYI not really worth the money


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My parents give us a gift cert every year for Christmas for Duluth. Our school has a 4 day weekend coming upso we're going Thursday / Friday night as rooms are much cheaper during the week.


----------



## qualitycut

Well if you do I would go with something like hypertech or superchips. They are not as aggressive


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BTW, I'm calling it. 

No snow and 40's until late April.

Put the plows away. 

Don't buy any more salt.

Go to Mexico for 2 months and live on the beach.


----------



## banonea

we have snow in rochester.


----------



## deicepro

LwnmwrMan22;1447308 said:


> BTW, I'm calling it.
> 
> No snow and 40's until late April.
> 
> Put the plows away.
> 
> Don't buy any more salt.
> 
> Go to Mexico for 2 months and live on the beach.


X2..... I'm taking a two week vacation

I will buy some pallets of salt if anyone has too much...

But, yeah, I'm cleaning up the equipment that I have left....

I'm guessing if we get anything, it will be one big dumping and then melt...


----------



## djagusch

banonea;1447494 said:


> we have snow in rochester.


The term snow is very vague, especially this year. Is it a flake or 10 flakes?


----------



## banonea

djagusch;1447509 said:


> The term snow is very vague, especially this year. Is it a flake or 10 flakes?


:laughing: this is true. it was more than 10 flakes but less than 2". dont think it will be much, there saying less than a inch.if it tracks north about 30 miles it could be up to 3" but not sure it will, but I can hopeThumbs Up

on a different note, they have been working on a appartment building across the road from me. when it started to snow there was people on the foof, 3 story's up and I think one of them came off the roof. was sitting in the living room and all of a sudden there was cops, fire trucks and ambulance all over the place....... not good


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1446557 said:


> As for the weather, we're making plans to take our kids to the waterpark in Duluth Thurs-Sat so look for snow at the end of the week.


Stop by the duluth boat show. We'll have about 20 dogs there (british labs) and a couple puppys. Bring the kids on by it's always a hit


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1447660 said:


> Stop by the duluth boat show. We'll have about 20 dogs there (british labs) and a couple puppys. Bring the kids on by it's always a hit


At the mall? Or DECC?


----------



## Eronningen

banonea;1447588 said:


> :laughing: this is true. it was more than 10 flakes but less than 2". dont think it will be much, there saying less than a inch.if it tracks north about 30 miles it could be up to 3" but not sure it will, but I can hopeThumbs Up
> 
> on a different note, they have been working on a appartment building across the road from me. when it started to snow there was people on the foof, 3 story's up and I think one of them came off the roof. was sitting in the living room and all of a sudden there was cops, fire trucks and ambulance all over the place....... not good


Private message me the details of what happened by your place.

Still snowing in rochester. I checked things out. Most blacktop lots are staying black but concrete and sidewalks seems to be accumulating some. Wouldn't doubt if theres already an inch, but most of its melting off. I'm sure we'll salt and do sidewalks if not plow if it keeps it up through midnight as scheduled


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1447681 said:


> At the mall? Or DECC?


At the DECC. Wed. thru sunday.


----------



## banonea

Eronningen;1447685 said:


> Private message me the details of what happened by your place.
> 
> Still snowing in rochester. I checked things out. Most blacktop lots are staying black but concrete and sidewalks seems to be accumulating some. Wouldn't doubt if theres already an inch, but most of its melting off. I'm sure we'll salt and do sidewalks if not plow if it keeps it up through midnight as scheduled


that's kinda our plan, it's suppose to be done by midnight so we will be out to do our 1" triggers if for no other reason to put some face time on the accounts.

as far as what happen, not real sure, just seen allot of police and EMT go rushing into the apartment complex across from my place, the big one to the west of 52 across from Miraclel Mile shopping center. i assume there will be somthing on the 5:00 news


----------



## TKLAWN

Is a dusting close enough to an inch??


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1447803 said:


> Is a dusting close enough to an inch??


Closest it has ben in a long time


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That's becoming a fairly impressive blob over Minneapolis, meaning the greens are getting darker anyways. Is there anything to be concerned about?


----------



## qualitycut

Quarter inch maybe here in igh


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1447865 said:


> Quarter inch maybe here in igh


Grass? Or concrete?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1447875 said:


> Grass? Or concrete?


That is in the culdesac and drive.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So far on the radar it's staying just south of the 694 loop in White Bear Lake. 

My farthest south account that's less than 1" is about 3 miles north of there.

Looks like I'll have to throw the backpack blower in the truck and a couple of bags of salt.


----------



## ryde307

Around the same in Chanhassen Hard to tell forsure looking out the window though.


----------



## F350plowing

I want some!!


----------



## PrimoSR

A trace, not even measurable in Orono. My wife just texted me and said they are out salting in Chanhassen/Excelsior


----------



## djagusch

Nws has a chanhassen snow report of .6"


----------



## mnlefty

My driveway and deck right near Best Buy HQ has a 1/2" snow report.


----------



## qualitycut

mnlefty;1447959 said:


> My driveway and deck right near Best Buy HQ has a 1/2" snow report.


patio has about .5 also just another nice tease. I can get that at the local gentlemen s club.


----------



## mnlefty

qualitycut;1447983 said:


> patio has about .5 also just another nice tease. I can get that at the local gentlemen s club.


Just enough for a few of my 1" contracts to think I should do it "because you haven't had to do hardly anything all year", and a few more to resent ME because it's not enough to do, like I was responsible for stopping the snow before it hit the trigger.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1447983 said:


> patio has* about .5 also just another nice tease.* I can get that at the local gentlemen s club.


Same way your wife / gf / bff feels??? :laughing: :laughing: :crying: :laughing:


----------



## F350plowing

LwnmwrMan22;1448017 said:


> Same way your wife feels??? :laughing: :laughing: :crying: :laughing:


That's a good one!


----------



## albhb3

well there must be enough in eagan the city just went by with the plow down.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm throwing the backpack blower in, along with 3-4 bags of salt, heading out to do my 2 sidewalk accounts.

You guys better not be pulling my leg, or I'm sending y'all the bill for $25 / diesel.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1448017 said:


> Same way your wife feels??? :laughing: :laughing: :crying: :laughing:


Pretty sure he doesn't have a wife. Last winter if I remember correctly he was living in the parents basement. But he might of got his own place by now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1448056 said:


> Pretty sure he doesn't have a wife. Last winter if I remember correctly he was living in the parents basement. But he might of got his own place by now.


I changed it, do you feel better now?


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1448066 said:


> I changed it, do you feel better now?


Much better


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Anyone have totals for St.Paul? Blaine has a solid 1/16" with some 1/8" drifts


----------



## PrimoSR

Just did all the sidewalks...

3/8" in St. Louis Park
1/8" in Brooklyn Center
1/4" in Golden Valley
1/4" in Orono


----------



## banonea

we got aroung 1.5" in rochester, it's small but I will take it, I get to go play.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1/3" in WBL. Heading downtown Minneapolis now.


----------



## 60Grit

We received a solid 1.25" in the Jordan river valley. I like to joke its the river effect :laughing:  Looks like only a 1/4" in the cities where the equipment and lots are located though :crying:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1/2" tops downtown Minneapolis.


----------



## Eronningen

Another full plow/salt in the books in Rochester. 1.25"-2" totals


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

I see snow chances of 60%, 60%, 40%, and 30% Monday through Thursday next week....maybe it will turn up as something. Anyone have insight on that?


----------



## qualitycut

JD 5-10 looks good. As doubtful as I am still a lot of winter left


----------



## jschmitz93

Sure we may get some snow next week but the temps are still calling for mid to upper 30's all week


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

qualitycut;1448623 said:


> JD 5-10 looks good. As doubtful as I am still a lot of winter left


I just noticed that too, hopefully we get something. Talking to the guy I plow for and we would like to have a descent snowfall to see how long it takes us to plow our new account as a team. We have yet to do a full plow on the account.


----------



## qualitycut

Lawn Enforcer;1448637 said:


> I just noticed that too, hopefully we get something. Talking to the guy I plow for and we would like to have a descent snowfall to see how long it takes us to plow our new account as a team. We have yet to do a full plow on the account.


A couple of my 4in accts haven't been touched all year kinda funny as last year they where at about 18 at this time


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

qualitycut;1448646 said:


> A couple of my 4in accts haven't been touched all year kinda funny as last year they where at about 18 at this time


Same here. It was crazy how often we went out plowing last year, and whenever I saw 4" in the forecast it wasn't a big deal at all. I had to rent a Bobcat twice last year, December 17 and February 3 to move snow piles to make more room. All I can hope for this year is all the guys that bought plows for their trucks this season and came in underbidding us by $30 per hour are in rough financial shape and decide to quit plowing snow.


----------



## banonea

Eronningen;1448555 said:


> Another full plow/salt in the books in Rochester. 1.25"-2" totals


same here we did all but 6 accounts.......


----------



## banonea

Lawn Enforcer;1448675 said:


> Same here. It was crazy how often we went out plowing last year, and whenever I saw 4" in the forecast it wasn't a big deal at all. I had to rent a Bobcat twice last year, December 17 and February 3 to move snow piles to make more room. All I can hope for this year is all the guys that bought plows for their trucks this season and came in underbidding us by $30 per hour are in rough financial shape and decide to quit plowing snow.


I could be wrong, but I think you are gonna see a alot less company's out there to bid against next year. I have been in touch with and kept a eye on a few accounts that we were out bid on this year and even with the light snowfalls we have had, they look like a$$, and the owner's, managers are not happy and wish they would have never left.
"The grass may be greener on the other side, but it dosen't aways come with the condiments"Thumbs Up


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

banonea;1448698 said:
 

> I could be wrong, but I think you are gonna see a alot less company's out there to bid against next year. I have been in touch with and kept a eye on a few accounts that we were out bid on this year and even with the light snowfalls we have had, they look like a$$, and the owner's, managers are not happy and wish they would have never left.
> "The grass may be greener on the other side, but it dosen't aways come with the condiments"Thumbs Up


Exactly, we've seen the same thing. If these other companies can't handle a 2" light fluffy snow, how can they handle a 10" storm with big drifts everywhere. We even explained how we have multiple pieces of equipment to handle any storm but they always said "well we're gonna try this lower bidder for a year and see how it goes." Maybe we'll get at least one big March snowstorm that these lowballers can't handle and do an absolute ***** job to knock them out of the bidding for next season.


----------



## wizardsr

qualitycut;1448646 said:


> A couple of my 4in accts haven't been touched all year kinda funny as last year they where at about 18 at this time


You have accounts with a 4" trigger?


----------



## qualitycut

wizardsr;1448816 said:


> You have accounts with a 4" trigger?


Some college appartments. They usually will call at 3


----------



## qualitycut

Huge flakes coming down in Hastings


----------



## Eronningen

wizardsr;1448816 said:


> You have accounts with a 4" trigger?


X2
I've always wondered why guys sign up with places that want high triggers. Heck, I think a 2" trig is too high. The worst of it is that we can all only handle so much work and one has to base our work load off of a number of accounts and time to do them all. When you sign a higher trigger amount you cut your throat every time it snows less than that since you have time reserved for that high trigger account but it didn't reach trigger. They want you when the going gets real tough but not when its easy. I sure wouldn't want to tie up equipment on place that we couldn't service almost every snow.
Thoughts?


----------



## Camden

wizardsr;1448816 said:


> You have accounts with a 4" trigger?


I have 31 accounts with a 4" trigger. Cell towers = 4" :waving:


----------



## qualitycut

Eronningen;1448841 said:


> X2
> I've always wondered why guys sign up with places that want high triggers. Heck, I think a 2" trig is too high. The worst of it is that we can all only handle so much work and one has to base our work load off of a number of accounts and time to do them all. When you sign a higher trigger amount you cut your throat every time it snows less than that since you have time reserved for that high trigger account but it didn't reach trigger. They want you when the going gets real tough but not when its easy. I sure wouldn't want to tie up equipment on place that we couldn't service almost every snow.
> Thoughts?


They take about 5 minutes each to do and are right along my route. I could see your point if it was a 100 car parking lot


----------



## Eronningen

qualitycut;1448856 said:


> They take about 5 minutes each to do and are right along my route. I could see your point if it was a 100 car parking lot


Gotcha, that was my point, (larger scale work) tying up a bunch of time


----------



## wizardsr

Camden;1448845 said:


> I have 31 accounts with a 4" trigger. Cell towers = 4" :waving:


Right, but it's not like they have to be done by 7am every morning...

All my per-time work is 1", a couple of commercial seasonal accounts are 1.5", and driveways vary from 1" to 2"; I have nothing over 2 ". For commercial properties, the goal is always clear pavement, so a 1" trigger makes sense, because anything under that you can burn off with a salt app. Over that it's best to plow it before salting. Even my seasonals that are 1.5" usually get plowed at 1" anyway, as the end goal is the same, clear pavement.

I can see residential driveways at 2", but for any parking lots of any sort that aren't going to be shoveled under the trigger point, that just doesn't make sense from a liability or service standpoint. Of course the property owner doesn't care, he just cares about his budget, I avoid those types of owners/managers at all cost. On the rare occasion someone wants a higher trigger on a parking lot, I increase the price substantially to make it worth my trouble if I get the work, they usually find some lowballer that more closely matches their intelligence level! :laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

They do pay more. All accts have a over 4 price on them and the 4 inch accts are more. I would never do a commercial property with a 4 in trigger. Theses are college houses with 5-10 parking spots always full of cars so there really isnt much snow in those lots usually.


----------



## Wesley's Lawn

It's snowing in Brooklyn Park, haven't gone outside but the streets are white


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Where did that come from?? Looks like it's about done. Light dusting in Blaine


----------



## djagusch

In St Croix Falls, WI I woke up to 1" of snow. Those weatherman are so reliable.


----------



## Eronningen

djagusch;1449247 said:


> In St Croix Falls, WI I woke up to 1" of snow. Those weatherman are so reliable.


Did you go plow?


----------



## exmark1

We got a 1/2 inch in 45 min last nite ended up scraping parking lots


----------



## djagusch

Eronningen;1449263 said:


> Did you go plow?


I have nothing in town, it is way under bid. During the winter i commute about 25 miles for much better rates. They got a dusting.


----------



## PrimoSR

Biggest snow flakes I have ever seen in my life just started falling in Orono!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

PrimoSR;1449623 said:


> Biggest snow flakes I have ever seen in my life just started falling in Orono!


You smokin something? It's 40* here, but you did make me look outside


----------



## F350plowing

Snow in maple grove too


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Couple flakes starting to fall here, I can count them right now it's so light


----------



## F350plowing

Big big flakes


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Been raining now about 10 minutes, could go squeegee the lots


----------



## deicepro

You guys drinking without me?


----------



## wizardsr

deicepro;1449676 said:


> You guys drinking without me?


MNDOT is... They're salting 38 degree wet pavement 3 hours before sun-down...


----------



## F350plowing

wizardsr;1449683 said:


> MNDOT is... They're salting 38 degree wet pavement 3 hours before sun-down...


City of Maple Grove just salt/sanded my Dead end road! they maybe do that once a season and they did it for this..like really?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

wizardsr;1449683 said:


> MNDOT is... They're salting 38 degree wet pavement 3 hours before sun-down...


Not going to hit 32* until 1am either, pretty sure it will be dry by then


----------



## wizardsr

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1449716 said:


> Not going to hit 32* until 1am either, pretty sure it will be dry by then


Looooooong before then with all that salt. Watch out for scattered slick spots due to salt dust! :waving:


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

wizardsr;1449778 said:


> Looooooong before then with all that salt. Watch out for scattered slick spots due to salt dust! :waving:


Exactly, have a slip and fall on the salt. It is raining here (Blaine) right now


----------



## albhb3

quick guys you better run and get supplies unless you cant get out monday:laughing:


----------



## deicepro

Storm of the year, right?


----------



## qualitycut

deicepro;1449983 said:


> Storm of the year, right?


All we would need is about 4 inches and it may be lol


----------



## farmerkev

Looked at the forcast for today: partly sunny and 40 degress.... so decided to do a roofing job that was needed... get working, look up and there is snow... Wonderful


----------



## Drakeslayer

Slipped and thankfully hung onto the garbage can on my driveway tonight. (Chaska) There is definetely some re-freeze happening.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like next week will be quite interesting, especially since PD is already downplaying the "storm" for Monday.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1450249 said:


> Looks like next week will be quite interesting, especially since PD is already downplaying the "storm" for Monday.


Yep, drama dave and ian the lizard both are saying the models the last 2 days go south. Its 5 days out so it means pretty much nothing.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Boy that blew by quick, AMAZING how people forget how to drive:realmad:


----------



## unit28

sad to say y'all,
But one of the Isanti teachers at my Grandson's school passed today.
involved in a vehicle accident....yep.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1451485 said:


> sad to say y'all,
> But one of the Isanti teachers at my Grandson's school passed today.
> involved in a vehicle accident....yep.


Sorry to hear. Must've been the gal from Shoreview?


----------



## CityGuy

thoughts on next weeks possible snow?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's going to depend on how much falls during the day and melts, vs sticks overnight.

To me it looks like most will fall overnight Monday night, then again Wednesday night.

1.5" each night.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

I'm guessing 2inches for Monday night?


----------



## NBI Lawn

I am going with a dusting. I say the season is over.


----------



## deicepro

NBI Lawn;1451581 said:


> I am going with a dusting. I say the season is over.


X2..... I'm a little less negative than before, so I'll take anything over a dusting...


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1451528 said:


> It's going to depend on how much falls during the day and melts, vs sticks overnight.
> 
> To me it looks like most will fall overnight Monday night, then again Wednesday night.
> 
> 1.5" each night.


I'm going to see your 1.5" and raise you 1.5". I'm all in at 3".

My gut tells me we will see five 2"+ events before the end of the season. We will surpass the 30" mark by seasons end. In the record books it won't look too bad.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1451490 said:


> Sorry to hear. Must've been the gal from Shoreview?


yes sir, 
maybe due to black ice surface 
hope everyone drives a little safer out there this up coming week.
Rising dew points and temps near freezing makes great black ice conditions.
Or as Al Roaker says...clear ice.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1451590 said:


> I'm going to see your 1.5" and raise you 1.5". I'm all in at 3".
> 
> My gut tells me we will see five 2"+ events before the end of the season. We will surpass the 30" mark by seasons end. In the record books it won't look too bad.


I'll be okay with your 30" by the end of the season. That means if you add up last year and this, we'll be at 115" +/- for the two years.

We base our seasonals on 55" per season, so it would be nice to average out last year that quickly.

As for your (5) 2" snowfalls, that could very well be. However, within a month, sunset will be after 7 pm which means that much more daylight / radiant heat to keep the roads wet, rather than accumulation. It'll take a 5" snowfall to create a 2" plow event.

About 10 years ago, April 27, there was a 7" snowfall, all during the day, and nothing needed to be plowed.


----------



## unit28

as far as radiant 
higher dew points are also cloud creators.
Depending on the precip track, I bet the sun will be void for awhile after Monday.


----------



## wizardsr

I'd be surprised if we didn't see at least one decent storm over 5" by the end of March. Pretty rare that we don't get at least one good dumping each year. We still have over a month of winter left, it ain't over til it's over. 

Channel 5 has snow in the forecast for every day next week, hopefully a sign that things are changing for the better. Of course last week they were saying the same thing about this week... 

With the employee issues we've had this year, I wouldn't mind putting this season behind us, however my checking account would like another couple pushes before we put things away for the year...


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1451599 said:


> I'll be okay with your 30" by the end of the season. That means if you add up last year and this, we'll be at 115" +/- for the two years.
> 
> We base our seasonals on 55" per season, so it would be nice to average out last year that quickly.
> 
> As for your (5) 2" snowfalls, that could very well be. However, within a month, sunset will be after 7 pm which means that much more daylight / radiant heat to keep the roads wet, rather than accumulation. It'll take a 5" snowfall to create a 2" plow event.
> 
> About 10 years ago, April 27, there was a 7" snowfall, all during the day, and nothing needed to be plowed.


I forgot to mention that all the storms I am suggesting are going to start at midnight and end at 4. So most of my stuff anyway will be plowed before the sun can melt it all.


----------



## wizardsr

SSS Inc.;1451700 said:


> I forgot to mention that all the storms I am suggesting are going to start at midnight and end at 4. So most of my stuff anyway will be plowed before the sun can melt it all.


Make that 10pm and 2am. Thumbs Up 4am is just cutting it too close to get all the per-time commercials plowed.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

You guys forgetting the last three years in a row March has been a bust, except the ONE plowable last year. There's only 12 days left in February (leap year)


----------



## wizardsr

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1451719 said:


> You guys forgetting the last three years in a row March has been a bust, except the ONE plowable last year. There's only 12 days left in February (leap year)


What about 4 years ago (maybe it was 5???) when we had 10" followed by 15" 5 days later in the middle of march? How about 3 years ago when we had 5" overnight March 31st to April 1st? I remember that one well, I picked up a lot of work from the knuckleheads whose contracts ended 3/31 and their customers didn't get plowed. Thumbs Up We've seen plenty of snow in March, just not the last 2 years. I remain optimistic. Thumbs Up


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Oh I know March is supposed to be our snowiest month just hasn't paned out lately


----------



## 4x4Farmer

I'm keeping my fingers crossed we get something out of this on Monday. So far for the winter we have had 12" of snow. Its the driest winter on record. We had one 1" push and one 4" push, otherwise it was all 1/2" snowfalls that melted.Im not expecting much in Feb as that month usually is slow on a good year. I'm hoping we get dumped on in March cause we need the moisture. I have cracks out in fields that are 6 inches wide and I cant see the bottom. Bring on the snow....cause there's no way in hell we are going to flood this year..unless devils lake blows open! lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

4x4 - it doesn't look good for your for Monday.

As for us down in the cities, I don't know.

I know the daily forecasts show 60% Monday, they have me up to 80% Monday night and then 40% for Tuesday.

But reading on PD's blog he's been saying the most accurate model this winter has been the ECMWF, and they show that one staying down in IA, IL and MO.

Sooooo... I guess wait and see???


----------



## exmark1

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1451719 said:


> You guys forgetting the last three years in a row March has been a bust, except the ONE plowable last year. There's only 12 days left in February (leap year)


I had 3 plowable storms up here last March the last one being March 23rd last year that was super heavy and wet 6+ inches


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

exmark1;1452174 said:


> I had 3 plowable storms up here last March the last one being March 23rd last year that was super heavy and wet 6+ inches


Down here we only had the wet 5-6" like you and some salt runs, year before I think we salted once? and the year before that pretty sure was nothing


----------



## IMAGE

4x4Farmer;1452103 said:


> I'm keeping my fingers crossed we get something out of this on Monday. So far for the winter we have had 12" of snow. Its the driest winter on record. We had one 1" push and one 4" push, otherwise it was all 1/2" snowfalls that melted.Im not expecting much in Feb as that month usually is slow on a good year. I'm hoping we get dumped on in March cause we need the moisture. I have cracks out in fields that are 6 inches wide and I cant see the bottom. Bring on the snow....cause there's no way in hell we are going to flood this year..unless devils lake blows open! lol


All of the sites have been upping our chance for snow monday, but I think it's just cause they are agreeing we will get around a half inch. Don't get your hopes up Nick



LwnmwrMan22;1452113 said:


> 4x4 - it doesn't look good for your for Monday.
> 
> Sooooo... I guess wait and see???


Yep, way to much waiting this year. This goes down as the most boring winter ever.


----------



## exmark1

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1452210 said:


> Down here we only had the wet 5-6" like you and some salt runs, year before I think we salted once? and the year before that pretty sure was nothing


2 years ago we did nothing but a few minor saltings after January no Feburary or March plowing, Some websites are saying up to 5.5 Inches Monday & Monday nite for me in Alexandria... Have to see that to believe it, it's going to be 40 tomarrow and above freezing high on Monday as well


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

exmark1;1452222 said:


> 2 years ago we did nothing but a few minor saltings after January no Feburary or March plowing, Some websites are saying up to 5.5 Inches Monday & Monday nite for me in Alexandria... Have to see that to believe it, it's going to be 40 tomarrow and above freezing high on Monday as well


You're right Feb and March were a bust, they are talking 45 for us tomorrow 39 on Monday with an overnight low of 31 and 39 on Tuesday. Can it just be summer? I'm soooo done with this non winter


----------



## exmark1

I am ready for summer except for being short 2 guys right now... lost them over the winter to year around jobs they found. We are pulling the mowers etc... out next week and starting to get service work done for the preseason.


----------



## qualitycut

Well my truck is going to be here on the 27th so I'm sure it will snow so I can get a dent or two in it.


----------



## exmark1

qualitycut;1452266 said:


> Well my truck is going to be here on the 27th so I'm sure it will snow so I can get a dent or two in it.


My crew cab last year made it to almost 600 miles before the first dent... didn't even have license plates on it yet


----------



## qualitycut

Ha I remeber, that's why its going to snow. I have yet to own a truck I didn't get damage on.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Didn't Wizard take out a rear bumper on his new Dodge last year too?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Not so sure about this snow stuff on Monday/Tuesday. 12 hours ago the overnight low Monday night was 27 now they are up to 32. Tuesdays high is up to 40 from 38 too


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1452266 said:


> Well my truck is going to be here on the 27th so I'm sure it will snow so I can get a dent or two in it.


Sounds like me last year when I bought a new '11 Ram and at 200 miles I backed into a cement pole in front of the cash machine at a bank I plow.

Get your stories straight Nichols!


----------



## exmark1

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1452275 said:


> Not so sure about this snow stuff on Monday/Tuesday. 12 hours ago the overnight low Monday night was 27 now they are up to 32. Tuesdays high is up to 40 from 38 too


I am betting it's going to be too warm to stick to the pavement enough to plow... but who knows anything can happen. Channel 11 just said 2 inches of slushy accumulation, channel 5 said 1 to 2


----------



## exmark1

qualitycut;1452272 said:


> Ha I remeber, that's why its going to snow. I have yet to own a truck I didn't get damage on.


I already cracked the corner on our new regular cab in our own shop with only 400 miles on it, nothing you can really tell by looking at it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Another thing that's a bit odd, there's no Haz Weather Outlook for ANYWHERE yet.

Typically they would have one out for 2-3 days by now.

I'm pretty sure that the weather story for the NWS is dead on, they have no idea what's going to happen.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1452282 said:


> Sounds like me last year when I bought a new '11 Ram and at 200 miles I backed into a cement pole in front of the cash machine at a bank I plow.
> 
> Get your stories straight Nichols!


Ya ya, Wizard runs those Fords. I meant what I knew


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Channel 9 just bumped it from 1-2 to 2-5 for Monday night.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

I'm pretty sure that the weather story for the NWS is dead on, they have no idea what's going to happen.[/QUOTE]

Do they ever? 2-5 means they have NO idea


----------



## wizardsr

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1452286 said:


> Ya ya, Wizard runs those Fords. I meant what I knew


I was going to say... I haven't bought a bumper in a long time...  Now that brand new airflo stainless v-box one of the boys backed into a pole last year... :realmad:

There is a wannabe wizard up in the trailer park in Arden Hills that runs Dodges, that's not me though... He's a lowballer resi lawn/snow guy, I'm primarily commercial in the West Metro.


----------



## Camden

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1452273 said:


> Didn't Wizard take out a rear bumper on his new Dodge last year too?


Wiz isn't smart enough to use Dodge trucks.


----------



## wizardsr

qualitycut;1452272 said:


> Ha I remeber, that's why its going to snow. I have yet to own a truck I didn't get damage on.


You should see my crew cab I've been running since 06, it doesn't have a straight body panel left on it. 

But hey, it's paid for, reliable, and owes me nothing!


----------



## wizardsr

Camden;1452296 said:


> Wiz isn't smart enough to use Dodge trucks.


Nope, I just don't have a big enough repair budget to own dodges. :waving:


----------



## exmark1

wizardsr;1452299 said:


> Nope, I just don't have a big enough repair budget to own dodges. :waving:


I second that payup


----------



## BOSS LAWN

Accuweather has the Metro area (55401) for 4inches, any input?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

There is a wannabe wizard up in the trailer park in Arden Hills that runs Dodges, that's not me though... He's a lowballer resi lawn/snow guy, I'm primarily commercial in the West Metro.[/QUOTE]

I've seen him, thought it was you... oops. Ya his trailers lettering looks like he used electrical tape. Didn't know where he lived but I know right where he is now


----------



## albhb3

well if it makes you guys feel better weather.com is calling for rain


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If it makes YOU feel any better, weather.gov has taken all of the rain out of the forecast and now it's all snow.


----------



## banonea

As long as it holds off till tomorrow, I have been in the hospital with my mother all night and had no sleep. i am ok with no sleep when I have a nap, didn't get one and wont till tonight.........


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Ch 9 is now at 1-2 for the metro


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1452332 said:


> If it makes YOU feel any better, weather.gov has taken all of the rain out of the forecast and now it's all snow.


Well my glass is half full I start a new job monday so I wont have to worry about this mythical thing called snow


----------



## wizardsr

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1452313 said:


> There is a wannabe wizard up in the trailer park in Arden Hills that runs Dodges, that's not me though... He's a lowballer resi lawn/snow guy, I'm primarily commercial in the West Metro.


I've seen him, thought it was you... oops. Ya his trailers lettering looks like he used electrical tape. Didn't know where he lived but I know right where he is now[/QUOTE]

I've had customers say something along the lines of "I hope those weren't your guys". He recently updated his SOS filing to a craphole apartment in Shoreview (I know it well as I used to do non-pay disconnects for Comcast there all the time back in the day). Typical unemployed schlub that went out and bought a plow and a mower and suddenly became a lawn/snow contractor. Why he chose a name so similar to one that's been around for 12 years before he even dreamed of venturing into this business is beyond me...

Here's a few of mine, you'll know us when you see us.


----------



## albhb3

wizard that last truck is lacking comparied to the first one looks like you have a nice collection what kinda model skid is that any pics


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

He mows two lawns in a neighbor hood we do, I thought it was you so I never tried to get them(don't step on the toes of people you know) not that I know you but you know what I mean. He was eyeballing us pretty hard last summer when we were doing a paver patio, dry creek bed, and stone staircase across the street


----------



## wizardsr

albhb3;1452515 said:


> wizard that last truck is lacking comparied to the first one looks like you have a nice collection what kinda model skid is that any pics


What do you mean lacking?

The skid is a mid-80's bobcat 843 we've had since 87 I believe (it was the replacement to the 743 my old man flipped off a trailer ). It only has about 3500 hours on it and was repainted last year. We really only use it on heavy events and to relocate as it's a single speed and our work is too spread out to really put it to good use compared to the pickups. Don't really have any good pics of it...


----------



## albhb3

wizardsr;1452524 said:


> What do you mean lacking?
> 
> The skid is a mid-80's bobcat 843 we've had since 87 I believe (it was the replacement to the 743 my old man flipped off a trailer ). It only has about 3500 hours on it and was repainted last year. We really only use it on heavy events and to relocate as it's a single speed and our work is too spread out to really put it to good use compared to the pickups. Don't relly have any good pics of it...


Oh I just really dont like those grey rims compared to the the alloys but its a salt truck and probably works great. Not trying to knock you down or aything wait a min is that last pic the same truck as the 2nd because it looks much better


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

albhb3;1452526 said:


> Oh I just really dont like those grey rims compared to the the alloys but its a salt truck and probably works great. Not trying to knock you down or aything wait a min is that last pic the same truck as the 2nd because it looks much better


Truck in the second pic is a F350 you can tell by the rims and bolt pattern


----------



## Camden

No light tower??


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Camden;1452530 said:


> No light tower??


You don't have to run it on a Blizzard, those Ferds sit high enough to just use the headlights


----------



## wizardsr

albhb3;1452526 said:


> Oh I just really dont like those grey rims compared to the the alloys but its a salt truck and probably works great. Not trying to knock you down or aything wait a min is that last pic the same truck as the 2nd because it looks much better





NICHOLS LANDSCA;1452528 said:


> Truck in the second pic is a F350 you can tell by the rims and bolt pattern


Winner winner chicken dinner. They're different trucks, the 2nd pic is an F350, the last pic is an F550. Considering simulators for both, they both have steel wheels...



Camden;1452530 said:


> No light tower??


Grille guard comes off, light tower goes in, but I have yet to use that truck to plow, just salt. PH1 mount of course so if it needs to step in and plow as a backup it can. This is the truck I did the video of a few weeks back. 






NICHOLS LANDSCA;1452531 said:


> You don't have to run it on a Blizzard, those Ferds sit high enough to just use the headlights


Yes and no. On a couple inches you'd be ok. Otherwise with the blade low enough for the headlights to "see over" you end up kicking up all the snow off the road between accounts. Can be done, but if I was plowing with this truck regularly, I'd have light tower on it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The weather story is slowly dropping totals for this snowfall.


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1452586 said:


> The weather story is slowly dropping totals for this snowfall.


Thats why I said Mythical:laughing:


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

Hopefully we get enough so we can go out Tuesday morning. What's everyone's predictions on the storm for Wed/Thurs/Fri? The guy I work for is leaving on Wednesday until Saturday so I'm guessing we'll get enough to plow.


----------



## exmark1

LwnmwrMan22;1452586 said:


> The weather story is slowly dropping totals for this snowfall.


Same here... we are 6 degrees over the forecast high for today, they already are raising tomarrows temp and have switched from 2 inches during the day tomarrow to now less than an inch with more rain then snow


----------



## albhb3

Just wanted to throw this out there for anyone who knows of someone looking for work. Southwest airlines is opening up tarmack positions fueling, moving planes sounds like their a little desperate on Tuesday morning. Word has it the 7 guys they hiried had either felonys or couldnt pass their drug tests or both. This is second hand knowledge from my dad. He said they start at 10.80 hr with as much overtime as you want up to 27hr and up to37hr if you want to move into a supervisor position. Benifits are awesome as well.Anyways just wanted to pass it along I know lots of people are looking so just an FYI


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I couldn't even drive to the cities for $10.80/hr. 

Not even if I lived in White Bear Lake.


----------



## PrimoSR

NWS changed/upped their forecast.

Washington's Birthday: Rain, snow, and sleet likely, mainly after 3pm. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 40. South southeast wind between 11 and 16 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. Little or no snow accumulation expected. 

Monday Night: Rain, snow, and sleet, becoming all snow after 9pm. Low around 32. South southeast wind 5 to 15 mph becoming west southwest. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow and sleet accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Accumulation on grassy surfaces


----------



## F350plowing

This better not be a bust


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1452716 said:


> Accumulation on grassy surfaces


I want to think that, but if the majority falls over night, there'll be an inch on the blacktop.

The question is do you plow, or the fact they're calling for a sunny high on Tuesday of 41, do you leave it?

It's going to have to be a solid inch before I plow my 1" accounts.

And depending on when the majority falls....???? If we get 1/2 of the snow before it changes over, then there's only 1" +/- to fall after that..... it'll be a night of sitting at Running Aces playing poker, making $5 / hour I guess.

Startribune's weather section says little to no snow on Monday, with a little snow at times on Monday night, with a coating to an inch or two. In other words, they still don't know what's going on.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I'm sticking with 3". It will melt some but I will make sure all of our properties are cleared before 7a.m. Customers will be very happy they don't have to walk through slush.


----------



## wizardsr

SSS Inc.;1452759 said:


> I'm sticking with 3". It will melt some but I will make sure all of our properties are cleared before 7a.m. Customers will be very happy they don't have to walk through slush.


Yep, if they hit trigger by the times in the contract, they get done, simple as that. Doesn't matter what the weather is "supposed" to do the following day. Thumbs Up


----------



## F350plowing

I'm sure not going to rush and put the blades on till I see a inch on the pavement


----------



## albhb3

heavy salt runpayup


----------



## PrimoSR

PD updated:

MONDAY NIGHT: Rain/sleet/snow mix changing to all snow, light accumulations in east central MN and west central Wisconsin. (1" to 2" of slush possible). Winds: SE turning SW 5-10mph. Low: 29


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

albhb3;1452845 said:


> heavy salt runpayup


I need to start salting  payup


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ian says at best 1-2" on the grass, most in Western MN.

Dave Dahl says 2-3", with a big storm on Sunday.

I'll stick with SSS's 3".


----------



## wizardsr

LwnmwrMan22;1452888 said:


> Dave Dahl says 2-3", with a big storm on Sunday.


LMAO! All year long he's had a "big storm" in the forecast a week out. Tomorrow's was supposed to be a "big one" too... 

I'm gonna start a fund to buy dynamite to blow up his snow-o-meter. Wanna contribute? http://www.wizardsnow.com/1smilies/****.gif


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Channel 4's blonde says 2-4".


----------



## wizardsr

LwnmwrMan22;1452907 said:


> Channel 4's blonde says 2-4".


Something tells me it'd take more than 2-4" to take care of her.


----------



## IMAGE

wizardsr;1452926 said:


> Something tells me it'd take more than 2-4" to take care of her.


Ok, the Wiz is drinking again...


----------



## Wesley's Lawn

IMAGE;1452937 said:


> Ok, the Wiz is drinking again...


Na I do believe its just a classic case of snow withdrawal. It makes people say and do crazy things. Its become a real epidemic this season


----------



## BOSS LAWN

Wesley's Lawn;1452947 said:


> Na I do believe its just a classic case of snow withdrawal. It makes people say and do crazy things. Its become a real epidemic this season


x2 on that, I've done some dumb things because of the lack of snow 

On a different note, accuweather is continuing to up their amounts for tonights snow. payup


----------



## ryde307

I'm with SSS on this one. Thinking 3". I just hope it starts earlier. I like the snows that starts at 2PM and end at 10PM plenty of time to get it all done and not deal with daytime issues.


----------



## NBI Lawn

Do you guys plow lawns or something? They have been saying for two days the snow accumulations will only be on grassy areas, sidewalks and roadways will be "wet or slushy". It is suppose to be 41 today with a low of 32 overnight...FYI those are not conditions for snow .


*I did put the plow on the truck just in case but I am not counting on it.


Just heard "rain turning over to slush late tonight. 1-2" depending on what surface it lands on"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm taking a shower, the heading out to hook up the plows. Gonna start all the blowers, get 10 bags of salt loaded.

Already put all the guys on notify for a 3-4 am start. Filled up 2 trucks yesterday, will fill up the third this morning.


----------



## banonea

there calling for 2" to 4" in rochester last I heard this morning. hope it pans out, I want to plow:redbouncepurplebou:yow!:


----------



## qualitycut

Feels a lot colder than 37 right now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1453114 said:


> Feels a lot colder than 37 right now


I was going to post this exact same thing.


----------



## qualitycut

I'm feeling confident in getting snow just hope the timing works out. So it doesn't all melt


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Channel 4 guy just said we'll have to clean off the car in the morning, not much else. He also said "big, fat flakes" between 9 and midnight.


----------



## qualitycut

Noaa just raised it from 1-3 to 2-4


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Northern Tool has those blue Ice Buster spreaders $40 off if anyone is looking to replace one or two.


----------



## AuroraMSP

Originally $190. I've never had one so I wouldn't know but what is so special about them compared to a heavy duty fertilizer spreader for $35-$40. Worst case, switch the tires out on the fertilizer spreader altho my last one came with heavy duty wheels as well.

I just can't bring myself to spending 2 bills on a glorified fertilizer spreader. Help me understand.



LwnmwrMan22;1453174 said:


> Northern Tool has those blue Ice Buster spreaders $40 off if anyone is looking to replace one or two.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1453165 said:


> Noaa just raised it from 1-3 to 2-4


Noaa also has 90-95 probability of 2 inches or more on their little experimental page. There is a ton of moisture streaming up from the south. I'm holding on for 3".

I have to agree that it doesn't feel very warm out there right now(Although it over 40).


----------



## qualitycut

Yea I just hope it can stick.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

AuroraMSP;1453184 said:


> Originally $190. I've never had one so I wouldn't know but what is so special about them compared to a heavy duty fertilizer spreader for $35-$40. Worst case, switch the tires out on the fertilizer spreader altho my last one came with heavy duty wheels as well.
> 
> I just can't bring myself to spending 2 bills on a glorified fertilizer spreader. Help me understand.


For me, it's 2 things.

1. There are 3 large openings in the bottom, so rock salt will flow easier when I'm throwing down on a parking lot with 4-5 bags rather than bringing a truck in.

2. The flaps on the side are adjustable. I have some places that have 3' sidewalks with grass on both sides, some places with 6' sidewalks.

I can move the flaps up and down on all 4 sides and control how wide the ice melt spreads without having to slow down or speed up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1453186 said:


> Noaa also has 90-95 probability of 2 inches or more on their little experimental page. There is a ton of moisture streaming up from the south. I'm holding on for 3".
> 
> I have to agree that it doesn't feel very warm out there right now(Although it over 40).


They also have rain mixed in for a while as well, which will knock down some totals.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BTW, John Dee has us in the trace - 1".

But then he pretty much has us in the 1" every day until July 3rd.


----------



## AuroraMSP

LwnmwrMan22;1453190 said:


> For me, it's 2 things.
> 
> 1. There are 3 large openings in the bottom, so rock salt will flow easier when I'm throwing down on a parking lot with 4-5 bags rather than bringing a truck in.
> 
> 2. The flaps on the side are adjustable. I have some places that have 3' sidewalks with grass on both sides, some places with 6' sidewalks.
> 
> I can move the flaps up and down on all 4 sides and control how wide the ice melt spreads without having to slow down or speed up.


Thanks...Makes more sense. The one I have has a side guard so if I use it, it wont spread to that side but I can see where if you utilize it for light parking lot use, it would kick some serious ass.

If you crank it up and let it fly, how wide of a path can it throw salt?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So yeah, about that moisture stream....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

AuroraMSP;1453201 said:


> Thanks...Makes more sense. The one I have has a side guard so if I use it, it wont spread to that side but I can see where if you utilize it for light parking lot use, it would kick some serious ass.
> 
> If you crank it up and let it fly, how wide of a path can it throw salt?


My Lesco Stainless, I can throw ice melt about 20' if I run it wide open and walk at a good clip.

This new one has openings 3 x's the size, so I'd imagine it would do the same, but I can run Halite / Rock Salt through it.

The Lesco Stainless would have too small of openings and the Rock Salt would just bind and not flow.


----------



## CityGuy

I think with the warmer days we have had recently along with the angle of the sun and daylight hours increasing we are going to be hard pressed to make small 1-3 inch amounts of snow stick to pavement. We are going to need a good dumping(hoping it happens) to see any action this year.

I wish it would either snow and we can work or it would get nice and we can get on to summer work. I am glad on one hand we did not get a lot of snow this year. Don't get me wrong I love snow and plowing and my pocket book loves it too but, patching until July sucks. So with a warmer than normal winter and lack of snow patching whould be minimal this year.


----------



## unit28

looking at radiance features...
we're at 50 watts per square foot.
West side is a lot lower under 10, I suppose.

These 20mph winds are going to keep some of the cooler air out of the lower elevations.
if that wind dies down we should see some fog because,..
There's two sides to this storm wet and dry and a lull inbetween.
I think we'll see precip at or near .05 However the temps are going to dictate any acc.
SDK is expecting an inch an hour within a few hours. Our dewpoints may keep us on the wet side of the storm.

Looking at maps with frontogenesis patterns you can see the definition of N and S divisions split all the way from TX gulf
http://marrella.aos.wisc.edu/~swetzel/winter/qpve.12Zeta800mb_f24.gif.

I see us at about 1/3 of an inch
Hitting the bubble in 5,4,3,2,1...:laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Now rain / snow until 11 pm per NWS.


----------



## qualitycut

So with that said how much snow? A 1/3 of an inch or are you talking something else.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1453253 said:


> Now rain / snow until 11 pm per NWS.


And up to 35* by 2am for the rest of the night, I think Unit28 is right


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1453255 said:


> So with that said how much snow? A 1/3 of an inch or are you talking something else.


Yes, Unit says 1/3" of snow.

It's going to be one way or the other, but I doubt we end in the 2-4" range with the amount of moisture that's streaming in.

Either it's going to be a misty / light snow night, or big flakes for 3-4+ hours and 6".

Still no advisory for us though, everything is north and west.

We've had advisories for 1-2", yet nothing for 2-4"??


----------



## PrimoSR

NWS now has a low of 33* tonight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Leave the Toro 3650s and 2450s home. It's going to be a shovel night.


----------



## IDST

just shot a blacktop parking lot in SLP and it was 35 degrees. I sure hope it sticks.


----------



## qualitycut

jagext;1453312 said:


> just shot a blacktop parking lot in SLP and it was 35 degrees. I sure hope it sticks.


Going to be close I think I sprinkled some very light amounts of snow on the driveway and stayed for a bit. So we shall see.

Also still have a Boss v for sale willing to negotiate (trade). New plow and trucks going to be here monday-tues next week.


----------



## AuroraMSP

Hamelfire;1453242 said:


> I think with the warmer days we have had recently along with the angle of the sun and daylight hours increasing we are going to be hard pressed to make small 1-3 inch amounts of snow stick to pavement. We are going to need a good dumping(hoping it happens) to see any action this year.
> 
> I wish it would either snow and we can work or it would get nice and we can get on to summer work. I am glad on one hand we did not get a lot of snow this year. Don't get me wrong I love snow and plowing and my pocket book loves it too but, patching until July sucks. So with a warmer than normal winter and lack of snow patching whould be minimal this year.


So what is your take out when the frost will be out of the ground? Will we get an early lift on road restrictions or will they just stick to the same rough dates regardless?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1453242 said:


> I think with the warmer days we have had recently along with the angle of the sun and daylight hours increasing we are going to be hard pressed to make small 1-3 inch amounts of snow stick to pavement. We are going to need a good dumping(hoping it happens) to see any action this year.
> 
> I wish it would either snow and we can work or it would get nice and we can get on to summer work. I am glad on one hand we did not get a lot of snow this year. Don't get me wrong I love snow and plowing and my pocket book loves it too but, patching until July sucks. So with a warmer than normal winter and lack of snow patching whould be minimal this year.


Hamel,

Try getting more than 1 ton of mix at a time. You'll get the patching done fasterThumbs Up J/K

Channel 5 1-3" likely with isolated 4"


----------



## Greenery

Very light snow in the west metro. No rain beforehand which is strange seems how the radars are showing the entire metro in green. 

Anybody else seeing anything yet?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like the really heavy blob in IA is staying in IA, almost moving south.


----------



## Green Grass

Anyone know how to hook plows and salt spreaders up its been so long i dont know if i remember how


----------



## Greenery

jagext;1453312 said:


> just shot a blacktop parking lot in SLP and it was 35 degrees. I sure hope it sticks.


In my opinion I don't think it will be a problem getting the snow to stick to the pavement, but I think the longer it sits the less there will be when you get there as it's gonna melt from the bottom up.


----------



## PrimoSR

Couple of flakes swirling around in Orono.


----------



## SSS Inc.

greenery;1453353 said:


> In my opinion I don't think it will be a problem getting the snow to stick to the pavement, but I think the longer it sits the less there will be when you get there as it's gonna melt from the bottom up.


Exactly why our trucks will be heading out before it melts. Piles take much longer to melt than 2" across an entire parking lot. payup

I do find it interesting that most people reporting stuff falling from the sky are talking snow not rain(on the news and on here). This is a good thing because the less water on the asphalt the slower the stuff will melt.Thumbs Up

South Minneapolis update: Flurries!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Big flakes in S. Mpls now and very windy. Where is the rain that I have heard so much about?????? Is anyone else getting anything yet?


----------



## qualitycut

Agreed with that piles look better

Edit.. not a single drop of rain. Just started to flurry here


----------



## AuroraMSP

Nothing coming down in Champlin


----------



## NBI Lawn

Well... there are some small flakes blowing around in Lino Lakes. No rain and it sure feels colder than they said it would be. I dont have an accurate thermometer though.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Nothing in Blaine yet, still 40* here but windy


----------



## SSS Inc.

No lies here, but its actually coming down pretty good where I'm at. The grass is glistening and its actually sticking a bit on the street. Looks like the cars are going to be covered in ice. Maybe I'm in one of those heavy bursts that Ken Barlow talked about My Hockey rink is all white as well.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Winter Weather Advisory finally out.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1453425 said:


> Winter Weather Advisory finally out.


LET IT SNOW!! Thumbs Up

Flurries/light snow in Brooklyn Park.


----------



## PrimoSR

Snowing pretty good out here right now, everything is white already.


----------



## Green Grass

Snowing hard here everything is white and covered including the county road. Let it snow!!!


----------



## Tbrothers

started snowing about 6'45 in farmington and the street is already white. we didn't have the rain it started all snow. Looks like we'll get more than the 1in.:redbounce


----------



## SSS Inc.

My street here is still 50% wet BUT it was just paved last fall so its very black and absorbs heat. Everything else is white and its coming down really good. I don't see how all of us won't be plowing, especially since we are all supposed to be in the RAIN right now. Guess that didn't happen. 

My 3" prediction might be on the light side if this keeps up for 5-6 hours.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

SSS Inc.;1453449 said:


> My street here is still 50% wet BUT it was just paved last fall so its very black and absorbs heat. Everything else is white and its coming down really good. I don't see how all of us won't be plowing, especially since we are all supposed to be in the RAIN right now. Guess that didn't happen.
> 
> My 3" prediction might be on the light side if this keeps up for 5-6 hours.


Havent been this happy in awhile....  ussmileyflag


----------



## qualitycut

BOSS LAWN;1453454 said:


> Havent been this happy in awhile....  ussmileyflag


Me either I was really starting to think it was going to snow again till next year.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1453449 said:


> My street here is still 50% wet BUT it was just paved last fall so its very black and absorbs heat. Everything else is white and its coming down really good. I don't see how all of us won't be plowing, especially since we are all supposed to be in the RAIN right now. Guess that didn't happen.
> 
> *My 3" prediction might be on the light side if this keeps up for 5-6 hours*.


Please see the second 1/2 of the third line in post #6923


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

The only snow sticking in Blaine is on the deck but it's coming down pretty good


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1453462 said:


> Please see the second 1/2 of the third line in post #6923


You might be right. The key is that it has to hold together for several hours. In the back of my head I'm thinking ,"sure it didn't rain but now it will all of a sudden fall apart at 9p.m.". Everything is white now in south mpls. Keep it coming!


----------



## qualitycut

Covered here also, street and all.


----------



## Tbrothers

hopefully it hold up and it should be a good plow event. if the temps hold cold in the morning people should be able to put down some salt on top of it:yow!:.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I've got 1/2" on my sidewalks and the temp is already down to 32. Its snowing really hard right now.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

It looks like it's snowing harder than it really is, the flakes are tiny it's just blowing so dang hard. The street is wet nothing sticking on it yet


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The Weather Story has been updated. It says snow ending by midnight, with light snow / light drizzle overnight.

We're heading out at 1 am.


----------



## Tbrothers

3/4 on my picnic table, heavy 1/2 in the street. still snowing really heavy. gonna be the wet heavy stuff thats for sure.


----------



## PrimoSR

There is a solid inch on the pavement in Orono.


----------



## banonea

snowing hard in rochester:redbouncepurplebou:yow!:


----------



## NBI Lawn

It is so hard for me to believe there is snow out there. It is "snowing" here but I just went for a drive and the roads are wet, thats it. my driveway has just enough to leave marks when I walk across it.

If it is suppose to stop by midnight I think you guys are going to be plowing asphalt.


WHO NEEDS HELP? I assume we are not going to get anything plowable in the metro so since there is a ton of snow around us I will offer my services. More trucks and skids sitting around than you could use I am sure.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Street is 95% covered in Blaine


----------



## qualitycut

NBI Lawn;1453524 said:


> It is so hard for me to believe there is snow out there. It is "snowing" here but I just went for a drive and the roads are wet, thats it. my driveway has just enough to leave marks when I walk across it.
> 
> If it is suppose to stop by midnight I think you guys are going to be plowing asphalt.
> 
> WHO NEEDS HELP? I assume we are not going to get anything plowable in the metro so since there is a ton of snow around us I will offer my services. More trucks and skids sitting around than you could use I am sure.


Maybe it hasnt made it up there yet? Solid half inch here.


----------



## IDST

Is it ok on this site to say I have a hard on?? just measured two lots in st. louis park and we have a an inch in both of them.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

jagext;1453529 said:


> Is it ok on this site to say I have a hard on?? just measured two lots in st. louis park and we have a an inch in both of them.


You have a 1" hard on in a parking lot in St.Louis Park?? Or did I read that wrong?


----------



## PrimoSR

Any measurements for Golden Valley or Brooklyn Center?


----------



## qualitycut

jagext;1453529 said:


> Is it ok on this site to say I have a hard on?? just measured two lots in st. louis park and we have a an inch in both of them.


Haha only an inch I feel bad for her.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

PrimoSR;1453535 said:


> Any measurements for Golden Valley or Brooklyn Center?


Brooklyn Center is half inch and rising (blacktop)

Brooklyn Park is just creeping past half inch also (blacktop) 

wesport


----------



## Wesley's Lawn

qualitycut;1453537 said:


> Haha only an inch I feel bad for her.


I have heard there are women out there that prefer men that are hung like gerbils, again this is just what I've heard, those particular women would have no interest in me


----------



## qualitycut

So why did they have 100% snow all day and now that its snowing its lowered to 80%


----------



## PrimoSR

BOSS LAWN;1453538 said:


> Brooklyn Center is half inch and rising (blacktop)
> 
> Brooklyn Park is just creeping past half inch also (blacktop)
> 
> wesport


Thanks BOSS LAWN


----------



## PrimoSR

qualitycut;1453543 said:


> So why did they have 100% snow all day and now that its snowing its lowered to 80%


I notice that around 7pm, made me chuckle.


----------



## Martinson9

Minnetonka:

1.5 inches on my deck. 1.25 inches on my south facing blacktop driveway.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Wesley's Lawn;1453539 said:


> I have heard there are women out there that prefer men that are hung like gerbils, again this is just what I've heard, those particular women would have no interest in me


Women just have no interest in you. 
Solid 1/2" in Blaine. Looks like a lull from 11:15 to 12:15 and wrapping up around 2:30


----------



## Green Grass

well there is enough here to make my satelitte dish not work!!!!


----------



## albhb3

Wesley's Lawn;1453539 said:


> I have heard there are women out there that prefer men that are hung like gerbils, again this is just what I've heard, those particular women would have no interest in me


Yep rome was built in a day the green bay packers won the superbowl in 2012 and santa brings you presents every year:laughing:


----------



## unit28

More heavy frizzle coming, seems to be ending around 12.
Seeing some more green passing through on radar around Corcoran 
heading NE.

Just wanted to show where I'm reporting from, with a trace/dusting so far
My truck is mostly a wet frost-cicle:salute:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

How come it almost looks on the extended range radar the storm ia all of a sudden making a 135 degree turn back to the NW?


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1453511 said:


> The Weather Story has been updated. It says snow ending by midnight, with light snow / light drizzle overnight.
> 
> We're heading out at 1 am.


It looks like there may be a lull for a little bit around midnight but then it looks to fill right back in with light snow until the morning hours.


----------



## Green Grass

Snow reports listed by amount

inches location St County time
------ ----------------------- -- -------------- -------
3.20 Murdock MN swift 0845 PM
3.00 Benson MN swift 0535 PM
2.30 Sacred Heart MN Renville 0738 PM
2.00 Glenwood MN Pope 0700 PM
2.00 SSW Montevideo MN Chippewa 0500 PM
1.70 Chanhassen MN Carver 0900 PM
1.00 3 NE Burnsville MN Dakota 0900 PM
1.00 Mankato MN Blue Earth 0730 PM
0.80 Shakopee MN Scott 0900 PM


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I will also say I could see not much more accumulation. The snow will trap the ground heat in now and melt from the bottom up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1/2" in WBL.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

unit28;1453564 said:


> More heavy frizzle coming, seems to be ending around 12.
> Seeing some more green passing through on radar around Corcoran
> heading NE.
> 
> Just wanted to show where I'm reporting from, with a trace/dusting so far
> My truck is mostly a wet frost-cicle:salute:


I thought you were further North, my East Bethel house is just off 209th. Mmm frost-cicle, what flavor?


----------



## IDST

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1453534 said:


> You have a 1" hard on in a parking lot in St.Louis Park?? Or did I read that wrong?[/Q
> 
> UOTE]
> Yeah at 7 and louisiana


----------



## IDST

jagext;1453575 said:


> NICHOLS LANDSCA;1453534 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have a 1" hard on in a parking lot in St.Louis Park?? Or did I read that wrong?[/Q
> 
> UOTE]
> Yeah at 7 and louisiana
> 
> 
> 
> It is cold you know
Click to expand...


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1453566 said:


> How come it almost looks on the extended range radar the storm ia all of a sudden making a 135 degree turn back to the NW?


It's an illusion.
The small comma head of the cyclonic rotation {counter clockwise} is moving NE 
Most of the dense precip encapsilated in the upper level low will dump through the State on a diagonal geometrical pattern. Heaviest accumulations will be west, central and NE
with some eastern fill.


----------



## unit28

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1453574 said:


> I thought you were further North, my East Bethel house is just off 209th. Mmm frost-cicle, what flavor?


I'm at 249th...
Bold guiness, yumm yumm


----------



## PrimoSR

Green Grass;1453562 said:


> well there is enough here to make my satelitte dish not work!!!!


Mine went out for a little bit too.


----------



## qualitycut

2 inches in Inver Grove


----------



## banonea

OMG!!! The Weather Channel mentioned minneapolis. now it has to be a storm of the year:laughing:


----------



## Green Grass

PrimoSR;1453592 said:


> Mine went out for a little bit too.


mine still is


----------



## PrimoSR

Just shy of 2" on the pavement.


----------



## mnglocker

PrimoSR;1453606 said:


> Just shy of 2" on the pavement.


Little more on the way.

I guess I'll probably cross paths with you tonight in Long Lake. Thumbs Up


----------



## unit28

1/2" now.....can I use chains?
almost time to de-feather this thing


----------



## albhb3

storm of the season by this time tuesday it will be gone


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I.............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

am............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

post..............


----------



## wizardsr

What the heck is this white stuff and what am I supposed to do with it???

Edit: looks like your post whoring got interrupted!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

:redbounce:redbounce:redbouncenumber 7000!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

wizardsr;1453626 said:


> What the heck is this white stuff and what am I supposed to do with it???
> 
> Edit: looks like your post *****ing got interrupted!


Don't worry... I pulled it off.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1453627 said:


> :redbounce:redbounce:redbouncenumber 7000!!!!!


----------



## mnglocker

into the truck i go....:crying:


----------



## lsmain

2in in inver grove? I'm in s st Paul with 1.5


----------



## qualitycut

lsmain;1453640 said:


> 2in in inver grove? I'm in s st Paul with 1.5


3 on the black top drive now


----------



## lsmain

What time is the resi going?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

mnglocker;1453638 said:


> into the truck i go....:crying:


 I am starting early to I don't see too much more accumulation, the rest can melt tomorrow.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1453645 said:


> I am starting early to I don't see too much more accumulation, the rest can melt tomorrow.


Yea its really light flurries here now gonna brush of the truck and head out pretty quick.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

unit28;1453631 said:


>


Thumbs Up


----------



## ryde307

2.5 to 3 inches in Chanhassen. Heading out shortly.


----------



## unit28

looking at the MN DOT map.
the roads are not user friendly...
just looked at a few reports down 169
there's no more parking left in some of the ditches and the guard rails will need a shopsmith tomorrow

stay safe y'all,


----------



## BOSS LAWN

Heading out at 1230 everybody have fun tonight! payup


----------



## PrimoSR

I am heading out in 15 minutes too.


----------



## djagusch

Blade to pavement 1am in st paul. I love waking up those townhome people.


----------



## lsmain

Ugh... Wanted to wait till morning....great


----------



## qualitycut

Wow so I just spent 10 minutes trying to get my plow lights working and I just had the damn running lights on. Idiot


----------



## AuroraMSP

Still coming down pretty good here in Champlin. Anyone near 105th and Central in Blaine with a report?


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1453657 said:


> Wow so I just spent 10 minutes trying to get my plow lights working and I just had the damn running lights on. Idiot


heck last year I couldn't get in my truck.
Thought the door was frozen so I took a crow bar to it.

Then I hit the unlock button on the remote
...yep,


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

AuroraMSP;1453661 said:


> Still coming down pretty good here in Champlin. Anyone near 105th and Central in Blaine with a report?


I'm 2-3miles away have an inch here


----------



## unit28

AuroraMSP;1453661 said:


> Still coming down pretty good here in Champlin. Anyone near 105th and Central in Blaine with a report?


Just add another 1.5 inches easily on top of what you have already.
Heavy/mod banding right there.


----------



## F350plowing

Locked n loaded ready to go!


----------



## unit28

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1453664 said:


> I'm 2-3miles away have an inch here


not sure where you;re at exactly, radar shows a sharp defined hole opening up towards NW of there.


----------



## lsmain

Measurement for st.paul?


----------



## IDST

2.5 in st. louis park


----------



## pheasantfarmer

sitting in my apartment at the U so jealous of you guys right now! Now that i am at school had to take a few years off of snow removal....looks to be about 2-2.5 in here! You all have fun and stay safe!

Gets some pictures!


----------



## djagusch

1.75" johnson pkwy and 94 in st paul


----------



## IDST

wow this is heavy


----------



## Martinson9

NWS has Chan at 3.0 inches and that's the highest report they have. I have measured 3.75 to 4.25 in Minnetonka near 494/394.


----------



## unit28

WTHeck...1"-1.5 in Isanti ...........LET IT SNOW

I guess that band dropping 1.5" that I saw near Champlin
moved NE after all.

I'm sure you other guys made bank on your predictions
Mine was off just a tad because we had no initial rain as predicted

getrdonepayup


----------



## Eronningen

1/2"-2" in and near Rochester. Alot of melt on contact especially on previously treated surfaces. We still plowed about 3/4 of our contracts, salted all. Pretty much exactly as predicted by my source. Just a hair short.


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone a welder close to me? Eyelet where return spring conects on wing of boss plow snapped.


----------



## NBI Lawn

qualitycut;1453768 said:


> Anyone a welder close to me? Eyelet where return spring conects on wing of boss plow snapped.


I've got one you can use but I am not real close. I say you can use it because I am not a "trained welder". I will weld my own stuff but thats about it.


----------



## qualitycut

NBI Lawn;1453843 said:


> I've got one you can use but I am not real close. I say you can use it because I am not a "trained welder". I will weld my own stuff but thats about it.


I wouldn't even weld my own stuff. Never done it. 
Thanks for the offer got a buddy of a buddy is doing it tomorrow. Posted on FB and had 3 responses in 5 min. Also the otherside return spring go and flew about 20 feet.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1453846 said:


> I wouldn't even weld my own stuff. Never done it.
> Thanks for the offer got a buddy of a buddy is doing it tomorrow. Posted on FB and had 3 responses in 5 min. Also the otherside return spring go and flew about 20 feet.


I will give you $1500 as is, it is broken now


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

WTF the city has been plowing the neighborhood for the last hour and a half the street is wet NO snow on it. I could see that they salted it before I got home around 8 and it was almost all melted then that was 5 hours ago


----------



## SSS Inc.

Martinson9;1453697 said:


> NWS has Chan at 3.0 inches and that's the highest report they have. I have measured 3.75 to 4.25 in Minnetonka near 494/394.


Thats good as my prediction for the last few days was 3"wesport

My house - just shy of 4" (mpls/lake nakomis) Close to aiport
Richfield - 3.8" Even closer to Airport
Airport - 2.7" (really ?????)
200 feet from airport - 4".

There is still a shot for thursday snow but it does look like if anything falls it may slide to the South.
Sunday looks VERY interesting. If everything stays close to what I see right now there is a good shot at someone in the Metro getting 8-10". I think it will be cold enough for all snow as well.


----------



## jschmitz93

It was nice to go out and see some piles and the end of my rows last night. Too bad I missed my alarm and was awoken by a text 4 hours later. F me. All in all no problems. I think that Champlin had close to 3 and when I left my house in Andover we only had 1.5. Crazy.


----------



## snowman55

are there any highly skilled skid operators who want to load snow with my skids tonight?


----------



## Greenery

jagext;1453686 said:


> wow this is heavy


Haha, yeah I'm sure the shovelers are feeling it today.

I seen a van load of the work squad guys armed with scoop shovels, made me thankful I'm not a criminal having to pay to shovel the snow.


----------



## Greenery

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1453918 said:


> WTF the city has been plowing the neighborhood for the last hour and a half the street is wet NO snow on it. I could see that they salted it before I got home around 8 and it was almost all melted then that was 5 hours ago


At least they didn't wait until this afternoon to hit residential streets like plymouth did.
All the driveways that were done last night/this morning had huge snowballs at the ends of the driveways when I checked them this afternoon.


----------



## unit28

I'm wondering what Camden had for totals.

If we get another persistant NW flow of wind on TH we might get a small acc. Sun looks good enough to keep the big boys hole'd up.
SSS you need to buy a lotto ticket, you're calling some good numbers this seasonThumbs Up

Looking at 24 hour totals {{on 20th-21st map} you can see very few small pockets of variances, everything else is pretty much what I was speculating. I think me and the airport may have the same sublimification issues at atmospheric gradiance levels or sublimation issues due to topography.

LMN22 might have a map for totals as well.
Higher totals {and banding}in Red, the lowest acc. in Yellow.


----------



## Camden

unit28;1453973 said:


> I'm wondering what Camden had for totals.


We fell just shy of 2". Our city was out plowing and they always say that they don't go out unless there's 2+ but because it's a regular work day and no one was going to be paid overtime they sent the trucks out.


----------



## unit28

Camden;1453983 said:


> We fell just shy of 2". .


Thank you for the reply

If I would have transduced the layering on the map it'd been easier to pin point your location
I'm just trying to see if the map I posted correlated to what y'all had out there for totals.


----------



## deicepro

snowman55;1453954 said:


> are there any highly skilled skid operators who want to load snow with my skids tonight?


I'd come help, but I have a few people that didn't want to be plowed that want to be plowed now....idiots


----------



## F350plowing

Well the accounts finally had something done so they can stay complaining for paying me each month for nothing


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1453866 said:


> I will give you $1500 as is, it is broken now


Don't make threats like that unless your serious lol. Is that fot just plow side cause I might take you up on it. I don't want to store it all year new edges on it


----------



## SSS Inc.

Unit,

Here is the map off of NWS. They are right on for my neck of the woods.


----------



## qualitycut

So what you guys thinking for tomorrow and Sunday


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1454021 said:


> So what you guys thinking for tomorrow and Sunday


Thursday looks to me to stay to the south with maybe 1-2" if lucky in the far southern metro.
Sunday looks like something fun to watch. I also think it will cover large enough of an area that most of us will plow something. I have a good feeling it will be a pretty decent storm as several local people have mentioned as well.


----------



## IDST

snowman55;1453954 said:


> are there any highly skilled skid operators who want to load snow with my skids tonight?


When and where?


----------



## qualitycut

snowman55;1453954 said:


> are there any highly skilled skid operators who want to load snow with my skids tonight?


I may be able to help. I dont know what your definition of highly skilled is but if it is getting in a skid and be able to run it at a good pace with decent experiance let me know and I may be able to depending on when and where.

I cant do this, sorry


----------



## Ranger620

Quality, I'm a little tired and don't currently have the motor skills to detect sarcasm. $1500 I would take it at the end of the season. Prices are starting to drop, found a 2006 model for $2000


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1454163 said:


> Quality, I'm a little tired and don't currently have the motor skills to detect sarcasm. $1500 I would take it at the end of the season. Prices are starting to drop, found a 2006 model for $2000


Is that blade only you want ? It will be available next week. It's pretty used. If you want to look at it let me know. Has new edges I just put on this fall I think its a 06. or 07


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

snowman55;1453954 said:


> are there any highly skilled skid operators who want to load snow with my skids tonight?


Pretty sure I can hold my own, around 10K hours in one doesn't matter controls Cat, Case, or Bobcat. Where, when, and how much? Cab/heat? You can PM me


----------



## Ranger620

I would look at it. When you say used what we talking? How rusted is the light bar? center pin ok? Lights still adjustable or are they in bad shape? Still willing to take a look. open to take a look any time. Got to do a lot of fixing tomorrow after last nights breaks downs.


----------



## Wesley's Lawn

snowman55;1453954 said:


> are there any highly skilled skid operators who want to load snow with my skids tonight?


I'd be interested depending on the details, Feel free to PM me.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1454187 said:


> I would look at it. When you say used what we talking? How rusted is the light bar? center pin ok? Lights still adjustable or are they in bad shape? Still willing to take a look. open to take a look any time. Got to do a lot of fixing tomorrow after last nights breaks downs.


To be honest I am not sure how the pin is. You will have to look. 
I can swing up whenever just let me know and we can see what we come up with if its not up to par I wont be offended. Preferably by next week so I still have the truck with mount.

Your just looking for plow side correct?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Wesley's Lawn;1454192 said:


> I'd be interested depending on the details, Feel free to PM me.


You must not have read his whole post, he's asking for SKILLED Operators


----------



## Ranger620

Plow side only yes. Just got a straight blade on one of the trucks that would be nice to have a V. Can be available when ever. What fits your schedule. I can meet you so neither has to drive to far, I'm in corcoran. I may make a swing down to us salt later in the week???


----------



## Wesley's Lawn

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1454205 said:


> You must not have read his whole post, he's asking for SKILLED Operators


Well I can't be that bad, You had me help ya out last year


----------



## Camden

Wesley's Lawn;1454213 said:


> Well I can't be that bad, You had me help ya out last year


He was just joking around.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1454211 said:


> Plow side only yes. Just got a straight blade on one of the trucks that would be nice to have a V. Can be available when ever. What fits your schedule. I can meet you so neither has to drive to far, I'm in corcoran. I may make a swing down to us salt later in the week???


Just give me a call this week. I'm open. 6514701856


----------



## Ranger620

Sounds good Quality. I'll give you a shout


----------



## Wesley's Lawn

Camden;1454219 said:


> He was just joking around.


Oh yea I know, That's Mr. Nichols for ya, a real funny man or at least he thinks he's funny. Don't quit your day job Rob


----------



## unit28

@SSS,
Thanks for the map, it'll help my research in learning

I'm also looking for more details and spec overlays with post storm doppler radar data.

Until then, stay warm. May see some near sub zero low temps this weekend with dry air aloft.
Then some mix precip trying to converge Sun/Mon. But we know how that goes:laughing:

Thanks again Sir.:


----------



## SSS Inc.

I don't know about you guys but I'm going to prank call Qaulity for the next few days

My question for snowman: 14 skidsteers and you need an operator? Where the heck are you getting all of your hauling, especially for this storm. What are you going to do on monday when snomageddon hits.payup


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Wesley's Lawn;1454233 said:


> Oh yea I know, That's Mr. Nichols for ya, a real funny man or at least he thinks he's funny. Don't quit your day job Rob


Oh I'm funny, just ask me


----------



## BOSS LAWN

Anybody on board for saying last nights system was worth the wait? 

Any storm predictions for this weekend out? Also looking for someone with a skid to moves some piles.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

FWIW, Fox 9 streams their morning news live, which you can run on your smart phone.

I run it through the blue tooth in the truck so whenever I want a weather update or traffic report I hit the bookmark on the homepage of the smart phone.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

BOSS LAWN;1454318 said:


> Anybody on board for saying last nights system was worth the wait?
> 
> Any storm predictions for this weekend out? Also looking for someone with a skid to moves some piles.


Worth the wait? Uh, No. Where do you need work done? Just pushing them back and stacking or haul away?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

FWIW #2. Northern Tool is running 10% off plow parts if you broke some trip springs like I did.


----------



## banonea

F350plowing;1454008 said:


> Well the accounts finally had something done so they can stay complaining for paying me each month for nothing


I have been lucky, out of the 31 accounts i have none have complained and there is a few that want to resign for next yearpayup


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Some of y'all might want to check out John Dee's graphs.....


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1454502 said:


> Some of y'all might want to check out John Dee's graphs.....


Well I think we will get something decent everyone is talking about now.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

qualitycut;1454510 said:


> Well I think we will get something decent everyone is talking about now.


What's everyone thinking for tonight/tomorrow?


----------



## mnglocker

Lawn Enforcer;1454566 said:


> What's everyone thinking for tonight/tomorrow?


Moving someplace warmer. :laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Better be less than an inch.


----------



## qualitycut

They are saying mid 50s in two weeks.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

mnglocker;1454567 said:


> Moving someplace warmer. :laughing:


:laughing: I still must be young and stupid, I love the cold weather!

I just saw a weather guy at KEYC in Mankato's facebook page that said 3"-6" for tomorrow


----------



## grosser397

BOSS LAWN;1454318 said:


> Anybody on board for saying last nights system was worth the wait?
> 
> Any storm predictions for this weekend out? Also looking for someone with a skid to moves some piles.


i can move piles with my deere, pm me and ill give you my number


----------



## mnglocker

Lawn Enforcer;1454580 said:


> :laughing: I still must be young and stupid, I love the cold weather!
> 
> I just saw a weather guy at KEYC in Mankato's facebook page that said 3"-6" for tomorrow


Are you sure he wasn't pulling an Annie?


----------



## banonea

WTF!!!! Now there calling for a winter storm watch for thursday....... When did this happen?


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1454610 said:


> WTF!!!! Now there calling for a winter storm watch for thursday....... When did this happen?


For what area


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1454626 said:


> For what area


Southern MN. They're calling for 6+" of snow along between I-90 & I-80, along with southern WI.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1454636 said:


> Southern MN. They're calling for 6+" of snow along between I-90 & I-80, along with southern WI.


I still see a chance of some of that snow creeping into the metro. There is one model (NAM) pushing up to the metro but most people are disregarding that. My gut tells me they will all be wrong. We'll see.

Sunday/monday still looks big. I hope it holds together.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1454641 said:


> I still see a chance of some of that snow creeping into the metro. There is one model (NAM) pushing up to the metro but most people are disregarding that. My gut tells me they will all be wrong. We'll see.
> 
> Sunday/monday still looks big. I hope it holds together.


I hope so would help out the ball account a bit


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It better not creep into the metro. I had 2 guys head out of town for a funeral today. They'll be back Saturday.

I'm sure it'll creep some though. As long as it doesn't get too much farther north than WBL, I'm okay.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1454644 said:


> I hope so would help out the ball account a bit


I was looking for all the latest global warming news on PD site and noticed he actually has a midday update! He says 1-3" metro, Less on the Northside. 2-4" south of the Metro insouthern MN. Hmm.

"Winter Storm Watches have been issued by neighboring National Weather Services (Sioux Falls and La Crosse) yet to issued by the Chanhassen National Weather Service, but I expect 'something' within the near future."


----------



## BOSS LAWN

SSS Inc.;1454651 said:


> I was looking for all the latest global warming news on PD site and noticed he actually has a midday update! He says 1-3" metro, Less on the Northside. 2-4" south of the Metro insouthern MN. Hmm.
> 
> "Winter Storm Watches have been issued by neighboring National Weather Services (Sioux Falls and La Crosse) yet to issued by the Chanhassen National Weather Service, but I expect 'something' within the near future."


This for tonight/tomorrow or Sunday night?


----------



## SSS Inc.

BOSS LAWN;1454655 said:


> This for tonight/tomorrow or Sunday night?


Tonight into tomorrow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Chanhassen has issued one for southern MN.


----------



## qualitycut

That's about all he talks about on his site is global warming. I can't stand it.


----------



## unit28

Not seeing any changes in wind shifts. So......about those upper level winds
I'm sure the models that bumped the track N, called it because of the slow system in front of it. As I was saying previously WED/TH is going to be a factor of wind analysis.
Seems it may be a factor of lingering NE and converging SE wind streamlines.
One good thing for LMN22 is it is pretty warm[considering] outside right now
overall I see 2" with a couple pops of .50of precip at the cutoff which should be sharp along the S metro.
My computer is so congested I need to burp it. This post may seem ancient by the time it's delivered....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If tou look at the wide range map for the national weather service advisories, you can see most of the storm is along the Mn/Ia border.


----------



## unit28

hopefully it'll have a "sharp cut off" for you LMN22
Being dense it just may stay S, The winds {as predicted} might shift NW in the morning and may diffuse it though just enough to see something a little further N. From there it depends on timing of the track to move out....who knows.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1454696 said:


> Not seeing any changes in wind shifts. So......about those upper level winds
> I'm sure the models that bumped the track N, called it because of the slow system in front of it. As I was saying previously WED/TH is going to be a factor of wind analysis.
> Seems it may be a factor of lingering NE and converging SE wind streamlines.
> *One good thing for LMN22 is it is pretty warm[considering] outside right now
> overall I see 2" with a couple pops of .50of precip at the cutoff which should be sharp along the S metro.*
> My computer is so congested I need to burp it. This post may seem ancient by the time it's delivered....


That's what NWS is saying in the comments on their facebook page with regards to the last weather story that was posted.

They said there will be a sharp gradient on the north side of the system.

They also said that the European model has the whole storm now shifted completely into central IA. HOWEVER, this contradicts a post they made about 3 hours earlier where they said a couple of the models were pushing the storm further north, with one model putting the storm directly over the metro for tomorrow.


----------



## qualitycut

The locals are saying 1-3 for metro now and upped the chance of snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The 4 pm updates are in for NWS. Dropped the snow chances for the cities with no mention of accumulation for the cities.

Bumped the "chance of snow" for Sunday during the day to "snow likely".


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1454761 said:


> HOWEVER, this contradicts a post they made about 3 hours earlier where they said a couple of the models were pushing the storm further north, with one model putting the storm directly over the metro for tomorrow.


That one model is now updated and along the border as well.:realmad: I like when there is at least one model headed my way. Gives me a reason to check the weather constantly.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1454808 said:


> That one model is now updated and along the border as well.:realmad: I like when there is at least one model headed my way. Gives me a reason to check the weather constantly.


So I take we are sol in the cities?

Reading the Nws article it sounds like that Sundays storm is going to be all north if I read it right


----------



## unit28

looking at actual radar, I can see there's alot of inclusive height fall in the precip. Still seeing some good PWATS of .5 or better on the upper side of the system.
But, with the dew points being low, it's dry through the region {note some sunny skies today}
could it actually fall apart already?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1454810 said:


> So I take we are sol in the cities?
> 
> Reading the Nws article it sounds like that Sundays storm is going to be all north if I read it right


Dahl says north too.


----------



## qualitycut

Earlier he said nothing in the metro now they just said and inch or so. Now they also have 60% Sunday-tues


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

At 5 Dahl said 1-3 for tomorrow, but you have to remember they call from Owatonna to Hutchinson to Cambridge to River Falls Wi as the metro area.

He said the southern 1/2 of the metro for the inch.


----------



## F350plowing

Sounds like for us in the north metro its sit back and wait till Sunday/Monday


----------



## BOSS LAWN

F350plowing;1454941 said:


> Sounds like for us in the north metro its sit back and wait till Sunday/Monday


I'll plan on 4-6" anything more and it's payup :laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1454898 said:


> At 5 Dahl said 1-3 for tomorrow, but you have to remember they call from Owatonna to Hutchinson to Cambridge to River Falls Wi as the metro area.
> 
> He said the southern 1/2 of the metro for the inch.


well that makes more sense now.


----------



## Green Grass

Wesley's Lawn;1454213 said:


> Well I can't be that bad, You had me help ya out last year


Wes desperate times call for desperate measures 

sorry Wes couldn't pass it up.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1454431 said:


> Worth the wait? Uh, No. Where do you need work done? Just pushing them back and stacking or haul away?





grosser397;1454586 said:


> i can move piles with my deere, pm me and ill give you my number


I need them moved onto ta flat grass area, fairly large pile.


----------



## millsaps118

Go figure, I start a HUUUUGE land clearing job on Monday that has a 4wk deadline and all the sudden we're plowing on tuesday and now snow is in the forecast almost everyday for the next 10 days!!!!!! WTF


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

millsaps118;1455110 said:


> Go figure, I start a HUUUUGE land clearing job on Monday that has a 4wk deadline and all the sudden we're plowing on tuesday and now snow is in the forecast almost everyday for the next 10 days!!!!!! WTF


Need help I have 3 skids


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Green Grass;1455005 said:


> Wes desperate times call for desperate measures
> 
> sorry Wes couldn't pass it up.


He he, I was thinking something similar but didn't want to hurt his feelings, we might have to call a Wambulance or whine one one

We wouldn't make fun if we didn't care:waving:


----------



## Wesley's Lawn

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1455116 said:


> He he, I was thinking something similar but didn't want to hurt his feelings, we might have to call a Wambulance or whine one one
> 
> We wouldn't make fun if we didn't care:waving:


I must have missed the memo about it being pick on Wes week, but it is entertaining  
Don't think I need a wambulance this time, Maybe that time i smashed my finger between those blocks helping you build that wall



NICHOLS LANDSCA;1455114 said:


> Need help I have 3 skids


I'll see your three skids and raise you a wheel loader wesport


----------



## Green Grass

Wesley's Lawn;1455122 said:


> I must have missed the memo about it being pick on Wes week, but it is entertaining


I think it is always pick on Wes time.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Wesley's Lawn;1455122 said:


> I must have missed the memo about it being pick on Wes week, but it is entertaining
> Don't think I need a wambulance this time, Maybe that time i smashed my finger between those blocks helping you build that wall
> 
> I'll see your three skids and raise you a wheel loader wesport


No memo, just a standing order

If he needs help I could use SKILLED operator, ya know anyone?


----------



## banonea

Looks like we are screwde for the morning, Now I am awake for the night:realmad:


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1455146 said:


> Looks like we are screwde for the morning, Now I am awake for the night:realmad:


By screwed you talking snow or no snow?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1455148 said:


> By screwed you talking snow or no snow?


I'm guessing zero,zip,nada. I'll be up at 4am anyway and check (baby feeding time)


----------



## F350plowing

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1455151 said:


> I'm guessing zero,zip,nada. I'll be up at 4am anyway and check (baby feeding time)


Your guess is correct my friend


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

F350plowing;1455155 said:


> Your guess is correct my friend


Ya it's pushing even further south now


----------



## unit28

nothng as far as preciptable disturbances here.....yet

for the SW portion of the state 
-22 in the upper layer and near +30 at the surface

NW it's dry with dew points at 5* and temp of 9

As LMN22 might say.....I got nothing to report
looking at forcast's the winds are just not going into a NW bearing 
Yesterday's prediction had the wind turning this morning. 
Now it's pushed back into later today with maybe a N to NW bearing.
http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...te=MPX&textField1=45.0243&textField2=-93.4602


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like the cities are going to get split again between today and Sunday.


----------



## Martinson9

NWS this morning doesnt have ANY snow for today in the metro area.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Martinson9;1455264 said:


> NWS this morning doesnt have ANY snow for today in the metro area.


Correct. Plus the local forecasts for the south side of the cities (Mankato, Red Wing, etc.) are showing less chances of snow, including rain mixed in, whereas earlier this week, that's where the largest blobs for snowfall were located.

Now all of the talk is central - northern MN. Good luck to Camden!


----------



## IDST

St Louis park is laying down liquid on minnetonka Blvd and Louisiana Ave. Why? R they pre treating for Sunday?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jag -

Probably for the coating that we're supposed to get tonight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

JohnDee has us basically completely out of the storm for Sunday.


----------



## unit28

Looks like the cloud shield is starting to diffuse maybe going to allow some relief and free up some precip. Plus dew points should be going up around noon and some saturation of the atmosphere will happen. That could occure between 1 and 4pm. If the storm track gets bumped a little more N due to any change of the jet stream, we could be in the bank tomorrow,..payup


----------



## BOSS LAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1455324 said:


> JohnDee has us basically completely out of the storm for Sunday.


I'm no expert but Im not giving in on Sunday, they NEVER know what's going on! They can say it'll head north but when/if it shifts south toward the cities they'll have nothing to say. 



unit28;1455339 said:


> Looks like the cloud shield is starting to diffuse maybe going to allow some relief and free up some precip. Plus dew points should be going up around noon and some saturation of the atmosphere will happen. That could occure between 1 and 4pm. If the storm track gets bumped a little more N due to any change of the jet stream, we could be in the bank tomorrow,..payup


Unit, what is your take on Sunday's system?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1455324 said:


> JohnDee has us basically completely out of the storm for Sunday.


The 5-10 day graphic he has us in moderate to heavy snow.


----------



## unit28

BOSS LAWN;1455343 said:


> I'm no expert but Im not giving in on Sunday, they NEVER know what's going on! They can say it'll head north but when/if it shifts south toward the cities they'll have nothing to say.
> 
> Unit, what is your take on Sunday's system?


I havn't checked today.
But I'm guessing Camden is doing a snow dance right now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1455344 said:


> The 5-10 day graphic he has us in moderate to heavy snow.


Right, but the Sunday storm is the graph for "ending 7 am Monday". He's moved 80% of the storm to the arrowhead.

If you read the text, he says the storm is splitting over the Rockies, the Tues./Wed. Thd second 1/2 of the storm moves this direction, but he doesn't know where yet.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1455370 said:


> Right, but the Sunday storm is the graph for "ending 7 am Monday". He's moved 80% of the storm to the arrowhead.
> 
> If you read the text, he says the storm is splitting over the Rockies, the Tues./Wed. Thd second 1/2 of the storm moves this direction, but he doesn't know where yet.


Crap I was to lazy to read that this morning. My bad


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1455270 said:


> Now all of the talk is central - northern MN. Good luck to Camden!


Thanks! The NWS put up a map on their Facebook page today that has us receiving a direct hit. I sure hope it holds steady!


----------



## Camden

unit28;1455356 said:


> But I'm guessing Camden is doing a snow dance right now.


You aren't kidding! This is the most excited I've been all season. I just hope I'll be able to sleep between now and then


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The account that dumped me a month or so ago, after one month into the service agreement, the manager just sent me an email stating they will not be contracting with me for the summer work.

They don't even have a bid from me.

FWIW, if anyone gets a call from an apartment complex on the SW corner of University and 280, be aware that the manager is VERY thin skinned. 

I don't want to look like I'm a sore loser so I will not post the name, in case the management company googles the name to see if there are bad reports of the property.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1455408 said:


> Thanks! The NWS put up a map on their Facebook page today that has us receiving a direct hit. I sure hope it holds steady!


Do you have a link to theer FB page I am having trouble finding the one your talking about


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Quality,

The NWS facebook is a repost of the Weather Story from their website.

The only difference is sometimes you'll have other amateur meteorologists chiming in with their own comments.

If you go to the NWS Twin Cities page, I believe the "like" is on the top left of the page.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1455446 said:


> Quality,
> 
> The NWS facebook is a repost of the Weather Story from their website.
> 
> The only difference is sometimes you'll have other amateur meteorologists chiming in with their own comments.
> 
> If you go to the NWS Twin Cities page, I believe the "like" is on the top left of the page.


Perfect thank you sir. .


----------



## unit28

Look what's coming.
SNOW SUNDAY,..... IN THE UPPER TIER OF MINNESOTA....BE THERE!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

So unit does that mean we are not getting any in the cities


----------



## unit28

{I say again, a chance of rain with the Sunday system.}
The jet stream looks to be pushing further N from analysis.
It's keeping the big percentage of snow out of reach


----------



## CityGuy

jagext;1455284 said:


> St Louis park is laying down liquid on minnetonka Blvd and Louisiana Ave. Why? R they pre treating for Sunday?


Not to be an a$$ but aren't those county roads? Almost positive cty 3 and cty 5 respectively?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Mr. Dahl just said several inches of snow Sat. night into Sunday. Then he follows it up with the cities might see a couple of inches.

He wants snow soooooo badly.


----------



## IDST

yeah just heard him on 1500. couple of inches here then we get "the big one" tuesday into wednsday


----------



## IDST

Hamelfire;1455558 said:


> Not to be an a$$ but aren't those county roads? Almost positive cty 3 and cty 5 respectively?


Louisiana isn't but mtka is cty something. They were SLP yellow trucks.


----------



## CityGuy

jagext;1455686 said:


> Louisiana isn't but mtka is cty something. They were SLP yellow trucks.


your right I was thinking of Excelsior Blvd.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I say the big one on Tues / Wed heads south.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1455698 said:


> I say the big one on Tues / Wed heads south.


Thinking or hoping?


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1455438 said:


> Do you have a link to theer FB page I am having trouble finding the one your talking about


Here ya go --> https://www.facebook.com/US.NationalWeatherService.TwinCities.gov


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1455713 said:


> Thinking or hoping?


Considering that thw 1/2 of this storm that will break away and go sw before it heads here, that means is has to come all the way back up before it gets to us. It seems like there aren't alot of storms that yo-yo that quickly. That's why I say it stays south.


----------



## mnlefty

LwnmwrMan22;1455729 said:


> Considering that thw 1/2 of this storm that will break away and go sw before it heads here, that means is has to come all the way back up before it gets to us. It seems like there aren't alot of storms that yo-yo that quickly. That's why I say it stays south.


Chris Staffer on 4 was saying that Tue/Wed is trending south.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1455421 said:


> The account that dumped me a month or so ago, after one month into the service agreement, the manager just sent me an email stating they will not be contracting with me for the summer work.
> 
> They don't even have a bid from me.
> 
> FWIW, if anyone gets a call from an apartment complex on the SW corner of University and 280, be aware that the manager is VERY thin skinned.
> 
> I don't want to look like I'm a sore loser so I will not post the name, in case the management company googles the name to see if there are bad reports of the property.


Hell pm it to me and I will sounds liker he is a P.O.S. any waysThumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

Well I'm not sure what everyone looks at on here but I am a junkie for the latest models. Since they were pretty much right on with todays snow keeping well to the south(except one) I still have a little faith in them. The latest GFS has a wide swath of 8-10" from Willmar to Mpls over the next 5 days. The NAM has 3-5" over the metro by early Monday Morning. Now this could all change but yesterday morning they all said big chance on Sunday then last night it all changed(when the models did),,,, now the models are bringing some of it back so I am looking forward to what they will say at 10. Tomorrow they will change again. Right now it still looks good for a good chunk of us to plow Sunday especially Lawnmrman This could change too but the latest estimates are printing huge moisture for tues/wed. Wouldn't it be something if we end a lame year with 2 big storms. payup Of course tomorrow it could be in Canada and Arkansas instead.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1455813 said:


> Well I'm not sure what everyone looks at on here but I am a junkie for the latest models. Since they were pretty much right on with todays snow keeping well to the south(except one) I still have a little faith in them. The latest GFS has a wide swath of 8-10" from Willmar to Mpls over the next 5 days. The NAM has 3-5" over the metro by early Monday Morning. Now this could all change but yesterday morning they all said big chance on Sunday then last night it all changed(when the models did),,,, now the models are bringing some of it back so I am looking forward to what they will say at 10. Tomorrow they will change again. Right now it still looks good for a good chunk of us to plow Sunday especially Lawnmrman This could change too but the latest estimates are printing huge moisture for tues/wed. Wouldn't it be something if we end a lame year with 2 big storms. payup * Of course tomorrow it could be in Canada and Arkansas instead.*


:laughing::laughing:

Ain't that the truth. I expect to have 2-3" come Sunday evening. I'm happy with that, because it gives us all night to plow.

At the beginning of the week, it was 12+" of snow Sunday night through Monday, which means you can never keep everyone happy.

I can work with this storm.

I was told today that one of my main shovelers is leaving at the end of the month for 3 weeks. He's got a different job and won't be back until the end of March.


----------



## IDST

Correct me if I'm wrong but I thought I heard DD say that this storm for the sun is coming in sooner and moving quicker that we will have a couple of inches by sunday morning then it might turn over to rain sunday afternoon????? this was at around 5:30 on the radio by the way.

At least we can talk about snow a little again!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jagext;1455953 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but I thought I heard DD say that this storm for the sun is coming in sooner and moving quicker that we will have a couple of inches by sunday morning then it might turn over to rain sunday afternoon????? this was at around 5:30 on the radio by the way.
> 
> At least we can talk about snow a little again!


Correct. Most of the moisture should fall during the morning / afternoon on Sunday for us in the cities. Although the last update from NWS has put a chance of snow for us on the north side back in for Monday.

I'm getting more and more anxious about tonight / tomorrow though.

They keep upping the percentages for us. This morning there was nothing for tonight, and then just 30% for Friday. Then 20%/40% and now we're up to 30%/40%.


----------



## qualitycut

So it may snow tonight?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1455981 said:


> So it may snow tonight?


I don't think so. I'm not seeing it on the radar but they are saying a chance after midnight.

I checked around the metro on NWS to see what they are saying for sunday. Golden Valley and north they say snow. Minneapolis and south they say snow until noon or something then rain/snow. So they have their rain/snow line right through the metro.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1456000 said:


> I don't think so. I'm not seeing it on the radar but they are saying a chance after midnight.
> 
> I checked around the metro on NWS to see what they are saying for sunday. Golden Valley and north they say snow. Minneapolis and south they say snow until noon or something then rain/snow. So they have their rain/snow line right through the metro.


There's a little disturbance starting to grow around the Fargo / Grand Forks area for tonight.

As for the Sunday storm, the rain / snow line has indeed been set up right around mid-cities.


----------



## qualitycut

So I should be safe on the bar stool


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1456013 said:


> So I should be safe on the bar stool


Make it motorized and put a scoop shovel on the front.

Ian's on right now......


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1456013 said:


> So I should be safe on the bar stool


Are you ever safe on a bar stool??


----------



## IDST

Green Grass;1456030 said:


> Are you ever safe on a bar stool??


you are until you fall off or run out of money (which a lot of would with this winter)


----------



## IDST

I don't see us getting into the 40's on sunday with the snow pack that we now have so I'm calling for all snow 2-4.39 inches


----------



## IDST

what the heck is this coming in on radar now??


----------



## qualitycut

jagext;1456061 said:


> you are until you fall off or run out of money (which a lot of would with this winter)


I sold my plow today so I have money finally


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jagext;1456100 said:


> what the heck is this coming in on radar now??


That's your overnight flurries.


----------



## banonea

as far as this storm for sunday, do you see any of it getting into the rochester area. been in the hospital with my mom all day and here right now so I have not been able to check any weather today


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1456130 said:


> as far as this storm for sunday, do you see any of it getting into the rochester area. been in the hospital with my mom all day and here right now so I have not been able to check any weather today


banonea -

You should be fine. All the reports have 1-3 for the cities with the 1" on the south suburbs.

Prayers for your mom.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1456135 said:


> banonea -
> 
> You should be fine. All the reports have 1-3 for the cities with the 1" on the south suburbs.
> 
> Prayers for your mom.


thank you for the prayers. Dont get me wrong, i hope it snows to beat hell, thats why I got guys working for me.....
Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looking at the traffic cameras.... there's going to be some "Oh $hits" for a split second when some of you guys peek out the window in the morning.


----------



## F350plowing

LwnmwrMan22;1456179 said:


> Looking at the traffic cameras.... there's going to be some "Oh $hits" for a split second when some of you guys peek out the window in the morning.


I just did that a few minutes ago actually


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

F350plowing;1456183 said:


> I just did that a few minutes ago actually


You just got a coating over there, right?


----------



## F350plowing

LwnmwrMan22;1456185 said:


> You just got a coating over there, right?


Yeah just enough to turn pavement white.


----------



## unit28

camden....
I hope you have a dancing gig down here too

{thanks LMN22 for the overnight updates}
I got in from karate last night and crashed......Got up at 1am to another big storm hitting us. I kinda felt bad because, throwing salt down seemed like a crime.
I thought something might happen last night into Friday, that was the juxt of my bank statement on #7128
I had faith in it. albeit it was a 40/60 split.

prayers for y'all bano


----------



## djagusch

unit28;1456256 said:


> camden....
> I hope you have a dancing gig down here too
> 
> {thanks LMN22 for the overnight updates}
> I got in from karate last night and crashed......Got up at 1am to another big storm hitting us. I kinda felt bad because, throwing salt down seemed like a crime.
> I thought something might happen last night into Friday, that was the juxt of my bank statement on #7128
> I had faith in it. albeit it was a 40/60 split.
> 
> prayers for y'all bano


Unit did you just get a coating last night?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1456279 said:


> Unit did you just get a coating last night?


All night the radar returns were the same across the metro, cept for the west side of 494 loop, they had some greens mixed in.

Other than that the snowfall was consistent.


----------



## unit28

yes, still snowing flurries.....and not melting anytime soon.
[except on my lots lol}


----------



## unit28

I may start to get annoying here....forgive me
just something I've been pointing to {for a few days actually}
looking back at last night's snow development

It started to snow after the winds turned NW, and it took it's time doing that.
unfortunately we got residual precipitation to work with.
When I say residual, I mean it's like the bottom of the beer can and it's two days old.

Sunday we have no gulf moisture to work with, Tue different story.
What makes the Sunday snow storm miss us is an occluded front. It's still passing through with moisture though.
But with the warm air moving along and almost parallel we'll have a tri frontogenesis pattern setting up over us.

The cold fronts generally move double speed of warm fronts so we there again should see something Saturday night if it moves faster. And then residual moisture lingering into Monday morning , but that's depending on any trailing systems. Looks like the temps are going to be a little warmer than what I speculated for overnight lows.

*my Friday oatmeal recipe,*1/4 cup steel cut oats, everything else thrown in pr taste.
cinnamon, honey, raisins, sunflower seeds, chi seeds, ground cyan pepper and
Gatorade powder.


----------



## banonea

unit28;1456256 said:


> camden....
> I hope you have a dancing gig down here too
> 
> {thanks LMN22 for the overnight updates}
> I got in from karate last night and crashed......Got up at 1am to another big storm hitting us. I kinda felt bad because, throwing salt down seemed like a crime.
> I thought something might happen last night into Friday, that was the juxt of my bank statement on #7128
> I had faith in it. albeit it was a 40/60 split.
> 
> prayers for y'all bano


thank you, she is doing much better, going to be going home:bluebounc


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1456179 said:


> Looking at the traffic cameras.... there's going to be some "Oh $hits" for a split second when some of you guys peek out the window in the morning.


Good thing i read this before I lookes outside


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1456366 said:


> Good thing i read this before I lookes outside


Same here........


----------



## plowingkid35

heard that the system that was supposed to hit us is moving south? anyone got anymore intel on this?


----------



## F350plowing

plowingkid35;1456525 said:



> heard that the system that was supposed to hit us is moving south? anyone got anymore intel on this?


Mostly north 4-7 inches up there 1-2 north metro


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

plowingkid35;1456525 said:


> heard that the system that was supposed to hit us is moving south? anyone got anymore intel on this?


If you're talking the Tuesday storm, see my post about 5:52 yesterday afternoon. Then the follow up one from someone else about 6:50.


----------



## Ranger620

Not weather related but.. I was thinking of upgrading phones. Currently have sprint and probably wont change since I have a good plan but want a new phone. I currently have the blackberry curve 3g. What do you guys have?? likes? dislikes?? Not sure what to get


----------



## qualitycut

I have sprint EVO pretty nice phone big screen. Whatever phone you get download the app for you email because then it gets them to you instantly like the blackberries. I upgraded to the EVO from blackberry and would never go back. Also battery life on the new phones are pretty poor but not a big deal.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1456622 said:


> I have sprint EVO pretty nice phone big screen. Whatever phone you get download the app for you email because then it gets them to you instantly like the blackberries. I upgraded to the EVO from blackberry and would never go back. Also battery life on the new phones are pretty poor but not a big deal.


x2

EVO is a nice phone. I've had mine since they came out and even though I'm eligible for a free upgrade I'm not going to do it because I love what I have so much.


----------



## F350plowing

qualitycut;1456622 said:


> I have sprint EVO pretty nice phone big screen. Whatever phone you get download the app for you email because then it gets them to you instantly like the blackberries. I upgraded to the EVO from blackberry and would never go back. Also battery life on the new phones are pretty poor but not a big deal.


The extended battery is well worth the money..I have the Droid incredible 2 with the extended battery and it last 4x as long as the original battery even when I am looking at radar videos


----------



## Ranger620

Was looking at the motorola Photon 4g and the samsung galaxy s2 epic touch but will take a look at the new evo. Battery life looks best on the motorola and worst on the evo. I talk ALOT so battery life is some what important


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have a Razr w/Verizon.

Just ordered a new Razr Maxx because my battery sucks so bad when streaming radio.

I'll give the Maxx a week, and if it doesn't get better, I'm going back to my X2.


----------



## Camden

Extended battery? More info please!


----------



## F350plowing

Camden;1456649 said:


> Extended battery? More info please!


It's just a bigger battery..for my phone it was 50 bucks from Verizon came with the battery and a new back plate for the phone..it makes the phone thicker but that's not a big deal for me..it works well


----------



## Camden

I'll check into that. I guess I thought you were stuck with the same sized battery that they phone came with.

Just went on Amazon and bought one for $6.11 shipped. The reviews were all 4-5 stars so it sounds like it works well.


----------



## F350plowing

Camden;1456655 said:


> I'll check into that. I guess I thought you were stuck with the same sized battery that they phone came with.
> 
> Just went on Amazon and bought one for $6.11 shipped. The reviews were all 4-5 stars so it sounds like it works well.


That's dirt cheep!


----------



## F350plowing

Look out side!


----------



## BOSS LAWN

F350plowing;1456678 said:


> Look out side!


I see flurries.


----------



## F350plowing

There the size of a golf ball at my house.


And now there gone


----------



## unit28

If I'm seeing things right, Tue/Wed seems to be picking the same location for snow totals.
As in Northern Tier being the proximity for the higher end, and Metro to points South for a mixed bag.
...nah, Camden can't dance that good., or can he?


----------



## BOSS LAWN

unit28;1456703 said:


> If I'm seeing things right, Tue/Wed seems to be picking the same location for snow totals.
> As in Northern Tier being the proximity for the higher end, and Metro to points South for a mixed bag.
> ...nah, Camden can't dance that good., or can he?


I was actually just looking at a model saying the same also got done telling the mailman.

John Dee is forecasting (with cautions) 10-15" tue/wed, well needed.


----------



## F350plowing

BOSS LAWN;1456707 said:


> I was actually just looking at a model saying the same also got done telling the mailman.
> 
> John Dee is forecasting (with cautions) 10-15" tue/wed, well needed.


For us or up north?


----------



## unit28

look for Bemedji and surrounding Tue /Wed...A 2footr


----------



## BOSS LAWN

F350plowing;1456721 said:


> For us or up north?





unit28;1456742 said:


> look for Bemedji and surrounding Tue /Wed...A 2footr


For us in the Metro, I may of read it wrong.


----------



## unit28

It'll be to warm for metro 
The sounding image from the South pac show a high temp when the low pressure builds.
It will converge with the track of moisture in the gulf when it hooks, look at my last map
as an indication factor....it's just a hunch
But then again I'm glad I'm not just the only one seeing this storm going by-by too.....sigh.


----------



## Camden

unit28;1456703 said:


> Camden can't dance that good., or can he?


It all depends on how much I've had to drink


----------



## plowingkid35

Might as well put the plows away, judgeing by the way this season has been odds are that this storm will end up not hitting us at all. Maybe get some little dustings, but IMHO I think its time to look forward to spring


----------



## F350plowing

plowingkid35;1456756 said:


> Might as well put the plows away, judgeing by the way this season has been odds are that this storm will end up not hitting us at all. Maybe get some little dustings, but IMHO I think its time to look forward to spring


Good plan then it will snow lol


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;1456755 said:


> It all depends on how much I've had to drink


I think we all dance better when we are drinking


----------



## plowingkid35

F350plowing;1456793 said:


> Good plan then it will snow lol


Maybe its what it will take for us to see some actual snow


----------



## banonea

To the guys that wished good luck for my mom she is home now and doing much better. thanks for the thoughts. now with any luck we ALL get some snow this week.


----------



## qualitycut

I don't care if we get a lot. The way it has been I will take any plowable amount


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1456548 said:


> If you're talking the Tuesday storm, see my post about 5:52 yesterday afternoon. Then the follow up one from someone else about 6:50.


I wish I could understand all of the weather maps like you do. Is this storm going to put any snow in the rochester area
BTW: thanks for all the weather info you guys give us, your allot better than any weather man out there:salute:


----------



## qualitycut

So they are just dumping salt on 52 in inver grove. Why I do not know.


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1456887 said:


> I wish I could understand all of the weather maps like you do. Is this storm going to put any snow in the rochester area
> BTW: thanks for all the weather info you guys give us, your allot better than any weather man out there:salute:


You look to be out of luck on Sunday. I am still hoping here in the metro catches a break and picks up just enough to plowpayup

I may differ from some on here but there should be plenty of moisture tues/wed and I think it will be mostly or all snow, should be enough for most of us to be out plowing. Right now the GFS model puts you in the 4+ category on Tues/wed. The super heavy snow should stay north but by no means is the metro going to miss out(or Rochester). The thing that I am liking right now on the models is that they are not jumping all over the place as much as some storms. I hope they stick relatively close to where they are now in the next few days which should increase the confidence in this actually happening.

Timing: Early Tuesday- early evening Wed. This is a drawn out storm and as it sucks the moisture up from the gulf it will bring some warm air with it so some people may experience the snow then rain and back to snow again.

I for one one am crossing my fingers.


----------



## F350plowing

SSS Inc.;1456932 said:


> You look to be out of luck on Sunday. I am still hoping here in the metro catches a break and picks up just enough to plowpayup
> 
> I may differ from some on here but there should be plenty of moisture tues/wed and I think it will be mostly or all snow, should be enough for most of us to be out plowing. Right now the GFS model puts you in the 4+ category on Tues/wed. The super heavy snow should stay north but by no means is the metro going to miss out(or Rochester). The thing that I am liking right now on the models is that they are not jumping all over the place as much as some storms. I hope they stick relatively close to where they are now in the next few days which should increase the confidence in this actually happening.
> 
> Timing: Early Tuesday- early evening Wed. This is a drawn out storm and as it sucks the moisture up from the gulf it will bring some warm air with it so some people may experience the snow then rain and back to snow again.
> 
> I for one one am crossing my fingers.


What range is the north metro in?


----------



## SSS Inc.

F350plowing;1456939 said:


> What range is the north metro in?


Right now I think 6-8"+ on Tues/Wed.

I hope this doesn't change but of course it could.


----------



## banonea

as I was saying, I have more faith in the predicitions here than on the news


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS-

You just reposting your post from 2-21 about 1:30 pm???


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1456972 said:


> SSS-
> 
> You just reposting your post from 2-21 about 1:30 pm???


Wow, if I did I must be stuck in a rut.  Now I have to go find what I wrote.prsport

Update: LwnmwrMan may be on to something. I seemed to have said something very similar in regard to this sundays storm several days ago. One of these times the darn models are going to be dead on ..........or be wrong and dump even more than expected. LwnmwrMan, Are you spending you Friday night reading the entire MN weather thread?  BTW: Sunday hasn't come yet so lets see who gets the last laugh.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

:laughing::laughing::waving:


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1456988 said:


> :laughing::laughing::waving:


I hope you get 22"! ^ :crying:


----------



## F350plowing

I really hope we get dumped on bit at least once before spring..plow enough hours in a row to be sick of snow for a while


----------



## qualitycut

Well I'm guessing its gonna snow tues/Wednesday because my truck will be ready and it needs its first dent


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

F350 -

Did you not plow last year?

We logged enough hours in the month of December last year between the trucks and loaders moving piles that I'm STILL sick of it. Heck, I've been out doing snow work every day this week. First it was plow the storm, then Wednesday we had a couple of apartments that posted to get cars out of the lot so I had to go back out, then the same thing Thursday, then this morning was enough snow to do sidewalks at a couple of accounts.

SSS -

I hope you know I'm just messing with ya. I don't know why, but last week's post just stuck with me.

We'll see what happens this week. I personally think that we're out for Sunday, as we're supposed to get 1-2", but it's going to be during the day when it's 35-38 out, so there'll be more melt than last week's 3" that melted down to 1-1.5" before it was plowed.

As for Tuesday - Wednesday, there'll be some accumulation, as the majority there is going to fall overnight Tuesday, so the melt won't be on as much.

I say 3-5" by Wednesday afternoon for the "greater metro area".


----------



## F350plowing

I got sick if it December last year too. Could never go one storm by the end of the month without something breaking.. I know how you feel about doing snow stuff all week...last year from mid December I think I did almost every day till mid march


----------



## banonea

F350plowing;1456994 said:


> I really hope we get dumped on bit at least once before spring..plow enough hours in a row to be sick of snow for a while


:laughing:I dont think that will ever happen for me, repairs and all


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1457001 said:


> F350 -
> 
> Did you not plow last year?
> 
> We logged enough hours in the month of December last year between the trucks and loaders moving piles that I'm STILL sick of it. Heck, I've been out doing snow work every day this week. First it was plow the storm, then Wednesday we had a couple of apartments that posted to get cars out of the lot so I had to go back out, then the same thing Thursday, then this morning was enough snow to do sidewalks at a couple of accounts.
> 
> SSS -
> 
> I hope you know I'm just messing with ya. I don't know why, but last week's post just stuck with me.
> 
> We'll see what happens this week. I personally think that we're out for Sunday, as we're supposed to get 1-2", but it's going to be during the day when it's 35-38 out, so there'll be more melt than last week's 3" that melted down to 1-1.5" before it was plowed.
> 
> As for Tuesday - Wednesday, there'll be some accumulation, as the majority there is going to fall overnight Tuesday, so the melt won't be on as much.
> 
> I say 3-5" by Wednesday afternoon for the "greater metro area".


No worries here, I know your joking.

I remember last December and I loved it!!!! I worked 106 hours in 7 days after the big storm. Most of our guys averaged at least 35 hours in overtime for 3-4 weeks between plowing, hauling and stacking. Completely delirious at the time but by around Christmas I was able to enjoy all the rewards. We don't don't have many seasonal contracts so when it snows we make money, and of course the hauling was a big part of it too. If I could repeat that every year I would. If I had seasonal stuff I would say different I'm sure( or driveways, we don't do any).


----------



## deicepro

qualitycut;1456929 said:


> So they are just dumping salt on 52 in inver grove. Why I do not know.


The county boys are treating the roads by me...


----------



## F350plowing

deicepro;1457019 said:


> The county boys are treating the roads by me...


Kinda jumping the gun on that one a little


----------



## deicepro

F350plowing;1457025 said:


> Kinda jumping the gun on that one a little


That's what I was thinking......


----------



## SSS Inc.

Well the latest NAM is in and it shows the sunday stuff to be way north(Like Duluth and North). But its also holding the line for Tues/Wed.

This pic is the moisture from about 3am Tues to 6am Tues.

The bright color over the metro is the highest with .35-.5" of moisture. 3-6" in 3 hours. That looks pretty impressive at this point. Nevermind the other 20 hours of the storm. Don't quote me on any of this its just what 1 model is showing.

****This is for entertainment purposes only, do not make any decisions based on the following picture.****


----------



## CityGuy

Hey SSS what is a NAM model? Just wondering what it stands for and what the intentions of it are?


----------



## Martinson9

SSS Inc.;1457034 said:


> ****This is for entertainment purposes only, do not make any decisions based on the following picture.****


Based on this picture I've decided to get out of plowing.:waving:


----------



## qualitycut

So Sss does that mean 0 for the cities Sunday?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamel,

The North American Mesoscale Model (NAM) run by some national weather prediction people. Its intention is to predict what will happen in the future. It doesn't always work. There are several models you'll hear the weather guys talk about. GFS is common and the European model ECMWF. Not so common include one even by the Navy.

Quality,

Thats just what one model says, more will be out soon. Its not looking good but on the flipside tues is. So who the hell knows. At this point I'm not even sure if its even going to be an event at all on Sunday.


----------



## qualitycut

Crap I was hoping for ay least an inch


----------



## qualitycut

So I was just thinking this winter I have yet to have this site say server to busy.


----------



## unit28

just got in from Karate...hoping the forcast hasn't changed since I've been gone.
....

Did anyone see it raining this afternoon? When I drove through Cambridge I could see the rain in the clouds. I don't think it was hitting the ground though. It was SW from there.
looking at the cloud tops, the temps were very warm compared to the surface. Near 35^ here. At this rate , on Tu/ Wed we might see something a little more interesting than snow.


----------



## qualitycut

I saw that in inver looked like rain but nothing. What do you more interesing than snow


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1457091 said:


> I saw that in inver looked like rain but nothing. What do you more interesing than snow


either SSS will have tulips popping up or we'll have some heavy rain near by.
If it rains, which could be significant, I bet it pools up and then snows.

maybe I been punched in the head to much, I'm starting to speculate like those models do ..... j/k


----------



## unit28

tomorrows oatmal plan...
oats, honey and beacon bits

good night


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1457094 said:


> either SSS will have tulips popping up or we'll have some heavy rain near by.
> If it rains, which could be significant, I bet it pools up and then snows.
> 
> maybe I been punched in the head to much, I'm starting to speculate like those models do ..... j/k


No I meant I saw rain falling from the clouds but no rain


----------



## BOSS LAWN

qualitycut;1456999 said:


> Well I'm guessing its gonna snow tues/Wednesday because my truck will be ready and it needs its first dent


i need to wear out my winter tires before spring so Im with you on that 



LwnmwrMan22;1457001 said:


> SSS -
> 
> I hope you know I'm just messing with ya. I don't know why, but last week's post just stuck with me.
> 
> We'll see what happens this week. I personally think that we're out for Sunday, as we're supposed to get 1-2", but it's going to be during the day when it's 35-38 out, so there'll be more melt than last week's 3" that melted down to 1-1.5" before it was plowed.
> 
> As for Tuesday - Wednesday, there'll be some accumulation, as the majority there is going to fall overnight Tuesday, so the melt won't be on as much.
> 
> I say 3-5" by Wednesday afternoon for the "greater metro area".


It's funny because the news stations (5,9,11) arn't even confident in their totals for Sunday or Tues/Wed. Shows how much they know :laughing:



SSS Inc.;1457034 said:


> Well the latest NAM is in and it shows the sunday stuff to be way north(Like Duluth and North). But its also holding the line for Tues/Wed.
> 
> This pic is the moisture from about 3am Tues to 6am Tues.
> 
> The bright color over the metro is the highest with .35-.5" of moisture. 3-6" in 3 hours. That looks pretty impressive at this point. Nevermind the other 20 hours of the storm. Don't quote me on any of this its just what 1 model is showing.
> 
> ****This is for entertainment purposes only, do not make any decisions based on the following picture.****


I hope that it's actually snow we're talking...



qualitycut;1457091 said:


> I saw that in inver looked like rain but nothing. What do you more interesing than snow


I believe I saw something like such over here this afternoon, looked at it and let it float..


----------



## unit28

I think we got the weather service flusterd.
Now they're talking about the occluded fronts I spoke of, and also how the models are whacked. {again}

SSS, one of the links I sent you last year is showing a major...MAJOR improvement for mid week.
{for goodnes sakes don't show Camden}
http://wxcaster.com/gis-gfs-snow-overlays.php3?STATIONID=MPX

If the Hudson is going to be a factor, it'll be on the mid week storm system.
seems it will try and it might push it's ridge South If that happens I'm also banking on the 4-8 mid week.
Back to Karate

BTW I'm out'ta beacon's:realmad:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Unit-

What you posted is basically the total snowfall for the next 120 hours, correct?

I would say that this would be the same map or type of map that JohnDee uses for his 5-10 graphs.

Then as the days go by, and they break down into daily forecasts, that's why you see the smaller amounts.

It's not like we're going to have 14-20" in one 24 hour period.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1457213 said:


> Unit-
> 
> What you posted is basically the total snowfall for the next 120 hours, correct?
> 
> I would say that this would be the same map or type of map that JohnDee uses for his 5-10 graphs.
> 
> Then as the days go by, and they break down into daily forecasts, that's why you see the smaller amounts.
> 
> It's not like we're going to have 14-20" in one 24 hour period.


Not necessarily. If its going to snow everyday then yes that would be right. In this case for the immediate metro the GFS has little to no activity unitl tues/wed meaning that that huge total is from that one storm. From a different site I can look at 3 or 6 hour intervals of moisture and thats how I can verify that that map for the Twin cities south is basically for the one storm. North of the cities will have overlap from the two storms, I think that is where the huge swath of 18-20" is.

John Dees 5 day could be all on day 5 as well.


----------



## Green Grass

Quality when do you get to pick up the new truck??


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1457282 said:


> Quality when do you get to pick up the new truck??


Got to the dealer yesterday plow goes on Monday


----------



## F350plowing

qualitycut;1457316 said:


> Got to the dealer yesterday plow goes on Monday


Just in time to play tusday


----------



## qualitycut

18-20 for the metro?


----------



## F350plowing

qualitycut;1457320 said:


> 18-20 for the metro?


Can't be...can it?


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1457316 said:


> Got to the dealer yesterday plow goes on Monday


we expect pictures on monday then. What dealer is it again? I don't remember what one your dad is at.


----------



## qualitycut

Inver grove Ford. I will put a pic up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The storm Tuesday is getting bigger or moving faster. They upped my percentages for snow Monday night from 30 to 50%.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1457343 said:


> The storm Tuesday is getting bigger or moving faster. They upped my percentages for snow Monday night from 30 to 50%.


:redbounce

Time to have fun payup


----------



## banonea

I hope we get a some of it here in rochester, :bluebouncpayup:yow!:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I see for the cities they've raised the percentages to 60% for Monday night, "snow likely".

"Snow likely" Monday night, Tuesday and Tuesday night. This looks like it's shaping up to be the storm on December 10-11 last year.


----------



## SSS Inc.

That picture unit linked to is now on its third run in a row with rediculous totals. If it keeps that up we actually get this storm.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The GFS has been the most inconsistent all winter, even noted by PD in one of his blogs.

It would be about time it hit one right.

Figures it'll take all the totals that it has missed all year, wrap them up in one storm and then hit the total with that one storm.


----------



## unit28

In all respect, no offence aimed at or should be derived from this
I'm not as good as I want to be at it but I'm not totally respondant to model analysis. That one link is the perspective of these next two systems as SSS pointed out.

Ask SSS, I was sending him so many model sets last year ....he said to stop sending the Christmas presents......:laughing:
I think we all have some talent on weather related communication,

What I enjoy is real time individual analysis and playing off of that.
I look for pressure systems, frontogenesis patterns, dew points, and alot of detail. 
In other words, I look at individual data sets and global radar soundings for weather conditions. I saw big changes in volitile paterns last month, when I was talking mixing oil and water. We were getting secluded warm fronts way to early in my opinion.
I hardly reference model speculation, That's why you see me making my own maps.

{however }
, you can see storm tracks coming out from the South Pac region as I referred to from my last DIY map. It appears at midnight/ Tue morning to be stalling near the Wasatch. I think it'll be a stacked cold air occlusion. So, I'm still saying a mix bag for us in the metro mid week. But if that ridge moves South from the Hudson, we'll see copius amounts of snow too. For Monday, that again is a seperate system residual from Sunday.
Non the less it counts right?


----------



## F350plowing

So to change the topic for a second....nothing at all tonight for us in the metro?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

F350plowing;1457386 said:


> So to change the topic for a second....nothing at all tonight for us in the metro?


No, hence all the talk about Monday / Tuesday / Wednesday.

The closest the NWS has accumulations is Cambridge to Wyoming and that says "around an inch possible".

All other discussions are all snow stays WAY north.

Go out and have your beers tonight.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

unit28;1457378 said:


> In all respect, no offence aimed at or should be derived from this
> I'm not as good as I want to be at it but I'm not totally respondant to model analysis. That one link is the perspective of these next two systems as SSS pointed out.
> 
> Ask SSS, I was sending him so many model sets last year ....he said to stop sending the Christmas presents......:laughing:
> I think we all have some talent on weather related communication,
> 
> What I enjoy is real time individual analysis and playing off of that.
> I look for pressure systems, frontogenesis patterns, dew points, and alot of detail.
> In other words, I look at individual data sets and global radar soundings for weather conditions. I saw big changes in volitile paterns last month, when I was talking mixing oil and water. We were getting secluded warm fronts way to early in my opinion.
> I hardly reference model speculation, That's why you see me making my own maps.
> 
> {however }
> , you can see storm tracks coming out from the South Pac region as I referred to from my last DIY map. It appears at midnight/ Tue morning to be stalling near the Wasatch. I think it'll be a stacked cold air occlusion. So, I'm still saying a mix bag for us in the metro mid week. But if that ridge moves South from the Hudson, we'll see copius amounts of snow too. For Monday, that again is a seperate system residual from Sunday.
> Non the less it counts right?


Thanks Unit, we appreciate your weather updates on here. ussmileyflag



LwnmwrMan22;1457397 said:


> No, hence all the talk about Monday / Tuesday / Wednesday.
> 
> The closest the NWS has accumulations is Cambridge to Wyoming and that says "around an inch possible".
> 
> All other discussions are all snow stays WAY north.
> 
> Go out and have your beers tonight.


I'm getting mixed amounts for Monday night a few sources speculating 5.8+.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://wxcaster4.com/animate/eta40km_loops.php3?type=nam/CONUS1_ETA212_SFC_ACCUM-SNOWFALL&width=1580&height=1180

If you follow this link, the storms split the heaviest snows around the cities.

The cities end up with 4-6" by 6 pm Tuesday.


----------



## deicepro

I guess I don't care to get dumped on, a few one inch snowfalls is enough to keep equipment moving and not tearing it up


----------



## deicepro

Any of you guys have a 20 acre pad of grass that you want to subcontract for mowing?


----------



## Green Grass

deicepro;1457498 said:


> Any of you guys have a 20 acre pad of grass that you want to subcontract for mowing?


explain????


----------



## wizardsr

It figures, I have a plow operator leaving town for 8 days starting Tuesday... Can't get a real snow storm this year, and as soon as we do, I'm short handed. :realmad: Also just hired another operator to replace one that took a full time job rather than wait around for snow, so breaking in a new guy on a big event should be loads of fun as well! I don't drink, but this year's weather and employee issues are making me think twice about that decision.


----------



## djagusch

So why did nws up snow totals for tonight and tomorrow right now.


----------



## F350plowing

djagusch;1457544 said:


> So why did nws up snow totals for tonight and tomorrow right now.


Less then a inch tonight and up to a inch tomorrow


----------



## djagusch

F350plowing;1457563 said:


> Less then a inch tonight and up to a inch tomorrow


It was nothing for tonight earlier with .5 tomorrow. Now a inch and inch. When they say a inch it could be nothiing or 3"s like mid jan.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Well the newest NAM is out and from it looks like 8-10" metro wide by Tuesday Midnight. I suspect in the next run if the storm is still on track they will be in that 14" range through Wed afternoon. So right now at least the NAM and GFS are pretty close with the numbers.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

SSS Inc.;1457570 said:


> Well the newest NAM is out and from it looks like 8-10" metro wide by Tuesday Midnight. I suspect in the next run if the storm is still on track they will be in that 14" range through Wed afternoon. So right now at least the NAM and GFS are pretty close with the numbers.


What are the percentages?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It can come. I got paid from two large accounts so I can afford fuel this week.

I'm seeing about 10" total.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1457593 said:


> It can come. I got paid from two large accounts so I can afford fuel this week.
> 
> I'm seeing about 10" total.


x2 on that, I'm waiting for an invo in early next week. Hopefully before the snow or else it'll get paid later.


----------



## F350plowing

So looks like we will be out tomorrow


----------



## deicepro

Green Grass;1457513 said:


> explain????


I'm looking to add more large flat acreage mowing to the list this year. Ball fields, etc.....
I've got two large diesel mowers to keep busy.


----------



## Green Grass

deicepro;1457683 said:


> I'm looking to add more large flat acreage mowing to the list this year. Ball fields, etc.....
> I've got two large diesel mowers to keep busy.


That makes sense


----------



## deicepro

So, what's the deal? Are we going to get any snow? I haven't been listening the the weather....


----------



## F350plowing

deicepro;1457686 said:


> So, what's the deal? Are we going to get any snow? I haven't been listening the the weather....


Last I saw up to a inch tonight and up to a inch tomorrow


----------



## deicepro

F350plowing;1457689 said:


> Last I saw up to a inch tonight and up to a inch tomorrow


That's perfect....


----------



## F350plowing

The radar shows snow right now..but its not making it to the ground


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Depends on who you watch for tomorrow.

NWS says 1-2 for far northern suburbs, nothing for the rest.


----------



## exmark1

Weve had snow on radar up here in Alexandria for a few hours, haven't seen a flake of snow yet


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Channel 9 guy says up to an inch by tomorrow night, with rain and a high of 38.

He says 8-10" Tuesday - Wednesday.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Just like I thought earlier the NAM model is ever so slightly catching up to the GFS model. Nam has 10-14" now across the heart of the metro. BUT, the lastest GFS has the metro in the 18-20" range

This could certainly change but the agreement in models and being fairly consistant should give us 2"+

Lwnmwrman, Did I post that last night?wesport


----------



## CityGuy

5 has 100% chance of snow/rain on tuesday? They can't predict what it's doing right now. Guess we will get nothing and like it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1457722 said:


> Just like I thought earlier the NAM model is ever so slightly catching up to the GFS model. Nam has 10-14" now across the heart of the metro. BUT, the lastest GFS has the metro in the 18-20" range
> 
> This could certainly change but the agreement in models and being fairly consistant should give us 2"+
> 
> Lwnmwrman, Did I post that last night?wesport


Hey, I'm on board for 10-14".

It would be nice if it would start about 3-4 am Tuesday morning, Snow until about 9 pm Tuesday night.

.5 - .75" / hour. Perfect.

What's the most amazing, is that this is one storm that's coming together with all of the models, but it seems like the local TV guys are keeping hush about it. Sure they all say there's a big storm brewing, but tonight hardly none wanted to say any totals, just that there's snow on the way for mid-week.

The link I posted earlier about the looping NAM model that showed 4-8" is now showing 12-15" for the metro.


----------



## SSS Inc.

This just in!


Paul Douglas is a fraud and an idiot. I threw in idiot because I just came from a show at the Orpheum with idiot in it.ussmileyflag

Anyway. When he doesn't like or trust what he sees he not only tells us that, which is fine, but he goes a step further and lies about the data and pictures that he is using. For example tonight he shows the NAM snow model and says its a more modest forecast with 4-8"(Problem #1, the picture shows a large swath of 8-10". Problem #2, Paul should know that the chart he is showing only goes out 84 hours(missing a good 16 hours of snow, and his picture also includes tomorrows storm) Now that the NAM has updated pushing it six hours ahead the totals have gone up(see above). If he doesn't trust the models just say that. These weather people are so gun shy now they are making stuff up I think or too afraid to say anything at all.


----------



## qualitycut

Saw wizardsr and another guy made the plow mag with their posts on here. I'm hoping to use the new blizzard next week


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1457729 said:


> Saw wizardsr and another guy made the plow mag with their posts on here. I'm hoping to use the new blizzard next week


You got a blizzard? I got a Blizzard last year and will never go back. We have decided every new plow we get will be a blizzard from now on. On the right jobs I can cut my times by 40% or more, especially on the 2-3" storms
.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1457733 said:


> You got a blizzard? I got a Blizzard last year and will never go back. We have decided every new plow we get will be a blizzard from now on. On the right jobs I can cut my times by 40% or more, especially on the 2-3" storms
> .


Yea I figured I would give it a shot got the 8100pp for under 6k really good deal. Just excited to get the truck drove it today its got way more power than the 6.4 800ft and 400 HP


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1457736 said:


> Yea I figured I would give it a shot got the 8100pp for under 6k really good deal. Just excited to get the truck drove it today its got way more power than the 6.4 800ft and 400 HP


Sounds like a great rig. You're going to love that plow. I have an 8611. I think you will find it to be way more efficient than you old plow.


----------



## qualitycut

I almost got the 8611 its only 50 pounds more but I have a lot of tight areas to get in and single parking spots.


----------



## deicepro

(Tick tock...) Still waiting for the first flake....


----------



## deicepro

Still waiting........
Did camden get any white gold?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

deicepro;1457778 said:


> Still waiting........
> Did camden get any white gold?


Looks like you're going to have to keep waiting.

I haven't been watching the radar all night, but there sure is alot of dry air in northern MN. Looks like some areas aren't getting any snow at all out of this storm.


----------



## Camden

Absolutely nothing up here...big let down so far.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Winter Storm Watch is out for Tuesday through Wednesday.

NWS is saying over a foot is not out of the question.....


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1457783 said:


> Winter Storm Watch is out for Tuesday through Wednesday.
> 
> NWS is saying over a foot is not out of the question.....


I say bring it I would love one good storm to get a few of my accounts back and weed out the possers


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have a 4 unit townhome in Hugo that hasn't paid yet this year.

Takes about 20 minutes to plow each time and I charge them $330 / month.

I'm calling them first thing Monday and say I'm picking up a check, or you're not getting plowed.

At least I'll finally have a storm that'll give me some leverage to do that.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1457786 said:


> I have a 4 unit townhome in Hugo that hasn't paid yet this year.
> 
> Takes about 20 minutes to plow each time and I charge them $330 / month.
> 
> I'm calling them first thing Monday and say I'm picking up a check, or you're not getting plowed.
> 
> At least I'll finally have a storm that'll give me some leverage to do that.


That's how I do it.

Accuweather is calling 13.8" Thumbs Up mabye I'll leave he blades off until it starts.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Morning guy on Channel 5 says no snow at all for the cities today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Channel 9 guy now also says no snow today.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Funny how ALL the locals are scared to even guess totals for Tuesday Strike that, Ch9 just said up to 8" wouldn't be out of the question for some areas


----------



## Eronningen

Is it suppose to snow more or less south of the cities near Rochester?


----------



## exmark1

They are saying anywhere from 8 to 16 inches for me in Alexandria depending on who you listen to on the ones that are listing amounts, alot of them aren't even saying amounts yet


----------



## Camden

Hey Exmark - Did you get snow last night? It missed us completely.


----------



## deicepro

These weather guys are pathetic....I know when its going to snow....my knees start to ache


----------



## deicepro

Camden - radar showed snow over you most of the night....


----------



## exmark1

Camden;1457915 said:


> Hey Exmark - Did you get snow last night? It missed us completely.


Not enough to do anything, I would say less than a 16th of an inch between 4 and 7 sometime this morning. It's lightly snowing again now so who knows how much were going to get out of it today, there is nothing on radar so I am guessing nothing


----------



## exmark1

deicepro;1457917 said:


> Camden - radar showed snow over you most of the night....


We had snow on radar for a good part of the evening and nothing hit came out of it here either... not sure how radar can be that unreliable, half the time it shows nothing and it's snowing


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

exmark1;1457921 said:


> We had snow on radar for a good part of the evening and nothing hit came out of it here either... not sure how radar can be that unreliable,* half the time it shows nothing and it's snowing*


That's what it was doing yesterday morning here.


----------



## exmark1

They are really hyping this snow up on the news, but then say it's days away and we really don't know what is going to happen since it's still over the pacific ocean (channel 4 lady) just said that


----------



## F350plowing

exmark1;1457930 said:


> They are really hyping this snow up on the news, but then say it's days away and we really don't know what is going to happen since it's still over the pacific ocean (channel 4 lady) just said that


She just said 6-10 possible


----------



## Camden

deicepro;1457917 said:


> Camden - radar showed snow over you most of the night....


You're right and that's something I'll never understand. The forecasters missed this storm worse than any other this season.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

F350plowing;1457934 said:


> She just said 6-10 possible


Wait, she was talking snowfall?? I had visions she was talking something else.... my bad.:laughing::crying:

In the forecast discussion on NWS website, they say many areas over 12"+ to 18"+.

The lastest loop of NAM shows 20" over downtown.


----------



## F350plowing

LwnmwrMan22;1457939 said:


> Wait, she was talking snowfall?? I had visions she was talking something else.... my bad.:laughing::crying:
> 
> In the forecast discussion on NWS website, they say many areas over 12"+ to 18"+.
> 
> The lastest loop of NAM shows 20" over downtown.


Well if Thats her vision you know its not about you...  jk

I hope those models are right


----------



## CityGuy

In the forecast discussion on NWS website, they say many areas over 12"+ to 18"+.

Can you post a link for the discussion area? I must be blind and can't find that part of their site


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://forecast.weather.gov/product...PX&product=AFD&format=CI&version=1&glossary=1

On the main home page of the Twin Cities NWS, about halfway down on the left column, "Forecast Discussion".

You have to read quite a ways down to where they say 6-8" in a 12 hour period with many areas receiving snow for 18-24 hours.

Do the math, .5-.75" / hour for 18-24 hours could translate to 9-18".


----------



## CityGuy

Thanks for the link.
Intreresting read. Need to learn a few terms to understand it fully.


----------



## banonea

Been looking at all the models and radars that you guys are looking at and I i am still scraching my head. I dont know how you guys figure them out. still trying to tell if we are going to get snow in rochester or not. most of the weather stations are saying we are, but for the most part they are not putting any totals on anything. at this point I think we are going to prepaire for 15" and expect 2":realmad:


----------



## SSS Inc.

It sure is starting to look like this will be a big storm. I haven't seen this many model runs stay virtually in the same spot for a long time. Even the Navy model is on board! I think these local folks will slowly be upping their totals. Kinda reminds me of last seasons big storms.


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1457970 said:


> It sure is starting to look like this will be a big storm. I haven't seen this many model runs stay virtually in the same spot for a long time. Even the Navy model is on board! I think these local folks will slowly be upping their totals. Kinda reminds me of last seasons big storms.


thats what we are getting ready for. we had over $15,000.00 in damage in that storm. lost 2 plows and had to buy a truck that ended up being a P.O.S. at least this year we havent had the breakdowns this year. I say " bring it on!!!":yow!yow!:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamel -

It took me about 2-3 months to figure out what a majority said, I still don't understand it all.

banonea -

This is my 24th year. I'm a bit OCD when it comes to snowfall. My wife used to get quite upset with me, but she's finally learned over the years that I do what I do to minimize complaints and keep customers happy, so she's able to work 1/2 time, she doesn't complain nearly as much.

It's easier now with all of the weather data so readily available from different sources than 10-15 years ago. Alot people say "wow, you're way better than the TV guys". If the TV guys were forecasting for someone's specific house, they would be "better" as well. However, when you're forecasting for 10,000 sq miles and the heavy snow bands sometimes fall in <1,000 sq mile areas, it's easier to forecast for 3-5-10 people than 2,000,000.


----------



## SSS Inc.

For some interesting reading go back on this thread to about page 60 and start reliving last years first big storm. It was interesting to see how the forecasters started out with 3-5, then 4-8, maybe a foot. Then we got a lot more than that. There was even a post about a model showing 20" and the forecaster said that probably won't happen:laughing: Is this starting to sound familiar. Its a good read! Lots of panic and stress being posted during that storm. Like some of you guys I hope that the few properties we lost this year get 20" and rethink their decisions.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That account that dropped me in January would have made it all up on 35 sets of stairs, some of which are 7 -8 steps down into the doors to the underground garage if this storm holds true.

We had some properties we had to leave areas on some properties (non essential areas) until we could bring in different equipment last year due to the drifts.


----------



## djagusch

SSS Inc.;1457979 said:


> For some interesting reading go back on this thread to about page 60 and start reliving last years first big storm. It was interesting to see how the forecasters started out with 3-5, then 4-8, maybe a foot. Then we got a lot more than that. There was even a post about a model showing 20" and the forecaster said that probably won't happen:laughing: Is this starting to sound familiar. Its a good read! Lots of panic and stress being posted during that storm. Like some of you guys I hope that the few properties we lost this year get 20" and rethink their decisions.


I would say that example is rare, just ask the northern guys today. Also look in the past 30 pages about how many huge stormss are out a week and how many we have had this season? A model was correct last week to a degree. How many have missed? Not saying 20"s won't happen but to ask why the weather guys have not hyped it up is pretty easy answer because they have been wrong the majority this year.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Channel 4 gal said this morning that until the storm reaches landfall, there is still quite a bit of uncertainty. Once it reaches land, the dynamics change and even then it has to get over the mountains intact.


----------



## SSS Inc.

djagusch;1458001 said:


> I would say that example is rare, just ask the northern guys today. Also look in the past 30 pages about how many huge stormss are out a week and how many we have had this season? A model was correct last week to a degree. How many have missed? Not saying 20"s won't happen but to ask why the weather guys have not hyped it up is pretty easy answer because they have been wrong the majority this year.


I'm not saying 20" is guaranteed either and I'm not asking them to hype the storm. This whole thing could fall apart but we are now only 36 hours away from when some flakes could fly and things still look to be on track. That is the same scenario as a year ago December. The models were showing much more than the forecasters were willing to say. My post was more or less recommending a good read whether we get snow or not. All I know is that we have a good shot at plowing something.


----------



## CityGuy

Is it just me or have others noticed a trend that when the local t.v. hypes up that we are going to see a big storm we usually end up with minimal or nothing. I'm not just talking this year either. I have been watching this for years and it never seems to change.
Ex. We are expecting 8-10in's sat into sun, we end up with 2. We could see around and 1in we end up with 8in.

I know this is not an exact science and computers can only predict what they see and what they are programmed to do. 
At some point a person has to make an educated guess. Why not just flat out tell the public, "my best estimate based on the data at this time is......"


----------



## djagusch

Hamelfire;1458049 said:


> Is it just me or have others noticed a trend that when the local t.v. hypes up that we are going to see a big storm we usually end up with minimal or nothing. I'm not just talking this year either. I have been watching this for years and it never seems to change.
> Ex. We are expecting 8-10in's sat into sun, we end up with 2. We could see around and 1in we end up with 8in.
> 
> I know this is not an exact science and computers can only predict what they see and what they are programmed to do.
> At some point a person has to make an educated guess. Why not just flat out tell the public, "my best estimate based on the data at this time is......"


Ideally I would like them to show the different model tracks like nws did last week. It gives a clear picture of the options out there. Unfortnately they need to dumb it down and talk about a polar plunge instead of real news.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1458049 said:


> Is it just me or have others noticed a trend that when the local t.v. hypes up that we are going to see a big storm we usually end up with minimal or nothing. I'm not just talking this year either. I have been watching this for years and it never seems to change.
> Ex. We are expecting 8-10in's sat into sun, we end up with 2. We could see around and 1in we end up with 8in.
> 
> I know this is not an exact science and computers can only predict what they see and what they are programmed to do.
> At some point a person has to make an educated guess. Why not just flat out tell the public, "*my best estimate based on the data at this time is.....*."


The guy on Channel 9 and the gal on Channel 4 both said that this morning.


----------



## Camden

Earlier today I sent an e-mail to the local forecaster that has been very reliable all season. Yesterday he said that we'd be receiving 2-4" but instead we didn't get anything. I simply asked how come everyone got it wrong this time. Something obviously happened that wasn't expected but I can't seem to find out what it was.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1458091 said:


> Earlier today I sent an e-mail to the local forecaster that has been very reliable all season. Yesterday he said that we'd be receiving 2-4" but instead we didn't get anything. I simply asked how come everyone got it wrong this time. Something obviously happened that wasn't expected but I can't seem to find out what it was.


Channel 5 guy was on it first this morning, dry air influx from the SW.

You could see the clouds parted and it looked like an arrow shooting straight north into the storm drying things out.

We've had it happen before. Talk of big storms, huge dry air mixes in and you basically have a light drizzle.:salute:


----------



## unit28

exmark1;1457921 said:


> We had snow on radar for a good part of the evening and nothing hit came out of it here either... *not sure how radar can be that unreliable*, half the time it shows nothing and it's snowing


nexrad 
doppler
super doppler
dual polarization
TDWR
mosaic
base 
composite
long range
cloud shadows cloud shields, precip type
satellite imageing, sounding, channels, band
frequent updates, real time, now cast
regions- land, air, water, mobile. polarimetric
advance signal processing

http://weather.noaa.gov/radar/radinfo/radinfo.html

These are some {but not all} things to learn about on weather related radar systems.
If you're seeing something on radar but it's not hitting the ground, try switching to a base reflective radar.

I was out in Cambridge yesterday and saw a mobile radar unit. It was an X or S band bars system mounted on the top of a van. The system is a Panther model that I saw used in TX.
The Panther is also incorperated in fighter jets and used globaly. The van had WI plates on it heading South on 65 ...hmmmmmm

I tried to get a photo but I snapped the pic of my dashboard:realmad:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1458132 said:


> nexrad
> doppler
> super doppler
> dual polarization
> TDWR
> mosaic
> base
> composite
> long range
> cloud shadows cloud shields, precip type
> satellite imageing, sounding, channels, band
> frequent updates, real time, now cast
> regions- land, air, water, mobile. polarimetric
> advance signal processing
> 
> http://weather.noaa.gov/radar/radinfo/radinfo.html
> 
> These are some {but not all} things to learn about on weather related radar systems.
> *If you're seeing something on radar but it's not hitting the ground, try switching to a base reflective radar.*
> 
> I was out in Cambridge yesterday and saw a mobile radar unit. It was an X or S band bars system mounted on the top of a van. The system is a Panther model that I saw used in TX.
> The Panther is also incorperated in fighter jets and used globaly. The van had WI plates on it heading South on 65 ...hmmmmmm
> 
> I tried to get a photo but I snapped the pic of my dashboard:realmad:


I've found using the "base" loop of NWS's local radar to be much more accurate of what's going on with accumulating moisture as the "composite" view.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1458139 said:


> I've found using the "base" loop of NWS's local radar to be much more accurate of what's going on with accumulating moisture as the "composite" view.


correct,
the tilt is lower and the radar beam doesn't collect echos farther into the atmosphere.

This is why on light precip and dryer atmospheric conditions the base works somewhat better for immediate location detection. To far on composite like you said, and it picks up all inclusive particles


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1458097 said:


> Channel 5 guy was on it first this morning, dry air influx from the SW.
> 
> You could see the clouds parted and it looked like an arrow shooting straight north into the storm drying things out.
> 
> We've had it happen before. Talk of big storms, huge dry air mixes in and you basically have a light drizzle.:salute:


yep,

This is what I was explaining at post #7180 a couple days ago
Seems the warmer part of the {occluded} tri frontal passage took over

We had good precip above us last night as the upper level low pushed in ahead of the warmer dry air this morning at just about 12 hours difference. If the occlusion would have been further South we'd have been out today.

still seeing a mix bag for mid week Tu Wed and 10% chance of .25" of ice now.


----------



## Martinson9

F350plowing;1457952 said:


> Well if Thats her vision you know its not about you...  jk
> 
> I hope those models are right


Why would anyone want 18 to 20 inches of snow? I'm all up for a somewhat heavy storm for business to be good, but anything over a foot turns into a customer service fiasco? Do the people who want that not have many customers or maybe just customers that don't really care? The 17 inch storms last year resulted in us working 30+ hours straight and tons of irate customers. I think 6 to 10 would be better for business still make some good money and keep customers happy.


----------



## Camden

Martinson9;1458184 said:


> Why would anyone want 18 to 20 inches of snow? I'm all up for a somewhat heavy storm for business to be good, but anything over a foot turns into a customer service fiasco? Do the people who want that not have many customers or maybe just customers that don't really care? The 17 inch storms last year resulted in us working 30+ hours straight and tons of irate customers. I think 6 to 10 would be better for business still make some good money and keep customers happy.


I am one of the people who wants big storms all the time. Not only do I get to plow all of my accounts multiple times I also get to haul the snow away. Those big storms translate into very easy money for me.

Also, it seems that my customers are a lot more sympathetic when big storms hit. As long as everyone is kept open no one complains.


----------



## Ranger620

Martinson9;1458184 said:


> Why would anyone want 18 to 20 inches of snow? I'm all up for a somewhat heavy storm for business to be good, but anything over a foot turns into a customer service fiasco? Do the people who want that not have many customers or maybe just customers that don't really care? The 17 inch storms last year resulted in us working 30+ hours straight and tons of irate customers. I think 6 to 10 would be better for business still make some good money and keep customers happy.


Weeds out the week. We had very minimul complaints last year, just need to make sure your equipment to property ratio is right


----------



## CityGuy

Well 5 seems confident of 6-12 tues-wednesday


----------



## Martinson9

The problem is if you equipment to property ratio is right for 18 inch storms you have incredible excess capacity for 2 - 6 inch storms which happen the majority of the time.

I can understand Camden wanting to haul snow away. I'd still rather get it in a few smaller storms.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1458188 said:


> I am one of the people who wants big storms all the time. Not only do I get to plow all of my accounts multiple times I also get to haul the snow away. Those big storms translate into very easy money for me.
> 
> Also, it seems that my customers are a lot more sympathetic when big storms hit. As long as everyone is kept open no one complains.


You guys outstate have it easier than in the city.

Not only do you not have to try to make your way with all of the traffic, but people will actually stay at home and not think "so what if there's 10" of snow, I need to get to Target!".

I've got a theory that there's a way of life in the cities. A 20 mile radius around the cities and you're relaxed a bit. 50-60 miles and people are actually understanding. You get outside that 70 mile radius and people actually DO understand that sometimes there are problems and things don't always flow smoothly.

For me, anything over 8" is a pain. We'll get everything done with about 30-50 straight hours if it's truly 16-20" of snow.

It just means more calls to subs, guys taking days off of their real jobs, and all in all more of a headache with the bank managers that don't understand why the ATM and main drive up window are plowed through the whole storm, but why not all 4 drive lanes all the time.


----------



## TKLAWN

Martinson9;1458202 said:


> The problem is if you equipment to property ratio is right for 18 inch storms you have incredible excess capacity for 2 - 6 inch storms which happen the majority of the time.
> 
> I can understand Camden wanting to haul snow away. I'd still rather get it in a few smaller storms.


Well said I agree.
CH4 also said 6-12 inches.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Here's to hoping everything slides 75 miles north.

Camden can keep his 18" of snow and I'll end up with about 5".


----------



## deicepro

Let's just hope and pray we get something!!!


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1458214 said:


> Here's to hoping everything slides 75 miles north.
> 
> Camden can keep his 18" of snow and I'll end up with about 5".


Cheers to that!


----------



## qualitycut

I will take 15 get to plow everything 3-4 times and and charge over 4 each time.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1458188 said:


> I am one of the people who wants big storms all the time. Not only do I get to plow all of my accounts multiple times I also get to haul the snow away. Those big storms translate into very easy money for me.
> 
> Also, it seems that my customers are a lot more sympathetic when big storms hit. As long as everyone is kept open no one complains.


Camden,

Me and you think a lot alike as we have discussed before. Our customers are pretty understanding as well and we have a nice mix of properties so we are not bogged down with one type( say all commercial or arpartments and we don't do driveways. The key with the big storms like camden said is to just keep them open as best as you can. The second big thing is backup equipment. We keep a truck or two extra close to where we do most of our work. If we break down and can't fix it on the spot go get another one. We also have several bobcats that we don't plow with but could if we had to. And like Camden said, its all about the hauling. Especially this late in the year, 10-12" would be enough for a lot of jobs to want to get rid of itpayup
As far as complaints, last december we had one, they didn't think we plowed enough(apartment building) . Funny thing was is that they had no idea that we plowed 5 times in 30 hours. We usually plow it during the day but had been there a couple times overnight. The maintenance guy figured that out and all was good.

I just hope if it snows a ton we are all fortunate and keep the breakdowns to a minimum.


----------



## tls22

Thumbs Up payup


----------



## Martinson9

I could live with 8 to 11.


----------



## millsaps118

Plowing big storms aint so bad, it just sucks when these stroms bring 20+mph winds with it. The kick in the nutz is timing too. Makes for a verrrrry long day-night-day-night-day of plowing.


----------



## djagusch

Ranger620;1458197 said:


> Weeds out the week. We had very minimul complaints last year, just need to make sure your equipment to property ratio is right


I can only remember 2 storms (last year) over a foot in the last 5 yrs I have plowed. So to say his equipment/property ratio is alittle off is wrong.

Basically under 8" runs smooth, 8" to 10" is managable (adds some hrs to response times), and over a foot is a controlled mess to a degree.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1458221 said:


> Camden,
> 
> Me and you think a lot alike as we have discussed before. Our customers are pretty understanding as well and we have a nice mix of properties so we are not bogged down with one type( say all commercial or arpartments and we don't do driveways. The key with the big storms like camden said is to just keep them open as best as you can. The second big thing is backup equipment. We keep a truck or two extra close to where we do most of our work. If we break down and can't fix it on the spot go get another one. We also have several bobcats that we don't plow with but could if we had to. And like Camden said, its all about the hauling. Especially this late in the year, 10-12" would be enough for a lot of jobs to want to get rid of itpayup
> As far as complaints, last december we had one, they didn't think we plowed enough(apartment building) . Funny thing was is that they had no idea that we plowed 5 times in 30 hours. We usually plow it during the day but had been there a couple times overnight. The maintenance guy figured that out and all was good.
> 
> I just hope if it snows a ton we are all fortunate and keep the breakdowns to a minimum.


I'm toying with hauling my Kubota M6040 to one of my townhomes and letting someone get in it to plow with.

Big issue is that it's got a bucket, and I'm afraid that if I put someone it in that's not used to plowing, I'll have tons of repair in the spring.

Put it this way. 2 "storms" ago when we had 2" of snow and it was still snowing at 8 am, I had calls coming in at 8:30 am wondering when we would be there to plow.

Now multiply that by putting 10" of snow down.

Obviously we would plow 3-4-5 times through out the afternoon / night of Tuesday, but without a doubt, we will get calls on Wednesday wondering when we'll be there to plow.

Even the last 3" we had, I had an apartment building call at 8:30 am wondering when we would be back to do a curb to curb. They have to post the lot for 24 hours to get the cars out of the way and the manager wanted the lot cleared by noon... 

Plus I'm getting too wound up. I didn't realize I went over 2,000 posts.


----------



## Ranger620

My weeds out the week post had a smiley after it so it was ment to be light hatrted. I have alway said I will have extra equipment just sitting just in case (1-2 trucks and a skid). I always over equip. it's better than relying on a sub that seems to never show up. 18 yrs in powing I learned to only count on my own team, so I bought more trucks, more skids and equipment. This year I cut back for family stuff. I have 6 pieces of equipment that havent even been started yet. 
Large snow falls allow me to do push backs and removal so we get an extra week of work, but will agree 20" can suck especially if there are break downs.


----------



## CityGuy

I see both sides of the coin with the small storms and the big storms. Back when I did this for myself The more we had the more hours and the more money I made. Down side to that was increased chance of break downs and accidents. Plus sleep deprivation. On the flip side being that I was the one to run the loader for push backs and loading I always looked forward to more hours translating to more money in my pocket. I had a few of my own accounts resi's and plowed for a contractor that had over 100 commercial accounts.
Now working for a city I only have to work 8-10 hours a shift and then off for 14-16 hours. I live close enough that I do not have to stay at work and can come home after that. I do not worry about not getting back in as I can plow my way in if I have to. It is a different type of plowing and mind set.


----------



## qualitycut

If anyone is looking for more work I saw and add on CL for 30 an hr with own equipment lol


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1458287 said:


> If anyone is looking for more work I saw and add on CL for 30 an hr with own equipment lol


Talked to some guys in duluth they pay $45


----------



## SSS Inc.

tls22;1458229 said:


> Thumbs Up payup


NWS Weather story.
Looks pretty good to me! I think they will move the heaviest south and east by late tonight. What they have doesn't line up well with anything I am seeing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1458319 said:


> NWS Weather story.
> Looks pretty good to me! I think they will move the heaviest south and east by late tonight. What they have doesn't line up well with anything I am seeing.


The reports are starting to fall apart a little.

Channel 9 has the heavier stuff north and east, which some of the models show. Others have it more west, Accuweather is down to 5.2".


----------



## ryde307

Im in for a big one. There are some headaches with it that I dont feel like dealing with but the extra work and hauling for a week will be worth it if we get 12"+.


----------



## Camden

tls22;1458229 said:


> Thumbs Up payup


According to that map I'm sitting right in the storm's wheelhouse. BUT, look at the NWS map from yesterday and it also said I was going to get hit with something last night and nothing came. I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

Let's just pray that we all get a descent amount so we can all plow and make some money! I know I sure would enjoy having that extra cash on hand to help with spring start-up costs.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Camden;1458188 said:


> I am one of the people who wants big storms all the time. Not only do I get to plow all of my accounts multiple times I also get to haul the snow away. Those big storms translate into very easy money for me.
> 
> Also, it seems that my customers are a lot more sympathetic when big storms hit. As long as everyone is kept open no one complains.


Congrats 2000 posts:redbounce


----------



## Camden

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1458352 said:


> Congrats 2000 posts:redbounce


Thanks! You're not far behind


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I had to post just to keep ahead of Camden. I don't really have anything new to add.


----------



## mnlefty

Paul Douglas is already starting to back things down in the metro, buying into the northern shift a bit...



> The farther north the storm tracks, the greater the potential of a dry intrusion, the dreaded dry tongue, which can shut off significant snow like a light switch when it arrives. With this trend I honestly don't think most of us will see a foot of snow, at least not in the metro. My gut: 3-4" south metro, maybe 6-10" north metro, with a foot still possible far northern and western suburbs. I suspect there will be a huge north-south contrast in final snowfall tallies across the immediate metro area. I'd get locked up if I predicted 2-20", but that's exactly what may unfold between Northfield and Little Falls.


Nothing new, but it looks like we could be looking at a big spread just between the local guys, much less from here to Camden's area...

Me, I'm ok with anything under a foot. We knocked it out of the park on service last year on the two big ones, but I have quite a few more drives this year without more equipment so I'd prefer to not have to make TOO many rounds.


----------



## millsaps118

LwnmwrMan22;1458396 said:


> I had to post just to keep ahead of Camden. I don't really have anything new to add.


LOL....CONGRRRRRATS on the 2k club to ya both!


----------



## SSS Inc.

mnlefty;1458399 said:


> Paul Douglas is already starting to back things down in the metro, buying into the northern shift a bit...
> 
> Nothing new, but it looks like we could be looking at a big spread just between the local guys, much less from here to Camden's area...
> 
> Me, I'm ok with anything under a foot. We knocked it out of the park on service last year on the two big ones, but I have quite a few more drives this year without more equipment so I'd prefer to not have to make TOO many rounds.


While Paul may be right I am still suspect of the way he uses data. He always pushes the same charts and data(mostly the NAM and/or GFS, and the ECMWF((which is always right)) whichever one suits his needs) manipulates them to show what he thinks is right. The only problem I have with that is that he gives the impression that those two models are depicting what he is writing when its not the case. * see his his GFS picture where he shows 4-12". Kinda confusing when the chart clearly doesn't depict that. The chart actually show 8-15" over that area. Makes it a little hard to follow Paul but I still go there everyday. I have found that he always backs off storms until right before they hit. I guess this way he can always be right. Which he may be.

I guess its time for actual predictions.
12.9" Airport
14.5" Trained spotter in Bloomington 2 blocks from airport
16.5" White Bear Lake
11.8 Shakopee
12.5 Chanhassen
6.2 Rochester
19.5 St. Cloud
22.8" Eau Claire Wis.


----------



## qualitycut

Who's predictions are those?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SSS Inc.;1458422 said:


> While Paul may be right I am still suspect of the way he uses data. He always pushes the same charts and data(mostly the NAM and/or GFS, and the ECMWF((which is always right)) whichever one suits his needs) manipulates them to show what he thinks is right. The only problem I have with that is that he gives the impression that those two models are depicting what he is writing when its not the case. * see his his GFS picture where he shows 4-12". Kinda confusing when the chart clearly doesn't depict that. The chart actually show 8-15" over that area. Makes it a little hard to follow Paul but I still go there everyday. I have found that he always backs off storms until right before they hit. I guess this way he can always be right. Which he may be.
> 
> I guess its time for actual predictions.
> 12.9" Airport
> 14.5" Trained spotter in Bloomington 2 blocks from airport
> 16.5" White Bear Lake
> 11.8 Shakopee
> 12.5 Chanhassen
> 6.2 Rochester
> 19.5 St. Cloud
> 22.8" Eau Claire Wis.


Those are your numbers for Tuesday/Wednesday? Those look like the numbers from last December 11


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1458425 said:


> Who's predictions are those?


Don't want to mislead anyone. Those are mine Could come back to bite me tomorrow though.


----------



## SSS Inc.

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1458427 said:


> Those are your numbers for Tuesday/Wednesday? Those look like the numbers from last December 11


I don't know about the other locations but I think the airport had 17.9 or something like that. Anybody else want to take a stab at it?


----------



## qualitycut

The first 2 are funny cause they have never matched.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1458429 said:


> Don't want to mislead anyone. Those are mine Could come back to bite me tomorrow though.


I am copying for evidence  :laughing:


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SSS Inc.;1458432 said:


> I don't know about the other locations but I think the airport had 17.9 or something like that. Anybody else want to take a stab at it?


Ya you're right, I'm not going to guess any totals


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ian's hyping it up.

"Talk about some of the biggest snow totals we've seen for a few years". 

:crying:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My guess at totals :

Little Falls area 43.2"
Elk River 11.8"
Bloomington and S. Minneapolis 30.5"
Forest Lake area 2.4" (all from 4 pm Tuesday to 9 pm Tuesday)
Shakopee area 4.2"


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1458443 said:


> Ian's hyping it up.
> 
> "Talk about some of the biggest snow totals we've seen for a few years".
> 
> :crying:


I just heard that too, up to 8" is fine I just don't want to have to work that hard


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1458446 said:


> My guess at totals :
> 
> Little Falls area 43.2"
> Elk River 11.8"
> Bloomington and S. Minneapolis 30.5"
> Forest Lake area 2.4" (all from 4 pm Tuesday to 9 pm Tuesday)
> Shakopee area 4.2"


You mean your wishful totals


----------



## PrimoSR

I'm hoping for 6-8" and not that wet/slushy stuff we got last week.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1458446 said:


> My guess at totals :
> 
> Little Falls area 43.2"
> Elk River 11.8"
> Bloomington and S. Minneapolis 30.5"
> Forest Lake area 2.4" (all from 4 pm Tuesday to 9 pm Tuesday)
> Shakopee area 4.2"


So basically,

-Camden and I are screwed. Wait a minute we are actuallypayuppayuppayup
-You get a nice easy push and in bed at 6a.m.
-And Epic gets to plow and salt and I won't bother to even plow our shop in shakopee.
????????


----------



## BOSS LAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1458443 said:


> Ian's hyping it up.
> 
> "Talk about some of the biggest snow totals we've seen for a few years".
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Somebody call Drama Dahl... :laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1458457 said:


> So basically,
> 
> -Camden and I are screwed. Wait a minute we are actuallypayuppayuppayup
> -You get a nice easy push and in bed at 6a.m.
> -And Epic gets to plow and salt and I won't bother to even plow our shop in shakopee.
> ????????


There ya go!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

What did Ian say for totals?
Dave dahl had a big swathe of 6-12 across the metro. I prefer Leah mclean and Joy lin Nakrim while I wait for the weather.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ian's snow is set up more over WI.

He's about 3 on the south side, 15 up by me.

However, he mentioned the storm is coming out of the 4 corners and there are two directions it CAN GO.

He set up the fail saying it MIGHT go north. He also said that the Winter Storm Watch is too big, that tomorrow it will be narrowed to where the storm track will actually be.

I'm not a big Leah fan, but Joy Lin isn't bad on the eyes.

"Wet, heavy cement from the skies" - Ian Leonard, Fox 9, February 26, 2012 9:38 pm


----------



## plowingkid35

LwnmwrMan22;1458443 said:


> Ian's hyping it up.
> 
> "Talk about some of the biggest snow totals we've seen for a few years".
> 
> :crying:


Like usual, have just learned to not trust what weathermen say...


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1458465 said:


> Ian's snow is set up more over WI.
> 
> He's about 3 on the south side, 15 up by me.
> 
> However, he mentioned the storm is coming out of the 4 corners and there are two directions it CAN GO.
> 
> He set up the fail saying it MIGHT go north.
> 
> I'm not a big Leah fan, but Joy Lin isn't bad on the eyes.
> 
> "Wet, heavy cement from the skies" - Ian Leonard, Fox 9, February 26, 2012 9:38 pm


Leahs pregnant now. Joy used to be a model I found out.ussmileyflag

Newest Nam is out. Still showing 15-18" over the metro.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1457973 said:


> Hamel -
> 
> It took me about 2-3 months to figure out what a majority said, I still don't understand it all.
> 
> banonea -
> 
> This is my 24th year. I'm a bit OCD when it comes to snowfall. My wife used to get quite upset with me, but she's finally learned over the years that I do what I do to minimize complaints and keep customers happy, so she's able to work 1/2 time, she doesn't complain nearly as much.
> 
> It's easier now with all of the weather data so readily available from different sources than 10-15 years ago. Alot people say "wow, you're way better than the TV guys". If the TV guys were forecasting for someone's specific house, they would be "better" as well. However, when you're forecasting for 10,000 sq miles and the heavy snow bands sometimes fall in <1,000 sq mile areas, it's easier to forecast for 3-5-10 people than 2,000,000.


this is true


----------



## CityGuy

Well I guess I'll throw my prediction in too.

Nothing to 30in that should cover it.

I will try to help out and wash my truck tomorrow night. Worked last week so why not try again.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

SSS Inc.;1458469 said:


> Leahs pregnant now. Joy used to be a model I found out.ussmileyflag
> 
> Newest Nam is out. Still showing 15-18" over the metro.


 will stick to the NAM model


----------



## banonea

deicepro;1458216 said:


> Let's just hope and pray we get something!!!


AMEN Brother:salute:


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1458446 said:


> My guess at totals :
> 
> *Little Falls area 43.2"*
> Elk River 11.8"
> Bloomington and S. Minneapolis 30.5"
> Forest Lake area 2.4" (all from 4 pm Tuesday to 9 pm Tuesday)
> Shakopee area 4.2"


LOL! Awesome


----------



## SSS Inc.

Paul Douglas updated just a few minutes ago. Now he highlights and discusses the NAM model.


----------



## PrimoSR

From PD's blog:

This will be a wet snowfall with high water content, tough to get off your driveway or sidewalk.

Great...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1458486 said:


> Paul Douglas updated just a few minutes ago. Now he highlights and discusses the NAM model.


He has to discuss them all, that way whatever happens, at least he discussed it.


----------



## unit28

anyone see deluth bump the track N?
I'm guessing no negative tilt of the upper level low, the waves on the high ridge weakens, allowing a SE shift in the high pressure. Oil and water ain't going to mixso this allows the storm track to shift N.
Should be a bad mojo for the S edge for a mixed bag of precip type. a little bit of height falls, so the gradiant swaths will be stacked but tight edges like a french omlette. South edge might be slush at some point depending on dew points


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Fill in Channel 4 guy says at least 6", a foot is definitely possible.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Channel 11, 12+" of snow.


----------



## unit28

chains chains chains......chains are legal right?


----------



## BOSS LAWN

unit28;1458510 said:


> chains chains chains......chains are legal right?


Suurrree hope so payup


----------



## banonea

Mycast now has 90% chance for snow but no totals...


----------



## BOSS LAWN

banonea;1458516 said:


> Mycast now has 90% chance for snow but no totals...


I've never heard of "Mycast", explain?


----------



## banonea

It is a android app i hav on my phone. great radar pic


----------



## Camden

unit28;1458510 said:


> chains chains chains......chains are legal right?


They sell them at Fleet Farm so they have to be!

(FYI - They're not legal)


----------



## qualitycut

There was a guy last year driving with them, I thought you could use them.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh oh...........


----------



## BOSS LAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1458580 said:


> Oh oh...........


Dont like the sound of this.


----------



## unit28

10% chance has Crept more North, and nearing1/3 all of southern MN
40% chance has expanded greatly from yesterday, but not as far N

These are for up tp 1/4" of ice accumulation.
Might knock snow totals down around these parts to half.
Some places could see up to 1/2" of ice .
everything depending .......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS has shifted totals south, slightly.

Channel 5 / 9 are sticking with 6-12", +/- depending on if rain / sleet mixes in.

At least I still have leverage with the account that hasn't paid me yet this year when I drive down to the office to demand a check once the kids are on the bus.


----------



## unit28

not saying they are legal, as I'm not lawyering up for misinformation....but this is in Chapter 169 of MN statutes. I'm just trying to put 2 and 2 together for my own research.

https://www.revisor.mn.gov/statutes/?id=169.72

(c) Except as provided in this section, no tire on a vehicle moved on a highway shall have on its periphery any block, stud, flange, cleat, or spike or any other protuberances of any material other than rubber which projects beyond the tread of the traction surface of the tire. *It shall be permissible to use any of the following on highways*: implements of husbandry with tires having protuberances which will not injure the highway, and *tire chains* of reasonable proportions *upon any vehicle when required for safety because of snow, ice, or other conditions tending to cause a vehicle to skid.*


----------



## BOSS LAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1458593 said:


> NWS has shifted totals south, slightly.
> 
> Channel 5 / 9 are sticking with 6-12", +/- depending on if rain / sleet mixes in.
> 
> At least I still have leverage with the account that hasn't paid me yet this year when I drive down to the office to demand a check once the kids are on the bus.


They said the same thing last time we got 3", was supposed to start off as rain/snow mix.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Channel 4 says the same as Unit.

More sleet / ice over the cities, lower totals, right at 6" total.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/mpx/?n=webbriefing

Didn't work with Google Chrome, but worked with I.E.


----------



## TKLAWN

No matter who you use for weather they all seem to have some confusion on snow totals due to rain/snow mix and where that line is going to be. STAY TUNED??


----------



## Eronningen

My source shows Rochester getting some snow early in the day tuesday but han being mixed precip mostly after that.


----------



## banonea

Eronningen;1458654 said:


> My source shows Rochester getting some snow early in the day tuesday but han being mixed precip mostly after that.


with any luck everything shifts south and we stay in the snow for the most part. Ice is nice for salting but I would rather have snow, just meThumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

Snow then rain/snow then snow again sucks especially if it freezes up before you can plow something. I hope they are wrong. The last storm that I plowed they were talking rain changing to snow and fortunately it never happened. We'll see. Just hope it doesn't shift to all rain:realmad:


----------



## Camden

unit28;1458597 said:


> not saying they are legal, as I'm not lawyering up for misinformation....but this is in Chapter 169 of MN statutes. I'm just trying to put 2 and 2 together for my own research.
> 
> https://www.revisor.mn.gov/statutes/?id=169.72
> 
> (c) Except as provided in this section, no tire on a vehicle moved on a highway shall have on its periphery any block, stud, flange, cleat, or spike or any other protuberances of any material other than rubber which projects beyond the tread of the traction surface of the tire. *It shall be permissible to use any of the following on highways*: implements of husbandry with tires having protuberances which will not injure the highway, and *tire chains* of reasonable proportions *upon any vehicle when required for safety because of snow, ice, or other conditions tending to cause a vehicle to skid.*


That's the same site I visited when I was curious to know if they were legal or not. My interpretation of that is that they're not legal because you would not be using them for "safety". You'd be running them in a commercial setting which is much different IMO.
I guess I don't know for sure though...someone on here must have in-depth knowledge on the subject


----------



## CityGuy

I am pretty sure chains are not legal in MN. We have to carry a piece of paper to have them on our fire trucks. The sad part is they are not full time chains. They are the auto chains.


----------



## qualitycut

John dees graphic has it north. His graphic for the 2nd - 7th is heavy snow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1458687 said:


> John dees graphic has it north. His graphic for the 2nd - 7th is heavy snow.


I looks as though Fri/Sat may have plowable snow as well. Today Channel 5 and nws have both metioned it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dee's graphic is close to what everyone is saying.

You'll have to add the graph for 7am Wednesday (snow Tuesday and Tuesday night) and add it to the graph for 7am Thursday (snow that falls during the day Wednesday).

If I do that for Forest Lake area it shows 8-16", which is what NWS and everyone else is forecasting.

For the cities it shows 2-8", from south to north, which is in line.


----------



## deicepro

Accuweather on my phone says; 3" Tues morning, 10-13" Tues afternoon, 3" wed morning....


----------



## BOSS LAWN

deicepro;1458698 said:


> Accuweather on my phone says; 3" Tues morning, 10-13" Tues afternoon, 3" wed morning....


What zipcode? 55311 is showing the same but I'm sure they haven't updated it yet today. Let's hope they did and they are accurate


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Everything I've seen says snow doesn't really start until noon or after.


----------



## deicepro

boss lawn;1458703 said:


> what zipcode? 55311 is showing the same but i'm sure they haven't updated it yet today. Let's hope they did and they are accurate


55313......


----------



## deicepro

LwnmwrMan22;1458706 said:


> Everything I've seen says snow doesn't really start until noon or after.


I don't care when it starts, but 1/2" per hour would be great!! It would be nice to get 4-6 pushes out of this!!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Anyone else notice the temps have been creeping up? So we'll have concrete


----------



## jschmitz93

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1458716 said:


> Anyone else notice the temps have been creeping up? So we'll have concrete


Yup gonna have to be out all night just to be able to move this stuff. Not to mention the sleet and rain that they are talking about. Sounds to me like a fun night tom night. Now if I could just get my truck to quit stalling out on me I should be in business.


----------



## F350plowing

My phone says tusday 2-3 tusday night 8-12 and Wednesday 2-3


----------



## mnglocker

Hamelfire;1458668 said:


> I am pretty sure chains are not legal in MN. We have to carry a piece of paper to have them on our fire trucks. The sad part is they are not full time chains. They are the auto chains.


As long as the conditions warrant their use, chains and cables are legal in all 50 states. I ran them a few times last year for the heavy snowcrete type events. It was great; sure I was limited to 30 mph, but I was actually moving, everyone else was stuck or sliding out of control.

And if it's nasty enough that you need them and you're worried about being hassled by the PD, chances are pretty good the squad cars are stuck while you're not and the officers don't want to be outside in the ****** weather any way at that point.


----------



## Camden

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1458716 said:


> Anyone else notice the temps have been creeping up? So we'll have concrete


I feel sorry for the guys who don't have Dodge trucks


----------



## BOSS LAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1458706 said:


> Everything I've seen says snow doesn't really start until noon or after.


All my sources say the same, I'll be out cold anyways..



deicepro;1458712 said:


> I don't care when it starts, but 1/2" per hour would be great!! It would be nice to get 4-6 pushes out of this!!


x2 on .5 or 1" an hour, Im sure we'll get at least 2-3 pushes.



jschmitz93;1458727 said:


> Yup gonna have to be out all night just to be able to move this stuff. Not to mention the sleet and rain that they are talking about. Sounds to me like a fun night tom night. Now if I could just get my truck to quit stalling out on me I should be in business.


I'm taking my time tomorrow night, Im going to be out so might as well.. unless calls start rolling in. Why is stalling?


----------



## jschmitz93

BOSS LAWN;1458752 said:


> I'm taking my time tomorrow night, Im going to be out so might as well.. unless calls start rolling in. Why is stalling?


I think that my Idle Air Control Motor is crapping out. At least thats what a quick search on the net has lead me to believe. I have it at a shop now, just waiting to hear what they think.


----------



## mnglocker

jschmitz93;1458755 said:


> I think that my Idle Air Control Motor is crapping out. At least thats what a quick search on the net has lead me to believe. I have it at a shop now, just waiting to hear what they think.


IAC's go out often enough, the TPS goes out about twice as often though. If it's the TPS, get a fresh o-ring kit for your throttle body, craps getting out of it and into the sensors along the shaft.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

jschmitz93;1458755 said:


> I think that my Idle Air Control Motor is crapping out. At least thats what a quick search on the net has lead me to believe. I have it at a shop now, just waiting to hear what they think.


The same thing happened to my F150, thats why I asked. Depending on how long its been doing it, I might of just became dirty. They'll more than likely mention something about the o2 sensor also.


----------



## deicepro

Hey wizard...can you start a new thread showing how you made the ignition bypass module...?


----------



## jschmitz93

BOSS LAWN;1458762 said:


> The same thing happened to my F150, thats why I asked. Depending on how long its been doing it, I might of just became dirty. They'll more than likely mention something about the o2 sensor also.


Sounds like it is the IAC. And they are going to clean the throttle body while they are in there. Just had the O2 done by these guys about a year. I think that they love to see me driving in. I think I have spent about 1500 a year with them since I got my truck. But thats what I get for spending 3000 on a truck. Oh well just happy that I will be able to plow tom night.


----------



## qualitycut

Kstp site. - If we stay in an "all" snow scenario, 8 - 12" of snow is possible in the Metro.
- If we we mix to sleet, totals could be lower, 3 - 6" in the Metro. This is looking ore likely.

That rain they are talking is for the night time.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1458813 said:


> Kstp site. - If we stay in an "all" snow scenario, 8 - 12" of snow is possible in the Metro.
> - If we we mix to sleet, totals could be lower, 3 - 6" in the Metro. This is looking ore likely.
> 
> That rain they are talking is for the night time.


Funny how all the storms this year have had the same scenario. I'm sure it will change at the five o' clock news.


----------



## Camden

Back to the tire chain discussion....

I just ordered a set for my F450 from tirechain.com. If we get blasted like they say we're going to I'll need everything that truck has to make it through the cell tower roads that I plow.


----------



## IDST

Channel 5 Pat hammer 11:00 news.
Storm Highlights.

Snow begins tomorrow-wed. AM
Mixt to sleet /rain tues PM

3-12" storm totals far less in metro


----------



## IDST

3-6 metro 
6-12 st. cloud and north 
12-16 alexandria/ brainerd


----------



## unit28

Thunderstorms in solid white circle, previous day is dotted white.
deterministic chances are very high. If the dew points can stay low enough
it'll be good. I'm getting a rain mix still on for us for an 00 run Wed AM. The isobars are gonna be tight so expect high winds especially . in the blizzard watch area.


----------



## unit28

jagext;1458831 said:


> Channel 5 Pat hammer 11:00 news.
> Storm Highlights.
> 
> Snow begins tomorrow-wed. AM
> Mixt to sleet /rain tues PM
> 
> 3-12" storm totals far less in metro


3-12 prediction.....? from a paid meterolgist. er, weather person????
what is that all about??????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

3" to the south, 12" to the north. Remember, these guys are forecasting for areas much larger than the metro with so many people having cable and sat with the "local" channels.

Aside..... anyone looking to put skids to work in the Blaine area, I can have some leads for you for tomorrow / Wednesday.


----------



## TKLAWN

ch 4 guy said 3-6 for metro with 1/4 inch if freezing rain possible. Doh kay!


----------



## unit28

well,
now I know


----------



## TKLAWN

unit28;1458861 said:


> well,
> now I know


Sorry, just a common man reference, and i'm a little salty.


----------



## mnlefty

For all you veteran plowers out there, what's the worst ice you've seen/dealt with, and what's the most recent ice we've battled? Christmas 2009? I've only been at this on my own for 2 years now so I really have not been up against significant ice. Not saying it will verify this time around, but lets hear some ice stories.


----------



## exmark1

jagext;1458834 said:


> 3-6 metro
> 6-12 st. cloud and north
> 12-16 alexandria/ brainerd


****! I don't like the sound of that 12=16 inches for me


----------



## unit28

TKLAWN;1458871 said:


> Sorry, just a common man reference, and i'm a little salty.


I ain't a linguistic major, but I figured I might know what you were saying.


----------



## unit28

other considerations are the timing of the two tracks.
I think some of you see the snow coming around noon through the afternoon Tue.
That may be one of the best shots to aim for. Certainly won't be the only solution we have and we're still out a ways.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

mnlefty;1458875 said:


> For all you veteran plowers out there, what's the worst ice you've seen/dealt with, and what's the most recent ice we've battled? Christmas 2009? I've only been at this on my own for 2 years now so I really have not been up against significant ice. Not saying it will verify this time around, but lets hear some ice stories.


For me it was Christmas '09. Mostly because of how cold it got afterwards, temps were -20 so salt did very little if you didn't pretreat.

This won't be nearly as bad, as it'll be sunny and 30 again right after the storm.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

jagext;1458834 said:


> 3-6 metro
> 6-12 st. cloud and north
> 12-16 alexandria/ brainerd


55445 zipcode 3-6"?


----------



## Martinson9

Anyone else besides me just love that "dry tounge"?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Here you go people....

http://wxcaster4.com/animate/eta40k...212_SFC_ACCUM-SNOWFALL&width=1580&height=1180

The latest accumulation loop.

Cities 2-5", Forest Lake area which was 18" yesterday is now at 7".

However, just south of Brainard, there's a purple spot.... 25"+???? 

There are areas in the far south metro that won't even plow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Martinson9;1458923 said:


> Anyone else besides me just love that "dry tounge"?


I will not make a comment, as this is a family site.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1458955 said:


> Here you go people....
> 
> http://wxcaster4.com/animate/eta40k...212_SFC_ACCUM-SNOWFALL&width=1580&height=1180
> 
> The latest accumulation loop.
> 
> Cities 2-5", Forest Lake area which was 18" yesterday is now at 7".
> 
> However, just south of Brainard, there's a purple spot.... 25"+????
> 
> There are areas in the far south metro that won't even plow.


Where's the legend?? Channel 5/9 are still holding their ground at 6-12 metro.


----------



## F350plowing

In maple grove it says 2-3 day 11-13 at night th3 mire wed e


----------



## SSS Inc.

I have a weather band from NWS on my radio and no totals had been given as of this morning. Now on the website they have shifted things a bit as we all know. The radio is now throwing out totals for the metro. For the twin cities metro area.......... Tues afternoon 1-3", Tuesday evening Sleet for a period then back to snow(heavy at times) 7-11", Wed snow(no totals given). My math says 8-14 plus whatever happens on Wed. Now I am really confused. The weather radio usually correlates with the weather discussion pretty closely.
Who knows. All I do know if it doesn't snow we will have one hell of an ice and rain storm.


----------



## qualitycut

Well stonebrook came through doing to pick up the truck


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BOSS LAWN;1458963 said:


> Where's the legend?? Channel 5/9 are still holding their ground at 6-12 metro.


The legend is at the bottom of that loop. *Scroll down.

Channel 5 needs to update. Hammertime said at noon 3-6 for the metro as there's more rain moving in. Per Patrick Hammer -

*It should be a quiet and cool day today with highs in the 20s with a slow decrease in cloud cover.........All attention then turns to tomorrow and Wednesday as a powerful storm heads in our direction. Here are the highlights. Winter Storm and Blizzard Watches are posted

-Snow will develop during the day tomorrow, some will be heavy at times.
- There is a chance some sleet mixes in as warmer air aloft tries to wrap into the storm.
- Heavy snow Tuesday night into Wednesday morning but more sleet is now expected.
- If we stay in an "all" snow scenario, 8 - 12" of snow is possible in the Metro.
- If we we mix to sleet, totals could be lower, 3 - 6" in the Metro. This is looking more likely.
- Blizzard conditions for central Minnesota with a foot or more of snow possible from Montevideo, Alexandria to Hinckley.
- Expect school closings Wednesday with many road closures.

Yet another storm is possible Friday so, yes a busy week!!
*

Per Channel 9 website -

*Where Heaviest Snow is Tracking to Hit
Updated: Monday, 27 Feb 2012, 12:29 PM CST
Published : Monday, 27 Feb 2012, 8:50 AM CST
MINNEAPOLIS - A WINTER STORM WATCH is in effect Tuesday afternoon through Wednesday.
It is still too early to determine the exact path of the storm but it could have far reaching impacts on travel across parts of the Upper Midwest on Tuesday and Wednesday, primarily through Minnesota, Iowa, Wisconsin and Illinois.
A significant winter storm system will affect much of central and south central Minnesota and western Wisconsin. Snowfall totals could exceed 8 inches over much of the outlook area while areas in central Minnesota and west central Wisconsin could exceed one foot of snow by Wednesday evening. The precipitation could become mixed with rain or sleet over far south central Minnesota.

As of 11 a.m. Monday, the latest signs point to a slightly more northern track to the storm that will allow the rain/sleet/snow line to creep farther north as well. The latest signs point to even more rain mixing in for the Twin Cities metro, which will limit overall snow totals.
*


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1458971 said:


> Well stonebrook came through doing to pick up the truck


Stonebrook guys are GREAT guys. I used to run through them when I had Diamond (Meyers) plows.

I still would if they weren't so far south, especially during rush hour when you've been plowing all night and broke something.

Trying to get a broken plow through rush hour traffic is not fun.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1458955 said:


> Here you go people....
> 
> http://wxcaster4.com/animate/eta40k...212_SFC_ACCUM-SNOWFALL&width=1580&height=1180
> 
> The latest accumulation loop.
> 
> Cities 2-5", Forest Lake area which was 18" yesterday is now at 7".
> 
> However, just south of Brainard, there's a purple spot.... 25"+????
> 
> There are areas in the far south metro that won't even plow.


This will be interesting to watch it unfold. That looks like the NAM. And the Nam has crazy moisture from Brainerd to iowa. It stays as snow longer we could all still see huge totals.

Here is the possible moisture in one 6 hour period. The lighter red starting in the metro going north is 1.23" of water(10"+ snow if it ends up being snow)
Even the yellow down by iowa is .5" of water. Keep in mind this is 6 hours out of 24 or so.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

GFS shows even less snowfall.

http://wxcaster.com/gis-gfs-snow-overlays-10to1.php3?STATIONID=MPX

Although there is that blob up by Maple Grove for those totals.

If it's moved that far since yesterday at this time, we still have another day for it go get here.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1458984 said:


> GFS shows even less snowfall.


Saw that earlier. I just love 2" of RAIN in Feb.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1458986 said:


> Saw that earlier. I just love 2" of RAIN in Feb.


It'll melt down the piles so blacktopping will come sooner, look at it that way.

At least the race has been pushed back to tonight.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1458990 said:


> It'll melt down the piles so blacktopping will come sooner, look at it that way.
> 
> At least the race has been pushed back to tonight.


Tonight? Snow wise or..?


----------



## qualitycut

Nothing worse then rain when it should be snow. Missed oppertunity if you ask me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BOSS LAWN;1458998 said:


> Tonight? Snow wise or..?


Daytona 500


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1458986 said:


> Saw that earlier. I just love 2" of RAIN in Feb.


which may be a big part of this complete system

seeing heavy rain and severe weather inching closer as the two tracks converge.
The moisture from the gulf arrives in the SW part of MN earlier tomorrow than the low pressure. That low pressure is slowing down a tad but it'll stirr things up considerably.

looking at frontal boundaries it's occluding before it decides where to track off to.
given that, the temps show 35^ through the surface layers, and a rain snow mix through the 12z run on WED through the top 2/3rds of MN 
I'm wondering if they'll be calling for thunder snow Wed morning.


----------



## qualitycut

So unit. When you say stir things up is that good or bad as far as snow


----------



## BOSS LAWN

unit28;1459016 said:


> which may be a big part of this complete system
> 
> seeing heavy rain and severe weather inching closer as the two tracks converge.
> The moisture from the gulf arrives in the SW part of MN earlier tomorrow than the low pressure. That low pressure is slowing down a tad but it'll stirr things up considerably.
> 
> looking at frontal boundaries it's occluding before it decides where to track off to.
> given that, the temps show 35^ through the surface layers, and a rain snow mix through the 12z run on WED through the top 2/3rds of MN
> *I'm wondering if they'll be calling for thunder snow Wed morning*.


Unit, please educate me and others that do not know what thundersnow is.:waving:


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1458955 said:


> However, just south of Brainard, there's a purple spot.... 25"+????


I have several cell towers right in that area.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BOSS LAWN;1459029 said:


> Unit, please educate me and others that do not know what thundersnow is.:waving:


Thundersnow -

_Thundersnow, also known as a winter thunderstorm or a thunder snowstorm, is a relatively rare kind of thunderstorm with snow falling as the primary precipitation instead of rain. It typically falls in regions of strong upward motion within the cold sector of an extratropical cyclone. Thermodynamically, it is not different from any other type of thunderstorms but the top of the cumulonimbus are usually quite low._

You don't want to plow thundersnow. Typically it's when it's snowing 2+" / hour. It's horrendous, especially when it's falling from 2 am to 6 am.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1459028 said:


> So unit. When you say stir things up is that good or bad as far as snow


look at it like a battle royal of atmospheric conditions

Except I have code named this storm cotton candy.
you spin it around real fast to make something.... 
but it melts to darn fast to enjoy it


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

For the last 2 days the Weather Channel had a "Severe Snow Accumulation Warning" Guess what? It's gone. Their forcast: Tonight less than 1" Tomorrow 1-3" Tomorrow night about 1"


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1459060 said:


> Thundersnow -
> 
> _Thundersnow, also known as a winter thunderstorm or a thunder snowstorm, is a relatively rare kind of thunderstorm with snow falling as the primary precipitation instead of rain. It typically falls in regions of strong upward motion within the cold sector of an extratropical cyclone. Thermodynamically, it is not different from any other type of thunderstorms but the top of the cumulonimbus are usually quite low._
> 
> You don't want to plow thundersnow. Typically it's when it's snowing 2+" / hour. It's horrendous, especially when it's falling from 2 am to 6 am.



I can add to that, it's also the fact the heavy stuff is looking to come in when the dew points are generally at it's lowest point. just looking at precip levels that may not agree to it though.

It is fairly rare to have convection within a temperature sounding that can support snow. The reason for* this is because the lower troposphere tends to have low dewpoints and temperatures. This dry (low moisture content) and cold lower troposphere creates stability with respect to parcels of air rising from the surface.*


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1459063 said:


> For the last 2 days the Weather Channel had a "Severe Snow Accumulation Warning" Guess what? It's gone. Their forcast: Tonight less than 1" Tomorrow 1-3" Tomorrow night about 1"


I heard a KSTP forecast at 3:00 pm that said flurries in the morning, to light snow in the afternoon to sleet / rain with a chance of snow on Wednesday. No more talk of accumulation.

I'm waiting for the 4:25 weather update from Mr. Dahl on am 1500.

I've got channel 11 news on now on the TV.


----------



## jschmitz93

unit28;1459061 said:


> look at it like a battle royal of atmospheric conditions
> 
> Except I have code named this storm cotton candy.
> you spin it around real fast to make something....
> but it melts to darn fast to enjoy it


Cotton Candy... Almost spun me right out of my chair. Too funny:laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

NWS changed their weather story. It looks a little closer to what I am guessing at. http://www.crh.noaa.gov/wxstory.php?site=mpx


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Kare 11's new graph for snowfall by Wednesday.

Everything running from SW to NE.

From Mankato north to **** Rapids / Forest Lake....... get ready...... ONE TO FOUR INCHES!!! AAARRRGHHHH!!!! TOTAL!!!!!!

Buffalo to Pine City, 4-8".

Camden still gets his 8-12".


----------



## CityGuy

BOSS LAWN;1459029 said:


> Unit, please educate me and others that do not know what thundersnow is.:waving:


Not an expert and unit can clarify this but usually thunder accompanied with snow increases the snow rate. In my expierence it usually means 1-3 in an hour snow..


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Ch 11 just said 1-4" for the metro:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## exmark1

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1459079 said:


> Ch 11 just said 1-4" for the metro:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


I will trade your 1 to 4 for the 8-12 were looking at, I HATE large amount storms too much stuff gets wrecked


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

kare 11 shows 1-4 for the Forest Lake area, NWS says 6-10. What do I do??? It's a complete different operation between those depths.


----------



## Martinson9

SSS Inc.;1458422 said:


> While Paul may be right I am still suspect of the way he uses data. He always pushes the same charts and data(mostly the NAM and/or GFS, and the ECMWF((which is always right)) whichever one suits his needs) manipulates them to show what he thinks is right. The only problem I have with that is that he gives the impression that those two models are depicting what he is writing when its not the case. * see his his GFS picture where he shows 4-12". Kinda confusing when the chart clearly doesn't depict that. The chart actually show 8-15" over that area. Makes it a little hard to follow Paul but I still go there everyday. I have found that he always backs off storms until right before they hit. I guess this way he can always be right. Which he may be.
> 
> I guess its time for actual predictions.
> 12.9" Airport
> 14.5" Trained spotter in Bloomington 2 blocks from airport
> 16.5" White Bear Lake
> 11.8 Shakopee
> 12.5 Chanhassen
> 6.2 Rochester
> 19.5 St. Cloud
> 22.8" Eau Claire Wis.


Looks like this guys predictions are just as bad as the weather nazis! How come people can't get these things right?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Martinson9;1459092 said:


> Looks like this guys predictions are just as bad as the weather nazis! How come people can't get these things right?


Martinson -

Was that your post earlier on Boss's facebook page?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

exmark1;1459083 said:


> I will trade your 1 to 4 for the 8-12 were looking at, I HATE large amount storms too much stuff gets wrecked


Oh boy it's going to be wet too


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OR


----------



## CityGuy

So I just got an automated email from ch 5 for a Winter Storm Warning? Hennepin and surrounding are included? WTF WSW for 1-3 in of snow?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Channel 5.... update.....

Dave Dahl starts by saying mostly rain. Says the forecast will still change for the next day & 1/2.

THEN says 3-10" depending on where you are in the metro.... sheesh.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1459106 said:


> So I just got an automated email from ch 5 for a Winter Storm Warning? Hennepin and surrounding are included? WTF WSW for 1-3 in of snow?


The sleet and rain (freezing after sundown) warranted the warning.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

Hamelfire;1459106 said:


> So I just got an automated email from ch 5 for a Winter Storm Warning? Hennepin and surrounding are included? WTF WSW for 1-3 in of snow?


Im sure I'd believe the National weather service before Kare 11, even though it is funny to look at Thumbs Up


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Dahl sure is wishy washy on the totals 3-4" for the metro but could see up to 7" and Elk River could see 10". I guess if you never give a straight answer you can't be wrong


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BOSS LAWN;1459114 said:


> Im sure I'd believe the National weather service before Kare 11, even though it is funny to look at Thumbs Up


Right now the NWS is the odd man out, everyone else is saying low totals for the cities.

I think the NWS is holding onto the fact they think the low is going to travel along the MN/IA border, whereas everyone else has moved the low to travel right over the cities (hence the rain wrapping in).


----------



## qualitycut

Nws didnt even have a snow total for Tuesday night now its at 2-4


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Who wants to watch 11 I'll watch 9


----------



## IDST

I've got all four channels recorded so will watch.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Martinson9;1459092 said:


> Looks like this guys predictions are just as bad as the weather nazis! How come people can't get these things right?


Just in my defense I just threw out numbers for fun. Not really working as a meteorologist. Please note the Bloomington discrepancy. 

For my own sanity I'm going to stick by NWS. I just can't see getting that much rain but it has happened before.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

I just find it really funny how they hyped it all up with the totals they were throwing out there and now they are 1-4" and 3-6". Don't get me wrong the moisture is there to hammer us but it looks like it will be 35-36* During the day and 30* overnight. Weather Channel has us at less than 1" tonight, 1-3 Tomorrow, 1" over night and 1-2" Wednesday


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1459128 said:


> Just in my defense I just threw out numbers for fun. Not really working as a meteorologist. Please note the Bloomington discrepancy.
> 
> For my own sanity I'm going to stick by NWS. I just can't see getting that much rain but it has happened before.


Your numbers were a bit closer than some of mine.


----------



## unit28

In my consistant prediction record for the season , this model of MPX comparisons reflects it best
*next up, the smell of fresh cut grass....*


----------



## TKLAWN

unit28;1459143 said:


> In my consistant prediction record for the season , this model of MPX comparisons reflects it best
> *next up, the smell of fresh cut grass....*


Not sure what all that means but i did pick up on that hideous Iowa state logo though.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Ch 9 up to 4" for the metro with Forest Lake being the cut off


----------



## qualitycut

The sleet and rain line might be as far north as the southern Metro, with the northern Metro probably staying in the form of snow for most of the time


Kstp.com


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1459161 said:


> The sleet and rain line might be as far north as the southern Metro, with the northern Metro probably staying in the form of snow for most of the time
> 
> Kstp.com


I'd be fine with 8" watch we'll get all rain


----------



## CityGuy

9 says 5-8 total for storm


----------



## mnlefty

Since nobody listed 4 so far, I'll chime in on that one. Shaffer said essentially the same thing as what I saw from Barlow/Dahl, starting with lighter snow midday, transitioning to mix, then mix to even mostly rain overnight before finishing as a little more snow.

He then put up the futurecast map that kept running totals of snowfall and it ran up to 1.9" with the beginning snow, then stayed put during the sleet/rain, then finished at a whopping 2.6" when the last of the snow moved out. At the same time his graphic showed 2.6 he was saying 3 to 6". 

A combination of the forecasts and my gut tells me that I bet there will be a lot of people that don't have to do a lot of sites/drives with 2" triggers. Depending on the slop factor it wouldn't even surprise me to see parts of the metro be a no-go at all, or maybe salt only.


----------



## albhb3

Hey Quality wheres all the truck pics


----------



## BOSS LAWN

Hamelfire;1459170 said:


> 9 says 5-8 total for storm


sounds like a plan.


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1459173 said:


> Hey Quality wheres all the truck pics


I will take some in the am. Didn't get around to it today. I'm just hoping I get to try out the plow this week.


----------



## TKLAWN

Sounds like less and less everytime theres a new forecast. Hopefully we can at least get a full plow in and some salting.


----------



## CityGuy

TKLAWN;1459188 said:


> Sounds like less and less everytime theres a new forecast. Hopefully we can at least get a full plow in and some salting.


With the way this year has been going and the way the forecasts have been, big hype no or little action, it would not surprise me if we end up with nothing or a coating.
I sure hope not but it would not surprise me either.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

On the plus side , accuweather still has my area at 10.0 inches for Tues/Wed :crying:


----------



## F350plowing

I'm still seeing 9-17 inches for maple grove/ Rogers area on my phone


----------



## qualitycut

Here is one.....


----------



## scott3430

On the 5:15 weather, the system was still way down in california...... who knows, right now there still guessing on the track of the storm.


----------



## Greenery

scott3430;1459210 said:


> On the 5:15 weather, the system was still way down in california...... who knows, right now there still guessing on the track of the storm.


Exactly, no reason to get your undies in a bunch just yet.

Another thing I never saw the locals calling for huge totals (8" tops) leading up to today. I will admit I don't watch the weather on tv religiously so maybe that's why.

The only place I've seen big numbers thrown around for the metro is on this site, and maybe accucrapper.

Anyone that's been in the game long enough knows to just wait and see.

I am all geared up and ready for 12+ just in case but who knows what will really happen till it happens.

This is the busiest I've ever seen this thread though.


----------



## CityGuy

greenery;1459221 said:


> Exactly, no reason to get your undies in a bunch just yet.
> 
> Another thing I never saw the locals calling for huge totals (8" tops) leading up to today. I will admit I don't watch the weather on tv religiously so maybe that's why.
> 
> The only place I've seen big numbers thrown around for the metro is on this site, and maybe accucrapper.
> 
> Anyone that's been in the game long enough knows to just wait and see.
> 
> I am all geared up and ready for 12+ just in case but who knows what will really happen till it happens.
> 
> This is the busiest I've ever seen this thread though.


Thats because most people have nothing better to do than watch weater and wait


----------



## BOSS LAWN

Hamelfire;1459223 said:


> Thats because most people have nothing better to do than watch weater and wait


I'm one of them.


----------



## exmark1

qualitycut;1459209 said:


> Here is one.....


Sharp truck! Are those the 2012 20" rims or are they 18"? They look different then what I have on my 2011 Lariat


----------



## 60Grit

Yea,.. I was starting to think they might as well setup a chatroom before storms.


----------



## Greenery

exmark1;1459234 said:


> Sharp truck! Are those the 2012 20" rims or are they 18"? They look different then what I have on my 2011 Lariat


Wow, Are they putting 20" wheels on work trucks from the factory nowadays?


----------



## qualitycut

exmark1;1459234 said:


> Sharp truck! Are those the 2012 20" rims or are they 18"? They look different then what I have on my 2011 Lariat


They have 2 options now, the ones you have and these can only be order with chrome package. They are 20s. Who every thought you could get a full size truck with 20s stock.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1459243 said:


> They have 2 options now, the ones you have and these can only be order with chrome package. They are 20s. Who every thought you could get a full size truck with 20s stock.


You might as well plan on trading the truck in when it needs tires, check on the price once Sharp looking truck, I've been thinking about an Expandable plow of some sort for the next truck just to try one


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1459243 said:


> They have 2 options now, the ones you have and these can only be order with chrome package. They are 20s. Who every thought you could get a full size truck with 20s stock.


Nice looking truck Quality!

Now to beat a dead horse to death. Rain? Really? I'm not buying it. I'll put payup on the table that for a good chunk of the metro it barely rains if at all. Maybe its wishful thinking but I think the local forecasters will be singing a different tune at 10 tomorrow night. Otherwise I'm going out and plowing 2" of rain.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I think it's going back. I think the NWS is on with their totals as well. I think the news guys, especially 4 and 5 will be made the fools.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1459252 said:


> I think it's going back. I think the NWS is on with their totals as well. I think the news guys, especially 4 and 5 will be made the fools.


When you say going back you mean less rain then they thought?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1459252 said:


> I think it's going back. I think the NWS is on with their totals as well. I think the news guys, especially 4 and 5 will be made the fools.


Over the years I have seen plenty of models go awry in the last 24 hours only to find out they should have stuck with the original predictions. In this state if you predict high and are wrong almost everyone hates you. You go light and are wrong and most people are not upset. We of course will know when it comes but these forecasts are a little too wishy washy to trust right now. 
I can see the moisture not developing at all before I see 1.5-2" of rain.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

SSS Inc.;1459249 said:


> Nice looking truck Quality!
> 
> Now to beat a dead horse to death. Rain? Really? I'm not buying it. I'll put payup on the table that for a good chunk of the metro it barely rains if at all. Maybe its wishful thinking but I think the local forecasters will be singing a different tune at 10 tomorrow night. Otherwise I'm going out and plowing 2" of rain.


Our contracts just say 2" trigger, it never says if it's snow or rain :laughing: It's a win/win for me!!!


----------



## TKLAWN

Quality for a ford that's a pretty sharp truck, I can't tell if it's black or blue?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Did anyone see this line on NWS forecast discussion?

"OVERALL...ANOTHER SIGNIFICANT
WINTER STORM COULD AFFECT AREAS FROM ABOUT KANSAS CITY TO MINNEAPOLIS
FRIDAY AND FRIDAY NIGHT...WITH PERHAPS A FOOT OR MORE OF SNOW."

Really???? I saw a chance but not a foot.


----------



## albhb3

hahahaha wcco said 1 inch hey look danica patrick crashed again


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1459270 said:


> Did anyone see this line on NWS forecast discussion?
> 
> "OVERALL...ANOTHER SIGNIFICANT
> WINTER STORM COULD AFFECT AREAS FROM ABOUT KANSAS CITY TO MINNEAPOLIS
> FRIDAY AND FRIDAY NIGHT...WITH PERHAPS A FOOT OR MORE OF SNOW."
> 
> Really???? I saw a chance but not a foot.


Let's get through this one first then we can talk friday.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

SSS Inc.;1459270 said:


> Did anyone see this line on NWS forecast discussion?
> 
> "OVERALL...ANOTHER SIGNIFICANT
> WINTER STORM COULD AFFECT AREAS FROM ABOUT KANSAS CITY TO MINNEAPOLIS
> FRIDAY AND FRIDAY NIGHT...WITH PERHAPS A FOOT OR MORE OF SNOW."
> 
> Really???? I saw a chance but not a foot.


Well what weatherman is going to say anything about it? They've been dead wrong all year. They've said how many times 1"-3" and we get nothing, they can't get things right 12 hours out, how could they say anything about a storm on Friday. They have no idea about the storm tomorrow. I saw that chance of a storm on Friday from John Dee, he knows what's up!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Lawn Enforcer;1459277 said:


> Well what weatherman is going to say anything about it? They've been dead wrong all year. They've said how many times 1"-3" and we get nothing, they can't get things right 12 hours out, how could they say anything about a storm on Friday. They have no idea about the storm tomorrow. I saw that chance of a storm on Friday from John Dee, he knows what's up!


I like John dee as well. I just wish he would update more than once a day but I understand why he doesn't.


----------



## CityGuy

I think they are grasping to any kind of hope for a storm larger than 2" at this point. Heck I'll throw a prediction out that March 27th we get 9.7 ".


----------



## farmerkev

Just saw a commercial on tv for at&t that had Lawn Ranger on it. Anyone see that yet?


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

SSS Inc.;1459280 said:


> I like John dee as well. I just wish he would update more than once a day but I understand why he doesn't.


That's the problem with all these other weather guys, they update every 10 minutes on their twitter, facebook, and websites instead of just sitting back and watching things develop a little more before they say something.


----------



## qualitycut

farmerkev;1459286 said:


> Just saw a commercial on tv for at&t that had Lawn Ranger on it. Anyone see that yet?







They have probably been trying to film that all winter.


----------



## qualitycut

Is anyone else having issues with Noaa? It wont even load the page.. " problem loading page"


----------



## PrimoSR

qualitycut;1459289 said:


> They have probably been trying to film that all winter.


They had to make snow for a couple of days to film it.


----------



## 60Grit

Funny, I know the guy in the commercial.


----------



## PrimoSR

Here's the full version.

http://yourbusiness.att.com/smallbiz/story/lawn-ranger

The weird thing is growing up I went to church with Trent in the commercial.


----------



## qualitycut

Wow what a set up.


----------



## mnlefty

qualitycut;1459300 said:


> Is anyone else having issues with Noaa? It wont even load the page.. " problem loading page"


Was just gonna ask the same to see if I was the only one...


----------



## qualitycut

mnlefty;1459332 said:


> Was just gonna ask the same to see if I was the only one...


It works on my phone though


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1459334 said:


> It works on my phone though


They had a note on their page earlier to be prepared to experience issues with pages loading as the storm approaches with the amount of traffic that they see.

Also, yes, I see it going back to high snow totals rather than rain.


----------



## SSS Inc.

nws alternate site

http://origin-www.crh.noaa.gov/mpx/


----------



## mnlefty

LwnmwrMan22;1459357 said:


> Also, yes, I see it going back to high snow totals rather than rain.


I recently signed up for every local weather outlet I could find on twitter, and it's gotten pretty active recently as the latest models roll out, and it's not good for the snow lovers.

Jonathan Yuhas ‏ @JonathanYuhas
MSP now officially into Tstorm season which starts in late Feb & could get some thunder Tuesday evening-on average MSP has 40 tstorm days. (another tweet from him said 1-3" metro)

Paul Douglas ‏ @pdouglasweather
Northward creep I talked about yesterday accelerating. "Dry tongue" & warm layer aloft = sloppy mix 4MSP. New model run comes out shortly.

Minnesota Weather ‏ @NovakWeather
I can only imagine the panic at the NWS in MSP as they contemplate dropping the warnings for many incl. the metro. (his graphic on FB has us in 1-3")

Minnesota Weather ‏ @NovakWeather
MSP metro so. will be lucky to get much snow next 36 hrs. This has rain written all over it, maybe even a clap of thunder TUE.

Paul Douglas update on ST now has 1-3" before changing to mix, then rain, possibly heavy at times, then maybe 1-2" more snow at the end.


----------



## Martinson9

LwnmwrMan22;1459094 said:


> Martinson -
> 
> Was that your post earlier on Boss's facebook page?


Nope. Was it something good? We have all Western plows.

BTW, I'm just pulling your leg SSS.


----------



## qualitycut

mnlefty;1459370 said:


> I recently signed up for every local weather outlet I could find on twitter, and it's gotten pretty active recently as the latest models roll out, and it's not good for the snow lovers.
> 
> Jonathan Yuhas ‏ @JonathanYuhas
> MSP now officially into Tstorm season which starts in late Feb & could get some thunder Tuesday evening-on average MSP has 40 tstorm days. (another tweet from him said 1-3" metro)
> 
> Paul Douglas ‏ @pdouglasweather
> Northward creep I talked about yesterday accelerating. "Dry tongue" & warm layer aloft = sloppy mix 4MSP. New model run comes out shortly.
> 
> Minnesota Weather ‏ @NovakWeather
> I can only imagine the panic at the NWS in MSP as they contemplate dropping the warnings for many incl. the metro. (his graphic on FB has us in 1-3")
> 
> Minnesota Weather ‏ @NovakWeather
> MSP metro so. will be lucky to get much snow next 36 hrs. This has rain written all over it, maybe even a clap of thunder TUE.
> 
> Paul Douglas update on ST now has 1-3" before changing to mix, then rain, possibly heavy at times, then maybe 1-2" more snow at the end.


And they ***** the bed on this one also.


----------



## CityGuy

Once agin hype up a big storm with big totals and we get little to nothing. Talk about a small amount and watch out.


----------



## Martinson9

PrimoSR;1459312 said:


> Here's the full version.
> 
> http://yourbusiness.att.com/smallbiz/story/lawn-ranger
> 
> The weird thing is growing up I went to church with Trent in the commercial.


Lawn Ranger makes beautiful gardens?????


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1459381 said:


> Once agin hype up a big storm with big totals and we get little to nothing. Talk about a small amount and watch out.


I haven't given up yet. I tend not to until its actually happening. If things can change that quick then this thing could end up in Canada yet or we get a foot by the time it gets here.

I'm with quality at this point

I'm sticking with my predictionsThumbs Up(Thats for you Martinson)


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Martinson9;1459371 said:


> Nope. Was it something good? We have all Western plows.
> 
> BTW, I'm just pulling your leg SSS.


No, nothing exciting, just a Scott Martinson had posted on Boss's facebook about the upcoming storm.


----------



## djagusch

I would watch out. If these asshats keep it to rain still in the morning we WILL get hammered with snow. They don't have a clue.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My wife thinks Juan Pablo was cheating with one of the pit crews' wifes or gfs and they rigged his car to break, like cutting a brake line or steering.


----------



## mnlefty

Maybe the snow lovers can hope for Friday... somebody mentioned that NWS thought Friday had potential. PD says Friday small chance of snow, the brunt of the snow likely passes to the east.

He also updated just a few minutes after the first time around and said about 1" tomorrow then a rapid changeover to mostly rain, then still a chance of 1-3" at the end.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Also, I wonder what will happen to the early 1-2-3" if we then get thunderstorms on top of it... will it be enough to melt that early 1-2-3", or will that be 3" of snowcone type material that'll take FOREVER to shovel / snowblow.


----------



## Greenery

NWS just updated and are calling for a couple of inches as far south as the Iowa border, so we have to be in for at least a couple of inches up here.


----------



## Martinson9

LwnmwrMan22;1459389 said:


> No, nothing exciting, just a Scott Martinson had posted on Boss's facebook about the upcoming storm.


Maybe someone hi-jacked my Facebook account.....that's my first name too!


----------



## Martinson9

SSS Inc.;1459388 said:


> I haven't given up yet. I tend not to until its actually happening. If things can change that quick then this thing could end up in Canada yet or we get a foot by the time it gets here.
> 
> I'm with quality at this point
> 
> I'm sticking with my predictionsThumbs Up(Thats for you Martinson)


Do I get a full refund if it doesn't come true?


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone see that blob that just showed up in SW MN, Anything to worry about?


----------



## CityGuy

Anyone catch the weather on 45?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dahl said the blob in SW doesn't mean anything. Flurries for the morning drive.

Better question yet is who's watching the NASCAR officials run TIDE through a walk behind Fert spreader to clean the track??

I could have told them that the detergent wouldn't flow through the fert spreader in the humid FL weather.

Now they're spreading boxes of tide by hand. 

Plus they have hand held leaf blowers to blow the detergent off. They couldn't afford backpack blowers??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1459413 said:


> Anyone catch the weather on 45?


Dahl said light snow changing to thunderstorms back to light accumulations for the cities, total of 3-6".


----------



## Martinson9

LwnmwrMan22;1459416 said:


> Dahl said the blob in SW doesn't mean anything. Flurries for the morning drive.
> 
> Better question yet is who's watching the NASCAR officials run TIDE through a walk behind Fert spreader to clean the track??


It wasn't even a Lesco spreader! Anyone going to JDL irrigation training tomorrow morning?


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1459416 said:


> Dahl said the blob in SW doesn't mean anything. Flurries for the morning drive.
> 
> Better question yet is who's watching the NASCAR officials run TIDE through a walk behind Fert spreader to clean the track??
> 
> I could have told them that the detergent wouldn't flow through the fert spreader in the humid FL weather.
> 
> Now they're spreading boxes of tide by hand.


I saw that. Looked like a Scott brand speader.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Martinson9;1459420 said:


> It wasn't even a Lesco spreader! Anyone going to JDL irrigation training tomorrow morning?


djaugsch was going to head down there. He was going to get up and make sure there wasn't a big change for more snow first, then if there isn't head down.


----------



## djagusch

Martinson9;1459420 said:


> It wasn't even a Lesco spreader! Anyone going to JDL irrigation training tomorrow morning?


I'm planning on it if the weather doesn't change. Wake up and if they are still talking rain or the current totals on nws ill go.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1459430 said:


> djaugsch was going to head down there. He was going to get up and make sure there wasn't a big change for more snow first, then if there isn't head down.


You could give me a minute to respond post*****.

Hopefully they get the race in sooner than later so I get some sleep.


----------



## unit28

sure hope those drains are open
6pm NAM map below, on Tue if it warms up, and if the isotherms weaken in the upper level.

That should happen because there isn't that much barrier of 0{c} to hold the covective line that far south
Saw NWS speaking of thunder too for Southern MN. There should be a decent margin between dew points and actual temps in the morning that the precip will be all snow if it moves through before 1pm. Guessing accumulation of 1-3 tomorrow before 3pm. Speaking of a foot for Friday, again we'll see heavy convection through the mid plains on Th before hand.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1459434 said:


> You could give me a minute to respond post*****.
> 
> Hopefully they get the race in sooner than later so I get some sleep.


You're just jealous of my post count.

And yes, I'm hoping this race gets going soon too, although if I go to bed soon, I'll probably just wake up at 3 am.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

FWIW, Kare 11 graph from earlier today, they've slid the snow totals higher back south for the north metro.

Old graph:









New graph:


----------



## F350plowing

LwnmwrMan22;1459443 said:


> FWIW, Kare 11 graph from earlier today, they've slid the snow totals higher back south.


She just said most rain we have had sense august


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1459439 said:


> You're just jealous of my post count.
> 
> And yes, I'm hoping this race gets going soon too, although if I go to bed soon, I'll probably just wake up at 3 am.


You've had 60 some posts in 1 day. No wonder your over 2000.  BTW: I could have replaced that section of track by now. Mill and replace the top 2". And my wife was in a wedding with matt kenseth. Thats kinda weird.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS should I head to Saint Paul for mix, you bring the paver and roller!


----------



## Green Grass

Martinson9;1459386 said:


> Lawn Ranger makes beautiful gardens?????


I guess didn't know Bobby Jensen worked for them.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1459452 said:


> SSS should I head to Saint Paul for mix, you bring the paver and roller!


Sounds good to me. Paver and rollers are ready for the season!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1459453 said:


> I guess didn't know Bobby Jensen worked for them.


I remember Bobby Jenson when he was the manager at Lyndale Gardens in Richfield. We use to work with him in the 90's when we worked on their parking lot.


----------



## unit28

I need an apron. Should I throw a bag of dry quick on it?

{LMN22 will be up all night watching that blob in the SW}
when we wake up in the morning he'll be saying ....got'ya


----------



## Green Grass

Channel 4 just said 1.5"


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1459456 said:


> I remember Bobby Jenson when he was the manager at Lyndale Gardens in Richfield. We use to work with him in the 90's when we worked on their parking lot.


Yeah then he worked for Linder's and is always on Kare


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1459458 said:


> I need an apron. Should I throw a bag of dry quick on it?
> 
> {LMN22 will be up all night watching that blob in the SW}
> when we wake up in the morning he'll be saying ....got'ya


Nope, I'm not staying up all night. Although I've got a 6 year old that usually wanders into the bedroom and once I'm woke up after 4-5 hours of sleep I can't go back, so there's a good chance I'll be up by 3-4-5.

The latest NAM loop also moves the snow even farther north now.

Forest Lake area was 18-20" two days ago, then about 3 this afternoon we were clearly in the 7" range, now we're into the 4-5" range total.

The storm for Friday is starting to show into the loops as well, and so far that too looks all north.


----------



## Martinson9

djagusch;1459431 said:


> I'm planning on it if the weather doesn't change. Wake up and if they are still talking rain or the current totals on nws ill go.


Look for me. I'll where my tan fleece with my Grounds Crew logo.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1459463 said:


> Nope, I'm not staying up all night. Although I've got a 6 year old that usually wanders into the bedroom and once I'm woke up after 4-5 hours of sleep I can't go back, so there's a good chance I'll be up by 3-4-5.
> 
> The latest NAM loop also moves the snow even farther north now.
> 
> Forest Lake area was 18-20" two days ago, then about 3 this afternoon we were clearly in the 7" range, now we're into the 4-5" range total.
> 
> The storm for Friday is starting to show into the loops as well, and so far that too looks all north.


It's starting to not look like a good year for snow in the cities. Has anyone looked at the 100 year cycle to see if this is nornal for that? I wonder what this means for our spring/summer and into next winter? 
I really hope this dosn't lead into a bad rainy/stormy summer.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1459463 said:


> Nope, I'm not staying up all night. Although I've got a 6 year old that usually wanders into the bedroom and once I'm woke up after 4-5 hours of sleep I can't go back, so there's a good chance I'll be up by 3-4-5.
> 
> The latest NAM loop also moves the snow even farther north now.
> 
> Forest Lake area was 18-20" two days ago, then about 3 this afternoon we were clearly in the 7" range, now we're into the 4-5" range total.
> 
> The storm for Friday is starting to show into the loops as well, and so far that too looks all north.


I don't remember my kids being 6.
And,... I do have grankids older than that


----------



## unit28

seeing Light freezing drizzle pr. the st james airport, SW region 
On surface @ 200' Sea Lv.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1459416 said:


> Dahl said the blob in SW doesn't mean anything. Flurries for the morning drive.
> 
> Better question yet is who's watching the NASCAR officials run TIDE through a walk behind Fert spreader to clean the track??
> 
> I could have told them that the detergent wouldn't flow through the fert spreader in the humid FL weather.
> 
> Now they're spreading boxes of tide by hand.
> 
> Plus they have hand held leaf blowers to blow the detergent off. They couldn't afford backpack blowers??


Hilarious... that spreader wasn't doing crap...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1459466 said:


> It's starting to not look like a good year for snow in the cities. Has anyone looked at the 100 year cycle to see if this is nornal for that? I wonder what this means for our spring/summer and into next winter?
> I really hope this dosn't lead into a bad rainy/stormy summer.


Actually fairly similiar to 2006... not much in January/February, then 20" in March... not that we want the heavy, wet junk... http://climate.umn.edu/text/historical/mspsnow.txt


----------



## AuroraMSP

I like the Tide they used. Maybe we can start using it to clean up oil spots before sealcoating...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ken Barlow was on Channel 5 with an update.

He said yes, there is a 4-8" graph over the cities, but leaning VERY tight to the 4, the 8 would be over the far northern suburbs.

Also, the 4" won't be on the ground all at the same time.

We will get 1-2", then the heavy rain washes it all away, then MAYBE another 1-2 Wednesday morning but even that might not happen.


----------



## Wesley's Lawn

Well I've seen a new low, a guy on Craigslist looking for subcontractors with trucks paying a whopping 30.00 per hour  Can anyone even operate a truck at that and still make any profit.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Wesley's Lawn;1459507 said:


> Well I've seen a new low, a guy on Craigslist looking for subcontractors with trucks paying a whopping 30.00 per hour  Can anyone even operate a truck that cheap and still make any profit.


That's horrible... I'm sure there are some uninsured hacks out there with 1/2 tons that will do it and love it...


----------



## Greenery

Wesley's Lawn;1459507 said:


> Well I've seen a new low, a guy on Craigslist looking for subcontractors with trucks paying a whopping 30.00 per hour  Can anyone even operate a truck that cheap and still make any profit.


That's just nuts. 
I'm sure he'll get guys ready and willing.


----------



## F350plowing

Wesley's Lawn;1459507 said:


> Well I've seen a new low, a guy on Craigslist looking for subcontractors with trucks paying a whopping 30.00 per hour  Can anyone even operate a truck at that and still make any profit.


 :laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

Wesley's Lawn;1459507 said:


> Well I've seen a new low, a guy on Craigslist looking for subcontractors with trucks paying a whopping 30.00 per hour  Can anyone even operate a truck at that and still make any profit.


Yea I put that on here the otherday I sure hope it was the same guy. Is it the same guy who has 15.00 if you use his equipment. I thought about telling him I had 5 trucks ready to go for him.


----------



## qualitycut

Wunderground and a few others have ice pellets vs rain. Also a few have the highs from 31-33 so I guess we will see.


----------



## Wesley's Lawn

I should clarify, legitimately operate a truck and still make a profit (insurance, fuel, maintenance, wear n tear and replacement and a skilled driver) I don't see how its possible.


----------



## Wesley's Lawn

qualitycut;1459511 said:


> Yea I put that on here the otherday I sure hope it was the same guy. Is it the same guy who has 15.00 if you use his equipment. I thought about telling him I had 5 trucks ready to go for him.


Yup sounds like the same business savvy gentelmen


----------



## qualitycut

Only thing I can think of he went and got tons of accounts really cheap and doesn't have the equipment or git a lot of accounts cheap and needed to sell stuff to pay bills and now doesn't have enough.


----------



## F350plowing

Im sick of this bring on spring!! I got a new boat today


----------



## qualitycut

F350plowing;1459520 said:


> Im sick of this bring on spring!! I got a new boat today


Nice maybe tomorrow you can cruise the streets after all the rain we are supposed to get.


----------



## F350plowing

qualitycut;1459521 said:


> Nice maybe tomorrow you can cruise the streets after all the rain we are supposed to get.


that soo sucks


----------



## djagusch

Martinson9;1459464 said:


> Look for me. I'll where my tan fleece with my Grounds Crew logo.


I'm not going to go just to be on the safe side.


----------



## qualitycut

Nws is sounding like they are not to confident on all rain for tonight. Sounds like nothing is really set in stone as temps only need to change slightly.


----------



## TKLAWN

I'm suprised it's actually snowing at a pretty good rate here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You guys in the cities have it easy.

You can just sit back and wait for the rain to stop.

All of the TV guys say the rain will move up and over the Forest Lake area, NWS is still calling for 6-10" of snow tonight and another 2-4" tomorrow.

I can only call my guys and tell them.... well.... we have to wait and see.


----------



## unit28

lavender boy was talking thunder for the Wednesday Am scenario
and last night drama dahl said thunder and T storms possible metro for tonight Tue


----------



## qualitycut

I don't think anyone really has a clue yet


----------



## unit28

I had my prediction a few days ago for 4-8,total.
I think that's still feasable for my area. The moisture track is still tight, 
everyting here depends on the mix of atmospheric conditions. One thing we won't have is 
significant low temps. Dew points are spread at about 10% difference right now. A litle dry air
with room for saturation as the temps come up/...snowing flurries now in Isanti


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1459595 said:


> I don't think anyone really has a clue yet


You got it quality. With the fact the main storm is still down in CO / AZ / NM, and if it goes 50 miles south the cities gets hammered, 50 more miles to the north and only rain, it's a wait and see for all of us I guess.

I would bet that even once the storm reaches us there could be major changes in the forecast for any one specific area.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1459602 said:


> You got it quality. With the fact the main storm is still down in CO / AZ / NM, and if it goes 50 miles south the cities gets hammered, 50 more miles to the north and only rain, it's a wait and see for all of us I guess.
> 
> I would bet that even once the storm reaches us there could be major changes in the forecast for any one specific area.


x2, Im with you on that. They've jumped totals 3 times since midnight so it probaly will change.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1459595 said:


> I don't think anyone really has a clue yet


I had a good idea of this one @post #7200


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1459607 said:


> I had a good idea of this one @post #7200


Nevermind the fact that the NWS is calling for 7-11" for Isanti tonight with another 2-4" tomorrow?


----------



## unit28

once the moisture reaches the turning point, it'll pool up a bit.
The surface low pressure will wind it up before the height falls stretch it out 
At that time the NE ejection will hammer down some good totals across central and the upper tier


----------



## BOSS LAWN

Hard to believe isint? They were saying 6-10" for my area. Im just going to plan on it and HOPE it happens. NWS are the only ones I've seen hold their totals.


----------



## qualitycut

Well if it fizzles out for us and anyone north needs a hand let me know.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1459611 said:


> Nevermind the fact that the NWS is calling for 7-11" for Isanti tonight with another 2-4" tomorrow?


NWS is in an overkill mode right now IMO
the only exception is the blizzard watch area, they too
can see mixed precip at some point, but brief.
IE Alexandria is a point of location on that for mix

I think Camden made a good call for chains heck no telling what's going to do but blowing snow means drifting and the winds are subjectivly going to be stronger in that region.


----------



## IDST

if we get two/three inches before the rain what is everybody's plan? Is it better to clear off that snow before the rain or leave it and have snow/rain/snow to clear??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Does anyone see that jetstream sliding up more? Right now it's along the IA / MN border where the NWS keeps saying the low is going to track.

If no one sees it sliding up, I'm going with the NWS numbers.


----------



## qualitycut

jagext;1459655 said:


> if we get two/three inches before the rain what is everybody's plan? Is it better to clear off that snow before the rain or leave it and have snow/rain/snow to clear??


Probably start with the per time accounts


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1459664 said:


> Does anyone see that jetstream sliding up more? Right now it's along the IA / MN border where the NWS keeps saying the low is going to track.
> 
> If no one sees it sliding up, I'm going with the NWS numbers.


So if it slides up does that mean more rain less snow?


----------



## IDST

qualitycut;1459669 said:


> Probably start with the per time accounts


Before the rain??


----------



## BOSS LAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1459664 said:


> Does anyone see that jetstream sliding up more? Right now it's along the IA / MN border where the NWS keeps saying the low is going to track.
> 
> If no one sees it sliding up, I'm going with the NWS numbers.


I dont see it sliding.



qualitycut;1459669 said:


> Probably start with the per time accounts


I'll be starting the per push and res.


----------



## qualitycut

jagext;1459676 said:


> Before the rain??


It's a possibility depending how much there is. I'm sure some would be happy and some would complain but it may not all wash away. I'm just going to wait and see. If we got 2-3 and rain could make a mess.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1459675 said:


> So if it slides up does that mean more rain less snow?


Right, the jet stream is basically going to be the "mix" line. North of that line, is your snow, south is mostly rain.

If you look at the extended range radar from NWS, it's plainly obvious where the jet stream is right now.

John Dee is in line with the TV guys, not the NWS.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1459689 said:


> Right, the jet stream is basically going to be the "mix" line. North of that line, is your snow, south is mostly rain.
> 
> If you look at the extended range radar from NWS, it's plainly obvious where the jet stream is right now.
> 
> John Dee is in line with the TV guys, not the NWS.


The NWS totals are 7-11"


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1459689 said:


> Right, the jet stream is basically going to be the "mix" line. North of that line, is your snow, south is mostly rain.
> 
> If you look at the extended range radar from NWS, it's plainly obvious where the jet stream is right now.
> 
> The countdown is on too.... 3 more minutes...


Did you look at any of the new nam stuff(12z)? Between 6 and midnight it show a blob of almost 1" of water covering the Metro. The highest moisture is around the metro and south.

Wouldn't it be funny if Rochester ends up with a foot. Not going to happen but I would have to laugh.


----------



## qualitycut

So what is your guys consensus for the downtown areas


----------



## BOSS LAWN

SSS Inc.;1459698 said:


> Did you look at any of the new nam stuff(12z)? Between 6 and midnight it show a blob of almost 1" of water covering the Metro. The highest moisture is around the metro and south.
> 
> Wouldn't it be funny if Rochester ends up with a foot. Not going to happen but I would have to laugh.


Possible snow?


----------



## SSS Inc.

BOSS LAWN;1459703 said:


> Possible snow?


I can't tell you where that rain line will be, nobody can exactly. Whats interesting in this model run is that up north like brainerd, its showing like 3/10ths of an inch of water. 3" of snow if their lucky. This is only one model but it makes the day more interesting.


----------



## mnlefty

Well I'll start it off the actual weather reports. Near Best Buy HQ I had a light dusting when I got up that looked really dry. Went out to the truck a short time ago and although it looks like dry fluff it really stuck to my shoes, most likely from the concrete still being semi-warm. I have 31.5 already on the outside thermometer. 

Given that the stuff moving through right now on radar seems to be drying as it approaches the metro, temps are already near 32, and there are reports of it changing over already to the SW... I'd be really surprised to see any plowable accumulation before changing over today... What we get at the end before it moves out remains to be seen. Just my gut for my location, 30 miles or 30 minutes away could be drastically different with this one.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1459698 said:


> Did you look at any of the new nam stuff(12z)? Between 6 and midnight it show a blob of almost 1" of water covering the Metro. The highest moisture is around the metro and south.
> 
> Wouldn't it be funny if Rochester ends up with a foot. Not going to happen but I would have to laugh.


I haven't looked lately. Been trying to get all of my monthly's invoiced and printed off so I can shove them in the mail today, re-juggling some people with where I was going to move some different pieces of equipment to since the cities isn't getting 12"+ and refocusing on what I need for the north side now as we're still forecasted for the 4-8" from TV guys, 10-14" by NWS reports.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

mnlefty;1459711 said:


> Well I'll start it off the actual weather reports. Near Best Buy HQ I had a light dusting when I got up that looked really dry. Went out to the truck a short time ago and although it looks like dry fluff it really stuck to my shoes, most likely from the concrete still being semi-warm. I have 31.5 already on the outside thermometer.
> 
> Given that the stuff moving through right now on radar seems to be drying as it approaches the metro, temps are already near 32, and there are reports of it changing over already to the SW... I'd be really surprised to see any plowable accumulation before changing over today... What we get at the end before it moves out remains to be seen. * Just my gut for my location, 30 miles or 30 minutes away could be drastically different with this one*.


That's the way it'll be, which sucks for the weather forecasters. Maple Grove could end up with 8", Shakopee with 1/2" and all the people in Shakopee will say "wtf, where is the snow?", and all the people in Maple Grove will say "wtf, we were only supposed to get 2-4".


----------



## SSS Inc.

mnlefty;1459711 said:


> Well I'll start it off the actual weather reports. Near Best Buy HQ I had a light dusting when I got up that looked really dry. Went out to the truck a short time ago and although it looks like dry fluff it really stuck to my shoes, most likely from the concrete still being semi-warm. I have 31.5 already on the outside thermometer.
> 
> Given that the stuff moving through right now on radar seems to be drying as it approaches the metro, temps are already near 32, and there are reports of it changing over already to the SW... I'd be really surprised to see any plowable accumulation before changing over today... What we get at the end before it moves out remains to be seen. Just my gut for my location, 30 miles or 30 minutes away could be drastically different with this one.


I think you're 100% right about today. It could get very interesting around the metro at around midnight. That looks to be when the biggest surge of moisture comes through.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I'm board and was on Facebook and Val from accuweather led me led me to NWS Lacrosse (Should've never tried to win a Boss plow). Their weather story graphic is quite different from ours. Its a little older than ours. Just surprised they aren't a little closer in their totals.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://wxcaster4.com/animate/eta40km_loops.php3?type=nam/CONUS1_ETA212_SFC_ACCUM-SNOWFALL&width=1580&height=1180

2.5" total for the cities, 20" for near Duluth, Friday's snow stays north.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

GFS has a dip in the snow which puts the NE in a heavier total.

http://wxcaster.com/gis-gfs-snow-overlays-10to1.php3?STATIONID=MPX


----------



## BOSS LAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1459728 said:


> http://wxcaster4.com/animate/eta40km_loops.php3?type=nam/CONUS1_ETA212_SFC_ACCUM-SNOWFALL&width=1580&height=1180
> 
> 2.5" total for the cities, 20" for near Duluth, Friday's snow stays north.


Is this today or tomorrow?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BOSS LAWN;1459733 said:


> Is this today or tomorrow?


Total through Saturday.

If you watch the whole loop, the colors stop, then towards the top of the map they increase a bit again. That's the snow for Friday - Saturday.

Scroll down to the bottom, you'll see the time as 12Z or 00Z or 15Z, it's in 3 hour increments as Zulu time in military hours (24 hour clock, not AM / PM)

Subtract 6 from whatever time it says, and that is what local time would be. Central Standard Time is Zulu minus 6 hours.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://wxcaster.com/gis-snow-overlays-10to1.php3?STATIONID=MPX

NAM almost shows the opposite of the dip for the NE metro, putting all but the most 20% northern part of the metro at 4" or less total for the event.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1459730 said:


> ="http://wxcaster.com/gis-gfs-snow-overlays2-10to1.php3?STATIONID=MPX"
> 
> GFS has a dip in the snow which puts the NE metro in a heavier total.





LwnmwrMan22;1459739 said:


> http://wxcaster.com/gis-snow-overlays-10to1.php3?STATIONID=MPX
> 
> NAM almost shows the opposite of the dip for the NE metro, putting all but the most 20% northern part of the metro at 4" or less total for the event.


So GFS showing higher totals for NE and possibly north metro? While the NAM model is showing nothing over 4"?

They are starting to sound like a bag of marbles, especially the TV guys. I cant imagine what they'll have say in the morning, if the cities get dumped tonight. :laughing:


----------



## Greenery

Just listened to the nws forecast, there still calling for 4-7 for the metro through tomorrow evening.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

There's been another change.

I just went back to the GFS model once I realized my links were bad, and the dip in the NE metro is gone.

http://wxcaster.com/gis-gfs-snow-overlays-10to1.php3?STATIONID=MPX


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1459698 said:


> Did you look at any of the new nam stuff(12z)? Between 6 and midnight it show a blob of almost 1" of water covering the Metro. The highest moisture is around the metro and south.
> 
> Wouldn't it be funny if Rochester ends up with a foot. Not going to happen but I would have to laugh.


Hey now, don't play with my emotion's:laughing:


----------



## deicepro

Wow....look at all the snow on the ground!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

deicepro;1459751 said:


> Wow....look at all the snow on the ground!!!


WTF happened to you guys towards Minnetonka?

Looking at the traffic cams from the west to the east it's like you're in different states!

video.dot.state.mn.us/video/image/metro/385

http://video.dot.state.mn.us/video/image/metro/43


----------



## F350plowing

This is a total bust pretty much


----------



## deicepro

F350plowing;1459769 said:


> This is a total bust pretty much


What?? I've already got 15" on the ground...


----------



## qualitycut

deicepro;1459771 said:


> What?? I've already got 15" on the ground...


Serious or joking???? I'm going with joking


----------



## BOSS LAWN

F350plowing;1459769 said:


> This is a total bust pretty much


Its only the AM, I'll make my final judgement after midnight.


----------



## CityGuy

I think it's going to look the same tomorrow as it does today.
I have little faith in this storm producing nor the one on friday.
Who's ready for spring?


----------



## unit28

NWS updating?
This is from HPC {also NOAA operationals }

THE HPC
WINTER WEATHER DESK IS ADVERTISING THE HIGHEST AMOUNTS FROM THE
NORTH DAKOTA/SOUTH DAKOTA BORDER EASTWARD TO NORTHERN WISCONSIN
WHERE WELL OVER A FOOT IS POSSIBLE. IN ADDITION TO THE HEAVY
SNOWS...A STRENGTHENING WIND FIELD WILL LEAD TO NEAR WHITEOUT
CONDITIONS AT TIMES MAKING TRAVEL HAZARDOUS OVER THE REGION.
FURTHER...A BAND OF FREEZING RAIN AND SLEET IS IN THE FORECAST
JUST SOUTH OF THE SHIELD OF SNOW WITH A QUARTER TO HALF INCH OF
ICE ACCUMULATIONS POSSIBLE OVER CENTRAL MINNESOTA AND WESTERN
WISCONSIN.
457 AM EST TUE FEB 28 2012
TNGTS GFS/GEM
REGIONAL/NAM WHILE DIFFERING WITH DETAILS ARE MORE AGGRESSIVE THAN
THE 12Z ECMWF WITH WRAPPING PCPN WWD IN THE NRN PLAINS ALONG THE
DEFORMATION ZONE ASOCTD WITH THE LIFTING OUT CLOSED LO. *THERE
REMAINS SOME DISCREPANCY AS TO HOW AGGRESSIVE TO BE WITH THIS
WRAPPING PROCESS AND FOR NOW OPTED FOR A GFS/GEM BLEND* GIVEN THEIR
MIDDLE OF THE ROAD SOLUTION WHICH FALLS IN BTWN THE MORE
AGGRESSIVE 12Z UKMET/00Z NAM AND LESS AGGRESSIVE 12Z ECMWF
SCENARIOS. THE GFS/GEM REGIONAL/UKMET ARE IN PRETTY GOOD
AGREEMENT ON THE AXIS OF HVY PCPN TOTALS FM THE NRN PLAINS INTO
THE UPPER MS VLY.

FOR FREEZING RAIN ...MODEL FCSTS SHOW A POTENTIAL FOR A QUARTER OF
AN INCH OF ICING CLOSER TO THE SFC-850 MB LOW TRACK. 
*{AKA lower baraclonic zone AKKA Jet stream}*

THE PROBABILITY FORECASTS WERE EQUALLY WEIGHTED AMONG THE
GFS/UKMET/NAM/CANADIAN GLOBAL/ECMWF QPF/TEMPERATURE PROFILES.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

Unit, can you translate this?


----------



## qualitycut

^^^ so what's that mean


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Unit's translation....

*US National Weather Service Twin Cities Minnesota*

A significant winter storm system will affect much of central and southern Minnesota and western Wisconsin today through Wednesday evening. Snowfall totals could exceed 6 inches over much of the outlook area while areas in central Minnesota could exceed one foot of snow by Wednesday evening. *The precipitation will become mixed with sleet, some freezing rain, and rain over southern Minnesota and portions of west central Wisconsin, resulting in lower snow totals in those areas.* There remains some uncertainty in exactly where the rain/snow line will setup, so continue to monitor forecasts for the latest details. See the latest statements for updates and more detail on this impending winter storm.

Also, there is a chance of 1/4-1/2 of ice the closer you get to the jet stream.

Lastly, since the NAM and the ECNUF are so widely variable, they went with the GFS / GEM models since they were pretty close together. Also, some wrap everything VERY tight, some models don't.

In other words, the models STILL aren't lined up, so they STILL don't really know what's going to happen.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

Basically, saying 6 inches is possible but with mixed precip.?


----------



## mnlefty

Hopefully Unit gives us his interpretation... the way I read the part talking about the wrapping process is they're not sure which models to believe as far as snow on the backside at the end of the system tomorrow...

NAM has spit out a little more accumulation tomorrow morning, Euro much less, NWS going with the ones in the middle?


----------



## unit28

seems the jet stream snow zone has shifted N for Wed at midnight
That's the shift northward for freezing temperatures that make snow fluffier,
still on track for my 4-8...bring it..... LET IT SNOW
BTW Canada meterologist were talking about our potential for Thunder Snow too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

mnlefty;1459792 said:


> Hopefully Unit gives us his interpretation... the way I read the part talking about the wrapping process is they're not sure which models to believe as far as snow on the backside at the end of the system tomorrow...
> 
> *NAM has spit out a little more accumulation tomorrow morning, Euro much less, NWS going with the ones in the middle?*


You've got it lefty.


----------



## TKLAWN

Hamelfire;1459777 said:


> I think it's going to look the same tomorrow as it does today.
> I have little faith in this storm producing nor the one on friday.
> Who's ready for spring?


me me!!

Pat Hammer just said st. cloud north is snow twin cities south is a mixed bag with 1-3 inches total accumulation.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Patrick Hammer -

"The one thing want to throw out there...... ........ ....... **dramatic pause**

"If the warm air doesn't move as far north, we COULD see the heavy snow here in the Twin Cities, but my gut doesn't tell me that".


----------



## unit28

mnlefty;1459792 said:


> Hopefully Unit gives us his interpretation... the way I read the part talking about the wrapping process is they're not sure which models to believe as far as snow on the backside at the end of the system tomorrow...
> 
> NAM has spit out a little more accumulation tomorrow morning, Euro much less, NWS going with the ones in the middle?


yes GFS is picked being more predictive. Being the middle but updates are inclusive .
Everything else is an outlier er known as the odd man out.....:laughing: J/K


----------



## deicepro

qualitycut;1459774 said:


> Serious or joking???? I'm going with joking


Yep, full of sh** just like the weatherman....
How can they sleep at night?


----------



## qualitycut

Unit 4-8 for downtown


----------



## ryde307

PrimoSR;1459312 said:


> Here's the full version.
> 
> http://yourbusiness.att.com/smallbiz/story/lawn-ranger
> 
> The weird thing is growing up I went to church with Trent in the commercial.


Trent (the guy in the truck talking) is a friend of mine. The had to make snow for a few days at there shop to film that commercial.

Bobby Jensen started working for them a few years ago I believe it was. They run a pretty impressive operation Yearround. Something along the lines of 17 mow crews, 5 landscape crews and 5 maintence crews. Something like that anyways.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1459807 said:


> Unit 4-8 for downtown


Unit calls his measurements in / near Isanti.

He's on board with the TV guys / John Dee.

As it stands, NWS is completely off from EVERYONE else.

I need to delete the NWS from the bookmarks on the computer, I'll feel much better.


----------



## unit28

I'm in a snow globe . prolly won't make it to I35...on the N side...kidding.....
I keep seeing slush to the S metro
But I may wake up in the morning with a famous nomenclature stamped to my forehead from the got'ya man

well, if I'm on board with the TV so be it.
I've called this one well before it hit news.
Prolly because I try to board up with actual weather data.

I hope we get pounded.
I'm stuck in the house with diaper mania. 
let's roll out


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Ch11 just said 1-2 today 1-3 overnight and another 1 possible tomorrow


----------



## ryde307

I'm sticking with 6" I dont read weather models or check the weather much its just what I'm hoping for.


----------



## unit28

wait a second
50 for Monday doesn't sound right..hmmmmm


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

unit28;1459826 said:


> wait a second
> 50 for Monday doesn't sound right..hmmmmm


Mid to hi 40's all next week


----------



## TKLAWN

Bobby Jensen started working for them a few years ago I believe it was. They run a pretty impressive operation Yearround. Something along the lines of 17 mow crews, 5 landscape crews and 5 maintence crews. Something like that anyways.[/QUOTE]

Wow that is impressive. How many mowing accounts do they have to keep 17 crews busy??


----------



## banonea

watching the weather channel, NWS in Lacrosse just canceled the winter weather advisory for our area. they are calling for all rain and sleet:realmad: with any luck you guys up north will still get to plowThumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

I was reading the discussion part of the noaa weather site and they refer to kmsp and kstp. Are they refering to the local channels? 9 and 5 respectively?


----------



## BOSS LAWN

What Im not understanding is that the weather stations, MNDOT, MSP airport and others are all hunkering down to "get ready for the strom", but they say its all supposed to be ice and rain? 

Correct me if I'm wrong but the last time I seen them this pumped up and prepared was last season December... Are they holding onto the fact that tonight might actually be bigger then what they are telling the public?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Not snow wise, ice wise.

The snow totals are going to be "low", but now it's where the ice sets up that's going to be the tricky part.

Remember a couple of years ago, I believe it was New Year's Eve, or some holiday anyways, where all of a sudden we had 1/2" of ice on EVERYTHING and no one was prepared for it.

You had cars stuck on I-94 in downtown areas because they were going so slow they couldn't get up the slight inclines once they stopped.

As far as the storm, the low has now crept into extended radar range on NWS's site. It's at the west edge of the panhandle for NE. All along it was supposed to go all the way down to TX and then up.

I see a HUGE dry tongue coming in as well.

Where that blob of moisture sets up, once the low gets to the high point of the jet stream, that's your snow. It looks to me that anything south of that may not even have rain.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1459853 said:


> I was reading the discussion part of the noaa weather site and they refer to kmsp and kstp. Are they refering to the local channels? 9 and 5 respectively?


KMSP = Minneapolis / St. Paul
KRWF = Redwood Falls
KRHN = Rhinelander WI (I think, could be wrong)
KEAU = Eau Claire
KSTC = St. Cloud
KAXN = Alexandria

The last line is problematic. " A SMALL CHANGE IN THE TEMPERATURE PROFILE
WILL LEAD TO A VERY HEAVY WET SNOW AT THE AIRFIELD. IFR CONDITIONS
TONIGHT AND WEDNESDAY WITH A LIGHT SNOW ON WEDNESDAY."

The "IFR" conditions mean that planes will need to fly by instrument, not visual.


----------



## Advantage

banonea;1459847 said:


> watching the weather channel, NWS in Lacrosse just canceled the winter weather advisory for our area. they are calling for all rain and sleet:realmad: with any luck you guys up north will still get to plowThumbs Up


Oh, I don't think we'll need luck to plow. 12-16" predicted here. Luck to prevent breakdowns, that I'll take.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm going with the NWS too.....

They're banking on the GFS run for a bunch of their totals. 

The latest run shows <2" straight up I-35 all the way to Harris. That's PERFECT!! 

However, the snow is wrapping back around on the west side a little quicker, if it comes.

Another thing to remember. Alot of the models that have been posted previously in this thread, some of them already had precip falling starting about now. The longer we go with nothing, that means we're already eating into what the models had projected earlier this week.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1459870 said:


> I'm going with the NWS too.....
> 
> They're banking on the GFS run for a bunch of their totals.
> 
> The latest run shows <2" straight up I-35 all the way to Harris. That's PERFECT!!
> 
> However, the snow is wrapping back around on the west side a little quicker, if it comes.
> 
> Another thing to remember. Alot of the models that have been posted previously in this thread, some of them already had precip falling starting about now. The longer we go with nothing, that means we're already eating into what the models had projected earlier this week.


Wouldn't that mean that we are also gaining more surface heat thru the day and increasing the probability of more rain or atleast more melting because of ground surface temps?


----------



## BOSS LAWN

Temps are dropping in Fairbault. 38 to 30*


----------



## Ranger620

Sorry i ruined everybody's chance for snow. Salt truck broke down and after last years accident I am down to only one salt truck. Looks like all rain and freezing rain. In the shop now, hope they an figure it out and get it fixed.


----------



## qualitycut

Nws just updated saying 3-6 centeral metro and I think 6-12 anoka


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

BOSS LAWN;1459880 said:


> Temps are dropping in Fairbault. 38 to 30*


Big deal they said it would drop but then increase look behind that cold front, it's warm right behind it. You need to switch to decaf


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1459882 said:


> Nws just updated saying 3-6 centeral metro and I think 6-12 anoka


I don't think ANYONE knows, Weather Channel has less than 1" for today, no significant snow for tonight and less than 1" for tomorrow. All I know is I don't care one way or the other, I do have a bunch of salt to get rid of though


----------



## qualitycut

Huge flakes in st Paul.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Big flakes and coming down decent right now in s. Mpls as well.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

Light flurries in BP


----------



## CityGuy

small flakes in plymouth


----------



## qualitycut

And the rain is already creeping in on radar.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Nothing in Blaine yet, was just going to ask if anyone had anything falling in Mpls or St.Paul yet. Just got my answer, radar says it is


----------



## qualitycut

Well if it holds for a while its just starting to stick to the lots


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1459897 said:


> Well if it holds for a while its just starting to stick to the lots


And then it's going to melt.


----------



## farmerkev

rained for about 30 minutes and has been snowing for the last maybe hour in hopkins


----------



## mnlefty

Had a little burst of snow here, now just flurries. Going by the radar looks like metro is clearing out for a bit, then when the next surge hits it looks to be mostly liquid.


----------



## unit28

that 6-12 is still aimed right here...not south Anoka either
but right at the border of Isanti and Anoka county line.

I didn't know the moisture was lined 100% from TX but gulf moisture is what I heard.

Just saw a report from Colorado about baraclonic leaf clouds.

That'd be an additional amount of cold air on the backside of the storm track that's heading NE
Much more talk of that and we'd see more during the day Wed.

getting interesting

the 10% chance of ice is now 40% chance at .25 or 1/4 inch
I'm still wondering about temps., could we see a 40^ somewhere tonight?


----------



## AuroraMSP

Not a flake falling in Champlin right now. All I'm asking for is 1" tonite and 1" tomorrow to give us 2 plows.


----------



## qualitycut

I just want to try the new plow out!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Had some mist for about 10 minutes about a half hour ago in Blaine


----------



## CityGuy

Ok I'm confused. Crystal has declared a snow emergency?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1459945 said:


> Ok I'm confused. Crystal has declared a snow emergency?


Must know something that none of us know... I'm going to sit quite comfortably in front of the flat screen until I see something from the sky...


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1459937 said:


> I just want to try the new plow out!


you have a real nice truck I am jelous.
good luck with it


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1459959 said:


> you have a real nice truck I am jelous.
> good luck with it


Thanks, I would be a little disappointed if I didn't at least get to try the plow out this year.


----------



## IDST

qualitycut;1459968 said:


> Thanks, I would be a little disappointed if I didn't at least get to try the plow out this year.


is the plow hooked up right now or off. I decided to put mine on and see if that helps


----------



## banonea

:realmad:we had some flakes but all rain now, this sucks a$$:realmad:


----------



## cbservicesllc

jagext;1459970 said:


> is the plow hooked up right now or off. I decided to put mine on and see if that helps


I'm actually thinking about taking mine off... usually helps if I have to hook it up in the snow...


----------



## qualitycut

jagext;1459970 said:


> is the plow hooked up right now or off. I decided to put mine on and see if that helps


Its on, its a lot different then my Boss I had so I dont want to be trying to get it on if we do plow.

So if anyone gets in a bind and are not to far get a hold of me. Will work for beer  JK


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

New NWS totals. Less than an inch today, less than 1/2" tonight, 1-3 for tomorrow using Roseville zip code.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Forest Lake totals are still 3-7" for tonight, 2-4" for tomorrow.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

Only thing we have to wait for now is for them to cancel the Winter Storm Warning and Im going to bed.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1459978 said:


> New NWS totals. Less than an inch today, less than 1/2" tonight, 1-3 for tomorrow using Roseville zip code.


SOuth Mpls as well.

Looks like I don't need to go get my plow truck I'm not really happy about that btw. But I can


----------



## mnlefty

BOSS LAWN;1459982 said:


> Only thing we have to wait for now is for them to cancel the Winter Storm Warning and Im going to bed.


Barlow tweeted a few minutes ago that for the metro the WSW has been downgraded to Winter Weather Advisory.


----------



## TKLAWN

BOSS LAWN;1459982 said:


> Only thing we have to wait for now is for them to cancel the Winter Storm Warning and Im going to bed.


exactly right.


----------



## jschmitz93

I wish that they knew for sure what the heck was gonna happen. We have our last boot hockey game tonight and I would like to know if I should have 2 pitchers (snow) or 4 pitchers (no snow). Oh well suppose I will aim for the middle and hope for a late call....


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1459980 said:


> Forest Lake totals are still 3-7" for tonight, 2-4" for tomorrow.


Lucky........


----------



## cbservicesllc

New NWS totals for Maple Grove are 1-2" overnight, 1-3" possible tomorrow... Guess I'll go to bed, wake up at 4AM, cleanup a bit, then back to bed...


----------



## djagusch

The band above the cities is creating some light snow. If it goes for another 5 hrs we might have a inch or two.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1459988 said:


> Lucky........


C'mon up. I can email you a list with addresses. I plow a liquor store as well, so I can cover your beer money.


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;1459988 said:


> Lucky........


The timing doesn't sound good on the nothern stuff. After 3 am heavy snow 4 to 8"s which gives a hard time to have things decent for 7 to 8 am opens.


----------



## banonea

the wife is happy, she is off tomorrow so look's like we will kick back on the couch, watch movies, get drunk and screw around all night, cain't think of a better way to spend the evening when I dont plow:yow!:Thumbs Up


----------



## unit28

saw lightning strikes at MN SW corner
moisture is jumipng from the corner and advecting to Western track 

Major break happening @ the SW corner
all the moisture...still there though.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1460013 said:


> C'mon up. I can email you a list with addresses. I plow a liquor store as well, so I can cover your beer money.


Haha Im not that desperate but if someone does need help I am willing to.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Hamelfire;1459945 said:


> Ok I'm confused. Crystal has declared a snow emergency?


Who makes these decisions?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snowing like a mofo right now north of Forest Lake. Ground is white in 5 minutes.


----------



## Camden

So far the NWS hasn't gotten this storm right. 90% chance of snow at noon but it's 4:00 and we haven't had a flake fall yet. I have a feeling this is going to be a big let down.


----------



## CityGuy

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1460024 said:


> Who makes these decisions?


Where I work we have an on call person that fields all requests from PD until they are overwhelmed. Then they call the on call supervisor and they decide how many get called in. 
I would vernture a guess becasue of how early it was that the streets sup and possibly city manager made the call.


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1460026 said:


> So far the NWS hasn't gotten this storm right. 90% chance of snow at noon but it's 4:00 and we haven't had a flake fall yet. I have a feeling this is going to be a big let down.


Haven't they all been this year?


----------



## CityGuy

Still nothing on this end of town. And now it feels rather warm out so I think it's going to have to snow very hard to stick to the roads because they are wet from the tease this morning.


----------



## mnlefty

Even in a "big" one the dome over the metro persists...


----------



## unit28

ICE MAP DEPENDS ON TEMPS HaS 40% CHANCE OUTSIDE OF METRO
LONG RANGE CONVECTIVE RADAR INCLUSIVE WITH HIGH PWATS IN BULLSEYE


----------



## IDST

banonea;1460017 said:


> the wife is happy, she is off tomorrow so look's like we will kick back on the couch, watch movies, get drunk and screw around all night, cain't think of a better way to spend the evening when I dont plow:yow!:Thumbs Up


must be a newly wed :laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

Very light rain just started here on this end of town. Rain on Febuary 28 really?


----------



## IDST

just started raining in Golden Valley blacktop parking lot at 32.4*


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

banonea;1460017 said:


> the wife is happy, she is off tomorrow so look's like we will kick back on the couch, watch movies, get drunk and screw around all night, cain't think of a better way to spend the evening when I dont plow:yow!:Thumbs Up


O the good old days. You all know why a bride is smiling walking down the aisle don't you? She knows she's given her last BJ. Funny how those all night "adventures" get further and fewer apart


----------



## banonea

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1460056 said:


> O the good old days. You all know why a bride is smiling walking down the aisle don't you? She knows she's given her last BJ. Funny how those all night "adventures" get further and fewer apart


 I will keep it clean and just say that I would argue that Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Unit -

You were only a day off with your 50 proposal. NWS says 48 for a high next Tuesday. Dave Dahl shows low 40's.


----------



## banonea

jagext;1460045 said:


> must be a newly wed :laughing:


been with her over 20 years and havent slowed down yet


----------



## IDST

banonea;1460065 said:


> been with her over 20 years and havent slowed down yet


Damn you!! lol.


----------



## IDST

I cant believe how much the weather channel keeps changing its totals for this storm.


----------



## banonea

jagext;1460069 said:


> Damn you!! lol.


the trick........NO CHILDRENThumbs Up


----------



## NBI Lawn

Update from Lino Lakes

"Snowed" REALLY lightly from ~3:30-4:00. Nothing stuck at all. It just started raining lightly @5:00. 

This snow hype is over for the metro. This WILL NOT be a significant event if its an event at all. I am going to go work on my lawn mower .

EDIT: Rain just changed to sleet @ 5:20pm


----------



## IDST

banonea;1460085 said:


> the trick........NO CHILDRENThumbs Up


ain't that the truth! Wife found out she was pregnant in the middle of last January... Guess what :crying:


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

jagext;1460070 said:


> I cant believe how much the weather channel keeps changing its totals for this storm.


No kidding, snow, no snow, now snow


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

jagext;1460089 said:


> ain't that the truth! Wife found out she was pregnant in the middle of last January... Guess what :crying:


Exactly "moms" don't do that kind of stuff:crying:


----------



## qualitycut

Ok so Barlows map has us into the 3-6 still


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1460100 said:


> Ok so Barlows map has us into the 3-6 still


Yes, but you've already had an inch or so.

Even last night he said you'll get 1.5", it'll get washed away with the rain, then another 2-3" tomorrow.

Everyone talks the snow accumulation is tomorrow now, nothing tonight.

Chris Schaffer (who was the first to talk this storm was a bust for the cities) says 1.5" total by tomorrow night for the cities.


----------



## PrimoSR

Rain just changed over to sleet here in Orono too.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Just a little of rain in Blaine, started about 10 min ago


----------



## IDST

freezing rain in St. Louis Park


----------



## Green Grass

Pouring rain in waconia


----------



## Advantage

Our city just declared a Snow Emergency as well.....


----------



## qualitycut

Well tomorrow is going to be warmer than today but are talking snow?


----------



## banonea

jagext;1460089 said:


> ain't that the truth! Wife found out she was pregnant in the middle of last January... Guess what :crying:


congrats. belive me it was not for a want of trying, my wife had to have al the plumbing removed so we cannot have any. it has its good points, but..........


----------



## djagusch

Advantage;1460112 said:


> Our city just declared a Snow Emergency as well.....


Where do your live?


----------



## cbservicesllc

NBI Lawn;1460086 said:


> Update from Lino Lakes
> 
> "Snowed" REALLY lightly from ~3:30-4:00. Nothing stuck at all. It just started raining lightly @5:00.
> 
> This snow hype is over for the metro. This WILL NOT be a significant event if its an event at all. *I am going to go work on my lawn mower *.
> 
> EDIT: Rain just changed to sleet @ 5:20pm[/COLOR][/B]


AMEN!! Me too...


----------



## IDST

Advantage;1460112 said:


> Our city just declared a Snow Emergency as well.....


What city is that?


----------



## IDST

just about fell on my a$$ getting out of my truck side road in SLP Icy


----------



## plowingkid35

Sleeting here 50 Miles west of the cities


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Advantage is in Superior, WI. They better declare an EMERGENCY every day, have you seen that place?? :laughing:


----------



## djagusch

Ian must have a poor memory. He just said 2 days ago he was talking 3 to 5. I don't remember him saying those numbers.


----------



## deicepro

This rain is really pissing me off....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If you use the graphical forecasts on the NWS page, there's going to be nothing until about 6 am tomorrow morning.

Ian's still holding onto the 3-5.

They keep showing a traffic cam from either Monticello or St. Cloud, trying to make it seem like it's snowing hard in the cities.


----------



## TKLAWN

What a strange deal it's pouring here but the sidewalks are slippery as hell.


----------



## Semi-Crazy

as of 6:30 between Cambridge and North Branch, got about 1.5 on the ground


----------



## PrimoSR

Now it's raining again.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

Heavy rain/sleet in BP.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I was a little surprised myself how slick it is on my street in Minneapolis. My ocd neighbor was out shoveling the water in the street in front of his house. About a month ago he had a backpack blower and was cleaning a dusting off my truck. 
This crap is really screwing up my ice rink.


----------



## djagusch

Semi-Crazy;1460144 said:


> as of 6:30 between Cambridge and North Branch, got about 1.5 on the ground


Was that on 95? In a residential NB driveway I'm measuring less than .25" and it's raining.

Wondering how much Cambridge/Isanti has? Unit28?


----------



## NBI Lawn

BOSS LAWN;1460150 said:


> Heavy rain/sleet in BP.


WOW that is odd since thats what they have been calling for for the last 24 hours .


----------



## NBI Lawn

Semi-Crazy;1460144 said:


> as of 6:30 between *Cambridge and North Branch, got about 1.5 on the ground*





djagusch;1460154 said:


> Was that on 95? In a residential NB driveway I'm measuring less than .25" and it's raining.
> 
> Wondering how much* Cambridge/Isanti has?* Unit28?


There ya go


----------



## CityGuy

It's flat out raining here now. Bad part is that it is freezing to the drive. Went to get mail and shuffled rather than walked. This could be an interesting night.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That moisture is AMAZING coming up from the south.

I've seen reds, yellows, thundersnow, etc., but I don't think I've EVER seen this big of a blob in Feb.


----------



## djagusch

NBI Lawn;1460159 said:


> There ya go


Thanks for the insight there!

Its 15 miles between the towns. He could be in a transition area where cambridge would have even more. NWS has cambridge for 6 to 10" of snow wondering where they are at.


----------



## unit28

cambridge @95/65, a mix prcpt and maybe a very wet 1/4
Anoka/ Isanti border frz drz sleet mix and 1/16 ice


----------



## djagusch

unit28;1460180 said:


> cambridge @95/65, a mix prcpt and maybe a very wet 1/4
> Anoka/ Isanti border frz drz sleet mix and 1/16 ice


Thanks, that 1.5" sounded a bit off from what I was hearing.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Semi-Crazy;1460144 said:


> as of 6:30 between Cambridge and North Branch, got about 1.5 on the ground


Predicting the future?? You posted at 6


----------



## SSS Inc.

I guess we can all figure out who the asses are on here now.


----------



## unit28

I beeen joking alot today I hope no one took offense to me....
And I have been known to be a BIG donky from time to time
I just hope we can treat ech other in good compainionship.

I'm
sorry
SSS


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1460207 said:


> I beeen joking alot today I hope no one took offense to me....
> And I have been known to be a BIG donky from time to time
> I just hope we can treat ech other in good compainionship.
> 
> I'm
> sorry
> SSS


I don't think he meant you.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Now now boys, we've had parts of this thread deleted already.

HEAVY sleet right now in Wyoming.


----------



## TKLAWN

Besides that, somebody has to break up all the technical weather jargin. Touchdown yotes!


----------



## qualitycut

Unit if anything you have been lieing to us the past few days


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Be ready for an ice storm warning to be issued. Then the REAL fun begins!


----------



## qualitycut

That radar is starting to turn blue all around


----------



## SSS Inc.

Its still raining here.


----------



## IDST

qualitycut;1460226 said:


> That radar is starting to turn blue all around


I was trying to figure that out too. Blue mean rain now??


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1460197 said:


> I guess we can all figure out who the asses are on here now.


Eh...For the most part everyone gets along in this thread. For whatever reason NBI Lawn decided to be a ***** in his last two posts. He's normally not like that though. Maybe he's stressed out from waiting for things to unfold.


----------



## CityGuy

Are you guys looking at one of the local tv radars or a nws radar?


----------



## Semi-Crazy

djagusch;1460154 said:


> Was that on 95? In a residential NB driveway I'm measuring less than .25" and it's raining.
> 
> Wondering how much Cambridge/Isanti has? Unit28?


Pine Lake area, just East of Larsons, came down hard and fast for a bit, the drink in my hand may have screwed up my sense of time(seems I was half an hour off)but I know for a fact that from top of my deck rail to top of post is 1 1/2, we got that much and a hair more as of now.(and yes, on 95, at least close, I can see it from my place)


----------



## SSS Inc.

I think those of us that wanted snow are all a little frustrated. But still.

I am watching kstp5 and tptweather(nws??) and both are showing a changeover. I'm not sure what to think now. Is it going to go back to rain, is it actually snowing somewhere?????

I guess I better put down the beer.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1460237 said:


> Are you guys looking at one of the local tv radars or a nws radar?


If they're talking about the radar turning blue, they're probably talking about the Intellicast Radar, or maybe MyCast if they have it on their phone.

Those will change the colors dependent on the temps so the radar "thinks" it's snowing, or sleeting, or raining, or whatever.

I suppose some of the local news radars online would be doing the same.

jagext - blue would mean things are changing to snow, or at least the radar thinks it is.

http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx?location=USMN0657&animate=true

SSS - the above radar was showing a changeover as well, but then it changed back again as more warm air moved north.

I think the radars are going to be confused for a while because the air is so warm alot, but the ground temps are cooler where the reporting sites are. The radar "sees" the precip, then is crossed over to a reporting site in the area and says "well, it must be snowing because of whatever temp it is" but in fact it's raining because it's not COOL ENOUGH for the precip to freeze before getting to the ground, freeze OR turn to snow.

^^^^ this link will give you an idea on what moisture is doing what where. With that said, in the Forest Lake area it had us blue (snow) but we've only been getting rain or sleet.


----------



## IDST

I go to the weather channel's page. I noticed accuweather was showing snow way before they were so i quit looking at that one


----------



## CityGuy

Just looked outside and saw large sleet pellots falling here. I opened the door and can hear them bouncing off my truck. I won't try to guess at size.


----------



## SSS Inc.

but we've only been getting rain or sleet.[/QUOTE said:


> Thats been the forecast all day! Hello.
> 
> Mndot aviation weather(tptwx on comcast) had most of the area with snow except the metro including Forest lake. Kinda weird. Anyone out west getting flakes?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1460252 said:


> Thats been the forecast all day! Hello.
> 
> Mndot aviation weather(tptwx on comcast) had most of the area with snow except the metro including Forest lake. Kinda weird. Anyone out west getting flakes?


If you look at the GFS model, there's a finger that shoots straight up 35 to about North Branch / Harris, 6 miles either side of the freeway where there's only supposed to be 1-2" total from this storm. That's what MNDOT Aviation must be looking at too.


----------



## unit28

depends on the elevation point the radar is shooting it's beam at. and what's
in that layer 
Each type of precip has a temp and density flavor that echos back to the radar in colors.

The armosphere has several layers that hold all the keys
From whatever elevation the precip is held at, till it hits surface along with temps in each layer
will detrmin the final product. Right now I don't want the product were getting up here.

Will it change before the 3AM hour? I hope so.
I didn't get my 1-3" today.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1460252 said:


> Thats been the forecast all day! Hello.
> 
> Mndot aviation weather(tptwx on comcast) had most of the area with snow except the metro including Forest lake. Kinda weird. Anyone out west getting flakes?


Just rain/sleet here in Plymouth/Hamel


----------



## TKLAWN

Just rain here but it looks kinda slushy on the pavement for some reason.


----------



## CityGuy

Must be getting bad out. MLPS Streets channel on the scanner has come alive with trucks out along with most of the metro MNDOT channels.


----------



## SSS Inc.

An interesting note. The Nam and gfs 18z models both have 4-6 inches from 494 on the south to 694 on the north. Thats up 4-6" from earlier todayThumbs Up.

Nevermind, I didn't deduct Fridays possible snow.


----------



## Semi-Crazy

I realize I'm a newbie, and don't necessarily have any credibility, so here you go.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1460221 said:



> Unit if anything you have been lieing to us the past few days


maybe......


----------



## unit28

baraclonic leaf clouds, gotta love 'em 
I read a story that was a few years back where MN experienced them during this same kind of storm.


----------



## CityGuy

sss this is the latest I have found on nws site am I looking in the wrong place? Clicked on HC on map as of 652 pm

Tonight: Rain and freezing rain, possibly mixed with sleet before midnight, then rain and sleet between midnight and 3am, then snow after 3am. Low around 31. Breezy, with a east southeast wind between 17 and 21 mph, with gusts as high as 29 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. Total nighttime ice accumulation of 0.1 to 0.3 of an inch possible. Total nighttime snow and sleet accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible. 

Wednesday: Snow. High near 35. East southeast wind between 13 and 16 mph becoming calm. Chance of precipitation is 90%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Semi-Crazy;1460266 said:


> I realize I'm a newbie, and don't necessarily have any credibility, so here you go.


Semi -

We weren't doubting you.

Most of us talk about what's on pavement, concrete, parking lots. Not alot of us plow deck railings.

Yes, you could have had 1.5" on your deck railing, grass, dirt road even, but we all have a trigger when we start plowing, and most go off of what's on the pavement.

There's been numerous times there's been 3" on grass, but pavement is still black, especially in the fall or spring.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1460265 said:


> An interesting note. The Nam and gfs 18z models both have 4-6 inches from 494 on the south to 694 on the north. Thats up 4-6" from earlier todayThumbs Up.
> 
> Nevermind, I didn't deduct Fridays possible snow.


Where are you getting those 18Z models?

The site I've been watching still has the 12Z up.

We're up to about 1/3-1/2" of sleet accumulation on my concrete drive in the shade now.


----------



## unit28

my baroclinic leaf scenario right here

http://cimss.ssec.wisc.edu/goes/blog/archives/503


----------



## Semi-Crazy

oh come on, we all know plowing deck railings is where the money's at !lol, but in all seriousness, theres about 1.75 on my drive, deck was closer to the hottub at the time(more convenient) snow started up again here with a little sleet mixed in currently


----------



## Camden

Semi-Crazy;1460266 said:


> I realize I'm a newbie, and don't necessarily have any credibility, so here you go.


Post away, man! We were all new once


----------



## PrimoSR

SSS Inc.;1460252 said:


> Anyone out west getting flakes?


Still just rain/sleet still.


----------



## djagusch

Semi-Crazy;1460266 said:


> I realize I'm a newbie, and don't necessarily have any credibility, so here you go.


Don't worry about it. Now I know where you are measuring from which makes a bit more sense being in the rural area up there.


----------



## Semi-Crazy

djagusch;1460287 said:


> Don't worry about it. Now I know where you are measuring from which makes a bit more sense being in the rural area up there.


no sweat, if i had 1/4 inch on the ground and some dude six miles away say 1.5, I'd wonder to, just wanted to back it up is all, seems like this ones kinda got alot of people scratching their heads. In all actuality, the deck is under a canopy of trees, so tends to get lest snow than the open areas on my place, just went and measured my concrete driveway, lookin at 1&3/4" out there currently snowing with a little sleet mixed in, been pretty good sized flakes when it does snow though.


----------



## CityGuy

Well the wild are down 4 -0 late second period. I guess back to concentrating on the weather.


----------



## unit28

The gulf moisture track to mn 
on global expanded mode. looks like it almost draws up from Africa
Camden, change your dance moves up a bit please.


----------



## deicepro

Still sleet here....


----------



## unit28

sleet here on the border 7/8 icy sugary cotton candy


----------



## CityGuy

Anoka Cty mndot truck reports dropping plows roads are white. Not sure of where or how big that district is


----------



## exmark1

I am pushing 2 inches here in Alexandria, it seems like it's breaking up to the south where I am still doubting the amounts some are saying. Ken Barlow had me in the 3-6 area which I could see getting, been coming down since 5:30-6:00 some time up here and still coming down


----------



## CityGuy

This was on a local channels facebook page. I found it funny

GIVE IT UP and ADMIT your WRONG!!!!!!!!!!!! I wonder how many people fell for this hype and turned their lives upside down finding child care for school closings,got rooms closer to work,prebought groceries,ect.How much money wasted getting the plow trucks ready,pretreating roadways,and all the other expenses that go into preparing for a storm. A STORM THAT IS NEVER GOING TO HAPPEN!!!


----------



## Semi-Crazy

Hamelfire;1460324 said:


> Anoka Cty mndot truck reports dropping plows roads are white. Not sure of where or how big that district is


Anoka County is between Hennepin and Isanti Counties, straight north of mpls


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1460328 said:


> This was on a local channels facebook page. I found it funny
> 
> GIVE IT UP and ADMIT your WRONG!!!!!!!!!!!! I wonder how many people fell for this hype and turned their lives upside down finding child care for school closings,got rooms closer to work,prebought groceries,ect.How much money wasted getting the plow trucks ready,pretreating roadways,and all the other expenses that go into preparing for a storm. A STORM THAT IS NEVER GOING TO HAPPEN!!!


It's somewhat true. However, the poster is somewhat ignorant as well with pretreating.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We have some dry air moving in, looks like about 3 hours from now. I'm going to make an assessment then and decide if we plow or wait.

Wife just came home from a 4th grade musical and said the roads are white / slushy in Chisago area.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Two things... I really don't see the northern 1/2 of the state getting much out of this, especially duluth getting 20+" and the weather channel stationing there.

Second, anyone PM me details of what happened to Epic? There's no trace of him anywhere anymore.


----------



## Green Grass

exmark1;1460327 said:


> I am pushing 2 inches here in Alexandria, it seems like it's breaking up to the south where I am still doubting the amounts some are saying. Ken Barlow had me in the 3-6 area which I could see getting, been coming down since 5:30-6:00 some time up here and still coming down


Just have to say you suck cause it is still sleeting here.


----------



## deicepro

I just looked at the radar...looks like a 3-4 hour break coming? 
Anyone else see that?


----------



## Semi-Crazy

heavy snow and measuring 3.5 on concrete drive


----------



## qualitycut

deicepro;1460366 said:


> I just looked at the radar...looks like a 3-4 hour break coming?
> Anyone else see that?


Yup and all that snow to the north and through WI :crying:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Semi-Crazy;1460367 said:


> heavy snow and measuring 3.5 on concrete drive


How far north is Harris from mpls/st. paul?


----------



## deicepro

Well....at least I'll get a heavy salt run from what we've had...
Still sucks though


----------



## deicepro

What does camden have??


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1460369 said:


> How far north is Harris from mpls/st. paul?


I beleive its 50-60 miles straight up 35.

I think its where Big Daddys is I drive by it on the way to the cabin


----------



## Green Grass

deicepro;1460372 said:


> Well....at least I'll get a heavy salt run from what we've had...
> Still sucks though


Did you just see the Clearwater truck stop on the news?


----------



## unit28

still sitting around 2/3 of an inch mix sleet
Daughter drove in from **** rapids to Cambridge with about an 1&1/2" average along the route


----------



## AuroraMSP

All rain/sleet in Champlin so far.


----------



## Semi-Crazy

SSS Inc.;1460369 said:


> How far north is Harris from mpls/st. paul?


Harris is about 5 miles north of North Branch, or about 40 miles north of St. Paul Straight up I-35. which is my post office zip code, but physically, I'm about dead center between North Branch and Cambridge 1/4 mile north of MN-95


----------



## Camden

deicepro;1460374 said:


> What does camden have??


I just measured and we're at 1.5" but it's coming down so hard that I had to pull over to see where I was.


----------



## deicepro

Green Grass;1460378 said:


> Did you just see the Clearwater truck stop on the news?


No, I missed that. What happened?


----------



## deicepro

Camden;1460382 said:


> I just measured and we're at 1.5" but it's coming down so hard that I had to pull over to see where I was.


Well, at least someone gets to play...


----------



## CityGuy

Well thats not the publicity I wanted to hear about my city. Possible stolen money from boy scouts being funded to a bank in Medina.


----------



## qualitycut

PD just updated...
Latest models change rain over to wet snow after 4 or 5 am, with a potential for a few inches of slushy snow Wednesday morning. I could see some 2-4" amounts north metro (closer to 5 or even 6" near St. Michael and Monticello), maybe 2-3" downtowns and only 1-2" southern suburbs. Once again: a big north/south snowfall gradient with this system.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Anyone else starting to get lots of ice on trees and powerlines? I've got 1.25" icicles all over my trees. This could get ugly if we all lose our power.

I'm still banking on plowing tomorrow. I'm hoping that once the big void on the radar passes enough cold air aloft will be brought in to change the next wave early tomorrow to snow. Could be our last chance this season.:realmad:

Lots of ice pellets hitting my windows in MPLS.


----------



## Camden

So you metro guys have NO accumulation right now?


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1460394 said:


> So you metro guys have NO accumulation right now?


Just some really light slush not sure where it came from but just raining here.


----------



## IDST

good thing I got power in my truck for the computer. Had a nice surprise when I went out to the garage and found it flooded. I really love that.


----------



## IDST

Is the LOW still spinning down around the SW corner of the state?


----------



## Green Grass

deicepro;1460384 said:


> No, I missed that. What happened?


They have about 1.5" of snow. I don't get it that is only a couple miles away


----------



## deicepro

Camden;1460394 said:


> So you metro guys have NO accumulation right now?


Just started to switch over to snow, maybe 1/4" ice/slush...


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1460387 said:


> Well thats not the publicity I wanted to hear about my city. Possible stolen money from boy scouts being funded to a bank in Medina.


Always knew you Hamel guys where sketchy :waving:


----------



## deicepro

Green Grass;1460400 said:


> They have about 1.5" of snow. I don't get it that is only a couple miles away


Really?! WTF?
I guess the line on the radar was somewhat accurate...


----------



## Ranger620

Just got back in from a salt run (customer request) Started in **** rapids had a 1/4" slush then anoka had 1/2"-3/4" slush but was a little more frozen. Then to rogers and it was about the same as anoka 3/4" plus. Corcoran had 1/4" to 1/2".
Trucks up and running Thumbs Up. Bad cam shaft sensor


----------



## Green Grass

deicepro;1460403 said:


> Really?! WTF?
> I guess the line on the radar was somewhat accurate...


yeah it's snowing good up there


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1460402 said:


> Always knew you Hamel guys where sketchy :waving:


Good thing they live in St Micheal and only bank in Medina.


----------



## Green Grass

well I guess I get a 3 year old to ride around with me tonight.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1460408 said:


> Good thing they live in St Micheal and only bank in Medina.


so are you on hamel fire or st. Michael??


----------



## albhb3

the trees are getting HEAVY down here in the S metro. Roads have little on them manely wet, anyways off to the land of zzzz's for me


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

Ranger620;1460404 said:


> Just got back in from a salt run (customer request) Started in **** rapids had a 1/4" slush then anoka had 1/2"-3/4" slush but was a little more frozen. Then to rogers and it was about the same as anoka 3/4" plus. Corcoran had 1/4" to 1/2".
> Trucks up and running Thumbs Up. Bad cam shaft sensor


My mom had the same thing go wrong with her car a few weeks ago. It was weird how it sometimes it ran fine and then all of a sudden it would start acting up, then it would be fine for a few more days and then again it would act up.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1460411 said:


> so are you on hamel fire or st. Michael??


Hamel Fire


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1460416 said:


> Hamel Fire


Then I probably will not run into you


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1.5" north of Wyoming. On blacktop.


----------



## AuroraMSP

Snowing now in Champlin...enough to cover all roads


----------



## Ranger620

Lawn Enforcer;1460414 said:


> My mom had the same thing go wrong with her car a few weeks ago. It was weird how it sometimes it ran fine and then all of a sudden it would start acting up, then it would be fine for a few more days and then again it would act up.


Ya it was no surprise. I have a few trucks its happened to so far. Drives ya nuts though with those intermittent problems


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Layer of slush in WBL. Big flakes, but don't look like they are accumulating. Truck thermo says 36. Trees are coated in ice.


----------



## Wesley's Lawn

Mostly snow now in Brooklyn Park, starting to leave a coating, coming down decent


----------



## lsmain

Any word for st Paul? I'm doing the h&g show and have no clue what the radar is saying, very confused


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1460423 said:


> 1.5" north of Wyoming. On blacktop.


Sent you a pm


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

Ranger620;1460435 said:


> Ya it was no surprise. I have a few trucks its happened to so far. Drives ya nuts though with those intermittent problems


Agreed. Stupid senors and crap.


----------



## qualitycut

lsmain;1460438 said:


> Any word for st Paul? I'm doing the h&g show and have no clue what the radar is saying, very confused


Cant speak for St. Paul but I am only 7 miles south and we have rain here.


----------



## CityGuy

mostly changed to snow here, light coating, still getting a little ice pellots mixed in.


----------



## lsmain

It's still just rain /ice here too, what is this 1-6 in bs?


----------



## Camden

I'm off to bed...heading out at 2. Hope you guys get some snow Thumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

Green sent you a pm


----------



## SSS Inc.

I think I just heard the stupidest thing ever. Qoute(kind of) Jennifer Griswold on channel 5 says " MnDot says the salt works better in warmer temps" Really?


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1460450 said:


> I think I just heard the stupidest thing ever. Qoute(kind of) Jennifer Griswold on channel 5 says " MnDot says the salt works better in warmer temps" Really?


Well she isn't blond but, She has blond traits


----------



## SSS Inc.

NWS updated me to 1-2" tonight up from NOTHING. Hmm. Better go to bed.


----------



## Wesley's Lawn

It changed back to rain/sleet in Brooklyn Park


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Thicker slush in Lino Lakes, nothing really falling from the sky, can barely see the parking lot lines. Bank thermo says 30.


----------



## lsmain

Wesley's Lawn;1460458 said:


> It changed back to rain/sleet in Brooklyn Park


Yes! Sorry to complain, I just do not want to go out at all. H&g show next 5 days for my real window cleaning business. Its our first year plowing, and I did mostly contracts, so I just want inter tO be over


----------



## qualitycut

If that rain south turns to snow I think we will be going


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1460464 said:


> If that rain south turns to snow I think we will be going


doesn't sound like it's going to


----------



## banonea

poring its ass off in rochester. they shut down a few streets beacuse of a foot of better of water


----------



## CityGuy

Ok there wnet a waste of tax payer dollars. City went by front and wing down sparks a flying and nothing comming off the sander. It never seems to amaze me anymore.


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1460466 said:


> poring its ass off in rochester. they shut down a few streets beacuse of a foot of better of water


Money down the drain...


----------



## unit28

snow and rounding an inch 
cranking up the ol' snow meter now lol

Slight chance of T storms up to S metro.
I'm turning on my pocket radio to AM band.
Just want to hear some lightning if I can't see it.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1460469 said:


> Money down the drain...


I could jst cry:crying:


----------



## CityGuy

Anyone know how to defrost a satalite dish? Will hot water work or will that make it worse?


----------



## F350plowing

This sucksssss!!


----------



## ryde307

I just got in from salting a few lots for someone else. In minneapolis dunwoody area there was almost a 1/2 inch of sluch starting to try and freeze it was slippery. Same from there down 55 to Golden Valley. As you head south west it got better maybe 1/4inch slush in Hopkins. I am now home in Chanhassen and same 1/4inch slush but its starting to freeze pretty quick.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1460480 said:


> Anyone know how to defrost a satalite dish? Will hot water work or will that make it worse?


try watching the channels in none HD


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

They need a way to post pics from mobile.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'd make most of you jealous. Quality, head north, you can try the plow.


----------



## qualitycut

Just went and checked a townhome I do down the way and there is standing water on the walks and a bit of slush one spot was six inches deep where is goes down hill then back up.


----------



## unit28

1 to 2 inch pr hour snowfall rates heading to central MN
via the gulf jet, picked up on water vapor image 
just wondering how far the temps are cooled down to get the best of it
Central should be getting in on it for sure.


----------



## AuroraMSP

Guess I'll take my squeegee with me for sidewalks when I salt in the morning...


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1460487 said:


> I'd make most of you jealous. Quality, head north, you can try the plow.


yeah by the looks at radar he'll be calling the troops soon.
stay safe


----------



## Semi-Crazy

got 4.5 of white on the concrete here now, this storm might amount to something yet!payup


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Plowing a gas station in Stacy. Looks like an inch on the lot but plows up like 3".


----------



## djagusch

Well I'm heading out. Have a good 3"s up this way so that will keep us busy for a few hrs. Maybe a bit more.


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1460493 said:


> yeah by the looks at radar he'll be calling the troops soon.
> stay safe


I hope you are talking about me having to call the troops. ( 1 troop)


----------



## djagusch

unit28;1460489 said:


> 1 to 2 inch pr hour snowfall rates heading to central MN
> via the gulf jet, picked up on water vapor image
> just wondering how far the temps are cooled down to get the best of it
> Central should be getting in on it for sure.


Central mn meaning? Twin cities, isanti, northbranch, or st cloud?


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1460498 said:


> I hope you are talking about me having to call the troops.


sorry, 
I think it's main impact is N Central

Added
I need to jog to the end of the road. My trees block the wind and this snow isn't coming stright down.

I got people saying three inches and I'm at 1.25 now.


----------



## unit28

1-2 inches per hr possible in best
banding mainly from stanley county east and N east to central mn where majority of
precip remain snow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Djaug has 3 in St.Croix Falls. I bet Unit is still about 1.5.


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1460501 said:


> sorry,
> I think it's main impact is N Central
> 
> Added
> I need to jog to the end of the road. My trees block the wind and this snow isn't coming stright down.
> 
> I got people saying three inches and I'm at 1.25 now.


Where are you again? I cant keep everyones location straight

I am jealous of you boys.


----------



## unit28

I'm at Isanti/ Anoka border on hwy 65 mile marker 31

exactly on the line too, next door is Anoka I'm in Isanti


----------



## F350plowing

It's snow and sleet now rain is gone


----------



## unit28

trying to varify, {t looks reasonable and should produce after the tounge wraps up.
S looks to be loosing accumulation {as it falls} from the frizzle through out this period,


----------



## qualitycut

So Unit your saying by the time that moisture get to the metro its going to fizzle out? No chance of snow for the downtown area? What about the stuff in Iowa


----------



## mnglocker

I've just got an inch of slushy sleety crap in Delano 55328.


----------



## unit28

F350plowing;1460508 said:


> It's snow and sleet now rain is gone


you're in the last stages of the split I saw happening at 430

The continuation should be more of somthing along the lines of .25 liquid coming through 
depending on South temperature locations if it snows and sticks


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1460510 said:


> So Unit your saying by the time that moisture get to the metro its going to fizzle out? No chance of snow for the downtown area? What about the stuff in Iowa


FURTHER S AND E EXPECT MORE MIXED PRECIP REDUCING RATES. TOTAL
LIQUID EQUIVALENT FOR THIS TIME PERIOD IS AROUND .25
f{or most of the CWA in these locations} before 6am I believe

The good snow band is N Central
Don't blame me if it ain't right I'm digging through the NWS stuff.


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1460517 said:


> FURTHER S AND E EXPECT MORE MIXED PRECIP REDUCING RATES. TOTAL
> LIQUID EQUIVALENT FOR THIS TIME PERIOD IS AROUND .25
> f{or most of the CWA in these locations} before 6am I believe
> 
> The good snow band is N Central
> Don't blame me if it ain't right I'm digging through the NWS stuff.


Thanks I always appreciate your thoughts and responses.

I was digging through that also but must is gibberish to me.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

Light snow/sleet mix around 1 inch.


----------



## unit28

That stuff on the West Coast don't worry about that.
Metro still looks like slush. if temps drop well enough
{ like SSS has been pointing at} then it'll snow...I hope


----------



## qualitycut

Well be safe who evers lucky enough to plow.


----------



## F350plowing

It's plowable now in maple grove/Osseo for 1 inch accounts


----------



## unit28

If dave dahl says something about a barclinic leaf shield tomorrow, I will want to punch him in the mouth. Seems everytime I pick something up he talks about it too,

good luck gentlemen.


----------



## qualitycut

Well the county plows are out in inver not sure why'd they are already what about that shield is that what you said was in CO and could turn are air cooler


----------



## BOSS LAWN

qualitycut;1460531 said:


> Well the county plows are out in inver not sure why'd they are already what about that shield is that what you said was in CO and could turn are air cooler


cooler air?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Holy crap it's DUMPING in Forest Lake!

Since when did we become north central Mn?


----------



## qualitycut

BOSS LAWN;1460532 said:


> cooler air?


I meant cooler temps


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just caught another 1/4" in under 10 minutes. 

Glad that has moved on...!!


----------



## justinsp

1/2" of Slush in North central Plymouth and its raining hard right now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Now I'm getting poured on in Hugo. HARD rain.... :crazy:


----------



## F350plowing

The wind just picked up a lot its all coming down sideways now


----------



## BOSS LAWN

F350plowing;1460540 said:


> The wind just picked up a lot its all coming down sideways now


Still rain?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Less than 1/2" still in Hugo


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Anyone have a total for downtown St.Paul? Almost 3/4" in Blaine


----------



## wizardsr

It just needs to make up its mind already. I've seen heavy rain, sleet, and snow, all in the last 15 minutes.  Did a little slush plowing already, debating on how to attack from here. Makes sense to push the slush off if it's going to keep raining, but if it's going to change over to snow soon, I'll just wait...  Currently 1/2" slush in Golden Valley at 55 & 100, had 3/4" of slush in Plymouth. Making the slush fly is fun... For about 5 minutes...


----------



## millsaps118

I got about 1.75'' of crusty sticky stuff in my drive. Blowing like a mother and very light freezing snow ( little better then sleet) coming down. Thinking I might hold off on my metro stuff for a couple hrs yet.........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I was just shoveling a walk in Hugo and had to run for the truck. Started to rain so hard I was drenched. Now it's freezing rain bouncing off of the windshield.

There are going to be soooooo many calls tomorrow about ice it WON'T be funny.


----------



## djagusch

4.5" about 100yrds from cub foods in cambridge.


----------



## F350plowing

I don't see this changing to snow till about 6/7 this morning


----------



## mnglocker

Big azz silver dollar size flakes here now. (west metro 55328) 

Primo, wake up it's time to get out and start hitting the mess.


----------



## wizardsr

mnglocker;1460563 said:


> Big azz silver dollar size flakes here now. (west metro 55328)
> 
> Primo, wake up it's time to get out and start hitting the mess.


1" plus an hour, big flakes, snowin' like crazy in new hope!


----------



## mnglocker

wizardsr;1460567 said:


> 1" plus an hour, big flakes, snowin' like crazy in new hope!


FML.

I hate winter.


----------



## mnglocker

Any one near Ridgedale in Minnetonka? I've got one account over there and I'm wondering if it's worth the miles. 1" trigger.


----------



## Advantage

What the hell! We should have been pushing for a few hours by now. Instead just waiting for it to add up....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dumping in Blaine now too.


----------



## F350plowing

So its dumping in blaine and new hope and rain here tight between the two..Wtf


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Snowin like crazy in new Brighton/ Roseville almost a white out. 1/4" in last 10 min


----------



## F350plowing

Now its dumping

Can't sleep I wanna go plow


----------



## djagusch

Any st paul measurements.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1460599 said:


> Any st paul measurements.


Quite a bit.


----------



## qualitycut

Snowing here ( inver grove) huge flakes just started. Not much accum but a few hrs of this and we will


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1460533 said:


> Holy crap it's DUMPING in Forest Lake!
> 
> Since when did we become north central Mn?


tonight's the night baby


----------



## lsmain

Quality, do we have 2 in this way? Looks deep in e alley,but it's slush


----------



## qualitycut

Just got the call


----------



## lsmain

Your 1 or 2 in trigger?


----------



## qualitycut

lsmain;1460639 said:


> Your 1 or 2 in trigger?


Both heading to dt Minneapolis 2 in s just outh of st Paul


----------



## unit28

looking at the location of the edge
of what NWS called the east and north east portion of central mn
it included the top nth which is a tiny sliver of Isanti.
from yesterday, I can say the storm definantly bombed this region
Camden's area seems impassable for road conditions on 511

I'm only at 4" on my location....AKA the lil' snow globe
snowing good , blowing and tiny flakes and hard to see.
I need goggles and a crash helmet.

This is what we have left to deal with and the bullsye is over us.
I'm think I'm center of the swirlling, almost convective precip . 
next up: issues of moles and crabgrass, 
so I"m bombing the lawn next week

good luck y'all


----------



## qualitycut

We gonna get any more after it moves through the metro


----------



## Advantage

Blizzard!!!


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1460672 said:


> We gonna get any more after it moves through the metro


conflicting reports on it
but I say no and not worth it after this point.

I'm at 6 now at Isanti / St francis border
I may be comparable to Andover according to storm track


----------



## qualitycut

The differential lock is coming in handy on the truck


----------



## Eronningen

Had about 3/4" of rain in Rochester yesterday and last night. Some freezing precip east and north of Rochester. I made a sweep of the properties at 4am and there was nothing to salt


----------



## banonea

Eronningen;1460802 said:


> Had about 3/4" of rain in Rochester yesterday and last night. Some freezing precip east and north of Rochester. I made a sweep of the properties at 4am and there was nothing to salt


we had the same thing. I never even got any calls this morning. We had a few of our friends that got water in there basements but nothing major.


----------



## banonea

So now that this let down of a "storm" is gone, is there any sign of anything comming next?


----------



## qualitycut

What let down.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1460874 said:


> What let down.


at least for rochester:realmad:


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1460727 said:


> The differential lock is coming in handy on the truck


It sure is nice to have


----------



## Camden

I'm not sure how much we ended up with because the wind has been crazy but I'd say it was around 8-10" of heavy stuff. We're heading back out tonight to clean up one more time. Great day so far!


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;1460957 said:


> I'm not sure how much we ended up with because the wind has been crazy but I'd say it was around 8-10" of heavy stuff. We're heading back out tonight to clean up one more time. Great day so far!


We have had to get around 6 out here


----------



## qualitycut

Well my day just got crappy. Sales tax audit


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1460960 said:


> Well my day just got crappy. Sales tax audit


You not paying sales tax?


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1460961 said:


> You not paying sales tax?


I do they want to male sure I'm paying when I buy stuff and that I charge it on the right stuff. Sounds like a hassle


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1460967 said:


> I do they want to male sure I'm paying when I buy stuff and that I charge it on the right stuff. Sounds like a hassle


$100 says they find something wrong.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1460968 said:


> $100 says they find something wrong.


I raise you 100.00. I only do a little lawn and the rest landscape and I'm sure I will owe them money.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1460981 said:


> I raise you 100.00. I only do a little lawn and the rest landscape and I'm sure I will owe them money.


They always find something. How is the new truck?


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1460995 said:


> They always find something. How is the new truck?


Love it plow took a few hours to figure out but lot quicker. Do you know if its just for one year or is it for a few years for the audit?


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1461004 said:


> Love it plow took a few hours to figure out but lot quicker. Do you know if its just for one year or is it for a few years for the audit?


it's usually a few years I think like 4??


----------



## NBI Lawn

qualitycut;1460981 said:


> I raise you 100.00. I only do a little lawn and the rest landscape and* I'm sure I will owe them money*.


That is a fact! I bet they wont send you a check.

Little story... This past Oct. I was notified that I didn't pay my 2007 state income tax. I looked through my paper work and sure as sh!t there was everything for state and federal. Sent a check to the state for the amount on the taxes and then sent for my refund to federal. Last month state sent me another letter saying I owed them another $700 in fees and whatever for being late paying :realmad:. Then just last week I got a letter from federal saying "we cant process it because it is too old". So basically they want the money if they are owed but if they owe you its "too late" or whatever .


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1460981 said:


> I raise you 100.00. I only do a little lawn and the rest landscape and I'm sure I will owe them money.


http://taxes.state.mn.us/sales/Documents/publications_fact_sheets_by_name_content_BAT_1100109.pdf


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1461004 said:


> Love it plow took a few hours to figure out but lot quicker. Do you know if its just for one year or is it for a few years for the audit?


I ended up owing $3,200 in a sales tax audit about 17 years ago.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1461150 said:


> I ended up owing $3,200 in a sales tax audit about 17 years ago.


I'm trying to get things in order. How many years back they go.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1461168 said:


> I'm trying to get things in order. How many years back they go.


I know that your required to hold on to 7 years of taxes, but I am not sure about sales tax.


----------



## qualitycut

There sending me stuff in the mail that will probably say but want to get ahead of the game so I can quit worrying about it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1461193 said:


> There sending me stuff in the mail that will probably say but want to get ahead of the game so I can quit worrying about it.


Aside from the taxes I was quite jealous of you today. I neglected to get my truck with the Blizzard plow out in shakopee last night(because of the forecast) so I picked up a 9' western that we had in town here. Sucks! I have a big hotel and I would have given anything for some darn wings to flip out. Especially when I was plowing through 10" of water trying to find its way to a clogged drain!

I think I would have rather had the 15" of snow that it could have been.


----------



## unit28

SSS, I think 4 pushd like 12.
darn 1%'rs
I'm to tared to smile so
g night kids

oh and please,
someone needs to check what's up on Friday 09z through 23z
One projection shows moisture coming at the 700-600mb off the west coast.
I think it takes a nose dive in Wy though. Other than that not much else to worry about unless of course you hear the NWS chiming in.


----------



## IDST

well boys i'm all done here in the metro. Felt like I was pushing 18 inches. Now headed up to good ol Webster WI to plow 16 inches. Buddy's pump blew out and he has 40 to do tonight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1461168 said:


> I'm trying to get things in order. How many years back they go.


Mine was for 4 years. It was about when I had started to do this all the time. We didn't know we had to collect sales tax, so they had us "audit" ourselves.

We FINALLY got through everything. We've been through some stuff 3 times now and it still needs to be cleaned up tonight.

We ended up with 4" in the cities accounts, about 10" on our most northern accounts.


----------



## albhb3

the south metro got fawked


----------



## F350plowing

Nothing like pushing concrete


----------



## Greenery

Anyone know where to get a hydraulic line for a skid after hours ?


----------



## CityGuy

greenery;1461489 said:


> Anyone know where to get a hydraulic line for a skid after hours ?


Pirtek Plymouth
11350 Highway 55
Plymouth, MN 55441 USA
Phone: (763) 475-0475


----------



## Greenery

Hamelfire;1461495 said:


> Pirtek Plymouth
> 11350 Highway 55
> Plymouth, MN 55441 USA
> Phone: (763) 475-0475


Thanks alot I appreciate the help.

I put in a call to them, now hopefully they will have someone available.


----------



## CityGuy

greenery;1461500 said:


> Thanks alot I appreciate the help.
> 
> I put in a call to them, now hopefully they will have someone available.


It's been awhile but I know they are 24hr service.


----------



## CityGuy

greenery;1461500 said:


> Thanks alot I appreciate the help.
> 
> I put in a call to them, now hopefully they will have someone available.


One (1) hour ETA 
Service provided 365 days per year, 24/7 
Each mobile unit carries 
over 700 fittings 
15 types of hoses including: 
Braided 
Multi-spiral 
Thermoplastic 
Non-conductive 
SS single wire braid 
13 thread types including metric fittings 
JIC 
German 
French 
Japanese 
Italian 
British 
Our hose center carries additional inventory up to 2" and has the ability to machine and weld for complex mechanical assemblies. 
We offer a complete hose management and tagging system for assisting preventative maintenance programs 
Pirtek Plymouth is an authorized BRAKEQUIP and PROFLOW distributor


----------



## Green Grass

And home i go


----------



## qualitycut

Nws says around an inch Thursday night


----------



## F350plowing

qualitycut;1461519 said:


> Nws says around an inch Thursday night


Nice and easy money


----------



## F350plowing

So this afternoon I was doing a driveway and there was a mom and her some clearing there's next door..the little 6 year old boy walked over to me and said i have his dream job and asked how do people get started in this...keep in mind he was 6..I thought it was neat...future plowsite member


----------



## banonea

any thoughts about this storm for fri & sat


----------



## qualitycut

I heard all rain in Rochester


----------



## banonea

that sucksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Green Grass

F350plowing;1461522 said:


> So this afternoon I was doing a driveway and there was a mom and her some clearing there's next door..the little 6 year old boy walked over to me and said i have his dream job and asked how do people get started in this...keep in mind he was 6..I thought it was neat...future plowsite member


I had my 3 year old with me since 3 this morning he told me everything I was doing wrong


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1461526 said:


> that sucksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


I'm kidding haven't heard anything. 
Well taco bell then home. Was pushing a lot of water tonight.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1461527 said:


> I had my 3 year old with me since 3 this morning he told me everything I was doing wrong


Haha did you learn anything?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Don't call your plow guy lazy when he's been up for roughly 48 hours.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1461529 said:


> Haha did you learn anything?


yep everything I know :laughing:


----------



## Greenery

Hamelfire;1461501 said:


> It's been awhile but I know they are 24hr service.


Hey thanks again, I had the machine back up and running within 45 mins of your post.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Can someone post or pm me.DeerShacks phone number? Too hard to search mobile.


----------



## unit28

strange to me-*re edited*
Looking at heating index at 8AM this morning
Mexico and Mn with 25 at the surface
I say MX is the odd man in, and we're the odd man out


----------



## qualitycut

Lwn pm sent


----------



## qualitycut

Unit any thoughts on tonight and weekends chance


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

Green Grass;1461527 said:


> I had my 3 year old with me since 3 this morning he told me everything I was doing wrong


Sounds like you need to step back and let the next generation take over the family business :laughing: I had took my cousin's 4 year old for a ride in my plow truck a few weeks ago, I've never seen him so excited in his life :bluebounc


----------



## unit28

Quality, 
hope you enjoyed your new truck
I havn't got to check related data on anything to forcast the next few days.
SSS made mention of it being on the radar awhile back 
I was hoping he and others had some info

I just got back in from hiking the woods and reflecting on the last one.

At about 430 Tue when I posted my map, I showed the split and thought I wrote it down that it was splitting. What I drew on the map, were the location and directions of the split movement
I showed earlier than that the Co leaf shield and precip jumping to the western frontogenesis track. I also thought I wrote down the majority of the precip was still in place and well on it's way.

When it split it formed a crescent leaf shield making that portion hit us with a secondary snow band. 
Any cold air inclusive in that front headed N up the dakota border, The freezing line already in place acrossed MN shifted a very small distance N that's when I saw the chance of ice move N with great 40% chance.of icing up to .25".

The occluded fronts hit low on this one, that was what we had on deck for thunder snow. 

The convective energy hit at the SW corner came to the battle and basically split the storm. 
Doing that kept the cold air out of the equazion {and out of the Southern 3rd of MN} at some mid point of elevations in the atmosphere. 

I saw many lightning strikes at the SW corner and also one tornado reported in Nebraska Tue Night. I know SSS saw that split and was hoping cold air would intrude at that point.

Pretty cool to see some reports of the rain vs snow as the storm progressed. 

I'm no expert but these things are interesting to me/ and I hope to do a whole lot more reasearch
I'll learn from my mistakes improve and move on to with what can be beneficial to us all

BTW I saw a report of snowfall measured on top of a car being an inclusive measurement on NWS reports...Thumbs Up

MEASURED OFF THE TOP OF THE CAR...
8.50 ANDOVER MN ANOKA 0201 PM
8.00 ELK MOUND WI DUNN 0920 AM


----------



## qualitycut

Just saw on Facebook nws had a map for 1 inch for us here. I wouldn't mind that


----------



## Camden

Well, I'm off to start plowing cell towers. I have a half-dozen that I've never done before so that'll be interesting. I'll see you guys tomorrow :salute:


----------



## CityGuy

greenery;1461591 said:


> Hey thanks again, I had the machine back up and running within 45 mins of your post.


They took care of you I assume? They are a great bunch of guys.


----------



## Green Grass

Well its starting to snow


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1461962 said:


> Well its starting to snow


Green where you located I'm on mobile and can't see.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I think its west like 30 miles from the city.


----------



## PrimoSR

qualitycut;1461990 said:


> Green where you located I'm on mobile and can't see.


He's in Waverly, but spends a lot time in the Mound area.


----------



## PrimoSR

Snowing lightly in Orono.


----------



## PrimoSR

qualitycut;1461528 said:


> Was pushing a lot of water tonight.


Me too, and then the puddles started freezing around 3am.


----------



## qualitycut

Sss you thinking anything out of this tonight for us?


----------



## PrimoSR

mnglocker;1460563 said:


> Big azz silver dollar size flakes here now. (west metro 55328)
> 
> Primo, wake up it's time to get out and start hitting the mess.


Don't worry, I had already been out since 2am! The timing and consistancy of this sh*t was obscene.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Nice steady snow in S. Mpls right now. Looking at the radar I think NWS was right on. Could see an inch in the metro. You might be in luck Quality with the the 1" triggers.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1462055 said:


> Nice steady snow in S. Mpls right now. Looking at the radar I think NWS was right on. Could see an inch in the metro. You might be in luck Quality with the the 1" triggers.


I hope so....


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

PrimoSR;1462008 said:


> The timing and consistancy of this sh*t was obscene.


Isn't that the truth, did the call out at 2 and got the "we're going out for 1/2???" So glad we went out when we did. It was accumulating almost inch an hour so it had to be snowing at least 1.5"/hr, the places that were done between 3-4am had 1.5" of slush on them when we were going back to hit enterances at 8am


----------



## qualitycut

Nws went from an inch to under an inch now they are back to an inch.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

It looks like this snow will be out of here in about 2 hours we might have to salt but I don't see an inch sticking


----------



## deicepro

Almost 1/2" here


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1462076 said:


> Nws went from an inch to under an inch now they are back to an inch.


I clicked on the map and it went to Richfield and said 1-2". I am like 10 blocks from Richfield and I'm at an inch. I suppose there is a cut off somewhere. Looks to be half through already for the steady stuff anyway.

*******I'm at an inch for their forecast, not a total.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS is that on black top?


----------



## PrimoSR

Any reports from Golden Valley area?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1462083 said:


> I clicked on the map and it went to Richfield and said 1-2". I am like 10 blocks from Richfield and I'm at an inch. I suppose there is a cut off somewhere. Looks to be half through already for the steady stuff anyway.
> 
> *******I'm at an inch for their forecast, not a total.


LOL damn you, you got me all excited.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1462098 said:


> LOL damn you, you got me all excited.


Sorry. I tried to edit immediately because I figured it would be taken that I had an inch. You may be out of luck. Its just not amounting to much.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1462083 said:


> I clicked on the map and it went to Richfield and said 1-2". I am like 10 blocks from Richfield and I'm at an inch. I suppose there is a cut off somewhere. Looks to be half through already for the steady stuff anyway.
> 
> *******I'm at an inch for their forecast, not a total.


I should have been wearing those adult diapers. eyes read fast brain process sloooow


----------



## SSS Inc.

Sorry everyone:waving:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looms to be a south metro event tonight, if anywhere.


----------



## unit28

Prescott looks to be on the spot and also South of Prior L for snow right now
My other radar shows mix there and also way up at Central MN, in Hinckley


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1462116 said:


> Looms to be a south metro event tonight, if anywhere.


Maybe a quarter inch here, I have 2 on call places I need to do tonight. O and after about 20 minutes I realized the jacks on the blizzard will only fold up in float mode.


----------



## Deershack

I spread my last 1.5 to 2 ton of salt last night. Wondering with the forecast calling for mid to high 40's next week if it's worth getting another ton or two. Last spring I ended up spreading 3/4 ton on the gravel parking lot. For three weeks it looked like fresh snow, but no weeds grew there all summer.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1462147 said:


> Maybe a quarter inch here, I have 2 on call places I need to do tonight. O and after about 20 minutes I realized the jacks on the blizzard will only fold up in float mode.


I've got 5 places left myself. I'm not sure I have the energy to do them tonight though.

I got 3 hours of sleep this afternoon, then woke up by the phone ringing from employees and other buddies that plow wondering what I was thinking for tonight.

Gonna go load up 10-15 bags of salt, head down to the zero tolerance sidewalks, go back to sleep for a while in the truck.

You guys on the south side have much darker radar returns, plus for a longer time than we do on the north, thank God!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1462158 said:


> I've got 5 places left myself. I'm not sure I have the energy to do them tonight though.
> 
> I got 3 hours of sleep this afternoon, then woke up by the phone ringing from employees and other buddies that plow wondering what I was thinking for tonight.
> 
> Gonna go load up 10-15 bags of salt, head down to the zero tolerance sidewalks, go back to sleep for a while in the truck.
> 
> You guys on the south side have much darker radar returns, plus for a longer time than we do on the north, thank God!


I love every time its going to snow or starts snowing my friends that dont even plow blow up my phone asking if I am going to plow tonight yada yada.

I think I need to start getting some zero tolerance walks.


----------



## Ranger620

Looks loike 1/4" to 3/8" in corcoran. Thats on my sidewalk though. Is it re-developing behind it??


----------



## SSS Inc.

Deershack;1462153 said:


> I spread my last 1.5 to 2 ton of salt last night. Wondering with the forecast calling for mid to high 40's next week if it's worth getting another ton or two. Last spring I ended up spreading 3/4 ton on the gravel parking lot. For three weeks it looked like fresh snow, but no weeds grew there all summer.


Large storms possible March 9th and 11th. Only problem is that it may be 55 degrees!!!:crying:

These may be the last flakes we see all year unless something changes.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1462167 said:


> Looks loike 1/4" to 3/8" in corcoran. Thats on my sidewalk though. Is it re-developing behind it??


North / south line moving east about 20-30 mph at St. Cloud.

About another hour and it should be done across the cities.


----------



## unit28

what looks like to me is,
it'll be coming from colorado through the night off and on 

that's what I see will happen in my opinion


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1462169 said:


> Large storms possible March 9th and 11th. Only problem is that it may be 55 degrees!!!:crying:
> 
> These may be the last flakes we see all year unless something changes.


My oldest was born in 2002, he just turned 10.

For Easter that year, we drove to Green Bay, WI to visit some relatives with my parents.

It was 90 on the way home Easter Sunday.

That April, the last week, my wife and I took our "new born" and drove to El Paso, Tx to visit her sister and brother in law.

While we were there, it snowed 7" during the day. Luckily, it had been so warm and the snow fell during the day, and the blacktop was so warm that the snow all melted on the blacktop.

Soooooo... long story short, it can still snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ian says snow through midnight. I see the backedge through by 10:30.

I'm heading out, will post totals I see from downtown Minneapolis and WBL in about an hour or so.


----------



## Deershack

My problem is that once I put a ton of salt on the truck, I have to use it. City wont let me put it on the ground and tarp it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1462176 said:


> My oldest was born in 2002, he just turned 10.
> 
> For Easter that year, we drove to Green Bay, WI to visit some relatives with my parents.
> 
> It was 90 on the way home Easter Sunday.
> 
> That April, the last week, my wife and I took our "new born" and drove to El Paso, Tx to visit her sister and brother in law.
> 
> While we were there, it snowed 7" during the day. Luckily, it had been so warm and the snow fell during the day, and the blacktop was so warm that the snow all melted on the blacktop.
> 
> Soooooo... long story short, it can still snow.


I hear ya. As with all winter, who knows what will actually happen in 8-9 days. I have spent more than one day in April in a street sweeper cleaning parking lots with snow falling unexpectedly. Last year we had 3" of fresh snow on the grass in April when we were out sweeping.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1462177 said:


> Ian says snow through midnight. I see the backedge through by 10:30.
> 
> I'm heading out, will post totals I see from downtown Minneapolis and WBL in about an hour or so.


Where in Minneapolis? By university and 280


----------



## unit28

55* ?
better throw it all down tonight!

I heard this was supposed to start at 10, 
still got return echos still out there aways.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Maybe 1/4" on the street here..... 1/2" on the icerink.


----------



## Ranger620

Deershack;1462179 said:


> My problem is that once I put a ton of salt on the truck, I have to use it. City wont let me put it on the ground and tarp it.


We still have all of march left. I would think you would be safe getting a ton.


----------



## Ranger620

unit28;1462185 said:


> 55* ?
> better throw it all down tonight!
> 
> I heard this was supposed to start at 10,
> still got return echos still out there aways.


Doesn't it look as though it's moving more east than north tho??


----------



## Deershack

Ranger620;1462187 said:


> We still have all of march left. I would think you would be safe getting a ton.


That's what I thought last year and it wasn't near as warm. I bought enough to get through Mar and ended up dumping the 3/4 T. Didn't really mind the lost money, but finding a spot to dump the salt was a chore. Almost took it down to the Scout camp to spread on the roads to control the dust.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1462183 said:


> Where in Minneapolis? By university and 280


Downtown. 107 3rd Ave N if you want to run a shovel.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1462197 said:


> Downtown. 107 3rd Ave N if you want to run a shovel.


What are ya paying lol


----------



## unit28

I gotta burp this computer again. Friggen dinasour low memory 
It looks like it might fill in as it's dropping South through the Rockies and heading NE
I can give some updates and others will be faster,
This is what I get for tryng to help, now I'm in left field...again
excuse my technical issue for a sec as the storm goes by..........


----------



## unit28

well I'm back up/

1/4 Isanti so far

LMN22 was right 
I have timing issues


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Parking lots still black in Lino, 23/35w unless you have something completely shaded, then you're at 1/4".


----------



## NBI Lawn

LwnmwrMan22;1462197 said:


> Downtown. 107 3rd Ave N if you want to run a shovel.


WBL has nothing and I highly doubt Minneapolis does either.


----------



## unit28

It's coming down good still
will re-measure in a bit on open concrete
It was salted the other day too


----------



## NBI Lawn

unit28;1462215 said:


> It's coming down good still
> will re-measure in a bit on open concrete
> It was salted the other day too


EDIT>>> Just went outside again and there is snow on the patio. I would guess 1/8"...just enough to leave marks when you walk on it.

Lino Lakes


----------



## gmcdan

Ive got about 1/4 - 1/2 inch in east bethel . the snowsport :laughing: survived the 6 inches of heavy wet stuff yesturday but the truck blew power steering seal.


----------



## unit28

NBI Lawn;1462218 said:


> I am in a bubble!!! It came down in Lino Lakes for about 20 minutes lightly. Nothing stuck at all.


we got a skinny boot to work with...the heal is in Isanti


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NBI Lawn;1462214 said:


> WBL has nothing and I highly doubt Minneapolis does either.


I have to salt Minneapolis and WBL sidewalks each time it snows.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

A solid white coating at Famous Daves in **** Rapids. Backside of snow should be here soon.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1462229 said:


> we got a skinny boot to work with...the heal is in Isanti


That's no wayto talk about yourself Unit!


----------



## unit28

that didn't sound right....
so here's a visual of boot
LMN22 you're such a great guy!

note to self...:keep all real thoughts of LMN22 in journal


----------



## F350plowing

LwnmwrMan22;1462233 said:


> A solid white coating at Famous Daves in **** Rapids. Backside of snow should be her soon.


So I should salt my stuff there


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1/5-1/4" downtown on unsalted sidewalks / parking lots.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snow has stopped.


----------



## unit28

lots of backscatter Southern Plains
getting frizzie. Saturation and juice starting to pool up for some major convective conditions


----------



## unit28

looks close enough to an inch here


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1462250 said:


> lots of backscatter Southern Plains
> getting frizzie. Saturation and juice starting to pool up for some major convective conditions


What does that mean? I need to read up on my weather lingo


----------



## AuroraMSP

Done here in Champlin. Dusting over any streets that were not down to dry pavement otherwise, nothing stuck, its just real wet. Concrete has dusting as well. Looks like I'll be salting in the morning...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Unit- 

That "inch" on your concrete in the shade, right?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1/2-3/4" in Maplewood.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1462253 said:


> What does that mean? I need to read up on my weather lingo


convection conditions are the part of making a tornado or at least thunderstorms.

lots of bad mojo for the South tomorrow
a 60% chance of tornados and it's considerd hatched,
which means major tornadic activity conditions...it ain't good


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Guess I'll have to get off the couch and go drive around I'd rather go


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1462261 said:


> Unit-
> 
> That "inch" on your concrete in the shade, right?


nope, 
and it was 37 today, I'll run up to the black top.
They didn't salt that

I'll be back


----------



## unit28

it's up there boss,
an inch is on the ruler


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'll let djaug know.


----------



## snowman55

1/2 in ply mouth, 1/2 in st.paul, 3/8 in e.p. anyone in stillwater?


----------



## unit28

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1462266 said:


> Guess I'll have to get off the couch and go drive around I'd rather go


honestly, I don't know if it's completly done. 
It may just stay Rochester and south as it cuts the SE corner but.....
what I saw in colorado is filling the gap in spots 
from CO to MN


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

unit28;1462273 said:


> honestly, I don't know if it's completly done.
> It may just stay Rochester and south as it cuts the SE corner but.....
> what I saw in colorado is filling the gap in spots
> from CO to MN


I don't see anything else coming do you? Looks clear until morning, but I'll still have to salt I'm just procrastinating


----------



## unit28

I guess I'll find out shortly


----------



## djagusch

Unit is this "inch" heavy wet crap or fluffy? Ill find out shortly for my self but it would be nice to know.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

unit28;1462278 said:


> I guess I'll find out shortly


Doesn't it look like it will go south?


----------



## unit28

looks like it's stretching it's legs as time progresses.
I think the height falls a squashing it, thinng the system out.
Should stay south, but at the same time it keeps trying to move more N


----------



## unit28

djagusch;1462279 said:


> Unit is this "inch" heavy wet crap or fluffy? Ill find out shortly for my self but it would be nice to know.


not as heavy
snowblower would get it
leaf blower not so much
shovel-able...yes


----------



## unit28

Hastings at 1.9


----------



## unit28

water vapor shows N movement of the precip located in Iowa
That's not all the details, but this is what I see.
It should stay south
good night good luck get back home in one piece


----------



## djagusch

St croix falls, north branch are right at 1"


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Well I just got back from a non salting salt run:realmad: everything was melted off already so I just dusted them for good measure, N/C for tonight. Heck it's still 32-34 out


----------



## unit28

princeton 1/2"


----------



## unit28

now
partly cloudy
heavy air saturation
dew points 30
heat index 20
temp 28
RH 80%
these are good conditions for black ice, and fog
when the air saturates at these conditions it will condense causing condensation on everything

remember if it has some snow on warmer heated surfaces it melts bottom up, it could and will slush up
but the temps and clouds to keep the heat index down will also
slow down the melting process


----------



## unit28

0 to calm wind speed at this time
reports showing we had .06 precip 
that's more than most of the 2011-2012 winter storms


3/2/2012 12:00 AM MN-SH-1 Princeton WSW 0.5 MN Sherburne 
3/2/2012 5:00 AM MN-CV-8 Watertown NNW 0.5 MN Carver 
3/2/2012 6:00 AM MN-HN-45 Richfield ENE 0.7 MN Hennepin


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Unit, it's pretty quiet around here this morning I think you're talking to yourself


----------



## unit28

I have more totals 

Give a shout out for the city and county if needed


----------



## unit28

hey, let's talk weather....now that winter is here
sort of


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

After this weekend I think we're screwed


----------



## unit28

didn't quite move much further, but it filled in
looks like Hastings was the axis with about 2"
probably is it who knows


----------



## BOSS LAWN

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1462057 said:


> Isn't that the truth, did the call out at 2 and got the "we're going out for 1/2???" So glad we went out when we did. It was accumulating almost inch an hour so it had to be snowing at least 1.5"/hr, the places that were done between 3-4am had 1.5" of slush on them when we were going back to hit enterances at 8am


I made the call around thentoo, we left when It was coming down. By the time we got done with our first place, it was around an inch an hour.


----------



## mnlefty

Gonna be a good melting day for the 1/2 my neighborhood got last night. Most have a forecast high around 39 and I have 39.7 already.


----------



## unit28

BY 12 pm MNLfty will be at 70*......

INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...MINNEAPOLIS...ST. PAUL
856 AM CST FRI MAR 2 2012

.REST OF TODAY...PARTLY CLOUDY. HIGHS 35 TO 40. WEST WINDS
10 MPH.

.TONIGHT...CLOUDY WITH A 30 PERCENT CHANCE OF SNOW. LOWS 20 TO
25. WEST WINDS 10 TO 15 MPH.

.SATURDAY...MOSTLY CLOUDY WITH A 20 PERCENT CHANCE OF SNOW. HIGHS
AROUND 30. NORTHWEST WINDS 10 TO 15 MPH.

.SATURDAY NIGHT...MOSTLY CLOUDY. LOWS AROUND 15. NORTHWEST WINDS
10 MPH.

.SUNDAY...MOSTLY CLOUDY WITH A 20 PERCENT CHANCE OF SNOW. HIGHS
AROUND 30. NORTHWEST WINDS 10 MPH
.
.SUNDAY NIGHT AND MONDAY...PARTLY CLOUDY. LOWS AROUND 15. HIGHS
35 TO 40.
--------------

900 AM CST FRI MAR 02 2012

NOTE: "FAIR" INDICATES FEW OR NO CLOUDS BELOW 12,000 FEET WITH NO
SIGNIFICANT WEATHER AND/OR OBSTRUCTIONS TO VISIBILITY. N/A MEANS
*CURRENT *SKY AND/OR WEATHER CONDITIONS ARE NOT AVAILABLE.

MNZ060>063-068>070-021600-
Twin Cities Metro

CITY ....................SKY/WX TMP DP RH WIND PRES REMARKS
TWIN CITIES........PTSUNNY 31 28 89 SW6 29.69R FOG WCI 25
ST PAUL .............PTSUNNY 33 30 88 CALM 29.70R HAZE
CRYSTAL.............PTSUNNY 28 25 88 W6 29.68R FOG WCI 22
BLAINE ............ MOSNY 30 30 100 W5 29.67F FOG WCI 25
EDEN PRAIRIE......PTSUNNY 31 26 82 W3 29.68R
LAKEVILLE............PTSUNNY 27 27 100 SW3 29.69S FOG
SOUTH ST PAUL..... PTSUNNY 32 31 96 SW5 29.69R FOG WCI 27
*LAKE ELMO ...........FOG 27 25 93 S3 29.68R VSB<1/4*


----------



## djagusch

So unit with tonights forecast do you think we will get another inch or is it not as promising?


----------



## unit28

I have my head in current conditions data

Right now for tonight possible chances near an inch in Far East starting around rush hour
Temps for sure are going down tonight 
all I got right now


----------



## unit28

precip map shows .04 tonight between midnight and 6am Sat.
top down fashion from NW {where the precip is pooling} to a SE flow
cut off looks to be near the cities where the precip may fade below .04 
being consrevative in my forcast I'd say QPF of .02 temp of 30 Should total out between a half to 1.25

{throwing in lower elevation warmth, fromcloud cover}

All depends on the conditions later,


----------



## mnlefty

unit28;1462506 said:


> BY 12 pm MNLfty will be at 70*


I'm just happy to hang near the high all day instead of peaking for a couple hours later in the day. With the 1/2" last night my seasonals who are a little crabby about the lack of snow this year will again be crabby at ME because we didn't get an inch to hit the trigger. I'll take all the melting I can get.


----------



## unit28

mnlefty;1462522 said:


> I'm just happy to hang near the high all day instead of peaking for a couple hours later in the day. With the 1/2" last night my seasonals who are a little crabby about the lack of snow this year will again be crabby at ME because we didn't get an inch to hit the trigger. I'll take all the melting I can get.


I hear you on that one.
-----------
lakeville at an inch
big lake 1/2 
st micheal 3/4


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

With how fast that 1/2-2/3" melted off this morning, especially considering some of the properties still had some hard pack here and there, it's going to have to snow hard and fast for twice as long as it did last night to get to an inch.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1462738 said:


> With how fast that 1/2-2/3" melted off this morning, especially considering some of the properties still had some hard pack here and there, it's going to have to snow hard and fast for twice as long as it did last night to get to an inch.


Glad to see you alive. I'm up to 10hrs (5+2+3) of sleep since tues morning. You take a break yet?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1462774 said:


> Glad to see you alive. I'm up to 10hrs (5+2+3) of sleep since tues morning. You take a break yet?


3 hours yesterday evening, 2 hour nap this morning. Just finished the last foreclosed property.

Going home to set the huge brush pile on fire before the snow melts.


----------



## Martinson9

PD's Blog says possible 70's by mid-March. Time to get the lawn equipment ready!


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1462738 said:


> With how fast that 1/2-2/3" melted off this morning, especially considering some of the properties still had some hard pack here and there, it's going to have to snow hard and fast for twice as long as it did last night to get to an inch.


4pm temps, and as it was through most of the day
cloudy
TWIN CITIES 30 
ST PAUL 33 
CRYSTAL 30 
EDEN PRAIRIE 31

Hinckley, snow likely
cities under hazard conditions

Low pressure with cold front in Iowa - is keeping the temps lower in the cities
Isanti was 36 most of the day. We are at 30 now and falling abit more.
Not much radiance so the heat index is about 30 as well.

Plymouth hit 35 from 12 to 1 and now 30 as well

A COLD FRONT WILL MOVE THROUGH THE REGION OVERNIGHT AND BRING SOME
LIGHT SNOW AND STRONG NORTHWEST WINDS WITH GUSTS OF 30MPH POSSIBLE
WHICH COULD CAUSE REDUCED VISIBILITIES AT TIMES...ESPECIALLY IN OPEN
AREAS. SNOWFALL ACCUMULATIONS WILL BE LIGHT...GENERALLY AN INCH OR
LESS.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

Martinson9;1462803 said:


> PD's Blog says possible 70's by mid-March. Time to get the lawn equipment ready!


My Grandpa used to write on his planter what the date was when he started planting each year (his farm was about 5 miles from my house) The earliest was March 21 so it could happen!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS lowered the chance for snow.

Now no more talk of accumulation either.


----------



## albhb3

Lawn Enforcer;1462864 said:


> My Grandpa used to write on his planter what the date was when he started planting each year (his farm was about 5 miles from my house) The earliest was March 21 so it could happen!


Yup got a call today for a guy looking for tires for his planter tis the season no more sleep till december man I really miss those days i had a great childhood up until about 9 years old and didnt even know it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Nevermind, the totals are back up again.


----------



## CityGuy

very light snow here, Bouncing off seck so may be more sleet then snow


----------



## qualitycut

Well I'm at a bachelor party so if you snows its waiting till tomorrow


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1463193 said:


> Well I'm at a bachelor party so if you snows its waiting till tomorrow


toga
toga
toga

CAMBRIDGE FLURRIES 27 18 69 
a lil dendristic snow now
up to an nth off a snails back ,sticking well on cement.
main band heading S to S East sliding down on the WI.MN border

like I said earlier, it's a FAR N EAST SYTM 
better luck at 6AM, as it wraps cyclogenetically

cities should will be less on the ground, at barely a T/ right now
if any. not showing any flurries

Isanti 1/8 and climbing slowly, with a lull behind it. should pick up in intensity
with .03 burst about 5 to 7 am being on the western fringe, lets hope for a better drop in temp which is usually the case at civil twilight

quality....hide the keys and keep it parked


----------



## qualitycut

I don't drive to the bar. And I don't do yoga with a bunch of dudes lol


----------



## qualitycut

Toga I meant.


----------



## djagusch

unit28;1463240 said:


> toga
> toga
> toga
> 
> CAMBRIDGE FLURRIES 27 18 69
> a lil dendristic snow now
> up to an nth off a snails back ,sticking well on cement.
> main band heading S to S East sliding down on the WI.MN border
> 
> like I said earlier, it's a FAR N EAST SYTM
> better luck at 6AM, as it wraps cyclogenetically
> 
> cities should will be less on the ground, at barely a T/ right now
> if any. not showing any flurries
> 
> Isanti 1/8 and climbing slowly, with a lull behind it. should pick up in intensity
> with .03 burst about 5 to 7 am being on the western fringe, lets hope for a better drop in temp which is usually the case at civil twilight
> 
> quality....hide the keys and keep it parked


I'm going to translate that you have very little snow and I shouldn't worry about inch or 1.5" accounts.


----------



## unit28

Isanti 1/4"


----------



## djagusch

unit28;1463272 said:


> Isanti 1/4"


Thanks. About the same in north branch, st croix falls has about a half inch.


----------



## millsaps118

I measured 3/4" to 7/8" in my drive and it's still fizzeling down light.

On a side note (I never watch 9 on the weekends but I will now) , the weather chick has some ginormous cans!!!!!!!! WOW


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

millsaps118;1463291 said:


> I measured 3/4" to 7/8" in my drive and it's still fizzeling down light.
> 
> On a side note (I never watch 9 on the weekends but I will now) , the weather chick has some ginormous cans!!!!!!!! WOW


She musta had her baby. I personally can't stand her. I think she looks like Snoopy from the side.

I would much rather have Steve Frazier, he was just goofy.

Back to the THREAD at hand, we've got about a 1/4" here, and I'm trying to decide if I want to go salt the sidewalks now, as once I get them back to wet again, they'll stay wet, or wait until everything is done, as I'd rather just sit on the couch for a couple of hours.

What's with the last week of the month lately?? Can't mother nature spread snowfalls out a bit more? Seems like she's on her "monthly cycle".


----------



## unit28

looks like more coming down the pipe
NW pool will be carried in small wave bands

*edit I did see other reports but couldn't verify

Thanks for the updates.*
I had big lake at 0.7
cambridge at 0.4
minneapolis at 0.2 located at SSW


----------



## djagusch

Unit the nws says this should be done about noon. Do you see that also?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The high temps close to 50 all next week didn't last too long.


----------



## unit28

looking at radar and eta of the backside of it, I would agree, however things to consider are the isobar pressure waves and what they pick up or drop... could it pick up some LES? lake effect snow

I'm not an expert so I can't rule everything out


----------



## millsaps118

I've got about an 1" now. Light and fluffy enough to blow it off with the BR600. I have 2 accounts that are open on the weekends and are 1.5" triggers, sucky part is, one is off 694/35 and the other is off 394/Xenia. :crying:


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1463296 said:


> I would much rather have Steve Frazier, he was just goofy.


You do realize you just said you prefer a dude over a chick with DDs, right? (It might not be too late to edit your post)

And we received 1" of fluff overnight. Just heading out the door to clean it up.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1463310 said:


> The high temps close to 50 all next week didn't last too long.


I was thinking same thing 
Since the rockies picked up feet of snow, 
cold fronts could be a little more intense or 
warm secluded fronts would be less intense

Heavy wet snow the other day is lingering, keeping wind chill and heat index down. 
With no sun and fog, any heat advection still won't be heating much o' nuthing

IMO


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm getting off the couch and checking my sidewalks. Hopefully they're still wet from the salting yesterday.


----------



## millsaps118

LwnmwrMan22;1463338 said:


> I'm getting off the couch and checking my sidewalks. Hopefully they're still wet from the salting yesterday.


Post an update if u head over to Lino area. Thx


----------



## millsaps118

any update in maple grove/osseo area?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

millsaps118;1463340 said:


> Post an update if u head over to Lino area. Thx


I'll be in Lino at 10 to drop off some salt at an account.


----------



## exmark1

Camden;1463324 said:


> You do realize you just said you prefer a dude over a chick with DDs, right? (It might not be too late to edit your post)
> 
> And we received 1" of fluff overnight. Just heading out the door to clean it up.


I was thinking the same thing lol

We only got a dusting and it all blew away last nite at home, I am in Blaine right now and it's still snowing up here maybe a 1/2 inch in spots


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Lino update.... 1/4", black spots showing, sun starting to peek out.


----------



## F350plowing

millsaps118;1463355 said:


> any update in maple grove/osseo area?


At 1 inch now


----------



## Camden

Is traffic a mess? I was hoping to go boat shopping in Mpls today but I'll skip it if there's congestion.


----------



## millsaps118

F350plowing;1463404 said:


> At 1 inch now


Thx, is it still coming down? The sun has peaked out (kinda) up here and quit snowing about 1/2 hr ago.


----------



## millsaps118

Camden;1463407 said:


> Is traffic a mess? I was hoping to go boat shopping in Mpls today but I'll skip it if there's congestion.


I just checked MNDOT cams and it seems light so far, normal for a Sat morning. All major roads are wet and thats it.

Boat shopping where, at a show or dealers?


----------



## F350plowing

millsaps118;1463408 said:


> Thx, is it still coming down? The sun has peaked out (kinda) up here and quit snowing about 1/2 hr ago.


It's done basically


----------



## Camden

millsaps118;1463412 said:


> I just checked MNDOT cams and it seems light so far, normal for a Sat morning. All major roads are wet and thats it.
> 
> Boat shopping where, at a show or dealers?


The first place I'm going to stop is at the dealership along Hwy 10 in Ramsey (or maybe it's Anoka?). Then I'm going head down to Hastings and then on my way home I'm going to stop at Marine Max in Rogers. I'm pretty confident I'll find something today.

Do you have any friends who are dealers?


----------



## Advantage

We've got 6-8" and it's still coming down. Taking a break and going back out later to do everything again.


----------



## unit28

outside,
it looks squashd for now 
Looking at Duluth base right now, edit :most" everything is moving SE from there

I'd rather be boat shopping too.
Camden, If it warms up to the 60's like they are saying you'll be on the water in no time.


----------



## millsaps118

Camden;1463422 said:


> The first place I'm going to stop is at the dealership along Hwy 10 in Ramsey (or maybe it's Anoka?). Then I'm going head down to Hastings and then on my way home I'm going to stop at Marine Max in Rogers. I'm pretty confident I'll find something today.
> 
> Do you have any friends who are dealers?


Depends on what ur looking for. I just got hooked up with a great dealer/sales guy at the boat show. I ended up ordering a new boat from him a few weeks ago. Westre's Marine, might be to far for u to drive, not sure how far your willing to go. I'll PM u my sales guys info.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden-
No traffic down 65 to 94 to downtown.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Downtown has "moveable" snow. Meaning if you shovel sidewalks, there is something to move, that's about it.


----------



## millsaps118

LwnmwrMan22;1463398 said:


> Lino update.... 1/4", black spots showing, sun starting to peek out.


Thx J, u runnin all ur sidewalks? I'm holding out until I get a call......


----------



## F350plowing

Camden;1463422 said:


> The first place I'm going to stop is at the dealership along Hwy 10 in Ramsey (or maybe it's Anoka?). Then I'm going head down to Hastings and then on my way home I'm going to stop at Marine Max in Rogers. I'm pretty confident I'll find something today.
> 
> Do you have any friends who are dealers?


Try rapid marine in rogers also. Right next to the TA


----------



## Camden

millsaps118;1463430 said:


> Depends on what ur looking for. I just got hooked up with a great dealer/sales guy at the boat show. I ended up ordering a new boat from him a few weeks ago. Westre's Marine, might be to far for u to drive, not sure how far your willing to go. I'll PM u my sales guys info.


Westre's in St. Cloud? The owner is from my hometown and he's just one year younger than I am. I never thought to stop at his store because it doesn't look like he has much of a selection.

What did you end up buying? I want a pontoon or deckboat with a 100+ hp engine. I'd settle for a speedboat as long as I can comfortably fish from it.

And since this is a weather related thread, the current temp in central MN is 23 degrees with cloudy skies


----------



## millsaps118

Camden;1463444 said:


> Westre's in St. Cloud? The owner is from my hometown and he's just one year younger than I am. I never thought to stop at his store because it doesn't look like he has much of a selection.
> 
> What did you end up buying? I want a pontoon or deckboat with a 100+ hp engine. I'd settle for a speedboat as long as I can comfortably fish from it.
> 
> And since this is a weather related thread, the current temp in central MN is 23 degrees with cloudy skies


LOL......I'll PM


----------



## Camden

F350plowing;1463441 said:


> Try rapid marine in rogers also. Right next to the TA


Thanks! My brother in-law works there and he said they don't have what I'm looking for right now. He told me he's sold 20+ boats already this year. I guess I was under the impression that the boating industry was suffering...not so much!

*Still 23 degrees and cloudy :waving:


----------



## millsaps118

Pavement must be warming up cuz that 1" I had in my drive just shrank down to about 3/8 to 1/2". Worst case scenario for me I have to salt tonight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have a section of sidewalk on a foreclosed property downtown Minneapolis that's zero tolerance, as well as a townhome in WBL that's zero tolerance as well.

They get salted each time it snows, no calls required

The townhome was pretty clean, east side has virtually none of the snow that moved through. I used 1.5 bags and it usually ends up at 6-8 bags for the sidewalks.

I am working with a lined flannel shirt and lined jeans, no coat. The wind is chilly if you stand still, but the sun is definately melting through the clouds.

Now I'm heading home to set a 40x20x10' brush pile on fire. Gonna have my own weenie roast tonight.


----------



## unit28

millsaps118;1463460 said:


> Pavement must be warming up cuz that 1" I had in my drive just shrank down to about 3/8 to 1/2". Worst case scenario for me I have to salt tonight.


well I hope the road is melted too.

I have one off O'day on the way to Monti. Went through ER and the roads were*(())!!!^&...!
Thought I was driving on my own driveway


----------



## millsaps118

unit28;1463489 said:


> well I hope the road is melted too.
> 
> Went through ER and the roads were*(())!!!^&...!
> Thought I was driving on my own driveway


Really....??? I'm getting off my lazy azz then, I guess I'll have to get out and do something today........


----------



## unit28

this was the last storm, 
Driving out of Saint Francis,
as soon as I hit elk river it was not plowed well at all on the main roads through ER

My street in Isanti is rural maintenance, and it's still full of ruts.
Some main roads in ER were just as bad...probably still are

{I'm just speaking of municipal travel routes}.


----------



## unit28

the dew points and humidity are at low levels,
no condensation, 

salt will eat this mornings snow in rapid quick order


----------



## unit28

HMMM....getting Lake Effect snow now in Isanti...I think, 
Uh, is that even possible, or am I seeing things again?
very dendristic fluffy flakes flying around East Bethel area.
Code Name----Big Foot {LOL}

==============================================
PREV DISCUSSION... /ISSUED *1033 AM *CST SAT MAR 3 2012/

UPDATE...UPGRADED *TWIN PORTS REGION TO A WINTER STORM WARNING *DUE
TO SNOW REPORTS AND ENHANCED SNOWFALL CURRENTLY OVER THE REGION.
THE WARNING CURRENTLY EXPIRES AT 18Z TODAY...BUT MAY HAVE TO BE
EXTENDED IF THE SNOW DOES NOT SUFFICIENTLY DISSIPATE. WE HAVE
EXTENDED THE ADVISORY ALONG THE SOUTH SHORE THROUGH 21Z WHERE LAKE
EFFECT SNOW CONTINUE THROUGH THIS AFTERNOON.

MAIN DILEMMA IN THE SHORT TERM IS ANY TYPE OF SIGNIFICANT SNOWFALL
AMTS TODAY WITH WEAKENING SYSTEM NEAR KBRD MOVING SSE ACROSS FAR
EASTERN MN/WESTERN WI. REGIONAL RADAR AS OF 130 AM HAS WEAK ECHOES
ACROSS EASTERN MN...WESTERN WI...WITH THE BULK OF THE HIGHER
RETURNS ALONG LAKE SUPERIOR WHICH IS LIKELY ENHANCED BY THE LAKE.
BASED ON RELATIVELY WEAK LIFT ASSOCIATED WITH *THE UPPER LOW MOVING
SSE AND AMPLE MOISTURE IN THE DENDRITIC ZONE TODAY*...WILL KEEP
HIGH CHC POPS IN WC WI...AND CHC IN EASTERN MN...WITH SNOWFALL
AMTS UP TO AN INCH.

PLENTY OF SUNSHINE BREAKING OUT IN THE WEST AFTER A MORNING WITH A
LOT OF IFR CEILINGS. SITES THAT HAVE SCATTERED OUT...SUCH AS
KRWF/KAXN...SHOULD REMAIN THAT WAY UNTIL THE CLIPPER SYSTEM
ARRIVES TOMORROW MORNING.

THE CLIPPER SYSTEM
COMING THROUGH TOMORROW MORNING COULD CREATE ISSUES IN WESTERN MN
AND TAKE TAKE THE VIS DOWN TO IFR/LIFR AT KAXN/KRWF...BUT THE SNOW
WILL NOT BE NEARLY AS INTENSE IN CENTRAL MN AND MAY NOT MAKE IT
INTO THE EAST AT ALL.


----------



## oppi2010

does any one think were going to get any more plowable snow this season


----------



## Advantage

oppi2010;1463625 said:


> does any one think were going to get any more plowable snow this season


Head north, 9 more inches today, plenty to go around.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

oppi2010;1463625 said:


> does any one think were going to get any more plowable snow this season


Why??? You have a plow you're going to sell?

3 days ago, I would have said maybe not, with temps forecasted to be near 50 all week.

Now there's only one day that's forecasted to be 50, and near mid 30's by the end of the week.


----------



## unit28

A couple days ago I think I heard 60^ for Tue

So I started cleaning out my winter pantry
doubling up on coffee may not have been a good idea after all, eh


----------



## oppi2010

So did anyone brake anything last snow fall i lost the 2 main pins on my unimount and put a hole in the tail gate


----------



## djagusch

oppi2010;1463688 said:


> So did anyone brake anything last snow fall i lost the 2 main pins on my unimount and put a hole in the tail gate


Driver side plow headlight, hit a manhole cover and when the plow came back the light base broke. I'm still waiting to hear if they are going to warranty the light after 7 plows this year.

Plow wing might of been slightly tweaked but haven't looked at it close enough to tell. From a curb of course.

Rear bumper slightly bent from backing into tree. Might have been from last year though (that little of a bend).

I'll wash everything good on Monday and see what needs attention. Right now it's just a headlight.


----------



## TKLAWN

oppi2010;1463688 said:


> So did anyone brake anything last snow fall i lost the 2 main pins on my unimount and put a hole in the tail gate


Leaky seal on lift cylinder (probably from trying to stack the concrete to high).

Side of customers house that one of the guys clipped with the plow.
It really sucks to bust a** for 14 hours and probably not make a dime.


----------



## Ranger620

oppi2010;1463688 said:


> So did anyone brake anything last snow fall i lost the 2 main pins on my unimount and put a hole in the tail gate


Headlight assembly, same as above hit some thing and broke off plow was fine. several hydraulic hoses. That's the one thing I can say bad about blizzard. I go thru 5 times as many hoses. Break caliper started leaking so had to park that one. The return line that enters the filter on the tractor broke putting it out on commission. I think that's about it other than a few shovels.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

oppi2010;1463688 said:


> So did anyone brake anything last snow fall i lost the 2 main pins on my unimount and put a hole in the tail gate


I broke wind many times......


----------



## deicepro

Lawn Enforcer;1463781 said:


> I broke wind many times......


I blew out the crotch in my boxers when I slipped on some ice....does that count?


----------



## Greenery

I popped a line on the skid the following night. 

I did see quite a few plow trucks sitting at repair shops and on flatbeds going down the road.


----------



## oppi2010

i also bent the dual exhaust and hit a sign at a taco bell


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1463324 said:


> You do realize you just said you prefer a dude over a chick with DDs, right? (It might not be too late to edit your post)
> 
> And we received 1" of fluff overnight. Just heading out the door to clean it up.


If there was a "like" button on here I would have clicked for your comment AND the hot weather chick!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

millsaps118;1463291 said:


> I measured 3/4" to 7/8" in my drive and it's still fizzeling down light.
> 
> On a side note (I never watch 9 on the weekends but I will now) , the weather chick has some ginormous cans!!!!!!!! WOW


What lwnmwrman said, it's her first day back from maternity leave


----------



## djagusch

Does anyone else have snow coming down? In st croix falls (in the country) I have a inch of really fluffy snow.


----------



## unit28

lake effect snow Dj.
I didn't know it would float this far / They said on tv it was so I am only assuming it is.

I looked at the heat index awhile ago and it is well into the 0-10^ range
dew points and humidity levels to low for condensation
mid level temps-10/-20
nice calm W wind 
little wrap from the low pressure off the lakes
18 on the surface
I got clear sky, Cambridge said cloudy
no snow

It'll probably disipate with sublimation tonight.heck I dunno
If not I can hit it with the 770 for you...

When I was a kid it snowed like that one night, was in TX .
It snowed about 4" and was gone and everything was dry by the morning.
Only difference was the temps, wind was very warm when that happened..


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

deicepro;1463793 said:


> I blew out the crotch in my boxers when I slipped on some ice....does that count?


Yessir, welcome to the club


----------



## unit28

djagusch;1463849 said:


> Does anyone else have snow coming down? In st croix falls (in the country) I have a inch of really fluffy snow.


I did find a sublimation chart
It says under current conditions you'd lose a tenth of snow an hour.

By 7am you might find a smidge left on the ground, 1/4 at best.

-------------------
ALso this extra coffe I'm having to drink is keeping me awake
and somewhat irritable


----------



## deicepro

unit28;1463906 said:


> I did find a sublimation chart
> It says under current conditions you'd lose a tenth of snow an hour.
> 
> By 7am you might find a smidge left on the ground, 1/4 at best.
> 
> -------------------
> ALso this extra coffe I'm having to drink is keeping me awake
> and somewhat irritable


Try redbull or monster instead of coffee....


----------



## BOSS LAWN

greenery;1463800 said:


> I popped a line on the skid the following night.
> 
> I did see quite a few plow trucks sitting at repair shops and on flatbeds going down the road.





oppi2010;1463818 said:


> i also bent the dual exhaust and hit a sign at a taco bell


4x4 finally went out in my truck on Thursday, hit 2 mailboxes and a car (thankfully foreign).


----------



## Advantage

We ended up with another foot between yesterday and this morning. From the 27th-4th we've had about 26" of it! Blew a hose on a skid, and a plow is out of commission, problem TBD.


----------



## deicepro

I think the snow season is done....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

deicepro;1464542 said:


> I think the snow season is done....


I see the end of the week the temps are climbing back to the 50's.

We could easily have a dumping like we did last week though again.


----------



## deicepro

LwnmwrMan22;1464557 said:


> I see the end of the week the temps are climbing back to the 50's.
> 
> We could easily have a dumping like we did last week though again.


Well....I hope the weather would just 'sh** or get off the pot'


----------



## Camden

Advantage;1464213 said:


> We ended up with another foot between yesterday and this morning. From the 27th-4th we've had about 26" of it! Blew a hose on a skid, and a plow is out of commission, problem TBD.


Congrats! Wish it were me though


----------



## banonea

Camden;1464561 said:


> Congrats! Wish it were me though


I second thatThumbs Up


----------



## unit28

Camden;1464561 said:


> Congrats! Wish it were me though


how much are you guys getting today? 
This morning 7am, it shows some good banding coming through if it holds.
Hopefully it slows down enough.


----------



## Camden

Unit - Looks like that system is going to miss us to the south. It appears to be following I-94.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I see even JohnDee is mailing it in now. Read the text.


----------



## unit28

I was afraid to light a match,
because the snow would have caught on fire yesterday


Already 35 SW MN


----------



## IDST

*plowing 16 inches*

Here is a video I shot of the snow in northwest wisconsin last week. I am riding with two chevy owners so hence the smarta$$ comments by them. There is a little language but not too bad. About what you would expect after plowing 40 hours straight.


----------



## IDST

jagext;1465043 said:


> Here is a video I shot of the snow in northwest wisconsin last week. I am riding with two chevy owners so hence the smarta$$ comments by them. There is a little language but not too bad. About what you would expect after plowing 40 hours straight.


I'm trying to upload one more video of the truck coming at the camera. will post once it uploads from phone.

We didn't start videoing until half way into this driveway and I think the video is about two minutes long. I was helping out a couple of guys who had broke down with their straight plows and none of us in the truck had done these drives before.


----------



## IDST

Here is another one


----------



## qualitycut

I wish we could have got a storm like that this year.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1465119 said:


> I wish we could have got a storm like that this year.


Just think if it would have been even 5* colder on the last one


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1465130 said:


> Just think if it would have been even 5* colder on the last one


I know would have made up a bit of this crappy winter. I don't think we are going to see anymore snow this year but who knows.


----------



## F350plowing

qualitycut;1465135 said:


> I know would have made up a bit of this crappy winter. I don't think we are going to see anymore snow this year but who knows.


I think we will get snow but not a storm to plow..I think the ground will end up being to warm


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Yep starting Friday it's going to be in the 50's for a while


----------



## Wesley's Lawn

You guys that want these 12"+ storms are nuts, I prefer the 2-3 inchers. I'm sorry to say but I'm done with winter and I am ready for spring so I can get back into my dump truck full time and make some good money payup


----------



## deicepro

Is it spring yet?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Wesley's Lawn;1465177 said:


> You guys that want these 12"+ storms are nuts, I prefer the 2-3 inchers. I'm sorry to say but I'm done with winter and I am ready for spring so I can get back into my dump truck full time and make some good money payup


Exactly give me a 2-3"er every 2-3 days all winter long would be perfect. Then you can actually get some sleep and you can schedule your hauling. That would be a perfect world so.........


----------



## unit28

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1465130 said:


> Just think if it would have been even 5* colder on the last one


2/29/2012 7:00 AM Blaine *2.30* precip total MN Anoka

I think Blaine had the highest precip totals.
@ 5 degrees colder on that storm
by 7 AM
you'd have seen the average total winter snowfall on your door step........payup


----------



## SSS Inc.

I'd love 2-3" every 2-3 days all winter but it never happens. Therefore I like a few BIG storms mixed in for fun. Keeps you on your toes, customers want to haul snow and when its done you can sleep all you want. payup

I'm 99.99% sure we will not be plowing anymore this year.Enjoy the big rainstorm on Sunday!. I better get my street sweepers in order. See you in October:waving:


----------



## qualitycut

I dont want a storm every time it snows. I like 1 or 2 a year is enough. Just makes for a better chance at average to above average snow and get to do some relocating.


----------



## unit28

Given the track of the southerlies, and a West to East subtle Jet stream and a few other bits of data
I don't see Cambridge reaching above 42 today.

The isobars are a little tight through the SE quadrant, so Rochest and points NE should be a little gusty
during the day, 

looking for frost in the Am. a little drizzle friz through the day possible with snow showers by Wed night

The cold air should be in the mid to lower elevations keeping surface temps cooler through the folowing day

By friday the warming trend will be more observant bringing temps Saturday back into the mid 50's
a potential for moisture builds from the upper level low's through Sunday bringing slight chances for rain Sunday night into Monday depending on the track from a South low pressure system.

albeit big snows are pretty well done, maybe we could see some more through the remainder?
Heck TX is still in it through the panhandle this weekend

I am so ready for something besides this dimall winter.....cry.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Anyone else hoping it rains late enough in the day that it freezes tomorrow night and we can at least get a salt run out of it. I have a sh!t ton of salt left that would be nice not to have to store


----------



## Deershack

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1465881 said:


> Anyone else hoping it rains late enough in the day that it freezes tomorrow night and we can at least get a salt run out of it. I have a sh!t ton of salt left that would be nice not to have to store


I used up my last 2 T of salt last week. Hopefully I wont need any more this year.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Deershack;1465894 said:


> I used up my last 2 T of salt last week. Hopefully I wont need any more this year.


If you need some let me know


----------



## millsaps118

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1465897 said:


> If you need some let me know


I'm sure if we do get a freeze event over night you're gonna be a lot of peoples best friend. I have about 800lbs left and need at least 2T to get me through a salt run....


----------



## Deershack

Before everyone gets knee deep in the grass fields or buried under mulch, is anyone interested in a meet up this summer? Let me know if you have any interest.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

I guess it's reassuring to know I have enough for 2" of solid ice, put it down as traction compound


----------



## Wesley's Lawn

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1465881 said:


> Anyone else hoping it rains late enough in the day that it freezes tomorrow night and we can at least get a salt run out of it. I have a sh!t ton of salt left that would be nice not to have to store


That reminds me, I still have to add that left over stuff to your pile


----------



## unit28

easy 10* spread across the metro
Cambridge 38 and dropping sloooowly

drizzle now, should change over through the noon period to mix

Welcome back October...I missed you so much!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

It's 34 in Blaine, this could get ugly


----------



## unit28

44* @ 850MB
Pressure building NW
and a lil ol' brkn snow band as big as a large popcorn box 
heading this way


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1466219 said:


> 44* @ 850MB
> Pressure building NW
> and a lil ol' brkn snow band as big as a large popcorn box
> heading this way


Some flurries tonight?


----------



## unit28

a dryflake or two , wind bringing the empties with

Looks like dew points and RH are to low to support any precip

If anything happens tonight it will be sublimation, dry concrete and 2 tenths of snowpack disipating


To cold to melt snow and the puddles will freeze. just my .02


----------



## albhb3

you guys need to take a brake its gonna be in the 60s next week


----------



## Greenery

albhb3;1466252 said:


> you guys need to take a brake its gonna be in the 60s next week


Yup that's next week, we're currently looking at freezing temps the next couple nights, meaning the jobs not quite done yet. There are still things to pay attention to.


----------



## Wesley's Lawn

So anyone looking or know of anyone that will be looking for subs for next season? Or if someone will pay enough an operator.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hey if anyone needs a new snowblower, Shamrock has a nice one up for bid.

http://bid-2-buy.com/wspages/bidbuy198.html

I might have to go after the big Oshkosh "Tonka" truck. I'm guessing its the same one that sat at Southdale center for a few winters. Neat truck.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SSS Inc.;1466373 said:


> Hey if anyone needs a new snowblower, Shamrock has a nice one up for bid.
> 
> http://bid-2-buy.com/wspages/bidbuy198.html
> 
> I might have to go after the big Oshkosh "Tonka" truck. I'm guessing its the same one that sat at Southdale center for a few winters. Neat truck.


Probably not "the" truck, they have/had quite a few of them


----------



## unit28

Space Weather Message Code: WATA50
Serial Number: 43
Issue Time: 2012 Mar 07 1742 UTC

EXTENDED WARNING: Proton 10MeV Integral Flux above 10pfu expected

Geomagnetic A-index of 50 or greater predicted
*NOAA Scale: Periods reaching the G3 (Strong) Level Likely*Valid for UTC Day: 2012 Mar 08
Potential Impacts: 
Area of impact primarily poleward of 50 degrees Geomagnetic Latitude.

Induced Currents - Power system voltage irregularities possible, false alarms may be triggered on some protection devices.

Navigation - Intermittent satellite navigation (GPS) problems, including loss-of-lock and increased range error may occur.

Radio - HF (high frequency) radio may be intermittent.

Satellite systems may experience significant charging resulting in increased risk to satellite systems.

The largest solar storm in five years is racing toward Earth, threatening to unleash a torrent of charged particles that could disruptpower grids, GPS and airplane flights.

*The sun erupted Tuesday evening, and the effects should start smacking Earth between 1 a.m. and 5 a.m. EST Thursday*, according to forecasters at the federal government's Space Weather Prediction Center. They say the storm, which started with a massive solar flare, is growing as it speeds outward from the sun.

"It's hitting us right in the nose," said Joe Kunches, a scientist for theNational Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration. He called it the sun's version of "Super Tuesday."

Solar Storm
Scientists say the sun has been relatively quiet for some time. And this storm, while strong, may seem fiercer because Earth has been lulled by several years of weak solar activity.

"This is a good-size event, but not the extreme type," said Bill Murtagh, program coordinator for the space weather center.

The solar storm is likely to last through Friday morning, but the region that erupted can still send more blasts our way, Kunches said. He said another set of active sunspots is ready to aim at Earth right after this.

*But for now, scientists are waiting to see what happens 
Thursday when the charged particles hit Earth at 4 million mph.*

tonight I'm gonna party like there's no tomorrow....


----------



## albhb3

I agree that sounds like its gonna hurt and I would not want to be in an airplane at all


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1466373 said:


> Hey if anyone needs a new snowblower, Shamrock has a nice one up for bid.
> .


speaking of snowthrowers, mine is still full of the gas I put in, Nov. 
Good thing I use stabile



albhb3;1466409 said:


> I agree that sounds like its gonna hurt and I would not want to be in an airplane at all


at one time in my life I had a flight pass anytime anywhere.
I flew a few times but hated flying .

Came home on a redeye flight from Vegas during a storm once, and that plane slammed like a mofo all the way home.


----------



## StuveCorp

Wesley's Lawn;1466341 said:


> So anyone looking or know of anyone that will be looking for subs for next season? Or if someone will pay enough an operator.


I'm thinking about that too already, you guys mind interlopers for the winter?


----------



## millsaps118

If you have extra salt left over, this little clipper coming would be a great time to unload it and get away with one more salt billingThumbs Up


----------



## unit28

something is hitting the earth right now in Isanti


----------



## unit28

shy of 1/4 in Isanti

the clouds should keep me out of the 40's

REST OF TODAY...BREEZY. PARTLY CLOUDY. SCATTERED SNOW SHOWERS
EARLY IN THE MORNING...THEN A SLIGHT CHANCE OF SNOW SHOWERS IN
THE AFTERNOON. HIGHS 35 TO 40

yesterday's long range composite picked it up. 
current road conditions


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I returned the Ice Buster spreader from Nothern today.

The gearing had stripped for the.spreader, the deflectors weren't able to be set from keeping salt completely off of the grass and when I put 100 lbs in it, the gears would bind.

I could have gotten a bad one, but I'm going back to my Lesco SS.


----------



## wizardsr

LwnmwrMan22;1466617 said:


> I returned the Ice Buster spreader from Nothern today.
> 
> The gearing had stripped for the.spreader, the deflectors weren't able to be set from keeping salt completely off of the grass and when I put 100 lbs in it, the gears would bind.
> 
> I could have gotten a bad one, but I'm going back to my Lesco SS.


I looked at those briefly the other day. Main issue I saw is the 3 little openings. Same type of design as the ATV spreader I used last year. Ok for mixed ice melt with smaller granules, but not good for rock salt. The main spreader my guys use is a meyer hotshot HD with the stainless frame. It's been a great unit and spreads anything we put in it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

wizardsr;1466640 said:


> I looked at those briefly the other day. Main issue I see is the 3 little openings. Same type of design as the ATV spreader I used last year. Ok for mixed ice melt with smaller granules, but not good for rock salt. The main spreader my guys use is a meyer hotshot HD with the stainless frame. It's been a great unit and spreads anything we put in it.


Right. That's whyI tried the Ice Breaker.

Leaving has a bulk spreader now as well, with 1 large opening for rock salt, like materials. That's the one I'll buy next time.


----------



## exmark1

LwnmwrMan22;1466617 said:


> I returned the Ice Buster spreader from Nothern today.
> 
> The gearing had stripped for the.spreader, the deflectors weren't able to be set from keeping salt completely off of the grass and when I put 100 lbs in it, the gears would bind.
> 
> I could have gotten a bad one, but I'm going back to my Lesco SS.


We have one of them too... kind of cheap POS plugs up the holes all the time


----------



## Ranger620

I had really good luck with my ice buster. I got mine from tractor supply. The only complaint was it rusted out. I used it a lot. just threw it away this year. seem I had metal gears though its about 4-5 years old so maybe they went cheap now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I predict by the end of next week, JohnDee will be shut down for the season.


----------



## unit28

taking the PB770 in for warranty repair,

hope the northern folks 
got the hip boots ready


----------



## unit28

one radar system I use picked up the smoke plumes from a grass fire today.
It was near forest lake and off I35


----------



## AuroraMSP

Can salt be stored for the summer and still be good next fall? Assuming it is kept dry?


----------



## Camden

AuroraMSP;1467415 said:


> Can salt be stored for the summer and still be good next fall? Assuming it is kept dry?


Absolutely!


----------



## cet

AuroraMSP;1467415 said:


> Can salt be stored for the summer and still be good next fall? Assuming it is kept dry?


If you store it outside in a shed you will get a crust layer on the top of it. Late October that layer will be easy to break up. We just flip our salt using the skid steer.


----------



## AuroraMSP

Guess that's what I'll be doing this year... Thanks


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

AuroraMSP;1467415 said:


> Can salt be stored for the summer and still be good next fall? Assuming it is kept dry?


NO ABSOLUTELY NOT, I'll dispose of it for you


----------



## qualitycut

So is it to early to start doing mulch and edging. The have some flipped houses and they need them done this week to put on the market.


----------



## unit28

mulch will do good moving it in a wheel barrow across turf, no frost or feezing insight
edging-if it's poly edging, installing it might require a pick ax

most snow is melted around perimeter of houses
not so much on the drives or walkway corners if they had a pile of snow

I'm halfway lined up for early irrigation additions, running new lats and heads etc.
I leave the flush caps on till I punch the big G/O button 
--

speaking of mulch

I used pecan shells once, got it in TX from an orchard...not good.


----------



## qualitycut

Yea its usually just around the house its going to be 70 all week so I guess we will see.


----------



## F350plowing

Well I'm gonna throw the plows in the shop and pull the vbox out and hopefully won't have to use them anymore


----------



## Green Grass

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1467470 said:


> NO ABSOLUTELY NOT, I'll dispose of it for you


Make sure you share some Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You guys thinking about doing mulch this early, make sure it's a fresh pile that hasn't been rained on.

I learned this lesson the hard way.

This time of year, a lot of the mulch piles (even if you try to use bags that are left over from last year that have been sitting out) are full of moisture, and frozen once you get into the middle of them. It's nearly impossible to get the mulch spread thin and even with all of the clumps and chunks.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1467579 said:


> You guys thinking about doing mulch this early, make sure it's a fresh pile that hasn't been rained on.
> 
> I learned this lesson the hard way.
> 
> This time of year, a lot of the mulch piles (even if you try to use bags that are left over from last year that have been sitting out) are full of moisture, and frozen once you get into the middle of them. It's nearly impossible to get the mulch spread thin and even with all of the clumps and chunks.


very true learned I that the hard way. :realmad:


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1467579 said:


> You guys thinking about doing mulch this early, make sure it's a fresh pile that hasn't been rained on.
> 
> I learned this lesson the hard way.
> 
> This time of year, a lot of the mulch piles (even if you try to use bags that are left over from last year that have been sitting out) are full of moisture, and frozen once you get into the middle of them. It's nearly impossible to get the mulch spread thin and even with all of the clumps and chunks.


I hear ya but its just to flip the house for the pictures. They dont need it to look good all year.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1467579 said:


> You guys thinking about doing mulch this early, make sure it's a fresh pile that hasn't been rained on.
> 
> I learned this lesson the hard way.
> 
> This time of year, a lot of the mulch piles (even if you try to use bags that are left over from last year that have been sitting out) are full of moisture, and frozen once you get into the middle of them. It's nearly impossible to get the mulch spread thin and even with all of the clumps and chunks.


Mulch piles are safe. The thermophillic process keeps microbial activity ongoing through the source of insulation. The bigger the pile { mass {{volume}} of cubic yards} the 
warmer it is inside the core. Our temps this season have been near freezing and not much less than that except a seldom visit from a -AO.

To be mindfull of clumps as LMN22 is saying, just get the loader to check it. I'm sure if they're a seasond mulch supplier they know about such stuff. Usually they'll tell you ahead of time prior to your visit.

As far as rain, that's a good thing for microbial activity, which plays a major factor in quality mulch. Spreading when wet....not so much fun.

Using bags, same thing, middle will be good and outside portions could be frozen.
problem is, there's alot of outside portion to deal with....at least 20%

I just checked mine, in the shade and on the ground. Very well ready to go.
By the time I bust a bag @60*, it will make short work of melting residual ice.

with this being a warm week and especially all of this past winter you'd be good to go 
I think, but defenantly stay mindfull, as LMN22 said.


----------



## Camden

I'm in the market for a bunk trailer for a pontoon. If you guys come across any during your travels let me know and I'll check it out. It needs to be big enough to hold a 22' boat. Thanks guys!


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;1467766 said:


> I'm in the market for a bunk trailer for a pontoon. If you guys come across any during your travels let me know and I'll check it out. It needs to be big enough to hold a 22' boat. Thanks guys!


One that cranks up and down? Or solid?


----------



## albhb3

hey guys anyone interested in some stihl tools? Ive got a couple for sale a 600 BPblower, fs90 trimmer and a km110 with a straight shaft edger. All have under 5 hours of use I have the books and tools to go with them.


----------



## Camden

Green Grass;1467848 said:


> One that cranks up and down? Or solid?


I want the type that you drive onto. I'm pretty sure they're called "bunk" trailers in the boating world but don't quote me on that.

The crank up kind are okay but they're not ideal for long trips.

Let me know what you find!


----------



## Camden

albhb3;1467854 said:


> hey guys anyone interested in some stihl tools? Ive got a couple for sale a 600 BPblower, fs90 trimmer and a km110 with a straight shaft edger. All have under 5 hours of use I have the books and tools to go with them.


I'd be interested in the trimmer if the price was right. Does it have the half-moon type of handle or U shaped one?


----------



## Green Grass

albhb3;1467854 said:


> hey guys anyone interested in some stihl tools? Ive got a couple for sale a 600 BPblower, fs90 trimmer and a km110 with a straight shaft edger. All have under 5 hours of use I have the books and tools to go with them.


How much? Maybe a couple pictures?


----------



## djagusch

For the guys in the cities is there any frost left in the ground? Guessing it needs to be close to gone if its not already.


----------



## unit28

Camden;1467859 said:


> I want the type that you drive onto. I'm pretty sure they're called "bunk" trailers in the boating world but don't quote me on that.
> 
> The crank up kind are okay but they're not ideal for long trips.
> 
> Let me know what you find!


I had a 22', it was a pia to drive onto the trailer
when loading, It would drift over the fenders if there was a slight breeze
Try to get high roller guides or one that catches under the deck tunnel

the deck tunnel also acts like a kite at highway speeds...
just an fyi, tie the backside down good. been there done that


----------



## unit28

djagusch;1467869 said:


> For the guys in the cities is there any frost left in the ground? Guessing it needs to be close to gone if its not already.


at 1/2 foot deep it was 31.8* today in Tonka, 
M. kato was 32.5*


----------



## albhb3

camden and green grass have pms waiting this weekend was awesome


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

Well I put the plow away and got out the mowers, bring on spring! When is everyone think they're going to start working?


----------



## albhb3

to green grass ranger620 and camden some azzhat decided they needed them more. I hate thevies


----------



## exmark1

Lawn Enforcer;1468185 said:


> Well I put the plow away and got out the mowers, bring on spring! When is everyone think they're going to start working?


Aiming for March 26th up here in Alexandria we still have snow though...


----------



## Camden

albhb3;1468189 said:


> to green grass ranger620 and camden some azzhat decided they needed them more. I hate thevies


That sucks! Did it just happen or did it happen a long time ago and you just found out now? I honestly think if I ever do time in prison it'll be because I shot a thief.


----------



## albhb3

Camden;1468196 said:


> That sucks! Did it just happen or did it happen a long time ago and you just found out now? I honestly think if I ever do time in prison it'll be because I shot a thief.


must of happened today they were locked away last night I checked. I bet it was quality he lives close


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1468199 said:


> must of happened today they were locked away last night I checked. I bet it was quality he lives close


 I only use Echo tools sorry. That's irritating as hell if someone ever takes something from me they will be in trouble.


----------



## millsaps118

Camden;1467766 said:


> I'm in the market for a bunk trailer for a pontoon. If you guys come across any during your travels let me know and I'll check it out. It needs to be big enough to hold a 22' boat. Thanks guys!


So ur boat shopping was a success, but you didn't get a trailer to haul it on?


----------



## Camden

You are correct. The lady who owned the boat lived on the Illinois River and didn't need a trailer. What's frustrating is that I've seen dozens of pontoon trailers go through the different auction sites but not one of them has anything right now. I'm going to end up paying full retail for one I just know it.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Camden;1468303 said:


> You are correct. The lady who owned the boat lived on the Illinois River and didn't need a trailer. What's frustrating is that I've seen dozens of pontoon trailers go through the different auction sites but not one of them has anything right now. I'm going to end up paying full retail for one I just know it.


Murphy's Law, don't need one they (whatever they might be) are EVERYWHERE and cheap, you need or want one NOTHING. You will end up buying one new, full boat, retail, bend over price and there will be 5 or 6 perfect used ones the next morning that they can't give away:crying:


----------



## millsaps118

I'll keep an eye out for ya.


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone on here do field mowing both in inver grove rosemount. One monthly on bi monthly.


----------



## PrimoSR

I need to find info/data from March 8th, that little clipper that came through. I have been searching NWS and can't find anything. Anyone feel like helping me out?


----------



## IDST

Decided to call the cops on a trailer I had to plow around in our last storm in feb. I plow a church lot in golden valley and there was a 12 foot bobcat trailer sitting there and it was still here yesterday. Cops came and it ended up being stolen out of St. louis park. Anybody know who's it was. Cops tried getting a hold of them to pick it up but sounds like it got towed out of here.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1468422 said:


> Anyone on here do field mowing both in inver grove rosemount. One monthly on bi monthly.


How many acres?


----------



## qualitycut

One is probably 7 or so and the other maybe 3 not sure. I'm doing just the mowing on the good turf. You could maybe look online on a overhead veiw.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1468422 said:


> Anyone on here do field mowing both in inver grove rosemount. One monthly on bi monthly.


Quality
One of my main plowing guys does this as his main job in the summer. I'm sure he would be interested, let me no if you want to get a # I'll get you guys connected
He's out of corcoran but does work for several city's Plymouth being one of them.


----------



## qualitycut

Do you know he does south metro


----------



## unit28

PrimoSR;1468437 said:


> I need to find info/data from March 8th, that little clipper that came through. I have been searching NWS and can't find anything. Anyone feel like helping me out?


I have anywhere from a tenth up to just under a half inch.
what County and City do you need?

Maple Grove had .10


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1468573 said:


> Do you know he does south metro


Just talked to him and he would be interested. You want me to forward your number to him or you want his number???


----------



## MM&L

Message me if you are still looking for someone for the field mowing, we do lots and large areas in the south metro. Thanks


----------



## qualitycut

Who ever is interested just call me tomorrow. It may be smaller than that you will need to look for yourself. I would like to get this figured out this week or early next. 6514701856


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

jagext; said:


> Decided to call the cops on a trailer I had to plow around in our last storm in feb. I plow a church lot in golden valley and there was a 12 foot bobcat trailer sitting there and it was still here yesterday. Cops came and it ended up being stolen out of St. louis park. Anybody know who's it was. Cops tried getting a hold of them to pick it up but sounds like it got towed out of here.


there was a cat 287 stolen on a trailer posted on CL a week or so ago


----------



## Greenery

Wowsers, I saw guys doing spring cleanups today. This is the earliest I have seen that happen. 

We are going to hold off for at least another week (probably two) as the ground is still pretty wet in places. We'll be trimming some shrubs and getting everything ready in the meantime. 

Better start the residential sales campaign a little early too.

Does this early spring mean I have to start going to lawnsite instead of here allready. The comraderie is much better here.


----------



## qualitycut

I figured I would ask here before lawn site as I am more active on here. Anyone do fertilizer in the south metro. I dont do they higher end houses my self. I have 2 signed and 2 I need bids for. Om me if interested. Eagen 2 ( a couple houses apart) , Inver grove 1, and 1 Rosemount hasting border.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

greenery;1468807 said:


> Wowsers, I saw guys doing spring cleanups today. This is the earliest I have seen that happen.
> 
> We are going to hold off for at least another week (probably two) as the ground is still pretty wet in places. We'll be trimming some shrubs and getting everything ready in the meantime.
> 
> Better start the residential sales campaign a little early too.
> 
> Does this early spring mean I have to start going to lawnsite instead of here allready. The comraderie is much better here.


There'll be guys doing work early to try to get some money going. Problem is, once you get cleanups done, it's still another 3-4 weeks before the grass is growing enough to be mowable.

Some people are just too antsy.

I've got a buddy that does 80+ foreclosures for Freddy and Fanny, they're starting in about 10 days with those.

There is barely ANYTHING turning the slightest bit green yet. No moisture is just going to hold that off even more.

I will say however that I need to get my bids going soon. I was out NW of Bismark ND for the last 4 days with my dad and 10 year old fishing the Missouri River with my cousin that lives out there.

Tuesday we caught (7) 3-4 lb Walleyes before the 40 mph winds blew us off the river, Monday we caught 8 before they quit biting. Didn't quite get our limit, but it was still a joy having my dad and my son both fishing with me on a trip other than something around our backyard.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

greenery;1468807 said:


> Wowsers, I saw guys doing spring cleanups today. This is the earliest I have seen that happen.
> 
> We are going to hold off for at least another week (probably two) as the ground is still pretty wet in places. We'll be trimming some shrubs and getting everything ready in the meantime.
> 
> Better start the residential sales campaign a little early too.
> 
> Does this early spring mean I have to start going to lawnsite instead of here allready. The comraderie is much better here.


That's crazy, I just hand raked the grass by the shop and it was pretty soft yet. I'll take the next week to make sure all the equipment is tuned up and ready to roll and then just wait. I have a few landscape jobs that I can do before the lawns are ready anyways.


----------



## qualitycut

We just did a mulch and edging job today and have another Friday. Mulch was actually in great shape. Had a couple ice chunks but melted pretty quick and spread out nice.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1468887 said:


> We just did a mulch and edging job today and have another Friday. Mulch was actually in great shape. Had a couple ice chunks but melted pretty quick and spread out nice.


Where did you get your mulch?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1468901 said:


> Where did you get your mulch?


From gertens in inver grove.


----------



## Green Grass

http://www.herorush.com/2012/obstacle-teases-are-coming/


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1468606 said:


> Who ever is interested just call me tomorrow. It may be smaller than that you will need to look for yourself. I would like to get this figured out this week or early next. 6514701856


I know who to prank call all weekend


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Just some info for you guys, I was down four feet today and there wasn't any frost


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1469090 said:


> I know who to prank call all weekend


Lol I'm not to worried if someone wanted my number all they need to do is Google it. I won't be answering the phone Saturday anyway.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1469117 said:


> Lol I'm not to worried if someone wanted my number all they need to do is Google it. I won't be answering the phone Saturday anyway.


Even better more Voicemails for you to listen to


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1469116 said:


> Just some info for you guys, I was down four feet today and there wasn't any frost


I know the frost is out when my driveway doesn't resemble Mille Lacs.

My driveway doesn't resemble Mille Lacs.


----------



## unit28

listning to the radio....I would not want to be a fireman .
My radio has barked non stop all day, mostly for grass fires. 

This weekend should be interesting
green beer and bon-fires...oh joy.
I bet we'll set a record for grass fires in March.


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1469277 said:


> listning to the radio....I would not want to be a fireman .
> My radio has barked non stop all day, mostly for grass fires.
> 
> This weekend should be interesting
> green beer and bon-fires...oh joy.
> I bet we'll set a record for grass fires in March.


My buddy was doing tree work today and the homeowner decided to burn some brush. Turned around and about the size of a football field was in flames and into the woods.


----------



## albhb3

damn hostas are up flowers and the leaves are out on lilacs... ohhh I see the dandilions are out


----------



## BOSS LAWN

Grass is greening up fast.


----------



## albhb3

so how many of your guys costumers are going to switch to per push next year since winter decided again to take march off


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;1469684 said:


> so how many of your guys costumers are going to switch to per push next year since winter decided again to take march off


Funny you should ask. I was just running the numbers on a set of three decent sized apartments that we had been doing per push. After last year they decided they wanted a seasonal contract and didn't even bother to ask us if we could bid it that way(which of course we would have if they would have mentioned it to us). And they were very happy with our service They happened to tell me what they let them go for at the beginning of the year. The crazy thing it was only a few hundred per site less than we charged last year total(and that was per push). So my rough calculations tell me that they could have stuck with us and saved about $7,000-8,000. I'm hoping they come back next year and we just get hammered with snow payup


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

albhb3;1469684 said:


> so how many of your guys costumers are going to switch to per push next year since winter decided again to take march off


You can't make them happy one way or the other, I had 2 customers that wanted to go to monthly after last year come January they wanted to go back to per time customer; "I don't see why we should have to pay when you haven't had to work much" me "would you have paid more if we got as much snow as last year like they were saying we were going to???" customer; "well um I don't see why that matters it hasn't snowed" me;(hitting head on wall) I think you missed my point, that's fine we can go back to per time


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1469700 said:


> You can't make them happy one way or the other, I had 2 customers that wanted to go to monthly after last year come January they wanted to go back to per time customer; "I don't see why we should have to pay when you haven't had to work much" me "would you have paid more if we got as much snow as last year like they were saying we were going to???" customer; "well um I don't see why that matters it hasn't snowed" me;(hitting head on wall) I think you missed my point, that's fine we can go back to per time


You sound like the customer that I had that dropped me in January after signing the monthly agreement in December.

I did my first cleanup today. My parents yard is shady, not very good grass, about 1/4 acre.

I did it with the backpack blower, it was never cleaned up last year, full of mature Maple and Oaks, solid shade.

Anyways, none of the leaves were froze, very few were damp at all.

There would have been no way I could have done the cleanup with a mower. I was even blowing grass out with the backpack blower, let alone if I were to try to drive on the grass with a ZTR.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1469704 said:


> You sound like the customer that I had that dropped me in January after signing the monthly agreement in December.
> 
> I did my first cleanup today. My parents yard is shady, not very good grass, about 1/4 acre.
> 
> I did it with the backpack blower, it was never cleaned up last year, full of mature Maple and Oaks, solid shade.
> 
> Anyways, none of the leaves were froze, very few were damp at all.
> 
> There would have been no way I could have done the cleanup with a mower. I was even blowing grass out with the backpack blower, let alone if I were to try to drive on the grass with a ZTR.


I'm just waiting to see that crew out there dethatching making it look like they rototilled it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1469705 said:


> I'm just waiting to see that crew out there dethatching making it look like they rototilled it


I've already had the calls wondering when we are going to start.

One positive with that is I don't have to worry about getting a bid for this season to them. Thumbs Up


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1469709 said:


> I've already had the calls wondering when we are going to start.
> 
> One positive with that is I don't have to worry about getting a bid for this season to them. Thumbs Up


yup Ive seen 1 guy out had my former employer give me a call about possibly comming back for another go this year. Too bad I had to decline it was a great 3 years there. Heck im glad the lakes are open gotta get the boat tuned up


----------



## exmark1

We have been getting phone calls wondering when were starting, my front yard is dry enough but the back is still pretty wet where there is no way you could drive through it at all with out doing damage... Maybe later in the week if we don't get too much rain


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm looking at April 1. Maybe do some bush work the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

LwnmwrMan22;1469758 said:


> I'm looking at April 1. Maybe do some bush work the next couple of weeks.


I've seen probably 10 people out hand raking their lawns, another was using the pull behind dethatcher with his lawn tractor, what a mess! Oh well, maybe they'll call me to overseed since their lawns will be so thin payup I got some landscape jobs to do in the meantime so that should keep me busy.


----------



## qualitycut

I am surprised Chem lawn hasnt been out already lol


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

qualitycut;1469805 said:


> I am surprised Chem lawn hasnt been out already lol


I saw a company out spreading granular today


----------



## unit28

battened down the hatches,,and unplugged

but nothing blowing here
got the mower inside just in time....hehehe

sounds like someplace got a surprise with strong wind
This screan capture is a bow echo, went through awhile ago just NW from me .


----------



## deicepro

Let the gra$$ grow....


----------



## Green Grass

Well where up too window number 2 on the wifes Truck someone desided to shoot out the passenger sidewas with a bebe gun last night in the driveway


----------



## Greenery

deicepro;1469915 said:


> Let the gra$$ grow....


This rain should really get it going.

Anyone care to recommend a decent mulch supplier in the west metro. 
I normally go to either Ceres or the Mulch Store. It seems like prices vary widely among the various other nursery type of places.


----------



## F350plowing

greenery;1469926 said:


> This rain should really get it going.
> 
> Anyone care to recommend a decent mulch supplier in the west metro.
> I normally go to either Ceres or the Mulch Store. It seems like prices vary widely among the various other nursery type of places.


ceres is normally decent


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm meeting with a property manager today to go over the plowing for the winter, trying to extend the contract for another 2 years. 

Figures after I set up the meeting, last night my computer crashes so I don't have a record of my snow log to bring with, to show the number of times we were actually onsite, even with the lack of snow. This is a senior townhome that used to have a sidewalk trigger at 1", but I said I would do a zero tolerance on the sidewalks, but of course it increased the price fairly substantially.

They had numerous issues last year, so they authorized my bid, and I would really like to get it renewed for a longer time, as it's a place I can take my RTV next winter, and have 1 guy blow the sidewalks, and then use the RTV to plow. Lots of short driveways with (1) 1/4 mile horseshoe drive.

I get up early to get on Weather Underground to look at their records, and flipping Weather Underground is down too.

This crappy winter is STILL crapping on me.


----------



## unit28

LMN22,
If you have the dates this could help you in a pinch.
Otherwise this link could be a drawn out process you may not find worth your time
Just type in your dates and city.

.http://www.nohrsc.noaa.gov/nearest/index.html?city=Isanti,+MN&county=&l=5&u=e&y=2012&m=3&d=3

good luck


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1469944 said:


> LMN22,
> If you have the dates this could help you in a pinch.
> Otherwise this link could be a drawn out process you may not find worth your time
> Just type in your dates and city.
> 
> .http://www.nohrsc.noaa.gov/nearest/index.html?city=Isanti,+MN&county=&l=5&u=e&y=2012&m=3&d=3
> 
> good luck


I don't have the dates, that's what I lost.

I can get the "storms" we had by running copies of my backup of payroll, but I need the dates I was there myself clearing off 1/4" of snow.

There were many more of those times, than actual plows this year.

Weather Underground will have daily, even hourly updates if you dig far enough, and it's fairly quick once you get going through the dates.

I've had to do it once before as well, and then double check with dates on PS, because guys are all talking, and then you get "well, that was a bust".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I am officially calling off winter, pulling stakes today.


----------



## wizardsr

LwnmwrMan22;1469979 said:


> I am officially calling off winter, pulling stakes today.


I'm probably going to pull mine soon too, I think we're done... :crying:


----------



## qualitycut

The grass is starting to grow. Weird year.


----------



## deicepro

Any of you guys buy anything at the FWR auction...?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

deicepro;1470131 said:


> Any of you guys buy anything at the FWR auction...?


Never been to that one, but I've bought and sold at the Fahey auction at the end of the month.


----------



## Green Grass

deicepro;1470131 said:


> Any of you guys buy anything at the FWR auction...?


Nope had a buddy sell a couple trucks in it.


----------



## deicepro

LwnmwrMan22;1470156 said:


> Never been to that one, but I've bought and sold at the Fahey auction at the end of the month.


That's still coming up?


----------



## Greenery

deicepro;1470161 said:


> That's still coming up?


Yup, that one also has online bidding. It's the place to go if you want a golf cart.

Picked up a set of forks at FWR. It seems like there's less stuff and more people going each year.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Fahey is the last Saturday of this month. I was going to run my RTV down there but have decided to keep it.


----------



## deicepro

LwnmwrMan22;1470181 said:


> Fahey is the last Saturday of this month. I was going to run my RTV down there but have decided to keep it.


Thanks guys, I have some stuff I want to move.


----------



## Wesley's Lawn

deicepro;1470188 said:


> Thanks guys, I have some stuff I want to move.


What kind of stuff?


----------



## deicepro

Wesley's Lawn;1470193 said:


> What kind of stuff?


Some SnowEx spreaders, JD front mount mower....


----------



## Camden

deicepro;1470215 said:


> Some SnowEx spreaders, JD front mount mower....


I know a guy who would take that 2 stage blower off your hands. :waving:


----------



## deicepro

Camden;1470223 said:


> I know a guy who would take that 2 stage blower off your hands. :waving:


It needs a new (correct/proper) mount and a $125 (non-dealer) driveshaft
The guy I bought it from kinda hacked it together.


----------



## Camden

deicepro;1470266 said:


> It needs a new (correct/proper) mount and a $125 (non-dealer) driveshaft
> The guy I bought it from kinda hacked it together.


Oh, never mind then. I thought it was made for F900s. Anyway, I got your message tonight. I'll give you a call back tomorrow.


----------



## deicepro

Camden;1470295 said:


> Oh, never mind then. I thought it was made for F900s. Anyway, I got your message tonight. I'll give you a call back tomorrow.


When I redo the mount and driveshaft it will be factory!!


----------



## Willman940

Anyone need a trailer fender?

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/pts/2916618975.html


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm pretty sure that what will happen is right when we are all ready to go for yard work, we will have snow.

John Dee is showing snow for far northern MN.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1470431 said:


> I'm pretty sure that what will happen is right when we are all ready to go for yard work, we will have snow.
> 
> John Dee is showing snow for far northern MN.


He's still running forecasts?

I put all snow equipment away and have most of my stakes pulled. At this point were stating lawn work as soon as its dry enough, either late next week or Monday the 2nd.


----------



## IDST

where was all this moisture a month ago?


----------



## wizardsr

Would somebody PLEASE tell all these weeds that it's still March? Thank you. 

I have grass long enough to mow already... :realmad:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

wizardsr;1470510 said:


> Would somebody PLEASE tell all these weeds that it's still March? Thank you.
> 
> I have grass long enough to mow already... :realmad:


I pulled dandelions at 3 properties today pulling stakes.


----------



## Green Grass

Any one have like 25' of 1 1/2 ploy irrigation pipe they want to sell me so I don't have to buy a 100' roll.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1470597 said:


> Any one have like 25' of 1 1/2 ploy irrigation pipe they want to sell me so I don't have to buy a 100' roll.


Where are you at?


----------



## Green Grass

West metro. Waverly


----------



## deicepro

Green Grass;1470597 said:


> Any one have like 25' of 1 1/2 ploy irrigation pipe they want to sell me so I don't have to buy a 100' roll.


Lemme look, might have a chunk.


----------



## djagusch

Green Grass;1470597 said:


> Any one have like 25' of 1 1/2 ploy irrigation pipe they want to sell me so I don't have to buy a 100' roll.


I might and will check but I'm atleast an hr away.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1470431 said:


> I'm pretty sure that what will happen is right when we are all ready to go for yard work, we will have snow.
> 
> John Dee is showing snow for far northern MN.


I said two months ago we wouldn't have anymore snow then it will rain every other day and jack up spring too


----------



## millsaps118

Green Grass;1470597 said:


> Any one have like 25' of 1 1/2 ploy irrigation pipe they want to sell me so I don't have to buy a 100' roll.


I'm sure I do, I'll double check to make sure. If u want to take if off my hands u can have it. I might even b able to meet u half way.


----------



## Green Grass

millsaps118;1470736 said:


> I'm sure I do, I'll double check to make sure. If u want to take if off my hands u can have it. I might even b able to meet u half way.


If you have it I have no problem driving to you and getting it Elk River is not far. I just want to get my lake pump going before my wife runs the water bill sky high watering her plants.


----------



## millsaps118

Green Grass;1470739 said:


> If you have it I have no problem driving to you and getting it Elk River is not far. I just want to get my lake pump going before my wife runs the water bill sky high watering her plants.


I'm glad I double checked, it's NOT 1.5" it's 1". If you still want that I easily have 25' you can have.


----------



## Green Grass

millsaps118;1470792 said:


> I'm glad I double checked, it's NOT 1.5" it's 1". If you still want that I easily have 25' you can have.


I have pleanty of 1" just need 1.5 for the intake side.
Thanks for checking and the offer


----------



## BOSS LAWN

Started clean ups yesterday, most of my accounts grass are long enough to grow. I put the blades away right after leap day, pulled stakes a week later.


----------



## djagusch

BOSS LAWN;1470818 said:


> Started clean ups yesterday, most of my accounts grass are long enough to grow. I put the blades away right after leap day, pulled stakes a week later.


Did you run a jrco style dethatcher? Wondering if the ground is ready for them.


----------



## exmark1

We did some commercial places yesterday, it was actually dry enough where we had no issues. Were going to start running everything tomarrow weather permitting and go for it


----------



## Green Grass

djagusch;1470905 said:


> Did you run a jrco style dethatcher? Wondering if the ground is ready for them.


I tried to run my jrco on my yard it didnt go so well it was too wet.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

djagusch;1470905 said:


> Did you run a jrco style dethatcher? Wondering if the ground is ready for them.


The ground is ready depending on where you are, its dry over here so far. I'll be out there tomorrow hopefully before the weather.


----------



## exmark1

Green Grass;1470934 said:


> I tried to run my jrco on my yard it didnt go so well it was too wet.


Thats what we are using, just have to go to places that aren't shaded without alot of low spots. We have so far been only planning to do commercial for a few days yet I haven't touched my own yard at home because it seems to wet still


----------



## unit28

sleeting /mix, 
Isanti


----------



## djagusch

unit28;1470975 said:


> sleeting /mix,
> Isanti


At 7:30 this morning I had 32 degrees in st criox falls, wi.


----------



## djagusch

Green Grass;1470934 said:


> I tried to run my jrco on my yard it didnt go so well it was too wet.


That was my experience also. I have 2 large accounts that are getting close but the rest are pretty soft still.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I think that some of our concerns are coming to fruition.

The weather now looks to be 50-55 for highs, 30-35 for lows and wet.

Not real good weather for doing lawn work, chilly for blacktop.

I think I finally just finished the snow log for my complex in WBL after the computer crashed.

Nothing like reading through the last 200 pages of this thread to see what days I could go back and look at W. Underground / NWS to get correlation of totals.


----------



## wizardsr

LwnmwrMan22;1470998 said:


> I think that some of our concerns are coming to fruition.
> 
> The weather now looks to be 50-55 for highs, 30-35 for lows and wet.
> 
> Not real good weather for doing lawn work, chilly for blacktop.
> 
> I think I finally just finished the snow log for my complex in WBL after the computer crashed.
> 
> Nothing like reading through the last 200 pages of this thread to see what days I could go back and look at W. Underground / NWS to get correlation of totals.


Please don't take this the wrong way, but if your records are that bad... Well, I hope you never get sued for a slip & fall... 

Oh, and I just turned the furnace back on for the first time in 3 weeks. Pretty pathetic for what used to be our snowiest month...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Been sued once. Looked everything up on Weather Underground, printed it off and used it as a 3rd party non biased to prove my side of the story. 

Works for me.

I can cross reference with hours worked and I'm good to go.


----------



## PrimoSR

wizardsr;1470510 said:


> Would somebody PLEASE tell all these weeds that it's still March? Thank you.
> 
> I have grass long enough to mow already... :realmad:


Yeah no sh*t, why are there dandelions in March! I emailed my fert expert last week to see when I can put the first application down.


----------



## PrimoSR

Green Grass;1470739 said:


> If you have it I have no problem driving to you and getting it Elk River is not far. I just want to get my lake pump going before my wife runs the water bill sky high watering her plants.


You live on a lake? You must be rich!


----------



## PrimoSR

I've got all my snow stakes out, started clean-ups two weeks ago. This week I am getting all the summer equipment ready, finishing clean-ups, and mulching.


----------



## PrimoSR

Oh and built some walls for my new trailer, I think they turned out pretty well. I will take/post some pics later.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1470998 said:


> I think that some of our concerns are coming to fruition.
> 
> The weather now looks to be 50-55 for highs, 30-35 for lows and wet.
> 
> Not real good weather for doing lawn work, chilly for blacktop.
> 
> I think I finally just finished the snow log for my complex in WBL after the computer crashed.
> 
> Nothing like reading through the last 200 pages of this thread to see what days I could go back and look at W. Underground / NWS to get correlation of totals.


Murphy's Law The nice weather got everyones undies in a bundle and they want stuff done yesterday. Just watch it will end up being a wet miserable spring. I can't even tell you how many people I've had to explain road restrictions to, and NOBODY has any sod yet YES I'm SURE


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I was two weeks early. John Dee is now finally pulling his text postings. I figured it would be two weeks ago.

The end is here.


----------



## TKLAWN

PrimoSR;1471146 said:


> You live on a lake? You must be rich!


I'm pretty sure there are only swamps out in Waverly.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS has snow in the forecast for next week.


----------



## exmark1

LwnmwrMan22;1471327 said:


> NWS has snow in the forecast for next week.


I heard that on the news at 5 tonite... are they thinking anything is actually going to stick and amount to anything?


----------



## Martinson9

I saw a picture of this truck in a parking lot after our last storm. I hate truck payments, but they might be better than this!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Martinson9;1471368 said:


> I saw a picture of this truck in a parking lot after our last storm. I hate truck payments, but they might be better than this!


That looks like a prototype Boss XT with the way the wing was bent.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

I don't think we are in the zone for snow.


----------



## wizardsr

BOSS LAWN;1471417 said:


> I don't think we are in the zone for snow.


It will snow, I'm putting the 550 and a 250 in storage for the summer this weekend to help it along a little. Thumbs Up


----------



## BOSS LAWN

I'll keep the blades stored too, just like everything else that was put away 3 weeks ago


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

By the looks of the truck and plow, the truck might be salvageable as for the plow all I can say is WOW


----------



## BOSS LAWN

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/cto/2925842244.html

might invest..


----------



## Ranger620

I got a call for snow plowing quote for next year. Kinda early I thought. Anybody ever deal with white castle?? Are they the typical fast food place?? Want it done for pennies. They have 18 locations I dont want to do all of them, any one interested in plowing some mostly south and east locations????


----------



## BOSS LAWN

How many East?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1471564 said:


> I got a call for snow plowing quote for next year. Kinda early I thought. Anybody ever deal with white castle?? Are they the typical fast food place?? Want it done for pennies. They have 18 locations I dont want to do all of them, any one interested in plowing some mostly south and east locations????


Yeah, like Boss said, what's "East"?


----------



## Ranger620

Heres a list of the ones I would more than likely not do.
919 west broadway, forest lake 5950 nova scotia ave, Oak park heights
1601 white bear ave st. paul 505 rice st. st. paul
1120 university ave. west St. paul? 4515 s. robert trail inver grove heights
9600 lyndale ave s. bloomington 15101 cedar ave apple valley
8011 old carrige ct. north savage 

100 west lake st and 3600 east lake st I could do but would let them go
I will cover 7 of the other locations in the NW. I have no interest in the lawns I do not no if they do it in house or not but would pass the info along.


----------



## Ranger620

You can look up the locations on white castle web site 
http://www.whitecastle.com/locations?origin=mpls
I dont think forest lake and oak park heights is on there.


----------



## Deershack

If I did plowing rather then just sanding and salting, I would be interested. Some of those are in my back yard.


----------



## Advantage

Calling for 1-2" of "accumulation" just north of us tonight. I hope we catch the edge of it, have about 8 ton of salt I'd like to get rid of.


----------



## albhb3

well guys after I win the mega millions tommarrow tonight you can all GFO mwahahaha


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger I may be interested in the south ones pm me if you want


----------



## Green Grass

PrimoSR;1471146 said:


> You live on a lake? You must be rich!


Not even close. Live in a development and have a Pond behind the house.


----------



## F350plowing

Any of you guys know a place that installs hideaways around the metro? I bought some used ones and the wires are different from what I'm used to so I want to ask someone


----------



## Green Grass

F350plowing;1471959 said:


> Any of you guys know a place that installs hideaways around the metro? I bought some used ones and the wires are different from what I'm used to so I want to ask someone


what brand are they??


----------



## F350plowing

Green Grass;1471975 said:


> what brand are they??


Sho me model 21.7660


----------



## Green Grass

F350plowing;1472003 said:


> Sho me model 21.7660


Those should just be the standard 3 wire strobe cables. maybe you can throw up a picture.


----------



## F350plowing

They are the 3 wire going to the lights..the problem I'm having is with the main power wire. I don't know what the guy did I got them from but its such a mess I can't even figure out how to hook them up to power or the switches..ill try to get a pic tomorrow


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22 you interested in any of the areas I listed? Forest lakes kinda in your area isnt it??
Any one else?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I would certainly do Forest Lake. Possibly the ones in St. Paul. The one on White Bear Ave. isn't too far from an apartment I'm already doing.

Not sure where the Rice Street one is at, but if you need, I could track it down.


----------



## Deershack

LwnmwrMan22;1472113 said:


> I would certainly do Forest Lake. Possibly the ones in St. Paul. The one on White Bear Ave. isn't too far from an apartment I'm already doing.
> 
> Not sure where the Rice Street one is at, but if you need, I could track it down.


Probably the one that is one block N of University on Rice


----------



## qualitycut

Well my sales tax audit is all done and I owe them 1500.00 was actually pretty painless and they were pretty easy going.


----------



## deicepro

qualitycut;1472370 said:


> Well my sales tax audit is all done and I owe them 1500.00 was actually pretty painless and they were pretty easy going.


You got off pretty easy!! Most everyone I know has another zero....that they owe..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1472370 said:


> Well my sales tax audit is all done and I owe them 1500.00 was actually pretty painless and they were pretty easy going.


What did they get you on?

Not collecting from the right people?

Not paying in use tax?

Not filing on time?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I received a letter today from a trustee from a bankruptcy case where a client went bankrupt.

Turns out that from a payment of $900 for 3 months of lawn work in June, July and August of 2010, they want $720 back, as I was paid before others, and received too much per the bankruptcy settlement.

As long as I send back a check for $720, they won't sue, press criminal charges, or have further litigation.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1472421 said:


> What did they get you on?
> 
> Not collecting from the right people?
> 
> Not paying in use tax?
> 
> Not filing on time?


It was a 4 year audit and it was things I didnt collect on that I should have.


----------



## IDST

I have a snow customer looking for mowing in the summer up off osborne and why 65 in fridley. Anybody interested or know of a good person that I could refer to him. It is a eight unit townhouse and i think it could be done in twenty minutes. Not much grass.


----------



## Wesley's Lawn

Got a laugh out of this


----------



## BOSS LAWN

jagext;1472626 said:


> I have a snow customer looking for mowing in the summer up off osborne and why 65 in fridley. Anybody interested or know of a good person that I could refer to him. It is a eight unit townhouse and i think it could be done in twenty minutes. Not much grass.


I'm interested, we got a few property's out that way.


----------



## albhb3

Hey QC thats a sweet new truck you got saw it today at BK off of concord


----------



## BOSS LAWN

Snow Tuesday?


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1473277 said:


> Hey QC thats a sweet new truck you got saw it today at BK off of concord


Thanks, were you there or just driving by.


----------



## Advantage

BOSS LAWN;1473417 said:


> Snow Tuesday?


Looks like Monday here. "potential for several inches"


----------



## unit28

I found nutsedge in one lawn today.
Crabgrass was already popping in March.

lack of adequate moisture, dry air, high winds, moderate temps.
And just received a note {as of 1:15pm to bid a 400acre project with a Friday night deadline

*The board all agreed that you can submit - make sure you get it in ASAP.*

This may be the year....I jump off the wagon.


----------



## F350plowing

Yeah my phone says rain and snow tomorrow night..accumulating up to a inch in the grass


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

F350plowing;1473618 said:


> Yeah my phone says rain and snow tomorrow night..accumulating up to a inch in the grass


I took my pallet of Dimension back to pick up a pallet of ice melt.


----------



## Advantage

calling for 3-5"


----------



## millsaps118

How many of you are still under contract thru the month of April? I have one account that is and it's my largest account!

ALL my snow equipment is stored and put away.............


----------



## Advantage

millsaps118;1473667 said:


> How many of you are still under contract thru the month of April? I have one account that is and it's my largest account!
> 
> ALL my snow equipment is stored and put away.............


I spent the last few hours pulling plows back out and fueling up trucks. ALL out accounts are still under contract. I'm not real excited about all this.......


----------



## Green Grass

millsaps118;1473667 said:


> How many of you are still under contract thru the month of April? I have one account that is and it's my largest account!
> 
> ALL my snow equipment is stored and put away.............


I am but do to payment issues there contract has been terminated.


----------



## Green Grass

any one want a NEW ford fuel filter package for a 6.4 Diesel kit number fd-4609. Don't have any 6.4's any more and still have a fuel filter kit for one.


----------



## unit28

0536 pm 
hail m0.75 inch 
sacred heart 44.78n 95.35w

04/15/2012 renville mn trained spotter

testing 123


----------



## deicepro

None of my stuff wiil get touched, it will all melt....?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

There won't be any snow around the cities. Advantage is up by Superior, and even the 3-5" will be mostly on the grass.

We are technically under contract for snow through April, but it would have to be one heck of a snow before I'd plow.


----------



## dc240nt

All my contracts ened April 15th (today) so Im not worried. Its still raining cats and dogs here in the Fargo/Moorhead area, which is OK, we really need the moisture, no matter what the type.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

I had a guy call me at the end of Feb. to pay for snow shoveling/plowing his drive while he was away (March-April) and didn't get but one time to go out there. Giving him a little back.


----------



## millsaps118

Tiny little flakes dropping here, nothing going to stick around though. Looks like it will move out in soon.


----------



## deicepro

Snowflakes here too....


----------



## Advantage

Salted two properties this morning. No real snow here just got slippery at higher elevations. Witnessed one crash in front of me on the bridge and saw the remnants of about 10 more wrecks within minutes on the same bridge.


----------



## Advantage

One or two hours north got a foot!


----------



## deicepro

Saw a truck go through town that had a bumper full of snow!!


----------



## dc240nt

There was a pretty good band of snow from Grand Rapids to Hibbing. Kelly Lake got 9 inches


----------



## Advantage

Just talked to my parents. Orr, MN got 12". MN DOT advising no travel north of Grand Rapids. 15,000 people without power. Sounds like a mess. Sure glad we didn't get that.


----------



## Green Grass

Random question who is everyone buying fertilizer from??


----------



## Camden

Green Grass;1473834 said:


> Random question who is everyone buying fertilizer from??


Specialty Turf and Ag.

www.specialtyturfag.com


----------



## deicepro

Green Grass;1473834 said:


> Random question who is everyone buying fertilizer from??


Reinders in Plymouth


----------



## Green Grass

deicepro;1473865 said:


> Reinders in Plymouth


I was going to try them. I have been using Lesco for years and they are getting expensive.


----------



## wizardsr

Tessman in St Paul


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My cost per bag, $16 / 12k sq ft of .10% Dimension, 13-0-5.

Anyone better than that? 

I run about 3 pallets / round.


----------



## deicepro

LwnmwrMan22;1473945 said:


> My cost per bag, $16 / 12k sq ft of .10% Dimension, 13-0-5.
> 
> Anyone better than that?
> 
> I run about 3 pallets / round.


You need a new salesman!!! Shake them up a little bit! You can get it cheaper that that.


----------



## Green Grass

anyone mow in Ramsey that wants to do a residential??


----------



## wizardsr

Green Grass;1475500 said:


> anyone mow in Ramsey that wants to do a residential??


Depending on how big it is and what part of Ramsey...


----------



## Green Grass

Small about 30 min of work but they where paying me 200 a month to do it. It is off waco st in ramsey. So st frances blvd and hwy 116


----------



## unit28

Green Grass;1475542 said:


> Small about 30 min of work but they where paying me 200 a month to do it. It is off waco st in ramsey. So st frances blvd and hwy 116


That's on my Thursday route.
if you want to, you can send info to my pm.


----------



## Drakeslayer

I used to date a chick on Waco Street....aww the memories!:salute:


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;1476665 said:


> I used to date a chick on Waco Street....aww the memories!:salute:


Hopefully it wasn't this one.


----------



## Deershack

Left field question. Anyone updating their equipment and getting new weed whips? I have an Echo straight shaft which I have a saw blade on. Rather then constantly having to change back and forth from the blade to the whip end, I'm looking to get another machine that I can keep the whip on. Anyone want to sell your trade in?

Also still wondering if there is any interest in a meet up this year.


----------



## wizardsr

Not sure how many followed this a few years back, the Hawes brothers Ed and Andy used to own Hawes Lawn Service in Minneapolis, until money tension broke the family apart. Andy never got over his "suspicions" of Ed stealing from the company (they were always in debt up to there eyeballs, there was never really anything to steal anyway), and ended up killing him. These 2 were a perfect example of how NOT to run a business. Anyway, Thursday June 14, 2012 at 9pm Central on Investigation Discovery, they're doing the Hawes story about the problems, the murder, the burning of Ed's body in a fire pit, etc in a show called Blood Relatives. It hits close for me as I worked for them 10 years ago.


----------



## unit28

to bad I don't need another mower.
Anyone see the Walker for sale on CL?...$500

Hope y'all are having a good summer.
I don't mind mowing the grass when it's dry, as it reminds me of home.
Although a bit more rain would be nice. Hopefully by tomorrow night.

Had this roll over me last month in June about 7:30am when mowing off Lexington.
just a little spit with some lightning in it.


----------



## unit28

this one is the before shot .
The rain as you can see it, was heading due North just on the West side of Lexington.
The system was moving fast before it bumped into the warm air.
It formed a squall line and in about 10 minutes it was squashed.

It thined itself out and the line was more elongated in an East and West line barreling North East.

In this shot I'm facing West looking at Lexington, 
the after shot{previous post} I was facing North East


----------



## wallyhudalla

*plow frequencies*



TKLAWN;506170 said:


> Well it looks like we will get 2-4 inches by Tuesday morning I ure hope we don't get too much freezing rain as highs are supposed to be around freezing. The equipment has been patiently waiting since the 26th of december.


Anybody know the Minnesota ramsey county snow plow radio frequencies?


----------



## CityGuy

wallyhudalla;1480597 said:


> Anybody know the Minnesota ramsey county snow plow radio frequencies?


They are on armer I believe. I'll take a look and see if I can find them in the sccanner.


----------



## CityGuy

wallyhudalla;1480597 said:


> Anybody know the Minnesota ramsey county snow plow radio frequencies?


11650	2d82	D	RAM WORKS 1	Public Works 1 Main Public Works 
11652	2d84	D	RAM WORKS 2	Public Works 2 Truck to Truck Public Works 
11654	2d86	D	RAM WORKS 3	Public Works 3 Flagging Public Works 
11656	2d88	D	RAM WORKS 4	Public Works 4 Public Works 
11658	2d8a	D	RAM WORKS 5	Public Works 5 Public Works 
11660	2d8c	D	RAM WORKS 6	Public Works 6 Public Works 
11662	2d8e	D	RAM WORKS 7	Public Works 7 Public Works 
11664	2d90	D	RAM WORKS 8	Public Works 8 Sign Shop Public Works 
11666	2d92	D	RAM WORKS 9	Public Works 9 Roads Public Works 
11668	2d94	D	RAM WORKS 10	Public Works 10


----------



## wallyhudalla

there are no analog frequencies in 400Mhz range?
I don't have a digital scanner though


----------



## unit28

"We've had 14 months/row of warmer than average temperatures, and if I had to gamble and make a long-range (winter) prediction I'd go with a continuation of milder than normal, with more sporadic snowfall (based on El Nino). Lately it seems maybe 1 in 4 or 1 in 5 winters is an old-fashioned (butt-kicking) winter with bitter temperatures and excessive snowfall. Personally, I hope we see more than the meager 22" that fell last winter, but I'm not (yet) convinced we're going to see a 70" snowfall this winter. "
---PD 8-5-12
I grabbed that after eating a hot bowl of oatmeal, and some hot chocolate...brrrr


I noticed one big dramatic change yesterday.
I pulled into my driveway and didn't have a single deer fly attacking the truck. 

I live in the country surrounded by a duck slough and a swamp. 
The skeeters are horrindus along with the deer fly's. Usually when I drive in, there's hundreds of deer fly's waiting at the gate with {what would seem like} crow bars and sledge hammers just trying to rip open the truck.

Now if this El Nino comes to full frutation, myself I'd suspect a little action come mid Oct. in just 2 months. Seeing some sumacs already turning, ragweed is prevalant, and Walnut trees loosing leaves.

Some temps for yesterday morning
Low Temperature for Saturday, August 4, 2012
(as received by 2 am EDT August 5)
28 at Pahaska, WY
28 at West Yellowstone, MT
28 at Wisdom, MT

....And I thought my 52* temp this morning was cold for August , Ha


----------



## unit28

not sure if this is the accuweatherman or what it is......
screen shot of yesterday's sat pic


----------



## SSS Inc.

I know this is the wrong thread but I figured MN people are my target. Just checking to see if anyone would be interested in a 1997 chevy 1-ton dump with a 9' western unimount. Everything was great with the truck until we had a small fire under the hood near the master cylinder. Some component of the brake system cracked and the brake fluid apparently ignited burning some wires. I think someone more mechanically inclined could fix this easily. Overall the truck is in good condition, newer tires, transmission has maybe 30,000 miles, looks good. If interested let me know. I took some picture with my phone and could send them. Truck is currently at our mechanics in Bloomington.

Thanks,

Rick


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1485663 said:


> I know this is the wrong thread but I figured MN people are my target. Just checking to see if anyone would be interested in a 1997 chevy 1-ton dump with a 9' western unimount. Everything was great with the truck until we had a small fire under the hood near the master cylinder. Some component of the brake system cracked and the brake fluid apparently ignited burning some wires. I think someone more mechanically inclined could fix this easily. Overall the truck is in good condition, newer tires, transmission has maybe 30,000 miles, looks good. If interested let me know. I took some picture with my phone and could send them. Truck is currently at our mechanics in Bloomington.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Rick


I've had the pleasure of navigating a flaming torpedo once.
All the yelling and praying had no effect on that truck as I was heading into a 4 way

That sort of stuff isn't to bad to repair.


----------



## unit28

{Duluth}THE REGION THROUGH THE BEGINNING OF THE WEEK. 

HIGHS ON MONDAY AND TUE WILL ONLY BE IN THE UPPER 50S AND
LOWER 60S...WITH MORNING LOWS POSSIBLY DOWN INTO THE MID TO UPPER
30S. WOULD NOT BE SURPRISED TO SEE A FEW FLAKES MIXED IN WITH THE
RAIN OVER NRN ST. LOUIS/LAKE/COOK COUNTIES MON NIGHT.


----------



## albhb3

unit28;1489817 said:


> {Duluth}THE REGION THROUGH THE BEGINNING OF THE WEEK.
> 
> HIGHS ON MONDAY AND TUE WILL ONLY BE IN THE UPPER 50S AND
> LOWER 60S...WITH MORNING LOWS POSSIBLY DOWN INTO THE MID TO UPPER
> 30S. WOULD NOT BE SURPRISED TO SEE A FEW FLAKES MIXED IN WITH THE
> RAIN OVER NRN ST. LOUIS/LAKE/COOK COUNTIES MON NIGHT.


good I hope we get 200 inches this year


----------



## Camden

albhb3;1489824 said:


> good I hope we get 200 inches this year


x2

Hopefully we'll get 6" every 3 days all winter long


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1489831 said:


> x2
> 
> Hopefully we'll get 6" every 3 days all winter long


Wishful thinking!!!! Farmers Almanac says above avg. temps and below avg. precip. My gut tells me not a lot of snow this year.


----------



## banonea

Camden;1489831 said:


> x2
> 
> Hopefully we'll get 6" every 3 days all winter long


I like that idea:yow!urplebou:redbounce


----------



## BOSS LAWN

albhb3;1489824 said:


> good I hope we get 200 inches this year


I can live with 200 inches snow Thumbs Up


----------



## unit28

sure hope we at least see precipitation to relieve some drought stress.
I say we might see one or two flurries Mon. night in Cambridge.

I might be switching between ball games and radar tomorrow. {just for practice}

This is forcasted radar for Sunday 
Just how the Nam and ECMWF finish out is anothr story.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

Possible frost for Tuesday morning...

http://forecast.weather.gov/showsig...al_place1=&product1=Hazardous+Weather+Outlook


----------



## unit28

had a drizzle in Cambridge at 9 56pm
4 hours later temps fell but not far enough @37*

Fri night, next chance for killing frost?


----------



## qualitycut

Is anyone looking to sub anything near inver grove or st paul?


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1491614 said:


> Is anyone looking to sub anything near inver grove or st paul?


I have some accounts in Plymouth and Golden Valley if you would be interested in that area.


----------



## tacovic

qualitycut;1491614 said:


> Is anyone looking to sub anything near inver grove or st paul?


Possibly. What type of work are you looking for?


----------



## qualitycut

tacovic;1491640 said:


> Possibly. What type of work are you looking for?


Anything really I have some of my own accounts and not sure if I want to drive to minniapolis and plow for a guy I have been for five years as its restricting me from building on to my own route. So looking for closer things so I can still do the few I have. I have some in Inver grove, Eagen and cottage grove. As of now I have about 3 hrs of plowing maybe a little more. Let me know


----------



## qualitycut

I also have a lot in Minneapolis near Penn and lowry I may need to sub if anyone is in that area. Can only be plowed between 11 pm and before 730am then plow again if its still snowing after. 2 in trigger


----------



## IDST

Polarismalibu;1491633 said:


> I have some accounts in Plymouth and Golden Valley if you would be interested in that area.


what are you looking to sub out in GV and plymouth?


----------



## Polarismalibu

jagext;1491745 said:


> what are you looking to sub out in GV and plymouth?


There holiday gas stations


----------



## rob guarino

Minneapolis Winter Outlook just in by our weather team at liveweatherblogs.com

http://www.liveweatherblogs.com/ind...scussion&groupid=1517&topicid=6931&Itemid=179
Need Accurate Forecasts, Post Snow Totals for billing ? We save you time and money

StormSurgeLLC.Com (Serving the Snow Plow Industry for 20 years)

http://www.liveweatherblogs.com/ind...le&id=148:snow-article&catid=46:uncategorised


----------



## unit28

Isanti...graupel @3:15pm

PS:... I logged this on my free account at plowsite.
Thanks again plowsite dude


----------



## PrimoSR

Flakes being reported in Hibbing and Duluth.


----------



## Polarismalibu

PrimoSR;1492257 said:


> Flakes being reported in Hibbing and Duluth.


A buddy of mine goes to school in Duluth. He said they had sleet/snow for about an hour.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

A good sign Thumbs Up (not holding breath..) :laughing:


----------



## BOSS LAWN

Freeze warning tonight - until Sunday morning. *35 for the low.. :bluebounc


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If anyone has a Boss mount that will fit a 2012 Dodge 2500, I'm looking.

Sold my '07 Dodge 3500, sold the mount for it, and then found out it would have fit (supposedly) even though the body style has changed. 

Anyways, LTA04770 is the part number, so I've been told.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1493022 said:


> If anyone has a Boss mount that will fit a 2012 Dodge 2500, I'm looking.
> 
> Sold my '07 Dodge 3500, sold the mount for it, and then found out it would have fit (supposedly) even though the body style has changed.
> 
> Anyways, LTA04770 is the part number, so I've been told.


LMN22,
are you still looking for a Kubota engine?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1493369 said:


> LMN22,
> are you still looking for a Kubota engine?


I am, kinda... I need a DT1305 E3ZD.

I'm somewhat resigned to fixing an older mower of mine that the dealer will take on trade towards a crate engine in the spring.


----------



## unit28

I have no idea exactly what you're looking for {unless I look it up} but....
I have a friend here with a Kubota 3 cylinder gas horizontal shaft liquid cooled.
It's sitting in a steiner w 62" deck. The engine is good and he's parting out the machine.

That's all I know
well except he said the steiner ran about 50mph...Not to sure about that though.
Motivated seller


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1493529 said:


> I have no idea exactly what you're looking for {unless I look it up} but....
> I have a friend here with a Kubota 3 cylinder gas horizontal shaft liquid cooled.
> It's sitting in a steiner w 62" deck. The engine is good and he's parting out the machine.
> 
> That's all I know
> well except he said the steiner ran about 50mph...Not to sure about that though.
> Motivated seller


Horsepower? Model number?? Price?? Hours??


----------



## unit28

pm sent
his name is christian{sp}


----------



## PrimoSR

Wrong thread but...anyone interested in my Chevy? Took a job in Wells Fargo Home Mortgage and don't think I will use the plow anymore other than my parents drive. As such, I am considering just getting a new/nicer truck. I believe there are a bunch of pics in this thread.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=102672


----------



## unit28

Baby it's cold outside...
how's this for a temp comparison?
Cambridge VS Edina

*Cambridge...*
Fair

*28°F*

-2°C
Humidity93% Wind SpeedCalm Barometer30.25 in Dewpoint27°F (-3°C) Visibility10.00 mi Last Update on 27 Sep 5:55 am CDT

*Edina.....*
Fair

*42°F*

6°C
Humidity79% Wind SpeedCalm Barometer30.26 in (1024.9 mb) Dewpoint36°F (2°C) Visibility10.00 mi Last Update on 27 Sep 5:53 am CDT


----------



## BossPlow614

I wish I knew this thread existed, that Ramsey lawn account from a couple pages back is just north of me...


----------



## TPC Services

6"-10" of snow in northern Minnesota land tomorrow


----------



## Polarismalibu

TPC Services;1496296 said:


> 6"-10" of snow in northern Minnesota land tomorrow


You gotta be joking


----------



## Advantage

Polarismalibu;1496301 said:


> You gotta be joking


No joke. That is where I grew up. Talked to my parents and they are under a Winter Weather Advisory for 6-8" from 4pm Thurs-7pm Friday.

I may hook up the plow and head back home just to get the cobwebs off


----------



## unit28

Urgent - winter weather message
national weather service grand forks nd
757 pm cdt wed oct 3 2012

...early winter storm across the northern red river valley into
northwest minnesota thursday and thursday night...

.a low pressure system will develop and move into central
minnesota thursday. As this system develops...rain will spread over
the region tonight. The rain is expected to mix with and then
change over to all snow by thursday morning from west to east. The
snow may be heavy at times on thursday...especially across the northern
red river valley into northwest minnesota. Snow accumulations from 6
to 10 inches are expected in the northern red river valley...and
10 to 12 inches across portions of northwest minnesota. North
winds will strengthen by thursday...leading to areas of near
blizzard conditions in falling and blowing snow in the northern
red river valley.


----------



## Polarismalibu

To bad thats not happening for us in the cities


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1496554 said:


> To bad thats not happening for us in the cities


You're f'ing nuts.


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;1496554 said:


> To bad thats not happening for us in the cities


x2

I could use some October snow again.


----------



## Advantage

LwnmwrMan22;1496557 said:


> You're f'ing nuts.


HAHA. My thoughts exactly


----------



## BossPlow614

Yeah he Is nuts. I still have lots to do before it snows. Fertilizing, clean ups, couple installs, I'm not ready at all.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I don't know if I would say nuts, but I am young enough to take snow any day of the year.


----------



## BossPlow614

As am I. But I have lots of work that I want done prior to snow accumulations.


----------



## banonea

we are ready to roll down in rochester, let it come:yow!:Thumbs Up


----------



## tacovic

Any predictions or speculations for this winter?


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone looking for a snow ex salter?


----------



## Green Grass

Size and how much?


----------



## BOSS LAWN

In the market.


----------



## Green Grass

Size and how much?


----------



## qualitycut

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/pts/3363076208.html


----------



## tacovic

qualitycut;1505111 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/pts/3363076208.html


I might take it. Why are you selling it?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone looking for a Samsung S3 and keep your unlimited data from Verizon?

I'm going back to my Razr Maxx.

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/ele/3363186947.html


----------



## qualitycut

tacovic;1505124 said:


> I might take it. Why are you selling it?


Bought it for an account and they decided not to salt. Let me know. I will deliver or meet depending on where your located


----------



## TKLAWN

Huh flakes in October, that's nice.


----------



## unit28

mix precip,
October clean up's and blowouts not all done yet.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Big flakes coming down. It's a nice sight to see


----------



## ryde307

We actually received a call if temps drop 3-5 degrees more to go do sidewalks at some of our sites.


----------



## BossPlow614

ryde307;1505256 said:


> We actually received a call if temps drop 3-5 degrees more to go do sidewalks at some of our sites.


Which I believe it will do. Lows are going to be in the 20s tonight. I know one of my commercial sites may possibly call us out for sidewalks. It's per visit so I wouldn't mind Thumbs Up

How crazy would that be, salting/shoveling sidewalks at night and 5 hours later be out doing fall clean ups


----------



## TKLAWN

It's pretty wet. Do you actually think you will be able to do clean ups tomorrow?


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1505286 said:


> It's pretty wet. Do you actually think you will be able to do clean ups tomorrow?


We did one yesterday and I called it quits everything was getting clogged and took forever. I am getting nervous we still have some landscapes to do and a dozen or so bigger clean ups left.


----------



## ryde307

We still have 90% of our cleanups left, 2 landscape installs and a irrigation install besides getting the trucks ready for winter.


----------



## qualitycut

If anyone is interested in that salter let me know I would like it gone by the end of the weekend can deliver or meet somewhere.


----------



## TKLAWN

ryde307;1505293 said:


> We still have 90% of our cleanups left, 2 landscape installs and a irrigation install besides getting the trucks ready for winter.


same here.


----------



## BossPlow614

TKLAWN;1505286 said:


> It's pretty wet. Do you actually think you will be able to do clean ups tomorrow?


On the properties that will not be flooded, yes. Most of my properties are on sand primarily, it absorbs the water very well.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

I agree, I have tons of clean ups to do. Double teamed one yesterday before the rain and the mowers were still getting clogged. 

On top of the clean ups, still have to move stuff to the shop and get the trucks ready. Hopefully stuff wont be too soaked tomorrow to pick up.


----------



## unit28

Tuesday I just skimmed by getting one clean up done before the afternoon rain started.
We got rain/mix today and it was the best rain that the N metro hs seen in a long while.
I'm trying a trac vac /WB tomorrow. My first time using one. Never seen these in TX
crazy looking thing and not sure how it all goes together as it's in pieces.
It's got an 8hp Honda and I plan on Getten R Done, or breaking it and going home if it starts clogging up. I did fire up the engine and it's pretty loud with the impeller, heck I didn't evn give it full throttle so I have high hopes for it....fingers crossed.


----------



## BossPlow614

Mulch everything before you begin to bag. And nothing should matter how loud it is. You should be wearing work tunes or some sort of ear muffs.


----------



## unit28

Tue. I was mulching first, but with a little bit of moisture it was making an awful mess.
So I scrapped that idea and went a little slower and cut/bagged at 1/3 width
and that was with gators 
I wear 3m protectors #90561 from Northern, trust me 8hp with an impellor = one loud WB


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We have about 10 properties with very few leaves. Those are the ones the guys are doing today. Basically run over them with the OCDC closed and call it good.

Can't work tomorrow, so Sunday we'll hit it hard and fast. We have our biggest cleanups gone over once, and once the small ones have all been gone over once, the guys are laid off until the snow.

I can drive around and do touch ups.

I've got one truck with no power to the plow harness, one truck with no wire harness at all. It'll get done. 2 more contacts to confirm snowplowing. 1 is a larger townhome, the other is 5 McDonalds. 

I do have a bid out for 16 foreclosed houses in the north metro, so I'm sure the day after I lay the guys off, I will get the email wondering why we haven't cleaned up the homes yet, even through we haven't gotten a phone call or email to do them yet.


----------



## banonea

Not the right place for this but I figured i would give it a shot. I have a snowex mini pro 575 for sale. used it 3 times and decided to get a bigger sandes and now I have no use for it. would work great for somone that dose baged ice ment on sidewalks or parking lots. I paied $1200.00 for it, I am asking $1000.00. comes with all the wiring and controler and paperwork. it is a hitch mount. contact me at 507-696-7524 and ask for tim or pm me here for photos


----------



## banonea

here are some photos of the spreader


----------



## Camden

That's only been used 3 times?


----------



## banonea

it has allot of dust from storage but it is clean inside.


----------



## unit28

knock knock..........

There will be one chance for precipitation over the next week and it will come in the form of *light snow tonight *for western into central Minnesota. Up to one inch of snow will be possible tonight northwest of a Granite Falls to Mille Lacs lake line.


----------



## qualitycut

Exactly so someone should buy my Salter


----------



## wizardsr

Hey guys. Anyone up in Spring Lake Park? I have a small townhome place up there I'm looking to sub out, takes 45 minutes on average to plow and shovel. 1" trigger, best done during the day after.


----------



## BossPlow614

I'm about 10 min west from Spring Lake Park. Where in the city is it? PM me if you'd like.


----------



## unit28

Expect a light band of overrunning
snowfall across nrn/ern nd into nrn mn late fri into sat this weekend

a low threat prob of 4 inches or greater.

----
please check gfs Nov 9/10/11


----------



## IDST

*Events per year on average.*

Hey guys, What do you figure you go out on average per year with a one inch trigger versus a two inch trigger. All of my accounts are two inch and a buddy of mine is looking for help on three hotels over in st paul with a one inch trigger. I do seasonal contract with 90 percent of my customers and he is 100 percents per push. The hotels are looking for a seasonal contract and i honestly don't know how many times to base the pricing off? Any help would be great!


----------



## IDST

jagext;1507851 said:


> Hey guys, What do you figure you go out on average per year with a one inch trigger versus a two inch trigger. All of my accounts are two inch and a buddy of mine is looking for help on three hotels over in st paul with a one inch trigger. I do seasonal contract with 90 percent of my customers and he is 100 percents per push. The hotels are looking for a seasonal contract and i honestly don't know how many times to base the pricing off? Any help would be great!


I base my two inch contracts off 10 events per year by the way.


----------



## qualitycut

I usually do 19 
http://www.currentresults.com/Weath...nowfall-totals-snow-accumulation-averages.php


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jagext;1507851 said:


> Hey guys, What do you figure you go out on average per year with a one inch trigger versus a two inch trigger. All of my accounts are two inch and a buddy of mine is looking for help on three hotels over in st paul with a one inch trigger. I do seasonal contract with 90 percent of my customers and he is 100 percents per push. The hotels are looking for a seasonal contract and i honestly don't know how many times to base the pricing off? Any help would be great!


I base my seasonals on 1002 pushes. What are the phone numbers for those motels?? 

Actually, I figure on 18 pushes per season, which is about 54" per year, which is average.

I base mine off of 6 month contracts, so it easily breaks down to 3 pushes per month. So say you have a 1-3" price of $125 per push, the average rate would be $375 per month.

I then add in about another $50-75 per month for the one or two storms you get over 8".

I know alot of per push guys think this is low, but 2 years ago we made up the difference on moving snow. Last year I made all the money back on the overages.

2 years ago we had 89" of snow, last year we had 22". The average for those two years? 55.5". 1.5" off of average.

Also, the motels you'll have to charge a bit more, as typically you'll have to do an open up, then go back after check out, but before check in and do a curb to curb, so you'll want to add in another $50-75 / month.


----------



## banonea

I base mine of of 5 snowfalls per month. I have 2 hotels and as Lwnmwrman22 said, we do a open up before 5am then we go back around noon to clean what we can. of the 33 accounts we have only 5 are per push and I base all my contract like this and i have only lost 2 accounts over the 15 years I have been plowing and they were new contracts from last year that dont understand the money savings they would have over multi years.


----------



## IDST

Thanks for the input guys. I am trying to convert my buddy to seasonal's but he is stuck on per push. I did an excel spreadsheet for him on the properties and hopefully when he meets with the customer he understands where the seasonal is the best way to go with it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jagext;1507934 said:


> Thanks for the input guys. I am trying to convert my buddy to seasonal's but he is stuck on per push. I did an excel spreadsheet for him on the properties and hopefully when he meets with the customer he understands where the seasonal is the best way to go with it.


I'd bet your buddy doesn't go to the casino or play scratch off lottery tickets either. Probably just buys 1-2 Powerball tickets when it's over $200M.

Seasonal is definitely a gamble.

One thing I had to do this year to land a townhome was if we receive less than 20" of snow, I need to refund 10% of the winter money. If we receive less than 30" of snow, I refund 5% of the winter money.

If you want to be paid for ALL of the work you do, then do a per push / hourly agreement.

If you want to take the gamble that some years you'll have less work, some years you'll have more, but you always have money to pay for your truck / plow / house, then take the guaranteed money.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1507940 said:


> I'd bet your buddy doesn't go to the casino or play scratch off lottery tickets either. Probably just buys 1-2 Powerball tickets when it's over $200M.
> 
> Seasonal is definitely a gamble.
> 
> One thing I had to do this year to land a townhome was if we receive less than 20" of snow, I need to refund 10% of the winter money. If we receive less than 30" of snow, I refund 5% of the winter money.
> 
> If you want to be paid for ALL of the work you do, then do a per push / hourly agreement.
> 
> If you want to take the gamble that some years you'll have less work, some years you'll have more, but you always have money to pay for your truck / plow / house, then take the guaranteed money.


I do agree. last year worked great for us, but the year before I lost $15,000.00 in the first big snowfall. I dont half to give any back, but I also caint ask for more and for the most part they understand it is no different than there auto insurance, it is there when you need it.


----------



## BossPlow614

Mine are all per push/hourly. However I make sure I have enough banked away and most bills prepaid through april. Thus, snow profits are extra fun money


----------



## unit28

gfs/ecmwf both continue hinting toward major
weather system somewhere in the upper midwest for the weekend of nov
9/10.


----------



## 87chevy

unit28;1508567 said:


> gfs/ecmwf both continue hinting toward major
> weather system somewhere in the upper midwest for the weekend of nov
> 9/10.


Winter Weather Advisory just came on the TV for NE North Dakota. Guessing it'll run out before it gets to MN


----------



## ryde307

If it comes I hope it stays North. Still have alot to do before the snow.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1508785 said:


> If it comes I hope it stays North. Still have alot to do before the snow.


Agreed still have some clean ups and about a week or so of landscaping. Can hold off another week or two and o wouldn't be mad.


----------



## Advantage

I hope it goes SOUTHThumbs Up


----------



## unit28

87chevy;1508760 said:


> Winter Weather Advisory just came on the TV for NE North Dakota. Guessing it'll run out before it gets to MN


Thanks for the update,
PWAT % -/ data is falling out here. Drier lp air mass, no ridging so anything coming through in the uppers won't make it to the ground. Looks like the next weekend might be just rain if anything.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Other than Plow World in East Bethel and Countryside in Ramsey, anyone else know of shops around the cities that are open 24 hours during snows?


----------



## unit28

http://www.trucksntoysltd.com/cambrige-mn-truck-accessories.htm

these guys are in Cambridge *but not 24hrs.*
8-5 weekday
8-2 Saturday

and not in the cities either


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Some help you are unit.


----------



## snowman55

my shop is open 24-7 all winter


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1508986 said:


> Some help you are unit.


I was just trying to keep this thread near the top before falling back to page 3.
That way if some real nice people saw it, they would chime in, it worked
and you're welcome.

no
actually it was all I had .....sigh


----------



## MM&L

I have a 60 unit townhome complex in Faribault and I am looking for a subcontractor to plow it. Anyone inte
rested? Don't mean to sidetrack the thread, just thought I would ask. Forgot to say must be from that area


----------



## banonea

Advantage;1508817 said:


> I hope it goes SOUTHThumbs Up


I agree, just got the last plow truck with new wiring and going to get the other 2 plows from storage today:yow!:
Bring on the white gold babypayup


----------



## IDST

I saw what unit was talking about for next weekend. Hopefully the low pressure system swings down far enough to give us some snow. Looks like it is going to be just north and west of us as of now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Unit,

What are you thoughts on next weekend? Are we staying on the warm side?


----------



## unit28

not exactly staying warm, 

but as I posted 2 days ago looks like rain event 
then maybe some cold air behind.

The horizontal frontogenesis might be well defined but the baroclinic zone will be way north.
Also might have to start watching mesoscale discussions for the weekend. squall lines might also be prevelant.


----------



## Greenery

Look like almost 60 for next Saturday. Sounds good to me.

Snow? Maybe in December.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's only the 4th greenery... lot of month left.

I'm just trying to decide how anxious I should get with making sure all of the plow stuff is ready, or keep pushing the cleanup jobs.........


----------



## unit28

Actually looks like 50* colder Monday than Saturday temps.
Worst case


----------



## Polarismalibu

Channel 5 app on my phone is showing -4 inches Sunday into Monday next weekend


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Don't know what channel 5 app you're talking about, but everything I see, including KSTP's app says show showers possible on the back side of the storm.


----------



## BossPlow614

Agreed ^ twc app states snow showers also.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1510316 said:


> Don't know what channel 5 app you're talking about, but everything I see, including KSTP's app says show showers possible on the back side of the storm.


It is the kstp app. That's for Brooklyn park it said that. I'm not holding my breath though


----------



## IDST

i hope it's true. I've got a case a beer on it.


----------



## BossPlow614

I don't want snow yet!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ah ha!

I see it now.

Dang........


----------



## IDST

LwnmwrMan22;1510349 said:


> Ah ha!
> 
> I see it now.
> 
> Dang........


where did you find it. I downloaded kstp and can't find it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

KSTP app. Weather. Where are you. Top left. Click on that and it gives a 10 day forecast.

Sunday snow, Monday 70% snow, next Thursday 20% snow.

Take it all with a grain of salt. NWS doesn't even have a rain/snow mix in the forecast, just rain.


----------



## IDST

LwnmwrMan22;1510380 said:


> KSTP app. Weather. Where are you. Top left. Click on that and it gives a 10 day forecast.
> 
> Sunday snow, Monday 70% snow, next Thursday 20% snow.
> 
> Take it all with a grain of salt. NWS doesn't even have a rain/snow mix in the forecast, just rain.


I'm an idiot. Never scrolled down.


----------



## IDST

When's John Dee going to fire up his site again for this winter?


----------



## Advantage

jagext;1510386 said:


> When's John Dee going to fire up his site again for this winter?


I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jagext;1510386 said:


> When's John Dee going to fire up his site again for this winter?


Don't let rob guarino know you look at a different "live weather blog"!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BTW, don't look at the weather on the KSTP app now......


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1510477 said:


> BTW, don't look at the weather on the KSTP app now......


I was just coming on here to say that.


----------



## IDST

Polarismalibu;1510479 said:


> I was just coming on here to say that.


thanks a lot guys. Looks like I will have to admit defeat with my buddy. I told him I was going to pick up some Nattie Ice Light and he got upset with me.:laughing:


----------



## unit28

the first system for the weekend out of the rockies isn't so much the threat as the second coming out of the SW Main impact for MN is Southeast right now on Mon/Tue with the second system. Have looked at surface maps and havn't seen any changes for the weekend. NWS forcasted dew points for Sunday were well below the other models and made itself an outlier in that regard. These systems seem to be short lived due to the weak NAO

wanted to show the second possible trac for Mon/Tue.


----------



## IDST

unit28;1510601 said:


> the first system for the weekend out of the rockies isn't so much the threat as the second coming out of the SW Main impact for MN is Southeast right now on Mon/Tue with the second system. Have looked at surface maps and havn't seen any changes for the weekend. NWS forcasted dew points for Sunday were well below the other models and made itself an outlier in that regard. These systems seem to be short lived due to the weak NAO
> 
> wanted to show the second possible trac for Mon/Tue.


what does NAO stand for?


----------



## unit28

NAO, north atlantic oscillation
and the second has trended East, looks like Mon&Tue dry?
did see the temps not as dramatic Monday.

never mind the red X, looks like that one fizzles, unless it loons out of sight.


----------



## IDST

Quick one for you guys. I have a 2010 f350 with 20's on it. I need tires before the first snow here and I can't hardly find many choices. Any ideas where in town to go shop?? 275 65 r20.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jagext;1510779 said:


> Quick one for you guys. I have a 2010 f350 with 20's on it. I need tires before the first snow here and I can't hardly find many choices. Any ideas where in town to go shop?? 275 65 r20.


Try west side tire in corcran. They have pretty good deals.


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;1510793 said:


> Try west side tire in corcran. They have pretty good deals.


Their alright, I've used them a few times.

I find myself always going back to Discount tire, they usually have the best prices. Their service after the fact is usually better if you have problems such as flats, rotations, balancing, warranty, Etc.

Definitely dont go to pomps.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

+1 for Discount


----------



## IDST

How about brand?? I put 50,000 on my truck the last two years. I do put quite a load on the truck and trailer. thanks for the info. Discount prices look the best so far.


----------



## qualitycut

I have 23000 on my 12 ford with 20's and I need new ones already about 250 a tire sucks


----------



## IDST

I just got quoted by two places for the DuraTracs and it's going to cost me $1500 for new tires. OUCH!


----------



## IDST

I have heard no snow to 60 inches this year and I don't know who to believe. What is everybody thinking?


----------



## Greenery

Well, I have a lot of people switching to a per time basis so I am hoping for 30 2" snowfalls.


----------



## BossPlow614

Agreed with greenery! Thatll get back at the [email protected] that wanted to do per push because last yr was nothing yet they seem to forget the yr before was astronomical. 
[Insert evil facial expression with money raining in background smiley face]


----------



## IDST

I have had a few that wanted to do that as well and I was able to keep them on seasonal by showing them just the last two years on what it would of cost them per push versus seasonal. It averaged out to exactly what my contract states. 45 inches. This is only my second year with my own plowing business down here in the cities so next year I will be pushing 3 year contracts with my repeat customers for sure. I just don't know how to approach it and what kind of offer I should be giving them for the 3 year deal. I do the church that I am a member at for $72.00 per hour (too cheap by the way). and two years ago it was around $5000 for the year and last year was $800. they always pay within a week which is nice but I do it faster than the guy they had doing it before and he charged $80. If it were anybody else I would really raise my rate but not sure how to do it. I should charge more than give them a "donation"?


----------



## Tbrothers

try tire rack it saved me about $350 even after paying shipping. took them to a goodyear and they charged me $19 per tire to mount and balance.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1511052 said:


> I have 23000 on my 12 ford with 20's and I need new ones already about 250 a tire sucks


What did you get for tires?? I had 48,000 before I had to put tires on.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone downtown Minneapolis want to discuss doing some work?

I'm submitting a bid for some properties on Washington Ave and might need some help periodically.


----------



## IDST

LwnmwrMan22;1512308 said:


> Anyone downtown Minneapolis want to discuss doing some work?
> 
> I'm submitting a bid for some properties on Washington Ave and might need some help periodically.


what kind of help and when. during or after snow??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I might need some help opening the drive lanes and an alley during a storm.

I can get the lots cleared once it stops.


----------



## TKLAWN

Sleet and rain mix. Might get a little slippery.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1508929 said:


> Other than Plow World in East Bethel and Countryside in Ramsey, anyone else know of shops around the cities that are open 24 hours during snows?


Truck Utilities


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1513327 said:


> Sleet and rain mix. Might get a little slippery.


Might not!


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1512308 said:


> Anyone downtown Minneapolis want to discuss doing some work?
> 
> I'm submitting a bid for some properties on Washington Ave and might need some help periodically.


I have a property on 16th and washington we do. I might be able to help out depending on what needs to be done timing wise


----------



## Polarismalibu

We have flakes falling in Brooklyn Park.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1513523 said:


> I have a property on 16th and washington we do. I might be able to help out depending on what needs to be done timing wise


Mine is around 6xx Washington, if we land the account.

I'm calling in the morning to follow up.


----------



## IDST

anybody salt this morning?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jagext;1513855 said:


> anybody salt this morning?


 I am on my way to use the backpack blower on some sidewalks at a senior assisted living place, does that count?


----------



## Camden

MN-DOTs cameras make it look like there's quite a mess in some areas.


----------



## IDST

I stopped at sam's club in St. louis park this morning for some supplies and watched two people bite the dust in the parking lot.


----------



## IDST

LwnmwrMan22;1513879 said:


> I am on my way to use the backpack blower on some sidewalks at a senior assisted living place, does that count?


I would say yes!

Did you get your account on Washington??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jagext;1513888 said:


> I would say yes!
> 
> Did you get your account on Washington??


I I bid it fairly high considering I have to come down from Forest Lake. I don't think I'll get it but you never know.


----------



## bwrsbn

Anyone service Maplewood? Got a web lead for a residential. Let me know thanks!


----------



## Deershack

I do salting and sand/salt on the E. side of the metro. Other areas as needed.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

John Dee is up and running, if you haven't checked lately.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Dave Dahl is predicting 61" this year. I am going with 68" with a third of that coming in March.

Now before anyone knocks the early season predictions and how wrong they were last year I still would rather have something to look forward to even if it doesn't happen.:crying:


----------



## tacovic

Deershack;1515127 said:


> I do salting and sand/salt on the E. side of the metro. Other areas as needed.


I might have some work for you. Message me your number.


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;1515594 said:


> Dave Dahl is predicting 61" this year. I am going with 68" with a third of that coming in March.
> 
> Now before anyone knocks the early season predictions and how wrong they were last year I still would rather have something to look forward to even if it doesn't happen.:crying:


Im predicting 52" I like yours more though.

On a side note is anyone looking for a 06 F550 dump.
We looked for a truck for awhile couldnt find one so bought this cab and chassis from burnsvile dodge a month ago brought the truck straight to stonebrooke equip. and had a brand new 11' rugby contractor dump installed. We painted it black installed all LED lights new fenders and so on. anyways a truck like we were looking for came up for sale and ended up purchasing that. So now we have this truck and don't need it. We are looking to get out of it what we have in. 25k. It's slightly more than others out there but has brand new box and hoist and is an extremly clean truck. I will get pics later.


----------



## wizardsr

LMAO at the CCO weather guy! :laughing: That mustache thing he's growing makes him look like he just time warped from the 70's! :laughing:


----------



## TKLAWN

How about little Sven. He looks like a 14 year old just hitting puberty.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I was out plowing today!!


----------



## BossPlow614

I could use an actual plow for the amount of leaves I've moved this season.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The belts on both of the baggers broke, and the in-laws are coming today (Monday) from PA so the wife was insisting I get the yard cleaned up.

I used the back pack blowers to get the leaves to the drive, then put the plow on and pushed them over where I could load them with the tractor to haul them to my compost pile.


----------



## BossPlow614

Why not use a mower?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Mower?? For.... bagging? My bagger blower belts broke. No one had a 107" belt on Sunday.


----------



## BossPlow614

Sorry, didn't see that part about the belts breaking.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

John Dee says a couple inches of snow a week from today.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1518305 said:


> John Dee says a couple inches of snow a week from today.


I have seen a few different sites saying that also.


----------



## IDST

Just watched the Weather Channels 3 month extended forcast for temperature. Dec and Jan colder than usual with the jet stream centered over mpls/st. paul and feb much colder. With the jet stream centered over us is that giving us more/less snow???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

John Dee took next week's snow out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Who pays attention to anything the weather channel says? The only thing they are good for is to put people in harm's way. With that said, alot of storms ride the jet stream, so if it was centered over us, colder than average, then yes, theoretically there should be more snow.


BTW, I just got an email from my property in Minneapolis. They hope to have a decision by tomorrow afternoon. :crazy:


----------



## 4x4Farmer

well once again I see the northern half of north dakota and Minnesota are going to get it for thanksgiving day! Send that stuff south 50 miles! We cant catch a break here. They have already gotten 3 or 4 plowable events just to the north of us this year and we haven't gotten a dam thing!


----------



## 4x4Farmer

This is what they are talking about....I think the map was made by a 5 year old. lol


----------



## IDST

LwnmwrMan22;1518502 said:


> Who pays attention to anything the weather channel says? The only thing they are good for is to put people in harm's way. With that said, alot of storms ride the jet stream, so if it was centered over us, colder than average, then yes, theoretically there should be more snow.
> 
> BTW, I just got an email from my property in Minneapolis. They hope to have a decision by tomorrow afternoon. :crazy:


What where they planning to do if we got a november storm??


----------



## qualitycut

We just finished are last landscape job today would be nice to have a week or so off


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Everyone except Accu has pretty much pulled the snow out.


----------



## ryde307

I got a call this morning to plan for salting tonight. Just checked some sites looks like there is a quick moving band coming through with some rain and snow. With temps dropping quickly should end up with an icy situation tonight/tomorrow.

Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1519578 said:


> I got a call this morning to plan for salting tonight. Just checked some sites looks like there is a quick moving band coming through with some rain and snow. With temps dropping quickly should end up with an icy situation tonight/tomorrow.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving.


I would have to guess the ground temps will be pretty warm yet with it in the mid fifties today. Looks like a better shot well west of the city. Better salt all those Targets, Sears and whatever else opens in 8 hours:laughing:

Happy Thanksgiving.ussmileyflag


----------



## Greenery

Its getting pretty white out there.

I need one more week please weatherman. 

Happy turkeyday


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bring it on!


----------



## Camden

The roads in central MN are horrible. MN-DOT is not out and that just blows me away. There are going to be deaths if they don't get some salt put down soon.
My wife and I just stopped to help a couple guys in Baxter who rolled their SUV. They would've been toast if their airbags didn't deploy.


----------



## RRSS

Ive got some good snow coverage here in Fargo. Hard to tell how much cause it blowing around pretty good. Definitely pushable though!


----------



## ryde307

Camden Thats good of you to stop. I am sure those guys are very grateful today.

We are going out at 9. It does look like the large blob in north dakota is starting to drop south but most animations I see don't continue long enough to show more. At this point I hope not but we will see.


----------



## BossPlow614

Are we going to get accumulation in the metro? I'm out of the state until Sunday.


----------



## RRSS

I was watching modals all day and it didn't look like we were going to get anything and then all of the sudden it dropped south and it just kept on coming and it looks like it will be here for awhile yet. Good for business! Have all our loader guys coming in at 10 tonight to start cleaning stuff up for the big mad mob that will be out at midnight!


----------



## djagusch

Anybody read the latest from NWS? I'm giving all the weathermen and nws a F for this storm.


----------



## maverjohn

We have about a inch here so far, don't think we will get enough to push tho


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That snow in North Dakota will hit at least the north metro.

You guys in the cities, do you have white roads yet?

They were white here, but they are still melting down even though it's 25.


----------



## snowman55

noaa says another band 12-3 am less than 1"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

All of our roads (even the dirt ones) are just about melted down.

The wind has picked up to 30 mph, so I'm thinking the flurries / snow showers that are coming through from Moorhead are going to blow around more than stack up.

You guys that are heading out at 9, HURRY UP BEFORE IT'S GONE!!!!


----------



## unit28

I'll be bringing the truck through at 4AM. Got to get me some McD's first and then to TSC to pick up some live traps. 2 fer 20, heck of a deal.
Will be hunting in the snow tomorrow and checking on some rat holes by the ponds.
I think we should have 3" on the ground back in the woods tomorrow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Roads are just wet in MPLS. The wind is strong enough that the sidewalks are starting to dry. Not going anywhere for me. Usually I love a good surprise but I'm fine if this is a flop.


----------



## BossPlow614

Twc app stating 1-4" possible for anoka, mn (where my 1" trigger lot is.


----------



## tacovic

Im salting walks and lots tonight here in the east metro.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

EmJay...

I do 4 McD's in **** Rapids, I live just north of Forest Lake.

We have about 2-3" on the grass, but the roads have pretty much melted down.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Look up MnDot's traffic. You can look at all of the traffic cams around the cities. All roads are basically black.


----------



## BossPlow614

Good to hear. I'm 950 miles away and triple checked the forecast prior to leaving and was rly hoping to not have any potential for accumulation.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I did the same, cept I was only 150 miles and had a ride home so the family could spend more time with the inlaws.

I'm on my way to C.R. to do a visual. I will post in about 30 minutes what I visually see. If there is an issue, you will know about it.


----------



## ryde307

Just got back in. Things are getting really slick. Most sidewalks were dry by the time we got there. Any lots with moisture got pretty icy.
The problem now is this snow keeps developing. Decided to call it a night and go back out in the AM if need be.


----------



## Greenery

Side streets are all white. Parking lots have 1/2 - 1 inch drifts. Still snowing pretty decently in the west metro.


----------



## Greenery

EmJayDub;1519849 said:


> Good to hear. I'm 950 miles away and triple checked the forecast prior to leaving and was rly hoping to not have any potential for accumulation.


I would say you could easily have some drifting in certain areas that would meet your trigger.


----------



## millsaps118

I was in Maple Grove, almost all parking lots had a coating of ice on em. small stretches of curb lines had 2-3" of drifted snow depending on how the wind was blowing. I salted a bunch of stuff that I knew was going to open for black Friday. That wind is NASTY!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

There's a heavy coating on the lots in **** Rapids/Andover. More ice than snow.


----------



## millsaps118

LMM22 did you drive thru New Brighton/Arden Hills? Status??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just took a nap, sorry. 

I'm gonna run from Andover down to White Bear Lake. I will post what I see then.


----------



## djagusch

The blob in the west metro is going to make a mess in a hr or so by the look of its size.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

65 and Hwy 10. The same iced over lots. Snow is falling but it is blowing all over the place not really stacking up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Very very few Municipal salt trucks out I see a handful of contractors sitting around waiting.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I hope it dose not build up to anything I cleaned up some drifts and blew my blower radiator hose off. fixed that went back to a few other property's and on my way back the coolant blew out somewhere else


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Same thing in Arden Hills.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

WBL hardly.has snow on the parking lots at all.


----------



## millsaps118

LwnmwrMan22;1519867 said:


> Same thing in Arden Hills.


Thx!! U pulling all-nighter after that power nap?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Heading home now. Will have some sidewalk work once the snow stops and gotta get some ice melt.


----------



## tacovic

Anyone willing or know someone willing to salt a lot in the east metro. Its an emergency and need someone out there ASAP.


----------



## snowman55

where/ i have a truck in stpaul right now. times running out


----------



## tacovic

snowman55;1519885 said:


> where/ i have a truck in stpaul right now. times running out


Woodbury right off of 94. Call me at 651-245-2599


----------



## BossPlow614

My property in Anoka called, they're just looking for salting. Definitely did not see this coming when I went out of town for the weekend.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I ended up getting 3 calls for salt.


----------



## tacovic

Snowman55 pulled through for me last night. Very thankful and looking forward to working with him this year.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Here we go again. This morning a 20 percent chance of snow. Now it's up to 50 percent.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1520468 said:


> Here we go again. This morning a 20 percent chance of snow. Now it's up to 50 percent.


Great. I wont be home until late Sunday night!! How much and who forecasted it?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS and Accuweather. Both only say a few tenths or a dusting, but that's at most what was forecasted on Thursday. If that much.


----------



## BossPlow614

When is it supposed to happen?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Before midnight


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Jesus. Now it's gone from less than 1/2" to less than 1". EXACTLY the same timing and slow increase as the other night. Main difference today is the roads / parking lots are cold. No melt today, no 30 mph winds to blow the snow into mini drifts.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1520559 said:


> Jesus. Now it's gone from less than 1/2" to less than 1". EXACTLY the same timing and slow increase as the other night. Main difference today is the roads / parking lots are cold. No melt today, no 30 mph winds to blow the snow into mini drifts.


What are you reading??


----------



## Polarismalibu

I don't see anything saying that.. where did you see this?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wyoming MN area.


----------



## BossPlow614

The NWS website hasnt changed anything since I read it a couple hrs ago. I did look at the NWS forecast for Wyoming, MN and it does state what Lnwmrwman22 is stating about half an inch possible. It is a different forecast for Champlin (and I'm sure the same for areas south), doesn't state anything for potential accumulation.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's dumb. They changed my area, specifically. There are areas about 15 miles north that just say scattered snow showers. 15 miles south or west, no mention of any accumulation at all. 

We plow everything at 1". I have townhomes that are a trigger of anything that falls for the sidewalks, whether 4 snowflakes or 3'.

At least 1/2 of my accounts are closed tomorrow, I do a fair amount of banks, couple of charter schools.


----------



## djagusch

The weather story at nws has a good map for the area


----------



## ryde307

It looks like it will be only in the north metro. Around a half inch.
We were still called to be ready to salt tonight.


----------



## Deershack

The Thursday snow caught me by surprise. I hadn't' picked up any salt yet because I was waiting for my DOT inspection and for a hydraulic leak to be fixed. Sorry to those who called. Hope to have everything ready this week if the parts arrive.


----------



## unit28

Nothing precipitated and we gained a little surface sublimation overnight.

with the little bit of refelctivity near .01units, low dew's and humidity.
the boot stepped right over us.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1519840 said:


> EmJay...
> 
> I do 4 McD's in **** Rapids, I live just north of Forest Lake.
> 
> We have about 2-3" on the grass, but the roads have pretty much melted down.


Got a question for ya LwnmwrMan, How are your Mcd's to plow for. what kind of trigger do you have for them and do they have you salt. I do all 7 in the rochester area and I just got them to drop from a 4" trigger last year to a 2" trigger this year, and getting them to salt is like pulling teeth:realmad:. I put a clause in my contract to cover my ass in case somone falls or cracks a car up. Just wondering if they are the same way up there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1521164 said:


> Got a question for ya LwnmwrMan, How are your Mcd's to plow for. what kind of trigger do you have for them and do they have you salt. I do all 7 in the rochester area and I just got them to drop from a 4" trigger last year to a 2" trigger this year, and getting them to salt is like pulling teeth:realmad:. I put a clause in my contract to cover my ass in case somone falls or cracks a car up. Just wondering if they are the same way up there.


I'm doing them on a flat monthly rate with a 1" trigger. Salt and shoveling are their responsibility, I only plow. Any extra stacking, or if they call me to salt is time and materials.

I got a check for November and didn't do anything but go out and put markers in and introduce myself to each store's general manager. 

I DID have to agree to do April for an hourly rate of $90 / hour / truck instead of the monthly rate. Basically 5 hours in April per store and they should have gone with the monthly fee.

I'm liking the November invoicing right now, that's for sure.


----------



## unit28

drove through a heckuva snowstorm late yesterday afternoon.
Coming back south of mcGreggor, could not see the road at 530, was snowing so hard.
To bad I was in the car, because with the truck, I could have hauled some with.

Still sitting in severe drought conditions here.


----------



## BossPlow614

unit28;1521728 said:


> drove through a heckuva snowstorm late yesterday afternoon.
> Coming back south of mcGreggor, could not see the road at 530, was snowing so hard.
> To bad I was in the car, because with the truck, I could have hauled some with.
> 
> Still sitting in severe drought conditions here.


Where are you based out of?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Unit is in the Cambridge/ Isanti area. McGregor is north of Mille Lacs. Northern MN picked up a couple of inches yesterday.


----------



## Polarismalibu

There talking rain and almost 50 this weekend and early next week I think


----------



## BossPlow614

I know where McGregor is. That area and north got a decent amt this wknd. Including Duluth where snocross was fri-sun.


----------



## Advantage

We pushed Thursday night 2-4" then again on Saturday night 1-3"
Thursday night/Friday morning was a bit crazy with all the shoppers and the 40mph winds.
I'd say it was a good start.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1521275 said:


> I'm doing them on a flat monthly rate with a 1" trigger. Salt and shoveling are their responsibility, I only plow. Any extra stacking, or if they call me to salt is time and materials.
> 
> I got a check for November and didn't do anything but go out and put markers in and introduce myself to each store's general manager.
> 
> I DID have to agree to do April for an hourly rate of $90 / hour / truck instead of the monthly rate. Basically 5 hours in April per store and they should have gone with the monthly fee.
> 
> I'm liking the November invoicing right now, that's for sure.


Most of my accounts are monthly flat rate and i offered to them and they didnt want to take it. with any luck we have a good winter an do allot of plowing and we can get them to do it next year. we got them to drop from 4" to 2" on the trigger so we will be plowing more this year than last year, maby that will change there mindThumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1521900 said:


> Most of my accounts are monthly flat rate and i offered to them and they didnt want to take it. with any luck we have a good winter an do allot of plowing and we can get them to do it next year. we got them to drop from 4" to 2" on the trigger so we will be plowing more this year than last year, maby that will change there mindThumbs Up


I hear ya. I couldn't imagine having a commercial place with TONS of foot traffic at a 4" trigger.

I know that the snow / ice we had on Thursday / Friday, the McD's lots were all melted down by noon with all of the salt drug in off of the roads, but 4" would be a little ridiculous.

Also, for those concerned previously, I emailed my property in Minneapolis this morning, wondering if a decision was indeed made last week. I stated that if not, and if one was not made this week, that we will regretfully rescind our bid on Friday.

I got an email back that said that they definitely plan on making a decision in the next day or two. Which one of you lowballers are dragging your feet on getting your bid in?? 

I emailed back and stated that we would not send a bill for November, but that they use my flat fee, that the averages stay the same, and if we received more than 5/6 of 55", then they owe me money at the end of the season. I also stated again that we will still rescind our bid on the end of the business day Friday if no decision is made.

I don't need to start plowing a sizeable storm, only to have them finally decide and then have to juggle equipment / manpower.

I'm sure they are dragging their feet, seeing if they can get out from a month's worth of paying.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1521908 said:


> I'm sure they are dragging their feet, seeing if they can get out from a month's worth of paying.


I had a little job last week try that one on me. I told them that it doesn't work that way. If they wanted us to do it they have to pay for November. I made a deal with them in the end where they will make 4 larger payments starting in December vs. 5 starting in Nov. Works for me. The job is surrounded by larger jobs we already have so I thought I would let the guy think he is getting some sort of deal.


----------



## ringahding1

We just finished up Fall Leaf Clean Up last week and it already seems like a long winter. I am bored out of my mind already! 

I haven't even had an opportunity to bill for most of the clean ups and the snow checks are flying in. Loving this November also.....except for the boredom


----------



## OC&D

Well, here we are again going into December with not a single decent snow event in November. It's really no wonder so many customers drag their feet on signing flat monthly contracts. Everything I do is per push, so I'm a little jealous of you guys with monthly contracts at this point. Granted, many of you weren't so happy two years ago....but last year sucked for me. I'm hoping for an average winter, which would be a vast improvement over last winter.


----------



## ringahding1

OC&D;1522109 said:


> Granted, many of you weren't so happy two years ago....but last year sucked for me. I'm hoping for an average winter, which would be a vast improvement over last winter.


To tell ya the truth I personally was not happy about two years ago. It was due to the fact we were stiffed $4k by a property management group that we were plowing 2 of their commercial properties.

Yes, and the season was not even over yet(Feb. 20th we ended it...remember that day?)
This Fxxxxxg guy kept saying iiiiiissssh about "Budget", finally told him if he cannot get all of our $$$$ by the time the 1st snow flake fell, your businesses will be shut down. Sure enough we got, what was it again? 2 feet! !

Man we were at both of the properties 13 times from December 11th-13th, 2010...all of our commercials were ready for business by 7.am. on Monday the 13th! I remember these dates very well, because I still have flashbacks of them...hahaha

Now the real reason I was not burning this guys house down or blowing up his office, was the residential customers we had and still have. They saved our ass!! !

Even though I paid my guys out of my own pocket, we did it. Very trying, but I just absolutely love this industry! !

We all have been taken, hopefully this helps someone.

FYI ~ Through the grapevine(Stillwater does love to talk)it sounds like KARMA is about to get him bankrupt....


----------



## OC&D

Boy that sucks. $4k is a hit for just about anyone.

I'm fortunate in that all of my accounts I've had for many years, the newest one is 6 years old, the oldest I've had for 19 years this year. I've never had a non-payer for snow. I do, however, have one cheeseball that can take months to pay, but he always does pay (I seem to think that this is fairly common with restaurant owners, even the higher-end ones as this one is).


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It can go both ways with the flat fees.

We had an account last year, an apartment that was $2,000 / month. I bought a Kubota RTV with a 6.6' Boss V that we put onsite for this specific property. 

Last year we didn't have any snow in Nov., minimal in December, and they bailed on me, leaving me with the payment, piece of equipment, and no work for one of my better employees in the middle of the season.

2 years ago, I had to borrow money to keep operating with all of the flat fees we were running on. Last year brought the 2 years back to dead even average.

I sell it as snowplowing insurance. I need to make house payments, truck payments, insurance payments. If I don't have money to cover these fixed expenses, I will have to get a regular job. If I have a regular job, I will not be able to service your property 24/7.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ring,

Sorry to hear about the guy that stiffed you, that always sucks. Hopefully your other contracts made up for it which it sounds like they did. I would love another 2010 but we have since added a few more seasonal deals which is nice when its not snowing. We like a nice mix so we still have a good reason to actually want it to snow.

P.S. Why is your font bigger than everyone else?


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1521908 said:


> I'm sure they are dragging their feet, seeing if they can get out from a month's worth of paying.


Today I had a seasonal account ask for a break on their November invoice because it's only snowed once. What a great way to start the season.


----------



## kevlars

Hey, Camden, ask them if they would be willing to pay you more, if we get higher than average snow in December and January?

Kevlars


----------



## BossPlow614

That's one reason I hate snow already. Cheap idiots. I had to explain to a client (landscape maint) tonight that called and requested a per push contract (thankfully she'll sign a contract instead of it being "on-call" like some morons) because she thinks we won't have much snow this year. I explained to her that the combination of the past two years equals out to average and that no one can really predict snowfall totals but it was her choice as the client to pick what she wants. All of my accounts this year are per push. As one other guy had said, I hope for 30 2" storms!!!!


----------



## Camden

kevlars;1522488 said:


> Hey, Camden, ask them if they would be willing to pay you more, if we get higher than average snow in December and January?
> 
> Kevlars


Exactly! I'm actually going to see if they'd be more comfortable reverting back to per push billing. That's what they've been every year up until this year and it was my idea to switch them over. I should've left well-enough alone.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1522502 said:


> Exactly! I'm actually going to see if they'd be more comfortable reverting back to per push billing. That's what they've been every year up until this year and it was my idea to switch them over. I should've left well-enough alone.


I'll bet they go for it. Then in mid January after it has snowed ten times they will want to go back and pay for November


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

90% of my accounts are flat rate for the year, snowplowing, lawn maintenance, irrigation service, fertilizing, mulch, all included then divided by 12.

However, I've been getting a little creative lately with the snowplowing.

I have 1 account that I bill out on a bell curve in the winter. My winter services cover 6 months, November - April.

For ease, let's say I charge $3600 for the winter. I base my snowplowing on 18 snowfalls per season. So in November and April, I bill out for 1 snowfall. $200 for each month.

In December and March I bill out for 2 snowfalls each month, so $400 each month.

In January and February, I bill out for 6 snowfalls each month, so $1,200 each month.

This does a couple of things. It helps with my cash flow, as typically we are getting more snow Jan-Feb than Nov / April. Also, it eases the customer into the billing cycle as it probably snowed more than 2 times in December, so I can justify the larger bill in January easier. Lastly, it's a mind trick. There's a small bill in April, so next season, they don't have it stuck in their head that "holy crap we paid alot of money last year". It eases them back out of the payments.

The other plan that I've had to do at a couple of accounts is to offer discounts, or a tiered billing instead of just a straight up flat fee.

If we receive less than 30" of snow, then I offer a 5% refund on May's invoice. If we receive less than 20" of snow, then I offer a 10% refund on May's invoice. It goes the other way as well. If we receive more than 70" of snow, I get 5% more on May's invoice, 80" of snow, I get 10% more.

It's not a lot of money either way, but it shows the customer that you're trying to work with them, rather than just cram something down their throat.


----------



## IDST

Anybody know CSS commercial snow services. I saw one of their rigs up at Lowes in Plymouth. Weird looking truck just wondering what the heck it is. i took a picture but it has their phone number on it and don't want to post it if they wouldn't want it. I suppose I could edit out their number


----------



## banonea

ringahding1;1521995 said:


> We just finished up Fall Leaf Clean Up last week and it already seems like a long winter. I am bored out of my mind already!
> 
> I haven't even had an opportunity to bill for most of the clean ups and the snow checks are flying in. Loving this November also.....except for the boredom


I hear ya, I dont mind making money for nothing, but if I rearainge the house 1 more time my wife is going to kill meThumbs Up


----------



## banonea

ringahding1;1522165 said:


> To tell ya the truth I personally was not happy about two years ago. It was due to the fact we were stiffed $4k by a property management group that we were plowing 2 of their commercial properties.
> 
> Yes, and the season was not even over yet(Feb. 20th we ended it...remember that day?)
> This Fxxxxxg guy kept saying iiiiiissssh about "Budget", finally told him if he cannot get all of our $$$$ by the time the 1st snow flake fell, your businesses will be shut down. Sure enough we got, what was it again? 2 feet! !
> 
> Man we were at both of the properties 13 times from December 11th-13th, 2010...all of our commercials were ready for business by 7.am. on Monday the 13th! I remember these dates very well, because I still have flashbacks of them...hahaha
> 
> Now the real reason I was not burning this guys house down or blowing up his office, was the residential customers we had and still have. They saved our ass!! !
> 
> Even though I paid my guys out of my own pocket, we did it. Very trying, but I just absolutely love this industry! !
> 
> We all have been taken, hopefully this helps someone.
> 
> FYI ~ Through the grapevine(Stillwater does love to talk)it sounds like KARMA is about to get him bankrupt....


2 years ago, in the 1st big storm we got in Rochester, I lost $15,000.00. I split 1 plow in 2, had a plow fall off and ran over it with the truck, broke my skid loader, had to buy a truck out of desperation( and paid WAY to much for it) and every time I dropped the blade something broke. we spent 4 days doing nothing but plowing, 24 hours a day, no sleep. We only stopped to fuel up and S##T. then spent the next week fixing equipment. I used over 10lb of welding wire ( anyone who welds knows that's ALLOT of wire) Thank god I know a guy who is a hydraulic and wiring expert and a metal fab guy or I would have been done. then to top it off, i got screwed $5,000.00 by a account that we were sub to on 5 daycare. I will never sub to anyone ever again. 
I am hoping for 3" every other day, that's all I want, i am not greedy


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1522672 said:


> 90% of my accounts are flat rate for the year, snowplowing, lawn maintenance, irrigation service, fertilizing, mulch, all included then divided by 12.
> 
> However, I've been getting a little creative lately with the snowplowing.
> 
> I have 1 account that I bill out on a bell curve in the winter. My winter services cover 6 months, November - April.
> 
> For ease, let's say I charge $3600 for the winter. I base my snowplowing on 18 snowfalls per season. So in November and April, I bill out for 1 snowfall. $200 for each month.
> 
> In December and March I bill out for 2 snowfalls each month, so $400 each month.
> 
> In January and February, I bill out for 6 snowfalls each month, so $1,200 each month.
> 
> This does a couple of things. It helps with my cash flow, as typically we are getting more snow Jan-Feb than Nov / April. Also, it eases the customer into the billing cycle as it probably snowed more than 2 times in December, so I can justify the larger bill in January easier. Lastly, it's a mind trick. There's a small bill in April, so next season, they don't have it stuck in their head that "holy crap we paid alot of money last year". It eases them back out of the payments.
> 
> The other plan that I've had to do at a couple of accounts is to offer discounts, or a tiered billing instead of just a straight up flat fee.
> 
> If we receive less than 30" of snow, then I offer a 5% refund on May's invoice. If we receive less than 20" of snow, then I offer a 10% refund on May's invoice. It goes the other way as well. If we receive more than 70" of snow, I get 5% more on May's invoice, 80" of snow, I get 10% more.
> 
> It's not a lot of money either way, but it shows the customer that you're trying to work with them, rather than just cram something down their throat.


I left all of my monthly accounts at the same price as last year with no price increase and then told them that was are way of saying " Thank You" for returning and that we are giving them a discount for this year because last year was so light and all but 1 of them returned. the only one we lost was a new account last year and they were a corporate account. I come to find out later from the manager that the company took the decision out of his hands and the guy that got it under bid us by $30.00 per push with salt included, he can have it. when he screws it up ( he is the guy that had the year before and never took Care of them) they will call.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1522773 said:


> 2 years ago, in the 1st big storm we got in Rochester, I lost $15,000.00. I split 1 plow in 2, had a plow fall off and ran over it with the truck, broke my skid loader, had to buy a truck out of desperation( and paid WAY to much for it) and every time I dropped the blade something broke. we spent 4 days doing nothing but plowing, 24 hours a day, no sleep. We only stopped to fuel up and S##T. then spent the next week fixing equipment. I used over 10lb of welding wire ( anyone who welds knows that's ALLOT of wire) Thank god I know a guy who is a hydraulic and wiring expert and a metal fab guy or I would have been done. then to top it off, i got screwed $5,000.00 by a account that we were sub to on 5 daycare. I will never sub to anyone ever again.
> I am hoping for 3" every other day, that's all I want, i am not greedy


That's a hell of a lot of problems. We have had those days on 2" storms but somehow made it through the big one a couple years ago unscathed. 
I have to know, how did your plow fall off? I'm with you on the 3" storms every other day but I have to say that we made a ton of dough from that storm. If you get through it and you're getting paid per push they can be fun when you're done. We haul snow as well and that's where the larger storms really come through. We had all of our large trucks hauling for about 45 days straight. payup. I'll take anything at this point to get the ball rolling.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wait til the end of next week, maybe.....


----------



## Green Grass

ringahding1;1522165 said:


> To tell ya the truth I personally was not happy about two years ago. It was due to the fact we were stiffed $4k by a property management group that we were plowing 2 of their commercial properties.
> 
> Yes, and the season was not even over yet(Feb. 20th we ended it...remember that day?)
> This Fxxxxxg guy kept saying iiiiiissssh about "Budget", finally told him if he cannot get all of our $$$$ by the time the 1st snow flake fell, your businesses will be shut down. Sure enough we got, what was it again? 2 feet! !
> 
> Man we were at both of the properties 13 times from December 11th-13th, 2010...all of our commercials were ready for business by 7.am. on Monday the 13th! I remember these dates very well, because I still have flashbacks of them...hahaha
> 
> Now the real reason I was not burning this guys house down or blowing up his office, was the residential customers we had and still have. They saved our ass!! !
> 
> Even though I paid my guys out of my own pocket, we did it. Very trying, but I just absolutely love this industry! !
> 
> We all have been taken, hopefully this helps someone.
> 
> FYI ~ Through the grapevine(Stillwater does love to talk)it sounds like KARMA is about to get him bankrupt....


Had something similar last year. Subbed for another contractor at one commercial property he paid november and december then desided that since we where not getting much snow he shouldn't pay us the $4000kids he owed for the rest of the season. Got a lawyer took him to court won and still have not seen a penny. The sheriff should be going to get some equipment in two weeks if they don't pay.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1523346 said:


> Wait til the end of next week, maybe.....


If anything it could be a big slam of arctic air. The polar vortex that's being blocked
may split and drop a portion of the coldest air we haven't experienced yet this season.

.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1523424 said:


> If anything it could be a big slam of arctic air. The polar vortex that's being blocked
> may split and drop a portion of the coldest air we haven't experienced yet this season.
> 
> .


Sounds like good hockey rink weather to me


----------



## Drakeslayer

jagext;1522737 said:


> Anybody know CSS commercial snow services. I saw one of their rigs up at Lowes in Plymouth. Weird looking truck just wondering what the heck it is. i took a picture but it has their phone number on it and don't want to post it if they wouldn't want it. I suppose I could edit out their number


I saw it last year. I think it is a refurbished Abrams tank with a 10' douglas dynamics hybrid.wesport


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1523330 said:


> That's a hell of a lot of problems. We have had those days on 2" storms but somehow made it through the big one a couple years ago unscathed.
> I have to know, how did your plow fall off? I'm with you on the 3" storms every other day but I have to say that we made a ton of dough from that storm. If you get through it and you're getting paid per push they can be fun when you're done. We haul snow as well and that's where the larger storms really come through. We had all of our large trucks hauling for about 45 days straight. payup. I'll take anything at this point to get the ball rolling.


the problem we had in Rochester was the snow was blowing so hard it made the drifts like concrete. when you would hit them it hurt and my brother took too big of a bite and it broke the welds on the truck frame :realmad: not a good night. I almost quit that storm. we had so many people with the " 7 snowflake syndrome, ( ware they think there 7 snowflakes are the most important on the planet) and i almost hit my point, but a good chewing out of a account that fired us when they weren't even the ones that hired us ( that's a WHOLE different story ) made me feel betterThumbs Up


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;1523368 said:


> Had something similar last year. Subbed for another contractor at one commercial property he paid november and december then desided that since we where not getting much snow he shouldn't pay us the $4000kids he owed for the rest of the season. Got a lawyer took him to court won and still have not seen a penny. The sheriff should be going to get some equipment in two weeks if they don't pay.


good for youpayup


----------



## OC&D

Weather Underground is saying 61F on Monday, NWS is saying 54F. Maybe I should break out my golf clubs?

Nah. I'll probably go to the range and shoot some trap or something.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Maybe I can finish cleaning my own yard?? Most of my equipment got stuck out in the Thanksgiving snow, so I'm hoping it warms up so it can thaw out so I can put it in storage.


----------



## OC&D

Yeah. I've got about 150' of frozen garden hose that may have to go in the garage under the heater to thaw out. That should be fun. I was hoping not to do that since I didn't really want to move the hose when it is frozen. It would be easier if it wasn't strung out all over the yard.


----------



## millsaps118

I'll take the warm up. I got 6 miles of private roads that we need to finish marking out. Right now the grounds froze enough to where we can't hammer them cheap fiberglass stakes in.


----------



## Deershack

Still hoping to find a pump for my L800. One I have had a cracked case. Got that welded and now find out the vanes inside are shot and not worth rebuilding. Hoping I can find a pump before the freezing rain forecasted for Fri morning gets here.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Do any of you know a place I can find a cab kit for my case 1840?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

millsaps118;1524336 said:


> I'll take the warm up. I got 6 miles of private roads that we need to finish marking out. Right now the grounds froze enough to where we can't hammer them cheap fiberglass stakes in.


We use a 3/16" or whatever diameter your stakes are, concrete drill bit in a cordless drill.


----------



## millsaps118

Thx for the tip!!!!!! That didn't even cross my mind to use a drill


----------



## ryde307

I was going to mention the drill also but lwnmwrman beat me to it. Use a masonry bit. We drill them a bit larger and put a little water in the hole it will freeze and hold it solid.


----------



## ryde307

Question about bulk salt. Where does everyone get salt? approx what do you pay per ton. We go through around 200 ton and pay $82 per ton delivered. The salt comes from cargill but through another company.
Last season was around $75 a ton and wasn't aware of the price increase until we had the first load coming. So I am looking at other options.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

John Dee says due to a major shift in patterns, he is coming out with a new seasonal outlook around NEXT weekend.

Hmmmm....


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1524691 said:


> John Dee says due to a major shift in patterns, he is coming out with a new seasonal outlook around NEXT weekend.
> 
> Hmmmm....


I saw that on his page the other day as well. Even though its been quiet so far it is still early in the year. I remember plenty of years where we didn't plow until deep into December and ended with an avg. or above season. He and others talked a lot about El Nino so I think that is what has changed. With El nino not materializing like they thought hopefully we can lock into a more average winter or even better. But maybe he will say no snow at all.


----------



## BossPlow614

Here is the best forecast by far and the reason to why I don't listen to what anyone says about snow forecasts for the season.


----------



## ryde307

^^^^ Ha about time an accurate forecast comes out.


----------



## IDST

Mr dave dahl just said late next week and the following week shaping up to be snowy and cold


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jagext;1524871 said:


> Mr dave dahl just said late next week and the following week shaping up to be snowy and cold


Accuweather app shows cold, but no snow next Saturday, high of 19.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Shoot.... KSTP's own weather app shows 30 and sunny.....


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1524892 said:


> Shoot.... KSTP's own weather app shows 30 and sunny.....





LwnmwrMan22;1524889 said:


> Accuweather app shows cold, but no snow next Saturday, high of 19.


Hence why my picture is the only guaranteed forecast. :waving:


----------



## ryde307

Looks like we get to go throw some salt tonight/tomorrow morning.

Accuweathers long range forecast shows 6 inches of snow dec 21-22. Won't surprise me it snows every around christmas.


----------



## Janko78

Yep- 2nd time in the last week I've been out salting! Really would like to try out my brand new 8'6 Western MVP Plus!! LOL at least we all making a little $$$ tonight/tomorrow.


----------



## BossPlow614

I haven't gotten a chance to see a detailed forecast, what time is it supposed to start raining?


----------



## Janko78

It's out west as of now (7:30) near Marshall but it will be hitting the metro area i would think sometime after midnight. We'll be out probably sometime after 12:30am.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

Polarismalibu;1524342 said:


> Do any of you know a place I can find a cab kit for my case 1840?


I think Northern Tool has a soft cab if that would work for ya.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I went and picked up another pallet of ice melt today.

Nothing will freeze now.


----------



## millsaps118

between ur pallet and my end dump load late today all we'll see is a few rain drops


----------



## BossPlow614

Just looked at radar. Unless the atmosphere's conditions are favorable for moisture, there isnt much. The activity that was there faded away & what's left is moving southeast.


----------



## OC&D

Yep. That was what I suspected was going to happen. I suppose I may as well have another drink.


----------



## BossPlow614

Ha! That's exactly what I'm thinking. Another beer and continuing watching Burn Notice on Netflix.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm kicking A$$ and taking names on Black Ops 2 anyways.... I'd rather stay here


----------



## BossPlow614

You must be younger than I thought you were?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

No, I'm 40.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1525273 said:


> No, I'm 40.


now I dont feel bad, i got 1 year on ya......Thumbs Up


----------



## snowman55

this is a site I was underbid on for this year. taken yesterday.

up all nite and not a drop of rain. I saw several co's salting lots last nite. How do they get away with that? call it a pretreat for next week? my customers would be screaming if I billed them for salting last nite,---------- and I would feel like a schmuck.


----------



## BossPlow614

Is thay **** rapids/Andover? And nothing here for rain.


----------



## SSS Inc.

snowman55;1525488 said:


> View attachment 118135
> 
> 
> this is a site I was underbid on for this year. taken yesterday.
> 
> up all nite and not a drop of rain. I saw several co's salting lots last nite. How do they get away with that? call it a pretreat for next week? my customers would be screaming if I billed them for salting last nite,---------- and I would feel like a schmuck.


I think there will be a few surprises when people get their bills for November. Hard to bury a "woops" in a month with nothing else going on. I don't get why some people don't wait until the predicted "20% chance of freezing mist" gets a little closer to home before they go out.


----------



## Advantage

snowman55;1525488 said:


> View attachment 118135
> 
> 
> this is a site I was underbid on for this year. taken yesterday.
> 
> up all nite and not a drop of rain. I saw several co's salting lots last nite. How do they get away with that? call it a pretreat for next week? my customers would be screaming if I billed them for salting last nite,---------- and I would feel like a schmuck.


Are they spreading with a shovel or what?!

We were all geared to go at 3am but as I was driving around at 2am, I called everyone off based on site conditions and the radar, it was not justifiable.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Looks like they need to invest in a spreader if there going to be puting salt down.


----------



## OC&D

Advantage;1525680 said:


> Are they spreading with a shovel or what?!
> 
> We were all geared to go at 3am but as I was driving around at 2am, I called everyone off based on site conditions and the radar, it was not justifiable.


Nah, a wheelbarrow. Their goal is to get minimum coverage but maximum depth!Thumbs Up


----------



## Green Grass

OC&D;1525775 said:


> Nah, a wheelbarrow. Their goal is to get minimum coverage but maximum depth!Thumbs Up


Hey those spots will have no ice


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Shoot, I just went to bed and forgot to turn my ringer on.


----------



## mn-bob

OC&D;1525775 said:


> Nah, a wheelbarrow. Their goal is to get minimum coverage but maximum depth!Thumbs Up


Very funny :laughing:


----------



## BossPlow614

Got a call for a fall clean up today. Idk how dude waited until December 1st. Its not like we're in Texas. Twc app showing indications of snow next wknd. 2 yr anniversary of the mega one. Could it be a repeat? I wouldn't mind!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

How many parking lots will be over salted tomorrow morning with the forecast for freezing fog tonight?


----------



## SSS Inc.

EmJayDub;1526484 said:


> Got a call for a fall clean up today. Idk how dude waited until December 1st. Its not like we're in Texas. Twc app showing indications of snow next wknd. 2 yr anniversary of the mega one. Could it be a repeat? I wouldn't mind!


I'm on board with that. A good 20" over 36 hours would be perfect for me. 
The temps look to get below freezing finally Thursday night and the days to follow so that's a step in the right direction.Thumbs Up


----------



## BossPlow614

That's the reason my contracts will always be per push. Run your numbers to figure out your overhead for the winter everything else is profit and fun money.


----------



## BossPlow614

Per push and/or time & materials.


----------



## SSS Inc.

John Dee updated and is showing what I have been looking at for a few days. Still a ways out but a good swath of plowable snow maybe late in the weekend. It would be nice to get something decent during the first third of December. Crossing my fingers.


----------



## OC&D

It definitely appears we'll be doing something this weekend. It also looks like the temps will remain below freezing following that, so it doesn't appear it will be going anywhere anytime soon. It's time to get off my butt and get my ducks in a row this week. I finally got some hideaways ordered, they'll be here tomorrow. I'll get them on on Wednesday, flip my cutting edge and I'll be ready to go!


----------



## snorider075

send some down towards us!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I've got an older strobe kit with 2 clear bulbs, 2 yellow bulbs. 1 of the clear is broken.

The system is a Code 3, the bulb is a Code 3 HSTCL.

I'm not going to use this system. If someone wants it for $100, I'm near Forest Lake.


----------



## Polarismalibu

OC&D;1527987 said:


> It definitely appears we'll be doing something this weekend. It also looks like the temps will remain below freezing following that, so it doesn't appear it will be going anywhere anytime soon. It's time to get off my butt and get my ducks in a row this week. I finally got some hideaways ordered, they'll be here tomorrow. I'll get them on on Wednesday, flip my cutting edge and I'll be ready to go!


If you do all that it wont snow! You need to be unprepared and it will snow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

In case you guys were wondering, my property in Minneapolis still hasn't reached a decision on a vendor yet.

I emailed last week that I would withdraw my bid at the end of the week.

Today I emailed reasserting that position, and wanted to check to see if a decision was reached before I officially withdrew my bid. 

They emailed back and said a decision would be reached today. 

I doubt it, so tomorrow at 10 am I will post info on an account that is still up for grabs if anyone in the downtown Minneapolis area is interested in an account, check back then.


----------



## OC&D

Polarismalibu;1528016 said:


> If you do all that it wont snow! You need to be unprepared and it will snow


Heh. No doubt.

I'm still going to do it. If it doesn't snow I'll accept complete responsibility.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just received an email from the property in Minneapolis, guess the prop. manager kept her word (finally) and had a decision by the end of the day. 

We are doing the account, so that'll be a nice little extra bump this month.


----------



## millsaps118

LwnmwrMan22;1528592 said:


> Just received an email from the property in Minneapolis, guess the prop. manager kept her word (finally) and had a decision by the end of the day.
> 
> We are doing the account, so that'll be a nice little extra bump this month.


Nice! Sucks when it's this late in the game and you have to "lean" on some of these accounts to squeeze an answer out of 'em. I've got a contract pending still, they gave me a verbal yes but I still haven't seen a contract signed, sealed, n delivered yet.


----------



## OC&D

A buddy of mine is still waiting verdicts on 5 contracts for 5 different places, all different management. That's a trend that we, in the industry have somehow got to change. How? I have no idea, but it's ridiculous for anyone to expect that they can leave everyone hanging until 3 days before forecasted snow.


----------



## IDST

LwnmwrMan22;1528592 said:


> Just received an email from the property in Minneapolis, guess the prop. manager kept her word (finally) and had a decision by the end of the day.
> 
> We are doing the account, so that'll be a nice little extra bump this month.


congrats on getting it. Where abouts down town is it? I used to work for a company that did all of nicollet mall. What a pain in the a$$ that was with all the people and really bad when it snowed during holidazzle


----------



## BOSS LAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1525267 said:


> I'm kicking A$$ and taking names on Black Ops 2 anyways.... I'd rather stay here


No chance


----------



## Polarismalibu

BOSS LAWN;1528760 said:


> No chance


I was wondering when you would respond to respond to that one.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Sounds like we might get two chances to push this weekend.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jagext;1528677 said:


> congrats on getting it. Where abouts down town is it? I used to work for a company that did all of nicollet mall. What a pain in the a$$ that was with all the people and really bad when it snowed during holidazzle


The property is located at 6th and Washington, where there is an alley behind that needs to be plowed.

Then there are 2 sections of a large open parking area that this property owns at 7th and Washington.

It'll be interesting, considering there's really nothing marking where each of the different entities' parking areas start and stop in these large parking lots.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1528873 said:


> The property is located at 6th and Washington, where there is an alley behind that needs to be plowed.
> 
> Then there are 2 sections of a large open parking area that this property owns at 7th and Washington.
> 
> It'll be interesting, considering there's really nothing marking where each of the different entities' parking areas start and stop in these large parking lots.


Go to the county or city website and use their property id tool. They will show a pretty clear line where the property ends. The Minneapolis site is especially clear and more current with the sattelite photos. We use it all the time when working in those areas in the summer.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS-

I've already done that to put the bid in. My experience is dealing with other contractors on the same lot, whether they push into "your" pile from their section of the same lot, they don't clear their whole lot and blame you, or push the windrow in your lot, leaving it for you to clean


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1528950 said:


> SSS-
> 
> I've already done that to put the bid in. My experience is dealing with other contractors on the same lot, whether they push into "your" pile from their section of the same lot, they don't clear their whole lot and blame you, or push the windrow in your lot, leaving it for you to clean


Ahh yes. I call that the 'ole "windrow rodeo."


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1528873 said:


> The property is located at 6th and Washington, where there is an alley behind that needs to be plowed.
> 
> Then there are 2 sections of a large open parking area that this property owns at 7th and Washington.
> 
> It'll be interesting, considering there's really nothing marking where each of the different entities' parking areas start and stop in these large parking lots.


Which 6th and washington? We plow a few places at 5th and washington 2 blocks from the twins stadium. Or 2 blocks from the Vu which ever is a better reference.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

6th St, Washington Ave. N. The parking lots are at 720 Wash. ave
N.


----------



## BossPlow614

Got an email last night for a fall clean up. I'm shocked. There's snow in the forecast and it's December, he's tardy to the party.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1529100 said:


> 6th St, Washington Ave. N. The parking lots are at 720 Wash. ave
> N.


We keep a bobcat 3 blocks away on 3rd if you ever need a hand.


----------



## BossPlow614

What's the forecast for Sunday's accumulation amounts?


----------



## ryde307

Last I saw was 2" I think. Depends on what site you look at.


----------



## ryde307

Accuweather now says 1-3 friday? and 0 for sunday. Thats for minnetonka 55345.


----------



## BossPlow614

It was similar for Champlin 55316.

Wednesday Night: A 20 percent chance of rain after 9pm. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 34. South southeast wind 9 to 15 mph.

Thursday A chance of rain before 5pm, then a slight chance of rain and snow. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 43. South southwest wind 6 to 8 mph becoming west northwest in the afternoon. Chance of precipitation is 40%.
Thursday Night Mostly cloudy, with a low around 24.

Friday A 20 percent chance of snow after noon. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 33.
Friday Night A chance of snow. Cloudy, with a low around 24.

Saturday A slight chance of snow. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 32.
Saturday Night A chance of snow. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 25.

Sunday A chance of snow. Cloudy, with a high near 32.
Sunday Night A chance of snow. Cloudy, with a low around 18.


I think it's too far out for accumulation predictions for Sunday. Let's hope for a lot. Temps are in the right spot for a good amt of snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It should be 4-6" by Monday.


----------



## BossPlow614

I'm good with that.


----------



## CityGuy

Wing on, sander on, front plow, curb runners, new rubber edges all around, just need salt and I am ready


----------



## ringahding1

Speaking of salt, anybody deal with this company before?
NSI in New Brighton www.northernsalt.com
I have been getting my salt from U.S. Salt in Burnsville for the past 3 years


----------



## ryde307

I know of them, and have a very roundabout connection to the owner. (someone we work with and know well is related to them)
I have never purchased salt from them. I have heard both side that their salt is good or better than others and others say it's the same as anywhere else.

I do believe because of where their salt comes from they claim it to be better and able to use 20-30%less.


----------



## BossPlow614

ringahding1;1529240 said:


> Speaking of salt, anybody deal with this company before?
> NSI in New Brighton www.northernsalt.com
> I have been getting my salt from U.S. Salt in Burnsville for the past 3 years


I sent them a message regarding a price quote for bagged material as I don't have any large lots nor the space to store bulk salt.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1528950 said:


> SSS-
> 
> I've already done that to put the bid in. My experience is dealing with other contractors on the same lot, whether they push into "your" pile from their section of the same lot, they don't clear their whole lot and blame you, or push the windrow in your lot, leaving it for you to clean


Get there and finish before they do. Then take a picture. I used to have a property where the guy would take his loader and all his snow on my lot. When I started showing up before him I cut his path of leaving him no choice but to keep it on his lot.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

ringahding1;1529240 said:


> Speaking of salt, anybody deal with this company before?
> NSI in New Brighton www.northernsalt.com
> I have been getting my salt from U.S. Salt in Burnsville for the past 3 years


Thanks for the link Thumbs Up


----------



## OC&D

ringahding1;1529240 said:


> Speaking of salt, anybody deal with this company before?
> NSI in New Brighton www.northernsalt.com
> I have been getting my salt from U.S. Salt in Burnsville for the past 3 years


I've bought from them for the past couple of years. It's not your typical rock salt; it really fine. If you've got any "leaks" on your spreader it will run out really easy as you go down the road. That said, it's good stuff and works great. I don't do a whole lot of salting, but it seems to work better than a lot of other bulk salts I've used. They're the closest place to me. My other options would be Gerten's which is a little high buck for me, or US Salt, which is really inconvenient location wise.


----------



## Deershack

OC&D;1529727 said:


> I've bought from them for the past couple of years. It's not your typical rock salt; it really fine. If you've got any "leaks" on your spreader it will run out really easy as you go down the road. That said, it's good stuff and works great. I don't do a whole lot of salting, but it seems to work better than a lot of other bulk salts I've used. They're the closest place to me. My other options would be Gerten's which is a little high buck for me, or US Salt, which is really inconvenient location wise.


I agree. I don't know that their salt works any better then others, but it is very fine. Gertains is high buck and US salt is twenty five miles one way for me to reload. Plus, both Gertains and US Salt seem to keep bankers hours during a storm. Northern seems to be open all the time, especialy if you call ahead. In the past they have had someone on site full time. Anyone know what Gertains, US Salt and Northern are charging p/ton for non-contract salt and for US Salt, what are they getting for Clearlane.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Sounds like the accumulations are going to be south of us here in the metro


----------



## Tbrothers

Deershack;1529751 said:


> I agree. I don't know that their salt works any better then others, but it is very fine. Gertains is high buck and US salt is twenty five miles one way for me to reload. Plus, both Gertains and US Salt seem to keep bankers hours during a storm. Northern seems to be open all the time, especialy if you call ahead. In the past they have had someone on site full time. Anyone know what Gertains, US Salt and Northern are charging p/ton for non-contract salt and for US Salt, what are they getting for Clearlane.


Last time I checked Us Salt has a after hours number to call if you need a load of salt. Us Salt doesn't do contracts anymore it been at least 7 years. Clearlane is $82.75 and regular bulk salt is $72.75 we held prices now for 2 years.


----------



## ryde307

At this point I am pretty sure weather people just throw darts a board to predict snow.
Now accuweather states 2 inches saturday into sunday.
I guess the only accurate thing is all of them are saying some sort of snow friday-monday morning. When and how much is a guess.
It also shows on the long range 5 inches christmas eve -christmas.


----------



## OC&D

Snow on Christmas, that would be a first.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1530091 said:


> Snow on Christmas, that would be a first.....


Other than the rain nightmare from 3-4 years ago???


----------



## wizardsr

LwnmwrMan22;1530114 said:


> Other than the rain nightmare from 3-4 years ago???


Yeah, I was going to say... I remember that well. Out all night, plowed all morning, took a short time out for dinner with the family, then back at it.


----------



## BossPlow614

We will have to watch what happens. I like the analogy of throwing darts at a board to predict snow hahaha. It pretty much is that considering what they're actually doing. It would be very difficult especially if it's hard to find the direction the storm is heading. 

I wouldn't mind plowing overnight on Christmas Eve or on Christmas Day Night.


----------



## SSS Inc.

EmJayDub;1530128 said:


> We will have to watch what happens. I like the analogy of throwing darts at a board to predict snow hahaha. It pretty much is that considering what they're actually doing. It would be very difficult especially if it's hard to find the direction the storm is heading.
> 
> I wouldn't mind plowing overnight on Christmas Eve or on Christmas Day Night.


Christmas eve can be kind of fun. With the exception of one of the Churches we plow that has something like ten or eleven services that day with no opportunities to get it cleaned up.

On to the weather. The models I look at have moved the snow north then south and all over the place. The latest NAM shows plenty of moisture available from St. Cloud and all points south. The attached picture is only for a six hour period ending around midnight. This isn't total storm precip. just the first few hours. the yellow is up to 1/2" of water(4-5" snow?). Around the metro would be around 2-3" for this time frame. I hope they are right I'm sure the other models are totally different but right now I like this one.


----------



## BossPlow614

Hopefully we get at least 2"!

Bought my first plow tonight! Yes I've had a member of this site since 2009, I joined during my Senior year of HS when I was first interested in starting a biz, a year and a half of school @ UND and I transferred to Anoka Tech for their Hort/Landscape program in Jan '11 and I started my company in Feb '11. Didn't plow for myself last year as I only had a half ton but I ran skid for another company out of Rogers, we only plowed twice though. 
Bought my 01 ECLB 8.1 this May and gained enough accounts to make it worth it to buy a plow and finally found one after about 3 weeks of searching. 








Came off basically the exact truck as I have so the mounts will work perfectly, Boss 8' Straight. Installing tomorrow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

EmJay,

Looks good. Get those mounts on quick just in case. It looks like you may have a decent chance of using it this weekend.

The attached picture is the GFS updated snow total potential from today through monday morning. Starting to match up with the NAM model. Crossing my fingers that it doesn't change tomorrow.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1530114 said:


> Other than the rain nightmare from 3-4 years ago???


I was being sarcastic. I'm not sure how many Christmas eves I've spent in the truck over the years but it's been quite a few.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1530405 said:


> EmJay,
> 
> Looks good. Get those mounts on quick just in case. It looks like you may have a decent chance of using it this weekend.
> 
> The attached picture is the GFS updated snow total potential from today through monday morning. Starting to match up with the NAM model. Crossing my fingers that it doesn't change tomorrow.


My plow is in pieces currently. I've got two pieces of pipe to replace, reinforce where the angle cylinder pins connect out by the moldboard, flip my cutting edge, and fab up and install a backdrag blade. So far I've got most of the backdrag cut out and ready to be welded up, I've installed washers to reinforce the angle cylinder pins, but I needed schedule 80 pipe instead of schedule 40, so that isn't done. In addition, I removed the cutting edge and discovered my least favorite friend, Mr. Rusty has eaten his way through the bottom edge of my moldboard. Now I've got to drum like a 4" x 8.5" piece of 16 gauge or something to patch that back in before I can reinstall the cutting edge.

Oh yeah, and install some LED hideaways that came yesterday. Tomorrow is going to be a busy day, but tonight I'm going to take it easy.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1530422 said:


> My plow is in pieces currently.


You and EmJay like livin' on the edge. Maybe this will help our chances of getting something.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I don't know SSS. If there was truly a chance of 6-8" of snow through the metro, I'm thinking the news stations would be going nuts, not "just a chance at some snow showers" kind of talk.

I'm sticking with my 4-6" prediction from yesterday, by Monday morning. I would like to see <1" tomorrow, then 2-3" late Saturday night until about 4 pm Sunday, a slow accumulating snowfall.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1530435 said:


> You and EmJay like livin' on the edge. Maybe this will help our chances of getting something.


Nah. I could be up and running in about 3 hours if I needed to be, I just like to challenge myself.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I still have 2 plows I haven't hooked up this year. Don't have the RTV set up for plowing yet. Still need to go buy 5 scoop shovels for the shovelers / trucks. 

I still haven't fired up any snowblowers yet. Today I finally put all of the lawn equipment away. 

Tomorrow I need to get the plows hooked up, switch out a cutting edge, manufacture a snowflap, mark 8 more lots, drive down to Minneapolis to scope out where to push the snow in one of the alleys, get oil changed in all of the trucks, get the kids on the bus, have lunch, go to the bathroom, play Black Ops 2, correct homework, yada yada yada. 

It'll be nice when it snows and I know I can just sit in the truck.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1530456 said:


> I still have 2 plows I haven't hooked up this year. Don't have the RTV set up for plowing yet. Still need to go buy 5 scoop shovels for the shovelers / trucks.
> 
> I still haven't fired up any snowblowers yet. Today I finally put all of the lawn equipment away.
> 
> Tomorrow I need to get the plows hooked up, switch out a cutting edge, manufacture a snowflap, mark 8 more lots, drive down to Minneapolis to scope out where to push the snow in one of the alleys, get oil changed in all of the trucks, get the kids on the bus, have lunch, go to the bathroom, play Black Ops 2, correct homework, yada yada yada.
> 
> It'll be nice when it snows and I know I can just sit in the truck.


Where does the beer fit in there??


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1530456 said:


> I still have 2 plows I haven't hooked up this year. Don't have the RTV set up for plowing yet. Still need to go buy 5 scoop shovels for the shovelers / trucks.
> 
> I still haven't fired up any snowblowers yet. Today I finally put all of the lawn equipment away.
> 
> Tomorrow I need to get the plows hooked up, switch out a cutting edge, manufacture a snowflap, mark 8 more lots, drive down to Minneapolis to scope out where to push the snow in one of the alleys, get oil changed in all of the trucks, get the kids on the bus, have lunch, go to the bathroom, play Black Ops 2, correct homework, yada yada yada.
> 
> It'll be nice when it snows and I know I can just sit in the truck.


I bet I've changed more diapers today then you:realmad: I think you're right on with the 4-6". I am just liking how some of the models are putting the good snow around the metro area and not wasting it as rain in Iowa. If they show 8" we are bound to get at a minimum 2" right? As long as the maps have lots of color around me I will be happy. When i wake up tomorrow to change more diapers and see the models show it in Iowa I might get angry. I'm still hoping we get just enough to plow on Friday to get our feet wet on some of our new properties then follow up with a good 4-5" on Sunday.


----------



## CityGuy

I a acutually glad they are not talking up the storm(s). Everytime they talk it up we get little or nothing. When they say flurries or a dusting its time to worry, we get dumped on.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1530517 said:


> I a acutually glad they are not talking up the storm(s). Everytime they talk it up we get little or nothing. When they say flurries or a dusting its time to worry, we get dumped on.


You couldn't be more correct. When certain meteorologists chime in it never happens. See Paul Douglas' weather blog for an example. Nevermind, Paul downplays everything and always says a few "sloppy flakes" and Pauls trigger for plowing is like 6". I wonder why he removed all of his posts about the weekend from Monday afternoon to today? I think Paul maybe getting worried that he downplayed the potential just a bit too much. Check it out, his last post now is monday night but he had a lot of stuff after that yesterday that is gone.

http://www.startribune.com/weather/blogs/Paul_Douglas_on_Weather.html


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1530506 said:


> I bet I've changed more diapers today then you:realmad: I think you're right on with the 4-6". I am just liking how some of the models are putting the good snow around the metro area and not wasting it as rain in Iowa. If they show 8" we are bound to get at a minimum 2" right? As long as the maps have lots of color around me I will be happy. When i wake up tomorrow to change more diapers and see the models show it in Iowa I might get angry. I'm still hoping we get just enough to plow on Friday to get our feet wet on some of our new properties then follow up with a good 4-5" on Sunday.


I bet I have you beat on the diapers! I sure hope it snows soon I am sick of kid duty.


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1530405 said:


> EmJay,
> 
> Looks good. Get those mounts on quick just in case. It looks like you may have a decent chance of using it this weekend.
> 
> The attached picture is the GFS updated snow total potential from today through monday morning. Starting to match up with the NAM model. Crossing my fingers that it doesn't change tomorrow.


I will be installing it tomorrow after class. Hopefully that center band moves just a hair to the northeast so my properties in Anoka Cty get 6".


----------



## BossPlow614

I'd rather not live on the edge like that! Watch, something will go wrong with the wiring or who knows what and we start getting snow tomorrow night.



TKLAWN;1530497 said:


> Where does the beer fit in there??


A couple Corona's fit into my night! Went to the gym and over exerted myself, I am worn out! It somewhat cancels out the fitness stuff but I did all my lifts today & Monday and ran for 30 min today and 40 min Mon. I earned it 



LwnmwrMan22;1530456 said:


> I still have 2 plows I haven't hooked up this year. Don't have the RTV set up for plowing yet. Still need to go buy 5 scoop shovels for the shovelers / trucks.
> 
> I still haven't fired up any snowblowers yet. Today I finally put all of the lawn equipment away.
> 
> Tomorrow I need to get the plows hooked up, switch out a cutting edge, manufacture a snowflap, mark 8 more lots, drive down to Minneapolis to scope out where to push the snow in one of the alleys, get oil changed in all of the trucks, get the kids on the bus, have lunch, go to the bathroom, play Black Ops 2, correct homework, yada yada yada.
> 
> It'll be nice when it snows and I know I can just sit in the truck.




And are you a teacher?

But man I'm glad I don't have kids!!!
Running a business and going to school is stressful enough!



SSS Inc.;1530506 said:


> I bet I've changed more diapers today then you I think you're right on with the 4-6". I am just liking how some of the models are putting the good snow around the metro area and not wasting it as rain in Iowa. If they show 8" we are bound to get at a minimum 2" right? As long as the maps have lots of color around me I will be happy. When i wake up tomorrow to change more diapers and see the models show it in Iowa I might get angry. I'm still hoping we get just enough to plow on Friday to get our feet wet on some of our new properties then follow up with a good 4-5" on Sunday.


2" on Friday night would be nice and then 4-5" on Sunday. That way everything's a go for my accts. payup


----------



## PushnSnow

SSS Inc.;1530405 said:


> EmJay,
> 
> Looks good. Get those mounts on quick just in case. It looks like you may have a decent chance of using it this weekend.
> 
> The attached picture is the GFS updated snow total potential from today through monday morning. Starting to match up with the NAM model. Crossing my fingers that it doesn't change tomorrow.


Push it north. I'm in Grand Rapids area and need snow up here too.


----------



## wizardsr

I'm ready with respect to equipment. Plows are serviced, blowers are ready, trucks are ready, just a few odds and ends. Plenty of paperwork to do though! :realmad:

I have a returning employee who's been recruited to plowing duty from sidewalk duty, so I'm hoping for a couple nice easy weekend pushes to train him. Also have some new sidewalk guys, so for their sake, 1" would be preferred over 12" for our first run to get the swing of things. Thumbs Up


----------



## OC&D

Whatever happens is fine with me, though I wouldn't mind making a little money this weekend.

No kids here, and at 37, I'm not sure I could handle them if wifey got preggers. I've got a dog, and he's plenty enough work!


----------



## BossPlow614

At this point in my life, my view is similar. No kids ever! That is until maybe 10 yrs down the road or so & I've found a girl that's not some crazy skank like most are my age (21). I can't stand little sh!ts running around being obnoxious, I have little kids in elementary school that live across the street, they'll always come over and bug me when I'm getting frustrated working on my mowers, dirtbike, or w.e it may be. Ugh!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Accuweather is showing 7 inches between Saturday night and Sunday night. There usually wrong so we should get atleast 2 hopefully


----------



## BOSS LAWN

OC&D;1530598 said:


> Whatever happens is fine with me, though I wouldn't mind making a little money this weekend.
> 
> No kids here, and at 37, I'm not sure I could handle them if wifey got preggers. I've got a dog, and he's plenty enough work!





EmJayDub;1530605 said:


> At this point in my life, my view is similar. No kids ever! That is until maybe 10 yrs down the road or so & I've found a girl that's not some crazy skank like most are my age (21). I can't stand little sh!ts running around being obnoxious, I have little kids in elementary school that live across the street, they'll always come over and bug me when I'm getting frustrated working on my mowers, dirtbike, or w.e it may be. Ugh!


I love kids, grew up around them my whole life. Im nowhere near age to start thinking about them but when its time I wont hesitate.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

There's no better joy in life than raising kids, as long as you're doing it right and you're blessed without alot of heavy medical issues.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1530689 said:


> There's no better joy in life than raising kids, as long as you're doing it right and you're blessed without alot of heavy medical issues.


I have friends who'd agree with you, and I have friends who, if they could go back in time, they would choose not to have children.
One's happiness is another's misery.

http://news.yahoo.com/alleged-colorado-gunmans-family-stands-son-205325000--abc-news-topstories.html

That said, I've never been able to come up with a single unselfish reason to have children, nor has anyone I've ever asked.


----------



## unit28

my thoughts on PD updates,
Not sure if he's ever been much of a spokesman for trending patterns.
I think he's always been a ghost hunter and looked at long range predictions....er multiple ensembles.

We've been in a drought and still are, so what, when and where is the change?
I doubt this weekend is a game changer myself, but it's something that is exciting to
some extent. But still not much in my perspective for me even at this range. 

Without the NAO performing this one {pre} the 160 mark and causing some blocking, PD was calling for wet snow for the longest time on Sun. 

What we have now is the Eastern side of us ridging, might cause enough wave from the JS to throw down some decent snow accumulation. But it depends on how fast the upper level low will pass through. Without much of the NAO in the way this 3rd system might catch the 2nd. Snowing mostly Sat night leaving Sun for a flat blustry afternoon with flurries and icy roads.

This track has a few {3 I think} disturbances lined up. The faster the JS gets cranked, they're liable to pile up along the way even without NAO blocking.. I see the isobars gradients getting tighter and may cause the ridge to strengthen. Hopefully we can get some cyclogenetic wrap but doubt it.

Heck it could split, hopefully we all get some. I see something in the lineup of 2" SUN AM
I don't think I'm grabbing at any model runs, just conservative with surface plots I see.
and at this point in the game I may overseed the lawn and pull off the snow tires. today.


----------



## Greenery

unit28;1530744 said:


> my thoughts on PD updates,
> Not sure if he's ever been much of a spokesman for trending patterns.
> I think he's always been a ghost hunter and looked at long range predictions....er multiple ensembles.
> 
> We've been in a drought and still are, so what, when and where is the change?
> I doubt this weekend is a game changer myself, but it's something that is exciting to
> some extent. But still not much in my perspective for me even at this range.
> 
> Without the NAO performing this one {pre} the 160 mark and causing some blocking, PD was calling for wet snow for the longest time on Sun.
> 
> What we have now is the Eastern side of us ridging, might cause enough wave from the JS to throw down some decent snow accumulation. But it depends on how fast the upper level low will pass through. Without much of the NAO in the way this 3rd system might catch the 2nd. Snowing mostly Sat night leaving Sun for a flat blustry afternoon with flurries and icy roads.
> 
> This track has a few {3 I think} disturbances lined up. The faster the JS gets cranked, they're liable to pile up along the way even without NAO blocking.. I see the isobars gradients getting tighter and may cause the ridge to strengthen. Hopefully we can get some cyclogenetic wrap but doubt it.
> 
> Heck it could split, hopefully we all get some. I see something in the lineup of 2" SUN AM
> I don't think I'm grabbing at any model runs, just conservative with surface plots I see.
> and at this point in the game I may overseed the lawn and pull off the snow tires. today.


Good luck with that.


----------



## unit28

oh I know the pattern is changing, till then I'll enjoy this short sleve weather imensly.


----------



## TKLAWN

Well I suppose it will snow since we are suppose to go up to Grandview 
Lodge for the wifes x-mas party. Any suggestions how to tell her i can't go???


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1530689 said:


> There's no better joy in life than raising kids, as long as you're doing it right and you're blessed without alot of heavy medical issues.


I have a six month old that is about a half million dollar baby already. Thank god for insurance! !


----------



## ryde307

TKLAWN;1530782 said:


> Well I suppose it will snow since we are suppose to go up to Grandview
> Lodge for the wifes x-mas party. Any suggestions how to tell her i can't go???


Tell her christmas present will be twice as good because your staying home to make money.

I was supposed to head out of town hunting tomorrow morning obviously because I had plans we will be getting snow.


----------



## mnlefty

ryde307;1530906 said:


> Tell her christmas present will be twice as good because your staying home to make money.
> 
> *I was supposed to head out of town hunting tomorrow morning obviously because I had plans we will be getting snow*.


Ah, usually when you have to cancel plans because of the threat of snow, it fizzles out just to piss a guy off. New Years eve the last 2 years comes to mind.


----------



## mnlefty

I've got an uneasy feeling about the next few days... I don't know if the systems are just that much tougher than normal to pin down, or if everybody's just jumpy for the first possible real snow...

The NAM and GFS models have been absolutely all over the place... One goes down, the other goes up, bouncing the heaviest snow north then south then north, with no agreement between the 2 and no consistency from run to run. Same thing with the tv guys. Discussion on the Minnesota Forecaster blog has been remarkably quiet also, given the first 'real' threat of the season.

With all the volatility between forecasts and models, but the consensus being a couple inches, I've got a eery feeling we're either getting shut out or next to nothing, OR we get slammed harder than any of them are predicting. Remains to be seen I guess... maybe it's just me being jumpy or overthinking the first one too.

Latest NAM run, 12z, 6am our time:


----------



## BossPlow614

I like the random circle in Dakota & Washington Cty of no accumulation. I think it's just going to be a wait and see what happens and hope for at least an inch or two to get the ball rolling on the season. But in the mean time I have a plow to install and mowers, baggers, blowers, etc to clean up, grease, & put away!


----------



## Advantage

John Dee is calling for us to get slammed up here.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

2 years ago, the December 10 storm there was talk of snow, but not 20".

I've got a sneaky feeling this storm is going to over the prediction of 2-4" by Monday morning by at least 2 times that amount.

No reason, no models, just 20 years experience of living dependant on the weather. It's a hell of a lot more accurate than going off of forecasting models.


----------



## mnglocker

No worries gents, I just dropped a grand on 10-ply snow tires, it'll be a dry & snowless season.


----------



## CityGuy

mnglocker;1531009 said:


> No worries gents, I just dropped a grand on 10-ply snow tires, it'll be a dry & snowless season.


Getting new ones on the chevy tonight. Sorry guys much needed.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1530988 said:


> 2 years ago, the December 10 storm there was talk of snow, but not 20".
> 
> I've got a sneaky feeling this storm is going to over the prediction of 2-4" by Monday morning by at least 2 times that amount.
> 
> No reason, no models, just 20 years experience of living dependant on the weather. It's a hell of a lot more accurate than going off of forecasting models.


I think you forcast like me. 50/50 chance every day of snow


----------



## ryde307

I have a feeling we get more than expected. I'm predicting 2" friday and then 6 or more for the sat sunday thing.
We have some new sites and a handful of new people this year I would like a small one to get things moving then the bigger ones can come. 3" every 3 days would be perfect. Add in a few 8"'s and I will be happy to sit in a truck and haul snow.
I'm optimistic but I think we will have a good winter 55" plus.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

55" would be a bit above average. Average is about 54, considering we already lost the average 11 for November, we could still get there, but it should AVERAGE out and be about 48"???


----------



## Polarismalibu

Mr Dahl said 1-2 tomorrow night, a few seconds later he said a coating to an inch.


----------



## BossPlow614

Were going to get 30". Got my mounts on but cant figure out the wiring at all. Ill be at countryside when they open the doors tmrw morning. But also have a clean up that needs to get done at some point also tmrw. Once again the stess levels are back to being high and the happiness of finally buying a plow is practically gone lol.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hey Lefty,

You mean the models are moving around like this Here is the 18z GFS. We're back in business for nowThumbs Up


----------



## djagusch

Hamelfire;1531031 said:


> Getting new ones on the chevy tonight. Sorry guys much needed.


I bought 2 sets yesterday for the trucks.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1531074 said:


> 55" would be a bit above average. Average is about 54, considering we already lost the average 11 for November, we could still get there, but it should AVERAGE out and be about 48"???


I don't think it works that way. That sounds like one of my customers trying not to pay for Novemberpayup. I haven't plowed in march for like four years yet I think it averages like 10" or something.

Are you sticking with 4-6"?

I'm going with 8" or nothing!


----------



## TKLAWN

All the local weather guys seem to agree on an inch tomorrow and 1-3 for sat night. We'll see i guess.


----------



## CityGuy

Throwing dart at dart board for more acurate amount of snow. 

Well on to another topic. So I go to Discount to get my tires and have them installed. Not a big deal. Until I am pulling in the drive and look at my on board tire monitoring system. The pressures are all over the plaece. 
Front left 72 psi
Front right 61 psi
Left rear 63 psi
Right rear 75 psi

WTF cant they get the pressure within 1 psi of each other? At this rate my tires will be junk in a month or 2. Going back in the AM to chew a$$ and take names. Never again will I go back nor recommend anyone to them.


----------



## Polarismalibu

TKLAWN;1531413 said:


> All the local weather guys seem to agree on an inch tomorrow and 1-3 for sat night. We'll see i guess.


John Dee is showing a trace tomorrow and 1-4 for Saturday into Sunday. I'm guessing tomorrow is going to be a bust. But I hope I'm wrong


----------



## BossPlow614

I'm happy with an inch of snow. I just wanna get out and plow. Getting sick of the same ol' school and fall clean ups.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS -

Yeah, I'm sticking with my 4-6" for Sat/ Sun. I'm hoping it doesn't get to an inch tomorrow night.

It'll be rough enough to have to plow everything early Sunday then clean everything up again Sunday night.


----------



## unit28

Still looks like bulk of it sat night. 
Slight chance wrapping around Sunday day.

Alarm practice run...lol


----------



## unit28

A winter storm watch
has been issued for much of central minnesota from saturday
evening until sunday evening...and over west central wisconsin
from midnight saturday night until midnight sunday night. The
watch is located north of a line from canby...to anoka in central
minnesota...and in wisconsin...from turtle lake to chippewa
falls.......

TIMING...SNOW WILL SPREAD INTO THE AREA BY SATURDAY EVENING...
AND CONTINUE...POSSIBLY HEAVY AT TIMES...INTO SUNDAY AFTERNOON.

* MAIN IMPACT...THE POTENTIAL FOR MORE THAN 6 INCHES OF SNOW.

* OTHER IMPACTS...SIGNIFICANT BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW DEVELOPING
SUNDAY...CAUSING NEAR BLIZZARD CONDITIONS IN OPEN AREAS.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1531490 said:


> SSS -
> 
> Yeah, I'm sticking with my 4-6" for Sat/ Sun. I'm hoping it doesn't get to an inch tomorrow night.
> 
> It'll be rough enough to have to plow everything early Sunday then clean everything up again Sunday night.


I would like to point out that the above post was made at 2:32 am, the winter storm watch for the nothern part of the cities wasn't posted until 4 am.

YOU HEARD IT HERE FIRST FOLKS!!!


----------



## PrimoSR

Roads in Orono/Wayzata were already pre-treated this morning.


----------



## Green Grass

PrimoSR;1531623 said:


> Roads in Orono/Wayzata were already pre-treated this morning.


They where doing it at like 10 last night.


----------



## OC&D

I hate to say it, but I bet the whole thing is a giant bust. This crap happened like 5 times last winter. What'd we get? Nada.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Getting stitches out at 11, then going to go presalt. I don't think we are going to get much today, but Sunday looks like the plows are going out.


----------



## TKLAWN

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1531654 said:


> Getting stitches out at 11, then going to go presalt. I don't think we are going to get much today, but Sunday looks like the plows are going out.


What happened?


----------



## ringahding1

Cannot wait to get after it Sunday!


----------



## scott3430

Yeah I'm ready to go to work! wesport


----------



## scott3430

Ring you got your new Bobcat all ready to hit the snow?


----------



## ringahding1

Heck yeah! ! This will be an interesting season to say the least.

*Do you guys know what the DOT looks for when chaining up?* Right now I have all four points covered with chains and ratchet binders.


----------



## qualitycut

ringahding1;1531686 said:


> Heck yeah! ! This will be an interesting season to say the least.
> 
> *Do you guys know what the DOT looks for when chaining up?* Right now I have all four points covered with chains and ratchet binders.


Depends who you get but usually they want a separate chain on each corner.


----------



## TKLAWN

I think the chains are supposed to be the heat treated carbon steel variety.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

G70 chain and hooks, just get 3/8" and you know you are covered


----------



## SSS Inc.

A couple 1" ratchet straps ought to so itThumbs Up. Listen to these guys. Just make sure the chain is stamped on each link. Don't buy the logging chain they have at fleetfarm. They do sell the G70 stuff as well, thats where we buy it. We have a lot of equipment on the road in the summer and get caught up in the DOT inspections all the time. We have a few things with three chains and they have yet to say anything. But the rules do call for four points as Quality said.

Metro under a winter storm watch now. I kinda think the metro may get an 1.5" this afternoon/evening as well. We'll see.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

TKLAWN;1531662 said:


> What happened?


Had a 5mm pocket above a tooth (up to 4mm is ok) So they cut your gums and clean it out and stitch you back together. Worst part was the novocain


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sooo.... the new watch is out, and in that watch they've already upped the snow totals.

I'm going with 6-10" now, up from 4-6" last night.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I'm sticking with 8" but thats in my area in MPLS. What do you think about today?


----------



## Polarismalibu

I really hope we don't get much tonight my truck is still in the shop and there dragging there feet on the job


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wishful thinking says not too much. For us near Forest Lake they are just calling for snow showers, no accumulation at all.

With the fact I'm running my RTV this year as a "4th" truck (more like 3.5th truck) I'm liking the overnight snow into Sunday.

The area the RTV is at, the truck in the area has 60% of the accounts closed on Sunday, so I can see if after this snowfall if I have to scramble to get another truck or not but I'll have time to get everything done with the 3 trucks if the RTV is a bust.


----------



## unit28

Ive often noticed a cut off line from 22. Blaine vs Cambridge can usually vary on wide margins.

Seems that a stronger ridge of HP tomorrow is building much better than even the Euro had seen.

Although not sure if the QP isn't over done in favor of snow vs some mix precip on Sunday.


{puts snow tires back on and grabs the roof rake}.
seeing some 14" forecasts around Alex which may expand this away.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1531739 said:


> Wishful thinking says not too much. For us near Forest Lake they are just calling for snow showers, no accumulation at all.
> 
> With the fact I'm running my RTV this year as a "4th" truck (more like 3.5th truck) I'm liking the overnight snow into Sunday.
> 
> The area the RTV is at, the truck in the area has 60% of the accounts closed on Sunday, so I can see if after this snowfall if I have to scramble to get another truck or not but I'll have time to get everything done with the 3 trucks if the RTV is a bust.


What do you have on the front of that RTV?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

6.6 Boss V.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

6-8 at least in the north Metro, that I'm sticking to.


----------



## ringahding1

I got the chains from Bobcat in Hudson(Tri-State Bobcat). And this is the what they suggested to me & how they do it when they deliver machines. I know I sound like a Rookie about this, but obviously this is my first machine. thanks for all the feed back and I cannot wait to see this machine in action this weekend! ! !


----------



## TKLAWN

ringahding1;1531829 said:


> I got the chains from Bobcat in Hudson(Tri-State Bobcat). And this is the what they suggested to me & how they do it when they deliver machines. I know I sound like a Rookie about this, but obviously this is my first machine. thanks for all the feed back and I cannot wait to see this machine in action this weekend! ! !


No question you will love the bobcat. What are pushing with it??


----------



## SSS Inc.

Starting to snow in S. Mpls. Tiny flakes.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

SSS Inc.;1531930 said:


> Starting to snow in S. Mpls. Tiny flakes.


Brooklyn Park has flakes going.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The shnit is about to get real all up in here yo..... Winter Storm Warning now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just added 3 more locations. We needed this snow a month ago.


----------



## PrimoSR

Well it has started already. Just got home from work, between SLP and Wayzata I saw three accidents. One was an SUV facing the wrong direction and on it's side right in the middle of 394 eastbound in Wayzata just east of 101. The highway was all but shut down.


----------



## BossPlow614

On the way home from the final clean up at about 4pm in Maple Grove there were two cars smashed pretty good on weaver lake, the one was a lexus & and the horn was stuck on. It wasnt even that icy!


----------



## djagusch

How much melted in the cites on the side streets/sidewalks? Are they white and sticking good or most on the grass?


----------



## PrimoSR

NWS updated again.

IT APPEARS THE SECOND SYSTEM FOR THE WEEKEND WILL DEVELOP INTO A
WINTER STORM. A WINTER STORM WARNING IS IN EFFECT NORTH OF A LINE
FROM MADISON TO THE TWIN CITIES AND LADYSMITH SATURDAY NIGHT
THROUGH SUNDAY EVENING. SNOW WILL SPREAD INTO WESTERN MINNESOTA BY
EARLY SATURDAY EVENING...AND THEN PUSH EAST ACROSS EASTERN
MINNESOTA INTO WEST CENTRAL WISCONSIN BY LATE SATURDAY EVENING.
THE SNOW COULD BE HEAVY AT TIMES. SNOWFALL ACCUMULATIONS IN THE
WINTER STORM WARNING AREA WILL RANGE FROM 5 TO 8 INCHES...WITH THE
HIGHEST TOTALS NORTHEAST OF INTERSTATE 94. A WINTER STORM WATCH
REMAINS IN EFFECT FOR THE REST OF SOUTHERN MINNESOTA AND WESTERN
WISCONSIN NOT COVERED BY THE WARNING NORTH OF A LINE FROM MANKATO
TO EAU CLAIRE. SNOWFALL AMOUNTS IN THE WINTER STORM WATCH AREA
COULD REACH 6 INCHES.


----------



## SSS Inc.

djagusch;1532173 said:


> How much melted in the cites on the side streets/sidewalks? Are they white and sticking good or most on the grass?


The first few hours didn't stick but they are white now in my Neighborhood. Not adding up enough to plow tonight.


----------



## ryde307

Just got in from salting. Mpls has the least I live in Chanhassen. There is 1/2" on things that did not melt down. ON things that melted down maybe 1/8"-1/4" but very icy. Looks like it will be a salt and sidewalks only night.


----------



## djagusch

SSS Inc.;1532224 said:


> The first few hours didn't stick but they are white now in my Neighborhood. Not adding up enough to plow tonight.


Thanks for the update. I have a 1" account in st paul.


----------



## Greenery

ryde307;1532231 said:


> Just got in from salting. Mpls has the least I live in Chanhassen. There is 1/2" on things that did not melt down. ON things that melted down maybe 1/8"-1/4" but very icy. Looks like it will be a salt and sidewalks only night.


1/2" in the Chanhassen area?


----------



## ryde307

greenery;1532291 said:


> 1/2" in the Chanhassen area?


Only on decks or things that dont hold heat. The streets or lots are 1/4 at most.


----------



## unit28

what's up with the higher DBZ returns and unknown precip south metro?{mist now}
island heat around the cities? or upper air difference since we're in a W to E flow
We have 27* from Cmb to South metro, slight warming trend?


----------



## ryde307

Does anyone have snow totals for anywhere else around the metro?
I am in Chanhassen and the weather service said we got an inch. I measured 3/4" on a glass table outside of my house. Didnt measure the street but it looks like 1/4" with a fair coating of hard pack/ice under it.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

One inch brooklyn park, hopkins/st.louis park area is around half inch +/-


----------



## ryde307

Thanks would that be 1" in New Hope as well?


----------



## BOSS LAWN

ryde307;1532379 said:


> Thanks would that be 1" in New Hope as well?


Yeah, I have some guys doing sidewalks down that way.


----------



## ryde307

As of now we are salting and doing walks at most places trying to decide f we should plow anything.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

ryde307;1532388 said:


> As of now we are salting and doing walks at most places trying to decide f we should plow anything.


I wouldnt, city trucks are out treating roads. If the walks need to be done, then I would just do em.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1" on the sidewalks? Hmph. Guess I'll have to take a drive.


----------



## BossPlow614

Where in BP are you seeing an inch? There's barely a dusting in Champlin.


----------



## djagusch

Let's all have a refresher on giving snow amounts. Tape measure or ruler used on black top. If your on concrete let us know. Most don't care what's on a cold car or grass.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

EmJayDub;1532400 said:


> Where in BP are you seeing an inch? There's barely a dusting in Champlin.


South of 85th Ave, all my measures were on concrete.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1532404 said:


> Let's all have a refresher on giving snow amounts. Tape measure or ruler used on black top. If your on concrete let us know. Most don't care what's on a cold car or grass.


Unless you have fingers like mine, first knuckle measures out to be 1", second knuckle is 2", my knuckle at my had is 3.5", then you can just use your fingers.

Too bad there is the correlation is size with other parts of one's body too...   :laughing: :crying:


----------



## BossPlow614

Save your time and fuel lawnmowerman, measured on the asphalt street right in front of my house, .15" I may salt later tonight once I get my truck back from plow world.


----------



## qualitycut

Back patio north facing .5 front sidewalk dusting inver grove


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have the sidewalks WBL that have to be done. If it's under 1/4" I'll leave it. Over and I have the backpack blower with.


----------



## djagusch

EmJayDub;1532421 said:


> Save your time and fuel lawnmowerman, measured on the asphalt street right in front of my house, .15" I may salt later tonight once I get my truck back from plow world.


Plowworld is a good shop.


----------



## wizardsr

Hamelfire;1531425 said:


> Throwing dart at dart board for more acurate amount of snow.
> 
> Well on to another topic. So I go to Discount to get my tires and have them installed. Not a big deal. Until I am pulling in the drive and look at my on board tire monitoring system. The pressures are all over the plaece.
> Front left 72 psi
> Front right 61 psi
> Left rear 63 psi
> Right rear 75 psi
> 
> WTF cant they get the pressure within 1 psi of each other? At this rate my tires will be junk in a month or 2. Going back in the AM to chew a$$ and take names. Never again will I go back nor recommend anyone to them.


Interesting... I thought discount used a computerized inflation thingee. I've never had that issue with them, always had good service from discount.

Nice part about todays snow, is it's still 28 degrees out, so the salt is working quite nicely! Thumbs Up


----------



## Polarismalibu

I thought I was going to miss out on the fun tomorrow night. I had to go make the mechanic working on my truck to finish it tonight. grateful he did stay and do it. The belt broke when he took it for a test drive 30 minutes before they closed. They tried to tell me it was a 3-4 hour job to put the belt on and that it would be Monday afternoon.


----------



## mnglocker

I'm not bothering in Delano (55328) or Buffalo (55313)

Primo, what do you have in Long Lake/Orono? (55356)


----------



## BossPlow614

djagusch;1532435 said:


> Plowworld is a good shop.


Yes they are! Their guys were still working when I got there at 3am tonight to pick up my truck. They did an excellent job on the wiring install. Its too bad they're way up in E Bethel. Heading out to salt now.


----------



## justinsp

Any snow measurements in North Minneapolis Area? I have a few accounts off I-94 between Broadway up to 53rd Ave. 1 inch triggers. Im in north plymouth by 169 and just measured 3/8" on driveway. 1/2" on the steel flatbed of truck.
Contemplating if I need to get the truck started. I dont know about you guys, but I just get mad at these light snow falls. :realmad:


----------



## unit28

NWS forecast ....
Decided to transform winter storm watch areas into winter weather
advisories. Snowfall amounts over this region mainly in the 2 to
4 inch range...with isolate 5 inch amounts possible. Of course
blowing snow also part of the equation...especially from sunday
afternoon into early sunday evening. Dry wedge of air still
progged to infiltrate sw and west central mn...by late this evening.
This dry air intrusion will expand rapidly into central mn by
09/12z time frame. Heaviest snow amounts definitely north of a
line...from alexandria to buffalo to anoka to chetek wi. Of course
a slight jog north of the aforementioned 850 low will decrease
snow amounts over much of the fa by at least one third. With
these factors in mind...

Have kept heaviest snowfall amounts north
of the above line in the 6 to 8 inch category.


----------



## ringahding1

wizardsr;1532450 said:


> Interesting... I thought discount used a computerized inflation thingee. I've never had that issue with them, always had good service from discount.
> 
> Nice part about todays snow, is it's still 28 degrees out, so the salt is working quite nicely! Thumbs Up


I will only go there for trailer tires, even that is a risk man.
BTW when I measured the snow last night there was 7 inches on my trucks and 1/4" on the concrete...hahaha


----------



## TKLAWN

I can't believe how many people plowed around here last night. We got half inch at most.


----------



## mnlefty

TKLAWN;1532618 said:


> I can't believe how many people plowed around here last night. We got half inch at most.


The old "we haven't plowed all year, I'm gonna do it so I can charge for it" trick?

On the other hand, I did consider running through my seasonal driveways if we even got close to trigger, but just to get the slop off so I don't have to worry about an icy crust underneath whatever we have to do for tonight/tomorrow. Only ended up a little under 1/2" though, would have been a giant waste of time.


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1532618 said:


> I can't believe how many people plowed around here last night. We got half inch at most.


I have not even put the plow on my truck yet. The phone sure has been ringing with everyone who has been dragging there feet.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I had a couple of calls this morning, just to make sure we were still plowing the accounts. I think some of the plowing last night could have been guys with new drivers, new/ fixed plows.

I thought about having a couple of guys run through a couple of accounts, but the fact the snow should be done around noon-3 tomorrow, we have plenty of time.


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1532470 said:


> I thought I was going to miss out on the fun tomorrow night. I had to go make the mechanic working on my truck to finish it tonight. grateful he did stay and do it. The belt broke when he took it for a test drive 30 minutes before they closed. They tried to tell me it was a 3-4 hour job to put the belt on and that it would be Monday afternoon.


Have you ever tried to put a belt on a 6.0??? I believe the 3-4 hours


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;1532642 said:


> Have you ever tried to put a belt on a 6.0??? I believe the 3-4 hours


Yet another reason to buy a duramax.


----------



## SSS Inc.

There are some dueling models out there. I would think everyone would be close to each other considering its going to snow tonight. The latest NAM has the metro in the 3-4" range. The latest GFS has moved back into the 6-8" range. NWS has me in the 3-7" range. If it snows 5" or more I hope there is plenty by about 3 a.m. then keeps going to at least noon. I like the two for one storms.Thumbs Up


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1532642 said:


> Have you ever tried to put a belt on a 6.0??? I believe the 3-4 hours


I helped him had it on in 20 minutes. We cut the fan shroud in half, pulled the intake and pulled the fan back a little, worked out great. Threw a couple self tapers into the shroud were we cut it and you can hardly tell it was ever cut.


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1532664 said:


> I helped him had it on in 20 minutes. We cut the fan shroud in half, pulled the intake and pulled the fan back a little, worked out great. Threw a couple self tapers into the shroud were we cut it and you can hardly tell it was ever cut.


Destruction is the secret to doing those.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wait.... wait..... wait.......

Just checked NWS and now the snow is pushed back until mainly after midnight.

I was hoping to for sure have 1-2" on the ground by 5 am so I have a definite start time. 

Now.....????

Plus this morning they went down to 2-4 from 3-5 for me, with another 2-4 tomorrow.

Now it's 2-4 tonight, but 3-7 tomorrow.

It's looking like the storm is slowing down, like the one did 2 years ago.

Don't be surprised if it's still snowing tomorrow night at midnight, even though everything I've read said snow mainly before 3-4 pm Sunday.


----------



## 4x4Farmer

They don't have a clue what this storm is doing. When they first started forecasting it on tues and wed they said we would have a storm hitting us this weekend. Then on thur they said it was all going to the south of us and we wouldn't get any thing. Then on fri they said we could see over six inches. Now they have backed it down to 2-4. Im not listening to anyone's forecast. I will just look out the window and when I see snow I will say I see snow!


----------



## BossPlow614

And its onto the next storm as we all know it will snow tonight, tomorrow, & Sunday night. The NWS forecast for champlin shows a chance of snow next Friday/Saturday. Long shot but we'll see.


----------



## ryde307

Everything I saw was it slowing down. Another contractor forwarded me their weather service email they get everyday from a paid source. They stated the storm has moved back starting after midnight now and producing 2-4 for the metro 3-6 anoka north.


----------



## djagusch

If anyone has room on their route for bloomington pm me. One is a small fast food joint other is a small sit down place. Within 2 miles of each other.


----------



## BossPlow614

Pm sent djagusch. 

Nws for champlin states 2-4 tonight and another 3-5 tmrw and possibly 1" Sunday night.


----------



## djagusch

Sent ya back a pm.


----------



## IDST

Help help. Just got new tires on and went iut in the shop to chexk over plow moint again and found it broke. Any body know of a welder or someone to call. My number is 651-308-1499 if tgey can help. God da$%$$#+%* it


----------



## djagusch

jagext;1532828 said:


> Help help. Just got new tires on and went iut in the shop to chexk over plow moint again and found it broke. Any body know of a welder or someone to call. My number is 651-308-1499 if tgey can help. God da$%$$#+%* it


Call plow world 763 434 6900. They should be open


----------



## Green Grass

jagext;1532828 said:


> Help help. Just got new tires on and went iut in the shop to chexk over plow moint again and found it broke. Any body know of a welder or someone to call. My number is 651-308-1499 if tgey can help. God da$%$$#+%* it


Location??


----------



## wizardsr

jagext;1532828 said:


> Help help. Just got new tires on and went iut in the shop to chexk over plow moint again and found it broke. Any body know of a welder or someone to call. My number is 651-308-1499 if tgey can help. God da$%$$#+%* it


My old man is a good welder but his shop is up in Ramsey. PM me if you want his number, he can help you out whenever.


----------



## IDST

St Louis park


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Perry's Portable Welding


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm not sure what to think. Now I see they upped Minneapolis back to 3-5 for tomorrow.

I guess I'll get my guys going about 4, we have 15 or so accounts that are open tomorrow.

Then wait and see what happens???


----------



## IDST

wizardsr;1532837 said:


> My old man is a good welder but his shop is up in Ramsey. PM me if you want his number, he can help you out whenever.


just pm'ed ya thanks


----------



## IDST

LwnmwrMan22;1532853 said:


> Perry's Portable Welding


No longer around. unless you know another number


----------



## ringahding1

LwnmwrMan22;1532854 said:


> I'm not sure what to think. Now I see they upped Minneapolis back to 3-5 for tomorrow.
> 
> I guess I'll get my guys going about 4, we have 15 or so accounts that are open tomorrow.
> 
> Then wait and see what happens???


They are so back and forth, it can drive a guy nuts! We're looking around 3 0r 4 too.


----------



## OC&D

Well, I hooked up the old Leo, so we'll probably just get a dusting.

In all seriousness, I'm betting we'll be working at some point, but it's obvious that no one really knows when, how much, or how long.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1532918 said:


> Well, I hooked up the old Leo, so we'll probably just get a dusting.
> 
> In all seriousness, I'm betting we'll be working at some point, but it's obvious that no one really knows when, how much, or how long.


Looking at the radar I think the leading edge might hit the metro around 10:30. We have a bunch of stuff that's open as well as 5 churches that we do so I'm hoping there is a couple inches by 2 or 3. I have this feeling someone close or in the metro gets a foot. One of the models showed a big swath of 8-12". I'd be really surprised if most of us don't get 6"+ but we'll see.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The biggest blob is fairly stationary in SD. Early this morning Unit posted a NWS link they were talking about a dry swath of air moving in.

I could see waking up in about 6 hours, see the blob still in SD, and the rest of the storm moving to the south, being broken up and moving around us.

I could also see waking up in about 6 hours, looking outside and seeing 1.5" of snow on the ground if the snow in NW IA moves up this way and taps into the moisture that it's supposed to.

Guess I'll just have to get up in about 6 hours and see what I see??


----------



## OC&D

It just occurred to me why this thread is so unique as opposed to every other thread I've posted on around here......

birrrddseeeddd doesn't ever post here. Anyone feeling lonely? Should I send him a PM and invite him over?

Yeah, I think this is going to be a "wait and see" event for sure.


----------



## millsaps118

LwnmwrMan22;1532948 said:


> The biggest blob is fairly stationary in SD. Early this morning Unit posted a NWS link they were talking about a dry swath of air moving in.
> 
> *I could see waking up in about 6 hours, see the blob still in SD, and the rest of the storm moving to the south, being broken up and moving around us.*
> 
> I could also see waking up in about 6 hours, looking outside and seeing 1.5" of snow on the ground if the snow in NW IA moves up this way and taps into the moisture that it's supposed to.
> 
> Guess I'll just have to get up in about 6 hours and see what I see??


I like this scenario best!!!!


----------



## unit28

problem I see, NWS calling it a surface low system.
The other half is a mid level low which isn't mentioned.
The frontogenesis of this system is dramatic cold air on it's tail.
If it don't get a move on it'll either dry out or get a push later with colder air . If that happens then the snow flakes will really be greater from dendritic growth zone and pile deeper being fluffed.

I've noticed in the last hour the circled areas have swapped. Just an occurance from surface cyclogenetic motion. They are carrying 28units of DBZ refelctivity {moderate snow}.
The dry slot is getting pronounced . That area is flip flopping W and East almost appearing sometimes as if it were falling apart. But there's some cylonic movement so it'll look goofy
for awhile IMO.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

How am I supposed to get a nap / sleep in when I get Tweets like this??


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/277572561729105921


----------



## PrimoSR

LwnmwrMan22;1533020 said:


> How am I supposed to get a nap / sleep in when I get Tweets like this??
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/277572561729105921


I saw that one too! If PD is starting to get excited then there is a chance.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1533020 said:


> How am I supposed to get a nap / sleep in when I get Tweets like this??
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/277572561729105921


Have I mentioned before Paul D. is full of S*%#. All week he has talked about a slushy inch or two, Global warming this and that, don't trust the models at all, erase two days of posts to hide the evidence, trust my favorite model which shows 2" of slush, oh wait my model says 8" just like the GFS model has said all week. I can't stand that guy but I do read his blog

Now we'll get nothing if Paul's on board.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1533020 said:


> How am I supposed to get a nap / sleep in when I get Tweets like this??
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/277572561729105921


AAhhhm.......I don't want to work that hard


----------



## PrimoSR

Alright my official prediction. 4" for Orono - although I am definetly hoping the NWS precast holds true and we end up with 6-8".


----------



## ryde307

Planning for 6. 
Unit That's a great post with good info, besides the fact I have no idea what it means.
It is funny though I give alot of people weather updates with what are plan is and how we think the weather/snow will be. I have given up on weather stations and now get most info from this board. In the last year the few that supply weather data have been the most accurate. Thanks.

At this point our plan is going out at 3 plowing some keeping others open and sidewalks.
Stay out till about lunch based on the snow then come in and back out around 9PM sunday to clean it all up. Monday haul it. Tuesday send the bills.

The biggest worry I have is some of the new guys we have, and then the cold temps and blowing snow tomorrow evening. Hoping everything doesn't freeze rock solid.


----------



## ryde307

US National Weather Service Twin Cities Minnesota
The first glimpse of new model runs this evening are a bit farther south with the system...and slower...and therefore have more snow in central/southern MN. This would suggest more snow for the Twin Cities metro - something we will sort out over the next few hours.

Just saw that on facebook. Looks like no one knows.


----------



## PrimoSR

Paul updated again.

http://bit.ly/aaxsv3


----------



## SSS Inc.

Interesting NAM model run. 00Z

Looks to start after midnight as everyone already knows but it doesn't look to leave until tomorrow evening.

midnight - 6am: 3" give or take
6 - noon: 3-4"
noon - 6 pm 4"
6 - midnight 1"
----------------------
11-12" Based on my math. I may have calculated it slightly wrong. This would be in the heart of the metro as well.


----------



## PrimoSR

ryde307;1533060 said:


> The biggest worry I have is some of the new guys we have, and then the cold temps and blowing snow tomorrow evening. Hoping everything doesn't freeze rock solid.


I thought of that too, it is supposed to get cold, really cold, quick.

If anyone needs help tomorrow shoveling, snow blowing, plowing, salting...let me know.


----------



## AuroraMSP

Via Jerrid Sebesta... 00z NAM goes NUTS on snow potential and pulls everything farther south. Increasing snow totals as we speak. http://twitpic.com/bkbwol

Says 14" possible now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I would have saved myself all the calculating if I just went to pauls site first. He has a nice chart of what I was looking at.Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

This would have been easier as well, just updated on my computer.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1533098 said:


> This would have been easier as well, just updated on my computer.


I am all for that!


----------



## OC&D

I'm going to bed. Alarm is set for 3:30. If we don't have at least 2" by then I'm going back to bed and dealing with whatever happens later tomorrow.


----------



## TKLAWN

I'm going to cry myself to sleep. I hate big snows.


----------



## Camden

According to the latest model I'm in the 12-14" range. Holy smokes...I guess if that much is going to fall at least it's on a weekend.


----------



## Ranger620

If we see 10"-14" not sure how well i will fair. I left 2 trucks tore appart. 6" max in the metro is what I would like to see.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

TKLAWN;1533126 said:


> I'm going to cry myself to sleep. I hate big snows.


Who can sleep now? I too hate it, give me 1.5"ers


----------



## Polarismalibu

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1533132 said:


> Who can sleep now? I too hate it, give me 1.5"ers


I can never get to sleep when its about to snow.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

TKLAWN;1533126 said:


> I'm going to cry myself to sleep. I hate big snows.


Stuff breaks...


----------



## ryde307

I wanted snow but no more than 6" to start the season. Not happy about the new snow totals.


----------



## NBI Lawn

I hope that is all wrong!


----------



## unit28

Camden;1533130 said:


> According to the latest model I'm in the 12-14" range. Holy smokes...I guess if that much is going to fall at least it's on a weekend.


Yeah, 
Good luck to you and everyone.

Btw i posted as such 
Would happen yesterday.
14" from Alex and moving this way.

Beep Beep. Lolpayup


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1530988 said:


> 2 years ago, the December 10 storm there was talk of snow, but not 20".
> 
> I've got a sneaky feeling this storm is going to over the prediction of 2-4" by Monday morning by at least 2 times that amount.
> 
> No reason, no models, just 20 years experience of living dependant on the weather. It's a hell of a lot more accurate than going off of forecasting models.


Hmph... I called it on Thursday afternoon.

Where's my money??

I'm going to start to hate December 9th-10th REAL quick!


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1533150 said:


> Hmph... I called it on Thursday afternoon.
> 
> I'm going to start to hate December 9th-10th REAL quick!


I started hating that 2 years go with that 20 inch storm


----------



## banonea

how far south do you think it will drop?


----------



## CityGuy

Just started here in Hamel. Small light flakes so far


----------



## BossPlow614

unit28;1533148 said:


> Yeah,
> Good luck to you and everyone.
> 
> Btw i posted as such
> Would happen yesterday.
> 14" from Alex and moving this way.
> 
> Beep Beep. Lolpayup


Indeed you did.

Got my mounts on, wiring is in,, plow works great (KNOCK ON WOOD!!!) Very excited for this storm. I will probably not be sleeping tonight.


----------



## mnglocker

FML./ 

Just got home from a long day of politics after a long day/night of work. I've been up since 8am friday. no naps.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sure does look like the whole state of SD is dry air.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Just started snowing is **** Rapids


----------



## BossPlow614

Same in Champlin. Pretty steady at that. Going to try to sleep for a few hours and getting up around 3:30.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Is the storm not filling in like everyone thought? Southwest looks out of it already


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Go to the midwest radar. Most of SD is dry.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Parking lots are white from Stacy to Lino. Anything that was salted yesterday is just melted. 30 degrees out still.

Headed to **** Rapids to pound out some McDonalds.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

**** Rapids, Foley and Northdale Blvd, 1/4".

That's all you guys get from me for a while. I'm hanging out here until 2:30 and then clearing the lots of whatever snow.has fallen.

It's snowing, but not heavy flakes, and there is SOME melt from underneath.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

FWIW, for you guys that read here before looking at the radar, the storm has pretty much paused over the west side of the cities and the moisture is really starting to stream in from the SW.


----------



## Greenery

1" even, 15 miles west of Plymouth. Measured on an asphalt road with a tape measure. No finger measuring here. Lol


----------



## Ranger620

Looks to be abount an inch in corcoran/rogers.


----------



## AuroraMSP

1.5" in Champlin measured on concrete


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You can definitely tell that you cleared a lot once you're done.


----------



## mnglocker

greenery;1533179 said:


> 1" even, 15 miles west of Plymouth. Measured on an asphalt road with a tape measure. No finger measuring here. Lol


I'm 2.5+ in Delano. 55328 and it's coming down quick. Gentlemen, I'd suggest you get on it now before it gets away from you.


----------



## Greenery

Im up to 2.5 inches. Same place


----------



## TKLAWN

A dense 3 inches. Going out now for round one.


----------



## wizardsr

1.5" on the pavement, 2" on the concrete, in Crystal. The radar doesn't look like I figured it would, almost seems like it's breaking up or disorganized a bit...


----------



## BOSS LAWN

2" on the pavment, brooklyn park.


----------



## qualitycut

1inch on my concrete walk in inver grove looked like it was melting a bit. I hope I can at least get another inch or two out of this.


----------



## MM&L

1" Shakopee, radar opened up around us I don't know what to think of it


----------



## qualitycut

Nws just updated their facebook page , 8-11 over downtown? By the end


----------



## Tbrothers

Barely a inch in farmington, hope it picks up soon.


----------



## ringahding1

About 1.5" in Stillwater, but still coming down steady...heading out now! Have fun MN Crew!


----------



## OC&D

1.5" of light fluff in Midway St. Paul.


----------



## OC&D

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1533132 said:


> Who can sleep now? I too hate it, give me 1.5"ers


Just got up like 1/2 hour ago. The older I get, the less exciting this becomes.....it's almost like work.

Well, I think I'm going to go drive around and see what I can find out there.


----------



## MM&L

Anybody in Burnsville area?


----------



## Martinson9

We have 2.5 inches on my asphalt driveway in Minnetonka. I agree with Wizard. This radar is confusing. Looks like it could be done in a couple of hours unless it starts filling in on the back side (which it certainly could).


----------



## BossPlow614

2" in Champlin when I left home about 20 min ago. Measured with a ruler onto flat asphalt. Anyone have an update on South metro amts?


----------



## MM&L

1.5-2" Shakopee/ Prior Lake


----------



## IDST

2.5" St. loius park


----------



## monson770

blizzard 2012 huh? seems like another tease more than a blizzard at this point...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Has the snow actually stopped on the south side? Or is that just a bad radar return


----------



## MM&L

It stopped


----------



## Green Grass

Not snowing in the west metro


----------



## MM&L

Anybody know what to make of this?


----------



## SSS Inc.

2 inches by the airport. Don't be fooled, I think we are in the eye of the storm. Nws discussion says new info has shifted the storm a little more south. Heavy snow to center the west metro. 14 plus inches possible west metro. One model says 18 inches. Lots of cyclonic action starting on the radar. Should get interesting I hope. Once its starts shifting late morning it should add up quick


----------



## unit28

I see that too SSS,
cyclonic scenario really is as wide as N/S Dakota into MN.

Thing is it, it is really trying to pull out of the southern trough, and fridged cold air behind the initial distubance is trying to wag the dog. I think the thing to watch is mid level conditions. around 800MB is driving it South. from what I see.

ice rink ready yet?
good luck keep safe.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1533235 said:


> I see that too SSS,
> cyclonic scenario really is as wide as N/S Dakota into MN.
> 
> Thing is it, it is really trying to pull out of the southern trough, and fridged cold air behind the initial distubance is trying to wag the dog. I think the thing to watch is mid level conditions. around 800MB is driving it South. from what I see.
> 
> ice rink ready yet?
> good luck keep safe.


Icerink is not ready but should be this week. It did start coming down pretty good by the airport where I am again.


----------



## BossPlow614

I was going to say. We are just in between bands, look at an expanded radar from twc. There's lots more to come.


----------



## Green Grass

Well I think I will go home and play with the kids for awhile.


----------



## qualitycut

I just measured 1.5 on the concrete its either melting or packing down


----------



## Green Grass

We have about 4 at home. But I plowed the driveway when I left at 4 and the snow is not really sticking.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1533288 said:


> We have about 4 at home. But I plowed the driveway when I left at 4 and the snow is not really sticking.


Heavy snow in s. Mpls


----------



## qualitycut

I have 4 in the lawn 2 on the sidewalk in inver grove debating on if I should do my residentials once we hit 4in.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1533305 said:


> I have 4 in the lawn 2 on the sidewalk in inver grove debating on if I should do my residentials once we hit 4in.


We have 5-6 in the grass. Snowing hard but with temps around freezing it's just not sticking to the asphalt much anymore.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We are getting HAMMERED on the north side


----------



## ryde307

It is dumping in chanhassen right now also.
Just got in from round one heading back out in 2 hours for the next. Hoping this ends by midnight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I wish I could figure out how to post a picture while.mobile.so you guys could see. We can't keep up.

We'll easily be over 12".


----------



## ryde307

Where are you located? Cambridge?
Looks like most will be in the 9-15" range for this one.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1533359 said:


> I wish I could figure out how to post a picture while.mobile.so you guys could see. We can't keep up.
> 
> We'll easily be over 12".


Getting hammered in MpLS.

We decided to plow everything open or not once. Stopping at home got about 6". Streets are a mess. Radar looks to be strong for the whole metro and will stay that way along time. Having a few flashbacks from 2010 minus the wind, at least at this point.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm doing my best to just float between **** Rapids and Blaine.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My other trucks are running through the late opens. We are going through for the second time the stuff that we did at 3-4, then will start to do the stuff that wasn't open. 

I'm getting nervous we won't have everything done by tomorrow.


----------



## Semi-Crazy

5 3/4 measured on concrete halfway between Cambridge and North Branch


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It measures at 5 3/4, but plows like 12. It's so wet and compacted.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Some of you honestly think this is fun?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1533436 said:


> Some of you honestly think this is fun?


It wad for a little bit.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1533436 said:


> Some of you honestly think this is fun?


I wish i could say we are in it but we only got maby 1.5" in rochester on the roads and most of it is slush. wish the temp would drop so it adds up. we went and checked all the accounts and nothing warrents droping the plows yet. going to go out at aropund 10:00 tonight and run through the night. they say we should get between 3" to 7" here. I hope so.......payup


----------



## qualitycut

This us not fun at all


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1533495 said:


> This us not fun at all


I'm having a great time so far. When the crap started to stick to my rear window I became upset. I wonder how late this will go. Were almost done with round two with our jobs


----------



## Green Grass

Finished round two. Hope it ends early I want to go to bed! I like 2-3 inch storms better.


----------



## albhb3

word has it is that its going to continue till around midnight


----------



## banonea

albhb3;1533542 said:


> word has it is that its going to continue till around midnight


thats why we are waiting till it is done, got band practice at 4:30 till around 8Thumbs Up, try to catch a nap then go out around 10:30 or so.....
:yow!:


----------



## albhb3

9.5 here in eagan god im glad i can just sit back and watch the meyhem


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It just won't f'n quit!


----------



## 87chevy

Weather bug is predicting 9-15 inches. Idk how trust worthy that is...


----------



## Buck331

I'm up in North St. Louis County..., about 3" total as of 5:30PM today. Good luck Metro guys!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Is it ever going to end Omg


----------



## ryde307

Just got back in from round 2 and 3 for some places.Its a mess and it's heavy and wet. Surprisingly its going ok.
Eat sleep for a bit then back out at 1030.
The good thing is there will be snow to haul and push back for a couple nights.


----------



## DodgerFan

Sounds like a bunch of whiney girls. Mostly everyone wants the snow, practically begging for it! Now its too much too heavy ect. No one is making anyone plow. Think about making the cash (& good money now as your plowing it several times) & thankful that it is snowing. Sure everyone wants 2-3" every time but that's not reality. 
Good luck, hopefully no breakdowns & if there is may they be minor!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Dodger,
I love it. Please read previous post how I love it except my rear window which is OK now . 
Ryde I hope the hauling kicks in big timeayup


----------



## unit28

MPX
3mi Sw Minneapolis
Hennepin, MN SNOW - M9.5 INCH 
0606 PM CST 12/09/2012 (00:06 12/10/2012 UTC) 
TRAINED SPOTTER 

SNOW TAPERING


----------



## bwrsbn

We are going to finish up our last route in the next couple hours. Got an easy 9-10 inches here in the minnetonka area. If anyone needs some help with early opens shoot me a pm or an email [email protected]


----------



## unit28

surface wind divergence on yo mama house yeah uh huh

check it


----------



## SSS Inc.

Here is a cool snowfall total map from nws. Paul D. Posted it on his blog. Somehow I've never seen this one.

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/mpx/?n=snowtotals


----------



## Raymond S.

I've always said. "System snow is for pussies! Move to the lake effect region and you'll never complain about a system storm again." With that said... Good luck fellas and may the plow gods bless you with open eyes, mechanical excellence, and financial stability!!!


----------



## justinsp

*Need sidewalk help!!*

Checking in to see if any one has some sidewalk labors they want to sub. My 2 shovelers BAILED on me. Need help at a townhome in North minneapolis off I-94 and Broadway. 33 units - front entrys, sidewalks, and garage doors need shoveling. Approximately 8 -10 man hours - 2 guys 5 hours. Justin 612-554-0153


----------



## Green Grass

I think it stopped!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1533888 said:


> I think it stopped!


Well its not quite done in my neck of the woods( S. MPLS). Now there are large fluffy flakes coming down fairly quick. Might pick up another inch or two pretty quick if it keeps up. Was hoping to go out at about nine again.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1533948 said:


> Well its not quite done in my neck of the woods( S. MPLS). Now there are large fluffy flakes coming down fairly quick. Might pick up another inch or two pretty quick if it keeps up. Was hoping to go out at about nine again.


Well move 45 miles west


----------



## BossPlow614

This thread has more updates during a storm than Facebook lol.


----------



## 87chevy

Still had light snow when I left Cyrus tonight. Gunna be the winds that get's bad. I got north of Herman and everything cleared up. Still windy, but clear road and skys. Also not impressed with the City of Wahpeton...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If anyone is done and still wants to do some work I know if either myself or another guy that need help


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Northeast or Northwest natural either 1


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If anyone wants to do an alley at 6th and Washington; and 2 sections of parking lot at 7th and Washington, 651-248-9728. Bout 1.5 hours with a v plow, $200. It was last done at 1 this afternoon.


----------



## BossPlow614

If anyone is in the anoka area and has a plow to lift mine up. The cotter pin fell out of the bolt on the hydraulic cylinder that lifts the plow please call me. 763-222-9949. I cant even get out of the lot.


----------



## SSS Inc.

EmJayDub;1534121 said:


> If anyone is in the anoka area and has a plow to lift mine up. The cotter pin fell out of the bolt on the hydraulic cylinder that lifts the plow please call me. 763-222-9949. I cant even get out of the lot.


Can you run it into a pile to raise it up? Did that before when my pump quit.


----------



## BossPlow614

Couldn't get it high enough on a pile. Drove down the shoulder with my rotator & flashers on to countryside and they helped me out.


----------



## wideout

If any of you Minnesota boys could post some pics for the rest of us when you get a chance that would be awesome!!


----------



## mnglocker

wideout;1534274 said:


> If any of you Minnesota boys could post some pics for the rest of us when you get a chance that would be awesome!!


Nope. I don't want to see snow again for another 11.5 months.


----------



## DodgerFan

mnglocker;1534447 said:


> Nope. I don't want to see snow again for another 11.5 months.


Holy sh!T Batman, then u made enough money on that 1 storm to cover what a normal winter would've been!


----------



## NBI Lawn

Mother of God! I thought it was some sick joke...it didn't want to stop! By the time you got a lot half clear there was another 2" on the part you had just done.


----------



## wideout

Come on show us some pics!!


----------



## mnglocker

DodgerFan;1534452 said:


> Holy sh!T Batman, then u made enough money on that 1 storm to cover what a normal winter would've been!


No, you can make more $$$ landscaping, with less broken equipment.


----------



## DodgerFan

Your not suppose to break your toys


----------



## mnglocker

DodgerFan;1534506 said:


> Your not suppose to break your toys


I didn't do too bad yesterday. Only known carnage so far is the left channel in my radio cooked. I guess I'll have to bring a kazoo and make the shoveler sing for entertainment.


----------



## DodgerFan

Omg, lmao!!!


----------



## BossPlow614

mnglocker;1534447 said:


> Nope. I don't want to see snow again for another 11.5 months.


So I'm not the only one that feels like that.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I'll take another foot next week please. John Dee updated his seasonal outlook if anyone is curious.


----------



## BossPlow614

Well at least everything is ready and I can get some sleep beforehand. 

Also, eventually this year ill need someone with a dump truck to haul snow. If anyone is interested. Pm me.


----------



## ryde307

It was alot at first but we made it through pretty good I would say. 
The good is we have 3 solid nights of hauling, resalting, pushbacks and clean up to do now. Keep em coming happy to make it while we can.
I'm sure it will be 60 in 2 weeks and everything will melt.


----------



## 1982atm

Man I wish could get some snow to plow


----------



## ryde307

Here are a couple nothing great. I put some others in my pic thread.
Here is one driving a toolcat around today.









My plow about to eat a prius


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

mnglocker;1534508 said:


> . Only known carnage so far is the left channel in my radio cooked. I guess I'll have to bring a kazoo and make the shoveler sing for entertainment.


Thanks !

I just spit coffee all over my monitor and keyboard ! :laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1534646 said:


> It was alot at first but we made it through pretty good I would say.
> The good is we have 3 solid nights of hauling, resalting, pushbacks and clean up to do now. Keep em coming happy to make it while we can.
> I'm sure it will be 60 in 2 weeks and everything will melt.


I would say it went good for us as well. We plowed about 24 hours total and no breakdowns except I think I have a leaky cylinder on my blizzard. I was losing about a half a quart every couple hours but no evidence of dripping except one of the cylinders was a tiny bit slick(barely noticeable). Easy fix. 
We need another storm to get our customers to start hauling I think. We have some huge piles already at some sites. If we get into a good pattern of snow I think my people will have to do something. We had something like 40 days of hauling two years ago. Can't waitpayup


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

FWIW, my RTV sucked ass.

My sub that I called to plow instead of the RTV ripped his plow and left my bank lot full of snow piles.

The shoveler that walked off the job left a snowblower blocking a door to a sr. Living redidence.

My new plow driver was plowing with a broom.and dustpan with how slow he was going.

We fell 3 accounts short. I will be up all night fixing stuff the other guys screwed up and doing the rest of the accounts that aren't open, then tomorrow at 10 am all of the apartment lot cleanout start.


----------



## OC&D

Well, that sucked.

What sucks more is that while I managed to get everyone opened up, and all of my commercials completely plowed before they opened, I actually just got home to read this email from one of my accounts:

"We signed up for salting on the parking lot. It was at the discretion of OC&D. When I arrived this AM the lot was solid ice. I believe it should have been done when you plowed."

Granted, he's right, but he's damn lucky when he arrived the lot wasn't solid snow. I haven't salted crap yet due to how cold it was today and how much colder it will be tonight, not to mention the fact that I had my foot in it the entire time just trying to keep up with getting the damn snow off the lots.

I'm debating whether I should go salt the damn thing right now, but if I do that, I may as well go salt everything, which is at least another 3-4 hours and I'm spanked.


----------



## ryde307

Lots of ice this storm. The highways are still pretty bad and these temps are not helping.
We have salted most lots 3-5 times since Saturday. More going out to some tonight.


----------



## ryde307

Lwnmwr that sounds ruff sorry for the bad luck sounds like it was all on your new guys. Sucks to be on the end of that from the prop managers.

SSS we are lucky a few sites get hauled with anything more than 3"s of snow. and others with more than 10". So we get a good amount out of this one. 2 years ago was great I think we worked 45 nights straight from a bit before christmas on. Some other friends ran there skids and blowers for another company 90+days in a row.
I'm hoping for some more decent snow before christmas because everyone trys to haul or keep lots more open for that then it isn't as important after the 1st of the year it seems.


----------



## ryde307

We didn't have any breakdowns but when going out for the first time when the guys helps load a slater they put it through the back window of my truck. So I made a half-ass plastic window/vent out of painters plastic and duct tape. Good thing for glass coverage.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1534747 said:


> FWIW, my RTV sucked ass.
> 
> My sub that I called to plow instead of the RTV ripped his plow and left my bank lot full of snow piles.
> 
> The shoveler that walked off the job left a snowblower blocking a door to a sr. Living redidence.
> 
> My new plow driver was plowing with a broom.and dustpan with how slow he was going.
> 
> We fell 3 accounts short. I will be up all night fixing stuff the other guys screwed up and doing the rest of the accounts that aren't open, then tomorrow at 10 am all of the apartment lot cleanout start.


Was there just too much snow for it? Maybe it will work with a 2" storm.

For all the guys in other states asking for pics, here are the only other pics I have besides the two that I posted yesterday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I think a couple of issues with the RTV.

When I ran it, I would float the plow if I started to lose traction and it would keep going.

With the depth of the snow, operator (used to equipment, new to RTV) I think time in the saddle.and he could get a better grasp.

Yeah, my new guys freaked out. They weren't prepared for this storm, which who was???

And who had time to take pics?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I really.would like to trade this RTV for a decnt 2 speed skid though.


----------



## ryde307

Heading out to scrap and clean lots and haul snow. Hoping the temps warm up soon. Just shoveled my deck and it's cold as hell.


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;1534839 said:


> Heading out to scrap and clean lots and haul snow. Hoping the temps warm up soon. Just shoveled my deck and it's cold as hell.


it's -12 out here already so good luck with the warm up!


----------



## Green Grass

you guys have fun hauling snow and cleaning up. I am going to get ready for bed because we are all done!


----------



## trustyrusty

Wheres all the pics guys?


----------



## OC&D

Well, I decided to go out and salt but that didn't work out so well. Northern Salt doesn't open until midnight tonight. Blech. If I could have gotten a load now I could've been done by like 10:30 or 11. Instead I'll have couple of beers and go to bed with the alarm set for 3. Yay me. The roads are friggin' horribly btw. I think they're actually worse now than they were earlier today.

I didn't take any pics. I should have taken pics of the two MNDOT trucks that were stuck though. One guy ditched his, and the other one got himself hung up in the middle of a ramp on a huge plow berm that I think he himself actually put there.

I'm glad to be out of the truck for a while though; the roads are rougher than a corn cob, I'm afraid I might lose a filling.


----------



## ryde307

The roads are horrible. Take back roads much better. The county and mndot did a horrible job in my opinion. There was 2 2 semis stuck in the middle of the highway in minnetinka on my way out.


----------



## Camden

Sorry for the lack of pics...here's the only one I've taken so far. It's from tonight when I was out plowing cell towers.


----------



## Camden

One of the metro news channels did a story tonight about how well MNDOT handled the storm because they're now using liquids


----------



## ryde307




----------



## ryde307

Sitting at northern salt never been here but there system to load pay and scale is ********. This will be a good waste of a half hour.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Work just feels like it's going soooooo slow.


----------



## BossPlow614

I was going to take some pics at the final site of this storm but my phone battery was too low, so I went home and finally get to sleep!!! Its almost like I was on vacation, I was away d from all the finals & stuff I have for school and now it's back to reality.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Don't look now, but these "occasional flurries" are going to turn into 2" of snow.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1535065 said:


> Don't look now, but these "occasional flurries" are going to turn into 2" of snow.


I was just thinking that, its more then flurries here in Brooklyn Park


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1/2" in Lino Lakes so far


----------



## unit28

close to a half...right [email protected] 65/24 East Bethel

Hearing lots of problems with mis-fireing motors


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It sure would have been funny for all the guys that are in bed, sleeping for it to have added up to 2".


----------



## Raymond S.

I don't think it would be funny at all. That's a horrible feeling when you've been up for a few days finishing up a storm, finally get a chance to rest and the forecast is clear, only to wake up and find another 2". I've had more than one scenario where I've got up in the middle of the night just to pee and had 1/2" on the ground. 2 years ago I salted 22 days straight. Most of those were "clear" forecasts.


----------



## OC&D

ryde307;1535047 said:


> Sitting at northern salt never been here but there system to load pay and scale is ********. This will be a good waste of a half hour.


What system? They have a system?


----------



## unit28

NWS...
Accumulating snow is appearing more likely late friday night into 
saturday evening across most of the outlook area as a low pressure
system tracks from iowa into wisconsin.


----------



## BossPlow614

Belinda said this system looks similar to the one last wknd. Any accumulation forecasts?


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1535082 said:


> It sure would have been funny for all the guys that are in bed, sleeping for it to have added up to 2".


Yeah that would have been real funny. Freakin' hilaroius.


----------



## ryde307

Geating ready to head out again. Been working 12-15 hour shifts since the start. Have at least 2 more days of hauling and cleaning up.
Hoping for more snow this weekend would preffer 6 or less though.


----------



## djagusch

ryde307;1535536 said:


> Geating ready to head out again. Been working 12-15 hour shifts since the start. Have at least 2 more days of hauling and cleaning up.
> Hoping for more snow this weekend would preffer 6 or less though.


6" or less, really? I have had a 1hr truck nap since the start of this. The weekend can be a bust.


----------



## OC&D

djagusch;1535573 said:


> 6" or less, really? I have had a 1hr truck nap since the start of this. The weekend can be a bust.


Agreed. This one was a doozy. I need a few nights of decent sleep at this point.


----------



## waterboy

OC&D;1535262 said:


> What system? They have a system?


new and improved. scale, make a sharp u-turn, load, scale, walk a block back to the shed, sign out, walk a block back to the truck, and the whole time trying to figure out what that crazy dude is smokin


----------



## ryde307

Im looking at the paychecks making it all worth it.
We aork 12 to 15 on 4-6 off.
I wont be disapointed if it doesnt snow I just hope if it does its smaller.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I've at least made it to the details part of the list. The sidewalks that were missed, corners not tucked.

67 hours in the seat. The Wendy's bags are adding up in the back seat.

1 more sidewalk and 1 residential that hasn't been done yet and I'm heading to bed, finally.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I think some of you have taken on too much work

This weekend NWS "guessed" at 3-6". The NAM model is showing a pretty impressive amount of liquid. Others have the storm missing us well to the south so who knows. Its interesting that the National Weather Service would have us in the Snow likely category this soon and post amounts on their discussion. I hope we get hit hard again. Snow =payup. 
Let it snow, let it snow.


----------



## qualitycut

Now that its all over I'm happy but sucks while we are out I was just happy no one called and complained.


----------



## wideout

If any of you guys need help with your storm this weekend let me know have two trucks will travel


----------



## ryde307

Some of our trucks lined up to haul.


----------



## ryde307

Here are friends roll offs hauling out of mpls.


----------



## ringahding1

LwnmwrMan22;1535082 said:


> It sure would have been funny for all the guys that are in bed, sleeping for it to have added up to 2".


Sleep? HA ! Field calls for 12 hours today, for one-time snow plowing....for all those who could not find a service...Just want to say thanks to all the providers that told them to call us...double payday!


----------



## qualitycut

ringahding1;1535776 said:


> Sleep? HA ! Field calls for 12 hours today, for one-time snow plowing....for all those who could not find a service...Just want to say thanks to all the providers that told them to call us...double payday!


I had tons of those from last night until today 50-70 a drive they said nobody else was answering.


----------



## ringahding1

qualitycut;1535779 said:


> I had tons of those from last night until today 50-70 a drive they said nobody else was answering.


Man I love this game! 
How far you go?


----------



## BossPlow614

Had a complaint from this fat [email protected] (normally I deal with his wife) that I pushed the snow onto the lawn and tore up the grass a little bit. Tried telling me the neighborhood is an association and that no one else has their snow piled like how I piled it. I politely told him that the reason there aren't piles of snow is becausd they're shoveling or snow blowing it. Then tried saying how the 35 houses around them that are supposedly apart of this HOA love how their lawn & landscape look (I maintain it) but aren't happy with snow piles. Then he tries saying we cut his Halloween decorations when shrub trimming, even though it was done in Sept & there were no decorations. IMO he is just insecure as hell and tries to boss contractors around.


----------



## qualitycut

ringahding1;1535784 said:


> Man I love this game!
> How far you go?


694 to the north and 35w to the west only because I have about 13 day after accts that are along that route and its a lot more fun when you don't have to worry about getting done by a certain time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1535744 said:


> I think some of you have taken on too much work
> 
> This weekend NWS "guessed" at 3-6". The NAM model is showing a pretty impressive amount of liquid. Others have the storm missing us well to the south so who knows. Its interesting that the National Weather Service would have us in the Snow likely category this soon and post amounts on their discussion. I hope we get hit hard again. Snow =payup.
> Let it snow, let it snow.


For me it's not too much work, but a bad storm with regards to guys walking off, equipment failure, new operators and me getting to the point of I just needed to do the work myself.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

LwnmwrMan22;1535933 said:


> For me it's not too much work, but a bad storm with regards to guys walking off, equipment failure, new operators and me getting to the point of I just needed to do the work myself.


Sounds like my storm was much better than yours. Only equipment problem was once I got home my controller for my Boss V wouldn't turn on, I just had to fix a couple wires and was good to go. Plus we picked up an account for a heavy haul trucking company when the guy they had last year never told them he wasn't going to plow snow this year. Also had a few of those country driveways call last minute, nice money makers!

Anyone got predictions for snow this weekend? I'm sure we'll get hammered, the guy I work for is gone for the weekend.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1535933 said:


> For me it's not too much work, but a bad storm with regards to guys walking off, equipment failure, new operators and me getting to the point of I just needed to do the work myself.


I know you had your share of problems.:realmad: I was just surprised how many people were still working on their routes. Not being a residential guy maybe thats what I'm missing. I'm sure driveways can turn into a nightmare real quick. If we didn't have our properties open by Monday we wouldn't have them anymore. Actually it looks like we are going to get a few properties back that we lost because they weren't plowed. The funny thing is that we lost them to a "Friend" of the owner that has a plow.

Well hopefully everyone can get some rest and fix everything before Saturday. It may rain but if its all snow it looks like a good one.


----------



## ryde307

We were able to pick up a few new properties in the middle of the storm. I met 2 different prop managers on site around midnight Sun night to go over there sites. We have taken over both and cleared and hauled out one already as well.
It was a long event still have at least 1 night of work left. But storms like this are great for business.

Not so sure I want another big one this weekend but I think if we get anything more than 6" this weekend there will be alot of issues with lack of snow space.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I've received 3 more calls for foreclosure work today plus now all of the scraping calls are coming in.


----------



## CityGuy

Wow page 3? Had to bump back to 1


----------



## OC&D

This weekend is shaping up to be another big question mark. I've seen predictions ranging from no precip, to freezing rain, to rain/snow mix. I think the potential is there to have another event, but far worse than this past weekend. We could be plowing the equivalent of wet concrete, and possible several inches of it.


----------



## IDST

I just read .51" of precipitation. Now to figure out if the bulk will be snow or rain. I would love 4-6 inches. not ready for 10+ again. I actually picked up to more today that hadn't been plowed out yet. Their guy never showed or called. They said he was great the last to years. Hope something didn't happen.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I will LOVE 14" of snow. I will just park my trucks, put free plow business in the window, keys in the ignition and list in the seat.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I typed the above post while at a gas station scraping slush.

I was at the end of the pumps, waiting for a patron to finish pumping gas and typing the post when a guy in a Durango wedged himself backwards between I and the pump I was blocking to the next pump.

While he was filling I slowly pulled up to where my plow was 2" from his bumper and then kept looking like I was texting.

In the meantime a car pulled into the pump behind him so he ended up having to wait to back out anyways.

I know it was unprofessional and petty, but I don't care right now


----------



## SSS Inc.

I'll take 14"payup except two of my kids have Christmas programs this weekend. I will make it work though.

This weekend will be a total guessing game for the forecasters but I have a feeling that a transition to snow will occur early enough to provide several inches of garbage. NWS is kind of confusing, snow/rain mix then a rain/snow mix then snow likely.


----------



## kevlars

SSS, when that happens, I just lay on the air horns. They usually get the hint!


----------



## BossPlow614

Throwing darts at a board once again. It's a wait and see. Looks like a no sleep wknd once again, plus not much sleep for me the remainder of the week with all the stuff due for school on Friday, plus a bunch of other things to do by next Wed, tests, an entire online class that I put off until now, couple projects, etc.


----------



## ryde307

Ironically I took a break from blowing back piles today to pkay dart league then back to it tonight


----------



## AuroraMSP

Anyone know how well this kind of spreader works. Not worried about how much it holds, just if it will put road salt thru without jamming.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

AuroraMSP;1536529 said:


> Anyone know how well this kind of spreader works. Not worried about how much it holds, just if it will put road salt thru without jamming.


My buddy runs one with bagged salt.

Works unless the salt is wet.

On a side note, NWS is calling for 2-4" for this weekend for areas that see all snow with the system.

Cities are on a rain/snow line.

Bad part is, they were calling for 2-4" last week at this time as well. :crying:

I'd like to at least have time to get the Christmas tree up before New Year's.


----------



## AuroraMSP

LwnmwrMan22;1536593 said:


> My buddy runs one with bagged salt.
> 
> Works unless the salt is wet.


I'm wanting to run bulk salt thru it. I currently have the hitch spreader by SnowEx. It plugs up enough that I need another guy to shake it to keep it coming out. I want a hitch style spreader that can run bulk. Any suggestions?


----------



## Camden

AuroraMSP;1536596 said:


> I'm wanting to run bulk salt thru it. I currently have the hitch spreader by SnowEx. It plugs up enough that I need another guy to shake it to keep it coming out. I want a hitch style spreader that can run bulk. Any suggestions?


Buyers TGS07

SnowEx 1875

Western Pro-Flo

The unit that you showed a picture of will not spread bulk very well unless it's very dry. Don't even waste your time with it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1536622 said:


> Buyers TGS07
> 
> SnowEx 1875
> 
> Western Pro-Flo
> 
> The unit that you showed a picture of will not spread bulk very well unless it's very dry. Don't even waste your time with it.


Wow, The only other guy that would love a foot of snow this weekend shows up.:salute:


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1536649 said:


> Wow, The only other guy that would love a foot of snow this weekend shows up.:salute:


You've got that right! I'll take any storm that allows me to make more money in two days than most people make in a month.

BTW - I'm in the market for a 12' pusher for my loader. If you come across one let me know.


----------



## unit28

I remember what happened last year when the BLC showed up with the CO low.
same scenario happening now......we don't need no stinkin arctic air, we have another baroclinic leaf forming that may be inclusive with this weekend system. Once the BLC hits a 32* isotherm what happens? last year we had 2" an hour of snow when the BLC hit the threshold far north metro, but south metro had some slop.

IR/WATER VAPOR IMAGERY IS SHOWING SOME LARGER SCALE
CLOUD TOP COOLING ACROSS THE SOUTHWESTERN US AS THE *FIRST STAGES OF A BAROCLINIC LEAF SIGNATURE ARE OCCURRING*. HOWEVER, AT THIS TIME, THE
BULK OF THE PRECIP HAS BEEN FOCUSED ALONG A RATHER NARROW BAND CLOSE TO
OR JUST BEHIND AN ANALYZED SFC FRONT WORKING ITS WAY TO THE SE ACROSS
CA. PRECIPITATION RATES BASED ON REGIONAL OBSERVATIONAL DATA HAVE BEEN
RUNNING AT MOST BETWEEN .1"-.2"/HR. RECENT MICROWAVE DATA DID SHOW A
VERY MODEST PLUME OF SLIGHTLY HIGHER MOISTURE ACCOMPANYING THIS TROF WITH
VALUES OF .6" TO JUST OVER .7" ALONG AND JUST OFF THE S CA COAST. HOWEVER,
TRENDS IN MICROWAVE/BLENDED TPW* DATA ARE JUST BEGINNING TO SHOW SIGNS
OF THE EDGE OF THE HIGHER MOISTURE JUST SOUTH OF BAJA STARTING TO LIFT
NORTHWARD*


----------



## banonea

NBI Lawn;1534472 said:


> Mother of God! I thought it was some sick joke...it didn't want to stop! By the time you got a lot half clear there was another 2" on the part you had just done.


thats how we felt 2 years ago..... 27" in just over 24 hours and $15,000.00 in equipment damage. almost quit that year.


----------



## OC&D

unit28;1536681 said:


> I remember what happened last year when the BLC showed up with the CO low.
> same scenario happening now......we don't need no stinkin arctic air, we have another baroclinic leaf forming that may be inclusive with this weekend system. Once the BLC hits a 32* isotherm what happens? last year we had 2" an hour of snow when the BLC hit the threshold far north metro, but south metro had some slop.
> 
> IR/WATER VAPOR IMAGERY IS SHOWING SOME LARGER SCALE
> CLOUD TOP COOLING ACROSS THE SOUTHWESTERN US AS THE *FIRST STAGES OF A BAROCLINIC LEAF SIGNATURE ARE OCCURRING*. HOWEVER, AT THIS TIME, THE
> BULK OF THE PRECIP HAS BEEN FOCUSED ALONG A RATHER NARROW BAND CLOSE TO
> OR JUST BEHIND AN ANALYZED SFC FRONT WORKING ITS WAY TO THE SE ACROSS
> CA. PRECIPITATION RATES BASED ON REGIONAL OBSERVATIONAL DATA HAVE BEEN
> RUNNING AT MOST BETWEEN .1"-.2"/HR. RECENT MICROWAVE DATA DID SHOW A
> VERY MODEST PLUME OF SLIGHTLY HIGHER MOISTURE ACCOMPANYING THIS TROF WITH
> VALUES OF .6" TO JUST OVER .7" ALONG AND JUST OFF THE S CA COAST. HOWEVER,
> TRENDS IN MICROWAVE/BLENDED TPW* DATA ARE JUST BEGINNING TO SHOW SIGNS
> OF THE EDGE OF THE HIGHER MOISTURE JUST SOUTH OF BAJA STARTING TO LIFT
> NORTHWARD*


This is beyond understanding with my liberal arts education, but it sounds bad.


----------



## OC&D

AuroraMSP;1536529 said:


> Anyone know how well this kind of spreader works. Not worried about how much it holds, just if it will put road salt thru without jamming.


I have a Buyers TGS07 and I love it. If you're not worried about capacity, I think it's a good unit for the price, and it will spread anything that a regular hopper spreader will spread.

As others have said, bulk would need to be VERY dry to spread through the one you're looking at. I had a snowex sr210, actually I still have it, and I made my own vibrator for that to get bulk to flow, it worked fine, but I wanted more capacity and the ability to spread salt/sand.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1535682 said:


> I've at least made it to the details part of the list. The sidewalks that were missed, corners not tucked.
> 
> 67 hours in the seat. *:laughing::laughing:*.
> 
> 1 more sidewalk and 1 residential that hasn't been done yet and I'm heading to bed, finally.


i know that feeling


----------



## banonea

EmJayDub;1535796 said:


> Had a complaint from this fat [email protected] (normally I deal with his wife) that I pushed the snow onto the lawn and tore up the grass a little bit. Tried telling me the neighborhood is an association and that no one else has their snow piled like how I piled it. I politely told him that the reason there aren't piles of snow is becausd they're shoveling or snow blowing it. Then tried saying how the 35 houses around them that are supposedly apart of this HOA love how their lawn & landscape look (I maintain it) but aren't happy with snow piles. Then he tries saying we cut his Halloween decorations when shrub trimming, even though it was done in Sept & there were no decorations. IMO he is just insecure as hell and tries to boss contractors around.


I like guys like that, my answer to them is " Ok, go find somone else, Click" Changes there attitude in a hurryThumbs Up


----------



## BossPlow614

I just may do that. But i wouldn't mind arguing with this [email protected] first and getting stuff through his fat head. 
Another thing that I'm happy with is when people complain about packed down snow on their driveway, I re-read my contract tonight & it states we have no control over snow pack from vehicle & foot traffic, I forgot that clause was in there. For the ones that complain, they clearly didn't read through the contract. 

Now that I think about it, no company can rly get a driveway down to pavement on that last storm unless you used a skid or something.


----------



## banonea

Camden;1536622 said:


> Buyers TGS07
> 
> SnowEx 1875
> 
> Western Pro-Flo
> 
> The unit that you showed a picture of will not spread bulk very well unless it's very dry. Don't even waste your time with it.


I run the western flow prow and made a mount to go in the hitch and it works great. I can run bulk salt/ salt sand mix with no issues unless you leave it in there on a very cols night and it is moist. it can freeze into a block then your chiping it out but if you keep the cover on it your good


----------



## AuroraMSP

OC&D;1536702 said:


> I have a Buyers TGS07 and I love it. If you're not worried about capacity, I think it's a good unit for the price, and it will spread anything that a regular hopper spreader will spread.
> 
> As others have said, bulk would need to be VERY dry to spread through the one you're looking at. I had a snowex sr210, actually I still have it, and I made my own vibrator for that to get bulk to flow, it worked fine, but I wanted more capacity and the ability to spread salt/sand.


I have the SR210 as well. I love it other than it plugging up every once in awhile. I tried making a vibrator but it didn't work very well. Are you for hire to make one for mine?


----------



## banonea

the good: We only got about 4" in Rochester, wet and heavy
the bad:
I had band practice, so I sent my 2 brother that plow for me out at about 5:30 to do sidewalks and push a few lots till i got done. they made 2 passes with the plow and dropped the tranny out of 1 of my trucks.:realmad: Ok, **** happens get it out of the way the rest of the night will be good. he grabs the other truck and goes back out. 15min later he calls, hydro line blows on the 1 push. NOW, keep in mind I just REPLACED ALL THE LINES ON THIS PLOW THIS YEAR, He comes back, we replace the line and gets back at it. By this time he is pissed because it may have been my plow truck, but it is the truck that he drives all the time( I gave it to him as a b-day present, but I keep it up for him to make sure it is there for plowing, and as we all know, you plow better in your own truck) and dose not like the truck he is in. He is stressed out to the point that he made himself sick. I am talking throwing up, fuzzy vision the whole nine yards. he asked if we had anyone that could run the truck. Now he has 7 kids at home and when plow season hits, he cain't wait to plow to get away from them. we didn't and he did tough it out and we got all done bu 6am.
Thankfully, I found a tranny in Plymouth with only 10,000 on a fresh rebuild for $550.00, we just got the old one pulled out tonight and will be installing the new one tomorrow.Much better than the $2100.00 I was quoted to pull and rebuild the old one.......... all in all it could have been a worse night but didn't need to spend the money now.....


----------



## BOSS LAWN

EmJayDub;1536710 said:


> I just may do that. But i wouldn't mind arguing with this [email protected] first and getting stuff through his fat head.
> Another thing that I'm happy with is when people complain about packed down snow on their driveway, I re-read my contract tonight & it states we have no control over snow pack from vehicle & foot traffic, I forgot that clause was in there. For the ones that complain, they clearly didn't read through the contract.
> 
> Now that I think about it, no company can rly get a driveway down to pavement on that last storm unless you used a skid or something.


I have people that do the same with the packed snow, I just tell them we will come back if/when the temps are above freezing.


----------



## BossPlow614

As long as they're willing to pay a clean up fee I'm good with going back again.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I am surprised as to how well this is scraping up even with just a regular blade and no skid steer.


----------



## justinsp

Morning all, Hope everyone is finally getting caught up on sleep. 

Looking for some feedback from anyone who runs sidewalk crews. One of my routes needs 3 people to run on time. 8-12 hour route depending on amount of snow. Currently have 2 sidewalk labors and 1 person driving. My question is this. Do you run 2 trucks with the 2 sidewalk people in 1 and the plow driver in truck by himself or do you run all 3 guys in the plow truck. its 5 locations and there is sidewalk work at all 5.

Plow truck is a K3500 regular cab so I know it would be a tight fit with 3 guys, food, drinks, etc .

Sidewalk truck is set up with flatbed to hold blowers/shovels, push spreader and pallet of salt for sidewalk ice melt.

I would like to combine into 1 unit but not sure if that would be the most effecient use of the labor as there would be some idle time either with plow truck or shovelers at some point.

Any feedback would be appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Marler/NWS both say 1-3, Dahl says 6".


----------



## 4x4Farmer

I used to trust the NWS but not anymore. This year every time they have been way off! The first push we did on Nov 23rd the NWS was calling for less then a 1/2 inch...we got 3. The next time was the storm last weekend. NWS said we were in for 3-6" we got 1. Last night they said we would see 1-3 inches...we got 0"s. Im done with weather!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

I found it funny (annoying) last night when nobody would actually forcast Saturdays weather. Accuweather has lowered their total from 3.5 to 2.6"


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

4x4Farmer;1536878 said:


> I used to trust the NWS but not anymore. This year every time they have been way off! The first push we did on Nov 23rd the NWS was calling for less then a 1/2 inch...we got 3. The next time was the storm last weekend. NWS said we were in for 3-6" we got 1. Last night they said we would see 1-3 inches...we got 0"s. Im done with weather!


Last Saturday they were calling for 4-6" we got 14-16". That's close...right....???


----------



## 4x4Farmer

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1536881 said:


> Last Saturday they were calling for 4-6" we got 14-16". That's close...right....???


Thats exactly what im saying....its usually the opposite of what they are forecasting.


----------



## Camden

You guys will laugh at this...here's the actual conversation I had with the folks at the NWS regarding last weekend's storm:

*Me* - I'm starting to hear some rumblings about a significant snow event this weekend. Can you expand on that? What areas are expected to be impacted?

*Them* - Roy... it is too early to tell if we get any significant snowfall. Over the past three weeks, both medium range models that we use were advertising big snow storms... This weekend is again advertising a" minor" snow storm. The only different is that we are closer to the weekend which models have a better overall rating vs. 10 days out. Would like to see a few more model runs before we start thinking more than 3 inches... *Best scenario is 1-2 inches.*

*Me* - Thanks for the quick response. 1-2" is better than nothing I guess. I sure hope the models are wrong though...

LOL!!!!!! :laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

A few of the models were actually showing big numbers as early as 6-7 days before it happened. I think they simply didn't want to believe it. Take Paul Douglas, everyday leading up to the storm he would choose the model with the least amount of snow and put it on his Blog. At the same time I was seeing pretty consistent 8-10" ranges with isolated higher amounts close to where it happened. They weren't perfect but 8-10" is a lot closer than 1-2".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I still haven't made it home other than the sleep I had it two nights ago.

The service calls keep coming in.

What are the models saying now? In conjunction with NWS?

John Dee is just throwing darts I see.


----------



## OC&D

AuroraMSP;1536717 said:


> I have the SR210 as well. I love it other than it plugging up every once in awhile. I tried making a vibrator but it didn't work very well. Are you for hire to make one for mine?


Possibly. I'm actually looking to sell mine now that I've got the bigger unit.


----------



## OC&D

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1536881 said:


> Last Saturday they were calling for 4-6" we got 14-16". That's close...right....???


You are all looking at this wrong. You see, with weather prediction, they're allowed an industry standard margin of error of 1,000,000 percent. When considering the margin of error, they predict it perfectly every time! Thumbs Up


----------



## mnlefty

LwnmwrMan22;1536993 said:


> I still haven't made it home other than the sleep I had it two nights ago.
> 
> The service calls keep coming in.
> 
> What are the models saying now? In conjunction with NWS?
> 
> John Dee is just throwing darts I see.


Models are still not in agreement... last NWS was calling for quite the mixed bag, and I didn't really catch snow accumulation for the metro, they said "BEST POTENTIAL FOR SNOW LOOKS TO BE FROM
WRN MN ARCING ACROSS CENTRAL MN/NW WI...WHERE 1-4 INCHES OF SNOW IS
CURRENTLY INDICATED IN THE GRIDS"

NAM (left) has a big arc of snow out to the west/NW with metro in the 3-5 in range. GFS (right) has next to nothing anywhere. Hard to comprehend a difference so drastic. NAM is 6 hours newer, both show out to midnight Sunday.


----------



## unit28

seeing cold cloud tops,..{arctic smarctic}......wesport
watchin the wasatch area tomorrow for what may play out here Sat.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Kstp is saying 4-6


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Had a call for 9 more foreclosures today. It was literally as I was finishing the last one, talking to a buddy saying I was without a purpose now that my plowing was done.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1537248 said:


> Kstp is saying 4-6


Yeah, he had a big swath of 4-8". I think we will be plowing because I would like to.payup

PD, or one of his underlings posted the following:

" the normally reliable ECMWF model prints out 8 tenths of an inch of liquid water Saturday. It's still early to be throwing inch-amounts around, but this may be another "*plowable*" snowfall. Not as much as Sunday, but a slushy pile.
One key difference? The air behind this southern storm surge won't be as cold. We may not have the problems with ice we had earlier this week. Then again I'm a naive optimist. This will be a warmer storm, in fact snow may mix with sleet, even rain. (This is my Favorite part and typical Paul no matter what the conditions are) Even so, a *few sloppy inches* of slushy snow may fall; temperatures close to 32F should mean mostly wet/slushy travel."​
Sounds like a big mess to me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1537545 said:


> Yeah, he had a big swath of 4-8". I think we will be plowing because I would like to.payup
> 
> PD, or one of his underlings posted the following:
> 
> " the normally reliable ECMWF model prints out 8 tenths of an inch of liquid water Saturday. It's still early to be throwing inch-amounts around, but this may be another "*plowable*" snowfall. Not as much as Sunday, but a slushy pile.
> One key difference? The air behind this southern storm surge won't be as cold. We may not have the problems with ice we had earlier this week. Then again I'm a naive optimist. This will be a warmer storm, in fact snow may mix with sleet, even rain. (This is my Favorite part and typical Paul no matter what the conditions are) Even so, a *few sloppy inches* of slushy snow may fall; temperatures close to 32F should mean mostly wet/slushy travel."​
> Sounds like a big mess to me.


Yeah, I love when you plow, you get to the end of the run, and your plow has snow diarrhea and craps all over the end of the parking lot.

SSS - You'd be happy to know, I've finally made it home for a night of sleep in my own bed.  Guess I couldn't run an entire week of plowing off of one storm.


----------



## Greenery

It sounds like if it does end up being "plowable" it will be a scramble getting it cleaned up before it freezes saturday evening. 

Sounds like fun.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1537548 said:


> Yeah, I love when you plow, you get to the end of the run, and your plow has snow diarrhea and craps all over the end of the parking lot.
> 
> SSS - You'd be happy to know, I've finally made it home for a night of sleep in my own bed.  Guess I couldn't run an entire week of plowing off of one storm.


Thats one hell of a run, one day for every 2". In all seriousness I hope you made plenty of money with all the extra calls and stuff. I finally get to go back out and move some snow in a bobcat tomorrow. Some boulevard cleaning in Mpls in high traffic areasThumbs Up.

BTW: I like plowing when you hit the pile and the liquid shoots like 40' in all directions. This is more typical in March but I haven't plowed in March since about 2008 so I miss it a bit.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

BTW: I like plowing when you hit the pile and the liquid shoots like 40' in all directions. This is more typical in March but I haven't plowed in March since about 2008 so I miss it a bit.[/QUOTE]

You won't be missing it after about 2 minutes


----------



## ryde307

I thought we were done today but had to go do small clean up at a few places and one truck out hauling tonight. Ritchie Bros auction tomorrow small bit of maint. and back to the snow.


----------



## ryde307

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1537599 said:


> BTW: I like plowing when you hit the pile and the liquid shoots like 40' in all directions. This is more typical in March but I haven't plowed in March since about 2008 so I miss it a bit.


You won't be missing it after about 2 minutes[/QUOTE]

Chasing water/slush is fun for about 10 min then it just makes me want to break things.


----------



## Deershack

This is off topic, but I need to access the wisdom of you guys. I have been buying rubber tie downs(straps) at Harbor Freight to hold down the tarps on my salt trucks. Problem is that they only seem to last for about 2 months before they break from being under pressure of holding the tarp down tight. Every time I look at the tarps I find that 2 or 3 have broken just sitting there. Any suggestion for either a better system or a source for straps that wont fail quickly. Thanks


----------



## OC&D

I was at Home Depot in NE Minne tonight and Interstate had a good sized melter going full tilt boogie with a fuel truck in tow. Looked like money, and I was jealous.


----------



## BossPlow614

ryde307;1537602 said:


> I thought we were done today but had to go do small clean up at a few places and one truck out hauling tonight. Ritchie Bros auction tomorrow small bit of maint. and back to the snow.


I think I saw your one truck that's out tonight. Getting on 394 E from 494 N. I was heading east on 394. I could tell right away with the logo/graphics. :ThumbsUp:


----------



## Polarismalibu

Sounds like it will be warm enough and rain enough to make almost all the snow melt.


----------



## BossPlow614

1" of accumulaton of w.e as long as it can be pushed with a plow & I'm happy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Deer-

I get the ones at Menards that have a weave/ mesh material for my wood hauling tarps. Don't buy the straight black rubber ones.


----------



## BossPlow614

Where does everyone that use it, buy salt in bags by the pallet?


----------



## Greenery

Peterson in St Louis Park, US Salt in Bloomington, or what i've done is buy water softener crystals when on sale. It's been a few cents cheaper per pound and much more convenient for me to pick up.


----------



## OC&D

EmJayDub;1537872 said:


> Where does everyone that use it, buy salt in bags by the pallet?


Back when I used bags I bought some from Northern Salt in New Brighton. I don't know what their bagged is priced at now, I only buy bulk. I also bought whatever was cheapest at Menards when I could too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I run Thawmaster from John Deere Landscapes


----------



## BossPlow614

How much does the JDL stuff run?


----------



## wizardsr

greenery;1537886 said:


> Peterson in St Louis Park, US Salt in Bloomington, or what i've done is buy water softener crystals when on sale. It's been a few cents cheaper per pound and much more convenient for me to pick up.


2nd vote for Peterson, they've treated us right over the years! Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Pallet price is $8.50 / bag.


----------



## Greenery

EmJayDub;1537899 said:


> How much does the JDL stuff run?


Are you looking for straight sodium chloride or mixed products.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1537903 said:


> Pallet price is $8.50 / bag.


For straight salt?


----------



## BossPlow614

Straight sodium chloride.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1537932 said:


> For straight salt?


Mixed. Rated to -5. Powerthaw, rated to-20 is 9.25.


----------



## Greenery

EmJayDub;1537934 said:


> Straight sodium chloride.


You should be able to find straight salt from $3.50 - $4.50 per 50 lb bag.


----------



## qualitycut

Menards sells 80lb bags for around 7.00 a bag pallets are cheaper.


----------



## mnglocker

No one wash their truck today, okay?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just had a conversation with an employee that walked off in the middle of the storm.

Tried to keep it civil but eventually had to tell him to just *$+#+%* shut up as he wouldn't let me try to explain ANYTHING.

He didn't like the fact I was pulling him off of the jobsite, or that he only made $225 for 15 hours of shoveling.

I offered to drive to his house and give him a bump, but he said no, that he will come and see me and hung up. 

I'm not home, but with the tone of his voice and his ranting, I'm thinking about telling my wife to not answer the door.


----------



## BossPlow614

Found it for 5.99 at Menards. The Safe-T Salt in yellow packaging. Anyone used it?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Any of you model watchers notice how the last few runs have been pushing snow ever so slightly in the direction of the Metro. I am planning on a 9:00 a.m. transition to all wet snow.

Lots of talk all of a sudden for a potentially big storm the middle of next week as well.payup


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1537950 said:


> I'm not home, but with the tone of his voice and his ranting, I'm thinking about telling my wife to not answer the door.


I would have your wife go shopping or something for a while. There are too many crazies in this world. Turn on the news right now.


----------



## mnglocker

I would find a new shoveler. His attitude sounds like crap.


----------



## OC&D

EmJayDub;1537954 said:


> Found it for 5.99 at Menards. The Safe-T Salt in yellow packaging. Anyone used it?


Yep. Works just as salt should.

They used to have 80 lb bags of basic rock salt for a pretty good price if I remember. It was a white bag, but that was a couple of years ago, and that stuff can change at any time.


----------



## mnglocker

OC&D;1537965 said:


> They used to have 80 lb bags of basic rock salt for a pretty good price if I remember. It was a white bag, but that was a couple of years ago, and that stuff can change at any time.


I bought 4 pallets a few years ago, I've still got about 800lbs left.


----------



## qualitycut

This is what I use 
http://www.menards.com/main/see-mor...water-softener-rock-salt/p-1476303-c-6727.htm


----------



## Deershack

Lawn: The straight black ones are what I have been using. I haven't seen the ones your talking about at Menards but will look for them. Thanks


----------



## BossPlow614

Quality, how well does that work with a broadcast spreader?


----------



## qualitycut

Good its usually really fine and spreads good


----------



## AuroraMSP

OC&D;1537144 said:


> Possibly. I'm actually looking to sell mine now that I've got the bigger unit.


How can I get in contact with you?


----------



## qualitycut

Good its usually really fine and spreads good. Make sure its that bag though sometimes they have another 80 lb bag that is bigger pieces


----------



## mnlefty

Got the squeegees out yet?



> AREA FORECAST DISCUSSION...UPDATED
> NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE TWIN CITIES/CHANHASSEN MN
> 816 PM CST FRI DEC 14 2012
> 
> .DISCUSSION UPDATE...
> 
> UPDATED TO REFLECT LATEST TRENDS SINCE SUNSET.
> 
> WE ARE GAINING CONFIDENCE THIS WILL BE JUST PLAIN OLD RAIN HERE
> IN THE TWIN CITIES METRO...ACROSS NEARLY ALL OF SOUTHERN MN...AND
> INTO PORTIONS OF WESTERN WI (SUCH AS EAU CLAIRE)


----------



## OC&D

AuroraMSP;1538338 said:


> How can I get in contact with you?


I'll send you a PM with my cell. Give me a shout this coming week--I'm going to be busy this weekend if it snows or not.


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1538120 said:


> This is what I use
> http://www.menards.com/main/see-mor...water-softener-rock-salt/p-1476303-c-6727.htm


Yah, that's the stuff I was talking about.


----------



## unit28

the BLC I was talking about a few days ago is still coming up,unfortunantly we don't have either 32* isotachs or deepend arctic air thus far.

saw the wasatch area breaking off a dirty ridge early next week, as SSS said maybe later this week it'll make snow.

BTW I took the front axle off yesterday...lol all in hopes.

===
INTERESTING WATER VAPOR IMAGERY THIS MORNING WITH TWO BAROCLINIC
LEAF STRUCTURES SEEN MOVING NE ACROSS THE PLAINS. ONE IS MOVING
FROM CENTRAL NEB INTO CENTRAL SODAK. THIS HAS BEEN INITIALIZED
POORLY BY ALL BUT THE RAP...BUT ALL THIS WAVE LOOKS TO DO IS
EXPAND PRECIPITATION SHIELD A LITTLE FARTHER NW.


----------



## djagusch

Seems to me the storm is slower than expected. Was going to be last night today. Now they added some snow tonight (forest lake, north branch, cambridge) on the nws site when searched by zip code.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Heading out to finish up the last of the foreclosures.... having flashbacks to Christmas 3-4 years ago with the rain in December.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Better hope it doesn't snow. What a MESS!!


----------



## unit28

posted 9:24ish NWS-Norman Oklahoma mesoscale discussions.

{via the BLC I'm sure...}

A SUBTLE RISE IN SURFACE TEMPERATURES
OWING TO DIURNAL HEATING AND VERY WEAK WARM ADVECTION SHOULD ALLOW A
BRIEF PHASE CHANGE TO RAIN. THEREAFTER...THE UPPER/SURFACE LOW
LOCATED NEAR ERN NEB/WRN IA AS OF 15Z WILL TRACK NEWD...WITH COLD
AIR ADVECTION IN ITS WAKE *SUPPORTING* THE DEVELOPMENT OF LIGHT TO
MODERATE SNOW ACROSS MN LATER THIS MORNING THROUGH THE AFTERNOON.


----------



## rebelplow

Deershack;1537607 said:


> This is off topic, but I need to access the wisdom of you guys. I have been buying rubber tie downs(straps) at Harbor Freight to hold down the tarps on my salt trucks. Problem is that they only seem to last for about 2 months before they break from being under pressure of holding the tarp down tight. Every time I look at the tarps I find that 2 or 3 have broken just sitting there. Any suggestion for either a better system or a source for straps that wont fail quickly. Thanks


I was having that same problem with rubber straps that dry out, or just snap for no reason. I bought a case of 50 -- 21" straps from Tarps Inc in Savage for like $65. They work excellent, and haven't broke any yet, or had any fail. They custom make solid vinyl, and mesh tarps for over the road truckers and dumpsters and stuff. They have really good tarps and straps. ussmileyflag


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1538532 said:


> posted 9:24ish NWS-Norman Oklahoma mesoscale discussions.
> 
> {via the BLC I'm sure...}
> 
> A SUBTLE RISE IN SURFACE TEMPERATURES
> OWING TO DIURNAL HEATING AND VERY WEAK WARM ADVECTION SHOULD ALLOW A
> BRIEF PHASE CHANGE TO RAIN. THEREAFTER...THE UPPER/SURFACE LOW
> LOCATED NEAR ERN NEB/WRN IA AS OF 15Z WILL TRACK NEWD...WITH COLD
> AIR ADVECTION IN ITS WAKE *SUPPORTING* THE DEVELOPMENT OF LIGHT TO
> MODERATE SNOW ACROSS MN LATER THIS MORNING THROUGH THE AFTERNOON.


They have me in the 1 to 2 inch range now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We are 1-3" now.


----------



## mnlefty

SSS Inc.;1538570 said:


> They have me in the 1 to 2 inch range now





LwnmwrMan22;1538571 said:


> We are 1-3" now.


I'll be ready, but I'm still not holding my breath for actually having to move snow (salt, walks, zero tolerance different story). It's not going to be dumping, and the temps aren't going to be dropping real fast, so I'm guessing it's going to take an inch or more just to start sticking on warm wet surfaces...

It's a little different when it's coming down hard, or the temperature just bottoms out, but this seems to be projected a little more gradual, both in rates and change.

We shall see.


----------



## SSS Inc.

mnlefty;1538578 said:


> I'll be ready, but I'm still not holding my breath for actually having to move snow (salt, walks, zero tolerance different story). It's not going to be dumping, and the temps aren't going to be dropping real fast, so I'm guessing it's going to take an inch or more just to start sticking on warm wet surfaces...
> 
> It's a little different when it's coming down hard, or the temperature just bottoms out, but this seems to be projected a little more gradual, both in rates and change.
> 
> We shall see.


I agree about the temps. NWS updated there map regarding changover from rain to snow and the metro is in the afternoon where earlier today it looked like it would never snow. Most of our lots never salt or anything(i wish they would) so there is still a layer that might allow the snow to stick. You guys should see the side streets in Mpls. My street has 6" ruts and its not melting. This will be great when it freezes. They will be a mess all winter.


----------



## ryde307

We will be out plowing or scraping for basically any accumulation. The problem will be the ice starting tomorrow.
I already sent an email to all prop managers explaining the issues we will have and any snow or slush will need to be scraped to help with the ice. All said good to go.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1538605 said:


> I agree about the temps. NWS updated there map regarding changover from rain to snow and the metro is in the afternoon where earlier today it looked like it would never snow. Most of our lots never salt or anything(i wish they would) so there is still a layer that might allow the snow to stick. You guys should see the side streets in Mpls. My street has 6" ruts and its not melting. This will be great when it freezes. They will be a mess all winter.


Don't worry the city expects it to melt it might just take till May.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1538605 said:


> I agree about the temps. NWS updated there map regarding changover from rain to snow and the metro is in the afternoon where earlier today it looked like it would never snow. Most of our lots never salt or anything(i wish they would) so there is still a layer that might allow the snow to stick. You guys should see the side streets in Mpls. My street has 6" ruts and its not melting. This will be great when it freezes. They will be a mess all winter.


St. Paul isn't much better.


----------



## mnlefty

SSS Inc.;1538605 said:


> You guys should see the side streets in Mpls. My street has 6" ruts and its not melting. .


I have a handyman buddy who has been traveling Mpls neighborhoods almost exclusively by alleys whenever available.. he says they're in much better condition than the streets.


----------



## Polarismalibu

OC&D;1538638 said:


> St. Paul isn't much better.


Yet Brooklyn Park has gone by twice scraping bare pavement for no reason


----------



## SSS Inc.

mnlefty;1538651 said:


> I have a handyman buddy who has been traveling Mpls neighborhoods almost exclusively by alleys whenever available.. he says they're in much better condition than the streets.


They hit the alleys pretty quick with Wheel loaders. I'm tempted to go out there and hit my street myself. The big storm two years ago the neighbors moved their cars and I plowed a nice path for them to one of the main roads. I wish they would move every storm. Mpls also has a tendency to only plow up to about three feet from the curb which is also a wonderful thing.

The radar doesn't even look like anything is ever going to hit the metro.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The moisture is building just west of St. Cloud.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1538696 said:


> The moisture is building just west of St. Cloud.


What are your thoughts for tonight?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Our snow looks like it's going to have to be that blob by Marshall?? Or is it going to magically appear from the fog that is forming now??


I just loaded my passenger seat with slush. :whatthehell:


----------



## ryde307

Just looked and it looks like a fair size band coming through. Tonight is still a tough call at this point.

SSS- I live in a suburban neighborhood so it's different but still not great plowing. I still plow my own street back tot the curbs and clear in front of all the neighbors mailboxes when I get a chance.


----------



## OC&D

I'm not counting on much of anything for tonight into tomorrow. If anything maybe I'll get to hit my 1" triggers and salt, but I'm not even sure about that at this point.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like a fairly sizeable band trying to develop all by Alexandria and Willmar.


----------



## ryde307

Thats what I saw. I dont think we will get to 1". But with 1/2" if slush and slop without clearing will be an ice nightmare for the next week.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Rain/sleet/snow in maple grove


----------



## Polarismalibu

And back to all rain now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The radar is exploding. Just keep it rain......


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1538813 said:


> The radar is exploding. Just keep it rain......


Agreed. If it changes over we could be in for a real mess. At this point I'd prefer just to fill the spreader and shake some salt tomorrow as it gets colder, that's if it doesn't evaporate before it freezes.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone with anything yet?


----------



## TKLAWN

Big wet flakes here. Seems to be melting though, it's still pretty wet.


----------



## CityGuy

wet snow not sticking yet here


----------



## Ranger620

Light snow in corcoran. My side walk is got a dusting on it. Looks like its drying up around the 494/694 corridor or am I seeing things. Looks like the end is in wilmar????


----------



## Greenery

Side streets are white 15 miles west of Plymouth.


----------



## mnlefty

Liquid just started back up here near 494/35w... all around me on radar but it just finally started drizzling again.


----------



## unit28

first one {BLC} with .28-.33 precip
still 35*

2nd one is passing the 4 corners
will be colder later as the floor cools down...maybe


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1538956 said:


> first one {BLC} with .28-.33 precip
> still 35*
> 
> 2nd one is passing the 4 corners
> will be colder later as the floor cools down...maybe


What are you saying??? That we have to wait for another batch of moisture to move through tonight other than the area that's moving through right now?


----------



## unit28

that's what I see, and as posted earlier NWS spotted 2 seperate BLC's heading up here.

here's the first up and close


----------



## unit28

the 2nd, note cyclogenetics
animation shows NE movement.
I'd post a temp profile too but heck.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1538973 said:


> the 2nd, note cyclogenetics
> animation shows NE movement.
> I'd post a temp profile too but heck.


I've been watching that moisture too, but it looks to me like it's going more E than NE.


----------



## AuroraMSP

Champlin streets are covered white with big flakes dropping. No accumulation as of now tho.


----------



## mnlefty

The bright shades are really fizzling off the radar now... backside is moving in from the west and south. I wonder if I'll even see a snowflake here before it's over?


----------



## OC&D

The current system appears to be over the cities now, but all I'm seeing is an occasional flurry with nothing on the ground at all.

That 2nd system Unit pointed out has gotta get moving and magnify if it's going to reach us to amount to anything.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1538974 said:


> I've been watching that moisture too, but it looks to me like it's going more E than NE.


well I see it on my WV


----------



## OC&D

The current one also looks like it's losing moisture as it moves East.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Lefty,

I know we are not far from each other. I'm getting big flakes coming down fast. 

OC&D,

You should get it in 7 minutes.payup

It may not end up being enough to plow but it sure looks purdy compared to that rain.Thumbs Up


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Snowing in **** Rapids, not even sticking to the truck yet


----------



## TKLAWN

What a joke barley a coating and light flakes. The terrorists won again.


----------



## PrimoSR

Been snowing in Orono for about 20 minutes. Starting to stick to truck, sidewalk, and side streets.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1539001 said:


> OC&D,
> 
> You should get it in 7 minutes.payup
> 
> It may not end up being enough to plow but it sure looks purdy compared to that rain.Thumbs Up


Yep. It's snowing now, but the only thing it seems to be sticking on is my mailbox, everything else is just wet. It also looks like we're right in the middle of the system now, so it's gotta get off its butt if it's going to give me anything to do later. 

It also appears we may not cool down as much as they originally thought, which further complicates the issue.


----------



## unit28

finally 32* here
moving out of CO seems to be hitting SW NE and moving up.
With any better cyclogenesis it'll get more a neg tilt and line out over us overnight....maybe


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Everyone heading to bed?


----------



## BossPlow614

They did say an inch possible by morning, doubtful that the band in Wy/Ne will hit us as it takes about 13 hrs to drive there at 75mph, a system moving 40mph would take much longer. Thankfully banks are closed Sundays so that means ifwe get enough I can plow in the a.m.


----------



## OC&D

Well, tonight is a bust. I'm going to bed.


----------



## unit28

finished puting the axles back on, so I can go wheelin in the mud today.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Nothing like having the auger break on the salter at 3am. Guess it's always a good thing to have backup


----------



## ryde307

Out now its starting to freeze and get slippery. Some lots dont have mu ch of anything others have 1/4"+ of slop and will be an ice rink by morning.


----------



## unit28

back to 34* here since 2am 
holding and melting still persistant


----------



## ryde307

Mpls wasnt bad at all the farther west the worse it gets. 1/8" - 1/4" slush ice snow mix in shorewood and Minnetonka


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I don't know why I let you guys talk me into staying up so late waiting last night, shoulda just went to be at 8:30 like I wanted to.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1539227 said:


> I don't know why I let you guys talk me into staying up so late waiting last night, shoulda just went to be at 8:30 like I wanted to.


I went to bed at 10 new the kids would have me up by 7.


----------



## Camden

I've been out since 5. We just finished up all of the plowing and right now I've got the loader warming up so I can load a little salt and that'll complete my day. Talk about some easy money payup

More on Wednesday?


----------



## unit28

I went to sleep at 6.
I think my grandkids were playing on here last night.

hearing something Mon. night from peugot sound


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1539233 said:


> I've been out since 5. We just finished up all of the plowing and right now I've got the loader warming up so I can load a little salt and that'll complete my day. Talk about some easy money payup
> 
> More on Wednesday?


 After the shootings in Connecticut and the local guy that ran over is child while plowing I'd rather just spend time with my kids for the next week.


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1538686 said:


> They hit the alleys pretty quick with Wheel loaders. I'm tempted to go out there and hit my street myself. The big storm two years ago the neighbors moved their cars and I plowed a nice path for them to one of the main roads. I wish they would move every storm. Mpls also has a tendency to only plow up to about three feet from the curb which is also a wonderful thing.
> 
> The radar doesn't even look like anything is ever going to hit the metro.


they don't plow my street till late in the afternoon so I have plowed my street ever since I have lived here, my neighbors love itThumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1539243 said:


> After the shootings in Connecticut and the local guy that ran over is child while plowing I'd rather just spend time with my kids for the next week.


Both absolutely tragic events and I can't begin to imagine dealing with that. I love spending time with the kids but I wouldn't mind making a little money as well. If you want I can ask for the snow line to end just south of you. A little fresh powder would be nice for Christmas.Thumbs Up

The NAM looks to bring snow to the Metro. GFS keeps it in Wisconsin. I would like it to creep West please.

GO VIKES!


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1539346 said:


> Both absolutely tragic events and I can't begin to imagine dealing with that. I love spending time with the kids but I wouldn't mind making a little money as well. If you want I can ask for the snow line to end just south of you. A little fresh powder would be nice for Christmas.Thumbs Up
> 
> The NAM looks to bring snow to the Metro. GFS keeps it in Wisconsin. I would like it to creep West please.
> 
> GO VIKES!


Ice rink up and running yet??


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1539374 said:


> Ice rink up and running yet??


It will be another 4-5 days. The good thing is the temps finally are getting cold again to make some good ice. I not into buying a $200 piece of plastic like a lot of people do and just fill it up. I go a little more old school and use the snow to make a slushy base then I can fill it up a little at a time. The challenge is I've got about 12" of fall from one end to the other. The rain actually helped outThumbs Up.

Anyone else make rinks on here?


----------



## Polarismalibu

I made one two years ago. There was a creek next to my old house that never froze so we pumped water out of that. Built boards for a hockey rink and packed snow along the outside edge to hold water in. It worked out really good.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1539394 said:


> It will be another 4-5 days. The good thing is the temps finally are getting cold again to make some good ice. I not into buying a $200 piece of plastic like a lot of people do and just fill it up. I go a little more old school and use the snow to make a slushy base then I can fill it up a little at a time. The challenge is I've got about 12" of fall from one end to the other. The rain actually helped outThumbs Up.
> 
> Anyone else make rinks on here?


We built one a couple years ago for the city, but it was easy when all we did is hook up to the hydrant for water.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1539508 said:


> We built one a couple years ago for the city, but it was easy when all we did is hook up to the hydrant for water.


When I was a kid the city of minneapolis would bring a water truck out to the rink and open it up. It was pretty fun to see. In about five minutes they dumped probably 2000 gallons.

Its getting chilly outside. Just for fun I attached the 12 noon NAM which has the heavy band of snow just south and east of the city. The NAM seems to be the outlier for the day but it keeps it interesting around here.


----------



## IDST

SSS Inc.;1539564 said:


> When I was a kid the city of minneapolis would bring a water truck out to the rink and open it up. It was pretty fun to see. In about five minutes they dumped probably 2000 gallons.
> 
> Its getting chilly outside. Just for fun I attached the 12 noon NAM which has the heavy band of snow just south and east of the city. The NAM seems to be the outlier for the day but it keeps it interesting around here.


what day is this for??


----------



## SSS Inc.

jagext;1539586 said:


> what day is this for??


Wed night into thursday early. The info I have only goes out to midnight so if it were accurate we would get even more. Like I said its an outlier and could easily change to be more in line with the others but who knows. Its fun for now.


----------



## Green Grass

why is it that as soon as you take the plow off you get a call to plow something.


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;1539642 said:


> why is it that as soon as you take the plow off you get a call to plow something.


I thought your plow was always off?


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1539690 said:


> I thought your plow was always off?


As much as it can be  They just come off so easy now


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1539642 said:


> why is it that as soon as you take the plow off you get a call to plow something.


Happened to me 3 times last week. Glad I have a ultramount and not a unimount


----------



## BossPlow614

Boss mounts > any other mounts


----------



## IDST

EmJayDub;1539766 said:


> Boss mounts > any other mounts


No way! wanna race!


----------



## qualitycut

My blizzard mount is pretty fast


----------



## SSS Inc.

So the newest NAM is out (see picture above for the previous run) and it continues to pump out a lot of liquid(lots of snow). Now I might be very, very amateur Dave Dahl but this is kind of interesting. I noticed the other day that most weather sources jumped on this storm pretty early(local news, NWS, accuweather:laughing then dropped it like a bad habit when it shifted south-east on the models. So this model continues to show impressive amounts here in the metro and I'm wondering if this keeps up how long it will take for them to jump back on board. 

Again, its just one of the models and it could change tomorrow but it won't take that big of a shift in the other models to bring it our way. I guess we'll find out Wednesday at about 8 p.m.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hmmmm.......

payup or :realmad: or both. Not sure but I like it right now.

I know it could change and the models can be wrong but holy cow!!!!


----------



## BossPlow614

jagext;1539771 said:


> No way! wanna race!


Yes. :laughing:

Had one of my PITA resi clients text me today while relaxing (for once) asking if I could snowblow her driveway from now on. I told her it'd be at least double if not triple the original price. She then replied back "oh gee can't afford that".


----------



## unit28

this thing must have bells on it


----------



## CityGuy

From the number 9 FB page

another major storm sets its sights on the Midwest late Wednesday...storm track sets up well to our south leaving MN with a glancing blow. The big accumulations set up in Iowa/Missouri//Illinois. Latest NAM model tries to shift storm track north but I am not buying into it, a weak High develops across the Dakotas to keep track south. We will keep tracking...


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;1539749 said:


> Happened to me 3 times last week. Glad I have a ultramount and not a unimount


amen to that
Thumbs Up


----------



## ryde307

Those are some big totals on the last model. I don't really feel like dealing with a 14+ storm on a wed night. I will settle for 2-6.


----------



## OC&D

2.5" once a week until the last week in March is all I'm asking for.....that's not outrageous, is it?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1540005 said:


> From the number 9 FB page
> 
> another major storm sets its sights on the Midwest late Wednesday...storm track sets up well to our south leaving MN with a glancing blow. The big accumulations set up in Iowa/Missouri//Illinois. Latest NAM model tries to shift storm track north but I am not buying into it, a weak High develops across the Dakotas to keep track south. We will keep tracking...


If you watch these people they are all starting to say we will have to watch this closely. Even NWS went from no snow chance for me as of yesterday to "chance of snow" 40%. It will most likely stay south but its entertaining to watch these weather people not exactly sure what to say. I'm on board with a couple inches if we can eek it out.


----------



## banonea

OC&D;1540034 said:


> 2.5" once a week until the last week in March is all I'm asking for.....that's not outrageous, is it?


I would be ok with 2" then I can do all my accounts.....$1200.00 every 2" plus $7000.00 on the monthly accounts...........let it snowpayup


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1540043 said:


> If you watch these people they are all starting to say we will have to watch this closely. Even NWS went from no snow chance for me as of yesterday to "chance of snow" 40%. It will most likely stay south but its entertaining to watch these weather people not exactly sure what to say. I'm on board with a couple inches if we can eek it out.


when you say south, do you mean around rochester area?


----------



## banonea

I got a question, has or dose anyone use liquid ice melt at all and how well dose it work? I am thinking about going that route but would like some feedback from you guys on it. I can buy 55 gal drums for around $190.00. They say it will spread 1 lane mile for every 55 gal. doing some quick math that works out to be about 42,000sf. that seems like allot but I am new to the stuff and want to make sure it will be a good way to go.......


----------



## OC&D

banonea;1540084 said:


> I would be ok with 2" then I can do all my accounts.....$1200.00 every 2" plus $7000.00 on the monthly accounts...........let it snowpayup


My biggest trigger is 2", but if we get 2.5" it removes all doubt!


----------



## ryde307

I like 3" Everything we do is 1" trigger but with 3 there is no questions and on about 30% it bumps there pricing up to the next level.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I like sitting at home collecting checks for.doing nothing.


----------



## mnlefty

SSS Inc.;1540043 said:


> If you watch these people they are all starting to say we will have to watch this closely. Even NWS went from no snow chance for me as of yesterday to "chance of snow" 40%. It will most likely stay south but its entertaining *to watch these weather people not exactly sure what to say*. I'm on board with a couple inches if we can eek it out.


Because they feel they need to continually talk about it and update every little tweak from each model run to run... The smart (and responsible IMO) thing to do would just be to simply state "we're watching a big system for mid-week that _looks_ to miss us to the SE but certainly bears watching" and then leave it alone until there's actually enough evidence to change, or solidify, their prediction. Little tweaks and shifts happen all the time, but just leave it alone until you're ready to say either "reasonably confident it's going to miss" or "pretty sure we're going to get something out of this, we'll update with expected amounts when it becomes clearer".

Unfortunately that's not how the forecast business works... especially for the tv guys/gals... gotta make it a story and gotta try to get it right, first.

I don't put much faith in any of them anymore... I watch all of them looking for an average/consensus of what they're saying, knowing PD is going to be conservative and DD is going to be the fear monger. I look at the NAM and GFS on Earl Barker's page to get an idea which way they're trending, and put the most stock in the NWS discussion as they have no real agenda or story to 'sell'.

I will say that especially as conservative as he's been lately, if/when PD goes out higher/bigger than the consensus, look out. He had the 6-8" of concrete in Nov 2010, and the dome-caver bigger and earlier than the rest. I know a lot don't like him, and he was the original weather terrorist, but he's really backed it down in the last year or two... almost to the voice of reason. He understands that there's nothing to be gained by the early hype, so when he does go big and early he's usually got a pretty good handle on it as he's come to recognize the backlash of 'crying wolf'.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1540108 said:


> I like sitting at home collecting checks for.doing nothing.


dire straits - money for nothing


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

BOSS LAWN;1540116 said:


> dire straits - money for nothing


And your chicks for free


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1540108 said:


> I like sitting at home collecting checks for.doing nothing.


Unless we get the 30 2" storms through the year that everyone wants or 12"+ storms.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Lefty-

I am right there with you. I think everyone tries to be too exact with timing and location.

They should just forecast snow for a 6 hour period for that day, and just say snow is possible for the days before it.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1540108 said:


> I like sitting at home collecting checks for.doing nothing.


Yeah, I imagine so. I'm not so lucky since all mine are per service.


----------



## banonea

OC&D;1540096 said:


> My biggest trigger is 2", but if we get 2.5" it removes all doubt!


this is true


----------



## SSS Inc.

Lefty,

I agree Paul D. has pulled in the reins the last couple years but what I don't like about him is when it he is downplaying EVERYTHING until the last minute and then send a tweet while sitting on his couch of his surprise its snowing like the last storm. In our state, especially this time of year, most people want some snow so if you hold back like Paul and something happens nobody is going to care if you were wrong because it snowed. If you go big and we get nothing then a lot of people get ticked off. I also think he uses "slushy" too much. I read him everyday but he doesn't seem to update very regularly anymore.

Anyone notice John Dee's potential storm on the 26th? The GFS shows a rather large area getting hit pretty good. A little too close to Christmas if you ask me but if it were right which its probably not it would start the 25th. The good thing with all these chances for storms is that we didn't have much of any thing showing up on the models last season so its a step in the right direction.


----------



## IDST

I just watched the weather channel's update on Draco or what ever they are calling it and the show the low shifting north and spreading west putting us in the 6-12 inch and rochester/lacrosse in the 12+ range.


----------



## BossPlow614

Who is John Dee?!?


----------



## Polarismalibu

EmJayDub;1540217 said:


> Who is John Dee?!?


He's a private weather forecaster


----------



## BossPlow614

Url to his website, blog, w/e?


----------



## Polarismalibu

EmJayDub;1540223 said:


> Url to his website, blog, w/e?


www.johndee.com


----------



## mnglocker

EmJayDub;1540217 said:


> Who is John Dee?!?


Who is John Galt?!?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Accuweather says 1 to 3 inches inches of snow for Saint Paul for Wednesday night


----------



## AuroraMSP

Thumbs Up

I'm with you on that one!



LwnmwrMan22;1540108 said:


> I like sitting at home collecting checks for.doing nothing.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1540338 said:


> Accuweather says 1 to 3 inches inches of snow for Saint Paul for Wednesday night


3" would be perfect, although I'd prefer it snow during the day/evening, and wrap up between 1 and 3 AM so I can get everything looking sweet before 7 AM.

Why don't you see what you can do about that?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You don't have enough work.if it can.stop at 3 am and still have everything looking sweet by 7 am.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1540478 said:


> You don't have enough work.if it can.stop at 3 am and still have everything looking sweet by 7 am.


That's just my night stuff. I've got about 3 hours of day stuff consisting of apartment buildings which I only do during the day anyhow. Heck, even during the day the stupid lots are full of cars.


----------



## banonea

jagext;1540216 said:


> I just watched the weather channel's update on Draco or what ever they are calling it and the show the low shifting north and spreading west putting us in the 6-12 inch and rochester/lacrosse in the 12+ range.


when is that suppose to hit?


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1540741 said:


> when is that suppose to hit?


Wednesday night -thursday


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1540741 said:


> when is that suppose to hit?


Most of MN looks to be on the fringes of the storm now. Rochester might have the best shot at 3-4" starting wed night to thurs morning.


----------



## IDST

banonea;1540741 said:


> when is that suppose to hit?


Thursday. I watched their video forecast and right at the end it showed a map with totals. it seems like every other forecast shows the snow farther south and east of us. Locals say the track keeps moving and can't nail it down yet. Only one model shows us getting anything significant while the rest move it south.


----------



## SSS Inc.

NWS weather story from a couple hours ago.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I'm not holding my breath. It would be nice to get 3 inches though, I would take 16 again too!


----------



## IDST

I just saw that one too. Have you watched the weather channels new video forecast?


----------



## SSS Inc.

jagext;1540836 said:


> I just saw that one too. Have you watched the weather channels new video forecast?


I haven't but I will try to find it now.


----------



## IDST

SSS Inc.;1540841 said:


> I haven't but I will try to find it now.


weather.com winter storm update front page


----------



## BossPlow614

Belinda said tonight there will be plowable snow in the metro beginning Wed night. That's all that matters to me.


----------



## banonea

Just caught both weather channel and local KTTC. weather channel is showing a good hit for us but KTTC is holding off on totals till it gets closer. the best part was the fact that he said that last year people were pissed when they would forcast a big storm and we didnt get anything, so he was going to wait till tues or wed to give any totals. Got to love Randy Brock.......


----------



## OC&D

I'm going to do my part and wash my truck tomorrow. 1/2 price at the self-serve!


----------



## scott3430

So i'll also be washing my truck AND unhooking the plow..............


----------



## Rat_Power_78

banonea;1540907 said:


> Just caught both weather channel and local KTTC. weather channel is showing a good hit for us but KTTC is holding off on totals till it gets closer. the best part was the fact that he said that last year people were pissed when they would forcast a big storm and we didnt get anything, so he was going to wait till tues or wed to give any totals. Got to love Randy Brock.......


The guys on the austin channel are even worse than him. I think all of them around here are a bit hesitant to give amounts, probably because they really dont know. A friend of mine lives next door to one of the local meteorologists. I guess he said they just read the sheet they are given with the forecast on it. I always assumed they were more scientific than that, even at a local level but I guess not.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hammertime says the storm on Wed will miss most of Minnesota completely.


----------



## unit28

A band of snow is expected to develop on wednesday...then
continue through wednesday evening. The best chance for this band
of snow to develop will be south and east of an elk point to
spencer iowa line. Snowfall totals will rapidly decrease to the
north of this line. Closer to sioux city and storm lake snowfall
amounts could approach 2 to 4 inches with the heavier amounts to
the south and east of these areas. Please stay tuned for further
updates as the location of this band could shift before wednesday
bringing potentially big changes to the forecast.

--

To me the PO temps are telling a bigger story than tracking model fluctuations.
I don't think it's being noticed as much but the weak EN is still a determining factor.

Looking at the gradient temps, and pressure changes the snow should stay South, but make an ubrpt N change in direction after reaching past HP over Neb and an occluded cold front.. The height of the HP should be strong enough to make an almost dry line but that may weaken and allow a bit more NW shift and a wider mean spread of precip.
Looking at the SW, forcing is good and the isobar gradients are tight against the SW corner of SoDAK. The occluded fronts are at the SW corner of MN and snowing 28-33units dbz moderate snow. Could accumulate up to 3" across the South border today.
Did see snow here last night but a dusting at best. {as I posted a couple days ago}.

Forcing will be persistant through TH and we'll see some good wind currents blowing across the lakes. As for snow here not so much, but cold intrusion will be the talk for ice.

Next week looks better, I keep hearing bells in one of the precip maps like the one I posted earlier, hmmmm....{wink}

Maybe an outbreak of tornadic activity South next week?

Here's the temp gradient of the PO, pretty warm IMO


----------



## ringahding1

LwnmwrMan22;1541083 said:


> Hammertime says the storm on Wed will miss most of Minnesota completely.


YUP! Still trying to recover from the last one...lol Damn I'm getting old!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ringahding1;1541099 said:


> YUP! Still trying to recover from the last one...lol Damn I'm getting old!


Hell, I'm still working the last one. This close to Christmas the firewood deliveries are stacking up as well, no pun intended. Gotta get those done too.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1541122 said:


> Hell, I'm still working the last one. This close to Christmas the firewood deliveries are stacking up as well, no pun intended. Gotta get those done too.


You'll need to buy another truck to haul all that cash to the bank!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1541181 said:


> You'll need to buy another truck to haul all that cash to the bank!


Actually, I'm doing most of it on my dime. The bank that didn't get done on time when my sub ripped his plow off, yesterday I was there salting and trying to scrape the ruts down.

Today I am running around shoveling sidewalks / paths that the sidewalk crews missed. Some was there fault, some was mine.

The day before was spreading salt, but since I get so few salt calls I don't have a spreader or bulk salt on hand, so I'm spreading 15-20 bags.

I called other guys to spread with bulk, but they were quoting me extrodinary prices.

I wouldn't feel right charging my customers what they were quoting. $400 for a small trip mall or fast food parking lot.

So..... I would have employees do it, but since I already blew this month's budget on the last storm, I'm out plugging away.


----------



## OC&D

Well that sucks. You're hoping for no more snow this month, and I'm hoping for another 2 or 3 events.

Last year I missed having seasonals, but the year before I was so happy I didn't have any! It would be nice to get back to a mix of both like I use to have years ago.

I've got a decent sized tailgate spreader--Buyers TGS07. I can spread bagged, bulk, salt/sand, etc. Maybe we could work something out if you want. Obviously during a storm, I'm a little tied up with my own stuff, but I've been bumming around the house doing other stuff the past several days.


----------



## IDST

Well this storm looks like a heartbreaker:crying::crying:


----------



## BossPlow614

As someone had said on here a week ago (I think it was Ryde), there is talk of something Christmas Eve, I can somewhat confirm this, ch 4 news at noon had talked briefly about the possibility of it, no word on timing or accumulations but just that something can happen. I wouldn't mind a Christmas Eve storm, stock market is closed, most businesses are closed, and getting everything plowed will be easy.


----------



## Polarismalibu

As long as it dosent turn into Christmas a couple years ago with a ton of rain then over a foot of wet heavy snow on top of it. That was not a fun storm to plow. Not to mention hardly had any time Christmas eve or Christmas day to be with family.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

When you have a family EmJay, you'll realize you don't want Christmas storms
New years, sure. Christmas, no.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1541290 said:


> When you have a family EmJay, you'll realize you don't want Christmas storms
> New years, sure. Christmas, no.


I do have family, but as you specified, not one of my own. Only 21, but NYE isn't a big deal either. With Christmas snow I'd prefer it to start on Christmas Eve 5pm or so & then be done by midnight, maybe 3-4" and all my plowing done by 7-8am, leaving a few hours for sleep and then the entire afternoon & evening for family Christmas.


----------



## unit28

just a wee bit more NW please...


----------



## mnlefty

EmJayDub;1541286 said:


> As someone had said on here a week ago (I think it was Ryde), there is talk of something Christmas Eve, I can somewhat confirm this, ch 4 news at noon had talked briefly about the possibility of it, no word on timing or accumulations but just that something can happen. I wouldn't mind a Christmas Eve storm, stock market is closed, most businesses are closed, and getting everything plowed will be easy.


Just watched the 4 noon report online, and have no idea where he's getting Christmas Eve from. Both PD and PH on MPR Updraft mention models (Euro & GFS) putting up something just _after_ Christmas, 26-28, this one coming out of the gulf instead of the rockies... but still way too early to do anything but mention it. Have seen the same thing from the discussion on MN Forecaster blog as well... 4 is the only thing I've heard for Christmas Eve.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1541290 said:


> When you have a family EmJay, you'll realize you don't want Christmas storms
> New years, sure. Christmas, no.


I beg to differ, New Years sucks too, not because I want to party, but because I hate dealing with all the drunk morons out on the roads who are/were partying. Although it was fun a few years back checking out all the hotties in their short skirts and heals out near Hennepin & Lake struggling to tromp through the snow! NYE is for the amateur drinkers, and I'd prefer to stay home where no one can tick me off or run a light and t-bone me.


----------



## unit28

If I get hungry...is MCd's open xmas?


----------



## BossPlow614

Word is that the Fat Ron's Corp wants their franchisees to have stores open on Christmas Day so you may be good.

My entire extended family on my dad's side does Fondue on Christmas Day night for dinner, that is something I'd rather not miss.


----------



## CityGuy

11 just mentioned a possible snow christmas eve into day as well. As he put it potential is there no faith yet this far out.

Potential is there every day, faith is not. Really the best you can do.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If i buy a couple.of tons of bulk salt and tarp it to use in a hitch mount spreader, throw down 5-6 sheets of plywood to keep it off the ground, am I looking at more.headache than benefit?


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1541432 said:


> If i buy a couple.of tons of bulk salt and tarp it to use in a hitch mount spreader, throw down 5-6 sheets of plywood to keep it off the ground, am I looking at more.headache than benefit?


That depends on the hitch mount spreader. Unless you have a vibrator, most hitch mounts won't feed bulk very well. Talk to Aurora, he's coming tomorrow to buy the little homemade vibrator I made for my SR210. Regardless, you'll be fighting with the stuff on the bottom of the pile as it will likely wick up moisture from the ground anyhow.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1541432 said:


> If i buy a couple.of tons of bulk salt and tarp it to use in a hitch mount spreader, throw down 5-6 sheets of plywood to keep it off the ground, am I looking at more.headache than benefit?


I wouldnt think so. For years I ordered an end dump at a time. I had it dumped in one of my lots and tru a tarp over it. never had to much for troubles. 
Where are these account?? If it doesnt interfere with my stuff I could help you out. I was in that spot many times and no one helped me, it stinks. If I could help let me no. Thanks to a toyota 4 runner my back up spreader is totaled so I only have the one truck now.


----------



## AuroraMSP

OC&D;1541438 said:


> That depends on the hitch mount spreader. Unless you have a vibrator, most hitch mounts won't feed bulk very well. Talk to Aurora, he's coming tomorrow to buy the little homemade vibrator I made for my SR210. Regardless, you'll be fighting with the stuff on the bottom of the pile as it will likely wick up moisture from the ground anyhow.


Correct. If the spreader doesn't have a vibrator, bulk salt won't spread.


----------



## ryde307

lwnmwr where are these accounts? I have made small salt runs for sites and other people every day since the storm might be able to help you out.


----------



## AuroraMSP

If anyone needs snow hauling, keep me in mind as well.


----------



## Camden

Speaking of salt, have any of you used the NorthPro line of deicer from Northern Salt? In your opinion is it worth the higher cost compared to regular rock salt? I'm completely out of salt up here and so is my local supplier so I'm going to make a trip to the metro area very soon to pick up another load so I'm considering my options.

I also need the material to be in super totes so that limits my options as well.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I was planning on laying down moisture barrier, then putting down 5-6 sheets of plywood so I could shovel or scoop off with the tractor.

Local plow shop has a Western Pro Flow 2 without the mounting brackets for $600. 

Moat of the accounts are around Forest Lake / Lino. I get calls for salt about every 3 years so it doesn't make sense to buy a V-box or have a dedicated salt bin, at least not at this time.

However I've gone through 2 pallets in 2 days. It would have paid for the Western PF2.


----------



## ryde307

lwnmwr yea we don't make it that far north.

Camden we ran about 15 tons of NSI's salt during the last storm. Not sure if that is the sale you are talking about but I was not a fan. It is extremely fine. It spills and flows out of any opeing. We run 550s with a tailgate replacment and under tailgate. It would flow out of the auger holes like crazy. Also did not spread well and I didn't think it worked well due to being so fine.
Besides that the cost and there systemfor loading sucks. I wasted just under an hr there getting loaded.


----------



## Advantage

More Rumors care of John Dee:

"It's a LONG way out in the forecast to be putting much faith into the storm even happening, let alone being the monster that some models are making it into *(one model yesterday had 2-3 foot totals for portions of northern WI and the UP!)*, but the timing of it (day after Christmas) makes it of great importance to snow-play conditions in portions of the Northwoods not currently slated to see heavy snow with the storm this week."


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The only times I get heavy calls for salt are days like yesterday when it rained.

Christmas from a couple of years ago.

I don't have a route and just take calls as needed. This is the biggest reason it's hard for me to invest in salting equipment, but at the same time make any real money at salting because I'm not set up to salt.


----------



## Ranger620

Camden
I agree with ryde there salt is too fine and just pours out. I would guess 10% just fell out. On the plus side if you run out in the middle on the night they are open almost 24/7. The other bad thing is they are our compeditors. Interstate owns them so your feeding your competition, not the end of the world though.
Lwnmwrman Im in corcoran maybe half hour 45 min from you if you need some thing spread here and there I can probally help and keep it in budget. Let me no


----------



## BossPlow614

I did not know Interstate owns them. I'll never give them my business. Not a fan of Interstate.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Double post.


----------



## ryde307

Yes owned by interstate removal.


----------



## djagusch

ryde307;1541581 said:


> lwnmwr yea we don't make it that far north.
> 
> Camden we ran about 15 tons of NSI's salt during the last storm. Not sure if that is the sale you are talking about but I was not a fan. It is extremely fine. It spills and flows out of any opeing. We run 550s with a tailgate replacment and under tailgate. It would flow out of the auger holes like crazy. Also did not spread well and I didn't think it worked well due to being so fine.
> Besides that the cost and there systemfor loading sucks. I wasted just under an hr there getting loaded.


Do you think the finer salt would flow through a snowex 575?


----------



## ryde307

I have no experience with one. So I am not sure.


----------



## Advantage

ryde307;1541647 said:


> Yes owned by interstate removal.


Seems like that company owns everything. I believe the salesman at the dealership where I recently bought a truck in Forest Lake, mentioned that they were owned by Interstate also. That company has exploded in recent years.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Advantage;1541748 said:


> Seems like that company owns everything. I believe the salesman at the dealership where I recently bought a truck in Forest Lake, mentioned that they were owned by Interstate also. That company has exploded in recent years.


Which dealer and what truck??

They are a decent company. They are too big to be any competition to me, and we operate in the same town.


----------



## AuroraMSP

ryde307;1541685 said:


> I have no experience with one. So I am not sure.


I have a SnowEx 210 and was thinking the same thing...


----------



## Ranger620

They are a bigger company owned by some forest lake guys. Nice guys none the less. It would not surprise me if they owned a car dealership. I looked at there plow book last year or the year before??? looked like a war and piece novel. They are all over the state I saw stuff for rochester, mankato and northern stuff too.


----------



## banonea

unit28;1541090 said:


> A band of snow is expected to develop on wednesday...then
> continue through wednesday evening. The best chance for this band
> of snow to develop will be south and east of an elk point to
> spencer iowa line. Snowfall totals will rapidly decrease to the
> north of this line. Closer to sioux city and storm lake snowfall
> amounts could approach 2 to 4 inches with the heavier amounts to
> the south and east of these areas. Please stay tuned for further
> updates as the location of this band could shift before wednesday
> bringing potentially big changes to the forecast.
> 
> --
> 
> To me the PO temps are telling a bigger story than tracking model fluctuations.
> I don't think it's being noticed as much but the weak EN is still a determining factor.
> 
> Looking at the gradient temps, and pressure changes the snow should stay South, but make an ubrpt N change in direction after reaching past HP over Neb and an occluded cold front.. The height of the HP should be strong enough to make an almost dry line but that may weaken and allow a bit more NW shift and a wider mean spread of precip.
> Looking at the SW, forcing is good and the isobar gradients are tight against the SW corner of SoDAK. The occluded fronts are at the SW corner of MN and snowing 28-33units dbz moderate snow. Could accumulate up to 3" across the South border today.
> Did see snow here last night but a dusting at best. {as I posted a couple days ago}.
> 
> Forcing will be persistant through TH and we'll see some good wind currents blowing across the lakes. As for snow here not so much, but cold intrusion will be the talk for ice.
> 
> Next week looks better, I keep hearing bells in one of the precip maps like the one I posted earlier, hmmmm....{wink}
> 
> Maybe an outbreak of tornadic activity South next week?
> 
> Here's the temp gradient of the PO, pretty warm IMO


I wish I understood a tenth of what wou just said but I trust you guys more that any others out thereThumbs Up


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;1541288 said:


> As long as it dosent turn into Christmas a couple years ago with a ton of rain then over a foot of wet heavy snow on top of it. That was not a fun storm to plow. Not to mention hardly had any time Christmas eve or Christmas day to be with family.


I agree, I got to cook dinner for 25 people.....


----------



## millsaps118

ryde307;1541647 said:


> Yes owned by interstate removal.


Correction...Interstate "Companies"


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1541432 said:


> If i buy a couple.of tons of bulk salt and tarp it to use in a hitch mount spreader, throw down 5-6 sheets of plywood to keep it off the ground, am I looking at more.headache than benefit?


I just got 4ton of sand and put a heavy duty tarp on the ground, dropped it on that and rolled the rest of the tarp over it to cover from snow that way I got it for when i need it. I got a skid so I can load it with that. we are going to try soaking it with liquid to see how it works. I hope it dose, salt/sand is running $125.00/ton and salt is over $150.00 a tone in Rochester area. wish I had a bigger In door area to keep it but you got to work with what you gotThumbs Up


----------



## banonea

AuroraMSP;1541499 said:


> Correct. If the spreader doesn't have a vibrator, bulk salt won't spread.


I run a western flow pro 2 and it doesn't't have a vibrator and it works great. It dose have a conveyor belt though. I made a mount to go in my hitch and never had a problem with it.


----------



## Advantage

LwnmwrMan22;1541766 said:


> Which dealer and what truck??
> 
> They are a decent company. They are too big to be any competition to me, and we operate in the same town.


I added an '04 Dodge 2500 CTD from Lakeside Auto Sales

I hope Interstate doesn't come up this far North. I've already seen Shamrock trucks around here......


----------



## Deershack

Lawn: Let me know if you need help with salting. I bought a L800 for sand when you thought you had that apt. complex a couple of years back. Never did get it licensed when your deal fell through. I have the L8000 for salting.


----------



## ryde307

Correct interstate compainies I think they used to be interstate removal or ibhave always called them that. 
I know a few guys that used to work for them and have some roundabout connections to the owner. They run a pretty good business from what I know and are pretty successful.


----------



## OC&D

ryde307;1541889 said:


> Correct interstate compainies I think they used to be interstate removal or ibhave always called them that.
> I know a few guys that used to work for them and have some roundabout connections to the owner. They run a pretty good business from what I know and are pretty successful.


When you own your own melters, you're either doing well, or you've got a lot of debt.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1541910 said:


> When you own your own melters, you're either doing well, or *you've got a lot of debt*.


Here's my .02.

The Lakeside Auto Sales place Advantage bought the truck from, that was their former location. They put TONS of money into rehabbing that place.

They moved just south of Forest Lake into a larger shop where a trucking company went broke at.

They're buying new trucks (maybe leasing?) ALL the time. They buy most of them at the local Dodge dealer.

They don't have crappy looking equipment, have trucks across the street under "Red Rock Fire".

If they aren't in debt, either I need to get into mall maintenance, or they burn through the money just as fast as they earn it.


----------



## BossPlow614

I have heard they pay their subs ridiculously low, something around $40/hr for a truck and plow and they're a challenge to get paid from. However that was from my a$$hole former friend & business partner who isnt exactly the smartest guy out there. So I'm really not sure whether that's true or not.


----------



## ryde307

Just got done hauling our last lot after that storm. 
In regards to interstate from what I know I can say they are doing well and not kuch is debt. The guy that owns it has his stuff together and is making good m oney with that business aswell as others. Again I do not know him but know people that have a goid idea of the situation. 
As for subs I dont know pay but I do know guys that used tk sub a lot of equipment to them and moved in because they were not happy with the situation for whatever reason. 
They have a melter at the super value building off excelsior blvd and 169 if you want to see one.


----------



## ryde307

Double post


----------



## BossPlow614

Hmmm. 

On another note. What does everyone think will happen Friday? I'm watching an apocalypse 2012 show on discovery and its freaking me out a tad bit.


----------



## Ranger620

EmJayDub;1541941 said:


> Hmmm.
> 
> On another note. What does everyone think will happen Friday? I'm watching an apocalypse 2012 show on discovery and its freaking me out a tad bit.


Well I hope my monthly checks come in soon so I can blow it. I alraedy blew some of it I got a crazy deal on new 14' ebling but now may not get to use it. Lose/lose for me i guess


----------



## Advantage

LwnmwrMan22;1541920 said:


> Here's my .02.
> 
> The Lakeside Auto Sales place Advantage bought the truck from, that was their former location. They put TONS of money into rehabbing that place.
> 
> They moved just south of Forest Lake into a larger shop where a trucking company went broke at.
> 
> They're buying new trucks (maybe leasing?) ALL the time. They buy most of them at the local Dodge dealer.
> 
> They don't have crappy looking equipment, have trucks across the street under "Red Rock Fire".
> 
> If they aren't in debt, either I need to get into mall maintenance, or they burn through the money just as fast as they earn it.


Yes, their new location is where I bought it.


----------



## OC&D

Well, I think tonight is still up in the air as far as snow goes, but I think it's going to be a bust.


----------



## IDST

Looking at the current radar it looks like the northern part of the storm is farther north than i thought it would be. Maybe we might get brushed by a little bit of it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Unless it takes a sharp turn to the east we should get something with the way its tracking right now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Some of the models have pushed slightly north as well. Showing a couple inches in half the metro. Keep coming North. Thumbs Up


----------



## TKLAWN

Pat Hammer from ch 5 just said it looks like it's moving a little north also.


----------



## unit28

NWS Omaha says ECMWF has under-estimated precip a bit
also there's some extra convective precip feeding into it from the North side of NE?
hmmmm.......



MODEL CONSISTENCY IS NOT AS HIGH AS WOULD BE EXPECTED THIS CLOSE TO
THE ONSET OF PRECIPITATION...SHORT-FUSED ADDITIONS NORTHWARD MAY BE
REQUIRED LATER TODAY...ESPECIALLY IF THE GFS/SREF ARE FAVORED. IN
CONTRAST...THE EC CAME IN TONIGHT WITH MUCH LESS QPF...BUT HAS THUS
FAR GROSSLY UNDERESTIMATED THE ONGOING PRECIPITATION OVER EASTERN
WYOMING...SO IS SUSPECT.


----------



## IDST

NWS has pushed the storm track farther north and west. Looks like we might get lucky in the cities after all.


----------



## IDST

trying to post nws pic


----------



## SSS Inc.

jagext;1542254 said:


> trying to post nws pic


I just saw that also. I think they are busy trying to update local forecasts now. Weather advisory just south of Hennepin Co.


----------



## BossPlow614

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...00752513291552&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf

JAgext beat me to it. But I think between my properties in Ramsey, Anoka, Blaine, MG, & Champlin will have totally different amounts at the end of it.


----------



## IDST

EmJayDub;1542260 said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...00752513291552&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf
> 
> JAgext beat me to it. But I think between my properties in Ramsey, Anoka, Blaine, MG, & Champlin will have totally different amounts at the end of it.


I'm sneaky fast!! Can't tell I'm praying for some snow can ya!


----------



## Polarismalibu

well I just washed my truck this morning so it will happen


----------



## SSS Inc.

This is really looking interesting for us in Minnesota. I'm no meteorologist but I thought this thing was forecasted to head mostly East then shoot to the N.E. up towards the Great lakes. I think its headed N.E. quite a bit earlier than anyone ever imagined possible. I'm going with 6" this thing is coming right at us! Just kidding, but I would love 2" for an easy plow and a bright white ChristmasThumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

Anyone else notice that this storm is really developing on the northern side and seems to be heading way more NE than E? Just watching the loops and my observations. I am thinking they have biffed this again like last time.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1542272 said:


> This is really looking interesting for us in Minnesota. I'm no meteorologist but I thought this thing was forecasted to head mostly East then shoot to the N.E. up towards the Great lakes. I think its headed N.E. quite a bit earlier than anyone ever imagined possible. I'm going with 6" this thing is coming right at us! Just kidding, but I would love 2" for an easy plow and a bright white ChristmasThumbs Up


2.5"--bring it. payup


----------



## IDST

OC&D;1542300 said:


> 2.5"--bring it. payup


you sound like my wife!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If you ask me, the western part of the snow looks like it's dipping back south a bit.

I've been hauling firewood all day. It's gonna suck to have to plow tonight.


----------



## Polarismalibu

It almost looks like it is breaking up on radar as it comes into Minnesota


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yesterday, Marler.said there would be a weak high pressure in Canada keeping the storm from moving too far north.

If that's still the case it would erode some of the snow as it tries to move north.


----------



## unit28

man I tried to say that about the HP keeping the frontogenesis down....well I did say it...

anyway, this would be sumptin if all this gulf moisture just happened to join in.purplebou


----------



## CityGuy

Hmmm looking more like snow to me. Washed truck so that should help.


----------



## djagusch

Newest weather story is out.


----------



## CityGuy

djagusch;1542462 said:


> Newest weather story is out.


Where? NWS


----------



## djagusch

Hamelfire;1542503 said:


> Where? NWS


Yep, Has a different snow line compared to the 12:30 update.


----------



## Polarismalibu

djagusch;1542506 said:


> Yep, Has a different snow line compared to the 12:30 update.


More north?


----------



## BossPlow614

jagext;1542302 said:


> you sound like my wife!


:laughing: :laughing:



jagext;1542263 said:


> I'm sneaky fast!! Can't tell I'm praying for some snow can ya!


I can tell. I want snow too! Just not a blizzard, 7" would be perfect, starting in the morning/early afternoon, that way resi's can be hit twice payup


----------



## djagusch

Polarismalibu;1542508 said:


> More north?


Seems less north.


----------



## CityGuy

looking at this we are going to get a fair amount in the metro. Can anyone translate this into english?

http://radar.weather.gov/radar.php?rid=MPX&product=NCR&overlay=11101111&loop=yes


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ian says scattered flurries for most of the metro tonight. 1-2" for far south metro.

I find you need to use this radar instead of the composite. The composite seems to show many false returns.

http://radar.weather.gov/radar.php?product=N0R&rid=MPX&loop=yes


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1542564 said:


> Ian says scattered flurries for most of the metro tonight. 1-2" for far south metro.
> 
> I find you need to use this radar instead of the composite. The composite seems to show many false returns.
> 
> http://radar.weather.gov/radar.php?product=N0R&rid=MPX&loop=yes


Ahh much better but, still looks like it's heading right at us?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1542578 said:


> Ahh much better but, still looks like it's heading right at us?


That's the way I see it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

No. Gotta remember that it takes alot of green to make accumulating snow.

Light blue and alot of dark blue never reaches the ground.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1542601 said:


> No. Gotta remember that it takes alot of green to make accumulating snow.
> 
> Light blue and alot of dark blue never reaches the ground.


Makes sense


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Look at the radar for Des Moines,, then look at our radar. You can learn the difference and what it takes.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Look at the midwest radar.

http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/uppermissvly_loop.php

See how the storm's center is around middle Kansas?

The storm is tilting, much like what Unit posts about if you can decipher his posts with all of the abbreviations and weather terminology.

However, with the axis, the storm isn't going to tilt straight N/S, but rather a SW/NE line, a bit more of a 45 degree with I-80 in IA.

This is where the snow for SE MN is going to come from, but by the time it would tilt far enough to hit the cities, the center is going to be in MO, pushing the snow tilt farther into WI.

Don't get me wrong, we are RIGHT on the edge of "plowable" snow, and we could easily get 1-2" throughout the metro, but the above is what's being forecast right now.


----------



## CityGuy

yesnow it makes sense. Bue is likely saturating the air and green is comming down.


----------



## ringahding1

LwnmwrMan22;1542564 said:


> Ian says scattered flurries for most of the metro tonight. 1-2" for far south metro.
> 
> I find you need to use this radar instead of the composite. The composite seems to show many false returns.
> 
> http://radar.weather.gov/radar.php?product=N0R&rid=MPX&loop=yes


That's the one I use! Don't it look like we're going to get popped?!


----------



## unit28

oihwoie uq3cpoi4tv903u4908t13041.....


----------



## CityGuy

Can some explain the color bar on the side of the loop? DBZ?

http://radar.weather.gov/radar.php?rid=mpx&product=N0R&overlay=11101111&loop=yes


----------



## IDST

dBZ is a unit that measures how reflective a group of clouds is to radar from weather satellites. Generally, the higher the dBZ, the more severe the weather (in terms of rain, sleet, hail, etc). So in a patch of clouds, the max dBZ would tell you where the most severe weather is


----------



## CityGuy

jagext;1542757 said:


> dBZ is a unit that measures how reflective a group of clouds is to radar from weather satellites. Generally, the higher the dBZ, the more severe the weather (in terms of rain, sleet, hail, etc). So in a patch of clouds, the max dBZ would tell you where the most severe weather is


thanks I new someone would know and explain in term I could understand


----------



## qualitycut

A dusting in inver grove already


----------



## unit28

this is not helping at all

*PROBABILITY OF WATCH ISSUANCE...95 PERCENT*

SUMMARY...SEVERE TSTM POTENTIAL IS LIKELY TO QUICKLY INCREASE THIS
EVENING ACROSS PORTIONS OF EASTERN OK/NORTHEAST TX INTO WESTERN AR
ALONG WITH ADJACENT PARTS OF EXTREME SOUTHEAST KS/SOUTHWEST MO. A
TORNADO WATCH WILL LIKELY BE NECESSARY FOR AT LEAST PORTIONS OF THIS
REGION WITHIN THE HOUR /LIKELY BY 02Z/


----------



## IDST

Hamelfire;1542763 said:


> thanks I new someone would know and explain in term I could understand


sorry just googled it. i was hoping unit or some one would elaborate. I think it has something to do with the energy in the clouds


----------



## ryde307

So is it going to be plowable? Horrible timing and it looks like we should get hit pretty well based on radar? Maybe 1-2 inches by 4 AM


----------



## banonea

Hamelfire;1542763 said:


> thanks I new someone would know and explain in term I could understand


I second thatThumbs Up


----------



## Deershack

Anyone have a good phone app for local radar. I have been using KARE's but I have to work my way to it.s radar page. Just got the smart phone so I'm still trying to figure it out. Also looking for good plowing/salting apps.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Its snowing lightly in MPLS. 

Now the question is should I leave my comfy chair in s. mpls and drive to Shakopee to get my truck? I'm on the fence on this one.


----------



## Polarismalibu

It sure looks like we win get 2 inches


----------



## banonea

Deershack;1542814 said:


> Anyone have a good phone app for local radar. I have been using KARE's but I have to work my way to it.s radar page. Just got the smart phone so I'm still trying to figure it out. Also looking for good plowing/salting apps.


I use My Cast. love the radar and it has been the best one I have found.


----------



## ryde307

Radar now is good


----------



## CityGuy

Couple flakes in the west metro area. On a diffrent note the dot channels on the scanner are really quiet? Have not heard a word yet on any of them.


----------



## IDST

Hamelfire;1542837 said:


> Couple flakes in the west metro area. On a diffrent note the dot channels on the scanner are really quiet? Have not heard a word yet on any of them.


Do you know what the frequency is that they are on?


----------



## mnlefty

A light coating and very light snow falling here. I'm going to bed in case I have to do my 1" resi route in the morning. I'm guessing a little better than 50/50 that I'll be going.


----------



## ryde307

Pretty sure 1" stuff will get there by morning. Going to and everyone out at 3 if for nothing else to sit and wait just in case.


----------



## Drakeslayer

No snow in Chaska yet.


----------



## OC&D

We've got a dusting here in St. Paul, but it's stopped now. Looking at the radar, it should start up in another hour or two.


----------



## BossPlow614

The timing of this will be horrible. People will be b#tching about the 1.5" in their driveway when they leave for work at 6am and the snow just started at 4am. Definitely looking forward to it...


----------



## CityGuy

jagext;1542892 said:


> Do you know what the frequency is that they are on?


800 mhz

http://www.radioreference.com/apps/db/?sid=3508


----------



## qualitycut

EmJayDub;1542933 said:


> The timing of this will be horrible. People will be b#tching about the 1.5" in their driveway when they leave for work at 6am and the snow just started at 4am. Definitely looking forward to it...


Yea I have been thinking about that all day I had a customer last year that would call at 645 and it was done at 630. I'm waiting till its all done.


----------



## BossPlow614

My contract states it's to be plowed by 6am and/or 5pm (except the one property with the 430). Thinking for next year, that I'll add in a clause stating xx hrs after snowfall has come to a stop. Kind of a dumb rookie mistake, but thankfully I have a clause that if snowfall exceeds 12", all service deadlines are void. Saved me during the last storm.


----------



## qualitycut

Well they can't expect you to have it plowed by 6 if its done at 5. I just say it will be done within 6-8 hrs after its done snowing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm heading out to get everything ready. Went to bed at 8 and it's shifted just far enough north now that I guess I better go fuel up.


----------



## OC&D

I'm not sure what you're looking at, but I don't see any significant activity at this point.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I haven't even seen a flake yet here in Brooklyn Park


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I don't see anything either, but considering I have 3 trucks on E I'd rather do it now than 4 am.


----------



## OC&D

Ahh. I get that, but I thought maybe you were seeing something I wasn't!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's even more of a pain when all of the stripes on your credit cards are shot. Gotta go to a station that's open and all of them in Wyoming / Stacy close at 11.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Now its starting to make it to the ground here


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1542976 said:


> It's even more of a pain when all of the stripes on your credit cards are shot. Gotta go to a station that's open and all of them in Wyoming / Stacy close at 11.


Are your trucks gas or diesel?


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1542958 said:


> Well they can't expect you to have it plowed by 6 if its done at 5. I just say it will be done within 6-8 hrs after its done snowing.


That's what I will do for next year. We'll wait and see what happens with start time, etc. We aren't going to get a foot in the NW Metro so things will be quite a bit easier this time around.

On a side note, just turned in my final assignment for the semester! 2 classes left next semester and I'll have an Associate's in Horticulture. Definitely a feeling of relief to be done for a few weeks, having 19 credits in one semester is a ton of work.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

EmJayDub;1542988 said:


> Are your trucks gas or diesel?


One is the 5.7 Hemi, (2) 6.7 Cummins.

I had 20 snowflakes fall about 20 minutes ago.

NWS updated to snow likely, mainly after 4 am for me on the north east.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The heaviest snow sure does seem to be leaving quickly to the southeast


----------



## mnglocker

Not a flake in Wright County. I'm getting up at 4 to check, and if it's all clear, I'm going to enjoy my nice warm bed.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Should have filled up yesterday, fn jumped $.30 overnight


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1542999 said:


> Should have filled up yesterday, fn jumped $.30 overnight


It's coming back down. Drove down to Hugo, $2.96.

Figured I would see how far south I have to go to see snow falling.

DOT is running around Forest Lake for some reason, don't have anything falling.

FWIW, I can see the lights from the cities from Forest Lake, the cloud deck is fairly high. Usually when it's snowing I have to get close to White Bear Lake.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1542999 said:


> Should have filled up yesterday, fn jumped $.30 overnight


26 snowflakes in WBL, snow is getting heavier!!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Just me or is the "bubble" around the cities


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Nothing in **** rapids


----------



## BossPlow614

Nothing in champlin yet. Waking up at 4 and if nothing, going back to sleep til 6.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The parking lots are white around Maplewood mall. It must have had a decent burst earlier. Nothing falling now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Consistent light snow around at Roseville.

I am heading back home to put the plow on.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1543012 said:


> Consistent light snow around at Roseville.
> 
> I am heading back home to put the plow on.


Leave it off for a while! That way we will get more.


----------



## AuroraMSP

Nothing falling in Champlin at 1:40a. Will check around 4am with everyone else. Radar looks like we will be lucky to get a 1/2".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

By far the most consistent snow I've seen all night in Lino Lakes of all places. Freeway is starting to turn white.

Pulled off at 23/35W to.check some accounts. It's that light snow at the end of a storm that pisses you off because it covers up a nicely plowed lot. Doesn't add up to much, but makes it look like the lot wasn't plowed.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

2 miles south of forest lake, the roads are white. 2 miles north of forest lake, not a single snowflake is falling.


----------



## IDST

roads are just covered here in St. Louis Park. Hooking up the plow to head down to cottage grove and get started around 4. Sounds like they must of gotten a little more.


----------



## AuroraMSP

I'm sure most are aware of this MNDoT website with cameras but I thought I'd share it anyway. Click the dot on the map and it pulls up the camera at that location.

http://www.dot.state.mn.us/tmc/trafficinfo/cameras_map.html


----------



## IDST

I really hate leaving the house at this time of night with the bars closing.


----------



## IDST

AuroraMSP;1543024 said:


> I'm sure most are aware of this MNDoT website with cameras but I thought I'd share it anyway. Click the dot on the map and it pulls up the camera at that location.
> 
> http://www.dot.state.mn.us/tmc/trafficinfo/cameras_map.html


It's crazy looking at the cameras and the sharp cut off line of the snow fall.

Well I'm heading out good luck and be safe every one!:salute:


----------



## ryde307

Chanhassen has hardly a dusting. Streets or anything with salt residue is clear and wet.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My plows are on, RTV is fueled up.

I'm heading back towards Blaine. Looks like the NW side of the snow and I'll work SE with it if there is anything to plow. Probably take a 30 minute nap and wait for the 4 am update from NWS.


----------



## djagusch

What does st paul llok like?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

A bunch of drunk irishmen laid out the streets??


----------



## Polarismalibu

Anyone know of anything in **** Rapids, Crystal or Plymouth? There is absolutely nothing here in Brooklyn Park


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I will be in **** Rapids in about 3 minutes. I doubt there's anything in Plymouth crystal or **** Rapids. There is absolutely 0 in Blaine. I don't think a snowflake even fell in Blaine.


----------



## justinsp

Not a single flake by me in plymouth. 169/bass lake rd.
Anything in north Minneapolis off 94?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Northdale and Foley in **** Rapids. Everything is black, no snow falling. I am heading to downtown Minneapolis to salt the crap out of my sidewalk on 3rd St and then I will check your townhomes in St.Paul Djaug.


----------



## tacovic

Woodbury/cottage grove boarder I just measured a little over an inch FYI.


----------



## Ranger620

No snow in plymouth or corcoran


----------



## mnlefty

Too lazy to go out and measure, but I've got a 1/4 to 1/2" tops here... and judging by the radar anybody nw of mn river or west of 35w going north is all but done.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You can still see what color the hoods are on the cars at all of the Roseville car dealers lots.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Downtown, 3rd and Washington. I can leave a tire track, but I can still see the parking lot lines through the snow. 

Tires don't leave a ridge on either side of them.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NE side of downtown St.Paul, solid 1/2".


----------



## PremierL&L

Oh Boy! Is it still snowing there, radar looks like it is practically over.


----------



## djagusch

Anybody see any decent amounts in bloomington? Penn and 494 area?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Very light snow, fairly strong winds.

Costco in Maplewood is being plowed. I have a townhome 3 blocks from that store and I can hardly make a tire track in the parking lot. Wonder why they don't just salt???


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Ch9 just said it's about done, may see a scattered flurry until 9-10am


----------



## mnlefty

djagusch;1543049 said:


> Anybody see any decent amounts in bloomington? Penn and 494 area?


I live about 4 blocks nw of best buy and I have almost dead on 1/2" on my concrete driveway


----------



## djagusch

mnlefty;1543060 said:


> I live about 4 blocks nw of best buy and I have almost dead on 1/2" on my concrete driveway


Thanks saves gas from driving around.


----------



## BossPlow614

Dusting in Ramsey. Champlin has maybe half an inch. Salted sidewalks and that's it. Going back to bed. Looking forward to the potential Christmas storm.


----------



## unit28

current composite radar
makings of a snow angel?, eh


----------



## BossPlow614

I'd rather be in Mobile, AL and the rest of the dirty south and seeing tornadoes this morning than what we have and the immense cold we're going to have tomorrow.


----------



## mnlefty

Somebody needs to beat the Christmas spirit out of me or at least talk some sense into me... this is the worst kind of snowfall for resi seasonal contracts.

All my contracts are 1" seasonal, and we've had a half inch tops. I'm compelled to go do some of the drives as this snow is not going anywhere anytime soon, and it's the kind that really compacts to make a hard skim when driven on. However I have no inclination to call my shovelers out and pay them to make a full run when we're nowhere near contract triggers. But I also know my clientele well enough that if I went and did the drives out of generosity and did not shovel that I would get more calls about not shoveling than thank yous for doing under less than trigger amounts.

A lot of season left... too early to be generous and feeling guilty that we haven't had much to do yet I believe.


----------



## qualitycut

^ you will definitely get calls asking why it hasn't been shoveled. I did my one in drives and it started snowing again I'm waiting to get calls on why I didn't wait till its done. If I would ave waited I would have got calls asking why I haven't plowed yet. You can never win. My opinion its all or nothing.


----------



## mnlefty

qualitycut;1543183 said:


> My opinion its all or nothing.


Agreed... and today it's nothing. Good news is that the 1/2" I've got at home is the absolute highest I could see on my route as the route is all N and W of home. As much as I'd like to do a little extra for many of my customers I have no interest in having to 'defend' how/why we did it... takes all the fun out of being nice.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Plus next time when it's 1 third of an inch they will wonder why you didn't plow.


----------



## qualitycut

Well its starting to blow around and that inch we got is turning in 1.5 and 2 what to do


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I've been running around WBL/ Maplewood all morning. I'm seeing the snow blow away more than accumulate. There are spots that will drift in.

With that said, if the snow doesn't stop soon, I could see scraping down my 4 accounts within a mile of 694 / 35E.


----------



## qualitycut

Any one have totals in St Paul( highland park) or S. Minneapolis


----------



## djagusch

I was at johnson pkwy and 5th st an hr ago. 3/4 to 1" depending on the spot.


----------



## mnlefty

QC my totals are usually pretty true to S. Minneapolis, as I'm near Best Buy 494/penn... Still sitting right on 1/2" but it's blowing around pretty good now.


----------



## unit28

turned in by- 8am I didn't edit or sort it out

SNOW REPORTS LISTED BY AMOUNT

INCHES LOCATION ST COUNTY TIME
------ ----------------------- -- -------------- -------
8.00 AUGUSTA WI EAU CLAIRE 0655 AM
5.50 1 SW DURAND WI PEPIN 0800 AM
5.50 2 SSE ALBERT LEA MN FREEBORN 0800 AM
5.20 SW ELLENDALE MN STEELE 0800 AM
5.00 1 WNW WELLS MN FARIBAULT 0800 AM
4.30 1 N OWATONNA MN STEELE 0526 AM
RELAYED VIA WCCO.
4.00 3 SE ALBERT LEA MN FREEBORN 0800 AM
4.00 1 E OWATONNA MN STEELE 0716 AM
3.80 1 NE MINNESOTA LAKE MN BLUE EARTH 0712 AM
3.50 1 NE FAIRMONT MN MARTIN 0800 AM
3.50 1 SW EAU CLAIRE WI EAU CLAIRE 0700 AM
3.50 FARIBAULT MN RICE 0700 AM
3.00 WINNEBAGO MN FARIBAULT 0800 AM
3.00 4 ESE RED WING MN GOODHUE 0800 AM
2.80 MANKATO MN BLUE EARTH 0529 AM
A LOT OF DRIFTING
2.60 ELK MOUND WI DUNN 0746 AM
2.50 MANKATO MN BLUE EARTH 0636 AM
FLURRIES FINAL REPORT...KEYC.
2.30 NORTHFIELD MN RICE 0800 AM
2.30 MENOMONIE WI DUNN 0535 AM
2.20 4 NNE MENOMONIE WI DUNN 0700 AM
2.10 4 E MANKATO MN BLUE EARTH 0712 AM
KTOE
2.00 1 SE STANLEY WI CHIPPEWA 0800 AM
2.00 6 WNW ELLSWORTH WI PIERCE 0800 AM
2.00 1 SSW RIVER FALLS WI PIERCE 0800 AM
2.00 1 W VESELI MN RICE 0800 AM
2.00 6 SSE RIVER FALLS WI PIERCE 0800 AM
2.00 5 ESE NEW PRAGUE MN RICE 0716 AM
2.00 1 W BALDWIN WI ST. CROIX 0700 AM
2.00 1 NW EAU CLAIRE WI EAU CLAIRE 0700 AM
2.00 HASTINGS MN DAKOTA 0600 AM
2.00 2 NNW RED WING MN GOODHUE 0600 AM
LOCK AND DAM 3
1.80 3 N BOYCEVILLE WI DUNN 0800 AM
1.80 EAU CLAIRE WI EAU CLAIRE 0430 AM
STILL SNOWING...WQOW.
1.70 1 N HAMMOND WI ST. CROIX 0800 AM
1.70 WNW FAIRMONT MN MARTIN 0800 AM
1.50 2 SW CANNON FALLS MN GOODHUE 0800 AM
1.50 4 ENE NICOLLET MN NICOLLET 0800 AM
1.50 6 WSW ST PETER MN NICOLLET 0800 AM
1.50 2 SE CHETEK WI BARRON 0800 AM
1.50 12 N BRUCE WI RUSK 0716 AM
1.50 3 ENE MONTGOMERY MN RICE 0716 AM
1.50 1 NNE NEW PRAGUE MN SCOTT 0700 AM
1.50 1 SSW LONSDALE MN RICE 0655 AM
1.50 3 SE LAKE ELMO MN WASHINGTON 0655 AM
1.40 1 ENE INVER GROVE HEIGH MN DAKOTA 0800 AM
1.40 1 ENE INVER GROVE HEIGH MN DAKOTA 0800 AM
1.40 3 NW JIM FALLS WI CHIPPEWA 0600 AM
1.40 MADELIA MN WATONWAN 0544 AM
1.30 3 WNW LADYSMITH WI RUSK 0800 AM
1.30 2 N WOODBURY MN WASHINGTON 0716 AM
1.30 CLEAR LAKE WI POLK 0700 AM
1.20 FARMINGTON MN DAKOTA 0517 AM
RELAYED FROM WCCO
1.00 2 N APPLE VALLEY MN DAKOTA 0800 AM
1.00 3 SW EAGAN MN DAKOTA 0800 AM
1.00 3 NE BURNSVILLE MN DAKOTA 0716 AM
1.00 3 W ELLSWORTH WI PIERCE 0700 AM
1.00 CREDIT RIVER MN SCOTT 0640 AM
1.00 4 ESE CLAYTON WI BARRON 0640 AM
0.60 1 SE HENDERSON MN SIBLEY 0800 AM
0.60 6 SSE MINNEAPOLIS MN HENNEPIN 0600 AM
MSP
0.60 3 ESE NEW ULM MN NICOLLET 0600 AM
0.50 4 ENE MONTICELLO MN SHERBURNE 0655 AM


----------



## qualitycut

Thanks for the info both of you


----------



## unit28

I-35 southbound @US18 closed near Clear Lake...blizzard/ poor weather cond.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Backed into a car during the snowstorm. $1,250. Pay out of pocket? Or turn it in.

I just changed ins. cos. 3 months ago and cut my premiums in half. $975 to $490 per month.


----------



## gmcdan

LwnmwrMan22;1543338 said:


> Backed into a car during the snowstorm. $1,250. Pay out of pocket? Or turn it in.
> 
> I just changed ins. cos. 3 months ago and cut my premiums in half. $975 to $490 per month.


was there a police report ? if your insurance company knows about it i dont think it matters weather you pay it cash or not . might want to find out first cause it might not matter and your then out 1200 you lose both ways . but i would pay cash if my insurance didnt learn of it .


----------



## BossPlow614

The only snow activity in the north metro today.


----------



## Polarismalibu

EmJayDub;1543366 said:


> The only snow activity in the north metro today.


Is that on Zane by cub?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

gmcdan;1543342 said:


> was there a police report ? if your insurance company knows about it i dont think it matters weather you pay it cash or not . might want to find out first cause it might not matter and your then out 1200 you lose both ways . but i would pay cash if my insurance didnt learn of it .


No police report. She has my business card, no other info.

These are the situations where I need some business cards from one of my buddies.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1543338 said:


> Backed into a car during the snowstorm. $1,250. Pay out of pocket? Or turn it in.
> 
> I just changed ins. cos. 3 months ago and cut my premiums in half. $975 to $490 per month.


I had a lady back into me during last weeks storm, my pintle hitch made a nice big hole in her plastic bumper.


----------



## BossPlow614

Polarismalibu;1543373 said:


> Is that on Zane by cub?


Yeah
An area I frequent all too much lol.
I bank at Topline (I'm there nearly every day in the summer), go to that Cub, etc. I grabbed some coffee at Caribou & lunch at Jimmy Johns this afternoon.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1543376 said:


> No police report. She has my business card, no other info.
> 
> These are the situations where I need some business cards from one of my buddies.


I'd pay out of pocket, how much is you deductable? Was she in the car or was it parked? If she was in it be careful next thing you know she will have a sore neck.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1543376 said:


> These are the situations where I need some business cards from one of my buddies.


You could be like Jim Rockford and make your own in the truck. That may not ring a bell with many of you guys(Rockford Files).


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1543376 said:


> No police report. She has my business card, no other info.
> 
> These are the situations where I need some business cards from one of my buddies.


I'll have to remember not to ever give you one of my cards!


----------



## BossPlow614

Polarismalibu;1543373 said:


> Is that on Zane by cub?


I go to LA Fitness by there also, forgot that one. wesport


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SSS Inc.;1543615 said:


> You could be like Jim Rockford and make your own in the truck. That may not ring a bell with many of you guys(Rockford Files).


Oooo Gold Firebird, what happened to all the good shows/cars? Starskey and Hutch, Simon and Simon, The Fall Guy,Dukes of Hazzard. Now all there is are these stupid reality shows


----------



## BossPlow614

No world ending as of now. Everyone else still here? Lol


----------



## unit28

haven't heard from anyone on the Iowa page in awhile...hmmmmm


----------



## Green Grass

EmJayDub;1543873 said:


> No world ending as of now. Everyone else still here? Lol


nope didn't make it. :laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Good luck waiting for that Christmas snow.


----------



## BossPlow614

There wont be a Christmas snow unfortunately.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Merry Christmas


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The wife has informed me she would like an Audi A7 for Christmas. I need to stop backing into trunks.


----------



## unit28

mine wants a Caddi CTS-V
I'm thinking a hand mixer instead.

I'd much rather eat than see her ride off in the sunset.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1544458 said:


> The wife has informed me she would like an Audi A7 for Christmas. I need to stop backing into trunks.


Screw the A7 and go with a Q7. My wife's Volvo has been unimpressive since the day I brought it home and I think I'm going to switch back to Audi very soon. The best car I ever owned was a 2002 A6 Quattro. I don't know why I ever switched brands...stupid decision.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1544511 said:


> mine wants a Caddi CTS-V
> I'm thinking a hand mixer instead.
> 
> *I'd much rather eat than see her ride off in the sunset.*


 :laughing::laughing:


----------



## unit28

I'm going to try and hide that, but fact is, when God said to hold her on a pedestal he didn't really say how high {right???}. KP duty is about as high a status we need around here...er I mean she can cook better than anyone. yep everything, and I mean everything she cooks gets no complaints from me.

yesterday I'm workin on the truck, she walks by as she's going to the store, she asks how her hair looks, I say fine without really lookin, ya know what I mean LMN22.
As she drives off in the expedition, I'm thinking to myself, yep she'll be back I have no worries she's taking the grocery getter....:salute:

---

*US National Weather Service Twin Cities Minnesota
Today high pressure will settle overhead keeping the region cool and dry through the weekend. On Monday a weak upper level disturbance will slide across the Upper Midwest and bring a chance for light snow, with accumulations generally less than 2 inches*


----------



## OC&D

My wife gets a shotgun this Christmas.


----------



## Polarismalibu

OC&D;1544837 said:


> My wife gets a shotgun this Christmas.


That's what I asked for. What kind is she getting?


----------



## unit28

Snow will move in to western minnesota this evening and spread
east into west central wisconsin late tonight with one to two inches of
accumulation possible.

snowfall will linger into monday morning across west central wisconsin
and east central minnesota with snow totals of about an inch
possible.

If I read the statement's correctly, 3" total is possible.

I hear bells coming.....


----------



## djagusch

I looked over my areas I plow. Most said 1 " possible. Only one area said another 1" possible Monday. John dee had nothing yesterday neither did pd.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bunch of garbage is what it is.


----------



## unit28

if it's anything it'll be from the dendritic deformation zone..

dashing through the snow with a PB770 in tow, over the hills we go,
laughing all the way
everybody now....
{insert chorus}


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks to me like it'll stay north and dry up as it moves east.

Fargo to Brainerd NWS says 1-2" possible on the local forecasts.

Most of the areas around the cities say around an inch possible.

St. Peter, Mankato don't hardly have snow in the forecast.

Pretty much follows JohnDee's graphics from a couple of days ago.


----------



## unit28

, waiting for xmas eve now is really going to keep me 
awake ....:realmad:


----------



## ryde307

I will take 2 inches. You guys with families and kids for your sake I hope we don't get it. For my wallet I hope we get 6".

Someone buy my 550 in the classified section.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1545381 said:


> , waiting for xmas eve now is really going to keep me
> awake ....:realmad:


HMM. Don't know what to think. Last I checked it looked north like LwnmwrMan22. This would be like 5 out of the last seven years I remember doing something right around Christmas.

Whens it supposed to finish. One of the Churches we plow has nine or ten services tomorrow.


----------



## Camden

I have some plows that are collecting dust so I wouldn't mind a quick run through everything before we open gifts. 

If you think about it, this winter hasn't really been any better than last year. We had the one nice storm that allowed for multiple services and some hauling but aside from that we've been sitting idle...it sucks!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1545452 said:


> I have some plows that are collecting dust so I wouldn't mind a quick run through everything before we open gifts.
> 
> If you think about it, this winter hasn't really been any better than last year. We had the one nice storm that allowed for multiple services and some hauling but aside from that we've been sitting idle...it sucks!


I was talking about that with my wife yesterday, what would happen if it gets cold and dry what if we just sit around now.

Of course now there's a burst of snow moving through that wasn't supposed to move through.

I'm in a quandry too. It's one of those days where 1/2 of the commercial accounts are closed, the other 1/2 are closing early.

It's only supposed to be about 1" at the most, so I suppose I'll just clear it out as they close, try to keep most of my guys with their families.

It'll be a light, fluffy snow. Even the snow the cities received on Thursday, most of that had evaporated by the evening. I went back down to scrape some parking lots down around Maplewood and there wasn't anything to do.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1545440 said:


> HMM. Don't know what to think. Last I checked it looked north like LwnmwrMan22. This would be like 5 out of the last seven years I remember doing something right around Christmas.
> 
> Whens it supposed to finish. One of the Churches we plow has nine or ten services tomorrow.


Looks like 2-7 am, IMO.


----------



## unit28

I got through 9am Mon on one site I looked at
for north of the cities where the heaviest amounts are predicted

looks 25:1 at .12tenths tops we're at 60% chance now
won't need a shovel, just BP blowerIMO

looked all week and the system has been shoved faster each day
went from Mon/Tue to Sun /Mon.

Not really anything blocking it, so who's to say it won't zip right by and stay further North
at an even earlier ETA than midnight?


----------



## Polarismalibu

ryde307;1545439 said:


> I will take 2 inches. You guys with families and kids for your sake I hope we don't get it. For my wallet I hope we get 6".
> 
> Someone buy my 550 in the classified section.


To bad I won't be in the market for one till spring/summer. Yours is the best one I have seen on Craigslist.


----------



## 4x4Farmer

NWS says 1-2 for us tonight. I don't believe it. Bet I will be able to throw some sand down and call it good. If we do have to push it I know I will be running a skeleton crew due to everyone gone for the holidays. Oh well take what we get I guess


----------



## unit28

nooooo! ugh


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Everything looks like it is going to be early morning tomorrow. Everything around us says mainly after 3 am.


----------



## 4x4Farmer

yeah I don't know what I will do yet. Looks like after midnight for us. If we have to push I will try to clean up the stuff that is open tomorrow morning and then not sure If I will push Christmas eve or not. I don't have anything open the 25th but I hate it when the stuff gets driven on and packed down. Never fails....we wait and wait for snow and then it always comes the day we don't want it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm heading out to get everything fueled, put the plows on the trucks that the plows were taken off and get everything in order.


----------



## 4x4Farmer

LwnmwrMan22;1545667 said:


> I'm heading out to get everything fueled, put the plows on the trucks that the plows were taken off and get everything in order.


good plan...wont snow for sure! :salute:


----------



## unit28

yesssss! :>


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Pretty much everything from a Cambridge to Forest Lake line north has an inch possible. South of that, there is no accumulation even mentioned.

I'm still heading out to get things ready, but I'm not putting anyone on notice.


----------



## OC&D

Polarismalibu;1544896 said:


> That's what I asked for. What kind is she getting?


I just bought her a Beretta AL 391 Urika in 12 gauge. Now we just have to trek down to see Bob Odenthal to get it fitted to her at some point.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

There is definitely a lot of light snow to the NW. Practically the whole state of ND is covered.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1545755 said:


> There is definitely a lot of light snow to the NW. Practically the whole state of ND is covered.


It sure doesn't look like its headed my way. I think nws mailed in the forecast.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

About the only thing that could happen would be the snow around Bismark catch a jetstream south and nick us.


----------



## OC&D

NWS has reduced the chance of snow tonight and tomorrow down to 40% for St. Paul now. Things are not looking good. I was hoping to wake up to at least enough to shake a little salt.


----------



## 4x4Farmer

LwnmwrMan22;1545755 said:


> There is definitely a lot of light snow to the NW. Practically the whole state of ND is covered.


im in ND and its not snowing here!


----------



## OC&D

Heh.

At this point I'd rather just get nothing at all than some sort of nuisance dusting where we get just enough where I wonder if I should or should not salt. You know how it goes, you're damned if you do, damned if you don't.


----------



## unit28

so much for Houston and Dallas

looks like down an inch mainly 94 and north
QPF ...fail

looking at the moon now getting frizzy around it, should be able to confirm
the snowflake in 10-12hr


----------



## unit28

I've seen this wrap in the red box most of the day

Looked like it was completly moving North,
But it held rather well for what it is. The highest prcp I saw was just a tad under .20
boxed in yellow now the heaviest is mainly north and moving along.
With very very little a tad over .08 headed south side . Hopefully some accumlative precip will accompany it. some more wrap would be nice in the baroclinic zone

going out now for the last minutes....
hope everyone has a happy holiday and keep the spirits high, er bright.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS is throwing in accumulations now where there weren't before.


----------



## mnlefty

May all be wishful thinking on my part as family stuff is scheduled to begin late morning/midday tomorrow so I'd prefer to not have to go, but...

As uncertain as the forecast is moisture-wise, and us being on the edge of it anyway, I'm guessing this is accumulation easily defended by the metro dry bubble. Even if the light snows move our way, I'd guess the bubble holds them off for awhile, then by the time the air can saturate enough to actually squeeze something out the system will have basically passed us by.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

I'd be in for a salt run


----------



## wizardsr

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1545975 said:


> I'd be in for a salt run


I'd prefer not... Gonna be pretty cold for regular salt, and I don't want to have to mess with mixing in calcium tonight... If I can't plow it, I'd rather it just pass us by for tonight.


----------



## 4x4Farmer

Its snowing here now...very light. maybe 1/4 inch on the ground. pillow drifts forming on the street.


----------



## BossPlow614

Looks like an inch possible tonight. Ill be salting sidewalks if theres something by 5am


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The moisture is starting to expand.


----------



## PremierL&L

Haven't even seen a flake yet here in the west.


----------



## TKLAWN

Radar looks like it's going to snow for about 20 min.


----------



## PremierL&L

Yeah thanks weather terrorists what a joke.


----------



## unit28

ain't skeard,
followed 94 and still coming, looks like through 9am


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone seen ANYTHING!?!?!


----------



## BOSS LAWN

slick surface snow, nothing measureable but slick sufaced. 7:01am


----------



## mnlefty

I've got about a half inch of the fluffiest snow globe snow... It's so fluffy you can see through it, and as I've heard here before, 1 good fart could probably blow it all away.


----------



## djagusch

mnlefty;1546279 said:


> I've got about a half inch of the fluffiest snow globe snow... It's so fluffy you can see through it, and as I've heard here before, 1 good fart could probably blow it all away.


Is it done or still coming?


----------



## mnlefty

djagusch;1546294 said:


> Is it done or still coming?


pretty much ending right now... It's got that fluff to it that you stick a ruler in one spot and it's 1/2, another spot 8 inches away is damn near an inch... it's the lightest snow you can get... if it would compact a little I'm sure it's way less snow than we got Thursday... just fluffed beyond belief.

I'm big time on the fence about doing my 1"... doesn't seem worth it, but I don't want to be getting calls as the guy who skipped the Christmas eve snow either.


----------



## unit28

yep snowed on right on Q
@545 it snowed hard on my way to Elk River from Bethel
nothing but low and dense stratus on the long way home


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Just came in from outside, I think there was 17 snowflakes on the truck maybe 18


----------



## 4x4Farmer

they say we had 2". I think it was 1.5 at max. We got through all of the accounts in 11 hours with only 4 of us working....thats less than half a crew...couldent have been much more than a inch. I'll post some pics and vids in the storm thread under Fargo pics later maybe...i need to take a nap before the holiday festivities begin. lol


----------



## mnglocker

I'm going to bring out the backpack blower to a few accounts before the 4 and get the dust off.


----------



## ryde307

We went out and ran salt and walks through 10 or so accounts.
1/2" tops from Chanhassen to Mpls. Anything with salt residue was melting or melted already. It was easy to burn off with a little salt.


----------



## BossPlow614

Set the alarm for 530. Woke up at 630 jumped outta bed and ran to the front door to see if there was snow and thankfully there wasnt anything, slept through my alarm. What do yoh guys use to wake up when needed?


----------



## BOSS LAWN

My parrot is a good alarm


----------



## Polarismalibu

I can't sleep of I know its going to snow so I never have that problem.


----------



## djagusch

I'm naturaly up every two to three hours when snow is forecasted. Heck last night I took nyquil at 8pm trying to help get some sleep. Sure enough I was up at midnight and every 2 hrs after checking the phone/radar.


----------



## ringahding1

djagusch;1546667 said:


> I'm naturally up every two to three hours when snow is forecasted.


Bam! Exactly how ya do it...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

EmJayDub;1546655 said:


> Set the alarm for 530. Woke up at 630 jumped outta bed and ran to the front door to see if there was snow and thankfully there wasnt anything, slept through my alarm. *What do yoh guys use to wake up when needed?*


I get in the truck and start driving around, posting snowfall totals on PS for those that want them.

Either that, or I'll play PS3 or go to Running Aces and play Poker.


----------



## BossPlow614

The playing poker sounds like a good idea. I kinda want to play some poker.


----------



## djagusch

ringahding1;1546867 said:


> Bam! Exactly how ya do it...


A worry wart. Mind won't quit.


----------



## scott3430

I'll set my radio alarm pretty loud - and set my phone alarm to go off about a 1/2 hour later. I still wake up before either one goes off.


----------



## Green Grass

djagusch;1546667 said:


> I'm naturaly up every two to three hours when snow is forecasted. Heck last night I took nyquil at 8pm trying to help get some sleep. Sure enough I was up at midnight and every 2 hrs after checking the phone/radar.


Old age have to pee every 2 hours. :laughing:


----------



## banonea

Merry Christmas to all, may you plow 100" of snow this season 
with no breakdowns


----------



## djagusch

Green Grass;1547152 said:


> Old age have to pee every 2 hours. :laughing:


Only 34 so I don't have that problem yet like lwnmwrman22!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1547281 said:


> Only 34 so I don't have that problem yet like lwnmwrman22!


What tha...???? How'd I get pulled into this??:crying::crying:


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1547320 said:


> What tha...???? How'd I get pulled into this??:crying::crying:


Your the old man around here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Nope, just 40.


----------



## Deershack

I've gort Lawn by 30. I've earned the Senior under my name up there.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Same here on being a worry wart, can't really sleep but I set the alarm on my phone just in case. I'd like to play some poke her but she's tired


----------



## OC&D

My wife just finished her MBA and we've gotta set a date for a party. We were thinking some saturday in January. Given that, which weekend do you guys want it to snow?


----------



## BossPlow614

Not the wknd of the green expo.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

OC&D;1547686 said:


> My wife just finished her MBA and we've gotta set a date for a party. We were thinking some saturday in January. Given that, which weekend do you guys want it to snow?


:laughing: Murphy's Law


----------



## djagusch

Well they are saying 1 to 2 inches coming down for 12 plus hrs ending noon Friday. Some reason I think they will be off for a 12hr period.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

EmJayDub;1547687 said:


> Not the wknd of the green expo.


This. Not that Friday.


----------



## qualitycut

Well I have a wedding in Chicago on the 19th so we can count on snow that weekend also


----------



## Polarismalibu

I'll be in Colorado from the 23rd-28th so it should snow that entire week im sure.


----------



## ryde307

Im heading to Wyoming on the 2nd. Should bring a good dumping when I was there 2 years ago came un for the day and saw the 15 or so jnch storm predicted for here. Loaded up our skeds and headed home. We got stuck in the storm the wjole way took 23hrs and the straight to plowing. Not fun


----------



## BOSS LAWN

djagusch;1547749 said:


> Well they are saying 1 to 2 inches coming down for 12 plus hrs ending noon Friday. Some reason* I think they will be off for a 12hr period*.


They'll be more than off...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1547992 said:


> Im heading to Wyoming on the 2nd. Should bring a good dumping when I was there 2 years ago came un for the day and saw the 15 or so jnch storm predicted for here. Loaded up our skeds and headed home. We got stuck in the storm the wjole way took 23hrs and the straight to plowing. Not fun


I had an employee doing the same thing. They were stuck in So. Dak. and never did make it back.


----------



## Ranger620

Vacation.. Out of town.. How do you guys get away with it. Every time I turn aroun theres some thing else to do. Been trying to get a second trip to N.D. pheasant hunting for 6 years. Last time I left we had a salting event guys took care of it but totaled one of my salting trucks. Not there fault some kid ran a red light but still cut my trip short


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You guys with the models (not SSS, he always overhypes everything ) are we getring snow tomorrow / Friday. Kinda looks to me to be about the same.scenario as Monday morning, but the snow.coming from.the south shouldn't be so fluffy.


----------



## djagusch

Kare 11 at 5 said tc getting an inch. Nothing north suburbs.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1548127 said:


> You guys with the models (not SSS, he always overhypes everything ) are we getring snow tomorrow / Friday. Kinda looks to me to be about the same.scenario as Monday morning, but the snow.coming from.the south shouldn't be so fluffy.


I don't overhype , I just get really excited when I see snow. I did say that NWS mailed their forecast in Monday because I didn't see anything coming my way and I ended up with only about 1/4".

Right now the models show a couple inches right across the metro. Could go either way. NWS just changed my forecast to 1-3" tomorrow night and snow likely until noon on Friday?????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1548177 said:


> Kare 11 at 5 said tc getting an inch. Nothing north suburbs.


Same thing Ken Barlow said on 5.


----------



## Camden

You guys can thank me for the snow. I booked a room downtown for this weekend and I'm also going to take in a couple spring training games in Fort Meyers on February 27th & 28th so you can bank on plowing then too.


----------



## Green Grass

How do you guys get to take all these trips


----------



## ryde307

During a snow event I don't do much anyways. I drive an f150 with a salter and just keep people moving from site to site more or less dispatching people around. I then salt 2 lots or anything that gets missed or help somehow if someone is behind. So for me to leave is pretty easy I'm not hard to cover for.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1548203 said:


> During a snow event I don't do much anyways. I drive an f150 with a salter and just keep people moving from site to site more or less dispatching people around. I then salt 2 lots or anything that gets missed or help somehow if someone is behind. So for me to leave is pretty easy I'm not hard to cover for.


This is where I am getting close to. I just have a hard time letting go of the control.

I'm about 2 accounts away from putting another truck on, then just filling in / driving around.


----------



## ringahding1

LwnmwrMan22;1548255 said:


> This is where I am getting close to. I just have a hard time letting go of the control.
> 
> I'm about 2 accounts away from putting another truck on, then just filling in / driving around.


This is exactly where I am @ ! It is soooo hard to find people who are dedicated about doing a good job & doing it good the 1st time. I am ONE guy away from this happening.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

John Dee is calling for 1-2 FEET of snow on Thursday night for western Minnesota??


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1548268 said:


> John Dee is calling for 1-2 ' of snow on Thursday night for western Minnesota??


You didn't see that in the am? Rookie!


----------



## OC&D

I think we might go to Honduras in February. It'll be hell getting back if it snows.

Seriously though, I've got a couple of buddies that'll cover for me if we get anything. About 5 years ago I was on the last flight to leave the airport during the beginning of a pretty major storm. My wife and I went to Vegas for 5 days. It took three days for them to finally get everything cleaned up. I'd call back to one of my buddies every so often to see how things were going and let them know how good the drink I was having was and fill them in on all the fun we were having. Luckily they got through everything without a hitch-none of my customers even knew I was out of town!

I'm hoping we get something tomorrow night. I'd love to at least go out and shake some salt. I was hoping for that this last Monday but all my lots had enough residual salt to where they burned off just fine without any intervention.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

OC&D;1548410 said:


> I'm hoping we get something tomorrow night. I'd love to at least go out and shake some salt. I was hoping for that this last Monday but all my lots had enough residual salt to where they burned off just fine without any intervention.


Shaking some salt sounds good, I had the same thing on Monday.


----------



## banonea

KTTC is calling for 1 to 3 in the Rochester area with 3 to 5 south of us:yow!:. I hope we get it, the tranny we put in my brothers plow truck went to sh*t AGAIN:realmad:, but the guy is going to refund my money to me, Thank god for a back up truck. It was at this point he told me that the truck t-boned another truck and the front end was smashed bad so we are thinking something was loose and we just finished it off, I am coming to the cities for a rebuilt tranny this time, done playing games with it. Dose anyone know of a re builder that you have used and had good luck with. They want $2100.00 to rebuild and install one here in Rochester  and I just can't afford it at this time


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1548560 said:


> KTTC is calling for 1 to 3 in the Rochester area with 3 to 5 south of us:yow!:. I hope we get it, the tranny we put in my brothers plow truck went to sh*t AGAIN:realmad:, but the guy is going to refund my money to me, Thank god for a back up truck. It was at this point he told me that the truck t-boned another truck and the front end was smashed bad so we are thinking something was loose and we just finished it off, I am coming to the cities for a rebuilt tranny this time, done playing games with it. Dose anyone know of a re builder that you have used and had good luck with. They want $2100.00 to rebuild and install one here in Rochester  and I just can't afford it at this time


http://www.affordabletransmission-mn.com/

Me and my buddy both had one rebuilt by these guys. There quick and very good with there work. I had it done in one day it was about $1650 with all the updated parts. He gives you a 3 year 36k mile warranty too!! They have a 10% off referral discount also


----------



## banonea

Cool thanks Polar, I will check them out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Reading NWS this morning, looks like a wait until Friday night and see what there is to do, if anything.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1548693 said:


> Reading NWS this morning, looks like a wait until Friday night and see what there is to do, if anything.


I agree for the most part. Wake up 5am make sure they didn't mess up big time and by 10am we should have a good certainity if we will be plowing.

What throws me of is 4/5/9/11 saying 1-2" by tomorrow.


----------



## unit28

I also saw that yesterday too, about Fri night being the best time to hit it.
This one looks near 20-1 instead of the 30-1 xmas eve
Has a few .20prcp spots building within the mass pictured
Hopefully plowable fri am with leaf blowers on sidewalks and a salt run to finish as the temps rise Friday
and {crossing fingers} no wind to fark it all up

...I got high hopes if the models are mostly in agreement.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

.75 tonight + .5 tomorrow = 1-2".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Both of my other plow drivers called and said they can't work tonight or tomorrow.

Looking at NWS now, they've raised the amounts from less than an inch to 1-2" again for tonight.

F this.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1548775 said:


> Both of my other plow drivers called and said they can't work tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> Looking at NWS now, they've raised the amounts from less than an inch to 1-2" again for tonight.
> 
> F this.


Don't get too worked up, i'm sure the forecast will change 6 times before it's all done.


----------



## CityGuy

Anyone do work in the Monticello area looking for another drive to do?


----------



## mnglocker

banonea;1548560 said:


> Does anyone know of a re builder that you have used and had good luck with. They want $2100.00 to rebuild and install one here in Rochester  and I just can't afford it at this time


Jim at TSi in Golden Valley has done 3 transmissions for me. (Different trucks) Along with all the performance upgrades to my CTD transmission.

What kind of truck do you have? I could point out just about everything you want to do in a dodge.


----------



## BossPlow614

Champlin has pretreated the main city streets with the liquid stuff.


----------



## OC&D

mnglocker;1548880 said:


> I could point out just about everything you want to do in a dodge.


A good start would be trading it in for a Ford.


----------



## mnglocker

EmJayDub;1548914 said:


> Champlin has pretreated the main city streets with the liquid stuff.


That's nice. That way they can get a really good dose of MagChloride into the Mississippi.


----------



## mnglocker

OC&D;1548916 said:


> A good start would be trading it in for a Ford.


An older one with a 7.3Leaker and the 4r100. Because the new stuff has been nothing but problems.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Looks like its getting close to the metro already. My local forecast for S. Mpls shows 1-3" tonight and around an inch tomorrow. If it snows lightly for 18 hours we're bound to get a couple out of this.


LwnmwrMan22: Sounds like your guys are headed to the same party. This isn't the same guy that complained about his pay is it??


----------



## OC&D

mnglocker;1548919 said:


> An older one with a 7.3Leaker and the 4r100. Because the new stuff has been nothing but problems.


I miss my old 7.3. I should have never sold that truck.

The tranny in my '06 took a dump after 33k. Got a new one, and it lasted until I traded her in at 96k. The 6 liter had me worried.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1548922 said:


> Looks like its getting close to the metro already. My local forecast for S. Mpls shows 1-3" tonight and around an inch tomorrow. If it snows lightly for 18 hours we're bound to get a couple out of this.
> 
> LwnmwrMan22: Sounds like your guys are headed to the same party. This isn't the same guy that complained about his pay is it??


looked at 48hr GFS surface precip and showed a good bank just east on the surface
Also earlier I looked at the 700mb deformation zone which showed the mid level precip
as depicted. ....here's the 700mb view

heading to mounds view early AM working my way back N.

PS I am getting the kids on the pond later today


----------



## BossPlow614

mnglocker;1548917 said:


> That's nice. That way they can get a really good dose of MagChloride into the Mississippi.


Most definitely. But f#ck it, we're upstream right?


----------



## mnglocker

OC&D;1548924 said:


> I miss my old 7.3. I should have never sold that truck.
> 
> The tranny in my '06 took a dump after 33k. Got a new one, and it lasted until I traded her in at 96k. The 6 liter had me worried.


Slow as heck, but the top loader (pre-turbo) 7.3 fords run for frick'n ever. I've got a friend who was at 990,000miles last summer on the original motor in his 94' 5speed F250. the rest of the truck looks like hell and it could smoke out the target center when you start it, but it's paid for and it keeps on running.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

They all complain about their pay, don't they??

Called the backup guys, so far one is unavailable (new job) and the other one hasn't gotten back to me yet.

Guess I gotta hope for no more than an inch over night and for it to keep snowing most of the day tomorrow.


----------



## qualitycut

Light flakes are falling here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

On the midwest radar it looks like the "storm" has had a bomb go off in the middle.

The north side looks fairly dry, the east side is already passed Rochester, the main energy seems to be drifting south slowly through IA and all in all it just looks discombobulated.


----------



## CityGuy

Very light snow west metro


----------



## PrimoSR

Flurries in SLP.


----------



## ryde307

What are people thinking for totals and when?


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;1548994 said:


> What are people thinking for totals and when?


At this rate an inch by tuesday


----------



## qualitycut

1-2 by tomorrow 10 am


----------



## CityGuy

Anyoe know why John Dee hasn't updated today?


----------



## unit28

snow here too

main vortex Sth central SDAK, moving NE?

http://www.goes.noaa.gov/GSSLOOPS/ecvs.html


----------



## OC&D

Light snow started in Brooklyn Center about 2:30. Back in St. Paul with a coating over everything around here. Roads are actually a little slick.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Tried calling everyone I've used in the past. No one available tonight. Gonna be a lot of phone calls in the morning.


----------



## TKLAWN

Do you think your going to plow much by morning??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Not without anybody to drive my trucks.

My triggers are 1 inch at 7am.

With that said, I could see having some accounts that won't be done at 7am.


----------



## OC&D

Well, I should probably go hang the plow, it looks likely that we'll reach that 1" mark at some point tonight and I'll have to get stuff looking good for tomorrow morning. I'm debating on whether I should put the spreader on and get some salt right away.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

All my guys are out for tonight, looks like a lone route.


----------



## djagusch

Well I have trucks full ready to go. Other is 3/4 full and the ss is in the heated garage ready to be loaded if need be. Ch5 weather I just saw I liked the best but we will need to wait and see.


----------



## ryde307

Just got done with walks at a few places. Everything is white in Minnetonka but nothing to measure.
Planning on plowing have everyone going out at 2 as of now.


----------



## BossPlow614

Why are boss straight blades so damn hard to mount onto trucks?! Does Anyone have any easy way to go about it?


----------



## Polarismalibu

EmJayDub;1549103 said:


> Why are boss straight blades so damn hard to mount onto trucks?! Does Anyone have any easy way to go about it?


replace it with a Western


----------



## banonea

mnglocker;1548880 said:


> Jim at TSi in Golden Valley has done 3 transmissions for me. (Different trucks) Along with all the performance upgrades to my CTD transmission.
> 
> What kind of truck do you have? I could point out just about everything you want to do in a dodge.


Just dropped it off in cannon falls. $1200.00 to rebuild the tranny and transfer, I install them, he has 40 years rebuilding tyranny's so I can't argue with that. I will let al know how it goes...


----------



## banonea

oc&d;1548916 said:


> a good start would be trading it in for a ford. :d


never!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1549109 said:


> replace it with a Western


I second that.:salute:


----------



## BossPlow614

Boss > western. I dont want to have to permanently remove my lower valance.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You can still see the moon through the clouds / snow.


----------



## Polarismalibu

EmJayDub;1549134 said:


> Boss > western. I dont want to have to permanently remove my lower valance.


I didn't have to on mine


----------



## Green Grass

Wow the state is out plowing already.


----------



## Camden

EmJayDub;1549134 said:


> Boss > western. I dont want to have to permanently remove my lower valance.


Small price to pay in order to have superior equipment.


----------



## TKLAWN

The roads are pretty slick with less than half inch here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Salt heavily and there won't be much to plow.


----------



## unit28

slippery when wet


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Headed to bed. We will see what midnight has in store.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1549153 said:


> You can still see the moon through the clouds / snow.


Sounds like a line from a country song you just need to toss in pickup truck somewhere


----------



## OC&D

I just got back from going out for dinner with wifey. This is some of the lightest stuff I've seen. I don't see even an inch by morning if it keeps up at this rate. I think I'll set my alarm for 3AM to see what's shaking. If anything I'll be shaking some salt and possibly doing my 1" triggers.


----------



## Deershack

Looking at a 90 Chev 3500 with a 6.2 and a th400 trany. Told the tranny is in bad shape. Anyone have an idea on how much a rebuild should cost and any experiences with the 6.2 engine?


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1549317 said:


> I just got back from going out for dinner with wifey. This is some of the lightest stuff I've seen. I don't see even an inch by morning if it keeps up at this rate. I think I'll set my alarm for 3AM to see what's shaking. If anything I'll be shaking some salt and possibly doing my 1" triggers.


The metro radar looks like some darker stuff is developing to the south and west. If that is the case it should snow a little harder. They weren't kidding when they said light snow for a long duration. I've got about 3/8" in s. mpls.


----------



## cbservicesllc

EmJayDub... What is going on and what are you having issues with?


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1549322 said:


> The metro radar looks like some darker stuff is developing to the south and west. If that is the case it should snow a little harder. They weren't kidding when they said light snow for a long duration. I've got about 3/8" in s. mpls.


I can only hope it does pick up a little. I've got about exactly the same here in Midway St. Paul.


----------



## Deershack

Only seen pic of the truck so far. Before I go any further, want to know what to look for and what problems other then the tranny I may be looking at.


----------



## ryde307

I just measured 1/2" in the street and just under 3/4" on paver walkway.


----------



## Green Grass

The best part about having a wife that has to get up at 3 for work. No need to set an alarm she will just wake me up if there is enough. Bad part I will have two little kids with me.


----------



## ryde307

I am optimistic still planning on plowing tonight. Told everyone to check in at 130 plan on going out at 2.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Deershack;1549332 said:


> Only seen pic of the truck so far. Before I go any further, want to know what to look for and what problems other then the tranny I may be looking at.


I know we used to have a lot of the 400 transmissions. They were pretty inexpensive at that time compared to some of the newer ones. I remember it wasn't the end of the world if one blew up. Not sure about the 6.2. Can't remember the engines we have had over the years.


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1549363 said:


> I am optimistic still planning on plowing tonight. Told everyone to check in at 130 plan on going out at 2.


Its adding up slowly but surely as promised. We're hoping to head out at 3:30. It would be a scramble to get everything done but we have several things that won't be open until 9 or so and a bunch of properties we won't touch until its all done sometime to tomorrow. 
Crossing my fingers.Thumbs Up


----------



## Deershack

Thanks Rick. Geting the dump DOT'd on Sat.


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1549326 said:


> EmJayDub... What is going on and what are you having issues with?


Just had trouble with getting the light tower mounts into the truck mounds but we (got help from my dad) jacked it up and put the plow in float and was able to get it on. Now on Saturday morning when I want to take it off, that'll be a different story, it's been so long since that last storm I forgot what exactly we did to get it off.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Deershack;1549387 said:


> Thanks Rick. Geting the dump DOT'd on Sat.


I didn't help much. Is the dump running a little smoother after the carb rebuild? I'd be curious to know what else you may have done to it.


----------



## Deershack

Carb rebuild, new battery and regulator, starter, throttle return spring and some lights


----------



## cbservicesllc

EmJayDub;1549394 said:


> Just had trouble with getting the light tower mounts into the truck mounds but we (got help from my dad) jacked it up and put the plow in float and was able to get it on. Now on Saturday morning when I want to take it off, that'll be a different story, it's been so long since that last storm I forgot what exactly we did to get it off.


Measure your recommended push beam height per the Boss installation instructions. Also make sure your kickstand is pushed all the way down even if you have to put a little muscle to get it down one more click. Message me if you want a hand or another pair of eyes... I'm just over in Maple Grove... and don't get a Western... there's a reason it's called The Boss!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Currently a half inch in northern Maple Grove...


----------



## BossPlow614

I'll most likely never buy a Western. Thanks for the tips CB. I'll make sure when I take it off that the stand is all the way down.


----------



## ryde307

Thought I would sleep but cant seem to stop playing Cod never should have hooked my xbox up yesterday


----------



## BossPlow614

I'm in the same boat pretty much, I've been on the pattern of going to bed at 2/3/4am because I've been playing Black Ops 2, MW2-3, Halo 4, etc. and then sleep til noon. I'm going to be hating it all day tomorrow if I don't get any sleep though!


----------



## Green Grass

Just got back from a call so I measured the driveway just shy of 3/4 of an inch.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1/4" at best here in Chisago City.

Woke up at 10:30, decided I would head out and start scraping down the customer areas of my banks and salt them heavily.

3 bags of salt per bank customer parking area will actually be cheaper than having a driver drive doing them, plus I know they've been serviced for the morning rush.

It's been about 6 hours here since the snow started, at this rate we should have an inch Friday. by noon


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The moon and stars are back out again here. Gonna take a while to add up when the snow/cloud cover is that thin.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1549470 said:


> The moon and stars are back out again here. Gonna take a while to add up when the snow/cloud cover is that thin.


And that is why I am going to bed.


----------



## qualitycut

Almost an inch on the sidewalk here no snow falling right now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

About 1/2" in Forest Lake.

Looks like some slightly heavier snow trying to move in from the south.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1" in Vadnais Heights. By far the most snow I've seen tonight.


----------



## unit28

We,ll have an incch by 130
A bit over 3/4 now


----------



## IDST

Over an inch in slp


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's actually snowing right now, not just snow crystals falling.


----------



## Greenery

1" on the street. Rockford 55373


----------



## Polarismalibu

people are pushing in Brooklyn Park already


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hell, I've been pushing since 11. . 1" in **** Rapids.


----------



## BossPlow614

And to think some of the guys on here thought the forecasters were off their rockers for forecasting an extremely slow falling rate. Lol


----------



## justinsp

1.25 inches in Northeast Plymouth.


----------



## Willman940

mnglocker;1548880 said:


> Jim at TSi in Golden Valley has done 3 transmissions for me. (Different trucks) Along with all the performance upgrades to my CTD transmission.
> 
> What kind of truck do you have? I could point out just about everything you want to do in a dodge.


Kind of late to the game, I haven't been monitoring this thread since I moved.

Jim has done great work for me on multiply occasions, straight up guy.


----------



## IDST

Any amounts in cottage grove. Quality is down there aint he


----------



## Polarismalibu

The Dang up button on my wideout controller ripped over halfway out so it will work when I wants to.. not a single dealer stocks the replacement button pad.


----------



## ringahding1

Polarismalibu;1549526 said:


> The Dang up button on my wideout controller ripped over halfway out so it will work when I wants to.. not a single dealer stocks the replacement button pad.


Clear tape has been doing the trick on both of my controllers....just wrap around the whole thing..

1" Stillwater


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Still 1/2" in Forest Lake to Stacy area.

Other than the snow showing up about 5 hours earlier than forecasted, we should still be in the forecast range
1-2" over 18-24 hours.


----------



## BossPlow614

1" on my driveway. Measured about 20 min ago. Go time!


----------



## ryde307

We have been out since 2. 1.25-1.5" in Minnetonka by ridgedale


----------



## unit28

arctic reinforcement overnight squashed the vortex, and kept it on the southern trac
We'd be a slow boat to china to see anything else up here. 
I wonder if the vortex can grab some precip off the lakes ?

setting sails to the E/NE


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Clear sky to the east here in **** Rapids. 1" still.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Solid 1.5" in S. minneapolis. Didn't hit that until an hour ago so most of our stuff isn't done. Was hoping for another 1/2" today to justify waiting until later.

Now I can't walk because of my back and I think I've got the flu starting. Double wammy.


----------



## BossPlow614

1.5" in Champlin. Is there more coming? I'd like to hit my 2" properties today.


----------



## BossPlow614

Also, does anyone have measurements in blaine & maple grove?


----------



## justinsp

Just plowed 2 resi's on south side of maple grove at Vicksburg and cty rd 47 and it was just shy of 2 inches.


----------



## unit28

one station in blaine WNW at 1.3"

not sure what this is out west, has a good band in it 
didn't see it anywhere else ... if it's even anything


----------



## qualitycut

2 in exactly here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NE corner of 65 and Main Street in Blaine, 1". Andover 1.5". **** Rapids 1.25".


----------



## unit28

Sunschnow elk river
1.2


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Get to work SSS. NWS just posted 2.2 at the airport!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1549911 said:


> Get to work SSS. NWS just posted 2.2 at the airport!!


I went back out after some drugs. Came home four hours later, crawled into the house(literally):crying: and the wife gave me some heavy duty drugs. The airport Is right on with this one, measured about the same just on the other side of 494. I'm all done now but the rest of the guys have a few odds and ends to get tonight. Gotta love when you finally get 2" at 5a.m.


----------



## unit28

not something you see everyday
but here's some acc. snow reports.

PUBLIC INFORMATION STATEMENT
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE TWIN CITIES/CHANHASSEN MN
1044 AM CST FRI DEC 28 2012

...A GOOD REPRESENTATIVE LOOK AT MOST OF THE OVERNIGHT SNOWFALL 
REPORTS FOR SOUTHERN MINNESOTA AND WEST CENTRAL WISCONSIN...
...THIS IS THE BULK OF THE REPORTED SNOWFALLS FOR THE EVENT...
...A FEW MORE REPORTS WILL LIKELY DRIFT IN DURING THE DAY...

THE TOTALS BELOW ARE SEPARATED INTO SNOW...AND ICE AND SLEET
CATEGORIES...THEN BY AMOUNT...AND ARE NOT NECESSARILY THE
FINAL AMOUNT FOR EACH LOCATION.


SNOW REPORTS LISTED BY AMOUNT

INCHES LOCATION ST COUNTY TIME
------ ----------------------- -- -------------- -------
3.50 WNW FAIRMONT MN MARTIN 0800 AM
3.00 1 SSW LONSDALE MN RICE 0900 AM
3.00 1 ESE MILROY MN REDWOOD 0900 AM
3.00 3 ENE MONTGOMERY MN RICE 0900 AM
3.00 SPRINGFIELD MN BROWN 0811 AM
3.00 WELLS MN FARIBAULT 0800 AM
3.00 VESTA MN REDWOOD 0800 AM
3.00 3 SE NEW ULM MN BROWN 0800 AM
2.90 4 NNW MADISON LAKE MN LE SUEUR 0900 AM
2.80 6 WSW ST PETER MN NICOLLET 0900 AM
2.80 NORTHFIELD MN RICE 0735 AM
2.70 1 ENE BLUE EARTH MN FARIBAULT 0937 AM
2.60 2 SSE INVER GROVE HEIGH MN DAKOTA 0900 AM
2.50 3 WNW ROSEMOUNT MN DAKOTA 0900 AM
2.50 1 NE FAIRMONT MN MARTIN 0900 AM
2.50 5 ESE NEW PRAGUE MN RICE 0900 AM
2.50 NE ZUMBROTA MN GOODHUE 0800 AM
2.50 1 S BLUE EARTH MN FARIBAULT 0800 AM
2.50 1 NNE FARIBAULT MN RICE 0800 AM
2.50 MANKATO MN BLUE EARTH 0735 AM
2.40 1 SE FARMINGTON MN DAKOTA 0900 AM
2.40 1 WSW WASECA MN WASECA 0800 AM
2.30 2 W PRIOR LAKE MN SCOTT 0900 AM
2.30 SW ELLENDALE MN STEELE 0900 AM
2.30 4 E NERSTRAND MN GOODHUE 0900 AM
2.30 2 W PRIOR LAKE MN SCOTT 0810 AM
2.30 HAMBURG MN CARVER 0800 AM
2.30 4 E MANKATO MN BLUE EARTH 0800 AM
2.20 2 E JORDAN MN SCOTT 0800 AM
2.10 NEW PRAGUE MN SCOTT 0800 AM
2.10 CHANHASSEN NWS MN CARVER 0615 AM
2.00 1 S SHAKOPEE MN SCOTT 0920 AM
2.00 9 NNE BIRD ISLAND MN RENVILLE 0900 AM
2.00 1 SSE BLOOMINGTON MN HENNEPIN 0900 AM
2.00 3 NE BURNSVILLE MN DAKOTA 0900 AM
2.00 1 SE HENDERSON MN SIBLEY 0900 AM
2.00 1 ENE INVER GROVE HEIGH MN DAKOTA 0900 AM
2.00 3 SE LAKE ELMO MN WASHINGTON 0900 AM
2.00 SSW MONTEVIDEO MN CHIPPEWA 0900 AM
2.00 1 NE REDWOOD FALLS MN REDWOOD 0800 AM
2.00 ENE MELROSE MN STEARNS 0800 AM
2.00 3 SW CARLOS MN DOUGLAS 0800 AM
2.00 GAYLORD MN SIBLEY 0800 AM
2.00 2 NNW RED WING L/D 3 MN GOODHUE 0800 AM
2.00 4 ESE RED WING MN GOODHUE 0800 AM
2.00 1 NNW OWATONNA MN STEELE 0800 AM
2.00 CREDIT RIVER MN SCOTT 0551 AM
1.90 NEW HOPE MN HENNEPIN 0808 AM
1.80 2 WNW RICHFIELD MN HENNEPIN 0900 AM
1.80 1 E OWATONNA MN STEELE 0900 AM
1.80 1 SW EDINA MN HENNEPIN 0900 AM
1.80 WACONIA MN CARVER 0800 AM
1.80 2 NW CHASKA MN CARVER 0800 AM
1.80 5 SSE MINNEAPOLIS MSP MN HENNEPIN 0600 AM
1.70 1 NNE WOODBURY MN WASHINGTON 0900 AM
1.70 2 ENE PLYMOUTH MN HENNEPIN 0900 AM
1.70 3 NE STOCKHOLM WI PEPIN 0900 AM
1.70 1 SE MADISON MN LAC QUI PARLE 0800 AM
1.60 2 SE FRIDLEY MN ANOKA 1016 AM
1.60 1 SSE ROSEVILLE MN RAMSEY 0900 AM
1.60 4 NNE BIXBY MN STEELE 0900 AM
1.60 2 NW MAPLEWOOD MN RAMSEY 0900 AM
1.60 3 SW MINNEAPOLIS MN HENNEPIN 0900 AM
1.60 2 NE BUFFALO MN WRIGHT 0800 AM
1.60 ONAMIA MN MILLE LACS 0800 AM
1.50 3 E EAST FARMINGTON WI POLK 1000 AM
1.50 4 NW ST PAUL MN RAMSEY 0900 AM
1.50 1 ENE ST MICHAEL MN WRIGHT 0900 AM
1.50 NORTH ST PAUL MN RAMSEY 0900 AM
1.50 1 NNW COLD SPRING MN STEARNS 0900 AM
1.50 1 NNW CRYSTAL MN HENNEPIN 0900 AM
1.50 1 N EDINA MN HENNEPIN 0900 AM
1.50 1 WSW LITTLE CANADA MN RAMSEY 0900 AM
1.50 FALCON HEIGHTS U OF M MN RAMSEY 0800 AM
1.50 2 SSW ELK RIVER MN SHERBURNE 0800 AM
1.50 2 NNW HASTINGS L/D 2 MN DAKOTA 0800 AM
1.50 1 SW MONTEVIDEO MN CHIPPEWA 0800 AM
1.50 ST LOUIS PARK MN HENNEPIN 0631 AM
1.40 1 N WOODBURY MN WASHINGTON 0900 AM
1.40 2 N WILLMAR MN KANDIYOHI 0800 AM
1.40 1 NE MINNEAPOLIS DWNTWN MN HENNEPIN 0800 AM
1.30 7 SSE BIRD ISLAND MN RENVILLE 0900 AM
1.30 2 SW LONG PRAIRIE MN TODD 0800 AM
1.20 1 SSW ROBERTS WI ST. CROIX 0800 AM
1.10 1 SW CHISAGO CITY MN CHISAGO 0900 AM
1.10 3 N CAMBRIDGE MN ISANTI 0900 AM
1.10 ST MICHAEL MN WRIGHT 0844 AM
1.10 5 NE FOREST LAKE MN CHISAGO 0800 AM
1.00 1 SSE SARTELL MN STEARNS 0900 AM
1.00 3 WSW PRINCETON MN SHERBURNE 0900 AM
1.00 4 NW ONAMIA MN MILLE LACS 0900 AM
1.00 1 W WOODLAND MN HENNEPIN 0900 AM
1.00 2 E CUMBERLAND WI BARRON 0900 AM
1.00 1 SSW RIVER FALLS WI PIERCE 0900 AM
1.00 1 SW LITTLE FALLS MN MORRISON 0900 AM
1.00 5 NNE BIG LAKE MN SHERBURNE 0900 AM
1.00 3 N ALEXANDRIA MN DOUGLAS 0900 AM
1.00 1 WNW ST CROIX FALLS WI POLK 0800 AM
1.00 1 W BALDWIN WI ST. CROIX 0800 AM
1.00 3 SSW WOLF CREEK MN CHISAGO 0800 AM
1.00 AMBOY MN BLUE EARTH 0800 AM
1.00 3 N KIMBALL MN STEARNS 0800 AM
1.00 1 W MORA MN KANABEC 0800 AM
1.00 1 SW MILACA MN MILLE LACS 0800 AM
0.90 3 WNW RICE MN STEARNS 0900 AM
0.90 6 NNW AMERY WI POLK 0900 AM
0.90 1 SSW LITTLE FALLS MN MORRISON 0800 AM
0.90 ST CLOUD MN STEARNS 0615 AM
0.80 6 ESE DRESSER WI POLK 0900 AM
0.80 3 NW ELLSWORTH WI PIERCE 0900 AM
0.80 3 N BOYCEVILLE WI DUNN 0900 AM
0.80 2 ENE MORRIS MN STEVENS 0800 AM
0.50 2 SE CAMERON WI BARRON 0900 AM
0.50 2 SE CHETEK WI BARRON 0900 AM
0.50 AUGUSTA WI EAU CLAIRE 0800 AM
0.50 1 ESE ST CLOUD SCSU MN STEARNS 0800 AM
0.50 1 SE STANLEY WI CHIPPEWA 0800 AM
0.30 3 WNW LADYSMITH WI RUSK 0900 AM
0.00 4 SE RED WING MN GOODHUE 0900 AM


----------



## IDST

unit28;1549957 said:


> not something you see everyday
> but here's some acc. snow reports.
> 
> PUBLIC INFORMATION STATEMENT
> NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE TWIN CITIES/CHANHASSEN MN
> 1044 AM CST FRI DEC 28 2012
> 
> ...A GOOD REPRESENTATIVE LOOK AT MOST OF THE OVERNIGHT SNOWFALL
> REPORTS FOR SOUTHERN MINNESOTA AND WEST CENTRAL WISCONSIN...
> ...THIS IS THE BULK OF THE REPORTED SNOWFALLS FOR THE EVENT...
> ...A FEW MORE REPORTS WILL LIKELY DRIFT IN DURING THE DAY...
> 
> THE TOTALS BELOW ARE SEPARATED INTO SNOW...AND ICE AND SLEET
> CATEGORIES...THEN BY AMOUNT...AND ARE NOT NECESSARILY THE
> FINAL AMOUNT FOR EACH LOCATION.
> 
> SNOW REPORTS LISTED BY AMOUNT
> 
> INCHES LOCATION ST COUNTY TIME
> ------ ----------------------- -- -------------- -------
> 3.50 WNW FAIRMONT MN MARTIN 0800 AM
> 3.00 1 SSW LONSDALE MN RICE 0900 AM
> 3.00 1 ESE MILROY MN REDWOOD 0900 AM
> 3.00 3 ENE MONTGOMERY MN RICE 0900 AM
> 3.00 SPRINGFIELD MN BROWN 0811 AM
> 3.00 WELLS MN FARIBAULT 0800 AM
> 3.00 VESTA MN REDWOOD 0800 AM
> 3.00 3 SE NEW ULM MN BROWN 0800 AM
> 2.90 4 NNW MADISON LAKE MN LE SUEUR 0900 AM
> 2.80 6 WSW ST PETER MN NICOLLET 0900 AM
> 2.80 NORTHFIELD MN RICE 0735 AM
> 2.70 1 ENE BLUE EARTH MN FARIBAULT 0937 AM
> 2.60 2 SSE INVER GROVE HEIGH MN DAKOTA 0900 AM
> 2.50 3 WNW ROSEMOUNT MN DAKOTA 0900 AM
> 2.50 1 NE FAIRMONT MN MARTIN 0900 AM
> 2.50 5 ESE NEW PRAGUE MN RICE 0900 AM
> 2.50 NE ZUMBROTA MN GOODHUE 0800 AM
> 2.50 1 S BLUE EARTH MN FARIBAULT 0800 AM
> 2.50 1 NNE FARIBAULT MN RICE 0800 AM
> 2.50 MANKATO MN BLUE EARTH 0735 AM
> 2.40 1 SE FARMINGTON MN DAKOTA 0900 AM
> 2.40 1 WSW WASECA MN WASECA 0800 AM
> 2.30 2 W PRIOR LAKE MN SCOTT 0900 AM
> 2.30 SW ELLENDALE MN STEELE 0900 AM
> 2.30 4 E NERSTRAND MN GOODHUE 0900 AM
> 2.30 2 W PRIOR LAKE MN SCOTT 0810 AM
> 2.30 HAMBURG MN CARVER 0800 AM
> 2.30 4 E MANKATO MN BLUE EARTH 0800 AM
> 2.20 2 E JORDAN MN SCOTT 0800 AM
> 2.10 NEW PRAGUE MN SCOTT 0800 AM
> 2.10 CHANHASSEN NWS MN CARVER 0615 AM
> 2.00  1 S SHAKOPEE MN SCOTT 0920 AM
> 2.00 9 NNE BIRD ISLAND MN RENVILLE 0900 AM
> 2.00 1 SSE BLOOMINGTON MN HENNEPIN 0900 AM
> 2.00 3 NE BURNSVILLE MN DAKOTA 0900 AM
> 2.00 1 SE HENDERSON MN SIBLEY 0900 AM
> 2.00 1 ENE INVER GROVE HEIGH MN DAKOTA 0900 AM
> 2.00 3 SE LAKE ELMO MN WASHINGTON 0900 AM
> 2.00 SSW MONTEVIDEO MN CHIPPEWA 0900 AM
> 2.00 1 NE REDWOOD FALLS MN REDWOOD 0800 AM
> 2.00 ENE MELROSE MN STEARNS 0800 AM
> 2.00 3 SW CARLOS MN DOUGLAS 0800 AM
> 2.00 GAYLORD MN SIBLEY 0800 AM
> 2.00 2 NNW RED WING L/D 3 MN GOODHUE 0800 AM
> 2.00 4 ESE RED WING MN GOODHUE 0800 AM
> 2.00 1 NNW OWATONNA MN STEELE 0800 AM
> 2.00 CREDIT RIVER MN SCOTT 0551 AM
> 1.90 NEW HOPE MN HENNEPIN 0808 AM
> 1.80 2 WNW RICHFIELD MN HENNEPIN 0900 AM
> 1.80 1 E OWATONNA MN STEELE 0900 AM
> 1.80 1 SW EDINA MN HENNEPIN 0900 AM
> 1.80 WACONIA MN CARVER 0800 AM
> 1.80 2 NW CHASKA MN CARVER 0800 AM
> 1.80 5 SSE MINNEAPOLIS MSP MN HENNEPIN 0600 AM
> 1.70 1 NNE WOODBURY MN WASHINGTON 0900 AM
> 1.70 2 ENE PLYMOUTH MN HENNEPIN 0900 AM
> 1.70 3 NE STOCKHOLM WI PEPIN 0900 AM
> 1.70 1 SE MADISON MN LAC QUI PARLE 0800 AM
> 1.60 2 SE FRIDLEY MN ANOKA 1016 AM
> 1.60 1 SSE ROSEVILLE MN RAMSEY 0900 AM
> 1.60 4 NNE BIXBY MN STEELE 0900 AM
> 1.60 2 NW MAPLEWOOD MN RAMSEY 0900 AM
> 1.60 3 SW MINNEAPOLIS MN HENNEPIN 0900 AM
> 1.60 2 NE BUFFALO MN WRIGHT 0800 AM
> 1.60 ONAMIA MN MILLE LACS 0800 AM
> 1.50 3 E EAST FARMINGTON WI POLK 1000 AM
> 1.50 4 NW ST PAUL MN RAMSEY 0900 AM
> 1.50 1 ENE ST MICHAEL MN WRIGHT 0900 AM
> 1.50 NORTH ST PAUL MN RAMSEY 0900 AM
> 1.50 1 NNW COLD SPRING MN STEARNS 0900 AM
> 1.50 1 NNW CRYSTAL MN HENNEPIN 0900 AM
> 1.50 1 N EDINA MN HENNEPIN 0900 AM
> 1.50 1 WSW LITTLE CANADA MN RAMSEY 0900 AM
> 1.50 FALCON HEIGHTS U OF M MN RAMSEY 0800 AM
> 1.50 2 SSW ELK RIVER MN SHERBURNE 0800 AM
> 1.50 2 NNW HASTINGS L/D 2 MN DAKOTA 0800 AM
> 1.50 1 SW MONTEVIDEO MN CHIPPEWA 0800 AM
> 1.50 ST LOUIS PARK MN HENNEPIN 0631 AM
> 1.40 1 N WOODBURY MN WASHINGTON 0900 AM
> 1.40 2 N WILLMAR MN KANDIYOHI 0800 AM
> 1.40 1 NE MINNEAPOLIS DWNTWN MN HENNEPIN 0800 AM
> 1.30 7 SSE BIRD ISLAND MN RENVILLE 0900 AM
> 1.30 2 SW LONG PRAIRIE MN TODD 0800 AM
> 1.20 1 SSW ROBERTS WI ST. CROIX 0800 AM
> 1.10 1 SW CHISAGO CITY MN CHISAGO 0900 AM
> 1.10 3 N CAMBRIDGE MN ISANTI 0900 AM
> 1.10 ST MICHAEL MN WRIGHT 0844 AM
> 1.10 5 NE FOREST LAKE MN CHISAGO 0800 AM
> 1.00 1 SSE SARTELL MN STEARNS 0900 AM
> 1.00 3 WSW PRINCETON MN SHERBURNE 0900 AM
> 1.00 4 NW ONAMIA  MN MILLE LACS 0900 AM
> 1.00 1 W WOODLAND MN HENNEPIN 0900 AM
> 1.00 2 E CUMBERLAND WI BARRON 0900 AM
> 1.00 1 SSW RIVER FALLS WI PIERCE 0900 AM
> 1.00 1 SW LITTLE FALLS MN MORRISON 0900 AM
> 1.00 5 NNE BIG LAKE MN SHERBURNE 0900 AM
> 1.00 3 N ALEXANDRIA MN DOUGLAS 0900 AM
> 1.00 1 WNW ST CROIX FALLS WI POLK 0800 AM
> 1.00 1 W BALDWIN WI ST. CROIX 0800 AM
> 1.00 3 SSW WOLF CREEK MN CHISAGO 0800 AM
> 1.00 AMBOY MN BLUE EARTH 0800 AM
> 1.00 3 N KIMBALL MN STEARNS 0800 AM
> 1.00 1 W MORA MN KANABEC 0800 AM
> 1.00 1 SW MILACA MN MILLE LACS 0800 AM
> 0.90 3 WNW RICE MN STEARNS 0900 AM
> 0.90 6 NNW AMERY WI POLK 0900 AM
> 0.90 1 SSW LITTLE FALLS MN MORRISON 0800 AM
> 0.90 ST CLOUD MN STEARNS 0615 AM
> 0.80 6 ESE DRESSER WI POLK 0900 AM
> 0.80 3 NW ELLSWORTH WI PIERCE 0900 AM
> 0.80 3 N BOYCEVILLE WI DUNN 0900 AM
> 0.80 2 ENE MORRIS MN STEVENS 0800 AM
> 0.50 2 SE CAMERON WI BARRON 0900 AM
> 0.50 2 SE CHETEK WI BARRON 0900 AM
> 0.50 AUGUSTA WI EAU CLAIRE 0800 AM
> 0.50 1 ESE ST CLOUD SCSU MN STEARNS 0800 AM
> 0.50 1 SE STANLEY WI CHIPPEWA 0800 AM
> 0.30 3 WNW LADYSMITH WI RUSK 0900 AM
> 0.00 4 SE RED WING MN GOODHUE 0900 AM


where do they get their amounts because I plow in a few of these cities and there was more than they report??


----------



## BossPlow614

Done finally. Heading back out later to check one lot to clean up if necessary, it's been a great day (sarcasm), one of my plow shoes broke off!


----------



## Ranger620

EmJayDub;1550052 said:


> Done finally. Heading back out later to check one lot to clean up if necessary, it's been a great day (sarcasm), one of my plow shoes broke off!


MIne come off the day I bring home a new plow. There over rated.


----------



## Green Grass

EmJayDub;1550052 said:


> Done finally. Heading back out later to check one lot to clean up if necessary, it's been a great day (sarcasm), one of my plow shoes broke off!


shoes :laughing:


----------



## unit28

jagext;1550035 said:


> where do they get their amounts because I plow in a few of these cities and there was more than they report??


from registered spotters, they'll call in with a description of the event and where and when they measured,
some say still snowing etc on the report

But usually in tree free locals from what I heard


----------



## Semi-Crazy

I have a bunch of snow bird accounts, only want drives done if and after x amount of inches snows, so I use those reports asproof for my services, gives them peace of mind they're not being ripped since none of them are here to verify.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

EmJayDub;1550052 said:


> Done finally. Heading back out later to check one lot to clean up if necessary, it's been a great day (sarcasm), one of my plow shoes broke off!


U-joints came apart on the GMC today on the first driveway my guy did, says it happened when he kicked it into 4 low. completlely cracked the transfer case all the way down, front shaft was hanging right under the motor when he got back to the shop.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have to ask.... why 4 low???


----------



## BOSS LAWN

4H I meant.


----------



## BossPlow614

Hopefully that wont be too much to fix!


----------



## unit28

looking foreward to the new year,
hope everyone heals up soon and also get the busted rigs fixed

Almost had a visit to the ER on Christmas. My daughter raked her thumb acrossed a mandoline slicer
cutting down scalloped potatos. She's a hair stylist, couldn't imagine her cutting my hair without thumbs.


----------



## OC&D

unit28;1550504 said:


> looking foreward to the new year,
> hope everyone heals up soon and also get the busted rigs fixed
> 
> Almost had a visit to the ER on Christmas. My daughter raked her thumb acrossed a mandoline slicer
> cutting down scalloped potatos. She's a hair stylist, couldn't imagine her cutting my hair without thumbs.


Hopefully they patched her up, wouldn't want you looking undignified!

I ended up plowing everything after I heard the 2.2" at the airport. The most I had was 2.5" in Rosemount and the least I had was 1.5". I figured since everyone else was plowing I may as well too! The lots I plowed and salted early this morning were beautiful this afternoon.


----------



## Green Grass

and it's snowing


----------



## mnglocker




----------



## TKLAWN

I don't like the look of this. It's snowing pretty good.


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1550759 said:


> I don't like the look of this. It's snowing pretty good.


My driveway is covered and slick already


----------



## banonea

BOSS LAWN;1550301 said:


> U-joints came apart on the GMC today on the first driveway my guy did, says it happened when he kicked it into 4 low. completlely cracked the transfer case all the way down, front shaft was hanging right under the motor when he got back to the shop.


what year and make, I may have a spare used one to sell if you need one. I got one out of a 2000 chevy 1500 with option code np8 ( look on the tag in the glove box for the code)


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

One of my guys has a spare out of a 93? 1500


----------



## unit28

if you're complaining about snow
may I suggest a vacation to Alaska....?


----------



## BOSS LAWN

banonea;1550831 said:


> what year and make, I may have a spare used one to sell if you need one. I got one out of a 2000 chevy 1500 with option code np8 ( look on the tag in the glove box for the code)


Not too sure if that one would fit, I'll take a look at the tag.



NICHOLS LANDSCA;1550836 said:


> One of my guys has a spare out of a 93? 1500


PM me


----------



## BOSS LAWN

banonea;1550831 said:


> what year and make, i may have a spare used one to sell if you need one. I got one out of a 2000 chevy 1500 with option code np8 ( look on the tag in the glove box for the code)


96 gmc 1500 5.7


----------



## banonea

BOSS LAWN;1551038 said:


> 96 gmc 1500 5.7


Is it push button 4x4?


----------



## BOSS LAWN

Yeah its the dash switch.


----------



## banonea

BOSS LAWN;1552544 said:


> Yeah its the dash switch.


there should be a round tag on the back of the transfer by the output shaft to the rear drive shaft. if you can give me the # on there I will check the one I have to see if it is the same.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

Model 243c

ratio 272

Serial 2 29 96 2


----------



## banonea

BOSS LAWN;1552667 said:


> Model 243c
> 
> ratio 272
> 
> Serial 2 29 96 2


Mine is different, sorry dude. I did call a parts yard in Rochester I deal with all the time and they have 2 the shelf for $75.00. that will fit if you have the 4L60 tranny. the place is Dillon's Auto 507-281-3872. You might be able to get one closer in one of the yards around the same price up there. I have dealt with AAA in Rosemont (651) 423-2432 there pretty good to work with.


----------



## OC&D

banonea;1552855 said:


> Mine is different, sorry dude. I did call a parts yard in Rochester I deal with all the time and they have 2 the shelf for $75.00. that will fit if you have the 4L60 tranny. the place is Dillon's Auto 507-281-3872. You might be able to get one closer in one of the yards around the same price up there. I have dealt with AAA in Rosemont (651) 423-2432 there pretty good to work with.


John's Auto Parts would also be a good one to try. They're a little more in your neighborhood up in Blaine. 763-784-1711


----------



## mn-bob

There is one on craigslist for $100 right now in north branch too.


----------



## mnlefty

The first New Year's Eve in a few years without the threat of snow!xysport

Hope everybody that wants to can get out (or stay in) and celebrate... have a safe and happy new year!


----------



## Green Grass

mnlefty;1552974 said:


> The first New Year's Eve in a few years without the threat of snow!xysport
> 
> Hope everybody that wants to can get out (or stay in) and celebrate... have a safe and happy new year!


That just means it will snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yes, Happy New Years!! 

I, my 10 year old and 7 year old are having a Skylander's Giants throwdown tonight. Winner stays!!! I'm sooooo dominating these boys.


----------



## BossPlow614

Up to an inch possible for Wed. Lets see what happens. I'm hoping for 2" storms every other day in 2013 until mid march. Then 85 degrees.


----------



## CityGuy

EmJayDub;1553912 said:


> Up to an inch possible for Wed. Lets see what happens. I'm hoping for 2" storms every other day in 2013 until mid march. Then 85 degrees.


sounds good but 75 and sunny, no humidity, and 10 mph breeze. Some of us work around asphalt


----------



## AuroraMSP

Hamelfire;1553948 said:


> sounds good but 75 and sunny, no humidity, and 10 mph breeze. Some of us work around asphalt


I agree!

Thumbs Up


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1553948 said:


> sounds good but 75 and sunny, no humidity, and 10 mph breeze. Some of us work around asphalt


If you want to work on asphalt come fix my driveway.


----------



## wizardsr

Hamelfire;1553948 said:


> sounds good but 75 and sunny, no humidity, and 10 mph breeze. Some of us work around asphalt


Make it 60. 75 is too warm and you get too sweaty. Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

wizardsr;1553966 said:


> Make it 60. 75 is too warm and you get too sweaty. Thumbs Up


65 and cloudy is PERFECT!

I hate squinting from the sun and don't want raccoon eyes from wearing sunglasses all day.


----------



## BossPlow614

Actually I prefer 95 & humid. I HATE cold!


----------



## Polarismalibu

EmJayDub;1553994 said:


> Actually I prefer 95 & humid. I HATE cold!


You're nuts!


----------



## BossPlow614

Maybe you guys are nuts! 

I also love on those hot days when you go out to your truck at 7am and it's about 78 & humid, a perfect start to a nice hot day.


----------



## Deershack

Finally got the doors on one of my salt trucks open. Wanted to get the DOT inspection done on them last Sat and could'nt get either door open. Tried using a bar on then with no luck. Finally took a heat gun to the lock and all around the driver's door and got that to open. That will teach me to whipe them down after a rain or period of warm temps. Hopefully the temps this wkend will let me get the other one open.


----------



## Deershack

About 3-4 weeks ago, a couple of you guys gave me suggestions as to where to get some good tie down straps for tarps. I remember one was Menards but can't remember the other one but do recall it was down toward Burnsville. My local Menards didn't seem to have anything different then what I have been using from Harbor Freight. They don't last more then a couple of months on my trucks. Anyone remember what the other place was called?


----------



## BossPlow614

Tractor Supply and Fleet Farm is where I get mine.


----------



## OC&D

Flurries here in St. Paul for the past couple of hours. It's not amounting to anything, but maybe a taste of what's to come!


----------



## AuroraMSP

OC&D;1554277 said:


> Flurries here in St. Paul for the past couple of hours. It's not amounting to anything, but maybe a taste of what's to come!


Nothing on the 7 day forecast to be of any concern.

On a side note, we salted on Saturday and the vibrator worked like a charm. You should consider producing them and advertising them to go with the SnowEx. Thanks again!!!!


----------



## OC&D

AuroraMSP;1554317 said:


> Nothing on the 7 day forecast to be of any concern.
> 
> On a side note, we salted on Saturday and the vibrator worked like a charm. You should consider producing them and advertising them to go with the SnowEx. Thanks again!!!!


I was actually going to PM you and see if you'd had a chance to use it yet. I'm glad to hear it worked well for you!

I have considered doing as you say, but before that I'd want to make a couple and see how long they'll last running constantly. Also, I'd like to make it a little cleaner install with an integrated guard of some sort.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1554277 said:


> Flurries here in St. Paul for the past couple of hours. It's not amounting to anything, but maybe a taste of what's to come!


It IS a taste of what's to come...more FLURRIES!!


----------



## unit28

till the 216 catches us with a two/ft'r
then it'll be the fast and the flurry'est


----------



## Camden

Deershack;1554214 said:


> About 3-4 weeks ago, a couple of you guys gave me suggestions as to where to get some good tie down straps for tarps. I remember one was Menards but can't remember the other one but do recall it was down toward Burnsville. My local Menards didn't seem to have anything different then what I have been using from Harbor Freight. They don't last more then a couple of months on my trucks. Anyone remember what the other place was called?


I have the post you're referring to below. Good luck :salute:



rebelplow;1538540 said:


> I was having that same problem with rubber straps that dry out, or just snap for no reason. I bought a case of 50 -- 21" straps from Tarps Inc in Savage for like $65. They work excellent, and haven't broke any yet, or had any fail. They custom make solid vinyl, and mesh tarps for over the road truckers and dumpsters and stuff. They have really good tarps and straps. ussmileyflag


----------



## Deershack

Camden, your a lifesaver. Thanks. Got to head down that way to Manders to get paid for the truck I had to scrap. Thanks again.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Deershack, You'll be down in my neck of the woods. They're right on 13. I didn't know they sold anything but the tarps, may have to check them out myself. 



Good storm next Wednesday???? Just saying is all.


----------



## unit28

Hopefully we don't have precip issues with the temp over moderating


----------



## Deershack

Rick: I looked through their web site and didn't find anything but the tarps. Going to give them a call tomorrow to see what they have. By the way, the dump passed the DOT. Just have to add the fire extinguisher, triangles,fuse/light spares and such.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Deershack;1554497 said:


> Rick: I looked through their web site and didn't find anything but the tarps. Going to give them a call tomorrow to see what they have. By the way, the dump passed the DOT. Just have to add the fire extinguisher, triangles,fuse/light spares and such.


Good to hear. We don't mess around with borderline brakes or anything questionable and with so few miles after we last DOT'd it I would have been surprised if there were any issues. I always liked that truck and hope it works well for you.

I'm sure they have a lot of the little things at Tarps that are not on their website.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Looks like a salt run only tomorrow, maybe.


----------



## banonea

Hamelfire;1553948 said:


> sounds good but 75 and sunny, no humidity, and 10 mph breeze. Some of us work around asphalt


And ride motorcycle, 85 is to hot:yow!:


----------



## banonea

OC&D;1554338 said:


> I was actually going to PM you and see if you'd had a chance to use it yet. I'm glad to hear it worked well for you!
> 
> I have considered doing as you say, but before that I'd want to make a couple and see how long they'll last running constantly. Also, I'd like to make it a little cleaner install with an integrated guard of some sort.


will it work with a western flo-pro? salt/sand seems to pack on me when I go from site to site and I halfto get out and shake the hopper to get it to flow:realmad:


----------



## OC&D

banonea;1554577 said:


> will it work with a western flo-pro? salt/sand seems to pack on me when I go from site to site and I halfto get out and shake the hopper to get it to flow:realmad:


I've only tried it on a Snowex SR210, and I never tried to spread any sand, so I'm not sure.

The big thing with whether a vibrator will work or not has everything to do with the mass it's trying to vibrate. I haven't really looked at other spreaders and their capacities, so it might, but you also have to have a decent place to mount it where it's not going to damage the spreader.


----------



## BossPlow614

banonea;1554572 said:


> And ride motorcycle, 85 is to hot:yow!:


I race motocross and the best days are when it's 95 & humid.


----------



## banonea

OC&D;1554591 said:


> I've only tried it on a Snowex SR210, and I never tried to spread any sand, so I'm not sure.
> 
> The big thing with whether a vibrator will work or not has everything to do with the mass it's trying to vibrate. I haven't really looked at other spreaders and their capacities, so it might, but you also have to have a decent place to mount it where it's not going to damage the spreader.


There is lots of space to mount if it needs a flat area to mount on, I would need to see the vibrator. dose it go inside of the spreader or outside of it?


----------



## qualitycut

Coming down pretty good here in inver grove.


----------



## ringahding1

qualitycut;1554790 said:


> Coming down pretty good here in inver grove.


Coming down lightly here, looks like radar is showing some coming this way from the NW


----------



## SSS Inc.

ringahding1;1554807 said:


> Coming down lightly here, looks like radar is showing some coming this way from the NW


And it looks to be growing.


----------



## unit28

forcast change...frzdz/mix for us at KCBG

must be the 36* temp difference from yesterday morning

maybe this is the sign of things to come?


----------



## CityGuy

I just sneezed and blew the 4 flakes here away.


----------



## unit28

I thought the main band had an ETA of 1130?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1554838 said:


> And it looks to be growing.


Not anymore.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1554899 said:


> Not anymore.


It going to shrink away before it even gets to me.


----------



## Camden

All done here in central MN...just enough to coat sidewalks and cover areas of pavement that were light on salt.


----------



## mnglocker

banonea;1554572 said:


> And ride motorcycle, 85 is to hot:yow!:


 85* is just right. 75* and you need some wind protection.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You all can thank me. I hurried up and drove down to pick up the 4th pallet of salt.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Ya nothing in **** Rapids, few flakes on/off during the day. Maybe 100 flakes on the truck. Nothing on the driveway


----------



## unit28

next up through the aftn commute.... frizz-drizz

The freezing drizzle will provide just trace amounts of precipitation, but enough to make roadways and sidewalks slippery as the water freezes upon contact with the ground


----------



## OC&D

banonea;1554621 said:


> There is lots of space to mount if it needs a flat area to mount on, I would need to see the vibrator. dose it go inside of the spreader or outside of it?


Outside of it. You can watch the videos I made about it here:


----------



## AuroraMSP

OC&D;1555114 said:


> Outside of it. You can watch the videos I made about it here:


HEY! That's my vibrator...


----------



## BossPlow614

Dont worry about this lack of snow. I get my wisdom teeth removed Monday so I'm sure we'll get 12"+ during the course of my recovery, godforbid I come across any healing issues. I can honestly say I've never been so nervous for something in my life. I haven't had anesthesia since 2004 when I was 12 and broke & dislocated my right shoulder racing motocross and they put me under to reset it.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Makes you feel good when you're leaving the lot and it's already wet Don't worry about the wisdom teeth, when I had mine done I only took two pain pills and had steak for dinner the following night. I had to take smaller pieces than I would have normally, I did it just to say I did. Good luck


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Does everyone else have snow falling right now?


----------



## Ranger620

snow falling here in corcoran


----------



## Eronningen

If anyone is interested I'm selling my 3 year old Hiniker spreader. Stainless steel, great condition, stored indoors in the off season, works great. $3000. Rochester, MN


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I don't have anything on the radar but I have big giant snowflakes falling in about a quarter inch on the ground so far in Forest Lake.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1555820 said:


> Does everyone else have snow falling right now?


Yep. I feel like I'm in a snow globe.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just got a call to haul some snow out of an alley in downtown Minneapolis, plus some snow that's in (literally) 2 parking stalls.

It'll be about 100 cubic yards of snow. I don't have exact measurements, but I know the 2 piles in the alley are about the size of my pickup (Crew Cab Dodge 2500) but twice as wide, each.

I'll be honest, I don't have a lot of hauling experience. We've hauled about 3 times in 20 years, usually I just stack it up on site. 

Am I in line if I tell them $750? I know everyone's costs are different, how far to haul, what to haul with, how many trips, yada yada yada. Basically I just want to make sure I'm not completely low and leave $500-1,000 on the table or more.

There is a good chance I can just take the tractor with the blower down there as well and pile these up into the main large pile a couple of parking lots over.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Sounds like maybe 5-6 tandem loads to me. That would be $130- $150 a load. Too Cheap for Downtown for us anyway. We haul a lot of snow some seasons and never give a fixed price. We usually give them a minimum charge of say $400 for two loads and a set price for loads thereafter. A lot of time they will say "haul ten loads" or whatever. Snow piles can look small and fill trucks very quickly. Whatever your hauling with I would set a per load charge with a minimum number of loads. Way easier for you and them. If your not set up to haul a lot of snow off site and would be just as happy moving it with the tractor on-site I would go that route. You will probably make more on-site than moving it if you don't have more than a dump trailer or 1ton dump. We can roll in with a bunch of our own trucks and be on our way in a short amount of time which is a totally different ball game compared to spending all day with a small dump trailer or something.
I'd be closer to $1000 if its not a complete pita and you have somewhere close to dump it. Don't forget about your cost just to dump it. There are not a lot of well known places close to downtown and your cost could add up quick especially if your loads are small.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1555863 said:


> Just got a call to haul some snow out of an alley in downtown Minneapolis, plus some snow that's in (literally) 2 parking stalls.
> 
> It'll be about 100 cubic yards of snow. I don't have exact measurements, but I know the 2 piles in the alley are about the size of my pickup (Crew Cab Dodge 2500) but twice as wide, each.
> 
> I'll be honest, I don't have a lot of hauling experience. We've hauled about 3 times in 20 years, usually I just stack it up on site.
> 
> Am I in line if I tell them $750? I know everyone's costs are different, how far to haul, what to haul with, how many trips, yada yada yada. Basically I just want to make sure I'm not completely low and leave $500-1,000 on the table or more.
> 
> There is a good chance I can just take the tractor with the blower down there as well and pile these up into the main large pile a couple of parking lots over.


You are going to need a skid with a dirt bucket, the piles are like concrete. Move them fast or they will melt in the next week


----------



## SSS Inc.

EmJayDub;1555644 said:


> Dont worry about this lack of snow. I get my wisdom teeth removed Monday so I'm sure we'll get 12"+ during the course of my recovery, godforbid I come across any healing issues. I can honestly say I've never been so nervous for something in my life. I haven't had anesthesia since 2004 when I was 12 and broke & dislocated my right shoulder racing motocross and they put me under to reset it.


I had all four removed 15 years ago(2 were impacted). After all the stuff they gave me wore off I was fine as well. They gave me pain pills and I didn't need them. I also chewed at the time and they advised against it but I did it anyway no problems. You should be good to go the next day or so unless something weird happens.

I'm doing my part for the snow as well. Just got over the Flu(that didn't work, sorry). But I coupled that with severe back pain that resulted in an emergency MRI last night at 10. No results yet but I can't walk or drive at this point anyway so I'm positive something will happen soon even if its only 2".


----------



## Camden

You guys are getting $130+ per load to haul in the Twin Cities?!? I don't even want to tell you how much less I get here in central MN :crying:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1555959 said:


> You guys are getting $130+ per load to haul in the Twin Cities?!? I don't even want to tell you how much less I get here in central MN :crying:


What size truck are you hauling with Camden? And can you just drive around the corner and dump it on a corn field? 
It all boils down to time. We just hauled 2 loads on Franklin Ave. off of some sidewalks. It took an hour to get there with two dumps and a skid. Had to park a block away. Street was so darn busy the only way to load the truck was to pull into an alley with the ass end in the street just enough to load. Took less than half an hour to load the snow and be on our way. 45 minutes and we were back at our shop where we dumped for free. Two hours fifteen minutes, 2 guys and free dumping. What would you charge? 
A lot of dump sites are $25 or more a load just to dump. We haul a lot back to our shop which saves a ton of dough. If we get a large project close to a place to dump it can be a totally different ball game price wise.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm right there with you Camden, that's why I wanted to double check with the pricing for downtown.

I just stopped by the property and yes, it would be about 5 tandem loads.

The piles aren't quite the size of my pick up, plus they aren't stacked square.

They also want the parking lot scraped down as they can't see the parking lines.

Soooo... with that said I told them let's just move with the tractor, stack up some of the other main large pile and put a cap of $500.

I have to wait for a go from corporate.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1555999 said:


> I'm right there with you Camden, that's why I wanted to double check with the pricing for downtown.
> 
> I just stopped by the property and yes, it would be about 5 tandem loads.
> 
> The piles aren't quite the size of my pick up, plus they aren't stacked square.
> 
> They also want the parking lot scraped down as they can't see the parking lines.
> 
> Soooo... with that said I told them let's just move with the tractor, stack up some of the other main large pile and put a cap of $500.
> 
> I have to wait for a go from corporate.


Wouldn't it be easier to salt the lot rather than scrape it? If there is that much build up you might have to salt first before you scrape it anyway. Have you looked at the 10 day? Better get going


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Much easier to salt, but we are up against budgets. I can scrape the 3/4" of fluff from the edges then let the 10 day do the rest.

I AM TRYING TO HURRY!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1556005 said:


> Have you looked at the 10 day? Better get going


You make it sound like its going to be 50 degrees. A few days at 32 and a day at 34 or so, all with overnight lows in the mid to upper teens(maybe 20) is not really a heat wave.

Its looks like you have the best plan for the property owner LwnmwrMan22.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1555829 said:


> I don't have anything on the radar but I have big giant snowflakes falling in about a quarter inch on the ground so far in Forest Lake.


Just got back from Elk River,
was in time to capture the last bit of activity on
TDWR High Def Radar, unhide rain/snow -4x zoom.
{sorry for the extra large pic}
you can still barely see a bit of back scatter in the pic.
Might be the lowest angle radar, not sure if it's under 5deg being dual pol. ?
Last spring I was able to see smoke plumes from grass fires using it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got the go ahead. I can make enough money to make the last payment on my tractor early!! Another 500 dollars per month payment gone!


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like someone needs a squeegie in down town. Hey SSS is this near you? Anyone with accounts near Washington or Hennipen and 2nd street might need to check for ice tonight.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1556230 said:


> Got the go ahead. I can make enough money to make the last payment on my tractor early!! Another 500 dollars per month payment gone!


Lucky you. My lease just expired and I opted to buy. Another 3 years of 1200 for me. 6 on 6 off


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1556275 said:


> Looks like someone needs a squeegie in down town. Hey SSS is this near you? Anyone with accounts near Washington or Hennipen and 2nd street might need to check for ice tonight.


My foreclosed sidewalk is at 3rd and 1st, 2 blocks from the break. My parking lots that I have to mofe snow at on Sunday are at 6th and Washington.


----------



## CityGuy

Sure is quiet in here with no snow in the near forecast. Almost as though summer was here.


----------



## OC&D

Hamelfire;1556543 said:


> Sure is quiet in here with no snow in the near forecast. Almost as though summer was here.


No kidding. At least I can have a drink, though.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SSS Inc.;1556035 said:


> You make it sound like its going to be 50 degrees. A few days at 32 and a day at 34 or so, all with overnight lows in the mid to upper teens(maybe 20) is not really a heat wave.
> 
> Its looks like you have the best plan for the property owner LwnmwrMan22.


I wasn't saying the piles would melt just the lot


----------



## banonea

OC&D;1556560 said:


> No kidding. At least I can have a drink, though.


I wish I could, been working on equipment and family cars for a week, got my brothers 90 ramcharger in the garage and it is being a *****:realmad:


----------



## Green Grass

EmJayDub;1555644 said:


> Dont worry about this lack of snow. I get my wisdom teeth removed Monday so I'm sure we'll get 12"+ during the course of my recovery, godforbid I come across any healing issues. I can honestly say I've never been so nervous for something in my life. I haven't had anesthesia since 2004 when I was 12 and broke & dislocated my right shoulder racing motocross and they put me under to reset it.


don't worry about the teeth. Had mine done two years ago and never took any pain meds and felt fine right away.


----------



## SSS Inc.

NICHOLS, I think you were stressing LwnmwrMan22 out so I had to say something. 

We still have a shot next week. John dee is on board with a chance and so is NWS in their discussion.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1557043 said:


> NICHOLS, I think you were stressing LwnmwrMan22 out so I had to say something.
> 
> .


I can't tell if LMN22 really likes the snow or not.
I often imagine him carrying a whip and a chair like a lion tamer,
only trying to beat back the snow...kidding

I've been watching TX discussions today.
2 systems with
the column of the cold air in west tx is moving out.NE
They had an est of an inch pr hr snow at one point, according to the AMSU algorithum microwave thingy.

looking now at the bullseye of the system looks just shy of 2" QPF
and should spread out far enough NW for us on Th/fri I've seen from .2 to .5"
I'm on board with JD and have seen the same scenario's over a couple times now.

Depending on the cold freeze line during the time frame, hoping to see a quick change to snow and no rain/ice, and timing needs to slow down a bit which the TX disc said it has.
Just what I'm seeing over all for now, and the chance is there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I wasn't stressing out. Just messing with Nichols.

As someone with $14k / month on contract, I would much rather just sit at home than plow.

I don't mind plowing, to me it's a necessary evil. I like the act of plowing, just the stress of the build up and during storm operations I don't care for.

The biggest pet peeve for me is telling all of my guys to be ready and having adjust their lives, just to have no snow. Or as on Thanksgiving, and telling everyone the day before there will be no snow, just to have to scramble. 

I must like it seeing as I'll spend 80 hours in my truck in a 4 day stretch.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just got done cleaning off the flat bed, got the blower hooked up to the tractor so I'm all set for Sunday.

Hooking up the plow now to go try scraping some hard pack that I salted last week.

Stopped by the Famous Daves and the ice looked fairly soft, so I'll hit it after lunch rush and see what I can get.


----------



## BossPlow614

Which Famous Daves do you do?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Forest Lake and **** Rapids


----------



## unit28

the way I finished out my years in TX was
10K in firewood sales, 
15K in Christmas light installations
and back at it in Feb. with landscaping and sp installs, 
Mowing resumed in March and full on Ap 1 
3 full crews --mowing, landscaping, irrigation

anytime it snowed we ran and hid....


----------



## BossPlow614

unit28;1557137 said:


> the way I finished out my years in TX was
> 10K in firewood sales,
> 15K in Christmas light installations
> and back at it in Feb. with landscaping and sp installs,
> Mowing resumed in March and full on Ap 1
> 3 full crews --mowing, landscaping, irrigation
> 
> anytime it snowed we ran and hid....


Why would you leave somewhere warm? :laughing:

Where in TX?


----------



## unit28

EmJayDub;1557147 said:


> Why would you leave somewhere warm? :laughing:
> 
> Where in TX?


DFW, man I hate the heat....hate hate hate the heat.:realmad:


----------



## mnglocker

Hamelfire;1556275 said:


> Looks like someone needs a squeegie in down town. Hey SSS is this near you? Anyone with accounts near Washington or Hennipen and 2nd street might need to check for ice tonight.


Friend of a friend works near by, He snapped this from his office.


----------



## CityGuy

Hopefully this storm for Thursday/Friday hits us. As of last night 5 made it sound like it would miss us.


----------



## djagusch

Hamelfire;1558056 said:


> Hopefully this storm for Thursday/Friday hits us. As of last night 5 made it sound like it would miss us.


How far out it is anybody making predictions is either throwing darts or its all hopes.


----------



## unit28

no one is watching the weather today.

They're all at the car wash....trust me.


----------



## IDST

You guys have any idea why i get feedback on my cb when i operate the plow. I am direct wired to the oposite battery. Cant figure it out


----------



## mnglocker

jagext;1558130 said:


> You guys have any idea why i get feedback on my cb when i operate the plow. I am direct wired to the oposite battery. Cant figure it out


RFI generated by the current in the plow pump. Try grounding your CB's case and use a shielded antenna cable. that does not run parallel with any power wires.


----------



## BossPlow614

So else is watching Supercross tonight? I've been amped all week! F#ck football.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

AccuWeather doesn't say anything about Thursday Friday, but says 5" for Saturday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowCross?? No. Not for me.


----------



## BossPlow614

Supercross. Not Snocross. That won't be on TV for a couple months. Supercross/motocross is dirtbikes....
I'm going to assume no one here races or rides otherwise something would have been said about the pro supercross season starting.


----------



## djagusch

EmJayDub;1558239 said:


> Supercross. Not Snocross. That won't be on TV for a couple months. Supercross/motocross is dirtbikes....
> I'm going to assume no one here races or rides otherwise something would have been said about the pro supercross season starting.


I have it set to record tonight and will watch it in the morning with my 4 yr old. Do you have tickets for april 13th at the dome?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1558233 said:


> AccuWeather doesn't say anything about Thursday Friday, but says 5" for Saturday.


There are like 3 or 4 chances of storms starting that Saturday. NWS even mentioned a real active pattern might be developing. I'll take itThumbs Up

GO VIKES


----------



## BossPlow614

I haven't yet. But I should get on it. Might be racing outdoors that wknd though. 

Do you have a bike for your 4 year old?


----------



## BossPlow614

Also, there's Arenacross starting at 7:30 tonight on Speed. So about 6 hours of racing on tonight, pretty excited.
But I'm hoping for no complications with the wisdom teeth stuff for this upcoming storm if it happens!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Nah, I know the difference. Just thought you were talking about the snowcross down at Cantebury this weekend.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's time, been a month since a real snowfall.


----------



## BossPlow614

Couldn't tell  
I'd go to Snocross but no one I'm friends with wants to. :realmad:


----------



## djagusch

EmJayDub;1558262 said:


> I haven't yet. But I should get on it. Might be racing outdoors that wknd though.
> 
> Do you have a bike for your 4 year old?


His 4th bday he got a xr50


----------



## BossPlow614

Right on. I didn't start until I was 8 but when I have a kid, whether it's a girl or boy, they'll get a bike as early as possible.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1558233 said:


> AccuWeather doesn't say anything about Thursday Friday, but says 5" for Saturday.


yep, all talk of
another system might be active besides the wed/th depending on arrival, 
get a short break, and then...
snow Fri/Sat. if that 2nd one arrives from the rockies

TX discussions might have a tornadic outbreak or at least severe weather next week.
also talking about the arctic{siberian} outbreak dropping very south around the 14th

I think the euro has us on for TH but the onset should be rain TH
with slow transition to snow if it arrives. Think the GFS has a band of liquid also on TH.

PIC of dry air, around 50%RH in red


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1558261 said:


> There are like 3 or 4 chances of storms starting that Saturday. NWS even mentioned a real active pattern might be developing. I'll take itThumbs Up
> 
> GO VIKES


I like active patterns too.

Go Texuns!...{yep I slanged it} lol


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;1558316 said:


> yep, all talk of
> another system might be active besides the wed/th depending on arrival,
> get a short break, and then...
> snow Fri/Sat. if that 2nd one arrives from the rockies
> 
> TX discussions might have a tornadic outbreak or at least severe weather next week.
> also talking about the arctic{siberian} outbreak dropping very south around the 14th
> 
> I think the euro has us on for TH but the onset should be rain TH
> with slow transition to snow if it arrives. Think the GFS has a band of liquid also on TH.
> 
> PIC of dry air, around 50%RH in red


Hey Unit can you do me a fav when you have time or eva SSS chime in. When someone has time put together a list of the abriveations. 
RH?
And some of the others you guys use. Google is my friend but having to look all the time is kinda a pain in the ass.


----------



## unit28

relative humidity- RH
since we didn't have chip for snow last season I read the whole NWS glossary a few times LOL ... 
http://w1.weather.gov/glossary/

this is what I saw for Friday, 7am 20% chance


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1558323 said:


> I like active patterns too.
> 
> Go Texuns!...{yep I slanged it} lol


Yeah, most places are talking about a colder and more active pattern shaping up next weekend.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yoohaus on 5 tonight said Saturday could rival the snowstorm at the beginning of December.


----------



## BossPlow614

Awesome....supercross is live next weekend also, but maybe ill be able to swing watching it. Not that I'm complaining about getting snow though!


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1558728 said:


> Yeah, most places are talking about a colder and more active pattern shaping up next weekend.


Steve Frasier AKA Mr Giggles
called it a big mama daddy storm for WI


----------



## unit28

also being from Texas,
I'm not sure what a mommy daddy storm means?

In the MN disc today an important note {SSS pretty much pinned this to the board}
Snow Sat instead looks more probable,
via MN NWS-
THE ECMWF AND GEM SHOWING HIGHS IN THE 40S ON FRIDAY
ACROSS THE ERN HALF OF THE CWA...WHICH MEANS ANY TRANSITION BACK
TO SNOW POSSIBLY WAITING UNTIL AS LATE AS FRIDAY NIGHT OR
SATURDAY.

Norman OK NWS disc says the flow looks slower coming through Wed also.


----------



## Greenery

EmJayDub;1558231 said:


> So else is watching Supercross tonight? I've been amped all week! F#ck football.


Every saturday night. What happened to Villapoto haha.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone know where I can get a hydraulic hose fixed near downtown Minneapolis on a Sunday? Just blew the one to raise my bucket. Dangit.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1559122 said:


> Anyone know where I can get a hydraulic hose fixed near downtown Minneapolis on a Sunday? Just blew the one to raise my bucket. Dangit.


http://www.pirtekusa.com/fwp/plymouth/default.asp

They come to you


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Napa on 280 and Kasota/Energy Park just west of 280 right at the RR tracks


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Napa got me up and running. So much for being done by 1.


----------



## BossPlow614

Idk. The pressure got to him. Pumped for Millsaps & Canard & Dungey! Have you seen canard's documentary REvival41? Great story. 
Weimer did well too. I cringed when Jessy Nelson went over the bars at the start of the 250 main. Nearly jumped to my feet when hansen crashed. Heard he sent a guy off the track and hurt him on the last lap, last corner way out of a transfer spot. D!ck


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Napa's fitting is leaking, now my loader is chattering. This is going to crap quickly.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1559173 said:


> Napa got me up and running. So much for being done by 1.


Isn't that how it always goes when you have a simple project. I took a triaxle to get a load of salt last month. Didn't take more than a hour and still managed to get a giant screw in one of the steer tires.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yeah, I can't even try to limp it anymore. Gotta run to Fleet Farm and get a couple of gallons of Hydro fluid, which sucks since I have 10+ gallons at home.

Gonna be an all day project now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1559208 said:


> Yeah, I can't even try to limp it anymore. Gotta run to Fleet Farm and get a couple of gallons of Hydro fluid, which sucks since I have 10+ gallons at home.
> 
> Gonna be an all day project now.


My napa has hyrdraulic fluid. Get another new hose and fluid all at one time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I had the first pile moved in about 30 minutes. Decided to stack my main pile. 

Finished 95% of that pile when the hose broke. That work was twice the pile that is left to move.

If I would have just moved that pile instead, I would be home.

Figured I would stack the main pile, finish in 3.5 hours, bill $350, stay $150 under the cap, everyone would be happy. But no.


----------



## BossPlow614

Idk. The pressure got to him. Pumped for Millsaps & Canard & Dungey! Have you seen canard's documentary REvival41? Great story. 
Weimer did well too. I cringed when Jessy Nelson went over the bars at the start of the 250 main. Nearly jumped to my feet when hansen crashed. Hate him and I like Chisolm. Heard he sent a guy off the track and hurt him on the last lap, last corner way out of a transfer spot. D!ck


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1559222 said:


> I had the first pile moved in about 30 minutes. Decided to stack my main pile.
> 
> Finished 95% of that pile when the hose broke. That work was twice the pile that is left to move.
> 
> If I would have just moved that pile instead, I would be home.
> 
> Figured I would stack the main pile, finish in 3.5 hours, bill $350, stay $150 under the cap, everyone would be happy. But no.


Sounds like you will be at the $500 cap.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1559217 said:


> My napa has hyrdraulic fluid. Get another new hose and fluid all at one time.


They didn't have the exact fitting for the end that was leaking, figured it would be good to get me through the day.

I'm a guy that doesn't like mixing brands of hydro fluid and we just did a flush at the end of the summer work. FF's is what's in there, so I'm gonna keep the same.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1559231 said:


> They didn't have the exact fitting for the end that was leaking, figured it would be good to get me through the day.
> 
> I'm a guy that doesn't like mixing brands of hydro fluid and we just did a flush at the end of the summer work. FF's is what's in there, so I'm gonna keep the same.


That makes sense.


----------



## Ranger620

Next time you blow a hose and they don't have the exact fitting just have them use your hose. Cut it where the hole is and put a coupler in. I do it all the time. Cheaper too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Loaded up, heading home. 

Worked from 10 am til I broke, the hose @ 11:30. Worked for another 20 minutes til I ran for some oil, finished the last pile, for about an hour after that, plus a couple of other small areas while I was here. 

I was pretty much dead on with my estimate, even with doing the work I didn't ask for authorization for.


----------



## ringahding1

Well rest up man, looks like we're getting some snow by the end of the week


----------



## waterboy

With all these forecast models I will still use the "rock" method.


----------



## CityGuy

Seems everyone is talking about snow next weekend. Guess we will get none due to all of them talking about it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1559726 said:


> Seems everyone is talking about snow next weekend. Guess we will get none due to all of them talking about it.


All I'm going to say is that it might be a wild ride starting Thursday and the next week to ten days that follow. Everything you can think of for January may just happen Rain...Snow(Several Chances)...Crazy cold(-15 for a high).:laughing:


----------



## Deershack

Hope it hits 35 tomorrow. Got to replace both UTG auger bearings on my salt truck. As long as I'm at it, I will replace the drive chain also. Hopefully I can find the bearings and chain before this wkend rain and ice.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1559231 said:


> They didn't have the exact fitting for the end that was leaking, figured it would be good to get me through the day.
> 
> I'm a guy that doesn't like mixing brands of hydro fluid and we just did a flush at the end of the summer work. FF's is what's in there, so I'm gonna keep the same.


How dose that FF hydro fluid work for you. I have been told by a few guys not to use it in my skid because it has a habit of taking out the vain pumps. I would love to use it considering it is much cheaper than Bobcat fluid, but I spent $2000.00 2 years ago to have the vain pump replaced and didn't want to wreck it, what's you thoughts....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1559844 said:


> How dose that FF hydro fluid work for you. I have been told by a few guys not to use it in my skid because it has a habit of taking out the vain pumps. I would love to use it considering it is much cheaper than Bobcat fluid, but I spent $2000.00 2 years ago to have the vain pump replaced and didn't want to wreck it, what's you thoughts....


We ran it about 900 hours in a Kubota M6040 . The trans / hydraulics are all tied togethis m

The machine is used mainly for pulling a 15` tri-deck mower in the summer. It is used for moving logs in the winter for firewood production.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Don't look now, but JohnDee and Keith Marler have already pulled snow out by Friday morning, and both have shifted the heavier snow farther south and east for the weekend.


----------



## unit28

mr giggles was right....?
actually I was looking at a more Sun Mon issue from yesterday's variances

I went up to McGreggor yesterday, man it was a balmy 20+.
I bet they'll be warmer than us on TH 

Also looked at Buffalo for the late week forcast, and pretty much closed off the snow/baro line for the weekend on a NE shift.


----------



## IDST

when i pull up john dee i still get friday's forecast


----------



## unit28

http://www.srh.noaa.gov/images/fxc/abq/graphicast/image_full5.gif

don't know if the link will work or for how long...

the system is a slow one that's probably to slow {on the Th scenario}
Looks like the upper western troff may set up as predicted, but the slow mover
coming up with the moisture may get pushed off further.

Eariler I was hoping for a slow LPS but was also hoping for the cold air to infiltrate it and have enough forcing to get up here. With the isobars of the LPS it seems to be leveling out before reaching central Mn. Last week I saw the baroclinic line just below the cities for Fri.

But as time approaches it's going to wag more.....
cleans window off for better look by wednesday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I get John's Monday forecast. Even NWS weather story says storm moves over WI.


----------



## IDST

LwnmwrMan22;1560086 said:


> I get John's Monday forecast. Even NWS weather story says storm moves over WI.


What the heck is up with that? I just tried again.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

For jag....


----------



## Green Grass

EmJayDub;1555644 said:


> Dont worry about this lack of snow. I get my wisdom teeth removed Monday so I'm sure we'll get 12"+ during the course of my recovery, godforbid I come across any healing issues. I can honestly say I've never been so nervous for something in my life. I haven't had anesthesia since 2004 when I was 12 and broke & dislocated my right shoulder racing motocross and they put me under to reset it.


Did you make it? Or are we going to have to put you down?


----------



## djagusch

Green Grass;1560189 said:


> Did you make it? Or are we going to have to put you down?


Most likely the drugs have him seeing things.


----------



## IDST

thanks lwnm. not what I wanted to see though


----------



## BossPlow614

In the waiting room now.


----------



## unit28

what's up with the temps today


----------



## 4x4Farmer

All the models im seeing put the one tomorrow just to the north of me and the one toward the weekend just to the south of me.


----------



## 4x4Farmer

NWS prediction for tomorrow.


----------



## 4x4Farmer

Well would you look at that! They already downed it!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Paul Douglas (yesterday) said a quick 1-2" for Saturday.


----------



## BossPlow614

2" is good enough for me depending on the timing. 

Surgery complete. It only took maybe an hr. Nearly had a heart attack before they put me under, had so much anxiety going into this. Right away I felt as if I was drunk, but not. My dad drove me home and he went to pick up my prescriptions, took out the gauze (2hrs after, they said to leave it in for an hr) and started to feel real weak and nearly collapsed, laid in my bed for 20 min and fell asleep a couple times for a min and then got up when my dad got home and took some of the meds and finally was able to eat some greek yogurt, I feel way better now. I couldn't eat for 6hrs before the procedure, so I just had a protein shake at 6am. Now watching tv and of course every commercial is of delicious looking food.


----------



## unit28

recent regional HWO post...

A WINTRY MIX IS POSSIBLE BEGINNING THURSDAY. THE MAJORITY OF THE
PRECIP WILL FALL AS RAIN...BUT SOME LIGHT FROZEN PRECIP IS ALSO
POSSIBLE. BY FRIDAY AFTERNOON SNOW WILL DEVELOP AND SPREAD ACROSS
THE REGION...WITH LIGHT ACCUMULATIONS POSSIBLE BY SATURDAY NIGHT.


----------



## unit28

EmJayDub;1560438 said:


> 2" is good enough for me depending on the timing.
> 
> Surgery complete. It only took maybe an hr. .


I've had worse 
Sat in a chair for 2 hours. then Dr took a break,
After he came back I had another hour in the chair only to have a failed surgery.

And anytime I have blood work done...forget it. I usually come close to passing out.

good luck in your recovery


----------



## BossPlow614

Thanks. It sucks. I just wanna eat eat eat but I cant! 
Why did you have to wait, and then it failed? 
I'm now pretty squeamish when it comes to blood coming from within the mouth. 
What's it looking like for accumulation totals?


----------



## SSS Inc.

EmJayDub;1560618 said:


> Thanks. It sucks. I just wanna eat eat eat but I cant!
> Why did you have to wait, and then it failed?
> I'm now pretty squeamish when it comes to blood coming from within the mouth.
> What's it looking like for accumulation totals?


12-18" starting tonight.

I ate macaroni after mine and my sister said most wasn't staying in my mouth(That was like 16 years ago so maybe I had different rules). 
I am also scared of fainting now. I fainted when my second kid was born. The nurses said I hit the floor like a tree being cut down. Missed the wall by an inch I was told. Its funny because I didn't faint for the third one.Thumbs Up Fainting is all I can think about now when I am in those kind of situations.

Weather: I haven't listened to the locals but have read what some have posted here. I still see a good shot at decent snow on Saturday. I think John Dee will move his little picture to the west tomorrow possibly west of the metro. NWS is still pretty vague on any predictions for Saturday and leave the door open for just about anything. I'm going to predict 3.5"-5" across the Metro with widespread 2"+ for the rest of you. That's just my guess.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I see the westward movement you do too SSS on the GFS. However I don't see the moisture with it	, and westward as into western MN


----------



## djagusch

Isn't the west side of the track the warm side and east side the colder side for this storm? If so doesn't the western track give us a better chance of snow then rain?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1560713 said:


> Isn't the west side of the track the warm side and east side the colder side for this storm? If so doesn't the western track give us a better chance of snow then rain?


You have it backwards. East side will never be the cool side.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

On Nws's weather story update, under the comments, they says the Saturday snow is central and Northern MN.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1560725 said:


> You have it backwards. East side will never be the cool side.


I just want a free car wash for all the trucks from this storm.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1560725 said:


> You have it backwards. East side will never be the cool side.


till you get into Sun night...?
that's why I posted the Sun/Mon issues.
Seeing a little wrap around snow . but that depends on timing and how fast the system actually moves./stalls hicups and then moves on


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1560657 said:


> 12-18" starting tonight.
> 
> I ate macaroni after mine and my sister said most wasn't staying in my mouth(That was like 16 years ago so maybe I had different rules).
> I am also scared of fainting now. I fainted when my second kid was born. The nurses said I hit the floor like a tree being cut down. Missed the wall by an inch I was told. Its funny because I didn't faint for the third one.Thumbs Up Fainting is all I can think about now when I am in those kind of situations.
> 
> Weather: I haven't listened to the locals but have read what some have posted here. I still see a good shot at decent snow on Saturday. I think John Dee will move his little picture to the west tomorrow possibly west of the metro. NWS is still pretty vague on any predictions for Saturday and leave the door open for just about anything. I'm going to predict 3.5"-5" across the Metro with widespread 2"+ for the rest of you. That's just my guess.


sounds like a good guess to me.
looking at the 6 hr GFS QPF totals that's pretty much what I figured too.

Better than last years .01 clippers


----------



## unit28

EmJayDub;1560618 said:


> Thanks. It sucks. I just wanna eat eat eat but I cant!
> Why did you have to wait, and then it failed?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't actually know. It was a new place that I visited back in the late 1900's
> {1980 something} All they said at the end of his hack job was....sorry. I'm sure he was consulting with a book before coming back out to retry.
Click to expand...


----------



## unit28

thursday's main LPS track.
% chances for pops in green / high temps in red
main x hairs precips not valid but probable for 1.8" which makes this one more on the stronger side of the up and pending systems.
The NE line will be from station Kaxn and west of Deluth TH and Fri
Fri night colder air will intrude the NW sector heading East....
Th 12Z


----------



## IDST

unit28;1560536 said:


> I've had worse
> Sat in a chair for 2 hours. then Dr took a break,
> After he came back I had another hour in the chair only to have a failed surgery.
> 
> And anytime I have blood work done...forget it. I usually come close to passing out.
> 
> good luck in your recovery


I can top that, unfortunetly. I had all four taken out at once. the ortho didn't think it would be that bad so I didn't get the chance to go under. Just novacane. It took almost five hours. he had such a bad time he ended up having to cut my teeth into four pieces on three of them. Only one came out "easy". After he was finally done he says to my mom "we really should of sent him in for surgery" What a Richard. I think by the time I was done I couldn't cry any more tears. I was 17 at the time. Didn't go back to the dentist for ten years. by the way zero cavaties in that time!


----------



## Camden

I've got a dentist story that you guys will enjoy...

My "real" job entails taking care of old folks and I have one in particular that is very mentally ill (his name is Fred). One day he came into my office and his cheek was swollen up like he was sucking on a huge jaw breaker.
I told him that I'd get him an appointment to see a dentist ASAP. We got in to see someone about an hour later and sure enough Fred had an abscessed tooth and it was severly infected. In order to relieve the infection the dentist cut his cheek and gums open so that the infection could drain out. Here's the kicker....the dentist did all of the cutting without using any anesthetic!!!! Even after it was done draining he stitched him back up (20 total) without anything to numb the pain.

The dentist came out and he pulled me aside to say that he's never seen anyone with that kind of a pain tolerance.


----------



## BossPlow614

Wow! Some crazy stories guys. I feel like garbage but am thankful I was completely out for the procedure. I don't do any tobacco or even rly drink pop (may have an energy drink when plowing) because I've heard the horror stories from my grandparents and great grandparents that smoked and didn't take care of their teeth and are paying for the consequences, I'd prefer not to experience a root canal ever.


----------



## OC&D

Thanks for all the damn dentist stories.

I'm going in tomorrow for a cleaning and a checkup. I haven't been to the dentist in about 3 years, and with my teeth and history of cavities I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Marler says lesser confidence this morning. He overly stressed the word "chance" for snow on Saturday.

That's fine. Don't want any weather for Friday for the green expo.


----------



## OC&D

Weather Underground is saying accumulations up to 2" Thursday night/Friday morning. NWS is calling for rain/freezing drizzle. I'm curious what we'll end up seeing in the end. I really hate these borderline forecasts, I don't know if I'll be sitting around watching the raindrops melt the snow, spreading salt, plowing, or a combination of all three.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

JohnDee must be sick, distracted, something is up with him.

Last week he said he was going to get back on track with his updates.

Today, his graphics have changed, moving the area of 4+" up by Duluth, but the text still says heavy snow for SE MN into NW WI, verbatim of yesterday when his graphic showed snow where the text was.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Fine by me... Already paid for the Green Expo anyway...


----------



## AuroraMSP

I need to get more bulk salt. In the past I go down to US Salt in Burnsville. Anybody know where on the north side that sells bulk at a reasonable price?


----------



## mnglocker

We're almost at a milestone guys. 500 pages is just around the corner.


----------



## IDST

BOOM 500! Have you tried hedbergs off 169?


----------



## IDST

Damn i miss counted


----------



## AuroraMSP

No, I will give them a call. Any other places?


----------



## Polarismalibu

It sure is a nice day out today. I don't think we will get anything to plow Friday


----------



## AuroraMSP

US Salt - 72.75 per ton (Regular), 82.75 (treated-green)

Hedberg - 99.00 per ton (Regular)


----------



## IDST

AuroraMSP;1561220 said:


> US Salt - 72.75 per ton (Regular), 82.75 (treated-green)
> 
> Hedberg - 99.00 per ton (Regular)


Set up an account with them. i think my cost was somewhere around $80??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm still at 499 pages... WAIT FOR ME!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

500 pages!!!

I guess I was wrong too.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Now this is 500


----------



## TKLAWN

Five years = five hundred pages


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Speaking of bulk salt, anyone know where in southern mn I could get bulk salt? Or even a truck load delivered?


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1561333 said:


> Speaking of bulk salt, anyone know where in southern mn I could get bulk salt? Or even a truck load delivered?


De Cook sand pit out of Rochester has it and I think they deliver 507-208-2431 ask for Daniel I pay$125.00/ton but I buy as I need, you might get a better price delivered.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1561414 said:


> De Cook sand pit out of Rochester has it and I think they deliver 507-208-2431 ask for Daniel I pay$125.00/ton but I buy as I need, you might get a better price delivered.


Thanks!! I'll give him a call


----------



## beanz27

How bout South Central MN? Like Albert Lea, or Mankato? I'd rather not drive 2 hours for a load of salt.


----------



## ryde307

Just got home from Wyoming playing in real snow. I figured since I left we would get dumped on. 
Hoping this weekend turns into something. Not liking the look of rain then snow. Why can't we just get 4 inches of normal snow with 20 degree temps.


----------



## OC&D

AuroraMSP;1561206 said:


> No, I will give them a call. Any other places?


You could check out Northern Salt. www.northernsalt.com

They only have treated and it's really fine--it will leak out of some spreaders if you're shooting down the road with a full hopper. I think I pay around $94/ton.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

ryde307;1561475 said:


> Just got home from Wyoming playing in real snow. I figured since I left we would get dumped on.
> Hoping this weekend turns into something. Not liking the look of rain then snow. Why can't we just get 4 inches of normal snow with 20 degree temps.


That would be way to easy. Where I'm at in mn we always get rain or mist before or during the snow. Drives me nuts. I figure I should get my reservation made at st. Peter. I'll just wait til after green EXPO


----------



## Green Grass

OC&D;1560864 said:


> Thanks for all the damn dentist stories.
> 
> I'm going in tomorrow for a cleaning and a checkup. I haven't been to the dentist in about 3 years, and with my teeth and history of cavities I'm hoping for the best.


That's ok I know have to go on Friday to the Dentist to fix the tooth I cracked today. Instead of going to the green Expo.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1561262 said:


> 500 pages!!!
> 
> I guess I was wrong too.


My computer shows 250


----------



## Ranger620

ryde307;1561475 said:


> Just got home from Wyoming playing in real snow. I figured since I left we would get dumped on.
> Hoping this weekend turns into something. Not liking the look of rain then snow. Why can't we just get 4 inches of normal snow with 20 degree temps.


Did you by chance go out there with two other guys???? 3 of you total??


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1561416 said:


> Thanks!! I'll give him a call


ware are you at, I am in Rochester


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Operate out of owatonna but live by claremont. It's only half hour from roch


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1561524 said:


> Operate out of owatonna but live by claremont. It's only half hour from roch


do you know welker construction?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1561525 said:


> do you know welker construction?


Not personally, but see thier trucks around


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1561530 said:


> Not personally, but see thier trucks around


NP I used to do allot of construction work for himpayup


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1561532 said:


> NP I used to do allot of construction work for himpayup


Around owatonna? Or other areas?


----------



## 60Grit

now going for 10,000 replies


----------



## ringahding1

Now they are saying 1" of snow maybe


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Woohoo!!!!


**edit**

Ringahding dropped the ball. I was trying to whoop up #10,000.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ringahding1;1561731 said:


> Now they are saying 1" of snow maybe


Mr. Giggles on 9 says next Wed. Is going south too.


----------



## SSS Inc.

It doesn't look like anyone will even get a snowflake out of Saturday now. I'm not so sure the rain on Thursday doesn't miss us as well. 

I love when all the snow melts and it gets super cold. :realmad:


----------



## djagusch

djagusch;1558060 said:


> How far out it is anybody making predictions is either throwing darts or its all hopes.


This is from jan 5th about this storm. Now watch it changes tracks again and we get nailed with 10"s.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Start getting ready for summer boys. We are all done with the snow. I'm calling another 15 inches for the rest of the year.

32" total for the year.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1561925 said:


> Start getting ready for summer boys. We are all done with the snow. I'm calling another 15 inches for the rest of the year.
> 
> 32" total for the year.


Well I said it last year as well but I remember plenty of seasons saved by a strong Feb. and March. I can't believe that we can go five years with nothing in March. We are only 8" off of normal right now and I'm not giving up yet.

Dj: you never know. I could see it more likely to shift closer to us than further away for what thats worth.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1561925 said:


> Start getting ready for summer boys. We are all done with the snow. I'm calling another 15 inches for the rest of the year.
> 
> 32" total for the year.


I would usally be ok with this but I just got back from a long road trip last night. picked up a new ebling. I would like to atleast try it out, see if it helps save time or not.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I see mid teens for highs next week, not the extreme cold people have talked about.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

What pisses me off to no end is last week Anoka Co was hauling snow up and down Foley on Monday they were by River Dale and now today Ramsey Co is out along 35w/694. WHY??? it hasn't snowed in almost a MONTH. WHO makes these decisions?? It's just STUPID, just out wearing equipment and burning fuel. Just because it's January DOESN'T mean there is snow to move, they did the same thing last year.


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1561937 said:


> What pisses me off to no end is last week Anoka Co was hauling snow up and down Foley on Monday they were by River Dale and now today Ramsey Co is out along 35w/694. WHY??? it hasn't snowed in almost a MONTH. WHO makes these decisions?? It's just STUPID, just out wearing equipment and burning fuel. Just because it's January DOESN'T mean there is snow to move, they did the same thing last year.


Unfortunately that's how government works they have a budget and they need to spend it or they lose it. I wish I had that problem.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1561925 said:


> Start getting ready for summer boys. We are all done with the snow. I'm calling another 15 inches for the rest of the year.
> 
> 32" total for the year.


As long as it all doesn't come in one storm that's fine with me. I would like to see some lake effect snow in the u.p.though so I can go get the sled out.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1561972 said:


> Unfortunately that's how government works they have a budget and they need to spend it or they lose it. I wish I had that problem.


That's the problem, how about they SAVE the money for a rainy day Just pisses me off, we bust our tails to have what we have and pay our taxes and they just piss the money away then say they need more


----------



## Green Grass

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1562032 said:


> That's the problem, how about they SAVE the money for a rainy day Just pisses me off, we bust our tails to have what we have and pay our taxes and they just piss the money away then say they need more


Then Hamel would be bored.


----------



## BossPlow614

I pick up a new comm account and we get no snow, of course. I'm about ready to send out the spring advertising and get my mowers ready, might as well get my dirtbike ready to go also.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Guys, its only the 9th of January. We are not even half way through winter. If we get to the middle of Feb. with nothing I might give up as well though.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1562094 said:


> Guys, its only the 9th of January. We are not even half way through winter. If we get to the middle of Feb. with nothing I might give up as well though.


It used to be snow Nov,Dec,Jan,Feb and march. Now its snow first week or two of Dec til end of Feb. So with the history of the last several years and nothing predicted for the next two weeks it seems like January is done, and hope for a couple snows in February. I have calls coming in for lawn mowing and other spring work.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm with ya SSS. My earlier post was a bit tongue in cheek.

Running errands today, yes, it's nice out, but the warmth isn't a late Feb., early March warmth.

There is a slight chill in the air that reminds you it's still the beginning of January.

I AM a little nervous that while I've been able to keep the contracts going, eventually I'm either going to have to start cutting rates, offer discounts based on total snowfall (already started this on) or just have to.go to a per push for snowplowing.

Eventually customers aren't going to want to pay month after month for snow work.

However, as we get into February and March, the sun gets so high, and days like today heat up the blacktop so much that it takes a 4-5" snowfall to turn into 2" of plowable snow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1562098 said:


> Eventually customers aren't going to want to pay month after month for snow work.


Even the seasonal guys need snow too(you too Grandview). I was surprised more contracts didn't go to per time this year but maybe 10/11 was still fresh enough in their minds.

Its amazing only two years ago we had 90+ inches and a lots of guys talk as if its been years since we had a real winter. Last year sucked but in my book we are doing way better than last year with plenty of time left. One 2" storm and I will have last season beat for us. I'm just glad we've had 17" or so already. This would be really odd to get a really big storm with nothing really to follow.

We'll see.


----------



## 4x4Farmer

sounds like I could see a little something out of this one this weekend. Bet most of it goes to the north though. You guys down there in the cities got one big one so now its my turn. So far the biggest snow we have had was 2" and most of that blew away. Not holding my breath cause we all know what happens when they are forecasting big snow......


----------



## SSS Inc.

4x4Farmer;1562200 said:


> sounds like I could see a little something out of this one this weekend. Bet most of it goes to the north though. You guys down there in the cities got one big one so now its my turn. So far the biggest snow we have had was 2" and most of that blew away. Not holding my breath cause we all know what happens when they are forecasting big snow......


Whatever you get, looks like it should be all snow. I'm crossing my fingers for ya.Thumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1561937 said:


> What pisses me off to no end is last week Anoka Co was hauling snow up and down Foley on Monday they were by River Dale and now today Ramsey Co is out along 35w/694. WHY??? it hasn't snowed in almost a MONTH. WHO makes these decisions?? It's just STUPID, just out wearing equipment and burning fuel. Just because it's January DOESN'T mean there is snow to move, they did the same thing last year.


I can sum it up.. What ever you think is right or is right then do the exact opposite. Trust me nothing in government makes any sense at all. You just do what your told.

On a side not the corner of the shop is very clean.. Day 3 on the same corner.


----------



## IDST

LwnmwrMan22;1562098 said:


> I'm with ya SSS. My earlier post was a bit tongue in cheek.
> 
> Running errands today, yes, it's nice out, but the warmth isn't a late Feb., early March warmth.
> 
> There is a slight chill in the air that reminds you it's still the beginning of January.
> 
> I AM a little nervous that while I've been able to keep the contracts going, eventually I'm either going to have to start cutting rates, offer discounts based on total snowfall (already started this on) or just have to.go to a per push for snowplowing.
> 
> Eventually customers aren't going to want to pay month after month for snow work.
> 
> However, as we get into February and March, the sun gets so high, and days like today heat up the blacktop so much that it takes a 4-5" snowfall to turn into 2" of plowable snow.


Just ask them if if they get their car or homeowners insurance for free when they don't use it for years on end?? if you average the snow from two years ago and last years snow it comes out to be the exact 100 year average.

I also will give customers a break on their pricing but they are paying for less on on their contracts as well. Instead of $400 for 45 inches I will do 30 for $300 if they want it. I have a clause in my contracts for any snow over their contracted amounts they are charged for every six inches accordingly


----------



## djagusch

So I have a family function on Saturday 1.5hrs away. Is it safe to say metro and north metro should have salting events for the most part? Or is there still a chance for a inch or two of snow?


----------



## SSS Inc.

I wouldn't worry if I were you. All information points to a dusting at the most. Of course it could all be wrong but I think the safe bet is no where near enough to plow.


----------



## 4x4Farmer

Heres my take on the whole storm...i mean anyone can be a meteorologist these day!


----------



## Polarismalibu

According to that map we are screwed


----------



## TKLAWN

Heat island around fargo:laughing:


----------



## BossPlow614

1" due to city lights, LMAO!! As if there's that many city lights in Fargo. :laughing:


----------



## 4x4Farmer

EmJayDub;1562436 said:


> 1" due to city lights, LMAO!! As if there's that many city lights in Fargo. :laughing:


I know...but yet every time it seems to snow I watch the radar and as soon as it gets here it splits and it goes to the north and south and then closes back up in Minn. I don't know what it is I guess.


----------



## ryde307

Ranger620;1561515 said:


> Did you by chance go out there with two other guys???? 3 of you total??


No there was 9 of us total. I did know a few other groups from here out that way though. Why did you know someone out there?


----------



## SSS Inc.

That's a nice map, I especially like Fargo. You even took the time to use different colors.Thumbs Up Lets hear some updates to see if that map pans out.


----------



## 4x4Farmer

well...if you dont hear from me for a week..we had more then the 1" i forecast. When its said and done I will make a snowfall total map and see how accurate I was. If the snowplowing career dosent work out for me I will become a weatherman. Like my one employee always says. "its the only job you get paid to be wrong"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1562389 said:


> So I have a family function on Saturday 1.5hrs away. Is it safe to say metro and north metro should have salting events for the most part? Or is there still a chance for a inch or two of snow?


All of my plows are off, everything is out of the trucks, the trucks have been washed and I just made plans to go skiing on Saturday and my 10 year old has a space derby for cub scouts on Sunday.

It SHOULD snow now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1562508 said:


> All of my plows are off, everything is out of the trucks, the trucks have been washed and I just made plans to go skiing on Saturday and my 10 year old has a space derby for cub scouts on Sunday.
> 
> It SHOULD snow now.


The storm just shifted east about 300 miles on the latest models. Just kidding, but thanks for doing your part to help.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Friggin freezing rain advisory tonight, just when I want to sleep so I don't sleep tomorrow during lectures at the green expo.


----------



## unit28

so what you're really saying is,
you'll be the first one in line tomorrow?


----------



## 4x4Farmer

They are saying 1/4 inch of ice accumulation tonight and tomorrow before the snow. Thats bad! Good on the sand pile i guess.


----------



## Ranger620

ryde307;1562444 said:


> No there was 9 of us total. I did know a few other groups from here out that way though. Why did you know someone out there?


Yes. 
Two of my friends and one of there friends went out there. They got back same day as you Mon/Tues???? The two guys I know bought new Polaris 8oo mountain sleds and put turbos on them.


----------



## unit28

I knew it would move further east when it hit the W/E flow, but wasn't expecting a portion to break off heading NW from the rest{ you can see it on NE radar better} or the heavy rain to sit still on LA.. I think they needed some rain anyway. Glad it wasn't full of tornado's.

Big piles of snow still on track for AX and West of Duluth. Shouldn't be more than 1/2 " around these parts but I havn't looked at model data. they're saying dry slotted.

Marler last week was down-grading daily from plowable to shovelable to chances to...eh.

Temp profiles a few days ago had the East central still at above freezing to 6pm fri night
with a sharp NE -C* gradient.

Looks like a good portion sheared off.and a better portion was lazy and stayed back.
Hope it all forms back by Sunday...need some snow right?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1562750 said:


> I knew it would move further east when it hit the W/E flow, but wasn't expecting a portion to break off heading NW from the rest{ you can see it on NE radar better} or the heavy rain to sit still on LA.. I think they needed some rain anyway. Glad it wasn't full of tornado's.
> 
> Big piles of snow still on track for AX and West of Duluth. Shouldn't be more than 1/2 " around these parts but I havn't looked at model data. they're saying dry slotted.
> 
> Marler last week was down-grading daily from plowable to shovelable to chances to...eh.
> 
> Temp profiles a few days ago had the East central still at above freezing to 6pm fri night
> with a sharp NE -C* gradient.
> 
> Looks like a good portion sheared off.and a better portion was lazy and stayed back.
> Hope it all forms back by Sunday...*need some snow right?*


Not exactly??


----------



## unit28

oh yep forgot.


I did build a new coat rack in the office
wasn't needing to wear it anyway


----------



## Polarismalibu

They are spraying the roads in Rogers already


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1561544 said:


> Around owatonna? Or other areas?


in Owatonna


----------



## OC&D

West St. Paul actually was pre-treating with rock salt on Tuesday. That seemed a little premature.


----------



## ryde307

Ranger620;1562720 said:


> Yes.
> Two of my friends and one of there friends went out there. They got back same day as you Mon/Tues???? The two guys I know bought new Polaris 8oo mountain sleds and put turbos on them.


There was a few turbo pros out there. I was in Encampment Wyoming. Could have been the guys you know. We were out on a lake playing on some hills and ran into a few guys from Waconia. Always funny to be a few states away and see people you know in the middle of the mountains.


----------



## banonea

jagext;1562382 said:


> *Just ask them if if they get their car or homeowners insurance for free when they don't use it for years on end??* if you average the snow from two years ago and last years snow it comes out to be the exact 100 year average.
> 
> I also will give customers a break on their pricing but they are paying for less on on their contracts as well. Instead of $400 for 45 inches I will do 30 for $300 if they want it. I have a clause in my contracts for any snow over their contracted amounts they are charged for every six inches accordingly


I tell my monthly customers the same thing when they think of going per push.....


----------



## CityGuy

A buddy just sent this to me had to post it up.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1562786 said:


> They are spraying the roads in Rogers already


County along with us have been doing the same


----------



## qualitycut

The only difference is that by law you need it.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1562806 said:


> A buddy just sent this to me had to post it up.


I just saw that on Facebook and was going to post that.


----------



## BossPlow614

It was on the "I bet MN gets more than 1 million likes before any state" or something like that. Thought it was funny. Kinda like the company I ran a skid for last year, the accounts were so close to his shop, we drove the skids right down the road to each place. 

Champlin pretreated my street with granular salt.


----------



## TKLAWN

Pretty cool pic. They don't plow the BK I take it.


----------



## BossPlow614

Funny thing is that the people commenting on the picture on that fbook fanpage thought they were taking a break from plowing the lot.


----------



## ryde307

We drive our toolcat around town and take it to lunch at times. I know one of the guys drove it through the mcdonalds drivethru yesterday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I drive my RTV into town rather than trailer it. At 25 mph it's just as fast to do that rather than trailer.

Same thing with my Kubota tractor if I'm not going too far. With the radio, heater and air ride seat it's almost as comfortable as the truck to drive around.


----------



## Greenery

ryde307;1562790 said:


> There was a few turbo pros out there. I was in Encampment Wyoming. Could have been the guys you know. We were out on a lake playing on some hills and ran into a few guys from Waconia. Always funny to be a few states away and see people you know in the middle of the mountains.


Lets see some pics.

It's been about 4 years since I've been out west and I'm missing it big time.


----------



## mnlefty

My resi route through Edina is done with a toolcat that parks at my house in Richfield and never goes on a trailer.

Side note... this weather is getting boring. I'm almost all seasonal so it doesn't really bother me, but I hate when every time out feels like the first one of the season. Also makes it tough to feel like the shovelers are going to be reliable when its 3 weeks between jobs.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Still doing my part, plow stays at the shop until at least 1.5 is on the ground! Didn't want to waste the registration for the green expo on plowing anyway...


----------



## BossPlow614

Looks like illl be salting tonight. I'm thinking it'll get below freezing.


----------



## Green Grass

Pouring rain and 32 out. It will get slick later


----------



## CityGuy

I am just glad it's not my on-call week. PD will be calling all night long.


----------



## 4x4Farmer

Heres the rain!


----------



## Camden

Just drove home from Brainerd and there were times when I needed to have my wipers on full blast. If it starts freezing........:crying::crying::crying:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You guys don't read weather reports? Temps are supposed to stay steady or slightly rise over night.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1563162 said:


> You guys don't read weather reports? Temps are supposed to stay steady or slightly rise over night.


Maybe we can't read


----------



## ringahding1

LwnmwrMan22;1563162 said:


> You guys don't read weather reports? Temps are supposed to stay steady or slightly rise over night.


Bam! It may freeze Friday Night...(according to the weather report)


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1563162 said:


> *You guys don't read weather reports?* Temps are supposed to stay steady or slightly rise over night.


Not really. They're wrong more often than they're right so why put any stock into what they say?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1563162 said:


> You guys don't read weather reports? Temps are supposed to stay steady or slightly rise over night.


I'm at 36* right now. Forecasted low for me is 34*. Tomorrow night it will freeze in my area but I think the moisture will be long gone at that point.

At least I don't have to flood my rink tonightThumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1563219 said:


> I'm at 36* right now.  Forecasted low for me is 34*. Tomorrow night it will freeze in my area but I think the moisture will be long gone at that point.
> 
> At least I don't have to flood my rink tonightThumbs Up


Right, tomorrow night is the night to watch for salt.

With that said, I'm getting up at 5 to make a quick run to the local gas station before Djaug gets to my house to carpool to the Green Expo.

Gotta make sure there's not TOO much ice before I get down there, just to turn around again and spread salt.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1563250 said:


> Right, tomorrow night is the night to watch for salt.
> 
> With that said, I'm getting up at 5 to make a quick run to the local gas station before Djaug gets to my house to carpool to the Green Expo.
> 
> Gotta make sure there's not TOO much ice before I get down there, just to turn around again and spread salt.


Nws has a new weather story as of 8:06pm. Shows metro in the fd now also.


----------



## Green Grass

djagusch;1563256 said:


> Nws has a new weather story as of 8:06pm. Shows metro in the fd now also.


When I came home at 7 it was a little slick.


----------



## SSS Inc.

NWS mentioned on facebook that the pavement temps are below 32 and things are freezing on some roads.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1563266 said:


> NWS mentioned on facebook that the pavement temps are below 32 and things are freezing on some roads.


Yeah, they extended the advisory south.

Looking at the radar though, it looks like the rain is just about out of here??

Sooo....

Is it enough rain to warm up the pavements that were froze? Or are the pavements froze enough to freeze the rain that has fallen??

I would imagine pavements / sidewalks that were in full sunshine the last couple of days are warm enough and have no issues.

Pavements / sidewalks with shade will be slick.


----------



## OC&D

I just got back home and the restaurant I was at had some slushy accumulation on the sidewalks. The parking lot was just wet, and I walked most of it since it was packed when I got there and I had to park about as far away as possible.

Frankly, it pisses me off to get wet from RAIN in January.


----------



## SSS Inc.

**Rain Report**

Minneapolis streets.....wet
Sidewalks.....wet except for my neighbor....slushy and wet
Backyard Rink....3/8" water!!!!!!!!


----------



## unit28

9pm
CR9 and 14 wasn't bad,
got back to Saint Francis CR24 found it a little slushy

last bit of precip may come up from MS?

Ate some Q today and found FD raised their prices....booo


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1563344 said:


> 9pm
> 
> Ate some Q today and found FD raised their prices....booo


Thats because LwnmwrMan22 is ripping them off with a seasonal contract.:realmad:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Nah, I work for credit there... 

Which one Unit??


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1563348 said:


> Thats because LwnmwrMan22 is ripping them off with a seasonal contract.:realmad:


heck the place actually had a good lunch crowd today.....
just supportin a brotha and treating the ladies to some raz ice tea on a sultry January day

**** R.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Well the only good thing about the rain is SSS is keeping his water bill downThumbs Up


----------



## Drakeslayer

Any one else go to the green expo? I went yesterday. Not really anything new in my eyes. Good to see all the vendors I deal with. I don't go to the seminars anymore. Waste of time. Trade show only.


----------



## BossPlow614

Im going for the first time tomorrow. Excited to see it all.


----------



## IDST

where is it at and what's the cost?


----------



## BossPlow614

Is there 3/4 ton truck friendly parking down there? Mine doesn't fit in ramps normally. 

Jag, google mn green expo and their page comes up.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

jagext;1563419 said:


> where is it at and what's the cost?


Convention Center and I have no idea what it costs. Probably way more than it's worth


----------



## mnlefty

Hit the expo yesterday. After 6 years of it on the golf side then 4 more in a vendor booth I'm over it. It all looks the same, classes seem the same. I go to see old friends, co workers and customers and thats about it. For newer guys like EmJay its probably worth it, but I just dont get anything out of it anymore.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

EmJayDub;1563423 said:


> Is there 3/4 ton truck friendly parking down there? Mine doesn't fit in ramps normally.
> 
> Jag, google mn green expo and their page comes up.


Just park across the street in the church pay lot. Let me know how the lot looks


----------



## BossPlow614

I'm a student so its remarkably cheaper. 

I'm guessing you plow that lot Nichols? Lol.


----------



## cbservicesllc

EmJayDub;1563438 said:


> I'm a student so its remarkably cheaper.
> 
> I'm guessing you plow that lot Nichols? Lol.


Wed/Thur were probably the best classes for you EmJayDub... I would just buy in for the tradeshow only at this point... lot of pesticide recert at this point...


----------



## BossPlow614

What classes were they? I've probably taken them already at school but theres no such thing as too much learning. I doubt ill do any of the classes though, still recovering from Monday and after a couple hrs ill be exhausted.


----------



## cbservicesllc

EmJayDub;1563454 said:


> What classes were they? I've probably taken them already at school but theres no such thing as too much learning. I doubt ill do any of the classes though, still recovering from Monday and after a couple hrs ill be exhausted.


Some good bidding and estimating stuff, business development, etc. Lots of classes on turf and grounds for golf though... I could definitely see not going to the seminars in the future, trade show only...


----------



## BossPlow614

The bidding & estimating and biz development would be interesting, that content isn't in many hort classes. Thankfully I've taken biz & accting classes to learn as well as lots of research on plow & lawnsite.


----------



## RussC

cbservicesllc;1563460 said:


> Some good bidding and estimating stuff, business development, etc. Lots of classes on turf and grounds for golf though... I could definitely see not going to the seminars in the future, trade show only...


Any riveting material on irrigation from Jeff Latteral this year?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The first impressions of leaving my house?? Hard pack and blacktop in the shade? Solid ice.

Blacktop that had seen sun the last couple of days is just damp.


----------



## Ranger620

Just got back in. I salted all my accounts. was a mixed bag of slippery spots and wet spots. Wasnt going to take the chance. Plymouth, Fridley, **** rapids, anoka and rogers. Rogers was the worst


----------



## unit28

Isanti east bethel @ 34 * now.
nws said the hollows would be icy
I just want to say that ain't right its called a holler


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

In White Bear right now. Fairly icy. Still trying to decide if I head for recert today or not. It's one of those situations where I can take care of everyone I know will call, but the minute I sit down in the first lecture, the phone will ring.

If I stay home, there's no chance I get a call.


----------



## TKLAWN

Everything is just wet here with regular old rain. Oh boy!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Everything is mostly wet Forest Lake, south. Wyoming, north I can easily put my truck in a power slide in 4 wheel drive.

I've got a parking lot in Wyoming that's on a fairly steep slant. Stopping and the front end slides sideways down the slope.


----------



## unit28

From where it started to freeze last night{around here} it has NOT formed to a locked ice sitiation
it has thawed back to an unfrozen form of liquid on pavement...around here is shaded
only problem I had was where it was previously packed

current 5 am temps....

CITY SKY/WX TMP DP RH WIND PRES REMARKS

TWIN CITIES CLOUDY 35 35 100 SE9 29.60F FOG WCI 28
ST PAUL CLOUDY 35 34 96 S6 29.62F FOG WCI 30
CRYSTAL CLOUDY 34 33 96 SE9 29.59F FOG WCI 27
BLAINE CLOUDY 36 36 100 SE7 29.60F FOG
EDEN PRAIRIE CLOUDY 35 34 96 S8 29.59F FOG WCI 29
LAKEVILLE CLOUDY 34 34 100 S5 29.60F FOG WCI 30
SOUTH ST PAUL CLOUDY 36 35 99 S6 29.61F FOG
LAKE ELMO CLOUDY 34 34 100 S9 29.61F FOG WCI 26
-----

344 AM CST FRI JAN 11 2013

.TODAY...CLOUDY. PATCHY DRIZZLE IN THE MORNING...THEN A SLIGHT
CHANCE OF LIGHT RAIN AND PATCHY DRIZZLE IN THE AFTERNOON. AREAS
OF FOG THROUGH THE DAY. NEAR STEADY TEMPERATURE IN THE MID 30S.
SOUTHEAST WINDS 5 TO 10 MPH. CHANCE OF RAIN 20 PERCENT.
.TONIGHT...COLDER...BREEZY...CLOUDY. A CHANCE OF RAIN IN THE
EVENING...THEN A CHANCE OF SNOW...POSSIBLY MIXED WITH RAIN AFTER
MIDNIGHT. LOWS AROUND 17. SOUTHEAST WINDS 10 TO 15 MPH INCREASING
TO SOUTHWEST 15 TO 25 MPH AFTER MIDNIGHT. CHANCE OF PRECIPITATION
40 PERCENT.
.*SATURDAY...COLDER*...BREEZY...CLOUDY. A SLIGHT CHANCE OF LIGHT
SNOW IN THE MORNING...THEN OCCASIONAL FLURRIES IN THE AFTERNOON.
HIGHS AROUND 18. WEST WINDS 20 TO 25 MPH BECOMING 15 TO 25 MPH IN
*THE AFTERNOON*. CHANCE OF SNOW 20 PERCENT. LOWEST *WIND CHILL
READINGS AROUND 10 BELOW.*


----------



## 4x4Farmer

Just got in from sanding everything. We had a little light rain late last night and then freezing fog and drizzle early morning. One lot would be wet and then the next one you would pull into would be pure ice. Just depended on concrete or asphalt and if it was in the shade or not. Still drizzle here but suppose to change to sleet this afternoon and then all snow tonight. Only 2-4 inches now...i bet my map will be pretty darn accurate.


----------



## Green Grass

Well went to the dentist and fell on my a$$ in the parking lot.


----------



## ryde307

We salted everything last night. A few lots were patchy ice but alot were extremly slippery. Slid a fully loaded 550 through an intersection on hwy 7 in Mtka and another one slide through a lot into a concrete post. The sidewalk guys truck slid down a hill at an account while he was doing the walks. So there was alot more ice than expected.
On a side note I have responded to 2 slip and falls for the fire dept this morning already.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1563671 said:


> Well went to the dentist and fell on my a$$ in the parking lot.


Can't say you weren't aware of the conditions.....

My wife called, guess the bus never showed to pick up the kids, she ended up taking them to school.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1563728 said:


> Can't say you weren't aware of the conditions.....
> 
> My wife called, guess the bus never showed to pick up the kids, she ended up taking them to school.


Eveey where I had been today the lots where wet. Then I stepped off the running board and was looking at the sky.


----------



## BossPlow614

Definitely glad I went to the expo. Great networking from all spectrums of the industry. 
Looks like ill be salting tonight as well. I'm guessing foot traffic has brought all the salt into clients' entry ways & lobbies. Id rather be getting a ton of snow, no complaints though, salting isnt too bad. Just wish I could put my 700 lb red metal apparatus to use. Instead of it freezing to the concrete from sitting so long.


----------



## mn-bob

Green Grass;1563671 said:


> Well went to the dentist and fell on my a$$ in the parking lot.


Did he "Charge" you for that too ? :laughing: jk jk


----------



## ryde307

greenery;1563019 said:


> Lets see some pics.
> 
> It's been about 4 years since I've been out west and I'm missing it big time.


Here is a couple quick ones from my phone.

First is a god hill climb. The picture doesn't do justice for how big and steep but somewhat can get the idea. You can see the other sleds at the bottom.









Sleds lined up to head out for the day.









Playing around on a mountain lake.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I can't wait to go back and play in the deep powder its been 2 years now hopefully later this season I will get to go. I skiped it last year for a cruise.


----------



## ryde307

I go 3-4 times a year. Skipping one trip to goto vegas for the super bowl this year.


----------



## TKLAWN

Which sleds yours?


----------



## Polarismalibu

ryde307;1564051 said:


> I go 3-4 times a year. Skipping one trip to goto vegas for the super bowl this year.


Do you go to the same spot each time? If o remember right it cost me a lot last time I went. I can't image 3-4 times a year


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1564056 said:


> Which sleds yours?


He has one of the ski-doo's I believe it is the second or third one.


----------



## CityGuy

Reed Timmer just put this on his FB page.

Anyone else want to wake up to this?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1564083 said:


> Reed Timmer just put this on his FB page.
> 
> Anyone else want to wake up to this?


I would have been plowing long before I ever got the chance to wake up to that. Where was that at?


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1564091 said:


> I would have been plowing long before I ever got the chance to wake up to that. Where was that at?


Check out this photo of snow in Newfoundland! How would you like to open your door to that? Courtesy of Sean Schofer TVN


----------



## OC&D

So who wants to bet that everything evaporates before it freezes dashing my chance to shake salt?


----------



## BossPlow614

I'd love to experience that right now!! Or it might as well be summer time, screw this crap. Is anyone else salting later tonight?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Hamelfire;1564083 said:


> Reed Timmer just put this on his FB page.
> 
> Anyone else want to wake up to this?


Ah no, I think I'd just close the door and go back to bed


----------



## OC&D

Air temps aren't supposed to dip below freezing until around 3 AM. Ground temps will likely be slightly later depending on wind, which appear to be picking up around the same time. It's possible it will make salting necessary, but hard to say until we get there. Regardless there will likely be a need for spot salting puddles here and there.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

OC&D;1564126 said:


> So who wants to bet that everything evaporates before it freezes dashing my chance to shake salt?


You'll be shaking plenty of salt tonight


----------



## ryde307

We are salting everything tonight.


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;1564072 said:


> He has one of the ski-doo's I believe it is the second or third one.


Well since they are all ski doos but one, I did figure that much out.


----------



## ryde307

TKLAWN;1564056 said:


> Which sleds yours?


I dont know how to multi quote but first the 5th from right is mine. 
08 ski doo summit 800 154. Has a 860 big bore and a far amount of other goodies.
Otherwise in the pic is 3 2013 800 summits 3 2010's and another 08 then the arctic cat on the end. My sled is for sale if anyone is interested.

To polarismalibu we goto 2 of the same places.It costs around $600 per trip.

If anyone ever wants to go and has a sled anyone is welcome with.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Headed out tonight. Got 3 calls earlier and decided I would just hit them now.

It'll be less to do in the morning when the rest of the calls come in.


----------



## BossPlow614

I need to go pick up some salt.....


Ryde, I may take you up on that offer in a couple years. My dad sold his snowmobile in 2002 to buy my brothers and I 65s and it's been moto since. But he had always said I'd probably like riding snowmobiles, especially on my own, I only got to ride with my dad as I was too young (11) to ride a 500. After I buy a house and a toy hauler of my own and a couple new dirtbikes I'll probably buy a snowmobile, I normally hate the cold but I think riding powder in the mtns would be fun. I don't think I'd be climbing that cliff though.


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;1564145 said:


> I dont know how to multi quote but first the 5th from right is mine.
> 08 ski doo summit 800 154. Has a 860 big bore and a far amount of other goodies.
> Otherwise in the pic is 3 2013 800 summits 3 2010's and another 08 then the arctic cat on the end. My sled is for sale if anyone is interested.
> 
> To polarismalibu we goto 2 of the same places.It costs around $600 per trip.
> 
> If anyone ever wants to go and has a sled anyone is welcome with.


You guys ever need another trailer I have an open 22' Trition snowmobile trailer.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Any of you guys a fan of PA and Dubay in the late 90's-mid 00's, Dubay has been rehired by 1500ESPN for the 9-12 snow.

He'll be going against his old partner PA, who's show has suffered since Dubay left 5+/- years ago.


----------



## IDST

LwnmwrMan22;1564172 said:


> Any of you guys a fan of PA and Dubay in the late 90's-mid 00's, Dubay has been rehired by 1500ESPN for the 9-12 snow.
> 
> He'll be going against his old partner PA, who's show has suffered since Dubay left 5+/- years ago.


I miss the ol pa and dubay show.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1564172 said:


> Any of you guys a fan of PA and Dubay in the late 90's-mid 00's, Dubay has been rehired by 1500ESPN for the 9-12 snow.
> 
> He'll be going against his old partner PA, who's show has suffered since Dubay left 5+/- years ago.


So he's done smoking crack?

I get bored with Paul Allen now, too much Vikings talk. Love the Vikes but 15 hours a week from PA is too much. And he says Honey too much.


----------



## Polarismalibu

ryde307;1564145 said:


> I dont know how to multi quote but first the 5th from right is mine.
> 08 ski doo summit 800 154. Has a 860 big bore and a far amount of other goodies.
> Otherwise in the pic is 3 2013 800 summits 3 2010's and another 08 then the arctic cat on the end. My sled is for sale if anyone is interested.
> 
> To polarismalibu we goto 2 of the same places.It costs around $600 per trip.
> 
> If anyone ever wants to go and has a sled anyone is welcome with.


$600 is worth every penny! You guys wouldn't be able to keep up with me RMK if I went wesport


----------



## 4x4Farmer

down graded to winter weather advisory...knew it was to good to be true. That map I made is looking to be about right with the 1" in Fargo.


----------



## SSS Inc.

4x4Farmer;1564239 said:


> down graded to winter weather advisory...knew it was to good to be true. That map I made is looking to be about right with the 1" in Fargo.


Looking at the radar and models earlier today I was wondering how Fargo would fair. Best of luck meeting your trigger.

Still 41 degrees in S. Mpls.


----------



## unit28

The I-35 express still keeping its frontal boundary alive
Sat high temps will be upper 30's as its still 36 here


----------



## Polarismalibu

It's snowing in Eden Prairie now


----------



## 60Grit

Snowed enough to cover the driveway quick in Carver


----------



## Polarismalibu

Went from 38 out to 25 in less then twenty minutes when that snow shower came threw.


----------



## TKLAWN

It must have gotten windy before it got cold because everything is completely dry here.


----------



## ryde307

Lots of dry stuff. The wind is cold as hell. Somestuff looks dry but hss an ice film also.


----------



## OC&D

As I suspected, most things dried out before it built any ice. Granted, I went out and salted anyhow, since there were areas here and there where there was enough standing water to create a problem. They're talking some precip on Tuesday or Wednesday now, so since I salted everything, the residual salt may take care of anything we get. Sadly, that may give me nothing to do those days.

I woke up at three and it was 38F, by five it was 16F. Over a twenty degree drop in two hours! The damn wind is howling too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I don't know. Driving around this morning looking for ice, the snow pack REALLY dwindled these last couple of days. It's the middle of January and nothing really in the forecast. 

I've got about 2" of snow left on my roof from the 16" we had in December.

The closer we get to Feb and into Feb, that sun just gets that much higher, the ground starts thawing out around the edges, it just takes that much more snow to add up to anything to work with.

With how dry we were last summer / fall, each day that goes by seems to show we are still in that pattern with nothing to break it.


----------



## 4x4Farmer

I was right on the money! We got 1" out of this hyped up storm they talked about all week! Pushed though everything starting at 3am. Have some cleanups tonight as the wind is still blowing. Made some pretty good drifts in spots though with 35mph winds although I kinda wanted 5ft deep drifts instead of 1ft. Oh well. Off to bed.


----------



## OC&D

4x4Farmer;1564536 said:


> I was right on the money! We got 1" out of this hyped up storm they talked about all week! Pushed though everything starting at 3am. Have some cleanups tonight as the wind is still blowing. Made some pretty good drifts in spots though with 35mph winds although I kinda wanted 5ft deep drifts instead of 1ft. Oh well. Off to bed.


That sucks. At least you got to wear the rust of the edges.


----------



## BossPlow614

The difference is crazy, just 80 miles north in Grand Forks they got pounded.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS How is the Ice Rink holding up??


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1564663 said:


> SSS How is the Ice Rink holding up??


Good! A little bit of grass showing on the thin end. And with the wind last night the neighbors tree dumped a ton of pine needles that froze into the thing.:realmad: Flooded it and its good again. Took the kids out and froze. At least they only had to walk about five feet to warm up in the house.Thumbs Up


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1564694 said:


> Good! A little bit of grass showing on the thin end. And with the wind last night the neighbors tree dumped a ton of pine needles that froze into the thing.:realmad: Flooded it and its good again. Took the kids out and froze. At least they only had to walk about five feet to warm up in the house.Thumbs Up


Perfect we are all coming to your house to skate


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1564704 said:


> Perfect we are all coming to your house to skate


Sounds good to me as long as you bring the beer. I've got a skate sharpener so everyone can have sharp blades. Speaking of beer is it five yet? 
I've got about ten 7 year old girls coming for a b-day party next week so I better get the rink tuned up a bit more. The kids will start blaming the grass in the one corner if they start falling.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1564720 said:


> Sounds good to me as long as you bring the beer. I've got a skate sharpener so everyone can have sharp blades. Speaking of beer is it five yet?
> I've got about ten 7 year old girls coming for a b-day party next week so I better get the rink tuned up a bit more. The kids will start blaming the grass in the one corner if they start falling.


My son just learned to skate this year and loves it. Now if he would just do it without me holding onto him. Everyday he asks if we can go skating.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1564725 said:


> My son just learned to skate this year and loves it. Now if he would just do it without me holding onto him. Everyday he asks if we can go skating.


That's why I put a rink in the yard. Two of my kids are out there everyday and luckily they can do it on their own now. Holding them up can be a back breaking job especially if they're real little.


----------



## beanz27

I've skated about 3 times. Girlfriend really wants me to do it more but I'm not all that interested lol.


----------



## BossPlow614

How big is the rink? I'm pretty damn good at hockey for someone that never played on a team. I just played at the park at the rink 1/4 from my house with neighbors that all played hockey and football and learned quick. Started at about 8th grade and did it every winter except the last couple but ill pick it back up this year. I loved the feeling of stealing the ball/puck from some cocky jr gold A or jv player and then putting him into the boards and on his a$$.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1564728 said:


> That's why I put a rink in the yard. Two of my kids are out there everyday and luckily they can do it on their own now. Holding them up can be a back breaking job especially if they're real little.


Yeah my son is only 4. But my wife and I both grew up playing hockey so it was just a matter of time.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Being in Minneapolis the rink is only about 20' x 35. Small lots and a few winters ago I added on to the house so the yard shrunk. Plenty big for a 3 and 6 year old though. 

Green: Start em' young. He could play mite hockey next year.Thumbs Up I stuck skates on my middle son when he was just shy of 2. I basically held him up the whole time but he got used to it and held his own last year. Now he does real good on his own (4 in March). You'll love it even more once your son is more comfortable on his own(easier on the back too).


----------



## BossPlow614

Anyone else watching supercross live tonight?


----------



## Green Grass

EmJayDub;1564979 said:


> Anyone else watching supercross live tonight?


Nope Monsters Inc


----------



## AuroraMSP

EmJayDub;1564979 said:


> Anyone else watching supercross live tonight?


Forgot all about it. Dalton Carlson was suppose to race tonite. Gonna have to google the results...


----------



## BossPlow614

Yeah he raced, made it to the night's show, 13th in the heat and top 10 in lcq I believe. You know him? I grew up riding & racing with him and Dustin.


----------



## AuroraMSP

Ya...My son hangs with him, Shermer and gang...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Anyone want to do some sub work? I picked up a few more lots on the south and east side of the metro.


----------



## BossPlow614

I used to hang out with Shermer way back, when we were 10 or 11. Whos your son if you don't mind me asking? 

Polaris, where in the east metro?


----------



## Polarismalibu

EmJayDub;1565087 said:


> I used to hang out with Shermer way back, when we were 10 or 11. Whos your son if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Polaris, where in the east metro?


Sent you a pm


----------



## Green Grass

I guess it is lightly snowing


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1565283 said:


> I guess it is lightly snowing


It's sunny here in southern mn


----------



## scott3430

Just flurries here..............:whistling:


----------



## OC&D

There is nothing more annoying than a dusting of snow.


----------



## AuroraMSP

EmJayDub;1565087 said:


> I used to hang out with Shermer way back, when we were 10 or 11. Whos your son if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Polaris, where in the east metro?


Jordan Reibling


----------



## Greenery

EmJayDub;1564979 said:


> Anyone else watching supercross live tonight?


Ahh forgot all about it. Ill catch the rerun today on speed.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We have about 1/4" so far.


----------



## BossPlow614

It'll be on fuel at 2 or 3 today I believe. 

I do. think I know who he is, havent heard of him 
Aurora, where are you from? I'm usually on my phone when posting here so I cant see location.


----------



## BossPlow614

Make that Speed channel at 2.


----------



## ryde307

Just watched it on dvr. Some good racing.


----------



## BossPlow614

Definitely an uncharacteristic ride for Dungey though. I was also bummed when Jason Anderson crashed in the lcq. I like him, hes always had a sweet riding style. How about Davalos' crash?


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1565085 said:


> Anyone want to do some sub work? I picked up a few more lots on the south and east side of the metro.


Possibly send me a pm and let me know what cities and area


----------



## CityGuy

Any thoughts on the possible snow this week? Looks like a few chances of light stuff.


----------



## BossPlow614

I think maybe half an inch is what's forecasted, so maybe some salting for me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Did you guys really not get any snow today towards the cities?

It's been snow here just north of Forest Lake all day. 

Not enough to plow, but we're starting to creep towards 1/2".

If there's nothing towards the cities, I won't run down there to do my zero tolerance accounts.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1565614 said:


> Did you guys really not get any snow today towards the cities?
> 
> It's been snow here just north of Forest Lake all day.
> 
> Not enough to plow, but we're starting to creep towards 1/2".
> 
> If there's nothing towards the cities, I won't run down there to do my zero tolerance accounts.


We got just over a dusting out here.


----------



## Ranger620

Snowed this morning for a while but just a dusting (corcoran/Maple Grove). Got a call from a retail account in **** rapids they want me to salt all there locations tonight after they close. Just a dusting is what they had too.


----------



## BossPlow614

A dusting in Champlin. Not enough to salt tonight, what is left from Friday night melted everything.


----------



## ryde307

Hardly anything in chan Minnetonka area.


----------



## unit28

Back in ER...grrr


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1565682 said:


> Back in ER...grrr


Scalloped potato's accident again??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We will see who's salt works tonight with a low below zero.

Just put down 8 bags of Northern Salt's salt.

First time I've used their salt. Used to running ThawMaster from JDL.

First impressions was decent, I will swing back in a couple.of hours after the other properties.


----------



## Camden

unit28;1565682 said:


> Back in ER...grrr





SSS Inc.;1565774 said:


> Scalloped potato's accident again??


He meant Elk River, didn't he??


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1565818 said:


> He meant Elk River, didn't he??


I kind of thought so but around Christmas he mentioned he had to take his daughter I think to the E.R. She sliced her hand open. I hope its Elk River.Thumbs Up


----------



## AuroraMSP

I'm located in Champlin like you. Near the Dayton border by the dog park.

Keep me posted on how that Northern Salt worked. Planning on getting some beginning of the week.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I just ran through my second property. Both are in the Maplewood area, about 3 miles apart as the crow flies.

Sidewalks only, clean concrete, no hardpack. It took about 5 minutes for the snow to show meltdown with Northern's salt. It's been about 20 minutes here at the second property and I still don't have patches of bare concrete like I did at the first property.

Both are rated to-5, so I'm comparing comparable products.

One thing I like about the Thaw products from JDL is they are tinted. Northern's salt is a peach color, hard to see.

Northern's price is 1.40 cheaper per bag per pallet price than I'm paying at JDL.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I should clarify. About 1/4 of snow on the sidewalks. When I said clear concrete I meant we weren't trying to melt anything down but today's snow.


----------



## BossPlow614

I use menards Natural Sallt. White 80 lb bags for 7.50 or so each. Much cheaper than anything else I've found and it works very well. 

Aurora, I see. I actually have a couple landscape maint. clients over there. One on the champlin side and one in that new development in Dayton.


----------



## AuroraMSP

Now that I think about it, I think it was your guys that started doing my new neighbors house...


----------



## BossPlow614

Doing what exactly? Only did shrub trimming at the one in champlin this past fall and mowing, shrub trimming, & a fall clean up at the one in Dayton, but am going to push for both to do full service landscape maintenance this year. You may see an EDDM postcard from my company through the neighborhood in Spring, I'm sending it on a couple different routes within the southwest side of the Champlin.


----------



## AuroraMSP

Hmm...Preserve Ln.?


----------



## BossPlow614

Basswood Ln.


----------



## AuroraMSP

Ah...that's the street behind me. Thought it was you in the fall that did the cleanup next door. 11516 Preserve would be a home to contact. They moved in at the end of the fall. Hired someone that mowed a few times and did the fall cleanup.


----------



## BossPlow614

Hey thanks for the info, sounds good, ill definitely get some marketing material over that way.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1565774 said:


> Scalloped potato's accident again??


wish it were Elk River..

face plant into door frame=

huge forehead hematoma {missing temple by an nth} and fresh exfoliated face,
peeling back some 1/2 dollar sized skin from cheeck


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1566070 said:


> wish it were Elk River..
> 
> face plant into door frame=
> 
> huge forehead hematoma {missing temple by an nth} and fresh exfoliated face,
> peeling back some 1/2 dollar sized skin from cheeck


Ouch. That sounds like it hurts. Did they stitch you back together?


----------



## ryde307

Ouch hope yoy get better soon. Sounds like it hurts.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Per JohnDee..... good luck to you guys that want snow.


----------



## BossPlow614

Is that sarcasm?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

John Dee 10 day forcast, line from Grand Forks to Hinkley going North 1-4" possible. That same line South to a line Fergus Falls to Marine on St. Croix trace to 1" and that line South NOTHING. Happy relaxing


----------



## OC&D

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1566237 said:


> John Dee 10 day forcast, line from Grand Forks to Hinkley going North 1-4" possible. That same line South to a line Fergus Falls to Marine on St. Croix trace to 1" and that line South NOTHING. Happy relaxing


Looking earlier today, I think the best I can hope for is maybe a little salt action.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1566215 said:


> Per JohnDee..... good luck to you guys that want snow.


Thanks:waving:

I'm putting my faith in a strong middle to late February followed by an above average March. Its happened before. Sometimes we get hammered in December and January with nothing to follow. The latter is preferable because at least you know your doing alright when the snow stops in Feb but I'll take a brutal blow late in the year if I have too. I'm not giving up until I see 50's in the forecastThumbs Up

I would plow for free right now just to get out of the house. My daycare I'm running is starting to take its toll on my mental health.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I too don't mind the Feb/ March snowfalls. The 1/4" we saw yesterday you don't even fret about cause they just melt.

Everyone starts getting spring fever and the customers are more worried about getting the yard / property back in shape.

Got notice on Friday of another commercial property of mine went into foreclosure. Dealing with a new realty office now, hopefully I can open some more doors.


----------



## justinsp

SSS Inc.;1566246 said:


> Thanks:waving:
> 
> I would plow for free right now just to get out of the house. My daycare I'm running is starting to take its toll on my mental health.


I am in the same boat as you right now. I have 2 boys - 4 and 2 and I am about to go loco I have been home with them every day since fall cleanups finished. I lucked out today. I talked my stay at home neighbor to watch them one day/week so today is the first day with out them:redbounce. Typically I hate plowing snow but this year I have actually enjoyed it just to get away.


----------



## BossPlow614

If I had the money this year I'd be in FL racing the Winter motocross series. It's not like I'd miss anything.


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1566246 said:


> Thanks:waving:
> 
> I'm putting my faith in a strong middle to late February followed by an above average March. Its happened before. Sometimes we get hammered in December and January with nothing to follow. The latter is preferable because at least you know your doing alright when the snow stops in Feb but I'll take a brutal blow late in the year if I have too. I'm not giving up until I see 50's in the forecastThumbs Up
> 
> *I would plow for free right now just to get out of the house. My daycare I'm running is starting to take its toll on my mental health*.


that's why I work on cars in the winter, get me out of the house and the wife dosent want to kill me


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1566153 said:


> Ouch. That sounds like it hurts. Did they stitch you back together?


Dr said the face usually heals very fast, 
so just a cleanup and cut the flap of skin off.
said the goose egg will go down but major bruising aroung the eye will
begin.

picture a zombie that's been smacked with a 2x4
looks bad but it don't hurt


----------



## unit28

yohas and barlow's head are going to explode around
2-6-13


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

They are being fired?

Or are they going to walk into a door jamb too?? 





Too soon???


----------



## waterboy

yuhas is deciding whether or not to come out, and Barlow is trying ti figure out why people call him Karen instead of Ken... Those answers will be revealed


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CC Aurora.....

Just checked both of those properties that I salted last night.

My ThawMaster property still has quite a bit of Rock Salt sized pieces on the sidewalk. I knew that was going to happen as I slightly over salted with the cooler temps forecast.

The property that I used Northern's salt, there is residual there as well, but it's much smaller pieces. This is something that I am looking for, as this is a Senior Living community and many of them use walkers or wheelchairs and I was looking for a material that would leave some residual, but smaller pieces to not hinder the movements of the residents.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1566341 said:


> They are being fired?


like the 6th I'm looking at
that's wishful thinking {sometimes}

doorjambs beware


----------



## 4x4Farmer

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1566237 said:


> John Dee 10 day forcast, line from Grand Forks to Hinkley going North 1-4" possible. That same line South to a line Fergus Falls to Marine on St. Croix trace to 1" and that line South NOTHING. Happy relaxing


as usual....to the north!


----------



## TKLAWN

waterboy;1566365 said:


> yuhas is deciding whether or not to come out, and Barlow is trying ti figure out why people call him Karen instead of Ken... Those answers will be revealed


Stay tuned:laughing:


----------



## AuroraMSP

LwnmwrMan22;1566369 said:


> CC Aurora.....
> 
> Just checked both of those properties that I salted last night.
> 
> My ThawMaster property still has quite a bit of Rock Salt sized pieces on the sidewalk. I knew that was going to happen as I slightly over salted with the cooler temps forecast.
> 
> The property that I used Northern's salt, there is residual there as well, but it's much smaller pieces. This is something that I am looking for, as this is a Senior Living community and many of them use walkers or wheelchairs and I was looking for a material that would leave some residual, but smaller pieces to not hinder the movements of the residents.


Thanks for the update... I'm going tomorrow to pick up some salt from Northern.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Unit -

Why do you think they're getting canned??


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1566246 said:


> Thanks:waving:
> 
> I'm putting my faith in a strong middle to late February followed by an above average March. Its happened before. Sometimes we get hammered in December and January with nothing to follow. The latter is preferable because at least you know your doing alright when the snow stops in Feb but I'll take a brutal blow late in the year if I have too. I'm not giving up until I see 50's in the forecastThumbs Up
> 
> I would plow for free right now just to get out of the house. *My daycare I'm running is starting to take its toll on my mental health*.


Perfect I will drop my kids off tomorrow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1566639 said:


> Perfect I will drop my kids off tomorrow.


Send them with their skates as that's my main activity except for the baby which can't crawl yet. Maybe next year for him.Thumbs Up My prices are pretty steep so bring lots of cash. Best part of the day is when the wife gets home. 
I'm starting to think there is some very urgent repair work needing to be done on our asphalt equipment and street sweepers.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1566688 said:


> Send them with their skates as that's my main activity except for the baby which can't crawl yet. Maybe next year for him.Thumbs Up My prices are pretty steep so bring lots of cash. Best part of the day is when the wife gets home.
> I'm starting to think there is some very urgent repair work needing to be done on our asphalt equipment and street sweepers.


The 6 month old can't skate yet. You want to get out my driveway needs to be fixed. Spent all my money on my wife and kids hospital bills so I can't afford your daycare.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1566714 said:


> The 6 month old can't skate yet. You want to get out my driveway needs to be fixed. Spent all my money on my wife and kids hospital bills so I can't afford your daycare.


We don't do driveways but we are out in your neck of the woods several days every summer (Winsted, Lester Prairie). I think they are close to you. 
Last winter was great. Oldest was at school and I had my three year old help finish the basement(had him shooting a trim gun **with supervision**). Much like you I have a 7 month old now with teeth coming in. I cycle through the swings, bouncy things and diaper changes about 50 times a day. I'm pretty sure this wasn't my calling.

Bring on some snow!!


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1566740 said:


> We don't do driveways but we are out in your neck of the woods several days every summer (Winsted, Lester Prairie). I think they are close to you.
> Last winter was great. Oldest was at school and I had my three year old help finish the basement(had him shooting a trim gun **with supervision**). Much like you I have a 7 month old now with teeth coming in. I cycle through the swings, bouncy things and diaper changes about 50 times a day. I'm pretty sure this wasn't my calling.
> 
> Bring on some snow!!


Winsted and Lester are with in 10 minutes of me. My 4son year old is helping me finish the basement but the 6 month old is making it difficult. I know this is not my calling.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1566742 said:


> Winsted and Lester are with in 10 minutes of me.


I recall working in Waverly at one time or another. We always drive through Plato so we miss your area.


Green Grass;1566742 said:


> My 4son year old is helping me finish the basement but the 6 month old is making it difficult. I know this is not my calling.


I hear ya. I had a whole list of projects i was going to do. Gave up on all of them for now anyway. The things that I do around the house don't work well with babies apparently. The middle kid was born in the winter a few years ago so my wife was home. I managed to add a second story addition to our current house while the rest of the family was at the old house 5 blocks away. That seemed to work better for me.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1566771 said:


> I recall working in Waverly at one time or another. We always drive through Plato so we miss your area.
> 
> I hear ya. I had a whole list of projects i was going to do. Gave up on all of them for now anyway. The things that I do around the house don't work well with babies apparently. The middle kid was born in the winter a few years ago so my wife was home. I managed to add a second story addition to our current house while the rest of the family was at the old house 5 blocks away. That seemed to work better for me.


That sounds much better. What does the Wife do?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1566776 said:


> That sounds much better. What does the Wife do?


She works in a research lab at the UofM(Scientist). I really have know idea what she does exactly but she leaves in the morning and eventually comes home.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1566817 said:


> She works in a research lab at the UofM(Scientist). I really have know idea what she does exactly but she leaves in the morning and eventually comes home.


So she is smarter then all of us.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1566819 said:


> So she is smarter then all of us.


Book smart maybe. She admits that I have the Street Smarts Thumbs Up. Trust me when I say that it sounds fancier than it really is. She always tells me I could do her job with a few days of training.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1566843 said:


> Book smart maybe. She admits that I have the Street Smarts Thumbs Up. Trust me when I say that it sounds fancier than it really is. She always tells me I could do her job with a few days of training.


Couldn't we ALL do our wives' jobs with just a few days training?? wesport

Just don't let her read this, thank you.


----------



## BossPlow614

I think the only bright side to not getting any snow is my truck's front end parts are getting hardly any wear.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1566894 said:


> Couldn't we ALL do our wives' jobs with just a few days training?? wesport
> 
> Just don't let her read this, thank you.


No I couldn't she works at the U hospital and does transplant after care.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1566894 said:


> Couldn't we ALL do our wives' jobs with just a few days training?? wesport
> 
> Just don't let her read this, thank you.


My wife has an MBA in finance and is the treasurer for an insurance company. What she can do with Microsoft Excel alone would take at least a year to teach a knuckle-dragger like me.

NWS says a 40% chance of snow tonight but gives no totals. I'm betting a dusting if anything, but who knows?

I actually had a dream last night that we were supposed to get some snow overnight but I gave up listening to the forecasters and I didn't think it would amount to anything. I went to bed, and when I woke up at 8 AM the next day there was 2 1/2" on the ground! It was at that point I was actually jolted awake from this dream and had to jump out of bed and look outside only to discover that the real nightmare is the barren, snowless wasteland this has become.


----------



## OC&D

EmJayDub;1566938 said:


> I think the only bright side to not getting any snow is my truck's front end parts are getting hardly any wear.


That's a down side for me. I want to get on wearing that stuff out so I can have it replaced under warranty the first time!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1567040 said:


> My wife has an MBA in finance and is the treasurer for an insurance company. What she can do with Microsoft Excel alone would take at least a year to teach a knuckle-dragger like me.
> 
> *NWS says a 40% chance of snow tonight but gives no totals. I'm betting a dusting if anything, but who knows?*
> 
> I actually had a dream last night that we were supposed to get some snow overnight but I gave up listening to the forecasters and I didn't think it would amount to anything. I went to bed, and when I woke up at 8 AM the next day there was 2 1/2" on the ground! It was at that point I was actually jolted awake from this dream and had to jump out of bed and look outside only to discover that the real nightmare is the barren, snowless wasteland this has become.


You have to get up by Forest Lake before they mention accumulation. Tonight and tomorrow morning they post less than 1/2" possible for us.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Had a slip and fall on Sunday at a senior townhome in WBL.

I'm on my way to meet with the property manager now.

They have (3) 4' sections of sidewalk that are lower than the ground around them, so the rain on Thursday / Friday, coupled with the 1/4" of snow on Sunday hid the ice that formed from the rain.

Hopefully I can land some concrete / landscaping for the spring.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1567084 said:


> You have to get up by Forest Lake before they mention accumulation. Tonight and tomorrow morning they post less than 1/2" possible for us.


Then I am right in figuring for a dusting at best for me, and even less possibly for my accounts to the South.


----------



## Camden

I couldn't do my wife's "job" either. There's no way I could sleep in until noon every day, go shopping without any regard for how much something costs and then complain when my husband has to work on weekends because it snowed.


----------



## 4x4Farmer

60% chance for us tonight. It says up to a inch....so im sure this time we will get 3.


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;1567112 said:


> I couldn't do my wife's "job" either. There's no way I could sleep in until noon every day, go shopping without any regard for how much something costs and then complain when my husband has to work on weekends because it snowed.


That is a job I could handle!


----------



## IDST

St. Louis park is pre treating roads 
Wtg!?


----------



## Green Grass

jagext;1567141 said:


> St. Louis park is pre treating roads
> Wtg!?


Waconia did yesterday and today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jagext;1567141 said:


> St. Louis park is pre treating roads
> Wtg!?


In the name of safety.....


----------



## BossPlow614

^not in the of the safety of our bank accounts. 

Looks like champlin pretreated the main drags through the city. Saw the noon news, 2 different bands of snow will come through. The north metro may get near an inch of snow. At this point I'd be happy with that. I can do half my accounts.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Don't get too excited. NWS has less than 1/2" for Forest Lake to **** Rapids. JohnDee barely has us in the trace-1" shading.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Anyone else having trouble getting on the NWS website?


----------



## 60Grit

No troubles with their website here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

No. I was just looking at the midwest radar.

It's a healthy blob of snow moving through ND right now, but a couple of things....

It's not a HUGE blob, but it does have some darker greens in it.

Secondly, it sure looks to me like it's going to hit southern MN moreso than northern MN.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1567424 said:


> Secondly, it sure looks to me like it's going to hit southern MN moreso than northern MN.


You're right, that thing needs to take a turn quick if its going well north of the metro. NWS noted that is should fall apart fairly quickly as the cold front picks up the warm front, moves it somewhere else and ultimately goes north. There are a lot of clippers sliding through the state this week. These are the storms where the forecast can be off an inch and you get enough to plow so maybe by Sunday my lots will have a couple inches of accumulation.Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

I am supposed to go out of town for a wedding this weekend its looking like I will be fine as of now. I just hate leaving town during the winter.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

They can add up real quick when it starts to get colder.


----------



## mnlefty

qualitycut;1567496 said:


> I am supposed to go out of town for a wedding this weekend its looking like I will be fine as of now. st hate leaving town during the winter.


Same here. Wife and kids are off for MLK day so we're looking at a long weekend at the in-laws. FIL and I are thinking about heading for Red Lake fishing... looked pretty safe a few days ago, now there's just enough chance to make me a teeny bit nervous.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1567527 said:


> They can add up real quick when it starts to get colder.


There was a "storm" two years ago that came out of nowhere and magically added up to 2" of the fluffiest stuff I have ever seen in the middle of the day. You never know, they say an inch and we get two.... technically they weren't that far off but it can make a world of difference to those of us that plow.

Quality: I'm with ya on leaving town in the winter. Last time I did it snowed 3 times in 3 days. Nothing in the forecast when I left. Come to think of it I don't leave town in the summer anymore either.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We had a storm blow through the middle of the night about 3-4 years ago.

It came through like a t-storm line, long and skinny, but it was red in the middle. Snow 2" in under an hour.

I called all of my buddies and got them out of bed. One was pissed at me cause he'd just gone to bed about an 1/2 hour before the snow started and said I was nuts, until he looked outside and crapped his pants.

BTW, all that snow DID go south in ND, but y'all might want to watch what is developing near Warroad. It ain't another hockey rivalry.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Not sure what happened to the other Blob in ND but it seems to have vanished. Now there is a new blob with some dark green and it looks to be headed right towards you LwnmwrMan22


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1567597 said:


> We had a storm blow through the middle of the night about 3-4 years ago.
> 
> It came through like a t-storm line, long and skinny, but it was red in the middle. Snow 2" in under an hour.
> 
> I called all of my buddies and got them out of bed. One was pissed at me cause he'd just gone to bed about an 1/2 hour before the snow started and said I was nuts, until he looked outside and crapped his pants.
> 
> BTW, all that snow DID go south in ND, but y'all might want to watch what is developing near Warroad. It ain't another hockey rivalry.


I have night mares similar to that. Go to bed and wake up with a ton of snow. I have one or more every week. Hate that.


----------



## scott3430

I don't leave town for more then a couple of hours at the most. I set my alarm if there is any chance of snow, like tonite.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1567658 said:


> Not sure what happened to the other Blob in ND but it seems to have vanished. Now there is a new blob with some dark green and it looks to be headed right towards you LwnmwrMan22


Not anymore... just got sheared off.

Looks like a late night of Black Ops 2.... waiting...


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1567713 said:


> Not anymore... just got sheared off.
> 
> Looks like a late night of Black Ops 2.... waiting...


What happened???


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1567713 said:


> Not anymore... just got sheared off.
> 
> Looks like a late night of Black Ops 2.... waiting...


Do you play live? Whats games do you play on there? It seems to be my new winter hobby,


----------



## cbservicesllc

Didn't catch the 10pm news. Whats the latest?


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1567748 said:


> Didn't catch the 10pm news. Whats the latest?


.5 to 1 that was on fox


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1567731 said:


> What happened???


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## BossPlow614

When will it be starting?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If anyone is checking in, there is freezing drizzle in Forest Lake to the point the wipers have a hard time keeping up.


----------



## justinsp

LwnmwrMan22;1567835 said:


> If anyone is checking in, there is freezing drizzle in Forest Lake to the point the wipers have a hard time keeping up.


Very light flurries in Plymouth


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Nothing on the ground in WBL other than a VERY thin layer of ice.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

About 1/4 to 13" has fallen since 5 am.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Just got back in, light coating in Maple Grove, New Brighton, and **** Rapids. Just enough to salt, shovel if you want to make it harder on yourself... :laughing:

On another note, I always like shopping around for salt and I need another pallet... any suggestions? I thought about trying Northern Salt's NorthPro or NorthPro+...

Thanks in advance for the input!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm on my way to the property where I spread Northern's Pro after a 1/4" of snow on Sunday.

I'll report back my findings.

There was quite a bit of residual. I'll be interested if this melted off or not.


----------



## SSS Inc.

1/8" in s. mpls.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

There's another 1/3" of snow here. You can tell where I salted and where I didn't. With that said, I'm going to run the backpack blower, clear off the snow that is left and put down another light layer of salt.

If there wasn't a slip and fall here on Sunday, I would probably just leave this one and let the residual take care of the snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Now I'm at the townhomes that I did last Sunday with my usual salt, 3 miles from the first. There was much better melt with the residual from Northern Pro than the ThawMaster from JDL.

ThawMaster left rock salt behind, and I have melt around those pieces, but there was better overall melt from the Northern Salt


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hmm...

NWS:

This Afternoon Snow likely, mainly after 4pm. Cloudy, with a temperature falling to around 26 by 5pm. Northwest wind 9 to 11 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. Total daytime snow accumulation of less than one inch possible.

Tonight Snow likely, mainly before 7pm. Cloudy during the early evening, then clearing, with a low around 1. Wind chill values between -5 and -10. North northwest wind 5 to 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible. 


1.5" Maybe?????????


----------



## ryde307

I hope so. I am bored and want to push something.


----------



## BossPlow614

ryde307;1568029 said:


> I hope so. I am bored and want to push something.


Agreed. Hopefully this will actually produce some snow.


----------



## TKLAWN

Snowing pretty good. Pavement temps are pretty warm though.


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1568053 said:


> Snowing pretty good. Pavement temps are pretty warm though.


Just our luck. The temps should start falling fairly soon. I heard its already in the teens at the Dakotas/MN border. NWS said it wasn't going to happen until after 4p.m. but it sure looks to be filling in. If it could just inch a little North

Come on 1.5" of fluff.


----------



## waterboy

lay everybody off and call these guys and ill still make money
http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/lbs/3531566361.html


----------



## unit28

my head hurts, we'll wish you southern boys good luck tonight


----------



## ryde307

Wow that must be someone playing a joke on a friend using there contact info or something. 
I have done that with a friends car said its forsale half price because of divorce and want it gone before the wife gets it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

waterboy;1568064 said:


> lay everybody off and call these guys and ill still make money
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/lbs/3531566361.html


My favorite line is: "We love the work and desperately want to be the cheapest in town. QUOTES ARE NEGOTIABLE!!!" Willing to negotiate down from $12 doesn't leave much.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1568026 said:


> Hmm...
> 
> NWS:
> 
> This Afternoon Snow likely, mainly after 4pm. Cloudy, with a temperature falling to around 26 by 5pm. Northwest wind 9 to 11 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. Total daytime snow accumulation of less than one inch possible.
> 
> Tonight Snow likely, mainly before 7pm. Cloudy during the early evening, then clearing, with a low around 1. Wind chill values between -5 and -10. North northwest wind 5 to 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible.
> 
> 1.5" Maybe?????????


Did you mean 1.5 flakes??

All the stuff.in ND just disappeared from the radar.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1568078 said:


> Did you mean 1.5 flakes??
> 
> All the stuff.in ND just disappeared from the radar.


I can dream can't I? It would have been a stretch but stranger things have happened. NWS changed their forecast for me like three times so far today. They are still calling for less than an inch after 3pm. Not sure where that snow is coming from but we'll see. Just a few flakes to clean up the neighborhood is all I'm asking for now. Nice looking stuff on radar from Willmar to the SE. To far south for me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I don't think many forecasters have a real idea of what's going on.

About 2 hours ago, NWS puts on Facebook to expect a slow communte for the evening rush.

No sooner do they post that, and the snow skips over Alex and heads straight for Hutchinson.

I suppose it could redevelop to the north somewhat??


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1568099 said:


> I don't think many forecasters have a real idea of what's going on.
> 
> About 2 hours ago, NWS puts on Facebook to expect a slow communte for the evening rush.
> 
> No sooner do they post that, and the snow skips over Alex and heads straight for Hutchinson.
> 
> I suppose it could redevelop to the north somewhat??


Not sure what they are doing exactly. They must be expecting something to develop over the metro because their not backing off of it for my area.

They just posted this Hazardous weather outlook:

.DAY ONE...THIS AFTERNOON AND TONIGHT

LIGHT SNOW WILL CONTINUE TO MOVE ACROSS MINNESOTA THIS AFTERNOON
AND MOVE INTO WISCONSIN DURING THE EVENING. SNOW ACCUMULATIONS UP
TO ONE INCH WILL BE POSSIBLE...BUT MUCH OF THIS WILL FALL SLIGHTLY
BEFORE AND DURING THE EVENING COMMUTE IN THE TWIN CITIES...WHICH
MAY LEAD TO DIFFICULT TRAVEL CONDITIONS.

But they also just posted this: Short term forecast
.NOW...
LIGHT SNOW IS FALLING ACROSS THE TWIN CITY METRO AREA...AND MOVING
INTO WESTERN WISCONSIN.

MOST OF THE SNOW IS LOCATED SOUTH OF I-94...FROM ST CLOUD TO THE
TWIN CITIES AND EAU CLAIRE WISCONSIN.

A TRACE UP TO A HALF INCH OF NEW SNOW IS EXPECTED THIS AFTERNOON.

SNOW IS ENDING IN WESTERN MINNESOTA OR TAPERING TO FLURRIES...THIS
TREND IS EXPECTED TO FOLLOW OVER MINNESOTA BETWEEN NOW AND 400 PM.

$$


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

One of these times, I'm going to email and ask if it's the same guy that posts info to the website?? Or if it's multiple people and they don't read what others have posted.

Djaugsch has noted before that the late evening updates will almost always up totals forecasted that were previously posted, but then when the first shift guys come back to work in the morning they drop the totals back down.

I suppose it's all in how people read the data and interpret. Maybe they purposely post conflicting reports and let bar tabs ride on who was right.


----------



## BossPlow614

ryde307;1568073 said:


> Wow that must be someone playing a joke on a friend using there contact info or something.
> I have done that with a friends car said its forsale half price because of divorce and want it gone before the wife gets it.


I've done that before except with a free canoe. Pretty funny...until it's done to you.


----------



## unit28

saw a whole clipper line disapear and started to wrap up within the yellow cr.
there were two parallel lines there earlier

Also seemed lke the mass of cold air knocked down the line near Alx.
as the cold air blob was moving down too, blk arrw.

seems to be shearing off the top near the cities?


----------



## 60Grit

3/4" in Jordan/Carver already. Everything is white again


----------



## Shop's Lawn

just a 1/4 inch over here in hudson,wi- maybe we will get one push in Jan yet?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Anything in Eden Prairie?


----------



## ryde307

Chanhassen is just wet and starting to turn white. My paver driveway is white but always is the first to get covered.


----------



## ryde307

I was just in EP same as chan wet and starting to get white but nothing measurable yet.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Barely snowing at all north of Roseville.


----------



## 60Grit

ryde307;1568163 said:


> I was just in EP same as chan wet and starting to get white but nothing measurable yet.


Yea, the metro traffic cameras just show everything wet. There's an inch on my asphalt driveway now.

ryde, do you have a sled for riding around here?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sooo... about that snow for this evening....?????

I'm a little peeved. I purposely didn't put any salt on the sidewalks I cleaned off this morning, I was waiting for the next round of snow to drop, then clean that off, THEN salt.

Now it looks like I'll have to drive back down to WBL this evening after American Idol and check some sidewalks. 

Hopefully it's windy enough and they dried off, much like the parking lots after the rain last Friday night.


----------



## ryde307

CJ's Outdoor;1568186 said:


> Yea, the metro traffic cameras just show everything wet. There's an inch on my asphalt driveway now.
> 
> ryde, do you have a sled for riding around here?


Nor right now I can ride my mountain sled but its not great. Looking at a few right now though to race cross country and trail ride.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Its snowing real good is S. Mpls. Just wish it would last longer than 10 minutes. The little green blob on radar is almost through my hoodprsport. I bet it gets real slippery tonight with a low of 2 degrees.


----------



## CityGuy

Well that was short lived.


----------



## unit28

any NWS updates?
l


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1568225 said:


> any NWS updates?
> l


You mean from the 11 am update that SSS posted where they said snow likely, mainly between 4 and 7 pm and made it sound like there could be about 1" accumulation??

What they really meant was snow likely, mainly between noon and 4 pm, with less than a dusting accumulation.

That update??


----------



## unit28

sooo, 
anyone else planning out a spring budget?

For starters I'm going through a couple grand of irrigation inventory.
I brought alot with me from TX.


wait a sec...here comes the sun!
Should clear out {the clouds}well and have quite a bit of sublimation when the winds kick up. That blob of cold air is moving no doubt

I bet we go -5 to -10 tonight around here.
.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1568246 said:


> You mean from the 11 am update that SSS posted where they said snow likely, mainly between 4 and 7 pm and made it sound like there could be about 1" accumulation??
> 
> What they really meant was snow likely, mainly between noon and 4 pm, with less than a dusting accumulation.
> 
> That update??


yeah,
wondering why they changed it last sec after the fact.

Heck it could have been a lil better but, it is what it is.


----------



## 4x4Farmer

Holy crap you guys have been busy today...burned through two pages! We got about a half inch of snow last night so we sanded everything..then at 3am it was 37 degrees out and rained a little..then another band of light snow went through at about 8 this morning when it dropped to 18 degrees so now all the lots have that brown mushy car traffic kinda snow in them so its back out to burn up some more edges tonight I guess.


----------



## scott3430

Well it sounds like the little snows keep you busy with salting work. I'm jealous.


----------



## AuroraMSP

Am I living in the same region as you guys...There isn't a cloud in the sky. Full out blue here in Champlin...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

AuroraMSP;1568265 said:


> Am I living in the same region as you guys...There isn't a cloud in the sky. Full out blue here in Champlin...


Did you get the salt from Northern yet?

I decided today I'm making the switch, at least for 1 pallet. I have about 15 bags left of my other, which is good. I need a couple more checks to get here.


----------



## AuroraMSP

I spent the day trying to remove a starter from one of our really old F250's. Still cant get the last bolt out. The head was so rusty that it rounded off...

I'm planning to get there tomorrow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1568246 said:


> What they really meant was snow likely, mainly between noon and 4 pm, with less than a dusting accumulation.
> 
> That update??


That's funny.Thumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

Thoughts on sunday? They show 40% chance


----------



## unit28

Hamelfire;1568357 said:


> Thoughts on sunday? They show 40% chance


my speculation is the fast and the flurriest continues....

---BTW the updated update short term was posted

400 PM CST WED JAN 16 2013

.NOW...
SNOW HAS ENDED OVER MOST OF MINNESOTA AS OF 400 PM.

{then also removed }...crazy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1568357 said:


> Thoughts on sunday? They show 40% chance


I'm with Unit.

Yesterday they had a 60% chance of snow for us. Even as the snow had passed to the south and west of Forest Lake, the NWS had 50% chance of snow.

It'll be a bunch of waves of energy like today.

A couple of places may get an inch, most places will see snow fall, but that's it.

As it gets colder towards Sunday, the flakes SHOULD get bigger and fluffier.


----------



## Deershack

Anyone going to the gun show in Hastings this wkend?


----------



## qualitycut

Deershack;1568448 said:


> Anyone going to the gun show in Hastings this wkend?


If they bring up the snow chances up and I can't go to the wedding


----------



## Deershack

Let me know. Perhaps we can have a mini meet up with anyone else.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1567992 said:


> Now I'm at the townhomes that I did last Sunday with my usual salt, 3 miles from the first. There was much better melt with the residual from Northern Pro than the ThawMaster from JDL.
> 
> ThawMaster left rock salt behind, and I have melt around those pieces, but there was better overall melt from the Northern Salt


Thanks for the info! I'm going to try out Northern... you think the 'plus' stuff is worth the extra cost?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

When your talking about northern salt, it that a brand or are you getting it at northern tool? I haven't heard of it before and need to get a few more bags til I get bulk for next season.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Northern Salt out of New Brighton.

I personally don't think the plus is worth it.

I used to run PowerThaw from JDL which was rated to-20, much like the Pro Plus from Northern.

I switched to ThawMaster which is rated to -5 like the regular Pro from Northern and it works fine.


----------



## OC&D

Deershack;1568448 said:


> Anyone going to the gun show in Hastings this wkend?


Is that the one at the armory right off of 316? I was at a show a few years back down there.

NWS (among others) low 40's tomorrow. Is it January?


----------



## CityGuy

If I heard right we are supposed to get 1-2 by non tomorrow on ch 9? Something about a warm front.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1568696 said:


> If I heard right we are supposed to get 1-2 by non tomorrow on ch 9? Something about a warm front.


They may have said that but I don't see it. Like OC&D said it may hit 40*. But when the winds kick in later on Saturday it will feel like January again.Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

9's scroll on the bottom said a few flakes tomorrow.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1568702 said:


> They may have said that but I don't see it. Like OC&D said it may hit 40*. But when the winds kick in later on Saturday it will feel like January again.Thumbs Up


I only heard it in the shop and was not able to see the video as to where he was pointing. It may have been for another area.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1568707 said:


> I only heard it in the shop and was not able to see the video as to where he was pointing. It may have been for another area.


I wouldn't doubt that they had it in their forecast. They get a little crazy sometimes when the snowometer starts acting up.


----------



## CityGuy

It was for up north I did hear it right just not for here. Damn. One can only hope.


----------



## qualitycut

So Sss/unit you think we are going to get any snow between tomorrow am and Sunday


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1568752 said:


> So Sss/unit you think we are going to get any snow between tomorrow am and Sunday


snowing in plymouth now. no accum. as of yet:waving:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1568752 said:


> So Sss/unit you think we are going to get any snow between tomorrow am and Sunday


JohnDee shows everything about 50 miles north of us, any accumulation even up to an inch.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm a little anxious about the 1" accounts for today.

This morning, there wasn't anything on NWS about snow. Now they say a "chance flurries" but it's snowing large fluffy flakes.

On the radar the blob is getting bigger, not really going anywhere. I've been from Forest Lake to Maplewood to downtown Minneapolis and there's the same weather.

I'm back in Forest Lake, watching the snow hit the parking lot, and the parking lots are starting to turn white.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1568771 said:


> I'm a little anxious about the 1" accounts for today.
> 
> This morning, there wasn't anything on NWS about snow. Now they say a "chance flurries" but it's snowing large fluffy flakes.
> 
> On the radar the blob is getting bigger, not really going anywhere. I've been from Forest Lake to Maplewood to downtown Minneapolis and there's the same weather.
> 
> I'm back in Forest Lake, watching the snow hit the parking lot, and the parking lots are starting to turn white.


Big flakes in my part of the city. Just got back from Home Depot and its all white there and Target as well. Pretty fluffy stuff and its getting a little stronger on radar. I don't think we'll get an inch though.

Quality, Like LwnmwrMan22 said it all looks North of us. How far away do you have to go, in case the forecast is wrong?


----------



## qualitycut

About 5 hrs going to Illinois.


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;1568795 said:


> About 5 hrs going to Illinois.


Do you have 1" or 2" triggers? Any salting?


----------



## qualitycut

No salting a couple 1 in resis some other 1 in resis that are rehabs then all 2 in residental.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1568791 said:


> Big flakes in my part of the city. Just got back from Home Depot and its all white there and Target as well. Pretty fluffy stuff and its getting a little stronger on radar. I don't think we'll get an inch though.
> 
> Quality, Like LwnmwrMan22 said it all looks North of us. How far away do you have to go, *in case the forecast is wrong*?


**GASP** 

Don't say like that!!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

For anyone that was concerned. Been done snowing in **** Rapids for a while and the sun came out and melted off the trucks and street.


----------



## BossPlow614

I'm going to wash my truck later today. I'm sure it'll snow enough to plow at some point this wknd.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Street and trucks are dry in CR. Deershack I was trying to get my brothers to go to the gun show with me, I was thinking I better get there early.


----------



## NBI Lawn

EmJayDub;1568851 said:


> I'm going to wash my truck later today. I'm sure it'll snow enough to plow at some point this wknd.


With the temps as low as they're going to be it won't snow.

Like others have said, snowed here in Lino Lakes for a couple hours. Large fluffy flakes. Walked into the gym about 11:00 and the roads were white. Walked out at 12:15 and the sun was out and everything was wet.

If this weather continues much longer I am getting into the pet grooming business.


----------



## SSS Inc.

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1568855 said:


> Deershack I was trying to get my brothers to go to the gun show with me, I was thinking I better get there early.


I think a lot of people are in a buying mood. If its anything like some shows I've read about recently, attendance will be through the roof.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Turns out I get to go work anyways. The snow pile I moved a couple of Sundays ago, I was told to move the wrong side. Now I get paid to move the other 1/2.


----------



## BossPlow614

The fat [email protected] (now former) client is at it again! Complaining about the bill being what it is. $180, 3 pushes in the big storm and 1 on dec 28. If they would have done monthly or seasonal, they're still ahead by a $120, $100 each for Nov, Dec, & Jan so far. He basically said the same things as he said a month ago with regards to his lawn and where snow was piled except this time he apparently has 300 properties varying from houses to pizza man franchises. Rightttttt. He also fumbled through his words to try to get me to admit I hit an irrigation head with my plow (doubtful) and I kindly & politely told him that its practically impossible to have that happen, at this point if I don't ever see the money I don't care, hes fired and off the route, I know he lives a sh!tty life becausr 1. Being 400 lbs and 2. if he has to find reasons to try to boss a landscape contractor around.


----------



## qualitycut

There is a chance for a good old fashioned snow storm the end of next week.

from KSTP


----------



## mnlefty

qualitycut;1568993 said:


> There is a chance for a good old fashioned snow storm the end of next week.
> 
> from KSTP


It's been so long since there's even been anything to wonder about... but apparently the forecasters haven't broken their habits.

Drama Dave says chance for a real storm

PD says no significant snow through the end of January

NWS could be precip type issues end of next week.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

4 pm. Afternoon guy at NWS came in and upped the percentages for tonight.


----------



## Deershack

OC&D;1568689 said:


> Is that the one at the armory right off of 316? I was at a show a few years back down there.
> 
> NWS (among others) low 40's tomorrow. Is it January?


It's at the armory on Sat and Sun. Starts at 9.


----------



## Deershack

There could be long lines to get in. I'm planning on wearing my boots and a good jacket to stand outside for awhile. Wont be fun with my leg acting up. I just bought a black rifle and want to get a brass catcher and some more mags for it. Also looking for a 9 plus ammo and some 380 ammo. I figure if there is a ban, guns and ammo will be a better investment then gold or silver.


----------



## 4x4Farmer

LwnmwrMan22;1569012 said:


> 4 pm. Afternoon guy at NWS came in and upped the percentages for tonight.


That dude comes in there everyday and just starts clicking buttons on his computer. If you time it right and keep refreshing your page it will drastically change like 5 times before he sticks with his choice. He changed us to 1-2 inches for tonight now.


----------



## cbservicesllc

EmJayDub;1568979 said:


> The fat [email protected] (now former) client is at it again! Complaining about the bill being what it is. $180, 3 pushes in the big storm and 1 on dec 28. If they would have done monthly or seasonal, they're still ahead by a $120, $100 each for Nov, Dec, & Jan so far. He basically said the same things as he said a month ago with regards to his lawn and where snow was piled except this time he apparently has 300 properties varying from houses to pizza man franchises. Rightttttt. He also fumbled through his words to try to get me to admit I hit an irrigation head with my plow (doubtful) and I kindly & politely told him that its practically impossible to have that happen, at this point if I don't ever see the money I don't care, hes fired and off the route, I know he lives a sh!tty life becausr 1. Being 400 lbs and 2. if he has to find reasons to try to boss a landscape contractor around.


Better off without him... at least you can write it off as bad debt!


----------



## BossPlow614

That's what I'm thinking CB! Ill send him a letter being as nice as possible stating ill terminate the contract and reduce the bill $30 and he can replace the sod/seed and I will not be responsible for anything in the spring as a different contractor could destroy his lawn and try saying it was me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Some of you may want to read the weather story update on the National Weather Service site.


----------



## OC&D

In like 1/2 hour it went from 1-2" overnight to less than half an inch!


----------



## OC&D

It just hit me....the forecasters are just like so many of my old girlfriends, they'd give me all these high hopes and in the end I'd get nothing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I just called NWS out on their Facebook page. They posted the weather story, which says 1-2", but the specific location forecasts say less than 1/2". See if they respond???


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1569222 said:


> I just called NWS out on their Facebook page. They posted the weather story, which says 1-2", but the specific location forecasts say less than 1/2". See if they respond???


Thanks for the heads up on the weather story. Now I'll have to stay up and watch the radar just to make sure its wrong. My area(not all that far from 94) says less than a 1/2".

BTW: I questioned Ian Leonard a couple weeks ago on facebook and he kindly responded.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Every location from south of the cities to Pine City say less than 1/2". From St. Cloud to Eau Claire says less than 1/2".

NWS responded. Didn't clear anything up.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1569222 said:


> I just called NWS out on their Facebook page. They posted the weather story, which says 1-2", but the specific location forecasts say less than 1/2". See if they respond???


I would mention all the way up i 94 (albertville, st cloud, alexandria) also say .5" or less. See if you can figure out where the asshat lives and maybe we could plow him in when we actually get snow so understands what snow is. F'n asshats!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS and guys closer to the cities.....

If you watch the snow comin from ND, there sure seems to look like more of the energy is south of 94 by 20-30 miles than down 94.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1569275 said:


> SSS and guys closer to the cities.....
> 
> If you watch the snow comin from ND, there sure seems to look like more of the energy is south of 94 by 20-30 miles than down 94.


They just gave nb, nr, 1 to 3" of snow now. Been .5 since 4pm


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh oh. Better get home and get ready.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1569282 said:


> Oh oh. Better get home and get ready.


I've been ready since the last snowfall.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1569275 said:


> SSS and guys closer to the cities.....
> 
> If you watch the snow comin from ND, there sure seems to look like more of the energy is south of 94 by 20-30 miles than down 94.


I was just looking at that. Not sure about 30 miles but 15 maybe if you drew a line from where north an south dakota meet minnesota to maybe burnsville. Now I really have to watch this just in case. The gfs at noon showed an inch plus for mostly north side of the metro, nam had an inch or better following the track that nws has (I94). I have been in no snow mode so I kind of ignored the weather today for the most part. Time to watch the radar.


----------



## SSS Inc.

djagusch;1569280 said:


> They just gave *nb, nr*, 1 to 3" of snow now. Been .5 since 4pm


What cities are those...New Brighton??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

North Branch New Richmond Wi


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1569296 said:


> North Branch New Richmond Wi


Ahhh. Thanks. So its going to take a swift turn east tonight at some point? 
These little clippers are always the ones that surprise me. You never really know where they're headed exactly and they often produce a quick 1.5"+. Give it a couple hours and we may know a little more right


----------



## unit28

Grand Forks has some flurries @9pm
nothing hitting the ground in MN
on 9pm obs rpts


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I think they upped the totals because I called them out on their FB page.


----------



## qualitycut

All I have heard from everything is dusting to .5


----------



## djagusch

unit28;1569326 said:


> Grand Forks has some flurries @9pm
> nothing hitting the ground in MN
> on 9pm obs rpts


So what you thinking unit? NWS has 1 to 3 for isanti.


----------



## djagusch

Ian just pointed at the Willmar area saying upto 2" there. NWS has less than a .5". Storm vision showed seconds later 1.7" for the cities. Just amazing.


----------



## MM&L

I just saw that, unbelievable. He also said "patchy flurries" but they could equal 2".


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;1569360 said:


> Ian just pointed at the Willmar area saying upto 2" there. NWS has less than a .5". Storm vision showed seconds later 1.7" for the cities. Just amazing.


I saw that earlier today and thought that was through Sunday or Monday


----------



## SSS Inc.

djagusch;1569360 said:


> Ian just pointed at the Willmar area saying upto 2" there. NWS has less than a .5". Storm vision showed seconds later 1.7" for the cities. Just amazing.


This is so borderline for plowing I don't think anyone will know until early in the morning.

Hey LwnmwrMan22 when it comes to NWS just remember to.....

""Click" on the map to get the specific forecast for that location. The weather story needs to be a broader scale due to the fact we are trying to get the "big" picture across Minnesota."Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

Well its going to be low 40s tomorrow so its not going to stick around long


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Contemplating just salting heavy now and sleeping in. Either way it's just going to melt(all this no snow is making me lazy)


----------



## unit28

all I got is 1/2 to almost an inch by 4 am with blazing sunshine on the backside
by the time 7am rolls around I'm expecting a free carwash.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1569374 said:


> This is so borderline for plowing I don't think anyone will know until early in the morning.
> 
> Hey LwnmwrMan22 when it comes to NWS just remember to.....
> 
> ""Click" on the map to get the specific forecast for that location. The weather story needs to be a broader scale due to the fact we are trying to get the "big" picture across Minnesota."Thumbs Up


Whew... THANKS!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The snow in ND just exploded in size.


----------



## unit28

it's even gained some precip.
went from .05 flurries into .15-.20 light snow

hope it don't shear off


----------



## qualitycut

And looks like its going away when it gets close to the cities


----------



## unit28

hope we get more than a dusting

be right back


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Read the next post.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Two things.... there's more snow behind that blob in Fargo. 

Second, in the last 20 minutes it HAS started the turn to the east.

Probably why Minneapolis and most suburbs are under an inch now.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Kenny Barlow just said Cambridge south 1/2"


----------



## Drakeslayer

I'm going to bed. :salute:


----------



## cbservicesllc

Wake up at 2 or 3, see what's out there... sounds like usual...


----------



## Janko78

cbservicesllc;1569439 said:


> Wake up at 2 or 3, see what's out there... sounds like usual...


"I don't think the heavy stuff is gonna come down for awhile" lol


----------



## qualitycut

And what do you know Ian has 1.7 I don't get it


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1569444 said:


> And what do you know Ian has 1.7 I don't get it


Ya I saw him too, I think I could become a meteorologist. Dusting to a foot is my forecastThumbs Up

Like Lwnmwr said, looks like it's getting an Eastern push. Maybe that's what Kenny saw at 10:45


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1569448 said:


> Ya I saw him too, I think I could become a meteorologist. Dusting to a foot is my forecastThumbs Up
> 
> Like Lwnmwr said, *looks like it's getting an Eastern push*. Maybe that's what Kenny saw at 10:45


Yeah, forget about that whole "going south like two days ago thing".

It's all developed over northern MN now, with large patches of green. SOMEONE is going to get snow, but it doesn't look like south of a Kimball to Blaine to La Crosse line.


----------



## CityGuy

I am getting the dart out and throwing it at the board.

Damn I hit the bullseye.

Throw number 2

Hit the 1

Must mean 1 in.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Hamelfire;1569454 said:


> I am getting the dart out and throwing it at the board.
> 
> Damn I hit the bullseye.
> 
> Throw number 2
> 
> Hit the 1
> 
> Must mean .1 in.


There I fixed it


----------



## Polarismalibu

Is anything going on yet?


----------



## Greenery

I'm getting some flurry action in Rockford.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Looks like most of it is done for Maple Grove area... healthy dusting to a trace (whichever sounds like more) on the driveway...


----------



## unit28

1/2 so far....still falling


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

.5 in Wyoming.... gonna snow for another hour, I'm sending my guys out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Don't even leave ridges from the tire tracks in Lino. Just flurries now. Ground is white.

Not wasting time going to **** Rapids or Downtown. Headed back to Forest Lake to help the guys plow there.


----------



## ryde307

Looked out the window and things are white in Chanhassen. Does not look more than that though. Nothing to measure.


----------



## unit28

Looking last night . It was a tight gradient
L


----------



## ryde307

Minnetonka and shorewood hss dusting anything with residual salt. Is clear.


----------



## BossPlow614

Maybe a half inch at best in Champlin & Ramsey. Salting is allI'm doing unfunfortunately.


----------



## ryde307

Mpls by dunwoody is a coating 1/4" at most.


----------



## Janko78

EmJayDub;1569496 said:


> Maybe a half inch at best in Champlin & Ramsey. Salting is allI'm doing unfunfortunately.


Anyone know how much fell in the Rogers area? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Janko78

Salted my lots in Maple Grove, New Brighton and **** Rapids. All zero tolerance, coating to 1/4" at best at all of them. Have one prop in Rogers that the walks trigger at 1/2" but don't think we got there. Pretty disappointing to say the least.


----------



## unit28

00/06 GFS was to low for the N metro
00 Nam , I think nailed it pretty close for all


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS seems to have taken their posts down where I called them out last night??


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1569634 said:


> NWS seems to have taken their posts down where I called them out last night??


It's still there.


----------



## 4x4Farmer

LwnmwrMan22;1569634 said:


> NWS seems to have taken their posts down where I called them out last night??


I used to always depend on the NWS cause they were almost always right on the money...now they must have a bunch of interns running the show or something. I can lick my finger and stick it in the air and get a better forecast. As for that big blob of snow in ND you were talking about last night it only amounted to 1/2" Looked impressive but only the dark blue was reaching the ground and that was very light snow.


----------



## unit28

zat you LMN22..?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

. Could be???


----------



## unit28

TGIF...thank god for sun-glasses, ice tea,
firearms ...and lawn chairs too


----------



## unit28

4x4Farmer;1569658 said:


> I used to always depend on the NWS cause they were almost always right on the money...now they must have a bunch of interns running the show or something. I can lick my finger and stick it in the air and get a better forecast. As for that big blob of snow in ND you were talking about last night it only amounted to 1/2" Looked impressive but only the dark blue was reaching the ground and that was very light snow.


it's their computers. Their forecast are as close as they were back in the day.
But now-adays, the other's such as United Kingdom and Europe are more profecient at threading the needle. NWS uses a blend of models which is as it should be for now.

The one radar I looked at showed light snow and more precip at .20dbz, er reflective units.
which on screan shows various shades of green at those echo returns.
The lighter blue's were flurries and mostly the returns were dry at the surface at under 700MB'selv. When it gets to 28units, that's moderate snow...just right at making decent amounts of accumulating snow .


----------



## TKLAWN

So that's where you get unit 28 from. Me smart like tractor.


----------



## 4x4Farmer

NWS just posted a winter storm watch for us on Saturday and Saturday night. I just don't see it. I know they are talking 50mph wind gusts but with our 3" base we have and how warm it got today I just don't see much happening.Theres absolutely no chance of snow other then a dusting so its all a ground storm. The Devils Lake region is in a blizzard warning which I can see beings they have been getting all the snow up there.


----------



## ryde307

I know long range forecasts mean nothing but need something to stay optimistic about. 5+ inches predicted for Jan 29th. Only problem is I leave for Vegas on the 30th.


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;1569905 said:


> I know long range forecasts mean nothing but need something to stay optimistic about. 5+ inches predicted for Jan 29th. Only problem is I leave for Vegas on the 30th.


then you can be good and tired to sleep on the plane.


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;1569905 said:


> I know long range forecasts mean nothing but need something to stay optimistic about. 5+ inches predicted for Jan 29th. Only problem is I leave for Vegas on the 30th.


Here I am watching a video from your ice training the other night and what is in the background a C&C Lawns truck.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Went to the gun show in Hastings What a waste of time it was like Hay Days just a bunch of over priced stuff. DPMS Oracle for $1550, got one six months ago for $725 with 4 mags. Same guy had the same gun but a flat top that is $500, he wanted $1200. Used G20 Glock for $625. Ammo -was stupid expensive too. Waste of $10 for the wife and I to get in the door


----------



## Green Grass

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1570418 said:


> Went to the gun show in Hastings What a waste of time it was like Hay Days just a bunch of over priced stuff. DPMS Oracle for $1550, got one six months ago for $725 with 4 mags. Same guy had the same gun but a flat top that is $500, he wanted $1200. Used G20 Glock for $625. Ammo -was stupid expensive too. Waste of $10 for the wife and I to get in the door


Quality bonding time for you two.


----------



## CityGuy

Holy winds here in the west metro.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1570453 said:


> Holy winds here in the west metro.


pretty sure my house is going to blow away


----------



## BossPlow614

Quite the contrast in temps on the map on the twc app, 10 or less in st cloud area with wc's @ -20 or lower and Rochester its almost 40. My body picked a good weekend to get sick.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's a good night to walk the streets of downtown to get to the Dome.

Hope the new roof doesn't blow down!!


----------



## 4x4Farmer

at 8:30am this morning it was 37 degrees here and by noon it 15 and right now it is 0. with a windchill of -25. Monday morning sounds the worst of it. -24 for a low with windchills in the -40s When it gets that cold it just all feels the same.


----------



## 4x4Farmer

definitely had some drifting today...going to have to go out and clean up some edges tonight I think.


----------



## BossPlow614

I'm glad we haven't had any snow in a while with this wind, I'd be hating life if I had to hook up my plow outside in this weather. :crying:


----------



## AuroraMSP

ryde307;1569905 said:


> I know long range forecasts mean nothing but need something to stay optimistic about. 5+ inches predicted for Jan 29th. Only problem is I leave for Vegas on the 30th.


 Figures...My only vacation this year. Going to Cali from Jan 26th till Jan 31st. You all can be sure it will snow since I'm leaving.


----------



## AuroraMSP

LwnmwrMan22;1568266 said:


> Did you get the salt from Northern yet?
> 
> I decided today I'm making the switch, at least for 1 pallet. I have about 15 bags left of my other, which is good. I need a couple more checks to get here.


Picked up some salt from Northern and salted a property yesterday. Wow that stuff is fine. I had to drive 20mph (well not quite) just to stay ahead of it falling onto the spreader. Works great in the tailgate SnowEx salter I have. No more plugging up.


----------



## CityGuy

Well that sucked a$$. Just got back from a small barn fire. Pump didn't work right, and I think I froze my ba--s off. I hate pumping. I wanted to go in and play where it's warm.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1570687 said:


> Well that sucked a$$. Just got back from a small barn fire. Pump didn't work right, and I think I froze my ba--s off. I hate pumping. I wanted to go in and play where it's warm.


Did you save the horse?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1570690 said:


> Did you save the horse?


Horse was out when we got there. Small bafn, more like a large garage than a barn. Most the fire was in the entry way add on area. Wind helped us in this case moving the fire away from main structure.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1570693 said:


> Horse was out when we got there. Small bafn, more like a large garage than a barn. Most the fire was in the entry way add on area. Wind helped us in this case moving the fire away from main structure.


That is always nice


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1570693 said:


> Horse was out when we got there. Small bafn, more like a large garage than a barn. Most the fire was in the entry way add on area. Wind helped us in this case moving the fire away from main structure.


I am a little slow sometimes but now that I think of it didnt you do the burn with us in Howard lake last fall.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1570796 said:


> I am a little slow sometimes but now that I think of it didnt you do the burn with us in Howard lake last fall.


Yup I was there, work for Dale well now Chip and Zip doing burns and teaching for Zip.


----------



## Deershack

Talked my son into going to Hastings for the gun show. Only thing worthwhile was to get him to join NRA and I got a bunch of AR mags at a decent price including a 45 round. Hope the show in St.Paul next Sat is better.


----------



## kevlars

What is a decent price for the AR mags?

Kevlars


----------



## Deershack

In today's market, I've seen 20's go for $20-25 and 30's for $35. I got 4 20's for $13.50, 8 30's for $17.50 and a 45 for $20 because it was painted a weird color. Now I waiting for some ammo to come in.


----------



## kevlars

Those are decent prices. 

Kevlars


----------



## Deershack

I thought so. Will always be a market for them even if there is no ban.


----------



## Camden

How much did you pay for a box of shells? My local gun shop is selling them for $1/bullet or $1k per case!! Inside his shop he's getting $139 for a box of 200...crazy prices compared to a few weeks ago.

Last week I stocked up on shells for my hand guns, shot guns and rifles. I never thought I'd have to be concerned about such things but with the way things are going I'm worried if I bought enough!


----------



## Deershack

I didn't buy any ammo today. Waiting for Sportsman's Guide to notify me that my order has come in. Should be anytime from mid Feb to mid Mar.


----------



## cbservicesllc

AuroraMSP;1570616 said:


> Picked up some salt from Northern and salted a property yesterday. Wow that stuff is fine. I had to drive 20mph (well not quite) just to stay ahead of it falling onto the spreader. Works great in the tailgate SnowEx salter I have. No more plugging up.


Love Northern Salt... great stuff!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

AuroraMSP;1570616 said:


> Picked up some salt from Northern and salted a property yesterday. Wow that stuff is fine. I had to drive 20mph (well not quite) just to stay ahead of it falling onto the spreader. Works great in the tailgate SnowEx salter I have. No more plugging up.


I used there's for the first time yesterday, I had to drive quick threw the lots with it also. Stuff works great for the price though.


----------



## AuroraMSP

They say you can use 30% less but that means driving 30% faster which isn't always possible in some lots.


----------



## Green Grass

Does anyone use JRK fertilizer or seed products?


----------



## ryde307

Green Grass;1570281 said:


> Here I am watching a video from your ice training the other night and what is in the background a C&C Lawns truck.


I helped with instructing that night. To cold to use a 4 wheeler. We waited in the heated ice house watching tv waiting for everyone to be ready then I drove them to the spot to run the scenario.

On a side note we had a pig roast on the lake yesterday and when I was heading back out from shore I noticed a small light on the ice in a spot I knew was bad. Didnt feel right so I Drove as close as I could and started walking realized it was a car through the ice. There was a guy on the roof with 5-10ft of water around the car on all sides. I got him to come closer and jump while I got partially in and grabbed him and we both fell back to the ice. Put him in the truck to get him warm. He wasn't really wet but his hands were frozen and hard to the touch. I checked my phone and realized we had a fire call so I drove him quickly to shore waved down the cops and water patrol and they took him from there. I explained where the car was and they said the car was gone at this point and they couldnt find it anywhere. That was all in about a 15 min span. When I was with him and the car the car was semi floating resting on broken ice. I didn't think it was going anywhere so I was supprised when they said it was gone.
A car went in the same spot the night before and on another pressure ridge towards wayzata a car has gone in the last 2 nights.
The ice is safe if you know the lake and know where you are going but if you don't have knowledge of ice or the lake you are on stay off.


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;1571264 said:


> I helped with instructing that night. To cold to use a 4 wheeler. We waited in the heated ice house watching tv waiting for everyone to be ready then I drove them to the spot to run the scenario.
> 
> On a side note we had a pig roast on the lake yesterday and when I was heading back out from shore I noticed a small light on the ice in a spot I knew was bad. Didnt feel right so I Drove as close as I could and started walking realized it was a car through the ice. There was a guy on the roof with 5-10ft of water around the car on all sides. I got him to come closer and jump while I got partially in and grabbed him and we both fell back to the ice. Put him in the truck to get him warm. He wasn't really wet but his hands were frozen and hard to the touch. I checked my phone and realized we had a fire call so I drove him quickly to shore waved down the cops and water patrol and they took him from there. I explained where the car was and they said the car was gone at this point and they couldnt find it anywhere. That was all in about a 15 min span. When I was with him and the car the car was semi floating resting on broken ice. I didn't think it was going anywhere so I was supprised when they said it was gone.
> A car went in the same spot the night before and on another pressure ridge towards wayzata a car has gone in the last 2 nights.
> The ice is safe if you know the lake and know where you are going but if you don't have knowledge of ice or the lake you are on stay off.


It is amazing how much that happens. Don't ever drive over pressure ridge or a channel that is ice 101. lucky we have not had any ice rescues yet this year.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Thursday anyone?payup It sounds like it may snow on Thursday which is also my . I sure hope so. NWS even said a quick couple of inches may happen. GFS shows about .20-.23" of liquid around the metro(Maybe 3" of snow??) Sure it may not happen but its more fun to have something to keep an eye on.

I had 9 seven year old girls over to our rink today. Nobody cried and they're all gone now.

The Wild play tonight and the wife has the day off tomorrow.


----------



## Camden

I'm starting to think about camping next summer and I'm looking for suggestions. I just bought my first camper at the end of last summer so I don't really know all the hot spots that the seasoned vets know about. We took a trip to Alexandria over Labor Day and that was a lot of fun but I was thinking that Park Rapids, Itasca or Grand Rapids would be fun....have any of you ever been to those places?

-30 windchill here tonight


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1571471 said:


> I had 9 seven year old girls over to our rink today. Nobody cried and they're all gone now.
> 
> The Wild play tonight and the wife has the day off tomorrow.


9 girls have you been  all day?


----------



## ryde307

Ai have been to itasca. It was 15 years ago but worth checking out.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1571521 said:


> 9 girls have you been  all day?


I could have used it when I got called in to help with a craft.:crying: I was responsible and waited until they left before I cracked a beer.


----------



## unit28

@camden,
I've been up to Marcell on secluded campgrounds. hard to pull into with a towed rig though.
Needed pretty much a chainsaw to get into but when I found the picnic table and a river it was awesome. You may have to do some scouting before making a full trip out but there's some jim dandy spots to be found.

http://www.fs.fed.us/r9/chippewa/flyer/pdf/camping.pdf
shows some kept sites.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Anyone think the season is over? I do. Maybe some salting or sanding. Side walk shoveling here and there. Weather channel saying its suppose to be 38 next Monday. And 36 for Tuesday.


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1571644 said:


> Anyone think the season is over? I do. Maybe some salting or sanding. Side walk shoveling here and there. Weather channel saying its suppose to be 38 next Monday. And 36 for Tuesday.


you know we are only 1/2 way through January right?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1571669 said:


> you know we are only 1/2 way through January right?


We are more than half way. 2 week forcast for me shows nothing. That puts me in February.


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1571677 said:


> We are more than half way. 2 week forcast for me shows nothing. That puts me in February.





SSS Inc.;1571471 said:


> Thursday anyone?payup It sounds like it may snow on Thursday which is also my . I sure hope so. NWS even said a quick couple of inches may happen. GFS shows about .20-.23" of liquid around the metro(Maybe 3" of snow??) Sure it may not happen but its more fun to have something to keep an eye on.
> :


I like SSS prediction better


----------



## jimslawnsnow

But that's 60 plus miles from me. You guys in the metro may get some, but I won't. Last year I was plowing snow. Now I'm watching ax men complaining its hot.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1571644 said:


> Anyone think the season is over? I do. Maybe some salting or sanding. Side walk shoveling here and there. Weather channel saying its suppose to be 38 next Monday. And 36 for Tuesday.


Maybe, but I doubt it. I did a little research tonight because I'm trying to convince myself its not a dud year. I found it hard to believe you can get a foot of snow in one storm then little else throughout the season. So here is a sample of what I found.

.................Nov Dec Jan Feb March April
(1964-65) 4.3 8.1 10.5 11.7 37.1 2.0 ..... 73.7 Total...... 37" in March

(1973-74) 0.1 17.9 2.5 15.7 7.7 7.3 ..... 51.2 Total
That year is pretty close to this season so far. 30" yet to come? Who knows.

(2006-07) Had about 10" up to Feb then another 20+" to save the year (kind of).

(2009-10) Had 20" in December, 3" in Jan, 14" in Feb

There are a bunch more that give me a little hope but these jumped out at me.
Here's the link if anyone is curious.

http://climate.umn.edu/text/historical/mspsnow.txt


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1571686 said:


> But that's 60 plus miles from me. You guys in the metro may get some, but I won't. Last year I was plowing snow. Now I'm watching ax men complaining its hot.


You must be south?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1571690 said:


> You must be south?


Yes. We've had 2" wet crap then 5" then 2". So 9" total. Just because we normally get so many inches average a year doesn't mean we will get 20" more. I look for a warm February and march.

I have been to several ag meetings with so called weather experts saying its suppose to hotter than ever this summer followed with dry fall and winter AGAIN. We get to many more winter like this, and most of the equipment will go. 100,000 of equipment sitting idle year after year doesn't make sense.


----------



## BossPlow614

Let's hope that 30" of snow comes in February. I want it to be 75 degrees toward the end of March again


----------



## SSS Inc.

You think last year sucked check out 1931 

New stat for ya. I looked at every year with 15" or more in December and the lowest season total I could find was 38". 
I suppose I can twist this anyway I want but I think Paul Douglas should check out some history for our area instead of trying to make it sound like some unprecedented snow drought.


Jim: How far south are you? This Friday and Saturday look pretty cold followed by a brief warm up(monday/tuesday...mid to upper 20's) then pretty darn cold again. Maybe we'll squeeze some snow out of the transitions.


----------



## Deershack

Camden;1571518 said:


> I'm starting to think about camping next summer and I'm looking for suggestions. I just bought my first camper at the end of last summer so I don't really know all the hot spots that the seasoned vets know about. We took a trip to Alexandria over Labor Day and that was a lot of fun but I was thinking that Park Rapids, Itasca or Grand Rapids would be fun....have any of you ever been to those places?
> 
> -30 windchill here tonight


I use to do a lot of camping, both tenting and RV'ing. I'm lucky that my wife enjoys just driving the backwoods roads grouse hunting. Where to go depends on the type of camping you enjoy. If you like being close to others and a lot of comfort's, try private campgrounds and state parks. I prefer the federal campgrounds. The usually are not as crowded, cost less, not as many regulations and the big thing for me is that the sites are not on top of each other.

I can give you a lot of places N and E of Grand Rapids to try. Let me know.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1571706 said:


> You think last year sucked check out 1931
> 
> New stat for ya. I looked at every year with 15" or more in December and the loweust season total I could find was 38".
> I suppose I can twist this anyway I want but I think Paul Douglas should check out some history for our area instead of trying to make it sound like some unprecedented snow drought.
> 
> Jim: How far south are you? This Friday and Saturday look pretty cold followed by a brief warm up(monday/tuesday...mid to upper 20's) then pretty darn cold again. Maybe we'll squeeze some snow out of the transitions.


Hwy 14. Last season we got about what have gotten now. What I see is cold for a few days but really warm for early next week.


----------



## CityGuy

Green, is that you sending me a FB request or someone else? From Waverly


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1571736 said:


> Green, is that you sending me a FB request or someone else? From Waverly


Me myself and I


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1571740 said:


> Me myself and I


ok just checking, try to be careful now about that.
:salute:


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1571751 said:


> ok just checking, try to be careful now about that.
> :salute:


Figured the kid in all the fire gear would be a giveaway


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1571730 said:


> Hwy 14. Last season we got about what have gotten now. What I see is cold for a few days but really warm for early next week.


Mankato area?
Its hard to guess numbers but whatever happens mon/tue things look to get cold again for at least a handful of days after that. I'm not ready for consistant 30's. Way too early. I always figured snow is a little like going to Vegas. As long as I end on a high note I'm happy.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1571765 said:


> Mankato area?
> Its hard to guess numbers but whatever happens mon/tue things look to get cold again for at least a handful of days after that. I'm not ready for consistant 30's. Way too early. I always figured snow is a little like going to Vegas. As long as I end on a high note I'm happy.


Hard to say. I'm watching constantly, like most. I'm not going off number from years back, but the sum seems hotter and a different location in the sky than years before. It seems to stay lighter out longer than other years too, from what I and others can remember. It just seems like where not in Minnesota anymore.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Must be all the climate change don shelby talked about at the green expo! In all seriousness... I'd like some more activity in February, but not March... If this is going to be a bad year, let it be bad, let the snow melt... Let's get back into the summer season!


----------



## unit28

Hamelfire;1571751 said:


> ok just checking, try to be careful now about that.
> :salute:


nowadays it don't take much.....
We lost one really good computer service tech from a FB issue.
It wasn't durogatory, it was Co policy realted.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1571765 said:


> Mankato area?
> Its hard to guess numbers but whatever happens mon/tue things look to get cold again for at least a handful of days after that. I'm not ready for consistant 30's. Way too early. I always figured snow is a little like going to Vegas. As long as I end on a high note I'm happy.


yep
looked a few weeks ago and the arctic air {MJO} isn't giving up yet.
I saw plenty of yo-yo's and hooks giving plenty of oportunity. We have to remember these colder air intrusions this time  are "Siberian" and not Alaskan. The north pacific has been really hit with warm southerly flows. Sometimes giving Alaska temps in the 40's the past month or so. They even had record January rainfall a while back.

We'll also see southerly flows bringing warm temps but moderating now back and forth.
If we can catch a break we'll be in the snow zone for awhile due to fluctions of warm/cold + timing of precip. CPC shows us with more precip is on the way by spring

Hope we do get some more snow pack and I have seen that coming down the pipe too. unlike last season where it dried up from a loss of humidity and a rise in temps.
It all sounds like a gamble? But I like the odds that are in front of me.

Here's a pic of estimated humidity, red is high, blue is low. 
It's for this Wed....look at Colorado, Boulder will be mid 60*'s for a daytime high temp.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Unit,

Its far away but what are you seeing next Tuesday/Wednesday? 
Nice storm for southern half of state followed by bitter cold??? A guy can only wish.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

JohnDee is not friendly to you guys in the cities


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1572164 said:


> JohnDee is not friendly to you guys in the cities


At least he added this
"However, things will have to be monitored as it would not take much for it to spin up into a big snow producer for the region"

We'll see.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1572164 said:


> JohnDee is not friendly to you guys in the cities


But then neither is the KSTP app or AccuWeather. KSTP app says 43 for a high Monday.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1572269 said:


> But then neither is the KSTP app or AccuWeather. KSTP app says 43 for a high Monday.


43

Accuweather's website has a high of 22 for me on Monday...28 on Tuesday. Some times these apps come up with their own numbers I think.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Weather channel show 40 for Sunday 39 Monday 33 Tuesday 28 I think for Wednesday. This is 60 miles south of the twin cities. No snow. 30% light snow for Thursday the 24th


----------



## jimslawnsnow

It's 21 for next Wednesday not 28. But who knows. It's 10 days away


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1572301 said:


> 43
> 
> Accuweather's website has a high of 22 for me on Monday...28 on Tuesday. Some times these apps come up with their own numbers I think.


That's what I would like to know with the NWS local forecasts as well. Does the computer generate the local forecasts off of what the models project? Or are there actual people looking at the data and entering a local forecast?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1572330 said:


> That's what I would like to know with the NWS local forecasts as well. Does the computer generate the local forecasts off of what the models project? Or are there actual people looking at the data and entering a local forecast?


Last season I started to notice sites like accuweather would latch onto a specific model. When I started paying attention they were a mirror image of one model all the time. Haven't looked into it recently but some of the info that accuweather(which is somehow locally hooked up with channel 9) and the weather channel put out some goofy stuff. I think this is also why accuweather can have 5" of snow and 20 degrees one day and you go to look the next morning and now its 35 and sunny. I mentioned in another forum that I trust NWS the most because they do have people focused on our area. It still gets a little strange at times but noting like accu and weather channel. They can't be too specific town to town as that would take forever to change the map but I'm sure they have some program that can generate a pretty good representation of what the actual forecasters are seeing.


----------



## unit28

Not inclusive to small showers,
but pretty sad when all I got to hang my hat on is a little thin line....

early next week I've seen temp gradients up and then come back down
I don't see the snowfall until the 6th, after that everyone is fired.

The forecasted MJO{now a bit more east} and the arctic air moves down again
along with an LPS wich may have copious amounts of precip around the 6th IMO
broken western ridge allows that

as we get closer to the first of Feb you can see a drop in temps is on it's way again...
maybe as the forecasted negative AO shows below the little thin line.
UK MET also agrees this may play out for the next two weeks.
1000mb is near the surface, shows on the 14 day that near early Fed we are negative
meaning cold.

edit: didn't mean to be rude, 
had to run to the craft store....


----------



## unit28

next up...
school delay's and closures for Tuesaday?


----------



## mnglocker

Sweet Lord. I've never had so much trouble getting my truck to start. I think the block heater ***** out.


----------



## Polarismalibu

mnglocker;1572505 said:


> Sweet Lord. I've never had so much trouble getting my truck to start. I think the block heater ***** out.


I didn't plug mine in yesterday or today and it fired right up, my scanguage said the oil was at -2 had to run in high idle for half an hour but at least it started.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

mnglocker;1572505 said:


> Sweet Lord. I've never had so much trouble getting my truck to start. I think the block heater ***** out.


What truck and engine do you have? All 3 of mine started. Dodge 5.9 cummins for power joke 6.0 and 97 Chevy 6.5 diesel. None were plugged in. I couldn't believe the 97 started.


----------



## kevlars

Why wouldn't you plug your trucks in? Makes it so much easier on them. And you get heat quicker. 

Kevlars


----------



## jimslawnsnow

kevlars;1572513 said:


> Why wouldn't you plug your trucks in? Makes it so much easier on them. And you get heat quicker.
> 
> Kevlars


Dodge doesn't have a block heater. Didn't plan on moving the Chevy. The Ford wasn't by a plug in and didn't plan taking that one. I try to keep the two with block heaters plugged in when it gets below zero


----------



## kevlars

I see. I'd get a magnetic oil pan heater if I didn't have a block heater for mine.


----------



## Polarismalibu

kevlars;1572513 said:


> Why wouldn't you plug your trucks in? Makes it so much easier on them. And you get heat quicker.
> 
> Kevlars


I normally do plug mine in, I was up at the casino so I didn't have a choice.


----------



## djagusch

So nws puts snow likely and 60% chance Thursday night. In the weather discussion section they mention 3 to 5 inches but low condifence on that.

Are any of you seeing this in the models or is this mostly hope and dreams.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Not for down here. Maybe the metro area


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1572952 said:


> So nws puts snow likely and 60% chance Thursday night. In the weather discussion section they mention 3 to 5 inches but low condifence on that.
> 
> Are any of you seeing this in the models or is this mostly hope and dreams.


Marler just said a couple of inches up north, not much around the cities.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1572996 said:


> Marler just said a couple of inches up north, not much around the cities.


I heard that also, but what's Marler's up north? Us or Pine City?


----------



## SSS Inc.

djagusch;1573013 said:


> I heard that also, but what's Marler's up north? Us or Pine City?


Not sure what any of the other locals said but I did read NWS. They mentioned using using the GFS and European Models. They said the NAM is the outlier with it too far north. The GFS run at midnight showed 2-3" across the metro. Waiting for the 6:00 a.m. info. Should know more withing the hour. There seems to be a good shot anyway.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

JohnDee is already up.

We are around 1" on his site.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1573037 said:


> JohnDee is already up.
> 
> We are around 1" on his site.


That's better than yesterday. Thumbs Up I wouldn't be surprised if it goes up tomorrow then back to a dusting on Thrusday.

Finally loaded up the latest NAM and it has light precip from northern MN down through the metro. It was pretty much all north yesterday.


----------



## Janko78

*Snow? What's that?*

This winter is as poor as last year! Let it melt already I'm ready for Spring at this point! :realmad:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Janko78;1573055 said:


> This winter is as poor as last year! Let it melt already I'm ready for Spring at this point! :realmad:


No thank you.:waving: C'mon people Its still January, and it's Minnesota not Oklahoma. Now I hope it snows until the end of Marchpayup I'm not ready to work 80 hours a week.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

AccuWeather had snow out this morning for Thursday night, now they have .8" for us (that's 0.8" for those that skim over the ".").

It changed as I was looking at it, they must have thrown the new model in on it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Marler just threw out as a side comment on the 'Buzz' 

"Nothing major, maybe a couple of inches possible."

This was during the little **** chat they have during different "news" stories on the Buzz.

Also, it's being reported that it's a double xp weekend on Black Ops 2. This means it will snow. I always miss double xp weekends because of snow.


----------



## AuroraMSP

It can't snow this weekend or next week. I'm taking a trip to California....


----------



## unit28

THURSDAY NIGHT...NOT AS COLD. CLOUDY WITH SNOW LIKELY. *MODERATE
SNOW ACCUMULATIONS.* LOWS AROUND 4. CHANCE OF SNOW 60 PERCENT.
.FRIDAY...MOSTLY CLOUDY WITH A 20 PERCENT CHANCE OF SNOW. HIGHS
AROUND 10.

Blaine, MN

I can only hope at this point
----
----



SSS Inc.;1573062 said:


> No thank you.:waving: C'mon people Its still January, and it's Minnesota not Oklahoma. Now I hope it snows until the end of Marchpayup I'm not ready to work 80 hours a week.


spring is supposed to be really wet,{looking wa-yyyy out there}

I hope it snows for me too, thinking I can't be doing much landscape maintenance
due to ponding on grassy surfaces.


----------



## CityGuy

4 just said coating to 2" by friday. Guessing and covering themselves again.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Janko78;1573055 said:


> This winter is as poor as last year! Let it melt already I'm ready for Spring at this point! :realmad:


I feel the same. I know It's the end of January. Bit years past we don't get much snow in February and none in march. I think the snow is done with, followed by warm and wet March, April and may. Hot dry summer fall and next winter.


----------



## qualitycut

I'm always ready for spring but we have at least 2 months of not being able to do summer work so let it snow, the bank account could use it and I'm starting to get worried that my monthly and yearly accounts are going to switch to per time only.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1573230 said:


> I'm always ready for spring but we have at least 2 months of not being able to do summer work so let it snow, the bank account could use it and I'm starting to get worried that my monthly and yearly accounts are going to switch to per time only.


Your going to see more and more of them going back to " per time" I've picked up several that were a yearly or monthly contract. I just my per time higher and still make decent money.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1573241 said:


> Your going to see more and more of them going back to " per time" I've picked up several that were a yearly or monthly contract. I just my per time higher and still make decent money.


I have plenty per time but getting checks in November and getting money every month helps budget a little better.


----------



## SSS Inc.

NWS just knocked me down to 50% from 60% chance on Thursday night. UH OH! By tomorrow morning I bet it will either be 20% or 80%


----------



## unit28

heh..
took out "snow likely" for TH night
and down to 50% chance

but if you add up all the chances from Th to Fri,
it still adds up to 100% ....

looks to be a much shorter event according to some new data

next wednesday looking much colder,
or at least trending that way


----------



## SSS Inc.

I saw some 25 below readings. Maybe well below zero for highs maybe?? Yikes


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1573062 said:


> *No thank you.:waving: C'mon people Its still January, and it's Minnesota not Oklahoma. Now I hope it snows until the end of Marchpayup I'm not ready to work 80 hours a week.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> I agree..... there has been more snow north of Rochester and I still have hopes of another 30" before the winter is over:yow!: got to keep the faith.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1573230 said:


> I'm always ready for spring but we have at least 2 months of not being able to do summer work so let it snow, the bank account could use it and *I'm starting to get worried that my monthly and yearly accounts are going to switch to per time only*.


that is the only concern I have as well


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dave Dahl said in passing on 1500ESPN at 4:30 a chance of some light snow Thursday night


----------



## SSS Inc.

Well if the GFS is right we might just see enough to plow in the metro thurs. If they're are really on top of things the metro and points s.e. could get several inches sunday. But what do they know. Keeps it interesting at least.


----------



## mnlefty

LwnmwrMan22;1573460 said:


> Dave Dahl said in passing on 1500ESPN at 4:30 a chance of some light snow Thursday night


Well that should seal it up right there... if Drama Dave can't even hype it to maybe a couple inches there's pretty much no shot of any real accumulation.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

He was talking more of rain on Monday.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1573477 said:


> He was talking more of rain on Monday.


Rain??!!!!! NOOOOOOOO.
I'm surprised, it doesn't look like it will get above freezing now. Huh, I usually like Mr. DahlThumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

I just had to put my hitch in to haul one of our fire trailer simulators tonight and I got to say it's Fing cold out there. This should be fun.


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1573248 said:


> I have plenty per time but getting checks in November and getting money every month helps budget a little better.


I was just out in your neck of the woods this morning for an inspection. Oddly it seems it was on the same street as a shiny "Quality" truck with a Blizzard on the front. The plow looks like it got some new paint recently, or maybe it's just that new and you took the stickers off. Thumbs Up

I was inspecting 3280 down the block from you....if, of course, it was you.


----------



## unit28

next tue near 40 ish mid 30, but next fri might be
-35 and 50 mph winds...keep the faith

did see a few tight integrated bands for this Fri early am
if those disapear fahgetaboutit, cuz it's just about those bands to make any decent accumulation
for a push


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1573507 said:


> I was just out in your neck of the woods this morning for an inspection. Oddly it seems it was on the same street as a shiny "Quality" truck with a Blizzard on the front. The plow looks like it got some new paint recently, or maybe it's just that new and you took the stickers off. Thumbs Up
> 
> I was inspecting 3280 down the block from you....if, of course, it was you.


Stickers are still on the plow if it was a black truck was my house off of 72nd plow and truck are less than a year old so it still looks new. Did the house you inspect have a tuck under garage


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1573578 said:


> Stickers are still on the plow if it was a black truck was my house off of 72nd plow and truck are less than a year old so it still looks new. Did the house you inspect have a tuck under garage


Must've missed the stickers. Yep, tuck under garage with white cedar shake siding on 72nd. My truck with the mooneyes and the Leo plow hoop with push bumpers was parked in the drive from about 9-12 or so. :waving:


----------



## BossPlow614

Planning for spring, I'm buying an enclosed trailer 7x16, looking to see if anyone knows of any storage areas that arent too expensive around Champlin.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

How much you paying for that trailer?? I've got a 8.5'x20' that I'd like to move for reasonably cheap.


----------



## BossPlow614

I'm awaiting some numbers on possible add-ons. What color is yours and how much? You can pm me if you want.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

2009 Haulin', 8.5' x 20' with v-nose, all white.

Oversized side door so you can load a pallet through the side (fertilizer), 2 roof vents, 3 lights.

Needs at least 1 tire, has 1 non-matching rim.

Brakes need adjustment.

Has a solid shelf inside all the way across the v-nose. I used it to haul a 40 gallon nurse tank for my Perma-green.

$3,750 / bo. I'm only looking to sell it because my RTV won't fit inside, and when I need to move the RTV, I don't want to pull the 26' flatbed, or put it in the dump trailer.

I'm looking to buy a 20' aluminum flatbed and use in place of this enclosed trailer.


----------



## BossPlow614

How big of a pain is adjusting the brakes? And can you send over some pics?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Once the fam goes to bed I'll post them.


----------



## BossPlow614

Also, How many miles?


----------



## 60Grit

What happened to the 18z gfs? Printing out quite a bit more snow now. The nam scaled back to basically nothing again.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I suppose 5,000.


----------



## BossPlow614

Have you replaced the bearings at all?


----------



## djagusch

EmJayDub;1573607 said:


> Planning for spring, I'm buying an enclosed trailer 7x16, looking to see if anyone knows of any storage areas that arent too expensive around Champlin.


A 7ft wide will be to tight with mowers normally. They'll fit but after you hang trimmers, etc on the wall it gets hard walking through it.

I have seen lwnmwrman22's trailer. At his price you won't find a better deal.


----------



## ryde307

Sounds like a good deal for the trailer. We just bought a 7x16 v front would have rather had yours.


----------



## ryde307

So is it going to snow? and when?


----------



## SSS Inc.

CJ's Outdoor;1573730 said:


> What happened to the 18z gfs? Printing out quite a bit more snow now. The nam scaled back to basically nothing again.


Yeah, the gfs has snow thursday and sunday. The latest NAM 00z has all moisture waaaaayyyyyy north of the metro. Waiting now to see what the latest GFS 00z says. The good news is that NWS thinks the NAM is an outlier.

Ryde: If it snows it would be Thurs night. Can't say for sure if its 2"+(GFS) or not even a flake(NAM).


----------



## AuroraMSP

EmJayDub;1573607 said:


> Planning for spring, I'm buying an enclosed trailer 7x16, looking to see if anyone knows of any storage areas that arent too expensive around Champlin.


PM me your number


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1573497 said:


> I just had to put my hitch in to haul one of our fire trailer simulators tonight and I got to say it's Fing cold out there. This should be fun.


Just light it and you will stay warm.


----------



## SSS Inc.

For anyone interested pauly d. just updated. He says a sloppy inch or two this, sloppy inch that, sloppy sloppy sloppy. ("Sloppy" appears to be his favorite word when snow might happen)

His little chart has everything in mm from the ecmwf(european model) show about .15" of liquid sunday and again on tuesday. Thats good enough for a couple plowings and matches the GFS pretty close.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Screwless exterior.

I am firm on the price. Towards March I will fix the tire, have the brakes worked on and fix the 3 small dings and put it on CL for $5,500.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The two dings in the V from the dump truck. I had my guys use this 3 days last summer pulled with the 3500 and they turned too sharp and punctured the walls.

Easy fix would be to run new diamond plate up an extra 6". You can see the dings on the driver's side of the "V" in the last picture in the previous post.

Also, shown is the shelf inside. The 60 gallon nurse tank will have to go with, as it's full of water right now and frozen.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The trailer is all steel, 3500 lb axles.

I also have a roll of reflective tape to run around the bottom that I was going to put on. Not really illegal NOT to do it, but in case I were stopped by DOT, I wouldn't have to worry about them telling me to do it.


----------



## 60Grit

I realized after my last post... The 120hr gfs is showing what might hit us from the colorado low passing to our south on sunday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1573785 said:


> For anyone interested pauly d. just updated. He says a sloppy inch or two this, sloppy inch that, sloppy sloppy sloppy. ("Sloppy" appears to be his favorite word when snow might happen)
> 
> His little chart has everything in mm from the ecmwf(european model) show about .15" of liquid sunday and again on tuesday. Thats good enough for a couple plowings and matches the GFS pretty close.


Paul says a dusting for Thursday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

EmJayDub;1573740 said:


> Have you replaced the bearings at all?


Have not replaced bearings. It was my backup trailer to my 24' Featherlite.


----------



## SSS Inc.

CJ's Outdoor;1573795 said:


> I realized after my last post... The 120hr gfs is showing what might hit us from the colorado low passing to our south on sunday.


This is up to noon Friday( 2" around the metro). It still works for me.Thumbs Up I hope.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1573803 said:


> Paul says a dusting for Thursday.


I left that part out on purpose.  He could very well be right but he holds onto all of his cards until the bitter end. That big storm in December was a great example. I think the GFS had wild totals in excess of a foot and Paul was still talking a few "slushy" inches. At least until it started then I remember quite well how he tweeted from his couch his surprise that it was really snowing.  I'm not sure I can trust him entirely. He always goes for the euro models and then includes either the Nam or Gfs (whichever shows less snow). Don't know what to think.


----------



## unit28

ya...but...

GFS seems to be off, not out of the question obviously but it tracks fast for Sunday....
so it may get caught in the NW flow and wind up short from here.

The thing I spoke of a few days ago with the western ridge breaking and allowing the moisture to flow is on track though. I see a bit of R. R..Rain coming by Tue. if the cold fron is occluded.
The occlusion will be backed by a warm advection Mon night.

Thursday snow- timing will be early Fri about 4-5am if anything
I still do not see much till later. when a big mamma daddy storm is possible.

UPSTREAM A NERN PAC TROF SHOULD REACH THE WEST COAST DURING THE
WEEKEND... HELPING IN THE NEWD EJECTION OF AN UPR LOW INITIALLY TO
THE SW OF CA. WHAT ENERGY REMAINS OF THIS EJECTING LOW SHOULD BE
IN THE FORM OF A WEAK SHRTWV OVER THE PLAINS BY SUN AS IT IS
WITHIN THE LARGER SCALE MEAN RIDGE BY THIS TIME. THE COMBINATION
OF THESE TWO FEATURES WILL SPREAD A BROAD SHIELD OF MSTR ACROSS
THE WEST WITH SOME ENHANCEMENT EXPECTED OVER FAVORED TERRAIN. A
MODEST AMOUNT OF MSTR MAY EXTEND INTO THE PLAINS/E-CNTRL CONUS
WITH THE EJECTING LEADING SHRTWV. BY THE LATTER TWO DAYS OF THE
PERIOD THERE IS AN INCREASE IN SPREAD WITH RESPECT TO PROGRESSION
OF NRN STREAM FLOW AND DISTRIBUTION OF ENERGY WITHIN THE TROF
CROSSING THE WEST. *LATEST GFS RUNS ARE GENERALLY ON THE FAST SIDE*
OF THE ENVELOPE WITH SRN CANADA/NRN CONUS PROGRESSION. HOWEVER
NOTE THAT THE 12Z/21 ECMWF DID HAD A COLD FRONT CROSSING THE NERN
STATES ON MON VERSUS THE SFC RIDGE SEEN IN THE LATEST ENSEMBLE
MEANS AND 00Z ECMWF/CMC. CURRENTLY THERE IS GOOD ENSEMBLE MEAN
SUPPORT FOR A SFC WAVE IN THE VICINITY OF THE UPR GRTLKS BY DAY 7
TUE WITH THE 00Z ECMWF A STRONGER VERSION OF THIS SCENARIO.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ian says an inch possible on Thursday. 

Channel 5 app says an inch possible.

AccuWeather is sticking with coating to an inch possible.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1573835 said:


> Ian says an inch possible on Thursday.
> 
> Channel 5 app says an inch possible.
> 
> AccuWeather is sticking with coating to an inch possible.


Thats just not going to cut it. Its my birthday Thursday and I want snow.....or do I

Maybe we'll know for sure on Thursday.


----------



## BossPlow614

I'm awaiting the sale of my current mowers and trailer. Then ill get back to you.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Channel 4 says only a dusting in and around the cities on Thursday.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1573650 said:


> 2009 Haulin', 8.5' x 20' with v-nose, all white.
> 
> Oversized side door so you can load a pallet through the side (fertilizer), 2 roof vents, 3 lights.
> 
> Needs at least 1 tire, has 1 non-matching rim.
> 
> Brakes need adjustment.
> 
> Has a solid shelf inside all the way across the v-nose. I used it to haul a 40 gallon nurse tank for my Perma-green.
> 
> $3,750 / bo. I'm only looking to sell it because my RTV won't fit inside, and when I need to move the RTV, I don't want to pull the 26' flatbed, or put it in the dump trailer.
> 
> I'm looking to buy a 20' aluminum flatbed and use in place of this enclosed trailer.


That's a smokin' deal.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone else looking for a good enclosed trailer, you can have the same deal.

I'd like to move it, so I can have cash in hand to buy a new one before spring.


----------



## OC&D

I'd snatch it up in a heartbeat for that price if I had a use for it!


----------



## BossPlow614

I have a couple buyers that are deciding to take their time....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS cracks me up.

15 minutes ago, they added a 50% for Friday (day) and 20% Friday (night).

Now it's back to 30-50-20% Thursday through Friday (day).


----------



## BossPlow614

Alright now I've been able to get a good look at your trailer lwnmwr, (was playing call of duty :laughing: ) I like it! Ill be hustling these guys hard tomorrow to get everything sold. Its bigger than what I need but 2 yrs down the road I'm sure I'd be kicking myself if I didn't go with a 20'. When you mentioned large side door I originally thought that you meant like what concession trailers have. That is a sweet trailer. If possible, can you take a pic from the back with the rear ramp open?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

EmJayDub;1573902 said:


> Alright now I've been able to get a good look at your trailer lwnmwr, (was playing call of duty :laughing: ) I like it! Ill be hustling these guys hard tomorrow to get everything sold. Its bigger than what I need but 2 yrs down the road I'm sure I'd be kicking myself if I didn't go with a 20'. When you mentioned large side door I originally thought that you meant like what concession trailers have. That is a sweet trailer. If possible, can you take a pic from the back with the rear ramp open?


I can't. I have a mower sitting out, right behind the trailer and it's pretty much buried in the snow, and I'm sure the battery is dead.

If someone wants to look at it, and they are serious, I will try to get it dug out from the snow.

Believe it or not, we still have 6-10" of snow cover here, just north of Forest Lake.


----------



## unit28

Snow Blaine...can't get out yet.
Expect some in **** r too


----------



## unit28

Light dusting covers sidewalks and unsalted lots
elk river


----------



## unit28

Good coating Ramsey maybe 3/16


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Southern mn we have close to an inch. A few side walks and plow and salt main drive areas


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1573892 said:


> NWS cracks me up.
> 
> 15 minutes ago, they added a 50% for Friday (day) and 20% Friday (night).
> 
> Now it's back to 30-50-20% Thursday through Friday (day).


I'm back at 60%. I think the gfs is making them a bit unsure of themselves. If the ratios are high it won't take much.


----------



## banonea

we have just over 1/4" in Rochester, good day to install the new stereo in wife's truck.... she be jammin':yow!:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1574008 said:


> we have just over 1/4" in Rochester, good day to install the new stereo in wife's truck.... she be jammin':yow!:


Just 40 miles from you. And we got an inch. Funny how that works


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1573994 said:


> I'm back at 60%. I think the gfs is making them a bit unsure of themselves. If the ratios are high it won't take much.


We've had the snow taken out for Thursday (day) and have been upped to 70% for Thursday night.

As unit said, the word moderate has been replaced with light.

They must not think it's going to be much of an issue since they don't have a little PIP in the corner of the weather story.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

All you guys leaving to go out of town might want to look at John Dee REAL quick.


----------



## unit28

but if you look at and add the total chances between Fri morning and Th night
we upgraded to 120%

looking at over 20-1 odds
and ratio over 20:1 W/eq


It could easily and I mean easily become a lil snow storm
we've seen it before forcasted for an inch and found 6" of fluff by civil twilight....
and still snowing till noon!

btw, it is still snowing back in Isanti right now....


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1574052 said:


> but if you look at and add the total chances between Fri morning and Th night
> we upgraded to 120%
> 
> looking at over 20-1 odds
> and ratio over 20:1 W/eq
> 
> It could easily and I mean easily become a lil snow storm
> we've seen it before forcasted for an inch and found 6" of fluff by civil twilight....


Thats what I always think this time of year. When most of us only need around 1.5" give or take a half inch it really doesn't take much to get it when little clippers roll through. I'm always cautious when they say about an inch. You never know. Its one thing when they say a foot and you get 8". Not a bad forecast in most peoples eyes. If they say an inch, 1.5" is not out of the question for somebody. Last nights weather story said up to a half inch....well jimslawnsnow has got an inch.

BTW: I've got exactly 1/4" in S. Mpls. My city looks a little cleaner now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If they keep saying 7 of the last 10 years have been the warmest on record, and they use all the weather history to enter into the models, wouldn't the last 7 of 10 years throw off the models?

I think we can all agree that other than 2 winters ago, snowplowing has been fairly stagnant for a decent stretch.

I agree you have to look at models and see if moisture is heading this way. After that, you might as well learn to have a reactionary approach rather than a preventive.


----------



## BossPlow614

NWS has a chance for Thursday night into Friday (mainly before 7am). Then a chance for Sunday into Sunday night and then again for Monday night into Tuesday.


----------



## unit28

@ SSS,
yeah, I saw the .20 of precip heading S/-SE earlier,

some people have all the luck


----------



## OC&D

Nothing but a light coating here in St.Paul....1/4" at best.


----------



## TKLAWN

NWS is showing thurs to trend more north and weakning as it approaches. Tuesday looks like more significant but not certain.


----------



## mnlefty

LwnmwrMan22;1574083 said:


> If they keep saying 7 of the last 10 years have been the warmest on record, and they use all the weather history to enter into the models, wouldn't the last 7 of 10 years throw off the models?
> 
> I think we can all agree that other than 2 winters ago, snowplowing has been fairly stagnant for a decent stretch.
> 
> I agree you have to look at models and see if moisture is heading this way. After that, you might as well learn to have a reactionary approach rather than a preventive.


I've wondered the same thing about the models... at some point they had to have been programmed by humans based off of whatever knowledge/history we have of how the combination of variables interacts and becomes the future weather. If we keep seeing things that they just aren't ready for or don't have the historical data for, then how can they accurately predict what's going to happen?

I know some of the constant tweaking of the local #'s has irked some with regards to the NWS, but they have been by far more accurate than anybody else this year. From the first two systems after the Dec blizzard, one rain, one missing south, to the last time I moved snow between Christmas and New Years, to the placement of the clippers that keep amounting to nothing... they've been damn good.

The thing I like about them compared to most of the others is that they actually use their brains, not just regurgitate model outputs. They do use the models and mention them often, but when there's disagreement between models they look for the common thread and differences between them, then actually use their own brain and the input factors to determine which solution makes more sense. I've seen them mocked when they decide to 'throw out' a particular model like 'who are they to discount or discard one over the other.' Well they do their homework and justify why they believe or don't believe any particular model or combo, and more often than not they've been right.

Until they burn me the NWS is the one that I base my plans on, with all the rest kept in mind just in case...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Lefty,

I too stick mostly with NWS. My post was more to get people to think about why models can be off, even 8 hours before the snow.

I wish more weather forecasters would talk about these issues more. Maybe they do, maybe I just don't see it.

BTW, JohnDee read my mind this morning. In his text version he explained what "Northwoods" means in his text forecast. 

I FB'd Keith Marler yesterday to find out what his "northern viewing area" describes, but no return message.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1574141 said:


> BTW, JohnDee read my mind this morning. In his text version he explained what "Northwoods" means in his text forecast.


That's funny, I was thinking the same thing when I read that. It was like the secret code was cracked. Sometimes it seems as though he would lump the metro into his Northwoods text. Now if I can figure out what the northern half of the upper midwest is. Based on NWS's response to you last week I'm also trying to figure out what part of the state the metro is in. I believe they said central in response to you but it seems like every time they say central in a forecast its usually north of us.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS central MN is from far north metro through St. Cloud to Brainerd. Usually closer to Brainerd than the metro.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1574014 said:


> Just 40 miles from you. And we got an inch. Funny how that works


no kidding


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NOW what's going on??

The 12:48 NWS hazardous weather outlook update doesn't even mention snow tomorrow night.

Monday it said moderate amounts across Central MN, earlier today it said light accumulations, now it doesn't even mention snow, yet my local area is a 70% snow likely for tomorrow night.

I suppose it's a wait and see if the %'s drop this afternoon.....


----------



## qualitycut

Was at the gas station and two of the bigger companies around here were filling up all their trucks.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1574288 said:


> Was at the gas station and two of the bigger companies around here were filling up all their trucks.


We filled up about four weeks ago. :crying: (We have tanks at our shop so everyone fills up when they come in) I guess we should have waited for it to actually snow though.

LwnmwrMan22: Hopefully they're focused on windchills or something. They didn't mention the chance of snow for sunday either. A fluffy 1 or so inches shouldn't be hazardous I hope.


----------



## unit28

reading the NWS disc's they mention reading actual met obvs {for once}
let's see how this pans out if they stick to this game.

I mean after all if I can do it.....


----------



## wizardsr

qualitycut;1574288 said:


> Was at the gas station and two of the bigger companies around here were filling up all their trucks.


Is it just me, or have gas prices jumped since the socialist's inauguration...  I filled all mine when it was 2.89 and they're still full. All dressed up and nowhere to go...

Matt, there's a possibility my 8x16 trailer will be for sale come spring. It's a decked out continental cargo 7k. If I sell it though it's going to be in the $4500 neighborhood. All depends if I buy the 30' stealth I'm lusting after LOL.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Get ready..... it's starting......

Got the first check today where the customer decided to cut my amount paid.

Flat monthly account for $525. They paid $131.25. Apparently they decided I only worked 1/4 of what I maybe should have worked for January?

It's the same account that I moved the snow piles for a couple of weeks ago. That invoice was paid in full. It's also the same account that last Thursday I drove to downtown Minneapolis to move the other side of the snow pile and another area of snow after the management called and said they forgot to tell me they needed other snow moved. I haven't charged for that yet.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1574352 said:


> Get ready..... it's starting......
> 
> Got the first check today where the customer decided to cut my amount paid.
> 
> Flat monthly account for $525. They paid $131.25. Apparently they decided I only worked 1/4 of what I maybe should have worked for January?
> 
> It's the same account that I moved the snow piles for a couple of weeks ago. That invoice was paid in full. It's also the same account that last Thursday I drove to downtown Minneapolis to move the other side of the snow pile and another area of snow after the management called and said they forgot to tell me they needed other snow moved. I haven't charged for that yet.


That's interesting. Have you called them yet? If they are really trying to pull something it now makes sense they screwed around so long signing up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1574359 said:


> That's interesting. Have you called them yet? If they are really trying to pull something it now makes sense they screwed around so long signing up.


Called.... need to wait for the prop. manager to arrive back onsite. Called acct's pay. as well, of course no one answered there.


----------



## wizardsr

LwnmwrMan22;1574352 said:


> Get ready..... it's starting......
> 
> Got the first check today where the customer decided to cut my amount paid.
> 
> Flat monthly account for $525. They paid $131.25. Apparently they decided I only worked 1/4 of what I maybe should have worked for January?
> 
> It's the same account that I moved the snow piles for a couple of weeks ago. That invoice was paid in full. It's also the same account that last Thursday I drove to downtown Minneapolis to move the other side of the snow pile and another area of snow after the management called and said they forgot to tell me they needed other snow moved. I haven't charged for that yet.


Make sure the next time it snows, you only plow and salt 1/4 of the lot (preferably the 1/4 furthest from the building). Make sure you only shovel 1/4 of the sidewalk as well (the long way, so they only have a foot of the 4' wide walk to walk on). Thumbs Up


----------



## TKLAWN

Just curious why you are billing January already?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1574503 said:


> Just curious why you are billing January already?


On my monthly accounts, I invoice the first of the month and payment is due at the end of the month. This way I'm fronting as little as possible.

Received an email from accts. pay. and she said she will check into it.


----------



## qualitycut

I bill my monthly on the 15th due on the 15th of the month its for.


----------



## 4x4Farmer

This winter blows! Its almost as bad as last year! At least last year we had some measurable snow in January and Feb but its not looking good for this year. We miss every single storm. I'm just plain out fed up! Thought we had a chance of getting 1-3 tomorrow night and friday but now they are saying its going to track north of Hwy 200...just as every other one has! Its not like i don't have other things I can do...but I'm just not motivated to them right now...im suppose to be busy as he;l moving snow. What happened to the good old days? This going out 2 times a month isnt cutting it. Geez...I just want to punch a hole in a wall right now! :crying::crying::crying: ok thats my vent for the day. guess ill go shampoo the carpets in the house now beings theres nothing else to do.


----------



## SSS Inc.

4x4Farmer;1574549 said:


> guess ill go shampoo the carpets in the house now beings theres nothing else to do.


I did that last week. Fun was had by all.

You brought up a good point. I'm getting all stressed out that I should be getting equipment and other things ready for Spring. If it snowed I would care less and everything would be fine come Spring.


----------



## unit28

Starting in NDAK…
LIGHT SNOW WILL BEGIN TO MOVE INTO THE DEVILS LAKE BASIN BY
THURSDAY AFTERNOON...SPREADING EASTWARD THROUGH THURSDAY NIGHT.
THE BEST CHANCES FOR SNOW ACCUMULATION WILL BE FROM HIGHWAY 2
NORTHWARD...WHERE 1 TO 3 INCHES CAN BE EXPECTED

*THE BEST CHANCE OF SUCH SNOW OCCURRENCE
WILL BE ACROSS THE ERN CWA WHERE LIKELY POPS ARE IN PLACE*. COULD
SEE UP TO AN INCH...PARTICULARLY TOWARD NWRN WI.

BUFFALO-CHICKASAW-CLARK-DODGE-FILLMORE-FLOYD-HOWARD-JACKSON-MITCHELL-
MOWER-OLMSTED-TAYLOR-TREMPEALEAU-WABASHA-WINONA-
1136 AM CST WED JAN 23 2013

ADAMS-ALLAMAKEE-CLAYTON-CRAWFORD-FAYETTE-GRANT-HOUSTON-JUNEAU-
LA CROSSE-MONROE-RICHLAND-VERNON-WINNESHIEK-
1136 AM CST WED JAN 23 2013

*Other places marked likely 1-2"* @ 12:09 PM 1-23-13
MINNEAPOLIS
ST. PAUL
BLAINE
RICE LAKE
BARRON
FOLEY
CHIPPEWA FALLS
BLOOMER


----------



## Janko78

Ian from Fox 9 said @ 5:15 that snowfall amount totals by Friday am would be minimal but that 1"-1.5" was probably across the metro. LOL- I'd give my left nut to drop the blade on a 1" snow as I'm about to check myself into the mental hospital if my wife gives me one more thing to do while she is at "WORK". LOL:laughing:


----------



## AuroraMSP




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Schaffer on 4 says 1".
Ian says 1-1.5".
Belinda didn't says anything about it.
NWS says less than an inch Thursday night.

Tried getting the batteries replaced in my '06 Dodge today. Barely bumped the oil dipstick and it busted off. Dipstick was 1/2" into the tube. Just enough flare held it in place while I drilled a pilot hole and screwed a drywall screw into it.

Dealer should have one tomorrow.


----------



## Green Grass

4x4Farmer;1574549 said:


> . guess ill go shampoo the carpets in the house now beings theres nothing else to do.


did that just after Christmas.


----------



## Green Grass

anyone have a 6.4 powerstroke?


----------



## 4x4Farmer

Green Grass;1574832 said:


> did that just after Christmas.


didnt realize that was the in thing to do these days...seems like a lot of you guys are cleaning your carpets. lol As much as I hate house work that went pretty well. Now what should I do...paint? Sure wish I had some office work to do....as much as I hate office work heres the formula..No snow= No Office work= No money. Looks like we are in the dusting category for tomorrow night. Guess the sander might get to go again.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

When you guys REALLY have nothing to do, tear out the carpet and put in laminate wood. Then you won't have anything to do the next x number of winters.


----------



## Green Grass

4x4Farmer;1574844 said:


> didnt realize that was the in thing to do these days...seems like a lot of you guys are cleaning your carpets. lol As much as I hate house work that went pretty well. Now what should I do...paint? Sure wish I had some office work to do....as much as I hate office work heres the formula..No snow= No Office work= No money. Looks like we are in the dusting category for tomorrow night. Guess the sander might get to go again.


I decided to start finishing the basement. so as long as I keep sending the wife to work there is money coming in and I have something to do beside watching two kids.


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;1574849 said:


> I decided to start finishing the basement. so as long as I keep sending the wife to work there is money coming in and I have something to do beside watching two kids.


So you don't work at the dodge dealer anymore?


----------



## ryde307

I just keep listing the things I should do and play xbox instead.


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1574853 said:


> So you don't work at the dodge dealer anymore?


Yeah I do a couple days a week


----------



## SSS Inc.

4x4Farmer;1574844 said:


> didnt realize that was the in thing to do these days...seems like a lot of you guys are cleaning your carpets. lol As much as I hate house work that went pretty well. Now what should I do...paint? Sure wish I had some office work to do....as much as I hate office work heres the formula..No snow= No Office work= No money. Looks like we are in the dusting category for tomorrow night. Guess the sander might get to go again.


I do the carpet every winter. Makes the wife happy. I'm always surprised how dirty the water is, pretty gross usually and my wife is a clean freak. I guess dirt happens.

A few years back I ripped the roof off my house and added another story. You could do that!

Last year I did the basement, another good option as Green mentioned.

Or stay home and do nothing but complain about the weather because you really not ready Spring

If you start painting get yourself an 18" roller and tray. Speeds things up.Thumbs Up


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1574869 said:


> If you start painting get yourself *a sprayer*. Speeds things up.Thumbs Up


Fixed it for ya


----------



## SSS Inc.

Thanks. Sprayer is faster. But if you ever don't want to break out the sprayer get yourself the giant roller. I can do a wall in under a minute.Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Any bets on what the 9 - 10 pm reports for tomorrow night are going to be?

I figure they'll all stick with their same predictions from 6 o'clock. They probably all went home for dinner, came back and asked the interns "any major changes?" Intern says nope, so let's run the same forecast.

In the last 5-10 minutes NWS has changed my Friday forecast to a 20% snow chance, to a 30% snow chance and now I just checked, it's at 70% snow likely before 7am, with a 70% snow likely for Thursday night, up from a 60%.


----------



## Camden

I agree...if you're going to paint inside a room that already has trim and carpet you don't want to use a sprayer.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1574894 said:


> Any bets on what the 9 - 10 pm reports for tomorrow night are going to be?
> 
> I figure they'll all stick with their same predictions from 6 o'clock. They probably all went home for dinner, came back and asked the interns "any major changes?" Intern says nope, so let's run the same forecast.


I'm sure you're right on that. I would bet PD when he updates will have the word "Slushy" at least twice. He might have already updated, haven't checked yet.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1574889 said:


> Thanks. Sprayer is faster. But if you ever don't want to break out the sprayer get yourself the giant roller. I can do a wall in under a minute.Thumbs Up


I would get a 3" roller so it takes some time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Also, anyone interested in the trailer I posted a couple of pages back, Djaugsch stopped by to look at it and talk about some other things and I made a note on a couple of issues.

It's got a 2 5/16" coupler and the payload capacity is 3625 lbs.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Another update....

If I type in Stacy, MN in NWS's page, I get 70%, 70% for Thursday night / Friday.

If I type in 55079 (my zip code) I get 60%, 30% for Thursday night / Friday. The zip code shows a location of 4 mi wnw of Stacy.

Seriously???


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1574902 said:


> I would get a 3" roller so it takes some time.


My brother actually did that once.(not very handy) He said it took forever and it was a small bathroom. In his defense it was all he had at the time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1574900 said:


> I'm sure you're right on that. * I would bet PD when he updates will have the word "Slushy" at least twice*. He might have already updated, haven't checked yet.


Tuesday... "a SLUSHY accumulation of 2" isn't out of the question" per PD's update tonight.

You nailed it 3S.

BTW, StarTrib's weather forecast, coating to an inch. PD's blog, coating to dusting at best for tomorrow night.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1574834 said:


> anyone have a 6.4 powerstroke?


I did what are you wondering?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1574926 said:


> Tuesday... "a SLUSHY accumulation of 2" isn't out of the question" per PD's update tonight.
> 
> You nailed it 3S.
> 
> BTW, StarTrib's weather forecast, coating to an inch. PD's blog, coating to dusting at best for tomorrow night.


That's his favorite word. As I have said many times, I personally think Paul likes to downplay everything. As long as nothing happens he looks great. If he's way low most plow jockeys don't care because they're out making money. Nice range Paul "coating to dusting"

I can't wait to hear the local forecast from you guys. I'm watching Gopher Basketball.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1574935 said:


> I'm watching Gopher Basketball.


How many times have you thrown the remote at the tv during this second half? We're playing horribly.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1574943 said:


> How many times have you thrown the remote at the tv during this second half? We're playing horribly.


I was about to just now. What happened to when we were playing awesome earlier in the year. If we blow this we might be done.


----------



## BossPlow614

ryde307;1574854 said:


> I just keep listing the things I should do and play xbox instead.


Same here. I'm also tempted to start makin' some 'shine. Planning on heading to the indoor mx track (Cedar Lake Arena) on Saturday with a few buddies. It will be nice to shake the cobwebs off.


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1574947 said:


> I was about to just now. What happened to when we were playing awesome earlier in the year. If we blow this we might be done.


Don't give up on them yet, northwestern has played everyone in the conference tough. I don't understand why they aren't attacking more though.


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1574951 said:


> Don't give up on them yet, northwestern has played everyone in the conference tough. I don't understand why they aren't attacking more though.


Down by six. Not looking good, but they can pull it off. I wish Hollins was in there.


----------



## Camden

Their free throw shooting is horrendous and they turn the ball over way too much.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1574932 said:


> I did what are you wondering?


I did too. I have a set of fuel filters sitting around for one still.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Thanks Gophers!

Dave Dahl says up to an inch. Couple inches sunday maybe and a couple on tuesday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dahl says maybe an inch Thursday night, 2" Sunday, 2" Tuesday.

Ian says flurries, maybe an inch tomorrow night, light snow Sunday, nothing Tuesday.

Schaffer says a coatimg like this morning for tomorrow night, couple inches Sunday, rain/snow mix Tuesday.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;1574963 said:


> I did too. I have a set of fuel filters sitting around for one still.


I do. Are you giving them away?


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1574538 said:


> On my monthly accounts, I invoice the first of the month and payment is due at the end of the month. This way I'm fronting as little as possible.
> 
> Received an email from accts. pay. and she said she will check into it.


I have always billed 1 month in advance. that way if the don't pay by the 5 of the month, I can suspend plowing if I want.


----------



## Drakeslayer

banonea;1574997 said:


> I have always billed 1 month in advance. that way if the don't pay by the 5 of the month, I can suspend plowing if I want.


How do you bill salt? Is it included in the monthly price? Or do you add it to the next invoice.


----------



## 60Grit

Drakeslayer, Is that a smaller tire on the front of that s250 in your avatar?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;1575001 said:


> How do you bill salt? Is it included in the monthly price? Or do you add it to the next invoice.


I just add extra services to next month's invoices.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1574834 said:


> anyone have a 6.4 powerstroke?


I've got an '08 powerstroke, what's up?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1575022 said:


> I just add extra services to next month's invoices.


Same here, bill monthly's on the 1st, suspend service if they don't pay... extras are tacked onto the next month.


----------



## Drakeslayer

CJ's Outdoor;1575008 said:


> Drakeslayer, Is that a smaller tire on the front of that s250 in your avatar?


Yes, we needed recaps on the semi tires and those smaller radials were easier to throw in my truck than our foam filled skid tires while we took the big ones off. I didn't drive it like that. Just a good picture opportunity.


----------



## 60Grit

Drakeslayer;1575030 said:


> Yes, we needed recaps on the semi tires and those smaller radials were easier to throw in my truck than our foam filled skid tires while we took the big ones off. I didn't drive it like that. Just a good picture opportunity.


had me wondering. looks like we have a couple of the same machines. I had to switch the snow tires from the s250 to the 773 to fit on parking ramp decks though.


----------



## unit28

cco,
mike augustinayck...{SP}
slop mix sleet snow etc.sun and tue

FRI am,
system should be done by 5am fri morning for the "most" part
up to an inch mainly dustings across the area


----------



## djagusch

4x4Farmer;1574844 said:


> didnt realize that was the in thing to do these days...seems like a lot of you guys are cleaning your carpets. lol As much as I hate house work that went pretty well. Now what should I do...paint? Sure wish I had some office work to do....as much as I hate office work heres the formula..No snow= No Office work= No money. Looks like we are in the dusting category for tomorrow night. Guess the sander might get to go again.


I should have my upstairs living room, hallway, dinning room, and kitchen finished painted today.

Last week was closet shelving.

Guessing next week the carpets will get done again.


----------



## unit28

all the talk of painting etc....
I may have to break out my sprayer
Bought it back in late summer and it's still sitting there still in the box....looking at me with discerning eyes.

This means I'll have to put my house with the looks of being in quarantine mode,
with all the plastic sheeting taped all over the house.

Just don't know if the celiengs should be done first or the walls.?

I did do my office last summer with a roller and it was peeling the ceiling texture off
so I bought the sprayer. Just knowing how much quicker I could get through the whole process
with the sprayer......I only found myself putting it off...lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

JohnDee is up for the day. He's in line with everyone else, about an inch tonight +/-.


----------



## unit28

Looking interesting out in the pacifics.
And western gulf
Parts of Ca with over 2" rain.
Didnt fall widesprrad though

Hopefully we catch a good wave in the near future,
but not when its near 30/1 ratio


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1575251 said:


> Looking interesting out in the pacifics.
> And western gulf
> Parts of Ca with over 2" rain.
> Didnt fall widesprrad though
> 
> Hopefully we catch a good wave in the near future,
> but not when its near 30/1 ratio


You don't want 60" of snow???? I would like to plow at least one these three chances. I'll take 10" on Tuesday so please keep rain south!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

At the end of the Buzz Keith Marler still said up to an inch for the metro, sorry guys we probably won't get anything I just had salt delivered this morning:waving:


----------



## ryde307

Where do you guys all buy bulk salt from?
I have tried almost everyone this season.


----------



## OC&D

I have no carpet to shampoo, what's a guy to do?


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1575308 said:


> Where do you guys all buy bulk salt from?
> I have tried almost everyone this season.


US Salt



OC&D;1575332 said:


> I have no carpet to shampoo, what's a guy to do?


Rent a floor sander and get to work. Or you can re-grout the bathroom tile.Thumbs Up


----------



## OC&D

Incidentally, has anyone been following Dayton's proposal for revamping the sales tax system? It includes adding extensive taxes on services, and though I can't seem to find it for sure, I'll be willing to bet that snow/ice services will definitely be included. For you lawn care guys who already deal with collecting tax, it might not be too big of a deal, but none of the services I provide currently are taxable. I'm a real estate broker and home inspector as well, and both of those services as well as accounting, legal, etc. services will ALL be subject to sales tax. This might be something you want to look into and contact your legislators! In the end, it's more paperwork you have to deal with and more of a burden to your customers.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1575344 said:


> Rent a floor sander and get to work. Or you can re-grout the bathroom tile.Thumbs Up


All the tile is good to go and I just refinished the floors this past summer. :crying:


----------



## djagusch

OC&D;1575345 said:


> Incidentally, has anyone been following Dayton's proposal for revamping the sales tax system? It includes adding extensive taxes on services, and though I can't seem to find it for sure, I'll be willing to bet that snow/ice services will definitely be included. For you lawn care guys who already deal with collecting tax, it might not be too big of a deal, but none of the services I provide currently are taxable. I'm a real estate broker and home inspector as well, and both of those services as well as accounting, legal, etc. services will ALL be subject to sales tax. This might be something you want to look into and contact your legislators! In the end, it's more paperwork you have to deal with and more of a burden to your customers.


Just remember you get the collect the tax for the state and get fined if you do it wrong. And of course we don't get paid from the state to collect their money.


----------



## djagusch

OC&D;1575347 said:


> All the tile is good to go and I just refinished the floors this past summer. :crying:


you could always repaint or clean the house ducts


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1575345 said:


> Incidentally, has anyone been following Dayton's proposal for revamping the sales tax system? It includes adding extensive taxes on services, and though I can't seem to find it for sure, I'll be willing to bet that snow/ice services will definitely be included. For you lawn care guys who already deal with collecting tax, it might not be too big of a deal, but none of the services I provide currently are taxable. I'm a real estate broker and home inspector as well, and both of those services as well as accounting, legal, etc. services will ALL be subject to sales tax. This might be something you want to look into and contact your legislators! In the end, it's more paperwork you have to deal with and more of a burden to your customers.


We don't collect tax currently for our summer work. Its been our biggest fear for many years that they would try to change this. I'll call Mark Dayton myself, he was my hockey coach when I was a kid. He might not want to talk very long especially since I don't agree that changing the system the way he wants to will help at all. 

BTW: We all thought he was nuts when we were kids.


----------



## unit28

OC&D...trucks have carpet right?
-------
------

Tue is all about the timing,
the system should stay on track from the rockies 
But the temps come downward Tue daytime.

better chance of transitioning to all snow later in the day.

All I want to know is this what the updated version for the outlook
is trying to say, What is this talk of really about?
above median precip...?
deep snow pack....?

For some reason I doubt they're saying "we're done."

The February through April period is climatologically dry, but normals rapidly increase in the early spring (April) and peak in the late spring and summer months in the Plains. Only light precipitation is expected in the northern Plains during the upcoming week. *The CPC 6-10 and 8-14 day outlooks tilt the odds towards near to above median precipitation across the northern Plains*, and towards below median precipitation in the central Plains. The CPC February and FMA outlooks maintain the enhanced odds of above median precipitation for the northern Plains, while the central Plains keeps equal chances in both outlooks. Based on the favorable odds of above normal precipitation and subnormal temperatures, improvement or some improvement is expected in the northern and north-central Plains, especially if a deep snowpack lingers into the spring


----------



## mnlefty

OC&D;1575345 said:


> might not be too big of a deal, but none of the services I provide currently are taxable.





SSS Inc.;1575372 said:


> We don't collect tax currently for our summer work. Its been our biggest fear for many years that they would try to change this.


It's pretty simple and painless when done right... but a word to the wise... open another account specifically designated for tax money only. Whenever you make a deposit that includes collected tax, transfer the tax money out right away. It's not a big deal if the tax money is in your general account, until/unless the time comes where funds are low and all of a sudden you don't have the money to cover your tax burdens... don't ask me how I know.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm with ryde. I'm personally on MN Dept. Of Revenue probation because I keep forgetting to file my reports.

I have until April 2014 and I will be off (25 months of ontime reports).

I have to file monthly, rather than quarterly, which is nice, as it's usually only $2,000 per month instead of writing that check for $6,000+.

Yes, I know it's not my money, just like payroll taxes, but that doesn't make it any easier to write out the check.


----------



## BossPlow614

That is what I do, transfer sales tax right to a savings acct. Do you guys charge a full sales tax on landscape installs?


----------



## qualitycut

EmJayDub;1575397 said:


> That is what I do, transfer sales tax right to a savings acct. Do you guys charge a full sales tax on landscape installs?


No tax on that I posted a link a while back I know a few people saved , you can google landscaper sales tax mn and it gives a list. I learned last year when I got a sales tax audit


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.revenue.state.mn.us/businesses/sut/Pages/fact_sheets.aspx

Scroll down to the PDF you need.


----------



## wizardsr

SSS Inc.;1575372 said:


> We don't collect tax currently for our summer work.


Don't think I would have posted that in an open forum on the internet... 


EmJayDub;1575397 said:


> That is what I do, transfer sales tax right to a savings acct. Do you guys charge a full sales tax on landscape installs?


Good plan, that's what we do too.

Here's the link: http://www.revenue.state.mn.us/businesses/sut/factsheets/FS121.pdf

Landscape construction is non-taxable. Not yet anyway...


----------



## SSS Inc.

At the moment everything we do still falls into the non taxable category. We don't do lawns or landscaping.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

New weather story.


----------



## BossPlow614

Champlin 
Tonight: Snow, mainly before 3am. Temperature rising to around 12 by 3am. Wind chill values between -9 and zero. Southeast wind 8 to 10 mph becoming southwest after midnight. Chance of precipitation is 80%. *New snow accumulation* of around an inch possible.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1575474 said:


> New weather story.


So Sunday-Wed we may see a bunch of rain/ice/snow etc followed by really cold temps. That sounds fantastic.


----------



## Janko78

Looks like we 're going to be salting at best tonight! What are you guys hearing for Sunday?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You can head N/E. We have 1-3" for everything around Forest Lake, Stacy, North Branch


----------



## Advantage

We have a forecast of 3-7" It has been creeping up over the last 24hrs


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I see the snow!!!!!!











On the radar.....


----------



## unit28

Followed the track down 65
Acc changes near 242/cr14 

That was after averaging in the 20 diff forecast changes within the last hour from NWS 7 day page


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1575517 said:


> I see the snow!!!!!!
> 
> On the radar.....


Man its to dry,
is it on the ground yet?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1575522 said:


> Man its to dry,
> is it on the ground yet?


That will be the determining factor. How soon does the atmospher saturate?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

New forecast discussion on NWS says mainly less than an inch for MSP. 2-4" towards Eau Claire.

They did mention the ratio will be 20-25:1. Won't take much moisture.

Looking at the midwest radar, looks like the Canadian border, then the area between Hwy 95 and Hwy 200.

Camden should be happy.


----------



## CityGuy

They had us preload salt for tonight/tomorrow but not hook front plows. Now I know were screwed. Sorry guys


----------



## OC&D

djagusch;1575363 said:


> you could always repaint or clean the house ducts





unit28;1575382 said:


> OC&D...trucks have carpet right?


Did my wife hack your accounts? 

Back when I had the lawn/landscape portion of my business, I did collect sales tax. It's not difficult, but it's just one more thing to do, and one more thing you can screw up and potentially get fined for.

Consider for a minute how many services would now be taxable under the new tax laws. For instance, let's just say there are 2,000 snow removal companies out there, 5,000 law firms, 5,000 accounting firms, and 8,000 hair salons and barbers (these numbers are probably extremely low). For the sake of argument, let's say that on average that each business dedicates 2 man hours for each filing (again probably low), That amounts to an additional 40,000 man hours _per quarter_ that businesses have to absorb with no benefit to them, and a whopping 160,000 man hours per year! Now consider how many services will be taxed, as it's far more than just the four I used for examples, and do the actual math. We're easily looking at the State costing tens of thousands of businesses a combined total of possibly _millions_ of man hours. That's pretty jacked up.

Now I'll get back on topic:

Snow, yeah, maybe we'll get some, maybe not.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1575560 said:


> They had us preload salt for tonight/tomorrow but not hook front plows. Now I know were screwed. Sorry guys


Now it will snow in Hamel then magically fizzle out when it gets to me. My plow is on.:crying:

So my local NWS forecast for Monday and Tuesday just went from a chance of rain/snow/etc. to a chance of snow.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1575567 said:


> Did my wife hack your accounts?
> 
> Back when I had the lawn/landscape portion of my business, I did collect sales tax. It's not difficult, but it's just one more thing to do, and one more thing you can screw up and potentially get fined for.
> 
> Consider for a minute how many services would now be taxable under the new tax laws. For instance, let's just say there are 2,000 snow removal companies out there, 5,000 law firms, 5,000 accounting firms, and 8,000 hair salons and barbers (these numbers are probably extremely low). For the sake of argument, let's say that on average that each business dedicates 2 man hours for each filing (again probably low), That amounts to an additional 40,000 man hours _per quarter_ that businesses have to absorb with no benefit to them, and a whopping 160,000 man hours per year! Now consider how many services will be taxed, as it's far more than just the four I used for examples, and do the actual math. We're easily looking at the State costing tens of thousands of businesses a combined total of possibly _millions_ of man hours. That's pretty jacked up.
> 
> Now I'll get back on topic:
> 
> Snow, yeah, maybe we'll get some, maybe not.


Yea I got a sales tax audit last year and didn't charge for some things I should have and then had to pay for it out of my pocket and intrest/ penalty.


----------



## BossPlow614

What time is it supposed to start snowing?


----------



## djagusch

unit28;1575522 said:


> Man its to dry,
> is it on the ground yet?


What is unit's prediction for the storm?


----------



## SSS Inc.

EmJayDub;1575577 said:


> What time is it supposed to start snowing?


From nws mpls:Snow likely, mainly between 9pm and 3am

Now it say an inch ....thats better than less than an inch!


----------



## CityGuy

In other words sss they have no clue when or how much


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1575587 said:


> In other words sss they have no clue when or how much


You got it. Now I'll have to watch the radar all night.


----------



## unit28

main issue is it is moisture starved.
and the other reason that NWS can't keep a straight face on the forecast with this one
is the upper wind at around 700 mb is ripping it to pieces shearing it. I think the wind speed is near 100 mph 
near mid to upper levels.

watched the middle of this system spilt and yo yo more than any other one....

I think by 10pm they might know something to be close to an accurate est
on accumulations.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I see the same thing unit.

Dave Dahl just reported eastern 1/3 of MN to get a coating to an inch.


----------



## unit28

I am pretty sure it will slow down on the backside of the cyclogenetic rotation "upside"
and then saturate in WI ...sigh


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Shaffer on 4 just said a dusting, coating at best. Their future cast radar showed a burst of snow for about an over over the cities. 90% was Brainerd/ north.


----------



## 4x4Farmer

That big blob of blue was on us all afternoon and didn't even see a flake. Nothing is in our favor these days. Hope you guys to the south east get something.


----------



## OC&D

It's not looking promising.


----------



## BossPlow614

In other news, paid the last of 2012's sales tax. :realmad: 
I can't wait for income tax for last year...:realmad: But hopefully this is plowable.


----------



## unit28

since I ain't from around here I have no idea where these places are...
I picked this from WI NWS

SNOW
DEVELOPING MAINLY IN THE 9 PM TO MIDNIGHT TIMEFRAME ACROSS NORTH
CENTRAL WISCONSIN. THE SNOW WILL THEN DEVELOP/SPREAD SOUTH TO ALONG
THE INTERSTATE 90 CORRIDOR AROUND MIDNIGHT. THE SNOW WILL THEN
CONTINUE TO DEVELOP SOUTHWARD THROUGH NORTHEAST IOWA INTO FAR
SOUTHWEST WISCONSIN AFTER MIDNIGHT. AN IMPRESSIVE DENDRITIC GROWTH
ZONE WILL BE IN PLACE ACROSS CENTRAL INTO NORTH CENTRAL
WISCONSIN...AT NEARLY 300 MB THICK. THIS DEEP ZONE...COUPLED WITH
LIFT/OMEGA WITHIN IT...WILL LEAD TO HIGH SNOW RATIOS OF AROUND 30 TO
1 OR POSSIBLY HIGHER. THE SNOW WILL BE VERY FLUFFY AND WILL
ACCUMULATE QUICKLY...ESPECIALLY FOR AREAS ALONG AND NORTH OF
INTERSTATE 94. BY LATE FRIDAY MORNING....SNOW *ACCUMULATIONS OF 3
TO 5 INCHES WILL OCCUR ACROSS MUCH OF CLARK AND TAYLOR COUNTIES.*
CANNOT RULE OUT LOCALLY HIGHER AMOUNTS OF AROUND 6 INCHES ACROSS
NORTHERN AND EASTERN TAYLOR COUNTY. FURTHER TO THE SOUTH...BETWEEN
I-94 AND THE MISSISSIPPI RIVER...SNOW ACCUMULATIONS WILL RANGE
FROM 1 TO 3 INCHES WITH AMOUNTS REALLY TAPERING OFF WEST OF THE
MISSISSIPPI. LOCATIONS ACROSS NORTHEAST IOWA INTO SOUTHEAST
MINNESOTA WILL SEE ACCUMULATIONS RANGE FROM A FEW TENTHS TO AROUND
AN INCH. THE SNOW WILL CONTINUE THROUGH MID FRIDAY MORNING FOR
AREAS EAST OF THE MISSISSIPPI RIVER.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Take it to Wisconsin Weather thread	!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ian says dusting to an inch, maybe an inch +.

Way to nail that one down!!


----------



## OC&D

unit28;1575698 said:


> since I ain't from around here I have no idea where these places are...
> I picked this from WI NWS


That's like smack-dab in the middle of the state, far behind the cheddar curtain.


----------



## Janko78

Belinda just said 1" for metro.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://forecast.weather.gov/product...PX&product=AFD&format=CI&version=1&glossary=1

Might want to read the.link.


----------



## mnlefty

Metro'dome' at it again, and it seems to be growing.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1575758 said:


> http://forecast.weather.gov/product...PX&product=AFD&format=CI&version=1&glossary=1
> 
> Might want to read the.link.


Oh yeah. Thanks for that uplifting read! Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Is Zulu time -6 hours??? 00 zulu is really 6 pm here or how do I decipher?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh, and everywhere has basically dropped to less.than 1/2" possible tonight.


----------



## mnlefty

LwnmwrMan22;1575830 said:


> Is Zulu time -6 hours??? 00 zulu is really 6 pm here or how do I decipher?


Yep, on standard time we are -6 hrs to zulu time here. 00 zulu is 1800 here, 12 zulu is 6am. Of course when we go to daylight savings we jump up to only -5hrs...


----------



## mnlefty

OC&D;1575818 said:


> Oh yeah. Thanks for that uplifting read! Thumbs Up





LwnmwrMan22;1575832 said:


> Oh, and everywhere has basically dropped to less.than 1/2" possible tonight.


Makes it a little easier to enjoy bowling night tonight when I don't have to sweat going out to do my driveways...


----------



## BossPlow614

:realmad::realmad::realmad::realmad:


----------



## OC&D

mnlefty;1575840 said:


> Makes it a little easier to enjoy bowling night tonight when I don't have to sweat going out to do my driveways...


Where do you bowl? I bowled every Wednesday at Maple Lanes in Fridley for several years up until last year. Last year I bowled at the Mermaid, and this year I'm not bowling, but some of my buddies are bowling at Earle Brown now on Wednesdays.

I'm with you though, I gave up and poured a drink. 

I'll probably still get up at 3 to see what's shaking, or at least, what probably isn't.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Im just going to kick back and watch the xgames, if it snows it snows


----------



## SSS Inc.

mnlefty;1575840 said:


> Makes it a little easier to enjoy bowling night tonight when I don't have to sweat going out to do my driveways...


Lariat Lanes?? Classic Richfield Bowling alley.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1575887 said:


> Im just going to kick back and watch the xgames, if it snows it snows


Super PipeThumbs Up


----------



## BossPlow614

Polarismalibu;1575887 said:


> Im just going to kick back and watch the xgames, if it snows it snows


I'm pulling for Levi! Hes a Neighbor to my cabin! And tucker hibbert for snocross. Half the field is from MN... too bad its not snowing here like it is there.


----------



## Polarismalibu

EmJayDub;1575893 said:


> I'm pulling for Levi! Hes a Neighbor to my cabin! And tucker hibbert for snocross. Half the field is from MN... too bad its not snowing here like it is there.


sooo when are we going riding at his house??


----------



## hummer81

Pushed my fishing trip back a day for this lack precipitation event. Never fails Owell watch xgames and hang with family. Yup go Levi.


----------



## BossPlow614

I don't have a sled... I hate the cold.


----------



## djagusch

AREA FORECAST DISCUSSION
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE TWIN CITIES/CHANHASSEN MN
818 PM CST THU JAN 24 2013

.UPDATE...

QUICK UPDATE ON THE SNOWFALL POTENTIAL FOR TONIGHT...OR TO SAY IT
BETTER...THE LACK THERE OF. LOW LEVEL DRY AIR HAS BEEN A
SIGNIFICANT ISSUE TONIGHT...WITH SNOW STRUGGLING TO MAKE IT TO THE
GROUND. LOOKING AT FORECAST SOUNDINGS FROM THE RAP...ABOUT THE
TIME THE LOW LEVELS SATURATE...THE MID LEVELS DRY OUT AS A RATHER
PRONOUNCED DRY SLOT ON WATER VAPOR FROM THE DAKOTAS INTO NRN MN
MOVES OVERHEAD. ALL OF THIS IS REALLY WORKING HARD AGAINST
OUR SNOW TONIGHT...AND CONFIDENCE IN SNOW FALLING ANYWHERE WITHIN
THE MN PORTION OF THE CWA IS PLUMMETING. IN FACT...BASED ON
CURRENT RAP...25.00 NAM ROLLING IN...AND HOPKINS WRF MEMBERS...MAY
BE JUST A STRUGGLE TO GET AN INCH OF SNOW ACROSS OUR ADVY COUNTIES
IN WI AS ALL OF THESE MODELS KEEP THE SNOW NORTH AND EAST OF THE
MPX CWA. WILL NOT CHANGE THE ADVY AT THIS POINT...THOUGH WILL
PROBABLY BE TRENDING POPS AND SNOWFALL AMOUNTS DOWNWARD SHORTLY.

I think they are punting!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dang.... Djaug beaf me to it. Basically says even where the winter weather advisory is, they may not even get an inch. Too much wind shear (unit).


----------



## SSS Inc.

I'm rather optimistic usually but this had bust written all over it for the past couple days but not even a flake? Weren't they upping totals up north just a few hours ago? One of these times the forecast will be wrong but the other directionpayup. I just have a good feeling that we'll get something before the end of the month.


----------



## SSS Inc.

PD updated a minute ago.. Beat Ya!!!!!

And this is Paul's forecast for tonight updated at 8:48

BTW: He writes everything as if nobody reads until the next day for those of you that don't read his blog


----------



## Polarismalibu

My xgmaes favorite just ate it good.


----------



## Camden

Are you guys watching the X Games? Is that dude on the sled F'd up or what? If his neck isn't broken it'll be a miracle.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1575975 said:


> Are you guys watching the X Games? Is that dude on the sled F'd up or what? If his neck isn't broken it'll be a miracle.


He got up and walked away. He would have been fine if the sled didn't come back to kick his a*s.


----------



## BossPlow614

The Leatt neck brace saved his neck. One of the best safety equipment investments I've ever bought


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;1575980 said:


> He got up and walked away. He would have been fine if the sled didn't come back to kick his a*s.


I saw that! I don't know how he managed to escape serious injury with the way his sled landed on top of him.


----------



## Advantage

What the hell! They been jacking up the accumulation numbers all day and still say at least 3-5" but on the radar it all broke up as it hit the lake. Unless it fills back in they were way off on this one.


----------



## Advantage

It started snowing real good and we picked up almost .5" quickly then it shut right off.


----------



## Janko78

Where you located Advantage?


----------



## BossPlow614

My plow is hooked up just in case, so it won't snow enough except to salt.


----------



## Advantage

Right next to Duluth


----------



## Advantage

EmJayDub;1576025 said:


> My plow is hooked up just in case, so it won't snow enough except to salt.


Thanks a lot....
I did my part too. We scrambled to fix a radiator leak and put a new starter in one of the skids tonight. So yeah might as well go to sleep for a while.


----------



## wizardsr

Snow plowing services are taxed under Dayton's proposal, I was just on 1130 talking about it. :waving: Call your legislators!


----------



## Janko78

So snow services are no longer consider essential in his proposal? WTF??


----------



## qualitycut

Sales Tax Base Broadening
All existing and newly taxed items will be subject to 20% sales tax rate reduction to 5.5%.
Advertising and related services - e.g. advertising agencies, public relations agencies, media buying agencies, media representatives, display advertising, advertising material distribution services
Office administrative services
Facilities support services - e.g. snow plowing, cleaning

Its all things businesses use that are getting taxed more or things rich people would usually buy,

http://kstp.com/news/stories/S2908047.shtml?cat=1


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Sorry guys it's my fault, I had salt delivered this morning


----------



## Janko78

How the hell is Belinda still saying an inch in metro by morning commute? Has she seen the radar??


----------



## SSS Inc.

wizardsr;1576042 said:


> Snow plowing services are taxed under Dayton's proposal, I was just on 1130 talking about it. :waving: Call your legislators!


Too bad I wasn't out plowing...I would have heard ya.
Its a complete joke. Its being touted as a great thing on some of the Dayton leaning websites. Do you think this really has enough support to get passed? I realize we're in MN but c'mon this is a joke. Classic lower the rates, broaden the base only to raise the rates across the board in two years.


----------



## scott3430

We barely got a dusting so far.


----------



## unit28

40* temps right now
parts of MT, WY and around the Western1/3 of SDAK

couple of occluded fronts moving this way
By Tue hopefully we can have a stationary trough pouring in 
some gulf moisture And of course hope things come together for snow.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Janko78;1576055 said:


> How the hell is Belinda still saying an inch in metro by morning commute? Has she seen the radar??


Not going out on a limb here it's more of a thick branch, I'd say a dusting for the metro


----------



## SSS Inc.

scott3430;1576059 said:


> We barely got a dusting so far.


Looks like it filling in a bit for you central Wisconsin guys.Thumbs Up


----------



## Janko78

I'm gonna go out shortly and salt my lots heavy now then go to bed. As usual nothing to get excited about. Anyone else salting tonight?


----------



## qualitycut

Janko78;1576067 said:


> I'm gonna go out shortly and salt my lots heavy now then go to bed. As usual nothing to get excited about. Anyone else salting tonight?


All the roads and parking lots around here have so much salt residue you cant even see the lines.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Janko78;1576067 said:


> I'm gonna go out shortly and salt my lots heavy now then go to bed. As usual nothing to get excited about. Anyone else salting tonight?


Getting up at 3 to look, takes 3.5hrs to salt everything by myself so if I have to go out it'll all be done by 7-7:30Thumbs Up


----------



## BossPlow614

How about Levi's second run? That superman flip over the 130 ft double was crazy!


----------



## Drakeslayer

I washed my truck, went and started the bobcats and had salt delivered. Remedy for disaster I guess.


----------



## BossPlow614

That means we should get a ton of snow! ↑


----------



## Janko78

Yep, around here too on the salt, but I've got three zero tolerance facilities so gotta stay in it.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Drakeslayer;1576072 said:


> I washed my truck, went and started the bobcats and had salt delivered. Remedy for disaster I guess.


Now if you had washed the truck, a bad starter and dead batteries on the skids, and were out of salt we would have gotten hammered


----------



## Polarismalibu

EmJayDub;1576071 said:


> How about Levi's second run? That superman flip over the 130 ft double was crazy!


He never fails to disappoint, he deserved that win for sure


----------



## grosser397

snow isn't looking to promising for tonight!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

grosser397;1576090 said:


> snow isn't looking to promising for tonight!


Go for a drive, make sure you run over a box of nails and when you come home leave your lights on. It'll snow


----------



## mnlefty

I bowl at Southtown for those that asked... just saw about 8 flakes a few minutes ago on a smoke break.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have 78 snowflakes on the wife's minivan. 93 on one of the trucks.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I'm pretty sure I saw no flakes. We should do this again sometime. Sunday Anyone?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

JohnDee must have a new gig that he needs to be to by 9 am... he's updating much earlier than before.

He says the 6+" storm.for Tuesday is no more, MAYBE 1-2" , with really no new snows for the next 10 days.


----------



## TPC Services

what are they calling for you guys to get Sunday up there . central iowa to see sleet then turning over to rain.  which will melt and call for salting out


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TPC Services;1576277 said:


> what are they calling for you guys to get Sunday up there . central iowa to see sleet then turning over to rain.  which will melt and call for salting out


For now a rain snow mix.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hey but accuweather has 2-4" for me on TuesdayThumbs Up Not sure if I trust them though.:laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Holy F'N SNOW!!!

Just had a squall come through with big huge flakes, couldn't see 100' in front of the van on the freeway.

Had that been at 10 pm last night I would been Fa-REEK-ing out!!


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1576334 said:


> Holy F'N SNOW!!!
> 
> Just had a squall come through with big huge flakes, couldn't see 100' in front of the van on the freeway.
> 
> Had that been at 10 pm last night I would been Fa-REEK-ing out!!


All I see is sunshine.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1576336 said:


> All I see is sunshine.


Man, I sure would like to live in your world!!!


----------



## OC&D

I'm considering going out and sneezing at each of my lots, that should take care of what we got last night.


----------



## mnglocker

Green Grass;1576336 said:


> All I see is sunshine.


Copy that. I'm in need of my Ray Bans.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Kstp seems to have changed their weather page on their website. Looks like they added an interactive map. Kind of interesting. Check it out. 
Note: I maybe late to the party, this could have happened a few days ago.

http://kstp.com/weather/


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Don't read the forecast discussion from NWS if you want lots of snow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1576452 said:


> Don't read the forecast discussion from NWS if you want lots of snow.


Looks like the same one from this morning. I try to avoid the aviation part. The best I can tell is that they are admitting that they have no idea what will happen yet. I'll take 1.5" at a time. Wouldn't mind 6+ but I don't want to be greedy. John Dee kind of threw me for a loop this morning because it sure seems like there is at least a chance for something and since he won't update until Monday I'm surprised he didn't leave the door open just a bit more.


----------



## Camden

X-Games injury update on the guys who crashed last night:

http://xgames.espn.go.com/article/8...ed-heart-contusion-snowmobile-freestyle-crash

It sounds like the guy did hurt himself even though he got up and walked away. He's still lucky he didn't snap his neck.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Well the GFS and the NAM models make it interesting if we can stay on the cold side of things. Looking forward to what they say tomorrow. Right now they show enough liquid for a couple plowings for most of us as long as its not "liquid". They're not that far apart from each other which is always a good sign. Cross your fingers.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Who is they?


----------



## 60Grit

Drakeslayer;1576958 said:


> Who is they?


The GFS and NAM models


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1576452 said:


> Don't read the forecast discussion from NWS if you want lots of snow.


everything I've posted about the Sun-Tue sytem is on track according to NWS.

However, if they post up something within their discussion pages
and they post something like.....30-1 or something within the next 48

I may run and hide .If you get my drift


----------



## TKLAWN

Winter storm watch, tenth or two of freezing rain accumulation possible.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It looks like it's too warm aloft to hit 30:1. 

But even 10:1 and 3S will be happy.


----------



## ryde307

Temps look like it is close to being snow lets hope for that.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1577122 said:


> It looks like it's too warm aloft to hit 30:1.
> 
> But even 10:1 and 3S will be happy.


Darn right. I bet they're busy today at nws. The latest Nam 12z puts a good amount right over the metro. Keeps nudging north for them.

This would a lot of ice. Thats 1/2" of liquid in the yellow. And there is more before and after this 6 period in the pic. 20:1 that would be enough for me

Edit: 
I just checked out nws tabular forecast and the greatest chance for precip falls between noon and six. That's the period shown in the picture.


----------



## Janko78

*Need a little help....SSS or Unit28??*

Could you please explain what Nam and so of the other technical terms you use in our posts? Thanks in advance! Jeff


----------



## MM&L

NAM and GFS are weather forecast models


----------



## SSS Inc.

Janko78;1577179 said:


> Could you please explain what Nam and so of the other technical terms you use in our posts? Thanks in advance! Jeff


NAM: North American Mesoscale Model
GFS: Global Forecast System
Ecmwf: European Centre for Medium-Range Weather Forecasts

Just three of a bunch of models used to predict what might happen. 
12Z is the time the model was released. 12z is 6 a.m, 18z would be noon.
20:1 is just the ratio of liquid to snow. 1/2" of liquid would be 10" of snow
Several pages back Unit28 posted a link to some definitions. Check it out.

You most likely know but nws is the national weather service. Oh yeah, and PD is Paul Douglas


----------



## Janko78

Thank you!


----------



## Janko78

So we have a favorable chance to plowable snow if the temp holds below 32. I'll check out Units post from earlier. Thanks and hope everyone can get out this weekend/monday and make some money.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Janko,

Read this link...

http://forecast.weather.gov/product...PX&product=AFD&format=CI&version=1&glossary=1

The abbreviations in blue, you can click on and a glossary appears explaining the abbreviation.

This is basically the blog for NWS. It'll take a couple of readings, but it's pretty easy once you get the hang of it.


----------



## Janko78

Thanks!! I will check it out!


----------



## SSS Inc.

My favorite is NOGAPS:U.S.Navy's Operational Global Atmospheric Prediction System. ussmileyflag Their last run lines up with the nam.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Janko78;1577186 said:


> So we have a favorable chance to plowable snow if the temp holds below 32. I'll check out Units post from earlier. Thanks and hope everyone can get out this weekend/monday and make some money.


Not exactly. NWS's main concern is warm air aloft will make it fall as freezing rain.


----------



## wizardsr

Oooh fun! 

.. WINTRY PRECIPITATION LIKELY SUNDAY AND SUNDAY NIGHT...

.A LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM MOVING NORTHEAST FROM THE CENTRAL PLAINS ON SUNDAY WILL BRING A WINTRY MIX OF PRECIPITATION TO MUCH OF THE REGION. FREEZING RAIN IS FORECAST TO MOVE INTO SOUTHERN MINNESOTA SUNDAY MORNING... AND THEN SPREAD NORTHEAST ACROSS THE TWIN CITIES AND MUCH OF WEST CENTRAL WISCONSIN DURING THE LATE MORNING AND AFTERNOON HOURS. THE FREEZING RAIN MAY MIX WITH OR CHANGE TO SNOW DURING THE AFTERNOON AND EVENING HOURS. SEVERAL INCHES OF SNOW ACCUMULATION MAY OCCUR RATHER QUICKLY WHERE THIS TRANSITION OCCURS. THERE REMAINS PLENTY OF UNCERTAINTY WITH REGARDS TO THE AMOUNT OF FREEZING RAIN THAT WILL RESULT... AS WELL AS HOW MUCH SNOW ACCUMULATION OCCURS. MONITOR LATER STATEMENTS FOR POSSIBLE ADVISORIES AND OR WARNINGS REGARDING THIS WEATHER SYSTEM.


----------



## CityGuy

God I just love ice. Not. Hope it's all snow and starts later afternoon. I have to teach a fire 1 class tomorrow. Going to be a long day I think.


----------



## unit28

6" Monday morning?
{insert the koolaid theme}
oh yeah !


----------



## mnlefty

This thing must be teetering right on the edge of temp profiles, timing, and track, because I don't recall anything else this winter where the NWS seems so unsure of their own forecast. The discussion talks about the uncertainty of the WSW and the likely change for some to warnings others to advisory, and including the metro basically because that's where the biggest traffic impact could be.

So the metro is included in a winter storm watch, but if you look at the local forecasts each period from sun-tues is only 30-40% chance of precip, but yet included in the watch area? Feels more like a severe watch in the summer time... could get nothing, but if you do get hit it could be nasty.


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1577190 said:


> My favorite is NOGAPS:U.S.Navy's Operational Global Atmospheric Prediction System. ussmileyflag Their last run lines up with the nam.


My favorite was whoever on here posted an image of PD's blog earlier this week and titled it "PDGarbage.jpg" hahahah


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I think we're slowing seeing a transition to southern IA/Kansas City type weather and the models seem to trend so.

Even with the winter storm watch, that always meant "look out!! Here comes 6" of snow at least" where now it seems they are issued for ice conditions more than snow.

I agree it's hard to figure out what NWS has planned, as we are 30-20-20-50-20 on the north side as far as percentages, yet "several inches of snow COULD stack up quickly".

I'm still ready from the snow potential on Thursday, but am starting to wonder if I should go salt my zero tolerance sidewalks tonight, or wait and see what starts to fall tomorrow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

EmJayDub;1577258 said:


> My favorite was whoever on here posted an image of PD's blog earlier this week and titled it "PDGarbage.jpg" hahahah


That was SSS... he's the biggest Paul Douglas fan boy here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

KSTP app just talks about ice pellets and rain. Should be fun.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Accuweather just talks about ice buildup. No mention of snow hardly at all.


----------



## CityGuy

NWS is the only one talking several inches of snow. Everyone else is talking flakes to maybe a dusting at best.


----------



## TKLAWN

Hamelfire;1577335 said:


> NWS is the only one talking several inches of snow. Everyone else is talking flakes to maybe a dusting at best.


I didn't see any mention of several inches on the site. Where did you catch that at?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS had it in one of the Winter Storm Watches or forecast discussion this morning.


----------



## SSS Inc.

That's me...I love Paul. And I do read it everyday. 

NWS now has me at 80% tomorrow with little to no snow and a 1/10" of ice. There has been a lot of changes just in the last 12 hours so I bet there will be moreThumbs Up Looks like a fun time.


----------



## CityGuy

tklawn;1577345 said:


> i didn't see any mention of several inches on the site. Where did you catch that at?


.a low pressure system moving northeast from the central plains
on sunday will bring a wintry mix of precipitation to much of the
region. Freezing rain is forecast to move into southern minnesota
sunday morning...and then spread northeast across the twin cities
and much of west central wisconsin during the late morning and
afternoon hours. The freezing rain may mix with or change to snow
during the afternoon and evening hours. several inches of snow
accumulation may occur rather quickly where this transition
occurs. There remains plenty of uncertainty with regards to the
amount of freezing rain that will result...as well as how much
snow accumulation occurs. Monitor later statements for possible
advisories and or warnings regarding this weather system.


----------



## BossPlow614

A chance of freezing rain and sleet between noon and 3pm, then snow and freezing rain likely. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 31. South southeast wind around 8 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New ice accumulation of less than a 0.1 of an inch possible. Little or no snow accumulation expected.

For Champlin Sunday. Nice forecast...


----------



## CityGuy

Well now its all ice not snow. WTF 

...WINTRY PRECIPITATION LIKELY SUNDAY AND SUNDAY NIGHT...

.A WINTRY MIX OF PRECIPITATION IS EXPECTED TO MOVE INTO SOUTHERN
MINNESOTA ON SUNDAY MORNING...AND THEN SPREAD NORTH AND EAST
ACROSS CENTRAL AND EAST CENTRAL MINNESOTA AND WEST CENTRAL
WISCONSIN DURING THE LATE MORNING AND AFTERNOON HOURS. THE PRIMARY
PRECIPITATION TYPE DURING THE DAYTIME IS EXPECTED TO BE FREEZING
RAIN...POTENTIALLY MIXED WITH OR CHANGING OVER TO SNOW DURING THE
AFTERNOON AND EVENING HOURS. ICE ACCUMULATIONS APPEAR QUITE
POSSIBLE...ESPECIALLY FROM SOUTH CENTRAL MINNESOTA NORTH AND EAST
TOWARD THE TWIN CITIES AND EAU CLAIRE. SNOW ACCUMULATIONS IN THE
ONE TO THREE INCH RANGE ARE ALSO POSSIBLE...ESPECIALLY ACROSS WEST
CENTRAL WISCONSIN.

THIS WINTRY PRECIPITATION IS OCCURRING AS AN AREA OF LOW PRESSURE
EJECTS NORTHEAST OUT OF THE CENTRAL PLAINS. THIS SYSTEM IS STILL
IN ITS DEVELOPMENT STAGES...SO PLEASE MONITOR LATER STATEMENTS
FOR REFINED DETAILS ON PRECIPITATION TYPES AND ATTENDANT HAZARDS.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

M-in-n-e-s-o-t-a! MINNESOTA!!! MINNESOTA!! gggoooooooooOOOOOOO GOPHERS!!!!


----------



## Janko78

*As of this moment it appears to be a preventative salting and salting event!*

Snow and freezing rain likely, mainly after 3pm. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 32. South southeast wind around 7 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New ice accumulation of less than a 0.1 of an inch possible. New snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible.
Sunday Night A chance of snow and freezing rain, mainly before midnight. Areas of fog after midnight. Otherwise, cloudy, with a low around 25. Southeast wind around 6 mph becoming calm in the evening. Chance of precipitation is 40%.

Hope this changes to all snow rather then just ice.


----------



## unit28

Temp in ell river 
Up 4* f in last few hrs


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1577442 said:


> M-in-n-e-s-o-t-a! MINNESOTA!!! MINNESOTA!! gggoooooooooOOOOOOO GOPHERS!!!!


Look at the bright side, they're going to be seeded really high in the NIT.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Does NIT NOT have the word NATIONAL in it?? Is a NIT title NOT a NATIONAL title??


----------



## unit28

the main LPS has an imbeded trof 
which is bringing most of the moisture from the western gulf for now....


----------



## CityGuy

Please Snow,Please Snow,Please Snow,Please Snow,Please Snow,Please Snow,Please Snow


----------



## Janko78

Urgent - winter weather message...updated
national weather service twin cities/chanhassen mn
335 pm cst sat jan 26 2013

...wintry precipitation likely sunday and sunday night...

.a wintry mix of precipitation is expected to move into southern
minnesota on sunday morning...and then spread north and east
across central and east central minnesota and west central
wisconsin during the late morning and afternoon hours. The
primary precipitation type during the daytime is expected to be
freezing rain...potentially mixed with or changing over to snow
during the afternoon and evening hours. Ice accumulations appear
quite possible...especially from south central minnesota north
and east toward the twin cities and eau claire. Snow
accumulations in the one to three inch range are also possible...
Especially across west central wisconsin.

This wintry precipitation is occurring as an area of low pressure
ejects northeast out of the central plains. This system is still
in its development stages...so please monitor later statements
for refined details on precipitation types and attendant hazards.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS keeps talking about snow tomorrow afternoon.

'CCO and Fox 9 future casts both showed large blobs of snow over us most of the afternoon, evening tomorrow.


----------



## IDST

I can't remember how to plow it's been so long. When was the last time we actually had to plow? I left for a week to South Carolina figured we'd get nailed but that didn't help (sorry). I did get to do some riding at least. Hit a tweety bird square in the chest at 70mph that kinda sucked.


----------



## BossPlow614

Is anyone pretreating tonight?


----------



## unit28

with the warming that may happen tonight, I wouldn't pre treat.
.
Also I think I can already see a line where I'd draw a big fat 0
if things don't change within the next 8hrs.

hasta ma'nana amigos


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1577621 said:


> NWS keeps talking about snow tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> 'CCO and Fox 9 future casts both showed large blobs of snow over us most of the afternoon, evening tomorrow.


There sure appears to be plenty of moisture available for a something decent.( By decent I mean something some of us can profit from) I'm really hoping this is one of those where you get about two minutes of freezing crap and then right into snow. This is the first time in a long time I have seen NWS say "New *precipitation* amounts of less than a tenth of an inch possible." That right there tells me they don't know what will happen. Looks to me to be either one heck of an ice storm or 5-6" of snow. Like you said LwnmwrMan22 they are all hinting at snow tomorrow but I think they are affraid to put numbers on it because we are so close to the edge. They also mentioned Tuesday of course and Friday as well. What I would really look forward to is a nice layer of glaze ice followed by two inches of snow.Thumbs Up Just kidding


----------



## SSS Inc.

Well this is interesting reading from the very recent aviation discussion on NWS.

KMSP...THERE IS DEFINITELY LOW
CONFIDENCE IN HOW THINGS WILL TRANSITION FROM FZRA TO PERHAPS RA
THEN OVER TO SN... AS WELL AS TO WHETHER THERE WILL ONLY BE A*
TENTH OF AN INCH OF TOTAL PCPN OR CLOSER TO 4 TENTHS OF AN INCH.*


----------



## OC&D

Well shiver me timbers, another "wait and see."

In other news, GO GOPHERS! Nice win against MN State!


----------



## Polarismalibu

It's sad how there is no snow in the cities. I'm up on silver bay on a little snowmobile trip and there is a ton of powder everywhere!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS,

you want to keep quiet next time??

http://forecast.weather.gov/showsig...ocal_place1=&product1=Winter+Weather+Advisory

* MAIN IMPACT: IN MINNESOTA...ICE ACCUMULATION AROUND A TENTH OF AN INCH FOLLOWED BY 2 INCHES OF SNOW ACCUMULATION. IN WISCONSIN...ICE ACCUMULATION AROUND A TENTH OF AN INCH FOLLOWED BY 2 TO 4 INCHES OF SNOW ACCUMULATION.
*


----------



## unit28

Went to check some observations last night and the NWS site was down for 
the state of WI. 

It's an houly update for statewide stations. which could mean a couple hours were interupted for the decision makers.....ooops


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1577847 said:


> SSS,
> 
> you want to keep quiet next time??
> 
> http://forecast.weather.gov/showsig...ocal_place1=&product1=Winter+Weather+Advisory
> 
> * MAIN IMPACT: IN MINNESOTA...ICE ACCUMULATION AROUND A TENTH OF AN INCH FOLLOWED BY 2 INCHES OF SNOW ACCUMULATION. IN WISCONSIN...ICE ACCUMULATION AROUND A TENTH OF AN INCH FOLLOWED BY 2 TO 4 INCHES OF SNOW ACCUMULATION.
> *


That's what I saw yesterday afternoon as far asQPF. Cambridge NWS,
must have seen that and updated later. The dew point line was easily observed yesterday
I saw that line looking from a plateau in Elk River and was interesting to see when the sun was setting. later. I picked the photo yesterday and shows the definitive line that extends into central WI. Went to Elk River this morning and the line was still there, however as the waves are coming in now, the line is shearing a bit and diffused.

main impact for snow that I saw yesterday was 12am to 6am early Monday, but tomorrow may be warming quick to above 34......wait and see on that one.

yesterdays sat also shows a couple cold funnels, which means a bit of rain in the uppers. 
The precip from that was due to the wave from the North Pacific. That took a few days to cross the upper conus and went through central MN which produced nothing on the ground.

The other question remains is the total count of QPF, I think it may be a little bit more than .10 as it wraps, making it a bit more of a closed low and if a stationary trof setting up near West MN during the early Mon morning while it wraps.


----------



## SSS Inc.

What did I do? I was just kidding>


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Right above the top cold air funnel it looks like a face


----------



## unit28

Any fire eaters out there?
Don't know if this has been posted before but I found this link

I really liked how they use some of the better weather related resouces.
Seems like it will also benefit people who enjoy outdoor recreational activities.

http://www.predictiveservices.nifc.gov/weather/weather.htm


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1577908 said:


> What did I do? I was just kidding>


I think we can all appreciate luck over educated guesses anyday.....wesport

I read where you've also experienced some NWS interuptions last week. Seems like it may be happening more frequently nowadays.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I officially going with minimal ice for the metro and 3"+ of snow. This may be my inner Dave Dahl talking.

Last night the GFS has that 4/10" that nws talked about. NAM has 3/10+"


----------



## djagusch

unit28;1577902 said:


> That's what I saw yesterday afternoon as far asQPF. Cambridge NWS,
> must have seen that and updated later. The dew point line was easily observed yesterday
> I saw that line looking from a plateau in Elk River and was interesting to see when the sun was setting. later. I picked the photo yesterday and shows the definitive line that extends into central WI. Went to Elk River this morning and the line was still there, however as the waves are coming in now, the line is shearing a bit and diffused.
> 
> main impact for snow that I saw yesterday was 12am to 6am early Monday, but tomorrow may be warming quick to above 34......wait and see on that one.
> 
> yesterdays sat also shows a couple cold funnels, which means a bit of rain in the uppers.
> The precip from that was due to the wave from the North Pacific. That took a few days to cross the upper conus and went through central MN which produced nothing on the ground.
> 
> The other question remains is the total count of QPF, I think it may be a little bit more than .10 as it wraps, making it a bit more of a closed low and if a stationary trof setting up near West MN during the early Mon morning while it wraps.


So you are saying nws is correct to what you see.


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;1577911 said:


> Right above the top cold air funnel it looks like a face


If you only knew how many times I say that.
I though about posting some interesting things I notice.
But that would cause alot of redundancy along with some
sanity issues on my behalf....let's not go there

I try to keep it to a minnimum...check that.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1577930 said:


> I try to keep it to a minnimum...check that.


I always enjoy the scary looking faces you find.

There's some yellow on the radar. Hmm


----------



## unit28

djagusch;1577926 said:


> So you are saying nws is correct to what you see.


I think it's as close as anyone can say. well unless you're a pro met or a 
paid professional. Takes about 16 hrs from DFW to Minneapolis. I see this picking some extra gulf moisture now. Not saying that additional moisture will be a facor for us, and not sure where the exact heavy impact might be. Looks like a better impact for North Brach area I can see some spots above .10 already on the western edge of the echo return. The western edge is what we need to focus on ...I think.

It seems like it's lining up good for early Monday morning.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1577955 said:


> I always enjoy the scary looking faces you find.
> 
> There's some yellow on the radar. Hmm


since we posted the same time I claim
you winner by .00002 seconds.
on the obvsd return

but like they say ...pinch poke you owe me a coke...lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like our weather will be the stuff over Souix Falls SD.

The yellow, IMO, would be the freezing rain, green the sleet. Gonna be plowing stuff with the consistency of sugar, if there is enough.


----------



## SSS Inc.

The latest NAM 12z has a bullseye of precip right over the metro. 4/10" just like they and the gfs have been showing for several runs. .10" of ice and 1-2" of snow doesn't add up. NWS also shows this precip forecast for the next 24 hours with .5" (high of .61") of precip just to the s.e. of the metro. I would think with their own graphic they may need to update. But they are the experts.

***Well I guess if you add up all the little "less than's" their kind of in line with their picture.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Raining at Hwy 14&35


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Sleet now too


----------



## MM&L

Jim where are you located? Steve Frazier on 9 said 1/10" ice and about half inch of snow????? Who knows...


----------



## unit28

another problem I have is the upper winds blasting this thing too. 
east central wind impacts at over 100 mph.
This would be the mid section of the system, normally where dry slots may form

Looking at this, it pushes the lower southern impacts further east,
and the upper impacts further west....

this leads me to believe there's an axis forming.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

MM&L;1578011 said:


> Jim where are you located? Steve Frazier on 9 said 1/10" ice and about half inch of snow????? Who knows...


Owatonna. We have a good coating now. I'm the only fool who pre treated


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1578028 said:


> Owatonna. We have a good coating now. I'm the only fool who pre treated


That didn't take long. Keep us postedThumbs Up


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ambulances and fire trucks are blazing in the back ground. My lots are wet. Others are slick


----------



## SSS Inc.

NWS just upped me a bit. .1"ice 1-3" of snow during the day. And snow likely tonight. Anyone else seeing some changes? 

And upped chance from 80% to 90%


----------



## djagusch

Made the weather advisory all of the metro now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

djagusch;1578059 said:


> Made the weather advisory all of the metro now.


Looks like they moved it all the way to Brainerd.

If they rain is held to a minimum we could see several inches I think. If it goes the other way it could get ugly. I hate storms like this because I'll have to constantly check the radar, the window, and on here. Not that I wouldn't do that anyway I guess.


----------



## unit28

moisture being pulled NW [arrow]
and now starting to wrap just a little [circle]


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Our temp rose 6 degrees in 30 minutes. Now its all rain


----------



## MM&L

Rain here too(56071)


----------



## qualitycut

It would only make sense that its been below zero and then we finally get some moisture and its rain


----------



## unit28

good night....


----------



## qualitycut

According to Nws New Facebook graphic I'm in the 3-5 of snow


----------



## SSS Inc.

NWS finally updated with a new picture.

Getting a few bits of sleet at my house.


----------



## Green Grass

starting to rain here


----------



## qualitycut

Switching to snow here


----------



## Green Grass

Now its doing nothing here.


----------



## mnlefty

Had a little rain, ice pellets and snow already here... basically nothing at the moment.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Still rain down here. Warming up too. With all this ice I don't want snow


----------



## SSS Inc.

mnlefty;1578187 said:


> Had a little rain, ice pellets and snow already here... basically nothing at the moment.


Out in shakopee it hurts when it hits your face. Everything not treated you will leave tracks


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I suppose I should get out of bed and see what all the hubbub is about?? Woke up at 4, couldn't sleep from all of the expected excitement, then went back to sleep about 9ish. Just woke up again.

I hate doing that, I feel like such a slug now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Very slippery


----------



## mnglocker

A shot from a friend in Lake Crystal just outside of Mankato on 60. It's going to be a night for tire chains if we get snow on top of this.


----------



## mnglocker

Something to nitpick about...

Can you guys please post your location/zip code with updates in your area so that it can help us all better track the weather?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ummm.. unless this REALLY starts filling in on the back side, it looks like it should be out of here by 7-8 tonight.

Location: my bed.


----------



## MM&L

55379 - rain/ little sleet bouncing off hood


----------



## mnlefty

Right as I posted about it doing nothing it began to come down at a pretty good clip... from inside it looks like mostly rain with a few ice pellets mixed in. Outside feels strange, feels quite mild, precip doesn't feel like ice, but it's not wet like rain either.

Deck boards are melting what falls, concrete drive is NOT. Starting to ice over pretty good, not glare ice, a little more pebbled, but ice none the less.


----------



## ryde307

Rain from mpks to wayzata on 394


----------



## ryde307

County has salt trucks out on 494 in Minnetonka doesn't feel slippery while driving but hard to tell. Still rain but starting to feel a bit more frozen


----------



## mnglocker

It's raining pretty good in Delano 55328 (30 minutes due west of mpls) I'll be headed up to Monticello in a hour. I'll give an update when I can.


----------



## ryde307

Pretty heavy rain in excelsior hope thus changes to snow soon or I feel like we won't be plowing tonight


----------



## TKLAWN

Strait rain. Freezing on contact, everything is coated in ice, very slick.


----------



## ryde307

Just got home to Chanhassen and everything just froze. Everything is super icy now.


----------



## 09Daxman

Light Sleet in oakdale/55128.


----------



## Green Grass

In Mound and it is slick. Watched two guys running in Watertown fall.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Just got back in from picking my truck in shakopee. 169 going over the river had some spin outs. A lot of salt truck on the highways. My street is covered in ice pellets and very slippery. Cross your fingers because it just got quiet and I don't hear anything hitting my windows.....some big clumps of what looks like snow are mixing in.Thumbs Up

Reporting from South Minneapolis.....West of Lake Nakomis-East of 35w.


----------



## BossPlow614

Sleeting? In champlin. Time to kick back and watch xgames snocross as well as Supercross from last night!


----------



## mnlefty

Are you guys getting slick glare ice? Near 494/35w the rain has been pretty frozen as it falls and freezing immediately upon contact to where the ice is more of pellets all frozen together... It's definitely icy, but it's about the least slippery ice I've seen if that makes sense. Doesn't really feel slick walking around... I'm sure it's enough to be slick driving, but it's not as bad as it could be.

It was 'pouring' a short time ago, and there's another hefty blob of yellow coming NE up/along 169. If that rolls over us it's going to suck no matter what form it's in. 

More ice = sucky
couple inches of snow over ice we already have = just as sucky


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just some light flurries so far near Forest Lake. 

I'm heading to WBL to salt my sidewalks before they ice over.


----------



## qualitycut

My sidewalks at home feel like walking on crushed gravel not slick at all


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1578261 said:


> My sidewalks at home feel like walking on crushed gravel not slick at all


I can skate on mine.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Lefty, 

Are you getiing what I'm getting. I've got large fluffy flakes with a little sleet mixed in.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Moderate sleet in Maple Grove/Osseo area... surfaces starting to get a little slick... local DOT shop is starting to treat


----------



## mnlefty

SSS Inc.;1578271 said:


> Lefty,
> 
> Are you getiing what I'm getting. I've got large fluffy flakes with a little sleet mixed in.


Yep the flakes are definitely mixing in... maybe about 50/50 at the moment.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1578271 said:


> Lefty,
> 
> Are you getiing what I'm getting. I've got large fluffy flakes with a little sleet mixed in.


Same thing in White Bear Lake.


----------



## Janko78

Snow/sleet mix now in Osseo/Maple Grove area. Getting very slick


----------



## cbservicesllc

Just changed to snow in MG/Osseo... that was quick!


----------



## mnglocker

Rain and sleet freezing to road in buffalo. Slick as hell.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Its fun to watch those big huge snowflakes


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This will not be bad tonight. The salt will work the snow will get plowed we will be fine.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1578285 said:


> Just changed to snow in MG/Osseo... that was quick!


NWS said it would happen quickly beginning in wester wis. at about 2:00. What a bunch of idiots it only 1:40

The snow really picked up. I don't hear much pinging against the house anymore.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Everything is white in maplewood, was rain sleet now huge flakes and sleet


----------



## mnglocker

Sleet turning to rain in buffalo. 55313


----------



## Janko78

Straight Snow now in Osseo! Coming down at a moderate rate.


----------



## BossPlow614

A very nice rate of snow coming down in Champlin.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Shoveld some of the crap off the deck and it doesn't come off the shovel. On the icerink its frozen solid with snow on top.


----------



## qualitycut

Snowing like crazy here ( inver grove


----------



## ringahding1

Big Flakes in Stillwater


----------



## qualitycut

It's a mixed bag again here


----------



## mnlefty

Huge flakes falling fast here now too.


----------



## IDST

St. Louis Park, 55226. Huge snow flakes then pellets. now snowing at a pretty decent clip.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Virtually nothing but snow falling in WBL. Stopped my salting will wait for the plowing now tonight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Still looks to be done about 7-8.


----------



## SSS Inc.

At the current rate I could get 5" in about 4 hours.


3/4" Already


----------



## IDST

How late is it going to keep snowing. Looks like not much after 5 accoriding to the future radar on NWS. It looks like it's snowing hard here but no accumulating to much yet.


----------



## IDST

SSS Inc.;1578329 said:


> At the current rate I could get 5" in about 4 hours.
> 
> 3/4" Already


Where in MPLS you get 3/4??


----------



## SSS Inc.

jagext;1578346 said:


> Where in MPLS you get 3/4??


South Mpls not far from the airport. I'm approaching an inch.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I don't see how we aren't plowing tonight. About 1/3" in Forest Lake, but an hour ago it wasn't even snowing.

Plus, this 1/3" is going to poow like 1/2-3/4".


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1578357 said:


> I don't see how we aren't plowing tonight. About 1/3" in Forest Lake, but an hour ago it wasn't even snowing.
> 
> Plus, this 1/3" is going to poow like 1/2-3/4".


I measured just the fluffy snow not the crap underneath thats all frozen here. Apparently I'm in the lead with about 7/8" now. Its is really piling up. My daughter just came in with about 3/4" stuck to her hat(its thats kind of snow, very sticky)


----------



## mnlefty

I'm pretty close to SSS and have similar totals... right around an inch at the moment... judging by the radar, back and bottom edges seem to be picking up speed, we'll be hard pressed to pick up a 2nd full inch.

On a brighter note, on my driveway at least, the freezing rain at least has left the snow fairly dry. I wouldn't call it fluffy, but it's not the sludge I'm used to when an event starts as rain/sleet.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I'm shooting for 3".Thumbs Up Every time I look out the window it looks like another 1/4" fell.


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1578366 said:


> I'm shooting for 3".Thumbs Up Every time I look out the window it looks like another 1/4" fell.


Ill go with that!

Anyone else watching x games? Rly bad crash in womens ski slopestyle off a massive double. And snocross finals coming soon!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Solid inch from St. Paul to shoreview


----------



## TKLAWN

This thing seems to be stalled right over the metro.


----------



## unit28

If we didn't have the 120 mph winds in the upper. 
We would see more..k sera


----------



## mnlefty

Another sports newsflash... Tiger Woods is still good at golf.


----------



## SSS Inc.

mnlefty;1578383 said:


> Another sports newsflash... Tiger Woods is still good at golf.


Thats because he's back with his wife.

1.5", picked 1/2" since my last post. Really good snowball material. Are all of you getting measurable snow now.

Out of the metro at 5:30??


----------



## djagusch

So nws says 1" or so overnight. Anyboday see that actually happening?


----------



## ryde307

Almost 2" in shorewood still coming down heavy guessing 3-4" easy today when done.


----------



## TKLAWN

Snow has lightened up considerably and now it looks to be moving out. About 1.5 inches here


----------



## SSS Inc.

djagusch;1578391 said:


> So nws says 1" or so overnight. Anyboday see that actually happening?


I don't see it. I think the whole thing sped up as well as the transition to snow. I think it will be gone by 5 or 6. Then start watching for Mondaynight/Tuesday


----------



## unit28

djagusch;1578391 said:


> So nws says 1" or so overnight. Anyboday see that actually happening?


I'm out of pocket for updates attm.
The winds are going to eat this up to the metro.
Beyond the metro should continue later


----------



## jimslawnsnow

It's done down here


----------



## mn-bob

Pennies from " Heaven " !!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1578413 said:


> It's done down here


And you said winter was over. What did you get down there?

2 1/8" and counting.... Silver dollar flakes coming down.


----------



## IDST

Two inches in here (SLP) I measured alley, driveway, sidewalk and top of plow lights. I agree done by 17:30-18:00


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1578427 said:


> And you said winter was over. What did you get down there?
> 
> 2 1/8" and counting.... Silver dollar flakes coming down.


10 flakes 1/8" ice or so. It pretty much is, for us anyway


----------



## 09Daxman

2 inches on tar in oakdale/55128 area and still coming down in some big snow flakes.


----------



## mnlefty

South and west of 494 looks to be clearing out... I'm out to start cleaning off the truck and the toolcat and hit it soon. Good luck to all, hope it's not too slick underneath the snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I've gotten a couple of calls from gas stations, been out plowing near Forest Lake. Not slick, but we never got the ice you guys did.


----------



## mnglocker

N bound 35 will be close. Semi roll over south of forest lake.


----------



## SSS Inc.

New forecast discussion on NWS..Finally. Says should be done by 6.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

WTF?!?!?! Stacy just updated for another 1-3" tonight???


----------



## IDST

what!? Ia it going to wrap around all night. I was hoping to get started


----------



## ryde307

Just got back in. Measured 2.5 on my deck and 3" on my glass table in Chanhassen.


----------



## OC&D

I've got a solid 2.5" here in St. Paul. I suppose I better go hook up the plow and spreader. I'm afraid I'll for sure need to salt after I plow with that ice pellet/sleet/rain crap we got before it transitioned.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

F this..... the top of the storm, on the radar, is now stretching back to SD.


----------



## SSS Inc.

There's a long skinny line on the southside as well. Looks to be headed right towards me. I was going to head out but I think I will wait a little just to make sure.


Screw it, I'm going out. Good Luck!


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1578482 said:


> WTF?!?!?! Stacy just updated for another 1-3" tonight???


although it did start early,
I'm unfortunantly looking for my 6 to be on it's way
axis / break seemed to be at the point of that dew point line I posted..
@ 2 now Isanti and still poppin big flakes on top of lil flakes,
is that good?


----------



## unit28

I think I mentioned earlier about the western edge,
and the trof setting up on the west side....did I?
I don't remember


----------



## unit28

looks done here too.
Hope the winds finish off the rest of it as it seems it 
has

cool with me


----------



## justinsp

Just measured 3" on my drive. 5442 Plymouth.
thought it was done but just went to start truck and snowing decent again. Booo!!!!!


----------



## unit28

ok started back up
little sugar flakes?...c'mon

2.25 here.


----------



## AuroraMSP

70 degrees and sunny with a strong wind here... Oh wait, you don't care what it is out here in Desert Hot Springs California. 

Nothing like sitting on my computer managing my plow crew on the patio...wiping the sweat off my face. 

I told you all it would snow since I left for a week for vacation. Your all welcome


----------



## Green Grass

AuroraMSP;1578615 said:


> 70 degrees and sunny with a strong wind here... Oh wait, you don't care what it is out here in Desert Hot Springs California.
> 
> Nothing like sitting on my computer managing my plow crew on the patio...wiping the sweat off my face.
> 
> I told you all it would snow since I left for a week for vacation. Your all welcome


I think the warm weather for a week sounds better. Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

Coming down good in Bloomington. I knew that little strip wold hit me.


----------



## ryde307

weather reports are still saying 1-2" tonight? Does anyone else see that. Wanted to get people out at 8 but not if more snow is coming.


----------



## OC&D

AuroraMSP;1578615 said:


> 70 degrees and sunny with a strong wind here... Oh wait, you don't care what it is out here in Desert Hot Springs California.
> 
> Nothing like sitting on my computer managing my plow crew on the patio...wiping the sweat off my face.
> 
> I told you all it would snow since I left for a week for vacation. Your all welcome


That's just not fair. 

Wifey and I will be in Vegas later in February, you can be sure we'll get some giant storm when I've got a buddy covering for me.


----------



## ryde307

I'm heading to phoenix/vegas on wed for a week. Hoping for snow while I'm gone.


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1578671 said:


> weather reports are still saying 1-2" tonight? Does anyone else see that. Wanted to get people out at 8 but not if more snow is coming.


I'm plowing in bloomington right now and its really coming down. Looking at the radar I bet it keeps up for at least an hour. Could see in inch or more by the airport at this rate


----------



## SSS Inc.

Almost 3/4 inch where I started darn it


----------



## Green Grass

We are getting ready to get going


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That's what you get SSS. WAIT!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm heading out to start some. Rest is heading out at 9. We're pushing 3.5" here now.


----------



## Janko78

Got a solid 3" here in maple grove/Osseo. Glad everyone is making some money tonight!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SSS Inc.;1578521 said:


> There's a long skinny line on the southside as well. *Looks to be headed right towards me*. I was going to head out but I think I will wait a little just to make sure.
> 
> Screw it, I'm going out. Good Luck!





LwnmwrMan22;1578699 said:


> That's what you get SSS. WAIT!!!!


I knew I should have listened to myself. Back at home now waiting. The good thing for me I was plowing a job that we get paid hourly for. Thumbs Up An easy 3+ at my house. Might as well make it four inches now.


----------



## ryde307

I didn't get ahold of everyone so a few are starting now some at 9. Hourly accounts first it looks like.


----------



## SSS Inc.

From my friend and yours.... Paul Douglas.
*
1-2" Snow Burst Tapers by 4:30 pm (roads icy into evening hours)*

He updated to that at 4:06. I expect a tweet sent from his couch at any time, and a slight tweak to his headlines.


----------



## unit28

what time is it...?


----------



## unit28

I feel like Bruce Lee when he didn't win a fight in under 3 seconds. disapointed
I thought the main impact would be N Branch, start at midnight.
and have a more definitive tilt.....stupid winds.
However, we all got closer to 6 than 1 inch. 
If we would have been at 30-1 I could only imagine the fun we'd have about now.
stay safe y'all


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My guy completely busted the A frame on the plow of the RTV. Ate up an hour of my plow time to see first hand. No we are scrambling....

Oh yeah, it's still snowing and we are down a unit.


----------



## banonea

We didn't get a single flake in Rochester (55901) but I got to salt some accounts that NEVER call for salt.... I'll take itpayup


----------



## BossPlow614

Wow it's foggy in Ramsey!


----------



## mnlefty

Well I got dinged by that same little patch that got SSS, had to redo a little less than half. About one inch fell after I started at 5. Worst part though is the usually reliable city of Edina plowed NO residential streets as of 3am, so I get to make another full run in the morning to clean up the mess they're sure to leave behind.


----------



## SSS Inc.

EmJayDub;1578971 said:


> Wow it's foggy in Ramsey!


I noticed that too on the southside. Looking up at some lights I thought it was snowing then I realized it was fog. 
I don't know about the rest of you but I had a weird mixed bag of ice underneath the snow. Some lots were very slippery(especially the big one I did twice), a few had a real thick crust that the plow won't touch and a couple were almost down to the blacktop. A little bit of rain early tuesday will make them all nice and slick if I don't get some salting requests soon. Of course they could be wrong and it shifts east a bit then maybe it will be snowpayup.

Hey LwnmwrMan22, sorry about the a-frame. What did he hit? Or was he trying to drive up the piles. BTW: PD Exceeded my daily "slushy" estimate of three mentions when he updated.


----------



## SSS Inc.

mnlefty;1578973 said:


> usually reliable city of Edina plowed NO residential streets as of 3am, so I get to make another full run in the morning to clean up the mess they're sure to leave behind.


Same thing in Bloomington. Main streets and side streets were all untouched as of 3:00. There is no way they will get them done by 5 or 6. Never even saw a truck. I think the county does Nicollet ave but that wasn't done either. Really bad ruts were throwing me all over the place.

Also, I had almost an inch as well. That inch plowed pretty fast though.


----------



## qualitycut

mnlefty;1578973 said:


> Well I got dinged by that same little patch that got SSS, had to redo a little less than half. About one inch fell after I started at 5. Worst part though is the usually reliable city of Edina plowed NO residential streets as of 3am, so I get to make another full run in the morning to clean up the mess they're sure to leave behind.


I usually plow about a truck length of the street and then when the plow goes by it usually doesnt leave much if any. I started a little to early also but got lucky and only had a dusting in the ones I did, the way it was coming down I forsure thought it was going to be more.


----------



## BossPlow614

The municipalities where all my properties are haven't gotten to the neighborhood streets. They must have started at 2am or something. I didn't see a county or city truck until around then.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Finally had a run in on my property on Washington. I was accused of pushing snow into a pile that supposedly another company is supposed to maintain parking spots under.

However, where the pile is, it's a dead end open alley, meaning an alley through parking lots on both sides.

Anyways, gave the other guy my property's info and said call them. 

I was then plowing the lot on the other side of the pile that I was hired to maintain, and a different contractor stopped me and said to get off of his lot, so I did.

I already had the alley and one of the parking lots done, so I figured I would let the other contractor plow my lot.

He had another lot on the other side of a different pile and I was ok with his work, so figured if there were any complaints, I would just blame.it on an employee


----------



## unit28

I didn't bring enough tools today


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1579182 said:


> I didn't bring enough tools today


I don't think alot of guys did.

Djagush broke his plow. My RTV broke. Another buddy had 2 of his 3 trucks go down.


----------



## andersman02

Bloomington is ALWAYS slow to to the side streets, sucks atleast its where our office is. Edina seems to be better, had 2 out there and both had semi clean streets. Shouldnt have to do a cleanup

Headin out in a bit to open up the bottoms of our bloomington accts. Hope everyones doing good payup


----------



## ryde307

Had an ok night. A few small problems but most were able to fix along the way with no major issues. Had to send someone to move a snow pile put in the wrong spot in MPLS a few small breaks to get sorted out but overall a good night.
What are peoples thoughts on tonight? It has me worried. The timing does not look good. If just rain and ice thats ok but if it becomes ice and plowable snow it's going to be a mess.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Tonight doesn't look promising for snow. If you listen to NWS they have been on the weather radio saying rain becoming snow after 3a.m.. No ice accumulation, no snow accumulation. Tomorrow...Snow...No accumulation. So apparently something will happen but then it will be like nothing happened. Magic precipitation. Their website shows a few more details.

I think our best shot is for the stuff that may hit wisconsin to nudge a bit our way. The other moisture will be in far western mn. 

If it rains at all most of my lots will be a joke. Their not slippery really but there is a layer of crusty ice frozen in place. We are on call for salting on a lot of our stuff but nobody's called.:crying: I think people are waiting to see what happens. All I know is if anything is untreated at this point I don't see it melting on is own for many days.


----------



## ryde307

We salted 95% of our lots last night plus some extras for other people that called. Most are clear and wet some have some slush. We will wait and see what happens tonight. I just want clear lots before the cold moves in.


----------



## mnglocker

LwnmwrMan22;1579205 said:


> I don't think alot of guys did.
> 
> Djagush broke his plow. My RTV broke. Another buddy had 2 of his 3 trucks go down.


I can top these.

Door pins are bad, causing the door to sag a little, the striker finally bashed the door hard enough that it broke the sheet metal and the door was unable to stay closed. I drove 10 miles back to the shop, window all the way down and my arm out the window holding the door shut.

All while half way done with my accounts.





































I didn't think this was too bad of a repair job for a project that started at 1am and ended at 3am.


----------



## SSS Inc.

mnglocker;1579292 said:


> I didn't think this was too bad of a repair job for a project that started at 1am and ended at 3am.


I say very good. I would have had a bungee cord holding it shut. Did you fix the pins while you were at it?

Hopefully all you guys got back on the road and finished. The most excitement I had was accidentally dropping my plow on 494 going 45mph. Only to be outdone by doing it again on 35w going 55mph. Glad my plow didn't catch anything. Scared the heck out the guy next to me though, he slowed down a dropped back.


----------



## mnglocker

SSS Inc.;1579296 said:


> I say very good. I would have had a bungee cord holding it shut. Did you fix the pins while you were at it?
> 
> Hopefully all you guys got back on the road and finished. The most excitement I had was accidentally dropping my plow on 494 going 45mph. Only to be outdone by doing it again on 35w going 55mph. Glad my plow didn't catch anything. Scared the heck out the guy next to me though, he slowed down a dropped back.


Nope, first I've got to find where I stuck those and second my only helper didn't have opposable thumbs and was busy licking his junk. That's a project for later this week I guess.

So far, my MIG welder has to be the best ass saving tool I've ever bought.

ETA, Dropping the blade at 55 will suffice over coffee.


----------



## SSS Inc.

mnglocker;1579298 said:


> Nope, first I've got to find where I stuck those and second my only helper didn't have opposable thumbs and was busy licking his junk. That's a project for later this week I guess.
> 
> So far, my MIG welder has to be the best ass saving tool I've ever bought.
> 
> ETA, Dropping the blade at 55 will suffice over coffee.


It did wake me up. I'm blaming my wife, she bought me a fleece jacket last week and the sleeves are a little long and kept catching my toggle switch when I was reaching for my drink.


----------



## mnglocker

Speaking of jackets, I had just put in a new t-stat, so I had great heat in the cab. I figured it was nice out. I didn't bring a jacket. :laughing:

 <--- one of these is deserved tonight.


----------



## unit28

good luck tonight farmer !!!


----------



## BossPlow614

Better watch who's driveway y'all do.
http://www.wilx.com/home/headlines/...w-Driver-188689601.html#.UQblPvNFhug.facebook


----------



## 4x4Farmer

unit28;1579313 said:


> good luck tonight farmer !!!


Yeah looks like we are on the northern edge of it. They are saying 4-8 for us. Heavy snow tonight. Its been snowing on and off all afternoon. We have about a inch I would say right now. We had freezing fog and drizzle all night so we sanded the crap out of everything this morning. They have been wrong on every forecast this winter so far so Im not holding my breath but it sure is looking good right now. Keeping my fingers crossed I have better luck then you guys did as far as keeping equipment together. Sounds like the wrenches have been flying! lol


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Had 1 plow go down literally, wouldn't stay up, finished the lot, ratchet strapped her up, (first time ever) ran and grabbed a spare, got back at it.


----------



## Ranger620

No break downs here. Got to try out my new Ebling. I gota say I think it will save me 20-30 % once I actualy figure out the most efficiant way to use it. I left the topper on and was worried about visability but I think it will be just fine.


----------



## ryde307

Here is a quick fix from last night.
Friend broke his plow. The spring mount on his Boss wing tore. Kind of common. Here is the quick fix.


----------



## OC&D

I almost feel bad that my night went so well now......_almost_. I actually finished everything fairly early though it felt like things were going slow.

Speaking of cities starting so late, I was in NSP and they hadn't done anything around there, so I plowed one of the places I have there and figured I'd pull over for a minute and chill since I was in no hurry and see if they'd show up. One thing lead to another, and I went from  to  when one of them showed up and were going to plow around me. I should have just parked in one of the lots I do. At least I don't have to go back to clean up after the city now.

I'm a little nervous about tonight. Forecasts are sort of all over the place depending on who you're looking at. Looking at the regional, it looks as if it's all going to go north and west of us, but what do I know? I'm just a dumb truck driver.


----------



## BossPlow614

Anyone doing any addn'l salting tonight?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

It's thundering down here. 2nd time I've heard it in the winter last time was 07-08, but it snowed like crazy then


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Man its pouring rain. Lightning too. It's coming down in buckets. Thunder shaking the house


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1579543 said:


> I'm a little nervous about tonight. Forecasts are sort of all over the place depending on who you're looking at. Looking at the regional, it looks as if it's all going to go north and west of us, but what do I know? I'm just a dumb truck driver.


NWS shows 32* tonight and 37* tomorrow with a chance of rain. I don't think we will see much of anything as far as precip. It looks like we'll be right in the middle with rain to the east and snow to the west. If its all rain and 37* I hope we see nothing. I'm not a big big fan of super cold (see Thursday) and seeing the grass. If its cold it better be white out there.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1579703 said:


> It's thundering down here. 2nd time I've heard it in the winter last time was 07-08, but it snowed like crazy then


Thundersnow! You have some reds on the radar. Looks like a thunderstorm on radar for sure.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Quit for a minute, now its coming down in 55 gallon drums. Wish we had this last July. Looks like I was correct. Winter is pretty much over for me


----------



## OC&D

I guess I'll set my alarm for 3AM, get up and see what's shaking. Quite frankly, I'm a little exhausted and wouldn't mind seeing nothing and going back to bed.


----------



## BossPlow614

OC&D;1579729 said:


> I guess I'll set my alarm for 3AM, get up and see what's shaking. Quite frankly, I'm a little exhausted and wouldn't mind seeing nothing and going back to bed.


Agreed, I'm exhausted. 
NWS posted on fbook that a cloud to ground lightning strike was reported SE of Owatonna. That's crazy for this time of year.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1579717 said:


> Thundersnow! You have some reds on the radar. Looks like a thunderstorm on radar for sure.


We had thundersnow back in 2001 I think. The storm ended up dropping 4-5" in a really short amount of time. It might have been some of the heavier stuff I've ever had to plow. I remember it well(though not so much the exact year), because one of my best buds was getting married and he was from NY, so he had a lot of family in town for the wedding. I remember finding it amusing how freaked out they all were by the weather. It ended up getting really cold right afterwards, and his sister made some comment about how hell had frozen over, and she had a front row seat.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

University Ave from Central to 35 in Minneapolis is glare ice.


----------



## 60Grit

Glare ice in Mtka as well (55345)


----------



## cbservicesllc

Glare ice in Maple Grove/Plymouth as well... be careful out there tonight everybody! Just got back in and going to bed!


----------



## ringahding1

Do not know why I am up at this hour, sleep is all messed up.

Just want to say we had (5 other lawn & snow providers) a lunch get together @ Buffalo Wild Wings last Wednesday in Oakdale, just shooting the breeze about what we do and do not do. Probably because we are bored as hell (due to the lack of snow) & need to get out of the house.

I created a community on Google+ called *Lawn Mowing & Snow Plowing* if you all are interested some time. I created this group with networking and more exposure in mind for businesses in our industry.


----------



## mnglocker

It's glare ice in Delano 55328 and has been since 1030... I'm hoping for sunshine and kittens. I'm sick of winter.


----------



## ryde307

Very icy everywhere be careful. Hope ut warms soon.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Nice "little to no ice accumulation" forecast.


----------



## 60Grit

LwnmwrMan22;1579831 said:


> Nice "little to no ice accumulation" forecast.


No kidding! It was not fun coming back into the river valley on the way home.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Northern in New Brighton is basically out of bulk salt. Don't head over here if you need some.

They said a day or two.


----------



## Camden

NWS completely dropped the ball on their forecast..."no ice accumulation expected"! Are you kidding me? From everything I've read on here and Facebook there's ice from Fargo to Minneapolis!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Almost ran into our gate at our shop. I guess that's one way to get in. You guys should see my street in minneapolis. I'm sure glad they didn't plow or salt.


----------



## BossPlow614

I had a great morning. Was salting the sidewalks on a bank I do and the parts of the lot they want salted. My truck is parked in back near where I pile snow, I here a noise, look over to my truck and one of the girls that work there had slid into my truck on accident because of ice. We exchanged info and assessed damage, a small dent on her hood (early 2000s) Pontiac and a small dent on my rear bumper and paint didn't scuff the chrome thankfully. At this point I had ran out of salt and had to run to the gas station (needed one bag), I grab the wrong type, it's pellets the size of ice cubes, at this point the sun is coming up and I'm stressed beyond belief because I wasn't sure if I'd be liable being as I was there to de-ice portions of the lot and sidewalks and someone hit my truck. Now that I was able to think about it, I shouldn't be liable as she hit a stationary vehicle. Hell of great morning, especially because I could hardly breathe when I woke up (sore throat) and was hoping to get an additional hour of sleep or 2 after salting before having classes.


----------



## mnglocker

EmJayDub;1579964 said:


> I had a great morning. Was salting the sidewalks on a bank I do and the parts of the lot they want salted. My truck is parked in back near where I pile snow, I here a noise, look over to my truck and one of the girls that work there had slid into my truck on accident because of ice. We exchanged info and assessed damage, a small dent on her hood (early 2000s) Pontiac and a small dent on my rear bumper and paint didn't scuff the chrome thankfully. At this point I had ran out of salt and had to run to the gas station (needed one bag), I grab the wrong type, it's pellets the size of ice cubes, at this point the sun is coming up and I'm stressed beyond belief because I wasn't sure if I'd be liable being as I was there to de-ice portions of the lot and sidewalks and someone hit my truck. Now that I was able to think about it, I shouldn't be liable as she hit a stationary vehicle. Hell of great morning, especially because I could hardly breathe when I woke up (sore throat) and was hoping to get an additional hour of sleep or 2 after salting before having classes.


Anything to get a phone number, right? Thumbs Up

I wouldn't sweat it. She hit a parked vehicle and you were there resolving the problem. The whole state is glare, even MnDOT dropped the ball on this.


----------



## OC&D

I just get back from salting all my zero tolerance lots and I get a phone call from one of my "on call" customers. Of course it's right by 2 of my other accounts I just salted. To make things better, LM22 gives me the good news that Northwest is out of salt--thanks though, it's going to save me a trip! I told the cashier (jokingly) that they better get another rail car or two of salt in there before they run out. I guess it was no joke after all.

I might just stop and buy a few bags from Menards to top off my spreader. I can't believe how thick the ice was, I was spreading probably close to twice what I normally do to get the stuff to burn off.


----------



## BossPlow614

mnglocker;1579998 said:


> Anything to get a phone number, right? Thumbs Up
> 
> I wouldn't sweat it. She hit a parked vehicle and you were there resolving the problem. The whole state is glare, even MnDOT dropped the ball on this.


Of course. She's good looking too. 

And I think ill be alright as far as liability.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The ice just disappeared.


----------



## 4x4Farmer

5.1" was the storm total. Was a good push...nothing bent...nothing broken. We started at 11pm last night and we had everything cleaned up by 9am this morning. Looks like we have a little hauling to do the next couple of nights. Well off to bed.


----------



## qualitycut

Accuweather has me at 1.5 tonight. Any thoughts?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1580086 said:


> Accuweather has me at 1.5 tonight. Any thoughts?


Hit refresh?? My accuweather says St. Paul @ .3".

NWS has IGH @ 20% scattered snow showers


----------



## mnglocker

qualitycut;1580086 said:


> Any thoughts?


Moving to warmer winter climates...


----------



## unit28

couple weeks ago I was posting up
to watch out for the days around 2-6-13

yesterday NWS is posting this...

FOR TUESDAY FEBRUARY 05 - MONDAY FEBRUARY 11:

NO SPECIFIC HAZARDS EXCLUDING THE ONGOING SEVERE TO EXCEPTIONAL DROUGHT AREAS CAN BE IDENTIFIED DUE TO INCREASING SPREAD AMONG GLOBAL ENSEMBLE MEMBERS AND A FAIRLY BENIGN PATTERN WITH A RIDGE CENTERED IN THE SOUTH-CENTRAL U.S. THE LONGWAVE PATTERN FOR WEEK-2 REMAINS SOMEWHAT UNCERTAIN.

but check this...
THE BACKGROUND MJO STATE - AS WELL AS MODEL GUIDANCE SUGGEST THAT A SOUTHERN STORM TRACK COULD DEVELOP DURING WEEK-2. HOWEVER, THERE IS CURRENTLY NO SPECIFIC HAZARD THAT CAN BE RESOLVED AT THIS TIME. ADDITIONALLY, *THE FATE OF ANY SOUTHERN STORM SYSTEMS AS THEY HEAD EAST WILL BE ENTIRELY DETERMINED BY THE STATE OF THE LONGWAVE PATTERN *OVER NORTH AMERICA AND THE NORTH ATLANTIC, SOMETHING WHICH REMAINS VERY UNCERTAIN.

If the MJO goes negative during a potential storm around this time I can see kenny and yohass
getting all the glory of claiming I told you snow was coming....but this could be the big one IMO
if it happens.

A long wave storm track isn't out of the question, we're seeing that now. I had this near us in the previous weeks, however we're having high winds recently that might push the track way east if it does happen.

still a ways out to have any considerations to this,


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1580088 said:


> Hit refresh?? My accuweather says St. Paul @ .3".
> 
> NWS has IGH @ 20% scattered snow showers


Yea I just looked and it must have changed. Was hoping to get one more billable push this month.


----------



## AuroraMSP

Wish I had looked here first.. Sent my guys over to Northern Salt to pick up salt and they were out. Worst week of ice all year and they are out. Truck after truck showing up and driving away. Not too good for business.


----------



## ryde307

Just got back from US salt. Lines of trucks waiting.

Last night was a bit ruff. Got out at 1:30 didn't think things would be to bad . I was wrong. one salt truck driver was an hr late shorlty after his truck went down. The spinner gear stripped out. (1.5 year old Snowex)

So now I was really worried about getting things done. I helped guys with sidewalks last night and came to an intersection went right through it kept gaining speed and realized I was goin to go over the curb through a snow bank and down a 20-30ft retaining wall/Embankment. Only other option was to hit a large concrete wall head on and hope it stopped us. It did. It broke all of the bolts out of the plow mount where the cross bar goes on a Boss plow. Luckily somehow the concrete wall/sign didn't really have a mark. So pushed the plow infront of the truck down the street to the parking lot I was trying to get to left it there and continued on for the night. It was slow going but got everything done by 7AM.

We have an f150 with a saltdogg 2 yard spreader we only fill with a small scoop of salt to help when needed but that thing got a workout last night. 

We were then called to help another company with 7 lots they couldnt get to because a few of there trucks broke. Before getting to one get a call that there was a car accident due to ice at that one. Now everyone is mad why it wasn't done and so on. Not our fault but annoying either way. Finished a bunch of odds and ends and now time for bed finally then dinner tonight for my sisters birthday.
One more night of salt and I'm off to Vegas and Phoenix tomorrow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1580165 said:


> Just got back from US salt. Lines of trucks waiting.


OUCH! Thats a horrible feeling when you don't have control and all you can do is wait until you hit something. A couple years back I spun a tandem dump at a stoplight on 169 right by 494. All the cars in front of me made it through the light and just by chance there was some separation between me and the cars behind. Didn't hit a thing, but it was interesting to be pointed the wrong way.

My dad drove by us salt on 35w about ten this morning and said it looked they were practically all the way up the exit ramps on the highway. Glad we had enough on hand.


----------



## ryde307

Thats hiw it still is. We have about 10 ton left but went and got 7 more (quickly I was hoping).


----------



## SSS Inc.

Anybody looking at the radar. I was checking it out because they might get 9" in iowa/wisconsin. It looks like there is a split with some more moisture following the same path but much further west. If it went the direction its going now it sure looks like it could hit the metro. I'm sure its nothing but just curious if any one else is looking at it.


----------



## djagusch

I saw it just now. Very unsettling.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Maybe it will get wrapped into the main bunch of moisture but for now its something to watch. At least until the gophers start at 8.


----------



## Deershack

ringahding1;1579822 said:


> Do not know why I am up at this hour, sleep is all messed up.
> 
> Just want to say we had (5 other lawn & snow providers) a lunch get together @ Buffalo Wild Wings last Wednesday in Oakdale, just shooting the breeze about what we do and do not do. Probably because we are bored as hell (due to the lack of snow) & need to get out of the house.
> 
> I created a community on Google+ called *Lawn Mowing & Snow Plowing* if you all are interested some time. I created this group with networking and more exposure in mind for businesses in our industry.


I tried for 3 years to get a similar get together going in the early summer. I had hoped to do much the same things you are describing but in a family setting in my backyard. Didn't'seem to much interest. Perhaps I'll try again this year. I'm useless on the computer, so I don't know how to get to the site you set up. Let me know how and when you are meeting again.

Lee


----------



## Deershack

How about it you guys (and girls)? Is there any interest in a get together (thinking perhaps June or July)? Family type thing in the backyard on a Sat or Sun.


----------



## Tbrothers

ryde307;1580183 said:


> Thats hiw it still is. We have about 10 ton left but went and got 7 more (quickly I was hoping).


At least we had salt when people needed it the most. Thanks to all our customers Thumbs Up who were in today. Over 350 trucks loaded in about 9hrs not to bad. Average wait time today was still less than the wait at other salt facilities.


----------



## ryde307

Sisnt mean it in a bad way. The normal time at northen salt is stil longer. Hapoy to have salt available just wanted to give others a heads up so they plan for it.


----------



## Tbrothers

ryde307;1580406 said:


> Sisnt mean it in a bad way. The normal time at northen salt is stil longer. Hapoy to have salt available just wanted to give others a heads up so they plan for it.


Totally understand, didn't take it the wrong way. Was a busy day it helped when we limited the number of trucks in the yard. It seemed like everyone showed up at once. Thanks again for being patient.Thumbs Up


----------



## unit28

looking at the the radar earlier that blob delves down a bit but tracks NE
from what I see

did see abit of wrap mid section before it cuts off.

I've never seen a hocky game before hope one day to sit down long enough


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1580465 said:


> looking at the the radar earlier that blob delves down a bit but tracks NE
> from what I see
> 
> did see abit of wrap mid section before it cuts off.
> 
> I've never seen a hocky game before hope one day to sit down long enough


It sure looks like that skinny little line that hit me for about 3 hours the other night. Its got a long way to go but it makes it fun. 
Are you at the Wild tonight? If you are you got to hear the goal horn which is always fun. I'll be there tomorrow with the wife.


----------



## OC&D

Deershack;1580343 said:


> How about it you guys (and girls)? Is there any interest in a get together (thinking perhaps June or July)? Family type thing in the backyard on a Sat or Sun.


I'd be up for that. Unfortunately we're gone most weekends in the summer, but we have a few free.


----------



## OC&D

unit28;1580465 said:


> I've never seen a hocky game before hope one day to sit down long enough


In my world, there is only one team sport, and it's played on the ice with weird sticks and a small rubber disc. For me, it's hockey or bust; I couldn't care less about any other sports.*

Just think of how much more entertaining all the other sports would be if they played them on the ice!

*Except the Olympics, I love me some Olympics.


----------



## unit28

nope, not at the wild tonight, just wish I had the time to sit and watch a hockey game.
It's on my bucket list.

The track the other night I had progged a bit more west than what perspired. North Branch as I posted to Djag, would have been the winner on total snowfall if it were. Looking at the totals I wasn't off by much. but no cigar eh? Also the upper winds did eat a bunch of the precip as it was near the 700mb mid layer, you can see that around west of chippewa falls.

looking at the shadow, reminds me of a bear?
agree though, it is pretty cool stuff.


----------



## unit28

OC&D;1580551 said:


> In my world, there is only one team sport, and it's played on the ice with weird sticks and a small rubber disc. For me, it's hockey or bust; I couldn't care less about any other sports.*
> 
> Just think of how much more entertaining all the other sports would be if they played them on the ice!
> 
> *Except the Olympics, I love me some Olympics.


grew up in TX, had no idea what hockey was
There, it's all about HS football.

Also parts of TX today was near 90 degrees.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1580554 said:


> looking at the shadow, reminds me of a bear?
> agree though, it is pretty cool stuff.


Looking at the Dark Green looks like Alf.

OC&D.: You're right on with your sports take. Hockey #1, but when the olympics are on I will watch every minute I can. There's not an event I won't watch.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1580568 said:


> grew up in TX, had no idea what hockey was
> There, it's all about HS football.


You Texans took our Hockey Team!! :realmad:


----------



## banonea

Just want to throw this out there, Dose anybody have a v box spreader they are looking to sell. looking to upgrade from my flopro2 to a poly electric spreader?


----------



## BossPlow614

OC&D;1580551 said:


> In my world, there is only one team sport, and it's played on the ice with weird sticks and a small rubber disc. For me, it's hockey or bust; I couldn't care less about any other sports.*
> 
> Just think of how much more entertaining all the other sports would be if they played them on the ice!
> 
> *Except the Olympics, I love me some Olympics.


We do in motocross, ice racing. Its gnarly! Guys are usually wide open 4th/5th gear, 70-80 mph. It's not for me though, too fast for my liking.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1580587 said:


> You Texans took our Hockey Team!! :realmad:


That's what I was thinking


----------



## Camden

Deershack;1580343 said:


> How about it you guys (and girls)? Is there any interest in a get together (thinking perhaps June or July)? Family type thing in the backyard on a Sat or Sun.


The SIMA Symposium is coming to Minneapolis June 19th-22nd and it's been customary to have a little get together on Friday night of that week. I'm sure we could get something arranged since there will be a lot of us in the area.


----------



## BossPlow614

Looks like a map pack came out for black ops2, I don't think LMWMN22 will be leaving his tv unless it snows :laughing:


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1580587 said:


> You Texans took our Hockey Team!! :realmad:


Out with the Texans!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1580624 said:


> Out with the Texans!!!


I think Unit sensed the anger building and is hesitant to comment.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1580632 said:


> I think Unit sensed the anger building and is hesitant to comment.


We will have to take him to a hockey game sometime.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

EmJayDub;1580620 said:


> Looks like a map pack came out for black ops2, I don't think LMWMN22 will be leaving his tv unless it snows :laughing:


I got PS3, the map pack is released for xBox. I have to wait for a couple of days.

I pushed it too far today. Fell asleep going down the freeway with the cruise set at 60. I was doing fine, next thing I know I hear the rumble strip and I'm headed into the median.

I was in the right lane, drifted over to the median. Immediately stepped on the brakes but didn't slam them, eased the wheel back to the right and kept it on the slope of the shoulder. The truck didn't go 90 degrees to the freeway but I was over 45 degrees.

Kept it from shooting back across the other lanes of traffic, kept it from even reentering the left lane right away.

It was all over in about 8 seconds. Wanted to puke when I pulled off at the next exit.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1580637 said:


> We will have to take him to a hockey game sometime.


Well I can get a discount to the Gopher Ladies this Saturday. $4 a ticket. Still sounds a bit steep to me. I think I would rather be paid to go but my daughters friend is skating between periods so she wants to go.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1580652 said:


> Well I can get a discount to the Gopher Ladies this Saturday. $4 a ticket. Still sounds a bit steep to me. I think I would rather be paid to go but my daughters friend is skating between periods so she wants to go.


Wild March 14th my brothers kid is skating the flag out.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1580658 said:


> Wild March 14th my brothers kid is skating the flag out.


That's got to be the biggest thrill for a kid to get to do that. I love when they jam it into the ice.ussmileyflag


----------



## Camden

I also love when the kids bring out the flag. Bouchard just scored to put the Wild back up. I'm not feeling good about this game...Columbus is dominating the period.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1580682 said:


> I also love when the kids bring out the flag. Bouchard just scored to put the Wild back up. I'm not feeling good about this game...Columbus is dominating the period.


We had control in the 1st but just like all Mn teams they lose in the latter half of the game. Penalty Shot!!!!!

EDIT: NOOOOOOO!

And the Gophers are still up.


----------



## unit28

Green Grass;1580624 said:


> Out with the Texans!!!


That's what my MIL says too. 
She was born/raised sauk center but lives in TX 
When I even mention D Cowboys, she walks away.
I dont know why.......


----------



## Green Grass

unit28;1580754 said:


> That's what my MIL says too.
> She was born/raised sauk center but lives in TX
> When I even mention D Cowboys, she walks away.
> I dont know why.......


Not a fan of horses?


----------



## OC&D

Wild win! It was a little tentative there for a while.

I DVR all the games so I can fast forward through all the BS, so I just finished watching it.

I'm not sure I like LaPanta doing play by play. He likes the words "bump" and "poke" a little too much. I think it's a personal problem.


----------



## Camden

LaPanta was heavily criticized when he was chosen over several other guys who seemed to be better choices. 

I think he's a little too "robotic"...like he just goes through the motions very methodically. "____________ dumps it in, ____________ looking to pass, __________deflects puck, __________shoots it out of the zone".


----------



## OC&D

Agreed.

My favorite play by play guy hands down is "Doc" Emrick. You can't get help but get excited about a game Doc is calling, even if it's sort of a crappy game.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS go out and shovel your sidewalk off. News was just there showing how people are not taking care of the sidewalks in Minneapolis and people are falling.


----------



## Camden

OC&D;1580774 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> My favorite play by play guy hands down is "Doc" Emrick. You can't get help but get excited about a game Doc is calling, even if it's sort of a crappy game.


Doc Emrick is awesome! Back when the Olympics were on last year he did a bunch of Water Polo games and he made that sport totally watchable.


----------



## OC&D

I was just reading the 7 day forecast on NWS and I _thought_ I read "cold as hell" some where as I was glancing over it.

I think it's time for bed.


----------



## OC&D

Camden;1580782 said:


> Doc Emrick is awesome! Back when the Olympics were on last year he did a bunch of Water Polo games and he made that sport totally watchable.


That would have been really cool to watch! Unfortunately I missed most of the Olympics this past summer because my wife and I were on the road for most of it.

I've decided to ignore the chance of precip NWS has on their website for tonight. If something happens I'll just pick up the pieces in the morning. G'night.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1580777 said:


> SSS go out and shovel your sidewalk off. News was just there showing how people are not taking care of the sidewalks in Minneapolis and people are falling.


I figured I would just wait and let the city do it. Before I shovel I would like to see the city do a decent job plowing. They finally took a shot down my street at about five. Perfect timing since most of my neighbors were home from work(my area most people do work) Now we'll have a nice crusty ridge down each side. For a city that loves taking my money why don't they just call a snow emergency like every other city. Easypayup for them when they start towing all the cars in Uptown.:laughing:


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1580788 said:


> I figured I would just wait and let the city do it. Before I shovel I would like to see the city do a decent job plowing. They finally took a shot down my street at about five. Perfect timing since most of my neighbors were home from work. Now we'll have a nice crusty ridge down each side. For a city that loves taking my money why don't they just call a snow emergency like every other city. Easypayup for them when they start towing all the cars in Uptown.:laughing:


It was funny watching them show the sidewalk and the street was still full of snow.


----------



## qualitycut

What's crazy is in Inver grove the sidewalks the city does get done before the roads, I noticed that in eagen yesterday also, I guess I don't get why that is.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone been out and about recently?? Are parking lots froze over from the refreeze or are they good?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1580834 said:


> Anyone been out and about recently?? Are parking lots froze over from the refreeze or are they good?


Nevermind. Put down the PS3 controller, got dressed and checked it out myself.

I knew what the answer was before I drove to WBL, but the weather/ forecasts from the last couple of days have me doubting myself.

Figure I'm up now, might as well head to Running Aces for a while.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1580841 said:


> Nevermind. Put down the PS3 controller, got dressed and checked it out myself.
> 
> I knew what the answer was before I drove to WBL, but the weather/ forecasts from the last couple of days have me doubting myself.
> 
> Figure I'm up now, might as well head to Running Aces for a while.


Just go home from making the rounds, like you said everything was dry. I still tossed some salt on the puddles for good measure.


----------



## ryde307

Just got back everything was ckear besides some spots that had melting and run off across lots and a few puddles


----------



## OC&D

ryde307;1580875 said:


> Just got back everything was ckear besides some spots that had melting and run off across lots and a few puddles


Yep, it seems to happen all the time. Everything evaporates as temperatures drop. I have a few lots that have crappy drainage and they get small frozen lakes in one spot or another. Luckily, those lots are on-call only.


----------



## unit28

tonight and Thursday, snow likely ...70/70

Thursday night into Friday morning...brrrrr

Mostly sunny Friday morning...then becoming partly cloudy. Highs around 3. Southwest winds 5 to 10 mph.
*Lowest wind chill readings around 40 below in the morning. *


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1581073 said:


> tonight and Thursday, snow likely ...70/70
> 
> Thursday night into Friday morning...brrrrr
> 
> Mostly sunny Friday morning...then becoming partly cloudy. Highs around 3. Southwest winds 5 to 10 mph.
> *Lowest wind chill readings around 40 below in the morning. *


Any accumulations or just flurries?


----------



## unit28

totaling up what NWS is saying, {for Isanti}
it might be up to 1/2" total between the two time differences
if anything it should be very light

My computer has been down for some maintenance since yesterday
so I havn't looked at possible accumulations yet


----------



## SSS Inc.

I see nothing around here. NWS has me at 70% as well. All I see is some really light stuff North and East of the metro. 

Unit: When you get your computer going let me know if you see anything developing sometime around next Friday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Heavy flurries in Lindstrom. Out plowing more foreclosures today.


----------



## justinsp

*18z aviation update*

Any one else catch the great descriptor from the NWS about the low moving east. They are starting to spice it up a little bit.

"WINDS WILL LIKELY PICK UP TOO AS THE LOW
****S EAST AND GRADIENT INCREASES"


----------



## SSS Inc.

justinsp;1581309 said:


> Any one else catch the great descriptor from the NWS about the low moving east. They are starting to spice it up a little bit.
> 
> "WINDS WILL LIKELY PICK UP TOO AS THE LOW
> ****S EAST AND GRADIENT INCREASES"


Its still there. Apparently they don't proof read anything, it kind of jumps out at you.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Chris Schaffer on 4 just said no more big storms for the year.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1581515 said:


> Chris Schaffer on 4 just said no more big storms for the year.


The only time I don't want snow is when I'm in Vegas in a few weeks. So hopefully he's only right for about those 5 days.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1581341 said:


> Its still there. Apparently they don't proof read anything, it kind of jumps out at you.


Im fine with that I will take 2-4 inchers, with have some seasonal and some per time I make more on those snows than a big ones.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1581515 said:


> Chris Schaffer on 4 just said no more big storms for the year.


Where does he get that. There could be 6+ weeks of snow. Who knows what will happen. This probably won't happen but there is a _*slight*_ chance of something good next weekend. John dee mentioned it and if you have any faith in the long range forecasts the GFS show the right temps and lot of liquid to work with.


----------



## qualitycut

There was some talk of a couple chances next week


----------



## BossPlow614

Overnight. A 50 percent chance of snow showers. Mostly cloudy, with a low around -7. Wind chill values between -13 and -21. West northwest wind around 14 mph. Total nighttime snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible.

Thursday. Snow showers likely before noon, then a chance for flurries. Mostly cloudy and cold, with a high near 0. Wind chill values between -21 and -27. West northwest wind 14 to 17 mph, with gusts as high as 25 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible.

According to NWS ill have an inch almost, borderline plowing?


----------



## OC&D

I wouldn't get too excited with the temps we're expecting.


----------



## BossPlow614

Thats what I'm thinking, it's way too cold.


----------



## unit28

I don't keep up with who says what 
bcause I read it all from yall
But I bet I'm overlooking pd right now.
I've been yammering about 2-6-13 
for weeks.....


----------



## unit28

Indications from certain data sets agree including all models,
is that our weather patterns are still centered around winter weather conditions.
Albeit, the extreme cold air may slide back from whence it came. 
We're moving along on track with mid winter, who'd a thunk? 
I have read temperature charts and a few flow charts that show the Northern tier will be spreading out in a more West to East flow. I'd really be paying attention to the jet streams at this point. If it hooks an organized LPS out acrossed the N PAC we'll have better chances of getting something more on the side of snow. Looking at some data shows us having above precip and a little below avg temps starting around the 6th. However the endzone gets shifted a bit East, I speculated that too may happen.
To get a better handle on precip chances , the values of mid level conditions need to be looked at. The pattern for the 6th isn't a sure bet as now it doesn't appear to be a closed LPS, showing indicies of shearing if it does get less organized and possibly splitting. anyway If it stays organized.

Here's to hoping it pools up in the N Pac by Wed and bring some snow to the area.

8-14 DAY OUTLOOK TABLE 
OUTLOOK FOR FEB* 06 - 12, 2013 * 
STATE -------- TEMP- PCPN 
MINNESOTA ---N --- -- A

PROBABILITIES OF ABOVE NORMAL *TEMPERATURES HAVE DECREASED*, OVER THE NORTHERN PLAINS AND GREAT LAKES REGION.
{PREVIOUS 6-10 DAY IS ABOVE AVERAGE TEMPS}

THE AREAS OF ENHANCED PROBABILITIES OF ABOVE MEDIAN PRECIPITATION HAVE EXPANDED AND MOVED SLIGHTLY EASTWARD IN THE 8-14 DAY PERIOD, AS THE CIRCULATION PATTERN OVER THE CONUS HAS PROGRESSED EASTWARD.
{PREVIOUS 6-10 DAY HAD THE AMP RIGHT ON US}


----------



## IDST

qualitycut;1581775 said:


> There was some talk of a couple chances next week


QC you live right off Cahill?? I help with salting a few places down there and see yours or one of your trucks


----------



## unit28

by next wed,
this map shows the better part of
the colder air East of us. @ 500mb


----------



## qualitycut

jagext;1581959 said:


> QC you live right off Cahill?? I help with salting a few places down there and see yours or one of your trucks


Yes I do, that's funny because your the second one on here in the last week who has asked that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

JohnDee is gonna KILL me. Snow every other day???


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1582067 said:


> JohnDee is gonna KILL me. Snow every other day???


Darn right. payup


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1582067 said:


> JohnDee is gonna KILL me. Snow every other day???


Oh man, I sure hope it happens! I'd love to plow 15 times in a month payup


----------



## BossPlow614

Please let it happen!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1582075 said:


> Oh man, I sure hope it happens! I'd love to plow 15 times in a month payup


Dec'10, that sucked.

Weird, NWS doesn't even mention snow for Sunday-Monday where John Dee shows a clipper dropping 1-3".


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1582086 said:


> Dec'10, that sucked.
> 
> Weird, NWS doesn't even mention snow for Sunday-Monday where John Dee shows a clipper dropping 1-3".


They have had a chance of snow almost every day, kind of strange they don't even have a 20%. I think we have a better chance on Sunday night than Saturday. It looks like a long skinny clipper.

EDIT: They show a 4% chance of precip Sunday into Monday on their Tabular Forecast. Hmm.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1582086 said:


> Dec'10, that sucked.


That was the most profitable month I've ever had.


----------



## scott3430

Dec of 2010 was awesome! That whole winter season was great. payup - were due for a good month.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I won't argue that Dec'10 was a good month for alot of guys.

I just look back at the physical aspects of getting the work done.

It was either plowing or moving snow all month. I would go to sleep just to get woke up by the wife saying it was snowing again.

KSTP app has 20% snow for Sunday, AccuWeather says partly cloudy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just picked up my 7th pallet of salt for the year. Went through 62 bags on Tuesday.


----------



## BossPlow614

The rider, Caleb Moore that under rotated the backflip at X Games in Sled Freestyle has passed. RIP. There have been an astronomical amount of motorsports athletes that have died this past year.


----------



## unit28

for sunday,
if there was more moisture observed, then there would be a higher pop.
Couple things I like is the barro line is South of us and the convergence is right in line
Even if it we're low on precip I think having the barro line in our favor is going to bring 
more than a 50% chance of having at least 2".

The N Pac shows alot of wrap but it's not really organized with precip. However If any precip gets in the convergence Sunday will be better for acc than Sat.
Sat has less precip lined up than Sun.


----------



## Camden

EmJayDub;1582138 said:


> The rider, Caleb Moore that under rotated the backflip at X Games in Sled Freestyle has passed. RIP. There have been an astronomical amount of motorsports athletes that have died this past year.


I hadn't heard that. Wow. With the way he got up and walked away I sure hope he wasn't concealing any injuries that could've been treated sooner and maybe could've saved his life.


----------



## BossPlow614

They brought him right to the hospital after he crashed. He had something go wrong with his heart and they transported him to Grand Junction the next day and did emergency heart surgery.


----------



## unit28

sorry to hear that,
who knows what happend after the fact.

I'm surprised EK didn't pass from all of his injuries.


----------



## BossPlow614

http://www.usatoday.com/story/sport...er-injuries-x-games-crash-snowmobile/1880587/


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS now shows a 20% chance of snow for me for Sunday night.

Went and picked up my RTV from my employee's place, hopefully I can get this fixed for $200 +/-.


----------



## unit28

for precip values
I'm thinking this weekend .08
next weekend .28


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1582185 said:


> NWS now shows a 20% chance of snow for me for Sunday night.
> 
> Went and picked up my RTV from my employee's place, hopefully I can get this fixed for $200 +/-.


If you know a good welder let me know.
I have a welder that anyone is welcome to use but 
I can't use a cracker box to save my life

edit...forgot to say Please


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

$250 and I'm having a new A frame shipped in from the factory. $150 for the A frame, $100 for next day shipping.

If I would have ordered it yesterday, I would have had it tomorrow for $35 shipping. Oh well.

A buddy is going to see if he can bend/ weld the old one back together so I'll have a spare if this happens again.


----------



## BossPlow614

Right now is one of my favorite parts of owning a business, writing invoices & printing them out, one of the best things is when Quickbooks makes a "cha-ching" sound when you save an invoice. payup


----------



## qualitycut

EmJayDub;1582248 said:


> Right now is one of my favorite parts of owning a business, writing invoices & printing them out, one of the best things is when Quickbooks makes a "cha-ching" sound when you save an invoice. payup


That will go away fast, that's my least favorite thing now besides entering all my other crap into quickbooks


----------



## BossPlow614

We shall see. I'm dreading getting into this massive pile of receipts from summer/fall that I haven't processed yet, so far I'm through the middle of June and I have hundreds remaining.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1582247 said:


> $250 and I'm having a new A frame shipped in from the factory. $150 for the A frame, $100 for next day shipping.
> 
> If I would have ordered it yesterday, I would have had it tomorrow for $35 shipping. Oh well.
> 
> A buddy is going to see if he can bend/ weld the old one back together so I'll have a spare if this happens again.


I had to order parts from JD, so I waited till yesterday..... free shipping on Wed.

Looked at their ice melt, per bag is about $15 bucks.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1582260 said:


> I had to order parts from JD, so I waited till yesterday..... free shipping on Wed.
> 
> Looked at their ice melt, per bag is about $15 bucks.


I just had my previous supplier drop my price per bag $1.40 / bag when he found out I was changing vendors.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Get ready for snow this weekend. They just announced another double xp weekend for Black Ops 2. I always miss these because of work. They had one last weekend. It snowed.


----------



## BossPlow614

For both PS3 & Xbox?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BTW, we've been bumped to a 30/60/60% for Friday night - Saturday night per NWS for the Forest Lake area.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1582318 said:


> BTW, we've been bumped to a 30/60/60% for Friday night - Saturday night per NWS for the Forest Lake area.


Oh yeah, well I' at 40/60/60.......and 30% now on sunday. Keep bumping those numbers up nws.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Have any of you got a call from All Seasons Facility Maintenance? Anyone worked for them?


----------



## unit28

can't wait to at least see an FB update
looking at the current radar sure is drab



Polarismalibu;1582415 said:


> Have any of you got a call from All Seasons Facility Maintenance? Anyone worked for them?


uh oh...I see pitchforks and torches in 5.4.3.2.1


----------



## unit28

updates for [kmbg] NWS current weather obvs is behind 3 hrs
on their 7 day page...hmmmm


----------



## Polarismalibu

unit28;1582416 said:


> can't wait to at least see an FB update
> looking at the current radar sure is drab
> 
> uh oh...I see pitchforks and torches in 5.4.3.2.1


. 
Why do you say that? Have you talked to them?


----------



## unit28

I'm not biased.
What I am saying is that the majority of people I know 
really discourage working for these companies.
I've been in the maintenance biz since the 80's
and havn't ever seen really great stories from people who do
work for them.

The people who have benefited were the ones who sold out to 
companies like Brickman etc.
Back in the early 80's back in TX we knew a good sized company out of FT Worth who sold out to True G. They made a good fortune off the deal.


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1582415 said:


> Have any of you got a call from All Seasons Facility Maintenance? Anyone worked for them?


never done anything with them but they seem very new.


----------



## unit28

nws still off line.
Not cool


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

For the next week (including Wednesday and Thursday UNIT) Ian on Fox 9 said maybe an inch Saturday night into Sunday morning.


----------



## IDST

qualitycut;1582030 said:


> Yes I do, that's funny because your the second one on here in the last week who has asked that.


Don't you ever plow!!?? J/K are most of your accounts local for you?


----------



## qualitycut

jagext;1582696 said:


> Don't you ever plow!!?? J/K are most of your accounts local for you?


Ha I wish, yea inver, ssp, wsp eagen.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1582137 said:


> Just picked up my 7th pallet of salt for the year. Went through 62 bags on Tuesday.


We dropper over 10 ton of salt/sand this week for the ice storm... almost $7000.00 in 48 hours... I like ice when my customer's will let me drop itpayuppayuppayup


----------



## banonea

:realmad:they are calling for around 2" on fri and sat for us in Rochester. Figures, I have a show this weekend on Sat, no drinking for me..... maybe my voice will sound betterThumbs Up


----------



## BossPlow614

banonea;1582716 said:


> We dropper over 10 ton of salt/sand this week for the ice storm... almost $7000.00 in 48 hours... I like ice when my customer's will let me drop itpayuppayuppayup


I need more accounts like that.


----------



## banonea

EmJayDub;1582731 said:


> I need more accounts like that.


Trust me, it don't happen very often, I have some customers I make sign a waver because they wont let me drop any salt or salt/sand at all. this time I got calls from some I have plowed for 9 years and never had me shake any.......


----------



## BossPlow614

Its in my contract in properties where no salt is used that my company isnt liable for any icy conditions if present.


----------



## OC&D

Camden;1582122 said:


> That was the most profitable month I've ever had.


That's two of us.


----------



## OC&D

EmJayDub;1582748 said:


> Its in my contract in properties where no salt is used that my company isnt liable for any icy conditions if present.


I have an indemnification clause in every contract I sign, but that will never keep you from getting sued, but it may keep you from losing everything.


----------



## djagusch

According to nws we have some good chances the next 5 days.


----------



## SSS Inc.

djagusch;1582870 said:


> According to nws we have some good chances the next 5 days.


This seems to happen quite a bit in February over the years. Hopefully they all produce enough to plow. Top it off with a bigger storm next weekend????

November 1991 I think was our biggest month if you factor in inflation Dec 2010 was pretty good though.payup 2010-11 best season by far, big factor for us in when hauling requests really picked up.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1582934 said:


> This seems to happen quite a bit in February over the years. Hopefully they all produce enough to plow. Top it off with a bigger storm next weekend????
> 
> November 1991 I think was our biggest month if you factor in inflation Dec 2010 was pretty good though.payup 2010-11 best season by far, big factor for us in when hauling requests really picked up.


that's what I see too SSS
That's why I posted the .08 this weekend and .28 next weekend.
I don't think the ratio will be as high next weekend.

And the ratio should drop even less by the 
possible storm system around the 14th, where we would get 
a mix of precip *if it happens*. Any accumulation on that one will be concrete I think.

Just glad were not getting all of this at once like I saw a few weeks ago,
because they're looking at this weekend to be around 30-1

-15* earlier ,
feels much better now at -9*


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1582675 said:


> For the next week (including Wednesday and Thursday UNIT) Ian on Fox 9 said maybe an inch Saturday night into Sunday morning.


Ian ?
at this time of year he's got alot of brain freeze going.
I think he's on a roll doing plunge event's
At least you didn't post up some info from DD.
He had friday's {today} snow N of St Cloud....

This morning
Ch 5's Phammer man was nailing the info this AM
And 4's WCCO guy had pretty much painted the state with snow
I think cco guy was lost and just used a general "precip type" map
and used a broad brush.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1582980 said:


> Ian ?
> at this time of year he's got alot of brain freeze going.
> I think he's on a roll doing plunge event's
> At least you didn't post up some info from DD.
> He had friday's {today} snow N of St Cloud....
> 
> This morning
> Ch 5's Phammer man was nailing the info this AM
> And 4's WCCO guy had pretty much painted the state with snow
> *I think cco guy was lost and just used a general "precip type" map
> and used a broad brush.*


NWS's forecast discussion basically said the same thing, that the whole state will be covered.

I agree with Ian, it's more of a Plunge forecast this time of year than a weather forecast.


----------



## Ranger620

EmJayDub;1582748 said:


> Its in my contract in properties where no salt is used that my company isnt liable for any icy conditions if present.


Although I may be wrong and may need to get a new attorney. Putting not responsible for slips and falls in your contract is a good thing. However you a never responsible for slips and falls on someone Else's property even if you are hired to plow the lot. This how ever does not keep you from getting sued but adding that in your contract helps. I just had a slip and fall this year, both my insurance company and attorney said not to worry about it. Only way they can get you is if there is negligence. I have "not responsible for slips and falls" in my contract as well.


----------



## unit28

but not for Friday or Sunday...Sat yes.
Agstack was showing everything and blobbed it all together
I'm not saying this won't pan out acrossed the state,
I was hoping to see better detail, like Phammer did.

Sun early am shows the start of a skinny clipper {rope}

This is Sat at 3pm. but the system as a whole isn't going to be all inclusive statewide
each day. is what I'm saying. 
Iand yes, like plunge's too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Heads up....

The two times I've bought pallets of ice melt from Northern Salt I've been overcharged by $1 / bag.

Both times they sent a credit memo after I contacted them.

Keep an eye on your charges.


----------



## unit28

guess I'm trying to over think this and not factor into much of a mean spread.
I just want to know where my snow's at dmt


----------



## unit28

If y'all stand back far enough you can see I found
"HIM" in the circle

Nah , just kiddeing.
That 's an area of concern from this coming TH through the weekend.
A block of HP sets up mid ATL, this starts to pool up copious amnts of prcip
and should bring some big snow to the region.But like SSS said, tis the season. I think at this point we could draw snow coming from a few directions. IMO


----------



## qualitycut

Kstp has 1 tonight 2 tomorrow 3 Sunday 1 Monday


----------



## mnglocker

qualitycut;1582254 said:


> That will go away fast, that's my least favorite thing now besides entering all my other crap into quickbooks


Copy that.

If I stay in it for this season I'm hiring a book keeper.


----------



## unit28

I liked agstak's forecast that trip.
I wish he would remove the cloud layer as he does sometimes.
Unless that was all snow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My percentages were just changed for this.afternoon and tonight per NWS.


----------



## IDST

LwnmwrMan22;1583223 said:


> My percentages were just changed for this.afternoon and tonight per NWS.


Changed to what.

Channel four noon said in next seven days we should get a third of what we've gotten for season


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1583223 said:


> My percentages were just changed for this.afternoon and tonight per NWS.


Mine went up along with the the totals


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My percentages have gone up, starting this afternoon, but all of my totals have gone down.

The snow must not be shifting north as much over the weekend.


----------



## unit28

heading out to McG
flags blowing W/SW
Temp Jumped about 3* in an hour

good luck y'all


----------



## Polarismalibu

Snowing in rogers right now


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1583305 said:


> My percentages have gone up, starting this afternoon, but all of my totals have gone down.
> 
> The snow must not be shifting north as much over the weekend.


New weather story is out on nws. Did move it down tonight and text says 1 to 2" at most for each event sat and sun.


----------



## mnglocker

It's coming down good and sticking in southern wright county.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We will definately have at least an inch here on the north side.


----------



## BossPlow614

We're getting close to an inch in Champlin. Pretty excited!


----------



## mnlefty

Looking likely around here as well. Probably around 1/2" of extra fluffy stuff now, radar is still intensifying somewhat and doesn't really seem to be moving out yet.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yeah, we are at 1/2" near Forest Lake.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Backside looks near Alexandria. We will do our 1" triggers tonight since we are only supposed to.get 1/2 of snow.tomorrow, then clean everything up Sunday night.


----------



## BossPlow614

Also, an update on that fat guy that was a now former client of mine, called me today and we got into a mild argument and he tried pulling thinga out of his a$$ (again), about how the HOA (nonexistent) came out amd assessed the damage and then 2 min later he goes on about how hes trying to start an HOA within his neighborhood (nice, eh). Then he tries saying my plow scratched his crappy, cracked to hell asphalt driveway, theres no way I did but even if my plow did I politely explained to him that my contract states that we take every precaution not to but if it does happen, we're not liable for pavement damage. He also went on once again how he owns 300+ homes and pizza man franchises (highly doubt it) and I basically told him I've heard that story before and have no desire to do any work for him. Then he finally says, we can just go separate ways and be done. If I don't get paid ($180, 4 pushes) I really don't even care. So if an annoying guy named K e v i n with a driveway just north of cty 14 on the east side of 65 in Blaine, tell him to kick rocks :laughs:


----------



## Janko78

EmJayDub:

Curious which bank you plow that the lady ran into at? I used to work for Maple Bank in Champlin.


----------



## mnlefty

Been a long time since the forecast pictures looked like this...


----------



## BossPlow614

Pm sent Janko.

I like that forecast!


----------



## Ranger620

I got an inch here in corcoran measured on concrete side walk and a ruler


----------



## SSS Inc.

mnlefty;1583428 said:


> Looking likely around here as well. Probably around 1/2" of extra fluffy stuff now, radar is still intensifying somewhat and doesn't really seem to be moving out yet.


Oh SH**%*##%#%*.

Glad I checked in. I was in the basement watching Mighty Ducks with the kids having aand read this. Ran up stairs and I'm at an inch in south mpls. Another 45 minutes which looks very likely I'll have 1.5". Guess it was a little north from the nws weather story and a little heavier.Thumbs Up


----------



## OC&D

I've got a good inch here. I'll get up and do my 1" triggers at 5 unless we get substantially more, though looking that the radar, I'd expect it to be wrapping up by 10 or 11. I'd just go out then, but the Wild play tonight and I'd like to catch the game. Who knows, maybe I'll hit my 1.5" trigger tonight as well, I only have one of those.


----------



## IDST

looks like we are definetely heading out tonight boys! Now where did I put my keys?


----------



## unit28

Heck.....

It was snowing all the way to McGrath.sp

I found an easy inch on my blacktop {East Bethel/Isanti }when I came all the way back
I guess from the line of traffic on the single lane highway, the exhaust fumes made the road look like diamonds.


----------



## IDST

did this thing really slow down in the last hour our what. It didn't look like we were going to get much how fast it was moving earlier and weak looking.


----------



## cbservicesllc

2 INCHES in Maple Grove/Osseo! Still falling! WTF!


----------



## SSS Inc.

jagext;1583506 said:


> did this thing really slow down in the last hour our what. It didn't look like we were going to get much how fast it was moving earlier and weak looking.


Ok....I've got 1.5" officially at my house(official plowsite observer) S. mpls. (1.5 miles nw of airport) Def. going to get 2" plus of fluff for me looking at the radar. If I had to guess I would say 2.75" for me. Now I have to go to Shakopee to get my truck.

You never know with these clippers.Thumbs Up


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1583510 said:


> Ok....I've got 1.5" officially at my house(official plowsite observer) S. mpls. (1.5 miles nw of airport) Def. going to get 2" plus of fluff for me looking at the radar. If I had to guess I would say 2.75" for me. Now I have to go to Shakopee to get my truck.
> 
> You never know with these clippers.Thumbs Up


don't forget to pause the movie!

That's one of my fave's


----------



## PrimoSR

1" in Orono


----------



## Janko78

Just over 2" in Hanover/St.Michael area! I guess i better go hook the plow up. Damn it, now i gotta dvr Gold Rush! :realmad: LOL


----------



## cbservicesllc

janko78;1583517 said:


> just over 2" in hanover/st.michael area! I guess i better go hook the plow up. Damn it, now i gotta dvr gold rush! :realmad: Lol


no guts, no glory!


----------



## Green Grass

Janko78;1583517 said:


> Just over 2" in Hanover/St.Michael area! I guess i better go hook the plow up. Damn it, now i gotta dvr Gold Rush! :realmad: LOL


You guys are going to make me get my butt off the couch payup


----------



## unit28

@ 2 inches now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We are heading out at 10. The ones that aren't open til.Monday are waiting


----------



## unit28

NWS says the barro line should be sticking around during this period 
of clippers out to Tue.so it is nice and light.

Coming down the highway I couldn't tell we had much of an acc due to the 
traffic blowing it completly off the road.


----------



## Janko78

Thumbs UpThumbs Up


cbservicesllc;1583525 said:


> no guts, no glory!


----------



## 09Daxman

1.75 in oakdale, I will head out after the wild game if its done snowing by then.


----------



## SSS Inc.

2" out in shakopee at our shop. Roads are pretty clear but are getting slippery. Headed back in to wait it out.


----------



## OC&D

Solid 2" here in St. Paul now. I'm leaving everything that's closed this weekend for Sunday night/Monday morning. I really wasn't expecting to do everything, I figured I'd have to hit my 1" triggers and possibly my 1.5" trigger at most. I might leave my apartments until Monday morning, there's always a bunch of cars but it's way worse on the weekends.


----------



## Green Grass

we have 3/4" here parents in Minnetrista said they have about 1/2"


----------



## mnlefty

Pretty good 2" here 494/35W... some of the lightest fluffiest stuff you could ever hope for.


----------



## qualitycut

The only thing I hate about it going to snow a little bit so many days in a row is one guy who's has about 15 houses I do and a few more customers said to wait till Sunday- Monday and of course all per time


----------



## SSS Inc.

mnlefty;1583587 said:


> Pretty good 2" here 494/35W... some of the lightest fluffiest stuff you could ever hope for.


Carefull if you end up on the Crosstown. Counted four spin outs between 169 and 35w and numerous tracks in the snow on the shoulder. A lot of idiots out right now in the city.

2 1/8" now for me, still snowing but lighter.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LOOK OUT Lawnmwrman! I see a blob developing thats headed your way.:realmad:

I think they're measuring where the planes take off.
0627 PM SNOW MINNEAPOLIS 44.96N 93.27W
02/01/2013 *0.5 INCH* HENNEPIN MN OFFICIAL NWS OBS

MEASURED AT MINNEAPOLIS INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT.


----------



## unit28

ok, I flipped through the guide and found the game
guessing now y'all weren't talking about MD movie...lol

I'll watch it, or try...just hope I don't burn through my super bowl snacks


----------



## mnlefty

SSS Inc.;1583599 said:


> Carefull if you end up on the Crosstown. Counted four spin outs between 169 and 35w and numerous tracks in the snow on the shoulder. A lot of idiots out right now in the city.
> 
> 2 1/8" now for me, still snowing but lighter.


HA.. I don't think the fuzz would appreciate me rolling 18 mph down the Crosstown in the Toolcat. I run the Toolcat from home through the route in Edina, and back to park at home... trailer it only to get it home in fall and back to the shop in spring.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1583602 said:


> ok, I flipped through the guide and found the game
> guessing now y'all weren't talking about MD movie...lol
> 
> I'll watch it, or try...just hope I don't burn through my super bowl snacks


Well they are playing the Ducks! Quack Quack


----------



## unit28

That blob looks like it's disapearing fast as it reformed off the backside.

Coming home doing 65mph with a line of traffic there wasn't anything sticking other than some road glitter. Looked like a blizzard with all the snow being blown around.

but...coming down good 
we're at 2.25 at HQ


----------



## unit28

huh....?

Tonight A 50 percent chance of snow, mainly before 11pm. Mostly cloudy, with a low around -5. West wind around 5 mph becoming calm. Total nighttime snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible

This is after NWS updated at 835


----------



## OC&D

Looks like it's wrapping up now. I might just head out and get started now, I can listen to the game on the radio I guess.


----------



## OC&D

Speaking of games, the game the other night against the Blackhawks is the one you should have watched, Unit. Awesome game made even better by Doc doing the play by play!


----------



## unit28

I have alot to learn...
I have 2 grandkids that stay with us that I would like to see get started 
one's 8 the other is 6


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We are headed out. Light flakes. That green blob put down about 1/2".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Everythjng that isn't open tomorrow/Sunday is getting done.


----------



## BossPlow614

Heading out in the next 10 min, this should be a nice profitable wknd if nothing breaks even with skyrocketing fuel prices.


----------



## unit28

yup, 
went from 2 up to 2.5
forecasted for a half?


----------



## Polarismalibu

EmJayDub;1583659 said:


> Heading out in the next 10 min, this should be a nice profitable wknd if nothing breaks even with skyrocketing fuel prices.


I thought that too. 5 minutes later the truck is blowing smoke from coolant coming out somewhere.


----------



## BossPlow614

That's the 6.0 psd hard at work! :laughing:


----------



## BossPlow614

Still snowing in MG, radar showing a small band in the NW metro.


----------



## Polarismalibu

EmJayDub;1583690 said:


> That's the 6.0 psd hard at work! :laughing:


I have more problems with my gas Gmc then my Ford. I need to learn to be a bit less abusive to my trucks.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Guess nws was right about .5 overnight... snowing hard in rogers now...


----------



## BossPlow614

Yeah they were, waiting it out at a gas station in MG trying to decide what to do next. 

I absolutely baby my truck! Lol. And if you need any help Tim, shoot me a text.


----------



## cbservicesllc

EmJayDub;1583703 said:


> Yeah they were, waiting it out at a gas station in MG trying to decide what to do next.
> 
> I absolutely baby my truck! Lol. And if you need any help Tim, shoot me a text.


Looks like It SHOULD be ending soon...


----------



## BossPlow614

It has lightened up it seems. According to radar it should be done soon


----------



## IDST

Freeways r slick boys b careful


----------



## Camden

I just got done with all the places that need to be done by the time they open tomorrow. It was fun listening to the Wild game on the radio until their offense went into the tank again :crying: 

One of my guys is still out hitting cell towers. The high winds we've gotten the last 48 hours really blew them in badly. He told me that there are a few that will need the skid steer. Kind of crazy to think that 1" of snow can turn into a couple feet in the right conditions.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jagext;1583724 said:


> Freeways r slick boys b careful


I second that. On my way home I came down 35W by 62, saw 2 crashes, several squads and a fire truck in the middle of the highway.....Thats not good.

That was an easy storm to plow. We still have a bunch of apartments tomorrow but the nightime stuff went fast.payup


----------



## OC&D

Accidents everywhere.

I'm going to get a little shuteye and head back out at 6 or so to do the one bar/restaurant I have and one driveway I didn't feel like driving up to do. I've got some apartments but I think I might wait on those, they're a PITA anyhow.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Freeways are solid black ice. Anyone else see accuweather says 4.2" for Monday


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1583732 said:


> I second that. On my way home I came down 35W by 62, saw 2 crashes, several squads and a fire truck in the middle of the highway.....Thats not good.
> 
> That was an easy storm to plow. We still have a bunch of apartments tomorrow but the nightime stuff went fast.payup


I saw the same thing coming through there.


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1583742 said:


> Freeways are solid black ice. Anyone else see accuweather says 4.2" for Monday


I looked at midnight and it said 1.8 now says 4.2 for me also.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1583768 said:


> I looked at midnight and it said 1.8 now says 4.2 for me also.


Says 2.8 for me...


----------



## BossPlow614

After pulling a few bags of salt out of my truck tonight I noticed something was up with my bumper. Looks like where the girl hit from the earlier this week, it bent the drivers side bumper and now theres hardly a gap between it and the bed.  but speaking of beds....


----------



## unit28

not sure if we're all done by next Sun
but I like what I see

next Saturday AM , I think could still see us back in the 20's.
Looks like cold air trying to slip together from the high Uinta's through to the 
coldest air in Can. bobbing and hooks fluxuating and letting some cold air {not to bad}
slip through. I guess you may say roller coaster with temps nothing extreme, 
next Th and Sun though, one of the models looks like maybe a mix

seeing waves from the N Pac still throwing clippers and later in the week combined with the
MX gulf moisture

just what I see

Also I'm out of energy drinks already, time to be conservative and drink some water
and of course take it easy on the equipment.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS %'s just skyrocketed for today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Reading the forecast discussion when I got hone, before heading to bed, they said it could be a trace to 3" every day until Wednesday.

Double digit totals.are possible.by.Thursday morning.

What fun.


----------



## 4x4Farmer

Been a busy week. Started out on monday with some freezing rain again and then turned to snow. Got 5.4" out of that one. Been busy hauling and cleaning up all week from that plus the wind has blown everyday sense so lots of clean up every night. Yesterday afternoon we got a 1" of light fluffy stuff we went out and pushed last night. Looks like more 1" dustings through monday. I hope mother nature keeps this trend up for the month!


----------



## Camden

Can't wait for it to start!


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1583898 said:


> not sure if we're all done by next Sun
> but I like what I see


 What do you mean by this?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1583996 said:


> What do you mean by this?


I don't know unless he's referring to the foot of snow I expect Friday night into Sunday.


----------



## unit28

welcome to 2-6-13...er the week of


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1584005 said:


> welcome to 2-6-13...er the week of


Good call on this week Unit! I recall you saying the week AROUND the 6th.

I hope we get every single clipper and top it off with a big one. It would be fun to see how PD writes his headlines everyday. Some guy wrote a letter to him and called him out for always forecasting an inch.....I enjoyed reading it.


----------



## Green Grass

we should thank Ryde for going out of town


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1583976 said:


> Reading the forecast discussion when I got hone, before heading to bed, they said it could be a trace to 3" every day until Wednesday.
> 
> Double digit totals.are possible.by.Thursday morning.
> 
> What fun.


I have no doubt the NWS team knows alot more than I ever will.
But this is what I saw at 12UTC TH.

The upper air shows to be colder than the surface temps all the way around
but some locals may be warming at the surface

According to this "precip type " model, I see that there may be some mix.
Not much at this point to consider as verified, just my speculation.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1584010 said:


> Good call on this week Unit! I recall you saying the week AROUND the 6th.
> 
> I hope we get every single clipper and top it off with a big one. It would be fun to see how PD writes his headlines everyday. Some guy wrote a letter to him and called him out for always forecasting an inch.....I enjoyed reading it.


The thing I'm unsure of is where the barro line will be after Tue.
I hope it comes down for 6 more weeks since the dog saw her shadow today.

edit...who is this PD charcter you speak of.?
sounds like someone who obtained a slushy education.
lol


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1584003 said:


> I don't know unless he's referring to the foot of snow I expect Friday night into Sunday.


Ooo to me it sounded like no more snow after then.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1584038 said:


> Ooo to me it sounded like no more snow after then.


Well Maybe he does


----------



## mnlefty

Is that our next one coming in thats on the radar out in the dakotas right now? Yesterday was more of a blowup right over us kind of deal before it pushed through. If that one is ours it seems a little lighter and maybe further south than yesterday... but who knows what happens between now and when it rolls through.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1584038 said:



> Ooo to me it sounded like no more snow after then.


you didn't see my post the other day about the 14th?
sorry,
winter not done, just the weekend system
Personally I hope it stops for awhile at least by Sunday


----------



## Green Grass

tonight's snowfall some where between a dusting and 3"


----------



## qualitycut

Looks like its falling apart on radar?


----------



## Camden

Snowing nicely in central MN


----------



## Green Grass

very lite snow starting out here


----------



## cbservicesllc

Anyone have a good resource for area snow accumulation totals? Apparently one of the weather terrorists said we had less than an inch and I'm worried about my per plow accounts using that as ammo... even though the contract of course says "as measured by contractor on site."


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1584220 said:


> Anyone have a good resource for area snow accumulation totals? Apparently one of the weather terrorists said we had less than an inch and I'm worried about my per plow accounts using that as ammo... even though the contract of course says "as measured by contractor on site."


http://www.crh.noaa.gov/mpx/?n=snowtotals


----------



## Ranger620

http://www.nws.noaa.gov/climate/index.php?wfo=mpx
Put in your location click on archive data and it will give you totals and dates for your area. Just print out each month and highlight.


----------



## Ranger620

Green grass can type faster than me:laughing:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

That says I got 1.1 but only measures .5 on hard surfaces


----------



## Ranger620

Snowfall (in)
yesterday 2.0 4.3 1899 0.3 1.7 0.0
month to date 2.0 0.3 1.7 0.0
since dec 1 21.6 24.4 -2.8 11.9
since jul 1 22.4 34.3 -11.9 14.9
snow depth 2


----------



## Green Grass

snowing good now


----------



## cbservicesllc

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Snowing good here, hope it continues to fill in. Nice little area over mpls again. Even if its not enough to plow tonight it will help with the totals tomorrow....It all adds up.


----------



## djagusch

SSS Inc.;1584298 said:


> Snowing good here, hope it continues to fill in. Nice little area over mpls again. Even if its not enough to plow tonight it will help with the totals tomorrow....It all adds up.


Did that heavier swath add up to anything?


----------



## Janko78

About 1/4" in Hanover/St.Michael area. We'll be salting that's about it for tonight! Round 3 tomorrow and round 4 monday


----------



## SSS Inc.

djagusch;1584340 said:


> Did that heavier swath add up to anything?


Only about 3/8" but its still snowing. I don't think I'll get much more than 1/2" when its all said and done. But that's a 1/2" insurance policy for all of our jobs come tomorrow night in case its borderline.

BTW: Basketball fans!! the T-wolves are actually kickin' some behind tonight. 42-19


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

1/4" on the hood of the truck in **** Rapids, anyone have any have numbers? Mainly St.Paul Downtown/Holman Field area


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1584362 said:


> Only about 3/8" but its still snowing. I don't think I'll get much more than 1/2" when its all said and done. But that's a 1/2" insurance policy for all of our jobs come tomorrow night in case its borderline.
> 
> BTW: Basketball fans!! the T-wolves are actually kickin' some behind tonight. 42-19


I just called my guys off for the night. We barely have 1/4". We are only forecast for less than an inch tomorrow night as well.


----------



## unit28

Doubt this will be an inch. but a sure bet it's going to be a half.
Not sure of your triggs etc, but tomorrow I had a 50% chance of 2" or more
through Monday. I'm with SSS if you're not in a rush, might hold off? Since these snows are light, the thing to be watching is if the wind were to to an issue.
Up to 1/4 here too, but we've been on the lighter side of it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1584374 said:


> I just called my guys off for the night. We barely have 1/4". We are only forecast for less than an inch tomorrow night as well.


Is it a slushy inch? Just like last night we can never be sure what will happen with these clippers. Tonight never sounded like much though. I'd like 20 more of the same as last night please.payup

EDIT: Our trigger is mostly 1.5" give or take We figure if we get an inch tomorrow we will most likely plow everything again.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SSS Inc.;1584388 said:


> Is it a slushy inch? Just like last night we can never be sure what will happen with these clippers. Tonight never sounded like much though. I'd like 20 more of the same as last night please.payup


No kidding, all done by 9-10. Push,salt,DONE


----------



## unit28

went to make a drink and the ol' lady was watching the BBgame in the other room.


----------



## BossPlow614

Supercross live on Speed in a half hour!


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1584408 said:


> went to make a drink and the ol' lady was watching the BBgame in the other room.


Thumbs Up

If you want to dabble in Hockey just wait until March. You have to watch at least some of the High School tournament. Some of the most exciting action comes from the tourney. I try to not work those days so I can watch every game.

On another note: 5/8" and still snowing.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

We got 1/2" again. Same as last night. Looked like we might a lot. Told the guys to stay close by, to have a false alarm


----------



## Greenery

I'm at 1" so far and still lightly snowing 55373


----------



## qualitycut

Just at fudruckers in Bloomington and there is a dusting here


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1584458 said:


> Just at fudruckers in Bloomington and there is a dusting here


There is still a fudruckers in Bloomington?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1584459 said:


> There is still a fudruckers in Bloomington?


I think its on France Ave. by 494.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1584461 said:


> I think its on France Ave. by 494.


I thought that it had closed like the one on 394


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1584461 said:


> I think its on France Ave. by 494.


Yes you are correct.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1584470 said:


> Yes you are correct.


Well if you only have a dusting I know one job about a block away that I don't need to plow tonight.

***3/4" for me and still snowing.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Still snowing is maple grove/osseo


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1584505 said:


> Still snowing is maple grove/osseo


Rogers too... keeps regenerating...


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1584477 said:


> Well if you only have a dusting I know one job about a block away that I don't need to plow tonight.
> 
> ***3/4" for me and still snowing.


Richfield reported 1"


----------



## BossPlow614

It hasnt stopped in Champlin either.


----------



## snowman55

1 3/8" in moundsview so much for less than an inch any other updates out there?


----------



## mnlefty

Dead on 1" in my driveway near 494/35w


----------



## BossPlow614

1.25"/1.375" in Champlin. Looks like ill be doing the 1" triggers after Supercross gets done.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Rogers, Dayton, Maple Grove, Osseo all at 1 Inch.


----------



## qualitycut

Im doing a couple of my pita 1 inch customers then waiting to see what happens tomorrow.


----------



## unit28

sorry guys, got distracted...hate it when that happens

got an inch of super fluff here
if the sun hits it in the am it should condense down a little


----------



## unit28

how's this for a skinny rope and a 50% chance of 2 or more inches?
\NWS 351AM posted...

OVERVIEW...WE DECIDED TO JOIN DOWNSTREAM OFFICES AND WILL LIKELY
ISSUE A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY FOR PORTIONS OF EASTERN MINNESOTA
FOR THE SNOWFALL EXPECTED THIS EVENING. INCLUDED A LARGE AREA OF
CATEGORICAL POPS FOR LIGHT SNOW LATE THIS AFTERNOON AND
EVENING. HOWEVER...*THE AREA EXPECTED TO GET 2"+ SHOULD BE JUST A
COUNTY OR TWO WIDE ACROSS MN. *

EXPECT A LARGE
PORTION OF CENTRAL/SOUTHERN MN TO END UP AROUND AN INCH...BUT
THERE IS ALSO *GOOD POTENTIAL FOR A 2-4" SWATH OF SNOW THAT MAY
ONLY BE 30-40 MILES WIDE.* ALSO...GIVEN THE GOOD FORCING AND
ORIENTATION OF THE EXPECTED BAND RELATIVE TO ITS MOTION...A COUPLE
LOCATIONS COULD EVEN SEE 4-5"...ESPECIALLY WITH THE LACK OF WIND
EXPECTED.

GIVEN THE NARROW BAND OF SNOW AND NUMBER OF PEOPLE
TRAVELING FOR THE SUPER BOWL...AN ADVISORY IS WITHIN REASON.

edit...
NWS for Saturday, is up to 40% now


----------



## IDST

Decided to plow my church lot. 3/4 inch golden valley.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Barely an inch at my first McD's in **** Rapids. The drive through was already black.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I slept, playing a bit of catch up this morning.


----------



## OC&D

Plowed my 1" accounts, probably didn't need to.

BTW, if you're going East on Lake watch out for the low hanging string of christmas lights in the left turn lane onto Hennepin, I've hit that damn thing twice now.


----------



## Polarismalibu

We have a winter weather advisory now. 2-4 inches with some 5+ spots


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We have a handful of accounts that are closed on the weekends. .

I've been trying to decide if I want to head out and do them today, before the next wave of snow.

Figure I'll get the 1.5" of fluff they have, we are forecasted for around an inch in Forest Lake. If anything maybe they can be skipped tonight and I can put resources in other areas.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1584753 said:


> We have a handful of accounts that are closed on the weekends. .
> 
> I've been trying to decide if I want to head out and do them today, before the next wave of snow.
> 
> Figure I'll get the 1.5" of fluff they have, we are forecasted for around an inch in Forest Lake. If anything maybe they can be skipped tonight and I can put resources in other areas.


Looks like you're in the advisory now too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

What the hell...


----------



## unit28

midnight 
possible 25-1 X~ .28 dbz
I bet we get more than 4 with that picture


----------



## unit28

the end of the rope has to stop somewhere eh?

This is what I had seen on one forecast for midnight


----------



## OC&D

NWS say snow mainly before 3AM. That's going to make tomorrow morning a real treat.


----------



## unit28

OC&D;1584810 said:


> NWS say snow mainly before 3AM. That's going to make tomorrow morning a real treat.


wondering if that means we'll possibly see 2" an hour at some point ?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1584810 said:


> NWS say snow mainly before 3AM. That's going to make tomorrow morning a real treat.


Wait until Tuesday morning.


----------



## qualitycut

Nws updated at 1152 has me at 2-4 100% chance


----------



## SSS Inc.

2-5" of fluffy snow seems to plow about the same. I have the weather band on my radio and this morning they said around an inch That didn't seem right at the time. 

Tomorrow night they have an inch for me but I have a hunch that will change slightly as well. I would be surprised if the metro doesn't see almost two inches.

Saturday still looks to be on track...might be worth a couple plowings if it doesn't move to much. I don't want to get greedy though.


----------



## Green Grass

we have light snow already.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1584841 said:


> 2-5" of fluffy snow seems to plow about the same. I have the weather band on my radio and this morning they said around an inch That didn't seem right at the time.
> 
> Tomorrow night they have an inch for me but I have a hunch that will change slightly as well. I would be surprised if the metro doesn't see almost two inches.
> 
> Saturday still looks to be on track...might be worth a couple plowings if it doesn't move to much. I don't want to get greedy though.


The fluff plows easy, so I don't really care which way it goes although hitting 4"+ would be nice to kick me to the next price point, though dropping the blade at all at this point will make me happy.

I haven't really seen any totals for Saturday, is it something big? I don't mind the big weekend storms, it's when they hit during the week things can get a little hairy.


----------



## unit28

winds look to be picking up Tue LMN22


----------



## andersman02

we got close to an inch here in burnsville last night, went out and cleared our church and that was it


----------



## unit28

andersman02;1584868 said:


> we got close to an inch here in burnsville last night, went out and cleared our church and that was it


nice to have easy snow to work with isn't it.
-----

SSS, 
not sure what you have for temps, but
looking at the GFS MOS I have Saturday @ or near 40* by 4pm
But if we get these clippers to make something plus the possible snow storm Saturday
I don't see that happening IMO


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Per NWS with regards to tonight.....

" R LIGHT SNOW LATE THIS AFTERNOON AND EVENING. HOWEVER...THE AREA EXPECTED TO GET 2"+ SHOULD BE JUST A COUNTY OR TWO WIDE ACROSS MN."

Someone wanna FB them and ask which 1-2 counties?? Ramsey / Hennepin? Anoka / Isanti?? Blue Earth / Wannamingo??

Last time I FB'd they messed with me over forecasts.


----------



## TKLAWN

Is that line in N.D. Now what we are getting tonight??


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1584886 said:


> Per NWS with regards to tonight.....
> 
> " R LIGHT SNOW LATE THIS AFTERNOON AND EVENING. HOWEVER...THE AREA EXPECTED TO GET 2"+ SHOULD BE JUST A COUNTY OR TWO WIDE ACROSS MN."
> 
> Someone wanna FB them and ask which 1-2 counties?? Ramsey / Hennepin? Anoka / Isanti?? Blue Earth / Wannamingo??
> 
> Last time I FB'd they messed with me over forecasts.


That sounds like their early morning update on the discussion. Have they gone back to that or is that outdated?


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1584905 said:


> Is that line in N.D. Now what we are getting tonight??


I think it will be filling in along a line from the metro to that stuff out in ND. I think this would be the rope Unit mentioned if I remember correctly.


----------



## djagusch

SSS Inc.;1584909 said:


> That sounds like their early morning update on the discussion. Have they gone back to that or is that outdated?


Its from the 10:43


----------



## qualitycut

Everyone has been spoiled this year with having their driveways and lots done by morning that I'm thinking that there will be some phone calls


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1584931 said:


> Everyone has been spoiled this year with having their driveways and lots done by morning that I'm thinking that there will be some phone calls


speak for yourself I am going to forward my number to your phone.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Flakes have been slowly falling for 45 minutes in shoreview/arden hills


----------



## djagusch

Maybe more a ? For unit or sss. Nws has this thing wrapping up 2am for st paul but 3am for north branch. Is this going to get pushed north slightly? Or are they thinking it just has some mositure more north on the tail end of it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

djagusch;1584914 said:


> Its from the 10:43


I see that now..Thanks. I must not have refreshed. Big flakes right now in mpls.

Unit: As far as temps Saturday it looks to me like we will be in the low 30's with the upper 30's and 40 to stay in iowa. I'm probably looking at the same info but read it wrong or have outdated info. I agree that with the expected snowpack we can shave a few degrees off the projected highs whatever they are. I heard NWS mention this morning that it could possibly be two systems merging over our area and one will be from the north. They also mentioned that it could be a little cooler than originally thought. I see 1/2" or better of precip.


----------



## SSS Inc.

djagusch;1584954 said:


> Maybe more a ? For unit or sss. Nws has this thing wrapping up 2am for st paul but 3am for north branch. Is this going to get pushed north slightly? Or are they thinking it just has some mositure more north on the tail end of it.


Lwnmwrman22 might be the best to answer since he was schooled by NWS on Facebook. :laughing: My guess is that whoever drew the line on the computer screen when making the forecasts screwed it up. I haven't heard about it moving North, it sounds like it will pretty much stay on a straight path.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Walked into the garage to grab some oil, walked out to a white out. Now it's little flakes slowly falling again


----------



## qualitycut

So what are your thoughts on when this should wrap up?


----------



## djagusch

SSS Inc.;1584966 said:


> Lwnmwrman22 might be the best to answer since he was schooled by NWS on Facebook. :laughing: My guess is that whoever drew the line on the computer screen when making the forecasts screwed it up. I haven't heard about it moving North, it sounds like it will pretty much stay on a straight path.


When you punch in the zip codes it gives those not the graphic. Maybe its a screw up but who knows.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1584970 said:


> Walked into the garage to grab some oil, walked out to a white out. Now it's little flakes slowly falling again


How big is your garage??? Lucas Oil Field??


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1584971 said:


> So what are your thoughts on when this should wrap up?


for sure by June Thumbs Up looks like between 2 and 3AM


----------



## unit28

It looks weak on the backside
So like when it's done...it's done
Hopefully sooner than midnight.

I don't think we'll see the 4 happening up to Blaine
And I don't see two happening into N Branch
But....we're still in the dendrites and 30-1 ratio.

More of a SE flow but looking at some wind divergence,
it could slow up a bit near a SC line

I can't sit over it as I'm back out to McG in a few


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Last night it was supposed to wrap up @ 11, 9 if you watched the news, kept going until midnight.

Did they move the time back tonight on NWS to compensate for that?? Or is it going to turn into 4-5 am?

We are leaving at midnight.

I would rather deal with 1/2" clean up calls than 3" where are you calls.


----------



## BossPlow614

I was out from 2:20-5ish last night and flakes were still coming down!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Latest update from NWS has it wrapping up later now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Midwest radar.... thin rope just move 75 miles west???


----------



## SSS Inc.

Weather story update at 3:54. Its the same forecast for tonight but tomorrow night moved south a bit.

My local forecast for tomorrow night says about an inch then Tuesday morning less than an inch. So its going to go into the morning Tuesday


----------



## IDST

Where's the snow?


----------



## Green Grass

jagext;1585099 said:


> Where's the snow?


we have very light snow starting out here


----------



## SSS Inc.

jagext;1585099 said:


> Where's the snow?


Its not going to show up until a whole bunch of people decide to go to a Superbowl party and drink a ton of beer only to look outside at halftime and realize it filled in on the radar around the end of the first quarter.


----------



## BossPlow614

Ill hold you to that ↑ you just may be right.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Keep it that 75 miles west it is right now.


----------



## CityGuy

sss or unt what are your thoughts on next weekend? The "big" storm.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS 5:30 forecast discussion basically says good luck tonight once the game ends.


----------



## Polarismalibu

It looks like its going to miss to the south west? Is that right??


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1585169 said:


> NWS 5:30 forecast discussion basically says good luck tonight once the game ends.


You mean 5:30 or 3:30 because I don't see the 5:30 posted.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1585169 said:


> NWS 5:30 forecast discussion basically says good luck tonight once the game ends.


Are you getting these updates on FB. The latest I got is 3:30.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1585169 said:


> NWS 5:30 forecast discussion basically says good luck tonight once the game ends.


What do you mean by that?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Whoops..... ended up on the La crosse forecast discussion somehow at 5:30. My bad. Carry on.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1585185 said:


> Whoops..... ended up on the La crosse forecast discussion somehow at 5:30. My bad. Carry on.


I thought you might be  . But now I have to read Lacrosse.

Found this information helpful off of the LaCrosse discussion.

LATEST 88-D IMAGERY AND SFC OBS INDICATE A FRONTOGENETIC BAND OF
LIGHT SNOW MOVING ACROSS SOUTHEAST MN...TRACKING SOUTHEAST TOWARD
NORTHEAST IA/SOUTHWEST WI. THE HRRR IS DOING A DECENT JOB CAPTURING
THIS...ABOUT THE ONLY MESO MODEL THAT IS. *IT IS NOT PART OF THE
MAIN SYSTEM AT THE MOMENT...WHICH WILL MOVE IN EARLY THIS EVENING.*
STILL...THIS LIGHT SNOW COULD RESULT IN TRACE-COUPLE TENTHS OF AN
INCH OF ACCUMULATION AS IT MOVES ACROSS.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LOOKS like the back sidenis moving through Fargo area.


----------



## SSS Inc.

This just in from Aviation update.

KMSP...
SNOW WILL INCREASE IN INTENSITY BY 01Z WITH IFR TO POSSIBLE LIFR
VISIBILITIES AT TIMES UNTIL ROUGHLY 04Z. THE WINDS WILL BE LIGHT
AND THE SNOW WILL BE DRY AND FLUFFY...SO ACCUMULATIONS ARE
EXPECTED TO BE 2-4 INCHES. AT THIS POINT NOT ANTICIPATING RATES
3/4 INCH PER HOUR...BUT THERE IS AN OUTSIDE CHANCE *THIS WOULD BE
POSSIBLE IF A NARROW BAND SET UP DIRECTLY OVERHEAD KMSP.* THE SNOW
WILL TAPER OFF OVERNIGHT TO FLURRIES...AND SKIES WILL CLEAR OUT
TOMORROW MORNING. MID LEVEL CLOUDS WILL INCREASE DURING THE LATE
AFTERNOON AHEAD OF THE MONDAY NIGHT SYSTEM WITH MORE SNOW EXPECTED
AROUND 2-3Z.


----------



## djagusch

SSS Inc.;1585223 said:


> This just in from Aviation update.
> 
> KMSP...
> SNOW WILL INCREASE IN INTENSITY BY 01Z WITH IFR TO POSSIBLE LIFR
> VISIBILITIES AT TIMES UNTIL ROUGHLY 04Z. THE WINDS WILL BE LIGHT
> AND THE SNOW WILL BE DRY AND FLUFFY...SO ACCUMULATIONS ARE
> EXPECTED TO BE 2-4 INCHES. AT THIS POINT NOT ANTICIPATING RATES
> 3/4 INCH PER HOUR...BUT THERE IS AN OUTSIDE CHANCE *THIS WOULD BE
> POSSIBLE IF A NARROW BAND SET UP DIRECTLY OVERHEAD KMSP.* THE SNOW
> WILL TAPER OFF OVERNIGHT TO FLURRIES...AND SKIES WILL CLEAR OUT
> TOMORROW MORNING. MID LEVEL CLOUDS WILL INCREASE DURING THE LATE
> AFTERNOON AHEAD OF THE MONDAY NIGHT SYSTEM WITH MORE SNOW EXPECTED
> AROUND 2-3Z.


They had that on the 3:30 one also.

So it's half time. Anybody even have a good coating of snow out there?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1585236 said:


> They had that on the 3:30 one also.
> 
> So it's half time. Anybody even have a good coating of snow out there?


By watching the radar, I'd say coating at best.

Watch the blob by Fargo.


----------



## Janko78

What are the chances this thing stays southwest and misses the metro?


----------



## mn-bob

No just a dusting in Champlin


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Have a coating down here


----------



## OC&D

I just got up from a nap, what'd I miss? Oh yeah, that pesky football game is on.....

Liiiight dusting around here.


----------



## mnlefty

Something between a heavy dusting and a light coating here... im just not seeing how we're going to get anything close to what they were calling for earlier?


----------



## checkm09

Is this thing going to miss the twin cities or is the system on the se side of nd supposed to give us the 2-4 ?


----------



## qualitycut

Unless that blob in ND is packing the punch I don't see getting much here


----------



## jimslawnsnow

mnlefty;1585270 said:


> Something between a heavy dusting and a light coating here... im just not seeing how we're going to get anything close to what they were calling for earlier?


That's what you guys were saying for the last couple snows


----------



## SSS Inc.

Everything is white here. Snowing very lightly. I better get 3/4" out of this to add to the inch last night so I can do all of our stuff. Its still early and NWS hasn't backed off their numbers ....yet.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Light coating in Maple Grove... Looking at the radar, just not sure how we're going to get it... Unless it forms over us later... already sent a preemptive email to customers suggesting a late storm...


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1585273 said:


> Unless that blob in ND is packing the punch I don't see getting much here


Agreed. It appears that it's all tracking SW of the metro, and what's left up by Fargo doesn't seem to have much to it. Maybe it will intensify as it moves South, shift slightly North, and drop 4". I guess it's another wait and see.......again.


----------



## djagusch

SSS Inc.;1585275 said:


> Everything is white here. Snowing very lightly. I better get 3/4" out of this to add to the inch last night so I can do all of our stuff. Its still early and NWS hasn't backed off their numbers ....yet.


I don't think they would back off numbers until an hr after the superbowl just in case it gets worse.


----------



## SSS Inc.

djagusch;1585306 said:


> I don't think they would back off numbers until an hr after the superbowl just in case it gets worse.


That would make sense. When are they going to get the power back on. They keep saying 15 minutes. This game will go past 11 at this rate.

NWS did update up the haz. weather outlook.

LIGHT SNOW WILL CONTINUE THIS EVENING AND THEN TAPER OFF LATE
TONIGHT. MOST OF THE ACCUMULATING SNOW...ONE TO THREE INCHES...WILL
BE ALONG AND SOUTH OF INTERSTATE 94. AREAS NORTH OF I-94 WILL SEE
ONE INCH OR LESS. MOTORISTS SHOULD USE CAUTION.

It looks like its slowly filling along the line that is headed toward the metro. I rarely see NWS show 100% snow in the forecast, it would be kinda funny if we got nothing.(not really, I want snow) I think most of us metro guys will get enough.

EDIT:
djagusch: I just checked the three citys I plow in, Mpls ending around 3.........Richfield ending around 2........Bloomington ending around 4 a.m. Now they're messing with me too. Richfield is smack dab in the middle of the others.


----------



## Green Grass

we have decent snow falling out here but small flakes.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green,

You ARE in Waverly, correct?


----------



## djagusch

SSS Inc.;1585314 said:


> That would make sense. When are they going to get the power back on. They keep saying 15 minutes. This game will go past 11 at this rate.
> 
> NWS did update up the haz. weather outlook.
> 
> LIGHT SNOW WILL CONTINUE THIS EVENING AND THEN TAPER OFF LATE
> TONIGHT. MOST OF THE ACCUMULATING SNOW...ONE TO THREE INCHES...WILL
> BE ALONG AND SOUTH OF INTERSTATE 94. AREAS NORTH OF I-94 WILL SEE
> ONE INCH OR LESS. MOTORISTS SHOULD USE CAUTION.
> 
> It looks like its slowly filling along the line that is headed toward the metro. I rarely see NWS show 100% snow in the forecast, it would be kinda funny if we got nothing.(not really, I want snow) I think most of us metro guys will get enough.
> 
> EDIT:
> djagusch: I just checked the three citys I plow in, Mpls ending around 3.........Richfield ending around 2........Bloomington ending around 4 a.m. Now they're messing with me too. Richfield is smack dab in the middle of the others.


It doesn't make sense on timing. The computer is picking up bursts of snow for the area and messing with the timing would be the only explanation I could think of.


----------



## CityGuy

Nothing in Hamel/Plymouth


----------



## PremierL&L

Snowing big flakes here in New Germany.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1585334 said:


> Green,
> 
> You ARE in Waverly, correct?


yes sir Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Here comes the snow.

Local Radar starting to fill in to the north.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1585343 said:


> Here comes the snow.
> 
> Local Radar starting to fill in to the north.


I better put the beer down. The midwest radar is hard to read sometimes. It doesn't seem to pick up on a lot of the light snow.

We got a football game.


----------



## Green Grass

Who would have thought turning on the lights would wake up the 49ers.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Weather advisory was updated. 1-2" Ending by 3 a.m.


----------



## Polarismalibu

This is going to turn into a very good game


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Was there a prop bet that the lights there is a power outage??


----------



## mnlefty

LwnmwrMan22;1585357 said:


> Was there a prop bet that the lights there is a power outage??


Read a tweet somewhere that a $5 bet payed $1500-2500 depending which book you were at.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sounds like there was a fix in for that bet. Better check if there was a $10,000+ bet on it.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1585365 said:


> Sounds like there was a fix in for that bet. Better check if there was a $10,000+ bet on it.


I won the coin toss and will get a free pizza :redbounce


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

White Bear Lake has been increased to 2-4". AFTER the advisory said 1-2" mostly south of 94.


----------



## djagusch

SSS Inc.;1585351 said:


> Weather advisory was updated. 1-2" Ending by 3 a.m.


You have any snow to speak of?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Radar says it's snowing at my house. No snow is falling outside.


----------



## BossPlow614

Was it heads or tails? I voted heads but didn't see the beginning of the game.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1585370 said:


> White Bear Lake has been increased to 2-4". AFTER the advisory said 1-2" mostly south of 94.


What the heck is going on at NWS. They must be having a super bowl party or something.

I've got about 1/8". There's some better stuff on radar that looks to be rolling through my area shortly.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Chisago City / North Branch have been dropped to less than an inch.

Forest Lake dropped to 1-2".

White Bear Lake raised to 2-4.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The coin flip was heads, won by the Ravens who deferred to the'9ers.


----------



## IDST

Pretty disappointed in the commercials


----------



## qualitycut

Nws had me at 2-4 now 1-3


----------



## SSS Inc.

jagext;1585389 said:


> Pretty disappointed in the commercials


The Taco Bell one with the song We are young and the Seniors was pretty funny.

http://abcnews.go.com/Business/video/super-bowl-2013-taco-bells-viva-young-commercial-18394836


----------



## unit28

toilet's getting clogged,
I see a backup

looks like the SE corner is slowing down, expanding the spread now
there and backing up the SC line Northward


----------



## BossPlow614

YES! Free pizza for me!!!


----------



## MM&L

Ian just said he is cutting back his totals for the advisory area to 1-2" from 2-4"


----------



## checkm09

Finally snow starting in mtka.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Radar has me in the middle of a band right now... only very few, very light flakes in Maple Grove totaling up to a light dusting...


----------



## OC&D

Light snow here now, maybe 1/4" down total so far, but that includes the dusting we got earlier.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

No snow at my house yet, even though it's here on the radar.


----------



## unit28

not much to look at....


----------



## SSS Inc.

Flakes just got bigger in S. Mpls.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1585422 said:


> Flakes just got bigger in S. Mpls.


They should be... the greens are starting to fill in.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1585429 said:


> They should be... the greens are starting to fill in.


Its picked up quite a bit. Metro radar is really filling in now. I have about 3/8" now.


----------



## Green Grass

We have just over an inch out here


----------



## Polarismalibu

It shows " around 1 inch" for me


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1585434 said:


> We have just over an inch out here


Yeah, but you've been under the snow just about all afternoon.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1585436 said:


> Yeah, but you've been under the snow just about all afternoon.


Yeah but we got about 3/4 in the last hour.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1585435 said:


> It shows " around 1 inch" for me


Who says "around 1 inch"? NWS says 1-3 for Brooklyn Park.


----------



## unit28

figured I'd give another look before it speeds off...LOL
Hope it fills in for another 2 hours.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1585435 said:


> It shows " around 1 inch" for me


An inch for a total tonight in Brooklyn Park?

Lwnmrwman beat me to the question. I had to look at bp also.

Edit #2 Looking at BP NWS shows 1-2" tomorrow night and less than 1" on Tuesday. Are they upping tomorrow night forecast now?


----------



## unit28

Green Grass;1585438 said:


> Yeah but we got about 3/4 in the last hour.


I figured it produce a good hourly acc. They've been calling for it to be predom. finished before three


----------



## CityGuy

finally snowing here small little flakes, maybe 1/2 in.


----------



## AuroraMSP

Coming down pretty good here in Champlin.


----------



## OC&D

Much heavier snow now, but still less than 1/2" down so far.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1585441 said:


> An inch for a total tonight in Brooklyn Park?
> 
> Lwnmrwman beat me to the question. I had to look at bp also.
> 
> Edit #2 Looking at BP NWS shows 1-2" tomorrow night and less than 1" on Tuesday. Are they upping tomorrow night forecast now?


I read the earlier edition where it has been upped by a basic 25%


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1585439 said:


> Who says "around 1 inch"? NWS says 1-3 for Brooklyn Park.


That's just what the weather on my phone said. I think its from weatherbug


----------



## unit28

Polarismalibu;1585451 said:


> That's just what the weather on my phone said. I think its from weatherbug


I don't know about those phone alerts etc.

Back when we had the 16.5 in Dec
I got an alert from weather channel saying 
we were going to get 3"


----------



## Polarismalibu

unit28;1585457 said:


> I don't know about those phone alerts etc.
> 
> Back when we had the 16.5 in Dec
> I got an alert from weather channel saying
> we were going to get 3"


So did I. I don't believe anything I hear from any weather source.. there is better information from you guys then anyone else.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Kicked into high gear now. Adding up good. We are planning on heading out at 2 a.m. Not sure if we'll have enough but its looking better for us on the south side as long as it keeps up for a couple hours.


----------



## BossPlow614

Jared on Kare 11 said it'll be around an inch most areas, and up to two in some spots, hopefully the NW metro will receive 2", I wouldn't mind doing the entire route tonight and [hopefully] tomorrow night/Tues morning.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Almost an inch now. Looks to me like most of the 494/694 loop should get close to 2 out of this. Good luck.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

How perfect is this. Finally get a full route for snow in over a month and my guys are drunk.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1585501 said:


> How perfect is this. Finally get a full route for snow in over a month and my guys are drunk.


Your all alone then?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1585501 said:


> How perfect is this. Finally get a full route for snow in over a month and my guys are drunk.


I have been texting my shoveler all day reminding him that its probably going to snow. Hoping he got the hint.


----------



## djagusch

jimslawnsnow;1585501 said:


> How perfect is this. Finally get a full route for snow in over a month and my guys are drunk.


Way to keep them in line!


----------



## qualitycut

Must be really patchy talked to a buddy in Brooklyn center 1/4 in


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Going to make them shovel 50 town house drives. Then see how they are. Have 100 or so drives to do and 6 hours of parking lots, plus my neighbor had surgery and I have to unload 2 loads of pigs. 1 at 9 and another at 3


----------



## Polarismalibu

It's extremely slick out


----------



## BossPlow614

jimslawnsnow;1585512 said:


> Going to make them shovel 50 town house drives. Then see how they are. Have 100 or so drives to do and 6 hours of parking lots, plus my neighbor had surgery and I have to unload 2 loads of pigs. 1 at 9 and another at 3


Man I would NOT want to shovel if I was drunk!!


----------



## qualitycut

3/4 in inver grove real light flurries.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Not even enough to cover the windshield at my house, about 1/8" on the lot that I cleaned off at noon today that hasn't been open all weekend.


----------



## OC&D

EmJayDub;1585519 said:


> Man I would NOT want to shovel if I was drunk!!


Heck, I don't wanna shovel sober.


----------



## Polarismalibu

OC&D;1585528 said:


> Heck, I don't wanna shovel sober.


My thoughts exactly. I like my warm truck


----------



## BossPlow614

You make a good point, at least this stuff has been light and fluffy, I'll be using a backpack blower tonight for the sidewalks that I do have to shovel


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Been waiting in Forest Lake for 1/2 hour, still at about 1/8".

Looks like the top side should be here in another hour.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Not even an inch yet on my lots in Lino where we didn't plow the 3/4" from last night.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1585534 said:


> Been waiting in Forest Lake for 1/2 hour, still at about 1/8".
> 
> Looks like the top side should be here in another hour.


I think it might be more than a hr. Another wave just coming through by st cloud.


----------



## OC&D

djagusch;1585540 said:


> I think it might be more than a hr. Another wave just coming through by st cloud.


That's not what I wanted to hear. 

I was hoping for a quick 2+ ending at 1 or 2, but I guess we don't always get what we want.


----------



## mnglocker

I'll be getting up at 2 to check what if it's still dropping white crap. 

We're already at an inch in Delano & Independence. 55328 & 55359


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

About 1/2" on the east side of **** Rapids at Foley / Northdale McDonalds. Gonna hit my McDonalds incase there's another 1/2" (don't think so) but I can move on then


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's as done as the 9ers. Get to work.


----------



## 09Daxman

Inch and a half in the oakdale/55128 area. Still coming down a little too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Not quite 1/2" at Hanson / Crosstown in Andover. McD's is plowed for those that want a McMuffin in the a.m.


----------



## unit28

looks done when it's done and looks that way now to me....

After the trip up to McG yesterday afternoon I sure wish I knew alot more about clouds. There were so many variations. I could see far out on the platt's and saw tire track looking clouds straight line fronts etc stc.

cool and interesting.


----------



## BossPlow614

Still coming down lightly in champlin. Looks like this is the tail end of it. A solid inch, Heading out to do 1" triggers.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Very close to 1.75 here in S. Mpls. Still coming down lightly. Heading out in a few minutes.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Anyone have numbers for st paul


----------



## NBI Lawn

SSS Inc.;1585582 said:


> Very close to 1.75 here in S. Mpls. Still coming down lightly. Heading out in a few minutes.


Did you plow yesterday?

Just under 1/2" in Lino Lakes 55014. Driveway was scrapped clean before it started.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1.5" downtown Minneapolis. 1/2" west side of **** Rapids.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I am shocked how few people are plowing downtown


----------



## SSS Inc.

NBI Lawn;1585585 said:


> Did you plow yesterday?
> 
> Just under 1/2" in Lino Lakes 55014. Driveway was scrapped clean before it started.


Nope, we skipped yesterday. 1.75 was my total just for today. I'm in Bloomington and there is 2.5" plus on what wasn't driven on yesterday. Minneapolis south and west had the heavier bands last night. Everything is getting done out here in Bloomington.


----------



## unit28

Thursday, the cold air takes a break and heads N. 
Still looks condensed in the NE quadrant.so hopefully by the weekend
the systems pull it together


----------



## NBI Lawn

SSS Inc.;1585608 said:


> Nope, we skipped yesterday. 1.75 was my total just for today. I'm in Bloomington and there is 2.5" plus on what wasn't driven on yesterday. Minneapolis south and west had the heavier bands last night. Everything is getting done out here in Bloomington.


Gotcha. We were debating on going. I measured 1/2" at my house, my brother who is 15 miles west has a little better than 1/2" and WBL was only measuring 3/4"... Glad we went out though. All the accounts had at least an inch but less than two.

Now its time for a beer and then bed


----------



## OC&D

unit28;1585698 said:


> Thursday, the cold air takes a break and heads N.
> Still looks condensed in the NE quadrant.so hopefully by the weekend
> the systems pull it together


Are you getting soft in your old age? 

I only did my 1" triggers.

*edit This would have made more sense if I had actually quoted SSS like I meant to.


----------



## Green Grass

We ran through everything since there was light snow all weekend. It was a nice easy push.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1585744 said:


> Are you getting soft in your old age?
> 
> I only did my 1" triggers.
> 
> *edit This would have made more sense if I had actually quoted SSS like I meant to.


Not sure which post you wanted to quote but no I'm not getting soft.wesport I thought you would have had a little more in St. Paul. There is actually a report of 2.5" in Mpls on NWS. I'm glad though otherwise nobody would believe my totals.Thumbs Up

Crossing my fingers for tonight. As everyone knows it looks to be mostly north but they couldn't be wrong could they?

Edit: John Dee looks promising for those of us that want snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Even us on the north side looks like it's been a push off till tomorrow night.


----------



## unit28

Agree{sp} with that,

hope the JS gets up tonight to bring us some snow


----------



## qualitycut

Well I got a late start feel asleep and slept through my alarm. Got started at 7. Only had 1.25 most people already shoveled from the little we got Saturday.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1585868 said:


> Well I got a late start feel asleep and slept through my alarm. Got started at 7. Only had 1.25 most people already shoveled from the little we got Saturday.


I wish I had that problem.
I sleep light , so it doesn't take much to wake up


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1585802 said:


> Even us on the north side looks like it's been a push off till tomorrow night.


Are you thinking not enough snow by tomorrow noon to plow?


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1585608 said:


> Nope, we skipped yesterday. 1.75 was my total just for today. I'm in Bloomington and there is 2.5" plus on what wasn't driven on yesterday. Minneapolis south and west had the heavier bands last night. Everything is getting done out here in Bloomington.


This was the one I meant to quote, but I must have left my opposable thumbs at home.

I did my 1" accounts yesterday morning, but did a total run of everything today. On average I'd say I had anywhere from 1.75" to 2.25" from last night alone, so I was well over my 2" triggers when I include the 1" from the night before, whichever night that was.....I'm losing track.

I went to Northern Salt at 2:30 this morning. Had to wait on County D for a Choo Choo, of course I didn't quite beat the damn thing to Northern, so I had to wait for it again, then it stopped, I sat there, and sat there, and sat there. Finally the train started moving again so I was able to get over the tracks. All that only to find out that THEY WERE OUT OF FLIPPING SALT! :realmad: They had like 4 rail cars there so I'm sure they have more, they probably just haven't gotten it unloaded yet. Quite frankly, I'd like to take tonight off and go out again tomorrow night, so if it's late in getting here, fine by me. Maybe that will give those clowns some time to unload enough salt for a while.


----------



## OC&D

djagusch;1585900 said:


> Are you thinking not enough snow by tomorrow noon to plow?


Maybe enough to salt? Er, wait.....:realmad:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1585900 said:


> Are you thinking not enough snow by tomorrow noon to plow?


I'm thinking not.enough by 5-6 am, a cleanup tomorrow night instead of plowing tonight.


----------



## unit28

Might also want to watch the wind.
could be an issue early Tue AM through the day

NWS has now upped the WS


----------



## NBI Lawn

qualitycut;1585868 said:


> Well I got a late start feel asleep and slept through my alarm. Got started at 7. Only had 1.25 most people already shoveled from the little we got Saturday.


Where's the "Quality" in that


----------



## djagusch

unit28;1586011 said:


> Might also want to watch the wind.
> could be an issue early Tue AM through the day
> 
> NWS has now upped the WS


Seems they lowered the snow amounts.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I'm sure it will vanish but there's a nice green blob in the middle of North Dakota headed right towards me. Should be here at about 9Thumbs Up. If I had to bet I would guess that when its all said and done this round of snow tonight will look nothing like they are saying. One of the Previous runs of the NAM I think showed this little snow splitting kind of like you are seeing in ND with no mans land in between. Keeps it interesting.


----------



## 4x4Farmer

SSS Inc.;1586023 said:


> I'm sure it will vanish but there's a nice green blob in the middle of North Dakota headed right towards me. Should be here at about 9Thumbs Up. If I had to bet I would guess that when its all said and done this round of snow tonight will look nothing like they are saying. One of the Previous runs of the NAM I think showed this little snow splitting kind of like you are seeing in ND with no mans land in between. Keeps it interesting.


I think that green blob I see on the radar is going to go north of me. NWS is saying 1-2 for tonight. Its starting to flurry here but it just seem to keep fizzling when it gets near. Oh well. I'll take what she gives us. I'm starting to get used to this working nights and sleeping days. Its nice when everything gets cleaned up perfect at night so when your trying to sleep during the day your phone isn't ringing off the hook.


----------



## SSS Inc.

4x4Farmer;1586032 said:


> I think that green blob I see on the radar is going to go north of me. NWS is saying 1-2 for tonight. Its starting to flurry here but it just seem to keep fizzling when it gets near.


The area I was looking is not the one north of you, Its the other one right at South Central part of the state. 
I might have withdrawal myself if I don't get to go out tonight. Maybe I'll wait until 3 a.m. to shovel the snow off the backyard rink.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

4x4Farmer;1586032 said:


> I think that green blob I see on the radar is going to go north of me. NWS is saying 1-2 for tonight. Its starting to flurry here but it just seem to keep fizzling when it gets near. Oh well. I'll take what she gives us. I'm starting to get used to this working nights and sleeping days. *Its nice when everything gets cleaned up perfect at night so when your trying to sleep during the day your phone isn't ringing off the hook*.


I'm all with ya on that.


----------



## qualitycut

NBI Lawn;1586012 said:


> Where's the "Quality" in that


I know right. We just had to do residentials so it worked out as the plows were just finishing up at 9 and we only had to do half of them.


----------



## banonea

I have the deal of the year fore someone. I am going to buy a new western sander tomorrow, but they ain't giving me **** for my western Flo-pro 2 . so I figure if I am going t loose some money, I will loose it to people that can use a great deal. here are the spec:

3 year old western Flo-pro 2. 
Electric drive. Conveyor feed, adjustable shoot, new belts. I made it a hitch mount so it fits right into any hitch . it is not adjustable speed. the box burned out and they are $400.00 new so I put a toggle switch and it works great. you can get the adjustable box if you want but I didn't feel the need. I have it torn down and am bed lining the entire frame and mount as I type but it will be ready to spread tonight. I made a sight window out of Lexan on the side of the hopper so you don't need to open the top to see your remaining produce. Motor is strong and never had issues. it will hold 1000lb of salt or salt/sand and has a spread of about 35' to 40'. I mounted a light that shins on the spinner for better sight when spreading.
$1500.00 cash firm
NOW here is the kicker, I need top sell them TODAY or TOMORROW AM at the latest. I would be willing to hold them if someone wants to deposit money in my checking account, I bank at Wells Fargo, but I would need payment tomorrow. Please call me at 507-696-7524 or PM me with a phone # here and I will call you back

I cannot attach all of the photos, PM me with a email and I will send all of them to you


----------



## djagusch

Everybody must be plowsite out after the 4th clipper coming. Its a wait and see like the last 4 night again.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I hope I don't get any. Did most of my stuff alone. Wife plowed the big lot. Got one drunk guy to shovel the 50 drives. Then had to go baby sit at 630. Did get another guy for a few hours. Picked up a couple new drives, unloaded 510 pigs, fixed a mower and finished before dark. Not to bad doing the work of 5 guys do in 8 hours.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Oh and I haven't been to bed in a couple days I think.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Been sleeping all day. Trying to catch up on what's going to happen tonight.

Basically I see the north metro on the bottom edge of the target, metro outside of the target and the snow to be not as fluffy. I close?


----------



## OC&D

Well since I made the effort to get my butt down to US Salt earlier this afternoon to get Salt, I'll be we get dookie. 

Of course, maybe this means I should make the effort to pre-treat and use it up!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Northern was out of salt again?


----------



## OC&D

Oh yeah, look back and find my earlier post about that odyssey. They allegedly are getting 20 rail cars in tomorrow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1586322 said:


> Been sleeping all day. Trying to catch up on what's going to happen tonight.
> 
> Basically I see the north metro on the bottom edge of the target, metro outside of the target and the snow to be not as fluffy. I close?


Sounds accurate to me. I'm still watching for that last second surprise when nobody is looking. 15:1 Ratio is what I heard. We have been at 30:1 if not more.


----------



## qualitycut

Kstps app now says up to 4 in possible Saturday


----------



## 4x4Farmer

well looks like the snow split and went around us again. Had a dusting this evening but its blowing around pretty good again. I hate this 1/4 inch drifting to the edges crap...I'll take the work but I'd rather just push a nice straight down snow or just stay home for a night. Maybe I'm just to crabby right now from being up for a week straight....? I'm torn weather to go out tonight or not.


----------



## SSS Inc.

4x4Farmer;1586367 said:


> well looks like the snow split and went around us again. Had a dusting this evening but its blowing around pretty good again. I hate this 1/4 inch drifting to the edges crap...I'll take the work but I'd rather just push a nice straight down snow or just stay home for a night. Maybe I'm just to crabby right now from being up for a week straight....? I'm torn weather to go out tonight or not.


Why bother....its just going to blow back where it was anyway.:crying:


----------



## Ranger620

Accuweather on my pc says 2.7 for Saturday and accuweather on my phone says 4.5 for Saturday. Hows that work. Must have seperate staff for mobile?


----------



## OC&D

I think it's time for a beer and a hockey game.  I'm going to get up at 4 or so and salt everything no matter what's going on......

At least that's my evil plan so far.:yow!:


----------



## OC&D

Ranger620;1586378 said:


> Accuweather on my pc says 2.7 for Saturday and accuweather on my phone says 4.5 for Saturday. Hows that work. Must have seperate staff for mobile?


Sounds accurate. :laughing:

Maybe I need some sleep.


----------



## PremierL&L

LwnmwrMan22;1586330 said:


> Northern was out of salt again?


Tried to get salt there today and got turned away that was at like 11 this morning. They obviously got busy from advertising at the green expo because I never had a problem getting it before then.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1586380 said:


> I think it's time for a beer and a hockey game.


Thanks for the reminder on the Wild. Got sucked into Diners, Drive ins and Dives and almost forgot. Had the Beer part covered for the last couple hours. We got one or two new guys and some changes on the lines. Lets hope it helps!


----------



## Green Grass

http://twincitiesfirewire.com/2013/02/04/eden-prairie-called-to-snow-plow-fire/

truck for sale cheep!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1586389 said:


> http://twincitiesfirewire.com/2013/02/04/eden-prairie-called-to-snow-plow-fire/
> 
> truck for sale cheep!!


Dang, probably didn't even get his route done...


----------



## Dire

Do what is the weather going to me like to night i been hearing many differ amount of snow fall from .25 in to 3in in the metro area any one have any better idea


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1586397 said:


> Dang, probably didn't even get his route done...


I wonder if he even started his route. Thats why we have fire ext. in most of our trucks. Didn't help last summer(It didn't function) but thanks to McDonalds on Hwy 13 the fire was put out before it was too late. Thanks McDonalds:waving:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS just raised totals for tonight and said it'll all be done before 8 am. Oh goody.


----------



## Drakeslayer

The last thing I am going to do if my truck is on fire is climb back in and grab a tiny fire extinguisher and my 3 triangles.Oh and my extra fuses!:laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1586407 said:


> NWS just raised totals for tonight and said it'll all be done before 8 am. Oh goody.


I wonder how they expect this thing to fill in. They must be expecting something to grow in size because right now it doesn't look like anything would even hit you. The best looking stuff seems to be shrinking while the other area closer to the sw metro looks to be growing.

Dire: I think I heard 3"+ but not sure.

EDIT: Cool Hand Luke is on. Good movie if you've never seen it.


----------



## BossPlow614

Tonight Champlin: Periods of snow, temps riding to 21 by 5am, S Wind 10mph, chance of precip is 100%, total nighttime accumulation of 1-2".


----------



## CityGuy

Doesn't look like much on radar. I'm just not seeing 2 in. from this


----------



## qualitycut

Mine says 100 less than 1 inch and tomorrow less than half


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's starting to fill in.


----------



## Dire

thank you for your info i think all the nember are funny what happens happen plan for the worst and hope for the best


----------



## Dire

all just be salting all night and day again lol salt salt and more salt


----------



## SSS Inc.

Dire;1586447 said:


> thank you for your info i think all the nember are funny what happens happen plan for the worst and hope for the best


Sounds good. Numbers are constantly changing.


----------



## CityGuy

Starting to snow very lightly here in the west. I can count the flakes


----------



## Drakeslayer

Dire;1586448 said:


> all just be salting all night and day again lol salt salt and more salt


Your grammar is terrible! Can you please write legible so we can understand.


----------



## Ranger620

It doesnt appear to be filling in on the back side. The back is at st. Cloud i dont see 1" let alone 2


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It'll keep regenerating.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1586428 said:


> EDIT: Cool Hand Luke is on. Good movie if you've never seen it.


What, you gave up on the game already? :crying: I'm not seeing much out of this team this "season."


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1250531 said:


> Well atl least he didn't hit one of my light poles like you did.


I'll take poor grammer any day. One of your first posts on this thread you started fabricating stories about me and you knew nothing about me. It does seem like you've grown up a bit though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I like how Ian said 1" "possible" for the metro, 1-2" for north of Mankato, then 2-4" for Hinckley north.

Then on the closer metro map, he showed snow depths of 4"+ for me in Chisago and 0.2" for St. Peter.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1586462 said:


> What, you gave up on the game already? :crying: I'm not seeing much out of this team this "season."


I'm going back in forth. Something about that movie makes me watch it every time I see its on. I'm not sure what to think about the season. We don't have a lot of time to figure things out though. Maybe we can tie it up to make it interesting.

Snowing now in S. MPLS


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1586466 said:


> I'll take poor grammer any day. One of your first posts on this thread you started fabricating stories about me and you knew nothing about me. It does seem like you've grown up a bit though.


Bwwaahh. You are right I was immature then.


----------



## gmcdan

The wilds radio play by play guys said that the coyotes are 100-4-4 when leading after 2 since the 2009 - 2010 season .


----------



## SSS Inc.

NWS has me @ 1-2" tonight up from 1". Uh oh!


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1586484 said:


> NWS has me @ 1-2" tonight up from 1". Uh oh!


Put that beer down! I haven't looked outside in like an hour.....maybe it's snowing, maybe it's not. I like to live on the edge.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Dusting in Chaska


----------



## cbservicesllc

Already halfway through the line and I only have a light dusting in Maple Grove... news makes it sound like they plan on stuff filling in...


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1586485 said:


> Put that beer down! I haven't looked outside in like an hour.....maybe it's snowing, maybe it's not. I like to live on the edge.


Can finish the one I just opened? How can channel 4 and NWS be so different. I think these guys are using their 6p.m. maps.


----------



## qualitycut

All the channels were different .5, 1-2


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1586493 said:


> All the channels were different .5, 1-2


Its coming down fast here in S. mpls. Better go to bed just in case. Just like last night the heaviest at this moment is just entering mpls.


----------



## Ranger620

11 said after this waive theres anothe in ND that will come over night


----------



## BossPlow614

Ranger620;1586496 said:


> 11 said after this waive theres anothe in ND that will come over night


↑ saw that. NWS just upped champlin to 1-3" and states "periods of snow"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1586496 said:


> 11 said after this waive theres anothe in ND that will come over night


4 said the same.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks to be some serious snow south of the cities.


----------



## BossPlow614

Now it makes sense when they mentioned it'll interrupt the morning commute.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1586506 said:


> 4 said the same.


Even that stuff looks to be headed toward the metro. I've picked up 1/4" in about 15 minutes. Stuff is coming down at a 45 degree angle. Its like a scene out of A Christmas Story if that helps.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1586491 said:


> Can finish the one I just opened? How can channel 4 and NWS be so different. I think these guys are using their 6p.m. maps.


I suppose so, since I'm going to finish the one I've got open. Thumbs Up

After that, I'm setting the alarm for 3AM and going to bed. I'll play it by ear, but I'm betting I'll just go and salt everything at that point and see how the snow plays out. With almost 30F temps tomorrow and the fluff, I'm betting I'll probably end up shaking salt and the Mother Nature will take care of the rest tomorrow.

Edit: Where the heck is Unit? A guy like me needs some stuff he doesn't understand to make me sleep better at night!


----------



## OC&D

EmJayDub;1586510 said:


> Now it makes sense when they mentioned it'll interrupt the morning commute.


What wouldn't interrupt the morning's commute? If'n we ain't got snow, we're sure to have some idiot doing something to mess things up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snow looks to be done in aboan hour.


----------



## CityGuy

Is it just me or is ps getting slower at loading everyday?


----------



## BossPlow614

OC&D;1586515 said:


> What wouldn't interrupt the morning's commute? If'n we ain't got snow, we're sure to have some idiot doing something to mess things up.


II wouldn't know. I don't ever sit in traffic!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Yuhas only said it would interrupt the commute due to the "slop" following cleanup.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

Fast flakes in Brooklyn Park.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BOSS LAWN;1586529 said:


> Fast flakes in Brooklyn Park.


Any accumulation?


----------



## qualitycut

I have maybe 1/4 in and it looks like the heavy stuff already went through. ( inver grove)


----------



## BOSS LAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1586532 said:


> Any accumulation?


Half inch on the pavement.


----------



## BossPlow614

Is that small band west of fargo that's heading SE what's going to develop into something bigger and be the main source of snow?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Channel 4 said that band will be what it is now
Light and sporadic.


----------



## BossPlow614

Kare 11 said the ND band will be what brings the headaches in the morning?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Light snow = headache for commute. Doesn't have to be much.

Snowing pretty good north of Forest Lake right now.

Only 1/4"


----------



## AuroraMSP

I can't keep my eyes open. Someone send me a text if there is 1" in the **** Rapids/Fridley area... I'm off to bed.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

On my way to **** rapids to check now, then downtown.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Coating in Lino Lakes / Blaine. Didn't even leave ridges along the tire marks.

Didn't waste time going to **** Rapids.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

North Dakota blob starting to fill in a bit.

1/4" downtown.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I love posting to myself late at night.


----------



## BossPlow614

Indeed it is. I see it growing and coming together, I'm guessing around 6 it'll be here, not sure how ill handle the properties that want them done by 7 when it started snowing an hr before opening, I suppose get whatever I can before peo ple show up and then clean up later tmrw night.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1586561 said:


> Coating in Lino Lakes / Blaine. Didn't even leave ridges along the tire marks.
> 
> Didn't waste time going to **** Rapids.


**** Rapids is less than 1/4" right now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Think I'll head to Aces and play some poker while I wait.

ND blob should mainly go south and west.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Forecast discussion @ 12:04 says 2" along and N. of 94 yet.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1/4" in WBL @ 2 am.


----------



## banonea

we had some flurries in Rochester (55901)


----------



## justinsp

1/4" in Plymouth. Very Dense snow. Nothing fluffy about it like the last few days.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1586322 said:


> Been sleeping all day. Trying to catch up on what's going to happen tonight.
> 
> Basically I see the north metro on the bottom edge of the target, metro outside of the target and the snow to be not as fluffy. I close?


we have 1/2" nothing fluffy and going up to 20* now.
The other wave on my radar now out in SDAK, looks to be heading South. But that's from looking at my crap cell phone radar.


----------



## ringahding1

Maybe 1/4" in Stillwater


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1586322 said:


> Been sleeping all day. Trying to catch up on what's going to happen tonight.
> 
> Basically I see the north metro on the bottom edge of the target, metro outside of the target and the snow to be not as fluffy. I close?


we have 1/2" nothing fluffy and going up to 20* now.
The other wave on my radar now out in SDAK, looks to be heading South. But that's from looking at my crap cell phone radar.

edit looks like it has a bit of East hook in it*. another hour of returns *will be better for detterministic{D} snow track. Some very unorganized precip behind it with higher dbz's
may catch up

efit again...
darn it...I push buttons so uncategorically sometimes


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Turned $100 into $500, guess it's time to go back to the truck and radar watch.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like the.snow.is making.a bee line for the west metro.

Hold off for another 3 hours (don't think it will).


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Anything down town St. Paul?


----------



## unit28

it's made a good lateral move East ...and very fast at that.


----------



## unit28

tinge of green N/NW of st cloud now, and grey's filling in up to BR-Hink


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Nichols. About 1/4" from White Bear to Minneapolis. I didn't go downtown St. Paul.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's too late to do.anything about plowing now. Gonna head to my townhomes and nap. Clear the sidewalks once this round of snow is done.


----------



## OC&D

1/4" or so here in Midway.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

There are going to be some guys FREAKING out when they peek outside in the next hour or so.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Those are some dark dark greens starting to fill in.

Guarantee Maple Grove, Plymouth.... SE from there picks up a quick inch +/- in the next hour.


----------



## mnglocker

It's coming down quick with big wet flakes in Delano 55328.


----------



## justinsp

Wow! Really coming down here in golden valley also.came here to do sidewalks had 3/4" at 330. Did a courtesy plow for a 1 inch trigger. Now have another 3/8" in the last 30 minutes. Boooo!!!!!!


----------



## OC&D

I hate this crap sometimes.


----------



## TKLAWN

:crying:couldn't be worse timing


----------



## justinsp

OC&D;1586621 said:


> I hate this crap sometimes.


I always hate this crap.


----------



## OC&D

Looks like it's almost done and there isn't much on the back.


----------



## Greenery

It's dumping now boys! Just under an inch in EP


----------



## OC&D

I could see an inch out of this but not two. I might just start salting the others heavy.


----------



## 60Grit

Really is coming down in EP... I must've been watching greenery and his new ebling a couple night ago in ep


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

All done on the north side. Didn't add up to much here.


----------



## justinsp

All done snowing in golden valley. Stopped as quick as it started.


----------



## AuroraMSP

Anyone have a measurement in **** Rapids/Fridley?


----------



## BossPlow614

Less than an inch in Anoka. I'm kinda bummed. Does any have an amt for spring lake park?


----------



## AuroraMSP

On my way to **** rapids. Will report in shortly


----------



## justinsp

1" north east Minneapolis corner of central and Lowery ave


----------



## AuroraMSP

Maybe 1/4", probably less, in **** Rapids.


----------



## unit28

Other than a nice cup of lap coffee
Today's a good day for a S. Bisquit


----------



## SSS Inc.

Two f in inches here. Half inch at four


----------



## BossPlow614

Now that we have no snow....





I got a kick out of this guy. Basically complaining th whole time of the costs to do business plowing and he only puts $20 in fuel in his truck at a time for some reason. It wouldnt be all that bad if he didnt say he charged next to nothing. :laughing:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

We have 2" down here


----------



## SSS Inc.

Lots of guys scrambling here. Southdale isn't done.john Deere tractor missing a tire.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

F'n Peterson's... 

Told y'all guys would be FREAKING!!


----------



## qualitycut

That was a surprise checked at 4 and woke up to a phone call from a buddy who plows saying we have a little over and inch.


----------



## CityGuy

wow sss your about to turn 1000 posts. congrats on that.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Looked like 1/3 were plowed 1/3 salted and 1/3 not touched


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1586751 said:


> wow sss your about to turn 1000 posts. congrats on that.


Ive been trying to boost my numbers so I look cool


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Lwnmwrmnn you out of Stacy? Have the co name on the rear door windows 2 letters? If so I just saw you on 35w N


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yep, that's me. Famous Daves in **** Rapids called. Corporate is here @ 11. Got a full rack of.ribs coming.


----------



## AuroraMSP

EmJayDub;1586708 said:


> Now that we have no snow....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a kick out of this guy. Basically complaining th whole time of the costs to do business plowing and he only puts $20 in fuel in his truck at a time for some reason. It wouldnt be all that bad if he didnt say he charged next to nothing. :laughing:


"I'm not a big shot like the other guys" haha

That was good for a laugh or two. He must fill up every other hour only putting $15 and $20 in at a time.


----------



## BossPlow614

I think every other hour sounds right for him, he says he burns $11 in fuel per hour, therefore when he gets $20/driveway and does one per hour he's still making good money :laughing:. I think ill make a video response to this one.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1586831 said:


> Yep, that's me. Famous Daves in **** Rapids called. Corporate is here @ 11. Got a full rack of.ribs coming.


 I'm changing my name to LMN22

good job....


----------



## djagusch

Anybody with a total from the 494 and 35w area?


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1586818 said:


> Ive been trying to boost my numbers so I look cool


speaking of numbers

Sunday morning coming out of the 20's , High temp getting up to low 30's
They're still still sitting on the fence according to CPC for precip type,
snow vs mix chance of pop's @ 34%


----------



## unit28

djagusch;1586870 said:


> Anybody with a total from the 494 and 35w area?


Thought for sure we'd see a bit more on the North side according to yesterdays
forecast. No wind either wich was good for this AM.

I swear they were all saying North last night before I crashed out again.?


----------



## SSS Inc.

djagusch;1586870 said:


> Anybody with a total from the 494 and 35w area?


I got 1.5 or more on most of my stuff in the area


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1586818 said:


> Ive been trying to boost my numbers so I look cool


Why do you think I post so often to myself late at night??


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1586952 said:


> Why do you think I post so often to myself late at night??


Don't feel bad. I talk to myself all the time--it's the only way I'm assured of intelligent conversation. 

A lot more lots were plowed than I figured would be given that a lot of folks have 2" triggers. I plowed a few I probably could have left, but I figured if all re lots around it were plowed I better plow or ill look like a slacker. I hate these borderline snowfalls.


----------



## TKLAWN

OC&D;1587032 said:


> Don't feel bad. I talk to myself all the time--it's the only way I'm assured of intelligent conversation.
> 
> A lot more lots were plowed than I figured would be given that a lot of folks have 2" triggers. I plowed a few I probably could have left, but I figured if all re lots around it were plowed I better plow or ill look like a slacker. I hate these borderline snowfalls.


The best part about it is you get all the right answers.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1586952 said:


> Why do you think I post so often to myself late at night??


If you start asking yourself "what did you just say?" then you might want to see someone about it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1586952 said:


> Why do you think I post so often to myself late at night??


If you were eating ribs at 11 I'm guessing the weather folks were wrong and you didn't get much?? The nam and gfs put you in the snow tomorrow but I wonder if it will be wrong again.

The clouds must really like me because I keep getting 1.5"+ which is all it takes for us to plow. payup. We got everything done but a handful which is no big deal. Wasn't too excited to look out the window at 6 and then remembering I was suppose to watch the stuff in ND that looked like it was headed my way.

If you like starting at 6 a.m. Have fun next monday if it doesn't keep changing days and precip type on the GFS model. 10"-15" ??? They've got a pretty strong low moving by to our se and we would be on the cold side. The big old giant cyclone type storm. With that being said they have been all over the map the last few days as far as temps, precip, what day and location. And I'm sure the new run has put it in Georgia or something. _So as PD would say....circle it on your calendar but I wouldn't hold my breath. _ After all it doesn't snow anymore, even though we're creeping ever so close to normal.


----------



## Advantage

We ended up with 2-4" depending on elevation(Duluth). Fluffy, Not a bad push.


----------



## Advantage

Oh and LMN22: Do you ever freaking sleep?!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hey this looks just like last nights weather story.

From NWS for tomorrow.
Another clipper low pressure system will move across the region on Wednesday. This feature will bring snow to central and northern areas of Minnesota and western Wisconsin. *Snow accumulation of an inch or two is possible by late in the day on Wednesday...especially along and north of Interstate 94*.

EDIT:
Might as well throw this in from the new weather discussion for the airport.
SNOW POTENTIAL HAS ALSO
INCREASED SIGNIFICANTLY FOR THE AIRFIELD FOR LATE WEDNESDAY MORNING
AND AFTERNOON. CURRENT THINKING:laughing: IS UP TO AN INCH OF SNOW
ACCUMULATION BY 06/21Z.


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1587070 said:


> If you were eating ribs at 11 I'm guessing the weather folks were wrong and you didn't get much?? The nam and gfs put you in the snow tomorrow but I wonder if it will be wrong again.
> 
> The clouds must really like me because I keep getting 1.5"+ which is all it takes for us to plow. payup. We got everything done but a handful which is no big deal. Wasn't too excited to look out the window at 6 and then remembering I was suppose to watch the stuff in ND that looked like it was headed my way.
> 
> If you like starting at 6 a.m. Have fun next monday if it doesn't keep changing days and precip type on the GFS model. 10"-15" ??? They've got a pretty strong low moving by to our se and we would be on the cold side. The big old giant cyclone type storm. With that being said they have been all over the map the last few days as far as temps, precip, what day and location. And I'm sure the new run has put it in Georgia or something. _So as PD would say....circle it on your calendar but I wouldn't hold my breath. _ After all it doesn't snow anymore, even though we're creeping ever so close to normal.


Everyone else is saying 10"+ and PD will continually say "a few slushy inches", right? 

I was partially asleep for the noon news forecast but it sounds like snow is possible via another clipper. Hopefully it'll be 2". I'd like to plow everything instead of the 1" triggers.


----------



## djagusch

SSS Inc.;1587076 said:


> Hey this looks just like last nights weather story.
> 
> From NWS for tomorrow.
> Another clipper low pressure system will move across the region on Wednesday. This feature will bring snow to central and northern areas of Minnesota and western Wisconsin. *Snow accumulation of an inch or two is possible by late in the day on Wednesday...especially along and north of Interstate 94*.
> 
> EDIT:
> Might as well throw this in from the new weather discussion for the airport.
> SNOW POTENTIAL HAS ALSO
> INCREASED SIGNIFICANTLY FOR THE AIRFIELD FOR LATE WEDNESDAY MORNING
> AND AFTERNOON. CURRENT THINKING:laughing: IS UP TO AN INCH OF SNOW
> ACCUMULATION BY 06/21Z.


Lets be honest. They don't have a clue what will happen.


----------



## qualitycut

Did some one on here say the plow drives in Edina with a tool cat?


----------



## unit28

well they may not know everything that's going to happenbut they know quite a bit.

I'll throw this trivia out there....
Since we're on a 53 day pattern. 

What day comes up when you deduct 53 days from Feb 10?


----------



## SSS Inc.

djagusch;1587148 said:


> Lets be honest. They don't have a clue what will happen.


Not a clue (on where these little storms will go exactly). This is why I think I have a chance in the south side of town. The latest NWS discussion really clears things up though.

The latest NAM 18z puts the best snow on a line from Fargo straight through Mpls. then gets a little bigger in w. wisconsin.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1587187 said:


> Did some one on here say the plow drives in Edina with a tool cat?


Thats mnlefty

Unit: Is it the last time we had a storm that was over a foot? Only to be repeated 53 days later???


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1587200 said:


> Thats mnlefty
> 
> Unit: Is it the last time we had a storm that was over a foot? Only to be repeated 53 days later???


Oo just curious saw one out plowing


----------



## OC&D

So I've decided to go green and get one of these:






I might have to condense my route a little, though, so I might be looking to do a little subbing until I can get enough places close together. If you're interested PM me!!!


----------



## unit28

Yeah,
from what the actual data was, and what's predicted, is about as dead on plumb as can be
This is actual data surface and atmosphere analysis vs. predictions.

Also when I posted about it wrapping up to finish Sunday,
Looks like into Monday now.

There's much going into processing it all, but look at the temp trends from Saturday to Monday.

Tap a trough of cold hudson bay air with gulf moisture add in a 1013 mb lowps then pile it all up in a giant vertical column
TBC....
.


----------



## mnlefty

qualitycut;1587187 said:


> Did some one on here say the plow drives in Edina with a tool cat?





SSS Inc.;1587200 said:


> Thats mnlefty


Yep that's me... or maybe not... there's a couple more out there now after they saw what I did 2 years ago when we got 86 inches. That's ok though... let em all catch on to the toolcat and catch em off guard next year if/when I switch to the inverted blower on a tractor.

A couple of them have plows, and a couple of us run blowers.


----------



## mnlefty

EmJayDub;1587084 said:


> Everyone else is saying 10"+ and PD will continually say "a few slushy inches", right?


His last update was 6:30 last night but this is what it reads..

A big, sloppy southern storm may brush southeastern Minnesota with rain changing to snow Sunday and Monday. Latest models nudge this shield of moisture south and east of the Twin Cities. I'm shocked. :laughing:


----------



## olsonbro

Mn lefty

I run tractors and inverted blowers in the north metro, if you ever want to chat about them I would be happy to


----------



## SSS Inc.

olsonbro;1587319 said:


> Mn lefty
> 
> I run tractors and inverted blowers in the north metro, if you ever want to chat about them I would be happy to


Olson, You've been a member since 2004 but only have one post??


----------



## olsonbro

Yea, haha
I've read threads on this site for close to ten years, but just recently found this metro guys thread. I figured I would post something, you guys seems like a good group, 
I've been in the grounds industry for 15 years, and love the industry. 

So I guess, hey guys.


----------



## SSS Inc.

olsonbro;1587334 said:


> Yea, haha
> I've read threads on this site for close to ten years, but just recently found this metro guys thread. I figured I would post something, you guys seems like a good group,
> I've been in the grounds industry for 15 years, and love the industry.
> 
> So I guess, hey guys.


Now you've got two.Thumbs Up

This by far is the best thread around.


----------



## andersman02

MNleft, where in edina are you running the toolcat... ill look for you next event


we got about 1.5-2" in bloomington. Nice not to have to come back and open up the driveways as it seemed the city was on top of its game this round


----------



## qualitycut

mnlefty;1587304 said:


> Yep that's me... or maybe not... there's a couple more out there now after they saw what I did 2 years ago when we got 86 inches. That's ok though... let em all catch on to the toolcat and catch em off guard next year if/when I switch to the inverted blower on a tractor.
> 
> A couple of them have plows, and a couple of us run blowers.


It was on grimes and had a black V plow


----------



## cbservicesllc

EmJayDub;1586708 said:


> Now that we have no snow....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a kick out of this guy. Basically complaining th whole time of the costs to do business plowing and he only puts $20 in fuel in his truck at a time for some reason. It wouldnt be all that bad if he didnt say he charged next to nothing. :laughing:


LOL... who is this rube??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sooo.... I guess I have almost a full route to run tonight. We didn't get 3/4" on the far north, but it also wasn't quite warm enough to melt down.

I've got 5 properties to scrape down, then work my way downtown and clean up those parking lots from the snow this morning. Got a pile at the end of alley that was approved to be moved again, so I'm going to try to drag it two blocks with the plow on the truck.

This property downtown, they've offered me 3 more properties. 2 are within 4 blocks, 1 is on the other side of Loring Park (mine are on Washington).

They also want me to take over the sidewalks at all locations.

I'm trying to figure out which direction to go. It's getting to the point where I'd like to leave a piece of equipment down there, just have an employee drive down and go.

But I need something that can do the sidewalks, then still be big enough to handle parking lot work.


----------



## olsonbro

lwnmwrman,

How big are the lots? For quite a few years we ran a bobcat 553 on some lots right by the metrodome. We had a broom for it for doing all the sidewalks, and a little plow for the lots. It was a tad small for the lots, but overall it worked fantastic for the situation because it could do the walks and the parking decks.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Roughly an acre each.


----------



## olsonbro

yea that might be a little large for a 553, especially for the larger snowfalls. Ours would do great until we got into snowfalls over 6". It would have a hard time pushing more than that at one time. If the sidewalks are large enough, the bobcat S130 or S175's work great for sidewalks and have alot more power for plowing the lots. Skid Brooms work awesome for sidewalks though, they do a great job and are easy to store on site.


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1587355 said:


> LOL... who is this rube??


Some fool that a buddy had posted the vid of on facebook. Its quite comical.


----------



## mnlefty

olsonbro;1587319 said:


> Mn lefty
> 
> I run tractors and inverted blowers in the north metro, if you ever want to chat about them I would be happy to


I'm gonna take you up on that sometime when things mellow out a bit... got a lot going on at the moment even without the snow.



andersman02;1587351 said:


> MNleft, where in edina are you running the toolcat... ill look for you next event


I've got just about the whole city covered... Leave my place in Richfield and run up through Country Club neighborhood, over through Hilldale and Rolling Green, N and S Parkwood Knolls, into Indian Hills, down through Dewey Hill and Cornelia...



qualitycut;1587352 said:


> It was on grimes and had a black V plow


Then there's at least one more that I haven't seen... or somebody got a new V. I've seen 1 other blower and 2 with straight blades... 1 is a bobcat blade and the other I've only seen in the dark. I don't get too far north in CC though... the only ones up that way are just off 50th.


----------



## qualitycut

Well ch 5 makes it sound like that storm could be Sunday- Wednesday


----------



## BossPlow614

Anyone salting tonight?


----------



## Ranger620

I might spot salt. Most areas were bare except between some cars


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1587526 said:


> Well ch 5 makes it sound like that storm could be Sunday- Wednesday


It looks like a bulk of it will come(maybe) during the day Sunday into the day on Monday. I don't like when they all jump on board so early, it tends to doom the chances of a storm. Even NWS has it on their weather story tonight though. Channel 4 said the early models show 11.2 inches. I guessed earlier of around a foot and it won't be super light snow. Looks closer to the 10-12:1 kind of stuff. I'd be surprised if we don't get something out of it.


----------



## ProLawn Outdoor

mnlefty;1587304 said:


> Yep that's me... or maybe not... there's a couple more out there now after they saw what I did 2 years ago when we got 86 inches. That's ok though... let em all catch on to the toolcat and catch em off guard next year if/when I switch to the inverted blower on a tractor.
> 
> A couple of them have plows, and a couple of us run blowers.


Haha so true! My buddy's dad had one years ago in Edina but they use it for commercial, although my buddy will hit a few of my PITA driveways in pkwd knolls for me if he's feeling nice. Seasonal chores saw you and bam last year they decided it beat trailering that multitrac thing lol. Then the noonan construction guy bought one too!


----------



## TKLAWN

Good to see a few new guys in this thread, different ideas are always good.


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;506170 said:


> Well it looks like we will get 2-4 inches by Tuesday morning I ure hope we don't get too much freezing rain as highs are supposed to be around freezing. The equipment has been patiently waiting since the 26th of december.


Glad you started it!. It even got olsonbro from zero posts to four in one day.Thumbs Up


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1587777 said:


> Glad you started it!. It even got olsonbro from zero posts to four in one day.Thumbs Up


It only took him 9 years lets not rush things.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

On the road again. Since most of you guys finished yesterday, I suppose I'll be talking to myself again tonight.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1587802 said:


> On the road again. Since most of you guys finished yesterday, I suppose I'll be talking to myself again tonight.


You like it and yes I am going to bed


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1587803 said:


> You like it and yes I am going to bed


Amen, just got in from cleanups/salting...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

After my first 4 site checks I can see why there are zero other trucks out tonight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1587815 said:


> After my first 4 site checks I can see why there are zero other trucks out tonight.


Why do you say that Lwnmwrman22??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1587816 said:


> Why do you say that Lwnmwrman22??


I should know better when there was only 1/4-1/2" of snow but it was sunny and mid-high 20's all day.

At least at the second McD's they had maintenance working, so I can point that out in my report to the regional manager. Show I was there anyways.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1587817 said:


> I should know better when there was only 1/4-1/2" of snow but it was sunny and mid-high 20's all day.
> 
> At least at the second McD's they had maintenance working, so I can point that out in my report to the regional manager. Show I was there anyways.


I hear that. Cover your a$$ though, right?? LOL!!!

Stay safe tonight!! Get home, get some rest, I hear more snow on the way!!

TTYL!!


----------



## unit28

Hey I want to know how the rib awards turned out

Did it include a red capet and photo op?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Didn't have them yesterday. Rain checked them for a day I can actually enjoy them.


----------



## djagusch

Decided to get a skid now for those new accounts?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'd certainly entertain the thought. I have an email in to go over some details, we will see how it pans out.

I'll make a run at Reliable.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If today's snow is an all day affair to get an inch, and it's almost 30 for a high, I don't see much work tonight.


----------



## unit28

Got everything cleaned up in ER.
Ready for another go round


----------



## unit28

Looking yesterday shouldn't be an all day event
One radar is .current showings some good green with east lateral movement


----------



## unit28

Current temp is 0*
The track will easily follow
-5 thermals and hopefully fill in fast .
Temps in west Dak have been mid 40's


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My point is, if it's a light snow, falling during the day on parking lots that are, for the most part black, and the highs are close to 30, there will be alot of melting as it falls and is driven on.


----------



## unit28

What's this blacktop you speak of?
J/k
.Been awhile since I've seen one


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh goody. More freezing rain / drizzle.


----------



## unit28

That wind is blowing up some warmer temps from 
the sw .
I also saw the better part of the colder air will be east by Thursday. Might see rain tomorrow somewhere?


----------



## unit28

pretty sure the cards are on the table for a nice vortex setting up in the weekend. I've been playing with precip values for the last week or so.

Saturday looked pretty warm, nearing 35+ and possibly warmer.
Now Sunday is lingering into the warm air advection coming from the South
{obviously from the South}

The vortex is going to be having a time with pre types. Track seems to be depending on the Eastern ridge I posted from the "HIM" photo map.

This is an 850mb temp map. The profile is under the dendrite growth zone. Anthing falling above must come through here before reaching the surface. The arrows are representing actual temperature movement


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Soooo... what's the chance this snow slides straight east as it's doing on the radar and is done by noon?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1588001 said:


> Soooo... what's the chance this snow slides straight east as it's doing on the radar and is done by noon?


Hopefully good. Sounds like it isn't supposed to connect with more moisture until it hits central WI


----------



## Ranger620

Looks like we have that so called dome over us again??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If you look at the midwest radar though, and look at Nebraska and use your imagination a bit, doesn't it look like there's a surge of invisible moisture moving this way?




edit: maybe I just need to sleep for once?


----------



## Ranger620

Light snow just started in corcoran


----------



## mnglocker

Steady small flakes in Delano 55328


----------



## OC&D

Here we go again.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1588055 said:


> If you look at the midwest radar though, and look at Nebraska and use your imagination a bit, doesn't it look like there's a surge of invisible moisture moving this way?


Its growing as well.


----------



## TKLAWN

Well, the road is white again. It looks like the heavier stuff is south of 94 and not north like they forecasted. Please kill me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snowing on the north side too.


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1588102 said:


> Well, the road is white again. It looks like the heavier stuff is south of 94 and not north like they forecasted. Please kill me.


 Thats been the trend latelypayup If history repeats itself lwnmwrman will get 1/2" and I will have 1.5" here in s. mpls.

Snowing pretty dang good right now. Good thing I brought my truck back to our shop.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1588105 said:


> Thats been the trend latelypayup If history repeats itself lwnmwrman will get 1/2" and I will have 1.5" here in s. mpls.
> 
> Snowing pretty dang good right now. Good thing I brought my truck back to our shop.


It's really coming down here too. An hour or so of this and I'll have 1" easy.

I just got a call from Northern Salt. They're having rail issues but they have some product in and they are going to blend it with straight rock salt. They're opening at noon and the price is $82/ton. They expect by Monday or Tuesday at the latest the rail cars will have shown up and they should be back to 100% their product.


----------



## djagusch

The roads in **** looks crappy already on traffic cams.


----------



## ryde307

Well I should go out of town more often. It has snowed every day since I left. Got home last night at 8 wet straight to work and heading back out again here shortly.
Looks like plowing tonight again and a storm on sunday.
I like the snow but while I was gone we had a long list of things break or have issues that need to be repaired before this weekend.


----------



## Greenery

Well I smashed the crap out of some mailboxes yesterday. They literally went flying about 15 feet. My first mishap in the 5-6 years I've been doing this.

Anyone else have any mishaps?


----------



## Ranger620

I probally have 3/8' - 1/2" in corcoran


----------



## Camden

greenery;1588155 said:


> Anyone else have any mishaps?


Nothing too serious so far. I pushed a pile right through a wooden enclosure at a bank that houses their garbage bins. I was just trying to push the pile close and all of a sudden it broke through. It was under a $200 fix.


----------



## Greenery

CJ's Outdoor;1586628 said:


> ... I must've been watching greenery and his new ebling a couple night ago in ep


Whereabouts was this at. There is another guy on here who picked one up recently.


----------



## SSS Inc.

greenery;1588155 said:


> Well I smashed the crap out of some mailboxes yesterday. They literally went flying about 15 feet. My first mishap in the 5-6 years I've been doing this.
> 
> Anyone else have any mishaps?


Never hit a thing. I don't think so anyway.:laughing: Actually my favorite was putting about 20 large decorative rocks into the snow pile. They left nice little depressions where they were supposed to go and I was able to put them all back.Thumbs Up

Got about 3/8" already. Keep it coming. ..........Big flakes and falling very fast now.


----------



## mnlefty

SSS Inc.;1588175 said:


> Got about 3/8" already. Keep it coming.


Radar is drying up fast on the SW side... our area might not have much more than 20 minutes of snow left.


----------



## Ranger620

greenery;1588170 said:


> Whereabouts was this at. There is another guy on here who picked one up recently.


Thats me. Im on the north side.


----------



## Greenery

Boy I was really hoping to get the slizzy up and running today. I've got to split the case and replace the crank seals.

Figures we actually get some snow around here and it's crapped out.


----------



## CityGuy

looks like its almost done in Hennepin


----------



## TKLAWN

Snowed hard here for 20 min and quit


----------



## Greenery

Ranger620;1588178 said:


> Thats me. Im on the north side.


How are you liking it?

They definitely take some practice to be efficient with.


----------



## SSS Inc.

mnlefty;1588177 said:


> Radar is drying up fast on the SW side... our area might not have much more than 20 minutes of snow left.


I'm trying to ignore that.:crying:


----------



## unit28

I thought that spin up in Nebaska was my imagination earlier this morning.
Thought I was crazy so I didn't say anything. 

2-6-13 is starting to crank up in TX now. Nice shortwave in the west gulf and cold columns forming 
in S TX.

Also looking to Feb 14th...er looking back the 53 days from then,
is when Iowa was blasted and shut the state down I think.

Looks like the sun's on the otherside of the snow


----------



## AuroraMSP

Novak is saying close to 2" for today.


----------



## Ranger620

greenery;1588186 said:


> How are you liking it?
> 
> They definitely take some practice to be efficient with.


Well I temporally wired it. I left the topper on and wasn't sure if I would be ok with that or not. So far I think I will leave the topper on. 
My first day out I was SLOW. Defiantly some thing to get used to. After this week I've gotten fairly efficient. It took a while to see where its best used. I actually am catching my self using both plows at once, that's hectic but efficient. I ended getting a screaming deal on a 14', wish I had the 16'. I think If I can find the right operator I would like another maybe put one on the tractor??? So to sum it I like it. I think it cuts time down by 20-25%


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It has a bow echo to it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I have about 3/4". Now I'm in shakopee and there's. A dusting.


----------



## Semi-Crazy

Have an inch here with big fluffy flakes falling


----------



## djagusch

494 and 35w total? 

Anybody in St Paul with a total?


----------



## Greenery

Just under an inch 55373


----------



## OC&D

djagusch;1588264 said:


> 494 and 35w total?
> 
> Anybody in St Paul with a total?


Almost an inch is what I'm seeing.


----------



## Ranger620

Little less than an inch here. (corcoran/Rogers)


----------



## OC&D

Got a restaurant in S. Minneapolis with a 1" trigger. They open at 3, dunno if it's worth going and checking it or not if SSS only had 3/4" at his place.


----------



## Semi-Crazy

some of you guys might find this link helpfull:
http://www.nws.noaa.gov/view/prodsByState.php?state=MN&prodtype=public
nws storm spotter snow totals.


----------



## mnlefty

djagusch;1588264 said:
 

> 494 and 35w total?


About a half inch is what I'm seeing... didn't stick the ruler in it but it was about a fingernail when I checked it that way. Light and fluffy again of course... Wasn't even enough to turn the driveway "opaque" white, you could still see the dark showing through.


----------



## OC&D

AuroraMSP;1588204 said:


> Novak is saying close to 2" for today.


Novak appears to be wrong unless there is something more coming in that I'm not seeing on the radar.


----------



## Advantage

"Lake Effect Snow Advisory" Duluth
Looks like we'll get 6-10" out of this. Love when it snows for 36hrs straight.....


----------



## Advantage

Unit: looks as though you were spot on with the date, for my location anyway


----------



## olsonbro

We have just under an inch here at the shop in White bear lake, snow is basically done. Our lots that we treated yesterday are burning off quickly with traffic. Doesn't look like we will be getting to that almighty one inch mark.


----------



## Semi-Crazy

"1.75 here now between Cambridge and North Branch. ".75 in the last hour


----------



## BossPlow614

Close to an inch in Champlin. Definitely surprised me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We are doing a full run on the north side. They forecasted the north side to get the snow and now we finally got it. About 1".

Gonna sleep for a couple, then head back out.


----------



## BossPlow614

Pretty close to an inch up in Anoka/Ramsey. Does anyone have an amt for Spring Lake Park?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

EmJayDub;1588452 said:


> Pretty close to an inch up in Anoka/Ramsey. Does anyone have an amt for Spring Lake Park?


SLP/MV is right at 1/2"


----------



## Camden

We got right around 1". I hit everything that we could...lots of cars to deal with. We're going to do a final cleanup at 7.


----------



## cbservicesllc

What heck guys? Minnesota Snow! was like 10 threads down in the Weather Discussion! Are we asleep at the switch or what??

Oh yeah... About in inch from today in Dayton/Maple Grove... could go either way depending on your customer's PITA factor...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm always nervous when I get out of the truck to see my bumper bent and a dent in the tailgate and not know what I hit.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1588761 said:


> I'm always nervous when I get out of the truck to see my bumper bent and a dent in the tailgate and not know what I hit.


It had to be a snow pile. Thumbs Up

And Go Gophers!!!!!!!


----------



## AuroraMSP

1/2 inch in **** Rapids


----------



## Semi-Crazy

I ended up with "2.25 here and around me


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1587815 said:


> After my first 4 site checks I can see why there are zero other trucks out tonight.





LwnmwrMan22;1587816 said:


> Why do you say that Lwnmwrman22??





LwnmwrMan22;1587817 said:


> I should know better when there was only 1/4-1/2" of snow but it was sunny and mid-high 20's all day.
> 
> At least at the second McD's they had maintenance working, so I can point that out in my report to the regional manager. Show I was there anyways.





LwnmwrMan22;1587821 said:


> I hear that. Cover your a$$ though, right?? LOL!!!
> 
> Stay safe tonight!! Get home, get some rest, I hear more snow on the way!!
> 
> TTYL!!


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:

Hahahahaha!!

By far the funniest thing I've read on any forum.


----------



## andersman02

i know this isnt the right forum, but seems like you guys check this thread often. We got a 2008 Western MVP and the right side starts to fade forward when back dragging, any ideas? I just started plowing with our company this year and would like to be able to start to learn the ins and outs of these things.


----------



## qualitycut

andersman02;1588941 said:


> i know this isnt the right forum, but seems like you guys check this thread often. We got a 2008 Western MVP and the right side starts to fade forward when back dragging, any ideas? I just started plowing with our company this year and would like to be able to start to learn the ins and outs of these things.


Not sure about Westerns but my old boss V you need special cylinders to keep the wings from folding back.


----------



## DodgerFan

andersman02;1588941 said:


> i know this isnt the right forum, but seems like you guys check this thread often. We got a 2008 Western MVP and the right side starts to fade forward when back dragging, any ideas? I just started plowing with our company this year and would like to be able to start to learn the ins and outs of these things.


Go to the western plow section, you'll find all u need.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1588761 said:


> I'm always nervous when I get out of the truck to see my bumper bent and a dent in the tailgate and not know what I hit.


You always get nervous? So you make a habit of this?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Just to keep the thread relevant, Paul Douglas reported "Boston may be looking at over 2 FEET of snow from a Nor'easter. We won't see quite that much; maybe _*a few sloppy inches*_ Sunday; highs near freezing keeping some roads wet & *slushy*."

Why do I look forward to his updates everyday? One of these days he will be right I guess. Maybe in March.


----------



## qualitycut

Sss or unit, do either of you think we will be getting snow through march?


----------



## waterboy

SSS Inc.;1589058 said:


> Just to keep the thread relevant, Paul Douglas reported "Boston may be looking at over 2 FEET of snow from a Nor'easter. We won't see quite that much; maybe _*a few sloppy inches*_ Sunday; highs near freezing keeping some roads wet & *slushy*."
> 
> Why do I look forward to his updates everyday? One of these days he will be right I guess. Maybe in March.


Remember back two years ago.... He was the only one that said we would get close to two feet of snow with the storm in December.

I personally, lately, go off the rock method.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1589032 said:


> You always get nervous? So you make a habit of this?


Well. Not really sure you can call it a HABIT??? That might be a BIT strong.


----------



## OC&D

UNIT28:

What are you seeing for Feb 19-23? I'll be in Vegas, so I'm interested if you're seeing anything at that point? I know it's a little ways out, but you've been pretty damn close on things thus far.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1589081 said:


> Sss or unit, do either of you think we will be getting snow through march?


I have no idea but I'm sure unit has been looking at something. My gut tells me we are due for a more typical March, something we haven't seen in 4-5 years. I mentioned one thing about a month ago that going back 100 years I can't find a season that ended with less than 45"(I think it was 45) or so and also have a storm with 12"+. We had the storm in December already so now its catch up time. If this weekend comes to fruition we will be almost right on average for the year. I can't figure out which is worse, a big start and poor finish or a poor start and a big finish. All I know is keep it coming.payup


----------



## BossPlow614

Thankfully this happened as I'm finishing my last property but my Boss 8' Straight is stuck in the up position and will not lower. Wtf?! I did just cause it to trip pretty hard on a large ice chunk but was going maybe .5 mph?!


----------



## cbservicesllc

EmJayDub;1589130 said:


> Thankfully this happened as I'm finishing my last property but my Boss 8' Straight is stuck in the up position and will not lower. Wtf?! I did just cause it to trip pretty hard on a large ice chunk but was going maybe .5 mph?!


Will it go side to side? Check all the electrical connections first... including the controller in the cab...


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1589106 said:


> I have no idea but I'm sure unit has been looking at something. My gut tells me we are due for a more typical March, something we haven't seen in 4-5 years. I mentioned one thing about a month ago that going back 100 years I can't find a season that ended with less than 45"(I think it was 45) or so and also have a storm with 12"+. We had the storm in December already so now its catch up time. If this weekend comes to fruition we will be almost right on average for the year. I can't figure out which is worse, a big start and poor finish or a poor start and a big finish. All I know is keep it coming.payup


Whatever happens, just make it melt in time to ensure an on time start to the lawn and landscape season!


----------



## Polarismalibu

EmJayDub;1589130 said:


> Thankfully this happened as I'm finishing my last property but my Boss 8' Straight is stuck in the up position and will not lower. Wtf?! I did just cause it to trip pretty hard on a large ice chunk but was going maybe .5 mph?!


Should have got a Western!


----------



## BossPlow614

Yeah it'll go side to side. I just disconnected the controller and the connections at the front exterior of the truck, it will not drop


----------



## BossPlow614

Polarismalibu;1589157 said:


> Should have got a Western!


At least my truck always starts and runs


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1589106 said:


> I have no idea but I'm sure unit has been looking at something. My gut tells me we are due for a more typical March, something we haven't seen in 4-5 years. I mentioned one thing about a month ago that going back 100 years I can't find a season that ended with less than 45"(I think it was 45) or so and also have a storm with 12"+. We had the storm in December already so now its catch up time. If this weekend comes to fruition we will be almost right on average for the year. I can't figure out which is worse, a big start and poor finish or a poor start and a big finish. All I know is keep it coming.payup


I think a big start and a poor finish is better in my opinion because it doesn't leave my customers with a bad taste in their mouths due to big invoices at the end of the season. That's what happened in 2010-11 and I think that helped with retention. This is all speculative of course, because my newest customer I've had for about 8 years, and most of them I've had for almost 20 years.


----------



## OC&D

EmJayDub;1589161 said:


> At least my truck always starts and runs


You apparently drive a Ford.


----------



## Polarismalibu

EmJayDub;1589161 said:


> At least my truck always starts and runs


My truck always starts and runs.


----------



## IDST

Nobody else out enjoying our mini snow fall?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Of course I am. Why would I want to sleep?

Landed 2 more accounts since 6 pm last night.


----------



## IDST

Why woukd u do tgar


----------



## djagusch

Bow wow chika wow wow!


----------



## MM&L

Emjaydub check your valves, it is common when you hit something hard they can become expanded. If there is a coil that is stuck on a valve that would be your problem. Hope that helps


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jagext;1589233 said:


> Why woukd u do tgar


Ummm.... you okay there??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

JohnDee is up.


----------



## justinsp

Just saw 8 robins in a tree by my sons school in west Plymouth. Early spring?


----------



## BossPlow614

MM&L;1589344 said:


> Emjaydub check your valves, it is common when you hit something hard they can become expanded. If there is a coil that is stuck on a valve that would be your problem. Hope that helps


Thanks. I got to Countryside right when they opened, ended up being a wire that came loose when it tripped hard. Took them 4 guys to get the plow to loosen to get it down. No more hitting ice now! $85 later I have an operable plow. Worth it.


----------



## OC&D

justinsp;1589446 said:


> Just saw 8 robins in a tree by my sons school in west Plymouth. Early spring?


Things are screwed up. My buddy has been seeing 5 robins by his house in Savage since the middle of January. What's up with that?


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1589406 said:


> JohnDee is up.


John dee, nws, accuweather have 3 different ideas on how the storm will be. Wonder what will be correct.


----------



## OC&D

NWS has it at mostly rain last I checked. A few others are predicting snowfall amounts up to 8" or so. With their track record, I'm betting we'll just have to wait and see!


----------



## SSS Inc.

8-10" with a brief period of rain Sunday morning for the metro. Don't run out and buy supplies as I am just guessing but we'll see.


----------



## djagusch

SSS Inc.;1589625 said:


> 8-10" with a brief period of rain Sunday morning for the metro. Don't run out and buy supplies as I am just guessing but we'll see.


I have 2 guys coming over tomorrow to fix a couple minor things and go over everything else. Everything will be filled up and ready for whatever happens.


----------



## qualitycut

It always amazes me that when there is a chance of a big storm how fast people pay thier bills.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

KSTP's app says 1" on Sunday.

.5" of rain.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1589768 said:


> KSTP's app says 1" on Sunday.
> 
> .5" of rain.


I have been watching that the last few days and ut seems to go from a lot of snow to mostly rain and back to snow. So they have no Idea. Caught the weather channel today and said 8+ so who knows.


----------



## 4x4Farmer

They are saying we could see a winter storm with 6+ inches on Sunday into Sunday night....I bet we get 1.8" out of it. My hopes for this winter are about gone.


----------



## qualitycut

Now the app is back to 2 in morning and 3 later in the day.


----------



## Ranger620

The spinner motor in the spreader blew the seal last night. Just one more thing to fix. Dont no what brand so gotta tear it appart and try to match it tomorrow. Hope for no salting tonight.


----------



## IDST

LwnmwrMan22;1589353 said:


> Ummm.... you okay there??


Proof to not type and plow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1589840 said:


> Now the app is back to 2 in morning and 3 later in the day.


Now KSTP's app says 1" Saturday night, 5" on Sunday, and another 2" Sunday night.


----------



## CityGuy

Ok I am just going to throw this out there for feedback from you all. Is it just me or is it every time the tv guys talk up a storm we usually end up with little to nothing. When they down play a storm we get hit. 

Seems to me we have all heard this before a week out and end up with nothing.


----------



## IDST

I now just look out my windshield. It gets too damn depressing listrning to them. Was anybody right tge day before our first big one?


----------



## mnlefty

Hamelfire;1589925 said:


> Ok I am just going to throw this out there for feedback from you all. Is it just me or is it every time the tv guys talk up a storm we usually end up with little to nothing. When they down play a storm we get hit.
> 
> Seems to me we have all heard this before a week out and end up with nothing.


It certainly does feel that way. The foot at the beginning of the season was never thought to be that big until it was almost on us... then the next two weekends they were hyping before the last one was done and 1 was all rain and 1 was a big miss south and east.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

When they hype it up, nothing comes. If they just say there may be a "slight chance" for a larger storm and leave it at that, then we get dumped on.


----------



## SnowGuy73

BOSS LAWN;1589939 said:


> When they hype it up, nothing comes. If they just say there may be a "slight chance" for a larger storm and leave it at that, then we get dumped on.


As you say that NWS releases a new graffic......


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1589957 said:


> As you say that NWS releases a new graffic......


And 5 just showed heavy snow as close as monticello. wtf


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

At 4:30 Dahl said heavy snow from Willmar to Litchfield to Hinckley.

He then said mostly rain for the cities but enough snow to shovel and plow.


----------



## unit28

All I want to know is, should I watch the Chinook
vs wild tonight?


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1590039 said:


> All I want to know is, should I watch the Chinook
> vs wild tonight?


Yes when they play each other it usually gets pretty rough and a few fights


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1590063 said:


> Yes when they play each other it usually gets pretty rough and a few fights


Is the new guy going to play?


----------



## TKLAWN

Hamelfire;1590077 said:


> Is the new guy going to play?


Rupp will be on the forth line. Bye bye Powe.


----------



## TKLAWN

Also good to see EPIC back in the mix!


----------



## Ranger620

TKLAWN;1590092 said:


> Rupp will be on the forth line. Bye bye Powe.


So I am a huge hockey fan but why get rupp?? He's more of an enforcer this is why we have kenopka. Kenopka's faceoff % is top notch thats a plus. I dont see rupp bringing any help to us. You guy's see any reason? I see they threw coyle on the top line. Should be a fun night.
Ill be at saturdays game got on the glass seats Thumbs Up


----------



## Camden

Powe played in 8 games and had 0 points. Is he really that big of a loss? 

The new first line should be interesting. Coyle had an excellent first game but he wasn't skating against the Coyotes first line either.


----------



## Drakeslayer

How about Ryan Suter? -7 leading the team. Maybe the wild need to sign Shea Weber so Suter can play like he did in Nashville.


----------



## Camden

Yeah, he's been a major disappointment. The thing with his plus/minus though is that he logs to most ice time so he's bound to be the guy with the worst rating when the team is struggling.


----------



## Ranger620

I dont look at plus/minus for that reason. Suter isnt going to earn his millions in one game. He'll pan out just fine.
I know powe wasnt anything special but my point was why trade him for a enforcer when we have one???
We gave up palmeri from houston as well for him. I just dont see why??


----------



## Camden

This morning I went down to Hanover to pick up some auction items and the place I went to was called Miller Excavating (I think?). Have any of you ever heard of that place? They have plows stacked up in the woods that are not being used and they're just rusting away. I'm talking about modern plows too...Boss, Western, Fisher and Leo. I couldn't believe how many plows they had. If any of you are looking for an extra blade that's the place to go.


----------



## Ranger620

Drive by them all the time


----------



## Ranger620

Rupp and kenopka on same line. Get one more enforcer and we'd have the hansen brothers. Lol


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1590161 said:


> This morning I went down to Hanover to pick up some auction items and the place I went to was called Miller Excavating (I think?). Have any of you ever heard of that place? They have plows stacked up in the woods that are not being used and they're just rusting away. I'm talking about modern plows too...Boss, Western, Fisher and Leo. I couldn't believe how many plows they had. If any of you are looking for an extra blade that's the place to go.


They are a little strange to deal with.


----------



## OC&D

Camden;1590161 said:


> This morning I went down to Hanover to pick up some auction items and the place I went to was called Miller Excavating (I think?). Have any of you ever heard of that place? They have plows stacked up in the woods that are not being used and they're just rusting away. I'm talking about modern plows too...Boss, Western, Fisher and Leo. I couldn't believe how many plows they had. If any of you are looking for an extra blade that's the place to go.


Hmm. That sounds interesting. I've been considering picking up a 9' Leo to tinker with--I want to try and make it into a scoop plow similar to a Hiniker. I'm pretty cheap though, so I really want to spend no more than about $300 or $400.

As an aside, did you know that Truck Utilities first made a Leo into a scoop, and essentially gave Hiniker that design? Obviously Hiniker uses a trip edge on theirs whereas the Leo scoop was full moldboard trip. I'm considering using a steel belted rubber such as conveyor belt material for the cutting edge so it doesn't screw stuff up too bad when it trips. I considered trying to mod a Leo with a trip edge, but that may be a little more than I'm capable of with the equipment I have on hand.

Just checked a few sites, it seems they're all flip flopping around with their predictions. We're screwed.


----------



## SSS Inc.

What the hell is going on wild. That Chet shoes thing on the glass is driving me nuts.

8"+ Just saying is all.


----------



## Camden

Worst game of the season so far. Maybe if I channel surf I can find something better to watch....like an episode of Golden Girls or Murder She Wrote


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1590308 said:


> Worst game of the season so far. Maybe if I channel surf I can find something better to watch....like an episode of Golden Girls or Murder She Wrote


My wife loves Golden Girls and my kids know the theme song.:realmad:
Turn on the weather channel and watch the coverage of winter storm NEMO. This is like hurricane coverage. Thanks for naming these storms so everyone can freak out.:waving:

EDIT: Philly might get 3" OMG. I don't think they can handle that. If you want entertainment watch this coverage. The guy actually said it might be waist deep in Boston although the map shows a foot.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1590315 said:


> My wife loves Golden Girls and my kids know the theme song.:realmad:
> Turn on the weather channel and watch the coverage of winter storm NEMO. This is like hurricane coverage. Thanks for naming these storms so everyone can freak out.:waving:
> 
> EDIT: Philly might get 3" OMG. I don't think they can handle that. If you want entertainment watch this coverage. The guy actually said it might be waist deep in Boston although the map shows a foot.


is that on the weather channel?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ian says rain, freezing rain, maybe some snow on Sunday.

1-3".


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1590371 said:


> is that on the weather channel?


Yes... 24/7 coverage. Kind of entertaining.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1590315 said:


> My wife loves Golden Girls and my kids know the theme song.:realmad:
> Turn on the weather channel and watch the coverage of winter storm NEMO. This is like hurricane coverage. Thanks for naming these storms so everyone can freak out.:waving:


Are we going to have to find Nemo??


----------



## unit28

Green Grass;1590402 said:


> Are we going to have to find Nemo??


with the wind blowing 60+ MPH?... you betcha
Since the better part of the cold air is on the downwind side they'll have more than enough to deal with besides the potential 5 foot drifts.
-----

The Barro line for us isn't falling south towrds the cities until around 4-6pm Sunday
The upper level temps are not an issue for precip type until the 700MB level.
We'll have plenty of mixing that might produce thunder in the south metro SAT/Sunday night
Still looking at the temps to be 34+ Saturday and into Sunday being near 34
The East ridge on our downwind side might fall wayside Early Sunday and the LLPS will spin out faster and be done Sunday night into early hours Mon morning.

Cold air Sat night with a short fast clipper might produce an inch Sun morning.
I think if we're getting snow {Sunday mix previously forecasted pages ago}
on Sunday it will be from around 4pm through Sunday night.

I got 4.2 for a total.

I hope we get 1.8 so I can decide when I'm going out. cuz I got the flu...good night.


----------



## qualitycut

Nws has me at 2-4 sunday


----------



## justinsp

Anyone else get annoyed reading PD forecasts? NWS has me at 6-10" total from Sat. Night into Monday am. PD "No weather worries today or Saturday, but a southern storm pushes a mix into town Sunday, changing to all snow Sunday PM. A few inches may fall; a plowable snow for central and western Minnesota. But it'll be a pale imitation of the Northeast Blizzard." 

Is a few inches not plowable in his mind? At least he didnt use "Slushy" this time.
Dave Dahl makes me mad too. Not sure why I even read their forecasts.

Oh, and watching Storm NEMO and the drama around Boston is quite comical as well.


----------



## unit28

Phammer''s dart throwing, and trying to drop the track further South...
said thinking to "himself" it may drop and allow greater accumulations through the metro.
I guess it potentially could 
Agstack and Lavender Boy- at 5am didn't even show the blizzard watch
LB had Sunday's high at 38*


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1590463 said:


> Nws has me at 2-4 sunday


I can't be to sure about Monday, so I left that out of my earlier equation.
If we get a hiccup and it stalls going into Monday, then I think we
could add in a few extra . At this point if I factor in Monday to my equation, I'd be at the 6" total ,
sans track shift, hiccups or lull's.

Phammer said he thinks all snow with 9" Sunday ,
and more on Monday. ...here we go, ratings issue?
Also mentioned the blizzard watch just west of us with possible 12" and high winds,
abrubtly stopping himself saying....chance
I miss chikage on the 5 team. I think she had a falling out with DD and he ran her off


----------



## BOSS LAWN

NWS just issued a winter storm watch for my area.


----------



## unit28

finally an update from NWS disc
KMBG has me in the 12" range Sunday into Sunday night

THE NAM REMAINS
THE NORTHERN OUTLIER WITH A SURFACE LOW TRACKING FROM SIOUX FALLS
TO ST CLOUD AND LAKE SUPERIOR. THE EURO...FIM...AND CANADIAN TAKE
THE SURFACE LOW FROM NEAR OMAHA EAST NORTHEAST INTO FAR SOUTHEAST
MN SUNDAY NIGHT...AND INTO NORTHEAST WISCONSIN MONDAY MORNING. THE
GFS WHICH HAD BEEN LEANING MORE TOWARD THE NAM IS NOW SHIFTING
SOUTH SLOWLY TOWARD THE REMAINING MODEL CONSENSUS. THAT CONSENSUS
WAS USED WHICH HAS PROMPTED SEVERAL CHANGES TO THE FORECAST.


----------



## IDST

Just looked at nws for st louis park and it shows 5-9 inches for us on Sunday


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Marler just said 5" of concrete at a minimum.


----------



## unit28

5 and 9 had the blizzard watch map up at 5am
seems 4 and 11 didn't
Agstack now says plowing everywhere


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1590095 said:


> Also good to see EPIC back in the mix!


Hey thanks buddy!

Lets keep that on the DL as I'm now running more undercover.Thumbs Up  :waving: :salute:


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1590674 said:


> Hey thanks buddy!
> 
> Lets keep that on the DL as I'm now running more undercover.Thumbs Up  :waving: :salute:


We noticed you fell off earth.


----------



## SnowGuy73

No, no I'm just now running under a less descriptive name that is all.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Now Marler just said the 5" of concrete for a minimum is today's forecast.

They won't know for sure until Saturday afternoon or Saturday evening for sure and we could end up with much or snow, or we could end up with just a wet sloppy mess.


----------



## SnowGuy73

John Dee has pretty much the entire metro in the 4-8" range ending Monday A.M.


----------



## OC&D

I'm just hoping whatever we get wraps up as early as possible on Sunday night/Monday morning so I've got plenty of time to pick up the pieces before things start opening on Monday morning.


----------



## unit28

why do I find myself looking at another map on Thursday?

I think the divergence from the East ridge could be out of the way by Sunday, hence a shift south in the track. Also affecting timing for us on Sunday/Monday. Hope it leaves without a hiccup.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

And to think I'm heading out the door right now to do some more plowing.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1590771 said:


> And to think I'm heading out the door right now to do some more plowing.


You should do my driveway. It hasn't been done since last weekend


----------



## mnlefty

SnowGuy73;1590721 said:


> John Dee has pretty much the entire metro in the 4-8" range ending Monday A.M.


I can live with that... I know some of the per time and hauling guys want the foot +, but timing could suck if it spills too long into mon. I just hope we don't see the inch an hour stuff for 6+ hours like some have been... I can handle the marathon as long as it's reasonable each time around.


----------



## mnlefty

Also not excited by the wind they're calling for... plays havoc with the blower at times and is miserable for the shovelers.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1590773 said:


> You should do my driveway. It hasn't been done since last weekend


Mine was the first one this morning.

Mnlefty and I are the same page.


----------



## olsonbro

I'm with you guys, my driveway never gets plowed. The shoe makers son never has any shoes!

I hope we don't get the full brunt of this storm. I remember in 2010 with the 20+ inches our shoveling took an army of men. We have a HOA that typically takes 3 men 2 hours to shovel. After that storm it took 10 men 12 hours to shovel the 8' drifts that had blown in. We usually run around 30 shovelers during normal storms. In cases where they are forecasting a possible foot, we usually try to double it, and its never enough! 

Seems as though all the forecasts are flip flopping as to what is going to happen in the metro area. I guess we will prepare for the worst and hope for the best,


----------



## CityGuy

pre-treating sucks! Why is every tom, dick and harry on the road toady and feel the need to tailgate the spay truck? The flahing lights and caution pre-treating sign is not enough?


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1590796 said:


> pre-treating sucks! Why is every tom, dick and harry on the road toady and feel the need to tailgate the spay truck? The flahing lights and caution pre-treating sign is not enough?


They don't want the snow to stick to there car.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1590798 said:


> They don't want the snow to stick to there car.


now thats funny and likely true
:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::


----------



## Greenery

SnowGuy73;1590684 said:


> No, no I'm just now running under a less descriptive name that is all.


So you disappeared for a year after someone came on here and called you out about something. Now it seems like your still kind of hiding?

What are you worried about?
It's just a weather discussion.


----------



## SnowGuy73

greenery;1590829 said:


> So you disappeared for a year after someone came on here and called you out about something. Now it seems like your still kind of hiding?
> 
> What are you worried about?
> It's just a weather discussion.


Well yes if you must know....

Last season I changed my name because if you look around not many guys use the name of their company on here, I did. That has now changed.

February and March of the 2012 snow season I really had nothing to dicuss on here, April to October we don't get snow in MN so nothing to talk about on here and for the last few months I have had some health issues so therefor when I was on here it was more to pass time or the list stuff for sale.

Hopefully that is a good enough answer for you as to why I have been "hiding" and what I am "worried" about....:salute:


----------



## Camden

How soon before you start complaining about the fact it's snowing?


----------



## Greenery

Sounds good to me. 

I was more or less interested in the story that transpired right before you "no longer had anything to discuss" . 

For entertainment value only.


----------



## SSS Inc.

justinsp;1590580 said:


> Anyone else get annoyed reading PD forecasts? NWS has me at 6-10" total from Sat. Night into Monday am. PD "No weather worries today or Saturday, but a southern storm pushes a mix into town Sunday, changing to all snow Sunday PM. A few inches may fall; a plowable snow for central and western Minnesota. But it'll be a pale imitation of the Northeast Blizzard."
> 
> Is a few inches not plowable in his mind? At least he didnt use "Slushy" this time.


One thing about Paul is they he will use the info that suits his agenda the best. Not a ton of talk about our chances over the weekend whether it be rain or snow and the two pictures of model forecasts he used in his story are from yesterday at 6 a.m..


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1590874 said:


> How soon before you start complaining about the fact it's snowing?


That right there sir is funny.:laughing:


----------



## IDST

Ive called in the recruits. Now it wont snow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Two of my shovelers cancelled plans to go out of town, strike two.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I may be seeing things but it looks like NWS expanded the Blizzard watch area. Not in the Metro but the map sure looks green now. 

3" an hour in Boston later today. I'm not sure I would even want that much.


----------



## unit28

I don't know why, but these potential big storms just scare me.


----------



## unit28

As the upper system pulls out of the rockies...the system will be
able to become better organized as it moves into a much more
favorable environment. Tended to give the nam the least weight
while preparing pcpn progs while the gfs and ecmwf tended to
cluster together pretty well. Thus we are expecting to see a low
level jet on the order of *45 kt to 55 *kts drawing moisture
northward at the same time that upper level divergence is becoming
maximized. This should help form a deep low with a well defined
deformation zone on its northwest side. The system should be
moisture starved as it comes out of the rockies and great
basin...but *eventually it should be able to tap into air with pw
values at or above an inch and a half.*

sure hope there ain't a hiccup along the way....


----------



## Camden

3"/hr would be a lot to handle. I don't believe I've ever been in a storm where it's fallen at a rate that high.


----------



## unit28

Camden;1590971 said:


> 3"/hr would be a lot to handle. I don't believe I've ever been in a storm where it's fallen at a rate that high.


prolly need a roof rake on the truck
or just dig out a window from the newly formed 4th floor

edit, I see that too SSS,
expanded blzd watch


----------



## SSS Inc.

Nws sure is using the words "possibly mixed with" a lot in the past few days. On a positive note, the leading word is SNOW....possibly mixed with.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's been a while, but in 05 or 06 we had a line go through red on the radar.

It was as though a blanket was laid down.
The first Dec'10 storm it was snowing so heavy I had to stop driving on the road because I'd lost my bearings.

I was driving down a fairly major road in the country by using mailboxes and road signs. If the signs were on my left, I had to ease back to the right. On the right, I would ease back to the left.

That sucked.


----------



## unit28

That's happened a few times driving to McG. white out and friggen non plowing county...J/K
Last Dec after the big one, we actually had a moose on the highway running beside us


----------



## BossPlow614

Champlin is pretreating with liquid right now. A little early I'd say.


----------



## CityGuy

EmJayDub;1591029 said:


> Champlin is pretreating with liquid right now. A little early I'd say.


We've been at it all day. Just remember overtime on saturday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

EmJayDub;1591029 said:


> Champlin is pretreating with liquid right now. A little early I'd say.


DOT was hitting the freeway by Forest Lake this morning.


----------



## 4x4Farmer

Here it comes....or so they say. We have been right in the line of fire before and completely missed it. I hope its a for sure thing. I want to be tired and crabby as hell by the time this is over!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Congratulations!!!!. Winter storm ORKO has been named for us.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1591082 said:


> Congratulations!!!!. Winter storm ORKO has been named for us.


Can we get 24/7 weather channel coverage?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1591095 said:


> Can we get 24/7 weather channel coverage?


I sure hope so. Orko sounds tougher than Nemo so maybe they know something we don't. I'm waiting for this guy in Boston at some park to get hit in the head with a snowball. There's a couple inches on the ground and traffics already shut down. Don't get me wrong I know it will get bad but it seems a little early to shut it down.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1591104 said:


> I sure hope so. Orko sounds tougher than Nemo so maybe they know something we don't. I'm waiting for this guy in Boston at some park to get hit in the head with a snowball. There's a couple inches on the ground and traffics already shut down. Don't get me wrong I know it will get bad but it seems a little early to shut it down.


They canceled school yesterday afternoon for today and they had not see a flake yet.


----------



## qualitycut

My one cousin lives in Connecticut and another in Boston and a lot of restaurants and places are closed today through Saturday.


----------



## BossPlow614

↑ what a bunch of babies :laughing:

Edit: for both the restaurants and schools closing today


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1591149 said:


> They canceled school yesterday afternoon for today and they had not see a flake yet.


Go read the Mass thread on here. Seems there is some confusion whether private plowing guys will get tickets if they're out with the travel ban. I would just drop my plow job to job to look more official. No way in heck I'd wait for 30" to accumulate before we go out. If its that bad who's going to be out ticketing plow trucks anyway.


----------



## qualitycut

I was reading that sounds like different law agencies are giving different info. Will be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1591155 said:


> Go read the Mass thread on here. Seems there is some confusion whether private plowing guys will get tickets if they're out with the travel ban. I would just drop my plow job to job to look more official. No way in heck I'd wait for 30" to accumulate before we go out. If its that bad who's going to be out ticketing plow trucks anyway.


It's a good thing they don't do dumb stuff like that here.

If they already have 3" why would they wait a couple hours before going out??


----------



## unit28

10% chance of 2inch pr hour on the 54hour mark of sref model
. Any chance of it being snow?


----------



## qualitycut

40-60 mph winds? I couldn't even imagine.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1591173 said:


> It's a good thing they don't do dumb stuff like that here.
> 
> If they already have 3" why would they wait a couple hours before going out??


It sounds like they have enough to get started but some guys are waiting until 6 or 7.  I might have even started at an inch.

Here we go: Nws is backing off my totals now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

FWIW, we will end up with over 14" of snow.

This is shaping up like last December's storm, as well as December '10.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1591187 said:


> It sounds like they have enough to get started but some guys are waiting until 6 or 7.  I might have even started at an inch.


They are going to have a foot by then


----------



## unit28

cripes sake, silly model
I go back and hit refresh 3 times and the blob for 2" is moving each time.
It's mainly keeping it NW- NC and NE by Duluth


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1591187 said:


> It sounds like they have enough to get started but some guys are waiting until 6 or 7.  I might have even started at an inch.
> 
> *Here we go: Nws is backing off my totals now*.


I posted my thread, then went to NWS and they've cut my totals in 1/2.

We are now getting 20" of snow.

After this last December, and all of the misfortunes I had, we are starting at an inch on Sunday. I figure I will run 3 times through the lots by Monday morning.

Hopefully we get more than 2" total with this plan.


----------



## qualitycut

Backed mine down from 2-4 and another 2-4 to 1-3 and 1-3. We will see how much that changes in the next two days.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1591196 said:


> I posted my thread, then went to NWS and they've cut my totals in 1/2.
> 
> We are now getting 20" of snow.


This is the typical pattern. Tease the public a week out, commit to some numbers with uncertainty, back off said numbers, then while I'm sleeping bump them way up. Not buying yet. We're too close to the line of all snow and a mix/rain to give up on Orko yet.

I'm sticking with my 8-10" guess.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1590874 said:


> How soon before you start complaining about the fact it's snowing?



Probably tomorrow... Maybe Sunday morning, all depends on if the fish biting tonight!


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1591190 said:


> FWIW, we will end up with over 14" of snow.
> 
> This is shaping up like last December's storm, as well as December '10.


shaping up like the NE and the previous Sandy Hurricane?


----------



## Greenery

Well there should be some excellent YouTube videos of all the ridiculous boneheaded **** people are going to be doing in the north east.


----------



## unit28

I'm off for a pizza and beverages
I'm thinking today's pre salt events are if the dew points come up and cause some 
condensation on the roads with hoq warm it's supposed to be trending.
Wonder if we could see a thunderstorm?


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;1591229 said:


> I'm off for a pizza and beverages
> I'm thinking today's pre salt events are if the dew points come up and cause some
> condensation on the roads with hoq warm it's supposed to be trending.
> Wonder if we could see a thunderstorm?


As long as it's not thunder snow I'm good with it.


----------



## CityGuy

Is it just me or did dee not write text today? Or just not update the day?


----------



## unit28

not sure where the lower miss is , this is from SPC for day 3

WHILE MORE MEANINGFUL....

LARGE SCALE HEIGHT FALLS/FORCING
SHOULD SPREAD WELL NORTH OF THE REGION IT APPEARS WEAK CONVERGENCE
ALONG TRAILING COLD FRONT WILL PROVE *MORE THAN ADEQUATE FOR TSTM
INITIATION* ACROSS THE LOWER MS VALLEY INTO SERN TX.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

*Guys....I just got off the phone with MEMA......they are saying we are not allowed on the roads. I called at 4pm and they told me this..., then saw all the threads saying local and state police depts are saying you can. ....soooooo I went to MEMA website and its saying something about its ok for private plow contracters.( bottom left hand corner on site).....called again to verify and they say NO again. The private plowing contracter is in reference to guys plowing for the state or local towns.*

From the RI thread.

What would you do?? Break the law?? Or tell your customers we will get to you when we can?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1591288 said:


> *Guys....I just got off the phone with MEMA......they are saying we are not allowed on the roads. I called at 4pm and they told me this..., then saw all the threads saying local and state police depts are saying you can. ....soooooo I went to MEMA website and its saying something about its ok for private plow contracters.( bottom left hand corner on site).....called again to verify and they say NO again. The private plowing contracter is in reference to guys plowing for the state or local towns.*
> 
> From the RI thread.
> 
> What would you do?? Break the law?? Or tell your customers we will get to you when we can?


Screw that. I think most plowing guys use fairly good judgement when to be on the road and when to call it quits for a while. Talk about just asking for everything to be shut down for a week. Most guys couldn't handle 30" in one shot with a truck, I know I'd rather not try. I would put the lights on and go for it. Like I said before I doubt any cops will be citing plow guys. I'm sure they won't be looking for trivial things to do with that kind of snow.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

They should let plow guys plow roads in a situation like this. My city and county shut down plowing in 2011 for one storm. I plowed my way to town to get my guys then back out then back in. Plowed some roads in town too. It helped people get around as well as emergency personnel.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NOT from the RI thread....

From OUR NWS forecast discussion...

.TODAY/S LATEST RUNS HAVE BEEN
CONSISTENT IN ONE THING...THEIR INCONSISTENCY WITH ONE ANOTHER.
MORE SPECIFICALLY...THE ECMWF AND GEM CONTINUE TO INSIST ON A
COLDER/DEEPER SFC LOW TRACK ACROSS CENTRAL IOWA...SOUTHEAST
MN...TOWARD UPPER MI. *THIS WOULD TRANSLATE TO A NEARLY PURE
SNOWFALL EVENT WITH WIDESPREAD SIGNIFICANT ACCUMULATIONS..*.WITH
THE EXCEPTION OF FAR SOUTH CENTRAL MN.

We are back to 20".


----------



## BossPlow614

His Excellency
DEVAL L. PATRICK GOVERNOR
TIMOTHY P. MURRAYLIEUTENANT GOVERNOREXECUTIVE ORDER NO 543MOTOR VEHICLE TRAVEL BAN
I, Deval L. Patrick, Governor of the Commonwealth of Massachusetts, pursuant to the power provided by Chapter 639 of the Acts of 1950 do hereby issue the following order:There shall be a ban on motor vehicle travel beginning at 4:00 PM today and continuing until further notice. This travel ban shall not apply to the followingublic safety vehicles and public safety workers, including contract personnelpublic works vehicles and public works workers, including contract personnel; government officials conducting official businessutility company vehicles and utility workershealthcare workers who must travel to and from work in order to provide essential health servicesnews mediatravel necessary to maintain and deliver critical private sector services such as energy, fuel supplies and delivery, financial systems and the delivery of critical commoditiestravel to support business operations that provide critical services to the public, including gasoline stations, food stores and hardware stores
Given this 8th day of February in the year of our Lord two thousand and thirteen at 12:15PM.DEVAL L. PATRICK, GOVERNORCommonwealth of Massachusetts

Found that in one of the east coast threads. Looks like plowing contractors are exempt.


----------



## BossPlow614

One guy had posted after contacting his local PD, if you have proof to be plowing a private lot you can be out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

EmJayDub;1591320 said:


> Found that in one of the east coast threads. Looks like plowing contractors are exempt.


If you go to the CT/RI thread, from where I got my quote earlier, plowing contractors are exempt if they are plowing public roads.

On the east coast, alot of towns hire out their plowing rather than do it all in house.

One person said they will just leave the plow down, from lot to lot.

Another said "good luck catching me".


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1591333 said:


> One person said they will just leave the plow down, from lot to lot.


That was my idea earlier today. Whos going to stop you. I would say play dumb if a cop actually tries to ticket you. I know a few officers in Mpls and I think they would laugh at the idea.


----------



## BossPlow614

I have seen other guys' threads on lawnsite about having private trucks on state roads, very interesting. I also read that about running from the cops. Literally laughed out loud. 
Looks like snow contractors can be out. 
Another post from over there.

@MassGovernor: RT @MassEMA: Snow plow operators (including private contractors) are allowed to travel/work under the travel ban. #MAStorm


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1591337 said:


> That was my idea earlier today. Whos going to stop you. I would say play dumb if a cop actually tries to ticket you. I know a few officers in Mpls and I think they would laugh at the idea.


no one in there right mind would give you a ticket or stop you. The last thing they want to do is get out of the car in to the snow. Yet we are talking about the east coast things are very different out there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Speaking of downtown Minneapolis, anyone have some extra shovelers down by Loring Park they'd like to hire out for about $30 / hour?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1591347 said:


> Speaking of downtown Minneapolis, anyone have some extra shovelers down by Loring Park they'd like to hire out for about $30 / hour?


I'm sure you could find something down there for $30 an hour


----------



## qualitycut

30 an hr don't let my guy see this.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1591348 said:


> I'm sure you could find something down there for $30 an hour


Trust me, I've already heard all of the jokes...

"Make sure you use a snowblower, don't want to be bending over scooping snow with a shovel".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1591359 said:


> 30 an hr don't let my guy see this.


I'll pay you $30, he can get paid $15.


----------



## BossPlow614

For that price (that I'd receive) I can find some guys for you, easily.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1591347 said:


> Speaking of downtown Minneapolis, anyone have some extra shovelers down by Loring Park they'd like to hire out for about $30 / hour?


How long does it take?


----------



## OC&D

Good grief. I'm gone for like 10 hours and you guys add 4 pages to the thread?!? You'd think there was a storm brewing or something.......


----------



## AuroraMSP

KSTP just said around 8"


----------



## qualitycut

And ch 9 snow meter had downtown at 1.8 or 2.8 can't remember.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1591364 said:


> I'll pay you $30, he can get paid $15.


There"s another joke here but I'll let it go for now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1591372 said:


> How long does it take?


It's a new property, most has been done by the building contractor. I would put it at 1.5 hours the first time, 1 after that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1591372 said:


> How long does it take?


It's a new property, most has been done by the building contractor. I would put it at 2.5 hours the first time, 1.5 after that.

I have 3 more properties that I'm trying to secure so I can bring my guy down with me, but at this moment, it's not looking like the maintenance crews want to give those up.


----------



## unit28

IN THE NRN TIER OR WITH THE CLOSED LOW CENTER... SLIGHTLY LESS
MOISTURE CONTENT WILL MAKE ITS WAY NORTHWARD. THIS IS DUE TO THE
CONVECTIVE ELEMENT TO THE SOUTH BUT STILL EXPECT A WELL-DEFINED
DEFORMATION ZONE WITH *QPF AMOUNTS OF A .50 TO 1.25 INCHES TO SETUP
ON THE NWRN SIDE OF THE SYSTEM *FROM NE/SD INTO MN ON SUN AND THIS
AREA TO LIFT THROUGH THE UPPER GREAT LAKES INTO ONTARIO FOR MON.

AM I on the NWRN side of the orkan? I sure hope not. ....achooo


----------



## TKLAWN

What does all that mean?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It means there will be the liquid equivalent of .5 to 1.25" of rain If the ratio is 14:1, that means 7-18" of snow from NE SD to the Great Lakes (through Brainerd).


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1591396 said:


> What does all that mean?


Means we should see some snow.


----------



## unit28

TKLAWN;1591396 said:


> What does all that mean?


QPF is the potential forecasted precip amouint . NOAA has the higher precip amount through the NW side of the storm.

*I drew in the extra arrow pointing towards eastern side*. It's {for now}the lesser side of the storm that has about *.35 *precip per hour forecasted

This was updated today at 5pm with NOAA QPF analysis.

man I am slow....


----------



## SSS Inc.

This another chart showing precip totals for this storm. 
Thats a lot of rain.:crying: Just kidding....I think.

Edit: Just noticed PD shows the same thing. For the record I got it off NWS And wouldn't it be something if it stayed or changed over to snow earlier than expected. That's never happened before.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Didn't happen at all last Sunday when it was supposed to be rain/freezing rain until 6-7 pm and turned to snow at 9 am.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1591438 said:


> Didn't happen at all last Sunday when it was supposed to be rain/freezing rain until 6-7 pm and turned to snow at 9 am.


See, it never happens. I am now saying 1-2 sloppy inches. Maybe plowable out west.


----------



## BossPlow614

Is that a sarcastic post? ↑


----------



## unit28

he hates sloppy... I don't see SSS being sarcopathic


----------



## SSS Inc.

EmJayDub;1591464 said:


> Is that a sarcastic post? ↑


Yes, sorry about that. I thought the big "no" sign would give it away and I used an outdated graphic just like my idol. I think we'll see some snow. I just got so depressed after reading PD.

Oh no...Parker just rolled the Dump Truck!!!


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1591474 said:


> Oh no...Parker just rolled the Dump Truck!!!


What??


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1591475 said:


> What??


Gold Rush.....


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1591476 said:


> Gold Rush.....


I missed that it is on! :crying:


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1591474 said:


> Yes, sorry about that. I thought the big "no" sign would give it away and I used an outdated graphic just like my idol. I think we'll see some snow. I just got so depressed after reading PD.
> 
> Oh no...Parker just rolled the Dump Truck!!!


Come on I have it DVR


----------



## unit28

from 6pm Sun through 6am Mon
If the barro line drops as I predicted around 4-6pm Sun we should seeclose to the 4 for sure in KMBG land. There's some cold air columns entranced so it's like a stacked vertical system with different temps at different levels. The main issue with the precip is the Southern flow is warm enough to produce a slight risk of Thunderstorms pretty far Northward from TX to the lower Miss, but mainly general convective heavy rain in some locations. It'll be pretty wet **** or as marler said ...concrete.?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1591480 said:


> I missed that it is on! :crying:


Its pretty good tonight. 


qualitycut;1591481 said:


> Come on I have it DVR


Sorry. Due to the stuck at home with kids clause, tough luck. Timberwolves are winning too. Oh wait, nobody cares about them.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1591491 said:


> Its pretty good tonight.
> 
> Sorry. Due to the stuck at home with kids clause, tough luck. Timberwolves are winning too. Oh wait, nobody cares about them.


Quality I am coming over to watch it!

What are these Timberwolves you speak of?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1591493 said:


> Quality I am coming over to watch it!
> 
> What are these Timberwolves you speak of?


You guys do know that they re-play it at 10 p.m. Quality will be out partying but Green you might still be up at ten.


----------



## unit28

I have to watch infested...Tried watching the hoopla on the weathter channel,
but the biggest grandkid is very intimidating.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1591496 said:


> You guys do know that they re-play it at 10 p.m. Quality will be out partying but Green you might still be up at ten.


Will have a feeding around 11:30 so I don't go to bed till after that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

They said 12" fell in 2.5 hours at a location in CT.

Ha ha ha ha!!! The guy on location at Time's Square was hit by a snowball during his live report.

"It's hard to show accumulation at Time's Square because of all the concrete"

2 things..... first, that's b.s........ secondly, if it's hard to show accumulation, then why be on location at Time's Square??


----------



## unit28

C'mon Orkan pick up the pace!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1591389 said:


> There"s another joke here but I'll let it go for now.


You saying I need to pay more????


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1591496 said:


> You guys do know that they re-play it at 10 p.m. Quality will be out partying but Green you might still be up at ten.


I'm actually at eagle street for the gfs friends going away party bored having a couple beers but luckily a girl scout walked through selling cookies. Made my night.

Edit- gopher hockey is wining 2-1 against st cloud that's what I'm watching


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1591504 said:


> Will have a feeding around 11:30 so I don't go to bed till after that.


Luckily my youngest sleeps most of the night now.



LwnmwrMan22;1591505 said:


> They said 12" fell in 2.5 hours at a location in CT.


That's some scary stuff right there. Can you imagine sitting on a job that takes and hour and looking behind you only to see 6 more inches.  An inch every 10-12 minutes.


----------



## unit28

A WELL DEFINED CIRCULATION JUST NORTHWEST OF LAS VEGAS WILL TRACK
RAPIDLY EAST NORTHEAST TO THE WYOMING COLORADO BORDER BY SATURDAY
NIGHT. *THERE HAS BEEN SOME LIGHTNING NEAR THE CENTER OF THE
CIRCULATION. *

for this one to really do something it needs to close off the loop. It;s very difused right now. Meaning the precip is unorganized. It should gather some muster when it hits Colorado and hopefully organize better and close the precip within the cyclone rotation.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1591519 said:


> Edit- gopher hockey is wining 2-1 against st cloud that's what I'm watching


Thanks, I DVR'ed the game. just kidding but thanks for the reminder. Too many freaking channels to pick from.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1591521 said:


> Luckily my youngest sleeps most of the night now.
> 
> That's some scary stuff right there. Can you imagine sitting on a job that takes and hour and looking behind you only to see 6 more inches.  An inch every 10-12 minutes.


makes me tripple dizzy. thinking about that...

I had a dream about something like that happening. When I first moved here it snowed about two feet one weekend I about crawled up in a corner.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1591527 said:


> Thanks, I DVR'ed the game. just kidding but thanks for the reminder. Too many freaking channels to pick from.


There are only like 1000 channels


----------



## unit28

Green Grass;1591529 said:


> There are only like 1000 channels


I had an uncle that installed satellite's back in the 70"s
There were about 40 channels to pick from


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1591474 said:


> Yes, sorry about that. I thought the big "no" sign would give it away and I used an outdated graphic just like my idol. I think we'll see some snow. I just got so depressed after reading PD.
> 
> Oh no...Parker just rolled the Dump Truck!!!


I didn't notice lol. I don't read anyone's except NWS, here, & ill watch Kare 11. Dvr'ing gold rush also. Oil change and my Alli is getting its first tranny fluid change tonight since I've owned it (May '12)


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1591534 said:


> I had an uncle that installed satellite's back in the 70"s
> There were about 40 channels to pick from


I had nine channels if I was lucky enough to get the uhf channels. Seemed like enough to me at the time. Beverly Hillbilly's re-runs kept me occupied when I was home sick from school.

Its getting funny on the weather channel. Some guy was highsteppin' behind the weather guy.


----------



## unit28

I always got to watch Danial Boon when we went to Wyoming
This was up in the high Uinta's on the family ranch


----------



## OC&D

Gophers rocked it tonight. Hopefully tomorrow they'll do it again.


----------



## waterboy

OC&D;1591587 said:


> Gophers rocked it tonight. Hopefully tomorrow they'll do it again.


Love-hate on game! Die hard Gopher fan, grad from SCSU....

Hopefully not much snow! One truck down, three plow drivers can't make it in, and the guy that does the salting is MIA... WTF!


----------



## CityGuy

Well it should snow now. I washed and waxed the truck. Then because I was bored I detailed the inside. Now I am onto polishing the boots. 

Your all welcome. Oh and I am doing a standby for MG tomorrow night for their party so that should make it snow.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1591620 said:


> Well it should snow now. I washed and waxed the truck. Then because I was bored I detailed the inside. Now I am onto polishing the boots.
> 
> Your all welcome. Oh and I am doing a standby for MG tomorrow night for their party so that should make it snow.


If i would have known that I would have dropped my truck off.


----------



## unit28

prolly won't snow till next Saturday
SYL....


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1591620 said:


> Well it should snow now. I washed and waxed the truck. Then because I was bored I detailed the inside. Now I am onto polishing the boots.
> 
> Your all welcome. Oh and I am doing a standby for MG tomorrow night for their party so that should make it snow.


Same here, washed the truck today... and I'll be at the party (thanks for covering)!

We're screwed!


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1591632 said:


> Same here, washed the truck today... and I'll be at the party (thanks for covering)!
> 
> We're screwed!


CB screwed with us there or with snow?


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1591634 said:


> CB screwed with us there or with snow?


Maybe both?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1591637 said:


> Maybe both?


Well there is always that possibility..
:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;1591637 said:


> Maybe both?


Hey Green, is that your trailer parked on 15 sometimes? My parents house is just west of there through the stop sign and on top of the hill.


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;1591647 said:


> Hey Green, is that your trailer parked on 15 sometimes? My parents house is just west of there through the stop sign and on top of the hill.


Yeah that is my parents house where I keep most my junk.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1591648 said:


> Yeah that is my parents house where I keep most my junk.


Did your parents just build that a few years back? If its the one I am thinking I dug that basement.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1591654 said:


> Did your parents just build that a few years back? If its the one I am tuihinking I dug that basement.


Built in like 05.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1591655 said:


> Built in like 05.


Your trailer os on the southside facing 15 and the house is the first road east of 83 I think that is? Bauer did some excavating and VP did the septic and drive


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1591657 said:


> Your trailer os on the southside facing 15 and the house is the first road east of 83 I think that is? Bauer did some excavating and VP did the septic and drive


That would be it


----------



## CityGuy

Small world. I still remember digging that basement and the back fill was a pain.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1591659 said:


> Small world. I still remember digging that basement and the back fill was a pain.


Pain? The house sits in the middle of a field.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1591660 said:


> Pain? The house sits in the middle of a field.


poured walls and the footings were all over. Hard to use the bobcat to fill. Lots of shoveling and wheel barrols


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1591662 said:


> poured walls and the footings were all over. Hard to use the bobcat to fill. Lots of shoveling and wheel barrols


Yeah the guys that did the walls and footings had them screwed up.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1591643 said:


> Well there is always that possibility..
> :laughing::laughing:


Nahhhhh... just the snow... you guys are great!


----------



## qualitycut

They just said they had 74 mph wind gusts out east. I can't wait to see pics of some of the drifts.


----------



## OC&D

unit28;1591623 said:


> prolly won't snow till next Saturday
> SYL....


???

Seriously?

I can't figure out if you're joking around or not?!?!?

In other news, if you want to start watching hockey, start watching the Gophers, they're about 1000 times more fun than the Wild these days.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1591676 said:


> They just said they had 74 mph wind gusts out east. I can't wait to see pics of some of the drifts.


last count from Boston media was 345,000 W/O powa

other news.... there's some kids joy riding around town in the all vehicle driving ban
police are not on the scene to aprehend the criminals


----------



## banonea

any idea what we will get in the Rochester area?


----------



## unit28

OC&D;1591684 said:


> ???
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> I can't figure out if you're joking around or not?!?!?
> 
> In other news, if you want to start watching hockey, start watching the Gophers, they're about 1000 times more fun than the Wild these days.


depends on the track, heck the only thing keeping my hopes up is the freezing line
for this Sunday. Since there's more than enough forcing from the warm air advection coming up it may push the freeze line further north on the east side of the state. CPC {and I noticed PD} used their map last week , showed a N/S gradient of the climate difference in MN. West side of the state was colder and the East side warmer. This is where the rubber is gonna meet the road with Orko.

I did watch a bit of the wild game Th and it was OK.
After seeing a few other posts about that particular game I'm sure there's more to be desired. I'll be getting the kids around having a small party with popcorn snacks and a card game on the next one. I love sports and seeing the kids envolved, and I'm geared to try to make that my agenda.

My daughter got accepted to Mankato, she was going into sports medicine but ditched that at the last minute.:: So now papa's working all over again with the grandkids
{two boys} Hopefully I can get them excited with hockey..


----------



## unit28

banonea;1591696 said:


> any idea what we will get in the Rochester area?


hmmm...do you have a boat?
I'm thinking all rain this weekend.


----------



## banonea

unit28;1591702 said:


> hmmm...do you have a boat?
> I'm thinking all rain this weekend.


That sucks ass..... I want to use the new sander. ....with any luck it all freezes and everyone wants salt.


----------



## unit28

oh wait a second Bano,

NWS'S updates are back to upping the snow totals for us on this side of the cities
here we go, storm tracks south again

I did see an accu snow map slated 48hrs that also shifts the track south

NWS still uncertain at this mornings discs, prolly hasn't fully updated prognosis?

/ISSUED AT 524 AM CST SAT FEB 9 2013/

THE WEEKEND WINTER STORM REMAINS ON TRACK TO AFFECT THE UPPER
MIDWEST LATE SATURDAY THROUGH MONDAY. CONFIDENCE HAS INCREASED IN
THE HEAVY SNOW POTENTIAL ACROSS THE NORTHWESTERN CWA...BUT THERE IS
*STILL UNCERTAINTY IN THE PRECIP TYPE AND AMOUNTS ACROSS EAST
CENTRAL MINNESOTA AND WESTERN WISCONSIN.*


----------



## IDST

I really hope we get 2-3 inches tonight before any feeezing rain tomorrow


----------



## SSS Inc.

I'm back up to 1, 2-4, 2-4...........4-9"


----------



## Green Grass

I am at 1, 4-5, 2-3 ...........7-9"


----------



## unit28

hmmm.
.5, 3-5, 2-4, .5,.5 
heck I stopped counting at 6" to soon?


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1591814 said:


> hmmm.
> .5, 3-5, 2-4, .5,.5
> heck I stopped counting at 6" to soon?


I'm not sure and I don't think I'll know for sure until about 9p.m. tomorrow. I noticed NWS was waiting for the 12z model runs before they decide what to do with the watch area. I just looked at the Nam and it appears to shift the low a *tiny* bit more to the south which is good. Looking forward to some more info as is shows up on my internet machine.


----------



## unit28

looked at the 16th yet?
Cold air is in place again.

I did see some interesting info on the GFS seems the precip is bumped up too.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1591820 said:


> looked at the 16th yet?
> Cold air is in place again.
> 
> I did see some interesting info on the GFS seems the precip is bumped up too.


I saw something yesterday morning around the 16th but it was just east of us. I'll have to take a more current peek at it.

Edit: Those are some pretty cold temps around next weekend. The following Monday night has numbers well below zero.


----------



## unit28

I think there's a pretty decent chance of at least an inch tonight /early morning.
Question I have is will it be wet or dry?

The barro line is pretty close coming around Sunday, Either way if the storm is a bit south we'll be in a deeper and more colder gradient, which is going to mean less shear and more stabil air mass.
The barro line I'm referring to is only a temperature gradient. The more north the track the more susceptible to, higher temperatures,and stronger wind divergence wich might shear out the southern portion of the snow. 

GFS looks like it's bumped the QPF up to .5 from .35?
ice possible up to .10 Sunday I'm not stuck at 4" Sunday night and another 2 for the early hours Monday but that's what I forecasted earlier.

After the vortex is passing east it should draw more cold air into the region

If a dry slot formes it might cause a lull and produce some heavier bands

Out yonder in Colorado it still looks weak with the forecasted precip. 

I was hopeing this wouldn't be pushing into Monday, but looks more likely

Also hope that water main break in St Paul isn't to troublesome on anyone


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1591831 said:


> I saw something yesterday morning around the 16th but it was just east of us. I'll have to take a more current peek at it.
> 
> Edit: Those are some pretty cold temps around next weekend. The following Monday night has numbers well below zero.


yeah, what's up with that groundhog anyway?

The precip I saw must have been on a clipper or something.


----------



## IDST

unit28;1591834 said:


> I think there's a pretty decent chance of at least an inch tonight /early morning.
> Question I have is will it be wet or dry?
> 
> The barro line is pretty close coming around Sunday, Either way if the storm is a bit south we'll be in a deeper and more colder gradient, which is going to mean less shear and more stabil air mass.
> The barro line I'm referring to is only a temperature gradient. The more north the track the more susceptible to, higher temperatures,and stronger wind divergence wich might shear out the southern portion of the snow.
> 
> GFS looks like it's bumped the QPF up to .5 from .35?
> ice possible up to .10 Sunday I'm not stuck at 4" Sunday night and another 2 for the early hours Monday but that's what I forecasted earlier.
> 
> After the vortex is passing east it should draw more cold air into the region
> 
> If a dry slot formes it might cause a lull and produce some heavier bands
> 
> Out yonder in Colorado it still looks weak with the forecasted precip.
> 
> I was hopeing this wouldn't be pushing into Monday, but looks more likely
> 
> Hope that water main break in St Paul isn't to troublesome on anyone


Where in st paul is that


----------



## justinsp

Already picked up 3 new residential driveways this morning. I hate add ons to my route but I am too nice/Greedy to say "no, my route is already overbooked". I hope this storm brings rain in am, then snow late evening so as to plow everything during the night. Not a big fan of plowing resi's on a sunday when most of them stare out the window waiting for you and then a neighbor shoveling comes over and asks if you can do their driveway.


----------



## unit28

jagext;1591842 said:


> Where in st paul is that


sorry jag,
I don't have more details, 
All I know is it's just downtown and happened last night around 1230am


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1591856 said:


> sorry jag,
> I don't have more details,
> All I know is it's just downtown and happened last night around 1230am


Wall Street between Fifth and Sixth streets


----------



## SSS Inc.

That watch area has got to change soon. The new GFS looks a teensy bit south of where it was yesterday as well. It also continues to show plenty of moisture. Around 3/4" at the metro. 

Just say no to rain.


----------



## unit28

not sure what this is -57c compared to farenheight
but this is the temps within the cloud tops in part associated with our destined snow track

I think it's -70*?
rates of 1" of snowfall an hour forecasted in SE Wyoming on the NW side of the track.....
still thinking some good conevective energy is coming after the Southern flow is more pronounced on Sunday


----------



## doh

Where is the Winter Weather Watch for North Central MN coming from? I have been looking at Radar, and can't firgure it out


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1591882 said:


> not sure what this is -57c compared to farenheight
> but this is the temps within the cloud tops in part associated with our destined snow track
> 
> I think it's -70*?
> rates of 1" of snowfall an hour forecasted in SE Wyoming on the NW side of the track.....


Thats like 100 something I think.

Doh!! Its for tomorrow.


----------



## Camden

doh;1591885 said:


> Where is the Winter Weather Watch for North Central MN coming from? I have been looking at Radar, and can't firgure it out


I don't see it either but they're not backing away from their forecast so something is in the works.


----------



## unit28

looks like the convective energy is there at the Sunday 6pm nam /W 12 hr precip totals WO SN ratio
everything within dashed coordinates is considered convective. Having that line there at this time really puts St Cloud in a Jim Dandy situation


----------



## BossPlow614

justinsp;1591850 said:


> Already picked up 3 new residential driveways this morning. I hate add ons to my route but I am too nice/Greedy to say "no, my route is already overbooked". I hope this storm brings rain in am, then snow late evening so as to plow everything during the night. Not a big fan of plowing resi's on a sunday when most of them stare out the window waiting for you and then a neighbor shoveling comes over and asks if you can do their driveway.


I am in this exact position with 3 new resis that wanted it for this wknd's storm. At least they contacted thurs-today rather than tmrw night. One even prepaid for one push already. I hate doing them during the day or evening on Sunday, they're home and watching you. Stupid. I think if we get a ton of snow, ill decline any cheapass and unorganized fools that call Sunday night because theres xx" of snow and they need to leave by 7am and its 8pm the night before, I hate that.


----------



## Green Grass

EmJayDub;1591930 said:


> I am in this exact position with 3 new resis that wanted it for this wknd's storm. At least they contacted thurs-today rather than tmrw night. One even prepaid for one push already. I hate doing them during the day or evening on Sunday, they're home and watching you. Stupid. I think if we get a ton of snow, ill decline any cheapass and unorganized fools that call Sunday night because theres xx" of snow and they need to leave by 7am and its 8pm the night before, I hate that.


Just do what I do charge them double and pay up front.


----------



## BossPlow614

The only issue is finding the time to do it without skipping my actual clients before this one timer supposedly needs it done so urgently.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

AccuWeather App shows 2-4 total for **** Rapids / Stacy but 3-6 for St. Paul???


----------



## banonea

unit28;1591904 said:


> looks like the convective energy is there at the Sunday 6pm nam /W 12 hr precip totals WO SN ratio
> everything within dashed coordinates is considered convective. Having that line there at this time really puts St Cloud in a Jim Dandy situation


what is the red blob over the Rochester area dose that mean snow or rain?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Winter storm warning for hennepin county now. They seem to be updating right now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1591998 said:


> what is the red blob over the Rochester area dose that mean snow or rain?


Lots of moisture whether it be rain or snow. Most of that blob is to come as the system pulls out so hopefully snow if you want it.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1592010 said:


> Winter storm warning for hennepin county now. They seem to be updating right now.


Wasn't it a warning before? Or was it just a watch?


----------



## Martinson9

Nope. It was a watch.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1591967 said:


> AccuWeather App shows 2-4 total for **** Rapids / Stacy but 3-6 for St. Paul???


dry slotting


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1592011 said:


> Lots of moisture whether it be rain or snow. Most of that blob is to come as the system pulls out so hopefully snow if you want it.


Trust me, I want it. I got a new western tornado to pay for. ......


----------



## Greenery

Nice, they just changed my forecast to all snow for the duration of the event. No rain!!! 

I think it said 5-9 inches


----------



## banonea

We were just put into a winter weather advisory for ice sleet and rain from midnight tonight to noon tomorrow. ... god I hope it turns into snow. ....


----------



## OC&D

banonea;1592095 said:


> We were just put into a winter weather advisory for ice sleet and rain from midnight tonight to noon tomorrow. ... god I hope it turns into snow. ....


Maybe that new spreader will get a trial by fire......er....ice.


----------



## banonea

I used the first day when i got back from bloomington IL with it, we spread 10 ton at a account the next morning and it works great, I don't know why I even spread without one for so long, i love not having to shovel salt/sand into the sander anymore. Got to remember to put it in the garage so it doesn't freeze in the hopper, had to break loose the conveyor yesterday. ... my brother was not happy with me.


----------



## Camden

Anyone else happy with the estimated timing of the storm? If all goes as planned I think I'm going to get 3 pushes out of it...one tomorrow morning, one more Monday morning and a final one Monday night. That has the potential to be a very profitable storm! payup


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I suppose I'll take a few extra inches.....

We've all heard that before..... huh??? :laughing:

Actually, I'm glad the rain is out.

Takes longer to plow slop that washes out at the end of the push than snow that actually sticks together and slides across the parking lot.

Backdragging will suck though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1592100 said:


> Anyone else happy with the estimated timing of the storm? If all goes as planned I think I'm going to get 3 pushes out of it...one tomorrow morning, one more Monday morning and a final one Monday night. That has the potential to be a very profitable storm! payup


For you!! :realmad:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

One thing that will help is we'll hit our 4", maybe 8"+ triggers, so it'll cover more of the fuel on our per time accounts.

Bad thing is, most of those aren't open until Monday morning, so we won't get paid twice, even though I'm going to send my guys through twice.

edit: Just realized I hit 2800 posts... got 2 more months to knock out another 200


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1592103 said:



> For you!! :realmad:


You must be doing the seasonal thing again LOL!



(You can rub this post in my face in April when you're getting paid and I'm not)


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1592101 said:


> Backdragging will suck though.


I can't think of a time when backdragging doesn't suck.


----------



## Camden

OC&D;1592108 said:


> I can't think of a time when backdragging doesn't suck.


All last week backdragging was a breeze thanks to the light/fluffy snow. It's rarely like that but whenever it is I'm pretty happy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Here is a property we just added for this weekend.

Www.loringvue.com

If I was a stereotypical Loring Park resident, I'd move in.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1592121 said:


> Here is a property we just added for this weekend.
> 
> Www.loringvue.com
> 
> If I was a stereotypical Loring Park resident, I'd move in.


That is where SSS lives.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1592121 said:


> Here is a property we just added for this weekend.
> 
> Www.loringvue.com
> 
> If I was a stereotypical Loring Park resident, I'd move in.


Nice place...cheapest apartment goes for $1220/mo


----------



## ryde307

Lwnmwr we are a block or 2 from you with a few sites.


----------



## AuroraMSP

very fine snow falling in Champlin


----------



## CityGuy

Figures just before we leave with the fire truck it will start. Guess that means freeway response tonight.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1592151 said:


> Figures just before we leave with the fire truck it will start. Guess that means freeway response tonight.


That is going to suck. You guys covering all stations?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1592153 said:


> That is going to suck. You guys covering all stations?


Heading to 2 for dinner with Anoka then to 5 for west coverage. We get 4-5 district


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1592125 said:


> That is where SSS lives.


Hey now. Oh stop silly.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden,

I'm with you. If it is all snow for us I hope we get enough here early to get some churches and retail done before they open. Hit some other stuff after lunch and hit it again overnight. And if I'm super lucky we'll get a miracle 1.5" on Monday to do some more. Not sure about the last one. But at least two runs would be great. We only have a couple seasonals so bring it on.... I hope.

If it is all snow the metro looks like it could get hammered between about 5 a.m and 2 or so.


----------



## qualitycut

Between 5 am and 2pm tomorrow?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1592194 said:


> Between 5 am and 2pm tomorrow?


Yes but thats not for the whole storm, it just looks like it will get heavy during that time frame. Just what I'm looking at.


----------



## ryde307

Thats what I saw. Hoping to push a bit before morning for churches and a few open places, push again mid day for most, push again sunday night for monday then final push and clean up on monday night. Start hauling stuff and push backs on tuesday and wed.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1592194 said:


> Between 5 am and 2pm tomorrow?


That's somewhat was in the forecast discussion yesterday as well, then a lull, then 1-3 the rest of the night.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just remember boys, that Christmas storm from a few years ago was supposed to be 20", but when I woke up to head out, it was raining.

Don't be surprised if that still happens, or you end up with 14".


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1592214 said:


> Start hauling stuff and push backs on tuesday and wed.


This is why I want some decent snow. I know you haul after most storms but we usually only do if the piles are getting out of hand and they call. A big enough storm after the train of clippers should be enough. And its still early enough in the season that they don't have visions of their piles melting away.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1592220 said:


> Just remember boys, that Christmas storm from a few years ago was supposed to be 20", but when I woke up to head out, it was raining.
> 
> Don't be surprised if that still happens, or you end up with 14".


Well just let all the air out of my balloons why don't ya. I think the 14" is more likely but you also said my predictions are similar to Dave Dahl sometime back so it may be wishful thinking. Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wishful thinking for me is 4" from 5-2 pm, it shears off and we are home at midnight.


----------



## qualitycut

I hope if it snows for 2 days we get more than the 4in they are saying for me. If I plow before its done people will complain and if I plow twice people will complain.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1592240 said:


> Wishful thinking for me is 4" from 5-2 pm, it shears off and we are home at midnight.


Who are you kidding? You'll be out for 12 days.:angry:


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;1592224 said:


> This is why I want some decent snow. I know you haul after most storms but we usually only do if the piles are getting out of hand and they call. A big enough storm after the train of clippers should be enough. And its still early enough in the season that they don't have visions of their piles melting away.


This is what I am hoping for. We have 3 sites to haul as of now. They were waiting till after this weekend. If its alot of rain we may not have any left to haul. If its more snow it makes the piles alot more worth while. We have another 1 or 2 I am trying to avoid hauling because it's just not worth it but they want the snow gone, so I am hoping to add to those piles this weekend.
8" would be a good number. 6 by lunch tomorrow and 2 more sunday evening.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yuhas just said the storm is slowing down, thunder and 6-10" in the cities, he has the north metro at 8-12" plus.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1592261 said:


> Yuhas just said the storm is slowing down, *thunder* and 6-10" in the cities, he has the north metro at 8-12" plus.


If that happens look out.


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1592268 said:


> If that happens look out.


Why's that?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1591805 said:


> I'm back up to 1, 2-4, 2-4...........4-9"





EmJayDub;1592274 said:


> Why's that?


2"+ per hour in thunder snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gonna watch Wheeel of Foorrtuuuunnneee and try to get some sleep.


----------



## SSS Inc.

EmJayDub;1592274 said:


> Why's that?


Thunder snow can add up quick. 2 to 3 inches per hour kind of stuff.

edit ; 
You beat me to it Lwnmwrman

Don't forget to watch Charlie Brown at 7:00 !!!!


----------



## IDST

I've got a little ford ranger in way all season in fridley. I hope we get 8 inches plus up there so i can really bury him. he has been warned by myself and the property management three times all ready. he actually watched me plow with a beer in his hand last time and still didn't move it. he won't move it till april now!


----------



## Camden

ryde307;1592214 said:


> Start hauling stuff and *push backs* on tuesday and wed.


How do you bill for "push backs"? Hourly rate or do you give your customer a price before you start? I just did a bunch of that on Thursday and Friday and I went the hourly rate. I am regretting that a little bit because I underestimated how much snow I could move in an hour. I should've said that there's a minimum charge :crying:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just had 2 shovelers call and say they are unavailable.

I've been on my guys for 3 days, including 3 texts today.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1592309 said:


> How do you bill for "push backs"? Hourly rate or do you give your customer a price before you start? I just did a bunch of that on Thursday and Friday and I went the hourly rate. I am regretting that a little bit because I underestimated how much snow I could move in an hour. I should've said that there's a minimum charge :crying:


We do hourly usually as well but do have a minimum. Same thing with hauling, always a minimum. That makes the little jobs no so bad when you come in and it takes 30 minutes.


----------



## andersman02

i hate to say it but i hope the snow holds till tomorrow morning, in rochester (90mins away fromhome) till the morning unless we get hammered ill have to drive back in my gfs civic =(


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;1592324 said:


> We do hourly usually as well but do have a minimum. Same thing with hauling, always a minimum. That makes the little jobs no so bad when you come in and it takes 30 minutes.


We do the same. Hourly with a min. typically 2 hrs. We will also charge drive time one way sometimes.


----------



## ryde307

What are people thinking in terms of timing tomorrow? 
Trying to put some sort of a plan together.
As of now Im thinking out tonight at 3am to clear churches and things that are open tomorrow, everyone out midday tomorrow maybe around 2 to push everything once then back out at 11pm or so to get everything again, Monday then open or clean as needed in the AM and full clean up monday night.


----------



## qualitycut

I do mostly resi so I'm hitting every thing once we get 3-4 then see what happens after that. Hopefully only get a couple more after that and go out Monday when its done.


----------



## IDST

Awfully physical wild game


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1592324 said:


> We do hourly usually as well but do have a minimum. Same thing with hauling, always a minimum. That makes the little jobs no so bad when you come in and it takes 30 minutes.


Have you done any of that type of work this season? The piles up here are like concrete. I was able to break apart chunks that were as big as cars - kinda fun actually.


----------



## Camden

jagext;1592353 said:


> Awfully physical wild game


The Wild have no luck right now. That puck was sitting right on the doorstep and they still couldn't knock it in. You don't get gifts like that very often.


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1592345 said:


> What are people thinking in terms of timing tomorrow?
> Trying to put some sort of a plan together.
> As of now Im thinking out tonight at 3am to clear churches and things that are open tomorrow, everyone out midday tomorrow maybe around 2 to push everything once then back out at 11pm or so to get everything again, Monday then open or clean as needed in the AM and full clean up monday night.


I'm not sure we will have anything at 3a.m. My thinking is that it will be a mad scramble to get out and plow necessary things right before they open. I don't see it starting until its almost too late to get to churches etc. I think it will start around that 5 mark. We have several churches that could be done as late as 7 if need be. Most of the retail we do won't open until 10 or so. After that if it does in fact snow hard we will most likely go through everything just to stay on top of it. We have one large hotel which can eat up a lot of time in bigger storms. I plowed it 5 times in a row two years ago. :realmad: Not fun. By the time I got all the way around it had 3" again. Not going to happen this time.......I don't think anyway.:laughing: Maybe it will rain.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1592354 said:


> Have you done any of that type of work this season? The piles up here are like concrete. I was able to break apart chunks that were as big as cars - kinda fun actually.


We did a bunch right around Christmas and a few since then. I know what you mean about the big chunks. My favorite snow to stack or haul is fresh but wet. Nice big bucket loads but won't dent the trucks. That has its drawbacks too as it likes to sticks in the boxes.


----------



## unit28

seeing some spots with 2" an hour within the storm right now.
My uncle in NE Utah { near South West Wasatch} got practically nothing today.
It'll get more organized tonight so shearing may or may not br a factor.


----------



## unit28

reading te CO/WYO thread, they havn't got to much either.


----------



## OC&D

Just say "no" to thunder snow.

That is all.

Back to hockey.


----------



## BossPlow614

I'd be game.


----------



## IDST

What's the score?


----------



## Camden

jagext;1592415 said:


> What's the score?


Wild are tied 1-1

Gophers are down 2-1

Edit: This thread just eclipsed 12,000 posts! Good job guys!


----------



## TKLAWN

Seems a little weird outside it is warmer now than all day, no wind and mist. Eery I quess.


----------



## djagusch

Roads in north branch getting slick. Like I missed a stop sign slick. Drizzle is building up and I'm talking on the main roads.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

TKLAWN;1592420 said:


> Seems a little weird outside it is warmer now than all day, no wind and mist. Eery I quess.


quiet before the storm..


----------



## Janko78

Anyone salting tonight?


----------



## unit28

2 vortex centers one in the Wasatch the other in NW AZ

Moderate band of snow over SE WYO heading East bound, 
I'm thinking watch this one tonight...

The other is a heavier band in SW CO,
{unknown QPF} moving E NE over several hours.

2-3 hours, I'm thinking the maps will be bloated....


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1592446 said:


> 2 vortex centers one in the Wasatch the other in NW AZ
> 
> Moderate band of snow over SE WYO heading East bound,
> I'm thinking watch this one tonight...
> 
> The other is a heavier band in SW CO,
> {unknown QPF} moving E NE over several hours.
> 
> 2-3 hours, I'm thinking the maps will be bloated....


Does that mean I should go to bed?


----------



## qualitycut

So what time should I wake up


----------



## Camden

Gophers lost 4-3


----------



## unit28

djagusch;1592424 said:


> Roads in north branch getting slick. Like I missed a stop sign slick. Drizzle is building up and I'm talking on the main roads.


south winds, raising dew points and condensing low level clouds keeping us warm tonight
plus the rain accumlation map is active now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I'd wake up at 4-5. Read PD when the wild are done. He sure likes using outdated models for his graphics. Slushy Slushy Slushy. I hope it snows just to prove him wrong.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1592450 said:


> Does that mean I should go to bed?


yeah. I'd be watching for something early AM
you never know what can happen sometimesThumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

Gooooaaaaaalllllllll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Camden

Wild win thanks to a HORRENDOUS call by the ref. Nashville got hosed.


----------



## unit28

Canby is showing some light snow at 9pm


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1592469 said:


> Wild win thanks to a HORRENDOUS call by the ref. Nashville got hosed.


That was pretty bad. I'm not sure if I like that rule anyway let alone when the puck just hits a guy's glove and it gets called. But I'll take the win.


----------



## PremierL&L

Thunder snow reported already in south dakota.


----------



## Janko78

What time is everyone planning on getting started?


----------



## djagusch

Janko78;1592489 said:


> What time is everyone planning on getting started?


I'm waking up 5am and see how things are. Have a church then retails that open at 11.


----------



## PremierL&L

Gonna take a look at 3 just cause.


----------



## qualitycut

I emailed everyone saying plowing at 4 in then either when we get another 4 or when its done if we don't


----------



## OC&D

Waking up at 5 to see what's shaking.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Sending guys to the churches at 6. Don't want to be a failure on their biggest day of the week.


----------



## scott3430

Alarm set for 4;00 just to check.


----------



## Janko78

Nws says only .2" by 6am?


----------



## qualitycut

Janko78;1592513 said:


> Nws says only .2" by 6am?


All the weather I watched said 1 by 9am


----------



## unit28

PremierL&L;1592487 said:


> Thunder snow reported already in south dakota.


Nailed It,
next up, tomorrow at Bano's


----------



## ryde307

Waking up at 430 to check and half the guys are starting at 6-630 for churches and businesses that are open the rest will start once the snow starts stacking up. Hoping for a few pushes out of this and little rain.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I sure hope that's rain moving up from Mankato, or you guys waking up @ 5 might be sad.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Nevermind


.it's drying up. What a line about 2 am!!


----------



## unit28

hmmmm.

how bout we call it an upper atmospheric distubance so's we don't confuse the kids with 
what kind of "LINE" you might be referring to there LMN22....j/k

The temp outside feels like it is dry though. not misting sticky feeling.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I don't know unit.... looks to be a LOT of dry air wrapped in.


----------



## djagusch

Well no snow in cambridge, north branch, st croix falls. I guess another hr of sleep and recheck.


----------



## mn-bob

Just starting to come down in Champlin


----------



## SSS Inc.

Got about 3/16" snow in about ten minutes. Brushed my teeth and now I hear pinging o the windows. They upped my totals as of 3a.m. Now I just a need a new band to develop and give me a quick inch by about 6.

EDIT: NWS said that a band of heavy snow should arrive in the metro around 9-10 a.m.


----------



## unit28

looks like the thing may get heavy after awhile
heavy with snow that is.... cuz it's coming down in buckets here...


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1592582 said:


> looks like the thing may get heavy after awhile
> heavy with snow that is....


Thats what it sounds like and looks like to me. Should be interesting to watch over the next couple hours. I'm sure glad my youngest decided to get up at 5. I think I shocked my wife when I said "no problem I'll get up with him". Gives me a reason to stare at the radar.

Unit: you must be getting that stuff that rolled through here. Big wet flakes when it hit me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It got big over **** Rapids and has steadily gotten thicker towards Isanfi / Cambridge.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I was thinking of checking **** Rapids, but since it's in the agreement we do an open at 4", I think I'll go.crash again.

Been up since midnight and all.


----------



## Camden

Barely anything in my neck of the woods. Large flakes are falling though...just not very hard.


----------



## SSS Inc.

New Weather story.


And 2-4" on Thursday:waving: That is not from NWS


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

About 1/3" north of Forest Lake.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dot is plowing the freeway. Better get to work.


----------



## djagusch

Just a coating up by st croix falls. Seems like in a hr or two it will get interesting.


----------



## ryde307

Just watched news still said more snow then originally planned. Metro should get 4-8 heavy snow starting at 10.
Maybe 1/4" in chanhassen right now.


----------



## carkey351

I know this is the "twin cities area forum" and outstater's are frowned upon, but up north in the Iron Range there is only a dusting coating windshields and such. Nothing falling even though it has been cold enough to snow even during the day yesterday. Hoping that if it is going to snow it gets on with it soon.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

There are outstaters here carkey. No one is frowned upon.

Camden is Brainerd way, jimlawn / banonea are Rochester way, just most of us are around the cities.

Heavy coating in **** Rapids where the larger green blob / trace of yellow went through about 5 am.


----------



## carkey351

LwnmwrMan22;1592618 said:


> There are outstaters here carkey. No one is frowned upon.
> 
> Camden is Brainerd way, jimlawn / banonea are Rochester way, just most of us are around the cities.
> 
> I just figured I'd try and be funny. I mean I know that numerically there are just more folks living in the TC...
> 
> But seriously, is it going to snow or what??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS just dropped Stacy area from 3-7 to 3-5 for the daytime snow.

Wind is HOWLING here in **** Rapids.


----------



## unit28

I still got my eye on St Cloud for the JDS
1/4 Elk River, near 1/2 Isanti
was expecting more the early AM wave.

Hvy Rain Ord NE
temps right now 40's north eastern nebraska high 40's south eastern nebraska
cloudy in WAHOO
Cold air is drawing down, and in on the extreme west MT etc
can't remeber how long the 14th has been on my radar we need more...
temps really start to come back down this weekend

edit..track may prove a dry slot through the region, keeping some totals down along with the mix prcp


----------



## djagusch

Nws posted a short term weather forecast showing 1 to 2" /hr rates. Says it could happen 2 to 4 hr span. Main target was north metro but pretty wide west to east.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1592583 said:


> Thats what it sounds like and looks like to me. Should be interesting to watch over the next couple hours. I'm sure glad my youngest decided to get up at 5. I think I shocked my wife when I said "no problem I'll get up with him". Gives me a reason to stare at the radar.
> 
> Unit: you must be getting that stuff that rolled through here. Big wet flakes when it hit me.


yeah, I just stepped out without looking at the radar... and poof
didn't have much on the west side of the early am storm wave,


----------



## unit28

djagusch;1592660 said:


> Nws posted a short term weather forecast showing 1 to 2" /hr rates. Says it could happen 2 to 4 hr span. Main target was north metro but pretty wide west to east.


been seeing 2" rates since yesterday within the storm,...so they ain't bluffing.
I'm thinking more a St Clud area for the bulk of that, but I could be completly wrong

2"x4hrs.hmmm


----------



## Green Grass

I have only seen about 10 flakes. Had ice pellets for awhile.


----------



## Janko78

Coating to 1/4" here in St.Michael/Hanover Area. Had some ice pellets for about 10min about half hr ago and nothing right now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Holy @#$%&5	!! What is going on west of the metro??? That best be rain/ ice pellets that just exploded


----------



## TKLAWN

Rain and freezing rain now.This is going to really suck


----------



## Janko78

IDK???According to the radar it should be snowing over my area right now....i have 0 percip of any form coming down. Im in 55341 area.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Lots of yellow to the west and south of the metro now. Channel five showed freezing precip in the west metro he thought it would change to snow for the immediate metro.


----------



## justinsp

Heavy drizzle of ice pellets in Plymouth started about ten min ago


----------



## unit28

clean up on isle 5
6,7,8 too.

what's MCD stand for?

DISCUSSION...THE SFC LOW OVER SW NEB HAS BEGUN TO LIFT NEWD INTO
CNTRL NEB THE LAST COUPLE OF HOURS. AS THE LOW CONTINUES TO TRACK
TOWARD NW IA/SRN MN...BAND OF MODERATE TO HEAVY SNOW WILL FILL IN
ACROSS THE MCD AREA...AS FAVORABLE DEFORMATION ZONE SHIFTS EWD.
SNOWFALL RATES WILL FIRST INCREASE ACROSS ERN SD INTO SW MN THROUGH
15Z THIS MORNING. THEREAFTER...HIGHER RATES/HEAVIER SNOW BAND SHOULD
PIVOT NORTHWARD TOWARD CENTRAL MN...INCLUDING THE TWIN CITIES METRO
AREA. AT LEAST SOME WEAK ELEVATED INSTABILITY THROUGH FAVORABLE
DENDRITIC GROWTH LAYER IS EVIDENT IN FORECAST SOUNDINGS AND RECENT
LIGHTNING STRIKES ACROSS FAR N-CNTRL IA CONFIRM THIS.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Its raining pretty good in South Mpls.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My McD's are going to get HAMMERED!!! Noooo!!!


----------



## IDST

Raining st louis park


----------



## Janko78

ice pellets in St. Michael! COming down at a pretty good clip too! This is gonna suck!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

How does 5 guy say to the west is freezing precip but we will get snow when we are still on the warm side??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

They need to cut their losses and start cutting storm totals. Tried to hype because of Nemo but it's too warm.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1592715 said:


> How does 5 guy say to the west is freezing precip but we will get snow when we are still on the warm side??


I'm not sure. Why do they keep showing a lady in Minnetonka snowblowing nothing yesterday getting ready for today? And I now know there are 9 plow trucks ready to go in MTKA.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1592716 said:


> They need to cut their losses and start cutting storm totals. Tried to hype because of Nemo but it's too warm.


Its 25 at my house. Going to get ugly if surface temp stays below freezing.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1592712 said:


> My McD's are going to get HAMMERED!!! Noooo!!!


LOL...

hope they have more than a box of fries at the eom for yaThumbs Up
kidding,
good luck


----------



## Janko78

I may not be a smart man.....but can someone explain how we get 3-5"this afternoon in the metro if the temp is 36*?

I beleive this just confirms they have NO clue what will happen!


----------



## djagusch

Hutchinson is showing snow when typed in on nws. So it is coming in as snow there. There is a lot of mositure and 3 to 7"s is a wide range for amounts. Fox 9 was talking snow till noon tomorrow, so just the wrap around for that time period could get the 3"s if its that prolonged. Also how I read the nws it sounds like noon to 3 is the most likely time of getting pure snow. Before and after it was more of a mix.


----------



## TKLAWN

This has cut in to the expected totals I would think.


----------



## qualitycut

Their FB page just said radar is showing snow put is actually ice/rain in some spots


----------



## andy'slawncare

I live just east of Hutchinson still all rain here.


----------



## mnlefty

TKLAWN;1592733 said:


> This has cut in to the expected totals I would think.


If this surge of yellows coming on radar continues to be mostly liquid it's going to really cut into totals IMO.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yuhas closed out the 8 am news on the "5" by saying wait til after noon for snow, then 6-10".


----------



## BossPlow614

It's a lot cooler than 36 here, my truck read 27. I'd expect it to change over soon. I'm going back to sleep for a couple hrs anyway as I'm sure we'll all hopefully be out all night tonight.


----------



## Groundforcemn

From NWS facebook page 20 minutes ago...

US National Weather Service Twin Cities Minnesota
Dual-polarization radar information indicates that much of the precipitation moving north toward the Twin Cities metro area continues to partially or completely melt within the clouds around 2000-3000 ft above the ground. This is causing things to reach the ground as sleet and/or freezing rain. However, the radar data indicates mainly snow currently near and west of a line from around St. Cloud to New Ulm.


----------



## SSS Inc.

EmJayDub;1592743 said:


> It's a lot cooler than 36 here, my truck read 27. I'd expect it to change over soon. I'm going back to sleep for a couple hrs anyway as I'm sure we'll all hopefully be out all night tonight.


Theres a lot of moisture yet to potentially come our way. Even if it does this for a couple hours totals could still be pretty good for snow.


----------



## qualitycut

I just can't put faith in them, we were supposed to already have a inch or so by now and its still raining.


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;1592751 said:


> I just can't put faith in them, we were supposed to already have a inch or so by now and its still raining.


Actually yesterday they were talking between 5am and noon was going to be a window of heavy snow then be lighter in the afternoon then picking up again. Seems like it slowed down.


----------



## SSS Inc.

So I just cleaned my ice rink off and was barraged with ice pellets and light rain on top of the 3/16" snow I got this morning early. Total mess. If it stopped now I think i would plow it. It was that bad. Now here is the weird part so maybe someone know the reason........The crap at my house is NOT WHITE. It has a peach or light brown hue. Every where I dump a shovel load on top of last weeks snow it was real obvious. Did this thing pick up some dirt down south or something???? Never seen the dirty snow around here.


----------



## SSS Inc.

djagusch;1592754 said:


> Actually yesterday they were talking between 5am and noon was going to be a window of heavy snow then be lighter in the afternoon then picking up again. Seems like it slowed down.


 Thats kind of what I am thinking as well. Seems like the storm was a little late making its break our way.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Changing over to snow in Chaska.


----------



## djagusch

SSS Inc.;1592755 said:


> So I just cleaned my ice rink off and was barraged with ice pellets and light rain on top of the 3/16" snow I got this morning early. Total mess. If it stopped now I think i would plow it. It was that bad. Now here is the weird part so maybe someone know the reason........The crap at my house is NOT WHITE. It has a peach or light brown hue. Every where I dump a shovel load on top of last weeks snow it was real obvious. Did this thing pick up some dirt down south or something???? Never seen the dirty snow around here.


I've seen that before when it has a lot of water in it. Do you have tree branches above it? Could be washing of them also.


----------



## Camden

The switch just flipped up here. It was barely coming down 5 minutes ago and now it's dumping.


----------



## ryde307

Hwavy snow in chanhassen now


----------



## SSS Inc.

Looks like its trying to change here as well and mix of pellets and snow now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

djagusch;1592759 said:


> I've seen that before when it has a lot of water in it. Do you have tree branches above it? Could be washing of them also.


No branches, wide open. Thought for a minute it had something to do with the wood boards leaching but they are dry on their face and it was like that in the middle too.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

Groundforcemn;1592744 said:


> From NWS facebook page 20 minutes ago...
> 
> US National Weather Service Twin Cities Minnesota
> Dual-polarization radar information indicates that much of the precipitation moving north toward the Twin Cities metro area continues to partially or completely melt within the clouds around 2000-3000 ft above the ground. This is causing things to reach the ground as sleet and/or freezing rain. However, the radar data indicates mainly snow currently near and west of a line from around St. Cloud to New Ulm.


Welcome to the site Ground Force.



SSS Inc.;1592746 said:


> Theres a lot of moisture yet to potentially come our way. Even if it does this for a couple hours totals could still be pretty good for snow.


EDIT: Heavy sleet coming down in Brooklyn Park.


----------



## Groundforcemn

Thanks for the warm welcome...sitting on the NE side of metro just waiting for anything to fall from the sky...so far.001" from early this morning.


----------



## SSS Inc.

All snow now in S. Mpls. Big giant flakes. Looks more like small snowballs. If it stays as snow I don't think I lost too much to the rain.

All the heavy stuff on the radar is staying in the east half of the state.


----------



## 60Grit

Was snowing really good for about a half hour. Now we're back to listening to the ice pellets. Carver/Jordan 55352


----------



## djagusch

CJ's Outdoor;1592772 said:


> Was snowing really good for about a half hour. Now we're back to listening to the ice pellets. Carver/Jordan 55352


Did it add up to anything?


----------



## MM&L

Switched from heavy snow to ice pellets to freezing rain. 56071.


----------



## MM&L

Here a quick coating


----------



## Green Grass

Snowing hard here along with ice pellets


----------



## mnlefty

SSS Inc.;1592771 said:


> All snow now in S. Mpls. Big giant flakes. Looks more like small snowballs. If it stays as snow I don't think I lost too much to the rain.
> 
> All the heavy stuff on the radar is staying in the east half of the state.


And just like that the flakes are gone and the light rain is back. I've gone back and forth from rain to mix to snow and back about 3 times already in the last half hour.

The good news in my world is the coating of snow early this morning seems to be catching the rain and preventing it from freezing on the surface... It shovels and scrapes off ok, whereas it's making ice on windshields and other places where the snow didn't stick.


----------



## albhb3

all rain in rosemount right now ya guys know its great to live close enough to jump on the sleds and go from the front door but um im not up for a bath


----------



## ringahding1

Light freezing rain in Stillwater


----------



## 60Grit

djagusch;1592775 said:


> Did it add up to anything?


half inch, Its back to snow now. smaller flakes than earlier


----------



## justinsp

Holy big flakes coming down now


----------



## djagusch

Newer short term forecast shows that heavy wet snow and mixture heading north at 30mph. Should be that way till noon.


----------



## AuroraMSP

Huge flakes in Champlin...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Good snows now starting on the north side.


----------



## TKLAWN

I don't think I have ever seen it come down this hard before. Wow


----------



## Semi-Crazy

unit28;1592706 said:


> clean up on isle 5
> 6,7,8 too.
> 
> what's MCD stand for?
> 
> DISCUSSION...THE SFC LOW OVER SW NEB HAS BEGUN TO LIFT NEWD INTO
> CNTRL NEB THE LAST COUPLE OF HOURS. AS THE LOW CONTINUES TO TRACK
> TOWARD NW IA/SRN MN...BAND OF MODERATE TO HEAVY SNOW WILL FILL IN
> ACROSS THE MCD AREA...AS FAVORABLE DEFORMATION ZONE SHIFTS EWD.
> SNOWFALL RATES WILL FIRST INCREASE ACROSS ERN SD INTO SW MN THROUGH
> 15Z THIS MORNING. THEREAFTER...HIGHER RATES/HEAVIER SNOW BAND SHOULD
> PIVOT NORTHWARD TOWARD CENTRAL MN...INCLUDING THE TWIN CITIES METRO
> AREA. AT LEAST SOME WEAK ELEVATED INSTABILITY THROUGH FAVORABLE
> DENDRITIC GROWTH LAYER IS EVIDENT IN FORECAST SOUNDINGS AND RECENT
> LIGHTNING STRIKES ACROSS FAR N-CNTRL IA CONFIRM THIS.


MCD stands form Mid central Dakotas I'm guessing?


----------



## 60Grit

keeps switching back and forth between rain and snow 55352


----------



## cbservicesllc

Maple Grove/Osseo: rain, 5 min of heavy flakes, 5 min of moderate, back to rain...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1592801 said:


> Maple Grove/Osseo: rain, 5 min of heavy flakes, 5 min of moderate, back to rain...


Same thing I'm doing by forest lake.


----------



## qualitycut

Been all ice pellets half inch on the places or didn't melt , no snow at all yet in inver grove


----------



## OC&D

Just got back from a salt call in South Minneapolis. Rain/ice pellet mix as I was driving there, 5 minutes after I got there I had a winter wonderland, as I was leaving it went back to the rain/ice pellet mix. Glad I got through 94 WB when I did, as I was coming back there were 4 accidents over there, one must have been bad going into the tunnel since the Federales had flares out and lanes blocked off.

I think we're in for an interesting 24 hours folks.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Crazy heavy snow again now. Preceded by sleet accumulation.

This will add up quick.

Wait, its a mix, back to snow again. At least its not rain.


----------



## qualitycut

Now it looks like it poring rain out but I think it ice


----------



## MM&L

Huge snow flakes-56071


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1592813 said:


> Now it looks like it poring rain out but I think it ice


That's what I've got......BUCKETS of ice pellets.


----------



## unit28

Semi-Crazy;1592798 said:


> MCD stands form Mid central Dakotas I'm guessing?


sounds like that would be the right answer.
Thanks 
edit...wait a sec, if that's not the right answer {could be}
this would be next best guess "mesoscale discussion" MCD
Just got back in and found their map


----------



## Groundforcemn

I just learned how to shovel snow properly on Fox 9 from Trainer Chad. Guess I have to stretch out and wait 30 minutes in the morning before I start to shovel so I don't suffer from a heart attack.


----------



## Semi-Crazy

Groundforcemn;1592830 said:


> I just learned how to shovel snow properly on Fox 9 from Trainer Chad. Guess I have to stretch out and wait 30 minutes in the morning before I start to shovel so I don't suffer from a heart attack.


<-----personally I'm a firm believer in the "teach your kids how to shovel properly"program!


----------



## Semi-Crazy

unit28;1592825 said:


> sounds like that would be the right answer.
> Thanks
> edit...wait a sec, if that's not the right answer {could be}
> this would be next best guess "mesoscale discussion" MCD
> Just got back in and found their map


well, despite what I tell the kids, I can't know EVERYTHING!lol


----------



## mnlefty

Just got really bright here and everything has quit for a bit... kind of eerie... and since my last post an hour ago it's changed over and back another 3-4 times. Hasn't done anything the same for more than 5 minutes at a time.


----------



## Janko78

Very heavy snowfall coming down now 55341. Huge flakes very wet! Adding up quick!


----------



## SSS Inc.

If I don't get at a minimum of two slushy inches I will be upset. :angry: I have got the strangest mixed bag I have ever seen. I think its raining now. Not checking anymore though just guessing.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1592849 said:


> If I don't get at a minimum of two slushy inches I will be upset. :angry: I have got the strangest mixed bag I have ever seen. I think its raining now. Not checking anymore though just guessing.


give it time you will Thumbs Up


----------



## mnlefty

SSS Inc.;1592849 said:


> If I don't get at a minimum of two slushy inches I will be upset. :angry:


Don't worry, you'll get that... Your boy PD is shaping up for an "I told you so" yet...


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1592849 said:


> If I don't get at a minimum of two slushy inches I will be upset. :angry: I have got the strangest mixed bag I have ever seen. I think its raining now. Not checking anymore though just guessing.


Keep the faith.:salute:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Thanks everyone! I feel better now. Thumbs Up If it would just make a final change to snow we could still see several inches. Lots yet to come that I see anyway, not including anything that may happen tonight.

BTW: The ice pellets are dancing on my deck again.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Slightly over 1 inch of this mixed bag accumulation in Maple Grove/Osseo... Currently back to freezing rain...


----------



## Janko78

CB- "Are you not entertained"!!! LOL :laughing:

C ya shortly!


----------



## qualitycut

Finally the first flakes are falling and its coming down


----------



## OC&D

I'm back to ice pellets after a bit of a lull in the action.

I think I'm going to head up to Northern Salt and get a load before they run out. I think I'm going to need it.


----------



## mnlefty

I've got a little more than 1/2" of accumulation, and it's getting really heavy. It snows and starts stacking up, then the rain compacts it now it's snowing as hard as it has all morning so far, but I'm expecting to see it mix back within the next 5 min


----------



## qualitycut

Well I lied it looked like snow I went outside and its just that much ice coming down


----------



## scott3430

Nothing here but some freezing rain so far. Gonna change to snow sometime in the afternoon.


----------



## PremierL&L

Got over 2 inches in new germany.


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1592875 said:


> Well I lied it looked like snow I went outside and its just that much ice coming down


It's a good thing we're in the snow _and_ ice business, because at this point I'll have plenty to do even if it stopped now! Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

Ok now I have actual snow falling in igh


----------



## SSS Inc.

mnlefty;1592874 said:


> I've got a little more than 1/2" of accumulation, and it's getting really heavy. It snows and starts stacking up, then the rain compacts it now it's snowing as hard as it has all morning so far, but I'm expecting to see it mix back within the next 5 min


Pretty intense over here as well. Since we're practically neighbors I'll let you report when it goes back to rain. As soon as I read your next post it will be rain here as well.


----------



## olsonbro

It's raining ice pellets in white bear lake. Just a coating of snow so far.


----------



## unit28

I like orange radar echo's.....


----------



## IDST

Whiteout here now 55426


----------



## mnlefty

SSS Inc.;1592880 said:


> Pretty intense over here as well. Since we're practically neighbors I'll let you report when it goes back to rain. As soon as I read your next post it will be rain here as well.


Well knock on wood we might have seen the permanent changeover... still snowing hard and it seems to me if the snow line is now all the way down towards Quality in IGH we'll be staying snow for awhile.

The only thing I see that might worry the guys who want big numbers is working in from the SW... I don't know the ins and outs or the technicalities of it all but it sure looks like the dreaded "dry slot" working our way from Worthington to almost Mankato already. At present pace and direction we could potentially dry up by maybe 2pm until the wrap gets us on the way out later this evening? Should stack up quick even by 2 at current pace though.


----------



## banonea

It was snowing good here in Rochester (55901) for about a min, now its lighten up. I hope it changes soon, tired of all the rain:realmad:


----------



## Ranger620

Without actually getting off the couch it looks like I have an inch to 1 - 1/2" here in corcoran. Waiting an hr then going out to scrape what I can


----------



## CityGuy

holy f is it snow hard here. I can't see the truck off the deck.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1592908 said:


> holy f is it snow hard here. I can't see the truck off the deck.


I can't even see the deck lol


----------



## SSS Inc.

All these mid-day updates from NWS Hard to keep up. J/k 

Are they ever going to give an update for the rest of the day and tonight???


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1592910 said:


> I can't even see the deck lol


That's because you don't have a deck!


----------



## djagusch

SSS Inc.;1592912 said:


> All these mid-day updates from NWS Hard to keep up. J/k
> 
> Are they ever going to give an update for the rest of the day and tonight???


They gave another short term forecast at 11 saying a break would occur metro and sout about 2pm.

But yes I would wish they would update possible snow totals.


----------



## SSS Inc.

djagusch;1592917 said:


> They gave another short term forecast at 11 saying a break would occur metro and sout about 2pm.
> 
> But yes I would wish they would update possible snow totals.


I'll have to search around, didn't see the short term on my area's page.


----------



## mnlefty

SSS Inc.;1592918 said:


> I'll have to search around, didn't see the short term on my area's page.


I never saw it either... I use Edina when looking for a local on NWS. Funny that they mentioned 2 o'clock... I was guessing at that on my own... have since seen P. Hammer tweet the same.


----------



## djagusch

SSS Inc.;1592918 said:


> I'll have to search around, didn't see the short term on my area's page.


When you are on your cities page. There is "NWS Twin Cities/Chanhassen" in a orange color. Right to the side of the red hazadous watch stuff. Click the orange writing and look at the box below the temp.


----------



## qualitycut

I now have .5 of total accumulation and its letting up a bit


----------



## unit28

this mother is ripping some pwats out of Corpus


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1592926 said:


> I now have .5 of total accumulation and its letting up a bit


expected I've ran through 3"

good luck


----------



## qualitycut

Idk if its just packing down that much or what's going on.


----------



## BossPlow614

Anyone heading out after the band that the backside is just north of Mankato on radar, moves through? Depending on how much weve received anyway.


----------



## Ranger620

EmJayDub;1592933 said:


> Anyone heading out after the band that the backside is just north of Mankato on radar, moves through? Depending on how much weve received anyway.


Im going in a few min. Hit the retail stores get the drive lanes looking good


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

EmJayDub;1592933 said:


> Anyone heading out after the band that the backside is just north of Mankato on radar, moves through? Depending on how much weve received anyway.


I'm sending my guys out.

The back side snow should be fluffier (cooler) and would like to get this scraped up.


----------



## SSS Inc.

We'll be headed out at two or so and get retail, hotel, and possibly all of our apartments before hopefully we get a little more tonight.


----------



## qualitycut

Sss what u have up there

I was hoping to get two pushes but Idk now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I know I'll send.my.guys out on an inch, then we will end up with 1/2" tonight, that's will be my luck.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1592941 said:


> Sss what u have up there
> 
> I was hoping to get two pushes but Idk now


I've got slightly over an inch. That doesn't include the 3/8" or so of snow/ice/rain combo from earlier today. I shoveled all that off before the snow kicked in. If this keeps up until 2 or a little later I should have 2.5" maybe.

I'm hoping something comes through tonight so we can do whatever we get done this afternoon twice.


----------



## albhb3

so much for that major storm we were going to have snowing pretty good down here now


----------



## MM&L

Sss where are located?


----------



## ryde307

Im in mpls st louis park area. Its heavy stuff forsure. Somewhere around 1 -1.5"


----------



## SSS Inc.

MM&L;1592960 said:


> Sss where are located?


South mpls. NW from the airport about a mile or two.


----------



## qualitycut

I now have just over 1in


----------



## MM&L

K I am getting 2-2.25 in prior lake


----------



## banonea

now I got nothing here (55901)
:crying:


----------



## banonea

Now this is how you make chicken soup out of chicken ****.....
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...56840827.53567.265897506841052&type=1&theater


----------



## CityGuy

close to 3 on the parking lot here.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Got really intense again. Almost 1.5" now(not including junk this morning). That was quick.


----------



## Camden

6"+ up here. I've got two guys out and I'm on my way out the door to join them. Good luck guys!


----------



## mnlefty

qualitycut;1592941 said:


> Sss what u have up there
> 
> I was hoping to get two pushes but Idk now


FWIW I just got a tweet back from J. Sebesta when I asked him about timing and amts of wrap around...

He said 1-3" between sunset and sunrise, with most of it before midnight...


----------



## MM&L

snow tapering off in 56071


----------



## Green Grass

I am in Minnetrista and we are at about the 1" an hour rate now


----------



## scott3430

Turned to snow here - 15 minutes ago. Coming down like crazy now.


----------



## qualitycut

What are you guys in the imideate metro thinking for your residentials that have around 1.5-2 in right now


----------



## olsonbro

My residential a are going to be plowed this afternoon and overnight, I want to clean off this slush crap before it has a chance to freeze. I think it's going to pay off clearing this stuff off this afternoon. My tractors are going to run about 3pm


----------



## SSS Inc.

Your residentials are kind of like our apartments. We are going to hit those just in case we get something decent tonight. I don't think they want 5"+ in the morning.

I found a spot I hadn't shoveled and its over 2" now. I might hit 3+ here by 2:30 if it lasts that long.


----------



## mnlefty

olsonbro;1592988 said:


> My residential a are going to be plowed this afternoon and overnight, I want to clean off this slush crap before it has a chance to freeze. I think it's going to pay off clearing this stuff off this afternoon. My tractors are going to run about 3pm


Same here, I'm rolling in about an hour. I'll run it through once and see what time it is and what the radar looks like for the second trip... hopefully hold out on rd 2 until the real stuff is done... sounds like light stuff and flurries could really linger so can't wait forever.


----------



## qualitycut

I'm kinda torn. Idk if people will bi##h if I do them twice or not.


----------



## qualitycut

If we end up with 3 in or more I'm going 2 times.


----------



## IDST

We b plowunf


----------



## mnlefty

SSS Inc.;1592992 said:


> I found a spot I hadn't shoveled and its over 2" now. I might hit 3+ here by 2:30 if it lasts that long.


Accumulation is really slowing just now, and there's only one little blob of green down towards Lakeville... I think it's basically done until it starts wrapping out.


----------



## olsonbro

I think it could easily be a 3 run storm for resi. One this afternoon, one at 3am so there clean for 7am people going to work, and the third run at noon tomorrow for final clean up and city plow ridge clean up. Hoping the city plows their side roads by lunch tomorrow!


----------



## justinsp

Im in Plymouth and have 2.25 inches. Going to hit resi's as soon as this break comes. Looks like within the hour based on radar if it continues straight north


----------



## SSS Inc.

mnlefty;1592999 said:


> Accumulation is really slowing just now, and there's only one little blob of green down towards Lakeville... I think it's basically done until it starts wrapping out.


I hoping that Lakeville stuff hangs together. For no reason other than I like snow. Heading out in 20 minutes.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Why can't people stay home?


----------



## OC&D

I just got through shoveling my walks. I had a good 2-2.25" including the ice pellet crap. I was able to clean right down to the pavement, so that was nice.

I'm debating on what I should do as well. I'll see what this afternoon brings and maybe I'll do some preliminary cleanup and get the ice crap pushed off which should make for an easy push later. I'm hoping that it doesn't linger past about 2 or 3 AM because I would easily be able to push everything off again, shake some salt, and that should take care of this storm altogether unless we get some more tomorrow during the day.


----------



## qualitycut

All I know is this is the crap that when you backdrag it leaves the nice .5 in layer underneath


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1593006 said:


> Why can't people stay home?


Hey, it's really important to get out, go to church, have brunch, and stop at the grocery store and maybe a quick run to Target, particularly when the roads are so nice!


----------



## ryde307

We are finishing opening things that are open today. Around 2.5" Minnetonka st louis park area slowing down. Sending everyone out around 10 get it all done by morning. Then any clean uo tomorrow night.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1593006 said:


> Why can't people stay home?


Because we work in the snow and Ice industry :laughing:


----------



## Semi-Crazy

got 3.75 of a combination of snow and sleet on the driveway here. Been decent solid snow for an hour or so now though.Thumbs Up


----------



## Greenery

5 inches here. 55373


----------



## mnlefty

Looks like the "timeout" line is 494 and moving north... I'm off to make a run through, good luck to all.


----------



## qualitycut

Well I went from 2.5 down to 2in hmm


----------



## qualitycut

Nws just posted on FB maybe another inch


----------



## Semi-Crazy

got 4.75 now,still falling big flakes, wet and heavy, phone should start ringing soon!


----------



## SSS Inc.

OK this snow sucks. The job I'm on is plowing like 12".


----------



## OC&D

All is calm here now. I'm going to eat some leftover pizza then head out to see what I can get done.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Is it done?


----------



## CityGuy

Warning is over now in advisory


----------



## OC&D

Polarismalibu;1593100 said:


> Is it done?


For the moment. Another 1"-2" tonight though.


----------



## Green Grass

We got 3-4to around lake Minnetonka


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My new account that I posted about yesterday has heated ramps to the underground parking garage.

Completely dry.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Well that's nice.


----------



## ringahding1

2" in Stillwater
One of my commercial accounts said I got a complaint as I went to sign off my time plowing there. A customer told the manager I was using "Hand Gestures". 
Well this is true, I was merely waving them to pass me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone want to shoot me a quote to haul snow from 700 block of Washington Ave. N. In Minneapolis?


----------



## unit28

all abord trhe clipper train...Thumbs Up

THE ECMWF AND GFS HAVE COME INTO DECENT
AGREEMENT ON THAT FEATURE... WITH THE ECMWF SHIFTING NORTHEAST
MORE IN LINE WITH THE GFS. THE CLIPPER NECESSITATES SOME POPS FROM
THURSDAY INTO EARLY FRIDAY... THEN IT LOOKS TO TURN MUCH COLDER
FOR THE WEEKEND AS ARCTIC AIR DROPS INTO THE REGION ONCE AGAIN.
THAT ARCTIC AIRMASS... *ALONG WITH ANOTHER ALBERTA CLIPPER OR
TWO... *CURRENTLY LOOKS LIKE IT WILL HANG AROUND FOR MUCH OF THE
SUBSEQUENT WEEK... WITH THE ECMWF AND GFS SHOWING REMARKABLE
AGREEMENT THROUGH 240 HOURS.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1593175 said:


> My new account that I posted about yesterday has heated ramps to the underground parking garage.
> 
> Completely dry.


no shovelsing?
awesome!


----------



## BossPlow614

does anyone have a measurable official amount for Maple Grove?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1593207 said:


> no shovelsing?
> awesome!


Gotta shovel everything, including the courtyard.

Don't have to plow the parking ramp.


----------



## SSS Inc.

We're all done with what we needed to do. Wrap around stuff looks like it might hit us tonight. Showing up ok on radar already. Holding off on the rest until we know for sure. I was at 1-2 tonight, now its 1-3.


----------



## qualitycut

I decided to do everything before it freezes its tough pushing


----------



## unit28

EmJayDub;1593213 said:


> does anyone have a measurable official amount for Maple Grove?


posted at 340pm,
may not include all and may snow more in some places etc etc etc

SNOW REPORTS LISTED BY AMOUNT

INCHES LOCATION ST COUNTY TIME
------ ----------------------- -- -------------- -------
12.00 3 W DONNELLY MN STEVENS 0337 PM
9.00 LOWRY MN POPE 1238 PM
8.60 MURDOCK MN SWIFT 0237 PM
8.50 7 S HILLMAN MN MORRISON 0310 PM
8.00 BRANDON MN DOUGLAS 1229 PM
7.50 1 N SARTELL MN STEARNS 0243 PM
7.00 2 N SAUK CENTRE MN STEARNS 0244 PM
7.00 SAUK RAPIDS MN BENTON 0128 PM
6.00 2 W FOLEY MN BENTON 0233 PM
5.00 DARWIN MN MEEKER 0224 PM
5.00 ANNANDALE MN WRIGHT 1242 PM
5.00 SACRED HEART MN RENVILLE 1154 AM
4.90 LONG PRAIRIE MN TODD 1250 PM
4.50 ISANTI MN ISANTI 0328 PM
4.50 RAMSEY MN ANOKA 0130 PM
4.00 1 ESE CAMBRIDGE MN ISANTI 0330 PM
4.00 **** RAPIDS MN ANOKA 0230 PM
4.00 ST CLOUD MN STEARNS 1200 PM
3.50 CARVER MN CARVER 0200 PM
3.00 MOTLEY MN MORRISON 0120 PM
3.00 MONTEVIDEO MN CHIPPEWA 1204 PM
3.00 LITTLE FALLS MN MORRISON 1142 AM
2.80 2 NNW ELK RIVER MN SHERBURNE 1220 PM
2.50 GREEN ISLE MN SIBLEY 0241 PM
2.50 WACONIA MN CARVER 0100 PM
2.50 MAHTOMEDI MN WASHINGTON 1235 PM
2.00 1 SE FRIDLEY MN ANOKA 0210 PM
2.00 INVER GROVE HEIGHTS MN DAKOTA 0103 PM
2.00 2 WNW RICHFIELD MN HENNEPIN 0100 PM
2.00 LAKEVILLE MN DAKOTA 0100 PM
2.00 CHANHASSEN MN CARVER 1200 PM


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1593221 said:


> its tough pushing


I'm glad I'm not the only one that thought that. Talked to a couple of our other guys and they said it was pretty easy and right down to the blacktop. Not me. Maybe its the Blizzards we're using. I have a few long pushes and I would get about half way and be stopped. Pretty sad for a just a few inches.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1593221 said:


> I decided to do everything before it freezes its tough pushing


got a few southern {fridley}resi's barking at me to hold off.
It'll look like I expect it to when I'm done and won't bother me
at all.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1593214 said:


> Gotta shovel everything, including the courtyard.
> 
> Don't have to plow the parking ramp.


When I first moved here in 06 I worked for TTalberg,
did as many courtyards as a man ever wanted to.

Mostly down 3 flights of stairs and 8k a piece... courtyards 
make me twitchy


----------



## unit28

Albert Lea reporting .01 current precip
Red Wing .05.................""
.03 maple lake

Not seeing much out there


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1593225 said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one that thought that. Talked to a couple of our other guys and they said it was pretty easy and right down to the blacktop. Not me. Maybe its the Blizzards we're using. I have a few long pushes and I would get about half way and be stopped. Pretty sad for a just a few inches.


I'm using a blizzard also I think the edges are catchin in scoop .


----------



## olsonbro

Our drivers are reporting that its hard to push, but it's cleaning down to pavement really well. I think we all made the right decision to roll this afternoon. Even though I have 4 inch triggers for open ups. Clearing this afternoon should save a ton of labor and truck hrs over night and tomorrow.


----------



## unit28

near 35* more snizzle coming before a little bit of snow


----------



## MM&L

Any thoughts on how much snow the metro are will see overnight?


----------



## djagusch

When is the overnight suppose to start and end? Guessing the stuff south metro isn't the end of it.


----------



## qualitycut

How much more snow ya thinking?


----------



## SSS Inc.

NWS on my weather radio said around 2" (1-3" on the web for me), Dave Dahl said 2-4", Channel 4 said snow but I missed the totals. That first band that is rain right now supposedly isn't part of the wrap around. Wouldn't mind 1.5"+ so we can do what we did again. Regardless I'm kind of planning on going back out around 2-2:30.


Oh yeah, and go Gophers!


----------



## AuroraMSP

SSS Inc.;1593225 said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one that thought that. Talked to a couple of our other guys and they said it was pretty easy and right down to the blacktop. Not me. Maybe its the Blizzards we're using. I have a few long pushes and I would get about half way and be stopped. Pretty sad for a just a few inches.


I use Blizzard and plow in the **** Rapids area. I was able to take long runs with no problem. It was cutting right to the blacktop as well.


----------



## AuroraMSP

unit28;1593228 said:


> When I first moved here in 06 I worked for TTalberg,
> did as many courtyards as a man ever wanted to.
> 
> Mostly down 3 flights of stairs and 8k a piece... courtyards
> make me twitchy


Were some of those in Brooklyn Center?


----------



## qualitycut

I looks like its already shooting north


----------



## unit28

That lil band is disapearing. reaperaing on my radar
Fog is lifting up at a good pace now.

it's there but have to wait for the right temps
I knew it'd be warm this weekend just not this late in the weekend

band's mostly have .01 to .04 precip tops. and lasting for 12 hrs.
I'm not waiting 12 hrs to get another slushy inch.

KMSP AND KRNH WILL BE ON THE
EDGE OF THE PRECIPITATION EARLY THIS EVENING. COULD SEE A LITTLE
*RAIN EARLY ON...BUT AS THE LOW MOVES EAST...WINDS WILL BECOME MORE
NORTHERLY WITH FALLING TEMPERATURES ALONG WITH LIGHT SNOW*
SPREADING IN FROM THE WEST. OVERNIGHT ACCUMULATION IN THE 1 TO 2
INCH RANGE.


----------



## qualitycut

It's poring out in eagen


----------



## unit28

AuroraMSP;1593314 said:


> Were some of those in Brooklyn Center?


sorry I don't think so.
I know a few guys run there.
I can start digging for something that way
if someone else hasn't chimed in before I can


----------



## SSS Inc.

Same thing here. Looks like a few flakes or something mixing in as well.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Steady rain now


----------



## AuroraMSP

unit28;1593329 said:


> sorry I don't think so.
> I know a few guys run there.
> I can start digging for something that way
> if someone else hasn't chimed in before I can


I was asking cause I did some work for Talberg back then over Brooklyn Center way. I know there was some courtyards there that guys had to shovel.


----------



## unit28

AuroraMSP;1593359 said:


> I was asking cause I did some work for Talberg back then over Brooklyn Center way. I know there was some courtyards there that guys had to shovel.


oh ok...duh me.

No, my son and I worked maple grove


----------



## unit28

WV imagrey shows that it's shearing out Eastward,
but it's got a tail end attached further south/SW


----------



## SSS Inc.

Its transitioned to almost all snow here already. A few icy things mixed in. hope it stays like that.


----------



## unit28

hopefully see a changeover when these higher temps are out of the picture


----------



## mnglocker

Sleet in maple plain. 55328


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1593401 said:


> Its transitioned to almost all snow here already. A few icy things mixed in. hope it stays like that.


ok good, thought there was a wrench
stuck in the snow machine somewhere


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Don't you people have more to do than post on here??? There's snow in them there parking lots!!


----------



## CityGuy

waiting for a salt load in line before heading out.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1593427 said:


> Don't you people have more to do than post on here??? There's snow in them there parking lots!!


I got tired and quit. Just waiting for the whole thing to spin out of here.


----------



## ryde307

Sending everyone out at 10 was hoping to catch the night snow. The weather reports still keep saying 1-3" I don't see it really.


----------



## unit28

I bet by 6am there's going to be a good band round here
can I say that without really gambling?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yeah, I've got 3.5 more lots that we haven't hit yet that will be open in the morning. Figured we need to start again around midnight.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1593433 said:


> I got tired and quit. Just waiting for the whole thing to spin out of here.


seriously, I heard one report saying another two days with a dusting
for the rest accumulation


----------



## qualitycut

Only thing good about this is the piles softened up and are pushing back


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1593445 said:


> seriously, I heard one report saying another two days with a dusting
> for the rest accumulation


I'm not waiting two days!!. But I think we might wait until two or so just to make sure we get whatever we can. Its coming down really good right now, all snow. It looks like it wants to spin off into wisconsin but maybe it will just sit on me for a few hours. Not sure when anyone west of the metro will see anything.

NWS Tabular forecast show Definate snow between Midnight into tomorrow morning.


----------



## unit28

Cambridge was showing light snow at 8.
I'm barely counting flakes


----------



## Polarismalibu

If anyone need help with anything I have two trucks available. 612-590-8057


----------



## qualitycut

Everything falling here is melting from all the rain


----------



## ryde307

We only plowed the sites that were open today. Tonight we will hit everything else. Hoping to catch anything that is or will still fall tonight in the process.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1593481 said:


> If anyone need help with anything I have two trucks available. 612-590-8057


Where do you plow?


----------



## unit28

good band of prcp on a 12Z map
can't verify it but I've seen it on another map too,
looks a bit south- but heck, who knows


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1593497 said:


> Where do you plow?


Anywhere in the metro basically.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1593500 said:


> good band of prcp on a 12Z map
> can't verify it but I've seen it on another map too,
> looks a bit south- but heck, who knows


Looks be pointed right at me. Maybe thats what nws is anticipating. Still snowing good here. It is sticking but we don't exactly have any bare pavement on my street like they do over by Qaulity. But I do have about 1/4-3/8 so far on the deck. I'm right on the edge of this thing though.


----------



## qualitycut

I'm over in st Paul and it has slowed to a real light flurry


----------



## unit28

That's a recent updated map from the evenings 00z run
I also saw it on one of the GFS maps two days ago.
I think it was but I look at to many to remember

Earlier NWS discussions said if the slop wasn't an issue
you guys would have had around an additional 3" earlier today


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1593497 said:


> Where do you plow?


Do you need some help?


----------



## qualitycut

So how much more we going to get ?


----------



## SSS Inc.

I finally figured out why a whole bunch of Chinese guys were shooting fire crackers off at one of our properties earlier tonight. Happy Chinese new year everyone! The year of the snake. Can't clean that one up until 2 a.m. I suspect.

I have no idea how much Quality. Dave Dahl I think said a couple more, nws hasn't backed off of a couple. Waiting for Ian's forecast.


----------



## qualitycut

Could you post what he said please.


----------



## Advantage

It got nasty here real fast this afternoon. A couple pushes on a lot of stuff already. Hard to tell with all the drifting but I'd say we'll end up with 8-10". Time for a truck nap.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1593550 said:


> Could you post what he said please.


Ian said possibly 1-2". And he also talked about the polar plunge.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1593569 said:


> Ian said possibly 1-2". And he also talked about the polar plunge.


Ha doesn't suprise me. Thx


----------



## OC&D

Well, I've been through stuff once except my crumby apartments and one restaurant that'll be open until 2. Snowing lightly here now over by Calhoun and has been for a while.


----------



## mnlefty

Jerrid on 11 says coating to an inch additional, maybe... most of the accumulation is done.


----------



## Green Grass

Time to take a nap and get up at 2 to run back and check on everything.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamel did you smash up a Plow truck?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We are filling up the trucks, eating at Perkins and starting over.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Is it just me or is she about done?


----------



## qualitycut

I don't see more than a dusting


----------



## carkey351

just got done with my 50 mile route (only 5 stops too). and have been plowing since 6pm. Had to pull 1 car out, shovel 1 car out and ended up plowing some roads just to get to people's houses...maybe close to a foot of snow and its still coming. The old duramax sure pushes snow though, only had the truck stuck 2 times in 2 years, each time was from trying to stack too high...Plows weren't even running up here so it was a good game getting from place to place; really.

Glad to hear things tapered off down in the cities; maybe y'all will get some salting in after you're done plowing.

I apologize ahead of time for the slightly incoherent post. been up since 4am and getting tired.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We're blowing this MF'r UP!!!!


----------



## Camden

One of my guys took down a street light. He even managed to shear off the concrete base. The electrician who came out said it took A LOT of force to break it. I have pics that I'll share eventually. Back to work...


----------



## BossPlow614

Does anyone else hate marking stakes on resi driveways when you have to pile the snow in their yard?


----------



## Janko78

Can anyone plow a lot in new Brighton for me? I've been through it once, but it got about 3/4" on that last band. I'm not sure I'll get there by 6am. Please call me 952-220-8066 Jeff. Thanks guys!


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1593675 said:


> We're blowing this MF'r UP!!!!


I think the winds might blow em down looking sw of st cloud its filling in


----------



## OC&D

I see blue yet out West, will it amount to anything? I figure I may as well go out and plow everything that needs it, salt, and let her buck.


----------



## qualitycut

Well some of my resis will have a 1/4 inch in them tomorrow see how many calls I get. It took way longer than normal and glad I did it before it froze.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1593632 said:


> We are filling up the trucks, eating at Perkins and starting over.


We were over at the Maple Grove Perkins, there must of been 20 snow plow operators eating.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

Camden;1593684 said:


> One of my guys took down a street light. He even managed to shear off the concrete base. The electrician who came out said it took A LOT of force to break it. I have pics that I'll share eventually. Back to work...


Was it on 94? Some guy took one out in St. Paul, was layed across the shoulder.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Moderate snow Minneapolis just as I finish


----------



## Green Grass

Barely snowing in Waconia.


----------



## unit28

winds will be coming up starting around 9am up to 40 mph
temps coming down a bit
here we are at 6am

Happy New Year


----------



## Green Grass

unit28;1593733 said:


> winds will be coming up starting around 9am up to 40 mph
> temps coming down a bit
> here we are at 6am
> 
> Happy New Year


So you are saying that it will get a little breezy later.


----------



## djagusch

SSS Inc.;1593726 said:


> Moderate snow Minneapolis just as I finish


How much overnight would you say came down? Only seen a dusting so far but north branch is snowing good enough that to coat the nice cleared lots they once had.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Nothing came down like I told you an hour ago.


----------



## unit28

Green Grass;1593734 said:


> So you are saying that it will get a little breezy later.


I'm thinking that it'll start picking up around 9
The heavier band of precip the models were forecasting
is a little more north


----------



## unit28

ground blizzard now west mn


----------



## olsonbro

Anything we plowed early this morning and salted is easily staying pavement today so far. I think even if we get flurries through noon the lots are going to stay wet until tonight. Might have to run the salt trucks again. 
Snow storm is wrapping up for us quickly, day shift is in to handle service calls, and I'm off to bed.....


----------



## mnglocker

A picture from a friend of mine north of Fargo from this morning.


----------



## Camden

Our official total came to 9.6". Unless the measurement was taken at 2 o'clock yesterday afternoon, that total is 4" low. I needed my loader to get into several accounts...I don't even need my loader when I plow cell tower roads so that's saying something.

Anyway, I'm off to bed. I've got carnage pics to share later.


----------



## ryde307

I have a few as well. A guy forgot the box on the 550 was up and decided to drive under a patient drop off area at a clinic. The building won but has some damage to prove it. Not fun.
Other than that it was ok. Heavy stuff but got it all done and ran a bunch of extra walk and lot salting this morning. Started at 9PM last night after working the day shift also and just got home. Time to sleep for a bit.
Salt delivery this afternoon and back out to scrap salt and start moving snow piles.


----------



## 60Grit

ryde307;1593926 said:


> I have a few as well. A guy forgot the box on the 550 was up and decided to drive under a patient drop off area at a clinic. The building won but has some damage to prove it. Not fun.
> Other than that it was ok. Heavy stuff but got it all done and ran a bunch of extra walk and lot salting this morning. Started at 9PM last night after working the day shift also and just got home. Time to sleep for a bit.
> Salt delivery this afternoon and back out to scrap salt and start moving snow piles.


heard your also loving garbage trucks as well.

Guy jacked up one of my truck boxes on the first of those clippers that came last week.


----------



## ryde307

Yes anither truck lost a fight to a garbage truck last week also. I put pics in my pic thread of that one.


----------



## banonea

I know this is not the right place for this but I need to put a tranny in my truck now so I wanted to see if I can sell this quick.
I have a 3 year old western flow pro 2 for sale. It is built to be a hitch mount so it can be used on any truck. It will hold about 100lb of product. It has a conveyor and spreads anything you put in it. I spread salt/sand for the most part, but it will spread bulk or bagged salt as well. I just put new belts on it. It has a light mounted on the drivers side for better visibility when spreading, I just undercoated/rhino lined the entire frame. It has a sight window in the side for viewing your remaining salt or salt/sand. It has a plastic removable top. I have it set up on a toggle switch because the adjustable controller burned out and they are $400.00. It works great that way, but I do have a controller from another sander I will throw in on the sale. I am asking $1500.00 firm.Feel free to email me at [email protected] for pic, I tried to upload them and it wont let me. we could do something like meeting part way if that would help. It works great, I just bought a new western tornado and do not need it


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1594125 said:


> Yes anither truck lost a fight to a garbage truck last week also. I put pics in my pic thread of that one.


What's it under?


----------



## ryde307

Ryde picture thread I think


----------



## OC&D

Well that whole thing kinda sucked.


----------



## qualitycut

I just finished up my day after stuff the whole round took me and extra 3 hrs. Kept coming to a stop on the forward pushes and the shoveling was horrible. Went through close to twice the amount of gas as normal also.


----------



## BossPlow614

I burned way more fuel than normal also. I did end up doing the lot for Janko78 after I was done but I burned a full tank, normally I'll go through half tank at most! Just filled up for $3.54 before it jumped to $3.69, $98  Way too much, a month ago gas was under $3!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1594183 said:


> I just finished up my day after stuff the whole round took me and extra 3 hrs. Kept coming to a stop on the forward pushes and the shoveling was horrible. Went through close to twice the amount of gas as normal also.


Me too. Had to get running starts on the last few jobs that had longer runs. On just a few inches I tend to leave my wings out all the time. Had to bring them in a lot yesterday, really slowed me down. Convinced me even more how productive the Blizzard plows are.


----------



## qualitycut

EmJayDub;1594236 said:


> I burned way more fuel than normal also. I did end up doing the lot for Janko78 after I was done but I burned a full tank, normally I'll go through half tank at most! Just filled up for $3.54 before it jumped to $3.69, $98  Way too much, a month ago gas was under $3!


I just filled up for 4.19 a gallon yesterday was 3.99


----------



## BossPlow614

Diesel? The south metro is always more expensive for fuel than up here.


----------



## ryde307

Ooops


----------



## ryde307

Then yesterday while opening things up this guy decides to back his car in right in front of me and park. He backed in looked at me layed his seat back and went to sleep. I almost just pushed his car into the pile.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Put another dent in the truck.

At least it's close to one I did last week so I can say it was the same time, one deductible.

Last house of this storm, 2 miles from home, just want to go to bed. 

What do I do??? Backdrag the garage, back the 75' out the drive, turn around, back up the drive and miss the approach. Buried my truck into the culvert.


----------



## mnlefty

ryde307;1594267 said:


> Then yesterday while opening things up this guy decides to back his car in right in front of me and park. He backed in looked at me layed his seat back and went to sleep. I almost just pushed his car into the pile.


Man I would have a tough time with that kind of stuff... not like there aren't idiots interfering with my resi stuff, but at least it's usually the homeowners own stupidity. I would be so tempted to pile all around him to the point where he had to climb over it just to see where he was.


----------



## TKLAWN

So it's agreed that snonami ORKPO blows @??.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Took out my tranny in my 1 ton dump today. What a money making day. I guess it goes in hand with the biz.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1594308 said:


> Took out my tranny in my 1 ton dump today. What a money making day. I guess it goes in hand with the biz.


I know that feeling. There is a guy in cannon falls that rebuilds trannys and dose a great job. He is building mine as we speak


----------



## banonea

Trying to sell a sander right now to help pay for it


----------



## albhb3

Master transmission in rosemount also does a great job


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1594316 said:


> I know that feeling. There is a guy in cannon falls that rebuilds trannys and dose a great job. He is building mine as we speak


Is be all over that sander if it wasn't for this. What's he charging? My repair guy is looking for a good used one. Truck is a 97


----------



## banonea

I got a 04 2500 hd and it is costing me 2100 that builds it ro snow plowing spec with a hell of a shift kit, all the updates checking the transfer case and installing a update steel ring in the tail shaft of the transfer case and installing it. 1day turn around. 
97 what?


----------



## ryde307

Tsi in st Louis park is good also.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ryde,

If that happened after about 30 hours of plowing I probably would have beat the heck out of his window until he moved. What an idiot. The best I came up with this storm was a guy that decided to park his long *** truck right behind another long *** truck leaving his long *** truck blocking a majority of one of the aisles at a property I do. I tried to get through but missed it by a few inches. Ample parking 50' away.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1594336 said:


> I got a 04 2500 hd and it is costing me 2100 that builds it ro snow plowing spec with a hell of a shift kit, all the updates checking the transfer case and installing a update steel ring in the tail shaft of the transfer case and installing it. 1day turn around.
> 97 what?


97 Chevy 1 ton dump, with the beloved 6.5. They thought around 2800 with installation and putting in a heavy duty one.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1594330 said:


> Is be all over that sander if it wasn't for this. What's he charging? My repair guy is looking for a good used one. Truck is a 97


Ihave found 2 real good trannys on Craigs list for around 300.00 to 500.00 used


----------



## banonea

507 - 263 -0262 is the number for the tranny shop in cannon Falls


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1594351 said:


> Ihave found 2 real good trannys on Craigs list for around 300.00 to 500.00 used


I'll have to check it out


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I had a guy repairing the front passenger brake on an early 2000's Camero in a parking lot of one of my McD's.

He then left, car sitting there, and I SOOOOO wanted to push snow into that wheel well.


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1594351 said:


> Ihave found 2 real good trannys on Craigs list for around 300.00 to 500.00 used


I bet you did.:laughing:


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1594392 said:


> I bet you did.:laughing:


Alright, alright, alright...... no picking on me lol


----------



## banonea

I did get a real good one for the ford plow truck I sold. Still on the road and plowing away...... glad thebdam thing is gone.


----------



## banonea

Thisbhas not been my year for transmission. ....


----------



## banonea

Yep and it just hit me.......... walked right into that


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1594394 said:


> Alright, alright, alright...... no picking on me lol


Sorry, It was too easy.


----------



## banonea

At this point, all you can do is laugh


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1594413 said:


> At this point, all you can do is laugh


Now you have to spell transmission in every post to avoid further jokes. Trust me I've been there where you just buy something and something else blows up. Not fun, I hope it all works out for you which I'm sure it will.


----------



## banonea

True. I caint complain, I put my truck I places god didn't intend goats to go and it has never failed me yet. The transmission is still shifting and working great, but it is throwing a slipping code and a torque converternot locking code. From what I have been told, it is a precursor to the transmission going. Even if the transmission was good, you don't rip it out with 1560000 on it to do just a torque converter


----------



## Polarismalibu

ryde307;1594267 said:


> Then yesterday while opening things up this guy decides to back his car in right in front of me and park. He backed in looked at me layed his seat back and went to sleep. I almost just pushed his car into the pile.


I had that happen on my last lot, everything was plowed except the one row of parking spaces and of course some idiot has to go pull in front of me and start eating. He high tailed it out of there after I pushed up behind his car 3 times. It's the same guy that did this a few times before like he this its funny.


----------



## SSS Inc.

About five years ago I had a couple guys walk from across the street over to two cars on a small lot I was plowing. They stood there talking for a while and all I had left was where they were parked. I asked them nicely if they could move sometime before morning. They told me to work on something else and I said where you are parked is all I have left. They didn't move and I proceeded to "aggressively" plow within inches of their cars. Well it turned out they were undercover cops! Threatened to bring me into the station after I proceeded to ask them why they just didn't move their cars ten feet over. I actually was able to get them to understand why I was upset and thought they were being ridiculous. They did move but you never know who you're dealing with.


----------



## Ranger620

Slow game but the wild finally got the scoreless game over. First goal for brozniak


----------



## banonea

So what do people think of the snow they are talking about for thu, fri, sat this week


----------



## qualitycut

Kstps weather story has snow next Monday and Wednesday then and active jet stream and are saying a more typical march with about 10 in I know its a long way out but sounds good!


----------



## IDST

Just got done with everything. Now just a kittle salting and billing to do


----------



## unit28

1145 am cst mon feb 11 2013...updated


...storm total snowfall amounts...

...location... ...time... ...amount...
Millerville (douglas) 829 am feb 11 14.0 in
carlos 3sw (douglas mn) 800 am feb 11 13.0 in
glenwood (pope mn) 845 pm feb 10 12.0 in
donnelly 3w (stevens mn) 337 pm feb 10 12.0 in
little falls 1 n (morrison mn) 731 am feb 11 11.8 in
montevideo 1sw (lac qui parle mn) 700 am feb 11 11.0 in
morris (stevens mn) 800 am feb 11 11.0 in
benson 1sse (swift mn) 700 am feb 11 10.5 in
3 n alexandria (douglas mn) 800 am feb 11 10.1 in
1 wsw little falls (morrison mn) 700 am feb 11 10.0 in
motley (morrison mn) 730 pm feb 10 10.0 in
granite falls (chippewa mn) 446 pm feb 10 10.0 in
1 sw swanville (todd mn) 630 am feb 11 9.5 in
7 s hillman (morrison mn) 915 pm feb 10 9.5 in
3 wsw princeton (sherburne mn) 600 am feb 11 8.5 in
st augusta (stearns mn) 633 pm feb 10 8.5 in
sauk rapids (benton mn) 715 pm feb 10 8.5 in
4 wsw spicer (kandiyohi mn) 700 am feb 11 8.2 in
st cloud state university 700 am feb 11 8.1 in
willmar 2n (kandiyohi mn) 600 am feb 11 7.9 in
melrose (stearns mn) 700 am feb 11 7.5 in
long prairie (todd mn) 600 am feb 11 7.4 in
cold spring (stearns mn) 700 am feb 11 7.2 in
rice (benton mn) 700 am feb 11 7.0 in
milaca (mille lacs mn) 730 am feb 11 7.0 in
kimball 3n (stearns mn) 600 am feb 11 6.8 in
st. Cloud (stearns mn) 600 am feb 11 6.7 in
sacred heart (renville mn) 930 pm feb 10 6.3 in
weyerhaeuser 2 (rusk wi) 700 am feb 11 6.0 in
vesta (redwood) 1003 am feb 11 6.0 in
1 ssw saint michael (wright mn) 800 am feb 11 5.8 in
3 se orrock (sherburne mn) 700 am feb 11 5.3 in
5 se lake lillian (renville mn) 630 am feb 11 5.1 in
montevideo (chippewa mn) 700 am feb 11 5.0 in
cambridge 2ssw (isanti mn) 626 am feb 11 5.0 in
rush city (chisago mn) 807 am feb 11 4.7 in
3 n cambridge (isanti mn) 700 am feb 11 4.6 in
watertown (carver mn) 700 am feb 11 4.6 in
redwood falls (redwood mn) 530 am feb 11 4.5 in
forest lake 5ne (chisago mn) 700 am feb 11 4.5 in
chaska 2nw (carver mn) 600 am feb 11 4.3 in
faribault (rice mn) 700 am feb 11 4.0 in
1 ene inver grove height (dakota) 700 am feb 11 4.0 in
andover 1n (anoka mn) 700 am feb 11 4.0 in
chanhassen 2sw (carver mn) 700 am feb 11 3.7 in
chanhassen (carver mn) 600 am feb 11 3.5 in
measured at the nws office.
2 se chetek (barron wi) 700 am feb 11 3.5 in
1 wsw carver (carver mn) 700 am feb 11 3.5 in
springfield (brown mn) 1145 am feb 11 3.5 in
glencoe (mcleod mn) 800 am feb 11 3.3 in
hamburg (carver mn) 800 am feb 11 3.2 in
1 n maple grove (hennepin mn) 800 am feb 11 3.2 in
5 sw long lake (hennepin mn) 500 am feb 11 3.2 in
ham lake 3sse (anoka mn) 700 am feb 11 3.1 in
1 wsw edina (hennepin mn) 716 am feb 11 3.1 in
1 wsw little canada (ramsey mn) 700 am feb 11 3.1 in
5 se balsam lake (polk wi) 700 am feb 11 3.0 in
3 ese eden prairie (hennepin mn) 849 am feb 11 3.0 in
hastings lock and dam 2 (dakota mn) 600 am feb 11 3.0 in
2 nnw richfield (hennepin mn) 700 am feb 11 2.8 in
2 wsw prior lake (scott mn) 600 am feb 11 2.8 in
1 wsw golden valley (hennepin mn) 700 am feb 11 2.8 in
waconia (carver mn) 700 am feb 11 2.8 in
new prague (scott mn) 700 am feb 11 2.7 in
crystal 2 nnw (hennepin) 700 am feb 11 2.7 in
2 ese cameron (barron wi) 700 am feb 11 2.6 in
1 ne woodbury (washington mn) 700 am feb 11 2.6 in
jordan 1sw (scott mn) 530 am feb 11 2.5 in
3 ene montgomery (rice mn) 515 am feb 11 2.5 in
1 sw river falls (pierce wi) 730 am feb 11 2.5 in
1 wnw prescott (pierce wi) 800 am feb 11 2.5 in
3 ese saint louis park 700 am feb 11 2.5 in
minneapolis (hennepin mn) 600 am feb 11 2.3 in
measured at the msp airport.
2 nnw springfield (brown mn) 700 am feb 11 2.2 in
1 ene owatonna (steele mn) 630 am feb 11 2.1 in
red wing dam 3 (goodhue mn) 533 am feb 11 2.0 in
1 w veseli (rice mn) 500 am feb 11 2.0 in
1 ene elk mound (dunn wi) 700 am feb 11 2.0 in
stanley (chippewa wi) 700 am feb 11 2.0 in
roberts wwtp (st. Croix wi) 800 am feb 11 1.7 in
new ulm 3se (nicollet mn) 630 am feb 11 1.6 in
bloomer (chippewa wi) 800 am feb 11 1.5 in
4 w cornell (chippewa wi) 800 am feb 11 1.5 in
1 ne fairmont (martin mn) 700 am feb 11 1.5 in
jim falls 3nw (chippewa wi) 530 am feb 11 1.5 in
red wing (goodhue mn) 800 am feb 11 1.4 in
eau claire (eau claire) 600 am feb 11 1.4 in
4 e nerstrand (goodhue mn) 800 am feb 11 1.1 in
wells (faribault mn) 800 am feb 11 1.0 in
albert lea 3 se (freeborn mn) 800 am feb 11 1.0 in
chippewa falls (chippewa wi) 800 am feb 11 1.0 in
blue earth 1s (faribault mn) 800 am feb 11 0.7 in
ellendale (steele mn) 700 am feb 11 0.7 in


observations are collected from a variety of sources with varying
equipment and exposures. Not all data listed is considered official. The
national weather service thanks its private and public partners for
providing us with this data.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1594579 said:


> Kstps weather story has snow next Monday and Wednesday then and active jet stream and are saying a more typical march with about 10 in I know its a long way out but sounds good!


So much for the ground hog thery


----------



## Camden

unit28;1594847 said:


> 1145 am cst mon feb 11 2013...updated
> 
> ...storm total snowfall amounts...
> 
> ...location... ...time... ...amount...
> 
> little falls 1 n (morrison mn) 731 am feb 11 11.8 in
> 1 wsw little falls (morrison mn) 700 am feb 11 10.0 in
> motley (morrison mn) 730 pm feb 10 10.0 in
> 1 sw swanville (todd mn) 630 am feb 11 9.5 in


I have accounts in those locations and I'm going with 13" in LF, Motley had 12" and Swanville is accurate.


----------



## mnlefty

qualitycut;1594579 said:


> Kstps weather story has snow next Monday and Wednesday then and active jet stream and are saying a more typical march with about 10 in I know its a long way out but sounds good!


Kstp also had 6-10" through the metro 2 hours before the snow started Sunday morning...


----------



## SSS Inc.

mnlefty;1594884 said:


> Kstp also had 6-10" through the metro 2 hours before the snow started Sunday morning...


So did everyone else. NWS had me at 5-8 until they finally updated when the main area was done. Plenty of moisture .64" if it had just stayed all snow.

I going with 20"+ in March finishing the year at 58.6"


----------



## unit28

march does look interesting from here...

I'm also looking at around the 19th of Feb for a good storm. However that may be a bit to far south

What I see comparing the ecm {left} vs GFS {right}

the isobars with the same temperatures are wide in about the same places, circled in yellow. 
And then with an East flow they both get pinched at the same point moving east into IA.
The gradients of cold air vs warm air might grab the moisture,raise the dew points making this a good point of contention around Feb 19th or so.

Using the GFS, you can see a good ridge of Siberian cold air pooling up over AK,
That may happen starting the next wek, Ridging might be in place allowing the cold air to really build. 
And when the ridge starts to break down in a few weeks we'll be at least having temps cold in march.
If I count 53 days from Feb 10th, March could go out like a Lion with another big one....eh?


----------



## unit28

Camden;1594877 said:


> I have accounts in those locations and I'm going with 13" in LF, Motley had 12" and Swanville is accurate.


Probably a silly question, but

I'm wondering if some of the locations were affected from drifting.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1594892 said:


> *So did everyone else*. NWS had me at 5-8 until they finally updated when the main area was done. Plenty of moisture .64" if it had just stayed all snow.
> 
> I going with 20"+ in March finishing the year at 58.6"


looking at post 12061 that's what I was thinking too


----------



## banonea

unit28;1594952 said:


> march does look interesting from here...
> 
> I'm also looking at around the 19th of Feb for a good storm. However that may be a bit to far south
> 
> What I see comparing the ecm {left} vs GFS {right}
> 
> the isobars with the same temperatures are wide in about the same places, circled in yellow.
> And then with an East flow they both get pinched at the same point moving east into IA.
> The gradients of cold air vs warm air might grab the moisture,raise the dew points making this a good point of contention around Feb 19th or so.
> 
> Using the GFS, you can see a good ridge of Siberian cold air pooling up over AK,
> That may happen starting the next wek, Ridging might be in place allowing the cold air to really build.
> And when the ridge starts to break down in a few weeks we'll be at least having temps cold in march.
> If I count 53 days from Feb 10th, March could go out like a Lion with another big one....eh?


I like the "going South" thing:redbouncepayupThumbs Up Please tell me it will hit the Rochester area


----------



## unit28

banonea;1594977 said:


> I like the "going South" thing:redbouncepayupThumbs Up Please tell me it will hit the Rochester area


"I'm Guessing" it could. 
Around the 22nd it shows the barro line deep enough

edit...
New NWS discs update going into next week,
kind of talking about it now.

MODELS WANT TO BEGIN TO DEVELOP MORE OF A SPLIT FLOW REGIME INTO
EARLY NEXT WEEK...WITH THE FIM AND EC HOLDING ANY SIGNIFICANT SNOW
TO THE NORTH AND SOUTH OF THE AREA.


----------



## banonea

unit28;1594990 said:


> "I'm Guessing" it could.
> Around the 22nd it shows the barro line deep enough
> 
> edit...
> New NWS discs update going into next week,
> kind of talking about it now.
> 
> MODELS WANT TO BEGIN TO DEVELOP MORE OF A SPLIT FLOW REGIME INTO
> EARLY NEXT WEEK...WITH THE FIM AND EC HOLDING ANY SIGNIFICANT SNOW
> TO THE NORTH AND SOUTH OF THE AREA.


I will take any hopeThumbs Up


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1594869 said:


> So much for the ground hog thery


any luck with the trans?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1595016 said:


> any luck with the trans?


Waiting for them to check it out and see exactly what's going on.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1595033 said:


> Waiting for them to check it out and see exactly what's going on.


What happen exactly?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Went to back up, went a few feet and made a bang. I was at a snow pile so I couldn't go forward. It's tight in reverse. I can feel it go in. Also when in overdrive, I can only go 45 or so, otherwise the rpms are screaming.


----------



## banonea

Yep, its junk. Had the same thing happen snapped the ourput shaft


----------



## unit28

what about the Torq Converter being the issue?


----------



## banonea

It could be but untess the trans has low miles, it dosen't make sence to replace the converter and not rebuild the trans


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Mine is a 97 with 122,000 miles. All original as far as I know. I'm guessing its time for a rebuild.


----------



## banonea

Thats the situation I am in now, my problem is my converter but I got 156, 000 on my 04 Silverado and I am HARD on my truck.


----------



## banonea

It is also the reason I am trying to sell the sander so fast. It would help me allot


----------



## unit28

well I can tell you that being rough on the vehicle has a lot to do with it.
I had an 01 F250 and brought it up from Tx...it hated MN and broke the 2nd gear not to long after moving here.

Got a really good built trans from Johns Auto. pd $800

Oh, and I wasn't the problem , my kids were


----------



## banonea

unit28;1595080 said:


> well I can tell you that being rough on the vehicle has a lot to do with it.
> I had an 01 F250 and brought it up from Tx...it hated MN and broke the 2nd gear not to long after moving here.
> 
> Got a really good built trans from Johns Auto.
> 
> Oh, and I wasn't the problem , my kids were


Ya, glad I dont have them.
I learned from a trans guy that even though it is a 3/4 or 1 tone or bigger, it is not built for the abuse of snow plowing unlwss it is ordered that way from the dealer. Dosen't mean that they won't work for a long time, but it wasn't ment to. ...


----------



## unit28

same way with driving in high altitude
Not sure what my mechanic in TX always messed with.
But anytime we went to the Mountains in Wyo, he would always adjust something.
some kind of sensor I guess.

The only thing I would have to worry about is vapor lock or something like that.
I could be just driving along and the truck would start to overheat.
So I would pul;l over roll the windows down {being in the summer time} and crank the heater up.
Worked like a charm every time to bring the temps back to normal.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just left Northern Salt.

They have 7 cars unloaded, another 11 by the end of the week. GET YOUR SALT NOW!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1595050 said:


> Went to back up, went a few feet and made a bang. I was at a snow pile so I couldn't go forward. It's tight in reverse. I can feel it go in. Also when in overdrive, I can only go 45 or so, otherwise the rpms are screaming.


I had the same thing happen on a 2000 Silverado about ten years ago, it was the reverse band in the transmission had broke. If I remember correctly it was a relatively minor fix and didn't cost as much as I thought it would.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1595151 said:


> I had the same thing happen on a 2000 Silverado about ten years ago, it was the reverse band in the transmission had broke. If I remember correctly it was a relatively minor fix and didn't cost as much as I thought it would.


Just got off the phone with mechanic. Gears are messed up in it. It won't even roll backwards in neutral. Putting a rebuilt heavy duty transmission in. 
has a 3 year 100000 mile warranty. Close to 2700.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1595185 said:


> Just got off the phone with mechanic. Gears are messed up in it. It won't even roll backwards in neutral. Putting a rebuilt heavy duty transmission in.
> has a 3 year 100000 mile warranty. Close to 2700.


Yikes! Atleast it has a warranty.


----------



## unit28

https://store.johnsauto.com/


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

On that property I posted I picked up last week, the sidewalks are solid ice from the builder / construction walking on the all winter.

The property owner is concerned about using salt on them to melt the ice.

What options do I have??

I know I can sand, which I will, but does anyone have a product I can use on new concrete?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1595258 said:


> On that property I posted I picked up last week, the sidewalks are solid ice from the builder / construction walking on the all winter.
> 
> The property owner is concerned about using salt on them to melt the ice.
> 
> What options do I have??
> 
> I know I can sand, which I will, but does anyone have a product I can use on new concrete?


These all say safe on concrete and vegetation?
https://www.gertens.com/wholesale/snow-ice-control.htm


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I use the ThawMaster and PowerThaw through JDL.

I've had an issue at one property, but feel it was a poor job with the concrete rather than an issue with using the PowerThaw.


----------



## unit28

good call on the 2-4" snowfall amount SSS,

NWS mentions some of the prcp amounts look higher in some of the outliers.
Totals could be near 2" to 3" for the duration Wed/Th clipper system.

I looked today and figure 2.5 isn't out of the question IMO.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1595293 said:


> good call on the 2-4" snowfall amount SSS,
> 
> NWS mentions some of the prcp amounts look higher in some of the outliers.
> Totals could be near 2" to 3" for the duration Wed/Th clipper system.
> 
> I looked today and figure 2.5 isn't out of the question IMO.


Lets hope it happens(it sounds like it will stay north mostly). I was pretty sure at the time I posted that nobody wanted to hear it being in the midst of a "storm". If it happens I suppose that would be considered a good guess. The Navy thinks it might happen. NOGAPS....... Looking back at all those clippers only a few stayed on the projected track.


----------



## unit28

chris schafer is in the the pool!

This is what I saw earlier
2-14-13/6ZNam, 3hrpcp, 5kmb
deformation zone showing something M,M goooood.


----------



## ryde307

Heading out to haul some lots in Mpls in an hr our so. Then have a bigger one to haul tomorrow night. Was hoping tomorrow might miss to get things done but looks like we will just add to it and haul on Thur.


----------



## AuroraMSP

If anyone needs help hauling, I'm done with my hauling and have a large tandem ready to go.


----------



## ryde307

AuroraMSP;1595407 said:


> If anyone needs help hauling, I'm done with my hauling and have a large tandem ready to go.


I believe we have things covered well but PM me your info and a hourly rate should we need some more help in the next day or two or in the future. Thanks


----------



## CityGuy

ryde is that you on facebook friending me?


----------



## Martinson9

How do you hit a school with a plow truck so hard that the school is closed for 2 weeks?


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1595258 said:


> On that property I posted I picked up last week, the sidewalks are solid ice from the builder / construction walking on the all winter.
> 
> The property owner is concerned about using salt on them to melt the ice.
> 
> What options do I have??
> 
> I know I can sand, which I will, but does anyone have a product I can use on new concrete?


Print this out and show it to him:

_"Sodium chloride: Sodium chloride has little or no effect on properly air entrained concrete but will damage plants and corrode metal. "_

From the PCA:

http://www.cement.org/tech/faq_deicers.asp


----------



## ryde307

Hamelfire;1595427 said:


> ryde is that you on facebook friending me?


Dont think I did. I friended a few businesses the other day but all were out of state I think.


----------



## OC&D

unit28;1594952 said:


> march does look interesting from here...
> 
> I'm also looking at around the 19th of Feb for a good storm. However that may be a bit to far south


I really hope you're wrong. I'm leaving for Vegas on the morning of the 19th and returning on the 23rd. I don't want any snow while I'm gone. I've got people to cover my accounts, but I'm a bit of a control freak, and I'm always paranoid that the sh!t will hit the fan while I'm gone and I'll lose accounts that I've had for 20 years.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Martinson9;1595445 said:


> How do you hit a school with a plow truck so hard that the school is closed for 2 weeks?


Maybe plowing the front sidewalk and take out the main entrance?? Or probably more take out the electrical.


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;1595450 said:


> Dont think I did. I friended a few businesses the other day but all were out of state I think.


ok seen in your pic thread that you are part of EFD? And someone from EFD is trying to friend me. Someone named Pat M


----------



## waterboy

AuroraMSP;1595407 said:


> If anyone needs help hauling, I'm done with my hauling and have a large tandem ready to go.


Would like a tandem, no way to load it though.


----------



## unit28

OC&D;1595454 said:


> I really hope you're wrong. I'm leaving for Vegas on the morning of the 19th and returning on the 23rd. I don't want any snow while I'm gone. I've got people to cover my accounts, but I'm a bit of a control freak, and I'm always paranoid that the sh!t will hit the fan while I'm gone and I'll lose accounts that I've had for 20 years.


From over the years, I can tell you that customer loyalty is alot different nowadays.
Since the turn of the new millenium vs the 1900's things are not the same.

Back in the 1900's I could go on vacation, come back to a complete quagmire, lose
75% of my business and get it right back with a nice phone call.
Todays customers get a fleck of inconsistancy in scheduled production , and they lose all sense off reality. The technology in the hands of non mouth breathers only provides a false veil such as a comforting security blanket.

I can go on about supervisors who decided it was to hot to show up for work others not wanting to work when it just rained and even more stories on the irrigation side when water mains get broken on site at medical facilities....yep,
all when I've gone on vacation.

Other than that just ask me if I can control the weather, heck I can't predict it 100% of the time either. So please plan accordingly, cuz I hope it snows , but just for my sake


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1595464 said:


> ok seen in your pic thread that you are part of EFD? And someone from EFD is trying to friend me. Someone named Pat M


That is not Ryde


----------



## ryde307

Hamelfire;1595464 said:


> ok seen in your pic thread that you are part of EFD? And someone from EFD is trying to friend me. Someone named Pat M


I know pat pretty well. My name is joe


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1595348 said:


> chris schafer is in the the pool!
> 
> This is what I saw earlier
> 2-14-13/6ZNam, 3hrpcp, 5kmb
> deformation zone showing something M,M goooood.


If we could just get the ratios up we would have it. I miss 30:1:crying:


----------



## ryde307

OC&D;1595454 said:


> I really hope you're wrong. I'm leaving for Vegas on the morning of the 19th and returning on the 23rd. I don't want any snow while I'm gone. I've got people to cover my accounts, but I'm a bit of a control freak, and I'm always paranoid that the sh!t will hit the fan while I'm gone and I'll lose accounts that I've had for 20 years.


I left for vegas and it snowed everyday. Thats the trick everyone needs to take turns going to vegas.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We better not get it. My main plow guy just called and bailed on me. No notice, no "hey, I can work through the weekend" just "hey, thought I'd let you know I start a new job tomorrow and I can plow from 7 pm to midnight if you need me".

I still question why I hire people.


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1595555 said:


> I left for vegas and it snowed everyday. Thats the trick everyone needs to take turns going to vegas.


Haven't been to Vegas is 8 years but I might give it try if it helps. I don't leave town much anymore but when I did it always snowed. One time I went to northern Wis. to visit the in-laws and returned to find out it snow 3 out of 4 nights.(Kind of the like the clipper train we had last week) This was before smartphones and such to monitor the weather. I've finally realized I have about a 5 day window between seasons to leave and the kids are in school so it doesn't happen. Summer......forget about it.


----------



## ryde307

Conexpo in vegas next march everyone should go


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;1595548 said:


> I know pat pretty well. My name is joe


Well you got some nice looking pics. I see you have a few of Wilber and Gator.


----------



## ryde307

Yep another guy we work with a fair amount knows them well. I dont really. 
Thanks in regards to pics.
Pat is our new training chief and also works for gertsen sp? fire restoration. That could be why he found you. He also organizes a lot if fire dept hockey events.


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;1595612 said:


> Yep another guy we work with a fair amount knows them well. I dont really.
> Thanks in regards to pics.
> Pat is our new training chief and also works for gertsen sp? fire restoration. That could be why he found you. He also organizes a lot if fire dept hockey events.


sign me up for that


----------



## ryde307

Pm me your info I will pass it along they do a fair amount of them each year. They just had a boot hockey tourney last friday I think there was 8 depts. They do a few on skates as well.


----------



## waterboy

Anyone interested in hauling? Huron/94 to your own dump site or dump site in Plymouth off of 55-494. I am figuring 20-30 10' dump truck loads.


----------



## qualitycut

Nws upped me to 1-2 from less than a half inch for tomorrow.


----------



## ryde307

waterboy;1595635 said:


> Anyone interested in hauling? Huron/94 to your own dump site or dump site in Plymouth off of 55-494. I am figuring 20-30 10' dump truck loads.


I think sss is in your area and has hauling capabilities. If he or someone else cliser cant help pm me and I will give you my nunber and we can probably.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1595637 said:


> Nws upped me to 1-2 from less than a half inch for tomorrow.


I know , right.

Sorry I didn't show that bit of modified
Arctic air pulled in with. Plus the clipper cyclooic rotation on the nose.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1595557 said:


> We better not get it. My main plow guy just called and bailed on me. No notice, no "hey, I can work through the weekend" just "hey, thought I'd let you know I start a new job tomorrow and I can plow from 7 pm to midnight if you need me".
> 
> I still question why I hire people.


Well tonight into thurs they bumped us upto 1 to 3" so that may not be good.

I just picked up a shoveler who plowed in the past. Might be able to work something out there. He grew up in chisago city so he knows the area well.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1595552 said:


> If we could just get the ratios up we would have it. I miss 30:1:crying:


Agstack saying they'll be modifying their forecast totals in a bit @ 1-3 now
Phammer Man said 1-2 W/some 3" spots

During the Orkan, when I posted the cold air was coming into MT. is still in place. The clipper will be picking that up like a scoop ...along with the cold air off the snow pack in western MN. The heavies went as far as to St Cloud where 8" fell

Bano...be ready for possible 1-2 into Th.

And again the temp roller coaster continues, sure we won't see 30-1 here either.
But if what apears to be an Siberian ridge breaks open, and all at once, 
we could see it in an old fashion way with a few days of moderate snow. 
That's depending where the baro line is at the time.


----------



## TKLAWN

With a high temp of 36 today I don't see much adding up on pavement. I'm just trying to convince myself it's not going to snow.


----------



## AuroraMSP

waterboy;1595483 said:


> Would like a tandem, no way to load it though.


I can bring a S300 to load it if needed.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1595805 said:


> With a high temp of 36 today I don't see much adding up on pavement. I'm just trying to convince myself it's not going to snow.


Dave Dahl just said heaviest snows now are right over the cities.

John Dee has us squarely in the 1-4" shade with 4"+ not too far to the NW, NWS says heavier snows in WI.


----------



## unit28

you may be right TK, the other thing is the potential for shearing, and high convection
with a tornado watch somewhere.

If it all falls as snow on me, I'm guessing a possiblity of 1.8" to 2.5" for the duration.

Two maps, one is 12 hr precip the other is wind in the mid layer. Since the wind is strong with a pinch point , maybe a tornado supercell may form somewhere....just a wild guess.


----------



## AuroraMSP

Champlin has pre treated


----------



## banonea

unit28;1595685 said:


> Agstack saying they'll be modifying their forecast totals in a bit @ 1-3 now
> Phammer Man said 1-2 W/some 3" spots
> 
> During the Orkan, when I posted the cold air was coming into MT. is still in place. The clipper will be picking that up like a scoop ...along with the cold air off the snow pack in western MN. The heavies went as far as to St Cloud where 8" fell
> 
> Bano...be ready for possible 1-2 into Th.
> 
> And again the temp roller coaster continues, sure we won't see 30-1 here either.
> But if what apears to be an Siberian ridge breaks open, and all at once,
> we could see it in an old fashion way with a few days of moderate snow.
> That's depending where the baro line is at the time.


thank you for the info I greatly appreciated it. I just drop my truck off in Cannon Falls get the transmission replaced it started to do some real hard shifting last night my fear is to have a drop right in the middle of a big ass snow storm


----------



## Camden

waterboy;1595635 said:


> Anyone interested in hauling? Huron/94 to your own dump site or dump site in Plymouth off of 55-494. I am figuring 20-30 10' dump truck loads.


What's your target price for this? Assuming it's 30 loads.


----------



## banonea

What time do you think unit?


----------



## unit28

I'm in the field working so I can't say.
Last I saw nws said before 3amyour location looks close to either so I'm just saying watch temps
For snow or tornados...._)


----------



## banonea

unit28;1595891 said:


> I'm in the field working so I can't say.
> Last I saw nws said before 3amyour location looks close to either so I'm just saying watch temps
> For snow or tornados...._)


I will go for the snow thank you =)


----------



## waterboy

Camden;1595883 said:


> What's your target price for this? Assuming it's 30 loads.


T&M, no cap

Decision was made to try and do it in house. Thanks for the offers and if it doesnt work out I know where to find people.


----------



## Camden

waterboy;1595907 said:


> T&M, no cap
> 
> Decision was made to try and do it in house. Thanks for the offers and if it doesnt work out I know where to find people.


No problem. Let me know if you still need someone. If it's slow up here I can come down and take care of it.


----------



## Green Grass

Stupid month of February! Well off to the DMV


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Forecast Discussion from NWS says 2" at the airport by daybreak.

VSBYS MAINLY 2SM WITH PERIODS OF 3/4SM IN THE EVENING. CURRENT THINKING IS 2 INCHES OF SNOW ACCUMULATION AT THE AIRFIELD BY DAYBREAK THURSDAY. THERE IS A SMALL...BUT GROWING CHANCE...THAT SNOW MAY LINGER OR RETURN ON THURSDAY...ADDING TO THE ACCUMULATION.a


----------



## BossPlow614

Great, and my truck is at the body shop & they don't know whether it'll be done today or tmrw.


----------



## Green Grass

EmJayDub;1595977 said:


> Great, and my truck is at the body shop & they don't know whether it'll be done today or tmrw.


Better tell them to hurry!


----------



## qualitycut

EmJayDub;1595977 said:


> Great, and my truck is at the body shop & they don't know whether it'll be done today or tmrw.


Should have waited till summer. Your going to be pissed if you ding it up again.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

EmJayDub;1595977 said:


> Great, and my truck is at the body shop & they don't know whether it'll be done today or tmrw.


I wait until I'm ready to get rid of the truck. Nothing like fixing a tailgate, just to back into something the next year.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1595996 said:


> I wait until I'm ready to get rid of the truck. Nothing like fixing a tailgate, just to back into something the next year.


I just try to not back into things.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1595974 said:


> Forecast Discussion from NWS says 2" at the airport by daybreak.
> 
> VSBYS MAINLY 2SM WITH PERIODS OF 3/4SM IN THE EVENING. CURRENT THINKING IS 2 INCHES OF SNOW ACCUMULATION AT THE AIRFIELD BY DAYBREAK THURSDAY. THERE IS A SMALL...BUT GROWING CHANCE...THAT SNOW MAY LINGER OR RETURN ON THURSDAY...ADDING TO THE ACCUMULATION.a


That sounds perfect for me. Everytime the say 94 and points north like they had on the weather story I get plowable snow to the south by the airport.


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1596008 said:


> That sounds perfect for me. Everytime the say 94 and points north like they had on the weather story I get plowable snow to the south by the airport.


I hope it gets all the way down south to me.... but I hope they gwt the transmission in my truck done today or I will half ro use the back up truck


----------



## Camden

If any of you guys know of someone selling a decent truck that I could use as a backup unit please let me know. Looking for something from mid-90s and up and my budget is $5k. I'm not brand loyal either so don't worry about that. My current backup truck just isn't reliable enough.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1596011 said:


> I hope it gets all the way down south to me.... but I hope they gwt the transmission in my truck done today or I will half ro use the back up truck


From what it looks like, maybe an inch. Oh well, I'm down a truck and have other stuff going on. Do have a few places to do though.


----------



## banonea

Camden;1596021 said:


> If any of you guys know of someone selling a decent truck that I could use as a backup unit please let me know. Looking for something from mid-90s and up and my budget is $5k. I'm not brand loyal either so don't worry about that. My current backup truck just isn't reliable enough.


Ware abouts are you there are a few of them in and around Rochester


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1596022 said:


> From what it looks like, maybe an inch. Oh well, I'm down a truck and have other stuff going on. Do have a few places to do though.


You got a truck to handle your accounts?


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1595996 said:


> I wait until I'm ready to get rid of the truck. Nothing like fixing a tailgate, just to back into something the next year.


It wasnt my fault, it was the girl's car that slid into my rear bumper the day of the freezing rain. I'm not one to back into things  knock on wood.


----------



## banonea

EmJayDub;1596036 said:


> It wasnt my fault, it was the girl's car that slid into my rear bumper the day of the freezing rain. I'm not one to back into things  knock on wood.


Hell, I do it all time..... some harder than others =)


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1596028 said:


> You got a truck to handle your accounts?


I have 3, but that one is down for now.


----------



## Camden

banonea;1596025 said:


> Ware abouts are you there are a few of them in and around Rochester


I'm in central MN...north of St. Cloud. Rochester isn't that far away if it's the right deal. What do you have?


----------



## banonea

None of my own I just know there is about 5 or 6 that I have seen with for sale signs on them. There is one on hwy 52 outside of pine island, not sure of the price


----------



## mnlefty

Latest (18z) aviation discussion has backed it down to around an inch with less confidence at MSP...

KMSP...CONFIDENCE WITH SNOW NOT OVERLY HIGH AT MSP...WITH HEAVIEST
SNOW EXPECTED TO REMAIN NORTH. IN ADDITION...GIVEN TEMPS THIS
AFTERNOON...MAY GET MORE OF A RASN MIX WITH ANY PRECIP THAT FALLS
BEFORE 3Z BEFORE ALL SNOW TAKES OVER. ONLY EXPECT ABOUT AN INCH
WITH THIS FIRST ROUND. FOR RETURN OF MVFR SNOW IN THE
MORNING...CONFIDENCE NOT AS HIGH WITH VIS RESTRICTIONS THAT
LOW...BUT DOES LOOK LIKE THERE SHOULD BE PERIODS OF -SN MOST OF THE
DAY THURSDAY WITH COLD ADVECTION.


----------



## unit28

while the first wave is getting sheared up in the divergence the second hasn't stepped foot in the JS
plus we havn't named this storm so I think it's caught up in red tape


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1596008 said:


> That sounds perfect for me. *Everytime the say 94 and points north *like they had on the weather story I get plowable snow to the south by the airport.


welcome to the northland neighbor,

just wondering what you were seeing
looking for now like the 14th might be better from what I see


----------



## djagusch

The winter weather advisory is a really narrow stretch. Just made north branch 2 to 4"s.


----------



## BossPlow614

My truck is done!!!! All stress is now gone!


----------



## unit28

I saw that too djag
Also the HWO' could be confusing,
They put us in the 1-4 or 2-4 depending on which HWO I'm reading, both posted near 115pm

this one I really don't know about....

SOUTH OF INTERSTATE 94 ARE EXPECT TO RANGE FROM A
DUSTING TO 2 INCHES


----------



## unit28

EmJayDub;1596138 said:


> My truck is done!!!! All stress is now gone!


well good luck,

got my TCase and dif fluids changed today,


----------



## SSS Inc.

If you want to believe the 18z NAM the metro gets the bulk of the moisture on the first wave followed by a second wave going south of the metro. If it was all snow 3" wouldn't be out of the question. HMM. I guess I'm in the dusting to 2" range as I am south of 94. I don't know what to think.

Still waiting for the GFS to load on my computer. They had it this morning where NWS is talking about. Right now everything on Radar looks afraid to cross to the North side of 94.


WOW: I'm up to 39*


----------



## BossPlow614

what time is it supposed to start?


----------



## unit28

advisory....


looks to be pooling up there. I' may be a raising my guestimates
any names offerd to the snow gods yet?


----------



## unit28

EmJayDub;1596175 said:


> what time is it supposed to start?


I'm guessing 7ish but a sloppy start


----------



## mnlefty

SSS Inc.;1596163 said:


> Still waiting for the GFS to load on my computer.
> WOW: I'm up to 39*


What site do you use to look at the NAM and GFS? I'm checking them on the Earl Barker page... wxcaster.com Just checking to see if there's something else out there...

I've got 39* as well... I have a feeling this is gonna be a real borderline for me and my 1" resi's. Most of my driveway is wet, and will take some snow before it starts to accumulate. The 20 ft shaded by the house still has skim on it and probably will accumulate from the first flakes. Don't know why, just have a gut feeling there could be right on an inch where it hadn't melted off, under on the stuff that's clean at the moment.

I flat out don't want to go... all seasonal so that's not an issue... just sick of it at the moment.


----------



## CityGuy

Just started here as snow. Just west of Plymouth.


----------



## SSS Inc.

mnlefty;1596185 said:


> What site do you use to look at the NAM and GFS? I'm checking them on the Earl Barker page... wxcaster.com Just checking to see if there's something else out there...
> 
> I've got 39* as well... I have a feeling this is gonna be a real borderline for me and my 1" resi's. Most of my driveway is wet, and will take some snow before it starts to accumulate. The 20 ft shaded by the house still has skim on it and probably will accumulate from the first flakes. Don't know why, just have a gut feeling there could be right on an inch where it hadn't melted off, under on the stuff that's clean at the moment.
> 
> I flat out don't want to go... all seasonal so that's not an issue... just sick of it at the moment.


This is my favorite for easy to see maps. Doesn't calculate snow for you though like on earls. http://weather.cod.edu/forecast/

Unit gave me this a few years ago. Also used regularly as they seem to get the updates much faster. http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~fxg1/ewall.html

This one is a little old school(lots of pop up adds) but its great for shorter time frames of say 3 hours of accumulation. http://wintercast.tripod.com/id14.html


----------



## unit28

this one is the advisory area.?..train loading


----------



## SSS Inc.

Looks like NWS is mirroring th 12z GFS with their advisory. I overlaid the advisory image onto yours. Thanks Photoshop:waving: For what it worth I think they might be wrong.


----------



## TKLAWN

How do the maps relate to snow fall amounts?? Thanks


----------



## qualitycut

Had some flurries here a minute ago


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1596212 said:


> How do the maps relate to snow fall amounts?? Thanks


teal is 2-3"
yellow is 3-4"


----------



## Polarismalibu

Wouldn't the pavement temps be to warm now?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Little flakes but coming down pretty good in **** Rapids


----------



## mn-bob

White Gold coming down in Champlin


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Polarismalibu;1596255 said:


> Wouldn't the pavement temps be to warm now?


I wonder, 39* right now go salt heavy now and sleep tonight?? If it were that easy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Schaffer on 4 says it's all done by 5 am, if not earlier.


----------



## unit28

plenty of slop with the barro line that far north


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1596318 said:


> Schaffer on 4 says it's all done by 5 am, if not earlier.


How much is he saying?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

About 1.5 generally for the cities.

NWS now has me at 3-5" tonight......


----------



## unit28

I think around 1" to 1.4 for y'all
LMN22 beat me to it...


----------



## TKLAWN

Not sure why but now NWS changed my forecast to 1-2 inches. What the.


----------



## unit28

ch5 dude wants to expnd the adv area,

welcome to the N woods....


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1596344 said:


> Not sure why but now NWS changed my forecast to 1-2 inches. What the.


They just upped me to 1-3 and dropped the mention of rain.


----------



## unit28

mid to upper level winds pushing near 100mph from MT
scooping up some of the cold air
Darkest flags=50mph
cold upper air coming from the Far NW territories, 
should pick up speed here later tonight or tomorrow.
should help bring temps down tomorrow


----------



## banonea

unit28;1596365 said:


> mid to upper level winds pushing near 100mph from MT
> scooping up some of the cold air
> Darkest flags=50mph
> cold upper air coming from the Far NW territories,
> should pick up speed here later tonight or tomorrow.
> should help bring temps down tomorrow


Is it still looking like rochester will get hit?


----------



## djagusch

unit28;1596365 said:


> mid to upper level winds pushing near 100mph from MT
> scooping up some of the cold air
> Darkest flags=50mph
> cold upper air coming from the Far NW territories,
> should pick up speed here later tonight or tomorrow.
> should help bring temps down tomorrow


Is that the reasoning of increasing the totals?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The cold air would increase the ratio. The increase in depths.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1596391 said:


> Is it still looking like rochester will get hit?


I'd say maybe an inch or less. I have to much crap to do without doing snow tomorrow.

Sell your spreader yet? How fast and easy is it to hook and unhook? Like if I had it on and wanted to pull a trailer.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1596412 said:


> I'd say maybe an inch or less. I have to much crap to do without doing snow tomorrow.
> 
> Sell your spreader yet? How fast and easy is it to hook and unhook? Like if I had it on and wanted to pull a trailer.


I still hav it. It is set up to go right into the hitch on your truck

It is set right now to a toggle swich but I do have a adjustable speed controler I will give with it. Works great and will run bulk salt or salt /sand. I can send pic if youbsend me your email


----------



## SSS Inc.

Just started snowing good here. 0" so far


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1596425 said:


> Just started snowing good here. 0" so far


It's been snowing for a while here now and it still hasn't started to stick


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1596417 said:


> I still hav it. It is set up to go right into the hitch on your truck
> 
> It is set right now to a toggle swich but I do have a adjustable speed controler I will give with it. Works great and will run bulk salt or salt /sand. I can send pic if youbsend me your email


Sent pm with address


----------



## OC&D

With the timing of this one I hope we get less than 2" if it's not going to stop until 5 AM.

In my perfect reality, it would snow 2.5-3" three times per week at least 3 weeks per month, starting at 6 PM and ending at midnight.

Unfortunately my reality sucks.


----------



## unit28

banonea;1596391 said:


> Is it still looking like rochester will get hit?


off the top of my head maybe 1/2 to 1" through TH still.



djagusch;1596392 said:


> Is that the reasoning of increasing the totals?


I'm guessing the cold surface air will be from Can. The divergence is due South down the pipe. The other surface map shows a gradient that's on a positive NW to SE flow

Both meeting up at my housewesport


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1596425 said:


> Just started snowing good here. 0" so far


I had really light snow in West St. Paul at a little after 4 and it was still going until I got home at 6, nothing sticking though.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1596428 said:


> It's been snowing for a while here now and it still hasn't started to stick


Its staring to stick a little here. The deck is white.


----------



## Ranger620

I got a 1/4"-3/8" in corcoran on my sidewalk with light snow


----------



## unit28

yeah no doubt where it's the coldest will be the highest ratio lq vs. sn
as long as there's a track of precip in the area might as well have a party somewhere.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1596431 said:


> Sent pm with address


Just sent the pic. If you are interested, I can run it so you can see how it works. You can have it installed in about 20 minutes


----------



## SSS Inc.

The snow is winning in my neighborhoodThumbs Up Everything is white now. 

Still have my doubts but we'll find out soon enough I guess.


----------



## qualitycut

It looks like there is 2 more bands coming through?


----------



## BossPlow614

Polarismalibu;1596428 said:


> It's been snowing for a while here now and it still hasn't started to stick


You better get your eyes checked, I'm not too far north and have at least a 1/4"  bring it, hopefully we get 2", when it ends at 5am or even 7am I don't mind. That means the commercials get completed by opening time, and then cleaned up later that night after closing. And my residentials are easier to plow after everyone leaves for work anyway.


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1596464 said:


> It looks like there is 2 more bands coming through?


That's what I'm seeing. The one over us right now appears to be the biggest but I don't see it dropping more than 1/2" before it's past us. There is another over the MN/ND/SD intersection right now but that looks like it's breaking up as it moves towards us. Then I see another in NW SD, maybe that will bring something more substantial.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1596447 said:


> Just sent the pic. If you are interested, I can run it so you can see how it works. You can have it installed in about 20 minutes


Got it. I'll have to look at it tomorrow, as I'm on my phone.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

It's raining down here


----------



## Green Grass

Our sidewalk crew was hard at it hauling snow today.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1596475 said:


> Our sidewalk crew was hard at it hauling snow today.


Teach them young


----------



## unit28

my grandkids were on the roof today shoveling snow off

Guess where they'll be again tomorrow

1" now


----------



## TKLAWN

How much per hour are they getting?


----------



## Polarismalibu

EmJayDub;1596465 said:


> You better get your eyes checked, I'm not too far north and have at least a 1/4"  bring it, hopefully we get 2", when it ends at 5am or even 7am I don't mind. That means the commercials get completed by opening time, and then cleaned up later that night after closing. And my residentials are easier to plow after everyone leaves for work anyway.


There is only a few white spots on the road by my house.


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1596489 said:


> How much per hour are they getting?


I got charged chicken strips for the dump, french fries for one front loader and chocolate milk for the other front end loader.


----------



## Polarismalibu

unit28;1596486 said:


> my grandkids were on the roof today shoveling snow off
> 
> Guess where they'll be again tomorrow
> 
> 1" now


where you at again


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;1596491 said:


> I got charged chicken strips for the dump, french fries for one front loader and chocolate milk for the other front end loader.


Sound like you got off cheap. I subbed out my two daughters to shovel the neighbors sidewalk and I actually have to pay them.


----------



## OC&D

Polarismalibu;1596490 said:


> There is only a few white spots on the road by my house.


Same here in St. Paul. The railing of my deck which was completely void of snow this morning has a light coating probably not even amounting to 1/4".


----------



## unit28

cambridge / isanti


----------



## OC&D

unit28;1596500 said:


> cambridge / isanti


So maybe it will go mostly north this time. SSS's hopes for their serial miscasts will be dashed.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1596475 said:


> Our sidewalk crew was hard at it hauling snow today.


I love it. I had my almost 4 year old son working my plow at our shop the other day. It was fun until afterwards he wanted to sit in every dump truck and on every piece of equipment which is normally great but not when its 20 degrees out and covered in snow. Gotta love when the kids are interested in what you doing.


----------



## unit28

TKLAWN;1596489 said:


> How much per hour are they getting?


we shared a bag of reese's
1 for you two for me deal


----------



## djagusch

Well I'm going to bed and get up at 3:30 and see what's happening.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1596504 said:


> I love it. I had my almost 4 year old son working my plow at our shop the other day. It was fun until afterwards he wanted to sit in every dump truck and on every piece of equipment which is normally great but not when its 20 degrees out and covered in snow. Gotta love when the kids are interested in what you doing.


I remember being 4 and my dad letting me drive the forklift at the igloo plant

That lasted about 2 seconds when I dove the forks into a stack of gaylord box's.
all I can remember is me getting down in a hurry


----------



## Green Grass

unit28;1596506 said:


> we shared a bag of reese's
> 1 for you two for me deal


can I sign up for that deal??


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1596503 said:


> So maybe it will go mostly north this time. SSS's hopes for their serial miscasts will be dashed.


Starting to look that way. But I'm still in the 1-3" range and if I don't get it they will still be wrong. This whole storm doesn't seem to be happening like NWS thought. Even if the totals are right the timing seems off by several hours. I can't get too greedy I guess.


----------



## unit28

Green Grass;1596511 said:


> can I sign up for that deal??


brings a whole new meaning to getting a "sweat deal"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

..........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Redeveloping from St. Cloud ;east across the N. Metro where the advisory is.


----------



## unit28

if it's what I see in WV
I've been trying to post it for the last 30


----------



## Green Grass

just a dusting in Minnetrista


----------



## tacovic

SSS Inc.;1596513 said:


> Starting to look that way. But I'm still in the 1-3" range and if I don't get it they will still be wrong. This whole storm doesn't seem to be happening like NWS thought. Even if the totals are right the timing seems off by several hours. I can't get too greedy I guess.


Does anyone know what the East Metro is expected to get out of this?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Just a dusting in Maple Grove/Osseo too... pavement visible in tire tracks


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1596545 said:


> Redeveloping from St. Cloud ;east across the N. Metro where the advisory is.


Hey now, there's a nice little chunk of that headed right at me. I know it doesn't count but I'm about to lose sight of a hockey puck on the rink so either I have an inch on the ice or its melted into the ice or a combination of the two. Better go check.


----------



## cbservicesllc

It looks like the heavier band is almost rotating to stay south of 94


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1596562 said:


> It looks like the heavier band is almost rotating to stay south of 94


That's what I see as well.

Somewhere on NWS's site they posted that the snow.was shifting about 30 miles south.


----------



## SSS Inc.

1/4"-3/8" on the rink. Puck was half melted in.:realmad: Darn kids.


----------



## Ranger620

Measured with a ruler. I have 1/2" in corcoran on my sidewalk


----------



## andersman02

got about 1/4" maybe a tad more in Burnsville. Looks like itll be like last event....wet slushy mess


----------



## OC&D

At this point I really hope it just fizzles out. I just found out a friend of mine died and I'm really not in the mood to do much of anything.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1596603 said:


> At this point I really hope it just fizzles out. I just found out a friend of mine died and I'm really not in the mood to do much of anything.


Really sorry to hear that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1" in Forest Lake


----------



## unit28

sorry to hear OC,
hang in there


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D, Sorry to hear that. For your sake I hope it misses your area. 

Over here its coming down like crazy. Looks to be staying along and south of 94 again. 1/2"+


----------



## unit28

2" on the ruler, wet sock check


----------



## ryde307

OC&D really sorry to hear that. 
The roads are not even covered here in Chanhassen. I don't see it getting to more than 1/2" at most overnight.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1596617 said:


> 2" on the ruler, wet sock check


You guys north must have got all that when it was raining down here. If this thing keep twisting I'll get there but I'm right on the edge. If it does snow I might have to put my wife in a taxi tomorrow morning for her Lasik appointment.:laughing:

Ryde, Is it snowing by you? Such a skinny band you might miss it by five miles.


----------



## unit28

oh brother...


----------



## Green Grass

OC&D;1596603 said:


> At this point I really hope it just fizzles out. I just found out a friend of mine died and I'm really not in the mood to do much of anything.


Sorry to hear that. Thoughts and prayers


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;1596619 said:


> OC&D really sorry to hear that.
> The roads are not even covered here in Chanhassen. I don't see it getting to more than 1/2" at most overnight.


If we get 2" call and wake me up.


----------



## unit28

My WV views earlier had a lil more surprises lined up in Can. I suspect if it were to keep on track there's more to be had after a lull. 

With it being above freezing surface temps here, we still got all snow.
That was only do to the condusive cold air in the uppers with the East flow, the lowers were mild. 
The one map I posted earlier has a straight N wind but it wasn't as strong as some of the warm air flowing in. That N wind is what's pushing the track south I think.


----------



## Greenery

A hair over an inch in the driveway 55373


----------



## Polarismalibu

OC&D;1596603 said:


> At this point I really hope it just fizzles out. I just found out a friend of mine died and I'm really not in the mood to do much of anything.


I'm really sorry to hear that. Hang in there.


----------



## AuroraMSP

Ken Barlow just said we won't be getting enough to plow. haha


----------



## unit28

good luck y'all


----------



## qualitycut

AuroraMSP;1596649 said:


> Ken Barlow just said we won't be getting enough to plow. haha


Plowable snow to them is 3-4 inches.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like round 2 has disappeared and round 3 just stays in N. Cent. ND.


----------



## ryde307

My house in Chanhassen got missed. I can still see the intersection by my house is all black and wet.


----------



## ryde307

Anyone know what its like from Minnetonka (ridgedale) to west side Mpls around Dunwoody area?


----------



## 60Grit

ryde307;1596681 said:


> Anyone know what its like from Minnetonka (ridgedale) to west side Mpls around Dunwoody area?


There's some snow on the traffic cameras near Ridgedale. Very narrow band though. Not really anything near 7 and 41 for ya.


----------



## 60Grit

I'm hearing 1.5" near Ridgedale now. Time to go check it out.


----------



## ryde307

I was worried so I went out. My house is obviously a black hole of no snow. There was snow 2 nlocks away. Im in hopkins now and there is just shy of an inch but its coming down good. I would say most with have an inch shortly if they dont already. Just talked to some people in mpls that said they have over an inch also.


----------



## Semi-Crazy

Sorry to hear that! gotta make everyone realize how short and unpredictable life can be sometimes!


----------



## Greenery

A solid 2 inches here now.


----------



## BossPlow614

1" and falling still in Champlin.


----------



## Semi-Crazy

2.5" on concrete and still snowing here.


----------



## BossPlow614

What city are you in semi-crazy?


----------



## ryde307

Be careful driving glare ice under the snow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Between 1.5" and 2" so far for me . We're headed out. Still snowing lightly.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Semi is up by Cambridge/ North Branch


----------



## cbservicesllc

Slightly over an inch in Maple Grove/Osseo


----------



## ringahding1

2" in Stillwater


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It doesn't look like much, but it plows heavy like the other night.


----------



## ryde307

I have been from chanhassen to mpls. Approx totals
Chan .5
Hopkins 2
Ridgedale area has close to 3 or more
St louis park 2
Mpls by from convention center to twins stadium has 1-1.5


----------



## unit28

WV,
JS,
SFC Temp 
#2 now tracks mostly southbound down the Dak's border
Th high temp 30, Th night low 5 15mph with up to 30mph gusts

Bano heads up per NWS. I've had my thoughts that you fellas would see more a TH snow
we'll see if it gets to y'all.
A SECONDARY TROUGH BRINGS
ANOTHER BURST OF LIGHT SNOW TO THE MN RIVER VALLEY ON
THURSDAY...WITH ONE HALF TO 2 INCH AMOUNTS EXPECTED.


----------



## IDST

3 inches 494 52


----------



## mnlefty

I guess I need to pick up a few more per time accounts cause I'm a little tired of this at the moment... actually more just dealing wigh my shovelers and making sure they get in and done on time, my portion is a breeze. Here we go again...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Anyone want some extra work to do? None of my guys will answer the phone.


----------



## unit28

right on the nose at 2.5 Isanti/East Bethel


----------



## unit28

305 am cst thu feb 14 2013

.now...
Steady light snow...tapering off to a rate of a trace up to a few
tenths an hour...is continuing across most of the twin city metro
area as of 300 am.

A steady snow...falling at a rate of a quarter inch up to a half inch
an hour will begin to taper off across the far southeast metro into
west central wisconsin from northfield to red wing...through 500 am.

A steady light snow is falling across most of west central wisconsin.
With heavier snow bands located along or south of i-94 between the
twin cities and eau claire.

Light snow...with little accumulation is falling across most of the
rest of eastern minnesota and western wisconsin this morning.

For most of the region just light accumulations are expected at this
point in time.


----------



## mn-bob

Polarismalibu;1596727 said:


> Anyone want some extra work to do? None of my guys will answer the phone.


 I sent you a message


----------



## unit28

Siberian ridge I spoke of above AK. 
Next week could get interesting here..
EMPHASIS>>>"COULD"

159 PM EST WED FEB 13 2013

VALID 12Z *SUN FEB 17 *2013 - 12Z THU *FEB 21 *2013

...AN ACTIVE ALASKAN WEATHER PATTERN...

A MID-UPPER LEVEL CLOSED TROUGH CENTERED OVER THE NRN INTERIOR THIS
WEEKEND SHOULD GRADUALLY LOSE INFLUENCE NEXT WEEK DUG BETWEEN A
BUILDING ARCTIC RIDGE NW OF THE STATE AND A MAIN LOW SYSTEM
TRACK/HEAVIER PCPN

meaning the Ridge is breaking down in the time frame I mentioned a few pages ago
may send cold air/heavy precip somewhere in the midwest...likely South IMO
TBC.....


----------



## BossPlow614

if anyone has time I could really use the Help up in Ramsey for about an hour


----------



## SSS Inc.

All done here just in time to take my wife to get Lasik.:realmad: I haven't measured again but it looks like 2.5" now. 

When's it going to snow again?? Next Friday..????


----------



## unit28

SSS,
chances were around the 19th last I posted about it.
Counting back the 53 days from then is around the time Iowa was hit with a state stopper

So I'm guessing it'll stay south with the main impacts
Either way, hope OC is doing OK, and won't have to deal with the snow to much.


----------



## unit28

Heck 
Also good luck on the LASIK
My mom came through with better vision after hers. She had double ls two months ago


----------



## Martinson9

Great day so far. One driver didn't show. Anyone looking for work driving a Cat Skid? Might have an opening. Bad turned to worse when my kid threw up in my truck. Stopped at home to change his clothes and wash out the car seat. No more snow please!


----------



## IDST

EmJayDub;1596800 said:


> if anyone has time I could really use the Help up in Ramsey for about an hour


Still need it?


----------



## banonea

OC&D;1596603 said:


> At this point I really hope it just fizzles out. I just found out a friend of mine died and I'm really not in the mood to do much of anything.


Sorry to hear that man, just went through that a few months ago. It gets easer, just takes time. here is prayers to ya........


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1596471 said:


> Got it. I'll have to look at it tomorrow, as I'm on my phone.


By chance did you look at the pic of that sander?


----------



## BossPlow614

I got everything handled now. Thanks though Jagext


----------



## BossPlow614

does anyone have an amount for Maple Grove. specifically west of 94 up by County Road 30


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1596856 said:


> Heck
> Also good luck on the LASIK
> My mom came through with better vision after hers. She had double ls two months ago


Yeah the storm looks to get the southern half of the state next Friday on the gfs. Ridiculous moisture amounts at this point. Yep, sitting at the whiting clinic waiting. Nice place, no wonder he is expensive. I better fill my pockets with free cookies an cans of coke. My wife is getting double as well.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1596891 said:


> By chance did you look at the pic of that sander?


No. Be after 11. What did you get over that way


----------



## Camden

I was having a great morning until I went to start my loader and it was dead. I let someone use it and they left the key on (the machine shuts off if you push in the fuel cut-off). I've got it on the charger now but it sure is frustrating.


----------



## ryde307

Camden;1596924 said:


> I was having a great morning until I went to start my loader and it was dead. I let someone use it and they left the key on (the machine shuts off if you push in the fuel cut-off). I've got it on the charger now but it sure is frustrating.


I let someone borrow our toolcat a week or so ago. They felt like we didn't need the plow wings anymore so they nicely hit a post with one and more or less broke it off. Have to love borrowing things to people.


----------



## BossPlow614

Someone in a car drove onto the sidewalk and almost to the front door at the bank I plow.


----------



## Greenery

EmJayDub;1596974 said:


> Someone in a car drove onto the sidewalk and almost to the front door at the bank I plow.


I watched a guy drive through a floor to ceiling pane of glass at the auto parts store about a month ago

He said he slid but the lot was dry. Wtf


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1596918 said:


> No. Be after 11. What did you get over that way


maybe 1/2" if any. I have a couple 1" accounts but nothing that needed us to go out, no one wants salt unless it is a ice storm around here. waiting to see what we get this afternoon then may need to go out tonight but not sure. hoe about you guys. how did things turn out on the tranny. I got mine done yesterday, had to also do the transfer case because the pump was wearing on the tail shaft of the case. I had to do it in my other truck also, I guess it is a problem with the Chevy transfer cases, you might want to have yours checked out. It is easy to fix it when the trans is out because they half to pull it anyways. there is a spacer ring you put in to stop the problem but if it wears a hole in the tai shaft, it can be big money when it goes...... better to fix it before it causes more damage. I ended up spending just over $2500.00 for both but traded out $300.00 for sanding. payup


----------



## banonea

ryde307;1596970 said:


> I let someone borrow our toolcat a week or so ago. They felt like we didn't need the plow wings anymore so they nicely hit a post with one and more or less broke it off. Have to love borrowing things to people.


AND THAT is the reason I don't let ANYONE borrow my equipment. It is never there fault and no one ever has money to help repair it. Thumbs Up


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1596991 said:


> maybe 1/2" if any. I have a couple 1" accounts but nothing that needed us to go out, no one wants salt unless it is a ice storm around here. waiting to see what we get this afternoon then may need to go out tonight but not sure. hoe about you guys. how did things turn out on the tranny. I got mine done yesterday, had to also do the transfer case because the pump was wearing on the tail shaft of the case. I had to do it in my other truck also, I guess it is a problem with the Chevy transfer cases, you might want to have yours checked out. It is easy to fix it when the trans is out because they half to pull it anyways. there is a spacer ring you put in to stop the problem but if it wears a hole in the tai shaft, it can be big money when it goes...... better to fix it before it causes more damage. I ended up spending just over $2500.00 for both but traded out $300.00 for sanding. payup


1/2" or less. I don't see anything for this afternoon. They are going to check everything over before putting it together. They should get the tranny today or tomorrow, and install when they get it. That's the truck with the sander on it. That's one reason I need a back up sander.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1597003 said:


> 1/2" or less. I don't see anything for this afternoon. They are going to check everything over before putting it together. They should get the tranny today or tomorrow, and install when they get it. That's the truck with the sander on it. That's one reason I need a back up sander.


I would mention the transfer case thing, most shops don't know to look at it, I had to request them to look at it with a few shops.

the sander I am selling would be a great back up. you can set the wiring to be used in any truck if you want or permanent mount in a back up truck. If it wasn't for the trans going out of my truckand needing the cash, I wouldn't get rid of it.


----------



## Ranger620

EmJayDub;1596901 said:


> does anyone have an amount for Maple Grove. specifically west of 94 up by County Road 30


I got an 1 1/2" - 2" here. I am within 6 blks of Co. Rd. 30 and 116.

Wish I new you needed help in ramsey I could have spared a truck and we were in ramsey.


----------



## BossPlow614

Thanks, I ended up getting it all handled. And I did my resi in MG, most of my clients wont balk at it but if they do the reasoning behind it will be that the massive cold is coming.


----------



## unit28

*1026 am est thu feb 14 2013*

valid 12z sun feb 17 2013 - 12z thu feb 21 2013

the flow pattern across the contiguous united states at the medium
range is a wintry one, with a steady supply of polar air into the
nation, and enough spacing between shortwaves in the split flow to
allow for development of individual systems. In the wake of the
complex event off the east coast day 3, two more major systems are
slated to impact the country. The first will cross the central and
eastern states during the first half of the period, with the
southern end wringing out significant precipitation over the deep
south,

and the northern end drawing down a fresh batch of cold
air. The second wave will drop into the far west early in the
period, then work its way to the great plains by late day 6 into
day 7. This second system holds a greater *potential for widespread
snow and ice.*


----------



## 4x4Farmer

Yeah....so on Sunday night into Monday we got 12" with 40mph wind....its been a good week! payup as of thur morning I have 89 hours in from this storm and we have a good 5 days of hauling left. I hate the long tired hours but yet I love it!


----------



## Camden

I was just contacted by my bank's fraud detection unit. It seems that I've purchased so much fuel in the last week that they needed to make sure I'm the one making the transactions. They ran down the list of pending charges and it was a little shocking but they were indeed all mine. 

It doesn't help that my F450 has a V10 and gets about 4mpg while plowing :crying:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1597119 said:


> I was just contacted by my bank's fraud detection unit. It seems that I've purchased so much fuel in the last week that they needed to make sure I'm the one making the transactions. They ran down the list of pending charges and it was a little shocking but they were indeed all mine.
> 
> It doesn't help that my F450 has a V10 and gets about 4mpg while plowing :crying:


Its a good feeling to know someone is watching out for you. With pay at the pump I bet that's the first purchase on nearly every stolen card these days.


----------



## BossPlow614

If anyone is near spring lake park, my plow is not functioning at all. Damn it!


----------



## mnlefty

Camden;1597119 said:


> I was just contacted by my bank's fraud detection unit. It seems that I've purchased so much fuel in the last week that they needed to make sure I'm the one making the transactions. They ran down the list of pending charges and it was a little shocking but they were indeed all mine.
> 
> It doesn't help that my F450 has a V10 and gets about 4mpg while plowing :crying:


I had that happen a couple years ago, my first year on my own... Not so much for the # of transactions but they were alarmed by a handful of them at 2-3 am... Like SSS said, nice to know they're looking out... I can deal with the call if it's gonna save my butt some day.

Seeing all the guys looking for help due to no-shows and breakdowns I don't feel so bad. We had to rock the route with 1 shoveler instead of two which means I get to double back and shovel a bunch myself... :realmad: Just rolled in, should have been home by 11.


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1596608 said:


> Really sorry to hear that.


Thank you(and the rest of you as well). At 37, I don't really expect to have friends around my own age die. It's a bit of a shock.

On a side note, you need to wash your truck. I could barely read the lettering when I passed you on Snelling today.


----------



## OC&D

unit28;1596850 said:


> SSS,
> chances were around the 19th last I posted about it.
> Counting back the 53 days from then is around the time Iowa was hit with a state stopper
> 
> So I'm guessing it'll stay south with the main impacts
> Either way, hope OC is doing OK, and won't have to deal with the snow to much.


Thank you for your concern. I'm doing alright, actually it was nice to have to plow, it kept me from sitting up all night drinking cocktails. I had to run all of my accounts except for one down in Rosemount, which only had 1/2".


----------



## andersman02

Got everything cleaned up except a couple of churches doing tonight. nice easy day

Did however have a customer come out and say"When is this snow ever going to stop?"

Shouldve told her hopefully it keeps up payup


On a side note, i saw 2 other companies with straight blades basically ramming their piles instead of stacking. I know for a Vblade (what we have) you cant do that because the trip edge but is this common practice for people with a full blade trip? I gotta laugh when i see people doing this, especially after the piles are rock hard like some of them are now. Wish i was in the truck with them doing that to feel how nasty it is on the trucks.


----------



## Polarismalibu

EmJayDub;1597134 said:


> If anyone is near spring lake park, my plow is not functioning at all. Damn it!


Remember what I said last week? Shoulda got a western... Anyway did you get it working?


----------



## BossPlow614

yeah I did get it working I had to use a jack to lift it up and then ratchet strapped it and brought it to countryside. The red wire at the power plug at the grill of the truck broke. Had that replaced, $170.


----------



## mn-bob

Glad to hear you got it fixed .


----------



## BossPlow614

It was a headache. And I read your PM Bob, if I need help I have your number Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My driver that said he quit two nights ago, actually had enough character to help out last night until 5:30 when he had to go to his new job.

My other driver that's a prison guard took one of my trucks to work and plowed a bank on the way, which saved time.

We had one industrial and 5 banks where we didn't plow the drive throughs at the banks, left them until later to save time getting everything open with the 2 other drivers needing to be on their way to work.

Broke one hose, broke one return spring.

Had a shoveler tell me at 3:40 that he didn't think he could go to Minneapolis to shovel, because he needed to be at an appointment at 7:30. This was after he shoveled for an hour at an area that I had another sidewalk crew.

He drove down to Minneapolis, and after he shoveled 2 of the properties for a company, I received a call from the property. I figured they were going to ***** since we didn't really have authorization to do the sidewalks, but the head maintenance guy said he was short some guys and wondered how long it would be before we could do the sidewalks. 

It was fun to tell him the sidewalks were already clear and would be salted in 10 minutes. He didn't know what to think of that. I talked to him about another 1/2 hour after that and he authorized us to maintain the sidewalks all the time, he's letting his guy go.

Had a handful of random new property calls today, have 6 more foreclosures tomorrow.


----------



## unit28

Ridge will progress east over the central rockies tuesday,

as a deep upper level trough moves onto the west coast. This trough will
develop into a closed low and move across the great basin tuesday
night and wednesday and then across southern colorado wednesday
night. Models are fairly close on the track of this system for being
almost a week away.

Pretty good bet there will be a snow storm
somewhere wednesday and thursday{{for them until it moves Eastward}}. 
The current ecmwf shows a track
that would bring the forecast area a good amount of snow.
However...*if the storm track shifts just a little north...northeast*
colorado could end up in the dry slot. So the track of this storm
will need to be closely monitored.

per CO discs empasis If ,
if it shifts NE it'll be closer to home as it moves through the week.


----------



## CityGuy

Hey SSS is the Riverviek Theater in your neck of MLPS and is that a decent area of S MLPS?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1597422 said:


> Hey SSS is the Riverviek Theater in your neck of MLPS and is that a decent area of S MLPS?


The Riverview? Its kinda close. about 3 miles east and one mile north. Its about 6-7 blocks North of the Minnehaha Falls. Completely different neighborhood than me but not terrible. My mom used to take me there when I kid. Saw ET there. Its a cool old school cheap theater and wouldn't have any trepidation going there. Why do you ask??

EDIT: Don't tell me it burned down or there was trouble there, I would be bummed.


----------



## ryde307

Last night went well. The problen was today. We had a slip and fall on a parking ramp in Mpls. I got there about an hr after it happened cause they said it was getting icy. This was 2pm today. The ranp was completely clear and dry. It will be interesting to see where it goes. Prob manager is all good and no worries but these things are still never easy to just ignore.


----------



## SSS Inc.

andersman02;1597310 said:


> On a side note, i saw 2 other companies with straight blades basically ramming their piles instead of stacking. I know for a Vblade (what we have) you cant do that because the trip edge but is this common practice for people with a full blade trip? I gotta laugh when i see people doing this, especially after the piles are rock hard like some of them are now. Wish i was in the truck with them doing that to feel how nasty it is on the trucks.


I wouldn't say this is common practice with a straight blade. We have several and they can push the snow right up there just like anything else. This snow was different though. Several of my jobs were like hitting a brick wall when you got to the pile. Even with a full load of snow, and I'm using a Blizzard so I had plenty in front of me. I've got to admit there wasn't a lot of stacking being done by me. I learned a long time ago with this kind of snow not to ram the pile. I think some guys that weren't used to this heavy wet garbage were not ready for it.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1597456 said:


> The Riverview? Its kinda close. about 3 miles east and one mile north. Its about 6-7 blocks North of the Minnehaha Falls. Completely different neighborhood than me but not terrible. My mom used to take me there when I kid. Saw ET there. Its a cool old school cheap theater and wouldn't have any trepidation going there. Why do you ask??
> 
> EDIT: Don't tell me it burned down or there was trouble there, I would be bummed.


There is a movie slated to come to town called Burn:The Detroit Firefighter Documentary. I have been begging them to bring it to Minneapolis area and the Riverview has been kind enough to host it. Just wanted to make sure it was not in a terrible area.

I know a few in here are firefighters and might be worth a look online and see the show. It is here April 10 and 11.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1597422 said:


> Hey SSS is the Riverviek Theater in your neck of MLPS and is that a decent area of S MLPS?


Thinking about going to Burn? Thinking about going the 11th.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1597489 said:


> Thinking about going to Burn? Thinking about going the 11th.


Yes sir thinking the 11th will work better


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1597488 said:


> There is a movie slated to come to town called Burn:The Detroit Firefighter Documentary. I have been begging them to bring it to Minneapolis area and the Riverview has been kind enough to host it. Just wanted to make sure it was not in a terrible area.
> 
> I know a few in here are firefighters and might be worth a look online and see the show. It is here April 10 and 11.


Trust me its a neat old theater. Neighborhood is nothing to be worried about at all. Same vibe as around the falls. Hey, light rail can get you kind of close to it too.:laughing: Sounds like an interesting documentary.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1597502 said:


> Trust me its a neat old theater. Neighborhood is nothing to be worried about at all. Same vibe as around the falls. Hey, light rail can get you kind of close to it too.:laughing: Sounds like an interesting documentary.


I will just park at your house and use you as Taxi


----------



## CityGuy

^
|
|
| 
I like your thinking. LOL


----------



## mm property mgm

*my truck*










1988 chevy 1500hd with 280,000 miles on her still goin wesport


----------



## jimslawnsnow

mm property mgm;1597512 said:


> 1988 chevy 1500hd with 280,000 miles on her still goin wesport


Link doesn't work


----------



## unit28

got 40% for next Th already


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1597505 said:


> I will just park at your house and use you as Taxi


I'll give you guys a canoe and you can float down from my house to Minnehaha falls on the creek. Once you get to the waterfall get out and head north. Just make sure you bring the canoe back. Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1597520 said:


> got 40% for next Th already


Winter is over Unit. It doesn't snow here anymore.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1597526 said:


> I'll give you guys a canoe and you can float down from my house to Minnehaha falls on the creek. Once you get to the waterfall get out and head north. Just make sure you bring the canoe back. Thumbs Up


Better odds of you giving us a ride then of you getting the canoe back.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Its my brothers canoe so if you lose it, sell it or trade it along the way no skin off my back. He doesn't use it anymore anyway. Upgraded to a 12' Jon boat for fishing the city lakes. payup
If any of you guys head this way I can give you some really good places to eat if you're making a night out of it.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1597575 said:


> Its my brothers canoe so if you lose it, sell it or trade it along the way no skin off my back. He doesn't use it anymore anyway. Upgraded to a 12' Jon boat for fishing the city lakes. payup
> If any of you guys head this way I can give you some really good places to eat if you're making a night out of it.


Your wife's cooking?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1597578 said:


> Your wife's cooking?


So if I understand correctly I now need to feed you and drive you to this thing? I don't know if this is working out too well for me. I tell you what, we can stop at SA, grab a couple Tornados off the roller and just for fun I might drop you off in the hood.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1597599 said:


> So if I understand correctly I now need to feed you and drive you to this thing? I don't know if this is working out too well for me. I tell you what, we can stop at SA, grab a couple Tornados off the roller and just for fun I might drop you off in the hood.


Just make sure it is close to a fire station.


----------



## waterboy

F this! Five shovelers, 3 plow drivers did not answer their phone this morning. Plus, still one truck down due too accident two weeks ago. Hauling in house tomorrow night! Anyone hiring!......


----------



## Polarismalibu

waterboy;1597691 said:


> F this! Five shovelers, 3 plow drivers did not answer their phone this morning. Plus, still one truck down due too accident two weeks ago. Hauling in house tomorrow night! Anyone hiring!......


That happened me me too. I was the only one out all night, finally one of my guys answered at 6am and it took him 3 flipping hours to get there. Talk about stressing out. I did 15 out of 18 properties alone.


----------



## ryde307

That sucks. 
Im sitting in a skid loading rolll offs non stop right now.


----------



## IDST

Damn snow sticking in my box tonight


----------



## unit28

Oh my 
Things that go boom scare me


----------



## unit28

I almost had an irriational moment yesterday,
I saw some leaves under the shrubbery along side a building
Almost took a snowblower in there to get them out.

Utah,
High Uintas discs...
LPS expected to close and strengthen
Another scenario I saw a few days ago,
was a duration lingering into 2 to 3 days

THE NEXT WEATHER DISTURBANCE TO IMPACT UTAH WILL REACH THE AREA ON
SUNDAY. THIS NEXT FEATURE...CURRENTLY ALONG 150W...WILL REACH THE
PACIFIC NORTHWEST COAST SATURDAY...THEN DIG SOUTHEAST INTO THE
BASIN AS THE UPPER RIDGE AMPLIFIES ONCE AGAIN OVER THE EASTERN
PACIFIC. GUIDANCE CONTINUES TO SHOW AN OPEN TROUGH MOVING QUICKLY
THROUGH THE REGION WITH A DEFINABLE SURFACE FRONT AND FAIRLY
STRONG LOW-LEVEL COLD ADVECTION EXTENDING SOUTH INTO AT LEAST
CENTRAL UTAH. THE MID-LEVEL COLD AIR AND DYNAMIC LIFT WILL LIKELY
REMAIN OVER NORTHERN UTAH AND SOUTHWEST WYOMING WITH THIS FEATURE.
PRECIP SHOULD REMAINED CONFINED TO MAINLY THE NORTHERN ZONES...WITH
A MINIMAL THREAT EXTENDING INTO THE CENTRAL PORTION OF THE STATE.

THE UPPER RIDGE WILL AGAIN SHIFT EAST INTO THE BASIN AHEAD OF THE
NEXT AND MORE POTENT STORM SYSTEM ARRIVING MIDWEEK. AT THIS POINT
THE LATEST VERSIONS OF THE GFS AND ECMWF ARE NOT SHOWING ANY MAJOR
DIFFERENCES AS THEY BOTH CLOSE OFF AN UPPER LOW ACROSS THE STATE
ON WEDNESDAY. THIS SLOW-MOVING SYSTEM WILL BRING A FAIRLY LONG
DURATION PRECIP EVENT TO UTAH BEGINNING TUESDAY NIGHT AND
CONTINUING INTO THURSDAY MORNING.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Take it to the Utah thread Unit. I think most guys here don't want to read about snow right now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1597797 said:


> Take it to the Utah thread Unit. I think most guys here don't want to read about snow right now.


I do. ....... Been trying to leave our shop for an hour. I think you jinxed me Camden with your loader story. The machine I need of course is loaded behind the only truck that won't start today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I just got a text from my main two shovelers they are heading to Lake of the Woods Sunday- Wednesday.

I don't need snow to fall.

I have enough potential work to cover me until next weekend, the workers can just stay home.


----------



## unit28

what are we NOT talking about again?:realmad::laughing:

oh yeah \
a possibility.....
of a continuous snowfall accumulation for 36 hours
with a powerful {and high confidence} blizzard that may contain hurricane force winds


----------



## TKLAWN

unit28;1597832 said:


> what are we NOT talking about again?:realmad::laughing:
> 
> oh yeah \
> a possibility.....
> of a continuous snowfall accumulation for 36 hours
> with a powerful {and high confidence} blizzard that may contain hurricane force winds


. IN UTAH. See I can forecast the weather too.Thumbs Up


----------



## unit28

In the early 20th century, the Norwegian Vilhelm Bjerknes argued that atmospheric physics had
advanced sufficiently to allow weather to be forecast using calculations. He developed a set of
seven equations whose solution would, in principle, predict large-scale atmospheric motions.
*Bjerknes proposed a "graphical calculus," based on weather maps, for solving the equations.*Although his methods continued to be used and developed until the 1950s, both the lack of
faster calculating methods and the dearth of accurate observational data limited their success
as forecasting techniques (Nebeker, 1995).

maybe this is outdated formulations...?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

All I know is bumpers on new trucks bend just by looking at them.

It certainly seems that way.

"Where did that new dent come from??"

Maybe I need Lasik??

Maybe I need to become an MLB umpire??


----------



## unit28

TKLAWN;1597838 said:


> . IN UTAH. See I can forecast the weather too.Thumbs Up


looking at a vortex- possible helicity index at 12am Friday morning.
oranges and reds in S/MN indicates blizzard conditions into that region
track obviously still pending


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1597866 said:


> All I know is bumpers on new trucks bend just by looking at them.
> 
> It certainly seems that way.
> 
> "Where did that new dent come from??"
> 
> Maybe I need Lasik??
> 
> Maybe I need to become an MLB umpire??


yes,....lasik works

umpires..not so much

Seeing a bunch of dings out there this season


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1597866 said:


> All I know is bumpers on new trucks bend just by looking at them.
> 
> It certainly seems that way.
> 
> "Where did that new dent come from??"
> 
> Maybe I need Lasik??
> 
> Maybe I need to become an MLB umpire??


That first storm in December was the first storm I plowed in my new truck. I managed to back into an overgrown juniper at one of my accounts and put a couple of small dings in the box right under my left taillight. The fact that this truck has a backup camera makes me feel like even more of an idiot.

I firmly believe the day you drive home your new truck you should take a golf ball, close your eyes, and toss it at your truck. Just get that first ding out of the way immediately. I didn't heed my own advice.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1597797 said:


> Take it to the Utah thread Unit. I think most guys here don't want to read about snow right now.


I do, I do we need more down here.....


----------



## banonea

OC&D;1597886 said:


> That first storm in December was the first storm I plowed in my new truck. I managed to back into an overgrown juniper at one of my accounts and put a couple of small dings in the box right under my left taillight. The fact that this truck has a backup camera makes me feel like even more of an idiot.
> 
> I firmly believe the day you drive home your new truck you should take a golf ball, close your eyes, and toss it at your truck. Just get that first ding out of the way immediately. I didn't heed my own advice.


Totally not related to snow, I sing in a local band in Rochester, and about 5 years ago my wife bought me my very first guitar ( that I still cannot play, dam carpal tunnel) this thing is beautiful.... we are sitting there and I ask my wife to hand me my key chain. she gets it and hands it to me and I turn the guitar over and hit the guitar with my keys and put a small scratch in the back, SHE GOEN NUTS and ask me why in the hell I did that, I looked at her and told her " now I wont be afraid to play it". Thumbs Up


----------



## unit28

banonea;1597902 said:


> Totally not related to snow, I sing in a local band in Rochester, and about 5 years ago my wife bought me my very first guitar ( that I still cannot play, dam carpal tunnel) this thing is beautiful.... we are sitting there and I ask my wife to hand me my key chain. she gets it and hands it to me and I turn the guitar over and hit the guitar with my keys and put a small scratch in the back, SHE GOEN NUTS and ask me why in the hell I did that, I looked at her and told her " now I wont be afraid to play it". Thumbs Up


classic-Thumbs UpThumbs Up

I bought my grankids a couple guitars for XMAS.

I'd like to find a teacher up here near **** Rapids.
Thought I found one place but they're closed...OOB

Everytime I tune them up, they think turning the 
keys more will make them play better. ugh


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

How does one plow meteors??

I guess I'm happy with just snow falling from the sky.


----------



## banonea

unit28;1597955 said:


> classic-Thumbs UpThumbs Up
> 
> I bought my grankids a couple guitars for XMAS.
> 
> I'd like to find a teacher up here near **** Rapids.
> Thought I found one place but they're closed...OOB
> 
> Everytime I tune them up, they think turning the
> keys more will make them play better. ugh


there is a guy I know that plays in a band and works for a music school. his name is Krister. his email is [email protected] not sure what he charges but he is one of the best guitar players I know and he is a teacher as well. tell him that Tim Peters from Bakkus gave you his email address. not sure if he is taking anymore students.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1597963 said:


> How does one plow meteors??
> 
> I guess I'm happy with just snow falling from the sky.


plowing asteroids...
my new Band Name for the grandkids.
I'd call them sonic boom but ya know.

When the Columbia space shuttle blew, it was over our house in TX
I was in the restroom at the time when the sonic boom hit. Shook the house pretty good . I went outside and looked around. When I looked up, the chem-trail; and debri were just
like the asteroid trail on TV. except you could see chunks lit up very brightly along with the smoke trail.

I knew what it was when I seen all that flying over the house, and also knew it wasn't good

They were saying on TV earlier in the day that it would be landing in Florida and we were in the flight path. Sadly that didn't happen. Only takes about 5 minutes from TX to Florida how fast it goes.
The debri hit near my cousins out in MayPearl / Little Italy TX some debri landed in their school yard.

Shortly after awhile, alot of military planes were in the air backtracking



banonea;1597966 said:


> there is a guy I know that plays in a band and works for a music school. his name is Krister. his email is [email protected] not sure what he charges but he is one of the best guitar players I know and he is a teacher as well. tell him that Tim Peters from Bakkus gave you his email address. not sure if he is taking anymore students.


Thanks a tone!...er ton


----------



## Polarismalibu

Any good recommendations for tires for my f250?


----------



## kevlars

Polarismalibu;1598078 said:


> Any good recommendations for tires for my f250?


I have Goodyear Duratracs on mine. Excellent snow and ice tire. Also, pretty quiet for being as aggressive as they are. I run them on my F250 with a 7.3 and they handle the weight of the engine and plow fine. E range tires of course. I only run them in the winter. I have another set of wheels and tires for summer use.

Kevlars


----------



## IDST

Agreed duratracts. Got em on my 2010 obe ton. Luv em


----------



## qualitycut

I just put Bfg rugged terrains on my 350 with 20 in wheels and so far I think they are the best ones I have had on the 4 one tons I have had and they were 400.00 cheaper than any of the others. 250.00 a piece.


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;1598078 said:


> Any good recommendations for tires for my f250?


I don't know your budget but the best tires around are Nokian Vatiiva. Expensive but long lasting and a beast in snow.


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;1598078 said:


> Any good recommendations for tires for my f250?


I got my new Falcons from discount tire and I run 285/75r16 and they wear like iron hold the weight great and they were 100.00 cheaper than anyone else around rochester


----------



## banonea

Great traction as well. I have ran most brands out there and these Falcons have been the best so far. ....


----------



## banonea

unit28;1597955 said:


> classic-Thumbs UpThumbs Up
> 
> I bought my grankids a couple guitars for XMAS.
> 
> I'd like to find a teacher up here near **** Rapids.
> Thought I found one place but they're closed...OOB
> 
> Everytime I tune them up, they think turning the
> keys more will make them play better. ugh


Just talked to him and he said he has openings.
here is a better email for him
[email protected]


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1598117 said:


> Great traction as well. I have ran most brands out there and these Falcons have been the best so far. ....


I briefly looked at the pics of the spreader. Some wouldn't open. I have to see how things play out this week and next. My truck is done. Picking it up Monday


----------



## CityGuy

I missed the weather tonight at a wake anything new?


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1598434 said:


> I briefly looked at the pics of the spreader. Some wouldn't open. I have to see how things play out this week and next. My truck is done. Picking it up Monday


If you want to see it in action this weekend shoot me a email and we can meet at my house to show it to you. Looks better in person than in pic


----------



## banonea

Glad to hear the truck is done......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1598444 said:


> Glad to hear the truck is done......


I'll see how the weekend goes. Wife wants to look at vehicles and we are packing up to move in two weeks as well.

Happy truck is done too, but hate to fork over the money. Everything tranny related was good.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1598458 said:


> I'll see how the weekend goes. Wife wants to look at vehicles and we are packing up to move in two weeks as well.
> 
> Happy truck is done too, but hate to fork over the money. Everything tranny related was good.


Was the trans the problem or was it something else


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1598462 said:


> Was the trans the problem or was it something else


It was the tranny, but transfer case and everything else the has to do with the tranny was fine. I'm not a gear head so I don't know what is all connected with it. But they went over it all.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1598078 said:


> Any good recommendations for tires for my f250?


I run the hankook RF-10's in e load 10 ply. they dont last as long as others I have had but for plowing i am overly happy with them. Typically a 30-40,000 mile tire. I get all my tires from west side tire in down town corcoran.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1598465 said:


> It was the tranny, but transfer case and everything else the has to do with the tranny was fine. I'm not a gear head so I don't know what is all connected with it. But they went over it all.


Cool glad to hear....


----------



## Drakeslayer

Ranger620;1598473 said:


> I run the hankook RF-10's in e load 10 ply. they dont last as long as others I have had but for plowing i am overly happy with them. Typically a 30-40,000 mile tire. I get all my tires from west side tire in down town corcoran.


These West Side tire guys? Saw this in another topic.

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=rxi2pxD4En4&desktop_uri=/watch?v=rxi2pxD4En4


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1598440 said:


> I missed the weather tonight at a wake anything new?


Nope. Maybe a brush with a dusting on Monday.

Brushed by a potential major storm Thursday? I'm not buying it yet. Chance for a few slushy inches. More South, 6"+ Plowable maybe? Coldest air behind us? Brief chance of below zero last week of February. Drought to end in April? Don't get your hopes up. Wimpy winter? Why doesn't it snow anymore in Minnesota? What happened to the winters of the 70's?

Sorry, I am working on my compilation of typical PD Headlines.

BTW: Did you guys see what happened to Fred on GoldRush! Fred____________.


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1598490 said:


> Nope. Maybe a brush with a dusting on Monday.
> 
> Brushed by a potential major storm Thursday? I'm not buying it yet. Chance for a few slushy inches. More South, 6"+ Plowable maybe? Coldest air behind us? Brief chance of below zero last week of February. Drought to end in April? Don't get your hopes up. Wimpy winter? Why doesn't it snow anymore in Minnesota? What happened to the winters of the 70's?
> 
> Sorry, I am working on my compilation of typical PD Headlines.
> 
> BTW: Did you guys see what happened to Fred on GoldRush! Fred____________.


When you say south, do you mean me? (Please please please please)


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1598518 said:


> When you say south, do you mean me? (Please please please please)


If we get something in the metro then you would definitely get something. Iowa is looking pretty good right now. It should be plenty cold enough even in Iowa. Of course if NWS says South of 94 then it will shift to the north.


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1598525 said:


> If we get something in the metro then you would definitely get something. Iowa is looking pretty good right now. It should be plenty cold enough even in Iowa. Of course if NWS says South of 94 then it will shift to the north.


I like the sound of that


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1598490 said:


> Nope. Maybe a brush with a dusting on Monday.
> 
> Brushed by a potential major storm Thursday? I'm not buying it yet. Chance for a few slushy inches. More South, 6"+ Plowable maybe? Coldest air behind us? Brief chance of below zero last week of February. Drought to end in April? Don't get your hopes up. Wimpy winter? Why doesn't it snow anymore in Minnesota? What happened to the winters of the 70's?
> 
> Sorry, I am working on my compilation of typical PD Headlines.
> 
> BTW: Did you guys see what happened to Fred on GoldRush! Fred____________.


SSS and maybe Unit you may want to chime in on this. You mention winters back in the 70's and 80's. I am begining to wonder if it has something to do with urban expansion? More houses and pavment and the radiant heat may be playing more of a role than say global warming or ozone? I really wonder if we are in a 100 year cycle and it will get better or is this what it is going to be for the next ???? years. 
I remeber back when I was a kid we got lots of snow and we do not get rear as much. Few years back is what I remember as a kid with all the snow. It is a shame that we do not get years like the past. I really enjoy plowing, hate the real cold but still really love plowing.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1598547 said:


> SSS and maybe Unit you may want to chime in on this. You mention winters back in the 70's and 80's. I am begining to wonder if it has something to do with urban expansion? More houses and pavment and the radiant heat may be playing more of a role than say global warming or ozone? I really wonder if we are in a 100 year cycle and it will get better or is this what it is going to be for the next ???? years.
> I remeber back when I was a kid we got lots of snow and we do not get rear as much. Few years back is what I remember as a kid with all the snow. It is a shame that we do not get years like the past. I really enjoy plowing, hate the real cold but still really love plowing.


There is the Urban Heat Island effect. Not sure what its role is in Winter weather. I was more or less mocking Paul Douglas regarding the 70's. I do think that sometimes we remember the snow as kids as much more than it really was. There have been ups and down for as long as time. _Six out of the last twelve winters were above average_, two were a handful of inches below and four were anywhere from 10-25" below. Seems pretty typical to me. The 70's averaged 4-5" more per year, the 50's average 4-5" less. 
Check out this page. http://climate.umn.edu/text/historical/mspsnow.txt
Its interesting to see what the real numbers are. When you look at the history dating back 120 years nothing that we have experienced recently hasn't happened before. Way back there were back to back to back years with no snow to speak of. We are almost back to average for this season. One good storm and we're above average. Take a look at 64-65 and 84-85....Both years ended in the 70"+ range with over 30" in March. Maybe it could happen this year.??? I'm still waiting for a typical March. Been about 5 years.


----------



## unit28

I'm guessing there's a heat shield created in heavy urban terrain structure and activity.
The snowfall maps are indicative to that fact when I see snowfall accumulation maps frequently looking like this. 
No reason the cities had less snow than the area immediate surrounding it. I could go on about the power generating wind farms as being a problem too.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1598525 said:


> If we get something in the metro then you would definitely get something. Iowa is looking pretty good right now. It should be plenty cold enough even in Iowa. Of course if NWS says South of 94 then it will shift to the north.


The NWS is pulling a fast one.
for S metro...
Looking at the Thursday chance of snow and then Thursday night chance of precipitation...what was that for? They failed to mention snow Thursday night as snow when that's potentially the peak when the storm is closest. Unless they are saying Friday which is mentioning snow again is slated for 12 Am

for N metro they have snow 50% TH night and 50% Friday


----------



## unit28

banonea;1598518 said:


> When you say south, do you mean me? (Please please please please)


The last NWS weather story map is all over the south 
With the helicity vortex map I posted earlier, has very strong winds there too. I'm assuming a possible blizzard The storm is a panhandle hooker...looks expensive.
Looking at Joh DEE's terminology page, puts these types of storms as having the NW side of the storm with heavy accumulation.

The isotherm gradients are closed and tight, so looking at high impact with blizzard criteria easlily being met if the system stays organized.

The models have shown a jump in strength. It went from 900MB to over 1000MB which puts the maximum strenghth colsest to the surface.

PWAT's coming out of the gulf looked to be over 1".

I havn't looked at the barroclinic line. If it is as SSS mentioned I'm assuming 20*'s for highs and possible ratio's of at least 20-1

snow likely, blizzard confidence is high too.
track is medium confidence.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1598605 said:


> The NWS is pulling a fast one.
> for S metro...
> Looking at the Thursday chance of snow and then Thursday night chance of precipitation...what was that for? They failed to mention snow Thursday night as snow when that's potentially the peak when the storm is closest. Unless they are saying Friday which is mentioning snow again is slated for 12 Am
> 
> for N metro they have snow 50% TH night and 50% Friday


I had to go read that. I'm not sure if I've ever seen them say that. If there is precip, theres snow. I don't see any question about the type of precip at this point. There getting kind of high with their chances too. Earlier today I read how the GFS and ECMWF were slowly shifting south. We have been on the edge of this from the start but it could certainly produce a few inches.


----------



## unit28

It could be like Sunday with the warm air advection. The upslope voritcity will be drawing warm southern air until the vortex passes the central zone. Moving E, the vortex will be on the downslop/e pulling cold air back in. This is slated to be a slow moving storm, I can see it staying South and not much of a NE track at that. The wrap might be pretty large bringing widespread snow. If it is, there won't be alot of wind here this far North of the storm. so easy going for sure.


----------



## unit28

Model agreement is good until about 12z sun...by which time the
nam moves the leading edge of the trough toward the fast side of
the guidance...and pivots the associated surface low into canada
and toward the northern edge of the solution envelope. 
Thus...beginning monday the nam is not recommended. 
Otherwise...the gfs has trended slightly faster crossing the
plains and appears reasonable along with the slower ecmwf...with a
compromise in timing most preferred to address the growing spread.
By 12z monday...the solution envelope is too broad to confidently
select a deterministic solution...although the ecmwf is closest to
the ensemble means.

...cyclone forming near the pacific northwest coast
monday-tuesday...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1598473 said:


> I run the hankook RF-10's in e load 10 ply. they dont last as long as others I have had but for plowing i am overly happy with them. Typically a 30-40,000 mile tire. I get all my tires from west side tire in down town corcoran.


I have a set of those on my 1/2 ton gmc that I got from westside. I love them in snow and mud, but I noticed that they definitely don't last as long as others.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1598626 said:


> It could be like Sunday with the warm air advection. The upslope voritcity will be drawing warm southern air until the vortex passes the central zone. Moving E, the vortex will be on the downslop/e pulling cold air back in. This is slated to be a slow moving storm, I can see it staying South and not much of a NE track at that. The wrap might be pretty large bringing widespread snow. If it is, there won't be alot of wind here this far North of the storm. so easy going for sure.


Surface temps look to be in the teens to low twentys. The low seems to be fairly south given the current track with widespread moisture. With the lows position I would guess that mixed precip won't be an issue for us. I suspect the ratios will be high like you mentioned. 7-8"???

Please note this could amount to nothing at all if it shifts way south. :salute:


----------



## unit28

I'm going to have to pay attention to a few more things as it's progressing...

Here's next saturday, hpc 12Z 48hr prcp
puts N metro .75-.50 for the 48hrs


----------



## SSS Inc.

Last nights GFS shifted a little north and puts the heaviest( of the snow side), around an inch of precip, over the metro.


----------



## springscapes

Agreed, this winter has been crazy.

 Springscapes Landscaping and Lawn Care 
 Snow Removal, Snow Clearing, Stayner, Collingwood, Wasaga Beach


----------



## CityGuy

So Unit and SSS if I understand that right at this time the metro is looking at 10 or so inches of snow? Not set in stone by any means but current data shows this?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1598786 said:


> So Unit and SSS if I understand that right at this time the metro is looking at 10 or so inches of snow? Not set in stone by any means but current data shows this?


Yes, that's what models are hinting at.

But, if it's already slid that far north, there's nothing to say it won't go farther north and we start to get into the rain zone instead.

It IS still almost a week out.


----------



## unit28

a little birdy told me to fill up the truck this week......


----------



## Janko78

Belinda on 11 just said that they would have to watch but that as of now the system was going to our South.


----------



## SSS Inc.

It didn't move too much north but enough to put some good numbers a little deeper into mn. Right now I think the northern two thirds of Iowa will see snow. I was just referencing one run of the GFS. Pretty widespread moisture from north to south so it has some wiggle room to move. 
It will be entertaining to watch. Not if we don't get 2" out of it though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm okay with snow next weekend. I just need receivables to get caught up with payables.

I used to be too far in debt (still am) but I've gone to more of a cash business rather than credit accounts for fuel, salt, supplies.

It works, except for week - 10 day periods like we just went through.

We can lay low until next weekend and I'll be happy.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Janko78;1598826 said:


> Belinda on 11 just said that they would have to watch but that as of now the system was going to our South.


Well she gets paid the big bucks and she went to school for this so maybe shes right. If that were the case I'm surprised nws has me at 60% both Thursday night and Friday.


----------



## Janko78

Totally agree on the cash basis. I'm fine with no snow til weekend as I'd like to see some checks in my mail box too! Hope everyone has a good weekend!Cheers!


----------



## Janko78

@SSS. Im at 50% and 60% as well but I'm just hoping we get 1-2" rather than 10"as the timing of it would would suck.


----------



## unit28

The map I posted shows a very good sign for snow, esp N/NW of the storm track.

The places like MT and WY show a dry slot. you can see the color differences in the map.

That's a good indicator of cold air, which if it happens the storm vortex will have plenty of dry cold air to pull into the storm on the dowwind flow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Janko78;1598839 said:


> @SSS. Im at 50% and 60% as well but I'm just hoping we get 1-2" rather than 10"as the timing of it would would suck.


It looks like it would "potentially" start Thursday afternoon and into Friday night.


----------



## Janko78

I guess we'll have lots to monitor and talk about between now and late next week. For now I'm changing the oil in my truck at shop and trying to get caught up on paperwork. Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1598831 said:


> I'm okay with snow next weekend. I just need receivables to get caught up with payables.
> 
> I used to be too far in debt (still am) but I've gone to more of a cash business rather than credit accounts for fuel, salt, supplies.
> 
> It works, except for week - 10 day periods like we just went through.
> 
> We can lay low until next weekend and I'll be happy.


I started this too. Cash for everything.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1598800 said:


> Yes, that's what models are hinting at.
> 
> But, if it's already slid that far north, there's nothing to say it won't go farther north and we start to get into the rain zone instead.
> 
> It IS still almost a week out.


latest 6hr precip type map
Th 18Z


----------



## banonea

unit28;1598612 said:


> The last NWS weather story map is all over the south
> With the helicity vortex map I posted earlier, has very strong winds there too. I'm assuming a possible blizzard The storm is a panhandle hooker...looks expensive.
> Looking at Joh DEE's terminology page, puts these types of storms as having the NW side of the storm with heavy accumulation.
> 
> The isotherm gradients are closed and tight, so looking at high impact with blizzard criteria easlily being met if the system stays organized.
> 
> The models have shown a jump in strength. It went from 900MB to over 1000MB which puts the maximum strenghth colsest to the surface.
> 
> PWAT's coming out of the gulf looked to be over 1".
> 
> I havn't looked at the barroclinic line. If it is as SSS mentioned I'm assuming 20*'s for highs and possible ratio's of at least 20-1
> 
> snow likely, blizzard confidence is high too.
> track is medium confidence.


Please forgive me for being ********, But that means snow for me correct?


----------



## unit28

Depends on the track. The tracks will always wag on the data received
closest to the ETA

squashed at cond should keep the rain south, Snow will be from 
and along the Northern side of the track. Widespread snow is also likely.
looking more like a strong cyclone forming. 
High wind impacts likely

IN ASSOCIATION WITH THE LEAD SYSTEM...WHICH STILL APPEARS LIKELY TO
LIFT EAST NORTHEAST OF THE SOUTHERN ROCKIES THROUGH THE CENTRAL
PLAINS/MID MISSOURI VALLEY REGION LATE WEDNESDAY NIGHT THROUGH EARLY
THURSDAY EVENING...

*SIGNIFICANT SURFACE CYCLOGENESIS APPEARS LIKELY
*


----------



## BOSS LAWN

Im okay with no snow until the weekend too, invoices are being sent out today.


----------



## unit28

what snow....

gone down from 50% to 30% for Friday,
best chance "now" is Thursday


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1599055 said:


> what snow....
> 
> gone down from 50% to 30% for Friday,
> best chance "now" is Thursday


I noticed that on mine too. They seem to really put a lot of stock in the GFS. The GFS backed off the extended period of snow a little for the metro in this mornings run and just like that they changed my forecast at about 10 a.m. 
I'll be curious if they will quickly change it again one way or the other in about an hour.

I think last week they mirrored the Nam and they were off by a several miles.


----------



## unit28

nahh, they can't get a handle on anything.
first it's a colorado low,
then it's a panhandle hooker, 
now it's a rex block

The dry cold air I pointed out in the West earlier is causing this scenario

High Pressure sets up in that region, and the low pressure coming through the plains is really 
like an equal polarized magnet. The system is getting squashed in the middle as it pulls out of the Rockies. It's push comes to shove I guess , 

NWS said .3 over 12 hours? { 12 pm discs} through Th -Th night,
with warm air advection setting off the charge what I took from it
60% remains South and basic 40% for Central


----------



## unit28

wednesday before the turn out.
Cali has SWS posted
500MB map


----------



## cbservicesllc

lwnmwrman22;1598831 said:


> i'm okay with snow next weekend. I just need receivables to get caught up with payables.
> 
> I used to be too far in debt (still am) but i've gone to more of a cash business rather than credit accounts for fuel, salt, supplies.
> 
> It works, except for week - 10 day periods like we just went through.
> 
> We can lay low until next weekend and i'll be happy.


amen!!!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Bring on the snow. 4 in. every other day for 5 months


----------



## SSS Inc.

All I know is Curling is on NBS Sports and I couldn't be happier.

Almost forgot....NWS has me at 80% Thursday and Thursday night. And 50% on Friday. Just like clockwork.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1599153 said:


> Bring on the snow. 4 in. every other day for 5 months


Your crazy, but in the other hand I could build a shed and swim in cash. If my customer could pay that amount.


----------



## Janko78

Unit or SSS, now nws has me at 80% TH night and 40% Friday. What are u thinking in terms of totals for NW metro at this point? TIA. Jeff


----------



## SSS Inc.

Janko78;1599180 said:


> Unit or SSS, now nws has me at 80% TH night and 40% Friday. What are u thinking in terms of totals for NW metro at this point? TIA. Jeff


I'm going with 3-6". 3" for you. But tomorrow could be 0" or 12".


----------



## banonea

Hamelfire;1599153 said:


> Bring on the snow. 4 in. every other day for 5 months


Amen to that......


----------



## banonea

Janko78;1599180 said:


> Unit or SSS, now nws has me at 80% TH night and 40% Friday. What are u thinking in terms of totals for NW metro at this point? TIA. Jeff


What do you think for totals for rochester


----------



## unit28

Much
or all of the cwa could see 8 to 12+ inches...especially across
the south where the models have been most consistent in placement
of the heavier precipitation.

High confidence....


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1599207 said:


> Much
> or all of the cwa could see 8 to 12+ inches...especially across
> the south where the models have been most consistent in placement
> of the heavier precipitation.


I agree, what do you think the ratios will be? @ 20:1 ( as you mentioned yesterday I think) looks like an easy 10". I'm playing it safe 3-6 so we end up getting a foot out of it.Thumbs Up


----------



## unit28

NWS says 15/1 @.6 with localized 1"
It could go higher if it pulls in more cold air.
It is going to be widespread after all said and done.


----------



## Janko78

What is cwa?


----------



## CityGuy

Bring on the 10". If were going to go out for the year, lets do it with a bang or a big one.


----------



## BossPlow614

So I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one that's a little short on cash from buying materials, fuel, & paying for repairs this month. A couple invoices sent out today but the majority aren't sent until the end of the month. A few day's break will be nice, I can get back to the gym and catch up on school work.


----------



## unit28

Janko78;1599214 said:


> What is cwa?


county warning area...
for minneapolis NWS CWA, see map for locations.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1599208 said:


> I agree, what do you think the ratios will be? @ 20:1 ( as you mentioned yesterday I think) looks like an easy 10". I'm playing it safe 3-6 so we end up getting a foot out of it.Thumbs Up


heck,
with the winds that could be blowing from 12 am through 6am Friday
I don't think I want the higher end of the snowfall acc.


----------



## ryde307

We are ok in cashflow but we have a line of credit and a credit card for back up. But was looking at receivables today and they are getting up there. Would like to see a good chunk of it come in soon.


----------



## Janko78

Thanks Unit!


----------



## OC&D

Why do I plan to go out of town in the winter EVER? I'll be in Vegas for this one and I'm hoping my buddy can handle it while I'm gone. It always makes me nervous when it snows and I'm not here to handle it.


----------



## Camden

I'm still okay on the cashflow end of things as well. I had a good summer so my account was sitting pretty going into the season and then December ended up being pretty sweet so I'll make it the rest of the way without any trouble.


----------



## Camden

OC&D;1599271 said:


> Why do I plan to go out of town in the winter EVER? I'll be in Vegas for this one and I'm hoping my buddy can handle it while I'm gone. It always makes me nervous when it snows and I'm not here to handle it.


I went to Vegas in 2010 when the last big storm of the season hit. We ended up boarding the plane early in Fargo so that we could miss the storm. I was a nervous wreck the first 2 days I was down there.

Hopefully things go well while you're gone.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gotta knock on some 30+ day old accounts come Monday/ Tuesday.

My guys aren't too happy I didn't get them money today. 

The $3,000 in savings is just about gone.

I'm still working from the last snow, and invoice out as much as I'm bringing in, but can only get so many guys / bills paid at a time.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1599295 said:


> Gotta knock on some 30+ day old accounts come Monday/ Tuesday.
> 
> My guys aren't too happy I didn't get them money today.
> 
> The $3,000 in savings is just about gone.
> 
> I'm still working from the last snow, and invoice out as much as I'm bringing in, but can only get so many guys / bills paid at a time.


Again, amen, amen, amen!


----------



## OC&D

Camden;1599290 said:


> I went to Vegas in 2010 when the last big storm of the season hit. We ended up boarding the plane early in Fargo so that we could miss the storm. I was a nervous wreck the first 2 days I was down there.
> 
> Hopefully things go well while you're gone.


I hope so too. We went to Vegas about 4 or 5 years ago during the winter and we were the last plane out of the airport as the storm set in. We ended up getting 18" of snow that storm. I had two trucks at the time and luckily had two drivers and a 3rd friend of mine came in to help out as well with his truck. They handled everything fine, but I found the only way I could enjoy myself was a copious number of cocktails. After enough of them, I didn't really care anymore.  I think that's going to be my tactic this time as well.


----------



## BossPlow614

↑ I like your style. Drinking to not worry about it. Lol

Thankfully I have a couple credit cards but I have one commercial property that is late already from last month. I'm thankful we had all the ice events last month though, with only one push right at the end that has made things easier, otherwise I'd be close to spent except for the sale of one of my mowers 3 or 4 weeks ago.

I had a great fall but the majority of the money from that has been spent on overhead and capital purchases. I'm about to spend a good amt on 5000 post cards and then the EDDM postage.


----------



## unit28

OC&D;1599271 said:


> Why do I plan to go out of town in the winter EVER? I'll be in Vegas for this one and I'm hoping my buddy can handle it while I'm gone. It always makes me nervous when it snows and I'm not here to handle it.


I'm hopeing if it snows, that it will be spread over a couple days.
hopefully that will ease up some stress, because that seems what's
more likely to happen.

Two things I've been harping on a few times,
are the winds, and also another Thursday storm


----------



## BossPlow614

Dallas Supercross live on Speed right now! Lots of guys from MN racing in each class tonight.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1599215 said:


> Bring on the 10". If were going to go out for the year, lets do it with a bang or a big one.


Not so fast Mister. I think there will be some more to come. Thumbs Up


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1599376 said:


> Not so fast Mister. I think there will be some more to come. Thumbs Up


I don't really care what we get just as long as we get enough to do all my account at least a few times.....thats all I ask


----------



## BossPlow614

One event per week until the end of March, then 85 degrees.


----------



## banonea

EmJayDub;1599389 said:


> One event per week until the end of March, then 85 degrees.


Works for me =)


----------



## SSS Inc.

EmJayDub;1599389 said:


> One event per week until the end of March, then 85 degrees.


I'm on board with that. It could happen too, time will tell.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1599376 said:


> Not so fast Mister. I think there will be some more to come. Thumbs Up


Well one can hope. Either lots of snow or get warm and back at the street work.


----------



## BossPlow614

I want it to be warm as soon as possible after a few more storms. I don't want to wait until late April to get going on clean ups & installs.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1599399 said:


> Well one can hope. Either lots of snow or get warm and back at the street work.


I'm not mentally ready to start laying mix. Good thing that won't happen for a while. (You can go to the St. Paul plant all you want, I'll wait for Commercial to open) Do you get involved with sweeping the streets? The first month of our season is usually sweeping parking lots and streets, typically not until April so it might as well snow until then.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1599406 said:


> I'm not mentally ready to start laying mix. Good thing that won't happen for a while. (You can go to the St. Paul plant all you want, I'll wait for Commercial to open) Do you get involved with sweeping the streets? The first month of our season is usually sweeping parking lots and streets, typically not until April so it might as well snow until then.


We do a small amount of sweeping in house. The higherups seem to think that it is cheaper to contract it out (I forget who has the contract), then turn around and say we are standing around too much. We do sweep some of our trouble spots near the lake and a few others but, mostly we just sweep up millings. As soon as St. Paul is open and we can get after the holes with hot rather than cold we do. I am ready for full blown paving rather than patching.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1599411 said:


> We do a small amount of sweeping in house. The higherups seem to think that it is cheaper to contract it out (I forget who has the contract), then turn around and say we are standing around too much. We do sweep some of our trouble spots near the lake and a few others but, mostly we just sweep up millings. As soon as St. Paul is open and we can get after the holes with hot rather than cold we do. I am ready for full blown paving rather than patching.


Who does your milling or do you guys use skid steers?


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1599416 said:


> Who doe your milling or do you guys use skid steers?


Small areas and edge clean up with a skid and MTKA bought a big Cat mill and we trade truck hours with them and operators.


----------



## banonea

I know a few of you do blacktop work on here, I got a driveway in Rochester that I would like to have done. Part of it is concrete now but I am going to rip it out and have all black top done. it will be the easiest job in the world fore someone. I can have the area prepped so all you would need to do is bring in the paver and mix. no sidewalks or curbs to replace or mess with. I am not looking for a $5000.00 job, or someone to warranty the work, I have a very messed up looking driveway area and I just want it to be all 1 level and smooth. part of it is dirt right now, but I can bring in any gravel or sand needed no sharp turns, all 90 degree corners, I want to say it is 40'x 70'. what do you think it would cost to do. I will pay in $100.00 billspayup, don't need a receiptThumbs Up, and I will supply the beer.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1599417 said:


> Small areas and edge clean up with a skid and MTKA bought a big Cat mill and we trade truck hours with them and operators.


I didn't know they bought a mill. They must have a lot of cash.payup They bought a new distributor last season also. We bought there old one to use as a nursing truck. They keep their stuff really clean. What kind of paver do you guys have?


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1599424 said:


> I didn't know they bought a mill. They must have a lot of cash.payup They bought a new distributor last season also. We bought there old one to use as a nursing truck. They keep their stuff really clean. What kind of paver do you guys have?


Leeboy 8510 15 ft heated vibrating screed. We are talking bout a new Cat for this year on a lease because of all the problems we have had with hydo fittings/hoses and the screed is really wore out.


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1599419 said:


> I know a few of you do blacktop work on here, I got a driveway in Rochester that I would like to have done. Part of it is concrete now but I am going to rip it out and have all black top done. it will be the easiest job in the world fore someone. I can have the area prepped so all you would need to do is bring in the paver and mix. no sidewalks or curbs to replace or mess with. I am not looking for a $5000.00 job, or someone to warranty the work, I have a very messed up looking driveway area and I just want it to be all 1 level and smooth. part of it is dirt right now, but I can bring in any gravel or sand needed no sharp turns, all 90 degree corners, I want to say it is 40'x 70'. what do you think it would cost to do. I will pay in $100.00 billspayup, don't need a receiptThumbs Up, and I will supply the beer.


We don't do driveways but it would be over a couple grand for the asphalt alone. Do it right otherwise you will regret it. A cheap paving job will fall apart in a year or two. Its not hard(or that much more expensive) to do it right. I would suggest hiring a local contractor. I would suspect you would be into that 4-5 grand range. There is no way to cut corners with asphalt to save thousands of dollars unless you only lay an inch. Only the travelers would do that......I hope.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1599425 said:


> Leeboy 8510 15 ft heated vibrating screed. We are talking bout a new Cat for this year on a lease because of all the problems we have had with hydo fittings/hoses and the screed is really wore out.


I bet its a Weiler paver(Lots of cat components, sold by cat dealers). Same class as yours. Otherwise your talking serious upgrade if it is a Cat(highway class paver).


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1599435 said:


> We don't do driveways but it would be over a couple grand for the asphalt alone. Do it right otherwise you will regret it. A cheap paving job will fall apart in a year or two. Its not hard(or that much more expensive) to do it right. I would suggest hiring a local contractor. I would suspect you would be into that 4-5 grand range. There is no way to cut corners with asphalt to save thousands of dollars unless you only lay an inch. Only the travelers would do that......I hope.


problem is there is not a contractor in this area I would trust to pave a dog kennel. at least 3 of them have caught landscaping or buildings on fire. I would rather put my money to people I at least deal with in other areas so I figured I would throw it out here., we all seem to spend a whole lot of time tighter on here for 6 months of the year anywaysThumbs Up, try to send money somebody's way on here, but I do see what your saying


----------



## Ranger620

Got checks today, Im good again. In the last month and a half I bought a new ebling and a new plow thats where my extra $$$ went. I have a comecial account in New Hope. They are 2 months behind on top of that I felt guilty about charging them full price cause they are a non profit organization. So they should be at 1000 a month I charge 425 and they are always behind. To top that off there parking lot is so old and broken down its like half gravel half rock. Anybody want a comercial in new hope next year I'll give you the info.
Rant over back to my


----------



## ryde307

Hamel who do you work for it sounds like a city around mtka?


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;1599443 said:


> Got checks today, Im good again. In the last month and a half I bought a new ebling and a new plow thats where my extra $$$ went. I have a comecial account in New Hope. They are 2 months behind on top of that I felt guilty about charging them full price cause they are a non profit organization. So they should be at 1000 a month I charge 425 and they are always behind. To top that off there parking lot is so old and broken down its like half gravel half rock. Anybody want a comercial in new hope next year I'll give you the info.
> Rant over back to my


But you got checks, that's a good thing. I am waiting on about $25,000.00 right now


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1599441 said:


> problem is there is not a contractor in this area I would trust to pave a dog kennel. at least 3 of them have caught landscaping or buildings on fire. I would rather put my money to people I at least deal with in other areas so I figured I would throw it out here., we all seem to spend a whole lot of time tighter on here for 6 months of the year anywaysThumbs Up, try to send money somebody's way on here, but I do see what your saying


Faribault isn't too far from you, give Bituminous Materials Inc. a try. They are highway contractors but I believe they do driveways as well. Good guys, we have worked with them in the past.


----------



## qualitycut

I dont know how you guys do month to month and get by barley if I dont have 6 months of bills in the bank I get nervous


----------



## unit28

this storm...what's iz name

has more pent up frustration than a 2 ton brangus in a one acre pasture.

Thing is, how do we keep it contained?

looking into day 3, it's still on a track with NAM and UKMET and showing signs of squashed condition.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1599440 said:


> I bet its a Weiler paver(Lots of cat components, sold by cat dealers). Same class as yours. Otherwise your talking serious upgrade if it is a Cat(highway class paver).


The suit and ties want to stop contracting out all of our paving. We only do resi areas now. In order to do this we would need a production paver. So we are looking atit at this point. I dont think they understand that with a small crew we can not do this as we do not have enough guys or enough equipment to do it. 3 on the paver, 2 rollers, traffic control, trucks, the list goes on as you know. Without the man power to do it, it will not work. But when your paver is down all the time we can't get anything done.


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;1599449 said:


> Hamel who do you work for it sounds like a city around mtka?


Starts with a P and ends in with an H,


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1599586 said:


> this storm...what's iz name
> 
> has more pent up frustration than a 2 ton brangus in a one acre pasture.
> 
> Thing is, how do we keep it contained?
> 
> looking into day 3, it's still on a track with NAM and UKMET and showing signs of squashed condition.


The 6z Nam at the 84 hour looks a little more powerful than the GFS. The last GFS is back to a longer duration event again. Not a lot of movement run to run, I hope it stays consistent.

Hamel, Gotcha. That seems like a bad idea for a city your size. Like you said lots of manpower required not to mention the trucks needed to keep a paver that size moving.


----------



## CityGuy

5 is still saying 5-10 for thursday-saturday. 9 said watching it closely no numbers, guess we will wait and see.


----------



## CityGuy

Sounds like freezing rain turning to snow tomorrow. 1-2 in. plus high winds blowing the snow. 
Snow on top of ice does not sound like fun to me


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1599703 said:


> Sounds like freezing rain turning to snow tomorrow. 1-2 in. plus high winds blowing the snow.
> Snow on top of ice does not sound like fun to me


Where do you hear 1-2"??

Everything I see is flurries/ snow showers.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1599730 said:


> Where do you hear 1-2"??
> 
> Everything I see is flurries/ snow showers.


channel 5 guy said that


----------



## Janko78

Yea, I only heard flurries at best with a dusting further north.


----------



## unit28

I think we'll see near. 3/4"
Monday/-night looking at QPF amnts.

--------------------------
{Posted EST} long range outlook

NWS HYDROMETEOROLOGICAL PREDICTION CENTER COLLEGE PARK MD
*1014 AM EST SUN FEB 17 2013*

VALID 12Z WED FEB 20 2013 - 12Z SUN FEB 24 2013

THE ONE NOTABLE TREND IN THE GUIDANCE IS THE MORE DOMINANT SOUTHEAST
RIDGE DAYS 5 AND 6 AS THE ENERGY FROM THE MIDWEST SYSTEM STREAKS
EASTWARD. THE HIGHER HEIGHTS OVER THE SOUTHEAST WOULD TEND TO
SQUEEZE THE MOISTURE INTO A MORE NARROW STREAK EAST OF THE
APPALACHIANS, AND ALSO FORCE MORE OF A WARM LAYER ALOFT,

sounds like they're seeing a squashed line also.

More likely a squall line will come through,
rip off the most southern stream and 
leave us like a spinning top after the rope gets yanked away.
Still seeing Southern MN with abundant moisture for hours


----------



## CityGuy

From ch 5 web site:

Twin Cities Metro Area Forecast today through Saturday: A mix of clouds and sun on today with breezy East-Southeast winds at 10 to 15 mph - highs will be near 30 degrees but the winds may make if feel slightly colder ( wind-chills near 20 degrees ). Mostly cloudy tonight with some light freezing mist possible late - lows will be in the mid 20s by Monday morning with winds from the Southeast at 5 to 15 mph.


Cloudy and windy on Monday with a chance for light freezing mist in the morning then snow in the afternoon and evening along with some 1" to 2" snow accumulations into the evening hours. The roads may become slippery in the evening with falling snow, gusty winds and colder temperatures. Blowing snow may also cause low visibility late Monday night and Tuesday morning in open areas especially west of the Twin Cities. Highs Monday will be in the low 30s then quickly falling into the teens during the evening hours. Low temperatures by Tuesday morning will fall to +2 degrees with sub-zero wind-chills


----------



## SSS Inc.

Nws has me at up to an inch. Could happen.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1599767 said:


> Nws has me at up to an inch. Could happen.


Might want to look again.

All of the local forecasts for anywhere in the metro say less than 1/2".


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1599767 said:


> Nws has me at up to an inch. Could happen.


As long as it's done by 2AM or so, I can get my 1" triggers done, salt, and be at the airport on Tuesday morning by 6:30 for my flight, that'll be OK.


----------



## banonea

unit28;1599762 said:


> I think we'll see near. 3/4"
> Monday/-night looking at QPF amnts.
> 
> --------------------------
> {Posted EST} long range outlook
> 
> NWS HYDROMETEOROLOGICAL PREDICTION CENTER COLLEGE PARK MD
> *1014 AM EST SUN FEB 17 2013*
> 
> VALID 12Z WED FEB 20 2013 - 12Z SUN FEB 24 2013
> 
> THE ONE NOTABLE TREND IN THE GUIDANCE IS THE MORE DOMINANT SOUTHEAST
> RIDGE DAYS 5 AND 6 AS THE ENERGY FROM THE MIDWEST SYSTEM STREAKS
> EASTWARD. THE HIGHER HEIGHTS OVER THE SOUTHEAST WOULD TEND TO
> SQUEEZE THE MOISTURE INTO A MORE NARROW STREAK EAST OF THE
> APPALACHIANS, AND ALSO FORCE MORE OF A WARM LAYER ALOFT,
> 
> sounds like they're seeing a squashed line also.
> 
> More likely a squall line will come through,
> rip off the most southern stream and
> leave us like a spinning top after the rope gets yanked away.
> Still seeing Southern MN with abundant moisture for hours


:yow!: I like the sounds of that, even though I have no clue what you just said.:laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1599771 said:


> Might want to look again.
> 
> All of the local forecasts for anywhere in the metro say less than 1/2".


Me...New snow accumulation of less than one inch possible. Don't forget that all these little storms seem to hit my area this year so maybe they took that into account. I never really saw much of a chance anyway. I do plan on plowing Thursday night, Friday, Friday night however. That I hope does not change.payup

Hockey Fans don't forget the Gophers are playing at Soldier Field today.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1599787 said:


> Hockey Fans don't forget the Gophers are playing at Soldier Field today.


GO GOPHERS!:yow!:


----------



## unit28

winds according to GFS, 850MB
don't seem to slow down to much from 12ZTH to 18ZFri
Looks like the wind will stay stong more-so into Fri on the N fringe


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1599787 said:


> I do plan on plowing Thursday night, Friday, Friday night however. That I hope does not change.payup
> 
> .


how about Friday back to back?
This coming weekend and next weekend..perhaps

THE UNCERTAINTY IS ALSO CLEARLY SEEN IN A DPROG/DT OF THE SURFACE
LOW AND POSITION FOR 12Z FRIDAY.

THE CURRENT RUN OF THE ECMWF NOW
SHOWS A 1006 MB LOW OVER NORTH CENTRAL IOWA WHILE THE
16.12Z RUN HAD A 998 MB LOW IN THE VICINITY OF KDSM{{Des Moins IA}}

GOING BACK TO THE 15.00Z RUN AND SEVERAL RUNS BEFORE THAT...
THE LOW WAS TO BE IN THE OHIO RIVER VALLEY. ONE THING THAT HAS REMAINED CONSISTENT IS THAT THE LOW SHOULD BE WEAKENING AS IT COMES IN WITH THE UPPER LEVEL LOW RUNNING INTO THE RIDGE ALOFT

WILL SEE HOW
LATER RUNS PAN OUT...BUT CURRENT TIMING WOULD SUGGEST THE SNOW
WOULD OVERSPREAD THE {{South MN}} AREA THURSDAY WITH THE BEST CHANCES THURSDAY NIGHT WITH THE SNOW THEN LIFTING NORTH FRIDAY INTO FRIDAY NIGHT.

6z..FR
Dear Rodent Phil, if this is wrong I dont wanna be right


----------



## Drakeslayer

I bet this guy can plow longer than anyone

http://www.kare11.com/news/news_article.aspx?storyid=1011326


----------



## SSS Inc.

Unit, How about Sunday night into Monday.:laughing:


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;1599879 said:


> I bet this guy can plow longer than anyone
> 
> http://www.kare11.com/news/news_article.aspx?storyid=1011326


Can't fix stupid


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1599880 said:


> Unit, How about Sunday night into Monday.:laughing:


give me a sec....


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1599891 said:


> give me a sec....


Looks like it would be more north than Thurs. but more powerful.


----------



## SSS Inc.

NWS now has me at less than 1/2" tomorrow and around 1" tomorrow night. Hmm.


----------



## Camden

That sheet of ice at Soldier Field is UGLY. Where are the lines? What an embarrassment!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1599955 said:


> NWS now has me at less than 1/2" tomorrow and around 1" tomorrow night. Hmm.


Looks like they blanketed everyone with that forecast.

Looks like it will be drift cleaup as much as plowing with "around an inch of snow" when it's this light and fluffy and 20 mph winds with gusts up to 35 mph.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1599969 said:


> That sheet of ice at Soldier Field is UGLY. Where are the lines? What an embarrassment!


That is bad. They can't keep it decent for two games? They keep saying they go out every break and fill holes etc.


----------



## CityGuy

Weather Advisory just to the west of us? hmm


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1599989 said:


> Weather Advisory just to the west of us? hmm


 When did that happen. 1-2" in the advisory area, brutal wind, and at the edge of Hennepin Cty??? Uh oh.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1599996 said:


> When did that happen. 1-2" in the advisory area, brutal wind, and at the edge of Hennepin Cty??? Uh oh.


5 sent the email around 3 so not to long before


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1599996 said:


> When did that happen. 1-2" in the advisory area, brutal wind, and at the edge of Hennepin Cty??? Uh oh.


No kidding. All the forecast discussion was the energy to the north and energy to the south was going to join in W. WI.

Now 1-2" WEST of us??

I gotta take a nap. I've got a fairly large amount of snow to move around tonight. I put it off tonight since it wasn't supposed to snow tomorrow.

I didn't feel like clearing curb lines on Washington Ave with a bunch of drunks on Friday or Saturday night.

Went to plow the local closed landfill for the MPCA today, but I forgot that the property I need to drive across was closed and gated, so I need to do that one tomorrow.


----------



## BossPlow614

Washington's Birthday: A chance of light snow before noon, then light snow likely between noon and 3pm, then light snow with areas of blowing snow after 3pm. Temperature falling to around 16 by 5pm. Blustery, with a south southwest wind 5 to 10 mph becoming west northwest 15 to 25 mph in the afternoon. Winds could gust as high as 35 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible.

Monday Night: Light snow with areas of blowing snow before midnight, then light snow likely between midnight and 3am. Low around 1. Wind chill values as low as -20. Blustery, with a west northwest wind 20 to 25 mph, with gusts as high as 35 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of around an inch possible.

Via NWS for Champlin.


----------



## SSS Inc.

EmJayDub;1600003 said:


> Via NWS for Champlin.


That's what I got too. Not sure about this one though, just not seeing it. But I'll take it if it does happen.


----------



## unit28

You mean i drove all th way to Mcgreg for nada. I was exp snow tnght up here .

Give me a sec....im in wrong spot again


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The second to last paragraph of the Forecast Discussion posted at 3:38...

.BUT THE WILD CARD IS THE SNOW AMOUNTS. SINCE THE POTENTIAL
IS THERE...HAVE DECIDED TO GO WITH WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY WITH
STRONG WIND WORDING SINCE THIS IMMEDIATELY GIVES THE PUBLIC THE
PERCEPTION THAT TRAVEL WILL BE IMPACTED MONDAY EVENING.* CONFIDENCE
IS HIGH THAT SNOW AMOUNTS WILL REMAIN LESS THAN 3 INCHES..*.BUT
HOLISTIC REASONING SUPPORTS A HEADLINE...AND FEEL THE WINTER WEATHER
ADVISORY IS THE BEST APPROACH AT THIS TIME ENDING AT MIDNIGHT.

3"??? Where did THAT number come from?


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1600107 said:


> The second to last paragraph of the Forecast Discussion posted at 3:38...
> 
> .BUT THE WILD CARD IS THE SNOW AMOUNTS. SINCE THE POTENTIAL
> IS THERE...HAVE DECIDED TO GO WITH WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY WITH
> STRONG WIND WORDING SINCE THIS IMMEDIATELY GIVES THE PUBLIC THE
> PERCEPTION THAT TRAVEL WILL BE IMPACTED MONDAY EVENING.* CONFIDENCE
> IS HIGH THAT SNOW AMOUNTS WILL REMAIN LESS THAN 3 INCHES..*.BUT
> HOLISTIC REASONING SUPPORTS A HEADLINE...AND FEEL THE WINTER WEATHER
> ADVISORY IS THE BEST APPROACH AT THIS TIME ENDING AT MIDNIGHT.
> 
> 3"??? Where did THAT number come from?


I think they are really unsure with this one. They are really trying to cover their butts


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1600107 said:


> The second to last paragraph of the Forecast Discussion posted at 3:38...
> 
> .BUT THE WILD CARD IS THE SNOW AMOUNTS. SINCE THE POTENTIAL
> IS THERE...HAVE DECIDED TO GO WITH WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY WITH
> STRONG WIND WORDING SINCE THIS IMMEDIATELY GIVES THE PUBLIC THE
> PERCEPTION THAT TRAVEL WILL BE IMPACTED MONDAY EVENING.* CONFIDENCE
> IS HIGH THAT SNOW AMOUNTS WILL REMAIN LESS THAN 3 INCHES..*.BUT
> HOLISTIC REASONING SUPPORTS A HEADLINE...AND FEEL THE WINTER WEATHER
> ADVISORY IS THE BEST APPROACH AT THIS TIME ENDING AT MIDNIGHT.
> 
> 3"??? Where did THAT number come from?


My text to you said be ready for a coating to 3"s. From what I saw coming home from river falls I'm more worried about the blowing snow and drifts more then the snow amounts. Ditches are full and the top of the snow hasn't crusted over. We'll have partially bare lots with 3"s at the front doors.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1600107 said:


> CONFIDENCE
> IS HIGH THAT SNOW AMOUNTS WILL REMAIN LESS THAN 3 INCHES..[/U][/B].BUT
> HOLISTIC REASONING SUPPORTS A HEADLINE...AND FEEL THE WINTER WEATHER
> ADVISORY IS THE BEST APPROACH AT THIS TIME ENDING AT MIDNIGHT.
> 
> 3"??? Where did THAT number come from?


Just guessing, but 3" might be the threshold for an advisory. So although it won't meet that criteria the winds will wreak havoc.


----------



## TKLAWN

Let's go wild!


----------



## IDST

What are we supposed to get here in the metro?? anything?


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1600149 said:


> Let's go wild!


Great period, hopefully we keep it up. Here we go.



jagext;1600151 said:


> What are we supposed to get here in the metro?? anything?


I think everyone is now confused. Nws has me at 1" to less than 1.5" I guess.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The new weather story says under an inch.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1600184 said:


> The new weather story says under an inch.


I like in the ws they put thurs in as little as 2 to 3" and as much as 10" of snow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

For you weather fans, thanks to PD and google, I came across an NWS experimental page that uses a bunch of stuff you always see on Pauls site. Such as this graphic. Lots to do on there, pretty interesting once you get the hang of it. http://preview.weather.gov/edd/

Notice the little rise in snowfall on tuesday, Thats NWS. None of the models are showing what they were talking about. I should have stuck with my 3-6" from the other day.

Edit: I must be bored but you can tweak the snow ratios and all sorts of interesting things. Worth a visit if you watch the models regularly.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1600184 said:


> The new weather story says under an inch.


SPC 4pm update still had me at .75" from 6pm Mon through 12am Tue
I'm going with snow in that time frame no matter the amount. I'm just in a hurry to get that one over with I guess



SSS Inc.;1600199 said:


> For you weather fans thanks PD and google I came across an NWS experimental page that uses a bunch of stuff you always see on Pauls site. Such as this graphic. Lots to do on there, pretty interesting once you get the hang of it.


I didn't send you that one?J/K 
I've had it for three years now. It is pretty cool.
I found another cool site that breaks down a bunch of ECMWF data
If I can find it I'll post up.



djagusch;1600188 said:


> I like in the ws they put thurs in as little as 2 to 3" and as much as 10" of snow.


 Bet they will be moving that lil blue bubble my way a tad


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1600214 said:


> I've had it for three years now. It is pretty cool.


Really? Now I'm all bummed. I got the impression it was something new. There's more to the site than the Meteogram Generator I posted a picture of. Still the same thing? This is where I found it. http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f....9034.106061659471133&type=1&relevant_count=1 The rest of the site is great. I'd love some more of the ECMWF.


----------



## unit28

never mind,
try this one {for entertainment only}
I havn't checked it out myself.
I'm sure others might find it entertaining too.

http://supercellweather.com/models.htm


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1600224 said:


> Really? Now I'm all bummed. I got the impression it was something new. There's more to the site than the Meteogram Generator I posted a picture of. Still the same thing? This is where I found it. http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f....9034.106061659471133&type=1&relevant_count=1 The rest of the site is great. I'd love some more of the ECMWF.


yep it's what I have, I've looked at met/ generators for some time.


----------



## unit28

this one breaks down the ecmwf models in catalogues
again for entertainment....
http://supercellweather-models-ecmwf.blogspot.com/


----------



## SSS Inc.

Thanks, The first one already has shown what I've been looking for. 
In regards to the Meteogram Generator I knew they've been around just didn't ever find a way to access them. The nws page had it plus a bunch of other good features. I should have just asked you a few years ago. Thanks.


----------



## unit28

yah welcome
I've got a story about one weather website,, sled dogs, airplane rides and flight instructors.
Not sure if I can take up space here to tell about it though.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1600272 said:


> yah welcome
> I've got a story about one weather website,, sled dogs, airplane rides and flight instructors.
> Not sure if I can take up space here to tell about it though.


I doubt anyone would care. Go for it. Thumbs Up


----------



## unit28

It's a long story I'll have to condense it down. 
Ill try and post it tomorrow.


----------



## banonea

unit28;1600303 said:


> It's a long story I'll have to condense it down.
> Ill try and post it tomorrow.


for the amount of weather data you, sss and lawnm put on here, I think you can get away with a storyThumbs Up
Is it still looking like Rochester is going o get hit hard with this one. as much as I am trying to grasp all the weather lingo you guy use...... I got nothing:laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Been trying to move some snow piles out of an alley here on Washington Ave.

Just got reamed out by a resident for being too loud. It's enough of an excuse for me to quit and go home.

I need to get some sleep for tomorrow night anyways. 

I was supposed to clear out curblines as well, but the streets are full of cars. Figured I'd have the alley done by 10, take a nap for an hour or so, then hit the curbs. Oh well.

We'll throw it in management's hands.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1600321 said:


> Been trying to move some snow piles out of an alley here on Washington Ave.
> 
> Just got reamed out by a resident for being too loud. It's enough of an excuse for me to quit and go home.
> 
> I need to get some sleep for tomorrow night anyways.
> 
> I was supposed to clear out curblines as well, but the streets are full of cars. Figured I'd have the alley done by 10, take a nap for an hour or so, then hit the curbs. Oh well.
> 
> We'll throw it in management's hands.


I love it when they *****, that's when I ask "do you want to deal with a little noise, or fall on your ass"


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1600323 said:


> I love it when they *****, that's when I ask "do you want to deal with a little noise, or fall on your ass"


I had someone beat on my window wearing a bathrobe once. Pretty entertaining in the middle of the night.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

There is a ton of money to be made down here.

I'm not so sure I have the patience for it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1600330 said:


> There is a ton of money to be made down here.
> 
> I'm not so sure I have the patience for it.


Way back before my time we did a lot down there. Slowly over the years we have moved most of our focus further away from downtown. Too much aggravation dealing with all of the people.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I used to have to mower the holidays down there back when I worked for another company. Nothing like taking a crew cab long box with a 30ft enclosed trailer downtown. I don't think I could stand plowing down there.


----------



## banonea

Local weather was talking about the big storm coming, didn't give totals but said that we will be "most likely" in the path of large snow fall totals.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1600342 said:


> I used to have to mower the holidays down there back when I worked for another company. Nothing like taking a crew cab long box with a 30ft enclosed trailer downtown. I don't think I could stand plowing down there.


Wouldn't happen to be a company with the initials M L S would it?


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1600360 said:


> Wouldn't happen to be a company with the initials M L S would it?


I know that they have a bunch of those now. They moved right down the road from you I think. You have your shop down at the end of the road by the carpet place right?


----------



## BossPlow614

I know who you're talking about. Top notch setup with equipment that's for sure. I think every trailer is a Featherlite. All newer trucks. One of his kids lives right by me.


----------



## Polarismalibu

EmJayDub;1600371 said:


> I know who you're talking about. Top notch setup with equipment that's for sure. I think every trailer is a Featherlite. All newer trucks. One of his kids lives right by me.


And lots of debt


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1600366 said:


> I know that they have a bunch of those now. They moved right down the road from you I think. You have your shop down at the end of the road by the carpet place right?


Correct, I know they always used too do a ton (like 5-10 years ago), but it seems like I don't see them as much at Holidays. They rent some land from northwest landscape now.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1600373 said:


> And lots of debt


Exactly! The owner lives on the other side of 610 from me... not sure about the story on that one...


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1600374 said:


> Correct, I know they always used too do a ton (like 5-10 years ago), but it seems like I don't see them as much at Holidays. They rent some land from northwest landscape now.


I looked at the shop in between you and the carpet place right before winter. Marks had almost 30 holidays at one point, now maybe 5 or so cuz someone there has a connection with the dm of those. Marks and northwest do a lot of work together or at least they did a few years ago. I first started working with snow at northwest when I was 15 doing sidewalks.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1600375 said:


> Exactly! The owner lives on the other side of 610 from me... not sure about the story on that one...


He's about a block from me


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1600377 said:


> I looked at the shop in between you and the carpet place right before winter. Marks had almost 30 holidays at one point, now maybe 5 or so cuz someone there has a connection with the dm of those. Marks and northwest do a lot of work together or at least they did a few years ago. I first started working with snow at northwest when I was 15 doing sidewalks.


Ahhhhhh now I get it... Yeah, I worked for NW for about 5 years, they still do a fair amount together.


----------



## BossPlow614

Polarismalibu;1600377 said:


> I looked at the shop in between you and the carpet place right before winter. Marks had almost 30 holidays at one point, now maybe 5 or so cuz someone there has a connection with the dm of those. Marks and northwest do a lot of work together or at least they did a few years ago. I first started working with snow at northwest when I was 15 doing sidewalks.


The holidays in Champlin are now done by Max's Mowing & More I believe, I looked up the company on the SOS site and it wasnt even listed. No offense to them if they're on here or if anyone knows them but the guys working for them looked pretty unprofessional. Plus they landscaped the holiday near my house and put a bunch of hostas In beds on the south side of the property near 109th Ave and they cook in the sun all day, someone didn't plan right.

And with debt, as long as you make your payments I say there's nothing wrong with it. That's what it takes to grow.

My mom's friend knows Mark, from what I have been told his cabin up north is very nice and he spends most of his time up there.
Marks does Mills GM dealerships up in Brainerd and the fleet farm. I believe he has a crew up there during the year.


----------



## RussC

cbservicesllc;1600375 said:


> Exactly! The owner lives on the other side of 610 from me... not sure about the story on that one...


You just gotta put a siren on your truck and never take out your bluetooth, instant success!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Yep they do all the mills properties up there. A few guys drive up there one day a week. Some debt is okay but there is a point Its too much. When you can't afford to buy a trimmer or payroll cuz you have to many payments then its to much.


----------



## Polarismalibu

RussC;1600383 said:


> You just gotta put a siren on your truck and never take out your bluetooth, instant success!


You mean you don't have a siren? Lol I don't see the point of that but to each his own I guess. He's still a good guy. I have nothing again them.


----------



## BossPlow614

I've seen one of their rigs on heading north on hwy 10 north of st cloud a couple different times. 

And when you were working for them he couldn't afford a new trimmer or payroll?


----------



## cbservicesllc

EmJayDub;1600391 said:


> I've seen one of their rigs on heading north on hwy 10 north of st cloud a couple different times.
> 
> And when you were working for them he couldn't afford a new trimmer or payroll?


Yeah they do quite a bit of work up there... and his shack up north is pretty friggin nice...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The Holidays around here are bid out on MinuteBid.com

I know the local DM very well, and I bid the Holidays VERY cheap because we have properties right next to them.

My dad hauled gas for Holiday for 30 years and the person overseeing the bid process from Holiday knows my dad.

I never get them. I'm talking $30 / mow per gas station cheap, and I don't get them.

Last year there was a guy driving down from Sandstone to do the stations in Forest Lake.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1600396 said:


> The Holidays around here are bid out on MinuteBid.com
> 
> I know the local DM very well, and I bid the Holidays VERY cheap because we have properties right next to them.
> 
> My dad hauled gas for Holiday for 30 years and the person overseeing the bid process from Holiday knows my dad.
> 
> I never get them. I'm talking $30 / mow per gas station cheap, and I don't get them.
> 
> Last year there was a guy driving down from Sandstone to do the stations in Forest Lake.


I bid the ones around me for plowing and didn't get any. I talked to the guy who was plowing one when I was filling up last week he said the thinks there getting $45 per push on it. And there based out of St Cloud. I can see why I don't get any, I was not anywhere close to that price.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1600330 said:


> There is a ton of money to be made down here.
> 
> I'm not so sure I have the patience for it.


I got a property couple blks from you. I dont like it down there but the money is good.
I was plowing this property about ten years ago went into the dock doors to back drag. there was a drift next to the wall. I pulled up droped the blade (9' straight blade at the time) and a bum popped up. He was sleepin on the other side of the drift. I had to be within inchs of killing him. Lots of scary stuff down there.
One time I was looking for an adress on a new house I picked up down on the north side. Was driving slow stopped at an intersection to chek my addres as it was dark next thing I no a crack junkie jumps in and says 5th and washington.Scared the **** out of me. stoped doing resi's down there after that. Tough place but good money.


----------



## BossPlow614

MinuteBid advertises on fbook. I figure it's like Uship and is rock bottom prices. Does it cost money to bid on there? 

$45 to plow a gas station lot, where was that? That's a medium sized driveway price!


----------



## Janko78

So now Nws has me at 30% blowing snow today and 40% blowing snow tonight. After 100% yesterday for snow up to an inch? What does everyone have? I guess I'm just shoveling walks n salting tonight?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You got it Janko. We're down to 60/60 with less than 1/2 for both.


----------



## SSS Inc.

If you want an early Spring don't read Paul Douglas. It takes a lot for him to commit to something and I am surprised to read some of what he posted last night. Oh yeah... don't read John Dee either.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1600593 said:


> If you want an early Spring don't read Paul Douglas. It takes a lot for him to commit to something and I am surprised to read some of what he posted last night. Oh yeah... don't read John Dee either.


 JohnDee looks impresive


----------



## PremierL&L

30 and 40% for me as well with no snow totals. What the?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Janko78;1600527 said:


> So now Nws has me at 30% blowing snow today and 40% blowing snow tonight. After 100% yesterday for snow up to an inch? What does everyone have? I guess I'm just shoveling walks n salting tonight?





LwnmwrMan22;1600546 said:


> You got it Janko. We're down to 60/60 with less than 1/2 for both.


I just go with the rock method at this point...


----------



## TKLAWN

Accu crapper has around half inch total. Wind being the main issue I guess.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1600665 said:


> JohnDee looks impresive


I'm absoultly okay with what he is saying.


----------



## AuroraMSP

EmJayDub;1600406 said:


> MinuteBid advertises on fbook. I figure it's like Uship and is rock bottom prices. Does it cost money to bid on there?
> 
> $45 to plow a gas station lot, where was that? That's a medium sized driveway price!


I've bid lots of work on MinuteBid. They take 10% of your bid. I've never won a bid. Many of the contractors didn't even go thru with selecting a contractor.

I bid the snow as well but they went very very cheap. I know a few store managers and they wanted us but couldn't get corporate to accept the extra money I bid.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1600721 said:


> I'm absoultly okay with what he is saying.


Sounds like lots of snow to me. I know nothing is set in stone.


----------



## 4x4Farmer

Cant hardly see your hand in front of your face in places around here. We didnt get but a dusting out of this but the wind causing some problems with that 12" we got last week. Visibility is zero in the country I guess. Lots have a little drifting in on the edges that will need to be touched up tonight. Talking about something on thur and fri I guess.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Just watched 5. Phammer said a plowable snow likely Thursday night and light snow on Friday. So is it moving more south? As long as its a couple inches that's fine. I make the most at 2"-4" anyway. 

By the way, got one of my trucks back. Now I'll have my 3 back to work


----------



## mnlefty

Heavier snows likely to stay south of the metro, you should still be in line for something decent Jim. According to NWS the system is set to weaken as it moves in to our area... seems as though it's going to spend itself over KS, NE, IA and leave us with the leftovers.


----------



## TKLAWN

mnlefty;1600811 said:


> Heavier snows likely to stay south of the metro, you should still be in line for something decent Jim. According to NWS the system is set to weaken as it moves in to our area... seems as though it's going to spend itself over KS, NE, IA and leave us with the leftovers.


Perfect would much rather have 2-3 in instead of 8-10.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ok, I know for a while it sounded like the metro was going to get hammered. Like I said, as long we get a couple or few inches, no big deal.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

What lefty said.

Like with the moisture staying in MS this morning, instead of moving to N. MO. which was what the forecast was based off of, it's looking like the moisture is gonna hit IA Thursday then shoot straight east, rather than north.


----------



## unit28

Gointo shear off the bottom like I said. Like a rip cord.
Squall line setting up will pull it like a top leaving the cwa with lingering wideapread snow through Friday as lmn said. Vortex moving east ne
2-4 if I'm lucky


----------



## BossPlow614

Signed up for Minute Bids to see what they have. Is it me or is there nothing on there? My company is full service and as far as the site goes we offer 30 different services in regards to landscape installation & maintenance and snow & ice management. 
Definitely a good idea for a website though, if the prices are as rock bottom as you guys have said the only ones making off well from this is the website!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

EmJayDub;1600912 said:


> Signed up for Minute Bids to see what they have. Is it me or is there nothing on there? My company is full service and as far as the site goes we offer 30 different services in regards to landscape installation & maintenance and snow & ice management.
> Definitely a good idea for a website though, if the prices are as rock bottom as you guys have said the only ones making off well from this is the website!


I wouldn't have wasted my time.

They have a rating on there, where if you decide to open a bid proposal, but don't bid on it, you get docked points.

If you submit a bid, you're basically wasting your time.

Either MinuteBid guy is getting a kickback outside of the 10% of the process, or it goes to people he knows.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I agree minutebids is a waste of time.


----------



## unit28

anyone like bidding wallyworld's?
I noticed this season elk river's wal/mrt was done very good compared to previous 
Kudo's to whome-ever is doing now.

I do have a good opportunity on that and a huge HOA in Blaine, I'm just not sure if I'd ever get them as I bid mid/high. I bid costco 4 years ago and don't think I came close.


----------



## AuroraMSP

EmJayDub;1600912 said:


> Signed up for Minute Bids to see what they have. Is it me or is there nothing on there? My company is full service and as far as the site goes we offer 30 different services in regards to landscape installation & maintenance and snow & ice management.
> Definitely a good idea for a website though, if the prices are as rock bottom as you guys have said the only ones making off well from this is the website!


Bidding is only by invitation. If your services and area match a bid from a company, and your matching score is high enough, you will get the invite to bid.


----------



## AuroraMSP

LwnmwrMan22;1600921 said:


> I wouldn't have wasted my time.
> 
> They have a rating on there, where if you decide to open a bid proposal, but don't bid on it, you get docked points.
> 
> If you submit a bid, you're basically wasting your time.
> 
> Either MinuteBid guy is getting a kickback outside of the 10% of the process, or it goes to people he knows.


This is exactly right, the 3 bids I put in back in October of 2011 is still pending...


----------



## BossPlow614

AuroraMSP;1600956 said:


> Bidding is only by invitation. If your services and area match a bid from a company, and your matching score is high enough, you will get the invite to bid.


Now it makes sense. I only have about 15 minutes invested in it so far so the loss isn't too bad.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone have light snowflakes falling yet?


----------



## CityGuy

Getting some light snow here.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

We got a 10 minute blizzard here. I'm sure it wasn't that bad, but the m efing wind


----------



## PremierL&L

Only wind here on the west side.


----------



## djagusch

Snow pellets up in st croix falls.


----------



## Janko78

Does anyone else seem to think that we'll get nothing tonight in terms of snow? Just bitter cold temps and nasty wind chills? There's nothing on radar at all. What am I missing?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Getting some light snow here.


----------



## BossPlow614

I hope we don't get anything, I don't even want to go outside when it's this cold!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Janko78;1601118 said:


> Does anyone else seem to think that we'll get nothing tonight in terms of snow? Just bitter cold temps and nasty wind chills? There's nothing on radar at all. What am I missing?


Nothing, This storm was fabricated from the beginning. Winds yes, moisture no. Nothing to worry about tonight unless all your jobs are downwind from 90000 acres of flat barren land with no obstructions. You might get 1/2" drifts if thats the case.Thumbs Up


----------



## Janko78

Thanks SSS!


----------



## unit28

yes,
and tdwr's pickin it up


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1600823 said:


> Ok, I know for a while it sounded like the metro was going to get hammered. Like I said, as long we get a couple or few inches, no big deal.


works for me as well, less bit#hing from people


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Who said what about nothing on the radar??


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1601020 said:


> We got a 10 minute blizzard here. I'm sure it wasn't that bad, but the m efing wind


we got the same here (55901)


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1601143 said:


> yes,
> and tdwr's pickin it up


Yes but do you think it will amount to anything? Looks like its staying south of 94 again.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm resigned to sitting on the couch, trying to finish entering loose receipts from last year for taxes.

I'd like to tidy this little project up before the end of Feb., and if all of the snow is coming next week, then I need to finish this before Thursday.

So...... move on snow.


----------



## Janko78

Taxes??? What are those? I started my business last fall after working for many other large n small companies and I gotta say, MN is about the least business friendly state in the union. My CPA is incredible, not sure how he says on top of all changes and bs in this state n federal too!

Ok, my rant is done. I have ribs on the smoker!


----------



## OC&D

Well boys, at this time tomorrow I'll be halfway to Vegas. Any bets anyone wants me to place? The craps pit, the hold'em table, and some slots are calling my name.....along with Gabriela and Ling Ling at Mermaids...those girls are dangerous.

You'll have to have all that fun on Thursday and Friday without me, though I'll probably check in on my phone to make sure you're all keeping it in line!


----------



## BossPlow614

That reminds me, I still have stacks and stacks of receipts to get through. I need to get this SEO stuff done on my website though, and hit the gym, need some intense cardio to get everything off my mind before the night's end.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1601153 said:


> Who said what about nothing on the radar??


just confirming wisps of nothingness that's stuck at 9kmb or 1000mb sfc. can still show up on radar
lot's of times. If I guessed a % I'd say 60% of prcp that's near .01" pr hr or less doesn't
really show a clear path on returns under that dbz. I get a good return with TDWR on such light precip. Actually shows a better path when it's that light....I like it for such occasions.

SSS,
hpc couple days ago had me at 3/4"
They had the eta start at about 6pm.

Tonight they're at .01 or less for 8 hours.
And I bet if you go back and lookat met/gen it's flatlined but should show prcp
during a spcfc period.


----------



## ryde307

OC&D;1601205 said:


> Well boys, at this time tomorrow I'll be halfway to Vegas. Any bets anyone wants me to place? The craps pit, the hold'em table, and some slots are calling my name.....along with Gabriela and Ling Ling at Mermaids...those girls are dangerous.
> 
> You'll have to have all that fun on Thursday and Friday without me, though I'll probably check in on my phone to make sure you're all keeping it in line!


When I was just there a friend called 20 min before the superbowl and said put 10,000 on the raven for the win parlayed with the over. I told him he was a moron and hung up. Shows what I know would have mad somewhere around $70,000.

I say play craps first time you roll and have a point put $100 on the hard 6. I will paypal you my money later. Good luck be careful of ling ling she can be dangerous.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Snowing pretty good at my house


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Unless it redevelops, looks like we have another 2 hours +/- of snow.


----------



## Janko78

Gonna have to do walks n salt tonight.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Janko78;1601348 said:


> Gonna have to do walks n salt tonight.


Sorry, I only guess at totals for 1.5" triggers.:realmad:


----------



## CityGuy

Snowing good and sticking here. Some drifts along edge of road sticking out a little into road.


----------



## SSS Inc.

May wife came and got me in the basement and said "its really coming down out there". She wasn't kidding. Snowing good right now and the wind is blowing it sideways which makes it look worse. Everything is white but not worth a measurement. Looks like fun though.


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS, if you quick turn to Kare 11 you'll see some morons complaining about how we don't get snow and when this random lady was younger they had waist high snow, and your buddy PD is on as well talking about how we don't get snow anymore, best part is that while they're doing all this, snow is falling...:laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

EmJayDub;1601428 said:


> SSS, if you quick turn to Kare 11 you'll see some morons complaining about how we don't get snow and when this random lady was younger they had waist high snow, and your buddy PD is on as well talking about how we don't get snow anymore, best part is that while they're doing all this, snow is falling...:laughing:


I missed it. :realmad: Thats reminds me of when Al Gore had a couple Global warming Summits in NY and it was super cold and snowy at the time. I know it doesn't mean it will never snow, but its still funny.


----------



## unit28

RUC shows it letting up near 3am


----------



## SSS Inc.

Plowable seems to be the word of the day for thurs/fri for channel 4,5,11. Good enough for me.payup and sunday nightpayup


----------



## BossPlow614

If you hurry to the Kare 11 Fbook page you can talk with PD on their latest post!


----------



## SSS Inc.

EmJayDub;1601443 said:


> If you hurry to the Kare 11 Fbook page you can talk with PD on their latest post!


I think he already went to bed.


----------



## BossPlow614

Does anyone else plan on salting early this morning?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I just left to check my zero tolerance accounts. 

So far looks like I should have stayed in bed.


----------



## BossPlow614

Let me know how up near Ramsey looks (as close as you can get). Worse comes to worse, ill backpack blow sidewalks and then salt.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The closest I get tonight is driving past Blaine. 

I'm downtown Minneapolis right now. Minimal snow on the sidewalks.

Driving down 35W I could see some rifts along curbs at the larger commercial properties, but 90% of the parking lots / sidewalks are bare.

So bare that I could probably skip the zero tolerance and I probably wouldn't get a phone call.


----------



## unit28

I assume its done now
Since its warping ovr the grt lks


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I haven't seen a flake fly all night, whether from the sky or ground. 

Just came through downtown St. Paul on my way to WBL. Less snow over here than in Minneapolis.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yep, skipping the last two on the east side. If they call I can be there in 20 minutes.

I haven't seen a single other private contractor out.

Just DOT dumping our money on dry roads.


----------



## unit28

I should start a kitty pool for a motre fuel effcnt truck


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1601438 said:


> Plowable seems to be the word of the day for thurs/fri for channel 4,5,11. Good enough for me.payup and sunday nightpayup


....:redbounce
I'm not in the advisory yet. So I'm still speculating a meager shovelable 2-4 up here.
If it starts in the N Met by 5pm TH then I might get a go at a double run
Really going to need it as Sun Night starts to warm up. Especially with the warm air advection getting mixed in the system forecasted Sun Night. Highs Monday look near 35*
I havn't looked at prcp type yet for Sun, so the 12z's will help determine that.

Here in the top map is where I'm seeing the shear for Th night. If only all of that would come N, then I'd be looking at a double/triple run Th into Fri

The bottom map of the RUC met/gen shows crashing temps in red, the next line shows prcp type and duration in blue, and the flat line of prcp amnt on the bottom with a dust bump


----------



## unit28

I'm still certain of the High Impact South, Th/Fri
But I was wondering why I didn't see anything Sunday..
NWS, typo ????
prolly typical nam jumping the gun/ and slated the snow for Sunday
Phammer said looking more like Sun system pushing back to Mon
.
.
.


----------



## ryde307

Came out with one of the gyys to do walks. Only 1/4 in most places but holy hell is the wind cold in mpls.


----------



## andersman02

Well looks like we are leaving at the worst time possible for mexico, friday at 10am.

We have aa couple guys backing us up but I have a bad feeling this next coming week.

Is there a possibility of someone being able to sub for us this coming week? It wouldnt be a 100% guarantee but If our truck goes down we dont have a backup at this time =(

Send me a PM and let me know, account are mostly bloomington, some edina, richfield


----------



## CityGuy

Sounds like snow for the next week or so. Pretreat here we come.


----------



## unit28

whatever it is...SUN?MON?TUE?
I see alot of moisture Mon night into Tue
.82 maybe


----------



## IDST

andersman02;1601631 said:


> Well looks like we are leaving at the worst time possible for mexico, friday at 10am.
> 
> We have aa couple guys backing us up but I have a bad feeling this next coming week.
> 
> Is there a possibility of someone being able to sub for us this coming week? It wouldnt be a 100% guarantee but If our truck goes down we dont have a backup at this time =(
> 
> Send me a PM and let me know, account are mostly bloomington, some edina, richfield


Sent u a pm


----------



## unit28

uncond prob frozen...click

http://www.mdl.nws.noaa.gov/~mos/gmos/ptype_conus2p5/gmos_ptype.php


----------



## Janko78

If anyone can help me with plowing a lot in **** Rapids by 6:30am Friday morning it would be greatly appreciated. I'm short handed for this upcoming snow event and need help with my **** Rapids site. It's right off 610/**** rapids blvd. Easy plow and shovel of walks, i'll run the salt truck through shortly thereafter. PM if you can help me!

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## Camden

We should generate a contact list (assuming you guys are comfortable sharing names & numbers). I could put it into an Excel file and e-mail it to everyone. 

It might be helpful in times of need since it seems a bunch of us are going on vacation and need help with services outside of plowing (like hauling, salting, ect...).


What do you guys think?


----------



## Janko78

I think that would be a great idea.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1601855 said:


> We should generate a contact list (assuming you guys are comfortable sharing names & numbers). I could put it into an Excel file and e-mail it to everyone.
> 
> It might be helpful in times of need since it seems a bunch of us are going on vacation and need help with services outside of plowing (like hauling, salting, ect...).
> 
> What do you guys think?


That sounds like a great idea, add in home base or service area and that would be quite handy! I think most of us are pretty amicable to cooperative efforts.


----------



## BossPlow614

I agree. Great idea.


----------



## qualitycut

Yea great Idea and if people dont want to they dont have to.


----------



## Camden

Awesome! Start sending me PMs with your info and I'll get on it. Name, phone, email, service area and services offered.


----------



## olsonbro

I think that is a great idea


----------



## Ranger620

I also think its a good idea.


----------



## Ranger620

Janko78;1601830 said:


> If anyone can help me with plowing a lot in **** Rapids by 6:30am Friday morning it would be greatly appreciated. I'm short handed for this upcoming snow event and need help with my **** Rapids site. It's right off 610/**** rapids blvd. Easy plow and shovel of walks, i'll run the salt truck through shortly thereafter. PM if you can help me!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jeff


I have a couple of accounts within a few blks of there but am worried about one of my guys not showing. If he stays home like hes supose to I can get to it. How big is it????


----------



## CityGuy

Camden
Because I work for a city my availability is limited. And I could help out but I do not have my own plow and would have to be on a basis of if they call I have 30 to get there. Thoughts on my info?


----------



## Camden

Hamelfire;1601920 said:


> Camden
> Because I work for a city my availability is limited. And I could help out but I do not have my own plow and would have to be on a basis of if they call I have 30 to get there. Thoughts on my info?


Send it. If you're not able to help then that's that. At least give people the option to contact you.

To the rest of you...I'm getting your PMs so I'll start putting this together.


----------



## Camden

This is going well. Keep them coming! Make sure you're listing what services you're willing to provide!


----------



## AuroraMSP

Thanks Camden for doing this! Great idea...


----------



## banonea

Camden;1601923 said:


> Send it. If you're not able to help then that's that. At least give people the option to contact you.
> 
> To the rest of you...I'm getting your PMs so I'll start putting this together.


I forgot to put my email, it is 
[email protected]


----------



## Camden

AuroraMSP;1601965 said:


> Thanks Camden for doing this! Great idea...


No problem! It's actually pretty easy to do. I'll try to have something in everyone's hands by tomorrow.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

Camden;1601855 said:


> We should generate a contact list (assuming you guys are comfortable sharing names & numbers). I could put it into an Excel file and e-mail it to everyone.
> 
> It might be helpful in times of need since it seems a bunch of us are going on vacation and need help with services outside of plowing (like hauling, salting, ect...).
> 
> What do you guys think?


Excellent idea.


----------



## unit28

That's awesome Camden


----------



## Camden

I sent the list to a couple of you guys. Check it out and let me know what you think. If you didn't get an email, don't worry...I sent it to the first guys who sent PMs.


----------



## OC&D

Good idea. I should be losing money, but I decided to take a break from that!


----------



## SSS Inc.

New weather story. Around 5-6" metro. Looks about right to me. The NAM has had 6" over the metro the whole time they covered those days. GFS actually looks to have gone up from earlier today closer to the 5" mark. What looks real interesting is next Mon/Tues. If that thing holds together look out if it stays as snow. I'm guessing we won't hear much about it until we get through this one.


----------



## Deershack

Camden;1601855 said:


> We should generate a contact list (assuming you guys are comfortable sharing names & numbers). I could put it into an Excel file and e-mail it to everyone.
> 
> It might be helpful in times of need since it seems a bunch of us are going on vacation and need help with services outside of plowing (like hauling, salting, etc...).
> 
> What do you guys think?


Sounds like a great idea. Last two years I have tried to put together a" meet up" at my house in the late spring with that idea in mind. Thought it would be a chance to put faces with names, exchange cards brag about (show off) trucks and so on. I had a few show up but there seemed to be suspicion that others would try to poach accounts or something.

I'm willing to try it again this Spring. It's been suggested that perhaps the wkend of the SIMA meeting would be good. I think that's June 22nd.

Let me know it any of you are interested

Lee


----------



## CityGuy

I missed the weather at a fire. Anything good?


----------



## TKLAWN

Good story about icy sidewalks in Minneapolis. Reporter guy wasn't sure how to get rid of ice.


----------



## Camden

I've got 19 guys on the list so far. Still need SSS, Unit, LawnMowerGuy, TKlawn, Deershack.....and I bet some others!


----------



## Camden

Deershack;1602344 said:


> Sounds like a great idea. Last two years I have tried to put together a" meet up" at my house in the late spring with that idea in mind. Thought it would be a chance to put faces with names, exchange cards brag about (show off) trucks and so on. I had a few show up but there seemed to be suspicion that others would try to poach accounts or something.
> 
> I'm willing to try it again this Spring. It's been suggested that perhaps the wkend of the SIMA meeting would be good. I think that's June 22nd.
> 
> Let me know it any of you are interested
> 
> Lee


Yeah, I think if all of us can share our info we'll stand a good chance of getting something to work. I'm definitely up for a meet-n-greet in June. I know several of you already but I'd still like to meet everyone eventually.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

TKLAWN;1602408 said:


> Good story about icy sidewalks in Minneapolis. Reporter guy wasn't sure how to get rid of ice.


Hahaha! I just saw that too. I guess you'll have to wait til spring to melt it buddy, just like roads are iced over all winter til the spring thaw.....oh wait....


----------



## unit28

I saw today that NWS discussed the shearing and weakening of what's iz name

HPC discs...
IN TERMS OF THE MODELS...
WE SAW BETTER OVERALL CLUSTERING WITH THE
MASS FIELDS IN TERMS OF THE TIMING/TRACK OF THE SFC-700 MB LOWS
ACROSS THE PLAINS AND EVENTUALLY UPPER MS VLY THROUGH DAY 3.

HOWEVER...ONCE AGAIN...THE NAM AGAIN WAS SUSPICIOUSLY WEAK WITH
CONVECTION FORMING ALONG THE GULF COAST REGION...WHICH (AGAIN} LED
TO MUCH HIGHER QPF N-NW OVER THE COLD SECTOR...
{meaning rain is a little further north}

WHILE AGAIN
POSSIBLY HAVING A NEGATIVE IMPACT ITS FORECASTS OF
TEMPERATURE/MOISTURE FARTHER NORTH AND IN VICINITY OF THE
RAIN/SNOW LINE.

THUS...RELIED MORE UPON THE BETTER AGREEING
GFS/ECMWF FOR INTENSITY WITHIN THE COLD SECTOR BUT LEANED MORE
TOWARD THE SLOW SIDE OF THE SCALE GIVEN MODEL RECENT TRENDS IN
THAT DIRECTION. PER THE HPC MODEL DIAGNOSTIC DISCUSSION..

*UKMET* AND CMC APPEARED REASONABLE WITH THE MASS FIELDS

plunge Bob had 5.1/2" only as far north as faribault.
and a basic 4 as far as the metro

If the storm track were a little more North,
then the dry cold air I eluded to would help pop the corn a bit to get higher totals round here
I'm still hangin on to my 2-4. Hope to see at least 2 on the next one, too.
Looking to turn the A/C on around the 6th


----------



## Deershack

Camden: I'll host the meet up but don't want to get all the stuff and have only a few show up. Last year I ended up with 20# of BBQ ribs and 2gal of potatoe salad left over. It got expensive buying new pants and belts for the summer after I finished the left overs. Would like to get somewhat firm commitments on numbers this time. Also need suggestions on a good date.


----------



## unit28

Camden;1602413 said:


> I've got 19 guys on the list so far. Still need SSS, Unit, LawnMowerGuy, TKlawn, Deershack.....and I bet some others!


I'm to old and slow, plus I only carry one shovel


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1602413 said:


> I've got 19 guys on the list so far. Still need SSS, Unit, LawnMowerGuy, TKlawn, Deershack.....and I bet some others!


We like to stay anonymous. Personally I'm a keyboard cowboy, shoot my mouth off a lot and want to keep it that way.

Just kidding. But I'm not sure if I'd offer a lot to the list. Like most of you guys we run a pretty tight schedule and wouldn't be able to help much in a big storm. Hauling is about all I have to offer but when other people need it we usually are taking care of our own jobs following big events. And I think this is Camden's evil way to steal all of our properties.:laughing:


----------



## Deershack

Unit and SSS: Does that mean your not up for a get together either?


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1602439 said:


> Looking to turn the A/C on around the 6th


The 6th of what?

For what its worth the NAM keeps going up.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1602280 said:


> I sent the list to a couple of you guys. Check it out and let me know what you think. If you didn't get an email, don't worry...I sent it to the first guys who sent PMs.


Looks good to me thanks again.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1602467 said:


> Looks good to me thanks again.


Great! I got your email so I'll keep the same format until someone else comes up with a better one.

Ryde307 just checked in so now the list is at 20. Still waiting on SSS and LawnMowerDude Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

Deershack;1602460 said:


> Unit and SSS: Does that mean your not up for a get together either?


Lee, I would definitely come if I could but in the summer if its not raining we are working. Its a tough time of year for me, my kids rarely see me. I couldn't commit to anything but if I knew it was going on and at the last minute I could come I would. I think it would be fun to put some names and faces together. Several years ago I was on a fishing forum and they had a get together in my neck of the woods and nobody talked which was kind of funny. Kind of typical I would guess once people finally meet face to face. My brother and I were very social especially with our video cameras (use to have a little show on Mpls. cable) After a while most people loosened up but some people clearly were only able to communicate through a keyboard.


----------



## ryde307

I did add my info to the list. Like SSS mentioned typically when we are getting dumped on and people need help we are at pretty full capacity as well but it can't hurt to ask. We can help with hauling or pushbacks or snowblowing on off days though.
The trick is send emails to all your properties explaining how full snow storage areas are and with a possible 10+ in the next week things should get moved or at least thought about. We added 2 more hauling jobs this week because of it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1602478 said:


> Great! I got your email so I'll keep the same format until someone else comes up with a better one.
> 
> Ryde307 just checked in so now the list is at 20. Still waiting on SSS and LawnMowerDude Thumbs Up


Let me know when LawnMowerDude responds and I might join in the fun.


----------



## AuroraMSP

Deershack;1602444 said:


> Camden: I'll host the meet up but don't want to get all the stuff and have only a few show up. Last year I ended up with 20# of BBQ ribs and 2gal of potatoe salad left over. It got expensive buying new pants and belts for the summer after I finished the left overs. Would like to get somewhat firm commitments on numbers this time. Also need suggestions on a good date.


I would suggest a date that is before everyone is busy working. Something mid March seems like the best time.

I'm in.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm out, no offense.

Nothing against Camden, hell I've sold him a tailgate spreader before.

I'm a bit anal about people knowing ALL of my info.

If I have an account that I don't care if someone wants to try to steal, I'll talk about it.

If I have accounts that I would be pissed that I lost, they don't get alot of mention.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1602455 said:


> And I think this is Camden's evil way to steal all of our properties.:laughing:


I wouldn't trade my location for any in the metro. I like being able to go from account to account without any worries about traffic!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Sounds like the buzz-phrase "plowable snow" is being pulled out yet again... yeehaw


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1602480 said:


> Lee, I would definitely come if I could but in the summer if its not raining we are working. Its a tough time of year for me, my kids rarely see me. I couldn't commit to anything but if I knew it was going on and at the last minute I could come I would. I think it would be fun to put some names and faces together. *Several years ago I was on a fishing forum* and they had a get together in my neck of the woods and nobody talked which was kind of funny. Kind of typical I would guess once people finally meet face to face. My brother and I were very social especially with our video cameras (use to have a little show on Mpls. cable) After a while most people loosened up but some people clearly were only able to communicate through a keyboard.


FishingMinnesota?

Schaffer on 4 has the metro down to 1.7 Thursday night, 2.7 by Friday evening.

Said it's staying south like Unit has said.


----------



## Deershack

SSS Inc.;1602480 said:


> Lee, I would definitely come if I could but in the summer if its not raining we are working. Its a tough time of year for me, my kids rarely see me. I couldn't commit to anything but if I knew it was going on and at the last minute I could come I would. I think it would be fun to put some names and faces together. Several years ago I was on a fishing forum and they had a get together in my neck of the woods and nobody talked which was kind of funny. Kind of typical I would guess once people finally meet face to face. My brother and I were very social especially with our video cameras (use to have a little show on Mpls. cable) After a while most people loosened up but some people clearly were only able to communicate through a keyboard.


Rick: I would definitly try to keep the family format I tried last year. Let the wives get to gether and talk about us and schedules. I have a fairly good size yard with swing set and lawn games for the kids. If I was sure kids were coming I could also set up the hoop in the drive.

Looking at perhaps a Friday or Sat. 3 tp ??????? What ever works.


----------



## Camden

Well, it looks like the 3 most prevalent posters in this thread don't want to give their info so the list is at 22. No TKLawn, Lawn Enforcer...?

I had several guys send me PMs who never post on here so that was kind of neat. I'll wait until tomorrow before I send the list to everyone just so I can catch any late arrivals.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1602491 said:


> Nothing against Camden, hell I've sold him a tailgate spreader before.


And I've purchased replacement sweeper brushes from SSS Thumbs Up


----------



## Deershack

Camden;1602501 said:


> And I've purchased replacement sweeper brushes from SSS Thumbs Up


Got you beat. I bought a truck from him. LOL


----------



## IDST

I was really hoping for a couple "big" storms to hit my contracts so i can start charging some extras. Need just one more foot


----------



## djagusch

So I was looking at the season for snow totals. We are at 30.5" or so. From dec 1st we are 1.5 above normal but from july 1st we are behind 7.5"s. So that means they have a average snowfal of 9"s or so for nov, which seems high in my mind. Does that sound right to you guys?


----------



## unit28

jagext;1602586 said:


> I was really hoping for a couple "big" storms to hit my contracts so i can start charging some extras. Need just one more foot


with the cold air surrounding the N/NW side {-29 yesterday Daks}
I think we'll be in a snow maker. Only if it will push a little moisture this way 
it'll add up. It'd be an easy push of fluff it it does. Also I havn't looked at wind speed vorticity lately. So I hope I get some drifts if we don't get alot of snow. Also if it slows down more than anticipated due to the blocking ridge. It may sit and spin awhile longer...TH-SAT

I think Mon is a different story. It could pull alot of warm air in the mix. Wis. might be in the 40's along and possibly IA too.

This late week storm doesn't show prcp water as does Mon, where the precipital water is now looking like 1 or better. Mon looks heavy wet concrete 4-6 for that time frame I think


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1602498 said:


> FishingMinnesota?


Yep, It was when it first started out. I had one of the first join dates. Then it got overpopulated and I haven't been back in 6 or 7 years. Guys would give away all the "secret" spots.


----------



## IDST

I c nws has 3-5 Thursday night and 1-2 for Friday. What do tgey consider Thursday night? Locals say snow not starting till late?


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1602464 said:


> The 6th of what?
> .


March,
Heck,
since the stores already have bathing suits on the shelves
I figured it's going to be warm sometime soon

So maybe If I call the A/C people around March 6th I can beat the tuneup gouging
that's going to happen near the 12th -20th


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1602641 said:


> Yep, It was when it first started out. I had one of the first join dates. Then it got overpopulated and I haven't been back in 6 or 7 years. Guys would give away all the "secret" spots.


I'm one of the moderators for the Lawn and Garden section there.

I agree, I used to be much more active on there, but not so much anymore.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1602655 said:


> March,
> Heck,
> since the stores already have bathing suits on the shelves
> I figured it's going to be warm sometime soon
> 
> So maybe If I call the A/C people around March 6th I can beat the tuneup gouging
> that's going to happen near the 12th -20th


I've seen reports of mid 40's after Tuesdays' storm. Yes, turn the A/C on.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jagext;1602642 said:


> I c nws has 3-5 Thursday night and 1-2 for Friday. What do tgey consider Thursday night? Locals say snow not starting till late?


Night "seems" to be 8-9 pm until 3-4 am. At least that's when they change the forecast images.

I see everyone has been dropped a step for Thursday night.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1602677 said:


> Night "seems" to be 8-9 pm until 3-4 am. At least that's when they change the forecast images.
> 
> Stacy area has been dropped from 3-5 Thursday night to 2-4".


I saw the EC MN /W WI side gather;s some moisture around Fri 12pm

TH night, saturation starts after the mids pool up a bit, due to dry air mass on the N fringe


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The NWS weather story map of "Local accumulations" in the upper left corner is flipped from last night.

Last night they had more snow in W. / S. MN. Now they have more snow in E. / S. MN.

Goes along with what Schaffer said last night, and what Unit said about 5 days ago.

The snow is setting up to shoot east.

I can see it being one of those things being ready to go at midnight tomorrow night, and end up just waiting until Friday.


----------



## Camden

I sent everyone who gave me an email address a copy of the contact list. For those of you who didn't give an email address, how do you want to receive your copy of the information?

(EmJayDub, MnLefty, Tacovic and andersman02)


----------



## IDST

Camden;1602708 said:


> I sent everyone who gave me an email address a copy of the contact list. For those of you who didn't give an email address, how do you want to receive your copy of the information?
> 
> (EmJayDub, MnLefty, Tacovic and andersman02)[/QUOT
> E]
> 
> Did u get mine? Tried pm from my phone not sure if u got it


----------



## Camden

jagext;1602723 said:


> Camden;1602708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sent everyone who gave me an email address a copy of the contact list. For those of you who didn't give an email address, how do you want to receive your copy of the information?
> 
> (EmJayDub, MnLefty, Tacovic and andersman02)[/QUOT
> E]
> 
> Did u get mine? Tried pm from my phone not sure if u got it
> 
> 
> 
> I just looked and I didn't receive anything from you yesterday. Send it again and I'll update the list.
Click to expand...


----------



## IDST

Just did. If it didnt work ill just post on here


----------



## IDST

Wth im sitting waiting for my truck repair watching price ia right to notice they now have male models showing the prizes?!


----------



## Camden

jagext;1602741 said:


> Just did. If it didnt work ill just post on here


Strike 2

LOL


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS now has Stacy area at 1-3", mainly after 1 am Thursday night.


----------



## IDST

[email protected] Com
6513081499
St. Louis park golden valley crystal Plymouth. 
Plowing removal anf salting


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

JohnDee has moved the biggest chunk south as well.


----------



## PremierL&L

LwnmwrMan22;1602811 said:


> NWS now has Stacy area at 1-3", mainly after 1 am Thursday night.


Looks like it gonna put most of it down before rush hour too should be fun getting lots open before work!


----------



## BossPlow614

Champlin was also reduced, 2-4 overnight on NWS.


----------



## qualitycut

jagext;1602801 said:


> Wth im sitting waiting for my truck repair watching price ia right to notice they now have male models showing the prizes?!


I noticed that the other day very dissapointing


----------



## CityGuy

NWS still 3-6 total for my area as of 1030 am today.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1602880 said:


> NWS still 3-6 total for my area as of 1030 am today.


Me too. Actually 4-7". Hasn't changed and I'm guessing they won't tweak it too much more until tomorrow at about 6 p.m.  They will probably change the Weather Story at about 1:04 today. I'm guessing they put it at 3-5"


----------



## BossPlow614

Looks like this storm's name is "Q" I really don't understand why they name winter storms, it's not like they're that destructive unless there's freezing rain added in.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Look at the new weather story and edit your last comment SSS.


----------



## Semi-Crazy

where do you fellas find your "most reliable" NWS predictions? I've looked on the site(probably missing it) but cants seem to find it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Semi-Crazy;1603000 said:


> where do you fellas find your "most reliable" NWS predictions? I've looked on the site(probably missing it) but cants seem to find it.


"Most reliable" are the ones Unit posts after the storm is ended and the spotters send in their totals.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Semi-Crazy;1603000 said:


> where do you fellas find your "most reliable" NWS predictions? I've looked on the site(probably missing it) but cants seem to find it.


Your local area would be best. The weather stories paint with a broader brush.

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...PX&textField1=45.6029&textField2=-92.9891&e=0


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1603005 said:


> Your local area would be best. The weather stories paint with a broader brush.
> 
> http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...PX&textField1=45.6029&textField2=-92.9891&e=0


Any idea on totals in rochester ?


----------



## unit28

@ semi...
Honestly looking at local NWS is a good start for info
The only time I visit their info is for comparisons.
I have to much data I compare, I think it's about 12 consolidated pages.


I'm not to sure I'm even buying NWS full predicitions on ?
Right now the NAM and GFS are about 6 hrs apart of saturation
GFS has RH at 75% near the 5Kmb dendritic growth zone @the13/2212Z
This would make my clients happy. But then the other hand is I see another good band @ the 00Z
maybe that's wrap or a fluke. I'm guessing a wrap. I havn't scoped everything out


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dave Dahl was just on 1500ESPN. He's been moved to 1:40 and 2:40 from 4:30, 4:50 and 5:30.

He said the Twin Cities COULD receive 4-6". He exaggerated the COULD then promptly went to talking about a larger storm on Sunday-Monday.

Even Drama Dave has moved onto the next storm.


----------



## unit28

banonea;1603019 said:


> Any idea on totals in rochester ?


Not trying to barge in or speak for SSS,

I think y'all are still good for the 6-8
take it easy out thee as it is a slow moving system
Should be able to get two good pushes in between 
where it looks to slow down before another good shot comes through.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1603024 said:


> Dave Dahl was just on 1500ESPN. He's been moved to 1:40 and 2:40 from 4:30, 4:50 and 5:30.
> 
> He said the Twin Cities COULD receive 4-6". He exaggerated the COULD then promptly went to talking about a larger storm on Sunday-Monday.
> 
> Even Drama Dave has moved onto the next storm.


I'm seeing a wicked tail form through N/NC 00Sun GFS
going to be interesting if that expands

This morning a couple big boys were still throwing around
both terms, shovel/plowable in the same sentence


----------



## qualitycut

Well all I know is if we get 4 plows out of these next two "storms" there is going to be some bi+++ing when invoices go out. That would make this month more pushes then all last winter and Nov - Jan of this yr combined


----------



## BossPlow614

I can't wait for the complaining to begin, around March 2nd or 3rd I'm thinking.


----------



## Semi-Crazy

thanks Unit, just never know who to believe weather wise,(I'm pretty sure not a good idea to bellive anybody who gets paid to forecast the weather) although the trusty weather rock has never let me down, only problem is know at the present makes think about the future tougher, lol


----------



## Semi-Crazy

I guess a more precise question should have been, "where do you guys come up with the NWS Total you speek of" Looks as though SSS gave me that. Thanks


----------



## CityGuy

Semi-Crazy;1603069 said:


> I guess a more precise question should have been, "where do you guys come up with the NWS Total you speek of" Looks as though SSS gave me that. Thanks


Semi I think most of us use this

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/mpx/

type in your zip, city, whatever


----------



## banonea

unit28;1603029 said:


> Not trying to barge in or speak for SSS,
> 
> I think y'all are still good for the 6-8
> take it easy out thee as it is a slow moving system
> Should be able to get two good pushes in between
> where it looks to slow down before another good shot comes through.


thanks unitThumbs Up, that is what we are hoping for. we have let a few people know we will be doing multi plowing. not worth breaking equipment just to save a few dollars in my mind. this winter is helping sell my monthly accounts s to why there monthly, and maybe change a few others mind to go with monthly. with any luck, you guys will see a few inches as well.... white gold babypayup


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

No more Winter Storm Watch.


----------



## Semi-Crazy

yep, all the way up to a winter weather advisory, look out!!


----------



## unit28

I'm squahed out....


Shane,

OH...Shane,

Come Back shane


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I'm even in an advisory down here.


----------



## unit28

east side slim
is what they should of called it.....

THE OUTLIER IN ALL OF THIS IS THE NAM WHICH HAS HIGHER QPF FOR
THURSDAY NIGHT AND FRIDAY... GIVING THE POTENTIAL FOR 6 INCHES OR
MORE IN 12 HOURS FOR PARTS OF SOUTH CENTRAL MN. THE HIRES
RUN OF THE ECMWF WAS UNAVAILABLE. COLLABORATION BETWEEN OFFICES
WITH QPF RESULTED IN ADVISORY CRITERIA BEING MET FOR ABOUT THE
SOUTHERN HALF OF MN AND WEST CENTRAL WI FOR THURSDAY NIGHT AND
FRIDAY. IN THE END...TOTAL SNOWFALL ACCUMULATION RANGES FROM NEAR
6 INCHES ALONG I-90...4 INCHES FROM REDWOOD FALLS THROUGH THE TWIN
CITIES TO RICE LAKE WITH AROUND 2 INCHES FROM MORRIS TO LITTLE
FALLS. A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY NOW COVERS THE EASTERN AND
SOUTHERN FA.


----------



## unit28

? moves SE


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Stacy area now down to 1-2" for tomorrow night. 1-3 for Friday. I say 2" total by Friday evening.


----------



## AuroraMSP

As long as we get an inch before 5am Friday and another inch after 5am, we should be good for 2 pushes.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1603144 said:


> Stacy area now down to 1-2" for tomorrow night. 1-3 for Friday. I say 2" total by Friday evening.


I'm at 2-4, 1-3, up to 1/2".........I'l take a solid 2" by 4 a.m. and light snow all day with another 2". Thanks

Like NWS mentioned the Nam is the outlier. Every run spits out around 1/2" liquid at the airport. What if it happened that way though. Hmm. That would be 7" or so. If the GFS is right I hope their right about Monday...Over a foot?? or a bunch of rain.:crying:

Edit: Now that's funny, the 18z GFS is on its way back up. Just added a .10" of liquid the last run.


----------



## mn-bob

Camden
I appreciate the list you have made.
Thanks for your time . 
Robertussmileyflag


----------



## unit28

I see that too SSS,
double the prcip from Thursday's storm,
and no green {rain} lines


----------



## SSS Inc.

I think I read that NWS thought that it would be all snow. I hate rain.


----------



## unit28

rain right now this next week would not help saturate any soil.
Although{no joke}there's a local farmer with one of the largest plots
around me that has been pushing snow off his rows.
I'm not familier if that's normal or not? But he's been at it for a a good week now.


----------



## unit28

I found this floating around the internet...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1603274 said:


> rain right now this next week would not help saturate any soil.
> Although{no joke}there's a local farmer with one of the largest plots
> around me that has been pushing snow off his rows.
> I'm not familier if that's normal or not? But he's been at it for a a good week now.


Could be wanting frost to go deeper, or wanting frost to come out sooner. Or could be planning on hauling a lot of manure. No its not normal


----------



## Camden

mn-bob;1603182 said:


> Camden
> I appreciate the list you have made.
> Thanks for your time .
> Robertussmileyflag


No problem! It was easier to do than I thought it would be.

For those of you who haven't received it yet, I did get your PMs but I haven't had time to deal with it today. I'll get it in your hands as soon as I have some free time.


----------



## djagusch

unit28;1603274 said:


> rain right now this next week would not help saturate any soil.
> Although{no joke}there's a local farmer with one of the largest plots
> around me that has been pushing snow off his rows.
> I'm not familier if that's normal or not? But he's been at it for a a good week now.


I snow blowed my front yard today with the skid steer (12" snow cover up here). I hope I can get the irrigation system in when the frost comes out and before I am doing clean ups 24/7 this spring.


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;1603283 said:


> Could be wanting frost to go deeper, or wanting frost to come out sooner. Or could be planning on hauling a lot of manure. No its not normal


Had another friend of mine at the water cooler tell me he's dug down about 8 inches and everything's powder dry. I can believe that as we went into this fall with little moisture.
Don't know when MN's last frost date is but that makes sense to get the frost out sooner. I guess CPC said we're in for a wet spring. We'll need that, so hope we get some frequent rain to get things started this spring.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1603308 said:


> Had another friend of mine at the water cooler tell me he's dug down about 8 inches and everything's powder dry. I can believe that as we went into this fall with little moisture.
> Don't know when MN's last frost date is but that makes sense to get the frost out sooner. I guess CPC said we're in for a wet spring. We'll need that, so hope we get some frequent rain to get things started this spring.


Well companies to the south west of me can't keep up. Wells that are way over 100 years old are dry. They need to go past 200 feet. They don't see moisture til atleat two feet, then its not the best


----------



## SSS Inc.

Wow. Full coverage of winter storm Q on the weather channel. An inch of snow possible in Missouri. Yikes.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1603524 said:


> Wow. Full coverage of winter storm Q on the weather channel. An inch of snow possible in Missouri. Yikes.


They better stock up on supplies! Who knows how long it will be before they can get out of there driveways


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Oklahoma was closing schools earlier today


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1603524 said:


> Wow. Full coverage of winter storm Q on the weather channel. An inch of snow possible in Missouri. Yikes.


Has the president declared it a disaster area yet..:laughing::laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1603532 said:


> Has the president declared it a disaster area yet..:laughing::laughing:


He better do it quick, it may change back to just rain as early as lunch time tomorrow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I did it again.

I called Fox 9 out on Ian's map on FB.

Below the map it says mainly 2-4" for the metro by Friday evening, yet in big bold numbers it says 5.5".

*"Why does the text say the majority of the Twin Cities 2-4", but the map plainly says 5.5"?"*

It reeks of "glance at the map and say "OH MY!! 6"??


----------



## SSS Inc.

Don't mess with Ians Snow-o-meter. I swear they use to have the o in there when it first came out. Clearly when the snow meter says 5.5", 2" is more likely.

My guess is that all of them including NWS are torn because of the NAM model which keeps the numbers up. Being right on the edge of this thing doesn't help. There will be some surprise totals I think on either end of the spectrum.

5.25" by the airport is the most recent average of the models at 15:1 ratio.


----------



## unit28

inside Lakeville is 0 to 4"
Outside is possible 6...down to Ames
He doodled that on his map.

OTHER HAZARDOUS WEATHER...
A DANGEROUS WINTER STORM WILL CONTINUE TONIGHT ACROSS NORTHERN OKLAHOMA.
AS A STRONG LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM MOVES INTO THE AREA...EXPECT HEAVY SNOW
TO RESULT IN ADDITIONAL SNOW ACCUMULATIONS OF 3 TO 6 INCHES NORTH OF
A CLINTON TO STILLWATER LINE AFTER MIDNIGHT.
{along with ice}


----------



## unit28

oh man...I had the 4-6 possible for Mon/Tue
I see he's raised the temps a little, coming closer to the 35* mark I forecasted for Monday


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1603524 said:


> Wow. Full coverage of winter storm Q on the weather channel. An inch of snow possible in Missouri. Yikes.


buddy lives in St. Louis they have closed schools for the rest of the week.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1603617 said:


> buddy lives in St. Louis they have closed schools for the rest of the week.


The whole week? Those kids will have fun on Friday when its all wet out there. I get that these areas aren't use to it but c'mon.


----------



## unit28

I hate it when they forecast a big storm, and then it dwindles down
I bought a bunch of truck'n snacks for Th Fr and Sat.
I think I'll go ahead and take care of Th and Saturdays right now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1603621 said:


> I hate it when they forecast a big storm, and then it dwindles down
> I bought a bunch of truck'n snacks for Th Fr and Sat.
> I think I'll go ahead and take care of Th and Saturdays right now


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1603621 said:


> I hate it when they forecast a big storm, and then it dwindles down
> I bought a bunch of truck'n snacks for Th Fr and Sat.
> I think I'll go ahead and take care of Th and Saturdays right now


Save a few for Monday just in case.Thumbs Up


----------



## unit28

Missery has the freezing rain issue to deal with.
After driving through there many winters I can tell you that's one state with alot of rural highway.
I've gone into the ditch and managed to pull out of it luckily. They don't send plows out in that state till it's done. I know that for a fact. This is where the rain line is before the storm really tracks Eastward.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22, You questioned fox9 but the other day I asked PD why he never updates until the last minute before a storm. Well he hasn't updated for two days. I'm sure he will as soon as I post this but why wouldn't he continue with daily updates. I thought he was a meteorologist.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1603633 said:


> Save a few for Monday just in case.Thumbs Up


I know right,
I'm sitting on the fence with barroclinic issues for Monday
I want to trust them about it being all snow, but I 
just can't on that one, 
Maybe it will maybe it won't be all snow

I'll eat just half a bag of reece's


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1603618 said:


> The whole week? Those kids will have fun on Friday when its all wet out there. I get that these areas aren't use to it but c'mon.


he said that there are huge lines to get gas and the grocery stores are picked clean. keep in mind he grew up here and used to plow snow here so he thinks it is funny.


----------



## BossPlow614

unit28;1603621 said:


> I hate it when they forecast a big storm, and then it dwindles down
> I bought a bunch of truck'n snacks for Th Fr and Sat.
> I think I'll go ahead and take care of Th and Saturdays right now


What was on the menu?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1603654 said:


> he said that there are huge lines to get gas and the grocery stores are picked clean. keep in mind he grew up here and used to plow snow here so he thinks it is funny.


My wife was visiting her cousin in Texas a couple years back right when the Superbowl was going on(nice timing) and they had snow down there. She was the only one driving around. Watched some guy in a Rav4 get stuck trying to get up a small incline. She went right around him in a little car. Pretty funny stuff.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1603665 said:


> My wife was visiting her cousin in Texas a couple years back right when the Superbowl was going on(nice timing) and they had snow down there. She was the only one driving around. Watched some guy in a Rav4 get stuck trying to get up a small incline. She went right around him in a little car. Pretty funny stuff.


In TX they don't have to changes tires until they're bald.
I always got 6 years on mine.


----------



## unit28

EmJayDub;1603659 said:


> What was on the menu?


cocoa puffs and lays sour creme/onion chips
I get a big bag and throw e'm in it


----------



## unit28

here's misserys HWO

I get the low snow laugh, but ice and blowing snow makes it hard to keep it between the lines
These are main ly highway HZD impacts. Heck I don't think they have to many plows on the long stretches to keep up


ACCUMULATIONS...SNOW AND SLEET ACCUMULATION OF 2 TO 5 INCHES
...ALONG WITH UP TO ONE TENTH OF AN INCH OF ICE.

* WINDS...EAST 10 TO 20 MPH WITH GUSTS UP TO 25 MPH.

* IMPACTS...HEAVY SNOW...SLEET AND ICE ACCUMULATIONS WILL HAVE
SIGNIFICANT IMPACTS ON TRAVEL.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Schaffer on 4 says 1-3" total with nothing starting until the morning rush on Friday. Basically eliminating the Thursday night snow


----------



## Drakeslayer

Belle says 2-7" for the metro thru Friday afternoon.


----------



## unit28

If that ridge of HP dont move ,
I bet central N/NE could see some acc snow


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1602672 said:


> I'm one of the moderators for the Lawn and Garden section there.
> 
> I agree, I used to be much more active on there, but not so much anymore.


Because everyone has been banned...


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1603618 said:


> The whole week? Those kids will have fun on Friday when its all wet out there. I get that these areas aren't use to it but c'mon.


Now I am going to sound like a old fart, But I can remember riding the bus with 6"to 10" of snow ON THE GROUND and loving the fact that we got to play outside.
People are ***** now days


----------



## banonea

unit28;1603621 said:


> I hate it when they forecast a big storm, and then it dwindles down
> I bought a bunch of truck'n snacks for Th Fr and Sat.
> I think I'll go ahead and take care of Th and Saturdays right now


you sound like my brother.... he calls them " fat kid" snacks:laughing:


----------



## banonea

banonea;1603732 said:


> you sound like my brother.... he calls them " fat kid" snacks:laughing:


I keep a 5lb bag of gummy worms in my truck.......Thumbs Up


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

banonea;1603735 said:


> I keep a 5lb bag of gummy worms in my truck.......Thumbs Up


I used to have a big bag of sour gummy worms in my truck with me and one night after I drank one of those big cans of blue Monster I started to get a gut ache, turned around real fast in a parking lot and I had to get out and I puked up a rainbow all over the parking lot I was plowing


----------



## CityGuy

I usually have a bag of pretzels in the truck and a case of dew.


----------



## BossPlow614

I might drink a Monster Import but normally its all water and coffee for the morning. Pretty rare that I eat also. Ill eat before I leave, if its a big storm ill stop and grab something from a place thats somewhat healthy. I try to eat as healthy as possible. Once you start eating right you'll never want to eat processed garbage, it just doesn't taste good.


----------



## qualitycut

Double post.....


----------



## qualitycut

They are sure backing the totals down on everything I have heard. I don't mind 2-4 anyway that's were I'm most profitable.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1604049 said:


> They are sure backing the totals down on everything I have heard. I don't mind 2-4 anyway that's were I'm most profitable.


4" is my magic number...that way I can not only hit every business but I can do cell towers too payup


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1604049 said:


> They are sure backing the totals down on everything I have heard. I don't mind 2-4 anyway that's were I'm most profitable.


I'm looking forward to not having to do much tonight. Alot of my stuff is mainly after 3 am.

A slow snow that is 3" by 10 pm tomorrow night is PERFECT


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm liking this government work.

Just drove out to my second closed landfill that I picked up last week.

Pull up Google Earth, walk off the roads and plow. 

I don't have anyone complaining I'm ruining their sleep or dinner.

One more next week.

I'm conflicted though. I too am like Camden, I only get to plow these when there's 4" or more.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

One more thing. You guys looking at the percentages for Sunday/Monday/Tuesday, thinking we are going to have a 3 day snow storm, that's not what's going to happen.

NWS has it in their discussion thread there will be chances "plastered" because none of the models are in agreement when the snow will arrive, if at all. Some models show the storm will be well SE of our area.


----------



## unit28

Thumbs Up I saw that on NCEP yesterday
Ice is melting off the windows now..getting dry and RH coming down.

Anyone see that squall out of DFdub this AM?


----------



## mnlefty

I'm liking lower totals... being seasonal we may be able to get away with 1 trip instead of two.

What I'm not liking is the timing... Can see it already, nothing at 2-3am then a couple inches by 7 and our resi's saying "how come we're not cleared yet?"


----------



## qualitycut

mnlefty;1604129 said:


> I'm liking lower totals... being seasonal we may be able to get away with 1 trip instead of two.
> 
> What I'm not liking is the timing... Can see it already, nothing at 2-3am then a couple inches by 7 and our resi's saying "how come we're not cleared yet?"


That's what I hate of having a mix of per time and seasonal one of the two complain we didn't wait till its done and one because its not


----------



## PTTP08

Subscribe ing to thread


----------



## Camden

PTTP08;1604139 said:


> Subscribe ing to thread


What took you so long?


----------



## OC&D

8/1 odds on the Wild winning the Cup?!?!?

Surely they jest!


----------



## Ranger620

OC&D;1604161 said:


> 8/1 odds on the Wild winning the Cup?!?!?
> 
> Surely they jest!


The way they been playing i'd say tough odds of them making the playoff's.


----------



## mnlefty

qualitycut;1604133 said:


> That's what I hate of having a mix of per time and seasonal one of the two complain we didn't wait till its done and one because its not


Fortunately I only have a couple per time, they're very near the end of the route, and I know they would prefer to wait it out.

Unfortunately, I have a handful of bright ones that don't understand that when it snows 2-3 inches between 3 and 6 am not everybody is going to be done by 7... The kind that think they're going to get stuck and not be able to get out of their driveway if there's 3 inches.

When we had the clipper train the first ones were evening/overnight snows and we got them all done overnight... on the 4th/last one we got that burst of snow from 5-630 am that put us over the trigger... We went out right about that time, 630-7 and I got a call from 1 guy about 8... "we didn't get done last night... just checking to make sure you're still coming and wondering what time that might be."


----------



## CityGuy

mnlefty;1604253 said:


> Fortunately I only have a couple per time, they're very near the end of the route, and I know they would prefer to wait it out.
> 
> Unfortunately, I have a handful of bright ones that don't understand that when it snows 2-3 inches between 3 and 6 am not everybody is going to be done by 7... The kind that think they're going to get stuck and not be able to get out of their driveway if there's 3 inches.
> 
> When we had the clipper train the first ones were evening/overnight snows and we got them all done overnight... on the 4th/last one we got that burst of snow from 5-630 am that put us over the trigger... We went out right about that time, 630-7 and I got a call from 1 guy about 8... "we didn't get done last night... just checking to make sure you're still coming and wondering what time that might be."


Sounds like the city of. They ***** if we plow, they ***** if we don't. They ***** that they just shoveled and we had not been by and filled the drive, they ***** if we are not their by 700 am yet it just started to sow at 600 am and they have no clue that primary mains get done first, then secondary mains, then residential streets followed by sacs. 
No matter what I am the bad guy just doing my job and trying my best to make the roads safe.
Oh and I am always in their way.


----------



## AuroraMSP

Question...City of Champlin has pre-treated again. Any ballpark estimates on what it costs to do that? Does anyone think it really helps? They have pre-treated before every storm and I haven't been able to tell one bit of difference between this year and any years past.


----------



## CityGuy

AuroraMSP;1604271 said:


> Question...City of Champlin has pre-treated again. Any ballpark estimates on what it costs to do that? Does anyone think it really helps? They have pre-treated before every storm and I haven't been able to tell one bit of difference between this year and any years past.


I speak from expierence. Yes it helps. In laymens terms it prevents the hard pack created by people driving on snow covered roads from adhering or bonding to the road.


----------



## Ranger620

Hamelfire;1604278 said:


> I speak from expierence. Yes it helps. In laymens terms it prevents the hard pack created by people driving on snow covered roads from adhering or bonding to the road.


Agreed. It most definatly helps. just look at retail stores during a daytime snow. After all that traffic has packed the drive lanes down you cant scrape it up and the parking stalls scrape to pavement.


----------



## mnlefty

Hamelfire;1604264 said:


> Sounds like the city of. They ***** if we plow, they ***** if we don't. They ***** that they just shoveled and we had not been by and filled the drive, they ***** if we are not their by 700 am yet it just started to sow at 600 am and they have no clue that primary mains get done first, then secondary mains, then residential streets followed by sacs.
> No matter what I am the bad guy just doing my job and trying my best to make the roads safe.
> Oh and I am always in their way.


I have to admit I am occasionally guilty of whining about the city of Edina, when in actuality they are VERY VERY good.  I don't have their exact routes committed to memory, but I know about what will be done and what won't based on various 'checkpoints' at the front of my route. I will say that they have trended just a bit later with their callouts this season compared to the last couple. Over the last couple years I rarely had to make big sweeps to tidy up the ends... I almost never got very far ahead of their street crews... this year it's happened a little more often that I wonder "why aren't they out yet". They do impressive cleanup though, right down to salting basically every last residential street. There are times on light to medium snows where by the time I'm done with a 6 hr run even most of the insignificant side streets are dry pavement all the way across.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh oh........


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1604133 said:


> That's what I hate of having a mix of per time and seasonal one of the two complain we didn't wait till its done and one because its not


I have made a point of telling all our per push there will be multiple plowing with this storm


----------



## unit28

unit28;1602683 said:


> I saw the EC MN /W WI side gather;s some moisture around Fri 12pm
> 
> TH night, saturation starts after the mids pool up a bit, due to dry air mass on the N fringe


well hello there post #12960

looks like the dendrictic growth will be in place , 
as the East HP ridge is not budging much.
I like the looks of this possible scenario
as it keeps the fluff facotor still in play
Hopefully bumping the S/W ratio above 15:1
I mean we like light snow right? BP's on board

Thursday am NWS discs....
PART OF THE REASON TOTALS ARE AS HIGH AS THEY ARE IS THAT
AS THIS SYSTEM SLOWLY FILLS FRIDAY INTO SATURDAY...LIGHT SNOW WILL
PERSIST ACROSS MUCH OF THE AREA RIGHT THROUGH FRIDAY
NIGHT...HELPING BOOST SNOW TOTALS SOME...ESPECIALLY ACROSS WRN WI.


----------



## SSS Inc.

So I been in a bobcat all day ands didn't check the weather. Now I see that n w s says generally 2 to 4 tonight and 1 to 3 tommorow. Is that what everyone's got now. Not at my computer so I can't check into it like I normally would like to. Btw ... 90% per push so bring it. And no snacks. One coke. Now I'm caught up.


----------



## unit28

1-2th night 100%
1-3fri 100%
.5 fri night 90%
Cambg


----------



## CityGuy

3-6 by friday afternoon. From NWS at noon.


----------



## qualitycut

I have been hearing 2-4


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drama Dave just said it's picking up speed, should be here before midnight now, but the most snow will fall at morning rush hour.


----------



## qualitycut

Um going with 2.5 in for me every time I check they drop my total


----------



## mnlefty

SSS Inc.;1604338 said:


> So I been in a bobcat all day ands didn't check the weather. Now I see that n w s says generally 2 to 4 tonight and 1 to 3 tommorow. Is that what everyone's got now. Not at my computer so I can't check into it like I normally would like to. Btw ... 90% per push so bring it. And no snacks. One coke. Now I'm caught up.


Guessing MPLS reads the same as Edina...

1-3 th night
1-3 fri
<.5 fri night


----------



## BossPlow614

Sunday Night: A 30 percent chance of snow. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 18. East wind around 5 mph.

Monday: A 30 percent chance of snow. Cloudy, with a high near 32. East northeast wind around 5 mph.

Monday Night: A 30 percent chance of snow. Cloudy, with a low around 23. North northeast wind around 5 mph.

Tuesday: A 30 percent chance of snow. Cloudy, with a high near 33. North wind 5 to 10 mph.

Tuesday Night: A 30 percent chance of snow. Cloudy, with a low around 24. North wind 5 to 10 mph.

Wednesday: A 30 percent chance of snow. Cloudy, with a high near 33. North northwest wind around 10 mph


I cant I've seen this many chances for snow before.

Btw LMWMN22, its a double xp wknd on BOPs2 starting tmrw.


----------



## unit28

let me know if y'all need anything,
I'm headed out to the store


----------



## unit28

*on friday*. 
Confidence remains high we will
hold snow totals from 3 inches on the northwest side of the
advisory area with 5 to 6 inches from kfrm to keau. For the twin
cities...a solid 4 to 4.5 inches is indicated with perhaps 3
inches of that snow falling between 3 am and 9 am.

Friday night and saturday
this system will be slow to move off with light 
snow lingering over eastern mn and wi. Accumulation
amounts will be light and up to an inch.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yeah...... have fun with that "majority of snow from 3 am to 9 am".


----------



## TKLAWN

fat Evans on the #11 said inch by morning and 2-3 during the day.


----------



## qualitycut

Ch 5 just said hitting dry air in mn??


----------



## unit28

double post


----------



## unit28

dry air is = to lower humidity

Humidity has been dropping 
It won't fill back in until 5am

At 5 am I have .5"prcp
the surrounding hrs are .05"
with a possible 20:1 S/W-R


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1604608 said:


> dry air is = to lower humidity
> 
> Humidity has been dropping
> It won't fill back in until 5am
> 
> At 5 am I have .5"prcp
> the surrounding hrs are .05"
> with a possible 20:1 S/W-R


So what does that mean?


----------



## AuroraMSP

OC&D... Just saw a major shootout happened on the strip in Vegas. Were you anywhere near there?


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1604630 said:


> So what does that mean?


the heaviest snowband could be in the metro by 5am
lighter accumulations in the day


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1604638 said:


> the heaviest snowband could be in the metro by 5am
> lighter accumulations in the day


Ooo gotcha thanks


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sheesh Unit. You just piggy backing off of.NWS??


----------



## unit28

Keck I'm at the store with preloaded data what tall needto know?...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The low almost looks like it is moving NW in NE.


----------



## unit28

That's moisture transporting through the sys


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1604704 said:


> The low almost looks like it is moving NW in NE.


Yes it does.


----------



## unit28

Check wv the low moved from NE onto the SW cnr of IA


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1604730 said:


> Check wv the low moved from NE onto the SW cnr of IA


It needs to move to the SE corner of IL.


----------



## unit28

Don't Worry....B Happy


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1604338 said:


> So I been in a bobcat all day ands didn't check the weather. Now I see that n w s says generally 2 to 4 tonight and 1 to 3 tommorow. Is that what everyone's got now. Not at my computer so I can't check into it like I normally would like to. Btw ... 90% per push so bring it. And no snacks. One coke. Now I'm caught up.


drugs are not the answer


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1604739 said:


> It needs to move to the SE corner of IL.


That sounds like you don't want it any closer than it already is.

This should be fun watching the radar for 8 hours. It sure looks more substantial at this point than I thought it would.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1604806 said:


> That sounds like you don't want it any closer than it already is.
> 
> This should be fun watching the radar for 8 hours. It sure looks more substantial at this point than I thought it would.


NWS kept saying it will weaken once it starts to hit MN.

Guarantee there will be 3" on the ground at 5 am.

Just talked to all of my guys. Said we will wait for phone calls for open ups in the morning.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1604800 said:


> drugs are not the answer


A little coke goes a long way when you've been up all night. I read in another thread that someone bring hookers and blow with them so I'm not alone anyway.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1604817 said:


> A little coke goes a long way when you've been up all night. I read in another thread that someone bring hookers and blow with them so I'm not alone anyway.


guess I always want someone to ride with me so I am not riding alone.


----------



## andersman02

looks like ill be up early openning up a few lots before my flight then


----------



## OC&D

AuroraMSP;1604633 said:


> OC&D... Just saw a major shootout happened on the strip in Vegas. Were you anywhere near there?


We were earlier last night, but we were back downtown by 11. We're headed back to the strip as I type to see Terry Fator.


----------



## qualitycut

Geez pretty quite on here.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1604958 said:


> Geez pretty quite on here.


Was just thinking the same... people must be sleeping...


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1604962 said:


> Was just thinking the same... people must be sleeping...


I wish!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

What is this sleeping thing you speak of??


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1604958 said:


> Geez pretty quite on here.


Nope wild are on. Same as sleeping though


----------



## Deershack

I,m down in Cannon Falls at the Scout camp for the wkend. Nothing falling here yet


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1604990 said:


> Nope wild are on. Same as sleeping though


They should have been able to stop that goal.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I would have commented earlier how i think I'll get 6-7" but my wife needed my laptop to order groceries from Lunds. :realmad: Its getting closer... Better go to bed. 

C'mon Wild.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1604992 said:


> They should have been able to stop that goal.


Just as I hit "post". Should have never said anything.

Ian says 2.6 by 6 am???? terrible timing.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1604998 said:


> Just as I hit "post". Should have never said anything.
> 
> Ian says 2.6 by 6 am???? terrible timing.


I changed the channel to watch the weather and we scored. Maybe I shouldn't watch anymore. lol


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1604998 said:


> Just as I hit "post". Should have never said anything.
> 
> Ian says 2.6 by 6 am???? terrible timing.


As long as it keeps going, even lightly for a good chunk of the day it shouldn't matter. We'll start at 3 or so *if* there's 1.5". And hopefully another couple inches by the time its done. Can't help it if some lots have an inch or so at opening time if it keeps snowing. Hoping for two runs here.


----------



## qualitycut

I'm going get up at 5 and look but if we are only getting 3 inches I'm waiting till its done maybe


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1605001 said:


> I changed the channel to watch the weather and we scored. Maybe I shouldn't watch anymore. lol


New rules. You are to never watch another game:laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

Boss just called report in at 400 am.


----------



## Ranger620

These are the days I hate having retail stores


----------



## unit28

with the surface contours in the way It'll be awhile
RH is really low through the mids,
There's very low precipitable water, the LI index is low,
Once the vortex passes the central point then we should have better saturation moving the 
RH up and catch the moisture transport on the NW side of the low

Up in the Chippewa NF it'll be alot warmer than down here. I think we're at 22 for a high tomorrow and they'll be 30*


----------



## waterboy

Something is coming, MNDOT was out in full force this afternoon punching back windrows. Could be an act to fills hours.

On the hockey side..... Die hard hockey fan but cannot watch the pros, especially the Wild. Wild fans are like SHEEPLE. North Star fans are real hockey fans.


----------



## qualitycut

Well ch 5,9,11 all said something different for totals and start times


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1605034 said:


> Well ch 5,9,11 all said something different for totals and start times


and that surprises you how?


----------



## unit28

I think Nebraska was slated for over 12" and only got about 6?
They were on the dry side of the lps. The rest like KS we're in the highest precipital water side before it sheared off. I think there's going to be an addition on the side of NEMN/W WI as it moves towards Fri afternoon. that I was posting about earlier.

Might also see an horizontal dry slot- or appear to be, as it moves W to E through Friday
The NE side of the East ridge is also allowing some cold air into the southwest divergence.
Keeping the S/Wr ratio on the high side, The main contributor to that is the barroclinic line is deep. just my 02....


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1605038 said:


> and that surprises you how?


Doesn't, irritates me that they never have a clue.


----------



## BossPlow614

Ranger620;1605019 said:


> These are the days I hate having retail stores


And anything else that's open, banks, offices, etc.


----------



## AuroraMSP

Final Forecast for Friday Snow
As of late this Thursday evening, we gathered the following forecasts for Friday's snow. For stations electing to use a "snow meter" or otherwise include very specific amounts produced by model data, we are using those exact forecasts (this was the case for Fox and KARE). For other weather outlets providing a range of snow, we are arbitrarily using the middle of the range as the forecast for the MSP airport.

WCCO: not obtained
KSTP: 3-5 (call it 4)
FOX: 5.6 (for MSP airport)
KARE: 5
NWS: 2-6 (per weather.gov)
MPR: 2-5 (call it 3.5)
Strib: 2-4 (call it 3)
Accuweather: 1-3 (call it 2)
Weather Channel: 2-6 (call it 4)
Shakopee Weather: 4.6
Novak Weather: 3-6 (call it 4.5)

Source: http://www.minnesotaforecaster.com/2013/02/final-forecast-for-friday-snow.html


----------



## Green Grass

Wcco said 3-4


----------



## BossPlow614

You have forgot one key source.

PD: a few slushy inches

:laughing:


----------



## andersman02

unit28;1605042 said:


> I think Nebraska was slated for over 12" and only got about 6?
> They were on the dry side of the lps. The rest like KS we're in the highest precipital water side before it sheared off. I think there's going to be an addition on the side of NEMN/W WI as it moves towards Fri afternoon. that I was posting about earlier.
> 
> Might also see an horizontal dry slot- or appear to be, as it moves W to E through Friday
> The NE side of the East ridge is also allowing some cold air into the southwest divergence.
> Keeping the S/Wr ratio on the high side, The main contributor to that is the barroclinic line is deep. just my 02....


Man some of this is just another language to me, anyone care to explain a bit so i know for future referance aka barroclinic line (think it means rain vs snow line?) and NWZthat kinda of stuff?


----------



## unit28

If we can pull in a better wrap off the cold section of CCT's out west,
that'd have to be added in on the fluff meter

I was hoping SSS would have been able to chime back in
I'm sticking with my 2-4 on the N side just for grins.


----------



## unit28

andersman02;1605084 said:


> Man some of this is just another language to me, anyone care to explain a bit so i know for future referance aka barroclinic line (think it means rain vs snow line?) and NWZthat kinda of stuff?


I know right,
I wish I could pull better terminology out of my head sometimes but it would be a long drawn out process.

What started me doing that was reading the NWS discs and desciphering it.
off their glossary page NowI look at NWS glossary to friggen much.....

I take the baro line as being a point where it is well below the freezing temp.


----------



## unit28

I think I see a horizontal dry slot forming already on NWS Natl RDR


----------



## Polarismalibu

Anyone have snow yet? I dont really want to get out of bed and look.


----------



## BossPlow614

It looks like the leading edge is at about Cannon Falls & moving NW. The NW metro will probably see snow in about an hour. 
I know I want to sleep but I just cant get myself to be tired and fall asleep but Ill be regretting not sleeping at about noon tomorrow.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

Light snow started in BP ten minutes ago.


----------



## mnlefty

Woke up from a crazy dream an hour before the alarm... light to moderate snow and maybe 1/4-3/8 here around 494/35w. Resetting alarm from 3 to 4 and going back to sleep.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just started up here north of Forest Lake.


----------



## ryde307

Just went out. Turned around and came home. Only 1/4" in chanhassen/shorewood. Going out at 4.


----------



## justinsp

1/4" Plymouth


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

About 7/16" in **** Rapids, anyone have St.Paul#'s


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like there is a bit of dry air moving up from Rochester.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1605142 said:


> Just started up here north of Forest Lake.


we have at least 5 or 6 inches in Rochester right now I haven't won a tape measure to it but I'm pretty close to 5 inches in most of my account


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

3/8" in Lino Lakes.


----------



## ryde307

Anyone have totals for mpls someone just told me 1.5 already but he always has inflated totals.


----------



## BossPlow614

Just a car upside down on 694 just E of the river in Fridley, squads and ambulances all over. Stay safe out there guys.


----------



## Drakeslayer

3/4"-1" in Plymouth


----------



## BOSS LAWN

1" inch Brooklyn Park.


----------



## IDST

heading out. time to go to work. customers wont even realize we where there in three hours.


----------



## mnlefty

1.25 to maybe 1.5 here depending on where you stick the ruler... looks like the green is lifting out for a bit... green near Rochester might be the last of the heavier stuff to come through?

I'm holding off till 6 for sure now... not gonna rush myself into a 2x day until im convinced we're going to get more than 2-2.5.


----------



## SSS Inc.

We are right on that 1.5" at my house. Headed out now to get everything we can.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

1 1/8" in St. Paul, roads are slick!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

1.5 in Maple Grove/Osseo


----------



## qualitycut

Close to 2 in inver grove.


----------



## unit28

stupid rooster didn't crow
for some reason...
2" East Bethel


----------



## cbservicesllc

The Q is saying 4-6 today... WTF? That has to be a bad report...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Acing up quick now in bloomington. Eco say a couple more. I think well get that for sure.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Nice auto correct


----------



## qualitycut

When's it suppossed to stop


----------



## SSS Inc.

Sounds like late morning for the heavy stuff


----------



## Semi-Crazy

got 3" Cambridge/North Branch


----------



## unit28

the last of the heavies do look done before noon
I'm in a lull on the N side,
good luck y'all


----------



## andersman02

Commercials done, looks like i had about 4" at my house in Bursville. Didnt do a proper finger check though:laughing:

Time for some ZZZZ then head out for residentials

Realy crappy out there and pretty slippery, stay safe


----------



## qualitycut

I did a few roads and 1inch drives planning on heading out to do all the resis around 11 so they are dine by 5


----------



## SSS Inc.

4" here in s. mpls. Nws has me at 2-4" during the day today. . For you guys that do apartment buildings what are you doing today. We always do ours during the day and figured we would wait until noon or whenever the accumulating stuff is done. Well apparently that's not acceptable today. Doesn't make any sense to me to clean up 4" now when it should be finished snowing in a couple hours. Oh well.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1604739 said:


> It needs to move to the SE corner of IL.


maybe Monday with that idea....

SSS said this next one will be stronger and it sure looks like it, but the moisture transporting from it should stay more within the system
I'm still guessing 4-6 if we do get all snow with that one

BTW the low is curently at the other side of IA now...
unfortunantly it's NW IL though


----------



## qualitycut

Brightened up here and let up a lot


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Just a heads up I thought I'd cut through downtown at Paul to go check enterances. Bad idea it's the St. Paul cops funeral


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1605359 said:


> 4" here in s. mpls. Nws has me at 2-4" during the day today. . For you guys that do apartment buildings what are you doing today. We always do ours during the day and figured we would wait until noon or whenever the accumulating stuff is done. Well apparently that's not acceptable today. Doesn't make any sense to me to clean up 4" now when it should be finished snowing in a couple hours. Oh well.


<can you get a work order and salt ?>


----------



## IDST

Anybody available in crystal fir liqoue stire qyick


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1605384 said:


> <can you get a work order and salt ?>


They don't salt these. :realmad: We talked to the on-site people and they thought our plan made sense so we're not doing them until its done or almost done. Usually we're in at about 9 a.m. so another couple hours isn't going to hurt anyone. One site, everyone leaves for work at about 7 while another one of them nobody EVER leaves. My guess is that someone had a bad commute to the office this morning.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jagext;1605393 said:


> Anybody available in crystal _*fir liqoue stire qyick*_


If that means a Liquor store it looks like you might have already been there.:laughing:


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1605405 said:


> If that means a Liquor store it looks like you might have already been there.:laughing:


:laughing:

3.5" in Champlin at my house now that commercials are done l, still coming down.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Looks like its over on my end of town. Light flurries and the radar has a big void where I am.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1605437 said:


> Looks like its over on my end of town. Light flurries and the radar has a big void where I am.


still snowing hard in Minnetrista


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1605440 said:


> still snowing hard in Minnetrista


Not for long I would guess. Can you swing over to St. Boni and catch my brothers house.Thumbs Up


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1605443 said:


> Not for long I would guess. Can you swing over to St. Boni and catch my brothers house.Thumbs Up


that is about a 1/2 mile from where I am


----------



## BossPlow614

Looks like some wrap around showers may happen and another 1-2" in the NW Metro and N Metro. According to ch 5 news at 11.


----------



## Semi-Crazy

hit the 5" mark here, coming down big flakes steady but not heavy


----------



## qualitycut

I can't believe how many commercial places are not even touched yet.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The most complaints we've had today have been from apartments.
Even.with a 4" open up clause.


----------



## SSS Inc.

We missed a couple small commercials. So far no complaints from them. Not much we could do when they open at five or six. Jammed full of cars now.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1605506 said:


> I can't believe how many commercial places are not even touched yet.


Ours are all wet.


----------



## Green Grass

starting to snow again


----------



## IDST

Green Grass;1605617 said:


> starting to snow again


Where u at?


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;1605614 said:


> Ours are all wet.


We got 8" in Rochester and k think 7 of it came from 3:30 to 5am I have never seen that much snow at 1 time bur we got all done in 9 hours, 37 accounts 90% large commercials 3 trucks and only casualties was a wiper blade........yes


----------



## Green Grass

jagext;1605627 said:


> Where u at?


Minnetrista


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm tired.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1605690 said:


> I'm tired.


agree


----------



## olsonbro

Got to love when the heaviest snow falls right away in the morning. Makes for a fun mad dash to clear open the commercial properties. Luckily the trucks and loaders held together well today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just took out a car at a residential.

Not horrible, but just enough to cause pain in the pocket book.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1605711 said:


> Just took out a car at a residential.
> 
> Not horrible, but just enough to cause pain in the pocket book.


What all did you damage?

Worst for me so far is backing into garbage cans that people at the condo I do & a couple resis I do are too lazy to move them.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Honda Element, front driver's fender.

Bent the plastic piece above the wheel, plus the metal piece above that. Looks like about $850mm


----------



## qualitycut

All I did today was back into a tree no damage. Had a lady flag me down to do her drive in my way home and hit a retaining wall with my running board, and filled up my truck went in and got a chew and forgot to pay for my gas.


----------



## IDST

qualitycut;1605736 said:


> All I did today was back into a tree no damage. Had a lady flag me down to do her drive in my way home and hit a retaining wall with my running board, and filled up my truck went in and got a chew and forgot to pay for my gas.


What station. I know where u live I'll let tgem know!! Hard to get away with that tge way our trucks are all lettered up


----------



## qualitycut

No I called them when I couldn't find the receipt it and went and paid. Was in eagen


----------



## CityGuy

13 hr day. This guy needs sleep


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm calling in reinforcements. I can't handle it for whatever reason. Doesn't help my oldest has a Pinewood Derby race Sunday and decided yesterday he wants his car to look like an iPod.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I ran into a building today. Prefab concrete walls(fabcon). Only going about 4 mph, it was one of those where you put your foot on the brakes and nothing happens then the nice easy slide until you hit something. Not even a mark on the building or on the plow. I hate that feeling though. At least it wasn't a car.


----------



## Green Grass

This guy is all done and going to bed


----------



## djagusch

20 hrs in, I'm spent, good night.


----------



## banonea

djagusch;1605979 said:


> 20 hrs in, I'm spent, good night.


20 hours I wish that was it I've got 36 in right now and I probably got another 12 to go before I can even see the inside of my eyelids. lost 1 plow driver to sickness, 2 showers got bad backs, and I'm running on my own tonight solo jamming out to the music nice and peaceful nobody mentioned nobody botheringn me I kinda like it


----------



## IDST

Got a two hour nap. Now time to haul!


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1605816 said:


> I ran into a building today. Prefab concrete walls(fabcon). Only going about 4 mph, it was one of those where you put your foot on the brakes and nothing happens then the nice easy slide until you hit something. Not even a mark on the building or on the plow. I hate that feeling though. *At least it wasn't a car*.


or a Rav 4....j/k

----------------------------------------

that lull we had yesterday..{was it yesterday?} was almost horizontal. Not to many times have I seen that. That put the low just inside NW IL

Looks like Rocky might put a beating on Kansas

The low looks to be shifting more S.


----------



## djagusch

Well since dec 1st we are 4" above ave snowfall now.

Since july 1st we are only -4" from normal now.

Sss might be right and we have a average year even with the very low amounts in Jan.


----------



## ringahding1

We hit our 1" triggers 3 times and still ended up finishing all commercials and residentials in 12 hours flat...has to be a new record for us. 

Valentines Day it took us 9 hours for one round of plowing...hmmmm?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

djagusch;1606061 said:


> Well since dec 1st we are 4" above ave snowfall now.
> 
> Since july 1st we are only -4" from normal now.
> 
> Sss might be right and we have a average year even with the very low amounts in Jan.


For you guys maybe, but down here we are still below average


----------



## TKLAWN

Any one now where you can pick up a tire for skid steer trailer around me??


----------



## CityGuy

TKLAWN;1606093 said:


> Any one now where you can pick up a tire for skid steer trailer around me??


Westside tire in Corcoran. Open till noon or 1 today I forget.


----------



## Martinson9

Probably doesn't fit your definition of "around me", but we get all of our tires at Samaritan Tire in Hopkins/Minnetonka. Call them with the size you need and they can make sure they have it in stock. If they don't they can get it by the time you get there.


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1606093 said:


> Any one now where you can pick up a tire for skid steer trailer around me??


Fleet Farm. Maybe Farm Supply.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Discount Tire


----------



## CityGuy

Wow is it quiet in here today? Everyone must be working.


----------



## CityGuy

NWS has nothing for weather this week? What happened to our storm?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1606329 said:


> NWS has nothing for weather this week? What happened to our storm?


NWS still has me at a chance starting Monday night... Fine by me, I get to take our new duty crew truck on it's maiden voyage on Monday!


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1606369 said:


> NWS still has me at a chance starting Monday night... Fine by me, I get to take our new duty crew truck on it's maiden voyage on Monday!


What did you guys get?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1606329 said:


> NWS has nothing for weather this week? What happened to our storm?


Its moved too far south. Still a chance though for something. There could still be some movement but not the big one that it looked like last week. I wouldn't call it a total loss just yet.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Also it looks like we wont move much above the freezing mark for at least 10-12 days. Next weekend looks to be pretty cold. I'm just hoping March finally comes through with a least a couple good storms. It looks better than last year at this point. March 6th?? I'd like to keep my rink going until Easter this year. 

Accuweather has 2-4" for me on Tuesday. Not sure how they came up with that at this point unless I'm missing something.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1606383 said:


> Its moved too far south. Still a chance though for something. There could still be some movement but not the big one that it looked like last week. I wouldn't call it a total loss just yet.


I will. "Total Loss"

Now y'all can get ready for 8".


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1606394 said:


> I will. "Total Loss"
> 
> Now y'all can get ready for 8".


Thanks for the help, I appreciated it.Thumbs Uppayuppayuppayup


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1606371 said:


> What did you guys get?


Rosenbauer Timberwolf from General
http://www.rosenbaueramerica.com/deliveries/detail/?id=989


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1606440 said:


> Rosenbauer Timberwolf from General
> http://www.rosenbaueramerica.com/deliveries/detail/?id=989


A commercial engine. How is it?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1606440 said:


> Rosenbauer Timberwolf from General
> http://www.rosenbaueramerica.com/deliveries/detail/?id=989


Between Hallberg and Rosenbauer, Wyoming should be thankful for their industrial park.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1606456 said:


> A commercial engine. How is it?


For replacing a 2000 F550 gas... not bad at all... our D/C is only 2 people during the day M-F and they handle smells and bells alone... anything car fire and up is a station call.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1606472 said:


> For replacing a 2000 F550 gas... not bad at all... our D/C is only 2 people during the day M-F and they handle smells and bells alone... anything car fire and up is a station call.


That Is a lot of truck for two guys. Surprised they didn't do a new quick attack truck like I think its st. Louis park has.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1606551 said:


> That Is a lot of truck for two guys. Surprised they didn't do a new quick attack truck like I think its st. Louis park has.


It's actually not as big as I thought. Plus room for expansion. The old truck is pretty lame...


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1606610 said:


> It's actually not as big as I thought. Plus room for expansion. The old truck is pretty lame...


new trucks are always better


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1606392 said:


> Also it looks like we wont move much above the freezing mark for at least 10-12 days. *Next weekend looks to be pretty cold.* I'm just hoping March finally comes through with a least a couple good storms. It looks better than last year at this point. March 6th?? I'd like to keep my rink going until Easter this year.
> 
> Accuweather has 2-4" for me on Tuesday. Not sure how they came up with that at this point unless I'm missing something.


Yoahs slapped 30* on next Saturday
he must have slept in today


----------



## SSS Inc.

Really? It looked to me like there would be a chill in the air. Well he gets paid so he must be right.


----------



## AuroraMSP

Anyone need a dump truck for hauling tonite?


----------



## SSS Inc.

AuroraMSP;1606757 said:


> Anyone need a dump truck for hauling tonite?


Only if its Blue.


----------



## AuroraMSP

Haha.. It is.


----------



## SSS Inc.

AuroraMSP;1606807 said:


> Haha.. It is.


I'm not sure why it took so long to make the connection but I talked to you last year about a chip seal at a church in MG. I think I heard from Pat S. that you may have bought one of his trucks.


----------



## AuroraMSP

Thats funny! Small world.


----------



## SSS Inc.

AuroraMSP;1606818 said:


> Thats funny! Small world.


I should have caught it right away. Hopefully the truck's working out. We bought one of his a couple years back and its been great. Not blue anymore though.


----------



## AuroraMSP

Its been great so far. Didnt pick it up till December so only used it a few times to haul. Starts up good when its cold. Let me know if you ever need help hauling.


----------



## SSS Inc.

AuroraMSP;1606827 said:


> Its been great so far. Didnt pick it up till December so only used it a few times to haul. Starts up good when its cold. Let me know if you ever need help hauling.


I will do that. We need a little more snow to get our customers going. Spring is too close now and I think some of them are waiting it out. We'll see what Monday morning brings, if the phone starts ringing again that is. Hoping for a big March.


----------



## unit28

Lots of resis must think its spring already


----------



## Polarismalibu

unit28;1606975 said:


> Lots of resis must think its spring already


Why do you say that?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Probably sees what I see, alot that aren't cleared yet.


----------



## unit28

that time of the season again when they start plastering 30 straight acrossed the 7 day fcst.

Mr Giggles this morn'g @7am, whom's also slapping at a fcst of 30* Saturday

Resi's...only about 60% maybe 65% of them cleared off this morning


----------



## banonea

sss, unit or lwnmnr, so what is it lookin like for the next few days for the next storm. Are we going to get anything in Rochester


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You might in Rochester, a little.

Everything is pulled out of the forecast for the cities other than AccuWeather says flurries early Wednesday, NWS says 20% Tuesday night / Wednesday, KSTP app says nothing.

Time to get caught up on paying all of the employees/subs and start working on Spring stuff.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1607183 said:


> You might in Rochester, a little.
> 
> Everything is pulled out of the forecast for the cities other than AccuWeather says flurries early Wednesday, NWS says 20% Tuesday night / Wednesday, KSTP app says nothing.
> 
> Time to get caught up on paying all of the employees/subs and start working on Spring stuff.


I am still hoping for 2 or 3 more storm before the end of the season. .......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1607198 said:


> I am still hoping for 2 or 3 more storm before the end of the season. .......


I would take 4 more 2"-3" snows in the next couple weeks


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1607213 said:


> I would take 4 more 2"-3" snows in the next couple weeks


Same here. How much snow did you get in Owatonna? We got 8.2" official at the airport, but we had accounts that had 10" or better. Only had a wiper break and a truck got stuck. I did blow a front drive shaft but the CV joint was bad for a while so cain't blame that on the storm. ...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1607220 said:


> Same here. How much snow did you get in Owatonna? We got 8.2" official at the airport, but we had accounts that had 10" or better. Only had a wiper break and a truck got stuck. I did blow a front drive shaft but the CV joint was bad for a while so cain't blame that on the storm. ...


Most places looked like 6"-8". Some had 12". Found out my toros had bad paddles so I had to buy a new blower quick other wise my guys would be still shoveling the town homes. Man those 4 strokes are quiet and powerful


----------



## ryde307

The weather forecast looks clear for awhile. I actually don't mind. It's time to get a lot of the summer stuff moving. We also might be moving shops so it will be nice this week to catch up on that stuff.


----------



## banonea

ryde307;1607344 said:


> The weather forecast looks clear for awhile. I actually don't mind. It's time to get a lot of the summer stuff moving. We also might be moving shops so it will be nice this week to catch up on that stuff.


not me, I'd like to see at least 1 more this week and then 5 or 6 next month with 2 or 3 being a real big 1


----------



## BossPlow614

I am indifferent. Tons of events in a month is great but it kills cash flow until the end of the month. I'd like an early spring.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Its supposed to snow in March. That is why everyone has March in their seasonal contracts. I'll take whatever I can get, a little more icing on the cake. As far as early Spring I don't think we'll see it this year. Even my friend Paul has his doubts. I think there will be snow on the ground for Easter.(its really early this year though). If its not going to be 50 and sunny it might as well snow.


----------



## BossPlow614

You have a point with the temps, I should have explained more. If its not going to snow it might as well be 85 & sunny and melting the snow & frost. We will see what happens. It's crazy to think that it is almost March already!


----------



## BossPlow614

Question for the guys plowing with diesels, what do you end up getting for mpg? Specify whether its a cummins, dmax, or powerstroke.


----------



## tacovic

EmJayDub;1607432 said:


> Question for the guys plowing with diesels, what do you end up getting for mpg? Specify whether its a cummins, dmax, or powerstroke.


I get a solid 13 mpg plowing in 4wd with my 07 dmax.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

EmJayDub;1607432 said:


> Question for the guys plowing with diesels, what do you end up getting for mpg? Specify whether its a cummins, dmax, or powerstroke.


I never really took an average when plowing. It seems like I use less diesel plowing than I do driving down the Hwy at 70 mph


----------



## kevlars

EmJayDub;1607432 said:


> Question for the guys plowing with diesels, what do you end up getting for mpg? Specify whether its a cummins, dmax, or powerstroke.


I used to get 11 to 12 with my 2002 Cummins. With my 7.3 I get about 11.

Kevlars


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

11ish with the '11 CTD. 

12ish with the '06 5.9 CTD

9ish with the '12 5.9 Hemi.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1607417 said:


> Its supposed to snow in March. That is why everyone has March in their seasonal contracts. I'll take whatever I can get, a little more icing on the cake. As far as early Spring I don't think we'll see it this year. Even my friend Paul has his doubts. I think there will be snow on the ground for Easter.(its really early this year though). If its not going to be 50 and sunny it might as well snow.


March??? My seasonals run through April. :thumbsupchat:


----------



## unit28

I don't even see a flurrie for Rcst ATTM pr wrf.12hr prcp
0800 utc WED brings it the closest but still abt 100 miles SE


----------



## cbservicesllc

EmJayDub;1607432 said:


> Question for the guys plowing with diesels, what do you end up getting for mpg? Specify whether its a cummins, dmax, or powerstroke.


13 with the 7.3 powerstrokes
11 with the 6.4 powerstroke (damn EPA)
Hell of a lot less fuel use than Ford's gas engines


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1607234 said:


> Most places looked like 6"-8". Some had 12". Found out my toros had bad paddles so I had to buy a new blower quick other wise my guys would be still shoveling the town homes. Man those 4 strokes are quiet and powerful


Love the newer 4 strokes!


----------



## qualitycut

EmJayDub;1607432 said:


> Question for the guys plowing with diesels, what do you end up getting for mpg? Specify whether its a cummins, dmax, or powerstroke.


My new 6.7 gets anywhere from 12-14 plowing.


----------



## BossPlow614

Depending on the storm and other variables, I've been averaging 5.25-6.5 mpg with my 8.1. On my last tank (filled today) I had a little bit more highway travel than normal and I got 7 mpg on this last storm. I think need to buy a diesel for a dedicated work truck.


----------



## banonea

EmJayDub;1607574 said:


> Depending on the storm and other variables, I've been averaging 5.25-6.5 mpg with my 8.1. On my last tank (filled today) I had a little bit more highway travel than normal and I got 7 mpg on this last storm. I think need to buy a diesel for a dedicated work truck.


I get around 8 to 10 in my 6.0 gas


----------



## BossPlow614

What do you get with your 6.0 when pulling? No matter what I pull whether it be just my mowing trailer with 2 mowers on it or fully loaded toy hauler (just under 8000) or an overloaded dump trailer 12,000+ I get about 7-8.


----------



## banonea

I pull around 11


----------



## BossPlow614

I absolutely love my 8.1 but when the money arrives, I think another truck purchase is in order. Diesel for sure, I believe despite the higher fuel & maintenance costs, it's more cost efficient.


----------



## cbservicesllc

EmJayDub;1607587 said:


> I absolutely love my 8.1 but when the money arrives, I think another truck purchase is in order. Diesel for sure, I believe despite the higher fuel & maintenance costs, it's more cost efficient.


Just try and get something pre-EPA emissions BS...


----------



## BossPlow614

That's my plan. I know the 6.4's get terrible mileage, I know of a few people that have them. 
The right deal on a Dmax but for plowing and being that it'd be just for work I'd rather go with a 7.3. Ford for work & Chevy for play.


----------



## OC&D

EmJayDub;1607587 said:


> I absolutely love my 8.1 but when the money arrives, I think another truck purchase is in order. Diesel for sure, I believe despite the higher fuel & maintenance costs, it's more cost efficient.


I'd agree and disagree.

IF you're exclusively hauling and towing, you're better off with a diesel, but if you're using it as I do, which is plow, towing fairly regularly, hauling a camper topper around (and towing) about 12-15 weekends per summer, and using it as a daily driver, it may not be more cost efficient.

I struggled with whether or not I should get a diesel in my new truck, and I settled on a gasser, and I was a dedicated diesel guy for the past 14 years. On a new truck purchase(I'm specifically talking Fords since I didn't price GM or Dodge out), depending on how you calculate it given the difference in fuel costs, it will take you a minimum of 100k miles to just _recover_ the added cost of a diesel*, this of course is before you begin saving money by owning the diesel in terms of fuel economy. IMO, if you're planning to keep the truck long term, diesel may be a better option for you, or, as I said, if you're doing substantial towing and hauling the majority of the time.

Do I miss my diesel? Not my 6.0, but I do miss my 7.3. As far as work goes, the 6.2 in my new truck is a monster. It works harder than a diesel will to pull around my 6000lb enclosed trailer while hauling my 2500lb camper topper, but it manages it ok. Do I regret my decision at this point? Nope.

*When I was figuring this, I also did not include any additional interest you'd pay if you were financing the truck, since a diesel will cost at a minimum an additional $5000, given the term and rate may amount to a substantial extra cost as well.


----------



## Polarismalibu

EmJayDub;1607432 said:


> Question for the guys plowing with diesels, what do you end up getting for mpg? Specify whether its a cummins, dmax, or powerstroke.


I get 12-13 with my 6.0 powerstroke


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1607598 said:


> Just try and get something pre-EPA emissions BS...


Or just take all that stuff out like I did.


----------



## OC&D

Polarismalibu;1607652 said:


> Or just take all that stuff out like I did.


No doubt. The emissions crap is what doomed every 6.0 on the road.

The best ever got with my 6.0 was 13.5 mpg. The worst was about 11.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1607652 said:


> Or just take all that stuff out like I did.


I was going to, but I heard the EPA cracked down on Edge (and fined them heavily) and all the other aftermarket manufacturers for making delete kits and programmers...


----------



## OC&D

cbservicesllc;1607664 said:


> I was going to, but I heard the EPA cracked down on Edge (and fined them heavily) and all the other aftermarket manufacturers for making delete kits and programmers...


How would that effect you? It's not like we have emissions testing anymore!


----------



## Green Grass

EmJayDub;1607432 said:


> Question for the guys plowing with diesels, what do you end up getting for mpg? Specify whether its a cummins, dmax, or powerstroke.


2011 6.7 powerstroke I get 13-15mpg


----------



## Polarismalibu

OC&D;1607682 said:


> How would that effect you? It's not like we have emissions testing anymore!


That's why I did. I'm looking at getting a 6.4 this week and all the emissions on that will go right away.


----------



## djagusch

EmJayDub;1607582 said:


> What do you get with your 6.0 when pulling? No matter what I pull whether it be just my mowing trailer with 2 mowers on it or fully loaded toy hauler (just under 8000) or an overloaded dump trailer 12,000+ I get about 7-8.


Your 8.1 is older model/design which is part of mpg issues. What's it geared?

All reg cab long box 2500hd 4x4. 2009 6.0 gas 6 spd auto 3.73 pulling 22ft trailer 3 mowers 9ish mpg, 11ish no pulling. 2005 6.0 gas 4 spd auto 4.10 pulling 8ish, 10ish w/o, 2001 6.0 gas 4spd auto 4.10 gets the same as the 2005.

The 100k millage until you get a return can be close, I would say 150k is closer though. And after 150k miles being a plow truck its whole life, I would question the rust factor, etc that comes with plowing. It isn't rotted out but brake and fuel lines are questionable at that point. Getting 300k miles out of a plow truck is pretty hard with rust etc.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1607682 said:


> How would that effect you? It's not like we have emissions testing anymore!


Thanks for reminding me how stupid that was. Back in the 90s I would run my car up and down the freeway before I went and got tested. They would break out their tiny mirrors and look everywhere underneath. I never failed but it sure was a joke. My brother had an old Plymouth Volare and always failed. He would get a waiver every year using an estimate a mechanic would type up for him. He never actually fixed anything though.


----------



## cbservicesllc

OC&D;1607682 said:


> How would that effect you? It's not like we have emissions testing anymore!


Haha, I know that, but I thought I heard these guys are being forced to stop their production... I may be talking out of my butt, but here's the EPA press release for Edge specifically: http://yosemite.epa.gov/opa/admpress.nsf/d0cf6618525a9efb85257359003fb69d/0f84561e0cf2ab7f85257af6006c4dbd!OpenDocument

I mean, I hope it doesn't scare off the other makers... I'd love to do a delete and get rid of it... I've already had 2 bad sensors to the tune of about $700 with diagnostics (I know I know)...


----------



## qualitycut

It's no different than all the other government regulations the impose.


----------



## banonea

has anybody seen the buildup in Nebraska, is that going to hit us tonight?


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1607804 said:


> has anybody seen the buildup in Nebraska, is that going to hit us tonight?


It shouldn't. As it moves northeast it should vanish.


----------



## unit28

Hits AL then moves back down SE


----------



## unit28

partial of the 8kmb mid level stream


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1607830 said:


> partial of the 8kmb mid level stream


I still say its going to vanish.


----------



## Semi-Crazy

on my '11 duramax, I get a solid 19+ empty, pulling my '33 fifth wheel I do 11-12 depending on wind, tag the fish slayer behind the fifthwheel drops it to 10. plowing is all over the place, but usually mid teens


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1607835 said:


> I still say its going to vanish.


I washed my truck for the first time in about 3 months so something should happen.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

EmJayDub;1607587 said:


> I absolutely love my 8.1 but when the money arrives, I think another truck purchase is in order. Diesel for sure, I believe despite the higher fuel & maintenance costs, it's more cost efficient.


I purposely bought a new Hemi this year for the sole reason of testing the mileage against the diesel.

With my post emissions CTD'11, compared to the'12 Hemi, and diesel .40 per gallon more, I have to drive 130,000 miles before I make up the $7,000 difference in sticker on the engine upgrade.

Throw in 15 quarts of oil instead of 5 and the mileage gets longer.

When gas was almost $1 / gallon cheaper a couple of months ago, I would have never made up the difference in price.

This is one average of 11 mpg with the diesel and 9 mpg with the Hemi.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1607835 said:


> I still say its going to vanish.


I think we could play a game of connect the dots
in a little while......we'll see.?


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1607843 said:


> I purposely bought a new Hemi this year for the sole reason of testing the mileage against the diesel.
> 
> With my post emissions CTD'11, compared to the'12 Hemi, and diesel .40 per gallon more, I have to drive 130,000 miles before I make up the $7,000 difference in sticker on the engine upgrade.
> 
> Throw in 15 quarts of oil instead of 5 and the mileage gets longer.
> 
> When gas was almost $1 / gallon cheaper a couple of months ago, I would have never made up the difference in price.
> 
> This is one average of 11 mpg with the diesel and 9 mpg with the Hemi.


just a fyi you should only put 12 quarts in a cummins and put 7 quarts in a Hemi


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1607846 said:


> I think we could play a game of connect the dots
> in a little while...


It's on. All I know is its not going to hit us.:crying:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Little late to the conversation, but OC&D did the same thing I did.

Plus, with Dodge, you can purchase a lifetime bumper to bumper warranty on the truck if it's a gas. Diesel you can only buy one for 100k miles. Costs $2,200.

Basically you are paying for repairs up front. It's much easier to finance the $2,200 over 5 years than pay for $2,000 out of pocket if you drop a tranny.

Before you guys bi$%& that they won't cover if it's a plow truck, I do mowing for the local Dodge dealer.

I had a sit down with the service manager, sales manager AND general manager of the dealership and they all SAID it would be covered.

On the '11, so far I have 46,000 miles with no repairs yet. We will see. My heater blower is making noise, I will need to get that in soon.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1607847 said:


> just a fyi you should only put 12 quarts in a cummins and put 7 quarts in a Hemi


Close enough, I don't do my own oil changes.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1607853 said:


> Little late to the conversation, but OC&D did the same thing I did.
> 
> Plus, with Dodge, you can purchase a lifetime bumper to bumper warranty on the truck if it's a gas. Diesel you can only buy one for 100k miles. Costs $2,200.
> 
> Basically you are paying for repairs up front. It's much easier to finance the $2,200 over 5 years than pay for $2,000 out of pocket if you drop a tranny.
> 
> Before you guys bi$%& that they won't cover if it's a plow truck, I do mowing for the local Dodge dealer.
> 
> I had a sit down with the service manager, sales manager AND general manager of the dealership and they all SAID it would be covered.
> 
> On the '11, so far I have 46,000 miles with no repairs yet. We will see. My heater blower is making noise, I will need to get that in soon.


you can purchase a life time bumper to bumper warranty for a diesel. The just have a $100 deductible for repairs


----------



## unit28

1-2" an hour amarillo
w/thundersnow

HEAVY SNOW WILL DEVELOP ACROSS MUCH OF THE SOUTHERN HIGH
PLAINS FROM NORTHEAST NM INTO THE TX AND OK PANHANDLES. SNOW RATES
COULD EXCEED ONE INCH PER HOUR WITHIN HEAVIER THUNDERSTORMS.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1607863 said:


> 1-2" an hour amarillo
> w/thundersnow
> 
> HEAVY SNOW WILL DEVELOP ACROSS MUCH OF THE SOUTHERN HIGH
> PLAINS FROM NORTHEAST NM INTO THE TX AND OK PANHANDLES. SNOW RATES
> COULD EXCEED ONE INCH PER HOUR WITHIN HEAVIER THUNDERSTORMS.


That is just not fair. Sounds like an early Spring for Texas.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1607853 said:


> Little late to the conversation, but OC&D did the same thing I did.
> 
> Plus, with Dodge, you can purchase a lifetime bumper to bumper warranty on the truck if it's a gas. Diesel you can only buy one for 100k miles. Costs $2,200.
> 
> Basically you are paying for repairs up front. It's much easier to finance the $2,200 over 5 years than pay for $2,000 out of pocket if you drop a tranny.
> 
> Before you guys bi$%& that they won't cover if it's a plow truck, I do mowing for the local Dodge dealer.
> 
> I had a sit down with the service manager, sales manager AND general manager of the dealership and they all SAID it would be covered.
> 
> On the '11, so far I have 46,000 miles with no repairs yet. We will see. My heater blower is making noise, I will need to get that in soon.


Ford's extended warranty just needs a slightly higher cost plan and it covers snow plowing as long you have the snowplow prep package.


----------



## BossPlow614

My truck has 4:10s which explains the poor mileage. I have a buddy that has the an 02 CCSB 8.1 with 3:73s that has a lift (can't remember the size, not more than 6") and of course larger tires and tries telling me he gets 12 mpg pulling his toy hauler that's about 9000 lbs fully loaded, doubtful! I did drive his with his TH behind it and with 3:73s it lacked a little bit of power compared to mine pulling the similar load of a TH.

I have 156k on mine. Bought it with 139k last May. I'm pretty sure it saw very little of MN winters. The older couple that owned it before me used it for their truck camper and judging by how it looks as far as rust goes, it saw hardly anything besides rain. I going to guess they went south with it or it remained in their garage. 

If anyone wants some good entertainment and you're on lawnsite, find any thread started by SydneyLawnCare, comical to say the least.

Edit: It better not snow, I washed my truck and cleaned all the salt residue and other crap out of the bed today!


----------



## Camden

Green Grass;1607856 said:


> you can purchase a life time bumper to bumper warranty for a diesel. The just have a $100 deductible for repairs


On a Dodge? I just asked my dealer about that last week and he said it's not available!

And, by the way, the reason I switched back to gas from diesel on my last new truck was that I got a lifetime power train warranty. That sold me. I'll keep the truck until I retire now and my next new truck will also be a gasser because you can buy the bumper-to-bumper warranty.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1607866 said:


> That is just not fair. Sounds like an early Spring for Texas.


My MIL said they've been in the 70's for over a month in Dallas. some up and down but alot of 70* temps.

Right now I would have finished up the sprinkler installs. March we always started mowing,


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1607856 said:


> you can purchase a life time bumper to bumper warranty for a diesel. The just have a $100 deductible for repairs


3 dealers told me no, with a Chrysler plan.

Maybe aftermarket?? Only Gas for the lifetime through Chrysler.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1607892 said:


> Only Gas for the lifetime through Chrysler.


That's what I was told. Lifetime is unavailable on diesels and Sprinters.


----------



## SSS Inc.




----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1607758 said:


> Thanks for reminding me how stupid that was. Back in the 90s I would run my car up and down the freeway before I went and got tested. They would break out their tiny mirrors and look everywhere underneath. I never failed but it sure was a joke. My brother had an old Plymouth Volare and always failed. He would get a waiver every year using an estimate a mechanic would type up for him. He never actually fixed anything though.


That was a complete joke. I cheated the system like your brother too. At that time I was far younger and was running old trucks that would never pass. I'd get a waiver just to get my tabs and then do the same thing the next year. Thanks to Jesse for getting rid of that one!


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1607907 said:


>


pass the popcorn SSS


----------



## OC&D

djagusch;1607756 said:


> The 100k millage until you get a return can be close, I would say 150k is closer though. And after 150k miles being a plow truck its whole life, I would question the rust factor, etc that comes with plowing. It isn't rotted out but brake and fuel lines are questionable at that point. Getting 300k miles out of a plow truck is pretty hard with rust etc.


I should have clarified, because the 100k number was the _best case scenario_. That is, it used the best mileage reported for the engine, and the highest differential between a gallon of gas and a gallon of diesel. You're right, 150k is a more likely scenario given the fluctuations of those two variables. Given this, for me it makes no sense at all since I get a new truck about every 6-8 years, and usually wouldn't put more than 125k-150k on in that time frame at most. Basically I'd be trading it in as soon as I started reaping the benefits of the better fuel economy, and that's assuming I wouldn't have any major repairs to pay for!


----------



## unit28

oh boy,
ch 4 lady slams the temps down next weekend
wait a sec...did she say a dusting in Rcst tonight?


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;1607878 said:


> On a Dodge? I just asked my dealer about that last week and he said it's not available!
> 
> And, by the way, the reason I switched back to gas from diesel on my last new truck was that I got a lifetime power train warranty. That sold me. I'll keep the truck until I retire now and my next new truck will also be a gasser because you can buy the bumper-to-bumper warranty.





LwnmwrMan22;1607892 said:


> 3 dealers told me no, with a Chrysler plan.
> 
> Maybe aftermarket?? Only Gas for the lifetime through Chrysler.





SSS Inc.;1607907 said:


>


Maybe that is something new. I have and currently still work for a dodge dealer for 8 years and I know one of my regular service customers has a 3500 diesel with a lifetime max care warranty through dodge and he bought his truck in June or July of 2012 and I know it covers everything cause he has 125,xxx miles on it and I put a window motor in it last week which was covered.

and SSS how did you know I am eating popcorn?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1607937 said:


> Maybe that is something new. I have and currently still work for a dodge dealer for 8 years and I know one of my regular service customers has a 3500 diesel with a lifetime max care warranty through dodge and he bought his truck in June or July of 2012 and I know it covers everything cause he has 125,xxx miles on it and I put a window motor in it last week which was covered.
> 
> and SSS how did you know I am eating popcorn?


He bought the truck in the summer of 2012 and he already has 125k miles on it?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1607926 said:


> oh boy,
> ch 4 lady slams the temps down next weekend
> wait a sec...did she say a dusting in Rcst tonight?


KSTP says cold temps at the end of the week.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1607942 said:


> He bought the truck in the summer of 2012 and he already has 125k miles on it?


Yep. Hauls campers across country.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Then they must have just started when he bought his truck, cause when I bought my '11 diesel and '12 Hemi, you couldn't do it on the Diesel.

And 125,000 miles in 8 months..... he's barely running legal if he's keeping a log book.

That's 500+ miles per day, every day since they bought the truck.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

payuppayuppayuppayup


----------



## Green Grass

He isn't running legal.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1607946 said:


> And 125,000 miles in 8 months..... he's running legal if he's keeping log books.


There. Fixed it for ya!


----------



## AuroraMSP

I have a 07 6.0 that pulls a S300 all summer and plows all winter. It gets around 15 when not pulling and 10 when pulling or plowing. After smoking 2 EGR's, I put the EGR and oil cooler delete kit in. I've also had to do about everything else possible on it. I have enough into it that it's worth more to me than what I could get selling it.

I just bought a 2013 Chevy 2500 gas with the 6.0. Same as has been pointed out. I went with gas because diesel fuel costs more, repairs are more and when I weighed the options, it wasn't worth the extra for the diesel. I get about the same fuel mileage as the F350 above.


----------



## unit28

CITY SKY/WX TMP DP RH WIND PRES REMARKS
ROCHESTER LGT SNOW 27 20 75 S3 30.07F
wake up bano, you're the winner of non disapearing snow that didn't move SE......now grab a shovel


----------



## banonea

unit28;1607926 said:


> oh boy,
> ch 4 lady slams the temps down next weekend
> wait a sec...did she say a dusting in Rcst tonight?


That is what we got too, just a dusting.


----------



## banonea

unit28;1607967 said:


> CITY SKY/WX TMP DP RH WIND PRES REMARKS
> ROCHESTER LGT SNOW 27 20 75 S3 30.07F
> wake up bano, you're the winner of non disapearing snow that didn't move SE......now grab a shovel


It barely dusted at all. What are we looking at for Tuesday and Wednesday


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bano-

Looks like what you got today is what you get tomorrow/Wed.

Another reason I went to gas, my 11 CTD is governed in reverse.

I can only back up about 12mph.

And yes, insert jokes here.


----------



## unit28

been a fun ride this season so far.
Like riding in pa-pa's old jalopy
Spit sputter , a few loud backfire pops and we're there.
Just wished we didn't start off with such a bang.

Our Summer isn't right around the corner as some might say. I'm just looking to get a few things tuned up. Our 53 day cycle is still on track I see the temps warm, a few mixed prcp systems and then at least one more mamma daddy storm to finish the season.

Our snow pack alone isn't in play anymore. Southern planes, western mtns, and NW territories have plenty to account for if anything is moving this way from West to East or South W/ to North.
Plenty of cold air to be picked up along the way.

I'm getting myself tuned up as well...off to the quackerpracter


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We certainly aren't going to be doing cleanups and mulch installs as early as we did last year.


----------



## BossPlow614

Which is what I was hoping to be able to do. When is everyone sending out their spring letter to maintenance (and/or install) clients (resi)? I don't want to jump the gun but I also don't want to be late either.


----------



## mnlefty

EmJayDub;1608211 said:


> Which is what I was hoping to be able to do. When is everyone sending out their spring letter to maintenance (and/or install) clients (resi)? I don't want to jump the gun but I also don't want to be late either.


I've always targeted around March 1st, but the last couple years have been closer to the 10th-12th. I've always thought the date isn't quite as important as the mood when they hit... If I can get my stuff together early enough (read by the end of the week) I'd like to sit on them until we get a couple days of a heatwave, but no later than that 10th-12th range.

Assuming they don't land way early or way late I'd prefer they hit on a day/stretch of days when it's nice and warm,snow is melting like crazy and people are getting spring fever vs. cold/dreary/snowing and everyone is sick of winter. Seems to draw a quicker response if they're thinking spring when they read it.


----------



## BossPlow614

Thanks for the info mnlefty. I think I'll time things around the 10th-12th. I'm in the process of designing flyers to go with letters to the existing clients and 5000 EDDM postcards which are going to cost a pretty penny and I'll be pretty angry if they don't pay off. 

Days like this make me go nuts! I want to be outside because it's so nice out, yet there isn't anything to do, at all! I have tons of stuff to do in the office but I just don't want to do it because it looks so nice out. 

I'd be happy if I had a property of my own & a track skid, I'd be out pushing the snow off my track so my buddies and I could ride later in the week since the weather will be somewhat warm. 

The transition period between winter & spring and late fall before snow, suck!


----------



## mnlefty

I hear ya on being outside today... I've been chopping ice along the curb half way down the block to try to get the lake at the end of my drive to drain. Nothing like having a clean dry driveway only you have to drive through 15 feet of ankle deep slop to get to it. 

A day like today about 7-15 days from now is when I want my customers to get my stuff... a day where everybody is thinking about being outside.


----------



## BossPlow614

Hopefully this warm weather stays, 3 or 4 2" snowfalls early in the month and then warming into the 50s & 60s by the middle/end of march would be a perfect scenario.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I took the snowmobile out on the lake today. Super nice out for sure.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Funny how warm its out without the sun. Gravel roads are getting super soft.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Spent the day driving from my house, to Cambridge to Cannon Falls back to Wyoming plowing the 3 landfills. Beautiful day to be on the clock. 

Got home, grabbed the tractor and cleared the banks on the lake from last week's Polar Plunge. 

It'll be nice to sit around for a week.

FWIW, I've already been securing my summer work.


----------



## unit28

just don't put all y'all's chickens in the pot yet.

8-14 day outlook
AN ACTIVE WINTER PATTERN WITH CROSS-POLAR FLOW FEEDING ARCTIC 
AIR MASSES OVER INTERIOR CANADA THAT CAN EVENTUALLY IMPACT THE CONUS, BEGINNING IN THE NORTHERN PLAINS, WHILE A SERIES OF STORM SYSTEMS MOVE EASTWARD OUT OF THE ROCKIES. 
.....

on the last cycle it started just like this too,
eventually following the Dak border{Northern Plains}
and then etc etc etc....etc


----------



## banonea

unit28;1608542 said:


> just don't put all y'all's chickens in the pot yet.
> 
> 8-14 day outlook
> AN ACTIVE WINTER PATTERN WITH CROSS-POLAR FLOW FEEDING ARCTIC
> AIR MASSES OVER INTERIOR CANADA THAT CAN EVENTUALLY IMPACT THE CONUS, BEGINNING IN THE NORTHERN PLAINS, WHILE A SERIES OF STORM SYSTEMS MOVE EASTWARD OUT OF THE ROCKIES.
> .....
> 
> on the last cycle it started just like this too,
> eventually following the Dak border{Northern Plains}
> and then etc etc etc....etc


I will keep my chickens in your pot as long as you bring snow lol


----------



## banonea

Did half to weld a few cracks in the plow today. ........I guess stacking snow 16' in the air is a little hard on theb welds.


----------



## Green Grass

We sent out contracts in October is that to early??? And a side note we had them all back by January.


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;1608701 said:


> We sent out contracts in October is that to early??? And a side note we had them all back by January.


That's cool


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;1608702 said:


> That's cool


Offer discounts if signed by the end of the year. That way we know exactly what we have going into the year.


----------



## banonea

We are going to get bids put together tomorrow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

..................................


----------



## unit28

Buy croc stk
($)%* +


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;1608701 said:


> We sent out contracts in October is that to early??? And a side note we had them all back by January.


Congrats if that works for you, i know that wouldn't work for me as we'll as most others.


----------



## scott3430

I sent my customer letters/contracts out about 2 weeks ago.........and have 1/2 back already. I hope to get them all in by mid to late march.

Never know how early or late spring cleanups will start.


----------



## BossPlow614

What gets me on this time of year, if it is a new property, how do you go about measuring turf areas, landscape beds, and shrubs & trees when they're covered in snow? I know you can get the turf measurements from a few different websites but you can't tell if there are elevation changes, etc.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Elevation changes.......

If you can't see that under 5-10" of snow cover, It's not worth worrying about.

If it's a bunch of dips and valleys in a yard, you don't want it anyways.

You can google earth to see if there is landscaping buried under stacked snow.

Property maint isn't rocket science. If you're trying to make it that way, you're not going to make it.


----------



## qualitycut

EmJayDub;1609010 said:


> What gets me on this time of year, if it is a new property, how do you go about measuring turf areas, landscape beds, and shrubs & trees when they're covered in snow? I know you can get the turf measurements from a few different websites but you can't tell if there are elevation changes, etc.


Don't over think it, all that will do is get you confused and second guessing your prices and lead to trouble.


----------



## BossPlow614

That is very true. ↑ Thanks.


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1608985 said:


> Congrats if that works for you, i know that wouldn't work for me as we'll as most others.


We have had most of our customers for at least 7 years.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

EmJay....

It's not the elevation changes that you will miss with 10+" of snow, but the 12-18" wide areas of grass around curblines and landscaping that will mess you up as far as timing.

Google earth is your friend this time of year, especially in your area. Streetview helps, but doesn't work for backsides of properties usually.


----------



## BossPlow614

It does to an extent, the bird's eye from local.live.com (bing maps) seems to work well but the satellite image on most places is a few years old and the property could be somewhat different. Stopping by and looking at it and using google/bing maps satellite/bird's eye can definitely work.


----------



## Camden

I'm about to make your lives much easier....

www.findlotsize.com

You can say thanks buy purchasing me an adult beverage when we all get together in June


----------



## Polarismalibu

I have used that before. It works pretty good.


----------



## BossPlow614

I already use it!  A buddy showed me it last fall.


----------



## AuroraMSP

The problem with Find Lot Size is that you can't spin your view point around. It only allows you to measure seeing the property from a "North" point of view. If you use Google Maps and the Distance Measuring Tool, you can spin the view around 360 degrees and be able to see all different perspectives for measuring. It just means you have to do the math yourself because it only measures a line. You can create as many points on that line to connect that you want but it's only a linear measurement.


----------



## unit28

If I have to find info on an address in newer developments I use Zillow
Sometimes I use a combination to make sure I'm looking at the right location.
There's another one I havn't used it's called -- measure from outer space .com


----------



## banonea

unit28;1609512 said:


> If I have to find info on an address in newer developments I use Zillow
> Sometimes I use a combination to make sure I'm looking at the right location.
> There's another one I havn't used it's called -- measure from outer space .com


Dose anyone think we will get something to worry about tonight?


----------



## unit28

the 8kmb winds have been doing a good job of shearing off the top
so I don't think so. Sounds like it's moving off, but slowwwwlly


----------



## banonea

unit28;1609629 said:


> the 8kmb winds have been doing a good job of shearing off the top
> so I don't think so. Sounds like it's moving off, but slowwwwlly


NUTS!!:realmad: I was hoping for something to plow tonight. Anything in the near future?


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1609673 said:


> NUTS!!:realmad: I was hoping for something to plow tonight. Anything in the near future?


Couple chances next week. The first shot looks to be better the further south you go. Good for you I guess. Still a ways out but we'll see.


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1609679 said:


> Couple chances next week. The first shot looks to be better the further south you go. Good for you I guess. Still a ways out but we'll see.


Cool gives me some time to handle a few things around the house. with any luck, it will move north for you guys as wellThumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

Parise!!!!! Wild win.


----------



## unit28

that's it,
I'm buying more channels.
or I need to find a good sports bar

Went out snow-shoeing{sp} in 12+ yesterday up in my woods.
Don't know how y'all do it
Now my knees are killing me. Tripped over two logs. out of breath
These things are floppy, and cumbersome...grrr
Think I need a sled


----------



## unit28

banonea;1609673 said:


> NUTS!!:realmad: I was hoping for something to plow tonight. Anything in the near future?


I'm with SSS,
looks more South out of the gate right now,
as it's coming from the NW squashed down.

The moisture convergenece through the central plains may bring the chance a little more N as it progresses easterly. The NWS map shows chances for acc snow, but the map is only depicted from where the air is already saturated attm. The westrn portion of MN has a higher humidity level than the eastern side. So that is where their map is showing a basic chance of where precipitatioin will be under favorable atmsphc cond. The last few days the east winds in the mid levels have driven some of the RH off to the west

So if it snows, it should be drier {fluffy snow} through the central / easten prts of MN if the RH stays down
I fthe rds are warm don't expect much on dry blacktops....etc


----------



## unit28

as the storm moves out,
the western side of higher RH should prog east.
eau claire currently has under 70%RH


----------



## Camden

unit28;1609889 said:


> that's it,
> I'm buying more channels.
> or I need to find a good sports bar
> 
> Went out snow-shoeing{sp} in 12+ yesterday up in my woods.
> Don't know how y'all do it
> Now my knees are killing me. Tripped over two logs. out of breath
> These things are floppy, and cumbersome...grrr
> Think I need a sled


Yeah, snow shoes aren't fun for me at all. I don't know how people can say that they enjoy it. It's too much work, I'd rather be on skis or on a sled.


----------



## SSS Inc.

My daughter is snowshoeing in gym class today. Maybe she can give you some pointers later today. 
On another note if anyone knows of a really good medium to heavy duty truck mechanic looking for work in the south metro I may have a lead for them.


----------



## Greenery

Camden;1609940 said:


> Yeah, snow shoes aren't fun for me at all. I don't know how people can say that they enjoy it. It's too much work, I'd rather be on skis or on a sled.


I'll pass on all that manual fun. Unless of course your talking motorized sleds,

I also forgot to mention the reason for no more snow, I picked up a a 13 renegade for the g/f the other day.

Next year will also be shot as I'm thinking of snow checking a Freeride. Just have to wait and see what poo releases for 2014. 
That's right time to start heading back out to the mountains next year.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just got a call from a local bank.

They are looking at changing vendors for next year.

They didn't like the fact they weren't plowed until 10 the other morning (guess I can't blame them) but we received 5" of snow from 4 am to 9 am. Even if I plowed at 6:30 am for the drive through, by 9 am lobby open time, there would have been 2.5-3" again.

He said there was a drive through lane earlier in the year that was plowed in. There was, for the day, because I didn't realize that a Boss V-xt was 1/3" wider than a Boss V in scoop. I told the driver to push through the drive through lanes in scoop. Well, 1/2 way through the 3rd of 4 lanes, it was too skinny and he left the pile of snow, which I cleared that night with one of the regular plows and have since changed equipment for that site.

We've been doing the property for 8 years. It's one of those "time to make change for the sake of making change" situations.

I tried to explain to him for what I charge, I can only have so much overhead. If he wants to pay more, I will guarantee he will be done first. I can also guarantee he won't want to pay more.


----------



## qualitycut

I don't know about anyone else but I would have shoveled that out and wouldn't have left it there all day. Kinda lazy in my opinion.


----------



## SSS Inc.

While I agree the timing of the last storm being a problem ,I think responding with "if you want to pay more" makes it look like you weren't trying to hard to get it done correctly in the first place. I think you would have been better served hoping for a couple more plowings and getting done well before they open. Nobody likes the you get what you pay for stuff which is pretty much what you just told him.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1610196 said:


> While I agree the timing of the last storm being a problem ,I think responding with "if you want to pay more" makes it look like you weren't trying to hard to get it done correctly in the first place. I think you would have been better served hoping for a couple more plowings and getting done well before they open. Nobody likes the you get what you pay for stuff which is pretty much what you just told him.


The branch manager said if it costs more, he'll look for someone else, as long as it isn't an arm and a leg.

We are charging $375 / month for his branch, takes ME about 1.5 hours to shovel and plow.

If it was myself, yes, I would have taken the blower or shovel and cleared the pile in the drive through that morning and not left it. I didn't know it was there until I looked at the list and seen the note. The driver's are supposed to text or call immediately when there is an issue. That did not happen.

If a customer keeps telling you "no, we can't afford an increase" and you keep the price the same, eventually you're going to run out of time for that customer. This branch and others were closed and bought out 2 years ago. I'm sure there is a memo going around to keep costs low. Also, they must have had some larger commercial accounts come in that morning, because he said they had "some opinions".

It doesn't help that this same account, one of my guys broke the glass in the front door last year mowing. I still don't know how it happened. The front door goes right to sidewalk and then parking lot. There's no landscaping in front of the door, other than the sides, but it's behind the door. The door juts past the grass.

Just a handful of issues that have piled up. We took care of the window that day through a friend that runs a glass company. I've always taken care of issues immediately, whether on this property or any other.

IMO, we had the snow cleared within 1 hour the ending of major accumulation. Other than having 3 more trucks around with plows for the 1-2 snowfalls / year that are like this, I'm not sure there would have been any other solutions. I can't afford to have 2-3-4-5-6 trucks sitting around just on the off chance it snows 1"+ / hour from 4-9 am.

The manager admitted that by next year (we're finishing out the contract through April) any company can come in and say "you'll be the first on the list". Whether or not that's true?? He'd have to wait and see for the snow to fall. It's time. You need to lose 2-3 accounts every year to keep the fire burning.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1610185 said:


> I don't know about anyone else but I would have shoveled that out and wouldn't have left it there all day. Kinda lazy in my opinion.


x2 You can't do that to a bank. They've got guys lined up who would love to take your spot. I plow most of the banks in my town and when the managers arrive they see nothing but pavement.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1610204 said:


> We are charging $375 / month for his branch, takes ME about 1.5 hours to shovel and plow.
> .


$375 a MONTH?? That is crazy low for a bank of any size. Your services are worth more than that.


----------



## AuroraMSP

Camden;1610264 said:


> $375 a MONTH?? That is crazy low for a bank of any size. Your services are worth more than that.


Exactly what my first thought was.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1610264 said:


> $375 a MONTH?? That is crazy low for a bank of any size. Your services are worth more than that.


I lose more than I gain in this market of my service area. It's one of the reasons I told the manager unless I can get more money, I'm stuck (not exact words).

I'm at the top of the pricing for this specific area, which is why I have more equipment moved in a different direction.

I will gladly put more trucks on, have them sit around more, but if I lose 1 account (many different issues over the last 8 months) I feel I'm doing fine.

As far as all properties being black when the managers get to the bank, even this account was black once the manager got to the bank. He was out of the state from last Thursday until today.

He wasn't here for the snowfall.


----------



## banonea

We call it the " 7 snowflake syndrome" Everybody thinks there 7 snowflakes are the most important ones on the planet, and want them handled first. When I set up my accounts, I tell all my customers that when we get over 5" of snow, w get to everyone as soon as possible and during a continuing snow event, we will keep them open, but we will not detail the lot till nightfall when they are closed, if they don't like it, I don't take them on. in the years I have been plowing, I have only lost 1 customer to that and it didn't hurt my feelings, the guy was a dick and his lot was a pain in the ass. All monthly customers are done 1 then per push.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

Before everyone gets lulled into thinking its Spring.... Monday looks interesting. Looks like it might snow.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I set up mine as early, mid and don't care. Not exact prices, but these are residential. Early is 35-40 mid is 30-35 and don't care is 25-30. I do this on commercial as well but on a percentage scale. The pickier on times and snow amounts the higher it is. Believe it or not but I have some who would rather wait til it done snowing and spread either sand/salt mix or just salt. They are happy, and I'm happy. It still doesn't take stress away though. The worst is worrying about guys not showing up. But that's another story


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1610382 said:


> Before everyone gets lulled into thinking its Spring.... Monday looks interesting. Looks like it might snow.


If it does, I'm sure some residentials will want to wait for warm days to follow to take care of it. I get one or two a season. I tell them to pay in full and look for someone new for next season. Haven't lost one this way yet. They piss and moan, but oh well. I have mouths to feed and bills to pay


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1610385 said:


> I set up mine as early, mid and don't care. Not exact prices, but these are residential. Early is 35-40 mid is 30-35 and don't care is 25-30. I do this on commercial as well but on a percentage scale. The pickier on times and snow amounts the higher it is. Believe it or not but I have some who would rather wait til it done snowing and spread either sand/salt mix or just salt. They are happy, and I'm happy. It still doesn't take stress away though. The worst is worrying about guys not showing up. But that's another story


I thought about doing this at one time but for me I think it would be to much back and forth.


----------



## CityGuy

Wow page 4? Better give it a bump.


----------



## OC&D

NWS's little map they posted on facebook puts me in the "Accumulations Possible" zone, with the "Best chance for several inches" to the SW. Hopefully it doesn't end up like this past Sunday/Monday event that never was.


----------



## banonea

OC&D;1610856 said:


> NWS's little map they posted on facebook puts me in the "Accumulations Possible" zone, with the "Best chance for several inches" to the SW. Hopefully it doesn't end up like this past Sunday/Monday event that never was.


With any luck, it hits from the Iowa border to north of the cities so we all get a littlepayup..... when is it going to hit?


----------



## AuroraMSP

Here is a link to a free Weather Underground Premium membership if anyone is interested. I signed up and it worked.

Weather Underground


----------



## unit28

local farm pushed his rows out.....slinging poo now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1610882 said:


> With any luck, it hits from the Iowa border to SOUTH and WEST of the cities so we all get a littlepayup..... when is it going to hit?


I fixed it for you.

I don't know. Not sure if it's the fact we haven't had a 50 degree day, don't know if I'm questioning my hiring skills or am down because I'm at zero in the checkbook, even though I have $10k in receivables on $14k in contracts left from this month, but I'm ready to pack it in.

Just had an email from my property manager on Washington Ave. She was wondering why I hadn't cleared the curbs on Washington Ave yet.

I stated that she had received an email from me that evening (she acknowledged the email) when I was clearing the alley at 9 pm and was confronted by an irate resident. I ended up leaving the job and returning on my dime during the day a couple days later.

I wasn't able to do the curbs because cars lined the road, along with the traffic on Washington Ave.

The maintenance guy then emailed wondering why I said it would be 2.5 hours now instead of the previously quoted one hour. I said there was additional snow, and with the freeze thaw cycle we've been going through, it would be a longer process.

I think after 24 years, I'm starting to get burned out.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1611055 said:


> I fixed it for you.
> 
> I don't know. Not sure if it's the fact we haven't had a 50 degree day, don't know if I'm questioning my hiring skills or am down because I'm at zero in the checkbook, even though I have $10k in receivables on $14k in contracts left from this month, but I'm ready to pack it in.
> 
> Just had an email from my property manager on Washington Ave. She was wondering why I hadn't cleared the curbs on Washington Ave yet.
> 
> I stated that she had received an email from me that evening (she acknowledged the email) when I was clearing the alley at 9 pm and was confronted by an irate resident. I ended up leaving the job and returning on my dime during the day a couple days later.
> 
> I wasn't able to do the curbs because cars lined the road, along with the traffic on Washington Ave.
> 
> The maintenance guy then emailed wondering why I said it would be 2.5 hours now instead of the previously quoted one hour. I said there was additional snow, and with the freeze thaw cycle we've been going through, it would be a longer process.
> 
> I think after 24 years, I'm starting to get burned out.


Don't let them get ya down, they don't understand what we go through to get it done when we do......


----------



## TKLAWN

Lawnmwr sound like you have plenty of work to stay busy,unless this is a great account for you get rid of them and move on to the next one. Get rid of the headaches.


----------



## Polarismalibu

The Wild are up already! In less then two minutes


----------



## Ranger620

They actually look good. What a fight from rupp


----------



## SSS Inc.

:realmad: Forgot they were on.:realmad:

Its nice to see them putting some goals in early.


----------



## Camden

The Wild are going to have running time half way through the 3rd if this keeps up Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

Keep padding the lead Wild.

Since I still want to plow I would like to note that the newest NAM model puts the bullseye over the metro and points north on Monday.(with some big numbers I might add) seems a little crazy though The GFS went southwest for a few runs but is creeping back towards the metro. All I know is that my season won't be starting for a while and I would really like some more snow.

An embellishment call on the coyotes.:laughing:


----------



## Polarismalibu

Is anyone looking for a roll up cover for a short box Ford? I'm taking mine off tomorrow.


----------



## unit28

where to start....
Happy firearms month, It's friday and not snowing for once

If March actually has a snowstorm in the first few days maybe it'll kick out better on the backside.?
eh ....it's still only Friday not really what I pictured


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1611055 said:


> I fixed it for you.
> 
> I don't know. Not sure if it's the fact we haven't had a 50 degree day, don't know if I'm questioning my hiring skills or am down because I'm at zero in the checkbook, even though I have $10k in receivables on $14k in contracts left from this month, but I'm ready to pack it in.
> 
> Just had an email from my property manager on Washington Ave. She was wondering why I hadn't cleared the curbs on Washington Ave yet.
> 
> I stated that she had received an email from me that evening (she acknowledged the email) when I was clearing the alley at 9 pm and was confronted by an irate resident. I ended up leaving the job and returning on my dime during the day a couple days later.
> 
> I wasn't able to do the curbs because cars lined the road, along with the traffic on Washington Ave.
> 
> The maintenance guy then emailed wondering why I said it would be 2.5 hours now instead of the previously quoted one hour. I said there was additional snow, and with the freeze thaw cycle we've been going through, it would be a longer process.
> I think after 24 years, I'm starting to get burned out.


I just noticed what you were talking about Thumbs Up


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;1611369 said:


> Is anyone looking for a roll up cover for a short box Ford? I'm taking mine off tomorrow.


what you asking for it and what year


----------



## ryde307

I'm heading up north for the weekend. Does it look like it will snow Sunday-Monday? NWS updated there facebook this morning looking like more potential for a few inches.


----------



## SSS Inc.

It looks like it might start Sunday evening and go right through Monday evening. Some things point to around six inches. We'll see.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1611577 said:


> It looks like it might start Sunday evening and go right through Monday evening. Some things point to around six inches. We'll see.


I dislike those types of snow


----------



## unit28

I'm betting a split upper level low
With divergences from both a North and also another more stronger sw side this will put more emphasis a little further nort on accumulating snow for western wi and south central mn 

Saturation doesn't seem to be a problem:.at any lvl
RH is over 80% and widespread


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1611551 said:


> what you asking for it and what year


It's on my 03. I know it will fit 99-07. Possibly the newer body style also. It's only a year old. Hoping for $200 that's about half price of a new one.


----------



## mnlefty

Be ready for a whole bunch of different opinions on the forecast... although I'm sure DD will go big and PD will give us a slushy inch or two at best, but don't hold your breath. Here's two model solutions, both run at the same time, for the same timeframe, through 6pm Mon. One misses completely SW, one pushes most of the heavy stuff NE and the difference has been growing with the last few runs... at this point you'd hope to see models coming together, these two are pushing farther apart.

I say to mother nature just please pick one or the other, while I know some of you will be hoping to split the difference.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Nws noted that the GFs is one of only two that are southwest of the area. They are considering it an outlier at this point. I will be more confident if they start moving more in line with the Nam and others. Ironically the GFs looked a lot like the Nam about five days ago before it started bouncing around.


----------



## IDST

Wcco radio mije lynch said 0-5 inches


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1611330 said:


> Keep padding the lead Wild.
> 
> Since I still want to plow I would like to note that the newest NAM model puts the bullseye over the metro and points north on Monday.(with some big numbers I might add) seems a little crazy though The GFS went southwest for a few runs but is creeping back towards the metro. All I know is that my season won't be starting for a while and I would really like some more snow.
> 
> An embellishment call on the coyotes.:laughing:


How much you thinking for snow?
As of monday St. Paul open for mix. First truck tenatively heading their monday morning.


----------



## unit28

12z NAM at 0Z Tue, 3 hr prcp, throwing some potential towards the W WI side


----------



## unit28

jagext;1611610 said:


> Wcco radio mije lynch said 0-5 inches


last model runs were about 0-9
I love these snow storms this time of year.
I got to dig out my tank top....
45* Thursday? glad I called to get the A/C tuned up...


----------



## AuroraMSP

jagext;1611610 said:


> Wcco radio mije lynch said 0-5 inches


:laughing: That is a safe call.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Polarismalibu;1611369 said:


> Is anyone looking for a roll up cover for a short box Ford? I'm taking mine off tomorrow.


I also have a weatherguard tool box. Extra wide.


----------



## unit28

anyone have a hammer I can borrow?


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;1611807 said:


> anyone have a hammer I can borrow?


Sure, how many ounces, waffle face, flat or rubber? Framing or finish?


----------



## unit28

I was digging through the tool box and found a home made mallet
The head is a glob of lead. nice huh.


----------



## banonea

Hamelfire;1611827 said:


> Sure, how many ounces, waffle face, flat or rubber? Framing or finish?


You must be a contractor. ....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1611843 said:


> You must be a contractor. ....


He can spend taxpayer money.


----------



## Camden

Well, I WAS looking forward to the Wild game tonight. They're letting the Ducks march right to the front of the net! Brutal :crying:


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;1611967 said:


> Well, I WAS looking forward to the Wild game tonight. They're letting the Ducks march right to the front of the net! Brutal :crying:


They look as good as the gophers did.


----------



## Camden

No doubt...they laid a big egg tonight too!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Its not over yet.


----------



## IDST

What's the score. Im up at the in laws no cable


----------



## Camden

jagext;1611985 said:


> What's the score. Im up at the in laws no cable


2-0

Wild have had several chances but their goalie is playing well right now. Period 2 just getting underway.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Put the puck in the net!

Hey snow fans. The latest NAM model moved back over the metro again and the GFS, which has been well south and west of the metro, has moved about 100 miles closer. If this keeps up I would expect NWS to change their forecast.

FIGHT!


----------



## Camden

That Duck's player did a nice job of holding Konopka at bay. He wasn't able to land any big shots.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Noooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Camden

I remember when I thought the Wild would be good this season.


----------



## BossPlow614

I hope we get 9", a two push event to get on the invoices for March, and then it can warm up! If it does snow, then I'm glad I held off on sending renewal letters to landscape maintenance clients because they don't want to think about anything landscape-wise when there's a snowstorm.


----------



## SSS Inc.

EmJayDub;1612005 said:


> I hope we get 9", a two push event to get on the invoices for March, and then it can warm up! If it does snow, then I'm glad I held off on sending renewal letters to landscape maintenance clients because they don't want to think about anything landscape-wise when there's a snowstorm.


Now we're talking. I would like a one or two more after that though. I also need enough snow on the ground so I don't feel guilty sitting inside watching 14 High School hockey games starting Wednesday.Thumbs Up


----------



## BossPlow614

A couple more 2" storms after this next one would be nice also. Just as long as it doesn't snow in April (knock on wood).

If anyone is looking for custom shirts for their company, look into these guys, their site and design capabilities on it are second to none, prices are pretty good too.
www.soduniforms.com


----------



## Camden

3-2 now....plenty of time left.


----------



## CityGuy

We got us a game now boys


----------



## BOSS LAWN

EmJayDub;1612010 said:


> A couple more 2" storms after this next one would be nice also. Just as long as it doesn't snow in April (knock on wood).
> 
> If anyone is looking for custom shirts for their company, look into these guys, their site and design capabilities on it are second to none, prices are pretty good too.
> www.soduniforms.com


A few 2" snows will work for me.


----------



## BossPlow614

Monday: Snow likely. Cloudy, with a high near 29. East southeast wind 10 to 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow accumulation of 3 to 5 inches possible.

Monday Night: A 50 percent chance of snow. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 17. East northeast wind 5 to 10 mph. New snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible.

I like this forecast Thumbs Up


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I'm in a winter storm watch now


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1612043 said:


> I'm in a winter storm watch now


Is ir going to comey way?


----------



## wintergreen82

Yes, Rochester is going to get blasted. What was supposed to be a small storm has just become a major storm.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I guess ill go bring my plow back home today.


----------



## ryde307

I was just reading the forecast discussion on noaa and I may have misunderstood but it was talking about the possibility of 10+ by Tuesday morning.

Hoping for less than that. I would like to have 3 sunday night break all day 3 tuesday evening.
Have a few guys out of town right now.


----------



## Camden

ryde307;1612193 said:


> I was just reading the forecast discussion on noaa and I may have misunderstood but it was talking about the possibility of 10+ by Tuesday morning.
> 
> Hoping for less than that. I would like to have 3 sunday night break all day 3 tuesday evening.
> Have a few guys out of town right now.


What's the link to the discussion page?


----------



## CityGuy

MAIN CHALLENGE WAS THE PLACEMENT OF STRENGTH OF THE UPCOMING WINTER
STORM SET TO ARRIVE ACROSS THE UPPER MIDWEST SUNDAY NIGHT.
HOWEVER...BASED ON THE POTENTIAL FOR SIGNIFICANT SNOWFALL
ACCUMULATIONS DURING THE PROLONGED DURATION OF THIS STORM...ISSUED A
WINTER STORM WATCH FOR MUCH OF WESTERN AND SOUTHERN MINNESOTA.
LOOKING AHEAD...ARCTIC AIR WILL FOLLOW IN THE WAKE OF THIS
STORM...BUT IT WILL BE SHORTLIVED AS SOUTHWEST FLOW SETS UP TOWARD
THE END OF THE WEEK.

TODAY THROUGH TUESDAY...BIG STORY IS THE UPPER LEVEL WAVE CURRENTLY
LOCATED OFF THE BRITISH COLUMBIA COAST. THIS PV ANOMALY WILL CROSS
PUGET SOUND SATURDAY NIGHT AND ARRIVE OVER THE HIGH PLAINS ON
SUNDAY. AS IT CONTINUES EAST SOUTHEAST...THE NUMERICAL GUIDANCE
VARIES CONSIDERABLY IN THE LOCATION LOW...WITH THE 02.00Z GFS/FIM
BEING THE FARTHEST SOUTH AND FASTEST...WHILE THE NAM/SREF/ECMWF HAVE
A MORE NORTHERLY SOLUTION. CURRENT THINKING IS THAT THE GFS IS TOO
FAR SOUTH WITH THE PROPAGATION OF THE H500 LOW FROM 12-24Z
MONDAY...AS IT SEEMS TO PHASE WITH A SOUTHERN SHORTWAVE FASTER
THAN THE OTHER SOLUTIONS. ON THE OTHER HAND THE NAM SEEMED TOO
DEEP AND FAR NORTH. THEREFORE USED A CONSENSUS BLEND OF THE
MODELS TO GENERATE THE PRECIP FIELDS...AND END UP WITH TOTAL
SNOWFALL AMOUNTS OF 6 TO 8 INCHES BY TUESDAY MORNING. DESPITE THE
UNCERTAINTY...HI-RES HOW ITS EXPECTED TO UNFOLD...ON SUNDAY EVENING
A NORTHWEST/SOUTHEAST AREA OF SNOW WILL DEVELOP AHEAD OF THE
APPROACHING WAVE DRIVEN BY LARGE SCALE ISENTROPIC ASCENT AS SEEN
ON THE 290K SURFACE. FRONTOGENETIC FORCING WILL FOCUS THIS AREA OF
SNOW INTO A NARROW BAND ALONG THE UPPER MINNESOTA RIVER VALLEY. AS
H500 WAVE TRACKS EAST...A SECOND AREA OF SNOW WILL DEVELOP DRIVEN
PRIMARILY BY THE POSITIVE VORTICITY ADVECTION AND H300/500 QVECT
CONVERGENCE. THE NORTHERN SOLUTIONS BRING THIS SECOND AREA OF SNOW
ACROSS CENTRAL MINNESOTA AND WESTERN WISCONSIN. IF THE MODELS
CONTINUE TO CONVERGE ON THE NORTHERN SOLUTION...THEN WE WILL HAVE
TO EXPAND THE WINTER STORM WATCH EASTWARD ACROSS THE METRO AREA
AND POSSIBLY INTO WESTERN WISCONSIN. IN FACT...THE 02.00/06 NAM
BUFR SOUNDINGS BOTH HAVE OVER 10 INCHES OF SNOW AT KMSP BY THE
TIME THE STORM EXITS THE REGION ON TUESDAY. WILL CONTINUE TO FINE
TUNE THE SNOWFALL FORECAST AS THIS STORM SYSTEM MOVES INLAND AND
IS BETTER SAMPLED BY THE UPPER AIR NETWORK...AND THEREFORE BETTER
RESOLVED BY THE MODELS.

WEDNESDAY THROUGH FRIDAY...AS THIS STORM SYSTEM DEPART TOWARDS THE
DELMARVA PENINSULA...AND UPPER LEVEL RIDGE WILL BUILD ACROSS THE
CENTRAL CONUS WITH A COLD CANADIAN HIGH BRINGING ARCTIC AIR ACROSS
THE UPPER MIDWEST TUESDAY NIGHT AND WEDNESDAY. HOWEVER...SOUTHWEST
FLOW WILL DEVELOP TOWARDS THE END OF THE WEEK AS AN UPPER LEVEL
TROUGH DIGS ACROSS THE WESTERN CONUS. THIS WILL BRING MILDER AIR
ACROSS THE REGION...WITH TEMPERATURES WARMING NEAR CLIMATOLOGY BY
FRIDAY.

&&

.AVIATION.../18Z TAF ISSUANCE/

BENIGN WEATHER EXPECTED THIS TAF PERIOD AS SFC RIDGE SLOWLY WORKS
ACROSS MN INTO WI. BAND OF CLOUDS BETWEEN 6K AND 9K FT WILL SLOWLY
WORK FROM THE SODAK BORDER OVER TO ERN MN THIS EVENING. DRY AIR
BELOW THESE CLOUDS WILL KEEP SNOW FROM OCCURRING AS WELL. MAIN
ISSUE WITH THESE CLOUDS IS HOW INTACT ARE THEY BY THE TIME THEY
REACH WI. THE NAM DISSIPATES THESE CLOUDS OVER ERN MN...RESULTING
IN MOSTLY CLEAR SKIES ACROSS WI TONIGHT...WHILE THE GFS TAKES
THESE CLOUDS INTO WRN WI...KEEPING THESE AREAS MOSTLY CLOUDY. THE
PROBLEM HERE IS THAT IF THE NAM IS RIGHT...THEN THERE IS A GOOD
CHANCE THAT BOTH RNH/EAU WILL HAVE ISSUES WITH FOG LATE
TONIGHT/SUN MORNING. IF THE GFS IS RIGHT...THEN FOG WILL NOT BE
MUCH OF AN ISSUE WITH THE CLOUDS. WITH THE 18Z TAFS...DID NOT
CHANGE WHAT THE 12Z TAFS HAD GOING GIVEN THE ISSUE OF THE CLOUDS.
WINDS WILL REMAIN 10 KTS OR LESS...WITH SE WINDS SLOWLY SPREADING
EAST BEHIND THE RIDGE AXIS.

KMSP...HIGH CONFIDENCE FORECAST ALL AROUND...WITH NO SIGNIFICANT
ISSUES EXPECTED AT THE FIELD UNTIL LATE SUNDAY NIGHT AND MONDAY
DEPENDING THE TRACK OF A SIGNIFICANT LATE SEASON WINTER STORM.

/OUTLOOK FOR KMSP/
SUN NGT...MVFR/IFR CONDS POSSIBLE WITH -SN LATE. SE WINDS 10 KTS.
MON...IFR/LIFR WITH SN POSSIBLE. AWW CRITERIA SNOWFALL POSSIBLE.
E/NE WINDS 10-15G20 KTS.
TUE...MVFR/IFR WITH -SN POSSIBLE. N WIND 5-10 KTS.
WED...VFR. LGT AND VRB WINDS.

&&

&&

.MPX WATCHES/WARNINGS/ADVISORIES...
MN...WINTER STORM WATCH FROM SUNDAY EVENING THROUGH LATE MONDAY NIGHT
FOR BLUE EARTH-BROWN-CARVER-CHIPPEWA-DOUGLAS-FARIBAULT-
FREEBORN-KANDIYOHI-LAC QUI PARLE-LE SUEUR-MARTIN-MCLEOD-
MEEKER-NICOLLET-POPE-REDWOOD-RENVILLE-RICE-SCOTT-SIBLEY-
STEARNS-STEELE-STEVENS-SWIFT-TODD-WASECA-WATONWAN-WRIGHT-
YELLOW MEDICINE.

WI...NONE.
&&

$$

JRB/MPG

If I understand this correctly the models are more inline to cover the metro with near 10" of snow?


----------



## djagusch

Before getting to excited wait for it to hit land and see what things look like then. 36 hrs ago we were getting very little. Now "if" they still trend north that 10" can come into play. In 24hrs I would guess it will be somewhere inbetween.


----------



## CityGuy

Winter storm watch for the metro now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Holy cow Gophers.


----------



## cbservicesllc

*Business Software?*

I know this has been brought up before, and this might not be the best forum, but I'm looking for the latest opinions, not stuff from two years ago. I especially look to your opinions since you guys are ones I know and trust.

I am looking for a good piece of software that doesn't kill my budget (I'm fairly small). I already use Quickbooks, so I could care less about accounting (but it would be nice to integrate with QB). I am looking for a scheduling and routing software that I can use with Android tablets (I already have them, so no iPads) for my employees. I want them to be able to see route notes for the job, clock in and out, and even add notes or have prompts for them to assess. I would also like the ability for these times and dates to be reflected to the customer on their invoice. My higher end clients appreciate this and I believe this helps me to retain them season to season. payup

A customer portal online where they can see service history, invoices, and pay online would be AWESOME! The complicated part of this (maybe) is that I am the office guy and I'm out in the field. A lot of these vendors claim to lessen the need for office staff, but that doesn't mean zero office staff like the situation I am in. I need something that works well for two lawn maintenance crews, one fertilizer/herbicide guy, one irrigation service tech, and four plow trucks for snow (I told you I was small). If I need to have two vendors, one for lawn/irrigation, one for snow I guess that works, but one solution is preferable.

I currently use Service Auto Pilot. I had all the hopes in the world for it, but unfortunately the latest update doesn't seem up to par. The system seems very laggy no matter what browser or internet connection I've used (I've tried several). The snow dispatching also leaves A LOT to be desired. When you start at 10pm for example and the clock turns midnight, you have to manually set the date back. The system should figure out that the route needs to be completed once it is dispatched regardless of date. They have acknowledged their snow system sucks, but I'm not sure that I want to wait for it to be fixed. They seem to be understaffed and some of the staff really appears to not know the system.:realmad:

I know it seems like it, but I'm really not that high maintenance, I just want something that works. I've set the bar high for tracking and relaying that info to my clients, but as I get more clients, this is harder to do.

I've also looked into Real Green (expensive), Arbor Gold (expensive), Crew Tracker (expensive), Hindsite, Jobber, QXpress, Clip, and Groundskeeper/Blizzard Buster. Any opinions or experiences would be appreciated!!!


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1612261 said:


> I know this has been brought up before, and this might not be the best forum, but I'm looking for the latest opinions, not stuff from two years ago. I especially look to your opinions since you guys are ones I know and trust.
> 
> I am looking for a good piece of software that doesn't kill my budget (I'm fairly small). I already use Quickbooks, so I could care less about accounting (but it would be nice to integrate with QB). I am looking for a scheduling and routing software that I can use with Android tablets (I already have them, so no iPads) for my employees. I want them to be able to see route notes for the job, clock in and out, and even add notes or have prompts for them to assess. I would also like the ability for these times and dates to be reflected to the customer on their invoice. My higher end clients appreciate this and I believe this helps me to retain them season to season. payup
> 
> A customer portal online where they can see service history, invoices, and pay online would be AWESOME! The complicated part of this (maybe) is that I am the office guy and I'm out in the field. A lot of these vendors claim to lessen the need for office staff, but that doesn't mean zero office staff like the situation I am in. I need something that works well for two lawn maintenance crews, one fertilizer/herbicide guy, one irrigation service tech, and four plow trucks for snow (I told you I was small). If I need to have two vendors, one for lawn/irrigation, one for snow I guess that works, but one solution is preferable.
> 
> I currently use Service Auto Pilot. I had all the hopes in the world for it, but unfortunately the latest update doesn't seem up to par. The system seems very laggy no matter what browser or internet connection I've used (I've tried several). The snow dispatching also leaves A LOT to be desired. When you start at 10pm for example and the clock turns midnight, you have to manually set the date back. The system should figure out that the route needs to be completed once it is dispatched regardless of date. They have acknowledged their snow system sucks, but I'm not sure that I want to wait for it to be fixed. They seem to be understaffed and some of the staff really appears to not know the system.:realmad:
> 
> I know it seems like it, but I'm really not that high maintenance, I just want something that works. I've set the bar high for tracking and relaying that info to my clients, but as I get more clients, this is harder to do.
> 
> I've also looked into Real Green (expensive), Arbor Gold (expensive), Crew Tracker (expensive), Hindsite, Jobber, QXpress, Clip, and Groundskeeper/Blizzard Buster. Any opinions or experiences would be appreciated!!!


Who is your wireless service through?


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1612260 said:


> Holy cow Gophers.


Don't get too excited, plenty of time left for them to lose by 30.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1612266 said:


> Don't get too excited, plenty of time left for them to lose by 30.


I hear ya. I mentioned to someone today that if they can win by 30 points I might believe they have a shot in the tourney.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1612261 said:


> I know this has been brought up before, and this might not be the best forum, but I'm looking for the latest opinions, not stuff from two years ago. I especially look to your opinions since you guys are ones I know and trust.
> 
> I am looking for a good piece of software that doesn't kill my budget (I'm fairly small). I already use Quickbooks, so I could care less about accounting (but it would be nice to integrate with QB). I am looking for a scheduling and routing software that I can use with Android tablets (I already have them, so no iPads) for my employees. I want them to be able to see route notes for the job, clock in and out, and even add notes or have prompts for them to assess. I would also like the ability for these times and dates to be reflected to the customer on their invoice. My higher end clients appreciate this and I believe this helps me to retain them season to season. payup
> 
> A customer portal online where they can see service history, invoices, and pay online would be AWESOME! The complicated part of this (maybe) is that I am the office guy and I'm out in the field. A lot of these vendors claim to lessen the need for office staff, but that doesn't mean zero office staff like the situation I am in. I need something that works well for two lawn maintenance crews, one fertilizer/herbicide guy, one irrigation service tech, and four plow trucks for snow (I told you I was small). If I need to have two vendors, one for lawn/irrigation, one for snow I guess that works, but one solution is preferable.
> 
> I currently use Service Auto Pilot. I had all the hopes in the world for it, but unfortunately the latest update doesn't seem up to par. The system seems very laggy no matter what browser or internet connection I've used (I've tried several). The snow dispatching also leaves A LOT to be desired. When you start at 10pm for example and the clock turns midnight, you have to manually set the date back. The system should figure out that the route needs to be completed once it is dispatched regardless of date. They have acknowledged their snow system sucks, but I'm not sure that I want to wait for it to be fixed. They seem to be understaffed and some of the staff really appears to not know the system.:realmad:
> 
> I know it seems like it, but I'm really not that high maintenance, I just want something that works. I've set the bar high for tracking and relaying that info to my clients, but as I get more clients, this is harder to do.
> 
> I've also looked into Real Green (expensive), Arbor Gold (expensive), Crew Tracker (expensive), Hindsite, Jobber, QXpress, Clip, and Groundskeeper/Blizzard Buster. Any opinions or experiences would be appreciated!!!


http://www.xora.com/ is the company that lawn ranger used in the A T&T commercial. I have a buddy that uses it and loves it. I have no clue on the cost. He does not use it for our industry but it is the construction field so very similar.


----------



## AuroraMSP

cbservicesllc;1612261 said:


> I know this has been brought up before, and this might not be the best forum, but I'm looking for the latest opinions, not stuff from two years ago. I especially look to your opinions since you guys are ones I know and trust.
> 
> I am looking for a good piece of software that doesn't kill my budget (I'm fairly small). I already use Quickbooks, so I could care less about accounting (but it would be nice to integrate with QB). I am looking for a scheduling and routing software that I can use with Android tablets (I already have them, so no iPads) for my employees. I want them to be able to see route notes for the job, clock in and out, and even add notes or have prompts for them to assess. I would also like the ability for these times and dates to be reflected to the customer on their invoice. My higher end clients appreciate this and I believe this helps me to retain them season to season. payup
> 
> A customer portal online where they can see service history, invoices, and pay online would be AWESOME! The complicated part of this (maybe) is that I am the office guy and I'm out in the field. A lot of these vendors claim to lessen the need for office staff, but that doesn't mean zero office staff like the situation I am in. I need something that works well for two lawn maintenance crews, one fertilizer/herbicide guy, one irrigation service tech, and four plow trucks for snow (I told you I was small). If I need to have two vendors, one for lawn/irrigation, one for snow I guess that works, but one solution is preferable.
> 
> I currently use Service Auto Pilot. I had all the hopes in the world for it, but unfortunately the latest update doesn't seem up to par. The system seems very laggy no matter what browser or internet connection I've used (I've tried several). The snow dispatching also leaves A LOT to be desired. When you start at 10pm for example and the clock turns midnight, you have to manually set the date back. The system should figure out that the route needs to be completed once it is dispatched regardless of date. They have acknowledged their snow system sucks, but I'm not sure that I want to wait for it to be fixed. They seem to be understaffed and some of the staff really appears to not know the system.:realmad:
> 
> I know it seems like it, but I'm really not that high maintenance, I just want something that works. I've set the bar high for tracking and relaying that info to my clients, but as I get more clients, this is harder to do.
> 
> I've also looked into Real Green (expensive), Arbor Gold (expensive), Crew Tracker (expensive), Hindsite, Jobber, QXpress, Clip, and Groundskeeper/Blizzard Buster. Any opinions or experiences would be appreciated!!!


I'm use Quickbooks Online. It allows me to access everything live from anywhere as well as have multiple people with different permissions. Once you have that, there is apps that you can add on. I know Method CRM does alot of what you want. Same with Salesforce. Look here at all the apps...in particular under customer management. https://appcenter.intuit.com/allapps You would also be able to integrate to the online version very easily.


----------



## AuroraMSP

Also, I have a Samsung tablet but purchased a Samsung Netbook NC10 ($100 on Craigslist) just for the purpose of having a better user experience in the field. Size is the same as the tablet but runs Windows rather than android. I use both tablet and netbook now depending on what I'm doing. Netbook has WiFi and Bluetooth. I was able to purchase a mobile bluetooth printer and can now print easily in the field.


----------



## TKLAWN

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/why-was-my-forecast-wrong/6531926. Weather related. keep this in mind I guess?


----------



## Polarismalibu

This storm is going to have horrible timing again. We have been really lucky this year most have been on a weekend. Now there all starting to be on a weekday morning.


----------



## ryde307

Does anyone have interest in hauling or moving some snow in N St Paul. Closest main roads are Mcknight and 36.
I just received an email from a guy looking to have approx 6 parking spaces removed. Not enough work for us to go up that way. Not sure it's alot of work for anyone but before I respond to his email I figured if someone was interested I could give him your contact info. Not positive if needs to be hauled or moved on site. I google earthed the Prop. and looks like there could be room on site. Not alot of info in the email.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1612400 said:


> Does anyone have interest in hauling or moving some snow in N St Paul. Closest main roads are Mcknight and 36.
> I just received an email from a guy looking to have approx 6 parking spaces removed. Not enough work for us to go up that way. Not sure it's alot of work for anyone but before I respond to his email I figured if someone was interested I could give him your contact info. Not positive if needs to be hauled or moved on site. I google earthed the Prop. and looks like there could be room on site. Not alot of info in the email.


If it can be moved on site, I can take my tractor down Wed. or Thursday and use the blower to blow it into the grass.

Possibly sooner if we don't get 10" Monday night.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1612412 said:


> If it can be moved on site, I can take my tractor down Wed. or Thursday and use the blower to blow it into the grass.
> 
> Possibly sooner if we don't get 10" Monday night.


Don't you have enough on your plate already?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1612440 said:


> Don't you have enough on your plate already?


Never heard back from the prop manager in Minneapolis, so until I get word from them that they posted to their residents, I'm waiting.

The other stuff, other than redoing my bathroom this weekend, I can fit it in.

Might as well keep adding to the accounts receivables. At least I got $275 in the mail today.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

better than nothing, my mail never showed up today.


----------



## Camden

This is a steal, one of you should go pick it up:

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/grd/3655009838.html


----------



## BossPlow614

I sent the guy an email. I want it!


----------



## SSS Inc.

All I got in the mail was a letter from the irs regarding my personal taxes. Apparently my newest kid can't be verified as a member of my family, and has a different last name. (I think they made a mistake) This resulted in an adjustment to my dependents and they deserve more of my money. Now I'll have to figure out how to get this changed. Thanks federal government. :waving: Can't wait for the health care to kick in I'm sure that will work just as smooth. :laughing:


----------



## OC&D

Accuweather has me at 2-4" by Monday night. Wunderground has me at 5-6" by like Tuesday morning. NWS looks to be about 3-7" by Tuesday morning if I total it up.

At this point I'd guess we'd probably get something measurable, but I figured the same thing last weekend too.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I'm going with 6-12".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1612500 said:


> This is a steal, one of you should go pick it up:
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/grd/3655009838.html


I tried, but it'll take me an hour to get there and he won't hold it.


----------



## BossPlow614

He says he has 5.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Email back saying it was sold. He has 5 blowers selling the one 2450 and a power shift. Someone got a serious.deal.


----------



## justinsp

The Craigslist ad was deleted when i went to open link. What was he trying to sell


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Toro 2450 for $50.

AccuWeather has .3" total for Stacy. .3" total from Sunday-Tuesday.


----------



## hummer81

SSS Inc.;1612440 said:


> Don't you have enough on your plate already?


Crazy. All this guy does is piss and moan about his work load. It's either I have to much on my plate or I don't have enough help. Piss and moan and more piss and moan. Makes me wanna puke. It's only as hard as u make it lawnmower guy. I love this thread but this guy has to get over his little ego problem. Thanks SSS and unit and all others that post info related to the thread.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1612274 said:


> http://www.xora.com/ is the company that lawn ranger used in the A T&T commercial. I have a buddy that uses it and loves it. I have no clue on the cost. He does not use it for our industry but it is the construction field so very similar.





AuroraMSP;1612304 said:


> I'm use Quickbooks Online. It allows me to access everything live from anywhere as well as have multiple people with different permissions. Once you have that, there is apps that you can add on. I know Method CRM does alot of what you want. Same with Salesforce. Look here at all the apps...in particular under customer management. https://appcenter.intuit.com/allapps You would also be able to integrate to the online version very easily.


Thanks guys, appreciate the help!


----------



## SSS Inc.

hummer81;1612621 said:


> Thanks SSS and unit and all others that post info related to the thread.


Unit is the guy to thank, he knows a ton. I'm more like the Dave Dahl of the thread. Thumbs Up
The left is the current run of each. NAM has come down a little and the GFS has gone up. 
*Nam 00z(6p.m) 0.83 in* Nam 18z(noon) 0.92 in.	
_*GFS 00z(6p.m) 0.69 in*_ GFS 18z(noon) 0.48 in.

NWS mentioned 15:1 ratios possible so you can do the math. But these two are slowly working closer to a consensus. If they find common ground at .75" that could be 10"+. payup


----------



## BossPlow614

We started the season off with a big storm, might as well end with one


----------



## IDST

Well i got an eighteen pack of budlight in me anf six hours by the bonfire. As long as the littlr ones sleep till at least six im ready for anything


----------



## Drakeslayer

jagext;1612640 said:


> Well i got an eighteen pack of budlight in me anf six hours by the bonfire. As long as the littlr ones sleep till at least six im ready for anything


.04'is the win/lose for a commercial vehicle if you get checked.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

EmJayDub;1612631 said:


> We started the season off with a big storm, might as well end with one


better than last year, don't need another one like that.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jagext;1612640 said:


> Well i got an eighteen pack of budlight in me anf six hours by the bonfire. As long as the littlr ones sleep till at least six im ready for anything


Now that sounds like a nice night. I haven't had a fire in a while.


----------



## 60Grit

SSS Inc.;1612629 said:


> Unit is the guy to thank, he knows a ton. I'm more like the Dave Dahl of the thread. Thumbs Up


----------



## IDST

Drakeslayer;1612652 said:


> .04'is the win/lose for a commercial vehicle if you get checked.


Fire was on tge back 40 at inlaws farm. Good thing i have new tires though


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

hummer81;1612621 said:


> Crazy. All this guy does is piss and moan about his work load. It's either I have to much on my plate or I don't have enough help. Piss and moan and more piss and moan. Makes me wanna puke. It's only as hard as u make it lawnmower guy. I love this thread but this guy has to get over his little ego problem. Thanks SSS and unit and all others that post info related to the thread.


You're right. Good luck to you all over the next storm.


----------



## IDST

Channel nine has msp at 7.9 for a total. Doesn't soind too bad to me


----------



## TKLAWN

Sounds like still uncertainty of the track of the storm. Seems to keep moving further east. Still only winter storm watch due to uncertainty. 6-10 forecast here.


----------



## 711SnoPro

Checking in from the Fargo/Moorhead area!

Winter storm warning in effect till 6 AM Tuesday!

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...ad&state=MN&site=FGF&lat=46.8646&lon=-96.7557

Thumbs Up


----------



## ryde307

It looks like it is coming in 2 waves with a break monday afternoon. I wouldn't mind if the 2nd missed. The timing on these ones sucks and gets old.

Emjay I don't think this will be the end. I'm predicting at least 2 more plowable events after this.


----------



## OC&D

Accuweather has bumped it to 4-8" total. NWS is saying a swath of 6-12" is possible but they(along with everyone else) is still unsure of how it will track. Wunderground has me at 8-9" total.

I suppose it's safe to say I'll need to hang the plow on the truck later today.


----------



## OC&D

ryde307;1612805 said:


> It looks like it is coming in 2 waves with a break monday afternoon. I wouldn't mind if the 2nd missed. The timing on these ones sucks and gets old.
> 
> Emjay I don't think this will be the end. I'm predicting at least 2 more plowable events after this.


I agree. It's going to be a PITA to keep things cleaned up.

I don't think this will be the end either! You know the crazy part of this storm? IT'S HAPPENING IN MARCH! Thumbs Up I can't remember the last time I pushed snow in March.


----------



## TKLAWN

You can give SSS the credit he has said all along it was going to snow in March.


----------



## Camden

Doesn't it always snow in March?? Sure seems like it


----------



## ryde307

Off topic somewhat but has anyone ever done a group buy for fert or salt or anything for that matter.
I have "group" bought other things in the past and if done correct and you get th right deals it can be a huge savings.

I believe bagged ice melt would be the easiest but fert or some other things may work also. Anyone have any interest in group buying truck loads of products. Obviously thinking more for next year with salt.


----------



## TKLAWN

Camden;1612818 said:


> Doesn't it always snow in March?? Sure seems like it


Don't think we have seen a flake the last two years around here.


----------



## 4x4Farmer

looks like were on track to get 6-12" I sure hope there right. It would be a good way to end the season. We have been in a dry spell sense the 14th of feb.. Sounds like less wind with this one which would make it a nice push...unless its wet stuff.


----------



## PremierL&L

Weather channel just showed 12 to 18 just off to the west of the twin cities with the metro getting 8 to 12.


----------



## Semi-Crazy

Drakeslayer;1612652 said:


> .04'is the win/lose for a commercial vehicle if you get checked.


.04 or over they can cite you, any detectable in a CMV will put you Out of Service for at least 24 though


----------



## SSS Inc.

I think its been 4-5 years since we have had plowable snow in March over here in my neck of the woods. We might have plowed a tiny one in 2011. The records might indicate more but I remember in 2011 we were out sweeping parking lots and there was 4" of fresh snow the night before only on the grass though. We're due for about 20" to keep the averages up. We could get one or two more and I still think there will be snow on the ground for Easter. 

The models seem to be in fairly good agreement. It doesn't look like the lull NWS is talking about will be that long. These extended storms always seem to fizzle out earlier than expected but I have a weird feeling this will not be the case this time.


----------



## AuroraMSP

From Novak Weather - (updated at 9:00am) 

Snow moves in from west to east across the MSP metro just after midnight tonight.
A moderate to heavy burst of snow (.5 to 1.0 in/hour) between 3am -3pm Monday. We could easily pick-up 4"+ of snow between that period.
Snow tapers to lighter snow (1/4 to 1/2 in./hour) but continues to fall from 3pm Monday to 3am Tuesday. Another 1"-3" is expected during that period. 
A 2nd burst of moderate/heavier snow appears likely between 3am - 3pm Tuesday. Again, we could easily pick-up another 4"+ of snow during that period.
Lighter snows will taper to flurries by 6pm Tuesday.
In total, a solid 9"-12"+ of snow is expected thru the heart of MN including the MSP metro. Axis of this heavy band of snow will set-up near or along the I-94 corridor.

The snow will be in the 12:1 to 15:1 liquid/snow ratio. This is not considered a dry, fluffy snow but more of a "moderate" textured snow. Usually 'Clippers' provide more of a "dry" snow, but this one has a ton of Pacific moisture to work with. However, since the Gulf of Mexico is NOT involved much with this storm, the snow will not be of the heavy, wet variety either.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Its a WARNING now. Thumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

It's race time.


----------



## Polarismalibu

So how much snow should we have by 5am tomorrow?


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1612945 said:


> Its a WARNING now. Thumbs Up


Fine I will go pick my plow up.


----------



## 20Dirtymax03

PremierL&L;1612830 said:


> Weather channel just showed 12 to 18 just off to the west of the twin cities with the metro getting 8 to 12.


You got that equipment all ready and greased bobs?


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1613034 said:


> So how much snow should we have by 5am tomorrow?


According to .5-1 inch an hr 1-2


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1613037 said:


> Fine I will go pick my plow up.


I went and got mine.

The new NAM is almost up to an inch of liquid for my hood. BTW: What happened to Unit28? No input for the past few days on a potentially big storm?? Ever since he described his lead hammer he's been missing.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1613060 said:


> I went and got mine.
> 
> The new NAM is almost up to an inch of liquid for my hood. BTW: What happened to Unit28? No input for the past few days on a potentially big storm?? Ever since he described his lead hammer he's been missing.


Wife hit him with the hammer?


----------



## TKLAWN

20Dirtymax03;1613046 said:


> You got that equipment all ready and greased bobs?


Oh boy! Now we just need to here from luebkefarms and everyone is on board.Thumbs Up.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1613065 said:


> Wife hit him with the hammer?


Starting to wonder.


----------



## banonea

20Dirtymax03;1613046 said:


> You got that equipment all ready and greased bobs?


Just got all the plows hooked up, fueled up the trucks and got fuel for the snow blowers, put a new wiper motor in the back up truck and a new beacon, tighten up a couple of bolts on my truck and put a new pivot pin in my plow, got all new shovels for everybody and waterproofed my new work boots......... bring it on mother nature:yow!yow!:


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1613067 said:


> Starting to wonder.


I wouldn't rule it out


----------



## lazyike

Just got home from your guy's area... Picked up a very nice Boss VXT from Lakeville... Cant wait to try it out tommrow morning.


----------



## IMAGE

The system is moving into the area. I've heard everything from 6-12" by the time it's done tuesday morning for Fargo. Guess we'll just take it as it comes. Like 4x4Farmer said, it will be nice that it's not windy or a blizzard.


----------



## unit28

unit28;1611591 said:


> I'm betting a split upper level low
> With divergences from both a North and also another more stronger sw side this will put more emphasis a little further nort on accumulating snow for western wi and south central mn
> 
> Saturation doesn't seem to be a problem:.at any lvl
> RH is over 80% and widespread


welcome to post #13395.......
It's a split like I said, the lull bearing the timing between the split

I spoke of it being squashed, NWS followed up on that, I said the RH is at full saturation NWS followed up on that. I said it'll be split, NWS followed up with that, and they're still stuck on that for track placemment into Monday night / Tue

I'm doing ok seeing I "nailed it" a couple days ago.
Except the temp swing is getting hung up a couple days.

Seeing also that I'm an Aries, Easter isn't always this early, I won't be surprised if there's still a little snow around this year. Heck Easter has been on my birthday more than 10 times in my lifetime so far

Also, with the spring break I'm spending it entertaining family. Hope it snows....alot.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Seems like some are saying this thing won't even have a start in the metro until 6 or 7AM... anyone else hearing this?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Good to see your still alive Unit. We were a little worried. BTW: Post #13371 Thumbs Up



SSS Inc.;1610382 said:


> Before everyone gets lulled into thinking its Spring.... Monday looks interesting. Looks like it might snow.


----------



## OC&D

unit28;1613295 said:


> welcome to post #13395.......
> It's a split like I said, the lull bearing the timing between the split
> 
> I spoke of it being squashed, NWS followed up on that, I said the RH is at full saturation NWS followed up on that. I said it'll be split, NWS followed up with that, and they're still stuck on that for track placemment into Monday night / Tue
> 
> I'm doing ok seeing I "nailed it" a couple days ago.
> Except the temp swing is getting hung up a couple days.
> 
> Seeing also that I'm an Aries, Easter isn't always this early, I won't be surprised if there's still a little snow around this year. Heck Easter has been on my birthday more than 10 times in my lifetime so far
> 
> Also, with the spring break I'm spending it entertaining family. Hope it snows....alot.


Hey look who decided to show up! Glad to see you post, we were starting to get a little worried around here.

Looking at stuff, I think it's safe to pour a drink and get a good night's sleep tonight. It doesn't appear I'll have much to do first thing in the morning. I think tomorrow during the day and tomorrow night/Tuesday morning we'll be pounding pavement though! Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1613330 said:


> Hey look who decided to show up! Glad to see you post, we were starting to get a little worried around here.
> 
> Looking at stuff, I think it's safe to pour a drink and get a good night's sleep tonight. It doesn't appear I'll have much to do first thing in the morning. I think tomorrow during the day and tomorrow night/Tuesday morning we'll be pounding pavement though! Thumbs Up


Thats what I'm thinking as well. Have a beer and watch the wild, check the radar, nws, and everywhere else just to make sure its not on our doorstep or decided to hit Iowa instead and get ready to hit it at around 9 a.m. and do the best you can. That's the plan here. Although I will still be up at 2,3,4,5,6 and 7 just to make sure.

Now if we can only find Lawnmrwman.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1613338 said:


> Thats what I'm thinking as well. Have a beer and watch the wild, check the radar, nws, and everywhere else just to make sure its not on our doorstep or decided to hit Iowa instead and get ready to hit it at around 9 a.m. and do the best you can. That's the plan here. Although I will still be up at 2,3,4,5,6 and 7 just to make sure.
> 
> Now if we can only find Lawnmrwman.....


I'm perusing,

No one would believe the ***** I found out today with 2 more employees.

For my own sanity I've been spending time with my family and preparing the best I can for the upcoming storm.

Seriously. This winter sucks.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1613390 said:


> I'm perusing,
> 
> No one would believe the ***** I found out today with 2 more employees.
> 
> For my own insanity I've been spending time with my family and preparing the best I can for the upcoming storm.
> 
> Seriously. This winter sucks.


Figured you where spending time working on the bathroom.


----------



## unit28

US National Weather Service Twin Cities Minnesota
A long duration winter storm is expected to impact the region tonight through Tuesday afternoon. Expect* two *rounds of moderate to heavy snow to occur, with the first being tonight through midday Monday. Snowfall intensity will diminish for a time Monday afternoon before the second round moves through east central Minnesota and west central Wisconsin Monday night through Tuesday.

Also, somewhere there should be an added caveat...poss drz post #1 in adv of #2


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1613394 said:


> Figured you where spending time working on the bathroom.


Everything is put back together, One wall is painted to where the sink / mirror / medicine cabinet is back in place. The rest of the walls / ceiling will have to wait until next weekend.

My wife and kids can use it in the mean time.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1613396 said:


> Also, somewhere there should be an added caveat...poss drz post #1 in adv of #2


They did mention drizzle in a few of their posts or their video on facebook today. Sounds like fun to me.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1613390 said:


> I'm perusing,
> 
> No one would believe the ***** I found out today with 2 more employees.
> 
> For my own insanity I've been spending time with my family and preparing the best I can for the upcoming storm.
> 
> Seriously. This winter sucks.


That's rough man... hopefully we'll get this one over with and move on to Spring!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1613397 said:


> My wife and kids can use it in the mean time.


This is the important part. I have to admit I'm dying to know what happened with your guys. Are these the same ones that took off on a fishing trip with a storm coming?

BTW: Go Wild!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It doesn't matter.

It's one of the reasons why I said I would do Ryde's deal towards St. Paul the other day if it could wait until Wednesday/ Thursday. I could go do it myself once the snow was done.

I wouldn't have to depend on others to be mature and capable.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1613419 said:


> It doesn't matter.


Wasn't trying to pry. I'm just always amazed at some of the stories I hear. Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1613404 said:


> This is the important part. I have to admit I'm dying to know what happened with your guys. Are these the same ones that took off on a fishing trip with a storm coming?


That was me. They went to Red Lake and didn't bother returning to help out. Needless to say, they are no longer with me


----------



## Deershack

Wondering if I should get a plow truck for next year so I can join in the fun.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1613439 said:


> That was me. They went to Red Lake and didn't bother returning to help out. Needless to say, they are no longer with me


Whoops. I knew I read that on here somewhere. I don't get some of these people. They sure burn a lot of bridges just to go play for a day or two. Had a guy or two like that myself that eventually tried to come crawling back a couple years later.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Deershack;1613443 said:


> Wondering if I should get a plow truck for next year so I can join in the fun.


I've got a couple that might be for sale.Thumbs Up


----------



## Deershack

Rick: But then I would have to learn all this stuff about reading maps and graphs. Plus trying to figure out how many inches were going to fall where. I have been looking at one truck on CL but will wait till the snow season ends and see if it's still available. Want it mostly to do my place and my Moms. Don't know that I want to go into competition with any of you.


----------



## Ranger620

I just replaced tranny lines and cooler on one of my trucks. Leaks worse now than it did before:realmad:. Guess I better check my mechanicability.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1613419 said:


> I wouldn't have to depend on others to be mature and capable.


This is one of the main reasons I'm a one man band now.


----------



## OC&D

Nice win tonight, Wild!


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1613464 said:


> I just replaced tranny lines and cooler on one of my trucks. Leaks worse now than it did before:realmad:. Guess I better check my mechanicability.


I believe that might be a fail. Make sure that the lines are clipped on all the way.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Deershack;1613458 said:


> Rick: But then I would have to learn all this stuff about reading maps and graphs. Plus trying to figure out how many inches were going to fall where. I have been looking at one truck on CL but will wait till the snow season ends and see if it's still available. Want it mostly to do my place and my Moms. Don't know that I want to go into competition with any of you.


You can just read on here what will fall and you'll be all right. I often think what it would be like to look out the window and watch the snow fall and not have to go out and plow. Personally I think its more fun to go out and fight it. Stay over in St. Paul and you'll be out of my area. OC&D might not like it though.

Apparently I don't watch the local news enough.....who the heck is Lauren Casey on channel four? Did she just say thundersnow???


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1613470 said:


> You can just read on here what will fall and you'll be all right. I often think what it would be like to look out the window and watch the snow fall and not have to go out and plow. Personally I think its more fun to go out and fight it. Stay over in St. Paul and you'll be out of my area. OC&D might not like it though.
> 
> Apparently I don't watch the local news enough.....who the heck is Lauren Casey on channel four? Did she just say thundersnow???


Yes she did. She also wouldn't say when it would start to snow.


----------



## BossPlow614

Laura Betker on Kare11 said it should begin around midnight-3am as this first band moves in from the west.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1613472 said:


> Yes she did. She also wouldn't say when it would start to snow.


All I know is that those were some blue pants.

Edit: Who the heck is Laura Betker??? 
Couldn't they bring in the regulars for a potential good sized storm?


----------



## platestealer

What time do you all think you will get started tomorrow (especially for commercial lots)?


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1613470 said:


> Stay over in St. Paul and you'll be out of my area. OC&D might not like it though.


The funny thing is that I'm down to 3 accounts in St. Paul proper. I've got more in South Minneapolis. 

I used to do Porky's for years, until they sold it and the crazy guy in Hastings took the building and moved it down there for his collection. The only ones I have left are a few alleys and 3 commercials over by 280 and Territorial.


----------



## ryde307

Ian's snow o meter said we would have measurable snow until noon tomorrow.
DD said snow starting at 3AM around 2 by noon.

The rest were around there.
I had everyone starting at 4 but now told half the people don't worry about it till tomorrow evening and half of us will start around 6AM to get things as needed.


----------



## OC&D

platestealer;1613477 said:


> What time do you all think you will get started tomorrow (especially for commercial lots)?


For me that depends on accumulation. I may start blowing out drive lanes in the later morning, but it'll be a wait and see.


----------



## cbservicesllc

I heard a lot of "maybe an inch by morning"... Some walks getting done around 7... other than that probably opening commercials around 9am or so... maybe..........


----------



## Deershack

I got into salting and sanding so that I did not have to depend on my landscape material and skid work so much. With the economy being what it has been, that part of the service business just about dried up as far as the home owner was concerned. I thought that I needed to find work that would fill the cold months. Salting and sanding for those contractors not having the equipment would be a good fit I thought, plus I thought there would be a market for those commercial sites that plowed in house but did not have salting equipment. The last few winters have not been what I had hoped for although this winter has been better. Seems to be time to look for other opportunities.


----------



## OC&D

Deershack;1613490 said:


> I got into salting and sanding so that I did not have to depend on my landscape material and skid work so much. With the economy being what it has been, that part of the service business just about dried up as far as the home owner was concerned. I thought that I needed to find work that would fill the cold months. Salting and sanding for those contractors not having the equipment would be a good fit I thought, plus I thought there would be a market for those commercial sites that plowed in house but did not have salting equipment. The last few winters have not been what I had hoped for although this winter has been better. Seems to be time to look for other opportunities.


It's interesting how the economy has effected things. The majority of my business used to be construction, including new and custom homes as well as whole-house remodels. Since 2006, I've focused myself mainly on real estate and home inspections. My contractor's license expires at the end of this month, and I don't think I'm going to renew it since the cost-benefit doesn't seem to justify it.


----------



## platestealer

OC&D;1613493 said:


> It's interesting how the economy has effected things. The majority of my business used to be construction, including new and custom homes as well as whole-house remodels. Since 2006, I've focused myself mainly on real estate and home inspections. My contractor's license expires at the end of this month, and I don't think I'm going to renew it since the cost-benefit doesn't seem to justify it.


I was remodeling some houses but about 1 1/2 year ago I knew someone who managed an office building and so I started doing a few office build-outs and I am really glad I did that. They tend to be pretty straight forward and don't run into to many headaches.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just had my property manager from Minneapolis call my cell phone. 

HOLY CRAP!!! Talk about waking up with full adrenaline!! Instantly thought I had slept through my alarm or the storm had blown up.

She just wanted to make sure we were going to be able to take care of the sidewalks in the morning, that she wouldn't have to make sure maintenance was going to do it.

We've sent numerous emails and phone calls since we've started doing to sidewalks on these properties 2 storms ago reminding we are doing the sidewalks each time.

So much for going back to sleep now.

BTW, for those that check here, before they check the radar, at midnight, the snow.that was west of the cities has shot south.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS has taken all snow out of the forecast for overnight.


----------



## BossPlow614

They changed my forecast also, "mainly after 7am"


----------



## djagusch

OC&D;1613465 said:


> This is one of the main reasons I'm a one man band now.


I bought a gps tracking unit from www.gotrack.com to know what my mature and capable guy doesn't tell me. Great system, $17/mo basically and after one storm I learned a lot about how much idle time the trucks get, etc. This storm it will be interesting info since its a regular driver not a fill in like last storm.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1613508 said:


> NWS has taken all snow out of the forecast for overnight.


Sweet! Hey bud talk to you in the morning. Ill be driving to plowworld in the morn and maybe have a chance to stop by.


----------



## cbservicesllc

EmJayDub;1613509 said:


> They changed my forecast also, "mainly after 7am"


Same (weird, huh?), overnight down to 40% now...


----------



## Polarismalibu

The radar on my phone shows snow moving into Rogers down to Eden Prairie, I think that has to he wrong.


----------



## BossPlow614

It is weird. My kstp app's radar shows the leading edge getting close to the Waconia, Watertown, & Delano and moving this. I'd prefer it start tonight rather than 7am!

I'd have to agree on the gps trackers on trucks. Down the road when I finally have employees, I plan on installing GPS to keep track. It's amazing how expensive a stop at the gas station could cost with a crew of 4 and fuel isn't even being bought!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We only have a 20% up north of Forest Lake.

The snow has exploded over IA. That must have sucked some of our snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Funny, now we are just "cloudy" tonight, yet Minneapolis has been upgraded to 80% chance for overnight.


----------



## unit28

Lmn22 
Are they mentioning fez drz now?


----------



## justinsp

Not sure about anyone else, but I sure am happy we are experiencing the heat island effect right now. Now I do not have to worry about any early opens. Just see what the day brings and maybe do a few clear passes if needed. NWS Still has Plymouth at 6-12" throught Tuesday am,


----------



## 4x4Farmer

Just got out of bed. We were suppose to experience heavy snow overnight ...5 inches by morning. It is barley snowing out and maybe 1/2" on the ground. I'd say we will be hard pressed to have 2" by sunup. Bet they over forecasted this one.


----------



## unit28

No heat isl efct.
It's sheared out.


----------



## justinsp

4x4Farmer;1613529 said:


> Just got out of bed. We were suppose to experience heavy snow overnight ...5 inches by morning. It is barley snowing out and maybe 1/2" on the ground. I'd say we will be hard pressed to have 2" by sunup. Bet they over forecasted this one.


4X4, I was just looking at radar wondering how much snow you had. Nothing like the sit and wait game.


----------



## unit28

4x4 looks to be at the split
I use radar like a cb radio
Tune the gain and squelch so to speak.
But really tune the dbz
I use a few that I can switch in and out of low band so to speak that helps pick out flurries too


----------



## BossPlow614

I think tonight is when the fun will happen. Nws has me at 2-4 today, 3-7 tonight, & 1-3 Tuesday, and then .5 possible Tuesday night.


----------



## justinsp

What Radar do you go to? Im partial to using the Base Reflectivity from NWS. I would like to eliminate the stuff that does not hit the ground. I know I do not near have the knowledge you do about in regards to weather and forecasting, but I really love watching/analyzing the radar and trying to predict its future movement.


----------



## 4x4Farmer

justinsp;1613533 said:


> 4X4, I was just looking at radar wondering how much snow you had. Nothing like the sit and wait game.


Wish it was more. Been out driving around thinking i could maybe do my government accounts but not even enough to do those yet. Parked at the shop now taking a nap in my truck. No sence in going home at 4:30am just to wake the wife up again. She has to put up with me getting out of bed every hour all night long on nights like this.


----------



## justinsp

4x4Farmer;1613538 said:


> Wish it was more. Been out driving around thinking i could maybe do my government accounts but not even enough to do those yet. Parked at the shop now taking a nap in my truck. No sence in going home at 4:30am just to wake the wife up again. She has to put up with me getting out of bed every hour all night long on nights like this.


:laughing: I am in the same boat as you. I have been sleeping in the spare bedroom for the past 5 years every time the mention of snow comes around. Just the mere thought of asking to sleep with my wife during a snow event and the devil eyes come out.


----------



## unit28

the overnight's in South Central? Not sure of locations

SNOW REPORTS LISTED BY AMOUNT

INCHES LOCATION ST COUNTY TIME
------ ----------------------- -- -------------- -------
3.50 FAIRMONT MN MARTIN 0219 AM
3.00 BLUE EARTH MN FARIBAULT 0224 AM
2.50 REDWOOD FALLS MN REDWOOD 0214 AM
2.50 OLIVIA MN RENVILLE 0158 AM
2.50 1 WSW ST JAMES MN WATONWAN 0152 AM
2.00 NEW ULM MN BROWN 0215 AM
1.00 WELLS MN FARIBAULT 0224 AM
1.00 WILLMAR MN KANDIYOHI 0201 AM
1.00 GRANITE FALLS MN CHIPPEWA 0201 AM
0.50 MONTEVIDEO MN CHIPPEWA 0201 AM
0.50 BENSON MN SWIFT 0201 AM


----------



## unit28

justinsp;1613536 said:


> What Radar do you go to? Im partial to using the Base Reflectivity from NWS. I would like to eliminate the stuff that does not hit the ground. I know I do not near have the knowledge you do about in regards to weather and forecasting, but I really love watching/analyzing the radar and trying to predict its future movement.


I'll try to post up later.
Getting ready to head out


----------



## banonea

justinsp;1613540 said:


> :laughing: I am in the same boat as you. I have been sleeping in the spare bedroom for the past 5 years every time the mention of snow comes around. Just the mere thought of asking to sleep with my wife during a snow event and the devil eyes come out.


Lucky for me my wife sleeps like a rock. .......


----------



## banonea

Just starting to flurry here 55901, at least we don't have to worry about early open up. ......


----------



## unit28

good luck,
I hant chckd anything else so we'll see


----------



## BossPlow614

For those In Anoka Cty, is it actually snowing there or is that just moisture on radar? It looks like one of my lots in ramsey may have gotten snow but I've had nothing at my house 8 miles south.


----------



## djagusch

EmJayDub;1613584 said:


> For those In Anoka Cty, is it actually snowing there or is that just moisture on radar? It looks like one of my lots in ramsey may have gotten snow but I've had nothing at my house 8 miles south.


If you don't get a response google "mn dot traffic cams" and click a cam off hwy 10 close to your account. Most of it up there looked pretty clear.


----------



## unit28

ER not sticking very lght mostly flrs


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

No snow north of 694. Started snowing once we hit 694 on the way to Minneapolis


----------



## Camden

About 1/4" so far in central MN...first flake fell at 5:30 despite the radar showing solid blue for hours prior to that.


----------



## djagusch

Is this snow adding up anywhere? Bloomington cams look like there's a good amount of snow but that can be decieving.


----------



## mnlefty

494/35W I've got *3/4"* measured with a ruler... Weird snow too, really fine texture, seems dry and light, but stuck to my boots like crazy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

djagusch;1613632 said:


> Is this snow adding up anywhere? Bloomington cams look like there's a good amount of snow but that can be decieving.


1/2 inch here, maybe a little more than that.


----------



## SSS Inc.

1/2" here at my house so far.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1613636 said:


> 1/2 inch here, maybe a little more than that.


Correction.. An inch here, maybe a little under an inch.


----------



## TKLAWN

Solid 1.5 here. Coming down steady.


----------



## banonea

TKLAWN;1613652 said:


> Solid 1.5 here. Coming down steady.


We got a inch in Rochester


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1/2" downtown. No sob stories yet today.


----------



## qualitycut

Well looks like I won't be plowing till tonight. Hopefully I can still get 2 out of this.


----------



## SnowGuy73

JohnDee updated. 1-4" by tomorrow a.m.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Up to 7/8" on the ruler. Another 5/8" and I'm good to go when this round is done. Hope it keeps going for a little bit. 
Whatever happens tonight I hope we get a solid 2" after 6-7a.m. And if it takes until noon to get it that would be even better.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1613668 said:


> JohnDee updated. 1-4" by tomorrow a.m.


 He moved the heavy band way east. I'm not really seeing anything on the models that far east. Glad he doesn't have the text portion of his forecast this week so he could clarify things a bit.  I hope he's wrong.

Edit: Just looked at the newest NAM and it stays right in line with NWS forecast. Now I'm really confused.


----------



## qualitycut

Im hoping to start around 12am then tomorrow after its done.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1613671 said:


> He moved the heavy band way east. I'm not really seeing anything on the models that far east. Glad he doesn't have the text portion of his forecast this week so he could clarify things a bit.  I hope he's wrong.


Ya, I don't know anything about weather models and so on but with everyone else saying 10" or so here I wondering where he came up with that.

Normally I have found him very reliable.


----------



## ryde307

Started at 7 with some shoveling have some people out opening up a few places. Looks like around a inch from Excelsior to Minnetonka.
It is snowing decent but not adding up to much. Probably will finish this round and head in till tonight.
Noaa still has some pretty big totals coming
2-4 today
3-7 tonight
1-3 tomorrow.

For those that watch weather closely does that sound accurate?
Thinking plowing tonight open as needed in the AM and then final plows Tuesday night.


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1613680 said:


> Started at 7 with some shoveling have some people out opening up a few places. Looks like around a inch from Excelsior to Minnetonka.
> It is snowing decent but not adding up to much. Probably will finish this round and head in till tonight.
> Noaa still has some pretty big totals coming
> 2-4 today
> 3-7 tonight
> 1-3 tomorrow.
> 
> For those that watch weather closely does that sound accurate?
> Thinking plowing tonight open as needed in the AM and then final plows Tuesday night.


Looks about right to me. The totals today would be hard pressed to get to 4" unless it cranks up again a little earlier than expected (Hoping it hits 2"). Like I mentioned the NAM that just came out keeps the heaviest right around the metro tonight and lingers into late Tuesday Morning. We'll see what the other ones say when they become available. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## NBI Lawn

Zero snow in Lino Lakes. Not a flake.

Edit: just started in Lino 55014. 9:55am


----------



## justinsp

3/4" Plymouth 55442


----------



## SSS Inc.

So one of our customers called wanting to know why they haven't been plowed yet. They insist they have 1.5". What's wrong with some these people. Good luck to all you guys that do driveways, mine is a commercial building.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1613708 said:


> So one of our customers called wanting to know why they haven't been plowed yet. They insist they have 1.5". What's wrong with some these people. Good luck to all you guys that do driveways, mine is a commercial building.


Don't let Hummer see you're complaining about a customer calling.

Did the sidewalks downtown Minneapolis.

After 1.5 hours they are slowly turning white again after salting.


----------



## 4x4Farmer

Just got in from the morning push from this large snowfall they have been talking about all week. We started at about 5am with about 3/4 of a inch. By 8am we must have had a whopping 1.5". I don't know if we even have 2 yet. We cleaned all government facility's and all business's. Hit the rest tonight I guess after we receive our extra inch we might get today! What a let down...


----------



## SnowGuy73

1.50" here, I'm hearing 2.0" in Bloomington by Olive Garden.


----------



## mnlefty

SSS Inc.;1613708 said:


> So one of our customers called wanting to know why they haven't been plowed yet. They insist they have 1.5". What's wrong with some these people. Good luck to all you guys that do driveways, mine is a commercial building.


Ugh... I'm riding the fence on whether to do my seasonal driveways during the lull that looks to be rolling in soon. I really don't like the idea of going now to get 1.5 off and have everything clean when I know we'll have to do at least 2 more rounds tonight and tomorrow. A full run for just the 1.5 that's there now seems pointless when we'll be back out that quick, but I can certainly see some customers wondering why we didn't get it done if there ends up being a 10-12 hr lull before it really picks up again.


----------



## OC&D

Got a strong 1/2" here in St. Paul. Talked to my buddy who's in Woodbury about an hour ago and he had nothing at that point.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

Solid 1/2inch up here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Switch was turned off at Rice Street heading east. Parking lots still black in Vadnais Heights.


----------



## IDST

Right at second knuckle in st louis park. So two inches


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1613718 said:


> Don't let Hummer see you're complaining about a customer calling.
> 
> .


That's another reason I stopped posting for awhile.
I think that was a little out of line the other day.
really sad to see when someone puts an effort in making personal attacks


----------



## qualitycut

.5 at best in inver grove.


----------



## OC&D

unit28;1613756 said:


> That's another reason I stopped posting for awhile.
> I think that was a little out of line the other day.
> really sad to see when someone puts an effort in making personal attacks


100% agreed.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS must be taking some heat....

LOCAL SHORTRANGE MODELS...INCLUDING THE HOP-
WRF...SHOW THIS BAND GRADUALLY DIMINISHING TO VERY LIGHT SNOW
AND POSSIBLE FREEZING DRIZZLE THIS AFTERNOON AS IT MAKES ITS WAY
NORTHEASTWARD AND ENCOUNTERS THE DRY LOW LEVEL AIR. THIS MAY GIVE
THE FALSE NOTION THAT THE WINTER STORM WARNING WAS A BUST...BUT DO NOT BE FOOLED. A CLOSER LOOK AT THE NORTH AMERICAN WATER VAPOR
IMAGERY REVEALS A DRY AREA UPSTREAM FROM THE SHORTWAVE ALONG THE
BRITISH COLUMBIA COAST. THIS DENOTES THE HIGH POTENTIAL VORTICITY
OF THE STRATOSPHERIC AIR ASSOCIATED WITH AN UPPER LEVEL FRONT AND
JET STREAK. OVER THE NEXT 24 HOURS THIS HIGH PV RESERVOIR WILL
FEED INTO THE SHORTWAVE...CAUSING IT TO BECOME MORE AMPLIFIED AND
TAKE ON A NEGATIVE TILT. THE UPPER LEVEL DYNAMICS OF THIS
WAVE...EVIDENT BY THE TREMENDOUS QVECT CONVERGENCE...WILL LEAD TO
AN AREA OF UPWARD VERTICAL MOTION CENTERED WITHIN THE H500/600MB
LAYER ON THE NORTHERN EDGE OF THE H500MB LOW TRACK. AS THE
MOVES/DEVELOPS SOUTHEAST...A PROLONGED AREA OF MODERATE SNOW WILL
FALL ALONG THE MN/WI BORDER MONDAY NIGHT. DESPITE THE FACT THAT
THE SURFACE LOW WILL FILL 10MB OVER THE NEXT 24 HOURS!


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1613756 said:


> That's another reason I stopped posting for awhile.
> I think that was a little out of line the other day.
> really sad to see when someone puts an effort in making personal attacks


Totally agreed, this place is supposed to be productive for all of us


----------



## unit28

snow at HQ


----------



## AuroraMSP

Any totals in the Fridley/**** Rapids/Blaine area?


----------



## SSS Inc.

At about 1.25" in s. mpls. Was just in Bloomington and it looked to be a bit more. Nice band pushing up to the metro from the sw. We're planning on doing all of our Apartments, hotels etc once the lull comes for good in maybe an hour or so.


----------



## mnlefty

SSS Inc.;1613781 said:


> At about 1.25" in s. mpls. Was just in Bloomington and it looked to be a bit more. Nice band pushing up to the metro from the sw. We're planning on doing all of our Apartments, hotels etc once the lull comes for good in maybe an hour or so.


The gradient seems to be running nw-se right between us... this is the first time I can recall any noticeable difference between what you and I are seeing, but I've got a solid 1.75 in the driveway as of 10-15 minutes ago.

It's getting to be enough that I am now planning on the same, a quick run on my resi's once the sw wave moves through. Might not have my shovelers do a full run as that could be wasting awake time or functioning hours that might be better spent tonight and tomorrow and my customers are much less likely to ***** about their sidewalk compared to their driveway.


----------



## Polarismalibu

AuroraMSP;1613780 said:


> Any totals in the Fridley/**** Rapids/Blaine area?


About 3/4 in **** rapids


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Fridley 1" tops.. ****/Blaine I would be surprised if anything.


----------



## ringahding1

Just started coming down 10 minutes ago, VERY LIGHT in Stillwater


----------



## SSS Inc.

mnlefty;1613783 said:


> The gradient seems to be running nw-se right between us... this is the first time I can recall any noticeable difference between what you and I are seeing, but I've got a solid 1.75 in the driveway as of 10-15 minutes ago.
> 
> It's getting to be enough that I am now planning on the same, a quick run on my resi's once the sw wave moves through. Might not have my shovelers do a full run as that could be wasting awake time or functioning hours that might be better spent tonight and tomorrow and my customers are much less likely to ***** about their sidewalk compared to their driveway.


Its kinda strange but I definitely saw more snow just a bit South of me towards you and also over towards St. louis park we measured 1.5" and someone on here had 2". Its real dense stuff too so I think its worth plowing even if a pocket here or there is borderline.


----------



## djagusch

Unit/sss do you guys still see the 6" plus coming on the models?


----------



## unit28

I barely have a skiff now ANK/ISNT border


----------



## SSS Inc.

djagusch;1613796 said:


> Unit/sss do you guys still see the 6" plus coming on the models?


I do.............


----------



## BOSS LAWN

called around and told customers we're holding off until tonight.


----------



## qualitycut

Well the city must think we have a few inches they are out plowing the bare blacktop. Hmmm


----------



## Semi-Crazy

still hardly any flurries here!


----------



## OC&D

I'm going out to do my 1" trigger on a restaurant in South Minneapolis that opens at 3. I figure I better clean up what's there before it all gets to be a packed down mess.


----------



## djagusch

Barely 1.5" at bloomington but good to clean it up now. I noticed some east to west wind on my way back home.


----------



## unit28

looks like nam @09Z paints an easy 1" hr prcp
from 3am to 6am.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1613848 said:


> looks like nam @09Z paints an easy 1" hr prcp
> from 3am to 6am.


No better time for it!!


----------



## mnlefty

Gut call based on untrained radar observations (big mistake) but I think the low in ND is a little further N and E than they expected... gonna have to take a sharp dive to the SE or the heaviest goes just east of the metro. I think 6 is still possible but I don't see us sniffing double digits when its all said and done.


----------



## BossPlow614

Nws now stating 4-8" tonight for Champlin.


----------



## ryde307

Just copied this from NWS
A PROLONGED AREA OF MODERATE SNOW WILL
FALL ALONG THE MN/WI BORDER MONDAY NIGHT. DESPITE THE FACT THAT
THE SURFACE LOW WILL FILL 10MB OVER THE NEXT 24 HOURS! A
PRONOUNCED TROWEL WILL DEVELOP WHICH WILL ONLY ENHANCE THE
SNOWFALL POTENTIAL LATE MONDAY EVENING THROUGH TUESDAY MORNING.
MODELS HAVE COME IN TO BETTER AGREEMENT THAT A 10IN SWATH OF
SNOWFALL APPEARS LIKELY FROM JUST EAST OF ST CLOUD...THROUGH THE
TWIN CITIES METRO AREA...DOWN TOWARDS LA CROSSE WI..

Looks like still a good amount coming. The discussion also talked about how when looking at it it looks like it is not there but don't be fooled it's coming. They describe it in far more technical terms but that's the easy way.


----------



## BossPlow614

I say bring it. I wouldn't mind billing out for a 10" storm, as long as it warms up in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## SSS Inc.

They got me at 4-8 toonight 2-4 tomorrow. Models seem to look the same as well.


----------



## qualitycut

I hope we get at least 2in tomorrow after about 6 so I can get 2 plows in, hoping I can start around 12-1 tonight be done by 6-7 am


----------



## unit28

a/c man called and cancel;ed....:realmad:


----------



## 4x4Farmer

Had a fast moving band of moderate snow come through over the noon hour and probably picked up another inch....so I think we maybe made it to 3". Looks like its all done for us for now. They still say 1-2 tonight but I believe it when I see it. Well I hope you guys to the south east of me can get some of it that missed me. Well going to take a nap and then go push through this 3"s tonight in a flash!


----------



## OC&D

Well this whole thing is starting off just awesome. I managed to back into two different rock-hard snowbanks and bend the spinner shaft on my spreader. Seriously, what's wrong with me? It wasn't snowing, visibility was great, I had daylight, I really have no excuses other than I'm an idiot.

When I got back here I put the 36 on it and I think I managed to get it fairly straight again, but we'll see. The damn thing is full of salt and I didn't want to spray salt all over my garage.

Wet pavement over here in St. Paul. I'm heading over to IGH to drop the tax info off at the accountant.


----------



## IDST

Just got done with my route. Figured resis would b happy to come home to plowed driveways. Anywhere from 1.5 to 2.5 for totals


----------



## ryde307

Well even though we are in the middle of this I'm thinking spring. Got 2 lawn bids out today for some commercial and have been looking at all of the auction sites. Anyone going to any of the auctions this spring or looking for anything?

PS I still have a 06 550 forsale its on craigslist.


----------



## Polarismalibu

When is the second round going to start?


----------



## qualitycut

jagext;1613998 said:


> Just got done with my route. Figured resis would b happy to come home to plowed driveways. Anywhere from 1.5 to 2.5 for totals


I was hoping to get enough to plow today, we ended up with .5 total not looking forward to the timing of this next one.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1614002 said:


> Well even though we are in the middle of this I'm thinking spring. Got 2 lawn bids out today for some commercial and have been looking at all of the auction sites. Anyone going to any of the auctions this spring or looking for anything?
> 
> PS I still have a 06 550 forsale its on craigslist.


The one down south around New Prague at the end of this one looks like it might have some decent stuff.

Don't want to advertise too much for it, if you know what I mean.

Just had a phone call from the local gas station. "Yes, when you guys plow tonight, could you not plow snow around the light poles around the edge of the property? We have an electrician coming in the morning and he needs to get to the base of the lights".

I said "no, I cannot guarantee anything. We are forecasted to get 6-10" of snow tonight, the last thing I'm worried about is if your light poles have snow around the base"

I said it would be in your best bet to reschedule and they said they can't, corporate called.

I suppose if I left the account for the last one, I could take the time to make rows of snow and then push inbetween and away from the light poles, but they are still going to have all of the snow that falls around the lights.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I take it we're supposed to get the moisture that's in Nebraska to wrap into this??

Cause the stuff in ND doesn't look too strong anymore.

Or is the water vapor in Manitoba going to be our snow??

http://www.goes.noaa.gov/GIFS/ECI8.JPG

Because if THAT is our snow.... and even though the snow in Nebraska looks bad on radar.... We are going to die tomorrow if that water vapor is our snow.

There will be 200 schools closed tomorrow.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I would be okay with that, if its going to snow it might as well be a good one. I thought it was souposed to start up by now again.


----------



## qualitycut

Thye just said out of Nebraska on the news


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1614062 said:


> Thye just said out of Nebraska on the news


Ken Barlow? Channel 5 also said it was going to start snowing at 1 am, which I suppose it did in some places.


----------



## BossPlow614

ryde307;1614002 said:


> Well even though we are in the middle of this I'm thinking spring. Got 2 lawn bids out today for some commercial and have been looking at all of the auction sites. Anyone going to any of the auctions this spring or looking for anything?
> 
> PS I still have a 06 550 forsale its on craigslist.


I'm sending out renewal letters & proposals tmrw. Hopefully a good number of clients pre-pay this year and I can upgrade to the Lazer Z w/ ultra vac I've had my eyes on. If not, ill be at the New Germany Auction.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Schaffer on 4 just said 5" more by 8 am tomorrow morning.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1614079 said:


> Schaffer on 4 just said 5" more by 8 am tomorrow morning.


Anything after that or is that wen its suppossed to end


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1614085 said:


> Anything after that or is that wen its suppossed to end


2.5" after that. 7" +/- by 4 pm tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## qualitycut

So what are you guys that do resis thinking for tonight?


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1614094 said:


> So what are you guys that do resis thinking for tonight?


We will hit them all early morning and then do them tomorrow night.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1614099 said:


> We will hit them all early morning and then do them tomorrow night.


This is our plan for all of our accounts.

The ones that open at 3-4 we are starting at midnight (IF it's snowing by then) and just go through the list.

My bank that called last week, I'm personally taking that account over, which means I have to drastically change my routing, but I'll do what I can to at least show I'm making an attempt, even if I'm already going to lose the account at the end of this winter season.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS has lowered my totals for tonight (by an inch), but increased for tomorrow now. And now instead of mainly before 3 pm it's mainly before 4 pm.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1614045 said:


> The one down south around New Prague at the end of this one looks like it might have some decent stuff.


Fahey isn't in New Prague anymore, it is on Glencoe now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1614145 said:


> Fahey isn't in New Prague anymore, it is on Glencoe now.


Crap. New Prague was hardly worth the drive for me. Glencoe is REALLY getting out there.

Thanks though, cause I woulda been ticked if I would have driven down to New Prague on the 30th.


----------



## TKLAWN

I think no matter what if the heaviest is between 3am and 7 am it's going to really be tough going. So I guess get at it early and make the best of it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ha! I was kind of disappointed as well. New Prague is only a 15 minute drive for me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1614151 said:


> Ha! I was kind of disappointed as well. New Prague is only a 15 minute drive for me.


I'm hoping that the guys that lost their jobs 2-3-4 years ago and got into the yard business are either 1) getting their jobs back, or 2) think they can't make any money with the yard business and are selling out.

By their flier, it LOOKS like there might be some better stuff than the last couple.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If I chat it up enough tonight, I can hit 3,000 posts.


----------



## TKLAWN

You should get that easy.


----------



## BossPlow614

↑ Especially when we're all asleep and he's talking to himself on here. :laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1614155 said:


> I'm hoping that the guys that lost their jobs 2-3-4 years ago and got into the yard business are either 1) getting their jobs back, or 2) think they can't make any money with the yard business and are selling out.
> 
> By their flyer, it LOOKS like there might be some better stuff than the last couple.


Haha! I've been hoping that since 1998 when I started this damn company, and praying for that since 2008 when it really started to affect my bottom line... Ill keep you posted in my results, as of now I'm still hoping and praying. lol.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dave Dahl just said another 6-12" tonight and tomorrow! 

4-8 tonight, and 2-4" tomorrow. Sure hope that's wrong.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1614184 said:


> Dave Dahl just said another 6-12" tonight and tomorrow!
> 
> 4-8 tonight, and 2-4" tomorrow. Sure hope that's wrong.


That's what NWS has as well for me.

Starting to fill in around the Metro.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I think that's what is going to happen as well.

Bad part is, it's 7 pm and the moisture is still in Neb.

That 11 pm start time might have to be pushed off.


----------



## ryde307

Poor timing on this one.
What happened to the sat snow storms?
Planning on sending everyone out at 2 get through everything as much as possible by morning then open up as needed, get back out tomorrow night for final plow and clean up.


----------



## OC&D

Timing? Yeah, it sucks.

I'm sitting here watching the snow accumulate on my truck, but it's not happening very as of yet. Light snow, but steady. According to NWS, there are some areas of really heavy precip that won't reach us until much later tonight/tomorrow morning.

I think I'm going to have a bite to eat and try and catch a nap. I'll set the alarm for 1AM and see what's shaking. I'd love to see the bulk of it before 3AM, but it doesn't look like that's going to happen.


----------



## SSS Inc.

We are doing pretty much the same thing. Most of our guys are headed out at 1:30 a.m., hit everything once and go back if there's time and hit a few again. We're trying to lay it out so we do the jobs in an order that buys us the most time. I'm headed out hopefully around midnight if we have a couple inches by then.



**The radar just filled in a bunch south of the metro.
****Picked up quite a bit now. Looking at the radar I think the lull is over.


----------



## mnlefty

SSS Inc.;1614254 said:


> We are doing pretty much the same thing. Most of our guys are headed out at 1:30 a.m., hit everything once and go back if there's time and hit a few again. We're trying to lay it out so we do the jobs in an order that buys us the most time. I'm headed out hopefully around midnight if we have a couple inches by then.
> 
> **The radar just filled in a bunch south of the metro.


Same here... rolled in half an hour ago from the first run of 2" on the resi's. I'm planning on hitting it again somewhere around midnight-1 to at least make sure everybody's seen me before morning, then we'll wait it out and clean it all up 1 last time. My gut call on it going east this afternoon might be leaning that way... they've already shifted the heaviest stuff slightly east. It can go a little farther yet as far as I'm concerned. I'm cool with another 4-6 if we get it, I'd rather not see another 8-10.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1614254 said:


> We are doing pretty much the same thing. Most of our guys are headed out at 1:30 a.m., hit everything once and go back if there's time and hit a few again. We're trying to lay it out so we do the jobs in an order that buys us the most time. I'm headed out hopefully around midnight if we have a couple inches by then.
> 
> **The radar just filled in a bunch south of the metro.
> ****Picked up quite a bit now. Looking at the radar I think the lull is over.


I was seeing that too.

I feel less queasy about heading out at 11 to get started now.

If you look at the midwest NWS radar, you can see the moisture in Neb. hitting a wall and shooting straight north.

The moisture in MN is no longer sliding east, just stacking up and the circulation in ND is sliding a bit back to the west.

It's on boys!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1614287 said:


> I was seeing that too.
> 
> I feel less queasy about heading out at 11 to get started now.


I think we'll have a couple inches by then. Every time I avoid the radar for 15 minutes then come back and hit refresh, even more has filled in. I got my hockey pucks set up on the boards in the backyard. Their 1" thick so when the snow covers up the stack of two I'll let you know.Thumbs Up


----------



## unit28

the RH doesn't give in till the midnight hour
which mean anything in the area will hit the ground. then...
The GFS has the RH and moisture transporting more flat {non -tilt} as compared to the NAM, giving a lee to the East side...er W WI more inside the heavies like I saw a few days ago..and I'm sure what JD sees too.
I can see the reason for a downward trend in the acc snow as compared to a couple hours earlier.
. The flat trajectory of the upslope from the low ps is throwing some of the track that away.

edit... the higher I look, like mid upper atmsp level at 500Mb the drier the air. The ice crystals dendrictic zone is usuay ther or a little lower at 700Mb So the radar can fill in, slow down pool up and dump a load...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh oh....

NWS is starting to drop snow totals now.

Pretty much everyone in the metro is down to 3-7 tonight from 4-8 

The La Crosse weather story that Unit posted earlier today had the east metro in 9-13, now it's at 8-11.

West / southern metro shows 6-8 total.

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/wxstory.php?site=arx


----------



## Green Grass

Snowing hard now


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1614321 said:


> Oh oh....
> 
> NWS is starting to drop snow totals now.
> 
> Pretty much everyone in the metro is down to 3-7 tonight from 4-8
> 
> The La Crosse weather story that Unit posted earlier today had the east metro in 9-13, now it's at 8-11.
> 
> West / southern metro shows 6-8 total.


Personally I'd love to see it get choked out by 2 or 3am and have us all look like rockstars come morning... that AND I REALLY don't feel like putting a new cutting edge on just to put the plow away...


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1614321 said:


> Oh oh....
> 
> NWS is starting to drop snow totals now.
> 
> Pretty much everyone in the metro is down to 3-7 tonight from 4-8
> 
> The La Crosse weather story that Unit posted earlier today had the east metro in 9-13, now it's at 8-11.
> 
> West / southern metro shows 6-8 total.
> 
> http://www.crh.noaa.gov/wxstory.php?site=arx


Oh yeah...well the newest RAP Model shows a foot of snow at the airport by tomorrow at 11. Not exactly sure how the RAP figures their info but I think it updates hourly and doesn't go more than 18 hours out. Nonetheless it says 12".

"The La Crosse weather story that Unit posted earlier today had the east metro in 9-13, now it's at 8-11".......Did that originally include the snow that came through this morning?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1614341 said:


> Oh yeah...well the newest RAP Model shows a foot of snow at the airport by tomorrow at 11. Not exactly sure how the RAP figures their info but I think it updates hourly and doesn't go more than 18 hours out. Nonetheless it says 12".
> 
> "The La Crosse weather story that Unit posted earlier today had the east metro in 9-13, now it's at 8-11".......Did that originally include the snow that came through this morning?


I dunno. I don't count that snow since I had 1 account all day that had snow on it.


----------



## mnlefty

I hate when the radar looks like this. I wish it could just be a solid band rolling through... for better or worse on whatever the totals end up being, just give me something that leaves me a chance to estimate totals and timing. Looking out the window it's gone from nothing to dumping to nothing again, now a steady snow shower in the last hour. I think I better quit looking out the window. Just take a nap and look at the ground in a couple hours cause it looks to be this way for a while... changing every time you look out the window.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

For those that want to get a nap in, but want to see the news, Ian's leading the 9 o'clock.

I'm sure Dave Dahl will do the same on 45.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1614377 said:


> For those that want to get a nap in, but want to see the news, Ian's leading the 9 o'clock.
> 
> I'm sure Dave Dahl will do the same on 45.


HEEEEEAAAAAAAAVVVVY Snow now for me. We'll see how long it lasts. Wolves game actually is interesting right now.

This is your inch+ an hour snow. Went from 1/2" to almost losing sight of the first hockey puck in a matter of minutes. Yikes.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ian said 3.5 by morning 4-7 total


----------



## BossPlow614

Hopefully we can hit that 7" mark at least, 2 pushes on everything for sure then.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1614402 said:


> Ian said 3.5 by morning 4-7 total


Too low I think, already have 1" in S. Mpls. Before I judge I'll wait and see what the snow-o-meter says.

Edit: 1.2"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1614402 said:


> Ian said 3.5 by morning 4-7 total


5" by 10.

I posted earlier where channel 4 guy said 5" by 8 am.

That doesn't sound bad. At least it's supposed to keep snowing into the day.

The worst storms are 4-7" from 11 pm to 6 am and then sunny.

No one realizes it quit snowing 15 minutes before they looked out the window.

I'm heading out to Minneapolis. Gonna hit those accounts down there since they actually had snow today, then work my way back towards Forest Lake / Chisago City.

Doing accounts tonight I haven't done in 6-7 years. Some I've never done.

Have a newer guy in a truck, albeit experienced, so everything SHOULD go smoothly.

I guess we'll see.

Good luck all, stay safe, enjoy......


----------



## mnlefty

SSS Inc.;1614411 said:


> Too low I think, already have 1" in S. Mpls. Before I judge I'll wait and see what the snow-o-meter says.
> 
> Edit: 1.2"


Tide has turned since this morning apparently. Saw your post about 1-1.2 and thought I don't have that much. Measured with a ruler and the 3/4 mark was visible above the snow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

mnlefty;1614427 said:


> Tide has turned since this morning apparently. Saw your post about 1-1.2 and thought I don't have that much. Measured with a ruler and the 3/4 mark was visible above the snow.


That's because I never shoveled the first round. Just kidding. It should all even out as the night goes on I would guess.

Here comes the snow-o-meter.!


----------



## BossPlow614

Now that Ive seen the forecast, time for a nap, setting the alarm for 1 to see whats happening. What time is everyone hitting residentials? If possible to squeeze in before people leave for work or mid morning after the commercials are opened and then again after the storm? And then cleaning up commercials tmrw night of course.


----------



## qualitycut

I'm planning to start at 1 then hit them again when its done


----------



## gmcdan

Does anyone here know how the snow emergency parking things work in MPLS , im from east bethel area but am working on a remodel near 4400 freemont ave . do they have a set system or do they anounce it after it stops snowing ? last thing i need is my vehicle towed when i least suspect it . thanks for any info .


----------



## banonea

we got around 1/2" in Rochester (55901) Falling straight down for the most part, no wind.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

gmcdan;1614468 said:


> Does anyone here know how the snow emergency parking things work in MPLS , im from east bethel area but am working on a remodel near 4400 freemont ave . do they have a set system or do they anounce it after it stops snowing ? last thing i need is my vehicle towed when i least suspect it . thanks for any info .


http://www.minneapolismn.gov/snow/index.htm


----------



## IDST

Thinking about heading soon. Got my three hour nappy


----------



## IDST

Bell just had nine inches by 6 am


----------



## BossPlow614

I think she said 6" by 6am. 9 by 6pm.


----------



## ringahding1

channel five says flurries by 11am


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

One thing I see is.a LOT of.pockets in the radar. There are 10-15 minutes of.heavy snow, then virtually nothing for 10-15 minutes.

Downtown just snowed 1/4" in the time it too to push the snow to the end of an alley, but now the parking lot I'm plowing doesn't have anything new on it.


----------



## BossPlow614

Overnight: Snow. The snow could be heavy at times. Low around 24. East wind around 5 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. Total nighttime snow accumulation of 4 to 8 inches possible.

Tuesday: Snow, mainly before 3pm. High near 28. East northeast wind 5 to 10 mph becoming north in the afternoon. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 3 to 5 inches possible.

Totals have been upped. 7-13" now.


----------



## unit28

Still down sized here3-7 overnight

MMOT


----------



## SSS Inc.

Wow. I go to bed for an hour now I'm pushing almost four inches. Gotta go.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's still snowing.


----------



## Camden

I haven't been outside yet but it looks like 6-8" up here.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Three to seven during the dray now


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1614583 said:


> Three to seven during the dray now


Because the moisture from Canada is coming down this way I think


----------



## unit28

but why stop there...Saturday more coming?
click...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

There are people that actually enjoy 12" snows?


----------



## SSS Inc.

I do......... once its over


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Only 2 calls so far. 1 the guy was on the lot in the back and one that was done at 2.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Huge flakes in Wyoming right now. Almost makes a guy want to just pull the plows.


----------



## unit28

still tiny flakes at HQ
Fridley 6-7"
65 North bound basically 1 lane


----------



## BossPlow614

Does anyone know of a place that sells rotator lights? Like 18" long, amber, and just magnets to the roof. Mine has taken a sh!t. NW Metro. Does countryside?


----------



## CityGuy

emjay crysteel in fridley


----------



## Polarismalibu

EmJayDub;1614698 said:


> Does anyone know of a place that sells rotator lights? Like 18" long, amber, and just magnets to the roof. Mine has taken a sh!t. NW Metro. Does countryside?


Fleet farm, oreilly, northern tool


----------



## qualitycut

The drives I did at 2am had 5in on them at 730am heading out for round two around 11


----------



## SnowGuy73

EmJayDub;1614698 said:


> Does anyone know of a place that sells rotator lights? Like 18" long, amber, and just magnets to the roof. Mine has taken a sh!t. NW Metro. Does countryside?


Action Fleet in Maple Grove, talk to John.


----------



## Camden

Lots of snow up here in central MN...probably 8-10", maybe more. At least it's the cool kind of snow that rolls way out in front of the plow. I love when the roll gets to a pile before the plow and it crashes up in the air like a big tidal wave Thumbs Up 

I had to have everyone rolling today...3 trucks and the skid plus 3 sidewalk guys. I didn't need that much help during the February blizzard!


----------



## unit28

shhhh
I think it's leaving


----------



## SSS Inc.

Another one of those that likes to spin around the metro all day. Steady light snow still here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1614896 said:


> Another one of those that likes to spin around the metro all day. Steady light snow still here.


We've had almost another inch here since 08:00.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Wow its quiet in here. We just finished until tonight. Some things once, some things twice. Got about 8.5" at my house + about 1.75" yesterday. Its still snowing. I want to go sledding. One of the cylinders on my Blizzard is leaking but I'm going to chance it tonight. Having a beer and a frozen pizza watching Father Knows best. You can blame my Mom as she made me watch this and I love lucy re-runs when I was a kid. Oh yeah and Unit was right it might snow about 7" on Saturday, very wet or maybe rain not sure yet. I had a feeling March would come through this year.
One last thing, suck it Paul D. We're just about at average now for the season....and yes it snows in Minnesota and no it wasn't slushy.

That just about covers everything i would have posted if I had the time. For all of you reading posts on your phones while you're out plowing I apologize. I didn't mean to write such a long winded, discombobulated post.

I almost forgot. I'm going to call the IRS now and make them aware of the fact that the third dependent on my personal taxes is indeed mine and yes we share the same last name.payuppayup


----------



## unit28

pretty much done here.
the western edge just lingeres as an annoiance
not accumulating much past the 1800z hr Isnati
just going to let the sun hit the rest of it tomorrow....good night


----------



## unit28

wait a second,
almost forgot



PUBLIC INFORMATION STATEMENT
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE TWIN CITIES/CHANHASSEN MN
221 PM CST TUE MAR 05 2013


...SNOWFALL TOTALS FROM THE MARCH 4TH-5TH STORM...


...SOME MORNING SNOWFALL MEASUREMENTS FROM COOP...COCORAHS AND STORM 
SPOTTER OBSERVER NETWORKS...AND ESTIMATED SNOWFALLS FROM THE COUNTY 
SHERIFFS OVER PARTS OF CENTRAL AND SOUTH CENTRAL MINNESOTA...



SNOW REPORTS LISTED BY AMOUNT

INCHES LOCATION ST COUNTY TIME
------ ----------------------- -- -------------- -------
11.00 SW MILLERVILLE MN DOUGLAS 0826 AM
9.70 DASSEL MN MEEKER 0800 AM
CORRECTED TOTAL
9.60 3 NE FARIBAULT MN RICE 0806 AM
9.40 RED WING MN GOODHUE 0114 PM
9.00 ST PETER MN NICOLLET 0114 PM
9.00 MINNEAPOLIS MN HENNEPIN 1159 AM
MEASURED AT THE INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT.
9.00 MONTICELLO MN WRIGHT 1130 AM
STORM TOTAL.
9.00 MANKATO MN BLUE EARTH 1027 AM
STORM TOTAL.
9.00 HUTCHINSON MN MCLEOD 1011 AM
9.00 1 S OWATONNA MN STEELE 0930 AM
ESTIMATED STORM TOTAL.
9.00 RICHFIELD MN HENNEPIN 0850 AM
9.00 ST PETER MN NICOLLET 0846 AM
9.00 FARMINGTON MN DAKOTA 0834 AM
CWSU
9.00 HASTINGS MN DAKOTA 0834 AM
LOCK AND DAM 2
9.00 STACY MN CHISAGO 0722 AM
8.90 NEW HOPE MN HENNEPIN 1130 AM
STORM TOTAL.
8.80 INVER GROVE HEIGHTS MN DAKOTA 0755 AM
8.50 1 ESE ISANTI MN ISANTI 1200 PM
8.50 MILACA MN MILLE LACS 0834 AM
8.50 MAPLEWOOD MN RAMSEY 0800 AM
MEASURED IN NORTH MAPLEWOOD
8.50 3 ENE MONTGOMERY MN RICE 0710 AM
8.50 1 SSW LONSDALE MN RICE 0703 AM
8.50 LAKEVILLE MN DAKOTA 0658 AM
8.20 MONTGOMERY MN LE SUEUR 0934 AM
STORM TOTAL.
8.20 WASECA MN WASECA 0806 AM
CORRECTED TOTAL
8.00 ISANTI MN ISANTI 1015 AM
8.00 EDEN PRAIRIE MN HENNEPIN 0948 AM
8.00 ST CLOUD MN STEARNS 0800 AM
8.00 FARIBAULT MN RICE 0751 AM
7.90 WINNEBAGO MN FARIBAULT 0858 AM
7.90 SHAKOPEE MN SCOTT 0854 AM
7.80 2 W PRIOR LAKE MN SCOTT 0200 PM
STORM TOTAL.
7.80 ANOKA MN ANOKA 0157 PM
7.80 CHANHASSEN MN CARVER 1200 PM
STORM TOTAL MEASURED AT THE NWSFO IN
CHANHASSEN.
7.80 ELYSIAN MN LE SUEUR 0846 AM
7.80 GOODHUE MN GOODHUE 0824 AM
7.50 NORTH ST PAUL MN RAMSEY 1006 AM
7.50 NEW RICHMOND WI ST. CROIX 0930 AM
7.40 ST CLOUD MN STEARNS 1159 AM
STORM TOTAL, MEASURED AT THE PRISON.
7.40 2 W PRIOR LAKE MN SCOTT 0710 AM
STORM TOTAL SO FAR
7.40 PRIOR LAKE MN SCOTT 0659 AM
7.20 BLUE EARTH MN FARIBAULT 0834 AM
CORRECTED TOTAL
7.20 ROBERTS WI ST. CROIX 0823 AM
7.10 2 NE MINNEAPOLIS MN HENNEPIN 0710 AM
7.10 DARWIN MN MEEKER 0703 AM
7.00 6 SSE OSCEOLA WI POLK 1235 PM
7.00 RUSH CITY MN CHISAGO 1013 AM
7.00 2 NW GILMAN MN BENTON 1001 AM
7.00 OWATONNA MN STEELE 0949 AM
7.00 BLUE EARTH MN FARIBAULT 0858 AM
7.00 ANOKA MN ANOKA 0806 AM
7.00 4 SW ST PAUL MN RAMSEY 0749 AM
7.00 2 W NEW PRAGUE MN SCOTT 0748 AM
7.00 MAPLE GROVE MN HENNEPIN 0739 AM
7.00 BUFFALO MN WRIGHT 0714 AM
7.00 3 NE BURNSVILLE MN DAKOTA 0710 AM
7.00 1 SW LITTLE FALLS MN MORRISON 0710 AM
7.00 2 E JORDAN MN SCOTT 0710 AM
STORM TOTAL SO FAR
7.00 DELANO MN WRIGHT 0648 AM
6.90 WACONIA MN CARVER 0900 AM
6.90 2 WSW STILLWATER MN WASHINGTON 0858 AM
6.90 1 ENE MINNESOTA LAKE MN FARIBAULT 0834 AM
6.90 PLYMOUTH MN HENNEPIN 0630 AM
6.80 HASTINGS MN DAKOTA 1253 PM
6.80 LITTLE FALLS MN MORRISON 0858 AM
6.80 1 W CARVER MN CARVER 0734 AM
6.70 OTSEGO MN WRIGHT 0948 AM
6.60 FALCON HEIGHTS MN RAMSEY 0834 AM
U OF M ST PAUL CAMPUS. CORRECTED TOTAL.
6.50 RED WING MN GOODHUE 0800 AM
6.50 2 WNW RICHFIELD MN HENNEPIN 0710 AM
6.50 1 N ANDOVER MN ANOKA 0710 AM
6.50 RICE MN BENTON 0703 AM
 STORM TOTAL SO FAR
6.30 CLEAR LAKE WI POLK 0842 AM
6.20 HAMBURG MN CARVER 0800 AM
6.00 CARLOS MN DOUGLAS 1027 AM
STORM TOTAL.
6.00 HASTINGS MN DAKOTA 0823 AM
6.00 BALDWIN WI ST. CROIX 0806 AM
6.00 ALBERT LEA MN FREEBORN 0800 AM
6.00 WELLS MN FARIBAULT 0800 AM
5.80 2 NNW CRYSTAL MN HENNEPIN 0710 AM
5.50 1 ESE CAMBRIDGE MN ISANTI 0710 AM
5.50 5 ESE NEW PRAGUE MN RICE 0710 AM
5.50 HAM LAKE MN ANOKA 0710 AM
5.50 1 NNW COLD SPRING MN STEARNS 0703 AM
5.50 2 W FOLEY MN BENTON 0659 AM
5.00 RICE LAKE WI BARRON 0158 PM
5.00 MELROSE MN STEARNS 0834 AM
STORM TOTAL SO FAR
5.00 3 WSW PRINCETON MN SHERBURNE 0710 AM
4.90 7 S HILLMAN MN MORRISON 0653 AM
4.80 WATERTOWN MN CARVER 0710 AM
4.80 MENOMONIE WI DUNN 0710 AM
4.80 2 SE CHISAGO CITY MN CHISAGO 0659 AM
4.00 4 ESE CLAYTON WI BARRON 0703 AM
3.50 MORRIS MN STEVENS 0800 AM
3.30 BIRD ISLAND MN RENVILLE 0710 AM
STORM TOTAL SO FAR
3.20 EAU CLAIRE WI EAU CLAIRE 0930 AM
3.00 AMBOY MN BLUE EARTH 0734 AM
3.00 MONTEVIDEO MN CHIPPEWA 0710 AM
2.90 ELK MOUND WI DUNN 0710 AM
2.80 5 NW LADYSMITH WI RUSK 0200 PM
2.10 AUGUSTA WI EAU CLAIRE 0823 AM
2.00 VESTA MN REDWOOD 1130 AM
STORM TOTAL, WATER EQUIVALENT 0.02 INCHES.
1.50 MADISON MN LAC QUI PARLE 0800 AM
1.00 STANLEY WI CHIPPEWA 0806 AM

$$

AJZ


----------



## 4x4Farmer

Well looks like you guys will be working for a few days. We ended up with about another inch or 2 last night so total about 4-5 give or take. have a few clean ups that we didn't get through in the early morning and then some hauling to do. enough to keep us busy for 2 nights maybe.


----------



## Martinson9

EmJayDub;1614698 said:


> Does anyone know of a place that sells rotator lights? Like 18" long, amber, and just magnets to the roof. Mine has taken a sh!t. NW Metro. Does countryside?


We just bought LED lights for all our trucks. You can get a heck of a deal on rotating beacons at my shop. They all work, we just wanted LED's. We are in Minnetonka if you want a good light cheap.


----------



## Deershack

Where in Tonka?


----------



## Martinson9

Ridgedale area.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yeah. I guess I'll be downsizing.


----------



## djagusch

Why is it still lightly snowing.


----------



## Polarismalibu

djagusch;1615229 said:


> Why is it still lightly snowing.


I thought I was seeing things from being so tired.


----------



## BossPlow614

Been up since 1:30am, i got about one hr of sleep. Going to take a couple hr nap and head back out to clean things up. Looking to be a late night.


----------



## IDST

I feel drunk


----------



## CityGuy

Started at midnight last night. Got home at 200 this afternoon. Tried to sleep. That didn't happen. I still feel like I am moving and need to be back at midnight. Likely another 12 shift. Oh and SSS it was slushy snow but only after I salted it. LOL


----------



## BossPlow614

jagext;1615278 said:


> I feel drunk


II can agree with that. I close my eyes and still feel like I'm moving.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I can't win for losing. 

Timed all my banks to be open at 8.

Get a call from one at 7:10 wondering where were we.

Turns out they have employees show up at 7 for an 8:30 drive through opening.

Then I get an email from another one stating they will be looking for a new service provider. The lot was plowed too early (7 am) and there are cars stuck in the parking lot at 2:30.

I just drove past it and there is 3" of snow in the lot. We do open ups at 4".


----------



## CityGuy

Well the wild suck. Its 4-1


----------



## ryde307

Most guys just headed out. Im heading out in an hr or so.
Last night went alright. One of the guys broke the A frame on the plow. Said he didn't hit anything but hard to do otherwise. Got it home and should be able to weld it back together in the next day or 2.
Get things cleaned up and salted tonight and get ready for sat.

For the weather guys on the news they said not much snow more rain mix is that what it looks like or what amounts?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1615320 said:


> I can't win for losing.
> 
> Timed all my banks to be open at 8.
> 
> Get a call from one at 7:10 wondering where were we.
> 
> Turns out they have employees show up at 7 for an 8:30 drive through opening.
> 
> Then I get an email from another one stating they will be looking for a new service provider. The lot was plowed too early (7 am) and there are cars stuck in the parking lot at 2:30.
> 
> I just drove past it and there is 3" of snow in the lot. We do open ups at 4".


Wow... just wow... one of my customers HAS to be related to yours...


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1615320 said:


> I can't win for losing.
> 
> Timed all my banks to be open at 8.
> 
> Get a call from one at 7:10 wondering where were we.
> 
> Turns out they have employees show up at 7 for an 8:30 drive through opening.
> 
> Then I get an email from another one stating they will be looking for a new service provider. The lot was plowed too early (7 am) and there are cars stuck in the parking lot at 2:30.
> 
> I just drove past it and there is 3" of snow in the lot. We do open ups at 4".


Did you stop and tell them that the lot is opened at 4"? This could eliminate some of the confusion they are having.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;1615385 said:


> Did you stop and tell them that the lot is opened at 4"? This could eliminate some of the confusion they are having.


Drake,

I will take pics with a ruler tonight when I do a cleanup and make a visit with pic and agreement in hand.


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1615369 said:


> For the weather guys on the news they said not much snow more rain mix is that what it looks like or what amounts?


Right now it looks to me like it would start as rain and transition to snow sometime after midnight early sunday morning. If that scenario plays out we could have 3" or so. And it looks colder on Sunday so it could be a real mess. If it were all snow we would have 7-8" maybe more if it were to play out. I'm sure this one will change quite a bit in the next few days. Storms in March can be a little unpredictable. 
I'd take another storm. The hauling has kicked in again for us which is unusual this late in the year. I still think we'll be looking for Easter eggs in the snow(might be dingy and dirty but snow nonetheless).

LwnmrMan: You're not alone. I think I have a sister to your person as well. On another property I came into clean the aisles at about ten and the on-site guy didn't know we had been there already. There was about two inches at the time. Maybe its our constant focus on snow totals but I will never figure out how people can walk out of their house onto 8" and get to work where there is 2" and think nothing had been done. Even worse when its still snowing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I just left the first of two branches I received the email on, this branch was plowed about 6ish this morning.

There was about 2.25" where my guy didn't hit when he did an open up about 1:15 this afternoon.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm on my way now to the branch that was the main concern.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1615462 said:


> I'm on my way now to the branch that was the main concern.


You we're supposed to have a guy chasing flakes all day on each site.Thumbs Up I saw hundreds of parking lots today with 2-3" on them. Tell them to look around.

BTW: From Paul D. 44.8" (1 inch above average for the winter season, to date).


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1615463 said:


> You we're supposed to have a guy chasing flakes all day on each site.Thumbs Up I saw hundreds of parking lots today with 2-3" on them. Tell them to look around.
> 
> BTW: From Paul D. 44.8" (1 inch above average for the winter season, to date).


One issue is out his office window at the second branch is an owner operator gas station.

That parking lot was black, but I know the owner personally and he chases each snowflake.

Not to mention the gas station will have 600-700 cars drive through whereas the bank 10% of that number.


----------



## SSS Inc.

For anyone that trusts Accuweather I found this forecast for us on the 14th a little unbelievable. Thats one heck of a cold front.


----------



## OC&D

I'm hanging out waiting for Wrecker Services to hook the last 6 cars in my way. Two flatness just showed up so it shouldn't be long now. At least this is my last lot. 

In other news my spreader that I backed into a snowbank with isn't working, so unless I throw salt by hand tonight it's not getting done. Awesome to not make that money and probably have to pay for a new part.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1615465 said:


> For anyone that trusts Accuweather I found this forecast for us on the 14th a little unbelievable. Thats one heck of a cold front.


For Stacy it's 47/6.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1615465 said:


> For anyone that trusts Accuweather I found this forecast for us on the 14th a little unbelievable. Thats one heck of a cold front.


Go back to my pict post at 440 am yesterday. It shows the huge building cold cloud tops that are very bright out in nort pcfc. Massive and building up


----------



## OC&D

unit28;1615476 said:


> Go back to my pict post at 440 am yesterday. It shows the huge building cold cloud tops that are very bright out in nort pcfc. Massive and building up


At this point I'd prefer some small snows to finish up the season--2-4". I'm out of room at most of my lots and I know after February's invoices and the fact that it's March with consistently warmer days, my customer's aren't going to pay for stacking or hauling.

Doesn't anyone sleep around here? :laughing:

I'm having a glass of port (or two) and hitting the rack. I've gotta get up early and see if I can resurrect this darn spreader, particularly if Saturday/Sunday is going to be an ice building fest.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

OC&D;1615478 said:


> At this point I'd prefer some small snows to finish up the season--2-4". I'm out of room at most of my lots and I know after February's invoices and the fact that it's March with consistently warmer days, my customer's aren't going to pay for stacking or hauling.
> 
> Doesn't anyone sleep around here? :laughing:
> 
> I'm having a glass of port (or two) and hitting the rack. I've gotta get up early and see if I can resurrect this darn spreader, particularly if Saturday/Sunday is going to be an ice building fest.


Sleep is for people who don't want to make money! payup


----------



## BossPlow614

I love money more than most but spending 12 hrs in my bed would feel amazing right now.


----------



## Green Grass

BOSS LAWN;1615487 said:


> Sleep is for people who don't want to make money! payup


I napped from 11 to 2


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just got a text. I am officially out of shovelers.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1615489 said:


> I napped from 11 to 2


I have two 1 hr naps since 6am Tuesday sucks. But its always better when you send out invoices.


----------



## unit28

who's hiring?...hmmmm

Job Title:Meteorologist, GS-1340-13/14 (DE)

Department-Department Of Commerce

Agency:National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration

Job Announcement Number:NWS-NCEP-2013-0021

SALARY RANGE: $86,575.00 to $132,995.00 / Per Year 
OPEN PERIOD: Thursday, February 28, 2013 to Thursday, March 14, 2013 
SERIES & GRADE: GS-1340-13/14 
POSITION INFORMATION: Competitive: Career/Career-Conditional - Permanent Full-time 
PROMOTION POTENTIAL:14 
DUTY LOCATIONS: 1 vacancy in the following location:
*Miami, FL*, USView Map

JOB SUMMARY:
Your Career Forecast is Sunny and Bright with the National Weather Service. The National Weather Service (NWS), the world's preeminent weather and atmospheric sciences organization, offers you an opportunity to help protect American lives and property. Since 1870, the NWS has served the public by providing forecasts and hazardous weather warnings while studying the most dynamic forces of nature. Contribute your talents to this tradition. The National Weather Service...Working together to save lives.

This position will be located in the National Weather Service, National Centers for Environmental Prediction, National Hurricane Center located in Miami, Florida. This position is also being advertised as a Meteorologist, GS-1340-13/14 under announcement number NWS-NCEP-2013-0020 (Status). You must apply separately under each announcement to be considered for each announcement. Payment of relocation expenses is authorized for status (i.e. current federal employees) only. A one-year probationary period may be required. This is a barganing unit position.

KEY REQUIREMENTS

U.S. citizen.
Registered for Selective Service if applicable 
Suitable for Federal employment.
This has a Selective Placement Factor. See requirements.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

DUTIES:
Back to top
The individual selected for this position will:

Lead meteorological program area in regional or headquarters environment 
Lead efforts to identify weather-related program objectives 
Coordinate efforts to develop, field test and implement hypotheses 
Develop area-wide warning and preparedness protocols 
Oversee transfer of technologies from research to operational environments 
Develop and implement area-wide severe-weather public awareness programs


----------



## ryde307

That's good pay considering you are allowed to be wrong at your job 50% of the time. 
Just got in from salting the last lots. My guess is the phone should ring in abiut 20 min when I try to catch some sleep.


----------



## ryde307

Well that didn't take long. 
Place wants to be salted between 4 and 6 am so I do it at 530 there is an inch of ice from down spouts so I unloaded on it. Now they call *****ing uts not clear. How am I supposed to melt that in 2 hrs?


----------



## qualitycut

Well only damage was I backed up caught my side mirror on a pine tree branch and now it won't lock into place and the power fold/unfold doesn't work


----------



## Camden

I had a damage-free event (finally!) but the hyrdostatic drive went out on my JD sidewalk machine. Some guy who specializes in pump rebuilds out of Hastings said he could get it back up and running for $1100. It's cheaper than buying a replacement machine so that's the route I'm going to go.


----------



## NBI Lawn

I find buisnesses "managers" funny. Durning a large snow event they couldn't get out of their driveway, the roads are laming lots and have 5" of snow on them...but when they show up to work they expect it to be freshly plowed and shoveled awaiting their arrival. I find it especially funny when they dont consider it was snowing 3/4-1"/hr during the morning hours.

Only had one call from a dentist. Her lot had just been plowed at 4:30-5:00 and she called at 7:00 saying there was "several inches" on the walks and lot. 

Al in all it was a good storm. Went out at 12:30am, got home about 1:00pm. Took a nap for a few hours and then went back out about 9:30pm, got home around 1:30am. Only damage was I popped a headlight out of the plow and my brother broke the hoop on a Hiniker. I guess that's why you always see them reinforced.


----------



## qualitycut

The problem with customers is the go to bed wake up and have no clue when it stopped snowing or how much it snowed in a certain time frame and MOST think that they are your only customer, I have been lucky this year after deciding to not sub anymore and all my customers are pretty understanding.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Any of you western guys see the new plows they have? The mvp3 looks pretty sweet. Also made a speed wing style blade


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;1615738 said:


> Any of you western guys see the new plows they have? The mvp3 looks pretty sweet. Also made a speed wing style blade


It does look nice. It'd be ideal for cell tower plowing and I'll probably get one as long as it's compatible with my current wiring harness and mount.

(I'm still holding out hope that they're going to come out with a 8611 version of the Wideout)


----------



## Polarismalibu

What's the difference between the wideout and the 8611? I love my wideout. It would be cool it they made it so the wings can scoop more and make a box.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Channel 4 is messing with me.

Their Mobile Weather Watcher Suburban is in Forest Lake.

Had to check NWS quick to make sure I wasn't missing anything.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1615749 said:


> What's the difference between the wideout and the 8611? I love my wideout. It would be cool it they made it so the wings can scoop more and make a box.


Isn't an 8611 wider? I always thought the wideout was like the 810.

Am i the only one planning on watching 4 days of hockey?? C'mon Duluth Marshall!!!


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;1615749 said:


> What's the difference between the wideout and the 8611? I love my wideout. It would be cool it they made it so the wings can scoop more and make a box.


8611 goes from 8'6" to 11'



SSS Inc.;1615757 said:


> Isn't an 8611 wider? I always thought the wideout was like the 810.
> 
> Am i the only one planning on watching 4 days of hockey?? C'mon Duluth Marshall!!!


Wideout is similar to a 810 but the Blizzard has a higher moldboard (31" compared to 29").

And, yes, I'm watching hockey today. Breck just took down Marshall which was not a surprise.


----------



## OC&D

BOSS LAWN;1615487 said:


> Sleep is for people who don't want to make money! payup


Like I always say--"you can sleep when you're dead."


----------



## OC&D

Polarismalibu;1615749 said:


> What's the difference between the wideout and the 8611? I love my wideout. It would be cool it they made it so the wings can scoop more and make a box.


You could always get a Sno-Way Revolution. 




To that, I say "sNO-way." There's a reason Truck Utilities carried them for a couple years and then dropped them. I saw one parked in the Menards parking lot in Midway a month or so ago. I never saw the owner but I'd have liked to ask him how he likes it. Granted, it was brandy new, so for him, it might be too early to tell.


----------



## olsonbro

Hey guys, have any of you attempted to run "shifts" with your plow drivers and operators? We have started doing a little bit of this during this season. What I mean by "shifts" is hiring multiple drivers for each truck and loader under the plan of running them 12 on 12 off during large storms. 

Its always been a tough deal during large storms to keep the guys motivated for long shifts. Everyone gets to the point that they just need to sleep. Over the years we have shortened our routes to 5hrs per crew (based on a 4" event). But even with 5 hr routes, in long duration storms we have to keep running to provide open ups on time. Most of our townhome crews started at 1am during this last storm, and ran straight through until approx 5pm the following day. A 16hr shift is not really that bad for a plow driver, but had it snowed in the north metro on Monday that would have gone to a 30hr shift in a hurry. I'm sure everyone on here has endured a 30+ hr stint in a plow truck before and its not fun. Aside from just being tired, the long shifts is where i see most of the damage to my equipment. guys get tired and start wrecking stuff!
As a trial we started hiring multiple drivers for our commercial parking lot trucks, some of the guys run overnight, and then we have others that run during the day. So far its worked pretty good in terms of the service provided to our customers. But now i'm dealing with guys that are requesting more hours per shift. 
Just wondering if any of you have tried something like this before and what the reaction was you got,

thanks


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

olsonbro;1615924 said:


> Hey guys, have any of you attempted to run "shifts" with your plow drivers and operators? We have started doing a little bit of this during this season. What I mean by "shifts" is hiring multiple drivers for each truck and loader under the plan of running them 12 on 12 off during large storms.
> 
> Its always been a tough deal during large storms to keep the guys motivated for long shifts. Everyone gets to the point that they just need to sleep. Over the years we have shortened our routes to 5hrs per crew (based on a 4" event). But even with 5 hr routes, in long duration storms we have to keep running to provide open ups on time. Most of our townhome crews started at 1am during this last storm, and ran straight through until approx 5pm the following day. A 16hr shift is not really that bad for a plow driver, but had it snowed in the north metro on Monday that would have gone to a 30hr shift in a hurry. I'm sure everyone on here has endured a 30+ hr stint in a plow truck before and its not fun. Aside from just being tired, the long shifts is where i see most of the damage to my equipment. guys get tired and start wrecking stuff!
> As a trial we started hiring multiple drivers for our commercial parking lot trucks, some of the guys run overnight, and then we have others that run during the day. So far its worked pretty good in terms of the service provided to our customers. But now i'm dealing with guys that are requesting more hours per shift.
> Just wondering if any of you have tried something like this before and what the reaction was you got,
> 
> thanks


Yes, this is what I am going to try to do next year.

If you have unemployed guys working, it's not a big deal. It's when you have workers that have a "real" job.


----------



## cbservicesllc

olsonbro;1615924 said:


> Hey guys, have any of you attempted to run "shifts" with your plow drivers and operators? We have started doing a little bit of this during this season. What I mean by "shifts" is hiring multiple drivers for each truck and loader under the plan of running them 12 on 12 off during large storms.
> 
> Its always been a tough deal during large storms to keep the guys motivated for long shifts. Everyone gets to the point that they just need to sleep. Over the years we have shortened our routes to 5hrs per crew (based on a 4" event). But even with 5 hr routes, in long duration storms we have to keep running to provide open ups on time. Most of our townhome crews started at 1am during this last storm, and ran straight through until approx 5pm the following day. A 16hr shift is not really that bad for a plow driver, but had it snowed in the north metro on Monday that would have gone to a 30hr shift in a hurry. I'm sure everyone on here has endured a 30+ hr stint in a plow truck before and its not fun. Aside from just being tired, the long shifts is where i see most of the damage to my equipment. guys get tired and start wrecking stuff!
> As a trial we started hiring multiple drivers for our commercial parking lot trucks, some of the guys run overnight, and then we have others that run during the day. So far its worked pretty good in terms of the service provided to our customers. But now i'm dealing with guys that are requesting more hours per shift.
> Just wondering if any of you have tried something like this before and what the reaction was you got,
> 
> thanks


How do you find guys that stay interested if they dont have other jobs? It just seems like if that's their only gig you might be hard pressed for reliability. As it is, my full time guys only had 30 hours Monday through today and now they have to wait for the next event. Maybe its just since I'm small that I dont see how to keep guys around....


----------



## Polarismalibu

Just read a article online about dodge, they are comparing there towing mirrors to a rack on a moose, therefore they will no longer be using horse power, it is now moose power.


----------



## TKLAWN

Polarismalibu;1616011 said:


> Just read a article online about dodge, they are comparing there towing mirrors to a rack on a moose, therefore they will no longer be using horse power, it is now moose power.


Moose power on a ram?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Regarding two shifts I would think that many employees wouldn't like it. Some guys would miss out on storms if it happened all during the day or night. Most guys that I know are looking to maximize their hours since its such an unpredictable source of income as it is. In big storms I could see giving someone a rest but those don't happen more than once or twice a year anyway(if we're lucky). I'd be curious how it works out for you though in the long run. 


Lets go St. Cloud Apollo!


----------



## ryde307

We have an extra guy or 2 to help rotate as needed. A storm like this everyone go long hours but now starts hauling for the next few nights. The guys that want hours work and any other needed guys come from other friends companies that do not do hauling and such and their guys that want extra work.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

After 60+ hours since I first headed out at 4 am Monday morning, I'm heading home.

I can barely stand the smell in the truck.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1 more apartment cleanup at 10 am tomorrow, 5 more foreclosures and 3 landfills. Screw employees!!!!


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1616068 said:


> After 60+ hours since I first headed out at 4 am Monday morning, I'm heading home.
> 
> I can barely stand the smell in the truck.


60 hrs? What all did you do when it wasnt snowing?

Edit: nvm. Saw your next post.


----------



## Ranger620

DO any of you guys do large scale landscaping. One of my customers has been asking me to bid out a rather large retining wall, If it were a small wall I would just tackel it but I would look at subing it out if any one is interested.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1616097 said:


> DO any of you guys do large scale landscaping. One of my customers has been asking me to bid out a rather large retining wall, If it were a small wall I would just tackel it but I would look at subing it out if any one is interested.


How big is it?


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1616103 said:


> How big is it?


I havent measured it so these are not exact, I would say 10'-12' tall 300'-400' long. Parking lot runs right up to the edge so need new curb, fix guard rail and replace asphalt when done. Lots to do there.
I have a feeling there going to get sticker shock. It needs to be done though at some point they wont have a choice.


----------



## BossPlow614

Where's it at? PM me. Do they realize it could be upwards of $70,000+?


----------



## Ranger620

EmJayDub;1616116 said:


> Where's it at? PM me. Do they realize it could be upwards of $70,000+?


Yes they realize its gonna be expenive. A few years ago they were quoted $34 grand to do a patch job not maybe 1/3rd of the wall


----------



## Janko78

Ranger, PM me. This is what my company specializes in. We worked on a 250,000 wall last summer in Minnetonka. 200 ton of limestone cubes. Big job took 3 months. I'd be happy to assist you with bidding it and/or advise you with anything that comes up with projects of that size because they do. Thanks, Jeff


----------



## andersman02

Thought you fellas would get a kick out of this and it would put a smile on your face after that storm. Guy hasnt moved his car since the beginning of winter and this is the only place to store most of the snow (about 2/3 the lot) on a acre lot. Its been funny slowing seeing the pile creep towards the car. Next storm it should be completely closed in :salute:


----------



## Ranger620

There Was a white mini van in the k-mart parking lot in anoka 2 years ago, at one point all you could see was the drivers window. Not sure what ever happened to it


----------



## IDST

andersman02;1616198 said:


> Thought you fellas would get a kick out of this and it would put a smile on your face after that storm. Guy hasnt moved his car since the beginning of winter and this is the only place to store most of the snow (about 2/3 the lot) on a acre lot. Its been funny slowing seeing the pile creep towards the car. Next storm it should be completely closed in :salute:


Should b able to drive right out


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;1616113 said:


> I havent measured it so these are not exact, I would say 10'-12' tall 300'-400' long. Parking lot runs right up to the edge so need new curb, fix guard rail and replace asphalt when done. Lots to do there.
> I have a feeling there going to get sticker shock. It needs to be done though at some point they wont have a choice.


Several years ago I had a bank ask for a quote to install a block wall about half that size. The manager said she had budgeted $8000 to complete the job. I told her that we could maybe purchase the block for that amount.


----------



## Drakeslayer

EmJayDub;1616116 said:


> Where's it at? PM me. Do they realize it could be upwards of $70,000+?


And that wouldn't even include removal of the old structure or any of the new curb, rail or asphalt.


----------



## IDST

Done hauling for tge night. Now to tge real world job. Cant wait for my pillow tonight


----------



## BossPlow614

Drakeslayer;1616288 said:


> And that wouldn't even include removal of the old structure or any of the new curb, rail or asphalt.


I was thinking it was a new wall. Must have read it wrong. Depending on how much removal, that could easily be $150,000.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looking at the forecast, I have 15 bags of salt left.

Now do I buy another pallet of ice melt for the freezing rain/ sleet?? Or roll the dice that mid 30's over the weekend will melt it off?

My luck I'll buy the pallet, then sit on iit all summer.

I never heard back from my bank manager yesterday after I had emailed him we were within the parameters of our agreement.

I will stop and talk with him tomorrow.


----------



## banonea

All in all not a bad storm for us. We had from 8" to 13" depending on ware you were. Only had a couple of calls but no complaints from customers. Had to make the decision to pull a guy from a truck. Great guy, known him for years and he has worked for me for the last 4 seasons but for some reason he was not up to the task this time. took him 3 hours to plow 2 sites that could have been done in half the time with twice the snow. Blew the power steering pump out of my truck, that unknown to me, ran the breaks as well:realmad:. $100.00 later, had the truck fixed, went out and started to plow again and I noticed my truck was hot. Popped the hood and see a leak by a radiator hose,:realmad: thought to myself "easy fix"...... it was cracked by the oil cooler line. NOT THINKING ( lack of sleep) went and opened the radiator cap to cool the engine down.... BOOM!!!, drained the entire engine in the parking lot. Burned my wrist bad but it should have been my face. I got lucky. I have spent 30 years working on cars, I knew better. $200.00 later, fixed and back out plowing. 

We did better than some, lot of places didn't get plowed out till late, not sure why, they are plowed by some of the bigger company's in town, they were just not on the ball. Bad for them, god for me, I know who to go bid this year


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1616393 said:


> Looking at the forecast, I have 15 bags of salt left.
> 
> Now do I buy another pallet of ice melt for the freezing rain/ sleet?? Or roll the dice that mid 30's over the weekend will melt it off?


I'm really hoping we get a salting event this weekend since I've got just over a ton of salt sitting in the back of my pickup I really want to burn up.

Looking at the forecast so far, it seems I wouldn't be out of line doing it early Saturday morning, but we'll see.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1616414 said:


> I'm really hoping we get a salting event this weekend since I've got just over a ton of salt sitting in the back of my pickup I really want to burn up.
> 
> Looking at the forecast so far, it seems I wouldn't be out of line doing it early Saturday morning, but we'll see.


We should flip flop accts for Sat. I'm closer to the ice line than you are. ThumbsUp


----------



## olsonbro

ryde307;1616067 said:


> We have an extra guy or 2 to help rotate as needed. A storm like this everyone go long hours but now starts hauling for the next few nights. The guys that want hours work and any other needed guys come from other friends companies that do not do hauling and such and their guys that want extra work.


Its a hard line to walk sometimes with the guys, I want them to get as many hours as they want, but also keep things realistic for them. It definitely doesn't work perfectly to have 2 shifts per truck, but in large storms it worked sweet. We always had a fresh driver to keep our parking lots open. 
In many ways I think having a couple (4-5) spare drivers to rotate in may be the happy medium. In stead of having 2 people for each truck, have a small group of extra guys to hop in during larger storms and give others a break. The only issue with this is that you need those 4-5 guys to know just about every property we have, so they can be effective as a replacement.

here's another question. Any of you guys keep a couple routes light, or a couple trucks with drivers with no routes? We started this year having 3 of our routes very light. Mine, our operations manager and our lawn care manager all have routes that are about 2 hours long. In a perfect storm we finish our routes quickly and can either check on other crews or help put out fires. We have had great success with this, it allows for allot of flexibility through storms. When equipment has broken during the storm we are able to shift a truck over to keep production moving while the broken equipment is being fixed. The downside is that I have 3 trucks every storm that are not producing all the time. But to me the lost production is far outweighed by the peace of mind that I can swing some firepower quickly if needed. Its saved us a few times already this winter.


----------



## Camden

olsonbro;1616482 said:


> Any of you guys keep a couple routes light, or a couple trucks with drivers with no routes?


Next year I'm going to have a truck working as a floater. I'm going to stock it with a single stage blower, walk behind spreader and a salt supply. The only job it's going to have is to help out on any accounts that are behind whether it's plowing, sidewalk clearing or deicing.

It won't really be earning its keep from a productivity standpoint but the peace of mind will be invaluable to me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1616521 said:


> Next year I'm going to have a truck working as a floater. I'm going to stock it with a single stage blower, walk behind spreader and a salt supply. The only job it's going to have is to help out on any accounts that are behind whether it's plowing, sidewalk clearing or deicing.
> 
> It won't really be earning its keep from a productivity standpoint but the peace of mind will be invaluable to me.


This is my goal as well, but will be myself in the truck.


----------



## qualitycut

So sounds like the snow is out for the weekend?


----------



## unit28

Douglas-todd-morrison-mille lacs-kanabec-stevens-pope-stearns-
benton-sherburne-isanti-chisago-lac qui parle-swift-chippewa-
kandiyohi-meeker-wright-hennepin-anoka-ramsey-washington-
yellow medicine-renville-mcleod-sibley-carver-scott-dakota-
redwood-brown-nicollet-le sueur-rice-goodhue-watonwan-blue earth-
waseca-steele-martin-faribault-freeborn-polk-barron-rusk-
st. Croix-pierce-dunn-pepin-eau claire-
1200 pm cst thu mar 7 2013

this hazardous weather outlook is for portions of central and
southern minnesota... And west central wisconsin.

.day one...this afternoon and tonight

no hazardous weather is expected at this time.

.days two through seven...friday through wednesday

freezing rain is expected to develop friday evening and continue
into saturday morning. There is the potential for up to two tenths
of an inch of ice. There is still uncertainty with how cold
surface temperatures will be as well as how long any freezing rain
will last.

Rain on saturday across southern minnesota may cause some minor
flooding...especially in urban areas. Additionally, snowmelt in
combination with the rain may lead to runoff issues. River
flooding is not expected to be an issue due to temperatures
remaining cold into early next week. 

The precipitation is expected to change to snow saturday night or
early sunday before ending by sunday evening.


----------



## qualitycut

So any snow in the metro?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1616567 said:


> So sounds like the snow is out for the weekend?


I wouldn't leave town or anything.....yet anyway. If this thing lingers around long enough we could get enough to plow. I just hope the freezing rain, if it happens, doesn't get too out of hand.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Don't worry, just picked up a pallet of ice melt. It won't drop below 32 now until next December 12.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Walking back to my truck at the store I just noticed my cutting edge on wideout snaped in half somehow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dave Dahl just said significant snow for Sunday night into Monday.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1616628 said:


> Walking back to my truck at the store I just noticed my cutting edge on wideout snaped in half somehow


Not on our plows but I have seen high strength steel snap in half and not under any great stress. Could be just a weak spot during manufacturing. Last summer we were running material through a large screening machine and one of the bars that tensions one of the screens snapped right in the middle. It looked just like a piece of wood breaking cleanly around a knot.
If there is no damage to the plow I would put my money on factory defect.

Picture's not the best but the piece in under the piano wire screen.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1616656 said:


> Dave Dahl just said significant snow for Sunday night into Monday.


Yuhas just said a few inches possible when he came on between hockey games.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I don't recall hitting anything with it, its a nice clean break right in the middle of the plow. The edge is bent back but I think I probably plowed with it like that for a while. No damage to the blade itself


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Good deal. They aren't even on the same page within the same weather department.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1616665 said:


> Good deal. They aren't even on the same page within the same weather department.


I'm starting to get concerned about the weather though. Just saw a graphic on Facebook that Boss put up and it has the low further south and us in the snow. I don't know where they pulled that from but it was interesting. This morning the NAM had us in the 8" of snow range(Didn't last long). The NAM was the most consistent leading up to the last storm. Too much could change at this point I think.

Polaris, Its hard to break something right in the middle like that. If its not too old I'd go back to the dealer.


----------



## ryde307

olsonbro;1616482 said:


> Its a hard line to walk sometimes with the guys, I want them to get as many hours as they want, but also keep things realistic for them. It definitely doesn't work perfectly to have 2 shifts per truck, but in large storms it worked sweet. We always had a fresh driver to keep our parking lots open.
> In many ways I think having a couple (4-5) spare drivers to rotate in may be the happy medium. In stead of having 2 people for each truck, have a small group of extra guys to hop in during larger storms and give others a break. The only issue with this is that you need those 4-5 guys to know just about every property we have, so they can be effective as a replacement.
> 
> here's another question. Any of you guys keep a couple routes light, or a couple trucks with drivers with no routes? We started this year having 3 of our routes very light. Mine, our operations manager and our lawn care manager all have routes that are about 2 hours long. In a perfect storm we finish our routes quickly and can either check on other crews or help put out fires. We have had great success with this, it allows for allot of flexibility through storms. When equipment has broken during the storm we are able to shift a truck over to keep production moving while the broken equipment is being fixed. The downside is that I have 3 trucks every storm that are not producing all the time. But to me the lost production is far outweighed by the peace of mind that I can swing some firepower quickly if needed. Its saved us a few times already this winter.


I drive an f150 with a spare salter in the back. I usually salt a couple lots to help out or help with walks one place or another during the night while checking on things.
Another guy then has a 2hr route and a fuel tank to fuel skids and help where needed.

this storm a main guy was out of town but I covered for him so it was not a big deal. Other storms the 2 of us that are "extra" have been needed and made a huge difference.

A year ago we wanted max productivity out of all equipment and trucks had to big of routes and not enough time with anything over 4 inches or at bad times.
It sucked and we almost lost some large accounts. I said I would never do that again and have made sure to have extra since then. The piece of mind and less stress is beyond worth it.


----------



## unit28

Im still on spring break woth the family
Havnt checked all the facts but itll xepend on the axis. Sat snpw will be ll north after the axis turn the downslope seema south on sunday


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS had bumped me to 1-3" for Saturday now, less than 1" Sat. night.

Edit: NWS has everyone at 1-3".


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1616723 said:


> NWS had bumped me to 1-3" for Saturday now, less than 1" Sat. night.


Winter storm watch just west of the metro as well. Heard on the weather radio 3-6" possible for that area. I bet it continues to change. They have me at no less than three "less than one inch" mentions between Friday night, Saturday, Saturday night. So I guess that is less than 3".

If the change to all snow is around midnight, and you believe the NAM....the metro could see 2-3" after midnight Saturday.

Edit: The NAM has 3.5" at the airport after midnight.


----------



## BossPlow614

The one weekend I plan to head out of town on Sunday for a family get-together in remembrance/celebration of my Great Grandma, it snows. I'll take it and the money that comes along with it but I'm still kinda bummed as I don't get to see that side of the family much more than once per year.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I texted my guys, 8 of them. 2 said they will be out of town, 1 said do you need me, 2 said "k".

I haven't heard from the other 3.

After this last storm, I need to dump at least 1/2 of my crew, but I don't want to go through showing properties and training for what could be 2 storms.

I also don't think I can handle 4+ more storms mentally with the guys that I have.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's going to be a late late late spring.

Just got a call from my Minneapolis property.... thought "what now".

If you see someone blowing snow off a roof on Washington Ave., they want to open the roof top patio.


----------



## BossPlow614

I think I'll wait until Saturday or Monday to send out my renewal letters for landscape maintenance to the existing clients, if I send them out tomorrow, they'll get them Saturday when it's snowing/raining/whatever and they won't want to think about spring.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1616723 said:


> NWS had bumped me to 1-3" for Saturday now, less than 1" Sat. night.
> 
> Edit: NWS has everyone at 1-3".


not sure how that's going to pan out. as the cold front moves in later, T

The Sat night forecast starts out as freezing rain. So not to sure that the daytime is going to accumulate on the blacktop. Pretty sure they'll be changing that

Also when I moved here from TX, I started out woking for Gabbert. I started spraying in April when it was 40*
I was thinking I was going to freeze to death becausae back home it was already in the 90's


----------



## TKLAWN

Ken queerlow says .5 inch total for the weekend. Mostly rain but of course they aren't sure.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I just saw a van with those little home owner plows on it with a winch. I wonder how long that will last.


----------



## cbservicesllc

EmJayDub;1616770 said:


> I think I'll wait until Saturday or Monday to send out my renewal letters for landscape maintenance to the existing clients, if I send them out tomorrow, they'll get them Saturday when it's snowing/raining/whatever and they won't want to think about spring.


At this point I'm waiting another week or so... not much thought of lawns as we sit with over a foot of snowpack... We'll be lucky to get into any lawns April 1 at this point.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I received an email for irrigation start up pricing. People are thinking.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1616860 said:


> At this point I'm waiting another week or so... not much thought of lawns as we sit with over a foot of snowpack... We'll be lucky to get into any lawns May 1 at this point.


I.corrected your date for you.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1616857 said:


> I just saw a van with those little home owner plows on it with a winch. I wonder how long that will last.


We call them a ertel, just like the real thing, only smaller. ....


----------



## banonea

unit28;1616826 said:


> not sure how that's going to pan out. as the cold front moves in later, T
> 
> The Sat night forecast starts out as freezing rain. So not to sure that the daytime is going to accumulate on the blacktop. Pretty sure they'll be changing that
> 
> Also when I moved here from TX, I started out woking for Gabbert. I started spraying in April when it was 40*
> I was thinking I was going to freeze to death becausae back home it was already in the 90's


Dose it look like rochester will get anything other than rain?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1616884 said:


> We call them a ertel, just like the real thing, only smaller. ....


Ever sell that salter?


----------



## banonea

Still have it for sale, still interested?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Yes. I know I'm busy Saturday and not sure what the weather will bring Sunday. If it wasn't for the weather issue I'd be free


----------



## banonea

What are you doing tomorrow, I am open all day... till 9:00, the sander is here at my house. ...


----------



## SSS Inc.

"ADVISORY-LEVEL ICING
AND/OR SNOWFALL LOOKS POSSIBLE JUST EAST OF WHERE THE WATCH IS
CURRENTLY DELINEATED SO ADDITIONAL SUPPLEMENTAL PRODUCTS MAY BE
ISSUED DURING LATER PRODUCT PACKAGES TO ADDRESS THESE ISSUES."

Hmmm... I might be alone but I think it would be funny to go above average for this seasons snow. Especially since most of us had our doubts after a few weeks into January. After this weekend and possibly midweek I think we will be done. Then we can all enjoy about five slow weeks of melting. :laughing:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1616906 said:


> What are you doing tomorrow, I am open all day... till 9:00, the sander is here at my house. ...


Busy in the am and have to get bills sent out. Semi busy in the afternoon.


----------



## banonea

I am open pretty much all day. If you are realy interested, I will bring it to Owatonna and meet you so you can see it work if that works for you, I just need to know what time is best.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I'll let you know. I'm by claremont so its even closer. My new plow guy lives in roch


----------



## banonea

Cool let me know


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1616860 said:


> At this point I'm waiting another week or so... not much thought of lawns as we sit with over a foot of snowpack... We'll be lucky to get into any lawns April 1 at this point.


That's what I'm thinking. I just may send some out to the clients that like to get things squared away as soon as possible. But all the letters are printed with today's date on them, oh well.

As for sitting for 5 slow weeks while waiting for the snow to melt, I hope you're wrong, these days with nothing to do drive me nuts!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

EmJayDub;1616965 said:


> That's what I'm thinking. I just may send some out to the clients that like to get things squared away as soon as possible. But all the letters are printed with today's date on them, oh well.
> 
> As for sitting for 5 slow weeks while waiting for the snow to melt, I hope you're wrong, these days with nothing to do drive me nuts!!!!


What do you think will happen when it snows 30+" in the last 5 weeks and temps stay at 30??

No offense but at this stage of the year you can't hope for bigger snowfalls.

All they are doing is insulating that 12" of frozen slop from last December from melting.

I have 6' snowbanks in my yard. Even if we had 2 weeks of 50, it'll take another 2-3 weeks before it would be dry enough to do cleanups, not to mention get the ground warmed up enough for the landscape to start growing.

This last 9" put spring off another 2 weeks.


----------



## SSS Inc.

EmJayDub;1616965 said:


> As for sitting for 5 slow weeks while waiting for the snow to melt, I hope you're wrong, these days with nothing to do drive me nuts!!!!


It will most likely be worse for me being that we work on parking lots sweeping and paving. I know some of these big piles are not going to go anywhere too fast. You might see grass a little earlier but I don't see the 70's like we had last year.


----------



## OC&D

EmJayDub;1616965 said:


> As for sitting for 5 slow weeks while waiting for the snow to melt, I hope you're wrong, these days with nothing to do drive me nuts!!!!


If you get bored, I have plenty to do.....re-side my garage, tuck point my porch foundation, clean out my basement, hang pictures and stuff for wifey. Just let me know, after one day around here I'm sure you will have no trouble finding stuff of your own to do. :laughing:

I miss the days I could just bum around and do little to nothing. Nowadays, if I sit and play a game or whatever, I feel guilty because there's other stuff I could or should be doing.

All that said, and back on topic, I'm hoping for freezing rain and sleet followed by 2.5" of snow this weekend. I'll salt everything, then go back and plow it, and maybe salt it again for good measure. A few extra pennies for the shoe would sure be nice before we're all done.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Here's what I ended up doing this afternoon for one of my properties in Minneapolis.

Didn't realize I'd be blowing snow as high as the Homerun Porch at Target Field (in the background).


----------



## djagusch

This storm will be about surface temps. If a inch comes Friday night most of it should melt on contact. Saturday most should wash away. Sat night I hope a inch melts off.


----------



## BossPlow614

OC&D;1616999 said:


> If you get bored, I have plenty to do.....re-side my garage, tuck point my porch foundation, clean out my basement, hang pictures and stuff for wifey. Just let me know, after one day around here I'm sure you will have no trouble finding stuff of your own to do. :laughing:
> 
> I miss the days I could just bum around and do little to nothing. Nowadays, if I sit and play a game or whatever, I feel guilty because there's other stuff I could or should be doing.
> 
> All that said, and back on topic, I'm hoping for freezing rain and sleet followed by 2.5" of snow this weekend. I'll salt everything, then go back and plow it, and maybe salt it again for good measure. A few extra pennies for the shoe would sure be nice before we're all done.


I think I will pass on helping you around the house :laughing: 
If I do sit around and play xbox or w/e, watch tv, during the day I feel like I'm wasting time that could be spent doing something business related but just about everything is handled except new proposals & awaiting my EDDM postcards. 
A freezing rain event followed by 2" of snow wouldn't be too bad I suppose. Since spring wont be here soon anyway.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1617025 said:


> Here's what I ended up doing this afternoon for one of my properties in Minneapolis.
> 
> Didn't realize I'd be blowing snow as high as the Homerun Porch at Target Field (in the background).


Was it chilly up there with the wind being as you're a hundred plus ft up?

I'm pretty sure my aunt & uncle live in that blue/gray condo building between there and target field.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1616976 said:


> What do you think will happen when it snows 30+" in the last 5 weeks and temps stay at 30??
> 
> No offense but at this stage of the year you can't hope for bigger snowfalls.
> 
> All they are doing is insulating that 12" of frozen slop from last December from melting.
> 
> I have 6' snowbanks in my yard. Even if we had 2 weeks of 50, it'll take another 2-3 weeks before it would be dry enough to do cleanups, not to mention get the ground warmed up enough for the landscape to start growing.
> 
> This last 9" put spring off another 2 weeks.


I used the skid steer to blow off my front yard again. Its half dirt showing already. When we get 1 week in the 50's irrigation is going in and going to use the time for training the guys on it more. The bad part is it will be installed but ill need to wait for the black dirt and sod farms to open/unthaw.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1616874 said:


> I received an email for irrigation start up pricing. People are thinking.


I just got a request for a sprinkler install; so I guess it's not so crazy.



LwnmwrMan22;1616875 said:


> I.corrected your date for you.


Thanks, much appreciated, I think I'm starting to agree. It's going to be quite a difference this year trying to get lawn maintenance and sprinklers started...


----------



## unit28

banonea;1616885 said:


> Dose it look like rochester will get anything other than rain?


from what I saw earlier both you all and 4x4 should, and with chances of some convective energy. NW on Sat, and SE Sat night. still don't see much for Sunday other than light flurries after the top spins out.

Pretty sure the NAM has trended in line with the GFS.
And the W WI side is now showing potential as the axis is NE near Duluth of farther. Two systems again but they don't really gel until after the main {high} qpf is past. 
The 500mb vorticity really shows the path pretty good.


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;1617044 said:


> I just got a request for a sprinkler install; so I guess it's not so crazy.
> 
> Thanks, much appreciated, I think I'm starting to agree. It's going to be quite a difference this year trying to get lawn maintenance and sprinklers started...


Heck I still have some I have on tap to install. 
I usually get HOA's trying to get bidding in this time of year for maintenance budgets.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It actually wasn't windy on the patio. If they would have called this morning, the 1" of hardpack at the bottom would have been melted off by the time I did it this afternoon.

I'm now working on them to let my guys do this each time it snows. Sounds like it should be a go.


----------



## Polarismalibu

People are thinking spring. I had a couple calls for mowing today and one for a patio. They know its not to far off


----------



## SSS Inc.

What a hockey game!! Tied up 1 to 1, almost time for OT.


----------



## Camden

That announcers voice is shot. It's hard to listen to.

Edit: Game over, Wayzata comes from behind in the last 1:30 to win it in OT


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1617085 said:


> That announcers voice is shot. It's hard to listen to.
> 
> Edit: Game over, Wayzata comes from behind in the last 1:30 to win it in OT


That's Wally Shaver isn't it? I was hoping Lou Nanne would just take over. I was also hoping for 7 overtimes. Best game I ever saw in person was 1996 when it went until 1:30 or something with six overtimes.


----------



## Camden

Apple Valley won that game I believe.


----------



## justinsp

Polarismalibu;1617049 said:


> People are thinking spring. I had a couple calls for mowing today and one for a patio. They know its not to far off


Agreed, People are getting ready for spring. They hate this late season snowfall just as much as I do. I have most of my renewals back already and the one that dont send it never do. I either just show up come spring time or give them a call on the phone to confirm. Have done 6 new lawn maint. bids over the past 3 weeks. Had 1 guy call me tuesday morning at 730 right in the middle of the storm. "hey, lets talk lawn care. What can you do for me?" :realmad: Really? right in the middle of a snow storm? Ok, yes, I can help you with that.

EmJay, send your renewals. If they were happy with your work, they will resign no matter what time of year. If you wait the customer might not return it to you right away and there you sit on April 10th wondering who is still going to sign up.


----------



## justinsp

Hey Rochester guys,

Found this on craigslist. 14 account snow business for Sale with truck/plow

http://rmn.craigslist.org/bfs/3664717791.html


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like the snow forecast has changed once again.


----------



## SnowGuy73

justinsp;1617127 said:


> Hey Rochester guys,
> 
> Found this on craigslist. 14 account snow business for Sale with truck/plow
> 
> http://rmn.craigslist.org/bfs/3664717791.html


I don't think he is going to get anything near his asking price for that, especially this time of year.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu has me at 5.0" of snow Saturday night and Sunday morning..... Hope not!


----------



## BossPlow614

justinsp;1617117 said:


> Agreed, People are getting ready for spring. They hate this late season snowfall just as much as I do. I have most of my renewals back already and the one that dont send it never do. I either just show up come spring time or give them a call on the phone to confirm. Have done 6 new lawn maint. bids over the past 3 weeks. Had 1 guy call me tuesday morning at 730 right in the middle of the storm. "hey, lets talk lawn care. What can you do for me?" :realmad: Really? right in the middle of a snow storm? Ok, yes, I can help you with that.
> 
> EmJay, send your renewals. If they were happy with your work, they will resign no matter what time of year. If you wait the customer might not return it to you right away and there you sit on April 10th wondering who is still going to sign up.


You do make a good point. Ill probably start sending them out, especially because the NWS forecast shows "less than half an inch of precip" on all occasions for this weekend.


----------



## PTTP08

LwnmwrMan22;1617143 said:


> Looks like the snow forecast has changed once again.


does anybody think this rain system coming in is ganna freeze? Still debating if I should pretreat my walgreen stores for a deicing. Im in the twin cities


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

AccuWeather and NWS have flip flopped. NWS has no snow (virtually) and AccuWeather for me too is 3-6".

Yesterday JohnDee had the north metro in 1-4". Now that is 80 miles west and he is in line with NWS. KSTP app doesn't have accumulations noted either.

To go with NWS terminology, AccuWeather seems to be the outlier, so we are going with a mix of KTSP, NWS and a bit of Fox 9 for this forecast.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1617185 said:


> AccuWeather and NWS have flip flopped. NWS has no snow (virtually) and AccuWeather for me too is 3-6".
> 
> Yesterday JohnDee had the north metro in 1-4". Now that is 80 miles west and he is in line with NWS. KSTP app doesn't have accumulations noted either.
> 
> To go with NWS terminology, AccuWeather seems to be the outlier, so we are going with a mix of KTSP, NWS and a bit of Fox 9 for this forecast.


Last nights NAM had me at around 4" and the GFS around 2". They keep bouncing around too. In about 30 minutes we can see if the Nam has changed again.

Camden: Yep that was Apple Valley. Great Game. Went on so long half the place was empty. My dad had given me and some buddies a ride and about 12:30 I figured I'd better go find him. I Found his truck on 7th street but he wasn't there. He ended up walking right into the game and watching about four of the overtimes. I ended up back inside watching three more as well. I wish I had a dvd of that one. Classic.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Accuweather has me at 4 total fro Saturday night into Sunday


----------



## Polarismalibu

Accuweather has me at 4 total fro Saturday night into Sunday..

Not that I trust them at all.


----------



## banonea

SnowGuy73;1617165 said:


> I don't think he is going to get anything near his asking price for that, especially this time of year.


Thanks for the info Justinsp. He wont get that in Rochester:laughing:. they must be all residential for the money he is getting for 14 accounts per push. I get that with just 1 of my per push commercial accounts.payup

SO what is it looking like for snow in Rochester? I think most of the weekend is going to be rain but I am hoping for 3" or more on sun, am I just dreaming?:whistling:


----------



## Camden

You guys don't seriously put any faith into what Accuweather says? They can't forecast yesterday's weather correctly


----------



## unit28

banonea;1617236 said:


> Thanks for the info Justinsp. He wont get that in Rochester:laughing:. they must be all residential for the money he is getting for 14 accounts per push. I get that with just 1 of my per push commercial accounts.payup
> 
> SO what is it looking like for snow in Rochester? I think most of the weekend is going to be rain but I am hoping for 3" or more on sun, am I just dreaming?:whistling:


ME...I see snow on the downslope
GFS shows a little band but the NAM shows a good band

Also the system is still pertaining to being split stream. When they gel there's going to be an axis that this will be phasing to a Southern shift Sat night. The Northern stream will shift first, then they come together, then we'll have widespread snowfall chances . The heavier snow will have already been laid down ahead of this and will be North. If the system isn't totally finished by the time the cold front hits the area, then you'll have a better chance than me. I think your at 50% Sunday. If the cold front is slower then the snow will be very light.

THE NRN STREAM UPPER VORT MAX WILL SWEEP ACROSS THE
STATE POSSIBLY PRODUCING SOME HEAVIER SNOWFALL TOTALS BUT NOTHING
COMPARED TO UPSTREAM. THE ENTIRE SPLIT FLOW OR PHASED AMPLIFIED
UPPER TROUGH AXIS WILL CONTINUE TO SLIDE DOWNSTREAM ON SUN AND
THIS COULD YIELD SOME BRIEF SNOWFALL ACROSS WI INTO NRN MI AND
EVEN DOWN ACROSS KS INTO WRN MO BEFORE THE ENTIRE PRECIP SHIELD
SLIDES TO THE OH TO LWR MS VLY.


----------



## SSS Inc.

The newest Nam bumped up the totals after midnight tomorrow right across the metro. I guess I better fix my plow just in case. Off to stonebrooke.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I guess I better go get a new cutting edge just in case. I got to thinking with a new edge on there the wings probably won't even touch the ground.


----------



## qualitycut

Yea I have had a weird rattle on my blizzard I finally found out the problem. The center bolt head on one if the wing cutting edges sheered off and didn't fall out.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1617192 said:


> Last nights NAM had me at around 4" and the GFS around 2". They keep bouncing around too. In about 30 minutes we can see if the Nam has changed again.
> 
> Camden: Yep that was Apple Valley. Great Game. Went on so long half the place was empty. My dad had given me and some buddies a ride and about 12:30 I figured I'd better go find him. I Found his truck on 7th street but he wasn't there. He ended up walking right into the game and watching about four of the overtimes. I ended up back inside watching three more as well. I wish I had a dvd of that one. Classic.


I turned on the game last night, long enough to only see the winning goal...bummer for me.


----------



## unit28

Camden;1617238 said:


> You guys don't seriously put any faith into what Accuweather says? They can't forecast yesterday's weather correctly


I've seen Keith on fox9 slacking off quit a bit. Since they are sponserd Accu Pro's, I find myself watching less of their team.


----------



## banonea

unit28;1617249 said:


> ME...I see snow on the downslope
> GFS shows a little band but the NAM shows a good band
> 
> Also the system is still pertaining to being split stream. When they gel there's going to be an axis that this will be phasing to a Southern shift Sat night. The Northern stream will shift first, then they come together, then we'll have widespread snowfall chances . The heavier snow will have already been laid down ahead of this and will be North. If the system isn't totally finished by the time the cold front hits the area, then you'll have a better chance than me. I think your at 50% Sunday. If the cold front is slower then the snow will be very light.
> 
> THE NRN STREAM UPPER VORT MAX WILL SWEEP ACROSS THE
> STATE POSSIBLY PRODUCING SOME HEAVIER SNOWFALL TOTALS BUT NOTHING
> COMPARED TO UPSTREAM. THE ENTIRE SPLIT FLOW OR PHASED AMPLIFIED
> UPPER TROUGH AXIS WILL CONTINUE TO SLIDE DOWNSTREAM ON SUN AND
> THIS COULD YIELD SOME BRIEF SNOWFALL ACROSS WI INTO NRN MI AND
> EVEN DOWN ACROSS KS INTO WRN MO BEFORE THE ENTIRE PRECIP SHIELD
> SLIDES TO THE OH TO LWR MS VLY.


Cool, I will take 50% over nothing. I hope it doesn't loose it all before it get's to meThumbs Up


----------



## TKLAWN

unit28;1617267 said:


> I've seen Keith on fox9 slacking off quit a bit. Since they are sponserd Accu Pro's, I find myself watching less of their team.


Yeah the forecast for me is strange. They have 3-6 inches forecasted, but then they have a total of 2.5 inches. Why their forecast is way different I don't know.


----------



## unit28

TKLAWN;1617278 said:



> Yeah the forecast for me is strange. They have 3-6 inches forecasted, but then they have a total of 2.5 inches. Why their forecast is way different I don't know.


I 'll watch Frasier, he seems to have a knack for weather. I just wish Tom would leave him alone on the weekends. Frasier has experience out of Alaska I think

He sometimes has a problem though trying to hard, and Tom will always give him a rough time. One of these days I suspect a fist fight will break out on the set.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1617185 said:


> AccuWeather seems to be the outlier, so we are going with a mix of KTSP, NWS and UNIT28 plus a bit of Fox 9 for this forecast.


there we go ...I fixed it for you
:laughing:


----------



## Green Grass

unit28;1617290 said:


> I 'll watch Frasier, he seems to have a knack for weather. I just wish Tom would leave him alone on the weekends. Frasier has experience out of Alaska I think
> 
> He sometimes has a problem though trying to hard, and Tom will always give him a rough time. One of these days I suspect a fist fight will break out on the set.


That I would watch!


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1617278 said:


> Yeah the forecast for me is strange. They have 3-6 inches forecasted, but then they have a total of 2.5 inches. Why their forecast is way different I don't know.


I have the same forecast from them.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1617292 said:


> there we go ...I fixed it for you
> :laughing:


Excellent!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1617254 said:


> I guess I better go get a new cutting edge just in case. I got to thinking with a new edge on there the wings probably won't even touch the ground.


If you've got enough bolts on both sides of the break I wouldn't think it would be a problem to go with it.

**Nevermind, I suppose if you snag something, especially back dragging, you could have a problem.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1617328 said:


> I have the same forecast from them.


Click on Saturday (for Sat night) and Sunday. I have 2.45 and 2.55 for a total of 5".

********Unit: Turn on hockey. Its a great game.


----------



## qualitycut

Yea great game I'm going to tonights games


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS has stretched the storm out a bit for my local forecast. Now snow likely, mainly before 7 am Monday morning, where before everything was said to be wrapped up by Sunday evening.

I swear. If it snows yet another Monday morning........


----------



## unit28

DARN IT.. I think I hear crickets now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Per NWS's latest discussion.... is this what Accu sees??

WILL BRING MODERATE SNOW ACCUMULATIONS.

y Skywarn™



YET ANOTHER FRONTOGENETIC SNOW BAND MAY SET UP ACROSS SRN/ERN MN AND

more....

WRN WI SATURDAY NIGHT AND SUNDAY MORNING. STILL ASSESSING THIS...BUT

Education/Outreach

SEVERAL INCHES ARE POSSIBLE IN THOSE LOCATIONS. MORE DETAILS

Information Information Center

FORTHCOMING WITH THE PACKAGE ISSUANCE.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1617348 said:


> Click on Saturday (for Sat night) and Sunday. I have 2.45 and 2.55 for a total of 5".
> 
> ********Unit: Turn on hockey. Its a great game.


Thanks,
grandkids just left, Hope it don't snow to much but we sho need something

BTW I'm seeing alot of buckling and pot holes in the road now. Prolly won't be long before I see something as large as a trash can lid I can fall into.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1617350 said:


> Yea great game I'm going to tonights games


You should get some good games tonight.

**Overtime**. Of course I have to leave in 15 minutes to kid my daughter at school.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1617356 said:


> Per NWS's latest discussion.... is this what Accu sees??
> 
> WILL BRING MODERATE SNOW ACCUMULATIONS.
> 
> y Skywarn™
> 
> YET ANOTHER FRONTOGENETIC SNOW BAND MAY SET UP ACROSS SRN/ERN MN AND
> 
> more....
> 
> WRN WI SATURDAY NIGHT AND SUNDAY MORNING. STILL ASSESSING THIS...BUT
> 
> Education/Outreach
> 
> SEVERAL INCHES ARE POSSIBLE IN THOSE LOCATIONS. MORE DETAILS
> 
> Information Information Center
> 
> FORTHCOMING WITH THE PACKAGE ISSUANCE.


the storm track is what's wigwagging. The precip is there, but the main impact of the low
might slow down, the high pressure/cold front might catch up.

If the High pressure catches up it means our chances for Tue will go up.
If the high pressure slows down then the Tue snow chances will be favorable North....again.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1617356 said:


> Per NWS's latest discussion.... is this what Accu sees??


Pretty sure the NAM has been showing this band for a while and its rather slender but its there. GFS has too but as mentioned not as pronounced.

***********Winter weather advisory!!!! How did I miss that?


----------



## unit28

what we need is a stronger NW wind. The isentropic lift would be awesome if we could get about 20mph. Lift up some cold air and let it fall at a higher rate I think there's more than one chance at TS. Maybe both Sat afternoon and Sun AM

here's a pic of the NAM yesterday at the 500MB level. Really shows the split just before the phasing occures.


----------



## Camden

Go H-town!


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1617362 said:


> Pretty sure the NAM has been showing this band for a while and its rather slender but its there. GFS has too but as mentioned not as pronounced.
> 
> ***********Winter weather advisory!!!! How did I miss that?


myself, I havn't seen the band unitl yesterday. The tracks I've been looking at,
were being pronounced as a split system. With a southward divergence on the backside.

Going back and reading a few other forecasts, the downslope was the main consensus. 
I myself don't remember the band setting up as it did in yesterday's run. If it were, I think the mention of South East would have been the consensus instead of just a chance for the metro. The mention of the metro having a chance is what I remember being talked about. 
...eh, let it snow


----------



## banonea

unit28;1617369 said:


> myself, I havn't seen the band unitl yesterday. The tracks I've been looking at,
> were being pronounced as a split system. With a southward divergence on the backside.
> 
> Going back and reading a few other forecasts, the downslope was the main consensus.
> I myself don't remember the band setting up as it did in yesterday's run. If it were, I think the mention of South East would have been the consensus instead of just a chance for the metro. The mention of the metro having a chance is what I remember being talked about.
> ...eh, let it snow


I like the words " South East" That means me, yes?:yow!:


----------



## qualitycut

Sss missing a penalty shot


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yes ban, the snow should redevelop over SE (Rochester) MN.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1617375 said:


> Sss missing a penalty shot


I found it on the radio 106.1 fm Picked up the kid and told her to run into the house. Saw him miss. I've got $5 on Hermantown but I want it to go for another 2 overtimes. I like when they are so tired they can hardly skate.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1617377 said:


> Yes ban, the snow should redevelop over SE (Rochester) MN.


that's what I been thinking for a few days.

Also not sure if my wording came out accordingly at SSS
I'm just saying it may have been on the scope but I didn't see such a band till yesterday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

We're under a winter weather advisory now........


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1617377 said:


> Yes ban, the snow should redevelop over SE (Rochester) MN.


yea me!!!!!!!:yow!urplebou:redbounce:
payup


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1617393 said:


> yea me!!!!!!!:yow!urplebou:redbounce:
> payup


Just watched the news and your in rain most of the time with snow late


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1617394 said:


> Just watched the news and your in rain most of the time with snow late


As long as I get 2" or more I can plow all my accounts.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1617380 said:


> that's what I been thinking for a few days.
> 
> Also not sure if my wording came out accordingly at SSS
> I'm just saying it may have been on the scope but I didn't see such a band till yesterday.


Oh Yeah!!! I recollect seeing it on the NAM but it didn't cover that timeframe until Wednesday Night. So it hasn't been a week or anything so I can't argue with ya.......Jerk:laughing: Somewhere I found a place to look up archived runs but I can't find it. I would like to find it though. It would be interesting to see which models were spot on for the bigger storms.

East Grand Forks.wesport


----------



## Janko78

All I gotta say is "GO WAYZATA" !!


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1617402 said:


> Oh Yeah!!! I recollect seeing it on the NAM but it didn't cover that timeframe until Wednesday Night. So it hasn't been a week or anything so I can't argue with ya.......Jerk:laughing: Somewhere I found a place to look up archived runs but I can't find it. I would like to find it though. It would be interesting to see which models were spot on for the bigger storms.
> 
> East Grand Forks.wesport


I have a couple ...one is out of Iowa...you need it?payup lol
give me a sec...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dahl just said most of the moisture will be gone by the time it changes to snow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1617406 said:


> I have a couple ...one is out of Iowa...you need it?payup lol
> give me a sec...


I found one with totals but not a map. Thanks for the offer though. 

If I was a betting man I'd bet that nobody will be able to pin this storm down closer than 75 miles either direction.


----------



## unit28

this one that is close, you can throw the dates in to retrieve archived radar
http://mesonet.agron.iastate.edu/current/mcview.phtml


----------



## cbservicesllc

Janko78;1617403 said:


> All I gotta say is "GO WAYZATA" !!


Jeff, no one likes wayzata except people that went to wayzata...


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1617414 said:


> Jeff, no one likes wayzata except people that went to wayzata...


Well said. Same goes for Edina. My worst nightmare would be Edina vs. Wayzata in the Championship.  Could happen.


----------



## Janko78

Trojans all the way this year baby!!! Chris, don't just because Maple Grove didn't make it! HA HA HA. It's been a long time since we've made it to the state tourney! 

On a side note (since some of us have nothing to do for 5 weeks while the snow melts) LOL :laughing: Sorry Matt! Am I gonna have to plow anything in the metro this weekend or maybe just lay some salt down? Unit28 or SSS???


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1617410 said:


> I found one with totals but not a map. Thanks for the offer though.
> 
> If I was a betting man I'd bet that nobody will be able to pin this storm down closer than 75 miles either direction.


Do you know that the acronym about the 64000 dollar question originally came from Lewis Fry Richardson? Back in 1910 or something...He was A meterologist who said it would take 64000 people working simultaniously to predict the weather in real time. The people who originally used to do something like that were called computers a better word for computationalists.

Anyway, I think I could come close if I really used the technology available to the private secotor, er hobbiest. I don't think I could try without putting alot of organization into what I have on tap though. There's some pretty detailed codesthat some computers have to go through to put forth a track estimate. Some of the newer computers are very detailed and used in Universities. The biggest fastest computer that I link is out of Wyoming.
Another good university is out of WI.

But yeah, I think I could if I had the time


----------



## BossPlow614

Where are you guys seeing the snow in the forecast? Nws has shown "less than half inch" for tonight, tmrw & tmrw night. 

On a side note, just got done with my pesticide exam. Passed the turf & ornamentals but failed the core, missed by 4 points. Pretty good for not studying I'd say. Most questions that I didn't know had to do with the labeling text. Heading back Monday morning to get that squared away.


----------



## AuroraMSP

Tomorrow will feature rain and it will move into the MSP metro 2am. Some of this rain will freeze early in the early AM until surface temps warm about 32. This should occur around 7am. There is potential for heavy rains in excess of 1" over much of MN including the metro.

Colder air moves in after 10pm and any precipitation at that time should start changing over to snow. However, the confidence level in this occurring is low.

Hopefully the 00z model data will shed some more light on a potential snow for Sunday AM. I expect to have that data in by late evening.

--Novak Report (3pm)


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS just posted 1-2" for Minneapolis, 1-3" everywhere east of there in the metro for tomorrow night.


----------



## BossPlow614

I would be happy with some salting and an inch of rain, it'll definitely get rid of the snow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1617461 said:


> NWS just posted 1-2" for Minneapolis, 1-3" everywhere east of there in the metro for tomorrow night.


Bam. Everything has been hitting my little area this year so this should be no different. payup

They got me at 1-3 Saturday night and 1-2 on Sunday. 2-5"


----------



## andersman02

EmJayDub;1617438 said:


> Where are you guys seeing the snow in the forecast? Nws has shown "less than half inch" for tonight, tmrw & tmrw night.
> 
> On a side note, just got done with my pesticide exam. Passed the turf & ornamentals but failed the core, missed by 4 points. Pretty good for not studying I'd say. Most questions that I didn't know had to do with the labeling text. Heading back Monday morning to get that squared away.


nice, i was thinking of getting my applicators to help in spring but that has been pushed back. Got MNLA certified now getting ready to take my CDL. Anyone got any tips on what i should do to study for the CDL?


----------



## unit28

On the story I was going to tell a few weeks ago...

I had a lawn customer out of Bethel who was a programmer for one of the high end companies called Unisys. They're basically avaiation oriented. She worked on their main frames programming codes. you can find forecasts models on the left sidebar of their website http://weather.unisys.com/

She later became a flight instructor, built her own company for simi flight training and was one of only 600 chief flight instructors world wide. She owned a nice plane and flew like a madman.
I guess she learned from her pops who was USAF pilot.

Her other hobby was raising and training sled dogs. Her backyard had a nice 20 team kennel.

Ironically like me, she was born and raised in Tx.

But the one thing that was unique, was every year during inclimate weather I would have to pass her yard up for that week. And every year she would complain and threaten to get someone else. This past year, same thing, I had to pass her yard up, she complained again, But soon the following week she came outside, very week, frail and arthritic she said she was sorry about complaining and knew I did my best and always made the lawn look good.

She passed on a week later.
I went ahead and finished out the last few weeks of the season and fall clean up. 
I didn't receive final payment so to speak, but in a sense I did.

I guess what I want to say is don't let others get you down, it'll always come out in the wash
how well you do. And like I say, always do your best.

Here's one of her experiences she shared online about her flying trip out to Alaska.
for anyone that likes flying, this is a good read. http://www.seizethesky.com/alaskan/forward.htm

sorry it's not really weather related
but y'all could use the Unisys link for forecasts if wanted
thanks for reading


----------



## ryde307

andersman02;1617476 said:


> nice, i was thinking of getting my applicators to help in spring but that has been pushed back. Got MNLA certified now getting ready to take my CDL. Anyone got any tips on what i should do to study for the CDL?


Study your pretrip. When doing the hands on touch everything. if you think you did do it again. name everything touch it and point. More is better.


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1617493 said:


> Study your pretrip. When doing the hands on touch everything. if you think you did do it again. name everything touch it and point. More is better.


Bring the pre-trip list with you. Last I checked they allow you to bring it along. and like Ryde said go through everything with lots of touching and pointing. Thumbs Up And don't go to the one in Eagan. If you do try to avoid the crazy lady they have. Pretty sure she fails everyone. 
Man I'm glad I got mine 15 or so years ago.


----------



## ryde307

Yes you can bring the list. 4 of us took it last spring. I was last and learned from everyone ahead of me so I passed all the rest failed. Biggest was actually touching and point to things. List everything your looking for. Leaks breaks cracks anything abnormal. pretty much say that for anything. Don't just say looking for issues.


----------



## OC&D

Polarismalibu;1617254 said:


> I guess I better go get a new cutting edge just in case. I got to thinking with a new edge on there the wings probably won't even touch the ground.


I would just grind out a V and weld it up while it's on the plow. If you're worried about it you could probably lap another piece of steel over it and lap weld that as well. For what they get for those cutting edges I would fix it before I replaced it.


----------



## banonea

Sounds like governor Dayton has scrached the sales tax proposal due to complaints from business owners. I believe that would scratch the sales tax on snow plowing.


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1617562 said:


> Sounds like governor Dayton has scrached the sales tax proposal due to complaints from business owners. I believe that would scratch the sales tax on snow plowing.


Glad my former coach has a little common sense.


----------



## BossPlow614

Jerrid on Kare11 said it'll be a "couple slushy inches" by Sunday afternoon. If that happens, PD will be living his dream.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1617414 said:


> Jeff, no one likes wayzata except people that went to wayzata...


I played for osseo. Maple Grove and Wayzata are no good to me.


----------



## Janko78

Edina might get upset by Duluth East! I was hoping for a Classic Lake title game!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Janko78;1617645 said:


> Edina might get upset by Duluth East! I was hoping for a Classic Lake title game!!


I predict Overtime


----------



## Janko78

Edina scores!! 1-1


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea;1617562 said:


> Sounds like governor Dayton has scrached the sales tax proposal due to complaints from business owners. I believe that would scratch the sales tax on snow plowing.


Great, now if we can get them to figure out the mess that is green industry sales tax we'd really be cooking!


----------



## qualitycut

That had to be one of the worst games I have seen in a while Duluths passing was horrid and Edina got two goals from it.


----------



## CityGuy

If anyone else like me used turbo tax to prepare your taxes chek out ch5 website. There are state problems with the software. Guess I need to call intuit tomorrow as I already filed and got my return deposited in my account.


----------



## Janko78

Did anyone make it to the grand opening of Popeyes Chicken in Brooklyn Park today?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Janko78;1617696 said:


> Did anyone make it to the grand opening of Popeyes Chicken in Brooklyn Park today?


Must be a slow news day...


----------



## andersman02

Janko78;1617696 said:


> Did anyone make it to the grand opening of Popeyes Chicken in Brooklyn Park today?


Im not really near there but theres a popeyes openning in bloomington right by the office. Hopefully better then KFC


----------



## Polarismalibu

Janko78;1617696 said:


> Did anyone make it to the grand opening of Popeyes Chicken in Brooklyn Park today?


Have fun sitting in lane for hours. I had to drive threw a maze in cubs parking lot just to get to the bank


----------



## Janko78

Is anyone salting tonight? Looks like it'll be mostly rain for metro


----------



## hummer81

LwnmwrMan22;1613718 said:


> Don't let Hummer see you're complaining about a customer calling.
> 
> Did the sidewalks downtown Minneapolis.
> 
> After 1.5 hours they are slowly turning white again after salting.


No. Everyone has something to complain about. Better to do it on here than around the family. It just gets to a point were you could start a new thread. Maybe a  and hug thread would help.


----------



## SSS Inc.

andersman02;1617700 said:


> Im not really near there but theres a popeyes openning in bloomington right by the office. Hopefully better then KFC


Where's it going in Bloomington? There's been one on lake street for years.(never tried it though).

***Never mind. It finally clicked that it is the old KFC building on Lyndale. I just drove by the thing yesterday. All I saw was the P and wondered what the heck that was. And they haven't plowed recently.


----------



## Janko78

Wayzata up 1-0!!!


----------



## Martinson9

Popeye's has amazing chicken. I head down to Lake Street a couple times per year. Supposedly going to get one in Hopkins. That's cost me 10 pounds.

Please don't snow tomorrow night. I cry Uncle.


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1617715 said:


> Where's it going in Bloomington? There's been one on lake street for years.(never tried it though).


I remember a couple years back, some hood chick yelled "I took a taxi here from Burnsville for this chicken!" or something like that back when Popeye's gave away free chicken but that location did not as the franchise owner didn't want to. :laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

EmJayDub;1617722 said:


> I remember a couple years back, some hood chick yelled "I took a taxi here from Burnsville for this chicken!" or something like that back when Popeye's gave away free chicken but that location did not as the franchise owner didn't want to. :laughing:


That's funny. What people won't do for free stuff.


----------



## TKLAWN

EmJayDub;1617722 said:


> I remember a couple years back, some hood chick yelled "I took a taxi here from Burnsville for this chicken!" or something like that back when Popeye's gave away free chicken but that location did not as the franchise owner didn't want to. :laughing:


That turned out to be a classic kq morning show bit. She was to stupid to realize she took a $25 cab ride for $8 worth of free food.:laughing: pretty funny stuff.


----------



## Janko78

Are their biscuits any good? What we really need here is a Roy Rogers! Now that would be some good chicken


----------



## BossPlow614

It wasn't real? Either way, even my grandma makes that joke from time to time, lmao.


----------



## TKLAWN

EmJayDub;1617730 said:


> It wasn't real? Either way, even my grandma makes that joke from time to time, lmao.


Bit was wrong choice of words, just a news story they repeated and had lots of fun with. Pretty freakin funny though.


----------



## Martinson9

Actually it was a man and he yelled "I took a cab from Burnville". He said it without the S in Burnsville. They had shirts at the State Fair with that quote. I believe Tom Lyden from Ch 9 did the story.


----------



## BossPlow614

I remember the shirts, funny as hell. I just don't remember the exact quote and circumstance.


----------



## OC&D

The blob cometh.

Hmm. Should a guy put his spreader on the truck and get up at 4 AM to see what's happening? I think I better set my alarm.


----------



## waterboy

Fox 9 had a story on the Popeyes. Hmm is all I have to say. 
We pre salted a few properties that are open on weekends, everything else can wait til something happens. I think we are in for something, it is way to calm outside right now.


----------



## Polarismalibu

The radar makes it look like from st cloud and points south east will be just rain?? Or am I not seeing something?


----------



## Janko78

9 and 11 said that it's gonna be almost all rain for metro entire time until changing over early sun am for a quick 1" maybe 2" of wet slop.


----------



## RussC

Janko78;1617696 said:


> Did anyone make it to the grand opening of Popeyes Chicken in Brooklyn Park today?


There goes the neighborhood...


----------



## unit28

Janko78;1617696 said:


> Did anyone make it to the grand opening of Popeyes Chicken in Brooklyn Park today?


no,
but now that we have some louisiana based southern fried food on tap,
I'll be feeling much better about eating from mama's kitchen.

However, I do like to order me up some of their red beans and rice..... y'all


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Far north metro has mainly wet roads / parking lots.

Icy areas seem to be confined to parking areas / sidewalks on the north sides of buildings.


----------



## unit28

OC&D;1617746 said:


> The blob cometh.
> 
> Hmm. Should a guy put his spreader on the truck and get up at 4 AM to see what's happening? I think I better set my alarm.


It's raining so hard in the N Metro right now...
The blob as I watched kept getting a nice band in it before turning more wide spread.
As Djag was pointing out, watch closely at the ground temps.....
But not much chance today of ice around here....maybe lateer Sat night.
well see if the cold front catches up.


----------



## unit28

temps at the surfaces are pretty decent @ above 33 mostly


----------



## unit28

State forecast for minnesota
national weather service twin cities/chanhassen mn
447 pm cst fri mar 8 2013

...ice storm warning far west central this evening to midnight cst
saturday night...
...winter storm warning parts of central tonight through saturday
evening...
...winter weather advisory north of interstate 90 tonight through
saturday...

.tonight...cloudy. Snow far north. Freezing rain...sleet and snow
central. Rain south. Patchy fog. Lows in the lower 20s to lower 30s.
.saturday...cloudy. Snow far north. Freezing rain...sleet...and
snow central in the morning...then rain and snow central in the
afternoon. Rain south. Highs 30 to 40.
.saturday night...mostly cloudy. Snow north and central. Rain
changing to snow south. Lows 15 northwest to 30 southwest.
.sunday...partly sunny. Snow likely south...especially during the
morning. Patchy blowing snow central and south.
Highs in the lower 20s to lower 30s.
.sunday night...colder. Mostly cloudy. Lows 5 to 15 above.
.monday...mostly cloudy. Chance of snow north. Highs in the lower
20s to lower 30s.


----------



## unit28

havnt checked the averages for precip type chances but the low tracks a bit more South
Sat into Sunday.
That will give more room for the cold front to move in Sat night if it does move in sooner. bringing a better chance for longer duration of snow for me.....payup


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS flopped again. Snow is out tonight.


----------



## unit28

THIS WILL DEVELOP MORE SNOW DURING THE DAY
SUNDAY...BUT WILL AFFECT MAINLY SOUTHEAST PERIPHERY OF THE CWA. 
Bano----looking good for you still

THE
06Z GFS LIFTING THIS BOUNDARY A BIT FARTHER NORTH AND WEST...AND
THIS WILL HAVE TO BE MONITORED. WILL LEAVE SOME CHANCE POPS FOR
THIS INTO SUNDAY NIGHT.
This---- is what I'm seeing happening with the low tracking South, but I see the opened door for cold air moving in, gues they dont?

NWS info posted @ 4AM

edit...yep slippery out here,
djag.... good call on what the ground temps will actually turn out to be


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ran around with a buddy (Groundforce) and salted the north sides of our buildings. 

Heading to breakfast and wait for the forecast to change.


----------



## justinsp

Been checking lots along 169 plymouth/golden valley/new hope area and haven't run across any slick spots. Showing 34 degrees in truck since 4 am


----------



## Janko78

Seems really hit or miss! Just salted walks n lot at my **** Rapids site. Little ice on walks mostly puddles. New Brighton no ice.


----------



## TKLAWN

NWS has less than half inch for tonight and less than inch tomorrow. Looks more like all rain than anything. Bring on spring!


----------



## justinsp

TKLAWN;1617840 said:


> Bring on spring!


Ten four on that!


----------



## mnglocker

Here's a fun one guys, I had ad friend get a ticket last night for an "obscured license place" from the MPD traffic cops because he had his plow on. 

We may need to show up in force to court just to make the cops and the judge squirm or they'll set a precedence of ticketing trucks with plows for this.


----------



## Janko78

Ok, so i guess i was one of the only ones who decided to go out and check lots around 4-5am today. Unreal, NWS has me at 90% rain/snow tonight with up to 1/2" accumulation and 20% on Sunday. So i assume this means that the precip will be mostly rain and will move out by the time the cooler air arrives?

FYI- Wayzata still played well last night just got sloppy with the puck after HM tied it up. Oh well, let's take 3rd place over Duluth East at 4pm!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

mnglocker;1617861 said:


> Here's a fun one guys, I had ad friend get a ticket last night for an "obscured license place" from the MPD traffic cops because he had his plow on.
> 
> We may need to show up in force to court just to make the cops and the judge squirm or they'll set a precedence of ticketing trucks with plows for this.


Sounds dumb, but he should have asked why the city, county and state trucks don't get tickets then during snow. Would have loved to hear his excuse. It would also be funny to see several hundred or a thousand plow drivers show up for court on his behalf.

I never understood why mn has to have plates in the front. A lot of states don't.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

mnglocker;1617861 said:


> Here's a fun one guys, I had ad friend get a ticket last night for an "obscured license place" from the MPD traffic cops because he had his plow on.
> 
> We may need to show up in force to court just to make the cops and the judge squirm or they'll set a precedence of ticketing trucks with plows for this.


Tell him to fight it, set it up for a trial.

Seriously.

I had an equipment ticket once and went to a trial before a judge. The judge never even knew it was illegal (had CB antennas with blue lights in them when I was younger) and the judge threw the case out.

What's the worse that could happen, trial date gets set for late May and lands on the one day it hasn't rained for the last 9??


----------



## Polarismalibu

I got a ticket for going threw a yellow light on 169. It changed to yellow right when I was at the light. Had 4+ inches of snow on the road, my plow and one ton of salt in the back. Cop said " you have 3 seconds to stop". Then he went off about how I can't have a salt spreader on blocking my plate. I have a tailgate spreader it dosent block my plate much even..


----------



## AuroraMSP

All right, the evolution of this storm has finally become much more clear. Here is what I expect.

A 2nd surge of moisture will track NE into the MSP metro this afternoon. Temperatures aloft are simply too warm to support snow, so this moisture will fall as rain much of the afternoon and into the early evening. Then, any leftover moisture will change to snow by around midnight.

It now appears clear that little, if any snow will accumulate in the MSP metro and/or all of southern MN. I'm only expecting a coating to near 1" in the MSP metro. Much of this snow will melt upon contact to the warmer surfaces. Any snow that is falling should end by sunrise Sunday AM.

-Novak


----------



## BossPlow614

Found this small lake at the building with caribou, chipotle, & jimmy johns in Brooklyn Park. I figured this would happen, I went to chipotle a couple weeks ago and it was bad but not as bad as this.


----------



## AuroraMSP

EmJayDub;1617884 said:


> Found this small lake at the building with caribou, chipotle, & jimmy johns in Brooklyn Park. I figured this would happen, I went to chipotle a couple weeks ago and it was bad but not as bad as this.


That has been a problem for years and years...Not the place to go in the spring!


----------



## Polarismalibu

That always happens in that lot. That's the third or fourth time this year.


----------



## BossPlow614

It's definitely a poor parking lot design. I'm glad I don't plow, it's rough as hell also.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1617870 said:


> Sounds dumb, but he should have asked why the city, county and state trucks don't get tickets then during snow. Would have loved to hear his excuse. It would also be funny to see several hundred or a thousand plow drivers show up for court on his behalf.
> 
> I never understood why mn has to have plates in the front. A lot of states don't.


Hey jim you got time today to check out that sander?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

No. I have to go to river falls pick up father in law to take him for ct scan and back. If no snow I'm pretty much wide open


----------



## banonea

Cool if you want give me a shout when you get back 507-696-7524 ask for Tim


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ok will do. Will be late. Maybe just wait and see what tomorrow brings?


----------



## IDST

Polarismalibu;1617874 said:


> I got a ticket for going threw a yellow light on 169. It changed to yellow right when I was at the light. Had 4+ inches of snow on the road, my plow and one ton of salt in the back. Cop said " you have 3 seconds to stop". Then he went off about how I can't have a salt spreader on blocking my plate. I have a tailgate spreader it dosent block my plate much even..


Its called the point of no return where it is more dangerous to try to stop then go through.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1617914 said:


> Ok will do. Will be late. Maybe just wait and see what tomorrow brings?


That works as well. Dont think we are going to get anything but rain till to tomorrow?


----------



## SSS Inc.

jagext;1617938 said:


> Its called the point of no return where it is more dangerous to try to stop then go through.


I once spun a tandem dump truck about 270 degrees on 169(by 494) thanks to a car that quickly hit the brakes about 10 feet from the intersection when it just turned yellow. Then he decided not to stop but it was too late for me. The yellows we're like 10 seconds long in that area. They finally revamped that whole area so no more lights. I absolutely hate driving trucks of any size at highway speeds when there are stop lights.


----------



## IDST

Yeah i know what u mean 
I do it everyday. Im akways looking for my out, what ditch am i going to take. Thats what sucks about driving big rigs is do i kill the people in the car in front of me or hit tge ditch and pray. I made that decision once on crosstown and got lucky
Hit the ditch


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1617947 said:


> That works as well. Dont think we are going to get anything but rain till to tomorrow?


I have no idea at this point. I just want spring to be here


----------



## Polarismalibu

jagext;1617938 said:


> Its called the point of no return where it is more dangerous to try to stop then go through.


That's what I said to him and I think that pissed him off. I guess he would rather me try to stop and lose it then go threw a yellow.


----------



## djagusch

Any new input for tonight tomorrow for amounts? Seems like nws disscussion talks less and less likely.


----------



## Polarismalibu

djagusch;1617970 said:


> Any new input for tonight tomorrow for amounts? Seems like nws disscussion talks less and less likely.


The noaa app on my phone still say 1-3 possible tonight.. I don't see us getting anything though.


----------



## unit28

Sitting in line behind 100 cars popeyes better deliver


----------



## Polarismalibu

unit28;1617976 said:


> Sitting in line behind 100 cars popeyes better deliver


I'm going to the bank right there hopefully I can get in this time


----------



## mn-bob

*Well pick up some for all of us . Thanks .*


----------



## Polarismalibu

There are only 20 or so cars in line now. I'm going to go give it a try


----------



## BossPlow614

No fast food is worth waiting more than about 10 minutes for. Screw that.


----------



## Polarismalibu

EmJayDub;1617994 said:


> No fast food is worth waiting more than about 10 minutes for. Screw that.


Took 5 minutes to get into the parking lot probably 10 more to order. It better be good.


----------



## OC&D

mn-bob;1617989 said:


> *Well pick up some for all of us . Thanks .*


So were you replying to unit28?



unit28;1617976 said:


> Sitting in line behind 100 cars popeyes better deliver


or Polarismalibu?



Polarismalibu;1617985 said:


> I'm going to the bank right there hopefully I can get in this time


Personally, I'd take the money over some chicken any day! :laughing:


----------



## Camden

The cake-eaters are losing 4-2 to Hermantown right now. I can't believe it!


----------



## Polarismalibu

So it took about 20 minutes to get threw. The spicy chicken is pretty good. It's just like the krispy kereme faze. It will lose popularity in a week or two


----------



## mn-bob

OC&D;1618009 said:


> So were you replying to unit28?
> 
> or Polarismalibu?
> 
> Personally, I'd take the money over some chicken any day! :laughing:


Chicken but now I wanted the money!:laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1617970 said:


> Any new input for tonight tomorrow for amounts? Seems like nws disscussion talks less and less likely.


I would say that since the conversation is centering around salters and chicken, that we are not worried about snow.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1617870 said:


> Sounds dumb, but he should have asked why the city, county and state trucks don't get tickets then during snow. Would have loved to hear his excuse. It would also be funny to see several hundred or a thousand plow drivers show up for court on his behalf.
> 
> I never understood why mn has to have plates in the front. A lot of states don't.


Most of these trucks mount them on the spill shield.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Thomas booster got to the ref.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1618033 said:


> Thomas booster got to the ref.


No crap. Refs blew the last 2 mins.


----------



## SSS Inc.

djagusch;1618036 said:


> No crap. Refs blew the last 2 mins.


Hermantown guy was held for the last 10 seconds of the game. What a joke. I believe he called the ref a "&%*$ing moron" if my lip reading is working today. Glad to hear St. Thomas is moving up to AA finally. Then maybe I don't have to see them every year.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1618039 said:


> Hermantown guy was held for the last 10 seconds of the game. What a joke. I believe he called the ref a "&%*$ing moron" if my lip reading is working today. Glad to hear St. Thomas is moving up to AA finally. Then maybe I don't have to see them every year.


Crap!!!!! I forgot the game was on!!


----------



## unit28

If i die from watching hockey eating a piece of chicken and drinking ice tea. Then ill go happy


But seriously, I go for the beans rice and ice tea...
..yeah baby


I think on Tuesdays they run a good special.

In the summer ill b stopping back for more beans and ice tea


----------



## djagusch

SSS Inc.;1618039 said:


> Hermantown guy was held for the last 10 seconds of the game. What a joke. I believe he called the ref a "&%*$ing moron" if my lip reading is working today. Glad to hear St. Thomas is moving up to AA finally. Then maybe I don't have to see them every year.


They are a magnet school for hockey players. That tommy novak lives in river falls, I know another one from north branch. Basically parents willing to spend what it takes to get the best players together to win. No more, no less.


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;1618047 said:


> They are a magnet school for hockey players. That tommy novak lives in river falls, I know another one from north branch. Basically parents willing to spend what it takes to get the best players together to win. No more, no less.


Yea and the problem with them moving to AA is that they will attract more players since they will be playing in the big tourney.


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;1618054 said:


> Yea and the problem with them moving to AA is that they will attract more players since they will be playing in the big tourney.


It will be interesting how they compete with recruiting againist hill murry.


----------



## unit28

be watching E central Neb....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1618084 said:


> be watching E central Neb....


For WHAT?!?!??! :crying:

edit: All you guys that wanted this extra snow?? Accuweather now doesn't show a 40 degree high until the last week of March.

Good luck with April 1 summer work.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1618084 said:


> be watching E central Neb....


I noticed lots of watches, warnings and advisorys down there. If you draw a line from all of them it leads to the metro. Good thing the dealer gave me the wrong cylinder for my plow yesterday! Didn't realize until I dismantled my plow this morning and unpacked the new part. Pretty sure I won't need it.....right????.

I don't think any of that is supposed to come our way.


----------



## Janko78

LwnmwrMan22;1618091 said:


> For WHAT?!?!??! :crying:
> 
> edit: All you guys that wanted this extra snow?? Accuweather now doesn't show a 40 degree high until the last week of March.
> 
> Good luck with April 1 summer work.


Give it a couple hours it'll change. 4,5 &11 have us at 40 by Friday.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Noaa still shows 1-3 after 3 am


----------



## Janko78

Polarismalibu;1618101 said:


> Noaa still shows 1-3 after 3 am


Rain and snow before midnight, then a chance of snow. Areas of fog before 9pm. Low around 25. Light north northeast wind becoming north 10 to 15 mph in the evening. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of around an inch possible.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1618095 said:


> I don't think any of that is supposed to come our way.


there's nothing there....yet.
All the red is dry air in between the split systems.

I think what's going to happen at the point of contention,
is phasing of the two.
I'm seeing a bit of shifting in that area.

All that blue down South should continue NE and may 
start to become widespread later.


----------



## BossPlow614

> Rain and snow before midnight, then a chance of snow. Areas of fog before 9pm. Low around 25. Light north northeast wind becoming north 10 to 15 mph in the evening. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of around an inch possible.


^ That's mine also. Hopefully if it snows, it's done by 3-4am so everything can get done and I can go down south tmrw for the day.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1618091 said:


> For WHAT?!?!??! :crying:
> 
> edit: All you guys that wanted this extra snow?? Accuweather now doesn't show a 40 degree high until the last week of March.
> 
> Good luck with April 1 summer work.


And just last week they had shown 50's for high for next weekend.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Janko78;1618103 said:


> Rain and snow before midnight, then a chance of snow. Areas of fog before 9pm. Low around 25. Light north northeast wind becoming north 10 to 15 mph in the evening. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of around an inch possible.


I guess its helpful if I actually hit refresh lol.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1618138 said:


> I guess its helpful if I actually hit refresh lol.


For some reason earlier today, when I pulled up the Weather Story for NWS, it still had the huge Winter Storm Warning from Monday shown.

I about CRAPPED until I realized I just needed to refresh!


----------



## unit28

tomorrow around noon as well could start to get interesting SE.
Potentially backing up . Looking at the isobars surrounding the NW edge it's very dull so nothing is really going to push it away very fast if it does occure.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Just a little north and west and I'll be happy. Would have to use one of the backup trucks but thats ok.

I think I am temporarily losing my man card tonight. Instead of capping off 13 hockey games watched this week with number 14 I will be attending what is called "The Spring Fling".  Its a fundraiser for my daughters school. All I know is there will be Beer and Food but no Hill M. VS. Edina. I wonder if any one would notice me watching it on my phone. Or if I sneak back to my house 3 blocks away. Hmmm......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Remember boys.... if there is some work that you end up doing tonight, you have an hour less to do it in as well!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1618107 said:


> there's nothing there....yet.


I should have clarified. I don't think any of what is _*supposed*_ to hit that area is going to make it to us.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1618182 said:


> Remember boys.... if there is some work that you end up doing tonight, you have an hour less to do it in as well!!


Good call on that!

BTW: I expect complete updates throughout the evening so I know when to stop having beers. Thank You.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1618179 said:


> Just a little north and west and I'll be happy. Would have to use one of the backup trucks but thats ok.
> 
> I think I am temporarily losing my man card tonight. Instead of capping off 13 hockey games watched this week with number 14 I will be attending what is called "The Spring Fling".  Its a fundraiser for my daughters school. All I know is there will be Beer and Food but no Hill M. VS. Edina. I wonder if any one would notice me watching it on my phone. Or if I sneak back to my house 3 blocks away. Hmmm......


I 'd try incognito
just plug an ear piece into the phone, and wear a suit


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1618193 said:


> I 'd try incognito
> just plug an ear piece into the phone, and wear a suit


KFAN 100.3 IHeartRadio is calling the games.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1618191 said:


> Good call on that!
> 
> BTW: I expect complete updates throughout the evening so I know when to stop having beers. Thank You.


For me, they have changed from rain until 9, then rain and snow until midnight, to rain until 8, and then snow.

Still accumulations of less than 1" though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Channel 4 gal says light accumulations overnight.

"A coating to an inch or two".

She also said what unit said, the storm is going to stall, and now there is a winter storm watch for SE MN.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1618196 said:


> For me, they have changed from rain until 9, then rain and snow until midnight, to rain until 8, and then snow.
> 
> Still accumulations of less than 1" though.


all pending on how much the North stream shears out before the pending cold front moves in. If the N stream shears faster that will open the door for faster progession of the cold front.

If the cold front can catch up like i said a day or two ago it'll catch the Southern stream enough where it's phasing, to cause a bit of widespread accumulation.

edit.. that's a big possible maybe


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1618207 said:


> "A coating to an inch or two".
> .


That is always my favorite forecast.


----------



## OC&D

So should I have a beer or 3, or not? 

That is the question.


----------



## OC&D

I just glanced at my cameras and it looks like it's snowing pretty good. 

Then I looked outside and it's not really snowing at all. I think they might be picking up some freezing mist right in front of the lens or something.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1618207 said:


> Channel 4 gal says light accumulations overnight.
> 
> "A coating to an inch or two".
> 
> She also said what unit said, the storm is going to stall, and now there is a winter storm watch for SE MN.


They are calling for 6+ in our area on Sunday.


----------



## unit28

hmmm...
don't know what to think here on the weird face looking thing.
Why do I see these things all the time. spooky, yes?

Anyway, the Northern stream is shearing pretty good,
and the now cast is posting a fog warning or something.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ummm.... NWS NOW says snow, 90%, mainly before 10 "PM", for Stacy area. Can we really just go to sleep in 3 hours?

Yet for **** Rapids, it now says snow after 11 pm, and it's now up to "around an inch possible".


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1618237 said:


> Ummm.... NWS NOW says snow, 90%, mainly before 10 "PM", for Stacy area. Can we really just go to sleep in 3 hours?
> 
> Yet for **** Rapids, it now says snow after 11 pm, and it's now up to "around an inch possible".


Depends on how much you smoke or drink and how fast lol


----------



## Green Grass

Sss Edina is up 2-1
Gophers up 2-0
Wild tied 0-0


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1618226 said:


> They are calling for 6+ in our area on Sunday.


Last I saw was 0 for me and 2" for you


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1618109 said:


> And just last week they had shown 50's for high for next weekend.


Just more proof that they have no clue...


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1618232 said:


> hmmm...
> don't know what to think here on the weird face looking thing.
> Why do I see these things all the time. spooky, yes?
> 
> Anyway, the Northern stream is shearing pretty good,
> and the now cast is posting a fog warning or something.


Looks like santa...


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1618259 said:


> Last I saw was 0 for me and 2" for you


It was the weather channel so, I dont put much faith in them. Ihope we get at least 3" to 4" starting around 2 pm and done 8 pm so we can get out around 10pm........ in a perfect world ......lol


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1618259 said:


> Last I saw was 0 for me and 2" for you


If it works for you in the morning to look at the sander, call me and I will bring it over. .....


----------



## banonea

How did the ct go


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1618285 said:


> How did the ct go


He got bumped a couple times for emergency ones. It's getting late, the kids are cranky so we are staying in a hotel. I should be home by mid to late morning.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Every site I use says none for me. Channel 11 in the waiting room shown 0 for me 2 for you


----------



## OC&D

The sitting and waiting is getting painful this season.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Channel 9 guy says maybe a quick inch. But the futurecast shows everything put of here by midnight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Channel 11 says coating overnight. 

Channel 4 says trace, MAYBE an inch.

Channel 5 says an inch or less.

Looks like a night to get the salt loaded and run up to Running Aces and wait.

The blob in NE looks like PlayDoh getting pulled apart, with the whole thing starting to slide east more than north.


----------



## OC&D

I think tonight will be a bust, but I'm getting up at 4 to see if I can make any money.

It's depressingly quiet around here, which further makes me think it's going to be a bust.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1618343 said:


> I think tonight will be a bust, but I'm getting up at 4 to see if I can make any money.
> 
> *It's depressingly quiet around here, which further makes me think it's going to be a bust*.


Yeah, when I have 2-3-4 posts in a row, and I'm not even trying to talk to myself, you know it's slow tonight.

The latest update from the NWS forecast discussion, aviation update...

OCCASIONAL LIGHT DRIZZLE WILL OCCUR THIS EVENING....WITH A PERIOD
OF LIGHT RAIN/SNOW POSSIBLE BETWEEN 02Z AND 06Z...FOLLOWED BY A
BRIEF WINDOW OF LIGHT SNOW BETWEEN 06Z AND 10Z BEFORE THE PRECIP
ENDS. *ACCUMULATIONS AROUND ONE HALF INCH OR LESS ARE EXPECTED. *IFR
CIGS ARE EXPECTED TO PREVAIL UNTIL DAYBREAK....WITH MVFR CIGS THEN
ANTICIPATED THROUGH MOST OF THE PERIOD. VSBYS MAY DIP TO NEAR
1/2SM WITH FOG ROUGHLY BETWEEN 03Z AND 06Z PRIOR TO THE FRONTAL
PASSAGE. THE SHIFT TO NORTHWEST WINDS OCCURS AROUND 06Z...THEN
GUSTS TO BETWEEN 20 AND 25 KTS DEVELOP FROM 10Z AND BEYOND.

Now I'm almost thinking I'll just stay home for now and forget about loading the salt until I see something different.

I've got my sidewalks to do if I get the 1/2", which I would like to drop the plow just to do those, but then I'm afraid that band of moisture in NE moves this way and I'm in the middle of the route thinking "crap".

edit: I see they've dropped the percentages for snow now too. Minneapolis is at 60% down from 100%, most of the north metro is down to 50%, down from 70-80%.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1618346 said:


> Yeah, when I have 2-3-4 posts in a row, and I'm not even trying to talk to myself, you know it's slow tonight.
> 
> The latest update from the NWS forecast discussion, aviation update...
> 
> OCCASIONAL LIGHT DRIZZLE WILL OCCUR THIS EVENING....WITH A PERIOD
> OF LIGHT RAIN/SNOW POSSIBLE BETWEEN 02Z AND 06Z...FOLLOWED BY A
> BRIEF WINDOW OF LIGHT SNOW BETWEEN 06Z AND 10Z BEFORE THE PRECIP
> ENDS. *ACCUMULATIONS AROUND ONE HALF INCH OR LESS ARE EXPECTED. *IFR
> CIGS ARE EXPECTED TO PREVAIL UNTIL DAYBREAK....WITH MVFR CIGS THEN
> ANTICIPATED THROUGH MOST OF THE PERIOD. VSBYS MAY DIP TO NEAR
> 1/2SM WITH FOG ROUGHLY BETWEEN 03Z AND 06Z PRIOR TO THE FRONTAL
> PASSAGE. THE SHIFT TO NORTHWEST WINDS OCCURS AROUND 06Z...THEN
> GUSTS TO BETWEEN 20 AND 25 KTS DEVELOP FROM 10Z AND BEYOND.
> 
> Now I'm almost thinking I'll just stay home for now and forget about loading the salt until I see something different.
> 
> I've got my sidewalks to do if I get the 1/2", which I would like to drop the plow just to do those, but then I'm afraid that band of moisture in NE moves this way and I'm in the middle of the route thinking "crap".
> 
> edit: I see they've dropped the percentages for snow now too. Minneapolis is at 60% down from 100%, most of the north metro is down to 50%, down from 70-80%.


is it still looking like southeast Minnesota is going to get hit


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1618350 said:


> is it still looking like southeast Minnesota is going to get hit


banonea -

Copy this site to your browser, bookmark it...

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/mpx/

And yes, you're going to get SLAMMED tomorrow night.

If 2-4" means slammed.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1618353 said:


> banonea -
> 
> Copy this site to your browser, bookmark it...
> 
> http://www.crh.noaa.gov/mpx/
> 
> And yes, you're going to get SLAMMED tomorrow night.
> 
> If 2-4" means slammed.


thank you, never really known ware you guys get all your infoThumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

Thanks for the hockey update earlier Green Grass. No snow out there just fog.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

No snow at the 3/6 kill game at Running Aces.


----------



## Greenery

Just got up to Lutsen and they just got about 5 inches. It was kinda stange watching other guys plow whilei wasn't. It was kinda nice actually.

Did i mention i really hope it doesnt snow down there until after wednesday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Radar is basically clear. I'm heading home. 

Gotta get that bathroom finished tomorrow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

greenery;1618365 said:


> Just got up to Lutsen and they just got about 5 inches. It was kinda stange watching other guys plow whilei wasn't. It was kinda nice actually.
> 
> Did i mention i really hope it doesnt snow down there until after wednesday.


 After Wednesday we will be pushing our luck for plowable snow. I'm calling the season done. I could go for more so I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'd better dig out the firewood pile. I have 40 cords to cut and split before summer.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Does plowsite realize they were supposed to set the clock AHEAD and not back? The posts are now 2 hours behind.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1618375 said:


> Does plowsite realize they were supposed to set the clock AHEAD and not back? The posts are now 2 hours behind.


Thats funny. I had noticed my cable box jumped to 3:xx. All of a sudden I got tired.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I've never really looked into it but does the Eastern time zone jump ahead at 3 a.m. and not 2 a.m.???????


----------



## BossPlow2010

SSS Inc.;1618377 said:


> I've never really looked into it but does the Eastern time zone jump ahead at 3 a.m. and not 2 a.m.???????


We (EST zone) move our clocks up one hour at 2 AM. And back an hour at 2 AM in the Fall.


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;1618259 said:


> Last I saw was 0 for me and 2" for you


didn't you say that in January too?

just kidding, heck sometimes you never know, even up to within a couple hours it's hard to nail it perfectly


----------



## unit28

man it took forever for that cold front to come through
the high pressure coming should push some cold air in today.
NDAK showing some single digits

Friggn ran through a river of salt from E Bethel to ER
a good 30 miles of it....


----------



## Greenery

So I take it no accumulation in the metro last night?

Are things slippery at least?


----------



## unit28

Not up in nort metro roads r good
Flurries south metro if that


----------



## unit28

Go to ssec Midwest radar 
Click animate, wait for overlays to load. 
Then click -20 dbz and counties on top bar

Waiting to see lightning or thunder reports
Se MN


----------



## TKLAWN

greenery;1618427 said:


> So I take it no accumulation in the metro last night?
> 
> Are things slippery at least?


Flurries at best. Most of the lots I checked were mostly wet, scattered slippery spots. Quite a bit of standing water though.


----------



## unit28

Frasier said heavier snow will keep mostly in the extreme SE today

lightning strike map, one as near as central Iowa not to long ago


----------



## Camden

The metro area didn't see any snow yesterday?? We got 4" of the worst crap I've plowed in 10 years. It looks like snow but as soon as you step in it water gushes everywhere. 

One of my lots must have a frozen drain because there's a lake in it that takes up 30 parking spots. It'll need to be dealt with this week.

Two more accounts left and I'm done...finally!


----------



## unit28

Camden;1618499 said:


> The metro area didn't see any snow yesterday?? !


nope, the two streams didn't really phase according to all the forecasts

As of 6pm we were supposed to get something moving in later last night but we didn't see nothing in the North Metro, not even concrete iceing or whatever they were talking about from that possible aspect.

The cold front and converging track didn't move in until after the moisture sheared out.
This cold front line came to a halt near 7pm. My temp stayed at 34 all night


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My driveway is still full of standing water.


----------



## SSS Inc.

The rink in the back has about an inch of water. The good news is with all the lows in the teens this week we'll have some pretty smooth ice. Haven't had the rink going this late in the season for a long time. I don't think it will survive until April but you never know.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I don't think you're going to get it to refreeze overnight well enough to use it.

While the highs aren't getting out of the 30's, the lows aren't that low either.

Here come the doldrums...


----------



## unit28

I think I have to much snow on the pond to do anything with


----------



## unit28

keep an eye on West Central IA


----------



## unit28

sheared out dry zone
NE storm track showing potential now


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1618548 said:


> sheared out dry zone
> NE storm track showing potential now


Thats headed right towards Rochester!


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1618550 said:


> Thats headed right towards Rochester!


maybe...not sure how fast it'll move though 
lot's of shearing going on since yesterday etc etc
anyway... it looks cool


----------



## unit28

per Iowa storm warning...

1227 PM CDT SUN MAR 10 2013

...WINTER STORM WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM 4 PM THIS
AFTERNOON TO 7 AM CDT MONDAY...

* TIMING...LIGHT RAIN...POSSIBLY MIXED WITH LIGHT FREEZING RAIN AT
TIMES...WILL SPREAD ACROSS THE AREA BEFORE SWITCHING OVER TO ALL
SNOW THIS AFTERNOON. MODERATE TO LOCALLY HEAVY SNOW IS POSSIBLE
FROM LATE AFTERNOON INTO TONIGHT. THE SNOW WILL TAPER OFF BY
MONDAY MORNING. A PERIOD OF FREEZING RAIN IS ALSO POSSIBLE
DURING THE TRANSITION TODAY.

* STORM TOTAL SNOW/ICE ACCUMULATIONS...TOTAL SNOWFALL AMOUNTS OF 5
TO 9 INCHES WITH LOCALLY HIGHER AMOUNTS NORTHEAST CAN BE
EXPECTED BY MONDAY MORNING. A LIGHT GLAZING OF ICE IS ALSO
POSSIBLE YET EARLY THIS AFTERNOON ALONG AND NORTH HIGHWAY 30 AS
THE PRECIPITATION TRANSITIONS TO SNOW.


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1618550 said:



> Thats headed right towards Rochester!


Not sure what that means but they are calling for up to 9" for rochester. ....


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1618585 said:


> Not sure what that means but they are calling for up to 9" for rochester. ....


It means oh wow, that could add up quick. 
And here I thought winter was supposed to end back in January for you guys down there. :laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

I would have loved fo get 1-2 more 2in snowfalls


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1618594 said:


> It means oh wow, that could add up quick.
> And here I thought winter was supposed to end back in January for you guys down there. :laughing:


It is flurrying now, I hope it ramps up and is done for the most part by 10:00 so we can get out and going but I don't think that is going to happen:crying:


----------



## banonea

I will take whatever we get though, more money in the bank


----------



## unit28

PD on ch 17


----------



## mnlefty

That is one serious blob of green on the nws radar and an unbelievably sharp cutoff on the nw side. Good luck Banonea, Jim, and anybody else from the SE on here.


----------



## qualitycut

Yea that 1-2 in per hour isn't to far from the metro


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1618372 said:


> After Wednesday we will be pushing our luck for plowable snow. I'm calling the season done. I could go for more so I hope I'm wrong.


I'm not sure you realize how sad it was to read this from you. I guess I expected never-ending optimism!

Unfortunately I think you're right.:crying:

Anyone need about 1 ton of salt? Will deliver!


----------



## qualitycut

Accu bumped me up to 1.6 over night from trace.


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1618762 said:


> Yea that 1-2 in per hour isn't to far from the metro


 I just looked at the radar and it's barely outside of the metro. I wonder if Rosemount is going to see anything?


----------



## unit28

Urgent - winter weather message
national weather service duluth mn
810 pm cdt sun mar 10 2013

...a winter storm will bring significant snow to parts of
northwest wisconsin tonight and monday morning...

.a potent low pressure system will move into the great lakes area
tonight and spread significant snowfall across parts of northwest
wisconsin. At this time it appears the heaviest snow in the
northland will develop over price county...with 6 to 8 inches of
snow likely over the southeastern half of the county. Lesser
snowfall amounts...around 2 to 4 inches...are expected for parts
of sawyer...ashland...and iron counties. Most of the snow will
fall tonight...but light snow could linger through monday
afternoon.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1618769 said:


> I just looked at the radar and it's barely outside of the metro. I wonder if Rosemount is going to see anything?


Yea I'm wondering the same the graphic Nws put on face book is close


----------



## unit28

Short term forecast
national weather service twin cities/chanhassen mn
818 pm cdt sun mar 10 2013

mnz060>063-068>070-110315-
anoka-carver-dakota-hennepin-ramsey-scott-washington-
including the cities of...minneapolis...st paul...stillwater
818 pm cdt sun mar 10 2013

.now...
A wide area of steady snow has spread across south central and
southeast minnesota and western wisconsin. Expected to stay south of
the minneapolis and st paul...clipping the southern and eastern
metro with a few inches overnight.

Bands of heavy snow are falling near i-90 between fairmont and
albert lea...these will continue to move north towards the twin city
metro area...but will only make to the far southern suburbs.

Just light snow falls are expected over the twin city metro tonight.
Most of the measurable snow will fall from northfield over towards
red wing...hastings and stillwater.


----------



## qualitycut

So 10-15 miles north and the metro gets snow.


----------



## unit28

Now...
Multiple bands of steady snow are moving over south central and
southeast minnesota from the south.

The leading edge will move north new ulm...st peter...le sure...
Faribault...northfield...red wing...hastings and stillwater...between
now and midnight.

Look for around an 4 inches of new snow near i-90 and an inch or two
of new snow further north by midnight.


----------



## BossPlow614

Man the timing of that storm to the south is perfect, sounds like it ends at a decent hour of the night and it leaves plenty of time to get all properties done before opening/people leave for work.


----------



## unit28

near .50 prcp band heading North
pretty good shearing /axis just outside the S metro
someone may have to watch radar's


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1618815 said:


> someone may have to watch radar's


I'm on it Unit. I'll pull an all nighter if I have to. Lwnmwrman can take over once he hits Running Aces at about 4 a.m.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

We have over 2" already


----------



## qualitycut

Sticking to the roads here


----------



## Janko78

Wild up 4-2 over Canucks late in 3rd.


----------



## Camden

Janko78;1618848 said:


> Wild up 4-2 over Canucks late in 3rd.


Vancouver is starting to pick up the intensity. It's going to be a tight finish.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1618831 said:


> I'm on it Unit. I'll pull an all nighter if I have to. Lwnmwrman can take over once he hits Running Aces at about 4 a.m.


I'm just heading home with the tractor.

Drove it into Wyoming to move some snow piles. Got the 11 year old sitting on the seat driving it home


I'm north metro. I'm going to bed. Screw ya if it hits Downtown.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1618831 said:


> I'm on it Unit. I'll pull an all nighter if I have to. Lwnmwrman can take over once he hits Running Aces at about 4 a.m.


heck prolly won't hit the metro till 4AM if it stayed on a northern shift, I think it was moving at only 15mph?


----------



## BossPlow614

Looks like Tuesday we have a chance and then again next wknd but mid-upper 30s. Hopefully that ends up being rain and spring can begin!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You can see on the radar it's shifting east.

Although.... NWS says snow between 11 and 3 for downtown.


----------



## Janko78

Flakes at best on Tuesday. Season is over! Considering we were thinking this in January I think this season was half way decent overall.


----------



## Janko78

Big win for Wild tonight 4-2 over Canucks!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hopefully flakes on Tuesday. My 11 / 7 year old are on spring break this week. I told them I'd take them to the water park in Duluth for a night, then on the way back spend a night at Hinckley. 

Parents got them a gift card for Christmas, MIL has a free room at the casino.

Hopefully I don't have to bail on them.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Janko78;1618864 said:


> Flakes at best on Tuesday. Season is over! Considering we were thinking this in January I think this season was half way decent overall.


Everyone is set up differently but for us I would consider this a good season.(Might not be over) We've about tripled last year and almost 2/3rds of what we did two years ago. No complaints here. Going back to the middle of January and reading the posts is pretty funny considering what has happened since. I told you guys that history was on our side. Its hard to find a season in the past 100 years with below average season totals when you get at least one 10-12" storm. payup


----------



## Janko78

Yep, I agree SSS. I think it was you that was reminding everyone that you'd seen plenty of seasons saved by strong Feb/march. Im fine with season being over, hoping it is as I have much to do before spring! Cheers!


----------



## unit28

all I got for Tue is a.01 wet flake passing through


----------



## jimslawnsnow

We have 3" now


----------



## BossPlow614

Where are you at jimslawn? 

I was down in the West Concord area today for a family get-together. Left there as the snow began in the early evening.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1618886 said:


> all I got for Tue is a.01 wet flake passing through


What'cha got for next Saturday??


----------



## unit28

looking like the heavies will fill in here after awhile.
You can see the diference already
Thundersnow near Rochester?


----------



## SSS Inc.

My old High School is making the news on Channel Five. We're getting some lights on the football field.:laughing:


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1618893 said:


> What'cha got for next Saturday??


3 inch rainfall and a trip to cabelas for a new tent


----------



## jimslawnsnow

EmJayDub;1618892 said:


> Where are you at jimslawn?
> 
> I was down in the West Concord area today for a family get-together. Left there as the snow began in the early evening.


I was through there today on my way home. I'm about 10 miles west and south of there. I operate out of owatonna. I think I hear thunder.


----------



## unit28

Summary...an area of heavy snowfall will expand into parts of sern mn and cntrl wi as a deep-layer cyclone progresses newd. Hourly snowfall rates are forecast to increase to 1-1.5 inch across sern mn by 02z and into n-cntrl wi by 05z. Discussion...a swath of precipitation developing within a deformation zone n of a closed mid-level cyclone will expand nwd into portions of sern mn and w-cntrl wi over the next several hrs. A pronounced dry slot /noted on water vapor imagery/ was advancing nwd across wrn il...but is expected to generally remain e of the highlighted area in conjunction with the newd progressing low. Sfc observations indicate temperatures across this area are currently in the low-mid 30s...but the combination of modest wet-bulb and dynamic columnar cooling...along with low-level caa...will result in conditions becoming increasingly favorable for accumulating snowfall. Vertical ascent will be maximized within a layer of isentropic lift within the wrn branch of a warm conveyor belt...which will become focused across srn wi into sern mn. Short-term model output /including 22z rap and 21z wrf-hrrr/ and observational trends suggest heavy snowfall will spread into far sern mn by 02z...and continue spreading newd into n-cntrl wi by 05z. Snowfall rates are expected to peak near 1-1.5 inch per hr across much of the highlighted area...with the possibility of locally higher rates within embedded snow bands.


----------



## unit28

0948 pm snow 2 s albert lea 43.63n 93.37w
03/10/2013 accumulated snow...4.8 inch freeborn mn public

2.8 inches between 730 pm and 945 pm.


----------



## BossPlow614

jimslawnsnow;1618902 said:


> I was through there today on my way home. I'm about 10 miles west and south of there. I operate out of owatonna. I think I hear thunder.


Ah. What time was that? I left by 5. And I have a fair amt of family that farm down there.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1618838 said:


> We have over 2" already


Laid down at 7:0 it was flurries, just got up and there is about 5"on the ground now


----------



## unit28

banonea;1618915 said:


> Laid down at 7:0 it was flurries, just got up and there is about 5"on the ground now


 good luck and stay safe to all y'all down yonder


----------



## Polarismalibu

I hope we get to plow once more at least here in the metro


----------



## OC&D

Polarismalibu;1618932 said:


> I hope we get to plow once more at least here in the metro


Good luck with all that. SSS called the rest of winter off. *sniff*:crying:

What did you end up doing with your cutting edge?


----------



## Polarismalibu

OC&D;1618946 said:


> Good luck with all that. SSS called the rest of winter off. *sniff*:crying:
> 
> What did you end up doing with your cutting edge?


I ignored that post from him. I don't want to believe it. One more would be nice.

I ended up just welding it. Figured it would be good enough to get threw this season if we get another storm. I think Im just going to replace it and the rubber ones next year sense they are getting to that point anyway.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

EmJayDub;1618911 said:


> Ah. What time was that? I left by 5. And I have a fair amt of family that farm down there.


Early afternoon. We farm in the area as well.


----------



## unit28

Mitchell-howard-floyd-chickasaw-wabasha-dodge-olmsted-winona-
mower-fillmore-taylor-clark-buffalo-trempealeau-jackson-
including the cities of...charles city...new hampton...
Rochester...winona...austin...medford...neillsville...
Black river falls
720 am cdt mon mar 11 2013

...winter storm warning remains in effect until 10 am cdt this
morning...

* snow will continue to fall across the area through mid
morning. The snow will taper off and move northeast by
afternoon.

* additional accumulations up to 2 inches is likely...bringing
storm totals of 6 to 10 inches.


----------



## mnlefty

For those who forget just how incredibly warm last March was, here's a little refresher... From this point out only 1 high below 50 for the rest of the month, an 80 and multiple 70's... 10 high temp records tied or broken, and on and on and on.

http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/minneapolis-mn/55415/month/348794?monyr=3/01/2012


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This year 5 degrees below average for the rest of the month.


----------



## mnlefty

For the next 2 weeks our highs might only top last year's LOWS once or twice...


----------



## BossPlow614

I love warmer weather but somewhat prefer a normal start to the season so everyone/everything isnt going just absolutely crazy like last year. But getting a 450 sq ft patio done before April 1st was pretty nice to get the ball rolling last season.


----------



## unit28

Doubt ill get one single complaint for crab grass this year


----------



## Camden

unit28;1619070 said:


> Doubt ill get one single complaint for crab grass this year


I missed the boat on getting preemergent down so I battled crab for a while until I found out that Trimec Plus dispensed from a Ortho dial spray applicator on setting 3 will knock it out in 1 app.

It may sound *******-ish but it works.


----------



## TKLAWN

What products are you guys use for crabgrass pre emergent? We have been using a product called green pro, I need to find something else, it's like 24$ for 48# but it's terrible.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1619101 said:


> What products are you guys use for crabgrass pre emergent? We have been using a product called green pro, I need to find something else, it's like 24$ for 48# but it's terrible.


Lesco Dimension 19-0-6 in a two application program worked well for me last season.

I was quoted around $20/ 50lbs bag this year but not sure yet, I haven't paid or picked it up yet just ordered it.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1618899 said:


> My old High School is making the news on Channel Five. We're getting some lights on the football field.:laughing:


where I went to school {5A} it was on 24/7....


----------



## scott3430

I remember the warm March like it was yesterday, made up for a lousy snow season. I think I started my spring cleanups around the 20th......earliest ever for us.


----------



## banonea

unit28;1618919 said:


> good luck and stay safe to all y'all down yonder


I hope you guys didn't half to deal with any of this shi! We got down here....9" on top of 2"of slush....no traction, wont move truck just spins......... auhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## TKLAWN

banonea;1619138 said:


> I hope you guys didn't half to deal with any of this shi! We got down here....9" on top of 2"of slush....no traction, wont move truck just spins......... auhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


Sound terrible. So glad we missed it.


----------



## banonea

TKLAWN;1619145 said:


> Sound terrible. So glad we missed it.


I have been stuck and had to be pulled out more this storm then the last 10 years combined... every time you get a push going it hooks the slush that is stuck to the ground and throws you all over the place.


----------



## banonea

Broke the pin mount for a ram on 1 plow (easy fix, back on the road just ****** timing) then had a drivers back into a garage door. ......then got stuck! He was sent home.....safer for him.


----------



## AuroraMSP

That's some bad luck for any of us wanting snow in the Metro... :realmad:


----------



## Camden

banonea;1619146 said:


> I have been stuck and had to be pulled out more this storm then the last 10 years combined... every time you get a push going it hooks the slush that is stuck to the ground and throws you all over the place.


Do you have a V plow? If so, cut passes into your lots with the plow in V. That'll break it up enough so that you can make some normal swipes. It's a pain in the butt but at least you won't get stuck.


----------



## BossPlow614

Just passed the Core section of the pesticide applicator exam. I definitely had some nerves & an elevated heart rate clicking the "done" button before seeing the results. So glad to be done with it!!


----------



## banonea

Camden;1619171 said:


> Do you have a V plow? If so, cut passes into your lots with the plow in V. That'll break it up enough so that you can make some normal swipes. It's a pain in the butt but at least you won't get stuck.


I wish...... next year I will have 2 of them


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1619138 said:


> I hope you guys didn't half to deal with any of this shi! We got down here....9" on top of 2"of slush....no traction, wont move truck just spins......... auhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


Try blowing the crap. Water just shoots out, then slush, then its plugged. Glad we are done. Only break down a plugged fuel pick up tube for the 1445. 5 mins and going again


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;1619171 said:


> Do you have a V plow? If so, cut passes into your lots with the plow in V. That'll break it up enough so that you can make some normal swipes. It's a pain in the butt but at least you won't get stuck.


That's what I did and do in wet stuff. Still sucks.


----------



## OC&D

It's going to start getting mighty quiet around here I suspect.

NWS has several chances for snow but I don't think it's going to amount to anything.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yep. Here's to spending the next 5-6 weeks with my family before I barely see them until October.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1619380 said:


> Yep. Here's to spending the next 5-6 weeks with my family before I barely see them until October.


Amen... off to the races!


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1619361 said:


> It's going to start getting mighty quiet around here I suspect.
> 
> NWS has several chances for snow but I don't think it's going to amount to anything.


Hold on there OC&D..... Just got done celebrating my four year old son's b-day,including a trip to Chuckie Cheese, and I thought I stroll over to the weather center in my living room(just kidding). But anyways, the last run from the GFS has 2"+ on Wed. night and the NAM has 3"+. Where did that come from? They are pretty close to each other but have slightly different timing. Waiting for the new info to come out but its kind of unusual for the two to line up a storm all of a sudden and be so similar. After reading the last few pages it doesn't sound like anyone wants to hear it so *if it is still there* on the next run I'll keep it quiet. I could go for one more(or two) I've seen plenty of my kids over the past four months so I'm good to go.

BTW: The rink froze and we're back in business.


----------



## Janko78

SSS- nws has nothing on wed. The season is over- don't say no it isn't when it feels so good to say... yes it is !! Lol Bring on Spring!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Janko78;1619417 said:


> SSS- nws has nothing on wed. The season is over- don't say no it isn't when it feels so good to say... yes it is !! Lol Bring on Spring!


I'm fine with it either way. It might be long gone already anyway, I'll know in about 5 minutes.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1619408 said:


> Hold on there OC&D..... Just got done celebrating my four year old son's b-day,including a trip to Chuckie Cheese, and I thought I stroll over to the weather center in my living room(just kidding). But anyways, the last run from the GFS has 2"+ on Wed. night and the NAM has 3"+. Where did that come from? They are pretty close to each other but have slightly different timing. Waiting for the new info to come out but its kind of unusual for the two to line up a storm all of a sudden and be so similar. After reading the last few pages it doesn't sound like anyone wants to hear it so *if it is still there* on the next run I'll keep it quiet. I could go for one more(or two) I've seen plenty of my kids over the past four months so I'm good to go.
> 
> BTW: The rink froze and we're back in business.


Hey, it was YOU who called the season over, and now you show up with some potentially promising news? 

I'm pulling for another couple plowable events!! Bring it!:yow!:


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1619430 said:


> Hey, it was YOU who called the season over, and now you show up with some potentially promising news?
> 
> I'm pulling for another couple plowable events!! Bring it!:yow!:


Don't get too excited. The newest NAM dropped down to an inch or less. Still waiting for the GFS. It was strange that the two were so close together all of a sudden. The temperature would be right. Could've been a mirage I suppose. I made sure I put "if its still there" in bold and italicized. :laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Kids are on Spring Break this week.

Today I received a large amount of the money I never got last month, so I booked 2 nights at the waterpark in Duluth for I and my boys.

It''ll snow Wednesday now.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1619450 said:


> Kids are on Spring Break this week.
> 
> Today I received a large amount of the money I never got last month, so I booked 2 nights at the waterpark in Duluth for I and my boys.
> 
> It''ll snow Wednesday now.


Holding out hope for you, have a great time with the fam!

In other news, Belinda just said her weekend temps may have been too high and latest models put highs in the mid 30s making the rain event more of a snow event...


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1619450 said:


> Kids are on Spring Break this week.
> 
> Today I received a large amount of the money I never got last month, so I booked 2 nights at the waterpark in Duluth for I and my boys.
> 
> It''ll snow Wednesday now.


We were slated to go to Wisconsin Dells this past weekend but I canceled once it was obvious that we were going to get hit. I rescheduled for 22nd-24th so you can plan on a storm then too.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1619473 said:


> We were slated to go to Wisconsin Dells this past weekend but I canceled once it was obvious that we were going to get hit. I rescheduled for 22nd-24th so you can plan on a storm then too.


I'm going out of town with the girlfriend the 24th-26th. We should get it good on the 24th then with both of us gone.


----------



## unit28

big snows for Monday?

I may break the shovel back out....stay tuned


----------



## justinsp

unit28;1619511 said:


> big snows for Monday?
> 
> I may break the shovel back out....stay tuned


I was just reading the NWS Update. Possible light snow thursday/friday
then comes sunday night thru monday......

ALTHOUGH FREEZING FOG IS A POSSIBILITY SUNDAY MORNING ASSOCIATED
WITH A SURFACE COL REGION AND ABUNDANT LOW LEVEL MOISTURE...NEXT
IMPORTANT ITEM OF WX BUSINESS CONCERNS CHANCE FOR A FAIRLY ROBUST
LATE WINTER STORM SYSTEM IMPACTING OUR REGION LATE SUNDAY NIGHT
INTO MONDAY MORNING. GENESIS REGION FOR THIS SYSTEM WILL OCCUR
OVER THE NORTHERN PACIFIC JUST WEST OF NORTHERN BRITISH COLUMBIA.
IF CURRENT TRACK OF SURFACE CYCLONE REMAINS INTACT...LOOK FOR
AT LEAST THREE TO FOUR INCHES AND POSSIBLY AS MUCH AS 6 TO 8
INCHES OF SNOW OVER MUCH OF CENTRAL MN AND WEST CENTRAL WI
BEFORE ALL IS SAID AND DONE MONDAY EVENING. PRESSURE GRADIENT
ASSOCIATED WITH DEEPENING OF SURFACE CYCLONE AND STRONG 1032MB
SURFACE HIGH PRESSURE TO ITS LEE OVER SOUTHWESTERN CANADIAN
PROVINCES COULD SET US UP FOR BLIZZARD CONDITIONS LATE MONDAY
MORNING INTO THE AFTERNOON HOURS. MOST OF AVAILABLE MOISTURE SHOULD
FALL AS SNOW...WITH ONLY RAIN OR A RAIN/SNOW MIX EXPECTED OVER
THE FAR SOUTHERN PORTION OF MN.

:realmad::realmad::realmad:


----------



## Janko78

Is this a freaking joke?? Lol man I'm so over the snow at this point. I seriously hope this storm misses us.


----------



## SSS Inc.

The next seven days look interesting, that all I'm going to say. It sure feels like the middle of winter. We're hauling snow all day In minneapolis. Maybe our customer knows he needs more room for snow.


----------



## Janko78

Well, it's only Tuesday am...lots can change between now and Sunday night!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Its tournament time, its supposed to snow. Go MPLS Washburn girls.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

It's snowing here again. Just what I want to wake up to.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My customers are waiting for it to melt. I was scraping down edges of piles yesterday trying to gain edges of spots back where I'm completely out of room.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1619557 said:


> My customers are waiting for it to melt. I was scraping down edges of piles yesterday trying to gain edges of spots back where I'm completely out of room.


Half of what we're doing is trying to get rid a melting snow problem. The other half is making room for Easter services at one of our churches.


----------



## Janko78

How can the nws already be throwing snow totals out 6 days early and they even mention in their text "IF the track stays on track"???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I don't think they realize how long it's going to take to melt with these temps.

Last year we worked a month before the lawn contracts kicked in May 1.

This year I changed 1/2 to start April 1. 

I'm sure I'm going to get questions when there's still 10" of snow on the ground and their getting lawn invoices.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Not sure exactly but model consistentcy plays a big part in it.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1619557 said:


> My customers are waiting for it to melt. I was scraping down edges of piles yesterday trying to gain edges of spots back where I'm completely out of room.


no kidding,
I lost about 4 feet in some places.The surface ice I let build up was supposed to be melting last week. Hope the sun comes tomorrow...tomorrow is only a day away


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My own property is solid ice about 2" thick. It's completely wooded, even with no leaves it gets much shade.

It's so bad I can't even work on my wood to split for next season.


----------



## djagusch

For the mowing guys. When I was searching craigslist someone in brooklyn park had a 20ft trailer, exmark vantage, ferris 60" ztr stolen. So if you have stuff outside keep your eyes on it or lock it up.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1619572 said:


> My own property is solid ice about 2" thick. It's completely wooded, even with no leaves it gets much shade.
> 
> It's so bad I can't even work on my wood to split for next season.


My wife took the kid out on the driveway with his skates. We have the 2" solid ice on most of our private road also. Its great when your in 4wd going 20mph and it barely will make a turn.


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;1619555 said:


> It's snowing here again. Just what I want to wake up to.


that wave out of Minot NDAK..... just keeps on giving


----------



## Janko78

Sven on Kare11 just just mild this weekend with temps in the lower 40's with a chance for rain/snow mix??? What am i missing here?


----------



## Janko78

NWS says it should be light snow in Hanover now and I have ZERO snow and sunny skies???


----------



## Polarismalibu

Janko78;1619586 said:


> NWS says it should be light snow in Hanover now and I have ZERO snow and sunny skies???


I was in Plymouth this morning and they got a dusting that's all. The city was out salting away though.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Janko78;1619586 said:


> NWS says it should be light snow in Hanover now and I have ZERO snow and sunny skies???


Same here, I'll take the sun!


----------



## SnowGuy73

...............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

^^^ is what has me concerned. That 2-5" by Saturday since I'm planning on spending Wednesday-Friday in Duluth.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1619602 said:


> ^^^ is what has me concerned. That 2-5" by Saturday since I'm planning on spending Wednesday-Friday in Duluth.


I am more concerned with the crappy timing of heavy snow Sunday into Monday once again. :realmad:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Sun is out here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MPCA has a job for me across from Flying Cloud airport today. Sunny skies on the drive from Forest Lake to Eden Prairie.


And just as was posted earlier, last night Belinda said colder than normal for this weekend and snow, then this morning Sven said low 40's and rain/snow mix.


----------



## Janko78

Polarismalibu;1619596 said:


> I was in Plymouth this morning and they got a dusting that's all. The city was out salting away though.


Well- i guess it wouldn't be the end of the world IF we had one more push this season! At this melting rate i'll be doing clean ups in late April/Early May!!lol:laughing:


----------



## Janko78

SnowGuy73;1619605 said:


> I am more concerned with the crappy timing of heavy snow Sunday into Monday once again. :realmad:


Yep, no S"@t! The timing of these last few storms have really sucked!!! I've had more calls on stupid crap the last two events then i've had all season!! Mainly people wondering if i was evern there?? LOL Some people:laughing:


----------



## OC&D

Yeah. The we've had some crappy timing on a few of these. I'm pulling for another 2 plowable events, but I'd settle for one.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1619618 said:


> MPCA has a job for me across from Flying Cloud airport today. Sunny skies on the drive from Forest Lake to Eden Prairie.


I'm about two minutes down the road from you then..... Does that mean that you are buying lunch today?!?


----------



## qualitycut

Any one see john Dees graphic for the 18-19th


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If I wasn't already at Cosetta's picking up lunch for the fam, absolutely I would have bought lunch.

If you see the road plowed in where EP's salt barn is, on the north side going to the landfill, that's my handiwork.


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1619649 said:


> Any one see john Dees graphic for the 18-19th


 I just checked it out. When I said I wanted a couple more plowable events, I didn't mean _that_.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1619649 said:


> Any one see john Dees graphic for the 18-19th


I'm seeing about .60QPF possible.
Cold dynamic intrusion coming down from Can Fri should keep it fluffy


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1619653 said:


> If I wasn't already at Cosetta's picking up lunch for the fam, absolutely I would have bought lunch.
> 
> If you see the road plowed in where EP's salt barn is, on the north side going to the landfill, that's my handiwork.


Nice work sir. :salute:


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1619649 said:


> Any one see john Dees graphic for the 18-19th


It will change by tomorrow.... I hope!


----------



## AuroraMSP

The active weather pattern continues. Our next opportunity for snow arrives THUR with a surprise 'Clipper'. This fast moving system could easily dump an inch or two of snow over eastern MN including MSP.

Meanwhile, a strong 'Clipper' rips through MN on Friday. This storm has the potential to dump significant powder in the Upper Midwest. Currently, it appears that northern MN & WI will be the big winners with this one. Regardless, this Winter Storm needs to be closely monitored.

Finally, the largest Winter Storm of them all has a target on MN for late SUN into MON. This one looks ominous & could easily dump a foot of snow or more over portions of the Upper Midwest.

-Novak Weather Report


----------



## unit28

djagusch;1619574 said:


> For the mowing guys. When I was searching craigslist someone in brooklyn park had a 20ft trailer, exmark vantage, ferris 60" ztr stolen. So if you have stuff outside keep your eyes on it or lock it up.


This was at my place in TX. notice the pole?
It's a street light that just made things esier for the thieves.
Had some stuff in the backyard behind a 6' panel fence. They must have been watching the house


----------



## OC&D

djagusch;1619574 said:


> For the mowing guys. When I was searching craigslist someone in brooklyn park had a 20ft trailer, exmark vantage, ferris 60" ztr stolen. So if you have stuff outside keep your eyes on it or lock it up.


Thieves suck.

My plow sits outside along with my truck. I'm not sure many folks would be interested in stealing an 18 year old Leo though. Besides, the two CCTV cameras I have back there are a pretty good deterrent.


----------



## unit28

I totally agree with the cams, The police were unable to do anything on what I had to provide
After that happened to me, I installed one and hooked it up to an old vcr


----------



## BossPlow614

OC&D;1619685 said:


> Thieves suck.
> 
> My plow sits outside along with my truck. I'm not sure many folks would be interested in stealing an 18 year old Leo though. Besides, the two CCTV cameras I have back there are a pretty good deterrent.


I have to agree, I'm hoping not too many are interested in a 12 yr old Boss straight blade. It's always locked up but you never know.


----------



## Polarismalibu

That's why my plow goes inside. One thing about a ultra mount there easy to steal.


----------



## BossPlow614

As soon as I get a place of my own it'll always be inside.


----------



## OC&D

EmJayDub;1619701 said:


> As soon as I get a place of my own it'll always be inside.


You say that now....but you better buy a place with a pole barn on it! I have a 3 car garage and it never goes inside unless I'm working on it. Something about wifey having a place to park her car plus all the other space taken up by my tools, salt spreader, etc.

If there is one thing I've learned in my 38 years dragging my knuckles around this earth, it's that you can never have enough garage and shop space. I'm planning on building a 40' x 80' pole building when I eventually find the right piece of land, and I can guarantee you that within a year or two I'll be wishing I'd built it bigger.


----------



## BossPlow614

With having a place, I mean with some land and a second building on the property (or a shop somewhere nearby) for all equipment.


----------



## OC&D

unit28;1619689 said:


> I totally agree with the cams, The police were unable to do anything on what I had to provide
> After that happened to me, I installed one and hooked it up to an old vcr


Yep, cams are a pretty good at preventing issues, and sometimes can help catch the crooks. I have 8 installed around my house and garage.....but then again, I'm a little nuts to begin with. 

It's interesting how the crazy parties stopped at the rental house next door as soon as cameras started going up! Thumbs Up


----------



## Polarismalibu

OC&D;1619724 said:


> You say that now....but you better buy a place with a pole barn on it! I have a 3 car garage and it never goes inside unless I'm working on it. Something about wifey having a place to park her car plus all the other space taken up by my tools, salt spreader, etc.
> 
> If there is one thing I've learned in my 38 years dragging my knuckles around this earth, it's that you can never have enough garage and shop space. I'm planning on building a 40' x 80' pole building when I eventually find the right piece of land, and I can guarantee you that within a year or two I'll be wishing I'd built it bigger.


Your being to nice on yourself. I give you 6 months and you will what twice the size.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1619724 said:


> You say that now....but you better buy a place with a pole barn on it! I have a 3 car garage and it never goes inside unless I'm working on it. Something about wifey having a place to park her car plus all the other space taken up by my tools, salt spreader, etc.
> 
> If there is one thing I've learned in my 38 years dragging my knuckles around this earth, it's that you can never have enough garage and shop space. I'm planning on building a 40' x 80' pole building when I eventually find the right piece of land, and I can guarantee you that within a year or two I'll be wishing I'd built it bigger.


I poured a 40'x50' concrete pad about 8 years ago, thinking one day I would build a building over it.

So far nada.

I think this summer is finally the time to get one up though.

I'd really really like one with a lean to, so I can park the trailers under a roof in the winter.


----------



## banonea

SnowGuy73;1619599 said:


> ...............


I hope it tracks south a bit and gives us a little down here...Thumbs Up


----------



## banonea

Janko78;1619621 said:


> Yep, no S"@t! The timing of these last few storms have really sucked!!! I've had more calls on stupid crap the last two events then i've had all season!! Mainly people wondering if i was evern there?? LOL Some people:laughing:


We haven't had to much of that this year. it has been the 2 hotels and 400 return visits to clean ware cars were parcked that has been the pain in the a$$


----------



## BossPlow614

Does anyone know where to get a DOT inspection at?


----------



## Deershack

EmJayDub;1619767 said:


> Does anyone know where to get a DOT inspection at?


Try CL. I did and got a lot of replies. Do some shoping and you can get one for about $50 or less.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

All-mac comes to you. He has a portable shop and can fix 90% of your DOT issues.

VERY reasonable

OR 

On-Site DOT's.

Djagusch uses them.


----------



## qualitycut

My dealer does a free one every year for as long as you own it if you buy a truck from them.


----------



## BossPlow614

How much for all-mac?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.allmacinc.com/


----------



## djagusch

EmJayDub;1619767 said:


> Does anyone know where to get a DOT inspection at?


Like lwnmwrman said I use on site dot by north branch. I do know central trailer sales in east bethel does them also. I mow the owners house and the trailer place. That would be closer but you go to them.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like I have to cancel reservations in Duluth.

I hate this lifestyle.


----------



## AuroraMSP

EmJayDub;1619767 said:


> Does anyone know where to get a DOT inspection at?


Go to Crystal Welding on 81. Scott will take care of you. Tell him I sent ya...


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1619807 said:


> Looks like I have to cancel reservations in Duluth.
> 
> I hate this lifestyle.


Why do you have to cancel?


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1619727 said:


> Yep, cams are a pretty good at preventing issues, and sometimes can help catch the crooks. I have 8 installed around my house and garage.....but then again, I'm a little nuts to begin with.


*O*bsessive *C*ompulsive *D*isorder?? Now I know how you picked your name.

We had a plow truck stolen from a hotel in Bloomington. They left me a real nice Late 80's Oldsmobile in its place. Me and the officer were standing there looking at the car that they left me and there were about a dozen rubbers laying on the ground.:laughing: Apparently someone had some fun before they took our truck. They found the truck a week later in BP minus the plow. 
We had another one that someone took on a joy ride right before a storm. Found out that one WAS about 4 blocks away until the city towed it away for a snow emergency. :realmad:


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1619779 said:


> My dealer does a free one every year for as long as you own it if you buy a truck from them.


What dealership is that?

Thanks Ron, ill probably give them a call this week.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1619823 said:


> *O*bsessive *C*ompulsive *D*isorder?? Now I know how you picked your name.
> 
> We had a plow truck stolen from a hotel in Bloomington. They left me a real nice Late 80's Oldsmobile in its place. Me and the officer were standing there looking at the car that they left me and there were about a dozen rubbers laying on the ground.:laughing: Apparently someone had some fun before they took our truck. They found the truck a week later in BP minus the plow.
> We had another one that someone took on a joy ride right before a storm. Found out that one WAS about 4 blocks away until the city towed it away for a snow emergency. :realmad:


Hmm BP... go figure!


----------



## qualitycut

EmJayDub;1619841 said:


> What dealership is that?
> 
> Thanks Ron, ill probably give them a call this week.


Inver Grove Ford. If ya ever need a vehicle from there let me know my dad is the GM

They usually have a lot of used chevys from all the guys upgrading to Fords :laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1619820 said:


> Why do you have to cancel?


White Bear Lake, NWS says 1-2" Thursday morning.

Forest Lake to Stillwater to St. Paul says around an inch possible.

But after watching Ian on 9 (didn't say ANYTHING about snow on Wed / Thursday), Chris on 4 (said a few 10th's of an inch) I guess I'm going to go to Duluth with the kids.

It's supposed to be roughly 37 for a high, and the snow is supposed to fall during the day, so I have a couple of shovelers on call and I'll just run them from Duluth.

Get back in time for the rain / snow mix on Friday and see if I need to do some quick snow moving over the weekend before next Monday / Tuesday.


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1619850 said:


> Inver Grove Ford. If ya ever need a vehicle from there let me know my dad is the GM
> 
> They usually have a lot of used chevys from all the guys upgrading to Fords :laughing:


Ha! I don't know about calling them "upgrades"! :laughing:
I do want to get a Ford for plowing next year, most likely a 7.3 or a 6.4 if the right deal comes along. I hate what plowing has done to my once pristine 8.1.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Any of you guys watching the wild? Ouch, that hit was just a fuzz late.

5 minute powerplay.


----------



## Ranger620

That was a bad hit. Hope he can return soon. I bet he gets a concussion out if that hit


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1619961 said:


> That was a bad hit. Hope he can return soon. I bet he gets a concussion out if that hit


I hate seeing that kind of stuff. Decent game though overall.

On another note. Wrong thread I know but just curious if anyone local would be interested in an 863 Bobcat with 2300 hours, high flow, G series(curved windshield) its not a 2-speed though. Just wondering, we're either selling it or trading it in on another S630. Let me know.


----------



## Ranger620

Ill take the door if you wanna sell it piece by piece. Lol my 185 needs a new door


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS how much are you asking for it?


----------



## Polarismalibu

They really blew that game at the end


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1619976 said:


> They really blew that game at the end


Disappointed to say the least.

The Bobcat: We're thinking about $14K I can send pictures if desired.


----------



## albhb3

major storm coming boys


----------



## qualitycut

So snow Sunday and possibly next Friday. The only 40 degree high in the long term is on the 28th


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1620001 said:


> So snow Sunday and possibly next Friday. The only 40 degree high in the long term is on the 28th


That's not good... See the lawns on May 1................... :realmad:


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1619823 said:


> *O*bsessive *C*ompulsive *D*isorder?? Now I know how you picked your name.


Haha!

The acronym for my company wasn't intentional, but it fits!


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1620001 said:


> So snow Sunday and possibly next Friday. The only 40 degree high in the long term is on the 28th


What are they saying for sunday? I missed the news tonight.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1619940 said:


> Any of you guys watching the wild? Ouch, that hit was just a fuzz late.
> 
> 5 minute powerplay.


Not 5 minutes before that wifey and I were talking about how Zucker is our favorite rookie. I really hope he's OK. It always makes me a little queasy to see one of those guys go down like that.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1620007 said:


> Not 5 minutes before that wifey and I were talking about how Zucker is our favorite rookie. I really hope he's OK. It always makes me a little queasy to see one of those guys go down like that.


Well they didn't take him away on a stretcher so I'll take that as a good sign. Hopefully he was just extremely shook up.


----------



## Polarismalibu

They should suspend Perry for that hit. There is no need for that crap in the game.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1620018 said:


> They should suspend Perry for that hit. There is no need for that crap in the game.


He got 5 and a game. The league will look at it and who knows what they will do.


----------



## justinsp

Whats the deal with the brief NWS discussion on this mornings update? My forecast % for snow was just bumped up tremendously for tonight thru Friday and then again Monday. Not looking forward to this. I am mentally checked out for moving snow the rest of the season.


----------



## Martinson9

I agree I'm checked out too. NWS says 70% for Monday. That's a fairly high percentage for something 5 days away. I heard or read somewhere (possibly Belinda on 11) it could be a significant event with some areas seeing more than a foot. Not interested.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Does anyone see an inch or more tonight / tomorrow morning. With a high of 36 tomorrow, I'm betting anything less than that will melt off.

I've got shovelers lined up for my zero tolerance sidewalks, which I can run from Duluth. I have a VERY hard time being more than an hour away when it's snowing.

Most everyone is saying at least 6" for Sunday night into Monday (oh GOODIE!!) but NWS with both their weather story and the forecast discussion say there is much uncertainty about where the snow is going.

I might have a LOT of snow to move this weekend though.


----------



## SnowGuy73

John Dee updated......:salute:


----------



## Janko78

Sounds like we be plowing Friday now too! WCCO is saying 6"+ for metro Sunday-Tues am. Am I the only one that is over the snow at this point in the season? I'm seriously over it! At least i picked up some more salt yesterday, so there's a chance the snow will miss us! LOL:laughing:


----------



## BossPlow614

^ I'm over it also, don't worry!! I'm sick of walking outside and being cold! I'm ready for it to be humid and hot!! I have plenty of salt that I bought a couple weeks ago, I thought for sure I'd have a bunch of bags sitting with nowhere to put them over summer after that last storm.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Janko78;1620142 said:


> Sounds like we be plowing Friday now too! WCCO is saying 6"+ for metro Sunday-Tues am. Am I the only one that is over the snow at this point in the season? I'm seriously over it! At least i picked up some more salt yesterday, so there's a chance the snow will miss us! LOL:laughing:


It will melt eventually. This is why I prefer getting paid per time. Big storms are money makers for us. This should help solidify all of those seasonal deals for next year.


----------



## Janko78

SSS Inc.;1620144 said:


> It will melt eventually. This is why I prefer getting paid per time. Big storms are money makers for us. This should help solidify all of those seasonal deals for next year.


I agree with you! Don't get me wrong I'm not complaing about billing out either as most of my accounts are per push as well. I'll make plenty off these next events! For me at least it's more a mental thing as well as a timing thing with the snow. Also i've been debating with myself on replacing my cutting edge on my Western MVP Plus as i was hoping to not have to drop 400 on a new edge and have it sit all spring n summer I hoping that this will just about wrap things up for old man winter!


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1620144 said:


> It will melt eventually. This is why I prefer getting paid per time. Big storms are money makers for us. This should help solidify all of those seasonal deals for next year.


I feel the same way. Another 6+ storm would be a nice finish to the season. At this point it's almost like bonus money you just found on the street! ....pun intended.


----------



## Ranger620

Janko78;1620151 said:


> I agree with you! Don't get me wrong I'm not complaing about billing out either as most of my accounts are per push as well. I'll make plenty off these next events! For me at least it's more a mental thing as well as a timing thing with the snow. Also i've been debating with myself on replacing my cutting edge on my Western MVP Plus as i was hoping to not have to drop 400 on a new edge and have it sit all spring n summer I hoping that this will just about wrap things up for old man winter!


Go to a welding shop and have your cutting edges made thats what we do. I pay 250 for a 9'-2" boss v installed and 225-235 for my blizzard cutting edges installed. They dont square off the holes so you use regular bolts but at 50% less I could care less.


----------



## Janko78

Ranger620;1620157 said:


> Go to a welding shop and have your cutting edges made thats what we do. I pay 250 for a 9'-2" boss v installed and 225-235 for my blizzard cutting edges installed. They dont square off the holes so you use regular bolts but at 50% less I could care less.


Thanks Ranger! Where do you go for the welding?


----------



## TKLAWN

I need new ones too. Cheapest I found http://www.discountsnowplowparts.com/western_snowplow_cutting_edges_mp.htm


----------



## OC&D

Ranger620;1620157 said:


> Go to a welding shop and have your cutting edges made thats what we do. I pay 250 for a 9'-2" boss v installed and 225-235 for my blizzard cutting edges installed. They dont square off the holes so you use regular bolts but at 50% less I could care less.


When I had my Blizzard I made my own. I'd buy steel at Garelick, lay the old edge over the new one and blow holes through it with my torch. For the wings I'd just weld new pieces on the plate that bolts on. A new edge would cost me about $125.00 in material and around 3 hours of my time. Far better than the almost $500 that Stonecrook wanted for a new set of edges.

With the old Leo I have now I'll just buy them from Truck Utilities, I think an 8'6" edge is only about $150 and I can flip it when I wear one side out.


----------



## Ranger620

Janko78;1620159 said:


> Thanks Ranger! Where do you go for the welding?


I get mine done at crow river farm and garden. They are always super busy so if you need it on a today basis your out of luck. I usally go in and tell them what I need. Takes any where from a week or two. Not fast but cheep.


----------



## Janko78

Ranger620;1620167 said:


> I get mine done at crow river farm and garden. They are always super busy so if you need it on a today basis your out of luck. I usally go in and tell them what I need. Takes any where from a week or two. Not fast but cheep.


Thanks Ranger!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

All I know is I bring in much more revenue on a much more consistent basis in the summer


To work 1.5 days and push off the consistent summer work is a bummer to me at this stage.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1620178 said:


> All I know is I bring in much more revenue on a much more consistent basis in the summer
> 
> To work 1.5 days and push off the consistent summer work is a bummer to me at this stage.


I do residential const. so times are slow. let it snow till sept. or I'll have to get into lawn care.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1620181 said:


> I do residential const. so times are slow. let it snow till sept. or I'll have to get into lawn care.


You need a job in the north metro? Not construction, but a new career move??


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1620178 said:


> All I know is I bring in much more revenue on a much more consistent basis in the summer
> 
> To work 1.5 days and push off the consistent summer work is a bummer to me at this stage.


Amen LwnmwrMan22, Amen....


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1620183 said:


> You need a job in the north metro? Not construction, but a new career move??


Is that a Job offer?? I dont shovel:laughing:
Hopfully const. turns around. Seems people are speanding some money


----------



## djagusch

I have 6 mowers inside right now being gone through. Thinking spring right now feels good. Next week traditionally we start calling/scheduling irrigation start ups. That's going to be pushed back as id just get laughed at.

I hope april15th we can get going on lawn stuff this year.


----------



## BossPlow614

djagusch;1620208 said:


> I have 6 mowers inside right now being gone through. Thinking spring right now feels good. Next week traditionally we start calling/scheduling irrigation start ups. That's going to be pushed back as id just get laughed at.
> 
> I hope april15th we can get going on lawn stuff this year.


I'm hoping for April 15th also. How is everyone billing resi maintenance clients this year? Last year we started billing In March.


----------



## qualitycut

EmJayDub;1620214 said:


> I'm hoping for April 15th also. How is everyone billing resi maintenance clients this year? Last year we started billing In March.


For people who do monthly? If so its no different for me I switch from snow invoices to lawn invoices


----------



## Greenery

I'm ready for more snow, I don't mind if it cuts into spring work for a couple of weeks.

A couple plowable events will more than make up for a late spring start. The spring work is going to get done regardless, might as well make the most out of the winter.

More snow will aslso prolong the riding season, Although Boating has been on my mind a little here and there so really either way works for me.

For me the changes in season get me thinking more about the new fun i'm going to have with the new season rather than what work i'm going to be doing.

Heres a couple pics from cook county from this past weekend. The snow was great for both off trail riding 3+ feet and some nice groomed trail riding.

This is the Girlfriend


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1620219 said:


> For people who do monthly? If so its no different for me I switch from snow invoices to lawn invoices


I don't have monthly resis for snow (that's going to change) but for summer, yes. But not all summer clients are snow clients.


----------



## qualitycut

EmJayDub;1620227 said:


> I don't have monthly resis for snow (that's going to change) but for summer, yes. But not all summer clients are snow clients.


Well bill them for what your contract states. It's all averages. Just like seasonal snow. Thats why its monthly so you get paid the same everymonth and they can budget and know what they are paying.


----------



## OC&D

I say bring on the snow. Spring will be here soon enough. While I rely on plowing to a certain extent, my main business is real estate and home inspections. I pretty much threw in the towel on construction when the market crashed. After almost 20 years of pushing frozen water, I've thought about giving it up, but it's hard to give up those dollars in the winter when I slow down with the other stuff, particularly when I'll always have a truck anyhow. Besides, I've got a nice route and no real shoveling to speak of(I do one residential with a little walk and stoop), and all of my customers I've had for 10+ years.

The only thing I hate about it is that it makes it nearly impossible to go out of town......


----------



## Janko78

I love snow!! I hope we get another 15" out of March and 2-4" in April!!!


----------



## Janko78

I just saved a lot of money on my auto insurance by switching to GEICO!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You got the same mass email I did??


----------



## Janko78

Nope just being a smart ass waiting for Spring to come!lol


----------



## OC&D

Janko78;1620244 said:


> I love snow!! I hope we get another 15" out of March and 2-4" in April!!!


No sarcasm there at all!


----------



## Janko78

No not at all... Lol just bored watching snow melt!! Lol


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;1620181 said:


> I do residential const. so times are slow. let it snow till sept. or I'll have to get into lawn care.


I am the same way here, I hope it snows till July. ......


----------



## SSS Inc.

How do you guys feel about 12-14":laughing: And 2" on Friday.:laughing: 

Thats from the GFS earlier today. My sister called my wife just now to report that channel 11 mentioned something about 13".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone with an update what they said for snow on the news this evening? They don't have tvs at the waterpark.

There ARE a couple of other snowplow guys here that I know, snow that calms my nerves a BIT.


----------



## OC&D

From what I'm seeing I'll have a good chance for spreading salt on Friday and possibly a little plowing Friday-Saturday as well. The real event though appears to be Sunday-Monday. Accu is saying 4-8". NWS isn't giving totals but has me at a 60% chance Sunday night and Monday.

From NWS discussion for Friday:

FORECAST SNOW ACCUMULATION DOES
JUMP INTO THE ADVISORY REALM WITH 2 TO 5 INCHES MAINLY NORTH OF
MORRIS...GLENCOE AND RED WING LINE. WILL HAVE TO MONITOR SOUTHERN
AREAS EARLY FOR POSSIBLE MIXED PRECIPITATION HAZARDS.

Looks like they're including the metro.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

5 said just enough to plow on Sunday-Monday


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1620342 said:


> Anyone with an update what they said for snow on the news this evening? They don't have tvs at the waterpark.
> 
> There ARE a couple of other snowplow guys here that I know, snow that calms my nerves a BIT.


Channel 4 chris schaffer dusting tomorrow morning.
Channel 11 bel around a 1"
Channel 9 ian 1 to 2" snow meter showed 1.2


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This morning Marler said a couple of wet snowflakes to a dusting.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1620377 said:


> This morning Marler said a couple of wet snowflakes to a dusting.


They keep saying up to an inch, but then they show the model runs and it looks like practically nothing. I'm expecting to wake up to a dusting.


----------



## cbservicesllc

I know how to solve this problem... I'm going to go buy a new cutting edge tomorrow... so long snow!


----------



## AuroraMSP

cbservicesllc;1620391 said:


> I know how to solve this problem... I'm going to go buy a new cutting edge tomorrow... so long snow!


Don't do it!!! Wait till next week...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Lawnmrman.....Check out NWS. Their new graphic shows 1-3" tonight everywhere you service. I'm looking a little deeper into it because I haven't really seen that much until now. I'll keep you posted if I see anything of interest.


**They also have 3-6 Fri/Sat........6+(should be 10+) on Sun/Mon


----------



## qualitycut

Well the totals are going up for Sunday Monday


----------



## qualitycut

Nws just upped me to 1-2 fro Friday and tonight now less than an inch from nothing this afternoon.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1620402 said:


> Lawnmrman.....Check out NWS. Their new graphic shows 1-3" tonight everywhere you service. I'm looking a little deeper into it because I haven't really seen that much until now. I'll keep you posted if I see anything of interest.
> 
> **They also have 3-6 Fri/Sat........6+(should be 10+) on Sun/Mon


You must be talking about the new NWS graphic?


----------



## TKLAWN

These weather guys just won't stop terrorizing us this year. I saw blizzard conditions on friday.


----------



## BossPlow614

^ This coming Friday or next?

NWS upped me to 1-2" tonight, pretreated sidewalks and key parking areas on one of my commercials. Looks like I should probably hook my blade up.


----------



## qualitycut

The heavy band looks like its going to go right over the metro


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have to break my kids' hearts once again. [email protected]+ I hate snow


----------



## BossPlow614

NWS updated their fbook page. Does anyone know a good place to pick up a single stage Toro 2 stroke snowblower? I'm going to need it, plus it'll easily pay for itself, not to mention saving on chiropractor co-pays.


----------



## SSS Inc.

The NWS Aviation update kind of spells out tonight.

THOUGH NARROW...THIS WILL BE A POTENT AND QUICK HITTING BURST OF
SNOW...WITH A QUICK 1-2 INCHES OF SNOW EXPECTED WITHIN ABOUT A *3*
HOUR WINDOW.

Sure it could melt tomorrow but I'd rather put it in a pile first.payup


----------



## BossPlow614

What is the projected start & end time?


----------



## unit28

BAH... i HAVE NO CLUE WHERE THESE PLACES ARE!

HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK...UPDATED
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE TWIN CITIES/CHANHASSEN MN
851 PM CDT WED MAR 13 2013

MNZ043>045-050>053-059>063-068>070-077-078-085-WIZ014-023>026-
150200-
MORRISON-MILLE LACS-KANABEC-BENTON-SHERBURNE-ISANTI-CHISAGO-
WRIGHT-HENNEPIN-ANOKA-RAMSEY-WASHINGTON-CARVER-SCOTT-DAKOTA-RICE-
GOODHUE-STEELE-POLK-ST. CROIX-PIERCE-DUNN-PEPIN-
851 PM CDT WED MAR 13 2013

THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR PORTIONS OF CENTRAL
MINNESOTA...EAST CENTRAL MINNESOTA...SOUTH CENTRAL MINNESOTA...
SOUTHEAST MINNESOTA...NORTHWEST WISCONSIN AND WEST CENTRAL
WISCONSIN.

.DAY ONE...TONIGHT

*A PERIOD OF SNOW IS EXPECTED TONIGHT AND EARLY THURSDAY MORNING.
ACCUMULATIONS OF 1 TO 3 INCHES ARE EXPECTED...WITH THE HIGHEST
AMOUNTS ALONG THE ST CROIX AND MISSISSIPPI RIVERS.*


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1620444 said:


> I have to break my kids' hearts once again. [email protected]+ I hate snow


You're taking the fun out of it. It'll melt. This 1-2" is meant for greedy guys that get paid per push.


----------



## qualitycut

EmJayDub;1620445 said:


> NWS updated their fbook page. Does anyone know a good place to pick up a single stage Toro 2 stroke snowblower? I'm going to need it, plus it'll easily pay for itself, not to mention saving on chiropractor co-pays.


To be honest I think they quit making the 2 strokes and now only have 4 strokes. I bought an older 2 stroke this fall for 150.00 off Craig's list and thing works great


----------



## SSS Inc.

EmJayDub;1620445 said:


> NWS updated their fbook page. Does anyone know a good place to pick up a single stage Toro 2 stroke snowblower? I'm going to need it, plus it'll easily pay for itself, not to mention saving on chiropractor co-pays.


Kliers nursery in S. mpls had a few when I bought a new little 4 stroke for my house about a month ago. I have to say this little 4 stroke is awesome. Definitely surprised me how much power it had.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

EmJayDub;1620445 said:


> NWS updated their fbook page. Does anyone know a good place to pick up a single stage Toro 2 stroke snowblower? I'm going to need it, plus it'll easily pay for itself, not to mention saving on chiropractor co-pays.


I'll sell you my 2. 1 needs paddles. I want the 4 strokes.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1620449 said:


> You're taking the fun out of it. It'll melt. This 1-2" is meant for greedy guys that get paid per push.


clicking the rap model,
it doesn't throw anything down like the nam/gfs tonight
I see a skiff N Metro about 5am with a good warm up tomorrow
and a short shot at best


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1620456 said:


> clicking the rap model,
> it doesn't throw anything down like the nam/gfs tonight
> I see a skiff N Metro about 5am with a good warm up tomorrow
> and a short shot at best


The RAP shows a big fat ZERO for me. That seems a little strange. On the radar it sure looks like its headed this way though. I don't know....


----------



## OC&D

Where the heck did this come from?!?!? I just saw the NWS graphic on FB and nearly spit my beer on my monitor. Everything I'd hear up until now was less than 1" or less than 1/2". I wonder if I should hook up the plow now or wake up early and see what's shaking?


----------



## unit28

NWS HWO says main impact tonight along the ST Croix and MS rivers...
where might that be?

If you can find a TDWR {I think Ol' Earl has one}check it to make sure the dual pol is picking it up
If it shows blue, then it's at least hitting the surface or close enough.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm gonna be f'n tired. On the way back now. 11 year old hates me right now. Says "this always happens".

1 truck is in the shop. 1 truck doesn't have a plow on or anything in the back so the wife could take it to work.

Hoping to be home by midnight to get stuff ready.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1620461 said:


> NWS HWO says main impact tonight along the ST Croix and MS rivers...
> where might that be?


I think the Mississippi goes by Louisiana but I'm not sure. Kinda vague forecast. The Mississippi runs through the metro so we're getting it??? I've never seen that description before today.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1620452 said:


> Kliers nursery in S. mpls had a few when I bought a new little 4 stroke for my house about a month ago. I have to say this little 4 stroke is awesome. Definitely surprised me how much power it had.


LOVE the 4 strokes!


----------



## OC&D

My bed is sounding pretty good right about now. I give it about a 50/50 chance I wake up at 3 and see nothing, and another 50/50 that I wake up again at 4 and it's snowing like crazy.

I should hook up my plow, but I'm not going to. I like living on the edge.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1620462 said:


> I'm gonna be f'n tired. On the way back now. 11 year old hates me right now. Says "this always happens".
> 
> 1 truck is in the shop. 1 truck doesn't have a plow on or anything in the back so the wife could take it to work.
> 
> Hoping to be home by midnight to get stuff ready.


That's rough man... hopefully you get some work out of it so that it's "worth" it. I look at my 16 month old son and see myself in your shoes someday... bout kills a guy. Luckily kids are tough and resilient and we can always make it up to them...


----------



## Martinson9

Buy a 2 stroke off CL. 4 Strokes are way too heavy to get in and out of a pickup.


----------



## unit28

you may think kids are resilliant...
I still am wondering why my dad made me wear corduroy pants
to school


----------



## SSS Inc.

Martinson9;1620471 said:


> Buy a 2 stroke off CL. 4 Strokes are way too heavy to get in and out of a pickup.


 Not to argue but mine is pretty light.wesport Granted its the 18" one. Your going to have to change someday when all the 2 strokes are dead.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

95 miles til home. 11ish sounds about right.

Actually, shoulda just stayed up there. Being down a truck and snow from 4-7 am, it's not like I'm going to.get much accomplished anyways.


----------



## OC&D

unit28;1620473 said:


> you may think kids are resilliant...
> I still am wondering why my dad made me wear corduroy pants
> to school


You too? I don't think I got a pair of jeans until I was in junior high. Looking back I think it's actually pretty funny. At this point I have shirts I still wear that are 20+ years old. My wife likes to make fun of me and my t-shirts and underwear full of holes. Usually they disappear at some point and I'm not Sherlock Holmes, but I'm pretty sure I know who threw them out!


----------



## IDST

unit28;1620461 said:


> NWS HWO says main impact tonight along the ST Croix and MS rivers...
> where might that be?
> 
> If you can find a TDWR {I think Ol' Earl has one}check it to make sure the dual pol is picking it up
> If it shows blue, then it's at least hitting the surface or close enough.


St. croix runs into the mississippi in Prescott WI just NE of Hastings MN. St croix runs up to danbury WI ish then heads east into sconny!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Cords are one thing but I've got a few school pictures sporting some Toughskins from Sears.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

All I wore until 7th grade was either Toughskins or Lee jeans


----------



## cbservicesllc

This is just laughable... NWS has me back down to "around an inch possible" overnight... down from 1-2 inches overnight an hour ago...

Edit: Now Belinda just said a half inch...


----------



## Janko78

Bel just said I under 1/2" WTF!!!!


----------



## AuroraMSP

Fast moving 'Clipper' heading our way right now. It will arrive a little after midnight with a burst of snow. The snow will last until around 7am (sunrise). By then, a quick 1"-2" of snow is expected.

-Novak Weather


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

North metro is going to get hit. The top of the blob has a bit of a "T" to it. There are some yellows now in the radar. If you are hit by the bottom of the "T", 1/2. Top of the "T", 3+".


----------



## cbservicesllc

Yeah, looks like North of 94 gets the bulk...


----------



## Polarismalibu

You have got to be joking. I went and got my blade and spreader for nothing.....and LwnmwrMan came home for nothing. Time for a beer.


----------



## PremierL&L

Channel 4 had nobody getting more than an inch


----------



## unit28

No one watches the rap model but me?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

4 and 11 will be wrong.


----------



## SSS Inc.

You guys can sleep in but I'm still getting up at 3a.m. just in case.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1620496 said:


> North metro is going to get hit. The top of the blob has a bit of a "T" to it. There are some yellows now in the radar. If you are hit by the bottom of the "T", 1/2. Top of the "T", 3+".


You grammar is really good considering you are going 88 mph down 35. :salute:


----------



## BossPlow614

jimslawnsnow;1620454 said:


> I'll sell you my 2. 1 needs paddles. I want the 4 strokes.


How much for the one that doesn't need paddles?

Edit:
After Bel said 1/2", she read the screen again and had said topping out at 1".  I need a couple hours of sleep.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;1620505 said:


> You grammar is really good considering you are going 88 mph down 35. :salute:


78. And the 11 year old is typing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1620502 said:


> No one watches the rap model but me?


How much snow in a "skiff"?


----------



## unit28

That nose will dry up when it hits the eastrerlies
Also shifting the .30;s prcp back to the north side .
Scaves kmbg before diving into the croix with the bulk


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1620502 said:


> No one watches the rap model but me?


What is this rap model you speak of?


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1620510 said:


> How much snow in a "skiff"?


I say a skiff but mean 1/2


----------



## ryde307

Played in dart league tonight had a few whiskeys. Was only planning on 1/2" or less. Saw the weather service update on Facebook and almost had a panic attack. Now getting up at 3 hoping I don't see alot of snow.

I sent out an email earlier to property managers saying 1/2" and warm tomorrow so only a select few with no tolerance were getting salt tonight. Most emailed back saying do NOT come but with 1-3" that's alot different situation.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I told my boys if it doesn't snow, we'll head to MOA in the morning. That made them a better mood.


----------



## PremierL&L

Now weather terrorist barlow just said 1/2. Looks like a 4 am wake up he's always wrong.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

EmJayDub;1620506 said:


> How much for the one that doesn't need paddles?
> 
> Edit:
> After Bel said 1/2", she read the screen again and had said topping out at 1".  I need a couple hours of sleep.


How's 300? It's the fancier one where you can move the shoot on the handle


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;1620512 said:


> What is this rap model you speak of?


http://rapidrefresh.noaa.gov/


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1620518 said:


> I told my boys if it doesn't snow, we'll head to MOA in the morning. That made them a better mood.


Funny you said that I was just thinking that would be a good offer to make up for the short trip.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1620518 said:


> I told my boys if it doesn't snow, we'll head to MOA in the morning. That made them a better mood.


We had s break last week. I went to n branch brought the grandkids a saltwater fish tank hope to get to cabelas for some camping gear this weekend


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Everything from Stacy, to Wyoming, to Forest Lake, to Blaine, to **** Rapids, to WBL, to Minneapolis says 1-2" tonight per NWS.

Just got in the door. Boy #1 has a shower, now to get boy #2 in there.

Gotta still hook up a plow, get blowers / shovels loaded, lists typed out.....


----------



## Polarismalibu

1-2" means 0-.5"


----------



## qualitycut

I just noticed they changed my forecast to 1-2 also


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That blob just doubled in size.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Filled in with dark blues and greens too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wait for it......


----------



## mndmax

Looks like it may be running out of moisture??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sure looks like a ljttle.thin band right down 94.


----------



## unit28

No kidding and HIE is 100%
Heat bubble


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Been sleeping in my truck, so I didn't wake the fam. Turned the lights on and noticed that it's snowing at my house, even though it doesn't snow on the radar.

Not alot, but it is snowing. Everything is coated.


----------



## unit28

It Skiffed?

My ol lady is ready to put me out


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like it'll be 1-2" from **** Rapids to Blaine to Vadnais Heights and nothing 10 miles either side of that line.


----------



## unit28

Checked tdwr this prolly won't work

http://www.wunderground.com/radar/r...clutter=0&showstorms=0&rainsnow=1&lightning=0


----------



## unit28

Next up...sunshine. by11am?


----------



## justinsp

Not a single flake yet by me(plymouth). Hope it stays this way.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Just strated here, light coating so far.


----------



## OC&D

Not a flake here in St. Paul.


----------



## ryde307

Looking out the window in Chanhassen doesn't look like we have anything.


----------



## BossPlow614

A dusting when I left home and looking at radar, to the east is where the snow was heavier, at a lot in New Brighton & barely a dusting but it's coming down pretty good. Awful timing!


----------



## OC&D

Just started here.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

dusting, back to bed.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1.5" in Andover. Pushing 1" in **** Rapids.


----------



## BossPlow614

There's at least half an inch in Ramsey. Still coming down pretty good.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh goodie. The one guy that doesn't want snow this board gets 1"+, everyone else is pissed that they got out of bed.

BTW... it's still snowing in **** Rapids.

Btw, btw... my two trucks and 1 buddy are the only ones I've seen plowing all night. No one even running up and down 10 or 35.


----------



## unit28

Day like today might need to snap some insurance pics.

Hey Camden.
Nice dodge with dump for sale forest green color


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The rest of ya seriously don't have snow??? 2" now around Forest Lake area.


----------



## Martinson9

SSS Inc.;1620476 said:


> Not to argue but mine is pretty light.wesport Granted its the 18" one. Your going to have to change someday when all the 2 strokes are dead.


My Powerlite's weigh about half as much as your 4 stroke 18 inch one. 38 lbs vs about 70. I keep buying used ones on CL in hopes that my supply of them doesn't die until after I do. We're so lucky, trucks get taller and taller and snowblowers keep getting heavier.


----------



## Martinson9

Nope. Just a dusting in Minnetonka.


----------



## djagusch

Anybody in st paul with a total?

Unit I measured 2" in cambridge. You must be out?


----------



## unit28

Yeah 
I guess the skiff fluffed up when it hit dry air.
The fast mover had good isemtropic lift falling back down into 30-1 ratio? 
I left when mama woke up


----------



## SSS Inc.

I've got right about 3/4" in S. Mpls. Not enough for me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sheesh. Check out John Dee.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1620583 said:


> Oh goodie. The one guy that doesn't want snow this board gets 1"+, everyone else is pissed that they got out of bed.


I don't want snow either. Thumbs Up

Salt run only for me, I'd say about 1/3" or so down this way. I been every where from Shakopee, Chaska, Chanhassen, Eden Prairie, Bloomington, and now Burnsville and at the most 1/3". payup :salute:


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1620618 said:


> Sheesh. Check out John Dee.


He seems to have moved the weekend storm south, I was just looking at NWS on Facebook, they moved it north a bit...


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1620636 said:


> I don't want snow either. Thumbs Up
> 
> Salt run only for me, I'd say about 1/3" or so down this way. I been every where from Shakopee, Chaska, Chanhassen, Eden Prairie, Bloomington, and now Burnsville and at the most 1/3". payup :salute:


X3 on no snow! Probably 1/2 inch in Waconia, but definitely less in chaska like you said. Once again with the timing being so bad I just did sidewalks. With highs near 40 calling it good.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Salt burns it all off nicely. Still bad timing yet again. Up in **** Rapids it came down good for a bit, 2"+ there


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

3 emails complaining they aren't done yet.


----------



## BossPlow614

↑ that is insane!


----------



## Ranger620

Well that was interesting. What happened to a dusting. My stuff in plymouth hat 1/4" and got to **** rapids with 2"  got every thing done but woke guys up that I told dont worry


----------



## OC&D

I think the bigger mess is going to come tomorrow early morning and throughout the day.

Of course, there's Sunday-Monday looming out there too. That storm scares me a little given the fact that no one seems to want to commit to anything too firmly.


----------



## olsonbro

I never like these little clippers when they drop different amounts all over the place. Had to run all over the place this morning just measuring snow. Most places had little to nothing to worry about, but that nice band that ran from **** Rapids to Stillwater stacked up quickly. Nothing like waking a few plow drivers at 4 am.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

GroundForce has an account just north of Lino Lakes, 4.5" at noon.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1620730 said:


> GroundForce has an account just north of Lino Lakes, 4.5" at noon.


Buddy of mine lives a few miles east of the track on 35 he had 5


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Had to run home, my brain is fried from yesterday / last night and get my list. I THINK I have everyone, but just to make sure.

Before this snow I was wondering where I'd put 1" + 3" + 8" of snow (next 3 days). Now I'm really wondering since we already received almost 1/2 of that total.

BUT.... people want to let it melt, so we're gonna let it melt. I have parking lots that over 1/2 of the spaces are now stacked with snow, but no moving snow piles.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Here is a copy of one of the emails I received this morning at 8:30. It was still snowing.

*Last Tuesday, March 5, we were not plowed until noon. I understand ****called you as I asked him to and reminded you that we need to be plowed MUCH earlier. Visitors, staff and residents are busy using the driveway and parking areas by 8:00 am on a daily basis. The bulk of our day staff come to work and begin taking up parking spaces at 6:00 am so we need at least one full sweep prior to that. It is essential for our staff and residents and is also easier for you to get more of the parking lot cleared when there are fewer cars.

As of the writing of this e-mail we have not been plowed at all today. We are fully staffed and have a host of guests attempting to park in our lot and come into our building. I had one guest slip and fall in the past month and one staff member - both in the parking lot - both with claims against our insurance. This is extremely dangerous and not up to the standards of safety for an Assisted Living facility with our vulnerable adult population.

We need to talk again to establish if the expectations of getting our parking lot cleared once by 6:00 and again before 10:00 are workable for you.

Please send me an e-mail or give me a call when you are able.*

Here is my response....

****,

_Last Tuesday I plowed the lot around 3 am to clear the drive lanes. It then snowed another 3" before 6 am.

Today, it didn't start snowing until 4 am at Lino when I made a drive through to check properties.

I will be there in about an hour.

We cannot be everywhere at one time. The snow should stop within the hour. If you would like to switch to an hourly rate and have someone onsite at all times, we can adjust the contract accordingly.

If I would have driven through the lot this morning before 6 am, I would have received this same email since I would have plowed about 3/4".

Once traffic starts, our services slow to a crawl, both with trying to drive to properties, as well as maneuvering in parking lots.

We truly are doing our best with the weather / timing we are dealt.

Short of staging equipment on the lot, I'm not sure I can give a better answer._

Any advice on what to say differently?? I'm seriously at my wits end this year. I pride myself on taking care of people, and short of buying more trucks / plows and going broke, I don't know what else I can do.

We had drive lanes opened within 1 hour from the end of the snowfall. It takes 1.5 hours to plow the lot curb to curb. I would have had to start at 4:30 to be done by 6, and there wasn't 3/4" of snow then.

They have their own maintenance guy doing the sidewalks and salting sidewalks. They won't authorize me to salt the parking lot. The slip and falls are a moot point.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Seems reasonable to me. We had the same thing a couple storms earlier. One emailed us a similar letter reminding us that we should plow before six am. Its always been plowed before six am unless it snows after that time or during. hopefully the timing explanation does the trick for you. If you don't get that one next year all of the storms will end at midnight and the new guy will look like a genius.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1620750 said:


> Any advice on what to say differently?? I'm seriously at my wits end this year. I pride myself on taking care of people, and short of buying more trucks / plows and going broke, I don't know what else I can do.
> 
> We had drive lanes opened within 1 hour from the end of the snowfall. It takes 1.5 hours to plow the lot curb to curb. I would have had to start at 4:30 to be done by 6, and there wasn't 3/4" of snow then.
> 
> They have their own maintenance guy doing the sidewalks and salting sidewalks. They won't authorize me to salt the parking lot. The slip and falls are a moot point.


That would irk me too. Most people have no idea what it takes to deal with snow, and somehow think you'll magically get their lot done no matter when the snow actually falls. Mother Nature keeps no hours. She doesn't care when stores open, when rush hour is, when she starts snowing and when she stops.

The slip and fall comment would have really annoyed me if I wasn't in charge of salting at my discretion.


----------



## qualitycut

My Kstp app has up to 6 in next Wednesday- Thursday and they upped the totals for Sunday Monday.


----------



## unit28

what's up LMN22?
They think when they peep outside snow just magically appears?
geezus. Here's the 4am radar where the event just started there.


----------



## justinsp

I hate those emails. This year has been my best year yet as far as routing goes. I have eliminated anything that takes more than 15 min to get to from any point on the route. Over the past few years i keeping weeding out a few random outliers so my route is very condensed. My service this year has been outstanding and only received 2 phone calls the entire season versus 2-3 calls every storm. Keep is close to home. Its not worth it when u have bad timing snowfalls and then sit in rush hour for an hour to get to a lot.


----------



## justinsp

Also, i think a few of you have done this also, is i only put 6-8 hours on a truck route for plowing. I would rather pad the employees hours at the end of the storm and get everything serviced. With my 2 trucks we can split the early ones. This also helps if there are any unforeseen delays.


----------



## Camden

We received another 5" last night. Started plowing at 4am when there was roughly 3" on the ground but it snowed HARD up until 6 or so. Everything was going great until one of my guys ripped the plow off the skid steer. Believe it or not but I wasn't even pissed because I knew how hard the piles were and I just chalked it up to that. But then I saw fluid running out of the bottom of the skid and that's when panic set it. 

I loaded it up and brought it over to the Deere dealer and that's where it's sitting. I am PRAYING that it's just a hose because if it's something else there is no chance I'm getting it back before Monday's storm :crying:


----------



## ryde307

What are people seeing for sunday monday? Timing and amounts? I have no heard 3 or 4 people today ask me if I am ready for 16" of snow? Not sure where that total came from I thought most were still talking 6-10.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

Anybody interested in picking up a medium size lot in St. Paul for the rest of the season?


----------



## AuroraMSP

I had 1.5" on the north side of **** Rapids, about 1" at Northtown Mall and University and 70th Ave was only about .5".


----------



## qualitycut

BOSS LAWN;1620807 said:


> Anybody interested in picking up a medium size lot in St. Paul for the rest of the season?


Possibly pm location and what not. A few of my snow birds returned so I'm a little light


----------



## SnowClear

LwnmwrMan22;1620750 said:


> Here is a copy of one of the emails I received this morning at 8:30. It was still snowing.
> 
> *Last Tuesday, March 5, we were not plowed until noon. I understand ****called you as I asked him to and reminded you that we need to be plowed MUCH earlier. Visitors, staff and residents are busy using the driveway and parking areas by 8:00 am on a daily basis. The bulk of our day staff come to work and begin taking up parking spaces at 6:00 am so we need at least one full sweep prior to that. It is essential for our staff and residents and is also easier for you to get more of the parking lot cleared when there are fewer cars.
> 
> As of the writing of this e-mail we have not been plowed at all today. We are fully staffed and have a host of guests attempting to park in our lot and come into our building. I had one guest slip and fall in the past month and one staff member - both in the parking lot - both with claims against our insurance. This is extremely dangerous and not up to the standards of safety for an Assisted Living facility with our vulnerable adult population.
> 
> We need to talk again to establish if the expectations of getting our parking lot cleared once by 6:00 and again before 10:00 are workable for you.
> 
> Please send me an e-mail or give me a call when you are able.*
> 
> Here is my response....
> 
> ****,
> 
> _Last Tuesday I plowed the lot around 3 am to clear the drive lanes. It then snowed another 3" before 6 am.
> 
> Today, it didn't start snowing until 4 am at Lino when I made a drive through to check properties.
> 
> I will be there in about an hour.
> 
> We cannot be everywhere at one time. The snow should stop within the hour. If you would like to switch to an hourly rate and have someone onsite at all times, we can adjust the contract accordingly.
> 
> If I would have driven through the lot this morning before 6 am, I would have received this same email since I would have plowed about 3/4".
> 
> Once traffic starts, our services slow to a crawl, both with trying to drive to properties, as well as maneuvering in parking lots.
> 
> We truly are doing our best with the weather / timing we are dealt.
> 
> Short of staging equipment on the lot, I'm not sure I can give a better answer._
> 
> Any advice on what to say differently?? I'm seriously at my wits end this year. I pride myself on taking care of people, and short of buying more trucks / plows and going broke, I don't know what else I can do.
> 
> We had drive lanes opened within 1 hour from the end of the snowfall. It takes 1.5 hours to plow the lot curb to curb. I would have had to start at 4:30 to be done by 6, and there wasn't 3/4" of snow then.
> 
> They have their own maintenance guy doing the sidewalks and salting sidewalks. They won't authorize me to salt the parking lot. The slip and falls are a moot point.


This is a challenging situation to be in. This has been a hard year because snow event timing has been crap. I experienced an uptick in disgruntled customers during the December 9-10, 2012 snow event. After 30 hours of no sleep, I was close to cutting some customers loose.

I congratulate you for being professional and cordial. Especially if you have described their current contract several times without the property manager coming to the conclusion that their current contract is insufficient and needs to be altered.

Based on the information you have provided and your current level of frustration, it sounds like you and the customer are polarizing. This is a term that describes a conflict where two parties and their positions are not allowing mutual understanding and eventual resolution. An example is the customer email you posted. Their email describes their situation only with no regard to yours and the service variables. Your email describes the details in delivering a top notch snow service; but you may as well be speaking another language and that may cause the customer to view your response as self serving - but we both know it's not. It is clear from the two emails that you and the customer want the same thing. A caring and thoughtful service that delivers safe, passable surfaces for the customer's employees and tenants.

I suggest you go back to the customer in person and restate what they want (safe surfaces according to their time frame). Listen to their response, reframe their message into a workable alternative to include the necessary manpower and equipment needed, and redraft the contract to meet their needs. If they choose to save money over meeting their wishes then you can highlight that their concern for safety has been relegated to second priority over cost concerns.

Lastly, keep all conversations constructive and document them to the letter. The customer is not wrong and neither are you. The question is... can you get the customer to understand that their level of service selection (likely based on budget and finance factors) will not achieve the desired outcome they are looking for. Keep it customer centered, listen to their concern, DO NOT let the customer vent (this reinforces their skewed reality of the situation), and reframe their frustrations into something constructive and workable.

This will, without a doubt, be a difficult conversation and I wonder if the customer is going to select a higher level of service so close to seasons end. However, the benefit is if you choose to seek this customer's business next season you will be in a better position to have them understand the complexities of snow removal and how that plays a part in level of service selection.

Best of luck.:salute:


----------



## banonea

GOD I love waking up to 2" of snow when they say a only a trace to 1":realmad:. Thank god I don't have anyone that is whining to bad. wife went to work at 5 and said there was no snow. at 5:30 she said it was snowing to beat he!! My brother called me and said we had snow and said he was full of sh!t, he wasn't. Got them done in about 5 hours but Dammit I hate that!
Lwnmwrman22, I agree with the rest, you ain't god and don't control the weather, if they want someone to plow when the flakes are coming down, put them by the hour and bill out the a$$ then see what they say. If they ***** 2much, drop them, I have it in my contract that I can drop anyone at any time with NO reason at all.

I just had a chat with a townhome we do. one of the tenants was complaining about having to shovel the sidewalks because we hadn't plowed yet. they are per push and we do monthly first AWALYS and our per push are second and my contact there knows that. went there today to get them done EARLY just to be nice and the sidewalks were already done at that building. It stopped snowing here at 7:30, we were out by 8:00 and at there building by 9:30, WTF, how can you expect someone to do there job when you go and do it for them. I emailed my contact when I was there and I am going to meet with her tonight again


----------



## banonea

SnowClear;1620841 said:


> This is a challenging situation to be in. This has been a hard year because snow event timing has been crap. I experienced an uptick in disgruntled customers during the December 9-10, 2012 snow event. After 30 hours of no sleep, I was close to cutting some customers loose.
> 
> I congratulate you for being professional and cordial. Especially if you have described their current contract several times without the property manager coming to the conclusion that their current contract is insufficient and needs to be altered.
> 
> Based on the information you have provided and your current level of frustration, it sounds like you and the customer are polarizing. This is a term that describes a conflict where two parties and their positions are not allowing mutual understanding and eventual resolution. An example is the customer email you posted. Their email describes their situation only with no regard to yours and the service variables. Your email describes the details in delivering a top notch snow service; but you may as well be speaking another language and that may cause the customer to view your response as self serving - but we both know it's not. It is clear from the two emails that you and the customer want the same thing. A caring and thoughtful service that delivers safe, passable surfaces for the customer's employees and tenants.
> 
> I suggest you go back to the customer in person and restate what they want (safe surfaces according to their time frame). Listen to their response, reframe their message into a workable alternative to include the necessary manpower and equipment needed, and redraft the contract to meet their needs. If they choose to save money over meeting their wishes then you can highlight that their concern for safety has been relegated to second priority over cost concerns.
> 
> Lastly, keep all conversations constructive and document them to the letter. The customer is not wrong and neither are you. The question is... can you get the customer to understand that their level of service selection (likely based on budget and finance factors) will not achieve the desired outcome they are looking for. Keep it customer centered, listen to their concern, DO NOT let the customer vent (this reinforces their skewed reality of the situation), and reframe their frustrations into something constructive and workable.
> 
> This will, without a doubt, be a difficult conversation and I wonder if the customer is going to select a higher level of service so close to seasons end. However, the benefit is if you choose to seek this customer's business next season you will be in a better position to have them understand the complexities of snow removal and how that plays a part in level of service selection.
> 
> Best of luck.:salute:


Dude, you should do conflict negotiation not snow removal,:laughing: that was a great response and you would make a killing.payup


----------



## Green Grass

I have two tickets to the wild game for tonight. Section 213 row 5 seats 7 and 8. Tickets are normally $22 each. You can have both for $20. I ended up with club tickets.


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1620791 said:


> What are people seeing for sunday monday? Timing and amounts? I have no heard 3 or 4 people today ask me if I am ready for 16" of snow? Not sure where that total came from I thought most were still talking 6-10.


16" came from Belinda yesterday on channel 11. 8-10 seems pretty reasonable at this point. 2-4" tomorrow looks like a good shot but have to watch how much freezing rain and sleet mixes in.

Green Grass, I wish I would have known earlier. Someone on here ought to buy them.

***Winter Weather Advisory***


----------



## Camden

SnowClear;1620841 said:


> This is a challenging situation to be in. This has been a hard year because snow event timing has been crap. I experienced an uptick in disgruntled customers during the December 9-10, 2012 snow event. After 30 hours of no sleep, I was close to cutting some customers loose.
> 
> I congratulate you for being professional and cordial. Especially if you have described their current contract several times without the property manager coming to the conclusion that their current contract is insufficient and needs to be altered.
> 
> Based on the information you have provided and your current level of frustration, it sounds like you and the customer are polarizing. This is a term that describes a conflict where two parties and their positions are not allowing mutual understanding and eventual resolution. An example is the customer email you posted. Their email describes their situation only with no regard to yours and the service variables. Your email describes the details in delivering a top notch snow service; but you may as well be speaking another language and that may cause the customer to view your response as self serving - but we both know it's not. It is clear from the two emails that you and the customer want the same thing. A caring and thoughtful service that delivers safe, passable surfaces for the customer's employees and tenants.
> 
> I suggest you go back to the customer in person and restate what they want (safe surfaces according to their time frame). Listen to their response, reframe their message into a workable alternative to include the necessary manpower and equipment needed, and redraft the contract to meet their needs. If they choose to save money over meeting their wishes then you can highlight that their concern for safety has been relegated to second priority over cost concerns.
> 
> Lastly, keep all conversations constructive and document them to the letter. The customer is not wrong and neither are you. The question is... can you get the customer to understand that their level of service selection (likely based on budget and finance factors) will not achieve the desired outcome they are looking for. Keep it customer centered, listen to their concern, DO NOT let the customer vent (this reinforces their skewed reality of the situation), and reframe their frustrations into something constructive and workable.
> 
> This will, without a doubt, be a difficult conversation and I wonder if the customer is going to select a higher level of service so close to seasons end. However, the benefit is if you choose to seek this customer's business next season you will be in a better position to have them understand the complexities of snow removal and how that plays a part in level of service selection.
> 
> Best of luck.:salute:


Excellent first post :salute:


----------



## unit28

hope to see some game tonight...sick, sore throat, and flu like symptoms...


wondering if this is one of those that looks to be N of I94 again


LOWERED POPS/SNOW AMOUNTS QUITE A BIT OVER NRN ZONES AS THE
FOCUS THE MAIN AREA OF ACCUMULATING SNOW HAS SHIFTED FURTHER
SOUTH. LATEST MODELS RUNS ARE IN GOOD AGREEMENT THAT A STRONG
BAROCLINIC ZONE DEVELOPS LATE TONIGHT/FRIDAY ACROSS CENTRAL MN/WI
IN THE WAKE OF THE COLD FRONT. THIS WILL BECOME THE FOCUS FOR A
NARROW BAND OF 2-5" OF SNOW THROUGH FRIDAY AFTERNOON.

THE SNOW WILL SPREAD EAST INTO CENTRAL MINNESOTA AFTER
MIDNIGHT...REACHING THE BRAINERD LAKES AREA LATE TONIGHT...AND
MOVING INTO FAR NORTHWEST WIS AROUND DAYBREAK.

HAVE ISSUED A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY FOR THE BRAINERD LAKES
AREA...EAST TO SIREN WISCONSIN WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 400 AM
TONIGHT THROUGH 400 PM FRIDAY. THE MAIN PERIOD OF ACCUMULATING SNOW
WILL BE FROM 400 AM THROUGH NOON. THERE REMAINS SOME UNCERTAINTY IN
EXACT PLACEMENT OF THE HEAVIEST SNOW AS THE TREND HAVE BEEN TO PUSH
THE BEST FORCING TO THE SOUTH WITH EACH NEW MODEL RUN.


----------



## SnowClear

banonea;1620846 said:


> Dude, you should do conflict negotiation not snow removal,:laughing: that was a great response and you would make a killing.payup


That's why I'm in the snow business. Plenty of conflict to go around!


----------



## TKLAWN

Man now I just wish I could relay that message as clearly to our customers.


----------



## banonea

SnowClear;1620881 said:


> That's why I'm in the snow business. Plenty of conflict to go around!


This one is for the weather guys.....what do you think is going to happen Sunday Monday for this storm? I cannot find a good answer on any weather reports any ware. ....


----------



## BOSS LAWN

banonea;1620915 said:


> This one is for the weather guys.....what do you think is going to happen Sunday Monday for this storm? I cannot find a good answer on any weather reports any ware. ....


nws is saying sundays system is shifting north, in their latest graphic (4"-6")


----------



## OC&D

banonea;1620915 said:


> This one is for the weather guys.....what do you think is going to happen Sunday Monday for this storm? I cannot find a good answer on any weather reports any ware. ....


It's anyone's guess at this point.

I think it's safe to say no matter what, the timing will suck.


----------



## BossPlow614

I would be fine with 4-6". Or 7" to hit the resis twice.


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1620915 said:


> This one is for the weather guys.....what do you think is going to happen Sunday Monday for this storm? I cannot find a good answer on any weather reports any ware. ....


I don't think anyone will be confident until tomorrow night. The noon GFS shifted the snow North quite a bit leaving around 4" in the metro. Will have to see some more stuff before I would hang my hat on that. If this were a typical big storm they will talk about it for a week(check), two days before it will all of a sudden shift north or south(check...I'm guessing at this depending on the next model run) and then magically the night before they will announce that we're back in it(Not yet). If another run says its north we will see part two of this scenario then possibly part three. We'll see. Looking forward to the new models though.

**EDIT: I took so long to type I missed BossLAwns post and the NWS update. They were quick to jump on that. I guess that would be a check on part two.


----------



## OC&D

BOSS LAWN;1620922 said:


> nws is saying sundays system is shifting north, in their latest graphic (4"-6")


That would be fine with me given the timing. I don't need big snow, just plowable snow! Thumbs Up


----------



## mnlefty

I would prefer nothing but don't think I'll be that lucky so I'll settle for one where they're talking a foot and hyping like crazy a week out only to settle for 2" when it finally gets here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Checked a couple of snow bird houses tonight. Zero snow on them.

These are in Lino where we had 4+" of snow. Hopefully tomorrow's snow does the same.


----------



## unit28

tight Mavs Spurs game..

This is HRRR model prcp type, although slated for 2am, it shows a rain mix just shy of the SE metro?

The wind shear at 1km shows where the line of mixing will be, and it coencides well here.
About a Mora, Mille Lacs, St Cloud line is iceing I think.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1620998 said:


> Checked a couple of snow bird houses tonight. Zero snow on them.
> 
> These are in Lino where we had 4+" of snow. Hopefully tomorrow's snow does the same.


Wow, that sun was powerful today, it melted all that?

By the way, I'm pulling for ya, spent $400 on a cutting edge AND re-staked a customer's house where some had been removed...


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1621003 said:


> tight Mavs Spurs game..
> 
> This is HRRR model prcp type, although slated for 2am, it shows a rain mix just shy of the SE metro?
> 
> The wind shear at 1km shows where the line of mixing will be, and it coencides well here.
> About a Mora, Mille Lacs, St Cloud line is iceing I think.


No offense Unit but that graphic looks like something I played on Atari back in '84.


----------



## IDST

Just broke plow. Snow for sure. 2009 MVP plus poly v. Trying to get it off truck to c what i broke


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1621007 said:


> No offense Unit but that graphic looks like something I played on Atari back in '84.


:laughing:

It's incredible how far technology has come in my lifetime. My iPhone has several thousand times more processing power than the entirety of the technology NASA used to land astronauts on the moon.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ian says 1/2" by noon. Schaffer says 2" by 10 am.

Schaffer also says WWA at 1 am, but the WWA on NWS site kicks in at 4 am.

Going to try to go back to sleep. Kids on spring break and trying to sleep before midnight don't go hand in hand.

At least all of the forecasters are saying totals dropping for Monday.


----------



## OC&D

I'm setting my alarm for 4. If anything it seems I'll maybe have to go and shake salt.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1621034 said:


> Ian says 1/2" by noon. Schaffer says 2" by 10 am.


Barlow said something like 2-5" when its all done late tomorrow night. He said it would roll in about 4-5 a.m. I think. Seems about right.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1621038 said:


> Barlow said something like 2-5" when its all done late tomorrow night. He said it would roll in about 4-5 a.m. I think. Seems about right.


Fine with me, as long as it's slow and steady. I have an inspection scheduled for 1PM in Maple Grove and it would sure be nice to be able to get that out of the way before I have anything major to do.


----------



## IDST

Broke a pin. Had to remove eight bolts. Pretty much the whole left side of the mount and tge center pin to get it out. Now to find a new one


----------



## BOSS LAWN

Hate to break the excitement, totals dropped again for Sunday night 3"+/-


----------



## BossPlow614

I can't believe how quiet it is here with freezing rain falling.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That green blob above the north metro. Snow, somewhat light but consistent. Most parking lots are now.barely.white, roads are still black, shoulders are white. 

C'mon sun!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

EmJayDub;1621065 said:


> I can't believe how quiet it is here with freezing rain falling.


Not much to talk about by me, most of the surfaces are just wet with very patchy, small slick spots.


----------



## IDST

Parking lots are glare ice as well as sidewalk in slp


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sidewalks are slick in Lino, shaded areas of parking lots, the same.

Starting to snow again here. Transition line seems to be right on top of me.


----------



## BossPlow614

Running board/nerf bar miunt broke on the front part on the drivers side as I was getting in to leave a lot. Currently held up via my mirror with a ratchet strap


----------



## ryde307

Just leaving Dunwoody area in mpls just wet here heading to gv. Sounds like I better go check some lots in slp


----------



## unit28

up in Mora where I saw the mix line last night,
It Started there at about 2 30 with a mist
checking Cambridge in a few


----------



## cbservicesllc

Rained heavy an hour or so ago, now light sleet in Maple Grove/Osseo


----------



## djagusch

unit28;1621093 said:


> up in Mora where I saw the mix line last night,
> It Started there at about 2 30 with a mist
> checking Cambridge in a few


About 6am cambridge had a 1/4"


----------



## BossPlow614

Heavy snow in Champlin now.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Just rain in Brooklyn Park


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1621127 said:


> Just rain in Brooklyn Park


That's it!!!  I'm moving!!


----------



## unit28

djagusch;1621110 said:


> About 6am cambridge had a 1/4"


About an inch on 95


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1621129 said:


> That's it!!! I'm moving!!


Rain here too.


----------



## unit28

65 north was one lane


----------



## Polarismalibu

TKLAWN;1621134 said:


> Rain here too.


I think its going to stay that way.


----------



## Janko78

snowing in St Michael/Hanover area now. Light but starting to stick to pavement. Anyone hear anything more about potential totals for Sunday/Monday event?


----------



## BossPlow614

At least half an inch up in Ramsey and still falling. At home in Champlin it was the same.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Over an inch on my driveway by Wyoming. Heavy. Wet.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1621153 said:


> Over an inch on my driveway by Wyoming. Heavy. Wet.


My concrete driveway is white too! Still a nice light rain here.


----------



## olsonbro

We have about 1/2 inch at the shop in WBL, heavy wet stuff. Still snowing here, it changed to snow about 7:30 this morning and has stayed pretty much snow since.
Had reports from our salt truck drivers that parking lots are anybody's guess. Some have been icy and glazed over, and others mainly just wet. We decided to just check them all and drop the salt. Better safe than sorry when it comes to ice. 

How far south has anyone seen accum. snow? So far the farthest south I've heard is Roseville, St. Paul area.


----------



## skorum03

Didn't start snowing here in Hudosn, WI until 6:30. Now have about an inch on the ground. Still snowing moderately. To this "big" storm thats coming sunday-monday, I heard a couple reports yesterday afternoon saying 12"-16", then last night the weather channel online said the US and European models show total different snow totals, long story short, they have no clue.

YardBros Outdoors
www.yardbros.com


----------



## BossPlow614

As much as I'd love what the payout would be on a 12-16" storm. Itd be hell. I really don't want that much.


----------



## skorum03

EmJayDub;1621158 said:


> As much as I'd love what the payout would be on a 12-16" storm. Itd be hell. I really don't want that much.


Oh no kidding, that would suck. I'm so sick of it right now. And this cold, snowy weather is pushing the spring start back so far its driving me nuts.

YardBros Outdoors
www.yardbros.com


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1" in Forest Lake.


----------



## olsonbro

I've heard a fair amount of grumblings that the storm for Sun-Mon might be floating a little farther north, and might have a little less moisture to work with. Some outlets are pulling down totals for the metro area. In reality its to early to tell, as things can easily change back to heavy snow. 

Personally I hope we don't get much, anything under 6" if fine with me.


----------



## skorum03

Yeah under 6" would be perfect.

YardBros Outdoors
www.yardbros.com


----------



## Polarismalibu

skorum03;1621165 said:


> Yeah under 6" would be perfect.
> 
> YardBros Outdoors
> www.yardbros.com


Actually zero would be perfect


----------



## SSS Inc.

Snowing pretty good all of a sudden in south mpls.


----------



## Semi-Crazy

got just over 2" on concrete as of 10am, anybody been in the East Bethel area and know whats sticking if any there?


----------



## skorum03

Polarismalibu;1621169 said:


> Actually zero would be perfect


I tend to agree with you, but if its going to snow, it might as well be plowable.

YardBros Outdoors
www.yardbros.com


----------



## BossPlow614

Either 3" to hit everything or 7" to hit everything twice but over a very long period of time. 
I'm over being up for 36 hrs & burning a f#ck ton of fuel! 

Measured in the lot I just left in Ramsey, .9" & still falling.


----------



## Green Grass

No snow here but it rained enough and is now frozen and my truck is frozen shut.


----------



## skorum03

Green Grass;1621178 said:


> No snow here but it rained enough and is now frozen and my truck is frozen shut.


Thats the worst. And theres almost nothing you can do but try to yank the door open without breaking a handle haha

YardBros Outdoors
www.yardbros.com


----------



## IDST

I just need 4 inches to bill out on my seasonal contracts


----------



## OC&D

I'm down in rosemount. Everything is mainly wet with ice here and there. Decided to salt everything to be on the safe side. It just started some more freezing rain sleet crap again.


----------



## djagusch

So that blob in nd is bigger than this mornings. North branch ended up 2"s of snow.

Unit/sss is there more or less mositure? Is it moving faster or slower?


----------



## Greenery

EmJayDub;1621175 said:


> I'm over being up for 36 hrs & burning a f#ck ton of fuel


Hate to tell ya, but that's part of the game of snowplowing.
It's part of why some of us charge what we do.

How many more years do you plan on doing this?


----------



## qualitycut

All I know is that if its going to only be in the 30's for highs the rest of the month. I will take a few more events.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1621231 said:


> All I know is that if its going to only be in the 30's for highs the rest of the month. I will take a few more events.


You do realize that is one reason the highs are staying in the 30s.

BTW, highs in, the 20s.


----------



## unit28

sorry to copy pasty...in a hurry.

MILLE LACS-KANABEC-SHERBURNE-ISANTI-CHISAGO-WRIGHT-HENNEPIN-ANOKA-
RAMSEY-WASHINGTON-MCLEOD-SIBLEY-CARVER-SCOTT-DAKOTA-NICOLLET-
LE SUEUR-RICE-GOODHUE-WASECA-STEELE-POLK-BARRON-RUSK-ST. CROIX-
PIERCE-DUNN-PEPIN-CHIPPEWA-EAU CLAIRE-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...PRINCETON...MORA...ELK RIVER...
CAMBRIDGE...CENTER CITY...MONTICELLO...MINNEAPOLIS...BLAINE...
ST. PAUL...STILLWATER...HUTCHINSON...GAYLORD...CHASKA...
SHAKOPEE...BURNSVILLE...ST. PETER...LE SUEUR...FARIBAULT...
RED WING...WASECA...OWATONNA...AMERY...BALSAM LAKE...RICE LAKE...
BARRON...LADYSMITH...HUDSON...NEW RICHMOND...RIVER FALLS...
PRESCOTT...MENOMONIE...BOYCEVILLE...DURAND...PEPIN...
CHIPPEWA FALLS...BLOOMER...EAU CLAIRE...ALTOONA
108 PM CDT FRI MAR 15 2013

...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL 1 AM CDT
SATURDAY...

A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL 1 AM CDT
SATURDAY.

* TIMING: SNOW WILL REDEVELOP ACROSS PORTIONS OF CENTRAL AND
SOUTHERN MINNESOTA AFTER 3 PM...AND SPREAD SOUTHEAST ACROSS EAST
CENTRAL MINNESOTA BY 5 PM...AND ACROSS WEST CENTRAL WISCONSIN
AFTER 7 PM. THE SNOWFALL WILL BEGIN TO TAPER OFF DURING THE
EVENING ACROSS CENTRAL AND SOUTHERN MINNESOTA...AND ACROSS EAST
CENTRAL MINNESOTA AND WEST CENTRAL WISCONSIN BY MIDNIGHT. MOST
OF THE ACCUMULATING SNOWFALL WILL END AFTER 11 PM.

* SNOW ACCUMULATION: 1 TO 4 INCHES...WITH THE HEAVIEST
ACCUMULATIONS NORTH OF INTERSTATE 94.

* MAIN IMPACT: ICE AND SNOW WILL CAUSE TRAVEL DIFFICULTIES. BE
PREPARED FOR SLIPPERY ROADS.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY MEANS THAT PERIODS OF SNOW...SLEET...OR
FREEZING RAIN WILL CAUSE TRAVEL DIFFICULTIES. BE PREPARED FOR
SLIPPERY ROADS AND LIMITED VISIBILITIES...AND USE CAUTION WHILE
DRIVING.

&&

$$

JLT




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

000
WWUS43 KMPX 151808
WSWMPX

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE TWIN CITIES/CHANHASSEN MN
108 PM CDT FRI MAR 15 2013

...NEXT ROUND OF SNOW DEVELOPING THIS AFTERNOON...

.ANOTHER ROUND OF SNOW WILL DEVELOP ACROSS WEST CENTRAL MINNESOTA
THIS AFTERNOON...AND MOVE SOUTHEAST ACROSS CENTRAL AND EAST
CENTRAL MINNESOTA...AS WELL AS WEST CENTRAL WISCONSIN BY THIS
EVENING. SOME LIGHT FREEZING DRIZZLE AND SLEET MAY STILL OCCUR
ALONG THE MINNESOTA RIVER VALLEY THIS AFTERNOON...BUT COLDER AIR
MOVING IN FROM THE NORTHEAST CHANGES ALL THE PRECIPITATION OVER TO
LIGHT SNOW BY THE EARLY EVENING. THERE WILL BE A PERIOD OF
MODERATE SNOWFALL ACROSS PORTIONS OF WEST CENTRAL AND CENTRAL
MINNESOTA THIS AFTERNOON...WITH EAST CENTRAL MINNESOTA AND WEST
CENTRAL WISCONSIN SEEING THE BULK OF THE MODERATE SNOWFALL TOWARD
6 PM...AND LASTING THROUGH THE EVENING. EXPECT THE SNOWFALL TO
TAPER OFF TO FLURRIES IN WEST CENTRAL MINNESOTA TOWARD 6 PM...AND
ACROSS CENTRAL AND EAST CENTRAL MINNESOTA BY 9 PM...AND FOR WEST
CENTRAL WISCONSIN BY MIDNIGHT.

TOTAL SNOWFALL AMOUNTS FROM THIS AFTERNOON...AND THROUGH TONIGHT
WILL RANGE FROM 2 TO 4 INCHES ALONG AND NORTH OF AN ALEXANDRIA TO
ST. CLOUD MINNESOTA...TO EAU CLAIRE WISCONSIN LINE. SOUTH OF THIS
LINE...1 TO 2 INCHES ARE POSSIBLE...WITH UNDER AN INCH ALONG THE
MINNESOTA RIVER VALLEY...SOUTH TO THE IOWA BORDER.


----------



## BossPlow614

greenery;1621212 said:


> Hate to tell ya, but that's part of the game of snowplowing.
> It's part of why some of us charge what we do.
> 
> How many more years do you plan on doing this?


Yeah I know it's apart of it. Mainly when I can't keep my eyes open like today but when checks arrive, things are all good Thumbs Up 
I plan on doing this until my business builds enough equity and I can sell it for a profit I'd want.


----------



## AuroraMSP

Sounds like tonite will be a quick couple inches ending by 11:00pm for the metro. Monday morning storm is pushing further east and as of now leaving the metro 3"-7", the higher amounts on the eastern side of the metro.

Snow, heavy at times, approaches the MSP metro between 5pm-7pm.
It will snow at a good clip for about 4 to 6 hours.
Snow should end quickly around midnight.
When all is said and done, a solid 2"-5" can be expected across the MSP metro.
Sharp SW to NE gradient to the snow totals with the highest amounts on the NE side of metro.
Pavement temps will be above freezing as the snow falls. This will lead to wet freeways and heavily travel roads. Side streets & parking lots will become snow covered. 

The highly hyped Winter Storm is still on track for late SUN into MON. However, it has slowed just a bit. I expect significant snow to start falling early MON morning and hit hard around the AM commute. This storm will likely be a quick hitter that will dump heavy snows in a short period of time. 

-Novak Weather


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

EmJayDub;1621252 said:


> Yeah I know it's apart of it. Mainly when I can't keep my eyes open like today but when checks arrive, things are all good Thumbs Up
> I plan on doing this until my business builds enough equity and I can sell it for a profit I'd want.


About that last sentence.....

Flip over to Lawnsite. Try to find the thread something about "how to fail in the lawn care business". It will be about 40 pages by now.

Don't want to burst your bubble, but to sell a lawn / snow biz for much of a profit, not highly likely.

Ask djagusch...he's bought out 2-3 guys.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1621266 said:


> About that last sentence.....
> 
> Flip over to Lawnsite. Try to find the thread something about "how to fail in the lawn care business". It will be about 40 pages by now.
> 
> Don't want to burst your bubble, but to sell a lawn / snow biz for much of a profit, not highly likely.
> 
> Ask djagusch...he's bought out 2-3 guys.


Yup.... 

I agree with this, with exception to the part about djagusch as I do not know him.


----------



## qualitycut

Unless you can have one that does a couple million in business a year. From what I have seen accounts go for about as much as you would get for a month or two of services.


----------



## Polarismalibu

To change the subject for a second. I'm kinda ticked off that my truck dosent have cab lights on it. Any of you ever had them put on a truck that didn't come with them?


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1621276 said:


> To change the subject for a second. I'm kinda ticked off that my truck dosent have cab lights on it. Any of you ever had them put on a truck that didn't come with them?


yes I have done it a couple times and I am thinking about doing it to my 2011 cause it doesn't have them.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1621278 said:


> yes I have done it a couple times and I am thinking about doing it to my 2011 cause it doesn't have them.


How hard is it to do? I really like the way they look and the set is fairly cheap to get.


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1621284 said:


> How hard is it to do? I really like the way they look and the set is fairly cheap to get.


I have always bought kits like this. http://www.ebay.com/itm/FORD-F250-F...Parts_Accessories&hash=item43b48520a3&vxp=mtr easy to do just make sure you have the lights in the right spot.


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;1621271 said:


> Unless you can have one that does a couple million in business a year. From what I have seen accounts go for about as much as you would get for a month or two of services.


And their are only a 5 to 10 companies out there that could/would be able to finance the purchase the couple million in sales company.

Embuyjay. Pm me if you want to talk about my experiences buying accounts. Guys buying them understand you need to buy at the right price to make a profit.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1621284 said:


> How hard is it to do? I really like the way they look and the set is fairly cheap to get.


Its not bad... Drill a few holes, run a wire to your running lights.Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

Nothing personal or anything, but I would never buy a truck with clearance lights or add them. 

That's just one more bulb (actually 5) to burn out and have the DOT pull you over for.

Food for thought...


----------



## djagusch

New weather story out now.


----------



## djagusch

cbservicesllc;1621293 said:


> Nothing personal or anything, but I would never buy a truck with clearance lights or add them.
> 
> That's just one more bulb (actually 5) to burn out and have the DOT pull you over for.
> 
> Food for thought...


Mine leaks water again. Tree branches crack em also.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like the back 1/2 of the blob in ND wants to disappear.


----------



## TKLAWN

Is this second wave supposed to take the same track as the first one? NWS has me forecasted at around an inch.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

^^^ essentially yes.


----------



## unit28

the heavies look like a shift, moving furtherCentral and going up E-NE from there

Unlness there's a strong divergence from the dropping East side cold isentropic cold front.
then might have to fagetabout it. These roads here are drying up quick N metro
If there's moisture to be intack it should be all fluff with a high ratio.
The RH looks to be falling


----------



## Janko78

Basically- I think you got a better chance of sticking a wet noodle up an elephant's ass then predicting thd track of any of these storm systems!! PS- Springs starts officially on 3/20!!


----------



## Green Grass

Janko78;1621314 said:


> Basically- I think you got a better chance of sticking a wet noodle up an elephant's ass then predicting thd track of any of these storm systems!! PS- Springs starts officially on 3/20!!


we don't need to know what you do with an elephant


----------



## Green Grass

anyone have a billy goat lawn leaf Vac? any thoughts on them. thinking about getting one with a hose kit to try for clean ups.


----------



## OC&D

EmJayDub;1621252 said:


> Yeah I know it's apart of it. Mainly when I can't keep my eyes open like today but when checks arrive, things are all good Thumbs Up
> I plan on doing this until my business builds enough equity and I can sell it for a profit I'd want.


Not to repeat what others have said, but I actually tried to sell the lawn care portion of my business about 14 years ago, and thought it was worth way more than it was. After looking around trying to find a buyer, I ended up just sending out letters with my last invoice for the season telling everyone I was hanging it up. I'd find people interested in purchasing it, but they either didn't have the cash initially and wanted to pay over time, or they wanted to pay me far less than I thought it was worth.

Part of the problem is contract volatility. Look around on here, how many guys have lost or gained accounts this winter alone? We're not selling a unique commodity, and when it comes to a lot of accounts, the PMs have no real loyalty, so a potential buyer may not get it again next year. It would be completely different if everyone was signing 3 or more year contracts, but that isn't typical in this business. There are a few, but not many.


----------



## OC&D

Janko78;1621314 said:


> Basically- I think you got a better chance of sticking a wet noodle up an elephant's ass then predicting thd track of any of these storm systems!! PS- Springs starts officially on 3/20!!


That depends on the elephant.....and the noodle, or so I've heard.


----------



## Janko78

It's Friday Green Grass and I think we're ready for some green beer at this point!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1621319 said:


> anyone have a billy goat lawn leaf Vac? any thoughts on them. thinking about getting one with a hose kit to try for clean ups.


Are you talking about the walk behind ones? If so, save your money for something else. I see them all the time for sale on Craigslist "barely used" or "only used one season"


----------



## djagusch

unit28;1621313 said:


> the heavies look like a shift, moving furtherCentral and going up E-NE from there
> 
> Unlness there's a strong divergence from the dropping East side cold isentropic cold front.
> then might have to fagetabout it. These roads here are drying up quick N metro
> If there's moisture to be intack it should be all fluff with a high ratio.
> The RH looks to be falling


I left some 2" snow on my big open lots in north branch that get a good amount of sun. By 1pm 70% was wet pavement. Guessing the wet is dry now and the rest is almost gone.

So unit are you hinting it could be a complete bust or just a inch or so?


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;1621319 said:


> anyone have a billy goat lawn leaf Vac? any thoughts on them. thinking about getting one with a hose kit to try for clean ups.


Wouldn't do clean ups with out one. What are you going to put it on?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1621319 said:


> anyone have a billy goat lawn leaf Vac? any thoughts on them. thinking about getting one with a hose kit to try for clean ups.


A truck loader??? Absolutely. A walk behind version?? Get a top of the line back pack blower and tarp if you don't want a mower/ bagger combo.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1621328 said:


> I left some 2" snow on my big open lots in north branch that get a good amount of sun. By 1pm 70% was wet pavement. Guessing the wet is dry now and the rest is almost gone.
> 
> So unit are you hinting it could be a complete bust or just a inch or so?


I think unit sees what I see on the radar. The storm looks like it's creeping ne rather than se.

Remember, all week this part of the storm was forecast to go over cental / northern mn.


----------



## Janko78

Snowing pretty good in Hanover for last 25 min, absolutely nothing sticking to any surfaces.


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1621324 said:


> Are you talking about the walk behind ones? If so, save your money for something else. I see them all the time for sale on Craigslist "barely used" or "only used one season"





TKLAWN;1621329 said:


> Wouldn't do clean ups with out one. What are you going to put it on?





LwnmwrMan22;1621344 said:


> A truck loader??? Absolutely. A walk behind version?? Get a top of the line back pack blower and tarp if you don't want a mower/ bagger combo.


was looking at a walk behind one. have a truck loader for the dump trailer. was thinking that with some of the large accounts we do the walk behind with a hose kit would be nice for doing gardens and pool areas where I can't get close with the trailer and it is a pain to blow the leaves all the way to the front.


----------



## Green Grass

Janko78;1621355 said:


> Snowing pretty good in Hanover for last 25 min, absolutely nothing sticking to any surfaces.


not a flake here all day


----------



## andersman02

TKLAWN;1621329 said:


> Wouldn't do clean ups with out one. What are you going to put it on?


Maybe, We dont have one yet, planning on getting an 18+hp one for either our 550 or a flatbed with a dump and box.

We actually have a pretty good system down with 3 guys. 2 guys blow out, one guy hops on either the WB and mulches or the rider and bags depending on how much there is second guy done hops on other wb or 60" and bags. Third hops in dump and emptys bags and cleans up. We have 2 sets of bags for each piece of equipment so theres almost always one ready to swap. This works good but really sucks sometimes on lawns with odd shaped yards and LOTS of leaves that need to be brought to one area to be bagged, LOTS of mulching, along with backyards we cant get the mowers into. We need to tarp and bring the leafs out, mulch and bag them.

For those last 2 instances a loader would be awesome, no need to mulch. just bring the tarp out to the truck. IMO the loader would take the place of the 3rd guy but at the same time we would be handling the leafs twice (bagging then dumping then loading with the loader) so I dont know but it would be a back saver.

Another thing, i see people just tarping EVERYTHING and bringing it to the loader. I really like the end result (clean striped lawn) that running a bagger ends up with but thats just me.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1621356 said:


> was looking at a walk behind one. have a truck loader for the dump trailer. was thinking that with some of the large accounts we do the walk behind with a hose kit would be nice for doing gardens and pool areas where I can't get close with the trailer and it is a pain to blow the leaves all the way to the front.


I bought a sthil shred and vac for that. I had a cyclone rake with the hose kit. It wasn't any faster than the shred and vac. After looking at echo shred and vac I think it would work better as it has a bigger opening


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1621319 said:


> anyone have a billy goat lawn leaf Vac? any thoughts on them. thinking about getting one with a hose kit to try for clean ups.


There worth every penny! If your talking about the truck loader


----------



## unit28

Green Grass;1621319 said:


> anyone have a billy goat lawn leaf Vac? any thoughts on them. thinking about getting one with a hose kit to try for clean ups.


bags get super heavy shredding leaves, I find them limited use and only good for extreamly small lawns


----------



## Green Grass

unit28;1621368 said:


> bags get super heavy shredding leaves, I find them limited use and only good for extreamly small lawns


yeah in the end it would still get dumped and loaded by a truck loader. thinking it would be easier then using tarps and maybe cut down one guy.


----------



## Camden

Green Grass;1621319 said:


> anyone have a billy goat lawn leaf Vac? any thoughts on them. thinking about getting one with a hose kit to try for clean ups.


I have a Billy Goat vacuum. I rarely ever use it for its intended purpose. Instead I use it for sucking up debris at many of the parking lots that I take care of. Instead of hauling my sweeper around I just use the Goat. It works perfectly for picking up cigarette butts, pop cans and all other loose junk.

The bag is easy to remove and dump which is also nice. All in all you can't go wrong. They are expensive though :crying:


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;1621376 said:


> I have a Billy Goat vacuum. I rarely ever use it for its intended purpose. Instead I use it for sucking up debris at many of the parking lots that I take care of. Instead of hauling my sweeper around I just use the Goat. It works perfectly for picking up cigarette butts, pop cans and all other loose junk.
> 
> The bag is easy to remove and dump which is also nice. All in all you can't go wrong. They are expensive though :crying:


never thought about using it for cleaning small lots. I can get the basic one with a hose for $1000


----------



## SSS Inc.

All this talk about leaves and grass and such is why I don't visit Lawnsite. Although I could use some advice on how not to kill my grass every year. 

The NAM and the RAP(@4p.m.) that unit spoke of the other day both show about 2" tonight at the airport. Outta here at midnight. Heaviest between 6 and 9. We'll see about that.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1621380 said:


> All this talk about leaves and grass and such is why I don't visit Lawnsite. Although I could use some advice on how not to kill my grass every year.
> 
> The NAM and the RAP(@4p.m.) that unit spoke of the other day both show about 2" tonight at the airport. Outta here at midnight. Heaviest between 6 and 9. We'll see about that.


you have been MIA to keep us filled in about snow


----------



## Green Grass

it's snowing large flakes here now


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;1621386 said:


> you have been MIA to keep us filled in about snow


Iv'e been missing SSS and UNIT. You guys help ease my descisions.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

What just happened to the blob??? In between radars?


----------



## TKLAWN

^^^you too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We are going like SSS, at midnight, if there is enough.


----------



## ryde307

Snowing in Chanhassen now.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1621409 said:


> We are going like SSS, at midnight, if there is enough.


If there's snow!


----------



## SSS Inc.

I don't know about unit but I've been busy. I had to delivered about ten boxes of brochures to the mailing company. Had to go salt a few apartments that were all wet but they called so....payup Tried to buy a new Bobcat. Took my plow truck home since I was there anyway only to find out I was supposed to pick up my daughter and go to Target to get supplies for a party tomorrow.:crying: Kid and groceries in a regular cab truck is pretty interesting especially when we had to go to another store because Target in Richfield has been out of Pastrami for a week and my wife needs it for something. Then I loaded the dishwasher. And I have been building some Lego thing for one of my other kids. 

Now I'm all set. The models would indicate enough to plow in the metro but that doesn't matter much at this point. I see a nice blob coming towards the metro and it seems to be filling in a little in regards to what will hit the metro area. If the first piece is as strong as I think it should stick in short order. Unfortunately I won't be cracking a Green Beer open until about 9:00 at the earliest. I think by then we should know if there is any shot at 2" or so.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The blob just reappeared.


----------



## Showmestaterida

What kind of bobcat did u try buying? I take it, it didnt go well.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1621414 said:


> I don't know about unit but I've been busy. I had to delivered about ten boxes of brochures to the mailing company. Had to go salt a few apartments that were all wet but they called so....payup Tried to buy a new Bobcat. Took my plow truck home since I was there anyway only to find out I was supposed to pick up my daughter and go to Target to get supplies for a party tomorrow.:crying: Kid and groceries in a regular cab truck is pretty interesting especially when we had to go to another store because Target in Richfield has been out of Pastrami for a week and my wife needs it for something. Then I loaded the dishwasher. And I have been building some Lego thing for one of my other kids.
> 
> Now I'm all set. The models would indicate enough to plow in the metro but that doesn't matter much at this point. I see a nice blob coming towards the metro and it seems to be filling in a little in regards to what will hit the metro area. If the first piece is as strong as I think it should stick in short order. Unfortunately I won't be cracking a Green Beer open until about 9:00 at the earliest. I think by then we should know if there is any shot at 2" or so.


Where you guys buy your bobcats at?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1621416 said:


> The blob just reappeared.


Big flakes just started coming down here.


Showmestaterida;1621418 said:


> What kind of bobcat did u try buying? I take it, it didnt go well.


We looking for another S630. The one we need is hard to come by. Highflow, Air Cond, 2 speed. Very slow response to my request. 


Green Grass;1621424 said:


> Where you guys buy your bobcats at?


Tristate, Lano, Farmrite. Whoever gives us the best price.Thumbs Up


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1621432 said:


> Big flakes just started coming down here.
> 
> We looking for another S630. The one we need is hard to come by. Highflow, Air Cond, 2 speed. Very slow response to my request.
> 
> Tristate, Lano, Farmrite. Whoever gives us the best price.Thumbs Up


I know Farmrite is good


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1621432 said:


> Big flakes just started coming down here.
> 
> We looking for another S630. The one we need is hard to come by. Highflow, Air Cond, 2 speed. Very slow response to my request.
> 
> Tristate, Lano, Farmrite. Whoever gives us the best price.Thumbs Up


Would you have better luck looking for a 650 they are more common?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

New blob reforming at Fargo. Big blob should be through by 8.


----------



## Green Grass

Channel 4 just said 1-3 inches and will snow till 11


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1621438 said:


> Would you have better luck looking for a 650 they are more common?


Yes, but we use these with Asphalt Planer attachments up to 40" wide and we have always thought that the less pivot points the better for milling. That's why we have always used radial lift machines. We used 863, S220, and now the S630's. We tried out a 650 when they came out and it was great but the visibility is much better in a 630. The real problem is that most new machines in stock at the dealer aren't high flow and we need that to run the milling attachments.


----------



## Showmestaterida

U said u buy who ever gives the best pricing. I guess they are owned by different companys? How far are they apart from each other. I was thinking they were all the same company, same pricing , It seems tough to get any bargaining power when buying heavy equipment because a certain brand is sold by one place and thats the only place around to buy it. True w/ other brands as well. What have u found to be the best way to get good pricing considering I havent bought anything from them in the past.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Roads are now white here. The melt is done.


----------



## qualitycut

Well snowing good here but most is melting on contact


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We had 1.5" +/- this morning. Just melted off. Pavement just a bit colder.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1621478 said:


> Roads are now white here. The melt is done.


Traffic cams on 65 show crosstown and north showing snow (22 looks pretty bad). But down on 109th its still very wet.


----------



## Green Grass

what is this snow you guys keep talking about? I can't seem to find any.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1621480 said:


> Well snowing good here but most is melting on contact


Same here. I might have to crack a beer soon. If anyone salted I think you can forget about it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

We had dinner plate sized flakes for about ten minutes an hour ago, now nothing.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1621488 said:


> Same here. I might have to crack a beer soon. If anyone salted I think you can forget about it.


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## NBI Lawn

Just looked on all the news websites and they are ranging from a trace to 3" in the metro. So annoying.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1621488 said:


> Same here. I might have to crack a beer soon. If anyone salted I think you can forget about it.





SnowGuy73;1621493 said:


> My thoughts exactly!


I wish I could with fire schools and the holiday we are short staffed on the FD this weekend.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I took my plow off so we should get 2"+ now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1621496 said:


> I wish I could with fire schools and the holiday we are short staffed on the FD this weekend.


I hear you there.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Just barely started sticking to pavement Maple Grove/Osseo, barely a trace.


----------



## djagusch

Green Grass;1621487 said:


> what is this snow you guys keep talking about? I can't seem to find any.


I'll invite you to bring your wife to the furniture stores and dennys in north branch. While she's shopping you can plow the lots and if she is still buying stuff there's about 75 townhomes to be done also.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Very close Girls Basketball game on. It going to be a battle all the way to the end I think.wesport


----------



## Janko78

I'm thinking less then 1" out of this tonight.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1621499 said:


> I hear you there.


Where the fire schools at this weekend? Never saw a flyer for this weekend.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1621507 said:


> Where the fire schools at this weekend? Never saw a flyer for this weekend.


I know we have guys in Rochester, not sure what classes or anything but I know a group left this morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone wanna come up to the north metro can. Skeleton crew tonight.


----------



## mnlefty

SSS Inc.;1621504 said:


> Very close Girls Basketball game on. It going to be a battle all the way to the end I think.wesport


Watching the Greg Jennings press conference on NFL Network right now.Thumbs Up


----------



## OC&D

I've got a coating in some areas here in St. Paul. Most of my sidewalks are just a little slushy. I salted everything this morning so I'm sure that'll screw me for my 1" accounts if it's borderline.

I guess depending on what the temps do, I may have to go out and salt again if anything. I've got maybe 1/4" at most so far.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1621504 said:


> Very close Girls Basketball game on. It going to be a battle all the way to the end I think.wesport


Girls Basketball!??!?!

Gopher hockey is on! You should be ashamed of yourself!


----------



## SSS Inc.

mnlefty;1621514 said:


> Watching the Greg Jennings press conference on NFL Network right now.Thumbs Up


We signed him. Cassel to Jennings....Touch Down!


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1621504 said:


> Very close Girls Basketball game on. It going to be a battle all the way to the end I think.wesport


I hope you cracked a beer If your're watching that.


----------



## TKLAWN

If Ponder is a hassle start Matt Cassel again....


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1621519 said:


> Girls Basketball!??!?!
> 
> Gopher hockey is on! You should be ashamed of yourself!


You're right. I feel much shame now.

I'm flipping around. I've got to watch Mpls Washburn play next. Its really close to my area.

TK: this game is going down to the wire. At least they get the score into the 40's now. I remember seeing games that were like 16-10 about a dozen years ago.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1621526 said:


> If Ponder is a hassle start Matt Cassel again....


Common man?


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1621529 said:


> Common man?


You got it me boy.


----------



## Janko78

WBC update Puerto Rico 1 USA 0 top of 6th


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1621511 said:


> Anyone wanna come up to the north metro can. Skeleton crew tonight.


You need any truck help? If so anything remotely close to Maple Grove? PM me if interested


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1621535 said:


> You got it me boy.


Only heard that a couple 13,14 times.


----------



## qualitycut

Lwnmwr sent ya pm


----------



## mnlefty

I'll be curious to see another run of models come out after checking out the 18z NAM and GFS. Monday forecasts are really dropping everywhere now.

GFS and NAM both had Hennepin Cty in the shade of green that was 4-5 inches, but included in that was 2-3 tonight, indicating nothing but a couple inches for Monday. My local NWS is down to 1-2 Sun night 1-3 Monday for a total of 2-5... 

Also having a hard time seeing how we get enough to do anything in my area tonight. My driveway looks like a first coat of knockdown/splatter wall texture on new drywall, polka dot white with gray concrete showing through.


----------



## Janko78

Lol! Mower man- I'm near CB as well in MG area if u need help.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1621511 said:


> Anyone wanna come up to the north metro can. Skeleton crew tonight.


I do stuff up in the **** rapids area if you need a truck.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We will have another 3" at the rate it's falling right now, easily.


----------



## Janko78

Where are located?


----------



## OC&D

_Snow, mainly before 3am. Low around 20. North wind 5 to 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. Total nighttime snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible._

From NWS for here in St. Paul. What happened to wrapping up by 12?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Vadnais Heights to **** Rapids to Forest Lake. If that backside holds true, we SHOULD be fine. If it regenerates, I got a bank in Vadnais and a couple in **** Rapids I'll farm out.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I'm having a beer. Good luck up to the norf.


----------



## djagusch

OC&D;1621562 said:


> _Snow, mainly before 3am. Low around 20. North wind 5 to 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. Total nighttime snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible._
> 
> From NWS for here in St. Paul. What happened to wrapping up by 12?


Do you have much more than that 1/4" now?


----------



## hummer81

LwnmwrMan22;1621564 said:


> Vadnais Heights to **** Rapids to Forest Lake. If that backside holds true, we SHOULD be fine. If it regenerates, I got a bank in Vadnais and a couple in **** Rapids I'll farm out.


. Lmao. Happy plowing to everyone that gets out.


----------



## OC&D

djagusch;1621576 said:


> Do you have much more than that 1/4" now?


Closer to 1/2" now, but that's on my front concrete steps on the North side of my house. The street has a coating, but doit's down to pavement where they've been driving--the typical two track. It also isn't snowing anywhere near as hard as it was, so I don't see much additional accumulation given what the radar looks like. Maybe it could redevelop, who knows?

How much do you have in South Minneapolis, SSS?

BTW, I thought you paving guys always used Case skiddies.


----------



## mn-bob

Polarismalibu;1621498 said:


> I took my plow off so we should get 2"+ now.


Thank you Sir !ussmileyflag


----------



## djagusch

hummer81;1621579 said:


> . Lmao. Happy plowing to everyone that gets out.


What area do you plow?


----------



## SSS Inc.

_*Maybe it could redevelop, who knows?*_
I doubt it will. A couple more hours of this is all we'll get around here I think but by all means please prove me wrong. I would really like to plow tonight.
*
How much do you have in South Minneapolis, SSS?*

I've got about 3/8" on the icerink and about 1/8" in the street.

*BTW, I thought you paving guys always used Case skiddies.*

A lot of them use Case, a few use Cats and a couple of us use Bobcats. We always liked Bobcats and have had no reason to switch. I tried a Case a couple times and it felt cramped. The newer bobcats are like Cadillacs inside as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Ranger620

[QUOTE

A lot of them use Case, a few use Cats and a couple of us use Bobcats. We always liked Bobcats and have had no reason to switch. I tried a Case a couple times and it felt cramped. The newer bobcats are like Cadillacs inside as far as I'm concerned.[/QUOTE]

I ran a new deere the other week. It was like a cadillac too. took me 45 min just to figure out how to turn the throttle up. turns out that little dial that looks like fan speed isnt fan speed:laughing:


----------



## Polarismalibu

mn-bob;1621583 said:


> Thank you Sir !ussmileyflag


That will be $42.95 lol my services like that are not free my friend.


----------



## djagusch

Does that stuff by grand forks have a chance of being anything?


----------



## mn-bob

Polarismalibu;1621599 said:


> That will be $42.95 lol my services like that are not free my friend.


Glad to see you have a sense of Humor . The Checks in the mail don't ya know . lol:laughing:


----------



## Polarismalibu

So is it all done in the west metro? It stoped at my house.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1621596 said:


> _*Maybe it could redevelop, who knows?*_
> I doubt it will. A couple more hours of this is all we'll get around here I think but by all means please prove me wrong. I would really like to plow tonight.
> *
> How much do you have in South Minneapolis, SSS?*
> 
> I've got about 3/8" on the icerink and about 1/8" in the street.
> 
> *BTW, I thought you paving guys always used Case skiddies.*
> 
> A lot of them use Case, a few use Cats and a couple of us use Bobcats. We always liked Bobcats and have had no reason to switch. I tried a Case a couple times and it felt cramped. The newer bobcats are like Cadillacs inside as far as I'm concerned.


That's it. I'm pouring a drink.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1621606 said:


> That's it. I'm pouring a drink.


Good call. Enjoy the last 4 minutes of the Gophers with a drink.

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;1621601 said:


> Does that stuff by grand forks have a chance of being anything?


In all seriousness, I'm a little concerned about the small formation just north of 94 northwest of Fargo. It looks like it could dive south a bit and hit the metro.

Guess that's why NWS is holding on to the "mainly before 2am" comment.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1621609 said:


> Good call. Enjoy the last 4 minutes of the Gophers with a drink.
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Hey now, I just started the second period! The DVR is a beautiful thing.......sometimes.

Regardless I'm setting my alarm for 5 and I'll go out and salt my finicky clients, particularly the synagogue that I do....Saturday morning is a busy one for them.


----------



## ringahding1

Ranger620;1621598 said:


> [QUOTE
> 
> A lot of them use Case, a few use Cats and a couple of us use Bobcats. We always liked Bobcats and have had no reason to switch. I tried a Case a couple times and it felt cramped. The newer bobcats are like Cadillacs inside as far as I'm concerned.


I ran a new deere the other week. It was like a cadillac too. took me 45 min just to figure out how to turn the throttle up. turns out that little dial that looks like fan speed isnt fan speed:laughing:[/QUOTE]

I can weigh in here simply because I own both. The Bobcat does have a great amount of room. Just picked up before the first flake flew a New S185 and cannot speak more highly of it.

Before I started my business back in 2002 I worked at Hedberg Aggregates and they ran all CASE machinery. I actually loved the hand controls for all functions....but would not trade this Bobcat for anything or the Cadillac...haha

3/4" in Stillwater with light snow fall


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

2/3" in Vadnais Heights.


----------



## ringahding1

LwnmwrMan22;1621621 said:


> 2/3" in Vadnais Heights.


I like the forecast for the snow the other day...it was about 5 Am and I was watching Ch.11 and "SVEN" was claiming nor more than an inch as I had my tape measure reading 4". We plowed everything before it all started to melt....


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1621617 said:


> Hey now, I just started the second period! The DVR is a beautiful thing.......sometimes.
> 
> Regardless I'm setting my alarm for 5 and I'll go out and salt my finicky clients, particularly the synagogue that I do....Saturday morning is a busy one for them.


Did you DVR it so you could watch girls basketball?? I won't spill the beans on this one, but its not over yet.


----------



## 711SnoPro

we got maybe 4-5'' total in Fargo Moorhead today. Still snowing and blowing as I type this though.

My cousin is downstairs yelling about the gophers. I can imagine what happened haha


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Thank you to all of the guys that offered to help. It was a bit tongue in cheek. I see Hummer was going to try to make some comment but just left a "." Instead.

Gonna oversalt my downtown Minne sidewalks and call it good. Head back.to **** and see if there's an inch or not. Should be a quick plow tonight.

I've got one driver at Hinckley that can be home in an hour if I need him, if we have major issues, I'll buzz a couple of numbers in my PM.

Thanks again guys for the offers!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1621648 said:


> Thank you to all of the guys that offered to help. It was a bit tongue in cheek. I see Hummer was going to try to make some comment but just left a "." Instead.
> 
> Gonna oversalt my downtown Minne sidewalks and call it good. Head back.to **** and see if there's an inch or not. Should be a quick plow tonight.
> 
> I've got one driver at Hinckley that can be home in an hour if I need him, if we have major issues, I'll buzz a couple of numbers in my PM.
> 
> Thanks again guys for the offers!!


I had six trucks headed your way and a lowboy loaded with skidsteers. Now what do we do.


----------



## qualitycut

Well ch 9 is much more enjoyable to watch when she's doing the weather.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1621665 said:


> Well ch 9 is much more enjoyable to watch when she's doing the weather.


Does she do the Polar Plunge?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1621669 said:


> Does she do the Polar Plunge?


Hopefully Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Minneapolis, heavy coating downtown.

Report from **** Rapids in 10 minutes


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

**** Rapids.... Holiday @ Northdale / Hanson just to the east of Hwy 10, 1" on blacktop that wasn't driven on.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1621627 said:


> Did you DVR it so you could watch girls basketball?? I won't spill the beans on this one, but its not over yet.


No shame here!  For me, there is only one sport, and that's hockey.

Gophers Win!!!


----------



## Camden

You guys should drive 100 miles northwest. No less than 15" in the last 7 days. The weather-guessers have missed the forecast every time. We've got another 5 on the ground right now.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1621686 said:


> **** Rapids.... Holiday @ Northdale / Hanson just to the east of Hwy 10, 1" on blacktop that wasn't driven on.


Yep. Looks like an early salt run for me.

I used to have a New Holland, and whenever I ran a Bobcat after that I was irritated by the weak hydraulics in it. In my New Holland I could "snap" the bucket and throw material backwards into the bucket, the Bobcats I've run didn't have the same response and wouldn't do that. I will say that they do have some comfy cabs though. If I were to buy another one I'd probably go with a Cat at this point.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1621689 said:


> No shame here!  For me, there is only one sport, and that's hockey.
> 
> Gophers Win!!!


Don't get me wrong, my whole life has been hockey. I put skates on my kids before they're two years old. The state tournaments are on par with the Olympics for me. I feel that I have to watch all of them, can't get enough. But I did watch the Gopher game and it was a good win. Some tense moments but I made it through.


----------



## IDST

Im gonna b pissed if we dont get snow sun Mon. Bought new pins and crossbar. Had 4 neighbors helping me put it together. Then got three fingers pinched and blew out a quart of blood from a puncture wound. Maybe two broken fingers, find out in tge morning if i can move them.

All i can say is @%*$*-+#-+!!!


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1621706 said:


> Don't get me wrong, my whole life has been hockey. I put skates on my kids before they're two years old. The state tournaments are on par with the Olympics for me. I feel that I have to watch all of them, can't get enough. But I did watch the Gopher game and it was a good win. Some tense moments but I made it through.


You were watching girl's basketball....and you admitted to it. I'd understand if there was no hockey to watch....but.....really? At this point your credibility is only slightly above zero. 

I'm just kidding(obviously). The Gopher game was a good win. Bemidji put up a great fight, I was really impressed with them.


----------



## BossPlow614

I can't be the only one out tonight? I have properties that rec'd an additional inch over the inch that accumulated this morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

In **** Rapids, Famous Daves on Main/Northdale, most of it was at 1", but there are areas on the sidewalk that are at 2".

EmJay, all my trucks are now out. I just f'd up my right ankle.
:
Driver that was at Hinckley decided he blew his paycheck and wanted to work.

At first I said no, but then called him back when I messed it up jumping out the back of the box.

It's for the better, we'll be done by 3.


----------



## Polarismalibu

It is soooo slick out. I haven't seen any city or dot trucks salting. Everything is black ice around here. I had to put my plow down to make a turn.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

At least the Party Zone is on KDWB tonight!!


----------



## BOSS LAWN

Dusting out towards MPLS, back to bed.


----------



## BossPlow614

I was just about to say, I almost juat slid through an intersection its gotten way worse in the last half hr. 
The party zone is good but BPM on XM is where it's at. Plus on electric area xm ch 52 they're broadcasting live from ultra music festival in Miami.


----------



## Polarismalibu

EmJayDub;1621735 said:


> I was just about to say, I almost juat slid through an intersection its gotten way worse in the last half hr.
> The party zone is good but BPM on XM is where it's at. Plus on electric area xm ch 52 they're broadcasting live from ultra music festival in Miami.


I have electric area on right now . what channel is the other one


----------



## Polarismalibu

never mind I found it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

No XM here, will switch over to beat mix stuff on Pandora


----------



## cbservicesllc

EmJayDub;1621723 said:


> I can't be the only one out tonight? I have properties that rec'd an additional inch over the inch that accumulated this morning.


We're out, just not in MG/Osseo or anything South. Everything earlier today melted off and the highest reading was 1/2 inch.


----------



## olsonbro

Anybody got any totals from Maple Grove/Plymouth area?


----------



## BossPlow614

That's what it seems. Had less than a half inch at one of my resis in MG just south a mile two of Sam's Club. 

I switch between the EDM stuff & 44, 45, & 47, hip hop nation, shade 45, the heat.


----------



## AuroraMSP

**** Rapids, both north and south area, only has half inch. Thats being very generous.


----------



## cbservicesllc

olsonbro;1621744 said:


> Anybody got any totals from Maple Grove/Plymouth area?


Maple Grove is half inch at best, Plymouth trace to quarter inch.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1621748 said:


> Maple Grove is half inch at best, Plymouth trace to quarter inch.


lots and lots of ice though


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

AuroraMSP;1621747 said:


> **** Rapids, both north and south area, only has half inch. Thats being very generous.


You don't have the same ruler I do.


----------



## djagusch

What's st paul at anybody around johnsonpkwy and 94?

Embjay I have 3 trucks and 2 skids working tonight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1621588 said:


> What area do you plow?


You need to.form your question in a way that takes a shot at me, then he? will respond.


----------



## djagusch

SSS Inc.;1621669 said:


> Does she do the Polar Plunge?


Back onto important stuff here. Can somebody let ian know if she shows up a group from ps will attend.


----------



## olsonbro

Just had a driver report in that we have virtually nothing on a parking lot right by the Metrodome. Icy though.....gonna need salt.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yes, downtown Minne is basically bare of snow


----------



## Polarismalibu

They have the same forcast for Sunday into Monday as they did last night. 2"-5" just like last night and we got an inch.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We got 2-5" in the north metro (Lino area).

Shoot, Lino is pushing almost 9" between the other day and yesterday.

Took a little nap while waiting for the employees to leave at a McD's. Holy smokes did this ankle get stiff and sore over that 20 minutes.

Already plowing without my boot on.


----------



## unit28

Ankle repair,
Put ice on asap,
Advil for inflamation, if u don't have high blood pressure,
Soak in Epsom salt hot water 3 times day
Keep wraped. Ace bandage

See if that helps


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Thanks Unit!!

I just backed down for another 30 at the next McD's and wiggled my way around to get my foot up.on the dash.

Felt pretty good after that, but as soon as I went back to plowing pain is shooting up my leg again.


----------



## Polarismalibu

It's never fun to have a screwed up ankle. Hope it feels better for ya soon.


----------



## djagusch

unit28;1621773 said:


> Ankle repair,
> Put ice on asap,
> Advil for inflamation, if u don't have high blood pressure,
> Soak in Epsom salt hot water 3 times day
> Keep wraped. Ace bandage
> 
> See if that helps


Already talked to him. Told him to shove it in a snow bank for 4 mins and repeat every 3 hrs.


----------



## unit28

I ain't a doc
So I shldnt give advice but id keep boots on
And...G O with plan B
Shove ice in boot and pop some Tylenol 

Also they make a one legged wheel chair


----------



## unit28

djagusch;1621783 said:


> Already talked to him. Told him to shove it in a snow bank for 4 mins and repeat every 3 hrs.


Yeah that too, but need compression
I always wear cowboy boots for such occasions


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I was going to set up a contest with the grand prize a new set of cutting edges, but with the new forecast, it doesn't seem as obvious.

Last night, the forecast was 1-2" after 1 am and another 2-4" by 1 pm Monday, so the contest was going to be how.many complaints I would have Monday morning, with the tie breaker who guessed closest to the time of the first time.

Now Stacy forecast is less than an inch Sunday night, mainly after 4 am and 1-3" on Monday.

Contest out.


----------



## unit28

hummer81;1621579 said:


> . Lmao. Happy plowing to everyone that gets out.


Thanks,
these eow storms where applicable, just keep us in the bankThumbs Up


----------



## unit28

TKLAWN;1621392 said:


> Iv'e been missing SSS and UNIT. You guys help ease my descisions.


I'm under the weather right now, I think my chiropractor broke something.

Dr apt Tue, wish me luck


----------



## unit28

unit28;1621313 said:


> the heavies look like a shift, moving furtherCentral and going up E-NE from there
> 
> Unlness there's a strong divergence from the dropping East side cold isentropic cold front.
> then might have to fagetabout it. These roads here are drying up quick N metro
> If there's moisture to be intack it should be all fluff with a high ratio.
> The RH looks to be falling


pretty much what I saw about 13 hours ago

We got 2" in far.....far, N metro Isanti,. and for points South, it went downhill fast from there. Unfortunantly for some, there wasn't colder air in the mid level down yonder.

Monday looks same, storm track though will be much N of metro. Much colder air in here should help.

Checked WRF model yesterday morning, and the Sunday impending event was gone.
Couple other models keep shifting N each run.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1621805 said:


> Contest out.


well SSS said we're all done, so what can you expect?:laughing:j/k


----------



## SSS Inc.

The latest Nam has it rolling in at about 6p.m tomorrow and outta here at 2a.m. with about a 1/4" of liquid. at 15:1 maybe 3.5"??? The GFS has much later start and maybe 2.5". I'd take three inches and done by 2a.m. I need to drop the plow one more time to get it out of my system. Its going to be cold mid week, might as well snow. PLEASE.


----------



## TKLAWN

unit28;1621809 said:


> I'm under the weather right now, I think my chiropractor broke something.
> 
> Dr apt Tue, wish me luck


Good luck at the doc. Hope all goes well.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1621815 said:


> well SSS said we're all done, so what can you expect?:laughing:j/k


For the record I haven't dropped the plow once since I said that. Now I could go for everyone being wrong and we get 6" down here by me.Thumbs Up

Good luck on the Back situation(If it is your back). No fun. Dealt with that around Christmas myself. After literally crawling into the house my wife made me go in. Apparently a couple discs were playing tag with a nerve.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1621821 said:


> For the record I haven't dropped the plow once since I said that. Now I could go for everyone being wrong and we get 6" down here by me.Thumbs Up
> 
> Good luck on the Back situation(If it is your back). No fun. Dealt with that around Christmas myself. After literally crawling into the house my wife made me go in. Apparently a couple discs were playing tag with a nerve.


yeah, I knew there wasn't decent snow that accumulated from the clipper train down there.
that's the funniest thing to me about your previous comments.lol

I've been seeing what the local NCEP models are saying, basically the hyped MONSTER STORM is lining up now far away. But the cold air should at least produce light accumulations down here.

posted 3am...for SUN into MON
A LARGE AREA OF
SNOWFALL WILL SPREAD EASTWARD WITH THE HEAVIEST SNOW NEAR AND
NORTH OF THE SURFACE LOW WITH MOSTLY 4 TO 8 INCHES CURRENTLY
EXPECTED FROM NORTHEAST MONTANA ACROSS NORTHERN NORTH DAKOTA INTO NORTHWEST MINNESOTA.

EVEN SOUTHEAST OF THE LOW CENTER...MOSTLY
LIGHT SNOWS ARE EXPECTED TO FALL FROM IOWA NORTHWARD INTO
MINNESOTA.

for the issue I'm having, I think it's more of a central nerve problem.


----------



## mn-bob

unit28;1621809 said:


> I'm under the weather right now, I think my chiropractor broke something.
> 
> Dr apt Tue, wish me luck


Let us know if we can help with anything . Gods speed


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Good luck unit..... I have one of my shovelers running with me now, going back to salt the sidewalks that I would have salted earlier.

Not fun.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1621843 said:


> Good luck unit..... I have one of my shovelers running with me now, going back to salt the sidewalks that I would have salted earlier.
> 
> Not fun.


Yah, heading back out now myself,...get r done

thanks for all the well wishes from all.

I'm lining up the shrub and tree jobs now. Going this week to start trimming back the lot lines etc.


----------



## qualitycut

Well according to the new NWS graphic there isn't going to really be any big totals anywhere on Sun, Mon


----------



## BossPlow614

For some strange reason, I'm ok with that. ↑


----------



## qualitycut

Same here I would like one more billable event this month to pad it.


----------



## BossPlow614

Yeah I agree. Then, bring on summer!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1621890 said:


> Well according to the new NWS graphic there isn't going to really be any big totals anywhere on Sun, Mon


I don't quite get the graphic with the words. The location forecasts say snow after 1/2 (except for Stacy which says after 4 am, yet the graphic shows snow in western MN in the morning and not the cities until mid to late morning.


----------



## OC&D

unit28;1621809 said:


> I'm under the weather right now, I think my chiropractor broke something.
> 
> Dr apt Tue, wish me luck


I'm sorry to hear that. I hope they're able to sort it out for you!


----------



## OC&D

Well I just got in from salting everything...again. The roads were a mess this morning.

I just had a call from 1 of the 2 residentials that I do. He's a retired gentleman with failing eyesight. He was wondering if I was coming to do his drive and I said "well I wasn't planning on it since we only got about 1/2" and your trigger is at 1"". He asked if I could do it anyway. Sure.....I'll be there in about 1/2 hour.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I've done a couple that were a bit under the trigger today.

They are messy looking and won't melt off as quick now as the other day.


----------



## Green Grass

I watched my wife fall in our driveway. I thought it was funny but for some reason she did not.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I got out of my truck and left my door open and was tossing some salt next to my truck and threw a nice big handful right at my open door. So now my door pockets are full of salt. It's funny how dumb things happen when your tired.


----------



## Janko78

^ Did you have good velocity on the toss? Good spread at high speed! Lol. Ya, last night at my **** Rapids site I jumped out to shovel in front of a service door and was half way out door and forgot to put truck in park! Strange things happen at 3am.!! Lol


----------



## AuroraMSP

LwnmwrMan22;1621753 said:


> You don't have the same ruler I do.


You must be including the morning snow with the evening snow to get your total. Before it started snowing last night, my lots were down to pavement and salted from the morning.

I just checked the NWS report for that location and the total accumulation for the entire day (morning and evening) was .8".

And for the record...a good ole wooden 1' measure stick in a nice untouched portion of the lot out in the middle is how I measure.


----------



## OC&D

AuroraMSP;1621948 said:


> You must be including the morning snow with the evening snow to get your total. Before it started snowing last night, my lots were down to pavement and salted from the morning.
> 
> I just checked the NWS report for that location and the total accumulation for the entire day (morning and evening) was .8".
> 
> And for the record...a good ole wooden 1' measure stick in a nice untouched portion of the lot out in the middle is how I measure.


Try a good old fashioned yard stick. You don't even need to get out of the truck! I had one but I lost it a couple of years ago, now I just use a tape measure from the driver's seat, I wouldn't want to get snow on my shoes.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

AuroraMSP;1621948 said:


> You must be including the morning snow with the evening snow to get your total. Before it started snowing last night, my lots were down to pavement and salted from the morning.
> 
> I just checked the NWS report for that location and the total accumulation for the entire day (morning and evening) was .8".
> 
> And for the record...a good ole wooden 1' measure stick in a nice untouched portion of the lot out in the middle is how I measure.


When I made my post about Hanson / Northdale Holiday, I was out on that stretch of frontage on the east side of Highway 10 that has no development, only ponds.

I'm assuming it was down to black or close at one point during the day, but obviously wouldn't have been salted.

That's where I found it odd at my Famous Daves where I had 2" in spots on the sidewalks
I didn't see anything even remotely close to that depth all night, yet it was smooth like fresh fallen snow, not as though someone had shoveled and then it snowed on top.


----------



## qualitycut

Well I'm headed to st Paul for some green beer.


----------



## Ranger620

Janko78;1621929 said:


> ^ Did you have good velocity on the toss? Good spread at high speed! Lol. Ya, last night at my **** Rapids site I jumped out to shovel in front of a service door and was half way out door and forgot to put truck in park! Strange things happen at 3am.!! Lol


I was towing the skid loader a few years ago. Stopped got out unchained the loader dropped the ramps and backed off. Soon as the weight was gone the truck started to roll, forgot to put it in park had to chase it down with the loader and drive on as it was moving to get the weight back on.


----------



## Ranger620

For those of you not watching the wild game you're missing the game of the year so far. 4-1 mn in the first. 18 min in penaltys in the first 3 min. two fights in the first 45 sec. secont period coming up.


----------



## TKLAWN

Forgot all about it. 5-3 let's go!!!


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;1622010 said:


> For those of you not watching the wild game you're missing the game of the year so far. 4-1 mn in the first. 18 min in penaltys in the first 3 min. two fights in the first 45 sec. secont period coming up.


Did Rupp injure himself during his fight? I didn't see him out on the ice after that


----------



## Ranger620

He did come back out but then left again. Not sure whats up there its not like he got his but kicked in the fight maybe injured his hand on a hit?? Maybe theyll say something at the press conferance


----------



## qualitycut

Well the nws graphic mo e the cities into the 3-5 now


----------



## BOSS LAWN

quality beat me to it, the upped the totals 2-4


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I hired a new plow driver for this major up coming storm. It makes me nervous every time I get a new guy. Anyone else feel the same way?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1622079 said:


> Well the nws graphic mo e the cities into the 3-5 now


I missed that. Family B-day kept me away from the weather. Someone on here said that after all the hype they would drop the totals only to bump them back up the night before the storm. :laughing: I'm just kidding.

Good Gopher Game on but I'm really looking forward to some more girls Basketball.Thumbs Up To keep up my Hockey Cred. I strapped on some 1970's child's sized paper thin goalie pads and took some shots in the backyard.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1622148 said:


> I missed that. Family B-day kept me away from the weather. Someone on here said that after all the hype they would drop the totals only to bump them back up the night before the storm. :laughing: I'm just kidding.
> 
> Good Gopher Game on but I'm really looking forward to some more girls Basketball.Thumbs Up To keep up my Hockey Cred. I strapped on some 1970's child's sized paper thin goalie pads and took some shots in the backyard.


Well that's why the weather guys are always wrong they miss a few models then try to recover with what they can salvage.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Well... on the bright side, at least they're talking about another sunday overnight done by the morning snowfall... I love those...


----------



## OC&D

cbservicesllc;1622183 said:


> Well... on the bright side, at least they're talking about another sunday overnight done by the morning snowfall... I love those...


Indeed. Nice and relaxing.


----------



## BossPlow614

I wouldn't exactly say relaxing. Jerrid on kare11 said it'll be done around 8am though. Not totally ideal but better than it snowing all through the morning and making it a total headache.


----------



## qualitycut

How much did they say on the locals


----------



## Polarismalibu

I saw 3"-6"


----------



## BossPlow614

Kare 11 had 2-4".


----------



## cbservicesllc

EmJayDub;1622192 said:


> I wouldn't exactly say relaxing. Jerrid on kare11 said it'll be done around 8am though. Not totally ideal but better than it snowing all through the morning and making it a total headache.


Sure it is... It's always relaxing to get all those complaints from people that wake up, see that it's not snowing, and wonder why their s**t isn't done...

"I'm starting to pick up your sarcasm."
"Well, I should hope so, because I'm laying it on pretty thick."

Name that movie...


----------



## RussC

cbservicesllc;1622207 said:


> Sure it is... It's always relaxing to get all those complaints from people that wake up, see that it's not snowing, and wonder why their s**t isn't done...
> 
> "I'm starting to pick up your sarcasm."
> "Well, I should hope so, because I'm laying it on pretty thick."
> 
> Name that movie...


Checkin the specs on the rotary girder...


----------



## AuroraMSP

cbservicesllc;1622207 said:


> Sure it is... It's always relaxing to get all those complaints from people that wake up, see that it's not snowing, and wonder why their s**t isn't done...
> 
> "I'm starting to pick up your sarcasm."
> "Well, I should hope so, because I'm laying it on pretty thick."
> 
> Name that movie...


Tommy Boy....


----------



## djagusch

Everyone will be happy with the updated forecast and weather story. I'm sure of it!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I guess I was tired out.

Crawled into bed yesterday afternoon about 2, put a movie on, woke up about 30 minutes ago. 16 hours of sleep, even with an 11 and 7 year old in the house.

Only 1 missed call from a customer, but they didn't leave a message, so it couldn't be anything too important.

Ankle is stiff, but I can walk on it. Gotta go clean off some sidewalks in Isanti this morning, we'll see how it feels loading and unloading the snowblower. It'll give me an idea about tonight on how to staff.


----------



## Martinson9

I love the NWS Graphic on Facebook. Heavy snow for the metro is supposed to be 2 a.m. to 7 a.m. Perfect timing for the last storm!


----------



## TKLAWN

Martinson9;1622268 said:


> I love the NWS Graphic on Facebook. Heavy snow for the metro is supposed to be 2 a.m. to 7 a.m. Perfect timing for the last storm!


Couldn't possibly be worse.

What's going on at channel 9? They haven't had a weather guy on all weekend.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Steve Frazier went to host the main desk on the weekends.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The storm doesn't look so bad on the midwest radar..... what's the big deal??


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1622316 said:


> The storm doesn't look so bad on the midwest radar..... what's the big deal??


famous last words


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1622316 said:


> The storm doesn't look so bad on the midwest radar..... what's the big deal??


Thats funny.

I miss two years ago when it always snowed on Saturdays and Sundays. Its funny how storms follow a trend like this. Hopefully next year this Monday morning thing doesn't happen anymore.

All the of the models seem to be almost .4" of liquid for the metro. Not sure what the ratios are going to be but if they are something like 15:1 we could easily get 5". I can't wait!!!


----------



## skorum03

God I hope for no more than 4inches.

YardBros Outdoors
www.yardbros.com


----------



## AuroraMSP

In depth video report on the huge (in terms of size, not necessarily volume) storm coming tonite.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I still want that 16" I saw a few days ago. Thumbs Up


----------



## skorum03

^ No No No.

YardBros Outdoors
www.yardbros.com


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1622333 said:


> I still want that 16" I saw a few days ago. Thumbs Up


You know, I wouldn't care.

I'm going to get complaints regardless now, might as well go out on a high note, right??


----------



## BossPlow614

The complaints are already arriving, a lady with a resi driveway complained via text to me about where snow is being piled (her yard), I'm hoping she doesn't have an iPhone where it tells you if the msg was read or not.


----------



## AuroraMSP

EmJayDub;1622355 said:


> The complaints are already arriving, a lady with a resi driveway complained via text to me about where snow is being piled (her yard), I'm hoping she doesn't have an iPhone where it tells you if the msg was read or not.


Tell her you will bring a skid over and move it making her yard look like spring arrived...for the right price...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

EmJayDub;1622355 said:


> The complaints are already arriving, a lady with a resi driveway complained via text to me about where snow is being piled (her yard), I'm hoping she doesn't have an iPhone where it tells you if the msg was read or not.


Residential in my area hardly will let you On their drive with a truck and plow. We have to use tractors and blowers.


----------



## BossPlow614

Haha! She would be rather angry I think! It seems she finds something to complain about with every event. Can't stand her.


----------



## BossPlow614

Jimslawn, on the properties in town?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Yes, town residentials. I don't do any out in the country anymore. Too much driving. I have 53 drives and a parking lot within a half mile. Another 50 drives spread out elsewhere in town.


----------



## unit28

hope we do get Monday storms through spring rather than EO-Week.
This pattern can go on ahead and continue for me. And I hope it will persist over the next seven years.

The storm's cyclogenic tail hasn't matured yet. It's on top of the rockies as of now. Just about to be over the top it, seems to be carrying enough orographic lift to still be on track. There seems to be a shortwave formation in and near Idaho where the N Pacific stream seems to be feeding the storm.
Seems to also be another cyclo just North of Washington.

The high pressure has moved out and the low pressure is building up.
Have strat clouds in and acrossed the region now. Yesterday had an UV near 5.5, with the clouds now in the aerea that won't happen today. Actually saw some steam on blacktops yesterday.

Looking yesterday had an accumulation of .75-.9" tonight with another 1.5" early Monday.

HRRR showed a good mature tail on the cyclo that makes possible for a heavy banded squall line. With WAA as the charge for making precipitation, may hear a clap near the mixing line.

Might feel a little warm at the onset of the storm, but with strong tight isobars slated post downslope of the low that might change. or not

Funny thing, I don't see a negative tilt off the tail to keep a continued all nighter, and it seems to be on a fast pace. But sense there's a concensus of a NE shift later with the track the tail should become negative and also conjoin with the southern low. Also with model consensus of the 850mb temps being a bit warmer, not much of a chance at 1" an hour productivity. Mid level temps are looking the same as the other night. The difference is the cyclo tail will be NE neg tilt as opposed to SE.


----------



## BossPlow614

Going back to my resi client, I'm surprised she didn't say something about how the 6ft tall piles (that are at every other house in this state) will never melt. :laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Blizzard warning for Carver and Scott counties now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Even better..... reading the forecast discussion, NWS says snow should be about done @ 6 am. 4" and sunny at 8 am is such a joy.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Now why are local channels showing snow way past 830? I need to know what the heck is going on. My 17mo is in er right now and is going to be transferred to Rochester


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1622416 said:


> Even better..... reading the forecast discussion, NWS says snow should be about done @ 6 am. 4" and sunny at 8 am is such a joy.


Love those events... can't wait for all the complaints!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1622416 said:


> Even better..... reading the forecast discussion, NWS says snow should be about done @ 6 am. 4" and sunny at 8 am is such a joy.


This is my forecast from NWS.

Tonight: 1-3"
Tomorrow: Snow before 9am, *then snow likely between 9am and 2pm*, then areas of blowing snow and a chance of snow after 2pm. High near 31. Breezy, with a south wind 10 to 15 mph becoming west 15 to 20 mph in the afternoon. Winds could gust as high as 30 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible.

Thats kind of what the models look like too. Heaviest overnight but not out of here until lunch time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1622419 said:


> Now why are local channels showing snow way past 830? I need to know what the heck is going on. My 17mo is in er right now and is going to be transferred to Rochester


Prayers sent.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1622422 said:


> Love those events... can't wait for all the complaints!


Yup, it will be just like last Monday, or two weeks ago.. Whenever the Hell it was!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Per discussion....

SNOW SHOULD MOSTLY BE EAST OF THE TWIN CITIES AS THE MORNING COMMUTE STARTS...BUT THERE WILL NOT BE MUCH TIME BETWEEN THE HEAVY SNOW ENDING AND THE COMMUTE BEGINNING FOR THE TWIN CITIES...SO WOULD SUSPECT YET ANOTHER SLOW COMMUTE. WILL ALSO BE A SLOW


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1622425 said:


> Prayers sent.


Thanks. Time just stands still in this little room with no answers


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1622426 said:


> Yup, it will be just like last Monday, or two weeks ago.. Whenever the Hell it was!


I lost track off all the snow events since mid February. I'm glad I have service records/work logs and I enter all info to invoices and save them until the end of the month.


----------



## mn-bob

jimslawnsnow;1622419 said:


> Now why are local channels showing snow way past 830? I need to know what the heck is going on. My 17mo is in er right now and is going to be transferred to Rochester


Gods Speed for a fast recovery .


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1622430 said:


> Thanks. Time just stands still in this little room with no answers


Nothing worse than your kids being affected.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1622419 said:


> Now why are local channels showing snow way past 830? I need to know what the heck is going on. My 17mo is in er right now and is going to be transferred to Rochester


Hang in there. You have my prayers.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Going to be leaving with her soon in an ambulance with her.I when my kids are sick


----------



## BossPlow614

jimslawnsnow;1622440 said:


> Going to be leaving with her soon in an ambulance with her.I when my kids are sick


You guys are in my thoughts and prayers, no kids for me yet but couldn't imagine what you're going through.


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;1622419 said:


> Now why are local channels showing snow way past 830? I need to know what the heck is going on. My 17mo is in er right now and is going to be transferred to Rochester


hang in there Jim,
well wishes for you and your family


----------



## mnglocker

We're all pulling for you and yours Jim.


----------



## unit28

into the great basin, heading into CP's, filling in now with a -tilt
suspect a trim later, the cyclo upslope will initially carry about -5 C 
in the mids...hope it's moving as fast as what I think it is


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1622361 said:


> Residential in my area hardly will let you On their drive with a truck and plow. We have to use tractors and blowers.


I tell them if they want a blower it cost more.... they go with the plow Thumbs Up


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1622419 said:


> Now why are local channels showing snow way past 830? I need to know what the heck is going on. My 17mo is in er right now and is going to be transferred to Rochester


Prayers for everything to work out bro.......


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1622440 said:


> Going to be leaving with her soon in an ambulance with her.I when my kids are sick


I live 3 blocks from St. Mary's and Mayo clinic, call me if there is anything you need 507-696-7524.


----------



## IMAGE

Hey guys sorry this is off-topic, but I'm looking for suggestions from the MN guys and this is the best place . Do you guys know of any dealers/shops in the MN area that might be interested in adding Normand snowblowers to their line? Rental shops, compact tractor dealerships, lawn/snow shops, or bigger equipment dealers. We have blowers for 16-350 hp tractors so I can work with a wide range of dealers. This is the time of the year to setup dealers and get the early orders in for the best preseason discounts from the factory so I'll contact any dealers you suggest and see if they're interested. 

Thanks in advance :salute:

-Steve


----------



## djagusch

IMAGE;1622481 said:


> Hey guys sorry this is off-topic, but I'm looking for suggestions from the MN guys and this is the best place . Do you guys know of any dealers/shops in the MN area that might be interested in adding Normand snowblowers to their line? Rental shops, compact tractor dealerships, lawn/snow shops, or bigger equipment dealers. We have blowers for 16-350 hp tractors so I can work with a wide range of dealers. This is the time of the year to setup dealers and get the early orders in for the best preseason discounts from the factory so I'll contact any dealers you suggest and see if they're interested.
> 
> Thanks in advance :salute:
> 
> -Steve


Scharber and sons in rodgers I would think would be a player. They are also part of a dealer group mn equipment solutions.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1622440 said:


> Going to be leaving with her soon in an ambulance with her.I when my kids are sick


Thoughts and prayers with you guys


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1622477 said:


> I live 3 blocks from St. Mary's and Mayo clinic, call me if there is anything you need 507-696-7524.


Will do. We are here now. Wife just got here. I'll see when she gets discharged I might look at that spreader.

I charge plenty more, and actually make more hour.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Thanks for everyone's thoughts. We are here now. Hope to know what's going on today or tonight


----------



## unit28

douglas-todd-stevens-pope-stearns-lac qui parle-swift-chippewa-

kandiyohi-meeker-wright-yellow medicine-renville-mcleod-sibley-

carver-scott-redwood-brown-nicollet-le sueur-rice-watonwan-

blue earth-waseca-steele-martin-faribault-freeborn-

including the cities of...alexandria...long prairie...morris...

Glenwood...st. Cloud...madison...benson...montevideo...willmar...

Litchfield...monticello...granite falls...olivia...hutchinson...

Gaylord...chaska...shakopee...redwood falls...new ulm...

St. Peter...le sueur...faribault...st. James...mankato...waseca...

Owatonna...fairmont...blue earth...albert lea

340 pm cdt sun mar 17 2013

*...blizzard warning remains in effect from 
1 am monday to 1 am cdt tuesday...*


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My totals for tomorrow just bumped up another inch.

I'm okay with that. Hopefully when the customers get to work and it's still snowing an inch an hour with 30 mph winds, they'll be too pissed at the weather to call me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1622506 said:


> My totals for tomorrow just bumped up another inch.
> 
> I'm okay with that. Hopefully when the customers get to work and it's still snowing an inch an hour with 30 mph winds, they'll be too pissed at the weather to call me.


Ha! Keep hoping, we are always to blame.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Weather channel keeps changing theirforecast as well.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1622511 said:


> Weather channel keeps changing theirforecast as well.


They lowered me to 2" from 3".

Oh and she has at least 2 nights to stay here. Bronculitis. Not sure on spelling


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1622490 said:


> Will do. We are here now. Wife just got here. I'll see when she gets discharged I might look at that spreader.
> 
> I charge plenty more, and actually make more hour.


Sounds good, and good luckwith the kiddo


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sucks about the stay, but good to hear its not serious.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1622518 said:


> They lowered me to 2" from 3".
> 
> Oh and she has at least 2 nights to stay here. Bronculitis. Not sure on spelling


Glad to hear they found the problem, they can treat that with meds. Give me a call if you want check out the sander, I will be home the rest of the day. ...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1622531 said:


> Glad to hear they found the problem, they can treat that with meds. Give me a call if you want check out the sander, I will be home the rest of the day. ...


It's a virus, so it has to run its coarse. Hope to be out Wednesday. If you saw her now, you wouldn't know she was sick


----------



## OC&D

jimslawnsnow;1622518 said:


> Oh and she has at least 2 nights to stay here. Bronculitis. Not sure on spelling


Best wishes to your family, I hope everything works out OK!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So.... reading the new forecast discussion......

Most of of the heavy snow will be done by 7 am-ish, but then wrap around snow kicks in around noon until 5-ish.

Yesterday they said no wrap around.

They are also basing this forecast off of the GFS40 model for those playing along.


----------



## unit28

Low pressure will move east northeastward across south dakota
toward nw minnesota on monday morning. This occurs as the upper
trough becomes negatively tilted as it begins to lift east
northeastward toward the great lakes. Areas of upper
divergence/low level convergence occur in northern mn...where 5-9
inches is expected. Lighter amounts are expected south and east
of the 700 mb circulation center across the rest of mn into
northern iowa and wi. *The nam/sref mean/gefs mean/ecmwf/gfs have
come into good agreement on the expected axis/orientation of snow.*

heck also not sure about local NWS, saying 2-7 and then and added..
OR, 1-2 due to possible dry slotting


----------



## OC&D

Guess it will be another night of getting up every half hour or hour to see what's going on, checking plow site, checking the forecast, checking the radar, rinse, repeat.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Normally I'm not a fan of dry slotting.....

But in this case, I'll deal with it.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1622563 said:


> Normally I'm not a fan of dry slotting.....
> 
> But in this case, I'll deal with it.


:laughing:


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1622563 said:


> Normally I'm not a fan of dry slotting.....
> 
> But in this case, I'll deal with it.


Now that's funny, I don't care who you are! I'll go for some dry slotting here too!Thumbs Up


----------



## unit28

hmmmm. I don't get it


----------



## SSS Inc.

I think there is a little innuendo at play here. 

The payoff is not as good when dry slotting occurs......Less snow = Less money.  And you thought I was going with the joke.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1622580 said:


> I think there is a little innuendo at play here.
> 
> The payoff is not as good when dry slotting occurs......Less snow = Less money.  And you thought I was going with the joke.


Double edged sword... less snow = less money
BUT that's also a function of more snow ≥ money lost with delayed Spring...

Now I'm taking it all mathematical on you!


----------



## OC&D

cbservicesllc;1622589 said:


> Double edged sword... less snow = less money
> BUT that's also a function of more snow ≥ money lost with delayed Spring...
> 
> Now I'm taking it all mathematical on you!


For some....but spring≠money for me, whereas snow=money. Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

OC&D;1622593 said:


> For some....but spring≠money for me, whereas snow=money. Thumbs Up


We can agree to disagree I suppose!


----------



## unit28

first sandhill


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1622580 said:


> I think there is a little innuendo at play here.
> 
> The payoff is not as good when dry slotting occurs......Less snow = Less money.  And you thought I was going with the joke.


Obvi took me a while.... I figured it out!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Heading out about 3:30. Gonna plow with the snow. Some are going to be plowed 2 hours before they open, some will get opened up about an hour after they open. Not much else we can do.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I have always subscribed to the idea that we are going to sell a certain amount of work regardless of whether we can start April 1st or May 1st. This may impact our weekly hours meaning we'll have to cram more in but we're programmed to go seven days a week when we can anyway. Not sure how it all works out but everything gets done every year regardless of when we start. But I'm not in the Landscaping and Lawn business so it may be totally different.
All I know is we're not doing anything until the piles are gone so a few more inches isn't going to change that much.


----------



## unit28

couple days ago....


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1622613 said:


> Heading out about 3:30. Gonna plow with the snow. Some are going to be plowed 2 hours before they open, some will get opened up about an hour after they open. Not much else we can do.


Pretty much same plan here too.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1622613 said:


> Heading out about 3:30. Gonna plow with the snow. Some are going to be plowed 2 hours before they open, some will get opened up about an hour after they open. Not much else we can do.


I think we'll do the same, maybe a little earlier if there happens to be enough. It worked pretty good a week or two ago to hit everything once and still have a little time to re-visit some of the more sensitive properties right before they open or a little after.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1622610 said:


> Obvi took me a while.... I figured it out!!


all I know is I'm ready to hear a clap of thunder


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1622629 said:


> all I know is I'm ready to hear a clap of thunder


Nope, not.interested in the clap.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1622613 said:


> Heading out about 3:30. Gonna plow with the snow. Some are going to be plowed 2 hours before they open, some will get opened up about an hour after they open. Not much else we can do.


About the same here as well, what more can you do...


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1622635 said:


> Nope, not.interested in the clap.


That one is also sexual!!!:laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Unit: Any input on what kind of ratios this storm might be. Usually NWS mentions something but I haven't seen it. The reason I ask is that NWS is keeping the QPF down about a 0.1" lower than GFS and NAM (.28" vs .38")and still coming up with around 4-4.5" of snow for me. Thats like 18:1 and the latest GFS is around .38", at 18:1 that's closer to 6-7". The RAP seems in line with the GFS, at least as far out as it goes. Just curious.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1622643 said:


> That one is also sexual!!!:laughing:


And here I thought he just liked Thunderstorms.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1622635 said:


> Nope, not.interested in the clap.


I think you've had too much sleep! You're on a roll.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1622652 said:


> I think you've had too much sleep! You're on a roll.


Nah, here's what it is.

I'm going into this snowfall knowing what I have in equipment and knowing that by Tuesday morning everyone will be clean curb to curb. It is in all of my service agreements we will plow every 4" during an ongoing snowfall and we will have all snow cleared within 24 hours curb to curb.

I know I will get calls tomorrow and I will give them an approximate time as to when we will be back to do an open up.

I have nothing else I can control.

Short of having 43 trucks to service 43 properties, I cannot be everywhere at one time.

I've taken the whatever attitude with this storm. All of the people that have complained in the past, I know the other companies that service properties next to them. If I get calls at 8 am and they aren't reasonable, I'm going to tell them to call xxxx company and get a bid.

Let this be notice to everyone here. If you get a call from someone saying they need service because a company with a J and H in the name doesn't provide service, be aware they're a pain in the ass.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1622669 said:


> Nah, here's what it is.
> 
> I'm going into this snowfall knowing what I have in equipment and knowing that by Tuesday morning everyone will be clean curb to curb. It is in all of my service agreements we will plow every 4" during an ongoing snowfall and we will have all snow cleared within 24 hours curb to curb.
> 
> I know I will get calls tomorrow and I will give them an approximate time as to when we will be back to do an open up.
> 
> I have nothing else I can control.
> 
> Short of having 43 trucks to service 43 properties, I cannot be everywhere at one time.
> 
> I've taken the whatever attitude with this storm. All of the people that have complained in the past, I know the other companies that service properties next to them. If I get calls at 8 am and they aren't reasonable, I'm going to tell them to call xxxx company and get a bid.
> 
> Let this be notice to everyone here. If you get a call from someone saying they need service because a company with a J and H in the name doesn't provide service, be aware they're a pain in the ass.


Those are the people every year I tell to call someone else next year. There is enough work to not have to deal with pain in the ass.


----------



## TKLAWN

Funny thing is as soon as they switch companies amazingly the new guy is the best, not realizing it's mostly just about timing and that everyone has the same issues. In my area it 's real competitive and there is smoenone else waiting to take your accounts and for cheaper. That's it I'm done pissing and moaning.


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1622676 said:


> Funny thing is as soon as they switch companies amazingly the new guy is the best, not realizing it's mostly just about timing and that everyone has the same issues. In my area it 's real competitive and there is smoenone else waiting to take your accounts and for cheaper. That's it I'm done pissing and moaning.


That's why I drive around behind you all day


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;1622679 said:


> That's why I drive around behind you all day


I'll see you at 3:30 then. I could use some help. bring a shovel too.


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1622681 said:


> I'll see you at 3:30 then. I could use some help. bring a shovel too.


snow blower ok?


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;1622706 said:


> snow blower ok?


No problem. Do you have your plow on??


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1622676 said:


> Funny thing is as soon as they switch companies amazingly the new guy is the best, not realizing it's mostly just about timing and that everyone has the same issues. In my area it 's real competitive and there is smoenone else waiting to take your accounts and for cheaper. That's it I'm done pissing and moaning.


Right on, right on.


----------



## djagusch

Well my 09 Chev 2500hd frame I noticed had a crack behind the upper control arms today. Anybody had this happen to them in MN and what shop did you have repair it? I know of good welders in the area but if someone has experience welding them I'd rather bring it to that shop.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1622676 said:


> Funny thing is as soon as they switch companies amazingly the new guy is the best, not realizing it's mostly just about timing and that everyone has the same issues. In my area it 's real competitive and there is smoenone else waiting to take your accounts and for cheaper. That's it I'm done pissing and moaning.


I had a set of banks switch about 2008, 9, whichever year it was we had that storm over Christmas where it rained, then snowed, then froze for the month of January.

Anyways, 3 banks, Lino, Forest Lake, Hugo. Said the new guy was so cheap, they HAD to try him. Had the account for 8 year by then. No biggie, life goes on.

That storm hit, I'm busting my a$$ all weekend getting things plowed, salted, scraped, plowed, salted, scraped (for the ones that would pay for it anyways).

They called Monday morning, 8:10 am. New guy hadn't been there at all. Asked how soon I could get to them. I said I can have a truck there in 30 minutes. My contact said that he would let me know by the end of the day, had to talk it over with the board, yada yada yada.

Had a call back within 15 minutes and we've been doing them ever since. I welcome changes. Usually works out better for me, as I've been doing most of these accounts for so long, you feel like you've hit a ceiling for pricing. New accounts you can start out at the current rate and keep raising for a while. I never burn a bridge, nor do I ever go back and beg or grovel for the work back. I always leave the door open.


----------



## unit28

712 pm cdt sun mar 17 2013

mnz060-180915-
hennepin-
including the cities of...minneapolis
712 pm cdt sun mar 17 2013

...winter weather advisory in effect from 1 am monday to 1 am cdt
tuesday...

.rest of tonight...not as cold. Snow. New snow accumulation
around 2 inches. Near steady temperature in the mid 20s.
Southeast winds 10 to 20 mph. Chance of snow near 100 percent.
.monday...windy...snow. Patchy blowing and drifting snow in the
morning. Blowing and drifting snow in the afternoon. Snow
accumulation around 1 inch


from 16" to......


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1622711 said:


> No problem. Do you have your plow on??


yeah got my a$$ off the couch earlier and put it on.


----------



## qualitycut

So sounds like I'm waiting till its done.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1622729 said:


> So sounds like I'm waiting till its done.


enjoy sleeping in


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1622719 said:


> 712 pm cdt sun mar 17 2013
> 
> mnz060-180915-
> hennepin-
> including the cities of...minneapolis
> 712 pm cdt sun mar 17 2013
> 
> ...winter weather advisory in effect from 1 am monday to 1 am cdt
> tuesday...
> 
> .rest of tonight...not as cold. Snow. New snow accumulation
> around 2 inches. Near steady temperature in the mid 20s.
> Southeast winds 10 to 20 mph. Chance of snow near 100 percent.
> .monday...windy...snow. Patchy blowing and drifting snow in the
> morning. Blowing and drifting snow in the afternoon. Snow
> accumulation around 1 inch
> 
> from 16" to......


Unit, where is this from??


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1622648 said:


> And here I thought he just liked Thunderstorms.


The SW of MN looks like it's gonna rip one up.
Had the snow formula downa few days ago. From what I've looked at it has went up a tad
tonight and went down tomorrow.

however
The 2nd'ary cyclo I was referring to earlier today looks to be trying to split tonight.
This is what I think NWS and the others are referring to as a wrap. I think it has a conjoined twin in there trying to break loose.

I can go back and check on a few things in a sec....


----------



## qualitycut

Well if we are only getting 2-3 not doing resis twice


----------



## 20Dirtymax03

TKLAWN;1622681 said:


> I'll see you at 3:30 then. I could use some help. bring a shovel too.


I have a few shovels too!


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1622737 said:


> Unit, where is this from??


NWS zone forecast KMPX


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1622717 said:


> I had a set of banks switch about 2008, 9, whichever year it was we had that storm over Christmas where it rained, then snowed, then froze for the month of January.
> 
> Anyways, 3 banks, Lino, Forest Lake, Hugo. Said the new guy was so cheap, they HAD to try him. Had the account for 8 year by then. No biggie, life goes on.
> 
> That storm hit, I'm busting my a$$ all weekend getting things plowed, salted, scraped, plowed, salted, scraped (for the ones that would pay for it anyways).
> 
> They called Monday morning, 8:10 am. New guy hadn't been there at all. Asked how soon I could get to them. I said I can have a truck there in 30 minutes. My contact said that he would let me know by the end of the day, had to talk it over with the board, yada yada yada.
> 
> Had a call back within 15 minutes and we've been doing them ever since. I welcome changes. Usually works out better for me, as I've been doing most of these accounts for so long, you feel like you've hit a ceiling for pricing. New accounts you can start out at the current rate and keep raising for a while. I never burn a bridge, nor do I ever go back and beg or grovel for the work back. I always leave the door open.


Unfortunately this is the exception, not the rule.

From my experience their pride gets in the way and even though they know that they have screwed up, that manager or owner will never call you back and admit they f#+ked up.


----------



## TKLAWN

^^^^what a clown.^^^^


----------



## TKLAWN

20Dirtymax03;1622744 said:


> I have a few shovels too!


What a clown.


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;1622716 said:


> Well my 09 Chev 2500hd frame I noticed had a crack behind the upper control arms today. Anybody had this happen to them in MN and what shop did you have repair it? I know of good welders in the area but if someone has experience welding them I'd rather bring it to that shop.


I've heard of this a few times... not sure on what they used for a solution


----------



## snowman55

anyone have a pallet of ice melt they want to get rid off? northern salt is closed. I'm kind of in a bind.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1622750 said:


> Unfortunately this is the exception, not the rule.
> 
> From my experience their pride gets in the way and even though they know that they have screwed up, that manager or owner will never call you back and admit they f#+ked up.


I agree. But I'm not concerned. As someone else said earlier, there is plenty of work to go around.


----------



## SnowGuy73

snowman55;1622758 said:


> anyone have a pallet of ice melt they want to get rid off? northern salt is closed. I'm kind of in a bind.


Go to home depot and buy softener salt.


----------



## djagusch

cbservicesllc;1622757 said:


> I've heard of this a few times... not sure on what they used for a solution


Weld/plate/gussets I have read in the chevy forum. More wondering if someone has done the repair and where. Rather not have a guys first timing repairing one be my truck.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1622761 said:


> I agree. But I'm not concerned. As someone else said earlier, there is plenty of work to go around.


True that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;1622758 said:


> anyone have a pallet of ice melt they want to get rid off? northern salt is closed. I'm kind of in a bind.


JDL in WBL will have some at 7:30.

I bought a pallet last week, concerned I was going to be sitting on it.

Loaded the last 10 bags tonight and hope that's enough.


----------



## mnglocker

Perry's Towing/Welding in Long Lake is by far the best welders in the west metro that I know of.



djagusch;1622716 said:


> Well my 09 Chev 2500hd frame I noticed had a crack behind the upper control arms today. Anybody had this happen to them in MN and what shop did you have repair it? I know of good welders in the area but if someone has experience welding them I'd rather bring it to that shop.


----------



## banonea

OC&D;1622565 said:


> :laughing:


I will keep my mouth shut......


----------



## snowman55

need it before 5am I f'ed up thought I could just run to northern tonight


----------



## Ranger620

Crystal welding in maple grove is purty good they also sell plows ( western i believe ) so that may help. Yhey are expensive though


----------



## djagusch

snowman55;1622784 said:


> need it before 5am I f'ed up thought I could just run to northern tonight


Walmart softener salt would be the best bet before 5 am.


----------



## djagusch

Ranger620;1622787 said:


> Crystal welding in maple grove is purty good they also sell plows ( western i believe ) so that may help. Yhey are expensive though


Thanks, I'll make some calls in the morning.


----------



## OC&D

djagusch;1622716 said:


> Well my 09 Chev 2500hd frame I noticed had a crack behind the upper control arms today. Anybody had this happen to them in MN and what shop did you have repair it? I know of good welders in the area but if someone has experience welding them I'd rather bring it to that shop.


A buddy of mine had a '95 Chevy 2500 that had similar cracks in the frame and couldn't find anyone willing to repair it. Apparently the GMs tend to develop cracks in those areas fairly often according to a friend of mine who's a GM dealer mechanic(in plow trucks). It's odd, in all the years of plowing with Fords, I've never had a cracked frame, but if you search for "frame twist chevy vs ford" on Youtube, GM's frame is far more rigid than Fords. The only thing I can think is that because it's so rigid, it's more prone to cracking?

Regardless, good luck in finding someone to fix it, my buddy was at the end of his rope and just retired the truck. Hopefully you'll have better luck!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;1622784 said:


> need it before 5am I f'ed up thought I could just run to northern tonight


They are closed for the season??


----------



## OC&D

snowman55;1622784 said:


> need it before 5am I f'ed up thought I could just run to northern tonight


Did you call them? I'd call and leave a message. They'll probably call you back, and more than likely they'll be opening at midnight if it's snowing.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1622798 said:


> They are closed for the season??


Nah. I was just there on Friday. No talk of closing, though I did point out they might need to order another few train cars if this weather keeps up. I could see them running out after this storm.

I heard from one guy that US Salt is completely out and closed. Anyone know if this is true?


----------



## SSS Inc.

snowman55;1622758 said:


> anyone have a pallet of ice melt they want to get rid off? northern salt is closed. I'm kind of in a bind.


Just curious but with all this:

*33 trucks
14 skids
2 loaders
1 tractor
boatload of shovels*

You don't have a pallet of ice melt laying around??


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1622761 said:


> I agree. But I'm not concerned. As someone else said earlier, there is plenty of work to go around.


My wise words of the year.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1622805 said:


> I heard from one guy that US Salt is completely out and closed. Anyone know if this is true?


Not sure exactly but the Salt pile on the West side looks to be gone from 35w. I did see some trucks rolling out of there on Friday though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1622806 said:


> Just curious but with all this:
> 
> *33 trucks
> 14 skids
> 2 loaders
> 1 tractor
> boatload of shovels*
> 
> You don't have a pallet of ice melt laying around??


:laughing:



:crying:

:laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I want to head to bed, but I didn't realize how far I've gone into this 6 lb bag of skittles I bought at Sam's the other night... 

I'm gonna look like this ----->

Until about 3 am when the snow is pounding down, then I'll be like....

----> 

Then I'll be getting the calls and emails and be 

And I'll just tell them to prsport


----------



## snowman55

harsh - no I need another for a crew.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1622818 said:


> I want to head to bed, but I didn't realize how far I've gone into this 6 lb bag of skittles I bought at Sam's the other night...
> 
> I'm gonna look like this ----->
> 
> Until about 3 am when the snow is pounding down, then I'll be like....
> 
> ---->
> 
> Then I'll be getting the calls and emails and be
> 
> And I'll just tell them to prsport


I want some skittles!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1622818 said:


> And I'll just tell them to prsport


Your use of the smilies tonight is fantastic. Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

snowman55;1622819 said:


> harsh - no I need another for a crew.


Wasn't trying to be harsh, you list 50 units and many shovels so it seemed odd you would be looking for a pallet of salt the night of an event that has been talked about for a week. In all seriousness, if you didn't need it before 5:30(which you do) I would go to a hardware store and make a deal. I know a few owners that would love to get rid of their stock at this time of year.


----------



## ryde307

US salt has been out of there stock for awhile. They have been trucking it in. The last few times we have had snow it has been going out faster than it can get trucked in so if you go call ahead to see if it's busy. Otherwise you can end up sitting in line for awhile.

I just picked up a pallet of bags from our supplier today for tonight. But our bulk pile is getting a little low.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1622787 said:


> Crystal welding in maple grove is purty good they also sell plows ( western i believe ) so that may help. Yhey are expensive though


Agreed they do great work. They only sell hiniker plows now.


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;1622757 said:


> I've heard of this a few times... not sure on what they used for a solution


Not sure what your ability or access to a welder is but I have welded more than 1 truck frame before and it is not to hard to do. If you have the room use a reinforcement plate the same thickness as the frame and make sure to get good heat penatratio and no matter how tempting, dont cool with water, let it cool on its own.


----------



## Camden

I'm having some fun with Ian L. on Facebook right now....


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1622845 said:


> I'm having some fun with Ian L. on Facebook right now....


Whats the latest?


----------



## Camden

A guy called him out for over-hyping the storm, Ian took offense to it so I chimed in a little bit. Ian said we'd be getting 2" of liquid tomorrow but that's doesn't look like it's the case and I let him know it.


----------



## snowman55

Thats what happens when you count on your suppliers. Have our own salt bin which is also now empty, and a garage for icemeltjust for this reason. Guess I learned the same lesson again this year. Pay for overstock because you can't count on suppliers.
Used up the semi load of icemelt and I didn't want to sit on another all summer. I'll pull it all from trucks that don't have to have it. It would have been easier to give someone premium dollar for a pallet.


----------



## AuroraMSP

snowman55;1622758 said:


> anyone have a pallet of ice melt they want to get rid off? northern salt is closed. I'm kind of in a bind.


Walmart is 24 hours and they have 50# bags at the same price as Northern... In these temps, any salt is going to do what it's suppose to.


----------



## Polarismalibu

AuroraMSP;1622859 said:


> Walmart is 24 hours and they have 50# bags at the same price as Northern... In these temps, any salt is going to do what it's suppose to.


Do they actually have it out still? Menards stoped selling it for the year already


----------



## qualitycut

Gas stations have it also. Menards and home depot do as well but its a little late for those 2


----------



## BossPlow614

Polarismalibu;1622861 said:


> Do they actually have it out still? Menards stoped selling it for the year already


I had to go to fridley menarda to find it. They clearanced it and everything flew off the shelves.


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;1622861 said:


> Do they actually have it out still? Menards stoped selling it for the year already


I use the Blue bag Natural brand 50# bags at menards. I think they are around $5.00 a bag. I have used the Wal-Mart salt as well and your right, the price is around the same that I can get it from Rinders in Rochester


----------



## AuroraMSP

Snow has developed west of the MSP metro and is steadily moving east. It will reach the MSP & RST metro between 2am - 4am and will increase in intensity over time. I expect a solid 3 to 6 hours of moderate to heavy snows before the snow tapers around 9am.

When all is said and done, I'm confident that at least 3" of snow will fall over much of the area with a few locations measuring 4"+. I don't expect this to be a blockbuster snow as it is simply moving too fast.

A brief period of freezing drizzle can be expected right after the snow ends. This will likely make exposed surfaces slick. Pavements temps will be a little below freezing and this will help the snow stick on the blacktops rather than melt.

-Novak Weather Report


----------



## cbservicesllc

Looking at base reflectivity through NWS it certainly looks like it will be 3 or 4 AM for the immediate metro before anything gets here... Seems to be moving ENE


----------



## BossPlow614

Gives me a couple hrs to catch some Z's. But my biggest fear with falling asleep is missing my alarm.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I was kinda expecting snow by 1:30 the way it was moving earlier.


----------



## unit28

Some mix prcp out west central.


.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1622871 said:


> Looking at base reflectivity through NWS it certainly looks like it will be 3 or 4 AM for the immediate metro before anything gets here... Seems to be moving ENE


Another part of the job customers don't understand.

I stayed up and watched the 9:30 weather with Ian. At that time, NWS had moved "snow, mainly after midnight" from mainly after 1 am.

I was a bit nervous when I went to sleep that the 1:30 alarm was going to be late.

I wake up @ 1, and the snow is barely at Willmar.

Now I got 5-6 guys getting up at 3:30 ready for snow, and it may not even be here YET.


----------



## mnlefty

Woke up an hour ago and figured I'd check on it now can't get back to sleep when I've got at least a few hrs before things happen. Grrrrr


----------



## justinsp

Got the boot from the wifey after I checked radar on my phone for the 3rd time since midnight. So now, here I am, waiting, waiting, drink coffee, look out window, wait. Someone earlier mentioned something about check local and regional radars, read plowsite updates, nws updates, Rinse and repeat. :laughing: It is funny to read about similar things we all do leading up to and during a storm. EX. ice melt/Rock salt, 3 suppliers that I deal with were completely out on Friday, Home depot sold out, Next stop? Menards, 50 lb bags of the blue softener salt. They were $5.35/bag. Sold out of the 80 lb bags. Best part is that if I have a few bags left over this time I can use it in my water softener this summer.


----------



## mnlefty

I know we've all been burned at some time gauging future events based on past or current radar so take it with a grain of salt... but the band seems to be narrowing, maybe increasing intensity but definitely narrowing. Watching Nws radar on tv and it snowed no more than 3 hrs in Willmar. Now the band is no more than 2 counties wide. Would love to see this happen in one quick shot, go clean it up and be done.


----------



## djagusch

mnlefty;1622882 said:


> I know we've all been burned at some time gauging future events based on past or current radar so take it with a grain of salt... but the band seems to be narrowing, maybe increasing intensity but definitely narrowing. Watching Nws radar on tv and it snowed no more than 3 hrs in Willmar. Now the band is no more than 2 counties wide. Would love to see this happen in one quick shot, go clean it up and be done.


By the looks of it that quick shot won't be until 5 to 7 am. Bad timing to say the least.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I have trouble seeing how we are or at least down here will get 2". Got a text from one of the guys asking what's going and checked radars to see its hours away and a thin band


----------



## IDST

sure don't look like much


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like it's slowing down a touch.

Heading out, gonna stage up over in the Blaine/Lino area and see what falls.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm gonna go.to.the property that I posted the email from the other day and just start driving back.and forth over the lot. 

"Didn't you guys see me plowing???"


----------



## justinsp

Here it comes. Just started at my place about 15 min ago and drive is starting to turn white. Small sleet type pellet snow mixed with bigger flakes. I am also heading out to stage and try to get a nap in for an hour at first lot.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

DOT is just driving around


----------



## TKLAWN

Just watched ch 9. Marler seemed to Down play the whole thing.


----------



## Martinson9

I'm going to have a hard time plowing snow that ain't there. I have guys coming in at 5 that I probably need to call of for now. Everyone believe we are still going to get 2 inches?


----------



## Martinson9

TKLawn, did he give expected totals for the metro?


----------



## Ranger620

Marler said 2-4. It looks like it will be done by 8 or 9


----------



## mnlefty

And as we all question it the nws has now gone to a winter storm warning across the metro?


----------



## TKLAWN

Heavy snow here. But on the radar it looks like it's half thru already.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS says in Forecast discussion warning.is.for.blowing as much as total snowfall. Snow.will expand.over.the cities. 3-5 this morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Heavy snow here for about 20 minutes or so just a coating so far..

Heavy treated areas melting on contact.


----------



## justinsp

1/4" golden valley. My treated sidewalks were melting fairly well until about ten min ago. Now starting to turn white


----------



## cbservicesllc

Maybe a 1/4 in Maple Grove/Osseo, that's probably generous...


----------



## mnlefty

I wish the tv guys would have to justify their forecasts or cite sources or something... sometimes you wonder if they even try to figure out what's happening instead of regurgitating model data. Augustyniak on 4 just showed their "future" radar with snow until 11 and still going with 3-6 in the metro.


----------



## Green Grass

We have about a 1/2 inch been snowing for over a hour and half.. looks almost over on the radar.


----------



## ryde307

I don't see qhere the rest is coming from. Radar looks like it will be done by 7


----------



## unit28

agstack...says an inch an hour was coming down at 430


I'm scared to go outside


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Menards is running Preen preventer on KQ.

How long before Chemlawn ads?

Seen Scotts ads yesterday on TV. 

About 8 weeks before any of that needs to happen.


----------



## OC&D

3/4" here in St. Paul. I can still see the wipers and their arms on my truck in the camera.

I think this is the worst timed storm yet this year.


----------



## unit28

been hearing weedman ads on CCOradio for 2 weeks

I sure won't be throwing down anything for a good while.
Checked alot of lawns last year and just added gypsum.
Seems there's alot of chems locked up within the topsoil,
due to lack or moisture last year.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1622911 said:


> agstack...says an inch an hour was coming down at 430
> 
> I'm scared to go outside


You calling him a liar??


----------



## mnlefty

Weedman ads have been on the radio a couple weeks already... not necessarily focusing on crabgrass but they've been on.


----------



## OC&D

Looking at the radar, it looks like it should be done in an hour. Is there something I'm missing?!?


----------



## cbservicesllc

OC&D;1622919 said:


> Looking at the radar, it looks like it should be done in an hour. Is there something I'm missing?!?


Agreed, us rubes need you to explain it to us Unit!


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1622917 said:


> You calling him a liar??


P. Rates are moderate with .20 to .30 QPF
That puts the ratio at near 50/1 looks like to me
some breaking in radar


----------



## mnlefty

Wish I could figure out what these guys are seeing and expecting... Hammer just said "heavy snow continues for at least the next few hours" with emphasis on at least?


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'd say 3/4" in chanhassen and Shakopee light snow now, snowing since about 04:00.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Now heavy snow again...


----------



## OC&D

Well I just started my truck, we'll see how much I can not get done due to running out of time or there isn't actually enough snow on the lot.


----------



## Green Grass

We got about an inch and it is all done snowing.


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnlefty;1622928 said:


> Wish I could figure out what these guys are seeing and expecting... Hammer just said "heavy snow continues for at least the next few hours" with emphasis on at least?


My guess is the fact this band of snow hasn't really moved in an hour.


----------



## djagusch

Green Grass;1622934 said:


> We got about an inch and it is all done snowing.


Your in waverly correct?


----------



## Green Grass

djagusch;1622938 said:


> Your in waverly correct?


You are correct.


----------



## djagusch

At a half inch in north branch mn.


----------



## justinsp

1 1/4". Golden valley. Nw corner of intersection 169 and hwy 55


----------



## ringahding1

1/2" stillwater


----------



## platestealer

1" here in St Paul

Sound like storm might stall above us and give us another 1-2"


----------



## Green Grass

SSS fall off the planet?


----------



## BOSS LAWN

One inch and a half - snow is steady.


----------



## mnlefty

Just about 1.5 here 494/35w


----------



## OC&D

Green Grass;1622950 said:


> SSS fall off the planet?


If he was around I'd buy him breakfast at the uptown ****.


----------



## BossPlow614

Who has time for breakfast when there's a snowstorm? :laughing:


----------



## mnlefty

It appears if I stay with it I can talk to myself in this thread like LMM22 :laughing:

It would seem crappy timing (again) has left all the commercial guys out trying to clear an inch or 2 and have to clean it up again later. Fortunately for me the lower totals are going to allow me to wait it out another hour or 2 and try to clean up my resi's in one shot. Maybe Qualitycut is hanging around waiting on the same?

Edit: It appears there's a few of you hanging around yet.


----------



## OC&D

I have a solid 2" in S. Minne.


----------



## mnlefty

This thing is driving me nuts though... the back edge is so close I can taste it. The main line has moved off well east now, but the back edge just keeps bulging out on the metro and won't clear through. Not a ton of accumulation even with some of the greens flashing in w metro now...

I officially retract my doubt on what the tv guys were saying this morning about it snowing for a few more hours.


----------



## qualitycut

Yes I am waiting for it to stop completely also and sounds like with the wind I'm sure a few will be calling tomorrow for a clean up.


----------



## mnlefty

qualitycut;1622993 said:


> Yes I am waiting for it to stop completely also and sounds like *with the wind* I'm sure a few will be calling tomorrow for a clean up.


The wind is getting me a little nervous about my route since it's all toolcat/blower... a big wind with light snow can make things miserable, at least on some where it's tough to gauge the wind or layout doesn't allow me to blow 'with the wind'.


----------



## Green Grass

We will do residential tonight after streets are plowed curb to curb.


----------



## OC&D

EmJayDub;1622988 said:


> Who has time for breakfast when there's a snowstorm? :laughing:


The fat guy needs to eat!


----------



## OC&D

This blows.


----------



## mnlefty

On another note, I've found a new favorite radar site from the Penn St. E-wall...

http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~fxg1/WXTYPE/loop25nc.html

Shows precip type along with a 6 hour loop to get a better feel of the entire track of a system as it rolls through... my biggest pet peeve with NWS, Accuweather radar, et.al is only getting to look at an hour's worth or so.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1 call so far. Downtown Minneapolis apartments wondering why walks aren't cleared.

Called my guys. 1 hour 55 minutes from Lino to downtown.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1623004 said:


> This blows.


Wrong attitude!!

Or wait..... I see what you did there??


----------



## qualitycut

I don't even have 2 in yet


----------



## OC&D

Oh boy. It seems to be winding down. According to my wife, I'm probably wrong though.


----------



## mnlefty

OC&D;1623023 said:


> Oh boy. It seems to be winding down. According to my wife, I'm probably wrong though.


West of 494 looks to be in the clear... one more little line of green running N/S along 35 to the south that is moving NE. As soon as that little blob moves E of 35 I'm good to go.


----------



## unit28

about that conjoined twin.............


----------



## qualitycut

I just won't end.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1623035 said:


> I just won't end.


Why not?? What are you doing?


----------



## qualitycut

The damn snow every time the radar looks likes its going to move out it doesn't.


----------



## OC&D

unit28;1623030 said:


> about that conjoined twin.............


So the 2nd of the two is almost by us? I'm down to light flakes in S. Minne. SSS is missing breakfast.


----------



## unit28

saw the wind shearing it off at Owatonna at a rapid pace
High pressure cold front was moving down ,
should move this Monster out of here pretty soon


----------



## OC&D

All outta falling snowflakes here. Perfect timing, I just finished breakfast!


----------



## unit28

wait a sec...
I swear I saw a snow pile on the west side of the driveway a few minutes ago


----------



## BossPlow614

Done snowing in Ramsey.


----------



## unit28

EmJayDub;1623069 said:


> Done snowing in Ramsey.


about how much is there EmJayDub?
I went to Elk River at 6am
Had an inch


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Little under 2" at F.D. in **** Rapids.


----------



## BossPlow614

Didn't measure but right around 1.5"-2"

Edit: 2" measured @ a resi just east of Anoka HS.


----------



## mnglocker

I'm headed out in Delano/LongLake/Minnetonka.


----------



## qualitycut

This wind is starting to pick up my snowblower guy is soaked


----------



## unit28

thanks fellas
about 1.25 at CR24/TH65


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1623093 said:


> This wind is starting to pick up my snowblower guy is soaked


have on a light wind breaker{basically a rain coat}/snow pants and snow runners on

Got the snow runners from Cabelas. They're an athletic mid top, with their dry plus technology...also with ankle supportThumbs Up


----------



## mnglocker

mnglocker;1623086 said:


> I'm headed out in Delano/LongLake/Minnetonka.


I take that back, it's snowing again in 55328 (Delano)


----------



## BossPlow614

On a side note, I've had 2 calls for spring/summer stuff today of all days. One for fert/weed control. One for hopefully full service maintenance. 
And, saw a guy with a plow on an S10. I'm all for doing what you can with what you have but you have to draw the line somewhere. :laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Did it snow?? I just woke up. 

2.5" here at my house and about the same by the airport. Didn't take off this morning until almost 7. Just came from Shakopee and it was snowing pretty good out there. About 50% of our shop blew off to the one side. Made a deal on a Bobcat this morning also. Thumbs Up


----------



## Polarismalibu

EmJayDub;1623109 said:


> On a side note, I've had 2 calls for spring/summer stuff today of all days. One for fert/weed control. One for hopefully full service maintenance.
> And, saw a guy with a plow on an S10. I'm all for doing what you can with what you have but you have to draw the line somewhere. :laughing:


A s10 or a ranger with a 6'5 plow would be awesome for sidewalks at malls.


----------



## ryde307

Polarismalibu;1623171 said:


> A s10 or a ranger with a 6'5 plow would be awesome for sidewalks at malls.


A bobcat with a sweeper is awesome for sidewalks at malls. I used to do the walks at Southdale.


----------



## ryde307

We went out at 5 went through what we could and the important ones. Quit around 11 and heading out tonight to do everything.


----------



## AuroraMSP

How about this for a plow vehicle?


----------



## BossPlow614

Where was that one at?


----------



## SSS Inc.

AuroraMSP;1623183 said:


> How about this for a plow vehicle?


A nice light bar and good ground clearance, what else could a guy possibly need?


----------



## justinsp

AuroraMSP;1623183 said:


> How about this for a plow vehicle?


AWESOME!!!!!. I want one


----------



## TKLAWN

Probably gets $100 hr with that beast too.


----------



## AuroraMSP

EmJayDub;1623185 said:


> Where was that one at?


Minot, North Dakota


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1623171 said:


> A s10 or a ranger with a 6'5 plow would be awesome for sidewalks at malls.


Exactly what I'm looking for, for my downtown/ sidewalk crew.


----------



## AuroraMSP

I use an Arctic Cat 550 ATV with a 4' blade for sidewalks. Very maneuverable and fast.


----------



## TKLAWN

TKLAWN;1622681 said:


> I'll see you at 3:30 then. I could use some help. bring a shovel too.


Green Grass. First day on the job and you don't show up.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I was just next to a guy on 169 with a s300 on the trailer not a single chain on it and the deck is covered in snow.


----------



## waterboy

Polarismalibu;1623224 said:


> I was just next to a guy on 169 with a s300 on the trailer not a single chain on it and the deck is covered in snow.


Parking brake is enough!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

waterboy;1623231 said:


> Parking brake is enough!


The bucket was down!


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1623221 said:


> Green Grass. First day on the job and you don't show up.


Saw you at the townhouses off 10.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1623135 said:


> Did it snow?? I just woke up.
> 
> 2.5" here at my house and about the same by the airport. Didn't take off this morning until almost 7. Just came from Shakopee and it was snowing pretty good out there. About 50% of our shop blew off to the one side. Made a deal on a Bobcat this morning also. Thumbs Up


Where did you find a Bobcat at?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1623248 said:


> Where did you find a Bobcat at?


Hudson Wisconsin. Its at Tristate there and is being sent over to Burnsville on Wednesday. Looking forward to picking it up.

Almost forgot.......Anyone want to plow later this week. Even I want Spring now but 3-4" could happen..:laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Heard Dahl talking about snow on Saturday.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Please tell me your joking? I thought this would be the last one


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1623280 said:


> Please tell me your joking? I thought this would be the last one


No Joke. The last few runs of the GFS model show snow in the 2-4" range. Looks cold enough for snow. I wouldn't worry too much yet. I'm officially on board for Spring I think..........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I'm so sick of winter. I'm ready to get a big torch like organic farmers use, and start melting away. 

Just got back from Rochester. 14 is all ice. No sand or salt down. Cars all over in the ditch. I bet there's a 1/4" on the road. Country roads have drifts all over them.


----------



## qualitycut

I noticed my plow scratching the asphalt drives a bit today. Maybe cause its not froze anymorek


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1623299 said:


> No Joke. The last few runs of the GFS model show snow in the 2-4" range. Looks cold enough for snow. I wouldn't worry too much yet. * I'm officially on* *board for Spring I think*..........


What's wrong with you? I'm a little heartbroken by this.

As far as I'm concerned, it feels like it never snows in Minnesota any more. Hopefully spring won't arrive until July.


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;1623313 said:


> What's wrong with you? I'm a little heartbroken by this.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, it feels like it never snows in Minnesota any more. Hopefully spring won't arrive until July.


I am with you as long as it snows spring can wait.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Anyone else itching to get to the Dakotas and shoot some spring snow geese? Might help the cause.


----------



## unit28

actually there's a very good chance we won't see green grass for awhile
With a continueum well into April. High expectancies of mid western snow storms,
and East Coast N'ore Easters are still in the cards. The pattern we are in will keep a jet stream
pulling down cold air. Also colder temps than average are expected into as far SE as Florida

The only thing we may experience is sunshine as far as spring is concerned


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1623313 said:


> What's wrong with you? I'm a little heartbroken by this.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, it feels like it never snows in Minnesota any more. Hopefully spring won't arrive until July.


Hey, I threw in the *"I think........., "* Pretty sure I left the door open for a change of heart. I don't want to wimp out on winter so never mind that post, I'm 100% back in.(Now if it doesn't snow I'll be bummed) The kids will have just as much fun finding Easter eggs with skates on.Thumbs Up For my daughters sake I hope they make Easter dresses with long sleeves.


----------



## AuroraMSP

qualitycut;1623307 said:


> I noticed my plow scratching the asphalt drives a bit today. Maybe cause its not froze anymorek


Let me know if you need me to fix any of them.


----------



## unit28

Drakeslayer;1623322 said:


> Anyone else itching to get to the Dakotas and shoot some spring snow geese? Might help the cause.


why not just stay in MN? it might snow if you leave


----------



## Green Grass

AuroraMSP;1623341 said:


> Let me know if you need me to fix any of them.


I need a price to fix my driveway so I can save my pennies.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1623300 said:


> I'm so sick of winter. I'm ready to get a big torch like organic farmers use, and start melting away.
> 
> Just got back from Rochester. 14 is all ice. No sand or salt down. Cars all over in the ditch. I bet there's a 1/4" on the road. Country roads have drifts all over them.


how's the little one.....


----------



## Camden

Green Grass;1623317 said:


> I am with you as long as it snows spring can wait.


Thumbs Up



SSS Inc.;1623330 said:


> Hey, I threw in the *"I think........., "* Pretty sure I left the door open for a change of heart. I don't want to wimp out on winter so never mind that post, I'm 100% back in.(Now if it doesn't snow I'll be bummed) The kids will have just as much fun finding Easter eggs with skates on.Thumbs Up For my daughters sake I hope they make Easter dresses with long sleeves.


Glad to have you back


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1623362 said:


> how's the little one.....


Better. She's home now. Wife had to take week off from work so she doesn't go to daycare. Do you know who plows the KFC by saint marys on 2nd?


----------



## mn-bob

Thumbs UpGlad to hear thing are better .


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1623372 said:


> Glad to have you back


Good to be back.

Big Wild game tonight. Hope I can stay awake.


----------



## DesMoines2500

6-8 days out, still an eternity but it looks good!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1623402 said:


> Good to be back.
> 
> Big Wild game tonight. Hope I can stay awake.


Yea to bad its on the crappy non hd channel and I have to plow


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1623411 said:


> Yea to bad its on the crappy non hd channel and I have to plow


Sure glad we just finished.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1623411 said:


> Yea to bad its on the crappy non hd channel and I have to plow


At least you can listen on the radio. Makes plowing go faster.


----------



## SSS Inc.

DesMoines2500;1623408 said:


> 6-8 days out, still an eternity but it looks good!


Get off our thread! Just kidding, I've tried to get you Iowa guys riled up a time or two. I still can't figure out why the MN thread is so much more active than the Iowa one. We're on the fringes in Minneapolis but we'll see. 20"+ seems a little wild but certainly not unheard of this time of year.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

DesMoines2500;1623408 said:


> 6-8 days out, still an eternity but it looks good!


That's crazy


----------



## Camden

I've got a few hundred channels but I can't find the damn Wild game. What channel is it on??


----------



## Camden

DesMoines2500;1623408 said:


> 6-8 days out, still an eternity but it looks good!


Needs to push 80 miles north and then I'm good.


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;1623432 said:


> I've got a few hundred channels but I can't find the damn Wild game. What channel is it on??


652 direct TV


----------



## Ranger620

Camden its on foxsports plus. Im sure it varies i have comcast and its on 694.


----------



## AuroraMSP

Green Grass;1623352 said:


> I need a price to fix my driveway so I can save my pennies.


Send me a PM with your address and any details. I'll get something put together.


----------



## Camden

You guys rock, thanks! It's on channel 827 if you have Charter HD (the game does not show up on your guide).


----------



## BossPlow614

desmoines2500;1623408 said:


> 6-8 days out, still an eternity but it looks good!


f#ck that sh!t!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

EmJayDub;1623464 said:


> f#ck that sh!t!!!


That's exactly what I said


----------



## Green Grass

Just FYI if you tell your wife her breath stinks and to get a tick tack she will hit you.


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone going to be in NE Minneapolis tonight?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1623418 said:


> Get off our thread! Just kidding, I've tried to get you Iowa guys riled up a time or two. I still can't figure out why the MN thread is so much more active than the Iowa one. We're on the fringes in Minneapolis but we'll see. 20"+ seems a little wild but certainly not unheard of this time of year.


Bring on 50 degrees!


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1623471 said:


> Anyone going to be in NE Minneapolis tonight?


Broadway and washington is closest I'll get


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1623471 said:


> Anyone going to be in NE Minneapolis tonight?


Washington and 6th


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1623481 said:


> Washington and 6th


Paper, rock, scissors for who buys breakfeast:laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

It's by Penn and lowrey but I may have it covered


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.twincities.com/minnesota/ci_22818767/freeborn-county-boy-2-fatally-struck-father-used

Tough. Still don't know what I would do.moving forward if this happened to one of my kids.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1623492 said:


> Paper, rock, scissors for who buys breakfeast:laughing:


Breakfast?? I've got a large double sausage pizza I'm milking.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1623498 said:


> Breakfast?? I've got a large double sausage pizza I'm milking.


I'll swing by for a slice. We'll be done in a couple hrs then just gota salt. Leaving after the wild game


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You'll have to wait for my nap. Got a McD's in Andover I'm waiting for close.


----------



## Ranger620

Good to see the wild clicking good win for the wild. #1 in Northwest division


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1623135 said:


> Did it snow?? I just woke up.
> 
> 2.5" here at my house and about the same by the airport. Didn't take off this morning until almost 7. Just came from Shakopee and it was snowing pretty good out there. About 50% of our shop blew off to the one side. Made a deal on a Bobcat this morning also. Thumbs Up


You missed breakfast. The country fried steak was great, but the saucy brunette wasn't working today. Oh well.

I got back about 9:30....finished up the ones I needed to re-visit from this morning, salted stuff, and everyone should be good to go for tomorrow.

I was surprised, one of the lots I plowed at about 7 this morning was mostly down to bare pavement when I stopped back tonight. I salted the icy spots and called it good. Thumbs Up

For the record, I'd be plenty fine with another 1 or 2 plowable snowfalls! payup


----------



## Ranger620

> For the record, I'd be plenty fine with another 1 or 2 plowable snowfalls! payup


1 or 2 more dozen all the way till julyThumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

Of course about 15 minutes from getting home and the gf calls and says the furnace keeps making a weird noise. Well it won't ignite and the house is a a cool 54 degrees. Good thing I have a little firewood left


----------



## BossPlow614

For those saying snow for Saturday, TWC App has champlin @ 38 & Sunny. 
Now to try to sleep. I think spending too much time going back and forth in my truck is what's making me feel sick, it almost seema similar to being sea-sick.


----------



## Ranger620

Accuweathers says 3-4 for sat. Rogers as location


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1623374 said:


> Better. She's home now. Wife had to take week off from work so she doesn't go to daycare. Do you know who plows the KFC by saint marys on 2nd?


not sure who dose it but they do a ****** job of it. I think they are owned by the same people that own the Taco Bells in town. I got a friend that works at the one down town and they want me to bid them for next year. Biggest problem in this town is NO ONE wants to let you use salt. I do all the McDonalds in Rochester and the one in Byron and I have dropped salt 3 times in 2 years:realmad: it makes our lots look like a$$


----------



## IDST

3 more hours tgen hopefully i can hit rge pillow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jagext;1623556 said:


> 3 more hours tgen hopefully i can hit rge pillow


Might want to rethink that 3 hour limit.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1623547 said:


> Accuweathers says 3-4 for sat. Rogers as location


For Stacy, Accuweather says 4.1 Saturday night, 3.6 Sunday night.

Got you beat!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Um...... guys????? 

Per NWS forecast discussion for Sunday....

THIS IS OKAY...EXCEPT THE GFS TRENDS THIS FEATURE MORE NORTHEAST WITH TIME BRINGING SIGNIFICANT SNOWFALL TO THE FA. THE GFS CARIBOU SNOW TOOL INDICATES OVER 2 FEET OF SNOW FOR KMSP.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1623565 said:


> Um...... guys?????
> 
> Per NWS forecast discussion for Sunday....
> 
> THIS IS OKAY...EXCEPT THE GFS TRENDS THIS FEATURE MORE NORTHEAST WITH TIME BRINGING SIGNIFICANT SNOWFALL TO THE FA. THE GFS CARIBOU SNOW TOOL INDICATES OVER 2 FEET OF SNOW FOR KMSP.


Yeah, I was readring that before I started scrolling down the page.... 2 feet of snow... in March... :crying:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1623553 said:


> not sure who dose it but they do a ****** job of it. I think they are owned by the same people that own the Taco Bells in town. I got a friend that works at the one down town and they want me to bid them for next year. Biggest problem in this town is NO ONE wants to let you use salt. I do all the McDonalds in Rochester and the one in Byron and I have dropped salt 3 times in 2 years:realmad: it makes our lots look like a$$


It was a mess yesterday. He almost got hit when he backed out by the stop light


----------



## unit28

does fall in line with the 53 /cycle
other than that I'm gonna let the sun melt it Monday morning.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1623612 said:


> does fall in line with the 53 /cycle
> other than that I'm gonna let the sun melt it Monday morning.


The last GFS moved it west and dropped the totals. I'm sure the next run will move it again.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1623565 said:


> Um...... guys?????
> 
> Per NWS forecast discussion for Sunday....
> 
> THIS IS OKAY...EXCEPT THE GFS TRENDS THIS FEATURE MORE NORTHEAST WITH TIME BRINGING SIGNIFICANT SNOWFALL TO THE FA. THE GFS CARIBOU SNOW TOOL INDICATES OVER 2 FEET OF SNOW FOR KMSP.


Call me a wuss... we get that and I'll have a breakdown...


----------



## mnlefty

cbservicesllc;1623646 said:


> Call me a wuss... we get that and I'll have a breakdown...


We get that and I will hunt down Mother Nature herself and punch that b**** square in the face!


----------



## DesMoines2500

5-8 days snowfall totals. This changes pretty much CONSTANTLY, but it does seem to be settling over Iowa now. This site uses NOAA data I think.

The NOAA is forecasting mostly ice/snow/rain mix over this time for us in Des Moines. Friday night through Sunday night, constant mixed precipitation depending on the temps. FUN!!!










7-10 day which overlaps with the 5-8 day map above.


----------



## unit28

This isn't working out.
I need some employment
No joke. Pm me if you are hiring even temporary


----------



## Janko78

cbservicesllc;1623646 said:


> Call me a wuss... we get that and I'll have a breakdown...


Wuss!!:laughing:

Bring the snow on! It's March in MInnesnowta!! Come on it admit it CB you love the late March snow falls!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Camden

unit28;1623663 said:


> This isn't working out.
> I need some employment
> No joke. Pm me if you are hiring even temporary


Can you run a skid steer?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone know where I can BUY a steamer for ice dams?


----------



## Ranger620

Northern tool has them i think. Ive seen guys just ise the hot water heater pressure washers. There expensive so unless you have alot of work lined up i would go another route. Is it your house or a customers??


----------



## Ranger620

Look up northsatr. I beleive they sre a manufacture and you should be able to find a vendor from there


----------



## unit28

Camden;1623674 said:


> Can you run a skid steer?


No exp with one.
but willing to learn
I do know that they can break etc.

Might be related but I do know how to run a ZTR if the controls are like that.
I'm not afraid to lean ASAP I do know that the ice can break them if not careful


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have a townhome that is willing to buy one for me, but I have to figure out the financials, insurances, licensing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Pm sent unit


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1623692 said:


> I have a townhome that is willing to buy one for me, but I have to figure out the financials, insurances, licensing.


If your talking about the steamer then thats a great deal. If you are going to do just there roof do it yourself if you can. If you need help keep employees on the roof to a minimum. Your insurance should cover it as is if you are not planning on starting a full time business out of it. If you add it to your ins and workmans comp you will pay out the a$$. Usally if it is under a certain amount of the total revenue you wont need to add it on.
For example less than 10% of my const. income comes from roofing therfore I dont pay the higher ins cost and higher workmans comp. so be carfull with ins. it may put you in the next tier for just a little work. Just my 2 cents


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I already have a call into my work comp / liability ins agent. She is calling the underwriter and going to try to get approval as an incidental, like you mentioned.

She's also going to check on licensing as far as roofing contractors. Is this a roofing job? Or snow job.

She is excellent as doing these type of inquiries and forwarding the info, so I can double check the info rather than take her word for it.


----------



## Ranger620

It will be considered snow work not roofing. No lic. needed that I ever herd of but city's and the state have been getting greedy. I was busted in maple grove a few years back for not pulling a permit for painting. No inspections no final just a fee and a card to hang in the window so crazier things have happened


----------



## mnlefty

LwnmwrMan22;1623692 said:


> I have a townhome that is willing to buy one for me, but I have to figure out the financials, insurances, licensing.


http://americanpressureinc.com/index.php/arctic-steamer-ice-dam-solution


----------



## BOSS LAWN

cbservicesllc;1623646 said:


> Call me a wuss... we get that and I'll have a breakdown...


Saw two of your rigs yesterday rolling.. payup


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1623694 said:


> Pm sent unit


ty be back in a few


----------



## banonea

BOSS LAWN;1623567 said:


> Yeah, I was readring that before I started scrolling down the page.... 2 feet of snow... in March... :crying:


ware is that for?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Lefty-

Exactly what I was looking for!!! Thank you.

Looks like it'll come down to Hotsy and the American Pressure.


----------



## cbservicesllc

BOSS LAWN;1623709 said:


> Saw two of your rigs yesterday rolling.. payup


Glad people notice the lettering... unless it's DOT...


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1623573 said:


> It was a mess yesterday. He almost got hit when he backed out by the stop light


If brains were gas, most of the plow company's around here wouldn't have enough to run a pi$$ a$$ go cart going downhill with a push.....


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1623683 said:


> Anyone know where I can BUY a steamer for ice dams?


Use Ice melt, that's what we do.......


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1623702 said:


> I already have a call into my work comp / liability ins agent. She is calling the underwriter and going to try to get approval as an incidental, like you mentioned.
> 
> She's also going to check on licensing as far as roofing contractors. Is this a roofing job? Or snow job.
> 
> She is excellent as doing these type of inquiries and forwarding the info, so I can double check the info rather than take her word for it.


I went through the same thing 2 years ago, it is not roofing unless you are removing the shingles so it would be considered snow and ice mitigation, from what my Ins company told me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Who is going to be right?? NWS has 20% chance of snow Sat/Sun.

Accuweather says 4.9" Saturday night, 4.6" Sunday night.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1623737 said:


> Who is going to be right?? NWS has 20% chance of snow Sat/Sun.
> 
> Accuweather says 4.9" Saturday night, 4.6" Sunday night.


Accuweather will be right because Im souposed to go out of town for the weekend.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1623737 said:


> Who is going to be right?? NWS has 20% chance of snow Sat/Sun.
> 
> Accuweather says 4.9" Saturday night, 4.6" Sunday night.


I'll take the stuff Saturday night, but screw these Sunday into Monday storms.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1623737 said:


> Who is going to be right?? NWS has 20% chance of snow Sat/Sun.
> 
> Accuweather says 4.9" Saturday night, 4.6" Sunday night.


Accuweather must have that amount for everyone


----------



## justinsp

mnlefty;1623650 said:


> We get that and I will hunt down Mother Nature herself and punch that b**** square in the face!


This is one of the funniest things i have heard in awhile! Thanks for the laugh!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Well Kstp app went from 1 in on Sunday to heavy snow possible Saturday no total then 7 on Sunday and no total Monday with snow


----------



## Polarismalibu

mnlefty;1623650 said:


> We get that and I will hunt down Mother Nature herself and punch that b**** square in the face!


I want in on that too!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Not sure where Accuweather usually gets their info but the GFS has been all over the map. Yesterday the gfs for the airport had 2.5", 4", 16"+, 0", and now this morning had 3-4". All over the map. I would suspect that after all the hype that even NWS jumped on so early this last go around, we won't be getting much from them until late in the week *IF* this storm looks to become reality and actually may hit our area..


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1623763 said:


> Not sure where Accuweather usually gets their info but the GFS has been all over the map. Yesterday the gfs for the airport had 2.5", 4", 16"+, 0", and now this morning had 3-4". All over the map. I would suspect that after all the hype that even NWS jumped on so early this last go around, we won't be getting much from them until late in the week *IF* this storm looks to become reality and actually may hit our area..


Dose it look like rochester will get anything.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

KSTP has 7" between Sunday and Sunday Evening for Minneapolis.


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1623768 said:


> Dose it look like rochester will get anything.....


If it does in fact snow here in Minneapolis it should definitely snow by you unless there is concern with temperatures. With all the moving around of this thing just on the one model I wouldn't bet on anything yet.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dahl doesn't read his own app. Dahl was just on the radio saying a coating over the weekend, with accumulating snow over southern MN and several inches over IA.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1623810 said:


> Dahl doesn't read his own app. Dahl was just on the radio saying a coating over the weekend, with accumulating snow over southern MN and several inches over IA.


Yes in other words wait till its here like the last storm that was supposed to hit the metro and went north.


----------



## mnlefty

LwnmwrMan22;1623775 said:


> KSTP has 7" between Sunday and Sunday Evening for Minneapolis.


I'm guessing their weather app is tied to accuweather or maybe weather underground... On their website Hammer mentions it as something that looks to be south but close enough to pay attention... and there's no way they would attach a specific number like that to it.

W-U has up to 4" Sunday and up to 3" Sunday night, so quite possible that's where their app pulls 7" from?


----------



## qualitycut

And this morning the app only said up to one inch


----------



## banonea

I've got a problem and I was wondering if anybody might be able to help I have a Western straight blade 7 foot 6 contractor pro with 3 wires coming out of the hood everything was working great then all of a sudden I've got no left right or up when I hit my controller I can hear the cylinoid click but the motors not moving


----------



## mnglocker

are you hearing the pump solenoid or the hydro solenoids? We're talking uni-mount, right?


----------



## justinsp

banonea;1623818 said:


> I've got a problem and I was wondering if anybody might be able to help I have a Western straight blade 7 foot 6 contractor pro with 3 wires coming out of the hood everything was working great then all of a sudden I've got no left right or up when I hit my controller I can hear the cylinoid click but the motors not moving


I just had the same problem on my boss plow. Im guessing either a bad ground or possibly a fried pump. Unfortunately for me, it was the pump


----------



## banonea

justinsp;1623829 said:


> I just had the same problem on my boss plow. Im guessing either a bad ground or possibly a fried pump. Unfortunately for me, it was the pump


Mn..the pump solenoid. I just put power ro the 2 lugs on the pump an it mad noise and moved the plow in default but thats it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Fox 9 is tied to AccuWeather, I would think maybe W/U??

I'm downtown, waiting for cars to move out of an alley here at 3.

Got here @ 2:30, parked along the edge of the alley and turned my strobes on.

No one was moving, set the alarm for 3:00 on the phone and decided to take a nap.

All of a sudden the truck shakes, I startle awake and freak out that I fell asleep and drove into a car.

Figure out what's going on and one of residents backed into the edge of my plow.


----------



## banonea

banonea;1623818 said:


> I've got a problem and I was wondering if anybody might be able to help I have a Western straight blade 7 foot 6 contractor pro with 3 wires coming out of the hood everything was working great then all of a sudden I've got no left right or up when I hit my controller I can hear the cylinoid click but the motors not moving


Figured it out, it was the solenoid, broke one of the main battery lugs off... never seen that before. I got it mounted to the firewall away from any dirt or water and it just snapped off... Thanks for the help and info gentleman Thumbs Up


----------



## Camden

I'm plowing a storage facility that someone made a mess of and now I know why people complain about them. This sucks! There's no place to stack!!! /rant


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1623844 said:


> I'm plowing a storage facility that someone made a mess of and now I know why people complain about them. This sucks! There's no place to stack!!! /rant


I fixed someone's mess at a few of them back in January. They suck bit time. I hope your billing direct to the storage facility's or you probably won't get paid for 3 months


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1623763 said:


> Not sure where Accuweather usually gets their info but the GFS has been all over the map. Yesterday the gfs for the airport had 2.5", 4", 16"+, 0", and now this morning had 3-4". All over the map. I would suspect that after all the hype that even NWS jumped on so early this last go around, we won't be getting much from them until late in the week *IF* this storm looks to become reality and actually may hit our area..


In a way I think it might be comical to get 16" of snow this weekend. Everyone's been so spoiled the past 5 years or so with how mild March has been. Let's keep it real, we've even had snow in April, so a decent storm in late March is not unheard of.

As I say that now, I know I'd be cursing to high heaven during an event like that. That might actually put me over the edge and make me ready for spring!


----------



## Ranger620

The public storage in **** rapids looked like a night mare. They wernt plowed the other day when I went by. HAve you guys ever seen the contract Public storage wants you to sign before doing work. I was thinking about bidding them several years ago got the packet in the mail.


----------



## skorum03

OC&D;1623860 said:


> In a way I think it might be comical to get 16" of snow this weekend. Everyone's been so spoiled the past 5 years or so with how mild March has been. Let's keep it real, we've even had snow in April, so a decent storm in late March is not unheard of.
> 
> As I say that now, I know I'd be cursing to high heaven during an event like that. That might actually put me over the edge and make me ready for spring!


I can honestly say that I would be pissed if we got 16" of snow. Pissed.

YardBros Outdoors
www.yardbros.com


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1623861 said:


> The public storage in **** rapids looked like a night mare. They wernt plowed the other day when I went by. HAve you guys ever seen the contract Public storage wants you to sign before doing work. I was thinking about bidding them several years ago got the packet in the mail.


I know Sms assist has the **** rapids one and most of the other ones around here if not all of them.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1623860 said:


> In a way I think it might be comical to get 16" of snow this weekend.


I literally just got off the phone with my dad and said almost the exact same thing. I told him at this point it would almost be funny if we got a foot or more.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1623882 said:


> I know Sms assist has the **** rapids one and most of the other ones around here if not all of them.


I saw lyndse plowing the **** rapids one. I'm guessing they sub from them?? Its always someone differant every year.


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;1623850 said:


> I fixed someone's mess at a few of them back in January. They suck bit time. I hope your billing direct to the storage facility's or you probably won't get paid for 3 months


I've never dealt with this person before but he was referred to me by someone that I trust so I hope I get paid within a reasonable amount of time. I guess I'll find out soon enough.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1623887 said:


> I saw lyndse plowing the **** rapids one. I'm guessing they sub from them?? Its always someone differant every year.


Sms is based out of Chicago. I know that first storm in December sms called me because lyndse did a horrible job. I turned it down. I'm guessing everyone they called turned it down, Doing three driveways would pay better then doing that place. They wanted to pay $115 per push and $33 to salt the entire lot. There out of there mind


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1623894 said:


> I've never dealt with this person before but he was referred to me by someone that I trust so I hope I get paid within a reasonable amount of time. I guess I'll find out soon enough.


I hope for your sake you are right . I'm still trying to get paid for what I did back in the beginning of January


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1623895 said:


> Sms is based out of Chicago. I know that first storm in December sms called me because lyndse did a horrible job. I turned it down. I'm guessing everyone they called turned it down, Doing three driveways would pay better then doing that place. They wanted to pay $115 per push and $33 to salt the entire lot. There out of there mind


I've heard a few complaints about them from "future customers" this year Thumbs Up


----------



## Janko78

What is everyone hearing about this weekend storm? Bel on 11 just said it stays south hits Chicago and has a chance to clip us with light snow. With temps 35-37* not sure it will be a big deal. Thoughts???


----------



## IDST

LwnmwrMan22;1623561 said:


> Might want to rethink that 3 hour limit.


Guess I was tired.


----------



## IDST

LwnmwrMan22;1623683 said:


> Anyone know where I can BUY a steamer for ice dams?


Don't go any where but American pressure in robinsdale. they are awsome and know their stuff. That's where I bought mine. They sell actual steamers. 315 degree steam low pressure. you don't want to use a hot pressure washer. I bought a landa from them and I could remove twice the ice dams as my buddies $8000 hot water pressure washer could remove.


----------



## BossPlow614

Screw snow! But it probably will, bought a mower from the New Germany auction today & had to dig my trailer out of the snow and shovel 1' of snow off it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jagext;1623917 said:


> Don't go any where but American pressure in robinsdale. they are awsome and know their stuff. That's where I bought mine. They sell actual steamers. 315 degree steam low pressure. you don't want to use a hot pressure washer. I bought a landa from them and I could remove twice the ice dams as my buddies $8000 hot water pressure washer could remove.


Lefty posted them earlier. All ready called them.

Going to their shop on Thursday (gotta plow some more foreclosure work tomorrow).

Insurance answers should be in tomorrow, so by Thursday I should be adding to my workload.

Suck it Hummer!!


----------



## TKLAWN

EmJayDub;1623918 said:


> Screw snow! But it probably will, bought a mower from the New Germany auction today & had to dig my trailer out of the snow and shovel 1' of snow off it.


What mower did you end up with?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

"High"lights from the new NWS discussion...

GFS40 AND EUROPEAN STILL SHOWING DISTINCT DIFFERENCES WITH THE
NEXT PRECIPITATION MAKER ANTICIPATED BY THE WEEKEND. GFS40 FAIRLY
ROBUST SURFACE CYCLONE EJECTING OUT OF DEEP 50H TROF OVER WESTERN
CONUS SATURDAY MORNING...AND INTO CENTRAL MO BY SUNDAY MORNING.

STILL SIDING WITH GFS40 DUE TO ITS STELLAR HANDLING OF PAST FEW SYSTEMS AND TENDENCY TO SLOWLY PROGRESSES SYSTEMS FARTHER NORTH WITH EACH NEW RUN. 850 TEMPS STILL POINTING TO ALL SNOW EVENT THROUGH SUNDAY. IN ANY EVENT LOOK FOR ANOTHER COOL DOWN KEEPING NORMAL TEMPERATURES AT LEAST ONE CATEGORY BELOW NORMAL FOR MONDAY AND TUESDAY.

So, NWS is believing the system that Bel said will hit Chicago, will keep transitioning north.

They already raised the % on Sunday by 10% and are dropping the temps.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1623961 said:


> "High"lights from the new NWS discussion...
> 
> GFS40 AND EUROPEAN STILL SHOWING DISTINCT DIFFERENCES WITH THE
> NEXT PRECIPITATION MAKER ANTICIPATED BY THE WEEKEND. GFS40 FAIRLY
> ROBUST SURFACE CYCLONE EJECTING OUT OF DEEP 50H TROF OVER WESTERN
> CONUS SATURDAY MORNING...AND INTO CENTRAL MO BY SUNDAY MORNING.
> 
> STILL SIDING WITH GFS40 DUE TO ITS STELLAR HANDLING OF PAST FEW SYSTEMS AND TENDENCY TO SLOWLY PROGRESSES SYSTEMS FARTHER NORTH WITH EACH NEW RUN. 850 TEMPS STILL POINTING TO ALL SNOW EVENT THROUGH SUNDAY. IN ANY EVENT LOOK FOR ANOTHER COOL DOWN KEEPING NORMAL TEMPERATURES AT LEAST ONE CATEGORY BELOW NORMAL FOR MONDAY AND TUESDAY.
> 
> So, NWS is believing the system that Bel said will hit Chicago, will keep transitioning north.
> 
> They already raised the % on Sunday by 10% and are dropping the temps.


......................................


----------



## BossPlow614

TKLAWN;1623945 said:


> What mower did you end up with?


A 36" Scag Belt Drive WB. Most of the other stuff there had 1500+ hrs on them.


----------



## TKLAWN

EmJayDub;1623972 said:


> A 36" Scag Belt Drive WB. Most of the other stuff there had 1500+ hrs on them.


Seems to be case most of the time with that auction. I have heard Radde won't be doing it anymore??


----------



## BossPlow614

I'm not sure. When I went there for the first time two years ago there was a ton of mowers, double what there was today. I didn't go last year though. It looks like it's been running longer than I've been alive so I don't think they'd end it but who knows. I wasn't even in the market for another WB but the prices on most of the WB's were too good to pass up. Plus, if I decide to keep it, no time will be spent having to push mow on the small and/or fenced properties


----------



## Camden

Speaking of mowers, did any of you see the Exmark Metro that was on Craig's List last weekend for $550? I was the second person to call and by then it was already gone. The mower looked so good that I asked the guy if it was a stock photo of a new one. Someone got a steal...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Any of you planning on going to the snow and ice symposium? Just got the info in the mail it looks like a neat thing to attend.


----------



## IDST

LwnmwrMan22;1623935 said:


> Lefty posted them earlier. All ready called them.
> 
> Going to their shop on Thursday (gotta plow some more foreclosure work tomorrow).
> 
> Insurance answers should be in tomorrow, so by Thursday I should be adding to my workload.
> 
> Suck it Hummer!!


Make sure to by a swivel for your nozzle. Also but a fan nozzle too. U can pm me and give me a call. I did a lot of them.


----------



## BossPlow614

Never saw it. Sounds like a good deal though.

As I'm entering info from the previous event into invoices and I'm seeing how much money will be coming early/mid of April, let it continue to pile up (both white & green ), maybe we'll have a heat wave in early April after a couple more storms and the landscape season will start by April 15th as earlier hoped. payup



I got the SIMA thing also. It's the wknd my brother graduates from Wyotech in Laramie, I'll be out there with my family, so I'm out.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I saw it, then I saw a really nice 36 Viking. Called within minutes and it was sold. If anyone has a 36 hydro, I'd be interested.


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;1623983 said:


> Any of you planning on going to the snow and ice symposium? Just got the info in the mail it looks like a neat thing to attend.


For sure! All of us MN guys should meet up somewhere downtown.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

Camden;1623994 said:


> For sure! All of us MN guys should meet up somewhere downtown.


hell that doesn't sound like too bad of an idea.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You guys are psychotic. You all want it to continue to snow, then you think you have time for a get together??

Y'all must be a bunch of women trolling me to stay on this board with those types of swings.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1624013 said:


> You guys are psychotic. You all want it to continue to snow, then you think you have time for a get together??
> 
> Y'all must be a bunch of women trolling me to stay on this board with those types of swings.


You've got time. None of us are so busy that we can't take a night off to shoot the sh!t in person.


----------



## ryde307

I was at the auction today. A few good deals. A guy I was with also bought a 36 scag WB.

In regards to SIMA I will be going. Got the info yesterday also. The final day boat cruise thing is where I grew up. My house was literally 1/2 a block from all the boats in Excelsior. We plow alot of lots around Excelsior. Kind of funny to see that in the info they sent out it's not a big town.


----------



## BossPlow614

^ I wish I would have went on that Gravely Stander w/ Trac Vac & dethatch rake but the hour meter read "error" and it started pretty rough so that had steered me away.


----------



## ryde307

I went there to buy one of the isuzu trucks. Happened to tell another friend about them a week or so ago. Came time to bid and he was the one that bid against me and bought it. Was not happy about it.

I thought the scag Sit down with bagger and everything was a good deal. $2600 or something close.


----------



## Drakeslayer

We went to the sima show in Chicago 2 years ago. The classroom stuff was OK but not great IMO. I will probably go down to the trade show. Definitely wont be buying the all inclusive pass again. Most of the people I met were very nice and could not believe we had almost 100" of snow the previous winter. Kept asking how we do it. wesport


----------



## Camden

ryde307;1624059 said:


> I went there to buy one of the isuzu trucks. Happened to tell another friend about them a week or so ago. Came time to bid and he was the one that bid against me and bought it. Was not happy about it.


You know what they say, there are no friends at auctions!

(I never would've bid against a buddy of mine but I know plenty of people who have no problem with it)


----------



## BossPlow614

I'd be pretty angry. I looked at those Isuzus, those are sweet setups. They wouldn't work for me though as my work truck is my personal truck still. I was in my truck trying to stay warm while that part of the auction was happening, too damn cold today!
I started up that Scag ZTR w/ bagger and I think there was an issue with the hydros, it immediately jerked to the right with the bars in the neutral position.


----------



## banonea

well, after 4 hours I finally got the solenoid in my truck:realmad:.... got pi$$ed off at the rat's nest of wiring under the hood and how many things were connected to the battery so..... I rewired it. It may be a little unconventional than most, but it works great and my plow turns and raises better than before. AND, I don't half to worry about the battery blowing up from all the ***** that was to close to the fender.Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1624059 said:


> I went there to buy one of the isuzu trucks. Happened to tell another friend about them a week or so ago. Came time to bid and he was the one that bid against me and bought it. Was not happy about it.
> 
> I thought the scag Sit down with bagger and everything was a good deal. $2600 or something close.


What an idiot. He would have been better off letting you get it and offering to pay you more.payup We've gone to heavy equipment auctions where a few of us notice a nice piece of equipment and everyone gets a feel for who really wants it. Even ask what everyone's top dollar is. I'd prefer a friend gets a deal rather than just bidding it up. Watched a friend of ours get a roller for $600 that was worth about $8,000. He saw it first and that's how we roll.


----------



## PTTP08

Well since your talking mowers I am also looking for a 36 walk behind mower. I want an up grade for my residentials. I prefer a toro or exmark. Hydro or belt dont care


----------



## Polarismalibu

PTTP08;1624117 said:


> Well since your talking mowers I am also looking for a 36 walk behind mower. I want an up grade for my residentials. I prefer a toro or exmark. Hydro or belt dont care


What about a lesco? Belt drive


----------



## PTTP08

Polarismalibu;1624121 said:


> What about a lesco? Belt drive


I would mow with a lesco. Pm me if got something


----------



## SnowGuy73

Anyone know what the white one ton with aluminum box went for?


----------



## rebelplow

LwnmwrMan22;1623683 said:


> Anyone know where I can BUY a steamer for ice dams?


I've got an Alkota steamer for sale if you are interested. I bought it brand new, and it has about 11 hours total running time on it. PM me if you want some more info.


----------



## Deershack

HEY GUYS:I.m serious about hosting a meet up the week end of the SIMA convention. Either Fri afternoon/night or Sat or Sun, whatever works for the most. If your serious about getting together, let me know. I personally think a family event would be cool but but I'm open to whatever.

If that week end dosn't work, suggest a different one.

Lee


----------



## BOSS LAWN

Accuweather has dropped my totals for the weekend from 4-8 now to 1-2. nws has other things in mind....

NORMS. GFS40 AND EUROPEAN STILL SHOWING DISTINCT DIFFERENCES WITH THE
NEXT PRECIPITATION MAKER ANTICIPATED BY THE WEEKEND. GFS40 FAIRLY
ROBUST SURFACE CYCLONE EJECTING OUT OF DEEP 50H TROF OVER WESTERN
CONUS SATURDAY MORNING...AND INTO CENTRAL MO BY SUNDAY MORNING.
EUROPEAN SOLUTION MOVES CENTER OF STORM SYSTEM ACROSS CENTRAL TX
AND THEN INTO WESTERN TN BY SUNDAY AFTERNOON. TIMED START OF
PRECIPITATION OVER SOUTHWESTERN CWA BY ONE PERIOD DUE TO SLOWER
GFS40 SOLUTION. POPS WERE INCREASED JUST SLIGHTLY DUE TO DIVERGENCE
OF BOTH MODELS LISTED ABOVE. STILL SIDING WITH GFS40 DUE TO ITS
STELLAR HANDLING OF PAST FEW SYSTEMS AND TENDENCY TO SLOWLY PROGRESSES
SYSTEMS FARTHER NORTH WITH EACH NEW RUN. 850 TEMPS STILL POINTING TO
ALL SNOW EVENT THROUGH SUNDAY. IN ANY EVENT LOOK FOR ANOTHER COOL
DOWN KEEPING NORMAL TEMPERATURES AT LEAST ONE CATEGORY BELOW NORMAL
FOR MONDAY AND TUESDAY.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone going to the Fahey auction on the 30th?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1624222 said:


> Anyone going to the Fahey auction on the 30th?


If that's the one in glencoe I am.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1624222 said:


> Anyone going to the Fahey auction on the 30th?


I want to check it out. Text me about car pooling.


----------



## djagusch

Johndee's forecast I like.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1624222 said:


> Anyone going to the Fahey auction on the 30th?


I am, I have a bunch of stuff for sale there as well so bring money!! payup :laughing:


----------



## ryde307

I am also. I go to almost every auction there is. heading down to Ritchie Bros Tuesday next week.


----------



## BossPlow614

Is the ritchie one in owatonna? That's mostly heavy equipment, right?


----------



## SSS Inc.

EmJayDub;1624297 said:


> Is the ritchie one in owatonna? That's mostly heavy equipment, right?


that's where I'm headed. And yes its almost entirely heavy equipment.


----------



## ryde307

What SSS said. I goto every one of them. Some of it is just fun to look at.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1624269 said:


> I am, I have a bunch of stuff for sale there as well so bring money!! payup :laughing:


what are you selling??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Nws pretty much has everything out of the forecast.


----------



## qualitycut

^^ so that means its going to shift north and we will get nailed


----------



## TKLAWN

Everybody seems to agree that the storm is going to slide well south. I'm fine with that.


----------



## qualitycut

It's still sounding like snow but on the locals all the would say is single digit totals on 11 and didn't say anything on 5 just snow sat and Sun with 60%


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1624428 said:


> Nws pretty much has everything out of the forecast.


PM...sent to you


----------



## SSS Inc.

Winter is over as far as snow. Talk to you guys next year:waving::waving:


----------



## banonea

TKLAWN;1624468 said:


> Everybody seems to agree that the storm is going to slide well south. I'm fine with that.


How far south? Is Rochester still in it, I haven't been able to check out the weather...


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1624500 said:


> Winter is over as far as snow. Talk to you guys next year:waving::waving:


I think I remember you saying something similar a week or so ago


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1624500 said:


> Winter is over as far as snow. Talk to you guys next year


I like it when you say that, it means there is more to come:laughingyow!:


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1624510 said:


> I like it when you say that, it means there is more to come:laughingyow!:


Shhhh. This has been my plan all along.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

Per nws FB: The weather pattern over the next week will remain quiet with the main storm track well south of the Upper Midwest. This will lead to below normal chances of precipitation, but with the continued snow cover and prevailing winds from Canada, temperatures will remain below normal. The latest 8-14 day outlook for both temperatures and precipitation are the images based in the Twin Cities. Normal high and low for this period is 50 and 29... with the normal precipitation at 0.45 inches. These numbers are highlighted with the Twin Cities chances of below normal precipitation at 51%, and temperature at 38%.


----------



## BossPlow614

Slow melting and no precip......I'm going to go nuts for 5 weeks.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1624410 said:


> what are you selling??


Nothing major. I sold the mowers, a plow, and a trailer on Craigslist this year before the auction. Mostly smaller, shop supplies and general stuff going out there this year.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1624556 said:


> Nothing major. I sold the mowers, a plow, and a trailer on Craigslist this year before the auction. Mostly smaller, shop supplies and general stuff going out there this year.


you had a stander for sale didn't you?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1624568 said:


> you had a stander for sale didn't you?


Yes I did.


----------



## Green Grass

Let's go Wild!


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1624428 said:


> Nws pretty much has everything out of the forecast.


 :crying:

Just one more little one, that's all I ask.


----------



## BossPlow614

Off topic: for those that have DOT #s, is having a few gal (no more than 10 gal) of gasoline considered carrying hazardous materials?


----------



## Drakeslayer

EmJayDub;1624633 said:


> Off topic: for those that have DOT #s, is having a few gal (no more than 10 gal) of gasoline considered carrying hazardous materials?


No it is not.


----------



## Camden

Green Grass;1624604 said:


> Let's go Wild!


They are playing incredibly well. Suter and Brodin are tearing it up! Suter was the #1 star last game and he didn't even record a point, what does that tell you??

This team is finally starting to gel. Love it!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1624638 said:


> They are playing incredibly well. Suter and Brodin are tearing it up! Suter was the #1 star last game and he didn't even record a point, what does that tell you??
> 
> This team is finally starting to gel. Love it!!!!


There coming together at the right time. Kind of like the last two months of snow.Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1624645 said:


> There coming together at the right time. Kind of like the last two months of snow.Thumbs Up


Pfffffttt!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1624648 said:


> Pfffffttt!!!


Try per push next year and you'll have more fun when it snows.:waving:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My insurance said no way to do ice dams.

I have to set up another entity. By the time I start another company, the ice dams will melt


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1624653 said:


> Try per push next year and you'll have more fun when it snows.:waving:


I'll have more fun when they all don't start at 4 am and end at 9 am.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1624668 said:


> My insurance said no way to do ice dams.
> 
> I have to set up another entity. By the time I start another company, the ice dams will melt[/QUOTE
> 
> Did they say why?


----------



## banonea

Just curious beacuse I do them myself


----------



## OC&D

Wild win!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1624686 said:


> LwnmwrMan22;1624668 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My insurance said no way to do ice dams.
> 
> I have to set up another entity. By the time I start another company, the ice dams will melt[/QUOTE
> 
> Did they say why?
> 
> 
> 
> No, just that they would drop me.
> 
> Now I'm paying what I believe to be VERY cheap rates for 3 new(er) trucks with full coverage, about $120k in equipment, $2M in liability insurance. It's less than half from my previous company.
> 
> So, with that said, I'm in a pickle. Do I do the work and have the reps from the property sign off that I didn't do any damage and roll the dice?
> 
> Or do I tell the property it's a no go?
Click to expand...


----------



## banonea

For the potential of somone falling off the roof I wouldn't......


----------



## cbservicesllc

EmJayDub;1624633 said:


> Off topic: for those that have DOT #s, is having a few gal (no more than 10 gal) of gasoline considered carrying hazardous materials?


You can carry metal or plastic containers up to 8 gallons or 66 pounds per container with a maximum of 440 pounds gross overall. They use the terminology "Material of Trade" as an exemption for Hazmat (since we use it in direct support of our principal business). It also has to be labeled "Gasoline" not just "gas" and needs to be secured.

If you get stopped by DOT, they'll ask if you're hauling any Hazmat. Apparently it is very important to respond "No, but I am carrying Materials of Trade." So I've been told...

Here's a fact sheet for Landscapers from MNDOT...
http://www.dot.state.mn.us/cvo/factsheets/landscapers.pdf


----------



## Polarismalibu

When I got stoped by the DOT last year they didn't say a word about my gas cans. It all depends on who you get and what mood there in that day. Some of them won't bug you and other will pick you a part any way they can.


----------



## 4x4Farmer

Well been busy for awhile here in fargo. Sitting in the loader right now waiting for trucks. We had 4 inches on friday and another 4 on sunday and monday. We made it above our 50 inch average for the winter! Now it can melt! Im happy!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1624700 said:


> For the potential of somone falling off the roof I wouldn't......


I would be the only one on a roof.

I was told no by my liability ins. I never checked with work comp.


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1624713 said:


> You can carry metal or plastic containers up to 8 gallons or 66 pounds per container with a maximum of 440 pounds gross overall. They use the terminology "Material of Trade" as an exemption for Hazmat (since we use it in direct support of our principal business). It also has to be labeled "Gasoline" not just "gas" and needs to be secured.
> 
> If you get stopped by DOT, they'll ask if you're hauling any Hazmat. Apparently it is very important to respond "No, but I am carrying Materials of Trade." So I've been told...
> 
> Here's a fact sheet for Landscapers from MNDOT...
> http://www.dot.state.mn.us/cvo/factsheets/landscapers.pdf


I had found that document earlier tonight after asking that question. After reading it, all my questions have been answered. Now, if my graphics guy would get back into town so he can design & install some graphics... I suppose in the mean time I can get an inspection done.

Tim, did they give you a ticket for anything when they stopped you?


----------



## Polarismalibu

EmJayDub;1624751 said:


> Tim, did they give you a ticket for anything when they stopped you?


Yeah for like $500


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1624752 said:


> Yeah for like $500


What was wrong?


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1624755 said:


> What was wrong?


They didn't like that I didn't have my company name or DOT number on my old half ton truck with a 18ft utility trailer and I didn't have a set of triangles in that truck. It was when the DOT had one of there big fundraisers at the osseo ice arena.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1624762 said:


> They didn't like that I didn't have my company name or DOT number on my old half ton truck with a 18ft utility trailer and I didn't have a set of triangles in that truck. It was when the DOT had one of there big fundraisers at the osseo ice arena.


That's exactly why I don't take 81 any more... That sucks...


----------



## BOSS LAWN

cbservicesllc;1624767 said:


> That's exactly why I don't take 81 any more... That sucks...


It's not even the osseo ice areana (which is the worst), they set up in the Old Grand Rios parking lot and down by the crystal airport. On 610 in both directions twice last year.


----------



## BossPlow614

It's getting to be that time of year again where we have to worry about that. Hwy 10/610 & 65 is a well liked spot by them also.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1624767 said:


> That's exactly why I don't take 81 any more... That sucks...


I wasn't even on 81 an osseo cop whipped a u turn on 93rd 1/4 mile ahead of me and got me in toplines parking lot and made me follow him to the ice arena.


----------



## justinsp

EmJayDub;1624633 said:


> Off topic: for those that have DOT #s, is having a few gal (no more than 10 gal) of gasoline considered carrying hazardous materials?


You can carry up to 119 gallons of fuel in a tank as long as it is secure Per a State Trooper I just spoke to at a open house last week. I have a 15 Gallon tank mounted inside my trailer with a 6 foot fuel hose. It needs to be secure. Tank bolted/braced secure and the hose/dispenser needs to be secure.

this is what he told me they look for -

No loose fuel cans - ex. 5 gallon container laying loose on floor of trailer - put container in a framed box/shelf of some sort with a bungy going thru the top handle
no leaky cans - if they tip the container upside down, no leaks - the rubber seals in nozzle must be working

EDIT - STATE TROOPER GAVE ME WRONG INFO. Just read the link about the 8 gallon container. boo! 
Is the 119 gallon limited to diesel fuel?


----------



## OC&D

NWS has no snow in the forecast for the weekend now thereby dashing my hopes of dropping the blade once more this season.

They show a 20% chance for Tuesday, but since I'm a betting man, I wouldn't bet on it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I'll drop my blade once more....when I put it away today.


----------



## BossPlow614

It needs to warm up so I can wash mine first before putting it away.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I washed mine I figured the sun would dry it off good today


----------



## BOSS LAWN

per nws FB ...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I don't know about you guys, but I'm out plowing today.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1624929 said:


> I don't know about you guys, but I'm out plowing today.


You would be.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1624749 said:


> I would be the only one on a roof.
> 
> I was told no by my liability ins. I never checked with work comp.


do you do construction?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I just called the Department of Labor and Industry, no license required to remove ice dams.

If I were to FIX the issue, then a license required.

This afternoon my ins agent is quoting me new rates to switch to Auto Owners.

If it's within $2,000 for the year, I'm switching.

Back to plowing, I was back down to Flying Cloud, they decided they needed more area plowed out at the worksite.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1624943 said:


> This afternoon my ins agent is quoting me new rates to switch to Auto Owners.


I have Auto Owners for my commercial auto policy. It's been a few years, but when I switched it was considerably cheaper than what I had. I think my premium for my 2012 is only around $1300/year.


----------



## banonea

OC&D;1624946 said:


> I have Auto Owners for my commercial auto policy. It's been a few years, but when I switched it was considerably cheaper than what I had. I think my premium for my 2012 is only around $1300/year.


DO you use them for your Liability Insurance? I have Allstate and have a great rate on my auto/home insurance but I am using Country financial for my contractors ins and REALY want to change for a better rate. Anyone in the construction field got any ideas?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I had Allied for a number of years. This last summer I switched to General Casualty and my total premium went from $9,200 for the year to $4,750. At that time Auto Owners was $600 more than General Casualty.

She is going to.resubmit this afternoon, and if it's still relatively close, I'm switching.

Auto Owners will cover ice dam.removal.


----------



## Ranger620

banonea;1624950 said:


> DO you use them for your Liability Insurance? I have Allstate and have a great rate on my auto/home insurance but I am using Country financial for my contractors ins and REALY want to change for a better rate. Anyone in the construction field got any ideas?


I have held a generals contractors lic for 15 years. One thing I have learned from business and doing storm damage claims is cheap insurance gets you cheap coverage. It sounds good until you get a claim. Im with grinell mutual. I have a 5 mill liability. That includes all my trucks, skids tractor lese equip ect. My premium is around 14k a year. I can find it cheaper but Ive seen it too many times save a buck and struggle when you have a claim. Piece of mind for me I guess. Ive been thru lawsuites from accidents to slips and falls never been to court just turn it over to my ins. company. Thats a whole other story though. My ins company is an open check book when it comes to paying out, Ive got several storys about that but Im happy to pay more knowing Im always covered.
Lawnmwrman- On a side note I no it sounds kinda fishy but in cases like what you went thru I would have just done the job. If its once a year not a huge risk. If some thing were to happen you will be covered thats what ins is for. The less you inform them the better. Now if you were going to do ice dam removal on a more regular basis then yes I would have talked to them but no matter what you will be covered. Same as if you hire a new driver in the middle of a storm withnout notifying your ins company and he gets into an accident. Your still covered you have ins. This may not be propper but a once a year type of thing I dont see a reason to spend more. Just my 2 cents


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I agree Ranger, but I'm the guy that wants to make sure all of my bases are covered.

I've been there before without the bases covered and been burned. Luckily I was young, no family and no real assets, so it didn't much matter.

However, with a family, some decent assets and other issues, I'd rather cover myself.

If this project works out, I already have 6 more properties lined up.

Just talked with the loan officer at the bank, he says it's a no brainer.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1624987 said:


> Just talked with the loan officer at the bank, he says it's a no brainer.


Of course he did its like a car salesman telling you its a no brainer to buy that new car on the lot.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1625034 said:


> Of course he did its like a car salesman telling you its a no brainer to buy that new car on the lot.


No, not where I bank. They've told me "why don't you go home and rethink this" on some other million dollar ideas I've had.


----------



## cbservicesllc

justinsp;1624788 said:


> You can carry up to 119 gallons of fuel in a tank as long as it is secure Per a State Trooper I just spoke to at a open house last week. I have a 15 Gallon tank mounted inside my trailer with a 6 foot fuel hose. It needs to be secure. Tank bolted/braced secure and the hose/dispenser needs to be secure.
> 
> this is what he told me they look for -
> 
> No loose fuel cans - ex. 5 gallon container laying loose on floor of trailer - put container in a framed box/shelf of some sort with a bungy going thru the top handle
> no leaky cans - if they tip the container upside down, no leaks - the rubber seals in nozzle must be working
> 
> EDIT - STATE TROOPER GAVE ME WRONG INFO. Just read the link about the 8 gallon container. boo!
> Is the 119 gallon limited to diesel fuel?


Is it a legit transfer tank? I wonder if there are different requirements for those?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got a call from the insurance agent. Auto Owners will cover at no additional cost.

I have an email now from MnDOL&I saying no license requirements.

We will be doing ice dams tomorrow.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1625141 said:


> Got a call from the insurance agent. Auto Owners will cover at no additional cost.
> 
> I have an email now from MnDOL&I saying no license requirements.
> 
> We will be doing ice dams tomorrow.


Good for you. What model steamer did you get?? If i can ask what did it run for price??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1625148 said:


> Good for you. What model steamer did you get?? If i can ask what did it run for price??


You know, it's kinda funny how life works out sometimes.

MnLefty posted the Arctic Steamer from American Pressure the other day.

For that unit, 100' hose, extra tips, etc., $4,500 after tax.

There's one that is new, but unused on CL for $2,900, with 200' hose.

Anyways, my guy that has me plowing the closed landfills, when I was in E.P. today working at Flying Cloud, we were talking, and it turns out, he used to work at American Pressure and knows the guy I talked to.

Says it's a great company and he wouldn't buy anything else.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1625176 said:


> You know, it's kinda funny how life works out sometimes.
> 
> MnLefty posted the Arctic Steamer from American Pressure the other day.
> 
> For that unit, 100' hose, extra tips, etc., $4,500 after tax.
> 
> There's one that is new, but unused on CL for $2,900, with 200' hose.
> 
> Anyways, my guy that has me plowing the closed landfills, when I was in E.P. today working at Flying Cloud, we were talking, and it turns out, he used to work at American Pressure and knows the guy I talked to.
> 
> Says it's a great company and he wouldn't buy anything else.


American Pressure washer is a wonderful company to deal with.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Wow this thread got quiet with quiet weather


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

When SSS said "see you next year", that's what will happen with this thread now that the snow is done.

You'll see a handful of guys pop in and out throughout the summer, but this'll pretty much die off now until October.

If it doesn't snow, there won't be 5 pages of posts over the next 7 months.

We put up 10 pages / snowfall sometimes.


----------



## Camden

SSS - Do you know of any shops in the metro that work on sweepers? Both of my Tenants need a little attention and before I bite the bullet and go right to the company I thought I'd try a different avenue.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1625482 said:


> When SSS said "see you next year", that's what will happen with this thread now that the snow is done.
> 
> You'll see a handful of guys pop in and out throughout the summer, but this'll pretty much die off now until October.
> 
> If it doesn't snow, there won't be 5 pages of posts over the next 7 months.
> 
> I CAN put up 10 pages / snowfall sometimes.


:laughing:


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1625477 said:


> Wow this thread got quiet with quiet weather


I noticed that as well. .....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1625493 said:


> :laughing:


Whatever.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Is there a Minnesota thread on lawnsite? Maybe I can post 10 pages a day during rain days!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1625525 said:


> Is there a Minnesota thread on lawnsite? Maybe I can post 10 pages a day during rain days!


I think summer is a little bit different.

I'm assuming like us, rain days for most guys consist of equipment maintenance, shrub and tree trimming, paperwork, proposals and so on.....

Not a bad idea though.


----------



## Janko78

So, safe to assume that the snow season is OVER!!! Hopefully we can all meet up for drinks this summer before the SIMA convention!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1625488 said:


> SSS - Do you know of any shops in the metro that work on sweepers? Both of my Tenants need a little attention and before I bite the bullet and go right to the company I thought I'd try a different avenue.


We do all of our work in house. Actually I do it. Any major engine work is done by our mechanics. Unless its a real mystery of a problem I would avoid the manufacturer like the plague. Let me know what's going on and I may bye able to help walk you through it. I've dealt with just about everything. Working on our machines as we speak.


----------



## OC&D

TKLAWN;1625493 said:


> :laughing:


Haha! You beat me to it.

It's always a little depressing when this thread dies in the spring.

At this point I think it's safe to say I'm not going to get a chance to drop the plow again until November if I'm lucky. I say lucky, because it doesn't hardly snow in November anymore. Oh well, it gives me several months to get off my butt and finally fabricate some sort of wings for my plow.


----------



## OC&D

Speaking of dying threads, unit28 hasn't posted in a while. I hope he's doing alright.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1625576 said:


> We do all of our work in house. Actually I do it. Any major engine work is done by our mechanics. Unless its a real mystery of a problem I would avoid the manufacturer like the plague. Let me know what's going on and I may bye able to help walk you through it. I've dealt with just about everything. Working on our machines as we speak.


I broke a spring on the left side of the main brush that keeps it up off the ground enough so that the bristles don't wear down in an hour.

I don't know where the spring attaches. This is on my 355.

Any ideas?


----------



## djagusch

OC&D;1625610 said:


> Speaking of dying threads, unit28 hasn't posted in a while. I hope he's doing alright.


I talked to him Wednesday. He had a interview yesterday. He has options out there so he will land on his feet.


----------



## BossPlow614

Time to wash my plow off one last time and bring it out to storage (grandparents). Its been a great season.


----------



## Green Grass

djagusch;1625621 said:


> I talked to him Wednesday. He had a interview yesterday. He has options out there so he will land on his feet.


He is becoming a cat!


----------



## Greenery

Well it turned out to be a decent winter after all.

Thanks to all of you for your snow reports and the sometimes entertaining reading you provided.

I'll still check in here and there but i'm guessing it's pretty much over with. Although i'm not putting the plows in storage quite yet.

Also good luck to you Yancy errr Unit28. I've actually worked with you in the past and i'm sure you'll do just fine.

Now it's time to jump in the truck to head north for some snowmobiling. 

Peace Out.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1625569 said:


> I think summer is a little bit different.
> 
> I'm assuming like us, rain days for most guys consist of equipment maintenance, shrub and tree trimming, paperwork, proposals and so on.....
> 
> Not a bad idea though.


I totally agree... problem was last summer I never really had a rain day that actually let me do all that!


----------



## BossPlow614

There is a MN thread on lawnsite but it is rarely updated, even during the season.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1625634 said:


> I totally agree... problem was last summer I never really had a rain day that actually let me do all that!


You and me both!

Haha.


----------



## AuroraMSP

SSS...Check your PM's. I'm sending over an address I need an estimate for.


----------



## Deershack

Janko78;1625575 said:


> So, safe to assume that the snow season is OVER!!! Hopefully we can all meet up for drinks this summer before the SIMA convention!


My invitation to host a meet up is still on the table. Anyone interested? Lot of guys say it would be a good idea, but wont comit to even talking about it. What gives? It can happen if you want it to.

I'm thinking of around the SIMA show or perhaps late fall. Dosn't matter to me, but I'm glad I'm not holding me breath waiting for replies. I don't look good with a red face.

Lee


----------



## qualitycut

Deershack;1625772 said:


> My invitation to host a meet up is still on the table. Anyone interested? Lot of guys say it would be a good idea, but wont comit to even talking about it. What gives? It can happen if you want it to.
> 
> I'm thinking of around the SIMA show or perhaps late fall. Dosn't matter to me, but I'm glad I'm not holding me breath waiting for replies. I don't look good with a red face.
> 
> Lee


I think everyone on here is like me, its hard to make a commitment to something like this, things always come up and for someone to buy food and what not makes it harder to commit. I think thats why some suggest meeting somewhere like a restaurant or whatever so if people can make it they can make it and no one is stuck with anything. Just my opinion.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Minnetonka per-treated the roads. Am I missing something in the forecast?


----------



## AuroraMSP

qualitycut;1625797 said:


> I think everyone on here is like me, its hard to make a commitment to something like this, things always come up and for someone to buy food and what not makes it harder to commit. I think thats why some suggest meeting somewhere like a restaurant or whatever so if people can make it they can make it and no one is stuck with anything. Just my opinion.


I agree! I wouldn't want to commit and have something come up. I'd feel bad with someone getting stuck with a bill.

A restaurant is a great idea. Everyone can come and go as they please, get a chance to meet everyone face to face and exchange some contact info.


----------



## AuroraMSP

Drakeslayer;1625798 said:


> Minnetonka per-treated the roads. Am I missing something in the forecast?


Needing to empty out their containers on the trucks???


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1625798 said:


> Minnetonka per-treated the roads. Am I missing something in the forecast?


Accu has 3/4 of an inch on sunday for me, Thats all I have seen.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1625620 said:


> I broke a spring on the left side of the main brush that keeps it up off the ground enough so that the bristles don't wear down in an hour.
> 
> I don't know where the spring attaches. This is on my 355.
> 
> Any ideas?


Does your machine have an adjustment screw with a knob that stops how low the broom can go? I'm not familiar with a spring that does this. On the larger machines there is a spring that compresses a cylinder. The cylinder is what raises and lowers the brooms. If I remember right your machine has a handle to manually lower and raise the brooms. How big is the Spring?


----------



## Deershack

I appreciate the thoughts about getting "stuck" with a bill.

My thinking about not going to a restraunt was to make it a family afaire so the kids could run around and also to keep the cost down for everyone. 

A number of people had talked about going to the SIMA show and I thought if that was the case, then that time would have already been "blocked" out on schedules. 

The cost of some ribs and burgers is not much. Everyone could bring what they wanted to drink and so on. Just thinking it would be a more relaxed time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Deershack;1625772 said:


> My invitation to host a meet up is still on the table. Anyone interested? Lot of guys say it would be a good idea, but wont comit to even talking about it. What gives? It can happen if you want it to.
> 
> I'm thinking of around the SIMA show or perhaps late fall. Dosn't matter to me, but I'm glad I'm not holding me breath waiting for replies. I don't look good with a red face.
> 
> Lee


For me, my family.isn't interested. They don't want anything really to do with my business. In the spring / summer months, we're mowing 4 schools on the weekends.

IMO, I don't think you'll ever get everyone in one spot.

These equipment auctions in the spring, groups of guys can meet up just to shake hands and move along.

For the guys that can make it to SIMA, then good, I know I won't be able to.

Once Spring is here, I quite literally work 7 days / week.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1625852 said:


> Once Spring is here, I quite literally work 7 days / week.


I'm guessing that is the same story for a lot of us here.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1625852 said:


> Once Spring is here, I quite literally work 7 days / week.


Are you sure there are only 7 days during the week in the summer?? Seem to work 8 days a week


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1625892 said:


> Are you sure there are only 7 days during the week in the summer?? Seem to work 8 days a week


Sure seems like that once later August hits.

Got my steamer today, spent the day shoveling off the ice dams.

Tomorrow another 8 hours for two of us shoveling and we'll have all the valleys shoveled.

Monday we'll start steaming, unless the sun melts all the ice dams Sunday.


----------



## Camden

Deershack;1625772 said:


> My invitation to host a meet up is still on the table. Anyone interested? Lot of guys say it would be a good idea, but wont comit to even talking about it. What gives? It can happen if you want it to.
> 
> I'm thinking of around the SIMA show or perhaps late fall. Dosn't matter to me, but I'm glad I'm not holding me breath waiting for replies. I don't look good with a red face.
> 
> Lee


I would like to meet up at a local establishment rather than at your house. Please don't take that personally but I think most people would be more comfortable doing it that way. And just think, if no one shows up you won't be out anything.

There are a lot of cool places downtown, I'm sure we can come up with something.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1625843 said:


> Does your machine have an adjustment screw with a knob that stops how low the broom can go? I'm not familiar with a spring that does this. On the larger machines there is a spring that compresses a cylinder. The cylinder is what raises and lowers the brooms. If I remember right your machine has a handle to manually lower and raise the brooms. How big is the Spring?


Yes, it has an adjustment screw and it is manually raised and lowered. The spring is still attached to the brush but the broken end is nowhere to be found. It looks like it's maybe 3" long and about as round as your pointer finger.

The thing is, even if I can locate where it hooks onto I don't see how I'm attaching it without some MAJOR dismantling. If I remember correctly, you have a 385 and I bet it's a similar design so if you could take a peek on the left side and maybe snap a pic that would be great.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Camden;1626013 said:


> I would like to meet up at a local establishment rather than at your house. Please don't take that personally but I think most people would be more comfortable doing it that way. And just think, if no one shows up you won't be out anything.
> 
> There are a lot of cool places downtown, I'm sure we can come up with something.


Jeffrey Dahmer might show up.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1626015 said:


> Yes, it has an adjustment screw and it is manually raised and lowered. The spring is still attached to the brush but the broken end is nowhere to be found. It looks like it's maybe 3" long and about as round as your pointer finger.
> 
> The thing is, even if I can locate where it hooks onto I don't see how I'm attaching it without some MAJOR dismantling. If I remember correctly, you have a 385 and I bet it's a similar design so if you could take a peek on the left side and maybe snap a pic that would be great.


I'll take a look tomorrow. I looked in the manual for your machine and can't find it but I'll keep looking. I'll get some picks if I find it one of our machines.


----------



## Deershack

Camden;1626013 said:


> I would like to meet up at a local establishment rather than at your house. Please don't take that personally but I think most people would be more comfortable doing it that way. And just think, if no one shows up you won't be out anything.
> 
> There are a lot of cool places downtown, I'm sure we can come up with something.


That's fine. I'm mainly interested in a get together. The fact that eveyone talks about one but no one seems to try to make it happen is why I suggested it. I guess I mistakenly thought the hold up was in finding a place. I'll back off and see what happens.


----------



## Greenery

Any recomendations for a transmission shop in or close to the west metro.

I lost reverse in my 4l80e tonight, or i should say pressure as it still moves you just gotta floor on it.

****** thing is it happened up in pequot lakes as i was trying to get unstuck in our driveway.

All forward gears work fine so i should be able to make it home still come monday.


----------



## banonea

5072630262 tranny shop in cannon fall's is ware I got both my transmission rebuilt. Great price.


----------



## Polarismalibu

greenery;1626057 said:


> Any recomendations for a transmission shop in or close to the west metro.
> 
> I lost reverse in my 4l80e tonight, or i should say pressure as it still moves you just gotta floor on it.
> 
> ****** thing is it happened up in pequot lakes as i was trying to get unstuck in our driveway.
> 
> All forward gears work fine so i should be able to make it home still come monday.


I had affordable transmission in Brooklyn park rebuild my 4l80e in my gmc. I think it was $1650. 3 year 36k mile warranty too.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1625804 said:


> Accu has 3/4 of an inch on sunday for me, Thats all I have seen.


There calling for about 1" for rochester tonight into tomorrow


----------



## Camden

greenery;1626057 said:


> Any recomendations for a transmission shop in or close to the west metro.
> 
> I lost reverse in my 4l80e tonight, or i should say pressure as it still moves you just gotta floor on it.
> 
> ****** thing is it happened up in pequot lakes as i was trying to get unstuck in our driveway.
> 
> All forward gears work fine so i should be able to make it home still come monday.


Are you still up in my neck of the woods? If so there's an excellent shop in my town. He'll rebuild what you've got so that it's better than the OEM tranny.

320-632-4236...ask for Scott


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;1626019 said:


> Jeffrey Dahmer might show up.


Someone killed him a long time ago. What you need to worry about now is the guy who's out there doing that stuff and no one knows about it yet.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Caught a sunburn on the face / forehead between yesterday and today.

Had some of djagusch's guys working yesterday morning, then it's been I and one of my guys shoveling.

Shoveled out valleys of 60 townhomes, which this flat out sucked. The crusted stuff is about 2' thick.

Corporate said to steam only the ones that are actively leaking. Which, if one is leaking, they're all leaking. 

Anyways, we are at 6 that are actively leaking. Property manager said today there are 2 more properties in Maplewood and one in River Falls, Wi that need to be done.

Unit, if you're still following along and haven't become too disgusted with snow, you can work next week, probably starting Tuesday.

If anyone else wants some laborious work for minimum wage  let me know.

(Not really minimum wage, but if you need something to do for a week for a wage and not plowing sub money).


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1625477 said:


> Wow this thread got quiet with quiet weather


Juat wanted to check and see if you have any time you want to look at that spreader. I am going to be out that way on Monday to put in storage and I can bring it by for you to look at it, if you buy it then i don't half to store it lol....


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1626318 said:


> Juat wanted to check and see if you have any time you want to look at that spreader. I am going to be out that way on Monday to put in storage and I can bring it by for you to look at it, if you buy it then i don't half to store it lol....


Call me crazy but I don't think he really wants it.  For your sake I wish he would buy it though.


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1626451 said:


> Call me crazy but I don't think he really wants it.  For your sake I wish he would buy it though.


Lmao... its all good


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;1626318 said:


> Juat wanted to check and see if you have any time you want to look at that spreader. I am going to be out that way on Monday to put in storage and I can bring it by for you to look at it, if you buy it then i don't half to store it lol....


Have you tried Craigslist or the used equipment forem on here?

You probably could have already sold it months ago..


----------



## Green Grass

well the sidewalks and driveways are white


----------



## OC&D

Green Grass;1626547 said:


> well the sidewalks and driveways are white


Nothing here in St. Paul.


----------



## Camden

Everything is white here too but I'm positive that I'll get some good residual melting from all the salt I put down last week. If not my spreader is still about half full so I'm in good shape.


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;1626604 said:


> Everything is white here too but I'm positive that I'll get some good residual melting from all the salt I put down last week. If not my spreader is still about half full so I'm in good shape.


it is already starting to melt here.


----------



## banonea

SnowGuy73;1626514 said:


> Have you tried Craigslist or the used equipment forem on here?
> 
> You probably could have already sold it months ago..


I am going to loose money on it when I sell it, I would rather loose money to somone on here that I know could use it....


----------



## BossPlow614

How could one lose money on equipment that is used to make money? They depreciate in value every day anyway. 

Woke up at 8am and saw snow on my driveway, then wrnt back to bed, woke up at 11 and the snow was gone. Thankfully. I think spring is officially here.


----------



## Green Grass

EmJayDub;1626687 said:


> How could one lose money on equipment that is used to make money? They depreciate in value every day anyway.
> 
> Woke up at 8am and saw snow on my driveway, then wrnt back to bed, woke up at 11 and the snow was gone. Thankfully. I think spring is officially here.


you where still sleeping at 8


----------



## djagusch

Green Grass;1626716 said:


> you where still sleeping at 8


Pretty sure he's single, living at the parents, and early 20's. Give him a wife, house payment, and kids he will be up 6 am or earlier every day.


----------



## Green Grass

djagusch;1626736 said:


> Pretty sure he's single, living at the parents, and early 20's. Give him a wife, house payment, and kids he will be up 6 am or earlier every day.


wife and kids makes me up by 5 weather I want to be or not.


----------



## banonea

djagusch;1626736 said:


> Pretty sure he's single, living at the parents, and early 20's. Give him a wife, house payment, and kids he will be up 6 am or earlier every day.


I've got the wife and house payment no kids and I was able to sleep in till 10 o'clock today


----------



## banonea

I'm sure the reason I was able to sleep Inn was because of no kids lol


----------



## BossPlow614

djagusch;1626736 said:


> Pretty sure he's single, living at the parents, and early 20's. Give him a wife, house payment, and kids he will be up 6 am or earlier every day.


Indeed, however I still have lots of bills & expenses. 
But my entire family is like that though, no one is really up earlier than 10 on a weekend unless needed. I definitely don't unless I'm at the race track or am working.

Does anyone know of a good shop that does bed liner on the rocker panels? I got a quote from Line-X of Arden Hills and it was almost $900. I'd prefer not to spend that much if I don't have to.


----------



## ryde307

It's not as durable but look into a product called plastidip. It's easy and cheap. You could use that to paint the rocker panels yourself.


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;1626739 said:


> I'm sure the reason I was able to sleep Inn was because of no kids lol


My little one had me up by 4:30 this morning. want to borrow a couple kids


----------



## BossPlow614

I actually have used that stuff before, works well on stuff like tools and mower controls but I need something relatively durable for the rocker panels.


----------



## djagusch

EmJayDub;1626752 said:


> I actually have used that stuff before, works well on stuff like tools and mower controls but I need something relatively durable for the rocker panels.


The labor involved to do rocker panels correctly and not get overspray all over the truck is the reason the price is what it is. $900 for rockers full length is a fair price.

You can google line ex, rhino linings, vortex and other brands. Find the dealers and call around. Most likely whoever is lower than the $900 hasn't done many. I managed a bodyshop for 2yrs and its a pain to do. You can do 3 to 4 truck boxes in the same amount of time.


----------



## BossPlow614

djagusch;1626755 said:


> The labor involved to do rocker panels correctly and not get overspray all over the truck is the reason the price is what it is. $900 for rockers full length is a fair price.
> 
> You can google line ex, rhino linings, vortex and other brands. Find the dealers and call around. Most likely whoever is lower than the $900 hasn't done many. I managed a bodyshop for 2yrs and its a pain to do. You can do 3 to 4 truck boxes in the same amount of time.


Hmm. Makes sense, I can understand there is a lot of prep working going into it and the work itself, and of the trucks I've seen with it, I like the look of Line-X vs any of the other brands. I may just have to shell it out for it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

EmJayDub;1626752 said:


> I actually have used that stuff before, works well on stuff like tools and mower controls but I need something relatively durable for the rocker panels.


Look up area coatings. I just had my bed done by them.


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;1626745 said:


> My little one had me up by 4:30 this morning. want to borrow a couple kids


Auhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh no thank you.... I am 42 and I have never changed a diaper and have no intention of starting now lol


----------



## banonea

EmJayDub;1626759 said:


> Hmm. Makes sense, I can understand there is a lot of prep working going into it and the work itself, and of the trucks I've seen with it, I like the look of Line-X vs any of the other brands. I may just have to shell it out for it.


I am right now in the process of doing exactly what you are wanting to do to your. I am doing mine with chip gaurd. Done it on all of my trucks, ,itsnot hard to do if you are patient and have the place to do it. Mine will cost me about $150.00 but I am also doing some dent repair as well. The prep work in the key.....


----------



## banonea

banonea;1626811 said:


> I am right now in the process of doing exactly what you are wanting to do to your. I am doing mine with chip gaurd. Done it on all of my trucks, ,itsnot hard to do if you are patient and have the place to do it. Mine will cost me about $150.00 but I am also doing some dent repair as well. The prep work in the key.....


I will post some pic when I am done


----------



## andersman02

Wow MN guys, the thread was almost at the bottom of the page!

I need some guidance with anyone that regularly spreads salt, preferably with a Western Tornado and treated salt. We are looking to get into salting (a few clients have been asking) and although i get the idea, was hoping to talk to someone about the in's and out's of it. 

BTW we are out of bloomington an service richfield bloomington burnsville....just so idont step on any toes.

Send me a PM or post in here i guess


----------



## OC&D

andersman02;1627344 said:


> Wow MN guys, the thread was almost at the bottom of the page!
> 
> I need some guidance with anyone that regularly spreads salt, preferably with a Western Tornado and treated salt. We are looking to get into salting (a few clients have been asking) and although i get the idea, was hoping to talk to someone about the in's and out's of it.
> 
> BTW we are out of bloomington an service richfield bloomington burnsville....just so idont step on any toes.
> 
> Send me a PM or post in here i guess


What exactly are you asking? When to salt? How much to spread? What to charge? Where to get bulk salt? With regards to everything but pricing and where to get bulk, you'll find a wealth of info in the Ice Management forum.

As far as where to get it. Northern Salt in New Brighton is where I go, though US Salt in Burnsville would be closest to you.

As far as what to charge, typically most companies charge a trip fee of $XXX and $XXX/ton of material spread. Obviously how much one charges per ton is largely dependent on how much salt is going for per ton.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

OC&D;1627379 said:


> What exactly are you asking? When to salt? How much to spread? What to charge? Where to get bulk salt? With regards to everything but pricing and where to get bulk, you'll find a wealth of info in the Ice Management forum.
> 
> As far as where to get it. Northern Salt in New Brighton is where I go, though US Salt in Burnsville would be closest to you.
> 
> As far as what to charge, typically most companies charge a trip fee of $XXX and $XXX/ton of material spread. Obviously how much one charges per ton is largely dependent on how much salt is going for per ton.


----------



## BossPlow614

Rack City by Tyga - remix - landscaper's edit. Pretty funny.


----------



## andersman02

Thanks oc&d, how much should i charge? Jk

That post was actually pretty helpfull, i was under the impression that most companies charge a per salt fee that is somewhat averaged of how many tons are laid down per time (less for warmer temps, more for cooler temps etc). Good to hear the other end that many do a /ton rate based on how much needed. 

Ive unfortunately never used a box spreader and we don't know anyone that does so i was more looking for info on the actual spreading part of it. Like speed of spinner vs speed of conveyer...when each should be increased or decreased...speed you should be going when doing... Easiest route to take when actually salting, when to increase opening for salt to go through 


I like to heavily research anything i havent done if you cant tell. Thanks for the reply. Ill head on over to the to ice mgmt 

Reading that earlier post, i definately didnt convey what i was looking for the right way.


----------



## Camden

I charge the same amount for deicing a lot regardless of the amount of material needed per time. My customers will not tolerate fluctuating costs so I give them a firm price before the season begins. Sometimes I really make hay but if it rains and then freezes I'm not making a killing. 

As far as spreader settings are concerned, you'll just have to play with the controller until you're satisfied with it. I have a Buyers V-Box and I put the auger and spinner on 7 which seems to work perfectly. Of course, if I'm around any people or cars I dial it way down.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm pretty sure djagusch and I are making the trip to "New Prague" this weekend to the Fahey auction if anyone wants to shake hands.

He'll be the smart looking one, I'll be the loser walking 3 steps behind picking my nose 

And no, we will not be getting a room together .


----------



## Deershack

LwnmwrMan22;1627467 said:


> I'm pretty sure djagusch and I are making the trip to "New Prague" this weekend to the Fahey auction if anyone wants to shake hands.
> 
> He'll be the smart looking one, I'll be the loser walking 3 steps behind picking my nose
> 
> And no, we will not be getting a room together .


Damm. If I wasn't already expected to have dinner with my wife for our 45th aniversery, I would come watch the parade.


----------



## rebelplow

LwnmwrMan22;1627467 said:


> I'm pretty sure djagusch and I are making the trip to "New Prague" this weekend to the Fahey auction if anyone wants to shake hands.
> 
> He'll be the smart looking one, I'll be the loser walking 3 steps behind picking my nose
> 
> And no, we will not be getting a room together .


Just so you know, if you go to New Prague you will be the only person at an empty auction site. They moved everything to their new auction facility in Glencoe.


----------



## qualitycut

rebelplow;1627514 said:


> Just so you know, if you go to New Prague you will be the only person at an empty auction site. They moved everything to their new auction facility in Glencoe.


I just noticed that also


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

rebelplow;1627514 said:


> Just so you know, if you go to New Prague you will be the only person at an empty auction site. They moved everything to their new auction facility in Glencoe.


That's why I had "New Prague" with it in quotes.

I was trying to get guys to go there, then there would be less in Glencoe, so prices would be cheaper.

C'mon... follow along!!


----------



## rebelplow

I still might go to New Prague anyhow, it's closer for me. I'll sit out there and bid on proxi bid. It'll be like I'm really there!


----------



## OC&D

andersman02;1627419 said:


> Ive unfortunately never used a box spreader and we don't know anyone that does so i was more looking for info on the actual spreading part of it. Like speed of spinner vs speed of conveyer...when each should be increased or decreased...speed you should be going when doing... Easiest route to take when actually salting, when to increase opening for salt to go through


Yep, those types of questions are largely dependent on spreader type and brand, what you're spreading, prevailing temperature, and what you're trying to melt. Quite frankly, I don't know if there is an easy answer here as there are too many variables. I think the best way to learn is by just doing it. You'll get a feel fairly quickly how much material will be needed under certain circumstances. I often have issues myself and will go back and check on lots to see how they're doing. There was one icy mess back in February that took a lot more salt to burn off than I would have expected.

Actually I, like Camden, charge a fixed amount for salt application as well, but most of my lots are medium to small in size, so even if they need a heavy dose, it really doesn't change my bottom line all that much.


----------



## OC&D

Deershack;1627480 said:


> Damm. If I wasn't already expected to have dinner with my wife for our 45th aniversery, I would come watch the parade.


Congratulations! Thumbs Up You're either doing everything right, or everything wrong. :laughing:

It'll be a whopping 8 years for me this May. I wouldn't trade her for anyone. (Though my gut would--she's too good of a cook!)


----------



## ryde307

In regards to the salting as other have said its alot of trial and error. Every spreader is different as well as salt conditions and how it flows. When I have time I tend to make it back to some sites to check how it is working. Again like other have said there is a ton of info in the ice management section.
For where to get is close and easy will be US salt. They sell bulk white salt and a treated product called clearlane. Just remember just because it's treated does not mean it melts more ice or is better in all conditions.

As for auctions I will be at the Fahey one as well. I will be the guy that bids on everything you want.
I sent the day down at Ritchie Bros today. Didn't get anything but was looking for SSS. Figured I would look for a guy buying all of the sweeping stuff. It didn't work.


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1627723 said:


> I sent the day down at Ritchie Bros today. Didn't get anything but was looking for SSS. Figured I would look for a guy buying all of the sweeping stuff. It didn't work.


I was in the front row and left right before those sweepers came through. Nothing we wanted. Did bid on that old orange Asphalt distributor that came through just before the sweepers. Lets just say we didn't try too hard. Pretty small auction this year as far as Ritchie goes. We should have have bought the two Yellow Sterling tandem dump trucks. Those seemed like a pretty good deal.

I probably walked right by you at some point.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Anyone heading down to the Bachmans open house in lakeville tomorrow?


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;1627757 said:


> I was in the front row and left right before those sweepers came through. Nothing we wanted. Did bid on that old orange Asphalt distributor that came through just before the sweepers. Lets just say we didn't try too hard. Pretty small auction this year as far as Ritchie goes. We should have have bought the two Yellow Sterling tandem dump trucks. Those seemed like a pretty good deal.
> 
> I probably walked right by you at some point.


We walked back and forth across the front a bunch. I also said something about those sterlings. I thought that was one of the best deals of the day. We don't have a great use for a truck of that size in the winter but wish I did. The 2 orange single axles were fair priced as well.
I am sure we walked past your plenty. There was 3 of us. I had a black DC snowboard jacket on. We bought some hose reals for a friend but nothing else. Had interest in the John Deere 35zts excavator but needed to get a good deal to make it worth it.


----------



## ryde307

Drakeslayer;1627866 said:


> Anyone heading down to the Bachmans open house in lakeville tomorrow?


I may try and make it down for a short time.


----------



## OC&D

Has anyone looked at the forecast?

Neither have I.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1628079 said:


> Has anyone looked at the forecast?
> 
> Neither have I.


Big storm next week. Stay tuned. Just kidding. Surge of cold air possible though.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1628171 said:


> Big storm next week. Stay tuned. Just kidding. Surge of cold air possible though.


I'll drop the blade again!


----------



## qualitycut

I snuck out march bills today


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1628185 said:


> I snuck out march bills today


I've got a couple of slackers who haven't paid for February yet, so I figured I'd give them until the end of the month before they get their March bills with nasty-grams for February.


----------



## Camden

OC&D;1628188 said:


> I've got a couple of slackers who haven't paid for February yet, so I figured I'd give them until the end of the month before they get their March bills with nasty-grams for February.


Don't your customers have a few more days before they're late? I sent out February's bills March 1st and they're not due until the 30th.


----------



## BossPlow614

Every client is net 15. No one has a problem with it, commercial or residential.


----------



## OC&D

Camden;1628192 said:


> Don't your customers have a few more days before they're late? I sent out February's bills March 1st and they're not due until the 30th.


My invoices are NET10, so a lot of them are usually, and technically late. A few of them seem to think that they're due the end of the month, so they'll probably trickle in over the next few days. If everyone was current I'd send out March's invoices right now. I'm not as firm as I should be about getting paid on time, but I've had all of these customers for many years, and I know they'll pay. I'd rather not raise a fuss, knowing that I will get paid, than harass them about it and leave a bad taste in their mouths for me for next year. I don't need to give them any excuse to bid the job out--I know for a fact a few of them haven't bid out snow work for 10+ years, they just sign the contract and send it back every year.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1628192 said:


> Don't your customers have a few more days before they're late? I sent out February's bills March 1st and they're not due until the 30th.


I'll be sending out April bills tomorrow, dated April 1.

Most of these will be for April snowplowing, the last invoice for the 2012-2013 maintenance agreement.

I have a couple of larger accounts for mowing that start April 1, so that'll help get the cash flow going again.


----------



## Polarismalibu

OC&D;1628188 said:


> I've got a couple of slackers who haven't paid for February yet, so I figured I'd give them until the end of the month before they get their March bills with nasty-grams for February.


I'm still trying to get some to pay from back in January. They seem to think a partial payment on day 29 of net 30 resets the count.


----------



## Camden

Net 10? Boy I bet that's nice. I don't have any accounts that would go for it. My large ones pretty much call the shots on when they'll pay which is usually in 30 days (I have one that's 45 days). It does make it a little tough when you have back-to-back big months like we've had. I've watched my bank account go down, down, down but I know once I start getting checks in April they'll all be mine since everything's already paid for.


----------



## Camden

Glad to see the Wild win but they sure played like crap after going up 2-0. I was almost ready to chuck the remote at the tv...


----------



## OC&D

Camden;1628262 said:


> Glad to see the Wild win but they sure played like crap after going up 2-0. I was almost ready to chuck the remote at the tv...


They got out of that one by the skin of their teeth. It should have been a loss for sure. Phoenix outplayed them most of the game.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Its kind of depressing around here.:crying:

Hamel: Not sure if you read this but I thought maybe the EP paving crew would be at the dealer today to learn how to mill and pave.  Edina was there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Tomorrow (Saturday) it looks like I'll be the guy in the oversized Blue/Black FrogTogg rain suit at Fahey.

Djagusch will be under the golf umbrella. Hopefully the rain keeps most people away.


----------



## OC&D

I got call last night at 8:30 from a restaurant I do who wants piles moved......._this morning_. They've got a big Easter brunch thing and want all of their parking spaces freed up. Nothing like planning ahead.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1628590 said:


> I got call last night at 8:30 from a restaurant I do who wants piles moved......._this morning_. They've got a big Easter brunch thing and want all of their parking spaces freed up. Nothing like planning ahead.


I've been steaming ice dams at a couple of townhome properties.

I'm only authorized to do the ice dams on the units that are visibly leaking. We are headed back to both properties since there are now more visibly leaking.

I told the prop manager it costs more for us to start / stop / start / stop, but this is the way they are authorizing the work.

I agree... how can managers not see this stuff and plan ahead??


----------



## qualitycut

^^ because they hope the problem goes away before they need to do something about it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1628624 said:


> ^^ because they hope the problem goes away before they need to do something about it.


I agree, but when there are units leaking already, why not have me clean off the unit directly next door?

It's not like the snow magically melts away on the second roof and not the first.


----------



## ryde307

I will be out there tomorrow as well. I am not looking for anything specific so I hope the rain misses Glencoe somehow.


----------



## djagusch

ryde307;1628638 said:


> I will be out there tomorrow as well. I am not looking for anything specific so I hope the rain misses Glencoe somehow.


80% chance of rain for Glencoe so that should mean either sun or I'll need rubber boots.


----------



## andersman02

Anyone know of any decent mulch shops over in Plymouth? We need some brown dyed mulch and the closest place is Burnsville (Innovative) that has the stuff were looking for


----------



## ryde307

Hedberg landscape supply has ut but not cheap


----------



## waterboy

OC&D;1628590 said:


> I got call last night at 8:30 from a restaurant I do who wants piles moved......._this morning_. They've got a big Easter brunch thing and want all of their parking spaces freed up. Nothing like planning ahead.


got a call from a church we do late this morning for the same thing. Needs every spot open!


----------



## andy'slawncare

Bring some boots to the auction. I was out there this morning looking over the equipment and some spots are pretty muddy.


----------



## Drakeslayer

andersman02;1628679 said:


> Anyone know of any decent mulch shops over in Plymouth? We need some brown dyed mulch and the closest place is Burnsville (Innovative) that has the stuff were looking for


Not much around beside Hedberg or Dundee. Bachmans lyndale might have it but I am not sure if they are open yet. Are you already installing?


----------



## TKLAWN

ryde307;1628638 said:


> I will be out there tomorrow as well. I am not looking for anything specific so I hope the rain misses Glencoe somehow.


I went out this afternoon and was pretty surprised at the amount of descent equipment. Dress warm and bring your boots.


----------



## SSS Inc.

waterboy;1628693 said:


> got a call from a church we do late this morning for the same thing. Needs every spot open!


They might have 6" of ice under the piles unless you can get under it. I'll be stacking snow on Monday(not for Easter obviously). The customer said the piles were melting too slowly. Its funny that just a little bit ago it was snowing and now people expect the tulips to be blooming and the grass growing. I blame most of this on the earliness of Easter this year. Pretty sure some of the snow piles we have made are not going away for a while. They are shrinking but are just getting more dense. My ice rink still has 12" of ice on the one end, can't skate anymore but boot hockey still works.Thumbs Up


----------



## andersman02

Drakeslayer;1628717 said:


> Not much around beside Hedberg or Dundee. Bachmans lyndale might have it but I am not sure if they are open yet. Are you already installing?


Hedberg was quite expensive if i remember but there acorn mulch looks to be the right color, ill have to give them and dundee a call monday. We havent started installing yet but this will probly be our first job this year. Tryin to get a closer supplier to plymouth and save the client a few bucks. Hard to beat $33/yd though


----------



## qualitycut

Im thinking of going hope they have some concrete saws and bed edgers


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If anyone checks this before / at Fahey, I'm in a blue/black Polaris Jacket with a black Twins hat.


----------



## ryde307

I'm I'm a black dc snowboard jacket with a black twins hat


----------



## djagusch

Brown snowway hat next to a gray haired old man in a polaris jacket.


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;1628748 said:


> Im thinking of going hope they have some concrete saws and bed edgers


we have some similar interests here. Try to say hi so we know not to bid each other up.
I'll try to keep lwnmwrman from being the dave hester of this auction.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1628748 said:


> Im thinking of going hope they have some concrete saws and bed edgers


Was that you against me on the bed edger?


----------



## qualitycut

Well had s family thing come up early this morning and just got done debating if its worth coming still.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1628787 said:


> Was that you against me on the bed edger?


No, did you get it? How much it go for


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Nicer one w/9 HP was $350, beat up one $150. I was gonna go to $250 for the nice one.


----------



## Camden

I hope none of you were the person who bid $2k on that Exmark walk-behind


----------



## Polarismalibu

^ they way over paid on that one

The 2009 metro only went for $950


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1628794 said:


> Nicer one w/9 HP was $350, beat up one $150. I was gonna go to $250 for the nice one.


That's not to bad I wish I could have made it out.


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;1628798 said:


> ^ they way over paid on that one
> 
> The 2009 metro only went for $950


I saw that...too funny! It's someone's first time at the auction apparently.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You guys watching online?


----------



## ryde307

Lawn mowerman saw you guys but wasn't close enough to say hello. Saw a few others from plowsite but maybe they don't want to be recognized.


----------



## Camden

Yeah, I'm watching online.


----------



## OC&D

djagusch;1628762 said:


> Brown snowway hat next to a gray haired old man in a polaris jacket.


I'm in a blue button down shirt, jeans.........and my slippers :waving:. Have fun guys!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Have any of you bought anything yet?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Nothing here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Winter is done. JohnDee put up his last forecast of the season.


----------



## cbservicesllc

OC&D;1628809 said:


> I'm in a blue button down shirt, jeans.........and my slippers :waving:. Have fun guys!


Same here... watched from the home office... looked to be some rubes out bidding today, some things went ridiculously high... anyone get any good deals?


----------



## BossPlow614

Just looking online from that auction, kinda wish I went, an 05 TTHP went for $1000, how was the condition of that one?

Also, a Grandstand with 1245 hrs went for only $1100?!


----------



## TKLAWN

EmJayDub;1628844 said:


> Just looking online from that auction, kinda wish I went, an 05 TTHP went for $1000, how was the condition of that one?
> 
> Also, a Grandstand with 1245 hrs went for only $1100?!


The Grandstand had seen better days foresure. I got a chance to say hi to lwnmwrman and djgaush, nice to meet you guys. We ended up getting a Exmark 60' I thought was in nice shape.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The GS that went for 1100, it wouldn't move with the controls.

I pulled apart the back and the controls were all hooked up.

The tag said bad battery, so not sure if they undid the hydraulic valves so they could move the mower in place. 

If that is the solution, the buyer got a steal. 

If not, they have about $2,000 in repairs ahead of them.

The other GS djagusch and I were going in together once we saw how cheap the first one went for. We bid it up to $2,000 but it sold for $2,100. We were going to flip it on CL, but our point was $2,000. We figured after that, once we split the profit, it wouldn't be worth the headache. Had some starter issues and needed some rear tires.

Nice to meet everyone as well.


----------



## cbservicesllc

*Good Season*

Well, I think the thunder this morning put the final nail in the coffin... that and John Dee's "final forecast!" Guess we'll see what Monday brings...

Good season overall, nothing broke too bad and we got a chance to make some money. Hope all the asphalt and construction guys have a great season in your industries. All the lawn and landscape guys, hopefully we have a great season too. I created a Minnesota networking forum on Lawn Site for those that are interested. http://www.lawnsite.com/showthread.php?p=4725522#post4725522

Just in case you have some spare time on rain days and in between equipment repairs!


----------



## Polarismalibu

TKLAWN;1628853 said:


> The Grandstand had seen better days foresure. I got a chance to say hi to lwnmwrman and djgaush, nice to meet you guys. We ended up getting a Exmark 60' I thought was in nice shape.


The one that went for $1700?


----------



## Deershack

Guess I'll have to get into the lawn business if I want to ever meet any of you guys.

Closest I come is skid work and hauling dirt and such.


----------



## ringahding1

Deershack;1628915 said:


> Guess I'll have to get into the lawn business if I want to ever meet any of you guys.
> 
> Closest I come is skid work and hauling dirt and such.


Hey man me and my boys will meet up witch u @ Pappys on White Bear and shoot the iiiisssh! ! We go there about once a month....


----------



## Deershack

If I had'nt torn my rotator cuff last week, I could hit Pappy's with a rock from my house.


----------



## BossPlow614

I'd possibly be interested in a meeting within the next week or so, doesn't look like we'll be doing anything lawn or landscape related for a week or 2.


----------



## ringahding1

Deershack;1628921 said:


> If I had'nt torn my rotator cuff last week, I could hit Pappy's with a rock from my house.


Over the past couple of seasons we (Other LCO's) have built a little network and have become pretty good friends....

Branching Out Shrub Trimming
Hansens Lawn Care
FJ Lawn Care
Fentons Lawn Care
Wizard Lawn & Snow


----------



## Deershack

Had a MRI last Wed. Meet with the Doc on Mon to see how bad it's torn. Tue through Fri after 2PM would probaly work for me, unless he says he want to cut right away.


----------



## Polarismalibu

EmJayDub;1628922 said:


> I'd possibly be interested in a meeting within the next week or so, doesn't look like we'll be doing anything lawn or landscape related for a week or 2.


I too would be down for a meeting


----------



## Camden

Let's meet up during the SIMA symposium. I know it's in the summer but if you can't take a night off to have a little fun you're doing something wrong.


----------



## Deershack

This week or next works for me. During SIMA works also. Whatever works. Anyone want to take the lead on setting dates and places?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLawn - 

Sent you a PM about my PG Magnum I'm going to sell.

Also, if anyone else here wants to buy a PG Magnum, I've got an '06 with about 200 hours on it for $2,000.

Not as good of a price as I shot TK, but well worth the money.

It needs the spray cable adjusted and a little clean up, but it's fully functioning.

I'm going to rent djagusch's new Z-spray when he's not using it.

If no one here wants it by the end of the week, I'm going to clean it up myself and put it on CL.


----------



## ryde307

Nice to meet a few of you at the auction.

I have a 2010 bobcat s205 we are selling. It's on craigslist for 25500 but would sell for somewhere around 24,000 on here. It has 900 hrs 2 speed and was used to push snow and load trucks. It is in great shape if anyone is looking.


----------



## qualitycut

Kstp app has 70% snow with 4in on Monday lol.


----------



## MNBOY

Lwnmwrman, sent you a pm about something. Tks.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1629436 said:


> Kstp app has 70% snow with 4in on Monday lol.


Up north though right? Not here in the metro?

YardBros Outdoors
www.yardbros.com


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1629436 said:


> Kstp app has 70% snow with 4in on Monday lol.


F that... KSTP shows for my area (Forest Lake) accumulations for up to 4" on FRIDAY NIGHT.

Accuweather shows 2" Monday night.


----------



## justinsp

Mwrman......with your luck it will dump 4" on all your properties and nowhere else. 
Let it melt. I just put plows away and summerized.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1629436 said:


> Kstp app has 70% snow with 4in on Monday lol.


Awesome!!!


----------



## Camden

justinsp;1629445 said:


> Let it melt. I just put plows away and summerized.


Several years ago one of my competitors had the same idea when it snowed in April. He didn't service one of his accounts (which happened to be the only bank that I didn't have at the time). Sure enough the manager called me in a panic and ever since that day I've been their service provider for lawn and snow.

If I were you I'd make sure you've got equipment available because I guarantee there are guys in your area who are like me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I can see a couple of "s accumulate on the grass, but the blacktop is going to be pretty warm.


----------



## TKLAWN

Obviously there not a good chance of this actually happening, but it would be fitting seeing as I've spent the last two days putting away snow stuff and digging out lawn stuff. Forecast looks to be below average temps .


----------



## SSS Inc.

This mornings GFS had an 8-10" swath across the metro. :laughing: * I really doubt it will happen* but I've plowed in April several times. If it falls hard and fast enough you will need to plow it. Fine by me as they will all need to pay up. Good thing you're contracts cover April Lawnmwrman. ....... for your customers anyway.

Actually stacked snow today. That was kind of difficult considering the 6" of ice at the bottom of the pile.


----------



## Polarismalibu

You guys know April fools day was yesterday and not today lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My McDonalds don't want me to plow, in fact their agreement ended March 31.

I have some other accounts that we sent out the invoicing for lawn work.

My 11 year old crossed over to Boy Scouts 2 weeks ago, this weekend is his first weekend camp out.

Figures.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Nice weather story.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sort of a delay in this posting but...

Its was nice to meet you guys, lwnmwrman and djgaush at the auction on Saturday!

lwnmwrman if the Magnum is still available I may have someone interested in it for you.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1629566 said:


> Sort of a delay in this posting but...
> 
> Its was nice to meet you guys, lwnmwrman and djgaush at the auction on Saturday!
> 
> lwnmwrman if the Magnum is still available I may have someone interested in it for you.


I've got 3 guys lined up for it so far.

My JDL dealer said they'll sell it in 20 minutes at the price I'm asking if one of these guys don't take it.

Biggest issue right now is getting it out of the trailer that it's stored in and getting it fired up for the spring.

Had dead battery issues last evening on two of the mowers that's behind it.


----------



## Greenery

Ive got a PG ultra im going to get rid of, if anyone knows someone looking for one. 

The machine has about a thousand hours, but has a new engine with about 20 hours on it.


----------



## justinsp

You guys need the turfco T3000. Been using mine since 09. Does any property u need. I do a lot of custom weed control for other lawn guys, city parks, and commercial properties and this is by far the most versatile machine to my experience. It is not the best machine on every property but the most versatile. Example. The z+spray max is better suited for the large, flat open areas at 5acres or more such as a ball diamond.


----------



## BossPlow614

justinsp;1629635 said:


> You guys need the turfco T3000. Been using mine since 09. Does any property u need. I do a lot of custom weed control for other lawn guys, city parks, and commercial properties and this is by far the most versatile machine to my experience. It is not the best machine on every property but the most versatile. Example. The z+spray max is better suited for the large, flat open areas at 5acres or more such as a ball diamond.


Depending on how many more fert clients I obtain, I may be hitting you up for spraying if it's not worth the investment to purchase a skid sprayer.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Forget the skid sprayer. Find a decent ride on unit that's priced within your budget.


----------



## justinsp

Emjay...pm me anytime.
I agree with lwnmower. Decent ride on with a water tank in truck . I haven't used my skid sprayer in 3 years. Either the T3000 or a backpack sprayer for a few resi's that are under 3-5thousand sq ft. Empty tank with a 12volt transfer pump works great. Or depending on the machine u have get a gas engine transfer pump. This is used to fill our toro wide area sprayer with 150 gallon tank for The large properties


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

justinsp;1629645 said:


> Emjay...pm me anytime.
> I agree with lwnmower. Decent ride on with a water tank in truck . I haven't used my skid sprayer in 3 years. Either the T3000 or a backpack sprayer for a few resi's that are under 3-5thousand sq ft. Empty tank with a 12volt transfer pump works great. Or depending on the machine u have get a gas engine transfer pump. This is used to fill our toro wide area sprayer with 150 gallon tank for The large properties


I have a 20' enclosed trailer I use for the work that I do. The full time mowing crew has a 24' trailer.

I can haul the PG, a Grandstand and a Zero Turn easily. Everything is out of the elements.

I have a 60 gallon nurse tank that sits on a shelf in the front of the trailer and I just gravity feed to the PG when I have to fill the tank. No pump needed.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1629718 said:


> I have a 20' enclosed trailer I use for the work that I do. The full time mowing crew has a 24' trailer.
> 
> I can haul the PG, a Grandstand and a Zero Turn easily. Everything is out of the elements.
> 
> I have a 60 gallon nurse tank that sits on a shelf in the front of the trailer and I just gravity feed to the PG when I have to fill the tank. No pump needed.


Were you selling a enclosed trailer? I remember seeing someone say that a while back I thought it was you. I could be wrong though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1629720 said:


> Were you selling a enclosed trailer? I remember seeing someone say that a while back I thought it was you. I could be wrong though.


Yeah, a 2009 Haulin 20' with 2' v-nose. Smooth skin, 48" side door, rear ramp.

$4,500 / bo.

I need to buy an open trailer for my RTV, and the 26' flatbed I use for the Kubota / trideck mower is overkill.


----------



## BossPlow614

Saw a tru-brown (green) truck in my neighborhood this evening and then saw a fert sign from someone else at a comm property, companies can't possibly be doing pre-em's right now can they? Soil temps are maybe 30-35 at the most!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

EmJayDub;1629724 said:


> Saw a tru-brown (green) truck in my neighborhood this evening and then saw a fert sign from someone else at a comm property, companies can't possibly be doing pre-em's right now can they? Soil temps are maybe 30-35 at the most!


If the customer signed up for 7 apps, they have to be starting now.

I personally think the companies should be prosecuted or fined if they are doing apps now, all they are doing is putting chemicals into the soil that aren't doing anything.


----------



## BossPlow614

If you applied a granular fert right now before anything has been aerated and/or dethatched, the granules will barely make it to the soil and will more than likely run off if we get a bunch of rain.


----------



## Drakeslayer

EmJayDub;1629724 said:


> Saw a tru-brown (green) truck in my neighborhood this evening and then saw a fert sign from someone else at a comm property, companies can't possibly be doing pre-em's right now can they? Soil temps are maybe 30-35 at the most!


It's just advertising. No one is laying down now.


----------



## BossPlow614

I'm going to guess the fert sign was probably from last fall...


----------



## Martinson9

LwnmwrMan22;1629718 said:


> I have a 20' enclosed trailer I use for the work that I do. The full time mowing crew has a 24' trailer.
> 
> I can haul the PG, a Grandstand and a Zero Turn easily. Everything is out of the elements.
> 
> I have a 60 gallon nurse tank that sits on a shelf in the front of the trailer and I just gravity feed to the PG when I have to fill the tank. No pump needed.


How many lawns are you doing? I have 100+ so I don't see how a 60 gallon tank would work.


----------



## SnowGuy73

EmJayDub;1629737 said:


> I'm going to guess the fert sign was probably from last fall...


I really hope so, but I have seen it before from both Tru Green and Scott's spreading pre em before all the snow piles are gone.


----------



## OC&D

Deershack;1628924 said:


> Had a MRI last Wed. Meet with the Doc on Mon to see how bad it's torn. Tue through Fri after 2PM would probaly work for me, unless he says he want to cut right away.


What was the verdict on your shoulder? I hope it wasn't too bad!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Martinson9;1629757 said:


> How many lawns are you doing? I have 100+ so I don't see how a 60 gallon tank would work.


The Magnum only holds 12 gallons / 50k sq ft.

There are days where I run home and fill up the tank again, it's not meant to run the whole route.

I do 45 accounts, usually about 5-8 / day, depending on the other work load and it works well for me.

There's no reason you couldn't have a 100 gallon tank, or whatever size. My point was you don't need a transfer pump. I used to carry the tank in the back of the pickup, then just gravity feed into empty jugs of Momentum, to rinse them out.

Dump the jugs into the PG.


----------



## ryde307

We carry a 50 gal tank in the truck gravity feed to the permagreen tanks. It helps that the new permagreen has lower tanks so it has some more drop.
We treat around 130 properties somewhere around 55 acres of turf. Most days we can make it but sometimes we have to stop and fill the tank. Plan was to switch to something 100 gal plus this season.
Also SSS I sent you a PM about sweeping.


----------



## Camden

ryde307;1629778 said:


> Also SSS I sent you a PM about sweeping.


If he's too busy I know a guy who enjoys sweeping :waving:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My PG is gone guys, TK bought it.


----------



## OC&D

Camden;1629780 said:


> If he's too busy I know a guy who enjoys sweeping :waving:


When are you available? My garage floor is in need!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1629804 said:


> When are you available? My garage floor is in need!


My bathroom and kitchen are in need... wife watches too many Housewives of Wherever and never sees them sweeping.


----------



## Camden

OC&D;1629804 said:


> When are you available? My garage floor is in need!


As long as you're willing to meet my 2 hour minimum I'm willing to sweep anything


----------



## OC&D

Camden;1629820 said:


> As long as you're willing to meet my 2 hour minimum I'm willing to sweep anything


Absolutely.....what's minimum wage up to these days, anyhow?  You'd still get paid more than my wife pays me.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1629802 said:


> My PG is gone guys, TK bought it.


Thanks again for being strait forward and honest about it. The PG should work well for us and save me a ton of walking. I gave it a bath and a coat of WD looks good. Thank you sir:salute:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1629780 said:


> If he's too busy I know a guy who enjoys sweeping :waving:


Back off Camden.  You better put your plow back on anyways. payup

Speaking of sweepers, I did check our machines as well as a manual for your machine and I cannot locate the spring you mentioned. You've most likely figured it out by now. I completely forgot to get back to you.

On another note I had a battle with a rubber tired roller today. The players for the roller were impact driver and wrench, for my team we had front tooth and lip. My team lost.:realmad:


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1629723 said:


> Yeah, a 2009 Haulin 20' with 2' v-nose. Smooth skin, 48" side door, rear ramp.
> 
> $4,500 / bo.
> 
> I need to buy an open trailer for my RTV, and the 26' flatbed I use for the Kubota / trideck mower is overkill.


It's only $3900 on Craigslist lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1629873 said:


> It's only $3900 on Craigslist lol


Just sold it, I hope.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1629872 said:


> Back off Camden.  You better put your plow back on anyways. payup
> 
> Speaking of sweepers, I did check our machines as well as a manual for your machine and I cannot locate the spring you mentioned. You've most likely figured it out by now. I completely forgot to get back to you.
> 
> On another note I had a battle with a rubber tired roller today. The players for the roller were impact driver and wrench, for my team we had front tooth and lip. My team lost.:realmad:


Yesterday I received a call from my largest sweeping account asking when I'm going to hit the locations in southern MN and South Dakota! 

I said that we still have over a foot of snow on the ground and that my sweepers are still behind all of the snow plows. He's expecting to see a lot of locations done by the end of the month so I need to get that 355 up and running quick. I am just going to take it to Tennant and let them have at it. Their shop rate is $125/hr but the guy I spoke to made it sound like the repair will be a snap (ever heard that before? LOL). I actually do think it'll be an easy fix for someone who knows the ins and outs of the machine.

Earlier today I bought an Applied Sweeper for doing smaller areas. Can't wait to see it in action.


----------



## Advantage

Any snow predicted down in your guys' neck of the woods? Calling for 6" here Friday night into Saturday. Thankfully it's a weekend. I have a few guys out of town; for some reason they thought winter was over! I imagine this snow will be a real joy to push.....


----------



## Deershack

OC&D;1629773 said:


> What was the verdict on your shoulder? I hope it wasn't too bad!


Rotator is torn and the shoulder is seperated. Scheduled for the knife the week of the 22nd. Hope to be able to make the fishing opener but I don't think I willbe doing any long casting. Thanks for asking.

I'm still up to a get together but no one seems to want to pull the trigger on a time or place. I'd even agree to take a early bath if that's the hold up.

PS Anyone else having trouble using the spell check feature? When I try , I get a pop up saying "That page can not be found".


----------



## qualitycut

Question for you guys that do town homes I get calls every year to do some sod or plant some bushes from people who live in a townhouse but I do not do they lawns there and never bid the jobs, would it be wrong if I did? I just kinda feel like its stepping on toes.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1629902 said:


> Question for you guys that do town homes I get calls every year to do some sod or plant some bushes from people who live in a townhouse but I do not do they lawns there and never bid the jobs, would it be wrong if I did? I just kinda feel like its stepping on toes.


We do a lot of work for a town home management company where the current vendor won't do whatever service.

I always use it as a way into the property.

It's another reason I stress it many times that before any property calls to get bids on whatever project, to call me first, I can get a price for virtually anything.

I don't want other companies on my properties for that very reason.

If you're not a buddy with the current vendor, who cares? Even if you were, he/she should be calling you so someone else doesn't get the work.


----------



## Advantage

qualitycut;1629902 said:


> Question for you guys that do town homes I get calls every year to do some sod or plant some bushes from people who live in a townhouse but I do not do they lawns there and never bid the jobs, would it be wrong if I did? I just kinda feel like its stepping on toes.


If you don't do it, someone else will. Maybe the lawn company doesn't do installs.


----------



## qualitycut

Thanks for the responses, I am not sure if the companies to installs or not know the one that I got a call on today does and he told me that he got a warning to fix the sod or it will be fixed for him. I am just going to bid it.


----------



## BossPlow614

I'm surprised the company that plowed the place doesn't do post plowing turf repair?


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1629915 said:


> Thanks for the responses, I am not sure if the companies to installs or not know the one that I got a call on today does and he told me that he got a warning to fix the sod or it will be fixed for him. I am just going to bid it.


I would put together a proposal and not think twice.


----------



## qualitycut

EmJayDub;1629916 said:


> I'm surprised the company that plowed the place doesn't do post plowing turf repair?


It's not from plowing I think the dog killed it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Man the wild suck tonight.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1629922 said:


> Man the wild suck tonight.


ouch, just saw the score


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1629923 said:


> ouch, just saw the score


Two of those goals were within the first 3 minutes of the game. The kings had 7 shots on goal and 3 goals.


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;1629922 said:


> Man the wild suck tonight.


Tonight? They've been horrible this whole month!! Lost to STL, lost to SJ and they're going to lose tonight.

Last night Stoner played the worst game I've ever seen from a NHL player. He gave up a break-away, he got a delay of game penalty that resulted in a goal and he's the one that knocked in the puck off of a San Jose pass. Absolutely brutal.

If they don't right the ship fast they're going to miss the playoffs.


----------



## OC&D

Camden;1629925 said:


> Tonight? They've been horrible this whole month!! Lost to STL, lost to SJ and they're going to lose tonight.
> 
> Last night Stoner played the worst game I've ever seen from a NHL player. He gave up a break-away, he got a delay of game penalty that resulted in a goal and he's the one that knocked in the puck off of a San Jose pass. Absolutely brutal.
> 
> If they don't right the ship fast they're going to miss the playoffs.


Agreed. Pominville is a good acquisition, but it does them no good if the whole team is playing like crap. I don't know why I bothered watching the rest of the game last night after the first two goals, that's a few hours of my life I'd like to have back.


----------



## mnlefty

Just thought I would throw it out there, I'm selling my Lawn Solutions Ride-on aerator as I transition out of the lawn business... It's on Lawnsite and Craigslist if anyone is interested or knows somebody who might want it. It's the Lawn Solutions model that was bought out and now sold by Toro/Exmark.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Snowing in west metro. Looks like a full plow tonight.


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;1629978 said:


> Snowing in west metro. Looks like a full plow tonight.


it's starting to stick


----------



## OC&D

Snowing here in St. Paul. No accumulation to speak of, but the plow is ready!


----------



## SSS Inc.

I think the snow is over.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1630007 said:


> I think the snow is over.


your so negative :realmad: or realistic


----------



## ringahding1

Plows put away, but the bobcat is ready


----------



## djagusch

There's snow on my wifes suburban and mowers I left outside.


----------



## qualitycut

What are the road restriction rule for a 1ton and tailer weight? Is it 9 ton total weight?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

9 ton per axle


----------



## Green Grass

anyone have a diesel ram 07-09 6.7 that is not a top load fuel filter? I have a new filter in package if anyone wants it. The part number is 68061634AA


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1630118 said:


> 9 ton per axle


Thanks that's what I thought but someone was telling me I would be over weight with my truck and dump trailer


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1630114 said:


> What are the road restriction rule for a 1ton and tailer weight? Is it 9 ton total weight?


There isn't really a cut and dried answer to this, since it also depends on what roads you're traveling on. Typically a "9 ton road" is restricted to 9 tons per axle, a "5 ton road" would be restricted to 5 tons per axle.....and so on. There is no distinction between duals or single wheels.

When you have two axles in tandem, things get a little more complex. Depending on the distance between the axles total weight on those axles may be reduced. If you're pulling a dump trailer with tandem axles, you're restricted to 34,000 lbs, not exceeding 17,000 lbs on either axle. Granted, with any dump trailer I've seen pulled by a pickup, you'd never reach these limits.

With your setup, you'd likely run into problems exceeding the GVRW of the equipment before you'd have issues with exceeding weight limits in place for the roads. In my case I have a bumper pull 16' dump trailer rated at 15,000 lbs. Even loaded to the max, I'll never exceed the weight limits on a major road. However, try finding a receiver hitch, ball, etc. that's rated for 15,000 lbs. It's not real easy, and that's where they'll get you.

Here's a little info from the DOT:
https://dps.mn.gov/divisions/msp/commercial-vehicles/Documents/Pamphlets/2012 Weight Limits.pdf
http://www.dot.state.mn.us/cvo/oversize/docs/groupweightson10-tonduringslr.pdf


----------



## qualitycut

Thanks for the good info. I looked it up and like every other government website or manual every definition is interpreted depending on who and how you read it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

So.... Nws has most of the metro in mostly snow later this week so I looked at the GFS model and we are in the 12"+ range over the next five days. Really??? Just thought you guys would like to know.:waving:


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1630211 said:


> So.... Nws has most of the metro in mostly snow later this week so I looked at the GFS model and we are in the 12"+ range over the next five days. Really??? Just thought you guys would like to know.:waving:


Bring it on :bluebounc we are still ready for it


----------



## TKLAWN

I also saw the famous term "plowable snow" in the forecast discussion. It is April right?


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1630215 said:


> I also saw the famous term "plowable snow" in the forecast discussion. It is April right?


I believe we are now in November.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1630211 said:


> So.... Nws has most of the metro in mostly snow later this week so I looked at the GFS model and we are in the 12"+ range over the next five days. Really??? Just thought you guys would like to know.:waving:





SSS Inc.;1630211 said:


> I think the snow is over.


Maybe you'll be eating your words!

I'll laugh my ass off if we actually get plowable snow. Maybe I'm a jerk, but I find a ton of humor in everyone else's *****ing and misery. We've been so spoiled the past few years, we've forgotten that it's not uncommon to have snow in April, and March is usually pretty miserable too! xysport


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1630217 said:


> I believe we are now in November.


It sure felt like fall yesterday when the snow was falling. Its not abnormal to get snow in April. We plowed in April a few years back.

Here is the graphic from noon.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1630230 said:


> Maybe you'll be eating your words!
> 
> I'll laugh my ass off if we actually get plowable snow. Maybe I'm a jerk, but I find a ton of humor in everyone else's *****ing and misery.


I just told my wife the same thing. She got mad when I laughed.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1630231 said:


> It sure felt like fall yesterday when the snow was falling. Its not abnormal to get snow in April. We plowed in April a few years back.
> 
> Here is the graphic from noon.


when is this supposed to happen?? remember thursday is the day Hamel and I are coming for dinner then you can chauffeur us to the movie and pick us up.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1630234 said:


> when is this supposed to happen?? remember thursday is the day Hamel and I are coming for dinner then you can chauffeur us to the movie and pick us up.


I forgot about that. May I suggest Pepitos Mexican Restaurant. Right by my house. 
I hope you guys have your permit to carry.


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1630231 said:


> It sure felt like fall yesterday when the snow was falling. Its not abnormal to get snow in April. We plowed in April a few years back.
> 
> Here is the graphic from noon.


That graphic had better be fake!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Next week after Tuesday could certainly get interesting!

How do you guys handle contracts? To be honest (whether I'm stupid or not), my contracts ended March 31. Lawn starts April 1 for me. Do you guys run your contracts later; or do you just have a clause in the contract that snow after a certain date is done per push, hourly, etc?

I haven't been in the ownership, contract, pricing side of this business long so don't rip me apart!


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1630248 said:


> Next week after Tuesday could certainly get interesting!
> 
> How do you guys handle contracts? To be honest (whether I'm stupid or not), my contracts ended March 31. Lawn starts April 1 for me. Do you guys run your contracts later; or do you just have a clause in the contract that snow after a certain date is done per push, hourly, etc?
> 
> I haven't been in the ownership, contract, pricing side of this business long so don't rip me apart!


If it is monthly contract I usually call the customer and inform them that the contract is over. Then I give them a per push price or the option to pay the regular monthly payment. Depending on how much snow some might just say forget it and let it melt.


----------



## BossPlow614

From the kstp app.

Cloudy with showers and thunderstorms likely Monday morning then a few peeks of sun with showers and thunderstorms redeveloping in the afternoon and a few of the thunderstorms just south of the Twin Cities could be strong.* Highs will be in the low to mid 50s with Southeast winds at 5 to 15 mph but higher gusts near thunderstorms.* Scattered showers Monday evening with winds switching to the Northeast at 5 to 15 mph and low temperatures in the upper 30s by Tuesday morning.*

Twin Cities Metro Area Extended Outlook Tuesday through Saturday:* Cloudy, windy and cold on Tuesday with periods of rain.* Highs in the mid to*upper 40s.

Mainly cloudy on Wednesday with periods of rain and thunderstorms - some of the storms could be strong especially south of the Twin Cities - highs near 50 degrees.

Partly to mostly cloudy on Thursday with a chance for rain and snow showers - highs in the low 40s.


Not sure where snow is in the picture. This makes more sense anyway as there's word of big severe storm/tornado outbreak over TX, OK, & KS on Wed.


----------



## OC&D

It's not quite the same around here without unit28.


----------



## Deershack

What happened to Unit28?


----------



## Advantage

We just finished up. Got about 2.5" of heavy wet slop. I might have to order more salt. Nothing but chances of snow for the whole next week! I'm gonna have order more salt. Crazy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This is why we run our contracts through April.

At that, just like how snow contracts start in November and lawn contracts end in October, we tell them the pricing covers the whole season.

AccuWeather has 2-4" Tuesday night and another 1-3" on Wednesday night for me, both with lows of 20 degrees, unlike last Friday when the low was 35.


----------



## BossPlow614

Via NWS

Tuesday Night: Rain likely before 1am, then rain and snow likely. Cloudy, with a low around 32. Northeast wind around 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. Little or no snow accumulation expected.

Wednesday: Snow likely. Cloudy, with a high near 39. North northeast wind around 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%.

I'm not going to worry much.


----------



## SSS Inc.

On this date in 1857: Cold snap hits United States. Snow fell in every state. We had 20" in April in 2001 and like 23" in in 1983. I'd like to see the Twins playing in a snow storm some day.


----------



## BossPlow614

Via Ginger Zee's fbook from the SPC in Norman, OK. I'm pretty sure snow accumulation is out of the forecast all together unless a massive cool-down occurs.


----------



## BOSS LAWN




----------



## Advantage

Winter weather advisory. Second one in two days. 1-2" tonight with freezing rain. Interesting....


----------



## BossPlow614

Nws changed their forecast for Wed to accumulations of less than 1" possible.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

Well I put my plow away and said winter is over, end of story! On a side note, I was out doing some bids and saw a company out spreading granular already on Thursday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Lawn Enforcer;1630348 said:


> Well I put my plow away and said winter is over, end of story! On a side note, I was out doing some bids and saw a company out spreading granular already on Thursday.


I had a new bid last Friday. The customer was anxious to get his townhome signed up "because he knew" it would be time to get the preemergent down next week.

My wife saw new mulch being installed at the large shopping complex in Blaine with Cub / Wal-Mart/ Home Depot off of Lexington and 35W.


----------



## SSS Inc.

EmJayDub;1630344 said:


> Nws changed their forecast for Wed to accumulations of less than 1" possible.


They have me(mpls) at 1-2" Wed. Afternoon and 50% chance at night. It will take more than 1-2" to stick. I have a funny feeling about this though. Just saying is all.:laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Per NWS... PLOWABLE SNOWFALL LOOKS LIKELY FOR AT LEAST A
PORTION OF THE FORECAST AREA....

From the Forecast Discussion.....


----------



## Polarismalibu

When is this supposed to happen?


----------



## SSS Inc.

The gfs and euro both have 6"+ around the metro. And here I was hoping to start sweeping parking lots next week.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1630435 said:


> The gfs and euro both have 6"+ around the metro. And here I was hoping to start sweeping parking lots next week.


You can just go around the snow.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1630435 said:


> The gfs and euro both have 6"+ around the metro. And here I was hoping to start sweeping parking lots next week.


Bring it! Thumbs Up


----------



## BOSS LAWN

nws updated, 1-3 Tuesday night, 1-2 wed


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BOSS LAWN;1630476 said:


> nws updated, 1-3 Tuesday night, 1-2 wed


You sure you weren't looking at the NWS page from a month ago??

They still have the 1-2 on Wednesday for quite a few areas.

"850 TEMPS CONFIRM A TRANSITION TO AN ALL SNOW EVENT OVER CWA DURING THE DAY ON TUESDAY. WITH POSSIBILITY OF A MORE SOUTHERN SOLUTION OF SFC CYCLONE DURING THE NEXT FEW MODEL RUNS...DECIDED TO THROTTLE BACK ON BOTH QPF AND SNOW AMOUNTS FOR MUCH OF THIS LONG LIVED EVENT. PRESENCE OF CLOSED 50H LOW ABOVE IOWA AND FAR SOUTHERN MN BY THURSDAY DEMANDED NO CESSATION OF POPS UNTIL THE EARLY EVENING HOURS. DEPENDING ON GUIDANCE TODAY...WOULD NOT BE SURPRISED TO SEE AN ADVISORY ISSUED FOR AT LEAST A PORTION OF THE WESTERN CWA FOR THE TUESDAY-WED MORNING TIME PERIOD." -per Forecast Discussion.

Sounds like it SHOULD be a melt on the blacktop.

Although..... NWS says a more southern track, Keith Marler just said NW MN and E ND will get the brunt.


----------



## mnlefty

SSS Inc.;1630435 said:


> The gfs and euro both have 6"+ around the metro. And here I was hoping to start sweeping parking lots next week.


6z GFS this morning is back into that 15-20" range across Hennepin County... can only assume the models don't know how to resolve "precip type issues" when we're in a transition time like this.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Holy cow. That would be a lot of snow. Can't say I've ever seen 20" accumulate only on the grass. I guess I'll leave all of our plows on just in case. N w s has me with snow Tuesday night an wed like Boss has.


----------



## Camden

mnlefty;1630503 said:


> 6z GFS this morning is back into that 15-20" range across Hennepin County... can only assume the models don't know how to resolve "precip type issues" when we're in a transition time like this.


I'm going to put your map on my Facebook page so I can watch all the anti-winter freaks go ballistic.


----------



## OC&D

I'm pretty sure 20" of snow at this point would put a lot of people over the edge. As for me, I'd just go plow and make a little payup.


----------



## TKLAWN

It would have to snow pretty hard for a while to get it to accumulate on the pavement. NWS has the low at 30 degrees. Icy too :realmad:


----------



## BossPlow614

Camden;1630509 said:


> I'm going to put your map on my Facebook page so I can watch all the anti-winter freaks go ballistic.


Doing the same, however I'm going ballistic with the cold and potential of any snow, considering last year we had already had multiple med sized patios & landscape installs completed as well as most spring clean ups, aerating & pre-em apps, not to mention it was actually warm out!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

EmJayDub;1630558 said:


> Doing the same, however I'm going ballistic with the cold and potential of any snow, considering last year we had already had multiple med sized patios & landscape installs completed as well as most spring clean ups, aerating & pre-em apps, not to mention it was actually warm out!!


Anomaly year last year...

In other news, winter storm watch just issued... potential for 6 inches wed night to thur afternoon... here we go...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

At least it won't be a "should I plow? Or let it melt" now.


----------



## CityGuy

All I have to say is F me. All the iron came off last week and its all going back on tomorrow. Boss says 12+ possible by thursday.


----------



## TKLAWN

Well this sure blows. I get to pull everything back out. It was all washed, greased and put away so nice too. Maybe it will rain


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Sure is confusing. One shows nothing, another shows 8" several show stuff in between those amounts


----------



## ringahding1

TKLAWN;1630598 said:


> Well this sure blows. I get to pull everything back out. It was all washed, greased and put away so nice too. Maybe it will rain


RAIN PLEASE! ! !

My son & I are going to get plows back out right now! ! !


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1630598 said:


> Well this sure blows. I get to pull everything back out. It was all washed, greased and put away so nice too. Maybe it will rain


Yup, I know what I'm doing tomorrow morning....


----------



## BossPlow614

ringahding1;1630604 said:


> RAIN PLEASE! ! !
> 
> My son & I are going to get plows back out right now! ! !


I agree, rain!!!!

My truck is at a family friends shop down in Webster at the moment getting oil cooling lines & a couple other things. Should be done tmrw hopefully. My plow is at my grandparents' out in Minnetrista, brought it out there a couple weeks ago! Didn't expect to see snow at all until December.


----------



## ryde307

All of our snow stuff is in storage. All equipment has been brought back to the shop. 
Curious to see how this all plays out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You guys crack me up. You all have SERIOUSLY put your stuff away?? Of all years THIS year??


----------



## SSS Inc.

Luckily for me all of our plows are still on except one. I'd hate to see all you guys dig your stuff out only to have it rain. :crying: The NAM and GFS both are showing 12"+. Nothing we can do about it except plow it if it happens.


----------



## BossPlow614

If it starts snowing & accumulating at 2am Tuesday night, ill drive out and mount my plow. For once I'm happy to only be a 1 truck operation.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1630611 said:


> You guys crack me up. You all have SERIOUSLY put your stuff away?? Of all years THIS year??


x2

I keep my stuff out until May just for wishful thinking purposes. Every once in a while it even pans out.


----------



## ryde307

We are tight on spa e at our shop so seasonal change over has to happn at some point. As of a week ago it looked like we would statt summer work next week. Getting things from storage and out will only add an hr to the night.


----------



## ringahding1

LwnmwrMan22;1630611 said:


> You guys crack me up. You all have SERIOUSLY put your stuff away?? Of all years THIS year??


All of my stuff is exactly ONE MILE away....Bobcat is always ready....I like to keep plows out of the elements as much as possible.
Well we are good to go now, I don't want it but I say bring it! wesport

Forecast for 55082


----------



## Martinson9

*No!!!!*

I'm booked on a charter Thursday morning at 8 to go to Pittsburg for the Frozen Four. Go Huskies! I've got a lot of money wrapped up in airfare, hotel and tickets. This couldn't come at a better time! :crying:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Martinson9;1630632 said:


> I'm booked on a charter Thursday morning at 8 to go to Pittsburg for the Frozen Four. Go Huskies! I've got a lot of money wrapped up in airfare, hotel and tickets. This couldn't come at a better time! :crying:


It'll melt by next Monday.


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1630633 said:


> It'll melt by next Monday.


In the mean time, pushing it around into piles when there's nothing else to do isn't bad. payup


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1630633 said:


> It'll melt by next Monday.


If that. If we end up with 12" of snow, it ain't gonna be 50 by Saturday.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Martinson9;1630632 said:


> I'm booked on a charter Thursday morning at 8 to go to Pittsburg for the Frozen Four. Go Huskies! I've got a lot of money wrapped up in airfare, hotel and tickets. This couldn't come at a better time! :crying:


I will gladly go in your place and you can stay here and plow


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;1630617 said:


> x2
> 
> I keep my stuff out until May just for wishful thinking purposes. Every once in a while it even pans out.


I think it was June last year before I got everything put away.


----------



## Green Grass

EmJayDub;1630608 said:


> I agree, rain!!!!
> 
> My truck is at a family friends shop down in Webster at the moment getting oil cooling lines & a couple other things. Should be done tmrw hopefully. My plow is at my grandparents' out in Minnetrista, brought it out there a couple weeks ago! Didn't expect to see snow at all until December.


Nope I already went and took your plow


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1630666 said:


> I think it was June last year before I got everything put away.


Now thats just lazy talk right there. It stopped snowing in January didn't it?


----------



## BossPlow614

^ We had the one big storm in mid Feb last year.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch can confirm. I never put my plows away, just unhook them.


----------



## SSS Inc.

EmJayDub;1630678 said:


> ^ We had the one big storm in mid Feb last year.


True, but June is a little far. I'm not sure about this Green Grass guy. 



LwnmwrMan22;1630679 said:


> djagusch can confirm. I never put my plows away, just unhook them.


We've got a few that never get unhooked. Those are my favorite, park them in the back corner and don't touch them until October.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS has 5-11" possible for WBL area.

For me 4-8.

Accuweather says storm totals of 2-4" by Thursday.

KSTP app says 2" tomorrow night, nothing Wednesday, 3" Wednesday night and another 3" on Thursday.

Mr. Giggles (per Unit28) says around 5" for the cities, but 10" just north of me (Pine City).

I don't know all of Unit's personal life, but the plowing didn't seem to be working out for him. Not sure if he still reads here or not. I was trying to get him some work, but the headache with my customers per steaming roofs just got to be a big hassle.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1630689 said:


> NWS has 5-11" possible for WBL area.
> 
> For me 4-8.
> 
> Accuweather says storm totals of 2-4" by Thursday.
> 
> KSTP app says 2" tomorrow night, nothing Wednesday, 3" Wednesday night and another 3" on Thursday.
> 
> Mr. Giggles (per Unit28) says around 5" for the cities, but 10" just north of me (Pine City).
> 
> I don't know all of Unit's personal life, but the plowing didn't seem to be working out for him. Not sure if he still reads here or not. I was trying to get him some work, but the headache with my customers per steaming roofs just got to be a big hassle.


Maybe you can convince Unit if you talk to him to chime in every now and again.....he's a good egg. I really hope things work out for him.

Here's to plowing again this spring! Thumbs Up payup

What sucks is that I'll actually have to call all of my customers and make sure they want me to plow, since my contracts ended on March 31. I used to have them run through the end of April, but everything is per time and for the few times in the almost 20 years of doing this we've had snow in April, I just didn't think it mattered.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1630693 said:


> Maybe you can convince Unit if you talk to him to chime in every now and again.....he's a good egg. I really hope things work out for him.
> 
> Here's to plowing again this spring! Thumbs Up payup
> 
> What sucks is that I'll actually have to call all of my customers and make sure they want me to plow, since my contracts ended on March 31. I used to have them run through the end of April, but everything is per time and for the few times in the almost 20 years of doing this we've had snow in April, I just didn't think it mattered.


My McDonalds contract went to per time as of April 1, and I don't want to call them, seeing as the majority of the heavy snow is supposed to again fall overnight Wednesday into Thursday. They said they have their own plow and would probably plow lighter snows themselves.

It would be nice for scheduling to skip out on that 5 hours worth of work, and with the $9,000 in lawn care contracts that started April 1, along with all of the other accounts that were still under snow contracts until May 1, I won't miss the $500 that I would get to invoice out if we plow them.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1630677 said:


> Now thats just lazy talk right there. It stopped snowing in January didn't it?


No the problem is I have free storage for it but I have to wait for all the boats to come out of storage.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1630689 said:


> NWS has 5-11" possible for WBL area.
> 
> For me 4-8.
> 
> Accuweather says storm totals of 2-4" by Thursday.
> 
> KSTP app says 2" tomorrow night, nothing Wednesday, 3" Wednesday night and another 3" on Thursday.
> 
> Mr. Giggles (per Unit28) says around 5" for the cities, but 10" just north of me (Pine City).
> 
> I don't know all of Unit's personal life, but the plowing didn't seem to be working out for him. Not sure if he still reads here or not. I was trying to get him some work, but the headache with my customers per steaming roofs just got to be a big hassle.


I was wondering if you ever talked him. I was kind of wondering if he wasn't back in Texas.

As far as the forecasts go I would have to think that these local people will not be going crazy with the totals. If 12"+ happened they would have an easy out regarding a lower forecast because everyone would be focused on how unusual it is and what a mess and nobody would remember they said 5 or 6 inches. NWS has me at 6-10" if you add it all up. The last GFS is centered over the metro with 18-20".


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1630696 said:


> No the problem is I have free storage for it but I have to wait for all the boats to come out of storage.


You know I was just messing with ya. You don't stick your plows over in Lester Prairie do you? Lots of boats over that way.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1630698 said:


> You know I was just messing with ya. You don't stick your plows over in Lester Prairie do you? Lots of boats over that way.


Nope Rockford. If I figure out where your shop is I will just start putting them over there.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1630699 said:


> Nope Rockford. If I figure out where your shop is I will just start putting them over there.


We've got plenty of space. Not sure if you want to drive that far though, plus I might sell the plow on craigslist after you leave.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1630700 said:


> We've got plenty of space. Not sure if you want to drive that far though, plus I might sell the plow on craigslist after you leave.


Make sure you get top dollar.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1630611 said:


> You guys crack me up. You all have SERIOUSLY put your stuff away?? Of all years THIS year??


Just because you let yours sit in the yard and the only reason "its not put away" is the yard is too soft doesn't mean your the wise elder here.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1630694 said:


> My McDonalds contract went to per time as of April 1, and I don't want to call them, seeing as the majority of the heavy snow is supposed to again fall overnight Wednesday into Thursday. They said they have their own plow and would probably plow lighter snows themselves.
> 
> It would be nice for scheduling to skip out on that 5 hours worth of work, and with the $9,000 in lawn care contracts that started April 1, along with all of the other accounts that were still under snow contracts until May 1, I won't miss the $500 that I would get to invoice out if we plow them.


The McDonald's I have do that too. They plow between 6am and midnight. And they do the worst job. I always go back after midnight and clean up there mess and send them a bill.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Am I the only one watching Basketball??


----------



## SSS Inc.

djagusch;1630703 said:


> Just because you let yours sit in the yard and the only reason "its not put away" is the yard is too soft doesn't mean your the wise elder here.


Oh snap. And here I thought you guys were friends.


----------



## BossPlow614

What are Northern Salt's hours? Last I checked they didn't have them on their website?


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1630705 said:


> Am I the only one watching Basketball??


I am. It's been a really good game. They have had a few bad calls though.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1630709 said:


> I am. It's been a really good game. They have had a few bad calls though.


It has been good and that one block by the Mich. guy was clean. Something like that can really change the outcome.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I've got the game on. 

And my yard isn't too soft, I've got pallets to stack firewood on in the way. 

The pallets are still froze to the ground and I don't want to bust them up.

Also, my "putting away" means taking them with the forks on the tractor and setting them on a cement slab.

Hopefully Rick Pitino follows in this father's footsteps next year!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1630710 said:


> It has been good and that one block by the Mich. guy was clean. Something like that can really change the outcome.


I'm glad Louisville won. After watching that leg break they deserve it. I like how the coach got scared and covered his has with the fireworks


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Guess I'd better get to sleep. 

I still have tax stuff to get ready tomorrow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

So I just hit refresh on nws and I went from 3-5 to 3-7 on Wed. night.

The latest NAM is showing 12-15" for me up from 10-12".


----------



## Camden

Terrible calls ruined any chance Michigan had. Big games always seem to be decided by the officials.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1630713 said:


> I'm glad Louisville won. After watching that leg break they deserve it. I like how the coach got scared and covered his has with the fireworks


That was really funny. It did sound like gun shots. That guys leg was one of the worst breaks I have ever seen. After that you could kind of sense that they rallied around that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1630717 said:


> So I just hit refresh on nws and I went from 3-5 to 3-7 on Wed. night.
> 
> The latest NAM is showing 12-15" for me up from 10-12".


New weather story out.... 6-12" likely now over the southern 1/2 of the state.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

For those that didn't stay up.... Schaeffer says 12+" for the metro will fall, but most will melt on contact.

I don't see 12" melting on contact, especially with the cool weather and snow we just had.

If it had been 60-70 all last week, maybe.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

we'll see, I say 6-8 at best.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

nws just updated, winter storm warning at 5am for Hennepin county.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BOSS LAWN;1630737 said:


> nws just updated, winter storm warning at 5am for Hennepin county.


The forecast discussion says 6-10" south of an Alexandria to Rice Lake line.

1-2" is supposed to fall tomorrow during the day, which should melt on the blacktop. It'l be interesting to see what happens once the sun goes down tomorrow evening.

What will be really funny is when it all just melts and you guys that had to juggle all of the equipment don't even get to plow.

Also, for those that aren't paying attention, we are in the running for the latest 60 degree day to start a year, April 25.

If we get 8-12" of snow, we could very well see that. Just about every weather person said last night all next week in the 40s with rain / snow mix.

AccuWeather is up to 4-8" now, from 2-4" yesterday.


----------



## qualitycut

That's why I haven't put the plow away yet it hasnt hit 60 yet and isn't going to for a couple weeks.


----------



## TKLAWN

So regardless if we get to actually plow this snow or not, it's going to be a late start for grass season


----------



## Polarismalibu

I hope everyone is wrong and it rains. That way it will help get the ice off the lakes. At this rate I won't be able to get the boat out on fishing opener. Maybe by June I'll be able to.


----------



## OC&D

TKLAWN;1630773 said:


> So regardless if we get to actually plow this snow or not, it's going to be a late start for grass season


That's perfect. The fewer times I have to cut my lawn the better!


----------



## TKLAWN

So I was just taking the kids to daycare and I told them they had to put on the winter coats, my daughter looked at me and said dad,sometime it will be summer. Well I just laughed, but she nailed it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1630776 said:


> That's perfect. The fewer times I have to cut my lawn the better!


Mine got cut 4 times last year. 

BTW, this weekend... more snow.


----------



## mnlefty

Polarismalibu;1630774 said:


> I hope everyone is wrong and it rains. *That way it will help get the ice off the lakes.* At this rate I won't be able to get the boat out on fishing opener. Maybe by June I'll be able to.


Belinda Jensen was on with the Power Trip on KFAN this morning... she said this date last year only 2 lakes in the state had ice left... this year obviously ALL of them.

My inlaws are in Ottertail Cty... latest I remember the dock going in was first weekend of May, 1 week before opener. That might get challenged this year. Last year it was the weekend after St. Patricks Day.


----------



## Camden

The shore line at my lake place is melted enough so that I could put the dock in but I won't be doing that anything soon since the water is still like 34 degrees.


----------



## AuroraMSP

From Northern Salt... Get it while it's hot!

-------------

It appears pretty solid that Mother Nature is throwing a spring snow storm our way this week. Depending on the weather service you are looking at we have a potential for 4-8 inches over the next few days, with lower temperatures as well. NSI does have a mixed product ( our North Pro product mixed with standard rock salt) available in our New Brighton bin, it will be a first come first serve basis and once it is gone we will close. At this time our hours of operation are not yet set, so call either 651-209-3148 for our office, or 651-408-2720 which is the salt bin directly. This will be pick up only, we will not be scheduling deliveries. Thanks!


----------



## Polarismalibu

mnlefty;1630788 said:


> Belinda Jensen was on with the Power Trip on KFAN this morning... she said this date last year only 2 lakes in the state had ice left... this year obviously ALL of them.
> 
> My inlaws are in Ottertail Cty... latest I remember the dock going in was first weekend of May, 1 week before opener. That might get challenged this year. Last year it was the weekend after St. Patricks Day.


That's right by my cabin. I'm about 5 miles south of battle lake. I had the dock in early march last year.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Saw a few trucks coming out of ussalt.


----------



## mnlefty

Polarismalibu;1630816 said:


> That's right by my cabin. I'm about 5 miles south of battle lake. I had the dock in early march last year.


They're on Clitherall, next to Oak Park Resort, right off 210.


----------



## Polarismalibu

mnlefty;1630824 said:


> They're on Clitherall, next to Oak Park Resort, right off 210.


I know right were that is. I fish that lake quite a bit. My place is down on eagle lake


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

What the hell..... I've had 4 customers call "are you going to be plowing if it snows enough?"

I'm going to go off on someone soon if this keeps up.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1630827 said:


> What the hell..... I've had 4 customers call "are you going to be plowing if it snows enough?"
> 
> I'm going to go off on someone soon if this keeps up.


Yeah, especially if your contracts gothroughout April like you said...people are crazy...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I picked up a town house association that started on April 1st. I have to go stake it so its marked if it snows. Had to walk through with the guys there as well and did damage pictures.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yo, for those that don't have stuff hooked up yet, check out NWS and get on it.

Went from nothing tonight and around an inch tomorrow for me to 2-4" tonight and 1-3" tomorrow, with the 2-4"/2-4" both Wed night and Thursday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1630838 said:


> Yo, for those that don't have stuff hooked up yet, check out NWS and get on it.
> 
> Went from nothing tonight and around an inch tomorrow for me to 2-4" tonight and 1-3" tomorrow, with the 2-4"/2-4" both Wed night and Thursday.


Mine jumped up too, not that much but it went up.


----------



## ryde307

We just got done wuth a salt run. We were called out to do a few sites. What a waste. Now heading to us salt to fill up a 550 to make sure we have enough if we go out tonight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

The sun is poking through the clouds here!


----------



## qualitycut

This is the first year that I have had more than a couple lawn customers decide not to have there lawn mowed because money is tight this year and they are of course the same ones who are late in snow bills.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1630846 said:


> This is the first year that I have had more than a couple lawn customers decide not to have there lawn mowed because money is tight this year and they are of course the same ones who are late in snow bills.


Welcome to the green industry!!


----------



## skorum03

So whats this storm gonna do fellas? As of right now, I'm not sure the weather people really have much of a clue. haha

YardBros Outdoors
www.yardbros.com


----------



## scott3430

WWE,...........winter won't end!!? 

I hope it doesn't do much, but I'm probably going to be wrong.


----------



## OC&D

AuroraMSP;1630815 said:


> From Northern Salt... Get it while it's hot!
> 
> -------------
> 
> It appears pretty solid that Mother Nature is throwing a spring snow storm our way this week. Depending on the weather service you are looking at we have a potential for 4-8 inches over the next few days, with lower temperatures as well. NSI does have a mixed product ( our North Pro product mixed with standard rock salt) available in our New Brighton bin, it will be a first come first serve basis and once it is gone we will close. At this time our hours of operation are not yet set, so call either 651-209-3148 for our office, or 651-408-2720 which is the salt bin directly. This will be pick up only, we will not be scheduling deliveries. Thanks!


Oh yeah. I just got back from there. The 1 ton is loaded to the gills, so I'm sure we'll get nothing now and I'll be stuck with like 1 1/2 tons of salt which I'll have to figure out what to do with.


----------



## qualitycut

So my one pia customer who calls everytime it snows and thinks her driveway needs to be plowed every inch and pays monthly through march answered my email I sent about per time plowing if needed saying if we get snow just wait till its all done. Lol


----------



## TKLAWN

The afternoon guy is in at NWS has less than one inch for tonight and 7-15 for wed and thurs.. I'm not even sure that's possible.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1630875 said:


> The afternoon guy is in at NWS has less than one inch for tonight and 7-15 for wed and thurs.. I'm not even sure that's possible.


I was just getting ready to post that. All of a sudden my text messages blew up!!


----------



## BossPlow614

TKLAWN;1630875 said:


> The afternoon guy is in at NWS has less than one inch for tonight and 7-15 for wed and thurs.. I'm not even sure that's possible.


That is what my NWS forecast shows also. Wrapping up on Thursday night. This should be fun. Picking up my truck & plow later tonight.


----------



## SSS Inc.

They have me at 9-19" if you count the less than an inch tonight. The models are not backing off of this either. The last GFS had a solid 16" across the metro. This should be fun. Had some emails requesting us to plow if enough accumulates. I'd like to reply, "Oh, we were going to let 12"+ melt".


----------



## OC&D

Spreader is on full of salt, another ton in the back of the truck, and I just hung the plow on the truck. I'm thinking dinner, beer, and a Wild game is in my future.


----------



## Polarismalibu

OC&D;1630883 said:


> Spreader is on full of salt, another ton in the back of the truck, and I just hung the plow on the truck. I'm thinking dinner, beer, and a Wild game is in my future.


That's what I'm thinkin. It should be a great game!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1630885 said:


> That's what I'm thinkin. It should be a great game!


Way ahead of you guys. I hope they play well tonight.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Just looked at the last NAM and it also shows around 18" in MPLS.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Alright, question for you guys... especially the lawn guys... What dates do you run your contracts for snow vs mow? I run my snow 11/1 through 3/31 and lawn 4/1 through 10/31.

Reason I ask is I've had 3 customers contact me today asking why the heck I would end my contract on 3/31 in Minnesota... flashback to last year when I had a lot of customers ask why the heck I run my contract through March when we didn't get any snow...

I suppose it's just part of the biz, but there's gotta be a better way. Do any of you overlap contracts? I would say this is only a real issue for monthly contracts trying to get them to pay "too early" in spring and "too late" for snow... I would have hated to try and collect a snow monthly in April last year...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Listen. You need to tell your monthly rate customers that it covers the whole season of plowing, whether it snows in October, January or May. 

July or August would be a crap shoot whether it was on last season or if they sign up for next season.


----------



## CityGuy

All the iron is back on the trucks, salt shed full and 1 tired street crew.


----------



## qualitycut

Cbs, I have a lot of contracts just like you for seasonal and monthly contracts, a few of them they go through the last snow fall( I charge a little extra) I have emailed all my customers and most didn't have a problem paying for a per time push and of course some decided to opt out of it bit we will see what happens if we actually get a lot of snow.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1630900 said:


> Listen. You need to tell your monthly rate customers that it covers the whole season of plowing, whether it snows in October, January or May.
> 
> July or August would be a crap shoot whether it was on last season or if they sign up for next season.


I agree for the most part but you have to start and end contracts at some point. Just reinforce to customers they will be taken care of. Now the question is if its seasonal do you charge extra?? One of our townhouses is seasonal in the summer April-October and plowing by the time nov-march. We likely won't be doing any lawn work this year. Last year we did the cleanup and preemergent there in march. Just how it woks overtime.


----------



## Semi-Crazy

is this really going to come together like they are saying, and if so, how much of it will stick around long enough that folks will want it plowed?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1630900 said:


> Listen. You need to tell your monthly rate customers that it covers the whole season of plowing, whether it snows in October, January or May.
> 
> July or August would be a crap shoot whether it was on last season or if they sign up for next season.


I disagree. The few seasonals we have cover a specific time frame(nov-mar). Anything outside of that is charged per time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Right. If it states a specific time frame, then the agreement should state what happens with snow outside that time frame. 

For ease, I tell my customers that the price for the year covers all snow for the xxxx-xxxx winter season.

If the contract doesn't state anything, then you have the confusion.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1630694 said:


> My McDonalds contract went to per time as of April 1, and I don't want to call them, seeing as the majority of the heavy snow is supposed to again fall overnight Wednesday into Thursday. They said they have their own plow and would probably plow lighter snows themselves.
> 
> It would be nice for scheduling to skip out on that 5 hours worth of work, and with the $9,000 in lawn care contracts that started April 1, along with all of the other accounts that were still under snow contracts until May 1, I won't miss the $500 that I would get to invoice out if we plow them.


I got a call from the 7 I do in Rochester telling me they will let me know if they want it done or not. wont hurt my feelings if I don't but the $1000.00 would be nice as wellpayup


----------



## AuroraMSP

I have 1 monthly that I've had for the past 10 years. I charge a monthly fee November 1st - March 31st. I won't be charging anything for plowing this storm. They have always paid their bill on time and have never questioned it, even when we have barely plowed the past 2 years. 

The last thing I want to do is piss them off and have them put the plowing out for bid. I look at it like I charged XXXXX amount for the season and divided it by 5 monthly payments for them. I could have divided the same number by 6 and received less each month. Bottom line, it all adds up to the same thing.


----------



## AuroraMSP

Latest Novak Weather report:

-----------------------

Be prepared for some weird happenings overnight.

Latest 18z NAM cranks out 6"-10" of snow over the MSP metro by 7am tomorrow. It has snow falling at 2"-3" per hour between 1am - 4am. Regardless how much snow falls, tomorrow AM commute will be a nightmare. 

To pour more salt on the wound, both the 18z NAM & GFS models (fairly reliable models) are dumping 16"-20" of total SNOW over the MSP metro by 6pm THUR.

-------------------


----------



## ringahding1

SSS Inc.;1630909 said:


> I disagree. The few seasonals we have cover a specific time frame(nov-mar). Anything outside of that is charged per time.


Exactly!

If you have Lawn & Snow Monthly customers their end date should (usually because they want it that way) be *April 1st.* 
They need to be contacted and given the options you have for them which would be--->>>PER Occurrence or nothing.

Now for the Lawn & Snow Yearly customers, their end date should be *May 1st.* In other words the Lawn & Snow Yearly customers, will pay the same amount every month no matter what.


----------



## cbservicesllc

AuroraMSP;1630914 said:


> Latest Novak Weather report:
> 
> -----------------------
> 
> Be prepared for some weird happenings overnight.
> 
> Latest 18z NAM cranks out 6"-10" of snow over the MSP metro by 7am tomorrow. It has snow falling at 2"-3" per hour between 1am - 4am. Regardless how much snow falls, tomorrow AM commute will be a nightmare.
> 
> To pour more salt on the wound, both the 18z NAM & GFS models (fairly reliable models) are dumping 16"-20" of total SNOW over the MSP metro by 6pm THUR.
> 
> -------------------


6-10 tonight???? Where the heck did that come from????


----------



## Green Grass

I see one for tonight 6 for tomorrow night


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I would like to see 6-10" tonight. 2-3" per hour from 1-4 am.

I would just go back to bed. 

His NAM run must have all switched over to large snowflakes instead of sleet.


----------



## Green Grass

Anyone know of good driveway seal coaters that do the west Lake Minnetonka area.


----------



## Polarismalibu

AuroraMSP;1630914 said:


> Latest Novak Weather report:
> 
> -----------------------
> 
> Be prepared for some weird happenings overnight.
> 
> Latest 18z NAM cranks out 6"-10" of snow over the MSP metro by 7am tomorrow. It has snow falling at 2"-3" per hour between 1am - 4am. Regardless how much snow falls, tomorrow AM commute will be a nightmare.
> 
> To pour more salt on the wound, both the 18z NAM & GFS models (fairly reliable models) are dumping 16"-20" of total SNOW over the MSP metro by 6pm THUR.
> 
> -------------------


That has got to be a joke. There is no way we will get that by 7am


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1630922 said:


> Anyone know of good driveway seal coaters that do the west Lake Minnetonka area.


Aurora. Thumbs Up


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1630931 said:


> Aurora. Thumbs Up


I don't think he will go that far.


----------



## SSS Inc.

This shows all of the common models with inches on the left and time on the bottom. The last run of the NAM did show the first wave bringing 8" at the airport by morning. See big black arrow below. The totals are at 11:1 ratio which could be off. When the lines dip down that is showing compaction.


----------



## djagusch

Well I have all my stuff fueled up, plows hung, etc. Now its just wait for the ride to start and hope it ends by Friday.

FYI, Saturday is supercross at the dome.


----------



## SSS Inc.

This might be easier to follow. I took out compaction. Notice how close they all are come Thursday night. Yikes. 
Edit: The green line with dots that ends at Friday 00 (Thurs 6 p.m.) is the NWS forecast. Its on the low end of this chart by about 4-6".


----------



## Camden

That is some serious snow. I'm hoping for a nice 4" push Thumbs Up


----------



## AuroraMSP

Green Grass;1630922 said:


> Anyone know of good driveway seal coaters that do the west Lake Minnetonka area.


Depends on how far west. For sealcoating, we go about as far as Excelsior.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1630937 said:


> That is some serious snow. I'm hoping for a nice 4" push Thumbs Up


I thought you were supposed to be sweeping a bunch of banks not plowing snow.


----------



## Green Grass

AuroraMSP;1630938 said:


> Depends on how far west. For sealcoating, we go about as far as Excelsior.


Spring Park.


----------



## skorum03

I'm just not even sure what to think of this. Only upside is that I will most likely have a really solid excuse for missing my classes both tomorrow and thursday. So thats good.

YardBros Outdoors
www.yardbros.com


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1630939 said:


> I thought you were supposed to be sweeping a bunch of banks not plowing snow.


I'd rather plow than sweep payup

(Nice game by the Wild, huh? They can't play against physical teams..Ducks, Blues and Blackhawks will beat them more often than not. If they make the playoffs they're done in round 1...book it.)


----------



## TKLAWN

Jeez watching Ian's forecast is pretty confusing. He contradicts himself so often just to cover his own a$$.


----------



## ryde307

Green Grass if Aurora can't do it I have some people that can. friends of mine located in Shorewood.

As for snow we are sort of ready but not really. Was hoping to see the models go down but they only seem to be going up. We are short some people and most equipment is not on site. Should be a fun few days.

Side note as I drove past Ziegler Cat today and saw all of the rental returns I wonder what all of those guys are going to do?


----------



## AuroraMSP

Green Grass;1630940 said:


> Spring Park.


Send me a PM with any details and contact info. I'll get you an estimate.


----------



## ryde307

The good thing about this storm is a guy we did 5 commercial properties for last year we lost to a lower bid this year called this morning asking if we could cover them for this.
He said the season did not go as planned and we were back in.


----------



## PrimoSR

Anyone see/read the NWS Warning?

A SECOND MUCH MORE SIGNIFICANT ROUND OF WINTER WEATHER IS EXPECTED
LATE WEDNESDAY AFTERNOON INTO THURSDAY AFTERNOON. ALTHOUGH THERE
STILL COULD BE A MIX OF SLEET...RAIN AND SNOW IN SOUTHERN
MINNESOTA AT TIMES LATE WEDNESDAY...MANY LOCATIONS WILL MAKE THE
CHANGE OVER TO MODERATE OR HEAVY SNOW WEDNESDAY NIGHT. SNOWFALL
ACCUMULATIONS OF 10 TO 12 INCHES WITH LOCALLY HIGHER AMOUNTS
APPROACHING 14 OR 15 INCHES ARE EXPECTED IN A BAND CENTERED ALONG
A LINE FROM REDWOOD FALLS...TO THE TWIN CITIES METRO...TO
LADYSMITH IN WISCONSIN. SNOW TOTALS WILL DROP OFF TO THE NORTH AND
SOUTH OF THIS HEAVY BAND TO JUST 4 TO 6 INCHES BY THE TIME YOU GET
TO ALEXANDRIA AND LITTLE FALLS AND PERHAPS AS LITTLE AS 3 TO 5
INCHES NEAR THE IOWA AND MINNESOTA BORDER. LOCATIONS IN SOUTH
CENTRAL MINNESOTA SHOULD END UP WITH MORE SLEET AND FREEZING RAIN


----------



## BossPlow614

djagusch;1630935 said:


> Well I have all my stuff fueled up, plows hung, etc. Now its just wait for the ride to start and hope it ends by Friday.
> 
> FYI, Saturday is supercross at the dome.


It had better be all said and done by Friday. I'm pumped for supercross. Taking your boy to Bob's Cycle in St Paul for the big autograph sesh? The racers from MN will be there along with Chad Reed, Blake Wharton, and a bunch more.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1630947 said:


> I'd rather plow than sweep payup
> 
> (Nice game by the Wild, huh? They can't play against physical teams..Ducks, Blues and Blackhawks will beat them more often than not. If they make the playoffs they're done in round 1...book it.)


And stoner has single handedly lost the last few games


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1630950 said:


> Side note as I drove past Ziegler Cat today and saw all of the rental returns I wonder what all of those guys are going to do?


I have seen dozens of machines delivered at the Ziegler by our shop. I have also seen plenty of Wheel loaders coming in at Cat, Case etc. I think a lot of guys are panicking tonight. Haven't noticed if the big malls still have machines on-site or not.

Some sort of freezing precip banging off my windows now.


----------



## Green Grass

AuroraMSP;1630952 said:


> Send me a PM with any details and contact info. I'll get you an estimate.


I will get it over to you in the next couple days.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1630961 said:


> I have seen dozens of machines delivered at the Ziegler by our shop. I have also seen plenty of Wheel loaders coming in at Cat, Case etc. I think a lot of guys are panicking tonight. Haven't noticed if the big malls still have machines on-site or not.
> 
> Some sort of freezing precip banging off my windows now.


About time we have had that for about an hour.


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1630961 said:


> I have seen dozens of machines delivered at the Ziegler by our shop. I have also seen plenty of Wheel loaders coming in at Cat, Case etc. I think a lot of guys are panicking tonight. Haven't noticed if the big malls still have machines on-site or not.
> 
> Some sort of freezing precip banging off my windows now.


I noticed the loader & skid from the true value/pizza ranch/etc large strip mall next to the Mcdonalds in champlin were not there yesterday.


----------



## djagusch

EmJayDub;1630958 said:


> It had better be all said and done by Friday. I'm pumped for supercross. Taking your boy to Bob's Cycle in St Paul for the big autograph sesh? The racers from MN will be there along with Chad Reed, Blake Wharton, and a bunch more.


He's only 4 so not this year. By the time they come back he will know what's going on. I hope he will be attentive enough for the heats then mom will pick him up. 4yrs old a 3 hr event is a long time.


----------



## Green Grass

I think I just saw lightning.


----------



## PrimoSR

Just saw lightning in Orono, thundering too.


----------



## SSS Inc.

For anyone that thought it will all melt - my sidewalks, street, deck etc. all have icy pellets on them. I'm sure its melting but this round of freezing stuff will be cooling the surface I would imagine.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1630969 said:


> For anyone that thought it will all melt - my sidewalks, street, deck etc. all have icy pellets on them. I'm sure its melting but this round of freezing stuff will be cooling the surface I would imagine.


I would sure think that with the ground still frozen and all the freezing rain before it will stick.


----------



## BossPlow614

Lightning down in Elko also. 

Djag, if you are up to the challenge of walking around up & big hills in 95 degree weather, the Millville Outdoor National might be up yall's alley, you can be right up next to the action.


----------



## nrplowguy

I heard some thunder not too long ago here in western WI. glad when I put my spreader away I didnt put my plow away!!!!!!


----------



## BossPlow614

It has pretty much turned into snow going north on 35 into Burnsville


----------



## Camden

TKLAWN;1630949 said:


> Jeez watching Ian's forecast is pretty confusing. He contradicts himself so often just to cover his own a$$.


He is incredibly sensitive when people tell him he was wrong. The guy has a God complex or something.


----------



## PrimoSR

Thundersnowing in Orono, grass is turning white.


----------



## TKLAWN

Thunder,lightning and snowing like crazy. Driveway is white already. I'm thinking less than an inch overnight is going to be wrong??


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1630960 said:


> And stoner has single handedly lost the last few games


Oh man, don't me get going on Stoner :angry:

I'm still not over how crappy he played against the Sharks. He hasn't been AS bad since then but he's still the worst player on the team.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I shouldn't have looked outside


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1630983 said:


> I shouldn't have looked outside


Why, where are you at? Just woke up with the kid and I've got bare pavement in Maple Grove.


----------



## skorum03

sidewalks covered here in Hudson, WI. I also think we're going to see more than an inch overnight.

YardBros Outdoors
www.yardbros.com


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1630985 said:


> Why, where are you at? Just woke up with the kid and I've got bare pavement in Maple Grove.


It's just starting to stick to my driveway


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1630988 said:


> It's just starting to stick to my driveway


I read your first post before I looked outside and I almost peed a little... hence my question... haha


----------



## TKLAWN

Half inch here. Light snow now


----------



## BossPlow614

Does anyone elses phone direct them to some sh!tty search site titled "plowsite.com" when they click on the link from their email?


----------



## Polarismalibu

EmJayDub;1630991 said:


> Does anyone elses phone direct them to some sh!tty search site titled "plowsite.com" when they click on the link from their email?


Takes me right to this page


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Nothing in Stacy yet. Headed out and around the NE metro. I will post if I find anything worth noting.

Most likely headed to WBL/Maple wood area first, then downtown.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Roads wet, lighter snow in Forest Lake.


----------



## justinsp

*Love these nights......*

115 AM.....Startle awake from crazy dream
120  realize it was supposed to snow, grab phone, check radar, :realmad:
125.... look outside onto deck and see 1 inch of snow, :crying:
126.....walk to other side of house and look out onto street and see wet streets.......whew, going back to bed


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Parking lots in Vadnais Heights are white / slush covered. Snowing moderately. Looks like it should be done in about 30 minutes?

Not even hardly 1/8".

However, with how wet and crappy this snow is, good luck to sidewalk crews tomorrow night.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snow is done tonight for those that check here before the radar.


----------



## djagusch

Does it seem like whatever fell is melting bottom up?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I plowed the front of the bank in Vadais. 

It was melting almost as fast as I could plow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Quite a few sidewalk crews out downtown Minneapolis, that's about it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My two properties that are on Washington Ave.....

The one on the north side of Washington, the sidewalk is essentially bare. The city just finished plowing Washington Ave. and they don't even have slush along the curb.

The building on the south side, so the sidewalk is on the north side of the building, that had a VERY compacted 3/4". When the city finished plowing Washington Ave., there was a berm of snow along the curb about 8"a foot high along the sidewalks on the south side.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well...... the first 1/2 of the totals by tomorrow night have been slashed for the north metro.

Stacy/Forest Lake went from 3-7 tonight to 1-3".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

(Gotta rack up the post count)

Reading the new forecast discussion, looks like they're predicting an in an hour from midnight tonight to noon tomorrow.

Good luck with that!!


----------



## qualitycut

Talking to yourself again? Lol


----------



## ryde307

Not as bad out as I thoughtm I shoveled with some guys and it wasn't horrible. This stuff is super heavy and tonight could be an issue for some trucks trying to push this.


----------



## qualitycut

I have at least an inch on the sidewalk at my house so its definitely going to stick tonight


----------



## Janko78

Went on a salt/shovel run early this am. The East side of my New Brighton n **** Rapids props had sloppy accum on walks n lot. Glad I salted everything! Tonight snow is definitely going to stick around .


----------



## OC&D

I just got done salting everything after a little stress withy the spreader at 4am. Bad connectors were the issue. I just ended up hardwiring it for now, but I need some good connectors if anyone has any suggestions. It's just a power and a ground. 

I ended up plowing down in rosemount. There was probably 1.5" down there. 52 was an icy mess.

It's weird, when it first came down it was just a slushy mess, but then it started to freeze. If I plowed it off it would start to freeze behind me. I think we might be in for a real treat tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## Camden

Not one flake has fallen 100 miles northwest of you guys. I'm still holding out hope that we'll get a little taste of it tonight.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Had to salt the town houses I picked. On my way home my back k dually fell off. One hit a field drive and flew 20ft in the air.


----------



## OC&D

jimslawnsnow;1631074 said:


> Had to salt the town houses I picked. On my way home my back k dually fell off. One hit a field drive and flew 20ft in the air.


 Good thing it didn't hit anything else!


----------



## OC&D

Camden;1631070 said:


> Not one flake has fallen 100 miles northwest of you guys. I'm still holding out hope that we'll get a little taste of it tonight.


I think there's a good chance you will looking at how large this system appears.

It's a little eery around here without unit28, and SSS must be trying to resurrect his rink or something because he's been scarce too.

At least LMan22 is talking to himself so that gives me a little entertainment.

I had breakfast at Bonnie's, sprayed out my spreader, and now I'm home. Maybe I'll take a little nap. If I was smart I'd shoot up to Northern and buy more salt so I've got it before they run out again. It might also be nice to have a little weight in the back for tonight.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Im here. Waldo is going to kick our backsides I think. I'll be under a sweeper for the next couple of hours so no reports from me. Someone was out plowing in shakopee last night though. Their piles are about six inches high.


----------



## qualitycut

I saw a lot of lots around my house plowed


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I ended up doing walks at 3 properties. My downtown, and two townhomes in WBL.

I didn't have any salt with me so I drove home to get some and fell asleep in the driveway at 6:30.

Woke up at 7:30 and said screw driving back to WBL, the sun was up and it was 33.

I figured the sidewalks would melt back down from the icy glaze soon enough.

I have to post while driving around to keep myself awake. 

Tonight is going to be tough.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1631091 said:


> Tonight is going to be tough.


That's what I'm afraid of... whether its 2 inches or 10 its going to be a rough go... I just have a bad feeling about it...


----------



## qualitycut

I had one long drive with about 2in and it was a tough push I can't imagine what its going to be like tonight if we have 5+ and we get thunder snow with a few inches an hr. I'm thinking of salting the crap out of my town home walks to help melt on contact because I know the blowers will be worthless. At least 90% of my monthly or seasonal customers agreed to a per time, a few of my elderly seasonal customers I'm just going to do.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

OC&D;1631075 said:


> Good thing it didn't hit anything else!


That was thought when o saw it flying. It reminded me of shipping wars. They hope to have it done today


----------



## qualitycut

Another note anyone plow near Penn and Lowry? I have a small lot I may need help with?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1631070 said:


> Not one flake has fallen 100 miles northwest of you guys. I'm still holding out hope that we'll get a little taste of it tonight.


Forget 100 miles, Wyoming was bone dry when I got back home.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So much for the dropping the totals for tomorrow.

Not only are they all back to 3-7, but now instead of less than an inch for tomorrow night, we're at 1-3.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I have 3-7, 3-5, less than one inch.


----------



## BossPlow614

jimslawnsnow;1631099 said:


> That was thought when o saw it flying. It reminded me of shipping wars. They hope to have it done today


Chris & Robbie's badass Cummins Dually?

Everything was dry this morning in the N Metro.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Its raining here again now, pretty steady rain too.


----------



## TKLAWN

It's been raining here for a while too. Headed down to Lano's to pick up another bobcat to hopefully move this concrete. I think the trucks a going be pretty worthless if we get 10 inches.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1631113 said:


> It's been raining here for a while too. Headed down to Lano's to pick up another bobcat to hopefully move this concrete. I think the trucks a going be pretty worthless if we get 10 inches.


Good call I'm worried about my drives if we get 10 inches going to be a pia and if we get a couple inches an hr keeping up is not going to happen.


----------



## justinsp

I have to share this. One of those moments where u say "really?!, really?!"
I literally just got off the phone with a lady who was adiment about getting her spring cleanup done next week because her house is going on the market and having an open house next Saturday. This is not even a regular customer. Just a random 1 timer call. I had to hold my tongue a bit and politely explain that with the 6-12" of snow coming tonight that nobody is going to be touching her lawn for a cleanup by next Saturday.


----------



## ryde307

Is anyone plowing around 35w and diamond lake rd? just north of 62 and 35w.
Have a small commercial lot and walks we just picked up with a few other sites.


----------



## SnowClear

Wrote an article for Snow Business Magazine...
http://www.snowbusiness-digital.com/MarApr2013/MarApr2013/0/0#&pageSet=7

...Any other fellow owners have snow contracts that address excessive snow events/totals?


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1631119 said:


> Is anyone plowing around 35w and diamond lake rd? just north of 62 and 35w.
> Have a small commercial lot and walks we just picked up with a few other sites.


Thats in my neighborhood. What did you get. I hope its not one of mine.


----------



## SnowClear

Hope everyone's enjoying this fine weather we're having


----------



## CityGuy

Plows on, trucks fueled, salt loaded, and 4 am start here I come.


----------



## justinsp

SnowClear;1631120 said:


> Wrote an article for Snow Business Magazine...
> http://www.snowbusiness-digital.com/MarApr2013/MarApr2013/0/0#&pageSet=7
> 
> ...Any other fellow owners have snow contracts that address excessive snow events/totals?


I do.

All of my yearly commercial accounts have a seasonal snowfall amount listed.
X amount of $'s for 35" to 60" per snow season. If snow fall exceeds 60" in any given season, contractor will bill out X. If snowfall is less than 35", customer will recieve a CREDIT of X to be applied to the following invoice.(April Invoice for example)

Also, need to note in your contract that snow totals will be based upon measurement at each customer site. Not what the local news or weather stations report. You need to keep good records/pictures of each measurement.

I use the term credit so I do not have to write the customer a check.My monthly's get billed on the first of each month for the current month. March invoices get sent march 1. This also helps with retention if my contracts come due April 1. All of my commercial snow accounts are full maint. with the lawn care. If a person has a snow only contract, they could use the credit to be applied to the following season during the month of November. 
For me, this gives my customer a "peace of mind"


----------



## SnowClear

justinsp;1631126 said:


> I do.
> 
> All of my yearly commercial accounts have a seasonal snowfall amount listed.
> X amount of $'s for 35" to 60" per snow season. If snow fall exceeds 65" in any given season, contractor will bill out X. If snowfall is less than 35", customer will recieve a CREDIT of X to be applied to the following invoice.(April Invoice for example)
> 
> Also, need to note in your contract that snow totals will be based upon measurement at each customer site. Not what the local news or weather stations report. You need to keep good records/pictures of each measurement.
> 
> I use the term credit so I do not have to write the customer a check.My monthly's get billed on the first of each month for the current month. March invoices get sent march 1. This also helps with retention if my contracts come due April 1. All of my commercial snow accounts are full maint. with the lawn care. If a person has a snow only contract, they could use the credit to be applied to the following season during the month of November.
> For me, this gives my customer a "peace of mind"


Nicely done. It appears you give the customer 5" of leeway - one decent storm or two smaller ones before billing extra. I'm sure that adds value and trust.  My contracts are in the 60" max accumulation range as well before additional billing occurs. I bet crediting accounts during low snow years builds rapport with customers.


----------



## cbservicesllc

justinsp;1631126 said:


> I do.
> 
> All of my yearly commercial accounts have a seasonal snowfall amount listed.
> X amount of $'s for 35" to 60" per snow season. If snow fall exceeds 60" in any given season, contractor will bill out X. If snowfall is less than 35", customer will recieve a CREDIT of X to be applied to the following invoice.(April Invoice for example)
> 
> Also, need to note in your contract that snow totals will be based upon measurement at each customer site. Not what the local news or weather stations report. You need to keep good records/pictures of each measurement.
> 
> I use the term credit so I do not have to write the customer a check.My monthly's get billed on the first of each month for the current month. March invoices get sent march 1. This also helps with retention if my contracts come due April 1. All of my commercial snow accounts are full maint. with the lawn care. If a person has a snow only contract, they could use the credit to be applied to the following season during the month of November.
> For me, this gives my customer a "peace of mind"


Nice, I like this idea... I've had depth "restrictions" on my accounts, but not a customer credit. Last year I did let the last monthly invoice slide for a few customers and they appreciated that. I like this idea better on the "credit" end.


----------



## checkm09

justinsp;1631115 said:


> I have to share this. One of those moments where u say "really?!, really?!"
> I literally just got off the phone with a lady who was adiment about getting her spring cleanup done next week because her house is going on the market and having an open house next Saturday. This is not even a regular customer. Just a random 1 timer call. I had to hold my tongue a bit and politely explain that with the 6-12" of snow coming tonight that nobody is going to be touching her lawn for a cleanup by next Saturday.


same thing happened to me yesterday. One time caller having a big party on the 16th and needs her spring cleanup done by the 14th. I would like to see them try and do a spring cleanup with 6" of snow on the ground.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

EmJayDub;1631110 said:


> Chris & Robbie's badass Cummins Dually?
> 
> Everything was dry this morning in the N Metro.


Yup. Had a brain fart when I typed it out. Its all done and back in the shed


----------



## OC&D

Looking at the regional radar, I'm not sure how this thing is going to develop and from where. The system over Missouri right now looks like it will move to our East before it gets far enough North, but maybe the crap over the Dakotas right now will swirl back around as that bigger system passes us to the South, dragging the Dakota system right over the top of us.


----------



## AuroraMSP

Here is a very in depth report on what's suppose to happen over the next 24 hours...






-------------------


----------



## cbservicesllc

OC&D;1631138 said:


> Looking at the regional radar, I'm not sure how this thing is going to develop and from where. The system over Missouri right now looks like it will move to our East before it gets far enough North, but maybe the crap over the Dakotas right now will swirl back around as that bigger system passes us to the South, dragging the Dakota system right over the top of us.


Reading the forecast discussion from the NWS, I think the easy answer is "it's complicated"

There's a lot of talk about if this then that, when temps change, when the system overcomes the dry slot over central MN, etc, etc, etc.

Basically it sounds like once the thing pops its going to clobber wherever it pops... Holding breath now...:crying:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1631138 said:


> Looking at the regional radar, I'm not sure how this thing is going to develop and from where. The system over Missouri right now looks like it will move to our East before it gets far enough North,* but maybe the crap over the Dakotas right now will swirl back around as that bigger system passes us to the South, dragging the Dakota system right over the top of us*.


This is what is supposed to happen. The blob in SD is supposed to move into a horizontal "trough" and then train right over the cities.

The new NWS forecasts are out, and they are keeping my properties in Forest Lake / north at 1-3, but Blaine, **** Rapids area went from 2-4 to 3-5".

They have also included now heavy snow at times with thunder.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

AuroraMSP;1631139 said:


> Here is a very in depth report on what's suppose to happen over the next 24 hours...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------


No offense, but he lost me last night when out of nowhere he said look out for 6-10" right over the cities.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1631140 said:


> Reading the forecast discussion from the NWS, I think the easy answer is "it's complicated"
> 
> There's a lot of talk about if this then that, when temps change, when the system overcomes the dry slot over central MN, etc, etc, etc.
> 
> *Basically it sounds like once the thing pops its going to clobber wherever it pops...* Holding breath now...:crying:


That's what I gather too. Channel 4 guy at noon said south side of the cities will see heavy snow by 3 am, north metro more like 5-6 am.

He also said once it starts, it won't be flurries, he made it sound like someone turned the shower on and you step into heavy wet snow.

Here's to hoping it starts about 6-7 am.

I DID go out and put a new set of tires on my 2011 Ram today. The originals had 50k on them and I knew they wouldn't last the season, at least the DOT wouldn't be happy with them.

Hopefully they don't suck in snow.


----------



## TKLAWN

That's wierd queer low just said after midnite, with heaviest between then and noon tomorrow. I was just trying to decide what time to tell the guys. I was thinking to try and stay ahead of it , wait and see I suppose.


----------



## cbservicesllc

AuroraMSP;1631139 said:


> Here is a very in depth report on what's suppose to happen over the next 24 hours...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------


That was a lot better than my explanation... haha!



LwnmwrMan22;1631143 said:


> That's what I gather too. Channel 4 guy at noon said south side of the cities will see heavy snow by 3 am, north metro more like 5-6 am.
> 
> *He also said once it starts, it won't be flurries, he made it sound like someone turned the shower on and you step into heavy wet snow.*
> 
> Here's to hoping it starts about 6-7 am.
> 
> I DID go out and put a new set of tires on my 2011 Ram today. The originals had 50k on them and I knew they wouldn't last the season, at least the DOT wouldn't be happy with them.
> 
> Hopefully they don't suck in snow.


I don't like cold showers as it is, a heavy wet snow shower sounds friggin' horrible...


----------



## Martinson9

Anyone out there looking for work on this storm or know of someone that is? We have one truck we could use a driver for. Minnetonka Wayzata area. Could drive our truck or use yours as a sub.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The Schaeffer and Belinda both have totals at 8" by Friday when done.


----------



## BossPlow614

I have a feeling we will get more, NWS has 3-5" tonight, 3-7" tmrw, 1-2" tmrw night for Champlin, totaling 7-14".


I can hardly wait for the morons to call expecting a 1 time push for $35 to move 12" of concrete from their driveway.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1631151 said:


> The Schaeffer and Belinda both have totals at 8" by Friday when done.


12.2" is my uneducated prediction for the Airport by Friday. Numerous reports of Thundersnow by 4 a.m. and an isolated report of 17.1" in Scott County. 

We're headed out at 2 a.m. snow or not. If we have to plow in April we better make at least two rounds.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Barlow just said snow doesn't arrive until 5 am, but then said 3-5" overnight.


----------



## TKLAWN

The blob in SD hasn't move all day.WTF


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1631165 said:


> Barlow just said snow doesn't arrive until 5 am, but then said 3-5" overnight.


Mr. Contradiction himself... there's a whole lot of "it really depends on when the change to all snow" talk going on in the broadcast community...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Barlow also said heavy snow from 5 am to noon, the regular snow. 

I LOVE these snowfalls.


----------



## ringahding1

Barlow just said it will taper off after lunch...wth ?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ringahding1;1631176 said:


> Barlow just said it will taper off after lunch...wth ?


It won't be 1-1.5" / hour after lunch, just 1/2" per hour. "Taper"


----------



## qualitycut

I think overnight to them is till like 6-7 am and when he said taper of he said not the 2 inches an hr like we are suppossed to get in the am


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Its the warmest right now than its been all day. Is it me or are these storms getting more and more wierd the last few years?


----------



## justinsp

That blob on SD produced 30"+ in deadwood. And 20"+ down in foothills of rapid city. Sat and spun for 2 days. I sure hope that doesn't happen here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS has a video briefing on their Facebook page. They don't have the snow reaching far SW metro until 4 am.






I also asked for confirmation that the models don't snow major snow hitting the metro until 3-4 am on their facebook post.


----------



## qualitycut

I see a lot of lawn damage in my future.


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1631199 said:


> I see a lot of lawn damage in my future.


That made me laugh out loud.


----------



## qualitycut

Well I have a feeling 90% of my customers took out the yard stakes and the yards are mush not going to be pretty.


----------



## mnlefty

I'll refrain from additional comment so as not to jynx, excite, or disappoint... just simply pointing out Huttner has tweeted and updated the MPR blog with the first mentions of "bust potential" for the heavy snows.


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1631209 said:


> Well I have a feeling 90% of my customers took out the yard stakes and the yards are mush not going to be pretty.


I guarantee it. One of the lots I plowed earlier this morning has no curbs, and I just rolled over the corner of the grass and left a nice rut. Fortunately turf repair is not part of my contracts.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

mnlefty;1631210 said:


> I'll refrain from additional comment so as not to jynx, excite, or disappoint... just simply pointing out Huttner has tweeted and updated the MPR blog with the first mentions of "bust potential" for the heavy snows.


I disagree.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1631212 said:


> I guarantee it. One of the lots I plowed earlier this morning has no curbs, and I just rolled over the corner of the grass and left a nice rut. Fortunately turf repair is not part of my contracts.


I picked up a town home in Wyoming this morning because the current contractor isn't going to repair the sod.


----------



## qualitycut

I have will repair with seed because half of them won't water it anyway. If its ever real bad we will put some sod down.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Nws did lower my totals quite a bit. instead of 3-7, 3-7 its now 2-4, 2-4 and 1-2 , 1 (6-11) The Nam and GFS both point to around 10". Plenty of snow.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1631143 said:


> That's what I gather too. Channel 4 guy at noon said south side of the cities will see heavy snow by 3 am, north metro more like 5-6 am.
> 
> He also said once it starts, it won't be flurries, he made it sound like someone turned the shower on and you step into heavy wet snow.
> 
> Here's to hoping it starts about 6-7 am.
> 
> I DID go out and put a new set of tires on my 2011 Ram today. The originals had 50k on them and I knew they wouldn't last the season, at least the DOT wouldn't be happy with them.
> 
> Hopefully they don't suck in snow.


I just got new rubber yesterday too, had well over 50k on them, same ones that were on the truck when I bought it.



mnlefty;1631210 said:


> I'll refrain from additional comment so as not to jynx, excite, or disappoint... just simply pointing out Huttner has tweeted and updated the MPR blog with the first mentions of "bust potential" for the heavy snows.


I seen that the minute they started hyping the storm up, happens every time they hype it up and get people worried. Otherwise here is the latest graph


----------



## qualitycut

50k on tires damn I get about 25-30 max.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1631229 said:


> 50k on tires damn I get about 25-30 max.


BFG Rugged Trail.

Switched to a Michelin Road tread tire.

Probably had another 15k, but didn't want DOT to flag me.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1631229 said:


> 50k on tires damn I get about 25-30 max.


don't drive so hard my super duty had 54000 when I replaced the original Michelins.


----------



## SSS Inc.

The RAP Model which is a short range thing updated frequently has it starting at 2-3 a.m. with about 7" by 11 a.m. Thats as far as they go so who knows after that. 
I have a feeling that if 8-9" fall I'm going to say to myself I glad its not 18". I don't like when they back off the totals right before its supposed to start. It always seems like the totals end up being what they said 24 hours earlier. Its almost like they quickly change just in case so they don't get embarrassed if they are wrong.


----------



## qualitycut

I just put on bfg rugged terrain or trail can't remember. I know I do drive hard bad habbit with all that power.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1631233 said:


> *The RAP Model which is a short range thing updated frequently has it starting at 2-3 a.m. with about 7" by 11 a.m. Thats as far as they go so who knows after that. *
> I have a feeling that if 8-9" fall I'm going to say to myself I glad its not 18". I don't like when they back off the totals right before its supposed to start. It always seems like the totals end up being what they said 24 hours earlier. Its almost like they quickly change just in case so they don't get embarrassed if they are wrong.


That's what all the evening news models showed too.

With that said, NWS has a new graph on their facebook that says 8-10" now over all of us, instead of the 8-14" and they say it has slowed slightly and shifted more north.

The south side of the cities is brushed with 5-8 intead of 8-14 swath from earlier.

^^^^ just realized Boss posted the graph. Sorry for repeating.

The other thing... the graph, on the left side, it says 0-3" fell this morning. Do they really need the "0"?? Also, how much of that is already factored into some of the totals?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1631237 said:


> That's what all the evening news models showed too.


Then its settled. 7" by 11a.m. and then all bets are off. Usually the RAP is very accurate. Curious to see what it shows on the next update.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1631237 said:


> Also, how much of that is already factored into some of the totals?


From the discussion: SNOW TOTALS OF(INCLUDING WHAT FELL LAST NIGHT) WILL RANGE FROM 8 TO 12 ACROSS MOST OF THE MN CWA

That would be really stupid to include that in their graph for this storm. It hasn't snowed since last night, I would separate the two if it were me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The radar is starting to really fill in, in E. neb.

DOT rep on 9 just said take time in the morning, timing is starting at 5 am he hears so it will be impossible to plow everything.


----------



## SSS Inc.

The RAP updated again. 9" by noon. Again, not sure after that as it only goes so far. (I let you know in an hour) This one has predicted all of the busts this year as we all sat waiting for a storm to start so I tend to trust it. I don't know though. 

I just realized that watching the Twins while waiting for snow just doesn't work. Basketball and Hockey are much better suited to get a guy fired up to hit the streets.


----------



## mnlefty

LwnmwrMan22;1631243 said:


> The radar is starting to really fill in, in E. neb.
> 
> DOT rep on 9 just said take time in the morning, timing is starting at 5 am he hears so it will be impossible to plow everything.


Different DOT rep than I'm used to seeing, might have been a little nervous... did you catch when he said something like "how difficult it is when it starts around 5am, especially if it's been snowing all night."  Wife and I were :laughing:


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ian is so dumb I can't stand him


----------



## qualitycut

Wow ch 9 dropped the totals


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;1631252 said:


> Wow ch 9 dropped the totals


For Ian to do that is rare. I don't know to be scared we will get hammered or not.


----------



## Janko78

At least he isn't talking about Polar Plunge! Lol Ian is Mr. Contradiction!


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1631216 said:


> I picked up a town home in Wyoming this morning because the current contractor isn't going to repair the sod.


I never said I wouldn't, but it's not in the contract, and out of all of my accounts, there are only a few where it's even a concern. Oddly, I've never had a single complaint about damaged turf.


----------



## djagusch

And barlow on 45 has a completely different picture of the storm. Great!


----------



## qualitycut

Ch 5 still says 6-12
I was hoping they were going to agree so I could fall asleep instead of check this and look out the window every 10 minutes .


----------



## Polarismalibu

djagusch;1631259 said:


> And barlow on 45 has a completely different picture of the storm. Great!


what did he say?


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1631231 said:


> BFG Rugged Trail.
> 
> Switched to a Michelin Road tread tire.
> 
> Probably had another 15k, but didn't want DOT to flag me.


The Michelins I have on my Ford are by far the worst tires I've ever had on a plow truck. I'm not sure what model they are(they're what came from the factory), but I hope you didn't get the same ones. As much as I hate spending money on tires, I really can't wait until these are worn out so I can go back to Firestone Transforce AT's.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1631263 said:


> what did he say?


6-12 still pretty much what he said earlier.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I really am not seeing much of anything that has changed in the last 12 hours. It sure seems like a few of these people are backing off just in case. 
NWS updated the warning and say what it has all day.

8 TO 12 INCHES ARE EXPECTED IN A BAND
CENTERED ALONG A LINE FROM REDWOOD FALLS...TO ST CLOUD AND THE TWIN CITIES METRO...TO RICE LAKE WISCONSIN. SOME LOCATIONS... ESPECIALLY THOSE THAT RECEIVE THUNDERSNOW...COULD SEE HIGHER TOTALS OF 12 TO 15 INCHES.


----------



## djagusch

Ch 9 showed a dry slot/rain till morning. 4" in the center metro. West and north more 8".

Ch 45 was more what has been show the last day or so. 6-12.


----------



## Green Grass

OC&D;1631265 said:


> The Michelins I have on my Ford are by far the worst tires I've ever had on a plow truck. I'm not sure what model they are(they're what came from the factory), but I hope you didn't get the same ones. As much as I hate spending money on tires, I really can't wait until these are worn out so I can go back to Firestone Transforce AT's.


I have the Michelin at 2 and they are great. They where the factory tire.


----------



## djagusch

Ch 11 is going 4 to 8 also.

Ch 4 did a teaser for a change coming up also.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I'm going to laugh when its a total bust


----------



## OC&D

Polarismalibu;1631272 said:


> I'm going to laugh when its a total bust


....or you'll be crying with the rest of us if it's 12" of Halloween Blizzard snow.


----------



## djagusch

Polarismalibu;1631272 said:


> I'm going to laugh when its a total bust


That's not going to happen. We are surrounded by mositure, we will get hit sometime.


----------



## Polarismalibu

OC&D;1631274 said:


> ....or you'll be crying with the rest of us if it's 12" of Halloween Blizzard snow.


That storm was a few months before my time lol.


----------



## OC&D

Green Grass;1631269 said:


> I have the Michelin at 2 and they are great. They where the factory tire.


I'm glad they're working out for you, but I can't say enough negative things about the ones I have. The first storm we had in December I watched a guy with his Tundra drive circles around me on a street with a serious hill in St. Paul. I literally slid uncontrollably all the way down the hill and this guy could start and stop anywhere he wanted to. I was trying to do two apartment building lots across the street from a couple of driveways he was doing. If I stopped on the hill, I'd have to back all the way down just to get speed to get back up again....


----------



## OC&D

Polarismalibu;1631276 said:


> That storm was a few months before my time lol.


Now that's just uncalled for! :realmad:


----------



## Green Grass

OC&D;1631277 said:


> I'm glad they're working out for you, but I can't say enough negative things about the ones I have. The first storm we had in December I watched a guy with his Tundra drive circles around me on a street with a serious hill in St. Paul. I literally slid uncontrollably all the way down the hill and this guy could start and stop anywhere he wanted to. I was trying to do two apartment building lots across the street from a couple of driveways he was doing. If I stopped on the hill, I'd have to back all the way down just to get speed to get back up again....


Interesting they have been great for me in the snow or the mud in the fields in the summer.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1631274 said:


> ....or you'll be crying with the rest of us if it's 12" of Halloween Blizzard snow.


Some of these guys weren't even born yet for that one(1991). I'm not sure what I'm missing here when some of the locals are saying they have new information. Everything continues to be fairly consistent on the models I have access to.  But thats why they get paid to figure it out. I'm sticking with NWS.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1631274 said:


> ....or you'll be crying with the rest of us if it's 12" of Halloween Blizzard snow.


I was getting pulled around in a sled tricker-treating.


----------



## plowingkid35

All we can do now is sit and watch


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1631282 said:


> Some of these guys weren't even born yet for that one(1991). I'm not sure what I'm missing here when some of the locals are saying they have new information. Everything continues to be fairly consistent on the models I have access to.  But thats why they get paid to figure it out. I'm sticking with NWS.


What kind of start time are you looking at? I figured I'd set my alarm for 3 and see what's shaking, but a number of the forecasts show it not even starting in earnest until after 4.


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1631283 said:


> I was getting pulled around in a sled tricker-treating.


You too? I'm not that damned old! I would have been a sophomore in high school.

I actually didn't start plowing until the year after that. But I did have a couple of drives I did in the neighborhood with the snowblower.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1631285 said:


> What kind of start time are you looking at? I figured I'd set my alarm for 3 and see what's shaking, but a number of the forecasts show it not even starting in earnest until after 4.


I was hoping for 3 as well. More than likely I'll be up at 2,3,4,5,???


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1631282 said:


> Some of these guys weren't even born yet for that one(1991). I'm not sure what I'm missing here when some of the locals are saying they have new information. Everything continues to be fairly consistent on the models I have access to.  But thats why they get paid to figure it out. I'm sticking with NWS.


I was 4.5 months old at that time.

I agree, NWS is the best source to go with. I'd like to assume most on the news are lowering their totals so they don't have to catch as much flack on social media.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Belinda seems to think no snow until 4 or 5AM...

As for Halloween '91, I was just happy to be trick or treating on my snowsuit pirate style...


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1631286 said:


> You too? I'm not that damned old! I would have been a sophomore in high school.
> 
> I actually didn't start plowing until the year after that. But I did have a couple of drives I did in the neighborhood with the snowblower.


You got me beat by a couple years but that fall I dropped flyers at all of my neighbors for shoveling. Well wouldn't you know that nobody responded until it snowed 30". My older brothers were all plowing along my dad and they were plowing for days. I remember they were all crazy tired when it was over. Then it snowed like 20" after Thanksgiving too.

Edit: My Grandma was sporting an "I survived the Halloween Blizzard" sweatshirt for about five years after that. Not sure where they sold those but they were around.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1631291 said:


> You got me beat by a couple years but that fall I dropped flyers at all of my neighbors for shoveling. Well wouldn't you know that nobody responded until it snowed 30". My older brothers were all plowing along my dad and they were plowing for days. I remember they were all crazy tired when it was over. Then it snowed like 20" after Thanksgiving too.
> 
> Edit: My Grandma was sporting an "I survived the Halloween Blizzard" sweatshirt for about five years after that. Not sure where they sold those but they were around.


Now I really feel like a fossil, but I'm still strong like bull! wesport


----------



## Janko78

I was 13 at the time and we had just moved to CA about 2 months prior to storm. That storm made national headlines for like 2-3 days.


----------



## Deershack

I'm not old, but I was on the design committee for the creation of dirt.

Mud was an after thought.


----------



## OC&D

Deershack;1631297 said:


> I'm not old, but I was on the design committee for the creation of dirt.
> 
> Mud was an after thought.


:laughing:

I feel better now.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Very Light snow falling in Maple Grove/Osseo area.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Perfectly dry in Wyoming / Stacy area so far.

A blip showed on the radar over near Blaine for a while. Gonna go check it out and probably stage up over there for a while.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The blip on the radar was a rain or freezing rain.

Radar is TRYING to fill in.

Oh, and one other thing..... at NWS's midnight posting, they showed more moisture on the SW side of the cities, saying that 9" of snow will fall in about 4 hours.


----------



## ryde307

Still clear and nothing in Chanhassen. Looks like it has rained a bit but that is all.


----------



## ryde307

Went outside it is sleeting pretty hard. Roads are actually getting pretty icy.


----------



## CityGuy

Few light flakes in Ply, on my way into the shop. Be back on saturday if it holds true


----------



## justinsp

light sleet/rain in plymouth. Roads wet. Grass has a light coating of white. It was snowing around 1 am, but switched back to rain/sleet. 36 Degrees by me. Looks to be quite a bit of moisture from Mankato to Albert Lea. I hope it continues to move NW versus North


----------



## BOSS LAWN

SSS Inc.;1631282 said:


> Some of these guys weren't even born yet for that one(1991). I'm not sure what I'm missing here when some of the locals are saying they have new information. Everything continues to be fairly consistent on the models I have access to.  But thats why they get paid to figure it out. I'm sticking with NWS.


I have to agree with Polaris, I was not born yet either.

Light sleet in Brooklyn Park.....  EDIT: winds have picked up, moderate snow flakes. nothing is sticking.


----------



## justinsp

Decent snow coming down now in plymouth, Big Flakes. Will not take long at this point to start accumulating


----------



## Janko78

Snowing moderately at my house (55341). Big flakes coming down, sticking on pavement. Going to accumulate quickly.


----------



## mnlefty

Here in Richfield its still rain/sleet/pellets banging on windows and siding but according to radar the changeover is on. Radar is full so when it goes silent on the windows and siding its time to get scared.


----------



## Camden

I'm still waiting for our first rain droplet/snow flake to fall since this whole ordeal began.


----------



## djagusch

The nws updated to daytime and amount for the day 2 to 4 for st paul and bloomington.

The forecast disscussion is interesting though. Sounds like how the snow line sets up is up for debate. One model has twin cities 1 to 3"s and the other has double digits. They sort of split up the two.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Rain in Vadnais Heights.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1631321 said:


> I'm still waiting for our first rain droplet/snow flake to fall since this whole ordeal began.


Looks like you're out.

Anyone have thunder yet?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sleet starting to build in Lino Lakes. Turning everything white, including blacktop.


----------



## PremierL&L

Thought i would be smart and get across the cities to beat traffic left my house in new Germany most snow was in between st boni and excelsior maybe a quarter inch Minneapolis was raining with tar sitting in roseville now only a coating of sleet with water puddles in my lot glad i left haha


----------



## djagusch

PremierL&L;1631327 said:


> Thought i would be smart and get across the cities to beat traffic left my house in new Germany most snow was in between st boni and excelsior maybe a quarter inch Minneapolis was raining with tar sitting in roseville now only a coating of sleet with water puddles in my lot glad i left haha


Well get a nap in and post up when it starts snowing good.


----------



## PremierL&L

Sounds good only sleet and rain no snow flakes fyi


----------



## djagusch

Sunrise is 6:34. If it stays rain/wet roads till then, it would be nice.


----------



## mnlefty

mnlefty;1631320 said:


> Here in Richfield its still rain/sleet/pellets banging on windows and siding but according to radar the changeover is on. Radar is full so when it goes silent on the windows and siding its time to get scared.


Its gone silent outside for quite some time, but only because its gone back to rain... no snow to speak of here yet. There's been enough sleet/pellets to give things a little glaze but I haven't been out to check yet.


----------



## TKLAWN

PremierL&L;1631327 said:


> Thought i would be smart and get across the cities to beat traffic left my house in new Germany most snow was in between st boni and excelsior maybe a quarter inch Minneapolis was raining with tar sitting in roseville now only a coating of sleet with water puddles in my lot glad i left haha


Good call. It's snowing hard now, still only 1/4 inch at best.


----------



## Janko78

At least I'm smoking a nice cigar with coffee waiting for this "Monster Event" to occur!! Lol


----------



## 60Grit

Where is it snowing hard TK? Just been sleeting in Mtka(55345).


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Marler just said 4-7 at best, and each hour that goes by with sleet drops it another 1-2".

Moisture line is now at the MN/IA border.


----------



## plowingkid35

Got 1/2-3/4" out west here still snowing like a *******. Hope you guys are having as much fun as us! Lost 4wd right away this morning and can't get the parts until 7.... Yay


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Where is "out west"? Glencoe area?


----------



## TKLAWN

CJ's Outdoor;1631335 said:


> Where is it snowing hard TK? Just been sleeting in Mtka(55345).


waconia. Big wet flakes it's accumulating too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TK is near Waconia.


----------



## PremierL&L

Just talked to my brother who is sitting at home yet in new Germany bout 2 inches


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Damn. TK was paying better attention than me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Still a rain snow sleet mix here, light coating of it. ... 

Scrapes right off with your shoe.


----------



## plowingkid35

Out west Dassel-Cokato


----------



## justinsp

In golden valley now. Coating of slush on everything. Enough that it will accumulate in plow when I dropped blade. Still a mix of mostly pellets and a little snow. Contemplating if I should plow the slush off before it turns to snow.
DOT was plowing and salting hwy 169


----------



## Janko78

I'm in Hanover/st Michael and its snowing good here. About 1/2" on ground and coming down good.


----------



## TKLAWN

Time to push to please.Thumbs Up good luck all.


----------



## djagusch

Mn lefty what you got?


----------



## PremierL&L

Just got to our account that's farthest east by the myth in maplewood rain and sleet just a coating of ice with water in the lot here too


----------



## ryde307

In mpls by dunwoody now mostly rain not much around here came from shorewood mtka area and it was sleet rain snow guessing would be around an inch there by now


----------



## mnlefty

Finally starting to snow and stick... a coating of slush turning white on top.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

PremierL&L;1631351 said:


> Just got to our account that's farthest east by the myth in maplewood rain and sleet just a coating of ice with water in the lot here too


Where do you work by the Myth?? I do a set of townhomes directly on the otherside of Ashley there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Started to snow here in Lino, now back to more rain than sleet. The line must be moving through the cities.

One more hour and everything is open except for my 2 Famous Dave's.

Sky is starting to get light.

Moisture is all but out of IA now.


----------



## Green Grass

Well I think we will do some open ups during the day and worry about the rest of it tonight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

About a half inch of snow and slush mix in my driveway in Shakopee with light snow falling.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1631358 said:


> Well I think we will do some open ups during the day and worry about the rest of it tonight.


I'm with this as well.


----------



## PremierL&L

we plowed just east of myth headed to Eden Prairie snowing everywhere


----------



## OC&D

About 1/2" of slushy snow crap in S Minneapolis. It's snowing pretty good but small flakes. I came over here to salt but it's pointless now. When I left to pick up salt it was sleet and freezing rain. I got 3 lots done in St. Paul and it changed to snow on my way here.


----------



## olsonbro

Finally changed over to snow here in WBL in the last 20 minutes. Things are turning white quickly.


----------



## SnowGuy73

About an inch or so here now, snowing good.


----------



## OC&D

I just heard they've shut the light rail down due to ice accumulation. It's snowing for real now. 

Tighten up your trip springs boys, we're in for a wild ride.


----------



## Green Grass

Well we have gotten about 3 inches in the last hour.


----------



## plowingkid35

Still snowing hard here, I'm with green grass on this one, open ups then more tonight


----------



## justinsp

Just plowed 1" of slush in golden valley. OC&D is rt. Tighten the springs. This is heavy. Snowing at a decent rate but small flakes. Should not accumulate too much.(hopefully).


----------



## OC&D

This is starting to accumulate at a rather alarming rate. 5 more hours of this and the situation appears dire.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like it should be done about 10ish for the first round.


----------



## justinsp

Anyone else catch the flash of lightning and hear the thunder? Not good
2" golden valley


----------



## mnlefty

Just a big flash of lightning and a good rumble here... snow has slowed some though.


----------



## olsonbro

LwnmwrMan22;1631378 said:


> Looks like it should be done about 10ish for the first round.


I agree, this heavy snow burst looks to pull out of here within 3 hours or so. Will be interesting to see what comes during the day time, if anything. Seems like everyone is holding to another couple of inches overnight tonight. What do you guys think about this? Do you all see that round of snow happening?


----------



## Polarismalibu

I f****** hate shovelers


----------



## djagusch

mnlefty;1631380 said:


> Just a big flash of lightning and a good rumble here... snow has slowed some though.


You have 2"s or more yet?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1631385 said:


> I f****** hate shovelers


Had 2 bail on me.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1631387 said:


> Had 2 bail on me.


I had two tell me its April it will melt tomorrow so there not wasting there time.... Idiots


----------



## mnlefty

djagusch;1631386 said:


> You have 2"s or more yet?


Just measured 2" exactly... scrape it away and look at the profile and the bottom is a full 1/2" of gray slush.


----------



## SSS Inc.

djagusch;1631386 said:


> You have 2"s or more yet?


I'm close to lefty and we have right around 2". Tiny flakes here but adding up. Not sure what to do now. We might just go make a showing at some of the critical stuff then worry about it tonight.

EDIT: You beat me to it left. For once we have the same!


----------



## ryde307

I'm on ahovel crew all day cause r short not good for a guy with a messed up back. This is a mess.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

anybody got totals for the airport?


----------



## mnlefty

BOSS LAWN;1631397 said:


> anybody got totals for the airport?


Not sure exactly what they'll report when considering compaction/melting etc... but SSS and I are quite close and we both measured right on 2 about 15-20 min ago.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Just a hair over 2 in Maple Grove... just heard thunder again, but tiny tiny flakes


----------



## qualitycut

I have about 1.5, also anyone else notice its shows people's locations on here now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Im sure there is at leas 2 at airpprt. Roads suck. Traffic jam on minnehaha parkway. What the hell


----------



## SSS Inc.

Lightning!!!!!


----------



## justinsp

Wow. That was a bright flash of lightning. Snowing hard in golden valley. 2.75 inches so far


----------



## mnlefty

qualitycut;1631404 said:


> I have about 1.5, *also anyone else notice its shows people's locations on here now.*


You mean the Location section in the upper right of the posts? I've always been able to see that. It doesn't show that on the mobile version when I'm on my phone... wish it would.


----------



## qualitycut

I Know it shows up a computer but starting last night I can on my phone.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1631412 said:


> I Know it shows up a computer but starting last night I can on my phone.


I can't on my phone


----------



## qualitycut

Looks like its going be out if here soon


----------



## andersman02

Just did 1 lot just before openning, be careful this stuff is heavy


----------



## mnglocker

I've got 3+ in Delano 55328 and it's coming down fast. In Navarre is rate is over 2" per hour. 

I'm hitting the shower and racing to the shop for the plow and blower. FML.


----------



## Camden

We are getting bombed right now. At least 3" so far but it's snowing incredibly hard. If this keeps up we'll have a foot by noon.


----------



## mnglocker

Go home Mother Nature, you're drunk.


----------



## PremierL&L

had at least three or four inches and Eden Prairie talk to my brother he said at least that in Plymouth


----------



## qualitycut

Going to head out at 10-11 maybe 2.5-3 inches here


----------



## BossPlow614

At least 4"-5" in ramsey & still coming down hard. Had a resi client that lives up near Andover saying not to come because it'll melt this wknd, have fun with that!!


----------



## mnlefty

Dead on 3" here and it's done, at least for awhile. Gonna go fuel up the Toolcat and see what happens on my own driveway... not encouraged about the prospects of this stuff going through the blower, blower might be an inefficient plow today.


----------



## mnglocker

7-8" in Delano now. Guys, don't drag your ass. Just start now. You won't be able to keep up with this.


----------



## qualitycut

Im at 2 inches now and its really letting up not sure what I'm gonna do.


----------



## Janko78

4"+ in New Brighton- 694/Long Lake Rd. starting to slow down a bit. This **** is heavy!!!


----------



## OC&D

Light snow and about 2.5" in W St. Paul. Anyone have any totals for Maplewood/NSP area?


----------



## PremierL&L

Headed towards maplewood now but i would say three inches its melting


----------



## Janko78

What are they saying for tonight?


----------



## PremierL&L

Make that two in Maplewood it disappearing!


----------



## OC&D

PremierL&L;1631452 said:


> Headed towards maplewood now but i would say three inches its melting


No! I need to plow it before it melts!


----------



## qualitycut

Yea its melting quick there is less than 2in here in inver grove not sure if I'm going to do my resis
It's one of those if ya do people will complain and if ya don't they will complain.


----------



## justinsp

Not melting in Plymouth. Solid 4" HEAVY!!!!!!


----------



## skorum03

Had maybe 2 inches in Hudson, WI this morning. Bottom half inch was all slush. By about 9:30 this morning it was beginning to melt. We weren't even sure if we were going to half to plow tonight if that keeps up haha

YardBros Outdoors
www.yardbros.com


----------



## qualitycut

I ended up emailing everyone and half said plow. Maybe an in here now


----------



## Camden

We're at 7"...it all fell between 6:30 and noon.


----------



## SSS Inc.

NWS is really sticking to their forecast for tonight.

Snow. Low around 27. Northeast wind 10 to 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible. 

If that happens it should solidify the need to plow the ones we can't get into today. Everything that I have plowed is really wet so it would take a bit to stick I would think.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1631485 said:


> NWS is really sticking to their forecast for tonight.
> 
> Snow. Low around 27. Northeast wind 10 to 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible.
> 
> If that happens it should solidify the need to plow the ones we can't get into today. Everything that I have plowed is really wet so it would take a bit to stick I would think.


I keep waiting for the change. We have properties we want to do a full plow on, bit if it snows two more inches tonight, I'll just wait.

Looks like we'll have to wait for 4 pm NWS shift change.

I also need LASIK. Something is screwed up looking backwards to my right. Backed into my third car today. Never saw this one either.;


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1631486 said:


> I also need LASIK. Something is screwed up looking backwards to my right. Backed into my third car today. Never saw this one either.;


Wow! Are you sure it isn't just a case of needing to slow down? It always sounds like you've got a pretty full plate and maybe you're just in too much of a hurry.

Good luck getting that figured out, if I hit 3 cars in one day I would quit plowing.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1631491 said:


> Wow! Are you sure it isn't just a case of needing to slow down? It always sounds like you've got a pretty full plate and maybe you're just in too much of a hurry.
> 
> Good luck getting that figured out, if I hit 3 cars in one day I would quit plowing.


I was thinking the same thing. That's a lot of accidents.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

No, not 3 in one day. Third one this year.

I've been trying to figure out if it's my glasses.

You know how you look out a window at an angle and there's a blind spot?

This one I just grazed the front license plate bracket and tore a piece of chrome trim off. Hit it with the side of my tire.

Trying to figure out if it's the truck, if I'm not used to blinds spots. 2011 but we didn't have much snow last year.

It's to the point it's quite concerning.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Maybe its because its a dodge lol. It could be glasses if the frame of them is causing an added blind spot.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1631496 said:


> No, not 3 in one day. Third one this year.
> 
> I've been trying to figure out if it's my glasses.


That's much better. Three in a day would be crazy. Its one thing to miss judge distance its another thing to simply not see anything at all. BTW, My wife loves her lasik. Just got it done a couple months back. Money well spent and its guaranteed for life, well as long as the Whiting clinic is around anyway.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS updated my future totals. Now are they not only sticking with 1-3 for tonight, they've added 1-2" for tomorrow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You gotta be f'n me....

AREA FORECAST DISCUSSION
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE TWIN CITIES/CHANHASSEN MN
306 PM CDT THU APR 11 2013

.SHORT TERM...(THIS EVENING THROUGH FRIDAY)
ISSUED AT 245 PM CDT THU APR 11 2013

A MID LEVEL LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM IS NEAR THE NE/IA BORDER AT MID
AFTERNOON. THIS FEATURE WILL BE MOVING SLOWLY NORTHEAST ACROSS IA
TONIGHT AND SOUTHERN WI ON FRIDAY. THIS PLACES A GOOD PORTION OF
OUR CWA IN THE DEFORMATION ZONE ALONG WITH DECENT FORCING FOR
EASTERN MN AND WEST CENTRAL WI. UPGLIDE AND ADIABATIC OMEGA ARE
ALSO EVIDENT ON THE GFS 295K THETA SURFACE. DECISION EARLY THIS
AFTERNOON WAS TO CANCEL THE WINTER STORM WARNING AND REPLACE IT
WITH A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY THROUGH THE MID EVENING HOURS
ACROSS WESTERN AND SOUTHERN MN AND THROUGH THE NIGHT AND FRIDAY
MORNING FOR EASTERN MN AND WEST CENTRAL WI. CLOUD ICE WILL SLOWLY
INCREASE OVER THE AREA THIS EVENING...BUT IN THE MEAN TIME THERE
WILL BE DRIZZLE AND FREEZING DRIZZLE. AS THE ICE INCREASES THIS
EVENING A LIGHT SNOW IS EXPECTED TO DEVELOP WITH THE MOST
CONCENTRATED ACCUMULATION FROM THE TWIN CITIES METROPOLITAN AREA
TO ALBERT LEA ON ACROSS WEST CENTRAL WI. THESE AREAS SHOULD SEE
AROUND 2 INCHES OF ACCUMULATION OVERNIGHT WITH ANOTHER INCH OR SO
ON FRIDAY. WESTERN AREAS OF MN MORE IN LINE FOR UP TO AN INCH
TONIGHT AND A HALF INCH ON FRIDAY. TEMPERATURES WILL REMAIN BELOW
NORMAL WITH HIGHS TOMORROW SOME 15 DEGREES BELOW NORMAL WITH LOWS
TONIGHT SOME 5 DEGREES.

.LONG TERM...(FRIDAY NIGHT THROUGH THURSDAY)
ISSUED AT 245 PM CDT THU APR 11 2013

LITTLE IMPROVEMENT IN THE WEATHER PATTERN FOR THE WEEKEND AND NEXT
WEEK AS A COOL/COLD AND WET WEATHER PATTERN PREVAIL. THERE ARE TWO
MAIN WEATHER SYSTEMS FOR NEXT WEEK. THE FIRST IS A LOW PRESSURE
SYSTEM AND WARM FRONT MOVING IN SATURDAY NIGHT AND SUNDAY. THIS
WILL LIKELY BRING A WINTRY MIX TO MUCH OF THE REGION SATURDAY
NIGHT AND EARLY SUNDAY WITH SEVERAL INCHES OF SNOW ACROSS CENTRAL
MN LIKELY AS WELL. A COLD FRONT WILL SWEEP THROUGH ACROSS THE AREA
SUNDAY AFTERNOON AND NIGHT WITH A SURGE OF COLD CANADIAN AIR FOR
THE EARLY PART OF NEXT WEEK.

FROM MID TO LATE WEEK...THERE MAY BE MORE ACCUMULATING SNOW FOR
THE REGION. THE GFS HAS THE MID LEVEL LOW PASSING ACROSS IA WHILE
THE GFS IS ACROSS SOUTHERN MN. BOTH ARE SHOWING QUITE A BIT OF
SNOW...WITH THE GFS MORE FOR THE SE HALF OF MN WITH THE ECMWF THE
NW HALF. HIGH CHANCE POPS REMAIN IN PLACE. THE TEMPERATURE PATTERN
FOR THE LONG TERM PERIOD REMAINS WELL BELOW NORMAL WITH DAILY HIGHS
AROUND 10 DEGREES BELOW NORMAL.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1631510 said:


> You gotta be f'n me....


What if it snows all the way through summer? If it snows next Friday can you plow me a path around downtown, I'll be doing one of those peddle pub things. Not looking forward to it, although it would be funny because everyone will be freezing. I probably won't care though.


----------



## OC&D

What a pleasant winter we're having this spring!

It misting now. Lovely.


----------



## qualitycut

All I know is the calls for summer work has been slow for me we need some warm weather.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Barlow says flurries overnight, except for the wild card down in IA, but 1" at the most with flurries tomorrow.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1631523 said:


> All I know is the calls for summer work has been slow for me we need some warm weather.


Busy down here. Multiple calls daily


----------



## SSS Inc.

So 4,5,11 all say little to no accumulation but NWS has 1-3. What to do, hmm.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If Ian says flurries we are leaving immediately.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1631536 said:


> If Ian says flurries we are leaving immediately.


I'm thinking the same thing except I can't get into half of whats left on my list until 7:30. Of course I'm not sure if there's anything left on my jobs anyways. We got quite a bit less in my area I think. Kind of a break from the rest of the winter.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ian say a couple inches. Now what the heck do I do.  Ian says "1-2 maybe 1-3" overnight"


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1631530 said:


> Busy down here. Multiple calls daily


We have some things lined up but its just not like it should be this time of year.


----------



## Janko78

So, 1-2" possibly tonight? Oh well, most of it will melt on contact with this wet pavement. We're heading back out at 8-8:30 to clean up a few properties and salt.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1631539 said:


> I'm thinking the same thing except I can't get into half of whats left on my list until 7:30. Of course I'm not sure if there's anything left on my jobs anyways. We got quite a bit less in my area I think. Kind of a break from the rest of the winter.


We have banks that close at 6.

I think I'm going to wait until 7ish and see what the radar shows.


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;1631541 said:


> We have some things lined up but its just not like it should be this time of year.


2 wks you will be getting the calls you normally had last wk and they want it done tomorrow.


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1631540 said:


> Ian say a couple inches. Now what the heck do I do. Ian says "1-2 maybe 1-3" overnight"


What time will it all happen?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1631541 said:


> We have some things lined up but its just not like it should be this time of year.


Agree. I think its hard for anyone to get excited for summer stuff when its winter like weather. I'm sure once this pattern breaks in ten days(I hope) the phone will be ringing off the hook and people will want everything done right away.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

F it. I'm heading out.

I'm with Janko. If it's 1" from now until 8-9 pm, it's going to melt.

If it's more..... f it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

EmJayDub;1631545 said:


> What time will it all happen?


What time will what happen? Just kidding. I'm not sure. So far we have channel 9 and NWS saying 1-2,3. Then we have 4,5,11 saying flurries. Here is the problem, the last run of the NAM and GFS models have 2" at the airport. I would probably side with NWS, Ian, and the models.

Maybe 8 tonight to about 9 a.m. based on the two models above


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1631553 said:


> What time will what happen? Just kidding. I'm not sure. So far we have channel 9 and NWS saying 1-2,3. Then we have 4,5,11 saying flurries. Here is the problem, the last run of the NAM and GFS models have 2" at the airport. I would probably side with NWS, Ian, and the models.
> 
> * Maybe 8 tonight to about 9 a.m. based on the two models above*


Hell of a time range, sounds like the cable/satellite tv installers :laughing: 
Ill side with NWS but they aren't showing a time of when it'll happen.


----------



## Janko78

F- it is my motto tonight!! Just scrap up where the cars were and make everything look pretty and salt the piss out of it and call it good! I mean come on I gotta get home to watch the Masters I DVR'd!!! Lol


----------



## Janko78

Lwnmwrman22- watch out for cars,trucks, trains, planes, deer and small children!! Lol totally kidding-LASIK is the way to go!!Oh ya and GO Wild tonight! They desperately need a win.


----------



## SSS Inc.

EmJayDub;1631556 said:


> Hell of a time range, sounds like the cable/satellite tv installers :laughing:
> Ill side with NWS but they aren't showing a time of when it'll happen.


C'mon now, cut me some slack. If it happens it won't be heavy so that would be the time frame for the *whole duration* not just a start time. That seems reasonable to me. If we operated with time frames like the cable, phone etc. we'd be out of business.

Damn the models, I'm going out at 7:30.

Now wait a minute. Dave Dahl is teasing with "if the stuff in Iowa continues to head this way we may see more significant accumulation"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You're saying 11 hours for 2"??

It's coming down good up in Wyoming, but just keeps melting.

I might be shooting myself in the foot, but 1" of fluff will disappear tomorrow.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

We got about 1/4" in the last hour. Its melting on contact as its 36 degrees


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1631565 said:


> You're saying 11 hours for 2"??
> 
> It's coming down good up in Wyoming, but just keeps melting.
> 
> I might be shooting myself in the foot, but 1" of fluff will disappear tomorrow.


Give or take 3 hours.:waving: I haven't invested much time in this so stop criticizing my info. :crying: Maybe its 1.9" in 4 hours and 0.1" in 7. I'm not sure but they show a couple inches by morning. It looks to start in earnest by around 8. I'm still going out early.

Edit: From the recent weather story. "Light snow and drizzle will linger around tonight and tomorrow, but little additional accumulation is expected." FYI: I'm going to argue both sides of the forecast now for the rest of the night. Radar does look more interesting all of a sudden.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I saw the radar. I didn't like it.

The areas where the cars were this morning are just about melted down.

My goal tonight is to get all of the slush off.

If people come to work tomorrow to 1" of flat snow on the parking lot, I'm okay with that.


----------



## OC&D

I've got about 1 ton of salt in the back of my truck I sure would like to use up. I'm not sure it's going to happen, so if anyone wants to pay me for the salt, I'll spread it for free if I don't use it tonight.

It's Northern's treated bulk stuff. I'd come and spread it for $100(about the cost of the salt) as long as it's within 10 miles or so of St. Paul. It's dry as I've got a tonneau cover.


----------



## Polarismalibu

It's sticking on my driveway

Oh and the wild are down already


----------



## BossPlow614

With the low temps dropping below freezing tonight, we'll definitely get more accumulation if it snows steady.


----------



## mnlefty

Janko78;1631560 said:


> F- it is my motto tonight!!


I'm with you there... I just made the last run on me resis... they scraped nice and the skim melted off quick. If whatever falls tonight doesn't melt on contact I frankly don't care.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Its snowing like a mad again in Shakopee.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1631579 said:


> It's sticking on my driveway
> 
> Oh and the wild are down already


You're just full of good news Tim...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS has less than an inch now.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1631590 said:


> NWS has less than an inch now.


Same here now... just may be game on


----------



## SnowGuy73

Weather channel is back up to 1-2" over night. 
Still snowing here, hard and adding up quick!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1631594 said:


> Weather channel is back up to 1-2" over night.
> Still snowing here, hard and adding up quick!


Everything looks to be spinning west right over you in Shakopee. You should be in it for a while.

The question is will that shift north.


----------



## Janko78

Nws has updated my area to under 1" possible. I like that... Must have hit my email about my F-it motto tonight! Lol light drizzle in Maple Grove currently.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1631595 said:


> Everything looks to be spinning west right over you in Shakopee. You should be in it for a while.
> 
> The question is will that shift north.


Hopefully it just dries up. I was just about to head back out!


----------



## Janko78

On side note.. Twins should have great baseball weather this weekend! Lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just plowed a larger industrial property in Forest Lake that wasn't touched until now.

The areas in the open were/are still black. The shaded areas still had snow and the snow is turning the parking lot white again in those areas.


----------



## Deershack

I finished spreading the last 2 tons of salt I had about noon. Had 1 site left and they said not to bother. Sure is different from last year when I wasted about a ton on a couple of dirt roads to get rid of it. Used the last 1/4 ton of salt/sand on some holes in the yard last week. If temps follow what the predict, I can wash the trucks out and down and wait till after the surgery to think about skid work.


----------



## SSS Inc.

[QUIET=LwnmwrMan22;1631601]Just plowed a larger industrial property in Forest Lake that wasn't touched until now.

The areas in the open were/are still black. The shaded areas still had snow and the snow is turning the parking lot white again in those areas.[/QUOTE]

Snowing pretty good in s mpls. Same thing for me, untouched lot turning white again


----------



## TKLAWN

Wow i had a riot reading all the pages you guys burned through today. If it snows tonight F- IT.:laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Anyone check the radar lately. I have not but im starting to question my decision to go.


----------



## Camden

OC&D;1631574 said:


> I've got about 1 ton of salt in the back of my truck I sure would like to use up. I'm not sure it's going to happen, so if anyone wants to pay me for the salt, I'll spread it for free if I don't use it tonight.
> 
> It's Northern's treated bulk stuff. I'd come and spread it for $100(about the cost of the salt) as long as it's within *100 miles* or so of St. Paul. It's dry as I've got a tonneau cover.


Sounds like a plan. Give me a call when you get into town :waving:


----------



## TKLAWN

Sounds like I had more than most everyone else around 6in. Pushed like 12.


----------



## Camden

Hey guys I just figured something out. If you watch the Wild in standard definition they don't look as bad Thumbs Up





:crying:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Radio is even better. With the sound down.


----------



## TKLAWN

Camden;1631620 said:


> Hey guys I just figured something out. If you watch the Wild in standard definition they don't look as bad Thumbs Up
> 
> :crying:


Does half our team still end up getting hurt?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1631617 said:


> Anyone check the radar lately. I have not but im starting to question my decision to go.


Getting bigger, not really moving.

We are waiting until 02:00.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Noooooooooooooo! Should have ignored 4&5&11


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ian just said another 1-2" tonight and tomorrow. We will be in the snow for the next 12 hours or so.... Something like that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Barlow says an inch over the next 12 hours.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You south guys can keep it tonight. F it.


----------



## BossPlow614

I say bring it, if it's gonna be cold and crappy, it might as well snow so there's something to do & bring in revenue.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1631643 said:


> You south guys can keep it tonight. F it.


Looks like my shop is getting hammered. Wouldn't be surprised if there is a skinny little line of 3"+. BTW LwnmwrMan, based on the above posts my 11 hour time frame doesn't look so crazy now does it.wesport

I'm all done here, time for a couple .


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I wasn't calling you out earlier, I hadn't had a chance to look at the weather for a while, so I didn't know if you meant there was going to be a burst at 8, then another tomorrow morning, or exactly what.

I agree though, that you guys on the south side will see another 2-3".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We got about 4 more hours (mostly drive time) and everything will be cleaned up.

I'll sleep in my truck and rack up my post count waiting for day break after that.


----------



## Advantage

Nothing like snow + 50 mph winds! This crap sucks. 3-5" more on the way here. Hopefully the winds let up a bit.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1631654 said:


> I wasn't calling you out earlier, I hadn't had a chance to look at the weather for a while, so I didn't know if you meant there was going to be a burst at 8, then another tomorrow morning, or exactly what.
> 
> I agree though, that you guys on the south side will see another 2-3".


Trust me I know. Just kidding around, thats pretty much all I do all day.
Except when I got into an argument with a lazy ass mail man at a small church of all places this afternoon.:realmad:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Guarantee even on the north side we get over an inch tonight. Luckily it's still melting off.

I plow a Famous Dave's across the street from one of the McD's I was doing this winter. 

Their lot looks like they didn't pay the plow guy (which they didn't )


----------



## TKLAWN

Does anyone want in on a price break to order sod.PREMEIR and I are going need some . Little soft today.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1631659 said:


> Guarantee even on the north side we get over an inch tonight. *Luckily it's still melting off*.
> 
> I plow a Famous Dave's across the street from one of the McD's I was doing this winter.
> 
> Their lot looks like they didn't pay the plow guy (which they didn't )


Exactly, along 694 at least it appears to have slowed to a rate that burns it off...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Less than an inch my ass.....


----------



## BossPlow614

Where you at & how much snow?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1631659 said:


> Guarantee even on the north side we get over an inch tonight. Luckily it's still melting off.
> 
> I plow a Famous Dave's across the street from one of the McD's I was doing this winter.
> 
> Their lot looks like they didn't pay the plow guy (which they didn't )


The McDonald's I do didn't get touched all day. I guess the guy that dose it for them during the day didn't want to take his plow back out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

EmJayDub;1631683 said:


> Where you at & how much snow?


WBL at a town home that was plowed curb to curb at 3 pm. 1.25"

Looks like another hour +/- of snow then dry air moves back in.


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1631619 said:


> Sounds like I had more than most everyone else around 6in. Pushed like 12.


I guess we have 8" at the house that I have not touched yet.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1631686 said:


> The McDonald's I do didn't get touched all day. I guess the guy that dose it for them during the day didn't want to take his plow back out.


Mine had a ring plowed, drive through was plowed out.


----------



## plowingkid35

Lightened up a lot out west here maybe 1/2-3/4" (Dassel Cokato) still hauling snow..,,


----------



## Janko78

So much for my "Forget-it" motto!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Dare I say it, but it looks like the dry air is starting to win... you guys starting at 2am made the right call


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1631700 said:


> Dare I say it, but it looks like the dry air is starting to win... you guys starting at 2am made the right call


I agree....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Which one of you has a sub driving a mid'00 Chevy with a Boss straight blade??

They're at the Vu.


----------



## PremierL&L

LwnmwrMan22;1631706 said:


> Which one of you has a sub driving a mid'00 Chevy with a Boss straight blade??
> 
> They're at the Vu.


Nothing productive in there. How much they got down town?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

PremierL&L;1631707 said:


> Nothing productive in there. How much they got down town?


Couldn't really tell. We were just after sidewalks. It wasn't much.


----------



## PremierL&L

Sounds good


----------



## djagusch

Mn lefty or sss how much new snow do you have?


----------



## PremierL&L

have a sloppy inch down in eden Prairie


----------



## mnlefty

djagusch;1631715 said:


> Mn lefty or sss how much new snow do you have?


Didn't measure but I'd guess around 1/2"... certainly don't have a full inch.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1631665 said:


> Does anyone want in on a price break to order sod.PREMEIR and I are going need some . Little soft today.


I have some for you, fresh cut yesterday, atleast a pallet worth, no charge!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1631730 said:


> I have some for you, fresh cut yesterday, atleast a pallet worth, no charge!


Just have to dig through the snow piles to find it!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have some from last December. It's been frozen to keep in the freshness!!

I think now that it looks like the sun will be visible, I'm going to go home.

Got 1/2 of my town home done with the 1.25 from last night, gonna finish that and call it good on the other two.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Million dollar idea....

Backstop.

A metal cage custom fit for your vehicle that slips into the receiver hitch.

Braces at the top that slip into your stake pocket. Wrap it around your bumper up the back of the tailgate. 

Put a hinge at the hitch so if you need to get into the tailgate, you pull a pin and it either swings aside or drops to the ground.

I'm sure I'm not the only one that's taken out a bumper, tail light, or 3 cars in one season.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1631767 said:


> Million dollar idea....
> 
> Backstop.
> 
> A metal cage custom fit for your vehicle that slips into the receiver hitch.
> 
> Braces at the top that slip into your stake pocket. Wrap it around your bumper up the back of the tailgate.
> 
> Put a hinge at the hitch so if you need to get into the tailgate, you pull a pin and it either swings aside or drops to the ground.
> 
> I'm sure I'm not the only one that's taken out a bumper, tail light, or 3 cars in one season.


Add a bent hitch to your damage list if you made that contraption.


----------



## OC&D

Well I'm glad I got up when I did. I set out at about 4:30. Most of my picky lots had no more than 3/4" and that was just in spots here and there. I ended up plowing a little and spreading the salt I thought I wouldn't need.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1631769 said:


> Add a bent hitch to your damage list if you made that contraption.


Okay, then a bar that slips into the receiver hitch that's surrounded by a Tempurpedic mattress. Then I could back into a glass of wine and not spill my Diet Dr. Pepper.


----------



## PremierL&L

LwnmwrMan22;1631773 said:


> Okay, then a bar that slips into the receiver hitch that's surrounded by a Tempurpedic mattress. Then I could back into a glass of wine and not spill my Diet Dr. Pepper.


Now that i would buy!


----------



## OC&D

NWS has more good news over the next week or so. Winter is here to stay!


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1631773 said:


> Okay, then a bar that slips into the receiver hitch that's surrounded by a Tempurpedic mattress. Then I could back into a glass of wine and not spill my Diet Dr. Pepper.


there is the problem.


----------



## qualitycut

Nws has 1-3 on Sunday and 45 for the high next week. I mean come on.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1631844 said:


> Nws has 1-3 on Sunday and 45 for the high next week. I mean come on.


Now it shows 2-4 for me


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1631767 said:


> Million dollar idea....
> 
> Backstop.
> 
> A metal cage custom fit for your vehicle that slips into the receiver hitch.
> 
> Braces at the top that slip into your stake pocket. Wrap it around your bumper up the back of the tailgate.
> 
> Put a hinge at the hitch so if you need to get into the tailgate, you pull a pin and it either swings aside or drops to the ground.
> 
> I'm sure I'm not the only one that's taken out a bumper, tail light, or 3 cars in one season.


My bumper looks sad this year... and that was just from backing into a couple frozen piles... its almost embarrassing...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1631850 said:


> Now it shows 2-4 for me


Me too (go figure) W...T...F...!


----------



## Janko78

Me too! 2-4" with a High of 44??? I say F it! Let it melt


----------



## OC&D

Janko78;1631859 said:


> Me too! 2-4" with a High of 44??? I say F it! Let it melt


Yeah? How did that work out this last time?


----------



## cbservicesllc

OC&D;1631860 said:


> Yeah? How did that work out this last time?


Hahaha! I was sitting right next to him at midnight when it came down like hell... Not well!


----------



## Janko78

Yes, BUT the whole time i was thinking to myself F &^K this **** I'm over it!! I'm over this snow in April too! It's Fuc&ing with my hardscape installs and my mental stability and patience! 

But, hey I'm taking my kid to the Super cross this weekend! :yow!:


----------



## Janko78

I figure but dinner time tonight we'll be included in the winter storm watch and our totals will be in the 6-9" range. LOL we're only a couple counties away at this point! On a side note i did mange to take out a Fire lane sign at one of my properties this morning with my plow at like 3am! At least it wasn't a parked car! LOL


----------



## Green Grass

Well it's starting to snow.


----------



## mnglocker

I'm not going unless we get another 6 inches.


----------



## Janko78

Barlow said maybe a coating to 1" by Sunday am but won't even notice it as it turns to rain later Sunday am. He also said Wed system is going south and should miss us,


----------



## Polarismalibu

Janko78;1631900 said:


> Barlow said maybe a coating to 1" by Sunday am but won't even notice it as it turns to rain later Sunday am. He also said Wed system is going south and should miss us,


That's kinda disappointing. I was hoping for 2 or 3 more four to six inch storms


----------



## Janko78

Not Funny Tim!! Lol


----------



## qualitycut

Going south so that means its going to hit us right on kind of like when they say we are going to get it and it shifts. I sure hope they are right though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just woke up. Read here and NWS. I'm going back to bed. Although I'm not sure. When I wake up, guarantee I'll be in the Winter Storm Watch.


----------



## SSS Inc.

This will be the third time I have said this but we're done plowing around the metro. Most of our liquid should fall as rain on Sunday, quite a bit of it too(.9"). Camden, keep your plow on. Everything has moved south on wed like mentioned. Pretty early to buy into it so I'll be curious to look at a few more runs of the models but I think we will be spared. 

Now it will snow.:waving:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1631924 said:


> This will be the third time I have said this but we're done plowing around the metro. Most of our liquid should fall as rain on Sunday, quite a bit of it too(.9"). Camden, keep your plow on. Everything has moved south on wed like mentioned. Pretty early to buy into it so I'll be curious to look at a few more runs of the models but I think we will be spared.
> 
> Now it will snow.:waving:


:waving:


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1631928 said:


> :waving:


:waving:

In about 6 months we'll be in the Snow Season again. Just thought you all would like to know.pumpkin:


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1631929 said:


> :waving:
> 
> In about 6 months we'll be in the Snow Season again. Just thought you all would like to know.pumpkin:


 Where have you been? *We're still in the snow season!* xysport


----------



## OC&D

Wait....what?!?!? From NWS:

Snow showers likely, mainly before 3am. Cloudy, with a low around 25. North northwest wind 5 to 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. Total nighttime snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible.

So much for a decent night's sleep.


----------



## BossPlow614

OC&D;1631935 said:


> Wait....what?!?!? From NWS:
> 
> Snow showers likely, mainly before 3am. Cloudy, with a low around 25. North northwest wind 5 to 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. Total nighttime snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible.
> 
> So much for a decent night's sleep.


 Champlin's forecast is that also. Good thing I'm exhausted right now so I can actually sleep. After getting company graphics installed on my truck this afternoon I took my plow off, I thought snow would be done.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1631935 said:


> Wait....what?!?!? From NWS:
> 
> Snow showers likely, mainly before 3am. Cloudy, with a low around 25. North northwest wind 5 to 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. Total nighttime snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible.
> 
> So much for a decent night's sleep.


Be happy you're at 1-2. They raised me to 1-3.


----------



## Polarismalibu

OC&D;1631935 said:


> Wait....what?!?!? From NWS:
> 
> Snow showers likely, mainly before 3am. Cloudy, with a low around 25. North northwest wind 5 to 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. Total nighttime snow accumulation of *1 to 2 flakes and a good nights sleep* possible
> 
> So much for a decent night's sleep.


There I fixed your typo


----------



## TKLAWN

Says around an inch for me. It's snowing pretty good. Oh goodie


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1631933 said:


> Where have you been? *We're still in the snow season!*


I don't know where I am anymore. The Doctor said take these and I did. 

I haven't read Pauls Blog but clearly this is because of Global Warming, oops I mean Climate Change.

Its going to take more than two inches for me to plow. Six inches and I may consider it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

We got about a half inch of snow in 15 minutes a little bit ago.... Seems to be melting though now that it stopped again.


----------



## PremierL&L

SnowGuy73;1631953 said:


> We got about a half inch of snow in 15 minutes a little bit ago.... Seems to be melting though now that it stopped again.


Come on stop that i might have to pit down my beer


----------



## cbservicesllc

EmJayDub;1631937 said:


> Champlin's forecast is that also. Good thing I'm exhausted right now so I can actually sleep. After getting company graphics installed on my truck this afternoon I took my plow off, I thought snow would be done.


Congrats! You're now a target for the DOT with the rest of us!


----------



## SnowGuy73

PremierL&L;1631955 said:


> Come on stop that i might have to pit down my beer


I had to do the same, sorry! Haha.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Pretty much everyone except NWS is either a flurry or less than an inch.

Anyone have anything different?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1631958 said:


> Pretty much everyone except NWS is either a flurry or less than an inch.
> 
> Anyone have anything different?


Not here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1631958 said:


> Pretty much everyone except NWS is either a flurry or less than an inch.
> 
> Anyone have anything different?


Same here, to Hell with it... Back to my blue mountains!


----------



## Janko78

NWS has me under 1" now WTF???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Janko78;1631964 said:


> NWS has me under 1" now WTF???


That's what they did last night too... then it snowed.

I just poked my head outside. I have light light flakes and I can see stars.

Like real stars, not stars from being dizzy from lack of sleep stars.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1631806 said:


> there is the problem.


Have you ever tried Diet Dr. Pepper?? Excellent IMO.

About 5 years ago I went on a diet for 8 months and lost 40 lbs. The biggest thing I did was stop drinking 2 gallons of sugar pop / day.

Now I can't stand sugar pop except Throwback Pepsi.


----------



## BossPlow614

I'm sure it won't snow, bought more salt and hooked up my plow again. But SSS did say the metro is done with snow, so maybe we will get the 2" accumulation!  like I said before, bring it, if its gonna be cold and sh!tty then it might as well snow so there's something to do & bring in revenue.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

cbservicesllc;1631956 said:


> Congrats! You're now a target for the DOT with the rest of us!


Sounds like trouble, welcome to the club. Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I was down to 1-2, now back to 1-3, mainly between 1 am and 3 am.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1631924 said:


> This will be the third time I have said this but we're done plowing around the metro. Most of our liquid should fall as rain on Sunday, quite a bit of it too(.9"). *Camden, keep your plow on*. Everything has moved south on wed like mentioned. Pretty early to buy into it so I'll be curious to look at a few more runs of the models but I think we will be spared.
> 
> Now it will snow.:waving:


I'm still ready to roll. NWS still has us getting 2" tonight. My guys are completely over this season but at least they're still giving me a solid effort. Nothing has gone wrong the last ~4 times we've been out which is a record this season. Hopefully it'll continue!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Don't get your hopes up Camden I think tonight is a bust


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Chisago City, where light blue has been on the radar since 7 pm, parking lots are still just wet.

Shaded areas are starting to turn white.

These include parking lots which hadn't been plowed yesterday morning which had 1/2" on them that melted down by yesterday afternoon.

Going to head to different spots towards downtown. I'm not really sure why though, it's not like I have anymore ice melt to spread even if I find some sidewalks to do.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Forest Lake, change over has begun. Most parking lots are 70% white, 30% black.

No depth, very light snow falling.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Lino Lakes area. Parking lots are white. Virtually no snow falling.

Radar looks clear from here south for my accounts. Gonna head home and hit up Double XP weekend for Black Ops 2.


----------



## ryde307

Just got called out to run salt at a couple sites. Can't people look out teh window and realize it's not frozen?

The last couple nights went ok for what it was. Had a drive motor go bad the 257 cat. Cat came and picked it up and dropped off a rental. 
One guy caught a manhole cover with a snow bucket and almost went through the glass in a skid. Happy he didnt get hurt. Bucket got twisted up but still usable.
On the last place needed one of the 2 stage blowers went down. It probably only has 10 hrs on it hope they warranty it.
Ready for summer.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Looks like the storm might be trying to come back our way on Wed. night. Now it looks like 4-5". I'm sure it will change in a few hours but that's what it is right now.


----------



## TKLAWN

^^^ so you are assuming we are not going to get much tonight and tomorrow?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Looks like all rain to me. Should.stay above freezing too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Tomorrow is done. Plow Thursday.


----------



## PremierL&L

Might as well snow screw spring


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;1631983 said:


> Don't get your hopes up Camden I think tonight is a bust


Yep, it was. It snowed lightly all night but I had enough deicing material down to take care of it. Sounds like tonight/tomorrow will be a different story.

What a winter!


----------



## SSS Inc.

For you. Not me. : )


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Anyone else not receiving email notifications from plow site?


----------



## BossPlow614

I'm not receiving the emails. 

So much for snow last night, time to unhook & unload and get ready to go to Supercross.  Pullin for all the MN boys to do work tonight!


----------



## PremierL&L

jimslawnsnow;1632027 said:


> Anyone else not receiving email notifications from plow site?


Yeah not coming or are way old when they do.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

OK. I thought maybe it was just me


----------



## grandview

I see Bismarck is going to be getting 8-12 tonight.


----------



## Camden

grandview;1632056 said:


> I see Bismarck is going to be getting 8-12 tonight.


Thanks for the heads up Thumbs Up Hopefully the good folks in the North Dakota thread are ready for it.


----------



## grandview

Camden;1632057 said:


> Thanks for the heads up Thumbs Up Hopefully the good folks in the North Dakota thread are ready for it.


Looks like you got some crap coming your way.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

Got Grandview up in here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I don't think the storm is heading south anymore for Wednesday/ Thursday.


----------



## TKLAWN

BOSS LAWN;1632064 said:


> Got Grandview up in here.


The living legend.


LwnmwrMan22;1632067 said:


> I don't think the storm is heading south anymore for Wednesday/ Thursday.


At this point, why not.


----------



## OC&D

BOSS LAWN;1632064 said:


> Got Grandview up in here.


How else would he accumulate over 11,000 posts!


----------



## Green Grass

BOSS LAWN;1632064 said:


> Got Grandview up in here.


doesn't snow there so he comes here to learn about the snow.


----------



## OC&D

No 50's in the forecast and most nights have lows in the 20's this week.

This is going to be one of those years where we have no real spring. It'll go from this right to 80-90 weather.


----------



## TKLAWN

we are in a winter weather advisory now too. Just sayin'.


----------



## djagusch

EmJayDub;1632029 said:


> I'm not receiving the emails.
> 
> So much for snow last night, time to unhook & unload and get ready to go to Supercross.  Pullin for all the MN boys to do work tonight!


Sec 129 row 7. Bright blue hoodie.


----------



## Green Grass

djagusch;1632088 said:


> Sec 129 row 7. Bright blue hoodie.


my couch black shirt


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1632089 said:


> my couch black shirt


My bed, sans boxer briefs.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

Moa Bloomington in traffic white pontiac


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1632091 said:


> My bed, sans boxer briefs.


Is that what you wore to menards?


----------



## grandview

Just watching over all you guys.


----------



## TKLAWN

grandview;1632099 said:


> Just watching over all you guys.


Appreciated sir. Next year all seasonals for mepayup


----------



## DeVries

OC&D;1632085 said:


> No 50's in the forecast and most nights have lows in the 20's this week.
> 
> This is going to be one of those years where we have no real spring. It'll go from this right to 80-90 weather.


Looks like we may the same thing. Got a pile of rain the last few days now Wednesday supposed to get lots more. I bet it's going to get hot all of a sudden and the crews won't get the cleanups and beds done in time before the grass starts to grow.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well the wild are off to a brilliant start


----------



## TKLAWN

Polarismalibu;1632103 said:


> Well the wild are off to a brilliant start


I'm boycotting due to bad play. I'm going to watch the boys drive around in circles tonight, it reminds me of plowing. Plus it puts me to sleep.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just made the third trip to Menards for today.

What was supposed to be a simple take down of the border and repaint the walls in the bathroom has now turned into a repaint the walls/ceiling, turn a recessed tp holder into a flush mount holder, take down the medicine cabinet in lieu of a mirror.

Today "we" decided "we" needed a new vanity light and new toilet.

Oh, and new blinds in the bathroom along with new ceiling fan and vent for the heat register.


----------



## Camden

Nice to see Stoner get beat up. I've been rooting for someone to do that to him ever since the Sharks game.

Wild up 1-0


----------



## Janko78

Lwnmwrman22- do you think there's enough time for you to still hit Bed,Bath and Beyond yet tonight? Lol

I'm helping my wife hang pictures after wasting ungodly amounts of time picking frames out at Pottery Barn! Beer me now please!!


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1632106 said:


> Just made the third trip to Menards for today.
> 
> What was supposed to be a simple take down of the border and repaint the walls in the bathroom has now turned into a repaint the walls/ceiling, turn a recessed tp holder into a flush mount holder, take down the medicine cabinet in lieu of a mirror.
> 
> Today "we" decided "we" needed a new vanity light and new toilet.
> 
> Oh, and new blinds in the bathroom along with new ceiling fan and vent for the heat register.


It is amazing how it is always "we" that deside.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Apparently, the light from Menards we picked up this afternoon doesn't quite have the right finish.

It's close, but the Home Depot one without a DOUBT will look better.

Hopefully they're open until 9.

I will say this.... with how clear it is right now, sure is hard to think we could have snow within 9 hours.


----------



## Deershack

I was going to head to up Red Lake tomorrow to move my MH from the campgrounds to the storage space I rent. Wanted to get it moved before the fishing opener and my surgery on the 29th. Called up there and was told they still have 2' on the ground and they got 4+" last night. No way I can move it now. Should be a lot of fun to move it after the 29th and before the opener. Some things just never work out the way you plan.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1632114 said:


> Apparently, the light from Menards we picked up this afternoon doesn't quite have the right finish.
> 
> It's close, but the Home Depot one without a DOUBT will look better.
> 
> Hopefully they're open until 9.
> 
> I will say this.... with how clear it is right now, sure is hard to think we could have snow within 9 hours.


Reading all these trips to menards, depot, bed bath and beyond is starting to make me think I have it pretty good. I somehow managed to make around 300 trips to Home Depot 3 winters ago *BY MYSELF* when I ripped the roof off my house and built up. The wife did go with me once only to push the extra cart when I was trying to max out a 10% off coupon they sent me. Made her push about 2000' of romex around. I must have good taste because she liked everything I picked out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

why does the snow in South Dakota look like it's coming straight to us instead of going NW?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1632129 said:


> why does the snow in South Dakota look like it's coming straight to us instead of going NW?


I think its developing on the East side, but the whole thing is moving Northwest.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well, got the light up. Apparently, Halogen lights give off a spot light effect in the bathroom, which blinds a person if they are trying to get light to put makeup on.

Soooooo... I hate to say it, but 1-3" tomorrow??? Please??


----------



## BossPlow614

If yall weren't there, yall missed out. I have no voice after cheering on Ryan Dungey!

This shot is from practice earlier in the evening.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Trying to think Spring and finish a proposal for a decent patio/retaining wall job...


----------



## Greenery

EmJayDub;1632140 said:


> If yall weren't there, yall missed out. I have no voice after cheering on Ryan Dungey!
> 
> This shot is from practice earlier in the evening.


That was a pretty awesome show he put on. You couldnt have asked for a better race.

Go Dungey!


----------



## BossPlow614

Absolutely!!! Can't wait to watch it on tv tmrw!


----------



## snowman55

anyone else out? debating salt or not. good coating of sleet in Fridley. noaa still says 1-2 I don't see it.


----------



## TKLAWN

It's pretty much just wet here. Radar looks done for a few hours,then it should be rain.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My dirt road is still dirt. Trying to get a list of one last trip to Menards / Home Depot today. I'm about through with this bathroom project before I call in outside help.

I don't mind doing it, I just don't have a ton of patience for when I have to do the little details over and over.


----------



## Polarismalibu

snowman55;1632151 said:


> anyone else out? debating salt or not. good coating of sleet in Fridley. noaa still says 1-2 I don't see it.


We salted some sidewalks this morning that's about it. I don't see the 1-2 there talking about. They said that the other night too and we got nothing.


----------



## ryde307

I salted a couple this morning but for the most part was clear.
Do any of you weather guys see us getting 1-2" today?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

With this long winter this thread may hit 1000 pages. We are at 799 now


----------



## cbservicesllc

Been snowing like hell for the last few hours in Maple Grove... sticking? That's another story... I see 1-2 inches on top of the snow that's already on the lawns...


----------



## SnowGuy73

We've had sleet all morning, it accumulated a little then melts and so on. I don't see this switching to rain still only 34 degrees here.


----------



## ryde307

Just started snowing pretty good here in chanhassen.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ok, I spoke to soon. Raining now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1632193 said:


> Been snowing like hell for the last few hours in Maple Grove... sticking? That's another story... I see 1-2 inches on top of the snow that's already on the lawns...


I'm going with this too.

Also, with the new coating, when you walk outside, it just feels cold, like winter cold. There's ZERO spring warmth in the air.

Good luck to all of you that were going to start cleanups around the 15th. 

I've already told my guys zero chance of them starting before May 1.

If we get 3-4+" on Wednesday/Thursday, that'll add a week.

I still have 7+" in my yard.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

snowing good now in bp, no accumulation.. except on the lawn.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1632202 said:


> I'm going with this too.
> 
> Also, with the new coating, when you walk outside, it just feels cold, like winter cold. There's ZERO spring warmth in the air.
> 
> Good luck to all of you that were going to start cleanups around the 15th.
> 
> *I've already told my guys zero chance of them starting before May 1.*
> 
> If we get 3-4+" on Wednesday/Thursday, that'll add a week.
> 
> I still have 7+" in my yard.


Same here... Not a lot of warm air in the forecast to melt this stuff and dry out the lawns...


----------



## Camden

Snowing at a good clip here in central MN.


----------



## djagusch

Wind picked up and snow has been falling really good the last 30 mins in St Croix Falls.


----------



## PTTP08

Janko78;1632109 said:


> Lwnmwrman22- do you think there's enough time for you to still hit Bed,Bath and Beyond yet tonight? Lol
> 
> I'm helping my wife hang pictures after wasting ungodly amounts of time picking frames out at Pottery Barn! Beer me now please!!


Feel your pain! ,brotherhood 2013 haha


----------



## SSS Inc.

Looks like the Twins game is postponed.:laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Rain snow line north of Stacy now.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1632210 said:


> Rain snow line north of Stacy now.


Drizzle/rain here now also.


----------



## OC&D

This weather is truly craptacular.

I'm wondering at this point if I need to get any salt, which then makes me wonder if Northern is even open, or if they even have any left. At this point I'm about ready to say F-it and pour a drink.

Edit: It just occurred to me that just a few days ago I was worried if I'd even get to use the ton I had in the back of the truck, and now I'm worried about being able to get more.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1632209 said:


> Looks like the Twins game is postponed.:laughing:


Yeah. How's that outdoor stadium working out now?


----------



## djagusch

This could be a icey mess tonight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I thought it was supposed to be sunny tomorrow, now the weather channel is showing snow showers.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm surprised that Nws hasn't extended the winter weather advisory again yet.


----------



## Deershack

WOW. 800 pages. Who would have thunk it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

djagusch;1632221 said:


> This could be a icey mess tonight.


It never got to 40 at my house today like they said it would. Its been hanging around 33. Not sure what that means for tonight. Forecasted low is 31 for me but we're not far from that already.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I think I'm focused on this bathroom project now to keep my mind off of the weather.

Starting to feel like I'm getting depressed and just want to throw in the towel.

Not so much death like, but real real close to really really saying f-it and see what happens for this summer.

It's 31 here, all of the trees are already coating in ice.

Just returned from Menards (not the last time, we're putting a new toilet in tomorrow now) and their parking lot was pretty icy.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1632227 said:


> I think I'm focused on this bathroom project now to keep my mind off of the weather.


....he says as he posts in the Minnesota _weather_ thread......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1632228 said:


> ....he says as he posts in the Minnesota _weather_ thread......


I sure don't see a Minnesota "BATHROOM" thread.... which, with a bunch of guys that work odd hours, eat bad and drink alot of beer... I'm not sure I would want one started either! 

Winter Weather Advisory
URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE TWIN CITIES/CHANHASSEN MN
253 PM CDT SUN APR 14 2013

...SNOW...SLEET AND FREEZING RAIN CONTINUES THIS EVENING...

.A WINTRY MIX OF SNOW...SLEET...AND FREEZING RAIN WILL CONTINUE.
THE WARM AIR IS HAVING A DIFFICULT TIME PROGRESSING NORTHWARD...SO
THIS WINTRY MIX WILL CONTINUE THIS EVENING. WESTERN WISCONSIN AND
EASTERN MINNESOTA WILL SEE MORE OF A FREEZING RAIN AND SLEET
THREAT...WHILE FURTHER WEST IN CENTRAL MINNESOTA AND WESTERN
MINNESOTA TWO TO 4 INCHES OF SNOW ACCUMULATION IS THE PRIMARY
THREAT.

Right now it's going through 7 pm. Unless the rain stops and the wind dries everything out, it'll be into tomorrow morning.


----------



## Deershack

Anyone out there have experience with slip and fall accidents? After I fell at Menards, they contacted me to say they had no responsibty and they would only pay 5K for medical. Since I had already had an ER visit, CAT and MIR scans and DOC. visits, I knew my bill would be more then that even without adding the surgery.

I contacted a well known lawyer and learned somthing interesting. If my fall had happened in the parking lot, they were not interested in taking the case. Since it happened at the entrance to the store, they would take it but at a higher then "normal" fee.

Apparently there is a history of juries in MN saying in effect that this is a snowy state and that people accept the inherent dangers of living here and walking on slippery surfaces and so they rarely find the owner of a property negligent if there is snow and/or ice in the lot that causes a fall. At or in the entrance to the store seems to be a different matter. 

If this is true, I wonder if the slip and fall part of the ins we all carry ( I presume) is higher for us then it is for say a southern state. If we are being charged a rate that presumes we have more expouser to slips but they in actuality are not having to pay on a larger number of falls, are we being overcharged?

Something to ask your agent about.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Man, all that snow in the Red River Valley... not what they need...


----------



## OC&D

Well for kicks I just checked a few lots in St. Paul. Wet with no accumulation of anything. I'm interested to see if it stays his way.


----------



## PTTP08

Any body salting lots or pre salting lots? Some customers asked for sidewalk salt I drove through all my lots and its all just wet. 35 in plymouth hopefully it dont freeze I think I might put the spreader on just in case. Boooooo. This **** can stop any time.


----------



## OC&D

No sense in pre-salting, it will all get washed away. It's raining pretty hard.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Speaking of Wednesday and Thursday......

Channel 5 and 9 say rain snow mix no accumulation, 11 says solid storm with solid accumulation. F"c& me!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So far NWS has 1" for Wednesday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1632252 said:


> So far NWS has 1" for Wednesday.


Hoping we don't get anything, well I will take rain I guess!


----------



## PTTP08

SnowGuy73;1632255 said:


> Hoping we don't get anything, well I will take rain I guess!


So will I... rain equals melting ice which means open water and that means putting boat in the water and that means fishing at voyagers up north. Yes! I havent gotten my boat out of storage boooo


----------



## BossPlow614

Nws has 1-2" for wed, bring it!! I'm officially on the snow bandwagon, at least for this week anyway


----------



## TKLAWN

The rain seems to have finally let up. Now so it drys up before it all turns to ice.


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1632259 said:


> The rain seems to have finally let up. Now so it drys up before it all turns to ice.


it's already getting slick out I have heard about 5 roll overs in wright county.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1632250 said:


> Speaking of Wednesday and Thursday......
> 
> Channel 5 and 9 say rain snow mix no accumulation, 11 says solid storm with solid accumulation. F"c& me!!


The last GFS model came in with around 5-6". They were at that mark for a few days but then backed off this morning but now they're back with 5-6". The NAM doesn't go far enough into the future so nothing from them until tomorrow. Not sure about the Euro model. Looking into it.

At least you guys don't have to peddle this thing around downtown on Friday when it 26 degrees.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1632262 said:


> The last GFS model came in with around 5-6". They were at that mark for a few days but then backed off this morning but now they're back with 5-6". The NAM doesn't go far enough into the future so nothing from them until tomorrow. Not sure about the Euro model. Looking into it.
> 
> At least you guys don't have to peddle this thing around downtown on Friday when it 26 degrees.


It will keep you warm that way. Rumor is if you are on the end you have to pedal harder.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1632263 said:


> It will keep you warm that way. Rumor is if you are on the end you have to pedal harder.


I'll take the middle. My wife has been convinced by her friends that her feet won't reach the peddles. She thinks she will be relaxing in the back. I'll strap some blocks to her feet if I have to.


----------



## BossPlow614

greenery;1632142 said:


> That was a pretty awesome show he put on. You couldnt have asked for a better race.
> 
> Go Dungey!


You know the crowd was loud when you can hardly hear the commentators announcing during the broadcast! I haven't watched the 250f's yet though, looking forward to seeing it, I had a lot of beers at that point of the night tho


----------



## PTTP08

So how many weather apps do we have on our phone and what are the best? I have 2 noa and channel 9 and the weather channel. They seem to work.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1632262 said:


> The last GFS model came in with around 5-6". They were at that mark for a few days but then backed off this morning but now they're back with 5-6". The NAM doesn't go far enough into the future so nothing from them until tomorrow. Not sure about the Euro model. Looking into it.
> 
> At least you guys don't have to peddle this thing around downtown on Friday when it 26 degrees.


Haha, nice. Looks like a good time, drink enough and you won't feel the cold.


----------



## ringahding1

PTTP08;1632248 said:


> Any body salting lots or pre salting lots? Some customers asked for sidewalk salt I drove through all my lots and its all just wet. 35 in plymouth hopefully it dont freeze I think I might put the spreader on just in case. Boooooo. This **** can stop any time.


Just loaded mine back up and tarped it....

Changing subject....In the 11 years I have owned my biz, first time I have been stolen from. One of my truck tool boxes was ripped off last Sunday Night....Northern Tool Diamond Plated...Granted i purchased it 7 years ago and removed all the tools before the 1st Flake flew, I am beside myself.


----------



## ryde307

Does anyone have some extra bulk salt they want to sell? Went through more than planned over the weekend and may need some more tonight.


----------



## ringahding1

PTTP08;1632269 said:


> So how many weather apps do we have on our phone and what are the best? I have 2 noa and channel 9 and the weather channel. They seem to work.


NWS --- That is it...


----------



## ringahding1

ryde307;1632273 said:


> Does anyone have some extra bulk salt they want to sell? Went through more than planned over the weekend and may need some more tonight.


I only have one pallet left....sry man


----------



## PTTP08

This has nothing to do with plowsite whats so ever. But I am on my chair my dog on my lap and we are watching water fowler with Matt Keller. Who on this sight is addicted to duck or goose hunting? Dog loves to pheasant hunt haha


----------



## SnowGuy73

PTTP08;1632277 said:


> This has nothing to do with plowsite whats so ever. But I am on my chair my dog on my lap and we are watching water fowler with Matt Keller. Who on this sight is addicted to duck or goose hunting? Dog loves to pheasant hunt haha


I got my dog next to me on the couch watching duck dynasty marathon.


----------



## PTTP08

Even better! Bought season 1 on dvd I gatta get out and get season 2 happy happy


----------



## PTTP08

Looking for a vbox a poly one preferable but a steel one would work for next seaon any body selling one? Pm me . I have a buyers tailgate one with all the bells and whistles I need to up grade and set up another truck.


----------



## ryde307

I might have one. Have a 2000 salt dogg don't remember model numbers. It was new last season and a back up this one.


----------



## PTTP08

ryde307;1632288 said:


> I might have one. Have a 2000 salt dogg don't remember model numbers. It was new last season and a back up this one.


Ooh I would be interested keep me posted or pm me details


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have 100 lbs of salt left.

I'm waiting for phone calls.

I'm trusting that the wind will dry everything out.

I don't have much choice.

****edit.... don't want to rack up too many posts and start looking like grandview

NWS tonight has my low (north of Forest Lake) at 35, but Minneapolis at 32.

Also, they have dropped me to less than 1/2" now for Wednesday, along with Minneapolis.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Its been done raining here for about an hour, stuff is slowly starting to dry up.


----------



## Drakeslayer

PTTP08;1632277 said:


> This has nothing to do with plowsite whats so ever. But I am on my chair my dog on my lap and we are watching water fowler with Matt Keller. Who on this sight is addicted to duck or goose hunting? Dog loves to pheasant hunt haha


I am wearing my Spoonaholic shirt right now. Wish I had got out snow goose hunting this spring but snow and messed up weather in South Dakota has kept me home.


----------



## PTTP08

Drakeslayer;1632308 said:


> I am wearing my Spoonaholic shirt right now. Wish I had got out snow goose hunting this spring but snow and messed up weather in South Dakota has kept me home.


Never been snow goose hunting I heard its a blast but they taste like ****. Dad went once we tried 5 ways to cook them we couldnt do the same with antelope ya cant cook the sage out it. We even used it for bear bait that season even the bears didnt eat lol


----------



## Camden

Goose meat is terrible tasting stuff. I had some in a soup once that was okay but it's not something I would ever eat again.


----------



## PTTP08

Camden;1632320 said:


> Goose meat is terrible tasting stuff. I had some in a soup once that was okay but it's not something I would ever eat again.


I make a mean canadian goose stew but that snow goose is yuck!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Goose jerky is not to bad


----------



## PTTP08

Polarismalibu;1632325 said:


> Goose jerky is not to bad


really I never tried it I think might that this week all wahs wanted to.


----------



## Drakeslayer

PTTP08;1632321 said:


> I make a mean canadian goose stew but that snow goose is yuck!


I always make them into sausage and give them away and tell people they are venison. Never eat them myself..... Just kill them.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Is anyone thinking on salting walks tonight?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Nope. Waiting for calls.


----------



## Advantage

Heading out now. Have about 4" but the wind is crazy. Before this storm we had 20" so far for the month!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Congrats??


----------



## cbservicesllc

Weird, warm air must have finally arrived, I'm at the warmest temp all day as of just before midnight...


----------



## OC&D

I'm going to wait for someone to squawk. I don't have any salt on hand and I'm not sure Northern is even open. Even if they are, I'm afraid I'll go and get it and then get stuck with it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So far 1 call. A customer that I bring bagged salt to, and they spread it, they need 10 more bags.

Gotta run to a buddies house once my kids are on the bus and dig into his supply.

BTW, it's a bit icy out.


----------



## BossPlow614

My properties were dry surprisingly. Even the south sides of buildings that were sheltered from the wind all night. Back to bed now.


----------



## Camden

Advantage;1632342 said:


> Heading out now. Have about 4" but the wind is crazy. Before this storm we had 20" so far for the month!!!


We broke double-digits for the month as well.

Today we started at 4:30 and three hours later we're wrapping up. Aside from a blown tire, things have been going well considering that the snow is like mashed potatoes.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hot off of the press from Novak... Even though he has been a little off lately, I figured I'd pass it along.


----------



## SnowGuy73

And NWS....


----------



## OC&D

NWS has me at less than 1/2" Wednesday and 1"-2" Wednesday night. We'll see.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1632371 said:


> NWS has me at less than 1/2" Wednesday and 1"-2" Wednesday night. We'll see.


I was trying to figure out what that light green is that most of the metro is in, I'm guessing > 1".


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1632374 said:


> I was trying to figure out what that light green is that most of the metro is in, I'm guessing > 1".


Yeah. It's not very clear, is it?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I would say Novak would have had "Moderate" in the exact same area this last weekend too.

His moderate says anticipate problems, which you could have said the same thing the last 2 days.

Doesn't mean we get snow though. I'll deal with another couple of days like we just had.

I also got the last 10 bags of ice melt at the John Deere Landscapes in Maplewood.

They have some calcium chloride and mag chloride left in bags if anyone gets in a bind.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1632377 said:


> Yeah. It's not very clear, is it?


Not really, at least its no like some of the "John Madden" ones that they post on Facebook!

Those ones are really confusing with the lines and everything else on there, looks like my 3 year old took it and ran a marker over it a few times.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1632382 said:


> I also got the last 10 bags of ice melt at the John Deere Landscapes in Maplewood.
> 
> They have some calcium chloride and mag chloride left in bags if anyone gets in a bind.


Fleetfarm softener salt for me, no need for me to get too fancy this time of year with these temps. Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1632388 said:


> Fleetfarm softener salt for me, no need for me to get too fancy this time of year with these temps. Thumbs Up


It is when it's sidewalks at an assisted living / memory care.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1632389 said:


> It is when it's sidewalks at an assisted living / memory care.


Ah, 10-4. Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

Gfs has 7-8"


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1632400 said:


> Gfs has 7-8"


Oh boy. And wasn't someone saying just a few days ago that it was all over now? Hmm. Who might that have been?


----------



## Advantage

LwnmwrMan22;1632345 said:


> Congrats??


No...........


----------



## Drakeslayer

Just picked up 8 ton of salt from US Salt. They probably only have 8 ton Left. Said they are going to bring in a few more truckloads.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1632400 said:


> Gfs has 7-8"


Remind me next October to keep a running total on how many times you post the GFS numbers 2-3-4 days in advance and then remind me 4-5-6 days after each time so I can make a spreadsheet on how much snow actually fell.


----------



## OC&D

Drakeslayer;1632416 said:


> Just picked up 8 ton of salt from US Salt. They probably only have 8 ton Left. Said they are going to bring in a few more truckloads.


That's what I was afraid of. I'll bet Northern is out too, or at least very close to it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Uncertainties exist for wed/thu and possibly fri as a storm system
begins to organize across the rockies and move east/northeast
slowly across the plains and upper midwest. The main chg to this
forecast package is the possibility of a much slower system as the
latest gem/ec/nam continue the slower ejection of the main upper
wave across the rockies. Sfc features almost remain the same with
a sfc front across the middle of the country wed morning...with an
inverted trough across the upper midwest/mid mississippi valley
region. This inverted trough will likely aid in the development of
the first wave of precipitation late tue/wed as moisture surges
northward. Depending upon how much convection develops along the
sfc front in the central u.s. Will depend on the qpf amts and
associated warmer air transported northward. The second wave of
precipitation will be associated with the main upper low which is
expected to move across the upper midwest friday. This part of the
system is very cool and will likely be snowfall vs. A mixture of
rain/snow or sleet. As with the previous system which is now
across northern mn...had a major impact on the overall duration.
Over the past week...the same models tried to eject this system
way too fast...and managed to hang around almost 3 days longer
than expected. Therefore...this system coming for mid week will
likely have a similar scenario with precipitation possibly lasting
through the early part of the weekend...or even longer.

Initially...critical temps abv the sfc will be cold enough for -sn
at the onset late tuesday night/wed morning. As with the previous
system...models were too warm and more snow developed further
south. In addition...convection to the south held off timing which
may be a factor for the beginning of this system. Will continue to
hold off until late tuesday night...with the best chance likely
wed aftn. Precipitation type remains very problematic...especially
if models are downplaying the colder air mass north of the
canadian border wed. Therefore... Will not deviate from the
current forecast with snow still likely northwest of a line from
redwood falls to mora. South and east of the twin cities remains
favorable for rain. Those communities in between remains the most
problematic and will continue the same trend of a mixture of
snow/rain.

One of the other stories is the current cips for this week/s
system. The top 15 analogs are showing another band of 4 to 8
inches of snow across sw to ne mn. This was very similar from the
system that occurred a week ago which displayed a band of heavy
snow across sw to ec mn. Another interesting fact is that the top
analog was april 28 1994 which is very late in the season for
significant snowfall. One of the interesting features from this
analog was the sfc ridge across southern canada which is nearly
the same with this weeks system. Temperature wise...the current
model is cooler than the april 28 system and stronger in terms of
the thermal gradient at 850 and 700h. Too early to tell...but
another storm event is becoming probable. No other chgs to the
forecast past this weekend as model are trying to modify the
overall upper pattern...possibly warmer past the 10 day period.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

^^^^^^^ have fun with that boys......


----------



## OC&D

You're always full of good news!


----------



## unit28

http://www.eas.slu.edu/CIPS/ANALOG/analog.php
Yep...have analog link too
Carry on.


----------



## OC&D

unit28;1632433 said:


> http://www.eas.slu.edu/CIPS/ANALOG/analog.php
> Yep...have analog link too
> Carry on.


It's great to see you post! Thumbs Up


----------



## Green Grass

unit28;1632433 said:


> http://www.eas.slu.edu/CIPS/ANALOG/analog.php
> Yep...have analog link too
> Carry on.


He is alive!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1632419 said:


> Remind me next October to keep a running total on how many times you post the GFS numbers 2-3-4 days in advance and then remind me 4-5-6 days after each time so I can make a spreadsheet on how much snow actually fell.


I just find the models interesting. Helps me stay on top of "possible" storms. They are rarely correct on totals to the inch but when they show some consistency they can give us a heads up on potential storms. If I didn't know where to look for this stuff I would find it interesting to know what could happen before the local news is willing to commit to a forecast.

For the record I'm going to keep a running total on how many times you ***** about your workload while at the same time willing to take on every project discussed on here.:waving:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

. Fine!!


----------



## OC&D

No one is ever happy, eh?


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1632447 said:


> For the record I'm going to keep a running total on how many times you ***** about your workload while at the same time willing to take on every project discussed on here.:waving:


That's a full time job itself.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1632462 said:


> That's a full time job itself.


Man, that is just uncalled for.

See if I ever sell you a brand new never used tailgate spreader again!!


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1632464 said:


> Man, that is just uncalled for.
> 
> See if I ever sell you a brand new never used tailgate spreader again!!


Now that you mention it, I am in the market for one


----------



## TKLAWN

I think the long winter season is getting to everyone.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1632482 said:


> I think the long winter season is getting to everyone.


I know I have been one crabby SOB. I should be making money almost everyday this month and its starting to wear on me. Not to mention being locked up in the house with the crap weather.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Screw you TK. Just kidding. 

Sorry, I spent nine hours in a classroom learning about Flagging, Load Securement and DOT Regulations only to come out and learn that some freakin' coward killed three innocent Americans and injured many more.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Well that wasn't a very positive post so I'll give it another try. Wild are up and so are the Twins.Thumbs Up And there is about 2,000 people at the baseball game tonight.payup


----------



## Polarismalibu

its about time they both turn it around and start playing good.


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;1632482 said:


> I think the long winter season is getting to everyone.


My wife and I were joking about this earlier today... my first full-time year doing this and we have a non-existent winter... second year a Spring that won't come... Could be a sign from a higher power that I should have kept that full-time firefighter job...


----------



## Camden

Good news: Wild are up 4-1

Bad news: I just woke my kids up after that last goal :crying:


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1632505 said:


> Good news: Wild are up 4-1
> 
> Bad news: I just woke my kids up after that last goal :crying:


hopefully they don't blow it


----------



## BossPlow614

What ch is the Wild game on?


----------



## cbservicesllc

EmJayDub;1632510 said:


> What ch is the Wild game on?


Was trying to figure that out too.. they won 4-3


----------



## Camden

EmJayDub;1632510 said:


> What ch is the Wild game on?


It was on Fox Sports North Plus.

http://www.foxsportsnorth.com/pages/fsnorth_plus

As said above, Wild won 4-3. Ben Hanowski from Little Falls scored his first NHL goal in his first game. Pretty good stuff.


----------



## scott3430

Twins win!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Toilet is in!!


----------



## OC&D

Camden;1632515 said:


> It was on Fox Sports North Plus.
> 
> http://www.foxsportsnorth.com/pages/fsnorth_plus
> 
> As said above, Wild won 4-3. Ben Hanowski from Little Falls scored his first NHL goal in his first game. Pretty good stuff.


Hanowski is going to be a player to watch in the coming seasons!

The Wild eeked it out. It was disappointing that they let Calgary catch up as much as they did though.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Wow, did anyone look at last nights GFS?? They must think it will be all snow. They had around 10". Yikes. Of course it could be wrong but we're only a few days away.


----------



## Janko78

All the locals seem to think it'll be mostly all rain/mix with snow staying north of metro.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Thats a pretty safe bet with rain. The line will be close to the metro so its worth watching especially Thu night.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We're down Wed night from 1-3, yesterday it was 1-2, now today it's little to no accumulation for Wed night.

I think we've already lost enough snow that it'll be able to warm up sooner.

Even those that were only predicting highs in the 40's for Sunday are now into the 50's.

At PD has a reason to use "slushy inches".

3 day outlook on StarTrib says "coating to an inch" for each timeframe they posted for, then storm total of "coating to an inch or two".

One of these days they should just keep going... "coating to an inch, or two, or three, or four, or five, or six, or seven, or eight, or nine, or ten, or eleven, or twelve, or thirteen"


----------



## mnlefty

There's some freaky weather happening at my shop in Savage right now... There's this weird blue in between some of the clouds and from time to time this bright light keeps appearing? Anybody know what's going on? I seem to recall something similar happening a week or two ago.


----------



## djagusch

Up here it got down to 31 degrees so melting happened most of the night. Guessing the cities melted all night long.


----------



## Green Grass

mnlefty;1632561 said:


> There's some freaky weather happening at my shop in Savage right now... There's this weird blue in between some of the clouds and from time to time this bright light keeps appearing? Anybody know what's going on? I seem to recall something similar happening a week or two ago.


I keep seeing the light.


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;1632565 said:


> I keep seeing the light.


New experience?:waving:


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1632568 said:


> New experience?:waving:


My wife always says for me to go towards the light.


----------



## Janko78

Does anyone really think we'll have to plow anything with this system? I'm thinking at best a couple salt runs maybe?


----------



## Janko78

On a side note....who comes up with these stupid names for winter storms? Yogi? Seriously Yogi?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm with SSS. The new target is Thursday night. Tomorrow night, not so much.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1632574 said:


> I'm with SSS. The new target is Thursday night. Tomorrow night, not so much.


So was the truck gone? Or did you buy it?


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1632574 said:


> I'm with SSS. The new target is Thursday night. Tomorrow night, not so much.


NWS has little to no accumulation for me Wednesday through Thursday, but they've got 1"-3" for Thursday night now.


----------



## Janko78

This Afternoon Partly sunny, with a high near 42. West northwest wind around 10 mph.
Tonight A 20 percent chance of snow after 4am. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 30. Northeast wind around 5 mph.
Wednesday Snow likely before 10am, then rain. High near 42. East northeast wind around 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. New snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible.
Wednesday Night Rain before 1am, then rain and snow. Low around 32. North wind 10 to 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. Little or no snow accumulation expected.
Thursday Rain likely. Cloudy, with a high near 40. North wind around 15 mph, with gusts as high as 25 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New precipitation amounts of less than a tenth of an inch possible.
Thursday Night Snow likely. Cloudy, with a low around 28. North wind around 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1632586 said:


> NWS has little to no accumulation for me Wednesday through Thursday, but they've got 1"-3" for Thursday night now.


AccuWeather saying the same.

There is some SERIOUS melting going on today.


----------



## qualitycut

So I go all winter with out smashing the truck up and stopped at my rents to grab their mail and the neighbor backs into my truck. Door, box and cab corner


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1632593 said:


> So I go all winter with out smashing the truck up and stopped at my rents to grab their mail and the neighbor backs into my truck. Door, box and cab corner


:realmad:

I'd be seriously pissed. Sorry to hear that.

I think the worst part about that crap is being without the truck for however long it takes to get fixed.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1632593 said:


> So I go all winter with out smashing the truck up and stopped at my rents to grab their mail and the neighbor backs into my truck. Door, box and cab corner


Dang! Sorry about your luck. Hopefully your insurance company will settle up with you quickly.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1632593 said:


> So I go all winter with out smashing the truck up and stopped at my rents to grab their mail and the neighbor backs into my truck. Door, box and cab corner


Time for a new Truck


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Stacy is up to 2-4" for Thursday night now.


----------



## Advantage

I'm hearing 4-8" way up here. Trying to get a bunch hauled tonight before it hits.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1632611 said:


> Stacy is up to 2-4" for Thursday night now.


Check your number for Friday too. 
This is mine in MPLS.

Thursday Night: Rain and snow, becoming all snow after 1am. Low around 29. Blustery, with a north wind 15 to 20 mph, with gusts as high as 25 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of *2 to 4 inches possible*.

Friday: Snow likely. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 38. Breezy, with a north northwest wind 15 to 20 mph, with gusts as high as 30 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of *2 to 4 inches possible*. Sounds like a beautiful day for a Bike Ride.

GFS has 10" in the last two or three runs.

THE MAIN CONCERN FOR SNOWFALL ACCUMULATION ARRIVES BY THURSDAY
EVENING AND LASTS THROUGH FRIDAY AS THE MID LEVEL LOW AND
DEFORMATION ZONE WORK NORTHEAST ACROSS THE CWA. CURRENT SNOW
RATIOS AND QPF YIELDS SOME 4 TO 7 INCHES OF SNOW ACROSS EAST
CENTRAL AND SOUTH CENTRAL MN AND WEST CENTRAL WI WITH ANOTHER 2 TO
4 INCHES TO THE WEST. *THE 6 TO 7 INCH AMOUNTS FORECAST FOR THURSDAY
NIGHT AND FRIDAY COVER THE THE TWIN CITIES* AND AREAS TO THE
NORTHEAST. A WINTER STORM WATCH MAY BE NEEDED SOON IF THIS TREND
HOLDS.


----------



## TKLAWN

What a bunch of garbage. When is that b:!:h Mother Nature going to let go. Nice name for a storm by the way Yogi. Bitter.


----------



## qualitycut

Well brought it in for a estimate 7 days!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1632631 said:


> Well brought it in for a estimate 7 days!!!


I would suggest not dropping it off tomorrow.

I took my '11 in today to get a front u-joint looked at, and they called and said they would get to it tomorrow.

I told them to definitely not tear anything apart without part in hand.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

this will be an interesting event this week payup


----------



## Janko78

Mother nature can kiss my ASS!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone work in Eden Prairie??

Famous Dave's just called looking for a snowplowing price, they are dumping their contractor.

I told them that store is out of my service area.

For those keeping score, KSTP app says up tp 9" Thursday night.


----------



## djagusch

New weather story says we are screwed for thurs night/fri. Most likely 6 plus it says.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I'll believe it when I see it. Its the middle of April, its not going to actually snow. A couple slushy inches maybe but more likely a few sloppy drops.


----------



## djagusch

SSS Inc.;1632654 said:


> I'll believe it when I see it. Its the middle of April, its not going to actually snow. A couple slushy inches maybe but more likely a few sloppy drops.


Did PD sign in as Sss?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1632632 said:


> I would suggest not dropping it off tomorrow.
> 
> I took my '11 in today to get a front u-joint looked at, and they called and said they would get to it tomorrow.
> 
> I told them to definitely not tear anything apart without part in hand.


Yea I'm not sure when I'm going to drop it off its my only truck so I'm hoping I can get a truck from my dads work when its in the shop. Going to another autobody shop tomorrow that is a little bigger to see what they say for a time frame.


----------



## SSS Inc.

djagusch;1632656 said:


> Did PD sign in as Sss?


No comment. 
I do have a new blog I'm working on tonight regarding the unusual severe weather we may see in May. Stay tuned. All that talk earlier in the day about the bright light in the sky will also be discussed.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Winter storm watch now.... F this!!!


----------



## PremierL&L

Might as well snow, no mowing til Memorial Day.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

Winter Storm Watch for Hennepin.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ian says 5"+, talked of SSS's graphs that say "unbelievable" amounts.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ken Barlow doesn't even have the cities' Watch posted.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ian just said rainy next week, anyone wanna take bets we will see snow next week too!?!?


----------



## Camden

Wild are playing a solid game. Edmonton's goal was a total fluke! And it's nice to see Stoner playing well for once. Hopefully this'll be the spark he needs to get going.

Edit: Right after I hit send the announcers commented on Stoner's play. Glad I'm not just seeing what I want to see.


----------



## Green Grass

Sat down with Johnathan Yuhas tonight and he told me that I should not put my plow away yet. He said to give it two weeks. He said when it changes to warm in a couple weeks it will go from 40 to 70 in a couple days.


----------



## Janko78

Wild up 4-1 early 3rd period. Boys are looking good tonight!


----------



## PTTP08

GEEZE more snow is coming BOOOO we need it to stop at this rate we will be fishing in the damn snow!! 

Does any body have a GM full floating 14 bolt with 4:10 gears (rear axle) or know of one for sale. pm me

Theee old 92 is getting a restore it deserves it that truck started it all


----------



## cbservicesllc

Phew... that was starting to get close Twins...


----------



## checkm09

LwnmwrMan22;1632639 said:


> Anyone work in Eden Prairie??
> 
> Famous Dave's just called looking for a snowplowing price, they are dumping their contractor.
> 
> I told them that store is out of my service area.
> 
> For those keeping score, KSTP app says up tp 9" Thursday night.


I'm in Eden prarie let me know about the famous Dave's


----------



## justinsp

NOT Snow related, but does anyone know of a quality welder/fabricator in the Plymouth area? Looking to put a bifold gate/ramp on my flatbed truck to load some equipment onto. Hopefully can get done without breaking the bank. 

OH, and this 6'+ of snow thats coming is NOT WELCOME!!!:angry:


----------



## djagusch

That is a impressive blob of yellows and reds on the ia/ne border.


----------



## OC&D

NWS has me at 4-6". Heh.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

For everyone PMimg me about the FD job, I kow nothing about it other than they called yesterday because of the references from the stores I already do.

They said they were dumping theircontractor, I said it was too far for me.

That is the basic conversation, that is all I know.

**** heard back from the dealer. Front u-joints and ball joints are going to be replaced today. $100 deductible on my service contract. Thumbs Up

Plus there are 3 reprograms for the truck, 2 to do with the check engine light so I don't have to pay for those either.

**** double edit Marler expects the winter storm watch to be dropped to an advisory. Yet totals go up??


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1632720 said:


> **** double edit Marler expects the winter storm watch to be dropped to an advisory. Yet totals go up??


I'm up to 4-7" from 2-4" very early this morning..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1632728 said:


> I'm up to 4-7" from 2-4" very early this morning..


We are at 4-7 up here too, tomorrow and tomorrow night.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1632730 said:


> We are at 4-7 up here too, tomorrow and tomorrow night.


Yup, same here.

I was looking forward to the rain, not the snow.....


----------



## BOSS LAWN

I'm at 3-5


----------



## AuroraMSP

Novak update

Latest 12z NAM model data "bombs" this storm right over the MSP metro THUR pm. This is good news for heavy snow lovers.

In Meteorology, A "Bomb" is referred to as a rapidly deepening low pressure center. In other words, a storm that will quickly intensify. There should be enough cold air available to produce a significant swath of heavy, wet snow right through the heart of the MSP metro and much of MN. I'm still thinking a solid 4"-8" snowfall from THUR noon to FRI noon.

We will have 2 Hangouts today to discuss this rapidly evolving storm. First one at 2pm and the second one at 10pm.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1632368 said:


> Hot off of the press from Novak... Even though he has been a little off lately, I figured I'd pass it along.


^^^----post #16033

At least Novak is sticking with what he said a couple / 3 days ago, albeit a day later.


----------



## OC&D

I'm not hooking up the plow yet.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1632745 said:


> I'm not hooking up the plow yet.......


I'm with ya. No warning yet even though they say over 6".

If this thing will speed up even 4 hours, or slow down by 8, we will be in the clear.


----------



## TKLAWN

I'll be the idiot then.fueled up and bought a new edge for the bucket.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Plows never came off after the last storm. I have noticed a lot of loaders that magically reappeared around town last week are still sitting on parking lots.
I'd rather be ready and not plow than scrambling at four am on Friday.

A little frozen precip in Shakopee now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

THURSDAY BRINGS THE ARRIVAL OF THE UPPER TROUGH AND AN IMPRESSIVE
BURST OF PV ADVECTION. CATEGORICAL POPS ARE EASILY JUSTIFIED WITH
THE AMOUNT OF FORCING THAT IS PROGGED BY THE DETERMINISTIC AND
ENSEMBLE SOLUTIONS. THE ONE SLIGHTLY LESS CERTAIN FACTOR IS THE
TIMING OF THE TRANSITION TO SNOW FOR EAST/SOUTH CENTRAL MN AND
WEST CENTRAL WI COUNTIES. BY DAYBREAK THURSDAY...SNOW SHOULD BE
FALLING ACROSS WEST CENTRAL MN AS THE DEFORMATION ZONE SETS
UP...BUT RAIN AND/OR A MIX WILL LIKELY BE ONGOING OVER THE REST OF
THE AREA. THIS TRANSITION REALLY DOES NOT APPEAR TO OCCUR UNTIL
THURSDAY EVENING GENERALLY EAST OF INTERSTATE 94...AS THE SURFACE
LOW SHIFTS TO LAKE MI. THAT WILL CUT DOWN THE TIME FRAME FOR
ACCUMULATING SNOW TO ABOUT 12-15 HOURS FOR EAST/SOUTH CENTRAL MN
INTO WEST CENTRAL WI...WITH SNOW EXPECTED TO TAPER TO LIGHT
INTENSITY BY 15Z FRIDAY. THIS BOILS DOWN TO SNOWFALL ACCUMULATIONS
IN THE 3.5 TO 6.5 INCH RANGE BETWEEN 15Z THURSDAY AND 15Z
FRIDAY...WITH THE 6+ INCH AMOUNTS STILL ALIGNED IN THE CURRENT
WATCH AREA. DUE TO THE BORDERLINE NATURE...

GIVEN THE MITIGATING
AFFECTS WARM APRIL GROUND HAS ON ACCUMULATIONS/IMPACTS...WILL SIT
TIGHT WITH THE WATCH FOR NOW UNTIL FUTURE MODEL RUNS HELP REFINE
POTENTIAL ACCUMS. 

NORTHWEST WINDS WILL BE BRISK AT MINIMUM WHILE
THE SNOW IS FALLING...SO THAT WILL BE ANOTHER IMPACT FOR
CONSIDERATION.


I can't highlight on the mobile version, so I tried to separate it out. NWS isn't sure how the ground temps are going to affect totals either.


----------



## qualitycut

I'm headed up to the cabin in Finlayson for the night


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1632751 said:


> I'm headed up to the cabin in Finlayson for the night


I fished on fish lake up there last summer


----------



## BossPlow614

I'll be heading to the Twins game tonight, should be interesting with the incoming rain and its timing.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1632752 said:


> I fished on fish lake up there last summer


That's the one out in the sticks and has all the little stumps sticking up


----------



## cbservicesllc

Man, this weather has me kinda glad I haven't sent any postcards to residentials yet...


----------



## Janko78

Just saw a TruGreen truck in Maple Grove with its tanks filled with liquid. I guess the people who wanted 7 apps are pissed!! Lol


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1632755 said:


> That's the one out in the sticks and has all the little stumps sticking up


Yeah it has quite a few stumps. Fun lake to fish has lots of bass and big northern in it


----------



## djagusch

SSS Inc.;1632749 said:


> Plows never came off after the last storm. I have noticed a lot of loaders that magically reappeared around town last week are still sitting on parking lots.
> I'd rather be ready and not plow than scrambling at four am on Friday.
> 
> A little frozen precip in Shakopee now.


Same here, plows still on, ss still loaded on the trailer, and hooked to the truck. Pretty sure everything is full.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Has anyone seen what the weather is supposed to be Friday after the storm moves through??

All indications the snow "should" be done by the end of the rush hour, and if it's supposed to be cleared out and sunny and 40 by the afternoon, that will weigh on my decisions over the next couple of days.


----------



## Greenery

cbservicesllc;1632756 said:


> Man, this weather has me kinda glad I haven't sent any postcards to residentials yet...


Same here, when i was doing a little shoveling during one of the mid march snowfalls i was finding quite a few door hangers on the doors.
I would have to imagine all the time spent hanging those was pretty much wasted, other than maybe helping a little towards branding.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1632761 said:


> Has anyone seen what the weather is supposed to be Friday after the storm moves through??
> 
> All indications the snow "should" be done by the end of the rush hour, and if it's supposed to be cleared out and sunny and 40 by the afternoon, that will weigh on my decisions over the next couple of days.


I think 40 is optimistic. Low to mid 30's for most of the day according to those models that shall go nameless. NWS has me at 38 and cloudy Friday and VERY windy. Cold as heck at night too(record breaking). I don't think the sun will show up until Saturday based on what I've been reading for my area.


----------



## Greenery

djagusch;1632759 said:


> Same here, plows still on, ss still loaded on the trailer, and hooked to the truck. Pretty sure everything is full.


Well I just unhooked the SS trailer and the plow.

We'll see who mother nature likes more


----------



## TKLAWN

We are in a winter weather advisory now.if anyone cares.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1632766 said:


> We are in a winter weather advisory now.if anyone cares.


Are you sure??? NWS says Watch still, even for Waconia.

A warning has been issued for just north of me.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1632770 said:


> Are you sure??? NWS says Watch still, even for Waconia.
> 
> A warning has been issued for just north of me.


Me too. Still a watch.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Also, NWS keeps everything in the 40's through the weekend now.

25th of April should set the record.


----------



## Janko78

Yea, I'm still in a watch too! Only change was warning near Duluth and just south of there.


----------



## Janko78

I'm betting road restrictions don't come off til end of May and DOT will be on a witch hunt for single axle trailers!! Can't wait!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well I just got done hauling snow from a property. April 17th and hauling snow.. who would have ever thought that would happen


----------



## cbservicesllc

I just got notice of a winter storm warning for Hennepin... yeehaw... now I'm really glad I didn't send those postcards yet!


----------



## Drakeslayer

Janko78;1632774 said:


> I'm betting road restrictions don't come off til end of May and DOT will be on a witch hunt for single axle trailers!! Can't wait!


If road restrictions are on until the end of May I am pretty sure there will be RIOTS!


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;1632779 said:


> Well I just got done hauling snow from a property. April 17th and hauling snow.. who would have ever thought that would happen


That is crazy. I am going to be out tonight pushing up piles with the loader...I never would've guessed that would be needed on the 17th of April either


----------



## SSS Inc.

Not sure about this but I'm in the Warning area but my totals have come down. I always thought 6" of snow or more would need to be pretty likely in order to issue a Warning. They dropped me down to 1-3". Models say otherwise though(6"+). Looks to me like they're covering for their uncertainty at this point.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I've been dropped from 1-3/3-5 tomorrow and Thursday night to less than 1/2"/2-4".


----------



## SnowGuy73

Barlow had a model that showed 4.1" of snow by this time tomorrow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1632787 said:


> Not sure about this but I'm in the Warning area but my totals have come down. I always thought 6" of snow or more would need to be pretty likely in order to issue a Warning. They dropped me down to 1-3". Models say otherwise though(6"+). Looks to me like they're covering for their uncertainty at this point.


I've also head the 6+ causes a Warning criteria before from a couple different places... I think you have the CYA factor right...


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1632789 said:


> Barlow had a model that showed 4.1" of snow by this time tomorrow.


I don't see how that is going to happen with 40 degree temps. There is a lot of varying forecasts around with this one. Odd thing is they dropped my totals also 1-3inch day/2-4night, but no update on the forecast discussion.


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;1632791 said:


> I don't see how that is going to happen with 40 degree temps. There is a lot of varying forecasts around with this one. Odd thing is they dropped my totals also 1-3inch day/2-4night, but no update on the forecast discussion.


NWS dropped my Thursday and Friday temps to mid-30's


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1632792 said:


> NWS dropped my Thursday and Friday temps to mid-30's


Yup, and no more 54 degrees for Saturday either!


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1632780 said:


> I just got notice of a winter storm warning for Hennepin... yeehaw... now I'm really glad I didn't send those postcards yet!


I sent 545 out as a test run a couple weeks ago, had one call to replace a failing retaining wall & stairs, that was it. Glad I still have 7,495 more that I didn't send out and am waiting until we for surely have no chance of snow in the forecast to send them out.


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1632791 said:


> I don't see how that is going to happen with 40 degree temps.


Thats the other thing that doesn't seem right. All of these models appear to be much colder during the day than NWS has. Looks more like lower 30's. Big difference. Average of several models has a high of 34*. There's a reason they issued a warning and if things stay on track they will be adjusting accordingly I'm sure. Check back with NWS at about 11 tonight and see what they say. Either the Warning is gone or totals are back up.


----------



## SSS Inc.

On another note, I had a customer give us the go ahead on sweeping a bunch of properties and told us to wait until the Landscapers finish their work sometime in Mid to late May he thought. Can you guys please get on with it so we can start sweeping please, we usually do these in April.


----------



## BossPlow614

I also just saw a tru green truck, N Brooklyn Park south of cphs, right after seeing a brickman truck with a western V & salter. I've seen any of their plowing setups before.


----------



## CityGuy

Janko78;1632774 said:


> I'm betting road restrictions don't come off til end of May and DOT will be on a witch hunt for single axle trailers!! Can't wait!


They can be on for 90 days from the day it was posted according to state law.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1632801 said:


> They can be on for 90 days from the day it was posted according to state law.


When did they actually go on?


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1632802 said:


> When did they actually go on?


I believe the first of the month but let me check for sure.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dahl now has 7.5" by 18:30 tomorrow night.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

NWS - 11 minutes ago


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1632802 said:


> When did they actually go on?


March 18 at 1201 am


----------



## SSS Inc.

BOSS LAWN;1632809 said:


> NWS - 11 minutes ago


Wow, that's a wicked gradient right over the metro. Not sure what they're basing that on but I'm sure they have a reason. Not seeing it that way here. Actually they are on the way low end for me when comparing models to them. Dave Dahl is right on with what I've been looking at. Dave and I have taken the same wrong path in the past so who knows. If its pouring rain at 5 p.m. tomorrow I think we'll know who is right.

Edit: Unusual shift in totals down at the Iowa border.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

SSS Inc.;1632811 said:


> Wow, that's a wicked gradient right over the metro. Not sure what they're basing that on but I'm sure they have a reason. Not seeing it that way here. Actually they are on the way low end for me when comparing models to them. Dave Dahl is right on with what I've been looking at. Dave and I have taken the same wrong path in the past so who knows. If its pouring rain at 5 p.m. tomorrow I think we'll know who is right.
> 
> Edit: Unusual shift in totals down at the Iowa border.


They just bounced totals again, third time today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

BOSS LAWN;1632813 said:


> They just bounced totals again, third time today.


I'm still the same little or no, 1-3", less than half.


----------



## OC&D

All this talk of work is making me tired. I think it's time for a cocktail.


----------



## TKLAWN

OC&D;1632815 said:


> All this talk of work is making me tired. I think it's time for a cocktail.


I agree.


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1632816 said:


> I agree.


What took you guys so long.


----------



## AuroraMSP

I thought someone told me road restrictions had to be off no later than May 15th. Guess they were wrong.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

okay.... anyone watch the weather briefing by the NWS they put out?

They say by noon tomorrow, west side of the cities will be seeing an inch or more per hour of snowfall until 4 pm, but then they are forecasting no significant accumulation in the local forecasts.


----------



## TKLAWN

Accucrapper and Novack are also trending to accumulating snows being done around 10pm to midnight. Which would be nice.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1632825 said:


> okay.... anyone watch the weather briefing by the NWS they put out?
> 
> They say by noon tomorrow, west side of the cities will be seeing an inch or more per hour of snowfall until 4 pm, but then they are forecasting no significant accumulation in the local forecasts.


This is exactly why I think they are off their rockers tonight. They would never issue a warning for me if they thought 1-3"(again for me) was all that was going to happen. Not buying any of it. I'm ready for 6-10". I will not be surprised if its mostly snow tomorrow. Also wouldn't be surprised if it doesn't happen at all

9 a.m-noon. tomorrow to 3 a.m tomorrow night......6-10" (This is what the NAM and GFS are showing). The discrepancy in start times reflects the differences all three have for a changeover to snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ian just showed 2" by midnight, then total of 2.5" by 6 am.

Says most of tomorrow is rain.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

As with every other system we have had this april...the presence of a warm nose aloft /in the h8 to h7 region this time/ will result in p-type issues. For the grids...followed the idea of the nam for p-type mentioned in the forecast. Beneath this warm nose...a mix of rain and sleet is expected...and obviously how quickly this shifts east will play a key role in how much snow is seen...especially for mkt and the twin cities on east. Current thinking puts the snow line thursday morning from near a st. James...rockford...to cambridge line. This line will slowly drift east during the afternoon and is not expect to clear the eau claire area until after 7 pm thu. Heaviest snow is expected just west of where the snow line starts...which at the moment centers the snow band from redwood falls up through st. Cloud toward duluth. From 6z thur thru 12z friday...current grids have 6-8 inches of snow as far east as new ulm/rockford/rush city and as far west as about canby to long prairie. As a result...more or less upgraded wrn half of existing watch to a warning that is buffered by advisories on either side. At the moment...most likely counties in the advy that may need to be upgraded would be todd...douglas and stevens counties in west central mn depending on how far west snow band sets up thu morning. Beside the snow...winds will be increasing out of the north on thursday as well...with normal wind prone sections of mn seeing gusts to between 35 and 40 mph...adding to the potential impact of the heavy snow.

interesting climate side note...if current snowfall forecast at stc of around 8 inches comes to fruition...this would push st. Cloud over the 70 inch mark for snowfall this winter and into the top 5 for snowiest winters of all time!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1632836 said:


> interesting climate side note...if current snowfall forecast at stc of around 8 inches comes to fruition...this would push st. Cloud over the 70 inch mark for snowfall this winter and into the top 5 for snowiest winters of all time!


I read that earlier. Who would have thought that would happen back in January.

EDIT: I've got some light sleet in Mpls.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Barlow is trying to back off of Dahl's earlier forecast.

Said nothing for tomorrow, then 5" by 10 pm with the possibility of another inch or two overnight.


----------



## ryde307

It's rain sleet here in Chanhassen right now.
Ready for spring to actually start.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Holy SLEET! I'd say sleet possibly mixed with rain not the other way around.


----------



## PTTP08

Just eefing wonderful my cancer came back and what ticks me off is fishing season is almost here. whooray for more freakn chemo therapy


----------



## cbservicesllc

PTTP08;1632851 said:


> Just eefing wonderful my cancer came back and what ticks me off is fishing season is almost here. whooray for more freakn chemo therapy


That's a bummer man... kinda makes bit**ing about snow seem a bit trivial...


----------



## AuroraMSP




----------



## Camden

PTTP08;1632851 said:


> Just eefing wonderful my cancer came back and what ticks me off is fishing season is almost here. whooray for more freakn chemo therapy


Sorry to hear about this. What type of cancer do you have? Godspeed in your recovery Thumbs Up


----------



## rebelplow

PTTP08;1632851 said:


> Just eefing wonderful my cancer came back and what ticks me off is fishing season is almost here. whooray for more freakn chemo therapy


That truly does suck. What kind if you don't mind me asking? My wife just finished up her radiation treatments for her Melanoma. This is her 2nd round of Melanoma, the first bout was 2 years ago. The horrible thing about it is, she's only 30. :-( Best of luck to you!


----------



## qualitycut

So should I come home tomorrow or am I good. Also whoever said this thread was going to die jinxed us .


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1632856 said:


> So should I come home tomorrow or am I good. Also whoever said this thread was going to die jinxed us .


Wasn't me. I said we will hit 1000 pages before this season ends since its so long


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1632856 said:


> So should I come home tomorrow or am I good. Also whoever said this thread was going to die jinxed us .


You should be fine tonight.


----------



## qualitycut

What about tomorrow, I caught a little bit of the weather and didn't look like much snow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1632859 said:


> What about tomorrow, I caught a little bit of the weather and didn't look like much snow


You will want to check in by noonish.


----------



## OC&D

PTTP08;1632851 said:


> Just eefing wonderful my cancer came back and what ticks me off is fishing season is almost here. whooray for more freakn chemo therapy


That's horrible news, all the best!


----------



## Polarismalibu

To salt or not. Dose anyone know of northern even has any bags or bulk left? I have like 5 bags debating if I should hit sidewalks before morning or not.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1632862 said:


> To salt or not. Dose anyone know of northern even has any bags or bulk left? I have like 5 bags debating if I should hit sidewalks before morning or not.


You have more salt than I do. Tonight is supposed to stay above freezing.


----------



## OC&D

Polarismalibu;1632862 said:


> To salt or not. Dose anyone know of northern even has any bags or bulk left? I have like 5 bags debating if I should hit sidewalks before morning or not.


I called them earlier today and they claimed they had about 150* tons left. We'll see how long that lasts if the sh!t hits the fan.

Edit: *Of bulk. I don't buy bags so I can't say anything about that.


----------



## qualitycut

Snowing like a mofo up here and took about 2 hrs to start sticking a little


----------



## BOSS LAWN

AuroraMSP;1632853 said:


>


Good discussion.


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;1632865 said:


> Snowing like a mofo up here and took about 2 hrs to start sticking a little


Where's here?


----------



## djagusch

They must of scooted the snow line a bit south. St paul totals haven't changed but cambridge, north branch, osceola all went up. For today/tonight.


----------



## SSS Inc.

djagusch;1632868 said:


> They must of scooted the snow line a bit south. St paul totals haven't changed but cambridge, north branch, osceola all went up. For today/tonight.


I'm back up in MPLS to 3-7. Right where they were at one time yesterday until they issued the warning and dropped totals. The RAP which comes into play when we get close to an event shoots up to 7" real quick. It leaves off 2-3 hours of snow at the end so I would guess an inch or so more if it were accurate.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1632896 said:


> I'm back up in MPLS to 3-7. Right where they were at one time yesterday until they issued the warning and dropped totals. The RAP which comes into play when we get close to an event shoots up to 7" real quick. It leaves off 2-3 hours of snow at the end so I would guess an inch or so more if it were accurate.


Didn't the RAP show significantly more than we received that last storm?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Schaeffer / Marler both say 3-6 NW metro to 2-4 SE metro but it won't look like it with melt and compaction.

The 1-3 will all melt during the day. Depends on how much of the 2" from 7 pm to midnight melts as well.


----------



## unit28

Someone needs to check met-grams...asap


----------



## TKLAWN

unit28;1632900 said:


> Someone needs to check met-grams...asap


Assuming that is some type of weather model. Not sure what it means though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1632901 said:


> Assuming that is some type of weather model. Not sure what it means though.


Correct, just don't know where to check it, or I would


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1632900 said:


> Someone needs to check met-grams...asap


Now you tell me. I did this morning and everything looked to be around 6 ~8" Now what are they showing? I'm limited to my cell phone and cant load anything.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

What is the site? I'll look it up and post.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I got it to work using another site. Fyi its just that chart I posted yesterday. I'm guessing unit was pointing out that the RAP has come down. Now about 5". I'm not sure if that's what he was looking at. We know your out there unit come out of hiding.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Google meteogram. Iowa state is easy to use. Use kmsp for the airport otherwise you'll be looking at Iowa. You'll know what I mean when you get there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1632908 said:


> I got it to work using another site. Fyi its just that chart I posted yesterday. I'm guessing unit was pointing out that the RAP has come down. Now about 5". I'm not sure if that's what he was looking at. We know your out there unit come out of hiding.


Heard through the grapevine he has a new job. Might not have time to post that often.


----------



## SSS Inc.

He probably is the afternoon guy at nws


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1632910 said:


> Heard through the grapevine he has a new job. Might not have time to post that often.


Hopefully that's a good thing!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ha!

So if I read that right, the Metogram says 8"? 

The white line with the squares?


----------



## SSS Inc.

That's an average. What you're most likely looking at shows the last two runs of the nam, gfs, rap and the green with dots in nws forecasted amount. You can try other locatons like mpx (chanhassen) or kstp(mote st paul area)


----------



## SSS Inc.

Or any area you know the call letters for.


Edit... for what it's worth the ground temp on the asphalt at our shop is 38°. Before the last storm it was 44°.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Accu Weather goes from 4 to 8 inches in **** Rapids down to two to four inches in Inver Grove Heights


----------



## SSS Inc.

Frozen precip in Shakopee. Sticking to the trucks


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Rain downtown Minneapolis to IGH.

Leave the 32 line right where it is!!


----------



## OC&D

I've got light rain here in St. Paul.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Give about 20 minutes. Its a.mess out here. Everything is white with ice pellets.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1632932 said:


> Give about 20 minutes. Its a.mess out here. Everything is white with ice pellets.


Blech. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Green Grass

Tk I see your tax dollars hard at work as Waconia is street sweeping in the snow.


----------



## plowingkid35

Been snowing here in Cokato for 45min-1hr no accumulations on the asphalt.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1632932 said:


> Give about 20 minutes. Its a.mess out here. Everything is white with ice pellets.


There was about a 10 mile diameter blob of yellow and oranges that went over. I would assume that was the sleet/ice.

Most everything else is still greens (rain/snow) depending on the freeze line (east/west).


----------



## SnowGuy73

Well this sucks!!

Ice pellets on everything, going to be hard for the snow to melt on contact now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Straight rain in Oakdale.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Light flurries now. No rain here. I must be in a void on the radar


----------



## Drakeslayer

Asphalt is white in Long Lake


----------



## cbservicesllc

Dang it... I must be too far NW... hard surfaces have a coating in Maple Grove, Osseo, and Champlin


----------



## Green Grass

Everything has a coating in Victoria.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

A wet sleet in WBL.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Snowing hard in maple grove


----------



## cbservicesllc

At least the models seem to have this thing wrapped around 1AM...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1632951 said:


> At least the models seem to have this thing wrapped around 1AM...


That would be nice, lets hope so.


----------



## BossPlow614

This snow will be extremely heavy.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Pretty steady snow and sleet now. Poor conditions .


----------



## cbservicesllc

Back to a sleet/snow mix in Maple Grove... the grass is well covered, but it appears to be melting off the pavement... As I see the snow fall, I see the temps falling next week as well...

EDIT: Thanks LwnmwrMan, you beat me to it, I just saw that as well!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1632955 said:


> Back to a sleet/snow mix in Maple Grove... the grass is well covered, but it appears to be melting off the pavement... As I see the snow fall, I see the temps falling next week as well...


They've already dropped all the temps next week back into the 40's, as well as adding snow back in Sunday / Monday.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Crappy crappy stuff on Shakopee. Good luck out ther


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1632956 said:


> They've already dropped all the temps next week back into the 40's, as well as adding snow back in Sunday / Monday.


I saw that coming, look back a couple of pages at one of my posts.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1632957 said:


> Crappy crappy stuff on Shakopee. Good luck out ther


Agreed, this sucks!

At least its not freezing, yet...


----------



## qualitycut

So it sounds like I should head home?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1632961 said:


> So it sounds like I should head home?


Before sunset.


----------



## PTTP08

Camden;1632854 said:


> Sorry to hear about this. What type of cancer do you have? Godspeed in your recovery Thumbs Up


Esophageal stage 4. I have been in remission for a year now.
I did 6 months chemo and 6 months of radiation. The ****y thing is I never smoked or drank and some how I get this type of cancer. Now we get to do this allllll over again. Yippi


----------



## qualitycut

It's snowing like mad north of Hinckley not sticking here but headed back. Hoping to pick up my dump trailer in forest lake before its to bad.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1632965 said:


> It's snowing like mad north of Hinckley not sticking here but headed back. Hoping to pick up my dump trailer in forest lake before its to bad.


It isn't "bad". If you think about it, we're supposed to get about 6" over 14-15 hours.

Some of that will melt on the bottom.

It'll be like last week.

It's already moved out of South Dakota for the most part.

If this keeps up, it should be done by midnight / 1 am.

The hourly graphs on NWS site have 5" by 1 am, then .7 by 6 am and .3 during the day. We are now heading out at 1 am if the radar keeps moving the way it is.

NWS just posted on Facebook 4.5" from 11 am to 1 pm in Montevideo. I can just imagine the phone calls I'd be getting. 1:05.... "when are you going to be by to do an open up?? our lot has snow on it..."


----------



## OC&D

It's transitioned to mostly snow now here in St. Paul. A good coating of about 1/4" on everything. I suppose I should hang the plow on the truck.

Edit: it's not really snow, but something more sinister.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1632966 said:


> It isn't "bad". If you think about it, we're supposed to get about 6" over 14-15 hours.
> 
> Some of that will melt on the bottom.
> 
> It'll be like last week.
> 
> It's already moved out of South Dakota for the most part.
> 
> If this keeps up, it should be done by midnight / 1 am.
> 
> The hourly graphs on NWS site have 5" by 1 am, then .7 by 6 am and .3 during the day. We are now heading out at 1 am if the radar keeps moving the way it is.


Same here... 1AM start


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

1/2" in the driveway 1.25" on the deck in **** Rapids been snowing since 11


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1632969 said:


> Same here... 1AM start


Maybe / hopefully that means it will be done by 23:30 or midnight by me.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Back in mpls. Heavy snow now


----------



## BOSS LAWN

messy couple inches in BP.


----------



## OC&D

NWS has 1"-3" for me today, 2"-4" tonight, less than 1/2" tomorrow. So I'm seeing a possible 2"-5 1/2"


----------



## OC&D

Air raid sirens?!?!?!? Wtf?


----------



## PremierL&L

Almost an inch and a half here in new Germany snowing good and starting to blow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1632975 said:


> NWS has 1"-3" for me today, 2"-4" tonight, less than 1/2" tomorrow. So I'm seeing a possible 2"-5 1/2"


At the rate its coming down in the 612 we'll have 5" by 5. Perfect day for a Tornado Siren test run. It will happen again tonight fyi.


----------



## cbservicesllc

OC&D;1632976 said:


> Air raid sirens?!?!?!? Wtf?


Yeah... its BAAAAD couple inches of snow... haha... (severe weather week)


----------



## PTTP08

OC&D;1632976 said:


> Air raid sirens?!?!?!? Wtf?


Ok than I wasnt going nuts I heard the same too. Tornadoes wtf.

Snowing like a banshee in elk river 12 am start time for my boys and girls in July awkward


----------



## ringahding1

Salting in stillwater


----------



## SnowGuy73

The city is plowing in Shakopee.


----------



## mnlefty

This is stupid weather we're having and I'm not happy about it, but man check out the solid strip of yellow on radar ranging from Canada/N.Michigan all the way down to the gulf in Texas and Louisiana... that is incredible.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1632987 said:


> The city is plowing in Shakopee.


Carver county is out


----------



## djagusch

mnlefty;1632988 said:


> This is stupid weather we're having and I'm not happy about it, but man check out the solid strip of yellow on radar ranging from Canada/N.Michigan all the way down to the gulf in Texas and Louisiana... that is incredible.


Check your ls pm's.


----------



## unit28

2 here in rogers should be an easy 7 overnight


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1632978 said:


> Perfect day for a Tornado Siren test run. It will happen again tonight fyi.


Yep, I figured that out not too long after I posted that.

It slowed down here but just started up again now. We'll see what happens, but it would be awesome if it was done by 1 AM. We need one like that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I have 1.25" in my driveway, 2.50" on the truck, mailbox, and so on. 

In about the last 15 minutes the wind has really picked up, its a bear out threre.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got called out to my spot in MPLS. I was trying to get a nap in. Gonna be scrambling when I get back.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Anyone see NWS graphic on Facebook? They also have upped me to 5-9"

...WINTER STORM CONTINUES INTO TONIGHT...

.HEAVY SNOW WILL CONTINUE ACROSS MOST OF MINNESOTA INTO THE
EVENING WITH HOURLY RATES OF 1 TO 2 INCHES POSSIBLE. A WINTRY MIX
WILL TRANSITION TO ALL SNOW THIS EVENING ACROSS WESTERN WISCONSIN.
WINDS OF 20 TO 30 MPH WILL ACCOMPANY THE FALLING SNOW...AND
FURTHER REDUCE VISIBILITIES AT TIMES THIS AFTERNOON AND TONIGHT.

STORM TOTAL SNOWFALL ACCUMULATIONS BETWEEN 6 AND 9 INCHES ARE
EXPECTED GENERALLY NORTHWEST OF A LINE FROM FAIRMONT MINNESOTA TO
TURTLE LAKE WISCONSIN. LESSER AMOUNTS IN THE 1 TO 5 INCH RANGE
ARE EXPECTED SOUTHEAST OF THIS LINE. LOCAL AMOUNTS OF 10 TO 12
INCHES ARE POSSIBLE WITHIN 50 MILES OF A LINE FROM REDWOOD FALLS
TO MORA.


----------



## SnowGuy73

And everyone is in a warning now.. F this!!


----------



## justinsp

3.25" Plymouth


----------



## qualitycut

Ice pellets in igh maybe 3/4 in here


----------



## Polarismalibu

OC&D;1632976 said:


> Air raid sirens?!?!?!? Wtf?


It's tornado awareness day today. And I'm plowing snow wtf


----------



## djagusch

Sss what's your total so far or mnlefty?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Over 2" for sure. I will go out in measure exactly in a little bit.


----------



## TKLAWN

Close to 4 in here and it is coming down. Did some open ups , but I quit now kinda pointless. I'm hoping to get started with everything around 11???


----------



## Camden

It's been snowing hard here for 5 hours and we have NO accumulation on concrete or pavement. I still believe it's going to start adding up soon.


----------



## ringahding1

1/2 inch here and it is coming down in wet sleet/snow sheets..A guy who did some shoveling for me (i still owed $$$) called me and asked me if I could pull him out of this ditch he was in....well 10 minutes later I pull him out and owe him nothing now ....haha


----------



## skorum03

Sticking to grass here in hudson and some slush on the ground. Nothing crazy yet though. Hoping it turns out to be nothing

YardBros Outdoors
www.yardbros.com


----------



## SSS Inc.

djagusch;1633020 said:


> Sss what's your total so far or mnlefty?


Pushing 3" when you get through the slush. Looks like there might a little lull for me in a bit.


----------



## justinsp

4.5" on my drive in Plymouth-asphalt


----------



## TKLAWN

Seems to be melting pretty good from the bottom. If it really matters at this point. The roads are awful!


----------



## qualitycut

I'm hoping not to plow. It's melting pretty good from the bottom.


----------



## ringahding1

Here is what they are saying for 55082

*Afternoon Snow.* The snow could be heavy at times. High near 36. Breezy, with a north wind around 20 mph, with gusts as high as 30 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. Total daytime snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible.

*Tonight Snow.* The snow could be heavy at times. Low around 31. Blustery, with a north northwest wind around 20 mph, with gusts as high as 30 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 2 to 4 inches possible.


----------



## Martinson9

Our residential contracts ended April 15. I'm sure most people are in the same boat (or March 31). How is everyone gonna handle this one? You can plow and send people an unexpected bill or not plow something that should be plowed. Either way I figure people are going to be mad. Anyone have any brilliant ideas?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1633027 said:


> Pushing 3" when you get through the slush. Looks like there might a little lull for me in a bit.


So I assume this lull that is coming will be followed by the entire thing tracking back over us to the East?


----------



## mn-bob

:laughing::laughing::laughing::ll:


----------



## Martinson9

5 inches in my driveway (Asphalt--south facing) in Minnetonka. I pray we don't get the dreaded wrap around.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1633034 said:


> So I assume this lull that is coming will be followed by the entire thing tracking back over us to the East?


I'm thinking so. Unless it decides to shoot straight north the whole night.


----------



## Janko78

When is going to be over?? Thanks


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1633042 said:


> I'm thinking so. Unless it decides to shoot straight north the whole night.


Crossing fingers it shoots straight north the whole night?


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1633046 said:


> Crossing fingers it shoots straight north the whole night?


Kinda looks like my lull on the radar was short lived.


----------



## Martinson9

Janko78;1633044 said:


> When is going to be over?? Thanks


Hopefully by Memorial Day! Do you mean this storm or winter?


----------



## Janko78

Lol!! This storm? I wanna go out by 11 or midnight?


----------



## OC&D

I think I'm just going to wait until the whole mess is done.


----------



## BossPlow614

Its extremely heavy, I would Not wait for it to end if 8-9" falls in the NW metro, that's a death wish for trucks. Measured 3" at the last property in champlin, still coming down hard.


----------



## Semi-Crazy

5 inches on south facing concrete here, curious how this is gonna pan out and what people are gonna expect. **** is wet and sticky, barely got the wife's Charger backed into the garage without clearing the driveway first!


----------



## Janko78

What time is everyone heading out tonight?


----------



## SnowClear

Martinson9;1633033 said:


> Our residential contracts ended April 15. I'm sure most people are in the same boat (or March 31). How is everyone gonna handle this one? You can plow and send people an unexpected bill or not plow something that should be plowed. Either way I figure people are going to be mad. Anyone have any brilliant ideas?


I felt the same way early April. So I sent a blast email to my residential season contract customers (contracts ended March 31) a few days before the last snow event. I requested an affirmation that they wanted snow services on a per visit basis, even though their season contract automatically allows per visit service/billing after the contract end date. This worked well for me because they customer felt empowered to make a decision - essentially freeing me from be the bad/good guy and now I'm just doing as the customer requests. I was surprised at the response rate. I think most people realize April snow is some of the worst snow to shovel/snowblow.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

EmJayDub;1633055 said:


> Its extremely heavy, I would Not wait for it to end if 8-9" falls in the NW metro, that's a death wish for trucks. Measured 3" at the last property in champlin, still coming down hard.


That reminds me a couple years ago. A theater with a parking lot that a couple acres in size had a disagreement with their plow company. It was 6" of wet crap 2 days old And packed to heck. Glad I had a v plow. I v plowed it all then scooped it. Took 6 hours.


----------



## OC&D

EmJayDub;1633055 said:


> Its extremely heavy, I would Not wait for it to end if 8-9" falls in the NW metro, that's a death wish for trucks. Measured 3" at the last property in champlin, still coming down hard.


I don't have anything in the NW metro. xysport

I don't see more than 5" out of this at this point unless it redevelops and we get the rate of snow we were getting earlier. 5" will suck, but at this point given when it allegedly will end I won't have any trouble getting stuff cleaned up by morning.

Unfortunately I probably should go out and do a little open-up work at a restaurant I have in S. Minneapolis since they opened at 3.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sure looks like 3-4 more hours and that's it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1633065 said:


> Sure looks like 3-4 more hours and that's it.


Futurecast on 9 just showed it wrapping, ending around noon tomorrow with a total by me of 3.6".... We had that at about three o'clock.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1633065 said:


> Sure looks like 3-4 more hours and that's it.


I hope you are right. They seem to think it's going to wrap around.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

Janko78;1633057 said:


> What time is everyone heading out tonight?


11 whether it stops or keeps going, sidewalks can wait until tonight. At least opened up what I could.



SnowClear;1633058 said:


> I felt the same way early April. So I sent a blast email to my residential season contract customers (contracts ended March 31) a few days before the last snow event. I requested an affirmation that they wanted snow services on a per visit basis, even though their season contract automatically allows per visit service/billing after the contract end date. This worked well for me because they customer felt empowered to make a decision - essentially freeing me from be the bad/good guy and now I'm just doing as the customer requests. I was surprised at the response rate. I think most people realize April snow is some of the worst snow to shovel/snowblow.


Our contracts ended on the first of this month, the older people's homes I still plow no charge because they are less than a mile from me. After the other seasonals ended they didn't want me to plow because 5" of snow and $45 was apparently too much.


----------



## BossPlow614

Measured 5" on an asphalt south facing driveway in MG south of Sam's club, still coming down.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dahl just said the same thing, wrapping up tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We are going out at 1. I called in reinforcements.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Snowing like crazzzzy out by the airport. Plows like six. Everything I have done turns white immediately.


----------



## qualitycut

Well been snowing non stop and still only an inch on the south facing driveway.


----------



## Janko78

BOSS LAWN;1633069 said:


> 11 whether it stops or keeps going, sidewalks can wait until tonight. At least opened up what I could.
> Yes, i opened up all my daycares and an office building in Minnetonka. They were already turning white again when i left them. At least 3.5-4.5' in Minnetonka, Chaska and Chanhassen at 4:30 today. Heading out again at 1am and saying "F-it".
> And yes I'm well aware how that worked out for me last time! :crying: Stay safe out there tonight everyone!
> 
> Our contracts ended on the first of this month, the older people's homes I still plow no charge because they are less than a mile from me. After the other seasonals ended they didn't want me to plow because 5" of snow and $45 was apparently too much.


hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Janko78

Hit the wrong button sorry!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Portion from the latest Forecast Discussion:

*HEAVY SNOW WILL START LETTING UP AFTER 21Z SW OF THE MN
RIVER...BETWEEN 0Z AND 3Z ALONG I-94 FROM THE TWIN CITIES UP
THROUGH ST. CLOUD...WITH HEAVY SNOW PULLING OUT OF THE NRN CWA
SHORTLY AFTER 06Z.* LIGHT SNOW WILL CONTINUE THROUGH TONIGHT...WITH
LIGHT SNOW SHOWERS CONTINUING THROUGH THE DAY ACROSS WRN
WI ON FRIDAY...THOUGH MAJORITY OF ACCUMULATIONS WILL BE COMING
NOW THROUGH 12Z FRIDAY. FOR FRIDAY...ANY ADDITIONAL ACCUMULATIONS
WILL BE UNDER AN INCH.

So at least for us in the metro looks like the heaviest is to be over by 22:00 if I do my Zulu time right?


----------



## Janko78

speak english! Does that mean heavy snow is outta here by 10pm and accumulations are done by 6-7am? Shaffer on 4 said it would be pretty much be just flurries at best after 7am tomorrow.xysport


----------



## SSS Inc.

Qaulity, I will bet that that's the densest one inch ever seen. This stuff is waterlogged. I say decent snow until two. Its going to spin on the metro for hours. Just guessing though


----------



## Camden

We've had some nice accumulation in the last 2 hours. I haven't measured yet but I bet we're at 4" and it's still coming down hard. I'm going to head out before the Wild game to see how things look.


----------



## SSS Inc.

What's the temp up there? I have a hunch things will take a turn for the worse down here when the temps dip below freezing.


----------



## BossPlow614

Nws has 3-7" tonight yet. I think the NW metro will be in their areas with localized amts of 10-12"


----------



## plowingkid35

we have 7" on asphalt here in Cokato. About 55 miles west of the twin cities


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1633092 said:


> What's the temp up there? I have a hunch things will take a turn for the worse down here when the temps dip below freezing.


We're at 32 and hopefully that'll be as low as it gets tonight.


----------



## qualitycut

Now I am up to 1 3/4 and Sss it really dense, sucks.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1633104 said:


> Now I am up to 1 3/4 and Sss it really dense, sucks.


It does suck. Read a nice bit on nws letting me know that the heavy bands to the west will in fact rotate over the metro. Now I'm up to 3~7 tonight. All done for now we're going to head out again I think at one or so.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We are headed out now. Gotta do what we can I guess.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1633107 said:


> We are headed out now. Gotta do what we can I guess.


Same here...


----------



## snowman55

anyone have any bulk salt left? I could use 4 ton


----------



## Polarismalibu

I hope winter never ends


----------



## SSS Inc.

Well, back at home for a few hours I guess. Pretty sure I am in that 2" an hour crap. I haven't seen it snow this hard since the storm in December.


----------



## BUFF

Hey guys your storm spent 3 days in Colorado and dumped between 12-30" of heavy wet cement along with 30-40mph winds, have fun with it. There was reports of 2.7" per hour south of me.
We're at a 60% chance for Monday with heavy snow in the forecast, you may get some of that too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We are f'd.

All of us.

It's almost sounding like rain here now.


----------



## lazyike

Just walked i the house.... We have close to 9" on gravel roads and on pavement near Willmar in Kandiyohi county.... Had to shove the lawn sprayers back to get to the plows .... 


Snowman I do have some bulk left.. Your welcome to come out to Kandiyohi county to get it.......

Good luck, this is the type of crap that smokes trannys, Thank god I have Allisons.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1633119 said:


> We are f'd.
> 
> All of us.
> 
> It's almost sounding like rain here now.


I'm pretty sure you are right. I'm also questioning not being out there right now. Although this Jamie Taft lady talking about the Wild on fsn deserves my attention:yow!:


----------



## ringahding1

We just got in after knocking the 1" of snow and the cement underneath @ a handful of our commercials ...make it easier on trucks around 3 when we head back out


----------



## SnowClear

My crews just finished up the first run. Minnetonka 5", SW Bloomington 3.5" - 4", S. Edina 4" w/ some localized 6". Blowing snow in Minnetonka/Hopkins is causing some problems. 

This is definitely 'plow with the storm' snow. I'm expecting damage reports after this one.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ian leonard is an idiot if anyone was was wondering. He says maybe an inch more.................. Yeah, if it ends in the next 20 minutes maybe.


----------



## Green Grass

We have over 8" already out here and snowing hard


----------



## snowman55

thanks lazy but it is a bit far. anyone else


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ya, I was thinking the same thing. I like how he also said the pink that is over their studio and my house is sleet... Its snowing like mad here, again!


----------



## lazyike

snowman55;1633129 said:


> thanks lazy but it is a bit far. anyone else


I knew it would be.... That alt would have some miles on it if it did go back to the citys....

SSS. I think he was talking about rain totals.


----------



## BossPlow614

lazyike;1633121 said:


> Just walked i the house.... We have close to 9" on gravel roads and on pavement near Willmar in Kandiyohi county.... Had to shove the lawn sprayers back to get to the plows ....
> 
> Snowman I do have some bulk left.. Your welcome to come out to Kandiyohi county to get it.......
> 
> Good luck, this is the type of crap that smokes trannys, Thank god I have Allisons.


X2 on having Allisons. My 8.1 may burn a ton of gas any given day but with the Allison as its backbone, it should be solid all night tonight! Knock on wood!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1633130 said:


> Ya, I was thinking the same thing. I like how he also said the pink that is over their studio and my house is sleet... Its snowing like mad here, again!


Then he said the pink is the fine pellets. I'm also in the pink zone and nothing but fast falling giant flakes.

My wife just reminded me about that peddle pub thing tomorrow. * :realmad:
*


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1633134 said:


> Then he said the pink is the fine pellets. I'm also in the pink zone and nothing but fast falling giant flakes.
> 
> My wife just reminded me about that peddle pub thing tomorrow. * :realmad:
> *


Bring a shovel!


----------



## qualitycut

I got small ice pellets here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1633134 said:


> My wife just reminded me about that peddle pub thing tomorrow. * :realmad:
> *


Haha, have fun with that!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1633135 said:


> Bring a shovel!


Pretty sure it will be a disaster. I have heard they do not cancel unless there is very severe weather. If you cancel there is no refund. I'm sure they think people will just bail in a situation like this but little do they know I will be there with my Beer in hand. So if your tooling around Downtown at about 6 tomorrow plow me a path please.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1633138 said:


> Pretty sure it will be a disaster. I have heard they do not cancel unless there is very severe weather. If you cancel there is no refund. I'm sure they think people will just bail in a situation like this but little do they know I will be there with my Beer in hand. So if your tooling around Downtown at about 6 tomorrow plow me a path please.


if I am downtown at 6 tomorrow night I will be sitting next to you drinking.


----------



## ryde307

I feel like it this snow does not stop I will be downtown tomorrow at 6 still plowing. This stuff sucks. It's heavy and icy as hell under it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

One of my drivers just called. Being arrested for an outstanding warrant.


----------



## CityGuy

I must have damn near a foot at my house just west of Plymouth. This is going to suck and push like concrete.


----------



## CityGuy

well the wild suck again. 6-1 in the 3rd


----------



## cbservicesllc

This is lovely


----------



## ryde307

Where are the citt


----------



## BossPlow614

My residential clients will get out of their garages & down their driveways fine however getting out of any neighborhood will be impossible.


----------



## ryde307

My phone got messed up wonder where the city plows are haven't seen 1 plowed road yet.


----------



## BossPlow614

No power in Ramsey off hwy 10 currently. This storm is insane and its still coming down hard!


----------



## OC&D

I'm having country fried steak at the Uptown Diner. They don't serve cocktails. This is a good thing. 

The situation out there is dire. I'd really prefer just to go home and go to bed.


----------



## qualitycut

Went to bed at 10 had 1.5 inches got up at 1245 and had about 5-6 I'm over this crap. Hopefully be done by


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1633163 said:


> Went to bed at 10 had 1.5 inches got up at 1245 and had about 5-6 I'm over this crap. Hopefully be done by


I was wondering when it would spin your way. I must have close to ten on my deck. Planned on leaving at one but the alarm didn't fire. Luckily I received a phone call to get up. Plowing better than I thought. Streets suck in mpls an I have yet to see a plow.


----------



## ryde307

I'm shoveling again tobhelp out. Pour choice. Its deep and heavy. Have to actually shivel nit just push it


----------



## unit28

Knew the overnight would be an easy 7...
Off to punch a clock .stay safe tall


----------



## qualitycut

Cant wait for all the people who called or emailed and said not to do it wake up to this.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Had a call from one of the shovelers, someone busted his back window in his car and took a bunch of crap.

WTF.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1633169 said:


> Had a call from one of the shovelers, someone busted his back window in his car and took a bunch of crap.
> 
> WTF.


That sucks. Lazy ass thieves.

Lots going in Boston mass tonight.

And I'm pretty sure city of mpls said f it.


----------



## qualitycut

So went off a driveway and the tire broke a 4x1 piece of asphalt onto 15 pieces.


----------



## andersman02

Not as bad as i thought in burnsville, definately heavy though. Regular 1 hr lot took about 1 hr 20 mins goin slow and not stacking, thought it would take double the time. Resis are going to suck bad though. Who was talkin about orderin up some sod last snowfall?! :laughing: 

Time to take a nap at miky dees in bville


----------



## unit28

Western flank filling in more as the wrap slows down higher wind picking up too


----------



## djagusch

8 pm cleared lot had 5"s. 4 am another 4"s. Wtf


----------



## SSS Inc.

djagusch;1633181 said:


> 8 pm cleared lot had 5"s. 4 am another 4"s. Wtf


That's all those fine pellets Ian spoke of last night.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The "yeah, let's not let it melt" calls are coming in.


----------



## BossPlow614

Had one of my resi landscape maint. clients send me a text asking about plowing, 3 car garage driveway hadnt been touched at all, told him $60 (normal 2-5" snowfall would be $45) and he said it was too high, yet he bought a brand new house last yr, his wife drives a Benz SUV & he, a 7 series BMW........come on, some ppl just erk me.. man I need sleep.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Which one of you schmucks is interviewed on 'cco??


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1633194 said:


> Which one of you schmucks is interviewed on 'cco??


Deffintly not me


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1633194 said:


> Which one of you schmucks is interviewed on 'cco??


Not me either. I've been interviewed on wcco before but not for plowing.

Just finished up. I'm not sure how they measure snow like this but I have 9" on my deck railing that has fallen since about 8 last night. Prior to that I had 4 or 5 inches. Granted it settled quite a bit on the lots and streets but officially I would think at the airport should be 10+. But I'm sure they waited to measure until it melted and settled to about 5".


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1633186 said:


> The "yeah, let's not let it melt" calls are coming in.


I'm telling them all it 10.00 extra


----------



## SnowClear

qualitycut;1633200 said:


> I'm telling them all it 10.00 extra


Amen. I'm doing the same.


----------



## Green Grass

Why can't a guy get a decent cheese burger at 9 am


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1633203 said:


> Why can't a guy get a decent cheese burger at 9 am


Cheeseburger sounds more logical than the stack of pepperoni slices and string cheese I just washed down with a beer. I'm glad I'm not the only one that doesn't adjust to the actual time of day when I'm out plowing. Of course I'd take a cheeseburger any day at nine.

I better go to bed so I'm ready for some cycling tonight.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Anyone have a truck that has a spare hour to assist on a townhome in Maple Grove? Text or call me 612-810-3288... cash in hand before you leave...


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1633205 said:


> Anyone have a truck that has a spare hour to assist on a townhome in Maple Grove? Text or call me 612-810-3288... cash in hand before you leave...


I could in about an hour or hour and half


----------



## qualitycut

One of the customers that told me not to plow last night texts me and says go ahead and plow if you can its pretty bad. So I told her it would be 10.00 she says well I guess its not to bad and was mad that I was charging her extra for going out of my way to plow it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1633208 said:


> I could in about an hour or hour and half


Shoot me a text when you're free... I'll see if I'm still screwed


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1633209 said:


> One of the customers that told me not to plow last night texts me and says go ahead and plow if you can its pretty bad. So I told her it would be 10.00 she says well I guess its not to bad and was mad that I was charging her extra for going out of my way to plow it.


Forget em, I hope they enjoy shoveling.


----------



## OC&D

Well a mere 5 more apartments to clean up and plow my 97 year old grandmother's drive, and I'm done. 

This storm sucked.


----------



## Green Grass

I got purposed too 6 times at my last stop.


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;1633231 said:


> I got purposed too 6 times at my last stop.


What was his name?wesport


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1633234 said:


> What was his name?wesport


It was 6 girls they all may have been under the age of 10 but they purposed.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I don't know how you can miss an entire parking lot 3 out of 8 tims.


----------



## Advantage

Finished up a 24 hr shift around noon. Had 18" of that crap!
I have to say that was a tough one. Really running out of places to push at several sites.


----------



## OC&D

Green Grass;1633235 said:


> It was 6 girls they all may have been under the age of 10 but they purposed.


I stared at your previous post for a good 20 seconds before I realized you meant "_proposed_ to."


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1633194 said:


> Which one of you schmucks is interviewed on 'cco??


Pssst.

I think this is a trick question, since it was probably LwnrMn himself that was interviewed...he's trying to cover it up. I've heard he has a face for radio!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dahl just said 2" Saturday night into Sunday. Big storm next Wednesday.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

Storm totals - NWS 


15.00 2 SSW ELK RIVER MN SHERBURNE 1000 AM
14.00 MORA MN KANABEC 1000 AM
13.50 6 NNE BIG LAKE MN SHERBURNE 1100 AM
13.50 3 W RICE MN STEARNS 1100 AM
13.50 3 ESE RICE MN BENTON 1000 AM
12.30 MONTICELLO MN WRIGHT 1023 AM
12.20 1 E MOUND MN HENNEPIN 1100 AM
12.10 1 W WOODLAND MN HENNEPIN 1100 AM
12.00 1 ENE ST MICHAEL MN WRIGHT 1100 AM
12.00 BUFFALO MN WRIGHT 1000 AM
12.00 ST CLOUD SCSU MN STEARNS 1000 AM
11.80 2 NW CHASKA MN CARVER 1000 AM
11.50 1 ESE CAMBRIDGE MN ISANTI 1100 AM
11.00 1 NNW COLD SPRING MN STEARNS 1100 AM
11.00 ANDOVER MN ANOKA 1013 AM
11.00 BROWNTON MN MCLEOD 1000 AM
10.80 4 NE WATERTOWN MN WRIGHT 1100 AM
10.70 CRYSTAL MN HENNEPIN 1100 AM
10.60 FRIDLEY MN ANOKA 1047 AM
10.30 HAMBURG MN CARVER 1000 AM
10.10 1 W ST LOUIS PARK MN HENNEPIN 1000 AM
10.00 2 ENE PLYMOUTH MN HENNEPIN 1100 AM
10.00 2 ENE PLYMOUTH MN HENNEPIN 1100 AM
10.00 3 N CAMBRIDGE MN ISANTI 1100 AM
10.00 DELANO MN WRIGHT 1000 AM
10.00 MINNEAPOLIS DOWNTOWN MN HENNEPIN 1000 AM
9.80 ST CLOUD STC AIRPORT MN SHERBURNE 1000 AM
9.80 3 SE NEW ULM MN BROWN 1000 AM
9.70 LONG PRAIRIE MN TODD 1000 AM
9.60 RICE MN BENTON 1000 AM
9.50 STACY MN CHISAGO 1100 AM
9.50 MILACA MN MILLE LACS 1000 AM
9.40 GAYLORD MN SIBLEY 1000 AM
9.30 3 N KIMBALL MN STEARNS 1000 AM
9.30 2 E JORDAN MN SCOTT 1000 AM
9.10 CHANHASSEN NWSFO MN CARVER 1056 AM
9.00 4 SSW MINNEAPOLIS MN HENNEPIN 1100 AM
9.00 9 NNE BIRD ISLAND MN RENVILLE 1100 AM
9.00 WILD RIVER STATE PARK MN CHISAGO 1000 AM
9.00 LITTLE FALLS MN MORRISON 1000 AM
9.00 1 S CHANHASSEN MN CARVER 1000 AM
8.80 WATERTOWN MN CARVER 1000 AM
8.50 3 SSE HAM LAKE MN ANOKA 1100 AM
8.50 6 WSW ST PETER MN NICOLLET 1100 AM
8.40 1 NNE MAPLE GROVE MN HENNEPIN 1100 AM
8.40 U OF M ST PAUL MN RAMSEY 1047 AM
8.00 ST AUGUSTA MN STEARNS 1209 PM
8.00 1 SW LITTLE FALLS MN MORRISON 1100 AM
8.00 6 WNW SPICER MN KANDIYOHI 1100 AM
8.00 1 WSW GOLDEN VALLEY MN HENNEPIN 1100 AM
8.00 2 W PRIOR LAKE MN SCOTT 1100 AM
8.00 MONTEVIDEO MN CHIPPEWA 1100 AM
8.00 2 NNE MINNEAPOLIS MN HENNEPIN 1100 AM
8.00 7 SSE BIRD ISLAND MN RENVILLE 1100 AM
8.00 NEW PRAGUE MN SCOTT 1000 AM
8.00 REDWOOD FALLS MN REDWOOD 1000 AM
8.00 MELROSE MN STEARNS 1000 AM
7.80 1 SSW SWANVILLE MN MORRISON 1100 AM
7.50 3 ESE EDEN PRAIRIE MN HENNEPIN 1100 AM
7.50 2 WNW RICHFIELD MN HENNEPIN 1100 AM
7.40 LITCHFIELD MN MEEKER 1000 AM
7.30 1 SW EDINA MN HENNEPIN 1100 AM
7.20 MINNEAPOLIS MSP AIRPORT MN HENNEPIN 1000 AM
7.00 LAKEVILLE MN DAKOTA 1100 AM
7.00 1 SE HENDERSON MN SIBLEY 1100 AM
7.00 1 SSW LONSDALE MN RICE 1100 AM
7.00 5 NNW MADISON LAKE MN LE SUEUR 1100 AM
7.00 3 SW MINNEAPOLIS MN HENNEPIN 1100 AM
7.00 3 WNW ROSEMOUNT MN DAKOTA 1100 AM
7.00 5 ESE NEW PRAGUE MN RICE 1100 AM
7.00 3 ENE MONTGOMERY MN RICE 1100 AM
7.00 2 SW MONTEVIDEO MN LAC QUI PARLE 1000 AM
7.00 MAPLEWOOD MN RAMSEY 1000 AM
7.00 1 NE WATSON MN CHIPPEWA 1000 AM
6.80 1 WSW LITTLE CANADA MN RAMSEY 1100 AM
6.70 1 NNW INVER GROVE HEIGH MN DAKOTA 1100 AM
6.50 RICHFIELD MN HENNEPIN 1100 AM
6.50 MONTGOMERY MN LE SUEUR 1000 AM
6.10 4 SE MAPLEWOOD MN WASHINGTON 1100 AM
6.00 WINNEBAGO MN FARIBAULT 1000 AM
5.80 1 ESE MILROY MN REDWOOD 1100 AM
5.50 3 NE BURNSVILLE MN DAKOTA 1100 AM
5.00 3 SE LAKE ELMO MN WASHINGTON 1100 AM
5.00 2 SW MANKATO MN BLUE EARTH 1100 AM
5.00 3 N ALEXANDRIA MN DOUGLAS 1100 AM
5.00 1 NE FAIRMONT MN MARTIN 1100 AM
5.00 2 W CUMBERLAND WI BARRON 1100 AM
5.00 1 WNW FAIRMONT MN MARTIN 1000 AM
5.00 ST CROIX FALLS WI POLK 1000 AM
4.80 2 N WILLMAR MN KANDIYOHI 1000 AM
4.10 1 S HAMPTON MN DAKOTA 1100 AM
4.10 4 NE WOODBURY MN WASHINGTON 1100 AM
4.00 7 NNW AMERY WI POLK 1100 AM
4.00 5 S MINNEAPOLIS MN HENNEPIN 1100 AM
4.00 1 E REDWOOD FALLS MN REDWOOD 1100 AM
4.00 CUMBERLAND WI BARRON 1000 AM
4.00 WASECA MN WASECA 1000 AM
3.80 2 N WOODBURY MN WASHINGTON 1100 AM
3.50 1 NE STILLWATER MN WASHINGTON 1100 AM
3.50 1 SE MAPLE LAKE MN WRIGHT 1100 AM
3.50 BLUE EARTH MN FARIBAULT 1000 AM
3.40 1 E OWATONNA MN STEELE 1100 AM
3.20 RICE LAKE WI BARRON 1000 AM
3.10 10 N WEYERHAEUSER WI RUSK 1100 AM
3.00 2 SE CAMERON WI BARRON 1100 AM
3.00 1 SSW RIVER FALLS WI PIERCE 1100 AM
3.00 1 NW PRESCOTT MN WASHINGTON 1100 AM
3.00 2 SE CHETEK WI BARRON 1100 AM
3.00 HASTINGS L+D 2 MN DAKOTA 1000 AM
3.00 2 N WEYERHAEUSER WI RUSK 1000 AM
3.00 BALDWIN WI ST. CROIX 1000 AM
3.00 1 SE MADISON MN LAC QUI PARLE 1000 AM
2.80 6 ESE DRESSER WI POLK 1100 AM
2.60 3 NW ELLSWORTH WI PIERCE 1100 AM
2.30 4 E NERSTRAND MN GOODHUE 1100 AM
2.30 ROBERTS WI ST. CROIX 1000 AM
2.00 3 N BOYCEVILLE WI DUNN 1100 AM
2.00 3 WNW LADYSMITH WI RUSK 1100 AM
2.00 1 NE ELK MOUND WI DUNN 1100 AM
2.00 4 W CORNELL WI CHIPPEWA 1100 AM
2.00 2 ENE MORRIS MN STEVENS 1000 AM
2.00 3 WSW LADYSMITH WI RUSK 1000 AM
2.00 ELK MOUND WI DUNN 1000 AM
1.50 CANNON FALLS MN GOODHUE 1000 AM


----------



## OC&D

I'm filling up my truck at a gas station in Newport at about 8AM this morning, and a guy pulls up, rolls down his window, and asks, "You out plowin'?"

(I look at my plow and look back at him) "Uhhhhhh. Yeah....."

He wanted me to do his driveway. I told him I didn't have time.

I wish I would have had my wits about me to say something witty..you know, like a Bill Engvall "Here's your sign" type comeback.

I need a magnetic set of those "Not for hire" signs for my truck.


----------



## SnowClear

Not sure what is worse... Kids chucking compressed snowballs, basically baseball-like hardness, at my truck or seeing a laser painted on my shoulder at 3:30AM this morning. Felt like that guy in the movie Predator waiting for the boom.

Just happy to walk out this storm alive. Careful, there is a loony in a S. Bloomington affluent neighborhood.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got a call from a property manager. They were concerned because one of the residents claimed one of my shovelers was looking in her window.

I said I highly doubted my shoveler was window peeking. I said there was a good chance that he may have been taking a break, zoning out from shoveling for the last 18 hours and his face may have been in the direction of the window, but I can guarantee he wasn't peeking 

I then explained that it was 3 pm and sunny, at a window facing south. With the new snow and sunlight, the reflect took would have made it almost impossible to see in the window even walking up to the window and cupping your head with your hands.

Her response "well, all I know is I can't have my residents feel threatened and if we need to, we will have to switch vendors". 

What do you say to that other than, yes, I will talk with them.

I'm quite close to breaking this contract. This is the same place that my Shoveler's car was broken into last night. I wish I wouldn't have been so brain dead so I could have responded with"well, if my Shoveler's belongings aren't safe while he is servicing your property, I will have to find a new customer".

:realmad:


----------



## SnowClear

Narrowing my residential snow operations to Bloomington only next year. Looking to match up customers in Edina, Minnetonka, and Eden Prairie with a new snow company next year. 

Let me know if interested. Giving them away, not selling. Just looking for a smooth transition.


----------



## SnowClear

LwnmwrMan22;1633257 said:


> Got a call from a property manager. They were concerned because one of the residents claimed one of my shovelers was looking in her window.
> 
> I said I highly doubted my shoveler was window peeking. I said there was a good chance that he may have been taking a break, zoning out from shoveling for the last 18 hours and his face may have been in the direction of the window, but I can guarantee he wasn't peeking
> 
> I then explained that it was 3 pm and sunny, at a window facing south. With the new snow and sunlight, the reflect took would have made it almost impossible to see in the window even walking up to the window and cupping your head with your hands.
> 
> Her response "well, all I know is I can't have my residents feel threatened and if we need to, we will have to switch vendors".
> 
> What do you say to that other than, yes, I will talk with them.
> 
> I'm quite close to breaking this contract. This is the same place that my Shoveler's car was broken into last night. I wish I wouldn't have been so brain dead so I could have responded with"well, if my Shoveler's belongings aren't safe while he is servicing your property, I will have to find a new customer".
> 
> :realmad:


Does she pull the "switch vendors" spade often? I understand people wanting to be heard, but if she is constantly asserting her dominance through a "you serve me attitude," it sounds like it is time to let 'em go. I'm sure she didn't like your methodical analysis of the situation - essentially disproving her preconceived conclusion that you employ weirdos. The best she could ask for is for you to look into the situation, collaborate, and help her draw a conclusion to satisfy her tenant. It appears she skipped to the end (concluded before having evidence). Kudos to you for keeping your cool.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1633257 said:


> Got a call from a property manager. They were concerned because one of the residents claimed one of my shovelers was looking in her window.
> 
> I said I highly doubted my shoveler was window peeking. I said there was a good chance that he may have been taking a break, zoning out from shoveling for the last 18 hours and his face may have been in the direction of the window, but I can guarantee he wasn't peeking
> 
> I then explained that it was 3 pm and sunny, at a window facing south. With the new snow and sunlight, the reflect took would have made it almost impossible to see in the window even walking up to the window and cupping your head with your hands.
> 
> Her response "well, all I know is I can't have my residents feel threatened and if we need to, we will have to switch vendors".
> 
> What do you say to that other than, yes, I will talk with them.
> 
> I'm quite close to breaking this contract. This is the same place that my Shoveler's car was broken into last night. I wish I wouldn't have been so brain dead so I could have responded with"well, if my Shoveler's belongings aren't safe while he is servicing your property, I will have to find a new customer".
> 
> :realmad:


Sounds like someone is looking for some attention and probably needs to get laid:whistling:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I kindly request that no one continue to say "well, if we can't do summer work, it may as well keep snowing".


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1633276 said:


> I kindly request that no one continue to say "well, if we can't do summer work, it may as well keep snowing".


Agreed, I'm already hearing about more snow on Sunday and an even bigger storm on Tuesday..... F#c& this!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1633279 said:


> Agreed, I'm already hearing about more snow on Sunday and an even bigger storm on Tuesday..... F#c& this!


wait more on tuesday??? :crying:


----------



## BossPlow614

After 15 or so hours from this storm and how heavy it was (hard on truck & plow and me shoveling!) I'm sick of it and ready for it to be normal and warm. I have a lot of landscape & irri installs plus all maintenance waiting to be done which would bring in much more than snow currently does.


----------



## Semi-Crazy

amazed at how its possible half my driveways went really well and cleaned up nice, and the other half just all and all look like ****!, same storm, same snow, oh well, think I'm gonna bury the plow and call 2012/2013 officially over, who's with me? I'm supposed to break ground on a new pole building this weekend!(like that's gonna happen!):laughing:


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1633276 said:


> I kindly request that no one continue to say "well, if we can't do summer work, it may as well keep snowing".


You took the friggin words out of my mouth... exceot I didn't plan on being polite...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1633280 said:


> wait more on tuesday??? :crying:


I haven't seen the the news or any weather sites but I heard it on the radio a couple times today and people are talking about it at the bar tonight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

EmJayDub;1633281 said:


> After 15 or so hours from this storm and how heavy it was (hard on truck & plow and me shoveling!) I'm sick of it and ready for it to be normal and warm. I have a lot of landscape & irri installs plus all maintenance waiting to be done which would bring in much more than snow currently does.


Now you're catching on!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Unit's (and SSS's) Metogram, which nailed the 8" last night, has 6 more " by Tuesday 

1" tomorrow night, 2.5" Sunday night, 1" Monday night and 1" Tuesday.


----------



## qualitycut

Well if we cant do summer work might as well keep snowing :laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1633294 said:


> Well if we cant do summer work might as well keep snowing :laughing:


Really?? Sheesh....


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1633294 said:


> Well if we cant do summer work might as well keep snowing :laughing:


He is going to show up at the bar and beat you


----------



## OC&D

At this point even I am really ready to be done with this sh!t.


----------



## qualitycut

I'm sick of the waking up every hour to look out the Window crap.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1633302 said:


> I'm sick of the waking up every hour to look out the Window crap.


You do know it's clear out tonight, right???


----------



## qualitycut

Yes no waking up tonight and hopefully not again till next winter. I really hope that we don't get the snow the next few days. I'm just glad I scheduled my trip for next Thursday because originally it was going to be either of the last two weekends but tickets were to expensive. And good thing damn snow.


----------



## qualitycut

O yea and the furnace shouldnt be running in mid April.


----------



## TKLAWN

Clear and sunny looks nice right. New record low, it's 22 degrees.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1633326 said:


> Clear and sunny looks nice right. New record low, it's 22 degrees.


It feels like January outside..


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1633333 said:


> It feels like January outside..


but it looks so nice outside.


----------



## TKLAWN

NWS has 2-4 forecast for Monday.


----------



## unit28

just wait for Tue numbers to start flashing
As per one of my later posts, this continuation should not be surprising.

The met gen I eluded to the other day....someone pulled the wrong number off the chart.
We had at least 5" by late afternon and another 7+ on top of that through the overnight.

Looking at it once again this AM, the snow acc. numbers {even the average points} are ramping up.

PS wasn't it supposed to be mid 50's today?


----------



## Polarismalibu

I guess ill take the sled out for a ride today. Didn't expect to do that mid April


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1633350 said:


> I guess ill take the sled out for a ride today. Didn't expect to do that late April


Had to change it for you!!


----------



## qualitycut

I had to read that about 5 times so see it. Nws graphic has plowable snow over us again.


----------



## SnowClear

Just registered for SIMA Symposium. With forecast showing potential for more snow I figured it was a good time to register and get it out of the way.

Hopefully I'm able to meet some locals at the show.


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1633308 said:


> Yes no waking up tonight and hopefully not again till next winter. I really hope that we don't get the snow the next few days. I'm just glad I scheduled my trip for next Thursday because originally it was going to be either of the last two weekends but tickets were to expensive. And good thing damn snow.


We're supposed to be leaving for Texas on Thursday......at this point I'm not sure that's a good idea.


----------



## Camden

SnowClear;1633359 said:


> Just registered for SIMA Symposium. With forecast showing potential for more snow I figured it was a good time to register and get it out of the way.
> 
> Hopefully I'm able to meet some locals at the show.


I'll be there. I'm not exactly sure what events I'll be attending but I was hoping that a bunch of us from MN could get together and have a bs session at some point.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Completely off topic, but god Brickman's trucks are ugly... must be so no one will steal them...


----------



## andersman02

SnowClear;1633359 said:


> Just registered for SIMA Symposium. With forecast showing potential for more snow I figured it was a good time to register and get it out of the way.
> 
> Hopefully I'm able to meet some locals at the show.


Are symposiums basically like the green expo but all snow?

I found my first mystery dent today  No idea where it came from, Havent hit anyone this year and didn't feel or hear anything while out plowing, hmmmmm


----------



## Green Grass

OC&D;1633361 said:


> We're supposed to be leaving for Texas on Thursday......at this point I'm not sure that's a good idea.


The snow should melt by July


----------



## Green Grass

andersman02;1633367 said:


> Are symposiums basically like the green expo but all snow?
> 
> I found my first mystery dent today  No idea where it came from, Havent hit anyone this year and didn't feel or hear anything while out plowing, hmmmmm


someone found you


----------



## qualitycut

My totals for Monday night went from 1-3 to 3-5


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1633385 said:


> My totals for Monday night went from 1-3 to 3-5


Same here... with a low of 28... seems plausible...


----------



## Green Grass

They show highs around 50 though.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1633385 said:


> My totals for Monday night went from 1-3 to 3-5


That's just great sense my truck has a broken lead spring in the front


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1633389 said:


> They show highs around 50 though.


I have a high of 43 with rain/snow likely.


----------



## SnowClear

andersman02;1633367 said:


> Are symposiums basically like the green expo but all snow?
> 
> I found my first mystery dent today  No idea where it came from, Havent hit anyone this year and didn't feel or hear anything while out plowing, hmmmmm


This last snow event put a few marks on my personal truck. Large enough to be an eyesore, yet small enough to question repair.

Symposium is pretty much what you are thinking. Great networking event.

Camden - Has something been formalized for Team Minnesota to meet and greet?


----------



## Deershack

Camden;1633362 said:


> I'll be there. I'm not exactly sure what events I'll be attending but I was hoping that a bunch of us from MN could get together and have a bs session at some point.


Good luck getting a get to gether going. If you do, hope it's not limited to just those going to SIMA show. In other words, not at the show.

If things keep up like this, SIMA can have the vendors put on actual demos of their equip in the parking lots.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Winters over. See you guys next year!!:waving: (#4)


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1633441 said:


> Winters over. See you guys next year!!:waving: (#4)


Great... thanks for that!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1633441 said:


> Winters over. See you guys next year!!:waving: (#4)


JERK!!! Stop that already!!


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1633451 said:


> JERK!!! Stop that already!!


He's just doing it on purpose now.


----------



## PTTP08

I know this is the wrong time of year for this but I am going to sub for somebody else next year. Who is good company to work for? A buddy has worked for village green for years but he said I need a bobcat in order to work for them I just have 2 trucks. Might have 3 this summer so next season I would run 3 trucks and try to find another reliable driver haha


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1633454 said:


> He's just doing it on purpose now.


I'm trying to break the curse I have unleashed on us every time I use those words. But in all seriousness I'm thinking nothing to worry about this week. Everything has trended way down on Monday. My front yard had 10" but with the sun today the grass is already showing. It will take much more than 4" to even consider plowing I think. I don't think we'll get close to that anyway. The difference this time will be the temps leading up to it even if it were to snow. I posted a pavement temp of 38* right before the last storm but I would bet it will be in the mid fortiesor higher this time around. I'm a little surprised NWS has issued amounts as soon as they did this time.(3-5" for me). They're only at a 60% chance. I think they have been sucked into the idea that it will never end so lets just roll with it in the forecast like they would in January. We'll see what happens but I really don't think we'll be plowing. If it snows 10" please curse my name but right now I'm not buying it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Plus, if you look at the meto gram, or whatever it's called, it's bringing the snow in much earlier than NWS.

That'll melt more too.

I'm hoping it doesn't snow at all.

Bought the wife a new 2013 Durango Citadel today, for no other reason that she deserves something nicer than a minivan to drive around.

It'd be nice not to drive it home in a blinding snow.


----------



## unit28

Hmmm.
We had little snow pack this last one too.
Given the fact that models are based on parameterization statistical variables , you.can easily discount ones that favor certain sects. Such as how the profiles are inclusive to each individual storm . The NAm vs RAP....one model views horizontally the other is viewing vertically.

I'm leaning towards the NAM.. and right now its keeping it South.
However like temperatures that can easily change too.
I like how the profiles are more horizontally characterized.
Also with the West to East flow, the temps willl be colder ....if the west has had a recent significantly higher ratio. In qich somehow the last storm we all had a much higher ratio.. 
There's a sharp N/S line that appears to me will easily erode after the orographic flow streaks acrossed the great basin of the Rockies..
Checked the 2 m nam temps if the precup lingers Mon night then we have a greater chance than talked of on totals.

http://weather.cod.edu/forecast/


----------



## unit28

Went and read NWS discs. Really coinciding agreements from all points. Also checked NCEP discs, see concurring variances on how some models are outliers as being to fast.


----------



## SSS Inc.

"And it is certainly possible
that much of the pcpn will be lost to rain or melt on contact
since we/ll still be above freezing across much of that area until
monday evening."

They have me at 1-2" now but there weather story graphic has me in the 4" range.


----------



## unit28

Still snowing here this morning.

We will be watching the system as it comes east acrossed the Rockies.
Depending now on the progression and if the hp holds or erodes


----------



## unit28

Anoka.....

Monday...a chance of snow in the morning...then rain and snow
likely in the afternoon. Snow accumulation up to 2 inches. Highs
in the lower 40s. North winds 10 to 15 mph. Chance of
precipitation 70 percent.
.monday night...cloudy. Snow likely in the evening...then a
chance of snow after midnight. Snow accumulation of 1 to
2 inches. Lows in the upper 20s. North winds 10 to 15 mph. Chance
of snow 60 percent


SSS, 
they must have the totals as being all inclusive?
morning and night total possible being 4"


----------



## unit28

{notes to self}

seeing the snow storm warnings and advisories from all major parts of the rockies,
the orographic lift of the storm will have little effort affecticinfg North faceing slopes. meaning Eastern portions and onward. 


This from one local in MT.--------------


...WINTER STORM WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM 9 AM THIS MORNING
TO 6 PM MDT MONDAY...

A WINTER STORM WARNING FOR HEAVY SNOW REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM 9 AM
THIS MORNING TO 6 PM MDT MONDAY.

* TIMING...SNOW WILL DEVELOP THIS MORNING AND BE HEAVY AT TIMES
INTO MONDAY. THE SNOW WILL TAPER OFF BY MONDAY AFTERNOON.

* SNOW ACCUMULATION...4 TO 8 INCHES...WITH LOCALLY HIGHER AMOUNTS
ON THE EASTERN SLOPES OF THE CRAZY MOUNTAINS.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1633459 said:


> Plus, if you look at the meto gram, or whatever it's called, it's bringing the snow in much earlier than NWS.
> 
> That'll melt more too.
> 
> I'm hoping it doesn't snow at all.
> 
> Bought the wife a new 2013 Durango Citadel today, for no other reason that she deserves something nicer than a minivan to drive around.
> 
> It'd be nice not to drive it home in a blinding snow.


Did you get the hemi?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1633482 said:


> Did you get the hemi?


No. I have the Hemi in a 2012 Ram 2500, and the mileage is okay.

The one that I'm looking at has a V-6. I don't have any reason to put a V-8 in the Durango.

It's $2,000 more for the Hemi and you get 3-4 mpg less.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1633483 said:


> No. I have the Hemi in a 2012 Ram 2500, and the mileage is okay.
> 
> The one that I'm looking at has a V-6. I don't have any reason to put a V-8 in the Durango.
> 
> It's $2,000 more for the Hemi and you get 3-4 mpg less.


Make sure you get a service contract.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ACCUMULATING SNOW IS EXPECTED MONDAY INTO MONDAY NIGHT. THERE IS
UNCERTAINTY ON WHERE THE RAIN/SNOW LINE WILL BE... WHICH WILL HAVE
A SIGNIFICANT IMPACT ON POTENTIAL SNOWFALL AMOUNTS. THEREFORE...
PLEASE CONTINUE TO MONITOR LATER FORECASTS AS THE STORM SYSTEM
BEGINS TO DEVELOP.


Per NWS ^^^^^


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;1633485 said:


> Make sure you get a service contract.


Always a good idea with a dodge.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1633485 said:


> Make sure you get a service contract.


Comes with a 5 year, 100,000 mile warranty. Thumbs Up\

I'm not worried about it on the Durango, but I'm glad I did on the Ram they just rebuilt the front end under.


----------



## BossPlow614

Has anyone looked at their 10 day? Very promising, except for oc&d who still wants winter. Next Saturday looks like temps we haven't seen since early Nov (70s)!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

I seen a 59 but no 70


----------



## djagusch

Well they bumped my totals for Monday night.


----------



## BossPlow614

Twc has 71 for Champlin next Saturday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

F#c&ing a$$holes.. 

I'm now at 2-4" for tomorrow night and no 70 degrees only 59 on Saturday.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I hope I didn't jinx us but the NAM seems to think its going to snow this time around. The GFS was right on last storm and it has come way down. 

On a good note it does look really nice temp wise later in the week. Nws looks to be on the low end of the temps, for good reason if we do get the snow. There looks to be some shots at mid 60's to 70 late in the week. If it snows tomorrow that sure does look like its going to be it. NWS even mentioned that on their weather story. I'm not plowing unless there's going to be 5" on the ground when places open.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

KSTP and AccuWeather have up to an inch for tomorrow night.

High temps tomorrow are 10+ degrees higher than they were last Thursday / Friday.

Hahahahaha... it WOULD be funny if the 18z Nam was right, and it snowed 16" from 1 pm Monday to 1 am Tuesday morning.


----------



## unit28

djagusch;1633520 said:


> Well they bumped my totals for Monday night.


yeah boss,
everyone was thinking I was blowing smoke

The NAM was showing a good trof building up a couple days ago,
NWS posted some totals yesterday that I thought were borderline shallow.
With the horizontal {stacked } variables, no way the NAM is off track here.

Although it still hasn't blown through it still looked tight, which may still shift S of here with the bulk or...maybe not. 
QPF were near .15 hr. this morning.

Got back from McGreggor just now, all rain and 35*.... drowned alot of snow today.

edit

snow near 100% chance. It's now bumped up an additional 40% 
Anoka,
.MONDAY NIGHT...SNOW IN THE EVENING...THEN A SLIGHT CHANCE OF
SNOW AFTER MIDNIGHT. SNOW ACCUMULATION OF 2 TO 3 INCHES. LOWS IN
THE UPPER 20S. NORTH WINDS 10 TO 15 MPH. CHANCE OF SNOW NEAR
100 PERCENT.


----------



## AuroraMSP

Novak Weather Update---

It looks like we have to sweat through one more snow event. This one is still questionable, but it appears that a good chunk of so. MN will receive an accumulating snow between noon Monday and sunrise Tuesday. As of now, I'm thinking a solid 2"-4" of heavy wet snow across the MSP metro

Attached is the latest 24 hour potential snow graphic.


----------



## djagusch

unit28;1633541 said:


> yeah boss,
> everyone was thinking I was blowing smoke
> 
> The NAM was showing a good trof building up a couple days ago,
> NWS posted some totals yesterday that I thought were borderline shallow.
> With the horizontal {stacked } variables, no way the NAM is off track here.
> 
> Although it still hasn't blown through it still looked tight, which may still shift S of here with the bulk or...maybe not.
> QPF were near .15 hr. this morning.
> 
> Got back from McGreggor just now, all rain and 35*.... drowned alot of snow today.
> 
> edit
> 
> snow near 100% chance. It's now bumped up an additional 40%
> Anoka,
> .MONDAY NIGHT...SNOW IN THE EVENING...THEN A SLIGHT CHANCE OF
> SNOW AFTER MIDNIGHT. SNOW ACCUMULATION OF 2 TO 3 INCHES. LOWS IN
> THE UPPER 20S. NORTH WINDS 10 TO 15 MPH. CHANCE OF SNOW NEAR
> 100 PERCENT.


So with the warm temps tomorrow, reduced snowpack, and wet roads. How much of that 2 to 3"s will melt on contact?

I think last snowfall the sleet before the snow kept it from melting on contact. Do they show any sleet in the change over to snow?


----------



## unit28

Look for graupal first. The warm front progged tonight will have an occluded cold front to tap into as the warmer air passes post haste As posted earlier there's a tight gradient of N/S divergences that the cold front must overcome tomorrow night


----------



## unit28

330 am comes early. Tired of 12 hr shifts 3weeks now....ho hum


----------



## Camden

What are you doing for work these days, unit?


----------



## unit28

Metal fabricating.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1633540 said:


> KSTP and AccuWeather have up to an inch for tomorrow night.
> 
> High temps tomorrow are 10+ degrees higher than they were last Thursday / Friday.
> 
> Hahahahaha... it WOULD be funny if the 18z Nam was right, and it snowed 16" from 1 pm Monday to 1 am Tuesday morning.


You're liking that Met generator aren't ya. It's a fun tool for snow plow jockeys. This is the same thing but hooked up with NWS so its easy to compare to their forecast. You have to hit a few more options to get it to do what you want though.

http://preview.weather.gov/edd/

My gut still says non-event.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1633546 said:


> So with the warm temps tomorrow, reduced snowpack, and wet roads. How much of that 2 to 3"s will melt on contact?
> 
> *I think last snowfall the sleet before the snow kept it from melting on contact.* Do they show any sleet in the change over to snow?


I think the reason it kept from melting on contact was because IT WAS FREAKING 6-12 INCHES OF SNOW!!!

Tomorrow night is supposed to be 2-4, with a fair amount during daylight hours, mixed with rain if you look at the hourly graph.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1633559 said:


> You're liking that Met generator aren't ya. It's a fun tool for snow plow jockeys. This is the same thing but hooked up with NWS so its easy to compare to their forecast. You have to hit a few more options to get it to do what you want though.
> 
> *http://preview.weather.gov/edd/*
> 
> My gut still says non-event.


There are WAY too many options there. Gives me a headache.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1633562 said:


> There are WAY too many options there. Gives me a headache.


Try this.

Click on MORE LAYERS, then MODELS, then BUFKIT, then on the map for your area.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1633564 said:


> Try this.
> 
> Click on MORE LAYERS, then MODELS, then BUFKIT, then on the map for your area.


Could you draw me a better diagram??


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1633574 said:


> Could you draw me a better diagram??


No.

Arrows make everything better and that's the best I could do.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Channel 4 guy said 3-7"?!?!?! Ian said 2.2. I didn't catch the other two. Although Kare 11's website said 1-2" as of 5:07 pm Sunday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Um.... are we going to have another storm like the last one??? Everyone keeps calling for 2-4", yet metro gram keeps showing 6.5".


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1633577 said:


> Channel 4 guy said 3-7"?!?!?! Ian said 2.2. I didn't catch the other two. Although Kare 11's website said 1-2" as of 5:07 pm Sunday.


I forgot to watch the news but the last NAM(00z) came in at 8". Thats several in a row at that amount. The 16" one was the NAM 4km , not sure what the difference is with that one.(some high resolution something or other) Nonetheless its sitting at 8" as well now. If the GFS shows up with 8" I think we're in trouble. 
This is starting to feel like a twilight zone episode where this couple can't leave the town their in.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dave Dahl has 3-4" at the late news.

We will be plowing.

Now I just need to find some guys.


----------



## justinsp

I about had a heart attach when I woke up and looked at forecast. Was forecast for 3-5 yesterday, then 2-4 last night when I went to bed, now I wake up and BAM! were in a winter storm warning and 6-10" forecast. WTF!!!!

On a side note, who has time for this?!?! Hope its not any of your employees.


----------



## djagusch

We are all screwed.


----------



## justinsp

djagusch;1633592 said:


> We are all screwed.


And not the FUN screwed


----------



## BossPlow614

5-9" tonight for Champlin via NwS. Holy sh!t!!!


----------



## TKLAWN

Please kill me!:crying:


----------



## Janko78

Great another Winter Storm Warning! 4-8" big deal! Just go plow it and bill it! Lol appears the timing is going to suck ass on it as well. I'm pumped and super excited about plowing more snow on April 22-23rd.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Channel 9 guy says 3-6" with snowflakes the size of tents.

AccuWeather says 3-6".

KSTP app says up to 4".


----------



## Janko78

Heavy sarcasm was used in thee above message and dies not reflect Janko78's real view of snow..... which is F-it!! Have a nice day!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Metrogram says 9" from about 7 pm to 1 am.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1633600 said:


> Channel 9 guy says 3-6" with snowflakes the size of tents.
> 
> AccuWeather says 3-6".
> 
> KSTP app says up to 4".[/QUOT
> 
> And about this time last storm they were saying that also. And we got? Tonight they will start saying the 6" number with a plus behind.
> 
> And sss after this storm is done don't say anything for the 5th time.


----------



## Janko78

Agreed! I 2nd that message!


----------



## Green Grass

Winter storm warning for me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Channel 9 guy is already saying 3-6" with more possible


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1633561 said:


> Tomorrow night is supposed to be 2-4, with a fair amount during daylight hours, mixed with rain if you look at the hourly graph.


Not anymore, they are now talking 4-8" and its not supposed really get going until over night.... Again! 

At least it is going to be sunny tomorrow, so they say now I guess we shall see.


----------



## Groundforcemn

I should really be thankful for these snowfalls. My April would have been really bad on the books if I didn't get to plow and no lawn work was to get done. I'm trying to look at it as a glass half-full situation. Not a big fan of it but just reminding that it's not the end of the world either. It will be 60 on Saturday! Let the phone calls begin to start clean-ups! Now that will be stressful.ussmileyflag


----------



## SnowGuy73

Groundforcemn;1633611 said:


> I should really be thankful for these snowfalls. My April would have been really bad on the books if I didn't get to plow and no lawn work was to get done.


The reason none of us can do lawn work is because of the snow and the reason we get to plow is because we can't do lawn work.....

I'm failing to see your point with the books here!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We will be lucky to do cleanups by the 15th of May now. Driving around yesterday, water was standing EVERYWHERE. Not only are we going to add to the moisture, but waiting for the puddles to dry, then form the lawn to get hard enough to actually run equipment on.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

At least JohnDee was able to quit working.


----------



## TKLAWN

Well this sucks. The snow itself 6-9 inches and then what I was afraid of is going from snow to 70 deg and having no time to get to spring clean ups.Hard to do spring cu with no spring.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Looks like the GFS decided to join the NAM. On my weather radio this morning they said today 1", Tonight 8". I wasn't expecting that when I woke up.


----------



## djagusch

I'm going to guess the last 3 storms or so we had more sod damage then the last 2 seasons which this one will just add to that. Having snow glued to the blade and pushing up doesn't make it go up quick enough.


----------



## SnowGuy73

djagusch;1633619 said:


> I'm going to guess the last 3 storms or so we had more sod damage then the last 2 seasons which this one will just add to that. Having snow glued to the blade and pushing up doesn't make it go up quick enough.


I was hoping that some of it was going to be salvaged, but after rolling the sod back 3 times now and going for a 4th I think I'm F'ed!!


----------



## djagusch

SnowGuy73;1633621 said:


> Thats understandable, however if you are that tight for money that you can't go couple weeks or even months without steady income.... I think you are in the wrong business!


Knowing him a bit I don't think there is a money issue. More like keep the guys busy to keep them around is what he is saying.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak's latest.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

Groundforcemn;1633611 said:


> I should really be thankful for these snowfalls. My April would have been really bad on the books if I didn't get to plow and no lawn work was to get done. I'm trying to look at it as a glass half-full situation. Not a big fan of it but just reminding that it's not the end of the world either. It will be 60 on Saturday! Let the phone calls begin to start clean-ups! Now that will be stressful.ussmileyflag


What's the over/under on if we actually see 60 this weekend if all this snow comes and cools things off?


----------



## Green Grass

We are hosting a firefighter softball tournament in 3 weeks it better stop snowing!!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1633628 said:


> What's the over/under on if we actually see 60 this weekend if all this snow comes and cools things off?


I already heard twice this morning that the thursday storm is "one to watch, right now it looks to be all rain but with the coming snow were going to cool off again"!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1633629 said:


> We are hosting a firefighter softball tournament in 3 weeks it better stop snowing!!!!!!


Is that the one in New Germany already?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1633632 said:


> Is that the one in New Germany already?


No we done one in Waverly in the spring.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1633630 said:


> I already heard twice this morning that the thursday storm is "one to watch, right now it looks to be all rain but with the coming snow were going to cool off again"!


Exactly, just like we were supposed to see 50 this past weekend... not after the snow... now more snow... bad cycle we're in


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1633635 said:


> Exactly, just like we were supposed to see 50 this past weekend... not after the snow... now more snow... bad cycle we're in


I think we have been hearing that since the middle of March.


----------



## TKLAWN

Just think about how you can tell people twenty years from now about how we got three 8+ inch snow storms in mid to late April. Good story right:angry:


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1633638 said:


> Just think about how you can tell people twenty years from now about how we got three 8+ inch snow storms in mid to late April. Good story right:angry:


That is my new attitude. Nothing we can do about it and everyone is in the same boat. To top it off watch us get an early winter next season. All I'm hoping for now is that all of our customers and potential customers remember this and don't get mad when we can't get to all of the projects right away. I know the first week in the 60's our phone is going to blow up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just figured out I had a blower disappear during the last storm. Time to hit up Craigslist.


----------



## OC&D

NWS has me at 6"-10" with thunder snow possible.

Maybe I should go back to bed.


----------



## qualitycut

At this rate we will be able to bill for spring and fall cleanup the same month.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm now at a rain snow mix for Wednesday, just a couple hours ago it was all rain per Nws.


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1633655 said:


> I'm now at a rain snow mix for Wednesday, just a couple hours ago it was all rain per Nws.


This is not what I want to hear. I'm leaving for Texas on Thursday and I never imagined I'd have to worry about getting folks to cover my accounts for flipping snow!


----------



## qualitycut

A lot of people hauling snow equipment around


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ian just updated on facebook too, now saying that there is a shift in today's track and it should be all snow with little rain.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1633486 said:


> ACCUMULATING SNOW IS EXPECTED MONDAY INTO MONDAY NIGHT. THERE IS
> UNCERTAINTY ON WHERE THE RAIN/SNOW LINE WILL BE... WHICH WILL HAVE
> A SIGNIFICANT IMPACT ON POTENTIAL SNOWFALL AMOUNTS. THEREFORE...
> PLEASE CONTINUE TO MONITOR LATER FORECASTS AS THE STORM SYSTEM
> BEGINS TO DEVELOP.
> 
> Per NWS ^^^^^





OC&D;1633656 said:


> This is not what I want to hear. I'm leaving for Texas on Thursday and I never imagined I'd have to worry about getting folks to cover my accounts for flipping snow!


I'm leaving for Georgia Thursday and this contractor insists I can have this house landscaped this week.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Duluth NWS has 7-11" for me on the north side.

I'm going with 14"


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;1633659 said:


> I'm leaving for Georgia Thursday and this contractor insists I can have this house landscaped this week.


But he knows landscaping better than you and why did he hire you then, right?


----------



## snowman55

how are guys who leased snow equip dealing with this? how about subs? how many won't show up?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just picked up a basically new Toro 2450 in MG for $150. Got everyone on board for tonight. My stress level has dropped considerably.


----------



## BossPlow614

And to think, back in January, most were ready to throw in the towel on this season.


----------



## qualitycut

I'm blaming SSS for this mess.


----------



## Camden

snowman55;1633670 said:


> how are guys who leased snow equip dealing with this? how about subs? how many won't show up?


I was wondering the same thing. If I were in their position I would go to Ziegler and do daily rentals on as many machines as I'd need.


----------



## snowman55

I know 1 guy is paying $600 a day + delivery for a loader. tough to make any money like that.


----------



## OC&D

snowman55;1633677 said:


> I know 1 guy is paying $600 a day + delivery for a loader. tough to make any money like that.


Ugh. That could put a serious dent in the profits! I told my wife I'm taking 1/2 of what I make this month and buying guns I may not be able to buy at some point.


----------



## skorum03

OC&D;1633679 said:


> Ugh. That could put a serious dent in the profits! I told my wife I'm taking 1/2 of what I make this month and buying guns I may not be able to buy at some point.


I like where your head is at

YardBros Outdoors
www.yardbros.com


----------



## OC&D

Channel 5 just said 4-7" tonight.


----------



## OC&D

skorum03;1633680 said:


> I like where your head is at
> 
> YardBros Outdoors
> www.yardbros.com


Get them while you can! At least my wife like to shoot too!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Storm doesn't look SUPER bad on radar. Unless that blob in NE turns to snow over us.

Just signed the papers on the Durango. Put a lifetime warranty on it. The 11 year old will have a heck of a vehicle to drive and be covered w/warranty when it's time.


----------



## skorum03

OC&D;1633682 said:


> Get them while you can! At least my wife like to shoot too!


Well then you've got the best of both worlds since she likes to shoot she shouldn't mind you buying guns. I on the other hand am only 20 years old and also have the best of both worlds, no wife. haha

YardBros Outdoors
www.yardbros.com


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1633681 said:


> Channel 5 just said 4-7" tonight.


Channel 11 said 3-8", I didn't catch totals on channel 4 but the future cast thing still showed it snowing at 07:00 tomorrow.

I was hoping it'd be done by midnight or so.


----------



## ringahding1

LwnmwrMan22;1633652 said:


> Just figured out I had a blower disappear during the last storm. Time to hit up Craigslist.


Hey if you see a Diamond Plated Northern Tool - Truck Tool Box lemme know....2.5 weeks ago ripped right out from one of my trucks!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Breaking News:

Novak talking about a potential bust for this storm!

SE warm air, rain snow mix I guess. 

Maybe it will come further North and West.


----------



## PremierL&L

SnowGuy73;1633687 said:


> Channel 11 said 3-8", I didn't catch totals on cLooks like mosr accumulation should end by 2 or 3hannel 4 but the future cast thing still showed it snowing at 07:00 tomorrow.
> 
> I was hoping it'd be done by midnight or so.


Looks like most accumulations should be done by 2 or 3 with flurries lingering.


----------



## PTTP08

Hey guys and gals I am looking for trucks to cover a few small lots in elk river rogers and St.michael areas. I have my first chemotheripy at 6 am Tuesday so I cant plow much of anything. I have everything covered except these 3 stops its about an hour a lot PM me if you can help and I will call later today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1633689 said:


> Breaking News:
> 
> Novak talking about a potential bust for this storm!


STOP!!!!!! DON'T JINX!!

I bought the extra blower, on my way picking up 2 more from the shop and filling up the 3rd truck.

Already signed the papers for the new vehicle so we can get in and out at the dealership this afternoon.

I'm doing everything I can to be over prepared and head this thing south (which 2 days ago is what people were forecasting).


----------



## SnowGuy73

Weather channel jumped up, hey were at 2-4" now 5-8" tonight.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1633689 said:


> Breaking News:
> 
> Novak talking about a potential bust for this storm!


Who is this novak guy? I have seen his charts and his facebook page but who is he. Does he have a meteorology background? I'm genuinely curious what his story is. I wonder what he sees that indicates bust.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1633694 said:


> Who is this novak guy? I have seen his charts and his facebook page but who is he. Does he have a meteorology background? I'm genuinely curious what his story is. I wonder what he sees that indicates bust.


Not sure who he is or anything, says warm air.

What are the asphalt temps, any idea today?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Air temps alone are 10+ degrees warmer.

It was supposed to be mostly cloudy, sun has been out a bit all morning


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

https://m.facebook.com/NovakWeather?id=177146689037030&_rdr

That will get you started SSS.


----------



## djagusch

SSS Inc.;1633694 said:


> Who is this novak guy? I have seen his charts and his facebook page but who is he. Does he have a meteorology background? I'm genuinely curious what his story is. I wonder what he sees that indicates bust.


He throws darts like the rest of them. Are you wanting to make sure he has the correct follow through when throwing a dart?


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1633697 said:


> https://m.facebook.com/NovakWeather?id=177146689037030&_rdr


Beat me to it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

52 degrees. Pavement temp at my shop


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1633700 said:


> 52 degrees. Pavement temp at my shop


Wow!

Thank you sir, I was pretty sure that was you that posted it the other day.


----------



## SnowGuy73

djagusch;1633698 said:


> He throws darts like the rest of them. Are you wanting to make sure he has the correct follow through when throwing a dart?


True, I guess I'm just looking / hoping for a rain only event.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Raining here now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1633702 said:


> True, I guess I'm just looking / hoping for a rain only event.


NWS updated the warning about 20 minutes ago and they are sticking with the same forecast. If it does snow even with the warmer pavement it will stick long enough to accumulate if its coming down at an 1-2" an hour. 
Rain would be fine with me but I'm not so sure that will happen.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I agree. Pavement temps could be 65, but 1-2" per hour will be too much and it'll accumulate.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

HOLY CRAP IT'S COMING DOWN HHAAARRDDDD!!!!


(Actually it's not, just wanted to get a jump on the rest of you.  )


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1633706 said:


> I agree. Pavement temps could be 65, but 1-2" per hour will be too much and it'll accumulate.


That yellow blob you spoke of earlier looks a little intimidating.

All I can figure out on Novak is that he likes to draw ovals on maps.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Using I-80 as a reference point, it sure looks like the blob is sinking slightly south, rather than slightly north.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Well, accuweather is up now also, 3-6" tonight.


----------



## Janko78

What I don't understand is how Ian Leonard says 2.2" maybe slushy totals by Tuesday am rush hour..then I wake up and we're in a Winter Storm Warning with 6-10"!! WTF


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Janko78;1633711 said:


> What I don't understand is how Ian Leonard says 2.2" maybe slushy totals by Tuesday am rush hour..then I wake up and we're in a Winter Storm Warning with 6-10"!! WTF


Steve Frazier was sticking with the 2.2" this morning on the 9.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SSS Inc.;1633127 said:


> Ian leonard is an idiot if anyone was was wondering. He says maybe an inch more.................. Yeah, if it ends in the next 20 minutes maybe.


I got about 7" more after that.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1633700 said:


> 52 degrees. Pavement temp at my shop


Where's your shop?


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1633710 said:


> Well, accuweather is up now also, 3-6" tonight.


They had me at 4-8 now it's 3-6. No rain all snow by the way already.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1633714 said:


> Where's your shop?


Shakopee........


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1633715 said:


> They had me at 4-8 now it's 3-6. No rain all snow by the way already.


I was at 2-4" all morning.... Who knows at this point!

I can't tell if it is still raining here or not.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got a call. Turns out my blower was at an account. Things are turning around today!!


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1633718 said:


> Got a call. Turns out my blower was at an account. Things are turning around today!!


No backing into any cars tonight now.


----------



## ryde307

Raining switching to snow for 10 min then back to rain on and off here.
Side note I am looking for someone to run a skid tonight if anyone knows someone.
Alot of grass here is greener than it was last week. I have a feeling we are going to go from winter to summer overnight. Spring cleanups might be tuff to get finished in time.


----------



## PremierL&L

On and off with snow here no rain at all but nothing hard yet, I will back into the driveway so I am ready to rip tonight


----------



## SSS Inc.

Rain/$now mix here.


----------



## djagusch

ryde307;1633722 said:


> Raining switching to snow for 10 min then back to rain on and off here.
> Side note I am looking for someone to run a skid tonight if anyone knows someone.
> Alot of grass here is greener than it was last week. I have a feeling we are going to go from winter to summer overnight. Spring cleanups might be tuff to get finished in time.


What's the air temp there?


----------



## qualitycut

Was some ice pellets in lake Elmo


----------



## SnowGuy73

Temps dropped big time here, we were at 44 at about 14:00 now its 35.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1633731 said:


> Temps dropped big time here, we were at 44 at about 14:00 now its 35.


Where about are you located.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Shakopee, south of town.


----------



## TKLAWN

Someone needs to tell Barlow his rain/ snow line is way off. It's been snowing here since 1:30, he showed the line in Wilmar.


----------



## qualitycut

Well the forecast looks like the temps are going to skip spring and shoot tight to 70.


----------



## ringahding1

Barlow on channel 5 says 4-7" in the metro and clear out around 4 or 5 am


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1633742 said:


> Well the forecast looks like the temps are going to skip spring and shoot tight to 70.


I will take 70 all summer long!

Perfect temp for working in, us chubby guys don't do so well in the 95 degree weather..


----------



## qualitycut

Yea that is perfect but all that means is not to long till 90 I love spring and fall temps to bad we skipped right past it this year.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Weather channel is now up to 6-10". 

They have been all over with totals today.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1633744 said:


> I will take 70 all summer long!
> 
> Perfect temp for working in, us chubby guys don't do so well in the 95 degree weather..


Dang right!


----------



## TKLAWN

ringahding1;1633743 said:


> Barlow on channel 5 says 4-7" in the metro and clear out around 4 or 5 am


NWS says 90% of the snow between 7 and midnite. They also dropped me to 3-5 from 5-9.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1633745 said:


> Yea that is perfect but all that means is not to long till 90 I love spring and fall temps to bad we skipped right past it this year.


I hear you there. With the way this year has gone though we will probably be talking snow again next week!


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1633748 said:


> NWS says 90% of the snow between 7 and midnite. They also dropped me to 3-5 from 5-9.


I'm at 100%, 4-8"


----------



## qualitycut

I'm still at 100% 5-9


----------



## TKLAWN

The accumulating snow is suppose to be between 7 and midnite. I wasn't too clear on that I guess.


----------



## BossPlow614

95 & humid is the best weather!! I'm 100% serious, I'd take that any day over the cold.


----------



## TKLAWN

EmJayDub;1633754 said:


> 95 & humid is the best weather!! I'm 100% serious, I'd take that any day over the cold.


No thanks! We had that all last summer, it sucked.


----------



## BossPlow614

That was awesome lol. We better have that from June-Sept to make up for this long ass winter.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Grass is turning white. My deck is looking slushy all of a sudden. MPLS


Well hello Kelly Cass(Weather Channel).


----------



## SnowGuy73

Grass is white here. 

Ian just said the warning goes until 10:00 now. .


----------



## SSS Inc.

Intensity sure picked up here. All these channels need to revamp that rain/snow line.


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1633761 said:


> Grass is white here.
> 
> Ian just said the warning goes until 10:00 now. .


10am tmrw?


----------



## ryde307

Coming down pretty good. I would say on stuff that didn't melt there is 1.5-2" already. The roads are still clear and wet.
Located in Chanhassen.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1633761 said:


> Grass is white here.
> 
> Ian just said the warning goes until 10:00 now. .


Ian's is an idiot. NWS says 7pm to 7 am.


----------



## SSS Inc.

My deck and backyard have about 3/4" already. Starting to stick on some of my neighbors walks. Flakes are getting kind of big now, I think its just a matter of time. 

I seriously think this is the first time I have seen it snowing hard and every channels radar has me in the rain. Usually its the other way around.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Grass is turning white on the north side.

It'll add up after 8 although it sure looks like more moisture is on the south side than the north.


----------



## Green Grass

Guess I better get off my a$$ and put the plow on.


----------



## Green Grass

Roads are covered in slush and there is a inch on my truck that has been sitting all day.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1633768 said:


> Grass is turning white on the north side.
> 
> It'll add up after 8 although it sure looks like more moisture is on the south side than the north.


Ch 4 showed a newer model putting the bulk slightly east/south. Nb was on the 1to 3/3 to 6 transition line.


----------



## SnowGuy73

EmJayDub;1633763 said:


> 10am tmrw?


Yup, I haven't been paying attention to that so I didn't know if I missed something with that but it sounds like I didn't.

I agree with TK, Ian is an idiot.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nws has me back up to 5-9" overnight now.. Wtf!


----------



## mnglocker

I'm moving south.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Starting to accumulate on asphalt and main roads slightly slushy in Maple Grove


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1633778 said:


> Starting to accumulate on asphalt and main roads slightly slushy in Maple Grove


My street just turned white. I think we're all screwed now. On a good note it will be outta here at a decent time. Plow it quick then break out the shorts Friday.:waving:


----------



## PremierL&L

Dave dahl just said 4 to 7 accumulating snow til one in the morning. He said north east getting the 7.


----------



## ringahding1

There is a chance of snow tonight


----------



## qualitycut

All I know is I'm staying a few feet from the edges of the drives tonight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1633785 said:


> All I know is I'm staying a few feet from the edges of the drives tonight.


I'm staying 10' away from both sides!!


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1633785 said:


> All I know is I'm staying a few feet from the edges of the drives tonight.


Why all ready need a pallet of sod


----------



## cet

I can't believe you guys are getting snow this late into April.

This has to really suck.


----------



## djagusch

cet;1633790 said:


> I can't believe you guys are getting snow this late into April.
> 
> This has to really suck.


Thanks for rubbing it in.


----------



## cbservicesllc

cet;1633790 said:


> I can't believe you guys are getting snow this late into April.
> 
> This has to really suck.


Yes... yes it does


----------



## cet

I sure wasn't rubbing it in. Winter is long enough without an extra couple of weeks.


----------



## SnowClear

cet;1633790 said:


> I can't believe you guys are getting snow this late into April.
> 
> This has to really suck.


Agreed. It wouldn't be bad if it were 2-3 inches, but 6 inches or more is terrible. I should be getting my grill ready for brats right now.

Well, the positive is that customer expectations are being reestablished. Last year we didn't really have a winter season.


----------



## justinsp

About 2" on cold surfaces and 1/2" slush on drives roads by me in Plymouth. The roads r only about 2/3 covered. Light snow. Radar looks like nw metro might luck out and not get brunt of it this time.


----------



## cet

SnowClear;1633800 said:


> Agreed. It wouldn't be bad if it were 2-3 inches, but 6 inches or more is terrible. I should be getting my grill ready for brats right now.
> 
> Well, the positive is that customer expectations are being reestablished. Last year we didn't really have a winter season.


This time of year the snow is wet and heavy. Real hard on equipment.

We are having a late start to the spring season also but nothing like you guys.


----------



## djagusch

justinsp;1633801 said:


> About 2" on cold surfaces and 1/2" slush on drives roads by me in Plymouth. The roads r only about 2/3 covered. Light snow. Radar looks like nw metro might luck out and not get brunt of it this time.


Has it lightend up a lot in snow falling compared to when you were in the green on the radar.


----------



## PremierL&L

Probably have gotten over 2 inches already but only like a quarter inch of slop on the roads it hasn't made any headway in the last hour at all.


----------



## qualitycut

I'm having flashbacks of last week. Went to bed at 10 with 1.5 thinking I was in the clear only to wake up at one with 6-7


----------



## justinsp

djagusch;1633804 said:


> Has it lightend up a lot in snow falling compared to when you were in the green on the radar.


Yes lightened up a lot in last hour. Roads seem to melting at same rate of accumulation at this point


----------



## Green Grass

PremierL&L;1633805 said:


> Probably have gotten over 2 inches already but only like a quarter inch of slop on the roads it hasn't made any headway in the last hour at all.


If I got my butt of the couch and put the plow on for nothing I will be ok with that.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowClear;1633800 said:


> Agreed. It wouldn't be bad if it were 2-3 inches, but 6 inches or more is terrible. I should be getting my grill ready for brats right now.
> 
> Well, the positive is that customer expectations are being reestablished. Last year we didn't really have a winter season.


Maybe an uptick in seasonal/monthly accounts next year? Hello cash flow!


----------



## ryde307

Roads are 50% clear here. It is a real light snow almost looks like rain. A few good gusts of wind also.


----------



## PremierL&L

justinsp;1633807 said:


> Yes lightened up a lot in last hour. Roads seem to melting at same rate of accumulation at this point


I was thinking the same thing. I don't see how the west side is going to get that much unless the back side regens. The back edge is already pretty close.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

PremierL&L;1633811 said:


> I was thinking the same thing. I don't see how the west side is going to get that much unless the back side regens. The back edge is already pretty close.


North side has lightened up dramatically as well.

Still snowing good, but not heavy heavy.

Needs to melt for one more hour.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I can't believe it, the Twins got cancelled again.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1633813 said:


> I can't believe it, the Twins got cancelled again.


Nooooo... you don't say???

Glen Perkins said they are on pace for 47 games in August.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1633813 said:


> I can't believe it, the Twins got cancelled again.


I think that's just supid. My 10 year old niece played a softball game tonight


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1633808 said:


> If I got my butt of the couch and put the plow on for nothing I will be ok with that.


I just did the same thing normally it would pi$$ me off to do it and not plow but I will thrilled of it was for nothing.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I have two inches on the hood of my truck that hasn't moved since Friday and less than a half inch of very, very slushy snow in my driveway. Streets are just wet here.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Sure looks like SE will get the most... very kight flakes here in MG, back to bare pavement... what's going on in SE metro?


----------



## PremierL&L

Polarismalibu;1633816 said:


> I think that's just supid. My 10 year old niece played a softball game tonight


Come on you wouldn't expect our pampered boys to get out in real weather. These are the same guys that get sore and sit out games from "playing baseball" for a living.


----------



## qualitycut

Nothing haven't seen a flake all day.

Maybe a half inch on the ground but snowing good.


----------



## qualitycut

I lied 1 inch on the driveway and about 2.5 on the grass.


----------



## SnowGuy73

PremierL&L;1633820 said:


> Come on you wouldn't expect our pampered boys to get out in real weather. These are the same guys that get sore and sit out games from "playing baseball" for a living.


Haha, well said!


----------



## ringahding1

Bout 1/4" on asphalt In Stillwater


----------



## SnowGuy73

I think this snow is going to screw me right in the corn hole.... Its just sitting on top of us and now reforming to the west.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I'm starting to have my doubts about this. Everything remains white here and its snowing good but if this thing is outta here in three hours I'm not sure there there will be enough to warrant plowing. I was really thinking anything under 3" probably isn't worth it considering how fast the last one melted.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ian just said 3+" overnight tonight.


----------



## OC&D

1.5" on the areas of my sidewalk that haven't seen sun yet, and not quite an inch elsewhere. My back wooden steps have a solid 2" on them. Streets have an inch or so of slushy crap.

Should I pour a cocktail or not? That is the question. I'll bet SSS has a beer in his hand!


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1633683 said:


> Just signed the papers on the Durango. Put a lifetime warranty on it. The 11 year old will have a heck of a vehicle to drive and be covered w/warranty when it's time.


As long as Chrysler is still in business.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1633831 said:


> As long as Chrysler is still in business.......


That's fine... that's fine.... all I know is, the Monday after the Fahey auction when djagusch rode with me, he was at Fury Motors trying to buy a Ram!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1633829p. said:


> Should I pour a cocktail or not? That is the question. I'll bet SSS has a beer in his hand!


I'm trying to decide if this is going to happen or not. I'll let you know in about 30 minutes if I crack one open.

EDIT: Not sure exactly but I think I just saw Lightning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Barlow just done by 01:00 a.m. 4" in Burnsville already.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

What is that redevelopment by Willmar going to do?

You can see it on the Midwest radar.


----------



## qualitycut

3 on the grass 1.5 on the drive inver grove


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1633834 said:


> Barlow just done by 01:00 a.m. 4" in Burnsville already.


4" where on top of a snow bank?


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1633832 said:


> That's fine... that's fine.... all I know is, the Monday after the Fahey auction when djagusch rode with me, he was at Fury Motors trying to buy a Ram!!


I wouldn't mind a 2013 RAM. Pretty sure if I came home with a new truck the wife might kill me.


----------



## PremierL&L

LwnmwrMan22;1633835 said:


> What is that redevelopment by Willmar going to do?
> 
> You can see it on the Midwest radar.


It's an optical illusion, it's trying to trick u into working.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1633838 said:


> 4" where on top of a snow bank?


Not sure, that's just what he said but I'm guessing you're not far off.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just checked again, shaded concrete and dirt road are clear here.

Gonna watch Ian and Channel 4, then head for a drive, maybe.

Most traffic cams in the north metro show wet roads, even side roads if you can find a camera showing them.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1633839 said:


> I wouldn't mind a 2013 RAM. Pretty sure if I came home with a new truck the wife might kill me.


I'm looking for a 4th plow truck. Just paid off my '06 Ram.

I was talking to the dealer today about a new Laramie with a Hemi. I wouldn't buy a diesel anymore after comparing the two, with diesel being 40-50 cents more per gallon.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1633844 said:


> Gonna watch Ian and Channel 4, then head for a drive.


That sounds great! Let me know what you see in Newport, South Minneapolis, and West St. Paul! :redbounce


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1633845 said:


> I'm looking for a 4th plow truck. Just paid off my '06 Ram.
> 
> I was talking to the dealer today about a new Laramie with a Hemi. I wouldn't buy a diesel anymore after comparing the two, with diesel being 40-50 cents more per gallon.


The new 2013 are absolutely awesome.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ian says 3" to 6"+ to the SE metro.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

For some reason, my phone changes Ian's name to Iran each time I try to type it.

Should I read into that?


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1633845 said:


> I'm looking for a 4th plow truck. Just paid off my '06 Ram.
> 
> I was talking to the dealer today about a new Laramie with a Hemi. I wouldn't buy a diesel anymore after comparing the two, with diesel being 40-50 cents more per gallon.


Just remember would kept nagging you about the diesel/gas truck.

Also I was raised a dodge boy but chevs can be bought so cheap. Too bad chevys frames crack.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1633846 said:


> That sounds great! Let me know what you see in Newport, South Minneapolis, and West St. Paul! :redbounce


I'm at 2-2.5 on driveway and 3.5-4 on the grass


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1633846 said:


> That sounds great! Let me know what you see in Newport, South Minneapolis, and West St. Paul! :redbounce


I've got s. mpls covered for ya. 3" on the deck. about 3/8" in the street. I'm having a Beer. I check in ten minutes and let you know if I'm having another.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1633852 said:


> I'm at 2-2.5 on driveway and 3.5-4 on the grass


Damn, that added up fast out there. My driveway was turning wet again at 9.


----------



## Martinson9

MNLA members can get better pricing/rebates for Dodge and Chevy. The rebates were in excess of $5k during the green show. I figured you can buy a WT 4x4 2500 pretty cheap. It's worth looking into if you guys are getting a new truck. I'm a Chevy guy, but those Dodge's are nice!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yup, pretty much just wet here yet but snowing hard again.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Martinson9;1633855 said:


> MNLA members can get better pricing/rebates for Dodge and Chevy. The rebates were in excess of $5k during the green show. I figured you can buy a WT 4x4 2500 pretty cheap. It's worth looking into if you guys are getting a new truck. I'm a Chevy guy, but those Dodge's are nice!


They offer price breaks on Chevy now too?!?! Nice, good to know.


----------



## Green Grass

Dusting on the asphalt here.


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1633857 said:


> They offer price breaks on Chevy now too?!?! Nice, good to know.


They've gotta do something to get folks to buy them!


----------



## ringahding1

Stillwater Motors has 2013 2500 6.0-4Dr $39k

Bout 1/2" slush and coming Down good


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1633853 said:


> I've got s. mpls covered for ya. 3" on the deck. about 3/8" in the street. I'm having a Beer. I check in ten minutes and let you know if I'm having another.


I think you're on the right track. I'm going to pour an R&R and see how this plays out for the next half hour or so. I'll probably hit the rack and set my alarm for 3 or so.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1633859 said:


> They've gotta do something to get folks to buy them!


Haha, ouch!


----------



## OC&D

My buddy just said he has close to 4" in Savage.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Now I'm confused. I have about 3" of snow in the Driveway but its in the alley and blocked from the sun quite a bit. My neighbors drives gets more sun and has 1/2".


----------



## BossPlow614

OC&D;1633861 said:


> I think you're on the right track. I'm going to pour an R&R and see how this plays out for the next half hour or so. I'll probably hit the rack and set my alarm for 3 or so.


R&R?

This is almost depressing at how little amt of snow is on pavement right now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1633863 said:


> My buddy just said he has close to 4" in Savage.


I looks like NWS was off about 30-40 miles off on the track. I wonder when they'll change their forecast.

EDIT: The warning has been updated and they are sticking with it 5-9".


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1633863 said:


> My buddy just said he has close to 4" in Savage.


I'm guessing that is on the grass, correct?


----------



## TKLAWN

I don't see us getting much more accumulation at this point.


----------



## OC&D

EmJayDub;1633865 said:


> R&R?
> 
> This is almost depressing at how little amt of snow is on pavement right now.


Rum and RC, nectar of the gods.


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1633867 said:


> I'm guessing that is on the grass, correct?


He said it was on his driveway....concrete.

Edit: He plows too, so he wouldn't care too much about the grass!


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1633872 said:


> He said it was on his driveway....concrete.
> 
> Edit: He plows too, so he wouldn't care too much about the grass!


I believe it I think there is a inch or so difference from my blacktop driveway and the concrete sidewalk.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Roads are slushy in the far north metro.


----------



## OC&D

Looking at the radar I don't see the accumulation they're forecasting. NWS still has me at 6-10" but it doesn't look like we'll have much more than another couple of hours of snow. Maybe it redevelops on the backside? 

Unit? Unit? Bueller?

There's a bunch of crap down in Kansas, but I don't see that tracking North enough to hit us.


----------



## SSS Inc.

So I take it from the lack of snow reports that nobody really has plowable snow except on the s.e. metro????


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hearing a lot of "went more south", "no thunder snow like we thought", etc. Dare I say, North metro was spared???


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1633878 said:


> So I take it from the lack of snow reports that nobody really has plowable snow except on the s.e. metro????


Well I would say more like let it melt snow . I'm just going to wait and see who calls with the temps the next few days I don't think people are going to really want us to.


----------



## TKLAWN

Probably half inch on the pavement, and it's melting.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Thanks for the reports. We just talked it over and said forget it. I really doubt anyone will get complaints. If we do I will be surprised. 

So looking out my window is like staring at Christmas wonderland on the trees and grass. So this is what its like being able to enjoy the snow without having to go plow. Even though its late April its kind of weird not running out the door.  I think I'll go make a snowman.


----------



## ryde307

Prettu sure we are letting this I ne melt. A few sites will get cleared that are zero tolerance and a few walks but letting the rest go. Streets have maybe a 1/2". Around 3"+ on my deck.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1633882 said:


> Thanks for the reports. We just talked it over and said forget it. I really doubt anyone will get complaints. If we do I will be surprised.
> 
> So looking out my window is like staring at Christmas wonderland on the trees and grass. So this is what its like being able to enjoy the snow without having to go plow. Even though its late April its kind of weird not running out the door.  I think I'll go make a snowman.


I'm still getting up at 3. I've got some picky customers, so I don't feel entirely comfortable letting everything slide just yet.

Edit: I was just talking with a buddy of mine the other day and we were talking about how odd it would be to be getting snow and not have to do anything about it. We've both been plowing the frozen water for almost 20 years. I wonder what I'd do if I quit plowing the stuff......it would be a drastically different perspective I think.


----------



## djagusch

Well north branch only has a coating, osceola has 3/4" on north sides, coating on south sides, sommerset wi has 2.25" and snowing good.


----------



## BossPlow614

OC&D;1633884 said:


> I'm still getting up at 3. I've got some picky customers, so I don't feel entirely comfortable letting everything slide just yet.
> 
> Edit: I was just talking with a buddy of mine the other day and we were talking about how odd it would be to be getting snow and not have to do anything about it. We've both been plowing the frozen water for almost 20 years. I wonder what I'd do if I quit plowing the stuff......it would be a drastically different perspective I think.


I think we'd all be like most and be complaining about driving in it to work.


----------



## OC&D

EmJayDub;1633887 said:


> I think we'd all be like most and be complaining about driving in it to work.


Screw that. I've been self-employed for most of my working life, and I can't imagine dealing with that crap every damn day! Luckily, I should never have to.


----------



## andersman02

3"+ in North Burnsville, still coming down pretty good. Most likely will be doing a few commercials and picky residentials unless we get another 2"+ 

SSS roughly where are you in shakopee?


----------



## SnowClear

Just stepped out. Truck and plow had a good 4" on 'em. My north facing driveway had about 3" in the shaded area and the spot that receives sun all day had about 1.5". Took a drive to check it out. snow displaces under tire travel with ease at this point. Several parking lots I drove through were barely over an inch of slush. No cohesive quality at all. About an inch or so on interstate and a bit more on city streets. Road subsurface temps are in the low 40s F with surface temps at or around 33F according to MN RWIS. I suspect it will continue to melt from the bottom up for most of the night. Hydroplaned slightly when exiting off interstate. 

Still getting out. Probably 1AM or 2AM.


----------



## SSS Inc.

andersman02;1633890 said:


> 3"+ in North Burnsville, still coming down pretty good. Most likely will be doing a few commercials and picky residentials unless we get another 2"+
> 
> SSS roughly where are you in shakopee?


Our shop is on the East side of Shakopee, but I live in South Mpls. So I don't confuse anyone, most of what I report comes from Mpls.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

Per NWS FB - *The storm system that has produced locally two to six inches of snowfall across the region this evening, will depart the region by morning. Lingering light snow or flurries will be possible across central and western Minnesota, with the heaviest snow moving from east central Minnesota, into west central Wisconsin after midnight. Other than cool temperatures through midweek, the latter part of the week, and into the weekend will be much warmer with our first 60, and possibly 70 degree temperatures,*


----------



## djagusch

SnowClear;1633891 said:


> Just stepped out. Truck and plow had a good 4" on 'em. My north facing driveway had about 3" in the shaded area and the spot that receives sun all day had about 1.5". Took a drive to check it out. snow displaces under tire travel with ease at this point. Several parking lots I drove through were barely over an inch of slush. No cohesive quality at all. About an inch or so on interstate and a bit more on city streets. Road subsurface temps are in the low 40s F with surface temps at or around 33F according to MN RWIS. I suspect it will continue to melt from the bottom up for most of the night. Hydroplaned slightly when exiting off interstate.
> 
> Still getting out. Probably 1AM or 2AM.


Where are you?


----------



## OC&D

djagusch;1633895 said:


> Where are you?


His location says "Minneapolis."


----------



## SSS Inc.

Winters Over. See you guys next year! (#5)


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1633897 said:


> Winters Over. See you guys next year! (#5)


Kiss of death.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1633898 said:


> Kiss of death.


I never meant there wouldn't be snow just that I wouldn't be plowing. Until you drop your plow and push something don't blame me. I consider my #4 call to be correct because I'm not going anywhere.....yet.


----------



## qualitycut

Man Idk what to do. Have about 3in on the drive. How long is it going to take to melt down to 2,in


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1633901 said:


> Man Idk what to do. Have about 3in on the drive. How long is it going to take to melt down to 2,in


Well, it took about a day and a half to melt the last 8"+ on the street by my house. The pavement temp was way higher this go around by about 18 degrees(which apparently made a huge difference). I bet it will all be gone by late afternoon. Just my opinion though.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1633902 said:


> Well, it took about a day and a half to melt the last 8"+ on the street by my house. The pavement temp was way higher this go around by about 18 degrees(which apparently made a huge difference). I bet it will all be gone by late afternoon. Just my opinion though.


Yea kinda what I was thinking anywhere I stepped was pretty much just slush. I guess I'm just going to wait and see if anyone calls. I think people would be shocked if we plowed with the temps going to be what they are. Dot said the road temps right before the snow was at 42 degrees.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We don't have 1/4" on the balcktop in Wyoming.


----------



## qualitycut

My only worry is the windrows from the city plows.


----------



## SnowClear

djagusch;1633895 said:


> Where are you?


Report was from S. Bloomington. I have Minneapolis listed as a generic.


----------



## AuroraMSP

Anyone know what is on the pavement in the **** Rapids area?


----------



## SnowClear

I frequently use the MN DOT Road weather information system to check subsurface/surface temps. Not sure if anyone else is using their site at all.

MN DOT RWIS LINK

Granted, you have to use a bit of experience and salt when applying to parking lots and residential driveways. Infrastructure based roadways are much more capable of retaining heat than residential drives and most parking lots.


----------



## CityGuy

I am so glad we have a full call out coming in at 2. We can all stare at each other after 5.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1/2" in Blaine. CR is farther NW, not planning I'm checking until later. My one account now left doesn't open until 11 tomorrow morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have called off half of the guys so far.


----------



## AuroraMSP

1/2" of slush at 70th and University in Spring Lake Park.


----------



## djagusch

Well new richmond wi has 5"s of snow and not a single street plow.


----------



## ringahding1

djagusch;1633915 said:


> Well new richmond wi has 5"s of snow and not a single street plow.


Stillwater snow plows actually woke me up...bout 3"..
5" on the deck...stay safe all!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Not quite an inch of thick slush downtown Minneapolis. One lot is so wet I'm not even going to plow it.

It's just thick and gray.


----------



## andersman02

Maybe 1.5" slush in bloomington/burnsville, snow of top slush on bottom


----------



## SSS Inc.

The little bit of fluff on top scared me a bit. Then I remembered it's April. This will melt. Its hard for me not to call everyone and take off though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Those looking for a **** Rapids measurement, the lots are over 50% black. Some slush here and there.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Only did a parking structure on one property in Brooklyn Center... lots of guys out pushing slush/water... going to sleep now!


----------



## qualitycut

About 2-3 depending on where I measure. Going to let it melt unless anyone calls.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Clean up a few lots and threw a bit of salt. That's a wrap for the year.


----------



## OC&D

5.5" in rosemount. Glad I made the trip!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We did about a 1/3 of the run. Sun is coming up, sky is clear. I'm going to bed.


----------



## qualitycut

Had a few calls melting down already


----------



## OC&D

The slush froze in a bunch of lots after they were plowed. Not pretty, but with no salt and no one open with salt there isn't much I can do about it anyway. 

In a few days I'll be in Texas, hopefully shooting a nice big boar. That'll be a far cry from all this crap.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Burnsville had a good six inches on the lots.


----------



## BossPlow614

Plowed in select areas of lots that rec'd about an inch, shoveled sidewalks and threw down a lot of salt on sidewalks and iced over spots in lots. I'm also thinking this is the end of the season, I sure hope so anyway!

Now, to stay up the rest of the day on 2.5 hrs of sleep getting the rest of my equipment ready for spring, a final P&L processed for this snow season, invoices handled, wash my truck & plow, and anything else I can think of to get ready for the fun season to start. 
By about 8pm I'll be ready for bed!


----------



## SnowGuy73

EmJayDub;1633942 said:


> By about 8pm I'll be ready for bed!


Haha, that's me almost every night!! lol.


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1633945 said:


> Haha, that's me almost every night!! lol.


You must be a little older than I am? :laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

EmJayDub;1633947 said:


> You must be a little older than I am? :laughing:


31, but I have a three year old so that will suck the energy from you playing with him.


----------



## wintergreen82

How does everyone plan on getting clean ups done this year? We are out of Rochester and just did our list. We have 104 clean ups on the list and we can't get started till around 2 everyday with having to wait for the snow. We put a target date of being done by May 3rd. I would not be surprised to be cutting the following week. Will you guys in the cities cut some aspects out of the clean ups or how does everyone manage to get all your clients taken care of this year? We normally sell enough work for two weeks of work but we almost got one week completely slashed.


----------



## SnowGuy73

wintergreen82;1633957 said:


> How does everyone plan on getting clean ups done this year? We are out of Rochester and just did our list. We have 104 clean ups on the list and we can't get started till around 2 everyday with having to wait for the snow. We put a target date of being done by May 3rd. I would not be surprised to be cutting the following week. Will you guys in the cities cut some aspects out of the clean ups or how does everyone manage to get all your clients taken care of this year? We normally sell enough work for two weeks of work but we almost got one week completely slashed.


Work weekend's, work sun up to sun down, and call in extra help if needed.

That is my plan to get all the clean ups, dethatching, and pre emergent done in a timely and appropriate manner.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I just do my clean ups when I do my first mow if the grass is that long.

"wait until 2 everyday because of the snow" :laughing: :laughing:

More like wait until May 2 because of the snow.


----------



## PremierL&L

At this point I would be happy getting one normal week of mowing in before memorial day. Let the sun shine I am ready for a change in venues.


----------



## TKLAWN

Let's go mowin'. I fought the lawn and the lawn won. I always love that one....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Any of you interested in a '09 Kubota ZD331 60" with about 1300 hours for $5,600?

Has a bad key switch so you have to jump it at the starter.


----------



## BossPlow614

Is anyone else putting their snow stuff in storage today? I'm confident we won't be seeing more snow for at least 7 months I hope.


----------



## justinsp

Tomorrow stuff gets put away. Its relax day and sleep. Busy from here on out. I'm going to miss my afternoon naps


----------



## Camden

The plow is coming off my daily driver in about 5 minutes. Sadly, it appears that winter is over :crying:


----------



## OC&D

Camden;1633991 said:


> The plow is coming off my daily driver in about 5 minutes. Sadly, it appears that winter is over :crying:


I just took mine off. It won't go into storage for a few weeks since I store it where I store my camper and I'm not making two trips since I do t need the camper yet anyhow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

EmJayDub;1633981 said:


> Is anyone else putting their snow stuff in storage today? I'm confident we won't be seeing more snow for at least 7 months I hope.


I was thinking about tomorrow for the dump truck but with the way this weather has been, and the way these clowns predict weather I want to be sure we are done before I store it...... Again.

The daily driver comes off after each snow fall.


----------



## unit28

OC&D;1633877 said:


> Looking at the radar I don't see the accumulation they're forecasting. NWS still has me at 6-10" but it doesn't look like we'll have much more than another couple of hours of snow. Maybe it redevelops on the backside?
> 
> Unit? Unit? Bueller?
> 
> There's a bunch of crap down in Kansas, but I don't see that tracking North enough to hit us.


Go check post 16471.
I only had .15 inch an hour and a possibility of heading south before anyone had a second thought on it. 
I'm not Novak and I didn't follow the GFS
Just sayin...


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1633948 said:


> 31, but I have a three year old so that will suck the energy from you playing with him.


try having a 4 year old and 9 month. I know why my dad napped all the time.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Now that most are putting the snow the snow stuff away, we'll get 2 feet next week for sure. My yard is so sloppy I can't put anything away yet


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1634018 said:


> try having a 4 year old and 9 month. I know why my dad napped all the time.


I can beat that. I have a 12 year old a 6 year old a 18 month old and one that could be here any day


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1634020 said:


> I can beat that. I have a 12 year old a 6 year old a 18 month old and one that could be here any day


you are a brave man! I am done after 2


----------



## TKLAWN

unit28;1634004 said:


> Go check post 16471.
> I only had .15 inch an hour and a possibility of heading south before anyone had a second thought on it.
> I'm not Novak and I didn't follow the GFS
> Just sayin...


This is why you are our weather expert


----------



## SnowClear

jimslawnsnow;1634020 said:


> I can beat that. I have a 12 year old a 6 year old a 18 month old and one that could be here any day


Wow! Congratulations! And I bet you are glad snow season is over. Snow and a newborn would be a challenge.

I'm quite happy with a 4 year old and an almost 2 year old. I'm sure I just jinxed myself.


----------



## OC&D

unit28;1634004 said:


> Go check post 16471.
> I only had .15 inch an hour and a possibility of heading south before anyone had a second thought on it.
> I'm not Novak and I didn't follow the GFS
> Just sayin...


Heh. You da man! Thumbs Up

I hope you'll grace us with your presence off and on! I know I'm not the only one who appreciates your insight into what might be coming our way weather-wise, even if I don't always understand it. :salute:


----------



## BossPlow614

Well my beer is not going to be getting warm tonight at the twins game.


----------



## OC&D

EmJayDub;1634028 said:


> Well my beer is not going to be getting warm tonight at the twins game.


You're old enough to drink?!?


----------



## BossPlow614

21! So Just barely. Last june when I was here I only had the paperwork and no new Id showing I was 21 so I couldn't buy it here for w.e reason.


----------



## Polarismalibu

EmJayDub;1634028 said:


> Well my beer is not going to be getting warm tonight at the twins game.[/QUOTE
> 
> Even if it was 90 out your beer should never last long enough to get warm


----------



## BossPlow614

That's true↑ can't say I've had a beer ever get warm


----------



## Green Grass

OC&D;1634029 said:


> You're old enough to drink?!?


Fake ID


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowClear;1634024 said:


> Wow! Congratulations! And I bet you are glad snow season is over. Snow and a newborn would be a challenge.
> 
> I'm quite happy with a 4 year old and an almost 2 year old. I'm sure I just jinxed myself.


Its actually not that bad. Worst is when they get sick from new born to about 2 years. But they are not teens yet either. I tell my oldest only 6 more years til she's on her own. Some times it scares her some times not


----------



## BossPlow614

Green Grass;1634041 said:


> Fake ID


Actually no! I never did, had friends that were 21 and could get liquor whenever


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1634018 said:


> try having a 4 year old and 9 month. I know why my dad napped all the time.


Haha, no thanks. I'm good with one, I can spoil him!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1634051 said:


> Haha, no thanks. I'm good with one, I can spoil him!


I was good with one. Wife wanted two you can see who won.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Wild played a great game tonight!


----------



## qualitycut

That was a great win for the wild.


----------



## SnowClear

jimslawnsnow;1634045 said:


> Its actually not that bad. Worst is when they get sick from new born to about 2 years. But they are not teens yet either. I tell my oldest only 6 more years til she's on her own. Some times it scares her some times not


That is something. You have quite the spectrum of age range to help guide. I'm concerned about the teen years. But, while my kids are growing up I will be too.

I never thought life could go by so fast until my son was born. I oft use a truncated timeline when talking with my wife where my kids go from their current age to being independent adults in no time flat. I'm looking forward to every moment, but there are days that I do wish it would slow down a bit. Thank goodness for current technology; especially smart phones with high def camera capability.

Good luck:salute:


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowClear;1634024 said:


> Wow! Congratulations! And I bet you are glad snow season is over. Snow and a newborn would be a challenge.
> 
> I'm quite happy with a 4 year old and an almost 2 year old. I'm sure I just jinxed myself.


I've got one at 18 months and another one that will be here just in time for snow season! That could get interesting... I'll be fine with two, but we'll see what I'm told next year...


----------



## Deershack

I've got Grandkids older then most of the kids of those in here. Oldest is 17 going on 27. I use to think that Dad was the best word in the language untill I heard GrampPa for the first time.

Best advice I can give is to make the time to be with your kids. Nothing is more important then being a parent to them. Some one once told me that by the time they are 8, they in all reality have spent half the time they are going to with you. By the time they are 16+, they have pretty well set their shoes in the path they will follow. What are you going to do with the rest of the time they are with you?

If you make your family the highest priority, everything else will work out. You can always get another job, save the money for a new truck, house or vacation. You only get one chance to raise a child the right way.


----------



## Green Grass

Deershack;1634067 said:


> I've got Grandkids older then most of the kids of those in here. Oldest is 17 going on 27. I use to think that Dad was the best word in the language untill I heard GrampPa for the first time.
> 
> Best advice I can give is to make the time to be with your kids. Nothing is more important then being a parent to them. Some one once told me that by the time they are 8, they in all reality have spent half the time they are going to with you. By the time they are 16+, they have pretty well set their shoes in the path they will follow. What are you going to do with the rest of the time they are with you?
> 
> If you make your family the highest priority, everything else will work out. You can always get another job, save the money for a new truck, house or vacation. You only get one chance to raise a child the right way.


I can say I have the grand kids beat in age not by much but I have them beat.


----------



## Deershack

They keep you young don't they.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Deershack;1634067 said:


> I've got Grandkids older then most of the kids of those in here. Oldest is 17 going on 27. I use to think that Dad was the best word in the language untill I heard GrampPa for the first time.
> 
> Best advice I can give is to make the time to be with your kids. Nothing is more important then being a parent to them. Some one once told me that by the time they are 8, they in all reality have spent half the time they are going to with you. By the time they are 16+, they have pretty well set their shoes in the path they will follow. What are you going to do with the rest of the time they are with you?
> 
> If you make your family the highest priority, everything else will work out. You can always get another job, save the money for a new truck, house or vacation. You only get one chance to raise a child the right way.


Sounds like great advice to me!


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1634004 said:


> Go check post 16471.
> I only had .15 inch an hour and a possibility of heading south before anyone had a second thought on it.
> I'm not Novak and I didn't follow the GFS
> Just sayin...


That last part was uncalled for. I believe I said I'm not buying it over the weekend and you were playing the I told you so game at that time as well.:laughing:

See post #16450


----------



## SSS Inc.

Babies during any season is no fun its just part of the deal. My wife had two false alarms during some rather large projects last season. My favorite was paving all day only to go to the Hospital all night and going straight to the job again the next morning. You think she would have had this down by number three. 

Hey Lee, Are you still looking for a plow truck? We are going to sell one so let me know if you're interested.


----------



## Deershack

SSS Inc.;1634077 said:


> Babies during any season is no fun its just part of the deal. My wife had two false alarms during some rather large projects last season. My favorite was paving all day only to go to the Hospital all night and going straight to the job again the next morning. You think she would have had this down by number three.
> 
> Hey Lee, Are you still looking for a plow truck? We are going to sell one so let me know if you're interested.


Looking for a dump with spreader and plow. Something older, like a 250-350. Just want it for my place and family members for plowing. If the dump and spreader are in decent shape, I would propably get rid of my L800 and use it for sand/salt.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1634074 said:


> That last part was uncalled for. I believe I said I'm not buying it over the weekend and you were playing the I told you so game at that time as well.:laughing:
> 
> See post #16450


Didn't name you or anyone else. But I believe it was the GFS that blew the numbers up. That's what I'm saying.

The NWS had about two inches on the low end. I was expecting 3-5 if it stayed Northerly track
And then after that NWS also jumped on the GFS wagon.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1634054 said:


> I was good with one. Wife wanted two you can see who won.


That'll happen..


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1634088 said:


> The NWS had about two inches on the low end. I was expecting 3-5 if it stayed Northerly track
> And then after that NWS also jumped on the GFS wagon.


Is this for tonight, or the last snow storm?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1634097 said:


> Is this for tonight, or the last snow storm?


I sure hope it was the last storm.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1634004 said:


> Go check post 16471.
> I only had .15 inch an hour and a possibility of heading south before anyone had a second thought on it.
> I'm not Novak and I didn't follow the GFS
> Just sayin...


And that's why we're sad the plowing thing didn't work for ya with too many hours tied up at the metal shop.


----------



## ringahding1

SnowClear;1634062 said:


> That is something. You have quite the spectrum of age range to help guide. I'm concerned about the teen years. But, while my kids are growing up I will be too.
> 
> I never thought life could go by so fast until my son was born. I oft use a truncated timeline when talking with my wife where my kids go from their current age to being independent adults in no time flat. I'm looking forward to every moment, but there are days that I do wish it would slow down a bit. Thank goodness for current technology; especially smart phones with high def camera capability.
> 
> Good luck:salute:


I am with you there! My oldest will be 23 this year, I still picture him playing high school basketball. Very grateful he is working for us ---- Ring Lawn Care --- Best right hand man ever!


----------



## SnowClear

ringahding1;1634102 said:


> I am with you there! My oldest will be 23 this year, I still picture him playing high school basketball. Very grateful he is working for us ---- Ring Lawn Care --- Best right hand man ever!


That's great! You should pick up a book titled Family Wealth: Keeping It In The Family. Great read and it sounds like it is very applicable in your situation.

My son's second year (The recent 80"+ season) he used to want to go "wovel" all the time. Now he is using complete sentences and pronouncing "shovel" correctly. He is till working diligently toward business take over though. My daughter prefers to operate toy wheel loaders and drive race cars. I'm wondering if I have the next Danika of NASCAR or if she will change course and prefer dolls. Either wayThumbs Up

Glad to be a part of plowsite and this great crew of snow fighters and I look forward to meeting as many of you as I can at Symposium. Until next season.


----------



## SnowClear

cbservicesllc;1634064 said:


> I've got one at 18 months and another one that will be here just in time for snow season! That could get interesting... I'll be fine with two, but we'll see what I'm told next year...


Very nice. Instead of bronzing baby shoes you'll be bronzing his/her first snow shovel! Best of luck!


----------



## Camden

I love hearing that so many of you love your kids as much as I love mine. I have a 15 year old step-son who came into my life when he was 7. He was quite a handful and it was because he didn't have the structure he needed. It took me many years to straighten him out but I've got him on the right path now. He consistently makes the honor roll and he has no interest in drugs or alcohol. I'm really proud of the way he's grown up.

And then there's my little girl who will turn 8 next month. I can't say enough about how special she is to me. She has the sweetest disposition of any child I've ever been around. I sacrificed a lot of sleep this winter just so I could stay awake to spend time with her. Occasionally I would sneak a nap in if she'd go to the store or something with mom and when she'd get back she'd come and cuddle up to me...I've never slept better in my life than when she's next to me. 

I say it all the time....kids are the greatest blessing in the world.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1634088 said:


> Didn't name you or anyone else. But I believe it was the GFS that blew the numbers up. That's what I'm saying.
> 
> The NWS had about two inches on the low end. I was expecting 3-5 if it stayed Northerly track
> And then after that NWS also jumped on the GFS wagon.


I know you weren't calling me out I was just mixing in my defense so I'm ready when Lawnmrman starts tracking my GFS references.Thumbs Up I've never been sure how they measure these melting storms other than I have heard that they measure every six hours then add them all up. At my house I had about 6" on the surfaces that didn't melt right away. I guess technically they were real close in predicting my area. I think the problem with the forecast came when the NAM and Euro all jumped on board the day before.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1634113 said:


> I know you weren't calling me out I was just mixing in my defense so I'm ready when Lawnmrman starts tracking my GFS references.Thumbs Up I've never been sure how they measure these melting storms other than I have heard that they measure every six hours then add them all up. At my house I had about 6" on the surfaces that didn't melt right away. I guess technically they were real close in predicting my area. I think the problem with the forecast came when the NAM and Euro all jumped on board the day before.


I'll back off.

Hope everyone has a great summer in whatever you do outside of plowing.

Ranger - hopefully the construction picks up for you!

Unit - don't forget us when you drift (get it?? drift) away from plowing further.

The rest of you guys, may your businesses continue to grow and prosper.

Personally I'll check in periodically, but my mind shifts to summer work until next November.

Have a good summer!!


----------



## mn-bob

Thanks and you have a great Summer .


----------



## TKLAWN

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone fo their insight and comedy this season. We have a good group of MN guys here. Plows are off and washed(again) until next season.I'm out:salute:


----------



## Advantage

Thanks to all of you for the updates and comedic entertainment all season. After 51" this month and 130" this season, I am ready to switch gears as well. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## andersman02

Glad i found this site. Good luck and see you all next year


----------



## BOSS LAWN

I've learned a lot on here, special thanks to Unit, SSS as well as everyone else.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Its snowing down here


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1634156 said:


> Its snowing down here


Impossible Jim. Winter was over in your area back in January.:laughing:

Nice way to close out the year Lwnmrman. I think I have a tear in my eye. This is a fun forum to be on. I hate to say it but I'm looking forward to next season. The super long range GFS says 10" of snow October 2nd. Just kidding. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1634117 said:


> I'll back off.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great summer in whatever you do outside of plowing.
> 
> Ranger - hopefully the construction picks up for you!
> 
> Unit - don't forget us when you drift (get it?? drift) away from plowing further.
> 
> The rest of you guys, may your businesses continue to grow and prosper.
> 
> Personally I'll check in periodically, but my mind shifts to summer work until next November.
> 
> Have a good summer!!


I hope it picks up too. I can hit North dakota I'm lic. there too which is where I spent two months last year. Get calls all the time to go so who no's.
I have watched but havent posted as I was the one begging for snow till July. Figured you guy's would string me up. I had a good snow season and am hoping for Hail this spring, that will keep me in town all summer. 
Stay safe and see you guys next year.


----------



## Deershack

Still waiting for someone to put a meet up together. Sure would be nice to put faces to names. I've tried. Maybe some one else will have better luck.


----------



## Drakeslayer

I think everyone likes the anonymity of this forum.


----------



## Deershack

That maybe. However some have said that they would like to meet up. Networking in many businesses usually is a plus. Every thing from discussions about equipment, to service areas, to ways to modify equipment, to backup availability and so on. 

I personaly, if I needed help on a route because of illness or breakdown, would prefer to have met the person who might say they can help. If I'm going to put the reputation of my business in some one elsees hands, I want to have met them, have a good idea of their equipment and work ethic and so on. I find that hard to do viva the site.


----------



## ringahding1

Deershack;1634180 said:


> Still waiting for someone to put a meet up together. Sure would be nice to put faces to names. I've tried. Maybe some one else will have better luck.


We get together once a month via this group on Google +

Waiting for the turf to grow!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1634170 said:


> Impossible Jim. Winter was over in your area back in January.:laughing:
> 
> Nice way to close out the year Lwnmrman. I think I have a tear in my eye. This is a fun forum to be on. I hate to say it but I'm looking forward to next season. The super long range GFS says 10" of snow October 2nd. Just kidding. Good luck everyone.


I said it was over and that's why it snowed so much.


----------



## ryde307

Put everything in storage today. Happy winter is over but I'm sure in a couple months I will be wondering when summer will be over.

Might get a chance to meet some of you at the symposium. Have met a few. SSS i just sent you a message about some work.
Thanks to everyone for the weather updates they were a huge help.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

My tranny is messed up in my dodge. Hope its something simple. At least it's done snowing.


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;1634223 said:


> My tranny is messed up in my dodge.


Where have I heard that before? I'm a big Dodge fan but I sure wish they'd install better transmissions (and front ends).

Good luck getting your problem fixed.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;1634227 said:


> Where have I heard that before? I'm a big Dodge fan but I sure wish they'd install better transmissions (and front ends).
> 
> Good luck getting your problem fixed.


Its got well over 100 k on it. Pushed a lot of snow and pulled a lot of heavy loads. I know plenty of guys who also have to put trannys in their chevys and fords. Its tough and rough work. Its bound to happen sooner or later


----------



## unit28

First summer I'll miss being outside in over 20 years.


----------



## justinsp

I'm checking properties rt now to see which ones we can start with next week and I'm watching a Trubrown truck dragging the hose and fertilizing a yard across the street. Still snow piles at ends of driveway. Wow!


----------



## Green Grass

justinsp;1634276 said:


> I'm checking properties rt now to see which ones we can start with next week and I'm watching a Trubrown truck dragging the hose and fertilizing a yard across the street. Still snow piles at ends of driveway. Wow!


We started cleaning up some gardens for people today and will do that for about the next week.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Thanks again guys for a great year of information and comic relief. Good luck to all of you in your summer work!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hey Lawnmwrman, 

GFS has 6-8" on Thursday. :laughing::laughing: Serious. :laughing:


C'mon WIld.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I'm sure it will melt on contact but after today this would really stink. But here's what NWS says.

ALL MODELS SHOW A
SUBFREEZING PROFILE ABOVE 1KFT AND SURFACE TEMPS HOVERING IN THE
30S BEHIND THE FRONT. EITHER IT WILL BE A VERY COLD RAIN MIXED
WITH SNOW...OR MAINLY SNOW /FOR MN COUNTIES PARTICULARLY/.
INCREASED POPS AND DECREASED TEMPS CONSERVATIVELY THROUGHOUT THE
LONG TERM...BUT IF THE CURRENT PROJECTIONS HOLD MORE CHANGES WILL
BE NEEDED.


I know nobody is on here and I'm just trying to boost my posts in the off season but I thought I would post anyway. Thumbs Up


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1634342 said:


> I'm sure it will melt on contact but after today this would really stink. But here's what NWS says.
> 
> ALL MODELS SHOW A
> SUBFREEZING PROFILE ABOVE 1KFT AND SURFACE TEMPS HOVERING IN THE
> 30S BEHIND THE FRONT. EITHER IT WILL BE A VERY COLD RAIN MIXED
> WITH SNOW...OR MAINLY SNOW /FOR MN COUNTIES PARTICULARLY/.
> INCREASED POPS AND DECREASED TEMPS CONSERVATIVELY THROUGHOUT THE
> LONG TERM...BUT IF THE CURRENT PROJECTIONS HOLD MORE CHANGES WILL
> BE NEEDED.
> 
> I know nobody is on here and I'm just trying to boost my posts in the off season but I thought I would post anyway. Thumbs Up


After being outside working all day I say bring on the snow as long as it is plowable.

P.s pretty sure I am sunburnt


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1634342 said:


> I'm sure it will melt on contact but after today this would really stink. But here's what NWS says.
> 
> ALL MODELS SHOW A
> SUBFREEZING PROFILE ABOVE 1KFT AND SURFACE TEMPS HOVERING IN THE
> 30S BEHIND THE FRONT. EITHER IT WILL BE A VERY COLD RAIN MIXED
> WITH SNOW...OR MAINLY SNOW /FOR MN COUNTIES PARTICULARLY/.
> INCREASED POPS AND DECREASED TEMPS CONSERVATIVELY THROUGHOUT THE
> LONG TERM...BUT IF THE CURRENT PROJECTIONS HOLD MORE CHANGES WILL
> BE NEEDED.
> 
> I know nobody is on here and I'm just trying to boost my posts in the off season but I thought I would post anyway. Thumbs Up


That would just take the friggin cake...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Sunburnt yesterday. Then had a dream I had to sand/salt lots from ice and snow this week. Would be crazy, but this year has been


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm not ready to work full time yet. I would like to see 3-6" of snow. Too warm to stick to the blacktop but it would shut a lot of people up looking to get apps done and irrigation started.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1634378 said:


> I'm not ready to work full time yet. I would like to see 3-6" of snow. Too warm to stick to the blacktop but it would shut a lot of people up looking to get apps done and irrigation started.


What's your address? You keep talking snow and that's what it does . Hate late snows


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1634383 said:


> What's your address? You keep talking snow and that's what it does . Hate late snows


No no no....SSS is the one that mentioned GFS showing 6-8". I merely said it would calm down the customers that think everything needs to be done this week.

I too hate late snows (that stick to the blacktop).


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1634378 said:


> I'm not ready to work full time yet. I would like to see 3-6" of snow. Too warm to stick to the blacktop but it would shut a lot of people up looking to get apps done and irrigation started.


we started doing some little clean up things and they all had ice underneath yet people don't get why you won't do there first app or do full clean ups.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1634396 said:


> we started doing some little clean up things and they all had ice underneath yet people don't get why you won't do there first app or do full clean ups.


I still have a little ice in the backyard. Don't worry Jim even if it did snow it won't stick to anything including the grass I think. I'm not actually tracking this I just noticed a snowflake on my NWS forecast and looked into it.

You guys that do lawns I have a question. For a homeowner like me does that stuff Scotts has to stop crabgrass but allows you to seed still actually work? I'd like to do a little seeding of my lawn but my neighbors like to grow weeds and then mow them into little bits with an old reel mower. I swear these bits float over to my yard and propagate. Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I've never tried to new Scott's prevent / seed product.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

A guy o know saw a map on a farm site that showed snow from Nebraska to northern with. High amounts too


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1634401 said:


> I've never tried to new Scott's prevent / seed product.


what you should look into is the ingredients. The new stuff seems plausable and effective.
The other thing is nitrogen lockup that usually gets under analyized. Do a soil test....alaways. But with this cool temps like I said before, this is one season that I won't get call backs to re-treat crab. yes I'm keeping a few accounts on cheduled maintenance.

other news. hearing this next event is closed doesn't mean over and done. A closed low means abundance and less shearing out.

good catch SSS,
this is what I'm seeing in other resources.....

...SENSIBLE WEATHER HIGHLIGHTS...

TEMPERATURES WILL DROP SIGNIFICANTLY BEHIND THE POTENT COLD FRONT
CROSSING THE COUNTRY DURING THE MIDDLE OF THE WEEK AS STRONG HIGH
PRESSURE BUILDS DOWN FROM THE NORTH. SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS
WILL BE POSSIBLE WITH THE PASSING FRONT...AND SPC HAS ALREADY
HIGHLIGHTED A SEVERE WEATHER THREAT FOR THEIR DAY 4-8 OUTLOOK. AS
THE BOUNDARY SLOWS DOWN AND TAPS INTO INCREASING AMOUNTS OF GULF
MOISTURE LATE THIS WEEK...SOME HEAVIER AND MORE ORGANIZED
PRECIPITATION SHOULD DEVELOP WITH THIS SYSTEM.

* IN ADDITION...TEMPERATURES COULD BE LOW ENOUGH TO SUPPORT MAY SNOWS

TO THE NORTHWEST/SOUTHWEST OF THE SURFACE LOW. *[/B]


----------



## djagusch

Last time I remember may snow was up in brainerd racing sportbikes. About 2002 I think, going 130mph in turn one and seeing white stuff coming down was unsettling to say the least. Melted on contact but sure was cold. Did over 50% of the race then pulled off as I would still get some points.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Um, you guys do realize that on September 21, last fall, we were at post 8410. We doubled the post count in one winter season. The thread was started Feb of '08.


----------



## Camden

We're hot on the heels of the Michigan guys.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1634440 said:


> We're hot on the heels of the Michigan guys.


I've been trying to get caught up with the Canadian guys, but my goodness.... trying to keep up with an entire COUNTRY?!?!?!?

I gotta do some more talking to myself.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1634442 said:


> I've been trying to get caught up with the Canadian guys, but my goodness.... trying to keep up with an entire COUNTRY?!?!?!?
> 
> I gotta do some more talking to myself.


Maybe you should take a drive every night to all of our properties, note on a post for each one: any accumulation that may have occurred, how the grass striping is, the mulch installed & shrubs trimmed correctly, if the irrigation is running and make sure all the heads are adjusted properly and won't need repairs  :laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Give us enough time and we can compete with Canada. Their season is like 8 months long to boot. Go back to the first year or so and notice how many guys aren't on here anymore. 8 out of 10 people posting have been gone for years. I wonder if they all went out of business.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1634448 said:


> Give us enough time and we can compete with Canada. Their season is like 8 months long to boot. Go back to the first year or so and notice how many guys aren't on here anymore. 8 out of 10 people posting have been gone for years. I wonder if they all went out of business.


Probably like me with Lawnsite. Never really clicked in a thread over there and am tired of all of the newbie questions.

I posted a thread over there today for the first time in probably a year.

Probably don't find a need for the site and just move on.

Or they forgot their password and just log in to lurk, stealing all of our info (and bad jokes).


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1634449 said:


> Probably like me with Lawnsite. Never really clicked in a thread over there and am tired of all of the newbie questions.
> 
> I posted a thread over there today for the first time in probably a year.
> 
> Probably don't find a need for the site and just move on.
> 
> Or they forgot their password and just log in to lurk, stealing all of our info (and bad jokes).


True, but how could you not want to participate in this thread? Some of the early folks we're posting a ton. Best thread on Plowsite. All I know is that it helps get me jazzed up for storms.

We're just a fuzz more than 6 months away from the date of the Halloween blizzard.  I don't know about you guys but I can't wait until the next 30 day or so are done. Everything will be clicking along and no more wondering if you should be out doing this or that. This transition drives me nuts.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1634450 said:


> True, but how could you not want to participate in this thread? Some of the early folks we're posting a ton. Best thread on Plowsite. All I know is that it helps get me jazzed up for storms.
> 
> We're just a fuzz more than 6 months away from the date of the Halloween blizzard.  * I don't know about you guys but I can't wait until the next 30 day or so are done. Everything will be clicking along and no more wondering if you should be out doing this or that. This transition drives me nuts.*


Amen... Well said


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My wife and I were talking about the transition the other day.... about a month of completely reorganizing life and living, until the new routine sets in, then change it up again in November.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I hate to bring it up but, anyone see this yet?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1634496 said:


> I hate to bring it up but, anyone see this yet?


That's nuts for may


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1634497 said:


> That's nuts for may


I'm really hoping it slides to the east, way to close right now!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1634496 said:


> I hate to bring it up but, anyone see this yet?


Yeah, Forget that!


----------



## djagusch

Just let it melt!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1634498 said:


> I'm really hoping it slides to the east, way to close right now!


At least I got my dodge back. Tranny is good. Was something to do with psi in the tranny.


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1634507 said:


> At least I got my dodge back. Tranny is good. Was something to do with psi in the tranny.


Governor pressure sensor.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1634508 said:


> Governor pressure sensor.


That's it. Also thought an injector was going out on my 6.0 ford. Just a loose plug in on the fuel module


----------



## qualitycut

First 10 hr day of landscaping today. I think I'm going to be sore tomorrow.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1634556 said:


> First 10 hr day of landscaping today. I think I'm going to be sore tomorrow.


I know you will be.


----------



## BossPlow614

Started clean ups today as well, they could not be pushed out any further, but absolutely exhausted, another long day tmrw to get ahead of the rain. For those that were saying ground temps were too cool, I've seen crabgrass already!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

No worries, we're waiting until next week.

Dimension will take care of any crabgrass already starting. If not, Q4, Momentum Q or Drive will take care of it as well.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1634576 said:


> No worries, we're waiting until next week.
> 
> Dimension will take care of any crabgrass already starting. If not, Q4, Momentum Q or Drive will take care of it as well.


Same here... still some snow piles on sites. Next week we're going full bore.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1634581 said:


> Same here... still some snow piles on sites. Next week we're going full bore.


Yup, same problem over here.


----------



## SSS Inc.

EmJayDub;1634564 said:


> Started clean ups today as well, they could not be pushed out any further, but absolutely exhausted, another long day tmrw to get ahead of the rain. For those that were saying ground temps were too cool, I've seen crabgrass already!!


I saw some crabgrass in my yard on the south side of the house. I also saw a shiny red truck with MJW on the side cruising down hwy 100 yesterday.Thumbs Up


----------



## BOSS LAWN

SSS Inc.;1634603 said:


> I saw some crabgrass in my yard on the south side of the house. I also saw a shiny red truck with MJW on the side cruising down hwy 100 yesterday.Thumbs Up


Saw that beauty the other day too, DOT was set up at my shop on 81 in the parking lot, pulling guys yesterday :waving:


----------



## snowman55

who's hangin plows? accu has 3-6" noaa is calling for 2-5" I think this may be a good year to make the leap and go snow only.


----------



## SSS Inc.

snowman55;1634623 said:


> who's hangin plows? accu has 3-6" noaa is calling for 2-5" I think this may be a good year to make the leap and go snow only.


The last storm didn't stick so I would have to guess this one will have even more trouble. I've seen as high as 8-14".

BTW: Go Wild!!!!!


----------



## AuroraMSP

MJW Got your postcard in my mail today. Great looking postcard. When you gonna come over and build me that patio fireplace?


----------



## AuroraMSP

IT'S GO TIME!!!



The ENDING DATE for Spring Load Restrictions in the SOUTHEAST and METRO FROST ZONES will be Monday, May 6, 2013 at 12:01 AM.
The ENDING DATE for Spring Load Restrictions in the SOUTH FROST ZONE will be Friday, May 10, 2013 at 12:01 AM.
Spring Load
Spring Load Restrictions are still in effect in the CENTRAL, NORTH-CENTRAL and NORTH FROST ZONES.


----------



## BossPlow614

That would be me! And You guys could have waved! 

Thanks Aurora, that fireplace can be installed any time you'd like but they aren't cheap Thumbs Up

Wtf is with this snow, nws has 1-3" for me wed night, does anyone else think & hope that ot won't stick? I need to drop my truck off tonight @ mechanic's in Webster/Elko and hopefully get it back tmrw night.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Um.....

AS ALLUDED TO EARLIER...SNOWFALL RATES OF 1 TO 2 INCHES PER HOUR ARE
EXPECTED WITH THIS HEAVY BAND OF SNOW. CONTRARY TO POPULAR
BELIEF...THESE RATES WILL OVERCOME THE WARM SURFACE
TEMPERATURES...ESPECIALLY AFTER SUNSET...AND SHOULD BEGIN TO SEE
WIDESPREAD ACCUMULATION OVERNIGHT. HOWEVER...THE GROUND WILL NOT
FREEZE...SO THE SNOW WILL CONTINUALLY BE MELTING FROM BELOW.
THIS...TOGETHER WITH COMPACTION WILL PRODUCE SNOW TOTALS MUCH LESS
THAN A SIMPLE ADDITION OF THE HOURLY RATES WOULD INDICATE. WITH
THAT SAID...ONE MUST ACKNOWLEDGE THE COBB OUTPUT FROM THE NAM
SUGGEST SNOWFALL TOTALS IN EXCESS OF 10 INCHES POSSIBLE FROM
FAIRMONT...TO MINNEAPOLIS...AND RICE LAKE WI. THE SREF 30.09
PLACES THE HIGHEST PROBABILITIES ALONG THIS LINE AS WELL...WITH
PLUMES SHOWING MEAN TOTALS OF 6-9 INCHES. HOWEVER...STILL FEEL
THESE TOTALS ARE TOO HIGH FOR REASONS MENTIONED ABOVE....AND
ALTHOUGH HAVE HIGH CONFIDENCE IN A SNOW COVERED LANDSCAPE THURSDAY
MORNING...DO NO FEEL THAT SNOWFALL TOTALS WILL EXCEED 6 INCHES.


----------



## skorum03

Thats just wrong

YardBros Outdoors
www.yardbros.com


----------



## unit28

after the last one around the 19th ,,,,,,which didn't stick
I have hopes this one won't either for north metro.

North MN had 20+", and South Metro... had 8?

I know there's crab out the fella's, but I'm sure I won't get call backs
unlike last year {is what I said}

I'm feeling alot of high humidity will keep the totals down.
but we also had thundersnow on the last one, not sure we'll have much of that.

This one being a closed low should be a slow mover,
and dump for a few days of some kind of precipitation of mostly liquid I think.

snow...b gone? heck here's from the 18th/19th:redbounce


----------



## CityGuy

I am really getting tired of clean the sanders and wings. Then pull them off and 3-4 days later put them back on.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I will be doing a reactionary, unless something dramatically changes tomorrow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

EmJayDub;1634630 said:


> That would be me! And You guys could have waved!


I would have waved but I was headed about 100 miles per hour the other direction. Next time I see you I'll lay on the horn.

Just for fun I think I'll take all the plows OFF tomorrow. Haven't gotten around to it and was planning on doing it Thursday but if I do it tomorrow I'll just play dumb if it snows.


----------



## Advantage

Duluth NWS:

"Unfortunately this is not a joke"
"Significant snowfall likely"
"Winter Storm Watch now in effect"


----------



## Green Grass

Aurora did you get the PM i sent about seal coating a week ago?


----------



## AuroraMSP

Just sent you a PM.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

Anyone see the forecast for next tue/wed? I checked a couple different sites and they say between 92 and 104 degrees and then 61 the next day....three letters.... W-T-F


----------



## cbservicesllc

Lawn Enforcer;1634674 said:


> Anyone see the forecast for next tue/wed? I checked a couple different sites and they say between 92 and 104 degrees and then 61 the next day....three letters.... W-T-F


I don't know, where's arlington? Nothing but 50's and 60's here...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

He's west of elko new market I believe. If you use weather bug or weather channel they have goofy stuff going on at times


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Here we go again...

Winter storm warning.


----------



## djagusch

Oh great! The joy of this spring.


----------



## Janko78

Is anyone really planning on plowing this ****? Also, are everyones customers wanting services, considering we're in May now?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Janko78;1634682 said:


> Is anyone really planning on plowing this ****? Also, are everyones customers wanting services, considering we're in May now?


I'm not PLANNING on plowing it, but if my customers lots are not usable by morning, I'll be plowing.

By the looks of the weather story... looks like it's the same setup as the last storm. You guys on the south and southeast side are going to be scrambling, while us north siders are picking and choosing what to do.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I guess I will get the plows, blowers, and shovels out of storage..... Again.


----------



## TKLAWN

Please kill me!


----------



## djagusch

SSS Inc.;1633897 said:


> Winters Over. See you guys next year! (#5)


I'm blaming this post for this storm!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1634690 said:


> I'm blaming this post for this storm!


No ****... SSS, PLEASE keep your mouth (fingers) quiet!!


----------



## unit28

I'm still seeing wet pavement.( not going to look up today)


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well this is depressing to see snow falling


----------



## ryde307

Not a fan of this weather. I love snow and winter but it can be done now. It's snowing at my house in chanhassen right now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Already snow on the north side too.

Gonna be fun sending out the lawn mowing invoices today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Still rain in Shakopee.


----------



## SnowClear

Winter's back. That was nice break.


----------



## SSS Inc.

djagusch;1634690 said:


> I'm blaming this post for this storm!





LwnmwrMan22;1634691 said:


> No ****... SSS, PLEASE keep your mouth (fingers) quiet!!


You guys can't blame me on this one. Everyone of you were talking about cleaning the plows putting them in storage etc etc. like the next day  I'll believe it when I see it. It is cold out there. Had a meeting on a school parking lot at 7 a.m. and it felt like early March. Our season is so screwed up right now, I hope our guys are ready for 90 hour weeks. All I know is that this summer better not be one of those overly rainy ones.

Damn Global Cooling.:realmad:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1634701 said:


> You guys can't blame me on this one. *Everyone of you were talking about cleaning the plows putting them in storage etc etc. like the next day * I'll believe it when I see it. It is cold out there. Had a meeting on a school parking lot at 7 a.m. and it felt like early March. Our season is so screwed up right now, I hope our guys are ready for 90 hour weeks. All I know is that this summer better not be one of those overly rainy ones.
> 
> Damn Global Cooling.:realmad:


Don't be lumping me in that group. I've still got the blowers in the back of the truck. Had to move them over to the side to get the new trimmers I bought.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1634702 said:


> Don't be lumping me in that group. I've still got the blowers in the back of the truck. Had to move them over to the side to get the new trimmers I bought.


You're right. That wasn't fair. We're ready to go as well. I suppose if I take our plows off today it will snow. If I leave them on it won't. What to do, what to do..


----------



## Ranger620

I'll take the blame. I was the one that said let it snow till june. Only took one plow off. I'm guesing most will say let it melt. My retail places that I have talked to said "lets talk later today" which Im guessing if theres accumulation we'll have to scrape it up. Fine by me payup


----------



## Janko78

Same here. My daycares ( 3 sites) in Minnetonka, Chaska and Chanhassen all said this am that they only want to be plowed if theres more 4" or more that sticks to pavement. I'm thinking i'll be safe on those sites at least!


----------



## OC&D

Well I just finished calling all of my customers. They all left it up to me.....that's a catch-22 if I've ever heard one.

I just got back from Texas on Monday where I was hunting Porky's feral brother in 80 degree weather. I was just going to sit down and put together my snow invoices for April, something I've only done one other time in like 20 years of plowing, until I checked the weather and noticed the winter storm warning from the NWS. Really? I guess I'll hold off on those invoices!


----------



## djagusch

SSS Inc.;1634701 said:


> You guys can't blame me on this one. Everyone of you were talking about cleaning the plows putting them in storage etc etc. like the next day  I'll believe it when I see it. It is cold out there. Had a meeting on a school parking lot at 7 a.m. and it felt like early March. Our season is so screwed up right now, I hope our guys are ready for 90 hour weeks. All I know is that this summer better not be one of those overly rainy ones.
> 
> Damn Global Cooling.:realmad:


I left 2 plows mounted and the trucks in back were still loaded.

Ss is on the trailer ready to go, 3rd plow is mounted too.


----------



## SSS Inc.

All snow in maple grove. My truck says its 34*.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You know what? We're just distancing ourselves farther from the Chicago guys, or anyone else that thinks they can compete with second place in post count on Plowsite.

While they're all basking in 70-80 degree spring temps, getting their summer work groove on, actually accomplishing projects and getting paid, we're here, waiting, twiddling our thumbs and padding post counts.

WHO'S THE SUCKER NOW?!?!?!?

HA!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1634715 said:


> All snow in maple grove. My truck says its 34*.


36 degrees here, very light rain.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

32 in Wyoming. Nothing but snow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Still 36 but now them damn ice ball things are falling.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/945257_577086268991506_1534198221_n.jpg


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1634724 said:


> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/945257_577086268991506_1534198221_n.jpg


So you're saying I should go get the plows from storage and remove the clean up box from the dump truck then.?.?.


----------



## BossPlow614

Ch 5 @ 11am said 3-6" tonight for most of the metro. 1-2" as you further NW.


----------



## Green Grass

Starting to stick to the grass.


----------



## ryde307

Trying to decide if I should get the plows out of storage of not.
Looks like I probably should.


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;1634734 said:


> Trying to decide if I should get the plows out of storage of not.
> Looks like I probably should.


Thinking the same thing.


----------



## SSS Inc.

It stopped for a while where I am in Mpls but now I've got tiny little flakes and pellets that are sticking to the deck.


----------



## Ranger620

watched the noon news they were saying the heavy stuff was coming in around eavining rush hour. They were saying 1"-3" per hour. That would add up quick.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1634738 said:


> They were saying 1"-3" per hour. That would add up quick.


Wow. If that happens it won't melt fast enough. This could get ugly.


----------



## Camden

If any of you guys are in a jam, I can come down and help. I can either plow parking lots or do sidewalks with my JD and 66" blade. Send me a note.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS has been saying 1-3" per hour possible snce yesterday.

Also, that it's down to a 4-5:1 ratio, but with 1-2" of moisture possible, that still means 6-10" possible


----------



## OC&D

My concrete sidewalk is about 45*, I can only imagine that asphalt temps in non-shaded areas are much warmer. We'll have to see some pretty serious rates like they're saying to get any real accumulation.


----------



## NBI Lawn

I am done speculating on totals. The temps we have had the last 5 days I would think is enough to keep it from really sticking. Also the air temps should still be 34+ during the "event". Granted if it comes down at 2"/hr it will take a couple hours to melt, right?

With the figures and info I see I don't see this really sticking for more than 4-5 hours.


----------



## BossPlow614

NBI Lawn;1634746 said:


> I am done speculating on totals. The temps we have had the last 5 days I would think is enough to keep it from really sticking. Also the air temps should still be 34+ during the "event". Granted if it comes down at 2"/hr it will take a couple hours to melt, right?
> 
> With the figures and info I see I don't see this really sticking for more than 4-5 hours.


I hope you're right.


----------



## OC&D

EmJayDub;1634747 said:


> I hope you're right.


In a way I hope he's wrong. I think it would be flipping hilarious to plow snow in May.:redbounce


----------



## BossPlow614

I would be too actually but my truck is apart & being worked on at the moment plus I don't want to drive to Mound for a 3rd time to get my plow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dahl said main snow line from Fairbault-Red Wing-Eau Claire.

Precip line on Midwest radar is setting up in the same area.


----------



## OC&D

EmJayDub;1634749 said:


> I would be too actually but my truck is apart & being worked on at the moment plus I don't want to drive to Mound for a 3rd time to get my plow.


Now why in the world did you put it away again? SSS clearly predicted that winter was over! :laughing:


----------



## BossPlow614

We had 70s & 80s in the forecast, this snow shouldn't be happening!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

EmJayDub;1634753 said:


> We had 70s & 80s in the forecast, this snow shouldn't be happening!!!!


In 2002 we had 90 on Easter. I drove to Texas "3" weeks later, nervous I wasn't going to get preemergent down in time.

While I was there, it snowed 7" here. This was when I was solo and didn't have any backups.

Thankfully it was all during the day and kept melting.

That was the last time I thought snow was done before May 15.


----------



## Ranger620

For you chemical guys. They say this is the time of year to do weed control. I want to spray my fields with something to get rid of weeds and maybe something to get the grass a boost. What do you guys recomend??? Probally only do 5-8 acres. Any suggestions???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1634755 said:


> For you chemical guys. They say this is the time of year to do weed control. I want to spray my fields with something to get rid of weeds and maybe something to get the grass a boost. What do you guys recomend??? Probally only do 5-8 acres. Any suggestions???


You only going to do it one time?


----------



## BossPlow614

Btw Aurora, so far you're the only one to notice any of my postcards that were mailed out!! Not one call yet!!! I'm not exactly happy right now but I suppose (hope) people are waiting until the warm up early next week.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1634756 said:


> You only going to do it one time?


Depends what were talking for $$$ I dont want to break the bank but I expext to spend a few bucks too. Ive brought the wifes horses home and two of the fields are purty good the third which is what they are on now is so so. I expect them to trash that by the time it dries up but theres a couple low areas I want to fill in so I will have to replant that too. Ive been mowing it a couple time a year to help but if I can thickin it up it will keep the hay purchases down. By the way I have a hard time keeping an artificial plant alive so good luck to me lol


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1634759 said:


> Depends what were talking for $$$ I dont want to break the bank but I expext to spend a few bucks too. Ive brought the wifes horses home and two of the fields are purty good the third which is what they are on now is so so. I expect them to trash that by the time it dries up but theres a couple low areas I want to fill in so I will have to replant that too. Ive been mowing it a couple time a year to help but if I can thickin it up it will keep the hay purchases down. By the way I have a hard time keeping an artificial plant alive so good luck to me lol


I have never been able to keep an artificial plant alive.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If horses are on it, you'll have to talk to a co-op or feed mill about what to spray it with. The turf stuff isn't usually recommended for animals to be grazing.

I would talk to them about fert as well. They would have a cheaper fert than what I use for turf.


----------



## Ranger620

I kinda figured that but thought I would ask. thanks


----------



## Polarismalibu

My totals went down from 4-8 to 2-4


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1634768 said:


> My totals went down from 4-8 to 2-4


You sure?? Everything I have from Forest Lake to **** Rapids to Minneapolis is 3-5 tonight / 1-2 tomorrow per NWS.


----------



## ryde307

I still haven't gone to get the plows. I think if we go out we willl just start an hour early and go get everything set up.
On a better note Ice was officially out on Minnetonka today.


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;1634771 said:


> I still haven't gone to get the plows. I think if we go out we willl just start an hour early and go get everything set up.
> On a better note Ice was officially out on Minnetonka today.


I just don't think it will stick .


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1634763 said:


> If horses are on it, you'll have to talk to a co-op or feed mill about what to spray it with. The turf stuff isn't usually recommended for animals to be grazing.
> 
> I would talk to them about fert as well. They would have a cheaper fert than what I use for turf.


I've got a buddy with 20 acres down by Farmington. He actually takes soil samples in to a fertilizer co-op place and they mix fertilizer specifically for his fields. They even load it into a big pull behind spreader. He picks the spreader up, spreads the stuff, and returns the spreader when he's done.

I have no idea what it costs.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1634775 said:


> I've got a buddy with 20 acres down by Farmington. He actually takes soil samples in to a fertilizer co-op place and they mix fertilizer specifically for his fields. They even load it into a big pull behind spreader. He picks the spreader up, spreads the stuff, and returns the spreader when he's done.
> 
> I have no idea what it costs.


Yes, that is what I would do if I was Ranger.

Pasture grass is different than turf grass.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1634776 said:


> Yes, that is what I would do if I was Ranger.
> 
> Pasture grass is different than turf grass.


Exactly, which is why I think your previous post was spot-on!

Ranger, if you want me to ask my buddy where he goes and approximately what it costs I can......let me know.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ian says 1-3, with heavy snow possible.

Schaeffer says around 2" with heavy snow at times.

Dahl says 3-6", 3 NW, 6 SE.

NWS says 6-9 total.

Metrogram says 7".

Who will be right?


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1634778 said:


> Ian says 1-3, with heavy snow possible.
> 
> Schaeffer says around 2" with heavy snow at times.
> 
> Dahl says 3-6", 3 NW, 6 SE.
> 
> NWS says 6-9 total.
> 
> Metrogram says 7".
> 
> Who will be right?


All of them......after all, they're never wrong, are they?


----------



## Deershack

Hope it melts fast. Had the shoulder cut on Mon.and I'm not going to be able to lift any bags. Sore as hell. But the drugs are starting to work .


----------



## djagusch

So if you check the oil in a 09 chev how long does it take? Hint it wasn't under 2 mins.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1634770 said:


> You sure?? Everything I have from Forest Lake to **** Rapids to Minneapolis is 3-5 tonight / 1-2 tomorrow per NWS.


I'm at 3-7, 1-3.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dahl just said on the 6:30 news most places around 2", 4" in the far southeast metro.

I'm getting nervous.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1634778 said:


> Ian says 1-3, with heavy snow possible.
> 
> Schaeffer says around 2" with heavy snow at times.
> 
> Dahl says 3-6", 3 NW, 6 SE.
> 
> NWS says 6-9 total.
> 
> Metrogram says 7".
> 
> Who will be right?


Dahl just said about 2" most if the metro, maybe 4" southeast metro.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1634786 said:


> Dahl just said about 2" most if the metro, maybe 4" southeast metro.


He closed out the news by saying "things are changing dramatically".


----------



## djagusch

SnowGuy73;1634786 said:


> Dahl just said about 2" most if the metro, maybe 4" southeast metro.


So does that mean on the tar or grass?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1634786 said:


> Dahl just said about 2" most if the metro, maybe 4" southeast metro.


yeah but how much will stick? I bet less then an Inch.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I'm going with nothing for the metro. Call me crazy but the temp was supposed to drop during the day(I thought). It did get down to 34 but now I'm at 39. Too far east and too warm. Thats my thinking. Had a few people say don't plow anyway.


----------



## OC&D

Deershack;1634780 said:


> Hope it melts fast. Had the shoulder cut on Mon.and I'm not going to be able to lift any bags. Sore as hell. But the drugs are starting to work .


Good luck in your recovery! I've heard that can be a painful process.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1634792 said:


> I'm going with nothing for the metro. Call me crazy but the temp was supposed to drop during the day(I thought). It did get down to 34 but now I'm at 39. Too far east and too warm. Thats my thinking. Had a few people say don't plow anyway.


I was going to try to get a nap in, but we're having a talk with the 11 year old on discipline and organization and it's actually getting somewhere.

Have a bathroom break, then homework.

Guess Dahl has me fired up to no plowing tonight.


----------



## ringahding1

SSS Inc.;1634792 said:


> I'm going with nothing for the metro. Call me crazy but the temp was supposed to drop during the day(I thought). It did get down to 34 but now I'm at 39. Too far east and too warm. Thats my thinking. Had a few people say don't plow anyway.


We will push the slush around at our 1" triggers....we will take sum $$. I thought the temp tmrw was going to be around 40?


----------



## TKLAWN

Let er melt. Batch 19!


----------



## ringahding1

TKLAWN;1634797 said:


> Let er melt. Batch 19!


That is what I want to hear....so ready to get on With the season


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1634797 said:


> Let er melt. Batch 19!


Brew your own beer? I'll drink to that. I wish game 2 for the Wild was on tonight.


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1634799 said:


> Brew your own beer? I'll drink to that. I wish game 2 for the Wild was on tonight.


It's something new brewed by coors. Prohibition style lager, I had a couple at dinner, pretty tasty.


----------



## OC&D

TKLAWN;1634800 said:


> It's something new brewed by coors. Prohibition style lager, I had a couple at dinner, pretty tasty.


Claiming anything brewed by Coors to be tasty is dubious in my book.


----------



## SnowGuy73

The sun is shining down here, I needed sun glasses coming home from the fire station just a little bit ago.


----------



## BossPlow614

If anyone can plow a small lot in Ramsey tonight, pm me. I can handle the shoveling but my truck isn't done, therefore I can't plow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1634802 said:


> Claiming anything brewed by Coors to be tasty is dubious in my book.


I've been live the "High Life" for several years. Thoughts?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

EmJayDub;1634804 said:


> If anyone can plow a small lot in Ramsey tonight, pm me. I can handle the shoveling but my truck isn't done, therefore I can't plow.


I guarantee you don't need to worry about Ramsey tonight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Mike's Hard Smashed Apple Cider is where it's it.

Had a six pack of those last week after the "last snow of the year".

Maybe I'll have to down another tomorrow night??


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1634806 said:


> I guarantee you don't need to worry about Ramsey tonight.


Nws still has 2-4" tonight.


----------



## qualitycut

EmJayDub;1634810 said:


> Nws still has 2-4" tonight.


With the first 2-3 melting at least I would think.


----------



## SnowGuy73

The weather channel went up on their forecast, from 2-4 tonight now to 3-5 tonight....


----------



## Janko78

Wasn't the temp supposed to have dropped to around 32-33 by now? It's almost 9pm I'm still at 39*. Not sure how we getting 3-6" in the metro.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

EmJayDub;1634810 said:


> Nws still has 2-4" tonight.


Look at the radar.

Ian called it at 6, Dave Dahl alluded to it at 6:30.

The NW winds are shearing it off on the NW side. There isn't even anything falling anywhere in the entire 694/494 loop now.


----------



## Janko78

As of 30min ago plow is back on truck and fueled up and ready to roll. Probably won't see a flake now!


----------



## Camden

OC&D;1634802 said:


> Claiming anything brewed by Coors to be tasty is dubious in my book.


x2 Coors is horrible but I was just told last weekend that they also own Blue Moon which is an excellent beer so someone around there knows what they're doing.


----------



## PremierL&L

Playing snow roulette  we aren't going to have to plow. Who's with me?


----------



## Green Grass

PremierL&L;1634820 said:


> Playing snow roulette  we aren't going to have to plow. Who's with me?


I am with you.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Barlow just said 1-2" at best for the cities.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1634825 said:


> Barlow just said 1-2" at best for the cities.


That means nothing


----------



## Janko78

Nws still says 3-5" for Minnetonka. Come on NW winds, keep shearing it off to the SE.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Considering it's 9:30, it's supposed to have been 32-33. 

It's been supposed to have been snowing since 7.

It's 40, and snow isn't even inside the loop, and has been slowly sliding E-SE all day.

It's even 40 in Hinckley and 39 in Bemidji.


----------



## andersman02

To think, i thought i was done with PS for the season


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1634805 said:


> I've been live the "High Life" for several years. Thoughts?


Oh boy. I think we need an intervention around here.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ian basically punted.

Said all of the moisture is just about east of the St. Croix, yet said a slow morning commute with 2" by 8 am.


----------



## OC&D

Camden;1634819 said:


> x2 Coors is horrible but I was just told last weekend that they also own Blue Moon which is an excellent beer so someone around there knows what they're doing.


I've never liked Blue Moon. I'm a big Summit fan......Saga is da' bomb!


----------



## ryde307

Since we are talking alcohol. Anyone a whiskey drinker? Hated whiskey forever and for some reason light switch change to liking it this summer. Have a decent collection started looking for more. Mostly into bourbons but like some scotch and irish as long as it's not to smokey or peaty.


----------



## OC&D

ryde307;1634836 said:


> Since we are talking alcohol. Anyone a whiskey drinker? Hated whiskey forever and for some reason light switch change to liking it this summer. Have a decent collection started looking for more. Mostly into bourbons but like some scotch and irish as long as it's not to smokey or peaty.


I used to love whiskey. Unfortunately that changed during a rather trying time in my life. Now I pretty much stick with beer and rum, though tequila eeks its way in every now and again. There's nothing like a good margarita.

Edit: Wine and Port, as well as the occasional cognac also isn't out of the question......


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1634835 said:


> I've never liked Blue Moon. I'm a big Summit fan......Saga is da' bomb!


Blue moon is one of my "special" beers. Usually after plowing or a long summer week. Summit has its place in my heart too.


----------



## Janko78

Geez with all the alcohol talk, we'll all probably meet at an AA meeting b4 the Winter SIMA convention! Lol full disclosure-MacCallan 18 is my go to drink of choice!


----------



## Green Grass

Janko78;1634840 said:


> Geez with all the alcohol talk, we'll all probably meet at an AA meeting b4 the Winter SIMA convention! Lol full disclosure-MacCallan 18 is my go to drink of choice!


My name is Mike and I drink beer.


----------



## Janko78

Hi Mike!!! Lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

An oka, Hennepin and Chisago counties all dropped out of the winter storm warning. Not even an advisory, yet still say 3-5".


----------



## Camden

Janko78;1634844 said:


> Hi Mike!!! Lol


LOL!


----------



## Camden

ryde307;1634836 said:


> Since we are talking alcohol. Anyone a whiskey drinker? Hated whiskey forever and for some reason light switch change to liking it this summer. Have a decent collection started looking for more. Mostly into bourbons but like some scotch and irish as long as it's not to smokey or peaty.


I'm not much of a whiskey drinker but I'll occasionally have a Crown and Coke just to change it up a bit. I'm guessing that you have yours straight on the rocks? No can do


----------



## SSS Inc.

I never thought I would see so many posts dedicated to Drinking. After this winter I kind of understand.


----------



## 60Grit

nws dropped down to 30percent chance overnight for Minnetonka 55345


----------



## Janko78

I don't usually like to plow snow in May.... But when I do I prefer to discuss it on Plowsite!! Lol


----------



## PremierL&L

Green Grass;1634843 said:


> My name is Mike and I drink beer.


Keep drinking mike nothing but asphalt in our future.


----------



## SSS Inc.

PremierL&L;1634851 said:


> Keep drinking mike nothing but *asphalt* in our future.


Tell me about it.


----------



## BossPlow614

Camden;1634847 said:


> I'm not much of a whiskey drinker but I'll occasionally have a Crown and Coke just to change it up a bit. I'm guessing that you have yours straight on the rocks? No can do


Crown & Coke/7up/Ginger Ale is very good. I cant do Whiskey on the rocks either.

I prefer "sipping on that lean", you guys might have to google that. :laughing: actually not, all kidding aside, I enjoy bud light, michelobe ultra, bud select, Jeremiah Weed Regular & Peach in the summertime, bud light lime-a-ritas & straw-ber-itas are tasty also, Twisted Tea of all flavors are great too - prepare to feel awful the next morning though, there's definitely more that I can't think of right now. When I go out to bars: toby Keith's, or downtown its red bull vodkas. Bloodies are also very good to rid of the hangover. All this alcohol talk is making me thirsty, might have to grab a few bud lights I have left!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

EmJay.... apologies??? About the snow??? You heard it here first!!

No accumulation now for Minneapolis, Blaine to North Branch line at all.

1-3" possible just to the east of that line.


----------



## Drakeslayer

CJ's Outdoor;1634849 said:


> nws dropped down to 30percent chance overnight for Minnetonka 55345


No breakfast tonight.


----------



## BossPlow614

I never doubted you LMN22!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Looks like a bust for Maple Grove!! Woohoo!!!

Overnight A 30 percent chance of snow, mainly after 1am. Cloudy, with a low around 31. North northwest wind 10 to 15 mph. 

Thursday A chance of snow before 10am, then a slight chance of rain after 2pm. Cloudy, with a high near 43. North wind around 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 40%.

Thursday Night Cloudy, with a low around 32. North wind 5 to 10 mph.


----------



## cbservicesllc

I have to get over to 35E and down to New Prague with NWS before I even see 1-3!


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1634860 said:


> Looks like a bust for Maple Grove!! Woohoo!!!
> 
> Overnight A 30 percent chance of snow, mainly after 1am. Cloudy, with a low around 31. North northwest wind 10 to 15 mph.
> 
> Thursday A chance of snow before 10am, then a slight chance of rain after 2pm. Cloudy, with a high near 43. North wind around 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 40%.
> 
> Thursday Night Cloudy, with a low around 32. North wind 5 to 10 mph.


Of course its going to be a bust for us sense I got the plows down and hooked up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1634861 said:


> I have to get over to 35E and down to New Prague with NWS before I even see 1-3!


I just sucked down two Pepsi Throwbacks and a bag of gummy bears. Guess who'll be up all night waiting???


----------



## 60Grit

Drakeslayer;1634858 said:


> No breakfast tonight.


Nah..had to buy new cutting edges today. Figured we were in the clear after that.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1634863 said:


> I just sucked down two Pepsi Throwbacks and a bag of gummy bears. Guess who'll be up all night waiting???


Black Ops 2 it is...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1634865 said:


> Black Ops 2 it is...


Ding ding... 104 more grenade launcher kills to 300.


----------



## BossPlow614

I'm over that game! ↑ when I do play its cod4, that came is still the best of all of em.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

cbservicesllc;1634865 said:


> Black Ops 2 it is...


Yup, saw one of your trucks drive right past my place earlier when I was throwing some seed down


----------



## cbservicesllc

EmJayDub;1634867 said:


> I'm over that game! ↑ when I do play its cod4, that came is still the best of all of em.


Hey, Hey, Hey... some of us have a toddler and just bought the game 2 weeks ago (this guy)


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Need 2 more 5-kill streaks with the type 25 for gold camo.


----------



## Ranger620

Thanks Lwnmwrman and oc&d for the info. I'll check with a local co-op.
You guys talk about all this alcohol and I must have been the only one that was consuming. As much as I wanted to be one of the guys that said "yep I plowed snow on may 2nd" I kinda saw it was sliding. Had dinner with a friend at texas road house. another friend called on the way home and said meet me at maynards in rogers so way to many beers later Im home pavement is dry and Im going to bed.
Thanks again Ill check with the co-op tommorow/later today. lol


----------



## Polarismalibu

It would be neat to say we plowed in May not that I want to though


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Headed to bed.

There's barely anything anywhere at all for the entire metro now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dry pavement here.


----------



## ringahding1

1/2" slush & 33* in Stillwater


----------



## unit28

36* here N wind
Looking to join the big throw down soon


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Over 8" in Owatonna and still snowing. Guys are gonna have fun with this. I'm in Rochester now and won't be helping. It feels weird


----------



## djagusch

5"s in new richmond. Oh joy!


----------



## mnglocker

Not a thing in Wright County.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Make that 16" in Owatonna. WHF. What a day. Oh well my new born son and wife are more important


----------



## jimslawnsnow

What a mess. Trees down all over guys getting stuck in the yard


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Don't say it SSS.


----------



## Janko78

Yeah, I second that statement!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Plows are back in storage, clean up box back on the dump truck, and heading out to do some pre-em applications after some breakfast. Thumbs Up payup

Too wet for clean ups today. :salute:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Good luck to you guys that DID get snow.


----------



## qualitycut

So north cottage grove barely any snow south cottage grove 6-8


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1634900 said:


> So north cottage grove barely any snow south cottage grove 6-8


Damn!


----------



## OC&D

I just talked to a buddy who has a friend that lives in White Rock. They've got 19" of snow and it's still coming down. Highway 52 was closed for a while. My buddy had 5" in Farmington at 2:30 this morning when he left for work, he gets to the shop in Apple Valley and they had maybe 1/2" on the grass and the roads were just wet. That's a seriously fine line!


----------



## SSS Inc.

I still haven't dropped the plow since #4. Its a call for my area, I can't help what happens SE of me. Thumbs Up


----------



## OC&D

I'm a little bummed. I would have found it pretty novel to plow snow in May, and years from now we'd still be talking about it....some more fondly than others!


----------



## ryde307

Happy I left everything in storage.
Planned on not being able to do much outdoor work today because of the weather so now today is kind of a waste.


----------



## skorum03

ryde307;1634836 said:


> Since we are talking alcohol. Anyone a whiskey drinker? Hated whiskey forever and for some reason light switch change to liking it this summer. Have a decent collection started looking for more. Mostly into bourbons but like some scotch and irish as long as it's not to smokey or peaty.


I'm 20 so I "don't touch the stuff"..... ha but I'm a huge whiskey advocate. Being the poor college student that I am, Windsor is about as expensive as I usually go, but it treats me well on the weekends.


----------



## BossPlow614

ryde307;1634908 said:


> Happy I left everything in storage.
> Planned on not being able to do much outdoor work today because of the weather so now today is kind of a waste.


Agreed. 
I almost feel like I bought an ultra high risk stock at next to nothing and it just surged up by 10,000% by not having my truck and my plow being stored and the snow moved SE.

Windsor... YUCK. I'd rather have Milwaukee's Best instead, a couple years ago when I didn't have much money and was just starting out that's what I was drinking just about every wknd!


----------



## djagusch

Well plowing 5" of that crap wasn't fun. Can't imagine 17"s of that stuff. Trying to back drag it was pretty hopeless.


----------



## skorum03

EmJayDub;1634918 said:


> Agreed.
> I almost feel like I bought an ultra high risk stock at next to nothing and it just surged up by 10,000% by not having my truck and my plow being stored and the snow moved SE.
> 
> Windsor... YUCK. I'd rather have Milwaukee's Best instead, a couple years ago when I didn't have much money and was just starting out that's what I was drinking just about every wknd!


I actually don't mind windsor at all. I'll go as far to say that I like it.


----------



## unit28

Boy,
That's one trof that keeps on giving.
Hope we get some rain out of it.Peolly will eventually as it stays CLP


Eyeballed a sign at a landscape supply house today.
Irrigation help wanted.....sigh


----------



## unit28

EmJayDub;1634918 said:


> Agreed.
> I almost feel like I bought an ultra high risk stock at next to nothing and it just surged up by 10,000% by not having my truck and my plow being stored and the snow moved SE.
> 
> Windsor... YUCK. I'd rather have Milwaukee's Best instead, a couple years ago when I didn't have much money and was just starting out that's what I was drinking just about every wknd!


Windsor is heavy wishishshreitr sauce...just not user friendly


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Someone backed into the new Durango and bashed the front end in today. No note while my wife was at work.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1634965 said:


> Someone backed into the new Durango and bashed the front end in today. No note while my wife was at work.


That sucks! Obviously some a-hole who drives a pos and doesn't respect other people's property.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1634966 said:


> That sucks! Obviously some a-hole who drives a pos and doesn't respect other people's property.


We don't even have plates yet.

I'm gonna have to buy the wife a truck with steel bumpers.

3rd time she's been hit and run'd in two years. Not sure how the insurance is going to take this.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1634965 said:


> Someone backed into the new Durango and bashed the front end in today. No note while my wife was at work.


Is it a lot you plow? Or could it of been you moving your truck in the driveway? Pretty sure you have a track record of bumping into cars!

When you picking up the zspray?


----------



## BossPlow614

djagusch;1634974 said:


> Is it a lot you plow? Or could it of been you moving your truck in the driveway? Pretty sure you have a track record of bumping into cars!
> 
> When you picking up the zspray?


↑ :laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

emjaydub;1634975 said:


> ↑ :laughing:


x2.............

Next week looks dry and decent temps and no Snow!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1634974 said:


> Is it a lot you plow? Or could it of been you moving your truck in the driveway? Pretty sure you have a track record of bumping into cars!
> 
> When you picking up the zspray?


Listen punk.... I leave notes and pay for my cars I hit!!

Tomorrow morning. Be at my house at 5:30 and ride to Prior Lake with me.

5:30 am. Gonna be down there at 7.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1634978 said:


> Listen punk.... I leave notes and pay for my cars I hit!!
> 
> Tomorrow morning. Be at my house at 5:30 and ride to Prior Lake with me.
> 
> 5:30 am. Gonna be down there at 7.


My 2yr old was sick yesterday, wife came home sick 2pm from work. Need to bring the kids to daycare and make about 100 more calls for irrigation starts.

PS, 5:30am when you leave your place look out for the Durango parked in your driveway. It doesn't need another dent.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My trucks are nowhere near where the Durango is parked.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1634982 said:


> My trucks are nowhere near where the Durango is parked.


Your wife's request?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My own advisement.


----------



## TKLAWN

Maybe you should put some work into that bumper net you were talking about designing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Figure it's going to be about $1000 to fix this. $500 deductible and another dent that's not work turning into insurance.

Front facia is $250, primered, so to R&I, paint and fix whatever is behind it.....

I'll have $6,000 in vehicle repairs this winter. Nevermind fixing the bumper I bent up, or the tailgate that a driver completely took out, or the mirror that a different driver took out on the first storm of the year.

Didn't make too much money this year.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1634993 said:


> Figure it's going to be about $1000 to fix this. $500 deductible and another dent that's not work turning into insurance.
> 
> Front facia is $250, primered, so to R&I, paint and fix whatever is behind it.....
> 
> I'll have $6,000 in vehicle repairs this winter. Nevermind fixing the bumper I bent up, or the tailgate that a driver completely took out, or the mirror that a different driver took out on the first storm of the year.
> 
> Didn't make too much money this year.


Don't forget the rtv a frame and the rtv backing into something damage!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Don't forget the damage to your reputation at those banks that you do when your guy left a pile at the drive thru and you didn't plow the storm that started at 7 a.m. by 8 a.m. :laughing: I couldn't resist.....Sorry. 

Winters not over yet.Thumbs Up


----------



## Green Grass

Every new vehicle I have bought my wife she has smashed up with in 2 months. Every used vehicle I have bought her she has never put a scratch in.


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1634999 said:


> *Don't forget the damage to your reputation at those banks that you do when your guy left a pile at the drive thru and you didn't plow the storm that started at 7 a.m. by 8 a.m. :laughing: * I couldn't resist.....Sorry.
> 
> Winters not over yet.Thumbs Up


:laughing:


----------



## unit28

Daughter just called ,
smashed a deer, car is in pieces.


Guess. I won't need to change oil this weekend as planned


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1634999 said:


> Don't forget the damage to your reputation at those banks that you do when your guy left a pile at the drive thru and you didn't plow the storm that started at 7 a.m. by 8 a.m. :laughing: I couldn't resist.....Sorry.
> 
> Winters not over yet.Thumbs Up


Hey pal, I want you to know that I talked to THAT banker and he did take notice that the 5 events that we had after our conversation, that we had him plowed right before he opened.

NOW, with that said, another banker that called and said his lot wasn't usable during a snowstorm..... when I checked after the bank closed they had 2" of snow in the lot, I have NOT gotten that snow work back yet. The lawn work, yes. Snow, no.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1634999 said:


> Don't forget the damage to your reputation at those banks that you do when your guy left a pile at the drive thru and you didn't plow the storm that started at 7 a.m. by 8 a.m. :laughing: I couldn't resist.....Sorry.
> 
> [B*]Winters not over yet.Thumbs Up*[/B]


I see what you did there. Didn't figure it out at first, but then I lol'd


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1634995 said:


> Don't forget the rtv a frame and the rtv backing into something damage!


$350 in new RTV a-frame and $250 for new left hand door frame after the driver backed into the wall with the door open, bending the frame.

BTW, the a-frame is cracked again.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1635007 said:


> Daughter just called ,
> smashed a deer, car is in pieces.
> 
> Guess. I won't need to change oil this weekend as planned


Hopefully she's okay??


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1635010 said:


> I see what you did there. Didn't figure it out at first, but then I lol'd


I did that so I would be able to come back on here next season. That's assuming this season doesn't run into next season. You guys should see the newest GFS model.


----------



## Polarismalibu

unit28;1635007 said:


> Daughter just called ,
> smashed a deer, car is in pieces.
> 
> Guess. I won't need to change oil this weekend as planned


Hope she is okay! If she hit it good enough you will be eating good for a while lol


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1635023 said:


> I did that so I would be able to come back on here next season. That's assuming this season doesn't run into next season. You guys should see the newest GFS model.


You just dont want it to end do you. What's that stupid model say now?


----------



## banonea

WELL THAT SUCKED A$$:realmad:
to start off, the weather man was right for once and it snowed.....did it ever snow. and we had to wait till people called and said to plow because all contracts expired on the 30 of April, and the one that did called that I didn't think would was McDonalds. we spent most of the day dealing with jack wads that HAD to have there Fuc%ing Mcmuffin and try to run us over to bet it. Half of them lost power and weren't open and people STILL came in and got in the way. in the end we only got called by about half our accounts to plow.
I did have a shinning moment. We has a account tell us that were not going to use us this year for lawn care or snow removal. no reason, just not using us. I got e mail from asking me if I would plow because they did not have someone lined up to do it. I said yes but it was going to cost $475.00 for this plowed, paid in advance ( twice there per push price) and they said yes.payup made me feel better.........


----------



## unit28

Daughters ok, deer came about 6 inches from windshield..


----------



## djagusch

So it seemed bright out right now. Have about a inch on the ground and coming down decent.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Guess I should have just come over and grabbed your z spray rather than buy my own?? You're not going to be using it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Flurries in Prior Lake.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Grass is all white in Woodbury.


----------



## BossPlow614

I must have just saw the legendary lmn22 on 694, silver dodge ccsb? the only one towing anything lawn related on a day like today.


----------



## djagusch

EmJayDub;1635063 said:


> I must have just saw the legendary lmn22 on 694, silver dodge ccsb? the only one towing anything lawn related on a day like today.


Legendary? We don't need to boost any buddies ego more than it already is!


----------



## BossPlow614

Hes gotta be one of the only guys that has more posts on here than days of being a member.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1635040 said:


> You just dont want it to end do you. What's that stupid model say now?


Nothing actually. Although it is coming down good. And I do want it to end . I hate snow now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

EmJayDub;1635063 said:


> I must have just saw the legendary lmn22 on 694, silver dodge ccsb? the only one towing anything lawn related on a day like today.


That was me.

Not sure about Legendary, but I AM certified in proper turf grass management now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Grass is white here , snowing good for about two hours now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

EmJayDub;1635067 said:


> Hes gotta be one of the only guys that has more posts on here than days of being a member.


Total Posts
Total Posts: 3,516
Posts Per Day: 1.16
Find all posts by LwnmwrMan22
Find all threads started by LwnmwrMan22

I'm not THAT bad.

Oops... better make that 1.17 posts per day.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1635081 said:


> Total Posts
> Total Posts: 3,516
> Posts Per HOUR: 1.16
> Find all posts by LwnmwrMan22
> Find all threads started by LwnmwrMan22
> 
> I'm not THAT bad.
> 
> Oops... better make that 1.17 posts per HOUR.


I fixed it for you


----------



## OC&D

I tromped around in 6" of snow scouting for turkeys this morning. I've never done that in May. Hopefully things dry up over the next couple of weeks.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1635089 said:


> I tromped around in 6" of snow scouting for turkeys this morning. I've never done that in May. Hopefully things dry up over the next couple of weeks.


See anything?


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1635071 said:


> That was me.
> 
> Not sure about Legendary, but I AM certified in proper turf grass management now.


How does one go about doing that?


----------



## Green Grass

So the ground was white in St. Louis Park and I saw two different companies doing clean ups.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TK -

I sent you a couple of PM's about the PG you bought from me.


----------



## andersman02

Green Grass;1635094 said:


> So the ground was white in St. Louis Park and I saw two different companies doing clean ups.


I have to admit, our company was out doing round 1 for an hour or so couple this morning (insert idiot smiley here)

According to the forcast was sposed to turn to light rain and warm up. That didnt happen


----------



## TKLAWN

andersman02;1635109 said:


> I have to admit, our company was out doing round 1 for an hour or so couple this morning (insert idiot smiley here)
> 
> According to the forcast was sposed to turn to light rain and warm up. That didnt happen


Did you do your pre-emergent apps like you planned?


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1635113 said:


> Did you do your pre-emergent apps like you planned?


On that note anyone know soil temps?


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;1635115 said:


> On that note anyone know soil temps?


http://www.mda.state.mn.us/soiltemp


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1635115 said:


> On that note anyone know soil temps?


My JDL was listing 42 in the sun, 40 in the shade when I was there today.

Yesterday GroundForceMN had 42 in his yard after a high of 48 on Monday.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1635120 said:


> My JDL was listing 42 in the sun, 40 in the shade when I was there today.
> 
> Yesterday GroundForceMN had 42 in his yard after a high of 48 on Monday.


So we are getting warm enough.


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;1635121 said:


> So we are getting warm enough.


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1635136 said:


>


To almost put fert down.


----------



## andersman02

We got 3 days this week i think. Damn temps all over the place. I wish i woulda seen the guys this morning spreading in the snow


----------



## BossPlow614

andersman02;1635150 said:


> We got 3 days this week i think. Damn temps all over the place. I wish i woulda seen the guys this morning spreading in the snow


I guarantee tru brown was Thumbs Up


----------



## unit28

Green Grass;1635138 said:


> To almost put fert down.


I know alot of us use the term fert as in a general term of application, so not trying to
pick at you.

wouldn't worry much about promoting growth as that's coming along better than the last two seasons. After the above average season of snow, that caused alot of insulation for mole/vole activity to the less than average snow that promoted alot of fungis and molds. The lawns appear better coming out of this winter IMO....{.snows done now ...yeah!}
But yes, I'm throwing down "fert" this weekend. Mainly a mix of pre, grub and other kickers for site specific applications.

rain appears to be continuing. 
<20dbz radars are frizzy in N Dak, 
Last season when that happened, there were several frizzy radar returns in a linear path from central US to the E Coast and tornados followed that path.

Getting up at 3 every morning for work doesn't help me sleep in on the weekend:angry:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Okay, I'll be the one.

Good luck this summer all!!


----------



## unit28

and here we go.........again

{per minneaplolis NWS CWA}
FOR {next} FRIDAY INTO THE WEEKEND...BOTH THE GFS/ECMWF CONTINUE TO HINT AT
ANOTHER STRONG POLAR/ARCTIC FRONT DROPPING SOUTH ACROSS THE
AREA...USHERING IN WITH IT ANOTHER SHOT OF WELL BELOW NORMAL
TEMPERATURES...JUST IN TIME FOR THE FISHING OPENER IN MN.


why LMN22....just why did you? lol
hopefully there's no precip to deal with.


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1635091 said:


> See anything?


Yep. 8 total, two were toms. Heard another tom as well.


----------



## Camden

Hey SSS - Finally got a chance to really dig into my sweeper and I found the problem. There is a mounting bracket that holds the main brush in place and one of the bolts holding it on is missing so that's why it dropped down so low to the ground. I assumed I was missing a spring but it's just a bolt (harder than heck to reach though). I should be up and running tomorrow so if temps cooperate I'll be out sweeping/striping for the next few weeks.

If any of you other guys have accounts that need sweeping in the north metro let me know. I'll be in the Anoka-Ramsey-Elk River area on Friday.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1635269 said:


> Hey SSS - Finally got a chance to really dig into my sweeper and I found the problem. There is a mounting bracket that holds the main brush in place and one of the bolts holding it on is missing so that's why it dropped down so low to the ground. I assumed I was missing a spring but it's just a bolt (harder than heck to reach though). I should be up and running tomorrow so if temps cooperate I'll be out sweeping/striping for the next few weeks.
> 
> If any of you other guys have accounts that need sweeping in the north metro let me know. I'll be in the Anoka-Ramsey-Elk River area on Friday.


That's good news. I forgot to get back to you way back when I asked. I did look at the parts book and checked our machines(different size) and I couldn't find a spring. We're finally out in full force tomorrow as well. Most of our customers says wait for the Landscapers to finish so we have been dragging our feet. Unfortunately we're focusing on Underground parking right out of the gate to avoid waiting for the lawns to be cleaned up. Those things are a nightmare and I would suggest avoiding them at all cost.

Btw: I made an offer for a 355 that one of our customers has parked in a parking garage. I think you mentioned you bought a couple at auction out of state. If you don't mind me asking what did you get them for. If you want pm me.


----------



## BossPlow614

Does anyone know what time JDL opens? I can't find it anywhere on their website. I still like how the Hamel store still shows that they're located in the middle of a field near Corcoran & Greenfield when they're actually just south of 55 in Plymouth basically.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

EmJayDub;1635345 said:


> Does anyone know what time JDL opens? I can't find it anywhere on their website. I still like how the Hamel store still shows that they're located in the middle of a field near Corcoran & Greenfield when they're actually just south of 55 in Plymouth basically.


WBL opens @ 7:30.


----------



## Camden

SSS - Sent you a PM about the 355


----------



## OC&D

Well I decided that after the threat of more possible snow in May, we're done. I just finished billing out the last of the snow work for the 2012-2013 season.

My April invoices were larger than my January invoices as well as every months invoices from last season! That's a record for me!


----------



## Camden

OC&D;1635375 said:


> Well I decided that after the threat of more possible snow in May, we're done. I just finished billing out the last of the snow work for the 2012-2013 season.
> 
> My April invoices were larger than my January invoices as well as every months invoices from last season! That's a record for me!


I know we're all this business to make money but I honestly felt bad sending out invoices to some of the ma-n-pa places that I do. There's no way they could've been budgeting for a month like we had. I hit some places 6 times and that adds up quick.


----------



## OC&D

Camden;1635378 said:


> I know we're all this business to make money but I honestly felt bad sending out invoices to some of the ma-n-pa places that I do. There's no way they could've been budgeting for a month like we had. I hit some places 6 times and that adds up quick.


Yeah. I felt a little funny billing out for stuff in April, but they all wanted it plowed, so what's a guy to do? I just hope it doesn't leave a bad taste in their mouth for next fall thinking maybe they should bid their plowing out so they can save some money if we have another busy winter next year. Of course I said that after the crazy winter two years ago as well, but got everyone back, so I shouldn't be too worried.

Luckily most of my customers I've had for many years, and they're actually pretty loyal--a rare thing these days.


----------



## Ranger620

I had a monthly place tell me to do them on an hourly basis. I do 6 of there stores. After this year they asked if they could go on a 6 month contract for a just in case so it worked well for me. I should win that battle most years.


----------



## SSS Inc.

If any of you guys know anyone with a class a or b license looking for a job let me know. 

Thanks


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1635674 said:


> If any of you guys know anyone with a class a or b license looking for a job let me know.
> 
> Thanks


I have a buddy that was looking for work. I haven't talked to him in a while so I don't know if he's found anything yet. I'll give him a shout today and forward you his contact info if he's still looking.

Shouldn't you be out sweeping? Get to work!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Waiting for pomps tire to show up. The machine I'm running today lost a battle with s giant nail.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1635681 said:


> Waiting for pomps tire to show up. The machine I'm running today lost a battle with s giant nail.


What, you didn't bring a broom?


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1635674 said:
 

> If any of you guys know anyone with a class a or b license looking for a job let me know.
> 
> Thanks


My uncle dose and is looking for a job. What is the job doing?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone interested in an '06 Dodge 2500 Crew Cab Diesel with 96,000 miles? $24,500.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1635693 said:


> My uncle dose and is looking for a job. What is the job doing?


Were in the paving and seal coating business. This wouldn't be just a driving job. Every day is different as you can imagine. All of our guys are expected to drive and work on the ground as well


----------



## BossPlow614

Who was the one that did spraying for other lawn/landscape companies?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

What the hellllll..... . I'll bite....What do you have?


----------



## BossPlow614

There was someone on here from Plymouth that was saying they do spraying for other co's. I haven't obtained enough fert accts (resi) to justify a sprayer yet.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That's what I mean... what do you have? I can cover them if they're close to **** Rapids, TKLawn just bought my PG from me, maybe he can, DJagusch has a new Z-Spray and runs all over for his irrigation, maybe they are close enough for him??


----------



## waterboy

PM me I am out of plymouth


----------



## cbservicesllc

Looks like there are some of you still around here! Anyone have recommendations on a lawn maintenance trailer manufacturer and vendor? I'm looking for something around 18-20' (thinking PJ right now). I wish I could afford a rolling billboard, but a utility trailer is where I'm at right now...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

GroundforceMN just bought an 18' Load Trail out of Brinkman's in Forest Lake. He paid $3,300.

I've got a 16' with a side gate, trimmer racks, 2011 Load Trail I'd let go for $2,700. It's spotless.

Or you can try Absolute Trailers in IGH. They had GatorMade trailers that looked decent too.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1635859 said:


> GroundforceMN just bought an 18' Load Trail out of Brinkman's in Forest Lake. He paid $3,300.
> 
> I've got a 16' with a side gate, trimmer racks, 2011 Load Trail I'd let go for $2,700. It's spotless.
> 
> Or you can try Absolute Trailers in IGH. They had GatorMade trailers that looked decent too.


I have a Gator made enclosed and it is a great trailer.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1635858 said:


> Looks like there are some of you still around here! Anyone have recommendations on a lawn maintenance trailer manufacturer and vendor? I'm looking for something around 18-20' (thinking PJ right now). I wish I could afford a rolling billboard, but a utility trailer is where I'm at right now...


I have a 18 foot pj that I bought last year. Its a nice set up for $2500


----------



## djagusch

cbservicesllc;1635858 said:


> Looks like there are some of you still around here! Anyone have recommendations on a lawn maintenance trailer manufacturer and vendor? I'm looking for something around 18-20' (thinking PJ right now). I wish I could afford a rolling billboard, but a utility trailer is where I'm at right now...


I pmd you on ls this morning.


----------



## Ranger620

Hey if any of you guys that do sweeping (sss, camden?) check in here I am looking for used bristle you may be throwing away off any thing power broom, sweeper, bobcat broom anything atleast 4'. Let me no what you got if anything.


----------



## Camden

I might have something for you but I can promise that the bristles will be worn out so if that's not important let me know and I'll dig around.


----------



## Ranger620

I dont no how long they are when new vs when you change them what I am looking to do is make a scratching post/brush for my wifes horses so they dont need to be perfect by any means let me no I'd be happy to take what ever you are throwing away and give it a try.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Anyone budget for $4.19 a gallon this week? I wonder what diesel will be?


----------



## BossPlow614

Those companies doing comm props at $20/man hr are probably sh!tting their pants now  :laughing:
I didn't expect it but its not a huge hit. The two major refineries in the Chicago area that supply our area with fuel are being worked on so the supply has dropped. Prices should go back down within time.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1636013 said:


> Hey if any of you guys that do sweeping (sss, camden?) check in here I am looking for used bristle you may be throwing away off any thing power broom, sweeper, bobcat broom anything atleast 4'. Let me no what you got if anything.


How many do you want? I gave about 10 to a farmer last year for scratch posts. (See Below) I have about 5 smaller ones right now about 4-5'. You can have them if you want to come to Shakopee.


----------



## andersman02

For the trailer guy, we bought a 16' 7k gatormade from absolute a couple months ago. Been through spring cleanups and its held up fine. Not a bad trailer at all. I think we paid 2800 total with tax and licensing.

We also got some trimmertrap weedwhip and blower racks


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1636080 said:


> How many do you want? I gave about 10 to a farmer last year for scratch posts. (See Below) I have about 5 smaller ones right now about 4-5'. You can have them if you want to come to Shakopee.


Holy smokes! I'm not even going to dig around since you've got it covered.

(Some of those look like they're brand new)


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1636080 said:


> How many do you want? I gave about 10 to a farmer last year for scratch posts. (See Below) I have about 5 smaller ones right now about 4-5'. You can have them if you want to come to Shakopee.


I'll take the two bigger ones. Thats the style the wife wants. I can come by when ever your schedule allows. you can pm me details phone adress and such. Thanks a ton. This will make the wife happy and get one more thing off my list.


----------



## Ranger620

I think I just read that wrong????? The larger style is what I need but I reread and it sounds like you have smaller ones???


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1636108 said:


> I think I just read that wrong????? The larger style is what I need but I reread and it sounds like you have smaller ones???


You are correct. That picture was from last year and I gave them all away. I only have some smaller ones like those on the ground. We don't have the big ones anymore because we exchange them with the company that makes them for us. I'll take a picture tomorrow of what I have and post it.

Camden, The big ones are shot when they get to that length but I do agree the smaller ones don't look too bad. We tend to change them early because of the conditions we work in. I had to have kept that little one on top though. That thing looks new in the picture.


----------



## BossPlow614

Idk how you asphalt guys do that work, went to home depot to pick up some pitchforks and there was a company patching I believe, that crap stinks so bad!


----------



## SSS Inc.

EmJayDub;1636129 said:


> Idk how you asphalt guys do that work, went to home depot to pick up some pitchforks and there was a company patching I believe, that crap stinks so bad!


You learn to love it. I can't get enough. What color were their trucks? I like to keep tabs on the competition.Thumbs Up


----------



## BossPlow614

White & had a cat skid I want to say? Maybe I'm dreaming that I want one :laughing: it's been a long 2 weeks straight of working. Ready for beer & sleep and a first semi-full day off & going to thw Twins game tmrw night.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

"Semi" day off???? I'll be lucky to see one of those by July.


----------



## BossPlow614

By that I mean not doing any work in the field, I'll be in the office getting quotes gathered and finalized & catching up on invoicing and the books for a good 6-7 hrs tomorrow.


----------



## SnowClear

Selling my '07 kawasaki mule 3010 TransDiesel 4x4. Personal use only - less than 100hrs. Sun faded, but in great mechanical condition with HardTop/SoftDoors full cab. PM me if interested.


----------



## unit28

Wholly Biscuits....looks at radar and cleans a spot out in basement

http://www.spc.noaa.gov/exper/mesoanalysis/new/viewsector.php?sector=13


----------



## unit28

hail, thunder and lightning,
high temps below 60 on Wed?
rain up to 5" in the next 36 hrs

Man I miss throwing on my old gear 
I used a full length military poncho. It is heavy duty and very durable.
That poncho was great for keeping me on the go., No need to go hide in the bushes
just to whiz. I also used seal skinz, {water proof socks}. and some neoprene gloves, 
If it was raining like what we're looking at on tap, I just raised to mower an inch and kept on trucking.

I'm out the door to catch up on a few today.
hopefully in-between rain storms, if not I'm covered.

Anyone like the frog toggs?


----------



## unit28

djag keep your head down...
My wife is on the road not to far west of the warning location coming from McGreggor


NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE TWIN CITIES/CHANHASSEN MN
534 PM CDT SUN MAY 19 2013

WIC109-192300-
/O.CON.KMPX.TO.W.0004.000000T0000Z-130519T2300Z/
ST. CROIX WI-
534 PM CDT SUN MAY 19 2013

...A TORNADO WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT FOR EASTERN ST. CROIX COUNTY
UNTIL 600 PM CDT...

AT 532 PM CDT...A SEVERE THUNDERSTORM CAPABLE OF PRODUCING A TORNADO
WAS LOCATED 10 MILES EAST OF RIVER FALLS...AND MOVING NORTH AT 45
MPH.

HAZARD...DEVELOPING TORNADO.

SOURCE...RADAR INDICATED ROTATION.


----------



## unit28

everyone must be watchin billboard awards....

DISCUSSION...ARCING SQLN ASSOCIATED WITH NNE-MOVING MCV EXPECTED TO
CONTINUE MOVING/DEVELOPING NEWD...WITH ADDITIONAL DEVELOPMENT
EXPECTED DOWNSTREAM IN AREA OF ENHANCED WAA/UPLIFT ALONG STALLED W-E
FRONT IN NRN WI. SETUP APPEARS FAVORABLE FOR ADDITIONAL STORMS WITH
LOCALLY DMGG WIND...MARGINALLY SVR HAIL...AND POSSIBLY A COUPLE
TORNADOES THROUGH LATE EVE.

AVIATION...TORNADOES AND A FEW SEVERE THUNDERSTORMS WITH HAIL
SURFACE AND ALOFT TO 1.5 INCHES. EXTREME TURBULENCE AND SURFACE
WIND GUSTS TO 60 KNOTS. A FEW CUMULONIMBI WITH MAXIMUM TOPS TO
500. MEAN STORM MOTION VECTOR 21030.


----------



## BossPlow614

Billboard awards? Na! I'm sure it's nonstop Taylor Swift, etc. I listen to rap/hip-hop & edm on Sirius XM, no need to watch stuff about music I don't like.


----------



## djagusch

I saw a nice wall cloud/front come through north branch about 5pm. I missed some other rain at 4 that was more west. I went out mowing about 9am thinking by 2 I would be rained out but got a extra 3 hrs in. 

That wall cloud that came through about 5pm was spooky. Sirens a going etc.


----------



## Camden

Lots of rain up here but no severe weather so far. It really seems like everything just started to grow within the last 24 hours. Prior to that everything was still kinda dormant. Glad we've turned the corner.


----------



## unit28

Hate to see who's on a bi weekly cut now..
Picked up 2 new ones by working yesterday.
Didn't want them so I bid high...they said do it weekly


----------



## Greenery

I had to drive home from Illinois yesterday through numerous storm cells. Not a fun drive at all

Am I the only idiot with a few cleanups left to do this week. 
Which by the way doesnt work very well when its raining.


----------



## 4x4Farmer

So im sure this has been discussed on here already but Im not here everyday like some of you. Who's all going to SIMA? I just registered and also signed up for the snow and ice safety and demo with ziegler. Didn't make it to the show last year so really looking forward to seeing everyone at this years. It would be nice to put some faces with some names if any of you local guys are going.


----------



## Deershack

4x4Farmer;1636335 said:


> So im sure this has been discussed on here already but Im not here everyday like some of you. Who's all going to SIMA? I just registered and also signed up for the snow and ice safety and demo with ziegler. Didn't make it to the show last year so really looking forward to seeing everyone at this years. It would be nice to put some faces with some names if any of you local guys are going.


Good luck with that. I've been trying to do the same thing for two years.I'm still interested but support seems to be less then zero.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm so backed up with work, we have 7 days / week booked until mid July now.


----------



## 4x4Farmer

Well if anyone is going let me know. Maybe we can have a drink. Always fun to chat with other people in the industry.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Deershack;1636336 said:


> Good luck with that. I've been trying to do the same thing for two years.I'm still interested but support seems to be less then zero.


I only meet people on here when I sell something to them.Thumbs Up

I'm with lwnmwrman. Too busy this time of year. I'm planning on two days off between now and Late August. :salute:

BTW: Still looking for an additional guy or two for a CDL Driver/ Labor position if anyone on here knows anyone.payup


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1636344 said:


> I only meet people on here when I sell something to them.Thumbs Up
> 
> *I'm with lwnmwrman. Too busy this time of year. I'm planning on two days off between now and Late August. * :salute:
> 
> BTW: Still looking for an additional guy or two for a CDL Driver/ Labor position if anyone on here knows anyone.payup


Next weekend I'm flying to New York to pick up a plow truck. Found a 2011 Dodge Ram 2500 reg cab / hemi with 2011 8.2 V plow with 17,000 miles for $24,000 for the truck and plow.

The guy is going to have the plow strapped down in the box for me and meet me at the airport.

The truck and plow look brand new from all of the pictures I've seen. Pulled the carfax and that's clean, was just inspected by the state of NY 3 weeks ago.

After that we're going to try to get to Yellowstone with the kids for 11 days starting Aug 1.

I'll work every day until then.

Here's the truck....

http://rochester.craigslist.org/cto/3765495734.html


----------



## Deershack

I have nothing against hard work, I've done it all my life. BUT you have to make time for yourself and your family. All the money in the world is useless if your wife and kids don't know who you are.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Deershack;1636350 said:


> I have nothing against hard work, I've done it all my life. BUT you have to make time for yourself and your family. All the money in the world is useless if your wife and kids don't know who you are.


No one on here has any money:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## BossPlow614

That single cab looks like it'll be a real comfortable & stretched out drive home! :laughing: all kidding aside, the truck looks sharp. Thumbs Up


----------



## 4x4Farmer

I work hard as well..I just like learning new things and better ways to run a business and I think sima is a good tool for that purpose. Well anyway...I'll be there!


----------



## BossPlow614

Reading "E Myth: Landscape Contractor - Why Most Landscape Companies Don't Work & What to do About it" n y Michael Gerber & Tony Bass and "Green Side Up" by Ed LaFlamme have rly helped out my mindset with the business and implementing systems for everything, it makes too much sense. Both books don't necessarily claim you easily become a millionaire and can kick back on your yacht all day, but that it is certainly possible to become wealthy in this industry ads there are thousands that have.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Deershack;1636350 said:


> I have nothing against hard work, I've done it all my life. BUT you have to make time for yourself and your family. All the money in the world is useless if your wife and kids don't know who you are.


And that's why I wouldn't be going to SIMA. All extra time in the summer is spent with my family.

Yesterday we were rained out after about 4 pm so we went to the Mall, Pizza Ranch, Sam's Club and spent time as a family.

Today if it doesn't rain, I'll be working until 9 pm.

I have 3 smaller landscaping jobs that need to be done before June 1 and this rain is slowing down the mowing. The mowing has to get done, or you just get too far behind.

It all works. My family knows that May-July I have 50% of my revenues for the year.

I have 6 months (last winter it seemed like 8 months) to spend just about every day with them.


----------



## snowman55

went to Yellowstone last year.. beautifull but I will never go to another Nat'l park. felt like I was on a habitrail with 100,000 foreign tourists. I didn't drive 1000's of miles to sit in traffic then stand in line so I could see a waterfall. accomidations and food were disgusting, very sad and disappointing. Jackson hole was awesome, horse back riding, white water rafting, eating good food, high end resorts. The kids still talk about Jackson hole but have not mentioned Yellowstone 1 time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yeah, we weren't planning a lot of time in Yellowstone. My oldest wants to go to Old Faithful, but we are going N/S through the Badlands, then through the Grand Tetons, Yellowstone, Jackson Hole down into Utah,then up Pike's Peak before heading back.


----------



## snowman55

in the bad lands stay at circle view ranch, really cool kind of b&b right in the badlands 1 of the best parts of our trip


----------



## unit28

We always talk about Yellowstone,
especially since me and dad were chased by Bullwinkle
back in '72. My uncle had an art gallery in Jackson Hole.
He still has work hanging in the Morman Temple in Salt Lake.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

EmJayDub;1636357 said:


> That single cab looks like it'll be a real comfortable & stretched out drive home! :laughing: all kidding aside, the truck looks sharp. Thumbs Up


Sure was a fancy red truck driving around Blaine today. You get around more than I do.


----------



## BossPlow614

Ha, thanks! But idk about fancy, coming from the guy who's buying a 2011!


----------



## Camden

We went to Yellowstone in the late 80s and we were stuck in traffic for many hours because a rock had fallen onto the road and it needed to be cleared by a loader. We literally sat in the same place for 4 hours but we probably didn't get to our destination until 8 hours later. Crazy.

The coolest part of our trip was when a bison ran across the road and straight up a mountain. You'd never think an animal of that size could be so nimble. It was a cool experience but not good enough to ever get me to go back.


----------



## Greenery

The only good reason to go to yellowstone is to drive straight thru to Cooke City. During the winter that is. 

You still get a ton of wildlife, just no geysers.


----------



## Deershack

My wife and I went to Yellostone a number of years ago. We took our youngest son (about 12 at the time) and drove our old 19' MH. On our way we went through Custer State park in SD. The MH had the door in the back and we stopped to feed some wild donkeys. Son was feeding them out the back door and when he ran out of bread to feed them, he turned around and moved into the kitchen area to get more. He didn't shut the door. One of the donkeys followed him in. Ever tried to teach a thousand pounds of donkey how to back up when there are 5 of his brothers behind him. Finally grabed two loves of bread and spread them around about 50' behind the MH. He finally got the hint and left to join the others, but not before he left us a present on the floor. Son still talks about it.


----------



## qualitycut

Any one do irragation in St louis park area if so send me your info Have a landscape job an they are looking for irragation possibly around 4k sq ft


----------



## BossPlow614

Sent you a pm Quality, but bumped the button when typing on my phone. If you reply, 


What is the time frame? 
Do they have a budget price?


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1636520 said:


> Any one do irragation in St louis park area if so send me your info Have a landscape job an they are looking for irragation possibly around 4k sq ft


Aquapro guys are pretty decent.


----------



## unit28

Camden;1636482 said:


> We went to Yellowstone in the late 80s and we were stuck in traffic for many hours because a rock had fallen onto the road and it needed to be cleared by a loader. We literally sat in the same place for 4 hours but we probably didn't get to our destination until 8 hours later. Crazy.
> 
> The coolest part of our trip was when a bison ran across the road and straight up a mountain. You'd never think an animal of that size could be so nimble. It was a cool experience but not good enough to ever get me to go back.


that sucks about not wanting to go back.
Since I have family from WYO...My mom grew up on 5k acre ranch SW corner of WYO little place called Robertson, we've been there a few times and went through every entrance.

As mentioned above the one near Cody, has or did have a grizzly bear warining area. Not all entrances had that posted at the entrance. But just about all picnic tables do have something posted about bears. One year we went through Cripple Creek Colorado, the Molly Kathleen Gold Mine, the Royal Gorge, then Yellow Stone. Other times we went to the North Pole, Pikes Peak Seven Falls, then Yellowsatone., Crazy Horse 
Mt Rushmore

When I was a little kid, there were two seperate bear attacks. I remember hearing that while we were getting set up in the hotel the day before going into the park. I was wide awake on that trip after hearing the news. Every trip since then I stay pretty close to the car. We've also seen bears outside of Yellowstone in Utah. If you go through Vernal, good chance you'll see some.

this is a news article of my cousin. He also has a piece in the museum on the Oregon Trail..."the map".


----------



## unit28

for cripes sake....I picked up 2 more lawns yesterday. Wish people would quit asking me for an estimate while I'm mowing. It makes it harder to just say no, while they're looking you in the eye.
I don't need any more accounts, working the full time job I gave some away in anticipation. If I get anymore I'll have to hire someone. I'm going to go higher in prices too. With the rain keeping the grass growing really well, my base is $45. That's what the last two are, and at roughly 8ksq ft

Since we had dry weather for the last year and a half the N is cranked. Lawns kbg are stalky if it has sparse coverage and cut low. Fine by me as the rain is still around. After that, adding chelated iron and some fine tuning will help keep the yellowing from being prevelant as the N is depleated. Untreated lawns from last year will be a big indicator on when to watch the teated ones. As the yellowing appears I'll be monitoring a little closer for application timing again. If we get alot more rain, that may happen sooner than later. Getting the Q down may also be a challenge as the rain vs efficacy may be a little difficult on my work schedule. Don't want to hire that out either but ....after looking at the NWS discs a few days ago


----------



## unit28

it's official, I must be driving a coit truck
went out and mowed today ....again got 4 more wanting estimates
1 Andover 1 **** rapids, 2 blaine


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We are in the same boat. I've started to just pass.

That's right..... LWNMWRMAN22 is passing on work?!?!?!!!!!!!


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1636682 said:


> We are in the same boat. I've started to just pass.
> 
> That's right..... LWNMWRMAN22 is passing on work?!?!?!!!!!!!


hopefully with the jet stream pattern it will hold for a few years. Get us out of the lean times and dead beat customers. And no that shouldn't mean buying more BS equipment we don't need. I'm giving myself a cost of living raise and going up on prices.
The rest of the potential clients I might try to finance out and lease equipment to subs.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1636682 said:


> We are in the same boat. I've started to just pass.
> 
> That's right..... LWNMWRMAN22 is passing on work?!?!?!!!!!!!


Same here, either passing or quoting high... anyone bidding on an association in MG off of east fish lake road? I hear the one I do is looking.  if so, watch out!


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;1636701 said:


> Same here, either passing or quoting high... anyone bidding on an association in MG off of east fish lake road? I hear the one I do is looking.  if so, watch out!


I used to have one in TX. The issue came up about maintaing a dry bed canal.
One year it rained for weeks on end, weeds and grass started growing where it hadn't before.
So I asked them to place it on a work order on an addendum per contract.
They didn't like my procedures. I never worried about small stuff , but this canal was 30' deep on both sides and at least 1/8 mile. They couldn't have it sprayed, as it now had water in it. If everything were all inclusive it would have been fine, but when someone wants a tight contract and on seasonal budget that's how it goes.


----------



## Greenery

cbservicesllc;1636701 said:


> anyone bidding on an association in MG off of east fish lake road? I hear the one I do is looking.  if so, watch out!


Nope, but i'll throw out another one.

Commons area on vicksburg between rockford rd and schmidt lake. No pay.....


----------



## unit28

saw a PRIMO service truck in Isanti today on hwy 65


----------



## unit28

High temperatures will remain near to slightly above normal for the
end of may...ranging through the mid to upper 70s...

And then 
decline to around 5 to 10 degrees below normal for the first few days in
june /65 to 70 degrees/.


----------



## Greenery

Sounds perfect as long as it stops raining for a few weeks.


----------



## BossPlow614

I want a hot & humid summer, the hell with this Seattle weather!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

EmJayDub;1636763 said:


> I want a hot & humid summer, the hell with this Seattle weather!!


Do this for another 15 years. You'll LOVE this weather.


----------



## MNBOY

EMJAYDUB: Check your email. I sent you something.


----------



## unit28

Fn Nados
TV showed Bethany OKla wher my wife grew up.

My radar this AM showing light squall building up near Fargo.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1637011 said:


> Fn Nados
> TV showed Bethany OKla wher my wife grew up.
> 
> My radar this AM showing light squall building up near Fargo.


As long as it holds off until after 8 am.

That's when our flight leaves for NY so I can get that truck today.

Hopefully I'm back by 3-4 tomorrow afternoon.

We have so much work to do, if I wouldn't have already have had the plane tickets, the truck would be sitting in NY for another 2 weeks.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1637012 said:


> As long as it holds off until after 8 am.
> 
> That's when our flight leaves for NY so I can get that truck today.
> 
> Hopefully I'm back by 3-4 tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> We have so much work to do, if I wouldn't have already have had the plane tickets, the truck would be sitting in NY for another 2 weeks.


just get back safe, hope that thing has a good set of rubber and wipers on it

Picked up a commercial account yesterday
....asking myself, why did I do that ::crying:


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone looking for a 2012 f 350? Let me know 35xxx miles


----------



## unit28

doubt the N Metro will see mid 70's this week



Other News--

The Upper Midwest: 
Major reductions in the coverage of dryness and drought occurred again. In Minnesota, 
Rochester’s record-setting precipitation totals for May and March-May reached 9.52 and 19.16 inches, respectively. Rochester’s previous records had been 8.41 inches in May 1982 and 15.87 inches in the spring of 2001. River flooding developed not only in the western Corn Belt, but also in parts of northern North Dakota. In Grafton, North Dakota, the Park River (4.20 feet above flood stage on May 23) rose to its highest level since April 1950, when the river crested 4.52 feet above flood stage. During the latest drought-monitoring period, the axis of heaviest precipitation (locally 4 inches or more) cut across southeastern South Dakota and northwestern Iowa, where some locations experienced two-category reductions from severe drought (D2) to lingering subsoil moisture shortages (D0).


----------



## BossPlow614

You were right Unit with the long range forecast being cooler than avg temps in June.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone with a Tool cat they aren't using from Wed-Sunday? 

Tri-state wants $160/day. If anyone wants to earn your payment, let me know.


----------



## BossPlow614

Does anyone offer or know someone that does hydroseeding?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone know anyone that puts in flagpoles?


----------



## Camden

EmJayDub;1637166 said:


> Does anyone offer or know someone that does hydroseeding?


How big of a job?


----------



## BossPlow614

No more than 7k sq ft. New lawn after we demolish it.


----------



## Camden

EmJayDub;1637210 said:


> No more than 7k sq ft. New lawn after we demolish it.


Oh okay. Not worth the time to drive down there. If you ever need help with a large project let me know.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just landed a 20 acre apartment comlex in Brooklyn Park.

Contractor emailed them yesterday stating that they were no longer going to be servicing the property as of May 31.

$8,000 / month year around? How do you walk away from an account like that?


----------



## unit28

I walked away from a lot more than that...more than once


----------



## mnlefty

LwnmwrMan22;1637299 said:


> Just landed a 20 acre apartment comlex in Brooklyn Park.
> 
> Contractor emailed them yesterday stating that they were no longer going to be servicing the property as of May 31.
> 
> $8,000 / month year around? How do you walk away from an account like that?


Not getting paid?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I know the back story. The owner of the company has decided to haul cars between here and CA.

The guy that took it over bit off more than he can chew.

The previous company had this account for 10 years. With fuel prices the way they are, I'll be more than happy to park the trucks at one account for most of the day.

I'm already doing 6 properties for this management company. Almost always paid within 20 days. Once in a while an invoice slips through the cracks, but 95% of the time, once you have a PO #, you're paid in less than 25 days. I don't do any work for them without the PO #.


----------



## Ranger620

Congrats. Those are the accounts I like to get, just not the year round thing though but I guess I could learn to mow for that kind of $$$$.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1637299 said:


> Just landed a 20 acre apartment comlex in Brooklyn Park.
> 
> Contractor emailed them yesterday stating that they were no longer going to be servicing the property as of May 31.
> 
> $8,000 / month year around? How do you walk away from an account like that?


The gunshots will probably deafen the blowers. There should be very little complaints.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1637299 said:


> Just landed a 20 acre apartment comlex in Brooklyn Park.
> 
> Contractor emailed them yesterday stating that they were no longer going to be servicing the property as of May 31.
> 
> $8,000 / month year around? How do you walk away from an account like that?


Must be the random gun fire... 

Seriously though, nice account!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;1637337 said:


> The gunshots will probably deafen the blowers. There should be very little complaints.


They DO have police on staff.


----------



## BossPlow614

Is it Eden Park by any chance? If so, watch out for stray bullets & I'd probably lock the trucks & trailers up while working!!! That is a pretty bad part of town, my grandparents live SE of there a couple miles in Brooklyn Center, you couldn't pay me to live in that area.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It is not Eden Park. It is off of Zane and 73rd.


So far I'm on board with the summer work, I told her I didn't want to commit to the winter work yet.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

$8,000 account looks like it might be dead.

Got a call today and corporate said no go. Property manager was mistaken, they had been paying $3,750 per month.

I have 30 man hours / week on it, it's roughly the same size as the Sr. High we mow. At $50/ man hour, that's $6,000 / month.

The current contractor would have had to be charging $29 / man hour and paying the sales tax out of that.


----------



## snowman55

typical dominium I won't be working for them in the future


----------



## djagusch

snowman55;1637358 said:


> typical dominium I won't be working for them in the future


Any back story on that? He didn't mention dominium?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1637096 said:


> Anyone looking for a 2012 f 350? Let me know 35xxx miles


Quality, what do you want for it?

Got a buddy looking for that exact truck.


----------



## snowman55

it was a guess with the work orders and the price they want to pay.


----------



## unit28

There's a need for a hydro mulch pro in blaine. Not for me, but someone did a hack job in a blaine subdivision


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;1637358 said:


> typical dominium I won't be working for them in the future


I don't mind working for Dominium. I've got a pretty good repore with some of the higher ups, and they come to me with how much they have to spend, and then I let them know how much I can do for that.

Between June 5 and June 15, I will have done about $50,000 in extra work for them.

like everything, alot of times it's not what you know, it's who you know.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1637490 said:


> I don't mind working for Dominium. I've got a pretty good repore with some of the higher ups, and they come to me with how much they have to spend, and then I let them know how much I can do for that.
> 
> Between June 5 and June 15, I will have done about $50,000 in extra work for them.
> 
> like everything, alot of times it's not what you know, it's who you know.


$50K? In extras? In ten days? Wow! How many crews?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;1637547 said:


> $50K? In extras? In ten days? Wow! How many crews?


I've run about 8 extra guys. My full time guys are working 50-60 hour weeks. I have 5 full time guys, right now.

Yesterday we mowed the large apartment complex in BP as an emergency mow since they don't have a contactor.

I was thinking it should be done in about 30 man hours, we ended up spending 44 man hours there.

We ended up going over about 1/2 of the property twice because the grass was so long. A typical week you could probably get it down to 35 man hours per week, if you trimmed short and trimmed 1/2 every other week.

There's no way they were having it done for $3,750 / month.


----------



## BossPlow614

Is anyone else enjoying all the rain this morning?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

EmJayDub;1637566 said:


> Is anyone else enjoying all the rain this morning?


So far it's just far enough south where my crew is able to mow the Sr. High for Chisago Lakes.

Gives me a day to get caught up on things. Just left the title office. Finally got the NY truck licensed in MN.

Time to put it to work tomorrow.


----------



## Rat_Power_78

Not one bit. Been working on a decent sized hardscape job in Prior Lake, but every time we get a tenth of an inch of rain our access path turns into a slip n slide.


----------



## TKLAWN

We are doing everything to keep up with our mowing. Then we have spraying, bush trimming, mulch jobs and landscape that are 2 weeks behind.:crying: if anyone has a lead on a mower that cuts in the rain let me know!


----------



## djagusch

This rain sucks!


----------



## BossPlow614

Can't get a thing done as far as installations. We have two large projects going right now and they're halted til it can dry out. I don't even know why I tried working today.


----------



## SnowClear

Let's take a tally. SIMA Symposium. Who will be there? Send me a PM if you're interested in meeting up and I'll contact you at the show.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SnowClear;1637595 said:


> Let's take a tally. SIMA Symposium. Who will be there? Send me a PM if you're interested in meeting up and I'll contact you at the show.


Trade show only for me. Too busy right now. I went to Chicago a few years ago and it wasn't worth the time or money for the classes and entertainment.


----------



## Camden

SnowClear;1637595 said:


> Let's take a tally. SIMA Symposium. Who will be there? Send me a PM if you're interested in meeting up and I'll contact you at the show.


I'll be there on Friday.


----------



## SnowClear

Drakeslayer;1637600 said:


> Trade show only for me. Too busy right now. I went to Chicago a few years ago and it wasn't worth the time or money for the classes and entertainment.


I think everyone has a lot to do right now in between rain storms.


----------



## unit28

70% chance later afternoon


----------



## unit28

Active vis map ATM


----------



## BossPlow614

Does anyone know of or have a place/shop near Champlin where I could park an 18' enclosed?


----------



## unit28

NWS....ugh, omg


----------



## cbservicesllc

Anyone have know a qualified lawn maintenance crew leader looking for a job? PM me if so...

Also, anyone have any training material on quality control for lawn maintenance. I know it sounds goofy, but apparently common sense isn't so common anymore... :realmad:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1637982 said:


> Anyone have know a qualified lawn maintenance crew leader looking for a job? PM me if so...
> 
> Also, anyone have any training material on quality control for lawn maintenance. I know it sounds goofy, but apparently common sense isn't so common anymore... :realmad:


That's funny. I told my guys today that starting Monday, there are wholesale changes on who mows with who.

My main crew leader will be working with me for two weeks. If things don't change by the end of the first week, I won't be going on vacation this summer.


----------



## 60Grit

If it wasn't storming last night, would have to wonder about plowsite posting at 2:45am in the summer. ;-) Anyone going to the Symposium today? PM me if you'd like to meet.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Figured I'd give a follow up to the large apartment complex in Brooklyn Park.

We are not mowing it.

I was down there today redoing some of the landscaping (yes Drakeslayer, more extras) and while talking with the manager, I asked her what price she got for the mowing. She said "you're not going to believe it unless I show you".

She showed me the agreement and it's $2,400 / month. 

The guys were there today. I showed up a little after noon to do the tearout, and I would say they had been there for at least an hour before I got there. I did the tear out, ran home and got my dump trailer to haul the stuff out, dumped that, came back and picked up the Toolcat and the guys were still working on finishing up at 6 when I left. 

I had seen 5 different guys with equipment while I was working on the property. That means they had at least 35 man hours into it today. 30 man hours / week for 4 weeks is 120 / month, or $20 / month. They were already over the 30, so they're working for less than $20 / man hour.

For me, that barely covers hourly wage expenses and fuel for the equipment, let alone the trucks.


----------



## djagusch

cbservicesllc;1637982 said:


> Anyone have know a qualified lawn maintenance crew leader looking for a job? PM me if so...
> 
> Also, anyone have any training material on quality control for lawn maintenance. I know it sounds goofy, but apparently common sense isn't so common anymore... :realmad:


You sound like me but nicer. I keep saying "you can't fix stupid" about once an hr in my head.

I have one guy that is good crew lead but his swamped with irrigation stuff so we have been lacking a solid guy.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Forget ths rain. I can't take it anymore. Way behind, I think we actually went in reverse today.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1638028 said:


> Figured I'd give a follow up to the large apartment complex in Brooklyn Park.
> 
> We are not mowing it.
> 
> I was down there today redoing some of the landscaping (yes Drakeslayer, more extras) and while talking with the manager, I asked her what price she got for the mowing. She said "you're not going to believe it unless I show you".
> 
> She showed me the agreement and it's $2,400 / month.
> 
> The guys were there today. I showed up a little after noon to do the tearout, and I would say they had been there for at least an hour before I got there. I did the tear out, ran home and got my dump trailer to haul the stuff out, dumped that, came back and picked up the Toolcat and the guys were still working on finishing up at 6 when I left.
> 
> I had seen 5 different guys with equipment while I was working on the property. That means they had at least 35 man hours into it today. 30 man hours / week for 4 weeks is 120 / month, or $20 / month. They were already over the 30, so they're working for less than $20 / man hour.
> 
> For me, that barely covers hourly wage expenses and fuel for the equipment, let alone the trucks.


Yuck... I know of some local commercial stuff that's going for $17 an hour... they can have it...


----------



## Ranger620

Not sure how many of the others check this so I may bring it up later in the year. Stay away from the strip mall on bunker and 47. The one next to wendys. I got paid but it wasn't purty or cheap. Not a real fan of bashing people on a public forum. I will tell you there "YEARLY" snow budget is 6 grand 1" trigger and a dusting on the walks I also scraped the awnings off(Got called names for that too). I did per time this year and it was way more than that. I was called some nasty names and they said they are coming after me for a refund. I had everything spelled out in my contract so Im not worried but I think its gonna be a head ache.
If any of you no it, would you plow shovel for 6k???? For the year?? I wouldn't


----------



## unit28

Had a meeting yesterday at the metal fab shop.
Owners gave us $50 gas cards, pizza and scratch tickets for a high production week.
Still working 10 hr days and mowing after work, just wondering when the grass will slow down.


----------



## Greenery

unit28;1638369 said:


> Had a meeting yesterday at the metal fab shop.
> Owners gave us $50 gas cards, pizza and scratch tickets for a high production week.
> Still working 10 hr days and mowing after work, just wondering when the grass will slow down.


The days are getting shorter, whats your plan for when their isn't enough daylight after your 10 hour shift.


----------



## unit28

greenery;1638400 said:


> The days are getting shorter, whats your plan for when their isn't enough daylight after your 10 hour shift.


I won't be that far off schedule when it comes to that time of year.
{if the grass slows down...right?} less daylight, less photogenesis
should be able to catch up on the weekends

I gave up the ones that will be worked on during fall leaf cleanups
and will be looking for part time during irrigation blowouts.
If it gets to thin I'll be an aerating weekend warrior

Only time we have to wor Sat. is to make up a holiday.
We have off four days for the 4th with pay, plus the mowing is money in the bank....love this gig.
except getting up every fn day at 330 is what I have trouble adjusting to.


----------



## unit28

I'm looking for a single wheel velke
have a dual wheel for trade, or cash in hand


----------



## Camden

Glad to hear things are going well for you, unit. It seemed like you had a rough stretch this past winter. Cheers


----------



## unit28

Camden;1638443 said:


> Glad to hear things are going well for you, unit. It seemed like you had a rough stretch this past winter. Cheers


Thanks bro.

should be a good summer to drop your boat in the water and go camping.
Not to hot and plenty of water.


----------



## unit28

SpoilerAlert..
Seen 8 highway patrol one with boat and DNR at Lake George


----------



## unit28

Anyone hear of the possible worst winters in 50 years on tap?


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1638491 said:


> Anyone hear of the possible worst winters in 50 years on tap?


I have from two sources. I can't wait for winter to come.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ahh man... better keep the accounts manageable...


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1638540 said:


> I have from two sources. I can't wait for winter to come.


2 sources? 
ok man,

just put down the ouiji board and fortune cookies.... ......kidding

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/predictions/90day/fxus05.html

GIVEN THE HIGH UNCERTAINTY OF THE ENSO PHASE AS WE MOVE THROUGH THE AUTUMN 2013 INTO THE COLD SEASON OF 2013-14, THE TEMPERATURE OUTLOOKS FROM SON 2013 ONWARDS ARE PRIMARILY DRIVEN BY THE CON AND OCN TOOLS AND TO A LESSER EXTENT BY NMME AND IMME GUIDANCE PRIOR TO AND INCLUDING NDJ 2013-14. *ENHANCED PROBABILITIES OF ABOVE NORMAL TEMPERATURES ARE FORECAST FOR THE GREAT PLAINS AND GREAT LAKES DURING SON AND OND 2013* _AND_ *THEN MOST OF THE CONUS IN NDJ 2013-14*. ABOVE NORMAL TEMPERATURES ARE FAVORED TO CONTINUE FOR PARTS OF THE SOUTH-CENTRAL U.S AND NORTHEAST THROUGH FMA 2014. AN ADDITION TO THE FMA AND MAM 2014 TEMPERATURE OUTLOOKS IS THE INTRODUCTION OF AN AREA OF ENHANCED ODDS FOR BELOW NORMAL TEMPERATURES FOR PARTS OF THE PACIFIC NORTHWEST SUPPORTED BY THE CON AND OCN AND IS CONSISTENT WITH THE CURRENT LONG TERM NEGATIVE PHASE OF THE PDO. ENHANCED CHANCES FOR ABOVE NORMAL TEMPERATURES FOR THE NORTH SLOPE OF ALASKA ARE ONCE AGAIN EVIDENT FROM FMA 2014 ONWARDS. IN AREAS WITHOUT SUBSTANTIAL AND RELIABLE CLIMATE SIGNALS, EQUAL CHANCES OF BELOW, NEAR AND ABOVE NORMAL SEASONAL MEAN TEMPERATURES ARE INDICATED.


----------



## Deershack

Given the uncertainity of me understanding of what the heck all that means, is there a "dummy" translation?


----------



## TKLAWN

Deershack;1638705 said:


> Given the uncertainity of me understanding of what the heck all that means, is there a "dummy" translation?


Well, 33.3% below average, 33.3% average, 33.3% above average percent for temps and precip.Thumbs Up


----------



## Deershack

That's what I thought. Thanks


----------



## unit28

TKLAWN;1638708 said:


> Well, 33.3% below average, 33.3% average, 33.3% above average percent for temps and precip.Thumbs Up


actually with the three simple variables here, the options for percentages are to high and in reality wouldn't be of much use without a weather rock 

on another note as I've said before the NWS {which LMN22 can even call them out on} has made a few incomplete steps for predictions. It isn't a secrete that their computers are to slow. I've made mention of that before. The one go to resource I use is out of Wyoming. Their computer dubbed Yellowstone has great performance, and I love haveing access to their link.
However, I still am on board with the ECMWF. Looks like they made a new contract to upgrade their computers even more by next year.

Looking at the ecmwf nino plume data, looks like a slightly higher el nino pattern at the end of this season. A nice dramatic cool down in Oct, but not holding seasonal trends.

I'll be out early tomorrow with a mower, stay safe y'all.


----------



## BossPlow614

unit28;1638798 said:


> actually with the three simple variables here, the options for percentages are to high and in reality wouldn't be of much use without a weather rock
> 
> on another note as I've said before the NWS {which LMN22 can even call them out on} has made a few incomplete steps for predictions. It isn't a secrete that their computers are to slow. I've made mention of that before. The one go to resource I use is out of Wyoming. Their computer dubbed Yellowstone has great performance, and I love haveing access to their link.
> However, I still am on board with the ECMWF. Looks like they made a new contract to upgrade their computers even more by next year.
> 
> Looking at the ecmwf nino plume data, looks like a slightly higher el nino pattern at the end of this season. A nice dramatic cool down in Oct, but not holding seasonal trends.
> 
> I'll be out early tomorrow with a mower, stay safe y'all.


Same here, one comm prop to blast through in the morning and then we'll be starting another install project for a few hours and then I'm heading up north to the lake to relax before a very long week next week.


----------



## BossPlow614

Millville Pro Motocross Nationals, next week(end). Anyone going? After racing this weekend up in Mora (Friday night fair race, Saturday practice & racing Sunday at the motocross track NE of town). I'll be heading down there with my rig Tuesday night after the Anoka Fair supercross race and waiting in line all Wed until they open the gates at 6pm, then thoroughly enjoying my only true vacation of the year (no cell signal) with some riding Thur & Sunday possibly and then never ending pitcher of beer! The pro's race Saturday, it will be a great show & event to say the least, my favorite week of the year.


----------



## unit28

last week {July 15} DFW TX where I grew up, had a high of 79.
Never seen that before.

and while no-one's looking.
here's the "latest" temp predictions map for NDJ


----------



## unit28

well son of a b
this...is what I been yammering about for a long time!!!!!\

after how well the ECMWF had performed in predicting Hurricane Sandy, it opened some eyes.
Prior to Sandy it was obvious what the ECMWF computers were realy doing, kicking 
the NWS in it's weakest link.....computer power.

Weather Service Models Running On New, Vastly More Powerful Supercomputers. Meteorologist Jason Samenow at the Washington Post's Capital Weather Gang has more information on the supercomputer upgrade; here's an excerpt:

*"The nation's major weather forecasting models are now working their magic on a new supercomputing powerhouse.*

On Thursday, the National Weather Service (NWS) shifted its operational models onto a supercomputer more than double the power of its predecessor, capable of performing 213 trillion calculations per second....The NWS has entered into a bit of an arms race with the European Center for Medium-range Weather Forecasting (ECMWF), which currently runs the more powerful and, overall, more accurate global forecasting model.

*....{HOWEVER}....*lol
Following news of NWS' planned computing upgrades in May, the ECMWF entered into a contract with supercomputer builder Cray to buy two new machines..."

this is gonna get crazy, meaning more frequent snow related updates from LMN22.....??, oh joy :laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Good luck suckas!! I'm outta here!!

Heading to Yellowstone, the Tetons and Glacier Nat'l Park for a week.

I've had enough of the summer work, too stressed, gotta walk away for a bit.

I'll make sure I bring back some snow from the 12,000' passes.


----------



## unit28

y'all have fun,
just remember....
a good set of brakes will come in handy
high altitude and an adult beverage is a little different for flatlanders
and steer clear of the wind river reservation when going from wyo to mont

jago may know something in this regards, 
When I go through the mountains I have a mechanic pull one of the sensors to help my truck climb over them. Not sure what it is but he said it has to do with altitude- and without it, it helps it to pull up the hills much better.
I also use an octane boost {small amount}to keep the hefer from pinging while stomping the go peddle traveling uphill.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1640671 said:


> Good luck suckas!! I'm outta here!!
> 
> Heading to Yellowstone, the Tetons and Glacier Nat'l Park for a week.
> 
> I've had enough of the summer work, too stressed, gotta walk away for a bit.
> 
> I'll make sure I bring back some snow from the 12,000' passes.


I did the same Tues July 23-Sunday July 28th, Millville Pro MX Nationals, hardly any cell signal (couldn't even meet up with a girl I met at a race the wknd before when she came down for the pro race Saturday as the signal was so scarce, aside from that, it was awesome being away from the grind of working besides just a weekend off. It was just what i needed & am back to being focused during the week instead of basically a stressed out zombie :laughing:


----------



## unit28

everyone still out on vacation?


I knew the grass would slow down on weekly growth at about the time we start loosing daylight.....
but not this much.
No acorns, sumac's already changing colors...weird

Just went and string trimmed a couple of patches on one commercial property today.
Not unhappy one bit as I still get the same franklin per cut.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1640366 said:


> well son of a b
> this...is what I been yammering about for a long time!!!!!\
> 
> after how well the ECMWF had performed in predicting Hurricane Sandy, it opened some eyes.
> Prior to Sandy it was obvious what the ECMWF computers were realy doing, kicking
> the NWS in it's weakest link.....computer power.
> 
> Weather Service Models Running On New, Vastly More Powerful Supercomputers. Meteorologist Jason Samenow at the Washington Post's Capital Weather Gang has more information on the supercomputer upgrade; here's an excerpt:
> 
> *"The nation's major weather forecasting models are now working their magic on a new supercomputing powerhouse.*
> 
> On Thursday, the National Weather Service (NWS) shifted its operational models onto a supercomputer more than double the power of its predecessor, capable of performing 213 trillion calculations per second....The NWS has entered into a bit of an arms race with the European Center for Medium-range Weather Forecasting (ECMWF), which currently runs the more powerful and, overall, more accurate global forecasting model.
> 
> *....{HOWEVER}....*lol
> Following news of NWS' planned computing upgrades in May, the ECMWF entered into a contract with supercomputer builder Cray to buy two new machines..."
> 
> this is gonna get crazy, meaning more frequent snow related updates from LMN22.....??, oh joy :laughing:


Nope, backing off on the updates this year...... at least until September.

Bought a new '13 Dodge Ram yesterday. Traded in the 2011 Ram I flew to New York to get. Mileage was TERRIBLE.

Paid $24,000 for the truck and 2011 8.2' Boss Poly V, got $22,000 for just the truck as a trade, so the deal still worked for me. The Poly V will slide right over to the '13. Now I have an '11, '12, and '13. Now to wait til next year and trade the '06 on a '14.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1641481 said:


> Nope, backing off on the updates this year...... at least until September.
> 
> Bought a new '13 Dodge Ram yesterday. Traded in the 2011 Ram I flew to New York to get. Mileage was TERRIBLE.
> 
> Paid $24,000 for the truck and 2011 8.2' Boss Poly V, got $22,000 for just the truck as a trade, so the deal still worked for me. The Poly V will slide right over to the '13. Now I have an '11, '12, and '13. Now to wait til next year and trade the '06 on a '14.


I think I got rid of my 2011 F350 for a 2013 Ram 3500


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1641482 said:


> I think I got rid of my 2011 F350 for a 2013 Ram 3500


Trading up their mike?


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1641690 said:


> Trading up their mike?


Absolutely should have the new truck Wednesday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1641692 said:


> Absolutely should have the new truck Wednesday.


Part I'm most excited about is the heated seats this winter. Heated steering wheel, maybe, but the seats.

Plus I have Uconnect access, I can start the truck with the cell phone, which too will be nice.

Alarm goes off to plow, I can just send a code and the truck starts.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1641698 said:


> Part I'm most excited about is the heated seats this winter. Heated steering wheel, maybe, but the seats.
> 
> Plus I have Uconnect access, I can start the truck with the cell phone, which too will be nice.
> 
> Alarm goes off to plow, I can just send a code and the truck starts.


You must have also gotten a Laramie?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1641699 said:


> You must have also gotten a Laramie?


Nope, mine is an SLT. Some of the nicer bells and whistles, not all.

Silver Crew like my '11 and '12, but I went with the Hemi again.

Cloth interior, with the standard options other than the heated seats and starring wheel.

BTW, had a dream about 2 hours ago I headed out to work this morning and there was 3" of snow on the ground. Tested my guys WD would start late... 11:30. Guess my mind is already starting to switch seasons.


----------



## Camden

I've got a favor to ask from one of you metro guys. Do any of you have room available for me to park a 20' trailer at for one night? I'm going to be picking up a plow in Hudson and then I have some business to do downtown so I don't want to haul it around if I don't have to. 

Send me a PM if you can help. Thanks!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1641741 said:


> I've got a favor to ask from one of you metro guys. Do any of you have room available for me to park a 20' trailer at for one night? I'm going to be picking up a plow in Hudson and then I have some business to do downtown so I don't want to haul it around if I don't have to.
> 
> Send me a PM if you can help. Thanks!


I do just south of North Branch, where you met me to buy that spreader couple years ago.


----------



## Camden

I've got it all figured out. The seller is going to deliver the plow so I'm all set to go. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1641698 said:


> Part I'm most excited about is the heated seats this winter. Heated steering wheel, maybe, but the seats.
> 
> Plus I have Uconnect access, I can start the truck with the cell phone, which too will be nice.
> 
> Alarm goes off to plow, I can just send a code and the truck starts.


Have you had AC seats? Now those are the Sh1t. I upgraded to a 13 with Nav I neverthought I would like the touch screen but its great.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1642116 said:


> Have you had AC seats? Now those are the Sh1t. I upgraded to a 13 with Nav I neverthought I would like the touch screen but its great.


This spring I bought my wife a new '13 Durango Citadel, pretty well loaded up, and yeah, it has cooled front seats.

It has light tan interior, so it's not as noticeable as black on hot days, but yeah, they're cool.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Which one of you guys got Sno-Mow for your license plates?

One of my part timers works for the state in the license manufacturing prison (not an offender) and emailed that this one came through.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1642553 said:


> Which one of you guys got Sno-Mow for your license plates?
> 
> One of my part timers works for the state in the license manufacturing prison (not an offender) and emailed that this one came through.


Not me I stick to the fire plates.


----------



## CityGuy

ok got a question. I bought my first house over the summer here and its close to fair time. I am looking at little snow blowers and need some input as to what to buy. Looking for paddle style and reasonably priced. 4 cycle prefered. I am buying new just looking for input on what to or what not to buy.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1642657 said:


> ok got a question. I bought my first house over the summer here and its close to fair time. I am looking at little snow blowers and need some input as to what to buy. Looking for paddle style and reasonably priced. 4 cycle prefered. I am buying new just looking for input on what to or what not to buy.


 I have a small toro power clear we use for sidewalks. I can lift it in and out of the truck by myself and it works great I wouldn't get anything different. Bought it from Waconia Farm supply.


----------



## CityGuy

Do you think that would handle the drive and side walk Mike? Not to small for them? And not to big that the wife won't touch it when I'm gone?


----------



## djagusch

Hamelfire;1642666 said:


> Do you think that would handle the drive and side walk Mike? Not to small for them? And not to big that the wife won't touch it when I'm gone?


The toro single stage is what most guys use and will handle your drive and walk. If they are not gravel and its not a heavy wet 6" snow (it will do it but you will be frustrated by the end of it).


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1642666 said:


> Do you think that would handle the drive and side walk Mike? Not to small for them? And not to big that the wife won't touch it when I'm gone?


It will definitely do the job for your place. I know mine did a a much better job then I expected in the wet heavy stuff.


----------



## CityGuy

perfect I will take a look at them at the fair and see what kinda deals I can get,

Thanks guys. I knew I could depend on you


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I've used a Toro 3650 (2 cycle) on 18" snows that were drifted and got through the sidewalks.

IMO, the 3650 (6.5 hp) is the best one out there.

I think the new version (4 cycle) is the 421 or 621.

Meh, look for a quality 3650 on Craigslist for 1/2 price. They're out there. Start watching now, and you can pick them up almost brand new. I've gotten them for $100 that look like they're right out of the box.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Here's what you're looking for Hamel..

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/tls/3975545690.html Except keep your eye open and you can save $200.

There is a 3650 right now on CL for $50 if anyone can get to New Hope.

Also, on Android, in the Play Store there is a new App, NOAA Weather App.

Someone has created an app that takes your current location, automatically gets the local forecast whereever you are, and has your current location mapped out on the radar.

I can't describe it as good as it is. Just an fyi, try it out.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1642695 said:


> Here's what you're looking for Hamel..
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/tls/3975545690.html Except keep your eye open and you can save $200.
> 
> There is a 3650 right now on CL for $50 if anyone can get to New Hope.
> 
> Also, on Android, in the Play Store there is a new App, NOAA Weather App.
> 
> Someone has created an app that takes your current location, automatically gets the local forecast whereever you are, and has your current location mapped out on the radar.
> 
> I can't describe it as good as it is. Just an fyi, try it out.


What is the app called or look like?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1642983 said:


> What is the app called or look like?


NOAA Weather Free.

Touch the day and it gives you the forecast for the day. Forecast Discussion is at the bottom of the page. You can set the radar to loop automatically.


----------



## BossPlow614

I searched it & only found an app called Radar Express, icon/logo is a circle with lat/lon lines similar to compass, it works very well so far. I have an android btw.


----------



## Green Grass

EmJayDub;1643052 said:


> I searched it & only found an app called Radar Express, icon/logo is a circle with lat/lon lines similar to compass, it works very well so far. I have an android btw.


I did NOAA weather free and it came up


----------



## BossPlow614

Now I found it!! Both apps work well. Better than kstp & twc, twc radar is garbage.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1642116 said:


> Have you had AC seats? Now those are the Sh1t. I upgraded to a 13 with Nav I neverthought I would like the touch screen but its great.


I just bought the newest truck with the lowest mileage I have ever owned. 2011 F350 Super duty Flex fuel. 14,500 on the truck, paid $36,500.00. It was the drummer in my bands truck that he had just traded in on a '14 F150 because the F350 was WAY to much truck for him. It has everything but the GPS and I am going to ad that, and YES the A/C seats are the Sh!t. tried them out the other day when it was 90' and it dose cool you down quick. I will post pic when I get a chance.

now I just got to find the right safety beacon for it. I am thinking about strobe clearance lights and hideaway lights in the front and back. I don't want something to big or I cannot get it in the garage. 
Also, has anyone ever installed the factory upfitter aux switches. just want to get a idea on how hard.


----------



## BossPlow614

Received an inquiry for brush hogging in Chisago City, is there anyone that's near that area offer it? Pm me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

EmJayDub;1643260 said:


> Received an inquiry for brush hogging in Chisago City, is there anyone that's near that area offer it? Pm me.


I'll do it. All set up.

651-248-9728. Been doing it for the last two weeks.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1643263 said:


> I'll do it. All set up.
> 
> 651-248-9728. Been doing it for the last two weeks.


Lwmrwmans phone number. Can't wait to call it in a couple months when all the news Channels are calling for less than an inch:laughing:


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;1643406 said:


> Lwmrwmans phone number. Can't wait to call it in a couple months when all the news Channels are calling for less than an inch:laughing:


Why wait let's start calling him now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Talked to your guy EmJay. Thanks for the lead.


----------



## BossPlow614

Nice! Thumbs Up
You're welcome.


----------



## OC&D

banonea;1643067 said:


> I just bought the newest truck with the lowest mileage I have ever owned. 2011 F350 Super duty Flex fuel. 14,500 on the truck, paid $36,500.00. It was the drummer in my bands truck that he had just traded in on a '14 F150 because the F350 was WAY to much truck for him. It has everything but the GPS and I am going to ad that, and YES the A/C seats are the Sh!t. tried them out the other day when it was 90' and it dose cool you down quick. I will post pic when I get a chance.
> 
> now I just got to find the right safety beacon for it. I am thinking about strobe clearance lights and hideaway lights in the front and back. I don't want something to big or I cannot get it in the garage.
> Also, has anyone ever installed the factory upfitter aux switches. just want to get a idea on how hard.


Congratulations on the new truck!

I've installed all sorts of things on both my current truck as well as my last truck with the upfitter switches. It's easy. There are 4 wires under the dash on the driver's side that correspond to each switch. If you look in your manual it should tell you which color corresponds to each switch and what amperage each switch is. Additionally, Ford installed 4 "pass through" wires that go from the same general area under the dash and are blunt cut and sealed on the other side of the firewall in the engine compartment, which eliminates having to find your own path through the firewall.


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea;1643067 said:


> I just bought the newest truck with the lowest mileage I have ever owned. 2011 F350 Super duty Flex fuel. 14,500 on the truck, paid $36,500.00. It was the drummer in my bands truck that he had just traded in on a '14 F150 because the F350 was WAY to much truck for him. It has everything but the GPS and I am going to ad that, and YES the A/C seats are the Sh!t. tried them out the other day when it was 90' and it dose cool you down quick. I will post pic when I get a chance.
> 
> now I just got to find the right safety beacon for it. I am thinking about strobe clearance lights and hideaway lights in the front and back. I don't want something to big or I cannot get it in the garage.
> Also, has anyone ever installed the factory upfitter aux switches. just want to get a idea on how hard.


I installed the upfitter switches on my 2008... not bad at all, there's a couple places on the internet you can get Ford technical bulletins on it. Then, as stated you can just connect on the engine compartment side of the fire wall.

I mounted nice Whelen LEDs on the grill that are fairly effective and drilled Whelen hideaways into the tailights. Not too bad of a project.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone running loaders with 12' pushers?

I've got an account I'm going to push pretty hard for and need to get an idea on what size loader to look at to get a price together.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

EmJay -

This job you sent me, do they pay quick?


----------



## BossPlow614

Not sure. That was the first I had heard of them. They contacted me to re-landscape a house that was on the market. I gave them a sky-high price because the only piece of equipment that would've worked was a bobcat MT55. Idk how big the project is that they want you to do but I'm always firm with getting money down on something that's with a client I have no past relationship with.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

EmJayDub;1643832 said:


> Not sure. That was the first I had heard of them. They contacted me to re-landscape a house that was on the market. I gave them a sky-high price because the only piece of equipment that would've worked was a bobcat MT55. Idk how big the project is that they want you to do but I'm always firm with getting money down on something that's with a client I have no past relationship with.


Okay, just checking. Our project is getting a house / property in order that hasn't been maintained in probably 3 years. Not a lot of work, fairly small area.

Figured a solid 1/2-3/4 day for two guys, said $1,500. Don't really want to do it, but we will see. Just a bit ancy. Guy had no card, email goes to a gmail account. Not quite 100% sure the guy is 100% legit.

I have everything spelled out in the email, we will see if I get the info back I want.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1643833 said:


> Okay, just checking. Our project is getting a house / property in order that hasn't been maintained in probably 3 years. Not a lot of work, fairly small area.
> 
> Figured a solid 1/2-3/4 day for two guys, said $1,500. Don't really want to do it, but we will see. Just a bit ancy. Guy had no card, email goes to a gmail account. Not quite 100% sure the guy is 100% legit.
> 
> I have everything spelled out in the email, we will see if I get the info back I want.


I noticed that too with the email address. I also had never heard of his so called real estate office, I cannot remember the name on the sign that was at the house I looked at. But it was not the same as the firm he worked for. If my likes my price ill be requiring 1/3 at contract signing, 1/3 at start and 1/3 at completion.


----------



## banonea

Just want to throw this out there because this is my local area.... I am looking for a western v plow, preferably with all mounts and wiring for a 2011 F350. Just putting out some feelers, I have a strong chance on landing a $10,000.00 a month account and I am going to need to add another truck and plow. I got a plow and trucks are cheap, so I figure I would get a V plow for my new truck, but I thought I would check here and see if someone has one they are liking to get rid of.


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;1643842 said:


> Just want to throw this out there because this is my local area.... I am looking for a western v plow, preferably with all mounts and wiring for a 2011 F350. Just putting out some feelers, I have a strong chance on landing a $10,000.00 a month account and I am going to need to add another truck and plow. I got a plow and trucks are cheap, so I figure I would get a V plow for my new truck, but I thought I would check here and see if someone has one they are liking to get rid of.


I have a mount for a western with out the receiver tubs for $100 if you want it. Took it off my 2011 F350 diesel. I also have the headlamp harness and a 4 port isolation module.


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;1643864 said:


> I have a mount for a western with out the receiver tubs for $100 if you want it. Took it off my 2011 F350 diesel. I also have the headlamp harness and a 4 port isolation module.


I would be interested. Please call me at 507-696-7524 and ask for tim. I would be willing to meet sometime this weekend if that works for you


----------



## OC&D

EmJayDub;1643837 said:


> I noticed that too with the email address. I also had never heard of his so called real estate office,


Heh. Could have been me (though I know it wasn't). Few people have heard of my real estate brokerage, and I use a gmail account for everything, I do have business cards though.

A word of warning to you guys about REO and foreclosure work:

Some asset management companies have the agents themselves hire contractors. The agents, in turn, pay the contractors and submit for reimbursement from the AM company. Other asset management companies hire contractors directly, and the agent has nothing to do with property preservation and maintenance. In some cases, there are large national corporations, such as Safeguard, which are nothing but middlemen, scooping up a bunch of cash for doing nothing.

In the end, just be sure of who you're working for, that they have authority to hire contractors to work on a given property, and most of all, how, from whom, and when you'll get paid on a given job.


----------



## OC&D

BWAHAHAHAHAHA.

You know what I just got in the mail today?...........................

The last check for an open invoice from APRIL _for plowing_. I forgot all about it, and since I don't use my invoicing program for anything other than plowing, it never showed up on my radar. Friggin' restaurant owners. Well, at least he finally paid I guess.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1643875 said:


> Heh. Could have been me (though I know it wasn't). Few people have heard of my real estate brokerage, and I use a gmail account for everything, I do have business cards though.
> 
> A word of warning to you guys about REO and foreclosure work:
> 
> Some asset management companies have the agents themselves hire contractors. The agents, in turn, pay the contractors and submit for reimbursement from the AM company. Other asset management companies hire contractors directly, and the agent has nothing to do with property preservation and maintenance. In some cases, there are large national corporations, such as Safeguard, which are nothing but middlemen, scooping up a bunch of cash for doing nothing.
> 
> In the end, just be sure of who you're working for, that they have authority to hire contractors to work on a given property, and most of all, how, from whom, and when you'll get paid on a given job.


My guy SAYS he's with an investment firm working with property owners (we buy ugly houses type).

Mine is all labor for about a day, I wouldn't be excited to put materials into the project.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1643879 said:


> My guy SAYS he's with an investment firm working with property owners (we buy ugly houses type).
> 
> Mine is all labor for about a day, I wouldn't be excited to put materials into the project.


With the way the market has been over the last 6 years, there are all sorts of interesting arrangements that arise. In one case I came across, there's a hedge fund buying up higher end properties like mad (like 70+ properties in the last 3 months in the metro area alone) to use as corporate rentals. It's an odd state of affairs in the RE market.


----------



## BossPlow614

OC&D;1643881 said:


> With the way the market has been over the last 6 years, there are all sorts of interesting arrangements that arise. In one case I came across, *there's a hedge fund buying up higher end properties like mad (like 70+ properties in the last 3 months in the metro area alone) to use as corporate rentals.* It's an odd state of affairs in the RE market.


Now THAT is interesting.


----------



## Green Grass

OC&D;1643881 said:


> With the way the market has been over the last 6 years, there are all sorts of interesting arrangements that arise. In one case I came across, there's a hedge fund buying up higher end properties like mad (like 70+ properties in the last 3 months in the metro area alone) to use as corporate rentals. It's an odd state of affairs in the RE market.


Yes companies like Cargill and 3M. Then they send the business my way.


----------



## Camden

Hey Lwnmwrguy - How far away are you from Taylors Falls? I'm camping here and need some firewood. They want $1/log...just crazy! Got anything?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1643946 said:


> Hey Lwnmwrguy - How far away are you from Taylors Falls? I'm camping here and need some firewood. They want $1/log...just crazy! Got anything?


Hey, I'm in TF right now mowing a school. Head up and grab a trimmer. 

And no, they would be upset if you brought my wood in. I'm not DNR certified for the parks.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1643947 said:


> Hey, I'm in TF right now mowing a school. Head up and grab a trimmer.
> 
> And no, they would be upset if you brought my wood in. I'm not DNR certified for the parks.


How about I mow and you trim?

And do I need DNR wood if I'm at a private campground?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1643960 said:


> How about I mow and you trim?
> 
> And do I need DNR wood if I'm at a private campground?


Not on a private, I just assumed you were at Interstate.

Too late on the mow, we are at a school in Lindstrom now.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1643947 said:


> And no, they would be upset if you brought my wood in.


I always bring my wood camping, unfortunately I rarely get to use it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1643966 said:


> I always bring my wood camping, unfortunately I rarely get to use it.


Not sure which way to take that.... ???


----------



## Green Grass

OC&D;1643966 said:


> I always bring my wood camping, unfortunately I rarely get to use it.


We are sorry.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

One reason I don't go camping. I'm never able to use my wood at home, let alone take it somewhere and try to use it.


----------



## OC&D

Green Grass;1643969 said:


> We are sorry.


So am I.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1643947 said:


> Hey, I'm in TF right now mowing a school. * Head up and grab a trimmer.  *
> 
> And no, they would be upset if you brought my wood in. I'm not DNR certified for the parks.


Funniest thing I've read/heard all day :laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

EmJayDub;1643979 said:


> Funniest thing I've read/heard all day :laughing:


Never heard back from Jason. Hopefully they found someone else to do the work. I'd like to get other stuff done, like get snowplow bids finalized.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1643980 said:


> Never heard back from Jason. Hopefully they found someone else to do the work. I'd like to get other stuff done, like get snowplow bids finalized.


 I never heard back either. I'm not counting on hearing back.


----------



## banonea

has anyone heard what this winter is going to bring in the way of snow amounts and temps?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1644105 said:


> has anyone heard what this winter is going to bring in the way of snow amounts and temps?


F.A. says colder and above average moisture.


----------



## banonea

was doing some looking around and found this, not sure how to take it but we can hope....

http://weatheradvance.com/preliminary-winter-2013-2014-winter-outlook/


----------



## BossPlow614

Does anyone know if it's legal to "repo" material installed, in MN if it hasn't been paid for? I have a scumbag (anyone who doesn't pay their bill to a contractor is one in my opinion) who seems to not want to pay for a small project we did in early August.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

EmJayDub;1644318 said:


> Does anyone know if it's legal to "repo" material installed, in MN if it hasn't been paid for? I have a scumbag (anyone who doesn't pay their bill to a contractor is one in my opinion) who seems to not want to pay for a small project we did in early August.


It's not. File a small claims case.

And early August? Like last year? Or less than 30 days old?

I've got invoices that are 120 days old.

BTW, Jason texted me and the property owner is doing the work themselves. At least I heard back.


----------



## BossPlow614

Early August this year, all billing is done upon completion or at most net 15. 

And that's good to hear, I heard nothing back but I'm noy exactly bummed about it, it seemed very shady.


----------



## Ranger620

EmJayDub;1644318 said:


> Does anyone know if it's legal to "repo" material installed, in MN if it hasn't been paid for? I have a scumbag (anyone who doesn't pay their bill to a contractor is one in my opinion) who seems to not want to pay for a small project we did in early August.


As lawnmwrman said it is not legal. you have 120 days after completion of work to place a mechanics lean against the property also.
Heres what works for me. Start with a phone conversation asking to be paid. Ask if you can come pick up a check. If they deny you ask why. Were they satisfied. Is the work complete in there mind. They could just be dead beats. If you cant get a response send an email stating lean rights and you are placing a lean on the property and after 60 days you will file in court. I haven't had to go to court yet. Although the smaller amounts I usally just right off.

Hey I'm back:waving:. Hope you guys stayed busy, although I imagine you guys aren't done yet. Any of you guys get a call on the strip mall I mentioned this spring????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just got the local school district to plow (unofficially).

Was at the bid opening today, I was at $21,000, next company was $21,060 and 3rd company was $23,971. 

Now I have to pick up some more equipment and drop some of the outlying accounts.

Anyone want some accounts around **** Rapids / downtown Minneapolis?


----------



## BossPlow614

What do you have near **** Rapids?


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1644707 said:


> Just got the local school district to plow (unofficially).
> 
> Was at the bid opening today, I was at $21,000, next company was $21,060 and 3rd company was $23,971.
> 
> Now I have to pick up some more equipment and drop some of the outlying accounts.
> 
> Anyone want some accounts around **** Rapids / downtown Minneapolis?


I will take **** rapids stuff and mpls stuff. I think my mpls stuff was close to yours??? Washington and 16th???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I was at Washington and 6th. I for sure am not covering that. The **** Rapids stuff is still a bit up in the air.

Anyone want to contact The Copham or Elsewarehouse, those are the two properties on Washington Ave. Mandy Smith is the property manager, Josh is the maintenance guy. I emailed a month ago, no response, but the email didn't come back as DOA either, figure she just isn't thinking about snow yet.

Greco Properties LLC on Washington is the developing property.


----------



## Camden

Why would anyone bid $21,060 and leave the door open for someone to beat you by a few bucks? That makes absolutely no sense to me. If the guy bids $100 less he's the winner. Unbelievable!


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;1644811 said:


> Why would anyone bid $21,060 and leave the door open for someone to beat you by a few bucks? That makes absolutely no sense to me. If the guy bids $100 less he's the winner. Unbelievable!


My guess is it was sealed bids and they released all the bids after.


----------



## ryde307

Lwnmwr is that right near the scrap yards? We are at washington and 5th already.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1644813 said:


> My guess is it was sealed bids and they released all the bids after.


Sealed bids, public opening.


----------



## Camden

Green Grass;1644813 said:


> My guess is it was sealed bids and they released all the bids after.


I get that but think about how stupid it is to be $60 above a whole number like $21k. Look at the other bid, the guy was at $23971 so that he wouldn't lose out to someone bidding $24k.

Lawnmowerdude, you got lucky. You bid against one guy who knew was he was doing and one moron.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1644824 said:


> I get that but think about how stupid it is to be $60 above a whole number like $21k. Look at the other bid, the guy was at $23971 so that he wouldn't lose out to someone bidding $24k.
> 
> Lawnmowerdude, you got lucky. You bid against one guy who knew was he was doing and one moron.


I get what you are saying. However, after been at the bidding process off and on for the last 8+ years, I had an idea on where it was going to be.

I'm local, my kids go to the school district. The company $60 more is about 20 miles away.

I already do the mowing for the district and do a fair amount of stuff at no charge for the district throughout the season. I feel as long as I was within $500-$1,000 I would have had it anyways.

I'm pleased on two fronts. 1 it's $5,000 more per season than they've paid the last 5-6-7-8 years. 2 the 3 companies were within $3,000.


----------



## banonea

I am waiting to hear on a large account right now. If I get it will be about $130,000.00 a year for lawn care and snow removal. about $11,000.00 a month guaranteedpayup:redbounce:bluebounc. We figured in everything on it. I think we got a good chance. we have done work for them in the past and has been great working with them. If I get it I might be able to take a break on the construction end of my company. BTW, I know allot of you are in the lawn care business as well, I may ne in the market for a 2 zero turns with baggers, anyone got anything for sale?


----------



## millsaps118

banonea;1644858 said:


> I am waiting to hear on a large account right now. If I get it will be about $130,000.00 a year for lawn care and snow removal. about $11,000.00 a month guaranteedpayup:redbounce:bluebounc. We figured in everything on it. I think we got a good chance. we have done work for them in the past and has been great working with them. If I get it I might be able to take a break on the construction end of my company. BTW, I know allot of you are in the lawn care business as well, I may ne in the market for a 2 zero turns with baggers, anyone got anything for sale?


Good for you banonea, but just remember even if you get the contract NOTHING is guaranteed.

I'll have 2-2010 52" eXmark lazer Z X-series with vacs for sale after this season. PM me when/if your interested Thumbs Up


----------



## ryde307

We won a large contract a week ago we did not expect, lost a grocery store that went back to the original company even after the whole reason they requested quotes was because of poor service and wanting to switch providers, Renewed almost all of our contacts for this season so far most with price increases or larger scopes of work, and a good amount of quotes going out. 
By the sounds of it from everyone else, it looks like there are alot of things bidding this year and alot of work out there. We are looking forward to a bigger better year this year and it sounds like others are in the same boat.
Now lets just hope it snows.


----------



## banonea

millsaps118;1644860 said:


> Good for you banonea, but just remember even if you get the contract NOTHING is guaranteed.
> 
> I'll have 2-2010 52" eXmark lazer Z X-series with vacs for sale after this season. PM me when/if your interested Thumbs Up


What do you think you are going to look to get for them?


----------



## Drakeslayer

banonea;1644972 said:


> What do you think you are going to look to get for them?


You should pm him


----------



## banonea

Drakeslayer;1644990 said:


> You should pm him[/QUOTE
> 
> yea I was being a tater  tot


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone know how much / where a guy can lease a skid steer from?

Something along a S250 or Cat 252?

Can't decide if I want to buy or lease. On one hand, I could use one year around. On the other hand, I don't need one enough in the summer to justify it.

I suppose if I had one though, I COULD find work for it.

Anyone looking to sell something in the 75 hp+ range?


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1645341 said:


> Anyone know how much / where a guy can lease a skid steer from?
> 
> Something along a S250 or Cat 252?
> 
> Can't decide if I want to buy or lease. On one hand, I could use one year around. On the other hand, I don't need one enough in the summer to justify it.
> 
> I suppose if I had one though, I COULD find work for it.
> 
> Anyone looking to sell something in the 75 hp+ range?


I know a guy who is looking to sell a 257B2 cat. It is a track machine.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1645349 said:


> I know a guy who is looking to sell a 257B2 cat. It is a track machine.


I'd like a tire machine.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1645341 said:


> Anyone know how much / where a guy can lease a skid steer from?
> 
> Something along a S250 or Cat 252?
> 
> Can't decide if I want to buy or lease. On one hand, I could use one year around. On the other hand, I don't need one enough in the summer to justify it.
> 
> I suppose if I had one though, I COULD find work for it.
> 
> Anyone looking to sell something in the 75 hp+ range?


United rental is ware I am looking at. I know the got locations al over and they do seasonal or year round rental. not sure on the price yet, but it includes all repairs except tires


----------



## Ranger620

banonea;1645370 said:


> United rental is ware I am looking at. I know the got locations al over and they do seasonal or year round rental. not sure on the price yet, but it includes all repairs except tires


If I read it correctly he's looking at leasing or purchasing not rental. I used to rent one machine every year but now went to leasing. I usually buy the machine when I'm done with the lease. United rental Used to be one of the highest price place out there. I rented straight from the dealer when I rented I do still rent a wheel loader though which may change as prices have skyrocketed


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1645394 said:


> If I read it correctly he's looking at leasing or purchasing not rental. I used to rent one machine every year but now went to leasing. I usually buy the machine when I'm done with the lease. United rental Used to be one of the highest price place out there. I rented straight from the dealer when I rented I do still rent a wheel loader though which may change as prices have skyrocketed


Pricing is what I'm seeing. Websites from Ritchie, Farmrite, Ziegler are saying $1,700-$2,000 / month to rent a skid steer.

At that point I would buy one and let it sit all summer.


----------



## waterboy

Looking for sub for two menards locations in the twin cities. PM me if interested.


----------



## olsonbro

I know most Bobcat dealers will be between $1000 and $1500 a month for a winter lease set up. Comes with a snow bucket,


----------



## ryde307

I have a price sheet from ziegler in my hand that I received today.
Model then First price is for 50 hrs 2nd is for 100 per month. 
226 650 900
236/242 725 1165
246/252 750 1225
262 775 1275
256/272 800 1400
247/257 950 1600

That is most of the skids. Also has pricing for wheel loaders, graders, snowpushers and 4 wheelers with plows.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1645506 said:


> I have a price sheet from ziegler in my hand that I received today.
> Model then First price is for 50 hrs 2nd is for 100 per month.
> 226 650 900
> 236/242 725 1165
> 246/252 750 1225
> 262 775 1275
> 256/272 800 1400
> 247/257 950 1600
> 
> That is most of the skids. Also has pricing for wheel loaders, graders, snowpushers and 4 wheelers with plows.


That for 4 month? Or however many months? Also, does it designate the skids are 2 speed?

That 252 rate is pretty good.

I talked to Colin today from Ziegler, about a decent used machine they have, gonna go look at it this week.

Had two more calls for townhomes that are looking into switch, plus the local city called to see if we wanted the mowing back after we lost it for a 3)2 year contract.

The city contract will sway me one way or the other.


----------



## ryde307

It is monthly rates for a 4 month min. Hours are averaged over the term for usage. First come first serve on 2speed. Most are but if you are one of the last you may get single speed.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Thanks for the info. Just found a killer deal on a John Deere 260, but after talking to some others on here and reading online, probably shy away from that one.

A 2002 John Deere 260, 1500 hours, 2 speed, cab / heat for $12,000 in Zumbro Falls if anyone is looking. On CL out of Rochester.


----------



## cbservicesllc

I know the last couple years Ziegler has run a "snow fighter" lease option minimum 5 months, 40 hours per month (little low); but I remember the pricing on a 2 speed being 4-500 a month. I am looking into Ziegler for this winter.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1645571 said:


> I know the last couple years Ziegler has run a "snow fighter" lease option minimum 5 months, 40 hours per month (little low); but I remember the pricing on a 2 speed being 4-500 a month. I am looking into Ziegler for this winter.


That price would swing me back to the skid.

I would be using it where I was using my RTV to plow last year. A bank, couple of strip malls, a gas station and a small Sr. Living place. Last year at 65" of snow, we put 200 hours on the RTV.

Should be about 1/4 less +/- if I put an 8' plow (or pusher) on the skid. Can't use a bigger one or else I can't get through the drive throughs at the bank.

However the fact I'm going from a 6' plow to 8' and just the size of the machine vs, the light RTV should dramatically increase my productivity.

It's either this or just go pick up a couple of earlier 2000's Dodge 2500's. There are some nicer ones out there right now with under 150k miles.

I'll put about 30 miles on them each storm, total, forward + backward.


----------



## Camden

A skid steer will out-plow your UTV at least 3:1 so if you've got the work for it pull the trigger.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Talked to Ziegler in Forest Lake today, and they corroborate the pricing Ryde put out.

Looking like a purchase is in order. Got the verbal today we are getting the mowing back for the local city for next year.


----------



## ryde307

The pricing I posted is the snow fighter rates for this season. You have a 50hr or 100hr per month option.

I don't remember the deal exactly but I know New Holland had a snow deal the last few years that looked good on paper anyways. I do remember someone saying make sure to read the fine print but it could be something to look into if your looking for a skid.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1645579 said:


> Can't use a bigger one or else I can't get through the drive throughs at the bank.


You don't want to do that again.:laughing:

All this skid steer talk makes me wonder why we don't use ours to plow(All 2-speeds).


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1645779 said:


> You don't want to do that again.:laughing:
> 
> *All this skid steer talk makes me wonder why we don't use ours to plow(All 2-speeds)*.


Yeah, I'm looking into finding some used higher mileage trucks to throw plows on now.

For about $18,000 I can get 2 trucks and put V-plows on them. As I said, they're going to be used about 5 miles from my house, about 30 miles / snowfall. I think I'd like to have a skid, just to have a skid sometimes. 

BTW, welcome back SSS :salute:


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1645779 said:


> You don't want to do that again.:laughing:
> 
> All this skid steer talk makes me wonder why we don't use ours to plow(All 2-speeds).


He is alive!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1645782 said:


> He is alive!!!


Barely. Looking forward to snow. 30 hours in a Blizzard sounds a little more relaxing right about now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1645780 said:


> Yeah, I'm looking into finding some used higher mileage trucks to throw plows on now.
> 
> For about $18,000 I can get 2 trucks and put V-plows on them. As I said, they're going to be used about 5 miles from my house, about 30 miles / snowfall. I think I'd like to have a skid, just to have a skid sometimes.
> 
> BTW, welcome back SSS :salute:


We've always been truck people but the last few bobcats we bought we're two speeds only for the option of plowing with them. I just haven't found a reason to use them yet in the winter except for stacking and loading trucks. I'd go with trucks unless you can really use the skids.

BTW: I've got some new GFS models I'll post later.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1645789 said:


> We've always been truck people but the last few bobcats we bought we're two speeds only for the option of plowing with them. I just haven't found a reason to use them yet in the winter except for stacking and loading trucks. I'd go with trucks unless you can really use the skids.
> 
> BTW: I've got some new GFS models I'll post later.


^^^^^^ thanks for the chuckle!!!! (I hope)


----------



## Ranger620

Lwnmwrman i have a john deere 260 2speed machine same as you found on craigslit. What problems have you herd. I really havent had any problems had it for 5 years now and i love it just wondering case i start looking again at 12k id look at it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1645831 said:


> Lwnmwrman i have a john deere 260 2speed machine same as you found on craigslit. What problems have you herd. I really havent had any problems had it for 5 years now and i love it just wondering case i start looking again at 12k id look at it


The one on CL was a 2002. Google John Deere 260 review and everyone says to stay away from the early 2000 models.

Djagusch was going to buy one and the dealer told him to stay away from it.


----------



## andy'slawncare

Looking to buy a vbox salt spreader and Fisher vplow. Anyone have one of these for sale?


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1645788 said:


> Barely. Looking forward to snow. 30 hours in a Blizzard sounds a little more relaxing right about now.


Be thankful. The lawn biz has slowed to a crawl with no rain for over a month. For what it's worth we are looking to add a skid to replace a truck. GO VIKES!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1645902 said:


> Be thankful. The lawn biz has slowed to a crawl with no rain for over a month. For what it's worth we are looking to add a skid to replace a truck. GO VIKES!


Did you get to use the Magnum this summer at all?


----------



## wizardsr

Hello MN friends! :waving: Back from my summer slumber, LOL. As some know, I am now a dealer for buzz boxes and will have some available by mid-October. The buzz box is an all-season machine that goes in a pickup bed. It has a live bottom and multiple attachments so it can be used for everything from hauling mulch, chips, dirt, etc in the summer and spreader attachment that opens and spreads begged salt for you (load full bags, go spread it all without touching them again, then unload the empty bags at the end of your run!) or it can run bulk as well. Future attachments include leaf vacs, brush chippers, sweepers, and anything else these geniuses can dream up. They're available for short bed or long bed pickups in mild or stainless steel. If anyone wants to see a demo, let me know, I'll show you my machine that I've been using for 7 hard years. :waving:


----------



## hansenslawncare

wizardsr;1646036 said:


> Hello MN friends! :waving: Back from my summer slumber, LOL. As some know, I am now a dealer for buzz boxes and will have some available by mid-October. The buzz box is an all-season machine that goes in a pickup bed. It has a live bottom and multiple attachments so it can be used for everything from hauling mulch, chips, dirt, etc in the summer and spreader attachment that opens and spreads begged salt for you (load full bags, go spread it all without touching them again, then unload the empty bags at the end of your run!) or it can run bulk as well. Future attachments include leaf vacs, brush chippers, sweepers, and anything else these geniuses can dream up. They're available for short bed or long bed pickups in mild or stainless steel. If anyone wants to see a demo, let me know, I'll show you my machine that I've been using for 7 hard years. :waving:


What are buzz boxes? Have a link?

Thanks


----------



## wizardsr

hansenslawncare;1646059 said:


> What are buzz boxes? Have a link?
> 
> Thanks


www.buzzboxusa.com. I have brochures too if you'd like one, just PM me your address.


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1645902 said:


> Be thankful. The lawn biz has slowed to a crawl with no rain for over a month. For what it's worth we are looking to add a skid to replace a truck. GO VIKES!


I am very thankful we are busy. Running on fumes though.


----------



## Drakeslayer

wizardsr;1646065 said:


> www.buzzboxusa.com. I have brochures too if you'd like one, just PM me your address.


I clicked your link. Is the website only one page? I could not navigate it.


----------



## wizardsr

Drakeslayer;1646106 said:


> I clicked your link. Is the website only one page? I could not navigate it.


Yes, their website is very basic. I'm working on another site that will have additional images and information. For now, you can also access a scanned copy of the brochure here.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I bet those buzz boxes are spendy


----------



## wizardsr

jimslawnsnow;1646506 said:


> I bet those buzz boxes are spendy


They're not cheap, but they're built to last and can replace multiple pieces of equipment. Put it this way, they're cheaper than buying a v-box AND a dump insert, and when the leaf vac and chipper are ready, they'll be even more versatile! Thumbs Up They're also cheaper than the hospital bill when you break something slipping off the bumper when you're climbing over the tailgate to refill the tailgate spreader, LOL.  Did I mention the time savings not having to cut and dump all those bags!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Any of you guys running Catepillar skids around here? Specifically a 252, 262, or 272b?

Also, looking to sub out some work to a buddy that has a payloader looking for work this winter plowing at the district. I have all the numbers based off of plowing with skids and trucks, but thinking it might be nice to put this mid sized payloader on the student lot. 

He's got a 12' pusher for it. I THINK I know what he's going to want for it per hour, but about $125-150 is good? Or can am I going to embarass myself if I try to get him to agree to that?


----------



## Advantage

LwnmwrMan22;1647165 said:


> Any of you guys running Catepillar skids around here? Specifically a 252, 262, or 272b?
> 
> Also, looking to sub out some work to a buddy that has a payloader looking for work this winter plowing at the district. I have all the numbers based off of plowing with skids and trucks, but thinking it might be nice to put this mid sized payloader on the student lot.
> 
> He's got a 12' pusher for it. I THINK I know what he's going to want for it per hour, but about $125-150 is good? Or can am I going to embarass myself if I try to get him to agree to that?


That's average loader rates just north of you here, so I'd imagine he wouldn't be insulted if you offered that.


----------



## 60Grit

LwnmwrMan22;1647165 said:


> Any of you guys running Catepillar skids around here? Specifically a 252, 262, or 272b?
> 
> Also, looking to sub out some work to a buddy that has a payloader looking for work this winter plowing at the district. I have all the numbers based off of plowing with skids and trucks, but thinking it might be nice to put this mid sized payloader on the student lot.
> 
> He's got a 12' pusher for it. I THINK I know what he's going to want for it per hour, but about $125-150 is good? Or can am I going to embarass myself if I try to get him to agree to that?


Got a 268B..What are your questions?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CJ's Outdoor;1647186 said:


> Got a 268B..What are your questions?


I've got my eye on one here locally, going to try to look at it this weekend.

Probably going to try to get some 22.5 tires on it, put a 10' pusher on it.

Have you had any issues or can think of something I should be leary about?

Plowed with trucks, tractors but this is my first foray into using a skid for plowing.


----------



## 60Grit

LwnmwrMan22;1647187 said:


> I've got my eye on one here locally, going to try to look at it this weekend.
> 
> Probably going to try to get some 22.5 tires on it, put a 10' pusher on it.
> 
> Have you had any issues or can think of something I should be leary about?
> 
> Plowed with trucks, tractors but this is my first foray into using a skid for plowing.


PM sent....


----------



## ryde307

I know lots of people with Cat skids. We have a 257 so its a track machine but I liked the Cats alot more than the Bobcat.(2010 s 205) alot more comfortable, the paint and everything help up 5x better on the cat. No major issues with either though.
As for loader rates you are good with those.


----------



## 60Grit

ryde307;1647229 said:


> I know lots of people with Cat skids. We have a 257 so its a track machine but I liked the Cats alot more than the Bobcat.(2010 s 205) alot more comfortable, the paint and everything help up 5x better on the cat. No major issues with either though.
> As for loader rates you are good with those.


Thought I heard a drive motor went out on your 257 last year? Agree with cat being a lot more comfortable and paint holds up much better. What do you run your high flow blower with?


----------



## unit28

There's a nice cat with trax on my route near St Fran /Elk Rvr border . Individual has a for sale sign on it by the road
Was just placed there today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1647877 said:


> There's a nice cat with trax on my route near St Fran /Elk Rvr border . Individual has a for sale sign on it by the road
> Was just placed there today.


No tracks for me, wheels only.


----------



## unit28

I think its a 247B


----------



## ryde307

CJ's Outdoor;1647754 said:


> Thought I heard a drive motor went out on your 257 last year? Agree with cat being a lot more comfortable and paint holds up much better. What do you run your high flow blower with?


Your right. Forgot about that. Still would buy another.
We run the blower on the toolcat.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1648237 said:


> Your right. Forgot about that. Still would buy another.
> We run the blower on the toolcat.


What did that drive motor repair run ya? Ballpark?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If anyone is looking to upgrade a truck without breaking the bank, I've got a 2011 Dodge on CL, I can sell you a plow for it as well.

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/cto/4093557403.html


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1648646 said:


> If anyone is looking to upgrade a truck without breaking the bank, I've got a 2011 Dodge on CL, I can sell you a plow for it as well.
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/cto/4093557403.html


That's a nice looking truck. Unfortunately for me that'd be a downgrade since it lacks a blue oval. I'm sure there are some bow tie boys around that could use a nice truck like that though!


----------



## BossPlow614

Although I like Cummins, that's a downgrade from my bowtie!


----------



## Green Grass

OC&D;1648802 said:


> That's a nice looking truck. Unfortunately for me that'd be a downgrade since it lacks a blue oval. I'm sure there are some bow tie boys around that could use a nice truck like that though!


I fortunately upgraded my blue oval to a rams Head.


----------



## AuroraMSP

Anyone have any suggestions on led light bars?


----------



## qualitycut

EmJayDub;1648803 said:


> Although I like Cummins, that's a downgrade from my bowtie!


Didn't you buy a ford?


----------



## BossPlow614

No, never owned one.


----------



## unit28

testing 123

radar from this morning
Had one defenitive vortex and one opposing 
One main squall and a few more small ones

man was it hot after yesterdays rain, I think it was 83* still after 7pm

Also....
we're supposed to be going back to regular 40hrs starting next week. 
I just don't want to go less than the 50 we've been having since I started at the fab shop back in March.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just picked up a 2001 Dodge 2500 in Grand Rapids for $5,500. No rust, couple of dents, 43,000 miles. This will replace the '11. Now I gotta find an older Boss bracket if anyone has one.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1648238 said:


> What did that drive motor repair run ya? Ballpark?


Not going to be much help here since I was out of town when it happened. 
For clarification it was the sprocket that went out not the motor. Based on what was happening or symptoms at the time it sounded like a drive motor so Cat came and picked it up in the middle of the storm dropping off a rental. Turned out to be the sprocket. With pick up rental repair and so on I think it was $2500-$3000 but again I didn't pay the bill and I wasn't there so it is just a number I think I remember.


----------



## PTTP08

Looking for some info from my Minnesota peeps. anybody plow for Twin Cities Outdoors or TCO? Is 55 an hour for an 8ft western a ok rate and 60 an hour for my nine footer? I am trying out a new contractor this year wish me luck!!


----------



## banonea

Just want to throw this out there, anyone looking to sell a western V plow. I got the truck side frame and pockets the plow slides into but I need the rest. figured I would check here in Minnesota first. pic would be great as well...


----------



## BossPlow614

I hope everyone who does any outdoor services got everything done that they needed this week because the remainder of the week is going to be a wash. Literally.


----------



## djagusch

EmJayDub;1650004 said:


> I hope everyone who does any outdoor services got everything done that they needed this week because the remainder of the week is going to be a wash. Literally.


I have 20 blow outs scheduled thur/fri. Nice thing about those you can get them done in the rain.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

EmJayDub;1650004 said:


> I hope everyone who does any outdoor services got everything done that they needed this week because the remainder of the week is going to be a wash. Literally.


You haven't learned from plowing yet?

Don't worry about the weather until you wake up.

We're planting a couple of trees, repositioning a couple of boulders and wheeling 10 tom of 2.5" trap today. If it doesn't start raining by 10, I'll send 1/2 of the guys out to mow 15 yards this afternoon.


----------



## Drakeslayer

PTTP08;1649982 said:


> Looking for some info from my Minnesota peeps. anybody plow for Twin Cities Outdoors or TCO? Is 55 an hour for an 8ft western a ok rate and 60 an hour for my nine footer? I am trying out a new contractor this year wish me luck!!


You could do 2 driveways in 10 minutes and make more.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;1650211 said:


> You could do 2 driveways in 10 minutes and make more.


Along what Drake is saying, you're better off to go plow for $15-20/hour as someone's driver.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone ever dealt with Top Notch Equipment in Plymouth? Thinking of buying a used skid from those guys.


----------



## Green Grass

anyone buy air hose for blow outs around here besides at granger? need the 3/4 with chicago fittings


----------



## ryde307

buy a garden hose. Works well for houses.


----------



## djagusch

Green Grass;1650575 said:


> anyone buy air hose for blow outs around here besides at granger? need the 3/4 with chicago fittings


Ablehose.com

They are in minneapolis area off 35w cty rd c area if memory serves me right. Bought a cox reel and hose there last year. They have goodyear reddish hose 50ft with ends ready to go on the shelf for pick up. Other lengths they can make with a hr notice typically.

On my reel I went with a blue goodyear hose which is smoother then the red for reeling it in. In the very cold mornings the blue is little stiff but after the first blow out its warmed up.

They also sell leaf vac hose for much cheaper then any mower dealer sells it for. Also have different grades of that on hand.

Very good people to work with.


----------



## djagusch

ryde307;1650578 said:


> buy a garden hose. Works well for houses.


50 ft of the good stuff is under $50 and will out last the garden hose.


----------



## Green Grass

djagusch;1650615 said:


> 50 ft of the good stuff is under $50 and will out last the garden hose.


50 ft at granger is over $100 which is nuts!!!


----------



## djagusch

Green Grass;1650616 said:


> 50 ft at granger is over $100 which is nuts!!!


Well call them on Monday. Can't imagine pricing doubled in a year. I think it was $46 for 50ft with ends installed. My cox reel with 225ft installed I think was under $550 otd.


----------



## Green Grass

djagusch;1650618 said:


> Well call them on Monday. Can't imagine pricing doubled in a year. I think it was $46 for 50ft with ends installed. My cox reel with 225ft installed I think was under $550 otd.


power or hand crank reel?


----------



## PTTP08

Just thought I would mention I have a 7.5 unimount for sale it was restored last season its a complete unit off a 2001 f350. I also have 2 trucks looking for work I live in elk river area PM me if interested


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1650478 said:


> Anyone ever dealt with Top Notch Equipment in Plymouth? Thinking of buying a used skid from those guys.


Are you looking at the Bobcat s630 they have? It sticks out like a sore thumb when I drive down 169. Or are you looking at a Mustang? Never actually dealt with them before but I was tempted to stop in once.


----------



## djagusch

Green Grass;1650620 said:


> power or hand crank reel?


Hand crank. It might of been less but don't remeber.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1650040 said:


> You haven't learned from plowing yet?
> 
> Don't worry about the weather until you wake up.
> 
> We're planting a couple of trees, repositioning a couple of boulders and wheeling 10 tom of 2.5" trap today. If it doesn't start raining by 10, I'll send 1/2 of the guys out to mow 15 yards this afternoon.


Exactly, don't sweat it! My mowing crew got half of Thursdays route and all of Friday's route done on Friday with our break from the rain!


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;1650614 said:


> Ablehose.com
> 
> They are in minneapolis area off 35w cty rd c area if memory serves me right. Bought a cox reel and hose there last year. They have goodyear reddish hose 50ft with ends ready to go on the shelf for pick up. Other lengths they can make with a hr notice typically.
> 
> On my reel I went with a blue goodyear hose which is smoother then the red for reeling it in. In the very cold mornings the blue is little stiff but after the first blow out its warmed up.
> 
> They also sell leaf vac hose for much cheaper then any mower dealer sells it for. Also have different grades of that on hand.
> 
> Very good people to work with.


Good to know!!


----------



## unit28

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/grd/4075084900.html

guy has kubota engines to sell if interested


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone know of a good place to get skid steer tires?


----------



## Semi-Crazy

LwnmwrMan22;1650866 said:


> Anyone know of a good place to get skid steer tires?


Seen fleet farm is selling them now. Haven't priced them but remember seeing them.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Semi-Crazy;1650874 said:


> Seen fleet farm is selling them now. Haven't priced them but remember seeing them.


Yes, I'd seen them there as well.

Just didn't know if I was missing someone that blows skid tires out the door left and right.


----------



## ringahding1

Looking for a truck salter insert for '05 F350, preferably POLY...If you know of anyone..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ringahding1;1650877 said:


> Looking for a truck salter insert for '05 F350, preferably POLY...If you know of anyone..


Seen a western tornado on a farm equipment auction bill in IA. Don't remember much else but a Google search might turn it up.


----------



## andersman02

ringahding1;1650877 said:


> Looking for a truck salter insert for '05 F350, preferably POLY...If you know of anyone..


Were picking a tornado from aspen equip, $5k


----------



## ringahding1

Thx fellas
..any ideas on how the inserts from Northern Tool rate?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ringahding1;1650893 said:


> Thx fellas
> ..any ideas on how the inserts from Northern Tool rate?


I would never buy anything from Northern Tool that I didn't consider throwaway, personally.


----------



## skorum03

PTTP08;1650630 said:


> Just thought I would mention I have a 7.5 unimount for sale it was restored last season its a complete unit off a 2001 f350. I also have 2 trucks looking for work I live in elk river area PM me if interested


What are you asking for it?

YardBros Outdoors
www.yardbros.com


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1650866 said:


> Anyone know of a good place to get skid steer tires?


Try West Side tire in Corcoran. Snow tires with rims around $1,200. Amazing combo.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1650935 said:


> Try West Side tire in Corcoran. Snow tires with rims around $1,200. Amazing combo.


That's what I hear.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1650937 said:


> That's what I hear.


If you're looking for tires you must have bought something to put them on. We've been having Pomps tire do re-caps for us. These wouldn't be the "Snow Tire" Variety but they have a whole bunch of different patterns to choose from and come in cheaper than regular skid tires.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Have a couple of buyers for my '11 Ram CTD. Already found a 2001 Dodge 2500 with 43,000 miles to replace it with.

Trying to buy one of the Cat skids on CL. Gotta go to the bank in the morning and okay that instead of spending $18k, I'm going to spend a bit more.


----------



## Green Grass

djagusch;1650618 said:


> Well call them on Monday. Can't imagine pricing doubled in a year. I think it was $46 for 50ft with ends installed. My cox reel with 225ft installed I think was under $550 otd.


$57 for a 50' section with ends


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone looking at the 242b3 on CL, be sure to do your due diligence before you buy it!!


----------



## unit28

Jago
Pm me if you want a couple blowouts in Blaine.
Plus Possible op to bid HOA 2014


----------



## millsaps118

LwnmwrMan22;1651345 said:


> Anyone looking at the 242b3 on CL, be sure to do your due diligence before you buy it!!


Is it a POS? I was looking at that and the 262C


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

millsaps118;1651359 said:


> Is it a POS? I was looking at that and the 262C


You have a PM.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looked at the 246C at Titan in Rogers today. SPOTLESS machine if you're looking to spend $27,000. 

Might run up there with a cashier's check tomorrow for $25,000 and see what happens.

I'm trying to stay closer to $20,000.


----------



## millsaps118

I didn't get a PM from ya Lmm22. Those guys (titan) are great to deal with. I almost pulled the trigger on an ASV RC85 last summer with them. They seemed to work really hard to make a sale. 

I wouldn't be surprised if they accepted your 25K offer but I doubt they'll want to take the hit on uncle sams cut. Hope it works out for ya though!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

millsaps118;1651380 said:


> I didn't get a PM from ya Lmm22. Those guys (titan) are great to deal with. I almost pulled the trigger on an ASV RC85 last summer with them. They seemed to work really hard to make a sale.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if they accepted your 25K offer but I doubt they'll want to take the hit on uncle sams cut. Hope it works out for ya though!


I would write a check for the sales tax if they took the $25k for the skid.

Fresh battery, brand new tires, extra filters, the guy washed it every Sunday and it shows.

Anyways, you now have the PM.


----------



## millsaps118

Make sure to post some pics! Wouldn't surprise me one bit if they did that deal.


----------



## NBI Lawn

LwnmwrMan22;1651345 said:


> Anyone looking at the 242b3 on CL, be sure to do your due diligence before you buy it!!


I was...the one with like 450hrs? What's up?


----------



## BossPlow614

Does anyone happen to know where to get Scag mower parts? The levers on the top of the hand control on one of my wb's broke. I've been looking online and haven't found what I need.


----------



## banonea

ringahding1;1650877 said:


> Looking for a truck salter insert for '05 F350, preferably POLY...If you know of anyone..


Get tornado, you wont be disapointedThumbs Up


----------



## banonea

andersman02;1650891 said:


> Were picking a tornado from aspen equip, $5k


call quality truck in Bloomington, Il 309-662-5344. I got mine there last year $3600.00 out the door. I went and picked it up and only spent $200 in fuel so It was still worth itpayup


----------



## TKLAWN

banonea;1651417 said:


> call quality truck in Bloomington, Il 309-662-5344. I got mine there last year $3600.00 out the door. I went and picked it up and only spent $200 in fuel so It was still worth itpayup


X2 Talk to Doug. We bought two plows from them, great prices and they shipped them to Crysteel for $200.


----------



## djagusch

EmJayDub;1651413 said:


> Does anyone happen to know where to get Scag mower parts? The levers on the top of the hand control on one of my wb's broke. I've been looking online and haven't found what I need.


The dealer with a west st paul address has lots of parts on hand arrow mower I think its called. Mn maintence in shokopee is the largest dealer in mn. Small engine sale and service in st croix falls is my dealer but won't have w/b parts. Google rcwp mower parts and if you have part number (hint scag has manuals on the website) punch the number in and it will give a price and cart to check out.


----------



## djagusch

NBI Lawn;1651406 said:


> I was...the one with like 450hrs? What's up?


Have your banker do the due diligence with a ucc filing check.


----------



## djagusch

unit28;1651357 said:


> Jago
> Pm me if you want a couple blowouts in Blaine.
> Plus Possible op to bid HOA 2014


I will call you today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1651436 said:


> The dealer with a west st paul address has lots of parts on hand arrow mower I think its called. Mn maintence in shokopee is the largest dealer in mn. Small engine sale and service in st croix falls is my dealer but won't have w/b parts. Google rcwp mower parts and if you have part number (hint scag has manuals on the website) punch the number in and it will give a price and cart to check out.


Arrow on Thompson Ave., Robert Street.


----------



## andersman02

banonea;1651417 said:


> call quality truck in Bloomington, Il 309-662-5344. I got mine there last year $3600.00 out the door. I went and picked it up and only spent $200 in fuel so It was still worth itpayup


Wow, Just gave em a call, dougs calling me back.

Only problem is Aspen is about 1 block up the street, Im assuming they won't make any warranty repairs as we didnt get it from them?


----------



## SSS Inc.

andersman02;1651472 said:


> Wow, Just gave em a call, dougs calling me back.
> 
> Only problem is Aspen is about 1 block up the street, Im assuming they won't make any warranty repairs as we didnt get it from them?


After you get a price go back to Aspen. I'm sure they would be willing to deal.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/grq/4096428271.html

Added this to the lineup today. Should pick it up tomorrow.

I see the 242b3 was relisted, which should stay there forever.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1651597 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/grq/4096428271.html
> 
> Added this to the lineup today. Should pick it up tomorrow.
> 
> I see the 242b3 was relisted, which should stay there forever.


I guess you don't need new tires now.Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1651603 said:


> I guess you don't need new tires now.Thumbs Up


Nope!

Got a brand new set to burn off this winter. Figure I'll run these then switch to snows next year.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1651608 said:


> Nope!
> 
> Got a brand new set to burn off this winter. Figure I'll run these then switch to snows next year.


Nice looking skid! What are you putting on it?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1651624 said:


> Nice looking skid! What are you putting on it?


No idea yet. Probably something only 8', planning on running it around town to replace my RTV from last year.

It's going through a couple of areas that can only fit 8' wide.

Just don't know if I'm going to put a box or a blade on it.

I'm leaning to BX8 from Boss.


----------



## millsaps118

Sweet ride! I assume they took ur offer + tax? I get great prices frm Crysteel if you need me to price check for ya.


----------



## banonea

andersman02;1651472 said:


> Wow, Just gave em a call, dougs calling me back.
> 
> Only problem is Aspen is about 1 block up the street, Im assuming they won't make any warranty repairs as we didnt get it from them?


if they are a western dealer the half to I believe.


----------



## banonea

Here is the new Truck and V plow I got in Michigan. Even after the fuel to go get it, still cheaper than anything I could find around here and with the adapter I got from him I am able to run all of my straight blades as well as the V plow.

Any suggestions on the best price for cutting edges for this plow? it is the older 8'6" MVP with the rubber in the center. Also, dose anyone know if you are able to convert these plows over to the metal piece in the center and get rid of the rubber?


----------



## unit28

Wife in ER this AM.

Had a quick peek at the 12z NAM OP 10-14-13 84 HR


----------



## Camden

banonea;1651717 said:


> Here is the new Truck and V plow I got in Michigan. Even after the fuel to go get it, still cheaper than anything I could find around here and with the adapter I got from him I am able to run all of my straight blades as well as the V plow.
> 
> Any suggestions on the best price for cutting edges for this plow? it is the older 8'6" MVP with the rubber in the center. Also, dose anyone know if you are able to convert these plows over to the metal piece in the center and get rid of the rubber?


I believe you can switch over to the new style cutting edges that will eliminate the need for a center shoe. If my memory is correct they'll bolt up with very little retrofitting needed (might need some new holes drilled).


----------



## BossPlow614

Did you drive all the way from MI with the plow on?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You guys running your BX8, you like them now that the season is starting up again? Or are you looking at moving them and replacing them with something?

Trying to decide what to put on my Kubota M6040, either a box, or blade, running off of the loader arms.

I'm leaning towards box, so I'm keeping the unit a bit shorter without leaving the blade even further out, but I could probably run a 9-10' blade on it.

It's going to be parked at a Senior High, used to clear corners of parking lots, and around poles for the tandem dump to wing off to the side.

I think I need to lean towards a blade though, since with the box, you can't really clear the corners out, can you?


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1651798 said:


> I think I need to lean towards a blade though, since with the box, you can't really clear the corners out, can you?


Put a Horst SnowWing on your machine and you'll have the best of both worlds.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1651802 said:


> Put a Horst SnowWing on your machine and you'll have the best of both worlds.


Budget ain't there for that this year.


----------



## Ranger620

lwnmwrman I run 5325 john deere with loader arms and a 10' pusher. If budget wasn't a problem I'd switch to the 10' kage system. For straight pushes the loader frame is ok but you need to watch curbs. With it being 10' wide its easy to twist. Not turning it into a deere vs Kubota but when I looked at Kubota they were not built as well in my opinion so Id would watch that. loader frame off and a kage or snow wolf set up would be the best unless you could go with the horst of course.


----------



## banonea

Camden;1651762 said:


> I believe you can switch over to the new style cutting edges that will eliminate the need for a center shoe. If my memory is correct they'll bolt up with very little retrofitting needed (might need some new holes drilled).


cool I will call and check it out, thanksThumbs Up


----------



## banonea

EmJayDub;1651763 said:


> Did you drive all the way from MI with the plow on?


O hell no:laughing: we loaded it in the back of my f350 and drove it back, I was impressed with the truck, I got 16.5 mpg going and 15.9 on the way back with the V in the back, and that was at average of 75mph


----------



## wizardsr

Ok, which one of you was stuck in the left lane of highway 100 yesterday with the dead brand new Ford 6.7 diesel and dump trailer?


----------



## TKLAWN

wizardsr;1652009 said:


> Ok, which one of you was stuck in the left lane of highway 100 yesterday with the dead brand new Ford 6.7 diesel and dump trailer?


Wouldn't be caught dead in a ford!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got the skid home today.

2010, 2200 hours.

Air ride seat, ride control, 2 speed, heat, air, creep control, new tires, new battery, 1 year warranty through Titan, radio, Cat AND Case controls, quick tach.

I'm nervous, first skid I've owned. Things are slowly coming together for this winter.


----------



## Camden

I'd like to see what it looked like before they slapped new paint on it. I bet you wouldn't though


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1652184 said:


> I'd like to see what it looked like before they slapped new paint on it. I bet you wouldn't though


You can see under the paint.

The guy parked it in the winter.

Yes, the bottom has been touched up, but it's certainly wasn't anywhere near the s250 that AC has on CL or most of the others.


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone know of anywhere is south Minneapolis I can dump fill/dirt


----------



## SnowClear

Check this out. I'd like to see something like this happen in Minnesota. Anyone want to call their state legislator?

SIMA Blog


----------



## BossPlow614

I can't say that I don't like it that's for sure. ↑


And with the Ford broken down on hwy 100, wasn't me!!


----------



## SnowClear

banonea;1651717 said:


> View attachment 127947
> 
> 
> Here is the new Truck and V plow I got in Michigan. Even after the fuel to go get it, still cheaper than anything I could find around here and with the adapter I got from him I am able to run all of my straight blades as well as the V plow.
> 
> Any suggestions on the best price for cutting edges for this plow? it is the older 8'6" MVP with the rubber in the center. Also, dose anyone know if you are able to convert these plows over to the metal piece in the center and get rid of the rubber?


I've got the same rims. Brake dust builds up fast on the front rims.

All-in-all a great truck. I think you're going have a very comfortable season.


----------



## Camden

SnowClear;1652228 said:


> Check this out. I'd like to see something like this happen in Minnesota. Anyone want to call their state legislator?
> 
> SIMA Blog


That's a great start. Do you think applicators are opening themselves up to any liability from over applying material? Let's say the regulators look at your documentation and they come to the conclusion that you're putting down X amount more than they deem necessary, will they pull your applicators license?


----------



## millsaps118

qualitycut;1652214 said:


> Anyone know of anywhere is south Minneapolis I can dump fill/dirt


If you want to truck it up to Elk River I'll take everything you have Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowClear

Camden;1652241 said:


> That's a great start. Do you think applicators are opening themselves up to any liability from over applying material? Let's say the regulators look at your documentation and they come to the conclusion that you're putting down X amount more than they deem necessary, will they pull your applicators license?


Hypothetically, yes, it would be plausible for regulators to enforce over application. In a way the law is an exchange of cleaner rivers and streams for liability reform/protection. Honestly, I up for that. I fish a lot (or used to) and want my kids to grow up with the same abundance I'm accustomed to.

Additionally, I'm proactively seeking/finding ways to deliver anti/deicer services that reduces salt application because it reduces my material expense while improving profitability. E.g., we will all begin earning more dollars based upon expertise as a snow and ice management professionals in addition to our ability to deliver and apply a product to a site.

Perceived intangible service value creation (Advice), not physical service/product value (Trucks, plows, salt, things you can see and touch), is the next step in developing a well-respected industry. Not to mention a very unexplored opportunity in the snow industry.

I really don't think regulators will be eager to penalize over application if it's within reason. However, we've all seen parking lots where salt has been so excessively applied that the ground is barely visible or an "oops" pile or two that resembles a miniature bulk-salt storage facility. Gross environmental negligence will be addressed first, then stronger enforcement measures, and then after a while we will all have a certain degree of uniformity (a standard). Standards are what set the "pros" apart from the rest (and monetary value in a service!).

This will, in a way, create a barrier to entry in the snow industry. Basic economics suggest barriers to entry move prices higher (or at least keep them from falling) while reducing the influx of new entrants to the market (a reduction in the number of fly-by-night plow operations that don't know the fundamental elements of business).

I think every experienced snow and ice pro in Minnesota would like to have liability protection/environmental protection and price floors.

I'm not overeager to see restrictive regulation, yet it is time to start separating the weekend warriors, through beneficial barriers to entry, from the pros.

Regulation also changes the competitive relationship between local plow companies, and NSPs. Get my meaning?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have 5 restaurants and apartment building in **** Rapids that I would like to sUB outt. I know I talked about this before but now it's a reality. Give me a PM and I can discuss the details.

there is also a good possibility for one more tOwnhome in Blaine.


----------



## BossPlow614

millsaps118;1652245 said:


> If you want to truck it up to Elk River I'll take everything you have Thumbs Up


Will you take old timbers from a timber wall?


----------



## millsaps118

EmJayDub;1652318 said:


> Will you take old timbers from a timber wall?


Nope sorry, just clean dirt.


----------



## banonea

SnowClear;1652230 said:


> I've got the same rims. Brake dust builds up fast on the front rims.
> 
> All-in-all a great truck. I think you're going have a very comfortable season.


As long as it looks this good at the end of the season I will be happy. ...


----------



## SnowClear

One of my operators drooled on my phone when I showed him what he'd be driving this winter. Purchased the HLA before I knew about the Metal Pless live edge tech. Either way, snow doesn't stand a chance this winter.

It's pulling double duty. Resi's and Commercial.


----------



## Camden

SnowClear;1652314 said:


> This will, in a way, *create a barrier to entry in the snow industry*. Basic economics suggest barriers to entry move prices higher (or at least keep them from falling) while reducing the influx of new entrants to the market (a reduction in the number of fly-by-night plow operations that don't know the fundamental elements of business).
> 
> I think every experienced snow and ice pro in Minnesota would like to have liability protection/environmental protection and price floors.
> 
> I'm not overeager to see restrictive regulation, yet it is time to start separating the weekend warriors, through beneficial barriers to entry, from the pros.
> 
> Regulation also changes the competitive relationship between local plow companies, and NSPs. Get my meaning?


Now you're singing my song! I've written about the lack of a barrier to enter our industry many times. I'm not sure more gov't regulation is needed but it sure is frustrating to have to compete against guys who are driving prices into the ground.

And I've already told you this but I'm all for the destruction of NSPs so if this is a stepping stone to achieve that then I'm all ears.

(BTW - I did RSVP for next week so I'll see you then.)


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1652464 said:


> Now you're singing my song! I've written about the lack of a barrier to enter our industry many times. I'm not sure more gov't regulation is needed but it sure is frustrating to have to compete against guys who are driving prices into the ground.
> 
> And I've already told you this but I'm all for the destruction of NSPs so if this is a stepping stone to achieve that then I'm all ears.
> 
> (BTW - I did RSVP for next week so I'll see you then.)


The last thing we need is more regulation.

Find a niche, run said niche into the ground.

Get a name for yourself. I've picked up 3 townhomes in the last two days, with another having a meeting tonight. All three said I was the highest price, but I came highly recommended from my references.

Hence the reason for my earlier post about the CR stuff. I'm pulling my resources back closer to home.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1652467 said:


> The last thing we need is more regulation.
> 
> Find a niche, run said niche into the ground.
> 
> Get a name for yourself. I've picked up 3 townhomes in the last two days, with another having a meeting tonight. All three said I was the highest price, but I came highly recommended from my references.
> 
> Hence the reason for my earlier post about the CR stuff. I'm pulling my resources back closer to home.


Every year our phone rings more and more and our prices go up. I always say that if you want top quality service then you have to pay for it.


----------



## rjigto4oje

SnowClear;1652230 said:


> I've got the same rims. Brake dust builds up fast on the front rims.
> 
> All-in-all a great truck. I think you're going have a very comfortable season.


I use akeo bono brake pads no dust or squealing check them out they also make a heavy duty pads


----------



## SnowClear

rjigto4oje;1652479 said:


> I use akeo bono brake pads no dust or squealing check them out they also make a heavy duty pads


Thanks for the suggestion. I have my truck washed once per week at the local high dollar, spit shine car wash. It sucks to see my rims looking like garbage on day 3.


----------



## SnowClear

LwnmwrMan22;1652467 said:


> The last thing we need is more regulation.
> 
> Find a niche, run said niche into the ground.
> 
> Get a name for yourself. I've picked up 3 townhomes in the last two days, with another having a meeting tonight. All three said I was the highest price, but I came highly recommended from my references.
> 
> Hence the reason for my earlier post about the CR stuff. I'm pulling my resources back closer to home.


Not quite 10 years into this so I consider myself a newbie compared to the multi-decade vets I'm surrounded by. So I ask this question in earnest... besides DOT regs, what other formal regulations are there?

It is good to hear that you're getting the prices you want.


----------



## SnowClear

Camden;1652464 said:


> Now you're singing my song! I've written about the lack of a barrier to enter our industry many times. I'm not sure more gov't regulation is needed but it sure is frustrating to have to compete against guys who are driving prices into the ground.
> 
> And I've already told you this but I'm all for the destruction of NSPs so if this is a stepping stone to achieve that then I'm all ears.
> 
> (BTW - I did RSVP for next week so I'll see you then.)


Excellent, looking forward to meeting you in person. Should be a good group and a lively discussion.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowClear;1652515 said:


> Not quite 10 years into this so I consider myself a newbie compared to the multi-decade vets I'm surrounded by. So I ask this question in earnest... besides DOT regs, what other formal regulations are there?
> 
> It is good to hear that you're getting the prices you want.


Never said I'm getting the prices I want, everyone will always take more.

This is year 24 for me. There were no real regulations for me to start.

I feel things police themselves. If you want the commercial work, you need to carry insurance and work comp if you have employees. That will eliminate some guys.

Other than that, besides spraying and fertilizing, why should there be more regulation? We are basically cutting grass and shoveling snow, something that any able bodied human can do.

Sure some guys are in construction, and there are licenses, but that's basically just a tax. There's no need for more regulation. What would they regulate? That you can push up on a button, and hold down for 3 seconds for float?

Make sure you can plow without leaving snow boogers?

Your quality of work will do the regulating.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1652525 said:


> Never said I'm getting the prices I want, everyone will always take more.
> 
> This is year 24 for me. There were no real regulations for me to start.
> 
> I feel things police themselves. If you want the commercial work, you need to carry insurance and work comp if you have employees. That will eliminate some guys.
> 
> Other than that, besides spraying and fertilizing, why should there be more regulation? We are basically cutting grass and shoveling snow, something that any able bodied human can do.
> 
> Sure some guys are in construction, and there are licenses, but that's basically just a tax. There's no need for more regulation. What would they regulate? That you can push up on a button, and hold down for 3 seconds for float?
> 
> Make sure you can plow without leaving snow boogers?
> 
> Your quality of work will do the regulating.


get to work your burning daylight. . . I mean dawn. . . Oh wait its just plain dark out. . . Just get to work!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1652529 said:


> get to work your burning daylight. . . I mean dawn. . . Oh wait its just plain dark out. . . Just get to work!


I'm waiting to wake the neighbors. Got 4 pallets of wood to load this morning before 8 and haven't figured out how to disable the backup alarm on the new skid steer.

Figured I would wait until 7ish at least.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1652534 said:


> I'm waiting to wake the neighbors. Got 4 pallets of wood to load this morning before 8 and haven't figured out how to disable the backup alarm on the new skid steer.
> 
> Figured I would wait until 7ish at least.


Excuses, excues. I'm hooked up doing a blowout in the dark. Only 14 scheduled today. 15 done yesterday and 20 done on thurs. End of day I will only have 250 left plus my commericals plus some pokey guys commerical list. Know who that is?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1652539 said:


> Excuses, excues. I'm hooked up doing a blowout in the dark. Only 14 scheduled today. 15 done yesterday and 20 done on thurs. End of day I will only have 250 left plus my commericals plus some pokey guys commerical list. Know who that is?


No idea. Know where I can find an early 2000's Dodge 2500 with a plow and under 130,000 miles for less than $7,000 without the body all rusted out, preferably silver?

Nor do I know where I can find a check for $5,000 in irrigation work performed either.


----------



## SnowClear

24 years and going strong! I imagine you've got some great tales to share with youngsters like me. Nice skid by the way. Looking forward to owning one someday.

Don't view my posts/replies as too involved or that I'm taking this stuff too seriously. I type at 120 words per minute. Please excuse my typos, duplicate words, missing words, etc.

On with the show.

The fact that any able bodied individual can pick up a shovel or buy a plow is where I see the biggest issue. First is safety. I see a whole lot of guys out in snow storms shoveling in flannel hoodies at hospitals and office locations. No reflective anything, no waterproof shell, nothing that indicates they know what they're getting themselves into. OSHA needs to knock on the door of the business which permits that stuff to occur. Though, if someone wants hypothermia and doesn't want to die... hypothermia outside a hospital is a good choice!

The guys that can afford a truck and plow, but don't know how to use it usually end up "self regulating" themselves out of a job. My concern is the irrevocable damage caused to the image of this industry such as lopsided contracts where damage reparations and risk transfer eliminate any ownership and responsibility of the snow consumer - 'Stick it to the plow guy! So what if I (the consumer) neglected to route downspouts away from walkways! Let the plow guy pay for the liability through increased GL premiums, salt use, workers compensation premiums... damn right I (the consumer) am going to balk at any price increase, exclaim it doesn't take a genius to shovel snow, and say the last guy can do it for 20% less!" This may sound silly, but I'd prefer the profession have an image of respect and integrity - through industry standards or regulation. Standards are preferred over regulation because standards are self-policing.

Regarding your "snow boogers" comment. True, just plowing snow doesn't require years of education and experience. The task is even easier with all of the available tech nowadays. However, I don't know many snow companies that take the time to assess slip-and-fall risk, conduct a site plan, ensure adequate salt reserves (Anyone see water softener cubes on sidewalks last season?), and the list goes on. The aforementioned planning (a learned skill) builds value and demands payment from the recipient of such services. Just picking up a shovel and making sure they're aren't any snow boogers left behind, while it might be a job well-done, will not yield much in value (money or respect) beyond what it receives at present.

You sound like a guy that takes pride in a job well-done. It doesn't sound like we disagree on much at the beginning or the end of a job. Just some of the stuff in the middle.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1652541 said:


> No idea. Know where I can find an early 2000's Dodge 2500 with a plow and under 130,000 miles for less than $7,000 without the body all rusted out, preferably silver?
> 
> Nor do I know where I can find a check for $5,000 in irrigation work performed either.


Down south! I know where to get that money, just being nice so far!


----------



## CityGuy

This was on the Minnesota Storm Chasers FB page:

Hello everyone! I'm terribly sorry for the lack of posts over the last few days. I have had lots to do school-wise and when I'm not in school I'm at work! I'm sure many of you are just as busy! Also, we had a family scare over the weekend, but luckily it seems that everything is fine! 

Obviously, we didn't get snow today. Forecast models last week were showing temperatures hovering around freezing. As the week progressed, temps kept moving up. THANK GOODNESS! I was NOT ready for any stinkin snow yet. I know there are a couple of you crazies out there, but it's October...hold your horses 

HOWEVER: Looking into 2 weeks from now, the GFS model shows 6"-12" over most of central Minnesota. This would mean that we could potentially have nearly a foot of snow for Halloween. This time it looks a little bit more likely since temps are forecasted to be in the low 20's, but it's still 17 days out! Don't worry....too much.


SSS any comments on what your GFS looks like? I know 2 weeks is a long shot.


----------



## BossPlow614

Bring it on in the metro!


----------



## unit28

*THE 00Z/15 AND 06Z/15 GFS AND GEFS MEANS WERE ALL AMPLIFIED
OUTLIERS WITH THE POLAR TROUGH DIGGING TOWARD THE GREAT LAKES THIS
PERIOD, *

WITH THE ECMWF, ECENS MEAN, GEM GLOBAL, CMCE MEAN, AND
UKMET INDICATING A ROUNDER BASE TO LONGWAVE. WENT WITH LARGE
CONSENSUS, WITH SEVERAL CLIPPER SYSTEMS EXPECTED TO SAIL ACROSS
THE NORTHERN TIER OF STATES FROM THE DAKOTAS TO NORTHERN NEW
ENGLAND. A FULL-LATITUDE RIDGE IS PROGGED JUST WEST OF THE
ROCKIES, WITH A THIN--THOUGH MOIST--RIBBON OF WESTERLIES LIFTING
THROUGH NORTHEASTERN MEXICO AND INTO THE GULF.

----

anyone ready for 20-1 ratio's yet?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Little too warm for 20-1 ratios.

With that said..... I suppose I'd better start getting some guys hired.

Ryde, sent you a PM about a property that called today from downtown MPLS.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamel,

I've been looking at that. I figured it was a little early to start posting long range GFS pictures. Even if it doesn't snow the temps look chilly. Before I came on here I started getting a little nervous tonight about all of the work we have to get done in the next few weeks. I was hoping snow would hold off until the middle of Nov. We shall see. Hopefully this will get a few of our slower properties to sign their contracts.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1653515 said:


> Hamel,
> 
> I've been looking at that. I figured it was a little early to start posting long range GFS pictures. Even if it doesn't snow the temps look chilly. Before I came on here I started getting a little nervous tonight about all of the work we have to get done in the next few weeks. I was hoping snow would hold off until the middle of Nov. We shall see. Hopefully this will get a few of our slower properties to sign their contracts.


Same page here.

Had a guy that was going to run a payloader at the local school district for me has now backed out.

Anyone have a payloader they're looking to get some work for on a 3 acre parking lot in the north metro?


----------



## unit28

I was just wondering who was ready for it I'm I'm not.
GFS was apparently.


----------



## banonea

unit28;1653571 said:


> I was just wondering who was ready for it I'm I'm not.
> GFS was apparently.


With the exception of 2 snow blowers, we are ready to go, got the new truck wired with the new v plow, just got the call to let me know the snow blowers are tuned and ready to go, just waiting on a couple of contract to sign. with any luck the flurries they are calling for on Friday and Saturday will remind them what time of year it is...... Let er rip tater chip:yow!::redbounceThumbs Up


----------



## ryde307

I am very far from ready. Maybe 70% ready. Still have a chunk of summer work to finish, a few contracts left to sign, and get things switched to winter mode.


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;1653637 said:


> I am very far from ready. Maybe 70% ready. Still have a chunk of summer work to finish, a few contracts left to sign, and get things switched to winter mode.


you are about 70% closer then me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1645506 said:


> I have a price sheet from ziegler in my hand that I received today.
> Model then First price is for 50 hrs 2nd is for 100 per month.
> 226 650 900
> 236/242 725 1165
> 246/252 750 1225
> 262 775 1275
> 256/272 800 1400
> 247/257 950 1600
> 
> That is most of the skids. Also has pricing for wheel loaders, graders, snowpushers and 4 wheelers with plows.


Ryde,

you still have this price list laying around? Looking at a price for a 924G wheel loader.

Got a price on a 544e John Deere at $2,200 / month, which seems a bit steep to me.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1653815 said:


> Ryde,
> 
> you still have this price list laying around? Looking at a price for a 924G wheel loader.
> 
> Got a price on a 544e John Deere at $2,200 / month, which seems a bit steep to me.


If this is for that school do you think you can take care of it with a truck? Most storms a truck could easily plow 3 Acres in a few hours. I do a large hotel that's about 6 acres and for 2-4" takes about 2.5 hrs. Granted its about 40% full of cars but I contend that makes it even harder. Loaders are awesome but if its the only job for it I would just stick another truck onsite. Yes, 2" an hour sucks but they would cancel school if we got that anyway.Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1653825 said:


> If this is for that school do you think you can take care of it with a truck? Most storms a truck could easily plow 3 Acres in a few hours. I do a large hotel that's about 6 acres and for 2-4" takes about 2.5 hrs. Granted its about 40% full of cars but I contend that makes it even harder. Loaders are awesome but if its the only job for it I would just stick another truck onsite. Yes, 2" an hour sucks but they would cancel school if we got that anyway.Thumbs Up


I'm on board with this approach. I look at it that it's not that big of a parking lot.

The local Wal-Mart (Forest Lake) is roughly the same area, and that's just done with pickups.

I can almost BUY 2 more trucks for the price of leasing the loader / pusher for the season.


----------



## qualitycut

I'm not ready for snow yet still need to do 4 sod installs and a patio.


----------



## Drakeslayer

I need 20 more days of hardscaper install. Then snow. Anyone else feel like this has been a stressful summer?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yes, this has been a stressful summer.

Here is the school parking lot.

Red lines are chain link fencing.

Yellow area is where the snow goes.


----------



## justinsp

I have not even sent out my renewals for snow. Been avoiding it like a bad plague. Also, I am downsizing so I have a truck, plow and trailer for sale.

Just wanted to put this out there. I have a 2000 chevy K3500 pickup(Classic body style) and v-plow for sale if anyone is looking for another rig.
here is the craigslist ad for truck and 2nd link for trailer.

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/cto/4089735694.html

Trailer - 18' Landscape trailer with side ramp - purchased NEW 6 months ago

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/grd/4074898119.html


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1653871 said:


> Yes, this has been a stressful summer.
> 
> Here is the school parking lot.
> 
> Red lines are chain link fencing.
> 
> Yellow area is where the snow goes.


You should have no problem plowing that with a truck. Just my opinion but I wouldnt rent a loader unless you had some more big jobs right by it.


----------



## Advantage

Drakeslayer;1653855 said:


> I need 20 more days of hardscaper install. Then snow. Anyone else feel like this has been a stressful summer?


That's about where we're at too. A lot of work left. I'll be happy to "only" have to worry about pushing snow after this summer.


----------



## qualitycut

Any of you plow in Columbus township? Residential.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1653871 said:


> Yes, this has been a stressful summer.
> 
> Here is the school parking lot.
> 
> Red lines are chain link fencing.
> 
> Yellow area is where the snow goes.


Maybe that's how all parking lots look from the air but it sure seems like there are a lot of cars parked sideways. There's even a car parked in the crosswalk  Look at it closely.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1654263 said:


> Maybe that's how all parking lots look from the air but it sure seems like there are a lot of cars parked sideways. There's even a car parked in the crosswalk  Look at it closely.


My guess is that it will be empty when he plows it. Probably not even allowed to be there during school.


----------



## IMAGE

Hey Guys, I'm looking for subs in Anoka, Cottage Grove, and Bloomington. Sites range from 1/2-3 acres. Must be able to complete by 7am.

Email, Phone, PM, whatever works for me if you want more details. my email is [email protected] and cell is 218-205-7198.

Thanks!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1654289 said:


> My guess is that it will be empty when he plows it. Probably not even allowed to be there during school.


We have to plow drive lanes at 1.5" of snow. Mainly for the buses.


----------



## IDST

Hey guys, Just got my truck stolen in down town st paul at 10 am on a job site. It's a 2010 F350 diesel green and tan with my logo on the doors huge red circle with JAG on it. I have a fuel tank and toolbox in it as well. snow plowing written all over sides and back window.


----------



## snowman55

no good happened to me few years back during a storm. will keep my eyes out. good luck it, will turn up.


----------



## Camden

jagext;1654326 said:


> Hey guys, Just got my truck stolen in down town st paul at 10 am on a job site. It's a 2010 F350 diesel green and tan with my logo on the doors huge red circle with JAG on it. I have a fuel tank and toolbox in it as well. snow plowing written all over sides and back window.


Got you covered in central MN. I'll be on Hwy 10 soon.


----------



## unit28

MN HP use a mobile plate scanner.
Suppose to read 60 plates a second I think.
But I know from experience it works.


----------



## AuroraMSP

Our new truck is all ready to go... Still need to get way to much concrete poured for it to snow this early.


----------



## TKLAWN

That is one sweet truck! Too nice to plow snow with. Did you get the duramax?


----------



## AuroraMSP

Ya, can't wait to push snow with it. Best truck all around I've ever had.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Congrats!

I just picked up another 2001 Dodge 2500 with 118k on it for $5500.

Gotta find the 5th plow now.

Still need a skid plow / box, another plow/box for the Kubota and hopefully an okay 6th truck / plow.

Not to mention 3 more shovels.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You guys running loaders...

On that parking lot I posted, with a loader running a 14' Protect pusher, 3.8 acres, 3", how many hours?

475' x 400'. 2 hours? 5 hours?


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1654609 said:


> You guys running loaders...
> 
> On that parking lot I posted, with a loader running a 14' Protect pusher, 3.8 acres, 3", how many hours?
> 
> 475' x 400'. 2 hours? 5 hours?


Under 2 hours as long as your operator is solid and you're not asking the machine to do any trimming around curbs, light poles and center islands.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1654628 said:


> Under 2 hours as long as your operator is solid and you're not asking the machine to do any trimming around curbs, light poles and center islands.


No, my Kubota with a 10' pusher will do a lot of that, the RTV will be there to clean up what the smaller pusher can't get.

I'll have 2 more trucks in the area.

Thanks!


----------



## unit28

Look at NWS Cambridge Sunday


----------



## Polarismalibu

Had the first flakes of the year today while out duck hunting. They are saying 1-2 last I saw for up here tomorrow. Crazy how being 30 minutes from home can have snow. So not ready for that.


----------



## unit28

Had to wake up at 230 for a test run.
Only to find nothing new.
NWS already backed it down ls than 1 inch

One other thing to add to the get list...window cleaner.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1653815 said:


> Ryde,
> 
> you still have this price list laying around? Looking at a price for a 924G wheel loader.
> 
> Got a price on a 544e John Deere at $2,200 / month, which seems a bit steep to me.


You ever get a reply on this? They only have the 924 at 100 hour per month rate for $3,400/mo... no 50 hour/mo rate available... just thought I'd chime in

Way too many sprinkler blowouts left and some landscape projects to tie up before the cold is here to stay... just a few more weeks please!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

No, no reply.

Still flip flopping on what to do.


----------



## unit28

Do you see what I see.....


----------



## Camden

unit28;1654792 said:


> Do you see what I see.....


Yep. Sadly, it's melting on contact :crying:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1654814 said:


> Yep. Sadly, it's melting on contact :crying:


I'm torn.

On one hand it would be interesting to get a plowable snow this early in the season and shut down the summer work.

On the other hand, there's so much summer work left, it'd be nice to get that done.


----------



## Greenery

Ahh, back to the ol plowsite. Good times

You guys have been busy in here.

I'm excited to finish up this summer work and start the winter vacation. Woohoo


----------



## Greenery

Lman- I would save those nice new tires on that shiny skid for dirt work and hit up west side tire for a set of snow tires. Huge difference, I think they were like $1350 last year. And with all the money your throwing around (judging from your posts) its just a drop in the bucket.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

greenery;1654848 said:


> Lman- I would save those nice new tires on that shiny skid for dirt work and hit up west side tire for a set of snow tires. Huge difference, I think they were like $1350 last year. And with all the money your throwing around (judging from your posts) its just a drop in the bucket.


Ha!

The money came from selling my '11 Ram and using the difference from what was owed to what I got, at least for these other two trucks and the Hiniker C plow I'm leaving Duluth with.

$2,000 complete for the truck I picked up yesterday, paid $5,500 for the truck. Skid is financed.

I'm thinking about it, it'll depend on what I do for plows for the skid and tractor.


----------



## Greenery

Cool, sounds like some good deals. Hope you didn't take offense.

I have a very well used c-plow I should probably sell this fall if anyone is interested. Its complete with truckside for mid 2000's superdity, i forget the exact years it fits on. It does need a new top cutting edge and I'm going to put a new thumbstick in the controller. Bottom edge is poly with one season on it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

greenery;1654850 said:


> Cool, sounds like some good deals. Hope you didn't take offense.
> 
> I have a very well used c-plow I should probably sell this fall if anyone is interested. Its complete with truckside for 01-07 chevy. It does need a new top cutting edge and I'm going to put a new thumbstick in the controller. Bottom edge is poly with one season on it.


No, no offense at all. Landed some more / bigger accounts closer to home, ddumping(ed) some of the farther / less paying stuff and just trying to get out from some debt

Turned 1 of my trucks with a plow into two trucks with plows. Bought the skid with a portion of the payment I was paying on the truck.

Tired of my guys bending up my newer trucks as well.

But then again, after last year maybe I should be the one in the older truck!


----------



## Greenery

So I'm finally going to bring my 01 chevy in for a tranny rebuild. I've pretty much decided on going to Affordable Transmission in Brooklyn park, he seems pretty knowledgeable and is around the $2500 mark price wise.

Does anyone have any feedback on this place, or maybe recommend another shop.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

greenery;1654860 said:


> So I'm finally going to bring my 01 chevy in for a tranny rebuild. I've pretty much decided on going to Affordable Transmission in Brooklyn park, he seems pretty knowledgeable and is around the $2500 mark price wise.
> 
> Does anyone have any feedback on this place, or maybe recommend another shop.


Lakes Transmission in Forest Lake.


----------



## banonea

greenery;1654860 said:


> So I'm finally going to bring my 01 chevy in for a tranny rebuild. I've pretty much decided on going to Affordable Transmission in Brooklyn park, he seems pretty knowledgeable and is around the $2500 mark price wise.
> 
> Does anyone have any feedback on this place, or maybe recommend another shop.


Bob In Cannon Falls did my 2000 1500 and 2004 2500 HD last year, built for plowing. the 1500 we put in ourselves cost $1600.00 included rebuilding the transfer case as well. the 2500 HD, cost $2800.00 he installed and rebuilt the transfer and replaced the tail shaft case on the transfer. I had them replaced in Nov of last year I think and have had no troubles with them. His # is 507-263-0262


----------



## Polarismalibu

greenery;1654860 said:


> So I'm finally going to bring my 01 chevy in for a tranny rebuild. I've pretty much decided on going to Affordable Transmission in Brooklyn park, he seems pretty knowledgeable and is around the $2500 mark price wise.
> 
> Does anyone have any feedback on this place, or maybe recommend another shop.


I have had two rebuilt there. They do great work and are very straight with you


----------



## BossPlow614

This was surely a surprise to wake up to this morning! Berm Benders Raceway, about 10 mi NE of Mora. No racing today though, this weekend was the "Ride for the Cure" event to benefit a fellow racer who had cancer a few yrs ago & now it's an annual thing, 1st time I've been there for it, tons of fun. The track was horrible & muddy yesterday but the party last night & Friday night was a blast!!

Now that my workload has increased greatly with fall clean ups and one large landscape install I'm waiting to hear back from but I'm pretty sure I have it locked up, I'd like snow to wait until around Nov 15.


----------



## OC&D

Yep. I was driving back from the UP this afternoon and noticed cars coming northbound with some weird white stuff on their front bumpers. The next thing I knew I was driving through this.


----------



## Camden

Found out today that 2 of my guys from last year are not coming home from the oil fields. That hurts, they were solid guys. 

So if anyone's lurking this thread from central MN and need a job let me know. Looking primarily for sidewalk help (running a commercial lawn tractor with plow and an ATV with a plow). Occasional help running a skid steer or a loader too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1655032 said:


> Found out today that 2 of my guys from last year are not coming home from the oil fields. That hurts, they were solid guys.
> 
> So if anyone's lurking this thread from central MN and need a job let me know. Looking primarily for sidewalk help (running a commercial lawn tractor with plow and an ATV with a plow). Occasional help running a skid steer or a loader too.


Some people don't believe it, but the economy has turned enough (oil fields, etc) that I don't get near the response from the help wanted ads that I used to for $15-20/hour help.


----------



## Camden

The hard part for me is that I can't guarantee my guys X amount of hours. I just tell them that the more it snows the more they'll make. I also give bonuses for attendance. If I had more seasonal accounts I could pay guys whether it snowed or not but I'm just not in that position.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1655047 said:


> The hard part for me is that I can't guarantee my guys X amount of hours. I just tell them that the more it snows the more they'll make. I also give bonuses for attendance. If I had more seasonal accounts I could pay guys whether it snowed or not but I'm just not in that position.


Yeah, it doesn't work that way with the overload of guaranteed money either.

Gotta leave too much in the kitty in case you have a bad month, fuel spikes, major repair or two.

It's tough. Too many guys want cash, and I won't pay cash.


----------



## ryde307

Does anyone plow Near 35E and 96 in white bear/St paul? I do not know the area well but working on a deal for a bunch of properties in our area and this comes with it. I would be looking to sub it out if it happens. PM me if your interested at all.


----------



## wizardsr

ryde307;1655258 said:


> Does anyone plow Near 35E and 96 in white bear/St paul? I do not know the area well but working on a deal for a bunch of properties in our area and this comes with it. I would be looking to sub it out if it happens. PM me if your interested at all.


What kind of work? My old man may be interested depending...


----------



## wizardsr

LwnmwrMan22;1655038 said:


> Some people don't believe it, but the economy has turned enough (oil fields, etc) that I don't get near the response from the help wanted ads that I used to for $15-20/hour help.


And the ones that do respond are either just trying to extend their unemployment, or they're total deadbeats. The best guys come from the network of people you know. Put the word out to everyone you know, and someone is going to know someone, who knows someone looking for work...



Camden;1655047 said:


> The hard part for me is that I can't guarantee my guys X amount of hours. I just tell them that the more it snows the more they'll make. I also give bonuses for attendance. If I had more seasonal accounts I could pay guys whether it snowed or not but I'm just not in that position.


The nature of the snow business... My best guys have other jobs already.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1655258 said:


> Does anyone plow Near 35E and 96 in white bear/St paul? I do not know the area well but working on a deal for a bunch of properties in our area and this comes with it. I would be looking to sub it out if it happens. PM me if your interested at all.


It wouldn't be right if I didn't reply with "PM sent".


----------



## ryde307

wizardsr;1655264 said:


> What kind of work? My old man may be interested depending...


Seasonal contract 30-35000 sq ft of lot around a building to plow. Sidewalks shovel and salt Looks like maybe 2000 Sqft of walks.


----------



## millsaps118

LMM22 - I've had an ad out all summer for the same rates as you and offer seasonal bonuses but still come up with the exact same results your getting.....IDK, I scratch my head and wonder why too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

millsaps118;1655357 said:


> LMM22 - I've had an ad out all summer for the same rates as you and offer seasonal bonuses but still come up with the exact same results your getting.....IDK, I scratch my head and wonder why too.


Got confirmation tonight for my last truck driver. Now I need someone in my tractor and a payloader op if the guy that owns it can't find someone.

I could use 4-5-6 shovelers as well.

One has an ankle he thinks he can get back on about the first of Dec. We will see.


----------



## BossPlow614

Has anyone been able to get in contact with Northern Salt on their pricing for this season? I emailed them last week and haven't gotten anything back.


----------



## Camden

EmJayDub;1655368 said:


> Has anyone been able to get in contact with Northern Salt on their pricing for this season? I emailed them last week and haven't gotten anything back.


I'm heading down to Central Irrigation Supply in **** Rapids (they also have a store in Eagan) on Wednesday to get my first load of sidewalk salt. Their prices are several dollars per bag cheaper than anywhere else I've dealt with.

I haven't priced their bulk product but it might be worth giving them a shot.


----------



## BossPlow614

Camden;1655374 said:


> I'm heading down to Central Irrigation Supply in **** Rapids (they also have a store in Eagan) on Wednesday to get my first load of sidewalk salt. Their prices are several dollars per bag cheaper than anywhere else I've dealt with.
> 
> I haven't priced their bulk product but it might be worth giving them a shot.


**** Rapids isn't too far from me. How is there product compared to Northerns? I'm very impressed with the speed of their salt as well as resistance of snow melting on contact if it continues to fall.


----------



## Camden

I've never used any of Central's products. I was contacted by them this summer to see if I'd be willing to give them a shot and I'm going to go with it. I'm going to start off with 5 pallets and go from there. If it doesn't work out I'll go back to using Powerthaw.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1655038 said:


> Some people don't believe it, but the economy has turned enough (oil fields, etc) that I don't get near the response from the help wanted ads that I used to for $15-20/hour help.


I believe it... seems like any responses I get are either people with zero experience or several years experience... In most cases they want $15+ an hour and many want salary... what a joke...



Camden;1655032 said:


> Found out today that 2 of my guys from last year are not coming home from the oil fields. That hurts, they were solid guys.
> 
> So if anyone's lurking this thread from central MN and need a job let me know. Looking primarily for sidewalk help (running a commercial lawn tractor with plow and an ATV with a plow). Occasional help running a skid steer or a loader too.


I had a guy for 3 weeks and then 2 weeks ago he gave me 4 hours notice by text message that he wasn't coming in and was going to go work in the oil fields... guy was rock solid... very disappointing...

At this point I'm looking for two guys and just had a no show for his first day today...


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;1655408 said:


> I believe it... seems like any responses I get are either people with zero experience or several years experience... In most cases they want $15+ an hour and many want salary... what a joke...
> 
> I had a guy for 3 weeks and then 2 weeks ago he gave me 4 hours notice by text message that he wasn't coming in and was going to go work in the oil fields... guy was rock solid... very disappointing...
> 
> At this point I'm looking for two guys and just had a no show for his first day today...


I put an ad on Craig's List last night and I must've done something right because I received a ton of responses today.

I've got one guy hired already and I'm sure I'll hire another one tomorrow. It seems like a lot of guys just got laid off this week and the ones who don't want to go on unemployment are looking for jobs.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1655647 said:


> I put an ad on Craig's List last night and I must've done something right because I received a ton of responses today.
> 
> I've got one guy hired already and I'm sure I'll hire another one tomorrow. It seems like a lot of guys just got laid off this week and the ones who don't want to go on unemployment are looking for jobs.


you must have hogged everyone up. I put my ad on this morning and got 0 responses.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1655651 said:


> you must have hogged everyone up. I put my ad on this morning and got 0 responses.


Does your ad give the hourly rate they'll receive? Mine does and I also state that they'll get a bonus at the end of the season for perfect attendance.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1655729 said:


> Does your ad give the hourly rate they'll receive? Mine does and I also state that they'll get a bonus at the end of the season for perfect attendance.


$15-20 / hour, DOQ.

The one guy I did meet today gave me a clipped license from FL as his ID, I googled his name here in MN and on Aug 6., he was picked up by the local police, booked and held under sentence.

Guess I need to do a background check. If he's on meth, he'd be a good shoveler.


----------



## Camden

Free criminal background checks can be found on mncriminals.com 

You'll need to establish an account but it doesn't cost a dime. I've had an account there for years.

(The Wild better hold onto this game!)


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1655763 said:


> Free criminal background checks can be found on mncriminals.com
> 
> You'll need to establish an account but it doesn't cost a dime. I've had an account there for years.
> 
> (The Wild better hold onto this game!)


Awesome!

Steve Frazier says "pay attention to next week".


----------



## BossPlow614

Camden, what did you decide on Central's product?


----------



## Camden

I'm picking up some pallets tomorrow. I'll get pricing for their bulk salt while I'm there.


----------



## BossPlow614

If you don't mind me asking, (via pm if you want) what were the bagged prices? 
I still haven't heard back from Northern which is shocking.


----------



## PTTP08

Looking to sub out a drive in Hopkins this year please PM if interested thanks


----------



## BossPlow614

Check your email Casey. I have a buddy that does work down in that area.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Weather Story this morning.... 1-3" between Tuesday and Thursday of next week.

I'm torn. I need to get summer season stuff worked on, yet I have 3 trucks that aren't ready for plowing, plus I still need the plow for the skid, and box for the tractor. I think this weekend I'll have to shut down the summer work and pound out the prep work for snow.

Anyone know of a decent Protech dealer in Minneapolis area?

I found a 10' box, but it needs edges and shoes eventually.


----------



## Camden

I hope you're the one who gobbled up that 10' Protech on CL. Great price on that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1656207 said:


> I hope you're the one who gobbled up that 10' Protech on CL. Great price on that.


The one up north?

Or the new(er) ones in the cities?

Didn't get those. Hopefully get up north this weekend.

Wish I would have looked allast weekend when I was in Duluth picking up the plow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone looking for a 10' Protect, there's one in Hibbing for $1,000.

I just picked one up from the guy, solid, a little rust here and there but nothing a fresh coat of paint won't hide.

I think it's under the Duluth CL site, or maybe MPLS, but it's back 2-3 weeks.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1656199 said:


> Weather Story this morning.... 1-3" between Tuesday and Thursday of next week.
> 
> I'm torn. I need to get summer season stuff worked on, yet I have 3 trucks that aren't ready for plowing, plus I still need the plow for the skid, and box for the tractor. I think this weekend I'll have to shut down the summer work and pound out the prep work for snow.
> 
> Anyone know of a decent Protech dealer in Minneapolis area?
> 
> I found a 10' box, but it needs edges and shoes eventually.


I sure hope we don't see 1 - 3" next week... I have a lot of clean ups to finish before we see any measurable snow. Or any snow at all for that matter.

YardBros Outdoors
www.yardbros.com


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

What do you know?!?!? I'm actually getting some response to my ad now.

Had a guy from Buffalo email. Obviously I'm too far away. Someone want the email and pretend you're me?

Said $12-20 / hour depending on if they have their own vehicle, own equipment, experience.


----------



## OC&D

skorum03;1656924 said:


> I sure hope we don't see 1 - 3" next week... I have a lot of clean ups to finish before we see any measurable snow. Or any snow at all for that matter.
> 
> YardBros Outdoors
> www.yardbros.com


I think we're safe. Looking at the temps this week, it will be nothing but rain or slushy crap that won't even need salt.

I'm really hoping next week is quiet since I'll be out of the country for the week. We haven't gotten anything to speak of for years the first week of November, it figures the year my wife plans a trip we'd actually have the potential to get something.

Whatever.


----------



## skorum03

I just want to get the leaves cleaned up. It sucks when everything is wet. Like for the next three days...

YardBros Outdoors
www.yardbros.com


----------



## olsonbro

Hey everyone, hope you all had a good summer!

We are looking for a few subcontractors for this winter. We are looking for someone with either a plow truck and a skid, or 2 skids. We are looking to subcontract a townhome route. The route currently is in the north east metro by our shop. If someone is interested in this but is in another part of the metro, we can move an in house crew up to the shop and set you up with something local. 

let me know if anyone is interested! thanks


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

^^^--------- is NOT interested in the Roseville job. 

I however DID get an email this afternoon from one of the set of banks that was going to switch to a different provider, for me to call them ASAP.

Apparently, they cannot find anyone to plow their banks and I'm back in the fold.

Also, one of my prospective drivers came back as uninsurable (if that's a word) so he goes to the shoveling crew.

Anyone running either a Speedwing or a Powerwing Blizzard on a skid?


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1658387 said:


> ^^^--------- is NOT interested in the Roseville job.
> 
> I however DID get an email this afternoon from one of the set of banks that was going to switch to a different provider, for me to call them ASAP.
> 
> Apparently, they cannot find anyone to plow their banks and I'm back in the fold.
> 
> Also, one of my prospective drivers came back as uninsurable (if that's a word) so he goes to the shoveling crew.


Hope that new pusher box can get through the drive up lanes.jk
I think a blizzard on a skid would be the ultimate setup, but they are spendy and have potential to have problems. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1658387 said:


> I however DID get an email this afternoon from one of the set of banks that was going to switch to a different provider, for me to call them ASAP.
> 
> Apparently, they cannot find anyone to plow their banks and I'm back in the fold.


Maybe nobody can fit through the drive thru.:laughing:



LwnmwrMan22;1658387 said:


> Anyone running either a Speedwing or a Powerwing Blizzard on a skid?


No, but we are seriously considering it. We are slowly switching all trucks over to Blizzard plows since I started using on my truck a couple years ago. I think they would be an awesome set up for a skid steer. Waiting on a job or two that might get me to pull the trigger yet this year. Let me know if you end up getting one.


----------



## SSS Inc.

TK beat me to the punch line before I finished typing.:angry:


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;1658400 said:


> TK beat me to the punch line before I finished typing.:angry:


We run a boss skid plow with wings so kind of like a blizzard. We use it mostly on our toolcat. Hard to beat in a lot of situations.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'll have to run a truck through the drive-thru where the skid is running. 

I'm looking for a 9' plow for it.

I agree with the potential for problems.

I've been spending quite a bit of money this year, but if these two banks come back, I will more than double the amount of contracts I have per month.

I just don't think I can pull the trigger on a $6k plow for a skid. I think it would fit the bill nicely, but not a nice bill, especially where I've been trying to run away from buying new all the time and find values and deals instead.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS-

You get your Blizzard from the guys at Stonebrook?

I used to run out of their shop back when they were off of Diamond Lake Road.

Now that they're in Burnsville, not quite so sure I want to go that far.

There's a Blizzard dealer in Ham Lake (somewhat by me) but I like the guys at Stonebrook. Might have to run down there tomorrow if we get rained out (again).


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Never mind SSS. Called Stonebrooke today. $7,000+ for a SS Power Plow, plus they won't have one for at least 4 weeks.

Too bad the Page on CL isn't a 9'er.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1658705 said:


> Never mind SSS. Called Stonebrooke today. $7,000+ for a SS Power Plow, plus they won't have one for at least 4 weeks.
> 
> Too bad the Page on CL isn't a 9'er.


We do go to Stonebrooke. I figured they would have a few of those in stock. If I was a little handier with a welder I may just convert a truck plow into a skidsteer plow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

*Skid Trailers*

Question for the 'pros' out there... looking to get a skid trailer as I am getting a skid for the winter... any 'must haves' out there? What size trailer do you suggest? I'm going to be taking it around to various sites; so I would envision having a snow bucket and a containment able to ride along if that's not too ridiculous. I wish I could just bring the containment, but one site I have to lift the snow over the wall of a parking structure.

Any advice would be great...


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1658787 said:


> We do go to Stonebrooke. I figured they would have a few of those in stock. If I was a little handier with a welder I may just convert a truck plow into a skidsteer plow.


I am and have done them, there not hard or expensive if you have the plow.


----------



## Greenery

cbservicesllc;1658910 said:


> Question for the 'pros' out there... looking to get a skid trailer as I am getting a skid for the winter... any 'must haves' out there? What size trailer do you suggest? I'm going to be taking it around to various sites; so I would envision having a snow bucket and a containment able to ride along if that's not too ridiculous. I wish I could just bring the containment, but one site I have to lift the snow over the wall of a parking structure.
> 
> Any advice would be great...


I sometimes haul a bucket and a plow with the skid.

I do believe my trailer is a 16' and it is tight, it fits but is tight. I would suggest at a minimum 18' which is what I will upgrade to next time around.

Now I usually just put one or the other in the contractors box of the truck instead. Much easier as you can just fold down a side and lift it off (after unstrapping of course).


----------



## AuroraMSP

If you only need the bucket at one site, see if you can leave it there somewhere. I wouldn't go less then 18' and you might even want to go 20'. Make sure you get at least a trailer with 2 #7000 axles as well. I just upgraded to a tri axle with 3 #7000 axles for about $7000.


----------



## ryde307

Any bets on the date of the first plowable (1" or more) snow for the metro area? I'm guessing November 23.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1659364 said:


> Any bets on the date of the first plowable (1" or more) snow for the metro area? I'm guessing November 23.


Tuesday night.


----------



## TKLAWN

Hoping for December 20th.


----------



## BossPlow614

I would like November 15th. And just like last year, start it out with a bang of a 12"+ storm.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone want to calm me down about Tuesday night?


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1659462 said:


> Anyone want to calm me down about Tuesday night?


I think i better out the mount on my new truck this weekend.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1659462 said:


> Anyone want to calm me down about Tuesday night?


I'll let you know in about two hours. Things are starting too look likely for some snow when looking at the models. I need another 9 dry days so selfishly I hope it doesn't, but after that I'm all in.


----------



## Camden

I still need to buy another truck. I sold a whole bunch of my older stuff this summer and I just assumed it would be easy to find something decent once fall hit. Was I ever wrong. If something doesn't pop up soon I'm going to be forced to buy new and I wanted to avoid that until next year.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1659524 said:


> I still need to buy another truck. I sold a whole bunch of my older stuff this summer and I just assumed it would be easy to find something decent once fall hit. Was I ever wrong. If something doesn't pop up soon I'm going to be forced to buy new and I wanted to avoid that until next year.


This is the same for me with a skid plow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1659552 said:


> This is the same for me with a skid plow.


We're you looking for a 9'? Lano has three used ones. Not sure if any would interest you but you may want to check out their web site.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1659566 said:


> We're you looking for a 9'? Lano has three used ones. Not sure if any would interest you but you may want to check out their web site.


Yeah, I need to get down there.

I keep eyeing up the 8' Kate on CL, or the 810SS Power Plow on CL too.

But then I should just get an 8' for $1500 off of CL.

Who knows.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1659570 said:


> Yeah, I need to get down there.
> 
> I keep eyeing up the 8' Kate on CL, or the 810SS Power Plow on CL too.
> 
> But then I should just get an 8' for $1500 off of CL.
> 
> Who knows.


I've got a guy that's a former landscaper renting on our property that has about 7 plows sitting and not being used. One is a skid steer unit. When I'm at our shop I'll check it out and see what size it is. I'm sure he would sell it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm sure the 8' Kage would be more productive than the 9' straight, but then the 810SS power plow on CL is the same cost, so I think I'd rather do that.

But then there's a 9' Kage in MO, which would be the best of both worlds.

Yesterday I got back officially 2 banks that at the end of last season said they were going a different direction, so those two alone would pay for either the Kage or the Blizzard.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1659591 said:


> I'm sure the 8' Kage would be more productive than the 9' straight, but then the 810SS power plow on CL is the same cost, so I think I'd rather do that.
> 
> But then there's a 9' Kage in MO, which would be the best of both worlds.
> 
> Yesterday I got back officially 2 banks that at the end of last season said they were going a different direction, so those two alone would pay for either the Kage or the Blizzard.


Unit's "Mr. Giggles" says a few flakes that MAY accumulate.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1659609 said:


> Unit's "Mr. Giggles" says a few flakes that MAY accumulate.


I wouldn't worry about it. Ground is still really warm. Models keep bouncing from rain to snow. We are on the correct side of the track for snow if we are cold enough but I don't think that will happen.


----------



## AuroraMSP

Anyone know of a Vbox salter for sale?


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1659609 said:


> Unit's "Mr. Giggles" says a few flakes that MAY accumulate.


sorry but I may not be into it this season.....
wife just got diagnosed with stage 4 cancer.
We've been together for 31 years and it's sure beating me up emotionally.

precip amount looks a little over .10 {and higher South}with temps up in the low 40's on WED

I'll try and do some later, so we'll see. Doc says he's going to start getting aggresive on treatments soon.

Good Luck to everyone this season Y'all.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1659660 said:


> sorry but I may not be into it this season.....
> wife just got diagnosed with stage 4 cancer.
> We've been together for 31 years and it's sure beating me up emotionally.
> 
> precip amount looks a little over .10 {and higher South}with temps up in the low 40's on WED
> 
> I'll try and do some later, so we'll see. Doc says he's going to start getting aggresive on treatments soon.
> 
> Good Luck to everyone this season Y'all.


Sorry to hear that Unit. Take care of yourself.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1-3" Tuesday night for just about everyone with a low at 31-33.

The high now for Wednesday is down to 39, and will be colder than that if we actually get 2-3" of snow.

Looks like I'd better start making some phone calls.


----------



## Camden

AuroraMSP;1659629 said:


> Anyone know of a Vbox salter for sale?


I'm looking at a truck that has a Henderson spreader that I won't need. If I buy the truck would you want it? I can send you pics.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1659669 said:


> 1-3" Tuesday night for just about everyone with a low at 31-33.
> 
> The high now for Wednesday is down to 39, and will be colder than that if we actually get 2-3" of snow.
> 
> Looks like I'd better start making some phone calls.


40 and rain for Tuesday. The first 2"s will melt on the warm/wet ground.


----------



## AuroraMSP

Camden;1659683 said:


> I'm looking at a truck that has a Henderson spreader that I won't need. If I buy the truck would you want it? I can send you pics.


Ya, send me a pic.


----------



## Camden

You've got mail.


----------



## SSS Inc.

For what its worth the latest NAM and GFS are in the 7-9" range. Go Vikes!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Fwiw, they have moved Osceola, WI / Taylors Falls to 3-5" now.


----------



## BossPlow614

Nws has 2-4" for Champlin. Bring it! Then bring the warm up next weekend! It'll be perfect, push snow, take a few days off for it to melt, then back to clean ups.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1659365 said:


> Tuesday night.


What do I win??


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1659896 said:


> What do I win??


There he goes talking to himself again. :laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1659896 said:


> What do I win??


It hasn't snowed yet.


----------



## TKLAWN

EmJayDub;1659891 said:


> Nws has 2-4" for Champlin. Bring it! Then bring the warm up next weekend! It'll be perfect, push snow, take a few days off for it to melt, then back to clean ups.


You are nuts! That is a worst case scenario, who wants to clean up wet leaves?


----------



## BOSS LAWN

TKLAWN;1659912 said:


> You are nuts! Worst case scenario, who wants to clean up wet leaves?


Not me :realmad:


----------



## BossPlow614

When we have a day or two of sun & a little wind, the leaves dry up quickly.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

EmJayDub;1659914 said:


> When we have a day or two of sun & a little wind, the leaves dry up quickly.


No they don't. Maybe the ones out in the open grass do, but not where they've piled up in the corner, in the shade and the snow sits on them for 2 more days since the snow is insulated from the ground.

We did a large townhome on Friday and it SUCKED! The ground is so soft it's hard to get the machines on them, and if it rains tonight, tomorrow, Tuesday and then snows, it'll be soaked for a week.

Nevermind the fact it's not supposed to get above 44 for the foreseeable future, more rain / snow Friday.

This is worst case scenario by far.

I HAVE however been contacting my customers, asking if it's under 2" on the blacktop, that we leave it and let it melt, in hopes that the ground will dry out faster than pushing snow into completely soaked lawns and tearing properties up more.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Um... NWS just bumped me up to 4-8". :realmad:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1659896 said:


> What do I win??


Again..... what do I win?


----------



## djagusch

SSS Inc.;1659934 said:


> Um... NWS just bumped me up to 4-8". :realmad:


Looks like tomorrow is get the trucks ready day!


----------



## andersman02

Who is the company running a tool cat in Edina? We have a res property, maybe a neighbor, were looking to sub. A truck will not work on this place, only blowers


----------



## SSS Inc.

andersman02;1659943 said:


> Who is the company running a tool cat in Edina? We have a res property, maybe a neighbor, were looking to sub. A truck will not work on this place, only blowers


I think MNlefty on here is.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh goodie, now my email is down.

Can't get my invoicing done. 

Let's put a little more stress on the fire.

:angry::angry::crying::crying:


----------



## Camden

TKLAWN;1659912 said:


> You are nuts! That is a worst case scenario, who wants to clean up wet leaves?


What type of bagger do you use? My power-flow enjoys damp leaves more than dry ones. Plus it seems like I can fit a lot more into the hopper. It will plug up more often when things are wet but if you go slower it works great.


----------



## unit28

When I said heavier south......
Someone better check NWS discs again


----------



## BossPlow614

Just refreshed the page, they upped champlin to 3-7", awesome.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Well I'm smack dab in the middle of a winter storm watch.


----------



## ryde307

My phone just updated with a winter storm watch also. This is not a good thing. We still have 2 weeks of summer work left at a min. We also have hardly started getting snow stuff ready. Rental skids are being dropped off tomorrow but still need attachments for a few. Salt bin was started last week but still needs a 6 more concrete blocks and a roof built. We picked up all the plows from storage but have yet to put them on the trucks and try them. Still sort a couple operators and shovelers. So in other words we might be in trouble.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Winter Storm Watch now.

This storm will lose money for me.

Going to call anyone I know with a plow and overpay.

Gotta call plw shop first thing in the morning and see who's available to finish the wiring on the truck. Gotta get stakes in.


----------



## BossPlow614

I'm stressing a bit, if we get 7", its most likely not melting until spring. Meaning I miss out on lots of money from Clean Ups. F#ck


----------



## Camden

With unfrozen ground, 7" can melt quickly with a little sun and temps above freezing. No worries.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1660008 said:


> With unfrozen ground, 7" can melt quickly with a little sun and temps above freezing. No worries.


With unfrozen ground, 7" will just peel the grass up without even driving on it.

This is going to just suck.


----------



## mnlefty

andersman02;1659943 said:


> Who is the company running a tool cat in Edina? We have a res property, maybe a neighbor, were looking to sub. A truck will not work on this place, only blowers





SSS Inc.;1659948 said:


> I think MNlefty on here is.


I sold my business this spring, lawn and snow... I'm watching this thread and checking out the forecasts with no stress anymore. I may end up plowing some snow this winter but if I do it will be in a truck that says "city of" on the side.

Andersman pm me and I can let you know who bought my business, they were also running toolcats and will continue to do so, although after taking on mine and one other business I know they're not aggressively looking for more snow work.


----------



## Martinson9

Just when I thought we had almost recovered from a crappy spring. Not we need at this point.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Where's my plow?


----------



## banonea

unit28;1659660 said:


> sorry but I may not be into it this season.....
> wife just got diagnosed with stage 4 cancer.
> We've been together for 31 years and it's sure beating me up emotionally.
> 
> precip amount looks a little over .10 {and higher South}with temps up in the low 40's on WED
> 
> I'll try and do some later, so we'll see. Doc says he's going to start getting aggresive on treatments soon.
> 
> Good Luck to everyone this season Y'all.


jest seen your post, sorry to hear, you have my prayers...


----------



## banonea

doesn't look like we are going to get enough to do anything this round. Got all the gear with the exception of a blower or two ready. I would love to see enough to get the last of the seasonal contracts to sign, then a couple of inches to train in a new plow driver and I would be happy.....
Thumbs Up


----------



## djagusch

The new nws disscussion looks less certain on the storm in general. Lots of ifs, ands, and buts for the larger snow totals. 2 to 4"s for a narrow sounds possible but what melts is I'm interested in seeing.


----------



## TKLAWN

djagusch;1660067 said:


> The new nws disscussion looks less certain on the storm in general. Lots of ifs, ands, and buts for the larger snow totals. 2 to 4"s for a narrow sounds possible but what melts is I'm interested in seeing.


I as thinking the same thing. I'm waiting on getting anything ready until tomorrow.


----------



## grosser397

Bring on the snow, glad I don't have to worry about yard work! I hope it does snow so I can try out some of my new equipment! And a little snow on the ground won't stop me from digging! But who really knows guys we live in mn could go either way!!


----------



## Semi-Crazy

unit28;1659660 said:


> sorry but I may not be into it this season.....
> wife just got diagnosed with stage 4 cancer.
> We've been together for 31 years and it's sure beating me up emotionally.
> 
> precip amount looks a little over .10 {and higher South}with temps up in the low 40's on WED
> 
> I'll try and do some later, so we'll see. Doc says he's going to start getting aggresive on treatments soon.
> 
> Good Luck to everyone this season Y'all.


that's rough chief, good luck and best wishes for both of you!


----------



## Camden

unit28;1659660 said:


> sorry but I may not be into it this season.....
> wife just got diagnosed with stage 4 cancer.
> We've been together for 31 years and it's sure beating me up emotionally.


Sorry to hear about this. Hopefully treatment goes well.


----------



## skorum03

Any of you guys in the area interested in selling a plow in decent shape that will fit a ford excursion?

Thanks,

YardBros Outdoors
www.yardbros.com


----------



## cbservicesllc

A lot of "if/than" statements showing up in the forecast discussion regarding snow amounts... lot of uncertainty...

I'm crossing my fingers for little to none so I can keep getting cleanups done (as hard as it is already)... sure is making the phone ring though! 

Unit, you and your family are in my thoughts. My mom was diagnosed with Stage 4 cancer this Spring. Luckily treatments have brought good results and I hope for the same or better for you, take care.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We shut the cleanups down with this rain this morning.

My guys are out staking properties now.

I'm trying to get my email back up and running, I've got it narrowed down to when I bcc myself on my invoices and send it through Quickbooks, it comes back as undeliverable, but just my bcc part.

Figured this out when a customer called and wondered why they had 5 invoices for snowplowing for November. 

I quickly said the storm tomorrow night is going to be a doozy!!



Gotta get to the bank, supposedly Crysteel has a 9' straight blade I can pick up tomorrow for the skid, but I got to put it together.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Latest from Paul Douglas.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1660216 said:


> Latest from Paul Douglas.


If you want snow things are looking better for you than me!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1660222 said:


> If you want snow things are looking better for you than me!


Haha! Me, want snow..... You must be kidding, I have a solid two weeks of clean ups left to do.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Winter weather advisory now...... Sh!t.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

SnowGuy73;1660234 said:


> Winter weather advisory now...... Sh!t.


just issued for us


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1660233 said:


> Haha! Me, want snow..... You must be kidding, I have a solid two weeks of clean ups left to do.


Just trying to be optimistic and think there might be one of us that isn't in that same boat! 

I can't remember, is the advisory below a watch or in between watch and warning?


----------



## Martinson9

Advisory
Watch
Warning

Now we need the Advisory to go away so we don't have to plow at all and can get on with fall cleanup.


----------



## Greenery

F'n Weather terrorists, getting me all stressed out just to backpeddle their way out less than 24 hours later. 

Let the weather nazi games begin.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Martinson9;1660243 said:


> Advisory
> Watch
> Warning
> 
> Now we need the Advisory to go away so we don't have to plow at all and can get on with fall cleanup.


Oh, well that is good news for those of us that don't want snow yet then. 

I thought that it went watch, advisory, warning. Thumbs Up


----------



## Greenery

I'm good with no snow though so I hope they are wrong.

Couldn't be worse timing.
One truck in garage completely torn apart (working on that now)
Another truck with a big azz leaf box on it.
2 weeks of cleanups left when it doesn't rain (are the leaves down yet?)
Lose a day to pest recert.
Hunting obligations.
No stakes out yet.
Plows in storage still.

Um yeah, back to work.

On a positive note my '14 Assault is finally ready for pick up. 
Anyone know how to post pics from mobile site?


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1660252 said:


> Oh, well that is good news for those of us that don't want snow yet then.
> 
> I thought that it went watch, advisory, warning. Thumbs Up


It does go in the order of a watch, advisory, warning.

http://www.noaanews.noaa.gov/stories/s794c.htm


----------



## SnowGuy73

greenery;1660255 said:


> I'm good with no snow though so I hope they are wrong.
> 
> Couldn't be worse timing.
> One truck in garage completely torn apart (working on that now)
> Another truck with a big azz leaf box on it.
> 2 weeks of cleanups left when it doesn't rain (are the leaves down yet?)
> Lose a day to pest recert.
> Hunting obligations.
> No stakes out yet.
> Plows in storage still.
> 
> Um yeah, back to work.
> 
> On a positive note my '14 Assault is finally ready for pick up.
> Anyone know how to post pics from mobile site?


Same boat here. Minus the hunting, truck tore apart, and recert. I'm waiting until tomorrow morning to get the plows out and mounted.


----------



## SnowGuy73

EmJayDub;1660256 said:


> It does go in the order of a watch, advisory, warning.
> 
> http://www.noaanews.noaa.gov/stories/s794c.htm


 Damn......


----------



## Green Grass

Guess I better put the mount and wiring on the truck tonight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1660276 said:


> Guess I better put the mount and wiring on the truck tonight.


Just finished my '13. Didn't hook the plow up though. Living dangerously and will see if it works tomorrow.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1660279 said:


> Just finished my '13. Didn't hook the plow up though. Living dangerously and will see if it works tomorrow.


Going to start mine after dinner


----------



## TKLAWN

Queerlow said slushy accumulations on roadways more on grassy surfaces.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Schaeffer on 4 said light accumulations on the grass. Melt on contact on the roads.

Ian didn't say totals, just a wet, slushy mess.


----------



## BossPlow614

Was it SSS that hated PD because he would always forecast "a couple slushy inches"?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ian said accumulations on the grass, blacktop melt.

FWIW, he also said the watch has been DOWNGRADED to an advisory.

At 5:45, he said the forecast has changed considerably, now slushy accumulations on the grassy surfaces, mainly in south/western MN.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Alright, I'll take one for the team and go buy some new tires for one of the trucks tomorrow... that should take care of it...


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1660276 said:


> Guess I better put the mount and wiring on the truck tonight.


need any help with that?


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1660334 said:


> need any help with that?


No I should be fine mount is almost on.


----------



## CityGuy

CB heard you got called the other day on KQ


----------



## Martinson9

EmJayDub;1660256 said:


> It does go in the order of a watch, advisory, warning.
> 
> http://www.noaanews.noaa.gov/stories/s794c.htm


This is from the NWS at Chan.


----------



## Martinson9

cbservicesllc;1660316 said:


> Alright, I'll take one for the team and go buy some new tires for one of the trucks tomorrow... that should take care of it...


Already did that. Got a new set of tires on one truck and put the snow tires on the wife's car.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Martinson9;1660346 said:


> Already did that. Got a new set of tires on one truck and put the snow tires on the wife's car.


Djagusch put a set on too. Should be 55 Wednesday afternoon at this rate.


----------



## PremierL&L

All the negativity in this town sucks. Got a new set of tires coming but they wont be here til Wednesday.  :laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

EmJayDub;1660295 said:


> Was it SSS that hated PD because he would always forecast "a couple slushy inches"?


That's me. Every storm for Paul is a couple slushy inches. I always picture him running around his office saying "Slushy, Slushy, Slushy" in his best Jan Brady voice. You'll need to have watched the Brady Bunch to understand that one. Can't stand that guy.


----------



## TKLAWN

PremierL&L;1660366 said:


> All the negativity in this town sucks. Got a new set of tires coming but they wont be here til Wednesday.  :laughing:


Rick Pitino? If I have my KFAN drops correct.:waving:


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1660347 said:


> Djagusch put a set on too. Should be 55 Wednesday afternoon at this rate.


It might be 20 degrees also. Yes I go new tires on the 09 Chev but the water pump is leaking. Should get through the storm but have a appt for 9am Wed. I might tackle it tomorrow if I find the time.

2013 dodge needs mount/wiring installed.
2005 chev needs mount/wiring installed. (sold the old plow last week)
2001 chev had a dead battery this morning while being picked up from the repair shop. After the guys drove it all day leaving it run it seems the alt or battery is bad (should be a 1hr or 2 fix tomorrow).
2010 S205 that had been at bobcat for 3 wks for service to be ready for winter was acting like it wasn't getting fuel. Drop off this morning. Pick up tube clogged. Ready for pick up tomorrow.
Rental SS I hope will be ready for pick up was told it was ready for snow.

So it might end up being zero degrees and we get hammered.

My goal was to have everything ready Nov 15th as I don't remember plowing in Nov for a long time. Seems like I was 10 days late for that plan.


----------



## Green Grass

djagusch;1660379 said:


> It might be 20 degrees also. Yes I go new tires on the 09 Chev but the water pump is leaking. Should get through the storm but have a appt for 9am Wed. I might tackle it tomorrow if I find the time.
> 
> 2013 dodge needs mount/wiring installed.
> 2005 chev needs mount/wiring installed. (sold the old plow last week)
> 2001 chev had a dead battery this morning while being picked up from the repair shop. After the guys drove it all day leaving it run it seems the alt or battery is bad (should be a 1hr or 2 fix tomorrow).
> 2010 S205 that had been at bobcat for 3 wks for service to be ready for winter was acting like it wasn't getting fuel. Drop off this morning. Pick up tube clogged. Ready for pick up tomorrow.
> Rental SS I hope will be ready for pick up was told it was ready for snow.
> 
> So it might end up being zero degrees and we get hammered.
> 
> My goal was to have everything ready Nov 15th as I don't remember plowing in Nov for a long time. Seems like I was 10 days late for that plan.


Make sure you get the correct mount. Went to put mine on and it doesn't fit. it shows for a 2010 and up ram 2500-3500 but they make two different ones I guess for western that is.


----------



## IDST

Just ran to Menards for plow stakes. 79 Cents!! for 48" orange ones. That's the cheepest I've ever got them.


----------



## Greenery

jagext;1660446 said:


> Just ran to Menards for plow stakes. 79 Cents!! for 48" orange ones. That's the cheepest I've ever got them.


Nice, thanks for the heads up.

I usually try to hit up their sale on them every fall.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

greenery;1660451 said:


> Nice, thanks for the heads up.
> 
> I usually try to hit up their sale on them every fall.


Jthomas has 26" stakes for .20 if you push them. After that, the snowbanks mark everything.

Ian just said no reason for a shovel or blower, just 1, MAYBE 2" on the grass.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1660455 said:


> Jthomas has 26" stakes for .20 if you push them. After that, the snowbanks mark everything.
> 
> Ian just said no reason for a shovel or blower, just 1, MAYBE 2" on the grass.


I hope he's right... NWS discussion is saying the 00z NAM is suggesting a slower trend and a shift west, but they weren't comfortable making any significant changes until more models present.


----------



## BossPlow614

jagext;1660446 said:


> Just ran to Menards for plow stakes. 79 Cents!! for 48" orange ones. That's the cheepest I've ever got them.


I'll be doing the same tomorrow morning.

NWS just bumped Champlin to 3-5" from 2-4" earlier this evening.


----------



## Polarismalibu

EmJayDub;1660472 said:


> I'll be doing the same tomorrow morning.
> 
> NWS just bumped Champlin to 3-5" from 2-4" earlier this evening.


It went back up to 4-5 tomorrow night for me in Rogers

I got two of the plows ready so far and the two skids


----------



## IDST

jagext;1660446 said:


> Just ran to Menards for plow stakes. 79 Cents!! for 48" orange ones. That's the cheepest I've ever got them.


Sale is good thru 11/17/13


----------



## Drakeslayer

jagext;1660446 said:


> Just ran to Menards for plow stakes. 79 Cents!! for 48" orange ones. That's the cheepest I've ever got them.


Did you literally run or did the police find your truck?


----------



## djagusch

Green Grass;1660405 said:


> Make sure you get the correct mount. Went to put mine on and it doesn't fit. it shows for a 2010 and up ram 2500-3500 but they make two different ones I guess for western that is.


It came off lwnmwrman22 2011 dodge so I should be good.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1660523 said:


> It came off lwnmwrman22 2011 dodge so I should be good.


Diesel to gas changeover will work.

Gas to Diesel will not.

FWIW, I've been putting stakes in since about 3 this morning.

I have frozen puddles on sidewalks from the rain yesterday, for those that think the ground isn't cold enough yet.

At least the heavy snow band is supposed to come through between 6/9 per NWS weather story.

Hopefully that means the clear weather until then heats up the blacktop.


----------



## IDST

Drakeslayer;1660487 said:


> Did you literally run or did the police find your truck?


Found the truck but should've run i'm fat


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak's latest.... "Rain mixing in with snow & fast movement of storm will limit snow amounts. NOT a huge snow maker for so. MN -2-5 inch range through metro".


----------



## SnowGuy73

And, NWS...


----------



## Semi-Crazy

jagext;1660446 said:


> Just ran to Menards for plow stakes. 79 Cents!! for 48" orange ones. That's the cheepest I've ever got them.


usually get mine at Fleet Farm for a buck when they go on sale, usually not advertised though so have to keep checking though, and they have mulitple colors, but I like 79 cents even better, do the menards ones have rubber tips to?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Anyone ever try the Kage snow stakes? I see they're cheap. I know they're hollow and have a slit in the side and that somehow makes them better...


----------



## qualitycut

I use the cheap metal wirh flags like the locators use.


----------



## BossPlow614

Semi-Crazy;1660569 said:


> usually get mine at Fleet Farm for a buck when they go on sale, usually not advertised though so have to keep checking though, and they have mulitple colors, but I like 79 cents even better, do the menards ones have rubber tips to?


Yes they do have rubber tips, picked up a bunch this morning.


----------



## qualitycut

I stopped at menards to grab a few and was told a guy came in earlier and bought the last 370 of them


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1660613 said:


> I stopped at menards to grab a few and was told a guy came in earlier and bought the last 370 of them


I would talk to the post above you about that. Called most customers and told them we would not be coming due to causing more damage then good.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1660617 said:


> I would talk to the post above you about that. Called most customers and told them we would not be coming due to causing more damage then good.


We are trying to do that.

Also, JDL has 26" stakes for .28 each. Use a 3/8" concrete bit to punch the hole in the ground.

We'll have over 2000 in by this afternoon.


----------



## AuroraMSP

Nice dome effect over the cities for the past few hours...how long can it be held back?


----------



## Green Grass

AuroraMSP;1660663 said:


> Nice dome effect over the cities for the past few hours...how long can it be held back?


Hopefully a week or so.


----------



## CityGuy

Snowing hard in Montrose now. Been snowing for 30 min. Sticking to grass and deck but pavement yet?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1660668 said:


> Hopefully a week or so.


Lynch on 'cco at 4:30 this afternoon said MAayBe 2" on the grass by morning.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1660670 said:


> Lynch on 'cco at 4:30 this afternoon said MAayBe 2" on the grass by morning.


Doesn't help for the clean ups I need to do but will help with none of the snow equipment I have ready.


----------



## mnlefty

Unfortunately for all of you wanting the dome to hold, if you watch NWS loop it is rapidly shrinking... probably no more tha n an hour before everybody has precip in some form.


----------



## BossPlow614

mnlefty;1660675 said:


> Unfortunately for all of you wanting the dome to hold, if you watch NWS loop it is rapidly shrinking... probably no more tha n an hour before everybody has precip in some form.


Yes! Bring on the snow! Just a few properties to stake then hook up the blade and possibly put on the curb guards then ready to go!


----------



## qualitycut

I debated staking today but even if it is plowable the initial melt will make it easy to see the difference in grass and pavement.


----------



## ringahding1

We got 16 bundles of lath and staked everything...plows, cat, snow blowers ready to rock....but I don't think this will be the SHOW we are waiting for.

Anyway got the LATH @ Menards for $7.50/bundle..Stillwater Menards actually ran out of them, so skated over to the Oakdale Menards.
LOWES also have them with better quality wood for $15/bundle.....50 pieces come in both bundles.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The new 9' Boss Super Duty is ready for the skid.

Gonna pop in and watch the weather, get the plow on the skid, take a nap.


----------



## SSS Inc.

This makes me a little nervous considering they're only forecasting 2-4". The words heavy snow and 2-4" generally don't go together.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

F me. Roads / parking lots are already white here in Stacy.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Starting to coat the pavement in Maple Grove...


----------



## TKLAWN

cbservicesllc;1660731 said:


> Starting to coat the pavement in Maple Grove...


Same here. This f-ing blows.


----------



## Green Grass

It is melting from the bottom up.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1660737 said:


> It is melting from the bottom up.


I'd be glad for that!


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;1660737 said:


> It is melting from the bottom up.


I like the sound of bottoms up!


----------



## djagusch

There is a narrow band on hwy 95 from palmdale to just east of north branch of good snow.


----------



## ryde307

Grass is turning white, The roads, and my paver driveway which covers easy are still just wet in Chanhassen.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Things are covered in Maple Grove, melting going on around tire tracks and where vehicles were parked.


----------



## qualitycut

Lwnmrr is probably already out plowing.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1660791 said:


> Lwnmrr is probably already out plowing.


Stay ahead of the storm.

Nothing sticking on the road in front of my house. My deck is white with about 1/4".

Go Wild.


----------



## Green Grass

Everything is white out here but the roads and driveways are melting.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1660791 said:


> Lwnmrr is probably already out plowing.


What the heck... Really???

Nah, hauled my RTV to the school for sidewalks, was going to go load up the skid but everything else except my house is wet.

My house, blacktop road, all 1"+. I was REALLY freaking out.

To me it looks like the heaviest stuff is through by 10 +/-.


----------



## Ranger620

I have about an inch-inch and a half on the roads here in Corcoran. Melting though but with several hrs of snow to come I am guessing we'll have to some stuff around here. The retail shops any way


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1660809 said:


> What the heck... Really??/-.


 Was just checking I thought you may be sitting in th parking lot waiting lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1660821 said:


> Was just checking I thought you may be sitting in th parking lot waiting lol


I AM sitting in the parking lot. So you were actually right!

Waiting in an area away from my house since that's the only place that actually has snow. I don't have to plow my house.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Looking at the radar I think my area isn't going to get enough. There's a big void in the moisture headed toward the metro. Roads and walks still wet here.


----------



## andersman02

Burnsville has about an inch on grass, nothing sticking on roads yet.


On a brighter note my Alaskan Malamute just had his first snow experience


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My radar shows all of Minneapolis in dark green. 

Another 2 hours +/- and I'm calling it.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Blaine/**** rapids roads are just wet


----------



## qualitycut

I knew putting the plow on and running around putting in my 1 in acct stakes in last minute that it wouldnt be enough.


----------



## qualitycut

Finally peeked out the window and the grass is even just wet.


----------



## qualitycut

A little off on where the heavy totals were supposed to be huh

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/mpx/?n=snowtotals


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone going to bed yet?

BTW, the final 2 are on ESPN for the WSOP, if anyone is interested.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1660856 said:


> A little off on where the heavy totals were supposed to be huh
> 
> http://www.crh.noaa.gov/mpx/?n=snowtotals


I was looking at that earlier. They got quite a bit out by Marshall. I've got 0" here. Pretty sure the little that is in the grass will be gone by morning.



LwnmwrMan22;1660857 said:


> Anyone going to bed yet?
> 
> BTW, the final 2 are on ESPN for the WSOP, if anyone is interested.


Thanks for the heads up. I watched a little the other day. The final two is always entertaining.


----------



## qualitycut

^^^^ yea I thought they all said s metro was going to have the most


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That dry air is moving up FAST from the south.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1660857 said:


> Anyone going to bed yet?
> 
> BTW, the final 2 are on ESPN for the WSOP, if anyone is interested.


Going to go spread a little salt about midnight... that's about it... sounds like the more South I go from Maple Grove the for melting there should be...


----------



## djagusch

Stuff that was white has grayed out on pavement up in north branch. Just melting away.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

roads are white but melting fast


----------



## banonea

Nothing but rain in rochester:angry: I want to try out the new V plow......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

What is going on with NEXT Tuesday? More snow and a high of 33??? I thought next week was trending warmer?

Might as well just put the lawn stuff away and get cleanups in the spring.


----------



## millsaps118

LMM22 what do you have for totals on your end of town so far?


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1660894 said:


> What is going on with NEXT Tuesday? More snow and a high of 33??? I thought next week was trending warmer?
> 
> Might as well just put the lawn stuff away and get cleanups in the spring.


I see a high of 41 and a low of 32 for next Tuesday with rain.


----------



## Greenery

Checked a couple sites around 169\Rockford rd and the asphalt and concrete is pretty much snow\ice free.


----------



## ryde307

Just got in. I covered from shakopee to Minneapolis to chanhassen. All the lots and walks are pretty clear. Temps are going up I believe and it's melting quickly. I am guessing most will be gone from the grass by 9AM.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My yard has about 3" on the drive. The blacktop road has about 2". Everything else south, west east of me more than 2 miles away was just wet.

I had a guy head out at 6 am to clear sidewalks at a town home that is a zero tolerance on the walks in WBL.

There were pockets where there was some white parking lots, but no real depth. But then 2 properties away things were just wet.

Odd last night. I was very much right on the line.


----------



## qualitycut

Well cleanups will be put on hold for today unless the snow melts quickly.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone get pricing from Northern Salt yet?

Figured a day or two without worrying about employees will free me up to get some of the lesser winter projects completed.

Gotta go get a pallet or two of bags.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1660975 said:


> Anyone get pricing from Northern Salt yet?
> 
> Figured a day or two without worrying about employees will free me up to get some of the lesser winter projects completed.
> 
> Gotta go get a pallet or two of bags.


I emailed them about 2 weeks ago and still haven't heard back. I tried JDL's (US Salt) Melt-It for the first time last night, its alright but wasn't as impressive as Northern.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm going to run down and pick up a pallet from Northern this afternoon.

They have the new style that's tinted, hopefully they have a pallet.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

greenery;1660900 said:


> I see a high of 41 and a low of 32 for next Tuesday with rain.


I have a high of 39 Monday, low of 25 Monday night, and a high of 33 for Tuesday with snow for Stacy.


----------



## BossPlow614

If you don't mind LMN22, pm me on their bagged pricing per pallet.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1660995 said:


> I have a high of 39 Monday, low of 25 Monday night, and a high of 33 for Tuesday with snow for Stacy.


I have the same forecast. It doesn't look like it will be much better after that. I see snow chances Tuesday and Thursday. We are now hoping we can squeeze a couple more days of work in before shutting it down for the winter. I really need about two weeks but it doesn't look likely now.


----------



## Green Grass

I just got a call for an irrigation blow out.


----------



## BossPlow614

This snow isn't melting anywhere near as fast as I expected, hopefully it does, still a lot of clean ups to do yet.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

EmJayDub;1661071 said:


> This snow isn't melting anywhere near as fast as I expected, hopefully it does, still a lot of clean ups to do yet.


Shut it down. You won't do yard work the rest of the year, at least on a full blown basis. We have a medium sized town home we are in the middle of doing bush trimming. We have crap all over the yard that we'll have to rake up in the snow it looks like.

25 tonight freezes all of the snow. 1/2 of the day tomorrow is spent thawing, not melting. More rain / snow Friday, then 30's for highs. The sun is too low in the sky. We are only 6 weeks from the winter solstice.

We are done.

Ground will be soft all winter now.


----------



## andersman02

LwnmwrMan22;1661079 said:


> Shut it down. You won't do yard work the rest of the year, at least on a full blown basis. We have a medium sized town home we are in the middle of doing bush trimming. We have crap all over the yard that we'll have to rake up in the snow it looks like.
> 
> 25 tonight freezes all of the snow. 1/2 of the day tomorrow is spent thawing, not melting. More rain / snow Friday, then 30's for highs. The sun is too low in the sky. We are only 6 weeks from the winter solstice.
> 
> We are done.
> 
> Ground will be soft all winter now.


I sure hope not, have minimum of 1 week 1nd round cleanups left. Atleast we got out there once. Its looking like we may not be using mowers or atleast ZTRs on the properties anymore, might have to pick up another BR600


----------



## qualitycut

I just got a nasty email from the property company. I emailed him saying with the leaves still half in the trees and the weather I just wanted to let him know it may not get done. He says well its a little pre mature to say we were not going to do it and it better get done. Yikes!


----------



## ryde307

We have hardly started clean ups. Guys are doing shrub trimming all day tomorrow and working all weekend to get done what we can. Either way it goes I am sure there are some that will not get done this season. Hope spring starts as it is supposed to next year and not in Mid May with rain everyday for a month.


----------



## djagusch

Green Grass;1661039 said:


> I just got a call for an irrigation blow out.


I had 4 blow outs yesterday (all from the weekend/Monday phone calls). Have 1 tomorrow. I hope that's it, but right now its $100 min to show up to do one.

My guys are doing some shrub work tomorrow in a area where the grass is clear of snow.

If we stay dry and it gets windy there is a slight hope of mowers on the grass next week. But how the nws forecast looks it won't be happening.


----------



## TKLAWN

ryde307;1661167 said:


> We have hardly started clean ups. Guys are doing shrub trimming all day tomorrow and working all weekend to get done what we can. Either way it goes I am sure there are some that will not get done this season. Hope spring starts as it is supposed to next year and not in Mid May with rain everyday for a month.


Same here. We wiil Work as hard as we can to get it done until we can't do it anymore. The circumstances are not the best, but to call the season just is not happening at this point.


----------



## skorum03

TKLAWN;1661170 said:


> Same here. We wiil Work as hard as we can to get it done until we can't do it anymore. The circumstances are not the best, but to call the season just is not happening at this point.


I agree. I'm not even ready to shut it down yet. I have a lot of money in fall clean ups that I'm still counting on.

YardBros Outdoors
www.yardbros.com


----------



## BossPlow614

skorum03;1661178 said:


> I agree. I'm not even ready to shut it down yet. I have a lot of money in fall clean ups that I'm still counting on.
> 
> YardBros Outdoors
> www.yardbros.com


You & I both. I'm hoping for sun, rain, & wind to get rid of this snow!


----------



## Green Grass

djagusch;1661168 said:


> I had 4 blow outs yesterday (all from the weekend/Monday phone calls). Have 1 tomorrow. I hope that's it, but right now its $100 min to show up to do one.
> 
> My guys are doing some shrub work tomorrow in a area where the grass is clear of snow.
> 
> If we stay dry and it gets windy there is a slight hope of mowers on the grass next week. But how the nws forecast looks it won't be happening.


$100 you are being nice. I told him $150 min.

We have done maybe an 1/8 of our clean ups.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I don't think lwnmrman is suggesting everyone quit. I think his point is that you may not have a choice. Pretty sure all of us will try to get as much work done as possible but there's a chance that as early as next Tuesday we may not see the grass until spring.


----------



## djagusch

EmJayDub;1661185 said:


> You & I both. I'm hoping for sun, rain, & wind to get rid of this snow!


Hope all you want. Lwnmwrman22 is just calling it how it looks at this point. We are both in the more northern part of the metro so that is part of our thinking compared to tk in waconia is doing.


----------



## djagusch

Green Grass;1661187 said:


> $100 you are being nice. I told him $150 min.
> 
> We have done maybe an 1/8 of our clean ups.


I was being nice. Especially since we have done 340 blowouts in october, I'm pretty sick of doing them.

We have done 1 round of clean ups on our hoa and commerical accounts. So I can atleast say we attempted, even though a lot of leaves were still in the trees.


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;1661187 said:


> $100 you are being nice. I told him $150 min.
> 
> We have done maybe an 1/8 of our clean ups.


So you have 1 out of 8 done ???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We've done about 10 of our 50 properties for the first time.

We're in the middle of our second largest as of Monday when the rain came through.

The picture is what it looked like at 3:30 today, as well as 98% of the rest of my properties. As I said before, the snow will have a layer of ice on top of it tonight. That ice will have to melt off before the snow will melt. It'd better rain alot, then it better blow like mad. Backpack blowers and tarps will get work done, but it sure isn't as fast as running mowers.

Next Tuesday night, lows are 18. Everything will be frozen to the ground.










I'm not saying I want everyone to quit, but look at the forecast.

If it isn't clear by Friday / Saturday, it ain't going to clear up.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1661205 said:


> We've done about 10 of our 50 properties for the first time.
> 
> We're in the middle of our second largest as of Monday when the rain came through.
> 
> The picture is what it looked like at 3:30 today, as well as 98% of the rest of my properties. As I said before, the snow will have a layer of ice on top of it tonight. That ice will have to melt off before the snow will melt. It'd better rain alot, then it better blow like mad. Backpack blowers and tarps will get work done, but it sure isn't as fast as running mowers.
> 
> Next Tuesday night, lows are 18. Everything will be frozen to the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying I want everyone to quit, but look at the forecast.
> 
> If it isn't clear by Friday / Saturday, it ain't going to clear up.


Yeah it's going to be a long next couple of days. Especially if I plan to hunt this weekend....

YardBros Outdoors
www.yardbros.com


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1661212 said:


> Yeah it's going to be a long next couple of days. Especially if I plan to hunt this weekend....
> 
> YardBros Outdoors
> www.yardbros.com


NWS just put on Facebook threat of accumulating snow Monday / Tuesday.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1661039 said:


> I just got a call for an irrigation blow out.


I did 5 today... ridiculous...


----------



## CGLC

Another Upward Blip In Temperature Third Week of November? The GFS model has been fairly consistent, showing more 40s, even a few 50s, by the third week of November. The week after next may feel more like mid-October.

http://www.startribune.com/weather/blogs/Paul_Douglas_on_Weather.html

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## SSS Inc.

CGLC;1661250 said:


> Another Upward Blip In Temperature Third Week of November? The GFS model has been fairly consistent, showing more 40s, even a few 50s, by the third week of November. The week after next may feel more like mid-October.
> 
> http://www.startribune.com/weather/blogs/Paul_Douglas_on_Weather.html
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Don't fall into to Paul's Trap. He tends to highlight model data that fits his theme of warm and slushy winters being the new norm. If the GFS showed 20" of snow next week he would call it an outlier and too far out there to hang your hat on. Two days ago the GFS had next Monday closer to 40 and now it shows the 30 as a high. If we get any snow pack in the next week temps will continue to be much colder I think.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1661263 said:


> Don't fall into to Paul's Trap. He tends to highlight model data that fits his theme of warm and slushy winters being the new norm. If the GFS showed 20" of snow next week he would call it an outlier and too far out there to hang your hat on. Two days ago the GFS had next Monday closer to 40 and now it shows the 30 as a high. If we get any snow pack in the next week temps will continue to be much colder I think.


This. Just as temps trended downward all week.

Sat/Sun all of the news people said "don't worry, whatever melts will be gone Wednesday afternoon".

I'm HOPING Friday afternoon.


----------



## qualitycut

Any areas in the shade are still snow here. Sunny spots grass.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I'm kind of surprised how much is covered by snow in my neighborhood considering we didn't get that much to begin with. You're right on Lwnmrman with the sun angle being so low.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1661296 said:


> This. Just as temps trended downward all week.
> 
> Sat/Sun all of the news people said "don't worry, whatever melts will be gone Wednesday afternoon".
> 
> I'm HOPING Friday afternoon.


Right there with you... I see a couple new blowers and tarps in my future...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1661333 said:


> Right there with you... I see a couple new blowers and tarps in my future...


Right there with you. I'm going to give it one more day and if things don't improve then I guess that will be the way clean ups are done this year.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Its cold out here today.


----------



## skorum03

I've seen some other guys out today with their mowers. Makes me feel a little better. Theres still some spots with snow on the ground. Its cold.

YardBros Outdoors
www.yardbros.com


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1661461 said:


> I've seen some other guys out today with their mowers. Makes me feel a little better. Theres still some spots with snow on the ground. Its cold.
> 
> YardBros Outdoors
> www.yardbros.com


Just left another property to bid in St. Paul. I can see where there are companies out working and where the others are thinking they will get out tomorrow.

Everything I have still has 1+" on the entire property.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1661485 said:


> Just left another property to bid in St. Paul. I can see where there are companies out working and where the others are thinking they will get out tomorrow.
> 
> Everything I have still has 1+" on the entire property.


I'm going to try to get a good bulk of stuff done tomorrow. Need that sun to come out.

YardBros Outdoors
www.yardbros.com


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If anyone has something towards Hudson / Woodbury they are about 80% clear over here.

I don't, but my property at University / 280 is workable tomorrow. I don't care if it's 15 degrees out, I just can't work in the snow.

I did a cleanup on December 26 in 2005.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just throwing this out here.

Left Gertens, hardly no snow here.

If our snow doesn't melt, we may have a crew / equipment / truck loader that might be able to sub out some cleanups or work along side come Monday.

Let me know. Obviously if we can get enough melt, we will do our own work.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1661530 said:


> Just throwing this out here.
> 
> Left Gertens, hardly no snow here.
> 
> If our snow doesn't melt, we may have a crew / equipment / truck loader that might be able to sub out some cleanups or work along side come Monday.
> 
> Let me know. Obviously if we can get enough melt, we will do our own work.


Should have meet me at applebees for lunch


----------



## mnlefty

Didn't go around the block to check it out but I heard the distinct sound of a leaf loader running in my neighborhood in Richfield about an hour ago.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This is what I've got on my properties at 2:22 today.

No idea why it went sideways, maybe this is why I'm going nuts?


----------



## qualitycut

Spent 4.5 straight hours blowning leaves, I'm done with clean ups until I can get mowers on the properties


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1661194 said:


> So you have 1 out of 8 done ???


no 4 out of 20 smart ass. :laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like the weather will hold out next week for most of us to get our work done.

SSS.... you guys work when highs are below freezing?? 

I'm just hoping my properties are melted off by Sunday.


----------



## ringahding1

Absolutely! ...those lil "Hand Warmers" from Menards are a big shut up about how cold it is


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1661849 said:


> Looks like the weather will hold out next week for most of us to get our work done.
> 
> SSS.... you guys work when highs are below freezing??
> 
> I'm just hoping my properties are melted off by Sunday.


That's what I'm hoping too... with the stiff winds and temps in the 40's through the weekend it should burn off most... I could care less if it's freezing, I just want to get them done! I'll cut the guys a little slack and let them warm up as they see fit...

I thought those asphalt guys would be all tucked away by now too!! :waving:


----------



## ryde307

I sat in a pesticide recert class all day yesterday but the guys I know did a couple clean ups. They are back out today doing more. It is slower but anything with a place to blow the leaves to we are blowing the whole property. We brought in 2 extra guys and they will be working sat and sun to do our best to keep on top of things.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1661924 said:


> I sat in a pesticide recert class all day yesterday but the guys I know did a couple clean ups. They are back out today doing more. It is slower but anything with a place to blow the leaves to we are blowing the whole property. We brought in 2 extra guys and they will be working sat and sun to do our best to keep on top of things.


Did you end up working anything out with Neil?


----------



## andersman02

ill be doing a well needed cleanup at my house today in bville with a br600 and leaf loader, anyone wanting to help is more than welcome!  office is starting to feel like a prison cell


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

andersman02;1661942 said:


> ill be doing a well needed cleanup at my house today in bville with a br600 and leaf loader, anyone wanting to help is more than welcome!  office is starting to feel like a prison cell


Head up to University / 280 and help us tarp out this courtyard while you're at it.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1661938 said:


> Did you end up working anything out with Neil?


They are finalizing things today but it sounds like we will be providing service for them at that site. Thanks


----------



## andersman02

LwnmwrMan22;1661945 said:


> Head up to University / 280 and help us tarp out this courtyard while you're at it.


Ill just hop in my truck and head up there 

Even with the wetness and some snow, wasnt all that bad

A neighbor guy who does 3-4 lawns on the street was using a handheld blower and rake on the same amount, very unfortunate although he gets to work for some of the nicest people in the neighborhood. You know the kind that brings you out a warm hot coco.


----------



## TKLAWN

ryde307;1661924 said:


> I sat in a pesticide recert class all day yesterday but the guys I know did a couple clean ups. They are back out today doing more. It is slower but anything with a place to blow the leaves to we are blowing the whole property. We brought in 2 extra guys and they will be working sat and sun to do our best to keep on top of things.


I was at the recert also. I was surprised at the number of people there, yet I still didn't recognize any faces. I did get some good info.


----------



## ryde307

TKLAWN;1661983 said:


> I was at the recert also. I was surprised at the number of people there, yet I still didn't recognize any faces. I did get some good info.


I went with another one of our guys and besides him I only knew 1 other guy. It was a full house though. This one had some decent info compared to the last one I was at.
My favorite was still the guy that said I don't really care for kids. when talking about spraying the daycare.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1661849 said:


> SSS.... you guys work when highs are below freezing??


We try. You can pave in cold weather but the results aren't always the prettiest. Asphalt cools off pretty quick when its in the 20's. The other problem is when your removing existing asphalt. Sometimes it literally freezes to the base material and cannot be removed. PITA. We're going to hang it up next week some time. We need a few days to clean the shop and equipment before winter sets in.


----------



## qualitycut

Question for you resi guys. Is it just me or does it feel like the calls for plowing are coming in kind of slow for plowing. Have added a hotel and town home but seems slower than years past.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1662081 said:


> Question for you resi guys. Is it just me or does it feel like the calls for plowing are coming in kind of slow for plowing. Have added a hotel and town home but seems slower than years past.


It was slow but after the snow the phone keeps ringing.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1662082 said:


> It was slow but after the snow the phone keeps ringing.


Same here... busy leading up to the snow, but now it's slow although steady...


----------



## unit28

looking ok for the next couple weeks for clean ups
perhaps


----------



## BossPlow614

When is the next opportunity for snow, unit?


----------



## ryde307

We put in 10 hrs today and planning on 6 more or so tomorrow. The weather does look like maybe we don't need to be in such a hurry though. I hope this is not one of those winters we sit around till mid Dec. waiting for snow.


----------



## BossPlow614

ryde307;1662496 said:


> We put in 10 hrs today and planning on 6 more or so tomorrow. The weather does look like maybe we don't need to be in such a hurry though. I hope this is not one of those winters we sit around till mid Dec. waiting for snow.


I agree with you there, a storm or two around Thanksgiving would be great. We'll finally be getting back at clean ups tmrw morning for about 5-6 hrs, then full days starting Monday. I was definitely happy to not see any snow in my backyard this morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We did 8 properties today, laying low tomorrow, then getting 2 crews Monday. 

If everything goes well, we should be done a week from Tuesday.

This includes me not working Friday after I get my PS4 at midnight.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1662521 said:


> This includes me not working Friday after I get my PS4 at midnight.


Who's jealous? This guy.... :waving:


----------



## unit28

Let the pup out just now...leaves are crunchy


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1662645 said:


> Let the pup out just now...leaves are crunchy


I think the wind and temps really helped... going all out on cleanups this week.


----------



## BossPlow614

I'm glad we put in a full day today, tomorrow's forecast looks bonechilling. With no snow in the forecast we might just take tmrw off from clean ups & ill spend the day in the office.


----------



## Green Grass

EmJayDub;1662983 said:


> I'm glad we put in a full day today, tomorrow's forecast looks bonechilling. With no snow in the forecast we might just take tmrw off from clean ups & ill spend the day in the office.


Today was warm so I spent the afternoon at my son's hockey practice.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

EmJayDub;1662983 said:


> I'm glad we put in a full day today, tomorrow's forecast looks bonechilling. With no snow in the forecast we might just take tmrw off from clean ups & ill spend the day in the office.


Really?

Every time they talk about snow, you say bring it on, yet tomorrow it's going to be 28, and you say it's going to be too cold to work??


----------



## BossPlow614

To do fall clean ups, yes. Big difference when you're on a mower as compared to in a warm truck.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1662985 said:


> Today was warm so I spent the afternoon at my son's hockey practice.


Me too.


----------



## andersman02

possibly the worst day Ive done cleanups yet....


----------



## cbservicesllc

Not horrible out there today... tomorrow will be worse though... 41 and sunny on Wednesday!


----------



## TKLAWN

andersman02;1663347 said:


> possibly the worst day Ive done cleanups yet....


Not a lot of fun. We did manage to get a townhouse complex and three resis done.


----------



## SnowGuy73

That was chilly today!

Might get the feeling back in my fingers and toes by morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We did a large town home and 2 banks, trimming bushes at all 3 as well.

Had to tell my crew leader to get his head out of his ass or go home.

I wasn't in a good mood today.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hopefully all you guys finish up this week. It looks to stay below freezing next week after a few warmer days. It might even snow Monday Night. The euro shows 4" or so. GFS has around 2". So far this year the models have a record of 0-1 so who knows. 

Go T-wolves!wesport


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I need until next Wednesday, a week and 2 days, even with working through the weekend, even with me working Friday and putting off playing the PS4.

Got 3 more cleanups today, with 2 calls not returned.

My guys need to pick up the pace and not just wander around with a blower.

It's not that hard to understand, when the wind is blowing 20 mph, start upwind on the property and work your way back and forth across the property downwind.

I had to redirect guys all day today.

Not to mention all of the firewood calls that are coming in.


----------



## qualitycut

I finished up snow stuff today and was running all over town and I only saw one company doing clean ups today. My employee hasn't answered a text or call about working this winter so now I am trying to find someone to replace him and I still have a lot to do. I think next year is the year I bite the bullet and hire a few guys so I can focus more time on the business end and still get things done.

Sorry had to vent one of those days where you spend all day worrying.


----------



## banonea

Just signed the largest monthly contract to date for me, we got the YMCA in Rochester this year. makes me feel allot better about this season. we got outbid on 11 accounts this year:angry:, but were able to land 13 new monthly accounts this year...... at least I know I haven't lost my touchThumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nice hard frost again this morning, stay warm today boys! xysport Looks like tomorrow and the rest of the week should be nice.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Funny, crew leader I said to get his head out of his backside called in late today.

Why are employees so predictable, yet cannot repeat the most mundane tasks with regularity?


----------



## mnlefty

banonea;1663762 said:


> Just signed the largest monthly contract to date for me, we got the YMCA in Rochester this year. makes me feel allot better about this season. *we got outbid on 11 accounts this year:angry:, but were able to land 13 new monthly accounts this year*...... at least I know I haven't lost my touchThumbs Up


Nice work! If you get them all you're bidding too cheap, sounds like a good winter shaping up for you!


----------



## qualitycut

Finally got a response from my employee, he needs something with more hours this winter because his ex gf is pregnant. It sucks because he wasn't the best worker and I was going to replace him in the spring but he always showed up when it snowed and I will take that over someone who busts their but but only shows up once and a while. What I don't get is why he doesn't want to work until he finds something.


----------



## qualitycut

On another note. Any one in the south metro plow or know of someone with a rubber or poly cutting edge for a stamped concrete drive?


----------



## SnowClear

qualitycut;1664072 said:


> On another note. Any one in the south metro plow or know of someone with a rubber or poly cutting edge for a stamped concrete drive?


Yes, several including myself. What city?


----------



## qualitycut

SnowClear;1664220 said:


> Yes, several including myself. What city?


Right next to eagen highschool, used to have my guy snow blow it but rather sub it out since I'm thin on shovelers.


----------



## banonea

mnlefty;1664002 said:


> Nice work! If you get them all you're bidding too cheap, sounds like a good winter shaping up for you!


I am feeling better about it now. I got 31 locations ( 26 accounts, 1 McDonalds had 6 locations) and all but 4 are monthly accounts. I am waiting on 1 big one but I wont know till later next year. they sign a contract late in the season last year but are not happy with them so it looks good for us. they want a grounds maintenance contract for the year and we are hoping we get it.......


----------



## qualitycut

SnowClear;1664220 said:


> Yes, several including myself. What city?


Let me know if you can or suggest someone.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1664370 said:


> Let me know if you can or suggest someone.


We used to be in Bloomington by Yardscapes. I think they had one or two trucks set up like that.


----------



## SnowClear

qualitycut;1664370 said:


> Let me know if you can or suggest someone.


Too far east. Sorry.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowClear;1664559 said:


> Too far east. Sorry.


Do you know anyone?


----------



## SnowClear

qualitycut;1664565 said:


> Do you know anyone?


Of course. I know many people... but I'm guessing your asking if I know of any qualified, reliable snow pros capable of delivering a service that doesn't damage your reputation.

Already checked with my subs that are looking for more work. Shakopee and Burnsville is as far south they'll go. Eagan is a no go because it is too far east.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowClear;1664581 said:
 

> Of course. I know many people... but I'm guessing your asking if I know of any qualified, reliable snow pros capable of delivering a service that doesn't damage your reputation.
> 
> Already checked with my subs that are looking for more work. Shakopee and Burnsville is as far south they'll go. Eagan is a no go because it is too far east.


Yes that was what I meant. Thanks for checking. I appreciate it.


----------



## BossPlow614

Does anyone service residential in Roseville as well as Blaine, had someone from the state contact me for a group home so there's additional sidewalks to do besides front door to driveway & plowing the driveway.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1664401 said:


> We used to be in Bloomington by Yardscapes. I think they had one or two trucks set up like that.


Thanks tried them but to far east also


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ryde,

You have a PM.


----------



## olsonbro

EmJayDub;1664903 said:


> Does anyone service residential in Roseville as well as Blaine, had someone from the state contact me for a group home so there's additional sidewalks to do besides front door to driveway & plowing the driveway.


We service many Roseville residential homes. Our tractor/blowers work in Roseville and we have shovel crews dedicated to Roseville. We don't however service Blaine, but we could help out in Roseville.


----------



## Camden

Just want to throw this out there....

A couple years ago there was some discussion about getting together one day this winter to go ice fishing. Are any of you interested in still doing that? We could rent a huge house on Mille Lacs and spend the day enjoying our favorite beverages, shooting the sh!t and maybe catch a fish or two along the way.

Last year I rented a house that was the size of a mobile home and it had 20+ holes so we could get something like that.

Thoughts?

(I know Lawnmowerdude and SSInc are too busy/cool to go so this is for the other guys)


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1665698 said:


> Just want to throw this out there....
> 
> A couple years ago there was some discussion about getting together one day this winter to go ice fishing. Are any of you interested in still doing that? We could rent a huge house on Mille Lacs and spend the day enjoying our favorite beverages, shooting the sh!t and maybe catch a fish or two along the way.
> 
> Last year I rented a house that was the size of a mobile home and it had 20+ holes so we could get something like that.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> (I know Lawnmowerdude and SSInc are too busy/cool to go so this is for the other guys)


after the week I had I'm in.


----------



## qualitycut

I would be in.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Darn it, I'm busy that weekend. Have fun though. 

You know we will get a major snowstorm the day you plan this.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1665708 said:


> Darn it, I'm busy that weekend. Have fun though.
> 
> You know we will get a major snowstorm the day you plan this.


^^^^ Reason why I don't commit to stuff. Salt runs, etc.


----------



## qualitycut

Any one still doing sod installs?


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1666080 said:


> Any one still doing sod installs?


No I spend my days in hockey rinks now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1666080 said:


> Any one still doing sod installs?


I still see sod being installed, if that helps?

Or are you looking for someone to do the actual job?

If so, we will be done with leaves about Wednesday, if you want to sub it out.

Trying to find work for my guys until it snows.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1666081 said:


> No I spend my days in hockey rinks now


Green, what level is your kid at. I seem to remember from last winter that our kids are about the same age.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1666094 said:


> Green, what level is your kid at. I seem to remember from last winter that our kids are about the same age.


First year mini mite. He just turned 5


----------



## qualitycut

Yea I was just curious I heard sod is still available but also was told by gertens last week they were done for the year


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1666095 said:


> First year mini mite. He just turned 5


Same here, 4 almost 5. Pretty entertaining watching the practices.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1666107 said:


> Yea I was just curious I heard sod is still available but also was told by gertens last week they were done for the year


Kliers nursery(Magnusen sod) I think still has it. Kliers is close to my house in s. mpls so I can drive by some time to check. They told me once that as long as they can cut it in the field they will have it available. It seems they just about go until the end of November every year.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1666108 said:


> Same here, 4 almost 5. Pretty entertaining watching the practices.


That is where I am now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Robinson's in Lino Lakes was cutting last week.

They have quality sod.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1666107 said:


> Yea I was just curious I heard sod is still available but also was told by gertens last week they were done for the year


I just saw a guy few a couple pallets from Magnuson Sod yesterday afternoon so I'm assuming its still availble there.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

NOAA & accu weather already throwing out the numbers for Thurs..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BOSS LAWN;1666233 said:


> NOAA & accu weather already throwing out the numbers for Thurs..


You sure you don't need to update your sites?

Everything I see says colder and drier air for later in the week.


----------



## BossPlow614

I can't even get a detailed forecast for my city on NWS, just shows Hennepin County's broad forecast when I search. They Must be having technical problems. I did just catch Ch 4 & 5's weather reports & both mentioned the chance for measurable snow thurs/fri.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1666251 said:


> You sure you don't need to update your sites?
> 
> Everything I see says colder and drier air for later in the week.


Accuweather just jumped to 3-6" for me Thursday night. The GFS has 1-2" max. Not sure what the Euro says but it must be more than the GFS if accuweather is at 3-6".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1666272 said:


> Accuweather just jumped to 3-6" for me Thursday night. The GFS has 1-2" max. Not sure what the Euro says but it must be more than the GFS if accuweather is at 3-6".


Cool wx gfs has a large blob coming through during the day Friday.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1666273 said:


> Cool wx gfs has a large blob coming through during the day Friday.


The problem is that the GFS has it being very light in the last run. While its showing snow it wouldn't amount to much. This could change 10 times in the next few days. I like that there are some chances at least for the long range. The temps should be right.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'd like a Friday snow much better than a Thursday night snow.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1666107 said:


> Yea I was just curious I heard sod is still available but also was told by gertens last week they were done for the year


Just installed 2,000 yards on Friday. Had to give magnusson sod a 2 day Leed time to make sure we got it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1666292 said:


> I'd like a Friday snow much better than a Thursday night snow.


I hope it starts at 4a.m. and ends at 8a.m. like every storm last year. 

Wild 1-0


----------



## Martinson9

LwnmwrMan22;1666292 said:


> I'd like a Friday snow much better than a Thursday night snow.


Right now I think we could comfortably finish fall cleanups by Friday. If snow is coming for Friday we'd find a way to be done Thursday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1666298 said:


> I hope it starts at 4a.m. and ends at 8a.m. like every storm last year.
> 
> Wild 1-0


I can handle that. My schools can sit til night then.

We SHOULD be done by Thursday, but on Friday my crew leader threatened another employee.

He's riding around in the leaf loader truck by himself this week.

Wanted him off this week, but got too many places to suck up piles yet.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1666298 said:


> I hope it starts at 4a.m. and ends at 8a.m. like every storm last year.
> 
> Wild 1-0


Crap forgot they where playing!


----------



## unit28

To correlate models ......
When do the GFS and ECMF update?
Different times I think.
GFS will be after midnight?
It'll be interesting in the AM 
Some snow developing by Wed pm ?........


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1666312 said:


> Crap forgot they where playing!


You're welcome.:waving:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Channel 9 fill in guy (not Mr. Giggles) said snow showers Wednesday night, Thursday night, Friday, with an inch here, an inch there by the time is all said and done.

He must be siding with the GFS as it stands now.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NWS hasn't hit the alarm yet either... something about all the moisture being cut off for the most part... guess we'll see


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So much for the snow.

AccuWeather doesn't even talk snow, everyone else says chances of flUrries.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1666466 said:


> So much for the snow.
> 
> AccuWeather doesn't even talk snow, everyone else says chances of flUrries.


The euro put all the snow in southern Iowa and points south.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1666492 said:


> The euro put all the snow in southern Iowa and points south.


Which website do you use to pull up your maps? The ones I use are just kind of.. meh...


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1666587 said:


> Which website do you use to pull up your maps? The ones I use are just kind of.. meh...


I go to about 15 different sites depending on what I'm looking for. I don't pay for any of them so getting access to the European model can be a bit tricky. I will try to put a list of the ones with the best pictures together for you when I get a chance.

On another note later this week might be worth keeping an eye on. The GFS is back on for a couple inches and the ECMWF is getting closer to the metro. It will probably change by tonight but for now it keeps things interesting.

EDIT: The NAM is on board now too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak is talking snow for us Wednesday into Thursday now as well. 

Mobile won't let me post the pick but he says moderate impact for the south half of MN.


----------



## qualitycut

Well with the temps close to 50 the next couple days going to need a good amount to stick I would think.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like we're back on again come Thursday night.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1666882 said:


> Looks like we're back on again come Thursday night.


Hey buddy, why don't you wait until the forecast discussion comes out before you start spouting off.

Now most of the snow seems to be SE again.

With 50 today and tomorrow, will 1.5" stick on the blacktop?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1666884 said:


> Hey buddy, why don't you wait until the forecast discussion comes out before you start spouting off.
> 
> Now most of the snow seems to be SE again.
> 
> With 50 today and tomorrow, will 1.5" stick on the blacktop?


Conversing with yourself again I see? 

Selfishly I hope not, I have pesticide recert on Friday. Anyone else?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1666926 said:


> Conversing with yourself again I see?
> 
> Selfishly I hope not, I have pesticide recert on Friday. Anyone else?


Yes, I have a hard time sleeping, then I am woken up after an hour or two of solid sleep, I can't go back to sleep for 5-6-7 hours.

End up talking to myself in the middle of the night to pass the time.


----------



## Longae29

LwnmwrMan22;1666884 said:


> Hey buddy, why don't you wait until the forecast discussion comes out before you start spouting off.
> 
> Now most of the snow seems to be SE again.
> 
> With 50 today and tomorrow, will 1.5" stick on the blacktop?


I monitor mn weather since it comes our way....this made me laugh out loud.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1666930 said:


> Yes, I have a hard time sleeping, then I am woken up after an hour or two of solid sleep, I can't go back to sleep for 5-6-7 hours.
> 
> End up talking to myself in the middle of the night to pass the time.


I'll keep that in mind when I'm up at night with the 6 week old!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1666884 said:


> With 50 today and tomorrow, will 1.5" stick on the blacktop?


I'm at 2.86 via accu.


----------



## ryde307

Well the panic of finishing clean ups and summer work is done. We will finish everything by tomorrow afternoon.
Real problem is the loader we bought grenaded the motor. It will be out for another week.
One of our 550s we use for a salt truck and to help plow if behind has a ford 6.0 that cannot be limped along anymore and goes in tomorrow for a pile of work. It will be out for a week
Our toolcat was fine, we washed it 2 days ago and now the brakes are sticking. There is some issue with not getting enough current to the brakes to release. Not sure how long that is down for as the dealer is not so great with service.
So we are missing a few key pieces of equipment for the snow.
We also have a couple property managers dragging there feet to give us a word on new properties this year.


----------



## ryde307

On another note does anyone have a good place to buy pallets of Mag Chloride? We got a new account that requires only Mag flake be used.


----------



## Camden

ryde307;1667006 said:


> On another note does anyone have a good place to buy pallets of Mag Chloride? We got a new account that requires only Mag flake be used.


Central Irrigation gave me great pricing on the bagged product that I picked up (it wasn't Mag) but it might be worth your while to give them a call.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1666995 said:


> I'm at 2.86 via accu.


They have me at 2.57... guess we'll see what tonight's model run does...


----------



## ryde307

2.66 and going until 6AM. Why can't we ever start with 2-3 inches that comes on friday from 6PM-10PM That's my ideal snowfall to start the season.
At least if this happens it's not 10+ yet.


----------



## SSS Inc.

2.86" on Accuweather.

Models are more like 2"


Wolves, Wild, Gophers, Snow..............Let's Go!wesport


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1667033 said:


> 2.66 and going until 6AM. Why can't we ever start with 2-3 inches that comes on friday from 6PM-10PM That's my ideal snowfall to start the season.
> At least if this happens it's not 10+ yet.


Agreed.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1667201 said:


> Agreed.......


Schaefer on 4 said done by midnight.

NWS says everything picking up speed.

We can only hope.


----------



## unit28

Blaine...
70% chance
2-3" Thu pm
.........
Extra winter links
http://marrella.aos.wisc.edu/~swetzel/winter/links.html


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone now ground temps? I don't see it sticking if we only get a couple inches. Personally I wouldn't mind waiting till after thanksgiving.


----------



## BossPlow614

Ground temps.

http://greencastonline.com/tools/SoilTempMaps.aspx


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My yard / driveway is as hard as a rock in the morning.

I would have liked to have seen much more sun today, even though it's WAY low in the sky.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1667225 said:


> Anyone now ground temps? I don't see it sticking if we only get a couple inches. Personally I wouldn't mind waiting till after thanksgiving.


I'll break out the temp gun tomorrow. I think this will stick if it happens. It will be fairly close to freezing on Thursday and temps dropping after noon. So it won't be one of those start as rain with upper 30's then dropping that we seem to have had several times over the past few years.


----------



## unit28

If wet bulb temps are -10c...it'll stick


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Only way it won't stick is if it takes 8 hours to snow an inch.5 and the wind is blowing 20 mph so it just blows away.


----------



## djagusch

Nws has a nice graph of soil temps for their location. For am and pm temps it varies a fair amount.


----------



## Drakeslayer

As much as I hate to do it, we will be pulling all skids tomorrow after work and putting them at their winter homes. I hope this for real.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1667006 said:


> On another note does anyone have a good place to buy pallets of Mag Chloride? We got a new account that requires only Mag flake be used.


John Deere Landscapes in White Bear Lake has it. You can usually beat Gary up over pricing too, especially if you're going to use a fair amount of it.

Did you get any of that work I sent your way?


----------



## andersman02

Anyone looking for work in Edina? Have a resi house. Blower or tool cat needs to be used.


----------



## banonea

say SSS or Lwmnwr, what dose it look like for the Rochester area, the local guys have no clue around here:angry:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1667399 said:


> say SSS or Lwmnwr, what dose it look like for the Rochester area, the local guys have no clue around here:angry:


Everything I see shows most of the snow over SE MN. "MOST" = how much?? Don't know.

Yesterday we were at 2-4", now about 1" +/-.

I'm torn. I could use until Friday to get all the leaf calls I keep getting, but it would be nice to have a 1.5" snowfall for the first run, even if it isn't the best of timing.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1667407 said:


> Everything I see shows most of the snow over SE MN. "MOST" = how much?? Don't know.
> 
> Yesterday we were at 2-4", now about 1" +/-.
> 
> I'm torn. I could use until Friday to get all the leaf calls I keep getting, but it would be nice to have a 1.5" snowfall for the first run, even if it isn't the best of timing.


Yeah and today and tomorrow we will get a million calls for people asking if we can get out to their place by tomorrow or friday. Its like, yeah sure I wasn't doing anything anyways so thank god you called haha

YardBros Outdoors
www.yardbros.com


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1667407 said:


> Everything I see shows most of the snow over SE MN. "MOST" = how much?? Don't know.
> 
> Yesterday we were at 2-4", now about 1" +/-.
> 
> I'm torn. I could use until Friday to get all the leaf calls I keep getting, but it would be nice to have a 1.5" snowfall for the first run, even if it isn't the best of timing.


I couldn't agree more... I have 30 more cleanups I could do that I told people "no promises", but it would be great to do a small scale response unlike the 16" storm we had first last year! It looks like the model spreads are getting further apart on their agreement of probability of precip and QPF... hard to say I guess...



skorum03;1667411 said:


> Yeah and today and tomorrow we will get a million calls for people asking if we can get out to their place by tomorrow or friday. Its like, yeah sure I wasn't doing anything anyways so thank god you called haha
> 
> YardBros Outdoors
> www.yardbros.com


I've already started getting them, like I said, no promises... amazing how many people get pissed off and say the price is way too much... I just tell them to keep on going to the next guy...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Don't put the plows on yet.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu is down to 0.97 for me. 

Both 4 and 5 on midday news said maybe and inch or two. 

Novak still talking 1-3" metro wide and south and east.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1667527 said:


> Accu is down to 0.97 for me.
> 
> Both 4 and 5 on midday news said maybe and inch or two.
> 
> Novak still talking 1-3" metro wide and south and east.


Dahl was just on 1500,saying coating to an inch.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1667411 said:


> Yeah and today and tomorrow we will get a million calls for people asking if we can get out to their place by tomorrow or friday. Its like, yeah sure I wasn't doing anything anyways so thank god you called haha
> 
> YardBros Outdoors
> www.yardbros.com


The best is when new people call and get mad when you can't get out there that day. Or when they ***** about the amount you qoute


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1667543 said:


> The best is when new people call and get mad when you can't get out there that day. Or when they ***** about the amount you qoute


And these are the same people that said 2 weeks ago when they were quoted by someone else that they would just do it themselves instead. And then the night before snow... they assume we have nothing else to do.

Makes me laugh.

YardBros Outdoors
www.yardbros.com


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This afternoon's forecast discussion says minor accumulations for the southern and eastern tier of counties.

They are on board with it ending before midnight too.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Looks like Belinda has her days mixed up... yesterday she down played it and now she calls for a couple inches... lay off the sauce Belinda...


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1667661 said:


> Looks like Belinda has her days mixed up... yesterday she down played it and now she calls for a couple inches... lay off the sauce Belinda...


You never know with these little storms. Belinda might be right in the end. I have my doubts though.

Little chart of the gfs and nam as well as nws forecated amounts for the airport.


----------



## djagusch

Well tomorrow 2 resi clean ups, touch up a hoa, then start a 12 acre cemetery. We need Friday to finish the cemetery. So my luck we will get enough snow to not be able to finish it Friday.

And all those calls asking for a clean up that I don't know? They are on a second list saying if we don't get snow we might try to start on them Monday.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1667673 said:


> You never know with these little storms. Belinda might be right in the end. I have my doubts though.
> 
> Little chart of the gfs and nam as well as nws forecated amounts for the airport.


Wow, now the NWS is the high one? Interesting


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1667673 said:


> You never know with these little storms. Belinda might be right in the end. I have my doubts though.
> 
> Little chart of the gfs and nam as well as nws forecated amounts for the airport.


So you're saying the graphs show 1/2" at the airport? Is that what you're trying to say?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1667684 said:


> So you're saying the graphs show 1/2" at the airport? Is that what you're trying to say?


Yes. The chart shows the last two runs of both nam and gfs so thats where the outdated part comes in(from 6 this morning). The noon runs are around 1/4" - 1/2". In an hour or so we can see the 6 p.m. runs. It doesn't look good. However I'm always nervous about these storms. Watching the tv they will always downplay these little events but until we see on radar tomorrow and its a miss I won't let my guard down. The TV people don't realize that a lousy 1.5" is all it takes for most of us to go to work so a slight shift in track or available precip is always a possibility meaning the models and TV may say 1/2" but it doesn't take much to make 1.5".


----------



## SSS Inc.

nws updated their weather story. Still have a swath of 1-2". I have this feeling that in the morning it will either be flurries or 2-3".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1667708 said:


> Yes. The chart shows the last two runs of both nam and gfs so thats where the outdated part comes in(from 6 this morning). The noon runs are around 1/4" - 1/2". In an hour or so we can see the 6 p.m. runs. It doesn't look good. However I'm always nervous about these storms. Watching the tv they will always downplay these little events but until we see on radar tomorrow and its a miss I won't let my guard down. The TV people don't realize that a lousy 1.5" is all it takes for most of us to go to work so a slight shift in track or available precip is always a possibility meaning the models and TV may say 1/2" but it doesn't take much to make 1.5".


I'm on the same page.

I don't listen as much as watch them show their maps. If I do listen, it's for the little bits, not total snowfalls.

One thing that bothers me about Ian on the 9, there are many times he says something completely different than what his map shows.

I like Schaeffer on the 4, usually he stays on what he feels instead of basically repeating the NWS word for word (Barlow/Belinda).

We got screwed today running after a cleanup on W. 7th in St. Paul. Got down there and there were minimal leaves, plus the sod had just been laid and wasn't rooted. Couldn't blow with the blowers, or run equipment on it.

Had I known that, I would have passed and we would have finished a large town home in Forest Lake. Now we have 2 hours left on the town home which is putting us behind tomorrow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1667715 said:


> I'm on the same page.
> 
> I don't listen as much as watch them show their maps. If I do listen, it's for the little bits, not total snowfalls.
> 
> One thing that bothers me about Ian on the 9, there are many times he says something completely different than what his map shows.
> 
> I like Schaeffer on the 4, usually he stays on what he feels instead of basically repeating the NWS word for word (Barlow/Belinda).
> 
> We got screwed today running after a cleanup on W. 7th in St. Paul. Got down there and there were minimal leaves, plus the sod had just been laid and wasn't rooted. Couldn't blow with the blowers, or run equipment on it.
> 
> Had I known that, I would have passed and we would have finished a large town home in Forest Lake. Now we have 2 hours left on the town home which is putting us behind tomorrow.


Definitely my preference, just show the map and move out of the way... these quick movers for sure keep my guard up...


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1667715 said:


> One thing that bothers me about Ian on the 9, there are many times he says something completely different than what his map shows.


You can always tell when Ian is a little nervous to put his hand over the metro. I always wonder if he's thinking "I just showed 1" but the map's going to say 3.8". :laughing: I trust his snow-o-meter more than what comes out of his mouth. Looking forward to the polar plunges!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1667737 said:


> You can always tell when Ian is a little nervous to put his hand over the metro. I always wonder if he's thinking "I just showed 1" but the map's going to say 3.8". :laughing: I trust his snow-o-meter more than what comes out of his mouth. Looking forward to the polar plunges!


NWS now at less than an inch for all the sites I check (not Rochester).


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1667761 said:


> NWS now at less than an inch for all the sites I check (not Rochester).


Everything seems to be flurries at this point. Can't wait until morning to ee if this holds true.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1667761 said:


> NWS now at less than an inch for all the sites I check (not Rochester).


I would like to see a inch or so on the ground, just enough to make people remember that it DOSE SNOW in November:realmad:

We just went and bid 4 more locations, got a real good feeling about 3 of them :yow!:

Going out with a new plow driver tonight to get him use to the truck, going to do some dry plowing. He has never plowed with a truck before but everyone has to learn sometime, just want to make sure he has the general idea before we get hit with a big storm......... Pray for me


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Schaffer just said on his weather tease that less than 24 hours ago, it looked very likely that everyone would need a shovel tomorrow.

Now it looks like the cities will be shut out entirely.

We will see what the whole forecast is in 10 minutes.

At 9:30, fill in weather guy on the 9 said "maybe" 1/2"?


----------



## qualitycut

How often does it snow in April?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Schaeffer said no flurries, it's all heading too far south.

Barlow says maybe a dusting, even SE of the metro.


----------



## wizardsr

Dave is saying a coating to an inch... 

I'd like to see some sidewalks and a salt run out of this one at least, certainly wouldn't argue with an easy plowable event to get the season started though. 

All my cleanups are done and the stakes are in, site plans on the new properties will be finished up tomorrow, then it can snow... payup


----------



## cbservicesllc

Shaffer looks like such a creeper with his movember stache...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I was like a kid on Christmas morning. Couldn't grab the phone fast enough this morning to check the weather.

Everything that I have, except for my WBL / Maplewood townhomes is void of any mention of accumulation, just down to 40%.

Even the Hazardous Weather Outlook from the NWS says southern MN might be hard pressed to get an inch of snow where they were supposed to get 2-3-4".

At least now I feel comfortable I can get my cleanups done. Yesterday I received a call to patch some holes at a local parking lot. Should be able to get that job done now as well.


----------



## ryde307

I was hoping for snow. It looks like we will be lucky to even get a salt run out of this one now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1667847 said:


> I was hoping for snow. It looks like we will be lucky to even get a salt run out of this one now.


Anyone know what the asphalt temps are at?


----------



## andersman02

SnowGuy73;1667857 said:


> Anyone know what the asphalt temps are at?


someone posted soil temps earlier being around 40 in metro


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

andersman02;1667894 said:


> someone posted soil temps earlier being around 40 in metro


Asphalt will be different than soil.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1667857 said:


> Anyone know what the asphalt temps are at?


34-47 this morning when we were out pre-treating roads. Don't ask why???


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1667968 said:


> 34-47 this morning when we were out pre-treating roads. Don't ask why???


Haha, no comment.

Thanks for the info, I was trying to figure if I should go get salt or just wait and see. xysport


----------



## skorum03

I'm glad there will be little to no snow. Thats all just extra income from more clean ups I can do over the weekend and next week for a bit.

YardBros Outdoors
www.yardbros.com


----------



## SSS Inc.

38 in shakopee on asphalt.


----------



## BossPlow614

City of Champlin is pretreating some roads/intersections.


----------



## qualitycut

Snowing in igh


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1668021 said:


> Snowing in igh


Same in Wyoming.


----------



## qualitycut

Only sticking to everything but the driveway


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Nothing here sticking.


----------



## qualitycut

Not even the lawn?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1668043 said:


> Not even the lawn?


Bare dirt, leaves, rooftops have slightly changed to white.

At this point we can easily continue cleanups tomorrow.

About 18 flakes per hour falling right now.


----------



## qualitycut

Kstp has coating to an inch tomorrow night


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1668045 said:


> Bare dirt, leaves, rooftops have slightly changed to white.
> 
> At this point we can easily continue cleanups tomorrow.
> 
> About 18 flakes per hour falling right now.


Same thing here in Maple Grove


----------



## BossPlow614

Take a look at radar guys, there is more on the way, hopefully it stays together & drops an inch.


----------



## Camden

It's snowing on radar where I'm at. Not a flake to be seen though.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Look at Base Reflectivity through the NWS... that's what's actually hitting the ground


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS doesn't even have "less than half inch" for me anymore.


----------



## unit28

Can we expect gas prices increase overnight?
Looks like open roads for The big day next week.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1668116 said:


> Can we expect gas prices increase overnight?
> Looks like open roads for The big day next week.


If the price is going up then I gambled correctly by filling our tanks in the yard. If it doesn't snow I'll have 1,500 gallons sitting all winter. :realmad:

Very slippery in s. mpls. Also, I was at Target and the sidewalks out front were really slick. Road starting to turn white as well.


----------



## SSS Inc.

On another note, if any of you guys need a whole bunch of free "clean" fill let me know. I have about 6-700 yards of screened material from the sweeping part of our business. Pretty nice stuff actually and its free. Let me know.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1668149 said:


> On another note, if any of you guys need a whole bunch of free "clean" fill let me know. I have about 6-700 yards of screened material from the sweeping part of our business. Pretty nice stuff actually and its free. Let me know.


I was looking for fill earlier this summer before I put up the horse fences. I suppose you want it gone now?? I would have taken it all this summer


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1668162 said:


> I was looking for fill earlier this summer before I put up the horse fences. I suppose you want it gone now?? I would have taken it all this summer


My plan is that it will be there until next summer so if you need some let me know. I don't really plan on having it out of the yard this winter. I just finished running it through the screening machine so I thought I would throw it out there.

It all was ran through this machine so its clean.


----------



## qualitycut

Getting slick out


----------



## Ranger620

Sss. I assume thats picked up only??? How far from corcoran are you. I no you said mpls before.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1668183 said:


> Sss. I assume thats picked up only??? How far from corcoran are you. I no you said mpls before.


We are in Shakopee. I live in Mpls. We'd rather it be picked up but we would deliver if it was really close by.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Roads are getting a little slick.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1668189 said:


> We are in Shakopee. I live in Mpls. We'd rather it be picked up but we would deliver if it was really close by.


The biggest truck I have is 550's so probably wouldn't work as I would spend to much in fuel. About 60+ miles round trip.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1668146 said:


> If the price is going up then I gambled correctly by filling our tanks in the yard. If it doesn't snow I'll have 1,500 gallons sitting all winter. :realmad:
> 
> Very slippery in s. mpls. Also, I was at Target and the sidewalks out front were really slick. Road starting to turn white as well.


Now I know where to get some good fuel from.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1668237 said:


> Now I know where to get some good fuel from.


If prices sky rocket I'll sell it at a discounted rate.payup


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone have anything to worry about as far as snow on sidewalks?

I'll have to go salt some sidewalks, just wondering if I need to being some backpack blowers or shovels with me?

I don't even have anything on the grass at my house.


----------



## olsonbro

Virtually no accumulation in vadnais heights. Just enough to cover my deck, but isn't covering concrete drive. I don't think shovels are going to be necessary, but salt sure will be.


----------



## SnowClear

Noticed a few folks asking what ground temps are so I thought I'd share this link with everyone. It is the state Road Weather Information System site which has surface, sub surface, air, and conditions for each location. This doesn't replace a handheld infrared sensor onsite, but it sure helps with planning.

Enjoy checking for ice from your arm chair.Thumbs Up

http://rwis.dot.state.mn.us/scanweb...lish&Groupid=12&DisplayClass=Java&SenType=All


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1668248 said:


> Anyone have anything to worry about as far as snow on sidewalks?
> 
> I'll have to go salt some sidewalks, just wondering if I need to being some backpack blowers or shovels with me?
> 
> I don't even have anything on the grass at my house.


Most everything blew right off the concrete and asphalt down here... Looks like I won't even get out to salt tonight...


----------



## andersman02

driveway in burnsville is white, snow sticking on streets. Maybe 1/10" on them


----------



## SSS Inc.

Everything is white here. Its plenty cold because even where cars have driven on my street are still snow covered. Not much but covered nonetheless.


----------



## Drakeslayer

My asphalt driveway that faces east was glare ice at 5 pm when I got home. 
I am in chaska. No white stuff.


----------



## Ranger620

Checked a few places. Plymouth had a slippery spot here and there (494 & 9) Rogers was dry


----------



## BossPlow614

Is anyone in the NW metro salting tonight?


----------



## cbservicesllc

EmJayDub;1668351 said:


> Is anyone in the NW metro salting tonight?


Checked my stuff in Maple Grove... all dry


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Heading down to check WBL / downtown St. Paul. Will post if there is any ice in about 30-40 minutes.

If no post, there's no ice.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

WBL, icy spots on sidewalks and asphalt both. Spreading salt here.

Will make it down to W.7th in about 30 minutes.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

West 7th was more snow than ice. Did salt a large icy patch in front of the doors where they are converting the old Schmidt brewery into apartments / condos.

Was stopped by two security guards and the St. Paul police while here for 1/2 hour. Don't try to steal copper from here.


----------



## andersman02

once tiny area of icyness on sidewalks in bloomington


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1668366 said:


> West 7th was more snow than ice. Did salt a large icy patch in front of the doors where they are converting the old Schmidt brewery into apartments / condos.
> 
> Was stopped by two security guards and the St. Paul police while here for 1/2 hour. Don't try to steal copper from here.


I try to not take it from anywhere.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1668366 said:


> West 7th was more snow than ice. Did salt a large icy patch in front of the doors where they are converting the old Schmidt brewery into apartments / condos.
> 
> Was stopped by two security guards and the St. Paul police while here for 1/2 hour. Don't try to steal copper from here.


Thought you were staying closer to your location this winter?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1668462 said:


> Thought you were staying closer to your location this winter?


Instead of running from Forest Lake to **** Rapids down to Downtown Minneapolis back over to WBL, I'm just running up and down 35E.

We already have a townhomes in WBL and Maplewood, this is only 5 miles +/- from those spots.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1668366 said:


> West 7th was more snow than ice. Did salt a large icy patch in front of the doors where they are converting the old Schmidt brewery into apartments / condos.
> 
> Was stopped by two security guards and the St. Paul police while here for 1/2 hour. Don't try to steal copper from here.


My brother in law has been working on that building for several months. He has seen some cool stuff early on in the process before it was cleaned out. I'll ask him how the ice was today


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1668476 said:


> My brother in law has been working on that building for several months. He has seen some cool stuff early on in the process before it was cleaned out. I'll ask him how the ice was today


A couple of weeks ago I was talking to some of the construction guys while walking the property.

They said the same thing, that it's both amazing and concerning at the same time. They need to move a wall, or open up and area, but have really no idea what they will find when they do it.

The codes were obviously nothing like they are now, and make them wonder how it would stand at times.

Should be a cool place once it's opened.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowClear;1668256 said:


> Noticed a few folks asking what ground temps are so I thought I'd share this link with everyone. It is the state Road Weather Information System site which has surface, sub surface, air, and conditions for each location. This doesn't replace a handheld infrared sensor onsite, but it sure helps with planning.
> 
> Enjoy checking for ice from your arm chair.Thumbs Up
> 
> http://rwis.dot.state.mn.us/scanweb...lish&Groupid=12&DisplayClass=Java&SenType=All


Thanks for sharing this. Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

So inver grove was just out with the utv sweeping the "snow" of some of the walks


----------



## SSS Inc.

Wow, in my travels today I noticed some of you guys laid a boat load of salt last night.  Some of the lots in Shakopee and Bloomington had what looked like a half inch of snow but it was Salt. I guess someone made money last night.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1668687 said:


> Wow, in my travels today I noticed some of you guys laid a boat load of salt last night.  Some of the lots in Shakopee and Bloomington had what looked like a half inch of snow but it was Salt. I guess someone made money last night.


 You should have seen the streets in Spring Park. All you could see is white.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1668697 said:


> You should have seen the streets in Spring Park. All you could see is white.


Well you know that government overtime budget is going to reset soon!


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1668709 said:


> Well you know that government overtime budget is going to reset soon!


The streets there are done by a private contractor.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1668709 said:


> Well you know that government overtime budget is going to reset soon!


Minneapolis was out as well. In about a month they'll tell us we are running way over budget on snow and ice services.


----------



## ryde307

We ran some salt last night. It really sticks out when its black pavement. Any extra we put down we consider a pretreat for the next event.


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1668732 said:


> We ran some salt last night. It really sticks out when its black pavement. Any extra we put down we consider a pretreat for the next event.


I agree, it does stick out. A few I saw today were over the top though. I figured a couple rookie or rusty operators were out last night.


----------



## wizardsr

Seen some of that around Crystal and New Hope today too. We didn't end up salting anything as what little snow we had evaporated pretty quickly and never slicked up, but some guys are really eager to get something on November's bills apparently. Believe me, customers take notice...


----------



## qualitycut

I pulled into a lot today and looked like someone broke every car window out in the lot


----------



## banonea

wizardsr;1668768 said:


> Seen some of that around Crystal and New Hope today too. We didn't end up salting anything as what little snow we had evaporated pretty quickly and never slicked up, but some guys are really eager to get something on November's bills apparently. Believe me, customers take notice...


I went I out and put some sand down and I will say I was a little rusty with the flow. Every one that we did has it figured with their monthly price so its all good.


----------



## CityGuy

Just remember sometimes it's those darn PD that are calling in "a" slippery spot and once word gets out to the other PD's they appear all over the city magically.


----------



## unit28

Oh boy:.......


----------



## BossPlow614

What makes you say that?


----------



## OC&D

Well he can't see snow for today! I'm dumb enough to be deer hunting and all I've got is sun, frigid temps, and insane wind.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1669429 said:


> Oh boy:.......


That's not a preview for Saturday is it?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1669511 said:


> That's not a preview for Saturday is it?


That's what I'm thinking.


----------



## BossPlow614

Novak Weather did mention a chance for next weekend. 
Nws has a chance for a little bit of snow & freezing drizzle tonight.


----------



## Green Grass

EmJayDub;1669520 said:


> Novak Weather did mention a chance for next weekend.
> Nws has a chance for a little bit of snow & freezing drizzle tonight.


Great that just means no sleep and a bunch of fire calls for car accidents.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

EmJayDub;1669520 said:


> Novak Weather did mention a chance for next weekend.
> Nws has a chance for a little bit of snow & freezing drizzle tonight.


No accumulation per NWS.

FWIW, I think Novak is no good.

He pumps up snow more than Drama Dahl.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Unit: What are you oh boying?? Next Saturday looks like a 1/4" right now. I think he's messing with all of us.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1669581 said:


> No accumulation per NWS.
> 
> FWIW, I think Novak is no good.
> 
> He pumps up snow more than Drama Dahl.


I asked last year who he was. Found his Facebook account on my own and he doesn't seem to do more than show what the NAM and GFS are showing. We all can do that ourselves. Maybe his pay services are different.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1669588 said:


> I asked last year who he was. Found his Facebook account on my own and he doesn't seem to do more than show what the NAM and GFS are showing. We all can do that ourselves. Maybe his pay services are different.


I track him on FB, but just like all the other weather terrorists I take it with a grain of salt... I look at that Iowa meteogram daily (I think you or Unit originally put it on here) and try to find other maps around as potential events get closer...


----------



## unit28

Looking at radar now.....
Phantom line moving this way.
Hope we get nothing and it dissipates

http://www.wunderground.com/wunderm...=0&ads=0&ib=1&dd=0&tfk=0&ski=0&stormreports=0


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It'll be 14 flakes or drips of drizzle.


----------



## unit28

Yeah...
Hope I don't have frzdr at 330am
On the way to Rogers


----------



## unit28

wtfrank...
This and now Tuesday qwnt from a xhace of flurries
to snow showers


----------



## BossPlow614

So how many others were surprised that it rained last night & froze even after NWS posted last night on fbook that the chances of that happening diminished?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Only north metro has ice.

So probably not many.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1670112 said:


> Only north metro has ice.
> 
> So probably not many.


Nothing happened on my end of town. My ice rink could use some help though.


----------



## Buff89

Hopefully the wild can get win tonight!


----------



## BossPlow614

Had a girl back into my truck today at the jobsite we were working at, crushed in the driver's side door& rocker panel and I can't even open it. Definitely sucks having to climb over the center counsel until I get it fixed!


----------



## Camden

Buff89;1670393 said:


> Hopefully the wild can get win tonight!


It's not looking good. Just like last year, they can't handle physical teams.

(Welcome to the thread BTW)


----------



## BOSS LAWN

EmJayDub;1670399 said:


> Had a girl back into my truck today at the jobsite we were working at, crushed in the driver's side door& rocker panel and I can't even open it. Definitely sucks having to climb over the center counsel until I get it fixed!


That sucks man :crying: I didn't see anything the four or five times I saw you today


----------



## cbservicesllc

Finishing up a nice size drainage job tomorrow then back to a few cleanups Wednesday... calls are still coming in, who the heck are these people? 

In other news, just lost my 8th employee of the year tonight via text message... what the heck is with kids these days? I'm not that old, but I always used to give 2 weeks notice. Plus everyone wants to make as much money as possible for doing as little as possible... wish I could do that, but I have a family to support...


----------



## Buff89

Camden;1670426 said:


> It's not looking good. Just like last year, they can't handle physical team
> 
> (Welcome to the thread BTW)


Hey thanks. Maybe something will change here in the 3rd but its not looking good.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have 7-8 cleanups left, but the guys are dragging so bad, 2 no shows today, complaints about them working in the cold, I'm packing it in after tomorrow. 

We've been working the last 10 days doing extra work so I can keep my guys receiving a paycheck, but I'm tired of the *****ing.

I might go back out myself next week and do the rest if it doesn't snow beforehand.


----------



## qualitycut

Looks like the next chance of snow is Monday according to accuweather. Any predictions Sss unit


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1670678 said:


> Looks like the next chance of snow is Monday according to accuweather. Any predictions Sss unit


NWS says in the forecast discussion that they make mention of "precip" for the mere fact that weather patterns are supposed to change, which usually brings us something.

Then they said it's so far out, don't listen to what they say, more or less. Other than that, looks like most of us will get our wish and be able to spend Thanksgiving with the family not concerned about or be tired from snow work.

Happy Thanksgiving to you all. We are heading to Chippewa Falls WI tomorrow after a couple of firewood runs in the morning. Safe travels!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1670678 said:


> Looks like the next chance of snow is Monday according to accuweather. Any predictions Sss unit


It might be too warm. Available moisture keeps shifting around the midwest so not sure what will happen. It looks like some very cold air will be coming in after Monday an potentially some snow depending on where the track sets up. At least there's some chance of something happening. I just hope it doesn't get too warm this weekend. I'm making ice like crazy today in the backyard and don't want to watch it all melt.:realmad:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dahl says measurable snow for Monday night into Tuesday.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1670884 said:


> Dahl says measurable snow for Monday night into Tuesday.


Belinda just said 37 on Monday, 38 on Tuesday with rain/snow showers. I'm hoping that changes in the next few days which could easily happen. I don't want to watch it rain then have to wait for it to changeover to snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1670898 said:


> Belinda just said 37 on Monday, 38 on Tuesday with rain/snow showers. I'm hoping that changes in the next few days which could easily happen. I don't want to watch it rain then have to wait for it to changeover to snow.


I'm hoping for 40,too!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1670928 said:


> I'm hoping for 40,too!!


Hey now, I want 20* and snow. :crying: Trying to build an icerink here.Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Welcome to Thanksgiving.

This morning NWS says about 1/2" of snow tonight, The Hammer on 5 says about an inch, and Mahler on 9 doesn't even mention flurries.


----------



## qualitycut

The weather story shows up to an inch but its all north and east of the cities. Looked like your right on the bubble.


----------



## djagusch

Cumberland wi had 3"s yesterday. So snow isn't too far away.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I think most of us won't even see a flake. I have my doubt you will see anything either Lwnmwrman.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hauling a large load of wood to the south side of IGH.

There are a handful of cars that pass me COMPLETELY covered in snow and ice with MN plates.

Someone's getting snow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1671488 said:


> Hauling a large load of wood to the south side of IGH.
> 
> There are a handful of cars that pass me COMPLETELY covered in snow and ice with MN plates.
> 
> Someone's getting snow.


It looks like snow up by Hinckley maybe.

EDIT: The last few model runs have been trending colder than originally thought for Sun - Tuesday. Keep an eye on it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

For you guys with kids that like to skate try open skating at Mariucci Arena. Just got back from there with my kids and its a pretty fun place to skate. Also, for old school hockey fans I ran into Frank Mazzocco the former Gopher and North Stars Tv guy on our way out. Its only $2 per kid.

http://www.gophersports.com/facilities/mariucci-skating.html


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1671488 said:


> Hauling a large load of wood to the south side of IGH.
> 
> There are a handful of cars that pass me COMPLETELY covered in snow and ice with MN plates.
> 
> Someone's getting snow.


Swing by and drop some in my garage


----------



## SSS Inc.

It may be a bit premature but I'll say it again, keep an eye on next week. 

Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1671498 said:


> For you guys with kids that like to skate try open skating at Mariucci Arena. Just got back from there with my kids and its a pretty fun place to skate. Also, for old school hockey fans I ran into Frank Mazzocco the former Gopher and North Stars Tv guy on our way out. Its only $2 per kid.
> 
> http://www.gophersports.com/facilities/mariucci-skating.html


Thanks for the info! You have your rink up and running yet?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1671713 said:


> It may be a bit premature but I'll say it again, keep an eye on next week.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving.


Mr. Giggles on 9 went warmer, with a rain snow mix at 9:30 tonight.

Waiting for the 4 forecast, then heading to bed.

Got 3/4 cord of wood I have to split in the morning and load up before I head to Chippewa falls for dinner at 2.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1671714 said:


> Thanks for the info! You have your rink up and running yet?


Its up but not running. The last two days I have made a ton of ice but not quite ready yet. I don't buy the kits where you fill it up like a swimming pool so it takes a bit longer. I'm hoping early next week we will be skating.

The Marriucci thing is a lot of fun. Doesn't cost much, not many people(20 maybe), very easy to do. Hoping to go back soon. Its a hidden gem as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1671715 said:


> Mr. Giggles on 9 went warmer, with a rain snow mix at 9:30 tonight.
> 
> Waiting for the 4 forecast, then heading to bed.
> 
> Got 3/4 cord of wood I have to split in the morning and load up before I head to Chippewa falls for dinner at 2.


That's funny because everything is trending cooler. The Euro is showing a foot of snow next week. We'll see what happens if anything.


----------



## millsaps118

John Dee mentioned this in his 10 day outlook, he has us in the 1"-4" band.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Happy Thanksgiving everyone, looks like things are brewing for the end of next week!


----------



## mn-bob

Happy Thanksgiving too you


----------



## cbservicesllc

Everyone still in Thanksgiving comas or what???


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1672471 said:


> Everyone still in Thanksgiving comas or what???


No doing F N clean ups.


----------



## skorum03

Green Grass;1672472 said:


> No doing F N clean ups.


Hear that. I'm finishing up the last of mine tomorrow. All of my equipment is worn out or broken by now. I keep getting calls so I keep going, but as of now I'm done taking on jobs.

YardBros Outdoors
www.yardbros.com


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just got Back from WI.

Looks like enough snow next week to keep me from doing cleanups, but not enough to plow. Maybe 1/2" every day for the week?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1672562 said:


> Just got Back from WI.
> 
> Looks like enough snow next week to keep me from doing cleanups, but not enough to plow. Maybe 1/2" every day for the week?


I wouldn't bet on anything yet. I have never seen so many changes with every model run. I could go for a good 3" storm before the cold sets in later in the week.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1672574 said:


> I wouldn't bet on anything yet. I have never seen so many changes with every model run. I could go for a good 3" storm before the cold sets in later in the week.


Wednesday day, I'm with you. Another Sunday night/early Monday, not to start the season.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1672574 said:


> I wouldn't bet on anything yet. I have never seen so many changes with every model run. I could go for a good 3" storm before the cold sets in later in the week.


That's what it seems like... a 180 every 6 hours


----------



## unit28

I'm guessing farmer and camdon
won't be disappointed by Thursday morning 
PR'S look to be over .5 if it tracks that way.

IF the shortwave ejects NE and turns into a cutoff CO LOW
we could be bombed. If I look a little more at datasets I see it split,
PR'S. Seem to be low as .12.

So not really looking for much here ....till the next week.
When temps fall out and ratios really pop.


----------



## TKLAWN

Looks like snow Monday thru Wednesday. NWS has 1-2in Monday night for me already.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1672786 said:


> Looks like snow Monday thru Wednesday. NWS has 1-2in Monday night for me already.


If you read the forecast discussion, they're not confident in the snow totals.

Read Paul Douglas and he calls it all a rain snow mix.

If anything, I need to clear a spot in the shed and go get a pallet of salt.

Right now it looks like about 3-4" total, but 3-4 days to get the 3-4", other than maybe a SLIGHTLY heavier burst Monday evening / overnight.

However, however, yesterday, that was the forecast for Sunday night into Monday morning.


----------



## qualitycut

Temps Monday- Wednesday are going to be 31-40 with 31 as the low according to the weather story.


----------



## andersman02

Anyone know of any christmas tree farms near the south metro, like to get one before thiw crap coats the ground


----------



## qualitycut

andersman02;1672845 said:


> Anyone know of any christmas tree farms near the south metro, like to get one before thiw crap coats the ground


I was just looking for one today. Hastings has one h& z tree farm.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1672857 said:


> I was just looking for one today. Hastings has one h& z tree farm.


Target has 'permanent' trees 50% off today. Guess where the wife is taking me after this morning's firewood run??


----------



## Camden

unit28;1672755 said:


> I'm guessing farmer and camdon
> won't be disappointed by Thursday morning


You're singing my song!!

All the weather sites have us getting some precip tomorrow night as well. Any idea what to expect?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1672867 said:


> You're singing my song!!
> 
> All the weather sites have us getting some precip tomorrow night as well. Any idea what to expect?


NWS had you guys in the best chance for 1" tomorrow night.

That's right. 1".


----------



## unit28

WITH LIKELY POPS *IN THE BRAINERD LAKES REGION. *THE CHANCE OF SNOW
WILL LIKELY DECREASE A BIT ON TUESDAY...BEFORE INCREASING ONCE AGAIN
TUESDAY NIGHT THROUGH WEDNESDAY NIGHT. THE MODELS CONTINUE TO HAVE A
REAL TOUGH TIME WITH THE EVOLUTION OF THIS WEEKS LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM
BUT GENERAL CONSENSUS IS THAT THE GFS IS A SIGNIFICANT OUTLIER AND
HAVE TRENDED OUR FORECAST IN FAVOR OF THE ECMWF/GEM/UK WITH LOW
PRESSURE REACHING WEST CENTRAL MINNESOTA BY 12Z WEDNESDAY. WITH SUCH
DISAGREEMENT IN TERMS OF QPF...HAVING A HARD TIME PUTTING CONFIDENCE
IN SNOWFALL AMOUNTS AT THIS POINT...BUT DUE TO THE PROLONGED NATURE
OF THE SNOW THIS WEEK..*.BELIEVE SEVERAL INCHES WILL BE POSSIBLE FOR
THE DURATION OF THE EVENT*. THE LOW IS EXPECTED TO STRENGTHEN AND
REACH NORTHERN LAKE SUPERIOR BY 12Z THURSDAY

...also talking extreme brutal wind chils and high gusting winds Thursday.....


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1672873 said:


> NWS had you guys in the best chance for 1" tomorrow night.
> 
> That's right. 1".


1" is all I need to hit every one of my commercial accounts (minus cell towers).


----------



## ryde307

Just to refresh. Where is everyone located again? When talking about forecasts or whats actually coming down it's nice to know approx area people are in.
I know approx where Lwnmwr, quality, jcontracting, tklawn, and sss are. How about others?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1672931 said:


> Just to refresh. Where is everyone located again? When talking about forecasts or whats actually coming down it's nice to know approx area people are in.
> I know approx where Lwnmwr, quality, jcontracting, tklawn, and sss are. How about others?


Camden is somewhere around Little Falls / Alex area.

Unit is around Cambridge area.

That forecast discussion that unit posted was from Duluth I believe.

Other than banonea being from Rochester, just about everyone else is from the west/north metro.

Djagusch is up around my area.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak is drawing circles again. Saying a major winter storm for early next week....


----------



## skorum03

I'm in the east metro. Hudson, WI

YardBros Outdoors
www.yardbros.com


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I'm from Owatonna area. I thought someone was from makato area? Maybe I'm wrong


----------



## banonea

ryde307;1672931 said:


> Just to refresh. Where is everyone located again? When talking about forecasts or whats actually coming down it's nice to know approx area people are in.
> I know approx where Lwnmwr, quality, jcontracting, tklawn, and sss are. How about others?


I am in Rochester, and the weatherman here sucks a$$ so I will take ALL the help I can get.........Thank you in advanceThumbs Up


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1672932 said:


> Camden is somewhere around Little Falls / Alex area.
> 
> Unit is around Cambridge area.
> 
> That forecast discussion that unit posted was from Duluth I believe.
> 
> Other than banonea being from Rochester, just about everyone else is from the west/north metro.
> 
> Djagusch is up around my area.


makes it sound like I am out in Hickville.....:laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1672978 said:


> makes it sound like I am out in Hickville.....:laughing:


Well???? It IS Rochester.


----------



## Buff89

In wyoming


----------



## ringahding1

Stillwater....I will take any precip--->>>Just glad to be done with clean ups! xysport


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1672979 said:


> Well???? It IS Rochester.


sad part is most of this town doesn't know how to drive in the snow because there isn't snow ware they are from.....


----------



## andersman02

Live in Burnsville, office in Bloomington


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS dropping totals and %'s.


----------



## 60Grit

http://www.businessweek.com/article...e-will-fight-slippery-roads-with-cheese-brine


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1673051 said:


> NWS dropping totals and %'s.


They should just leave everything alone until monday morning. Mid-day gfs is back at 3" or so on Monday night. I'm sure it will be at 0" later tonight but at least for now its headed in the right direction. payup Earlier today they wrote how all over the place the models were.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1673139 said:


> They should just leave everything alone until monday morning. Mid-day gfs is back at 3" or so on Monday night. I'm sure it will be at 0" later tonight but at least for now its headed in the right direction. payup Earlier today they wrote how all over the place the models were.


I think a lot of the daily forecast is just typed out by whichever model they think they need to go with.

Tomorrow morning I will be at 2-4" (was at 1-3", now 1-2").

I will then start fretting more, then Monday I'll just watch everything disappear.


----------



## qualitycut

I was at 1-2 now less than half inch


----------



## Deershack

E.side of St.Paul


----------



## SSS Inc.

Lee,

Have you bought a plow truck yet?


----------



## Deershack

Not yet. Tore my rotator cuff twice this year and had surgery twice. Just getting some movement back in it. Start PT on Monday. Don't know what I will be able to do this winter.


----------



## Deershack

Tried putting up the outdoor Christmas lights today. What usually takes me an hour, took almost the whole day and that was only getting some of them up.

Anyone else having trouble on the site? The whole top of the page where the logo's are is all what I call machine language, it sometime extends almost to half the page, the spell check does not work9 get a message "page not found" and so on


----------



## SSS Inc.

Deershack;1673199 said:


> Not yet. Tore my rotator cuff twice this year and had surgery twice. Just getting some movement back in it. Start PT on Monday. Don't know what I will be able to do this winter.


Sorry to hear that. Take it easy this winter and listen to the doctor.Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

Do any of you think its possible to do and grading right now?


----------



## BossPlow614

Not a chance. We just wrapped up a project today involving many things plus that and the lawn area is rock solid plus all black dirt is frozen. We will do the final grade, sod, & plantings first thing in the spring.


----------



## cbservicesllc

We did a drainage project early this week and the lawn was pretty hard. Luckily we laid boards down the week before where we were going to be excavating. Anything that laid out overnight got frozen.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doesn't look like a lot of snow coming up, but it does look like 3 days worth.

For me I have 1-2 Monday night, 1-3 Tuesday night, then I would imagine there is cleanup to do Wednesday night.

Oh goodie.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I suppose the saving grace so it's not QUITE so stressful is that it should be snowing pretty much the whole time. It won't be 3-5" of snow from 2 am to 6 am, then clear blue skies so at 8 am everyone is wondering why the property isn't plowed yet.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I don't have any amounts yet down here. Yesterday for a couple hours of said up to an inch. But nothing since. Just have to wait and see I guess


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1673345 said:


> I don't have any amounts yet down here. Yesterday for a couple hours of said up to an inch. But nothing since. Just have to wait and see I guess


By the hourly weather graph on NWS, I have just over 5" from midnight tonight all the way until midnight Wed night. Anything from .3" to 1.1" in any given 6 hour period, with a little rain mixed in.


----------



## qualitycut

They have me at less than .5 , less than 1, less than 1 then 1-3. By this afternoon it will probably be nothing again.


----------



## andersman02

Menards has stakes if any one needs extras. Buy one at 150 get one free


----------



## BossPlow614

Are there any salt suppliers open on Sundays?


----------



## Green Grass

EmJayDub;1673383 said:


> Are there any salt suppliers open on Sundays?


Bag or bulk?


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1673371 said:


> They have me at less than .5 , less than 1, less than 1 then 1-3. By this afternoon it will probably be nothing again.


Same here... there's still so much disagreement in the model runs I'm sure it will keep changing. The other factor is the temps, how much will burn up during the day with temps in the upper 30's... only time will tell I guess


----------



## BossPlow614

Green Grass;1673385 said:


> Bag or bulk?


Bag

...........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NSI will open tomorrow at 7 am.

I'm sure there will be a line starting at 5.


----------



## qualitycut

Meanrds usually has 80lb bags for 5-6 dollars home depot had them on sale also


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1673395 said:


> NSI will open tomorrow at 7 am.
> 
> I'm sure there will be a line starting at 5.


:laughing:

Isn't there always!


----------



## ryde307

EmJayDub;1673390 said:


> Bag
> 
> ...........


If you run into a bind we have pallets at our shop in Hopkins


----------



## BossPlow614

Okay thanks. Ill let you know. I'm going to pick up a pallet tomorrow but I'm worried about what we'll get tonight for accumulation.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Mr. Giggles (Frazier, meteorologist, not coach) on Fox 9 says all snow to the north. Minimal accumulations for the metro.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dahl just showed 1.5" by Tuesday 5:30 pm.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1673583 said:


> Mr. Giggles (Frazier, meteorologist, not coach) on Fox 9 says all snow to the north. Minimal accumulations for the metro.


Then it looks like we're in for a cold 1/2" of rain over the next couple days.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I can see where warm air aloft melts down the snow before it hits the ground.

We've had many storms like this where the "warm tongue" protrudes in and creates drizzle for most of the duration.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1673624 said:


> I can see where warm air aloft melts down the snow before it hits the ground.
> 
> We've had many storms like this where the "warm tongue" protrudes in and creates drizzle for most of the duration.


What I hate is freezing rain before snow then having 150 drives to do plus all the lots. But at least they get treated. I myself am not expecting much but you guys in the north metro will probably get some snow


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1673624 said:


> I can see where warm air aloft melts down the snow before it hits the ground.
> 
> We've had many storms like this where the "warm tongue" protrudes in and creates drizzle for most of the duration.


I think the best shot will be Tuesday night. I don't see much happening until then.


----------



## qualitycut

Well the lows are like 30 with highs near 40


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1673632 said:


> I think the best shot will be Tuesday night. I don't see much happening until then.


Up here on the north side, we've dropped from 1-3 for tomorrow night to around an inch, and even in the last 3 hours have dropped from around an inch tomorrow during the day to less than an inch.

HOWEVER, the hourly still puts me at almost 2" by Tuesday morning, sooooo....

But now we have a 1-2" for Tuesday, Tuesday night and again on Wednesday now, when we didn't have anything for Wednesday, AND we have snow going into Thursday now.

Almost like the whole thing has shifted one day later.

As for the air temps, they won't mean alot. Ground is frozen solid.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1673654 said:


> As for the air temps, they won't mean alot. Ground is frozen solid.


Tried pounding some Christmas stuff in the ground today with little success. Pretty cold surface temps even in the city.


----------



## qualitycut

Well if its 40 out wouldn't it be raining?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1673677 said:


> Well if its 40 out wouldn't it be raining?


Yes. But then we come into a situation like Christmas from 4-5-6 years ago.

THAT sucked.


----------



## skorum03

I'd be ok with no snow here in the east metro until tuesday night. Have two clean ups left, both happening tomorrow.

YardBros Outdoors
www.yardbros.com


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1673677 said:


> Well if its 40 out wouldn't it be raining?


Not necessarily. Depends on the temps aloft but I would have to guess that it would be all liquid once it reaches the ground. I'm no meteorologist though.


----------



## SSS Inc.

With the temps falling Tuesday night through the Wednesday I suppose it could get real ugly around here. :crying: My ice rink ought to come out of this just fine though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I tried to go back and find the threads on that Christmas storm when it rained and then froze solid, but it's not in this thread, and it seems like the old "Upper Midwest" thread has been deleted.


----------



## BossPlow614

Look at the storms we had back in April, temps were above freezing, pavement temps were probably warmer than we have now but it came down really hard with the thunder snow so it accumulated.


----------



## Camden

I'm all set to go. Big debate in my head right now between leaving the sweeper on the sidewalk machine or switching over to the blade (I supposedly have a quick-hitch system but it's anything but that). Using the sweeper lowers my deicing costs but I can only use it up to 2-3" effectively. It'll be a game-time decision.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1673695 said:


> I tried to go back and find the threads on that Christmas storm when it rained and then froze solid, but it's not in this thread, and it seems like the old "Upper Midwest" thread has been deleted.


If you're talking about the storm that I'm thinking of I remember it well. It poured for a couple hours before switching over to snow and then the temps plummeted. The roads had 4" deep ruts...awful conditions.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1673702 said:


> If you're talking about the storm that I'm thinking of I remember it well. It poured for a couple hours before switching over to snow and then the temps plummeted. The roads had 4" deep ruts...awful conditions.


That's the one. Seems like the temps were 0 or below for a week - 10 days after it.

We would salt, it would melt the top 1/8-1/4", but then just refreeze at night when it was -15.

I know there were guys here that said they had clear parking lots, but my customers didn't give me the budget to do so.


----------



## Philsey

*Looking for help with my Meyer plow*

I'm new to this website, and I'm trying to find out where I can get feedback on my problem with my Meyer plow? Any help would be appreciated, we are supposed to be getting 4"-6" tomorrow nite thru wednesday. Thanks for your time, Phil


----------



## SSS Inc.

Philsey;1673714 said:


> I'm new to this website, and I'm trying to find out where I can get feedback on my problem with my Meyer plow? Any help would be appreciated, we are supposed to be getting 4"-6" tomorrow nite thru wednesday. Thanks for your time, Phil


Look at the section about Meyer plows on the main page.

Anyone see the new graphic from NWS?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Philsey;1673714 said:


> I'm new to this website, and I'm trying to find out where I can get feedback on my problem with my Meyer plow? Any help would be appreciated, we are supposed to be getting 4"-6" tomorrow nite thru wednesday. Thanks for your time, Phil


I'd take it to the Meyer thread in plow discussions, or look up Meyer's website and locate a dealer fairly close to you.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I was just going to mention that SSS.

The whole twin cities gonna get 4-10" by Wednesday now???

And which one of you is "Matt"??


----------



## BossPlow614

I go by that name. Why do you ask?


----------



## IDST

I'm looking for a tailgate spreader. any body have one they are trying to get rid of. checked with Aspen Equipment and they are back ordered 7-21 days


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1673725 said:


> I was just going to mention that SSS.
> 
> The whole twin cities gonna get 4-10" by Wednesday now???
> 
> And which one of you is "Matt"??


Saw the same thing.


----------



## 60Grit

LwnmwrMan22;1673725 said:


> I was just going to mention that SSS.
> 
> The whole twin cities gonna get 4-10" by Wednesday now???
> 
> And which one of you is "Matt"??


Not sure who "Matt" is yet but have a lot of mutual fb friends.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1673725 said:


> I was just going to mention that SSS.
> 
> The whole twin cities gonna get 4-10" by Wednesday now???
> 
> And which one of you is "Matt"??


Yeah WTH... sounds like they went panic button on us...


----------



## Camden

Philsey;1673714 said:


> I'm new to this website, and I'm trying to find out where I can get feedback on my problem with my Meyer plow? Any help would be appreciated, we are supposed to be getting 4"-6" tomorrow nite thru wednesday. Thanks for your time, Phil


I see that you're from Merrifield. There's a Meyer dealer in Brainerd, here's their info:

Meyer Midwest
(218) 828-3437
6171 Ojibwa Rd
Brainerd, MN 56401


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1673734 said:


> Yeah WTH... sounds like they went panic button on us...


You can blame it on the European Model and the goofy night crew at NWS. I think the night crew parties it up and messes with the graphics only to be corrected the next morning by the day crew.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1673739 said:


> You can blame it on the European Model and the goofy night crew at NWS. I think the night crew parties it up and messes with the graphics only to be corrected the next morning by the day crew.


I was trying to figure out what was up, the GFS and NAM runs from today don't note anything too out of the ordinary, maybe 2-3 at the airport Tuesday night. I don't have a good source for the Euro; so I was hoping to blame that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1673751 said:


> I was trying to figure out what was up, the GFS and NAM runs from today don't note anything too out of the ordinary, maybe 2-3 at the airport Tuesday night. I don't have a good source for the Euro; so I was hoping to blame that.


Frazier is sticking with most snow north.


----------



## djagusch

I'm 5 degrees below the forecasted low already for tonight. North Branch, New Richmond, Centuria all 5 degrees lower. That should help fluff up the snow totals.

FYI St Paul is still 1 degree above the forecasted low.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I'm 3 degrees above the low as of 944


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1673725 said:


> I was just going to mention that SSS.
> 
> The whole twin cities gonna get 4-10" by Wednesday now???
> 
> And which one of you is "Matt"??


Oh I know who Matt is. :laughing: He is around here some where.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1673797 said:


> Oh I know who Matt is. :laughing: He is around here some where.


Now we just need to figure out who Jeremy is.:laughing:


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1673802 said:


> Now we just need to figure out who Jeremy is.:laughing:


Oh I think we can find him around here also :laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1673803 said:


> Oh I think we can find him around here also :laughing:


They'll both be quiet for a while now until the dust settles.  :laughing:


----------



## Philsey

Sounds good, thanks.


----------



## banonea

jagext;1673729 said:


> I'm looking for a tailgate spreader. any body have one they are trying to get rid of. checked with Aspen Equipment and they are back ordered 7-21 days


I have a hitch mount western flow pro 2. it will run bagged or bulk salt, salt/sand mix. about 4 years old, asking $2000.00 obo variable speed. 
pm me if you want more info or photos.


----------



## Camden

banonea;1673817 said:


> I have a hitch mount western flow pro 2. it will run bagged or bulk salt, salt/sand mix. about 4 years old, asking $2000.00 obo variable speed.
> pm me if you want more info or photos.


You must have the gold plated one?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My mom just called. My dad can't breathe, is getting cold and the ambulance is on the way.

Looks like I'll be awake to watch the snow come through tonight.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1673826 said:


> Just got a call from my mom. My dad can't breathe, is getting cold, and the ambulance is on the way.
> 
> Looks like I'll be awake to watch the snow come through tonight.


No good man, thoughts go out to you guys, hope everything is alright.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1673826 said:


> My mom just called. My dad can't breathe, is getting cold and the ambulance is on the way.
> 
> Looks like I'll be awake to watch the snow come through tonight.


Sorry man. I will be up at 4 and driving to inver grove and back this morning if you want me to check wbl etc.


----------



## Deershack

Saying a prayer for you and yours.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Thanks Djaug.

I don't think there will be anything this morning to check. 

They have his breathing under control for the most part. He's back from Xray. He has the start of pneumonia. Tough for an 80 year old with underlying health issues.

They are going to admit him and keep him in for a day or so.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1673837 said:


> Thanks Djaug.
> 
> I don't think there will be anything this morning to check.
> 
> They have his breathing under control for the most part. He's back from Xray. He has the start of pneumonia. Tough for an 80 year old with underlying health issues.
> 
> They are going to admit him and keep him in for a day or so.


Beyond this, I see NWS changed my "local point forecast" to match up with the "graphical" forecast, as explained by their follow-up post to "Matt" and "Jeremy".


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1673838 said:


> Beyond this, I see NWS changed my "local point forecast" to match up with the "graphical" forecast, as explained by their follow-up post to "Matt" and "Jeremy".


Monday night I got moved to little or no accumulation now... glad to hear they've got the breathing under control... hopefully they get the onset of pneumonia under control as well


----------



## ringahding1

*LwnmwrMan22* Prayers goin out to you and yours man!

Looks like SALT over night...temp/wind will tell more through out the day.


----------



## Camden

I just got in from a nice little sidewalk run. I'm sure lucky to have the equipment that I do. I remember just a few years ago I dreaded these little snowfalls because it was so labor intensive but now I can do more work in less time with just one machine. Good start to the season.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1673838 said:


> Beyond this, I see NWS changed my "local point forecast" to match up with the "graphical" forecast, as explained by their follow-up post to "Matt" and "Jeremy".


Its good to keep them on there heels, knowing that someone is paying attention!:waving:

Hope all is well with your Dad.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1673884 said:


> I just got in from a nice little sidewalk run. I'm sure lucky to have the equipment that I do. I remember just a few years ago I dreaded these little snowfalls because it was so labor intensive but now I can do more work in less time with just one machine. Good start to the season.


What do you use for a machine?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Thanks for the well wishes guys. Last text I got from my mom was she was heading home to try to get some sleep. They had my dad in a hospital room for at least 1 day, hoping to send him home tonight or tomorrow morning.

I headed home about 3ish last night and he was in better spirits, although still having some difficulty breathing.


----------



## banonea

Camden;1673822 said:


> You must have the gold plated one?


new there almost $4000.00 ( around here anyways)

that's also why I put obo.... lol


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1673826 said:


> My mom just called. My dad can't breathe, is getting cold and the ambulance is on the way.
> 
> Looks like I'll be awake to watch the snow come through tonight.


prayers to ya bro.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak's latest..


----------



## SnowGuy73

And John Dee..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My roads are already white on the farther north side.

Snowing decently.

I'm on the south edge of the WWA.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1673913 said:


> My roads are already white on the farther north side.
> 
> Snowing decently.
> 
> I'm on the south edge of the WWA.


I got nothing. A very light dusting from whatever came through last night and that's it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak is now talking about a 100 miles shift to the south that one of the "reliable" computer models is showing.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1673921 said:


> Novak is now talking about a 100 miles shift to the south that one of the "reliable" computer models is showing.


I believe he is referring to the euro ..ecmwf. Its been on a different track for the last couple days.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1673936 said:


> I believe he is referring to the euro ..ecmwf. Its been on a different track for the last couple days.


Could be, I know nothing about the models or tracking and whatnot.

I'm just hoping he and that model are wrong. I'd rather start the season with a 2-3" snowfall than a 10"...


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1673942 said:


> Could be, I know nothing about the models or tracking and whatnot.
> 
> I'm just hoping he and that model are wrong. I'd rather start the season with a 2-3" snowfall than a 10"...


I guess I'll take 2"+. 10" would be kind of exciting but I doubt that will happen. I'm itching to get this season going.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Here is the bubble. Looks like behind the line out in RWF, there isn't much more.

That must be my rain/snow mix for 2-4 this afternoon.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Sun peeking out down here. The 4 flakes we got melted already. We are at 37 degrees


----------



## wintergreen82

Might want to get ready. New GFS 12z has shifted significantly southward. 12z euro not posted yet. Looks to be close to rain/snow line depending on temperatures.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We ended up with 1/3". 5 miles south of my house you'd never know it snowed.

Looks like I need to wait and see if the blob in ND drifts south for tonight, or keeps moving east.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Guy on Ch. 4 (no idea who he is) still says maybe 3" in the metro by the time it's done including what has already fallen (not much)...


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1673886 said:


> What do you use for a machine?


A John Deere F932 w/ a JD 246 sweeper. Here's a video of it in action from a couple seasons ago: 






banonea;1673893 said:


> new there almost $4000.00 ( around here anyways)
> 
> that's also why I put obo.... lol


I was just giving you a hard time. Heck, it's your spreader so ask whatever price you want. Good luck with the sale.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

*Okay, can someone tell me if this is a positive tilted trough (I think it is) or an inverted trough (believe those run NE / SW) on the midwest radar.*

Either way, sure looks like the whole thing is going NE rather than E, and not much behind this rain / snow line moving through in the next hour / 2.

Edit: I was backwards. And as such... reading the definitions.... get ready boys!!   :crying:


----------



## ryde307

Does anyone think we will end up with over an inch tonight? Weather discussion talks about the storm moving farther south but till to warm? From what I see looks like salt tonight plow Tuesday night/early AM and Wed Night.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1674029 said:


> Does anyone think we will end up with over an inch tonight? Weather discussion talks about the storm moving farther south but till to warm? From what I see looks like salt tonight plow Tuesday night/early AM and Wed Night.


I'm with you ryde.

The forecast discussion is just a repost from 3:30 this morning.

Will probably have to wait until 4-4:30 for the new one.

By that time, this moisture line should be through.


----------



## ryde307

It's snowing pretty good in Chanhassen right now. All melting on contact with the water from the rain that came through.


----------



## qualitycut

I just washed my truck for the first time in about 3 months so something will happen.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1674044 said:


> It's snowing pretty good in Chanhassen right now. All melting on contact with the water from the rain that came through.


I as wondering if that line was rain or snow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Snowing good in shakopee.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1674054 said:


> Snowing good in shakopee.


Yes it is, and has been for awhile.

Not sticking to anything, not even outdoor furniture or trucks.


----------



## ryde307

Big flakes I would guess some are 2" plus. Things are kind of starting to turn white now.


----------



## banonea

SnowGuy73;1673921 said:


> Novak is now talking about a 100 miles shift to the south that one of the "reliable" computer models is showing.


that might give me a little something then otherwise I am getting screwed out of this one....:realmad:


----------



## banonea

wintergreen82;1673971 said:


> Might want to get ready. New GFS 12z has shifted significantly southward. 12z euro not posted yet. Looks to be close to rain/snow line depending on temperatures.


Thumbs Up What do you know, another Rochester guy, Now I don't feel like the "Lone Stranger"........:laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1674058 said:


> Big flakes I would guess some are 2" plus. Things are kind of starting to turn white now.


Yup. I spoke too soon.

The huge flakes started and now were turning white quick!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Temp also dropped by 2 degrees in the last 20 minutes.


----------



## banonea

Camden;1674000 said:


> A John Deere F932 w/ a JD 246 sweeper. Here's a video of it in action from a couple seasons ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just giving you a hard time. Heck, it's your spreader so ask whatever price you want. Good luck with the sale.


It's all goodbro, I have had it for about 4 years now but I got a new Tornado last year so I don't need it. I have seen guy trying to get almost new price for ones that look REAL rough. I know better, it has a little rust on the steel, but the belts and bearings are all new and it works great, gust no need for it any more Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

Novak just stated the latest Euro slows the storm a bit and puts the heaviest over the MSP metro on Wednesday...

F me... at least I have another day to find 2 more operators if that's the case...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1674078 said:


> Novak just stated the latest Euro slows the storm a bit and puts the heaviest over the MSP metro on Wednesday...
> 
> F me... at least I have another day to find 2 more operators if that's the case...


Wednesday?!?!?

I thought that it was supposed to be done snowing Tuesday night/early Wednesday morning....


----------



## qualitycut

Been snowing good for 10-15 minutes with no accumulation on anything. I think I said something about the temps a few days back but was told otherwise. Lwnmrr. Lol


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1674085 said:


> Wednesday?!?!?
> 
> I thought that it was supposed to be done snowing Tuesday night/early Wednesday morning....


I know right?


----------



## qualitycut

Cracks me up how every afternoon my totals go up on Nws to wake up to it dropping again.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1674090 said:


> Cracks me up how every afternoon my totals go up on Nws to wake up to it dropping again.


I'm assuming they are up again?


----------



## qualitycut

Yes tues 1-2 and wed 1-3 was at less than 1 earlier with nothing on wed


----------



## SnowGuy73

I still have the same as before. No accumulation tonight, less than an inch tomorrow, about an inch tomorrow night and flurries Wednesday.


----------



## CityGuy

Well NWS just issued a Winter storm Watch for the Cities? WTF


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1674098 said:


> Well NWS just issued a Winter storm Watch for the Cities? WTF


Son of a b!tch.


----------



## Camden

Hamelfire;1674098 said:


> Well NWS just issued a Winter storm Watch for the Cities? WTF





SnowGuy73;1674101 said:


> Son of a b!tch.


Why is that bad?


----------



## Martinson9

Camden;1674106 said:


> Why is that bad?


Yes! They wouldn't let me post only yes. They said the post was too short.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My skid operator just bailed.

Can't reach the payloader operator.


----------



## Martinson9

Camden;1674106 said:


> Why is that bad?


I just read this again and realized you could read it a couple ways. It's bad because some of us only plow because we have to and would rather not. Plus, I have a funeral tomorrow for an Aunt.


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1674106 said:


> Why is that bad?


I took the week to help finish my basement. We both plow snow. So much for it being done in time for christmas. Going to be a long week I think. My time line is tight already.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Back home in S. Mpls and its really coming down. Everything is covered now including the city streets. Very slippery. It sure didn't take long to go from harmless, melt on contact to accumulating. Doesn't look to last long enough for me to go out tonight but it looks a lot like winter now. 

I was wondering when they would at least post a watch for the metro.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1674106 said:


> Why is that bad?


Camden, Much like you I think its fantastic.Thumbs Up The more the better!


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1674116 said:


> Camden, Much like you I think its fantastic.Thumbs Up The more the better!


Absolutely! If this week goes as planned I'll eclipse my total billing for mowing for the entire summer (seriously).


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1674116 said:


> Camden, Much like you I think its fantastic.Thumbs Up The more the better!


I agree. We finished all summer stuff Saturday. Got mowers & trailers & the rest of my equipment washed & put away by Saturday evening. Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1674106 said:


> Why is that bad?


Like I said earlier, 2-3" for the first run. Not 8-10"


----------



## qualitycut

Its melting from the bottom, at least was very slick out


----------



## qualitycut

Shoveld a spot on the driveway with my new snowplow shovel (pretty sweet) about 20 min ago and just a dusting where i did


----------



## SnowGuy73

I got a good half inch right now in the driveway.


----------



## qualitycut

Tuesday dropped from 1-2 to around 1 and Wednesday is up to 2-4


----------



## mnlefty

Martinson9;1674110 said:


> I just read this again and realized you could read it a couple ways. It's bad because some of us only plow because we have to and would rather not. Plus, I have a funeral tomorrow for an Aunt.


I was always one to hope for no/little snow, as all of my driveways were on contract so I was fine staying home.

HOWEVER, I'm out of the game this year, so if the majority wants snow, and big snow... well, Mother Nature- have at it!

I still check in frequently to see what's up, even though I have no snow to move but my own driveway... just haven't been able to retrain the brain yet. I'll still give updates from my area of Richfield, two spits from SSS in Mpls... and from time to time I may even be available to help somebody in a pinch for guys. Just looking forward to having no commitments and not being married to Mother Nature for a season.

FWIW, maaaybe a half inch here near 494/35W. Slick underneath from the melting. I shoveled my drive, and guys that do walks/salt probably will be working in my area tonight.


----------



## TKLAWN

NWS has new forecast discussion up. Pretty uncertain!


----------



## Martinson9

I measured 1.25inches on my driveway in Minnetonka. Probably have to do 1 inch accounts tonight. Kare 11 says Chan NWS has 1.1.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1674135 said:


> Tuesday dropped from 1-2 to around 1 and Wednesday is up to 2-4


Mine changed again now too, Wednesday is at 2-4" for me now also.


----------



## Martinson9

SnowGuy73;1674163 said:


> Mine changed again now too, Wednesday is at 2-4" for me now also.


Me too, but with a 50% chance of snow. So, there's a good chance we get nothing, but if we get something it will probably be 2 to 4? Weird forecast.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Martinson9;1674174 said:


> Me too, but with a 50% chance of snow. So, there's a good chance we get nothing, but if we get something it will probably be 2 to 4? Weird forecast.


Haha! Well said.


----------



## qualitycut

Freezing rain for last 30 minutes


----------



## ryde307

We planned to plow all accounts tonight. Everything we do is 1" lessth how fast it has been melting now looks like salt only tonight. I can't stand these in between storms. Wish we would just get 2-3inches each time.


----------



## OC&D

I'm not sure what to think. But it looks like just a salt run for me tonight or probably early morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We are doing a full plow run.

We are at or over an inch on everything and it's still snowing.


----------



## cbservicesllc

About .75 here in Maple Grove and melting... shovel and salt tonight...


----------



## ringahding1

We are heading out @ 8 & rocking all of our commercials, this way we can avoid much of the rush hour traffic....We got an inch in Stillwater! ! !

I agree, the more the better!! !

*SSS Inc. *Where you @ in South MPLS>>>>My old stomping grounds are at PowderhOrn Park


----------



## qualitycut

Straight up rain now


----------



## ryde307

We changed plans again and are going out to scrape off most lots. Most sites say we recieved between 1.1-1.3 inches. Some has melted but it icy underneath so going to try and get everything clear for the next one tomorrow.


----------



## ringahding1

Just stopped snowing here 1.25" total....


----------



## SSS Inc.

ringahding1;1674253 said:


> *SSS Inc. *Where you @ in South MPLS>>>>My old stomping grounds are at PowderhOrn Park


Not too far away. I'm just west of Lake Nokomis right by the creek. Did you grow up around here?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Salt only here. Everything with any amount of traffic on it is melting nicely and even drying off in spots.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Radar filling back in here.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1674316 said:


> Radar filling back in here.


I was just noticing your area was still getting it. Maybe you'll pick up another 1/2" Hopefully you have enough equipment operators. Thumbs Up


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1674112 said:


> I took the week to help finish my basement. We both plow snow. So much for it being done in time for christmas. Going to be a long week I think. My time line is tight already.


I can watch and drink beer.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1674335 said:


> I can watch and drink beer.


Could use a director of operations?


----------



## Camden

5"+ here in central MN. It's still coming down as hard as ever.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1674363 said:


> 5"+ here in central MN. It's still coming down as hard as ever.


Stop making me jealous. :realmad:

Maybe if I have another beer I'll feel better about it.  Good luck tonight.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1674369 said:


> Stop making me jealous. :realmad:
> 
> Maybe if I have another beer I'll feel better about it.  Good luck tonight.


Have another and watch the Wild.


----------



## qualitycut

My totals for Tuesday and Wednesday dropped again.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1674371 said:


> Have another and watch the Wild.


Already on the case. We'll see what happens in the 3rd. Maybe its just me but I can't remember the last time we played the Flyers.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1674381 said:


> Already on the case. We'll see what happens in the 3rd. Maybe its just me but I can't remember the last time we played the Flyers.


Nov 24 2010 6-1 loss for the wild


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1674381 said:


> Already on the case. We'll see what happens in the 3rd. Maybe its just me but I can't remember the last time we played the Flyers.


I was thinking the same, just looked last time they played in mn was 2010 and have only played each other 6 times total


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1674377 said:


> My totals for Tuesday and Wednesday dropped again.


Still the same for me here.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1674382 said:


> Nov 24 2010 6-1 loss for the wild





qualitycut;1674385 said:


> I was thinking the same, just looked last time they played in mn was 2010 and have only played each other 6 times total


Good, then I'm not crazy. Looks like we're taking this one.wesport


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1674421 said:


> Good, then I'm not crazy. Looks like we're taking this one.wesport


you still might be crazy  Lets ask your wife.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1674423 said:


> you still might be crazy  Lets ask your wife.


She usually calls me crazy when we're paving in 110 degree heat, plowing 30 hours straight and when I decided to cut the roof off of a house to build a second story. There may be other things but thankfully she keeps it to herself.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Just got back from a shovel/salt run... stuff in Maple Grove/Osseo appears to be melting nicely...


----------



## snowman55

temps have dropped it is turning into an ice rink out there.


----------



## OC&D

NWS has me at 1"-2" tonight and 3"-5" tomorrow now.

I just went out to salt everything and found that 90% of the lots were simply wet pavement at this point.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

My one plow driver well now ex driver says he's plowing with another company. Wtf? Says its more steady. He works 3 nights a week 12 hours at a full time job. I gave him tons of hours last year and complained it was too many. He needed to be done by 11am. Spring I gave him work and lied and said something about going back to the reserves. WTH is wrong with people? OK end of my rant


----------



## BossPlow614

Not sure if anyone else has noticed but a winter storm warning has been issued as of 4am today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1674547 said:


> NWS has me at 1"-2" tonight and 3"-5" tomorrow now.
> 
> I just went out to salt everything and found that 90% of the lots were simply wet pavement at this point.


Same here, on both of your points....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak's latest. John Dee has yet to update but he was nuts on for yesterdays snow.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1674547 said:


> NWS has me at 1"-2" tonight and 3"-5" tomorrow now.:dizzy


Same here I really hope its the less of the totals and ends at a decent time.


----------



## OC&D

NWS just posted a snowfall forecast map for the state through Wednesday night on FB. I can't tell exactly, but the metro has a 6.something number over it. It looks like it will be a drawn out one overall though, with a little overnight tonight and the majority tomorrow during the day.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1674617 said:


> NWS just posted a snowfall forecast map for the state through Wednesday night on FB. I can't tell exactly, but the metro has a 6.something number over it. It looks like it will be a drawn out one overall though, with a little overnight tonight and the majority tomorrow during the day.


The above is what Lynch on 830 has been saying all morning. Starting after midnight, picking up about 3-4 am then snowing all day.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1674617 said:


> NWS just posted a snowfall forecast map for the state through Wednesday night on FB. I can't tell exactly, but the metro has a 6.something number over it. It looks like it will be a drawn out one overall though, with a little overnight tonight and the majority tomorrow during the day.


You must mean this one... Saw it earlier, looks like 6.2".


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1674623 said:


> The above is what Lynch on 830 has been saying all morning. Starting after midnight, picking up about 3-4 am then snowing all day.


Great.... Perfect timing!


----------



## SSS Inc.

If it turns out to be mainly snow which I'm starting to think it will then look out. Some indications are that almost an inch of moisture would be available. It was suppose to rain yesterday as well and I never saw a drop. Temps should be dropping way sooner than thought last night so this could get interesting quick.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1674630 said:


> If it turns out to be mainly snow which I'm starting to think it will then look out. Some indications are that almost an inch of moisture would be available. It was suppose to rain yesterday as well and I never saw a drop. Temps should be dropping way sooner than thought last night so this could get interesting quick.


I had rain here for a good hour at least after the snow came through.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1674633 said:


> I had rain here for a good hour at least after the snow came through.


I know some of you guys did but I had giant flakes from the start.

Also, when I said temps dropping I mean down to the freezing mark. Not the the big drop that will come tomorrow night.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Everything that redeveloped for us was rain.

I gotta get some sleep. Just heading home. 

1 plow broke a return spring. RTV overheated and dumped the coolant. Couple of people to call and see if they can run my skid.

Fill everything up again. Hope we don't go until tomorrow night.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1674636 said:


> Everything that redeveloped for us was rain.
> 
> I gotta get some sleep. Just heading home.
> 
> 1 plow broke a return spring. RTV overheated and dumped the coolant. Couple of people to call and see if they can run my skid.
> 
> Fill everything up again. Hope we don't go until tomorrow night.


Hope you have better luck next time out.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1674645 said:


> Hope you have better luck next time out.


No doubt.

Before reading you post Lwnmwrman I was confident all of our stuff was ready to go tonight now I'm thinking everything's going to break.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1674648 said:


> No doubt.
> 
> Before reading you post Lwnmwrman I was confident all of our stuff was ready to go tonight now I'm thinking everything's going to break.


I feel like he is just cursed.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1674648 said:


> No doubt.
> 
> Before reading you post Lwnmwrman I was confident all of our stuff was ready to go tonight now I'm thinking everything's going to break.


Agreed... now I'm paranoid... I feel like I should be getting a bunch of repair parts ready or something


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1674651 said:


> I feel like he is just cursed.


This. Trying to sleep. Of course everyone has questions and the phone keeps ringing.

Sometimes I think I must be making stuff up myself cause it gets to be rediculous.

Bought a pallet of salt on Monday morning from Northern. Usually run their North Pro, but thought I would try North Pro Plus, their new product that is tinted green.

Anyways, load up 7 bags and run down to WBL to salt my zero tolerance account, put 2 bags in the Lesco spreader, doesn't spread.

Push the spreader around and spread by hand. Grab another bag, thinking maybe one of the first two had gotten wet somehow. Same thing, bridges, sticks together and won't spread.

Had some bags of North Pro (peach colored) that had been in the back of the truck since the first snow of the year, that spread fine.

Wasn't wet. Called NSI, they said bring it back. I'm stuck, cause the skid and tractor are already stagged for plowing tonight, I need to sleep, and fix the other stuff, don't have time to go pick up a piece of equipment, haul it home, load the crap pallet, run down to NSI, bring a new pallet home, unload, swap the forms back to the plow, etc.

Just wonder why I do this.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1674672 said:


> This. Trying to sleep. Of course everyone has questions and the phone keeps ringing.


I've got 22 miles of sidewalks downtown, are you interested in taking it over:laughing:?


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1674667 said:


> Agreed... now I'm paranoid...


This is the way I feel before EVERY event!


----------



## OC&D

I just got back from salting two accounts. When I checked 3 of my lots this morning they were all mostly melted off and just down to wet pavement. I didn't bother checking any others because I figured the result would be the same, apparently I was wrong because I got a call at 8AM looking for salt. Serves me right I guess.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1674675 said:


> I've got 22 miles of sidewalks downtown, are you interested in taking it over:laughing:?


I've actually turned away jobs this fall, including 3 yesterday.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1674688 said:


> I've actually turned away jobs this fall, including 3 yesterday.


You turning down work? Wow.

I just took the time to actually read NWS summary. 6" appears to be the low end. They're saying 6"-9". That makes me nervous. 9" could easily turn into 12" or more. This could get interesting.


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;1674675 said:


> I've got 22 miles of sidewalks downtown, are you interested in taking it over:laughing:?


SSS What do you use to clear the walks? Looking for other options.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Raining pretty good in chaska


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1674699 said:


> SSS What do you use to clear the walks? Looking for other options.


Ryde, I don't really have the sidewalks just messing with Lwnmrwman. I'm glad I don't actually. I thought you we're using a toolcat?


----------



## qualitycut

Every thing I have read says something different as far as totals. Rain snow mix here


----------



## qualitycut

O and yesterday I measured 2 inches on my lawn. My dads driveway is shaded and he claimed he had about 2 on it.


----------



## ryde307

We use it to plow and do walks in Excelsior.
Looking for options for the sidewalk crews. They do walks from 4' to 25' small sites to entire blocks in MPLS. Right now we use walk behind brooms, blowers or shovels. Thought about atv's or I like the tractor setup I think Camden runs. Would like a ventrac but can't justify the cost.
Does anyone use ATV's? if so how do they work?


----------



## ryde307

Rain snow mix in Chanhassen also.


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;1674711 said:


> We use it to plow and do walks in Excelsior.
> Looking for options for the sidewalk crews. They do walks from 4' to 25' small sites to entire blocks in MPLS. Right now we use walk behind brooms, blowers or shovels. Thought about atv's or I like the tractor setup I think Camden runs. Would like a ventrac but can't justify the cost.
> Does anyone use ATV's? if so how do they work?


Take a look at these versitile machines. Not sure on cost but the city loves them.

http://www.macleanmv.com/


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got a call from a new manager at a mobile home park we plow the streets for.

She was irate that we didn't plow the streets last night 

I said I'd go do it. 1.5" trigger. We barely had an inch last night.

I tried to explain to her that the driver said he was done, so I didn't check. She said her park wasn't done, so I must not know how to run a business. I tried to explain to her that when my driver says he's done, that means he's done the properties that hit their triggers.

She kept digging into me, I said get more money from the management company and I'll gladly do it more often.

She didn't care I've been doing this for $400 / month for the last 12 years since the owners of the property are friends of the family and I know the back story.

Usually takes about an hour to plow this property. I plowed the whole thing in 20 minutes there was such a small amount of snow.

I'm so sick of people, and it's the first snowfall of the year.


----------



## mnglocker

Hamelfire;1674718 said:


> Take a look at these versitile machines. Not sure on cost but the city loves them.
> 
> http://www.macleanmv.com/


Ventrac is a bargain compared to those. By bargain I mean fraction of the cost. Not to mention far simpler hydrostat systems.


----------



## qualitycut

Snows coming down good for the last 30 no accumulation


----------



## mnglocker

It's just tropical and foggy in Delano. 55328


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1674725 said:


> Snows coming down good for the last 30 no accumulation


Same thing here. NWS just threw another inch on for me Wed night.


----------



## qualitycut

Just talked to the management at a hotel I do. They were supposed to have all construction trailers out by first snow fall as they are on the end where the snow goes. Well guess what.


----------



## Camden

ryde307;1674711 said:


> Does anyone use ATV's? if so how do they work?


I use one and it's not the most impressive piece of sidewalk equipment I've ever used. It could be the cheap plow that's on it but once you use a commercial front mount mower a lot of other equipment will pale in comparison.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1674729 said:


> Well guess what.


They're all gone and you can plow curb to curb without any problem?


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;1674729 said:


> Just talked to the management at a hotel I do. They were supposed to have all construction trailers out by first snow fall as they are on the end where the snow goes. Well guess what.


They said if you want to take a nap or make some hot chocolate they will leave them unlocked?


----------



## qualitycut

They are going to be there for another week or two. Not happy


----------



## ryde307

Thanks for the sidewalk options. Hamel although those are cool I'm guessing a bit out of the budget.
I will keep looking for a deal on something used.
Also it just started snowing again in Chanhassen.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Filling the trucks up, I see one of the guys pushed the driver's side of the rear bumper into the back corner of the quarter panel.

It's going to be a long winter.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1674741 said:


> Filling the trucks up, I see one of the guys pushed the driver's side of the rear bumper into the back corner of the quarter panel.
> 
> It's going to be a long winter.


Quit your *****in', no one wants to hear it.

BTW, how many cars did you back into last year yourself?


----------



## CityGuy

Talking to yourself Lwn? If you start asking yourself what you just said then take a nap.


----------



## qualitycut

Wait till you find out what the hit


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

He backed into the steel posts that protect the ends of gas pumps. Figured it out since it's red and he plowed the station we fill up at.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1674745 said:


> Quit your *****in', no one wants to hear it.
> 
> BTW, how many cars did you back into last year yourself?


Haha. From the looks of it, it sure will be a long winter for you!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Snowing good and 30 degrees in Burnsville.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1674751 said:


> He backed into the steel posts that protect the ends of gas pumps. Figured it out since it's red and he plowed the station we fill up at.


At least he didn't hit the pump itself.
it's been snowing here pretty much all day, everything is just wet though.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Starting to stick on some surfaces here. This is a relentless little band of snow. Thought it would have pushed through a couple hours ago.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1674745 said:


> Quit your *****in', no one wants to hear it.
> 
> BTW, how many cars did you back into last year yourself?


You beat me to it. Wasn't there a dumpster involved last year too? Maybe you should send your crew over to Quality's hotel and knock the trailers out of the way.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1674762 said:


> You beat me to it. Wasn't there a dumpster involved last year too? Maybe you should send your crew over to Quality's hotel and knock the trailers out of the way.


The truck with the dent from last night, that was backed into a dumpster last year and the tailgate and rear quarter dented.

Last night they took out the corner on the other rear quarter of course.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1674761 said:


> Starting to stick on some surfaces here. This is a relentless little band of snow. Thought it would have pushed through a couple hours ago.


It's still just wet over here though it's coming down steadily now. Looking at the radar it looks like it should blow out of here in the next hour at most, so I don't anticipate any real accumulation from this wave.


----------



## wizardsr

ryde307;1674711 said:


> Does anyone use ATV's? if so how do they work?


Yes, for the last 4 years. Amazing productivity compared to many other options, especially with a smart operator. Especially the long walks, they can move a lot of snow. They're a little clumsy in the tighter areas though, so it's not the perfect solution, just another tool in the toolbox. We knocked some serious man hours off our main sidewalk route just by adding the ATV. One property in particular went from 10 man hours average to under 2, the 1/2 inch last night was done in 25 minutes on that property. Not to mention the logistical advantages to being able to better distribute your labor force, sending 1 guy with an ATV and a shovel to a property rather than 3 guys with blowers. Only downside is if you put a cowboy on one, they can get in trouble and/or get hurt, as they're a little too easy to have fun with. A raised curb at 20mph will put the guy right over the handlebars, cornering fast is fun til they roll it, and a power slide in front of a management office can get you fired, lol...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Thankfully it's all south of 94.

Been able to get the trucks filled, 2 more blowers up and running. Headed in to get a bolt for the return spring on a plow.

Still need to get the tractor / Rtv filled, as well as figure out the company issue.

Just a light drizzle here all day.

Also my mom just headed up to get my dad out of the hospital. Spirits are picked up.

Oh, I do still have an apartment that hasn't given the okay to renew.


----------



## qualitycut

Looks like they are starting to come to an agreement on 6-10 north metro and 4 or so for south metro.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm still 1-3 tonight, but have gone from 3-5 for tomorrow to 5-9!


----------



## BossPlow614

1-3" tonight & 4-8" tmrw. Wow! Here we go!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Still 1-3 overnight and now up to 4-8 tomorrow...


----------



## djagusch

I got a call for a blow out yesterday. Anyone interested? In Rosemount.


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;1674827 said:


> I got a call for a blow out yesterday. Anyone interested? In Rosemount.


And I thought the week of Thanksgiving was a joke...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just went over to check the RTV. Both belts are gone, alternator and air conditioner. 

My operator AND summer crew leader looked at it and said they couldn't find a leak. Apparently they couldn't find belts either.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Some of the new models show this stuff hitting the metro pretty good. No mention of rain in my forecast now. I'm up to 3-7" tomorrow. What makes me nervous is that there was a small sentence in this mornings discussion that said this storm will be very reminiscent of last years Dec 9,10th storm. Yikes.


----------



## ryde307

Does anyone do driveways near Theodore wirth park in Minneapolis? A property manager we work for needs a driveway taken care of. Sounds like there may be others also. I did not get into it far because we do not service them.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm still at 1-3" tonight and 3-5" tomorrow.


----------



## BossPlow614

Does anyone service northern Andover, its about half way between Anoka & St Francis? Larger resi driveway.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1674855 said:


> I'm still at 1-3" tonight and 3-5" tomorrow.


We keep having the same forecast


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1674865 said:


> We keep having the same forecast


Must be our location.


----------



## qualitycut

Ch 11 says future models showing totals dropping


----------



## ringahding1

ryde307;1674846 said:


> Does anyone do driveways near Theodore wirth park in Minneapolis? A property manager we work for needs a driveway taken care of. Sounds like there may be others also. I did not get into it far because we do not service them.


Check with this guy...I know em personally
FJ Lawn Care
Jim Thiewes
(612) 267-4646


----------



## ringahding1

EmJayDub;1674864 said:


> Does anyone service northern Andover, its about half way between Anoka & St Francis? Larger resi driveway.


Check with this guy, I know em personally too
Fentons Lawn Care
CJ Fenton
(612) 716-5155


----------



## OC&D

Well everything is hooked up and ready to go. Now we'll get nothing.


----------



## qualitycut

I'm not looking forward to some of the totals we are seeing. I was hoping 2-4 so I could get a good idea of route time as I have a few people on hold. 
I guess I could pull a Lwnmrr and just take everything lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1674891 said:


> I'm not looking forward to some of the totals we are seeing. I was hoping 2-4 so I could get a good idea of route time as I have a few people on hold.
> I guess I could pull a Lwnmrr and just take everything lol


You can have any and all of my accounts. I don't really care right now.

Finally got back in. Gonna go watch the 5's and sleep til 9. Gotta get routes ready after that.


----------



## qualitycut

Ch 9 just said no accumulation till am rush hour?


----------



## qualitycut

1-2 tonight 3-7 tomorrow per Nws all the locals are saying less


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Channel 4/9 both said no real accumulation until tomorrow morning. But then channel 9 future cast showed snow all night and 2.5" by 6:30. Cody has picked up where Ian has left off.

NWS's night runs until 4 am, then they switch over to the "day" forecast.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1674915 said:


> Ch 9 just said no accumulation till am rush hour?


Not sure who channel 9 guy is but I think they should have brought Ian in tonight. The guy just said the most elongated #11 I have ever heard. Eeeeeleeeeeevennnnnn.

Edit: 9 guy just said plan an extra 45 minutes for the commute.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1674923 said:


> 1-2 tonight 3-7 tomorrow per Nws all the locals are saying less


Five said 2-4 by the commute I think.


----------



## qualitycut

So its going to be a wake up every hr and look for ourselves. Yeahhhh


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu now has me down to an inch tonight and a about a half daytime tomorrow....


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1674926 said:


> Five said 2-4 by the commute I think.


I must have missed that.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1674930 said:


> Accu now has me down to an inch tonight and a about a half daytime tomorrow....


What were you at before?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1674925 said:


> Not sure who channel 9 guy is but I think they should have brought Ian in tonight.


Ian broke his nose I guess back in like September and he is still milking it out....

I broke mine in august during an Atv trip, I kept riding the rest of the day and weekend and went to work on Monday!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1674934 said:


> What were you at before?


They were saying 2-4", when I added it all up I think I was right around 3.5"


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1674930 said:


> Accu now has me down to an inch tonight and a about a half daytime tomorrow....


If you want the snow I wouldn't worry too much. They have had me really low all day. They don't even mention the warning or have that little snow storm alert below the five day forecast like they typically do.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dahl says accumulating snow starting at 10 tonight.

NWS shows me with about 1.5 before 7 am tomorrow morning.

Ian is suffering from Post Concussion Syndrome.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1674939 said:


> Ian is suffering from Post Concussion Syndrome.


What about the Polar Plunge????


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1674943 said:


> What about the Polar Plunge????


Their was an interview with him shortly after he crashed his bicycle, he was blubbering away about how tramatic it was.:crying: what a clown!


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1674954 said:


> Their was an interview with him shortly after he crashed his bicycle, he was blubbering away about how tramatic it was.:crying: what a clown!


Haha!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1674943 said:


> What about the Polar Plunge????


I'm sure he will be better by then. Can't give up that spotlight.


----------



## 09Daxman

Man you guys post a lot. When I was reading this on my lunch break it was page 914 and now we are on 918! Haha I am going to go get the truck all filled up and hook up the plow now, so I'm all ready to go. I live in oakdale an do a couple of driveways there but my big account is my work in downtown St. Paul off of 8th and wall. I will post how much I have when I get up but I'm sure everyone will already be out. 

I drive an 09 black Chevy with an 8 foot fisher. What does everyone else drive?


----------



## lazyike

09Daxman;1674981 said:


> I drive an 09 black Chevy with an 8 foot fisher. What does everyone else drive?


If you think this is cool you should see my sanding rig.


----------



## SSS Inc.

09Daxman;1674981 said:


> Man you guys post a lot. When I was reading this on my lunch break it was page 914 and now we are on 918! Haha I am going to go get the truck all filled up and hook up the plow now, so I'm all ready to go. I live in oakdale an do a couple of driveways there but my big account is my work in downtown St. Paul off of 8th and wall. I will post how much I have when I get up but I'm sure everyone will already be out.
> 
> I drive an 09 black Chevy with an 8 foot fisher. What does everyone else drive?


Some of us(me) have been home all day watching the radar with nothing better to to.

As far as what I'm driving, tonight will be a Grey Chevy with a blizzard 810. If that breaks I'll be driving a tan Chevy Flatbed with an 8611 blizzard. If that breaks I'll be driving something green, tan, white with orange wheels, yellow or black not sure yet.

Let us know what you see out there.


----------



## TKLAWN

That's funny. I needed a good chuckle.


----------



## qualitycut

Same as Sss been sitting around waiting most of the day. Drive a black 13 f350 with blizzard 8100


----------



## qualitycut

And down to 3-5 again


----------



## ringahding1

Style plowing..?


----------



## Dodge3500

Light coating of snow on paved surfaces in the Crystal-New hope area. NOAA has me at 1-3 over night and 4-8 daytime tomorrow.


----------



## CityGuy

Anyone got anything happening yet? Thought it was supposed to start by now? I missed the forecasts on the tube. Sounds like amounts are all over the place from what I read on here.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1675075 said:


> Anyone got anything happening yet? Thought it was supposed to start by now? I missed the forecasts on the tube. Sounds like amounts are all over the place from what I read on here.


Just some little light sporadic flakes... dusting if that on most surfaces in Maple Grove... why do I feel like this thing is just sneaking up on us?


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1675115 said:


> Just some little light sporadic flakes... dusting if that on most surfaces in Maple Grove... why do I feel like this thing is just sneaking up on us?


My gut says that it's going to be worse than expected.

On the other hand when they talk up a storm like this we usually get the shaft. And when they say don't worry is when we get hammered.


----------



## TKLAWN

It's been drizzling here for almost two hours.


----------



## 09Daxman

I just left the gym and I have pretty much nothing going on in oakdale/Woodbury area

On a good note I got some toys in the mail today for my truck! Edge insight cts with back up camera, and a 3 inch mbrp downpipe. Now I have to get those installed along with all of my other parts I have for my truck that are sitting around.


----------



## SSS Inc.

That's kind of an ominous looking long stretched out mess heading right at us. Not sure if it will take a turn to the north but for now yikes. I better go to bed.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1675146 said:


> That's kind of an ominous looking long stretched out mess heading right at us. Not sure if it will take a turn to the north but for now yikes. I better go to bed.


They keep mentioning that the low totals in south metro could shift north. Haven't heard any of the famous shifting south.


----------



## ryde307

Any one have any sort of plan for tonight? We had people coming in at 2AM but looks like thats kind of when it will be starting now.


----------



## Camden

Still have a 100% chance of snow tonight but according to the radar we don't have anything heading our way. Gonna be a weird night.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1675161 said:


> Any one have any sort of plan for tonight? We had people coming in at 2AM but looks like thats kind of when it will be starting now.


Alarm set for 3,4,5,6


----------



## 60Grit

FWIW, Novak just posted big BUST potential for some.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1675161 said:


> Any one have any sort of plan for tonight? We had people coming in at 2AM but looks like thats kind of when it will be starting now.


This was my plan. Last text I sent out was to check in with me before heading in.

Looks like maybe a drive lanes @ 5-6 am and same through the day. Channel 9 guy says wrapped up by afternoon but the warning persists because of the blowing snow.


----------



## OC&D

I hate this getting up every hour to look outside. I think it was a storm last year that I got up like 5 times and every time there was nothing but dry pavement. Looked at the radar, nothing much threatening on there, decided to sleep for two hours straight, got up and had 3 inches on the ground. 

I'd rather it just started right during rush hour so I can leisurely take my time cleaning drive lanes, etc. throughout the day tomorrow, and then run everything tomorrow night and get it all cleaned up nice and salted down before it gets cold. Hopefully the temps won't drop too fast for me to get things salted down so they can evaporate off as the temps drop. The extended looks to be on the frigid side for the next week or so!


----------



## Camden

OC&D;1675179 said:


> I think it was a storm last year that I got up like 5 times and every time there was nothing but dry pavement.


That happened multiple times...especially early on. I'm sure if you scroll back a couple hundred pages you'll see us complaining


----------



## TKLAWN

I was going with 3 but now I'm thinking 5.


----------



## qualitycut

Forecasts from last night 

WCCO: 1-3” but more possible later on Wed.
KSTP: 3-5” (10:40 p.m. on news)
KMSP: No specific amounts mentioned in 10 p.m. news
KARE: 2” (10:40 video posting on website)
NWS: 3-6”
MPR: “Early hunch” 1-6” from south to north (Updraft blog 10:46 p.m.)
Strib/Paul Douglas: 2-4” (11:21 p.m. update)
Accuweather: 1.67” (we added the 12-hour amounts posted on the site)
The Weather Channel: <1” (weather.com)


----------



## OC&D

Has anyone else noticed the background of Novak's photo? 

I think I may have discovered exactly what the forecasters' problems are.

On that note, I think I'll have one more little cocktail before counting sheep.


----------



## OC&D

Camden;1675181 said:


> That happened multiple times...especially early on. I'm sure if you scroll back a couple hundred pages you'll see us complaining


Oh I'm betting you're right, and I was probably one of those guys crabbing about the whole mess. There was one storm in particular that just caught me totally off guard though. I was livid. :realmad:


----------



## Green Grass

Kare 1-4 tonight and 1-4 tomorrow with a chance for totals to be lower is what they just said on the news.


----------



## qualitycut

I'm hearing the rain snow lines iffy


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;1675193 said:


> Kare 1-4 tonight and 1-4 tomorrow with a chance for totals to be lower is what they just said on the news.


Did you ever put that plow on? I saw it in your driveway earlier today.


----------



## 09Daxman

I think we will get hit pretty good with this storm. I just looked at the radar on my weather bug app and put it in motion. The storm is at the south western of the state right now and to me it seems to be heading the a north eastern direction towards the cities. I could be wrong but that's just what it looks like to me. And the weather bug says 1-2 over night and another 3-4 tomorrow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

09Daxman;1675199 said:


> I think we will get hit pretty good with this storm. I just looked at the radar on my weather bug app and put it in motion. The storm is at the south western of the state right now and to me it seems to be heading the a north eastern direction towards the cities. I could be wrong but that's just what it looks like to me. And the weather bug says 1-2 over night and another 3-4 tomorrow.


It's been in the SW corner of the state for a while, but keeps getting sheered off.

Our snow is still in NE, and that'll take 6-8 hours to get here.

Snow for 6-8 hours, 6" from 6 am to 4 pm. Have all night to get it done, not too bad.


----------



## TKLAWN

I like that plan much better


----------



## qualitycut

Paul d just said it slowed down so its going to cut down on overnight totals


----------



## skorum03

Channel Five didn't really give amounts in the later forecast I just saw. Looks like the blob of moisture is just entering south west minnesota right now. Storm has supposedly slowed down. Won't be snowing for at least a few hours. I'd be totally fine with it snowing all during the day tomorrow and then having all night to take care of everything.

YardBros Outdoors
www.yardbros.com


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1675196 said:


> Did you ever put that plow on? I saw it in your driveway earlier today.


Where you lost that you are in my neck of the woods? The plow and truck are touching but not technical connected.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1675201 said:


> It's been in the SW corner of the state for a while, but keeps getting sheered off.
> 
> Our snow is still in NE, and that'll take 6-8 hours to get here.
> 
> Snow for 6-8 hours, 6" from 6 am to 4 pm. Have all night to get it done, not too bad.


I like that plan...


----------



## skorum03

cbservicesllc;1675211 said:


> I like that plan...


I'm banking on this as well.

YardBros Outdoors
www.yardbros.com


----------



## ryde307

Looks like we should not see snow until 3-4AM. With 3-4+ coming after rush hour we are holding off. One guy just called and I just went out and checked. Everything has 1/4inch of ice on it and is extremely slippery.
We are heading out to try and salt some of it off before the snow. Be careful if you head out.


----------



## ryde307

Just came to Hopkins from chanhassen. Main roads are not bad side roads parking lots and concrete can be really icy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snow looking like it's moving in quickly. You got any snow falling ryde?

We have flurries up in Lindstrom area.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1675240 said:


> Snow looking like it's moving in quickly. You got any snow falling ryde?
> 
> We have flurries up in Lindstrom area.


Been snowing for 45 min. Or so. 1/4"+ in hopkins.coming down at a decent rate. Should have an inch right around 5-6am.


----------



## justinsp

Im in Plymouth on east side by 169 and have about the same as ryde.
started at 215 and about 1/4 inch in last 45 minutes. Coming down at a decent clip. Not big flakes though which is good in my mind.


----------



## qualitycut

I have same as all others posted don't know when it started, sometime after the last time I looked at 3.


----------



## millsaps118

1/4''+ very light snow so far here. Been up on and off since 12 looking out the window now I can't fall back to sleep. Grrrrr! Can I bill out for all this time I have into it, lol


----------



## qualitycut

It looks like it is shifting north of me a little.


----------



## skorum03

About an inch on the ground here in Hudson. Might be able to hold off. I doubt people will get trapped in their driveways with an inch and a half of snow in an hour when they leave. But I will undoubtedly get phone calls haha

YardBros Outdoors
www.yardbros.com


----------



## qualitycut

Well of course could not fall back asleep and no snow to plow yet. At least Kelsey sobey is on


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1675279 said:


> Well of course could not fall back asleep and no snow to plow yet. At least Kelsey sobey is on


We are just getting to the two inch mark here.


----------



## 09Daxman

I had about an inch maybe a little more in oakdale and at Paul. So I went and pushed a little before I have to work. All I gotta say is it's an ice rink under the snow!


----------



## justinsp

Green Grass;1675280 said:


> We are just getting to the two inch mark here.


Same in NE Plymouth as of 5 minutes ago. Opened up one lot in Golden valley with a 1" trigger and was very icy underneath the snow. 600' sidewalk and the single stage blower pulled me along nicely like I was on skis. That lot(NE corner of hwy 55 and 169) had 1.5 inches when I left there at 630


----------



## cbservicesllc

Just under two inches here in Maple Grove


----------



## qualitycut

I must be right south of the line, hasnt been snowing here for about an hr.


----------



## SnowGuy73

About 2" in Chanhassen and light snow falling.


----------



## olsonbro

We have a strong 2" here in WBL. Its incredibly slippery under the snow! Snowing good still, should reach that 4" open up's required mark before to many hours click by. I'm hoping this stuff slows and ends this afternoon.


----------



## unit28

LMN22 hope your dad is doing better today.
I'm taking wife in today to check for colon cancer,
besides from what she has in other areas.

32* mark looks like it's down to Rchstr
seems like we're {isanti} having almost a mix prcp of sleet snow.

A blob of moisture is on the LEE side of the rockies.
still a guess that it could thin out as it does most time with isentropic lif over the rockies.

And then run north east. is it moves. that is depending if the JS shifts during the day from it's current .track. Seems the JS is running almost due east from the MN DAK border ATTM.

The split is there I saw a couple days ago, just waiting to see what the JS does with it. And I'm still wondering about that 8" NWS forcasted last night for us though.

which way is that blob {slug of moisture}going to track today?
any thoughts .....Camden?

y'all stay safe please. Pretty close to Christmas and a long winter to go......payup


----------



## qualitycut

We have less than an inch and I have now had 3 new customers I added this year call and ask if were coming out. I feel like every year gets worse for people wanting more than they pay for or want it for free. Not going to get started on my thought why.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Raining down here


----------



## qualitycut

Actually measured finally, .5- 3/4. Its now kind of a rain/ ice pellets.


----------



## SSS Inc.

About 1.5 in Bloomington next the mall. Snowing real good the last 20 minutes. It was sleeting earlier but all snow now.


----------



## millsaps118

Anyone in Anoka want to plow a very small Comm'l lot? Laundry mat right next to the old Hanns bakery. PM me your info and I can hook you up with the owner.


----------



## Camden

1"/hr at the moment. Everything we had cleaned this morning looks untouched. Had a bank call a half hour ago requesting service and I did them personally just before they opened at 8.


----------



## qualitycut

Maybe an inch here back to ice pellets/ rain I doubt we get 2 radar looks like it shifted north and out of here in an hr


----------



## Martinson9

Anyone on here plow out in Dassel? My mom's house needs to be plowed. No rush it's vacant.


----------



## MM&L

NOAA has Shakopee up to 5-9". I think someone over there fell and hit there head


----------



## mnglocker

I'm trying to remember who it is, but one of the guys here lives in Waverly, so that's not too far out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Solid rain in WBL.


----------



## mnglocker

LwnmwrMan22;1675380 said:


> Solid rain in WBL.


so if the rain is solid, does that mean it's frozen?


----------



## andersman02

At home now, sleeting out. Had enough to hit all 1" triggers before openning. Did 1 2" church that was damn near 2". Most likely will go out for resi at 1 depending in radar. Then tonight for a final run and salt. 

Very icy out be carfull


----------



## SnowGuy73

Raining in Shakopee. I left home around 04:00 this morning with about an inch in the driveway, just got back home and only have about an inch and a half.... Maybe.


----------



## SnowGuy73

MM&L;1675378 said:


> NOAA has Shakopee up to 5-9". I think someone over there fell and hit there head


Now its down to 4-8", still up from the 3-5" they had on there when I checked around 07:00


----------



## qualitycut

I will be shocked if we get 2 here


----------



## BossPlow614

They bumped Champlin to 6-10 today. Yikes.

Edit: it's all ice underneath in Champlin.


----------



## Martinson9

3.0 inches close to Rigedale

This is a picture of my newest driver. He seems a bit young, but he said he was 18! Thumbs Up


----------



## Martinson9

Here is the picture. Think he's old enough?


----------



## justinsp

3" in plymouth. NWS bumped me to 6-10" then I didnt believe it so I hit refresh and now its at 7-11"!!!!!!!!!!!!!:angry:
Currently not snowing and plain old rain. not good. Heading out to do a full resi run at least one time in case we do end up with 10" and ice underneath.


----------



## qualitycut

So property manger called claiming we had more than 2 inches which we are not close to, then said well the forecastast night said we were supposed to so how don't we.


----------



## ryde307

3-4 from Minnetonka to Hopkins. Was rain now dumping pretty good in hopkins.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hammer just said it should be done by 5 or 6 tonight, additional 1-3".

Back snow in Shakopee, big flakes!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Back to all snow now in mpls. Was raining pretty hard coming from Bloomington to mpls. I'm at about 2.75". Here now. If this would just stay as snow I could see an easy additional 3" by the time it's done. 
Martinson, I've got an operator about the same age as yours. Hoping in about 10 years he'll be my best bobcat operator. Thumbs Up


----------



## mnlefty

I've got about the same as SSS, maybe just a bit over 2.5 near 494/35W... pretty heavy stuff, not the worst I've seen, but you could skate on the concrete underneath.


----------



## skorum03

It's been raining steadily for two hours now in Hudson. I doubt I'll even get to plow.


----------



## qualitycut

started snowing here again, we will see how long it lasts. It amazes me how many people think 1 inch of snow is like 3 or 4. Driving me nuts.


----------



## Green Grass

Martinson9;1675367 said:


> Anyone on here plow out in Dassel? My mom's house needs to be plowed. No rush it's vacant.


I am in Waverly so I can run out there.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1675444 said:


> started snowing here again, we will see how long it lasts. It amazes me how many people think 1 inch of snow is like 3 or 4. Driving me nuts.


Wait til the end of the season. They'll say the opposite


----------



## ryde307

Does anyone do driveways near 169 and cedar lake rd? I have one we have done forever but really only do commercial now. I can turn you direct to the homeowner or it can be billed direct to us. Small 2 car wide 2 car deep driveway with 4 stairs and 15ft of sidewalk to the front door that gets shoveled.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1675456 said:


> Wait til the end of the season. They'll say the opposite


The ones calling are seasonal or monthly, go figure


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1675471 said:


> The ones calling are seasonal or monthly, go figure


What do you have out that way?I'm guessing 3" or so here.

I'm not doing anything until its done tonight.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1675475 said:


> What do you have out that way?I'm guessing 3" or so here.
> 
> I'm not doing anything until its done tonight.


Driveway had just under 2 when I plowed it 20 minutes ago


----------



## Green Grass

Plowing during the day sucks!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1675475 said:


> What do you have out that way?I'm guessing 3" or so here.
> 
> I'm not doing anything until its done tonight.


We're doing the same, waiting until tonight. We did get out and do some of our stuff earlier today but will have to do it again. I'm at about 4" now and it is very dense. Can't wait until it all freezes up.:crying:


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1675479 said:


> Driveway had just under 2 when I plowed it 20 minutes ago


Ah, ok. I was just wondering.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Anyone see the forecasted wind map that Nws put on facebook?

35 + mph gusts at 21:00 tonight, this should be fun.... Ha!


----------



## banonea

Nothing but rain here:realmad: not even slippery out either. when the temp drops I can see it becoming a skating rink, and it don't look like we are going to get anything out of this one. :crying:

Just want to throw this out there.... 
If anyone is in need of a truck and driver for this storm, I would be willing to drive up from Rochester. I have a 2 yard western tornado sander as well as a shoveler with snow blower that could come with me. not to familiar with the cities area but I do have a GPS in the truck so I am sure I can find any location.

Not sure what people are paying for a truck and driver, I have never subbed one before, but I am fully insured and a LLC so if someone wanted to 1099 me at the end of the year I have no problem with that...... Tired of sitting on my butt waiting for snow here so I might as well see if someone needs help Thumbs Up message me here if you like or call me at 507-696-7524 and ask for Tim


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wizard needs a couple more guys in the white Dodge for ballast.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1675505 said:


> Wizard needs a couple more guys in the white Dodge for ballast.


If its a dodge it needs more than ballast:laughing:


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1675481 said:


> Can't wait until it all freezes up.:crying:


This is just what I'm afraid of. It's going to be a mess out there.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1675481 said:


> We're doing the same, waiting until tonight. We did get out and do some of our stuff earlier today but will have to do it again. I'm at about 4" now and it is very dense. Can't wait until it all freezes up.:crying:


Ya, I went and did one run through everything bit its been snowing good for a whole here now, I'm guessing I'm around 4" by now too.


----------



## OC&D

Looking at the radar unless things redevelop I'm thinking it should be out of here by 7PM tonight, which correlates nicely with a major drop in temperature.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1675573 said:


> Looking at the radar unless things redevelop I'm thinking it should be out of here by 7PM tonight, which correlates nicely with a major drop in temperature.


I hoping 7 will be a good time to take off. I really don't want to go any earlier. The only thing I read on the NWS discussion was another wave might form along the SD border but it sounds like that will maybe miss the metro to the North. Not sure though, they really didn't say exactly. Wherever it goes it will be fluffy.


----------



## unit28

banonea;1675506 said:


> If its a dodge it needs more than ballast:laughing:


you might see 3" sunday night down there?
some places like Elk River didn't get to much I'm guessing,
while a bit North of Mille Lacks saw over 16 in McG.

On a good note it'll get fluffier as the temps drop
ratio forcast of over 30-1 this weekend possible

edit
SSS saw that ratio too


----------



## banonea

unit28;1675582 said:


> you might see 3" sunday night down there?
> some places like Elk River didn't get to much I'm guessing,
> while a bit North of Mille Lacks saw over 16 in McG.
> 
> On a good note it'll get fluffier as the temps drop
> ratio forcast of over 30-1 this weekend possible
> 
> edit
> SSS saw that ratio too


I hope so.... I am itching to plow


----------



## OC&D

Methinks it's pretty much over boys......let the games begin.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1675610 said:


> Methinks it's pretty much over boys......let the games begin.


Too many people out there, I'm not going.


----------



## Camden

It's stopped here in central MN. You guys will be in the clear soon.


----------



## Green Grass

Well the wind is picking up


----------



## SSS Inc.

This is going to sound stupid but any of you guys with cat skid steers can you tell me what to press to angle a broom on one of these. I'm a bobcat guy and I'm plowing a job where they have their own skid steer for sidewalks. This old guy that I've known for years is trying to angle the dam thing but I haven't got a clue.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1675736 said:


> This is going to sound stupid but any of you guys with cat skid steers can you tell me what to press to angle a broom on one of these. I'm a bobcat guy and I'm plowing a job where they have their own skid steer for sidewalks. This old guy that I've known for years is trying to angle the dam thing but I haven't got a clue.


Just keep pushing buttons something should happen.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1675744 said:


> Just keep pushing buttons something should happen.


Already tried that. Honked the horn like ten times. Hes really pissed because they sold his bobcat and bought him this and he has no idea how to run it.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1675747 said:


> Already tried that. Honked the horn like ten times. Hes really pissed because they sold his bobcat and bought him this and he has no idea how to run it.


And that is why I always run bobcat.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1675749 said:


> And that is why I always run bobcat.


I think he gave up. Just parked it.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1675736 said:


> This is going to sound stupid but any of you guys with cat skid steers can you tell me what to press to angle a broom on one of these. I'm a bobcat guy and I'm plowing a job where they have their own skid steer for sidewalks. This old guy that I've known for years is trying to angle the dam thing but I haven't got a clue.


I believe the face of the joystick has an embedded toggle switch. It's been a long time since I used a Cat skid but I'm pretty sure that's the location...


----------



## ryde307

The track wheel on right joystick controls left right and trigger on off normally.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Icy under the snow. Will the bulk salt work? Or is it just for show?


----------



## OC&D

Drakeslayer;1675860 said:


> Icy under the snow. Will the bulk salt work? Or is it just for show?


I'm using NSI's bulk stuff which supposedly works down to 0F. We'll see. I've got a lot of snow pack which is exactly what I was afraid of but I'm hoping it will break it up enough for me to scrape later this morning.

I hate to say it, but my heart just isn't into it so far this year. I'm already looking forward to spring, and it's way too early to be feeling that way.


----------



## BossPlow614

OC&D;1675902 said:


> I'm using NSI's bulk stuff which supposedly works down to 0F. We'll see. I've got a lot of snow pack which is exactly what I was afraid of but I'm hoping it will break it up enough for me to scrape later this morning.
> 
> I hate to say it, but my heart just isn't into it so far this year. I'm already looking forward to spring, and it's way too early to be feeling that way.


I'm also ready for spring/summer.


----------



## ryde307

Salt works SO so I just got done salting some lots 30 min ago. Checked them and it's melting just slowly and it needs to be heavy because of the hardpack.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Was informed we've lost the tail light and driver's side rear quarter on my '12 Ram.


----------



## qualitycut

I did some nice landscaping on a lawn today.

I'm already so sickk of the customers, I can't believe how many times in 6 hrs the same 4 people called today.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Anyone need some extra work in Brooklyn Park/Center? I'm way behind... 612-810-3288


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1675909 said:


> Was informed we've lost the tail light and driver's side rear quarter on my '12 Ram.


that sucks :angry:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Sorry to hear that Lwnmwrman. Did Jeremy do it?

On another note I would like to thank three of you guys that were so nice that you plowed some of my jobs for me tonight. It was nice meeting you all, sorry I didn't catch any names during our conversations but I'll take care of them next time. I'm done so early because of it I think I will bill all of them tonight. Oh, that's right one of them has already paid in full for the entire season.


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1675848 said:


> The track wheel on right joystick controls left right and trigger on off normally.


I know nothing about cats but that was my first guess but on this machine nothing happened with the trigger. To get the broom to turn you had to turn the track wheel and hold in position. I'm pretty sure something is wrong with the machine because I could get nothing to work for the guy and I can't believe that Cats are that difficult. I can usually get things working after about ten minutes of pushing buttons.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone still up and working. I need help. 651-248-9728. White Bear, Lindstrom, Blaine. **** just hit the fan and I'm ******.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1675860 said:


> Icy under the snow. Will the bulk salt work?


I'm hoping it will. I think I got it down soon enough before the temp really dropped. I guess we shall see.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1675916 said:


> Anyone still up and working. I need help. 651-248-9728. White Bear, Lindstrom, Blaine. **** just hit the fan and I'm ******.


Wish I could help you out, sounds serious.

banonea!!!! Why didn't you make the drive up here????:realmad::realmad:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Guy that plowed the District Office pushed all the snow into the handicapped / visitor parking spots directly next to the front door of the district office.

Sent my tractor over with the pusher to push the pile out of the way after I tried to chisel away at it for an hour with the truck.

Leave to fill up a truck, tractor guy calls to say he's stuck and needs the loader.

Mean while crew leader at the Senior High says Sr. High is done.

I go to pull said tractor out, he has high pointed it on top of a frozen snow bank on the back side of the bank he was supposed to move, with the blower on the back into the ground.

He's tried to get it out so much he's buried the tractor.

I drive across the yard, try to pull it out with my truck. No go. Now my tractor is hung up on a snow bank right in front of the district office.

Head back to Sr. High to send tractor guy home, there is snow EVERYWHERE!

I've had 4 guys here for 6 hours now.

Now I'm here going over the entire property with a truck, not getting to other places.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1675921 said:


> Guy that plowed the District Office pushed all the snow into the handicapped / visitor parking spots directly next to the front door of the district office.
> 
> Sent my tractor over with the pusher to push the pile out of the way after I tried to chisel away at it for an hour with the truck.
> 
> Leave to fill up a truck, tractor guy calls to say he's stuck and needs the loader.
> 
> Mean while crew leader at the Senior High says Sr. High is done.
> 
> I go to pull said tractor out, he has high pointed it on top of a frozen snow bank on the back side of the bank he was supposed to move, with the blower on the back into the ground.
> 
> He's tried to get it out so much he's buried the tractor.
> 
> I drive across the yard, try to pull it out with my truck. No go. Now my tractor is hung up on a snow bank right in front of the district office.
> 
> Head back to Sr. High to send tractor guy home, there is snow EVERYWHERE!
> 
> I've had 4 guys here for 6 hours now.
> 
> Now I'm here going over the entire property with a truck, not getting to other places.


Looks like there's an employee meeting tomorrow, or a job fair at you place. You'll get it all doneThumbs Up


----------



## IDST

cbservicesllc;1675912 said:


> Anyone need some extra work in Brooklyn Park/Center? I'm way behind... 612-810-3288


 Still need help 651_308_1499


----------



## IDST

Think I'm screwed. Used wrong gas can on toro. Any suggestions???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jagext;1675927 said:


> Think I'm screwed. Used wrong gas can on toro. Any suggestions???


Dump all gas out, put mix in. All the help I got.


----------



## ryde307

Sss do you plow plus in Eden prairie as I read this I swear you truck just drove infront of me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Can't make this up.

Got the school done. Went home, took a shoveler with in his truck, him in his truck, me in mine.

Said park your truck, we are going to wait for another driver to get back to the house and grab another snowblower. We have 3 townhomes to hit up yet for finals.

I te him flag the other driver down when he gets back, that I was going to take a nap.

30 minutes goes by and no driver. I get my nap in, decide I'm going to turn around, hook up my trailer and go get my skid that's sitting in town.

Put the truck in reverse, back up 2', "BAM!" I'm thinking what the hell?

All of a sudden my Shoveler's lights come on. 

I live on 17 acres. My shoveler decided he was going to park directly behind me, 2' away without telling me, no lights, nothing.

Now my pintle hitch is jambed into his front bumper and we can't get the trucks apart.

Seriously. This is getting to be psychotic.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1675946 said:


> Can't make this up.
> 
> Now my pintle hitch is jambed into his front bumper and we can't get the trucks apart.
> 
> Seriously. This is getting to be psychotic.


I'm going to refer to this night in the future if everything goes south for me some night. All I'll have to do is look at how your night is going and mine won't seem so bad. Good luck.


----------



## TKLAWN

jagext;1675927 said:


> Think I'm screwed. Used wrong gas can on toro. Any suggestions???


Take two weeks off. Then quit.


----------



## TKLAWN

Just got in. Now return the rental in f-ing dassel. Never saw any rain here the whole time guessing probably 8inches or so.:crying:


----------



## maxwellp

jagext;1675927 said:


> Think I'm screwed. Used wrong gas can on toro. Any suggestions???



Did you run it tell it stopped? 
Put some 24-1 mix in it and see if it will run. I have gotten 2 cycles to fix that this has happened to and I would say the is a about 50% chance that it may still run. You could take the muffler off and look in the ex ports to see if the rings are all covered with aluminum. If they are you have a new boat anchor:crying:.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sideways, but a pic to show I'm not bsing this crap.


----------



## SnowClear

LwnmwrMan22;1676004 said:


> Sideways, but a pic to show I'm not bsing this crap.


A lesser man would have quit by now.


----------



## maxwellp

Leave it that way and go plow roads!


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1676004 said:


> Sideways, but a pic to show I'm not bsing this crap.


Don't take this the wrong way, but I don't think anyone doubted you.

For what it's worth, I pulled out of a lot this morning and missed seeing a car coming, hit the throttle to get turned and out of his way but ended up sliding straight across the street into a tree. I looked like a real class act, but at least noone was hurt and there wasn't any damage(well, the tree might disagree).


----------



## CGLC

Hang in there lawmmowerman. We feel your pain, and are hooked on your stories. You need to make a reality show about plowing.


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1675938 said:


> Sss do you plow plus in Eden prairie as I read this I swear you truck just drove infront of me.


Nope wasn't me. I was sleeping......I think.Thumbs Up


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1675946 said:


> Can't make this up.
> 
> Got the school done. Went home, took a shoveler with in his truck, him in his truck, me in mine.
> 
> Said park your truck, we are going to wait for another driver to get back to the house and grab another snowblower. We have 3 townhomes to hit up yet for finals.
> 
> I te him flag the other driver down when he gets back, that I was going to take a nap.
> 
> 30 minutes goes by and no driver. I get my nap in, decide I'm going to turn around, hook up my trailer and go get my skid that's sitting in town.
> 
> Put the truck in reverse, back up 2', "BAM!" I'm thinking what the hell?
> 
> All of a sudden my Shoveler's lights come on.
> 
> I live on 17 acres. My shoveler decided he was going to park directly behind me, 2' away without telling me, no lights, nothing.
> 
> Now my pintle hitch is jambed into his front bumper and we can't get the trucks apart.
> 
> Seriously. This is getting to be psychotic.


Pull the pin and leave the hitch stuck in his truck.


----------



## qualitycut

CGLC;1676022 said:


> Hang in there lawmmowerman. We feel your pain, and are hooked on your stories. You need to make a reality show about plowing.


And they wouldnt even need to make anything up. He could probably even have hour long episodes.

Lwnmrr hopefully you get everything taking care of. I would have offered help if I would have seen your post. Kelp your head up many would have thrown in the towel.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Had a call from the owner of the management company than manages the mobile home park we plow regarding a phone call from a resident.

Last night a resident called me to spread salt (know many of the residents personally, dad used to manage the park, owners are friends of the parents for 40+ years).

Resident called, requesting salt to be spread. I said they need to call the management company or I don't get paid.

Apparently now the people at the park are saying the management company raised the rent but doesn't pay vendors.

I tried to say what I said, but owner of the management company kept going off about me talking to residents and she didn't appreciate receiving phone calls at 8:30 at night.


----------



## Camden

You learned a lesson there...if the person isn't signing the front of your checks then you don't talk about how much you're getting paid.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1676071 said:


> You learned a lesson there...if the person isn't signing the front of your checks then you don't talk about how much you're getting paid.


It wasn't how much, the resident didn't understand that if I don't have approval.... Basically call the office, not me.


----------



## Green Grass

Well got home and it is 50 in the house. Guess I better call the furnace guy.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1676080 said:


> Well got home and it is 50 in the house. Guess I better call the furnace guy.


Happened to me last year, try cleaning the igniter is usually the fix.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1676096 said:


> Happened to me last year, try cleaning the igniter is usually the fix.


Guess it needs a circuit board for $125. It would fire but the blows would not go.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1676108 said:


> Guess it needs a circuit board for $125. It would fire but the blows would not go.


Hopefully you don't need to wait to long.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1676108 said:


> Guess it needs a circuit board for $125. It would fire but the blows would not go.


Had that happen to mine a few years back on Christmas eve night, that was a cheap bill!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1676130 said:


> Had that happen to mine a few years back on Christmas eve night, that was a cheap bill!


Great thing about the fire service there is someone for every trade.


----------



## mnglocker

after reading the last two pages, I'm feeling pretty good.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1676080 said:


> Well got home and it is 50 in the house. Guess I better call the furnace guy.


Happened this last march. It was the blower motor


----------



## Camden

mnglocker;1676142 said:


> after reading the last two pages, I'm feeling pretty good.


x2

I had a lot of problems too but nothing compared to Lawnmowerdude.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Luckily no problems here to speak of. I've got random people plowing my jobs for me so that was actually a plus. Only problem I had was trying to find something to jam in the key slot on my little Toro. Only thing I could find was a cotter pin. Took me ten minutes of aggravation before I realized how the little shut off switch worked. A sliver of wood doesn't conduct electricity nearly as well as a metal cotter pin. Now I know how their stupid little red plastic key functions though.Thumbs Up


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1676154 said:


> Luckily no problems here to speak of. I've got random people plowing my jobs for me so that was actually a plus. Only problem I had was trying to find something to jam in the key slot on my little Toro. Only thing I could find was a cotter pin. Took me ten minutes of aggravation before I realized how the little shut off switch worked. A sliver of wood doesn't conduct electricity nearly as well as a metal cotter pin. Now I know how their stupid little red plastic key functions though.Thumbs Up


Where do we mail the bill for taking care of those lots for you?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1676156 said:


> Where do we mail the bill for taking care of those lots for you?


The weird part of the whole deal was that I showed up on at each site just as they we're finishing. All of them we're shocked that they weren't their jobs this year. By the third one I started second guessing myself thinking maybe I don't have the new parking lots I thought I did. Then I remembered one guy had already paid us for the season so I felt better about it. I just hate rolling up on a job and seeing someone else plowing.


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone plow up near Penn and Lowry area? Small lot.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1676164 said:


> The weird part of the whole deal was that I showed up on at each site just as they we're finishing. All of them we're shocked that they weren't their jobs this year. By the third one I started second guessing myself thinking maybe I don't have the new parking lots I thought I did. Then I remembered one guy had already paid us for the season so I felt better about it. I just hate rolling up on a job and seeing someone else plowing.


When I used to plow in Minneapolis that happened to me a few times. I also plowed a few that were bot mine. I think with buildings so close people get addressws mixed up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

how much would you guys charge for an apartment that's insisting we come back and scrape the hard pack off concrete so they can quote unquote properly salt the sidewalks.

I know she's going to think we are responsible to do it.


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1675918 said:


> Wish I could help you out, sounds serious.
> 
> banonea!!!! Why didn't you make the drive up here????:realmad::realmad:


I just found out, if I would have known I would have been there.... sorry Lrmn


----------



## mnglocker

LwnmwrMan22;1676193 said:


> how much would you guys charge for an apartment that's insisting we come back and scrape the hard pack off concrete so they can quote unquote properly salt the sidewalks.
> 
> I know she's going to think we are responsible to do it.


Hourly. Period. Way too many unknowns and other things to bite you in the ass.

Pay yourself enough to cover your time and resulting broken equipment.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

mnglocker;1676215 said:


> Hourly. Period. Way too many unknowns and other things to bite you in the ass.
> 
> Pay yourself enough to cover your time and resulting broken equipment.


I'm sure I will lose this account. Left a message saying I will be there tomorrow. Time and materials.

Had the same conversation last year. She was upset. I said shoveling at 1" is not the same as scraping.

Last year they fired the caretaker. No caretaker this year.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1676138 said:


> Great thing about the fire service there is someone for every trade.


Very true, the one trade area that I'm missing a contact.


----------



## banonea

Lwnmwr, did you get everything handled or do you still need some help? I can be up there with a truck with a V plow and a shoveler if you have things you need done this evening. no need to babysit so you can get other things done. I didn't realize you needed help last night. I checked the site at midnight and didn't see any posting from anyone, got busy this morning and didn't check till this afternoon. If you want to take down my # it is 507-696-7524. If we don't have snow coming here we ain't doing anything else so we can come up and help out you or anyone else for that matter so if anyone else wants to wright down my # please feel free. I have 3 trucks, a skid loader and a bed sander that I can bring with for support.


----------



## Martinson9

SSS Inc.;1676023 said:


> Nope wasn't me. I was sleeping......I think.Thumbs Up


That was probably Scott Jay Services if it was a red Ford.


----------



## Martinson9

Green Grass;1676108 said:


> Guess it needs a circuit board for $125. It would fire but the blows would not go.


$125? Who did you call. I just had one go at a rental and I paid $550.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Banonea,

I think I'm good.

Got a couple more townhomes to do a final on, but I'm going to go home, spend time with the family and do them early. Have a list of apartments to clear lots tomorrow anyways when they get the cars out of the way.

Had some buddies pick up handful of accounts once they were done mid morning and get the stuff done.

Going to test out a couple of new plow guys tomorrow on these cleanup jobs, then do some firing this weekend.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1676266 said:


> Banonea,
> 
> I think I'm good.
> 
> Got a couple more townhomes to do a final on, but I'm going to go home, spend time with the family and do them early. Have a list of apartments to clear lots tomorrow anyways when they get the cars out of the way.
> 
> Had some buddies pick up handful of accounts once they were done mid morning and get the stuff done.
> 
> Going to test out a couple of new plow guys tomorrow on these cleanup jobs, then do some firing this weekend.


Sounds good, I know ware you are coming from, sounds like the year I had 3 years ago when we got 27" in like 8hours here. broke 2 plows and my skid loader, almost gave it up that year. :angry:
Keep my # if the ***** hits the fan again and don't be afraid to call at anytime of night, I always answer my phone. We do some minor remodeling in the winter but its nothing we can't drop for the day if needed to plow snow, I would rather sit on my ass and make money then swing a hammer

Good luck with the new guys, I got one this year myself, only the 2 time I have ever put someone other than my brother in a plow truck, and last year it cost me a new garage door at a customers house:realmad:


----------



## tacovic

Anyone have an opening to salt a small lot in cottage grove this season?


----------



## PremierL&L

Anyone interested in a small industrial lot in St. Paul? Its like a mile north of the capitol building, I'd do it myself but don't have time to add it to my route. PM me if your interested.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1676266 said:


> Banonea,
> 
> Going to test out a couple of new plow guys tomorrow on these cleanup jobs, then do some firing this weekend.


The Job Fair is going to happen, good. Just in time to try the new guys with the 3" of fluff that looks increasingly likely Sunday. I'm all about getting rid of guys the minute they don't pull their own weight. No more second chances. Next Spring we are going to give new guys 1 week to prove they are worth it. If not they're out of here. I'm sure I'm not the only one that has given far too many second chances, or my favorite we're too busy to fire them now. I have come to realize that you're much better off without the dead weight around. 
I hope you find some good new guys.


----------



## Green Grass

Martinson9;1676259 said:


> $125? Who did you call. I just had one go at a rental and I paid $550.


I ended up paying $200 because he had to go pick one up. Toms heating and cooling in Waverly. 763-286-1568


----------



## andersman02

Feels good to be home for good finally. Hope every one had a fun event.

Dumb question. What are you expecting your treated salt to do when we have weather and hard pack like this?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1676371 said:


> The Job Fair is going to happen, good. Just in time to try the new guys with the 3" of fluff that looks increasingly likely Sunday. I'm all about getting rid of guys the minute they don't pull their own weight. No more second chances. Next Spring we are going to give new guys 1 week to prove they are worth it. If not they're out of here. I'm sure I'm not the only one that has given far too many second chances, or my favorite we're too busy to fire them now. I have come to realize that you're much better off without the dead weight around.
> I hope you find some good new guys.


bad thing is they will just move on to another company until they find someone easy on them. I had a company meeting and told them how its going to be. I have all new guys this year. but my old ones were a pain at times but they knew every inch of the properties. I am anxious and nervous on how this season will go.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1676378 said:


> I ended up paying $200 because he had to go pick one up. Toms heating and cooling in Waverly. 763-286-1568


Is that ass chief?


----------



## Camden

andersman02;1676410 said:


> Dumb question. What are you expecting your treated salt to do when we have weather and hard pack like this?


My non-treated salt is actually working so I bet your treated stuff will work even better.


----------



## OC&D

Hamelfire;1676458 said:


> Is that ass chief?


I know you're not asking me, and I have no idea what you're even asking, but this is hilarious. :laughing:


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1676458 said:


> Is that ass chief?


Used to be he is not anymore.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1676371 said:


> The Job Fair is going to happen, good. Just in time to try the new guys with the 3" of fluff that looks increasingly likely Sunday. I'm all about getting rid of guys the minute they don't pull their own weight. No more second chances. Next Spring we are going to give new guys 1 week to prove they are worth it. If not they're out of here. I'm sure I'm not the only one that has given far too many second chances, or my favorite we're too busy to fire them now. I have come to realize that you're much better off without the dead weight around.
> I hope you find some good new guys.


Its funny you say to busy to fire them because that's how I thought this summer and he quit and I haven't been happier


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1676546 said:


> Its funny you say to busy to fire them because that's how I thought this summer and he quit and I haven't been happier


We had a guy this summer that was worthless. He was the kind that constantly was moving but nothing got done. He also needed constant approval always asking is this ok, look what I did, etc. etc. The last straw was putting gasoline in a diesel engine.:crying: I fired him on the spot and had him sit in a truck the rest of the day until we could get him back to the shop. The next day morale improved and jobs got done just as fast or even faster without him. This is when we realized we're not putting up with it anymore. Whatever your business is I think most people can sum up the potential of an employee within a day or two. Of course this may be wrong on occasion but i would bet that 9 out of 10 times your gut feeling is correct.


----------



## snowman55

hey lawnmower let me guess dominium


----------



## banonea

I found that for the most part..... employees suck! 

I had 10 people working for me at one point with my construction company, and with the exception of 1 or 2 of them it was one big daycare. they all wanted to be paid a ton of money for doing as little as possible. By the end of the week, after taxes, insurance and all the other expense's of running a company, there check was bigger than mine, so I got rid of all of them and went solo. I did less work, but made more money payup. Did that for about 7years then I brought my brother into the company and we do everything ourselves for the most part. We hire guys if we got a big job and need "grunt" labor and in the winter for shoveling from employment agency's, no taxes or insurances to piss with, wright the agency a check at the end of the month and wright it off at the end of the year. Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1676565 said:


> I found that for the most part..... employees suck!
> 
> I had 10 people working for me at one point with my construction company, and with the exception of 1 or 2 of them it was one big daycare. they all wanted to be paid a ton of money for doing as little as possible. By the end of the week, after taxes, insurance and all the other expense's of running a company, there check was bigger than mine, so I got rid of all of them and went solo. I did less work, but made more money payup. Did that for about 7years then I brought my brother into the company and we do everything ourselves for the most part. We hire guys if we got a big job and need "grunt" labor and in the winter for shoveling from employment agency's, no taxes or insurances to piss with, wright the agency a check at the end of the month and wright it off at the end of the year. Thumbs Up


That's why I only run one or two people, I'm young enough were I can still **** block but soon I will not.
I actually switched from running my employees through me and ran them through a temp agency and saved me about 3 dollars an hr per guy.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1676571 said:


> That's why I only run one or two people, I'm young enough were I can still **** block but soon I will not.
> I actually switched from running my employees through me and ran them through a temp agency and saved me about 3 dollars an hr per guy.


Not quite sure what " **** Block" is, but, if that is your thing.....:laughing:

I'm 42 (old to some) and can out run most guys that have worked for me so I can be a hard guy to please, but I also realize that no one will ever work as hard as I do because it is "MY" company and I don't expect them to, BUT, I do expect you to do the work you were hired for and if you can't then you are dead weight and I don't need and wont have that. If I see you have potential and a drive to do the job right and want to learn, that is more important to me than speed. Speed comes with time. Knowledge has to be learned and if you don't want to learn, don't waste my time Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1676572 said:


> Not quite sure what " **** Block" is, but, if that is your thing.....:laughing:
> 
> I'm 42 (old to some) and can out run most guys that have worked for me so I can be a hard guy to please, but I also realize that no one will ever work as hard as I do because it is "MY" company and I don't expect them to, BUT, I do expect you to do the work you were hired for and if you can't then you are dead weight and I don't need and wont have that. If I see you have potential and a drive to do the job right and want to learn, that is more important to me than speed. Speed comes with time. Knowledge has to be learned and if you don't want to learn, don't waste my time Thumbs Up


I meant hump block. The o and p are to close for my fat fingers.

I agree the will to learn is key. Usually if they want to learn they will put in the effortnat least


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1676574 said:


> I meant hump block. The o and p are to close for my fat fingers


I have the same problems when I text....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;1676563 said:


> hey lawnmower let me guess dominium


No, I'm good with all of the Dominium properties.


----------



## Martinson9

NWS has 1-3 for me Sunday and 1-2 Sunday night. 2 trucks are in the shop. I hope they work quickly.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Martinson9;1676661 said:


> NWS has 1-3 for me Sunday and 1-2 Sunday night. 2 trucks are in the shop. I hope they work quickly.


Same amounts for me. Most of my stuff is ready. My 3 little toros need to be gone over yet


----------



## SSS Inc.

NWS has the same for me. All the models have 4-5" for the whole metro. Should be nice snow to push.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1676663 said:


> NWS has the same for me. All the models have 4-5" for the whole metro. Should be nice snow to push.


What, you didn't enjoy pushing this last snow?!?!!

I can't imagine why.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1676662 said:


> Same amounts for me. Most of my stuff is ready. My 3 little toros need to be gone over yet


Were you still interested in that spreader I have?


----------



## OC&D

banonea;1676700 said:


> Were you still interested in that spreader I have?


Heh. Haven't you two been trying to hook up about that spreader for about a year now? :laughing:


----------



## banonea

OC&D;1676706 said:


> Heh. Haven't you two been trying to hook up about that spreader for about a year now? :laughing:


lol, yea. never quite got there last year. I just want to get rid of the dam thing.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1676700 said:


> Were you still interested in that spreader I have?


yeah I could use it, after buying a deere 2320 and making part of my shed a shop im tight on money til snow money rolls in next month and that depends on much snow we get


----------



## jimslawnsnow

OC&D;1676706 said:


> Heh. Haven't you two been trying to hook up about that spreader for about a year now? :laughing:


I had forgotten about it after my son was born and we got a foot and a half of snow with only 2 guys to do most accounts.


----------



## IDST

maxwellp;1675983 said:



> Did you run it tell it stopped?
> Put some 24-1 mix in it and see if it will run. I have gotten 2 cycles to fix that this has happened to and I would say the is a about 50% chance that it may still run. You could take the muffler off and look in the ex ports to see if the rings are all covered with aluminum. If they are you have a new boat anchor:crying:.


got me a boat anchor


----------



## maxwellp

jagext;1676747 said:


> got me a boat anchor


Now you will just need a new piston and rings. The steel bore is most likely ok.


----------



## IDST

maxwellp;1676749 said:


> Now you will just need a new piston and rings. The steel bore is most likely ok.


Yeah trying to find parts online now


----------



## skorum03

Any of you guys ever have your ultra mount system freeze into the mounts and not un hook? haha wanted to take the plow off my truck this morning but it decided it wanted to stay on I guess.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;1676762 said:


> Any of you guys ever have your ultra mount system freeze into the mounts and not un hook? haha wanted to take the plow off my truck this morning but it decided it wanted to stay on I guess.


My boss plows have done that. Just took a couple buckets of hot water


----------



## CityGuy

Ok I know there are a few builder/remodlers here and maybe a plumber? My sump pump drain hose froze last night/this morning. I caught it and unplugged to save pump. Went out side and tried to losen drain hose thinking it was frozen and I would thaw out in garage. Could not get it off so I cut it off. I was reading on the net about frozen pipes and they say to zip tie a 4 inch flex pipe to it in the winter thus creating and air gap/break. Anyone have any advice on this? I would just leave it off but pvc pipe exits home 6 or so inches off ground and I am afraid it will freeze up into the pipe.


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;1676764 said:


> My boss plows have done that. Just took a couple buckets of hot water


I figured I couldn't be the only one.


----------



## Green Grass

skorum03;1676762 said:


> Any of you guys ever have your ultra mount system freeze into the mounts and not un hook? haha wanted to take the plow off my truck this morning but it decided it wanted to stay on I guess.


When it is that cold I am to lazy to unhook the plow.


----------



## skorum03

Green Grass;1676805 said:


> When it is that cold I am to lazy to unhook the plow.


I agree in most cases but my front end is making a funny noise when turning in 4 wheel drive. Kind of a squeeking and clanking noise that I am trying to figure out what it is. Any ideas?


----------



## Green Grass

skorum03;1676811 said:


> I agree in most cases but my front end is making a funny noise when turning in 4 wheel drive. Kind of a squeeking and clanking noise that I am trying to figure out what it is. Any ideas?


Front axle joints


----------



## skorum03

Green Grass;1676812 said:


> Front axle joints


Big job? Or not too bad?


----------



## Green Grass

skorum03;1676821 said:


> Big job? Or not too bad?


It can be a big job. You have to pull the wheel bearings out.


----------



## Martinson9

Green Grass, you want to plow that driveway in Dassel for me? If so, call or text me at 612.309.9759. Driveway is easy. Need you to shovel too since it's for sale.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I need a load of "grit" spread at a property on West 7th on Tuesday of next week.

Any takers? Can anyone send me DeerShack's number?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1676825 said:


> It can be a big job. You have to pull the wheel bearings out.


Agreed... what kind of truck?


----------



## skorum03

cbservicesllc;1676940 said:


> Agreed... what kind of truck?


2001 f250 diesel

I watched a bunch of youtube videos on how to do it, doesn't look terrible. I've done worse I think.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1676928 said:


> I need a load of "grit" spread at a property on West 7th on Tuesday of next week.
> 
> Any takers? Can anyone send me DeerShack's number?


No salt, new concrete construction in November. Would like something a little heavier than sand.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1676717 said:


> yeah I could use it, after buying a deere 2320 and making part of my shed a shop im tight on money til snow money rolls in next month and that depends on much snow we get


It is still here so let me knowThumbs Up


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1676719 said:


> I had forgotten about it after my son was born and we got a foot and a half of snow with only 2 guys to do most accounts.


if you end up needing help anytime, give a shout. I would be happy to slide over after we get done....


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1676764 said:


> My boss plows have done that. Just took a couple buckets of hot water


Just hit a snow pile hard enough, that what I do.....Thumbs Up


----------



## banonea

Hamelfire;1676782 said:


> Ok I know there are a few builder/remodlers here and maybe a plumber? My sump pump drain hose froze last night/this morning. I caught it and unplugged to save pump. Went out side and tried to losen drain hose thinking it was frozen and I would thaw out in garage. Could not get it off so I cut it off. I was reading on the net about frozen pipes and they say to zip tie a 4 inch flex pipe to it in the winter thus creating and air gap/break. Anyone have any advice on this? I would just leave it off but pvc pipe exits home 6 or so inches off ground and I am afraid it will freeze up into the pipe.


never heard of that before
what we have done before is to get a small heat tape and insert it into the pipe and leave it plugged in. they only cost a dollar or two to run. make sure it is water proof, most are but good to check


----------



## banonea

skorum03;1676944 said:


> 2001 f250 diesel
> 
> I watched a bunch of youtube videos on how to do it, doesn't look terrible. I've done worse I think.


I have done them on the f150, not bad, just need the spanner nut wrench and a bench vise. joints are around $25.00 for the good ones and I would put the good ones in, life time warranty so when they go out again and they will , you can get the replacements for free


----------



## Ranger620

Hamelfire;1676782 said:


> Ok I know there are a few builder/remodlers here and maybe a plumber? My sump pump drain hose froze last night/this morning. I caught it and unplugged to save pump. Went out side and tried to losen drain hose thinking it was frozen and I would thaw out in garage. Could not get it off so I cut it off. I was reading on the net about frozen pipes and they say to zip tie a 4 inch flex pipe to it in the winter thus creating and air gap/break. Anyone have any advice on this? I would just leave it off but pvc pipe exits home 6 or so inches off ground and I am afraid it will freeze up into the pipe.


If it runs all winter then heat tape as suggested works best. Wrap with tape then insulation cover with duct tape. Good cheap fix.


----------



## Ranger620

skorum03;1676944 said:


> 2001 f250 diesel
> 
> I watched a bunch of youtube videos on how to do it, doesn't look terrible. I've done worse I think.


Easy job just time consuming. Once your ready to pull the shaft out it will come out kinda hard. Its not pressed in but seats in there real good. Ive used a small hammer and a flat blunt object to tap on it from the back or buy the specialty tool ford says you need. 2 hrs a side


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1676945 said:


> No salt, new concrete construction in November. Would like something a little heavier than sand.


You mean like chicken grit you can buy at the hardware store?  Its usually New Ulm Quartzite (Reddish color) and I've got about 30 tons of it. Other wise its the same size as the granite we have and that pile about a thousand tons. We use this stuff for Chip sealing roads and parking lots. Not really interested in doing it for you though. Not sure if the piles are frozen solid or not.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1676954 said:


> if you end up needing help anytime, give a shout. I would be happy to slide over after we get done....


OK will do. Seems like our snows get done about the same time. We usually spend 8-12 after its done snowing depending on snow type.

On that spreader we'll see what the winter brings. We go your way at least once a month maybe more. My 7 month old was born with cataracts so we see his doctor monthly.


----------



## ringahding1

Channel 5 has it @ 1-3" for metro, down south 3" SUNDAY


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ringahding1;1677017 said:


> Channel 5 has it @ 1-3" for metro, down south 3" SUNDAY


NWS raised all of my sites to 2-4.


----------



## OC&D

skorum03;1676944 said:


> 2001 f250 diesel
> 
> I watched a bunch of youtube videos on how to do it, doesn't look terrible. I've done worse I think.


They're not bad to do at all, as long as you can do it in heated place. Last time I did axle joints was on a 2006 and it took me about 2 hours total, but I've probably done axle joints on Fords at least 8 or 10 times. Good luck.


----------



## qualitycut

I'm at 2-4 day time with 1-2 night


----------



## Deershack

LwnmwrMan22;1676928 said:


> I need a load of "grit" spread at a property on West 7th on Tuesday of next week.
> 
> Any takers? Can anyone send me DeerShack's number?


651-895-9233 Cell 651-774-5864 Home


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Deershack;1677033 said:


> 651-895-9233 Cell 651-774-5864 Home


I will call tomorrow with the details, thanks!!


----------



## wizardsr

LwnmwrMan22;1675505 said:


> Wizard needs a couple more guys in the white Dodge for ballast.


That guy is an idiot. I give him 2 more years before he's out of business. He's only been around a couple years, and why he chose the same name as us after we've been in business over 15 years is beyond me, but can be quite frustrating.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

wizardsr;1677048 said:


> That guy is an idiot. I give him 2 more years before he's out of business. He's only been around a couple years, and why he chose the same name as us after we've been in business over 15 years is beyond me, but can be quite frustrating.


F'reals??

That would suck. There is a J&H Construction SOMEWHAT in the area, and I 'all get calls periodically for building projects.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1677052 said:


> F'reals??
> 
> That would suck. There is a J&H Construction SOMEWHAT in the area, and I 'all get calls periodically for building projects.


Hey send them my way I'll give you a referral fee:laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

We've got the same problem here. There is a driveway sealcoating company that has a VERY similar name as ours. We've been around 50 years, name is registered etc. etc. We must get 30-40 calls every summer complaining about the job that was done or that we didn't show up. We don't even work on driveways. When they call we always ask them why they would hire a company without having any contact information such as a phone number or email. Most of them don't seem to have any idea who they have actually hired which is just baffling to me.


Edit: New weather story. 
"The bitter cold has arrived. Welcome to winter! To top it off, we get another several inches of snow Sunday"


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone else on here get a letter from the state saying you need to pay 75.00 per its a ice registration?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

no. not yet anyways


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1677086 said:


> Anyone else on here get a letter from the state saying you need to pay 75.00 per its a ice registration?


Haven't looked at my mail since last weekend.


----------



## qualitycut

Not an ice registration I meant ucr registration. Got it a month or so ago.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1677086 said:


> Anyone else on here get a letter from the state saying you need to pay 75.00 per its a ice registration?


What is this all about? I don't think we have gotten anything.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1677086 said:


> Anyone else on here get a letter from the state saying you need to pay 75.00 per its a ice registration?


Not yet. Have never heard of it.


----------



## unit28

per weather story....
A round of powdery snowfall is expected across much of southern Minnesota and Wisconsin on Sunday into Monday, with 2 to 6 inches likely.

is what I read.

Most of my area has snow during the day Sundasy but who's to say it won't slow down right over us during the day, going thrugh the night also.
NWS has us in the 1-3 " during the daytime then around 1/2" Sun night.

QPF for the SE portion of the CWA showed .35 couple that with about 25-1 ratio
over a couple days. They could be in the 8" plus snowfall total.

I'm not going to discount a further push north either. With this cold air,
accumulations exceeding 4" would be very easy to overcome.


edit...UCR registration- sounds like a question like OU812 lol


----------



## qualitycut

http://www.dot.state.mn.us/cvo/unifiedcarrier.html

I don't know if it applies to me or not, I wish they were straight forward.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1677097 said:


> Not an ice registration I meant ucr registration. Got it a month or so ago.


I think Djaugsch got a letter about it last year once.

Ice registration... Thought you were running some illegals??


----------



## skorum03

Green Grass;1677102 said:


> Not yet. Have never heard of it.


Its some BS commercial vehicle registration thing that the DOT will nail your for everytime if they stop you. Its also expensive as hell if you have more than like 3 vehicles in your fleet if I remember right. My old boss paid the $75 dollar fee for two trucks or whatever and then made ten copies of the piece of paper to put in the other trucks haha


----------



## skorum03

banonea;1676964 said:


> I have done them on the f150, not bad, just need the spanner nut wrench and a bench vise. joints are around $25.00 for the good ones and I would put the good ones in, life time warranty so when they go out again and they will , you can get the replacements for free


Yeah definitely need to go with the good ones. Now just need a good heated spot to do it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1677107 said:


> http://www.dot.state.mn.us/cvo/unifiedcarrier.html
> 
> I don't know if it applies to me or not, I wish they were straight forward.


Is your truck over 10,001 GVWR AND do you cross state lines? Then it looks like you do...


----------



## cbservicesllc

skorum03;1677148 said:


> Yeah definitely need to go with the good ones. Now just need a good heated spot to do it.


Be prepared for a little elbow grease on that job... certainly not horrible, but 3 years ago I did the whole front end on the 99 I have... a whole day to get everything taken apart... I pretty much have the trucks on a 4 year cycle for ball joints now


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1677153 said:


> Is your truck over 10,001 GVWR AND do you cross state lines? Then it looks like you do...


Its over 10,001 but only do work in mn.


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1677160 said:


> Its over 10,001 but only do work in mn.


Are you registered for interstate or intrastate?


----------



## qualitycut

EmJayDub;1677168 said:


> Are you registered for interstate or intrastate?


No idea actually


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1677169 said:


> No idea actually


The UCR requires ALL (private and for-hire) individuals and *companies that operate commercial motor vehicles in interstate (crossing state lines)* or international commerce to apply and register with the State of Minnesota and pay an annual fee based on the size of their fleet not including trailers. The revenues generated are used for the enforcement of motor carrier safety programs.

I think you're fine, this is copy/pasted from the link you provided. The interstate thing nullifies any other rule on that page. If you've registered your DOT # for interstate that might be how you got this (that might be what MJW was getting at)


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1677178 said:


> The UCR requires ALL (private and for-hire) individuals and *companies that operate commercial motor vehicles in interstate (crossing state lines)* or international commerce to apply and register with the State of Minnesota and pay an annual fee based on the size of their fleet not including trailers. The revenues generated are used for the enforcement of motor carrier safety programs.
> 
> I think you're fine, this is copy/pasted from the link you provided. The interstate thing nullifies any other rule on that page. If you've registered your DOT # for interstate that might be how you got this (that might be what MJW was getting at)


I probably did register it as that. I am going to try and change it if i did.


----------



## OC&D

This is one of the reasons my truck is registered in my wife's name and I have no company info on it. A plow? A salt spreader? Yup, I own a few apartment buildings and do them myself to save money.


----------



## banonea

OC&D;1677184 said:


> This is one of the reasons my truck is registered in my wife's name and I have no company info on it. A plow? A salt spreader? Yup, I own a few apartment buildings and do them myself to save money.


Every single piece of equipment I own in in MY name not the company and I never logo anything.....


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1677197 said:


> Every single piece of equipment I own in in MY name not the company and I never logo anything.....


My truck did not have a logo. Well got pulled over and was told I need to have dot number and logo wether it is in my name ot company because its used to make revenue and over 10001


----------



## BossPlow614

Why wouldn't you want graphics on your equipment?


----------



## banonea

EmJayDub;1677204 said:


> Why wouldn't you want graphics on your equipment?


In my neck of the woods, too many headaches. the sec you logo anything around, someone is trying to break into it. unless you are doing a job, city ordnance doesn't allow you to park equipment in a residential area so we cannot park anything on your own property. had my work trailer broke into in a parking lot we do trade out for plowing a block from my house, $15,000.00 gone and insurance did not cover it because it was not on my property, that was just last April at the end of the plowing season, talk about pissed:realmad:
I now put it out at my buddy's place when it is done for the season so I don't half to worry about. DOT pisses with contractors in Rochester allot for some reason.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1677202 said:


> My truck did not have a logo. Well got pulled over and was told I need to have dot number and logo wether it is in my name ot company because its used to make revenue and over 10001


I have heard that before from a trooper.....


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1677209 said:


> I have heard that before from a trooper.....


I have two buddies ticketed for it and one put out of service


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1677202 said:


> My truck did not have a logo. Well got pulled over and was told I need to have dot number and logo wether it is in my name ot company because its used to make revenue and over 10001


Exactly. This is why my equipment is not used to make revenue, only to maintain my own property, and they can't prove otherwise unless you tell them as much.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1677214 said:


> Exactly. This is why my equipment is not used to make revenue, only to maintain my own property, and they can't prove otherwise unless you tell them as much.


We were company shirts so I don't know how good it would work, that's how they busted him.


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1677216 said:


> We were company shirts so I don't know how good it would work, that's how they busted him.


Oh. Yeah, I can't help you there!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1677213 said:


> I have two buddies ticketed for it and one put out of service


Like you said it is the law. Last winter we participated in a DOT training seminar with a Commercial Vehicle Inspector and he discussed this in great detail. Number and name must be on vehicle as you described above. The odds of a plow truck being stopped though are pretty unlikely I would have to guess.


----------



## Drakeslayer

One of our F550's with a replacement tailgate spreader was pulled over last year because he said the spinner was blocking the license plate. It was 2 a.m. My driver said he watched him salt the lot for 15 minutes and then pulled him over as soon as he pulled onto the road. Plymouth cops are the best!


----------



## OC&D

Drakeslayer;1677220 said:


> One of our F550's with a replacement tailgate spreader was pulled over last year because he said the spinner was blocking the license plate. It was 2 a.m. My driver said he watched him salt the lot for 15 minutes and then pulled him over as soon as he pulled onto the road. Plymouth cops are the best!


That's great P.R. No wonder so many folks hate cops.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1677220 said:


> One of our F550's with a replacement tailgate spreader was pulled over last year because he said the spinner was blocking the license plate. It was 2 a.m. My driver said he watched him salt the lot for 15 minutes and then pulled him over as soon as he pulled onto the road. Plymouth cops are the best!


Edina is Better.Thumbs Up


----------



## IDST

anybody know what time the snow is supposed to hit on sunday


----------



## SSS Inc.

6 a.m. to 6 p.m.



Some of you guys are sure active on NWS facebook page.:waving:


----------



## unit28

Dont forget the clipper due on Monday night.
If this system slows down on Sunday it might keep things going for awhile.
The NWS has now bumped up our Sunday night's totals in my area.

Ps... Cold enough for ya?
( opposite of what we used to say in Tx during the summer)


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Facebook?? Who the hell had time to be on Facebook? Some of you guys need more incompetent employees if you've had time to be on Facebook.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1677218 said:


> Like you said it is the law. Last winter we participated in a DOT training seminar with a Commercial Vehicle Inspector and he discussed this in great detail. Number and name must be on vehicle as you described above. The odds of a plow truck being stopped though are pretty unlikely I would have to guess.


When I got my new truck a couple months ago I got stopped for not having my name and Dot number on the truck. It was 9 at night and I had my two little kids in the back seat and I was pulling a air compressor. Not a single thing should that it is commercial and the truck has fire plates and is registered to me. He gave me a written warning.


----------



## Martinson9

LwnmwrMan22;1677291 said:


> Facebook?? Who the hell had time to be on Facebook? Some of you guys need more incompetent employees if you've had time to be on Facebook.


Says the guy who has time to update plowsite with pictures during a snow event telling us how hard he has it! 

I'm thankful this year. I think I have a good crew.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Martinson9;1677302 said:


> Says the guy who has time to update plowsite with pictures during a snow event telling us how hard he has it!
> 
> I'm thankful this year. I think I have a good crew.


Touche!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1677300 said:


> When I got my new truck a couple months ago I got stopped for not having my name and Dot number on the truck. It was 9 at night and I had my two little kids in the back seat and I was pulling a air compressor. Not a single thing should that it is commercial and the truck has fire plates and is registered to me. He gave me a written warning.


 DOT pull over most diesel 3/4 & 1 ton no matter who it is. they also like to dip tanks. I also have had the DNR looking at my trailers. not really sure why. go down 35 to albert lea and you will see 3-4 of them pulling nearly every pick up and truck up to a semi weekly. heck I Byron I saw them at the gas station driving around and nailed a semi then called in another was at a pump with a f250 diesel. luckily I was in disguise with a mini van


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

They dip the tank to make sure you're not running off road diesel.

They were running stings by me a couple years ago, but not many places to get off road around here so didn't make sense.

Another reason I went to gas beside the fact I fill up for about $75 now.


----------



## ringahding1

Just called Northern Salt in New Brighton, the lady says they are closed the whole weekend to restock inventory! WTH?

Anybody know a place for salt near Stillwater, except for Hedberg's (cuz they are only open tomorrow from 9-11 am)?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ringahding1;1677311 said:


> Just called Northern Salt in New Brighton, the lady says they are closed the whole weekend to restock inventory! WTH?
> 
> Anybody know a place for salt near Stillwater, except for Hedberg's (cuz they are only open tomorrow from 9-11 am)?


Speaking of NSI, do NOT try to use the green North Pro Plus through walk behind spreaders. It will NOT flow. It just sits in the spreader.

Had regular North Pro bags in the truck for 2 weeks, they flowed fine.


----------



## qualitycut

ringahding1;1677311 said:


> Just called Northern Salt in New Brighton, the lady says they are closed the whole weekend to restock inventory! WTH?
> 
> Anybody know a place for salt near Stillwater, exicept for Hedberg's (cuz they are only open tomorrow from 9-11 am)?


Gertens in inver grove


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1677306 said:


> DOT pull over most diesel 3/4 & 1 ton no matter who it is. they also like to dip tanks. I also have had the DNR looking at my trailers. not really sure why. go down 35 to albert lea and you will see 3-4 of them pulling nearly every pick up and truck up to a semi weekly. heck I Byron I saw them at the gas station driving around and nailed a semi then called in another was at a pump with a f250 diesel. luckily I was in disguise with a mini van


I got stopped by dot pulling one of my trailers and was asked ware my name and numbers were, told him it is not a work truck, it is a personal truck and personal trailer. He looked at a few things and said have a nice day. Never said anything about having to number it, never asked for my DL or insurance.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Semi gelled up along the freeway in Forest Lake.

Someone didn't check the weather forecast before they filled up in IA.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm at 2-4" for tomorrow per NWS.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu has me at .11" tomorrow during the day, and .06 night time.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1677291 said:


> Facebook?? Who the hell had time to be on Facebook? Some of you guys need more incompetent employees if you've had time to be on Facebook.


Lets just say its someone North and likes when it snows a lot.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1677365 said:


> Accu has me at .11" tomorrow during the day, and .06 night time.....


I only like accuweather when they get my hopes up of a big storm in 20 days which never pans out but still fun.

You guys should see the water freezing on my rink in the back. Its like a smoke machine blew up out there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1677367 said:


> Lets just say its someone North and likes when it snows a lot.


I saw it finally waiting for these cars to move that aren't supposed to be in this lot.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1677370 said:


> I only like accuweather when they get my hopes up of a big storm in 20 days which never pans out but still fun.
> 
> You guys should see the water freezing on my rink in the back. Its like a smoke machine blew up out there.


About time you get that rink going.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1677365 said:


> Accu has me at .11" tomorrow during the day, and .06 night time.....


I think the people at accuweather (Fox 9) are sniffing glue... my totals are the same... seems like they wait until the storm is half over to bring up their totals...


----------



## maxwellp

cbservicesllc;1677387 said:


> I think the people at accuweather (Fox 9) are sniffing glue... my totals are the same... seems like they wait until the storm is half over to bring up their totals...


I am glad to know that all our weather people went to the same glue sniffing school.
Earlier this week ours was going on and on about the storm North and another one south of us. At the same time it was snowing right here and he never said one word about it or how much it would be.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1677376 said:


> About time you get that rink going.


I've been working on this thing for 10 days. The four day warm up shut it down though. Yesterday I added about 8" of ice on the low end with about 2" to go. Should be open for business tomorrow. Pretty sure this is the earliest I've ever had it done. (Had a rink as a kid too).

Just tried the Hot water into the air trick and it worked great.


----------



## 09Daxman

Weather bug has 3-4 inches tomorrow for me. I need to get me some wings for my plow. Flat blades suck. Haha 

But everything went well on the first push of the season. I will have to charge up the gopro and get some videos for tomorrow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I've been dropped to 1-3 from 2-4 for tomorrow, with less than an inch for tomorrow night.

Fine by me. Gotta get a plow running. Tractor operator's dad died in FL so he's out.

Gonna switch my plow from my skid to the tractor. Anyone running a tractor with a plow on the loader arms? Waiting for tweaked loader arms now....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone with a poly Boss with the "bolts" or "pins" popping out?

First storm and my face of the left wing is coming off.
Bottom 2 pins on the outside edge popped out, the one closest to the center popped out.


----------



## Greenery

I'm looking for someone up by Nisswa to do some plowing at our family cabin if anyone on here is close by.

Its right between Nisswa and Pequot right on 371

I'm just looking to have the section from the highway to the Paul Bunyon trail done so I have somewhere to park when going up there.

Let me know.
Thanks


----------



## Green Grass

Martinson9;1676877 said:


> Green Grass, you want to plow that driveway in Dassel for me? If so, call or text me at 612.309.9759. Driveway is easy. Need you to shovel too since it's for sale.


Sent you a text yesterday never heard back.


----------



## qualitycut

This is going to be my first and last year with a real tree, what a mess


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1677442 said:


> I've been dropped to 1-3 from 2-4 for tomorrow, with less than an inch for tomorrow night.
> 
> Fine by me. Gotta get a plow running. Tractor operator's dad died in FL so he's out.
> 
> Gonna switch my plow from my skid to the tractor. Anyone running a tractor with a plow on the loader arms? Waiting for tweaked loader arms now....


I was dropped to the same, at least timing would be good so I will take it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I wouldn't mind a few days next week in front of the PS4.

The firewood calls are starting to stack up as well.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1677533 said:


> I wouldn't mind a few days next week in front of the PS4.


So jealous... in other news... Hunter "5 minute" ceiling fan: 1 Me: 0


----------



## tacovic

Does anyone know of any lot salters who have an opening for a small lot in cottage grove?


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1677538 said:


> So jealous... in other news... Hunter "5 minute" ceiling fan: 1 Me: 0


I think you are the wrong type of hunter installer.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1677561 said:


> I think you are the wrong type of hunter installer.


Oh I see what you did there...


----------



## OC&D

NWS has me at 1-3" tomorrow and less than 1" tomorrow night. This one may be a bust, and I'm not sure I could even justify a salt run given the current conditions of my lots.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Finally able to have a night home with the family and the wife takes the kids to the casino. Guess I shouldn't work so hard.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1677370 said:


> I only like accuweather when they get my hopes up of a big storm in 20 days which never pans out


Haha, that's always full to look at the extended forecast and see 6.11" predicted for the night of 15 days out!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1677387 said:


> I think the people at accuweather (Fox 9) are sniffing glue... my totals are the same... seems like they wait until the storm is half over to bring up their totals...


Ain't that the truth.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1677675 said:


> NWS has me at 1-3" tomorrow and less than 1" tomorrow night. This one may be a bust, and I'm not sure I could even justify a salt run given the current conditions of my lots.


A bust? You're throwing in the towel already? I think we will hit 2" for sure unless something drastically changes in the next few hours. I'm at 2-4" and whatever happens tomorrow night. Not much has changed for the past two days which is usually a good sign.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm still at 2-4" as well.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1677726 said:


> I'm still at 2-4" as well.


1-3 here... and all the way up to St. Cloud (that's where I quit)


----------



## SSS Inc.

Nws has a new weather story. Some totals have gone up slightly. Now I'm at 2-4 and around an inch tomorrow night. Just east of me has 1-2 additional tomorrow night.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1677762 said:


> Nws has a new weather story. Some totals have gone up slightly. Now I'm at 2-4 and around an inch tomorrow night. Just east of me has 1-2 additional tomorrow night.


my day time went went down and sunday night went up. but its been up and down every few hours today. seems that at night they go up and then back down in the morning


----------



## banonea

Dose anyone have a harness for a older western straight blade. It has a joystick controller but is has the 6 pin wire like a handheld controller. I need it for a 94 f250 with HB5 headlights. also can a guy use a handheld controller instead of the joystick? I need the harness that is for the headlights and plow. trying to help a buddy out, he got this from a guy that owed him money and has no clue how to hook up. the harness he has is from a 97 Chevy and is screwed.


----------



## snowman55

hand held or stick both work. cheap way is make your own harnesss. just wire plow head and running lights like a spot light on a toggle switch with hot from batt and a jump for blinkers right to each blinker. cheap and easy.


----------



## banonea

snowman55;1677843 said:


> hand held or stick both work. cheap way is make your own harnesss. just wire plow head and running lights like a spot light on a toggle switch with hot from batt and a jump for blinkers right to each blinker. cheap and easy.


That's what I suggested but he would like it to work correctly. .....


----------



## banonea

banonea;1677844 said:


> That's what I suggested but he would like it to work correctly. .....


Theplow portion of the harness is pretty bad as well


----------



## cbservicesllc

Well I can see how this will take all day to stack up... I was on a fire call for an hour and a half, got home, and my tire tracks were still well defined... might even get some football in today!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Warm fronts seem to take forever to get a few inches. Watching the radar it almost seems to be breaking up loosing intensity or is it just me?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1677868 said:


> Warm fronts seem to take forever to get a few inches. Watching the radar it almost seems to be breaking up loosing intensity or is it just me?


NWS bumped me back to 2-4", but the weather story graphic has me in the 30-40% chance to get 2" by Monday morning.

It looks like a sit around, look outside every 3-4,hours kind of day.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1677870 said:


> NWS bumped me back to 2-4", but the weather story graphic has me in the 30-40% chance to get 2" by Monday morning.
> 
> It looks like a sit around, look outside every 3-4,hours kind of day.


I'm back to 2-4" and less than inch tonight and done by 9pm.


----------



## ringahding1

jimslawnsnow;1677872 said:


> I'm back to 2-4" and less than inch tonight and done by 9pm.


We have the same forecast in Stillwater....

You guys going to even attempt salting today?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1677872 said:


> I'm back to 2-4" and less than inch tonight and done by 9pm.


And that's strange. Must have some moisture breaking off.

Looking at the Midwest radar, majority of action is all the way by MO/IA and moving almost due east.

If jimlawn has his being done before 9 pm, why are we still midnight? He's closer to the moisture than we are.

He's even in the higher percentage to get 2"+ by Monday morning than most of us.

Still leads me to believe NWS must have computer programs that put out the forecasts (local) with some sort of template for wording, and then a person puts out the weather story on how they feel how it's all going to go down.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Nws showing it done by midnight now. With less than an inch for tonight. This snow it changes every few minutes it seems


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1677883 said:


> Still leads me to believe NWS must have computer programs that put out the forecasts (local) with some sort of template for wording, and then a person puts out the weather story on how they feel how it's all going to go down.


We need someone on the inside at NWS, but I think I've got it all figured out. First, let's draw straws to see who gets to go to weather school. Once one of us has gotten that out of the way, they'll just need to get hired at NWS....which should be easy enough. Then, we'll set them up with their own iPad or something, which they could use to covertly take pictures and post back to us on a super-secret special thread we'll create here at Plowsite. In just a few short years we'll know all of their secrets, and after that, it's WORLD DOMINATION!!!! I just love it when a plan comes together!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

No, I think they read plowsite, then go back and change all the stuff that doesn't jive, like jimlawn now having snow mainly before midnight instead of 9 pm.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1677906 said:


> No, I think they read plowsite, then go back and change all the stuff that doesn't jive, like jimlawn now having snow mainly before midnight instead of 9 pm.


It will change in an hour. Seems like it changes all the time. It showed done by 9 at 7am when I looked at it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

OC&D;1677896 said:


> We need someone on the inside at NWS, but I think I've got it all figured out. First, let's draw straws to see who gets to go to weather school. Once one of us has gotten that out of the way, they'll just need to get hired at NWS....which should be easy enough. Then, we'll set them up with their own iPad or something, which they could use to covertly take pictures and post back to us on a super-secret special thread we'll create here at Plowsite. In just a few short years we'll know all of their secrets, and after that, it's WORLD DOMINATION!!!! I just love it when a plan comes together!


That sounds like a winner... lets do it! The Forecast Discussion in the afternoon yesterday did state that due to the dry air in place they wouldnt be surprised to see the entire metro receive 1.5, but they were keeping totals in place as stated due to the high ratios.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1677906 said:


> No, I think they read plowsite, then go back and change all the stuff that doesn't jive, like jimlawn now having snow mainly before midnight instead of 9 pm.


Foiled again! They're more clever than I originally thought. :realmad:

At the current snowfall rate, I may have 1" by Christmas. I currently have a dusting to 1/4" at most.


----------



## PremierL&L

I'm forecasting NWS changes their forecast 5 times yet today. They will be right by the time the storm misses us at 5 this evening. Bunch of Morris's.:laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Everything that I have is now down to 1-3" for the day, but now strung out to 2 am.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1677963 said:


> Everything that I have is now down to 1-3" for the day, but now strung out to 2 am.


Same here but looks mostly done by 10pm. Only 20% for 11&12 then nothing after. Like I said it would change in an hour


----------



## Rat_Power_78

banonea;1677842 said:


> Dose anyone have a harness for a older western straight blade. It has a joystick controller but is has the 6 pin wire like a handheld controller. I need it for a 94 f250 with HB5 headlights. also can a guy use a handheld controller instead of the joystick? I need the harness that is for the headlights and plow. trying to help a buddy out, he got this from a guy that owed him money and has no clue how to hook up. the harness he has is from a 97 Chevy and is screwed.


I might have a plow harness I could part with, but I dont think the headlight portion would be right. Have you checked Storks Auto? I think I got one from them a few years ago for a fairly decent price.


----------



## unit28

when I see NWS post things like this, I start to loose confidence upon "expected" forecasting.
but mainly due to the last word..."Posible"

THE SNOW IS EXPECTED TO INCREASE AGAIN THIS AFTERNOON AND EVENING.
SEVERAL MORE INCHES OF ACCUMULATION ARE STILL POSSIBLE.


----------



## cbservicesllc

There's now a strange glowing ball in the sky... what the...?


----------



## banonea

Rat_Power_78;1677976 said:


> I might have a plow harness I could part with, but I dont think the headlight portion would be right. Have you checked Storks Auto? I think I got one from them a few years ago for a fairly decent price.


Are they open on sunday?

do you have a # for them


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1677978 said:


> There's now a strange glowing ball in the sky... what the...?


That's been poking out here for the last couple hours


----------



## unit28

looking at WV there's a baroclinic leaf cloud still hanging back on the LEE side of the Wasatch
if that would break off and join the jet stream then I could see a better chance for more accumulating snow

also the clipper that's coming Monday night...? there seems to be some moisture already dropping down from Canada when put into motion


----------



## Rat_Power_78

banonea;1677983 said:


> Are they open on sunday?
> 
> do you have a # for them


storksauto.com or (610) 488-1450 They are in PA i believe and dont appear to be open Sundays. None of that will help you much if you were wanting parts immediately but as I recall shipping was fairly quick and their customer service is excellent. Hope that helps, but Im guessing this is a hurry-up-and-get-it-together-since-its-snowing-now kind of thing?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Here's what I see.

Looking at the NWS "Upper Valley Loop- http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/uppermissvly_loop.php ", base reflectivity, you can see the light gray moisture over the states of MN, ND, SD.

The main areas of moisture, in IA, NE, KS are moving to the south of us.

I see the moisture that Unit is talking about, but to me that looks like it'll follow the path that the southern main moisture is taking.

If you look on the backside of the fine, light moisture in SD, the backside is just this side of the Black Hills. Even that is fading out. The main focus for me is the back edge of our moisture that would be at about the Corn Palace in Mitchell.

To me, it's picking up speed a bit, like the snow did on last Monday? I don't remember what day that was. I see it being out of here about 6-7 tonight, with minimal flurry action after that.

With how slow this is adding up (4 hours for 1/4") even if it snowed until 10 pm, there'd be minimal snow on a lot if started plowing at 6-7.

The snow that is in CO, that'll be the snow flurries that are in the forecast for Monday now, beside the clipper that's supposed to move through.

The only part that really concerns me right now is the moisture rebuilding on the east end of NE/KS. The storm is taking a slight turn to the left, headed a bit north, and if that moisture wanted to expand back to the west, then we could have some issues later this evening.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

New weather story. NWS knows something I don't know.

My hourly graph shows 1.8" for the rest of the day. At best I have .25" right now.

That would be 2".

Weather story has me in the 2-3" for the most part, but then the light blue 3-4" covers 1/3 of my accounts.

I guess I just need to go back to sleep and see what the forecast says at 5 pm tonight.


----------



## TKLAWN

It's been snowing here since around 7 or so and we have about 1/4 inch. It's not The light fluffy type like they said either, actually pretty dense.


----------



## qualitycut

Have about .5 inch at my place.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Look like 1/2" here. Haven't officially measured it


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Weather bug dropped my totals from 6" to 3 at best


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have 1/3" on the hood of the wife's Durango.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I still don't see how I'll get even 2" out of this when it has been snowing since 2am or so and have 10-11 hours left


----------



## SnowGuy73

Been snowing here since at least 06:30 when I got up and I have about a 1/2" or so. 

Nws has me back down to 1-3" day and less than an inch tonight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu has me at 0.73 day, and 0.63 night. They might end being closer this time around.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I've got about 5/8". Another inch and I'm going.payup This is more like dust falling from the sky but maybe by 10 tonight we'll have enough. They always said it would be light but c'mon. BTW if you can avoid it the roads are terrible. Almost lost it myself on 35w. In front of me a guys spun out into the ditch and the overhead signs at 35w and 62 had the left 2 or 3 lanes closed.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak just posted on facebook that snow is increasing over south MN, should be done by 10:00 tonight.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1678061 said:


> Novak just posted on facebook that snow is increasing over south MN, should be done by 10:00 tonight.


Saw that too... and base reflectivity shows a SLIGHT increase in intensity... the NWS weather graph shows me getting another 1.5 inches on top of the quarter inch I have right now... we'll see...


----------



## SnowGuy73

It has let up a bit here, hard to believe for how light it is but it has nearly stopped right now.


----------



## cbservicesllc

I just took a look at the meteogram from this morning and runs had decreased their totals slightly and now NWS has as well... At a 20:1 ratio the model average puts 1.5 at MSP by midnight...

I'm not a meteorologist and have no idea what half this stuff means, but that's what it looks like to me...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1678074 said:


> I just took a look at the meteogram from this morning and runs had decreased their totals slightly and now NWS has as well... At a 20:1 ratio the model average puts 1.5 at MSP by midnight...
> 
> I'm not a meteorologist and have no idea what half this stuff means, but that's what it looks like to me...


Haha, I'll take it!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Speaking of meteorologists. 

For those of you that were wondering/missing Ian. Fox has been running commercials during the Vikings game that he will be back Monday. What a waste of money to advertise that !


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1678074 said:


> I just took a look at the meteogram from this morning and runs had decreased their totals slightly and now NWS has as well... At a 20:1 ratio the model average puts 1.5 at MSP by midnight...
> 
> I'm not a meteorologist and have no idea what half this stuff means, but that's what it looks like to me...


If this was a normal weekday, no one would even be concerned. It would all be packed down on 90% of the properties.

Since it's a Sunday, about 1/2 of my properties are closed. Hopefully we're at most 1", no more. I can skip the schools tonight then.


----------



## 09Daxman

I have about 1/2 inch right now. I just don't see 2-3 inches coming from this storm. I will check it again after the wild game tonight. Should be a good game!


----------



## qualitycut

09Daxman;1678104 said:


> I have about 1/2 inch right now. I just don't see 2-3 inches coming from this storm. I will check it again after the wild game tonight. Should be a good game!


You going? I have tickets and was worried I wouldn't make it but heading up there, just got back from the ice fishing show up there.


----------



## qualitycut

Would have been ideal timing if we would get a couple inches, sun is out here


----------



## Martinson9

09Daxman;1678104 said:


> I have about 1/2 inch right now. I just don't see 2-3 inches coming from this storm. I will check it again after the wild game tonight. Should be a good game!


I don't have a half inch yet....at least I don't think we do. I hate to get my hopes up, but I don't think we'll see 2 at this rate with the sun almost out.

Better be a good Wild game after that fiasco in Columbus.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just left W. 7th. 1/3" at best.

Gotta get some of this $2.86 gas.

Driving around, seeing what's in these parking lots. Man, there won't be much to plow if things don't change quick.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1678083 said:


> If this was a normal weekday, no one would even be concerned. It would all be packed down on 90% of the properties.
> 
> Since it's a Sunday, about 1/2 of my properties are closed. Hopefully we're at most 1", no more. I can skip the schools tonight then.


Didn't your parents teach you to not skip school?


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1678115 said:


> Just left W. 7th. 1/3" at best.
> 
> Gotta get some of this $2.86 gas.
> 
> Driving around, seeing what's in these parking lots. Man, there won't be much to plow if things don't change quick.


Loving that hemi I take it. How are the roads??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1678121 said:


> Loving that hemi I take it. How are the roads??


Slimy.

And I didn't skip school nearly enough when I was younger. I need to start now!

Just like the people that go to prom 20 years later, that's me skipping school.


----------



## Martinson9

Posted on NWS facebook page asking if intensity will pick up our we should lower or expectations. They said to lower our expectations.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Martinson9;1678130 said:


> Posted on NWS facebook page asking if intensity will pick up our we should lower or expectations. They said to lower our expectations.


Hahaaha.... How much longer before there's a new member on PS "NWSFanboy" giving us crap back??


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Martinson9;1678130 said:


> Posted on NWS facebook page asking if intensity will pick up our we should lower or expectations. They said to lower our expectations.


i saw you posted


----------



## ryde307

I didn't measure but would say there is 1/2" in Chanhassen. Its sunny out right now though. I would be surprised if we have an inch when it's all done.


----------



## qualitycut

Hmmm to drink at the game or not


----------



## olsonbro

I've got exactly .5 inch on my deck in Vadnais Heights. Still snowing but so light over the past few hrs it hasn't really added up to anything.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Please don't.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

A STEADY VERY LIGHT SNOW IS FALLING ACROSS MOST OF MINNESOTA AND
WISCONSIN THIS AFTERNOON.

COLD TEMPERATURES ARE RANGING FROM THE SINGLE DIGITS BELOW ZERO NORTH
THROUGH THE SINGLE DIGITS ABOVE ZERO SOUTH...TO THE LOW TEENS IN THE
FAR SOUTH.

WITH THESE COLD TEMPERATURES THE SNOW IS A VERY FINE POWDER AND IT IS
EXTRA SLIPPERY ON THE WALKWAYS AND ROADWAYS ACROSS THE REGION.

EXPECT VERY LIGHT SNOW ACCUMULATIONS...LESS THEN AN INCH OVER MOST
OF SOUTHERN MINNESOTA AND WEST CENTRAL WISCONSIN.

THE TRAILING EDGE IS EXPECTED TO MOVE INTO WESTERN MINNESOTA BETWEEN
NOW AND 500 PM...THEN INTO CENTRAL MINNESOTA AFTER THAT.


Hmmm... sure seems like I posted it would be done around 6-7??


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1678175 said:


> A STEADY VERY LIGHT SNOW IS FALLING ACROSS MOST OF MINNESOTA AND
> WISCONSIN THIS AFTERNOON.
> 
> COLD TEMPERATURES ARE RANGING FROM THE SINGLE DIGITS BELOW ZERO NORTH
> THROUGH THE SINGLE DIGITS ABOVE ZERO SOUTH...TO THE LOW TEENS IN THE
> FAR SOUTH.
> 
> WITH THESE COLD TEMPERATURES THE SNOW IS A VERY FINE POWDER AND IT IS
> EXTRA SLIPPERY ON THE WALKWAYS AND ROADWAYS ACROSS THE REGION.
> 
> EXPECT VERY LIGHT SNOW ACCUMULATIONS...LESS THEN AN INCH OVER MOST
> OF SOUTHERN MINNESOTA AND WEST CENTRAL WISCONSIN.
> 
> THE TRAILING EDGE IS EXPECTED TO MOVE INTO WESTERN MINNESOTA BETWEEN
> NOW AND 500 PM...THEN INTO CENTRAL MINNESOTA AFTER THAT.
> 
> Hmmm... sure seems like I posted it would be done around 6-7??


Good call... almost beer time!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That was post #18690 FWIW.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Going to be another expensive salt run tonight. Expensive fore the customer that is using all this treated salt.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1678182 said:


> That was post #18690 FWIW.


WOW! What a great knowing what time it was going to be done snowing mind.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1678153 said:


> Hmmm to drink at the game or not


You might as well. Looks to be a bust.

Hopefully the wild game is better then the Vikings game has been.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1678194 said:


> You might as well. Looks to be a bust.
> 
> Hopefully the wild game is better then the Vikings game has been.


I'm hoping for OT in the vikes game.

Edit: Touchdown

Second Edit: The one raven falling down had his legs moving like shaggy on scooby do.


----------



## TKLAWN

The last two minutes have been really good.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1678194 said:


> You might as well. Looks to be a bust.
> 
> Hopefully the wild game is better then the Vikings game has been.


Have you not watched the last 45 seconds??


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1678201 said:


> Have you not watched the last 45 seconds??


I posted that before the two minute warning. There going to screw up there draft pick by winning. Still time left for a td for both teams at the rate it's going

Edit: Maybe they won't screw up the draft pick after all


----------



## SSS Inc.

Well that was a fun finish. Hard to root for a loss but I'm not all that upset right now.xysport


----------



## MM&L

Except for multiple blown calls, they can sure be upsetting


----------



## OC&D

It feels good not to be a football fan in Minnesota....that's for sure.

Got just under 1/2" here in St. Paul. I have to squint to see anything coming down. I'm debating on whether I should bother salting or not given how crappy all my lots are to begin with. I've got snow pack inches deep in so many of them it makes me sick to my stomach.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1678231 said:


> It feels good not to be a football fan in Minnesota....that's for sure.
> 
> Got just under 1/2" here in St. Paul. I have to squint to see anything coming down. I'm debating on whether I should bother salting or not given how crappy all my lots are to begin with. I've got snow pack inches deep in so many of them it makes me sick to my stomach.


I heard something about a warm up on Thursday, hopefully a good salt bomb will take care of the crap stuck on the lots.


----------



## TKLAWN

Blackuweather has a high of 28 on Friday. Our lots look embarrassing.


----------



## MM&L

Snowguy73, how much do you have in Shakopee?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm getting ready to head out. 















To do my zero tolerance stuff.

I think we're done.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1678264 said:


> Blackuweather has a high of 28 on Friday. Our lots look embarrassing.


Same here, you doing anything tonight, salt or plowing?


----------



## SnowGuy73

MM&L;1678265 said:


> Snowguy73, how much do you have in Shakopee?


Not sure. I was going to check here in a little bit. My guess is 5/8", maybe.

Ill report back.


----------



## tacovic

Half inch here in Woodbury. Lightly snowing still. Still looking for someone to salt a lot in Cottage Grove.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1678267 said:


> Same here, you doing anything tonight, salt or plowing?


Yeah, we probably have just under an inch. So I will hit the inch accounts just to keep them happy.


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1678253 said:


> I heard something about a warm up on Thursday, hopefully a good salt bomb will take care of the crap stuck on the lots.


That's what I'm hoping for....a 25+ degree weather along with heavy salt should get us back to some pavement....may after a little scraping as well.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1678266 said:


> I'm getting ready to head out.
> 
> To do my zero tolerance stuff.
> 
> I think we're done.


Yeah I think whatever falls now will be negligible... I had 3/4" here in Maple Grove about an hour ago... might go plow all the 1" stuff just to try and scrape stuff down...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Anybody have any amounts for Plymouth, New Hope, Crystal?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I barely have 1/2".


----------



## 09Daxman

qualitycut;1678108 said:


> You going? I have tickets and was worried I wouldn't make it but heading up there, just got back from the ice fishing show up there.


I wish I was going, I'm just going to be at my sister place watching. But it looks like I will be have a few beers now though. This one snow storm was a bust.


----------



## banonea

Going to get a nap and go out around 10 tonight. We got around 2"now by then is should be done for the most part, what comes after will be handled by salt. ...


----------



## qualitycut

tacovic;1678270 said:


> Half inch here in Woodbury. Lightly snowing still. Still looking for someone to salt a lot in Cottage Grove.


Pm where and how much ans I will see if my guy can do It


----------



## SnowGuy73

MM&L;1678265 said:


> Snowguy73, how much do you have in Shakopee?


I have 7/8" and snowing very lightly.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1678274 said:


> Yeah, we probably have just under an inch. So I will hit the inch accounts just to keep them happy.


Same, I'm doing all the 1" ones. With the way they look already and the cold continuing for the next few days I figured I better get off the couch.


----------



## qualitycut

This is not the fluffy variety they were talking


----------



## ryde307

We are going out at 9. All of our lots are 1' or less so we are plowing everything tonight. I had a out at 2 scraping the 1/2inch off 2 sites that require it and he said it did scrape a good amount of the old stuff up as well.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Completely clear at my house. 1/2".


----------



## SSS Inc.

Supposedly there has been about .10" of precip. at the airport and about .7" of snow from that. Maybe I don't understand the ratios as I thought I did but isn't that closer to 7:1 not 25:1.


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;1678310 said:


> We are going out at 9. All of our lots are 1' or less so we are plowing everything tonight. I had a out at 2 scraping the 1/2inch off 2 sites that require it and he said it did scrape a good amount of the old stuff up as well.


I think we are all well less then 1'.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1678323 said:


> Completely clear at my house. 1/2".


I'm back to moderate snow here....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1678328 said:


> Supposedly there has been about .10" of precip. at the airport and about .7" of snow from that. Maybe I don't understand the ratios as I thought I did but isn't that closer to 7:1 not 25:1.


NWS posted earlier that they had very fine flakes all day instead of the big fluff they thought would happen.

Yes, if it was still -10 for a temp we would have had big fluff, but the sun screwed that up.


----------



## unit28

Just got back from McGrath, hope I didn't miss anything


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

National weather service switched over to the night forecast. Less than half inch possible.


----------



## PremierL&L

unit28;1678351 said:


> Just got back from McGrath, hope I didn't miss anything


Other than some zebras pretending to be officials in Baltimore.....not much.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

just measured a couple places. one had 1/2'' another had an inch and another had 1/4'' to 2''


----------



## OC&D

I probably have close to 1" here in St. Paul now. I'm probably going to hit my 1" accounts tonight, but I won't bother going out until 3 or so.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1678280 said:


> Anybody have any amounts for Plymouth, New Hope, Crystal?


I have accounts there. Need some help with something?


----------



## AllMetro

jimslawnsnow;1678385 said:


> just measured a couple places. one had 1/2'' another had an inch and another had 1/4'' to 2''


What city are you 1/4" away from 2" ??


----------



## SSS Inc.

AllMetro;1678397 said:


> What city are you 1/4" away from 2" ??


I think he's west of Rochester. Not 100% though


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1678402 said:


> I think he's west of Rochester. Not 100% though


Jimlawn is southern MN. So far everything I measure is 1/2" in the north metro with a ruler.


----------



## olsonbro

One of our guys just checked a property in Bloomington off 35w and 106th and we have 1inch there. Still only .6 or .7 in vadnais heights


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

3/4" in Lino off of 35w/23.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I'm in Owatonna. These were town home drives. I'm sure wind played a factor. We are just going to do them plus contracted stuff since it all averages and inch on any given site or drive.


----------



## AllMetro

We are going out at 9 PM for sidewalks and 1" lots. Sidewalks could use a dose of additional salt. I think after this initial storm of mixed precip with bad compaction from drastic temp change, any additional effort will help make the pickier customers a little happier and future scraping efforts more effective.

My manager measured approx between 1/2" and 3/4" in Blaine..

I measure around 3/4" in Columbia Heights..


----------



## Dodge3500

> Anybody have any amounts for Plymouth, New Hope, Crystal?


 We have about 1 inch in Crystal.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Had exactly 3/4" in Blaine 20 min ago and exactly 1" at two different lots in st.paul


----------



## SSS Inc.

1.2" at the airport(official).

Edit:
About 1 1/8-1/4 in my Driveway with ruler (Northwest of airport 1 mile). Not sure what to do right now. All of our stuff is 1.5" but the seasonal contracts will undoubtedly wonder why we didn't plow and our per time ones will most likely not complain because they are kind of messy in my area. Hmm.


----------



## ringahding1

Pushing 1" in Stillwater 
..we r heading out in an hour


----------



## SSS Inc.

We've decided we're not going. 1.1 or 1.2 is pushing it for us but we'll see how many phone calls we get tomorrow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I only have 3/4" at Famous Dave's in **** Rapids on the ruler. Most of the lot is packed down from traffic.
Minimal snow falling.


----------



## AllMetro

Training a new operator tonight in a back up truck. Had an "experienced" new guy back into a pole last storm, let him go. I have an experienced sales rep to green break tonight. He's wanted to plow so ill give him a shot. Should be easy 1" plow minus the slick snow pack.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1678522 said:


> I only have 3/4" at Famous Dave's in **** Rapids on the ruler. Most of the lot is packed down from traffic.
> Minimal snow falling.


A lot of our stuff is open on Sundays and we figured its pretty much all packed down. So without actually leaving the house I feel better now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

AllMetro;1678523 said:


> Should be easy 1" plow minus the slick snow pack.


You shouldn't have said that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1678531 said:


> A lot of our stuff is open on Sundays and we figured its pretty much all packed down. So without actually leaving the house I feel better now.


You must be the only plow guy home yet. I've been sitting in a lot waiting for them to close for about 20 minutes, I bet I've counted about 100 plows go by.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

im surprised how many are out with an inch


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1678537 said:


> You mist be the only plow guy home yet. I've been sitting in a lot waiting for them to close for about 20 minutes, I bet I've counted about 100 plows go by.


Same thing in **** Rapids.

3/4" on the south side of **** Rapids, just off of Foley Blvd.


----------



## ringahding1

Too many calls will come in tmrw...if we don't handle this...just barely mess enough to get after it


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1678537 said:


> You must be the only plow guy home yet. I've been sitting in a lot waiting for them to close for about 20 minutes, I bet I've counted about 100 plows go by.


I'm still home. Heading out later, watching SNF.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1678537 said:


> You must be the only plow guy home yet. I've been sitting in a lot waiting for them to close for about 20 minutes, I bet I've counted about 100 plows go by.


Why would you have to say a thing like that, now I'm all worried.:crying: I know at least 5 or 6 more that aren't plowing either.


----------



## qualitycut

I have seen two since my drive home, you go at an inch this time they will expect it next time.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1678569 said:


> I have seen two since my drive home, you go at an inch this time they will expect it next time.


Good call, Now I feel better again.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1678564 said:


> Why would you have to say a thing like that, now I'm all worried.:crying: I know at least 5 or 6 more that aren't plowing either.


I know I've gotta go out. I have 5 lots with 1" triggers and one with 1.5". I'm debating whether I should do the 1.5" lot in S. Minneapolis. I won't do my 2" triggers though. Going to head out @ 3 and take it easy.


----------



## OC&D

Great Wild game btw! Harding was phenomenal.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1678572 said:


> I know I've gotta go out. I have 5 lots with 1" triggers and one with 1.5". I'm debating whether I should do the 1.5" lot in S. Minneapolis. I won't do my 2" triggers though. Going to head out @ 3 and take it easy.


We're 1.5" and 2". No 1" accounts.



OC&D;1678577 said:


> Great Wild game btw! Harding was phenomenal.


That was a good game, wish I had been there. Harding doesn't even need a stick.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1678564 said:


> Why would you have to say a thing like that, now I'm all worried.:crying: I know at least 5 or 6 more that aren't plowing either.


Your employees don't count!! Haha, just giving you some sh!t.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1678564 said:


> Why would you have to say a thing like that, now I'm all worried.:crying: I know at least 5 or 6 more that aren't plowing either.


Don't worry the only place I am going is bed.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1678569 said:


> I have seen two since my drive home, you go at an inch this time they will expect it next time.


All my commercial properties are 1" trigger so I'm screwed either way! 
And suck beer I'd take that over plowing snow any day!
You guys know me, if I can sit at home


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Is everyone using a ruler?

Got 3/4" at my West 7th property. It's even the shaved down ruler.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1678595 said:


> Is everyone using a ruler?
> 
> Got 3/4" at my West 7th property. It's even the shaved down ruler.


I was just up in Rogers and there was about 3/4".


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1678595 said:


> Is everyone using a ruler?


I did at home, I don't have one with me though.

Still snowing down in Burnsville, hardest I've seen all day, hoping it stops soon!


----------



## 09Daxman

OC&D;1678577 said:


> Great Wild game btw! Harding was phenomenal.


That guy is unbelievable! A truly amazing talented guy. It's horrible to think that later on in life he is going to have a bad battle with MS and get cut short on life. Doesn't look like that's really bothering him all that much right now. Haha

On plowing subject. I'm going out at 3. There's enough there to keep me busy.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Lwnmrw. I used a ruler on my slightly over an inch measurement but I'm on the south end of town. Richfield by me just came in at 1" on NWS. In the middle of my street there is barely a dusting so I would have to think anything with traffic would be a waste of time.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nws uped my forecast for tonight too. I was at less than a half inch about an hour ago, now I'm at less than an inch...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1678606 said:


> Lwnmrw. I used a ruler on my slightly over an inch measurement but I'm on the south end of town. Richfield by me just came in at 1" on NWS. In the middle of my street there is barely a dusting so I would have to think anything with traffic would be a waste of time.


I'm taking pics of all my 1" accounts with snow on the ruler in front of the sign.

Go ahead and call tomorrow.

Except this W. 7th project. It's hourly and I've been told I'm not here enough. I haven't been told what to do, nor what expectations are, so I'm plowing.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1678611 said:


> Nws uped my forecast for tonight too. I was at less than a half inch about an hour ago, now I'm at less than an inch...


I just noticed that for me as well. Maybe the flakes are getting bigger.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1678623 said:


> I just noticed that for me as well. Maybe the flakes are getting bigger.


They are, at least down here.

I'm about ready to drive home and wait this out. I figured it would have been done by now.


----------



## qualitycut

I'm using my finger


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1678629 said:


> I'm using my finger


Which one?:laughing:

Edit: Just trying to get to 2,000 posts tonight so I can be in the same league as You, Lwnmrwman and others.


----------



## qualitycut

Lol, Pointer each bend is about an inch I just stopped at Walgreens to get one


----------



## SSS Inc.

I thought maybe it was your middle finger.


----------



## qualitycut

K 1 inch in eagen


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1678641 said:


> Lol, Pointer each bend is about an inch I just stopped at Walgreens to get one


My finger measures out the same, but a buddy of mine said to get a ruler and take pics with building in background. No questions then.

CYA measuring.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1678655 said:


> My finger measures out the same, but a buddy of mine said to get a ruler and take pics with building in background. No questions then.
> 
> CYA measuring.


That's where I learned it, you mentioned it last year


----------



## ryde307

Everyone is out now. Everything we do is a 1" account or 1/2". The good thing is a good amount of the hardpack is coming up also. I am annoyed with snowy lots and want clear pavement.


----------



## OC&D

ryde307;1678668 said:


> The good thing is a good amount of the hardpack is coming up also. I am annoyed with snowy lots and want clear pavement.


I'll 2nd that! I'm hoping the ones I do tonight are the same way.


----------



## qualitycut

Did my 1in drives only one I'm questioning is my hotel. 2 in trigger with 1-1.5 and sidewalks have 1 on 70% and almost 2 on some. I know I'm going to get a call. I emailed and told him what was there so we will see.


----------



## SnowGuy73

When is it going to stop snowing?!?!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Didn't get any hard pack up on my W. 7th account.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1678606 said:


> Lwnmrw. I used a ruler on my slightly over an inch measurement but I'm on the south end of town. Richfield by me just came in at 1" on NWS. In the middle of my street there is barely a dusting so I _*am really hoping*_ anything with traffic would be a waste of time.


I think that's what you meant to say.....

It's not too late to pull the trigger SSS!

What was that reply you had for me earlier.....something like...."A bust? You're throwing in the towel already? I think we will hit 2" for sure unless something drastically changes in the next few hours. I'm at 2-4" and whatever happens tomorrow night. Not much has changed for the past two days which is usually a good sign."

What's funny is that I'm going out and you're not.......


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1678684 said:


> When is it going to stop snowing?!?!


Whatever is falling here hasn't added up to much over the last 2 hrs


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1678688 said:


> Whatever is falling here hasn't added up to much over the last 2 hrs


I know, I just don't want to chance it and have to come back and re salt or plow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Snow is redeveloped to the west, looks like its headed for lwnmwrman.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1678687 said:


> I think that's what you meant to say.....
> 
> It's not too late to pull the trigger SSS!
> 
> What was that reply you had for me earlier.....something like...."A bust? You're throwing in the towel already? I think we will hit 2" for sure unless something drastically changes in the next few hours. I'm at 2-4" and whatever happens tomorrow night. Not much has changed for the past two days which is usually a good sign."
> 
> What's funny is that I'm going out and you're not.......


I might just yet but I'm pretty sure most of our stuff is beaten down already and technically speaking our triggers were not met. I was expecting big flakes not tiny little specks. I more or less told you that you would be out tonight.:laughing: NWS hasn't said much for the past few hours so they are clearly staying away until this little storm has been forgotten. Reading who's out and who's not is always a little deceiving due to the varying contracts. At this point I think i would get more grief from the per timers if we were to go than the seasonal people if we were not to go. For the record I hate these storms. Give me 4" and leave no doubt.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1678692 said:


> Snow is redeveloped to the west, looks like its headed for lwnmwrman.


You using the same radar that Novak uses? He was saying it was intensifying too??

Turn the gain down on your radar, or hit the refresh button. There's no new snow.

Just talked to a buddy on the north side (I'm in Maplewood now) he plowed his driveway at 5 with a 1/2". Barely anything after still.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1678698 said:


> Turn the gain down on your radar, or hit the refresh button. There's no new snow.
> 
> Just talked to a buddy on the north side (I'm in Maplewood now) he plowed his driveway at 5 with a 1/2". Barely anything after still.


I'm on mobile so I have no idea how to do that. I just saw a bunch of blue popping up nw of carver county again.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

RIGHT at 1" in Maplewood, and by far the most snow I've seen from Wyoming to Taylors Falls to Lino Lakes to **** Rapids to St. Paul to Maplewood.


----------



## SSS Inc.

This just showed up to my Facebook Account - "Plowz is looking for plow providers in Minneapolis. Add more jobs to your existing route. "

They're looking for operators. Cost is $25 for a two car driveway. I wonder what the contractors cut is.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1678707 said:


> Wyoming to Taylors Falls to Lino Lakes to **** Rapids to St. Paul to Maplewood.




I thought you we're consolidating your route?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1678709 said:


> This just showed up to my Facebook Account - "Plowz is looking for plow providers in Minneapolis. Add more jobs to your existing route. "
> 
> They're looking for operators. Cost is $25 for a two car driveway. I wonder what the contractors cut is.


2 car length, it goes uo by the car length. It looks like its only in New York


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1678710 said:


> I thought you we're consolidating your route?


120 miles round trip


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1678710 said:


> I thought you we're consolidating your route?


I live near Wyoming. The school district we do now has a school in T.F. which I have subbed out, but wanted to check myself.

I run to Lino, but a buddy has stuff in **** Rapids so I said I would check it.

The new project on W. 7th is about 6 miles from my Maplewood account (south side).

I'm trying to just run up and down 35E.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1678714 said:


> 2 car length, it goes uo by the car length. It looks like its only in New York


Its one of those sponsored things on FB. Probably because I liked a plow manufacturer or two. It say they are coming to Mpls.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1678716 said:


> I live near Wyoming. The school district we do now has a school in T.F. which I have subbed out, but wanted to check myself.
> 
> I run to Lino, but a buddy has stuff in **** Rapids so I said I would check it.
> 
> The new project on W. 7th is about 6 miles from my Maplewood account (south side).
> 
> I'm trying to just run up and down 35E.


I know what you're doing, it just looked like a long drive when typed. Also it does look like its building a little to the west. Hard to get excited for some more light stuff but I suppose I better get up at 2 or so to re-evaluate.


----------



## cbservicesllc

I hope none of you are the ones on 81 at the Maple Grove/Dayton border where the skid/trailer either didn't get hooked up right or lost control and the trailer is now hanging in the ditch with the truck still on the road...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Very little build up. It's not dark blue or green even.

That's what Banonea had all day and he said they had 2". Not a burst for 12 minutes.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1678717 said:


> Its one of those sponsored things on FB. Probably because I liked a plow manufacturer or two. It say they are coming to Mpls.


Oo I just skimmed through it quickly.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like NWS took all the clippers out of the forecast for the week.


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1678721 said:


> I hope none of you are the ones on 81 at the Maple Grove/Dayton border where the skid/trailer either didn't get hooked up right or lost control and the trailer is now hanging in the ditch with the truck still on the road...


What brand of truck?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Snowing like mad in Burnsville again......F me!


----------



## cbservicesllc

EmJayDub;1678728 said:


> What brand of truck?


It was Talberg... looked like they didn't lock the hitch down...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So little snow, I was comfortable taking a 30 minute nap and I don't even have shovelers ahead of me.

Back in Lindstrom, I've seen one truck out since I left Maplewood.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1678755 said:


> It was Talberg... looked like they didn't lock the hitch down...


That sucks!


----------



## Martinson9

We are done with our 1 inch and one 1.5 inch. NWS posted that yesterday had 1.6 at airport and 1.4 at Chan. This snow can stop any time or we are going to end up plowing our residentials. That wouldn't make me happy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Martinson9;1678780 said:


> We are done with our 1 inch and one 1.5 inch. NWS posted that yesterday had 1.6 at airport and 1.4 at Chan. This snow can stop any time or we are going to end up plowing our residentials. That wouldn't make me happy.


Done here too. I'm in Chanhassen and its just flurries now, almost wondering if I should go check on Burnsville and see if they need to be done again.


----------



## BossPlow614

First night of plowing with a new cutting edge & adding curb guards, what a difference!

Nws just added a chance of snow for tmrw night for Champlin. 

"A chance of snow between midnight and 3am. Increasing clouds, with a temperature falling to near -6 by 8pm, then rising to around 2 during the remainder of the night. Wind chill values as low as -24. South wind 10 to 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 40%."


----------



## ryde307

We are just wrapping up for the night now. I didn't measure but everything I saw was around the inch mark. We did get a decent amount of hardpack up off some lots though.
I am still looking for someone to do a drive at 169 and cedar lake rd if anyone knows someone. 2 or 3 cars deep and 2 wide. 20ft to shovel.


----------



## Camden

I just got in and much to my surprise I only saw one other contractor out plowing. Lots of people are going to be very surprised when they wake up and realize that we got more than just a dusting. 

Back to bed for a little bit before re-starting the day....


----------



## 09Daxman

Ooo goody, plow stopped working....

Stupid fisher, not even a year old and it's giving me troubles.


----------



## OC&D

I should have taken photos of my lots back in November before we got any snow so I could reminisce about those days when we had dry pavement.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1678880 said:


> I should have taken photos of my lots back in November before we got any snow so I could reminisce about those days when we had dry pavement.


Ya, my properties, even with deicing are looking like crap!

We need our 18 degree heat wave.


----------



## qualitycut

We got 1.5 about 50-60% of lots are done in ny area.


----------



## SSS Inc.

We didn't go out but we should have. Uh oh.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1678916 said:


> We didn't go out but we should have. Uh oh.


You getting calls?


----------



## Camden

OC&D;1678880 said:


> I should have taken photos of my lots back in November before we got any snow so I could reminisce about those days when we had dry pavement.


If it makes you feel any better, you're not alone. Once we get a little break in the temps I'm going to do an all-out scrape job at all of my accounts with the loader. I won't be able to bill for it but I'll just feel better knowing that everything will be looking great again.


----------



## mnlefty

SnowGuy73;1678886 said:


> Ya, my properties, even with deicing are looking like crap!
> 
> We need our 18 degree heat wave.


All you guys feeling like your lots don't look good shouldn't feel bad at all... I know its a personal pride thing but I was all over town this weekend, kids functions, church, target, menards, groceries, and NOTHING looks good. Terrible timing on the snows and cold to follow... if you have anything that looks decent you're ahead of the game.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1678923 said:


> You getting calls?


A few calls so far. We've tried to beat most of our jobs to the punch a give them the borderline snow story etc.etc. Most have been fine with us waiting to talk to them. Guys are out doing all of our apartments this morning and we will most likely go out tonight and clean everything up. I'm hoping we get a little dusting tonight so we can make everything look real sharp in the morning. One of my favorite ladies called and said "I think we met our threshold and what do we have to do to get this done every time by 7:30" She might have an inch if shes lucky (1.5" trigger). She calls almost every storm so we we're expecting it. Some customers were glad we waited just in case we get a little tonight. So we are fairing pretty good. We are about 80% per time so our decisions are based solely on spending their money wisely.

How much did you finally get up there?


----------



## Martinson9

ryde307;1678789 said:


> We are just wrapping up for the night now. I didn't measure but everything I saw was around the inch mark. We did get a decent amount of hardpack up off some lots though.
> I am still looking for someone to do a drive at 169 and cedar lake rd if anyone knows someone. 2 or 3 cars deep and 2 wide. 20ft to shovel.


We could probably do them. PM me the address or your contact info.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1678939 said:


> A few calls so far. We've tried to beat most of our jobs to the punch a give them the borderline snow story etc.etc. Most have been fine with us waiting to talk to them. Guys are out doing all of our apartments this morning and we will most likely go out tonight and clean everything up. I'm hoping we get a little dusting tonight so we can make everything look real sharp in the morning. One of my favorite ladies called and said "I think we met our threshold and what do we have to do to get this done every time by 7:30" She might have an inch if shes lucky (1.5" trigger). She calls almost every storm so we we're expecting it. Some customers were glad we waited just in case we get a little tonight. So we are fairing pretty good. We are about 80% per time so our decisions are based solely on spending their money wisely.
> 
> How much did you finally get up there?


1" exact in WB / Maplewood, 1/2"-3/4" elsewhere. Doing sidewalk cleanup from the ice now.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1678916 said:


> We didn't go out but we should have. Uh oh.


Should I say it?

Nah, I won't.


----------



## banonea

Started at 10 finished at 6, 34 accounts 2 drivers, 12 of them new 2 shovelers, no complaints no breakdowns, very happy. Only issue, skid battery pooped the bed...... time for a nap. They say we have mkre tonight down here, is this true and dose anyone know how much?


----------



## BossPlow614

A clipper will be coming through around midnight (In the metro) & forecasters are saying dusting to half inch but maybe an inch in some spots.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1678956 said:


> Should I say it?
> 
> Nah, I won't.


If we get 1/2" tonight I'm going to look like a genius.Thumbs Up NWS is at 60% now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1679156 said:


> If we get 1/2" tonight I'm going to look like a genius.Thumbs Up NWS is at 60% now.


Yeah, you'll be out plowing a 1/2". Everything is packed down again.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1679163 said:


> Yeah, you'll be out plowing a 1/2". Everything is packed down again.


I'll find a corner somewhere with 2".

They'll probably get this wrong tonight and we'll have giant flakes with a 40:1 ratio.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1679167 said:


> They'll probably get this wrong tonight and we'll have giant flakes with a 40:1 ratio.


Probably right there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's looking more impressive in ND already, dark blues / green. Although it's barreling through.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Texted my guys about tonight's snow. One driver said "oh, I went back to work today, I was going to tell you once you had a chance to relax".


----------



## SSS Inc.

Newest GFS just came out with around .05" at 40:1 would be 2"

RAP has about .03" liquid.

I'm sticking with giant flakes and big ratios.:waving:


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1679172 said:


> It's looking more impressive in ND already, dark blues / green. Although it's barreling through.


Its going to be like a 3-4 hour shot of snow it looks like.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1679181 said:


> Newest GFS just came out with around .05" at 40:1 would be 2":


Damn it. I was really looking forward to early bed tonight after some ice rescue training tonight. And then try to get some Christmas shopping done tomorrow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm sleeping through it. 1" (tops) from 2-5 am?? Like you can get anything done.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1679215 said:


> I'm sleeping through it. 1" (tops) from 2-5 am?? Like you can get anything done.


True that! If that is the timing. I guess I will get p and look at around 4:00 then.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Channel 5 just said from 11:00-2:00 tonight, less than a half inch. 

Nws also is saying less than half inch for me tonight.


----------



## SSS Inc.

For the record my 40:1 ratio might be a bit exaggerated.


----------



## TKLAWN

I see Ian is picking up right where he left off.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1679177 said:


> Texted my guys about tonight's snow. One driver said "oh, I went back to work today, I was going to tell you once you had a chance to relax".


You cant get a break can ya brother


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1679284 said:


> You cant get a break can ya brother


Decided today it might be time after 24 years to start looking at a different direction in life.

Had dinner, finally heading to get some sleep after being up since 5 am yesterday. Ended up being enough work I should have called a guy or two in, but didn't realize it until there wasn't enough left to call anyone in.

Snow in ND is light like yesterday. Got a buddy going to call if we need to head out.


----------



## banonea

Good people are hard to find, loyalty dosent exist anymore. ...


----------



## qualitycut

Lwnmrr have you ever just thought of downsizing, find a couple good guys and take a little off the plate you may miss it to much


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea;1679311 said:


> Good people are hard to find, loyalty dosent exist anymore. ...


Ain't that the truth...


----------



## IDST

ryde307;1678789 said:


> We are just wrapping up for the night now. I didn't measure but everything I saw was around the inch mark. We did get a decent amount of hardpack up off some lots though.
> I am still looking for someone to do a drive at 169 and cedar lake rd if anyone knows someone. 2 or 3 cars deep and 2 wide. 20ft to shovel.


I live about a mile from there. I could take a look at it for you if you would like.
PM me and I'll give you a call.


----------



## 09Daxman

Ok so I figured out what was wrong with my plow. The fluid froze up. So I have it in my heated shop so it can melt. Going to change out the fluid tomorrow morning, does anyone have any tips to keep it from doing that? Keep good fluid in it? Like change it couple of times a year? I'm going to be using full synthetic ATF.


----------



## SSS Inc.

09Daxman;1679411 said:


> Ok so I figured out what was wrong with my plow. The fluid froze up. So I have it in my heated shop so it can melt. Going to change out the fluid tomorrow morning, does anyone have any tips to keep it from doing that? Keep good fluid in it? Like change it couple of times a year? I'm going to be using full synthetic ATF.


Did you change it before the season started? We use regular ATF in all of our plows and change them once a season(November). We rarely have any issues. Typically its not the fluid itself its the moisture that can get inside the reservoir. See if the fluid comes out "milky" when you change it tomorrow.


----------



## CityGuy

09Daxman;1679411 said:


> Ok so I figured out what was wrong with my plow. The fluid froze up. So I have it in my heated shop so it can melt. Going to change out the fluid tomorrow morning, does anyone have any tips to keep it from doing that? Keep good fluid in it? Like change it couple of times a year? I'm going to be using full synthetic ATF.


I use to take a quart and mix a smidge of antifreeze in it. Less than a 1/2 teaspoon and then shake it up.


----------



## OC&D

Judging by how quiet it is around here I'm not too worried about anything substantial happening tonight.

I think I'll have another cocktail.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1679537 said:


> Judging by how quiet it is around here I'm not too worried about anything substantial happening tonight.
> 
> I think I'll have another cocktail.


I was thinking most of you were plowing last night so you all must be sleeping. We're going out at 3:00 after our 1/2" falls. Guess who will have the prettiest lots in town.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1679309 said:


> Decided today it might be time after 24 years to start looking at a different direction in life.
> 
> Had dinner, finally heading to get some sleep after being up since 5 am yesterday. Ended up being enough work I should have called a guy or two in, but didn't realize it until there wasn't enough left to call anyone in.
> 
> Snow in ND is light like yesterday. Got a buddy going to call if we need to head out.


In 2010 I had 87 commercial accounts. My fuel bill was 15k a month. I didn't mind the stress constant fixing things guys a no show all the excuses it was jus another day at the office. after a Family emergency I decided to take on less work in 2011. I now have 17 accounts no stress and smaller bills. Seemed like the more I made the more I spent. At the end of the year theres still nothing left. I will ramp it up again one of these years, maybe next year but till then its been awsome


----------



## SSS Inc.

Snow-O-Meter says .8"


----------



## Polarismalibu

Kstp said 1/2" with isolated 1" spots. Starting around midnight and gone by 2am


----------



## Ranger620

Radar looks to be drying up???


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1679583 said:


> Radar looks to be drying up???


Most of it is... except that blob in Willmar right now... at least it's moving fast...

Look at Base Reflectivity, this measures the stuff that's actually hitting the ground... http://radar.weather.gov/radar.php?rid=MPX&product=N0R&overlay=11101111&loop=yes


----------



## qualitycut

I hate when this happens for residental customers, I don't know if they Shoveld the inch or so we got last night and if we get a little tonight spend half the time driving around looking.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1679591 said:


> I hate when this happens for residental customers, I don't know if they Shoveld the inch or so we got last night and if we get a little tonight spend half the time driving around looking.


You read my mind...


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1679591 said:


> I hate when this happens for residental customers, I don't know if they Shoveld the inch or so we got last night and if we get a little tonight spend half the time driving around looking.


If thats the case I will usually just wait for a phone call.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Looks like it only takes about a half hour for the heavy part to breeze through... hopefully ratios are low!!!


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1679597 said:


> If thats the case I will usually just wait for a phone call.


That's kind of what I'm thinking I will do. There's a few I know will not have, the rest will call I'm sure.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1679598 said:


> hopefully ratios are low!!!


I'm with you there.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nws has me up to less than an inch now. I was at less than half inch earlier.


----------



## qualitycut

Base reflectivity radar looks like bubble effect over metro


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1679607 said:


> Base reflectivity radar looks like bubble effect over metro


We'll see if that stops the more intense stuff in Wright/Carver right now


----------



## cbservicesllc

It's amazing all this b*tching about the roads and hard pack... St. Paul is doing the exact wrong thing by throwing more money, salt, etc. at it... The solution is for all these idiots to stop driving around... either that or don't b*tch when it gets packed down...


----------



## Camden

It's snowing heavily here in central MN. I'm off to bed because it looks like it's going to be an early morning. Good luck, guys.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1679613 said:


> It's amazing all this b*tching about the roads and hard pack... St. Paul is doing the exact wrong thing by throwing more money, salt, etc. at it... The solution is for all these idiots to stop driving around... either that or don't b*tch when it gets packed down...


Its winter in mn , I can see them complaining if the roads were not getting plowed fir a few days. I am bit##ing when my city is out plowing a quarter inch of snow. The last two snows the have done the sidewalks twice per storm. They do about 27 miles off them.


----------



## OC&D

Not a flake falling right now. I'm not interested in setting my alarm to wake up and look outside tonight, so I think I'm going to let it buck. If the ***** hits the fan I'm sure I'll get a call or two.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hmph, NWS said earlier today look for snow, mainly north of the I-94 corridor. Sure looks to me to be south.

I think I need different employees. Not necessarily better employees, just different.

I'm tired of the drama. I too used to have over 130 accounts about 15 years ago. I got married, dropped all but 35 of the best paying accounts and went back to doing them myself in the summer, one helper in the winter.

Slowly added work to the point I was working about 100 hours / week in the summer in 2008. Then I broke my foot.

Scrambled, found help, decided it was nice to be home every day at 5 to see my kids. Added more help, added accounts to pay for help.

To the point now where sometimes I feel the business is keeping others working, not doing anything for me except increasing the stress level.

It's just not fun right now, at all.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1679638 said:


> Hmph, NWS said earlier today look for snow, mainly north of the I-94 corridor. Sure looks to me to be south.
> 
> I think I need different employees. Not necessarily better employees, just different.
> 
> I'm tired of the drama. I too used to have over 130 accounts about 15 years ago. I got married, dropped all but 35 of the best paying accounts and went back to doing them myself in the summer, one helper in the winter.
> 
> Slowly added work to the point I was working about 100 hours / week in the summer in 2008. Then I broke my foot.
> 
> Scrambled, found help, decided it was nice to be home every day at 5 to see my kids. Added more help, added accounts to pay for help.
> 
> To the point now where sometimes I feel the business is keeping others working, not doing anything for me except increasing the stress level.
> 
> It's just not fun right now, at all.


Is this a preview of my life? Seriously... Banner year this year by far... gross is great, stress level high, same return... A couple family health issues had my focus, but it just doesn't seem right... cost of doing business?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1679638 said:


> Hmph, NWS said earlier today look for snow, mainly north of the I-94 corridor. Sure looks to me to be south.


So tomorrow night when it's supposed to be South it will go North??


----------



## qualitycut

It looks like I got a dusting at my place.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Pretty much wrapped up, all I have is a trace in Maple Grove...


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1679658 said:


> Pretty much wrapped up, all I have is a trace in Maple Grove...


Snowing really good here. Almost 1/2". I seriously think I could get an inch looking at the radar in my location.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1679664 said:


> Snowing really good here. Almost 1/2". I seriously think I could get an inch looking at the radar in my location.


My buddy just called. Woke me up. 3/4" in Blaine on stuff that was shoveled last night, close to 1.5" on stuff that wasn't done.

Most looks like it is south of Lino with this burst that is coming through


----------



## SSS Inc.

SSS Inc.;1679664 said:


> Snowing really good here. Almost 1/2". I seriously think I could get an inch looking at the radar in my location.


Wow sss. You were right. The ratio looks like 40:1 tonight. We could get 1.5" by our house tonight at this rate. 3/4" of super fluff already.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Lwnmwrman. If your on Here I can't talk to myself. Seriously speaking I might easily get 1.5" out of this.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1679668 said:


> Lwnmwrman. If your on Here I can't talk to myself. Seriously speaking I might easily get 1.5" out of this.


Shouldn't be much more. Just about done. Trying to decide if I want to head out and scrape down the 1/4-1/2" lots I did last night, or wait for a call. Gotta head towards the cities anyways in the morning.

My buddy just called from Forest Lake. Did a 100' push and didn't have anything come up.

He said barely leaving tire tracks there.


----------



## justinsp

3/4" plymouth, still lightly snowing. What to do. I hate these border line snowfalls for the 1" triggers. Maybe just do a sidewalk shovel/salt only.

SSS, I see there is a nice little green blob down in your area on radar. 

Who on here does firewood? Need some at my house in Plymouth. PM if you do.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Just under 1/2" here (**** rapids)


----------



## SSS Inc.

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1679678 said:


> Just under 1/2" here (**** rapids)


1.2 in south mpls by lake Harriet. Off to Bloomington.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SSS Inc.;1679680 said:


> 1.2 in south mpls by lake Harriet. Off to Bloomington.


Lots of blowing and drifting out here by the airport.


----------



## SnowGuy73

3/8" here, I'm doing nothing.


----------



## djagusch

SSS Inc.;1679697 said:


> Lots of blowing and drifting out here by the airport.


How much new snow you think is in the bloom area?


----------



## SSS Inc.

djagusch;1679707 said:


> How much new snow you think is in the bloom area?


In the areas that are sheltered I'm right at an inch on the job I'm at. About the same in edina by southdale. Its blowing enough here where I have 4" in spots.


----------



## justinsp

1 1/8" golden valley. Lots of blowing/drifting. Same as SSS, some bare spots then spots with 3"+. 

Any one have a report in North Minneapolis?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Holy crap the wind is howling


----------



## skorum03

Seems like the wind has settled down now. We have a little less than an inch now. Combined with snow sunday night we're probably close to two inches in spots. To do the residentials or not? I think I'll just wait for phone calls.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm waiting. Got some foreclosure / cleanup work to do. Other than that, people have to call.

Granted the majority of my accounts didn't get anything last night.


----------



## CityGuy

Anyone else see this?

http://minnesota.cbslocal.com/2013/12/09/road-conditions-lead-to-shake-up-at-st-paul-public-works/

If only people really understood plowing operations.


----------



## Martinson9

justinsp;1679725 said:


> 1 1/8" golden valley. Lots of blowing/drifting. Same as SSS, some bare spots then spots with 3"+.
> 
> Any one have a report in North Minneapolis?


A couple of muggings, a car jacking, several drug deals.

You wanted a crime report, right?


----------



## TKLAWN

Hamelfire;1679784 said:


> Anyone else see this?
> 
> http://minnesota.cbslocal.com/2013/12/09/road-conditions-lead-to-shake-up-at-st-paul-public-works/
> 
> If only people really understood plowing operations.


Too bad someone lost their job over something that he probably couldn't control.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1679784 said:


> Anyone else see this?
> 
> http://minnesota.cbslocal.com/2013/12/09/road-conditions-lead-to-shake-up-at-st-paul-public-works/
> 
> If only people really understood plowing operations.


Watched a story about it last night. Its winter, the roads will not be perfect especially in the urban areas where people don't move their damn cars. I'm sure getting 10 or so new trucks will help get rid of the packed down snow and ice My guess is the people complaining are probably trying to ride their bikes to work.


----------



## SSS Inc.

See below, I'm not crazy.


0515 AM SNOW RICHFIELD 44.88N 93.28W
12/10/2013 M 1.2 INCH HENNEPIN MN TRAINED SPOTTER

0550 AM SNOW MSP INTL AIRPORT 44.89N 93.23W
12/10/2013 M 1.8 INCH HENNEPIN MN OFFICIAL NWS OBS

0719 AM SNOW 3 SSW DOWNTOWN MINNEAPO 44.94N 93.30W
12/10/2013 M 1.3 INCH HENNEPIN MN TRAINED SPOTTER


----------



## IDST

went out at 4 this am. my drives around SLP crystal minnetonka have about 2.5 on them with yesterday and last nights snow. did my liquor store in crystal yesterday and today 1/2 inch in most of the lot but along the west sides of the lots 3 plus with all the wind.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Can I get some of you guys to post sob stories as well?

I'm really really starting to feel it now.

Sunday my crew leader from the summer wanted to know if we were going to work on Monday. I said no, we will wait and see what happens with the snow. I said we will work Tuesday/Wednesday/Thursday.

I had promised him 25 hours / week, whether it snowed or not. I figured he can help me with firewood 3 days per week.

Yesterday, I texted everyone about the snow last night, no response.

Today, no call no show, texted him, no response, no answer on the phone call.

As far as I'm concerned, I'm out yet another guy.

Called a couple others that responded to my ad so far, they said they're getting $25-30 / hour as a driver only. I'm paying $20 and I thought I was on the high end.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1679815 said:


> Can I get some of you guys to post sob stories as well?
> 
> I'm really really starting to feel it now.
> 
> Sunday my crew leader from the summer wanted to know if we were going to work on Monday. I said no, we will wait and see what happens with the snow. I said we will work Tuesday/Wednesday/Thursday.
> 
> I had promised him 25 hours / week, whether it snowed or not. I figured he can help me with firewood 3 days per week.
> 
> Yesterday, I texted everyone about the snow last night, no response.
> 
> Today, no call no show, texted him, no response, no answer on the phone call.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, I'm out yet another guy.
> 
> Called a couple others that responded to my ad so far, they said they're getting $25-30 / hour as a driver only. I'm paying $20 and I thought I was on the high end.


Look, I'm just a kid, 21, but I know that most people saying they're getting $25 - 30 / hour as a driver are on crack. There's no way. Unless its like the owner and then just that one other guy gets paid well. Thats the only way I could see it, but not as a driver only. At that rate they better get their ass out of the truck once in a while to shovel.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1679815 said:


> Called a couple others that responded to my ad so far, they said they're getting $25-30 / hour as a driver only. I'm paying $20 and I thought I was on the high end.


If there getting 25-30, why are they looking for work? Look around this site a bit and you might find a guy or two with their own truck for $30payup Seriously though, if you're desperate for help whats another $5 an hour if the guy is good. You clearly have enough work so I wouldn't get too hung up on the hourly wage of a guy or two. Did you post $20 in your ad? For what its worth I think $20 is very competitive.

What you really need is your kids to grow up and be interested in the business. Then maybe you'll have someone reliable to lean on.


----------



## qualitycut

Ended up with 3/4 now I don't know what to do.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1679804 said:


> Watched a story about it last night. Its winter, the roads will not be perfect especially in the urban areas where people don't move their damn cars. I'm sure getting 10 or so new trucks will help get rid of the packed down snow and ice My guess is the people complaining are probably trying to ride their bikes to work.


Wait until St. Paul raises property taxes now to pay for all those new trucks and more salt .... The phone and the Mayor's Facebook page will really be lit up! payup

Like someone said before, its winter in Minnesota!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1679815 said:


> Can I get some of you guys to post sob stories as well?


Sorry, I would if I could but I don't have any...

I did a major "downsizing" a couple years back, both summer and winter. Now I'm mainly fert and squirt in the summer with only a handful of mowing accounts and winter its just me and a shoveler when I need one otherwise most of the time I'm solo in winter as well..... No looking back.

After nearly 16 years and 32 years old, I'm getting too old to deal with the bullsh!t that comes with this industry. Now I have more time to spend at home and more time to !


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1679838 said:


> Sorry, I would if I could but I don't have any...
> 
> I did a major "downsizing" a couple years back, both summer and winter. Now I'm mainly fert and squirt in the summer with only a handful of mowing accounts and winter its just me and a shoveler when I need one otherwise most of the time I'm solo in winter as well..... No looking back.
> 
> After nearly 16 years and 32 years old, I'm getting too old to deal with the bullsh!t that comes with this industry. Now I have more time to spend at home and more time to !


I feel like I'm headed down the same path. Just curious how it's worked out cash flow wise for you?


----------



## justinsp

Martinson9;1679795 said:


> A couple of muggings, a car jacking, several drug deals.
> 
> You wanted a crime report, right?


Dont forget about the domestic violence in the middle of the street. All the while its snowing 12+ inches at 3 am. I am amazed at what I see everytime im over there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

When I went back to doing everything myself, I had the most cash I'd made in a LONG time.

I'm looking at going back to it again.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1679815 said:


> Can I get some of you guys to post sob stories as well?
> 
> I'm really really starting to feel it now


I gave you a partial on one. Got lots more. Trust me your not the only one. I could fill an entire page with bs. If your really struggling with it drop down for a few years but I wouldn't throw in the towel
$15 is where I start guys. Ill give them a bonus at the end of the year or a raise half way thru. Ive seen guys want $20+ and there worthless also seen some good ones too. I get one or two guys that don't come back the next year. either new job or what ever I just start over. Having rentals I learned a skill of reading the bs and the person. Most people that are responding to your add already plow for another guy and are getting 15-20 now. All there looking to do is squeeze you for more money. Don't think for a minute that this same guy will be surfing craigslist the next day after you hire him calling others saying hes getting 20+ to see what he can squeeze out of the next guy.


----------



## Ranger620

justinsp;1679859 said:


> Dont forget about the domestic violence in the middle of the street. All the while its snowing 12+ inches at 3 am. I am amazed at what I see everytime im over there.


I used to work for a towing company PT 20 some years ago. We did the snow emergency downtown mpls. Some crazy stuff goes on down there. I had a crazy lady come out of now where jump in the truck and say 7th and broadway (don't actually remember the address) scared the crap out of me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1679874 said:


> I used to work for a towing company PT 20 some years ago. We did the snow emergency downtown mpls. Some crazy stuff goes on down there. I had a crazy lady come out of now where jump in the truck and say 7th and broadway (don't actually remember the address) scared the crap out of me.


THAT was a chuckle I needed.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1679857 said:


> I feel like I'm headed down the same path. Just curious how it's worked out cash flow wise for you?


Short version, I make a lot less but I also spend a hell of a lot less.

Plus the only person I have to count on is myself. if something gets broken, misplaced, or otherwise know one to blame but me!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like that snow tonight is further to the north. Coming through about 10:00 and gone by about 1:00 or so. Hammer said maybe an inch or so.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Well now hammer just said maybe a coating or so.....

They don't know!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Must be way north. I don't even have snow in my forecast for tonight.

They all say way south.


----------



## qualitycut

My Nws says little to no snow, so far only 2 calls. Kind of debating on doing them all still.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1679939 said:


> Must be way north. I don't even have snow in my forecast for tonight.
> 
> They all say way south.


This morning the futurecast thing on both 5 and 9 showed it barely brush the metro. Now it showing it coming right through the metro and south and west of it.

Hammer should be again here ill check it out again.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Well now he says shouldn't cause any problems and it showed it out of here by 10:00....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

yesterday NWS said less than 1/2'' then last night it was less than inch until a bit ago. now im back at less than 1/2'' again. maybe its changed paths or less than what they thought?

hammer said 1''-2'' this am on 45


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1679996 said:


> yesterday NWS said less than 1/2'' then last night it was less than inch until a bit ago. now im back at less than 1/2'' again. maybe its changed paths or less than what they thought?
> 
> hammer said 1''-2'' this am on 45


Channel 4 at noon showed about the same from 9:00 to 10:00 or so. I think he said about a quick inch or so.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1679907 said:


> Short version, I make a lot less but I also spend a hell of a lot less.
> 
> Plus the only person I have to count on is myself. if something gets broken, misplaced, or otherwise know one to blame but me!


I agree with this the happiest I have been is now that it is just me.


----------



## qualitycut

When I first started out I always wanted to be big, I have never grown past me and 1 employee ( shows up every day physically but can be lazy) he was sick for a few days and I didn't get crabby worked longer days then normal because of that and actually enjoyed doing it again. I think if I could find one or two really good people it would be different.


----------



## olsonbro

Your definitely not alone Lwnmwrman..... We struggle every winter to properly staff our equipment and shovel crews. Our core group always shows up, but its everyone else that becomes the problem. Subs, inhouse hires, shovelers ect. We run under the impression that if we need 30 shovelers, we have to call 60 people. Half just plain don't show up! 
One big thing we have learned it to control shift length as best as possible. Guys get defeated and learn to hate snow when they have to work 24 hrs straight all the time. We used to run that way. Now we attempt to keep all shifts (unless its a massive storm) to under 12 hrs. Guys learn that their not stuck working forever, and moods improve. Its helped us overall. But to accomplish that, we have added manpower and equipment through purchase and subs. It costs us more to run our snow program, but we are more reliable now.

just my 2cents,


----------



## OC&D

My company was never very large but at its peak I had 6 employees. At this point I never want to go back to larger operation. Far too many headaches for the return in my opinion. This year though, I question how many more years of snow work I have in me.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1680004 said:


> I agree with this the happiest I have been is now that it is just me.


You just need more customers like me.


----------



## ryde307

I made the call to only do a couple zero tolerance sites last night. I sent acouple main guys out and went to bed. Should have got up to check the snow reports. Had a couple unfriendly phone calls this morning. Once we got rolling everything worked out but those phone calls are never fun.
We had a motor in our 550 go out right before the first storm and our new loader same thing. 550 was on it's way and we knew it was coming but it was still almost 6000 to fix. The loader was used and bought this fall. We got it cheap luckily but now will have almost $10,000 into it since purchase.
We had a storm go really bad a couple years ago and I swore I never wanted to go through a morning of phone calls like that again. We now have more equipment out than needed as well as extra shovelers and operators on call. It helps with relieving some stress. I also don't really plow. I am out in an f150 with a salter. I drive around and check on things, help fix stuff, and salt something if needed. 
We have a good chunk of small broken things but nothing major from snow yet.


----------



## ryde307

Is anyone looking for more driveways? If so what areas? I get tons of calls for driveways from chanhassen chaska to minneapolis up to golden valley, plymouth down to bloomington. Just looking for names and numbers to give to people if anyone is looking for more.


----------



## qualitycut

Lwnmrr will take them


----------



## fozzy

TKLAWN;1679803 said:


> Too bad someone lost their job over something that he probably couldn't control.


I live in St. Paul. The guy before this one did a way better job of staying on top of the snow. This guy lets it snow then he would send out the plows. Its been this way for 4 to 5 years. I have had waited 3 to 4 days just have them plow my street. Its good hes gone. Now we will wait and see how the new guy does.


----------



## cbservicesllc

olsonbro;1680073 said:


> Your definitely not alone Lwnmwrman..... We struggle every winter to properly staff our equipment and shovel crews. Our core group always shows up, but its everyone else that becomes the problem. Subs, inhouse hires, shovelers ect. We run under the impression that if we need 30 shovelers, we have to call 60 people. Half just plain don't show up!
> One big thing we have learned it to control shift length as best as possible. Guys get defeated and learn to hate snow when they have to work 24 hrs straight all the time. We used to run that way. Now we attempt to keep all shifts (unless its a massive storm) to under 12 hrs. Guys learn that their not stuck working forever, and moods improve. Its helped us overall. But to accomplish that, we have added manpower and equipment through purchase and subs. It costs us more to run our snow program, but we are more reliable now.
> 
> just my 2cents,


I like the concept. How big are you guys? My only thing is that I think any operation 10 pieces of equipment or less (I have 4) would have a hard time. My guys are starving for hours most of the winter. When I pulled a straight 36 hour shift last Wednesday it sucked, but what do you do? I think most guys would like all 36 of those hours if that's all they'll get in a week, 2 weeks, a month or ??? I try to give one guy a lighter route each snowfall to help fill in in case someone needs a rest...


----------



## qualitycut

fozzy;1680248 said:


> I live in St. Paul. The guy before this one did a way better job of staying on top of the snow. This guy lets it snow then he would send out the plows. Its been this way for 4 to 5 years. I have had waited 3 to 4 days just have them plow my street. Its good hes gone. Now we will wait and see how the new guy does.


I thought everyone was just being babies when I saw ot on the news but I was up there today and on snelling and Selby there was not snow pack but sheets of couple inch ice for blocks at a time. I was spinning in four wheel trying to get up the hill


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1679939 said:


> Must be way north. I don't even have snow in my forecast for tonight.
> 
> They all say way south.


what dose it look like for Rochester? they say .5 to 1.5 but I missed the weather...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1680382 said:


> what dose it look like for Rochester? they say .5 to 1.5 but I missed the weather...


They say upto an inch for me. Radar looks pretty slim. It shows it should be snowing at 8 but nothing close by. I'd just rather get nothing


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1680245 said:


> Lwnmrr will take them


Have you not been following along?? :crying:


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1680394 said:


> They say upto an inch for me. Radar looks pretty slim. It shows it should be snowing at 8 but nothing close by. I'd just rather get nothing


That's what I thought last night checked at 4 and a dusting woke up again around 730 and about an inch


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1680395 said:


> Have you not been following along?? :crying:


Lol I just had to throw that in there.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1680396 said:


> That's what I thought last night checked at 4 and a dusting woke up again around 730 and about an inch


Yeah I saw that. I hate this little dumb snows. Why can't we just get 2"-3" at a time. Twice a week would be ideal. But this little snows just make things look ugly and slippery


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm heading out around 3:00 snow or no snow. I have some drifts I want to take care of and maybe throw some clearlane down.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

olsonbro;1680073 said:


> Your definitely not alone Lwnmwrman..... We struggle every winter to properly staff our equipment and shovel crews. Our core group always shows up, but its everyone else that becomes the problem. Subs, inhouse hires, shovelers ect. We run under the impression that if we need 30 shovelers, we have to call 60 people. Half just plain don't show up!
> One big thing we have learned it to control shift length as best as possible. Guys get defeated and learn to hate snow when they have to work 24 hrs straight all the time. We used to run that way. Now we attempt to keep all shifts (unless its a massive storm) to under 12 hrs. Guys learn that their not stuck working forever, and moods improve. Its helped us overall. But to accomplish that, we have added manpower and equipment through purchase and subs. It costs us more to run our snow program, but we are more reliable now.
> 
> just my 2cents,


I went from 2.5 trucks to 5 trucks, a skid, tractor, subbed payloader, and 3-4 subs.

I too went overboard so the guys wouldn't have to work 24-30 hours shifts.

Now the guys that worked those shifts are pissed cause they're only working 6-10 hours.

I send guys home early, because we're done, then get calls and then they don't want to come back in.

Not major calls, little stuff, but I've got enough work where it's nearly (IS) impossible for me to handle all of the follow up.

Starting tomorrow I have a guy coming in at 6 am. We need to salt 2 parking lots, scrape down some sidewalks at the property on west 7th, and then take the skid to some townhomes and scrape down the drives.

I've already put 10 hours in today, but have 3 more lots I need to plow tonight.

Alot of this work is outside the contract, so it's T/M. We haven't had 1.5" of snow up here in one storm, but it's starting to add up and so I'm getting the calls. I would call the guys in, but the strip malls / restaurants / gas stations are all packed down.

I've been too busy to get around myself to check all of the sites, so not sure how much we should really do.

I don't want to plow 1.5" sites at 1 or 1.25" because then they come to expect it.

As I said, tomorrow I'm going to run a guy in the morning for 4-5 hours. If I get calls and he's gone home for the day, i'm going to say our list is full for the day and we will start tomorrow first thing.

If it's an emergency, then I'll have to take care of it, but there shouldn't be emergencies this late after a snowfall.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Its funny all the solo guys want be big all the big guys want to be small


----------



## wintergreen82

Random question for you guys- I have read this site for years but rarely post. I like being able to read other guys techniques and tendencies, however maybe you all do maybe you don't but does anyone on here have a FT person or staff year round? We went to having a FT guy on staff year round with no lay offs and it has done wonders. It isn't perfect by any means but it takes a lot off of my plate and allows us to keep expanding. Just curious


----------



## SSS Inc.

After reading some of these posts I'm curious how long some of your routes are. We haven't had any big storms but I see some big hours being posted. I know some of you guys do foreclosures and things that can been done in the days following a storm. A 2" storm usually takes us about 8 hours( 5-6 nightime/ 2-3 daytime). We don't do driveways so maybe that comes into play. Three years ago during the big storm we plowed 32 hours straight and hit everything about 3 times. I'm just curious what kind of load some of you have. Personally I wouldn't want much more per truck than we have now in case it is a big storm.


----------



## Martinson9

SSS Inc.;1680436 said:


> After reading some of these posts I'm curious how long some of your routes are. We haven't had any big storms but I see some big hours being posted. I know some of you guys do foreclosures and things that can been done in the days following a storm. A 2" storm usually takes us about 8 hours( 5-6 nightime/ 2-3 daytime). We don't do driveways so maybe that comes into play. Three years ago during the big storm we plowed 32 hours straight and hit everything about 3 times. I'm just curious what kind of load some of you have. Personally I wouldn't want much more per truck than we have now in case it is a big storm.


Almost exactly how we roll. We need to find a way to have more "non-peak" work for the guys.


----------



## Martinson9

wintergreen82;1680421 said:


> Random question for you guys- I have read this site for years but rarely post. I like being able to read other guys techniques and tendencies, however maybe you all do maybe you don't but does anyone on here have a FT person or staff year round? We went to having a FT guy on staff year round with no lay offs and it has done wonders. It isn't perfect by any means but it takes a lot off of my plate and allows us to keep expanding. Just curious


I like the idea, but it's hard to consider paying someone full time and have them put in 10-15 hours some weeks and not work at all other weeks.

Do you find enough work for him or just live with paying him full time and working part time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

With the extra trucks this year, we are about 8 hours / truck.

I have another 2-3 days (8 hour days) of work for 1 truck that can be done whenever (foreclosures, etc). I always used this as money I could make myself without much pressure.

With the extra work that's been coming in, I can't get to that work.

Last year (maybe a couple years) I hit 70+ hours in the truck a couple of times.

I'm trying to get away from that.

BTW, 2 more calls have come in for service tomorrow.

Seems the more other properties are being plowed, more people think theirs need to be plowed.

I'm at one in Chisago City the bank owns. A restaurant in the building called to say their customers can't get in the building, they haven't been plowed, yada yada yada.

There's 7/8" of snow in the lot. 2" trigger.


----------



## SSS Inc.

A friend of ours tells his guys if they want to work in the summer they must work when needed in the winter. Don't want to do the snow removal part then you're not working here in the summer. Seems to have worked for him for several years.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1680466 said:


> A friend of ours tells his guys if they want to work in the summer they must work when needed in the winter. Don't want to do the snow removal part then you're not working here in the summer. Seems to have worked for him for several years.


All of my summer guys work the winter. Problem is you have all week to get the mowing done before you start again.

Snow you have 8 hours.


----------



## qualitycut

The plowing needs to be done in less time then the mowing


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1680436 said:


> After reading some of these posts I'm curious how long some of your routes are. We haven't had any big storms but I see some big hours being posted. I know some of you guys do foreclosures and things that can been done in the days following a storm. A 2" storm usually takes us about 8 hours( 5-6 nightime/ 2-3 daytime). We don't do driveways so maybe that comes into play. Three years ago during the big storm we plowed 32 hours straight and hit everything about 3 times. I'm just curious what kind of load some of you have. Personally I wouldn't want much more per truck than we have now in case it is a big storm.


Now, for a normal 2-4" snowfall I have a 7 hour route for plowing and roughly 2.5 hours of salting.

Before when I was running three trucks I had 6 hours per truck for snow plowing. Just in case of a break down or something.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1680475 said:


> All of my summer guys work the winter. Problem is you have all week to get the mowing done before you start again.
> 
> Snow you have 8 hours.


That kind of leads into my next question. Most of you guys I assume are in the lawncare business. Do you take on all of your summer customers in the winter? I can see why you want to and they would expect it. I suppose that is why so many use subs. We're a little different being a paving contractor so we don't have to deal with that. We can cherry pick the jobs that work for us without fear of losing the summer work.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I know you're blacktop. Yes, snow is the necessary evil for lawn work, most want one contractor for the year, one contractor for all "maintenance items". 

So yes, we pretty much do all the summer work in the winter.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1680487 said:


> That kind of leads into my next question. Most of you guys I assume are in the lawncare business. Do you take on all of your summer customers in the winter? I can see why you want to and they would expect it. I suppose that is why so many use subs. We're a little different being a paving contractor so we don't have to deal with that. We can cherry pick the jobs that work for us without fear of losing the summer work.


All of our customers use us for some type of work in the summer along with doing winter work. By myself I can do my route in about 6 hours. This works perfect for me and makes my customers understand me and me understand there needs. I never get calls about when am I going to show up or why have I not been there yet. The only calls I get are you can skip me to the end because I am out of town. I used to run 3 crews and that was going to kill me faster than anything.


----------



## Martinson9

SSS Inc.;1680487 said:


> That kind of leads into my next question. Most of you guys I assume are in the lawncare business. Do you take on all of your summer customers in the winter? I can see why you want to and they would expect it. I suppose that is why so many use subs. We're a little different being a paving contractor so we don't have to deal with that. We can cherry pick the jobs that work for us without fear of losing the summer work.


I'm not sure what our crossover is, but we have a lot of summer only and winter only customers. We advertise every spring for summer work. We haven't advertised for winter work in over 3 years.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1680495 said:


> All of our customers use us for some type of work in the summer along with doing winter work. By myself I can do my route in about 6 hours. This works perfect for me and makes my customers understand me and me understand there needs. I never get calls about when am I going to show up or why have I not been there yet. The only calls I get are you can skip me to the end because I am out of town. I used to run 3 crews and that was going to kill me faster than anything.


Right on. That right there is the key!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The other issue I've got this year is I had a large amount of work fall in my lap this fall. 

I didn't want to pass it up as it's all within 5-10 miles from my house. However, I was already in contracts with these other accounts.

I'm a man of my word and if I signed an agreement, I do it. It forced me to grow quicker than I liked. I bailed on quite a bit of work, sending it to people here as well as offline. 

But even with that, more work keeps coming my way. I do my best to turn down most, but other accounts it's hard to pass on.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This is the stuff my "crew leader" left behind.

















A minute to cleanup. Literally, 1 minute.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BTW, figured out how to post pics quickly while mobile. Wait until the next storm.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1680520 said:


> BTW, figured out how to post pics quickly while mobile. Wait until the next storm.


Ya, I was just going to ask how you did that on mobile.


----------



## wintergreen82

Martinson9;1680454 said:


> I like the idea, but it's hard to consider paying someone full time and have them put in 10-15 hours some weeks and not work at all other weeks.
> 
> Do you find enough work for him or just live with paying him full time and working part time.


Yeah we have plenty of work to be done. Basically think about all of the things you do and he does them for me while I am out trying to find other work. We basically wash equipment and fix it and then put it away. This usually takes us to the end of December figuring all the odd ball stuff plus we try to fit some tree work in and of course snow. We go to quite a few classes when they come up. Stuff is a little more laid back down this way as we can start salting at 6:30 and it is ok. We also are doing random jobs buying and fixing cars, houses and we do some small engine repair as well. He basically works Mon-Thurs 7:30-4 unless weather dictates differently. That alone takes a lot of stress off knowing you aren't always tied to the job. It also pushes you to keep making money as you have another person to support. Come spring we can market from march 1 - May 31 without the worry of having to train a new employee or do bids for existing customers as he can handle this aspect while I am out meeting with prospective customers.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I've got to say this is all very interesting. I've often thought about expanding the snow part of our business but have yet to do so. Right now we are lucky because we keep it very manageable with all family members. All other employees are laid off in the Fall and that seems to work for now. The thing that keeps me thinking about expanding is the excess equipment that lays in the snow all year unless we go hauling or stacking. All of our bobcats our 2-speeds but we don't use them to plow. Right now I'm not sure why but we've got four extra "backup" trucks. So we've got the equipment, just would need to keep some guys on in the winter. Right now there are no worries about reliability with the guys we have so that would one of the challenges if we expanded. I guess you could say we are operating much like some of you that are one mans shows at the present time. No worries about no-shows or sub-standard work the way we run right now. Maybe we should keep it that way.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1680542 said:


> I've got to say this is all very interesting. I've often thought about expanding the snow part of our business but have yet to do so. Right now we are lucky because we keep it very manageable with all family members. All other employees are laid off in the Fall and that seems to work for now. The thing that keeps me thinking about expanding is the excess equipment that lays in the snow all year unless we go hauling or stacking. All of our bobcats our 2-speeds but we don't use them to plow. Right now I'm not sure why but we've got four extra "backup" trucks. So we've got the equipment, just would need to keep some guys on in the winter. Right now there are no worries about reliability with the guys we have so that would one of the challenges if we expanded. I guess you could say we are operating much like some of you that are one mans shows at the present time. No worries about no-shows or sub-standard work the way we run right now. Maybe we should keep it that way.


The only thing is would your guys give up the unemployment for non guaranteed work?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1680518 said:


> This is the stuff my "crew leader" left behind.
> A minute to cleanup. Literally, 1 minute.


First off, there's no excuse for that. Some people just have no concept of how things should be done.

Secondly. You have now made this thread like some of those east cost ones with the giant pics.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1680548 said:


> The only thing is would your guys give up the unemployment for non guaranteed work?


I doubt it. That has always been the problem. We won't pay cash or bank hours which I know happens a lot in this business.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Are the pics big?

They are normal size on my phone....

Try this....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I've got this old farmstead I do. The brother and sister lived there all their lives together, neither married. They are both dead now, no one lives there. Creepy enough.

Anyways, I was in the area so I figured I would plow it.









Inside is quite literally from the 40's/50's. They leave a light on. When you go past the window back and forth you keep thinking someone is there.









I remembered why I don't plow this at night.

I keep thinking I'm going to see the farmer with a pitchfork suddenly appear in my mirror. If you've watched enough horror movies, this place is straight out of one.

Back to daytime plowing this place for sure!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1680555 said:


> Are the pics big?
> 
> They are normal size on my phone....
> 
> Try this....


Try what? Pic are really wide on my laptop. I have to scroll way over to see the whole thing. I was trying to figure that out myself the other night. There's a thread on it from last year I think.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

There was an ellipses. That means hold on.

Are those pics any different?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1680558 said:


> I've got this old farmstead I do. The brother and sister lived there all their lives together, neither married. They are both dead now, no one lives there. Creepy enough.
> 
> Anyways, I was in the area so I figured I would plow it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside is quite literally from the 40's/50's. They leave a light on. When you go past the window back and forth you keep thinking someone is there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remembered why I don't plow this at night.
> 
> I keep thinking I'm going to see the farmer with a pitchfork suddenly appear in my mirror. If you've watched enough horror movies, this place is straight out of one.
> 
> Back to daytime plowing this place for sure!!


Now they're tiny pics. That sounds pretty creepy. Plow that one at night after about 30 hours in the truck and see how it goes.Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Are they both the same size? Or the top one the right size?

And yeah, I did that one once after about 40 hours and had to leave. Mind REAlLy goes after a while.
I must not be the only one getting calls up here. Many plows out.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1680569 said:


> Are they both the same size? Or the top one the right size?
> 
> And yeah, I did that one once after about 40 hours and had to leave. Mind REAlLy goes after a while.
> I must not be the only one getting calls up here. Many plows out.


Top one is bigger but could be bigger yet. Bottom is about half the size.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hmmmm.....

Too big?


----------



## SSS Inc.

That looks good to me. Now you have to tell me how you did it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

bookmark TinyPic.com to the phone.

I use a Samsung S4, keeping Plowsite and TinyPic windows open.

Upload the pic from the phone to TinyPic, use Message Board setting for the size, copy the tag and paste back to the Plowsite box.

My 8 year old being Si for Halloween.
[IMG]http://i43.tinypic.com/ehnr4i.jpg

I have to work on the rotate though.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Nice costume.  I'll have to try that tomorrow. This thread could turn into a picture bonanza.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Back when I still had my '11.

That's my crew leader that doesn't know how to plow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1680593 said:


> bookmark TinyPic.com to the phone.
> 
> I use a Samsung S4, keeping Plowsite and TinyPic windows open.
> 
> Upload the pic from the phone to TinyPic, use Message Board setting for the size, copy the tag and paste back to the Plowsite box.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Nice! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## banonea

wintergreen82;1680526 said:


> Yeah we have plenty of work to be done. Basically think about all of the things you do and he does them for me while I am out trying to find other work. We basically wash equipment and fix it and then put it away. This usually takes us to the end of December figuring all the odd ball stuff plus we try to fit some tree work in and of course snow. We go to quite a few classes when they come up. Stuff is a little more laid back down this way as we can start salting at 6:30 and it is ok. We also are doing random jobs buying and fixing cars, houses and we do some small engine repair as well. He basically works Mon-Thurs 7:30-4 unless weather dictates differently. That alone takes a lot of stress off knowing you aren't always tied to the job. It also pushes you to keep making money as you have another person to support. Come spring we can market from march 1 - May 31 without the worry of having to train a new employee or do bids for existing customers as he can handle this aspect while I am out meeting with prospective customers.


I am kind of the same here with the exception that my "year Round" guy and site foreman is my brother. I run 35 accounts with 2 trucks and 4 guys, counting myself. I have 2 guys per truck, driver and shoveler and it works great. I thought about putting together a shoveling crew, but buy the time I figured in the people, fuel, truck, insurance ect. it was better to run the way I have been. we spend about 8 to 10 hours per truck per 1" to 6" snowfall. over 6" I pull in the back up truck and 2 other people. I do construction and lawn care/snow removal so we advertise ever year. this year we lost 9 accounts but gain back 15. I just got called for a account I bid last week. a apartment complex, bid it high because I didn't "NEED" it but I figured, what the hell and I got on a monthly contract. at this point I got just shy of $10,000.00 a month weather it snows or not from Nov. 1 to the end of April payup. we are going to try to convert as many to lawn care as we can this yea, looking to reduce the amount of construction we do, the body just cant take it anymore like it use to. :laughing:


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1680558 said:


> I've got this old farmstead I do. The brother and sister lived there all their lives together, neither married. They are both dead now, no one lives there. Creepy enough.
> 
> Anyways, I was in the area so I figured I would plow it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside is quite literally from the 40's/50's. They leave a light on. When you go past the window back and forth you keep thinking someone is there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remembered why I don't plow this at night.
> 
> *I keep thinking I'm going to see the farmer with a pitchfork suddenly appear in my mirror. If you've watched enough horror movies, this place is straight out of one.
> *
> Back to daytime plowing this place for sure!!


That's why I carry my .45......:laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Testing.didn't work


----------



## SSS Inc.

edit. way too big


----------



## SSS Inc.

Backyard rink.


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1680624 said:


> http://tinypic.com/r/10yzwj6/5


Seeing that makes me miss the hot summer weather!

If you don't want to use tinypic, you can use photobucket's mobile app & c/p the "img" link.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1680624 said:


> sorry screwed up again


Don't use the http tag.

Copy the Whole


----------



## SSS Inc.

See above, I got it now. I'm basically going through the same trials you were earlier lwnmrw. I'll try again for good measure.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

EmJayDub;1680626 said:


> Seeing that makes me miss the hot summer weather!
> 
> If you don't want to use tinypic, you can use photobucket's mobile app & c/p the "img" link.


Problem with Photobucket, people can trace it back to you.


----------



## CityGuy

Anyone ever seen one of these in person? Thoughts on it?

http://mdi-truck.com/


----------



## BossPlow614

Just make your photo bucket acct private.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

****. i'm stuck.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Well this is too much fun.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1680633 said:


> Anyone ever seen one of these in person? Thoughts on it?
> 
> http://mdi-truck.com/


I have read a bunch over the years on some of the east coast threads.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

None of you want to get dressed and drive up to Forest Lake and pull me out, do ya?


----------



## SSS Inc.

No. Sorry. Put her in 4 lo. Post a pic.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Don't even have to worry about taking it out of reverse.

Might be sleeping here tonight until workers get here.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1680647 said:


>


Well that's no good. I'm going to grab a beer and wait this out.


----------



## Camden

Oh geez, Lawnmowerdude, now you're adding self-inflicted problems into the equation 

If I were closer I'd come and get ya.

But I gotta ask, did this happen while you were looking down at your phone?


----------



## mnglocker

Unhook the plow, back out and then drag the plow out with a chain. 

That or call some wisconsin girls for ballast to get the rear end down.


----------



## mnglocker

Another quick tip is to trick the rear end into sending torque to both sides, set the parking brake on just a couple of clicks.


----------



## SSS Inc.

mnglocker;1680654 said:


> Unhook the plow, back out and then drag the plow out with a chain.
> 
> That or call some wisconsin girls for ballast to get the rear end down.


I was thinking the same thing. (the first part). But knowing his luck some mysterious hole will develop and swallow his plow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I popped the front end over the berm if ice from the first plow. 

Of course I was loaded with salt earlier today so I don't have my shovels with, nor anymore salt.

As soon as I pushed into the pile I felt the front end pop up and before I could stop, it slid to the other side.


----------



## mnglocker

We had one of the guys do that with a NH TM165 and a 18' avalanche push box overlooking a retention pond. 

I got beeped on the radio and wondered over with a JD250 and managed to pull the back end down enough for him to get traction.


----------



## Camden

Any chance you could use the wings of the plow to assist you as you back up? This is where having dual acting rams would be nice but Boss doesn't have them.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## mnglocker

camden;1680661 said:


> any chance you could use the wings of the plow to assist you as you back up? This is where having dual acting rams would be nice but boss doesn't have them.


You mad bro?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Congratulations.


----------



## mnglocker

Do tell, what did you end up doing? 'Sconny girls?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1680665 said:


> Congratulations.


Awww... You bummed cause you couldn't pop a new one each time I posted a pic being farther in?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1680649 said:


>


Oh boy.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

mnglocker;1680667 said:


> Do tell, what did you end up doing? 'Sconny girls?


Just rockin' it BABY!!

Might need to rotate the tires in the morning.


----------



## Camden

mnglocker;1680664 said:


> You mad bro?


Absolutely pissed. Sorry?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1680668 said:


> Awww... You bummed cause you couldn't pop a new one each time I posted a pic being farther in?


it was my only excuse to stay awake. Should've went to bed hours ago.


----------



## mnglocker

Camden;1680672 said:


> Absolutely pissed. Sorry?


The troll face meme is a reddit/internet thing. It's big sheepish grin.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1680674 said:


> it was my only excuse to stay awake. Should've went to bed hours ago.


I was planning on being in bed by midnight. It'll be 1 now. However when I'd left the house this evening I wasn't planning on doing that farmstead, so I'm not far off.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1680678 said:


> I was planning on being in bed by midnight. It'll be 1 now. However when I'd left the house this evening I wasn't planning on doing that farmstead, so I'm not far off.


I'm sure I'll have some crazy dream about a brother/sister duo killing me while I'm plowing now. Thanks. :crying:


----------



## 09Daxman

Lwnmwrman, who owns and pays the bills for that old farm house if the bother and sister have passed? That place is just creepy! Haha


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1680593 said:


> bookmark TinyPic.com to the phone.
> 
> I use a Samsung S4, keeping Plowsite and TinyPic windows open.
> 
> Upload the pic from the phone to TinyPic, use Message Board setting for the size, copy the tag and paste back to the Plowsite box.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks for the info! Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

I got nervous when it showed two new pages but then remembered Lwnmrr learned how to post pics.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1680782 said:


> I got nervous when it showed two new pages but then remembered Lwnmrr learned how to post pics.


I was trying to figure that out too, what every talked about for two pages while I was sleeping! :laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1680782 said:


> i got nervous when it showed two new pages but then remembered lwnmrr learned how to post pics.


Whatever.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1680782 said:


> I got nervous when it showed two new pages but then remembered Lwnmrr learned how to post pics.


Wait till I get a chance to post the pic I have , got over 20 different ones of different crap to show all


----------



## TKLAWN

I guess I need to get a smart phone.


----------



## qualitycut

If I had someone spread salt today would it still help tomorrow or should I wait till tomorrow? Stupid question probably.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1680846 said:


> If I had someone spread salt today would it still help tomorrow or should I wait till tomorrow? Stupid question probably.


If the sun hits it you'll get some melting action but for the most part it's not going to do very much.

My master plan is to scrape everything tonight and blast it with deicing material tomorrow. I should have blacktop by the end of the day.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1680853 said:


> If the sun hits it you'll get some melting action but for the most part it's not going to do very much.
> 
> My master plan is to scrape everything tonight and blast it with deicing material tomorrow. I should have blacktop by the end of the day.


Would it still melt it tomorrow?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We're salting. Using dyed salt so people can see it.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1680856 said:


> Would it still melt it tomorrow?


Absolutely.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1680875 said:


> We're salting. Using dyed salt so people can see it.


Dyed salt or treated salt? If you're using a product like Clearlane you're going to get some good action today...especially if it stays sunny.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Thaw Master / Rapid Melt, same product.

Told the customers it won't melt, but parking lot will be blue so there is evidence an attempt was made.


----------



## qualitycut

I have seen some melting today driving around


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I guess I didn't say it wouldn't melt. I told them repeatedly one application of salt will not magically make their parking lot black without other assistance.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Scraping the hard pack at Wal-Mart.... Not working so well either.


----------



## 60Grit

SnowGuy73;1680936 said:


> Scraping the hard pack at Wal-Mart.... Not working so well either.


That's not your lot is it?


----------



## TKLAWN

Why would you even attempt that when they are open with so many cars around.


----------



## olsonbro

cbservicesllc;1680312 said:


> I like the concept. How big are you guys? My only thing is that I think any operation 10 pieces of equipment or less (I have 4) would have a hard time. My guys are starving for hours most of the winter. When I pulled a straight 36 hour shift last Wednesday it sucked, but what do you do? I think most guys would like all 36 of those hours if that's all they'll get in a week, 2 weeks, a month or ??? I try to give one guy a lighter route each snowfall to help fill in in case someone needs a rest...


We run 18 in house trucks, 4 skids and 4 tractor blowers in house. Subbed , on help brings another 4 trucks and 3 skids. We also run 8 shovel crews. We are almost 100% residential, both townhomes and single family homes, so it requires an army to shovel everything! All told we have around 70 people out in a storm working.
Our guys do want hours during the winter to, and we do the best we can to accommodate. We have a never ending list of shop work that can be done, and we use guys for that to make some paychecks. 
Overall we have found that we get better results overall with shorter shifts. Guys are happier in the long run. We schedule our routes for 6hrs in snows less than 4". Most guys in a 3" storm will get around 8hrs on the clock. In larger storms, or like last Wednesday long storms, guys got around 12-14hrs. 
Shorter routes has allowed us to cover each other when equipment goes down. If one truck or a loader goes down, we can shift guys around and still meet our timelines. It has lightened my stress level immensely, and we all know how intensely stressful a storm is. I know how I run things isn't set up to maximize productivity for each piece of equipment. Translating in to a lower margin overall during the winter. But it gives me a lot more confidence in our program, along with less stress for myself and our managers. 
I don't want to say this is the way everyone should do it, but it works for us, and keeps me sane!


----------



## SnowGuy73

CJ's Outdoor;1680969 said:


> That's not your lot is it?


Nope, just here to buy a new Christmas tree. I had a disagreement with the old tree, its now in the dumpster!


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1680983 said:


> Why would you even attempt that when they are open with so many cars around.


TK I was wondering the same thing...

Dump a good helping of clearlane on it, let the sun and the traffic work with it then come back tonight and scrape it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Where are you guys getting the ClearLane?


----------



## cbservicesllc

olsonbro;1680994 said:


> We run 18 in house trucks, 4 skids and 4 tractor blowers in house. Subbed , on help brings another 4 trucks and 3 skids. We also run 8 shovel crews. We are almost 100% residential, both townhomes and single family homes, so it requires an army to shovel everything! All told we have around 70 people out in a storm working.
> Our guys do want hours during the winter to, and we do the best we can to accommodate. We have a never ending list of shop work that can be done, and we use guys for that to make some paychecks.
> Overall we have found that we get better results overall with shorter shifts. Guys are happier in the long run. We schedule our routes for 6hrs in snows less than 4". Most guys in a 3" storm will get around 8hrs on the clock. In larger storms, or like last Wednesday long storms, guys got around 12-14hrs.
> Shorter routes has allowed us to cover each other when equipment goes down. If one truck or a loader goes down, we can shift guys around and still meet our timelines. It has lightened my stress level immensely, and we all know how intensely stressful a storm is. I know how I run things isn't set up to maximize productivity for each piece of equipment. Translating in to a lower margin overall during the winter. But it gives me a lot more confidence in our program, along with less stress for myself and our managers. _*I don't want to say this is the way everyone should do it, but it works for us, and keeps me sane!*_


I think that's the important part!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1681031 said:


> Where are you guys getting the ClearLane?


Cargill in Savage.

Pretty sure US Salt in Burnsville has it too.


----------



## banonea

Here is a sob story for ya Lwrmn...
most of you have probably red the issues I have with my skid loader(bobcat 642b gas) I should get rid of it but I got WAY to much into it at this point to do that. had issues starting it, acted like bad battery or cables. we replaced the battery's with a 1000cca industrial grade one, new cables, the whole nine yards, still didn't help, wouldn't turn over very good. didn't think it would be the starter, just replaced it 2 months ago. pulled the starter, had it tested at Napa, burst into flames on the tester, thank god for warranty Thumbs Up......O, But it gets better! Wife called yesterday morning to say her car was acting up and wouldn't start when she got to work. She said it was stuttering and the lights were going dim, figured alternator. got there and put the jumpers on it, let it charge... nothing. decided to come back to it later. came back, put the charger on it for about a hour and still nothing so we pulled it home, thought the battery might be bad ( Have I mentioned I HATE battery's :angry the starter was sounding funny so I decided to replace all the cables( here w go again) battery starter and alternator last night. got it done, hit the key......nothing :realmad: thought it might be stuck so I put a wrench on the crankshaft and turned it backwards, making sure the head tuned as well and everything moved like it should, hit the key....CLUNK put the wrench back on it, locked up. pretty Shure she either dropped a valve of snapped a connecting rod. so we are looking for a car for her later today...... I know it's not snow related, but figured I would try to help a brother out


----------



## Camden

SnowGuy73;1681068 said:


> Cargill in Savage.
> 
> Pretty sure US Salt in Burnsville has it too.


Those are the places I know of too. If I had a supplier closer to me that's all I'd use on my lots. As it is, I'm stuck with basic rock salt.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Whew! K, not the only one.

Anyone here want a Toro 2450 for $100?

Needs a carb and some work to get a new scraper on it.

Shop wanted $400 to fix it. I don't have time.

Thought I would ask here first before I put it on CL.

Shop said $185 in parts, but they're a spendy shop to begin with.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1681068 said:


> Cargill in Savage.
> 
> Pretty sure US Salt in Burnsville has it too.


Too far for me.


----------



## OC&D

I've always bought clearlane from US Salt in Burnsville. 

I'm not sure, but Aggregate Industries off of Childs Rd used to sell regular bulk salt and they might sell some type of treated as well, but since I'm down to a small tailgate spreader and a short box I go places that can load with skids.


----------



## OC&D

Let's see if I can get this to work he first time.


----------



## OC&D

Kickass! That's super easy. This thread is doomed from now on!


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1681184 said:


> Kickass! That's super easy. This thread is doomed from now on!


Nice truck. I said last night this will turn into a giant picture thread.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1681200 said:


> Nice truck. I said last night this will turn into a giant picture thread.


Nah, it'll be like kids at Christmas. Play like mad with the new toy for 3 days, then throw it to the side and go back to *****ing.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1681206 said:


> Nah, it'll be like kids at Christmas. Play like mad with the new toy for 3 days, then throw it to the side and go back to *****ing.


That literally made me laugh out loud. Good stuff. :laughing:


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1681200 said:


> Nice truck. I said last night this will turn into a giant picture thread.


Thanks. It's absolutely filthy right now and I'm itching to take the spreader and plow off but the situation hasn't presented itself....as you're aware!


----------



## SSS Inc.

I for one am going to have too much fun with this.










Inner city hockey


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1681254 said:


> I for one am going to have too much fun with this.


I don't think you'll be the only one.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I seem to have a sizing issue however.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1681259 said:


> I seem to have a sizing issue however.


That's what she said!


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1681259 said:


> I seem to have a sizing issue however.


But seriously, in the upload window, there's the "resize" field, and I chose "Message Board (640x480)" for that pic I posted.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

So what does everyone see for the rest of the winter snow wise? I know its early but it seems to be a slow start. I know a couple of you nailed it last year when I said we were done after February. And dang it wouldn't stop.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1681263 said:


> But seriously, in the upload window, there's the "resize" field, and I chose "Message Board (640x480)" for that pic I posted.


I tried that and it was huge so I went one step smaller. Fun's over.....for now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1681281 said:


> So what does everyone see for the rest of the winter snow wise? I know its early but it seems to be a slow start. I know a couple of you nailed it last year when I said we were done after February. And dang it wouldn't stop.


We've plowed three times which is pretty good I think. I know down south you guys haven't been as lucky. And yeah, last year you did complain a lot but I warned you. I never give up until the tulips come up.


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;1681281 said:


> So what does everyone see for the rest of the winter snow wise? I know its early but it seems to be a slow start. I know a couple of you nailed it last year when I said we were done after February. And dang it wouldn't stop.


I plowed my high end accounts 3 times last week and twice this week. I'm ecstatic with the start we've had.


----------



## unit28

looks like evaporating moisture heading our way

edit..."a" was so over-rated


----------



## jimslawnsnow

i suppose if I complain more we will get 2 feet twice a week instead of 2 inches twice a week. I also hate that late crap too. I did have to go do a contracted town home association that wanted to be done. they had 1/4'' to 1/2'' with a side walk with on one home with 3''


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1681300 said:


> looks like evaporating moisture heading our way
> 
> edit..."a" was so over-rated


whats that mean? I am not very good at all this weather lingo and looking at graphs and what not


----------



## qualitycut

Sss I just saw that app on the news

We have plowed everything once and some twice. The only people who called to be plowed were the per timers


----------



## justinsp

I have only done 1 full route plow for everything and then 3 times on my 1 inch triggers. 

NWS Posted this in the afternoon forecast discussion. Lawnmower. you ready?

THE BEST CHANCE FOR SNOW LOOKS ALONG AND NORTH OF I-94
WHERE ANOTHER 0.5-1.0" OF FLUFF IS POSSIBLE. SAME STORY DIFFERENT
NIGHT. I GUESS THE DIFFERENCE TOMORROW IS WE WILL BE WARMING RATHER
THAN SEEING ANOTHER ARCTIC BOUNDARY COME THROUGH.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1681307 said:


> Sss I just saw that app on the news


$25 dollars for a two car length driveway. They can keep em


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1681314 said:


> $25 dollars for a two car length driveway. They can keep em


That's a lot I only charge 15.00


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It can fall. I'm sleeping.

I've been scraping all these lots. I'm not going to plow them tonight.


----------



## Ranger620

Quality I will keep you busy. Ill give you $20. $5 for the extra travel.:laughing: I did one today that only had 1 1/2" in it told them be there in ten for $60 cash. (I didn't think theyd take it) quick $$ in my pocket


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1681323 said:


> Quality I will keep you busy. Ill give you $20. $5 for the extra travel.:laughing: I did one today that only had 1 1/2" in it told them be there in ten for $60 cash. (I didn't think theyd take it) quick $$ in my pocket


I love when that happens, driveway around me go 35-40 for a 2 car wide and about the same long


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone have any cheap effective way of getting about 6-700 from a customer


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ranger620;1681314 said:


> $25 dollars for a two car length driveway. They can keep em


You guys must be talking about Plowz.

I saw that on the number 5 yesterday as well...


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1681365 said:


> You guys must be talking about Plowz.
> 
> I saw that on the number 5 yesterday as well...


yes, and I wonder how much the plow driver actually gets.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I didn't see the story tonight but it did show up on my fb account the other night looking for contractors. All that free publicity on the news must be nice. How long before you guys that do driveways have to explain why you're charging more than $25? My guess is the contractor gets 15 if their lucky.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1681378 said:


> I didn't see the story tonight but it did show up on my fb account the other night looking for contractors. All that free publicity on the news must be nice. How long before you guys that do driveways have to explain why you're charging more than $25? My guess is the contractor gets 15 if their lucky.


I hate plowing driveways and I only have two that I do that I charge for (holdouts from years past), but if they only paid $15, I never do another one.

Mainly I hate driveways because I hate back dragging. I'll do all sorts of maneuvers to avoid back dragging in a commercial lot, but in a driveway you have no choice.


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;1681306 said:


> whats that mean? I am not very good at all this weather lingo and looking at graphs and what not


that big blob of moisture heading this way from the Canadian Rockies won't be adding up to much accumulation .
I think we're at 50% chance of snow tonight, but less than 1/2" total accumulation at best.
Upper air temps are about -60 I think. most of it might evaporate.

This is the jet stream track for tonight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1681369 said:


> yes, and I wonder how much the plow driver actually gets.


Yup I guess about $15 per drive and they that driver pays all the direct, indirect, and overhead costs too. And the worst part is that guy getting $15 a drive still thinks he's making good money!


----------



## Drakeslayer

I see the West metro is at less than 1" tonight. Another should we/should we not clipper.


----------



## unit28

went up now....from less than 1/2 to less than 1


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1681450 said:


> I see the West metro is at less than 1" tonight. Another should we/should we not clipper.


I'm also at less than 1" in mpls.


----------



## djagusch

unit28;1681466 said:


> went up now....from less than 1/2 to less than 1


Do you see why the bumped it up? Basically everywhere went to a 1" since 6 tonight.


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1681289 said:


> We've plowed three times which is pretty good I think. I know down south you guys haven't been as lucky. And yeah, last year you did complain a lot but I warned you. I never give up until the tulips come up.


I never complained. ...lol I will take all I can get


----------



## Ranger620

OC&D;1681411 said:


> I hate plowing driveways and I only have two that I do that I charge for (holdouts from years past), but if they only paid $15, I never do another one.
> 
> Mainly I hate driveways because I hate back dragging. I'll do all sorts of maneuvers to avoid back dragging in a commercial lot, but in a driveway you have no choice.


I only do a few driveways. I bought an ebling last year now back dragging is a breeze. most of the time its one swipe then shove it in the yard in and out in less than 5 min. Also makes back dragging dock doors a breeze


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;1681323 said:


> Quality I will keep you busy. Ill give you $20. $5 for the extra travel.:laughing: I did one today that only had 1 1/2" in it told them be there in ten for $60 cash. (I didn't think theyd take it) quick $$ in my pocket


I make lots of quick cash like that all season....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Everything I have is .5-.7" on the hourly graph. I will see what there is in the morning. 

I have to go scrape a larger parking lot @ the school now.

Too bad there'll be that much snow again.

I suppose the right thing would be to go sleep and get up @ 3 and do it, but then if something happens I don't hav time to finish.


----------



## SnowGuy73

djagusch;1681486 said:


> Do you see why the bumped it up? Basically everywhere went to a 1" since 6 tonight.


I'm up from no accumulation to less than a half inch.


----------



## cbservicesllc

I'm up to less than one inch... hourly weather graph shows .6... guess it's one of those nights...


----------



## SSS Inc.

If this little storm is anything like last years clippers, that little green blob will hit my area tonight. We'll find out in about 3 hours I guess.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Crew leader just called. Had him work today. He already called in sick for tomorrow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1681606 said:


> Crew leader just called. Had him work today. He already called in sick for tomorrow.


Geez......


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1681606 said:


> Crew leader just called. Had him work today. He already called in sick for tomorrow.


Its going to be nice out and probably wants to go ice fishing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Started getting nervous when that blob went over Fargo and started getting bigger.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1681616 said:


> Geez......


Nice PictureThumbs Up


qualitycut;1681623 said:


> Its going to be nice out and probably wants to go ice fishing.


I bet you're right.


LwnmwrMan22;1681625 said:


> Started getting nervous when that blob went over Fargo and started getting bigger.


Its going to hit the south metro. Thats the way it always happens.:waving:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1681632#post1681632

Any help anyone?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1681637 said:


> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1681632#post1681632
> 
> Any help anyone?


Does it have a new cutting edge? I can't remember if you bought new or not.

The reason I ask is that we have had some issues with new cutting edges grabbing on the leading edge like you describe. It becomes especially obvious when we have the hard pack that we all have now.


----------



## Mister Plow

LwnmwrMan22;1681637 said:


> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1681632#post1681632
> 
> Any help anyone?


What? No pics??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1681650 said:


> Does it have a new cutting edge? I can't remember if you bought new or not.


It's all new. It won't float up and down on the ends when you angle the blade, so whichever side is out farther, that's the end that's on the ground.

Doesn't sit level angled.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Blob has teleported to E. MN


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1681664 said:


> It's all new. It won't float up and down on the ends when you angle the blade, so whichever side is out farther, that's the end that's on the ground.
> 
> Doesn't sit level angled.


Is it tweaked? I know on my blizzard the edges on the wings wore down faster than the middle from being in scoop or angled, maybe just needs to wear down


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Mister Plow;1681660 said:


> What? No pics??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1681677 said:


> Is it tweaked? I know on my blizzard the edges on the wings wore down faster than the middle from being in scoop or angled, maybe just needs to wear down


No, this has a floating plate, so the ends of the plow will move up and down about 15 degrees.

I can lift it off the ground and it's like a fixed plow, no flex to it.

Gotta probably let it thaw out sometime.

Kinda glad the crew leader can't work. Maybe I can sit in front of the computer and get caught up on invoicing.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1681664 said:


> It's all new. It won't float up and down on the ends when you angle the blade, so whichever side is out farther, that's the end that's on the ground.
> 
> Doesn't sit level angled.


Do you have the shoes on it? It should have came with shoes.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

No shoes. I run barefoot.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1681689 said:


> No shoes. I run barefoot.


I know a buddy has one and he has to leave the shoes on it so it won't catch. He has them set so they barley make contact.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1681685 said:


> I can lift it off the ground and it's like a fixed plow, no flex to it.
> 
> Gotta probably let it thaw out sometime.


You should be able to move it when its slightly off the ground. Have you tried if its just partially angled? What about when its straight. Put something under one of the ends, lower the plow and see what it does.

If its not tilting at all you must be leaving snow on the trailing half.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1681631 said:


> Nice PictureThumbs Up


Thanks! Just trying to catch up with all you guys!



Green Grass;1681690 said:


> I know a buddy has one and he has to leave the shoes on it so it won't catch. He has them set so they barley make contact.


I've seen the shoe issue before as well... not 100% sure on that being the issue though...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1681694 said:


> You should be able to move it when its slightly off the ground. Have you tried if its just partially angled? What about when its straight. Put something under one of the ends, lower the plow and see what it does.
> 
> If its not tilting at all you must be leaving snow on the trailing half.


I can work at it, bounce the controls and eventually it lays flat.

Either the pivot bolt is too tight, or I have ice or a rock in between the olates that are hanging it up.

Annoying as hell.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1681676 said:


> Blob has teleported to E. MN


What the...?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If I can figure this out, I think I'd rather run this skid than a truck.

Much easier just flicking the wrist than steering wheel.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1681700 said:


> I can work at it, bounce the controls and eventually it lays flat.
> 
> Either the pivot bolt is too tight, or I have ice or a rock in between the olates that are hanging it up.
> 
> Annoying as hell.


Something is too tight. Maybe once you use it more things will loosen up. Not snow related but we have asphalt milling attachments designed very similar that sometimes hang up if the arms aren't all the way down. The wrong angle of attack and the plates that slide past each other bind up.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Operator error?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1681728 said:


> Something is too tight. Maybe once you use it more things will loosen up. Not snow related but we have asphalt milling attachments designed very similar that sometimes hang up if the arms aren't all the way down. The wrong angle of attack and the plates that slide past each other bind up.


Maybe that's it. Maybe I gotta lay the plow flat and then angle.

I have a fairly steep angle since I'm trying to scrape off the ice / hard pack.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;1681730 said:


> Operator error?


Most likely. That's why I'm asking.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This looks more like a "less than 1/4" snow possible" blob anymore.

What do you know. Home by 10. First night all week.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1681731 said:


> Maybe that's it. Maybe I gotta lay the plow flat and then angle.
> 
> I have a fairly steep angle since I'm trying to scrape off the ice / hard pack.


The more you tilt it the more pressure on the pin and plates preventing it from turning. Its going to be hard to get too aggressive and expect it to float I would think.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1681739 said:


> The more you tilt it the more pressure on the pin and plates preventing it from turning. Its going to be hard to get too aggressive and expect it to float I would think.


That makes sense. Guess I need to figure out how much slack there is between the plates and try it around my own property.

I have had 2 other guys run the skid plowing as well.

One worked for a night and said he got a new job. The other guy is a good equipment operator, said it sucked at first, but then he got the hang of it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Everyone reports just a dusting tonight.

I'm out. No more pics tonight.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1681758 said:


> Everyone reports just a dusting tonight.
> 
> I'm out. No more pics tonight.


I heard inch or two north of 694


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1681759 said:


> I heard inch or two north of 694


I saw 17" it might have been three years ago on this date they where talking about.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1681759 said:


> I heard inch or two north of 694


Good, everything I have north of 694 has 4" triggers.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1681760 said:


> I saw 17" it might have been three years ago on this date they where talking about.


Ahh, the memories. I wish I could do it again.payup:cryingcrying:


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1681765 said:


> Ahh, the memories. I wish I could do it again.payup:cryingcrying:


It used to be fun because I plowed for someone else. I think that's why I don't enjoy it as much anymore. But I can say the last couple days running around doing places just taking my time with no rush was enjoyable.


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1681759 said:


> I heard inch or two north of 694


Who reported that?


----------



## Green Grass

EmJayDub;1681780 said:


> Who reported that?


Weather man quality


----------



## banonea

doesn't sound like anything here till maybe Sunday. That works, gives me a chance to work on the Jeep I just got the wife, any luck she don't blow this one upThumbs Up Didn't do to bad for $750.00 needs tires and front axle joints. Going to do a tune up while it is in here as well


----------



## 09Daxman

Those of you who use plow trucks and skids, what one do you like better? What one do you think is more efficient? I know when it comes down to going from job to job, the skid takes longer to strap down and what not. Which is more reliable?


----------



## banonea

custom solution to removing the sander from the truck by yourself.... works great.


----------



## banonea

banonea;1681789 said:


> custom solution to removing the sander from the truck by yourself.... works great.


not sure why there sideways


----------



## banonea

09Daxman;1681787 said:


> Those of you who use plow trucks and skids, what one do you like better? What one do you think is more efficient? I know when it comes down to going from job to job, the skid takes longer to strap down and what not. Which is more reliable?


IMO, All depends on the site. smaller areas a skid, long runs a truck. as far a dependability, that is all maintaining your equipment. I do 99% of my maintenance in house.


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea;1681789 said:


> custom solution to removing the sander from the truck by yourself.... works great.


Nice! Looks pretty good


----------



## qualitycut

EmJayDub;1681780 said:


> Who reported that?


Was just messing with Lwnmrr.


----------



## Camden

09Daxman;1681787 said:


> Those of you who use plow trucks and skids, what one do you like better? What one do you think is more efficient? I know when it comes down to going from job to job, the skid takes longer to strap down and what not. Which is more reliable?


It really depends on the type of account you're doing. Assuming both units are equipped with optimal plows, in a wide open parking lot a truck will run circles around a skid. In a tight lot you can't beat a skid.

I have a JD skid that sits more than it gets used. It's my backup machine basically. I just don't like the lack of cab comfort so I get sick of sitting in it after a couple of hours.


----------



## Ranger620

Wild are getting beat up. Im going out to salt. Get an early start so everything can melt tomorrow


----------



## cbservicesllc

That heavy blob in St. Cloud is a bit concerning...


----------



## unit28

Ya. But the waa will ensure a better dew point gap.
Therefor. More upper atmsphr evap going on


----------



## BossPlow614

I hope you're right!! ↑


----------



## 09Daxman

Camden;1681800 said:


> It really depends on the type of account you're doing. Assuming both units are equipped with optimal plows, in a wide open parking lot a truck will run circles around a skid. In a tight lot you can't beat a skid.
> 
> I have a JD skid that sits more than it gets used. It's my backup machine basically. I just don't like the lack of cab comfort so I get sick of sitting in it after a couple of hours.


See that's the thing, it has both, a long could of straight always but a lot of tight corners around the building. I had another guy ask if I could do his lot this year cause he couldnt get ahold of the oter guy that he usually uses, but his lot has to be done with a skid. No questions about it, so I had to turn him down. But I have been thinking for awhile to get a skid as my main plow machine instead of my truck. I just think trucks are made for towing, don't get me wrong it handles the plow just fine. But it just seems like a skid would be a better option. That's just a lot of money to spend.

What model JD do you have? I have heard that they have a decent amount of electrical issues, have you had any? How many hours do you have on it?


----------



## OC&D

Ranger620;1681804 said:


> Wild are getting beat up. Im going out to salt. Get an early start so everything can melt tomorrow


1 goal game now!


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1681811 said:


> Ya. But the waa will ensure a better dew point gap.
> Therefor. More upper atmsphr evap going on


Is that why it's all shrinking up around the metro?


----------



## ryde307

Did anyone get any snow?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Dusting in **** rapids under 1/4"


----------



## ryde307

I got up and drove around. Clear from. Ganhassen to 100 and 394. Dusting downtown.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1681862 said:


> Did anyone get any snow?


Not a flake here.


----------



## TKLAWN

It always baffles me when the weather guys talk like it's going to snow, then the graphic says 30% chance. Radar is clear, nada flake here either.


----------



## unit28

.12 here not mucho


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like our big warm up isn't going to get as warm today. I was I'd get up to at least 25 or so and sunny. 

Either way, I'm dropping salt today and hoping for the best. 

Also talk of light snow again tomorrow into Saturday.


----------



## Camden

ryde307;1681862 said:


> Did anyone get any snow?


I plowed/heavily salted all of my banks and doctor's offices. We got less than an inch but I didn't want the hard pack to continue to build up.


----------



## Camden

SnowGuy73;1681937 said:


> Looks like our big warm up isn't going to get as warm today. I was I'd get up to at least 25 or so and sunny.
> 
> Either way, I'm dropping salt today and hoping for the best.
> 
> Also talk of light snow again tomorrow into Saturday.


At about 5am my phone said it was -13 and now it's -4. So things seem to be going in the right direction.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Down this way its 9 above. I can see people wearing t ****s and shorts already


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1681973 said:


> At about 5am my phone said it was -13 and now it's -4. So things seem to be going in the right direction.


Same here, when I got up at 02:30 to see if it snowed it was -1 and now its 8.

I'm hoping we get some sun today to help that salt work.

I'm waiting for Comcast to come with my cable, then I can go and salt everything.... I should've just went out at 02:30 when I was up and did it, but the bed was warm!


----------



## OC&D

Not a flake here.

Actually we did get just a dusting. Must have happened since the last time I looked.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

A heavy dusting here I guess. That was the report I received from the wife when she left for work.

I haven't made it out of bed yet.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1681937 said:


> Looks like our big warm up isn't going to get as warm today. I was I'd get up to at least 25 or so and sunny.
> 
> Either way, I'm dropping salt today and hoping for the best.
> I
> Also talk of light snow again tomorrow into Saturday.


I still have 18 projected for a high


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

For the whole duration from about 5 am Friday morning to 5 am Sunday morning NWS has about 1.5" for me.

I have a couple of guys out of town this weekend.

My crew leader texted in this morning that he's supposedly going car shopping today now. Last night he said he was sick and couldn't make it in today.

My plan is to get everyone that's available in Saturday night / Sunday morning and just plow away.

That is, if we actually get 1.5" of snow.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

so far theres no mention of even flurries for me down here. must be more up north


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1682016 said:


> For the whole duration from about 5 am Friday morning to 5 am Sunday morning NWS has about 1.5" for me.
> 
> I have a couple of guys out of town this weekend.
> 
> My crew leader texted in this morning that he's supposedly going car shopping today now. Last night he said he was sick and couldn't make it in today.
> 
> My plan is to get everyone that's available in Saturday night / Sunday morning and just plow away.
> 
> That is, if we actually get 1.5" of snow.


down here for that time frame I am at .8


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1682016 said:


> For the whole duration from about 5 am Friday morning to 5 am Sunday morning NWS has about 1.5" for me.


I hope not, my plan is to salt today, do some Christmas shopping tomorrow, and then spent the weekend on the ice, in the fish house. Measured yesterday 12.25" on my early season fishing hole!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1682026 said:


> I hope not, my plan is to salt today, do some Christmas shopping tomorrow, and then spent the weekend on the ice, in the fish house. Measured yesterday 12.25" on my early season fishing hole!


I hope it does. If not, all the scraping I've been doing (sidewalks and with the skid) is wasted. It will just build up again.

I want enough to justify plowing everything.

This week sucked where every day I would have 4-5-6 accounts call and wonder why we didn't plow, residents complaining, icy conditions.

If there is going to be snow, let's not have only enough so people see tire tracks in the drive and say they have 3" of snow, when it fact it's 1.1" on a 1.5" trigger.


----------



## OC&D

Just had a call for a scrape down at one of my lots. Unfortunately there will be cars in there all day now. Too bad he didn't call yesterday afternoon.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

The only call I got was that part of the parking lot wasn't plowed at an apartment building o do..... Yup, that's because its full of garbage cans, move the cans and I will come back and plow it (for an extra fee)!


----------



## SSS Inc.

I got a call this morning telling me how nice their lots looked and they appreciated the fact that we cleaned up the last little storm even though it didn't quite add up to enough. It was nice to hear and especially nice since they pay per time.Thumbs Up Go figure, they thanked us for plowing below the trigger amount.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I think as people's budgets loosen, you'll get more calls to plow below trigger amounts.

I think there will be a trend to plow at lower amounts as well.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1682192 said:


> I got a call this morning telling me how nice their lots looked and they appreciated the fact that we cleaned up the last little storm even though it didn't quite add up to enough. It was nice to hear and especially nice since they pay per time.Thumbs Up Go figure, they thanked us for plowing below the trigger amount.


I did the same I emailed everyone and said we didn't hit the trigger but will be out plowing to help melt, hopefully they remember that next time. Most were monthly accts


----------



## Camden

09Daxman;1681828 said:


> What model JD do you have? I have heard that they have a decent amount of electrical issues, have you had any? How many hours do you have on it?


2001 250. I have a 7'6" Meyer plow on it which is like a toy but it's the perfect size for me to scrape down drive-thru lanes.

I've had several issues with the machine and a couple of them had to do with non-usage. The brakes locked up on it and it was $600 per side to get them replaced. The dealer said it never would've happened had I been running it more often. And the other problem worth mentioning is that the seat belt switch has gone haywire multiple times. Not a cheap fix.

And the only electrical issue I had was very recent and it was minor...a wire came loose on the alternator and it caused the gauges to flicker on and off. I thought it was really going to be something expensive but I was able to fix it myself in 1 minute.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1682028 said:


> This week sucked where every day I would have 4-5-6 accounts call and wonder why we didn't plow, residents complaining, icy conditions.


Yep, it's been a very tough week. So far I've only been able to sleep solidly for one night.

And I also dealt with some calls from people asking why I didn't plow (despite the fact their contract says 2") so I just went through and plowed every account A-Z. I expect some complaints when invoices get sent out but I'm just going to explain that I'd rather be accused of over-serving than under-servicing. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1682211 said:


> I think there will be a trend to plow at lower amounts as well.


I think you're correct. A couple years ago for us 2" was normal. We casually got it down to 1.5" and a few at an inch. If I owned a retail business I would want it at an inch. When my dad started plowing in the 60's it was common to wait until you got 3" or even more. And he worked downtown a lot. On a side note...He started plowing with a Ford Industrial tractor and drove from job to job. No cab either. It was very common back then to see tractors and jeeps buzzing around downtown. He had 450+ hours one winter. Wish I had some pictures.



Camden;1682253 said:


> I expect some complaints when invoices get sent out but I'm just going to explain that I'd rather be accused of over-serving than under-servicing. We'll see how it goes.


I was really worried about this in 2010. I figured people would be upset we were plowing the borderline stuff because we were already getting hammered by big storms. Nobody complained. If one or two did it wouldn't have been a big deal to give them a freebie to keep everyone happy.


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone else with Sprint been having just horrible service? I drop so many calls daily.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1682303 said:


> Anyone else with Sprint been having just horrible service? I drop so many calls daily.


YES!!!! I can't even make a call from Hwy 13 and all the way North on 35w until I get to Minneapolis. I've got about twenty other areas that are useless as well. I'd love to switch but we have a bunch of phones at various points in their contracts.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1682303 said:


> Anyone else with Sprint been having just horrible service? I drop so many calls daily.





SSS Inc.;1682312 said:


> YES!!!! I can't even make a call from Hwy 13 and all the way North on 35w until I get to Minneapolis. I've got about twenty other areas that are useless as well. I'd love to switch but we have a bunch of phones at various points in their contracts.


Suckers! That's what you get when you don't overpay!!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1682312 said:


> YES!!!! I can't even make a call from Hwy 13 and all the way North on 35w until I get to Minneapolis. I've got about twenty other areas that are useles well. I'd love to switch but we have a bunch of phones at various points in their contracts.


If called and complaiied numerous times got 60.00 in credit a few months back after they said it would be fixed soon. Now trying to get out of it but would cost me 500.00 and I am pretty close to just pay it


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1682315 said:


> Suckers! That's what you get when you don't overpay!!


The only reason we've got Sprint is we were Nextel people and more or less got rolled into Sprint. Not happy at all. The other day I dropped a call seven times on my 20 minute drive from Shakopee to Mpls. I'm just glad that one was my dad and not a customer.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1682315 said:


> Suckers! That's what you get when you don't overpay!!


Its getting better but still frustrating


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1682320 said:


> The only reason we've got Sprint is we were Nextel people and more or less got rolled into Sprint. Not happy at all. The other day I dropped a call seven times on my 20 minute drive from Shakopee to Mpls. I'm just glad that one was my dad and not a customer.


.

Same here had Nextel rolled into it. I lost a job the other day ( I'm pretty sure) because of the 4 dropped calls I had.


----------



## OC&D

Just bought Clearlane from NSI.


----------



## Ranger620

Same here Nextel rolled into sprint. Its been horrable they say there fixing towers and adding towers should have no issues after the first of the year. So they say. My contract is up in March so if its not better by then Im out. Actually if its not better vy the end of the year Im gonna demand an out as Im paying for a service and they are not providing what I am paing for. 
Same here sss, I had to call a guy back 7 times for a ten min conversation. Its got so bad every time I call some one new or a new customer I apologize right away and explain whats up with sprint. My largest contract has sprint as well they have around 400 phones I was told so they drop me as much as I drop them


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;1682344 said:


> Same here Nextel rolled into sprint. Its been horrable they say there fixing towers and adding towers should have no issues after the first of the year. So they say. My contract is up in March so if its not better by then Im out. Actually if its not better vy the end of the year Im gonna demand an out as Im paying for a service and they are not providing what I am paing for.
> Same here sss, I had to call a guy back 7 times for a ten min conversation. Its got so bad every time I call some one new or a new customer I apologize right away and explain whats up with sprint. My largest contract has sprint as well they have around 400 phones I was told so they drop me as much as I drop them


I have sprint as well. Things have gotten better but still drop off and on. Did a update today for either Samsung or android and my phone has been messed up since. We will see I might half to do a reboot.


----------



## mnglocker

Hardware upgrade headaches. I went through the same crap with AT&T 3 years ago when they finally got 3g around here. I went to sprint and was elated. They've been bad lately, but not as bad and there's 4G lte in my areas now.


----------



## banonea

mnglocker;1682365 said:


> Hardware upgrade headaches. I went through the same crap with AT&T 3 years ago when they finally got 3g around here. I went to sprint and was elated. They've been bad lately, but not as bad and there's 4G lte in my areas now.


That the update I have now. It has the 4Glet thing a the top of the phone now


----------



## mnglocker

I'd jump to verizon, since they have a little better coverage, but I burn through data (6+gigs per month) like no other and sprint actually is unlimited.


----------



## BossPlow614

I can't wait to see CB's reply to all the Sprint complaints. 

I've had them almost 3 yrs, they were great up until Aug or so and calls began to drop as my phone would switch from 3g to 4g when driving down the road. Still does it, talk about embarrassing to be on the phone with a client and have it happen, most understand though thankfully.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

mnglocker;1682375 said:


> I'd jump to verizon, since they have a little better coverage, but I burn through data (6+gigs per month) like no other and sprint actually is unlimited.


that's because you can actually use it. we have several phones plus mi-fi thru verizon


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1682344 said:


> Same here Nextel rolled into sprint. Its been horrable they say there fixing towers and adding towers should have no issues after the first of the year. So they say. My contract is up in March so if its not better by then Im out. Actually if its not better vy the end of the year Im gonna demand an out as Im paying for a service and they are not providing what I am paing for.
> Same here sss, I had to call a guy back 7 times for a ten min conversation. Its got so bad every time I call some one new or a new customer I apologize right away and explain whats up with sprint. My largest contract has sprint as well they have around 400 phones I was told so they drop me as much as I drop them


Same here... started with Nextel... through my own conversations and meetings with the City that has several hundred devices there is a compatibility issue in transferring calls between upgraded/non-upgraded towers and vice versa because of new vendor vs old vendor, etc. In Chicago they upgraded towers wherever abnd whenever they were ready. It was a DISASTER! By the time they got here the figured out they needed to upgrade clusters of towers to limit the amount of times you go between upgraded and non-upgraded... of course when you do go between those clusters boy do you notice! Ask snowguy what he thinks of sprint!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1682303 said:


> Anyone else with Sprint been having just horrible service? I drop so many calls daily.


Yup, since about march if 2012. There is a class action lawsuit and number 5 I think it wad did a story in it about a month ago.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1682414 said:


> Same here... started with Nextel... through my own conversations and meetings with the City that has several hundred devices there is a compatibility issue in transferring calls between upgraded/non-upgraded towers and vice versa because of new vendor vs old vendor, etc. In Chicago they upgraded towers wherever abnd whenever they were ready. It was a DISASTER! By the time they got here the figured out they needed to upgrade clusters of towers to limit the amount of times you go between upgraded and non-upgraded... of course when you do go between those clusters boy do you notice! Ask snowguy what he thinks of sprint!


Haha, yup! Chris and I have discussed this via facebook at length.


----------



## cbservicesllc

I think once updated it will be fantastic all around, plus it would cost me 1000 to get out today... the unlimited data is too hard to pass up on...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1682441 said:


> I think once updated it will be fantastic all around, plus it would cost me 1000 to get out today... the unlimited data is too hard to pass up on...


And that is the problem.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm grandfathered in with Verizon on unlimited data for 2 phones, mine and my wife's.

I've thought about switching, but I like having service 99% of the time, and I'm nervous that if I change, I'll hate it.

Our phone bill is about $400 / month now. 2 phones, unlimited. 3 non-smart phones, and we just added a phone for the 11 year old. 

I really does suck, but I too burn through the data (over 10 gb/month) and if we switch to a new Verizon plan, our non-smart phones go from $10 / month to over $30 / month.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1682450 said:


> I really does suck, but I too burn through the data (over 10 gb/month) and if we switch to a new Verizon plan, our non-smart phones go from $10 / month to over $30 / month.


Darn Plowsite!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1682452 said:


> Darn Plowsite!!


Darn Comedian channel on Slacker!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1682454 said:


> Darn Comedian channel on Slacker!


Hmm I thought you just talked to yourself for entertainment.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1682450 said:


> I'm grandfathered in with Verizon on unlimited data for 2 phones, mine and my wife's.
> 
> I've thought about switching, but I like having service 99% of the time, and I'm nervous that if I change, I'll hate it.
> 
> Our phone bill is about $400 / month now. 2 phones, unlimited. 3 non-smart phones, and we just added a phone for the 11 year old.
> 
> I really does suck, but I too burn through the data (over 10 gb/month) and if we switch to a new Verizon plan, our non-smart phones go from $10 / month to over $30 / month.


Plus for you and your route something like Sprint would probably suck... Verizon definitely has the coverage area...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1682545 said:


> Plus for you and your route something like Sprint would probably suck... Verizon definitely has the coverage area...


Wow.........


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1682555 said:


> Wow.........


That wasn't a jab at all if that's how you took it... sprint (nextel when it used to be) were never known for being any good if you wanted to travel outside the metro or off the interstate very far... I didn't have service at the cabin north of Maple Lake until a few years back... I've got buddys that hunt way up in BFE that still have service with Verizon


----------



## SnowGuy73

Well, Nws has me at less than 1" tomorrow night. Number ,5 said about an inch, inch and a half at 6:30.


----------



## djagusch

FYI some posted their s185 was stolen from medtronics parking lot in brooklyn center. So keep a eye on your stuff.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1682595 said:


> That wasn't a jab at all if that's how you took it... sprint (nextel when it used to be) were never known for being any good if you wanted to travel outside the metro or off the interstate very far... I didn't have service at the cabin north of Maple Lake until a few years back... I've got buddys that hunt way up in BFE that still have service with Verizon


Ya, I can't get service in Starbuck. My buddies wife with Verizon, full bars!


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1682545 said:


> Plus for you and your route something like Sprint would probably suck...


You should have let that go as a joke because I did in fact laugh out load. Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

djagusch;1682603 said:


> FYI some posted their s185 was stolen from medtronics parking lot in brooklyn center. So keep a eye on your stuff.


That's no good! I heard of a pusher being stolen already too, not cool.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Some theft in the mankato area plus someone is doing dirty work. Tire slashing loosening bolts cutting plow wires. Stuff like that


----------



## ryde307

We have sprint for our phones. Yes the service does suck but the price is good with unlimited everything. They have been swapping towers the last few months. Service did get good for a bit but the last 2 days have been bad again.
I am off to haul snow so I will sit on my phone and check how the service is to kill time.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1682613 said:


> Some theft in the mankato area plus someone is doing dirty work. Tire slashing loosening bolts cutting plow wires. Stuff like that


That'd bulldh!t. What the Hell is wrong with people!!??


----------



## SSS Inc.

How easy is it to steal the newer bobcats and any that have the keypad and no key? I was kind of led to believe that they are almost impossible but I'm sure the crooks can figure it out eventually. Old ones are a joke with a universal key.


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1682617 said:


> We have sprint for our phones. Yes the service does suck but the price is good with unlimited everything. They have been swapping towers the last few months. Service did get good for a bit but the last 2 days have been bad again.
> I am off to haul snow so I will sit on my phone and check how the service is to kill time.


Send some pics too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1682595 said:


> That wasn't a jab at all if that's how you took it... sprint (nextel when it used to be) were never known for being any good if you wanted to travel outside the metro or off the interstate very far... I didn't have service at the cabin north of Maple Lake until a few years back... I've got buddys that hunt way up in BFE that still have service with Verizon


Nah, don't worry about it. I took it as a jab and laughed out loud as well.

Had a couple of emails today. Gotta go clean some more lots now. Again. I just want to sleep.


----------



## Camden

djagusch;1682603 said:


> FYI some posted their s185 was stolen from medtronics parking lot in brooklyn center. So keep a eye on your stuff.


I don't know if Bobcat still does this but back when I used to do repo work I could start one of their machines by entering the last 6 numbers of the serial number into the keypad.

It was their default security code and people never changed it. I remember going with a banker to pickup a BC in Garrison, MN from a painter who was a complete a-hole. He said he'll never let it go repoed but I had it on my trailer in about 3 minutes after pulling into his driveway.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1682621 said:


> That'd bulldh!t. What the Hell is wrong with people!!??


Lots of stuff is wrong people. That happens in the farm community too. Who knows if its competitors or just some jack @$$. I hear every noise and fly out of bed when I hear it. I live close to the road now but used to be half mile of the road. Didn't worry too much then, but you never know now a days


----------



## DDB

Hi guys, I've been a frequent reader of this threat for awhile. I've enjoyed the weather forecasting insights and tips/tricks of trade. Thanks! Since you guys started posting mobile pics it pushed me over the edge and I finally decided to sign up and become a member.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1682623 said:


> How easy is it to steal the newer bobcats and any that have the keypad and no key? I was kind of led to believe that they are almost impossible but I'm sure the crooks can figure it out eventually. Old ones are a joke with a universal key.


Could be an employee or past employee


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

DDB;1682631 said:


> Hi guys, I've been a frequent reader of this threat for awhile. I've enjoyed the weather forecasting insights and tips/tricks of trade. Thanks! Since you guys started posting mobile pics it pushed me over the edge and I finally decided to sign up and become a member.


Hmmmm...


----------



## SnowGuy73

DDB;1682631 said:


> Hi guys, I've been a frequent reader of this threat for awhile. I've enjoyed the weather forecasting insights and tips/tricks of trade. Thanks! Since you guys started posting mobile pics it pushed me over the edge and I finally decided to sign up and become a member.


Welcome to the site!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1682633 said:


> Could be an employee or past employee


Or someone trying to collect insurance money.

Also if the machine was 2005?? or older it probably didn't have the keypad.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1682628 said:


> I don't know if Bobcat still does this but back when I used to do repo work I could start one of their machines by entering the last 6 numbers of the serial number into the keypad.
> 
> It was their default security code and people never changed it. I remember going with a banker to pickup a BC in Garrison, MN from a painter who was a complete a-hole. He said he'll never let it go repoed but I had it on my trailer in about 3 minutes after pulling into his driveway.


That is still the case when you buy new. The last two S630 we bought I put the 6 digits in like you said then changed the code. The first one I got it back from the dealer and couldn't figure out how to change the code. My guess is that guys don't change them or leave them unlocked where you don't need a code. We've had guys go in a change the settings so you don't need a code. Lets just say that doesn't happen anymore.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1682639 said:


> Or someone trying to collect insurance money.
> 
> Also if the machine was 2005?? or older it probably didn't have the keypad.


The first one with a keypad we had was a 2006 S220. So that sounds about right.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1682643 said:


> That is still the case when you buy new. The last two S630 we bought I put the 6 digits in like you said then changed the code. The first one I got it back from the dealer and couldn't figure out how to change the code. My guess is that guys don't change them or leave them unlocked where you don't need a code. We've had guys go in a change the settings so you don't need a code. Lets just say that doesn't happen anymore.


That's why with the s650 we got we set the master code and made a second code for everyone else to use. The second user can't change any codes without the master user code.


----------



## Green Grass

We had a 2001 with a key pad it just isn't as fancy as the new ones just a basic key pad.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1682605 said:


> You should have let that go as a joke because I did in fact laugh out load. Thumbs Up


Lwnmrrs response had me laughing


----------



## ryde307

Checking to see if this works.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Lookin' Good.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1682719 said:


> Checking to see if this works.


Anything coming up out there?


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1682723 said:


> Lookin' Good.


x2

Great setup.


----------



## DDB

ryde307;1682719 said:


> Checking to see if this works.


What kind of plow/wings is that? Thanks!


----------



## Camden

DDB;1682782 said:


> What kind of plow/wings is that? Thanks!


That's a Boss plow w/ Boss wings.


----------



## DDB

Camden;1682795 said:


> That's a Boss plow w/ Boss wings.


That's what I thought...The guys Crysteel said I couldn't put wings on the Boss skid plow because it was a trip edge and the wings can only be used on a full trip.


----------



## ryde307

Correct it is a boss with boss wings. The wings have th bet bottoms it trips fine because they are not linked. If you hit something with the middle of the blade and it trips it does not affect the wings.
This is a pic from the other day not tonight just wanted to see if it works.
To answer though yes you can scrape stuff up tonight. Still leaves a slush film but you can get something.


----------



## Martinson9

ryde307;1682617 said:


> We have sprint for our phones. Yes the service does suck but the price is good with unlimited everything. They have been swapping towers the last few months. Service did get good for a bit but the last 2 days have been bad again.
> I am off to haul snow so I will sit on my phone and check how the service is to kill time.


That world explain our phone call earlier! I prefer paying a high price for excellent service. Most of us live on our phones. I never drop calls with Verizon. Money well spent.


----------



## ryde307

Martinson9;1682816 said:


> That world explain our phone call earlier! I prefer paying a high price for excellent service. Most of us live on our phones. I never drop calls with Verizon. Money well spent.


Earlier was actually because I have fat cheeks and hit the off button. I can't figure out how to lock the screen while in a call on my new phone.
Here are pics of tonight.


----------



## 60Grit

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=562454293846588

snow robot


----------



## ryde307

We have a new guy with about an hr of experience loading tonight so it's a bit slow. 
Here is where the snow goes.


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;1682847 said:


> We have a new guy with about an hr of experience loading tonight so it's a bit slow.
> Here is where the snow goes.


My brother?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1682719 said:


> Checking to see if this works.


I bet his blade tilts up and down on the ends.


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1682847 said:


> We have a new guy with about an hr of experience loading tonight so it's a bit slow.
> Here is where the snow goes.


How much has he dumped on top of the cab? At least he doesn't have to load into a tandem.


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;1682858 said:


> How much has he dumped on top of the cab? At least he doesn't have to load into a tandem.


Ha that's the first thing I was joking about with another guy. Need to tip the bucket down as arms go up.
Green grass not sure what you mean your brother?


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;1682862 said:


> Ha that's the first thing I was joking about with another guy. Need to tip the bucket down as arms go up.
> Green grass not sure what you mean your brother?


My brother is working for you. He is the ugly one that followes Charlie around and goes by John.


----------



## Drakeslayer

ryde307;1682847 said:


> We have a new guy with about an hr of experience loading tonight so it's a bit slow.
> Here is where the snow goes.


Billing hourly, we always put the new guy on the loader!payup


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1682864 said:


> My brother is working for you. He is the ugly one that followes Charlie around and goes by John.


If you don't have anything nice to say about your brother don't say anything at all.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1682881 said:


> If you don't have anything nice to say about your brother don't say anything at all.


Yes dad I am sorry.


----------



## ryde307

I didn't know that. I haven't met him yet. But no he is not working. 
We also normally put new guys on hourly spots. This one isnt hourly but it's one of our normal guys that I told if he quit his other winter job I would keep him busy.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Not to get sidetracked on the fastest growing thread on PS, but things are looking a little better tomorrow night into Sat. morning. And next Thursday is looking like it could be a pretty wild event. NWS mentioned it earlier and the newest models keep it interesting. Now back to the phone pics. Thumbs Up


----------



## ryde307

Someone just told me the new said 1-3 Sunday night? What next Thursday?


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1682897 said:


> Someone just told me the new said 1-3 Sunday night? What next Thursday?


Next thursday looks like a good sized storm is shaping up somewhere close to us or on top of us. This will change ten times but several inches would be for us while just east could see a foot. That could be us if it all comes together. As nws said its something to watch. A couple models are showing it.

From Nws earlier today talking about the end of the week.

THE MOST INTRIGUING WEATHER OF THE PERIOD FALLS AT THE TAIL
END ...WHEN CONFIDENCE IS HIGH THAT A POWERFUL WINTER STORM WILL
DEVELOP OVER THE MIDWEST. HOWEVER THE PLACEMENT OF THIS SYSTEM
CONTINUES TO VARY GREATLY...SO AT THIS POINT DO NOT HAVE THE
CONFIDENCE TO TARGET ANY ONE LOCATION.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

4/5 both had 30% chance of snow on Sunday / Monday.

I have 1.5" forecast for Forest Lake from 6 am tomorrow morning THROUGH 6 pm Saturday evening, total.

My hourly forecast shows 0.8" of snow from 8 pm Sunday night THROUGH 8 pm Monday evening.


----------



## ryde307

Not much to take pictures of tonight same thing back and forth so here is one from the other night to keep the picture theme on track.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1682900 said:


> 4/5 both had 30% chance of snow on Sunday / Monday.
> 
> I have 1.5" forecast for Forest Lake from 6 am tomorrow morning THROUGH 6 pm Saturday evening, total.


Yeah I'm at 1.2" total for that period.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

*Per JohnDee about Thursday....*

5-10 DAY FORECAST:

Another weak clipper type system looks to bring some light snows to the Northwoods later Monday into Tuesday, with most totals around an inch or two.

Changes from all the models then indicate an area of low pressure to develop in the Plains by later Tue and Wed and then swing through the upper Midwest on Thursday. The exact track of the low is still a little up for grabs, but the majority of the models indicate it to track in a manner in which the Northwoods of the Midwest would see the main snow. The other idea is for the main snow to be further south across S. MN/N. IA/S. WI/southern and central lower MI.

The low does not look to be a monster, but does not look to be a wimp either, with very early estimates on amounts running in the 4-8" range in most cases, with a few isolated heavier totals. It would likely be lighter, drier, snow than a wet and heavy snow.

I will just caution that while the model agreement is good enough to give this storm about a 65% chance of happening, the exact track and strength is less certain, so do not get locked into the details just yet.

Behind that system for the end of next week, it looks like another dump of arctic air will build in and dry things out across all of the region, as well as invigorating the LES machines in the UP and western lower MI.

Temps will remain below average through the early part of next week and then look to warm to average by the middle to end of the week and then drop to well below average by the following weekend.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

WTF? Who's calling my cell phone at 11:15??

edit: customer wants firewood. at 11:15. what the hell.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1682905 said:


> WTF? Who's calling my cell phone at 11:15??
> 
> edit: customer wants firewood. at 11:15. what the hell.


Maybe they're cold.

Or... They don't like talking to people so they were hoping for voicemail.


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;1682897 said:


> Someone just told me the new said 1-3 Sunday night? What next Thursday?


That was Ian.... I think he's still suffering concussion symptoms...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1682911 said:


> Maybe they're cold.
> 
> Or... *They don't like talking to people so they were hoping for voicemail.*


They got their wish, I didn't answer figuring it was a wrong number, until I heard the VM notification.


----------



## 09Daxman

Looks like the wild aren't doing to good tonight....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hmmm... 27 more posts and I hit 4000. Maybe I need to shoot for a "Grandview" total, but in this thread alone.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wait, 26 more posts.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Too bad I don't have a case of beer. I could do a post per beer and we'd see what they look like once I hit 4000.


----------



## 60Grit

LwnmwrMan22;1682925 said:


> Hmmm... 27 more posts and I hit 4000. Maybe I need to shoot for a "Grandview" total, but in this thread alone.


That would be a whole lot of talking to yourself in all threads to hit a "Grandview" total


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1682899 said:


> Next thursday looks like a good sized storm is shaping up somewhere close to us or on top of us. This will change ten times but several inches would be for us while just east could see a foot. That could be us if it all comes together. As nws said its something to watch. A couple models are showing it.
> 
> From Nws earlier today talking about the end of the week.
> 
> THE MOST INTRIGUING WEATHER OF THE PERIOD FALLS AT THE TAIL
> END ...WHEN CONFIDENCE IS HIGH THAT A POWERFUL WINTER STORM WILL
> DEVELOP OVER THE MIDWEST. HOWEVER THE PLACEMENT OF THIS SYSTEM
> CONTINUES TO VARY GREATLY...SO AT THIS POINT DO NOT HAVE THE
> CONFIDENCE TO TARGET ANY ONE LOCATION.


Saw the model agreement earlier. gfs and ex keep it over Ohio valley
Best shot of plowable snow is over bannos house.....for now.
This looks around the 18-22 sometime.

Till then...
I posted earlier in the Ohio page


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nws now has me down to less than a half inch for tonight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu has me at a total of 1.64", tonight through Sunday.


----------



## OC&D

DDB;1682631 said:


> Hi guys, I've been a frequent reader of this threat for awhile. I've enjoyed the weather forecasting insights and tips/tricks of trade. Thanks! Since you guys started posting mobile pics it pushed me over the edge and I finally decided to sign up and become a member.


Welcome to the dark side.


----------



## TKLAWN

Jeez I can't keep up around here anymore.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1682970 said:


> Nws now has me down to less than a half inch for tonight.


Same for down here


----------



## SSS Inc.

NWS seems to be on the low end of the models by a little. On the weather radio they said 2" or less, on the website I'm also at 1/2". I guess the accuracy doesn't matter to anyone unless you're in the plowing business.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1683114 said:


> NWS seems to be on the low end of the models by a little. On the weather radio they said 2" or less, on the website I'm also at 1/2". I guess the accuracy doesn't matter to anyone unless you're in the plowing business.


When is this for? Tonight or tonight- tomorrow?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Everything is < 1/2" for tonight, then about an inch through the day tomorrow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1683115 said:


> When is this for? Tonight or tonight- tomorrow?


Tonight and tomorrow until just after noon it looks like.



LwnmwrMan22;1683121 said:


> Everything is < 1/2" for tonight, then about an inch through the day tomorrow.


I'm at less than a half inch tonight with only a 40% chance tomorrow. On their weather graph for mpls they show 0.5" for the duration with about 0.1" of that after noon tomorrow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1683121 said:


> Everything is < 1/2" for tonight, then about an inch through the day tomorrow.


I have .2" tonight, then around 1" throughout the day tomorrow.

The weather radio is probably going off of the Hazardous weather Outlook. The Haz Outlook says accumulations up to 2".

I'm at 50% tonight, 40% tomorrow. Then 30%/30% Sun/Sun night.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1683131 said:


> I have .2" tonight, then around 1" throughout the day tomorrow.
> 
> The weather radio is probably going off of the Hazardous weather Outlook. The Haz Outlook says accumulations up to 2".


You're probably right. I guess my point is that the models seem to agree with haz outlook and not with the rest of the website. So it makes it difficult when they're not consistent. Maybe I'll ask why on their FB page.

I'm sure you looked at it but here is the precip potential. The NAM and GFS vs NWS's forecasted amount in green on the bottom. Nws seems to be right around 20:1 ratios which would put those two models at 2" or so.


----------



## SSS Inc.

This is funny. I hit refresh on that meteogram after my last post to see if the new models changed yet. The new nam is in and NWS dropped the number again.

The last two runs of the nam and the last gfs are on top. Red,red,blue


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I would rather see 2" than 1.1" of fluff over 36 hours. 

I either want enough to call everyone in, or not enough so I don't get 3 calls per day for a week.

Had to plow 2 more last night.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1683143 said:


> I would rather see 2" than 1.1" of fluff over 36 hours.
> 
> I either want enough to call everyone in, or not enough so I don't get 3 calls per day for a week.
> 
> Had to plow 2 more last night.


Me too. I have never seen nws be so different on that chart before. They are more or less showing nothing for me as of ten minutes ago.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak's latest update.... "Storm later next week will have it all. Rain, Ice, Snow, etc. Great dynamics & plenty of Arctic air".


----------



## SnowGuy73

John Dee's....


----------



## SnowGuy73

BTW, John Dee also has a facebook page now as well!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Number 5 shows the snow coming in around midnight tonight and lasting until about 08:00. 

Hammer says a fluffy inch or so.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1683220 said:


> Number 5 shows the snow coming in around midnight tonight and lasting until about 08:00.
> 
> Hammer says a fluffy inch or so.


8 in the morning or is it going to snow all day


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1683005 said:


> Jeez I can't keep up around here anymore.


Time for a smart phone so you can keep up.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1683246 said:


> 8 in the morning or is it going to snow all day


He didn't really say a lot, that's just going off the futurecast graffic.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ill see what 4 says here too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone have an in or tip on where to get a decent snowbucket? I know I can go to Lano or my other dealers, but I'm wondering if anyone's got a buddy or "a guy" that does it.

Not so much to save money, but maybe support the small guy?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Replacement guy on 4 says starting just before dawn and lasting until the early evening. 1.1" total on his snow meter thing.


----------



## Camden

SnowGuy73;1683157 said:


> BTW, John Dee also has a facebook page now as well!


Link please. I don't see it when I search for it.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1683263 said:


> Anyone have an in or tip on where to get a decent snowbucket? I know I can go to Lano or my other dealers, but I'm wondering if anyone's got a buddy or "a guy" that does it.
> 
> Not so much to save money, but maybe support the small guy?


Look up snow bucket on craigslist. Find the posting from jenkins iron and steel or google them. I do not have there number. We bought a few. They are built well and a great price. They are located towards fargo but will ship them down to you.


----------



## Ccl

X 2 for Jenkins we have some of there snow buckets very well built and price is great


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1683265 said:


> Replacement guy on 4 says starting just before dawn and lasting until the early evening. 1.1" total on his snow meter thing.


Well if that's the case, that ruins plans for tomorrow night for a friend's birthday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1683266 said:


> Link please. I don't see it when I search for it.


Go on his forecast graphic page and you'll see an orange bar on the top there, it has the facebook button. For some reason my phone won't let me copy the link.


----------



## SnowGuy73

EmJayDub;1683278 said:


> Well if that's the case, that ruins plans for tomorrow night for a friend's birthday.


Yup, that ruins my plans to be drunk in the fish house all weekend too!


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1683282 said:


> Yup, that ruins my plans to be drunk in the fish house all weekend too!


Same, minus the fish house. Toby Keith's Bar instead


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1683263 said:


> Anyone have an in or tip on where to get a decent snowbucket? I know I can go to Lano or my other dealers, but I'm wondering if anyone's got a buddy or "a guy" that does it.
> 
> Not so much to save money, but maybe support the small guy?


http://www.hhfab.com/products.asp They are out of winstead. I know a few guys around here use them and have had only good things to say.


----------



## SnowGuy73

EmJayDub;1683284 said:


> Same, minus the fish house. Toby Keith's Bar instead


Never been, but I hear good things.


----------



## BossPlow614

It has a huge country theme which really isn't my type of music, but it's still a blast.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got another property manager busting my ass now that the hard pack is breaking up. Doesn't understand why we didn't plow this morning. Thinks I should scrape the parking lot on my own dime since we didn't plow on time in her opinion.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1683297 said:


> Got another property manager busting my ass now that the hard pack is breaking up. Doesn't understand why we didn't plow this morning. Thinks I should scrape the parking lot on my own dime since we didn't plow on time in her opinion.


Laaaaaaame


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;1683252 said:


> Time for a smart phone so you can keep up.


Yeah your right. My phone now fits the operator though.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NWS is really downplaying this weekend... best prob of precip for me is 46% at 3AM tonight... since they always seem to be opposite I guess we'll get hammered!


----------



## TKLAWN

NWS has around an inch for tonight and no mention of accumulation sat or sun.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Those graphics I posted earlier, well NWS is at 1.5" on them now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

EmJayDub;1683294 said:


> It has a huge country theme which really isn't my type of music, but it's still a blast.


Same here, can't handle country music but I heard the food and the women make it worth it!


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1683310 said:


> Same here, can't handle country music but I heard the food and the women make it worth it!


That's exactly the reason!

It's not hard to spend $100 or more in a night on drinks there though.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1683297 said:


> Got another property manager busting my ass now that the hard pack is breaking up. Doesn't understand why we didn't plow this morning. Thinks I should scrape the parking lot on my own dime since we didn't plow on time in her opinion.


Everything I salted this morning I scraped as well.

Most of them are monthly so I guess it was on my dime. I figured if they are paying for salt I might as well give them the most bang for their buck.

I was very surprised at how loose a lot of it was.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1683309 said:


> Those graphics I posted earlier, well NWS is at 1.5" on them now.


Where were they before? Less than an inch?

Pissed the manager when I said it would be $1000 to salt, scrape, salt, scrape the lot using a skid. Figure about 8 hours of skid work.

Anyone want a property on the south end of **** Rapids?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1683314 said:


> Everything I salted this morning I scraped as well.
> 
> Most of them are monthly so I guess it was on my dime. I figured if they are paying for salt I might as well give them the most bang for their buck.
> 
> I was very surprised at how loose a lot of it was.


We plowed the lot before we salted, even though we weren't at the 1.5" trigger.

I'm saying to bring a skid in and get it to black, will be extra.

If I go over there today, Monday it's going to be the same way when it gets to 25 out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1683318 said:


> We plowed the lot before we salted, even though we weren't at the 1.5" trigger.
> 
> I'm saying to bring a skid in and get it to black, will be extra.
> If I go over there today, Monday it's going to be the same way when it gets to 25 out.


Exactly, that first snow really screwed a lot of us!

Coming down as wet as it was and then nearly flash freeze conditions we were doomed!

Not too mention well below freezing temps since then.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1683316 said:


> Where were they before? Less than an inch?
> 
> Pissed the manager when I said it would be $1000 to salt, scrape, salt, scrape the lot using a skid. Figure about 8 hours of skid work.
> 
> Anyone want a property on the south end of **** Rapids?


They went down to about .3" of snow. Everything else remains about 2" or sightly more and nws is finally catching up vs. going even lower like they did this morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

FWIW, NWS has me at about 2" for the hourly totals now.

1/10" tonight until midnight, 1.2" until noon tomorrow, then .4" until midnight.

On the daily forecast, they don't show anything after tonight, which they raised from < 1/2" to < 1".


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm up again. Around 1" tonight via Nws now, no mention of accumulation tomorrow or tomorrow night. 

Still the same on accu.


----------



## snowman55

Tough first snowfall! phone just keeps ringing " I demand you return at no charge and clean this up"
People sign a contract and don't even care what it says - 1.5" trigger means we do not plow at a 1.25" snowfall - 12 hour timeline after snowfall does not mean your property will be plowed 5 minutes after the snow stops- when you choose to not allow me to salt you need to call and request it- you want this service level fine but that is a differant contract. How am I to know what to do except for what the contract says to do.

Anyone want a large a townhome site in maple grove? They need a new vendor effective yesterday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

snowman55;1683332 said:


> Anyone want a large a townhome site in maple grove? They need a new vendor effective yesterday.


That's the problem with townhomes, you have 200 bosses plus a property manager!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;1683332 said:


> Tough first snowfall! phone just keeps ringing " I demand you return at no charge and clean this up"
> People sign a contract and don't even care what it says - 1.5" trigger means we do not plow at a 1.25" snowfall - 12 hour timeline after snowfall does not mean your property will be plowed 5 minutes after the snow stops- when you choose to not allow me to salt you need to call and request it- you want this service level fine but that is a differant contract. How am I to know what to do except for what the contract says to do.
> 
> Anyone want a large a townhome site in maple grove? They need a new vendor effective yesterday.


This is about where I'm at with the manager today.

She used to be excellent to deal with, but the last year has just gone off the deep end.


----------



## cbservicesllc

snowman55;1683332 said:


> Tough first snowfall! phone just keeps ringing " I demand you return at no charge and clean this up"
> People sign a contract and don't even care what it says - 1.5" trigger means we do not plow at a 1.25" snowfall - 12 hour timeline after snowfall does not mean your property will be plowed 5 minutes after the snow stops- when you choose to not allow me to salt you need to call and request it- you want this service level fine but that is a differant contract. How am I to know what to do except for what the contract says to do.
> 
> Anyone want a large a townhome site in maple grove? They need a new vendor effective yesterday.


Its not off of east fish lake road and weaver and the name of the association starts with an "S" is it?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hourly weather graph for me says 1.5 by tomorrow evening and the forecast still says less than 1 inch possible with no mention of anything tomorrow


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1683339 said:


> Its not off of east fish lake road and weaver and the name of the association starts with an "S" is it?


Haha!

Assuming you got a phone...


----------



## olsonbro

ryde307;1683271 said:


> Look up snow bucket on craigslist. Find the posting from jenkins iron and steel or google them. I do not have there number. We bought a few. They are built well and a great price. They are located towards fargo but will ship them down to you.


I believe this "Jenkins" is were we got 2 new buckets this fall. 8' snow buckets for around $1100 each pre season pricing. So far they are great.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1683342 said:


> Haha!
> 
> Assuming you got a phone...


Ha, no... the assn I'm speaking of I have the president listed in my phone as "Devil Lady"... I struggled with them all last winter wanting to exceed contract terms and I finally fired them at the end of May when they didn't want us to mow in the rain...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm now at around an inch tonight, around an inch for tomorrow.


----------



## snowman55

no not that one. I have been instructed by my sales staff to not talk to any townhome customers, as my tolerance for their petty, uppity, self rightous, arrogant, abusive, behavior is very small and often I end up telling them to pound sand.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1683352 said:


> Ha, no... the assn I'm speaking of I have the president listed in my phone as "Devil Lady"... I struggled with them all last winter wanting to exceed contract terms and I finally fired them at the end of May when they didn't want us to mow in the rain...


Good for you!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1683357 said:


> I'm now at around an inch tonight, around an inch for tomorrow.


I just got updated to around an inch tonight and less than an inch tomorrow over here... speaking of... WTF is with this "around" an inch thing lately... sounds like an easy cop out...


----------



## SnowGuy73

snowman55;1683363 said:


> no not that one. I have been instructed by my sales staff to not talk to any townhome customers, as my tolerance for their petty, uppity, self rightous, arrogant, abusive, behavior is very small and often I end up telling them to pound sand.


Haha, also good to hear!

Glad to see I'm not the only one with a small tolerance for Bullsh!t!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1683368 said:


> WTF is with this "around" an inch thing lately... sounds like an easy cop out...


Gives them a half inch play either way and the still look to be right on.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1681206 said:


> Nah, it'll be like kids at Christmas. Play like mad with the new toy for 3 days, then throw it to the side and go back to *****ing.


Hmph.... Only took 2 days to dump the pics and go back to *****ing.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1683389 said:


> Hmph.... Only took 2 days to dump the pics and go back to *****ing.


No body has anything to post a picture of I guess... I can post a picture of what I'm watching on tv right now.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1683389 said:


> Hmph.... Only took 2 days to dump the pics and go back to *****ing.


We have to give you something to talk about to get you up to 4K posts today!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1683399 said:


> No body has anything to post a picture of I guess... I can post a picture of what I'm watching on tv right now.


Mr & Mrs Smith on HBO?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

this AM I was at less than 1/2'' and nothing for tomorrow. now its at less than inch tonight and less than inch tomorrow. I actually just refreshed it and now its around and inch tonight. WTF they upgrade it and down grade it every few minutes


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I can see why she's upset. This is just one little area of the parking lot.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1683412 said:


> Mr & Mrs Smith on HBO?


Walk the line on E.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1683423 said:


> this AM I was at less than 1/2'' and nothing for tomorrow. now its at less than inch tonight and less than inch tomorrow. I actually just refreshed it and now its around and inch tonight. WTF they upgrade it and down grade it every few minutes


Same here, who knows. Another wait and see.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1683428 said:


> I can see why she's upset. This is just one little area of the parking lot.


Holy Hell man!!

I don't think I scraped that much off of an entire one acre lot this morning.


----------



## qualitycut

So question, I do a duplex on a busy street and after the first snow we Shoveled but was packed down in some places, well just got a text saying that we just skimmed the top and didn't clear all the snow, then we got about an inch and a half the other two days and is really packed down now. She wants us to come to it for free now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You're not going to get much with a truck plow if it wasn't salted.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1683469 said:


> So question, I do a duplex on a busy street and after the first snow we Shoveled but was packed down in some places, well just got a text saying that we just skimmed the top and didn't clear all the snow, then we got about an inch and a half the other two days and is really packed down now. She wants us to come to it for free now


I'd say go try and scrape it now if your going to. With more snow tomorrow and a high of 7 on Sunday isn't going to help anything.


----------



## SnowGuy73

11 just said an inch by 07:00 tomorrow and another inch by tomorrow night.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1683475 said:


> I'd say go try and scrape it now if your going to. With more snow tomorrow and a high of 7 on Sunday isn't going to help anything.


The thing is she wants it done for free and I don't think I should have too. Theses kind of people want superior services but want to do 2 inches or more and then the people who live there don't shovel even when it less but they think they should have clear sidewalks


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1683484 said:


> The thing is she wants it done for free and I don't think I should have too. Theses kind of people want superior services but want to do 2 inches or more and then the people who live there don't shovel even when it less but they think they should have clear sidewalks


O I hear ya. I'd say put your feet up and have another beer then.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1683428 said:


> I can see why she's upset. This is just one little area of the parking lot.


looks like my driveway!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1683488 said:


> O I hear ya. I'd say put your feet up and have another beer then.


I'm planning on it, doing a limo tonight with the folks and girl friends folks, not really looking forward to it. Now with chance of snow I'm going to have to take it easy on the captain


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1683493 said:


> I'm planning on it, doing a limo tonight with the folks and girl friends folks, not really looking forward to it. Now with chance of snow I'm going to have to take it easy on the captain


Haha, nice!

Sounds like you will have until about this time tomorrow to sober up.

For an inch and half or two inches of snow I'm not planning on opening anything up before its done.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1683389 said:


> Hmph.... Only took 2 days to dump the pics and go back to *****ing.


Wow! What a great knowing how long it was going to stop with the pictures mind. Brilliant! Incredible! Genius!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1683498 said:


> Haha, nice!
> 
> Sounds like you will have until about this time tomorrow to sober up.
> 
> For an inch and half or two inches of snow I'm not planning on opening anything up before its done.


Same......


----------



## DDB

Nws has me at 1"-2" tonight


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1683503 said:


> Same......


And the countdown is on.... What oh what for 4,000?


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1683501 said:


> Wow! What a great knowing how long it was going to stop with the pictures mind. Brilliant! Incredible! Genius!


Haha.

Love it!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1683498 said:


> Haha, nice!
> 
> Sounds like you will have until about this time tomorrow to sober up.
> 
> For an inch and half or two inches of snow I'm not planning on opening anything up before its done.


The issue is going to be not being hungover. Im not as good as I once was.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1683509 said:


> And the countdown is on.... What oh what for 4,000?


You could do a picture of your dinner like so many do on facebook.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1683513 said:


> You could do a picture of your dinner like so many do on facebook.


He doesn't eat, he just plows and sleeps.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1683513 said:


> You could do a picture of your dinner like so many do on facebook.


Reheated spaghetti?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1683517 said:


> He doesn't eat, he just plows and sleeps.


Sleep?? If I remember correctly, a couple days ago there was a large contingent that was nervous when they awoke to two pages on PS, until they realized I'd been up plowing and getting myself stucknand threatening to find some "outstate" girls for ballast.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1683520 said:


> Sleep?? If I remember correctly, a couple days ago there was a large contingent that was nervous when they awoke to two pages on PS, until they realized I'd been up plowing and getting myself stucknand threatening to find some "outstate" girls for ballast.


I may have been one of those people.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1683520 said:


> Sleep?? If I remember correctly, a couple days ago there was a large contingent that was nervous when they awoke to two pages on PS, until they realized I'd been up plowing and getting myself stucknand threatening to find some "outstate" girls for ballast.


Your right I hould have said cat naps.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Looks like the 18z models trended down just a bit but I'm only set at an 11:1 ratio... plus the end of the week stuff looks to have shifted for now... for now...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Strip steaks are really cheap today only at lunds.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1683555 said:


> Looks like the 18z models trended down just a bit but I'm only set at an 11:1 ratio... plus the end of the week stuff looks to have shifted for now... for now...


Nothing has changed. Switch it to 20:1, that is what NWS is at. Look at the precip too. NWS is about have of all the models. They're all consistant with 2.25-2.5" at 20:1.

Edit: I should have added that NWS snow totals on that are already calculated so no matter what you change the ratios to their numbers will stay the same. Change to 20:1 and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## Green Grass

This is how we roll.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1683567 said:


> Nothing has changed. Switch it to 20:1, that is what NWS is at. Look at the precip too. NWS is about have of all the models. They're all consistant with 2.25-2.5" at 20:1.
> 
> Edit: I should have added that NWS snow totals on that are already calculated so no matter what you change the ratios to their numbers will stay the same. Change to 20:1 and you'll see what I mean.


Yeah you're right... I figured that with the NWS numbers... I was just confused with all the colors! I'm not even sure what the max t prof and cobb method mean... any idea?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1683581 said:


> This is how we roll.


Is that a jacks pizza? Wednesday we had party pizzas because I like them.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1683584 said:


> Is that a jacks pizza? Wednesday we had party pizzas because I like them.


You are right on.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1683584 said:


> Is that a jacks pizza? Wednesday we had party pizzas because I like them.


No better frozen pizza than Jack's!


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1683597 said:


> No better frozen pizza than Jack's!


The only kind I buy and it has to be good if they sell it at Menards!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1683599 said:


> The only kind I buy and it has to be good if they sell it at Menards!!


My wife is always embarrassed when I roll out of Menard's with 30 frozen pizzas. . What do you expect when 5/$10 rolls around though?


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1683600 said:


> My wife is always embarrassed when I roll out of Menard's with 30 frozen pizzas.


Your wife will go with you to Menard's


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1683581 said:


> This is how we roll.


Inky frozen pizza I buy, their bacon cheeseburger is good


----------



## TKLAWN

DDB;1683507 said:


> Nws has me at 1"-2" tonight


That's wierd they have me at around an inch. You are in waconia right??


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;1683618 said:


> That's wierd they have me at around an inch. You are in waconia right??


Same for me down here. 5 really isn't saying much about tomorrow. I suppose we will get a foot or nothing at all


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gal on 4 said around an inch tonight, inch tomorrow.

Giggles on 9 said around an inch total.

Waiting on 5.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1683517 said:


> He doesn't eat, he just plows and sleeps.


Haha, damn I forgot that part.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I go straight Sausage /Pepperoni. My wife tries to sneak in cheese once in a while.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1683560 said:


> Strip steaks are really cheap today only at lunds.


O boy..... What did I start here!?!?

And for the record, reheated spaghetti is better then McDonald's. I already feel like sh!t.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1683616 said:


> Inky frozen pizza I buy


Never heard of that brand before


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1683634 said:


> Never heard of that brand before


Kind of an odd marketing campaign.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1683632 said:


> O boy..... What did I start here!?!?
> 
> And for the record, reheated spaghetti is better then McDonald's. I already feel like sh!t.


I think we all could have told you to not eat McDonald's.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1683644 said:


> I think we all could have told you to not eat McDonald's.


It was quick. I was planning on venison bit I didn't feel like cooking, and now its Coors time!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yuhas just said on and off light snow that could bring up to an inch to some areas


----------



## jimslawnsnow

29 more pages and we 1000


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1683655 said:


> 29 more pages and we 1000


Better get busy...


----------



## SSS Inc.

More pictures will do it!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I now have around an inch tonight,1-2" tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1683669 said:


> More pictures will do it!


Ok..


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1683673 said:


> Ok..


On my way over!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1683670 said:


> I now have around an inch tonight,1-2" tomorrow.


I have around an inch tonight and a 30% chance of light snow before 3:00 for tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1683675 said:


> On my way over!


Sounds good, I have plenty.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I like your thinking snowguy!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1683687 said:


> I like your thinking snowguy!


Not much else to do on a Friday night when they are talking snow.

Cheers!


----------



## qualitycut

I couldn't post any pics so you guys are in luck.


----------



## qualitycut

It won't let me copy the url


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1683701 said:


> It won't let me copy the url


Use photo bucket


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1683701 said:


> It won't let me copy the url


I had that problem earlier, now its working again.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS has new weather story.

Light snow tonight through tomorrow morning.

This goes against my increase in totals.


----------



## BossPlow614

Which to start with?? Pretend I'm in Mexico or somewhere warm with the dos equis or reality with angry orchard?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1683718 said:


> NWS has new weather story.
> 
> Light snow tonight through tomorrow morning.
> 
> This goes against my increase in totals.


I read something from this afternoon's forecast discussion about dry air in place and a lot of uncertainty until the moisture builds or something... I have no clue... they must be trying to CYA on all sides...


----------



## qualitycut

At less than 1 tonight and around 1 Sat. Have a few captains down and we have the limo till 12 so I'm not going to be ready till about 3 pm


----------



## jimslawnsnow

so my totals have flip flopped. less than an inch tonight and around inch tomorrow


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1683745 said:


> so my totals have flip flopped. less than an inch tonight and around inch tomorrow


Same here...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

looks like some good snow building ne of the metro


----------



## SSS Inc.

I'm going with 1.5" by 6 a.m and 2" by 9 a.m.  And its almost here.

BTW doesn't anyone drink anything out of a can around here? 

Quality are you out looking at Christmas lights or something?


----------



## SnowGuy73

EmJayDub;1683723 said:


> Which to start with?? Pretend I'm in Mexico or somewhere warm with the dos equis or reality with angry orchard?


How is that angry orchard?


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1683767 said:


> I'm going with 1.5" by 6 a.m and 2" by 9 a.m.  And its almost here.
> 
> BTW doesn't anyone drink anything out of a can around here?
> 
> Quality are you out looking at Christmas lights or something?


Snowguy and I drink from cans of Coors light.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1683767 said:


> BTW doesn't anyone drink anything out of a can around here?


My Coors is in a can!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1683773 said:


> My Coors is in a can!


I just realized I missed that when you posted. Apparently I'm dumpster diving with some cans of HighLife. If I start taking pictures of beer cans while watching a hallmark movie my wife might kill me.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

on NWS face book is shows a map and says dusting to 2''. looks like I am in 1-2 and some metro in 2-3


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1683767 said:


> I'm going with 1.5" by 6 a.m and 2" by 9 a.m.  And its almost here.
> 
> BTW doesn't anyone drink anything out of a can around here?
> 
> Quality are you out looking at Christmas lights or something?


Yes it would be very boring if it wasn't for the booze, when is it going to snow till?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1683775 said:


> I just realized I missed that when you posted. Apparently I'm dumpster diving with some cans of HighLife. If I start taking pictures of my cans while watching a hallmark movie my wife might kill me.


Hallmark channel and high life huh?

You poor [email protected]! Haha, just kidding.


----------



## IDST

SnowGuy73;1683773 said:


> My Coors is in a can!


I don't think Coor's light counts as beer. All though it is better than Miller Lite.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1683775 said:


> I just realized I missed that when you posted. Apparently I'm dumpster diving with some cans of HighLife. If I start taking pictures of beer cans while watching a hallmark movie my wife might kill me.[/QUOTE
> I drank that in highschool when we took what we could


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1683786 said:


> SSS Inc.;1683775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just realized I missed that when you posted. Apparently I'm dumpster diving with some cans of HighLife. If I start taking pictures of beer cans while watching a hallmark movie my wife might kill me.[/QUOTE
> I drank that in highschool when we took what we could
> 
> 
> 
> If I drank anything more expensive I'd go broke.  Its more or less flavored water. I do step up from time to time.
Click to expand...


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1683786 said:


> I drank that in highschool when we took what we could


Ha, same here! That and Busch lite.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1683782 said:


> Yes it would be very boring if it wasn't for the booze, when is it going to snow till?


I actually like Christmas Lights. My house as a kid was a favorite stop for limos and buses. I got really into it as a kid and did it all myself. Corner house in Mpls with 15,000 white lights and an ice rink in the backyard.Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1683806 said:


> I actually like Christmas Lights. My house as a kid was a favorite stop for limos and buses. I got really into it as a kid and did it all myself. Corner house in Mpls with 15,000 white lights and an ice rick in the backyard.Thumbs Up


Start calling you Griswald!


----------



## IDST

All right now. I looked at the radar 1/2 an hour ago and there wasn't much moisture to the west. Now it is filling in. Are we going to get more or were they expecting this? Is it not hitting the ground?


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1683806 said:


> I actually like Christmas Lights. My house as a kid was a favorite stop for limos and buses. I got really into it as a kid and did it all myself. Corner house in Mpls with 15,000 white lights and an ice rink in the backyard.Thumbs Up


Can you keep the power meeter attached to the house or does it fly away.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1683813 said:


> Start calling you Griswald!


People have. Mine didn't twinkle either.  I used to get Thank You cards. One year a lady delivered a bunch of stuff from some bakery because her family liked it so much. It was a lot of fun when you were a kid, plus I didn't give a second thought about the electricity bill or the water bill for the ice rink. payup


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1683806 said:


> I actually like Christmas Lights. My house as a kid was a favorite stop for limos and buses. I got really into it as a kid and did it all myself. Corner house in Mpls with 15,000 white lights and an ice rink in the backyard.Thumbs Up


That's awesome


----------



## SSS Inc.

jagext;1683826 said:


> All right now. I looked at the radar 1/2 an hour ago and there wasn't much moisture to the west. Now it is filling in. Are we going to get more or were they expecting this? Is it not hitting the ground?


If you get more than you we're expecting then I will say NWS was really playing it safe especially this morning. And the models were right all along. 
... If not then the NWS staff is brilliant. And I knew we would only get flurries.

If you want to believe the models, which have been very consistent, NWS has been way low all day. They're finally coming close to where models have been for 24 hours. Even the RAP which updates very often is showing 2"+. NWS undoubtedly has more insight that may be correct in the end.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1683806 said:


> I actually like Christmas Lights. My house as a kid was a favorite stop for limos and buses. I got really into it as a kid and did it all myself. Corner house in Mpls with 15,000 white lights and an ice rink in the backyard.Thumbs Up


We are at the 5-8 club now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1683846 said:


> We are at the 5-8 club now.


You're three blocks from my house.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1683831 said:


> People have. Mine didn't twinkle either.  I used to get Thank You cards. One year a lady delivered a bunch of stuff from some bakery because her family liked it so much. It was a lot of fun when you were a kid, plus I didn't give a second thought about the electricity bill or the water bill for the ice rink. payup


That's great!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1683849 said:


> You're three blocks from my house.


Do you have lights?

When is it going to snow till?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1683849 said:


> You're three blocks from my house.


Better head up there. Maybe quality will buy you a good beer or two!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1683854 said:


> When is it going to snow till?


Depends who you listen to. Either morning, afternoon, evening, or Sunday!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1683854 said:


> Do you have lights?
> 
> When is it going to snow till?


I don't have 15,000 anymore but I've got some. Plus some draped around the hockey boards in the back that you can see from the street.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Very light snow here now... less than a dusting... only light blue on base reflectivity over me now, but this is just the beginning of course...


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1683856 said:


> Better head up there. Maybe quality will buy you a good beer or two!


I don't want to rain on the parents and future in-laws party.

**I would have been on the floor hours ago if I was drinking something better.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1683856 said:


> Better head up there. Maybe quality will buy you a good beer or two!


Just having a Coors here they only serve beer and wine. But this snow is ruining my ice fishing plans tomorrow


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1683858 said:


> Depends who you listen to. Either morning, afternoon, evening, or Sunday!


:waving: Hahahaha


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1683859 said:


> I don't have 15,000 anymore but I've got some. Plus some draped around the hockey boards in the back that you can see from the street.


You should put the 15,000 up for your kids.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1683865 said:


> . But this snow is ruining my ice fishing plans tomorrow


You and I both.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1683864 said:


> I don't want to rain on the parents and future in-laws party.
> 
> **I would have been on the floor hours ago if I was drinking something better.


I was going to swing by after.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1683868 said:


> You should put the 15,000 up for your kids.


I'm working on it. Cleaned out Home depot of all their clear lights , had big plans and then it snowed. Still time though.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1683870 said:


> You and I both.


Where do you fish??....


----------



## Green Grass

It's snowing.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1683888 said:


> Where do you fish??....


O'Dowd lake in Shakopee is where I was planning for tonight and tomorrow.

Otherwise Mille lacs, minnewaska in Glenwood, and a little on waconia.

You?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1683897 said:


> It's snowing.


Snowing or flurrying?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Barlow just said less than an inch tonight, maybe an additional half inch tomorrow.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1683904 said:


> Snowing or flurrying?


Light snow. More than flurries


----------



## cbservicesllc

Where's lawnmowerman? I was rooting for him to get 4K today!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Lightly snowing here. 

Quality I sent you a pm.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1683900 said:


> O'Dowd lake in Shakopee is where I was planning for tonight and tomorrow.
> 
> Otherwise Mille lacs, minnewaska in Glenwood, and a little on waconia.
> Shoveler has a shack on north center
> You?


Shoveler has a shack on north cente


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1683913 said:


> Light snow. More than flurries


Ah, ok. Just checking.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1683917 said:


> Where's lawnmowerman? I was rooting for him to get 4K today!


Playing his Xbox would be my guess.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1683922 said:


> Shoveler has a shack on north cente


That's up lwnmwrman's way isn't it?

I like to move around. O'Dowd is nice because its 5 minutesfrom home but iit gets pretty busy once the season gets going here.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;1683926 said:


> Playing his Xbox would be my guess.


Plowing Forest Lake, literally.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1683926 said:


> Playing his Xbox would be my guess.


Get it right, it's a PS4 :waving:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Snowing here now. 

Must have been for awhile. Just got off the couch to let the dog out and everything has a good coating on it.


----------



## ryde307

Everyones dinner looked good so here was mine. Sushi and grilled squid. Skipped beer and drinking whiskey. Now to get up at 3AM and see what the snow looks like.


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1683769 said:


> How is that angry orchard?


Very good! Tried it last weekend for the first time & saw this cinnamon flavor tonight and wanted to see what it was like. Both are good, but not if you are planning on drinking 8-10 or more in a night, that's what Coors in a can are for  or red bull vodka when at the bars/clubs.


----------



## SnowGuy73

EmJayDub;1683955 said:


> Very good! Tried it last weekend for the first time & saw this cinnamon flavor tonight and wanted to see what it was like. Both are good, but not if you are planning on drinking 8-10 or more in a night, that's what Coors in a can are for  or red bull vodka at the bars/clubs.


Gotcha, ill have to give it a try here then.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1683951 said:


> Everyones dinner looked good so here was mine. Sushi and grilled squid. Skipped beer and drinking whiskey. Now to get up at 3AM and see what the snow looks like.


O...... I think my McDonald's and Coors is about to come back up!


----------



## BossPlow614

Drakeslayer;1683932 said:


> Plowing Forest Lake, literally.:laughing::laughing:


:laughing: :laughing:
If not that, he's probably sleeping for the first time in a week.

Sushi isn't for me either!


----------



## IDST

ryde307;1683951 said:


> Everyones dinner looked good so here was mine. Sushi and grilled squid. Skipped beer and drinking whiskey. Now to get up at 3AM and see what the snow looks like.


Damn that looks good. If you can't finish it all i live right off Louisiana Ave.


----------



## SnowGuy73

EmJayDub;1683964 said:


> :laughing: :laughing:
> If not that, he's probably sleeping for the first time in a week.


Anyone have his number?

Call him and start complaining about your parking lot.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1683947 said:


> Get it right, it's a PS4 :waving:


Yeah well we are playing some old school ps2 right now with nhl 2006 lol


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1683970 said:


> Anyone have his number?
> 
> Call him and start complaining about your parking lot.


Seriously! I want to see 4K!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1683976 said:


> Seriously! I want to see 4K!!!


I just wanna see the post.... Haha!


----------



## qualitycut

Sss I left a note on your windshield of truck. I hope it was yours


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nws changed again for me. 

Now I'm around one inch possible tonight and up for tomorrow to less than one inch.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1683980 said:


> Sss I left a note on your windshield of truck. I hope it was yours


Only plow on the block. Hopefully your driver stopped before he ran into the creek.

Lwnmrwman's probably crying in a corner watching the radar on his phone. Unless he has Sprint that is.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1683988 said:


> Only plow on the block. Hopefully your driver stopped before he ran into the creek.
> 
> Lwnmrwman's probably crying in a corner watching the radar on his phone. Unless he has Sprint that is.


I will get the address from quality and don't mind me when I am skating when you get home.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm trying to f'n sleep finally and I keep getting texts about when we are working tonight, even though I told everyone we are going out tomorrow.

Piss me right off.

4,000 will wait for tomorrow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1683993 said:


> I'm trying to f'n sleep finally and I keep getting texts about when we are working tonight, even though I told everyone we are going out tomorrow.
> 
> Piss me right off.
> 
> 4,000 will wait for tomorrow.


Yeah right. You're not going to let me hit 2,000 before you hit 4.wesport


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1683993 said:


> I'm trying to f'n sleep finally and I keep getting texts about when we are working tonight, even though I told everyone we are going out tomorrow.
> 
> Piss me right off.
> 
> 4,000 will wait for tomorrow.


All we need is a few more texts from employees that don't listen to get him to post 4K!


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1683992 said:


> I will get the address from quality and don't mind me when I am skating when you get home.


I won't remember.
Ok I'm trying a pic this is all I have work related


----------



## qualitycut

Figured out photo bucket


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1684008 said:


> Figured out photo bucket


When is your girlfriend going to smack you for being on your phone the whole night?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1684013 said:


> When is your girlfriend going to smack you for being on your phone the whole night?


Hahaha :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1684007 said:


> I won't remember.
> Ok I'm trying a pic this is all I have work related


I love that truck! That's what I'm trying to get in the spring for my personal truck and retire the 6.0 to the fleet


----------



## qualitycut

That's one of her gifts for Christmas she wants. A night with no phone.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1684007 said:


> I won't remember.
> Ok I'm trying a pic this is all I have work related


Nice truck, I'd like to get one of the newer diesels one of these days...


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1684022 said:


> That's one of her gifts for Christmas she wants. A night with no phone.


My four year old told me to put the laptop away tonight watching A Christmas Story.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1684021 said:


> I love that truck! That's what I'm trying to get in the spring for my personal truck and retire thye 6.0 to the fleet


My dad is gm at a dealer pm me whenever your interested. Can save you a few grand.


----------



## qualitycut

Its a great truck last one traded in with 35k no issues the new one has 10k and a sensor went bad. Have had a 12 and 13 best trucks since my 7.3


----------



## SSS Inc.

1/8" here so far.  Waiting for a little more. Going to wake up at 3 just in case.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1684060 said:


> Its a great truck last one traded in with 35k no issues the new one has 10k and a sensor went bad. Have had a 12 and 13 best trucks since my 7.3


Yeah I have an 08 with the 6.4 and it's been pretty good, but I've heard the 6.7's are pretty awesome


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1683988 said:


> Only plow on the block. Hopefully your driver stopped before he ran into the creek.
> 
> Lwnmrwman's probably crying in a corner watching the radar on his phone. *Unless he has Sprint that is. *





SnowGuy73;1683970 said:


> Anyone have his number?
> 
> Call him and start complaining about your parking lot.


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1684063 said:


> 1/8" here so far.  Waiting for a little more. Going to wake up at 3 just in case.


Let me know if you find your note. Hopefully we don't get 2 inches untill about 10pm tomorrow


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1684065 said:


> Yeah I have an 08 with the 6.4 and it's been pretty good, but I've heard the 6.7's are pretty awesome


I had a 7.3, 6.0 , 6.4 and now 6.7 great truck


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1684068 said:


> Let me know if you find your note. Hopefully we don't get 2 inches untill about 10pm tomorrow


I went out to get something out of my truck and I'm pretty sure I'm the only one on here with a Qualitycut autographed napkin. 

The 9 pm RAP shows 2" by nine a.m then out of here. Sick of counting 1/10ths of an inch to know if we're working or not. Give me 5-8" one of these days.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1684070 said:


> I had a 7.3, 6.0 , 6.4 and now 6.7 great truck


I like my 6.0 power wise. Other then that I'll keep my mouth shut about the 6.0


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1684074 said:


> I went out to get something out of my truck and I'm pretty sure I'm the only one on here with a Qualitycut autographed napkin.
> 
> The 9 pm RAP shows 2" by nine au.m then out of here. Sick of counting 1/10ths of an inch to know if we're working or not. Give me 5-8" one of these days.


We are still skating on your rink


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1684078 said:


> I like my 6.0 power wise. Other then that I'll keep my mouth shut about the 6.0


Lol I know what your saying.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1684079 said:


> We are still skating on your rink


Should've let me know I would have turned the lights on for ya.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1684080 said:


> Lol I know what your saying.


Did you have problems with yours?


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1684084 said:


> Did you have problems with yours?


My 6.0 a few minor things


----------



## TKLAWN

Mwrman isn't really going to chump out on 4,000 tonight is he??


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1684088 said:


> My 6.0 a few minor things


I wish I could say the word minor with mine


----------



## DDB

TKLAWN;1683618 said:


> That's wierd they have me at around an inch. You are in waconia right??


Yep, I'm I'm Waconia. It said 1-2 earlier but I just it again and it went back down. They seem to be changing it more the usual today.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1684113 said:


> I wish I could say the word minor with mine


Must have an 03-04


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1684117 said:


> Must have an 03-04


Yep I have a 2003


----------



## Ranger620

Ive got two 03's an 05 and an 06. Not much for problems. All minor Had turbo go out but under warranty. My o5 has been the worst. Injectors, ficum, some other sensors and oil cooler line wich filled the motor full of oil. Drove 60 miles and went thru 2 gallons of oil. Good lord did I just say minor write it down and I think im always working on them. At least there paid for
For you guys with 6.0's If you need injectors I now of a place to get them very reasonable I think it was $500 for all 8 rebuilt to stock. was an easy job just time consuming


----------



## DDB

ryde307;1682812 said:


> Correct it is a boss with boss wings. The wings have th bet bottoms it trips fine because they are not linked. If you hit something with the middle of the blade and it trips it does not affect the wings.
> This is a pic from the other day not tonight just wanted to see if it works.
> To answer though yes you can scrape stuff up tonight. Still leaves a slush film but you can get something.


How do like it? Would you recommend it? I'm thinking of getting a plow for my skid and am just curious what your experience has been with it. Thanks!


----------



## justinsp

Barely 1/4" in plymouth, Very Fine particles. I keep expecting with these last several "Light Snow" events to get the huge dry flakes. The kind that when you sneeze the entire driveway is cleared off. Hardly snowing at this point. Can still see a hazy moon through the cloud cover


----------



## IDST

just about 1/2 inch in slp. checking again in an hour.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Still snowing here, I didn't go outside to look but there isn't enough to have open up lots.


----------



## IDST

SnowGuy73;1684184 said:


> Still snowing here, I didn't go outside to look but there isn't enough to have open up lots.


Yeah that's what I was thinking except i put down some salt on a couple lots last night and want to scrape them before traffic becomes a problem.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jagext;1684190 said:


> Yeah that's what I was thinking except i put down some salt on a couple lots last night and want to scrape them before traffic becomes a problem.


I hear you there.


----------



## qualitycut

Didn't measure but close to an inch


----------



## justinsp

3/4" in NE Plymouth as of 630


----------



## SnowGuy73

I have just under an inch here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yuhas said snowing until about noon maybe another inch at the most.


----------



## qualitycut

Well back to bed till noon then


----------



## banonea

Question for everyone.....
is anyone using a luqid pre-treater for your bulk salt, and if so what is it. getting pretreated salt is hard and pricy in my area. I don't have a large enough area to store a large amount to get a better volume price so I end up getting about 5 yards of bulk rock salt or salt/sand at a time and wanted to pre-treat it to work at lower temps. any suggestions on a produce, ware to get it and price


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1684227 said:


> Well back to bed till noon then


Radar seems to be clearing quickly here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;1684229 said:


> Question for everyone.....
> is anyone using a luqid pre-treater for your bulk salt, and if so what is it. getting pretreated salt is hard and pricy in my area. I don't have a large enough area to store a large amount to get a better volume price so I end up getting about 5 yards of bulk rock salt or salt/sand at a time and wanted to pre-treat it to work at lower temps. any suggestions on a produce, ware to get it and price


I don't here. When needed I just run treated (clearlane) most of the time I'm just running strait salt.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Well, o only have an inch and the radar is clearing here. 

Wondering if we will get more from that stuff way up by Fargo or if it will miss.


----------



## Green Grass

I just about hit the ceiling fan when I heard the city go by. But we only have about an inch.


----------



## BossPlow614

Around 3/4" in Champlin.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Good morning.


----------



## Martinson9

Are we safe to go plow our 1 inch accounts or are we getting more through out the day?


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1684284 said:


> Good morning.


Saved 4000 for the morning=)


----------



## Green Grass

Martinson9;1684286 said:


> Are we safe to go plow our 1 inch accounts or are we getting more through out the day?


They say more light snow that won't add up to much for the rest of the morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

All of my hourly forecasts say another 1/2" by 5 pm.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hard pack is really pulling up nicely.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1684263 said:


> I just about hit the ceiling fan when I heard the city go by. But we only have about an inch.


Haha! Did the same thing around 06:00 this morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Martinson9;1684286 said:


> Are we safe to go plow our 1 inch accounts or are we getting more through out the day?


I did one because I thought it was done. Hoping if I salt it good I can call good.


----------



## unit28

couldn't find a kmpx NWSPIS but DLH had a couple reports

anyway......
732 AM CST SAT DEC 14 2013

.NOW...
A WIDE AREA OF STEADY LIGHT SNOW IS FALLING ACROSS MOST OF MINNESOTA
AND WESTERN WISCONSIN THIS MORNING.

LIGHT AMOUNTS OF AROUND A HALF AN INCH TO AN INCH ACCUMULATION HAVE
FALLEN SINCE MIDNIGHT AND ANOTHER HALF INCH IS EXPECTED OVER EASTERN
MINNESOTA BY AROUND NOON TODAY.

THE TRAILING EDGE APPEARS TO BE ALONG AND NORTH OF I-94 FROM FARGO
TO ST CLOUD...AND WEST OF A ST CLOUD TO WILLMAR AND WORTHINGTON IN
CENTRAL AND SOUTHWEST.
THE TRAILING EDGE WILL BE IN EASTERN MINNESOTA BY 1030 AM THIS
MORNING. ROUGHLY I-35 FROM THE TWIN CITY METRO TO OWATONNA AND ALBERT
LEA.

WITH COLD TEMPERATURES THE SNOW IS A VERY FINE POWDER AND IT IS EXTRA
SLIPPERY ON WALKWAYS AND ROADWAYS.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1684294 said:


> Hard pack is really pulling up nicely.


Pick me up some Chipotle please!! Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

About 3/4" of fresh fluff here in St. Paul.


----------



## skorum03

I think we've got about an inch of snow here in Hudson, I might get to go out and push later on today when its done. Wouldn't mind that one bit.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1684305 said:


> Pick me up some Chipotle please!! Thumbs Up


They were closed, I've tried that before!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Approx. 1 1/8" here. A little more coming my way. Will probably do all of our Churches for sure. Not sure about the rest.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We are doing everything tonight.

NWS has about 1/2" for tomorrow night, just don't want this 1.2" to add up to 1.75" Monday morning at 3 am.

Also, been plowing here at W. 7th in St. Paul for an hour. Don't see any snow whatsoever where I started.

I'm going through all my townhomes now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm doing the full route, residentials and all once its done. 

I have about 1.2" here. 

That blob by Fargo hasn't moved and has gotten bigger.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The property on W. 7th that's turning into apartments.


----------



## Green Grass

We will go through everything this afternoon and evening.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I didn't see that blob earlier. I'll be waiting now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1684357 said:


> I'm doing the full route, residentials and all once its done.
> 
> I have about 1.2" here.
> 
> That blob by Fargo hasn't moved and has gotten bigger.


If that thing makes it to the metro it will be a different ball game for me. Churches are already calling to make sure we do them tonight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1684359 said:


> The property on W. 7th that's turning into apartments.


That's sweet!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1684368 said:


> If that thing makes it to the metro it will be a different ball game for me. Churches are already calling to make sure we do them tonight.


Is it supposed to make it down here, and if so when?

I'm waiting to see what goes on here. I'd like to be out now so that I can hopefully salvage my plans for tonight, at lease somewhat.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nws has me back up to around an inch for today. 

I was at less than half when I looked around 06:00 this morning.........


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1684368 said:


> If that thing makes it to the metro it will be a different ball game for me. Churches are already calling to make sure we do them tonight.


I have been at the rink for an hour and everything has a dusting on it.


----------



## qualitycut

Have an inch here, kind of surprised its not more. Last time I posted was about the same and was snowing pretty good for a bit.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1684364 said:


> I didn't see that blob earlier. I'll be waiting now.


Solid inch here now... We'll be heading out after the blob comes through as well... congrats on 4K! Now we all have something to strive for! xysport


----------



## Greenery

Sitting at about an inch just west of Plymouth.

Any reports out of EP


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1684383 said:


> I have been at the rink for an hour and everything has a dusting on it.


Headed there myself in a bout an hour.Thumbs Up



SnowGuy73;1684379 said:


> Is it supposed to make it down here, and if so when?
> 
> I'm waiting to see what goes on here. I'd like to be out now so that I can hopefully salvage my plans for tonight, at lease somewhat.


Not sure if it will even make it here or change direction for that matter. Its still snowing very lightly here but the flakes are bigger now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1684400 said:


> Headed there myself in a bout an hour.Thumbs Up
> 
> Not sure if it will even make it here or change direction for that matter. Its still snowing very lightly here but the flakes are bigger now.


Ya, same here. Its really bright now, almost like the sun is poking out.


----------



## qualitycut

What blob? Looks clear


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1684405 said:


> What blob? Looks clear


Go to the Fargo radar.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sun is out here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak says the blob won't hold. I think I'm heading out, hopefully he is right!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1684420 said:


> Novak says the blob won't hold. I think I'm heading out, hopefully he is right!


Its been fading fast on radar for the last hour. You should be good to go.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1684425 said:


> Its been fading fast on radar for the last hour. You should be good to go.


Good to know... I think I'll get everyone out now so I don't screw up the guys' Saturday night...


----------



## olsonbro

My manager just made a run around the metro:
1" white bear lake
1" Bloomington
.75" **** Rapids
1" shoreview
1" Plymouth
1" Roseville

Looks like that Fargo blob of snow isn't going to do much for us. I don't see us doing 1.5" Townhomes today...Not gonna lie i'm getting tired of all these "almost" snowfalls. Defending out 1.5" triggers on a daily basis is getting old already


----------



## unit28

don't see anything happening out of Fargo but......
keep an eye on what's moving acrossed MT,
I wonder where that might go


----------



## BossPlow614

What's the chances of snow accumulating tomorrow?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

EmJayDub;1684453 said:


> What's the chances of snow accumulating tomorrow?


40% per NWS.


----------



## 09Daxman

woke up from a night of drinking and head out to do some running around and I see a lot of plow trucks out.


----------



## Green Grass

09Daxman;1684483 said:


> woke up from a night of drinking and head out to do some running around and I see a lot of plow trucks out.


Do you see double of everything?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1684487 said:


> Do you see double of everything?


That's what I was going to say.... "Wow, every company has two of the exact same truck"


----------



## 09Daxman

Maybe that's why I see so many, haha it was my girlfriends work Christmas party. I had a good time. Haha


----------



## andersman02

09Daxman;1684535 said:


> Maybe that's why I see so many, haha it was my girlfriends work Christmas party. I had a good time. Haha


That wasnt by chance for NW mutual was it?


----------



## Martinson9

Glad it was a one inch snowfall. My truck needs a new alternator and another truck lost brakes and power steering.


----------



## 09Daxman

andersman02;1684537 said:


> That wasnt by chance for NW mutual was it?


Nope Ernst and Young


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1684359 said:


> The property on W. 7th that's turning into apartments.


Who plows that? Just drive by, looked like crap.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1684551 said:


> Who plows that? Just drive by, looked like crap.


Must have looked at the side that's still under construction.



Also, $2.75 gas in **** Rapids...suckers!!


----------



## CGLC




----------



## jimslawnsnow

Had 3 residentials call for snow removal. We had 1/2" last night or I should say early this morning. I was out anyway doing my contract zero tolerance town homes. The residentials are per time anyway. Since I started in 06-07 I've never had a call for them to be done with so little snow on them. Forgot to mention they are 2" triggers


----------



## TKLAWN

I know a few guys that could use the training.^^


----------



## TKLAWN

NWS took out the snow for tomorrow all together. Best news I heard all day.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Um. There's a new blob in ND coming this way.


----------



## BossPlow614

TKLAWN;1684611 said:


> NWS took out the snow for tomorrow all together. Best news I heard all day.


I still h ave it in the forecast for tmrw night & Mon. But mo accumulation totals on it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1684615 said:


> Um. There's a new blob in ND coming this way.


How bout the blob north of 94 right now?


----------



## Green Grass

I am getting flurries now.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1684631 said:


> I am getting flurries now.


Same here... looks like it'll scoot through quick


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1684615 said:


> Um. There's a new blob in ND coming this way.


That looks like a decent little blob. The one entering the metro doesn't look so shabby either. If I get another half inch we may just plow everything we have. We weren't going out except some call ins.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Looks like north and be metro may get more. Seems to be building as it gets closer to you guys


----------



## ryde307

We plowed and salted everything already today. Anything we did was clear and wet within an hour. It helped get any left over hard pack up and gone. Guys are hauling tonight and sidewalk guys are going through everything again to clean up.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Snowing in mpls.


----------



## Green Grass

Everything here has a coating on it again.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1684678 said:


> Snowing in mpls.


Snowing in Shakopee too!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Wind has really picked up too, and the temp is dropping.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1684699 said:


> Wind has really picked up too, and the temp is dropping.


sounds like great weather to work in tonight :realmad:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1684703 said:


> sounds like great weather to work in tonight :realmad:


Yup. I'm back home now until I can get back onto commercial.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Now its supposed to be -2 tonight!! 

When did that happen? Last I saw or heard it was 8.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1684728 said:


> Now its supposed to be -2 tonight!!
> 
> When did that happen? Last I saw or heard it was 8.


I knew it was going to get cold but I thought it was supposed to stay above 0


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1684731 said:


> I knew it was going to get cold but I thought it was supposed to stay above 0


I saw -2 a couple days ago since its only 12 tomorrow for the high


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1684731 said:


> I knew it was going to get cold but I thought it was supposed to stay above 0


That's what I thought too, I have a high of only 5 for tomorrow now too and now a low tonight of -4.

Its like they do with snow totals it keeps changing every time I refresh!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1684742 said:


> That's what I thought too, I have a high of only 5 for tomorrow now too and now a low tonight of -4.
> 
> Its like they do with snow totals it keeps changing every time I refresh!


keep hitting it till temps get warmer instead of colder.

did SSS and Lawn fall off the earth??


----------



## TKLAWN

Yeah it sure did drop temps. Highs around 25 all next week.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1684750 said:


> keep hitting it till temps get warmer instead of colder.
> 
> did SSS and Lawn fall off the earth??


Haha! That could be May.


----------



## TKLAWN

Maybe Mwrman is actually sleeping for once.


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1684792 said:


> Maybe Mwrman is actually sleeping for once.


I don't think that is possible.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1684794 said:


> I don't think that is possible.


Hauling ass so I don't have so many hours.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1684801 said:


> Hauling ass so I don't have so many hours.


See you don't show up on here and we start search parties to look for you.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1684801 said:


> Hauling ass so I don't have so many hours.


Trying to get home to that PS4? LUCKY!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1684806 said:


> Trying to get home to that PS4? LUCKY!


Trying to cut hours so I don't have to pawn it!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1684805 said:


> See you don't show up on here and we start search parties to look for you.


You guys are more concerned than my wife. I can work for 3 days before she calls.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Everyone sure is talking up this big storm for Thursday.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I'm at the night trains in st. Paul.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Whoever plows Bandana Square in St. Paul , Try harder 

Heading out now to make a full run. We haven't touched anything yet but everything we do is super messy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1684900 said:


> Whoever plows Bandana Square in St. Paul , Try harder
> 
> Heading out now to make a full run. We haven't touched anything yet but everything we do is super messy.


Should be nice and hard again now too. Down to 7 degrees here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm thinking about a couple hour nap and then head out again around midnight.


----------



## Dodge3500

SSS Inc.;1684848 said:


> I'm at the night trains in st. Paul.


Good Choice! I happen to volunteer there when i have spare time.



> Whoever plows Bandana Square in St. Paul , Try harder


I think it the company name starts with R and ends in able. They have never done a good job on that lot, and the museum gets a lot of complaints about it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1684829 said:


> Everyone sure is talking up this big storm for Thursday.


On NWS has only 30% for me. With this weekends snow they had me at 40% 7 days out 50% 6 days out and 60% for days 5,4,3 and the last 2 were at 70/80% depending on when I refreshed it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If I have this 64 sq" backup screen, I'm going to shoot myself if I get a car this year.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1684951 said:


> If I have this 64 sq" backup screen, I'm going to shoot myself if I get a car this year.


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1684951 said:


> If I have this 64 sq" backup screen, I'm going to shoot myself if I get a car this year.


Don't worry it will get full of snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1684962 said:


> Don't worry it will get full of snow.


I do get out and wipe it off. Don't worry.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

At least the PARTY ZONE!! is on.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1684975 said:


> At least the PARTY ZONE!! is on.


Are you drinking?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1684976 said:


> Are you drinking?


Feels like it :dancingblob:


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1684975 said:


> At least the PARTY ZONE!! is on.


Turn up the subwoofers!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Boom boom boom! Thump thump thump!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bet nobody has ever seen a blizzard 809 before. Look closely. Darn slide.boxes are frozen up. Took an hour of plow to finally get the one free and at least get the other to flip forward. Time to thaw the truck out I guess


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1685043 said:


> Bet nobody has ever seen a blizzard 809 before. Look closely. Darn slide.boxes are frozen up. Took an hour of plow to finally get the one free and at least get the other to flip forward. Time to thaw the truck out I guess


My plow is angry about the cold


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My RTV was / is gelled up.

We finally got it running decent, but the steering is harder than....


----------



## SSS Inc.

Some guy scored a 55" TV at the hotel I'm at. Must be a Christmas party. For a split second I thought about taking his legs out and loading up the TV in the truck. He did park in front of one of my piles.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1685043 said:


> Bet nobody has ever seen a blizzard 809 before. Look closely. Darn slide.boxes are frozen up. Took an hour of plow to finally get the one free and at least get the other to flip forward. Time to thaw the truck out I guess


I had that happen with my wideout once last year. I sprayed the back of the wings and the slides with fluid film a few times sense then and I have never had that happen again.


----------



## Green Grass

I just had a customer offer me a beer.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1685056 said:


> I just had a customer offer me a beer.


Now who's the one drinking?

I'm sure you'd stay under .04 with just one.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1685060 said:


> Now who's the one drinking?
> 
> I'm sure you'd stay under .04 with just one.


Told him I had to pass. He told me to come back when I am done they will still be partying.


----------



## SSS Inc.

All done and back home. For you Beer snobs out there I stepped it up a little bit and having a Blue moon. Its in a bottle.Thumbs Up

So why does the last GFS have 2" of snow monday??? Nam has nothing. This is starting to get ridiculous if we get another 1-1.5" monday. I want 5-8".

I forgot to mention that three runs in a row have snow on Christmas eve. I hope that doesn't happen.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Amazing how cold the snow/ice is that gets built up at the bottom of the windshield wipers.

15 seconds of digging that out and the fingers are HURTING!


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1685064 said:


> All done and back home. For you Beer snobs out there I stepped it up a little bit and having a Blue moon. Its in a bottle.Thumbs Up
> 
> So why does the last GFS have 2" of snow monday??? Nam has nothing. This is starting to get ridiculous if we get another 1-1.5" monday. I want 5-8".
> 
> I forgot to mention that three runs in a row have snow on Christmas eve. I hope that doesn't happen.


Seems like it always does.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1685067 said:


> Seems like it always does.


I suppose it would be really nice.......if you didn't have to go plow. I don't mind a Dec. 23rd storm that you finish up before the 24th and enjoy Christmas , albeit a little tired.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

How many refuse to do townhomes in the middle of the night? Or do you do the list no matter what time it is?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1685069 said:


> How many refuse to do townhomes in the middle of the night? Or do you do the list no matter what time it is?


Maybe not the same but we only service apartment buildings during the day. The only exception is if a storm is crazy big like 3 years ago. It makes it a lot easier knowing we have a night time schedule and a daytime schedule and don't have to worry about getting it all done at night if that's when the storm hits.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1685070 said:


> Maybe not the same but we only service apartment buildings during the day. The only exception is if a storm is crazy big like 3 years ago. It makes it a lot easier knowing we have a night time schedule and a daytime schedule and don't have to worry about getting it all done at night if that's when the storm hits.


It's to the point that is about all we have left. I don't feel like sending guys home at 2 then calling them back in at 6.

I'm trying to decide if we just do them and wait for the complaint calls.

If we don't do them, then some won't be done until 10ish in the morning, then more complaints.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1685043 said:


> Bet nobody has ever seen a blizzard 809 before. Look closely. Darn slide.boxes are frozen up. Took an hour of plow to finally get the one free and at least get the other to flip forward. Time to thaw the truck out I guess


I see it every time its cold like this. Just ram a curb, problem corrected!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1685069 said:


> How many refuse to do townhomes in the middle of the night? Or do you do the list no matter what time it is?


I don't do townhomes anymore but when I did. I did whenever I got there no matter the time.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1685069 said:


> How many refuse to do townhomes in the middle of the night? Or do you do the list no matter what time it is?


I have 3 sets I do. They want to be done by 8am so we do them whenever the snow stops


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1685064 said:


> All done and back home. For you Beer snobs out there I stepped it up a little bit and having a Blue moon. Its in a bottle.Thumbs Up
> 
> So why does the last GFS have 2" of snow monday??? Nam has nothing. This is starting to get ridiculous if we get another 1-1.5" monday. I want 5-8".
> 
> I forgot to mention that three runs in a row have snow on Christmas eve. I hope that doesn't happen.


Christmas eve is a bit away yet. Seems its hard to know what's 3 days ahead of us


----------



## SnowGuy73

I hate having snow on holidays, I really hope that doesn't happen.


----------



## SnowGuy73

What are the runs saying about Thursday?


----------



## TKLAWN

With snow basically forecast everyday this week it sure is screwing with my sleep pattern.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1685121 said:


> With snow basically forecast everyday this week it sure is screwing with my sleep pattern.


Tell me about it.

5 just said the snow for today will stay south and west of the metro but then we will get about a half inch or so starting about 04:00 tomorrow morning.

He also mentioned Thursday saying 1-3".


----------



## TKLAWN

1-3 for Thursday is what most seem to be saying at this point. Which is fine with me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1685136 said:


> 1-3 for Thursday is what most seem to be saying at this point. Which is fine with me.


Yes, same here. If its going to snow might as well do the fill route.

I really don't want the freezing rain and crap that Novak was talking about. Especially if it warms up here again and we can get the parking lots looking nice again.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Why are these clippers always along /north of 94???

Per NWS weather story.

'Bout 6 more hours to go and everything SHOULD be good.


----------



## TKLAWN

Not sure but they seem to get it right about half the time with that I94 deal.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1685158 said:


> Why are these clippers always along /north of 94???
> 
> Per NWS weather story.
> 
> 'Bout 6 more hours to go and everything SHOULD be good.


Seems like a lot of summer storms follow 94 as well.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1685162 said:


> Not sure but they seem to get it right about half the time with that I94 deal.


I suppose, huh?

Either they're north of 94 or south?


----------



## unit28

looks like QPF is near .22 ending early AM Tuesday
we're near, and just shy of the enhanced QPF totals as per the WPC.

Doesn't mean it won't move a little and hang over us.
If it does, then our QPF totals will be near .26.
If we get up to ".28 Units" then we could get over 4"
So far we're not poised to get over 3" for Thur either, unless the JS moves the LPS this way

_per WPC 
Weather over the Upper Mississippi Valley and Great Lakes should stay
active the next few days...first with a closed vortex sliding through the
region Sunday...followed by energy diving down from Canada late Monday. 

Both of these systems will trigger widespread light snow showers...with
enhanced amounts downwind of the lakes.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

How hard is it to shovel sidewalk??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Or shovel the garage doors??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

And you guys wonder why it takes me 36 hours to get through my list.


----------



## Green Grass

Half the work means half the pay right?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

And why is it they always screw up on the good paying properties or the ones you want to make sure you keep.

No one ever screws anything up on the crappy / low paying properties.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1685203 said:


> And why is it they always f up on the good paying properties or the ones you want to make sure you keep.
> 
> No one ever screws anything up on the crappy / low paying properties.


And this is why I'm now solo!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1685203 said:


> And why is it they always f up on the good paying properties or the ones you want to make sure you keep.
> 
> No one ever screws anything up on the crappy / low paying properties.


 I would have lost them if they were mine


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

At least shoveler guy texted back and said he's on his way back.

But now I'm done plowing and it's gonna look like we suck for a while.


----------



## OC&D

I'm in the middle of Michigan right now and it snowed all day yesterday and it's still snowing now. They've probably had about 4"-5". I hope my flight is on time this afternoon.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

When you're a professional, you plow around the newspaper without getting out of the truck.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I am surprised that town homes let you use a truck and plow and leave some on the drives. mine always make it clear that they wont have anyone using trucks and drives must not have any snow skin left. so its either broom them or throw out some ice melt


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1685228 said:


> I am surprised that town homes let you use a truck and plow and leave some on the drives. mine always make it clear that they wont have anyone using trucks and drives must not have any snow skin left. so its either broom them or throw out some ice melt


Mine aren't THAT high end.

These are in the $75 / unit / month range.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1685232 said:


> Mine aren't THAT high end.
> 
> These are in the $75 / unit / month range.


$75 per unit, per month!!!!????


----------



## jimslawnsnow

that's makes sense then. I have one no one could ever use a truck on. even you. its just way to tight. theres 36 drives there


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1685239 said:


> $75 per unit, per month!!!!????


36 units, $2500 / month. Guess that's more like $70?


----------



## olsonbro

LwnmwrMan22;1685075 said:


> It's to the point that is about all we have left. I don't feel like sending guys home at 2 then calling them back in at 6.
> 
> I'm trying to decide if we just do them and wait for the complaint calls.
> 
> If we don't do them, then some won't be done until 10ish in the morning, then more complaints.


We service our townhomes during the night or day. When ever the snow stops we start. Or in larger storms we will do open ups at night if needed. We rarely get calls from managers about people complaining we are there at night.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak saying the Thursday storm keeps moving south with every run.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1685243 said:


> 36 units, $2500 / month. Guess that's more like $70?


That's not bad at all. Hard pressed to get that around here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1685256 said:


> That's not bad at all. Hard pressed to get that around here.


It's somewhat landscape intensive which skews the numbers a bit, but yeah, why can't they screw up on the $38 / unit / month accounts?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1685253 said:


> Novak saying the Thursday storm keeps moving south with every run.


Funny, NWS raised my % for Thursday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1685258 said:


> It's somewhat landscape intensive which skews the numbers a bit, but yeah, why can't they screw up on the $38 / unit / month accounts?


Can't help answer that one, believe me I've tried!

$38 is more like the high end numbers down here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1685259 said:


> Funny, NWS raised my % for Thursday.


Well.... Here we go again!

Haha. I'm at 30%.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1685261 said:


> Can't help answer that one, believe me I've tried!
> 
> $38 is more like the high end numbers down here.


Funny I get more way down here. One place I started with a few years ago had a property management company that charged 30 a month to write checks and they were never paid on time. I convinced them they didn't need them and that's what a treasurer is for. Much easier dealing straight with the association


----------



## SnowGuy73

He also wasn't very specific on south from where. Ill ask.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I'm still at 30% for Thursday day and 40% Thursday night


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1685273 said:


> I'm still at 30% for Thursday day and 40% Thursday night


Same here. They won't give totals until its above 40% we were told.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1685272 said:


> He also wasn't very specific on south from where. Ill ask.


Why ask on there if CB Has the answer for you


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1685285 said:


> Why ask on there if CB Has the answer for you


Haha, I think Novak went back to bed...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1685285 said:


> Why ask on there if CB Has the answer for you


Well he answered it after I asked.... Haha.

Novak doesn't talk to much on there, sometimes but not a lot. I think like to be general in his statements.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I would like a nap.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1685301 said:


> I would like a nap.


I'm planning on it as soon as my little guy goes down for one.

Ill send you a pic while you're out working!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gotta salt some walks at a town home in WBL, plow a closed bank in Hugo, plow a small town home in Lindstrom. After that everything else can wait.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1685307 said:


> I'm planning on it as soon as my little guy goes down for one.
> 
> Ill send you a pic while you're out working!


just laid the little one down. The problem is the big one who wont lay down.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1685312 said:


> just laid the little one down. The problem is the big one who wont lay down.


I have a 4 year old and a dog that both wanna play and I want to sleep!


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1685301 said:


> I would like a nap.


I got a 6hr nap in!


----------



## SnowGuy73

djagusch;1685317 said:


> I got a 6hr nap in!


That sounds wonderful!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1685316 said:


> I have a 4 year old and a dog that both wanna play and I want to sleep!


1 1/2 that is taking a nap and a 5 year old who wants to play mini hockey. hopefully he will sit down and watch Alvin and the chipmunk movie that is on


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1685324 said:


> hopefully he will sit down and watch Alvin and the chipmunk movie that is on


I just found that too!

Muppets Christmas carol is on at 11:00, I like that one!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

There may be an issue here.....


----------



## BossPlow614

Nws is at 1-2" for me tomorrow, ughhh come on!


Edit: still salvaged a Saturday night, made it to Toby Keith's. Definitely feeling it today.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1685337 said:


> There may be an issue here.....


new quick release?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1685283 said:


> Same here. They won't give totals until its above 40% we were told.


That's interesting


----------



## djagusch

SnowGuy73;1685319 said:


> That sounds wonderful!


It was wonderfull. 6 pancakes and OJ was a good way to top off that nap.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I'm on my way to stilwater and river falls wi


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1685337 said:


> There may be an issue here.....


If the wing hinges are not bent. The center section runs $360. New vertical hinge pin is $55. Reuse the horzanital pin if it looks decent. Crysteel has the center section on hand. About 3hrs for a fng to do it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

djagusch;1685346 said:


> It was wonderfull. 6 pancakes and OJ was a good way to top off that nap.


Anything else on that oj?


----------



## qualitycut

Nws has me laess than half tonight with around an inch tomorrow.


----------



## Green Grass

Holy F is it cold out. Anyone want to go out and work on my plow?


----------



## djagusch

SnowGuy73;1685357 said:


> Anything else on that oj?


No vadka if that's where your going. Speaking of which during blowout season 7am appointment, guy has a margrita, salt on the glass rim. What a way to start your day.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1685367 said:


> Nws has me laess than half tonight with around an inch tomorrow.


I have nothing for tonight and about 1/2" for tomorrow


----------



## cbservicesllc

Snow after 5am less than a half inch and 1-2 possible tomorrow 80% chance... awesome...


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1685375 said:


> Holy F is it cold out. Anyone want to go out and work on my plow?


I didn't realize how cold it was until I was halfway done shoveling a sidewalk and couldn't feel my fingers. The sun was deceiving.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1685367 said:
 

> Nws has me laess than half tonight with around an inch tomorrow.


I just looked like two hours ago and had nothing.... What the Hell?


----------



## SnowGuy73

djagusch;1685377 said:


> No vadka if that's where your going. Speaking of which during blowout season 7am appointment, guy has a margrita, salt on the glass rim. What a way to start your day.


Been there before. For me its called vacation, or ice fishing!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1685402 said:


> Been there before. For me its called vacation, or ice fishing!


Or Monday!


----------



## qualitycut

I hope we get at least 2, I'm sick of just doing some this snowfall then some the next. My 1 inches have been done 3 times some 2 inchers done 2 and once


----------



## SnowGuy73

I have less than half and less than one inch.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1685407 said:


> Or Monday!


Haha, that too.


----------



## cbservicesllc

cbservicesllc;1685394 said:


> Snow after 5am less than a half inch and 1-2 possible tomorrow 80% chance... awesome...


Just added up the totals from the "Hourly Weather Graph" and it looks like 1.8 inches ending in the afternoon


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1685409 said:


> I have less than half and less than one inch.


Your buddy says a quick 1-3 Monday afternoon.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Nam ang gfs have .13" liquid. NWS is at 15:1 so you can due the math...too tired. No nap here, up at six for a christmas program


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1685419 said:


> Your buddy says a quick 1-3 Monday afternoon.


Just saw that. I commented!


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1685424 said:


> Nam ang gfs have .13" liquid. NWS is at 15:1 so you can due the math...too tired. No nap here, up at six for a christmas program











Figured I give you a little look of what's happening in Michigan. You wanted 5"-8"? They're probably going to get it!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1685426 said:


> Just saw that. I commented!


And I agreed!


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1685431 said:


> Figured I give you a little look of what's happening in Michigan. You wanted 5"-8"? They're probably going to get it!


That looks like fun to me. I just want enough where there is no doubt. 5-8 would get the hauling going for us though.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1685437 said:


> And I agreed!


I was hoping to get some Christmas shopping done tomorrow. Or I should say, all my shopping done.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

An email I just received from a bank manager with regards to yesterday morning's 1" of snow.
>We are slow this AM in VH, with only 1 customer. That said, our lot
>has not been plowed. Mad Jacks has been plowed since I got here at
>8:30AM and Frattelone trucks completed the parking lot in our retail
>center. I checked with LL about an hour ago, and their lot has not
>been plowed either. It does not have to be perfect for the price we
>are paying, but the guy has to show some effort.
>
>I know I dropped the ball on us with courting Nugent. Next year I
>think we use the same guy that Mad Jacks uses, or at least get a quote.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu still has me at a total of 0.18". 

I'm sure they will update about an hour after it starts to snow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1685442 said:


> An email I just received from a bank manager with regards to yesterday morning's 1" of snow.
> >We are slow this AM in VH, with only 1 customer. That said, our lot
> >has not been plowed. Mad Jacks has been plowed since I got here at
> >8:30AM and Frattelone trucks completed the parking lot in our retail
> >center. I checked with LL about an hour ago, and their lot has not
> >been plowed either. It does not have to be perfect for the price we
> >are paying, but the guy has to show some effort.
> 
> >
> >I know I dropped the ball on us with courting Nugent. Next year I
> >think we use the same guy that Mad Jacks uses, or at least get a quote.


So they are mad at you or are you the guy that does Mad Jacks? Is that Nugent sealcoating?


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1685442 said:


> An email I just received from a bank manager with regards to yesterday morning's 1" of snow.
> >We are slow this AM in VH, with only 1 customer. That said, our lot
> >has not been plowed. Mad Jacks has been plowed since I got here at
> >8:30AM and Frattelone trucks completed the parking lot in our retail
> >center. I checked with LL about an hour ago, and their lot has not
> >been plowed either. It does not have to be perfect for the price we
> >are paying, but the guy has to show some effort.
> >
> >I know I dropped the ball on us with courting Nugent. Next year I
> >think we use the same guy that Mad Jacks uses, or at least get a quote.


What an a$$.

I'd fire them today! Email them about 10 tonight!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1685442 said:


> An email I just received from a bank manager with regards to yesterday morning's 1" of snow.
> >We are slow this AM in VH, with only 1 customer. That said, our lot
> >has not been plowed. Mad Jacks has been plowed since I got here at
> >8:30AM and Frattelone trucks completed the parking lot in our retail
> >center. I checked with LL about an hour ago, and their lot has not
> >been plowed either. It does not have to be perfect for the price we
> >are paying, but the guy has to show some effort.
> >
> >I know I dropped the ball on us with courting Nugent. Next year I
> >think we use the same guy that Mad Jacks uses, or at least get a quote.


That's a pretty nice email for not having the lot cleared after 24 hrs


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1685439 said:


> I was hoping to get some Christmas shopping done tomorrow. Or I should say, all my shopping done.


Why so early?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1685446 said:


> That's a pretty nice email for not having the lot cleared after 24 hrs


Oooooo.

Lol.

Dick!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1685447 said:


> Why so early?


Haha, turning a new leaf this year. Or trying too anyways!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1685442 said:


> An email I just received from a bank manager with regards to yesterday morning's 1" of snow.
> >We are slow this AM in VH, with only 1 customer. That said, our lot
> >has not been plowed. Mad Jacks has been plowed since I got here at
> >8:30AM and Frattelone trucks completed the parking lot in our retail
> >center. I checked with LL about an hour ago, and their lot has not
> >been plowed either. It does not have to be perfect for the price we
> >are paying, but the guy has to show some effort.
> >
> >I know I dropped the ball on us with courting Nugent. Next year I
> >think we use the same guy that Mad Jacks uses, or at least get a quote.


What the... and who's Nugent?


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1685448 said:


> Oooooo.
> 
> Lol.
> 
> Dick!!!


Wasn't trying to be. If we haven't made it to some of are places in 8 hrs we are getting pounded with calls.


----------



## qualitycut

If I had 24 hrs I could triple the accounts we do.


----------



## TKLAWN

With all the issues Mwrman has had with his banks I can't believe they haven't found someone else already. Sorry, but I would have been replaced if it were me.


----------



## Green Grass

So I have a high end residential with a really fancy paver driveway I have been doing the driveway for about 5 years and he is a GREAT customer. I mean the guy sent a check for $1000 with his contract so he could start with a credit for the year. But he has now decided to hire a property manager to ensure everything is taken care of at all of his properties through out the US. I maintain his main residence so this lady called me yesterday *****ing about how we have not been there and I told her it was under his trigger amount and if they would like it done we could come do it overnight. So at about 11:30 when she called me for the 5th time I sent the property owner a E-mail and told him what was going on and that if I have to deal with her I am done. Keep in mind we get $150 a push for his driveway. I just got a call from her telling me that she was sorry and an E-mail from him telling me to contact him directly and if she calls tell her to contact him and he will call me.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Lwnmrw, Was this email forwarded to you or something? Maybe I delirious but I can't figure out who's talking to who.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1685463 said:


> So I have a high end residential with a really fancy paver driveway I have been doing the driveway for about 5 years and he is a GREAT customer. I mean the guy sent a check for $1000 with his contract so he could start with a credit for the year. But he has now decided to hire a property manager to ensure everything is taken care of at all of his properties through out the US. I maintain his main residence so this lady called me yesterday *****ing about how we have not been there and I told her it was under his trigger amount and if they would like it done we could come do it overnight. So at about 11:30 when she called me for the 5th time I sent the property owner a E-mail and told him what was going on and that if I have to deal with her I am done. Keep in mind we get $150 a push for his driveway. I just got a call from her telling me that she was sorry and an E-mail from him telling me to contact him directly and if she calls tell her to contact him and he will call me.


Nice work! Don't put up with that crap.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1685446 said:


> That's a pretty nice email for not having the lot cleared after 24 hrs


I had the lot cleared at noon yesterday. Manager just sent me this email he was sent.

My response....

Yesterday morning, Lino Lakes only had 3/4" of snow when I checked at 7 am.

When I arrived at VH at noon, there was an inch of snow.

I would hope that Frattelone would have the retail center taken care of for what they get paid.

I feel if a change needs to be made, then I would suggest making it sooner than later.

I would suggest approaching Mad Jacks and getting a price.

While I don't want to lose the work, I feel that maybe we're not the best contractor for your properties.

We will continue to service the properties until further notice.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1685464 said:


> Lwnmrw, Was this email forwarded to you or something? Maybe I delirious but I can't figure out who's talking to who.


Ya, I was wondering too...

Courting Nugent? Someone is dating Nugent, or?


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1685469 said:


> I had the lot cleared at noon yesterday. Manager just sent me this email he was sent.
> 
> My response....
> 
> Yesterday morning, Lino Lakes only had 3/4" of snow when I checked at 7 am.
> 
> When I arrived at VH at noon, there was an inch of snow.
> 
> I would hope that Frattelone would have the retail center taken care of for what they get paid.
> 
> I feel if a change needs to be made, then I would suggest making it sooner than later.
> 
> I would suggest approaching Mad Jacks and getting a price.
> 
> While I don't want to lose the work, I feel that maybe we're not the best contractor for your properties.
> 
> We will continue to service the properties until further notice.


That a boy!

Feels good doesn't it?


----------



## djagusch

TKLAWN;1685460 said:


> With all the issues Mwrman has had with his banks I can't believe they haven't found someone else already. Sorry, but I would have been replaced if it were me.


Well some background to the bank as I don't want lwnmwrman22 to back into anything typing.

These banks had issues last year which seemed unfounded for the most part (their trigger is 1" was a higher last year if I remember right). Guy wanted drifts done at n/c, wanted the front done black but the trigger wasn't set right. He would get calls saying .5"s on the front walk why are you not here.

Now fast forward this fall. It was clear to lwnmwrman22 that he didn't have the contract as they weren't happy. Well end of nov he gets a call saying they want him to do it again as the other bids were way high. So he cheaped out, I think they added plowing the front row of parking at .5" this year.

He can do the service the guy wants but the guy won't pay for it on a monthly contract.

The banker is a azzhat plain and simple. Don't know why lwnmwrman22 puts up with it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1685463 said:


> So I have a high end residential with a really fancy paver driveway I have been doing the driveway for about 5 years and he is a GREAT customer. I mean the guy sent a check for $1000 with his contract so he could start with a credit for the year. But he has now decided to hire a property manager to ensure everything is taken care of at all of his properties through out the US. I maintain his main residence so this lady called me yesterday *****ing about how we have not been there and I told her it was under his trigger amount and if they would like it done we could come do it overnight. So at about 11:30 when she called me for the 5th time I sent the property owner a E-mail and told him what was going on and that if I have to deal with her I am done. Keep in mind we get $150 a push for his driveway. I just got a call from her telling me that she was sorry and an E-mail from him telling me to contact him directly and if she calls tell her to contact him and he will call me.


Good for you!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1685469 said:


> I had the lot cleared at noon yesterday. Manager just sent me this email he was sent.
> 
> My response....
> 
> Yesterday morning, Lino Lakes only had 3/4" of snow when I checked at 7 am.
> 
> When I arrived at VH at noon, there was an inch of snow.
> 
> I would hope that Frattelone would have the retail center taken care of for what they get paid.
> 
> I feel if a change needs to be made, then I would suggest making it sooner than later.
> 
> I would suggest approaching Mad Jacks and getting a price.
> 
> While I don't want to lose the work, I feel that maybe we're not the best contractor for your properties.
> 
> We will continue to service the properties until further notice.


I do have to say that going down the road of if you pay me more I would do better is not the answer. If you're fulfilling your end of the bargain with triggers etc. then mention it and leave it at that.

**If your talking price with the guy in regards to changing the trigger etc. that would be different.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Okay. The email I just received was forwarded from a branch manager who must be at home today.

This bank is one that got rid of me for this year, then the first snowfall called and asked if I would put them back on the list.

The email is from "John",who has forwarded it from his boss "Mike".

Mike sent it to John yesterday. Yesterday morning we had 1" at the most, if you all remember. Most didn't have that.

I had the lot cleared at noon yesterday once the bank closed for their 4 hour day.


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;1685473 said:


> Well some background to the bank as I don't want lwnmwrman22 to back into anything typing.
> 
> These banks had issues last year which seemed unfounded for the most part (their trigger is 1" was a higher last year if I remember right). Guy wanted drifts done at n/c, wanted the front done black but the trigger wasn't set right. He would get calls saying .5"s on the front walk why are you not here.
> 
> Now fast forward this fall. It was clear to lwnmwrman22 that he didn't have the contract as they weren't happy. Well end of nov he gets a call saying they want him to do it again as the other bids were way high. So he cheaped out, I think they added plowing the front row of parking at .5" this year.
> 
> He can do the service the guy wants but the guy won't pay for it on a monthly contract.
> 
> The banker is a azzhat plain and simple. Don't know why lwnmwrman22 puts up with it.


Well that puts a whole different twist on it,


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1685474 said:


> Good for you!


he went through 4 companies in 3 years for damaging the driveway now we have done it for the last 5 years and all we do is a couple rolls of sod and I had to put a rock back one year. I knew he is happy with me but I wasn't putting up with this lady.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1685460 said:


> With all the issues Mwrman has had with his banks I can't believe they haven't found someone else already. Sorry, but I would have been replaced if it were me.


It's the same bank and I was supposed to be replaced, but then they didn't hire anyone until they call me the day before it snows to get back on the list.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1685479 said:


> Well that puts a whole different twist on it,


No doubt their is always more to it than people usually think.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Is this the same bank where you left a pile in lane #2 of the drivethru?


----------



## SnowGuy73

You'll have to let us know the response.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1685493 said:


> Is this the same bank where you left a pile in lane #2 of the drivethru?


Well two things. No, and it wasn't me that left the snow in the drive through


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1685497 said:


> Well two things. No, and it wasn't me that left the snow in the drive through


I'm just messing with ya.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1685484 said:


> It's the same bank and I was supposed to be replaced, but then they didn't hire anyone until they call me the day before it snows to get back on the list.


Why not request a meeting with the manager to discuss the issues? Explain your position, talk about the contracted trigger depth and that you're willing to plow at any trigger amount but it needs to be agreed upon and upheld.

If he wants service at one inch but expects zero tolerance then politely point out that the piece of paper that the contract is written on becomes worthless if that's the case.

(You do have a written agreement with the bank, right?)


----------



## qualitycut

Up to 1-2 for tomorrow now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1685509 said:


> Why not request a meeting with the manager to discuss the issues? Explain your position, talk about the contracted trigger depth and that you're willing to plow at any trigger amount but it needs to be agreed upon and upheld.
> 
> If he wants service at one inch but expects zero tolerance then politely point out that the piece of paper that the contract is written on becomes worthless if that's the case.
> 
> (You do have a written agreement with the bank, right?)


Yes, it is all in writing. I was forwarded the email from my manager whom we worked out the details.

Now he has a supervisior that is looking at a parking lot that they use an end dump of salt on (obviously not literally) but has a MUCH larger budget than the $400 per month I'm charging them.


----------



## SSS Inc.

It sounds to me like we all need a 2.5" storm to start at 7p.m and end at 10p.m. This would solve most of the problems I think.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1684330 said:


> About 3/4" of fresh fluff here in St. Paul.


Here is what I posted yesterday as the banker was saying Mad Jacks was plowed.

For all I know Mad Jacks had been scraped and salted.

I know that when I plowed yesterday it stood out to me how clean the lot was. It was certainly out of the ordinary.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1685521 said:


> It sounds to me like we all need a 2.5" storm to start at 7p.m and end at 10p.m. This would solve most of the problems I think.


Bingo!!!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I'm still at less than 1/2" for tomorrow


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1685528 said:


> Here is what I posted yesterday as the banker was saying Mad Jacks was plowed.
> 
> For all I know Mad Jacks had been scraped and salted.


Your customer has no idea what the arrangements are at the other place or what,if any, special requests were made etc. etc. I'm convinced that this will always happen in this business because people are always comparing their property with the neighbors. All it takes is the property next to yours to always be first on someones list so when it stops snowing at 6 a.m. it will be done by 7. Whoever does this Mad Jacks place probably had several properties that didn't get done until later in the day. Just the way it is. I remember you talking about this last year when it kept snowing until 7 a.m. every storm. If you lose these you'll get something else next year because some other plow jockey is getting an unwarranted bad rap.


----------



## BossPlow614

Is anyone else not really surprised lmn22 has 44 posts since yesterday morning? :laughing:


----------



## Camden

EmJayDub;1685542 said:


> Is anyone else not really surprised lmn22 has 44 posts since yesterday morning? :laughing:


He's gotta be the most frequent poster on this site right now.


----------



## qualitycut

EmJayDub;1685542 said:


> Is anyone else not really surprised lmn22 has 44 posts since yesterday morning? :laughing:


That's why it takes him so long to plow all his lots.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

EmJayDub;1685542 said:


> Is anyone else not really surprised lmn22 has 44 posts since yesterday morning? :laughing:


And to think yesterday someone was wondering if SSS and I had fallen off the earth.

Had to post to keep myself awake.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1685556 said:


> And to think yesterday someone was wondering if SSS and I had fallen off the earth.
> 
> Had to post to keep myself awake.


Guilty as charged


----------



## tacovic

What are you guys doing with residential driveways with the snowpack? I have some high end houses with still some hardpack snow and ice from the first storm. Are you guys scraping it at all with ice picks or the plow? Offer to clear it out for a price?


----------



## Camden

tacovic;1685566 said:


> What are you guys doing with residential driveways with the snowpack? I have some high end houses with still some hardpack snow and ice from the first storm. Are you guys scraping it at all with ice picks or the plow? Offer to clear it out for a price?


Discuss the options with your clients if it isn't spelled out in your agreement.


----------



## qualitycut

tacovic;1685566 said:


> What are you guys doing with residential driveways with the snowpack? I have some high end houses with still some hardpack snow and ice from the first storm. Are you guys scraping it at all with ice picks or the plow? Offer to clear it out for a price?


Nothing unless they ask. Suppossed to warm a bit this week. Hopefully that will help.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1685580 said:


> Nothing unless they ask. Suppossed to warm a bit this week. Hopefully that will help.


Same here... especially if they don't want ice melt...


----------



## Green Grass

tacovic;1685566 said:


> What are you guys doing with residential driveways with the snowpack? I have some high end houses with still some hardpack snow and ice from the first storm. Are you guys scraping it at all with ice picks or the plow? Offer to clear it out for a price?


Some of my really good high end clients I will go when it is warm and the sun is out and clear some spots to bare asphalt so it will melt. Other wise nothing unless they ask


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1685536 said:


> I'm still at less than 1/2" for tomorrow


Now I'm at less than half tonight, less than one tomorrow, and less than one tomorrow night.


----------



## qualitycut

Not snow related but what are you guys getting per sq foot on sod installs and what are you paying per ft.
If you don't me mind asking of course.


----------



## qualitycut

I'm at the same minus tomorrow's at 1-2


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1685640 said:


> Not snow related but what are you guys getting per sq foot on sod installs and what are you paying per ft.
> If you don't me mind asking of course.


I mind!!!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1685640 said:


> Not snow related but what are you guys getting per sq foot on sod installs and what are you paying per ft.
> If you don't me mind asking of course.


That seems like so long ago already that we were talking sod and landscaping.

I was right around .50/ sq ft. and I'm not sure what Magnuson was charging at this point..... I think maybe $2.75 a roll, maybe $2.50


----------



## unit28

A VRY DRY WEATHER PATTERN WILL BE IN PLACE ACROSS THE NATION THRU
THE DAY1 PERIOD.

OVR THE GREAT LAKES..THE COMBO OF A LOW/MID LVL MSTR MSTR
CONFLUENCE ZONE AND ACROSS THE WATER TRAJECTORIES PARTICULARLY IN
THE LEE OF THE LOWER LAKES WILL RESULT IN AREAS OF ACCUMULATING
SNOWS ACROSS THE REGION.

PIECES OF ENERGY EMBEDDED IN NWLY FLOW ALOFT SHOULD BRING VRY
LGT/LGT ACCUMULATING PCPN FM THE NRN PLAINS/UPPER MS VLY SEWD TO
THE UPPER OH VLY THRU THE PD. FIRST SYSTEM IS EXPECTED TO AFFECT
A REGION FM THE MIDWEST TO THE CNTRL APLCNS TNGT AND TMW MRNG

WHILE A 2ND SHRTWV BRINGS ACTVTY FM THE NRN PLAINS SEWD ACROSS THE
UPPER MS VLY TO THE MIDWEST BY MONDAY EVNG.

*THE UKMET HAS HAD GOOD CONTINUITY WITH THESE SYSTEMS FOR THE PAST FEW RUNS AND IS
SUPPORTED BY THE LAST NIGHT'S ECMWF PARTICULARLY FOR THE 2ND
SYSTEM. *

LEANED TOWARDS ITS SCENARIO OF QPF PLACEMENT FOR THE
MOMENT.
---
This is where the enhanced QPF totals will build over the next 36 hrs. They had .26 just about Jago's place
on the Ne side from him.

If it comes in as fast as the GFS forcasts', it'll be much lower for snowfall totals.
But....If I'm seeing right, some snowfall forcast total accumulations are going up.

here's a link for real time sat data. I havn't had time to check it out, looks like you'll need to now Zulu Time to read it correctly?
{just for entertainment} http://www.star.nesdis.noaa.gov/corp/scsb/mspps_backup/sfr_realtime.html


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm up to 0.8" total on accu.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Weather radio is saying 1-3" along and north of 94 for Monday.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1685684 said:


> Weather radio is saying 1-3" along and north of 94 for Monday.


Greeeeeeat


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hoping it misses us.... I think I'm coming down with something, or its just lack of sleep!


----------



## qualitycut

Nws facebook pages weather story has a trace to around 2, what's up with around in every forecast?


----------



## IDST

I am supposed to go up to duluth this week for a creek restoration. They want me to leave tonight/tomorrow morning. any chance of that?? With even an inch i will need to do my whole route since i didn't hit them all with the last snow.


----------



## unit28

im going to guess moderate snowfall by tomorrow at 130pm
for my area


----------



## qualitycut

jagext;1685707 said:


> I am supposed to go up to duluth this week for a creek restoration. They want me to leave tonight/tomorrow morning. any chance of that?? With even an inch i will need to do my whole route since i didn't hit them all with the last snow.


Looks like chances if snow a couple times this week.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1685697 said:


> Nws facebook pages weather story has a trace to around 2, what's up with around in every forecast?


Covering their butts!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1685714 said:


> Covering their butts!


I asked them so we will see what they say


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1685716 said:


> I asked them so we will see what they say


You're about the fourth guy on here to question their forecasts. Now you can't use my home address against me. :waving:


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1685716 said:


> I asked them so we will see what they say


Probably a bunch of jargon and nonsense!


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1685716 said:


> I asked them so we will see what they say


Just "liked" your comment on it.

Definitely annoying. For everyone that plows snow, there's a HUGE difference between a trace of snow & 2".


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1685722 said:


> You're about the fourth guy on here to question their forecasts. Now you can't use my home address against me. :waving:


Lol I couldn't find it again if I tried.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1685714 said:


> Covering their butts!


They have no idea. In their world 0-2 or 1-3 is plenty close. For us it sure makes a difference. If one of the local stations came up with a snow plowing forecast they would have the attention of every plow operator around. Anyone know Dave Dahl or Sven?

FWIW Nam is non existent (for now), GFS is up. NWS splits the difference. We're due for 2. We're due for 2. We're due for 2.

Oh and the RAP is following the GFS but is short range so not sure how high it will go.


----------



## qualitycut

EmJayDub;1685727 said:


> Just "liked" your comment on it.
> 
> Definitely annoying. For everyone that plows snow, there's a HUGE difference between a trace of snow & 2".


Its the trace to around 2 I don't get, I could understand just around 2 but that's a big gap.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1685731 said:


> They have no idea. In their world 0-2 or 1-3 is plenty close. For us it sure makes a difference. If one of the local stations came up with a snow plowing forecast they would have the attention of every plow operator around. Anyone know Dave Dahl or Sven?
> 
> FWIW Nam is non existent (for now), GFS is up. NWS splits the difference. We're due for 2. We're due for 2. We're due for 2.


I don't think any of them would do it. They can't even get it within a few inches of the forecast.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1685722 said:


> You're about the fourth guy on here to question their forecasts. Now you can't use my home address against me. :waving:


What do you mean use it against you lol


----------



## ryde307

The forecast for minnetonka 55345 is 1-2 for tomorrow and less than half for tonight. The weather graph shows 1.8" I am happy we have all 1 inch or less accounts. The 2 inch trigger would be a pain in the @ss this year.


----------



## SnowGuy73

11 just showed .5" by 08:00, and then 1.3" by 5:00 tomorrow night.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1685740 said:


> The forecast for minnetonka 55345 is 1-2 for tomorrow and less than half for tonight. The weather graph shows 1.8" I am happy we have all 1 inch or less accounts. The 2 inch trigger would be a pain in the @ss this year.


I wish I had all 1 inch accounts.


----------



## OC&D

Well I left Friday for Michigan and just got back this afternoon. I had two of my buddies covering for me. One has his own truck and one was going to just use mine. I figured between the two of them anything we got they should be able to handle. 

My one buddy went out this morning to clean up a couple of 1" lots I have. Backed into a metal, concrete filled pole, put a dent in my bumper, scraped the rocker panel just above the tailpipe and bent the tailpipe as well. This is a guy that has thousands of hours in heavy equipment, plowed snow himself for several years, and now drives a lowboy behind a tractor moving equipment and containers all over the place and probably has 1 million+ miles driving truck too. 

I mean, really? Wtf?


----------



## mn-bob

OC&D;1685752 said:


> Well I left Friday for Michigan and just got back this afternoon. I had two of my buddies covering for me. One has his own truck and one was going to just use mine. I figured between the two of them anything we got they should be able to handle.
> 
> My one buddy went out this morning to clean up a couple of 1" lots I have. Backed into a metal, concrete filled pole, put a dent in my bumper, scraped the rocker panel just above the tailpipe and bent the tailpipe as well. This is a guy that has thousands of hours in heavy equipment, plowed snow himself for several years, and now drives a lowboy behind a tractor moving equipment and containers all over the place and probably has 1 million+ miles driving truck too.
> 
> I mean, really? Wtf?


Sorry to hear that .

Buck


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1685752 said:


> Well I left Friday for Michigan and just got back this afternoon. I had two of my buddies covering for me. One has his own truck and one was going to just use mine. I figured between the two of them anything we got they should be able to handle.
> 
> My one buddy went out this morning to clean up a couple of 1" lots I have. Backed into a metal, concrete filled pole, put a dent in my bumper, scraped the rocker panel just above the tailpipe and bent the tailpipe as well. This is a guy that has thousands of hours in heavy equipment, plowed snow himself for several years, and now drives a lowboy behind a tractor moving equipment and containers all over the place and probably has 1 million+ miles driving truck too.
> 
> I mean, really? Wtf?


That sucks!


----------



## TKLAWN

OC&D;1685752 said:


> Well I left Friday for Michigan and just got back this afternoon. I had two of my buddies covering for me. One has his own truck and one was going to just use mine. I figured between the two of them anything we got they should be able to handle.
> 
> My one buddy went out this morning to clean up a couple of 1" lots I have. Backed into a metal, concrete filled pole, put a dent in my bumper, scraped the rocker panel just above the tailpipe and bent the tailpipe as well. This is a guy that has thousands of hours in heavy equipment, plowed snow himself for several years, and now drives a lowboy behind a tractor moving equipment and containers all over the place and probably has 1 million+ miles driving truck too.
> 
> I mean, really? Wtf?


This is why I do not like to borrow stuff from people. Stuff always happens when it's not yours. Sorry to hear it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Sorry to hear that OCD. 

Is it just me or is that stuff to the west creeping our way a little faster now?


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1685763 said:


> This is why I do not like to borrow stuff from people. Stuff always happens when it's not yours. Sorry to hear it.


That's anout it too.

It ain't mine, f it!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1685773 said:


> Sorry to hear that OCD.
> 
> Is it just me or is that stuff to the west creeping our way a little faster now?


Yuhas just said it will make it into the metro just in time for the morning drive!!!!

Huh?


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1685775 said:


> Yuhas just said it will make it into the metro just in time for the morning drive!!!!
> 
> Huh?


He's probably right but it sure looks to be creeping our way. But that's why he's paid to be a weather man and I am paid to do other stuff.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1685779 said:


> He's probably right but it sure looks to be creeping our way. But that's why he's paid to be a weather man and I am paid to do other stuff.


And you're still right more often! Haha.

The little spinner on 11 said snowing by about 10:00 or so.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1685779 said:


> He's probably right but it sure looks to be creeping our way. But that's why he's paid to be a weather man and I am paid to do other stuff.


your paid?? I thought you where a volunteer.


----------



## DDB

SSS Inc.;1685773 said:


> Sorry to hear that OCD.
> 
> Is it just me or is that stuff to the west creeping our way a little faster now?


I was just thinking the same thing!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1685783 said:


> And you're still right more often! Haha.
> 
> *The little spinner on 11* said snowing by about 10:00 or so.


Laura Betker I assume? Talk about a hometown hottie! :yow!:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

whats with that moisture in the sw part of the state and actually over me? I don't see any snow yet or have any forcasted. NWS graph doesn't even show snow for at all for tonight and just a bit for tomorrow


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1685797 said:


> Laura Betker I assume? Talk about a hometown hottie! :yow!:


Yes sir!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1685799 said:


> whats with that moisture in the sw part of the state and actually over me? I don't see any snow yet or have any forcasted. NWS graph doesn't even show snow for at all for tonight and just a bit for tomorrow


Maybe not reaching the ground and not going to. Not sure though.


----------



## skorum03

You know what just drives me nuts, all my 2" or more customers that ask why i havent plowed when a few consecutive less than 2" storms pile up in their driveway when they say they would not be worried about it if its under two inches because they can shovel if needed. Funny how that works.


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1685807 said:


> You know what just drives me nuts, all my 2" or more customers that ask why i havent plowed when a few consecutive less than 2" storms pile up in their driveway when they say they would not be worried about it if its under two inches because they can shovel if needed. Funny how that works.


And that is why I plowed everything yesterday. Only about a 1.5" snowfall but knowone complained.


----------



## unit28

60* in Denver by Tuesday?


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1685716 said:


> I asked them so we will see what they say


Looks like they pretty much ignored you... they're probably tired of all of us!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Looks like the thing coming down 94 is "shearing" off as it gets to Wright County... if thats the right term...


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1685809 said:


> And that is why I plowed everything yesterday. Only about a 1.5" snowfall but knowone complained.


We did the same about three times in a row. Nobody has complained. Actually received several thank you's. I'd rather error in plowing rather than to guess what somebody is going to think if we don't plow. Its way easier to keep people happy going on the light end than not. Over the years we've given a few freebies away to keep people happy if they question why we plowed. Doesn't add up to much in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1685824 said:


> Looks like they pretty much ignored you... they're probably tired of all of us!


They responded and then I said something else and I will leave it alone.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1685788 said:


> your paid?? I thought you where a volunteer.


Sometimes I work for fun!


----------



## SSS Inc.

I still think its getting closer to the metro. Anyone out west getting snow?


----------



## unit28

Blaine now has 1" for tonight


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1685848 said:


> I still think its getting closer to the metro. Anyone out west getting snow?


I got my butt off the couch and there is nothing here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1685835 said:


> They responded and then I said something else and I will leave it alone.


Hahahahah.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1685861 said:


> I got my butt off the couch and there is nothing here.


About time you got off the couch today. Thanks for the update.:waving:


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1685835 said:


> They responded and then I said something else and I will leave it alone.


around 0-12


----------



## Camden

Think we can reach 1k today? 992 now...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1685870 said:


> Think we can reach 1k today? 992 now...


I don't see that being a problem. I'm jealous of Lwnmrw hitting 4k so I'm gunning for 2K tonight. So I'm good for a couple pages myself.


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1685829 said:


> We did the same about three times in a row. Nobody has complained. Actually received several thank you's. I'd rather error in plowing rather than to guess what somebody is going to think if we don't plow. Its way easier to keep people happy going on the light end than not. Over the years we've given a few freebies away to keep people happy if they question why we plowed. Doesn't add up to much in the grand scheme of things.


Going out tonight to do some clean up on a few accounts. Haven't gotten any calls and I don't want any.......


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1685874 said:


> I don't see that being a problem. I'm jealous of Lwnmrw hitting 4k so I'm gunning for 2K tonight. So I'm good for a couple pages myself.


I feel like such a looser.... i have less that 600......lol


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;1685879 said:


> I feel like such a looser.... i have less that 600......lol


You better stop having a life and sit on Plowsite more!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1685874 said:


> I don't see that being a problem. I'm jealous of Lwnmrw hitting 4k so I'm gunning for 2K tonight. So I'm good for a couple pages myself.


Good luck with all that. I hoping for an early bed time tonight.


----------



## banonea

SnowGuy73;1685888 said:


> You better stop having a life and sit on Plowsite more!


Lol. If I did I would be like everyone else and not get anything done. ......lol


----------



## Green Grass

Light snow between 12am & noon Monday could cause delays in the morning drive to work and school as 1" to 2" of snow possible. Not as cold the next few days with highs between 25 & 30 degrees. Models have backed off on potential for Winter Storm Thursday with only light snow now expected. Cold next weekend but not as cold as earlier forecasted as coldest air will stay 300 miles farther to the northeast if the Twin Cities. Jonathan Yuhas


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1685898 said:


> Light snow between 12am & noon Monday could cause delays in the morning drive to work and school as 1" to 2" of snow possible. Not as cold the next few days with highs between 25 & 30 degrees. Models have backed off on potential for Winter Storm Thursday with only light snow now expected. Cold next weekend but not as cold as earlier forecasted as coldest air will stay 300 miles farther to the northeast if the Twin Cities. Jonathan Yuhas


Another "around two inch snowfall" for Thursday!


----------



## Martinson9

skorum03;1685807 said:


> You know what just drives me nuts, all my 2" or more customers that ask why i havent plowed when a few consecutive less than 2" storms pile up in their driveway when they say they would not be worried about it if its under two inches because they can shovel if needed. Funny how that works.


Same here. They all sell their shovels once they sign up with us. I ask if they want service at one inch and they say no. Everyone wants something for free.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Martinson9;1685904 said:


> They all sell their shovels once they sign up with us.


That is about it too.


----------



## unit28

Camden;1685870 said:


> Think we can reach 1k today? 992 now...


Think you might get over 3." tomorrow?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1685870 said:


> Think we can reach 1k today? 992 now...


993 now. On our way!


----------



## SSS Inc.

I see what you did there.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I see some of you are showing interest. For the sake of anonymity I have cut off the guy that posted his phone number on Facebook.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1685923 said:


> I see some of you are showing interest. For the sake of anonymity I have cut off the guy that posted his phone number on Facebook.


How come you blocked your phone number? Haha.


----------



## TKLAWN

I saw that on the news this morning, seems like a joke.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1685932 said:


> I saw that on the news this morning, seems like a joke.


I saw it again last night on another channel they said it started on the east coast and spreading west. They hope to be up and running here in a couple months.

By then winter is over!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1685940 said:


> I saw it again last night on another channel they said it started on the east coast and spreading west. They hope to be up and running here in a couple months.
> 
> By then winter is over!


This is a private business and I'm still not sure why they are getting all this free publicity. Its not like there's a shortage of snowplowers and they're filling the void. Plenty of people wanting their driveway plowed are posting on Craigslist and willing to pay $20. While you're at it you can haul a way a pile of crap for FREE.Thumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

Boss just called and said they will be making a decision at 3 am for a 4 am call in.


----------



## qualitycut

I'm just mad I finished my connoli from cassettes, shoul. Always grab more than 1


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1685940 said:


> I saw it again last night on another channel they said it started on the east coast and spreading west. They hope to be up and running here in a couple months.
> 
> By then winter is over!


Suppose to be starting next Wednesday. Just another way to screw the plow guy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1685949 said:


> This is a private business and I'm still not sure why they are getting all this free publicity. Its not like there's a shortage of snowplowers and they're filling the void. Plenty of people wanting their driveway plowed are posting on Craigslist and willing to pay $20. While you're at it you can haul a way a pile of crap for FREE.Thumbs Up


Haha, that's the truth!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1685950 said:


> Boss just called and said they will be making a decision at 3 am for a 4 am call in.


Hmm. I wonder what they know that they aren't telling us. Doesn't look to me like it will really start going until about 9a.m.

Also the RAP model continues to stick to the higher end of the scale. Much more accelerated than the NWS numbers.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1685950 said:


> Boss just called and said they will be making a decision at 3 am for a 4 am call in.


Pre treating?


----------



## Camden

unit28;1685910 said:


> Think you might get over 3." tomorrow?


That would really make me happy. We'll see what happens.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1685962 said:


> Suppose to be starting next Wednesday. Just another way to screw the plow guy.


Are you signed up yet?


----------



## qualitycut

This was a review on the


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1685974 said:


> Are you signed up yet?


Well, I was thinking of just forwarding the calls to lwnmwrman since he covers more area than I do.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1685982 said:


> Well, I was thinking of just forwarding the calls to lwnmwrman since he covers more area than I do.


Haha, a$$!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1685979 said:


> This was a review on the


Haha. Fricking morons!!

Typical homeowner.


----------



## SSS Inc.

That's crazy. $12. That better be me driving down the street without having to stop. People are only going to call when it's a big storm which makes the pricing even worse. I'm sure the site will crash if we get 20". Hell, I may even order a plow if that happens.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I hope the fine print said $12 to pull In the driveway and $12 each time the blade drops


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1685989 said:


> That's crazy. $12. That better be me driving down the street without having to stop. People are only going to call when it's a big storm which makes the pricing even worse. I'm sure the site will crash if we get 20". Hell, I may even order a plow if that happens.


Hahahaha, that's awesome


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1685989 said:


> That's crazy. $12. That better be me driving down the street without having to stop. People are only going to call when it's a big storm which makes the pricing even worse. I'm sure the site will crash if we get 20". Hell, I may even order a plow if that happens.


Same thing I said when I first saw it.


----------



## qualitycut

And you also need to take a picture of driveway


----------



## SnowGuy73

Page 994!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1686003 said:


> And you also need to take a picture of driveway


And email it, more wasted time you're not getting paid for.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1685970 said:


> Hmm. I wonder what they know that they aren't telling us. Doesn't look to me like it will really start going until about 9a.m.
> 
> Also the RAP model continues to stick to the higher end of the scale. Much more accelerated than the NWS numbers.


I am sure they just want certain people to now hit it too hard tonight if you know what I mean.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1685971 said:


> Pre treating?


They wouldn't call the whole staff for that. They must see something the rest of us don't.


----------



## CityGuy

12.00 for a drive???? I would not even roll over and answer the phone for that. What a joke.


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1685797 said:


> Laura Betker I assume? Talk about a hometown hottie! :yow!:


Her and three from WCCO. There's a shorter blonde weather girl, then Natalie (who's from MN) who does the morning/noon sometimes and the other blonde that does the morning & noon news most days. All are hot!


----------



## BossPlow614

Polarismalibu;1685996 said:


> I hope the fine print said $12 to pull In the driveway and $12 each time the blade drops


:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

I like Kelsey soby . But after being with my gf for over 2 years anything usually looks good now. I know only 2.


----------



## SSS Inc.

EmJayDub;1686019 said:


> Her and three from WCCO. There's a shorter blonde weather girl, then Natalie (who's from MN) who does the morning/noon sometimes and the other blonde that does the morning & noon news most days. All are hot!


I'm diggin' the channel nine traffic girl.

EDIT: You beat me to it Quality


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1686030 said:


> I like Kelsey soby . But after being with my gf for over 2 years anything usually looks good now. I know only 2.


Haha, sad but true.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1686032 said:


> I'm diggin' the channel nine traffic girl.
> 
> EDIT: You beat me to it Quality


Ya, hot as Hell.


----------



## qualitycut

She's on a show with tony fly( not a fan) but she lets loose and eve n better on there. 
Also Kstp app says 1 inch or less by 7am


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1686046 said:


> She's on a show with tony fly( not a fan) but she lets loose and eve n better on there.
> Also Kstp app says 1 inch or less by 7am


Never seen it, I can't stand tony fly either or that other fat f*ck on there.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1686046 said:


> She's on a show with tony fly( not a fan) but she lets loose and eve n better on there.
> Also Kstp app says 1 inch or less by 7am


I saw that show the other day. She's way more fun on there. Got me to watch.


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1686030 said:


> I like Kelsey soby . But after being with my gf for over 2 years anything usually looks good now. I know only 2.


Her too! She looks exactly like a friend of mine, & unfortunately this friend is already spoken for.


----------



## SnowGuy73

EmJayDub;1686056 said:


> Her too! She looks exactly like a friend of mine, & unfortunately this friend is already spoken for.


You ever seen a ring plug a hole? Me either!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Btw.... Page 995!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Lucky......


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1686065 said:


> Lucky......


What kind of "hard work" you think they were doing??!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Well everyone is on the same page now, 1-3" coming in right around the am commute.


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1686060 said:


> You ever seen a ring plug a hole? Me either!


If she's willing to cheat though, I don't want her!

Does anyone else's forecast show "around less than an inch" for tomorrow night?


----------



## qualitycut

Plowing....................


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1686070 said:


> What kind of "hard work" you think they were doing??!!


There is only one answer I might actually believe.


----------



## SSS Inc.

EmJayDub;1686072 said:


> If she's willing to cheat though, I don't want her!


Good for you.Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

EmJayDub;1686072 said:


> If she's willing to cheat though, I don't want her!
> 
> Does anyone else's forecast show "around less than an inch" for tomorrow night?


I don't know, just saw Ian, Novak, and one ther onevon facebook all saying 1-3" around morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1686074 said:


> There is only one answer I might actually believe.


Haha, agreed!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1686087 said:


> I font know, just saw Ian, Novak, and one ther onevon facebook all saying 1-3" around morning.


1-3 by morning or starting in the morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1686091 said:


> 1-3 by morning or starting in the morning.


Starting around morning. I think Novak said should be done by 3:00.


----------



## cbservicesllc

EmJayDub;1686072 said:


> If she's willing to cheat though, I don't want her!
> 
> Does anyone else's forecast show "around less than an inch" for tomorrow night?


The "all knowing" NWS has 60% less than .5 tonight, 80% 1-2 monday, and 50% less than 1 for monday night for me...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1686093 said:


> The "all knowing" NWS has 60% less than .5 tonight, 80% 1-2 monday, and 50% less than 1 for monday night for me...


That's where I have been at most of the day as well.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1686092 said:


> Starting around morning. I think Novak said should be done by 3:00.


And be in bed by 1


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1686093 said:


> The "all knowing" NWS has 60% less than .5 tonight, 80% 1-2 monday, and 50% less than 1 for monday night for me...


Ya, Novak is saying quick moving system, 1-3" falling between 07:00 and 3:00


----------



## jimslawnsnow

so this must more of metro and northern snow I take it since my totals haven't changed all day. less than 1/2'' for tomorrow


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1686099 said:


> so this must more of metro and northern snow I take it since my totals haven't changed all day. less than 1/2'' for tomorrow


Earlier Nws/radio said I94 and north.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Its going to start at 8:30. It will be done at 1:00 p.m. There is a possibility of a second shot of snow tomorrow night. There should be a break between the two. *** if the second wave occurs.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1686102 said:


> Its going to start at 8:30. It will be done at 1:00 p.m. There is a possibility of a second shot of snow tomorrow night. There should be a break between the two.


Great... That's always fun!

How much of a break, or are you just guessing?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Page 996....


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1686102 said:


> Its going to start at 8:30. It will be done at 1:00 p.m. There is a possibility of a second shot of snow tomorrow night. There should be a break between the two.


Who says??......


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1686102 said:


> Its going to start at 8:30. It will be done at 1:00 p.m. There is a possibility of a second shot of snow tomorrow night. There should be a break between the two. *** if the second wave occurs.


I like the "IF"!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ian just said patchy flurries on tv but says 1-3" on facebook....


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1686114 said:


> I like the "IF"!


He forgot the terms around and about in there.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1686118 said:


> He forgot the terms around and about in there.


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

Novak doesn't get into much details it seems


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1686124 said:


> Novak doesn't get into much details it seems


No, not at all.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1686106 said:


> Great... That's always fun!
> 
> How much of a break, or are you just guessing?


Six hours if it happens.



qualitycut;1686108 said:


> Who says??......


Every model I have access to.



cbservicesllc;1686114 said:


> I like the "IF"!


Me too.



SnowGuy73;1686117 said:


> Ian just said patchy flurries on tv but says 1-3" on facebook....


Idiot. Go jump in a lake.



SnowGuy73;1686118 said:


> He forgot the terms around and about in there.


Around 1.9" and about 2"


----------



## ryde307

NWS shows the second wave in there weather graph section.
http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...-93.4614&unit=0&lg=english&FcstType=graphical
Pushing hard to get to 1000 pages it looks like.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1686124 said:


> Novak doesn't get into much details it seems


We don't even know if this guy is a real meteorologist. Every time he posts its very similar to me or any of us looking at the models without knowing all the other stuff that supposedly goes into these forecasts. The only difference is none of us draw maps with big ovals on them.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1686131 said:


> We don't even know if this guy is a real meteorologist. Every time he posts its very similar to me or any of us looking at the models without knowing all the other stuff that supposedly goes into these forecasts. The only difference is none of us draw maps with big ovals on them.


Very good point, you and unit seem to bring a lot more to the table than the weather terrorists...


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1686129 said:


> NWS shows the second wave in there weather graph section.
> http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...-93.4614&unit=0&lg=english&FcstType=graphical
> Pushing hard to get to 1000 pages it looks like.


If I read that right snow through tomorrow am?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1686138 said:


> If I read that right snow through tomorrow am?


Yes, It shouldn't really start until rush hour and last until about or around Lunch time.  Then possibly roll back in about 9 p.m. tomorrow. This graphic lines up with the models right on. Precip amounts are a little all over the place though.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1686127 said:


> Six hours if it happens.
> 
> Every model I have access to.
> 
> Me too.
> 
> Idiot. Go jump in a lake.
> 
> Around 1.9" and about 2"


Wow, way to multi quote!

I still cant figure out how to do that....


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1686131 said:


> We don't even know if this guy is a real meteorologist. Every time he posts its very similar to me or any of us looking at the models without knowing all the other stuff that supposedly goes into these forecasts. The only difference is none of us draw maps with big ovals on them.


He doesn't mention anything about it on the "about us" section of www.novakweather.com/. It he were you think he'd pimp that... You can get custom forecasting starting at the low low price of $99 a month!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1686131 said:


> We don't even know if this guy is a real meteorologist. Every time he posts its very similar to me or any of us looking at the models without knowing all the other stuff that supposedly goes into these forecasts. The only difference is none of us draw maps with big ovals on them.


Oddly enough, he moved away from the ovals and does different shapes now after someone made fun of him on here..

So.... Which one of you on here is Novak?


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1686144 said:


> Wow, way to multi quote!
> 
> I still cant figure out how to do that....


Thanks.!

Here ya go.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1686151 said:


> He doesn't mention anything about it on the "about us" section of www.novakweather.com/. It he were you think he'd pimp that... You can get custom forecasting starting at the low low price of $99 a month!


I did the same thing and went digging for credentials. When you boil it all down most of the forecasts come from a blended version of the models we can all access with a little digging. No mention of any education on there, found that to be suspect.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1686155 said:


> Thanks.!
> 
> Here ya go.


I don't have that on mobile...

Not on the pc or the laptop much.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Page 997.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1686160 said:


> I don't have that on mobile...
> 
> Not on the pc or the laptop much.


Not sure how to do that. We need lwnmrwman to wake up for that one.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1686159 said:


> I did the same thing and went digging for credentials. _*When you boil it all down most of the forecasts come from a blended version of the models we can all access with a little digging.*_ No mention of any education on there, found that to be suspect.


I think I almost prefer to do it that way... it seems a little less stressful and you use the weather terrorists for some validation...


----------



## SSS Inc.

I don't really watch the weather anymore. They're too generic and its hard to know what are they're talking about. St. Cloud is practically "the metro" now.


----------



## qualitycut

I really hope we don't get one inch tomorrow morning and then another tomorrow, that would be absolutely horrible.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1686177 said:


> I don't really watch the weather anymore. They're too generic and its hard to know what are they're talking about. St. Cloud is practically "the metro" now.


I think they do that for the ratings, they don't really get into detail and you keep watching to see if they actually give you something.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1686179 said:


> I really hope we don't get one inch tomorrow morning and then another tomorrow, that would be absolutely horrible.


The current RAP just jumped up to 3" between 6 and noon. This keeps things interesting.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1686180 said:


> I think they do that for the ratings, they don't really get into detail and you keep watching to see if they actually give you something.


I think you're right. The closest thing to accurate is Ian's snow-o-meter but he always says something totally different from what his finger is pointing at.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1686184 said:


> I think you're right. The closest thing to accurate is Ian's snow-o-meter but he always says something totally different from what his finger is pointing at.


Haha. I did catch his weather tonight just his teaser, wonder if he used the snow o meter.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1686179 said:


> I really hope we don't get one inch tomorrow morning and then another tomorrow, that would be absolutely horrible.


That would suck. Even if we get inches in the moring and then another inch tomorrow night its going to suck!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1686181 said:


> The current RAP just jumped up to 3" between 6 and noon. This keeps things interesting.


Now I don't know if I should set my alarm or not.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

I wouldn't worry about it but I personally enjoy those alarms only to look out the window and see nothing.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden, I'm not sure we're going to get there tonight. How the hell does Grandview post this much everyday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1686207 said:


> I wouldn't worry about it but I personally enjoy those alarms only to look out the window and see nothing.


Problem is then I can't get back to sleep. I think I'm on about 6 hours of sleep for this past three days.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1686213 said:


> Problem is then I can't get back to sleep. I think I'm on about 6 hours of sleep for this past three days.


You've got me beat. I get too wired to sleep after plowing or when snows coming.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1686207 said:


> I wouldn't worry about it but I personally enjoy those alarms only to look out the window and see nothing.


But the worst is no alarm waking up half asleep taking a pee seeing fresh snow out the window, not knowing if should finish or hurry and get out to the equipment and make phone calls


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1686213 said:


> Problem is then I can't get back to sleep. I think I'm on about 6 hours of sleep for this past three days.


Geez I got about 8 last night alone


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1686217 said:


> Geez I got about 8 last night alone


I can't sleep during the day. Plus you add in the kid, fire calls, and life in general...


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1686216 said:


> But the worst is no alarm waking up half asleep taking a pee seeing fresh snow out the window, not knowing if should finish or hurry and get out to the equipment and make phone calls


Haha, yup them surprise snowfalls.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1686216 said:


> But the worst is no alarm waking up half asleep taking a pee seeing fresh snow out the window, not knowing if should finish or hurry and get out to the equipment and make phone calls


Done that before. The absolute worst is waking up at say 3 a.m. with nothing on the ground then getting up at 6 with 3".

Anyone notice the stuff growing a little in ND? Thursday is looking a little better.

Edit: Good luck hitting 20,000. I think I've read them all. It's like a diary of plowing. I'm going to bed.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

998 so far


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1686224 said:


> Done that before. The absolute worst is waking up at say 3 a.m. with nothing on the ground then getting up at 6 with 3".


Had one of them last year wasn't it?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Page 998.......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1686224 said:


> Done that before. The absolute worst is waking up at say 3 a.m. with nothing on the ground then getting up at 6 with 3".
> 
> Anyone notice the stuff growing a little in ND? Thursday is looking a little better.


That happend to me last year. Nothing even close on radar. It happened twice last year where we got and inch over night that was not even forecast. Had to scramble and guy said its about time. It was just a business sidewalk to be done before 8am it was 7am when I was there. I don't have them this season


----------



## qualitycut

I'm going to rig something up I can stick in front of the door to measure snow without having to go out side every few hours.there is a live feed camera I could use to my advantage.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Someone hits 4K they are not helping the public hit 1K?


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1686234 said:


> Someone hits 4K they are not helping the public hit 1K?


Huh?.........


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1686233 said:


> I'm going to rig something up I can stick in front of the door to measure snow without having to go out side every few hours.there is a live feed camera I could use to my advantage.


Now that's thinking!

Get a security camera pointed a a ruler in your patio table and stream it to your bedroom tv. Don't even have to get out of bed.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1686237 said:


> Now that's thinking!
> 
> Get a security camera pointed a a ruler in your patio table and stream it to your bedroom tv. Don't even have to get out of bed.


 the house came with one that points the the front walkway. Its wired to the basement room directly under my room so it could work.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1686236 said:


> Huh?.........


He's referring to Lawnmowerdude. He has 4,000 posts but he's absent now that we're trying to get this thread to 1k.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

We must be close to 999


----------



## Drakeslayer

Camden;1686240 said:


> He's referring to Lawnmowerdude. He has 4,000 posts but he's absent now that we're trying to get this thread to 1k.


What he said^^^^^


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1686239 said:


> the house came with one that points the the front walkway. Its wired to the basement room directly under my room so it could work.


Nice. Looks like you have a project.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1686241 said:


> We must be close to 999


Few more to go I think.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1686245 said:


> Few more to go I think.


Hard to tell when I'm on my phone


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1686244 said:


> Nice. Looks like you have a project.


Ha along with all the other things I'm trying to updatevaround the house.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1686246 said:


> Hard to tell when I'm on my phone


The top where it says new posts click there and then on this thread it shows how many posts.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1686247 said:


> Ha along with all the other things I'm trying to updatevaround the house.


Priorities man. This is work related!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1686249 said:


> The top where it says new posts click there and then on this thread it shows how many posts.


Thanks I watch that


----------



## 60Grit

Page 999.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Wow only a page left


----------



## BossPlow614

The only thread that's near the size of this one is the Canada thread but it was started back in 06! This one was started in 2010 if I'm not mistaken. That's crazy!


----------



## qualitycut

And Canada is a tad bigger than Minnesota, but they don't have Lwnmrr


----------



## SSS Inc.

I'm back, couldn't stay away. How come NWS doesn't update regularly anymore?


----------



## Camden

EmJayDub;1686256 said:


> The only thread that's near the size of this one is the Canada thread but it was started back in 06! This one was started in 2010 if I'm not mistaken. That's crazy!


Isn't the Michigan thread huge too? There are multiple Lawnmowerdude type posters over there.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1686257 said:


> And Canada is a tad bigger than Minnesota, but they don't have Lwnmrr


He's just waiting to be the 20,000 post.


----------



## Polarismalibu

There was a nasty crash up by lwnmrrman on 35W. Hope he's sleeping and it wasn't him


----------



## Camden

I just looked for the Michigan thread and it's gone. Something must've happened, it was always on the main page before.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1686262 said:


> I just looked for the Michigan thread and it's gone. Something must've happened, it was always on the main page before.


That was always in the top 3


----------



## BossPlow614

To add to the good looking newscast people (& keep this freight train rolling to 1000 posts), how about Rena on kare 11?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Looking back in this thread 500 of the 1000 pages are from just the last year alone


----------



## qualitycut

Yea ares is one of the few that doesn't get posts deleted


----------



## Camden

According to the Brainerd Dispatch, it's the coldest stretch of weather we've had in the last 41 years. Today never got above 0 :crying:


----------



## SSS Inc.

ringahding1;1561731 said:


> Now they are saying 1" of snow maybe


NOTE: Above is from January something 2013.

Congrats Ringading for the 10,000 post January something 2013. 10,000 posts in less than a year. ussmileyflagussmileyflag


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1686266 said:


> Yea ares is one of the few that doesn't get posts deleted


Yep, everyone in here seems to respect one another so there's no reason for the mods to intervene.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1686267 said:


> According to the Brainerd Dispatch, it's the coldest stretch of weather we've had in the last 41 years. Today never got above 0 :crying:


I don't remember it being like this very often. We went up to two harbors snowmobiling after the 40" they got and it was -22 on they way threw Duluth. Surprisingly stayed warm the entire weekend


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1686271 said:


> Yep, everyone in here seems to respect one another so there's no reason for the mods to intervene.


FU Roy!wesportwesport


----------



## qualitycut

Yuhas said 1-2 starting around 6-12 no mention of tomorrow night.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1686271 said:


> Yep, everyone in here seems to respect one another so there's no reason for the mods to intervene.


That's the way it should be!


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1686273 said:


> FU Roy!wesportwesport


See, because I respect you I will just ignore this 

1000 pages!!!!!!!!


----------



## 60Grit

Page 1000!


----------



## qualitycut

Michigan is almost to 37k


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1686274 said:


> Yuhas said 1-2 starting around 6-12 no mention of tomorrow night.


This song keeps going through my head. What does the Novak say. Oval, oval , oval, oval.


----------



## BossPlow614

Camden;1686276 said:


> See, because I respect you I will just ignore this
> 
> 1000 pages!!!!!!!!


The 20,000th post!


----------



## Camden

G'nite guys. 3:00 comes quick.


----------



## SSS Inc.

EmJayDub;1686281 said:


> The 20,000th post!


Nice try, this is like watching something on k-bid. If I post right after 20,000 can we extend 3 min.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1686258 said:


> I'm back, couldn't stay away. How come NWS doesn't update regularly anymore?


Probably because everyone in here was complaining about too many updates. You refresh page and its different from a couple minutes before and a few minutes later it would change again and so on


----------



## qualitycut

Kare11 .5 by 8am with 1 inch total


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Finally 1000!!!. Now to work on 10,000


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1686285 said:


> Probably because everyone in here was complaining about too many updates. You refresh page and its different from a couple minutes before and a few minutes later it would change again and so on


Not that long ago they were pretty predictable. I miss the night crew screwing with the forecast.


----------



## OC&D

You guys make my eyes tired.

EDTA: Hey look, SSS has 1010 more posts than I do and he joined like a year after.......


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1686290 said:


> You guys make my eyes tired.
> 
> EDTA: Hey look, SSS has 1010 more posts than I do and he joined like a year after.......


I've got about hundo tonight.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Just had a customer call at 11 on a Sunday night complaining he never got plowed the last time it snowed and there is 1/2" in his lot and he demanded service for free because we supposedly made a mistake by not plowing 1/2" of snow on a 2" trigger account. Do people even know what trigger means when they sign the contract??

We plowed the other day when it was at 1" just as a good deed and to try to get the hard pack cleaned up. And he emailed the next day saying he would not pay for that service on such a pity little snow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

You know lwnmrw is lurking around here somewhere ready to pounce on 20k.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1686295 said:


> Just had a customer call at 11 on a Sunday night complaining he never got plowed the last time it snowed and there is 1/2" in his lot and he demanded service for free because we supposedly made a mistake by not plowing 1/2" of snow on a 2" trigger account. Do people even know what trigger means when they sign the contract??
> 
> We plowed the other day when it was at 1" just as a good deed and to try to get the hard pack cleaned up. And he emailed the next day saying he would not pay for that service on such a pity little snow.


Sounds like a pia customer.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1686298 said:


> Sounds like a pia customer.


I second that.


----------



## qualitycut

Bed time....


----------



## qualitycut

19998 posts.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

000
fxus63 kmpx 160501
afdmpx

area forecast discussion
national weather service twin cities/chanhassen mn
1101 pm cst sun dec 15 2013

.update...
Issued at 1057 pm cst sun dec 15 2013

updated to include 06z aviation discussion below.

&&

.short term...(this evening through monday)
issued at 311 pm cst sun dec 15 2013

light snow continued across the minnesota river valley and buffalo
ridge this afternoon located along the leading edge of the h850 warm
air advection identified via the spc mesoanalysis page. This light
snow will diminish as it slides southeastward this afternoon...while
the forcing remains fairly stationary across the eastern dakotas
ahead of the next approaching shortwave that will impact the
northern half of the cwa on monday.

This shortwave is located on the poleward side of a powerful jet
moving onshore the british columbia coast into southern alberta.
500mb height falls of nearly 10m/hr will provide upper level forcing
for ascent...and have very high confidence in snowfall along and
north of the i-94 corridor given the snowfall that has been
generated the past couple of days from less impressive forcing.
Therefore increased pops to 100...with the heaviest snowfall
expected around noon in eastern mn and western wi. Snow ratios will
be nearly 20:1 given the cold thermal profile...and omega within the
600-700mb layer...with total amounts in the 1-3in range by the time
the snow ends monday evening.

.long term...(monday night through sunday)
issued at 311 pm cst sun dec 15 2013

the medium range guidance has not changed a whole lot today...
Aside from some minor adjustments to smaller scale features. One
such change is monday night as another weak disturbance rounds the
building plains ridge into central mn and western wi. Introduced
medium pops for these areas for a quick shot of light
snow late evening...accumulating as much as an inch. Southern and
western mn will remain largely dry with forcing centered further
north and east...although a few flurries cannot be ruled out.

Increased temps a bit for early this week as thicknesses of
nearly 550 dm build north into southern mn. With a good amount of
sun...expect highs to reach the mid 20s to mid 30s...a vast
improvement on the 10 to 15 degree below average month so far.
Had the snow pack not been in place...probably could have reached
the 40s to near 50.

The mid/late week system still does not look like a significant
event with a quick ejection of energy eastward and a failure to
phase/draw moisture northward before pushing into the great lakes.
Thus...a disjointed precip pattern is likely to develop with one
band north of the region associated with upper level frontogenesis...
And the other closer to the convergence with the low to the south.
Maintained chc pops...but as is with every system developing in
colorado and propagating enewd...it will need to be monitored.

The main piece of west coast energy will dive very far south along
the baja of california coast friday and meander before getting
picked up by another developing trough next weekend. This one
should remain well south of the cwa to bring any precip.

The very cold temps for next weekend have modified again on the
12z runs as the large chunk of cold air bypasses the region to the
east. Continued the trend of modifying temps during this period.

&&

.aviation...(for the 06z tafs through 06z monday night)
issued at 1057 pm cst sun dec 15 2013

forecast reasoning hasn/t changed much from previous forecasts.
There will be a weak shortwave moving through the region overnight
which could bring some lower vfr ceilings and marginal mvfr
visibilities... But the better shot for a period of lower ceilings
and visibilities along with a few hours of light snow still looks
to come monday morning into early afternoon from northwest to
southeast.. With the best forcing and most significant impacts
looking to be along/north of i-94.

Kmsp...main concerns with respect to confidence and deviation from
forecast are the timing of mvfr conditions on monday... With
things looking a bit slower than previous forecast. The other
issue is the chance for some brief mvfr conditions prior to 12z as
an area of light snow near the north dakota/minnesota border drops
southeast trough the area.

/outlook for kmsp/
tuesday...mvfr ceiling possible early. West wind 10 to 20 kt.
Tuesday night...vfr. West wind 5 to 15 kt becoming south.
Wednesday...vfr. South wind 5 to 15 kt becoming west.
Wednesday night...vfr. West wind 5 to 10 kt becoming north.
Thursday and thursday night...mvfr ceilings and visibilities
possible with a chance of snow. North wind 10 to 15 kt.


----------



## qualitycut

20000 posts......


----------



## SSS Inc.

................:whistling::whistling::whistling:


My bad, I hit the wrong button. Didn't mean to post the whole NWS weather story from 10 hours ago.


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1686283 said:


> Nice try, this is like watching something on k-bid. If I post right after 20,000 can we extend 3 min.


I wasn't trying to have the 20,000th, I was getting at Camden's post being the one but then I realized its not the 20,000th. I post from my phone most of the time & the mobile site doesnt show the post #'s.


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;1686099 said:


> so this must more of metro and northern snow I take it since my totals haven't changed all day. less than 1/2'' for tomorrow


Yes 
I called it a few pages back, majority will be over jagos house....
After its done at camdens , pretty sure
Less I knock back one to many


----------



## unit28

Also...
Went from an inch to less than 1/2 tonight


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;1686295 said:


> Just had a customer call at 11 on a Sunday night complaining he never got plowed the last time it snowed and there is 1/2" in his lot and he demanded service for free because we supposedly made a mistake by not plowing 1/2" of snow on a 2" trigger account. Do people even know what trigger means when they sign the contract??
> 
> We plowed the other day when it was at 1" just as a good deed and to try to get the hard pack cleaned up. And he emailed the next day saying he would not pay for that service on such a pity little snow.


its people like that I drop. let someone else have them. Granted, we haven't had much snow here year this year, but I can count the number of calls I have hade in the last 3 years on 1 hand and I don't need all my fingers. I make sure that they know with no mistake what there trigger is.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1686312 said:


> Yes
> I called it a few pages back, majority will be over jagos house....
> After its done at camdens , pretty sure
> Less I knock back one to many


I saw it sometime later. I occasionally miss a post or two. Things kinda got exciting and wrapped up in reaching 1000 pages


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Yay me. My 7 mo old thinks its play time instead of sleep time.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1686336 said:


> Yay me. My 7 mo old thinks its play time instead of sleep time.


Nice... love that


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1686337 said:


> Nice... love that


Funny thing is I'll miss one day. Especially when he's a teen. I know as I already have a teen


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Too bad you weren't like me, fell asleep at 3 yesterday afternoon looking to get a couple hour nap in, and now just woke up 11 hours later.

I guess I'm on night schedule for tonight.

That's a pretty decent blob in ND headed this way.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1686340 said:


> Funny thing is I'll miss one day. Especially when he's a teen. I know as I already have a teen


I bet... its amazing how much different things are now that my little guy is 2... and how much the experience puts things in perspective for our 10 week old!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1686342 said:


> Too bad you weren't like me, fell asleep at 3 yesterday afternoon looking to get a couple hour nap in, and now just woke up 11 hours later.
> 
> I guess I'm on night schedule for tonight.
> 
> That's a pretty decent blob in ND headed this way.


Sure is... hopefully its a quick mover like they say... how's the v plow?


----------



## cbservicesllc

For those in the metro waking up to check now, stay in bed, nothing yet...


----------



## cbservicesllc

cbservicesllc;1686349 said:


> For those in the metro waking up to check now, stay in bed, nothing yet...


I'm beginning to feel like Lwnmwrman...


----------



## IDST

to drive or not to drive???


----------



## cbservicesllc

jagext;1686353 said:


> to drive or not to drive???


Tough call, that stuff coming into the metro looked good and then shrunk up... that stuff in ND right now looks pretty impressive right now...


----------



## ringahding1

cbservicesllc;1686344 said:


> I bet... its amazing how much different things are now that my little guy is 2... and how much the experience puts things in perspective for our 10 week old!


My 23 year old has been working for us since he was 13, he is poised to run this operation one day. It really is priceless watching him develop.


----------



## djagusch

The nd blob is the most we have seen coming our way for a while. Question is when will it get here?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nws has me at less than one today and less than half tonight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1686345 said:


> Sure is... hopefully its a quick mover like they say... how's the v plow?


Headed to the shop first thing this morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu has me right around an inch total for today and tonight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1686367 said:


> Nws has me at less than one today and less than half tonight.


I was just looking at the radar. I'd say anyone south of 94 won't get much. The main blob looks to stay north of the metro.

NWS will be right.... "Along and north of the i-94,corridor."


----------



## unit28

djagusch;1686366 said:


> The nd blob is the most we have seen coming our way for a while. Question is when will it get here?


Yesterday I guessed by 130 ...over N Branch...?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1686373 said:


> Yesterday I guessed by 130 ...over N Branch...?


You'll nail it unit.

Question is, do I quick get to some sidewalks in Isanti so the city doesn't do them (Isanti city is snow nazi) or wait for the blob. I could see the city busting ass to get the sidewalks done so they could bill my customer.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I guess I'm out the door. Headed to get those sidewalks, get my plow to the shop and see if they can fix it today, get home and tear into the skid plow and see if I can get that fixed for tonight.

Hopefully pick up my plow this afternoon and hit the sidewalks again.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1686372 said:


> I was just looking at the radar. I'd say anyone south of 94 won't get much. The main blob looks to stay north of the metro.
> 
> NWS will be right.... "Along and north of the i-94,corridor."


Hammer just said exactly that. 1-2" total.

9 said up to an inch, both said done by about noon but then talked about what sss talked about yesterday. That other band around midnight, that's when the warm front comes in I guess, late tonight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1686375 said:


> I guess I'm out the door. Headed to get those sidewalks, get my plow to the shop and see if they can fix it today, get home and tear into the skid plow and see if I can get that fixed for tonight.
> 
> Hopefully pick up my plow this afternoon and hit the sidewalks again.


Did it snow up there this morning?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1686377 said:


> Did it snow up there this morning?


I have sidewalks on bank owned properties in Isanti that have to be cleared 48 hours from the end of the snowfall.

The city has been in there before 48 hours and cleared sidewalks and sent bills, I've pulled up info the the bank to fight the bills.

It's just better if I get there. I want to go to the plow shop first, bit will end up hitting these sidewalks first.

Bright side? Supposed to be 20 today.

Downside? Probably have an email from that bank at 12:15 wondering why they aren't plowed.

Double downside, still haven't done ANY invoicing for this month, other than the contracts at the first.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1686378 said:


> I have sidewalks on bank owned properties in Isanti that have to be cleared 48 hours from the end of the snowfall.
> 
> The city has been in there before 48 hours and cleared sidewalks and sent bills, I've pulled up info the the bank to fight the bills.
> 
> It's just better if I get there. I want to go to the plow shop first, bit will end up hitting these sidewalks first.
> 
> Bright side? Supposed to be 20 today.
> 
> Downside? Probably have an email from that bank at 12:15 wondering why they aren't plowed.
> 
> Double downside, still haven't done ANY invoicing for this month, other than the contracts at the first.


Ah, I see.

You never got an email back after your reply yesterday?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1686381 said:


> Ah, I see.
> 
> You never got an email back after your reply yesterday?


No. Not out of the ordinary. Only contact from them when it's something they need, never when I need to know something
Djagusch's wife used to work for this bank. He has inside info on what I'm dealing with.

I fully expect to show up to plow and the account is already plowed at some point.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1686384 said:


> No. Not out of the ordinary. Only contact from them when it's something they need, never when I need to know something
> Djagusch's wife used to work for this bank. He has inside info on what I'm dealing with.
> 
> I fully expect to show up to plow and the account is already plowed at some point.


I'd just stop showing up now.


----------



## djagusch

SnowGuy73;1686377 said:


> Did it snow up there this morning?


No snow in the north this morning. He's clearing stuff from sat.


----------



## djagusch

SnowGuy73;1686381 said:


> Ah, I see.
> 
> You never got an email back after your reply yesterday?


I bet he will get a email about 1 to 2 this afternoon when the snow stops. Guy will sit there drinking coffee asking himself its done snowing they should be here right now. Then he will send a new email never responding to lwnmwrman22's response.


----------



## SnowGuy73

djagusch;1686401 said:


> I bet he will get a email about 1 to 2 this afternoon when the snow stops. Guy will sit there drinking coffee asking himself its done snowing they should be here right now. Then he will send a new email never responding to lwnmwrman22's response.


Been there before, like I said walk away.

The lost income only stings for a little bot. But in the end he will be happier!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Congrats to all you guys on hitting 1000 last night to!

Sorry I fell asleep watching tv and couldn't help out....


----------



## Green Grass

Its snowing


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sidewalks done, on the way to the plow shop.

Going to send another email stating if we don't receive termination notice by Jan 1, they will be responsible for payment.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1686408 said:


> Its snowing


Not here yet.

I'm on the edge of my seat waiting though..... Not!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1686408 said:


> Its snowing


Just me scratching my head with how few showers I've had lately.

My bad.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1686418 said:


> Just me scratching my head with how few showers I've had lately.
> 
> My bad.


Lol, that is nasty!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1686416 said:


> Not here yet.
> 
> I'm on the edge of my seat waiting though..... Not!


I had to take the garbage out and there is about 1/4" in 30 minutes.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1686420 said:


> I had to take the garbage out and there is about 1/4" in 30 minutes.


Damn, coming down good then.

Flurries here now. I had to do the same, garbage day.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Snowing here now. Big flakes, coating on everything already.


----------



## qualitycut

Not even a flake here. Is that band it for today?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1686448 said:


> Not even a flake here. Is that band it for today?


Looks like it. Flurries tonight.

Plow at the shop, on the way to get parts while they tear down.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1686448 said:


> Not even a flake here. Is that band it for today?


Both 5 and 9 have been showing another band coming in around 10:00 tonight. This one is supposed to be done this afternoon.

Another fun, f*cked up snowfall!


----------



## SnowGuy73

The sun might even come out in between snowfalls today, kind of like Saturday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nws changed me again. 

1-2" today and less than 1" tonight....

Might as well just wait until like 02:00 am to go out.


----------



## qualitycut

How much are they saying for tonight?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1686457 said:


> How much are they saying for tonight?


See above.

Back to flurries here.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1686455 said:


> Nws changed me again.
> 
> 1-2" today and less than 1" tonight...
> Might as well just wait until like 02:00 am to go out.


My only worry is everyone calling after its done since we didn't plow everyone after the last snow


----------



## IDST

Well I made it to Duluth. sounds like I will be driving back down later today.... then back up here till thursday... then back home... then back up here. Pulled up to the job and I have to get an excavator down to the creek. The machine is sitting up a twenty foot bank full of ice and snow 2/1 slope trees everywhere. Going to be a wild ride. hopefully I don't end up in Lake Superior


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1686455 said:


> Nws changed me again.
> 
> 1-2" today and less than 1" tonight....
> 
> Might as well just wait until like 02:00 am to go out.


 Same, And it's snowing really hard here


----------



## djagusch

They bumped north metro, w wi 1 to 3 and less then 1" tonight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Still flurries here, very light coating not even enough to measure.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Of course there's a semi blocking the drive at Crysteel.

Just one time I'd appreciate something to go smoothly.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Back to snow here...


----------



## qualitycut

Snowing good here now.


----------



## ryde307

Just started to really come down now here in Chanhassen.


----------



## qualitycut

Light flurries again...


----------



## OC&D

I've got a light coating here with only slightly more than flurries.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Get ready you St. paul guys. Back to Ramsey I am. Looks like backside should be through in a bit. Gonna wait it out and see how much fell.


----------



## deicepro

About an 1" here in the last hour


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1686493 said:


> Get ready you St. paul guys. Back to Ramsey I am. Looks like backside should be through in a bit. Gonna wait it out and see how much fell.


Why? Are you driving down this way? Lol


----------



## SSS Inc.

Coming down nice in mpls. If this could keep going for a couple hours it would be great. Its moving pretty fast though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snowing like a logo here. Can't see more than a block.


----------



## skorum03

Snowing moderately here in Hudson. Started about 10 minutes ago.


----------



## ryde307

deicepro;1686494 said:


> About an 1" here in the last hour


Where are you located?


----------



## deicepro

ryde307;1686502 said:


> Where are you located?


Maple Lake


----------



## SSS Inc.

Nws just bumped me up to 1-3" today, 1/2 tonight. But they also have a new graphic that show this line of snow will produce a quick 1/2 - 1". So some more will fill in today yet I guess???


----------



## SSS Inc.

GIANT flake all of a sudden. I hope these stick around for more than five minutes.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

About an inch here in Ramsey. Wouldn't be surprised if ended with 2. Snowing about 1/2-1" per hour right now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

A good 1/2" here in the last half hour or so.


----------



## qualitycut

I'm still at 1-2


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got an hour to wait for my plow. Gonna get it back right in time to go hit a couple banks.


----------



## qualitycut

And it just changed to 1-3


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1686504 said:


> Nws just bumped me up to 1-3" today, 1/2 tonight.  But they also have a new graphic that show this line of snow will produce a quick 1/2 - 1". So some more will fill in today yet I guess???


Same, its changed three times in three hours!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Really coming down here now!


----------



## OC&D

Just got out of the shower and now it's really coming down. If this keeps up we'll have plenty to plow.


----------



## qualitycut

I can still see the sidewalk through the snow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Getting brighter here, I think the end is near. 

End of the snow that is...


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1686528 said:


> I can still see the sidewalk through the snow.


Since I first posted about the coating at 8:36, we now have a solid 1/2" here. I'm probably close to 1"/hour right now. That's a little excessive, but I don't think it will last that long.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm not liking the look of Thursday. High of 23 and a wintery mix.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Big flakes still but very lightly snowing now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Crazy heavy in s. mpls still. 30 more minutes and I'll have 1.5" easy. Just over 1" now. Can't see the hockey pucks anymore and they are 1" thick.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Pretty much wrapping up here in Maple Grove... 1.25"... ya gotta be kidding me!

Anyone think we're going to get anything else?


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1686542 said:


> Crazy heavy in s. mpls still. 30 more minutes and I'll have 1.5" easy. Just over 1" now. Can't see the hockey pucks anymore and they are 1" thick.


I'd be pretty surprised if I didn't get a full plow of my entire route out of this.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

1/2" on the dot here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Warming up.... I'm up to 7 degrees.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My newest response to the banker.....


apologize for the email.

At 7 am Lino Lakes had less than a 1/2" of snow. 

I plowed VH at noon, when the bank closed and there was 1" of snow.

The snow stopped about 9 am. 

I agree that Mad Jacks parking was clear, but it must have been salted and scraped, as the entire parking lot was clean, and not just from plowing. There are many many times when the lot isn't cleared by the time I'm clearing your lot. Saturday must have been the first on their list.

I had lunch at Chipotle in the shopping center after plowing the lot, and while the drive lanes had been plowed, the lot itself still had snow.

While we do our best to plow as soon as possible, which I feel within 3 hours of the end of the snowfall is quite responsive, I'm afraid that there may be an expectation of us sleeping at the locations. 

Much like the saying of grass is greener on the other side of the fence in the summer, other's lots always seem to be cleaner than their own.

We will continue to service the property to the best of our ability. I call guys in once the snow is done, or when we need to start doing open ups.

If we need to be onsite within an hour from the end of a snowfall, we will need to change the agreement.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1686546 said:


> 1/2" on the dot here.


I'm just shy of half here


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1686552 said:


> I'm just shy of half here


Is it done there?


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1686557 said:


> Is it done there?


Nope still falling. How about you?


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1686551 said:


> My newest response to the banker.....
> 
> apologize for the email.
> 
> At 7 am Lino Lakes had less than a 1/2" of snow.
> 
> I plowed VH at noon, when the bank closed and there was 1" of snow.
> 
> The snow stopped about 9 am.
> 
> I agree that Mad Jacks parking was clear, but it must have been salted and scraped, as the entire parking lot was clean, and not just from plowing. There are many many times when the lot isn't cleared by the time I'm clearing your lot. Saturday must have been the first on their list.
> 
> I had lunch at Chipotle in the shopping center after plowing the lot, and while the drive lanes had been plowed, the lot itself still had snow.
> 
> While we do our best to plow as soon as possible, which I feel within 3 hours of the end of the snowfall is quite responsive, I'm afraid that there may be an expectation of us sleeping at the locations.
> 
> Much like the saying of grass is greener on the other side of the fence in the summer, other's lots always seem to be cleaner than their own.
> 
> We will continue to service the property to the best of our ability. I call guys in once the snow is done, or when we need to start doing open ups.
> 
> If we need to be onsite within an hour from the end of a snowfall, we will need to change the agreement.


Why send another email if they didn't reply back to your first response?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1686559 said:


> Nope still falling. How about you?


Done. Not even a flurry!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1686561 said:


> Done. Not even a flurry!


Looks like its almost out of here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1686565 said:


> Looks like its almost out of here.


Sounds like you'll end up with about a 1/2" as then.


----------



## CityGuy

I hate day time plowing. Way to many stupid people on the roads. Stay the F off my a$$. If they continue they the spinner is going to 10 and they will get a salt shower.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1686574 said:


> I hate day time plowing. Way to many stupid people on the roads. Stay the F off my a$$. If they continue they the spinner is going to 10 and they will get a salt shower.


That's what I like to hear!


----------



## qualitycut

3/4 now..........


----------



## tacovic

Snowing hard here in Lakeland for the last 15 min. Looks like it should be through soon. Are we supposed to get anything after this blob? Debating on going out after this is done or waiting until tonight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1686578 said:


> 3/4 now..........


Damn it. Now I'm going to have to check Burnsville.


----------



## SnowGuy73

tacovic;1686579 said:


> Snowing hard here in Lakeland for the last 15 min. Looks like it should be through soon. Are we supposed to get anything after this blob? Debating on going out after this is done or waiting until tonight.


Supposedly another round late evening/after dark.


----------



## olsonbro

I picked up a very quick inch in vadnais heights over the past hour or so. Still snowing but not very hard anymore


----------



## justinsp

1 1 /8" NE Plymouth. Done snowing here......for now!


----------



## SSS Inc.

1 3/8" with a ruler in S. MPLS. Going to plow our apartments and hold off until tonight on everything else unless they call. Hoping to get a half inch just to justify it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1686600 said:


> 1 3/8" with a ruler in S. MPLS. Going to plow our apartments and hold off until tonight on everything else unless they call. Hoping to get a half inch just to justify it.


I'm not touching nothing until tonight.

My luck ill go salt and we will get another inch tonight.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1686602 said:


> I'm not touching nothing until tonight.
> 
> My luck ill go salt and we will get another inch tonight.


You might be right. The newest NAM shows a quick burst much like todays. Like 2" !


----------



## OC&D

I got a solid 1.25" here. I'm going to go do one of my restaurants that doesn't open until 3, but if I wait I'll have all the delivery trucks and whatnot to contend with. I'm not sure what I'll do with the rest of them.....


----------



## OC&D

I also think I'll take my spreader off the truck today. Unless my customers want to pony up the cash for salting and scraping, I'm thinking my lots will end up looking like crap for the rest of the winter.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Calls are already coming in for me.
I'm done.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Unless they're friendly calls , tell them to go to hell. If they're complaining already their expectations are way over the top.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1686611 said:


> Unless they're friendly calls , tell them to go to hell. If they're complaining already their expectations are way over the top.


x2 Do they expect you to be there catching the flakes as they fall? Sheesh


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1686611 said:


> Unless they're friendly calls , tell them to go to hell. If they're complaining already their expectations are way over the top.


Its an inch of snow, I only have a half inch. Do they really expect you to go open them up and then return tonight when closed to do the entire lot again!?!?!

Tell them to piss up a flag pole!


----------



## SSS Inc.

On facebook NWS just posted basically exactly what I mentioned above. 1-2"centered around the metro tonight. I wonder what science they added to the just looking at the models part.

on their site too.

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/nowcast.php?site=mpx


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1686609 said:


> Calls are already coming in for me.
> I'm done.


 Are you kidding? That's ridiculous. I'd be coming unglued.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1686623 said:


> On facebook NWS just posted basically exactly what I mentioned above. 1-2"centered around the metro tonight. I wonder what science they added to the just looking at the models part.
> 
> on their site too.
> 
> http://www.crh.noaa.gov/nowcast.php?site=mpx


That pretty much seals the deal for me, I'm going to wait on all mine until early morning. I will go out and plow the restaurant with the 1" trigger now though, but I'm going to let the rest slide.


----------



## Greenery

SSS Inc.;1686611 said:


> Unless they're friendly calls , tell them to go to hell. If they're complaining already their expectations are way over the top.


Haha you think.

Expectations are discussed at the beginning of each season.

How does the old saying go, under promise over deliver.

Lwmr - I think you may have gotten that one backwords.


----------



## SSS Inc.

greenery;1686633 said:


> Um, did I sleep through the whole season?
> 
> You woild think so when I check this thread after a few days and there's about 40 new pages.
> 
> You guys have posted a whole seasons worth in like five days.
> 
> Mostly nonsense I see.


Don't forget tom foolery & skull duggery.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Response from bank.

We didn't plow on Friday, we hadn't plowed since Tuesday



Thanks for the update. *Kelly in Lino indicated that she feels the drive thru lanes were not done well. *She had to go and shovel them on Friday. *As we discussed, this was a problem area last year. *Please let staff know to watch this area. *The next time you plow lets put down salt in lot.


I'd say she saw hard pack breaking up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1686636 said:


> Don't forget tom foolery & skull duggery.


Ok Common.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sun is trying to come out here and 11 degrees!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Good God Almighty!

Stacy area has been dropped to less than 1/2" tonight within the last 5 minutes.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1686652 said:


> Good God Almighty!
> 
> Stacy area has been dropped to less than 1/2" tonight within the last 5 minutes.


Who's running the show over there at nws. New graphics don't jive with new forecasts.


----------



## NBI Lawn

LwnmwrMan22;1686609 said:


> Calls are already coming in for me.
> I'm done.


Seriously?

We have about 1.5" in Lino Lakes. Started snowing at about 0830 and tapered off about 1030. Blowing around a bit now.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1686636 said:


> Don't forget tom foolery & skull duggery.


Alllllways....


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1686658 said:


> Who's running the show over there at nws. New graphics don't jive with new forecasts.


Not sure what's up... I was at less than a half, now I'm at a 60% chance of less than 1... and the hourly graph has me at .6


----------



## NBI Lawn

Snowing again in Lino Lakes.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Up to 6 calls.

Doesn't help St. Paul is already plowing. Now I REALLY look like a slacker.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Snowing in carver again as well.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1686685 said:


> Up to 6 calls.
> 
> Doesn't help St. Paul is already plowing. Now I REALLY look like a slacker.


Don't forget there's a new regime over there. Does everything you have need to be plowed right away? The only thing we have to do is our apartments. Everything else will be done tonight whether it snows more or not. We rarely touch anything during the day that we consider our "night route" unless its a bigger storm. Maybe that's unusual but its the way we've always operated. We get a few calls sometimes asking to come earlier but generally very minimal complaints if any. So far today nobody has called.

From nws aviation update @11:35:
KMSP...FIRST SNOW BURST EXITING INTO WISCONSIN LATE THIS MORNING.
NEXT SYSTEM AFFECTING THE FIELD 05Z-10Z (11p.m-4a.m) PERIOD. WILL MENTION 2SM
-SHSN WITH THIS AT THIS TIME. LATER FORECASTS CAN REFINE. ANOTHER
1-2 INCHES EXPECTED WITH THIS SYSTEM AS IT MOVES THROUGH.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

everything that I have is between a one inch and one and a half inch trigger. It says after 4 inches we will do an open up.

when I say trigger, that means that is the level at which we will provide service for that storm. It doesn't mean that we will plow at every inch.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Heck we have an inch down here. We weren't suppose to get much if any down here. I'm waiting to go out til whatever we get tonight is done. I'm sure they would complain if we went now and got a half inch over night


----------



## jimslawnsnow

And I've had a couple calls already from residential with a 2" trigger. Afraid they will get stuck


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1686694 said:


> everything that I have is between a one inch and one and a half inch trigger. It says after 4 inches we will do an open up.
> 
> *when I say trigger, that means that is the level at which we will provide service for that storm. It doesn't mean that we will plow at every inch.*


Thumbs Up


----------



## Polarismalibu

I guess I have no 4x4 today and no weight in the back. This will be a fun day


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1686694 said:


> everything that I have is between a one inch and one and a half inch trigger. It says after 4 inches we will do an open up.
> 
> when I say trigger, that means that is the level at which we will provide service for that storm. It doesn't mean that we will plow at every inch.


Are all of your commercial properties expecting to be done during the day if the storm ends say in the morning? With all the cars on ours we wouldn't accomplish much so that is why we wait. 3-4" or more and yes we will keep them open during the day but some of them would be a waste of time to try anything right now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

all of my agreement says final plowing will occur within 24 hours from the end of the snowfall.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

using text to type while I Drive, sorry for the crappy punctuation and capitalization.


----------



## BossPlow614

jimslawnsnow;1686698 said:


> And I've had a couple calls already from residential with a 2" trigger. *Afraid they will get stuck*


:laughing:

Are people getting softer this year or what? Seems like half the guys on here complain about resis calling about getting their driveway done below the trigger point because they want free service, worried about being stuck, etc.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1686705 said:


> all of my agreement says final plowing will occur within 24 hours from the end of the snowfall.


Well you should be covered then. I'd be at home taking a nap.


----------



## SSS Inc.

EmJayDub;1686709 said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Are people getting softer this year or what? Seems like half the guys on here complain about resis calling about getting their driveway done below the trigger point because they want free service, worried about being stuck, etc.


That's why we need a big storm so the little ones that follow don't seem so bad.


----------



## cbservicesllc

EmJayDub;1686709 said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Are people getting softer this year or what? Seems like half the guys on here complain about resis calling about getting their driveway done below the trigger point because they want free service, worried about being stuck, etc.


Yes, people are getting soft, and they suck...


----------



## OC&D

Snowing like hell in S Minneapolis again. Wtf?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Everything is white from Carver to Shakopee again.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

freezing rain from White Bear Lake Forest Lake. It hard to keep the windshield clear.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

EmJayDub;1686709 said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Are people getting softer this year or what? Seems like half the guys on here complain about resis calling about getting their driveway done below the trigger point because they want free service, worried about being stuck, etc.


I don't know but its crazy. I saw our county plow go by twice. last year you didn't see them for days and never on anything less than 4''


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1686729 said:


> freezing rain from White Bear Lake Forest Lake. It hard to keep the windshield clear.


Warm front must be coming in


----------



## Green Grass

There are people out plowing all over already.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1686735 said:


> There are people out plowing all over already.


The only ones I saw were the guys plowing at fleetfarm. I didn't even sew another private truck on the road on the way there or back.

But we also didn't get as much as you guys either.


----------



## SnowGuy73

They took the wintery mix out for Thursday, now its snow.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1686736 said:


> The only ones I saw were the guys plowing at fleetfarm. I didn't even sew another private truck on the road on the way there or back.
> 
> But we also didn't get as much as you guys either.


I ran down to Waconia Farm supply and then to Mound and I saw 5 different lots being plowed.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1686739 said:


> I ran down to Waconia Farm supply and then to Mound and I saw 5 different lots being plowed.


Must be a bunch of antsy people out there.

Or they have customers like mwrmans haha.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

There are a TON of plows headed to the cities.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Snowing good here again.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1686374 said:


> You'll nail it unit.
> 
> Question is, do I quick get to some sidewalks in Isanti so the city doesn't do them (Isanti city is snow nazi) or wait for the blob. I could see the city busting ass to get the sidewalks done so they could bill my customer.


don't you get 24 hours after a snowfall? that is what it is down here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;1686747 said:


> don't you get 24 hours after a snowfall? that is what it is down here.


You would think you would.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1686747 said:


> don't you get 24 hours after a snowfall? that is what it is down here.


I get 48. But this was from Sat's snow, and I didn't want the city to see the snow coming and quick plow these.

Common sense would have said to wait, but I've done that before, then the bank received a bill from the city.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Were back to a large storm system for Thursday... Jesus!


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1686693 said:


> Don't forget there's a new regime over there. Does everything you have need to be plowed right away? The only thing we have to do is our apartments. Everything else will be done tonight whether it snows more or not. We rarely touch anything during the day that we consider our "night route" unless its a bigger storm. Maybe that's unusual but its the way we've always operated. We get a few calls sometimes asking to come earlier but generally very minimal complaints if any. So far today nobody has called.
> 
> From nws aviation update @11:35:
> KMSP...FIRST SNOW BURST EXITING INTO WISCONSIN LATE THIS MORNING.
> NEXT SYSTEM AFFECTING THE FIELD 05Z-10Z (11p.m-4a.m) PERIOD. WILL MENTION 2SM
> -SHSN WITH THIS AT THIS TIME. LATER FORECASTS CAN REFINE. ANOTHER
> 1-2 INCHES EXPECTED WITH THIS SYSTEM AS IT MOVES THROUGH.


same here for me. I got 1 bank that I do and we go when there is a inch on the ground, other than them,, the rest wait till tonight so we don't half to deal with the tater tots.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1686763 said:


> Were back to a large storm system for Thursday... Jesus!


Where you hear that? Everyone I've seen still says a smaller event.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1686696 said:


> Heck we have an inch down here. We weren't suppose to get much if any down here. I'm waiting to go out til whatever we get tonight is done. I'm sure they would complain if we went now and got a half inch over night


we got about 1.5" here and still snowing, hoping for about 3 so there is no questions but I will take what I can getThumbs Up


----------



## Ranger620

Im out plowing all my per time places. Monthlys can wait. Why would you not go out make some easy money and more easy money again tonight.


----------



## qualitycut

I'm out in Minneapolis plowing for a buddy easy money.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1686771 said:


> Where you hear that? Everyone I've seen still says a smaller event.


Weather radio is talking about it again now. They were on like Friday and Saturday then when everyone else was down playing it I didn't hear anything on weather radio now they are talking about it again.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ranger620;1686778 said:


> Im out plowing all my per time places. Monthlys can wait. Why would you not go out make some easy money and more easy money again tonight.


Most of my 1" accounts are monthly and completely full of cars and idiot drivers right now.

Not worth the trouble!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Weather channel now has snow through 06:00 tomorrow now.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1686798 said:


> Most of my 1" accounts are monthly and completely full of cars and idiot drivers right now.
> 
> Not worth the trouble!


Me too that's why I'm not doing mine


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu has me at .10" tonight.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1686744 said:


> There are a TON of plows headed to the cities.


That'd only be like 3 or 4 depending on the brand and size....


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1686806 said:


> Me too that's why I'm not doing mine


Stress always seems lower when you're pushing for cash for somone else! :-$


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1686809 said:


> That'd only be like 3 or 4 depending on the brand and size....


Lol, that's only like two blizzards!


----------



## Ranger620

That i understand. I got retail full of cars too kust hitting what i can


----------



## OC&D

I'm not dropping the blade anywhere until later tonight/tomorrow morning. Screw it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1686815 said:


> I'm not dropping the blade anywhere until later tonight/tomorrow morning. Screw it.


Same. I'm really hoping it'll be done by midnight or 01:00.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1686773 said:


> we got about 1.5" here and still snowing, hoping for about 3 so there is no questions but I will take what I can getThumbs Up


I measured several sites with 7/8 to an inch and you wouldn't believe how many are out plowing lots and many many residential homes. I plowed one with an inch and a quarter and its because I didn't do them since last week. I'm doing them all and if they complain out they go. Complained the last snow that was under 2" that they didn't get done. These dang damn little inch snow falls or boarder line snows will make me go to st peter. Can't we just get 3" every couple days? OK rant over


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dahl just said dusting at best if it happens at all tonight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1686831 said:


> I measured several sites with 7/8 to an inch and you wouldn't believe how many are out plowing lots and many many residential homes. I plowed one with an inch and a quarter and its because I didn't do them since last week. I'm doing them all and if they complain out they go. Complained the last snow that was under 2" that they didn't get done. These dang damn little inch snow falls or boarder line snows will make me go to st peter. Can't we just get 3" every couple days? OK rant over


3" once a week I could handle.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1686836 said:


> Dahl just said dusting at best if it happens at all tonight.


To trust him or not ?

Either way I'm waiting until after about 8 or so tonight if that's the case.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I am waiting until 5 to make the call.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Wind has really picked up here. 

Up to 14 degrees too!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

My totals went from nothing to less than a half inch tonight per nws


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1686839 said:


> I am waiting until 5 to make the call.


I figure by 8 tonight lighter traffic and hopefully done by then.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1686843 said:


> I figure by 8 tonight lighter traffic and hopefully done by then.


I am waiting for the 4 o'clock total changes by the National Weather Service evening guy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1686845 said:


> I am waiting for the 4 o'clock total changes by the National Weather Service evening guy.


Haha, aint that the truth!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1686845 said:


> I am waiting for the 4 o'clock total changes by the National Weather Service evening guy.


Although they can still change it every hour or two like this morning though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

by the way, stacey has gone to the less than a half an inch up to 1 to 2 inches for tonight now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1686848 said:


> by the way, stacey has gone to the less than a half an inch up to 1 to 2 inches for tonight now.


See, what did I just say above!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Weather radio is saying tonight 100% chance of snow up to 1" accumulating snow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm down to less than half inch again, for tonight.


----------



## mnlefty

I feel for you guys so far this year with nothing but borderline snows... I'm sure I would have been driving myself nuts over them and then end up doing my 1" seasonals several times, erring on the side of caution/over-service. 

As it stands I'm spending hours thinking about a machine that could do my drive and several in the neighborhood... just for fun money. An F932 like Camden's or a Deere 400 series or X-series with a blower would be ideal. do 10-20 in the neighborhood that can be done in a couple hours, then I wouldn't have to be waiting to head out right as the last flake falls. Don't think the Ms. will go for it though.


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnlefty;1686856 said:


> I feel for you guys so far this year with nothing but borderline snows... I'm sure I would have been driving myself nuts over them and then end up doing my 1" seasonals several times, erring on the side of caution/over-service.
> 
> As it stands I'm spending hours thinking about a machine that could do my drive and several in the neighborhood... just for fun money. An F932 like Camden's or a Deere 400 series or X-series with a blower would be ideal. do 10-20 in the neighborhood that can be done in a couple hours, then I wouldn't have to be waiting to head out right as the last flake falls. Don't think the Ms. will go for it though.


You been doing much plowing this winter, you're with a city now right?


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1686837 said:


> 3" once a week I could handle.


It's too bad you're not my wife......


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1686871 said:


> It's too bad you're not my wife......


Hey ooooo!


----------



## mnlefty

SnowGuy73;1686862 said:


> You been doing much plowing this winter, you're with a city now right?


I was only seasonal with the street department in EP. Seasonal by city contract are only allowed 120 working days per calendar year Apr 1-Mar 30... I used my days up by MEA weekend, so no plowing for this guy, which is ok.

Since then I've been working for an irrigation company that also does farm/pivot irrigation so after a few weeks of blowouts in Oct/Nov we've been setting up/staging pivot systems.

Still trying to decide what the long term plan is going to be, just can't decide what I want to be when I grow up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

mnlefty;1686901 said:


> I was only seasonal with the street department in EP. Seasonal by city contract are only allowed 120 working days per calendar year Apr 1-Mar 30... I used my days up by MEA weekend, so no plowing for this guy, which is ok.
> 
> Since then I've been working for an irrigation company that also does farm/pivot irrigation so after a few weeks of blowouts in Oct/Nov we've been setting up/staging pivot systems.
> 
> Still trying to decide what the long term plan is going to be, just can't decide what I want to be when I grow up.


You want to be a skid operator for a guy based north of Forest Lake!


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnlefty;1686901 said:


> I was only seasonal with the street department in EP. Seasonal by city contract are only allowed 120 working days per calendar year Apr 1-Mar 30... I used my days up by MEA weekend, so no plowing for this guy, which is ok.
> 
> Since then I've been working for an irrigation company that also does farm/pivot irrigation so after a few weeks of blowouts in Oct/Nov we've been setting up/staging pivot systems.
> 
> Still trying to decide what the long term plan is going to be, just can't decide what I want to be when I grow up.


Nice!

Good to hear your doing well!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak posted to expect another 1-2" after 10:00 tonight.


----------



## mnlefty

LwnmwrMan22;1686906 said:


> You want to be a skid operator for a guy based north of Forest Lake!


Honestly, if you were closer I would probably help out some. I had numerous contacts ask me to move snow this winter but I just absolutely didn't want to commit to the 24/7 on call, doesn't matter what plans you had, winter. I wanted one season of not wondering if it was going to snow on Christmas or New Years, or the Super Bowl, or some random Fri night that the wife wanted to go out. As the season has gotten underway there are times where I actually do miss being out there a little bit, but some of that I'm sure is fueled by the fact that I don't HAVE to be out there. I think that's where my desire to find a cheap rig to do my drive and some neighbors is coming from...


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnlefty;1686929 said:


> Honestly, if you were closer I would probably help out some. I had numerous contacts ask me to move snow this winter but I just absolutely didn't want to commit to the 24/7 on call, doesn't matter what plans you had, winter. I wanted one season ouf not wondering if it was going to snow on Christmas or New Years, or the Super Bowl, or some random Fri night that the wife wanted to go out. As the season has gotten underway there are times where I actually do miss being out there a little bit, but some of that I'm sure is fueled by the fact that I don't HAVE to be out there. I think that's where my desire to find a cheap rig to do my drive and some neighbors is coming from...


That sounds wonderful, haha!


----------



## TKLAWN

NWS is at less than half in for me. I'm thinking of doing everything at 9 tonight. I want to clean everything up and keep them happy. What's everyone else thinking?


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1686970 said:


> NWS is at less than half in for me. I'm thinking of doing everything at 9 tonight. I want to clean everything up and keep them happy. What's everyone else thinking?


I'm thinking about the same. I'd like to hear what the locals have to say here. 11 is starting now.

Novak never answered me on what time he thinks it will be done....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

4 / 5 both said light dusting within the last hour.


----------



## SnowGuy73

It sure would be nice if it was done though. Get out there early tonight and be done before sunrise.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1686976 said:


> 4 / 5 both said light dusting within the last hour.


Did they? Nice, hope they are right.


----------



## SnowGuy73

11 just said another quick inch. Snowing from about midnight to around two or so...........ugh!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1686971 said:


> I'm thinking about the same. I'd like to hear what the locals have to say here. 11 is starting now.
> 
> Novak never answered me on what time he thinks it will be done....


Of course he didn't...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1686994 said:


> Of course he didn't...


Lol.

Just figured I'd throw that out there...


----------



## TKLAWN

Not sure what *** Evans is looking at on ch 11 his simulation shows practically nothing but he still said around an inch.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1687010 said:


> Not sure what *** Evans is looking at on ch 11 his simulation shows practically nothing but he still said around an inch.


Nice......


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1687010 said:


> Not sure what *** Evans is looking at on ch 11 his simulation shows practically nothing but he still said around an inch.


I'm not sure either...

I'm not one of these great "knowing what the next snow sytem will do tonight or early tomorrow morning minds" like some on here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

5 is starting now... See what they say.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Barlow on his teaser just said another half to an inch. F me!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1687029 said:


> Barlow on his teaser just said another half to an inch. F me!!!


Didn't dahl say a dusting? They're on the same station!


----------



## qualitycut

Now I remember why I hate plowing downtown. Stupid traffic


----------



## SSS Inc.

Models say 3/4 - 1.25" . Should be quick like today as already mentioned. I'm not going anywhere until I see it in Wisconsin. Planning on leaving at 2 a.m.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm starting in 30 minutes.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1687050 said:


> Models say 3/4 - 1.25" . Should be quick like today as already mentioned. I'm not going anywhere until I see it in Wisconsin. Planning on leaving at 2 a.m.


I'm thinking the same thing. Maybe setting the alarm for about 01:00


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1687052 said:


> I'm starting in 30 minutes.


You're nuts!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1687052 said:


> I'm starting in 30 minutes.


You are so getting an inch overnight. Better keep your phone handy tomorrow.:laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak replied back... 1-2" done by 05:00. Sh!tty!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1687058 said:


> You are so getting an inch overnight. Better keep your phone handy tomorrow.:laughing:


I think he likes the thill of getting his butt chewed!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1687057 said:


> You're nuts!


NWS has 1.2" from 6 pm to 6 am. There's nothing on the radar.

If I have to clean up an inch on some accounts in the morning, so be it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Every other storm there is snow on the radar somewhere.

Snow in SD is going south.

Everyone is plowing around here.


----------



## qualitycut

I heard Kare11 said its done?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1687074 said:


> I heard Kare11 said its done?


Not what they said at 4:00. I hope they're right.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1687077 said:


> Not what they said at 4:00. I hope they're right.


Buddy told me that who knows


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ian just said more snow but didn't give amounts.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

you guys that are watching the models, are the models coming in from somewhere or does it just appear over us?


----------



## mnlefty

SnowGuy73;1686971 said:


> Novak never answered me on what time he thinks it will be done....





cbservicesllc;1686994 said:


> Of course he didn't...


I see that he has now... but I guess I can understand why he doesn't. The old "why buy the cow when the milk is free". When you're trying to sell somebody your weather "service" it's tough to get them to pay if you give it for free. I do find it odd that he has no credentials listed anywhere, as previously discussed here.

If you guys ever see the Minnesota Forecaster blog/comments he's revered over there because he has done some video discussions with Bill, the moderator. The guy knows his stuff and in the video chats can explain in great depth, well over my head, why he favors one model solution over the others... but over time I don't know that he's any more "correct" than anybody else's blended model regurgitation/hunches.


----------



## BossPlow614

As of right now, what's going to hit us in the metro is west of Winnipeg right now and heading this way. We'll see what Kare 11 says for their wx forecast.
1" resis are done, Heading out to do commercials around 6 once they close.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1687081 said:


> you guys that are watching the models, are the models coming in from somewhere or does it just appear over us?


The nam and gfs on the meteogram corroborate SSS's amounts... ending around 3AM at msp airport... I haven't checked any other locations


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

lwnmwrman22;1687081 said:


> you guys that are watching the models, are the models coming in from somewhere or does it just appear over us?


update!!!! Nws. Under an inch. Made the right ******* call!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1687087 said:


> update!!!! Nws. Under an inch. Made the right ******* call!!!!


Mine has said that since about 1 this afternoon.


----------



## SnowGuy73

4 showed it coming around 10:00 and ending within an hour. He just said a coating or so.


----------



## qualitycut

Mine says 1-2 tonight wtf


----------



## qualitycut

And now around an inch they change every 30 min


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1687080 said:


> Ian just said more snow but didn't give amounts.


He still didn't give a total just said it would be a "slickery" commute.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1687100 said:


> He still didn't give a total just said it would be a "slickery" commute.


What a morris!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1687099 said:


> And now around an inch they change every 30 min


I'm at the same now too.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I think we all can expect around an inch. All I know is I want my jobs to look top notch in the morning. I can't get into half of my stuff until midnight so might as well sleep a couple hours. Plus I prefer to plow when nobody is out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1687110 said:


> I think we all can expect around an inch. All I know is I want my jobs to look top notch in the morning. I can get into half of my stuff until midnight so might as well sleep a couple hours. Plus I prefer to plow when nobody is out.


Same here. Even with salting most of my commercial properties I want them clean and clear before this sun and warm up on Tuesday and Wednesday.


----------



## skorum03

I don;t think we're going to get much if any tonight. That is my completely uneducated guess and opinion. I wouldn't mind if we got another 2inches somehow tonight but if not oh well. I got all my residentials done this after noon when it stopped snowing at like noon here in Hudson.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Sure would be nice if this clear sky stuck around...


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1687100 said:


> He still didn't give a total just said it would be a "slickery" commute.





LwnmwrMan22;1687081 said:


> you guys that are watching the models, are the models coming in from somewhere or does it just appear over us?


Ian said it's supposed to develop up by Fargo and head southeast.


----------



## ryde307

Channel 4 guy just said a weather watcher guy reported 3.5 inches in champlin today? Didn't realize anyone got more than an inch to inch and a half. Also said coating tonight and only a coating on Thursday.


----------



## BossPlow614

ryde307;1687176 said:


> Channel 4 guy just said a weather watcher guy reported 3.5 inches in champlin today? Didn't realize anyone got more than an inch to inch and a half. Also said coating tonight and only a coating on Thursday.


Lol, a windrow might have been 3.5" in Champlin. We had about 1.25" or so.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1686457 said:


> How much are they saying for tonight?


not sure about the rest of y'all but....
when the NWS indicates a PV anomally is going to move through, it usually means significant band of snow if it's cold enough in the mid atmosphere.

And yes they have one poised for my area tonight.

If anyone checked yesterday like I did, there was a 1% chance of thundersnow during today's event. 
Pretty sure we were on the brink of that today, extreme low vis, some freezing rain at one point and nearly an inch per hour of snowfall in zome areas today.

Could also have another chance tonight as it warms up and then cools back just a bit. 
Where that line is , is where the anomally should occure....
, they have that forcasted for the North East CWA
yet we're only forcasted for a little under an inch, we shall see


----------



## ryde307

Dave Dahl just said coating to half to an inch from 11pm to 1am


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snow is by Grand Forks, moving this way.


----------



## qualitycut

A lot of people headed out around my area


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1687138 said:


> Sure would be nice if this clear sky stuck around...


Ya it would!

Its really nice out right now.


----------



## unit28

did I mention my Christmas bonus came in today?


----------



## OC&D

unit28;1687224 said:


> did I mention my Christmas bonus came in today?


Any exciting plans for it? Maybe a trip somewhere warmer?


----------



## OC&D

Per NWS for my zip code:

"Snow before 4am, then a chance of snow between 4am and 5am, then a slight chance of snow after 5am. Temperature rising to around 28 by 2am. Blustery, with a southwest wind 5 to 10 mph becoming west northwest 15 to 20 mph after midnight. Winds could gust as high as 30 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. Total nighttime snow accumulation of around an inch possible."

That later morning chance is what bugs me along with gusts of 30 MPH. That'll be just ducky.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1687224 said:


> did I mention my Christmas bonus came in today?


A swimming pool?


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1687231 said:


> Per NWS for my zip code:
> 
> "Snow before 4am, then a chance of snow between 4am and 5am, then a slight chance of snow after 5am. Temperature rising to around 28 by 2am. Blustery, with a southwest wind 5 to 10 mph becoming west northwest 15 to 20 mph after midnight. Winds could gust as high as 30 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. Total nighttime snow accumulation of around an inch possible."
> 
> That later morning chance is what bugs me along with gusts of 30 MPH. That'll be just ducky.....


Hot refresh in an hour, it will have changed!

I have the exact same thing right now.


----------



## unit28

1/2 went to taxes
I could afford 2 used tires 
that'd be about it


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1687231 said:


> That later morning chance is what bugs me along with gusts of 30 MPH. That'll be just ducky.....


It'll be outta here by 2 a.m. I personally guarantee it. Well maybe 3.


SnowGuy73;1687232 said:


> A swimming pool?


That was my first thought. Or jelly of the month club.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1687248 said:


> It'll be outta here by 2 a.m. I personally guarantee it. Well maybe 3.


Or "around 4AM"


----------



## qualitycut

I just want to go now and be in bed by 2.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Sweet... back to less than in inch... another hour and I'll be back to "around"


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1687275 said:


> Sweet... back to less than in inch... another hour and I'll be back to "around"


I'm back up to 1-2 LOL


----------



## Green Grass

Anyone know how much snow fell towards minnetonka and plymouth.


----------



## ryde307

Minnetonka had right around an inch


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1687301 said:


> Anyone know how much snow fell towards minnetonka and plymouth.


Around 9" give or take.


----------



## IDST

Sitting at boyer Ford with truck on the lift.. Hopefully easy fix.


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;1687302 said:


> Minnetonka had right around an inch


Thanks Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1687301 said:


> Anyone know how much snow fell towards minnetonka and plymouth.


Brooklyn park and center were at 1-1.5


----------



## andersman02

qualitycut;1687291 said:


> I'm back up to 1-2 LOL


Bloomington is at less than an inch.

We're heading out at 1 or 2 to get everything done by early am.

I was at eagan chipotle about an hour ago and they had a truck and skid "clearing" the lanes. I say "clearing" as they were clearing nothing. Guy in the truck was whipping around back words like I imagine lwnmwerman does....


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1687248 said:


> It'll be outta here by 2 a.m. I personally guarantee it. Well maybe 3.
> 
> That was my first thought. Or jelly of the month club.


I was gonna say it if you didnt beat me to it.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1687248 said:


> It'll be outta here by 2 a.m. I personally guarantee it. Well maybe 3.


Do I get my money back if you're wrong, or will you just exchange it for some other bad advice?


----------



## qualitycut

andersman02;1687313 said:


> Bloomington is at less than an inch.
> 
> We're heading out at 1 or 2 to get everything done by early am.
> A
> I was at eagan chipotle about an hour ago and they had a truck and skid "clearing" the lanes. I say "clearing" as they were clearing nothing. Guy in the truck was whipping around back words like I imagine lwnmwerman does....


As in no snow or just goofing off? I haven't made it to eagen to check snow totals yet.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1687303 said:


> Around 9" give or take.


I wish especially on the give part then there would be no question on plowing or not.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1687318 said:


> Do I get my money back if you're wrong, or will you just exchange it for some other bad advice?


Hey now. Last night I mentioned about this stuff coming through potentially tonight. Now I'm giving you a time, what more do you want. I'm no Novak but I hold my own interpreting the models.Thumbs Up Until NWS goes from 100% to 0% I sticking with it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1687301 said:


> Anyone know how much snow fell towards minnetonka and plymouth.


Plymouth was about 1.25


----------



## SSS Inc.

New weather story. It doesn't help. I'm somewhere between ~1 and 1-2.


----------



## DDB

If I'm reading the 00Z NAM correctly, it looks like no snow for the metro overnight. Maybe the great weather minds on here can verify.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1687324 said:


> Hey now. Last night I mentioned about this stuff coming through potentially tonight. Now I'm giving you a time, what more do you want. I'm no Novak but I hold my own interpreting the models.Thumbs Up Until NWS goes from 100% to 0% I sticking with it.


Haha! I'm just poking the monkey!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1687334 said:


> New weather story. It doesn't help. I'm somewhere between ~1 and 1-2.


WTF... how is that supposed to help at all...


----------



## OC&D

Well for what it's worth, I'm not going to get too worked up about all of this uncertainty. I think I'll just set my alarm for 3 and get started with my route.


----------



## SSS Inc.

DDB;1687336 said:


> If I'm reading the 00Z NAM correctly, it looks like no snow for the metro overnight. Maybe the great weather minds on here can verify.


Where did you get that run. I haven't been updated yet on any of the sites I look at.


----------



## DDB

SSS Inc.;1687346 said:


> Where did you get that run. I haven't been updated yet on any of the sites I look at.


http://weather.cod.edu/forecast/

Then click on "6hr Precip Loop (NAM)" on the lower right side of the page. Then I usually click on "Select Sector View" and click "North Central" to zone in on Minnesota.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1687341 said:


> Well for what it's worth, I'm not going to get too worked up about all of this uncertainty. I think I'll just set my alarm for 3 and get started with my route.


I'm with ya. Might as well get a couple hours of sleep.


----------



## djagusch

I wonder if lwnmwrman22 would mind me putting a ezgo gps tracker in his truck for one storm. It does a bread crum style map of where you are every min. It would be interesting to see how much road he covers.


----------



## qualitycut

Looked like coming through at 12-1230?


----------



## SSS Inc.

DDB;1687351 said:


> http://weather.cod.edu/forecast/
> 
> Then click on "6hr Precip Loop (NAM)" on the lower right side of the page. Then I usually click on "Select Sector View" and click "North Central" to zone in on Minnesota.


You're right. I haven't checked that one yet. There's another that usually updates sooner so I just assumed. The only problem I see with the NAM on this run is that its not showing any precip thats already on radar. Including the area in Iowa and North Dakota. That's kind of strange.


----------



## DDB

SSS Inc.;1687357 said:


> You're right. I haven't checked that one yet. There's another that usually updates sooner so I just assumed. *The only problem I see with the NAM on this run is that its not showing any precip thats already on radar. * Including the area in Iowa and North Dakota. That's kind of strange.


I was thinking the same thing.

Which one do you usually use that updates sooner?


----------



## unit28

OC&D;1687318 said:


> Do I get my money back if you're wrong, or will you just exchange it for some other bad advice?


Heck 
Yesterday afternoon I said we were in for 36 hrs of snowfall....

Not to many would have said that as early as it was....
I need to check the Nws when it started last night.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1687357 said:


> You're right. I haven't checked that one yet. There's another that usually updates sooner so I just assumed. The only problem I see with the NAM on this run is that its not showing any precip thats already on radar. Including the area in Iowa and North Dakota. That's kind of strange.


It certainly is strange... I'm rallying the troops at 1... guess we'll see what we have at that time...


----------



## SSS Inc.

DDB;1687363 said:


> I was thinking the same thing.
> 
> Which one do you usually use that updates sooner?


Unit gave me this a few years back. Usually comes in first.

http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~fxg1/ewall.html


----------



## SnowGuy73

So any other updates on this?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1687375 said:


> So any other updates on this?


Get to work, we're a 3rd done.


----------



## DDB

SSS Inc.;1687369 said:


> Unit gave me this a few years back. Usually comes in first.
> 
> http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~fxg1/ewall.html


Thanks! Now I have anther weather page to look at!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1687380 said:


> Get to work, we're a 3rd done.


Until we get another inch or so at 12. Are you actually not plowing by yourself tonight?


----------



## unit28

Easy starting point....
Go check met gens


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1687383 said:


> Until we get another inch or so at 12. Are you actually not plowing by yourself tonight?


I keep having visions of Lwnmrw running all the equipment from the loader to a skid to his tractor and playing a pretty mean shovel in between. In reality he's no different than anyone on here trying to run a business. If your customers knew your dedication to getting things done I think they would stop calling. Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1687383 said:


> Until we get another inch or so at 12. Are you actually not plowing by yourself tonight?


Get this. I actually have 5 other trucks running tonight, with 1/2 way competent drivers.

4 shovelers have been running since 4.

Unless we get more than 1", I might be in bed by 5 am tomorrow.

Skid plow is working, but we found a leaky hose and fixed it. Last guy to run it ran it low on hydro fluid so I don't have any on hand. Skid is down for the night, as well as the tractor.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1687387 said:


> Easy starting point....
> Go check met gens


If you're referring to the 01z RAP I don't care. I'm not leaving until 2 a.m.xysport


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1687391 said:


> I keep having visions of Lwnmrw running all the equipment from the loader to a skid to his tractor and playing a pretty mean shovel in between. In reality he's no different than anyone on here trying to run a business. *If your customers knew your dedication to getting things done I think they would stop calling.* Thumbs Up


Bingo... Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1687387 said:


> Easy starting point....
> Go check met gens


met gens? You referring to the meteogram gen?


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1687399 said:


> met gens? You referring to the meteogram gen?


Yes, Units like the easter bunny. You know he left something but you have to figure out where the hell you're supposed to look on your own.


----------



## qualitycut

Well trying to nap is not working, I really hope they say no snow on the 9 news


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;1687399 said:


> met gens? You referring to the meteogram gen?


Well I might add since there's more than one.

Iowa U

I START THERE OFTEN


----------



## SSS Inc.

This late in the game I switch to the radar and quit looking at models. Now I'm wondering if all that stuff developing is headed right toward Lwnmwrman.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1687400 said:


> Yes, Units like the easter bunny. You know he left something but you have to figure out where the hell you're supposed to look on your own.


Hahaha... that's for darn sure... Thanks Unit! If I ever get to know half the stuff you've forgotten I'll consider myself lucky!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

sss inc.;1687400 said:


> yes, units like the easter bunny. You know he left something but you have to figure out where the hell you're supposed to look on your own.


lololol!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1687406 said:


> This late in the game I switch to the radar and quit looking at models. Now I'm wondering if all that stuff developing is headed right toward Lwnmwrman.


I didn't say it....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1687406 said:


> This late in the game I switch to the radar and quit looking at models. Now I'm wondering if all that stuff developing is headed right toward Lwnmwrman.


It is. It. Is.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1687395 said:


> If you're referring to the 01z RAP I don't care. I'm not leaving until 2 a.m.xysport


Ya, that might be a good plan. Not what I wanted but safer that way.


----------



## qualitycut

Looks like its going to skirt north of downtown


----------



## SSS Inc.

I think I've noticed this for years but is NWS radar squished North to South? The state always looks shorter which makes it harder to figure where things are headed.


----------



## Green Grass

they show crap in South Dakota developing going to hit us at some point?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1687423 said:


> I think I've noticed this for years but is NWS radar squished North to South? The state always looks shorter which makes it harder to figure where things are headed.


Yes looks like a picture taken from a low angle.


----------



## ryde307

We are starting between midnight and 1. What snow comes once we start will be easy to clean or salt off.


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone else think its going to pass to the north of the cities?


----------



## SSS Inc.

I'm on a different radar now and it looks like its headed right at the metro.  Now I've got Dry Erase marker lines all over my laptop. Just kidding, I don't care that much.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1687433 said:


> Anyone else think its going to pass to the north of the cities?


Its still developing so I would wait a little.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1687433 said:


> Anyone else think its going to pass to the north of the cities?


I'm hoping it does.


----------



## OC&D

I'm watching slingshot videos on the YouTubes thinking about going to catch a little shuteye....and then I don't, so here I am again........


----------



## unit28

In about 3 hrs...
We wull see 3/4 an hr falling up here


----------



## djagusch

unit28;1687448 said:


> In about 3 hrs...
> We wull see 3/4 an hr falling up here


For how long will it fall?


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1687406 said:


> This late in the game I switch to the radar and quit looking at models. Now I'm wondering if all that stuff developing is headed right toward Lwnmwrman.


It looks like it's going to hit me first.

What a month this has been.


----------



## Green Grass

All SSS buddy Ian said is a slow commute didn't give any totals.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1687455 said:


> It looks like it's going to hit me first.
> 
> What a month this has been.


We'll be awaiting your report so we can brace for impact...


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1687448 said:


> In about 3 hrs...
> We wull see 3/4 an hr falling up here


What about down here?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1687457 said:


> All SSS buddy Ian said is a slow commute didn't give any totals.


That's the same thing he did at 5 o'clock.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1687457 said:


> All SSS buddy Ian said is a slow commute didn't give any totals.


That's his teaser so you will wait for his 930 forecast.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Barlow says after midnight, 1/2" to an inch.


----------



## qualitycut

The more I look at the radar the more its shrinking and staying north. Where was those totals for? Just a general for metro?


----------



## Green Grass

Well I think I will get up at 2:30 and run through all accounts because we have to be close to the 2" if we get more.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1687470 said:


> The more I look at the radar the more its shrinking and staying north. Where was those totals for? Just a general for metro?


Just in general.

I agree, I saw the same thing on the radar Barlow was showing.


----------



## cbservicesllc

I'm still suspicious myself... I don't trust anything until morning...


----------



## Green Grass

How does it work that I bought a king size bed and there is no room for me? I am in my son's single bed while the wife and both kids have the king.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1687482 said:


> How does it work that I bought a king size bed and there is no room for me? I am in my son's single bed while the wife and both kids have the king.


Ya, that'll happen.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ian is on....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Heaviest heading right towards lwnmwrman.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1687487 said:


> Ya, that'll happen.


Yep... seems more often these days


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1687488 said:


> Ian is on....


And he just confirmed my thoughts but said 1-2in north.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1687490 said:


> Heaviest heading right towards lwnmwrman.


Something about the surface flow coming from the Southwest... I'm just checking the specs on the rotary girder...


----------



## cbservicesllc

And now he says inch or two Thursday... another borderline?


----------



## SSS Inc.

And Ians told us nothing..... Again.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I like the looks of that drier warm air sheering the snow and keeping it north of us.


----------



## Camden

I don't how I'm only at 1" yet with that blob heading straight down highway 10. I just upped tomorrow's start time because I'm worried that we're going to get way more than what they're saying.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Time for bed I think. 

01:30 is only a couple hours away.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I have this feeling we will all be surprised by about 2a.m. when we see that the storm filled in and widened. Maybe I'm wrong but I'm out until 2.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks to me that blob is going to line up directly over me, SE to NW and drop 3".


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1687507 said:


> I have this feeling we will all be surprised by about 2a.m. when we see that the storm filled in and widened. Maybe I'm wrong but I'm out until 2.


I'm with ya. A little shut-eye and I'm betting I'll wake up to some work. We'll see.

Goodnight.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1687487 said:


> Ya, that'll happen.


I think it is time the kid gets satellite and a 70" TV in his room.


----------



## BossPlow614

Holy crap, I don't check my email on my phone for an hour and a half and y'all rack up 3.5 pages


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1687507 said:


> I have this feeling we will all be surprised by about 2a.m. when we see that the storm filled in and widened. Maybe I'm wrong but I'm out until 2.


 I am reading here first so fill me in on what it does.


----------



## OC&D

EmJayDub;1687516 said:


> Holy crap, I don't check my email on my phone for an hour and a half and y'all rack up 3.5 pages


Go to sleep for another few hours and that'll be up to 7 pages I bet.

Seeya.


----------



## qualitycut

And the blob keeps getting smaller


----------



## Drakeslayer

Don't forget to load your brooms in the truck


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1687544 said:


> Don't forget to load your brooms in the truck


The snowplow shovel is the best for these snows.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Echo 770 Blowers


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1687545 said:


> The snowplow shovel is the best for these snows.


Nothing better than the exhibition those girls put on at the X. Most of the time it is better than the game.


----------



## tacovic

qualitycut;1687545 said:


> The snowplow shovel is the best for these snows.


The best shovel for mostly all snows!


----------



## skorum03

I don;t see anything on the radar thats going to hit my area. I'm so glad I plowed everything this afternoon.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Everyone knows All Malmborg is back on 'cco, correct?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1687571 said:


> Everyone knows All Malmborg is back on 'cco, correct?


Looks like you were right


----------



## qualitycut

I knew I should have gone.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1687553 said:


> Nothing better than the exhibition those girls put on at the X. Most of the time it is better than the game.


Yea we had 2nd row corner seats a few games ago. Gotta love yoga pants!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Very clear out, nice and bright with the moon! Its blowing up over in WI like they thought


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Cloud deck just moved through **** Rapids. Clear as a bell out.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1687602 said:


> Cloud deck just moved through **** Rapids. Clear as a bell out.


Same here, could have been darn.near in bed if I didn't listen to Sss. 

Edit: doing everything even though only an inch on some. Starting them all fresh so I don't have to jump all over


----------



## SnowGuy73

I should've gone out!


----------



## SSS Inc.

How the hell was I suppose to know it was going to blow up just was of us. I said it would done by 2.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1687608 said:


> I should've gone out!


I called it but I put my faith I'm Sss. O well got a 30 min nap in.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Suckers!! Shoulda listened to me!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1687614 said:


> Suckers!! Shoulda listened to me!!!


Yeah yeah yeah


----------



## SSS Inc.

Its snowing good here all of a sudden.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Now its sleeting and snowing


----------



## BossPlow614

Windy as can be up in the NW metro but warm, 32 degrees. Judging by radar, I think it may be safe to say the chance of addn'l accumulation has diminished..?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Now it stopped


----------



## OC&D

And I arise from my slumber to find.....it's partly cloudy and hasn't snowed a flake?!?!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1687620 said:


> And I arise from my slumber to find.....it's partly cloudy and hasn't snowed a flake?!?!


18. I counted them. Wanted to count sheep, but gotta finish this list.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1687621 said:


> 18. I counted them. Wanted to count sheep, but gotta finish this list.


I'd imagine your list is a little shorter than mine at this point.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Am I the only one getting shorts bursts of heavy snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1687623 said:


> Am I the only one getting shorts bursts of heavy snow.


Yep........


----------



## djagusch

Forest lake big wet flakes. Decent burst.


----------



## qualitycut

Little bursts but nothing that probably won't melt tomorrow


----------



## BossPlow614

Nws has a forecast of 1-2" for Thursday night mainly before midnight for Champlin. I'm sure it'll change many times but at least we'll have a day or so to recover before this next event!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1687614 said:


> Suckers!! Shoulda listened to me!!!


Ya.... And with all the f-ing around you do we will all still be done before you. You needed a head start for once!


----------



## SnowGuy73

EmJayDub;1687636 said:


> Nws has a forecast of 1-2" for Thursday night mainly before midnight for Champlin. I'm sure it'll change many times but at least we'll have a day or so to recover before this next event!


That will be down to "around an inch" here within the hour


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1687637 said:


> Ya.... And with all the f-ing around you do we will all still be done before you. You needed a head start for once!


Where is the LOVE?!?!?


----------



## OC&D

It's actually quite a beautiful night out here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1687640 said:


> It's actually quite a beautiful night out here.


I was just saying that to djagusch on the phone. Can almost drive around with the window down and the shirt off.


----------



## qualitycut

Lwnmrr must almost be all done he's in a good mood tonight.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1687641 said:


> I was just saying that to djagusch on the phone. Can almost drive around with the window down and the shirt off.


Please keep your clothes on.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1687639 said:


> Where is the LOVE?!?!?


I'm sorry....

You wanna cuddle?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1687642 said:


> Lwnmrr must almost be all done he's in a good mood tonight.


Ya, just wait. His banks will be calling shortly!

Haha.


----------



## TKLAWN

I got lucky! Went out at 9 and just got home. Looks like lwnmwrman and I won the game of snow roulette.:salute:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1687648 said:


> Ya, just wait. His banks will be calling shortly!
> 
> Haha.


I'm at the last bank.

Shovelers are home. 1 truck home, 2 more shortly, I'll be doing foreclosure work shortly, last truck finishing up last town home about 8.

I will be getting calls from the bank about 2 pm when the hard pack is all broken up.


----------



## qualitycut

I got lucky also started at 12 and about 6-7 of my monthlys were done so finished way early. Pretty sure about .5 inch melted since this morning.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Started at midnight... stickin a fork in it and callin it done...


----------



## unit28

HECK...didn't see 34* coming last night.
But the heavy snow bands were there.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1687649 said:


> I got lucky! Went out at 9 and just got home. Looks like lwnmwrman and I won the game of snow roulette.:salute:


It'll bite you next time.

I'm done too, started at 01:00. Alot of the lots that were salted before were in good shape. I got away with salt only on a couple of those. I only did my 1" and less accounts.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1687653 said:


> I got lucky also started at 12 and about 6-7 of my monthlys were done so finished way early. Pretty sure about .5 inch melted since this morning.


Ya I'm prety sure on one I was only pushing about 1/4"!


----------



## SnowGuy73

The sun today and sunny and 35 degrees tomorrow everyone should be back to black parking lots


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Spoke too soon. Remote just crapped out on the last town home truck.

Just added 2 accounts to my list.

Maybe home by noon now?


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1687668 said:


> Spoke too soon. Remote just crapped out on the last town home truck.
> 
> Just added 2 accounts to my list.
> 
> Maybe home by noon now?


Didn't you start at like 4 yesterday afternoon?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1687677 said:


> Didn't you start at like 4 yesterday afternoon?


We got going at 8 last night.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1687678 said:


> We got going at 8 last night.


That's still a long night for 2" of snow. I'm beat and I only worked for 4 hours.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1687679 said:


> That's still a long night for 2" of snow. I'm beat and I only worked for 4 hours.


That is why I max my route out at 6 hours for everything.


----------



## 09Daxman

That was some easy plowing. Windows down, heat on low, and in a sweatshirt. Stuff is cleaning up real nice. It will be nice to get these warmer days so some of that hard pack will break up. I really am thinking about getting a skid. How small is to small for plowing? Stick to a 773 and bigger? Or could I get by with a 753 or 763? Or what about a S150 or S160?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1687680 said:


> That is why I max my route out at 6 hours for everything.


Same I'm about 6.5 hours for a 2-4" snowfall.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1687679 said:


> That's still a long night for 2" of snow. I'm beat and I only worked for 4 hours.


6 schools, 5 industrial properties, 2 gas stations, 4 restaurants, 12 stand alone retail locations, 7 banks, 5 small-mid sized townhomes, 4 apartment buildings, handful of residential.

5 trucks. Skid and tractor were parked, 14' pusher on one lot at a school, no other subs tonight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doesn't help I was at the south end of Maplewood, gotta go back to Hugo to finish the town home the other truck broke at, then go back down to St. Paul.

And of course I'd sent everyone else home.


----------



## SnowGuy73

09Daxman;1687681 said:


> That was some easy plowing. Windows down, heat on low, and in a sweatshirt. Stuff is cleaning up real nice. It will be nice to get these warmer days so some of that hard pack will break up. I really am thinking about getting a skid. How small is to small for plowing? Stick to a 773 and bigger? Or could I get by with a 753 or 763? Or what about a S150 or S160?


773, s185, s205 (I don't know the new numbers) are perfect In my opinion. With the two speed and vertical lift, you're golden!


----------



## djagusch

Well the guys have 2 larger retail lots to finish but will be done by 9am and the stores open at 10.

The ss and 2 shovelers get the pleasure of roof raking a 55 unit hoa starting about now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1687687 said:


> 6 schools, 5 industrial properties, 2 gas stations, 4 restaurants, 12 stand alone retail locations, 7 banks, 5 small-mid sized townhomes, 4 apartment buildings, handful of residential.
> 
> 5 trucks. Skid and tractor were parked, 14' pusher on one lot at a school, no other subs tonight.


I like my route more and more with every post! Haha.


----------



## djagusch

09Daxman;1687681 said:


> That was some easy plowing. Windows down, heat on low, and in a sweatshirt. Stuff is cleaning up real nice. It will be nice to get these warmer days so some of that hard pack will break up. I really am thinking about getting a skid. How small is to small for plowing? Stick to a 773 and bigger? Or could I get by with a 753 or 763? Or what about a S150 or S160?


In general the smallest framed ss with 2spd is what you want for tight work. S185 and s205 are the same frame size just differnt hp and ratings. S150 and s160 are very hard to find in 2spd because very few were made with the option.


----------



## Camden

All I have left to do is sprinkle a little salt and then I'm off to bed.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1687708 said:


> I like my route more and more with every post! Haha.


Me too. Only took about five hours. Just got back from a little salting. Had to run out to shakopee by you to get the truck then back to mpls then back to shakopee to get my personal truck only to come back to mpls. Then I'll probably get another call or two for salt so it will be back to shakopee.

Lwnmrw. Now I know why you started at eight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1687720 said:


> Me too. Only took about five hours. Just got back from a little salting. Had to run out to shakopee by you to get the truck then back to mpls then back to shakopee to get my personal truck only to come back to mpls. Then I'll probably get another call or two for salt so it will be back to shakopee.
> 
> Lwnmrw. Now I know why you started at eight.


Sounds like an eventful morning so far...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I'm at less than one inch for Thursday night and mention of snow during the day


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1687730 said:


> I'm at less than one inch for Thursday night and mention of snow during the day


Lol...... Just like I said earlier. I'm at around one inch!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1687732 said:


> Lol...... Just like I said earlier. I'm at around one inch!


Its funny how they change it all the time, except with this last snow or stayed pretty close to the same besides yesterday morning


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Let's play a game. I'm "along and north of I-94", so what does that mean my accumulation totals are for Thursday?


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;1687730 said:


> I'm at less than one inch for Thursday night and mention of snow during the day


Just another two inch storm would be nice


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;1687741 said:


> Just another two inch storm would be nice


Can you really call that a Strom? When I sneeze out side it makes more moisture than a 2" snow fall


----------



## OC&D

All my night stuff is finished. I'm making a pit stop at home and I'm going to head out to do all the apartments in a bit. I haven't done them since the first snowfall, so I'd say they're due. There should only be 1" triggers or 0 tolerance, nothing more IMO. This 2" trigger crap is stupid and just ends up making a mess of everything.


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;1687745 said:


> Can you really call that a Strom? When I sneeze out side it makes more moisture than a 2" snow fall


Well yeah good point. But, sneezing more moisture or not I make money when we get two inches so I don't care how much moisture comes out when I sneeze because I don't get paid for sneezing.


----------



## OC&D

Hey look, 7 more posts and I hit 1000. Pretty pathetic compared to some guys around here. (Or maybe I just don't have as much time on my hands)


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1687739 said:


> Let's play a game. I'm "along and north of I-94", so what does that mean my accumulation totals are for Thursday?


I think this one will be long and eligible 94.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

another issue is that I had worked my way south of the traffic already. Now I had to go up to North Hugo. Now I'm stuck in traffic trying to get back down to St. Paul again.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1687755 said:


> I think this one will be long and eligible 94.


no no no, all of the forecast have been 1 to 2 inches possible especially along and north of Highway 94.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1687759 said:


> no no no, all of the forecast have been 1 to 2 inches possible especially along and north of Highway 94.


True. I meant south of, not eligible!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Now I'm at less than one inch for Thursday high


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1687724 said:


> Sounds like an eventful morning so far...


I just wanted to feel like lwnmrwman for a day.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

sss inc.;1687784 said:


> i just wanted to feel like lwnmrwman for a day.


Whatevs....

Of course there are multiple spin outs at Maryland/35e


----------



## qualitycut

So a lot we do had some construction trailers and other stuff in the lot making only possible to push snow to the one spot where the semi would need to hook up, now he's saying snow may need to be moved from there. Charge them or not? They also said the trailers would be gone by the first snow. I'm thinking charge.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1687784 said:


> I just wanted to feel like lwnmrwman for a day.


You have more work to do than that...you'll need at least one bank employee to call and *****, have 2 or 3 sites that have sidewalks half shoveled, back your truck into another vehicle and get the hitch stuck in the front end....and maybe get stuck.

Oh yeah, do this over the course of a week or so and you just _might_ begin to feel what it's like to be him. 

I think I'd rather have no luck at all than his luck.


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1687795 said:


> So a lot we do had some construction trailers and other stuff in the lot making only possible to push snow to the one spot where the semi would need to hook up, now he's saying snow may need to be moved from there. Charge them or not? They also said the trailers would be gone by the first snow. I'm thinking charge.


I'd charge them for sure.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1687784 said:


> I just wanted to feel like lwnmrwman for a day.


I figured as much!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1687787 said:


> Whatevs....
> 
> Of course there are multiple spin outs at Maryland/35e


You should have started at noon yesterday. You'd be done right now!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1687795 said:


> So a lot we do had some construction trailers and other stuff in the lot making only possible to push snow to the one spot where the semi would need to hook up, now he's saying snow may need to be moved from there. Charge them or not? They also said the trailers would be gone by the first snow. I'm thinking charge.


Charge......


----------



## SSS Inc.

Why the heck is there a Winter Weather advisory today?


----------



## DDB

SSS Inc.;1687855 said:


> Why the heck is there a Winter Weather advisory today?


I think it's for blowing snow. Seems kinda silly to me


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Cause'n it windy.


----------



## TKLAWN

djagusch;1687711 said:


> In general the smallest framed ss with 2spd is what you want for tight work. S185 and s205 are the same frame size just differnt hp and ratings. S150 and s160 are very hard to find in 2spd because very few were made with the option.


Good luck finding a descent used one around. I have been looking for the last four months. Everything is either junk with 3,000 hard hours or the want $26,000 for a 08' 185 2 speed. I have a hard time paying that


----------



## SSS Inc.

DDB;1687859 said:


> I think it's for blowing snow. Seems kinda silly to me





LwnmwrMan22;1687868 said:


> Cause'n it windy.


Thanks, I couldn't get the reason pulled up on my phone. I was thinking I missed something.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Whadya know. 11 am and only 1 email so far for a mailbox not shoveled at a town home.


----------



## djagusch

TKLAWN;1687870 said:


> Good luck finding a descent used one around. I have been looking for the last four months. Everything is either junk with 3,000 hard hours or the want $26,000 for a 08' 185 2 speed. I have a hard time paying that


Tristate in hudson had some 2011/2012 s185 2spd, highflow, ac 400 and 800 hrs for the 27k range in nov.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1687889 said:


> Whadya know. 11 am and only 1 email so far for a mailbox not shoveled at a town home.


Your turning a new leaf. Congrats!!!


----------



## 09Daxman

TKLAWN;1687870 said:


> Good luck finding a descent used one around. I have been looking for the last four months. Everything is either junk with 3,000 hard hours or the want $26,000 for a 08' 185 2 speed. I have a hard time paying that


I agree with you there. I have been looking for quite some time now and see nothing but you discribed. Tristate bobcat in Hudson had a nice 01 or 02 773 with 1400 hours on it, looked really clean but they wanted 15k or so. Had heat and cab I don't know about the 2 speeds though.

Everyone of you guys are talking about 2speed skids, is that pretty much a must have when plowing? Could you get away with just getting a big wheel kit with snow tires?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1687900 said:


> Your turning a new leaf. Congrats!!!


Nope, spoke too soon.

Just got a text and my new guy last night missed a local liquor store. My list continues to grow for today


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1687927 said:


> Nope, spoke too soon.
> 
> Just got a text and my new guy last night missed a local liquor store. My list continues to grow for today


Damn dude.... Spread to thin!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Flurries in Shakopee, everything melting nicely!


----------



## TKLAWN

09Daxman;1687923 said:


> I agree with you there. I have been looking for quite some time now and see nothing but you discribed. Tristate bobcat in Hudson had a nice 01 or 02 773 with 1400 hours on it, looked really clean but they wanted 15k or so. Had heat and cab I don't know about the 2 speeds though.
> 
> Everyone of you guys are talking about 2speed skids, is that pretty much a must have when plowing? Could you get away with just getting a big wheel kit with snow tires?


Well, It depends on what you plow and how close they are. Personally I wouldn't buy one without two speed. Our 185 has 2 speed and big wheel snow tires, combo is unbeatable.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1687927 said:


> Nope, spoke too soon.
> 
> Just got a text and my new guy last night missed a local liquor store. My list continues to grow for today


If it were me I would head on over to the liquor store ASAP.


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone plow with a track machine? I'm looking at buying one this spring mainly for grading, we do a lot of rehab house's in st Paul, Minneapolis and need it compact but able to lift more than a wheel machine the same size. Curious on how it does in snow.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1687951 said:


> Anyone plow with a track machine? I'm looking at buying one this spring mainly for grading, we do a lot of rehab house's in st Paul, Minneapolis and need it compact but able to lift more than a wheel machine the same size. Curious on how it does in snow.


I know a guy who runs a couple of them and they can have traction issues.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I hear Cat skids with stock tracks work.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1687951 said:


> Anyone plow with a track machine? I'm looking at buying one this spring mainly for grading, we do a lot of rehab house's in st Paul, Minneapolis and need it compact but able to lift more than a wheel machine the same size. Curious on how it does in snow.


We have a Bobcat T250 and T300 but have never tried to plow with them. Just from what I can tell from plowing around our shop is they do not do well on any slippery surface. We have solideal tracks which have a zig zag pattern, which are supposed to be OK but I don't see it. They just load our salt trucks. I do see a lot of Cats out plowing though.


----------



## skorum03

I think there has to be some type of specialized winter tracks for skids, isn't there? If not, I'm going to invent them and never plow snow again. Ha


----------



## mnglocker

The CATs with the ASV system do fine. The problem with most tracks is that they are rigid and don't conform to the ground, leaving you with limited traction on hard frozen surfaces.


----------



## mnglocker

skorum03;1687965 said:


> I think there has to be some type of specialized winter tracks for skids, isn't there? If not, I'm going to invent them and never plow snow again. Ha


They're called Blizzak tracks. If those aren't enough, stud them.


----------



## qualitycut

Thanks for the input. Wasn't planning on buying it for plowing but its a pretty big purchase and would like to use it year round if possible.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Really starting to hit a wall now...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

^^^^ not literally.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1687983 said:


> ^^^^ not literally.


Thought you were going to be home by 5am? Suckers
Sorry had to throw it back.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1687983 said:


> ^^^^ not literally.


What happened to being done by 1:00?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1687985 said:


> Thought you were going to be home by 5am? Suckers
> Sorry had to throw it back.


I got it. Trust me. I deserve it.

Just called in reinforcements. Gotta get home and get some sleep.


----------



## SnowGuy73

A lot of plows out, everyone trying to clean up lots that look like sh!t. Its not working to well for them either!


----------



## ryde307

We use our 257 cat for plowing and know alot of others that do also. It does fine. Just know its limitations and keep a bucket with it for when its icy. 
Bobcats and assuming the new cats with steel undercarriage really struggle. The ridged undercarriage and the block style tracks are like ice skates. It can be done but is tricky.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have places the sidewalk crews have to go back out, properties are drifting in.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1687996 said:


> I have places the sidewalk crews have to go back out, properties are drifting in.


I was worried about that. Windy as he!!.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1687996 said:


> I have places the sidewalk crews have to go back out, properties are drifting in.


Why not wait till its done blowing? You going to be back a few times.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1688005 said:


> Why not wait till its done blowing? You going to be back a few times.


Didn't say they were walking out the door.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1687927 said:


> Nope, spoke too soon.
> 
> Just got a text and my new guy last night missed a local liquor store. My list continues to grow for today


Have you ever thought about using any type of electronic tracking? I started using Service Auto Pilot last winter and it has really helped me make sure everything gets done and more importantly that it gets billed. It's not perfect, but at least it tracks everything for me and I can see what's done and what isn't from my phone or tablet... FWIW...


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1687996 said:


> I have places the sidewalk crews have to go back out, properties are drifting in.


You might as well wait until the wind dies down.....


----------



## qualitycut

Looks like its about to thunderstorm out


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sun is out in Bloomington. 

The cougars are out in the mall too!


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1688010 said:


> Sun is out in Bloomington.
> 
> The cougars are out in the mall too!


Meeooow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

None of you guys are Custom Yard Care, are ya?


They just pulled by me, 2 ton truck with a dump body with the headache rack / box ALL screwed up, must have caught something with the box up, while pulling another pickup on a strap.

THEY had a tough storm.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1688016 said:


> None of you guys are Custom Yard Care, are ya?
> 
> They just pulled by me, 2 ton truck with a dump body with the headache rack / box ALL screwed up, must have caught something with the box up, while pulling another pickup on a strap.
> 
> THEY had a tough storm.


Did that make you feel better?


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1688016 said:


> None of you guys are Custom Yard Care, are ya?
> 
> They just pulled by me, 2 ton truck with a dump body with the headache rack / box ALL screwed up, must have caught something with the box up, while pulling another pickup on a strap.
> 
> THEY had a tough storm.


I wouldn't point fingers just yet. Last update from you, you still weren't done with your list. That means you could still have a "tough storm" knowing your luck.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Nah, other than the busted controller, I'm good.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1688016 said:


> None of you guys are Custom Yard Care, are ya?
> 
> They just pulled by me, 2 ton truck with a dump body with the headache rack / box ALL screwed up, must have caught something with the box up, while pulling another pickup on a strap.
> 
> THEY had a tough storm.


Nope. .......


----------



## ringahding1

djagusch;1687890 said:


> Tristate in hudson had some 2011/2012 s185 2spd, highflow, ac 400 and 800 hrs for the 27k range in nov.


That's where i got my S185 2-speed brand new for 32k...They tend to have some ok deals on used skids...you might as well get a new in most cases, because then you know what hours are on it.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1688024 said:


> Nah, other than the busted controller, I'm good.


You had a plow in 2 pcs on Monday morning!


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;1688028 said:


> You had a plow in 2 pcs on Monday morning!


But that was from Fridays snow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

And here come the hard pack calls.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dude..... Where in the Hell did you find these customers?!?!

I think every customer that the rest of us have gotten rid of for being a pain in the neck signed up with you.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1688039 said:


> And here come the hard pack calls.


You're not complaining so this isn't a knock or anything. You're on like hour 19 on a 2" storm. I'm assuming you sent your guys home much earlier today, why not keep everyone until everything is done? We have everyone go until we're completely done or close to it depending on where people are located. I can't imagine that's unique to us. But it always seems like you're the only guy on a plowing marathon every storm.


----------



## OC&D

Today I actually heard my cutting edge scraping on pavement every once in a while. That was different.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1688064 said:


> Today I actually heard my cutting edge scraping on pavement every once in a while. That was different.


I heard that twice last nice. Both times I was more or less stopped in my tracks. :realmad:


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1688066 said:


> I heard that twice last nice. Both times I was more or less stopped in my tracks. :realmad:


You can blame that on the blizzard wings


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1688067 said:


> You can blame that on the blizzard wings


About 40 minutes in last night I finally got my right wing to extend out. I completely forgot to thaw it out before last night but the warmer temps did the trick. Do you ever have that issue with yours? I plowed with one of our other trucks with an 8611 the last two years and never had it hang up for more than a couple seconds.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1688064 said:


> Today I actually heard my cutting edge scraping on pavement every once in a while. That was different.


I almost forgot what that sounds like!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1688068 said:


> About 40 minutes in last night I finally got my right wing to extend out. I completely forgot to thaw it out before last night but the warmer temps did the trick.


I have never had one freeze up yet.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1688068 said:


> About 40 minutes in last night I finally got my right wing to extend out. I completely forgot to thaw it out before last night but the warmer temps did the trick.


You didn't just ram it into a curb, that's what I do... Works everytime.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1688058 said:


> You're not complaining so this isn't a knock or anything. You're on like hour 19 on a 2" storm. I'm assuming you sent your guys home much earlier today, why not keep everyone until everything is done? We have everyone go until we're completely done or close to it depending on where people are located. I can't imagine that's unique to us. But it always seems like you're the only guy on a plowing marathon every storm.


I like to plow.

In the real world I'm a wall flower, somewhat of a loner. I like being alone, although I obviously miss my family time.

I send guys home because they are done. I can't have guys on the clock on the off chance I get a call

I did call my main sidewalk guy in, he's taking care of the walks that are drifting.

I have 5 drivers that work regular jobs, so I can't just call them in.

I'm a bit greedy, I feel the customer is okay with how I'm performing my service, so why shouldn't I continue to put money in my own pocket on the same snowfall?

Isn't that why we are all in this business?


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1688089 said:


> I like to plow.
> 
> In the real world I'm a wall flower, somewhat of a loner. I like being alone, although I obviously miss my family time.
> 
> I send guys home because they are done. I can't have guys on the clock on the off chance I get a call
> 
> I did call my main sidewalk guy in, he's taking care of the walks that are drifting.
> 
> I have 5 drivers that work regular jobs, so I can't just call them in.
> 
> I'm a bit greedy, I feel the customer is okay with how I'm performing my service, so why shouldn't I continue to put money in my own pocket on the same snowfall?
> 
> Isn't that why we are all in this business?


I'm still in this business because I can't find a real job that pays!


----------



## banonea

OC&D;1688064 said:


> Today I actually heard my cutting edge scraping on pavement every once in a while. That was different.


got every one of my accounts to blacktop today. we just got done doing some scraping, No calls, No complaints, no breakdowns .......Very happy camper here. Thumbs Up


----------



## OC&D

banonea;1688094 said:


> got every one of my accounts to blacktop today.


Well I certainly didn't get that lucky.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1688102 said:


> Well I certainly didn't get that lucky.


I didn't either.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1688068 said:


> About 40 minutes in last night I finally got my right wing to extend out. I completely forgot to thaw it out before last night but the warmer temps did the trick. Do you ever have that issue with yours? I plowed with one of our other trucks with an 8611 the last two years and never had it hang up for more than a couple seconds.


When I had my 810 I'd have issues with the wing not extending, or retracting, or sometimes it would move in and out but wouldn't go back straight out of the scoop position. This was one of the many reasons I got rid of that expensive POS when I got rid of that truck. I hated that plow so much I ended up going back to a straight blade.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1688110 said:


> When I had my 810 I'd have issues with the wing not extending, or retracting, or sometimes it would move in and out but wouldn't go back straight out of the scoop position. This was one of the many reasons I got rid of that expensive POS when I got rid of that truck. I hated that plow so much I ended up going back to a straight blade.


Really? I love mine.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1688089 said:


> I like to plow.
> 
> In the real world I'm a wall flower, somewhat of a loner. I like being alone, although I obviously miss my family time.
> 
> I send guys home because they are done. I can't have guys on the clock on the off chance I get a call
> 
> I did call my main sidewalk guy in, he's taking care of the walks that are drifting.
> 
> I have 5 drivers that work regular jobs, so I can't just call them in.
> 
> I'm a bit greedy, I feel the customer is okay with how I'm performing my service, so why shouldn't I continue to put money in my own pocket on the same snowfall?
> 
> Isn't that why we are all in this business?


Sounds reasonable to me. You seem to get way more call ins than we do so I can understand not having guys around for that. I assumed you were still trying to get through the normal route.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1688112 said:


> Sounds reasonable to me. You seem to get way more call ins than we do so I can understand not having guys around for that. I assumed you were still trying to get through the normal route.


Gotta remember, probably the last 1/4-1/3 of my "normal route" is stuff that I get to when I get to it.

I have a small town home that is on the cheap, the way they wanted, plus that old farmhouse that no one lives in, foreclosures, cleanups, call ins.

Scraped the Famous Dave's in Forest Lake. Manager will buy the family dinner next time. Stuff like that goes down when I'm out like this.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1688111 said:


> Really? I love mine.


Me too. It would run circles around my 9"2 v I had, I wouldn't go back to anything else. I have a buddy though that suppossedly has problems with his every time it snows.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1688118 said:


> Scraped the Famous Dave's in Forest Lake. Manager will buy the family dinner next time. Stuff like that goes down when I'm out like this.


Your Plowsite family?


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1688110 said:


> When I had my 810 I'd have issues with the wing not extending, or retracting, or sometimes it would move in and out but wouldn't go back straight out of the scoop position. This was one of the many reasons I got rid of that expensive POS when I got rid of that truck. I hated that plow so much I ended up going back to a straight blade.


I love our blizzards. For the jobs I do I could never go back to a straight blade. This is the first year I've used this truck so these issues are not something I had to deal with the other one I ran. That was an 8611 so not sure if that made a difference. I've got it thawing out at our shop now, plan on greasing the heck out of the slide boxes. We are slowly switching over to all bizzards as we replace trucks. I can see how they're not for everyone though.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1688118 said:


> I have a small town home that is on the cheap, the way they wanted, plus that old farmhouse that no one lives in, foreclosures, cleanups, call ins.


Plow that farm house right now before the sun goes down.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1688128 said:


> Plow that farm house right now before the sun goes down.


I've been up since 8 yesterday morning. My mind is starting to go a little batty. Going to wait til dark just to get the adrenaline going tonight.

Oh, and the account my guy missed??? Just the hard pack coming up.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1688128 said:


> Plow that farm house right now before the sun goes down.


Hahahahah!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1688125 said:


> I love our blizzards. For the jobs I do I could never go back to a straight blade. This is the first year I've used this truck so these issues are not something I had to deal with the other one I ran. That was an 8611 so not sure if that made a difference. I've got it thawing out at our shop now, plan on greasing the heck out of the slide boxes. We are slowly switching over to all bizzards as we replace trucks. I can see how they're not for everyone though.


They're definitely nice... not sure on the ones blizzard and western have that are mechanical and adjust "automatically"... I think a lot of problems (not freeze up related) have to do with the operator...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1688130 said:


> Oh, and the account my guy missed??? Just the hard pack coming up.


I guess I can see how that could... some of my stuff that doesn't want salt looks the same...


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1688118 said:


> Gotta remember, probably the last 1/4-1/3 of my "normal route" is stuff that I get to when I get to it.
> 
> I have a small town home that is on the cheap, the way they wanted, plus that old farmhouse that no one lives in, foreclosures, cleanups, call ins.
> 
> Scraped the Famous Dave's in Forest Lake. Manager will buy the family dinner next time. Stuff like that goes down when I'm out like this.


Not worth it to me. Probably spent more in fuel alone then that meal would cost you, not to mention wear and tear, and most importantly your time!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1688135 said:


> I guess I can see how that could... some of my stuff that doesn't want salt looks the same...


I'm waiting until tomorrow to clean up, should be good and lose then.


----------



## qualitycut

I have a lot that shares a drive and split lot in back, the other place salts mine won't, looks like ****


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1688137 said:


> Not worth it to me. Probably spent more in fuel alone then that meal would cost you, not to mention wear and tear, and most importantly your time!


Took about 25 minutes to do his lot. My '13 Hemi runs right at $5 / hour for gas plowing.

30 minutes of my time and $3 in fuel is worth dinner.

Have you eaten at a Famous Dave's with 4 people lately?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

anyone running western wideouts? I have 2 boss v plows. would it be worth the switch or just stay v?

oh and my totals went up for Thursday to around and inch instead of less than an inch


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1688122 said:


> Your Plowsite family?


I like ribs!


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;1688149 said:


> anyone running western wideouts? I have 2 boss v plows. would it be worth the switch or just stay v?


Dump the v plows. Wide outs will out plow a v every time. Love ours.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1688148 said:


> Took about 25 minutes to do his lot. My '13 Hemi runs right at $5 / hour for gas plowing.
> 
> 30 minutes of my time and $3 in fuel is worth dinner.
> 
> Have you eaten at a Famous Dave's with 4 people lately?


No need to get upset, I was just throwing it out there. More into it then just fuel, sorry if I upset you.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1688154 said:


> Dump the v plows. Wide outs will out plow a v every time. Love ours.


I still have the blizzards., next one will be a wideout though. I like the chain lift better than the arm.

Arm tends to bottom out on some driveways.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1688148 said:


> Took about 25 minutes to do his lot. My '13 Hemi runs right at $5 / hour for gas plowing.
> 
> 30 minutes of my time and $3 in fuel is worth dinner.
> 
> Have you eaten at a Famous Dave's with 4 people lately?


So what time should sno guy,SSS,quality and I show up then??


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;1688154 said:


> Dump the v plows. Wide outs will out plow a v every time. Love ours.


I really don't know much about westerns. do they have down pressure to help scrape packed stuff. my boss v did ok this am. thought it could have been better.

anyone interested in boss v plows??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1688156 said:


> No need to get upset, I was just throwing it out there. More into it then just fuel, sorry if I upset you.


Nah, joking about how much it is to eat there.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1688161 said:


> So what time should sno guy,SSS,quality and I show up then??


I think I just got uninvited!


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;1688165 said:


> I really don't know much about westerns. do they have down pressure to help scrape packed stuff. my boss v did ok this am. thought it could have been better.
> 
> anyone interested in boss v plows??


No down pressure but they are heavy enough they scrape pretty good. You can always add a backdrag if you want. They are a little spendy though, only drawback IMO.


----------



## Ranger620

Ill look at those boss's.
I've got 2 blizzards what i get out of them. Wind rowing tgere is nothing better. After that ill stick eith a V. Also parts are way way more expensive. Seems every year or two i gotta buy plow side harness. Just bought 2the this year at $230 each. I can get the boss ones for 50 bucks each. More hoses to replace. Hises seem to wear out faster from the way there ran in my opinion. On a good note hey are built like a tank


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;1688175 said:


> No down pressure but they are heavy enough they scrape pretty good. You can always add a backdrag if you want. They are a little spendy though, only drawback IMO.


ok. good to know. I sure am going to look into them


----------



## Ranger620

Sorry for this misspell fat fingers and small keyboard on the phone.
I also have to move snow from one end of a parking lot to the other. Trucks help out when were done. A boss 9-2 hauls more snow and stacks higher than the 810


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1688148 said:


> Took about 25 minutes to do his lot. My '13 Hemi runs right at $5 / hour for gas plowing.
> 
> 30 minutes of my time and $3 in fuel is worth dinner.
> 
> Have you eaten at a Famous Dave's with 4 people lately?


 yep,
because you charged to much for plowing...
they went up on their prices this year:crying:

:laughing::laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hey lwnmwr,

I finally got an email today!!!


I know it's early in the season but our lot doesn't seem to be as clean as it always was last year. Did something change in how frequently you guys are plowing? Also, are you guys hitting the sidewalks at the **** store? Both *** (the *** restaurant) and us have had to shovel the walk quite a bit so just checking.

There is still quite of bit of snow pilled up and we were wondering if you might be able to take another pass at it before the next big snowfall comes?


I've plowed this place 5 times so far. It has 7 parking spots.:laughing: The trigger is 1.5" . We've only really met this trigger twice where this job is.


----------



## TKLAWN

^^maybe you can get us some free food too.


----------



## mnglocker

Has anyone bought cutting edges for a Western MVP plus lately? What kind of damage am I in for?


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1688149 said:


> anyone running western wideouts? I have 2 boss v plows. would it be worth the switch or just stay v?
> 
> oh and my totals went up for Thursday to around and inch instead of less than an inch


Make the switch! You will not regret it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1688226 said:


> ^^maybe you can get us some free food too.


I doubt it. I don't think they like me anymore. This job is funny because they liked us so much last year we got two more jobs. Now they're questioning our service.:laughing: Just like was discussed a couple nights ago, this is how quick a happy customer turns on you for no good reason. This guy wasn't all nasty in his email so we're still all good I'm sure.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

mnglocker;1688239 said:


> Has anyone bought cutting edges for a Western MVP plus lately? What kind of damage am I in for?


Seems most cutting edges with bolts are close to 500


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Um.... I lost my coat.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1688246 said:


> Seems most cutting edges with bolts are close to 500


Central parts warehouse website is cheap. 8'6 was $360 for 1/2" ones


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1688251 said:


> Um.... I lost my coat.


You've got to be kidding.


----------



## SSS Inc.

On another note the NAM and GFS are both showing 1.5" on Th/Fr. :laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1688259 said:


> You've got to be kidding.


Nope. Found it.  looked all over in the truck for it when I got home... "What the hell???"

Walked in the house, sitting in the foyer. Guess I never took it with last night. Holy crap I need to go to bed.

However........

This.......










Is calling......


----------



## cbservicesllc

Alright, I'll add my complaint... monthly commercial account, 2 inch trigger, don't want to pay for salt, we've plowed 3 times... last time was sunday night after the clippers... then we got 1.25 monday morning plus the hard pack... sent an email saying there's "lots of snow"... just do it or time and material? They've never given much fuss but I don't want to set a precedent...


----------



## mnglocker

jimslawnsnow;1688246 said:


> Seems most cutting edges with bolts are close to 500


:crying:



LwnmwrMan22;1688251 said:


> Um.... I lost my coat.


I fell like I just lost my shirt.



Polarismalibu;1688258 said:


> Central parts warehouse website is cheap. 8'6 was $360 for 1/2" ones


Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1688265 said:


> Alright, I'll add my complaint... monthly commercial account, 2 inch trigger, don't want to pay for salt, we've plowed 3 times... last time was sunday night after the clippers... then we got 1.25 monday morning plus the hard pack... sent an email saying there's "lots of snow"... just do it or time and material? They've never given much fuss but I don't want to set a precedent...


Just do it. How often do we get this many little storms in a row. Unless its like 20 acres then charge em'. I'm sending someone to my complainer. Meanwhile we have several jobs that will be done again tonight that are paying per time. They seem to completely understand what going on.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I could probably go plow every one of my accounts tonight and clear as much as the last 2-3 storms


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1688273 said:


> Just do it. How often do we get this many little storms in a row. Unless its like 20 acres then charge em'. I'm sending someone to my complainer. Meanwhile we have several jobs that will be done again tonight that are paying per time. They seem to completely understand what going on.


Thanks for the nudge over the edge of the fence!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak is already talking big snow storm for is this weekend!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1688288 said:


> Novak is already talking big snow storm for is this weekend!


That storm is looking to be about 250 miles south. I suppose it could come our way but unlikely I think. If it did come our way hold onto your hats.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1688291 said:


> That storm is looking to be about 250 miles south. I suppose it could come our way but unlikely I think.


This coming from the guy that said it was going to snow last night....

Haha, jk.


----------



## TKLAWN

mnglocker;1688239 said:


> Has anyone bought cutting edges for a Western MVP plus lately? What kind of damage am I in for?


Just bought some two weeks ago from Perry's in long lake, he's a little high but he had them. I tried central parts and they wanted like $85 for shipping so it was pretty close in the end.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1688293 said:


> This coming from the guy that said it was going to snow last night....
> 
> Haha, jk.


Well last night was a close call. It did snow for about ten minutes in MPLS and pretty hard too.  Don't listen to me. I just tell it how I see it, make your own call(that goes for you too Quality). Maybe I don't even plow snow, I just like messing with snow plow guys with crazy interpretations of the models and made up radar. Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

Lots of chatter of snow Christmas eve and Christmas day


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Anybody else hate changing oil on a dodge with the 5.9 diesel


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1688299 said:


> Well last night was a close call. It did snow for about ten minutes in MPLS and pretty hard too.  Don't listen to me. I just tell it how I see it, make your own call(that goes for you too Quality). Maybe I don't even plow snow, I just like messing with snow plow guys with crazy interpretations of the models and made up radar. Thumbs Up


I think we just found the NWS mole!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1688304 said:


> Lots of chatter of snow Christmas eve and Christmas day


You listen to me last night but not three days ago when I brought it up? Just kidding. Right now it looks like Camden will be plowing but its a long way off. Been kind of in the same area for several days though.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1688306 said:


> I think we just found the NWS mole!


I update too often to be NWS.


----------



## BossPlow614

I will be pissed if we get a storm Saturday or Saturday night!! I have plans for a big Christmas party!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1688304 said:


> Lots of chatter of snow Christmas eve and Christmas day


O I really hope not...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Why would you try to plan anything when your in snow removal business


----------



## SnowGuy73

EmJayDub;1688317 said:


> I will be pissed if we get a storm Saturday or Saturday night!! I have plans for a big Christmas party!


You and I both.


----------



## unit28

update...hmmmm


----------



## BossPlow614

jimslawnsnow;1688320 said:


> Why would you try to plan anything when your in snow removal business


It's not my party, a friend's, that I'd prefer not to miss.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1688313 said:


> I update too often to be NWS.


Hahaha... good point


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1688322 said:


> update...hmmmm


Huh? Is that directed at me?


----------



## unit28

have a few frequent and even real time update sites

but this one is kind of cool too.
Historical archived radar...who'd a thunk.

Sometimes I find myself wanting to check back to a storm track or archived radar.
This is one that I've found covering near me.
You can enter a date to retrieve radar of storms that went through.

http://mesonet.agron.iastate.edu/current/mcview.phtml

edit SSS, 
I had an idea clicking, was going to link a real time site.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1688344 said:


> have a few frequent and even real time update sites
> 
> but this one is kind of cool too.
> Historical archived radar...who'd a thunk.
> 
> Sometimes I find myself wanting to check back to a storm track or archived radar.
> This is one that I've found covering near me.
> You can enter a date to retrieve radar of storms that went through.
> 
> http://mesonet.agron.iastate.edu/current/mcview.phtml
> 
> edit SSS,
> I had an idea clicking, was going to link a real time site.


Gotcha. Thanks I never came across that on iastate's site before. I've been going back on some storms to see how the models fared. That's just on their meteogram.


----------



## unit28

never used it after every storm, only when it was non stop hustle and bustle.
After a solid week of work and a nap it was very handy.
Nice that it's Nexrad, plus can zoom out to the US full view.


----------



## Camden

unit28;1688344 said:


> have a few frequent and even real time update sites
> 
> but this one is kind of cool too.
> Historical archived radar...who'd a thunk.
> 
> Sometimes I find myself wanting to check back to a storm track or archived radar.
> This is one that I've found covering near me.
> You can enter a date to retrieve radar of storms that went through.
> 
> http://mesonet.agron.iastate.edu/current/mcview.phtml
> 
> edit SSS,
> I had an idea clicking, was going to link a real time site.


That's pretty cool. I wish it would show the entire region though.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1688357 said:


> That's pretty cool. I wish it would show the entire region though.


Looks like you can switch to the entire US. Not as clear but at least we can see you now.


----------



## unit28

Camden;1688357 said:


> That's pretty cool. I wish it would show the entire region though.


carp

yeah
That's why I said about it being "my area"
I just new you'd see the dern thing
...


----------



## Buff89

jimslawnsnow;1688305 said:


> Anybody else hate changing oil on a dodge with the 5.9 diesel


The oil filter is kinda a pain to get off and on.


----------



## mnglocker

jimslawnsnow;1688305 said:


> Anybody else hate changing oil on a dodge with the 5.9 diesel


Cut the top half off of a 2L pop bottle. slip it under the filter, now you have a mess catcher.

Five gallon pail under the oil pan, just let the plug drop and use a magnet on a stick to fish it out.

Prime the new filter before you start anything else and it'll be good and saturated by the time it's ready to go in...

I have this down to a 5 minute art form.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Buff89;1688371 said:


> The oil filter is kinda a pain to get off and on.


That's why I hate it. Takes longer to get the thing on than to drain the oil and refill. My 6.0 ford is a piece of cake. When its not in the shop that is


----------



## Buff89

mnglocker;1688376 said:


> Cut the top half off of a 2L pop bottle. slip it under the filter, now you have a mess catcher.
> 
> Five gallon pail under the oil pan, just let the plug drop and use a magnet on a stick to fish it out.
> 
> Prime the new filter before you start anything else and it'll be good and saturated by the time it's ready to go in...
> 
> I have this down to a 5 minute art form.


Cut the top half off of a 2L pop bottle. slip it under the filter, now you have a mess catcher. Thats a good idea!


----------



## qualitycut

Bring it to the dealer and let them do it


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1688409 said:


> Bring it to the dealer and let them do it


For 100. Its an easy 50 to save doing it yourself


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1688362 said:


> Looks like you can switch to the entire US. Not as clear but at least we can see you now.





unit28;1688367 said:


> carp
> 
> yeah
> That's why I said about it being "my area"
> I just new you'd see the dern thing
> ...


My county is on the map but it's right on the top so I can't see where the system originated from.

I can see this being a great tool for anyone who might question if we received snow on a particular day. "Here's the replay of the radar, now shove it up your azz".


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1688409 said:


> Bring it to the dealer and let them do it


That's what I do...

Mine doeant cost $100 either though.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1688433 said:


> My county is on the map but it's right on the top so I can't see where the system originated from.
> 
> I can see this being a great tool for anyone who might question if we received snow on a particular day. _* "Here's the replay of the radar, now shove it up your azz"*_.


Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

What do you guys use for average 1in a year and 2in snows 

18, and 12?


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1688439 said:


> That's what I do...
> 
> Mine doeant cost $100 either though.


Mines about 100 but the not having to do it and the not having to deal with the oil is worth it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1688463 said:


> Mines about 100 but the not having to do it and the not having to deal with the oil is worth it.


Between 3 trucks I use about 50 gallons a year and 12 filters... I'll turn a wrench to save that kind of cash...


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1688456 said:


> What do you guys use for average 1in a year and 2in snows
> 
> 18, and 12?


We figure around 12 2". We use 16-17 or so for 1.5". I've heard guys at about 20-22 for 1", but thats just in casual discussion.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1688463 said:


> Mines about 100 but the not having to do it and the not having to deal with the oil is worth it.


That's my thoughts too.

$50 change oil, lube everything, rotate, top off all fluids, and the 41 point inspection.

Well worth it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1688468 said:


> Between 3 trucks I use about 50 gallons a year and 12 filters... I'll turn a wrench to save that kind of cash...


Sometimes it pays to get messy. I think i got rid of (5) five gallon buckets with filters this year. That's just the equipment. All of our trucks go to our mechanics primarily because they are already there getting dot'd and I don't have the time to do them. We don't do any of the truck work in-house. All the other equipment is done by me. I have seen some really crazy places to put filters on paving equipment. One of our pavers you have to dismantle half the machine to get it done. The best by far is Elgin pelican sweepers, filter is in your face and you don't even need to kneel down to drain them. I do change the oil on my daily driver though.Thumbs Up We have plenty of room at our shop to do these things so its a little easier. If I had one truck I would pay someone to do it for me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nws has me at around an inch for Thursday night... Here we go again.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu says 1-3" When added up I'm at 1.8".


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1688488 said:


> Nws has me at around an inch for Thursday night... Here we go again.


Same here... at least it says mainly before midnight...


----------



## SSS Inc.

SSS Inc.;1688262 said:


> On another note the NAM and GFS are both showing 1.5" on Th/Fr. :laughing:





SnowGuy73;1688492 said:


> Accu says 1-3" When added up I'm at 1.8".


See above.payup

EDIT: New nam shifted south slightly towards Jim and Banonea


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1688494 said:


> Same here... at least it says mainly before midnight...


Ya, but then they will change it and it will go into the day too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1688500 said:


> See above.payup


Thursday and Friday.... What the Hell ?


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1688503 said:


> Thursday and Friday.... What the Hell ?


According to NWS thursday during the daytime will be dry. If it actually happens it would possibly go into early early Friday morning. (Not daytime).


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1688506 said:


> According to NWS thursday during the daytime will be dry. If it actually happens it would possibly go into early early Friday morning. (Not daytime).


O, I can handle that.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1688439 said:


> That's what I do...
> 
> Mine doeant cost $100 either though.


gas or diesel?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1688510 said:


> gas or diesel?


6.0L Gasoline.


----------



## mnlefty

qualitycut;1688456 said:


> What do you guys use for average 1in a year and 2in snows
> 
> 18, and 12?


Those are about the numbers I used... more like 18/10 but close enough. However, actual climate data would suggest the true averages are slightly lower.

http://climate.umn.edu/doc/twin_cities/snowmsp.htm
http://climate.umn.edu/pdf/normals_means_and_extremes/msp_normals_1981-2010.pdf
http://climate.umn.edu/pdf/normals_means_and_extremes/2005_Annual_LCD_MSP_page_3.pdf

You'll notice they vary a little bit based on the sample size, the 1st is all the way back over 100 years, next one is 30 years 81-10, and the third is 30 years 71-00. Good stuff on that site.


----------



## qualitycut

mnlefty;1688520 said:


> Those are about the numbers I used... more like 18/10 but close enough. However, actual climate data would suggest the true averages are slightly lower.
> 
> http://climate.umn.edu/doc/twin_cities/snowmsp.htm
> http://climate.umn.edu/pdf/normals_means_and_extremes/msp_normals_1981-2010.pdf
> http://climate.umn.edu/pdf/normals_means_and_extremes/2005_Annual_LCD_MSP_page_3.pdf
> 
> You'll notice they vary a little bit based on the sample size, the 1st is all the way back over 100 years, next one is 30 years 81-10, and the third is 30 years 71-00. Good stuff on that site.


Yea that first one is the one I looked at, I was kind of surprised how low it actually is.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1688518 said:


> 6.0L Gasoline.


that's why its not 100 at a dealer or shop. if you had a diesel it would be 100


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1688524 said:


> that's why its not 100 at a dealer or shop. if you had a diesel it would be 100


I know, I used to have diesels I still took it into the the dealer for the same reasons.


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnlefty;1688520 said:


> Those are about the numbers I used... more like 18/10 but close enough. However, actual climate data would suggest the true averages are slightly lower.
> O
> http://climate.umn.edu/doc/twin_cities/snowmsp.htm
> http://climate.umn.edu/pdf/normals_means_and_extremes/msp_normals_1981-2010.pdf
> http://climate.umn.edu/pdf/normals_means_and_extremes/2005_Annual_LCD_MSP_page_3.pdf
> 
> You'll notice they vary a little bit based on the sample size, the 1st is all the way back over 100 years, next one is 30 years 81-10, and the third is 30 years 71-00. Good stuff on that site.


That's pretty cool, thanks for the info


----------



## banonea

mnglocker;1688239 said:


> Has anyone bought cutting edges for a Western MVP plus lately? What kind of damage am I in for?


If you got the equipment, make your own. Steel is $75.00 and bolts ate about $20.00 takes about a hour to drill them.


----------



## qualitycut

We do a townhouse and I guess the neighbors property line is only a few feet from the lot, he complained we pushed snow onto his yard. Never would have guessed it was their property. Oops.

Edit. The pile only goes maybe 6 feet from the lot to back of pile and about 3 parking spots worth of snow.


----------



## Camden

mnglocker;1688239 said:


> Has anyone bought cutting edges for a Western MVP plus lately? What kind of damage am I in for?


They're not cheap but I look at it this way: if I'm wearing down my cutting edges that must mean I'm making enough to afford replacements.


----------



## Camden

banonea;1688547 said:


> If you got the equipment, make your own. Steel is $75.00 and bolts ate about $20.00 takes about a hour to drill them.


How would you make the center pieces? Those are molded, not fabricated.


----------



## mnlefty

qualitycut;1688554 said:


> We do a townhouse and I guess the neighbors property line is only a few feet from the lot, he complained we pushed snow onto his yard. Never would have guessed it was their property. Oops.
> 
> Edit. The pile only goes maybe 6 feet from the lot to back of pile and about 3 parking spots worth of snow.


When I first started with the toolcat I had a neighbor of a customer chew my behind for blowing snow onto his property. Made my drive kind of a pain but no biggie... told the customer about his neighbor ragging on me, he says "you know i almost was going to warn you about him but i just didnt think he could really be that big of a *****... but i guess i was wrong."

I wasn't even blowing onto his lawn, just into some scrub brush really... takes all kinds I guess.

Edit: oops, I guess you can't spell rick with a p up front.


----------



## mnglocker

banonea;1688547 said:


> If you got the equipment, make your own. Steel is $75.00 and bolts ate about $20.00 takes about a hour to drill them.





Camden;1688558 said:


> How would you make the center pieces? Those are molded, not fabricated.


That's what I was going to ask. Making your own isn't an option unless you have one hell of a metal brake.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1688125 said:


> I love our blizzards. For the jobs I do I could never go back to a straight blade. This is the first year I've used this truck so these issues are not something I had to deal with the other one I ran. That was an 8611 so not sure if that made a difference. I've got it thawing out at our shop now, plan on greasing the heck out of the slide boxes. We are slowly switching over to all bizzards as we replace trucks. I can see how they're not for everyone though.


I could write a small novel on why I'm not a Blizzard fan. That said, I'm not one to tell anyone else what they should outfit their trucks with. When it comes to evaluating ANY piece of equipment for a task versus any other piece of equipment, there are obviously a number of variables to consider. Each contractor values those variables differently. Those variables may be cost of replacement parts, availability of replacement parts, dealer hours, ease of repair, efficiency, etc.

In short, I spent more time, energy, and money repairing the one Blizzard I owned in the four seasons I ran it than I had spent on all the plows combined I owned in the previous 12 years of moving snow. For me, that far outweighed the time I saved with an extendable scoop plow versus a straight blade, particularly since I'm now a one man show, and have no real backup to speak of.

At the end of the day, it comes down to an overall ratio of money/time, and the Blizzard I had failed that for me, so now I'm pushing around a Leo built 18 years ago on a new hoop and pump system I had installed when I bought the truck last year. Suum cuique.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Enjoy your 1-2" tomorrow night.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1688607 said:


> I could write a small novel on why I'm not a Blizzard fan. That said, I'm not one to tell anyone else what they should outfit their trucks with. When it comes to evaluating ANY piece of equipment for a task versus any other piece of equipment, there are obviously a number of variables to consider. Each contractor values those variables differently. Those variables may be cost of replacement parts, availability of replacement parts, dealer hours, ease of repair, efficiency, etc.
> 
> In short, I spent more time, energy, and money repairing the one Blizzard I owned in the four seasons I ran it than I had spent on all the plows combined I owned in the previous 12 years of moving snow. For me, that far outweighed the time I saved with an extendable scoop plow versus a straight blade, particularly since I'm now a one man show, and have no real backup to speak of.
> 
> At the end of the day, it comes down to an overall ratio of money/time, and the Blizzard I had failed that for me, so now I'm pushing around a Leo built 18 years ago on a new hoop and pump system I had installed when I bought the truck last year. Suum cuique.


Leo plows are built like a damn tank! I had one year's ago on an old city truck I picked up, nice plows.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1688672 said:


> Enjoy your 1-2" tomorrow night.


Nws now has me at 1-3", up from around an inch yesterday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hammer just said 1-2" .

Future cast thing showed it all south of 94 arriving around evening rush and ending around 3 or so in the morning. 

As I'm typing this channel 4 said and showed the same thing.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu I'm down to 1.45 total.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Headed back out to finish my foreclosure work.

6 properties this morning. 

Then repair / replace a controller on the C plow, replace a hose on the skid plow, get some hydro fluid for the skid, go see what's wrong with the RTV plow, try to find a taillight for the '12 Ram (I drive the '13, don't give me grief) fill everything up for tomorrow.

The way my days go, I should finish up tomorrow afternoon as the snow is falling.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1688696 said:


> Headed back out to finish my foreclosure work.
> 
> 6 properties this morning.
> 
> Then repair / replace a controller on the C plow, replace a hose on the skid plow, get some hydro fluid for the skid, go see what's wrong with the RTV plow, try to find a taillight for the '12 Ram (I drive the '13, don't give me grief) fill everything up for tomorrow.
> 
> The way my days go, I should finish up tomorrow afternoon as the snow is falling.


Ya, I have to get salt today, scrape so loosened hard pack later, and do some other minor things today.... Maybe a nap to!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Nws has me 1-3 for Thursday night and weather bug says 1-2 the weather channel doesn't mention a total


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hey! Snow mentioned in the forecast discussion that ISN'T "along and north of I-94"! Yippee!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1688716 said:


> Hey! Snow mentioned in the forecast discussion that ISN'T "along and north of I-94"! Yippee!!


Wait for it..... Change coming!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1688719 said:


> Wait for it..... Change coming!


No kidding. When I wake up tomorrow we will be 3-5".

At least after Friday my schedule eases for a couple of weeks with the schools closed.


----------



## qualitycut

Nws has me at 1-3


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1688722 said:


> No kidding. When I wake up tomorrow we will be 3-5".
> 
> At least after Friday my schedule eases for a couple of weeks with the schools closed.


Or it could be less than a half inch possible


----------



## jimslawnsnow

On a funnier note, I dreamt that there was a life like snow plowing game. There even customers or residents who come out to talk or yell at you. I bet if someone made one it would good due to the fact almost every truck you see has a plow on it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1688736 said:


> On a funnier note, I dreamt that there was a life like snow plowing game. There even customers or residents who come out to talk or yell at you. I bet if someone made one it would good due to the fact almost every truck you see has a plow on it


Look around. There are already a couple of games on the internets.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1688737 said:


> Look around. There are already a couple of games on the internets.


Guess I never really searched it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1688739 said:


> Guess I never really searched it


They aren't that good, a bit goofy, but fun for 10-15 minutes.

Seems like there is an app as well.

Good thing I've started to make appointments on my phone calander,totally forgot I need to clear an apartment today at 10.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1688722 said:


> No kidding. When I wake up tomorrow we will be 3-5".
> 
> At least after Friday my schedule eases for a couple of weeks with the schools closed.


Haha. You'll be at 3-5" and quality and I will be at less than half!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1688742 said:


> They aren't that good, a bit goofy, but fun for 10-15 minutes.
> 
> Seems like there is an app as well.


See this was just like real life. You had to get accounts and so on. Deal with break downs no show employees damages stuff like that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1688742 said:


> They aren't that good, a bit goofy, but fun for 10-15 minutes.


That's about it too. Seems I always download those and then play them once and I'm bored....

Now grand theft auto on the other hand!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.dailyhaha.com/_flash/snow_storm.htm

Probably won't work on android phone. Need flash.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1688747 said:


> See this was just like real life. You had to get accounts and so on. Deal with break downs no show employees damages stuff like that.


Lwnmrr lives in that video game.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1688746 said:


> Haha. You'll be at 3-5" and quality and I will be at less than half!


No ****.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

If any of you ever have a chance to play with a simulator do it!

We did some training with the fire department a couple weeks back I did the plow truck on there after the ladder it was really cool. You can choose all the options you want, left wing right wing, no wing, belly plow, left and or right speader... And so on!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

anyone have a decent place to get the snow plow shovel at? I get them at the local hardware store but they are $55 for the 30".


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1688755 said:


> http://www.dailyhaha.com/_flash/snow_storm.htm
> 
> Probably won't work on android phone. Need flash.


Nope, it doesn't.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1688760 said:


> anyone have a decent place to get the snow plow shovel at? I get them at the local hardware store but they are $55 for the 30".


I think that's about the price at ace around here to.

Maybe was true value hardware.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1688760 said:


> anyone have a decent place to get the snow plow shovel at? I get them at the local hardware store but they are $55 for the 30".


I paid about 70.00 for the 36" I have only seen them at hardware stores. Until a big box stores sells them I think that's the price point.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1688764 said:


> I think that's about the price at ace around here to.
> 
> Maybe was true value hardware.


The cheapest I found was 3 or 4 years ago at ace in Ames Iowa. I believe their on line price is the same as well. It was 30 back then


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1688760 said:


> anyone have a decent place to get the snow plow shovel at? I get them at the local hardware store but they are $55 for the 30".


I have a friend that owns two Ace hardware stores. I think their pricing is the same everywhere. I bought a 24" for $35 the other day but I that was the "friend deal". Check their website because they seem a couple bucks cheaper on there and free shipping on orders over $50.

Edit: If enough of you wanted them maybe my buddy would put a plow site deal together. I worked for his family back in the late 90's and we were the first store to sell these shovels. The guy would show up in a van to deliver them and we had to assemble. Its amazing to see how far they've come since then.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I got a good deal a couple years ago. Local Ace owners are aquaintences of the family. Bought (8) 30" and got them for $40 each, in the box, had to assemble.

Just need 1-2 now. Have a shoveler that has mine and hasn't worked so I told him no more, but now can't track him down to get my shovel.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Doing a Google search it looks like northern tool sells them as well.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Woohoo!!! Salt calls coming in. I suppose I should just call a guy inn right now. I know hard pack calls are coming.

Anyone wanna bet a Fogo lunch on if I call a guy in I get ZERO calls for the rest of the day?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1688777 said:


> Doing a Google search it looks like northern tool sells them as well.


Never seen them at mine.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1688784 said:


> Never seen them at mine.


I haven't either and they aren't listed as a dealer on snowplow's website either.

Looks like mostly ace hardware.


----------



## qualitycut

Northern is also a supplier so I'm sure its order only from them.

Edit just did in store check, not available in store. Online only.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1688790 said:


> Northern is also a supplier so I'm sure its order only from them.
> 
> Edit just did in store check, not available in store. Online only.


What do they charge for the 30"?


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1688794 said:


> What do they charge for the 30"?


A 24" was 44.99

Edit didn't see the 30 last time but found it. 49.99


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1688799 said:


> A 24" was 44.99
> 
> Edit didn't see the 30 last time but found it. 49.99


That's not to bad.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1688802 said:


> That's not to bad.


Until it's $10 for shipping.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1688804 said:


> Until it's $10 for shipping.


Ace only lists the 48" on their website, $75.


----------



## OC&D

I've only ever seen them in person at 7 Corners. They had them on clearance one spring a couple years ago and I didn't buy one, but I wish I had.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1688811 said:


> I've only ever seen them in person at 7 Corners. They had them on clearance one spring a couple years ago and I didn't buy one, but I wish I had.


Same, when true value in chaska closed a couple years back they had cheap... I passed, a mistake.


----------



## banonea

Camden;1688558 said:


> How would you make the center pieces? Those are molded, not fabricated.


They are bent in a press break. Even with have them bent it cost less than buying them. I am going to replace mine next week. making the centers cost about $100.00 including the steel.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

FYI, call before you go to Northern Salt.


----------



## SSS Inc.

FWIW, this mornings NAM shot up a bit. Maybe we'll get 2"+ this time.


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1688413 said:


> For 100. Its an easy 50 to save doing it yourself


You need a new dealer!! Last one was $65.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1688843 said:


> You need a new dealer!! Last one was $65.


they are the same. I called atleast 15 around my area. now is your gas or diesel? im not going to drive 50-60 miles either


----------



## ryde307

We bought a bunch of the shovels from an Ace in Iowa also. They no longer have the deal. The best deal in a quick search was direct from the website for the 28" ones.


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1688851 said:


> they are the same. I called atleast 15 around my area. now is your gas or diesel? im not going to drive 50-60 miles either


I have a 2013 Ram 6.7 diesel and after I purchased my last oil change they sold me a 4 oil change contract for $225.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1688854 said:


> I have a 2013 Ram 6.7 diesel and after I purchased my last oil change they sold me a 4 oil change contract for $225.


That's a sweet deal! My 6.0 is about $140 per time using full synthetic


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1688878 said:


> That's a sweet deal! My 6.0 is about $140 per time using full synthetic


My fords where $100 with out synthetic.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1688829 said:


> FYI, call before you go to Northern Salt.


Us salt has plenty!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1688916 said:


> Us salt has plenty!


Too far. John Deere Landscapes will match, just don't like the size of material for sidewalk application.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1688916 said:


> Us salt has plenty!


What he said.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1688829 said:


> FYI, call before you go to Northern Salt.


Seriously? They _still_ haven't restocked? I'm not sure when I was there...I actually posted about it, but they had run out of their own stuff and had been trucking in clearlane to sell. There were expecting to get several rail cars in days ago....apparently that hasn't happened, or they did and sold out again already.


----------



## qualitycut

Plow and truck are washed and plows off


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1688933 said:


> Plow and truck are washed and plows off


Just about to do the same.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1688933 said:


> Plow and truck are washed and plows off





OC&D;1688938 said:


> Just about to do the same.


You guys know something the rest of us don't?


----------



## qualitycut

No just sick of driving around with the plow on.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1688941 said:


> No just sick of driving around with the plow on.


Stop driving around.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1688923 said:


> Seriously? They _still_ haven't restocked? I'm not sure when I was there...I actually posted about it, but they had run out of their own stuff and had been trucking in clearlane to sell. There were expecting to get several rail cars in days ago....apparently that hasn't happened, or they did and sold out again already.


Had a truck of bulk headed out when I pulled in. I was looking for bagged material.

Just wanted to give you guys the heads up, storage shed looked awfully empty with no rail cars on site and the conveyor was covered in snow.

They had a truck with bagged material heading up from Rosemount, so.... They must have a processing plant there for the bags.

Menard's has the same product JDL has but with a different label, slightly darker blue.

Got Menard's to match the $7.30 / bag I pay at JDL. They said to come in November, they can beat it quite a bit. Pay for it up front, they will store it.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1688947 said:


> Stop driving around.


I have not bought one Christmas gift yet so thought I should get a start on it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1688952 said:


> I have not bought one Christmas gift yet so thought I should get a start on it.


I've bought the one that matters.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1688952 said:


> I have not bought one Christmas gift yet so thought I should get a start on it.


I'm on my way to shop right now. Starting earlier than last year so thats a plus... I took my plow off too. MPGs much better with out the plow.

On another note. The noon forecast on WCCO says 2.5 inches of snow in the metro thursday night into friday. Ending early friday morning.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1688950 said:


> Had a truck of bulk headed out when I pulled in. I was looking for bagged material.
> 
> Just wanted to give you guys the heads up, storage shed looked awfully empty with no rail cars on site and the conveyor was covered in snow.
> 
> They had a truck with bagged material heading up from Rosemount, so.... They must have a processing plant there for the bags.
> 
> Menard's has the same product JDL has but with a different label, slightly darker blue.
> 
> Got Menard's to match the $7.30 / bag I pay at JDL. They said to come in November, they can beat it quite a bit. Pay for it up front, they will store it.


I heard Interstate and Northern Salt have some kind of connection... could be the reason...


----------



## qualitycut

I have only made it to home depot and menards so far today and only gifts have been for myself. Oops


----------



## olsonbro

The same guy owns both Interstate and NSI, among other companies as well


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

olsonbro;1688973 said:


> The same guy owns both Interstate and NSI, among other companies as well


Correct. If Interstate Companies needs salt, guess who gets it first.

My buddies won't buy from there because they think they are feeding competition.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1688975 said:


> Correct. If Interstate Companies needs salt, guess who gets it first.
> 
> My buddies won't buy from there because they think they are feeding competition.


And their partners/subs...

I think I'd have to be a whole lot bigger to consider them competition; so I'll keep buying...


----------



## qualitycut

Cracks me up how people can't park when the lines get covered. 3 deep at Menards lol


----------



## Ranger620

I get a little chuckle out of you guys that say "there to big to be your competitors." Really .. so that means every account you have is off limits to interstate right?? There to big to take any of your accounts. If your in business to make money providing the same service as them your competitors. Not trying to be an a$$ just dont get that


----------



## Green Grass

Plow is off and truck is in the shop. We should get a good storm.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My opinion is of CB's, but I understand Ranger's view.

I'm in the backyard of Peterson Companies, if you've seen them around.

While they plow, do some mowing, etc., I don't really consider them competition, or at least ones that I'm worried about.

I'm more worried about the guys that bid cheap, no matter the size of the company.


----------



## BossPlow614

Back on the picture train.

My early Christmas present to myself a few weeks ago. Idk what I'd do without these!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

EmJayDub;1689021 said:


> Back on the picture train.
> 
> My early Christmas present to myself a few weeks ago. Idk what I'd do without these!


Bought some for my 11 year old last year. They're nice.


----------



## qualitycut

EmJayDub;1689021 said:


> Back on the picture train.
> 
> My early Christmas present to myself a few weeks ago. Idk what I'd do without these! I


Are you a rapper on the side?


----------



## BossPlow614

You guessed it! :laughing:

I thoroughly enjoy listening to rap/hip hop & EDM, they were worth every penny for the sound quality. These headphones are great when working in the office & at the gym.


----------



## Green Grass

EmJayDub;1689021 said:


> Back on the picture train.
> 
> My early Christmas present to myself a few weeks ago. Idk what I'd do without these!


I was surprised there where not more pictures posted last snow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1688933 said:


> Plow and truck are washed and plows off


I'm out scraping lots.

I hate working during the day, fricking idiots!!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1689030 said:


> I'm out scraping lots.
> 
> I hate working during the day, fricking idiots!!


I think I would rather get hit my a truck then work during the day.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1688920 said:


> Too far. John Deere Landscapes will match, just don't like the size of material for sidewalk application.


For $75/hour ill deliver....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1689036 said:


> I think I would rather get hit my a truck then work during the day.


That's about it too..


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1689005 said:


> My opinion is of CB's, but I understand Ranger's view.
> 
> I'm in the backyard of Peterson Companies, if you've seen them around.
> 
> While they plow, do some mowing, etc., I don't really consider them competition, or at least ones that I'm worried about.
> 
> I'm more worried about the guys that bid cheap, no matter the size of the company.


I'm about 85% single family res and townhomes... so I'm not too worried... at least their hourly rates are respectable and they are not further depleting the margins like some other companies... but I certainly understand Ranger's view... I keep it in perspective...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Running the wife's Durango to Cat to get some hydro oil.

2 things...

where's my plow?

Do any of you with Cat skids run hydro fluid other than stock Cat fluid?

I suppose since I don't know what is in the machine I should do a complete service. However, the filter is new, with 150 hours on it (written in Sharpie) so I don't want to dump out good fluid.


----------



## qualitycut

You guys scraping your non per time customers lots for free?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1689051 said:


> You guys scraping your non per time customers lots for free?


I am....But I'm charging for the salt I'm also putting down.

Its a pride thing!


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1689051 said:


> You guys scraping your non per time customers lots for free?


Yes, SSS told me to...


----------



## olsonbro

qualitycut;1689051 said:


> You guys scraping your non per time customers lots for free?


We have been out doing quite a bit of scraping for free lately. I feel it goes along way with our customers. Doesn't require much effort from us, and makes them feel like they are getting good service. 
I do however keep track of all hours spent doing this, and on each invoice I enter the cost of this work. I then put in a credit so its shows no actual charges to them. I do this very specifically so that they see what it could have cost, and that I did it on my dime. I think it changes the attitude from it being a "free" service to a service that their contractor paid for.


----------



## qualitycut

Well they don't want salt, its a hotel and I plowed it yesterday around 1pm.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I only do it if the customer calls and it's a light month.


----------



## cbservicesllc

olsonbro;1689057 said:


> We have been out doing quite a bit of scraping for free lately. I feel it goes along way with our customers. Doesn't require much effort from us, and makes them feel like they are getting good service.
> I do however keep track of all hours spent doing this, and on each invoice I enter the cost of this work. I then put in a credit so its shows no actual charges to them. I do this very specifically so that they see what it could have cost, and that I did it on my dime. I think it changes the attitude from it being a "free" service to a service that their contractor paid for.


Great idea!


----------



## mnglocker

olsonbro;1689057 said:


> We have been out doing quite a bit of scraping for free lately. I feel it goes along way with our customers. Doesn't require much effort from us, and makes them feel like they are getting good service.
> I do however keep track of all hours spent doing this, and on each invoice I enter the cost of this work. I then put in a credit so its shows no actual charges to them. I do this very specifically so that they see what it could have cost, and that I did it on my dime. I think it changes the attitude from it being a "free" service to a service that their contractor paid for.


Amazing what a pass or two while your out and about makes with PR and customers. Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1689054 said:


> Yes, SSS told me to...


That is correct.  Now I didn't say do all of them, it just sounded like an isolated incident. I also said no 20 acre lots.Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

I just ran by it. The building blocks all the sun so wouldn't even be worth it. Not to mention the semi in the middle of the lot and all the extension cords running across the lot.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

8 hard pack calls in 5 minutes.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1689068 said:



> I just ran by it. The building blocks all the sun so wouldn't even be worth it. Not to mention the semi in the middle of the lot and all the extension cords running across the lot.


That's what sucks. I have one like that too, even with salt it is still looking like crap on the north and east side.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Everyone will get everything cleaned up nice today and we will get this light snow on warm ground again tomorrow night and have the same issues all over again come next week!!!


----------



## qualitycut

I would hate to be the guy in the front end loader at the strip mall. Someone is either going to hit him or he's going to hit someone


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1689097 said:


> I would hate to be the guy in the front end loader at the strip mall. Someone is either going to hit him or he's going to hit someone


That happened years ago at westwind in Minnetonka.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm still at 1-3" for Thursday, but now its mainly before 2 am instead of midnight.


----------



## banonea

SnowGuy73;1689052 said:


> I am....But I'm charging for the salt I'm also putting down.
> 
> Its a pride thing!


Same here....


----------



## OC&D

Now I'm feeling guilty like I should be out scraping too.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1689139 said:


> Now I'm feeling guilty like I should be out scraping too.


I have been emailing back and forth with the property manager at my hotel we do and never said a word so now I feel better


----------



## qualitycut

This was the complaint from the neighbor, the tree is a good 8-10 ft from pile and the sign I guess is the property line so about 2 ft from parking lot to property line


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm up to 1-3" on the north side as well.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1689147 said:


> I'm up to 1-3" on the north side as well.


Channel 11 just showed it again too.

Its pushing further north now from what they showed this morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I wonder how long before those of us on the south side are down to around an inch?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1689156 said:


> I wonder how long before those of us on the south side are down to around an inch?


13 hours. Tomorrow morning NWS will be around the inch.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1689157 said:


> 13 hours. Tomorrow morning NWS will be around the inch.


I'm going to hold you to that!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1689147 said:


> I'm up to 1-3" on the north side as well.


Same here, but a 40% chance...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Weather channel now says 1-2" expected.

Normally they don't commit until the day of.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1689162 said:


> Same here, but a 40% chance...


Really, I'm at 100%.... Odd!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Still light out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I think I see slender man in the woods... Be careful!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1689164 said:


> Really, I'm at 100%.... Odd!


Oops... my NOAA app deceived me... 40% daytime, 100 @ night


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1689169 said:


> Oops... my NOAA app deceived me... 40% daytime, 100 @ night


They have an app? Any good?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1689171 said:


> They have an app? Any good?


NOAA Free...


----------



## SSS Inc.

I better get started in Christmas shopping. Hauling all day Friday and Saturday now. payuppayuppayup


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1689175 said:


> NOAA Free...


Haha. Fair enough.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1689176 said:


> I better get started in Christmas shopping. Hauling all day Friday and Saturday now. payuppayuppayup


I tried that yesterday..... All I accomplished was a boatload of eye candy, lovely, lovely eye candy and two new shirts for myself!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1689180 said:


> Haha. Fair enough.


Not bad... basically takes the website and regurgitates it in app format...

I also use Radar Now for NOAA Base Reflectivity radar...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1689180 said:


> Haha. Fair enough.


No, that's the name of the app to download. Trust me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1689185 said:


> Not bad... basically takes the website and regurgitates it in app format...
> 
> I also use Radar Now for NOAA Base Reflectivity radar...


NOAA Free, has the radar built in.

I paid for the pay version. Hourly forecast link, more than just 3 locations at the touch of the screen.

You can choose which version radar to auto use.

Today I emailed the designer to see if there can be an option to show the night forecast as well, without having to touch the day and get the text forecast.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1689182 said:


> I tried that yesterday..... All I accomplished was a boatload of eye candy, lovely, lovely eye candy and two new shirts for myself!


That's what I'm afraid of. Last week I took my two littlest to Target and I kid you not, I had two very cute moms each with their own kids offer to help me get my giant cartload to my truck.  The 18mo old in the one arm and the other one smiling was drawing in the cuties I think.


----------



## IDST

LwnmwrMan22;1688950 said:


> Had a truck of bulk headed out when I pulled in. I was looking for bagged material.
> 
> Just wanted to give you guys the heads up, storage shed looked awfully empty with no rail cars on site and the conveyor was covered in snow.
> 
> They had a truck with bagged material heading up from Rosemount, so.... They must have a processing plant there for the bags.
> 
> Menard's has the same product JDL has but with a different label, slightly darker blue.
> 
> Got Menard's to match the $7.30 / bag I pay at JDL. They said to come in November, they can beat it quite a bit. Pay for it up front, they will store it.


Which bags are these at Menards. the blue bags??


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1689187 said:


> NOAA Free, has the radar built in.
> 
> I paid for the pay version. Hourly forecast link, more than just 3 locations at the touch of the screen.
> 
> You can choose which version radar to auto use.
> 
> Today I emailed the designer to see if there can be an option to show the night forecast as well, without having to touch the day and get the text forecast.


Nice! I just like radar now because it shows more detail as you zoom in and you can switch between different radar locations very easily...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jagext;1689217 said:


> Which bags are these at Menards. the blue bags??


Rapid Melt. -5 rating.


----------



## qualitycut

jagext;1689217 said:


> Which bags are these at Menards. the blue bags??


I get 50lb of thawmaster for 7.50 don't use much at all maybe a bag every two snowfalls.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1689186 said:


> No, that's the name of the app to download. Trust me.


Really? Ill check it out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1689218 said:


> Nice! I just like radar now because it shows more detail as you zoom in and you can switch between different radar locations very easily...


The paid version of NOAA auto loads your exact location each time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1689222 said:


> I get 50lb of thawmaster for 7.50 don't use much at all maybe a bag every two snowfalls.


Yeah, I was down to $7.30 for Thaw master, but Menard's is much closer.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1689185 said:


> Not bad... basically takes the website and regurgitates it in app format...
> 
> I also use Radar Now for NOAA Base Reflectivity radar...


10-4, I will be downloading some apps after dinner tonight I guess. I'm assuming it works with crappy Sprint service?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1689206 said:


> That's what I'm afraid of. Last week I took my two littlest to Target and I kid you not, I had two very cute moms each with their own kids offer to help me get my giant cartload to my truck.  The 18mo old in the one arm and the other one smiling was drawing in the cuties I think.


That a boy!

Maybe ill go shopping with my 4 year old on Saturday then.


----------



## unit28

well.....
surface data analysis doesn't show to much snow before midnight tomorrow.
Heaviest band coming out of the wasatch
will have to be watched....check radar about 9am, something will be showing a better track

Earlier NAM showed arctic air dropping down just surpassing The TC Friday AM.. Not earlier than that.

This is surface data {not model related} tomorrow.
00Z Friday NOAA.

ps....
I havn't checked upper atmspr wind speeds or JS tracks so....
all I got for now, Think it'll stay south, yeah south sounds pretty good lol.
Belinda had 2.5 for the metro.
I think she's watching what's coming through Montana and adding up the totals to much.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ian is saying the snow starts tomorrow afternoon and into Friday morning commute. 

Snow o meter says 3".

Another inch or so Saturday and eyes on monday/ tuesday.


----------



## SSS Inc.

NWS is secretly at 2.5" for the airport. There is a whole bunch of Winter Weather Advisory's in the dakotas.


----------



## unit28

HRR data,
at 6am I think,....
Shows the heavier precip out of the wasatch forming


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;1689239 said:


> Ian is saying the snow starts tomorrow afternoon and into Friday morning commute.


looks like the same timing I'm finding. Late start looks like


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1689240 said:


> NWS is secretly at 2.5" for the airport. There is a whole bunch of Winter Weather Advisory's in the dakotas.


I can see why.
bunch of orograpic lift with this one


----------



## IDST

LwnmwrMan22;1689221 said:


> Rapid Melt. -5 rating.


Keep working them (Menards) I got them down to 6.99


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1689239 said:


> Ian is saying the snow starts tomorrow afternoon and into Friday morning commute.
> 
> Snow o meter says 3".
> 
> Another inch or so Saturday and eyes on monday/ tuesday.


I care more about this weekend than Christmas, let it snow then! What did Ian say about Saturday? I have 20% for Sat night via NWS.


----------



## SnowGuy73

EmJayDub;1689256 said:


> I care more about this weekend than Christmas, let it snow then! What did Ian say about Saturday? I have 20% for Sat night via NWS.


He said we could pick up another quick couple inches or something like that.


----------



## SSS Inc.

EmJayDub;1689256 said:


> I care more about this weekend than Christmas, let it snow then! What did Ian say about Saturday? I have 20% for Sat night via NWS.


Not sure what Ian said but everything right now shows that bigger storm is still way south. There would have to be a major shift for us to get anything. Oh no, now I jinxed it.  I've got a party too so hopefully there are no surprises. Don't need that. I'm sure we have all been in the scenario where there is no snow in the forecast and you get outside to see 3". About 6-7 years ago that happened on Christmas day.


----------



## unit28

Well....SSS,
what model you checking?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSSSS means for Saturday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Schaffer says flurries Saturday, Christmas Eve.

For tomorrow night, 1-3" pretty much over the whole middle 1/3 of MN.


----------



## qualitycut

If we get anything over 1.5 tomorrow I think we will do the full route instead of getting a little Christmas and having to plow


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1689265 said:


> Well....SSS,
> what model you checking?





LwnmwrMan22;1689268 said:


> SSSSS means for Saturday.


What he said.

Unit: do you have a good way to figure out what the snow ratios are expected to be? I usually am able to figure out what NWS is thinking off of a meteogram. But that's the best I can do.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1689229 said:


> 10-4, I will be downloading some apps after dinner tonight I guess. I'm assuming it works with crappy Sprint service?


Yes, they both work alright...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1689286 said:


> Yes, they both work alright...


Ok, ill give them a whirl.


----------



## cbservicesllc

EmJayDub;1689256 said:


> I care more about this weekend than Christmas, let it snow then! What did Ian say about Saturday? I have 20% for Sat night via NWS.


Hey, some of us have kids and would like to be around for xmas!


----------



## OC&D

Well I squirted the bulk of the crud off of the truck, but I left the plow on....


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1689294 said:


> Hey, some of us have kids and would like to be around for xmas!


Right on. I hate being gone Christmas.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1689295 said:


> Well I squirted the bulk of the crud off of the truck, but I left the plow on....


I didn't even do that. I washed mine Sunday and then we got snow Monday.


----------



## unit28

I can find a couple.
Already turning out the lights though.
Just got done with dinner, too.

3am comes early
Get home about4 cram my life into a 3hr time frame
And do it again tomorrow


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1689294 said:


> Hey, some of us have kids and would like to be around for xmas!


Lol, I'm going to be a scrooge this year when it comes to Christmas day at my grandparents, an inlaw uncle & aunt wrecked a 20+ yr tradition of fondue because it's "too dangerous" for their kids, even though my younger bros & I grew up with it as well as my dad & remaining aunts and uncles. The menu for this year is soups & salads. 
Come dinnertime, I'm heading home and then probably out to the bar :laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

EmJayDub;1689334 said:


> Lol, I'm going to be a scrooge this year when it comes to Christmas day at my grandparents, an inlaw uncle & aunt wrecked a 20+ yr tradition of fondue because it's "too dangerous" for their kids, even though my younger bros & I grew up with it as well as my dad & remaining aunts and uncles. The menu for this year is soups & salads.
> Come dinnertime, I'm heading home and then probably out to the bar :laughing:


Soup and salad!?!?! What the Hell!

Our tradition is prime rib and lobster!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novaks latest.


----------



## TKLAWN

EmJayDub;1689334 said:


> Lol, I'm going to be a scrooge this year when it comes to Christmas day at my grandparents, an inlaw uncle & aunt wrecked a 20+ yr tradition of fondue because it's "too dangerous" for their kids, even though my younger bros & I grew up with it as well as my dad & remaining aunts and uncles. The menu for this year is soups & salads.
> Come dinnertime, I'm heading home and then probably out to the bar :laughing:


Mmm souper salad that sounds good I'll have that.


----------



## SSS Inc.

EmJayDub;1689334 said:


> Lol, I'm going to be a scrooge this year when it comes to Christmas day at my grandparents, an inlaw uncle & aunt wrecked a 20+ yr tradition of fondue because it's "too dangerous" for their kids, even though my younger bros & I grew up with it as well as my dad & remaining aunts and uncles. The menu for this year is soups & salads.
> Come dinnertime, I'm heading home and then probably out to the bar :laughing:


I would bring the Fondue and set it up yourself. Its not like you're at their house, you're at your grandmas house. Now I'm all ticked off at all the pansies out there these days. :realmad: I'm guessing their kids wear f'n helmets on walks too. Every once in a while one of my siblings tries to tweak the traditions and I'm not having it. All of a sudden it was no more presents to each other and I boycotted and to this day still buy them all something. 
Don't mess with traditions.


----------



## unit28

Novaks playing games.
Pretty wide band there compared to total surface analyses.

@SSS....
http://sanders.math.uwm.edu/cgi-bin-snowratio/sr_map_main.pl

...night


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1689345 said:


> Soup and salad!?!?! What the Hell!
> 
> Our tradition is prime rib and lobster!


Right?! It's ridiculous. I think I'll make definitely make a statement, the grandparents won't be happy but oh well, there's 22 or so in the family that'll be there.


----------



## BossPlow614

TKLAWN;1689353 said:


> Mmm souper salad that sounds good I'll have both.


Maybe if I was heading to Olive Garden for lunch.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1689359 said:


> Novaks playing games.
> Pretty wide band there compared to total surface analyses.
> 
> @SSS....
> http://sanders.math.uwm.edu/cgi-bin-snowratio/sr_map_main.pl
> 
> ...night


Agree on Novak and Thanks. Just tried it and its awesome.Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1689364 said:


> Agree on Novak and Thanks. Just tried it and its awesome.Thumbs Up


Too much math for me.

I'll just watch the radar.


----------



## qualitycut

I will just listen to sss lie again and look out my window


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1689355 said:


> I would bring the Fondue and set it up yourself. Its not like you're at their house, you're at your grandmas house. Now I'm all ticked off at all the pansies out there these days. :realmad: I'm guessing their kids wear f'n helmets on walks too. Every once in a while one of my siblings tries to tweak the traditions and I'm not having it. All of a sudden it was no more presents to each other and I boycotted and to this day still buy them all something.
> Don't mess with traditions.


Exactly ↑ traditions are in place for a reason.

I'd set it up if it wasn't so much work, might head to The Melting Pot with my buddies that night if they're open just in spite of the whole thing.

I'm not sure if their kids wear helmets on walks, I don't think it's _that _ bad, yet. :laughing:


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1689206 said:


> That's what I'm afraid of. Last week I took my two littlest to Target and I kid you not, I had two very cute moms each with their own kids offer to help me get my giant cartload to my truck.  The 18mo old in the one arm and the other one smiling was drawing in the cuties I think.


I have the same set up so which Target should I go to??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1689372 said:


> i will just listen to sss lie again and look out my window


Ha¡!¡!¡!¡!¡!


----------



## SnowGuy73

EmJayDub;1689363 said:


> Maybe if I was heading to Olive Garden for lunch.


That's exactly what I was thinking when you said it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1689371 said:


> Too much math for me.
> 
> I'll just watch the radar.


Same here...


----------



## Green Grass

EmJayDub;1689334 said:


> Lol, I'm going to be a scrooge this year when it comes to Christmas day at my grandparents, an inlaw uncle & aunt wrecked a 20+ yr tradition of fondue because it's "too dangerous" for their kids, even though my younger bros & I grew up with it as well as my dad & remaining aunts and uncles. The menu for this year is soups & salads.
> Come dinnertime, I'm heading home and then probably out to the bar :laughing:


Aren't they in Minnetrista? Mom and dads will have prime rib and ravioli.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1689355 said:


> I would bring the Fondue and set it up yourself. Its not like you're at their house, you're at your grandmas house. Now I'm all ticked off at all the pansies out there these days. :realmad: I'm guessing their kids wear f'n helmets on walks too. Every once in a while one of my siblings tries to tweak the traditions and I'm not having it. All of a sudden it was no more presents to each other and I boycotted and to this day still buy them all something.
> Don't mess with traditions.


Helicopter parents for sure...


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1689345 said:


> Soup and salad!?!?! What the Hell!
> 
> Our tradition is prime rib and lobster!


We having lobster at your house??


----------



## qualitycut

EmJayDub;1689373 said:


> Exactly ↑ traditions are in place for a reason.
> 
> I'd set it up if it wasn't so much work, might head to The Melting Pot with my buddies that night if they're open just in spite of the whole thing.
> 
> I'm not sure if their kids wear helmets on walks, I don't think it's _that _ bad, yet. :laughing:


The downfall of America. Their parents probably think they should get trophies for last place also


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1689385 said:


> We having lobster at your house??


Grandparents house, and then prime rib at ma and dads on Christmas day.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1689375 said:


> I have the same set up so which Target should I go to??


Richfield. I go at about 9 a.m. I figured out that's when all the active chicks that already got the workout out of the way are there. Somebody say yoga pants.Thumbs Up Don't go at 11, that's when the old people are there.



LwnmwrMan22;1689377 said:


> Ha¡!¡!¡!¡!¡!


You got lucky this time Lwnmwrman. You gambled and won. One of these times I'll be right.



qualitycut;1689389 said:


> The downfall of America. Their parents probably think they should get trophies for last place also


Everybody's a winner. Not in my house, If I school my kids in a board game I make sure they know it. wesport


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1689389 said:


> The downfall of America. Their parents probably think they should get trophies for last place also


They are participation trophies!


----------



## BossPlow614

Green Grass;1689380 said:


> Aren't they in Minnetrista? Mom and dads will have prime rib and ravioli.


My aunt & uncle? No, Burnsville/Apple Valley.

Quality, they probably do think they need last place trophies. Their kids started playing sports but I doubt they even keep score.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1689395 said:


> Grandparents house, and then prime rib at ma and dads on Christmas day.


Swedish meatballs and sausage at my house Christmas Eve. All are welcome. No lutefisk though. Gave that tradition up about 20 years ago, even my grandma didn't like it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1689396 said:


> Richfield. I go at about 9 a.m. I figured out that's when all the active chicks that already got the workout out of the way are there. Somebody say yoga pants.Thumbs Up Don't go at 11, that's when the old people are there.
> 
> You got lucky this time Lwnmwrman. You gambled and won. One of these times I'll be right.
> 
> Everybody's a winner. Not in my house, If I school my kids in a board game I make sure they know it. wesport


Those yoga pants were everywhere yesterday!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1689395 said:


> Grandparents house, and then prime rib at ma and dads on Christmas day.


just send the time and address and we will ALL be there. I will bring some


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1689403 said:


> Those yoga pants were everywhere yesterday!


I still have yet to see a pair of the Lulu lemon pants that were recalled................for being too transparent. :crying:


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1689403 said:


> Those yoga pants were everywhere yesterday!


I think I need to go to the Mall I always try to avoid them.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1689405 said:


> just send the time and address and we will ALL be there. I will bring some


Haha, I will tell them to set a place for one more.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1689409 said:


> I think I need to go to the Mall I always try to avoid them.


I love the mall, especially in the summer!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1689413 said:


> Haha, I will tell them to set a place for one more.


Try a few more, he's bringing the whole family.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1689414 said:


> I love the mall, especially in the summer!


You think the malls great try going to school at the U of M when the temps hit 50 in the Spring. That was the only reason I kept going(for a few years anyway).


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1689415 said:


> Try a few more, he's bringing the whole family.


I should have guessed that!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1689419 said:


> You think the malls great try going to school at the U of M when the temps hit 50 in the Spring. That was the only reason I kept going(for a few years anyway).


Working in the HOA common areas too when its like 90 degrees outside!


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1689419 said:


> You think the malls great try going to school at the U of M when the temps hit 50 in the Spring. That was the only reason I kept going(for a few years anyway).


↑
One thing ill really miss about graduating college this year. Now I might see eye candy running down a sidewalk in the spring/summer when hustling from property to property.


----------



## qualitycut

I look forward to jogging season every year, for me its strictly a spectator sport.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1689431 said:


> I look forward to jogging season every year, for me its strictly a spectator sport.


Ah yes, its a beautiful thing!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1689403 said:


> Those yoga pants were everywhere yesterday!


I second richfield... used to work fulltime fire down there... needless to say that was our daily grocery stop around that time..

Pretty much any super target is fair game...


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1689415 said:


> Try a few more, he's bringing the whole family.


I can leave the wife and kids at home. You want in SSS?


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1689440 said:


> I second richfield... used to work fulltime fire down there... needless to say that was our daily grocery stop around that time..
> 
> Pretty much any super target is fair game...


I think my moms cousin Dennis is on the fire dept there


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1689445 said:


> I can leave the wife and kids at home. You want in SSS?


Wait a minute here.....

Is your wife cute?

Haha. Plus I was thinking of going to sss house for some meatballs. Ill bring my own beer though!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1689445 said:


> I can leave the wife and kids at home. You want in SSS?


Ha, I'd be down for some lobster and prime rib. Beats the hell out of soup and salads.

Edit: How do we really know Snowguy isn't making this up and having McDonalds instead.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1689450 said:


> Ha, I'd be down for some lobster and prime rib. Beats the hell of soup and salads.


.

Unless its olive garden..

You have to put that disclaimer in there.


----------



## TKLAWN

All this food talk is making me hungry.


----------



## SSS Inc.

We're going to need some pictures posted of Christmas feasts, soup and all.


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1689450 said:


> Ha, I'd be down for some lobster and prime rib. Beats the hell of soup and salads.
> 
> Edit: How do we really know Snowguy isn't making this up and having McDonalds instead.


I may join you guys! I know I sure as hell wont be with the whole family, my younger brothers, mom & I will most likely leave because soup & salad for Christmas dinner sucks!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1689460 said:


> We're going to need some pictures posted of Christmas feasts, soup and all.


Well, we all know how to do it now thanks to lwnmwrman!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1689450 said:


> Ha, I'd be down for some lobster and prime rib. Beats the hell out of soup and salads.
> 
> Edit: How do we really know Snowguy isn't making this up and having McDonalds instead.


McDonalds, on Christmas you're on crack!!

Unless it snows, then its better than a deli express sandwich!


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1689468 said:


> McDonalds, on Christmas you're on crack!!
> 
> Unless it snows, then its better than a deli express sandwich!


Literally :laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

EmJayDub;1689462 said:


> I may join you guys! I know I sure as hell wont be with the whole family, my younger brothers, mom & I will most likely leave because soup & salad for Christmas dinner sucks!


That's a large protesting contingent. Since I like to see traditions upheld I would suggest coming together and convincing Grandma that they can still have the soups and salads as well as the fondue. Put it on those wacky parents to control there kids and keep them from said fondue. Its not fair to the group to eliminate something because a few don't want to participate. They can caution their children to avoid the fondue and everyone will be happy. Seems much easier this way instead of ruining it for many others. I'm being 100% serious, I wouldn't stand for it. I have a similar situation with a vegetarian and they can enjoy all of the salads and such but we are still having my moms Ham. Thumbs Up


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1689449 said:


> Wait a minute here.....
> 
> Is your wife cute?
> 
> Haha. Plus I was thinking of going to sss house for some meatballs. Ill bring my own beer though!


We start at your place then head over to SSS for meatballs and hockey?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1689471 said:


> We start at your place then head over to SSS for meatballs and hockey?


And Caramel Baileys, that's a little tradition I started about 5 years ago.

Edit: Just caught the comment on beer snowguy. I don't know if I can spring for Coors Light.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1689471 said:


> We start at your place then head over to SSS for meatballs and hockey?


Now you're talking!

I better pick up a few cases of Coors.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1689478 said:


> Now you're talking!
> 
> I better pick up a few cases of Coors.


I just cleared a driveway for a case of Coors so we have a start.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1689477 said:


> And Caramel Baileys, that's a little tradition I started about 5 years ago.
> 
> Edit: Just caught the comment on beer snowguy. I don't know if I can spring for Coors Light.


I know, I know, you're used to the cheap sh!t. I will pick up some Busch lite for you.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1689486 said:


> I just cleared a driveway for a case of Coors so we have a start.


That case won't last long....


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1689489 said:


> That case won't last long....


Key word is start. Do you think SSS has places for us to sleep?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1689491 said:


> Key word is start. Do you think SSS has places for us to sleep?


I guess we will find out!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1689491 said:


> Key word is start. Do you think SSS has places for us to sleep?


You can sleep in the basement. There's a mini fridge, power reclining love seat you guys can share and a tv.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ha! While you guys are yucking it up, talking food, I'm heading out to scrape some more lots before they totally freeze.

SUCKERS!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1689497 said:


> Ha! While you guys are yucking it up, talking food, I'm heading out to scrape some more lots before they totally freeze.
> 
> SUCKERS!!!


Are they still soft?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1689494 said:


> You can sleep in the basement. There's a mini fridge, power reclining love seat you guys can share and a tv.


I like where this is going!


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1689497 said:


> Ha! While you guys are yucking it up, talking food, I'm heading out to scrape some more lots before they totally freeze.
> 
> SUCKERS!!!


We'll I think most of us did that during the day. That's why we are all on here. Most of our stuff is all tar.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1689505 said:


> We'll I think most us did that during the day. That's why we are all on here. Most our stuff is all tar.


Ya, I have two that still look like crap but not much I can do.


----------



## Green Grass

Snowguy you guys light some crap on fire today?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1689519 said:


> Snowguy you guys light some crap on fire today?


Nothing good. An hvac unit at a hotel burnt up. Sounded better better on the page then it was.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1689522 said:


> Nothing good. An hvac unit at a hotel burnt up. *Sounded better better on the page then it was*.


Don't they always... :yow!:


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1689524 said:


> Don't they always... :yow!:


Well. I kind of figured it was going to be nothing... I was on first arriving engine.


----------



## BossPlow614

Is anyone salting lots tonight in the areas that couldn't be scraped?


----------



## SnowGuy73

EmJayDub;1689532 said:


> Is anyone salting lots tonight in the areas that couldn't be scraped?


Not this guy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Beside the brush line immediately on the other side of the truck and the pallet of salt in the back, what seems to be the issue here?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1689544 said:


> Beside the brush line immediately on the other side of the truck and the pallet of salt in the back, what seems to be the issue here?


I've come to the conclusion you're kind of like that Birdseed guy on Plowsite, only with a sharp looking legit business. Are you really stuck again?


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1689544 said:


> Beside the brush line immediately on the other side of the truck and the pallet of salt in the back, what seems to be the issue here?


Looks like you took your dinner for four and took it all in drinks tonight!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1689530 said:


> Well. I kind of figured it was going to be nothing... I was on first arriving engine.


Don't you guys have a full time duty crew?


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1689544 said:


> Beside the brush line immediately on the other side of the truck and the pallet of salt in the back, what seems to be the issue here?


No straps holding the pallet of salt.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Tried to hold the camera level.

I've made the corner before. Must be the salt I didn't take out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1689551 said:


> Don't you guys have a full time duty crew?


Only during the day, 07:00-3:30


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1689544 said:


> Beside the brush line immediately on the other side of the truck and the pallet of salt in the back, what seems to be the issue here?


Looks to be in reverse?


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1689544 said:


> Beside the brush line immediately on the other side of the truck and the pallet of salt in the back, what seems to be the issue here?


No Beacon?


----------



## SSS Inc.

First of all if thats hardpack my lots are looking great. Secondly, do you always back into corners when you start plowing?


----------



## BOSS LAWN

SSS Inc.;1689548 said:


> I've come to the conclusion you're kind of like that Birdseed guy on Plowsite, only with a sharp looking legit business. Are you really stuck again?


he likes to zip tie stuff together


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1689563 said:


> First of all if thats hardpack my lots are looking great. Secondly, do you always back into corners when you start plowing?


I was just thinking the same thing.... I don't even see the parking lot in that picture and if I am looking at it its no wonder you get all these calls during snow events!!

Haha.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Nah, it's an escape path for the back gym door.


----------



## qualitycut

The issue may be you dont know how to drive?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1689574 said:


> The issue may be you dont know how to drive?


Starting to think it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1689574 said:


> The issue may be you dont know how to drive?


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

The snow o meter is up to 3.3 now.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1689575 said:


> Starting to think it.


Good news you didn't hit a car!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

First tow strap is broke.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1689583 said:


> The snow o meter is up to 3.3 now.


We are already at 2-4" here. Said this morning we will be at 3-5 by tomorrow morning.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Where your truck is looks like a pretty good spot to put the snow instead.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1689591 said:


> Where your truck is looks like a pretty good spot to put the snow instead.


You mean to keep the truck from going in there tomorrow night?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1689589 said:


> First tow strap is broke.


From the other day when you got stuck? Or this time?


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1689590 said:


> We are already at 2-4" here. Said this morning we will be at 3-5 by tomorrow morning.


That is true.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1689544 said:


> Beside the brush line immediately on the other side of the truck and the pallet of salt in the back, what seems to be the issue here?


LOL - I can't believe you're getting stuck plowing parking lots. Were you looking down at your phone again?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1689596 said:


> From the other day when you got stuck? Or this time?


Hahahahah!

The other day weakened it!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1688722 said:


> No kidding. When I wake up tomorrow we will be 3-5".
> 
> At least after Friday my schedule eases for a couple of weeks with the schools closed.


Yep, sure did...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

So did this show move more north? Channel 5 really shows nothing for me and NWS dropped me to around an inch again


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yeah, snow moved north. Again.

Buddy was on his way home from church, pulled me out.

Broke first strap from edge of plow blade.

I'M OUT! Just being stupid and doing stuff I shouldn't be.

Surprised no one called the cops where I was.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1689608 said:


> So did this show move more north? Channel 5 really shows nothing for me and NWS dropped me to around an inch again


That's the way its looking.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1689604 said:


> LOL - I can't believe you're getting stuck plowing parking lots. Were you looking down at your phone again?


He was probably checking out some yoga booty at the gym


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Figures when I get guys ready before a snow. But who knows by tomorrow morning


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1689614 said:


> He was probably checking out some yoga booty at the gym


My guess is he is at the highschool gym.


----------



## qualitycut

North as in north of cities?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1689616 said:


> My guess is he is at the highschool gym.


Well that's just wrong. ....


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1689617 said:


> North as in north of cities?


No, just shifted more to the north.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1689604 said:


> LOL - I can't believe you're getting stuck plowing parking lots. Were you looking down at your phone again?


This spot wasn't a parking lot. We need to plow a path around a gym at On of the schools for a fire escape route. It's tight with a hill that slants off fairly sharp.

Did it fine a couple of snowfalls ago, but this time couldn't get any traction.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1689619 said:


> Well that's just wrong. ....


He does a couple schools so I just figured.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Although, accu has been downgrading all day. I started out with 1-3, then 1-2, now I'm at a coating to an inch.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1689624 said:


> He does a couple schools so I just figured.


I know, I was just kidding.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nws now says 1-3 possible and mainly before 1:00. It was 2:00 before and before that it was midnight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1689616 said:


> My guess is he is at the highschool gym.


I could make it awkward and admit it was the 3rd-5th grade school.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1689634 said:


> Nws now says 1-3 possible and mainly before 1:00. It was 2:00 before and before that it was midnight.


Snow, mainly before 3am. Low around 4. North wind 5 to 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible.

Belinda just said more North and "we will get less"... she might be drunk... or is that Julie? Thumbs Up


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1689638 said:


> I could make it awkward and admit it was the 3rd-5th grade school.


If you say you where looking I am calling the cops!


----------



## banonea

Tomorrow around a inch unless it shifts south, this weekend sounds like it could be fun here.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm at the second school now, plowing a path around the playground that was requested.

Cops have driven by 3 times. I'm sure they're trying to figure out if I'm supposed to be plowing the playground, or if I'd been joining in on those Coors / Busch Lights earlier.

Got my email printed off in case they stop.


----------



## qualitycut

Ian had 3.3 and looked like pretty much done by 12


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1689657 said:


> Ian had 3.3 and looked like pretty much done by 12


At least the consensus seems be the heavy stuff over by midnight...


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1689657 said:


> Ian had 3.3 and looked like pretty much done by 12


Ian also was wearing Jana shortalls glasses so that could be a factor.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone have an idea what a Wide out is going to cost me? Ballpark?


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1689671 said:


> Anyone have an idea what a Wide out is going to cost me? Ballpark?


I'd be interested in selling my Wideout. It's a POS compared to my MVPs. Gotta give credit to Western for promoting the heck out of those plows, a lot of people seem to think they're the cat's azz.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1689671 said:


> Anyone have an idea what a Wide out is going to cost me? Ballpark?


Why what did you do?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1689675 said:


> Why what did you do?


Nada, just bought an older C plow this fall for townhomes and don't really see the time savings over standard back dragging. Figure a wide out would be useful on the schools when we can use this truck outside of the town home route.


----------



## cbservicesllc

00z GFS dropped to about a half inch at MSP tomorrow tonight... 00z NAM is up around 1.5...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1689678 said:


> Nada, just bought an older C plow this fall for townhomes and don't really see the time savings over standard back dragging. Figure a wide out would be useful on the schools when we can use this truck outside of the town home route.


Some guys swear by those... how about quality of the job... any better than regular backdragging?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1689680 said:


> Some guys swear by those... how about quality of the job... any better than regular backdragging?


I don't really see it.

With that said, a buddy of mine that does 60+ foreclosures, he swears by them.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1689681 said:


> I don't really see it.
> 
> With that said, a buddy of mine that does 60+ foreclosures, he swears by them.


Interesting... when in doubt I guess I just put the VXT in scoop mode and use it as a reverse V...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1689688 said:


> Interesting... when in doubt I guess I just put the VXT in scoop mode and use it as a reverse V...


I should clarify, my buddy swears by the C plow for houses.

I have 5 other Boss V's.

Looking at possibly replacing the C plow with something that would bebusuable for the schools as well.


----------



## qualitycut

Why not a blizzard?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1689671 said:


> Anyone have an idea what a Wide out is going to cost me? Ballpark?


Last time I checked over the summer it was about 8 grand installed. Sometimes you can find a slightly used for 5-6 grand


----------



## BossPlow614

↑ wow! You can get a VXT completely installed much cheaper & a much better plow!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1689691 said:


> Why not a blizzard?


No dealer support on the north side.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

EmJayDub;1689693 said:


> ↑ wow! You can get a VXT completely installed much cheaper & a much better plow!


Yeah, I'd just put another V on before I put $8k into a plow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wasn't it like 2 days ago I hit 4,000 posts? How the hell did I get almost 200 more already?


----------



## qualitycut

There's a dealer just north of Cambridge I think


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1689699 said:


> Yeah, I'd just put another V on before I put $8k into a plow.


That's a lot of ching... I didn't know they were that much...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1689714 said:


> That's a lot of ching... I didn't know they were that much...


That's why I went with a blizzard I think I got it for about 5500 wideout was high 7s, blizzards are supposed to be stronger as well


----------



## Polarismalibu

The dealer that said that price over the summer always seems like there way over priced.

9'2 boss v was almost the same price as the wideout there. 

I got my wideout it was a month old $5500 installed.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1689674 said:


> I'd be interested in selling my Wideout. It's a POS compared to my MVPs. Gotta give credit to Western for promoting the heck out of those plows, a lot of people seem to think they're the cat's azz.


I'm interested for the right price.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1689692 said:


> Last time I checked over the summer it was about 8 grand installed. Sometimes you can find a slightly used for 5-6 grand


I was quoted right around $7k in about November this year that was at friendly chev in fridley.


----------



## SnowGuy73

It just keeps changing at nws...

Snow mainly before 2am 1-2" expected!

Accu has me at 1" still.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like its headed for you lwnmwrmn.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1689765 said:


> I was quoted right around $7k in about November this year that was at friendly chev in fridley.


We paid around that for ours. If you like your blizzard, you should like the wide out just as much if not more.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1689778 said:


> We paid around that for ours. If you like your blizzard, you should like the wide out just as much if not more.


Well I definitely like the chain lift better then the arm that blizzard runs.

Where did you have yours installed?


----------



## TKLAWN

Waconia farm supply.


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1689788 said:


> Waconia farm supply.


They don't sell western any more they are just a boss dealer. Check out snow plows plus in Buffalo.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1689788 said:


> Waconia farm supply.


Ya.... That worries me, I've seen those idiots "fix" a Snowex spreader.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1689799 said:


> They don't sell western any more they are just a boss dealer. Check out snow plows plus in Buffalo.


Problem is I need a dealer close by if something goes wrong.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Channel 11 just showed 1.3" for the metro.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1689718 said:


> The dealer that said that price over the summer always seems like there way over priced.
> 
> 9'2 boss v was almost the same price as the wideout there.
> 
> I got my wideout it was a month old $5500 installed.


Wow that dealer is way high. A couple years ago I bought a 9'2" vxt and work done to my spreader for 6500 out the door. This was a new plow installed


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I'm going to be getting a price from my dealer down here for a wideout maybe today


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1689822 said:


> I'm going to be getting a price from my dealer down here for a wideout maybe today


Where are you at?

Let me know what you're told.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1689799 said:


> They don't sell western any more they are just a boss dealer. Check out snow plows plus in Buffalo.


Love snow plows plus


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1689823 said:


> Where are you at?
> 
> Let me know what you're told.


An hour south of the metro but dealer is in mankato


----------



## cbservicesllc

I know Novak tends to be a lot more liberal than the others, but he seems to be waving the banner about this weekend comparing it to Dec. 4th and that no one else has really even mentioned it yet...


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1689808 said:


> Ya.... That worries me, I've seen those idiots "fix" a Snowex spreader.


They have had a lot of turnover there. I think they are worse than before. Getting parts is a nightmare.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1689829 said:


> Love snow plows plus


I've heard good things.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1689837 said:


> They have had a lot of turnover there. I think they are worse than before. Getting parts is a nightmare.


Yes that's the other thing. They are a master parts dealer for Snowex..... Yet they have nothing in stock for Snowex!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1689831 said:


> I know Novak tends to be a lot more liberal than the others, but he seems to be waving the banner about this weekend comparing it to Dec. 4th and that no one else has really even mentioned it yet...


Channel 5 this morning that this weekend storm moved northwest quite a bit. Pretty much knocking the southeast metro. I really hope it goes back south.

Yup, just saw novaks graphic. That's what 5 showed too.


----------



## banonea

For you guys looking for the whiteout plows, call Michael truck in Lacrosse WI. He has had the best price on plows in the area I have found. The other place is quality truck in Bloomington IL. I priced a MVP there this year at $5200.00 delivered to Rochester, not sure on the MVP. Just a FYI, I canl install any of the western plows for anyone for $300.00 to $500.00 depending on the age of the plow and work needing to be done.


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;1689893 said:


> For you guys looking for the whiteout plows, call Michael truck in Lacrosse WI. He has had the best price on plows in the area I have found. The other place is quality truck in Bloomington IL. I priced a MVP there this year at $5200.00 delivered to Rochester, not sure on the MVP. Just a FYI, I canl install any of the western plows for anyone for $300.00 to $500.00 depending on the age of the plow and work needing to be done.


Will do. Do they deliver anywhere or do they have a shop in Rochester?


----------



## banonea

SnowGuy73;1689896 said:


> Will do. Do they deliver anywhere or do they have a shop in Rochester?


Quality will deliver any ware I think. Michael in Lacrosse I am not sure. For the cost if delivery, it's cheaper and faster to drive there. If you have the flex fleet system, I ma sure they have it put together and you can hook it up and drive away, or you can just short chain it too


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1689893 said:


> For you guys looking for the whiteout plows, call Michael truck in Lacrosse WI. He has had the best price on plows in the area I have found. The other place is quality truck in Bloomington IL. I priced a MVP there this year at $5200.00 delivered to Rochester, not sure on the MVP. Just a FYI, I canl install any of the western plows for anyone for $300.00 to $500.00 depending on the age of the plow and work needing to be done.


I'll keep that in mind if I sell my boss' and get a wide out


----------



## qualitycut

I have had a few people I know switch to wideouts from blizzards, the main complaints were they didn't lift as high, rubber cutting edges on the wings and not built as tough.


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;1689898 said:


> Quality will deliver any ware I think. Michael in Lacrosse I am not sure. For the cost if delivery, it's cheaper and faster to drive there. If you have the flex fleet system, I ma sure they have it put together and you can hook it up and drive away, or you can just short chain it too


I'm looking for my 2013 Silverado so I'd need the mount and everything. Right now I have blizzards.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1689906 said:


> I have had a few people I know switch to wideouts from blizzards, the main complaints were they didn't lift as high, rubber cutting edges on the wings and not built as tough.


The wideouts don't lift as high?

Quality, I'm assuming you have the 8100 right? Did blizzard make it so you can adjust the raise doped yet? I always hates how slow the 810 plows raise.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1689906 said:


> I have had a few people I know switch to wideouts from blizzards, the main complaints were they didn't lift as high, rubber cutting edges on the wings and not built as tough.


The rubber edges are what would turn me off. I get pretty good wear on my blizzard wings and I can only imagine what it would be if they weren't steel. I do like the way the westerns look though.


----------



## Martinson9

SSS Inc.;1689914 said:


> The rubber edges are what would turn me off. I get pretty good wear on my blizzard wings and I can only imagine what it would be if they weren't steel. I do like the way the westerns look though.


We have Western wings for 4 of our Western plows. All of them have poly edges on the wings. They aren't going to wear any faster than the steel cutting edges. They can't. The main cutting edge would have to wear down too.

Anyone looking for a plow in the west Metro consider Perry's in Long Lake. If service is important to you, they do a good job. Buy a plow from them and they will take good care of you. They sell Boss and Western.


----------



## TKLAWN

Going on the 5th year on our edges. They started to wear on the out side,so I switched them around. Should get two more seasons, I would guess. As far as stacking, it will stack as high as you can get it. I'm guessing people who have said bad thing about them have not used or owned one.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1689913 said:


> The wideouts don't lift as high?
> 
> Quality, I'm assuming you have the 8100 right? Did blizzard make it so you can adjust the raise doped yet? I always hates how slow the 810 plows raise.


I don't know its a two year old plow. And yes if you Google it you can also find other blogs saying it doesn't raise as high.


----------



## OC&D

Camden;1689674 said:


> I'd be interested in selling my Wideout. It's a POS compared to my MVPs. Gotta give credit to Western for promoting the heck out of those plows, a lot of people seem to think they're the cat's azz.


Out of curiosity, what makes it a POS?

I've never really looked at one too close, but if they're designed like the Blizzards, I might understand why you say that.


----------



## TKLAWN

Anyone looking for a plow in the west Metro consider Perry's in Long Lake. If service is important to you, they do a good job. Buy a plow from them and they will take good care of you. They sell Boss and Western.[/QUOTE]

X2 for Perry's. They really know their stuff.Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1689914 said:


> The rubber edges are what would turn me off. I get pretty good wear on my blizzard wings and I can only imagine what it would be if they weren't steel. I do like the way the westerns look though.


That's kind of what I was thinking to.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1689926 said:


> Anyone looking for a plow in the west Metro consider Perry's in Long Lake. If service is important to you, they do a good job. Buy a plow from them and they will take good care of you. They sell Boss and Western.


I forgot Perry's was a western dealer.

Ill have to check them out next time I'm across the street there. 
X2 for Perry's. They really know their stuff.Thumbs Up[/QUOTE]


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1689831 said:


> I know Novak tends to be a lot more liberal than the others, but he seems to be waving the banner about this weekend comparing it to Dec. 4th and that no one else has really even mentioned it yet...


He's probably paying a lot of attention to the Euro. Here is the last nights run and it get close to the metro.


----------



## OC&D

NWS just posted a statement.

SNOW WILL SPREAD INTO WESTERN MINNESOTA THIS AFTERNOON AND ACROSS
EASTERN MINNESOTA AND WEST CENTRAL WISCONSIN BY THIS EVENING. THE
SNOW WILL PERSIST THROUGH MUCH OF THE NIGHT. SNOW ACCUMULATIONS
WILL BE IN THE 1 TO 2 INCH RANGE. SOME ISOLATED 3 INCH AMOUNTS ARE
POSSIBLE IN THE CANBY... WILLMAR AND ST CLOUD AREAS.

No mention of Anything this weekend except extreme cold.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Number 9 has 2" total tonight ending around 03:00

I really would like to see it done by midnight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1689936 said:


> He's probably paying a lot of attention to the Euro. Here is the last nights run and it get close to the metro.


Ya, that's about what he is showing.

He also has 2-4" for tonight.


----------



## Polarismalibu

My wideout lifts high enough to block the lights. Stacking will go even higher because of the chain.


----------



## qualitycut

Martinson9;1689919 said:


> We have Western wings for 4 of our Western plows. All of them have poly edges on the wings. They aren't going to wear any faster than the steel cutting edges. They can't. The main cutting edge would have to wear down too.rn.


The wings are a little different than the ones on a wideout or blizzard. The Outsides wear down quite a bit they are not in a  fixed location.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1689937 said:


> NWS just posted a statement.
> 
> SNOW WILL SPREAD INTO WESTERN MINNESOTA THIS AFTERNOON AND ACROSS
> EASTERN MINNESOTA AND WEST CENTRAL WISCONSIN BY THIS EVENING. THE
> SNOW WILL PERSIST THROUGH MUCH OF THE NIGHT. SNOW ACCUMULATIONS
> WILL BE IN THE 1 TO 2 INCH RANGE. SOME ISOLATED 3 INCH AMOUNTS ARE
> POSSIBLE IN THE CANBY... WILLMAR AND ST CLOUD AREAS.
> 
> No mention of Anything this weekend except extreme cold.


Most of the other models are still well S.E. of the area. The euro could is shift back. By mid day if they're all close to us they'll say something. They still have two days to start messing with the forecasts.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1689945 said:


> The wings are a little different than the ones on a wideout or blizzard. The Outsides wear down quite a bit they are not in a fixed location.


Ya mine are all rounded.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1689938 said:


> Number 9 has 2" total tonight ending around 03:00
> 
> I really would like to see it done by midnight.


I'd really like to see 2" for a change.

-Off to Target.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1689946 said:


> Most of the other models are still well S.E. of the area. The euro could is shift back. By mid day if they're all close to us they'll say something. They still have two days to start messing with the forecasts.


Hopefully it does stay south.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1689949 said:


> I'd really like to see 2" for a change.
> 
> -Off to Target.


Better pay with cash!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

RTV is up and running. Bad controller. Gotta run home and tear this controller apart and see if there is crap to clean, or if the controller is shot.

My C plow controller is shot, joystick is broke. 

Damn, the only way I could bleed money faster would be if my blood was gold and I took a bath with a straight razor.


----------



## SnowGuy73

This was posted in the Wisconsin discussion thread, notice Minneapolis.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1689954 said:


> RTV is up and running. Bad controller. Gotta run home and tear this controller apart and see if there is crap to clean, or if the controller is shot.
> 
> My C plow controller is shot, joystick is broke.
> 
> Damn, the only way I could bleed money faster would be if my blood was gold and I took a bath with a straight razor.


What are your guys doing with these controllers!?! Haha.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1689954 said:


> RTV is up and running. Bad controller. Gotta run home and tear this controller apart and see if there is crap to clean, or if the controller is shot.
> 
> My C plow controller is shot, joystick is broke.
> 
> *Damn, the only way I could bleed money faster would be if my blood was gold and I took a bath with a straight razor.*


*
*

I got to remember that one:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1689954 said:


> RTV is up and running. Bad controller. Gotta run home and tear this controller apart and see if there is crap to clean, or if the controller is shot.
> 
> My C plow controller is shot, joystick is broke.
> 
> Damn, the only way I could bleed money faster would be if my blood was gold and I took a bath with a straight razor.


You can get just the joystick, about $45


----------



## SnowGuy73

Now number 9 is at 1.9".


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1689957 said:


> This was posted in the Wisconsin discussion thread, notice Minneapolis.


John dee has it practically on the metro now too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1689964 said:


> You can get just the joystick, about $45


It's broke inside the box, couldn't figure out how to pull the box apart without ruining the connections to the board.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1689970 said:


> John dee has it practically on the metro now too.


Come on.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Mother.....


----------



## qualitycut

On radar it sure looks like its going to be here earlier than they are saying


----------



## SnowGuy73

I better head to the mall this afternoon and get some shopping done.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1689979 said:


> On radar it sure looks like its going to be here earlier than they are saying


I was just looking at that. Looks like it just developed on top of western mn and north metro.


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1689920 said:


> Going on the 5th year on our edges. They started to wear on the out side,so I switched them around. Should get two more seasons, I would guess. As far as stacking, it will stack as high as you can get it. I'm guessing people who have said bad thing about them have not used or owned one.


Or they have stack stops installed.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1689984 said:


> I better head to the mall this afternoon and get some shopping done.


I'm thinking the same. The gfs neice wants some Victoria secret perfume and I volunteered to go get it.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1689991 said:


> I'm thinking the same. The gfs neice wants some Victoria secret perfume and I volunteered to go get it.


Nice move. LUCKY!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1689991 said:


> I'm thinking the same. The gfs neice wants some Victoria secret perfume and I volunteered to go get it.


What a nice guy you are! ;-)


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

For those that don't want snow, don't read the end of the forecast discussion.


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1689975 said:


> Mother.....


Updated @ 10? It's not even 10 yet?!??


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1689998 said:


> For those that don't want snow, don't read the end of the forecast discussion.


I can't understand half the stuff in there anyways!


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1690002 said:


> Updated @ 10? It's not even 10 yet?!??


It always says 10:00.


----------



## qualitycut

So what does kstc and Kstp mean? The locations of the two news stations?k


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1690003 said:


> I can't understand half the stuff in there anyways!


Summary:

Snow this weekend. Snow Christmas Eve. Snow every 36-48 hours through New Years.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1689954 said:


> Damn, the only way I could bleed money faster would be if my blood was gold and I took a bath with a straight razor.


LOL - That's a great quote! And I can totally relate.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1689998 said:


> For those that don't want snow, don't read the end of the forecast discussion.


It says 1-1.5?


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1689984 said:


> I better head to the mall this afternoon and get some shopping done.


I have to remind myself how lucky I am to have my wife do all the shopping. The only gift I buy is for her, and that usually consists of a trip to Arthur's and having her pick something out.

I will admit that it might be fun to have to go to VS to pick something up though.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1690006 said:


> Summary:
> 
> Snow this weekend. Snow Christmas Eve. Snow every 36-48 hours through New Years.


Whatever. It seems to be more often than not that I have to plow on the holidays. I just hate having to be out New Years Eve though with all of the idiots on the road...or at least a much higher percentage of them.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1690006 said:


> Summary:
> 
> Snow this weekend. Snow Christmas Eve. Snow every 36-48 hours through New Years.


That will change.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1690010 said:


> It says 1-1.5?


For today, or the days listed?


----------



## ryde307

Everytime I check this there are 10 more pages.
I went out to enjoy the snow for a bit yesterday.


----------



## Green Grass

OC&D;1690002 said:


> Updated @ 10? It's not even 10 yet?!??


East coast time


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

New C plow controller, new Boss V controller, 9' Boss Straight cutting edge, $875. Merry Christmas.


----------



## qualitycut

snowguy73;1690021 said:


> for today, or the days listed?


we have high confidence in ifr conditions this evening with the
snow that is coming in...but relatively low confidence in the very
short term with the low stratus and 1500 ft ceilings that are
just a county north of the airport. We think there is a decent
chance to see a broken ceiling at some point this morning...but
not precisely sure when it will arrive and how long it will last.
We moved up the timing of the snow this evening a bit. The evening
commute could be impacted by at least very light snow and mvfr/ifr
visibility. We think the snow will move out before the friday
morning rush...so vis will be improving drastically...but 1500 ft
ceilings may still be lingering. We think kmsp will end up near
1"...perhaps 1.5". We think the slightly higher totals will be
closer to kstc.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Kstc = St. Cloud.


----------



## TKLAWN

ryde307;1690027 said:


> Everytime I check this there are 10 more pages.
> I went out to enjoy the snow for a bit yesterday.


Nice. That's the house I grew up in. The guys bought it from my dad five or so years ago. I was out most of the day yesterday in the ditches. It was fun just to get out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1690027 said:


> Everytime I check this there are 10 more pages.
> I went out to enjoy the snow for a bit yesterday.


You guys land any of the work I sent your way?


----------



## ryde307

TKLAWN;1690047 said:


> Nice. That's the house I grew up in. The guys bought it from my dad five or so years ago. I was out most of the day yesterday in the ditches. It was fun just to get out.


That's crazy. They could use a bit more snow but it was good just to get out. I have not rode around here in a couple years besides a quick A to B on the lake.
We left waconia cut across the lake got to a trail to 7. Rode the ditch to New Germany sampled some beer, then down to Norwood. At that point the fields were really windblown and mostly bare dirt chunks. We decided to try the 5 ditch to Waconia. Not great. Cut behind the highschool to CR30? through some neighborhoods back to the lake.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1690006 said:


> Summary:
> 
> Snow this weekend. Snow Christmas Eve. Snow every 36-48 hours through New Years.


Saw that... tried to ignore...


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1690050 said:


> You guys land any of the work I sent your way?


Yes and no. We were hired by Neil then his management said they have no snow budget and it has to be done in house.

Then you and neil both sent us to Josh. Things were good met him to sign paperwork and he realized he forgot some stuff. We drove through everything I said I will make the revisions and send it to you this afternoon. I followed up and he said his boss was rethinking things. 2 weeks went by and I kept trying to follow up with no response. I noticed after a storm things were clear. So I followed up and said I assume it is covered but can you let me know either way. I got an email a few days ago saying his boss decided they would hire reliable because they do sites that share the lots.

Neil then called and said they have a little budget and we are basically a back up for him for a big storm.

It was a good lead but it sounds like there are some power battles between managers in house and that cut us out. With how the process went I am not to upset about it. I have a feeling as the season went on there would only be headaches.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1690073 said:


> Yes and no. We were hired by Neil then his management said they have no snow budget and it has to be done in house.
> 
> Then you and neil both sent us to Josh. Things were good met him to sign paperwork and he realized he forgot some stuff. We drove through everything I said I will make the revisions and send it to you this afternoon. I followed up and he said his boss was rethinking things. 2 weeks went by and I kept trying to follow up with no response. I noticed after a storm things were clear. So I followed up and said I assume it is covered but can you let me know either way. I got an email a few days ago saying his boss decided they would hire reliable because they do sites that share the lots.
> 
> Neil then called and said they have a little budget and we are basically a back up for him for a big storm.
> 
> It was a good lead but it sounds like there are some power battles between managers in house and that cut us out. With how the process went I am not to upset about it. I have a feeling as the season went on there would only be headaches.


Yeah, you have the right gut feeling.

No one at either of the properties ever had a definite attitude when it would come to services needed.

It was quite the cluster last year as they kept moving parking lots around.

Makes sense that they went with Reliable for the Washington properties.

The Vue, for what they're getting for units there, cracks me up how these properties say "we don't have money for snow".

Bull crap. Our services are about .05% of the monthly income for these properties, and it's probably one of the most needed.


----------



## Camden

Are any of you in Owatonna? I have 2 locations there that need a service provider. I have a 5 year contract with the client so if you do a good job you'll be set for quite a while. Call me if you're interested 32O-616-14nine-nine


----------



## qualitycut

I would plow the vue for free lap dances


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1690088 said:


> I would plow the vue for free lap dances


Now you're talking!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1690088 said:


> I would plow the vue for free lap dances


This would be "The Vue" by Loring Park (enjoy THOSE lap dances) and not "Deja VU".


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1690094 said:


> This would be "The Vue" by Loring Park (enjoy THOSE lap dances) and not "Deja VU".


:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## ryde307

That would be the VU this is the Vue. Although the women that live at the Vue are the type that have money, work out 3 hours a day and wear yoga pants always. So if you can make that happen I am in.

Beat me to it ^


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1690094 said:


> This would be "The Vue" by Loring Park (enjoy THOSE lap dances) and not "Deja VU".


I preferred to focus on the Female tenants while I was there but I am sure there is plenty of Lwnmwrs option if you choose that route.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1690094 said:


> This would be "The Vue" by Loring Park (enjoy THOSE lap dances) and not "Deja VU".


Sorry just left Victoria Secret minds in the wrong place.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1690094 said:


> This would be "The Vue" by Loring Park (enjoy THOSE lap dances) and not "Deja VU".


Hahahahah.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1690101 said:


> Sorry just left Victoria Secret minds in the wrong place.


I should've went there instead. Target was a bust and not the good kind. :crying:

NWS has me back at 1-3 up from the 1-2. NAM's back at like 3".


----------



## ryde307

My NWS just changed to the same. In the weather graph is now shows the snow starting a bit earlier and longer.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1690114 said:


> My NWS just changed to the same. In the weather graph is now shows the snow starting a bit earlier and longer.


Great.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

Same 1-3, but they've decreased to 80% chance. Hourly weather graph shows 2.0 inches before midnight, 0.3 after for my location...

Must be because the NAM and GFS are about 2 inches apart?


----------



## qualitycut

So still mainly done by 12 that's pretty much what the locals said last night


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1690123 said:


> So still mainly done by 12 that's pretty much what the locals said last night


Well that's good, ill take it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;1690086 said:


> Are any of you in Owatonna? I have 2 locations there that need a service provider. I have a 5 year contract with the client so if you do a good job you'll be set for quite a while. Call me if you're interested 32O-616-14nine-nine


I am. Will call you in a bit. Eating at red lobster in makato while my plow is being fixed


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I am now at less than half inch possible


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hammer just said more of a central MN snow event, maybe an inch or two for metro.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hammer on 5 just said the more he looks at things it looks like this will be a Central MN storm possibly skirting the Cities... Southern MN looks to escape the snow

Edit: Says Hennepin and Washington Counties appear to get a little


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1690031 said:


> New C plow controller, new Boss V controller, 9' Boss Straight cutting edge, $875. Merry Christmas.


Your ss blade already needs a cutting edge?


----------



## OC&D

I'm hoping it winds up by 2 at the latest so we can get on it. We don't need a bunch of those crappy timed ones that end right before everyone else gets out of bed, and then they wonder why their lot isn't clean an hour later when they get to work.... We had plenty of those last year.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1690129 said:


> I am now at less than half inch possible


I'm still at 1-2", but I'm down to 80% chance.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

djagusch;1690133 said:


> Your ss blade already needs a cutting edge?


In big snows my dealer sells guys blades after each storm. I put about 6-8 per plowing and edges last me a couple years


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1690135 said:


> I'm hoping it winds up by 2 at the latest so we can get on it. We don't need a bunch of those crappy timed ones that end right before everyone else gets out of bed, and then they wonder why their lot isn't clean an hour later when they get to work.... We had plenty of those last year.


Ideally midnight for me. That way I can be mostly done and off the road before all the morning commuters are out.


----------



## BossPlow614

Hammer also said the big storm should be mostly affecting Chicago & Madison, maybe a little bit of extreme SE MN


----------



## CleanCutL&S

After years of reading this thread I finally took the time to join!
Thanks for all the insight into these constantly changing forecasts. 
-Ben


----------



## SnowGuy73

EmJayDub;1690141 said:


> Hammer also said the big storm should be mostly affecting Chicago & Madison, maybe a little bit of extreme SE MN


Still too close for comfort!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

CleanCutL&S;1690145 said:


> After years of reading this thread I finally took the time to join!
> Thanks for all the insight into these constantly changing forecasts.
> -Ben


Welcome Ben!


----------



## qualitycut

CleanCutL&S;1690145 said:


> After years of reading this thread I finally took the time to join!
> Thanks for all the insight into these constantly changing forecasts.
> -Ben


What about all the other bs we talk about? Welcome


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1690154 said:


> What about all the other bs we talk about? Welcome


He's not interested in that.

What mall did you go to?


----------



## OC&D

CleanCutL&S;1690145 said:


> After years of reading this thread I finally took the time to join!
> Thanks for all the insight into these constantly changing forecasts.
> -Ben


Well at least you knew what you were getting yourself into ahead of time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1690133 said:


> Your ss blade already needs a cutting edge?


Never had one upon closer inspection.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CleanCutL&S;1690145 said:


> After years of reading this thread I finally took the time to join!
> Thanks for all the insight into these constantly changing forecasts.
> -Ben


Welcome!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1690169 said:


> Never had one upon closer inspection.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1690169 said:


> Never had one upon closer inspection.


Huh?

You were plowing without a cutting edge.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Number 4 says a central Mn storm as well. 1-3". I was right on the line of less than an inch and 1-3".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1690177 said:


> Huh?
> 
> You were plowing without a cutting edge.


Looks that way. Guess I will look closer next time and make sure a new plow has a cutting edge.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1690158 said:


> He's not interested in that.
> 
> What mall did you go to?


Woodbury. Then was going to Burnsville and pulled in the lot and Googled the hockey lodge to see where it was only to find out its gone to many people out now so calling it quits till after lunch.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1690182 said:


> Looks that way. Guess I will look closer next time and make sure a new plow has a cutting edge.


Did it fall off or they sold you a plow without an edge?

Either way why did you have to pay for it?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Maybe run it on the trip edge for a while?

Cutting edge isn't much taller than trip edge.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1690169 said:


> Never had one upon closer inspection.


Haha no wonder you were getting so many hard pack calls.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1690197 said:


> Haha no wonder you were getting so many hard pack calls.


Nah, all hard pack calls are from truck lots.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1690193 said:


> Maybe run it on the trip edge for a while?
> 
> Cutting edge isn't much taller than trip edge.


I think there are some plows that actually don't need a cutting edge initially. I think Fischer is one of those specifically....I seem to recall a thread on here about that but I can't seem to find it.


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;1690126 said:


> I am. Will call you in a bit. Eating at red lobster in makato while my plow is being fixed


Good deal. I'm driving to Minneapolis right now so it's a good time to chat.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sun is out here... Getting that clean blacktop all warmed up so this fluffy snow will stick right to it once driven on.


----------



## qualitycut

Its going to go north


----------



## ryde307

Boss skid plows do not come with cutting edges. You ware the trip down some first then add a cutting edge later.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1690241 said:


> Boss skid plows do not come with cutting edges. You ware the trip down some first then add a cutting edge later.


We put it on, have about 1/2" of the cutting edge below the trip edge.

Now I'm thinking about taking it off and throwing it in the shed.


----------



## qualitycut

Why don't they just make the trip edge shorter?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1690240 said:


> Its going to go north


Is that what its looking like or are you just guessing?


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1690255 said:


> Is that what its looking like or are you just guessing?


Looks like it on radar

Edit: around and inch! Down from 1-3


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1690250 said:


> We put it on, have about 1/2" of the cutting edge below the trip edge.
> 
> Now I'm thinking about taking it off and throwing it in the shed.


Interesting... you learn something new everyday...


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1690256 said:


> Looks like it on radar
> 
> Edit: around and inch! Down from 1-3


Same here! I called yesterday, or was it Tuesday!

Right now it looks to be heading way north.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1690250 said:


> We put it on, have about 1/2" of the cutting edge below the trip edge.
> 
> Now I'm thinking about taking it off and throwing it in the shed.


Weird I did not know that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nws is now saying on the hazardous weather outlook snowfall amounts for 1/2"-2" with isolated 3" from canby to somewhere.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I got a price on western wide out and boss 8'2" dxt. Wide out is 6600 not installed and 7100 installed. The boss dxt is a grand less. I may go with a wide out. I would have a couple boss plow for sale. 06 I believe flat top 8'2" v and 11 9'2" vxt


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1690258 said:


> Interesting... you learn something new everyday...


Just saw your truck at the Office Depot Maple Grove parking lot about an hr ago, I was heading to Best Buy.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1690287 said:


> I got a price on western wide out and boss 8'2" dxt. Wide out is 6600 not installed and 7100 installed. The boss dxt is a grand less. I may go with a wide out. I would have a couple boss plow for sale. 06 I believe flat top 8'2" v and 11 9'2" vxt


It's well worth the extra grand in my opinion.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1690287 said:


> I got a price on western wide out and boss 8'2" dxt. Wide out is 6600 not installed and 7100 installed. The boss dxt is a grand less. I may go with a wide out. I would have a couple boss plow for sale. 06 I believe flat top 8'2" v and 11 9'2" vxt


That's not too bad. That was from the dealer in Mankato?

Just from running blizzards for about 10 years of day the wideout is worth the extra money.


----------



## mnglocker

jimslawnsnow;1690287 said:


> I got a price on western wide out and boss 8'2" dxt. Wide out is 6600 not installed and 7100 installed. The boss dxt is a grand less. I may go with a wide out. I would have a couple boss plow for sale. 06 I believe flat top 8'2" v and 11 9'2" vxt


If I didn't do deeply drifted country drives, I would have gotten the wideout over my MVP in a heart beat.


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnglocker;1690304 said:


> If I didn't do deeply drifted country drives, I would have gotten the wideout over my MVP in a heart beat.


Ya, you kind of need the v in those situations.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1690306 said:


> Ya, you kind of need the v in those situations.


That's what they warned me about. I used to live on a half mile drive that would drift 4 foot deep. I since have moved and don't have many drift properties... except I need to look at the properties that Camden has.

Yes . It was toppers plus in mankato


----------



## mnglocker

SnowGuy73;1690306 said:


> Ya, you kind of need the v in those situations.


I've gone into those drives with my straight blade angled and the truck just went sideways. Yeah, you need a V when the snow is 4' deep.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1690306 said:


> Ya, you kind of need the v in those situations.


Congrats on 3K posts! For those that have them... How are the westerns or blizzards for backdragging driveways?


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1690317 said:


> Congrats on 3K posts! For those that have them... How are the westerns or blizzards for backdragging driveways?


Same as any other plow I would say. Good cutting edge and a few passes cleans it up good. Only thing I could possibly say is since its so boxed in compared to other brands it may fill up faster. The wings give you an extra foot which is nice. You can get back drags for them which would be best


----------



## andersman02

cbservicesllc;1690317 said:


> Congrats on 3K posts! For those that have them... How are the westerns or blizzards for backdragging driveways?


Not sure if you mean the wideouts? We Just picked one up for our550 on commercial lots only. It back drags much beter then the mvp, my guess is due to the weight. You can by hinged backdrags for them if you are doing resis. We put hinged on a straight 8ft and its night and day difference. Next blade will be another wideout


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnglocker;1690310 said:


> I've gone into those drives with my straight blade angled and the truck just went sideways. Yeah, you need a V when the snow is 4' deep.


O ya. I've done that in parking lots many times!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1690317 said:


> Congrats on 3K posts! For those that have them... How are the westerns or blizzards for backdragging driveways?


With a backdrag they work great. Plenty of weight to keep them down.

Thanks, I just noticed that... I guess I need to get a life!


----------



## cbservicesllc

andersman02;1690333 said:


> Not sure if you mean the wideouts? We Just picked one up for our550 on commercial lots only. It back drags much beter then the mvp, my guess is due to the weight. You can by hinged backdrags for them if you are doing resis. We put hinged on a straight 8ft and its night and day difference. Next blade will be another wideout


Correct on the wideouts... I suppose the extra few hundred pounds helps... I guess I always liked that I could use a V in scoop mode to backdrag and dig stuff up... maybe I'll have to try a wide out someday...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well my totals are down to "up to 1 inch"


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1690350 said:


> Well my totals are down to "up to 1 inch"


Really, even up in Rogers.... Huh, maybe I won't get anything.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm also at around an inch but on down to 60%.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1690350 said:


> Well my totals are down to "up to 1 inch"


Mine are still 1-3, but I assume I'm right behind you... forecast discussion pointing to dry air coming from the south limiting accumulation with most occuring outside the CWA...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Everything I have is still 1-3, of course. Plus they keep dragging it out. Now it's mainly before 5 am.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1690364 said:


> Everything I have is still 1-3, of course. Plus they keep dragging it out. Now it's mainly before 5 am.


Lucky you!!


----------



## banonea

Camden;1690086 said:


> Are any of you in Owatonna? I have 2 locations there that need a service provider. I have a 5 year contract with the client so if you do a good job you'll be set for quite a while. Call me if you're interested 32O-616-14nine-nine


Jims lawn care in there


----------



## SnowGuy73

Boy... Going to the mall at 4 o'clock at night is like going to the Vu at 11 o'clock in the morning!


----------



## Greenery

TKLAWN;1690047 said:


> I was out most of the day yesterday in the ditches. It was fun just to get out.


I also got my new buggy out yesterday. Some of the ditches were pretty decent. Lots of drifts out there.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Adrian Peterson is buying cologne at von maur right now.... His hands are huge!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1690385 said:


> Jims lawn care in there


I talked to him earlier on the phone and just got the addresses via pm. Thanks for looking out for me!


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1690411 said:


> I talked to him earlier on the phone and just got the addresses via pm. Thanks for looking out for me!


No problem, if you get anything in the Rochester area give me a shout. ...


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1690389 said:


> Boy... Going to the mall at 4 o'clock at night is like going to the Vu at 11 o'clock in the morning!


You need to be at any LA Fitness at that time of day!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1690240 said:


> Its going to go north


Are you calling it. Cause I'm going to have a beer if that's the case.

I'm still at 1-2" on nws.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1690416 said:


> No problem, if you get anything in the Rochester area give me a shout. ...


I sure will


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1690421 said:


> Are you calling it. Cause I'm going to have a beer if that's the case.
> 
> I'm still at 1-2" on nws.


im going with 3/4..... hoping for 2


----------



## SnowGuy73

EmJayDub;1690418 said:


> You need to be at any LA Fitness at that time of day!


Me work out, ha!

Its starting pick up here now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1690429 said:


> im going with 3/4..... hoping for 2


If you two are calling it and drinking I'm going to old Chicago.

Anyone catch the news?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1690430 said:


> Me work out, ha!
> 
> Its starting pick up here now.


Snow? Or people?

For those out shopping....

Channel 4 blonde fill in gal, coating to 2".
Barlow maybe a fluffy inch
Ian says 2", but snow map showed 1.3"


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1690432 said:


> If you two are calling it and drinking I'm going to old Chicago.
> 
> Anyone catch the news?


Ch 11 had .8 in for a total but it doesn't look like much. If you go to OC they have a chocolate beer on tap that's pretty tasty.


----------



## BossPlow614

Kare 11 said 1" in metro but 2-3" in the NW metro.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1690434 said:


> Snow? Or people?
> 
> For those out shopping....
> 
> Channel 4 blonde fill in gal, coating to 2".
> Barlow maybe a fluffy inch
> Ian says 2", but snow map showed 1.3"


And Jerrid said an inch. Map showed .8 at MSP... 2 inch cutoff from roughly Hutch to Maple Lake to Princeton to Cambridge...


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1690430 said:


> Me work out, ha!
> 
> Its starting pick up here now.


The eye candy is part of what keeps me going there haha. These snow storms and not sleeping for 2 days messes up my somewhat regular schedule of going there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gonna be crapola fest on to call guys in or not.

My schools are 1.5" trigger, Chisago Lakes is 1.3" per NWS, but WBL is 1.8"??


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire? Lol


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1690441 said:


> Gonna be crapola fest on to call guys in or not.
> 
> My schools are 1.5" trigger, Chisago Lakes is 1.3" per NWS, but WBL is 1.8"??


Yeah it's weird... polarismalibu said he's at less than 1 inch in Rogers, but I'm still at 1-3?????


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1690441 said:


> Gonna be crapola fest on to call guys in or not.
> 
> My schools are 1.5" trigger, Chisago Lakes is 1.3" per NWS, but WBL is 1.8"??[/QUOTE
> Don't you wait till its done?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Main concern in the short term is the amt of dry air blw 10kt that
has been advecting from iowa and southern mn into central mn. This
has caused the models to readjust each run and limit the
precipitation chc/s. It should have been snowing across
wc/central mn by 20z...but cigs remained aoa 8k in this area.
Eventually the continued net adiabactic isentropic omega in the
270k to 290k range across wc/central mn...will saturate the low
levels. It is just a matter of time for -sn to develop.
However...further south and east...the continued drier air blw 10k
will likely hold off the -sn until at least mid evening or later.
Have already adjusted pops for most of the precipitation in
wc/central mn until 4-6z...then translate this area to sc mn/se
mn and portions of wc wi as the southern storm system begins to
affect the area. But again...most of the deeper moisture for the
southern system will remain outside our cwa. Based on the lower
probability of saturation and limited amt of time for snowfall
before it exits the region...snowfall amts will be low...with the
only exception in wc mn where saturate will occur earlier along
with stronger omega in the dendritic zone. Temps will reflect the
continue chc of -sn with little or slow deviation from the current
conds.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1690447 said:


> Yeah it's weird... polarismalibu said he's at less than 1 inch in Rogers, but I'm still at 1-3?????


I'm back up to 1-2" now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1690452 said:


> LwnmwrMan22;1690441 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna be crapola fest on to call guys in or not.
> 
> My schools are 1.5" trigger, Chisago Lakes is 1.3" per NWS, but WBL is 1.8"??[/QUOTE
> Don't you wait till its done?
> 
> 
> 
> I try to balance having 1/4" on the lot where we start to being off the property by 4:30-5 am.
> 
> We are forecast for 1" by midnight, then .3" until 4 am.
> 
> If we wait until 4 am, no way can we get everything done before 5 am.
> 
> If we get started at midnight, we can be done and moving onto the other rproperties in plenty of time, but if the snow moves out fast, won't have 1.5" of snow.
Click to expand...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Thanks everyone for the reports!

Chocolate beer sounds interesting but I think I will stick to my Coors.


----------



## unit28

Looked to me yesterday the main precip was coming from the wasatch.
TV weather yesterday said it was coming from Montana is what I heard.

The precip from Montana is now disapeared pretty much
and here comes the band I saw in the Wasatch.

I circled the Montana band in black.
The one that came from the Wasatch is stretching it's legs now and thinning out a bit.

I'm at 1-2, which is a close enough call to say we will be tuning it downward again in a little bit. I'm close to princeton.

I also said the arctic push wouldn't surpas the TC until Friday am, which corelates to the new NWS discs.

I bet we get a 1" dusting at best now....


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1690462 said:


> Thanks everyone for the reports!
> 
> Chocolate beer sounds interesting but I think I will stick to my Coors.


Don't drink too much! Thumbs Up

As much as it looks as though it may skirt us I'm a little skeptical... the 22z RAP has the airport at 2"...


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1690467 said:


> Looked to me yesterday the main precip was coming from the wasatch.
> TV weather yesterday said it was coming from Montana is what I heard.
> 
> The precip from Montana is now disapeared pretty much
> and here comes the band I saw in the Wasatch.
> 
> I circled the Montana band in black.
> The one that came from the Wasatch is stretching it's legs now and thinning out a bit.
> 
> I'm at 1-2, which is a close enough call to say we will be tuning it downward again in a little bit. I'm close to princeton.
> 
> I also said the arctic push wouldn't surpas the TC until Friday am, which corelates to the new NWS discs.
> 
> I bet we get a 1" dusting at best now....


Thanks for the insight as always Unit!

What are your thoughts on the weekend storm?


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1690469 said:


> Don't drink too much! Thumbs Up
> 
> As much as it looks as though it may skirt us I'm a little skeptical... the 22z RAP has the airport at 2"...


Ah, one or two can't hurt!


----------



## BossPlow614

↑ I'm not sure what forecast Polaris is going by but NWS has Rogers at 1-3" just as it has for Champlin, Ramsey & the rest of the NW Metro.


----------



## SnowGuy73

What the a$$..... I'm back up to 1-2" tonight.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Quality said its going north, I already had a couple beers. Now what do I do.


----------



## qualitycut

I'm still at around 1. At least for 5 more min

And I said that hoping to jinx it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Whoever does Eden prairie mall must think were getting snow. They are hauling equipment in.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1690480 said:


> Quality said its going north, I already had a couple beers. Now what do I do.


Quality said its going north and you said its time to drink!

You both have screwed me!


----------



## Camden

On my way down to Mpls today I saw a guy combining corn near Clear Lake. What a sight that was!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1690480 said:


> Quality said its going north, I already had a couple beers. Now what do I do.


:laughing:  :laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Did you people not read the forecast discussion from 5:36 this afternoon?


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1690476 said:


> Ah, one or two can't hurt!


Thats what I thought but now I'm on #3.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1690490 said:


> Did you people not read the forecast discussion from 5:36 this afternoon?


What are you trying to tell us exactly?


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1690492 said:


> Thats what I thought but now I'm on #3.


3 cases maybe.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1690490 said:


> Did you people not read the forecast discussion from 5:36 this afternoon?


I did!! xysport


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1690496 said:


> 3 cases maybe.


I might not care if it snowed at that point. In all seriousness I was thinking no snow but now im not sure. If the air starts to saturate soon that stuff in S. dakota almost looks like it could hit the metro.

Lwnmrwman, are you out plowing already?


----------



## unit28

I saw it falling off quite a bit until 3 am when another bright band pops up

for the weekend IDK.
a cyclonic wrapd could bring some nice big flakes Sunday morning


----------



## ryde307

SnowGuy73;1690484 said:


> Whoever does Eden prairie mall must think were getting snow. They are hauling equipment in.


Eden prairie mall might have switched service providers.


----------



## OC&D

The only things I bother looking at anymore are NWS and Plowsite. It takes me less time to read through all of the updates you guys have versus finding them individually on TV and other websites. Keep up the good work! Thumbs Up


----------



## jimslawnsnow

OC&D;1690508 said:


> The only things I bother looking at anymore are NWS and Plowsite. It takes me less time to read through all of the updates you guys have versus finding them individually on TV and other websites. Keep up the good work! Thumbs Up


Pretty much what I do


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1690499 said:


> I might not care if it snowed at that point. In all seriousness I was thinking no snow but now im not sure. If the air starts to saturate soon that stuff in S. dakota almost looks like it could hit the metro.
> 
> Lwnmrwman, are you out plowing already?


I'm already 1/3 through the list. Going fast so far!!


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1690499 said:


> I might not care if it snowed at that point. In all seriousness I was thinking no snow but now im not sure. If the air starts to saturate soon that stuff in S. dakota almost looks like it could hit the metro.
> 
> Lwnmrwman, are you out plowing already?


Humidity is down right now.
I'm guessing if If that changes .......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Um... dark greens starting to move in around St. Cloud on the base reflectivity.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1690504 said:


> Eden prairie mall might have switched service providers.


Not sure, no decals on the trucks. Both Chevy one with a big enclosed trailer the other with a skid.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1690513 said:


> I'm already 1/3 through the list. Going fast so far!!


Now you know how the rest of us feel 2 hours into a plowing route!


----------



## unit28

just checked olgilvie, just east of st cloud


they have 80% humidity right now
frcsted 100% chance and only 1-3" for tonight


----------



## SnowGuy73

Wtf! 

I'm back down to around an inch, but now I'm up to 70% chance!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1690519 said:


> Now you know how the rest of us feel 2 hours into a plowing route!


:laughingayupThumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

Just in... Snow likely, mainly between midnight and 4am. Cloudy, with a low around 6. North wind around 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. Total nighttime snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible.

My Hourly weather graph shows .9 before midnight and .3 after...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Anyone know of a western dealer that might be open right now in the nw metro? I just realized my cutting edges are farther gone then I thought


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1690557 said:


> Just in... Snow likely, mainly between midnight and 4am. Cloudy, with a low around 6. North wind around 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. Total nighttime snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible.
> 
> My Hourly weather graph shows .9 before midnight and .3 after...


I'm up to 1.13" on accu.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1690557 said:


> Just in... Snow likely, mainly between midnight and 4am. Cloudy, with a low around 6. North wind around 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. Total nighttime snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible.
> 
> My Hourly weather graph shows .9 before midnight and .3 after...


If it says MAINLY BETWEEN MIDNIGHT AND 4 AM....

Yet .9 BEFORE midnight, do we ignore the .9? Or is it not mainly between?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1690560 said:


> Anyone know of a western dealer that might be open right now in the nw metro? I just realized my cutting edges are farther gone then I thought


Not nw but aspen in Bloomington might be.

How far are we talking?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1690527 said:


> :laughingayupThumbs Up


This just in from the Midwest radar....

Look at the blob in SD. Sure looks to me like it's no longer headed NE, but rather straight east. Even developing a bit to the south.

Would explain you southern guys having increases.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1690562 said:


> If it says MAINLY BETWEEN MIDNIGHT AND 4 AM....
> 
> Yet .9 BEFORE midnight, do we ignore the .9? Or is it not mainly between?


Haha. If its not ending until 4 were all screwed!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1690560 said:


> Anyone know of a western dealer that might be open right now in the nw metro? I just realized my cutting edges are farther gone then I thought


Countryside in Ramsey?


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1690560 said:


> Anyone know of a western dealer that might be open right now in the nw metro? I just realized my cutting edges are farther gone then I thought


Snow plows plus in Buffalo


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1690560 said:


> Anyone know of a western dealer that might be open right now in the nw metro? I just realized my cutting edges are farther gone then I thought


Snow Plows Plus in Buffalo, Smith Winter Products in Maple Grove, or Countryside Services in Anoka... start calling...



SnowGuy73;1690561 said:


> I'm up to 1.13" on accu.


I'm at 1.1" there


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1690564 said:


> Not nw but aspen in Bloomington might be.
> 
> How far are we talking?


Let's just say I really shouldn't be plowing with it like that


----------



## TKLAWN

Polarismalibu;1690560 said:


> Anyone know of a western dealer that might be open right now in the nw metro? I just realized my cutting edges are farther gone then I thought


I think snow plows plus in buffalo is open during snow events. Try calling first though.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1690562 said:


> If it says MAINLY BETWEEN MIDNIGHT AND 4 AM....
> 
> Yet .9 BEFORE midnight, do we ignore the .9? Or is it not mainly between?


I know right?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1690571 said:


> Let's just say I really shouldn't be plowing with it like that


Yikes!! Good luck.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Anyone know of the snow to the west of us is accumulating, it seems to be drying up from the north and south.


----------



## Polarismalibu

TKLAWN;1690572 said:


> I think snow plows plus in buffalo is open during snow events. Try calling first though.


He's there for another 30 minutes. I can't make it that fast.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1690579 said:


> He's there for another 30 minutes. I can't make it that fast.


Pay for it over the phone and have him leave it outside for you.


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1690579 said:


> He's there for another 30 minutes. I can't make it that fast.


he lives there. when is going to be back? I know they offer 24 hour service during storms.


----------



## Camden

SnowGuy73;1690585 said:


> Pay for it over the phone and have him leave it outside for you.


x2

Exactly what I'd do.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1690571 said:


> Let's just say I really shouldn't be plowing with it like that


Where are the pictures? Let us vote on it for ya.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1690594 said:


> x2
> 
> Exactly what I'd do.


I do it all the time in summer for mower parts. They change it to my account and leave it behind the dumpster.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1690598 said:


> Where are the pictures? Let us vote on for ya.


Hahahahah!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1690566 said:


> This just in from the Midwest radar....
> 
> Look at the blob in SD. Sure looks to me like it's no longer headed NE, but rather straight east. Even developing a bit to the south.
> 
> Would explain you southern guys having increases.


This is what I'm thinking. Things are filling in a bit around the metro and the stuff out west looks to be headed right towards us now.

I'm back at 1-3" now. If we get stuck in that narrow band for 5 hours we might just get it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden,

You on the way home yet?

Find any snow yet if you are?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1690603 said:


> This is what I'm thinking. Things are filling in a bit around the metro and the stuff out west looks to be headed right towards us now.


Straight towards YOU! Not "us".

The largest blob in SD looks to want to hang out there.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1690603 said:


> This is what I'm thinking. Things are filling in a bit around the metro and the stuff out west looks to be headed right towards us now.
> 
> I'm back at 1-3" now. If we get stuck in that narrow band for 5 hours we might just get it.


Yeah it looks like the dry air is starting to be overcome


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1690605 said:


> Camden,
> 
> You on the way home yet?
> 
> Find any snow yet if you are?


I'm at home. It started snowing around 5 and so far we've gotten about 1/2".


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1690607 said:


> Straight towards YOU! Not "us".
> 
> The largest blob in SD looks to want to hang out there.


I'm sure it will shift just a fuzz north and hit you pretty good at about 3-4 am.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm still at around an inch here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

All of my hourly per NWS is about 1".

Each hour that ticks by is taking .2" off.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1690598 said:


> Where are the pictures? Let us vote on it for ya.


I'm on my way to pick up the Nee ones I'll put a picture up when I get back


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1690615 said:


> All of my hourly per NWS is about 1".
> 
> Each hour that ticks by is taking .2" off.


Same here... another .2 gone in another 5 min here... this is just odd


----------



## Polarismalibu

Light snow in Saint Michael by the way


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1690615 said:


> All of my hourly per NWS is about 1".
> 
> Each hour that ticks by is taking .2" off.


I'm not sure how they figure those things but i wouldn't put too much stock in it. Considering its not snowing yet so they are wrong on that score. If they're wrong on that they could be wrong on the following hours as well. Not sure how they go about updating if and when conditions have changed.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1690620 said:


> I'm not sure how they figure those things but i wouldn't put too much stock in it. Considering its not snowing yet so they are wrong on that score. If they're wrong on that they could be wrong on the following hours as well. Not sure how they go about updating if and when conditions have changed.


This morning I was at 1.8" starting at 4 pm.

I'm now at 1.0" with 4 hours ticked off at .2" per hour.

That is how I figured it. 

I'm headed out to fill everything up.

Gotta load up the skid.


----------



## SSS Inc.

This is starting to get funny. Anyone like the sound of midnight and Five a.m.? That's what I'm at now and back at 1-2". I guess I need to refresh every five minutes now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1690624 said:


> This morning I was at 1.8" starting at 4 pm.
> 
> I'm now at 1.0" with 4 hours ticked off at .2" per hour.


Where do you see that at?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Roads are almost white in buffalo now


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1690626 said:


> This is starting to get funny. Anyone like the sound of midnight and Five a.m.? That's what I'm at now and back at 1-2". I guess I need to refresh every five minutes now.


I don't have times on mine but they did add " possible" after the around one inch now.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1690626 said:


> This is starting to get funny. Anyone like the sound of midnight and Five a.m.? That's what I'm at now and back at 1-2". I guess I need to refresh every five minutes now.


Same here but midnight and 4AM... ridiculous


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hey Waconia/Carver guys, any snow out there yet? Looks like it's started on Base Reflectivity...


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1690632 said:


> Roads are almost white in buffalo now


maybe I should look outside


----------



## SnowGuy73

You're right! You have to refresh every 5 minutes, now I have between midnight and 05:00.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1690630 said:


> Where do you see that at?


Hourly weather graph, lower right side of NWS page, either right above or right below radar.

Flurries here.


----------



## Drakeslayer

cbservicesllc;1690639 said:


> Hey Waconia/Carver guys, any snow out there yet? Looks like it's started on Base Reflectivity...


Nothing at fleet farm in Carver yet.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1690644 said:


> Hourly weather graph, lower right side of NWS page, either right above or right below radar.
> 
> Flurries here.


Got it. Thanks.


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;1690648 said:


> Nothing at fleet farm in Carver yet.


out buying something nice?


----------



## TKLAWN

Light snow now.


----------



## ryde307

This is what mine says for Minnetonka 55345
Snow likely, mainly before 3am. Cloudy, with a low around 7. North wind around 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. Total nighttime snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible.


----------



## ryde307

The graph shows snow till 5 AM but only .3 from 12AM-5AM with .7 by midnight. I have afeeling the graph is off a bit. I'm predicting 1.8 done at 4AM. For no other reason than I don't want that.


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;1690655 said:


> This is what mine says for Minnetonka 55345
> Snow likely, mainly before 3am. Cloudy, with a low around 7. North wind around 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. Total nighttime snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible.


I just clicked forecasts up and down 94 from Eden Prairie all the way to St. Cloud... they're all screwed up on times and amounts....


----------



## qualitycut

Snowing here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The midnight - 5 am must be what the blob in SD is going to do.

Right now it's not doing anything but snowing on the Corn Palace.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;1690653 said:


> out buying something nice?


Some super special $4 diesel. Didn't have enough money left to go to the big store.


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;1690662 said:


> Some super special $4 diesel. Didn't have enough money left to go to the big store.


OUCH!! I paid $3.76 today


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I paid $2.70 for gas earlier today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1690662 said:


> Some super special $4 diesel. Didn't have enough money left to go to the big store.


Jesus!!!!!


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1690510 said:


> Pretty much what I do


Ditto......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nothing to report here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I spoke too soon. Very, very light snow here now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Blob in SD starting to move!!!! Here it comes boys!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1690680 said:


> I spoke too soon. Very, very light snow here now.


Quit trying to catch me with the post count.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1690682 said:


> Quit trying to catch me with the post count.


It ain't gonna happen.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1690683 said:


> It ain't gonna happen.


Don't even try....


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1690681 said:


> Blob in SD starting to move!!!! Here it comes boys!!!


Ugh........


----------



## Green Grass

I feel....


----------



## Green Grass

Like I need...


----------



## SnowGuy73

But I want.


----------



## Green Grass

To post more.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

To be cool.


----------



## Green Grass

to keep UP!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Like you are.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I even thought.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Roads have a white hue....

From the snow?? Or the salt???


----------



## SnowGuy73

Maybe I'd drag.


----------



## SnowGuy73

My plowing route out.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1690701 said:


> Maybe I'd drag.


This out....


----------



## SnowGuy73

For three days.


----------



## Green Grass

To make as many


----------



## SnowGuy73

After a 2" snowfall.


----------



## Green Grass

Posts as possible.


----------



## SnowGuy73

To be like you!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1690704 said:


> For three days.


Please make sure


----------



## Green Grass

you get stuck


----------



## SnowGuy73

That burnt through some pages.


----------



## Green Grass

a couple times


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1690711 said:


> Please make sure


To STOP!!!


----------



## Camden

Just a touch under 2" here


----------



## SnowGuy73

Now I'm between 11:00 and 04:00


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;1690716 said:


> Just a touch under 2" here


how long did it take to get that?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1690717 said:


> Now I'm between 11:00 and 04:00


Didn't you say it was already snowing??


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1690716 said:


> Just a touch under 2" here


where are you at?


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1690680 said:


> I spoke too soon. Very, very light snow here now.


I have a dusting already. Just spent 20 min trying to get my plow on. The stands didn't want to come up


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1690720 said:


> Didn't you say it was already snowing??


Very lightly.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1690721 said:


> where are you at?


He's in the Snowbelt of MN, Central MN.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1690724 said:


> He's in the Snowbelt of MN, Central MN.


Little Falls I think.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1690724 said:


> He's in the Snowbelt of MN, Central MN.


Well don't get to specific now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1690726 said:


> Little Falls I think.


That's better.. haha.

I thought Alex or something.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1690727 said:


> Well don't get to specific now.


some where between Mexico and Canada.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1690730 said:


> some where between Mexico and Canada.


You mean Iowa and Canada, he's in the snowbelt!


----------



## OC&D

Wild. Ugh.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1690732 said:


> You mean Iowa and Canada, he's in the snowbelt!


You are correct with him being in Alex


----------



## cbservicesllc

OC&D;1690733 said:


> Wild. Ugh.


Ugh is right... :realmad:


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1690724 said:


> He's in the Snowbelt of MN, Central MN.





Green Grass;1690734 said:


> You are correct with him being in Alex


Are you sure. Roy, where the heck are ya.


----------



## snowman55

backstrom no surprise


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bigger flakes now. Maybe????


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1690726 said:


> Little Falls I think.


My home town


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green according to radar looks like your getting snowed on pretty good right now.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1690726 said:


> Little Falls I think.


Winner winner chicken dinner!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Now I'm at an inch.:angry:


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1690747 said:


> Now I'm at an inch.:angry:


Already!?!?!


----------



## qualitycut

I'm at 1-2 for now. I don't ever remember it changing so often has it has this year


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm at less than one inch now.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1690744 said:


> Green according to radar looks like your getting snowed on pretty good right now.


Tiny flakes


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I am down to .6" on the hourly. Another hour ticked off another .2"

Been filling for about an hour now. Roads are basically dust covered.


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;1690743 said:


> My home town


Oh ya? What year did you graduate?


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1690747 said:


> Now I'm at an inch.:angry:


Really?!?!? I don't even think I'm at 1/4", but it's coming down more steady now....

Maybe I should forego another beer, set my alarm, and go to bed.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1690755 said:


> Really?!?!? I don't even think I'm at 1/4", but it's coming down more steady now....
> 
> Maybe I should forego another beer, set my alarm, and go to bed.


I think hr meant on Nws


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1690747 said:


> Now I'm at an inch.:angry:


Wait, are you talking forecast or what you've got on the ground?


----------



## qualitycut

And now less than 1


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1690755 said:


> Really?!?!? I don't even think I'm at 1/4", but it's coming down more steady now....
> 
> Maybe I should forego another beer, set my alarm, and go to bed.


I was thinking the same.

We will all go to be and well het 3" over night!


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1690756 said:


> I think hr meant on Nws


Yep, I think you're right. Maybe I'll have another beer.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1690757 said:


> Wait, are you talking forecast?


Try fluffing it!


----------



## snowman55

needlehead 9 just said 1.8" after rush hour. great now who do I call in?


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;1690746 said:


> Winner winner chicken dinner!


Thats right Exmark1 was in Alex. I wonder what happened to him??


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1690765 said:


> Thats right Exmark1 was in Alex. I wonder what happened to him??


Ah, yes. Not sure.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1690765 said:


> Thats right Exmark1 was in Alex. I wonder what happened to him??


Or Nicholas or epic


----------



## SnowGuy73

snowman55;1690764 said:


> needlehead 9 just said 1.8" after rush hour. great now who do I call in?


Was that the offical snow o meter amount?


----------



## OC&D

snowman55;1690741 said:


> backstrom no surprise


While I readily admit he's had a tough season, the rest of the team dropped the ball pretty bad tonight. 1:46 of a 5 on 3 PP and they can't convert?!? What's more, they allow a breakaway and create a penalty shot? They're all to blame for tonight's loss.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1690767 said:


> Or Nicholas or epic


I'm still here!

Nicholas wasn't he out of Minnetonka?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1690768 said:


> Was that the offical snow o meter amount?


Yeah 1.3 by 4am and 1.8 by noon or something... then he did the "goofy circle on the map that shows totals but you can never tell exactly what is where" thing


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just had a driver bail. I'll have 4" for sure now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

As quality said I was talking NWS forecast. I have a dusting but it is snowing. 

It was epic I think that I saw posting on NWS facebook. That makes about ten of you.:waving:


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1690772 said:


> Yeah 1.3 by 4am and 1.8 by noon or something... then he did the "goofy circle on the map that shows totals but you can never tell exactly what is where" thing


Where he points at Eden prairie and says a city like Princeton!


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1690771 said:


> I'm still here!
> 
> Nicholas wasn't he out of Minnetonka?


Yeah. You changed your name last year on the forums if I remember....


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1690771 said:


> I'm still here!
> 
> Nicholas wasn't he out of Minnetonka?


I am here too!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1690773 said:


> Just had a driver bail. I'll have 4" for sure now.


And your problems begin!

I might have someone for you if you need a driver. I don't know if he will want to drive all the way up to lino though.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1690774 said:


> As quality said I was talking NWS forecast. I have a dusting but it is snowing.
> 
> It was epic I think that I saw posting on NWS facebook. That makes about ten of you.:waving:


Huh? I'm the original baby! Haha.


----------



## OC&D

Actually, wasn't it Nichols?


----------



## TKLAWN

Urgent news. Around an inch tonight.


----------



## qualitycut

So both of you are still here just different handles?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Solid snow here now, just north of Forest Lake.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1690773 said:


> Just had a driver bail. I'll have 4" for sure now.


You will overcome. You. Strong. wesport Like bull!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Who is Nicholas now?


----------



## cbservicesllc

I'm in the middle of the darker blue stuff if you look at base reflectivity... VERY fine flakes, visibility is nearly still perfect... going to take forever to add up at this rate


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1690789 said:


> You will overcome. You. Strong. wesport Like bull!


Hahahahah!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1690790 said:


> Who is Nicholas now?


I thought he was still Nicholas


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1690791 said:


> I'm in the middle of the darker blue stuff if you look at base reflectivity... VERY fine flakes, visibility is nearly still perfect... going to take forever to add up at this rate


It looks like it stopped here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1690796 said:


> I thought he was still Nicholas


I'm confused.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1/4" in 10 minutes here. This can stop ANY time.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1690799 said:


> 1/4" in 10 minutes here. This can stop ANY time.


I thought you liked to plow?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1690798 said:


> I'm confused.


I think we all are at this point


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1690801 said:


> I think we all are at this point


This might be a good time to stop drinking!


----------



## Advantage

Holy ****e guys! We're finally caught up on hauling and push backs from the 28" we got a week and a half ago. Come on here to catch up and I'm behind like 100 pages! 

I know no one cares but we have a dusting here so far. 2-4" forecast with lake effect advisories.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1690798 said:


> I'm confused.


Me too.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1690804 said:


> This might be a good time to stop drinking!


That's no fun I only had 2 and one was at lunch


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1690801 said:


> I think we all are at this point


Reminds me of the ringer where the guy is confused when they say they got ice cream and he doesn't remember it


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1690804 said:


> This might be a good time to stop drinking!


Why? is it snowing???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1690800 said:


> I thought you liked to plow?


I DO like to plow. I DO like not having to pay people as well.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1690808 said:


> Reminds me of the ringer where the guy is confused when they say they got ice cream and he doesn't remember it


Haha! Haven't seen that in awhile.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1690799 said:


> 1/4" in 10 minutes here. This can stop ANY time.


Send it my way.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Advantage;1690805 said:


> Holy ****e guys! We're finally caught up on hauling and push backs from the 28" we got a week and a half ago. Come on here to catch up and I'm behind like 100 pages!
> 
> I know no one cares but we have a dusting here so far. 2-4" forecast with lake effect advisories.


28".... No thank you!


----------



## Camden

Advantage;1690805 said:


> Holy ****e guys! We're finally caught up on hauling and push backs from the 28" we got a week and a half ago. Come on here to catch up and I'm behind like 100 pages!
> 
> I know no one cares but we have a dusting here so far. 2-4" forecast with lake effect advisories.


I was wondering how you were handling everything. You guys sure got blasted. Was it heavy wet snow or could you handle it okay?


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1690810 said:


> I DO like to plow. I DO like not having to pay people as well.


See, win win!


----------



## Green Grass

I have found the answer!!

NICHOLS LANDSCA is offline
2000 Club Member

Last Activity: Today 09:10 AM


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1690821 said:


> I have found the answer!!
> 
> NICHOLS LANDSCA is offline
> 2000 Club Member
> 
> Last Activity: Today 09:10 AM


Good work grasshopper!


----------



## Green Grass

Advantage;1690805 said:


> Holy ****e guys! We're finally caught up on hauling and push backs from the 28" we got a week and a half ago. Come on here to catch up and I'm behind like 100 pages!
> 
> I know no one cares but we have a dusting here so far. 2-4" forecast with lake effect advisories.


28"!!! no wonder you are 100 pages behind all we get is around or about 1-2"


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1690824 said:


> Good work grasshopper!


Maybe he just doesn't like us any more


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1690826 said:


> Maybe he just doesn't like us any more


What did you do to him?


----------



## Advantage

SnowGuy73;1690814 said:


> 28".... No thank you!


Yes exactly


----------



## qualitycut

Its going to be a little slickery tomorrow.. what a dork


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu has me down to 0.42" tonight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1690831 said:


> Its going to be a little slickery tomorrow.. what a dork


He's a clown!

Polar plunge should be starting soon.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1690828 said:


> What did you do to him?


Nothing that I know of. I didn't invite myself to his place for Lobster and meatballs on Christmas.


----------



## SSS Inc.

My neighbors truck is up on concrete blocks. Apparently I live in the hood now.










I'm going back to cell pictures.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1690835 said:


> Nothing that I know of. I didn't invite myself to his place for Lobster and meatballs on Christmas.


Lol, maybe he was expecting you and you didn't show!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1690834 said:


> He's a clown!
> 
> Polar plunge should be starting soon.


we will find one for him to do in Shakopee and you can go in after him :laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1690836 said:


> My neighbors truck is up on concrete blocks. Apparently I live in the hood now.


Wow those are some good street lights in your area. Looks like daytime!


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1690836 said:


> My neighbors truck is up on concrete blocks. Apparently I live in the hood now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going back to cell pictures.


Maybe we should pass on Christmas in your hood


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1690839 said:


> we will find one for him to do in Shakopee and you can go in after him :laughing:


I think prior lake has one. Should we all go and cheer him on?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1690841 said:


> Maybe we should pass on Christmas in your hood


Nah, were ok. You're driving right?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1690835 said:


> Nothing that I know of. I didn't invite myself to his place for Lobster and meatballs on Christmas.


I'm still looking forward to the food pictures. Especially the soups and salads.Thumbs Up


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1690842 said:


> I think prior lake has one. Should we all go and cheer him on?


Only if we are bringing cases of Coors and have a driver


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1690842 said:


> I think prior lake has one. Should we all go and cheer him on?


I will be there some family is doing it. I will be at the bar.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1690843 said:


> Nah, were ok. You're driving right?


will warranty cover rims and tires??


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1690847 said:


> I will be there some family is doing it. I will be at the bar.


So..... Ian is your dad, this makes sense!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1690850 said:


> will warranty cover rims and tires??


Only one way to find out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1690844 said:


> I'm still looking forward to the food pictures. Especially the soups and salads.Thumbs Up


Hahahahah!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1690843 said:


> Nah, were ok. You're driving right?


Ask quality, he drove by the other night. Maybe he did it.

The picture was taken this afternoon as I drove by.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1690852 said:


> Only one way to find out.


I am sure we can always find another truck to take some off of!


----------



## OC&D

Green Grass;1690821 said:


> I have found the answer!!
> 
> NICHOLS LANDSCA is offline
> 2000 Club Member
> 
> Last Activity: Today 09:10 AM


I thought it was Nichols......may have even mentioned that earlier. Thumbs Up


----------



## Advantage

Camden;1690818 said:


> I was wondering how you were handling everything. You guys sure got blasted. Was it heavy wet snow or could you handle it okay?


What a way to start the season, it was only our second event this year. It was brutal. Ended up being the 6th largest storm on record. Lasted three days which made it tough on everyone. It was heavy, then like you guys experienced it froze solid right away. That was the worst part. Been through sooo much salt trying to get it all back up to par. Plowed most things 4 times during those three days but still had that nasty hard pack afterwards.

Had one of main guys straight up quit because of that storm. Said he wasn't cut out for it. It was his first year really plowing though and the 30 hours straight just did him in. I'm pretty sure the shoveling crews wanted to quit many times.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1690854 said:


> Ask quality, he drove by the other night. Maybe he did it.
> 
> The picture was taken this afternoon as I drove by.


Were they nice rims?

Do Tahoes have the same bolt pattern as a super duty!?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1690851 said:


> So..... Ian is your dad, this makes sense!


It is all coming together!!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1690859 said:


> Were they nice rims?
> 
> Do Tahoes have the same bolt pattern as a super duty!?


we can find out my wife has a Yukon we may have to drill a couple extra holes


----------



## Green Grass

I wonder what happened to Hamel Fire?


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1690859 said:


> Were they nice rims?
> 
> Do Tahoes have the same bolt pattern as a super duty!?


I don't remember them being that fancy. Maybe he's trying to save a few bucks dismounting the rims himself. Pretty ghetto looking though.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1690851 said:


> So..... Ian is your dad, this makes sense!


That's just mean.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1690864 said:


> I wonder what happened to Hamel Fire?


He's probably out pre-treating.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1690864 said:


> I wonder what happened to Hamel Fire?


Didn't you see the video I posted of him?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Can't see the road OR my plow markers.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1690865 said:


> I don't remember them being that fancy. Maybe he's trying to save a few bucks dismounting the rims himself. Pretty ghetto looking though.


Is he that cheep?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Where's Lwnmwr? Maybe he started already.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1690869 said:


> Didn't you see the video I posted of him?


There is a video of him?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1690872 said:


> Is he that cheep?


I was kidding. They totally got jacked.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1690873 said:


> Where's Lwnmwr? Maybe he started already.


He started at 4:00. He has to be almost 1/8 done by now!


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1690869 said:


> Didn't you see the video I posted of him?


No i missed it now it is like 20 pages ago I bet.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1690875 said:


> I was kidding. They totally got jacked.


Some people are that cheep so I had to ask


----------



## SnowGuy73

Snow has picked up here a bit again. We have a good coating now.


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1690840 said:


> Wow those are some good street lights in your area. Looks like daytime!


:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## OC&D

Just a dusting here so far. You can still see the joints in the sidewalk....


----------



## Green Grass

OC&D;1690881 said:


> Just a dusting here so far. You can still see the joints in the sidewalk....


Rough neighbor hood you need security cameras?


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1690881 said:


> Just a dusting here so far. You can still see the joints in the sidewalk....


What system you have there?


----------



## SSS Inc.

That skinny long line in SD has really jumped about a county or so south. UH OH. NWS should really change again.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1690877 said:


> No i missed it now it is like 20 pages ago I bet.


----------



## cbservicesllc

OC&D;1690881 said:


> Just a dusting here so far. You can still see the joints in the sidewalk....


That's awesome!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1690870 said:


> Can't see the road OR my plow markers.


,......,......,......,


----------



## OC&D

Green Grass;1690882 said:


> Rough neighbor hood you need security cameras?


Nope, I just like to keep an eye on things.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1690887 said:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=EKCmpNTIF80&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DEKCmpNTIF80


The link doesn't work.


----------



## qualitycut




----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

:waving: Hey guys I'm still around just not as much, mostly popping in on the phone. Having a 23mo old takes up most/all free time.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1690891 said:


> The link doesn't work.


copy and paste it. Sounds just like Hamel accent and all!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Orono is at 3/8" according to a buddy.


----------



## Green Grass

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1690895 said:


> :waving: Hey guys I'm still around just not as much, mostly popping in on the phone. Having a 23mo old takes up most/all free time.


is it like beetle juice we said your name a couple times so you show up?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1690896 said:


> copy and paste it. Sounds just like Hamel accent and all!


That's a lot of work!


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1690884 said:


> What system you have there?


It's a hybrid system with a Swann 8 channel DVR, 4 Swann infrared cameras, and 4 varifocal infrared cameras from another source, all hard-wired CCTV with siamese cable. All of my cameras are 500+ TV lines. I actually need to get off my butt and focus the one that I took the photo with.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1690895 said:


> :waving: Hey guys I'm still around just not as much, mostly popping in on the phone. *Having a 23mo old takes up most/all free time.*


Hear ya there...


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Green Grass;1690882 said:


> Rough neighbor hood you need security cameras?


He IS on the East side


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1690898 said:


> is it like beetle juice we said your name a couple times so you show up?


He's been spying this whole time!


----------



## BossPlow614

Sss, too bad I won't be attending!

My view currently. Having a couple with some buddies.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1690894 said:


>


That's hilarious.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1690901 said:


> Hear ya there...


That is the boat a bunch of us are in.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1690900 said:


> It's a hybrid system with a Swann 8 channel DVR, 4 Swann infrared cameras, and 4 varifocal infrared cameras from another source, all hard-wired CCTV with siamese cable. All of my cameras are 500+ TV lines. I actually need to get off my butt and focus the one that I took the photo with.


Damn, that's a nice set up there. !


----------



## SSS Inc.

EmJayDub;1690904 said:


> Sss, too bad I won't be attending!


You're not going to go?? I was looking forward to how it turned out.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1690908 said:


> Damn, that's a nice set up there. !


maybe you should get that set up with the BCA having to be in your back yard


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1690906 said:


> That's hilarious.


That's awesome!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1690911 said:


> maybe you should get that set up with the BCA having to be in your back yard


I moved now, so were good for awhile.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Well if you guys didn't post 20 pages a day I might have time to post something instead I spend the time playing catch up. BTW who has the voodoo doll of Lwnmwrman? You need to give the guy a break, not to be confused with brake (he has enough of those)


----------



## platestealer

OC&D;1690900 said:


> It's a hybrid system with a Swann 8 channel DVR, 4 Swann infrared cameras, and 4 varifocal infrared cameras from another source, all hard-wired CCTV with siamese cable. All of my cameras are 500+ TV lines. I actually need to get off my butt and focus the one that I took the photo with.


check this one out:

http://avigilon.com/products/video-...0-hd-pro-camera/29-mp-jpeg2000-hd-pro-camera/

only will set you back about 7-8 grand if I remember the pricing correctly


----------



## OC&D

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1690902 said:


> He IS on the East side


Maybe East of Minneapolis, but I live in Midway, right by Hamline University. I'm not too hard to find.....especially with my truck parked out front. :waving:


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1690916 said:


> Well if you guys didn't post 20 pages a day I might have time to post something instead I spend the time playing catch up. BTW who has the voodoo doll of Lwnmwrman? You need to give the guy a break, not to be confused with brake (he has enough of those)


Hahahahah!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Look to anyone else like the SD blob has a slight southern tilt to it?


----------



## Green Grass

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1690916 said:


> Well if you guys didn't post 20 pages a day I might have time to post something instead I spend the time playing catch up. BTW who has the voodoo doll of Lwnmwrman? You need to give the guy a break, not to be confused with brake (he has enough of those)


I sent it to snowguy Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm at 2-4" on Nws now!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I've now been bumped to 1-3".


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1690922 said:


> I sent it to snowguy Thumbs Up


Geez, thanks!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1690924 said:


> I've now been bumped to 1-3".


I was kidding, you serious?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1690925 said:


> Geez, thanks!


you should stop letting your kid play with it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yes, serious. Even though my hourly is down to .5".


----------



## OC&D

platestealer;1690917 said:


> check this one out:
> 
> http://avigilon.com/products/video-...0-hd-pro-camera/29-mp-jpeg2000-hd-pro-camera/
> 
> only will set you back about 7-8 grand if I remember the pricing correctly


Damn. That's nice.

If I could have convinced my wife (who already thinks I'm a little insane), I would have gone with network IP PTZ cameras. Unfortunately they're cost prohibitive at this point.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1690927 said:


> I was kidding, you serious?


You shouldn't joke. I'm back at 1-2"!!! seriously. I think that long stretch if it sticks together will hit the metro.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Channel 4 news is DEFINITELY worth watching tonight!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1690931 said:


> You shouldn't joke. I'm back at 1-2"!!! seriously. I think that long stretch if it sticks together will hit the metro.


They don't know what the Hell tonight!


----------



## Green Grass

I don't even have a dusting yet.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1690933 said:


> Channel 4 news is DEFINITELY worth watching tonight!!


Why is this?


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1690933 said:


> Channel 4 news is DEFINITELY worth watching tonight!!


where you on there?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Anyone know how to get the inner bolt on the wing edge off on the wideout?


----------



## Buff89

Light dusting from North St. Paul to hugo then it stopped till the 35 split and started again till wyoming


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1690939 said:


> Anyone know how to get the inner bolt on the wing edge off on the wideout?


Lefty loosey!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1690941 said:


> Lefty loosey!


righty tighty


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1690941 said:


> Lefty loosey!


Should have said how do you get to the bolt


----------



## 09Daxman

Just left the girlfriends place in Minneapolis, there is a good coating from there to oakdale. Maybe we will get something decent out of this. 

But on the side note. Does western and fisher use the same trip edge design? If so could I use a western back drag cutting edge for my 8 foot flat blade fisher?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

OC&D;1690918 said:


> Maybe East of Minneapolis, but I live in Midway, right by Hamline University. I'm not too hard to find.....especially with my truck parked out front. :waving:


Oops dearshack is on the east side


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1690944 said:


> Should have said how do you get to the bolt


Can't help you there.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1690943 said:


> righty tighty


Torch!!!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Why am I in a freezing rain advisory?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1690933 said:


> Channel 4 news is DEFINITELY worth watching tonight!!


Lauren Casey?

EDIT: Disregard... hi co-anchor who are you?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm at 1" On the ground now.


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1690944 said:



> Should have said how do you get to the bolt


Maybe if TK is around he can help he has one of them


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1690950 said:


> Lauren Casey?


Her and the other two anchorettes.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1690951 said:


> I'm at 1" now.


on the ground??


----------



## jimslawnsnow

By the way I'm at less than one half inch


----------



## OC&D

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1690946 said:


> Oops dearshack is on the east side


Yep. I believe you're right. He's been scarce around here as well this year. I think he's had a rough go of it health-wise.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1690954 said:


> on the ground??


Yes.... Edited my previous post.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1690954 said:


> on the ground??


Yeah measured or forecast?


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1690950 said:


> Lauren Casey?
> 
> EDIT: Disregard... hi co-anchor who are you?


She looked a lot better as a brunette


----------



## OC&D

To go to bed or not? That is the question. What are the chances I wake up at 3 and actually have enough snow to push?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1690951 said:


> I'm at 1" On the ground now.


You better get started.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1690960 said:


> To go to bed or not? That is the question. What are the chances I wake up at 3 and actually have enough snow to push?


No comment. Ask Quality. I'm going to bed.


----------



## snowman55

wide out- pull the stopper bolt in the slide that will allow wing to come straight out so you can get at it


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1690960 said:


> To go to bed or not? That is the question. What are the chances I wake up at 3 and actually have enough snow to push?


You will end up with 3/4-1


----------



## Polarismalibu

snowman55;1690963 said:


> wide out- pull the stopper bolt in the slide that will allow wing to come straight out so you can get at it


Thank You!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

A light half inch on the ground here in Maple Grove.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1690953 said:


> Her and the other two anchorettes.


Jamie Yuccas, their morning newscaster is hot! Was she on?


----------



## Drakeslayer

snowman55;1690963 said:


> wide out- pull the stopper bolt in the slide that will allow wing to come straight out so you can get at it


The bolts are only on finger tight. I used a socket and a channel locks. It didn't really take very long for those 2 inside bolts. I looked at the stopper and it looked tougher than me. I spent more time thinking about how to get an impact gun in there than it took to take them off.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1690961 said:


> You better get started.


just called the guys in


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1690964 said:


> You will end up with 3/4-1


i bet 1- 1 1/2


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You guys have fun sleeping.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1690972 said:


> You guys have fun sleeping.


I think Snowguy already is or maybe they are already getting paged out for car accidents from the snow.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1690971 said:


> i bet 1- 1 1/2


My 3/4-1is for st paul and Inver. Waverly will end up wirh 1 3/4-2


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1690974 said:


> My 3/4-1is for st paul and Inver. Waverly will end up wirh 1 3/4-2


my side walk is still almost bare.


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1690964 said:


> You will end up with 3/4-1


You and SSS will be the death of me, for sure. 

I think I'll go to bed with the alarm set for 3.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1690976 said:


> my side walk is still almost bare.


Lol I dont even know where Waverly is was just guessing higher than you.


----------



## OC&D

Green Grass;1690976 said:


> my side walk is still almost bare.


I wish I could say the same for my wife.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1690979 said:


> Lol I dont even know where Waverly is was just guessing higher than you.


west of the cities 20 min


----------



## Green Grass

OC&D;1690980 said:


> I wish I could say the same for my wife.


yours and mine must talk


----------



## cbservicesllc

OC&D;1690980 said:


> I wish I could say the same for my wife.


Alllllways....


----------



## OC&D

It looks like the stuff west of us is drying up, but what do I know. I'm going to bed for a while.


----------



## banonea

OC&D;1690984 said:


> It looks like the stuff west of us is drying up, but what do I know. I'm going to bed for a while.


Took a nap think I was going to be doing something. .... now I am up for the night, $ hit


----------



## qualitycut

I had 1 inch on the sidewalk freaked out and ran inside to put shoes on so I didn't have to walk barefoot to the drive and its all blown around. Must have blown off the roof and got caught on the sidewalk.


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea;1690988 said:


> Took a nap think I was going to be doing something. .... now I am up for the night, $ hit


How much where you are?


----------



## PTTP08

Soo whats the snow out in Arden Hills? I have 1 inch in Ramsey so far thoughts


----------



## cbservicesllc

A light 1 Inch here... looks to be drying up to the west


----------



## AllMetro

1 inch in Columbia Heights


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;1690991 said:


> How much where you are?


Nothing. A little freezing rain.


----------



## oldchevy84

Hey guys, im another one of these guys that checks this forum out every now and then but haven't posted. 
I was noticing the discussion on wideouts and was curious if any of you had looked into the western prodigy? The only down side i see to it would be back dragging, but i have skids on most of my sites so wouldn't be much of a issue for me.
Abc rental in south st. Paul is selling wideouts installed for $6800 and prodigys for $6300


----------



## cbservicesllc

oldchevy84;1691002 said:


> Hey guys, im another one of these guys that checks this forum out every now and then but haven't posted.
> I was noticing the discussion on wideouts and was curious if any of you had looked into the western prodigy? The only down side i see to it would be back dragging, but i have skids on most of my sites so wouldn't be much of a issue for me.
> Abc rental in south st. Paul is selling wideouts installed for $6800 and prodigys for $6300


I think the "mechanical" wideout/blizzard/whatever seems like a cool idea... would like to see them be battle tested for a couple years to get feedback first.


----------



## AllMetro

Looking at a 1:30 start time from shop for 1" accounts. Is anyone thinking we may Se 2" from this? It appears the west side of the system is really breaking apart.


----------



## ryde307

I am in Chanhassen and have 1/4-1/2" not snowing. Just ta;led to a guy near dunwoody in mpls. He said there was a half inch+ and snowing decent. Jordan/Shakopee has a dusting and not snowing. Hopkins has maybe 1/2" and snowing lightly. The radar is kind of hard to tell because it is so fine it shows up but now much coming down. All of our accounts are 1" or less so we are doing most of them starting at 2AM. It's easier to over service than under.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Starting at 2AM and doing 1" stuff... 1" on the dot here currently... I don't think too much more will add up.


----------



## AllMetro

Oh and by the way I have been a long tine site watcher and decided to finally join in on the fun. I hope to contribute snow totals when possible for guys in the Metro area. We service about 50 locations and I run a crew of 20 plus for large storms. This is my 10th season with no end in sight, lol.


----------



## Polarismalibu

It was diffidently time!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I woulda ran them 2 more storms.


----------



## 60Grit

LwnmwrMan22;1691023 said:


> I woulda ran them 2 more storms.


Your older trucks maybe..... That '13 sounds like it needs new edges every 2 storms ;-)


----------



## ringahding1

Got an 1" here


----------



## cbservicesllc

Now 1.5" in Maple Grove


----------



## SnowGuy73

5/8" in Shakopee.


----------



## mnlefty

Just got home from bowling night... a night that wouldn't have happened in years past. No official measurement here but getting real close to 1" if not there alresdy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We are pushing 2" on the north side. Just won't quit.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Maybe 1/3" in Burnsville.


----------



## ryde307

Measured 1/2 in Shakopee 3/4 in Chan with spoty inch told 3/4 to 1 in mound 1"+ down 394 to Minneapolis


----------



## ringahding1

Heading out around 3


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1691023 said:


> I woulda ran them 2 more storms.


At least one more storm out of them.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone wanna plow.... C'mon up.


----------



## Deershack

OC&D;1690956 said:


> Yep. I believe you're right. He's been scarce around here as well this year. I think he's had a rough go of it health-wise.


That's deershack not dearshack for those that care. LOL
Nothing wrong with the E. side.
Other then tearing up my shoulder twice this year- I'm not in bad shape for the shape I'm in.


----------



## ryde307

Said day for one of the 550s


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;1691049 said:


> Measured 1/2 in Shakopee 3/4 in Chan with spoty inch told 3/4 to 1 in mound 1"+ down 394 to Minneapolis


Those numbers mean I can go to sleep.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

**** rapids is right at 1", St. Paul right at an inch too


----------



## OC&D

Bah. So LM22 is the only one seeing 2" or better?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

OC&D;1691063 said:


> Bah. So LM22 is the only one seeing 2" or better?


Looks to be the case


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yep...... Why not??


----------



## ryde307

Measured 1.5 at 394 and 100 in golden valley


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh goodie.... Another 1-3" on Sunday for me.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

1-1.25" in vadnais heights/little Canada


----------



## qualitycut

Must have been windy my sidewalk is all drifted over and my driveway has about .5 in some places, zero in others. Plow went by already so I think I have to go drive around. Lovely


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone plow near Penn and Lowry? Amount near there and if 2 in anyone wanna plow a lot?


----------



## SnowGuy73

I love watching these idiots plowing parking lots with a 1/2" of snow on top of 2" of hard pack and ice. 

They plow at about 40 mph and you can just watch their plows bounce all over Hell going across the lots losing about 90% of the snow before the end of the run. 

They do no good at all plowing like that!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1691086 said:


> Must have been windy my sidewalk is all drifted over and my driveway has about .5 in some places, zero in others. Plow went by already so I think I have to go drive around. Lovely


Ain't no wind here boss!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1691077 said:


> Oh goodie.... Another 1-3" on Sunday for me.


Who is saying this?


----------



## qualitycut

We have .5 in Inver and I cant believe how many people are out plowing


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1691106 said:


> Ain't no wind here boss!


Must have been earlier.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...ite=MPX&lat=45.3979&lon=-92.9878#.UrQvgZ_nbqA


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1691052 said:


> At least one more storm out of them.


The other side was all the way down. And the steel edge was cracked in half in the middle


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1691116 said:


> The other side was all the way down. And the steel edge was cracked in half in the middle


That's no good!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1691112 said:


> We have .5 in Inver and I cant believe how many people are out plowing


Tell me about it, its ridiculous!


----------



## qualitycut

Looks like the cub by me switched vendors. A guy with a 1500 Chevy plowed it now there is two skids sitting in the lot.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1691126 said:


> Looks like the cub by me switched vendors. A guy with a 1500 Chevy plowed it now there is two skids sitting in the lot.


Or they told him to get some real equipment.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hard to tell from the pic but with the 3/8" we got here you can hardly see tire tracks in the snow. This is also on gravel.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1691115 said:


> http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...ite=MPX&lat=45.3979&lon=-92.9878#.UrQvgZ_nbqA


You're down to 1-2" now!

I'm at less than half an inch for the same day as you.

I doubt it will change.....


----------



## Camden

We ended up with 3". It's nice and fluffy so it pushes with ease plus you get a good scrape. Almost done with everything now, just need to shake a little salt.


----------



## skorum03

Maybe a half inch here in Hudson. Disappointing. Wouldn't have minded going out for another easy 2 incher. Now it will probably snow here on Christmas Eve.


----------



## andersman02

My finals were 1/2" in Burnsville up to maybe 3/4" in Edina off Gleason and 62 that's being lenient to. Did about 5 properties that hadn't been done last storm.


Lots of people plowing commercials though, I didn't know so many people had zero tolerance lots!


----------



## SnowGuy73

andersman02;1691187 said:


> My finals were 1/2" in Burnsville up to maybe 3/4" in Edina off Gleason and 62 that's being lenient to. Did about 5 properties that hadn't been done last storm.
> 
> Lots of people plowing commercials though, I didn't know so many people had zero tolerance lots!


I don't think they are zero tolerance. A lot of the same ones being plowed still look like sh!t from the first snowfall. You'd think if they are paying for zero tolerance snow plowing they would pay to throw some salt.


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1691196 said:


> I don't think they are zero tolerance. A lot of the same ones being plowed still look like sh!t from the first snowfall. You'd think if they are paying for zero tolerance snow plowing they would pay to throw some salt.


I keep asking myself wtf am I even doing? All my lots look like crap.


----------



## OC&D

Whatever, I'm getting a little breakfast.


----------



## banonea

OC&D;1691209 said:


> I keep asking myself wtf am I even doing? All my lots look like crap.


I felt the same way, then i bit the bullet and dumped about 5 ton of salt on all of them and scraped all 35 of them down to blacktop. Feel better and happy customers.


----------



## BossPlow614

OC&D;1691212 said:


> Whatever, I'm getting a little breakfast.


I'm doing the same. Alarm didn't go off and woke up a couple hours late & I basically sprinted out the door.

Edit: where ya headed? Mcdonalds is garbage!


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1691212 said:


> Whatever, I'm getting a little breakfast.


That's the spirit!

I'm really hoping for about a week or so of no snow.

These little snow falls and f-ing around with this crap sucks


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1691122 said:


> Tell me about it, its ridiculous!


I was thinking the same thing. 3/4 max from mpls to shakopee. Out hauling now.


----------



## Martinson9

Monday we plowed all our resi's (2 inch trigger) because of the accumulation and people are lazy. Customer had shoveled her driveway and then she saw me at the neighbors. This morning she called to get clarification and see if we were going to plow. She told me she had been shoveling them all because she thought they weren't 2 inches just nuisance snows.

I almost cried I was so happy to hear her explain how it "should" work. I thanked her for being a good understanding customer and jokingly told her she could work for us.

She did have one good point. Does anyone send out an email or any other communication prior to plowing so people know?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1691221 said:


> I was thinking the same thing. 3/4 max from mpls to shakopee. Out hauling now.


The guy on number 9 was kind of over by your house and said he had an inch and a half! Haha, right!


----------



## Martinson9

OCD.....I think I see your problem why your lots aren't getting clean. You are using a yellow plow!


----------



## OC&D

EmJayDub;1691216 said:


> I'm doing the same. Alarm didn't go off and woke up a couple hours late & I basically sprinted out the door.
> 
> Edit: where ya headed? Mcdonalds is garbage!


I'm at the uptown diner on Hennepin in S Minneapolis.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Martinson9;1691225 said:


> Monday we plowed all our resi's (2 inch trigger) because of the accumulation and people are lazy. Customer had shoveled her driveway and then she saw me at the neighbors. This morning she called to get clarification and see if we were going to plow. She told me she had been shoveling them all because she thought they weren't 2 inches just nuisance snows.
> 
> I almost cried I was so happy to hear her explain how it "should" work. I thanked her for being a good understanding customer and jokingly told her she could work for us.
> 
> She did have one good point. Does anyone send out an email or any other communication prior to plowing so people know?


Nope, no email here.


----------



## OC&D

Martinson9;1691227 said:


> OCD.....I think I see your problem why your lots aren't getting clean. You are using a yellow plow!


*Not the kind of yellow plow you're thinking of though!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Martinson9;1691227 said:


> OCD.....I think I see your problem why your lots aren't getting clean. You are using a yellow plow!


Hahahahah!


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1691221 said:


> I was thinking the same thing. 3/4 max from mpls to shakopee. Out hauling now.


? I measured a solid 1" and even 1.25" by Calhoun.


----------



## BossPlow614

Question for those that do hauling, what do you do if the pile is totally frozen and you can't move anything with a skid?


----------



## OC&D

EmJayDub;1691235 said:


> Question for those that do hauling, what do you do if the pile is totally frozen and you can't move anything with a skid?


That doesn't happen.

Maybe little was an understatement.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1691234 said:


> ? I measured a solid 1" and even 1.25" by Calhoun.


I've 3/4 by lak Harriet. Must be lake effect snow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

EmJayDub;1691235 said:


> Question for those that do hauling, what do you do if the pile is totally frozen and you can't move anything with a skid?


Never had to much of an issue. Sometimes you will have a thick layer if ice underneath that you can't touch. If you can get under it sometime it will come up it giants chunks.


----------



## SnowGuy73

EmJayDub;1691235 said:


> Question for those that do hauling, what do you do if the pile is totally frozen and you can't move anything with a skid?


Get a wheel loader.


----------



## SSS Inc.




----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1691241 said:


>


You hauling or just pushing back piles?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

is the nws not working for anyone else


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1691238 said:


> I've 3/4 by lak Harriet. Must be lake effect snow.


I think you're onto something.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1691248 said:


> I think you're onto something.


Or on something!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1691246 said:


> is the nws not working for anyone else


Nope, not working for me either.


----------



## mnglocker

EmJayDub;1691235 said:


> Question for those that do hauling, what do you do if the pile is totally frozen and you can't move anything with a skid?


Use a construction bucket for better break out force and higher edge PSI. If that won't cut it, just bust out chunks with your forks. I've done that many a time.


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1691249 said:


> Or on something!


Haha!

Maybe he should re-think operating heavy equipment.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1691254 said:


> Haha!
> 
> Maybe he should re-think operating heavy equipment.


Ah, what could go wrong!!??


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nws is working again.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1691258 said:


> Nws is working again.


yeah started working for me too now


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1691244 said:


> You hauling or just pushing back piles?


Relocating and then hauling off site. Moved thirty two loads so far.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I have a cdl and I like to work for cash.... You could've called me.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1691265 said:


> Relocating and then hauling off site. Moved thirty two loads so far.


How many trucks are you running? 32 loads...wowza!


----------



## platestealer

SSS Inc.;1691241 said:


>


Thats a nice looking bobcat...I am looking at getting a skid eventually and was wondering how people like cat skid steers?


----------



## Green Grass

I am off to be a toy's R Us kid


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1691269 said:


> How many trucks are you running? 32 loads...wowza!


Right now were relocating onsite so its going quick. About two minute to load a truck. Unfortunately it by the hour.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Martinson9;1691225 said:


> Monday we plowed all our resi's (2 inch trigger) because of the accumulation and people are lazy. Customer had shoveled her driveway and then she saw me at the neighbors. This morning she called to get clarification and see if we were going to plow. She told me she had been shoveling them all because she thought they weren't 2 inches just nuisance snows.
> 
> I almost cried I was so happy to hear her explain how it "should" work. I thanked her for being a good understanding customer and jokingly told her she could work for us.
> 
> She did have one good point. Does anyone send out an email or any other communication prior to plowing so people know?


I send an email before every event on what we're expecting and how we'll respond... people love it and it takes 5 seconds with my scheduling software.


----------



## qualitycut

Martinson9;1691225 said:


> Monday we plowed all our resi's (2 inch trigger) because of the accumulation and people are lazy. Customer had shoveled her driveway and then she saw me at the neighbors. This morning she called to get clarification and see if we were going to plow. She told me she had been shoveling them all because she thought they weren't 2 inches just nuisance snows.
> 
> I almost cried I was so happy to hear her explain how it "should" work. I thanked her for being a good understanding customer and jokingly told her she could work for us.
> 
> She did have one good point. Does anyone send out an email or any other communication prior to plowing so people know?


If its iffy I have all customers on a mass email I will send out.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1691226 said:


> The guy on number 9 was kind of over by your house and said he had an inch and a half! Haha, right!


He was in ne Minneapolis when I saw him measure.


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone on here plow in n Minneapolis? May have a lot


----------



## olsonbro

Hey guys,

Anybody interested in subbing on a skid, or truck and skid with us this winter? I have 2 townhomes in Shoreview I'm looking to sub out. We will take care of the shoveling, just need help with the plowing.


----------



## unit28

banonea;1691001 said:


> Nothing. A little freezing rain.


Not surprised. I knew the cold air wouldnt get past the TC until morning sometime.

We only had an inch at the Isanti. Anoka county line. When I measured this morning.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1691265 said:


> Relocating and then hauling off site. Moved thirty two loads so far.


No heated box?


----------



## BossPlow614

Why is it garbage day at 95% of the resis I'm doing?! :realmad:


----------



## qualitycut

EmJayDub;1691374 said:


> Why is it garbage day at 95% of the resis I'm doing?! :realmad:


I usually plow them into the yard and blame it on the city plows


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1691378 said:


> I usually plow them into the yard and blame it on the city plows


:laughing: great idea!


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1691364 said:


> No heated box?


Not that truck. We have it on some of the others and it is nice


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I am friggin tired.


----------



## Green Grass

look what I found on my truck this morning.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1691399 said:


> I am friggin tired.


I take it you got enough snow in your area (everything North and East of Downtown Mpls). What time could you finally get started?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1691402 said:


> look what I found on my truck this morning.


That's a nice surprise. Hopefully it wasn't empty.


----------



## OC&D

Green Grass;1691402 said:


> look what I found on my truck this morning.


Maybe you could trade it for something worth drinking....Summit EPA maybe?


----------



## Green Grass

OC&D;1691426 said:


> Maybe you could trade it for something worth drinking....Summit EPA maybe?


I can't afford that fancy stuff.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1691422 said:


> That's a nice surprise. Hopefully it wasn't empty.


Nice and full from the neighbor for clearing a drift from his driveway.


----------



## Martinson9

platestealer;1691274 said:


> Thats a nice looking bobcat...I am looking at getting a skid eventually and was wondering how people like cat skid steers?


We have a 236B2. It's a 2 speed. You have to get a 2 speed for plowing. I love the hand held controls of the Cat. However, Bobcat has hand controls too. Overall we like the Cat, but I might do a Bobcat with hand controls if I had it to do again. Not that I don't like the Cat.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1691431 said:


> I can't afford that fancy stuff.


Me either.


----------



## mnglocker

Green Grass, come over to Delano and buy beer for a year at The Bohemian. All the microbrew goodstuff you can drink in a year for $250.


----------



## OC&D

Martinson9;1691434 said:


> We have a 236B2. It's a 2 speed. You have to get a 2 speed for plowing. I love the hand held controls of the Cat. However, Bobcat has hand controls too. Overall we like the Cat, but I might do a Bobcat with hand controls if I had it to do again. Not that I don't like the Cat.


I'm pretty sure just about every manufacturer has an option for hand controls now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1691419 said:


> I take it you got enough snow in your area (everything North and East of Downtown Mpls). What time could you finally get started?


We were fulling running about midnight.

And yeah, it's a full run.


----------



## OC&D

platestealer;1691274 said:


> Thats a nice looking bobcat...I am looking at getting a skid eventually and was wondering how people like cat skid steers?


If I were in the market for a skid again, I'd seriously consider one of these instead:
http://www.jcbamericas.com/products/Machines/Telescopic-Handlers/515-40/Benefits.aspx

For me, I think it would be more versatile in most applications. Obviously you lose some maneuverability, but you gain a great deal as well. Imagine loading a tandem with this instead of a skid, or stacking snow, or loading a pallet onto a truck or trailer.....all far easier with this than a skid.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1691450 said:


> We were fulling running about midnight.
> 
> And yeah, it's a full run.


I take that back. Had one driver that didn't work, so the skid sat, new non-needed cutting edge and all.


----------



## Camden

OC&D;1691426 said:


> Maybe you could trade it for something worth drinking....Blue Moon maybe?


Fixed it for ya!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm starting to think I had more sleep in my early 20's.


----------



## OC&D

Camden;1691463 said:


> Fixed it for ya!


I've never been a big fan of Blue Moon, but my wife likes it. Fortunately she also likes Summit! :drink up:

We went to that new brewery in Excelsior a couple weeks ago.....good stuff!


----------



## Ranger620

Pulled a lawnmwrman. Sent all the guys home at 8. Finishing everything myself. Handfull of resis and a apt. complex.
I'm freekin tired


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1691465 said:


> I'm starting to think I had more sleep in my early 20's.


You had a lot less posts too!


----------



## Greenery

I had a solid 1 1/2 - 2 inches throughout Plymouth.
E.P. not even an inch. 

This was great snow for plowing, puff puff .........


----------



## SnowGuy73

That was a nice 4 hour nap!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm shooting to be home by 8.

That puts me at 20 hours this round. 

I did actually divy out jobs to other guys. Had the skid been running last night, I would be home.

Dahl says coating Sunday and Tuesday on the radio.


----------



## ryde307

I'm going to go put a few miles on the sled I think and enjoy a Friday afternoon. We plowed everything last night and it went pretty well. Broke a plow wing a bit more than it was and ran over a skid gas cap otherwise it wasn't to bad.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1691486 said:


> I'm shooting to be home by 8.
> 
> That puts me at 20 hours this round.
> 
> I did actually divy out jobs to other guys. Had the skid been running last night, I would be home.
> 
> Dahl says coating Sunday and Tuesday on the radio.


20hrs? You guys get a foot of snow?


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1691486 said:


> I'm shooting to be home by 8.
> 
> That puts me at 20 hours this round.
> 
> I did actually divy out jobs to other guys. Had the skid been running last night, I would be home.
> 
> Dahl says coating Sunday and Tuesday on the radio.


I heard the same for the next snows.


----------



## BossPlow614

Holy hot daughter of one of my clients!!! Came out to move her car right as I finished the driveway and started on the sidewalk . I went to high school with her, she graduated a couple yrs after me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well.....THAT was a quick edit.

Don't use that p word.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1691523 said:


> Well.....THAT was a quick edit.
> 
> Don't use that p word.


I was just giving you a hard time. I know you have a lot


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1691528 said:


> I was just giving you a hard time. I know you have a lot


I know you were. I didn't edit the posts.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1691530 said:


> I know you were. I didn't edit the posts.


God came and put us back in line Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

Plowsite wasn't working for a bit, I didn't know what to do with myself


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1691534 said:


> Plowsite wasn't working for a bit, I didn't know what to do with myself


I thought I'd been banned for using that p word.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1691534 said:


> Plowsite wasn't working for a bit, I didn't know what to do with myself


Me too. I kept hitting refresh thinking I might miss something.

Nothing to back it up but I have a weird feeling about Sunday. 4-5" sounds about right. Again no data to back it up............yet. Just a gut feeling something is going to change.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1691539 said:


> Me too. I kept hitting refresh thinking I might miss something.
> 
> Nothing to back it up but I have a weird feeling about Sunday. 4-5" sounds about right. Again no data to back it up............yet. Just a gut feeling something is going to change.


For God and Lwnmwrman's sake I hope you're wrong...


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1691536 said:


> I thought I'd been banned for using that p word.


That's what I figured happened to me or the P word makes the server crash.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1691544 said:


> That's what I figured happened to me or the P word makes the server crash.


The server is Phil Robertson?


----------



## unit28

Went back to. Check my snow forecast I had for this morning.

We had an inch..like I thought we would get, but
it lasted a short amount of time and .was over
....within 30 minutes.

The bright band I had seen forecasted at 3am packed a good little punch for a 30 minute 
event.

http://w1.weather.gov/data/obhistory/KCBG.html


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1691534 said:


> Plowsite wasn't working for a bit, I didn't know what to do with myself


I was in the same boat... So I went to Lowe's. Their lot looks like Hell!


----------



## BossPlow614

I thought it was my pos Sprint phone not working because I had just entered Maple Grove. I even fired off a tweet to Sprintcare that the browser wouldn't work with a full 4g signsl.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Nice text from Northern Salt... We're closed for the weekend even if it snows...


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1691554 said:


> I was in the same boat... So I went to Lowe's. Their lot looks like Hell!


I went to pets mart.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I went to my next account to plow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I went to Culvers. Cheesecurds are good. Off to the wife's work party. Have to pick up a new co-worker. I asked if she was hot and my wife said I would probably think so.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1691592 said:


> I went to Culvers. Cheesecurds are good. Off to the wife's work party. Have to pick up a new co-worker. I asked if she was hot and my wife said I would probably think so.


Remember we all like pictures!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1691569 said:


> Nice text from Northern Salt... We're closed for the weekend even if it snows...


Wow, I'm more and more lucky to be close to us salt every day!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1691595 said:


> Wow, I'm more and more lucky to be close to us salt every day!


Do you think they are still out of salt?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1691598 said:


> Do you think they are still out of salt?


Probably not, just down enough that they don't want Interstate and their partners to run out....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1691598 said:


> Do you think they are still out of salt?


Us salt? Never was!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Wow not a post in 20 minutes


----------



## BossPlow614

Taking a nap til 7 then cleaning up/doing commercials. Then a much needed full night's rest!


I love NSI's product but it seems their customer service is horrible.


----------



## ryde307

I'm in Watertown at the bar. You guys work to much.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1 more town home. At this point it ain't worth the $300 / month


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1691637 said:


> 1 more town home. At this point it ain't worth the $300 / month


How big is it?


----------



## BossPlow614

ryde307;1691630 said:


> I'm in Watertown at the bar. You guys work to much.


ill be having fun tomorrow night!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1691645 said:


> How big is it?


6 units, no shovel.


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;1691630 said:


> I'm in Watertown at the bar. You guys work to much.


If I didn't have the kids I would be at the same bar or the sports complex.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1691630 said:


> I'm in Watertown at the bar. You guys work to much.


Agreed. I'm at the bar on my basement thinking about heading to the lake.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1691655 said:


> Agreed. I'm at the bar on my basement thinking about heading to the lake.


What lake you fish again?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1691665 said:


> What lake you fish again?


O'Dowd lake.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Does anyone think that when we get 4-6" of snow here that the Wisconsin, Iowa, and other tv stations talk about it for nearly the entire weather?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1691699 said:


> Does anyone think that when we get 4-6" of snow here that the Wisconsin, Iowa, and other tv stations talk about it for nearly the entire weather?


Kinda strange huh?


----------



## OC&D

That's the stuff boys. Life is good.


----------



## OC&D

OC&D;1691725 said:


> That's the stuff boys. Life is good.


And yes, that's a Hello Kitty sponge holder.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yuck!!!!!!!!


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;1691699 said:


> Does anyone think that when we get 4-6" of snow here that the Wisconsin, Iowa, and other tv stations talk about it for nearly the entire weather?


Nope
Not even for the rest of this year


----------



## SnowGuy73

Watching anchorman drinking some Coors.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1691735 said:


> Watching anchorman drinking some Coors.


what channel??


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1691738 said:


> what channel??


Tbs...............


----------



## SnowGuy73

442 on Comcast.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

247 on direct TV if anyone has it. And no I'm not watching it. I can't stand it


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1691745 said:


> 247 on direct TV if anyone has it. And no I'm not watching it. I can't stand it


I love it!!


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1691721 said:


> Kinda strange huh?


Huh so the other stations are saying we are getting snow


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1691743 said:


> 442 on Comcast.


I have DirectTV


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1691750 said:


> Huh so the other stations are saying we are getting snow


No, you're drunk!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1691748 said:


> I love it!!


People either love it or hate it. Step brother is a good one


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1691752 said:


> No, you're drunk!


I wish, I got an ice cold diet mountain dew.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1691755 said:


> I wish, I got an ice cold diet mountain dew.


Diet you must be drunk


----------



## BossPlow614

jimslawnsnow;1691745 said:


> 247 on direct TV if anyone has it. And no I'm not watching it. I can't stand it


I don't like Will Ferrell at all. Glad I'm out plowing!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1691758 said:


> Diet you must be drunk


Hahahahah.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1691753 said:


> People either love it or hate it. Step brother is a good one


I didn't like it the first time I saw it, first couple times.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1691758 said:


> Diet you must be drunk


I know right?


----------



## Green Grass

Why is it that the pager goes off you make it out of the driveway and then you get canceled


----------



## qualitycut

EmJayDub;1691765 said:


> I don't like Will Ferrell at all. Glad I'm out plowing!


There are other channels ya know


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1691776 said:


> Why is it that the pager goes off you make it out of the driveway and then you get canceled


Life! Do you still get paid?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1691788 said:


> Life! Do you still get paid?


We don't ever get paid


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1691732 said:


> Yuck!!!!!!!!


Your loss!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1691789 said:


> We don't ever get paid


Really, you're fully volunteer?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1691793 said:


> Really, you're fully volunteer?


yep just a pension after 20 years


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1691795 said:


> yep just a pension after 20 years


Wow. O didn't know there was any volunteer departments left in the metro.

Do you have to do the full 20 to be vested?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1691799 said:


> Wow. O didn't know there was any volunteer departments left in the metro.
> 
> Do you have to do the full 20 to be vested?


20 for full 10 gets you 1/2


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1691802 said:


> 20 for full 10 gets you 1/2


Same, except were 30% after 5


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1691785 said:


> There are other channels ya know


Christmas vacation is on 444


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1691803 said:


> Same, except were 30% after 5


we don't paid because we are private.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1691807 said:


> we don't paid because we are private.


What? Come on.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1691808 said:


> What? Come on.


yep Private non profit contracted to the city and two townships.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1691809 said:


> yep Private non profit contracted to the city and two townships.


I didn't know that.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1691812 said:


> I didn't know that.


It's very nice. If we want to buy something we just go do it as long as it is in the budget.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1691813 said:


> It's very nice. If we want to buy something we just go do it as long as it is in the budget.


That's cool.


----------



## unit28

Well that's it for that....
My wife cancelled channel 397 on dish ntwrk


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1691828 said:


> Well that's it for that....
> My wife cancelled channel 397 on dish ntwrk


What's on there?


----------



## Green Grass

unit28;1691828 said:


> Well that's it for that....
> My wife cancelled channel 397 on dish ntwrk


porn channel?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1691831 said:


> porn channel?


Maybe the wife canceled him!!!

Where did he go?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1691839 said:


> Maybe the wife canceled him!!!
> 
> Where did he go?


Should we call someone??


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1691840 said:


> Should we call someone??


Ghost busters?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1691841 said:


> Ghost busters?


Do you know the number?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1691843 said:


> Do you know the number?


No............


----------



## SnowGuy73

Do you ????


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1691845 said:


> No............


he might be out of luck then. I get the feeling we are the only two on here


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1691848 said:


> he might be out of luck then. I get the feeling we are the only two on here


You wanna make out or something?


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1691851 said:


> You wanna make out or something?


Uh yeah. I'm out.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1691848 said:


> he might be out of luck then. I get the feeling we are the only two on here


Hey, I was just trying to stay away from plowsite for an hour and watch Gold Rush...


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1691854 said:


> Uh yeah. I'm out.


Hahahahah.


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;1691848 said:


> he might be out of luck then. I get the feeling we are the only two on here


I'm here.... But it got awful quite all of a sudden. Not ever a peep out of lwmn


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1691855 said:


> Hey, I was just trying to stay away from plowsite for an hour and watch Gold Rush...


Dis you learn anything?


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1691857 said:


> I'm here.... But it got awful quite all of a sudden. Not ever a peep out of lwmn


Is he done plowing?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1691851 said:


> You wanna make out or something?


I think I will pass today. At least we where not posting and answering our own posts like lwmn


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1691858 said:


> Dis you learn anything?


Eh... just that these guys are still morons even all the way in Guyana....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1691869 said:


> Eh... just that these guys are still morons even all the way in Guyana....


but how boring would it be if it all went smooth. its also boring with all the behind the scene crap


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1691867 said:


> I think I will pass today. At least we where not posting and answering our own posts like lwmn


Haha. This is true.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1691869 said:


> Eh... just that these guys are still morons even all the way in Guyana....


Ya. The hffman crew us a whole collection of morons.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1691877 said:


> but how boring would it be if it all went smooth. its also boring with all the behind the scene crap


True... I agree.. I just want to see them get back to breaking crap and digging through land that's already been mined...


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;1691877 said:


> but how boring would it be if it all went smooth. its also boring with all the behind the scene crap


Get my voicemail?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;1691888 said:


> Get my voicemail?


yeah. I will call in the morning. had phone on charger and was on vibrate. if you have a minute before I call look at the 26th place address. do you want me to call the 320 you gave me in the pm or the 218 you called from


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1691884 said:


> True... I agree.. I just want to see them get back to breaking crap and digging through land that's already been mined...


well if they would quit the behind the scenes stuff you would see that. looks like behind the scenes again next week


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1691892 said:


> well if they would quit the behind the scenes stuff you would see that. looks like behind the scenes again next week


Yeah I saw that... lame... they aren't even showing all three clean outs every week anymore


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;1691890 said:


> yeah. I will call in the morning. had phone on charger and was on vibrate. if you have a minute before I call look at the 26th place address. do you want me to call the 320 you gave me in the pm or the 218 you called from


218 is my main # so use that...

Talk to you tomorrow.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1691896 said:


> Yeah I saw that... lame... they aren't even showing all three clean outs every week anymore


I don't think so. Hoffman's don't have anything to clean out. Last I knew they were mining diamonds


----------



## BossPlow614

Just saw some moron on a 40mph rd In Champlin riding a bike down the road. Wow!









At least the music is good tonight!


----------



## banonea

They are calling for 1" to 3" sat at 5 to sun at 5 here...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1691593 said:


> Remember we all like pictures!


Not what I expected. I'm sitting passenger in a minivan and my wife is a terrible driver. Its awfully quiet in her right now. I wwould have rather have partaken in TV talk.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1691929 said:


> Not what I expected. I'm sitting passenger in a minivan and my wife is a terrible driver. Its awfully quiet in her right now. I wwould have rather have partaken in TV talk.


:laughing:


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1691929 said:


> Not what I expected. I'm sitting passenger in a minivan and my wife is a terrible driver. Its awfully quiet in her right now. I wwould have rather have partaken in TV talk.


Hopefully you make it home in one piece!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Whoa... Novak is getting real fancy now... sounds like he's really pumping up Sunday...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1691931 said:


> Hopefully you make it home in one piece!


I'm back!!! For the record my last post made me laugh. I'm not the best phone typer.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1691934 said:


> Whoa... Novak is getting real fancy now... sounds like he's really pumping up Sunday...


That is fancy. No more boring ovals. Apparently no need to panic however.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1691936 said:


> I'm back!!! For the record my last post made me laugh. I'm not the best phone typer.


Hahaha, I see it now


----------



## skorum03

I need a storm to make back all the cash I dropped at Toby Keith's I love this bar tonight. Saturday - Sunday works for me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yeah.

Another fun week ahead reading the forecast discussion.

(3) 3+" snows all overnight.

Sunday night, Christmas Eve night, Christmas Day night.

What fun.


----------



## unit28

skorum03;1691955 said:


> I need a storm to make back all the cash I dropped at Toby Keith's I love this bar tonight. Saturday - Sunday works for me.


Now you did it!
how about xmas too while you're at it....
.....you're officially on the naughty list Bro.

THE ARCTIC WAVE TRAIN SHOULD BRING THE REGION SOME *FRESH SNOW
CHRISTMAS EVE AND CHRISTMAS DAY.*

THE ECMWF AND GFS WOULD SUGGEST SEVERAL
INCHES OF SNOW...*PERHAPS ADVISORY SNOW (3-5 INCHES). *

WE STARTED
THE PROCESS OF RAISING POPS INTO THE HIGH CHANCE CATEGORY.

edit,
thought LMN woulda been sleeping at this hr
hows that for an edit?


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1691934 said:


> Whoa... Novak is getting real fancy now... sounds like he's really pumping up Sunday...


He must have found the other buttons on ms paint!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1691991 said:


> Yeah.
> 
> Another fun week ahead reading the forecast discussion.
> 
> (3) 3+" snows all overnight.
> 
> Sunday night, Christmas Eve night, Christmas Day night.
> 
> What fun.


I hope they are wrong.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I now have snow Sunday and Sunday night per Nws!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1691997 said:


> Now you did it!
> how about xmas too while you're at it....
> .....you're officially on the naughty list Bro.
> 
> THE ARCTIC WAVE TRAIN SHOULD BRING THE REGION SOME *FRESH SNOW
> CHRISTMAS EVE AND CHRISTMAS DAY.*
> 
> THE ECMWF AND GFS WOULD SUGGEST SEVERAL
> INCHES OF SNOW...*PERHAPS ADVISORY SNOW (3-5 INCHES). *
> 
> WE STARTED
> THE PROCESS OF RAISING POPS INTO THE HIGH CHANCE CATEGORY.
> 
> edit,
> thought LMN woulda been sleeping at this hr
> hows that for an edit?


I fell asleep on the couch watching Charlie Brown Christmas with the family. Made it to when Charlie's tree turns all fancy.

No one woke me up to drag me into bed.

10 hours later, I can hardly walk now.

FML.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1692009 said:


> I fell asleep on the couch watching Charlie Brown Christmas with the family. Made it to when Charlie's tree turns all fancy.
> 
> No one woke me up to drag me into bed.
> 
> 10 hours later, I can hardly walk now.
> 
> FML.


Been there before!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu has me at 1.19" tomorrow and tomorrow night.... Here we go again.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nws has me at less than half daytime and around one for night.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Weather channel just says chance of snow both tomorrow and tomorrow night.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Number 5 just showed the future radar snow starting tomorrow afternoon and lasting all the way into Monday morning. 3.1 total on their version of the snow o meter.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well, first of all, I would like to welcome all of the Royal Order of the 21st'ers to SPRING!!

Secondly, I suppose one good thing about this month is I've lost 15 pounds doing nothing but sitting on my buttocks.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Number 9 says 1" maybe 2" tomorrow. No snow o meter shown and he started the future cast at noon and ended it at 10:00 pm but said snowing into Monday....


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1692046 said:


> Well, first of all, I would like to welcome all of the Royal Order of the 21st'ers to SPRING!!
> 
> Secondly, I suppose one good thing about this month is I've lost 15 pounds doing nothing but sitting on my buttocks.


Damn, I gain weight in winter if you can believe that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I eat one time while out plowing, usually a spicy chicken at Wendy's or steak burrito at Chipotle.

And that's if I have time or think about it.

Not yesterday's snow, but the snow before, I couldn't figure out why I was so hungry, until I thought back and realized I hadn't eaten for almost 36 hours.


----------



## SnowGuy73

One time in three days, damn!

Haha, just kidding!


----------



## SnowGuy73

That's the same with me though too, I hardly eat while working. Especially on the summer, I lose all motivation.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got some stuff to do (foreclosure work) but I REALLY gotta get caught up on paperwork.

Guys want their checks, I gotta get my invoicing STARTED for the month, gotta get all these gas / repair receipts entered in.

Not to mention find time to wrap a larger, heavy box for the wife's present.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1692072 said:


> Got some stuff to do (foreclosure work) but I REALLY gotta get caught up on paperwork.
> 
> Guys want their checks, I gotta get my invoicing STARTED for the month, gotta get all these gas / repair receipts entered in.
> 
> Not to mention find time to wrap a larger, heavy box for the wife's present.


I have paperwork coming out of my ears! Was planning on that tomorrow but now its going to snow. Grocery shopping now and then Hopefully finish Christmas shopping this afternoon!

Hopefully!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Nws shows less than an inch Sunday and less than inch Sunday night. Both have possible after them as well


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Okay, I don't know what I did to piss everyone off...

Even NWS is ganging up on me.

Everywhere I look is "around an inch" for tomorrow and tomorrow night, except MY HOUSE which is "1-2" possible" for both tomorrow and tomorrow night.

Really?

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?map.x=215&map.y=105&site=mpx&zmx=1&zmy=1#.UrWfvfRDuIU

Holy crap it's getting hard to be in the Christmas spirit. I was trying to cram it down my throat yesterday forcing myself to listen to 107.9, but c'mon.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1692099 said:


> Okay, I don't know what I did to piss everyone off...
> 
> Even NWS is ganging up on me.
> 
> Everywhere I look is "around an inch" for tomorrow and tomorrow night, except MY HOUSE which is "1-2" possible" for both tomorrow and tomorrow night.
> 
> Really?


A few pages back you said you like plowing!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1692099 said:


> Okay, I don't know what I did to piss everyone off...
> 
> Even NWS is ganging up on me.
> 
> Everywhere I look is "around an inch" for tomorrow and tomorrow night, except MY HOUSE which is "1-2" possible" for both tomorrow and tomorrow night.
> 
> Really?


A day or two ago when we were suppose to get anything out of Sundays snow the future map on 5 shown spotty snow up by you lingering most of the day and night. Maybe that combined with what they think we'll Sunday day and night is giving those totals?


----------



## SnowGuy73

"Ya we need our driveway plowed, were having a party today so we need it plowed asap. Its a three car drivewaybut tthere is a broke down bus in the third side my phone number is 952-221-xxxx."

Message was left at 07:21, I called back at 07:30 rang one and a half times, I was sent to voicemail. My guess she is calling every snow plow provider in the area.....

People!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1692104 said:


> A day or two ago when we were suppose to get anything out of Sundays snow the future map on 5 shown spotty snow up by you lingering most of the day and night. Maybe that combined with what they think we'll Sunday day and night is giving those totals?


How long do you guys think before Nws changes, my guess by noon today.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1692108 said:


> How long do you guys think before Nws changes, my guess by noon today.


The same as always, every 5 minutes. It seems that their first forecast and totals are correct


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1692109 said:


> The same as always, every 5 minutes. It seems that their first forecast and totals are correct


Haha. Touche


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;1692109 said:


> The same as always, every 5 minutes. It seems that their first forecast and totals are correct


I really think they have no idea what's going to happen most of the time


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1692115 said:


> I really think they have no idea what's going to happen most of the time


Yup. Throwing darts at a wall!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1692101 said:


> A few pages back you said you like plowing!


I DO like plowing.

I WOULD like a week off though.


----------



## IDST

I have to run to La Crosse for christmas today. anybody know what the weather is supposed to be?


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1692117 said:


> I DO like plowing.
> 
> I WOULD like a week off though.


I'd like the next 10 days off.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1692105 said:


> "Ya we need our driveway plowed, were having a party today so we need it plowed asap. Its a three car drivewaybut tthere is a broke down bus in the third side my phone number is 952-221-xxxx."
> 
> Message was left at 07:21, I called back at 07:30 rang one and a half times, I was sent to voicemail. My guess she is calling every snow plow provider in the area.....
> 
> People!


I have a residential that called 2 snowfalls ago, never called her back, hoping she was just running through a list of providers and someone else would get it.

She called again yesterday, got my number from the daycare we plow.

No one has shoveled or plowed her drive yet this year. She's been driving and packing it down.

I told her there's not going to be much that I can do, short of bring the skid steer over, but that would be $150 for a city lot drive to get it down to the concrete again.

She said no, just run the plow over and what comes off, comes off.

Soooooo... I get myself into another plowing job. I need to just say no ALL the time. At least it's local, I can send my guys there, no time constraint, can be done whenever.

Although the "whenever is fine" driveways always call at 6:45 am saying "I know I said whenever is fine, but could it be possible to be plowed by 8?"


----------



## jimslawnsnow

5 shows 2.4 for me and 2.5 for most of the metro and said isolated pockets of 4"


----------



## TKLAWN

What's this bs about snow on x-mas now? I don't mind some tomorrow but if it snows on x-mas I might hang myself.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jagext;1692120 said:


> I have to run to La Crosse for christmas today. anybody know what the weather is supposed to be?


Wintery?? 

You're fine today.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

The Christmas snows suck to get help. Always sucks to get shovelers though


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1692125 said:


> I have a residential that called 2 snowfalls ago, never called her back, hoping she was just running through a list of providers and someone else would get it.
> 
> She called again yesterday, got my number from the daycare we plow.
> 
> No one has shoveled or plowed her drive yet this year. She's been driving and packing it down.
> 
> I told her there's not going to be much that I can do, short of bring the skid steer over, but that would be $150 for a city lot drive to get it down to the concrete again.
> 
> She said no, just run the plow over and what comes off, comes off.
> 
> Soooooo... I get myself into another plowing job. I need to just say no ALL the time. At least it's local, I can send my guys there, no time constraint, can be done whenever.
> 
> Although the "whenever is fine" driveways always call at 6:45 am saying "I know I said whenever is fine, but could it be possible to be plowed by 8?"


that is when you say no....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1692127 said:


> What's this bs about snow on x-mas now? I don't mind some tomorrow but if it snows on x-mas I might hang myself.


I don't mind the snow on Christmas Eve / Christmas Day.

Nothing is open after about 4 pm other than the gas stations. I don't do houses, so I don't need to worry about people having family over.

I basically shut it down from about 3 pm Christmas Eve until Christmas Day night.

Might go plow the gas pumps open, or do some sidewalks at the zero tolerance townhome if it's really bad, but that's it.

Most of my customers realize it's Christmas.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1692131 said:


> The Christmas snows suck to get help. Always sucks to get shovelers though


We don't plow from Christmas exe to Christmas day after 5. Tell all of our customers that when they sign the contract. I tell them that our people need to be able to spend time with their families and I have yet to loose a customer over it.


----------



## Camden

I hope it snows on Christmas Eve, then again on Christmas and every 3rd day after that until June 1st.


----------



## qualitycut

Per Kstp
The forecast can be summerized like this: snow possible every other day, and when there isn't snow, every other day we get hit with that arctic air.
Probably the coldest we've seen all season will be Tuesday morning.* The good news as we warm slightly Tuesday afternoon with another clipper bringing more snow Tuesday night and Christmas Day*with an early guess on snowfall amounts ranging 2-4".*


----------



## skorum03

Let the speculation begin


----------



## TKLAWN

Camden;1692149 said:


> I hope it snows on Christmas Eve, then again on Christmas and every 3rd day after that until June 1st.


I don't like yor attitude mister.


----------



## Camden

TKLAWN;1692155 said:


> I don't like yor attitude mister.


Having mostly per push accounts will make you pray for snow


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1692126 said:


> 5 shows 2.4 for me and 2.5 for most of the metro and said isolated pockets of 4"


So they are already up from this morning?

Great!


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1692155 said:


> I don't like yor attitude mister.


Ill second that!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1692117 said:


> I DO like plowing.
> 
> I WOULD like a week off though.


At least your schools are closed for a couple weeks!



banonea;1692136 said:


> We don't plow from Christmas exe to Christmas day after 5. Tell all of our customers that when they sign the contract. I tell them that our people need to be able to spend time with their families and I have yet to loose a customer over it.


We do the same but we do have some churches that must be kept clean. One of them has something like 10 services on Christmas eve. The Pastor was on the wcco radio a few years ago and was asked about a Christmas Eve snow storm that was hitting and he said he has no worries, the Plowing contractor always keeps it open. That was nice to hear.



Camden;1692149 said:


> I hope it snows on Christmas Eve, then again on Christmas and every 3rd day after that until June 1st.


Normally I'm with you but even I would like no "plowable" snow on Christmas.


----------



## OC&D

Camden;1692165 said:


> Having mostly per push accounts will make you pray for snow


Yep. I can't invoice if it doesn't snow.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1692126 said:


> 5 shows 2.4 for me and 2.5 for most of the metro and said isolated pockets of 4"


For when? I have Christmas tomorrow with the fun side of the family so hopefully not then. Christmas not to worried about will just plow later around my party's but for those of you with kids hopefully it doesn't.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I can't handle every 3 days. Another month back to back like December was and I'll be in trouble financially.

I usually make up the difference by scraping lots, hauling / moving snow, salting, etc., but with the help still learning, and me taking on the slack, I just don't have the gumption to get out and do the work.

I'm completely burned out already, need 2 days to recoup, but just don't get it.

Totally spinning my wheels, digging the holes deeper.

It's totally not worth it right now.

Kids don't even come out and play PS4 with me, they hang out in the bedroom with mom watching TV.

Right now I'm holding on to the fact I have 10 days before I send out a month's worth of invoices, to try to get caught up from December.


----------



## BossPlow614

skorum03;1691955 said:


> I need a storm to make back all the cash I dropped at Toby Keith's I love this bar tonight. Saturday - Sunday works for me.


I bet you had a blast though! I was there last Saturday night. Spent $87 on drinks and I don't even know how lol.


----------



## qualitycut

So Lwnmrr I take it your mostly monthly?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1692183 said:


> For when? I have Christmas tomorrow with the fun side of the family so hopefully not then. Christmas not to worried about will just plow later around my party's but for those of you with kids hopefully it doesn't.


Thru Monday at 8am


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1692183 said:


> For when? I have Christmas tomorrow with the fun side of the family so hopefully not then. Christmas not to worried about will just plow later around my party's but for those of you with kids hopefully it doesn't.


I'm guessing that is for tomorrow and tomorrow night.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1692189 said:


> So Lwnmrr I take it your mostly monthly?


About 85%.

I have probably $3,000 in work to do, between selling firewood, extra snow work, which would make up for most of the wages for this month, but I don't get the week to do it.

I need a week to get the firewood dug out, loaded up and delivered (3-4 stops / day).

I have 6-7 jobs of moving snow, stacking snow piles, blowing piles back, but I need to do that at night after the firewood.

I don't want to send guys out to do it, as it's ususally the work that I do to make up for their wages.

My apartment on West 7th is fighting to go on a flat fee, but I have to make so many service calls down there, I don't want to do it. I'm trying to keep it hourly or per time, but they want a set budget.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1692191 said:


> I'm guessing that is for tomorrow and tomorrow night.


Why not!?! Been that way for the last three weeks or so. Haha.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Well I hate to say it but the newest Nam has now joined the GFS and Euro with the Christmas snow. It only goes out to 6p.m on the eve but has a couple inches already by then.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1692195 said:


> Why not!?! Been that way for the last three weeks or so. Haha.


This is true and it doesn't look to stop for a while. If this keeps up we could hit 60" and have 30 events this season.payuppayuppayup

Glad we're 95% per time.  And the seasonals are smaller properties.


----------



## BossPlow614

Just had one of my resis call, prepaid and 2" trigger, went there yesterday and measured & only 1.5" so i didnt plow, wakes me up from my nice slumber today and left a voicemail saying they're having Christmas today and were wondering if it could be plowed "because it needs it & people will be arriving around 11:30". Ughhhhh!


----------



## qualitycut

We are half and half so if it snowed 100 times wouldn't matter. Still make money every push after expenses


----------



## TKLAWN

Camden;1692165 said:


> Having mostly per push accounts will make you pray for snow


90% of our accounts are per time. Tell my wife and kids I will miss x-mas and I'm fine with it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Things aren't quite as dire as I make it seem, but for right now, at Christmas, it's hard to be away from my family this much for what I'm taking home.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1692184 said:


> I can't handle every 3 days. Another month back to back like December was and I'll be in trouble financially.
> 
> I usually make up the difference by scraping lots, hauling / moving snow, salting, etc., but with the help still learning, and me taking on the slack, I just don't have the gumption to get out and do the work.
> 
> I'm completely burned out already, need 2 days to recoup, but just don't get it.
> 
> Totally spinning my wheels, digging the holes deeper.
> 
> It's totally not worth it right now.
> 
> Kids don't even come out and play PS4 with me, they hang out in the bedroom with mom watching TV.
> 
> Right now I'm holding on to the fact I have 10 days before I send out a month's worth of invoices, to try to get caught up from December.


I don't know too much about your operation but have you ever considered downsizing to the point of where you could be a solo operation? You're obviously not going to gross as much but maybe in the end you'd come out in better shape. Less equipment to maintain, smaller payroll, less stress?

Focus on route density so that you're not running all over the metro like a chicken with its head cut off.

I don't know, it just seems to me like you're working yourself to death and you're not getting anywhere.


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1692210 said:


> 90% of our accounts are per time. Tell my wife and kids I will miss x-mas and I'm fine with it.


What's her number I will call and tell her. All I have to be home for is when the kids open presents in the morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I have enough monthly to cover all operations expenses and the rest are per time with a minimum clause of two events.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1692222 said:


> What's her number I will call and tell her.


What a good helper you are!


----------



## BossPlow614

Fantastic, my truck won't shift out of second. Wtf!?!!


----------



## OC&D

EmJayDub;1692231 said:


> Fantastic, my truck won't shift out of second. Wtf!?!!


 That ain't cool. Especially on a Saturday with more snow in the forecast. Good luck.


----------



## IDST

EmJayDub;1692201 said:


> Just had one of my resis call, prepaid and 2" trigger, went there yesterday and measured & only 1.5" so i didnt plow, wakes me up from my nice slumber today and left a voicemail saying they're having Christmas today and were wondering if it could be plowed "because it needs it & people will be arriving around 11:30". Ughhhhh!


I plowed all my two inch triggers yesterday even though we were around 1.5. I still charged for two on their contracts just told the few that I talked to that with Christmas weekend i wanted to clean their driveways for their parties. All that I talked to thanked me for that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1692221 said:


> I don't know too much about your operation but have you ever considered downsizing to the point of where you could be a solo operation? You're obviously not going to gross as much but maybe in the end you'd come out in better shape. Less equipment to maintain, smaller payroll, less stress?
> 
> Focus on route density so that you're not running all over the metro like a chicken with its head cut off.
> 
> I don't know, it just seems to me like you're working yourself to death and you're not getting anywhere.


That's what I'm working on.

It's a combination of already having contracts in place with outlying properties that I felt obligated to honor, having properties within 5 miles of my house fall in my lap very late in the bidding season, as well as growth issues. I didn't want to pass on these accounts as they're the townhomes that pay quite well, plus they're right in the middle of the route.

I've been solo, made the most money I ever made.

I'll be working my way back to it.

Actually I will be putting 50% price increases in this spring.

Per that email I received about last week's snowfall the bank played their hand when they made a comment about what they are paying.

If I lose work, I don't care.

There's about 10 hours of work that I've already notified I'm not renewing in the spring, but as I've said before, I signed off I would do the work, so I'm doing the work.

It doesn't help it seems every snowfall I have equipment sitting, not working.

I have extra guys, but it keeps looking like I need more extra guys.


----------



## OC&D

All of my accounts are per time based on the amount of snow plowed at that time. November made me $0. This month is shaping up to be decent, but where I really make out is on those larger storms where I plow 2+ times and the snow amounts increase and bump up the pricing. They're hell to do but they sure do make me smile when I'm invoicing.

One more month like this and we'll have a nice dive trip to go on this spring.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

My totals are still the same on nws. I expected them to change at least twice by now


----------



## cbservicesllc

I'm with the guy that said he'd hang himself if it snows xmas... I'm half and half with majority resi's... the commercials and schools are all closed so at least there's that...


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;1692222 said:


> What's her number I will call and tell her. All I have to be home for is when the kids open presents in the morning.


Nah I can handle it.:salute:


----------



## SnowGuy73

EmJayDub;1692231 said:


> Fantastic, my truck won't shift out of second. Wtf!?!!


That's no good.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1692241 said:


> My totals are still the same on nws. I expected them to change at least twice by now


Pretty sure NWS will be low key with everyone in the Christmas mode. Probably 1/2,staffed and even those guys probably drinking spiked egg nog.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ace in Bloomington has a bunch of snow plows in stock for those who were looking!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

EmJayDub;1692231 said:


> Fantastic, my truck won't shift out of second. Wtf!?!!


What type of truck? It won't shift out auto 2nd or on the column?


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1692250 said:


> Pretty sure NWS will be low key with everyone in the Christmas mode. Probably 1/2,staffed and even those guys probably drinking spiked egg nog.


Wouldn't you be too!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1692251 said:


> Ace in Bloomington has a bunch of snow plows in stock for those who were looking!


Good deal too


----------



## ryde307

I don't have kids or alot of family in town so I don't mind the Christmas snow but feel abd for the guys with kids.
I don't mind the snow every three days but it does take it's toll. 
December will be the largest single month we have ever billed out I am pretty sure so I am hoping for a similair January. We have plowed most lots 6-10 times already. 
We are 50-50 seasonal vs various forms of pertime.
The thing I wish is no overnight storms into morning and to get at least 2 inches instead of the 1/2-1" stuff. A couple 3" and we would be busy hauling for a week or so.


----------



## djagusch

EmJayDub;1692231 said:


> Fantastic, my truck won't shift out of second. Wtf!?!!


That's not good. Start calling every transmission shop that might be open.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Great, just got a call from the bank. Both debit cards were compromised in the Target fiasco and have been shut down.

Now I gotta go get cash for the foreseeable future.


----------



## djagusch

Camden;1692221 said:


> I don't know too much about your operation but have you ever considered downsizing to the point of where you could be a solo operation? You're obviously not going to gross as much but maybe in the end you'd come out in better shape. Less equipment to maintain, smaller payroll, less stress?
> 
> Focus on route density so that you're not running all over the metro like a chicken with its head cut off.
> 
> I don't know, it just seems to me like you're working yourself to death and you're not getting anywhere.


Knowing his operation a bit. He's priced above average. He just needs to find 2 dependable guys he can trust and will do the right thing. The rest of the guys will fall inline and his headaches will diminish.

He had some decent guys in the past. One went to work for a city other went to a larger company. In that time period he had less headaches.

When he gets the 2 key guys he will then have time to manage, train, and do paperwork.

There are other adjustments needing to be done but till he gets the key guys in place the adjustments are minor.

The easy answer is go solo. Problem with that is nobody is getting younger. About 5 to 6 years I know he will have 2 really good workers (kids) that will makes things go a lot smoother (ever see a employee mess around with the owners kid in the truck?).

Its basically growth issues and he will get systems in place and be fine. A slow month of plowing would help him get on track. Let him train, see if the current guys will step up, or find new ones. He will be fine.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone interested in a 10' Protech pusher for $1,000 before I put it on CL?

Bit rusty but not bad?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1692261 said:


> Great, just got a call from the bank. Both debit cards were compromised in the Target fiasco and have been shut down.
> 
> Now I gotta go get cash for the foreseeable future.


No business card?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1692277 said:


> No business card?


Yeah, you must have sepporate accounts don't you?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1692283 said:


> Yeah, you must have sepporate accounts don't you?


Both accounts compromised.


----------



## djagusch

SnowGuy73;1692283 said:


> Yeah, you must have sepporate accounts don't you?


And you have never bought stuff out of the biz account for biz/personal use? He could of bought gloves, jackets, gift cards for the employees, etc.


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;1692273 said:


> Knowing his operation a bit. He's priced above average. He just _*needs to find 2 dependable guys he can trust and will do the right thing.*_ The rest of the guys will fall inline and his headaches will diminish.


Sounds like he needs it more than I do, but that's my problem as well!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1692299 said:


> Sounds like he needs it more than I do, but that's my problem as well!


More than. Finding 2 dependable guys, I need to get rid of a cancer that I keep because he's a body right now.

I don't run an ad for new guys, I wouldn't have time to interview anyone right now.

Plus I'm on my way to pay off a shoveler and fire him here shortly.

I have more shovelers lined up, need a decent driver to replace the one I need to let go.


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;1692293 said:


> And you have never bought stuff out of the biz account for biz/personal use? He could of bought gloves, jackets, gift cards for the employees, etc.


Yea I just thought of that. I had a charge in Sweden for like 300 on my card once.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1692261 said:


> Great, just got a call from the bank. Both debit cards were compromised in the Target fiasco and have been shut down.
> 
> Now I gotta go get cash for the foreseeable future.


Glad I don't ever go to target!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1692302 said:


> Glad I don't ever go to target!!


Most guys don't.

That's why I go there. They have some of the cleanest men's rooms around. 

The ones that do go there haven't been eating greasy Mexican all night drinking beer.

They're p-whipped office workers that have solid bowel movements.


----------



## Polarismalibu

EmJayDub;1692231 said:


> Fantastic, my truck won't shift out of second. Wtf!?!!


You messed up a Allison?? Iol


----------



## SnowGuy73

djagusch;1692293 said:


> And you have never bought stuff out of the biz account for biz/personal use? He could of bought gloves, jackets, gift cards for the employees, etc.


At target.... Nope

I shop at target, but I can't think of one time in nearly 16 years I have ever bought something business related at target!


----------



## snowman55

Headaches go with this industry 2day s250 leaking hydro someone put diesel in hydro tank- ford won't start, walk tractor keeps blowingg fuses,fender ripped off trailer,short 6 shpvelers last push, townhpmes biching cause they weren't plowed under trigger. It goes on and on. I learned not to get worked up too much it will snow again and we will plow again. I say bring ita


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1692306 said:


> Most guys don't.
> 
> That's why I go there. They have some of the cleanest men's rooms around. .


How did your card number get stolen if you only go there to poop!?!?!

Haha.


----------



## djagusch

SnowGuy73;1692314 said:


> At target.... Nope
> 
> I shop at target, but I can't think of one time in nearly 16 years I have ever bought something business related at target!


Forget target for a moment. Does your wife have a company card for gas?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1692321 said:


> How did your card number get stolen if you only go there to poop!?!?!
> 
> Haha.


I know you're just giving me a hard time..... Computer paper, ink, appreciation gift / cards for clients.


----------



## qualitycut

Watch the p word guys


----------



## SnowGuy73

djagusch;1692324 said:


> Forget target for a moment. Does your wife have a company card for gas?


Not married.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1692338 said:


> Not married.


Better hurry if you're with who you were at Fahey last spring.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Fired shoveler....

"Why am I being fired??"

"Because you missed multiple sections of sidewalk at the town home complex you've lived at for 5 years".

"I'm sure I shoveled everything"

I just handed him the check and walked away.

I need to build in a bonus pay type program.

Upon inspection of said snowblower, it needs to go straight to the shop.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1692332 said:


> I know you're just giving me a hard time..... Computer paper, ink, appreciation gift / cards for clients.


Nope. I buy paper in bulk from office max, ink and stuff I can get at Wal-Mart when I'm there to get oil, wiper blades and so on.

Really the only actual big box retail store my cars is used is Wal-Mart and fleet farm.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1692348 said:


> Nope. I buy paper in bulk from office max, ink and stuff I can get at Wal-Mart when I'm there to get oil, wiper blades and so on.
> 
> Really the only actual big box retail store my cars is used is Wal-Mart and fleet farm.


I usually just go to WalMart too, but if the kids are late for getting dropped off at the pool, I'll hit up a Target if there is one nearby.

Just so happened I got caught up in the wash for the 1 time every 3 months I buy something there.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1692340 said:


> Better hurry if you're with who you were at Fahey last spring.


Waste of money for a piece of paper....


----------



## BossPlow614

jimslawnsnow;1692252 said:


> What type of truck? It won't shift out auto 2nd or on the column?


2001 Chevy 2500HD ECLB 8.1 w/ Allison. Did some searching online, most likely the PNP sensor since the dash light for the gears flashed a little bit when going into reverse initially & the check engine light came on. Checked fluid level, its good. Decided to drive it to O'Reilly Auto Parts to have them run a scan, started it up to drive there and the check engine light is gone and the truck shifts fine. I did go to the car wash last night & washed a little bit on the underbody & I must have gotten some water on that sensor but getting some heat built up around it made the water evaporate and all things are good now. Cleared the codes and it drives fine now. I'm definitely not going to wash near the trans from now on.

Just about every shop I called was so busy & couldn't get it looked at til Monday at the earliest but I think the issue is resolved, KNOCK ON WOOD!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1692350 said:


> I usually just go to WalMart too, but if the kids are late for getting dropped off at the pool, I'll hit up a Target if there is one nearby.
> 
> Just so happened I got caught up in the wash for the 1 time every 3 months I buy something there.


I hear you..


----------



## Green Grass

EmJayDub;1692353 said:


> 2001 Chevy 2500HD ECLB 8.1 w/ Allison. Did some searching online, most likely the PNP sensor since the dash light for the gears flashed a little bit when going into reverse initially & the check engine light came on. Checked fluid level, its good. Decided to drive it to O'Reilly Auto Parts to have them run a scan, started it up to drive there and the check engine light is gone and the truck shifts fine. I did go to the car wash last night & washed a little bit on the underbody & I must have gotten some water on that sensor but getting some heat built up around it made the water evaporate and all things are good now. Cleared the codes and it drives fine now. I'm definitely not going to wash near the trans from now on.
> 
> Just about every shop I called was so busy & couldn't get it looked at til Monday at the earliest but I think the issue is resolved, KNOCK ON WOOD!!!


The park neutral sensor is common on them.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1692340 said:


> Better hurry if you're with who you were at Fahey last spring.


That's what I was thinking. She might wise up!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Whadja know.... Full crew has checked in and ready for tomorrow night (cept for fired guy).

I even have an extra guy available because of Christmas. I might take a storm off and see how things go.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1692362 said:


> Whadja know.... Full crew has checked in and ready for tomorrow night (cept for fired guy).


Were going to hold you to that.

No complaining tomorrow night when half your guys aren't there!

Haha.


----------



## BossPlow614

Polarismalibu;1692313 said:


> You messed up a Allison?? Iol


There's no way I could. It's a gas, not running any tunes, always wait til I'm stopped to put in reverse/drive. I tow a lot of heavy loads in the summer but that's what it's built for. I'm better off than my buddies that had to put $4000 into their 6.0 psd to get it to run right, plus they had a hub explode this week, there was an $800 fix.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1692362 said:


> Whadja know.... Full crew has checked in and ready for tomorrow night (cept for fired guy).
> 
> I even have an extra guy available because of Christmas. I might take a storm off and see how things go.


Dooo it!!!!!! Just drive around and check on things.


----------



## Camden

snowman55;1692318 said:


> It goes on and on. I learned not to get worked up too much it will snow again and we will plow again. I say bring ita


This is the mentality I have. The first storm this year stressed me out quite a bit because I had multiple equipment failures but I told myself that it's not worth it to get all worked up. Ever since then the season has been pretty enjoyable even though we've been working every day it seems.


----------



## SnowGuy73

djagusch;1692360 said:


> That's what I was thinking. She might wise up!


If she leaves I can go down to a three hour plowing route !


----------



## OC&D

Everyone is going to Best Buy to buy stuff. I'm going there to give them stuff back.


----------



## BossPlow614

ryde307;1692257 said:


> I don't have kids or alot of family in town so I don't mind the Christmas snow but feel abd for the guys with kids.
> I don't mind the snow every three days but it does take it's toll.
> December will be the largest single month we have ever billed out I am pretty sure so I am hoping for a similair January. We have plowed most lots 6-10 times already.
> We are 50-50 seasonal vs various forms of pertime.
> The thing I wish is no overnight storms into morning and to get at least 2 inches instead of the 1/2-1" stuff. A couple 3" and we would be busy hauling for a week or so.


No kids for me either & I thoroughly enjoy working a lot as long as things go right plus Christmas day is ruined as you all know  so I won't mind if it snows.

I was going to ask if anyone else's invoices for hourly/per push accts were astronomical this month, i lost track of how many events but it's certainly been a lot.

It'd be nice to have a 2.5-3" storm every time that starts in the evening giving us the night to plow, less stress and no uncertainty.


----------



## SnowGuy73

EmJayDub;1692380 said:


> No kids for me either & I thoroughly enjoy working a lot as long as things go right plus Christmas day is ruined as you all know  so I won't mind if it snows.
> 
> I was going to ask if anyone else's invoices for hourly/per push accts were astronomical this month, i lost track of how many events but it's certainly been a lot.
> 
> It'd be nice to have a 2.5-3" storm every time that starts in the evening giving us the night to plow, less stress and no uncertainty.


Maybe you can get your salad to go!

Haha!


----------



## Green Grass

OC&D;1692379 said:


> Everyone is going to Best Buy to buy stuff. I'm going there to give them stuff back.


I think they stopped selling those about 5 years ago


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1692386 said:


> I think they stopped selling those about 5 years ago


You don't think its still warrantied?


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1692385 said:


> Maybe you can get your salad to go!
> 
> Haha!


:laughing: not a chance! The Chuckwagons from Holiday gas stations sound better than that on Christmas!


----------



## SnowGuy73

EmJayDub;1692389 said:


> :laughing: not a chance! The Chuckwagons from Holiday gas stations sound better than that on Christmas!


I prefer the mountain dew and reeses fastbreak.


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1692391 said:


> I prefer the mountain dew and reeses fastbreak.


I usually go for the mcdonalds coke... it tastes better and everyone knows it, but no one actually knows why.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Over salt much.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1692391 said:


> I prefer the mountain dew and reeses fastbreak.


Dt.Dr. Pepper and $100,000 bars.

OR orange RockStars and Dark Milky Way bars.


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1692400 said:


> I usually go for the mcdonalds coke... it tastes better and everyone knows it, but no one actually knows why.


I always feel like a$$ after fast food. Doesn't stop me from eating it though.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1692391 said:


> I prefer the mountain dew and reeses pieces.


Fixed it for you


----------



## ryde307

skorum03;1692400 said:


> I usually go for the mcdonalds coke... it tastes better and everyone knows it, but no one actually knows why.


Haha this is so true.
Mcdonalds is also the only place to get orange HiC not in a juice box.
If we are talking gas stations then it's normally MD and snickers. 
Every morning going to work with my dad when I was a kid we would stop and get gas station hot dogs for breakfast. So i am going to say my love for crappy gas station hot dogs is his fault also.


----------



## djagusch

SnowGuy73;1692376 said:


> If she leaves I can go down to a three hour plowing route !


If she leaves the monthly check to her, you would need to have lwnmwrman22 route to cover it!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1692388 said:


> You don't think its still warrantied?


He got the extended warranty. payup


----------



## SnowGuy73

djagusch;1692412 said:


> If she leaves the monthly check to her, you would need to have lwnmwrman22 route to cover it!


I'm confused.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1692410 said:


> Fixed it for you


Those are good too, but to much work while driving.


----------



## ringahding1

camden;1692165 said:


> having mostly per push accounts will make you pray for snow :d


yesssssssir !


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1692415 said:


> I'm confused.....


I think he means to cover Child support.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1692401 said:


> Over salt much.....


They must not want to plow tomorrow.
where is this at?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1692419 said:


> I think me means to cover Child support.


Ah 10-4. Ok, a four hour route!


----------



## skorum03

ryde307;1692411 said:


> Haha this is so true.
> Mcdonalds is also the only place to get orange HiC not in a juice box.
> If we are talking gas stations then it's normally MD and snickers.
> Every morning going to work with my dad when I was a kid we would stop and get gas station hot dogs for breakfast. So i am going to say my love for crappy gas station hot dogs is his fault also.


It is true. I don't know what mcdonalds does with their soft drinks, but whatever it is I say keep it up. Best part is that if you stop at mcdonalds for a drink, you don't even have to get out of the truck. And its under $2. Its just easy


----------



## cbservicesllc

skorum03;1692400 said:


> I usually go for the mcdonalds coke... it tastes better and everyone knows it, but no one actually knows why.


That's true... must have reverted to the original recipe!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1692414 said:


> He got the extended warranty. payup


I'd bought one of the thin LCD TV's when they were first popular in 2008.

Bought the 4 year warranty at Best Buy to go with it.

Feb of last year the TV broke, with about 5 weeks left on the warranty.

Couldn't repair it so we had a $2,000 store credit to Best Buy.

TV's have come along way for $2,000 in 4 years.


----------



## djagusch

SnowGuy73;1692415 said:


> I'm confused.....


I thought you had a child with her. I must be wrong, sorry.

Moving on.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1692403 said:


> Dt.Dr. Pepper and $100,000 bars.
> 
> OR orange RockStars and Dark Milky Way bars.


The best energy drink made is rockstar xdurance
They're hard to find target sometimes has them
No sugar taste great has electrolytes and all the energy ingredients
Plus side for me is it has 280 mg of caffeine


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1692426 said:


> I'd bought one of the thin LCD TV's when they were first popular in 2008.
> 
> Bought the 4 year warranty at Best Buy to go with it.
> 
> Feb of last year the TV broke, with about 5 weeks left on the warranty.
> 
> Couldn't repair it so we had a $2,000 store credit to Best Buy.
> 
> TV's have come along way for $2,000 in 4 years.


That... is... AWESOME! payup


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1692426 said:


> I'd bought one of the thin LCD TV's when they were first popular in 2008.
> 
> Bought the 4 year warranty at Best Buy to go with it.
> 
> Feb of last year the TV broke, with about 5 weeks left on the warranty.
> 
> Couldn't repair it so we had a $2,000 store credit to Best Buy.
> 
> TV's have come along way for $2,000 in 4 years.


Sweet deal. Bad move on best buy's part kinda I guess. They have a failing business model anyways.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1692426 said:


> I'd bought one of the thin LCD TV's when they were first popular in 2008.
> 
> Bought the 4 year warranty at Best Buy to go with it.
> 
> Feb of last year the TV broke, with about 5 weeks left on the warranty.
> 
> Couldn't repair it so we had a $2,000 store credit to Best Buy.
> 
> TV's have come along way for $2,000 in 4 years.


That is about the best deal ever for you. Not so much for them.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1692421 said:


> They must not want to plow tomorrow.
> where is this at?


South town mall.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I buy all of my headphones from there, pay the $10-$15 warranty for 2 years.

After awhile I catch the headphone on a tree branch or whatever, take it in, they replace it, I get the $10-$15 warranty again and get the $50-100 headphones new.

Haven't paid $100 for a set of headphones since.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1692403 said:


> Dt.Dr. Pepper and $100,000 bars.
> 
> OR orange RockStars and Dark Milky Way bars.


Ha those are my drink choices plus diet dew love the grand bars


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I can no longer drink Dt. Dew for health reasons.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1692444 said:


> I can no longer drink Dt. Dew for health reasons.


I can't drink Diet for taste reasons.


----------



## OC&D

Green Grass;1692386 said:


> I think they stopped selling those about 5 years ago


Free recycling! These two have been collecting dust in a spare bedroom for several years now. I figured it was time for them to go.


----------



## OC&D

I used to drink Dew constantly. Several months ago I have up both caffeine and cigarettes. My life sucks now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1692453 said:


> Free recycling! These two have been collecting dust in a spare bedroom for several years now. I figured it was time for them to go.


Could have put them by my garage. Everything I put out by the alley is gone in ten minutes.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1692455 said:


> I used to drink Dew constantly. Several months ago I have up both caffeine and cigarettes. My life sucks now.


I ended up with SupraVentricular Tachardia. My heart would starting beating 180 beats per minute.

One day I swore I was having a heart attack. Ended up in the ER.

Once it all shook out figured out it was all the Dt Dew I was drinking.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1692459 said:


> I ended up with SupraVentricular Tachardia. My heart would starting beating 180 beats per minute.
> 
> One day I swore I was having a heart attack. Ended up in the ER.
> 
> Once it all shook out figured out it was all the Dt Dew I was drinking.


I seem to down a case each time I plow. Maybe I should stop doing that


----------



## BossPlow614

I go through over a gallon of water every event, no pop most of the time. I always make coffee right away before heading out though. Sometimes a red bull or monster if it's a big storm. The stress to get everything done is usually enough for me to stay awake


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1692448 said:


> I can't drink Diet for taste reasons.


Same, Yuck!!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1692482 said:


> Same, Yuck!!


I can't drink regular anymore. To sweet.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1692486 said:


> I can't drink regular anymore. To sweet.


Same. Other than Throwback Pepsi.

I'm a little nervous with how few updates there are from NWS.

I'm anxious that tomorrow I'll wake up, the SE storm will be directly overhead and we're in for 10-14" of snow.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1692495 said:


> Same. Other than Throwback Pepsi.
> 
> I'm a little nervous with how few updates there are from NWS.
> 
> I'm anxious that tomorrow I'll wake up, the SE storm will be directly overhead and we're in for 10-14" of snow.


What's the likelihood of that happening? Earlier in the week there was some talk of that thing sliding north .......


----------



## BossPlow614

Does anyone know where to find an ugly Christmas sweater for this party tonight??


----------



## skorum03

EmJayDub;1692505 said:


> Does anyone know where to find an ugly Christmas sweater for this party tonight??


Rag stock. Good will. Your parents house maybe


----------



## BossPlow614

Macys? I'm heading to there & Buckle. Need some jeans.

What's rag stock?

I doubt my parents have any.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1692459 said:


> I ended up with SupraVentricular Tachardia. My heart would starting beating 180 beats per minute.
> 
> One day I swore I was having a heart attack. Ended up in the ER.
> 
> Once it all shook out figured out it was all the Dt Dew I was drinking.


Yeah too much soda can do that...


----------



## SSS Inc.

EmJayDub;1692505 said:


> Does anyone know where to find an ugly Christmas sweater for this party tonight??


Thrift store like a value village or good will. I've heard they have sections dedicated to it. Just make sure you wash it.


----------



## qualitycut

My gf glued ornaments and garland to a sweater


----------



## SnowGuy73

EmJayDub;1692505 said:


> Does anyone know where to find an ugly Christmas sweater for this party tonight??


Von maur has an ugly sweater kit.


----------



## SnowGuy73

My Nws site isn't working again... Or maybe its just my Sprint service.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1692520 said:


> My Nws site isn't working again... Or maybe its just my Sprint service.


Mine is. Upped %'s for me tomorrow. Around an inch twice still.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1692522 said:


> Mine is. Upped %'s for me tomorrow. Around an inch twice still.


Mine dropped to less than one half inch during the day form less than inch. Night is still the same. Less than inch.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I like this no taking BS from no one. A shoveler/ machine operator hasn't been answering calls and texts. So I put am ad on craigslist. I get a saying he needs to be paid before he works and is broker than broke. Pay day was yesterday. He worked 4 hours I think. We anyway I said to send his address and I'll send him a check and that he's been replaced. I do have his address, but just want to if he responds. My text was sent back to him about an hour ago. Nothing back yet.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Looks like plowz is getting some good candidates to work for them.


----------



## qualitycut

Lol that's got to be a joke


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1692533 said:


> Looks like plowz is getting some good candidates to work for them.


I'd hope that is a joke. One of us perhaps!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nws working again. Amounts the same, down to 60%.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu on still the same as well. 1.19" by tomorrow night.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1692538 said:


> I'd hope that is a joke. One of us perhaps!!


I thought about it, but that's better than my material


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1692552 said:


> I thought about it, but that's better than my material


We need to get you drinking more.... You'll get better!


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1692403 said:


> Dt.Dr. Pepper and $100,000 bars.
> 
> OR orange RockStars and Dark Milky Way bars.


Coffee and gummy worms. .....


----------



## qualitycut

So what is the thoughts on tomorrow?


----------



## Green Grass

Light snow / flurries here now


----------



## andersman02

How are you guys posting pics from your phone?


----------



## qualitycut

andersman02;1692573 said:


> How are you guys posting pics from your phone?


Tiny pic or photo bucket


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1692564 said:


> So what is the thoughts on tomorrow?


I think I'll sleep in, wake up and [strike]see if the wife is feeling frisky[/strike] check Plowsite, make a nice breakfast. Check Plowsite. Check weather. Check Plowsite. Look outside. Check weather. Check Plowsite. (Rinse, repeat)

Y no strikethrough?!? Bah.


----------



## OC&D

andersman02;1692573 said:


> How are you guys posting pics from your phone?


If you go back about 25 pages or so, LM22 discovered an easy way to post pics using tiny pic. Since then everybody is jumping on the bandwagon.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1692575 said:


> I think I'll sleep in, wake up and [strike]see if the wife is feeling frisky[/strike] check Plowsite, make a nice breakfast. Check Plowsite. Check weather. Check Plowsite. Look outside. Check weather. Check Plowsite. (Rinse, repeat)
> 
> Y no strikethrough?!? Bah.


Hahahahah.


----------



## skorum03

NWS has me at 90% chance of less than an inch sunday during the day, then a 70% chance of 1"-3" sunday night.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

andersman02;1692573 said:


> How are you guys posting pics from your phone?


Bookmark Tinypic (or photobucket if you're EmJay) on your phone

Open TinyPic and Plowsite in separate windows.

Upload picture, use "Message Board" size setting.

Copy IMG tab and paste to plowsite window.


----------



## ryde307

I use photobucket. Download ap send your pics to photobucket. Open pic click img code paste on forum.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NWS is starting to put totals up for Xmas... so far 50% chance on Tuesday less than 1 inch....


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hey Rochester guys, take it with a grain of salt, but Novak says "RST will be on the NW edge of a snow shield overnight. Need to monitor radar trends; potential 4 a few inches by noon."


----------



## Green Grass

Novak Weather
RST will be on the NW edge of a snow shield overnight. Need to monitor radar trends; potential 4 a few inches by noon.

I know I am slow but RST?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1692617 said:


> Novak Weather
> RST will be on the NW edge of a snow shield overnight. Need to monitor radar trends; potential 4 a few inches by noon.
> 
> I know I am slow but RST?


RST is Rochester


----------



## OC&D

Green Grass;1692617 said:


> Novak Weather
> RST will be on the NW edge of a snow shield overnight. Need to monitor radar trends; potential 4 a few inches by noon.
> 
> I know I am slow but RST?


That's the airport code for Rochester Airport.


----------



## qualitycut

So ch4 says coating to two tomorrow and several Tuesday and Wed


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Quality took the words off my thumbs.


----------



## BossPlow614

Picked up a couple pairs of Rock Revivals, a Christmas bonus for the boss


----------



## Green Grass

EmJayDub;1692631 said:


> Picked up a couple pairs of Rock Revivals, a Christmas bonus for the boss


wow fancy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

EmJayDub;1692631 said:


> Picked up a couple pairs of Rock Revivals, a Christmas bonus for the boss


You'll look EXTRA snazzy plowing in those!!


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1692638 said:


> You'll look EXTRA snazzy plowing in those!!


If I didn't ever have to get out to shovel or salt w/ a walk behind spreader, I sure would but these most likely never see work.


----------



## qualitycut

EmJayDub;1692631 said:


> Picked up a couple pairs of Rock Revivals, a Christmas bonus for the boss


Cute.........


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1692638 said:


> You'll look EXTRA snazzy plowing in those!!


I think those two pair are my jean allowance for a year.


----------



## Green Grass

Periods of snow on Sunday with accumulations of 1" on the west side of the Metro between 9 a.m. and 9 p.m. and up to 2" on the east side. 
Jonathan Yuhas Meteorologist


----------



## SnowGuy73

EmJayDub;1692631 said:


> Picked up a couple pairs of Rock Revivals, a Christmas bonus for the boss


Nice!!!!!!!


----------



## OC&D

EmJayDub;1692631 said:


> Picked up a couple pairs of Rock Revivals, a Christmas bonus for the boss


Those are pretty fancy. They must be in the expensive jean section at Fleet Farm, 'cause I've never seen them in the Carhartt/Dickies section I shop in.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Anyone else notice Paul Douglas doesn't post about snow on facebook anymore ?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1692677 said:


> Periods of snow on Sunday with accumulations of 1" on the west side of the Metro between 9 a.m. and 9 p.m. and up to 2" on the east side.
> Jonathan Yuhas Meteorologist


Of course!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1692680 said:


> Those are pretty fancy. They must be in the expensive jean section at Fleet Farm, 'cause I've never seen them in the Carhartt/Dickies section I shop in.


Place called "the buckle".

Very trendy, located in most metropolitan malls.

Checkbit out some time, you will enjoy!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1692687 said:


> Place called "the buckle".
> 
> Very trendy, located in most metropolitan malls.
> 
> Checkbit out some time, you will enjoy!


I used to shop there, now I have a girlfriend and don't need to look fancy lol.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1692691 said:


> I used to shop there, now I have a girlfriend and don't need to look fancy lol.


I'm high maintenance.... I like to try to look good, and smell good when I can!


----------



## BossPlow614

OC&D;1692680 said:


> Those are pretty fancy. They must be in the expensive jean section at Fleet Farm, 'cause I've never seen them in the Carhartt/Dickies section I shop in.


:laughing: literally.

As snowguy said, the Buckle. And I definitely enjoy it!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1692687 said:


> Place called "the buckle".
> 
> Very trendy, located in most metropolitan malls.
> 
> Checkbit out some time, you will enjoy!


what are these malls you speak of?



OC&D;1692680 said:


> Those are pretty fancy. They must be in the expensive jean section at Fleet Farm, 'cause I've never seen them in the Carhartt/Dickies section I shop in.


They don't have them at Walmart either.



qualitycut;1692691 said:


> I used to shop there, now I have a girlfriend and don't need to look fancy lol.


Wait till you get married.


----------



## qualitycut

Cloudy and becoming breezy on Sunday with periods of light snow after 9 a.m.* Snow accumulations of 1" to 2" possible during the day and increasing Northwest winds at 10 to 15 mph could cause some minor drifting in open areas outside the Twin Cities.* Highs Sunday in the upper teens.* Cloudy with light snow Sunday night and another 1" possible before 2 a.m. Monday.* Turning colder with lows near -3 below and wind-chills down to -20 below.

Cloudy with flurries Monday morning then becoming sunny in the afternoon but bitter cold with highs near +2 degrees above and afternoon wind-chills around -15 below.* Very cold Monday night with lows near -12 below by Tuesday morning.

Twin Cities Metro Area Extended Forecast Tuesday through Saturday:* Sunny Tuesday morning then cloudy by noon with light snow in the afternoon with 1" to 2" accumulations by Tuesday night.* Highs Tuesday near 10 degrees.

Cloudy with light snow Wednesday ( Christmas ) in the morning with up to 1" inch accumulation then partly to mostly cloudy in the afternoon with gusty winds and highs near 20 degrees.

A mix of clouds and sun on Thursday with highs near +4


----------



## SnowGuy73

EmJayDub;1692695 said:


> :laughing: literally.
> 
> As snowguy said, the Buckle. And I definitely enjoy it!


This guy knows what I'm talking about.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1692697 said:


> Cloudy and becoming breezy on Sunday with periods of light snow after 9 a.m.* Snow accumulations of 1" to 2" possible during the day and increasing Northwest winds at 10 to 15 mph could cause some minor drifting in open areas outside the Twin Cities.* Highs Sunday in the upper teens.* Cloudy with light snow Sunday night and another 1" possible before 2 a.m. Monday.* Turning colder with lows near -3 below and wind-chills down to -20 below.
> 
> Cloudy with flurries Monday morning then becoming sunny in the afternoon but bitter cold with highs near +2 degrees above and afternoon wind-chills around -15 below.* Very cold Monday night with lows near -12 below by Tuesday morning.
> 
> Twin Cities Metro Area Extended Forecast Tuesday through Saturday:* Sunny Tuesday morning then cloudy by noon with light snow in the afternoon with 1" to 2" accumulations by Tuesday night.* Highs Tuesday near 10 degrees.
> 
> Cloudy with light snow Wednesday ( Christmas ) in the morning with up to 1" inch accumulation then partly to mostly cloudy in the afternoon with gusty winds and highs near 20 degrees.
> 
> A mix of clouds and sun on Thursday with highs near +4


wheres this from?


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1692687 said:


> Place called "the buckle".
> 
> Very trendy, located in most metropolitan malls.
> 
> Checkbit out some time, you will enjoy!


If I ever set foot in a mall, I just might. That isn't very likely though because I don't know of any malls that have gun shops, or sell hunting and fishing stuff. I pretty much exclusively wear Dickies jeans with the hammer loop and pocket on the right leg that fits my iPhone perfectly. The only other jeans I have are a couple pairs of Levi's, which my wife bought me. I wouldn't have bought them, because they cost like $35 or so! That's like 500 .22LR cartridges, or at least 100 9mm!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green - a mall is a collection of stores all placed under one roof for the convenience of those who come to do commerce.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1692700 said:


> wheres this from?


Kstp app......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Sunday Occasional light snow. High near 18. Northwest wind 10 to 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible. 
Sunday Night Occasional light snow, mainly before midnight. Mostly cloudy, with a low around -4. Wind chill values as low as -20. Northwest wind around 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow accumulation of less than one inch possible. 
Monday A slight chance of snow before noon, then a chance for flurries. Mostly cloudy, then gradually becoming sunny and cold, with a high near 1. Wind chill values as low as -25. West northwest wind around 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 20%.

this is nws


----------



## BossPlow614

OC&D;1692701 said:


> If I ever set foot in a mall, I just might. That isn't very likely though because I don't know of any malls that have gun shops, or sell hunting and fishing stuff. I pretty much exclusively wear Dickies jeans with the hammer loop and pocket on the right leg that fits my iPhone perfectly. The only other jeans I have are a couple pairs of Levi's, which my wife bought me. I wouldn't have bought them, because they cost like $35 or so! That's like 500 .22LR cartridges, or at least 100 9mm!


$35.... man you don't want to know what each pair of these cost


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1692703 said:


> Green - a mall is a collection of stores all placed under one roof for the convenience of those who come to do commerce.


Is that the big place they lit on fire in Minnetonka while they worked on it?


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1692694 said:


> I'm high maintenance.... I like to try to look good, and smell good when I can!


Good for you!

I came to terms with myself that at this point there's not much I can do to make the balding, slightly pudgy, '90s grunge listening to 38 year old that stares at me in the mirror every morning even remotely cool.

At this point I'm just looking forward to reaching the age at which you're considered a dirty old man instead of a pervert. No one calls the cops on a dirty old man!


----------



## Green Grass

OC&D;1692701 said:


> If I ever set foot in a mall, I just might. That isn't very likely though because I don't know of any malls that have gun shops, or sell hunting and fishing stuff. I pretty much exclusively wear Dickies jeans with the hammer loop and pocket on the right leg that fits my iPhone perfectly. The only other jeans I have are a couple pairs of Levi's, which my wife bought me. I wouldn't have bought them, because they cost like $35 or so! That's like 500 .22LR cartridges, or at least 100 9mm!


$35 is the top of my budget I usually buy Carhartt from Waconia Farm Supply


----------



## OC&D

EmJayDub;1692710 said:


> $35.... man you don't want to know what each pair of these cost


I was there once....Guess and Girbaud jeans were $75/pair back in the early '90s. That was big money, especially back then. Of course, you were probably still in diapers at that point.


----------



## BossPlow614

OC&D;1692722 said:


> I was there once....Guess and Girbaud jeans were $75/pair back in the early '90s. That was big money, especially back then. Of course, you were probably still in diapers at that point.


Lol. Yes I was. Born in 91.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

anyone want my 13 yo daughter? this is such a great age


----------



## Green Grass

EmJayDub;1692725 said:


> Lol. Yes I was. Born in 91.


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1692728 said:


> anyone want my 13 yo daughter? this is such a great age


trade for a 5 and 1 year old?


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1692722 said:


> I was there once....Guess and Girbaud jeans were $75/pair back in the early '90s. That was big money, especially back then. Of course, you were probably still in diapers at that point.


I had purple Girbaud's once.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1692734 said:


> I had purple Girbaud's once.


I do not remember there being purple one's. I remember blue, white, red and black.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1692735 said:


> I do not remember there being purple one's. I remember blue, white, red and black.


I had green, dark blue, black and white as well. Trust me, daytons had the purple ones. A friend of mine had some really ugly striped ones.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1692738 said:


> I had green, dark blue, black and white as well. Trust me, daytons had the purple ones. A friend of mine had some really ugly striped ones.


I do not remember all those colors but I am kind of at the end of that fad.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1692715 said:


> Good for you!
> 
> I came to terms with myself that at this point there's not much I can do to make the balding, slightly pudgy, '90s grunge listening to 38 year old that stares at me in the mirror every morning even remotely cool.
> 
> At this point I'm just looking forward to reaching the age at which you're considered a dirty old man instead of a pervert. No one calls the cops on a dirty old man!


Haha, at least you have something to look forward to!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1692730 said:


> trade for a 5 and 1 year old?


I have others. A 6,2 year olds and a almost 8 month old. Maybe it would be a good trade. They would have playmates


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1692712 said:


> Is that the big place they lit on fire in Minnetonka while they worked on it?


That is correct.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1692740 said:


> I do not remember all those colors but I am kind of at the end of that fad.


They started out normal then at the tail end of when they were cool they got a little crazy like '92-93.

Now I wear stuff from kohls that my wife buys me.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1692743 said:


> That is correct.


In that case I was in the parking lot of one today while the wife went in. I waited in the truck.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1692746 said:


> In that case I was in the parking lot of one today while the wife went in. I waited in the truck.


Haha. To each is own I guess.

I've been in three different ones all day today!


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1692742 said:


> I have others. A 6,2 year olds and a almost 8 month old. Maybe it would be a good trade. They would have playmates


Maybe you just need a vacation from home


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1692747 said:


> Haha. To each is own I guess.
> 
> I've been in three different ones all day today!


The kids where sleeping and I didn't want to get them up so she could go into one store. I try to avoid the mall. I took SSS advise and went to Target for the view and he was a liar!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1692749 said:


> The kids where sleeping and I didn't want to get them up so she could go into one store. I try to avoid the mall. I took SSS advise and went to Target for the view and he was a liar!!!


The view is great for me today!

Why do you thinkbim still out.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Almost time for dinner and a beer though.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1692754 said:


> Almost time for dinner and a beer though.


you are falling behind


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1692747 said:


> Haha. To each is own I guess.
> 
> I've been in three different ones all day today!


My big trip of the day was dropping those TVs off at Best Buy. I wheeled 'em in and walked back out! Driving around and seeing the parking lots at some of these places is a clear indication that I should avoid them. I don't have the patience for that crap anymore. Instead I'm at home making root beer. My life KICKS BUTT! :yow!:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1692745 said:


> They started out normal then at the tail end of when they were cool they got a little crazy like '92-93.
> 
> Now I wear stuff from kohls that my wife buys me.


Get out of my life!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1692749 said:


> The kids where sleeping and I didn't want to get them up so she could go into one store. I try to avoid the mall. I took SSS advise and went to Target for the view and he was a liar!!!


9 a.m. Monday-Friday Richfield Target. I can't guarantee this is true at every target.:waving:


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1692754 said:


> Almost time for dinner and a beer though.


WAYYYYYY behind.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1692755 said:


> you are falling behind


I know, but last might I fell asleep way before you too.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1692757 said:


> Get out of my life!!


Does your wife think she has to spend more if she gets the 30% coupon in the mail? Mine does.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1692758 said:


> 9 a.m. Monday-Friday Richfield Target. I can't guarantee this is true at every target.:waving:


I went to Minnetonka Target yesterday Morning and it was NOT true :crying:


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1692761 said:


> I know, but last might I fell asleep way before you too.


True. I can't wait to read your posts at midnight.:laughing: I'm not posting after 10.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1692762 said:


> Does your wife think she has to spend more if she gets the 30% coupon in the mail? Mine does.


I thought mine was the only one who did that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1692762 said:


> Does your wife think she has to spend more if she gets the 30% coupon in the mail? Mine does.


It's the only time I'm allowed a new pair of shoes.


----------



## Drakeslayer

$2K for a DPF. :crying::crying::crying:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1692765 said:


> True. I can't wait to read your posts at midnight.:laughing: I'm not posting after 10.


I might as well go to bed now. No doubt I'm plowing tomorrow night. Again.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1692767 said:


> It's the only time I'm allowed a new pair of shoes.


I have to go to the Nike outlet if I want shoes


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;1692769 said:


> $2K for a DPF. :crying::crying::crying:


Would really be crappy if it was $2k for DEF.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1692767 said:


> It's the only time I'm allowed a new pair of shoes.


I get socks and boxers.


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;1692769 said:


> $2K for a DPF. :crying::crying::crying:


what did you do to it?? can't it be cleaned?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1692774 said:


> I get socks and boxers.


Bikini briefs for me.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1692762 said:


> Does your wife think she has to spend more if she gets the 30% coupon in the mail? Mine does.


Mine does too...


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1692776 said:


> Bikini briefs for me.


Those would go nice with those fancy jeans I saw on here earlier.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;1692769 said:


> $2K for a DPF. :crying::crying::crying:


DPF is the devil...


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1692778 said:


> Those would go nice with those fancy jeans I saw on here earlier.


Nah. He'd need a G-string for those!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1692780 said:


> Nah. He'd need a G-string for those!


Wouldn't want pant...., er boxer lines.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1692765 said:


> True. I can't wait to read your posts at midnight.:laughing: I'm not posting after 10.


Haha. I was out like a light.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1692782 said:


> Wouldn't want pant...., er boxer lines.


:laughing: Exactly!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm at 1-2" tomorrow, 1-2" tomorrow night.

Talked to the schools, only about 1/2 of the district needs to be plowed in the mornings.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1692789 said:


> I'm at 1-2" tomorrow, 1-2" tomorrow night.


I don't know why you're even bothering to look. Your going to be plowing.........


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;1692775 said:


> what did you do to it?? can't it be cleaned?


Not sure yet. That was the message from Boyer ford. Have to call Monday morning and discuss. The truck only has 100,000 on it but of course it is over the 5 year warranty. Had it in last April right before the 5 year and they ended up pulling the engine and replacing 3 pages worth of gaskets and other stuff. I couldn't even comprehend the receipt other than it said $0.00. at the bottom. That was nice.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1692790 said:


> I don't know why you're even bothering to look. Your going to be plowing.........


Wishful thinking?


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;1692617 said:


> Novak Weather
> RST will be on the NW edge of a snow shield overnight. Need to monitor radar trends; potential 4 a few inches by noon.
> 
> I know I am slow but RST?


I was seeing that, don't think it will amount to enough to do anything with tonight. With any luck it is a slow build to about 9:00 tomorrow night. That way I don't half to cancel my band practice. ......


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1692791 said:


> Not sure yet. That was the message from Boyer ford. Have to call Monday morning and discuss. The truck only has 100,000 on it but of course it is over the 5 year warranty. Had it in last April right before the 5 year and they ended up pulling the engine and replacing 3 pages worth of gaskets and other stuff. I couldn't even comprehend the receipt other than it said $0.00. at the bottom. That was nice.


If you want when you find out pm me the info and I can see what my dad can do for you.


----------



## banonea

OC&D;1692701 said:


> If I ever set foot in a mall, I just might. That isn't very likely though because I don't know of any malls that have gun shops, or sell hunting and fishing stuff. I pretty much exclusively wear Dickies jeans with the hammer loop and pocket on the right leg that fits my iPhone perfectly. The only other jeans I have are a couple pairs of Levi's, which my wife bought me. I wouldn't have bought them, because they cost like $35 or so! That's like 500 .22LR cartridges, or at least 100 9mm!


I shop at the buckle for my stage clothing. The last time I was there it cost me $475.00 for a a pair of pants, a t shirt and a button down shirt. Expensive place, but the wife gets all gooey when she sees my butt in them on stage. ....


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1692789 said:


> I'm at 1-2" tomorrow, 1-2" tomorrow nights.


Ugh...........


----------



## OC&D

banonea;1692807 said:


> I shop at the buckle for my stage clothing. The last time I was there it cost me $475.00 for a a pair of pants, a t shirt and a button down shirt. Expensive place, but the wife gets all gooey when she sees my butt in them on stage. ....


That's the equivalent of another Glock!

I'd rather have the Glock.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;1692791 said:


> Not sure yet. That was the message from Boyer ford. Have to call Monday morning and discuss. The truck only has 100,000 on it but of course it is over the 5 year warranty. Had it in last April right before the 5 year and they ended up pulling the engine and replacing 3 pages worth of gaskets and other stuff. I couldn't even comprehend the receipt other than it said $0.00. at the bottom. That was nice.


What year is it?


----------



## banonea

OC&D;1692812 said:


> That's the equivalent of another Glock!
> 
> I'd rather have the Glock.


I got 4 guns, I get more use out of a gooey wife.......


----------



## Drakeslayer

2008. Go figure.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

my totals flipped. less than an inch tomorrow and less than a half inch tomorrow night. must be more north again?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1692820 said:


> my totals flipped. less than an inch tomorrow and less than a half inch tomorrow night. must be more north again?


There is a northern stream coming down from Alberta to meet up with the storm SE.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1692823 said:


> There is a northern stream coming down from Alberta to meet up with the storm SE.


I knew there was cold air coming down but didn't know there was precipitation with it


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1692823 said:


> There is a northern stream coming down from Alberta to meet up with the storm SE.


Us the news this morning said our snow was coming from Montana.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Montana, or somewhere out west.


----------



## SSS Inc.

So I'm looking at the radar and seeing where that larger storm is lining up compared to the models for 9 p.m and it sure seems to be N.W. of where the models put it at 9 p.m. by about 50 miles. I'm not convinced looking at the radar that it won't be closer to us than the weather folks are letting on.

EDIT: I'm not saying its going to hit us just looks a little closer.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

accuweather says 2-4 for me but when I add the totals its just over an inch? a little confused

also when I add the nws its just over an inch


----------



## Greenery

SSS Inc.;1692738 said:


> I had green, dark blue, black and white as well. Trust me, daytons had the purple ones. A friend of mine had some really ugly striped ones.


Haha you didn't go to Mound did you? I sported some BADA$$ red and black striped ones for a bit.


----------



## SSS Inc.

greenery;1692847 said:


> Haha you didn't go to Mound did you? I sported some BADA$$ red and black striped ones for a bit.


Nope, grew up in Minneapolis. I wouldn't be caught dead wearing some of those pants now.


----------



## Greenery

I'm Ready for more snow. The snomobile trails are beat.


----------



## Green Grass

greenery;1692847 said:


> Haha you didn't go to Mound did you? I sported some BADA$$ red and black striped ones for a bit.


I did go to mound.


----------



## Green Grass

greenery;1692849 said:


> I'm Ready for more snow. The snomobile trails are beat.


I still need to get out but I have not seen any riding the trail in front of my house.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Greenery, How many times are you going to edit your post. :laughing:


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1692855 said:


> Greenery, How many times are you going to edit your post. :laughing:


Didn't it first say something about Buffalo target?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1692857 said:


> Didn't it first say something about Buffalo target?


Yeah, I was going to respond then it changed. I was curious whats shakin' at the Buffalo Target.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1692862 said:


> Yeah, I was going to respond then it changed. I was curious whats shakin' at the Buffalo Target.


I am scared to go there the trailer park is really close.


----------



## Greenery

Yeah, I misread the post I quoted. My reply didn't make a whole lot of sense.


----------



## Greenery

Definitely nothing shaking but the floor at the buffalo walmart.


----------



## qualitycut

greenery;1692865 said:


> Yeah, I misread the post I quoted. My reply didn't make a whole lot of sense.


Does any of the posts make sense?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1692864 said:


> I am scared to go there the trailer park is really close.


So you're saying maybe there is "Too Much" shakin'?


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1692868 said:


> So you're saying maybe there is "Too Much" shakin'?


For sure!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

You know what does make sense, Cheese in a can. Very easy to dispense onto a cracker and I don't care what anyone thinks, it is tasty.Thumbs Up


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1692872 said:


> You know what does make sense, Cheese in a can. Very easy to dispense onto a cracker and I don't care what anyone thinks, it is tasty.Thumbs Up


I need to get me some of that.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1692879 said:


> I need to get me some of that.


Its good stuff. Try it with some summer sausage. Excellent.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1692882 said:


> Its good stuff. Try it with some summer sausage. Excellent.


Its after 10:00, was that your last post for the night?


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm up on Nws. Around an inch day, less than an inch for night.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1692885 said:


> Its after 10:00, was that your last post for the night?


Probably not, I'm starting to make poor decisions. Plus I'm trying to get in the Christmas spirit so this could be a long night. Maybe I can hit 3,000 posts tonight. Only 800 or so to go.Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu says 1-2" on the banner and I'm still at 1.19" total.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1692886 said:


> I'm up on Nws. Around an inch day, less than an inch for night.


I am at around 1 and around 1.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1692888 said:


> Probably not, I'm starting to make poor decisions. Plus I'm trying to get in the Christmas spirit so this could be a long night. Maybe I can hit 3,000 posts tonight. Only 800 or so to go.Thumbs Up


Haha, ill drink to that!


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1692872 said:


> You know what does make sense, Cheese in a can. Very easy to dispense onto a cracker and I don't care what anyone thinks, it is tasty.Thumbs Up


Is it tasty? Yep.

Is it cheese?


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1692886 said:


> I'm up on Nws. Around an inch day, less than an inch for night.


I'm thinking it will change to 2-4" if the model trend continues. Same thing on Christmas eve. Plus it looks like it might extend into Monday morning a little more.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1692893 said:


> I'm thinking it will change to 2-4" if the model trend continues. Same thing on Christmas eve. Plus it looks like it might extend into Monday morning a little more.


Great......


----------



## SnowGuy73

I know we will hit 1100 pages tonight!


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1692882 said:


> Its good stuff. Try it with some summer sausage. Excellent.


Everything is good with summer sausage!


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1692895 said:


> I know we will hit 1100 pages tonight!


Excellent. At least I have something to show for all the time I spend on here...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1692897 said:


> Everything is good with summer sausage!


Right you are!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1692895 said:


> I know we will hit 1100 pages tonight!


Ya think?Thumbs Up


----------



## Green Grass

Maybe I can get 500 more posts in.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1692898 said:


> Excellent. At least I have something to show for all the time I spend on here...


Haha, true.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1692902 said:


> Maybe I can get 500 more posts in.


If you believe you can, you can!


----------



## Green Grass

SSS a place I found for good views is at the hockey rink. Some of the moms WOW


----------



## OC&D

Ok. Who's just posting to be the first one on 1100?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1692897 said:


> Everything is good with summer sausage!


Toasteds, Spray Cheese, then summer sausage. You won't be able to stop. Its my Christmas time weakness.


----------



## OC&D

OC&D;1692906 said:


> Ok. Who's just posting to be the first one on 1100?


^guilty...yep


----------



## Green Grass

OC&D;1692906 said:


> Ok. Who's just posting to be the first one on 1100?


I am posting to be like mowerman


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1692907 said:


> Toasteds, Spray Cheese, then summer sausage. You won't be able to stop. Its my Christmas time weakness.


Why just Christmas?


----------



## OC&D

OC&D;1692906 said:


> Ok. Who's just posting to be the first one on 1100?


I WIN! xysport


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1692906 said:


> Ok. Who's just posting to be the first one on 1100?


It looks like you!


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1692906 said:


> Ok. Who's just posting to be the first one on 1100?


Apparently You are.  2,000 posts in about a week. That's ridiculous.


----------



## OC&D

Green Grass;1692909 said:


> I am posting to be like mowerman


You're not even 1/2 way there......get off your azz.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Number 11 says snow into the Monday morning.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1692914 said:


> Apparently You are.  2,000 posts in about a week. That's ridiculous.


Weeks not over yet.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1692910 said:


> Why just Christmas?


Its a seasonal thing for me. Not sure why though.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1692909 said:


> I am posting to be like mowerman


He must be out plowing, huh?


----------



## Green Grass

OC&D;1692915 said:


> You're not even 1/2 way there......get off your azz.


Should I go get my truck stuck?


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1692916 said:


> Number 11 says snow into the Monday morning.


But most falling by tomorrow evening. 1-2


----------



## OC&D

Green Grass;1692917 said:


> Weeks not over yet.


Get to work! He's probably sleeping...you could make up some serious ground. Thumbs Up


----------



## Green Grass

OC&D;1692922 said:


> Get to work! He's probably sleeping...you could make up some serious ground. Thumbs Up


Should I just keep talking


----------



## SnowGuy73

Weather chic on 4 has an annoying voice..... Jesus!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1692916 said:


> Number 11 says snow into the Monday morning.


I already told you that.payuppayup


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1692920 said:


> Should I go get my truck stuck?


Dick!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OC&D

Green Grass;1692920 said:


> Should I go get my truck stuck?


That would be a start. You should probably replace at least 2 plow controllers, fire a shoveler, and get a minimum of 2 angry calls from an azzhole that works at a bank too.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1692924 said:


> Weather chic on 4 has an annoying voice..... Jesus!


We don't care about the rain and tornadoes!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1692925 said:


> I already told you that.payuppayup


You aren't to be trusted any longer!


----------



## OC&D

Hey look, I'm 1st post on 1101 too! I'm AWESOME!


----------



## SnowGuy73

You've screwed me to many times sir!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1692924 said:


> ..... Jesus!


Happy Birthday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1692929 said:


> We don't care about the rain and tornadoes!


I changed to 5 and dipsh!t is just talking about the snow south.


----------



## Green Grass

It's warmer at skates house she said. Who the heck is Kate?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1692933 said:


> Happy Birthday.


Haha, cute.


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1692932 said:


> You've screwed me to many times sir!


TMI.


----------



## qualitycut

She also said mainly tomorrow. Sss is wrong. I'm not liking the Christmas snow talk


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1692928 said:


> That would be a start. You should probably replace at least 2 plow controllers, fire a shoveler, and get a minimum of 2 angry calls from an azzhole that works at a bank too.


He better get a jump start on his 32 hour route also.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1692932 said:


> You've screwed me to many times sir!


Umm does your girlfriend know?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1692936 said:


> It's warmer at skates house she said. Who the heck is Kate?


I like pictures.... Is Kate stacked, a redhead perhaps?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1692941 said:


> Umm does your girlfriend know?


Not like that....

Unfortunately.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1692940 said:


> He better get a jump start on his 32 hour route also.


I would quit if my route took that long


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1692939 said:


> She also said mainly tomorrow. Sss is wrong. I'm not liking the Christmas snow talk


Ya, its every other year.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1692939 said:


> She also said mainly tomorrow. Sss is wrong. I'm not liking the Christmas snow talk


Hey, I don't want it either. You called the last storm right. 3/4" by the time I wake up.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1692942 said:


> I like pictures.... Is Kate stacked, a redhead perhaps?


Still trying to figure out who she is.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1692944 said:


> I would quit if my route took that long


Is hang myself in my basement with a shoe lace.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1692940 said:


> He better get a jump start on his 32 hour route also.


:laughing:

It's up to 32.25 hours now...he just picked up another driveway.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1692947 said:


> Still trying to figure out who she is.


Do some research man! Hurry!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1692945 said:


> Ya, its every other year.


That does seem to be the trend.


----------



## OC&D

No way, 1st post on 1102 now too! 

Who is this guy?!?!?


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1692949 said:


> :laughing:
> 
> It's up to 32.25 hours now...he just picked up another driveway.


What some a$$holes!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1692944 said:


> I would quit if my route took that long


Me too. I can do that once every few years but not every 2".


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1692952 said:


> No way, 1st post on 1102 now too!
> 
> Who is this guy?!?!?


Some loser, home on a Saturday night in a chat room!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1692948 said:


> Is hang myself in my basement with a shoe lace.


Is that why the BCA hangs out around you?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1692954 said:


> Me too. I can do that once every few years but not every 2".


I can barely make it through my 6 hour route.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1692864 said:


> I am scared to go there the trailer park is really close.


It's not bad for eye candy most of the time.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1692955 said:


> Some loser, home on a Saturday night in a chat room!


You look in the mirror.


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1692955 said:


> Some loser, home on a Saturday night in a chat room!


You're just jealous of my stylin' Dickies jeans.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1692956 said:


> Is that why the BCA hangs out around you?


No, that was a robbery gone wrong!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1692958 said:


> It's not bad for eye candy most of the time.


Wow, you haven't posted in like 500 pages. What have you been up to since Monday?


----------



## Green Grass

OC&D;1692960 said:


> You're just jealous of my stylin' Dickies jeans.


I think snow has shinny things on his


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1692960 said:


> You're just jealous of my stylin' Dickies jeans.


You may be right!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1692963 said:


> I think snow has shinny things on his


I don't buy dickies, I can afford carhartt!

Haha.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1692959 said:


> You look in the mirror.


True, but I was out all day, I have to catch up now.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1692966 said:


> I don't buy dickies, I can afford carhartt!
> 
> Haha.


Yeah you can get 3 carhartt for the price of one fancy pair.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1692966 said:


> I don't buy dickies, I can afford carhartt!
> 
> Haha.


Try Sonoma from Kohls sometime. Once you have a pair you know you're living the HighLife.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Weather channel says around an inch tomorrow and snow showers tomorrow night.


----------



## OC&D

Green Grass;1692963 said:


> I think snow has shinny things on his


Yep. I heard you get them at Belt Buckle or some place in one of those big shoppin' emporiums.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1692969 said:


> Try Sonoma from Kohls sometime. Once you have a pair you know you're living the HighLife.


I think he likes the shinny stuff on his pants cause it matches his Coors can.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1692968 said:


> Yeah you can get 3 carhartt for the price of one fancy pair.


But they fit so nicely!


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1692972 said:


> Yep. I heard you get them at Belt Buckle or some place in one of those big shoppin' emporiums.


No, no. Just "buckle". Ill take you some day.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1692970 said:


> Weather channel says around an inch tomorrow and snow showers tomorrow night.


The weather channel doesn't care about you. Just saying.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1692973 said:


> I think he likes the shinny stuff on his pants cause it matches his Coors can.


Nailed it!


----------



## Green Grass

OC&D;1692972 said:


> Yep. I heard you get them at Belt Buckle or some place in one of those big shoppin' emporiums.


Scary!!!! ........


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1692977 said:


> The weather channel doesn't care about you. Just saying.


Now I'm feel down again....

Time to go to the basement.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1692977 said:


> The weather channel doesn't care about you. Just saying.


I don't think they care at all


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1692977 said:


> The weather channel doesn't care about you. Just saying.


This is literally making me cry.....cut it out. :laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1692962 said:


> Wow, you haven't posted in like 500 pages. What have you been up to since Monday?


2 full city plows this week, working on the basement and a beer or 2 in there somewhere. Trying to catch up and too many pages to read. You guys might need another hobby.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1692976 said:


> No, no. Just "buckle". Ill take you some day.


Get some plain jeans and my daughter can "Bedazzle" them for you.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1692981 said:


> I don't think they care at all


They've become more of a reality channel.


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1692976 said:


> No, no. Just "buckle". Ill take you some day.


I don't know. It might be tough to drag my knuckles in such a high-falootin' place!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1692984 said:


> Get some plain jeans and my daughter can "Bedazzle" them for you.


Its just not the same.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1692986 said:


> I don't know. It might be tough to drag my knuckles in such a high-falootin' place!


Ill borrow a van, we will all go on a field trip.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1692988 said:


> Ill borrow a van, we will all go on a field trip.


Short bus???


----------



## SSS Inc.

How about these?


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1692988 said:


> Ill borrow a van, we will all go on a field trip.


:laughing: If you could assemble at least 4 of the lunatics posting right now to do that, I'd totally go.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1692991 said:


> :laughing: If you could assemble at least 4 of the lunatics posting right now to do that, yI'd totally go.


All Hell would break lose!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1692990 said:


> How about these?


Look like mjw jeans


----------



## Green Grass

OC&D;1692991 said:


> :laughing: If you could assemble at least 4 of the lunatics posting right now to do that, I'd totally go.


I am in!...


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1692993 said:


> All Hell would break lose!


Let it break brother, let it break.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1692994 said:


> Look like mjw jeans


Is there supposed to be a picture?


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1692994 said:


> Look like mjw jeans


Where did he go after his jeans pictures?


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1692996 said:


> Let it break brother, let it break.


I'm in. ...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1692998 said:


> Where did he go after his jeans pictures?


Ask his mom and dad for a loan....


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1692999 said:


> I'm in. ...


Can we stop at a bar?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1692998 said:


> Where did he go after his jeans pictures?


Ask his mom and dad for a loan....


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1693000 said:


> Ask hos mom and dad for a loan....


Wish I could do that.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1692997 said:


> Is there supposed to be a picture?


There was sss had one, if we went to moa we could stop at hooters


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1693001 said:


> Can we stop at a bar?


Do you really have to ask.....

You're driving so you tell us!


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1692998 said:


> Where did he go after his jeans pictures?


I think he had a party or something, that's probably why he went jean shopping and bought two pairs so his buddies could tell him what ones were the cutest.


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1693004 said:


> There was sss had one, if we went to moa we could stop at hooters


How about we skip the Belt Buckle store and go straight to King of Diamonds? Beer and boobs, what more is needed?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1693004 said:


> There was sss had one, if we went to moa we could stop at hooters


Too bad its going to snow now, otherwise we could plan for tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1693005 said:


> Do you really have to ask.....
> 
> You're driving so you tell us!


Then of course we will and this target SSS keeps talking about.


----------



## BossPlow614

Green Grass;1692998 said:


> Where did he go after his jeans pictures?


At the party I had been talking about all week. Focused on a bit more than plowsite at the moment


----------



## SSS Inc.

For the record i had to get another beer.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Lets get drunk at hooters than go to the Vu.


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1693006 said:


> I think he had a party or something, that's probably why he went jean shopping and bought two pairs so his buddies could tell him what ones were the cutest.


:laughing: Brutal!


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1693007 said:


> How about we skip the Belt Buckle store and go straight to King of Diamonds? Beer and boobs, what more is needed?


Kod is about 2 miles from my house. Was just there the other week


----------



## SnowGuy73

EmJayDub;1693010 said:


> At the party I had been talking about all week. Focused on a bit more than plowsite at the moment


Yet he knows were talking about him....


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1693011 said:


> For the record i had to get another beer.


You missed 3 pages


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1693014 said:


> Kod is about 2 miles from my house. Was just there the other week


Its been awhile for me..


----------



## qualitycut

EmJayDub;1693010 said:


> At the party I had been talking about all week. Focused on a bit more than plowsite at the moment


See told you guys!!


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1693000 said:


> Ask his mom and dad for a loan....


Fwiw my parents don't loan me anything! 100% Self made. Started with literally nothing.


----------



## SSS Inc.

EmJayDub;1693010 said:



> At the party I had been talking about all week. Focused on a bit more than plowsite at the moment


What kind of sweater did you put together. PICS PLEASE. :waving:


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1693014 said:


> Kod is about 2 miles from my house. Was just there the other week


I know.


----------



## SnowGuy73

EmJayDub;1693019 said:


> Fwiw my parents don't loan me anything! 100% Self made. Started with literally nothing.


I was kidding!


----------



## Green Grass

EmJayDub;1693019 said:


> Fwiw my parents don't loan me anything! 100% Self made. Started with literally nothing.


Now look who got sucked in.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1693017 said:


> Its been awhile for me..


Would be a good place for a meet up. Wouldn't even have to talk to one another.


----------



## SnowGuy73

sss inc.;1693021 said:


> what kind of sweater did you put together. Pics please. :waving:


x2 .......


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1693021 said:


> What kind of sweater did you put together. PICS PLEASE. :waving:


Hopefully it's working. At this point I need to live vicariously through the younger guys.

*and for the record, pics would be awesome....but just not of you and your sweater......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1693024 said:


> Now look who got sucked in.


Reeling em' in!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1693025 said:


> Would be a good place for a meet up. Wouldn't even have to talk to one another.


We could via Plowsite!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1693000 said:


> Ask his mom and dad for a loan....





SnowGuy73;1693002 said:


> Ask his mom and dad for a loan....


Now I know why you've got so many posts. Is double posting like double vision???


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1693021 said:


> What kind of sweater did you put together. PICS PLEASE. :waving:


We are waiting.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1693030 said:


> Now I know why you've got so many posts. Is double posting like double vision???


I don't know what Hell happened there.


----------



## CityGuy

Jesus can't even take a piss without missing 3-4 pages.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1693027 said:


> Hopefully it's working. At this point I need to live vicariously through the younger guys.
> 
> *and for the record, pics would be awesome....but just not of you and your sweater......


Maybe, the guy who cut my hair the other day had those jeans on.


----------



## OC&D

green grass;1693024 said:


> now look who got sucked in.


plowsite is gonna cockblock him!


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1693030 said:


> Now I know why you've got so many posts. Is double posting like double vision???


I think the double vision is just you.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1693033 said:


> Jesus can't even take a piss without missing 3-4 pages.


Don't walk away, you'll miss something.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1693036 said:


> I think the double vision is just you.


I'm only on beer 2.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1693037 said:


> Don't walk away, you'll miss something.


Guess I'll hold it from now on.


----------



## OC&D

Hamelfire;1693033 said:


> Jesus can't even take a piss without missing 3-4 pages.


What, you can't hold your phone while pissing?


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1693021 said:


> What kind of sweater did you put together. PICS PLEASE. :waving:


Said F**k it on a sweater & just wore an expensive button down.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1693033 said:


> Jesus can't even take a piss without missing 3-4 pages.


You missed like 500 pages since Monday what did you think would happen?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1693042 said:


> You missed like 500 pages since Monday what did you think would happen?


Hahahahah.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Its hard to focus on Plowsite and family guy at the same time.


----------



## Green Grass

OC&D;1693040 said:


> What, you can't hold your phone while pissing?


I think he uses a computer thing.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1693046 said:


> I think he uses a computer thing.


A what??????


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1693047 said:


> A what??????


That paper weight In the office.


----------



## CityGuy

OC&D;1693040 said:


> What, you can't hold your phone while pissing?


On the charger. Little hard to hold the lap top with one hand.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1693048 said:


> That paper weight In the office.


Ah yes, I've seen those.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1693033 said:


> Jesus can't even take a piss without missing 3-4 pages.


FWIW, Pretty sure Jesus could do that. Thumbs Up


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1693050 said:


> Ah yes, I've seen those.


They where popular about 5 years ago.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1693042 said:


> You missed like 500 pages since Monday what did you think would happen?


Been busy pissing you contractors off putting snow in the end of drives. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1693051 said:


> FWIW, Pretty sure Jesus could do that. Thumbs Up


Hahahahah!


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1693049 said:


> On the charger. Little hard to hold the lap top with one hand.


Set it on the tank


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1693052 said:


> They where popular about 5 years ago.


Ya, I think I remember.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Jesus, I can't even catch up on page 2 before page 1 gets kicked to page 2... and I have it set to display like 40 posts!


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1693053 said:


> Been busy pissing you contractors off putting snow in the end of drives. :laughing::laughing:


I see you made it to the video


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1693052 said:


> They where popular about 5 years ago.


Hey just went high tech like the rest of the world a few weeks ago. Was waiting for you to work the bugs out of them in the first 5 years so I could jump on the band wagon.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1693057 said:


> Jesus, I can't even catch up on page 2 before page 1 gets kicked to page 2... and I have it set to display like 40 posts!


You really didn't miss much!


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1693057 said:


> Jesus, I can't even catch up on page 2 before page 1 gets kicked to page 2... and I have it set to display like 40 posts!


Slow reader?


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1693057 said:


> Jesus, I can't even catch up on page 2 before page 1 gets kicked to page 2... and I have it set to display like 40 posts!


Then we're only on page 500 or something. We'll never catch the canadians. :realmad:

Edit: This is a math problem.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1693058 said:


> I see you made it to the video


?????????????


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1693059 said:


> Hey just went high tech like the rest of the world a few weeks ago. Was waiting for you to work the bugs out of them in the first 5 years so I could jump on the band wagon.


Wow you actually went away from the flip phone!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1693063 said:


> Then we're only on page 500 or something. We'll never catch the canadians. :realmad:


Better keep talking nonsense.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1693062 said:


> Slow reader?


Nah... 11 week old in one arm...


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1693063 said:


> Then we're only on page 500 or something. We'll never catch the canadians. :realmad:


How can we compete with an entire _country_?!?!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1693067 said:


> Nah... 11 week old in one arm...


Excuses, excuses.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1693064 said:


> ?????????????


There is a video of you back about 50 pages.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1693063 said:


> Then we're only on page 500 or something. We'll never catch the canadians. :realmad:


Making a good effort tonight


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1693068 said:


> How can we compete with an entire _country_?!?!


You have a point there.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1693063 said:


> Then we're only on page 500 or something. We'll never catch the canadians. :realmad:


554 when you view 40 per page


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1693070 said:


> There is a video of you back about 50 pages.


Guess I will have to look? Anyone remember what page it's on?


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1693067 said:


> Nah... 11 week old in one arm...


Shouldn't it be his/her bed time?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1693071 said:


> Making a good effort tonight


Were doing our best.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1693074 said:


> Guess I will have to look? Anyone remember what page it's on?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1693076 said:


> Were doing our best.


What are the Canadian people at.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1693073 said:


> 554 when you view 40 per page


Thanks for getting it. Don't say anything but some of the others don't understand.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1693079 said:


> What are the Canadian people at.


Not sure. Hang on.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1693080 said:


> Thanks for getting it. Don't say anything but some of the others don't understand.


I didn't know there was an option besides 40 per page.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Didn't see it. Chicago is at 2017.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Wisconsin is like 897.


----------



## SSS Inc.

green grass;1693079 said:


> what are the canadian people at.


60° 0' 0" n / 95° 0' 0" w


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1693082 said:


> I didn't know there was an option besides 40 per page.


Ya, I think is standard. You can change or though.


----------



## Green Grass

Should we be concerned about mowerman?? I thought he would be plowing


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1693086 said:


> Ya, I think is standard. You can change or though.


Anyone know how?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1693085 said:


> 60° 0' 0" n / 95° 0' 0" w


Smart a$$.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1693085 said:


> 60° 0' 0" n / 95° 0' 0" w


They are all right in that spot?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1693089 said:


> Anyone know how?


I saw it once but I don't remember.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1693082 said:


> I didn't know there was an option besides 40 per page.


I'm at 20 per page, never have changed it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1693092 said:


> They are all right in that spot?


Everyone of them, they share a computer!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1693094 said:


> I'm at 20 per page, never have changed it.


Maybe its 20 then.... I don't know.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1693095 said:


> Everyone of them, they share a computer!


They have Windows 97 I bet


----------



## OC&D

Green Grass;1693087 said:


> Should we be concerned about mowerman?? I thought he would be plowing


Naw, he's all curled up making seepies.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1693097 said:


> They have Windows 97 I bet


I thinks 95, they don't need that fancy stuff on 97.


----------



## Green Grass

OC&D;1693099 said:


> Naw, he's all curled up making seepies.


You have a camera on him?


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1693099 said:


> Naw, he's all curled up making seepies.


He resting up for tomorrow, and the next 30 hours after.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I hope Lwnmwr isn't up at that abandoned farm.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I bet we hit 1111 pages tonight.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1693101 said:


> You have a camera on him?


They were sexting earlier


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1693103 said:


> I hope Lwnmwr isn't up at that abandoned farm.


Maybe he moved in!


----------



## SnowGuy73

We will hit 1110 first!


----------



## OC&D

Green Grass;1693101 said:


> You have a camera on him?


Not unless he's sleeping' on my sidewalk!


----------



## Green Grass

OC&D;1693108 said:


> Not unless he's sleeping' on my sidewalk!


Is he????????


----------



## SSS Inc.

If anyone cares NWS is now on the low end tomorrow by 1-2"


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1693106 said:


> Maybe he moved in!


Maybe he's being held against his will, by some being!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1693111 said:


> Maybe he's being held against his will, by some being!


His wife??


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1693110 said:


> If anyone cares NWS is now on the low end tomorrow by 1-2"


What's that mean?


----------



## OC&D

Green Grass;1693109 said:


> Is he????????


Not that I can tell, and I don't have any Dodges parked anywhere around here either.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1693110 said:


> If anyone cares NWS is now on the low end tomorrow by 1-2"


Give it 10 min and it will change again.


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1693111 said:


> Maybe he's being held against his will, by some being!


I think this may be a sign that we all, collectively, need to drink less when it's not snowing.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1693089 said:


> Anyone know how?


"my account" then "edit options"


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1693116 said:


> I think this may be a sign that we all, collectively, need to drink less when it's not snowing.


Or drink more!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1693113 said:


> What's that mean?


that we're screwed...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Or get lives!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Or get hobbies!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1693120 said:


> Or get lives!


I think drink more is the correct answer.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1693119 said:


> that we're screwed...


Son of a....


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1693121 said:


> Or get hobbies!


Have one it got me out of bed at 6 for some crazy lady.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1693122 said:


> I think drink more is the correct answer.


I like it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1693124 said:


> Have one it got me out of bed at 6 for some crazy lady.


Hoppers?

Ya, been there.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1693113 said:


> What's that mean?


NWS is around 2". Models are 3-4". Things are trending up but I'm sure they will trend down in the morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1693127 said:


> NWS is around 2". Models are 3-4". Things are trending up but I'm sure they will trend down in the morning.


Good. I like the positive thinking.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1693126 said:


> Hoppers?
> 
> Ya, been there.


She was nuts enough the deputy made her go to psych.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hookers!

Damn auto correct!


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1693127 said:


> NWS is around 2". Models are 3-4". Things are trending up but I'm sure they will trend down in the morning.


I'll be on the edge of my seat. At this point I figure there's about a 50/50 chance I'll be doing something snow related every 72 hours.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1693129 said:


> She was nuts enough the deputy made her go to psych.


?????????????????????????????????


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1693130 said:


> Hookers!
> 
> Damn auto correct!


Fail!!!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1693135 said:


> Fail!!!!!!!


That's about it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

We need more pictures on here.


----------



## OC&D

Well boys, I'm about 2 steps from the sack. You may need to get to 1111 by yourselves.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1693132 said:


> ?????????????????????????????????


She told us she was going to the clinic for brain surgery today.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1693138 said:


> We need more pictures on here.


Any more cars on blocks?


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1693138 said:


> We need more pictures on here.


You should be more specific......pictures of what, exactly!?!?


----------



## cbservicesllc

OC&D;1693131 said:


> I'll be on the edge of my seat. At this point I figure there's about a 50/50 chance I'll be doing something snow related every 72 hours.


forecast discussion says next 10 days "more of the same"


----------



## Green Grass

OC&D;1693143 said:


> You should be more specific......pictures of what, exactly!?!?


Not any of us!


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1693139 said:


> Well boys, I'm about 2 steps from the sack. You may need to get to 1111 by yourselves.


Quiter!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1693140 said:


> She told us she was going to the clinic for brain surgery today.


What the Hell?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1693147 said:


> What the Hell?


Exactly those are the calls we get out here.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1693065 said:


> Wow you actually went away from the flip phone!


yup got techy finally. For the record I just read all the posts back to last sunday morning and holy sh## I missed a lot this week.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1693148 said:


> Exactly those are the calls we get out here.


O..... Now I see, I thought you were talking about tour wife.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1693142 said:


> Any more cars on blocks?


Nope. But my wife just brought up a remote controlled backhoe that was pretty entertaining. She wrapping presents and like to test the toys. No pictures though.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1693148 said:


> Exactly those are the calls we get out here.


Sounds horrible... glad we dont do medicals...


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1693150 said:


> O..... Now I see, I thought you were talking about tour wife.


She is not to far off.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1693152 said:


> Sounds horrible... glad we dont do medicals...


It was very entertaining!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1693152 said:


> Sounds horrible... glad we dont do medicals...


We don't either unless requested or full arrests.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1693149 said:


> yup got techy finally. For the record I just read all the posts back to last sunday morning and holy sh## I missed a lot this week.


See don't take a week off.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1693078 said:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=jjdTogr9_oQ&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DjjdTogr9_oQ


umm thats hockey


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1693153 said:


> She is not to far off.


I was worried for a minute.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1693155 said:


> We don't either unless requested or full arrests.


We get them all.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1693153 said:


> She is not to far off.


Ouch, sucks to be you I guess.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1693157 said:


> umm thats hockey


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1693155 said:


> We don't either unless requested or full arrests.


same here, not bad


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1693159 said:


> We get them all.


I don't remember the last call we had...


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1693163 said:


> I don't remember the last call we had...


For medical or anything?


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1693162 said:


> same here, not bad


We don't do crashes either unless requested or extraction needed.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1693165 said:


> For medical or anything?


Anything.... Been dead.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1693161 said:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=EKCmpNTIF80


I'll say it again, thats the best plowing video I have ever seen. Although that was a Fancy goal in that other video.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1693167 said:


> Anything.... Been dead.


Didn't you just go to a hotel or something


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1693170 said:


> Didn't you just go to a hotel or something


Oh ya. Wasn't that like Wednesday though.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1693171 said:


> Oh ya. Wasn't that like Wednesday though.


Old age is getting to you.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1693161 said:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=EKCmpNTIF80


Closer but not me. I usually just wave at them and say things to myself.:waving::waving:


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1693174 said:


> Closer but not me. I usually just wave at them and say things to myself.:waving::waving:


It's not waving if you use only one finger.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1693173 said:


> Old age is getting to you.


This ain't Waverly!

Were used to 2-3 calls a day here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1693175 said:


> It's not waving if you use only one finger.


Haha.........


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1693176 said:


> This ain't Waverly!
> 
> Were used to 2-3 calls a day here.


Yeah we are more like 1 every other day. That will teach you to start a duty crew.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1693175 said:


> It's not waving if you use only one finger.


Only if it's you in the drive


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1693178 said:


> Yeah we are more like 1 every other day. That will teach you to start a duty crew.


Wasn't my idea or desire!


----------



## Green Grass

I think SSS got wrapped up in playing with his kids new toys.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1693181 said:


> I think SSS got wrapped up in playing with his kids new toys.


I think you're right.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1693180 said:


> Wasn't my idea or desire!


You guys had a big fire during the day and that was the solution?


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1693184 said:


> You guys had a big fire during the day and that was the solution?


Ya, one big fire that we didn't get a truck there in 8 minutes because it was on the very east of our fore district.


----------



## SnowGuy73

And it was arson anyways...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Shouldn't even really say big fire, it wad just a house fire.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1693186 said:


> Ya, one big fire that we didn't get a truck there in 8 minutes because it was on the very east of our fore district.


Yeah its the new trend... no one wants to get off their butt and daytime recruit anymore...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1693190 said:


> Yeah its the new trend... no one wants to get off their but daytime recruit anymore...


That's about it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Good morning.


----------



## skorum03

Good morning


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1693260 said:


> Good morning.


To say "good" morning you must not of looked at nws forecast for when snow will be ending.


----------



## skorum03

Today Snow. High near 21. North wind around 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. Total daytime snow accumulation of less than one inch possible.
Tonight Snow. Low around 3. North northwest wind 10 to 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible.
Monday Snow likely, mainly before 9am. Cloudy, then gradually becoming mostly sunny, with a high near 7. Wind chill values as low as -17. North northwest wind around 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow accumulation of less than one inch possible.
Monday Night Mostly clear, with a low around -14. Wind chill values as low as -24. Northwest wind 5 to 10 mph becoming light and variable in the evening.
Tuesday Snow likely after noon. Increasing clouds, with a high near 11. South southeast wind 5 to 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible.
Tuesday Night Snow, mainly before midnight. Temperature rising to around 13 by 3am. South wind 10 to 15 mph becoming west southwest after midnight. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible.
Christmas Day A 30 percent chance of snow. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 23. West wind 10 to 15 mph.


----------



## skorum03

Kstp says 1"-2" during the day today, and then maybe an additional 1" overnight ending at 2AM. Which pretty much contradicts what NWS says


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1693262 said:


> To say "good" morning you must not of looked at nws forecast for when snow will be ending.


I have awoken with a new outlook on life.

I will no longer complain or ***** about the situation at hand, only looking forward to the positives.

I have 9 emails today to sort through for a couple more plow drivers / shovelers from my CL ad yesterday.

I have plenty of time today to get operations ready for tonight.

Not sure if I'm going to call a couple people yet for interviews and have them come in and work tonight so I can train them, or wait until after Christmas / New Year.

I think I'll probably call and talk with 1/2 today and tell them we will be making decisions after Christmas.

It's not like I can let my guy go in the next day or two anyways, that would just be crappy.

All in all, I'll be going back to the boring poster of before, posting location totals as I do my site checks. My job here is done, we got the party started!


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1693268 said:


> I have awoken with a new outlook on life.
> 
> I will no longer complain or ***** about the situation at hand, only looking forward to the positives.
> 
> I have 9 emails today to sort through for a couple more plow drivers / shovelers from my CL ad yesterday.
> 
> I have plenty of time today to get operations ready for tonight.
> 
> Not sure if I'm going to call a couple people yet for interviews and have them come in and work tonight so I can train them, or wait until after Christmas / New Year.
> 
> I think I'll probably call and talk with 1/2 today and tell them we will be making decisions after Christmas.
> 
> It's not like I can let my guy go in the next day or two anyways, that would just be crappy.
> 
> All in all, I'll be going back to the boring poster of before, posting location totals as I do my site checks. My job here is done, we got the party started!


Just out of curiosity, when you put an ad on craigslist for shovelers or any help in general, do the emails come flying in or not really?


----------



## unit28

http://www.nco.ncep.noaa.gov/pmb/nwprod/realtime/index.bufrdump.shtml

@ SSS
easter eggs.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1693271 said:


> Just out of curiosity, when you put an ad on craigslist for shovelers or any help in general, do the emails come flying in or not really?


I will let you know once I go through my ads. 

In all actuality, I was surprised how many responses I got. Earlier this fall I would get 1-2 responses / week.

Yesterday I had 2 within 10 minutes, the rest came in overnight. I didn't think I would get many responses with Christmas and all.

I posted in the general help wanted, where you have to pay for the ad.

I know there is a "gigs" section that others use that is free.


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1693267 said:


> Kstp says 1"-2" during the day today, and then maybe an additional 1" overnight ending at 2AM. Which pretty much contradicts what NWS says


Thats the same as what the same as what they are saying last night.


----------



## unit28

oh and one for ther newbs...
http://www.nco.ncep.noaa.gov/pmb/nwprod/realtime/
Hope everyne has a Nice Christms and a prosporus New Year!


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1693278 said:


> I will let you know once I go through my ads.
> 
> In all actuality, I was surprised how many responses I got. Earlier this fall I would get 1-2 responses / week.
> 
> Yesterday I had 2 within 10 minutes, the rest came in overnight. I didn't think I would get many responses with Christmas and all.
> 
> I posted in the general help wanted, where you have to pay for the ad.
> 
> I know there is a "gigs" section that others use that is free.


I would think someone whom is unemployed would sit on there waiting for something to come along. I also bet a lot of people would also just like to get paid cash haha but who wouldn't


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nws for me is now less than one and less than one.... Moving in the right direction!


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1693284 said:


> oh and one for ther newbs...
> http://www.nco.ncep.noaa.gov/pmb/nwprod/realtime/
> Hope everyne has a Nice Christms and a prosporus New Year!


Same to you unit!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1693285 said:


> I would think someone whom is unemployed would sit on there waiting for something to come along. I also bet a lot of people would also just like to get paid cash haha but who wouldn't


My ad says payroll only, no cash payouts. Don't bother inquiring if looking for cash.

Everything is white here already.

We are at around an inch today, 1-2" tonight, less than 1/2" tomorrow, around an inch Tuesday, 1-3" Tuesday night.


----------



## Martinson9

SnowGuy73;1693286 said:
 

> Nws for me is now less than one and less than one.... Moving in the right direction!


Agreed, but now they need to work on the Christmas miracle they have in store for us. NWS has 1-2 for us. That can go away too as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## unit28

That northern stream was chopped off like Mrs Antoinette at a cake party.

I was more expecting a cyclonic wrap {like a said 500 pages ago}
during this event today. Some LES would be awesome


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1693295 said:


> That northern stream was chopped off like Mrs Antoinette at a cake party.
> 
> I was more expecting a cyclonic wrap {like a said 500 pages ago}
> during this event today. Some LES would be awesome


Layman's term?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## SnowGuy73

Martinson9;1693292 said:


> Agreed, but now they need to work on the Christmas miracle they have in store for us. NWS has 1-2 for us. That can go away too as far as I'm concerned.


Agreed, they must be pretty confident if they have totals up for three days out.


----------



## unit28

high for Sat is creeping up


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1693301 said:


> high for Sat is creeping up


That's good news!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1693297 said:


> Layman's term?


Unit is up by me. We can get a taste of snow off of Lake Superior (not technically Lake Effect Snow -LES) but definitely influenced once in a while.

I think he was hoping for more of that, since if you look at the radar, our snow is coming more from Duluth right now, than ND/SD or anywhere else.


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;1693297 said:


> Layman's term?


if we get enough wrap around from the storm.
It'll [\pick moisture up from Superior

LES
Lake Effect Snow....

Last year we had some massive flakes from one wrapping cyclonic lmovement

Live Action

[ty lmn]


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If you look at the midwest radar, you'll see the moisture exploding over the North Shore right now.

With the storm moving N/NE through WI, as it wraps itself counter clockwise, the outlying layers will run over Lake Superior, diving back SW, from Duluth and will from time to time impact us, even around the Forest Lake Blaine area if it's strong enough.

I'm assuming that's what NWS is thinking for tonight, as if you look at the midwest radar now, there's nothing really on there that would show me 3" by tomorrow morning at 6 am (hourly forecast totals).


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1693304 said:


> Unit is up by me. We can get a taste of snow off of Lake Superior (not technically Lake Effect Snow -LES) but definitely influenced once in a while.
> 
> I think he was hoping for more of that, since if you look at the radar, our snow is coming more from Duluth right now, than ND/SD or anywhere else.


Ah, 10-4. Thanks.


----------



## unit28

water vapor at 1km
sat photo shows the cyclonic head from the southern storm


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1693305 said:


> if we get enough wrap around from the storm.
> It'll [\pick moisture up from Superior
> 
> LES
> Lake Effect Snow....
> 
> Last year we had some massive flakes from one wrapping cyclonic lmovement
> 
> Live Action
> 
> [ty lmn]


Ah, 10-4 thanks. X2!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu has my totals down now. Added up today and tonight I'm at 0.91" now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Accuweather has .92" for me as well, NWS has 3". A bit of difference.

They both have 2.5" for snow on Tuesday.


----------



## unit28

intellicast 1km wvimage


----------



## Camden

Totally caught with my pants down this morning. I was woken up by the sound of the muni plow passing by. We received 2"+ of some of the fluffiest snow you'll ever see. It plows like a dream.

Thank goodness it's Sunday or I'd be in Mach III Panic Mode.

Stay safe, guys!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1693326 said:


> Totally caught with my pants down this morning. I was woken up by the sound of the muni plow passing by. We received 2"+ of some of the fluffiest snow you'll ever see. It plows like a dream.
> 
> Thank goodness it's Sunday or I'd be in Mach III Panic Mode.
> 
> Stay safe, guys!


I hate those.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light flurries here now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Weather channel now in lone with Nws now. About an inch tofay, less than an inch tonight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nunber just showed 1.9" total today. 

Maybe 1-2" on Tuesday.


----------



## unit28

it's on now...
getting some nice precip filling back in

http://www.intellicast.com/Storm/Severe/OneKM.aspx?location=USMN0503&animate=true


----------



## qualitycut

Was glad to only have to catch up on two pages this morning. Lwnmrr we are going to miss you.


----------



## unit28

Camden;1693326 said:


> Totally caught with my pants down this morning. I was woken up by the sound of the muni plow passing by. We received 2"+ of some of the fluffiest snow you'll ever see. It plows like a dream.
> 
> Thank goodness it's Sunday or I'd be in Mach III Panic Mode.
> 
> Stay safe, guys!


take it esy then...
not much else coming in your direction


----------



## jimslawnsnow

nws has me at lees than a half inch today and less than a half tonight. 1-2 on Tuesday night


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1693333 said:


> it's on now...
> getting some nice precip filling back in
> 
> http://www.intellicast.com/Storm/Severe/OneKM.aspx?location=USMN0503&animate=true


Our flakes have increased in size dramatically.

We will get the 2.5" for sure if the precip shield doesn't move out soon enough.

Ain't much coming from ND, but if it combines with the LES from Superior, it'll add up.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1693347 said:


> nws has me at lees than a half inch today and less than a half tonight.


lucky!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

I was really looking forward to drinking my way through family Christmas today


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light snow in Eden prairie.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Just watches a guy at Starbucks use a credit card of a $0.54 total! 

And I feel bad for using mine for a $4.20 total!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If we can get this backside to move through quick.........


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1693367 said:


> Just watches a guy at Starbucks use a credit card of a $0.54 total!
> 
> And I feel bad for using mine for a $4.20 total!


They have ot built into the prices. I know what you mean though


----------



## SnowGuy73

Moderate snow in Edina.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Light snow in Maple Grove... coating right now


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1693367 said:


> Just watches a guy at Starbucks use a credit card of a $0.54 total!
> 
> And I feel bad for using mine for a $4.20 total!


They have something that cheep there?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1693388 said:


> They have something that cheep there?


Refill on a small coffee.


----------



## qualitycut

I just watched news from this morning ch 5 said maybe 2 by 930 Monday? Inch today

And inch or 2 Tuesday/Wed


----------



## SnowGuy73

Snowing good in Edina now. 

Very thin clouds though, you can see the sun poking through them.


----------



## skorum03

Looks like it might snow pretty good for the next few hours here. Better go put the plow on the truck


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## qualitycut

Snowing good but roads are just wet


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1693410 said:


> Snowing good but roads are just wet


not even a flake over here.


----------



## cbservicesllc

skorum03;1693406 said:


> Looks like it might snow pretty good for the next few hours here. Better go put the plow on the truck


Looks like you guys will get the heavier amounts over there...


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1693278 said:


> I will let you know once I go through my ads.
> 
> In all actuality, I was surprised how many responses I got. Earlier this fall I would get 1-2 responses / week.
> 
> Yesterday I had 2 within 10 minutes, the rest came in overnight. I didn't think I would get many responses with Christmas and all.
> 
> I posted in the general help wanted, where you have to pay for the ad.
> 
> I know there is a "gigs" section that others use that is free.


I have posted in the general help wanted section before and never had to pay to post, is that something new?


----------



## skorum03

cbservicesllc;1693412 said:


> Looks like you guys will get the heavier amounts over there...


Thats ok with me I guess. Just means I can't have too much to drink at the alumni hockey tournament tonight.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1693268 said:


> I have awoken with a new outlook on life.
> 
> I will no longer complain or ***** about the situation at hand, only looking forward to the positives.
> 
> I have 9 emails today to sort through for a couple more plow drivers / shovelers from my CL ad yesterday.
> 
> I have plenty of time today to get operations ready for tonight.
> 
> Not sure if I'm going to call a couple people yet for interviews and have them come in and work tonight so I can train them, or wait until after Christmas / New Year.
> 
> I think I'll probably call and talk with 1/2 today and tell them we will be making decisions after Christmas.
> 
> It's not like I can let my guy go in the next day or two anyways, that would just be crappy.
> 
> All in all, I'll be going back to the boring poster of before, posting location totals as I do my site checks. My job here is done, we got the party started!


Don't call it *****ing, consider it "venting to your friends that can understand". I have been there and it feels good to get it off your chest so you don't bring it home to the family......


----------



## OC&D

Light snow with a coating here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

What a difference a few miles makes.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hardly even snowing in Shakopee.


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;1693417 said:


> Don't call it *****ing, consider it "venting to your friends that can understand". I have been there and it feels good to get it off your chest so you don't bring it home to the family......


Well said.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'll be heading out in a bit to hit up my drive lanes on W. 7th in St. Paul. A decent area of dark blue just went through the east side.

Will post a total once I get down there.

Taking the 8 year old with and having lunch with him at Cosetta's.


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1693417 said:


> Don't call it *****ing, consider it "venting to your friends that can understand". I have been there and it feels good to get it off your chest so you don't bring it home to the family......


Agreed we all get it. Then we can also give you crap about it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1693434 said:


> Agreed we all get it. Then we can also give you crap about it.


Hey, what are friends (even chat room friends) for?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Flurries, patchy clouds,/blue sky peaks here. 

Is be fine if this it. I don't even need to go and salt anything, and I like salt runs. Make $$$$ salting!


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1693268 said:


> I have awoken with a new outlook on life.
> 
> I will no longer complain or ***** about the situation at hand, only looking forward to the positives.
> 
> I have 9 emails today to sort through for a couple more plow drivers / shovelers from my CL ad yesterday.
> 
> I have plenty of time today to get operations ready for tonight.
> 
> Not sure if I'm going to call a couple people yet for interviews and have them come in and work tonight so I can train them, or wait until after Christmas / New Year.
> 
> I think I'll probably call and talk with 1/2 today and tell them we will be making decisions after Christmas.
> 
> It's not like I can let my guy go in the next day or two anyways, that would just be crappy.
> 
> All in all, I'll be going back to the boring poster of before, posting location totals as I do my site checks. My job here is done, we got the party started!


What, well that sounds pretty boring. Who cares about snow reports. I prefer reading about your drama, it makes me feel better about my work problems. Seriously you provide some of the most entertaining posts on here.

We already have snowguy to post what the weather is doing every 7.5 minutes.


----------



## Green Grass

greenery;1693439 said:


> What, well that sounds pretty boring. Who cares about snow reports. I prefer reading about your drama, it makes me feel better about my work problems. Seriously you provide some of the most entertaining posts on here.
> 
> We already have snowguy to post what the weather is doing every 7.5 minutes.


I think he is trying to be like Lwnmwr. SNow is driving all over they city giving weather reports now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

greenery;1693439 said:


> What, well that sounds pretty boring. Who cares about snow reports. I prefer reading about your drama, it makes me feel better about my work problems. Seriously you provide some of the most entertaining posts on here.
> 
> We already have snowguy to post what the weather is doing every 7.5 minutes.


Hahahaha!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1693433 said:


> I'll be heading out in a bit to hit up my drive lanes on W. 7th in St. Paul. A decent area of dark blue just went through the east side.
> 
> Will post a total once I get down there.
> 
> Taking the 8 year old with and having lunch with him at Cosetta's.


Love Cosetta's!


----------



## SnowGuy73

greenery;1693439 said:


> What, well that sounds pretty boring. Who cares about snow reports. I prefer reading about your drama, it makes me feel better about my work problems. Seriously you provide some of the most entertaining posts on here.
> 
> We already have snowguy to post what the weather is doing every 7.5 minutes.


Snowing in Shakopee...


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1693443 said:


> Hahahaha!!


I bet you're laughing!

How long before one of your guys calls I for tonight?

Then we all laugh!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1693415 said:


> I have posted in the general help wanted section before and never had to pay to post, is that something new?


I just posted there yesterday and didn't pay anything either


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1693452 said:


> Love Cosetta's!


I think that's all you will be doing is eating there unless your property is a zero tolerance.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1693459 said:


> I bet you're laughing!
> 
> How long before one of your guys calls I for tonight?
> 
> Then we all laugh!


You know what Mister?!?!?

I don't care anymore. If that happens, I will get through it.

If a customer calls to complain, most of the time they aren't complaining as much as trying to give them a quick answer.

Give them an answer, they are usually good to go.

Sure I might lose some accounts here and there, but we all do for various reasons, which, more often than not aren't even related to anything we did or did not do.

Soooo...go ahead and laugh, I'll be doing the same.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1693469 said:


> I think that's all you will be doing is eating there unless your property is a zero tolerance.


It is zero.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sorry, missed my 7.5 minute mark....

Moderate snow here.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1693268 said:


> I have awoken with a new outlook on life.
> 
> I will no longer complain or ***** about the situation at hand, only looking forward to the positives.
> 
> I have 9 emails today to sort through for a couple more plow drivers / shovelers from my CL ad yesterday.
> 
> I have plenty of time today to get operations ready for tonight.
> 
> Not sure if I'm going to call a couple people yet for interviews and have them come in and work tonight so I can train them, or wait until after Christmas / New Year.
> 
> I think I'll probably call and talk with 1/2 today and tell them we will be making decisions after Christmas.
> 
> It's not like I can let my guy go in the next day or two anyways, that would just be crappy.
> 
> All in all, I'll be going back to the boring poster of before, posting location totals as I do my site checks. My job here is done, we got the party started!


Ill miss the posts at 4am, especially the one from the first storm this year where the shoveler parked his ranger directly behind your truck at your house and then the loader got stuck on a snow bank :laughing:

Well I had fun last night. Phone died and I said hell with it, ton of eye candy/potential but I had a bit too much to try to pull anything lol.

Just drove to Chik Fil A and then realized today is Sunday


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1693470 said:


> You know what Mister?!?!?
> 
> I don't care anymore. If that happens, I will get through it.
> 
> If a customer calls to complain, most of the time they aren't complaining as much as trying to give them a quick answer.
> 
> Give them an answer, they are usually good to go.
> 
> Sure I might lose some accounts here and there, but we all do for various reasons, which, more often than not aren't even related to anything we did or did not do.
> 
> Soooo...go ahead and laugh, I'll be doing the same.


That's the spirit!

Its ultimate f off week!

Not one f*ck shall be given!


----------



## SnowGuy73

EmJayDub;1693473 said:


> Ill miss the posts at 4am, especially the one from the first storm this year where the shoveler parked his ranger directly behind your truck at your house and then the loader got stuck on a snow bank :laughing:
> 
> Well I had fun last night. Phone died and I said hell with it, ton of eye candy/potential but I had a bit too much to try to pull anything lol.
> 
> Just drove to Chik Fil A and then realized today is Sunday


Mmmmm, chic fil a.


----------



## qualitycut

EmJayDub;1693473 said:


> Ill miss the posts at 4am, especially the one from the first storm this year where the shoveler parked his ranger directly behind your truck at your house and then the loader got stuck on a snow bank :laughing:
> 
> Well I had fun last night. Phone died and I said hell with it, ton of eye candy/potential but I had a bit too much to try to pull anything lol.
> 
> Just drove to Chik Fil A and then realized today is Sunday


To much? That's the best time to do it. You need some lessons


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1693477 said:


> To much? That's the best time to do it. You need some lessons


Normally I have to be pretty lit up to try to do it, I didn't initially know anyone at this party except my buddy as it was a buddy's work unofficial Christmas party, that might have been why.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Chicken Fillet is disgusting.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1693481 said:


> Chicken Fillet is disgusting.


Hey, moron, thought you were gonna stop *****ing???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1693485 said:


> Hey, moron, thought you were gonna stop *****ing???


You're right.... That lasted as long as the picture parade 328 pages ago.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1693485 said:


> Hey, moron, thought you were gonna stop *****ing???


Hahahaha... I love chick-fil-a


----------



## BossPlow614

I feel like lmn right now. Driving around aimlessly trying to find something to eat! Horrible headache too, need to restock ibuprofen in my truck.


----------



## qualitycut

EmJayDub;1693488 said:


> I feel like lmn right now. Driving around aimlessly trying to find something to eat! Horrible headache too, need to restock ibuprofen in my truck.


Chipotle is good for hangovers. Flushes the system


----------



## BossPlow614

I didnt wanna get out of the truck, Culvers it is.


----------



## qualitycut

So why is it just hovering over the metro?


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1693490 said:


> Chipotle is good for hangovers. Flushes the system





EmJayDub;1693495 said:


> I didnt wanna get out of the truck, Culvers it is.


Chipotle drive thru... THAT would be dangerous!


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1693500 said:


> Chipotle drive thru... THAT would be dangerous!


It'd be amazing but then I'd get stuck with getting hardly any lettuce and cheese because they hardly put any on there unless I tell them to put more on.


----------



## OC&D

I eat fast food about once every 2 months, just to remind myself how disgusting it is. If I can't eat a decent meal, I'd rather not eat. I haven't tried that new chicken joint, but I don't need to bother. I gave Sonic a shot, and that was crap too. There are plenty of good places along the way I can stop at that won't make me feel like I just ingested a pound of toxic waste.

**I make an exception for Chipotle!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Heavy coating in St. Paul, FWIW.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1693490 said:


> Chipotle is good for hangovers. Flushes the system


That or buffalo wings... Cleans everything out!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1693504 said:


> Heavy coating in St. Paul, FWIW.


Same here. Anything thing that was treated heavy is melting off.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Well I guess hovering over the metro and regenerating is how we'll get the 1-2 inches...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1693510 said:


> Well I guess hovering over the metro and regenerating is how we'll get the 1-2 inches...


Um, did you read my posts from about 7:59 am??


----------



## qualitycut

Nws has me at less than 1 today and 1-2 tonight


----------



## TKLAWN

Its's snowing with the sun out. Weird to watch.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1693514 said:


> Um, did you read my posts from about 7:59 am??


Ahhh... got it now... well that can stop anytime now! Thumbs Up


----------



## Green Grass

Figured out our border problems. Border patrol is busy in hockey rinks.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1693517 said:


> Its's snowing with the sun out. Weird to watch.


Umm, did you see my picture from earier this morning?


----------



## OC&D

As LM22 said, heavy coating here. The sun is peaking through and I'm down to flurries now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Snowing here again.


----------



## Green Grass

Light snow in Buffalo


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I've been bumped to 1-3" tonight now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

And I've been moved to 1-3" for Tuesday night.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm up to less than one day time and around one inch night time.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Tuesday I'm at 1-2".


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu I'm down to 0.89" total today's event.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Back to flurries here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1693548 said:


> Accu I'm down to 0.89" total today's event.


You DO know you can put more than 10 words in one post, right?

The text WILL wrap back around and not just trail off down the side of said text box like a little kid running out of room on the right side of the page.


----------



## qualitycut

Well I hope it stops because the Coors are going down pretty good


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1693551 said:


> You DO know you can put more than 10 words in one post, right?
> 
> The text WILL wrap back around and not just trail off down the side of said text box like a little kid running out of room on the right side of the page.


How else can you average 25 posts a day? Go vikes!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1693551 said:


> You DO know you can put more than 10 words in one post, right?
> 
> The text WILL wrap back around and not just trail off down the side of said text box like a little kid running out of room on the right side of the page.


Different thoughts....

Have you seen your last couple posts, shouldn't you be out plowing?

Haha.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1693553 said:


> Well I hope it stops because the Coors are going down pretty good


I'm into the eggnog!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1693559 said:


> Different thoughts....
> 
> Have you seen your last couple posts, shouldn't you be out plowing?
> 
> Haha.


On my way back.

Stopped at Cosetta's, had lunch, grabbed more for the wife and other kid, now going to fire up the skid and scrape down around my house for the family to come over for Christmas.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1693562 said:


> On my way back.
> 
> Stopped at Cosetta's, had lunch, grabbed more for the wife and other kid, now going to fire up the skid and scrape down around my house for the family to come over for Christmas.


I'm having a buffalo chicken sandwich!

Frank's red hot!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1693558 said:


> How else can you average 25 posts a day? Go vikes!


Haha. I think the Vikings might lose this one. And next week too.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1693569 said:


> Haha. I think the Vikings might lose this one. And next week too.


I think you're right... light flurries in Maple Grove now... kept thinking the wind was blowing it away, but not much snow anywhere I look outside... even this these huge flakes...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1693571 said:


> I think you're right... light flurries in Maple Grove now... kept thinking the wind was blowing it away, but not much snow anywhere I look outside... even this these huge flakes...


I haven't measured but I'd guess maybe a half inch on untreated area's and vehicles.


----------



## BossPlow614

The sun is shining bright here. 

Screw the Vikings, go Broncos!


----------



## OC&D

EmJayDub;1693573 said:


> The sun is shining bright here.
> 
> Screw the Vikings, go Broncos!


Screw football. Go Wild! Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

EmJayDub;1693573 said:


> The sun is shining bright here.
> 
> Screw the Vikings, go Broncos!


It was here a little bit earlier. Very, very, very light flurries here now.


----------



## BossPlow614

OC&D;1693574 said:


> Screw football. Go Wild! Thumbs Up


I can't get into hockey.


----------



## SnowGuy73

EmJayDub;1693576 said:


> I can't get into hockey.


Me either, not on tv anyway.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NWS Weather Story for those that care...

EDIT: Didn't realize this was from 5:20AM... man am I off my game today...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1693578 said:


> NWS Weather Story for those that care...


I love how they go through Tuesday.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1693579 said:


> I love how they go through Tuesday.


I guess I could handle AROUND 3 inches between today and Tuesday...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Through Tuesday?? They don't know what the Hell goes on..

That reminds me, time to check Nws!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1693580 said:


> I guess I could handle AROUND 3 inches between today and Tuesday...


I'd rather take 3" either today or Tuesday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

No update on Nws.


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1693577 said:


> Me either, not on tv anyway.


Ill like playing it! Never been to the Xcel though, it'd be cool to check out a game.

I really don't understand why nws has it posted thru Tuesday rather than Monday


----------



## SnowGuy73

EmJayDub;1693586 said:


> Ill like playing it! Never been to the Xcel though, it'd be cool to check out a game.
> 
> I really don't understand why nws has it posted thru Tuesday rather than Monday


You have to check outvthe xcel center!

Shakopee rinks open tomorrow, I'm planning on teaching the boss and my 4 year old how to skate this winter!


----------



## cbservicesllc

EmJayDub;1693586 said:


> Ill like playing it! Never been to the Xcel though, it'd be cool to check out a game.
> 
> I really don't understand why nws has it posted thru Tuesday rather than Monday


I think it's because of the 2 rounds of snow so close together... long duration 24 hour accumulation today... 4-8 hour accumulation Tuesday...


----------



## qualitycut

Bright sun out now, not a flake


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1693588 said:


> I think it's because of the 2 rounds of snow so close together... long duration 24 hour accumulation today... 4-8 hour accumulation Tuesday...


This, and they know most are preoccupied with other issues.

I'm starting the procedure of running the trucks in for fuel.

Will it keep the other snow away?


----------



## Green Grass

Snowing really good in Mound right now.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1693592 said:


> This, and they know most are preoccupied with other issues.
> 
> I'm starting the procedure of running the trucks in for fuel.
> 
> _*Will it keep the other snow away?*_


That would be nice... should I go fuel all mine, set a start time, maybe buy a cutting edge or something? Whatever I can do to assist the efforts...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1693596 said:


> That would be nice... should I go fuel all mine, set a start time, maybe buy a cutting edge or something? Whatever I can do to assist the efforts...


Both of mine have sat dirty for two weeks, that hasn't helped.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hey cb, was the gold rush that was on Friday just that stupid behind the scenes crap?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1693600 said:


> Hey cb, was the gold rush that was on Friday just that stupid behind the scenes crap?


Yeah... once again... sounds like next episode is more of the same...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Whadya know..... Filling up my '06 diesel, rear driver's side fender is creased in. 

Hahaha...what a bunch of prankster's my guys are!!!! LOL!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1693601 said:


> Yeah... once again... sounds like next episode is more of the same...


What waste of time!


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1693603 said:


> Whadya know..... Filling up my '06 diesel, rear driver's side fender is creased in.
> 
> Hahaha...what a bunch of prankster's my guys are!!!! LOL!!!


I guess you'll have to laugh away issues that arise from now on?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yup.... I think the Vikings lost!


----------



## qualitycut

Is the sun out everywhere or just here


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Sun has been out for a couple hours now down here. Not blue skies but you can see it and see its reflection on windows


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Starting to cloud back up a bit here.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Sun is out, blue patches here...


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1693610 said:


> Is the sun out everywhere or just here


Snows a little, sun out, snows a little, sun out....


----------



## ringahding1

This Afternoons forecast for Stillwater 

"Snow. High near 21. North northwest wind around 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. Total daytime snow accumulation of around an inch possible."

Well currently it is SUNNY & 25*...& a Hopper full of salt


----------



## qualitycut




----------



## skorum03

ringahding1;1693623 said:


> This Afternoons forecast for Stillwater
> 
> "Snow. High near 21. North northwest wind around 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. Total daytime snow accumulation of around an inch possible."
> 
> Well currently it is SUNNY & 25*...& a Hopper full of salt


I know it. I just don't get how they can have a forecast be that far off.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1693628 said:


>


Hahahahah! Cute!


----------



## SnowGuy73

ringahding1;1693623 said:


> This Afternoons forecast for Stillwater
> 
> "Snow. High near 21. North northwest wind around 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. Total daytime snow accumulation of around an inch possible."
> 
> Well currently it is SUNNY & 25*...& a Hopper full of salt


About the same here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Our roads are turning white again.


----------



## ringahding1

SnowGuy73;1693631 said:


> Hahahahah! Cute!


& the winner is


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1693636 said:


> Our roads are turning white again.


Sun is out here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Weather channel took out all of the accumulation amounts for today and tonight.


----------



## mnglocker

Hamelfire;1693033 said:


> Jesus can't even take a piss without missing 3-4 pages.


20 pages in as many hours.

You guys need to go out ice fishing and get off the internet/pron box.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1693642 said:


> Weather channel took out all of the accumulation amounts for today and tonight.


That would be too awesome if that trend continued...


----------



## OC&D

No snow or any real accumulation to speak of here since this morning. If I had to measure, I'd be surprised if it totaled 3/8". Anything that's been treated is just wet.


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnglocker;1693651 said:


> 20 pages in as many hours.
> 
> You guys need to go out ice fishing and get off the internet/pron box.


Best of both worlds here.... Ice fishing, football, and smart phone with internet access!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Just ran past a couple lots on the way to my bday party all were 80% wet


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1693652 said:


> That would be too awesome if that trend continued...


It would be nice.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We're having the most snow all day.

Whole new blob over the north metro.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1693659 said:


> Just ran past a couple lots on the way to my bday party all were 80% wet


Same here for now. The wind has picked up a bit here and with it getting into the single digits tonight I may have to go and toss some salt.

Hopefully that I don't even have to do that tonight!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1693671 said:


> We're having the most snow all day.
> 
> Whole new blob over the north metro.


Narrow blob it looks like.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nws changed my night time forecast. It now includes possible, less than one inch of snow possible.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1693675 said:


> Narrow blob it looks like.


Pretty much includes whole north metro.


----------



## qualitycut

Hate to say it but accuweather has been pretty darn good this year.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1693679 said:


> Hate to say it but accuweather has been pretty darn good this year.


Ya, I was thinking the same this morning.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1693679 said:


> Hate to say it but accuweather has been pretty darn good this year.


Its easy to be good when you wait until the snow falls to update totals!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1693678 said:


> Pretty much includes whole north metro.


Ya but its narrow comparatively speaking...

And drying up.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1693687 said:


> Its easy to be good when you wait until the snow falls to update totals!


Haha, this is also true!


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1693687 said:


> Its easy to be good when you wait until the snow falls to update totals!


They haven't been changing there forecasts much during the storms. Nws changes every 10 min and still wrong.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1693693 said:


> They haven't been changing there forecasts much during the storms. Nws changes every 10 min and still wrong.


He is also correct!


----------



## qualitycut

So, the snow that does fall, is very light and fluffy, with very little moisture in it.* Snowfall ratios go up from the "normal" 10 inches of snow to 1 inch of liquid, to 30 inches of snow to 1 inch of liquid.* So when Arctic Air invades the state, snowfall becomes very efficient.* That's what's happening now.* The Arctic Front is going to squeeze every last drop of possible moisture out of the air over the next few days, resulting in several inches of snow between now and Christmas Day.* Wind chills are going to be the other weather story, especially tonight and Monday.* With actual temperatures in the single digits above and below zero, it'll feel like it's from 10 to 20 below at times.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1693707 said:


> So, the snow that does fall, is very light and fluffy, with very little moisture in it.* Snowfall ratios go up from the "normal" 10 inches of snow to 1 inch of liquid, to 30 inches of snow to 1 inch of liquid.* So when Arctic Air invades the state, snowfall becomes very efficient.* That's what's happening now.* The Arctic Front is going to squeeze every last drop of possible moisture out of the air over the next few days, resulting in several inches of snow between now and Christmas Day.* Wind chills are going to be the other weather story, especially tonight and Monday.* With actual temperatures in the single digits above and below zero, it'll feel like it's from 10 to 20 below at times.


Several inches!?!?!

Who is that from?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Is it safe to have a beer yet?


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1693725 said:


> Several inches!?!?!
> 
> Who is that from?


We have a good shot at 4" Christmas Eve. Just sayin. Not out of the woods tonight either I don't think although it looks like lwnmrw will get most of it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1693730 said:


> We have a good shot at 4" Christmas Eve. Just sayin. Not out of the woods tonight either I don't think although it looks like lwnmrw will get most of it.


That's what I'm afraid of... on the bright side it will be light and fluffy?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1693728 said:


> Is it safe to have a beer yet?


Where the Hell you been, some of us started already!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1693725 said:


> Several inches!?!?!
> 
> Who is that from?


Kstps app........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Jerrod = 1" additional likely for the cities.


----------



## unit28

and dont forget Friday


----------



## SnowGuy73

Number 11 says 0.3" so far snowing until about 10:00 am. 

Christmas eve snow moving in around 3 pm and out by about 9pm.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1693734 said:


> Where the Hell you been, some of us started already!


Watching my cake eater nephew play hockey in Edina, then off to a more urban setting for my son's practice. That all came after Fleet Farm, Macys, Target, Total Hockey and somewhere else.

Give me about 20 minutes and I'll catch up. It snowing here again.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1693738 said:


> Kstps app........


Should've know, they love the term "several". When its like 2"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We have 1/2" so far.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1693741 said:


> and dont forget Friday


What's your thought on the rest of the night unit?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1693748 said:


> What's your thought on the rest of the night unit?


Get a nap in now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1693750 said:


> Get a nap in now.


Thats kind of what I'm thinking too. Big flakes here, won't take much moisture to add up especially now that traffic on my lots is pretty much non-existent the rest of the night.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1693753 said:


> Thats kind of what I'm thinking too. Big flakes here, won't take much moisture to add up especially now that traffic on my lots is pretty much non-existent the rest of the night.


I think you guys are drunk. Its not going to amount to much. 
What about Fri? Hopefully not.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Just flurries here.


----------



## qualitycut

Just flurries here and blue mountains


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Cody on 9 says another 1" for the cities.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Watch the Midwest radar. This snow isn't going anywhere and the cold temps are moving in. The backside just keeps filling in.

The flakes will get bigger and add up faster.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1693756 said:


> I think you guys are drunk. Its not going to amount to much.
> What about Fri? Hopefully not.


Whatever. I hope it doesn't snow. Not done shopping yet. Not sure what units referring to but how about not only a Christmas Eve storm but a good old fashioned New years eve one. :laughing:


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1693756 said:


> I think you guys are drunk.* Its not going to amount to much. *
> What about Fri? Hopefully not.


have U been watching midwest radar lately?


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1693767 said:


> have U been watching midwest radar lately?


Yes, looked the same all day. What are you talking about for Friday?


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1693767 said:


> have U been watching midwest radar lately?


He is now. :laughing:


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1693774 said:


> *Yes, looked the same all day.* What are you talking about for Friday?


that's the thing...
it ain't going to look like that all night.

keep an eye on what's in Nebraska right now.

Click on North Platte for a close up.
It'll get here soon enough Pilgrim {in my best John Wayne immitation}


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1693778 said:


> that's the thing...
> it ain't going to look like that all night.
> 
> keep an eye on what's in Nebraska right now.
> 
> Click on North Platte for a close up.
> It'll get here soon enough Pilgrim {in my best John Wayne immitation}


Haha. What is this Friday talk?


----------



## qualitycut

Stuff in Nebraska is going se


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1693781 said:


> Haha. What is this Friday talk?


There's a weak clipper that could come through Friday. That's what I see but Unit may have something else.


----------



## CGLC

Does anyone have a holiday clause "extra charge"..... Thinking about it.


----------



## qualitycut

CGLC;1693787 said:


> Does anyone have a holiday clause "extra charge"..... Thinking about it.


Its called the snow removal business.


----------



## CGLC

qualitycut;1693788 said:


> Its called the snow removal business.


What do you call nurses, plumbers, electricians, doctors, oil refinery workers or anyone else who works on Christmas ? I'm not complaining because I have been in this position before, but I am considering it for next year.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm not worried about NEB snow.

The stuff in east central MN is filling in though and heading south


----------



## qualitycut

CGLC;1693792 said:


> What do you call nurses, plumbers, electricians, doctors, oil refinery workers or anyone else who works on Christmas ? I'm not complaining because I have been in this position before, but I am considering it for next year.


If you can get it more power to you. Its a little different though, employees get holiday pay not owners.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1693794 said:


> I'm not worried about NEB snow.
> 
> The stuff in east central MN is filling in though and heading south


It'll hit SSS and they'll have the last cleanup after all said and done.

unless...


----------



## djagusch

unit28;1693802 said:


> It'll hit SSS and they'll have the last cleanup after all said and done.
> 
> unless...


Is this why my wi boarder stuff says snow ending 9am while your area and st paul says noonish?


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1693783 said:


> Stuff in Nebraska is going se


or is it?

hmmm

WITH A NORTH/SOUTH ORIENTED JET OVER THE EASTERN
SPINE OF THE ROCKIES. AN AREA OF POSITIVE VORTICITY OWING TO THE
SPEED SHEAR ON THE POLEWARD SIDE OF THIS JET WILL CONTINUE TO ROTATE ACROSS THE UPPER MIDWEST.

500M HEIGHT FALLS WILL CONTINUE AHEAD OF THIS WAVE ACROSS NORTHERN MN/WI...RESULTING IN AN INVERTED TROUGH AND PERIODS OF LIGHT SNOW.

I think this is where moisture jumps tracks tonight?

Also the past jet stream didn't show moisture that far East out of the Rockies.
It could very well get caught into a transition shifting this way.

As for Friday it's {the JS shown} going to be something to watch as iit gets closer


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Neb snow would have to take an immediate left turn, that isn't happening.

The snow over the lake will keep filling in.

Not saying the moisture from NEB doesn't filter this way and influence, but that isn't what's coming.

Even NWS is only forecasting a 1/2" after midnight.


----------



## unit28

here's a better look at animation.
last jet stream outlook was more a straight south track.

http://www.goes.noaa.gov/GSSLOOPS/ecwv.html


----------



## banonea

unit28;1693818 said:


> here's a better look at animation.
> last jet stream outlook was more a straight south track.
> 
> http://www.goes.noaa.gov/GSSLOOPS/ecwv.html


Dose that mean snow for me?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1693819 said:


> Dose that mean snow for me?


No,that means the snow in NEB is heading to Okla and not us.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gonna eat some dinner and sleep for 3 hours. I would appreciate no posts so my phone doesn't keep beeping. 

Thank you for the cooperation.


----------



## unit28

this...is our influence

No snow in OK
that's what I'm thinking
The LMN show resumes at 3....{kidding}


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1693825 said:


> Gonna eat some dinner and sleep for 3 hours. I would appreciate no posts so my phone doesn't keep beeping.
> 
> Thank you for the cooperation.


Don't follow the posts


----------



## SnowGuy73

CGLC;1693787 said:


> Does anyone have a holiday clause "extra charge"..... Thinking about it.


No. If you're in this business, you need to be in this business.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1693840 said:


> Don't follow the posts


How do you get notifications? (Not that I want to at this point)


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1693840 said:


> Don't follow the posts


How would I know if anyone posted if I didn't follow?


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1693825 said:


> Gonna eat some dinner and sleep for 3 hours. I would appreciate no posts so my phone doesn't keep beeping.
> 
> Thank you for the cooperation.


You get notifications on your phone?

That'd get annoying as Hell!


----------



## SnowGuy73

It hasn't been snowing or even a flurry in a couple hours here.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1693848 said:


> How would I know if anyone posted if I didn't follow?


There's always someone posting.


----------



## qualitycut

I stopped drinking a little bit ago. Thanks Sss, unit.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1693859 said:


> I stopped drinking a little bit ago. Thanks Sss, unit.


Ya, me too.


----------



## cbservicesllc

It'd be great if this nice clear sky just stayed over my head all night... Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1693859 said:


> I stopped drinking a little bit ago. Thanks Sss, unit.


Don't listen to me. I'm following you. I'm still drinking. If it did snow you wouldn't be going anywhere until 3-4 a.m.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1693856 said:


> There's always someone posting.


Per Jesse.... It's a joke, joke, joke.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1693861 said:


> It'd be great if this nice clear sky just stayed over my head all night... Thumbs Up


Has the cold front moves over yet or is that not until later?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1693868 said:


> Has the cold front moves over yet or is that not until later?


I didn't think it was supposed to until Monday evening...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1693871 said:


> I didn't think it was supposed to until Monday evening...


I thought it was supposed to be like 5 for the low tonight?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ya, per Nws low of 1 tonight.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1693873 said:


> I thought it was supposed to be like 5 for the low tonight?


Yeah I suppose... I have a low of 2


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I'm thinking of getting in a vehicle and go somewhere sunny and 75


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1693881 said:


> I'm thinking of getting in a vehicle and go somewhere sunny and 75


Room for two?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1693896 said:


> Room for two?


Sure why not. We have a mini van!!


----------



## OC&D

jimslawnsnow;1693881 said:


> I'm thinking of getting in a vehicle and go somewhere sunny and 75


That's two of us....but I might forego the vehicle and just get on a plane.

I've got maybe 1/2" here if anyone cares.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1693899 said:


> Sure why not. We have a mini van!!





OC&D;1693900 said:


> That's two of us....but I might forego the vehicle and just get on a plane.
> 
> I've got maybe 1/2" here if anyone cares.


Wimps.

I've got about the same over here.


----------



## olsonbro

I've got a little under a half inch at my house so far in vadnais heights


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1693899 said:


> Sure why not. We have a mini van!!


make it three for the shaggin wagon...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

OC&D;1693900 said:


> That's two of us....but I might forego the vehicle and just get on a plane.
> 
> I've got maybe 1/2" here if anyone cares.


Either way, but you guys are closer. But I am coming up that way tomorrow


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1693899 said:


> Sure why not. We have a mini van!!


Shotgun!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1693910 said:


> Wimps.
> 
> I've got about the same over here.


No. Just sick of sitting at home. I don't mind being outside when we have work. But hate it when its 12 and 30 mph winds. I got wind burnt today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Little an a half here as well with no precipitation.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1693918 said:


> No. Just sick of sitting at home. I don't mind being outside when we have work. But hate it when its 12 and 30 mph winds. I got wind burnt today.


30 mph winds down there! Damn!

You can't get wind burn drinking beer on the couch!


----------



## qualitycut

So we done for the night?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1693922 said:


> 30 mph winds down there! Damn!
> 
> You can't get wind burn drinking beer on the couch!


I guess I wasn't referring to today. It was 15 or so. My dad had a the bright idea to burn a brush pile so I rode with him to get it started.

I'm not really complaining, just a little tired of winter. Can only change oil so many times. Paint the interior of the house so many times and be on here so much.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1693896 said:


> Room for two?


Count me in. My sister has a house in Florida.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1693927 said:


> So we done for the night?


I really don't know for sure but I'm back at 100% and 1-2" for tonight.


----------



## unit28

HWO says not done for me.....ever

724 PM CST SUN DEC 22 2013

.TONIGHT...LIGHT SNOW. SNOW ACCUMULATION OF 1 TO 2 INCHES. LOWS AROUND 4. NORTHWEST WINDS 10 TO 15 MPH. CHANCE OF SNOW NEAR 100 PERCENT. LOWEST WIND CHILL READINGS AROUND 15 BELOW AFTER MIDNIGHT. .MONDAY...COLDER. LIGHT SNOW IN THE MORNING...THEN PARTLY CLOUDY WITH A CHANCE OF LIGHT SNOW IN THE AFTERNOON. SNOW ACCUMULATION UP TO 1 INCH.


----------



## SSS Inc.

O yeah and NWS has me at 2-4" on Christmas Eve day and night.

They updated everything it appears on nws.


----------



## qualitycut

Everything on radar looks to be shrinking


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm still at less than inch tonight but now I have less than half for tomorrow..... Still 1-2" for Christmas.


----------



## unit28

12 "
North of TC By Christmas
Put a tictac on that


----------



## unit28

Up to3" tonight now


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1693956 said:


> Up to3" tonight now


Apparently mine and yours are the only places NWS is updating.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Man my temp dropped. Its now -2


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1693953 said:


> 12 "
> North of TC By Christmas
> Put a tictac on that


Sometimes you confuse me.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1693959 said:


> Apparently mine and yours are the only places NWS is updating.


Mine was updated to less than a half inch


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1693959 said:


> Apparently mine and yours are the only places NWS is updating.


Mine was updated to include snow tomorrow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1693963 said:


> Sometimes you confuse me.....


I think he's saying somewhere by Lawnmwrman will have a sleigh load of snow by Christmas.


----------



## qualitycut

I'm getting sick of these little half inch snows when they are calling for 1-3.


----------



## OC&D

It's partly cloudy here without a flake falling.


----------



## OC&D

Oh, and GO WILD!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1693973 said:


> I think he's saying somewhere by Lawnmwrman will have a sleigh load of snow by Christmas.


10-4. Thanks, sir!


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1693979 said:


> It's partly cloudy here without a flake falling.


Same, cold out too!

I'm down to 9 degrees.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1693983 said:


> Oh, and GO WILD!


No wild for me. Daughter wants to watch the Sound of Music.:whistling:


----------



## qualitycut




----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1694002 said:


>


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1694003 said:


>


Clicked the wrong pic. I quit drinking hrs ago. Now that I am home and see the weather story I think I'm safe


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1694006 said:


> Clicked the wrong pic. I quit drinking hrs ago. Now that I am home and see the weather story I think I'm safe


One of these days they will get it wrong and way underestimate. For now I hope it does nothing but flurries. Don't want that should we go or not garbage at 3 a.m.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1694008 said:


> One of these days they will get it wrong and way underestimate. For now I hope it does nothing but flurries. Don't want that should we go or not garbage at 3 a.m.


I still have the alarm set for 1:30.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1694011 said:


> I still have the alarm set for 1:30.


I going with 3:00. I'm thinking we have a little more time with a few of our jobs tomorrow.


----------



## qualitycut

Opps wrong picture.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1694018 said:


> Opps wrong picture.


This is the weather thread not traffic


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

OCD how much at your place so far?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1694018 said:


> Opps wrong picture.


Never apologize for pictures of Kelsey.


----------



## banonea

At the mall and they are closing, you would think with 3 days to Christmas they would be open late....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Back to flurries here.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1693997 said:


> No wild for me. Daughter wants to watch the Sound of Music.:whistling:


You didn't miss much.


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1694051 said:


> At the mall and they are closing, you would think with 3 days to Christmas they would be open late....


Wow, some of the stores around here are going around the clock according to my wife.


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;1694051 said:


> At the mall and they are closing, you would think with 3 days to Christmas they would be open late....


Burnsville is open until 11:00.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Okay. Good nap. Gonna get up drive around and post some totals for the north metro.

All day we are forecast for the most, so you south guys can take it with a grain of salt.

Fwiw, I'm still 1-3" tonight, around 1" tomorrow 1-3" Tuesday.


----------



## OC&D

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1694025 said:


> OCD how much at your place so far?


Maybe 3/4" tops.


----------



## NBI Lawn

I think a "back on topic" post is appropriate


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1694061 said:


> Burnsville is open until 11:00.


Are you hanging out there till then?


----------



## qualitycut

I dont think I even have a half inch here


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1694062 said:


> *Okay. Good nap.* Gonna get up drive around and post some totals for the north metro.
> 
> All day we are forecast for the most, so you south guys can take it with a grain of salt.
> 
> Fwiw, I'm still 1-3" tonight, around 1" tomorrow 1-3" Tuesday.


Good positivity. Keep it up.Thumbs Up I'm still 1-2, 1 tomorrow.


----------



## qualitycut

Dahl showed no snow here till 10am


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm waiting for the 9:30 weather on 9.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1694072 said:


> Good positivity. Keep it up.Thumbs Up I'm still 1-2, 1 tomorrow.


1-2 tonight, less than half tomorrow... AROUND 1 Tues and 1-3 Tues night...

Edit: I have a light half inch here...


----------



## cbservicesllc

"Sloppery"? That's worse than slickery Fox 9 fill in guy...


----------



## 09Daxman

^^^ I was thinking the same thing myself! Haha but he said maybe another inch by noon tomorrow. Sooo I have no idea what do to....


----------



## qualitycut

09Daxman;1694088 said:


> ^^^ I was thinking the same thing myself! Haha but he said maybe another inch by noon tomorrow. Sooo I have no idea what do to....


what did they say for tonight?


----------



## banonea

nothing in Rochester other than a couple of flurries


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1694093 said:


> what did they say for tonight?


9 said another inch... NWS updated my hourly weather graph for another .8 between midnight and 6am... there is some stuff building in wright/hennepin county now... thinking they may be right...


----------



## banonea

I think we're going to get the shaft on any storms other than maybe on Christmas Eve.with any luck it holds off until Christmas day after 5 o'clock


----------



## banonea

just learned that the woman that works at the Starbucks at Target need some Christmas. What a ****!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1694105 said:


> just learned that the woman that works at the Starbucks at Target need some Christmas. What a ****!


You have a Starbucks at target too? Ours hardly has a person there. What's dumb is we have a regular on 2 blocks away


----------



## Camden

It's really something to hear you guys post about not getting any snow. I'm just 100 miles northwest and it has snowed all day. I plowed everything this morning and we'll need to do it again tomorrow morning. 

I just updated my billing sheets and I've plowed my zero tolerance accounts 12 times so far this month...all billed on a per push basis Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1694110 said:


> You have a Starbucks at target too? Ours hardly has a person there. What's dumb is we have a regular on 2 blocks away


So does ares I guess they all do.. well I'm hitting the hay and not feeling the best so I'm rolling the dice and not setting my alarm so I can get a decent night sleep


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1694115 said:


> It's really something to hear you guys post about not getting any snow. I'm just 100 miles northwest and it has snowed all day. I plowed everything this morning and we'll need to do it again tomorrow morning.
> 
> I just updated my billing sheets and I've plowed my zero tolerance accounts 12 times so far this month...all billed on a per push basis Thumbs Up


Not to shabby!!!! I would love snow too if I were you.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We have 1.5" at my house.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Camden;1694115 said:


> It's really something to hear you guys post about not getting any snow. I'm just 100 miles northwest and it has snowed all day. I plowed everything this morning and we'll need to do it again tomorrow morning.
> 
> I just updated my billing sheets and I've plowed my zero tolerance accounts 12 times so far this month...all billed on a per push basis Thumbs Up


Thumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## BossPlow614

Took a nap from 5 til 8, now to stay awake all night or try to fall asleep and wake up at 4 and head out?


----------



## cbservicesllc

EmJayDub;1694123 said:


> Took a nap from 5 til 8, now to stay awake all night or try to fall asleep and wake up at 4 and head out?


You got a half inch in Champlin?


----------



## platestealer

Anyone know how much snow fell in the Roseville area?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1694117 said:


> So does ares I guess they all do.. well I'm hitting the hay and not feeling the best so I'm rolling the dice and not setting my alarm so I can get a decent night sleep


Your doomed now. Your sure to get 6" now!!


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1694099 said:


> 9 said another inch... NWS updated my hourly weather graph for another .8 between midnight and 6am... there is some stuff building in wright/hennepin county now... thinking they may be right...


The flakes are so tinny they are not doing anything.


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1694125 said:


> You got a half inch in Champlin?


Yeah. Just measured.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Just checked my phone and of course I had a request to plow whether it snows or not tonight. Guess I'll be up at three. Snowing pretty decent right now, not sure how long it will last though.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1694136 said:


> The flakes are so tinny they are not doing anything.


Yeah I was just thinking the same thing... just looked out on the deck... Dahl says its not going to kick up again till tomorrow morning and end around noon 1/2 to an inch... I'll set the alarm for 2 in case I guess...


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1694138 said:


> Just checked my phone and of course I had a request to plow whether it snows or not tonight. Guess I'll be up at three. Snowing pretty decent right now, not sure how long it will last though.


So what would you plow if it doesn't snow?


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1694139 said:


> Yeah I was just thinking the same thing... just looked out on the deck... Dahl says its not going to kick up again till tomorrow morning and end around noon 1/2 to an inch... I'll set the alarm for 2 in case I guess...


I am going to go to bed and worry about it tomorrow. No point in plowing just to have a 1/2 to worry about after.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1694142 said:


> I am going to go to bed and worry about it tomorrow. No point in plowing just to have a 1/2 to worry about after.


Makes sense... not a bad plan


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1694140 said:


> So what would you plow if it doesn't snow?


I guess the 1/2" we have had + all of the crap that has been churned up the last several days. A couple of old parking lots that are hard to keep clean. Didn't plow the 3/4" we had the other day. No salt ever so its pretty rough. Its per time and they want me to come so I'll make a showing.Thumbs Uppayup

Still coming down good here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Biggest flakes we've had all day are falling right now.

EXTREMELY fluffy.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1694149 said:


> I guess the 1/2" we have had + all of the crap that has been churned up the last several days. A couple of old parking lots that are hard to keep clean. Didn't plow the 3/4" we had the other day. No salt ever so its pretty rough. Its per time and they want me to come so I'll make a showing.
> 
> Still coming down good here.


payup payup payup


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1694150 said:


> Biggest flakes we've had all day are falling right now.
> 
> EXTREMELY fluffy.


Weird... I still have these tiny little flakes over here... more moisture there?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1694149 said:


> I guess the 1/2" we have had + all of the crap that has been churned up the last several days. A couple of old parking lots that are hard to keep clean. Didn't plow the 3/4" we had the other day. No salt ever so its pretty rough. Its per time and they want me to come so I'll make a showing.Thumbs Uppayup
> 
> Still coming down good here.


Ooo gotcha ...


----------



## ryde307

I just called all the plow guys off. Told them to keep phones on but we are doing sidewalks and salt for now.


----------



## OC&D

I think I'm just going to go to bed. I'm all outta ****s to give for today.


----------



## cbservicesllc

OC&D;1694170 said:


> I think I'm just going to go to bed. I'm all outta *ucks to give for today.


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We are over 2" now.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1694175 said:


> We are over 2" now.


I'm under 1/2" It must all be falling over your house


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1694176 said:


> I'm under 1/2" It must all be falling over your house


I'm hoping.

I'm going to cover everything south of Forest Lake myself so I can determine if it can be skipped or not.

Still have large flakes here.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Just under 3/4 here in Maple Grove now... guess I'll go back to sleep for a couple


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So fluffy it instamelts on the finger. Goes 2 knuckles deep.

The snow is 2" deep as well.


----------



## skorum03

We have about an inch on the east side. Hoping for another inch overnight into tomorrow. Might as well make the money while it snows.


----------



## Deershack

Go Twins Go take the Vikings with you


----------



## Deershack

If we get the snow they are talking about and someone needs help, let me know. I haven't plowed in a few years but I don't think I have forgeotten how and I can run a skid (mine is a Case 1845C although it's in Cannon Falls). I may be old but not over the hill, yet.

Not looking for anything permenent, but extra money is always usefull.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Man, my guys sure are a bunch of crackups I tell ya....

One finally texts in an hour late "oh, I fell asleep, do you still need me?"

Then the other driver I want to get rid of.....

At the Sr. High, we are only doing 1/3 of the student lot.

I tell him hold on, I'm going to plow a line across to plow to.

I plow across the lot, so then the other driver STARTS there, and starts winging the snow TOWARDS the school.

Man, sure am glad I'm getting my chuckles in tonight. Sure relieves the stress!! They're TOTALLY in for Christmas bonuses!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Deershack;1694192 said:


> Go Twins Go take the Vikings with you


Deershack,

I think the last time you posted, the Twins were still playing???

How are the shoulders?


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1694199 said:


> *Man, my guys sure are a bunch of crackups I tell ya....*
> 
> One finally texts in an hour late "oh, I fell asleep, do you still need me?"
> 
> Then the other driver I want to get rid of.....
> 
> At the Sr. High, we are only doing 1/3 of the student lot.
> 
> I tell him hold on, I'm going to plow a line across to plow to.
> 
> I plow across the lot, so then the other driver STARTS there, and starts winging the snow TOWARDS the school.
> 
> * Man, sure am glad I'm getting my chuckles in tonight. Sure relieves the stress!! They're TOTALLY in for Christmas bonuses!*


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:

I think I like these posts better than the ones before.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Still 3/4" here in Maple Grove


----------



## SnowGuy73

I don't know what we got for snow, less than half. 

It blowing around so its hard to tell.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone around **** Rapids?

My report is basically nothing - 1/2".


----------



## SnowGuy73

I cannot believe once again there are guys plowing a half inch of snow....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Burnsville snow amount.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Chanhassen snow amount and there is a guy plowing the lot next to this!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1694210 said:


> Chanhassen snow amount and there is a guy plowing the lot next to this!


You misspelled **** Rapids.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1694211 said:


> You misspelled **** Rapids.


Haha, is that what it looks like up there as well?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1694213 said:


> Haha, is that what it looks like up there as well?


Dunno. Waiting for a report from someone before I drive over there.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1694214 said:


> Dunno. Waiting for a report from someone before I drive over there.


I think you and I are the only two up.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1694210 said:


> Chanhassen snow amount and there is a guy plowing the lot next to this!


Nws claims chan got .9 in too. Doh Kay!. I don't even know if it pays to go look at anything?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1694215 said:


> I think you and I are the only two up.


That's. What I'm hoping. Either that or someone's in a mad panic.

Headed to Lino, Blaine, **** Rapids in that order.

Lino is barely 1/4" at 35W/23.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I have one lot left to salt and then I'm going back to bed!


----------



## TKLAWN

And they are still sticking with their forecast of less than an inch overnight, less than half during the day.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1694216 said:


> Nws claims chan got .9 in too. Doh Kay!. I don't even know if it pays to go look at anything?


As the crow flies, this lot is less than a mile from Nws in Chanhassen.... So I'm not sure what they are thinking!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1694217 said:


> That's. What I'm hoping. Either that or someone's in a mad panic.
> 
> Headed to Lino, Blaine, **** Rapids in that order.


Could be, who knows!

I'm even thinking I should've stayed in bed.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Blaine 1/4".


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1694224 said:


> Blaine 1/4".


I thought you guys were supposed to get all the snow last night.

I think there was more in Burnsville.


----------



## ryde307

There is no more than a half inch anywhere I have been. Snow guy do you do the walks at chipotle?


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1694227 said:


> There is no more than a half inch anywhere I have been. Snow guy do you do the walks at chipotle?


Nope. They are they do.

Do you really think they'd look like that if I did? Haha.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1/4" in **** Rapids.


----------



## Deershack

LwnmwrMan22;1694201 said:


> Deershack,
> 
> I think the last time you posted, the Twins were still playing???
> 
> How are the shoulders?


Shoulder is coming along. Don't have trouble driving or operating, but lifting is a *****. IMHO neither the Twins or the Viking can be considered to be playing. Showing up perhaps, playing NO.


----------



## ryde307

SnowGuy73;1694228 said:


> Nope. They are they do.
> 
> Do you really think they'd look like that if I did? Haha.


I hoped not but just making sure.


----------



## qualitycut

Any amounts on north Minneapolis?


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1694234 said:


> I hoped not but just making sure.


I talked to the owner the other day about it, he was going to address it with them.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1694236 said:


> Any amounts on north Minneapolis?


Of shootings over night, or?


----------



## ryde307

The guys I talked to in mpls said 1/4 to 1/2"


----------



## IDST

Im going back to bed


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS has me up for Christmas eve. 1-2" daytime and 1-3" overnight. 

Damn it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu has me at a total of 1.29" for Tuesday day and night.


----------



## 09Daxman

3/4 of an inch in oakdale aaaand I'm going back to bed.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1694249 said:


> NWS has me up for Christmas eve. 1-2" daytime and 1-3" overnight.
> 
> Damn it.


Me tooooooooooooo.


----------



## ryde307

NWS shows 3 inches from noon to midnight on Christmas eve for me.
Time to goto bed.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Pretty quiet out here.


----------



## BossPlow614

3/4" here. We'll see if any more accumulates through the day but until then goodnight!  

Nws has 1-2" during the day on Christmas eve & 1-3" at night.


----------



## unit28

unit28;1693802 said:


> It'll hit SSS and they'll have the last cleanup after all said and done.
> 
> unless...


We get nothing much accumulated overn


----------



## djagusch

unit28;1694275 said:


> We get nothing much accumulated overn


How much at your place?


----------



## olsonbro

got a strong inch here at the shop in White Bear Lake,


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

about 3/4" on a property 1/2 mile south of 36/61 in Maplewood / St. Paul.

Was not plowed last storm.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1694256 said:


> NWS shows 3 inches from noon to midnight on Christmas eve for me.
> Time to goto bed.


I'd rather it was done by like 10:00 at night on Christmas eve. Or better yet, not happen at all.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If NWS is saying done by midnight, then it will be done at 10 pm.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1694312 said:


> If NWS is saying done by midnight, then it will be done at 10 pm.


Don't jinx it!!!!


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1694312 said:


> If NWS is saying done by midnight, then it will be done at 10 pm.


I was thinking the same thing ,and nws says snow mainly before 9 for me.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1694304 said:


> Or better yet, not happen at all.


I like this plan...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1694322 said:


> Don't jinx it!!!!


Nah, 95% of the time, their times are extended.

BTW, had one guy oversleep, had another guy plow snow toward a school instead of away, and my older C plow blew another hose.

However, passing work along, should have everything wrapped up by 10.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1694328 said:


> Nah, 95% of the time, their times are extended.
> 
> BTW, had one guy oversleep, had another guy plow snow toward a school instead of away, and my older C plow blew another hose.
> 
> However, passing work along, should have everything wrapped up by 10.


Sounds like its time to dump the c plow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1694327 said:


> I like this plan...


That's the more favorable one to me as well.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1694329 said:


> Sounds like its time to dump the c plow.


It's in the works.

If I can sell this pusher I have, then I'll list the C plow.

Bought it this fall for townhomes and so far (2) hoses, $375 controller and plow markers/springs and I don't have such a good deal.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1694332 said:


> It's in the works.
> 
> If I can sell this pusher I have, then I'll list the C plow.
> 
> Bought it this fall for townhomes and so far (2) hoses, $375 controller and plow markers/springs and I don't have such a good deal.


I had an older one I sold on here a few years ago. I loved it, didn't have many problems with it j didn't need it anymore.


----------



## platestealer

How are there this many people plowing for 1/2"


----------



## SnowGuy73

I guess we are somewhat getting our wish..... I'm sure this will change five times by this time tomorrow.


----------



## OC&D

platestealer;1694342 said:


> How are there this many people plowing for 1/2"


Well I'm not one of them. I'm looking around where I'm at and see no plowable snow to speak of.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1694347 said:


> Well I'm not one of them. I'm looking around where I'm at and see no plowable snow to speak of.


Cleaning the pipes, huh?

I did that earlier! Haha


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Might be time for a nap. Only 4 accounts left. 3 townhomes, 1 closed bank.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BTW, McDonald's drive thru guy doesn't find humor in the fact I forgot my checkcard was shut down due to the Target deal and I don't have any cash.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1694361 said:


> BTW, McDonald's drive thru guy doesn't find humor in the fact I forgot my checkcard was shut down due to the Target deal and I don't have any cash.


Dis you still get breakfast?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1694364 said:


> Dis you still get breakfast?


No I disn't.


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1694353 said:


> Cleaning the pipes, huh?
> 
> I did that earlier! Haha


I was in bed.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1694369 said:


> No I disn't.


That made me laugh!


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1694370 said:


> I was in bed.


So was I..... Haha!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1694369 said:


> No I disn't.


Good catch!


----------



## NBI Lawn

New Brighton had over an inch and was blowing pretty good causing some drifting. Arden Hills and Lino Lakes are about the same. One lot had almost nothing in the front parking lot but the back had drifted and had ~2.5" . 

I was not real excited about going out but glad I did...accounts needed it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wanna feel like a tub of goo???

I pulled a hamstring running a plow truck.

Not running AROUND a plow truck.

Not shoveling a stuck plow truck.

Got out to spread some salt and I can hardly move my right leg.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hope this isn't anyone on here.


----------



## qualitycut

Accu has me at 1.2 on Tuesday. I'm hoping 0 or 2+


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1694426 said:


> Wanna feel like a tub of goo???
> 
> I pulled a hamstring running a plow truck.
> 
> Not running AROUND a plow truck.
> 
> Not shoveling a stuck plow truck.
> 
> Got out to spread some salt and I can hardly move my right leg.


That sucks, get some rest before tomorrow.


----------



## mnglocker

SnowGuy73;1694435 said:


> Hope this isn't anyone on here.


Don't know who it is, and I didn't see that truck yesterday, but the numb skulls were already out on lake independence yesterday with 3/4 tons and plows making ice tracks for their bikes. All that snow early on wrecked the chanced for good ice.


----------



## qualitycut

Reasons why the 1 ton diesel stays on shore


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnglocker;1694439 said:


> Don't know who it is, and I didn't see that truck yesterday, but the numb skulls were already out on lake independence yesterday with 3/4 tons and plows making ice tracks for their bikes. All that snow early on wrecked the chanced for good ice.


This is up by bemidji o guess.

We have a solid 16"+ on the lake I fish down here.


----------



## mnglocker

SnowGuy73;1694447 said:


> This is up by bemidji o guess.
> 
> We have a solid 16"+ on the lake I fish down here.


Try Maple Plain. 20 minutes west of down town Mpls.


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnglocker;1694452 said:


> Try Maple Plain. 20 minutes west of down town Mpls.


What do you mean?


----------



## mnglocker

I assumed you were talking about what I was witnessing on Independence. I'm guessing you were talking about the picture now.... 
Either way Lake Independence get's varying ice quality. In a matter of 25 feet you can go from 18" to 5" of ice just because of the currents and carp.


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnglocker;1694459 said:


> I assumed you were talking about what I was witnessing on Independence. I'm guessing you were talking about the picture now....
> Either way Lake Independence get's varying ice quality. In a matter of 25 feet you can go from 18" to 5" of ice just because of the currents and carp.


O, now I see. I must be more tired than I thought!

Ya, in that case is be walking/four wheeling out.


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1694435 said:


> Hope this isn't anyone on here.


Apparently Chevys don't swim.


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1694435 said:


> Hope this isn't anyone on here.


Apparently Chevys don't swim.

I think I'm going to go and buy a snowplow shovel today, but I'm not sure what size to buy.


----------



## OC&D

NBI Lawn;1694419 said:


> New Brighton had over an inch and was blowing pretty good causing some drifting. Arden Hills and Lino Lakes are about the same. One lot had almost nothing in the front parking lot but the back had drifted and had ~2.5" .
> 
> I was not real excited about going out but glad I did...accounts needed it.


I probably should have, but on the bright side I haven't had any calls.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1694472 said:


> Apparently Chevys don't swim.
> 
> I think I'm going to go and buy a snowplow shovel today, but I'm not sure what size to buy.


30".

24" and you'll feel like you're shoveling with a hoe (garden version).

36" and if you get into tight stairs they are a pain.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1694477 said:


> 30".
> 
> 24" and you'll feel like you're shoveling with a hoe (garden version).
> 
> 36" and if you get into tight stairs they are a pain.


30" it is then. Thanks!


----------



## mnglocker

OC&D;1694472 said:


> Apparently Chevys don't swim.
> 
> I think I'm going to go and buy a snowplow shovel today, but I'm not sure what size to buy.


I like my 30". It's doable with the 3-4" snow falls. The 36" get's to be a bit much, unless it's really light powder.


----------



## Greenery

OC&D;1694472 said:


> Apparently Chevys don't swim.
> 
> I think I'm going to go and buy a snowplow shovel today, but I'm not sure what size to buy.


I don't remember what the exact sizes are but I bring a 30" and a 36" I think. I always grab the bigger 36" one. Unless the snow is deep and wet then I use a scoop style shovel.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1694472 said:


> Apparently Chevys don't swim.
> 
> I think I'm going to go and buy a snowplow shovel today, but I'm not sure what size to buy.


I like the 30"


----------



## SnowGuy73

I was thinking about going and buying one of the scoop ones today. The denominator.


----------



## Greenery

You guys are pansies with your little 30 inchers.

I've even considered getting the bidg dog one.

Seriously get the 36"


A couple of snowfalls ago a shoveler threw my beloved 36" one right in my path and I ran it over.

I ended up taking the handle off the baby 30" one to fix rhe manly 36" bad boy. I couldn't handle using that litrle baby size shovel.

Or I could put it this way. The 110 lb girlfriend uses the 30" one when she comes with.


----------



## qualitycut

I have a 36 it can be a little big but I use it in front of the garage doors and works great probably going to buy the next size down also.. 

Snowguy don't but one heard they are junk. I even thought so after looking at it


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1694493 said:


> I have a 36 it can be a little big but I use it in front of the garage doors and works great probably going to buy the next size down also..
> 
> Snowguy don't but one heard they are junk. I even thought so after looking at it


O really? I don't remember ever seeing them so I was going to look but ill take your word for it and sit on the couch!

Thanks buddy!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1694496 said:


> O really? I don't remember ever seeing them so I was going to look but ill take your word for it and sit on the couch!
> 
> Thanks buddy!


Lady at ace said the plastic is really thin and she has had two break at the store alone.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1694501 said:


> Lady at ace said the plastic is really thin and she has had two break at the store alone.


I can see that just from looking at the photos. They look a little cheap.


----------



## mnglocker

SnowGuy73;1694503 said:


> I can see that just from looking at the photos. They look a little cheap.


Hard to beat a poly grainscoop for digging/throwing snow. I prefer the blade have a drop from the handle so that I'm letting gravity keep the blade upright and not putting all the strain on my wrist at the top of the handle too.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Three deep at southdale. Are people really this dumb.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have a 48". Wife has trouble handling it though.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1694507 said:


> Three deep at southdale. Are people really this dumb.


Without lines......... What do I do!!??


----------



## ryde307

Three deep at southdale. Are people really this dumb.[/QUOTE]

The answer is yes.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1694511 said:


> I have a 48". Wife has trouble handling it though.


We still talking shovels?!

Either way, impressive!


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm heading to Burnsville center here I think..

I'm tired but can't sleep.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1694507 said:


> Three deep at southdale. Are people really this dumb.


Same thing at Menards the other day I watched him park, looked when he got out thought about moving, then just went in.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hammer says 1-3" starting around 1:00 and over by 11:00 or so at night.


----------



## skorum03

Great. Another "1-3"" storm where Most of us will see barely an inch.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1694533 said:


> Great. Another "1-3"" storm where Most of us will see barely an inch.


How about A 1-3" storm where everyone BUT me gets more than 1.5"?

Pretty sure I end up with 4".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1694541 said:


> How about A 1-3" storm where everyone BUT me gets more than 1.5"?
> 
> Pretty sure I end up with 4".


Wait, what are we talking about?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'll have you all know.... 11 1/2 hours later and I'm done with YOUR 1/2" of snow.


----------



## Camden

Between yesterday and today we received about 4". I drove to an account that I have 10 miles away to the south and when I got there I thought someone had already plowed it but that wasn't the case, they just didn't get any snow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1694533 said:


> Great. Another "1-3"" storm where Most of us will see barely an inch.


I'm fine with that, its Christmas eve.


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1694555 said:


> I'm fine with that, its Christmas eve.


Actually we probably will get 3" on christmas eve just because most of us didnt even get two yesterday when we should have which would have been much better than christmas eve. Everyone agrees that we don;t want to plow tomorrow, Well except emjaydub haha


----------



## SnowGuy73

Of you boys need fuel I'd suggest getting it. 

It jumped from $2.89 to $3.19 Herr since 6:00


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1694571 said:


> Of you boys need fuel I'd suggest getting it.
> 
> It jumped from $2.89 to $3.19 Herr since 6:00


At least diesel is consistently $4 a gallon for guys like me.


----------



## BossPlow614

skorum03;1694561 said:


> Actually we probably will get 3" on christmas eve just because most of us didnt even get two yesterday when we should have which would have been much better than christmas eve. Everyone agrees that we don;t want to plow tomorrow, Well except emjaydub haha


Right you are! I'm ready for it! Let it snow, just not on NYE & the Satursay after.


----------



## SnowGuy73

The guy at ace says the 48" snowplow shovel is the top seller here, they had a very slim stock... A bunch of 24" ones is about it. They are planning on getting more in tomorrow or Thursday.


----------



## OC&D

They only had 48" snowplows at 7 corners.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Model Comparisons from this morning and last night... set at 18:1 ratio... NWS says 15-18 to 1 will be max due to warm air advection... bright blue, gray, and bright red are the 6AM runs...


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1694610 said:


> They only had 48" snowplows at 7 corners.


Go to the ace off of 98th and normandale in Bloomington. That's the one I took the picture at on Saturday, they had a ton of them.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1694631 said:


> Model Comparisons from this morning and last night... set at 18:1 ratio... NWS says 15-18 to 1 will be max due to warm air advection... bright blue, gray, and bright red are the 6AM runs...


So its trending down?

Warm air sounds nice, except for the heavy ass snow!


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1694610 said:


> They only had 48" snowplows at 7 corners.


Go to Diamond lake hardware in Mpls(Diamond lake rd and Nicollet)just off 35w, or 54th and penn Ave South. A freind of my family owns them and he stocks a ton of them. Up until a couple years ago he sold more of them than any other dealer.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Prediction: by tomorrow morning/afternoon snow totals will be less than a half inch for day and night time


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS holding the same for me still... Surprising!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu has me at a total of 1.98"


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1694655 said:


> Go to Diamond lake hardware in Mpls(Diamond lake rd and Nicollet)just off 35w, or 54th and penn Ave South. A freind of my family owns them and he stocks a ton of them. Up until a couple years ago he sold more of them than any other dealer.


Does he give a discount?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1694657 said:


> Prediction: by tomorrow morning/afternoon snow totals will be less than a half inch for day and night time


I really hope you are right sir!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1694662 said:


> I really hope you are right sir!


Well we will see. Every time I'm over staffed we get nothing. With this last snow I was short shovelers and now have more than ever to choose from.


----------



## CityGuy

Nws still has me at 1-2 day and 1-2 night at home and 1-2 and 1-3 at work. Hmmm guess I am spending christmas at work so all the snobs can get to their parties.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1694661 said:


> Does he give a discount?


Yes, Bought a 24" last week for $34. If I talk to him and enough of you want these shovels, maybe even next fall I'm sure I can get a good deal. He likes to sell things by the dozen.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1694639 said:


> So its trending down?
> 
> Warm air sounds nice, except for the heavy ass snow!


Not really trending down. Pretty consistent. I have a model spread of 2.5" - 5" more or less the same as NWS forecast.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1694711 said:


> Yes, Bought a 24" last week for $34. If I talk to him and enough of you want these shovels, maybe even next fall I'm sure I can get a good deal. He likes to sell things by the dozen.


Heck I would buy 6-12 myself at that price. Maybe half 24 and half 30or 36. Mine are getting worn out.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1694721 said:


> Heck I would buy 6-12 myself at that price. Maybe half 24 and half 30or 36. Mine are getting worn out.


Not sure what he would be willing to do for others but If you guys want me to check with him I will.


----------



## IDST

I picked up a 24" and I wish I would've just waited and got a bigger one. they couldn't give me a date when more would be in.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I have a winter weather advisory now


----------



## ryde307

We bought 4 28" and 4 of the dominator ones this year. If yours are getting worn you can get replacement poly from them instead of a while new shovel.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1694746 said:


> I have a winter weather advisory now


They talked about putting one out in the discussion this morning... they said they didnt expect to meet normal accumulation thresholds, but the amount of people traveling was probably going to push them to issue it...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1694746 said:


> I have a winter weather advisory now


Me too. Down here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1694746 said:


> I have a winter weather advisory now


We all do.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

where did everyone go?


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1694770 said:


> where did everyone go?


Was just wondering the same...


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1694770 said:


> where did everyone go?


I'm here:waving:

Just back in from a skating lesson in the yard. 18Mo old can make it across the rink. wesport Gotta pay for my retirement some how.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1694711 said:


> Yes, Bought a 24" last week for $34. If I talk to him and enough of you want these shovels, maybe even next fall I'm sure I can get a good deal. He likes to sell things by the dozen.


I was just giving you a hard time. I'm good for now but maybe these other guys are in need of some.

Thanks though.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1694714 said:


> Not really trending down. Pretty consistent. I have a model spread of 2.5" - 5" more or less the same as NWS forecast.


Ugh.... I was hoping for your Christmas miracle!


----------



## unit28

Djago...
was at work,
couldn't respond back this morning.
-------

Anyways....
some LES areas already had a sleigh full of snow since yesterday
places had over 2 feet.

we're forcasted for possible 6 through to Wed AM with possible more Wed.
not to mention blowing snow


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1694770 said:


> where did everyone go?


I was drinking beer with some friends. Now I'm being told I have to go to the mall, yeah!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1694779 said:


> I'm here:waving:
> 
> Just back in from a skating lesson in the yard. 18Mo old can make it across the rink. wesport Gotta pay for my retirement some how.


I'm way behind, teaching my 4 year old this winter.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Mother........

I'm now up to 1-3" day and 1-3" night on NWS.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Holding at 1.98" on accu.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1694826 said:


> Mother........
> 
> I'm now up to 1-3" day and 1-3" night on NWS.


I've been there for a few hours. My graphes on nws show around 3" and accu weather is around 2.5 I believe


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1694830 said:


> I've been there for a few hours. My graphes on nws show around 3" and accu weather is around 2.5 I believe


Still looking to be done by 10:00 or so?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drama Dave just said quite a bit of snow tomorrow....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1694835 said:


> Still looking to be done by 10:00 or so?


Mine had shown close to midnight with low chance all night and some Wednesday. I'm hoping for it to be done early so we can all get back for Christmas stuff


----------



## SnowGuy73

Now he shows 2-4"..... That's not "quite a bit" in my book! 

Now he says 1-3" during the 7 day, they don't know anything!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm thinking it's going to be more like 8".

I have 2 gas stations open on Christmas day (we don't shovel either).

And then 17 townhome / residentials we will need to do tomorrow night.

Trying to decide how many people I want to take with to do them.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1694844 said:


> I'm thinking it's going to be more like 8".


Honestly, that would be fine with me. If I've gotta plow, it may as well be worth it.

Thanks for the recommendations on the potential sources for snowplow shovels. I ended up stopping at the Frattalone Ace Hardware on Grand shortly thereafter and they had some....a little pricey @ $60 for a 30", but whatever.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1694844 said:


> I'm thinking it's going to be more like 8".
> 
> I have 2 gas stations open on Christmas day (we don't shovel either).
> 
> And then 17 townhome / residentials we will need to do tomorrow night.
> 
> Trying to decide how many people I want to take with to do them.


That would be like a 207 hour route for [email protected]


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1694846 said:


> Honestly, that would be fine with me. If I've gotta plow, it may as well be worth it.
> 
> Thanks for the recommendations on the potential sources for snowplow shovels. I ended up stopping at the Frattalone Ace Hardware on Grand shortly thereafter and they had some....a little pricey @ $60 for a 30", but whatever.


I'm at $55 here for the 30", but you only buy it once as long as no one drives over it.

My buddy buys the cheap $10 shovels from FF or Menards and goes through them every couple of months.

I've had the same snowplow shovels for 3+ years now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1694846 said:


> Honestly, that would be fine with me. If I've gotta plow, it may as well be worth it.
> 
> Thanks for the recommendations on the potential sources for snowplow shovels. I ended up stopping at the Frattalone Ace Hardware on Grand shortly thereafter and they had some....a little pricey @ $60 for a 30", but whatever.


I think that's what I paid for my 30" one last year and that's about what they were down here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1694850 said:


> I'm at $55 here for the 30", but you only buy it once as long as no one drives over it.
> 
> My buddy buys the cheap $10 shovels from FF or Menards and goes through them every couple of months.
> 
> I've had the same snowplow shovels for 3+ years now.


Ya mine still looks new too!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1694849 said:


> That would be like a 207 hour route for [email protected]


Yeah, I really wanted to get through it with a couple of shovelers and 1 other driver, but I might need more help than that.

Although, we're only forecast for 1" tomorrow, 1-3" tomorrow night, so maybe I'll just end up with 2".

HA! best joke I heard all day.

Speaking of jokes... man, I suppose I should summarize the storm for y'all....

My guys... seriously...  :laughing:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Dave on 5 said it should be done by 12 or 1am


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1694858 said:


> Dave on 5 said it should be done by 12 or 1am


I'd like it to be done by 10:00 if its going to happen.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Weather channel says about an inch day tomorrow and 1-2" night.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Number 11 just said up to 3" in the metro.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1694863 said:


> I'd like it to be done by 10:00 if its going to happen.


You and me both. 9 would be even better for me


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1694872 said:


> You and me both. 9 would be even better for me


Ill see your 9 and raise you an 8!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1694879 said:


> Ill see your 9 and raise you an 8!


Hell let's just go all in and get nothing!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Everything I see has it out of here by midnight also. No reason you can't get a jumpstart on it at 10. I don't care if there's a little snow on them. 

I've already planned my night out for tomorrow. As soon as the kids are sleeping and the wife passes out from one glass of wine I'm headed out. Back at 5 a.m. for about an hour of sleep. My route is pretty much all open on Christmas.(Churches, Hotels):realmad::realmad::realmad:


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1694810 said:


> I'm way behind, teaching my 4 year old this winter.


It's never too late. Get them skating this year and hockey next year. Thumbs Up And no double blades! Unless you already bought them.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1694882 said:


> Hell let's just go all in and get nothing!!


Haha. Now your talking.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1694885 said:


> Everything I see has it out of here by midnight also. No reason you can't get a jumpstart on it at 10. I don't care if there's a little snow on them.
> 
> I've already planned my night out for tomorrow. As soon as the kids are sleeping and the wife passes out from one glass of wine I'm headed out. Back at 5 a.m. for about an hour of sleep. My route is pretty much all open on Christmas.(Churches, Hotels):realmad::realmad::realmad:


I guess no lobster for me.

Where does you delivering meatballs fit in there?

I'm planning the same.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snow event recap:

We ended up with between 1/4" to 3" on our route depending on where the properties lie.

Y'all know about the shoveler sleeping in for an hour, then calling and asking if he still needed to come in.

Y'all probably know about the driver that was plowing at my Sr. High, and since school is not in session, I plowed a strip across the student parking lot for him to plow to as we didn't need to do the entire lot. Instead he starts at the strip that I plowed at, and starts windrowing the snow towards the school, instead of working from the school out to the line I drew in the proverbial snow.

Drove down to the property on W. 7th, plowed, had the guys shovel, salt it. Get a text from the maintenance guy about 2 hours later saying there was less than 1/4" of snow, that he would just salt the sidewalks and we didn't need to come down. I stated there's only 1/4" of snow, because we'd already been down there.

Head over to my townhomes in WBL and take care of them. Go in to talk with the property manager and tell her I fired the sidewalk guy that lives there, she's relieved. We're talking, she gets a phone call from a resident, telling her that another resident had a heart attack and died last night. Property manager starts sobbing on my shoulder. I'm like..... "what the hell do I do now?" Can't just walk away, now I'm stuck there for 30 minutes while she goes on and on about how this resident would do all of the cooking for the community gatherings, yada yada yada... I'm thinking I just want to get home.

My dad calls as I'm heading to the last little 6 unit townhome, he's been laid up at home since he had pneumonia 2-3 weeks ago. He's feeling better now, but has a walking boot on to protect his leg from a different injury (he'll be 80, has had a bit of a bad run the last couple of months) and can't drive since it's on his right leg.

Wants me to take him shopping so he can get some stuff for my mom.

Do that, he takes his phone so I can nap in the truck while he's shopping. Taking a nap, my main driver that I want to get rid of sends me a text saying that someone parked their vehicle where he always parks the truck, so he had to park it 20 feet over.

I'm like... WTH??? It's not like he parked it on Washington Ave and 5th St instead of 6th and Chicago. I think I'll see it.

Then I get a call from an apartment in Maplewood. Old gal (70ish) manager, smokes 2 packs a day and you swear she's going to cough a lung up everytime you talk to her. 

She asks who plowed the lot, I said I did. She said good. She had two residents that said the plow guy broke their taillights on their vehicles. Her maintenance guy looked at it and said no way, that if it was a plow, it would have done more damage than put holes in the taillights.

I said no, I didn't hit anyone's car on your property. At least not yet.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1694890 said:


> It's never too late. Get them skating this year and hockey next year. Thumbs Up And no double blades! Unless you already bought them.


Not yet, I wasn't planning on doubles. That's cheating!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1694898 said:


> Not yet, I wasn't planning on doubles. That's cheating!


They are a waste of time and don't really teach them anything in my opinion.


----------



## BossPlow614

Is anyone here a member of SIMA? I rec'd the latest copy of Snow Business Magazine at my biz mailbox today and was thinking of joining.


----------



## SSS Inc.

This is kind of fun from NWS.


----------



## Camden

EmJayDub;1694909 said:


> Is anyone here a member of SIMA? I rec'd the latest copy of Snow Business Magazine at my biz mailbox today and was thinking of joining.


I am! Great organization, can't say enough good things about them. If you want to use me as a referral I think we'll both get $50 off of our membership fees. My company name is Major League Lawn.


----------



## BossPlow614

Camden;1694931 said:


> I am! Great organization, can't say enough good things about them. If you want to use me as a referral I think we'll both get $50 off of our membership fees. My company name is Major League Lawn.


Perfect!! Thanks!


----------



## cbservicesllc

EmJayDub;1694909 said:


> Is anyone here a member of SIMA? I rec'd the latest copy of Snow Business Magazine at my biz mailbox today and was thinking of joining.


I am... not bad material


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1694897 said:


> I said no, I didn't hit anyone's car on your property. _*At least not yet.*_


:laughing:

The fact that you can maintain your sense of humor says a lot about you.

Cheers.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1694926 said:


> This is kind of fun from NWS.


Yep. Merry ******* Christmas, eh?


----------



## Camden

EmJayDub;1694933 said:


> Perfect!! Thanks!


No problem.

Back when I originally signed up I wasn't sure if I'd really benefit from it but then Gold Cross Ambulance called me after finding my info on their site. It paid instant dividends. I made enough on that one account to pay for many years of membership fees.


----------



## OC&D

Camden;1694944 said:


> No problem.
> 
> Back when I originally signed up I wasn't sure if I'd really benefit from it but then Gold Cross Ambulance called me after finding my info on their site. It paid instant dividends. I made enough on that one account to pay for many years of membership fees.


It might be more worthwhile for those in more rural areas in that aspect. I can't imagine there are is a boatload of competition for you where you're at.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1694926 said:


> This is kind of fun from NWS.


That's cute...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Funny they show 3-5 for the metro 5 shows around 2 9 shows 3.3


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1694954 said:


> That's cute...


I thought so. I'm now at peace with the idea of snow tomorrow so I liked it. I look at this way, if we got snow on Christmas but didn't have to plow most of us would like it. So I'm going to plow with a smile knowing that 98% of the other people and the kids will love it. Imagine the end of the Christmas Story movie with all the snow coming down.

Edit: I'd rather have snow than Soups and Salads like MJW.


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1694965 said:


> I thought so. I'm now at peace with the idea of snow tomorrow so I liked it. I look at this way, if we got snow on Christmas but didn't have to plow most of us would like it. So I'm going to plow with a smile knowing that 98% of the other people and the kids will love it. Imagine the end of the Christmas Story movie with all the snow coming down.
> 
> Edit: I'd rather have snow than Soups and Salads like MJW.


Funny. I'm more excited to plow tmrw night, get done at 7-8am, sleep til 2pm, do the Christmas stuff at Gma & Gpa's from 3-7 or so and then leave just before "dinner" starts. Can't wait to see the reaction when both my younger bros & I let everyone know we're leaving because there isn't fondue :laughing:
May catch a movie that night, The Wolf of Wall Street comes out on Christmas Day, looks very good.

Camden, ill be joining, and PLANET as well.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1694905 said:


> They are a waste of time and don't really teach them anything in my opinion.


Ya, that's kind of what I thought!


----------



## SSS Inc.

EmJayDub;1694977 said:


> Funny. I'm more excited to plow tmrw night, get done at 7-8am, sleep til 2pm, do the Christmas stuff at Gma & Gpa's from 3-7 or so and then leave just before "dinner" starts. *Can't wait to see the reaction when both my younger bros & I let everyone know we're leaving because there isn't fondue* :laughing:
> May catch a movie that night, The Wolf of Wall Street comes out on Christmas Day, looks very good.


Not sure why but those are the situations I like being a part of. I'm a sucker for a little controversy especially when its warranted. Just don't let them turn it around on you.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I'm going to be staying Christmas night in Woodbury


----------



## qualitycut

I'm afraid even if we only get an inch most of my stuff will need it since it wasn't done the last little snows


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1694986 said:


> Not sure why but those are the situations I like being a part of. I'm a sucker for a little controversy especially when its warranted. Just don't let them turn it around on you.


I do too actually. This isn't the first time an inlaw b*tched about fondue being too "dangerous", he got splashed by hot oil a little bit in the arm in 2010, about as much as getting hit in the arm with a pebble when weed whipping, so then the decision was changed for 2011 that it'd be Italian (we're not Italian, just tbat inlaw was). My mom, 1 of my bros & I left before dinner that night. Stunned my grandparents to say the least and fondue was brought back last year and was changed this year. I think all my brothers and I leaving will make a statement 

I'm not afraid to (logically) argue if it comes down to it! It basically ruined my Christmas and one big thing I look forward to and have all my life.


----------



## qualitycut

EmJayDub;1694977 said:


> Funny. I'm more excited to plow tmrw night, get done at 7-8am, sleep til 2pm, do the Christmas stuff at Gma & Gpa's from 3-7 or so and then leave just before "dinner" starts. Can't wait to see the reaction when both my younger bros & I let everyone know we're leaving because there isn't fondue :laughing:
> May catch a movie that night, The Wolf of Wall Street comes out on Christmas Day, looks very good.
> 
> Camden, ill be joining, and PLANET as well.


Make sure to wear those new jeans so you can look extra cool. Lol


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1694999 said:


> Make sure to wear those new jeans so you can look extra cool. Lol


I plan to! :laughing:

Edit:
A lot of the family on this side (aunts & uncles) are very cheap when it comes to "wants", if they learn how much I spent on them, their jaws will drop and they'll try to say something along the lines of "I can get a pair of jeans from Wal Mart for $20 & make rips & color fades for free"


----------



## qualitycut

Geez there was 60-80 people in line at Chipotle. Bummer


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1694965 said:


> I thought so. I'm now at peace with the idea of snow tomorrow so I liked it. I look at this way, if we got snow on Christmas but didn't have to plow most of us would like it. So I'm going to plow with a smile knowing that 98% of the other people and the kids will love it. Imagine the end of the Christmas Story movie with all the snow coming down.
> 
> Edit: I'd rather have snow than Soups and Salads like MJW.


Thats a good way to look at it... I'm cool with that


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1694986 said:


> Not sure why but those are the situations I like being a part of. I'm a sucker for a little controversy especially when its warranted. Just don't let them turn it around on you.


Agreed, put your foot down and make s scene!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1694965 said:


> I thought so. I'm now at peace with the idea of snow tomorrow so I liked it. I look at this way, if we got snow on Christmas but didn't have to plow most of us would like it. So I'm going to plow with a smile knowing that 98% of the other people and the kids will love it. Imagine the end of the Christmas Story movie with all the snow coming down.
> 
> Edit: I'd rather have snow than Soups and Salads like MJW.


I thought about that the other day. I remember how exciting it was when it was snowing on chritmas.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1694993 said:


> I'm afraid even if we only get an inch most of my stuff will need it since it wasn't done the last little snows


I'm thinking the same here as well.

God knows 90% of my residentials won't shovel if I don't come plow.


----------



## Drakeslayer

EmJayDub;1694997 said:


> I do too actually. This isn't the first time an inlaw b*tched about fondue being too "dangerous", he got splashed by hot oil a little bit in the arm in 2010, about as much as getting hit in the arm with a pebble when weed whipping, so then the decision was changed for 2011 that it'd be Italian (we're not Italian, just tbat inlaw was). My mom, 1 of my bros & I left before dinner that night. Stunned my grandparents to say the least and fondue was brought back last year and was changed this year. I think all my brothers and I leaving will make a statement
> 
> I'm not afraid to (logically) argue if it comes down to it! It basically ruined my Christmas and one big thing I look forward to and have all my life.


Can you wear a GoPro so we all can see?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1695060 said:


> Can you wear a GoPro so we all can see?


Haha. There you go!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1695051 said:


> I thought about that the other day. I remember how exciting it was when it was snowing on chritmas.


What you need to do is have some smelly exhaust when you leave


----------



## SSS Inc.

Now I'm at 1-2, 2-4.  Weather graph is about 5" now.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1695078 said:


> Now I'm at 1-2, 2-4.  Weather graph is about 5" now.


And your suprised that it keeps changing why? Lol


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1695078 said:


> Now I'm at 1-2, 2-4.  Weather graph is about 5" now.


Come on.... I just checked like 5 minutes ago too.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1695082 said:


> And your suprised that it keeps changing why? Lol


I know I shouldn't even check anymore but they haven't messed with it much all day which is surprising. The 3-6" category surprised me a bit.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1695083 said:


> Come on.... I just checked like 5 minutes ago too.


Great minds think alike.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Snow mainly before 10 then snow between 10 and 11 then a chance of snow after 11..... Wtf!?!?!?!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1695088 said:


> Snow mainly before 10 then snow between 10 and 11 then a chance of snow after 11..... Wtf!?!?!?!


I looked at that too. The key words were "Blowing Snow" and that is only likely for part of that time. I think that's why there are so many changes every hour.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I seriously think someone over at NWS reads this site and does this just to f with us..


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1695090 said:


> I seriously think someone over at NWS reads this site and does this just to f with us..


I have snow till 2am and a chance after... thats pretty sweet...


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1695089 said:


> I looked at that too. The key words were "Blowing Snow" and that is only likely for part of that time. I think that's why there are so many changes every hour.


I really hope its done before 10 if they are now talking up to 6".

Or, maybe it won't happen at all.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

so my totals have dropped on nws. its now 1-2 day and 1-3 night. it was 1-3 both day and night. I think the metro will end up with 5'' like channel 9 says. looks like 2-3 for me for now. I will end up with 2


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1695101 said:


> so my totals have dropped on nws. its now 1-2 day and 1-3 night. it was 1-3 both day and night. I think the metro will end up with 5'' like channel 9 says. looks like 2-3 for me for now. I will end up with 2


Lucky!!!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I do have a chance all the way thru Wednesday afternoon. we are starting at midnight if its done and get them done and deal with the blown snow complaints on thursday


----------



## SnowGuy73

Snowing in Eden prairie, big flakes.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1695103 said:


> Lucky!!!!!


Tuesday Areas of blowing snow before 4pm, then a chance of snow between 4pm and 5pm, then snow likely after 5pm. Increasing clouds, with a high near 11. Wind chill values as low as -34. Breezy, with a south wind 5 to 15 mph increasing to 15 to 25 mph in the afternoon. Winds could gust as high as 30 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible. 
Tuesday Night Snow with areas of blowing snow before 11pm, then snow likely with patchy blowing snow between 11pm and 1am, then a chance of snow after 1am. Low around 10. Wind chill values as low as -10. Breezy, with a southwest wind 15 to 20 mph decreasing to 10 to 15 mph after midnight. Winds could gust as high as 30 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible.

nws 30 seconds ago


----------



## jimslawnsnow

so channel 4 shows 1-3 for me and I am on the very edge of 1-3 to nothing


----------



## cbservicesllc

You a-holes must have gotten to ACE on 98th and Normandale once snowguy said so... 

All I could get were 36's... :salute:


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1695124 said:


> You a-holes must have gotten to ACE on 98th and Normandale once snowguy said so...
> 
> All I could get were 36's... :salute:


Whats wrong with that? Igh ace has tons.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1695124 said:


> You a-holes must have gotten to ACE on 98th and Normandale once snowguy said so...
> 
> All I could get were 36's... :salute:


Sorry!

What size were you looking for?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak just posted everyone in southern MN can expect a fluffy 2-4" of snow... I'm not sire if that is southern 1/2, 1/3, or 1/4...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1695136 said:


> Novak just posted everyone in southern MN can expect a fluffy 2-4" of snow... I'm not sire if that is southern 1/2, 1/3, or 1/4...


it seems when weather people say southern mn they are usually talking about the metro area and forget about us down here


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1695129 said:


> Sorry!
> 
> What size were you looking for?


Nah it's all good, I was thinking a couple 30's, but the 36's will certainly do!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

accu weather has me down to 2'' from 2.5''


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1695143 said:


> Nah it's all good, I was thinking a couple 30's, but the 36's will certainly do!


Shakopee ace has a couple of 30".

I can pick them up for you tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1695145 said:


> accu weather has me down to 2'' from 2.5''


I'm still at 1-3" on the banner and added up I'm at 1.96".


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1695150 said:


> I'm still at 1-3" on the banner and added up I'm at 1.96".


the banner says the same for me. added its 2.02''


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1695157 said:


> the banner says the same for me. added its 2.02''


I guess it will be another wait and see.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1695148 said:


> Shakopee ace has a couple of 30".
> 
> I can pick them up for you tomorrow.


Thanks for the offer, we just went by the one on 98th on the way to Mystake for the wife's bday... I'll try the one in BP tomorrow... if they don't have them all my FF cheapo's will hold for now...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1695160 said:


> I guess it will be another wait and see.


aren't they all. it wont surprise me if we get 4'' and it wont surprise me if we get nothing either


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1695161 said:


> Thanks for the offer, we just went by the one on 98th on the way to Mystake for the wife's bday... I'll try the one in BP tomorrow... if they don't have them all my FF cheapo's will hold for now...


Ok. Let Me know if anything changes.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1695161 said:


> Thanks for the offer, we just went by the one on 98th on the way to Mystake for the wife's bday... I'll try the one in BP tomorrow... if they don't have them all my FF cheapo's will hold for now...


That equipment dealer by superior ford sells them as well


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1695164 said:


> Ok. Let Me know if anything changes.


Will do, thanks!!!



Polarismalibu;1695166 said:


> That equipment dealer by superior ford sells them as well


Top Notch? Good to know


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1695142 said:


> it seems when weather people say southern mn they are usually talking about the metro area and forget about us down here


I wonder that myself. ...


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1695169 said:


> Will do, thanks!!!
> 
> Top Notch? Good to know


Yeah that's it. I couldn't remember the name


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1695172 said:


> Yeah that's it. I couldn't remember the name


Sweet, thanks for the info!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1695142 said:


> it seems when weather people say southern mn they are usually talking about the metro area and forget about us down here


Novak is goofy like that though. He types stuff and then someone has to ask him where he is referring too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1695172 said:


> Yeah that's it. I couldn't remember the name


That's good to know!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Number 5 says all accumulation should be done by 10 or 11.

Total of 2-4".


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1695175 said:


> Novak is goofy like that though. He types stuff and then someone has to ask him where he is referring too.


Yeah he is... I'm sure whoever on here was right with the why buy the cow when you can get the milk for free theory...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1695182 said:


> Yeah he is... I'm sure whoever on here was right with the why buy the cow when you can get the milk for free theory...


That's my feeling.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1695179 said:


> Number 5 says all accumulation should be done by 10 or 11.
> 
> Total of 2-4".


Its funny. At the 445 weather they had shown it til 130 or so. And real heavy snow. And it got earlier and earlier with each future cast and the snow looked lighter. Then on one map he showed hardly nothing for me down here. The southern part of my county was snow free


----------



## SSS Inc.

All these shovels being purchased and nobody wants to see if I can score them a better deal.  I'm just kidding. Better go wrap some presents, get ahead of the game.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1695193 said:


> Its funny. At the 445 weather they had shown it til 130 or so. And real heavy snow. And it got earlier and earlier with each future cast and the snow looked lighter. Then on one map he showed hardly nothing for me down here. The southern part of my county was snow free


Ya, I saw that too.

Who knows!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1695196 said:


> All these shovels being purchased and nobody wants to see if I can score them a better deal.  I'm just kidding. Better go wrap some presents, get ahead of the game.


Have fun with that.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1695196 said:


> All these shovels being purchased and nobody wants to see if I can score them a better deal.  I'm just kidding. Better go wrap some presents, get ahead of the game.


Hey I'll buy a dozen if you can score a deal!!


----------



## CityGuy

I thought I read on here one of you was from the rochester area? I am looking for someone to handle my moms house Lawn and snow hopefully?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1695203 said:


> Hey I'll buy a dozen if you can score a deal!!


Well that's 2 dozen. Better get going on on that deal


----------



## Drakeslayer

Here you go shovel guys

http://www.jmenterprises.com


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1695204 said:


> I thought I read on here one of you was from the rochester area? I am looking for someone to handle my moms house Lawn and snow hopefully?


Banonea is!! I'm 30 minutes west of him


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1695212 said:


> Banonea is!! I'm 30 minutes west of him


Thanks Jim. I will contact him about it. She has someone but he is not as reliable as I would prefer and seems to have done dome shoty work so far this year.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1695210 said:


> Here you go shovel guys
> 
> http://www.jmenterprises.com


Those are the ones were talking about.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Number 9 was a waste to stay up and watch...

What an Asshat that guy is.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1695217 said:


> Number 9 was a waste to stay up and watch...
> 
> What an Asshat that guy is.


Yeah... not a lot of info there... just a general 2-4, done before santa gets here... thanks bro...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1695218 said:


> Yeah... not a lot of info there... just a general 2-4, done before santa gets here... thanks bro...


A ton of science and insight behind that forecast.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1695218 said:


> Yeah... not a lot of info there... just a general 2-4, done before santa gets here... thanks bro...


And what time does Santa get here?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1695226 said:


> And what time does Santa get here?


I think he said midnight.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1695229 said:


> I think he said midnight.


I think that's correct


----------



## OC&D

Well that was a waste of 2 1/2 hours. Thanks Wild.


----------



## cbservicesllc

OC&D;1695256 said:


> Well that was a waste of 2 1/2 hours. Thanks Wild.


Yeah... what the heck is going on here...


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1695226 said:


> And what time does Santa get here?


By pure coincidence he usually comes once I decide to call it a night and go to bed. He's kind of right because I'm sure he will come right before I go plowing which will be right after the snow ends.Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

Belinda says 1-2 and Starting around 5pm?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1695270 said:


> By pure coincidence he usually comes once I decide to call it a night and go to bed. He's kind of right because I'm sure he will come right before I go plowing which will be right after the snow ends.Thumbs Up


Nice Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1695274 said:


> Belinda says 1-2 and Starting around 5pm?


Yes she did say that, not sure about those totals, but her timing seemed right


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1695274 said:


> Belinda says 1-2 and Starting around 5pm?


While I hope shes right I think she is mailing it in. The new models are coming in pretty decent with 4"+.

BTW all done wrapping. And I've made it a week without my wife noticing the little antenna for her new remote start. "Honey I better get your van in to the shop for an oil change, take my truck today". Worked like a charm.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1695281 said:


> While I hope shes right I think she is mailing it in. The new models are coming in pretty decent with 4"+.
> 
> BTW all done wrapping. And I've made it a week without my wife noticing the little antenna for her new remote start. "Honey I better get your van in to the shop for an oil change, take my truck today". Worked like a charm.


If it had to do with clothes or something of that sort you know she would have noticed.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1695281 said:


> While I hope shes right I think she is mailing it in. The new models are coming in pretty decent with 4"+.
> 
> BTW all done wrapping. And I've made it a week without my wife noticing the little antenna for her new remote start. "Honey I better get your van in to the shop for an oil change, take my truck today". Worked like a charm.


Yeah, I'm seeing that as well... apparently none of the weather terrorists want to snow on anyone's parade...

Nice work on the remote start!


----------



## banonea

Hamelfire;1695204 said:


> I thought I read on here one of you was from the rochester area? I am looking for someone to handle my moms house Lawn and snow hopefully?


That would be me, What can I do for ya:yow!:


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1695281 said:


> While I hope shes right I think she is mailing it in. The new models are coming in pretty decent with 4"+.
> 
> BTW all done wrapping. And I've made it a week without my wife noticing the little antenna for her new remote start. "Honey I better get your van in to the shop for an oil change, take my truck today". Worked like a charm.


Just did that for my brother, he got his girl a remote start for her van and told her that I needed to do a tranny service to it, so she went Christmas shopping with my wife. He is going to wrap the remote in a big box with a couple of bricks in it for weight so she thinks it is something huge then has to dig for the remote...... best part is we replaced the remote start in his truck that day as well and he was rubbing it in at her......:laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1695284 said:


> If it had to do with clothes or something of that sort you know she would have noticed.





cbservicesllc;1695285 said:


> Nice work on the remote start!


The next day she asked me why her lights were not on auto and why the oil change sticker from last time was still there. I blamed it on the mechanics since I know them all very well she bought my reasoning hook, line and sinker.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1695292 said:


> The next day she asked me why her lights were not on auto and why the oil change sticker from last time was still there. I blamed it on the mechanics since I know them all very well she bought my reasoning hook, line and sinker.


Even better!


----------



## Deershack

Wanted to get my wife some new outfits for Christmas. Knew that if I said lets go get some, she would refuse saying she didn't need anything. So I went to her favorite store, got a gift card and gave it to her when I got home. She complained about me spending the money when she didn't need anything. Told her she had two choices- go to the store or keep the card in her pocket burning a hole in it. Two days later she said let's go. After 45 yrs of marriage, I know how to play the game.

She spent more then the amount on the card, but the whole idea was to get her in the store.


----------



## unit28

Deershack
Congrats on your 45

Next August will be 30 yrs for me


----------



## Deershack

Thanks. It seems that like me, you believe in keeping your word. I bet that you married way above your level. I know I did.


----------



## Deershack

After about 9PM Christmas eve and all of Christmas day, I don't have any plans if anyone needs a driver or operator because of staff no shows.


----------



## unit28

Rap is looking good to get done early
GFS NAM are not in total agreement

Gfs pulls it a bit north with a bit higher amnt
So I think champlin... **** rapids... st Paul 4 plus
With heavy quick band perhaps


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1695336 said:


> Rap is looking good to get done early
> GFS NAM are not in total agreement
> 
> Gfs pulls it a bit north with a bit higher amnt
> So I think champlin... **** rapids... st Paul 4 plus
> With heavy quick band perhaps


Oh good. Now everything says "mainly before 4 am".

What fun.

"The greatest accumulations will be across central MN, including the north metro and the Highway 8 corridor" - NWS.

NWS is basically zeroing in on me now.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

My totals dropped again. I'm at less than inch today and 1-3 tonight and less than a half on Wednesday


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Move north.

Everything I have is 3" today, with another 3/4" tomorrow.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1695345 said:


> Oh good. Now everything says "mainly before 4 am".
> 
> What fun.
> 
> "The greatest accumulations will be across central MN, including the north metro and the Highway 8 corridor" - NWS.
> 
> NWS is basically zeroing in on me now.


Why do my dscs still say Monday 607 pm...


----------



## unit28

Had seen a split in radar forecast
From nam I think

Had thrown more at near owatt thru Wed


----------



## unit28

How's this NWS gem

THE PCPN OUT OF THE THALER DIAGNOSTICS IS REMARKABLY SIMILAR TO WHAT THE MODEL/S ARE SPITTING OUT... WHICH IS SURPRISING SINCE IT IS TYPICALLY A BIT UNDERDONE SINCE IT DOESN/T TAKE FINER SCALE FORCING INTO ACCOUNT. SOME OF THE CAM SOLUTIONS... WHICH NOW EXTEND OUT SUFFICIENTLY IN TIME... ARE SHOWING SLIGHTLY HIGHER PCPN AMOUNTS... AND AT THIS POINT AM INCLINED TO GO A BIT CLOSER TO THE SLIGHTLY HIGHER END OF WHAT THE GFS AND ECMWF ARE SHOWING.

WE/VE SEEN SOME TOTALS IN EXCESS OF 4-5 INCHES OVER THE PAST 24 HOURS WITH THE WEAK FORCING WE/VE HAD IN PLACE..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Going to have to fire a sub now.

Had an outlying school subbed out to a plowing guy that lived next to the school.

We had agreed that a 2" snowfall should take about 2 hours @ $55 per hour.

He sends me a bill for December and every snow is 5 to 5.5 hours.

I would talk to him "how'd everything go?". "Went good!"

I can see why it went good, charged me almost 1/3 of what I'm making for the whole district for one small school for the month.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1695363 said:


> How's this NWS gem
> 
> THE PCPN OUT OF THE THALER DIAGNOSTICS IS REMARKABLY SIMILAR TO WHAT THE MODEL/S ARE SPITTING OUT... WHICH IS SURPRISING SINCE IT IS TYPICALLY A BIT UNDERDONE SINCE IT DOESN/T TAKE FINER SCALE FORCING INTO ACCOUNT. SOME OF THE CAM SOLUTIONS... WHICH NOW EXTEND OUT SUFFICIENTLY IN TIME... ARE SHOWING SLIGHTLY HIGHER PCPN AMOUNTS... AND AT THIS POINT AM INCLINED TO GO A BIT CLOSER TO THE SLIGHTLY HIGHER END OF WHAT THE GFS AND ECMWF ARE SHOWING.
> 
> WE/VE SEEN SOME TOTALS IN EXCESS OF 4-5 INCHES OVER THE PAST 24 HOURS WITH THE WEAK FORCING WE/VE HAD IN PLACE..


That was with regards to the snow that fell Sunday night for those trying to follow along.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Number 9 says about 5 until midnight. 1/2" an hour at times, 2-4" metro.


----------



## SnowGuy73

What I don't like hereis that everyone is on the same page. Starting at 5:00, 2-4" by midnight. 

4,5, and 9 all saying the same thing.


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;1695372 said:


> What I don't like hereis that everyone is on the same page. Starting at 5:00, 2-4" by midnight.
> 
> 4,5, and 9 all saying the same thing.


since this mornings edition of " 4am " NWS dscs weren't 
updated until 5ish I'm sure they all have their hands tied together

NWS radio
heavier bands in TC northern metro to central


----------



## unit28

Deershack;1695334 said:


> Thanks. It seems that like me, you believe in keeping your word. I bet that you married way above your level. I know I did.


more than you all know


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1695381 said:


> NWS radio
> heavier bands in TC northern metro to central


I like the sound of that! Sorry lwnmwrmn!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Number 11 says about the same on timing but says 2-3" their snow o meter showed 3.1"


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS has me back to around an inch daytime and back down to 1-3" for tonight. 

Going in the right direction.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu im up to 2.24" total.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1695392 said:


> NWS has me back to around an inch daytime and back down to 1-3" for tonight.
> 
> Going in the right direction.


They updated mine to the same now. Does it not look like it's going to start and end earlier than they are saying??


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1695426 said:


> They updated mine to the same now. Does it not look like it's going to start and end earlier than they are saying??


Its just starting to move into MN now. The guy on 9says 5:00 but he drew lines on the times and he said about 3:00 coming into Scott and Carver counties.

I'd be fine with it staring earlier and done earlier!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

nws graph and acuu weather totals show the same for me today/tonight but tomorrow nws shows .6 and accu weather shows .1. nws still shows mine done 12-1


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Should be done about 9, if the back stays solid.

One thing about clippers, they usually stay solid on the backside. Don't usually wrap back around like the storm that moved to our south couple days ago.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I really hope we don't get another 0.6" tomorrow. 

But with the way this winter has gone so far I wouldn't doubt it!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1695441 said:


> Should be done about 9, if the back stays solid.
> 
> One thing about clippers, they usually stay solid on the backside. Don't usually wrap back around like the storm that moved to our south couple days ago.


That would be nice.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1695444 said:


> I really hope we don't get another 0.6" tomorrow.
> 
> But with the way this winter has gone so far I wouldn't doubt it!


I am not going to really worry about. whats a 1/2. hoping to out of town by the time it hits if we get any anyway


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1695447 said:


> I am not going to really worry about. whats a 1/2. hoping to out of town by the time it hits if we get any anyway


Well I don't want to realm with another half inch tomorrow if we deal with 3" today.

Would be nice to just hold off plowing until about 10:00 Christmas night.


----------



## unit28

saw the national rdr splitting

chn 9 showed totals as being heavier in three seperate regions


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1695452 said:


> saw the national rdr splitting
> 
> chn 9 showed totals as being heavier in three seperate regions


I saw that too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Maybe it will split the metro and go right around us like summer storms seem to do.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1695450 said:


> Well I don't want to realm with another half inch tomorrow if we deal with 3" today.
> 
> Would be nice to just hold off plowing until about 10:00 Christmas night.


I am not sure what type of properties you have but I have mostly residential drives. either single drives or town home associations, along with a few parking lots


----------



## banonea

I will be going out today to see what ones I need to do. all others will wait till 9:00 Christmas day....


----------



## OC&D

It's nice and sunny here right now. 

I just got a messag from one of my accounts about a "sidewalk emergency." I don't even do their walks, so it's probably something that really sucks if their in house maintenance guys can't handle it. I'm going to call back and see what it is and probably tell her it will have to wait until Thursday with the impending snow for today/tonight.


----------



## qualitycut

Lwnmrr if you agreed on 55 at 2 hrs and he does a good job why don't you talk to him and see if he will honor that and from now on pay him say 130 or so per time not hourly? Just a thought. When I plowed for a guy a couple years ago he paid me per lot with a higher amount over 4in


----------



## unit28

good news is there's no baroclinic leaf cloud or MCD's that implicate
thundersnow

bad news is, it's nice and sunny. And everyone knows that the plow guy is sitting around with nothing to do....lol

pwatt radr


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1695464 said:


> It's nice and sunny here right now.
> 
> I just got a messag from one of my accounts about a "sidewalk emergency." I don't even do their walks, so it's probably something that really sucks if their in house maintenance guys can't handle it. I'm going to call back and see what it is and probably tell her it will have to wait until Thursday with the impending snow for today/tonight.


If its like the call I got last night its from the city plow pushing back piles. Or maybe its just the maintenance guys gone


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I was in Minneapolis yesterday and there is some really bad side walks. I did one on a corner where the city buried the sidewalk. I'm sure that crap is hard as a rock


----------



## jimslawnsnow

So now news says less than a half inch for tomorrow for me


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1695469 said:


> If its like the call I got last night its from the city plow pushing back piles. Or maybe its just the maintenance guys gone


Yeh, we have a couple of apartments to cover walks on, maintenance guy is gone tonight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1695457 said:


> I am not sure what type of properties you have but I have mostly residential drives. either single drives or town home associations, along with a few parking lots


Residential and office/small commercial.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1695466 said:


> Lwnmrr if you agreed on 55 at 2 hrs and he does a good job why don't you talk to him and see if he will honor that and from now on pay him say 130 or so per time not hourly? Just a thought. When I plowed for a guy a couple years ago he paid me per lot with a higher amount over 4in


I'll talk to him. Bill was $1,000 more than I had figured on.

He plowed the school 7 times, so at $150 per time (2.5 hours @ $60 / hour for easy math), that should be $1,050.

My bill is $2,300.

I only get $4,500 for the whole district per month.

Edit**** just sent him back an email saying I'm personally going to plow it tomorrow. Told him when we did a site check last fall I felt we were both on the same page at 2 hours, and that I won't keep paying for 4-5 hours each time.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1695471 said:


> So now news says less than a half inch for tomorrow for me


Great.. here we go again!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1695477 said:


> Great.. here we go again!


I'm sure it all will change a few times throughout the day


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Trying to decide if I want to go out in -15 and fix the blown hose for the C plow or just leave it for this snow and park the truck.


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1695469 said:


> If its like the call I got last night its from the city plow pushing back piles. Or maybe its just the maintenance guys gone


They have 3 maintenance guys, so I'm sure that's not it. It's probably something really sucky like city plow frozen crap or 3" of hard pack.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1695493 said:


> They have 3 maintenance guys, so I'm sure that's not it. It's probably something really sucky like city plow frozen crap or 3" of hard pack.


I have a sidewalk with no buffer between the street I had to do lastnight and surprisingly came up real easy with the snow plow shovel.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1695476 said:


> I'll talk to him. Bill was $1,000 more than I had figured on.
> 
> He plowed the school 7 times, so at $150 per time (2.5 hours @ $60 / hour for easy math), that should be $1,050.
> 
> My bill is $2,300.
> 
> I only get $4,500 for the whole district per month.
> 
> Edit**** just sent him back an email saying I'm personally going to plow it tomorrow. Told him when we did a site check last fall I felt we were both on the same page at 2 hours, and that I won't keep paying for 4-5 hours each time.


Let us know what he says


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1695483 said:


> I'm sure it all will change a few times throughout the day


O come on! When was the last time that happened?

Haha.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1695498 said:


> I have a sidewalk with no buffer between the street I had to do lastnight and surprisingly came up real easy with the snow plow shovel.


Are those of us have have them for a little while and encouraging other to buy going to get any kind of kickback from snow plow!?!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1695476 said:


> I'll talk to him. Bill was $1,000 more than I had figured on.
> 
> He plowed the school 7 times, so at $150 per time (2.5 hours @ $60 / hour for easy math), that should be $1,050.
> 
> My bill is $2,300.
> 
> I only get $4,500 for the whole district per month.
> 
> Edit**** just sent him back an email saying I'm personally going to plow it tomorrow. Told him when we did a site check last fall I felt we were both on the same page at 2 hours, and that I won't keep paying for 4-5 hours each time.


I must have missed it but how big is this school?


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1695502 said:


> Are those of us have have them for a little while and encouraging other to buy going to get any kind of kickback from snow plow!?!


I'm not to happy with them. I had the black piece that connects the blade to handle break like 2 days after I bought it and was told I would be getting the piece in a couple days. Still haven't.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1695504 said:


> I must have missed it but how big is this school?


Hold on.... Gotta shut down the PS4.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The yellow is sidewalk that my guys maintain. Blue is where to put the snow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1695511 said:


> The yellow is sidewalk that my guys maintain. Blue is where to put the snow.


I know what you had for snow and that guy is taking advantage of you. No way it takes 4.5 hours. Ask him for the exact times he was there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I did this school myself when we had the 6-8" snow and it took 3 hours.

That was with funneling all the of the snow in the bus lane (area between concrete and school in main parking lot) to an area we can stack.

We aren't allowed to pile snow on the concrete in the middle of the parking lot. Don't have to remove it, just can't pile it there.

My sub said he had 8 hours on the top school at the 6-8" snowfall.


----------



## Martinson9

The thing I'm most looking forward to later today. The phone calls from non-customers stating their snow plowing emergency. You know, the people you've never heard of before and now expect you to give up time with your family so you can solve their 3 inch problem. That will make me so happy!


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1695484 said:


> Trying to decide if I want to go out in -15 and fix the blown hose for the C plow or just leave it for this snow and park the truck.


You don't have a shop to work on your gear?


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1695511 said:


> The yellow is sidewalk that my guys maintain. Blue is where to put the snow.


I'd say you are pretty close with the two hour estimate. I suppose it all depends on what he is using and how good he is.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1695520 said:


> I did this school myself when we had the 6-8" snow and it took 3 hours.
> 
> That was with funneling all the of the snow in the bus lane (area between concrete and school in main parking lot) to an area we can stack.
> 
> We aren't allowed to pile snow on the concrete in the middle of the parking lot. Don't have to remove it, just can't pile it there.
> 
> My sub said he had 8 hours on the top school at the 6-8" snowfall.


No way did it take 8 hours. If it did he is really slow. There is ample room to put snow. Actually it looks real easy if he shoots the snow over the curb on the long runs. I wouldn't buy that for a second.


----------



## banonea

Martinson9;1695521 said:


> The thing I'm most looking forward to later today. The phone calls from non-customers stating their snow plowing emergency. You know, the people you've never heard of before and now expect you to give up time with your family so you can solve their 3 inch problem. That will make me so happy!


Holiday Pay.....Thumbs Up:yow!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1695505 said:


> I'm not to happy with them. I had the black piece that connects the blade to handle break like 2 days after I bought it and was told I would be getting the piece in a couple days. Still haven't.


O would've taken back to where you bought and gotten a new one.

How long ago was that?


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1695524 said:


> I'd say you are pretty close with the two hour estimate. I suppose it all depends on what he is using and how good he is.


I think I could use a 7.5' straight blade and get it done in an hour and a half on most of the storms they have had.


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;1695528 said:


> Holiday Pay.....Thumbs Up:yow!


Right on !!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1695524 said:


> I'd say you are pretty close with the two hour estimate. I suppose it all depends on what he is using and how good he is.


I look at it, starting at the top (from the road) you start on the left drive, wing everything away from the school towards the baseball field.

The large yellow blob in the turnaround is sidewalk, but flat curb so you can plow over it.

Then wing everything from the front of the school towards the grass along the road.

Push in from the right drive lane along the school to the back set of sidewalks.

There is some back dragging to do on this side of the school where they put the dumpsters, but again, all flat, not trying to dig out a loading dock.

All we've had is 1.5-2.5" of fluff snows other than the one 6-8" storm.

7 storms and he's at 40 hours.

Should be 15-20 at the most.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1695520 said:


> I did this school myself when we had the 6-8" snow and it took 3 hours.
> 
> That was with funneling all the of the snow in the bus lane (area between concrete and school in main parking lot) to an area we can stack.
> 
> We aren't allowed to pile snow on the concrete in the middle of the parking lot. Don't have to remove it, just can't pile it there.
> 
> My sub said he had 8 hours on the top school at the 6-8" snowfall.


Is he using a snowblower


----------



## TKLAWN

Lwnmwrman do you mow these schools too? They look like they could be skipped for a month, they are as dry as the Sahara desert.


----------



## banonea

This is for all of you that are not happy with sprint

http://www.sprint4glawsuit.com/


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1695536 said:


> Lwnmwrman do you mow these schools too? They look like they could be skipped for a month, they are as dry as the Sahara desert.


Yeah, for having a large account of a flat fee, it sure is a roller coaster ride.

The one the sub did, that sat image must have been from 2 summers ago.

Other than the Sr. High, and the football field at the Middle School, we skipped everything from July 15 on. Might have mowed them 3 times?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1695533 said:


> I look at it, starting at the top (from the road) you start on the left drive, wing everything away from the school towards the baseball field.
> 
> The large yellow blob in the turnaround is sidewalk, but flat curb so you can plow over it.
> 
> Then wing everything from the front of the school towards the grass along the road.
> 
> Push in from the right drive lane along the school to the back set of sidewalks.
> 
> There is some back dragging to do on this side of the school where they put the dumpsters, but again, all flat, not trying to dig out a loading dock.
> 
> All we've had is 1.5-2.5" of fluff snows other than the one 6-8" storm.
> 
> 7 storms and he's at 40 hours.
> 
> Should be 15-20 at the most.


He doubled his hours for sure. Were your shovelers ever there when he was? Does he keep any records of when he started and stopped or is he just guessing. We keep a log with every minute accounted for. I bet some of his times won't make sense especially when the storms ended around 3 or 4a.m. and it had to be done by 6. Its worth some digging.


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1695537 said:


> This is for all of you that are not happy with sprint
> 
> http://www.sprint4glawsuit.com/


Class actions are a joke attorneys get millions of dollars and the customers will end up with a 1.23$ credit on the bill


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1695543 said:


> He doubled his hours for sure. We're your shovelers ever there when he was? Does he keep any records of when he started and stopped or is he just guessing. We keep a log with every minute accounted for. I bet some of his times won't make sense especially when the storms ended around 3 or 4a.m. and it had to be done by 6. Its worth some digging.


No logs. And even if he did, he can just write whatever down.

The log that I see is the one he mailed to me.

He's called me back twice since I sent the email. I've just been trying to cover all my bases in my head before I talk to him so I don't say something I shouldn't.


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;1695537 said:


> This is for all of you that are not happy with sprint
> 
> http://www.sprint4glawsuit.com/


Saw that a while ago.

Did you join the suite?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Joe,

Got your bill.

I will cover T.F. this next snowfall.

I think Aaron is way high on his hours. 

When you, I and Matt were there this fall, I said I figured it would be about 2 hours for a truck +/-. I don't recall a big disagreement over the time.

No way can I keep paying out 4-5+ hours.

I'm going to plow it tomorrow afternoon just to make sure I didn't screw up on my estimates.

Jeremy



FWIW, the above is the email I had sent earlier.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1695549 said:


> Joe,
> 
> Got your bill.
> 
> I will cover T.F. this next snowfall.
> 
> I think Aaron is way high on his hours.
> 
> When you, I and Matt were there this fall, I said I figured it would be about 2 hours for a truck +/-. I don't recall a big disagreement over the time.
> 
> No way can I keep paying out 4-5+ hours.
> 
> I'm going to plow it tomorrow afternoon just to make sure I didn't screw up on my estimates.
> 
> Jeremy
> 
> FWIW, the above is the email I had sent earlier.


I'm confused by all the names in there


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1695546 said:


> No logs. And even if he did, he can just write whatever down.
> 
> The log that I see is the one he mailed to me.
> 
> He's called me back twice since I sent the email. I've just been trying to cover all my bases in my head before I talk to him so I don't say something I shouldn't.


Ask him to email you start and stop times not just totals. He needs to do that right away. If it takes him an hour he clearly is making it up as he goes. If it takes just a few minutes then I suppose you'll back where you started wondering why he is so slow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1695551 said:


> I'm confused by all the names in there


Aaron plows for Joe and Matt and they all work for Lwnmrwman.Thumbs Up


----------



## Polarismalibu

I have gps in the trucks so no one can milk the clock like that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1695555 said:


> Aaron plows for Joe and Matt and they all work for Lwnmrwman.Thumbs Up


So your subs have subs?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1695556 said:


> I have gps in the trucks so no one can milk the clock like that.


Same.

Even though I'm solo I use it to keep track of myself and make sure I know what I'm making per hour/job.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Weather channel is now saying about 1" total for Bloomington.... Huh?

Did something change here?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1695555 said:


> Aaron plows for Joe and Matt and they all work for Lwnmrwman.Thumbs Up


Joe, Matt and Aaron all work together.

Joe is the one that sends out the invoice.


----------



## Camden

banonea;1695537 said:


> This is for all of you that are not happy with sprint
> 
> http://www.sprint4glawsuit.com/


I am definitely going to look into this. I have a corporate plan with 6 phones and the service has been so bad that I told them that I need to make a switch because it's killing my business. They said they wanted $1600 to cancel my contract. They're right, I did sign a contract with them and agreed to those fees but at the same time they said they'd provide the service and they're not.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1695565 said:


> Weather channel is now saying about 1" total for Bloomington.... Huh?
> 
> Did something change here?


Midwest radar... going to snow for about 2 hours, except over the north metro.

The longest blob of snow from east to west is making a beeline for the north metro.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1695569 said:


> Midwest radar... going to snow for about 2 hours, except over the north metro.
> 
> The longest blob of snow from east to west is making a beeline for the north metro.


I'm just seeing that now...

So is this going to be a bust?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm not sure what I want to do with the snow.

Hourly says 3.2" by midnight, but then another inch by midnight Wednesday (ending sometime during the day Wednesday)

All of my agreements say properties will be opened up at 4", and shoveling will be completed when final plowing occurs.

Part of me just wants to go out tonight, hit the gas stations and just let everything else sit.

I suppose I need to do the zero tolerance sidewalks as well. 

Maybe I'll just send the sidewalk guys out tonight, wait for phone calls tomorrow.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1695567 said:


> I am definitely going to look into this. I have a corporate plan with 6 phones and the service has been so bad that I told them that I need to make a switch because it's killing my business. They said they wanted $1600 to cancel my contract. They're right, I did sign a contract with them and agreed to those fees but at the same time they said they'd provide the service and they're not.


I told them what you said and I have spoken with several people there at cooperate was told that the service is above standard for what is recommended by the government or whoever monitors it. Filed a claim with bbb and got a call from them but haven't returned it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1695571 said:


> I'm just seeing that now...
> 
> So is this going to be a bust?


Everywhere but the 50 properties scattered about the NE metro.

Actually, Cody on the 9 this morning said snowfall rates of 1" per hour.

There are some dark greens in there, so that'll be fairly heavy snow.

If it snows for 2 hours at 3/4" / average, there's your 1.5".


----------



## unit28

THE NAM AND GFS TRENDED
STRONGER WITH THE TROUGH ENTERING THE PLAINS...SUPPORTING SLIGHTLY
HIGHER PROBABILITIES OF 4 INCHES OF SNOW THAN RECENTLY FORECAST


FOR PORTIONS OF THE EASTERN DAKOTAS INTO MINNESOTA AND
WISCONSIN...INCLUDING SOME LAKE ENHANCEMENT/LAKE EFFECT ACROSS
UPPER MICHIGAN WHERE SLIGHT PROBABILITIES OF 8 INCHES EXIST
THROUGH EARLY WEDNESDAY.

WPC early am dscs

NWS graphic /and short term update Graphic
drops into Anoka


----------



## SnowGuy73

I heard that too about the 1"/hour snow. Early this morning he was saying 1/2" an hour.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1695565 said:


> Weather channel is now saying about 1" total for Bloomington.... Huh?
> 
> Did something change here?


I don't see anything changing. I don't trust the weather channel.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1695589 said:


> I don't see anything changing. I don't trust the weather channel.


Maybe this cold/dry air will hold in place and we won't get anything.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1695589 said:


> I don't see anything changing. I don't trust the weather channel.


I have their app
many, many times theirs no alert at all


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS now added "possible" behind the around one inch for today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I don't trust any of them this season so far...

Like quality said the other day accu weather has Been the best so far. That's sad!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1695596 said:


> NWS now added "possible" behind the around one inch for today.


Mine always says possible. Its never not said it yet this year that I can remember. Usually when you post they added the word "possible" our totals start to fall off or don't get anything. That's for me anyway. It almost seems like its moving more north.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well... talked with the sub.


He's sticking to his hours. He said that's what his guy said it took, so that's what it is.



My biggest issue is this school is 30 miles round trip from anything else we are doing, in the exact opposite direction of EVERYTHING else we are doing.

The guy plowing the school lived next door to the school.

I'm still doing the work myself tomorrow. I will base my further response off of these times.

There haven't been any complaints from the district. I guess I'll just have to put a flat price on it. $150 for a 1.5-4" snowfall, $225 for a 4-8" snowfall, etc.

If he doesn't want to do it, so be it. I'll have to work something else out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That is starting to be a VERY big GREEN blob moving this way.

There's even yellow in it now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

30 miles, damn!!!

I only put like 95-100 miles on each snowfall, that's salting and all.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1695606 said:


> That is starting to be a VERY big GREEN blob moving this way.
> 
> There's even yellow in it now.


You can have it!

No offense but I hope it stays heading that way.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1695606 said:


> That is starting to be a VERY big GREEN blob moving this way.
> 
> There's even yellow in it now.


The yellow is headed toward me!!!!!:realmad:

The newest NAM shows it strengthening some more as it gets closer. This looks way more impressive than almost anything else we have seen yet so I don't think any of us are going to get lucky tonight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1695612 said:


> 30 miles, damn!!!
> 
> I only put like 95-100 miles on each snowfall, that's salting and all.


It's a school in Taylors Falls the district took over about 10 years ago.

All of our other schools are right in Chisago / Lindstrom.

It's the reason I'm in a bind. It will be a total crap fest for me if the guy won't go for the flat fee.

Why the **** do I want to be bigger?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1695619 said:


> It's a school in Taylors Falls the district took over about 10 years ago.
> 
> All of our other schools are right in Chisago / Lindstrom.
> 
> It's the reason I'm in a bind. It will be a total crap fest for me if the guy won't go for the flat fee.
> 
> Why the **** do I want to be bigger?


That is a question only YOU can answer


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1695613 said:


> You can have it!
> 
> No offense but I hope it stays heading that way.


Yellow is headed your way too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1695619 said:


> Why the **** do I want to be bigger?


I don't know why you continue to want to be the size you are now!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1695616 said:


> The yellow is headed toward me!!!!!:realmad:


The yellow is gone, must have been a bit of sleet that was mixed in for a second.

The biggest blob of dark green is riding the rail between ND/SD.

I put the yard stick on the 55" TV and if it stays on the same line, it goes north of me by about 15 miles. 

The blob that had the yellow in it, goes south of me and hits you south metro guys.

If I can just get 6 degrees of separation as it travels this way, I'll only end up with 1-2", and SnowGuy and I aren't related.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1695623 said:


> Yellow is headed your way too.


Wonderful!!

Where are my meatballs, you on your way ?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1695625 said:


> I don't know why you continue to want to be the size you are now!


No, that's what I mean. I don't know why I thought I'd pick up the schools.

Actually, I just need to keep telling myself, after this year I shave 1/3 of the route (drive time) but keep the same revenue.

Just gotta keep telling myself to get through this year.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I hear there may be an opening for head of a parks department for a city or two around next spring.

Maybe I'll just throw the application in and see what happens.


----------



## SnowGuy73

It certainly looks like its going to be snowing earlier than 5:00


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That front line is drying up. But the back main area is certainly staying strong.

Hopefully doesn't strengthen too much. Right now it's going to be a quick burst and be done.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1695633 said:


> I hear there may be an opening for head of a parks department for a city or two around next spring.
> 
> Maybe I'll just throw the application in and see what happens.


Good luck with that!

Is like to do the same, I keep getting the FU letter when I've applied.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1695636 said:


> It certainly looks like its going to be snowing earlier than 5:00


3pm I think is why Nws weather story shows.. that's what im thinking


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;1695590 said:


> Maybe this cold/dry air will hold in place and we won't get anything.


nope,
that blob I said was going to be here from Neb is bringing some WAA.
Last I saw it was in IOWA

It's a radar race, yellow green blue..= white gold

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/radar/d...=black&endDate=20131224&endTime=-1&duration=4


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1695644 said:


> nope,
> that blob I said was going to be here from Neb is bringing some WAA.
> Last I saw it was in IOWA
> 
> It's a radar race, yellow green blue..= white gold
> 
> http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/radar/d...=black&endDate=20131224&endTime=-1&duration=4


Damn it!!!


----------



## mnglocker

qualitycut;1695545 said:


> Class actions are a joke attorneys get millions of dollars and the customers will end up with a 1.23$ credit on the bill


Then you better call in and opt out, because if you don't it closes the door for you to take legal action in the future if you want to.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like tk is getting snow about now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnglocker;1695652 said:


> Then you better call in and opt out, because if you don't it closes the door for you to take legal action in the future if you want to.


And that's why I didn't. Not I'm planning on suing, but who knows!


----------



## unit28

usually it takes .28 {units} rflctvty of DBZ to make 4" snowfall totals on a consistant basis

if I read it correctly...?

RAP _)-03 -UTZ has over .31 Units from a three hr total at 9pm Tue
http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/ruc12hr_sfc_prcp.gif

N metro?

prolly not reading it right as usually SSS decipher's models


----------



## mnglocker

Opt out, and sue the lawyer for making your bill higher.


----------



## qualitycut

mnglocker;1695658 said:


> Opt out, and sue the lawyer for making your bill higher.


Right that's what gets me is these people literally end up with a few dollars and they don't realize that someone has to pay for the lawsuit and its not going to be sprint


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Marked time on the large blob on the ND border just north of Aberdeen SD.

Moved through the entire area in about 2 hours.

Even Aberdeen says snow, mainly before 3 pm. It's 11 am and it's all but done there.


----------



## justinsp

LwnmwrMan22;1695626 said:


> The yellow is gone, must have been a bit of sleet that was mixed in for a second.
> 
> You called that one.
> 
> Storm report from the Aberdeen NWS Office
> 
> PRELIMINARY LOCAL STORM REPORT
> NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE ABERDEEN SD
> 1011 AM CST TUE DEC 24 2013
> 
> ..TIME... ...EVENT... ...CITY LOCATION... ...LAT.LON...
> ..DATE... ....MAG.... ..COUNTY LOCATION..ST.. ...SOURCE....
> ..REMARKS..
> 
> 1009 AM FREEZING RAIN MURDO 43.89N 100.71W
> 12/24/2013 E0.00 INCH JONES SD EMERGENCY MNGR
> 
> BRIEF PERIOD OF FREEZING RAIN CHANGED TO ICE PELLETS
> AND NOW MODERATE SNOW. SLICK ROADS GETTING WORSE WITH
> SNOW


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1695657 said:


> usually it takes .28 {units} rflctvty of DBZ to make 4" snowfall totals on a consistant basis
> 
> if I read it correctly...?
> 
> RAP _)-03 -UTZ has over .31 Units from a three hr total at 9pm Tue
> http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/ruc12hr_sfc_prcp.gif
> 
> N metro?
> 
> prolly not reading it right as usually SSS decipher's models


That map is what channel 5 was showing last night.

The middle 1/3 of MN, if split with lines running N/S, not E/W like normal was going to get the most, with the east metro in the 1-3.

That map, with channel 5 has more snow for the west metro.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1695662 said:


> Right that's what gets me is these people literally end up with a few dollars and they don't realize that someone has to pay for the lawsuit and its not going to be sprint


My contract is up in May, or march one of the two. Then on done with Sprint.

I stopped at the Sprint store in Burnsville mall the other night, they said by January 15th all work will be completed and LTE will be fully operational. ...

I said I've been hearing a couple months for 18 months now, he wasn't impressed with me!


----------



## justinsp

Anyone know where HamelFire and 4X4Farmer went? Haven't seen them post anything this season yet


----------



## SnowGuy73

Weather channel is back up to 1-2" tonight now...


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1695664 said:


> Marked time on the large blob on the ND border just north of Aberdeen SD.
> 
> Moved through the entire area in about 2 hours.
> 
> Even Aberdeen says snow, mainly before 3 pm. It's 11 am and it's all but done there.


So what your saying is it should be here and gone way sooner than 3-5


----------



## SSS Inc.

justinsp;1695670 said:


> Anyone know where HamelFire and 4X4Farmer went? Haven't seen them post anything this season yet


Hamel has been on here.

Unit: I think you read the map correctly.Thumbs Up


----------



## OC&D

justinsp;1695670 said:


> Anyone know where HamelFire and 4X4Farmer went? Haven't seen them post anything this season yet


Hamelfire has been posting, but it's hard for him to keep up with the frenzy of posting around here.

I haven't seen 4x4Farmer.


----------



## ryde307

justinsp;1695670 said:


> Anyone know where HamelFire and 4X4Farmer went? Haven't seen them post anything this season yet


Hamel posts from time to time. With 10 new pages a day it's easy to miss things. 4x4 does also not much in here though.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1695675 said:


> Hamel has been on here.
> 
> Unit: I think you read the map correctly.Thumbs Up


Seen hammel here, saw 4x4 in another thread.


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1695671 said:


> Weather channel is back up to 1-2" tonight now...


Whomever said they don't trust twc, I agree. They're good at forecasting Atlanta & surrounding areas because that's where they're based. Sometimes they're good here in the Summer but for winter & snow storms ... yeah right


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1695678 said:


> Hamel posts from time to time. With 10 new pages a day it's easy to miss things. *4x4 does also not much in here though*.


Back off on the egg nog... snow is on the way!!


----------



## qualitycut

I forgot there were more than just this thread on here


----------



## OC&D

Well I talked to my folks with the "sidewalk emergency." 

Quality was right, they gave ALL the maintenance guys today and tomorrow off. Apparently they hadn't planned on the potential of snow. What sucks is there's like an entire city block of sidewalk plus what's around the building, and I don't do sidewalks so all I've got is a POS MTD single stage that I use for my own walks at home. I've got a nice Toro as well, but that's been in mothballs for several years and it probably needs a carb kit.

Oh well. I guess I'm lucky that some of my accounts are closed for the holiday, so they can wait until tomorrow night if need be.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That yellow is holding strong on the Aberdeen Base radar. Good luck you south metro guys.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1695686 said:


> I forgot there were more than just this thread on here


Pfffttt.... there are, but this is the only one that matters.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1695574 said:


> I told them what you said and I have spoken with several people there at cooperate was told that the service is above standard for what is recommended by the government or whoever monitors it. Filed a claim with bbb and got a call from them but haven't returned it.


File an fcc complaint... a guy I know got some good credits for it... I just filed one... everything unofficial and offical says we should be near 100% by February... they have been making massive strides in the metro the last couple weeks...


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1695694 said:


> Pfffttt.... there are, but this is the only one that matters.


Your right, I read one other thread, had 7-8 posts with snowguy being 4 of them all 3-5 word sentences lol


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1695698 said:


> File an fcc complaint... a guy I know got some good credits for it... I just filed one... everything unofficial and offical says we should be near 100% by February... they have been making massive strides in the metro the last couple weeks...


Ha!!! Ill believe it when I see it!


----------



## unit28

OC&D;1695687 said:


> Well I talked to my folks with the "sidewalk emergency."
> 
> Quality was right, they gave ALL the maintenance guys today and tomorrow off. Apparently they hadn't planned on the potential of snow. What sucks is there's like an entire city block of sidewalk plus what's around the building, and I don't do sidewalks so all I've got is a POS MTD single stage that I use for my own walks at home. I've got a nice Toro as well, but that's been in mothballs for several years and it probably needs a carb kit.
> 
> Oh well. I guess I'm lucky that some of my accounts are closed for the holiday, so they can wait until tomorrow night if need be.


cripes man...what else they want? might as well throw salt for free while you're there eh?

sorry to hear


----------



## ryde307

What radar do you guys use?


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1695698 said:


> File an fcc complaint... a guy I know got some good credits for it... I just filed one... everything unofficial and offical says we should be near 100% by February... they have been making massive strides in the metro the last couple weeks...


I have filed both. And yes my services have gotten a lot better in the last two weeks or so.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hammer just said done by 9 or 10 tonight.

But then another band around sunrise tomorrow of dark blue..... F me.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1695690 said:


> That yellow is holding strong on the Aberdeen Base radar. Good luck you south metro guys.


I think it'll go Mankato and South with that yellow snow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1695705 said:


> What radar do you guys use?


http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/uppermissvly_loop.php

http://radar.weather.gov/radar.php?product=N0R&rid=mpx&loop=yes


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sorry lwnmwrmn!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snow is filling in. 

Snow shield is getting bigger.

I'm headed to lunch with my 2 boys, my dad and a couple of uncles.

BBIAB <------ AOL reference


----------



## unit28

ryde307;1695705 said:


> What radar do you guys use?


you asking me

lord I hope not
no way I can pick just one

TDR

one of my best ones is an ancient pos that's so pixillated, I'd hate to post it....
cuz SSS will give me **** about how old school it is


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1695716 said:


> Sorry lwnmwrmn!


It doesn't matter anymore.

Between incompetent drivers, subs padding hours and the nonstop snows, I'm just trying to limp into 2014.

Start fresh, tell the bank my checking is about -$10,000 but my receivables are about $40,000 at the end of the month and go from there.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1695708 said:


> I have filed both. And yes my services have gotten a lot better in the last two weeks or so.


Yeah, I have a site I go on (snowguy too I believe) that shows maps of the specific towers upgraded... they're easily getting 20-30 towers a week done in and around the 694/494 loop


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1695722 said:


> Yeah, I have a site I go on (snowguy too I believe) that shows maps of the specific towers upgraded... they're easily getting 20-30 towers a week done in and around the 694/494 loop


That must be that Sr4gr... Or something like that?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1695723 said:


> That must be that Sr4gr... Or something like that?


Yeah s4gru.com... I donated $5 to access the maps and stuff


----------



## Greenery

SnowGuy73;1695716 said:


> Sorry lwnmwrmn!


Wtf, looks like a fishing expedition gone wrong on your wall.

Maybe its for netting the big one when your couch fishing. Do tou keep a pole next to you on the couch?


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1695724 said:


> Yeah s4gru.com... I donated $5 to access the maps and stuff


I did too.... Lost my interest pretty fast though...


----------



## SnowGuy73

greenery;1695725 said:


> Wtf, looks like a fishing expedition gone wrong on your wall.


Ya, that's my interior decorator for you!


----------



## Greenery

SnowGuy73;1695728 said:


> Ya, that's my interior decorator for you!


Creativite at least, just giving ya a hard time. I like it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

greenery;1695733 said:


> Creativite at least, just giving ya a hard time. I like it.


Ya, she does ok! Haha.


----------



## unit28

ain't no skinny boot this time....
also not as much moisture compared to last time we had a boot on radar

humidity map


----------



## qualitycut

Sweet just sold my lawn trailer I forgot I even had for sale on cl


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1695772 said:


> Sweet just sold my lawn trailer I forgot I even had for sale on cl


Nice. Looks like you're buying tonight!


----------



## SnowGuy73

This weather watcher network is so f#cking stupid that 4 does..


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1695776 said:


> Nice. Looks like you're buying tonight!


Yea I dont know who got the deal 750.00. 2005 6.5x12 needed new mesh on the ramp and was a little rusty.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS is bringing out times back to before midnight-ish, we'd been moved to mainly before 4 am this morning.

I'm still at 2-4", my St Paul is down to 1-3".


----------



## SnowGuy73

Number 4 is down to 1-3" everywhere.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1695782 said:


> Yea I dont know who got the deal 750.00. 2005 6.5x12 needed new mesh on the ramp and was a little rusty.


Hey, its gone so you don't have to deal with it. That's always good.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1695772 said:


> Sweet just sold my lawn trailer I forgot I even had for sale on cl


Which one was that? I've been looking for another


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1695785 said:


> NWS is bringing out times back to before midnight-ish, we'd been moved to mainly before 4 am this morning.
> 
> I'm still at 2-4", my St Paul is down to 1-3".


Now I have less than one inch for tomorrow too..... F-me!


----------



## qualitycut

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/grd/4201846699.html


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1695718 said:


> you asking me
> 
> lord I hope not
> no way I can pick just one
> 
> TDR
> 
> one of my best ones is an ancient pos that's so pixillated, I'd hate to post it....
> cuz SSS will give me **** about how old school it is


Is that the one that looks an old Atari game you had posted last year?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1695790 said:


> Now I have less than one inch for tomorrow too..... F-me!


I'm down to less than a half today 1-3 tonight and less than a half tomorrow


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1695791 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/grd/4201846699.html


How the heck did I miss that


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1695791 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/grd/4201846699.html


Is that the mower from caddyshack!?!?!


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1695796 said:


> How the heck did I miss that


It was kinda beat up.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1695798 said:


> It was kinda beat up.


That would have been fine with me. It would just haul a mower in the winter


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1695797 said:


> Is that the mower from caddyshack!?!?!


Its a ferris walk behind I take the belt guards off for clean ups so I can keep it cleaned out. We only mow about 7-8hrs one day a week.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1695799 said:


> That would have been fine with me. It would just haul a mower in the winter


Yea and the mesh on gate needed replacement. Darn could have maybe gotten a few more bucks.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1695800 said:


> Its a ferris walk behind I take the belt guards off for clean ups so I can keep it cleaned out. We only mow about 7-8hrs one day a week.


Haha, I'm just giving you crap!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Per weather radio.... Greatest snowfall amounts central MN and through the northern suburbs.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1695804 said:


> Haha, I'm just giving you crap!


Its old. I wanted to buy one this fall they had 0% finance and no payments till April but already had plenty of deductions this year.. Maybe next


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1695803 said:


> Yea and the mesh on gate needed replacement. Darn could have maybe gotten a few more bucks.


Easy fix. Did two of mine last year, and modified the one


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1695808 said:


> Easy fix. Did two of mine last year, and modified the one


Well crap should have asked on here.


----------



## Greenery

jimslawnsnow;1695796 said:


> How the heck did I miss that


Pretty sure Ace trailer has some like that brand new for about $1200. At least that's how they were priced a few years ago.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1695806 said:


> Per weather radio.... Greatest snowfall amounts central MN and through the northern suburbs.


Just stop posting.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1695809 said:


> Well crap should have asked on here.


i did on lawnsite


----------



## jimslawnsnow

greenery;1695810 said:


> Pretty sure Ace trailer has some like that brand new for about $1200. At least that's how they were priced a few years ago.


I called about a dozen or a few more in march of 2011 and found 1700 to be the cheapest. that is with tax


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1695777 said:


> This weather watcher network is so f#cking stupid that 4 does..


Yes it is... the one day some guy from Champlin posted 3.5 inches when we had max 1.25... so then all my Champlin customers called and I had to explain what a Tard this guy was...


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1695816 said:


> I called about a dozen or a few more in march of 2011 and found 1700 to be the cheapest. that is with tax


Yea I just did a quick search and found the same.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1695812 said:


> Just stop posting.


Haha. You said it didn't matter.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1695823 said:


> Yes it is... the one day some guy from Champlin posted 3.5 inches when we had max 1.25... so then all my Champlin customers called and I had to explain what a Tard this guy was...


Ya, I've seen some like that with rain totals too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1695816 said:


> I called about a dozen or a few more in march of 2011 and found 1700 to be the cheapest. that is with tax


You didn't want one from menards? What could go wrong!?!?!


----------



## OC&D

unit28;1695704 said:


> cripes man...what else they want? might as well throw salt for free while you're there eh?
> 
> sorry to hear


They're a pretty good customer and they're more than willing to pay, it just would have been nice to have more notice so I could have prepared better. Heck, if LM22 can make it through a storm with the crap he deals with, I should consider my problems to be few!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1695830 said:


> You didn't want one from menards? What could go wrong!?!?!


nah. that's ok


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1695832 said:


> They're a pretty good customer and they're more than willing to pay, it just would have been nice to have more notice so I could have prepared better. Heck, if LM22 can make it through a storm with the crap he deals with, I should consider my problems to be few!


I was going to suggest subbing the walks out to lwnmwrmn.... He's always looking for more work!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1695844 said:


> nah. that's ok


Hahahahah!


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1695823 said:


> Yes it is... the one day some guy from Champlin posted 3.5 inches when we had max 1.25... so then all my Champlin customers called and I had to explain what a Tard this guy was...


That guy was probably one of the morons that hasn't shoveled or snowblown their driveway for two weeks and keeps calling every company around for a 1 time service. :laughing:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

some people. a lady call about here drive that's all packed and hasn't been touched all winter. I tell her I am not going out til after midnight. she about throws a screaming fit saying she needs to get out for a Christmas party and to get to her kids tomorrow. she also said she got just got back from north Carolina or somewhere. tuff crap. I am not dropping my plans just to deal with someone who fails to plan ahead


----------



## SnowGuy73

EmJayDub;1695855 said:


> That guy was probably one of the morons that hasn't shoveled or snowblown their driveway for two weeks and keeps calling every company around for a 1 time service. :laughing:


Haha, could be!


----------



## BossPlow614

Jimslawn, ill have a 2012 6x10 open for sale in the spring, brand new wiring (the final week of using this trailer before I got my 8.5x20 enclosed, my guy bumped a light with a caster of a WB & broke it messing up everything), decking reinforced with carriage bolts, trailer is in great shape but I want a bit more than Quality wanted for his . Its buried in snow right now and isn't going to move anytime soon unfortunately.

Edit:
Jims, was that one of your clients or someonr just calling?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1695832 said:


> They're a pretty good customer and they're more than willing to pay, it just would have been nice to have more notice so I could have prepared better. Heck, if LM22 can make it through a storm with the crap he deals with, I should consider my problems to be few!


Actually, I was going to ask where is it?

My sidewalk guys are always looking for more work and they can probably help ya out depending on where / what it is. You can pay them, they can use my stuff.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

EmJayDub;1695863 said:


> Jimslawn, ill have a 2012 6x10 open for sale in the spring, brand new wiring (the final week of using this trailer before I got my 8.5x20 enclosed, my guy bumped a light with a caster of a WB & broke it messing up everything), decking reinforced with carriage bolts, trailer is in great shape but I want a bit more than Quality wanted for his . Its buried in snow right now and isn't going to move anytime soon unfortunately


when it gets closer to spring let me know. or if you want to dig it out sometime.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1695856 said:


> some people. a lady call about here drive that's all packed and hasn't been touched all winter. I tell her I am not going out til after midnight. she about throws a screaming fit saying shoe needs to get out for a Christmas party and to get to her kids tomorrow. she also said she got just got back from north Carolina or somewhere. tuff crap. I am not dropping my plans just to deal with someone who fails to plan ahead


100.00 cash I would have said.


----------



## Green Grass

Holy cow I am not on here for a morning and snow has like 400 posts.


----------



## BossPlow614

jimslawnsnow;1695868 said:


> when it gets closer to spring let me know. or if you want to dig it out sometime.


Will do. Idk if you saw the edit to my post but was that lady an existing client?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

EmJayDub;1695863 said:


> Edit:
> Jims, was that one of your clients or someonr just calling?


it was just a one time deal. she should have hired someone before leaving the state. she also said its all ice and froze down. she said she would try to find someone or she would call back. I haven't heard from her since noon or so. there are plenty of idiots looking for a cheap customer


----------



## ryde307

Is anyone looking for a Boss 8' snow pusher? We have one on CL. Not a good selling point but I am not a huge fan of it to be honest thats part of why we are selling. Someone else might love them though. Happy to give a better deal to anyone on here.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1695870 said:


> 100.00 cash I would have said.


I thought after I hung up I should have said 150 cash up front


----------



## BossPlow614

jimslawnsnow;1695875 said:


> it was just a one time deal. she should have hired someone before leaving the state. she also said its all ice and froze down. she said she would try to find someone or she would call back. I haven't heard from her since noon or so. there are plenty of idiots looking for a cheap customer


Idiots. I used to get a ton of lawn related calls like that but they've faded out especially last year, thankfully.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1695871 said:


> Holy cow I am not on here for a morning and snow has like 400 posts.


I'm trying to arrange a meatball delivery but sss isn't responding....


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1695887 said:


> I'm trying to arrange a meatball delivery but sss isn't responding....


I'm busy making potatoes. Meatballs are next.


----------



## Greenery

Well I guess I better get out and do my christmas shopping soon.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

What happened?

Snow doesn't have border crossing permission?

Just checked the Midwest radar after lunch and all the north stuff is having problems crossing into MN.

Snow developing west of Souix Falls SD now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1695890 said:


> I'm busy making potatoes. Meatballs are next.


Well its about time!


----------



## SnowGuy73

greenery;1695895 said:


> Well I guess I better get out and do my christmas shopping soon.


Why rush into things....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1695871 said:


> Holy cow I am not on here for a morning and snow has like 400 posts.


He's making a run at my total. I'm trying to have a real life, but objects in my mirror are closer than they appear.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1695896 said:


> What happened?
> 
> Snow doesn't have border crossing permission?
> 
> Just checked the Midwest radar after lunch and all the north stuff is having problems crossing into MN.
> 
> Snow developing west of Souix Falls SD now.


Must be hitting dry air.

Weather channel is back down to 1" for tonight!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1695900 said:


> He's making a run at my total. I'm trying to have a real life, but objects in my mirror are closer than they appear.


Were coming, were coming!


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;1695782 said:


> Yea I dont know who got the deal 750.00. 2005 6.5x12 needed new mesh on the ramp and was a little rusty.


I have a 2003 12ft that I use time to time. For the money a guy would buy it for I would rather keep it for this or that.


----------



## djagusch

You guys are only 19,715 post away from catching canada!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

djagusch;1695910 said:


> You guys are only 19,715 post away from catching canada!


Just think it was a way bigger gap just a month ago


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1695887 said:


> I'm trying to arrange a meatball delivery but sss isn't responding....


He promised them to us!


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1695896 said:


> What happened?
> 
> Snow doesn't have border crossing permission?
> 
> Just checked the Midwest radar after lunch and all the north stuff is having problems crossing into MN.
> 
> Snow developing west of Souix Falls SD now.


It got stuck at the scale house. It is trying to get it's paperwork in order.


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;1695906 said:


> I have a 2003 12ft that I use time to time. For the money a guy would buy it for I would rather keep it for this or that.


Yea I agree, I'm going to get a new one in the spring so figured I could free up some space, now I'm kind of thinking would have been better of just fixing it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1695896 said:


> What happened?
> 
> Snow doesn't have border crossing permission?
> 
> Just checked the Midwest radar after lunch and all the north stuff is having problems crossing into MN.
> 
> Snow developing west of Souix Falls SD now.


Saw that as well... weird... my hourly total for this afternoon is at least down to .6 now... then 2.0 before midnight


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Next question.

Will the warm front moving up from NEB bring Unit's snow back north? Or will the movement continue to trend a bit south.

Sure looks like a lot more snow down around i-90 than they had forecast earlier.


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;1695879 said:


> Is anyone looking for a Boss 8' snow pusher? We have one on CL. Not a good selling point but I am not a huge fan of it to be honest thats part of why we are selling. Someone else might love them though. Happy to give a better deal to anyone on here.


I keep trying to send a PM and it wont let me... whats your price and what dont you like? Feel free to PM back...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Who the heck used all twelve sticks of butter I bought two days ago???¿¿


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1695923 said:


> Who the heck used all twelve sticks of butter I bought two days ago???¿¿


  

I've got this fetish.... you want them back?

They're just indented a bit on the top.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1695923 said:


> Who the heck used all twelve sticks of butter I bought two days ago???¿¿


My bad I really like my popcorn buttery!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1695913 said:


> He promised them to us!


I know.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1695929 said:


> My bad I really like my popcorn buttery!


Really buttery, I guess!


----------



## IDST

any body know how late Menards will be open tonight?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jagext;1695933 said:


> any body know how late Menards will be open tonight?


I think 5:00


----------



## SnowGuy73

Flurries here.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1695937 said:


> I think 5:00


You are correct sir.


----------



## ryde307

Looks like you guys near Rochester are about to get hit pretty good.
I know alot don't want snow but I am jealous. I just want a storm with more than 2". 3-4" would be nice for once.


----------



## ryde307

The metro almost looks like it is going to get split.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1695949 said:


> The metro almost looks like it is going to get split.


Please........


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1695953 said:


> Please........


That just means that you would get hit hard.


----------



## SnowGuy73

lwnmwrman22;1695953 said:


> please........


x 2...........


----------



## ryde307

I don't think they have enough salt on the lot.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1695864 said:


> Actually, I was going to ask where is it?
> 
> My sidewalk guys are always looking for more work and they can probably help ya out depending on where / what it is. You can pay them, they can use my stuff.


Probably not in a good spot for them. It's in South Minneapolis near 22nd and Hennepin.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1695958 said:


> I don't think they have enough salt on the lot.


Pretreating!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1695962 said:


> Probably not in a good spot for them. It's in South Minneapolis near 22nd and Hennepin.


Nope, was going off of your location of St. Paul.

Too far for them, for any reasonable price anyways.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sure does look like the snow is trending south to me, I just don't see northward movement.

The blob in IA now looks to hit Mankato, SE metro.

The stuff in SD really doesn't want to cross the border. More snow south of Aberdeen, which, if it keeps moving straight east, or even a bit SE, is sending it over the south metro.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1695966 said:


> Nope, was going off of your location of St. Paul.
> 
> Too far for them, for any reasonable price anyways.


I figured as much. I'm a little like you, I've got stuff in Newport, West St. Paul, St. Paul, Roseville, Rosemount, and South Minneapolis.* What's wrong with me? That's a long story.

Even with all the driving, I still average nearly twice as much per hour what I would make subbing for someone. The windshield time gets old after a while though.

*That's at night. I've got apartments that I do in North St. Paul and St. Paul during the day as well......


----------



## unit28

ryde307;1695946 said:


> Looks like you guys near Rochester are about to get hit pretty good.
> I know alot don't want snow but I am jealous. I just want a storm with more than 2". 3-4" would be nice for once.


earlier
some might have thought I was kidding about the yellow bands going towards Mankato and South


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1695976 said:


> earlier
> some might have thought I was kidding about the yellow bands going towards Mankato and South


I was with you Unit. Just get the greens and dark blues there as well.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1695966 said:


> Nope, was going off of your location of St. Paul.
> 
> Too far for them, for any reasonable price anyways.


They would probably miss some spots anyway :laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1695980 said:


> They would probably miss some spots anyway :laughing:


Not these two.

I'd put these two up against anyone's shovelers.

I pay them too much, but the sidewalks are spotless with zero issues every time, no matter if it's 2 hours worth of work, or 40.

Wish I had some more like them.

Just make sure they don't park directly behind your truck in a blind spot when you're taking a nap waiting for other drivers to get back.


----------



## Camden

ryde307;1695958 said:


> I don't think they have enough salt on the lot.


Holy smokes!


----------



## TKLAWN

Couple 13-14 flakes in Chaska.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1696005 said:


> Couple 13-14 flakes in Chaska.


I saw 3 but 5 sounds like more than 4!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I always.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Who?.........


----------



## OC&D

Flurries/light snow has started here.


----------



## djagusch

So when is the backside coming through? Western wi nws has done by 1 or 2 am. But north branch/forest lake says 4am. Which makes no sense.


----------



## TKLAWN

What the...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

the greens that were over me didn't produce anything but a couple flakes

oh and nws has me done by 11. I am thinking this is going to be a bust. but we will see


----------



## SnowGuy73

Doh k.........


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1696018 said:


> the greens that were over me didn't produce anything but a couple flakes


What's happening now?


----------



## SnowGuy73

I guess I could go put my new revese light bulbs in...


----------



## SnowGuy73

djagusch;1696015 said:


> So when is the backside coming through? Western wi nws has done by 1 or 2 am. But north branch/forest lake says 4am.  Which makes no sense.


Weather radio says a 5-9 hour window of snowfall, heaviest north metro and central MN.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1696023 said:


> Weather radio says a 5-9 hour window of snowfall, heaviest north metro and central MN.


They've been saying that all day.

Wife just got her present. I vacuumed without her asking.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1696025 said:


> They've been saying that all day.
> 
> Wife just got her present. I vacuumed without her asking.


I know that, but he asked.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1696021 said:


> What's happening now?


just a few flurries. windy as heck


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1696027 said:


> just a few flurries. windy as heck


Your east or west of Rochester?


----------



## SnowGuy73

At this rate that snow won't get here until midnight...


----------



## djagusch

SnowGuy73;1696026 said:


> I know that, but he asked.


I knew that also, but some on here have good insight on things compared to the paid azzhats on tv.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Wind has picked up here as well.


----------



## SnowGuy73

djagusch;1696035 said:


> I knew that also, but some on here have good insight on things compared to the paid azzhats on tv.


Sorry, I'm mot one of those people.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1696029 said:



> Your east or west of Rochester?


I am 30minutes west my work area is 45 minutes west. it is snowing now but visibility is 3-4 miles or more


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1696044 said:


> I am 30minutes west my work area is 45 minutes west. it is snowing now but visibility is 3-4 miles or more


Weird looks like you should be getting some good snow.


----------



## BossPlow614

Looks like it should hit us in the NW metrowithin a half hr.

Side note, my parents, younger bros & one of my bros gf's will be doing fondue tonight in place of not having it tmrw when ill set the fireworks off (not literally)


----------



## qualitycut

Looks like its splitting right over downtown


----------



## SnowGuy73

I have like a freezing mist right now.


----------



## qualitycut

At this point if we get an inch or little more I'm plowing everything.


----------



## OC&D

I had those few flurries earlier, but I've got nothing now.


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone have snow falling?


----------



## banonea

SnowGuy73;1695548 said:


> Saw that a while ago.
> 
> Did you join the suite?


no. for the most part my service is ok, I have a friend that use to work in the cell tower field and when they start messing with one tower to update them it screws up the rest, it will be done soon I hope. for the price, and amount of data I use, sprint is the best for me...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Three guesses.... Who's house is it snowing at??


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1696073 said:


> Three guesses.... Who's house is it snowing at??


I'm guessing you have 2" already.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1696073 said:


> Three guesses.... Who's house is it snowing at??


Your inlaw, your parents, and your house!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1696081 said:


> Your inlaw, your parents, and your house!


Considering they are all within 200' of each other..... Ding ding ding.


----------



## qualitycut

Part came for Shovel now I'm ready


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1695919 said:


> Next question.
> 
> Will the warm front moving up from NEB bring Unit's snow back north? Or will the movement continue to trend a bit south.
> 
> Sure looks like a lot more snow down around i-90 than they had forecast earlier.


works for me, that's my neck of the woods. I have a couple of accounts I need to do and the rest can wait till wed night
:yow!:


----------



## banonea

ryde307;1695946 said:


> Looks like you guys near Rochester are about to get hit pretty good.
> I know alot don't want snow but I am jealous. I just want a storm with more than 2". 3-4" would be nice for once.


how much and when will it start and stop


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1696082 said:


> Considering they are all within 200' of each other..... Ding ding ding.


Now everyone understands why you want a 30hr plow route.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1696045 said:


> Weird looks like you should be getting some good snow.


I got nothing in Rochester....


----------



## IDST

ran up to Menards to grab a few bags of salt and they tell me they can't do discounts on salt pricing anymore. got a letter from corporate. Don't know if it is just the Golden Valley store or not. So I left my 20 bags sitting at the check out and ran over to Home depot. they beat Menards by 40 cents a bag on the regular rock salt. They don't carry the same stuff as menards though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Channel 9 guy. 1-2" tonight, another 1-2" overnight.

Yuhas @ 4:45, 1-3" tonight, another burst about 7 am tomorrow morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I have nothing happening.


----------



## justinsp

very fine snow at my place Plymouth
I hate Christmas snows. Family left to Nodak for Christmas and here I sit twiddling my thumbs waiting for this crap. 5th time out of 6 years that I have missed the inlaw Christmas. Its ok the first few times but just getting old now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Weather channel is back up to 1-2" tonight....


----------



## SnowGuy73

justinsp;1696102 said:


> very fine snow at my place Plymouth
> I hate Christmas snows. Family left to Nodak for Christmas and here I sit twiddling my thumbs waiting for this crap. 5th time out of 6 years that I have missed the inlaw Christmas. Its ok the first few times but just getting old now.


Same boat over here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

New forecast discussion at 4 pm says although many places have a 2-4" forecast, that most areas will only see 1.5-2.5".


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1696105 said:


> New forecast discussion at 4 pm says although many places have a 2-4" forecast, that most areas will only see 1.5-2.5".


They still thinking midnight for end?


----------



## banonea

Snowing now
We are suppose to be done by 10:00 tonight


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Not sure what we have. Its dark and hard to tell with the wind and I can see the truck windows


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;1696110 said:


> Snowing now
> We are suppose to be done by 10:00 tonight


Still nothing here.


----------



## SnowClear

Send the attached to your customers. Courtesy of SIMA impact of snow campaign.


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowClear;1696119 said:


> Send the attached to your customers. Courtesy of SIMA impact of snow campaign.


Ha! ↑ I love it


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowClear;1696119 said:


> Send the attached to your customers. Courtesy of SIMA impact of snow campaign.


Nice ......


----------



## Green Grass

Snowing in Plymouth everything is white and covered.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1696124 said:


> Snowing in Plymouth everything is white and covered.


I'm still in the hole of no snow, collapsing fast though.


----------



## cbservicesllc

A coating in Brooklyn Park where I'm at for Christmas Eve... scrapped a church per their request before 4pm xmas eve service... lots of waves and thank you's as I was wrapping up so that makes me feel better... hopefully all of you get to spend as much or as little (emjaydub) time with your family as you like! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Green Grass

justinsp;1696102 said:


> very fine snow at my place Plymouth
> I hate Christmas snows. Family left to Nodak for Christmas and here I sit twiddling my thumbs waiting for this crap. 5th time out of 6 years that I have missed the inlaw Christmas. Its ok the first few times but just getting old now.


You must have good in laws. You couldn't force me to my in laws.


----------



## djagusch

The new nws graphical shows the snow ending from 9 to 11 depending where you are.


----------



## IDST

Local Weather Alert
Airport Weather Warning for Hennepin, MN
Other affected areas: 
…
Hennepin, MN
Issued by The National Weather Service
Minneapolis, MN
Tue, Dec 24, 2013, 5:01 PM CST

... AIRPORT WEATHER WARNING FOR HEAVY SNOW AT THE MINNEAPOLIS/SAINT PAUL INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT...
THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN THE TWIN CITIES/CHANHASSEN HAS ISSUED AN AIRPORT WEATHER WARNING FOR...
MINNEAPOLIS/SAINT PAUL INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT /MSP/
* VALID FROM 6 PM TO 9 PM CST THIS EVENING
FOR THE FOLLOWING THREATS...
* SNOW FALLING AT A RATE OF 3/4 INCH OR MORE PER HOUR.
SNOW WILL BEGIN AROUND 6 PM AND QUICKLY BECOME MODERATE TO HEAVY WITH VISIBILITIES RANGING FROM 1/4 TO 3/4 MILE THROUGH 9 PM. SNOWFALL RATES OF AROUND 3/4 INCH PER HOUR CAN BE EXPECTED DURING THIS TIMEFRAME WITH TOTAL ACCUMULATIONS IN THE 2 TO 3 INCH RANGE. SNOW WILL RAPIDLY TAPER OFF AFTER 9 PM.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Snowing moderately here. Looks like we'll get an easy 3" here at this rate.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1696171 said:


> Snowing moderately here. Looks like we'll get an easy 3" here at this rate.


Same, I have about 1/3" so far.


----------



## farmerkev

1/4 inch in Saint Paul. Snowing pretty decent but the flakes are so small it isn't adding up... radar app on my phone shows its half way passed already. Something I'm missing?


----------



## SnowGuy73

farmerkev;1696177 said:


> 1/4 inch in Saint Paul. Snowing pretty decent but the flakes are so small it isn't adding up... radar app on my phone shows its half way passed already. Something I'm missing?


The back side is still well west of Hutchinson. You have time yet!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1696181 said:


> The back side is still well west of Hutchinson. You have time yet!


Just stop already!


----------



## PremierL&L

What's with the dusting to inch tomorrow morning now? Everyone at six mentioned it.


----------



## unit28

getting warm here....

coke float with a shot of pep schnps
makes the spirits bright

or is it the twinkley lights on the tree

whatever


----------



## farmerkev

Are there still heavier bands to the west?


----------



## OC&D

Solid inch in **** Rapids so far.


----------



## SnowGuy73

farmerkev;1696189 said:


> Are there still heavier bands to the west?


Snowing good here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yuhas said 100% chance of snow before noon tomorrow and about another inch..... Great!


----------



## SnowGuy73

PremierL&L;1696185 said:


> What's with the dusting to inch tomorrow morning now? Everyone at six mentioned it.











I'd say from about 6-9:00 we got a good shot of snow again tomorrow.


----------



## BossPlow614

What's everybody doing with the snow that's coming tmrw? Going out tonight still?


----------



## unit28

fixnadump in chmplin
I guess

bands are getting darker


----------



## SnowGuy73

EmJayDub;1696201 said:


> What's everybody doing with the snow that's coming tmrw? Going out tonight still?


Hoping it doesn't happen.


----------



## djagusch

EmJayDub;1696201 said:


> What's everybody doing with the snow that's coming tmrw? Going out tonight still?


Going to ignore it, unless its a 1" account. Clear the 2"s we get tonight, see if it hits trigger again. The other option is to wait and clear it all at 11am tomorrow but guessing most wouldn't be happy with out being plowed in the morning.


----------



## BossPlow614

djagusch;1696206 said:


> Going to ignore it, unless its a 1" account. Clear the 2"s we get tonight, see if it hits trigger again. The other option is to wait and clear it all at 11am tomorrow but guessing most wouldn't be happy with out being plowed in the morning.


That is exactly what I'm thinking. I'd rather not be plowing in the middle of the day tomorrow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1696205 said:


> Hoping it doesn't happen.


This........

Just like what about the inch on Thursday?

We will hit the townhomes, gas stations and apartments tonight most likely. We are already at an inch.

If I don't hit two, I'm waiting.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1696209 said:


> This........
> 
> Just like what about the inch on Thursday?
> 
> We will hit the townhomes, gas stations and apartments tonight most likely. We are already at an inch.
> 
> If I don't hit two, I'm waiting.


What happened Thursday? I've seriously lost track of the events this year except the bigger one right away this year.


----------



## unit28

djagusch;1696206 said:


> Going to ignore it, unless its a 1" account. Clear the 2"s we get tonight, see if it hits trigger again. The other option is to wait and clear it all at 11am tomorrow but guessing most wouldn't be happy with out being plowed in the morning.


tiny wet azz flakes.
Was in Cmbdge a bit ago @95/65

wind blowing pretty good.

little accm ATTM


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1696209 said:


> This........
> 
> Just like what about the inch on Thursday?
> 
> We will hit the townhomes, gas stations and apartments tonight most likely. We are already at an inch.
> 
> If I don't hit two, I'm waiting.


I'm hitting everything tonight. Its coming down good here I bet we have a good inch if not more by now.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1696209 said:


> This........
> 
> Just like what about the inch on Thursday?
> 
> We will hit the townhomes, gas stations and apartments tonight most likely. We are already at an inch.
> 
> If I don't hit two, I'm waiting.


yeah Thrs

that POS weak clipper I saw on tap Friday jumped to TH now


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm not planning on doing any salting tonight though....

I can get up early on Thursday and hit it all before anything opens. Or ill do it after plowing if we get another inch tomorrow... I'm really hoping not though!


----------



## Green Grass

About 2" in Plymouth.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Well..... I went from less than an inch to around an inch now for tomorrow.... Bullsh!t.


----------



## djagusch

unit28;1696213 said:


> tiny wet azz flakes.
> Was in Cmbdge a bit ago @95/65
> 
> wind blowing pretty good.
> 
> little accm ATTM


.5"? 1"?

North branch not 3/4" yet.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1696221 said:


> About 2" in Plymouth.


I was going to grab a measurement after I finish my clam chowder.


----------



## CityGuy

Just shy of 3 inches in Montrose. Checked several spots on the drive and road.


----------



## unit28

they'd be easily over an inch 

had to go back and check the road
have 2 here

musta fell asleep or something


----------



## SnowGuy73

Been snowing like mad here for over an hour.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1696227 said:


> I was going to grab a measurement after I finish my clam chowder.


What happened to our meat balls???


----------



## qualitycut

Over 1 Richfield


----------



## jimslawnsnow

about an 1' 1/2" here so far. hoping its done in 2 hours but I doubt it


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1696233 said:


> What happened to our meat balls???


Hell if I know....

I'm eating progresso clam chowder here!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1696236 said:


> Hell if I know....
> 
> I'm eating progresso clam chowder here!


We had famous Daves


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1696235 said:


> about an 1' 1/2" here so far. hoping its done in 2 hours but I doubt it


It seems to have slowed down again, the system I mean.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Over an inch here. Looking at radar I'm starting to think 4" would be possible for me. Looks like its all headed to the heart of the metro.


----------



## unit28

pm your number
djago
nice pic of my driveway


----------



## justinsp

2.5" in NE Plymouth as of 740 pm and still coming down at a decent rate


----------



## SnowGuy73

1.5" here, still snowing.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1696241 said:


> Over an inch here. Looking at radar I'm starting to think 4" would be possible for me. Looks like its all headed to the heart of the metro.


I had it frcasted to jump over you and land in st paul.
But it's closing together pretty well at this point

stay safe


----------



## ringahding1

Inch in Stillwater & coming down pretty decent


----------



## BossPlow614

2.25" here and still coming down. Hitting everything tonight except a preschool that's not open until Thursday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

EmJayDub;1696250 said:


> 2.25" here and still coming down. Hitting everything tonight except a preschool that's not open until Thursday.


I'm hitting everything except one office I know is closed.


----------



## Greenery

I'm up in Fridley right now and its about two knuckles deep.

Will be headed out tonight.


----------



## unit28

Jago has a pic


----------



## mn-bob

Merry-Christmas and Happy Holidays to everybody . 

Buck


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like the heavy stuff should be ending here shortly.


----------



## SnowGuy73

mn-bob;1696260 said:


> Merry-Christmas and Happy Holidays to everybody .
> 
> Buck


Same to you!!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

1.5" in **** rapids, seems like its blowing more than snowing the flakes are tiny


----------



## unit28

they're tiny but
the Omega gradiant hit the dendritic growth zone and the plowable snow is fluffy.

grab the leaf blower for sidewalks


----------



## djagusch

unit28;1696256 said:


> Jago has a pic


Just texted you.


----------



## farmerkev

1.5" in north end of Saint Paul. Little bit heavier but still tiny flakes. Would be nice if it wrapped up though. Gonna be enough to do everything but would be nice to get a few hours sleep before Christmas plans tomorrow.


----------



## djagusch

Commericals not open tomorrow I'm waiting on till Wednesday night/Thursday morn.


----------



## SnowGuy73

farmerkev;1696269 said:


> 1.5" in north end of Saint Paul. Little bit heavier but still tiny flakes. Would be nice if it wrapped up though. Gonna be enough to do everything but would be nice to get a few hours sleep before Christmas plans tomorrow.


I heading out as soon as its done to.


----------



## SnowGuy73

djagusch;1696270 said:


> Commericals not open tomorrow I'm waiting on till Wednesday night/Thursday morn.


I don't know what to do.... If I do everything it will snow another inch tomorrow and if I don't do everything we won't see a flake!


----------



## qualitycut

1.25 in wsp


----------



## TKLAWN

Looks to be out by 10. Just going to do resis and town homes, then hit commercials tomorrow night.


----------



## unit28

djagusch;1696270 said:


> Commericals not open tomorrow I'm waiting on till Wednesday night/Thursday morn.


yeah
it ain't going anywhere,
and most likely tomorrow you'd find some drifts to clear out anyway,
especially if you did them all tonight


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1696277 said:


> Looks to be out by 10. Just going to do resis and town homes, then hit commercials tomorrow night.


I'm just hoping we don't get a bunch of traffic in the commercial ones if there not plowed. Everything will be packed down then.


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1696252 said:


> I'm hitting everything except one office I know is closed.


For once this season (& most of last year) residential props are top priority.


----------



## TKLAWN

Just under 2 inches in waconia.


----------



## SSS Inc.

2+ here still coming down good.


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;1696280 said:


> I'm just hoping we don't get a bunch of traffic in the commercial ones if there not plowed. Everything will be packed down then.


it's like sugar sand
Not sure if it's going to pack down
I'm from Tx so I don't know everything about all this.

The wind is able to blow it around easily, it's extreamly cold....
and it didn't stick to my socks when I went outside.


----------



## farmerkev

SnowGuy73;1696274 said:


> I don't know what to do.... If I do everything it will snow another inch tomorrow and if I don't do everything we won't see a flake!


Please do everything! Thanks


----------



## SnowGuy73

1.75" Shakopee.


----------



## SnowGuy73

farmerkev;1696287 said:


> Please do everything! Thanks


Haha. We will see.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This stuff won't pack too well, not overly wet.


----------



## SnowGuy73

F#ck it. I'm not doing the commercial properties, everyone is on the same page here now with around/about an inch tomorrow. 

Only one is per time anyway so screw it!


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1696291 said:


> This stuff won't pack too well, not overly wet.


the kids in Target parking lot were trying already

either that or Grandpa had to much egnogg juice and was doing some killer donuts out there

wiat a second
edit...
it was you......... wasn't it LMN


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like nice and warm Friday Saturday, that will be nice.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1696293 said:


> F#ck it. I'm not doing the commercial properties, everyone is on the same page here now with around/about an inch tomorrow.
> 
> Only one is per time anyway so screw it!


my nws are down to 1/2'' and accu weather is at .1 for me. I have mostly residentials so they are getting done tonight and even have extra help. 150 drives and 4-5 acres of parking lots will be done in 5-6 hours at most. plus I am heading out of own early tomorrow morning


----------



## IDST

We will be going out as soon as it's done. Hitting everything and hopefully won't hit trigger with tomorrow's snow. Have to try to spend some time with the family. they all went up to grandparents today.


----------



## IDST

Looks like another hour or so and it should be done


----------



## SSS Inc.

2.5" still snowing hard. Going out when its over.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hoping to get out a little after 9 here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Down to just flurries here.


----------



## qualitycut

Opening presents hopefully doesn't take 3 hours, looks like it may by the look of It


----------



## farmerkev

Just shoveled everything at home. Lost my motivation for tonight cause I got lots of sidewalk to take care of.... glad it isn't wet!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have everyone but one shoveler coming in.

He didn't think we would work, so he's been drinking.

We wi hit the stuff that's open and our residential properties. Everything else waits until after dinner tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1696323 said:


> I have everyone but one shoveler coming in.
> 
> He didn't think we would work, so he's been drinking.
> 
> We wi hit the stuff that's open and our residential properties. Everything else waits until after dinner tomorrow.


Sounds like a good plan.


----------



## farmerkev

Have fun and be safe out there everybody! Merry Christmas


----------



## banonea

Heading out shortly to do our apartment and trailer park, rest is tomorrow night...... hope everyone has a safe, damage free and merry Christmas. .... that goes double for you lwmn. ...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1696340 said:


> Heading out shortly to do our apartment and trailer park, rest is tomorrow night...... hope everyone has a safe, damage free and merry Christmas. .... that goes double for you lwmn. ...


hopefully he doesn't take that wrong and do twice as much damage


----------



## 09Daxman

2.75 in oakdale and still snowing good. I'm going go get a little nap in and then head out around 3 or 4 to hit my residential accounts. Then commercial tomorrow night.

Also what do you think about this skid? I know it's a little on the smaller side, and only a single speed but if it comes with a door I think it's not to bad of a deal. Or am I smoking something? 

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/grd/4246191763.html


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

09Daxman;1696355 said:


> 2.75 in oakdale and still snowing good. I'm going go get a little nap in and then head out around 3 or 4 to hit my commercial accounts. Then residentials tomorrow night.


Isn't that backwards?

And gee...thanks banonea


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1696323 said:


> I have everyone but one shoveler coming in.
> 
> He didn't think we would work, so he's been drinking.
> 
> We wi hit the stuff that's open and our residential properties. Everything else waits until after dinner tomorrow.


Sounds like you're starting on a positive note!

A light 3 Inches here in Maple Grove... doing all the resi's, townhomes, and churches tonight. Commercial, Schools, and Park & Rides will be tomorrow night.


----------



## 09Daxman

Edit for having to many captains tonight. Man I better start drinking some water. Haha


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/grd/4246191763.html

try that


----------



## Green Grass

Well I think it is time to get to work so I can be home for when the kids get up.


----------



## BossPlow614

We may not be doing fondue at the grandparent's house tmrw but at least we did fondue with my parent's, younger bros & one of my bro's gf.


----------



## qualitycut

EmJayDub;1696377 said:


> We may not be doing fondue at the grandparent's house tmrw but at least we did fondue with my parent's, younger bros & one of my bro's gf.


Where is a pic of his gf?


----------



## BossPlow614

↑ ha. I'm not taking a pic of her, talk about awkward.


----------



## Drakeslayer

How many people were stabbed in the lips?


----------



## f250leo

Merry Christmas everyone. Have a small route of my own to do in the am with no other plans so if you have some extra work for a 8 foot plow and 2 stroke snowblower 


Let's talk. 612 323 2927


----------



## BossPlow614

Still going but no one, who eats it right off the cooking fork? Its hot as lava coming out of the frier.


----------



## Green Grass

Snow you go to bed??


----------



## ringahding1

09Daxman;1696355 said:


> 2.75 in oakdale and still snowing good. I'm going go get a little nap in and then head out around 3 or 4 to hit my residential accounts. Then commercial tomorrow night.
> 
> Also what do you think about this skid? I know it's a little on the smaller side, and only a single speed but if it comes with a door I think it's not to bad of a deal. Or am I smoking something?
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/grd/4246191763.html


I'm in Oakdale now...just spitting dust now


----------



## cbservicesllc

Sure hope that stuff in Nodak falls apart or dries up...


----------



## qualitycut

So city plows are not out. Means cleaning drive ends tomorrow yea!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1696397 said:


> Sure hope that stuff in Nodak falls apart or dries up...


That's your snow for the morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1696399 said:


> So city plows are not out. Means cleaning drive ends tomorrow yea!!!!


They won't be out til tomorrow afternoon. Cities aren't going to want to pay double time twice (waiting for tomorrow's snow).


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1696404 said:


> They won't be out til tomorrow afternoon. Cities aren't going to want to pay double time twice (waiting for tomorrow's snow).


I know a couple out here are doing a midnight start.


----------



## 09Daxman

ringahding1;1696396 said:


> I'm in Oakdale now...just spitting dust now


Yup, and now it's not doing anything. I'm going out now.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1696405 said:


> I know a couple out here are doing a midnight start.


Ours are out now... they'll wait for the next inch for early Thursday


----------



## qualitycut

Highways are brutal traffic jams 494 and 52


----------



## SSS Inc.

3+ out by moa. Isn't this fun.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1696422 said:


> 3+ out by moa. Isn't this fun.


Well I should be home before the kids get up which is all that matters.


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1696422 said:


> 3+ out by moa. Isn't this fun.


Absolutely! No uncertainty with what should or shouldn't be done!


----------



## SSS Inc.

No doubt this time. Its been so long it looks like 6". I'm quiting at 5:30 done or not so I can get home as well.


----------



## Green Grass

Two drunk customers equals $300 in tips so far


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1696394 said:


> Snow you go to bed??


Pushing snow. What's up?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Gotta love drunken cougars on Xmas eve!


----------



## millsaps118

Green Grass;1696436 said:


> Two drunk customers equals $300 in tips so far


They must be drunk as fawk! LOL, who ever said going out on xmas eve - technically xmas day sucked?


----------



## millsaps118

SnowGuy73;1696439 said:


> Gotta love drunken cougars on Xmas eve!


Either you got handed some nice tits......I mean tips, or you were giving out tips


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1696438 said:


> Pushing snow. What's up?


You got quiet


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1696445 said:


> You got quiet


Haha.....

Working now, no time for idle chatter.


----------



## Green Grass

millsaps118;1696442 said:


> They must be drunk as fawk! LOL, who ever said going out on xmas eve - technically xmas day sucked?


The one guy was hammered.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1696448 said:


> Haha.....
> 
> Working now, no time for idle chatter.


So busy picking up older women.


----------



## Greenery

Nice. Plymouth streets are plowed....


----------



## ryde307

Just got done doing Churches and anything else open tomorrow. Everything thing else will be done tomorrow night. Excelsior/Minnetonka area was around 3 inches didn't measure exact. It looked like 6 after all the 1" stuff like someone said.
It pushes really easy and scrapes down well.


----------



## SnowGuy73

millsaps118;1696443 said:


> Either you got handed some nice tits......I mean tips, or you were giving out tips


No jugs tonight unfortunately, just some very flirty milfs!


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1696452 said:


> Just got done doing Churches and anything else open tomorrow. Everything thing else will be done tomorrow night. Excelsior/Minnetonka area was around 3 inches didn't measure exact. It looked like 6 after all the 1" stuff like someone said.
> It pushes really easy and scrapes down well.


Same, done with all residentials and my one commercial that's open tomorrow...Time for a beer I guess!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1696450 said:


> So busy picking up older women.


I have a thing for older women, what can I say!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sure could go for some meatballs right about now........


----------



## cbservicesllc

greenery;1696451 said:


> Nice. Plymouth streets are plowed....


Thank hamelfire!


----------



## qualitycut

The city was plowing the ice rink and that was it. Some of my residential piles didn't get bigger though.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1696457 said:


> Sure could go for some meatballs right about now........


Some meatballs and Coors sounds perfect because I am done for today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1696459 said:


> The city was plowing the ice rink and that was it.


Sounds like a priority.


----------



## 09Daxman

I wish it would snow like this everytime. Pushes real easy, and scraps down good.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1696463 said:


> Some meatballs and Coors sounds perfect because I am done for today.


They were darn good. We're done with everything we have to do. Tough luck on the rest. Time for a beer some meatballs Swedish sausage and Christmas story. Merry Christmas!


----------



## banonea

Got what we need done and at home already. This is the first time I have plowed on Christmas eve or day...not to bad, the wife came with me tonight so it was fun. I did realize why I have shovelers. I haven't shoveled this much in years......


----------



## Green Grass

Merry Christmas to all and to all good night!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1696469 said:


> Merry Christmas to all and to all good night!


You better start assembling some toys before the kids wake up.

I know I should go to bed but dang these beers taste good.


----------



## ringahding1

We r gunna knock everything out tonite...& kick back tmrw with feetball & fam ...probably do some cleaning tmrw nite


----------



## SSS Inc.

ringahding1;1696471 said:


> We r gunna knock everything out tonite...& kick back tmrw with feetball & fam ...probably do some cleaning tmrw nite


That was my plan(minus the feetball part). Looked at the clock and realized the kids will be up way before I would finish so I quit. I wish I finished though, you'll def. enjoy tomorrow more.


----------



## banonea

How are people doing are we almost done?


----------



## qualitycut

2 hrs left hopefully.


----------



## BossPlow614

banonea;1696474 said:


> How are people doing are we almost done?


We're about 3/8 done. Hitting everything except one preschool, doing that tmrw night. This includes the empty houses that are on the market for a management company which don't have to be done. We'll see how tired I am, my shoveler (younger bro) is already falling asleep between stops. His gf rode with us tonight & she fell asleep by about 1:30 :laughing: ... started at about 11:30.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Another 2 hours left, quick nap, and then up with the kids.


----------



## qualitycut

EmJayDub;1696476 said:


> We're about 3/8 done. Hitting everything except one preschool, doing that tmrw night. This includes the empty houses that are on the market for a management company which don't have to be done. We'll see how tired I am, my shoveler (younger bro) is already falling asleep between stops. His gf rode with us tonight & she fell asleep by about 1:30 :laughing: ... started at about 11:30.


You can take a picture now and she won't know lol


----------



## BossPlow614

Ha, except for the loud "click" my phone makes with the camera when it takes a pic.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like the new snow is gone. Gonna just continue with the list I guess.


----------



## unit28

http://radar.weather.gov/radar.php?rid=MPX&product=N0S&overlay=11101111&loop=yes
Yea right....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1696483 said:


> http://radar.weather.gov/radar.php?rid=MPX&product=N0S&overlay=11101111&loop=yes
> Yea right....


Snow showers. Nothing that will add up to an inch.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Going back to my email exchange with the bank from early December......

They were talking about how nice Mad Jack's lot was when they had an inch of snow on the parking lot.

Above picture is Mad Jack's contractor pushing snow into the bank lot and blocking one of the main drives.

Figured I'd send a quick email to the bank with a pic and say the parking lot isn't always blacker on the other side of the island.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1696488 said:


> Going back to my email exchange with the bank from early December......
> 
> They were talking about how nice Mad Jack's lot was when they had an inch of snow on the parking lot.
> 
> Above picture is Mad Jack's contractor pushing snow into the bank lot and blocking one of the main drives.
> 
> Figured I'd send a quick email to the bank with a pic and say the parking lot isn't always blacker on the other side of the island.


Atta-boy!!! You should push everything back!


----------



## OC&D

Just saw Quality bebopping down 61. 

In other news, it's snowing again.


----------



## qualitycut

Hotel manager calls and said we need to scrap the lot to bare pavement.. They are a 2 inch trigger and never salt


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1696529 said:


> Hotel manager calls and said we need to scrap the lot to bare pavement.. They are a 2 inch trigger and never salt


Ha, have fun with that.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1696533 said:


> Ha, have fun with that.


Told him to pound sand.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1696534 said:


> Told him to pound sand.


I would have told him to spread salt, but to each their own I guess.


----------



## BossPlow614

On the last property of the night (20 min ago, it's an empty house under remodeling for a management co & there's a dumpster in the driveway), as I'm plowing I see someone walking out of the house next door, thinking "great, some idiot one timer", it was the neighbor wearing a robe to complain to me not to pile snow over the property line because the dirt in the snow will pile up In his grass. I told him there are stakes where the property line is (placed by management co) and that the pile isn't protruding past them, he walked away and continued to watch from his front door. I really wanted to go off & argue with the guy however with company graphics on my truck & an image to protect, ill pass.

We mowed this place last season and all the lawns surrounding were complete garbage anyway. There are 2 young trees on the other side making piling impossible there and with a dumpster taking half the left side I'm left to pile where its at now.

Anyway, I'm exhausted, all resis are done, saving commercials for tonight since none are open anyway & i see my company is the only one making that decision judging by what i saw tonught. Goodnight


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1696534 said:


> Told him to pound sand.


Should have told too salt it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Merry Christmas Everyone!

Glad I didn't plow the commercial stuff last night/this morning. It looks like we got a good 1/4-1/2" again here.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1696557 said:


> Should have told too salt it.


Make more money that way.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1696559 said:


> Make more money that way.


I make all my money that way Haha.


----------



## ryde307

We got another 1/4" this morning in chanhassen/excelsior.
Merry Christmas


----------



## skorum03

Merry Christmas fellas. This snow that started going to amount to anything? I did everything last night.


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1696599 said:


> Merry Christmas fellas. This snow that started going to amount to anything? I did everything last night.


Got about 1/3" here, snowed 3-4 hours I'm guessing.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1696505 said:


> Atta-boy!!! You should push everything back!


I would, and I'd be st mad jacks the minute they open tomorrow asking Wtf!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

How about a little New Years Eve Snow? 

Why didn't anyone tell me not to Watch a Christmas story and have several beers at 3 a.m. Kids were up at six. :crying: I'm thinking I'll be headed back out where I left off at about 4 a.m. tonight. 

These are some big flakes right now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1696618 said:


> How about a little New Years Eve Snow?
> 
> Why didn't anyone tell me not to Watch a Christmas story and have several beers at 3 a.m. Kids were up at six. :crying: I'm thinking I'll be headed back out where I left off at about 4 a.m. tonight.
> 
> These are some big flakes right now.


NYE is fine as long as there isn't anything before then.


----------



## ringahding1

LwnmwrMan22;1696626 said:


> NYE is fine as long as there isn't anything before then.[/QUOTE
> 
> Agreed...
> even tho my family is literally forcing me right now to stay in the house....cuz they know they would not c me for hours...I would be scouting/cleaning/scraping/spraying down my trucks or something.


----------



## Martinson9

Merry Christmas everyone! It stinks that we had to work, but at least we had perfect timing and snow that scraped and pushed as easy as pie. :salute:


----------



## SnowClear

Happy holidays to everyone! Go crazy... eggnog or whatever your choice holiday beverage might be.


----------



## unit28

skorum03;1696599 said:


> Merry Christmas fellas. This snow that started going to amount to anything? I did everything last night.


it's added up to 1/2-3/4

and besides what's on tap tomorrow

The QPF frcst is light from next Mondy to Wed
however NWS said they're probably on the light side for pcp amounts ATTM


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1696618 said:


> How about a little New Years Eve Snow?
> 
> Why didn't anyone tell me not to Watch a Christmas story and have several beers at 3 a.m. Kids were up at six. :crying: I'm thinking I'll be headed back out where I left off at about 4 a.m. tonight.
> 
> These are some big flakes right now.


I have the alarm set for 1:00 am to do the commercial stuff and salt.... Then a nice nap tomorrow, hopefully!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1696663 said:


> I have the alarm set for 1:00 am to do the commercial stuff and salt.... Then a nice nap tomorrow, hopefully!


We are heading back out at 3 this afternoon.

The two larger schools we left some work from the last snow, so there'll be a bit of snow.

Couple of the drivers won't be in until 7ish. The shovelers are all ready to go.

Figure we will get started early on the stuff, hopefully finish by noon tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1696674 said:


> We are heading back out at 3 this afternoon.
> 
> The two larger schools we left some work from the last snow, so there'll be a bit of snow.
> 
> Couple of the drivers won't be in until 7ish. The shovelers are all ready to go.
> 
> Figure we will get started early on the stuff, hopefully finish by noon tomorrow.


Damn, were not even eating dinner until 4:00 tonight at my parents house.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1696540 said:


> I would have told him to spread salt, but to each their own I guess.


I meant spread sand. Lol no I just explained to him why its not bare pavement along with all the construction crap in the lot also.


----------



## Green Grass

Out doing a couple commericals now before heading to my parents at 3


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1696699 said:


> Out doing a couple commericals now before heading to my parents at 3


I should've done the same, sun is shining here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Number 4 is saying light snow around noon tomorrow, no accumulation. 33 degrees on Saturday, 1 degree Sunday.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1696707 said:


> I should've done the same, sun is shining here.


The sun is out and the lots are turning wet and clean fast.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Whoever does the Kwik trip in river falls needs to salt. Ice all over and cars nearly running into each other the building and gas pumps


----------



## Green Grass

Suck to be you guys I get to sleep tonight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1696679 said:


> Damn, were not even eating dinner until 4:00 tonight at my parents house.


Did one round of Christmas last night before plowing.

The next round is Saturday as the sis/bro in law worked yesterday and have to work tomorrow. They didn't want to drive up from Eau Claire for a day.

Trying to get some sleep, but ended up stuffing the wife's stocking instead.

Gonna be a long night.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1696775 said:


> Trying to get some sleep, but ended up stuffing the wife's stocking instead.
> 
> t.


Huh?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## TKLAWN

Sounds better than sleep any day of the week.


----------



## Camden

We made another full run today. I'm not even sure how many times it's been this month but it's a lot. I decided this morning that I'm going to give the small businesses I plow the option of making payments. There's no way they could've budgeted for anything like this.


----------



## OC&D

Well I just finished up as much as I'm going to do today. Off to my sister's for dinner and I can knock out my apartments tomorrow morning. 

Cheers!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Headed back out. Got an hour of sleep. Should last me just fine.

Gotta plow that extra school too, plus we are down a truck from the C plow that blew the hose last storm. Might have to find a driver for my truck later.


----------



## BossPlow614

Sitting here waiting at my Grandparents house waiting for the helicopter parents to get their damn kids up from a nap before they come over. Nvm the start time was supposed to be 2:30! I could've still been sleeping! Still have a solid night of commercials to go do just in time for the "dinner" to start. Hoping Chipotle is open!


----------



## ryde307

Good luck with the salad Emjay


----------



## BossPlow614

Hahahaha! Heading to do commercials as soon as it starts :laughing:


----------



## unit28

probably a typical glitch on NWS

latest long term dscs -
didn't dsc nuthin past Saturday


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak says just enough snow for a slick pm commute tomorrow between 10:00-4:00.

Not sure how much snow that is...


----------



## SnowGuy73

EmJayDub;1696838 said:


> Hahahaha! Heading to do commercials as soon as it starts :laughing:


My prime rib sure was good!

I'm too full to work I think!


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1696878 said:


> Novak says just enough snow for a slick pm commute tomorrow between 10:00-4:00.
> 
> Not sure how much snow that is...


Nws has "less than 1" possible" before 7pm tmrw. Must be what he's referring to.

I basically woke up & left, starving, got some gift cards to Chipotle, it's calling my name once the whole presents thing is done!


----------



## SnowGuy73

EmJayDub;1696881 said:


> Nws has "less than 1" possible" before 7pm tmrw. Must be what he's referring to.
> 
> I basically woke up & left, starving, got some gift cards to Chipotle, it's calling my name once the whole presents thing is done!


I'm pretty sure they aren't open.

Atleast the one I plow isn't.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Better not get too many people *****ing tonight or tomorrow. I'm not in the mood.

Just had a neighbor to a daycare complain that the snow I'm piling is going to flood their property. I pushed about 15 sq ft of snow into their pile of 50 cu yards.

I was arguing with the guy then just said "Yep Got it" and took off, clipping g his arm with my mirror. 

Sure I'll be getting a call now.


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1696884 said:


> I'm pretty sure they aren't open.
> 
> Atleast the one I plow isn't.


Damn. I guess I'll find out. If not, Fat Ron's (McDonald's) it is.


----------



## SnowGuy73

EmJayDub;1696893 said:


> Damn. I guess I'll find out. If not, Fat Ron's (McDonald's) it is.


That I know is... Past one one the way to mom and dads.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

EmJayDub;1696893 said:


> Damn. I guess I'll find out. If not, Fat Ron's (McDonald's) it is.


Most McD's are closed too.. Pretty much gas station food today.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1696886 said:


> Better not get too many people *****ing tonight or tomorrow. I'm not in the mood.
> 
> Just had a neighbor to a daycare complain that the snow I'm piling is going to flood their property. I pushed about 15 sq ft of snow into their pile of 50 cu yards.
> 
> I was arguing with the guy then just said "Yep Got it" and took off, clipping g his arm with my mirror.
> 
> Sure I'll be getting a call now.


The guy who complained last week about my little pile had a big no trespassing sign in the pile so all my snow now is piled there just short of his property line.


----------



## banonea

EmJayDub;1696893 said:


> Damn. I guess I'll find out. If not, Fat Ron's (McDonald's) it is.


All my Mcdonald are closed in Rochester, very happy about that. We are going out at 8 and will do everything. We got another 2" from 2 am to when I got up this morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1696897 said:


> Most McD's are closed too.. Pretty much gas station food today.


Hopefully he stuck around for the salad then.

Back at it here...


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1696960 said:


> Hopefully he stuck around for the salad then.
> 
> Back at it here...


One aunt & uncle made a chilli and of which was very, very good so I decided to stay. Probably made the right choice kuz nothing is open.


----------



## SSS Inc.

EmJayDub;1696971 said:


> One aunt & uncle made a chilli and of which was very, very good so I decided to stay. Probably made the right choice kuz nothing is open.


You should have eaten everything with a skewer. I think that would have got the point across.

Lwnmrw, be sure to post how long it takes to plow that school. I thought about it last night when I whipped out a 6 acre hotel in about 3 hours. Granted it was half full of cars which I suppose actually makes it harder.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Per nws for me tomorrow.

Periods of snow, mainly before 5pm. High near 23. Calm wind becoming southeast around 5 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible. 

Didn't see this until now, guess I wasn't paying attention today.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Mine is the same except around one inch


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1697004 said:


> You should have eaten everything with a skewer. I think that would have got the point across.
> 
> Lwnmrw, be sure to post how long it takes to plow that school. I thought about it last night when I whipped out a 6 acre hotel in about 3 hours. Granted it was half full of cars which I suppose actually makes it harder.


3.5". 2 hours on the nuts, shovel for 1/2 hour.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yay. More snow. Goodie.

We going to start to run out of places pretty soon, and we actually have room to put snow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1697027 said:


> 3.5". 2 hours on the nuts, shovel for 1/2 hour.


Well that answers that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1697033 said:


> Well that answers that.


Problem I have now is, I've got a 2 hour property 30 miles round trip the opposite direction of everything else I do.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1697036 said:


> Problem I have now is, I've got a 2 hour property 30 miles round trip the opposite direction of everything else I do.


I'd go back to what you were talking about the other day, some sort of incremental pricing or per time price. How about these guys that are working for you have someone else plow it so they can see themselves that the times are WAY off.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1697041 said:


> I'd go back to what you were talking about the other day, some sort of incremental pricing or per time price. How about these guys that are working for you have someone else plow it so they can see themselves that the times are WAY off.


I told him $150 1.5-4". $225 4"-8". 2.5 hours @ $60 / hour is $150. He said "here are the keys".

I figure after 3 times I can shave 30 minutes off.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1697043 said:


> I told him $150 1.5-4". $225 4"-8". 2.5 hours @ $60 / hour is $150. He said "here are the keys".
> 
> I figure after 3 times I can shave 30 minutes off.


The keys to what? I take it he's not interested. If you can do it faster it will balance some of the travel time it takes to get there. Maybe someone on here is interested.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1697048 said:


> The keys to what? I take it he's not interested. If you can do it faster there will be some of the travel. Maybe someone on here is interested.


The keys to get in the gate to finish the back bottom right corner.

The playground on the right in the pic is fenced in.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1697043 said:


> I told him $150 1.5-4". $225 4"-8". 2.5 hours @ $60 / hour is $150. He said "here are the keys".
> 
> I figure after 3 times I can shave 30 minutes off.


Nice... just heading out to finish commericals now...


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1697012 said:


> Per nws for me tomorrow.
> 
> Periods of snow, mainly before 5pm. High near 23. Calm wind becoming southeast around 5 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible.
> 
> Didn't see this until now, guess I wasn't paying attention today.


 Really? Not that I mind the money, but I wouldn't mind at least 3 or 4 days off at this point. I plan on plowing in the winter, but I also plan on only plowing for a small fraction of the total days in the winter, so all of that other stuff I need to get after....yeah, I'm not exactly getting after it now am I?

Plus my ass is getting sore.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1697051 said:


> The keys to get in the gate to finish the back bottom right corner.
> 
> The playground on the right in the pic is fenced in.


I'm sorry, but what a dishonest pr!ck. The really crappy part is that he probably knows that it's out of your way to go and do it. That may be why he padded his hours so much in the first place, thinking that you'd just go along with it because it would be too much of a PITA to switch things around mid-winter.

People suck. :realmad:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1697059 said:


> Really? Not that I mind the money, but I wouldn't mind at least 3 or 4 days off at this point. I plan on plowing in the winter, but I also plan on only plowing for a small fraction of the total days in the winter, so all of that other stuff I need to get after....yeah, I'm not exactly getting after it now am I?
> 
> Plus my ass is getting sore.


My knees are killing me.


----------



## OC&D

cbservicesllc;1697053 said:


> Nice... just heading out to finish commericals now...


Have fun. I did all of mine this morning. I'll have a beer for you.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1697059 said:


> Really? Not that I mind the money, but I wouldn't mind at least 3 or 4 days off at this point. I plan on plowing in the winter, but I also plan on only plowing for a small fraction of the total days in the winter, so all of that other stuff I need to get after....yeah, I'm not exactly getting after it now am I?
> 
> Plus my ass is getting sore.


Not sure what changes will be made tonight but I was surprised to see it when I finally checked. It probably won't even flurry.


----------



## SnowGuy73

EmJayDub;1696971 said:


> One aunt & uncle made a chilli and of which was very, very good so I decided to stay. Probably made the right choice kuz nothing is open.


That's good to hear.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1697012 said:


> Per nws for me tomorrow.
> 
> Periods of snow, mainly before 5pm. High near 23. Calm wind becoming southeast around 5 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible.
> 
> Didn't see this until now, guess I wasn't paying attention today.


Come on!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Well I'm done....

Until tomorrow, I guess.


----------



## Camden

OC&D;1697059 said:


> Plus my ass is getting sore.


My thumb is sore from all the pressing I do on the controller. If this keeps up I'll need to figure out a new way to press the buttons because it's becoming a little bit of an issue.


----------



## SnowGuy73

My NWS is the same as sss. I also ha e snow for tonigh of less than half inch.... When the Hell did this happen?


----------



## BossPlow614

A couple hours left of commercials, then it's finally time to sleep, but great music on tonight!


----------



## ryde307

Just saw half inch in the morning and another 1-2" during the day. I don't mind the 1-2" but the 1/2" might be a problem. Guys are out now finishing anything that hasn't been done. Really hope I don't have to try and get people out again early in the morning.


----------



## OC&D

Camden;1697077 said:


> My thumb is sore from all the pressing I do on the controller. If this keeps up I'll need to figure out a new way to press the buttons because it's becoming a little bit of an issue.


I have a similar problem with my left elbow. I have my controller mounted on the dash NW of the steering wheel, so I rest my elbow on the ledge of the door to use the controller. After a while the old elbow starts getting a wee bit tender.

I've never had a problem with my fingers, the big toggle switches on a Leo controller aren't too tough on them.


----------



## OC&D

EmJayDub;1697082 said:


> A couple hours left of commercials, then it's finally time to sleep, but great music on tonight!


I have no idea who that even is. I should post some pics of the channels I listen to on Sirius and see what you think. I think it might be like two people speaking two totally different languages trying to understand each other, except I think I'm probably the one speaking English around here!


----------



## SnowGuy73

EmJayDub;1697082 said:


> great music on tonight!


???????????


----------



## BossPlow614

Its Hoodrich Radio on Sirius XM's Hip Hop Nation. The newest hip hop from the Atlanta & the surrounding Southeast.


----------



## OC&D

EmJayDub;1697106 said:


> Its Hoodrich Radio on Sirius XM's Hip Hop Nation. The newest hip hop from the Atlanta & the surrounding Southeast.


Lithium dude, Lithium.


----------



## BossPlow614

I hate rock music


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Shovelers are starting to drop.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1697127 said:


> Shovelers are starting to drop.


Hell, i'm starting to drop... and I havent had nearly the snow you have...


----------



## ryde307

It's been a long December. A bit worried people are getting burned out.


----------



## qualitycut

Well I got about a 2hr nap yesterday morning then had a couple Christmases went to bed about 7 and now going to head out. I can't believe some of you are having shovelers quit, it seems like two weeks ago they were complaining about hours.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1697133 said:


> Well I got about a 2hr nap yesterday morning then had a couple Christmases went to bed about 7 and now going to head out. I can't believe some of you are having shovelers quit, it seems like two weeks ago they were complaining about hours.


I have some shovelers pushing 140 hours this month.

Funny though, they aren't the ones starting to drop.

And it's not because they are burned out. They are wore out.

We have been going every 2-3 days for two weeks on the north side.

It's a total grind right now. No joking around, everyone has a zombie look to them.

Didn't help with Christmas thrown in the middle so no one got the little down time we could have had.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1697134 said:


> I have some shovelers pushing 140 hours this month.
> 
> Funny though, they aren't the ones starting to drop.
> 
> And it's not because they are burned out. They are wore out.
> 
> We have been going every 2-3 days for two weeks on the north side.
> 
> It's a total grind right now. No joking around, everyone has a zombie look to them.
> 
> Didn't help with Christmas thrown in the middle so no one got the little down time we could have had.


I keep forgetting you guys got way more than us..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dropped a tranny (automotive, not she-male).


----------



## ryde307

Mwrman you have horrible luck. That sucks.
Good news is went from 1-2" daytime to less than 1 with only .3 forecasted on the graph.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Positive: driver was done with his route and on the way home.

Negative: dropped a tranny, pulled me from my school to tow this so am where.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1697144 said:


> Positive: driver was done with his route and on the way home.
> 
> Negative: dropped a tranny, pulled me from my school to tow this so am where.


Yikes... bummer man... your truck I assume?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

One I picked up this fall. '01 Dodge with 120k miles.

Tranny fluid is bright pink, but is EXTREMELY hot. Stinks

Nothing in any gear, forward or reverse.

Looks like I'm losing this year.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1697134 said:


> I have some shovelers pushing 140 hours this month.
> 
> Funny though, they aren't the ones starting to drop.
> 
> And it's not because they are burned out. They are wore out.
> 
> We have been going every 2-3 days for two weeks on the north side.
> *
> It's a total grind right now. No joking around, everyone has a zombie look to them. *
> 
> Didn't help with Christmas thrown in the middle so no one got the little down time we could have had.


Seems like working the amt of summer hours but in the winter and in streaks of 15-24hrs, exhausting.


----------



## BossPlow614

What a night....

On the last property about half way through, I lift the blade to backdrag, drive back, go to lift & nothing. Jump out of the truck and immediately I know what happened, the cotter key that holds the bolt/pin on the bottom of the lift cylinder came out and whenever the pressure was released against the bolt, it popped out. Had it happen last year, same property and in a similar place. 

So we get the spare tire jack out to crank the plow up and pull down the cylinder to line up the hole for the pin, did so, then drove home (6 mi), found a cotter pin to work And we went back to the property and on heading north on West River Rd (for those that know Champlin), its 50 mph, then drops 45 on a downhill. I see a ***** cop sitting there. His Brake lights turn on then his flashers. Pulls me over for 55 in a 45 yet I hadn't hit the 45 limit zone at the point where he turned on the lights. My speedometer showed right around 50 but with 285s, it throws it off a few mph. Kinda weird, he was facing the Northbound direction & still somehow got my speed? Gave me a ticket.  That whole event added an hour and half to the night which sucks because I've been wanting to go to bed since 12. :realmad:


----------



## qualitycut

Radar front and back


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1697153 said:


> Radar front and back


What he said...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I. Am. Exhausted.


Hopefully the guys can finish up my schools. Gonna run through the foreclosure work now, have an apartmemt that's posted to have the cars out at 10.

Got a guy gonna look at my pusher after noon. Hopefully that sells now to fix the tranny.

Had to send another shoveler home... Puking too much, but he wanted to keep working. Couldn't live with myself if I let him keep working.


----------



## unit28

Guarantee most pukers are greenhorns that go out over dressed

Thinking its cold as hades overheating themselves without knowing when to take off a layer of clothing

Besides that hope he's alright


----------



## unit28

Possible NYE STORM STAYS SOUTH.?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1697171 said:


> Guarantee most pukers are greenhorns that go out over dressed
> 
> Thinking its cold as hades overheating themselves without knowing when to take off a layer of clothing
> 
> Besides that hope he's alright


I'm pretty sure you nailed it unit with the overheating.


----------



## skorum03

unit28;1697172 said:


> Possible NYE STORM STAYS SOUTH.?


Are you asking or telling us?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1697174 said:


> are you asking or telling us?


Unit never asks...... Unless it's SSS and having something model related (weather, not underwear)


----------



## SnowGuy73

Got a dusting here last night....


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS has me at less than one inch now for today. Nothing tonight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu has me at 0.41" for today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh oh... Here come the post notifications... SnowGuy got up.


----------



## SnowGuy73

EmJayDub;1697152 said:


> What a night....
> 
> On the last property about half way through, I lift the blade to backdrag, drive back, go to lift & nothing. Jump out of the truck and immediately I know what happened, the cotter key that holds the bolt/pin on the bottom of the lift cylinder came out and whenever the pressure was released against the bolt, it popped out. Had it happen last year, same property and in a similar place.
> 
> So we get the spare tire jack out to crank the plow up and pull down the cylinder to line up the hole for the pin, did so, then drove home (6 mi), found a cotter pin to work And we went back to the property and on heading north on West River Rd (for those that know Champlin), its 50 mph, then drops 45 on a downhill. I see a ***** cop sitting there. His Brake lights turn on then his flashers. Pulls me over for 55 in a 45 yet I hadn't hit the 45 limit zone at the point where he turned on the lights. My speedometer showed right around 50 but with 285s, it throws it off a few mph. Kinda weird, he was facing the Northbound direction & still somehow got my speed? Gave me a ticket.  That whole event added an hour and half to the night which sucks because I've been wanting to go to bed since 12. :realmad:


That sucks!

I think everyone is ready for a week off!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1697192 said:


> Oh oh... Here come the post notifications... SnowGuy got up.


Morning!

You go to bed yet?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1697194 said:


> Morning!
> 
> You go to bed yet?


Since 2 am Tuesday morning I've been in bed for 2 hours, with an hour of sleep.

Not to say I haven't been taking some naps tonight here and there....

Gotta get to **** Rapids and plow Famous Dave's, head to WBL and salt some sidewalks (sidewalk guy says spreader doesn't work and didn't know how to fix it) then head to Maplewood by 10 to clear the apartment building that's posted.

2 more houses after that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1697202 said:


> Since 2 am Tuesday morning I've been in bed for 2 hours, with an hour of sleep.
> 
> Not to say I haven't been taking some naps tonight here and there....
> 
> Gotta get to **** Rapids and plow Famous Dave's, head to WBL and salt some sidewalks (sidewalk guy says spreader doesn't work and didn't know how to fix it) then head to Maplewood by 10 to clear the apartment building that's posted.
> 
> 2 more houses after that.


Jesus.... Then it will be time to plow tonight!

I really hope not.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1697208 said:


> Jesus.... Then it will be time to plow tonight!
> 
> I really hope not.


Oh. Forgot tow the truck to the transmission shop. B


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak says a dusting-1" today.

Ha also says something about a big storm for Saturday/Sunday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1697212 said:


> Oh. Forgot tow the truck to the transmission shop. B


That sucks, what happened?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1697218 said:


> That sucks, what happened?


Driver was on his way home. Said engine revved up and truck would no longer go in any gear, forward or reverse, 2wd, 4 hi or 4 lo.

Pulled the tranny stick, fluid is pink, but it stunk and was hotter than engine oil.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1697214 said:


> Novak says a dusting-1" today.
> 
> Ha also says something about a big storm for Saturday/Sunday.


5 shows 40% Friday with no mention of ant real precipitation


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Any of you go by green cuts or something like that? I highly doubt you will see this in time but your tail gate is open on 94 westbound and you are going to lose your snowplow shovels and toro snow thrower. This is Woodbury


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1697224 said:


> Any of you go by green cuts or something like that? I highly doubt you will see this in time but your tail gate is open on 94 westbound and you are going to lose your snowplow shovels and toro snow thrower. This is Woodbury


You better follow them close.

Might het some free stuff!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1697222 said:


> Driver was on his way home. Said engine revved up and truck would no longer go in any gear, forward or reverse, 2wd, 4 hi or 4 lo.
> 
> Pulled the tranny stick, fluid is pink, but it stunk and was hotter than engine oil.


Thats too bad, hopefully its something simple.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1697223 said:


> 5 shows 40% Friday with no mention of ant real precipitation


Ya, I saw that too. 9 said about the same, maybe an inch.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1697227 said:


> You better follow them close.
> 
> Might het some free stuff!


I wasn't behind them. I was at an over pass. Plus I wouldn't want to stop for stuff on our highways with our idiot drivers


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1697232 said:


> I wasn't behind them. I was at an over pass. Plus I wouldn't want to stop for stuff on our highways with our idiot drivers


Ah, I see...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1697237 said:


> Ah, I see...


No, I saw it. Hahaaha


----------



## TKLAWN

Let it melt!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1697247 said:


> Let it melt!


My tranny? I think that's the issue?!?!?


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1697247 said:


> Let it melt!


If you're referring to the snow today I will bet you a case of beer that their will be guys out pushing that 1/2".


----------



## qualitycut

So they are saying snow for Saturday?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Be careful of what you post. The Po-po is watching.


----------



## OC&D

I got a dusting overnight here. Looking at the forecast it seems I'll be safe to go and knock out my apartments. Off to do that and then put a new flame sensor in my sister's furnace.

Fun times.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1697214 said:


> Novak says a dusting-1" today.
> 
> Ha also says something about a big storm for Saturday/Sunday.


All I have found is he mentioned a ground blizzard with no real accumulation.


----------



## mndmax

You never know.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1697268 said:


> Be careful of what you post. The Po-po is watching.


Huh ????????


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ground blizzards.... Great, more drifting issues!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1697283 said:


> Huh ????????


Turns out one of the lurkers is one of the north metro's finest in blue.

I was plowing on of my locations and an officer pulls in and looks to talk to me.

First thing going through my head was did I hit and run without realizing it??

Nope. **whew***

He pulls up "hey, what do you think happened with the tranny?"

Now I'm really wondering what's going on... Thinking I'm going nuts

Anyways he plows on the side, was reading Plowsite and figured he'd stop and say hi.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1697255 said:


> If you're referring to the snow today I will bet you a case of beer that their will be guys out pushing that 1/2".


I'm sure you are right, I will not be one of them.
Btw it's snowing.:realmad:


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1697297 said:


> I'm sure you are right, I will not be one of them.
> Btw it's snowing.:realmad:


Nope, me either..... I don't even want to salt, or wash the trucks for that matter!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1697287 said:


> Turns out one of the lurkers is one of the north metro's finest in blue.
> 
> I was plowing on of my locations and an officer pulls in and looks to talk to me.
> 
> First thing going through my head was did I hit and run without realizing it??
> 
> Nope. **whew***
> 
> He pulls up "hey, what do you think happened with the tranny?"
> 
> Now I'm really wondering what's going on... Thinking I'm going nuts
> 
> Anyways he plows on the side, was reading Plowsite and figured he'd stop and say hi.


How come a lurker only and not a poster?

You and I leave at least a few minutes a day for others to post!


----------



## mndmax

Sure. I'll give a try.


----------



## mndmax

LwnmwrMan22;1697302 said:


> Nah, cool guy.
> 
> 20 minute nap in. Time to go clear the apartment lot.


Thank You Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I suppose I'd better stop posting plowing locations.

CM Inspectors will read this and want to see my driving log.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If anyone has a machine they want to try, employee they want to train or adjustments to check, tomorrow I have a 4 acre lot of 5" of snow we are going to clear.


----------



## Green Grass

mndmax;1697325 said:


> Thank You Thumbs Up


So you must be the finest in blue.


----------



## Green Grass

Snowing big flakes right now.


----------



## Greenery

Hope everyone had a great christmas.

Finally awake and and recovered from one of the longest stints awake for me. Hooing for no snow for a couple days so I can relax a bit.


You guys pulling trailers really need to pull your heads out of your ass and fix the f'ing things. I lost track of the number of skid trailers with NO lights. And I assume no brakes seems how you don't even have a singal light lit up. 
Was behind another guy that damn near ate shiz cause his trailer brakes were obviously not working. It was pushing him all over, then he speeds right back up to 55 mph's on snow covered roads.

Rant over.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1697333 said:


> If anyone has a machine they want to try, employee they want to train or adjustments to check, tomorrow I have a 4 acre lot of 5" of snow we are going to clear.


How about if we just really like plowing and can't get enough of it. Can we come too..


----------



## andersman02

Hope everone had a good last storm. Only thing that happened to us was my old man backed into a loading dock with the 550. no damage but he had some whiplash even though he was going like 3mph

On another note, my malamute got into some sort of varmant. I caught him with this in his mouth trying to chew and swallow. Any ideas on what it is? Its got 4 claws, no due claw, on the bottom in the the pic. Im thinking a rabbit


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1697357 said:


> Snowing big flakes right now.


Same here.... Huge flakes!, coming down decent too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yuhas says an inch or less today.


----------



## Greenery

andersman02;1697362 said:


> Hope everone had a good last storm. Only thing that happened to us was my old man backed into a loading dock with the 550. no damage but he had some whiplash even though he was going like 3mph
> 
> On another note, my malamute got into some sort of varmant. I caught him with this in his mouth trying to chew and swallow. Any ideas on what it is? Its got 4 claws, no due claw, on the bottom in the the pic. Im thinking a rabbit


Whatever it is I'm sure he will enjoy it much more after you grill it for him. A christmas treat. Matbe he will share.


----------



## SnowGuy73

greenery;1697370 said:


> Whatever it is I'm sure he will enjoy it much more after you grill it for him. A christmas treat. Matbe he will share.


Right on, grill It up!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

greenery;1697361 said:


> How about if we just really like plowing and can't get enough of it. Can we come too..


The more the merrier.


----------



## Greenery

Hahaha, I got the gf a footsie hoody onesy thing I can't help but laugh everytime she walks by in the thing.

The only thing I don't like about it is it doesn't have the rear barn door for my access, I have to pull the whole thing off.


----------



## mndmax

Green Grass;1697347 said:


> So you must be the finest in blue.


Yes sir. I usually stay quiet about it. We'll see how this goes. Almost everyone has some reason to dislike law enforcement.


----------



## SnowGuy73

greenery;1697380 said:


> Hahaha, I got the gf a footsie hoody onesy thing I can't help but laugh everytime she walks by in the thing.
> 
> The only thing I don't like about it is it doesn't have the rear barn door for my access, I have to pull the whole thing off.


No picture?


----------



## qualitycut

mndmax;1697383 said:


> Yes sir. I usually stay quiet about it. We'll see how this goes. Almost everyone has some reason to dislike law enforcement.


Emjay does after last night.


----------



## mndmax

I saw that. Wasn't me. I was pushing snow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Unit was right. NYE looks south but that will change and we will all be in the 1-2" category again. 

**Also, I'm sure it won't stay where its at but if it does you heard it here first. There may be a very large system the first weekend in Jan.


----------



## Green Grass

mndmax;1697383 said:


> Yes sir. I usually stay quiet about it. We'll see how this goes. Almost everyone has some reason to dislike law enforcement.


There is about a 1/2 dozen Fire fighters in here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1697385 said:


> No picture?


What's the use without the barn doors?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So much for heading home......


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1697406 said:


> What's the use without the barn doors?


Haha.... True!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Does anyone know if any dealers around here sell just parts for the snowplow shovel? I need a handle.

I spend the better part of a week on here talking them up and then mine breaks last night!!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1697417 said:


> Does anyone know if any dealers around here sell just parts for the snowplow shovel? I need a handle.
> 
> I spend the better part of a week on here talking them up and then mine breaks last night!!


I think you have to contact them direct.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1697424 said:


> I think you have to contact them direct.


Ya, I emailed them this morning but I haven't heard back yet.

Just figured maybe someone on here might know.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1697430 said:


> Ya, I emailed them this morning but I haven't heard back yet.
> 
> Just figured maybe someone on here might know.


Ace in inver grove had some the other day.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1697433 said:


> Ace in inver grove had some the other day.


Parts only or the whole shovel?


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1697434 said:


> Parts only or the whole shovel?


They had blades, handles. I wanna say about 20-25 bucks


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1697437 said:


> They had blades, handles. I wanna say about 20-25 bucks


Thank you sir!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1697441 said:


> Thank you sir!


I would call first


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1697447 said:


> I would call first


Yup..... The guy had no idea what I was talking about!

I guess I'll save that drive.


----------



## Greenery

I got parts through my local Ace last year. Turns out they charged me double what it would have cost to just order it direct.. Hit up their website.


----------



## SnowGuy73

greenery;1697451 said:


> I got parts through my local Ace last year. Turns out they charged me double what it would have cost to just order it direct.. Hit up their website.


Free shipping over $50 so maybe I'll order a handle and a 36' together.


----------



## qualitycut

Just called they have the yellow fiberglass shaft for 8.99 there


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1697454 said:


> Just called they have the yellow fiberglass shaft for 8.99 there


WTF?!?!?

You gonna pick it up for me, I'll meet you at KOD then?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1697461 said:


> WTF?!?!?
> 
> You gonna pick it up for me, I'll meet you at KOD then?


Hahaha... nice


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1697463 said:


> Hahaha... nice


Chris.... I know you want in on this too!


----------



## SnowGuy73

We've got like a half inch of snow and still coming down......


----------



## qualitycut

We have just had light flurries.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1697467 said:


> We have just had light flurries.


Is that a no then....


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1697482 said:


> Is that a no then....


Its a possibility I would need to see how many 1's I have lol


----------



## qualitycut

And if my gf could give me a ride


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1697490 said:


> And if my gf could give me a ride


Haha, nice!


----------



## SnowGuy73

You don't plow this lot here do you?

Looks like Hell!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1697492 said:


> You don't plow this lot here do you?
> 
> Looks like Hell!


No I've tried a buddy of the owner does it I guess the manager was talking about it to me the other day


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I suppose I need to get home.

The 11 year old got Battlefield 4 and Assassin's Creed for the PS4.

I'd better make sure they're suitable.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1697495 said:


> No I've tried a buddy of the owner does it I guess the manager was talking about it to me the other day


Oic. Thanks for the referral. They didn't have what I needed but pulled off one of the shovels they had and sold it to me.


----------



## BossPlow614

Has anyone contacted NSI lately on whether they have pallets of salt avail? I have 4 bags left.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1697501 said:


> Oic. Thanks for the referral. They didn't have what I needed but pulled off one of the shovels they had and sold it to me.


Huh weird she said she had it in her hand. Well at least theyhhooked you up. They are like a local hardware unlike fratalones.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1697532 said:


> Huh weird she said she had it in her hand. Well at least theyhhooked you up. They are like a local hardware unlike fratalones.


The guy said they normally have a fill stock but with all the snow the are running low.

Good to know as no other ace sells parts!

Thanks again.


----------



## SnowGuy73

EmJayDub;1697525 said:


> Has anyone contacted NSI lately on whether they have pallets of salt avail? I have 4 bags left.


Nope.

I use US salt!


----------



## OC&D

andersman02;1697362 said:


> On another note, my malamute got into some sort of varmant. I caught him with this in his mouth trying to chew and swallow. Any ideas on what it is? Its got 4 claws, no due claw, on the bottom in the the pic. Im thinking a rabbit


So how did it taste after you got done grilling it?


----------



## OC&D

Well I wrapped everything up, fixed my sister's furnace, and as a bonus, stopped at the Sportsman's Guide and found some 9mm for $12/box of 50.

Tomorrow I'm going to take wifey to the range, then to find the fitness monitor gadget that she wanted for Christmas (I didn't know what kind she wanted), and then maybe dinner and a movie. If all goes well, maybe I'll even get a chance to knock off a chunk when it's all said and done (a guy can dream, no?).


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'd say we ended up with a 1/2" here. Luckily anything treated is melting off nicely.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS has me down to less than a half inch for Saturday night!


----------



## qualitycut

I'm headed up north tomorrow till Sunday so it better not snow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm headed to bed until Saturday.


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1697591 said:


> I'm headed up north tomorrow till Sunday so it better not snow


Same here. Either the North shore or Bemidji area.

Wherever we end up it looks like the temps are really gonna drop up there on sunday -10 for a high. Too cold to ride in those temps.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm heading to the fish house until Saturday to drink/sleep/recover. So it better not snow.


----------



## Polarismalibu

greenery;1697609 said:


> Same here. Either the North shore or Bemidji area.
> 
> Wherever we end up it looks like the temps are really gonna drop up there on sunday -10 for a high. Too cold to ride in those temps.


We rode in silver bay this year it was -22 and I was warm as could be


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1697594 said:


> I'm headed to bed until Saturday.


I thought you had some PS4 testing to do...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Anyone see the meteor?


----------



## unit28

On Dec. 26, 2013, the network reported 24 fireballs. 
(21 sporadics, 
3 December LeonisMinorids)


----------



## SSS Inc.

Anyone read this today.

THAT LATEST GEM/EC BOTH HAVE BEEN TRENDING COLDER FOR MON/TUE/WED.
IF YOU GO SPECIFICALLY WITH THE GEM...SFC TEMPS WED MORNING COULD
APPROACH *-40F* IN THE TWIN CITIES...

That is pretty dangerous for those of you that are out and about on New years.


----------



## BossPlow614

↑ no but thats cold!!!

Just saw anchorman 2, lack luster at best. Some funny moments but not amazing.

Btw which one of you guys plow the AMC **** Rapids & left a pile of snow by the entrance?


----------



## andersman02

Makes sense, amc in burnsville/eagan is in rough shape too


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1697749 said:


> Anyone read this today.
> 
> THAT LATEST GEM/EC BOTH HAVE BEEN TRENDING COLDER FOR MON/TUE/WED.
> IF YOU GO SPECIFICALLY WITH THE GEM...SFC TEMPS WED MORNING COULD
> APPROACH *-40F* IN THE TWIN CITIES...
> 
> That is pretty dangerous for those of you that are out and about on New years.


Holy s*it that's cold!


----------



## mnglocker

Make sure the anti-freeze in your trucks is up to the task.


----------



## qualitycut

I have a customer that owes me about 750 from May and June. What do you guys do as far as getting it collected?


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1697799 said:


> I have a customer that owes me about 750 from May and June. What do you guys do as far as getting it collected?


Fertilize with round up sometimes.


----------



## mnglocker

qualitycut;1697799 said:


> I have a customer that owes me about 750 from May and June. What do you guys do as far as getting it collected?


Do you plow for them as well?


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1697799 said:


> I have a customer that owes me about 750 from May and June. What do you guys do as far as getting it collected?


Do they pick up the phone when you call? I don't usually do finance charges or anything, its never worked for me... but usually a threat of suspension of service or sending the outstanding balance to collections has worked for me...


----------



## qualitycut

No I quit service in July when may and June's were not paid. Told me she would pay over and over, sister was getting a settlement and owed here money yada yada. Nicer house met her first time out nice lady. But now giving me the run around. Emailed her telling her was going to send it to collections and she said she would make payments and that was over a month ago.


----------



## mnglocker

small claims court. Sue her ass.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1697749 said:


> Anyone read this today.
> 
> THAT LATEST GEM/EC BOTH HAVE BEEN TRENDING COLDER FOR MON/TUE/WED.
> IF YOU GO SPECIFICALLY WITH THE GEM...SFC TEMPS WED MORNING COULD
> APPROACH *-40F* IN THE TWIN CITIES...
> 
> That is pretty dangerous for those of you that are out and about on New years.


If it gets that cold I am not leaving the house!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1697824 said:


> If it gets that cold I am not leaving the house!!!


I'm not either, that's way too cold.


----------



## mnglocker

My plan involves staying at home for those temps, furthest I'll wonder is the neighbors, or the GF's 2 blocks away.


----------



## cbservicesllc

mnglocker;1697823 said:


> small claims court. Sue her ass.


I hear a lot of times the cost for that can outweigh the settlement... Pay an attorney to draft a letter, send it to the customer, and hopefully that does it... going much further might be cost-prohibitive for $750...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1697842 said:


> I hear a lot of times the cost for that can outweigh the settlement... Pay an attorney to draft a letter, send it to the customer, and hopefully that does it... going much further might be cost-prohibitive for $750...


My dad does it a lot at his work and its usually more than the person owes them but to them its just the fact they didn't get paid. I'm thinking of just having an attorney draft a letter and hope they didn't move. There was s new car in the driveway.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1697845 said:


> My dad does it a lot at his work and its usually more than the person owes them but to them its just the fact they didn't get paid. I'm thinking of just having an attorney draft a letter and hope they didn't move. There was s new car in the driveway.


Check the Property Tax records through your county website... doesnt help if she happened to be renting, but at least you can do some digging on who the property owner is.


----------



## qualitycut

The funny thing is she sent me a request on LinkedIn a couple weeks ago.


----------



## 09Daxman

First post from my new phone. The note 3. This thing is huge, and yes that is what she said


----------



## Martinson9

cbservicesllc;1697854 said:


> Check the Property Tax records through your county website... doesnt help if she happened to be renting, but at least you can do some digging on who the property owner is.


I don't think the fee for filing is that high. If she loses she would have to pay you the filing fee.


----------



## skorum03

Nice night out having a few cocktails, better knowing I don't have to worry about snow for at least a few days....


----------



## 60Grit

09Daxman;1697898 said:


> First post from my new phone. The note 3. This thing is huge, and yes that is what she said


Iphone's will begin to look ridiculously small to you. I love my note 3.


----------



## OC&D

CJ's Outdoor;1697906 said:


> Iphone's will begin to look ridiculously small to you. I love my note 3.


Nah, those other phones just look ridiculously large.


----------



## 60Grit

OC&D;1697907 said:


> Nah, those other phones just look ridiculously large.


Ah, cmon...figured your old eyes would appreciate the phone's size. ;-)


----------



## BossPlow614

skorum03;1697905 said:


> Nice night out having a few cocktails, better knowing I don't have to worry about snow for at least a few days....


Agreed. And now to get as much rest as possible before the next event!

Did anyone else get the Android update?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1697845 said:


> My dad does it a lot at his work and its usually more than the person owes them but to them its just the fact they didn't get paid. I'm thinking of just having an attorney draft a letter and hope they didn't move. There was s new car in the driveway.


Have tried stopping by her house and ask where the money is?

I've done this a few times, show up around dinner time and ask for your money. Usually works for me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

EmJayDub;1697911 said:


> Did anyone else get the Android update?


Nope. Wonder what its going to change on my phone this time....


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1697913 said:


> Nope. Wonder what its going to change on my phone this time....


Lots of things but it's a lot better! For once I'm happy with their update Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

EmJayDub;1697914 said:


> Lots of things but it's a lot better! For once I'm happy with their update Thumbs Up


Really... Damn, no w I don't know what to donor I get it...


----------



## BossPlow614

Check your settings from the home screen then "system update" or something like that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

38 degrees today!! 

Might have to break out the shorts!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just had an apartment building call. They need to be scraped down TODAY!

I told them yesterday I would try to get someone down there but would most likely be Mondday as we are already booked for Saturday / Sunday.

They said okay. Now this morning @ 6:30.... "We need it done today or we will find another contractor".

Guess who is going to work??

So much for a day off.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1697943 said:


> Just had an apartment building call. They need to be scraped down TODAY!
> 
> I told them yesterday I would try to get someone down there but would most likely be Mondday as we are already booked for Saturday / Sunday.
> 
> They said okay. Now this morning @ 6:30.... "We need it done today or we will find another contractor".
> 
> Guess who is going to work??
> 
> So much for a day off.


Well after Saturday you are probably not going to be able to much scraping.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1697944 said:


> Well after Saturday you are probably not going to be able to much scraping.


This is true.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS took out all the accumulating snow for me on Saturday, but now has a chance of freezing drizzle.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

They didn't post to get cars moved, there is construction equipment all over.

I'll be able to do drive lanes. A waste of my time.

F'em though. They are on the clock since 7 this morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1697951 said:


> They didn't post to get cars moved, there is construction equipment all over.
> 
> I'll be able to do drive lanes. A waste of my time.


Don't do it then.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1697944 said:


> Well after Saturday you are probably not going to be able to much scraping.


You can scrape anytime with a skid.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1697951 said:


> They didn't post to get cars moved, there is construction equipment all over.
> 
> I'll be able to do drive lanes. A waste of my time.
> 
> F'em though. They are on the clock since 7 this morning.


F'em is right. People think that when its not snowing we must have nothing to do.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1697955 said:


> You can scrape anytime with a skid.


I hope you're charging them for that then.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1697957 said:


> I hope you're charging them for that then.


This is all hourly.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1697950 said:


> NWS took out all the accumulating snow for me on Saturday, but now has a chance of freezing drizzle.


Mines been like that since last night, but added near blizzard conditions.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1697958 said:


> This is all hourly.


Well then its all extra... Ps4 will still be there when you're done!

Haha.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1697964 said:


> Mines been like that since last night, but added near blizzard conditions.


Ya. I got that too. I'm assuming mostly for the snow that is already on the ground.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1697968 said:


> Well then its all extra... Ps4 will still be there when you're done!
> 
> Haha.


I had told my kids I would be home today. I was home when they opened their presents, but couldn't tell you what they got outside of their Nintendo 3ds.

Wanted to wait til Monday so my guys could have a day off before Scraping this weekend .

Wanted to bring a guy down here to show them what to plow.

All those plans are shot.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1697979 said:


> I had told my kids I would be home today. I was home when they opened their presents, but couldn't tell you what they got outside of their Nintendo 3ds.
> 
> Wanted to wait til Monday so my guys could have a day off before Scraping this weekend .
> 
> Wanted to bring a guy down here to show them what to plow.
> 
> All those plans are shot.


Well then stick to your word and scrape it Monday.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1697981 said:


> Well then stick to your word and scrape it Monday.


Tell them you ought to wait because the warm weather is going to churn more crap up anyway. Have them set it up for tomorrow afternoon or something.


----------



## skorum03

Looks like we arent going to get anything to plow for at least a week now...


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1697997 said:


> Looks like we arent going to get anything to plow for at least a week now...


Not that I want it too, but that will change!


----------



## qualitycut

So the email I sent that lady said I see there was new car in the driveway so your sister must have got her settlement. She says I'm stalking her and she is concerned. Lol


----------



## Greenery

skorum03;1697997 said:


> Looks like we arent going to get anything to plow for at least a week now...


I've got 1-2 inches on my forecast maker for tomorrow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1698016 said:


> So the email I sent that lady said I see there was new car in the driveway so your sister must have got her settlement. She says I'm stalking her and she is concerned. Lol


She sounds crazy or is trying to scare you off.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1698050 said:


> She sounds crazy or is trying to scare you off.


Agreed... You should've just stopped by.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I found a video of lwnmwrman scraping his apartments..


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1698050 said:


> She sounds crazy or is trying to scare you off.


Yup suppossedly she sent partial payment today if I don't have anything next week's just going to pay the 75 at the courts


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1698054 said:


> I found a video of lwnmwrman scraping his apartments..


I'm in cold sweats just watching that.

Going pretty good down here. Plow is finally working like it should on the skid.

Now that I'm here looks like a 3/4 day project.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1698059 said:


> Yup suppossedly she sent partial payment today if I don't have anything next week's just going to pay the 75 at the courts


I've sued in small claims.

They give you a sheet to keep track of all costs, interest, fees and you get them all in the settlement.

Periodically you need them "approved" or whatever through the court office.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1698076 said:


> I'm in cold sweats just watching that.
> 
> Going pretty good down here. Plow is finally working like it should on the skid.
> 
> Now that I'm here looks like a 3/4 day project.


I found it while looking at some fdny training videos. Hard to watch, I was hoping he'd at least hit the car to make watching it worth it..


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1698077 said:


> I've sued in small claims.
> 
> They give you a sheet to keep track of all costs, interest, fees and you get them all in the settlement.
> 
> Periodically you need them "approved" or whatever through the court office.


How did it turn out?

I've never had to take it that far.... luckily!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I won $738 for a $600 bill. Took a year to get paid. Can put it on a credit report as well.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone know where I can buy a set of Snow Paws or other traction tire with a "non-marking outsole" type rubber that gym shoes are made from?


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1698098 said:


> I won $738 for a $600 bill. Took a year to get paid. Can put it on a credit report as well.


Nice. Good for you.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1698099 said:


> Anyone know where I can buy a set of Snow Paws or other traction tire with a "non-marking outsole" type rubber that gym shoes are made from?


What are you driving on that you can leave marks??


----------



## mnglocker

LwnmwrMan22;1698099 said:


> Anyone know where I can buy a set of Snow Paws or other traction tire with a "non-marking outsole" type rubber that gym shoes are made from?


There's a retreading outfit in SD that will reskin your tires with a crushed walnut shell compound that's supposed to work nice on ice.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1698090 said:


> I found it while looking at some fdny training videos. Hard to watch, I was hoping he'd at least hit the car to make watching it worth it..


There is one from that same winter where the guy destroys a couple cars.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

At least I'm at an active construction site.

I can't help it if guys park the Lull right where I'm plowing.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1698098 said:


> I won $738 for a $600 bill. Took a year to get paid. Can put it on a credit report as well.


I won $4500 and the sheriff department eventually went and took stuff.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1698115 said:


> What are you driving on that you can leave marks??


It was a joke. I'm scraping here at the Schmidt Brewery project and it's all new concrete.

Construction guys are running skids / Lulls everywhere so I'm not the only one leaving black marks.

Cars will end up doing it as well now that we're back down to concrete.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Might have to turn the air on in the skid pretty soon... Sheesh!!


----------



## andersman02

Just got a call from an edina customer.

"Why havent you came by to clean up my driveway?"

Was at their place at about 4 am christmas eve, city already came by. We had flurries starting at around 415 going throughout the day, nothing adding up over an inch from what I saw.

Really?!!


----------



## Ranger620

EmJayDub;1697766 said:


> ↑ no but thats cold!!!
> 
> Just saw anchorman 2, lack luster at best. Some funny moments but not amazing.
> 
> Btw which one of you guys plow the AMC **** Rapids & left a pile of snow by the entrance?


That would be reliable or relicor (Cant remember) One of the two. They use a large john deere tractor with a 14' kage system on it. They change vendors every year. I have only seen the same vendor there for two years max. I bid it out one year but after watching them change vendors yearly I stopped pursuing it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1698133 said:


> It was a joke. I'm scraping here at the Schmidt Brewery project and it's all new concrete.
> 
> Construction guys are running skids / Lulls everywhere so I'm not the only one leaving black marks.
> 
> Cars will end up doing it as well now that we're back down to concrete.


One is probably my brother in law. He's working on that site. Find a white silverado and say hi to Steve.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1698119 said:


> There is one from that same winter where the guy destroys a couple cars.


Haha, I think I saw that one too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Am I in the ballpark @ $75 / hour for scraping with a skid?

Like to hear from SSS or Rude, since they're in the market where this property is located.


----------



## DDB

Anybody else see the 12z GFS for New Years Eve???


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1698166 said:


> Am I in the ballpark @ $75 / hour for scraping with a skid?
> 
> Like to hear from SSS or Rude, since they're in the market where this property is located.


Multi-Speed with a Blade? I'd like to be mid 80's, but I might be high... plus I'm not SSS or Ryde! Thumbs Up


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1698166 said:


> Am I in the ballpark @ $75 / hour for scraping with a skid?
> 
> Like to hear from SSS or Rude, since they're in the market where this property is located.


Your at the bottom of the mark.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1698166 said:


> Am I in the ballpark @ $75 / hour for scraping with a skid?
> 
> Like to hear from SSS or Rude, since they're in the market where this property is located.


I just got in from scraping with my loader and the rate is $125/hr. That's tough work for the machine so I feel it's well worth it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1698186 said:


> Your at the bottom of the mark.


2 speed, 9' blade.

See??? Shows what market I live in vs the one I'm working in.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1698188 said:


> 2 speed, 9' blade.
> 
> See??? Shows what market I live in vs the one I'm working in.


Oh, you're just scraping whatever you can get with a blade? I thought you meant scraping hardpack. Big difference between the two for me in terms of price. Scraping slush is the same as any other type of push.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1698188 said:


> 2 speed, 9' blade.
> 
> See??? Shows what market I live in vs the one I'm working in.


If you have one switch to a bucket for that hard pack. You will get better results. I'm not 100% positive but Im purty sure you can get $75 an from reliable for a 2 speed machine. Now thats sub work.
I got hard pack to work on tomorrow in **** rapids come on by you can practice some more:laughing:


----------



## BossPlow614

Ranger620;1698137 said:


> That would be reliable or relicor (Cant remember) One of the two. They use a large john deere tractor with a 14' kage system on it. They change vendors every year. I have only seen the same vendor there for two years max. I bid it out one year but after watching them change vendors yearly I stopped pursuing it.


Hmm. Interesting. If they (Reliable) do that shotty of work, as this wasn't the first time someone said a lot that they may do looks bad, how could make it to the top 100?!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm getting everything with the blade. Don't need a bucket.

And it's hard pack. Stuff that has just been driven over all winter.


----------



## 60Grit

Ranger620;1698192 said:


> If you have one switch to a bucket for that hard pack. You will get better results. I'm not 100% positive but Im purty sure you can get $75 an from reliable for a 2 speed machine. Now thats sub work.
> I got hard pack to work on tomorrow in **** rapids come on by you can practice some more:laughing:


I'm 100% positive you are off with those numbers. Closer to what is charged before padding subs hrs.


----------



## Ranger620

EmJayDub;1698194 said:


> Hmm. Interesting. If they (Reliable) do that shotty of work, as this wasn't the first time someone said a lot that they may do looks bad, how could make it to the top 100?!


I don't get what your asking. If your questioning weather or not its reliable I will say again its one of the two. I see there name on the side of there truck and tractor every snowfall, I plow the lot next door I will look again next snow fall. If your asking how they can do crappy work and be at the top then you have a lot to learn. For the record I haven't driven thru the lot but it doesn't look to be a terrible job. That's just the view from woodcrest never drove thru like I said


----------



## BossPlow614

Ranger620;1698199 said:


> I don't get what your asking. If your questioning weather or not its reliable I will say again its one of the two. I see there name on the side of there truck and tractor every snowfall, I plow the lot next door I will look again next snow fall. If your asking how they can do crappy work and be at the top then you have a lot to learn. For the record I haven't driven thru the lot but it doesn't look to be a terrible job. That's just the view from woodcrest never drove thru like I said


I wasn't questioning who does it, just how work quality can be bad (leaving small piles right by the main entrance sidewalk) and still maintain being at the top.


----------



## Ranger620

CJ's Outdoor;1698198 said:


> I'm 100% positive you are off with those numbers. Closer to what is charged before padding subs hrs.


I said I wasn't positive. So for arguments sake lets say they only pay $60 an hr for a 2 speed machine. I no they pay more than that. If hes billing $75 hes making $15 more an hr than if he were to just sub out and have no stress. I think his time and investment in equipment, ins. and all around bs that goes into a business is worth more than $15 an hr. Don't you???


----------



## Ranger620

EmJayDub;1698208 said:


> I wasn't questioning who does it, just how work quality can be bad (leaving small piles right by the main entrance sidewalk) and still maintain being at the top.


Gotcha. 
You'll see a few bad jobs from them. Such a large company you will not achive 100% satisfaction


----------



## 60Grit

Ranger620;1698210 said:


> I said I wasn't positive. So for arguments sake lets say they only pay $60 an hr for a 2 speed machine. I no they pay more than that. If hes billing $75 hes making $15 more an hr than if he were to just sub out and have no stress. I think his time and investment in equipment, ins. and all around bs that goes into a business is worth more than $15 an hr. Don't you???


Not trying to argue...If a guy called them up, you would have to argue for 60 with a 2 speed machine... And that guy still has to pay all the bs you mentioned associated with running a business. Only additional factor is sales/account management. Of course it's not worth it. Rather not discuss my numbers in a public forum so I had pm'ed lwnmwrmn.


----------



## BossPlow614

Ranger620;1698214 said:


> Gotcha.
> You'll see a few bad jobs from them. Such a large company you will not achive 100% satisfaction


That is true, with xxx trucks/equipment on the road on any given day both summer and winter something isn't going to be perfect. The remainder of the lot was fine with the exception of right by the entrance.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

EmJayDub;1698220 said:


> That is true, with xxx trucks/equipment on the road on any given day both summer and winter something isn't going to be perfect. The remainder of the lot was fine with the exception of right by the entrance.


You sure it wasn't one of my lots?


----------



## BossPlow614

:laughing: do you do the AMC Theatre in **** Rapids?


----------



## SnowGuy73

DDB;1698180 said:


> Anybody else see the 12z GFS for New Years Eve???


No.... Do tell.


----------



## 60Grit

SnowGuy73;1698236 said:


> No.... Do tell.


12z gfs has .19QPF for MSP


----------



## SSS Inc.

DDB;1698180 said:


> Anybody else see the 12z GFS for New Years Eve???


I did. I didn't want to say anything but it looks like plenty to plow. I was wondering what the snow ratio would be at 5 below zero????



LwnmwrMan22;1698166 said:


> Am I in the ballpark @ $75 / hour for scraping with a skid?
> 
> Like to hear from SSS or Rude, since they're in the market where this property is located.


We have some properties we will do that kind of work for that kind of money but that is on the low end for us. Add about $25 and that's pretty typical. Plus we get paid travel time if its a special situation like you're doing. Usually people aren't out shopping this kind of work especially when your the plow guy already so you should get paid well for all the time it takes to get there and such.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1698241 said:


> I did. I didn't want to say anything but it looks like plenty to plow. I was wondering what the snow ratio would be at 5 below zero????
> 
> We have some properties we will do that kind of work for that kind of money but that is on the low end for us. Add about $25 and that's pretty typical. Plus we get paid travel time if its a special situation like you're doing. Usually people aren't out shopping this kind of work especially when your the plow guy already so you should get paid well for all the time it takes to get there and such.


I already have them on the clock from when I left my house @ 7.

I don't care what others think I should charge, just don't want to collapse a market. I'll add an hour in, that'll put me at $90 / hour for the 7 hours I was here.

Sell my pusher tomorrow and I've got the money to put a new tranny in my truck.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1698244 said:


> I already have them on the clock from when I left my house @ 7.
> 
> I don't care what others think I should charge, just don't want to collapse a market. I'll add an hour in, that'll put me at $90 / hour for the 7 hours I was here.
> 
> Sell my pusher tomorrow and I've got the money to put a new tranny in my truck.


Sounds fair to me. You're right in there where I would probably be.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1698241 said:


> I did. I didn't want to say anything but it looks like plenty to plow. I was wondering what the snow ratio would be at 5 below zero????


I thought that snow was going south!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1698261 said:


> I thought that snow was going south!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


Its been up, down, left, right. Now that model is back on top of us. Who knows.


----------



## 60Grit

SSS Inc.;1698265 said:


> Its been up, down, left, right. Now that model is back on top of us. Who knows.


A, B, select, start plow...


----------



## qualitycut

At least the piles won't be rock hard on Sunday or anything. I scaraped my hotel because I didn't last time when sss said to and I don't want a call when I'm at the cabin


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1698265 said:


> Its been up, down, left, right. Now that model is back on top of us. Who knows.


Son of a ..........


----------



## SnowGuy73

CJ's Outdoor;1698239 said:


> 12z gfs has .19QPF for MSP


I don't know, but I'm guessing here. At that temp I would assume 30:1...

So if my math is correct that would be a little under 6" of snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

For when?? Saturday?

Or NYE??


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1698275 said:


> For when?? Saturday?
> 
> Or NYE??


New years Eve.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1698275 said:


> For when?? Saturday?
> 
> Or NYE??


New Years Eve.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Okay, don't care then. Most everything is closed Wednesday.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1698274 said:



> I don't know, but I'm guessing here. At that temp I would assume 30:1...
> 
> So if my math is correct that would be a little under 6" of snow.


According to the site Unit posted for me the other day there is a 92% chance of greater than 15:1. It doesn't go higher than that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1698280 said:


> According to the site Unit posted for me the other day there is a 92% chance of greater than 15:1. It doesn't go higher than that.


o.... 10-4. So about 3" then?


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1698281 said:


> o.... 10-4. So about 3" then?


No No, that's the highest they will go on that site for anything. >= 15:1 is the last category.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1698282 said:


> No No, that's the highest they will go on that site for anything. >= 15:1 is the last category.


----------



## Polarismalibu

EmJayDub;1698194 said:


> Hmm. Interesting. If they (Reliable) do that shotty of work, as this wasn't the first time someone said a lot that they may do looks bad, how could make it to the top 100?!


The use all subs. They will find a new sub for the next storm and pay them almost nothing


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1698286 said:


>


:laughing:

Everything that is larger than 15:1 will fall into that category. It said 92% chance of 15:1 or more, meaning it could be MORE. So 30:1 isn't out of the question its just not a category. The biggest is 15:1.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1698291 said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Everything that is larger than 15:1 will fall into that category. It said 92% chance of 15:1 or more, meaning it could be MORE. So 30:1 isn't out of the question its just not a category. The biggest is 15:1.


O.......

Well why the hell didn't you just say that, Jesus!

Haha.


----------



## Green Grass

New sidewalk crew


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1698293 said:


> O.......
> 
> Well why the hell didn't you just say that, Jesus!
> 
> Haha.


Sorry.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1698296 said:


> Sorry.


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1698294 said:


> New sidewalk crew


Looks like they make quick work of things!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1698298 said:


> Looks like they make quick work of things!


My kids would have said use the plow. Looks like a good crew Green.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1698300 said:


> My kids would have said use the plow. Looks like a good crew Green.


My son wanted to go out and shovel next thing I knew the neighbor kids was over doing it with him.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'll be honest. Haven't seen much if the weather lately.

Tomorrow night's snow supposed to be mainly north, right?

Everything I have on NWS is less than 1/2", except my house of course..."around an inch".


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1698304 said:


> I'll be honest. Haven't seen much if the weather lately.
> 
> Tomorrow night's snow supposed to be mainly north, right?
> 
> Everything I have on NWS is less than 1/2", except my house of course..."around an inch".


Yep. Mainly along and North of 94:laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Trying to get caught up on payroll.

$5,000 for the last 2 weeks.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1698307 said:


> Yep. Mainly along and North of 94:laughing:


Damn... Beat me to it! Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I suppose I should get my C plow fixed in the morning.

Gonna head over to the high school and plow the student lot as soon as I have these payroll checks done.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yah, at least you guys find the humor.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I suppose I should make 8 more posts so I can hit 4500.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Now 7 more..........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Plus all the people that will look at "holy crap!! How many pages do I need to read??"


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1698318 said:


> Plus all the people that will look at "holy crap!! How many pages do I need to read??"


That's the fun part. Especially those trying to catch up on phones and have read through 30 pages of nothing. I'll help you out here while I eat an ice cream shaped snowman.Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

I might have to have one of those mint Ice cream trees next.Thumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1698323 said:


> That's the fun part. Especially those trying to catch up on phones and have read through 30 pages of nothing. I'll help you out here while I eat an ice cream shaped snowman.Thumbs Up


Those are delicious!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oops... 2 minutes before I told the guys the checks will be ready. Surprised no one is knocking yet.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1698325 said:


> I might have to have one of those mint Ice cream trees next.Thumbs UpThumbs Up


Not a fan of those as much....


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm surprised, I still have nothing about accumulation for tomorrow on NWS.

Just blowing snow and a chance of freezing rain..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wonder what my bank is going to say when this payroll goes through....

Should probably call.....

Or wait......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu has me at 0.8" tomorrow night though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snow likely with patchy blowing snow before midnight, then patchy blowing snow and a chance of snow after midnight. Cloudy, with a low around -4. Wind chill values as low as -16. Blustery, with a north northwest wind 5 to 10 mph increasing to 15 to 20 mph after midnight. Winds could gust as high as 30 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow accumulation of less than one inch possible.


Wooooo..... less than an inch.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1698337 said:


> Snow likely with patchy blowing snow before midnight, then patchy blowing snow and a chance of snow after midnight. Cloudy, with a low around -4. Wind chill values as low as -16. Blustery, with a north northwest wind 5 to 10 mph increasing to 15 to 20 mph after midnight. Winds could gust as high as 30 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow accumulation of less than one inch possible.
> 
> Wooooo..... less than an inch.


I have.....

A chance of snow before 10pm, then a chance of snow and freezing drizzle between 10pm and midnight, then a chance of snow after midnight. Cloudy, with a low around -3. Wind chill values as low as -15. Blustery, with a north northwest wind 10 to 15 mph increasing to 20 to 25 mph after midnight. Winds could gust as high as 30 mph. Chance of precipitation is 40%.

I'll take it, supposed to have date night with the hen. Looks like our date may be her riding with to salt lots!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1698328 said:


> Not a fan of those as much....


My kids don't like them either. I can eat em' but they are a little on the minty side. Snowmen are way better.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1698339 said:


> My kids don't like them either. I can eat em' but they are a little on the minty side. Snowmen are way better.


I love the snowmen. I get cotton mouth from the trees.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1698338 said:


> I have.....
> 
> A chance of snow before 10pm, then a chance of snow and freezing drizzle between 10pm and midnight, then a chance of snow after midnight. Cloudy, with a low around -3. Wind chill values as low as -15. Blustery, with a north northwest wind 10 to 15 mph increasing to 20 to 25 mph after midnight. Winds could gust as high as 30 mph. Chance of precipitation is 40%.
> 
> I'll take it, supposed to have date night with the hen. Looks like our date may be her riding with to salt lots!


some how that never seems to count as a date.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1698352 said:


> some how that never seems to count as a date.


You're telling me! I might have to throw in Wendy's to sweeten the deal I guess....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hey Green, what are you running for a Snowex spreader?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1698361 said:


> Hey Green, what are you running for a Snowex spreader?


Just a 325


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1698360 said:


> You're telling me! I might have to throw in Wendy's to sweeten the deal I guess....


Culvers works better for me


----------



## cbservicesllc

Looking at the models next Friday/Saturday looks like a bigger event... right now anyway...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I better now snow anymore this year. I'm doing invoicing tonight.


----------



## ryde307

Lwnmwr I'm a few pages behind but $75 is fine. It is on the low side but skids go anywhere from $75-100 around there from what I see. Some will say day after work like that should get a premium others will say because it's down time or extra work you can do it cheaper. We do charge a 2 hour min for any small stuff and group it with other work.
As for the Reliable thing. I highly doubt anyone gets $75 an hour out of them but maybe. 
To Emjays point they probably did more clean up work today than most have done in all of December. With that volume there is bound to be sites that are not great.
I can think of 2 large sites 5 Acre 24/7 businesses that have asked for numbers year after year because they are not happy with there provider.(not reliable another large one) and when it comes time to sign they repeatedly say, well last year was just tuff. I'm sure it will be better this year it's not worth switching.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1698402 said:


> Lwnmwr I'm a few pages behind but $75 is fine. It is on the low side but skids go anywhere from $75-100 around there from what I see. Some will say day after work like that should get a premium others will say because it's down time or extra work you can do it cheaper. We do charge a 2 hour min for any small stuff and group it with other work.
> As for the Reliable thing. I highly doubt anyone gets $75 an hour out of them but maybe.
> To Emjays point they probably did more clean up work today than most have done in all of December. With that volume there is bound to be sites that are not great.
> I can think of 2 large sites 5 Acre 24/7 businesses that have asked for numbers year after year because they are not happy with there provider.(not reliable another large one) and when it comes time to sign they repeatedly say, well last year was just tuff. I'm sure it will be better this year it's not worth switching.


Thanks Ryde.......

I'm headed out to do the 4 acre lot now.

Figure get 1/2 or so tonight, the other tomorrow before Christmas #3.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1698423 said:


> Thanks Ryde.......
> 
> I'm headed out to do the 4 acre lot now.
> 
> Figure get 1/2 or so tonight, the other tomorrow before Christmas #3.


You'll finish it tonight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1698439 said:


> You'll finish it tonight.


Depends on how much I want to sleep and how long before the 8 year old gets bored.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1698447 said:


> Depends on how much I want to sleep and how long before the 8 year old gets bored.


Or car sick. Didn't know you had a ride along.

Hey Snowguy, I got my t-shirt from arctic today!


----------



## ryde307

I got my t-shirt a couple weeks ago.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1698451 said:


> Or car sick. Didn't know you had a ride along.
> 
> Hey Snowguy, I got my t-shirt from arctic today!


I want a T-shirt!!

8 year old has his tablet bluetoothed into the radio, so he's playing DJ.


----------



## CityGuy

EmJayDub;1697152 said:


> What a night....
> 
> On the last property about half way through, I lift the blade to backdrag, drive back, go to lift & nothing. Jump out of the truck and immediately I know what happened, the cotter key that holds the bolt/pin on the bottom of the lift cylinder came out and whenever the pressure was released against the bolt, it popped out. Had it happen last year, same property and in a similar place.
> 
> So we get the spare tire jack out to crank the plow up and pull down the cylinder to line up the hole for the pin, did so, then drove home (6 mi), found a cotter pin to work And we went back to the property and on heading north on West River Rd (for those that know Champlin), its 50 mph, then drops 45 on a downhill. I see a ***** cop sitting there. His Brake lights turn on then his flashers. Pulls me over for 55 in a 45 yet I hadn't hit the 45 limit zone at the point where he turned on the lights. My speedometer showed right around 50 but with 285s, it throws it off a few mph. Kinda weird, he was facing the Northbound direction & still somehow got my speed? Gave me a ticket.  That whole event added an hour and half to the night which sucks because I've been wanting to go to bed since 12. :realmad:


Go to the DA and ask to see the cops licence to use the radar. May be out of date. If not ask to see the tuning record for the radar. Most likely out of date. Or just ask for no same or similar for 1 year.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1698470 said:


> Go to the DA and ask to see the cops licence to use the radar. May be out of date. If not ask to see the tuning record for the radar. Most likely out of date. Or just ask for no same or similar for 1 year.


Go to DA and ask to pay court costs and keep it off the record if none of the record.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1698470 said:


> Go to the DA and ask to see the cops licence to use the radar. May be out of date. If not ask to see the tuning record for the radar. Most likely out of date. Or just ask for no same or similar for 1 year.


I've heard that before


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1698451 said:


> Hey Snowguy, I got my t-shirt from arctic today!


I want a T-Shirt!!!


----------



## Green Grass

what happened to Snow?? He has not made a post in a while.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1698488 said:


> what happened to Snow?? He has not made a post in a while.


Trying to fill T-shirt orders?


----------



## Drakeslayer

5 goals in the first 7 minutes of the wild game. Nuts!


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;1698503 said:


> 5 goals in the first 7 minutes of the wild game. Nuts!


I forgot they where on!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

You guys need to go spin the Arctic wheel of snow. Did it about ten times. Lots of people I know including my kids should be getting something soon.:laughing: There's a thread on here of people waiting and I was one of them. About two months.


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;1698488 said:


> what happened to Snow?? He has not made a post in a while.


Dropped his phone down the ice hole?


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1698511 said:


> Dropped his phone down the ice hole?


Maybe he is actually paying attention to the GF on his date. :laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1698507 said:


> I forgot they where on!!


Don't watch the Gopher football game. Boring.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1698016 said:


> So the email I sent that lady said I see there was new car in the driveway so your sister must have got her settlement. She says I'm stalking her and she is concerned. Lol


I am not up on this but can you put a lien on the property?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1698512 said:


> Maybe he is actually paying attention to the GF on his date. :laughing:


I thought that was tomorrow night. He said he might be at wendy's.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1698508 said:


> You guys need to go spin the Arctic wheel of snow. Did it about ten times. Lots of people I know including my kids should be getting something soon.:laughing: There's a thread on here of people waiting and I was one of them. About two months.


Arctic pushers?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1698521 said:


> Arctic pushers?


Yep.

http://www.wheelofsnow.com/wos/


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1698365 said:


> Just a 325


Ok, I was just wondering.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1698508 said:


> You guys need to go spin the Arctic wheel of snow. Did it about ten times. Lots of people I know including my kids should be getting something soon.:laughing: There's a thread on here of people waiting and I was one of them. About two months.


How often can we play?? It was really easy to win an Ipad


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1698451 said:


> Or car sick. Didn't know you had a ride along.
> 
> Hey Snowguy, I got my t-shirt from arctic today!


What the Hell!

Where is my damn hat?


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1698517 said:


> I thought that was tomorrow night. He said he might be at wendy's.


Maybe that was tomorrow.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1698529 said:


> Ok, I was just wondering.


I was looking for a 575 but got a smoking deal on the 325 that I could not pass up.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1698533 said:


> What the Hell!
> 
> Where is my damn hat?


Well it took 2 months for one shirt. Still waiting on several others for co-workers etc. No hats as of yet. I did play again for fun and won another t-shirt.ussmileyflag


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1698488 said:


> what happened to Snow?? He has not made a post in a while.


Sorry, had some wiring to do.... I have to catch up now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1698538 said:


> Well it took 2 months for one shirt. Still waiting on several others for co-workers etc. No hats as of yet. I did play again for fun and won another t-shirt.ussmileyflag


I'm going to do the same. I'd like an iPad.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1698540 said:


> Sorry, had some wiring to do.... I have to catch up now.


what are you building?


----------



## unit28

http://nmq.ou.edu/applications/qvs_2d_maps.html


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1698544 said:


> what are you building?


New wiring to the spreader.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1698552 said:


> New wiring to the spreader.


New wiring?? Isn't the truck new?


----------



## unit28

time to do some windshield fluid change in the morning


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1698553 said:


> New wiring?? Isn't the truck new?


No, no ,no.

We don't work with the red one. That's a personal vehicle. This is on the 07.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1698554 said:


> time to do some windshield fluid change in the morning


We're going to need the purple stuff? :crying::crying::crying:


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1698554 said:


> time to do some windshield fluid change in the morning


What's happening now?


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1698574 said:


> What's happening now?


It going to get cold.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1698571 said:


> We're going to need the purple stuff? :crying::crying::crying:


yeah
and I have some outdoor stuff to do Monday at 5am.
{work related}

I told the boss that I wanted to do it at 230pm today.
He said no, it can wait till Monday.

I might have to kick back some washer fluid myself Monday
on my way to work


----------



## CityGuy

Gophers are now up 17-14. That's a first.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1698577 said:


> It going to get cold.


O no!

How cold?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1698574 said:


> What's happening now?


i would imagine because its going to be nearly -20 for a few nights


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1698579 said:


> Gophers are now up 17-14. That's a first.


Nice 2 point conversion.wesport


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1698508 said:


> You guys need to go spin the Arctic wheel of snow. Did it about ten times. Lots of people I know including my kids should be getting something soon.:laughing: There's a thread on here of people waiting and I was one of them. About two months.


How often can we spin? I could not find any terms or rules about it?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1698582 said:


> i would imagine because its going to be nearly -20 for a few nights


Ugh....

I'm enjoying this weather!

I'm good, I have the stuff that's rated -30.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1698585 said:


> How often can we spin? I could not find any terms or rules about it?


I've spun it about 20 times. I put other's emails in every time. So far only a t-shirt.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1698588 said:


> I've spun it about 20 times. I put other's emails in every time. So far only a t-shirt.


I only got a hat.

You can win a pusher too.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1698586 said:


> Ugh....
> 
> I'm enjoying this weather!
> 
> I'm good, I have the stuff that's rated -30.


One model showed -40. That is an outlier though. If that happens, you my friend are screwed.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1698590 said:


> I only got a hat.
> 
> You can win a pusher too.


I won some hats too but only received one shirt as of today.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1698591 said:


> One model showed -40. That is an outlier though. If that happens, you my friend are screwed.


I am guessing I will be glad I am putting in electric floor heat this weekend in the basement.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1698581 said:


> O no!
> 
> How cold?


cold enough I am not leaving the house.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1698595 said:


> cold enough I am not leaving the house.


Me either.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1698590 said:


> I only got a hat.
> 
> You can win a pusher too.


I won an Ipad!! or maybe it was a shirt


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1698591 said:


> One model showed -40. That is an outlier though. If that happens, you my friend are screwed.


What day or days is this for?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1698594 said:


> I am guessing I will be glad I am putting in electric floor heat this weekend in the basement.


I thought that was supposed to be done by Christmas.:laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1698597 said:


> I won an Ipad!! or maybe it was a shirt


I'd like an iPad...... Just the WiFi one is all I need.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1698600 said:


> I'd like an iPad...... Just the WiFi one is all I need.


you wouldn't want the wireless one having that great Sprint service


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1698598 said:


> What day or days is this for?


The whole week looks cold but Sunday night and Thursday night look to be the coldest.


----------



## unit28

I have a couple milk house heaters.
I'm tossing one in the cab overnight since the garage is full

heck I might throw a sleeping bag in there too.
Beats a flimsy emergency heat blanket.

BTW did I mention I've been in the ditch twice this season?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1698600 said:


> I'd like an iPad...... Just the WiFi one is all I need.


I am to cheep to buy an Ipad


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1698599 said:


> I thought that was supposed to be done by Christmas.:laughing:


I didn't say which christmas did I? :laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1698604 said:


> you wouldn't want the wireless one having that great Sprint service


Haha. I go with Verizon, but I'd just like the WiFi.


----------



## Green Grass

unit28;1698607 said:


> I have a couple milk house heaters.
> I'm tossing one in the cab overnight since the garage is full
> 
> heck I might throw a sleeping bag in there too.
> Beats a flimsy emergency heat blanket.
> 
> BTW did I mention *I've been in the ditch twice this season*?


I think you may have left that detail out. Lwn wearing off on you?


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1698607 said:


> BTW did I mention I've been in the ditch twice this season?


Lwnmwrmn probably been In the ditch twice today.... He was plowing today.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1698608 said:


> I am to cheep to buy an Ipad


Your kids will use it more than you. I bought one for my wife a couple years ago and the kids are on it all the time.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1698616 said:


> Your kids will use it more than you. I bought one for my wife a couple years ago and the kids are on it all the time.


Same with my little guy and the kindle.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1698616 said:


> Your kids will use it more than you. I bought one for my wife a couple years ago and the kids are on it all the time.


I know when my son goes to my parents he has used my dads Ipad more then my dad has.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Did you guys see there is a petition to have birddseedd removes from Plowsite? Hahahahah.


----------



## unit28

I get out the door at the last possible second {

by the time I hit turn 1, or 2 the friggen truck decides to go straight
living on a minimal maintenance road sucks....


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1698622 said:


> Did you guys see there is a petition to have birddseedd removes from Plowsite? Hahahahah.


did he use the P word???


----------



## Green Grass

unit28;1698623 said:


> I get out the door at the last possible second {
> 
> by the time I hit turn 1, or 2 the friggen truck decides to go straight
> living on a minimal maintenance road sucks....


I like to learn from my mistakes not repeat them.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1698622 said:


> Did you guys see there is a petition to have birddseedd removes from Plowsite? Hahahahah.


I like birdseed. Too many people bash him for the wrong reasons.


----------



## CityGuy

I got a new profile pic but don;t know how to resize it to fit. Can someone give me a little help here as I am computer stupid


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1698622 said:


> Did you guys see there is a petition to have birddseedd removes from Plowsite? Hahahahah.


no. who is that?


----------



## unit28

Green Grass;1698627 said:


> I like to learn from my mistakes not repeat them.


The road is about 2 miles long that I live on

There's 2 more ditches and plenty of time


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1698629 said:


> I like birdseed. Too many people bash him for the wrong reasons.


He is a moron but good for a laugh.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1698633 said:


> no. who is that?


He's always got some problem going on. But he knows everything so never takes anyones advice.


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1698615 said:


> Lwnmwrmn probably been In the ditch twice today.... He was plowing today.


:laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1698631 said:


> I got a new profile pic but don;t know how to resize it to fit. Can someone give me a little help here as I am computer stupid


Never mind I figures it out.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1698631 said:


> I got a new profile pic but don;t know how to resize it to fit. Can someone give me a little help here as I am computer stupid


it changed so I am going to guess you figured it out.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1698639 said:


> He's always got some problem going on. But he knows everything so never takes anyones advice.


I can't even find him on here any more.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1698646 said:


> it changed so I am going to guess you figured it out.


I can't see it on the old telephone....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1698648 said:


> I can't even find him on here any more.


He just had some problem today. I don't remember what it was thou.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1698649 said:


> I can't see it on the old telephone....


give sprint 10 minutes it will load.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1698653 said:


> give sprint 10 minutes it will load.


Haha. Not that, Plowsite mobile doesn't show avatar/profile pics.


----------



## Green Grass

I think the gophers have blown it


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1698658 said:


> I think the gophers have blown it


Well it was a good run. Better than some other football team in this state.


----------



## CityGuy

Meanwhile 4-4 wild


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1698615 said:


> Lwnmwrmn probably been In the ditch twice today.... He was plowing today.


I'm on a lot with guardrails all the way around. Can't go in the ditch.

Can't rule out a picture with the truck hung up ON the guardrail, but not in the ditch.

Speaking of said lot, about 2 hours in, have one hour left.

The other night took my driver 2 hours to open up 1/3 of the lot.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1698664 said:


> I'm on a lot with guardrails all the way around. Can't go in the ditch.
> 
> Can't rule out a picture with the truck hung up ON the guardrail, but not in the ditch.
> 
> Speaking of said lot, about 2 hours in, have one hour left.
> 
> The other night took my driver 2 hours to open up 1/3 of the lot.


I told you it would be done tonight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1698664 said:


> I'm on a lot with guardrails all the way around. Can't go in the ditch.
> 
> Can't rule out a picture with the truck hung up ON the guardrail, but not in the ditch.
> 
> Speaking of said lot, about 2 hours in, have one hour left.
> 
> The other night took my driver 2 hours to open up 1/3 of the lot.


Did you get snow up there today or are you still scraping?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1698670 said:


> Did you get snow up there today or are you still scraping?


still running his route from Christmas


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1698670 said:


> Did you get snow up there today or are you still scraping?


C'mon snoguy.....he's got 5" to clear.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1698670 said:


> Did you get snow up there today or are you still scraping?


We haven't plowed the student parking lot at the high school for the last two snows because school is closed.

Normally I have 4 hours for a 14' pusher on this lot.

I have about 4" of snow on the lot, and will have it plowed in 3ish hours with an 8.2 V plow.

Including clearing piles my guys have pushed in the wrong areas.

I'm pissed.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1698673 said:


> still running his route from Christmas


Hahahahah.

Hahahahah.

Hahahahah.

Hahahahah.

Hahahahah.

Hahahahah.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1698664 said:


> I'm on a lot with guardrails all the way around. Can't go in the ditch.
> 
> Can't rule out a picture with the truck hung up ON the guardrail, but not in the ditch.
> 
> Speaking of said lot, about 2 hours in, have one hour left.
> 
> The other night took my driver 2 hours to open up 1/3 of the lot.


Well with your luck it is possible to go up and over the rail and end up in the ditch.:waving:


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1698676 said:


> We haven't plowed the student parking lot at the high school for the last two snows because school is closed.
> 
> Normally I have 4 hours for a 14' pusher on this lot.
> 
> I have about 4" of snow on the lot, and will have it plowed in 3ish hours with an 8.2 V plow.
> 
> Including clearing piles my guys have pushed in the wrong areas.
> 
> I'm pissed.


Better get it cleaned up before the snow tomorrow. News said 3-5" north of 94


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1698590 said:


> I only got a hat.
> 
> You can win a pusher too.


Won a t-shirt... and got the bonus questions right... that was hard...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1698686 said:


> Won a t-shirt... and got the bonus questions right... that was hard...


Ya, wasn't it!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1698676 said:


> We haven't plowed the student parking lot at the high school for the last two snows because school is closed.
> 
> Normally I have 4 hours for a 14' pusher on this lot.
> 
> I have about 4" of snow on the lot, and will have it plowed in 3ish hours with an 8.2 V plow.
> 
> Including clearing piles my guys have pushed in the wrong areas.
> 
> I'm pissed.


It must have settled a bit, you said 5 the other day. I always watch to see how guys plow lots and I see a ton of poorly planned approaches to doing it. Not sure how you can teach efficient plowing but there must be a way. I know I layout a job in my head the second I get on site as I'm sure most of you do as well. The piles in the wrong spot is just stupid.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1698683 said:


> Better get it cleaned up before the snow tomorrow. News said 3-5" north of 94


Really?...


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1698693 said:


> Really?...


we're up to 1-2" possible
from less than an inch


----------



## CityGuy

channel 4 posted on FB near 50 below wind chills on sunday. Damn thats cold.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1698691 said:


> It must have settled a bit, you said 5 the other day. I always watch to see how guys plow lots and I see a ton of poorly planned approaches to doing it. Not sure how you can teach efficient plowing but there must be a way. I know I layout a job in my head the second I get on site as I'm sure most of you do as well. The piles in the wrong spot is just stupid.


I'm pissed at my drivers for being idiots.

I'm pissed at the sub from the other school for padding hours.

I'm pissed that the loader guy with the 14' pusher says it's 4 hours here.

I'm pissed at the bank for talking me into subbing a loader and sub at the other school rather than loaning me $8k for an older truck /vplow to do the other school and just this one lot.

Just a bunch of crap that has turned into the perfect black hole.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1698673 said:


> still running his route from Christmas


Technically, yes.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Everything I have is less than an inch or less.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1698693 said:


> Really?...


Nope, just trying to get a rise out of him.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

OC&D I think I just saw you on uni and vandalia


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS still says -3 for me for Sunday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1698719 said:


> NWS still says -3 for me for Sunday.


Nevermind.... It changed since I checked it 20 minutes ago. -19.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1698717 said:


>


-56  I am not leaving the couch!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1698707 said:


> I'm pissed at my drivers for being idiots.
> 
> I'm pissed at the sub from the other school for padding hours.
> 
> I'm pissed that the loader guy with the 14' pusher says it's 4 hours here.
> 
> I'm pissed at the bank for talking me into subbing a loader and sub at the other school rather than loaning me $8k for an older truck /vplow to do the other school and just this one lot.
> 
> Just a bunch of crap that has turned into the perfect black hole.


Some of these guys have some explaining to do. Would they rather sit at home the rest of the season or work honestly the rest of the year. It sounds to me the guy in the loader must not have any concept on how to plow. He should whip through 4 acres. Its really not that much as long as there's not 12" laying there. I do a 6 acre job in 2 hours if there's 2" or less. 3.5 hours at about 4". That's with a truck and a blizzard plow. I spent 17 hours plowing with the storm in 2010. That was more or less doing it 6 times.

It might be worth it to sit and watch these guys operate during one of the small storms to see what they are doing. Tighten the leash a bit.


----------



## unit28

Saturday Night 
Snow likely, possibly mixed with freezing drizzle, 
becoming all snow after 11pm. 

Mostly cloudy, with a low around -6. Wind chill values as low as -13. North northwest wind 5 to 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. Little or no ice accumulation expected. New snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1698729 said:


> Saturday Night
> Snow likely, possibly mixed with freezing drizzle,
> becoming all snow after 11pm.
> 
> Mostly cloudy, with a low around -6. Wind chill values as low as -13. North northwest wind 5 to 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. Little or no ice accumulation expected. New snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible.


I'd like to know what the cutoff is. My Stacy says less than an inch.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1698723 said:


> -56  I am not leaving the couch!!!


I'm not leaving bed!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1698734 said:


> I'd like to know what the cutoff is. My Stacy says less than an inch.


I don't see anything, even up by you to worry about. Looks to be wayyyyy north. And even that isn't much.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1698736 said:


> I'm not leaving bed!


I have a fireplace next to the couch.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1698739 said:


> I don't see anything, even up by you to worry about. Looks to be wayyyyy north. And even that isn't much.


I really don't want that freezing drizzle either, or the cold, or the wind!


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1698734 said:


> I'd like to know what the cutoff is. My Stacy says less than an inch.


IDK

looking at the 48hr QPE it's def CMB and SE 
Nothing major with any single heavy band
just keeps filling in the area

EAu Claire{sp} seems heavier


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1698740 said:


> I have a fireplace next to the couch.


Sounds like a fire hazard.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1698726 said:


> Some of these guys have some explaining to do. Would they rather sit at home the rest of the season or work honestly the rest of the year. It sounds to me the guy in the loader must not have any concept on how to plow. He should whip through 4 acres. Its really not that much as long as there's not 12" laying there. I do a 6 acre job in 2 hours if there's 2" or less. 3.5 hours at about 4". That's with a truck and a blizzard plow. I spent 17 hours plowing with the storm in 2010. That was more or less doing it 6 times.
> 
> It might be worth it to sit and watch these guys operate during one of the small storms to see what they are doing. Tighten the leash a bit.


Sounds like a reasonable plan... especially the loader... that's ridiculously long for a 4 acre lot...


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1698744 said:


> Sounds like a fire hazard.


Only if he drops a$$.:laughing:


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1698739 said:


> I don't see anything, even up by you to worry about. Looks to be wayyyyy north. And even that isn't much.


the link I posted earlier has it
N and SE

very very little prcp.

.05 max I think


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1698747 said:


> Only if he drops a$$.:laughing:


Hahahahah.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1698744 said:


> Sounds like a fire hazard.


It's gas so it will be ok. the other option would be build a camp fire on the floor of the bedroom


----------



## unit28

checked eau claire NWS?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

8 year old has bailed. He's curled up trying to sleep.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1698755 said:


> 8 year old has bailed. He's curled up trying to sleep.


let him drive!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1698752 said:


> It's gas so it will be ok. the other option would be build a camp fire on the floor of the bedroom


Had some kids do that in a vacant house a while back....


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1698752 said:


> It's gas so it will be ok. the other option would be build a camp fire on the floor of the bedroom


Pallets in the corner with hay and cardboard work really good for starting your house on fire. No need to use the farmer way and put one on the bottom. No water will be used on this one.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1698758 said:


> Had some kids do that in a vacant house a while back....


I bet they where warm. I mean what could go wrong building a campfire on the floor?:laughing:


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1698760 said:


> Pallets in the corner with hay and cardboard work really good for starting your house on fire. No need to use the farmer way and put one on the bottom. No water will be used on this one.


I believe the state fire Marshall would call that suspicious.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1698760 said:


> Pallets in the corner with hay and cardboard work really good for starting your house on fire. No need to use the farmer way and put one on the bottom. No water will be used on this one.


That would certainly do the trick


----------



## SnowGuy73

Cold and snow everyday.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1698770 said:


> Cold and snow everyday.


don't forget windy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1698764 said:


> I bet they where warm. I mean what could go wrong building a campfire on the floor?:laughing:


Only a few things.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1698771 said:


> don't forget windy.


Ugh....... And windy.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1698772 said:


> Only a few things.


If it isn't your house then who cares.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Can't believe how many people respond to a help wanted ad, don't answer ANY of the questions in the help wanted ad, and only post "what can I do to get hired?"

It says right in the ad if you don't follow directions you will not receive a response.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1698774 said:


> If it isn't your house then who cares.


I made $21.00 off it!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1698779 said:


> I made $21.00 off it!


lucky now you just need it to happen a million more times


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1698765 said:


> I believe the state fire Marshall would call that suspicious.


Just tell Bruce Tim ok'ed it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1698783 said:


> lucky now you just need it to happen a million more times


Wouldn't that be nice.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1698777 said:


> Can't believe how many people respond to a help wanted ad, don't answer ANY of the questions in the help wanted ad, and only post "what can I do to get hired?"
> 
> It says right in the ad if you don't follow directions you will not receive a response.


Try hiring a class A driver. Last summer I CLEARLY spelled out the requirements. Recieved about 50 responses with fast food experience.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1698784 said:


> Just tell Bruce Tim ok'ed it.


Then they would put me in jail.


----------



## unit28

hopefully I'm at the C O

princeton has same frcst

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?site=mpx&zmx=1&zmy=1&map.x=182&map.y=95


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1698786 said:


> Try hiring a class A driver. Last summer I CLEARLY spelled out the requirements. Recieved about 50 responses with fast food experience.


So do I need a DL for this job??


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1698792 said:


> So do I need a DL for this job??


What about a health card?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1698792 said:


> So do I need a DL for this job??


Pretty much what was sent to me many times.

"I don't have any of the things you require but I'm a hard worker".:laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1698786 said:


> Try hiring a class A driver. Last summer I CLEARLY spelled out the requirements. Recieved about 50 responses with fast food experience.


What does it pay and do I get a company truck to drive home?

Another month like this and I may be applying.

Class A, tanker and haz mat endorsement, doubles.

I can drive anything.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1698798 said:


> Pretty much what was sent to me many times.
> 
> "I don't have any of the things you require but I'm a hard worker".:laughing:


I am an expert and flipping a burger at the correct moment.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1698786 said:


> Try hiring a class A driver. Last summer I CLEARLY spelled out the requirements. Recieved about 50 responses with fast food experience.


Very similar here... put "experience required" in the job title... lots of fast food workers and handymen...


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1698801 said:


> What does it pay and do I get a company truck to drive home?
> 
> Another month like this and I may be applying.
> 
> Class A, tanker and haz mat endorsement, doubles.
> 
> I can drive anything.





Green Grass;1698802 said:


> I am an expert and flipping a burger at the correct moment.


It sounds like you two already applied last year.

Lwnmwr, we're hiring.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1698802 said:


> I am an expert and flipping a burger at the correct moment.


I thought that was you at the **** flipping my burger the other day.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1698804 said:


> It sounds like you two already applied last year.
> 
> Lwnmwr, we're hiring.


I applied everyday :waving:


----------



## CityGuy

What the heck. Since when is a local ca fe a bad word?


----------



## CityGuy

Well so much for the wild


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1698815 said:


> Well so much for the wild


holy cows that was a high scoring game


----------



## banonea

Damm, gonna 2 days and it takes me 6 hours to catch up on all the posts. .... and I thought you guys plowed snow....lol


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1698824 said:


> Damm, gonna 2 days and it takes me 6 hours to catch up on all the posts. .... and I thought you guys plowed snow....lol


Most of us have short routes and are done, but lwnmwr is still out. Just kidding Lwnmwrman.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1698832 said:


> Most of us have short routes and are done, but lwnmwr is still out. Just kidding Lwnmwrman.


You guys can kid me all you want. Shows you guys care man!!

BTW, the old "roll down the window and white wash the passenger while they try to sleep" never gets old.

Especially when it's your own kid.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Seems like a week ago I hit 4000 posts. i'm already 1/2 way to 5000?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1698835 said:


> You guys can kid me all you want. Shows you guys care man!!
> 
> BTW, the old "roll down the window and white wash the passenger while they try to sleep" never gets old.
> 
> Especially when it's your own kid.


Hahaha... awesome


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1698837 said:


> Seems like a week ago I hit 4000 posts. i'm already 1/2 way to 5000?


No wonder why it takes you 40 hours to plow. Your always stopping to yap on here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1698857 said:


> No wonder why it takes you 40 hours to plow. Your always stopping to yap on here


Maybe it is I that needs to take a long hard look in the mirror?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Actually, it's an even larger indictment on my guys on how slow they are when I can post here and still shave hour(s) off their times.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1698879 said:


> Actually, it's an even larger indictment on my guys on how slow they are when I can post here and still shave hour(s) off their times.


Don't worry... same thing happens here... it always seems like no one can get through it as fast as you when you're the owner... happens to me almost every event... "You've only made it THAT far through your route???"

You're not alone... :salute:


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1698879 said:


> Actually, it's an even larger indictment on my guys on how slow they are when I can post here and still shave hour(s) off their times.


They are hourly you are not. Easy math. Did you bid the properties as you were doing them or as a regular old hourly guy who could give 2 nickels if you get phone call about the job the next day? Something to think about, oh and delegating some of the extra hourly work to employees so you can concentrate on the no pay BS calls that come in.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I bid it on what it takes to get the job done.

For what I'm paying these guys, in this market, I would expect them to get the job done in this time.

Everyone on here has seen the properties and agree I'm on with my hours.

I have guys that will get things done as fast, if not faster than what I expect them to.

It's the slow ones that need to be replaced. One received a text tonight once I was done with this lot. Told him he needs to start looking for another job, that he no longer gets any extra work from me.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Slow=hourly. I would do per push if they have their own equipment.


----------



## 09Daxman

In for 100 posts


----------



## unit28

checking more CO locates
1-2" were Harris, CMBG Isanti
now we're around an inch
Mora is the new CO for 1-2

Harris area =... LMN's backyard


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1698938 said:


> checking more CO locates
> 1-2" were Harris, CMBG Isanti
> now we're around an inch
> Mora is the new CO for 1-2
> 
> Harris area =... LMN's backyard


Keep it up there. Were not interested it snow down here for a while.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Its all fun. Its just weird everyone is done with snow and he's still plowing, posting, and showing us his properties. But all seriously you can a lot more money if you can find work to do after the snow like he does. I have just a hand full of properties I can do after the regular route.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Well, NWS now has me at less than one inch for tonight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu is down from 0.6" yesreday to 0.3 now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Jim you sell your v plows yet?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1698970 said:


> Jim you sell your v plows yet?


No. Why do you ask


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1698965 said:


> Its all fun. Its just weird everyone is done with snow and he's still plowing, posting, and showing us his properties. But all seriously you can a lot more money if you can find work to do after the snow like he does. I have just a hand full of properties I can do after the regular route.


Isn't that the whole idea? Figure out a way to make as much revenue off of each snowfall? The only complaints I get are either driver error (leaving snow where it shouldn't be, which are corrected immediately) or customer stupidity (complaints about issues still within agreement limitations).

It's not like I'm plowing properties that customers have been calling about for 3 days.

Looks like we should have a week now of little snow work.

It will finally give me a chance to reorganize, get some interviews accomplished, revisit accounts and see where adjustments can be made.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1698973 said:


> No. Why do you ask


I was just curious.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1698975 said:


> Looks like we should have a week now of little snow work.


It'll change.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1698980 said:


> It'll change.


Again. Stop.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gotta head out the door. Hopefully my pusher sells today. Haul the tractor back home. Get some snowblowers fixed, tackle 2014 snow head on.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1698981 said:


> Again. Stop.


Just being realistic.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1698983 said:


> Gotta head out the door. Hopefully my pusher sells today. Haul the tractor back home. Get some snowblowers fixed, tackle 2014 snow head on.


Have fun, good luck!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Number 9 is saying about an inch or so tonight...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Weather channel just saying snow showers and windy. Snow accumulation less than one inch.


----------



## djagusch

jimslawnsnow;1698965 said:


> Its all fun. Its just weird everyone is done with snow and he's still plowing, posting, and showing us his properties. But all seriously you can a lot more money if you can find work to do after the snow like he does. I have just a hand full of properties I can do after the regular route.


If you add up your seasonal accounts (no hauling, no salt, no extras, no per times) for the 5/6 months of snow contracts(snow only no lawn) are you over 100k? I don't want to get it who's johnson is longer thread but some on here need to understand the difference of a 6hr route and what he is doing.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Winter weather advisory for tonight.


----------



## ringahding1

djagusch;1698993 said:


> If you add up your seasonal accounts (no hauling, no salt, no extras, no per times) for the 5/6 months of snow contracts(snow only no lawn) are you over 100k? I don't want to get it who's johnson is longer thread but some on here need to understand the difference of a 6hr route and what he is doing.


Just snow? No


----------



## SnowGuy73

djagusch;1698993 said:


> If you add up your seasonal accounts (no hauling, no salt, no extras, no per times) for the 5/6 months of snow contracts(snow only no lawn) are you over 100k? I don't want to get it who's johnson is longer thread but some on here need to understand the difference of a 6hr route and what he is doing.


?????????????????


----------



## djagusch

ringahding1;1699005 said:


> Just snow? No


Me neither but the crazy guy in his truck 24/7 is.


----------



## SnowGuy73

djagusch;1699009 said:


> Me neither but the crazy guy in his truck 24/7 is.


I'm not touching this one......


----------



## djagusch

SnowGuy73;1699014 said:


> I'm not touching this one......


Coming from the guy who jokes about the guy all day long...........


----------



## SnowGuy73

djagusch;1699025 said:


> Coming from the guy who jokes about the guy all day long...........


I was more referring to the money talk, people love to throw out how much they "make" .

But. ...

Let me take a minute to apologize to you personally for poking fun of lwnmwrmn.

Being you seem to take it VERY personally. I see it as joking with him, being he also pokes fun at himself.

So I will never poke fun at him ever again.

So to you especially, but also lwnmwrmn I am very sorry.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Number 11 says mainly snow with a little freezing rain mixing in.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

djagusch;1698993 said:


> If you add up your seasonal accounts (no hauling, no salt, no extras, no per times) for the 5/6 months of snow contracts(snow only no lawn) are you over 100k? I don't want to get it who's johnson is longer thread but some on here need to understand the difference of a 6hr route and what he is doing.


WTH? I was just joking around in the first post i made and giving him credit for making extra money after the snow. and I was stating I only have a handful of those types accounts because they are rare down here. I know and I think most agree with what hes doing. and we find humor in following him and that he gets done just before the next round. hes got balls for going through all that crap. why bring money and dicks into the conversation? if you want to talk that way go to a gay strip joint. this is a forum and should be fun and not talking about who makes the most money and all that crap.

a couple years ago I used to enjoy your posts but something changed and I just skim through most of them now and even on lawnsite.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1699026 said:


> I was more referring to the money talk, people love to throw out how much they "make" .
> 
> But. ...
> 
> Let me take a minute to apologize to you personally for poking fun of lwnmwrmn.
> 
> Being you seem to take it VERY personally. I see it as joking with him, being he also pokes fun at himself.
> 
> So I will never poke fun at him ever again.
> 
> So to you especially, but also lwnmwrmn I am very sorry.


Nope, poke away. Hell, it's what's keeping me sane.

Djaug means well.

It doesn't bother me at all.

I get VERY few salt calls except for 2 properties, and that is just walks or two areas of drive lanes.

I get zero hauling money seeing as we are outside the cities where we have a lot of room to push snow.

So, 95% of my money comes from pushing only. If I can find a way to continue to make money off of the same snow for an extended period of time, and the customer doesn't care, then add it to the list.

Pusher is sold. Cash. 1/2 of the tranny is back in the truck.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1699048 said:


> Nope, poke away.
> 
> Djaug means well.
> 
> It doesn't bother me at all.
> 
> I get VERY few salt calls except for 2 properties, and that is just walks or two areas of drive lanes.
> 
> I get zero hauling money seeing as we are outside the cities where we have a lot of room to push snow.
> 
> So, 95% of my money comes from pushing only. If I can find a way to continue to make money off of the same snow for an extended period of time, and the customer doesn't care, then add it to the list.
> 
> Pusher is sold. Cash. 1/2 of the tranny is back in the truck.[/QUO
> 
> glad you could sell it. sucks when a tranny goes out on a truck. had that happen last year around the same time as bonea (sorry if that's spelled wrong) mine was just shy of 3k. it was rebuilt and heavy duty for towing and plowing. this was done at a repair shop


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1699048 said:


> Nope, poke away.
> 
> Djaug means well.
> 
> Pusher is sold. Cash. 1/2 of the tranny is back in the truck.


Good to hear you sold it. Its been tough to move stuff lately, no wants to buy or has money.

Lwnmwrmn next time you're in my area let me know, we can do lunch.

And again, sorry for poking fun at you!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1699053 said:


> Good to hear you sold it. Its been tough to move stuff lately, no wants to buy or has money.
> 
> Lwnmwrmn next time you're in my area let me know, we can do lunch.
> 
> And again, sorry for poking fun at you!


The way this winter is going, the next time I'll be in your area will be for Fahey.

You can buy me a hot dog and hot cocoa.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Lets all go back to having fun in here.. 

No more arguing with each other, please. That's the one thing that sets this thread aprat from others on this site!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1699058 said:
 

> Lets all go back to having fun in here..
> 
> No more arguing with each other, please. That's the one thing that sets this thread aprat from others on this site!


Read. My. Edit.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1699055 said:


> The way this winter is going, the next time I'll be in your area will be for Fahey.
> 
> You can buy me a hot dog and hot cocoa.


Ya, I'm not sure if I will be there this year, depends on the weather. I really don't need anything, no body really goes anymore now that its out in bfe, and everything out there last year was garbage.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1699064 said:


> Ya, I'm not sure if I will be there this year, depends on the weather. I really don't need anything, no body really goes anymore now that its out in bfe, and everything out there last year was garbage.


I go just to think "holy crap, I should have brought my stuff down if it's worth that!"

That and to put a wrap on winter.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1699058 said:


> Lets all go back to having fun in here..
> 
> No more arguing with each other, please. That's the one thing that sets this thread aprat from others on this site!


yes this would be nice. I think most know when other are joking around anyway.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1699071 said:


> I go just to think "holy crap, I should have brought my stuff down if it's worth that!"
> 
> That and to put a wrap on winter.


It sure as Hell didn't wrap last winter!!!!

Ya, I think that too. But then when I do bring my garbage I make like $1.25 on it!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1699073 said:


> I think most know when other are joking around anyway.


Ya, this why I try not to assume anything....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1699081 said:


> Ya, this why I try not to assume anything....


Remember what happens when you assume!!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1699026 said:


> I was more referring to the money talk, people love to throw out how much they "make" .
> 
> But. ...
> 
> Let me take a minute to apologize to you personally for poking fun of lwnmwrmn.
> 
> Being you seem to take it VERY personally. I see it as joking with him, being he also pokes fun at himself.
> 
> So I will never poke fun at him ever again.
> 
> So to you especially, but also lwnmwrmn I am very sorry.


Are you drinking already?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1699107 said:


> Are you drinking already?


I'm sorry man!! *sob sob* *sniff sniff*

Do you still love me??


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Its getting a little sensitive in here. Or did your women hi jack your plow site accounts?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1699105 said:


> Remember what happens when you assume!!


I know, I know...

Haha.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1699111 said:


> I'm sorry man!! *sob sob* *sniff sniff*
> 
> Do you still love me??


We always love and worry.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1699052 said:


> LwnmwrMan22;1699048 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, poke away.
> 
> Djaug means well.
> 
> It's all good. I lost 2 of them in 3 weeks. Thank fully I was able to find a guy that is good at what he dose. Still have both trucks and they are running great. By what kind of vehicle plow jimslawnsnow
> It doesn't bother me at all.
> 
> I get VERY few salt calls except for 2 properties, and that is just walks or two areas of drive lanes.
> 
> I get zero hauling money seeing as we are outside the cities where we have a lot of room to push snow.
> 
> So, 95% of my money comes from pushing only. If I can find a way to continue to make money off of the same snow for an extended period of time, and the customer doesn't care, then add it to the list.
> 
> Pusher is sold. Cash. 1/2 of the tranny is back in the truck.[/QUO
> 
> glad you could sell it. sucks when a tranny goes out on a truck. had that happen last year around the same time as bonea (sorry if that's spelled wrong) mine was just shy of 3k. it was rebuilt and heavy duty for towing and plowing. this was done at a repair shop
Click to expand...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1699107 said:


> Are you drinking already?


Nope.

Just taking accountability for my actions....


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1699113 said:


> Its getting a little sensitive in here. Or did your women hi jack your plow site accounts?


I have a great comment here, but..... I can't!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1699111 said:


> Do you still love me??


Well, I am trying to take you to lunch.....


----------



## banonea

What kind of vehicle plow do you have jim


----------



## SnowGuy73

Something is wrong with Plowsite I think.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1699133 said:


> Something is wrong with Plowsite I think.


Why?? Because it got sensitive?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1699136 said:


> Why?? Because it got sensitive?


No, the quotes were all messed up there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Pretty sure we have a couple drinkers already.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I wonder if I can hit 5000 by the end of the day.

Isn't there a 15 or 30 second delay in between posts?

30 seconds would mean 4.5 hours of straight posting. 

I don't think I'll hit 5000 today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1699140 said:


> Pretty sure we have a couple drinkers already.


I wish......

I'm going to the mall later!


----------



## ringahding1

I'm digging *Lwnmwr's* work ethic, although I do not write about it here, we are similar.

Well I don't mind talking $$, just don't because I know $$$ will come due to my own work ethic.

After the storm is what separates you from your competition--IMO.

When I head back out with my BOBCAT or Truck (usually another 4 hours & my crews & competition are sleeping) to touch up lots, shovel or push piles back, I cannot help but to notice how poorly my competitor's lots look. Usually no pavement to see, or no effort made to clean up slush, etc. Can you say RETENTION?

MONEY- I have developed relationships that allow for after the storm clean up charges...usually half of the 1" trigger rate. Yes the bill continues to rise, but the slippage or falls rate DO NOT...

*"Work Hard, Take A Break"* -- Statement, at the time (2001) , (Steve Hedberg) HEDBERG AGGREGATES right hand man Jeff (forgot his last name & he passed away in a motorcycle accident) said to me...I was a yard SLAVE there...

I have not forgotten this & literally live by this...especially now that I'm getting older.


----------



## Camden

Green Grass;1699136 said:


> Why?? Because it got sensitive?


Do we need a virtual group hug?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1699149 said:


> Do we need a virtual group hug?


How about a virtual group shot!


----------



## ryde307

Snow guy only 2 more posts to 4000.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1699154 said:


> Snow guy only 2 more posts to 4000.


Nope, done!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Now I can take some time off!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hey lwnmwrman......

Were coming, were coming!


----------



## ryde307

What happened to posting pictures.
Here is one on my wall. It is from the Star Tribune. I am in the lower left. This was my first fire I was in command of. I was the duty officer covering for an hour or so when a call for a house explosion came in. I was at the station with a few others. We responded in the first truck to a house fully invloved with the neighbors house and fence just starting to go. The front of the house was a total loss. What you can see if the house is 80-100 ft deep. The whole back half was left perfect like nothing happened. Figured there are a few fire guys in here that might like it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1699165 said:


> What happened to posting pictures.
> Here is one on my wall. It is from the Star Tribune. I am in the lower left. This was my first fire I was in command of. I was the duty officer covering for an hour or so when a call for a house explosion came in. I was at the station with a few others. We responded in the first truck to a house fully invloved with the neighbors house and fence just starting to go. The front of the house was a total loss. What you can see if the house is 80-100 ft deep. The whole back half was left perfect like nothing happened. Figured there are a few fire guys in here that might like it.


Wasn't that last year, or two years ago about this time?

How come you weren't in Chaska with your hovercraft a few weeks back?

We were there with our airboat.


----------



## ryde307

I was supposed to be there but backed out because there was a chance of snow and didn't want to try and find someone to take my spot last minute.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1699171 said:


> I was supposed to be there but backed out because there was a chance of snow and didn't want to try and find someone to take my spot last minute.


It was fricking cold!


----------



## cbservicesllc

As long as the fire nerds are filling in with pictures, I'll join... this was the first fire I was in command of back in 2010. Came in as a house explosion. You can see the crew is just starting to get a blitz fire going. All the neighbors were shouting that the guy was in there... easy decision not to go in. Ended up the guy had shot himself with a nail gun and was dead before the fire. He had rigged something to blow in the basement...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1699184 said:


> As long as the fire nerds are filling in with pictures, I'll join... this was the first fire I was in command of back in 2010. Came in as a house explosion. You can see the crew is just starting to get a blitz fire going. All the neighbors were shouting that the guy was in there... easy decision not to go in. Ended up the guy had shot himself with a nail gun and was dead before the fire. He had rigged something to blow in the basement...


A nail gun?

What the!?!?!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1699186 said:


> A nail gun?
> 
> What the!?!?!


I guess it wasn't quite a nail gun... it was one of those remington nailers you use to fasten the bottom plate to concrete, block, etc...


----------



## ryde307

^ what he said. Thats a crazy story.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1699188 said:


> ^ what he said. Thats a crazy story.


Wow, creative!


----------



## SnowGuy73

I don't have any cool pictures on my phone..... While you officers are outside drinking coffee I'm inside having fun and working!

Haha.


----------



## ryde307

Here is one more people can relate to. A rolloff hauling debris from a demo took the turn a bit to fast. The company has another truck and 2 skids on site cleaning it up before we made it there.


----------



## ryde307

SnowGuy73;1699192 said:


> I don't have any cool pictures on my phone..... While you officers are outside drinking coffee I'm inside having fun and working!
> 
> Haha.


I stepped down so I go play now also.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1699194 said:


> I stepped down so I go play now also.


Nearly 10.years on and I have no interest in being in charge of anything.... Its more of a hobby not a job for me.


----------



## ryde307

Snowguy this is in your area at the tower in Jordan.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1699193 said:


> Here is one more people can relate to. A rolloff hauling debris from a demo took the turn a bit to fast. The company has another truck and 2 skids on site cleaning it up before we made it there.


Looks like 7 and 41....


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1699199 said:


> Snowguy this is in your area at the tower in Jordan.


Cool picture.

I hate those towers! Not at all realistic and all you get is soaking wet!


----------



## ryde307

SnowGuy73;1699198 said:


> Nearly 10.years on and I have no interest in being in charge of anything.... Its more of a hobby not a job for me.


In 3 days I will be at 10 years. I thought the officer thing was worth a try. To many politics and BS. It also took up alot of time. I decided my time was alot better spent on MY business. That is why I stepped down.


----------



## ryde307

Snowguy, It is 7 and 41. The tower is ok but I agree not very realistic, plus crawling around on concrete gets old quick. In the pic I was controlling the fire for a bunch of crews. This is in between rotations.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1699202 said:


> To many politics and BS.


That's the fire department on general, at least down here....

Its like being in middle school again at times.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1699206 said:


> Snowguy, It is 7 and 41. The tower is ok but I agree not very realistic, plus crawling around on concrete gets old quick. In the pic I was controlling the fire for a bunch of crews. This is in between rotations.


I'm only 32 but after crawling around in there for two hours I feel more like 82!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1699130 said:


> What kind of vehicle plow do you have jim


are you asking what brand plow or what type or the vehicle brand?

I see I did spell your screen name wrong. sorry


----------



## ryde307

SnowGuy73;1699210 said:


> I'm only 32 but after crawling around in there for two hours I feel more like 82!!


I'm 29. But used to race moto, snocross and anything else I could get hurt doing. I feel 80 just waking up each day.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1699210 said:


> I'm only 32 but after crawling around in there for two hours I feel more like 82!!


I don't know much about that type of work, but that's how I feel for the first few days of spring. speaking of spring. it feels like it today. I even had my navigator out in the snow since someone forgot to tell me they didn't empty it out on the last clean up we did


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1699225 said:


> are you asking what brand plow or what type or the vehicle brand?
> 
> I see I did spell your screen name wrong. sorry


It's all good. What kind of plow?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

ryde307;1699226 said:


> I'm 29. But used to race moto, snocross and anything else I could get hurt doing. I feel 80 just waking up each day.


ever ride bulls? I did and man was I sore. I was only 20-21 or some where in there


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1699184 said:


> As long as the fire nerds are filling in with pictures, I'll join... this was the first fire I was in command of back in 2010. Came in as a house explosion. You can see the crew is just starting to get a blitz fire going. All the neighbors were shouting that the guy was in there... easy decision not to go in. Ended up the guy had shot himself with a nail gun and was dead before the fire. He had rigged something to blow in the basement...


Yeah that was not a fun thing to wake up to. Knew that idiot was in there. We all knew he did it intentionally. He tried to do it a month before in his birthday but his sled wife stayed with him so he wouldn't do it then. The messed up thing is the nailer was my dads that he lent to him to finish the basement. I have some pictures of it before you guys got there I'll have to find them to show you


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1699226 said:


> I'm 29. But used to race moto, snocross and anything else I could get hurt doing. I feel 80 just waking up each day.


Haha, you've got me beat there.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1699229 said:


> It's all good. What kind of plow?


I have 2 boss v plows. 8'2 flat top and a 9'2 vxt. I was hoping to sell them and upgrade to a western wide out


----------



## ryde307

jimslawnsnow;1699230 said:


> ever ride bulls? I did and man was I sore. I was only 20-21 or some where in there


I have not. I did try to ride an ostrich once. It's not as easy as it looks.
A friend lives in Phoenix and said there is a bar down there where you can ride a real bull. I am going back at the end of January so I may have to give it a try.
The difference is now I am fat and out of shape. I don't think hitting the ground will go so well.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1699234 said:


> I have 2 boss v plows. 8'2 flat top and a 9'2 vxt. I was hoping to sell them and upgrade to a western wide out


Damm. If they were western I would be interested. I have all western and am able to use any plow on any truck. I am looking for a pre -flex fleet MVP to add to my fleet. I got my first one this year and I want to get one for my brothers truck. They do make a difference.


----------



## banonea

ryde307;1699236 said:


> I have not. I did try to ride an ostrich once. It's not as easy as it looks.
> A friend lives in Phoenix and said there is a bar down there where you can ride a real bull. I am going back at the end of January so I may have to give it a try.
> The difference is now I am fat and out of shape. I don't think hitting the ground will go so well.


Hitting the ground sucks at our age (42 here) the body doesn't recover as fast as it use to......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

ryde307;1699236 said:


> I have not. I did try to ride an ostrich once. It's not as easy as it looks.
> A friend lives in Phoenix and said there is a bar down there where you can ride a real bull. I am going back at the end of January so I may have to give it a try.
> The difference is now I am fat and out of shape. I don't think hitting the ground will go so well.


I am not in the same shape either. I miss it. but the soreness not so much.


----------



## OC&D

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1698715 said:


> OC&D I think I just saw you on uni and vandalia


Haha! Looking at the time if your post, you did. I stopped at that holiday to clean my windows before going to scrape a lot.

I didn't see you.


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;1699234 said:


> I have 2 boss v plows. 8'2 flat top and a 9'2 vxt. I was hoping to sell them and upgrade to a western wide out


I'm a huge Western guy but I'm not so sure I'd call that "upgrading". Wideout plows = overrated


----------



## Camden

banonea;1699237 said:


> Damm. If they were western I would be interested. I have all western and am able to use any plow on any truck. I am looking for a pre -flex fleet MVP to add to my fleet. I got my first one this year and I want to get one for my brothers truck. They do make a difference.


I think I'd sell my 8'6" MVP+. It's the best plow I've ever owned but I want to switch to a MVP3 since I plow so many cell towers.

I'll snap some pics and if you're interested we can chat about a price.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1699244 said:


> I'm a huge Western guy but I'm not so sure I'd call that "upgrading". Wideout plows = overrated


Speaking of that.... Are you still looking to sell yours?

And do you have pictures?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1699247 said:


> I think I'd sell my 8'6" MVP+. It's the best plow I've ever owned but I want to switch to a MVP3 since I plow so many cell towers.
> 
> I'll snap some pics and if you're interested we can chat about a price.


How about some pics and are you interested in selling?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;1699244 said:


> I'm a huge Western guy but I'm not so sure I'd call that "upgrading". Wideout plows = overrated


Don't get me wrong the boss have been great plows. A wide out I am sure will fit me better. I just may throw a set of wings on mine.


----------



## andersman02

Camden;1699244 said:


> I'm a huge Western guy but I'm not so sure I'd call that "upgrading". Wideout plows = overrated


Really? Why do you say? Not trying to stay an argument but since getting our first one this year, we won't be buying anything other than that again for lots. We have an mvp that's great but we have no lots where it can put shine the wideout. We don't have any drifting lots though


----------



## OC&D

Damnit. I'm not around for a day and a half and you guys get all PMS on each other, kiss and make up, all while adding about 20 pages. 

Sheesh.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1699263 said:


> Damnit. I'm not around for a day and a half and you guys get all PMS on each other, kiss and make up, all while adding about 20 pages.
> 
> Sheesh.


Trying to catch up to. Canada!


----------



## banonea

Camden;1699247 said:


> I think I'd sell my 8'6" MVP+. It's the best plow I've ever owned but I want to switch to a MVP3 since I plow so many cell towers.
> 
> I'll snap some pics and if you're interested we can chat about a price.


sounds good


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1699255 said:


> Don't get me wrong the boss have been great plows. A wide out I am sure will fit me better. I just may throw a set of wings on mine.


I've thought about putting the wings on mine


----------



## Camden

I'll get pics posted soon. The Wideout is sitting in my driveway so I'll have those up in a minute.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1699270 said:


> I'll get pics posted soon. The Wideout is sitting in my driveway so I'll have those up in a minute.


Ok, thanks.


----------



## Camden

Here are a couple pics. I'm not exactly sure how this should work. I'm still using this plow each time it snows so I'll need to have a new plow here before I can sell this one. I guess I can contact Jim at ESI and see how long shipping takes and that would give me some idea of when a sale could take place.

Send me a PM if you're interested and we'll try to swing a deal.


----------



## skorum03

At my USA hockey coaching certification clinic right now. All day thing. Not ungodly boring but there are a million things I could work on and fix outside today as it's so warm.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1699289 said:


> At my USA hockey coaching certification clinic right now. All day thing. Not ungodly boring but there are a million things I could work on and fix outside today as it's so warm.


We are doing a 3rd Christmas. I have stuff to fix as well.


----------



## OC&D

skorum03;1699289 said:


> At my USA hockey coaching certification clinic right now. All day thing. Not ungodly boring but there are a million things I could work on and fix outside today as it's so warm.


That ain't gonna last either. Good luck having the motivation to even open the door to go outside after today.


----------



## OC&D

NWS for me for tonight:

_Drizzle, snow, and freezing drizzle, becoming all snow after 3am. Low around -3. Wind chill values as low as -17. Blustery, with a north northwest wind 10 to 15 mph increasing to 20 to 25 mph in the evening. Winds could gust as high as 35 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. Little or no ice accumulation expected. New snow accumulation of less than one inch possible._

That's a bunch of crap.


----------



## banonea

I haven't gotten out of my jammies and off the couch and don't have any intention of doing so.....I have earned a lazy day.


----------



## OC&D

banonea;1699293 said:


> I haven't gotten out of my jammies and off the couch and don't have any intention of doing so.....I have earned a lazy day.


I'm not so lucky. I'm going to head out in about 2 or 3 hours to scrape a few lots and hopefully make a little headway.


----------



## banonea

We did that Thursday night and Friday day. We are at blacktop at all our accounts, even the ones that won't salt.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I would like to notify everyone that I am currently NOT plowing.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1699300 said:


> I would like to notify everyone that I am currently NOT plowing.


Time to couch up for the day..... you earned it brother.


----------



## TKLAWN

Camden;1699285 said:


> Here are a couple pics. I'm not exactly sure how this should work. I'm still using this plow each time it snows so I'll need to have a new plow here before I can sell this one. I guess I can contact Jim at ESI and see how long shipping takes and that would give me some idea of when a sale could take place.
> 
> Send me a PM if you're interested and we'll try to swing a deal.


Would you be interested in working a deal with 8'6' mvp plus possible trade?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1699285 said:


> Here are a couple pics. I'm not exactly sure how this should work. I'm still using this plow each time it snows so I'll need to have a new plow here before I can sell this one. I guess I can contact Jim at ESI and see how long shipping takes and that would give me some idea of when a sale could take place.
> 
> Send me a PM if you're interested and we'll try to swing a deal.


That thing is clean!

I will pm you here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1699292 said:


> NWS for me for tonight:
> 
> _Drizzle, snow, and freezing drizzle, becoming all snow after 3am. Low around -3. Wind chill values as low as -17. Blustery, with a north northwest wind 10 to 15 mph increasing to 20 to 25 mph in the evening. Winds could gust as high as 35 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. Little or no ice accumulation expected. New snow accumulation of less than one inch possible._
> 
> That's a bunch of crap.


I have no motivation to plow, salt, poop, anything today or this coming week for that matter!
That's about the same as what I have....


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;1699193 said:


> Here is one more people can relate to. A rolloff hauling debris from a demo took the turn a bit to fast. The company has another truck and 2 skids on site cleaning it up before we made it there.


Is that who I think it is? Company out of Hopkins?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1699322 said:


> Is that who I think it is? Company out of Hopkins?


I was thinking the same.... Starts with a B.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1699317 said:


> Would you be interested in working a deal with 8'6' mvp plus possible trade?


What the hell tk, you stealing my blade?

Haha.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1699323 said:


> O was thinking the same.... Starts with a B.


yup and sons


----------



## CityGuy

I saw a few fire pics thrown up. You fire guys want me to throw mine up too. Lots from across the state.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1699325 said:


> yup and sons


Yes sir.....


----------



## CityGuy

Fire 1 Class at Medicine Lake. Search and Rescue


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1699331 said:


> Fire 1 Class at Medicine Lake. Search and Rescue


We need flames!


----------



## SnowGuy73

It is really nice outside..... But the couch is so nice too!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1699335 said:


> It is really nice outside..... But the couch is so nice too!


There will be plenty of time when its cold out


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1699324 said:


> What the hell tk, you stealing my blade?
> 
> Haha.


You can have first crack if you want it. It' s all good


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1699339 said:


> You can have first crack if you want it. It' s all good


I'm just giving you crap. Of you can work a trade go for it.

I don't need it anyway, it'd be more of a toy for my personal truck.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1699336 said:


> There will be plenty of time when its cold out


I plan on doing this then too!


----------



## Green Grass

Not on here for 3 hours and there is 5 new pages.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1699300 said:


> I would like to notify everyone that I am currently NOT plowing.


Ps4 then???


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1699345 said:


> Not on here for 3 hours and there is 5 new pages.


Almost to 24,000 posts too!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1699348 said:


> Almost to 24,000 posts too!


Shouldn't you be getting ready for your date?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1699346 said:


> Ps4 then???


Christmas with the in-laws. I'm on my way back out to get started on the blob that is still in ND on it's way here.

Plow before the storm, right?

Or was it plow with the storm?

3 days after the storm?

I just cover them all, then I know I'm good.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1699349 said:


> Shouldn't you be getting ready for your date?


Not happening now.... Sick little guy. So it looks like she gets out of salting tonight too!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1699353 said:


> Not happening now.... Sick little guy. So it looks like she gets out of salting tonight too!


Win win for everyone but the kid.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1699360 said:


> Win win for everyone but the kid.


I was thinking of sending her out to salt if needed. That way I can sit home with him and watch family guy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowguy73;1699361 said:


> i was thinking of sending her out to salt if needed. That way i can sit home with him and watch family guy.


1200!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1699364 said:


> 1200!!!!!!!!!!


Now?!?!?!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1699366 said:


> Now?!?!?!!!


Shoot........ Now??????


----------



## CityGuy

I believe this was Elk River.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1699368 said:


> Shoot........ Now??????


Should a counted how many posts on page 1199.

Cb won't understand since he runs 400 posts per page and is on page 10.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1699368 said:


> Shoot........ Now??????


Couple to go.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I think its 40 per page.


----------



## CityGuy

Buffalo Burn.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1699369 said:


> I believe this was Elk River.


Training burns don't count....

Haha.


----------



## CityGuy

Anyone know if you can load video to the page? I have a few helmet cam videos I can load.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

One thousand two hundred....... NOW!!


****edit....YES!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

20 more and were at 24,000


----------



## CityGuy

Not sure where this was.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1699381 said:


> 20 more and were at 24,000


Go ahead. You got it.

The 11 year old just beat the 8 year old on Madden 25 on the PS4.

Winner stays tournament today. Vikings V Packers showdown now.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1699376 said:


> Training burns don't count....
> 
> Haha.


You wanted fire I gave you fire.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1699383 said:


> Go ahead. You got it.


I already need to charge my phone.....


----------



## CityGuy

Maple Lake.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1699385 said:


> You wanted fire I gave you fire.


Haha, just giving you a hard time!

Great pictures.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1699387 said:


> Maple Lake.


What's the frame work for?


----------



## CityGuy

Few Random Pics


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1699390 said:


> What's the frame work for?


Protect the neighbors house from heat and collapse. The other side of that had plywood on it


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1699392 said:


> Protect the neighbors house from heat and collapse. The other side of that had plywood on it


O, probably a good idea.


----------



## CityGuy

Hanover burn last fall.


----------



## CityGuy

Final Day at HFD. They got me a cake for 16 1/2 years of service.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1699394 said:


> Hanover burn last fall.


Haha.

You need to put those yellow trucks in the sun so they rippen up!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1699395 said:


> Final Day at HFD. They got me a cake for 16 1/2 years of service.


You're not there anymore?


----------



## CityGuy

Few more randoms.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1699397 said:


> You're not there anymore?


Retired when I moved to Montrose. Waiting to get on here after the first of the year.


----------



## CityGuy

Last of them on this computer. I will post the others later when i get on the desk top.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1699400 said:


> Retired when I moved to Montrose. Waiting to get on here after the first of the year.


So your over by green now then, I see.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1699401 said:


> Last of them on this computer. I will post the others later when i get on the desk top.


I like the second one.


----------



## SnowGuy73

24,001!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1699403 said:


> So your over by green now then, I see.


1 city east of him


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1699408 said:


> 1 city east of him


Nice. You'll get to work some good mutual aid together then I'm guessing.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1699403 said:


> So your over by green now then, I see.


 About three miles from door to door


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1699410 said:


> Nice. You'll get to work some good mutual aid together then I'm guessing.


That's right he will have to take orders from me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1699412 said:


> About three miles from door to door


Haha, convenient.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1699414 said:


> That's right he will have to take orders from me.


You must be some sort of officer as well huh?

Talking big like it anyway! Haha.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1699420 said:


> You must be some sort of officer as well huh?
> 
> Talking big like it anyway! Haha.


I am a safety officer. Yet at every fire I do interior attack.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1699424 said:


> I am a safety officer. Yet at every fire I do interior attack.


Safety officer..... I got assigned to that a couple years back at a house fire. I wanted to kill myself I wad so bored! No offence.

Hahahahah!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1699414 said:


> That's right he will have to take orders from me.


Only on the fire ground. At training is another story.xysport


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1699410 said:


> Nice. You'll get to work some good mutual aid together then I'm guessing.


Only if they call us.:laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1699435 said:


> Only if they call us.:laughing:


Haha, we get the same thing with some around us too.


----------



## SSS Inc.

What is this the fire thread? I'm in eau Claire and I pull up the page to sift through 6 pages of fire talk. . Now I know how everyone else feels when they step away for half a day.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1699440 said:


> What is this the fire thread? I'm in eau Claire and I pull up the page to sift through 6 pages of fire talk. . Now I know how everyone else feels when they step away for half a day.


When you have a bunch of smoke eaters at the wheel what do you expect to happen!


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1699440 said:


> What is this the fire thread? I'm in eau Claire and I pull up the page to sift through 6 pages of fire talk. . Now I know how everyone else feels when they step away for half a day.


Your the weather man we are waiting on you.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Well..... My phone is dead!


----------



## Green Grass

Sitting here watching a train go by and the cars say do not hump?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1699447 said:


> Well..... My phone is dead!


I started charging mine a hour ago.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1699455 said:


> I started charging mine a hour ago.


This is terrible!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1699453 said:


> Sitting here watching a train go by and the cars say do not hump?


Well I guess if a guy was desperate enough...


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1699457 said:


> Well I guess if a guy was desperate enough...


Saying that you tried?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1699461 said:


> Saying that you tried?


No comment!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1699464 said:


> No comment!


That is a new low


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1699474 said:


> That is a new low


Nope, that's tequila!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Could someone remind me how to post pics on here again from my phone


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1699501 said:


> Could someone remind me how to post pics on here again from my phone


Tinypic.com choose message board for the size.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I see they are talking snow for Monday now...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1699503 said:


> Tinypic.com choose message board for the size.


Thank you!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1699509 said:


> Thank you!!


Yup..........


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1699507 said:


> I see they are talking snow for Monday now...


Yep, models say 1-2...

Geesh.... I go scrape a few lots for a few hours and all this stuff happens... I better pay more attention...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

So then what when I go to tiny pic


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1699517 said:


> Yep, models say 1-2...
> 
> Geesh.... I go scrape a few lots for a few hours and all this stuff happens... I better pay more attention...


Damn it.

46 degrees good day for it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1699520 said:


> So then what when I go to tiny pic


Choose the file, select message board for the size and hit upload.


----------



## SnowGuy73

After its uploaded copy the link in the box and paste it here.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1699523 said:


> Choose the file, select message board for the size and hit upload.


That's what I thought but I can't figure out how to copy and paste. It highlights it but has no option to do it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

After its uploaded copy the link in the box and

Works fine on here


----------



## jimslawnsnow

MG]http://i44.tinypic.com/xm5qtx.jpg[/IM

Try that


----------



## jimslawnsnow




----------



## jimslawnsnow

Good grief I finally got it.

Showing how bare it is here


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1699535 said:


> That's what I thought but I can't figure out how to copy and paste. It highlights it but has no option to do it.


I don't know what kind of phone you have. Mine is an android so you press and hold, select all, then copy. Come over to Plowsite, press and hold and paste it.


----------



## qualitycut

Well I'm up north at the bar. Bad service so I'm going to need to do some reading when I get home tomorrow. Any snow tonight?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1699546 said:


> Good grief I finally got it.
> 
> Showing how bare it is here


Got it.

I can't believe how fast the snow is melting...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1699547 said:


> I don't know what kind of phone you have. Mine is an android so you press and hold, select all, then copy. Come over to Plowsite, press and hold and paste it.


You must not have saw I got it to work


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1699548 said:


> Well I'm up north at the bar. Bad service so I'm going to need to do some reading when I get home tomorrow. Any snow tonight?


Less than an inch...


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1699550 said:


> You must not have saw I got it to work


Yup, I saw, I commented.


----------



## unit28

pretty bare down there for this time of year 

Hey,
anyone see if the Neb radar is getting active?


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1699563 said:


> pretty bare down there for this time of year
> 
> Hey,
> anyone see if the Neb radar is getting active?


Is that coming this way?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1699552 said:


> Less than an inch...


Unless you are "along and north of I-94"


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1699567 said:


> Unless you are "along and north of I-94"


True, I left that part out.


----------



## 09Daxman

Washed up my truck today


----------



## SnowGuy73

09Daxman;1699572 said:


> Washed up my truck today


Were you on 65 in Blaine yesterday?


----------



## 09Daxman

SnowGuy73;1699575 said:


> Were you on 65 in Blaine yesterday?


Nope I was not.


----------



## SnowGuy73

09Daxman;1699576 said:


> Nope I was not.


Thought I saw that truck.


----------



## qualitycut

Well skimmed through a little is djau Lwnmrrs wife? Jk


----------



## 09Daxman

My old car





87 rx7s with a ls1/t56 swap. Heads,cam, intake manifold, on E85 made 452 rwhp and 405 rwtq.


----------



## mnlefty

In case anyone actually cares about the weather anymore its been a drizzly mist along (and north) of 94. In Albany now on our way home from Christmas #4 in Alex.


----------



## unit28

mnlefty;1699586 said:


> In case anyone actually cares about the weather anymore its been a drizzly mist along (and north) of 94. In Albany now on our way home from Christmas #4 in Alex.


and by the time it freezes on contact it'll be in Eau Claire 
Prolly around 12

don't worry bout SSS, he might be packin skates
----------------
NAM frcst map of freezing rain


----------



## ryde307

This year the weather forecast is permanent 1/2"-1" every 3 days south of 94 and 2-3" north of 94 every 3 days.


----------



## ryde307

I tried to ride my sled today. The sled decided otherwise and now has an electrical gremlin. The gauges stopped working and it goes into a limp mode. So if you drove by Hwy 5 and 92 in Waconia that was me on plowsite while sitting in the ditch waiting for a truck to come get me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnlefty;1699586 said:


> In case anyone actually cares about the weather anymore its been a drizzly mist along (and north) of 94. In Albany now on our way home from Christmas #4 in Alex.


Yuck!! Keep it up there please.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1699575 said:


> Were you on 65 in Blaine yesterday?


Blaine!!! You need to make your route smaller!


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1699597 said:


> I tried to ride my sled today. The sled decided otherwise and now has an electrical gremlin. The gauges stopped working and it goes into a limp mode. So if you drove by Hwy 5 and 92 in Waconia that was me on plowsite while sitting in the ditch waiting for a truck to come get me.


My can am was doing the same thing this fall.

Guessing you have a bombarde.. or however you spell it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Both 5 and 11 say less than an inch, little drizzle, high winds, and very cold!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1699600 said:


> Blaine!!! You need to make your route smaller!


I could make a comment here, but no.....

I was at johns auto.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1699603 said:


> Both 5 and 11 say less than an inch, little drizzle, high winds, and very cold!


Rewind channel 5. Yuhas says 1".

Frazier on 9 just said blustery snow.


----------



## mnlefty

Wind has really picked up out of the NW pushing us home... temps haven't fallen off much yet, still right around freezing.


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;1699597 said:


> I tried to ride my sled today. The sled decided otherwise and now has an electrical gremlin. The gauges stopped working and it goes into a limp mode. So if you drove by Hwy 5 and 92 in Waconia that was me on plowsite while sitting in the ditch waiting for a truck to come get me.


Yes I drove by with a empty four place.


----------



## ryde307

SnowGuy73;1699602 said:


> My can am was doing the same thing this fall.
> 
> Guessing you have a bombarde.. or however you spell it.


Yes its a skidoo RS race sled. Do you know what the problem ever was? I am guessing its a CDI issue but didn't have time to look at it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1699607 said:


> Rewind channel 5. Yuhas says 1".
> 
> Frazier on 9 just said blustery snow.


Yuhas must have said two different things again then....

This fricking idiot on 9!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1699611 said:


> Yes I drove by with a empty four place.


Hahahahah.... Ass!


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1699616 said:


> Yes its a skidoo RS race sled. Do you know what the problem ever was? I am guessing its a CDI issue but didn't have time to look at it.


I don't remember what it turned out to be. I remember it being computer related though, sending a false code but I don't know what was causing it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Even those of us "north of 94" have been dropped to less than 1/2" tonight.


----------



## Flawless440

U guys up there getting pounded with snow???
News here showing people are diying up there from the storm..

I'm always checking on this thread for some real snow...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Flawless440;1699638 said:


> U guys up there getting pounded with snow???
> News here showing people are diying up there from the storm..
> 
> I'm always checking on this thread for some real snow...


Not in the twin cities. Up by Fargo they are though.


----------



## SnowGuy73

The toad on 9 just showed it snowing by 8:00 tonight and still snowing in international falls at the same time.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1699635 said:


> Even those of us "north of 94" have been dropped to less than 1/2" tonight.


been looking at temp changes

it ain't really dropping as early as they thought.
around here, sharp cutoff...?

mostly very very light drizzle at best I think
either that, or we'll see some fog tonight and then 
wake up to hoar frost in the morning.....again


----------



## TKLAWN

ryde307;1699616 said:


> Yes its a skidoo RS race sled. Do you know what the problem ever was? I am guessing its a CDI issue but didn't have time to look at it.


Do you have the "hot start" button unhooked?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm a season behind, but I've got 10 of these to go.

Got 2 parking lots to clear in the morning. We'll see how I feel.


----------



## TKLAWN

^^^Enjoy it! You deserve it. did you get the variety pack?


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1699657 said:


> I'm a season behind, but I've got 10 of these to go.
> 
> Got 2 parking lots to clear in the morning. We'll see how I feel.


Great beer! Love angry orchard


----------



## unit28

that ain't as angry as what I got

habanero vanillla and coffee
and one pocket sized bacardi

I just need some redman to smooth it out


----------



## SnowGuy73

The little peanut on 11 shows 0.3" now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

EmJayDub;1699666 said:


> Great beer! Love angry orchard


I want to try that...

I was going to pick some of that up on Friday too, darn it!


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1699667 said:


> that ain't as angry as what I got
> 
> habanero vanillla and coffee
> and one pocket sized bacardi
> 
> I just need some redman to smooth it out


That's sounds good to!


----------



## TKLAWN

EmJayDub;1699666 said:


> Great beer! Love angry orchard


That is not even close to beer. I do like it but I like the Redd's better.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1699671 said:


> That is not even close to beer. I do like it but I like the Redd's better.


Never had that either... I really need to expand my choices past captain coke and Coors


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1699664 said:


> ^^^Enjoy it! You deserve it. did you get the variety pack?


No, just the Crisp Apple.

Normally I go after Woodchuck, but the wife likes A.O. better and this is left over from what she was going to drink one night.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1699675 said:


> Never had that either... I really need to expand my choices past captain coke and Coors


Yeah broaden your horizons man! Try something other than the old reliables.


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1699669 said:


> I want to try that...
> 
> I was going to pick some of that up on Friday too, darn it!


The hobby shop (liquor store) is still open!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1699635 said:


> Even those of us "north of 94" have been dropped to less than 1/2" tonight.


Merry Christmas


----------



## unit28

jago
you did get the sprinklers winterized over here right?
hope so....

Anyway the multi trunk birch on the left has two kinds of canopies.

I don't know why


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1699692 said:


> jago
> you did get the sprinklers winterized over here right?
> hope so....
> 
> Anyway the multi trunk birch on the left has two kinds of canopies.
> 
> I don't know why


Probably a hybrid.

We had that with an ash tree at a property earlier this fall.

Canopy all nice, except 1 branch shooting 4' in the air straight out the top with a completely different leaf.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1699692 said:


> jago
> you did get the sprinklers winterized over here right?
> hope so....
> 
> Anyway the multi trunk birch on the left has two kinds of canopies.
> 
> I don't know why


Magic tree??


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Heading out after dinner to salt everything. You guys can thank me, now we won't get anything


----------



## unit28

they had the dern branches touching the ground. I trimmed it up and the lady ws pissed.

After a week she ws happy with it after she put a bench under it....go figure.


----------



## SnowGuy73

EmJayDub;1699690 said:


> The hobby shop (liquor store) is still open!


We actually have a liquor store in town that delivers too!

We just need on that delivers beer, pizza, and bait!


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1699680 said:


> Yeah broaden your horizons man! Try something other than the old reliables.


Ya, I always forget when I get there.


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1699701 said:


> We actually have a liquor store in town that delivers too!


Omg. That is awesome. New business idea!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

EmJayDub;1699703 said:


> Omg. That is awesome. New business idea!!


Ya, not sure how busy they are with deliveries but Ya.


----------



## unit28

EmJayDub;1699703 said:


> Omg. That is awesome. New business idea!!


I wonder if it's the gal that drives around on the golf course
She had to get a part time job didn't she


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like the line of precipitation is drying up.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1699708 said:


> I wonder if it's the gal that drives around on the golf course
> She had to get a part time job didn't she


That'd be nice wouldn't it.


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;1699716 said:


> That'd be nice wouldn't it.


what do you think

I don't play golf

---

The prcip is going to be very light, or get foggy and then what
will we get


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1699724 said:


> what do you think
> 
> I don't play golf
> 
> ---
> 
> The prcip is going to be very light, or get foggy and then what
> will we get


Very nice, I don't play much anymore. .... I have a slight temper!


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;1699733 said:


> Very nice, I don't play much anymore. .... I have a slight temper!


ain't no way I could

heck I've almost been hit a few times while mowing though

and to top it off .....
they'd come right into the yard and just keep on playing


----------



## BossPlow614

Grabbing dinner with a buddy before heading to a party tonight. I dont want any snow!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1699737 said:


> ain't no way I could
> 
> heck I've almost been hit a few times while mowing though
> 
> and to top it off .....
> they'd come right into the yard and just keep on playing


Haha. O Ya, I've seen that before!


----------



## SnowGuy73

EmJayDub;1699747 said:


> Grabbing dinner with a buddy before heading to a party tonight. I dont want any snow!!


I usually have drinks like that in the privacy of my own home.... Haha.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Very, very light drizzle in Shakopee right now. Very light.


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1699754 said:


> I usually have drinks like that in the privacy of my own home.... Haha.


We're at a Mexican restaurante (see what I did there), theyre margaritas


----------



## SnowGuy73

EmJayDub;1699764 said:


> We're at a Mexican restaurante (see what I did there), theyre margaritas


Haha, I figured that when I saw the chips!


----------



## cbservicesllc

EmJayDub;1699764 said:


> We're at a Mexican restaurante (see what I did there), theyre margaritas


El toro? Or one of the other "el's"


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1699803 said:


> El toro? Or one of the other "el's"


El Toro! Awesome food & drinks


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1699623 said:


> Hahahahah.... Ass!


I didn't know he was broken down they where just smitten there.


----------



## Green Grass

Snow, CB, Hamel, Ryde I blame you guys for me standing outside at a shed fire.

PS it is really windy!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1699824 said:


> Snow, CB, Hamel, Ryde I blame you guys for me standing outside at a shed fire.
> 
> PS it is really windy!!


Pictures?

Like a machine shed or a garden shed?


----------



## SnowGuy73

EmJayDub;1699804 said:


> El Toro! Awesome food & drinks


I second that.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1699830 said:


> Pictures?
> 
> Like a machine shed or a garden shed?


What he said...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Winds we're picking up and very foggy just east of Hudson on 94. 

Glad to be back in Minnesota. That was the longest 10 hours of my life with the wife's extended family. :crying:

Nicest day in two months and apparently everyone was on here. I guess I would have been too if my Sprint phone got reception.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1699835 said:


> I guess I would have been too if my Sprint phone got reception.


You must have ventured too far off of 94...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1699837 said:


> You must have ventured too far off of 94...


Hahahahah.... That's about it too!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Just outside of Eau Claire in Fall Creek I think it is. Every time I tried to catch up on a page I would lose coverage.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1699830 said:


> Pictures?
> 
> Like a machine shed or a garden shed?


Machine. The tractor inside started on fire.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1699854 said:


> Machine. The tractor inside started on fire.


Nice...............

You have Watertown there? I heard them out on something earlier.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1699854 said:


> Machine. The tractor inside started on fire.


how does that happen? electrical short? leaky fuel line? im sure you wont really be able to tell

in the mid to late 90's a neighbor was working on a vehicle late at night. I was out side working in the barns around 11 pm and heard a bang. it blew up in the building. it was engulfed in flames in seconds. he wound up getting killed several years later I think in your neck of the woods in a semi load accident. his ex wife said was pay back for rigging an explosion.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1699858 said:


> Nice...............
> 
> You have Watertown there? I heard them out on something earlier.


Nope just us and Howard Lake.


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1699861 said:


> how does that happen? electrical short? leaky fuel line? im sure you wont really be able to tell
> 
> in the mid to late 90's a neighbor was working on a vehicle late at night. I was out side working in the barns around 11 pm and heard a bang. it blew up in the building. it was engulfed in flames in seconds. he wound up getting killed several years later I think in your neck of the woods in a semi load accident. his ex wife said was pay back for rigging an explosion.


Looked to have started under the dash so most likely electrical.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1699864 said:


> Nope just us and Howard Lake.


Ah, I see.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1699869 said:


> Ah, I see.


Said the blind man


----------



## Camden

Hey TKLawn - With regard to my Wideout...not really looking to trade for anything except a MVP3. Thanks though.


----------



## BossPlow614

Arrived to the destination. Time to get after it.

Looks like there's no snow on radar? Knock on wood.


----------



## SSS Inc.

EmJayDub;1699913 said:


> Arrived to the destination. Time to get after it.
> 
> Looks like there's no snow on radar? Knock on wood.


Apparently you didn't look at the whole midwest. :crying:


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1699918 said:


> Apparently you didn't look at the whole midwest. :crying:


Uhhhh... what am I missing?


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1699919 said:


> Uhhhh... what am I missing?


Nothing, everything looks pretty clear.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1699921 said:


> Nothing, everything looks pretty clear.


I'm pulling a line from snowguy... dick!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1699922 said:


> I'm pulling a line from snowguy... dick!!


Made ya look. Ha. Cut me some slack, its been a long day.


----------



## BossPlow614

↑ thats what I thought. There's some lake effect snow NE of Duluth then nothing until some rain in S Mo, Ky, & Tn. The small band in south Dakota is falling apart.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1699923 said:


> Made ya look. Ha. Cut me some slack, its been a long day.


I put a smiley face... you want more than that?


----------



## SSS Inc.

EmJayDub;1699924 said:


> ↑ thats what I thought. There's some lake effect snow NE of Duluth then nothing until some rain in S Mo, Ky, & Tn. The small band in south Dakota is falling apart.


You should be in the clear.


----------



## BossPlow614

I think so!


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1699927 said:


> I put a smiley face... you want more than that?


Nope I'm good. Actually I get called Dick a lot by customers that assume that's my name since my full name is Richard. I still haven't figured out why out of all the possibilities for Richard they choose Dick.  If we're sitting in a board room and they're about to sign a proposal I will usually go with it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1699932 said:


> Nope I'm good. Actually I get called Dick a lot by customers that assume that's my name since my full name is Richard. I still haven't figured out why out of all the possibilities for Richard they choose Dick.  If we're sitting in a board room and they're about to sign a proposal I will usually go with it.


Hahaha... I have never figured that one out myself... I understand Rich or Rick even... but Dick?


----------



## qualitycut

Snowguy when you inviting me ice fishing I will bring ya a 12 pack, bought a new vexlar I need to try outb


----------



## Camden

Any of you guys watching UFC? Those chicks are sure going at it. Good stuff


----------



## Camden

Round 3 coming up! 2-0 Rousey

Submission by Rousey...absolutely no class after the fight, wouldn't shake Tate's hand.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1699922 said:


> I'm pulling a line from snowguy... dick!!


I like it!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1699943 said:


> Snowguy when you inviting me ice fishing I will bring ya a 12 pack, bought a new vexlar I need to try outb


A 12 pack?!

What will we drink in the second hour!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Anyone got any reports of slickness?

It looks to be drizzling here still but I haven't gone out to check.


----------



## ringahding1

SnowGuy73;1699966 said:


> Anyone got any reports of slickness?
> 
> It looks to be drizzling here still but I haven't gone out to check.


Just jumped in truck & windshield has ice


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1699966 said:


> Anyone got any reports of slickness?
> 
> It looks to be drizzling here still but I haven't gone out to check.


I know the road in front of my house is pure black ice


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1699962 said:


> A 12 pack?!
> 
> What will we drink in the second hour!


Well of the angry orchard. Then a case of Coors and handle of captain


----------



## ryde307

We are going out to salt a few sites early in the AM. We got called by a couple property managers already.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ringahding1;1699969 said:


> Just jumped in truck & windshield has ice


I thought my neighbors car looked iced over to.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1699974 said:


> We are going out to salt a few sites early in the AM. We got called by a couple property managers already.


I guess ill plan on the same then.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1699973 said:


> Well of the angry orchard. Then a case of Coors and handle of captain


Hahahahah.

Now you're talking!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1699943 said:


> Snowguy when you inviting me ice fishing I will bring ya a 12 pack, bought a new vexlar I need to try outb


Makes me want to go fishing again. Used to go all the time until I got married and had kids. Need to brush the dust off my FL-8.:crying:


----------



## ryde307

Snowguy do you have a contract with Cargill for salt? Saw in another post you said you could get clearlane from cargill. I was under the assumption you had to be set up on contract to get salt from them.


----------



## OC&D

What'd I miss?!?!?


----------



## SnowGuy73

I have a very minor build up of ice, just little specs and a very soft freeze on my windshield. Road and driveway are mostly just dry with ice.


----------



## BossPlow614

How bad are lots? Will salting be required?


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1699985 said:


> What'd I miss?!?!?


When were you last on. I missed about 200 posts. Lots of fire talk.:angry: ( not really angry, just thought the fire was appropriate.)


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1699984 said:


> Snowguy do you have a contract with Cargill for salt? Saw in another post you said you could get clearlane from cargill. I was under the assumption you had to be set up on contract to get salt from them.


Nope, I have a family member that works there on the grain silo side of things. I always thought you could just go there and get it.

I'm guessing that if us is low they have coming in from Cargill though too. With it not even being Januarythey aren't going to let all that money go elsewhere.


----------



## Camden

Silva just broke his leg on Weidmans knee. It's the grossest injury EVER. Oh my god.


----------



## SnowGuy73

EmJayDub;1699990 said:


> How bad are lots? Will salting be required?


If it stays like it is now I don't think so but who knows.


----------



## ringahding1

Heading to 3rd lot to salt


----------



## Camden

Here you guys, don't click on this if you have a weak stomach. This is Silva's injury: http://i.minus.com/ibySzDEsJye4Bo.gif


----------



## Drakeslayer

Re freeze?


----------



## BossPlow614

Wondering because my buddy thats with me will need to plug in his skid (doesnt start without it) to load salt and we'd have to leave the party.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1700004 said:


> Here you guys, don't click on this if you have a weak stomach. This is Silva's injury: http://i.minus.com/ibySzDEsJye4Bo.gif


That's horrible. I think I'll stick to plowing snow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ringahding1;1700001 said:


> Heading to 3rd lot to salt


Any ice or just preventative?


----------



## cbservicesllc

camden;1700004 said:


> here you guys, don't click on this if you have a weak stomach. This is silva's injury: http://i.minus.com/ibyszdesjye4bo.gif


daaaaaaaang....


----------



## ringahding1

SnowGuy73;1700016 said:


> Any ice or just preventative?


Both....my intention at first was preventative / proactive 
...glad I did em..
Done for now with ones open 24 hours


----------



## SnowGuy73

ringahding1;1700033 said:


> Both....my intention at first was preventative / proactive
> ...glad I did em..
> Done for now with ones open 24 hours


I think ill wait and see what happens here before I go out. We are supposed to get some snow so hopefully I can burn that , if we get it and the ice off at once.


----------



## 09Daxman

I just left the bulldog in St Paul. Side streets, lots and sidewalks are getting slippery. The drizzling has pretty much stopped. 94 was not slippery at all for nkw. Just looked wet, so as the temp drops it might get worse.


----------



## unit28

Couple 1:...2
Flakes all in 3 hrs


----------



## unit28

Still 30* here


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1700061 said:


> Couple 1:...2
> Flakes all in 3 hrs


Couple 13... 14?


----------



## 60Grit

unit28;1700062 said:


> Still 30* here[/QUOTE
> ??
> Nws has 10° for Cambridge currently...evening has been warmer than forecasted.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

WTH 1-3 snow for monday


----------



## cbservicesllc

House fires at 10 degrees really suck...


----------



## SnowGuy73

I have 0.00" of snow here and no ice either dry roads, driveway, evevn vehicles.

Not windy here really either...


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1700075 said:


> WTH 1-3 snow for monday


Same here. Great timing again too, mainly before 5pm.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu has me at 0.90" for tomorrow.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1700087 said:


> House fires at 10 degrees really suck...


Man that's the third time that garage has been on fire. Finally it got taken out. They burn there garbage and crap to heat the garage that's what started that I bet


----------



## cbservicesllc

Just to get SSS going...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nice. Looks like a good stop.


----------



## ringahding1

Monday 
Zip - 55082
Snow, mainly before 5pm. High near 3. Wind chill values as low as -27. Southwest wind around 5 mph becoming calm in the afternoon. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have 2 apartments that posted to have their parking lots scraped today.

No salt (not that it would do anything anyways).

Loading up the skid and it is COLD. Feel bad for you fire guys.


----------



## unit28

cripes 
I thought that 30* temp looked strange earlier.

I checked my phone and it still says 29 for some reason....

As for the 1-2 flakes. I stand corrected we had 1.5 flakes...
Precip band started right here
Radar had shown the precip close to .01 {if that} here.

As the precip shifts south it builds to .05


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have 2 apartments that posted to have their parking lots scraped today.

No salt (not that it would do anything anyways).

Loading up the skid and it is COLD. Feel bad for you fire guys.

At least I caught up on a little more sleep last night.

Fell asleep on the couch while the family was skyping with the in-laws son in the Army in El Paso about 6:30. Woke up at 6:30 this morning. Ended up with 2 Angry Orchards in me and knocked me out.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1700148 said:


> I have 2 apartments that posted to have their parking lots scraped today.
> 
> No salt (not that it would do anything anyways).
> 
> Loading up the skid and it is COLD. Feel bad for you fire guys.


I got salt rated for -27 it is hot as ....

cleared a 2 inch hard pack yesterday no effort at all


----------



## BossPlow614

1-3" for Monday also, which I'm fine with! Just no snow on NYE!


----------



## skorum03

EmJayDub;1700161 said:


> 1-3" for Monday also, which I'm fine with! Just no snow on NYE!


Me too. I don't think we are going to get 2" tomorrow night (completely uneducated guess) so I'm going to send out invoices today. Stuck $400 worth of repairs into my truck these past two days and have another couple hundred to stick in to my other truck. Kinda becoming an expensive month. So i wouldn't mind another little storm tomorrow night. Sounds like we could see a bigger system moving this way towards next weekend...?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Normally I wouldn't mind the snow bit its going to be so frigging cold. Plus I sent invoices out yesterday as there was really no snow forcasted. Plus I did something to my neck yesterday. My neck is sore as heck. I had to sleep on the couch since 330. I just couldn't take it in bed. The comfortable spot for my neck didn't work for the rest of me


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1700152 said:


> Fell asleep on the couch while the family was skyping with the in-laws son in the Army in El Paso about 6:30. .


Tell him we said Happy NEw Year
and thank you

My dad was stationed there,
also where my parents got married


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;1700176 said:


> Normally I wouldn't mind the snow bit its going to be so frigging cold. Plus I sent invoices out yesterday as there was really no snow forcasted. Plus I did something to my neck yesterday. My neck is sore as heck. I had to sleep on the couch since 330. I just couldn't take it in bed. The comfortable spot for my neck didn't work for the rest of me


get some of that andry bird beer like LMN has.
you'll prolly pass out after just one...... like he did


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Does anyone run a bobcat utv I think its the 3650 with a blower? I thought I saw a pic on here or was it a tool cat? If so just wondering how they are. Thanks in advance


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1700192 said:


> Does anyone run a bobcat utv I think its the 3650 with a blower? I thought I saw a pic on here or was it a tool cat? If so just wondering how they are. Thanks in advance


Not nearly as good as a Kubota RTV w/6.6' Vplow I'll sell you.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1700194 said:


> Not nearly as good as a Kubota RTV w/6.6' Vplow I'll sell you.


My residentials don't want plows and plows won't work at my town homes well 50 of them any way. Just an idea of trying to eliminate running all over with a truck and trailer. Just drive it all over and it fits 2 like a truck


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1700199 said:


> My residentials don't want plows and plows won't work at my town homes well 50 of them any way. Just an idea of trying to eliminate running all over with a truck and trailer. Just drive it all over and it fits 2 like a truck


I know what you're trying to do. I was yanking your chain.

It's either mnlefty to mnglocker, I'm sure the first.

I also think he's bailed on it if I remember right.

Lastly it was a Toolcat.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1700148 said:


> I have 2 apartments that posted to have their parking lots scraped today.
> 
> No salt (not that it would do anything anyways).
> 
> Loading up the skid and it is COLD. Feel bad for you fire guys.


Are you using the dirt bucket today?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1700201 said:


> I know what you're trying to do. I was yanking your chain.
> 
> It's either mnlefty to mnglocker, I'm sure the first.
> 
> I also think he's bailed on it if I remember right.
> 
> Lastly it was a Toolcat.


OK. Maybe they will respond here. Does the Kubota have the ability to run a blower? Or is it just a blade?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1700202 said:


> Are you using the dirt bucket today?


Just the blade on the skid. I don't care about these accounts. They are the two PITA accounts I have right now.

Just the fact that they post them for Sunday morning rather than a Monday and wait for people to be gone for work/school shows they don't care about the contractor nor the resident.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1700204 said:


> OK. Maybe they will respond here. Does the Kubota have the ability to run a blower? Or is it just a blade?


I would think you could put a blower on. Mine has upgraded front hydraulics. It was a dealer demo that was running a broom.


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1700155 said:


> I got salt rated for -27 it is hot as ....
> 
> cleared a 2 inch hard pack yesterday no effort at all


What brand is that?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Guess I should have stayed in bed a bit longer. At the first lot and it doesn't need to be cleared of cars until 10.

I'm not trying to get hard pack today. They are just moving cars out of the lot so we can plow whatever we can get where the cars have been parked all month.

First clearing plow of the month.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1700215 said:


> I would think you could put a blower on. Mine has upgraded front hydraulics. It was a dealer demo that was running a broom.


Did a quick google for RTV snowblower and Bercomac makes a blower.

Mine's an 1100, 2010 with about 275 hours. Full factory cab, front / rear lights, 6.6 v plow.

I'd let it go for $15,000 with the plow. Then you can put a blower on and swap between the two.

Last year I had a guy plowing 7 accounts in Wyoming with just the RTV. Anything under 4" and he was fine. Over that and you'd have to help out of it was a larger lot with the windrow.

He did a gas station, auto parts store, couple strip malls, day care, apartment building, bank.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yuhas says an inch or two tomorrow, didn't sound too confident and we all know how 5 loves drama!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1700237 said:


> Did a quick google for RTV snowblower and Bercomac makes a blower.
> 
> Mine's an 1100, 2010 with about 275 hours. Full factory cab, front / rear lights, 6.6 v plow.
> 
> I'd let it go for $15,000 with the plow. Then you can put a blower on and swap between the two.
> 
> Last year I had a guy plowing 7 accounts in Wyoming with just the RTV. Anything under 4" and he was fine. Over that and you'd have to help out of it was a larger lot with the windrow.
> 
> He did a gas station, auto parts store, couple strip malls, day care, apartment building, bank.


I'm going to check around and let you know


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1700224 said:


> First clearing plow of the month.


Good luck with that. Take a before/after pic and post it.


----------



## Camden

Erskine makes a blower for a UTV. http://www.erskineattachments.com/attachments/utv/utv-snowblower/


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;1700251 said:


> Erskine makes a blower for a UTV. http://www.erskineattachments.com/attachments/utv/utv-snowblower/


Holy moly they make a lot of attachments. Never really of them


----------



## unit28

I did one vacant lot yesterday
first time of the season 
went down to blacktop because it wasn't driven on
was like sugar all the way

I used Calcium Chloride on the other one
turned the hard pack into butter


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;1700266 said:


> Holy moly they make a lot of attachments. Never really of them


They make quality stuff that isn't overly expensive.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Turn arounds at the front door are such a pain.

But..... We have the curb line back.


----------



## mnlefty

LwnmwrMan22;1700201 said:


> I know what you're trying to do. I was yanking your chain.
> 
> It's either *mnlefty* to mnglocker, I'm sure the first.
> 
> I also think he's bailed on it if I remember right.
> 
> Lastly it was a Toolcat.


Yep that was me. My bailing on it had was 99% due to things on the lawn side, I strongly considered keeping the snow when I sold my business... just worked out much better/easier to sell it all. The toolcat is a really solid machine for doing drives. Only improvements I'd wish for would be faster road speed and if the discharge of the snowblower was a bit bigger to handle deep snow a little faster. I was the first one in my service area to use one for drives, now there are a bunch of them... If you want, send me a PM and I can give you more details.



Camden;1700251 said:


> Erskine makes a blower for a UTV. http://www.erskineattachments.com/attachments/utv/utv-snowblower/


I looked at that right when it came out... I think it would be a sweet machine for a farmer/landowner who had some acreage to take care of and already had a UTV to put it on... for commercial use to do a bunch of driveways every time out it looks like a toy. Just doesn't compare to a Toolcat/skid blower.



LwnmwrMan22;1700237 said:


> Did a quick google for RTV snowblower and Bercomac makes a blower.


The Berco on a Kubota looks to be a very solid option... my biggest concern with it when I looked at them once was the weight of the blower on the front of the machine and how well it handles on the road for transport... do you need to leave it down on the casters? Can they handle 15-20mph?

I've seen the new Bobcat (and matching Polaris Brutus) only online... Looks like a nice middle ground between a stock UTV with the Erskine blower and going up to a toolcat/skid blower. For me it's still a little undersized/underpowered for doing a bunch of driveways. Also the price seems to get out of hand for what you get... I've heard nearing $30k by the time you have a heated cab and snowblower on the front. For that coin I'd watch for a decent used Toolcat, or do some investigating on the Kubota/Berco.

All that said, I still believe the tractor/inverted blower is the rig that can't be beat, but that takes us into a whole different discussion.


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

15 minutes to go. How many of these cars will still be in my way?


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1700311 said:


> 15 minutes to go. How many of these cars will still be in my way?


Have them towed!


----------



## mnlefty

LwnmwrMan22;1700311 said:


> 15 minutes to go. How many of these cars will still be in my way?


Not sure on the others, but I'd venture to guess the one on the right that looks like it hasn't moved in a week is not moving.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

mnlefty;1700317 said:


> Not sure on the others, but I'd venture to guess the one on the right that looks like it hasn't moved in a week is not moving.


That one hasn't moved all year.

There is supposed to be a tow on site 1/2 hour before posting time so the lot is clear when I arrive.

Guess since it's Sunday they didn't bother since no management is here.

Again, crap on the contractor. Nothing better to do but get up on a Sunday morning and clear a lot.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Chris is one of them you?


----------



## OC&D

Well I'm finally caught up.....for now. I'm headed up to Grandview for the day to see some inlaws staying there from out of town. Yay.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

For no salt and first curb to curb of the year it doesn't look bad.

All the pieces of ice I scraped off filled in all the low spots in the ice I could scrape up.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Just perfect. Last night when I put my 06 ram away the brakes seem to vibrate. I thought maybe since it was slushy out and was cold at this time something was hung up. Just went to check it out since its day light and the brake fluid resivoir has fluid blowing out of it. Any ideas?
Hope my shop can get it in asap tomorrow


----------



## OC&D

jimslawnsnow;1700349 said:


> Just perfect. Last night when I put my 06 ram away the brakes seem to vibrate. I thought maybe since it was slushy out and was cold at this time something was hung up. Just went to check it out since its day light and the brake fluid resivoir has fluid blowing out of it. Any ideas?
> Hope my shop can get it in asap tomorrow


Sounds like the ABS is jacked up somehow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

NWS has me at 1-3". 2" looks very likely @ 20:1. 

NYE looks like a good possibility as well according to the NAM. GFS on NYE is just a little bit more to the south. They could both easily change but someone is getting 3". 

**The euro keeps a bit south as well on NYE. Looks like Jim and Banonea will be plowing for sure though.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1700360 said:


> NWS has me at 1-3". 2" looks very likely @ 20:1.
> 
> NYE looks like a good possibility as well according to the NAM. GFS on NYE is just a little bit more to the south. They could both easily change but someone is getting 3".


Someone...as an Iowan
I hope

I'm just ready to cut to NYday and call it good for this year.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1700360 said:


> NWS has me at 1-3". 2" looks very likely @ 20:1.
> 
> NYE looks like a good possibility as well according to the NAM. GFS on NYE is just a little bit more to the south. They could both easily change but someone is getting 3".
> 
> **The euro keeps a bit south as well on NYE. Looks like Jim and Banonea will be plowing for sure though.


My totals have dropped since early this am. Hope my truck gets fixed before then


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1700369 said:


> My totals have dropped since early this am. Hope my truck gets fixed before then


I think NWS is pretty uncertain of the track on NYE. It looks like one of those that a 50 mile shift makes a huge difference. Not a lot of continuity with the models yet. It will probably all shift north and east of 94.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1700369 said:


> My totals have dropped since early this am. Hope my truck gets fixed before then


NWS now has me at 1-2" tonight.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1700372 said:


> NWS now has me at 1-2" tonight.


That's what I was reffering too


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1700373 said:


> That's what I was reffering too


Oops, I meant tomorrow though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1700371 said:


> I think NWS is pretty uncertain of the track on NYE. It looks like one of those that a 50 mile shift makes a huge difference. Not a lot of continuity with the models yet. It will probably all shift north and east of 94.


You do know you are not funny at all, right?

My totals for TOMORROW afternoon have dropped on the north side to around an inch, to 1-2" on the south side of the route.

Everything I have for TONIGHT says mostly clear.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1700382 said:


> You do know you are not funny at all, right?


I'm still going to say that every storm.:waving: Last year they always said north of 94 and I kept getting it(south of 94).


----------



## Green Grass

It is to dam cold! It better not snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1700384 said:


> I'm still going to say that every storm.:waving: Last year they always said north of 94 and I kept getting it(south of 94).


Dick!!! Literally!!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1699824 said:


> Snow, CB, Hamel, Ryde I blame you guys for me standing outside at a shed fire.
> 
> PS it is really windy!!


And you didn't call??? I would have come out and had a beer and watched.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1700417 said:


> And you didn't call??? I would have come out and had a beer and watched.


I would've as well!


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1700087 said:


> House fires at 10 degrees really suck...[/QUOT
> 
> What station?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got 15 cars in the next lot. Last time I clear on a weekend.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Its weird, as cold as it is its melting some in the sun


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1700427 said:


> Its weird, as cold as it is its melting some in the sun


I was just looking at the same thing in a parking lot here as I wait for my pizza and buffalo wings!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Best part is, I know an assistant property lives on site here.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1700417 said:


> And you didn't call??? I would have come out and had a beer and watched.





SnowGuy73;1700420 said:


> I would've as well!


luckily we where not out there very long only hour and half


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1700341 said:


> For no salt and first curb to curb of the year it doesn't look bad.
> 
> All the pieces of ice I scraped off filled in all the low spots in the ice I could scrape up.


That really did turn out well.


----------



## qualitycut

Any part of my lots in the shade are a mess. Even with the salt.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1700471 said:


> Any part of my lots in the shade are a mess. Even with the salt.


You're going to have to out down an awful lot of salt in these temps to get looking good.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1700480 said:


> You're going to have to out down an awful lot of salt in these temps to get looking good.


We salted it Friday half the lot is bare and the spots in the shade along the garages is a mess.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Jesus, Comcast sucks!!

We moved two months ago and nothing but problems since.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1700487 said:


> Jesus, Comcast sucks!!
> 
> We moved two months ago and nothing but problems since.


Call a Btch I did and they finally got it right. Are you misisng channels?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1700486 said:


> We salted it Friday half the lot is bare and the spots in the shade along the garages is a mess.


I think there is another warm up coming in two weeks if that helps!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1700494 said:


> Call a Btch I did and they finally got it right. Are you misisng channels?


Yup.

I've called several times, they've Benn out here three times....


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1700495 said:


> I think there is another warm up coming in two weeks if that helps!


I think the warm up is scheduled for June.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1700502 said:


> I think the warm up is scheduled for June.


I saw something about 20s and 30s again like the second weeknin January.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1700497 said:


> Yup.
> 
> I've called several times, they've Ben out here three times....


Alright here is what they found at mine. After replacing the boxes, knew that was not the problem because same channels were missing on both, they replaced the line to the house and still same problems. They found that the channels that were missing were on the same frequency. And that led them to find that the "tap" in the box at the street had gone bad.

I would have them come out and test those frequencies to see if that is where the issue is at.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1700508 said:


> Alright here is what they found at mine. After replacing the boxes, knew that was not the problem because same channels were missing on both, they replaced the line to the house and still same problems. They found that the channels that were missing were on the same frequency. And that led them to find that the "tap" in the box at the street had gone bad.
> 
> I would have them come out and test those frequencies to see if that is where the issue is at.


I'm at the same point.... He said something about frequency last time. They have "tried" everything.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm about ready to throw these boxes on the f*cking snow and be done with it!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1700505 said:


> I saw something about 20s and 30s again like the second weeknin January.


If it didn't come from Unit or SSS I don't believe it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1700516 said:


> If it didn't come from Unit or SSS I don't believe it.


Ya, I hear you.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1700514 said:


> I'm at the same point.... He said something about frequency last time.


I would have them out and have the tech check the frequency of the missing channels. I will bet my left nut they are all the same frequency. If that is the case then they can check the frequency at the tap at the street. The tech that came and replaced the tap said that they are really suseptable to lightning stikes.


----------



## BossPlow614

Hey Skorum, how late are liquor stores open today in Hudson?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1700515 said:


> I'm about ready to throw these boxes on the f*cking snow and be done with it!


DirectTV!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Yea probably should have scrapped it but already have a couple times for free. It wont take much of a warm up hopefully. Mainly frozen slush thats rutted up


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1700519 said:


> I would have them out and have the tech check the frequency of the missing channels. I will bet my left nut they are all the same frequency. If that is the case then they can check the frequency at the tap at the street. The tech that came and replaced the tap said that they are really suseptable to lightning stikes.


Ill do that, thanks.

Last time they put a booster in, a used booster. I about blew my top when he was installing a used one covered in dust and sh!t. I think the tech thought I was going to kill him!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1700521 said:


> DirectTV!!!


Sat is good until a storm goes through. Then you have no TV and no net.


----------



## qualitycut

I had issues with Comcast for a couple months when I moved in, haven't had any since besides the bill being 200 a month


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1700522 said:


> Yea probably should have scrapped it but already have a couple times for free. It wont take much of a warm up hopefully. Mainly frozen slush thats rutted up


To heck with it then, you've done your job.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1700525 said:


> Sat is good until a storm goes through. Then you have no TV and no net.


I've heard that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1700526 said:


> I had issues with Comcast for a couple months when I moved in, haven't had any since besides the bill being 200 a month


And that's the problem for what you pay it should be flawless .... Like with Sprint!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1700519 said:


> I would have them out and have the tech check the frequency of the missing channels. I will bet my left nut they are all the same frequency. If that is the case then they can check the frequency at the tap at the street. The tech that came and replaced the tap said that they are really suseptable to lightning stikes.


Had issues when we switched to a "Hopper" with Dish.

Had 6 techs to our house before we had one that knew the dish was too far from the house. The new receivers wouldn't pull in the signal.

Put a new dish on our roof and no more problems.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1700525 said:


> Sat is good until a storm goes through. Then you have no TV and no net.


most storms I don't lose service with direct tv. now when I had dish it went out all the time and when it was windy out


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1700524 said:


> Ill do that, thanks.
> 
> Last time they put a booster in, a used booster. I about blew my top when he was installing a used one covered in dust and sh!t. I think the tech thought I was going to kill him!


The tech told me that a booster is only going to make the problem worse because it makes the "noise" as he called it worse. IDK just what he told me.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1700529 said:


> And that's the problem for what you pay it should be flawless .... Like with Sprint!


Hahahahahaha yeah right!

Oh and were sorry sir but we are upgrading our towers.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1700531 said:


> most storms I don't lose service with direct tv. now when I had dish it went out all the time and when it was windy out


I had Direc at the last place and it worked great until storms rolled thru. Or snow covered the dish. I did not have the net hooked to it so I always had a way to look at what the weather was doing. And it only went out a few times a year for the bad storms and that was only for an hour or 2.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1700532 said:


> The tech told me that a booster is only going to make the problem worse because it makes the "noise" as he called it worse. IDK just what he told me.


Ya, I don't know some other tech didn't want to put the booster for that reason....... Noise!!

Doh-k!!!.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1700535 said:


> Hahahahahaha yeah right!
> 
> Oh and were sorry sir but we are upgrading our towers.


Maybe that will be Comcast excuse this time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I DID lose the Yule Log the other night during Christmas Eve.

Other than that we don't lose Dish very often at all.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1700544 said:


> I DID lose the Yule Log the other night during Christmas Eve.
> 
> Other than that we don't lose Dish very often at all.


Not the log!!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I cant stand the yule log. the dish guy when we had said it was the most watched and the most popular to record with dvr go figure


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1700552 said:


> I cant stand the yule log. the dish guy when we had said it was the most watched and the most popular to record with dvr go figure


Very relaxing.... Great with Christmas dinner.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1700555 said:


> Very relaxing.... Great with Christmas dinner.


This. We put it on for the classic Christmas music, plus the TV is on, but no one stays watching it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1700557 said:


> This. We put it on for the classic Christmas music, plus the TV is on, but no one stays watching it.


Same, been doing that for years.


----------



## CityGuy

Well looks like the queens are falling apart as usual.


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1700573 said:


> Well looks like the queens are falling apart as usual.


I'm not even watching it.

Broncos >>>


----------



## SSS Inc.

Yule log is the best. I love when the poker comes in or the hand.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1700589 said:


> Yule log is the best. I love when the poker comes in or the hand.


Nothing beats the new log.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1700589 said:


> I love when the poker comes in or the hand.


Me too.......


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1700596 said:


> Nothing beats the new log.


You're right, a fresh log is the best.Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1700596 said:


> Nothing beats the new log.


Hahahahah......


----------



## SnowGuy73

You guys wanna send some fire this way? Geting tired of these co and fire alarm calls!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1700632 said:


> You guys wanna send some fire this way? Geting tired of these co and fire alarm calls!


Don't worry someone will rub 2 sticks together soon enough. Oh wait that only happens out here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1700637 said:


> Don't worry someone will rub 2 sticks together soon enough. Oh wait that only happens out here.


We had a small garage fire the other night, nothing big.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1700632 said:


> You guys wanna send some fire this way? Geting tired of these co and fire alarm calls!


Wait till 11:30 tonight when it is really cold and windy!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Boss. Configured my phone to run the TV and Dish DVR.

Who cares where the remote is.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1700643 said:


> Wait till 11:30 tonight when it is really cold and windy!


I thought it was supposed to be windy last night?


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1700644 said:


> Boss. Configured my phone to run the TV and Dish DVR.
> 
> Who cares where the remote is.


Wow, that's cool,!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1700649 said:


> Wow, that's cool,!


Don't worry.... I saw the pre-edit.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1700652 said:


> Don't worry.... I saw the pre-edit.


I didn't want to offend someone I made a promise to.... Sorry!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

so now my totals are back up to 1-3

the weird thing is that accu weather has me at around 1/2"


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1700661 said:


> so now my totals are back up to 1-3


Here we go....


----------



## SnowGuy73

I too am at 1-3" again now. Maybe by tomorrow morning they will be back down.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

yup. check out my edit


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu still has me at 0.92".


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1700666 said:


> yup. check out my edit


Check my second to last post!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1700647 said:


> I thought it was supposed to be windy last night?


Oh it was! I am sure it will be again just for you.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Anyone know what time best buy is open until?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1700672 said:


> Oh it was! I am sure it will be again just for you.


No windy here!


----------



## unit28

My guess 
snow heading into Iowa for main impact, however
I'm going to guess about 1.385ths of an inch for Jim/Banno

and for safety sake....brake fluid on a hot exhaust pipe never ends well


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1700673 said:


> Anyone know what time best buy is open until?


I hear that they have a website that will tell you.


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1700677 said:


> My guess
> snow heading into Iowa for main impact, however
> I'm going to guess about 1.385ths of an inch for Jim/Banno
> 
> and for safety sake....brake fluid on a hot exhaust pipe never ends well


Highly flammable!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1700680 said:


> I hear that they have a website that will tell you.


Found it. 7:00


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1700681 said:


> Highly flammable!


You wanted fire he gave you fire. Maybe he is the car on fire on 94 in Monticello


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1700677 said:


> My guess
> snow heading into Iowa for main impact, however
> I'm going to guess about 1.385ths of an inch for Jim/Banno
> 
> and for safety sake....brake fluid on a hot exhaust pipe never ends well


a little precise are we?

good thing my exhaust is on the otherside I believe. I do have insurance on both plow and truck. repair shop is 7 miles away. I am more worried about brakes going out


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1700686 said:


> You wanted fire he gave you fire. Maybe he is the car on fire on 94 in Monticello


One way to stay warm today.


----------



## banonea

fozzy;1700633 said:


> Mine ended in marriage.


Same here, been 25 year next year.....


----------



## unit28

December 17, 2013
BOULDER-In the annual battle to keep roads clear of snow and ice, snowplows are about to get much more intelligent.

Officials in three states this winter are deploying hundreds of plows with custom-designed sensors that continually measure road and weather conditions. The new digital intelligence system, funded by the U.S. Department of Transportation and built by the National Center for Atmospheric Research (NCAR), is designed to reduce accidents and save states millions of dollars in winter maintenance costs.

The system, known as the Pikalert™ Enhanced Maintenance Decision Support System (EMDSS), is being *activated on major highways across Michigan, Minnesota, and Nevada.* If it passes key tests, it will be transferred to private vendors and become available to additional states in time for next winter.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1700677 said:


> and for safety sake....brake fluid on a hot exhaust pipe never ends well


That's how we started a one ton dump on fire on hwy 13. A brake line blew and apparently ignited on the manifold. Burned up plenty of wires but we were able to fix it.(After a nice Check came in the mail) Thankfully after the trucks extinguisher ran out the friendly folks at the McD's let my guy take theirs. A lady even offered a cup of water.


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1700735 said:


> December 17, 2013
> BOULDER-In the annual battle to keep roads clear of snow and ice, snowplows are about to get much more intelligent.
> 
> Officials in three states this winter are deploying hundreds of plows with custom-designed sensors that continually measure road and weather conditions. The new digital intelligence system, funded by the U.S. Department of Transportation and built by the National Center for Atmospheric Research (NCAR), is designed to reduce accidents and save states millions of dollars in winter maintenance costs.
> 
> The system, known as the Pikalert™ Enhanced Maintenance Decision Support System (EMDSS), is being *activated on major highways across Michigan, Minnesota, and Nevada.* If it passes key tests, it will be transferred to private vendors and become available to additional states in time for next winter.


I've heard of this. I think mndot has it on there plow truck with the trailer plow thing, whatever its called!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1700736 said:


> That's how we started a one ton dump on fire on hwy 13. A brake line blew and apparently ignited on the manifold. Burned up plenty of wires but we were able to fix it.(After a nice Check came in the mail) Thankfully after the trucks extinguisher ran out the friendly folks at the McD's let my guy take theirs. A lady even offered a cup of water.


You son of a....

Its more fun for guys like me when you let her burn!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1700750 said:


> You son of a....
> 
> Its more fun for guys like me when you let her burn!


The way it happened we got paid and we're able to buy it back for hardly anything so I'm glad it didn't burn.

I've seen plenty of stuff for you guys to do on our jobs over the years. A few years ago I saw a couple kids run out of a garage at an Apartment by Twin Lake off Bass lake road. Next thing I know the whole building was on fire. Called the fd and even chipped in moving the hose around.Thumbs Up I had to speak with an investigator that looked like Jesse Ventura about five times because of what I saw.

Several other incidents have occured and usually at Apartments. My pants caught on fire once from a burner on a paver. I suppose I should have let them burn too??


----------



## unit28

Had a fuel pump go out on a big 460 Ford
I cranked one to many times and it backfired. I had the air filter off at the time and it caught fire on the carb

I put it out with what I had left from a 16oz cherry 7up...
I might have tried restarting it with more gas in the carb but my wife said otherwise
So I had it towed


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1700765 said:


> The way it happened we got paid and we're able to buy it back for hardly anything so I'm glad it didn't burn.
> 
> I've seen plenty of stuff for you guys to do on our jobs over the years. A few years ago I saw a couple kids run out of a garage at an Apartment by Twin Lake off Bass lake road. Next thing I know the whole building was on fire. Called the fd and even chipped in moving the hose around.Thumbs Up I had to speak with an investigator that looked like Jesse Ventura about five times because of what I saw.
> 
> Several other incidents have occured and usually at Apartments. My pants caught on fire once from a burner on a paver.  I suppose I should have let them burn too??


Yes you should have let them burn just take them off.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1700796 said:


> Yes you should have let them burn just take them off.


Well they pretty much burned off. Didn't leave much to the imagination. Lots of holes.


----------



## TKLAWN

EmJayDub;1700574 said:


> I'm not even watching it.
> 
> Broncos >>>


In order to be allowed to post in this forum there will be no mention of other NFL teams than the Minnesota Vikings! Thank You.Go Vikes!


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1700837 said:


> In order to be allowed to post in this forum there will be no mention of other NFL teams than the Minnesota Vikings! Thank You.Go Vikes!


I think rooting against the Packers should be allowed, by default I will need to root for whoever is playing them. Go Bears.


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1700845 said:


> I think rooting against the Packers should be allowed, by default I will need to root for whoever is playing them. Go Bears.


Ok, one exception.


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1700852 said:


> Ok, one exception.


I appreciate it. Pretty entertaining game for those of you not watching.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

What the heck. News has me 1-2 Tuesday night


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hit the lake today for the first time this season. I was surprised with all this snow that there was 19 inches of good ice. Very cold chasing tip ups but well worth it. Got two 8.5 pound northers and one 4 pounder


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1700870 said:


> What the heck. News has me 1-2 Tuesday night


I warned you this morning.Thumbs Up


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1700876 said:


> I warned you this morning.Thumbs Up


You never said anything about Tuesday


----------



## SSS Inc.

SSS Inc.;1700360 said:


> NYE looks like a good possibility as well according to the NAM. GFS on NYE is just a little bit more to the south. They could both easily change but someone is getting 3".
> 
> **The euro keeps a bit south as well on NYE. * Looks like Jim and Banonea will be plowing for sure though.*


My post was a little confusing.  I hope it moves my way, as long as I can dodge the inexperienced drinkers it can be fun.


----------



## banonea

Dose anyone know if there will be any snow in the Rochester area on Tuesday evening, I have a new years eve show in spring valley to play and was wondering


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1700884 said:


> My post was a little confusing.


Like I said nothing about Tuesday is mentioned. We were talking about Monday at that point. You probably knew what you were talking about but failed to define it?

Oh never mind. I didn't see the NYE


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1700884 said:


> My post was a little confusing.


That was not the answer I wanted.......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1700885 said:


> Dose anyone know if there will be any snow in the Rochester area on Tuesday evening, I have a new years eve show in spring valley to play and was wondering


NWS has me at 1-2 on Tuesday night. I'm sure it will change 10 times by then. I'm just hoping my truck can be fixed by tomorrows snow or I'll have to rent a skid with a blade


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm hoping the truck I towed to the tranny shop will be fixed by tomorrow night.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1700891 said:


> NWS has me at 1-2 on Tuesday night. I'm sure it will change 10 times by then. I'm just hoping my truck can be fixed by tomorrows snow or I'll have to rent a skid with a blade


What's the problem with it?


----------



## unit28

My area
Monday...snow. Snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches. Highs around 2. Southeast winds around 5 mph. Chance of snow near 100 percent. Lowest wind chill readings around 30 below in the morning. .monday night...mostly cloudy with a 20 percent chance of snow in the evening...then partly cloudy after midnight. Storm total snow accumulation around 2 inches. Lows around 14 below. Northwest winds around 5 mph. Lowest wind chill readings around 30 below.


----------



## banonea

unit28;1700902 said:


> My area
> Monday...snow. Snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches. Highs around 2. Southeast winds around 5 mph. Chance of snow near 100 percent. Lowest wind chill readings around 30 below in the morning. .monday night...mostly cloudy with a 20 percent chance of snow in the evening...then partly cloudy after midnight. Storm total snow accumulation around 2 inches. Lows around 14 below. Northwest winds around 5 mph. Lowest wind chill readings around 30 below.


I can deal with Monday snow, i really don't want to plow after singing on stage all night. ... that sucks


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1700887 said:


> Like I said nothing about Tuesday is mentioned. We were talking about Monday at that point. You probably knew what you were talking about but failed to define it?
> 
> Oh never mind. I didn't see the NYE


I picked up the NYE abbreviation from someone on here earlier so I went with it. You guys have a better shot down south than we do in the metro. We may all get it however but for now I guess the focus will be on tomorrow.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1700893 said:


> I'm hoping the truck I towed to the tranny shop will be fixed by tomorrow night.


What did they figure out happened to it?


----------



## unit28

Had a highly reputable shop recomend this
It's worked for me and my trans had a bad shutter and converter trying to lock up
Black bottle stuff is what I used
http://www.lubegard.com/~/C-112/LUBEGARD+Automatic+Transmission+Fluid+Protectant


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1700909 said:


> What did they figure out happened to it?


No idea. Shop owner met me at the shop on Saturday so we could get it inside.

They're going to tear into it in the morning.

We messed around with it a tiny bit Saturday morning before we towed it in.

Got it to back up about 1.5' twice, but that was it.

Transfer case? Transmission? Fluid is full in transmission, pink.

Torque converter? Hopefully a relatively cheap(er) and easi(er) fix.

Figured it out today. I averaged about $500 / day last month between fuel , wages and expenses. That doesn't include my household payments or vehicle / equipment payments.


----------



## Polarismalibu

unit28;1700914 said:


> Had a highly reputable shop recomend this
> It's worked for me and my trans had a bad shutter and converter trying to lock up
> Black bottle stuff is what I used
> http://www.lubegard.com/~/C-112/LUBEGARD+Automatic+Transmission+Fluid+Protectant


I worked at a parts store back in high school. You would be surprised how many tranny shops order that or Lucas also makes one that works great. Sad thing is the tranny shop probably chargers a arm and a leg for a service and all they do is dump that in.


----------



## unit28

Nice fish
Hope I can go get a couple 
Never been ice fishing before


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1700922 said:


> No idea. Shop owner met me at the shop on Saturday so we could get it inside.
> 
> They're going to tear into it in the morning.
> 
> We messed around with it a tiny bit Saturday morning before we towed it in.
> 
> Got it to back up about 1.5' twice, but that was it.
> 
> Transfer case? Transmission? Fluid is full in transmission, pink.
> 
> Torque converter? Hopefully a relatively cheap(er) and easi(er) fix.
> 
> Figured it out today. I averaged about $500 / day last month between fuel , wages and expenses. That doesn't include my household payments or vehicle / equipment payments.


Is it really pink or foamy?? When you shift into reverse or drive does it feel the same? (Resistance on the shift lever)


----------



## unit28

Polarismalibu;1700923 said:


> I worked at a parts store back in high school. You would be surprised how many tranny shops order that or Lucas also makes one that works great. Sad thing is the tranny shop probably chargers a arm and a leg for a service and all they do is dump that in.


Not sure what year but I think they changed compundd in fluids.

Anyway the shop owner told me even if the fluid was full just put a bottle of it in
I only used 1/2 and it was a permanent fix


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1700922 said:


> No idea. Shop owner met me at the shop on Saturday so we could get it inside.
> 
> They're going to tear into it in the morning.
> 
> We messed around with it a tiny bit Saturday morning before we towed it in.
> 
> Got it to back up about 1.5' twice, but that was it.
> 
> Transfer case? Transmission? Fluid is full in transmission, pink.
> 
> Torque converter? Hopefully a relatively cheap(er) and easi(er) fix.
> 
> Figured it out today. I averaged about $500 / day last month between fuel , wages and expenses. That doesn't include my household payments or vehicle / equipment payments.


The fluid being pink is weird. I'm sure he transfer case is fine. It could be a pressure solenoid in the valve body. I had that happen before and I lost all gears. In my older gmc I had the sun shell break and lost 1st 2nd and reverse. Hopefully it turns out to be a quick easy fix for you!


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1700853 said:


> I appreciate it. Pretty entertaining game for those of you not watching.


You didn't root hard enough. NOOOOO!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1700937 said:


> Is it really pink or foamy?? When you shift into reverse or drive does it feel the same? (Resistance on the shift lever)


There's really nothing on the shift lever or the RPMs.

Pink, no foam.


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1700947 said:


> You didn't root hard enough. NOOOOO!


Just another reason I can root against the packers in a few weeks.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

When you'd try to put it in park, or shift the transfer case from N into either 2/4wd, it would click fast like you were trying to put the tranny into park before you stopped.

But not all the time. When it did or it though, you'd have to turn the truck off before you could shift into park.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1700951 said:


> There's really nothing on the shift lever or the RPMs.
> 
> Pink, no foam.


You mean when you try to shift it you don't feel anything? Kind of like its not connected? Not sure on a Dodge but one of our F-450 had some little screw fall out this summer and when you tried to put it into gear you would have to move it as far as it could go to get reverse. $0.50 fix and a little time.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1700962 said:


> You mean when you try to shift it you don't feel anything? Kind of like its not connected? Not sure on a Dodge but one of our F-450 had some little screw fall out this summer and when you tried to put it into gear you would have to move it as far as it could go to get reverse. $0.50 fix and a little time.


I have never seen that before. That wouldn't explain the fluid being pink. I'm assuming it wasn't pink when he bought it this fall


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/nowcast.php?site=mpx


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1700965 said:


> I have never seen that before. That wouldn't explain the fluid being pink. I'm assuming it wasn't pink when he bought it this fall


Pink, tranny fluid color, red, whatever you want to call it.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1700962 said:


> You mean when you try to shift it you don't feel anything? Kind of like its not connected? Not sure on a Dodge but one of our F-450 had some little screw fall out this summer and when you tried to put it into gear you would have to move it as far as it could go to get reverse. $0.50 fix and a little time.


Huh
Were talking bout lmn ,
aint nothing going to be that easy

Kidding


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1700965 said:


> I have never seen that before. That wouldn't explain the fluid being pink. I'm assuming it wasn't pink when he bought it this fall


I've seen pink fluid before but if its not over full and not foamy I don't think he would have to worry to much I don't think. My next question would be if this happened all of a sudden or did the operator sense the problem before it completely stopped.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1700962 said:


> You mean when you try to shift it you don't feel anything? Kind of like its not connected? Not sure on a Dodge but one of our F-450 had some little screw fall out this summer and when you tried to put it into gear you would have to move it as far as it could go to get reverse. $0.50 fix and a little time.


I DID have that on my '06. Well, more like the shift linkage was out of adjustment so whenever you'd try to put it in park, it would stay in reverse.

Anyways, no, it shifts, because as I said, when you move the lever back and forth, there are times when you try to put it in park, and you'll hear the Bbbbzzzzzzzzz of the gears grinding away when you try to put your truck in park while doing 10 mph still.

But it doesn't move, other than the time we got it to move 1.5' twice yesterday morning in reverse.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1700969 said:


> Pink, tranny fluid color, red, whatever you want to call it.


I wouldn't worry about the fluid then which is good. How bout the selector lever? If the mechanism is messed up and can't engage the transmission but just a little the first thing you'll get is reverse.

EDIT: Never mind above, didn't see your post. Why are you putting it in park going 10mph??? Did that on a buddies caprice that was considered totaled. We were waiting for the truck to take it away but thought we'd have some fun with it first.


----------



## Polarismalibu

The fluid starts as dark red so pink would ether be the fluid got way to hot or got water or something else into it somehow. I would have to believe it was acting up before it went out completely.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1700969 said:


> Pink, tranny fluid color, red, whatever you want to call it.


My guess is the anchor pin for the Low reverse ban fell off from the ban being out of adjustment.


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1700979 said:


> The fluid starts as dark red so pink would ether be the fluid got way to hot or got water or something else into it somehow. I would have to believe it was acting up before it went out completely.


Fluid starts bright red and turns dark as it gets used. Burnt fluid is a very distinct smell.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1700983 said:


> Fluid starts bright red and turns dark as it gets used. Burnt fluid is a very distinct smell.


Bright, dark I can't tell a difference anymore. I'm young and my eyes already have a hard time with things like that sometimes. Hate it


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1700983 said:


> Fluid starts bright red and turns dark as it gets used. Burnt fluid is a very distinct smell.


My guess is that his fluid is fine by the sound of it. Burnt fluid = no good.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1700983 said:


> Fluid starts bright red and turns dark as it gets used. Burnt fluid is a very distinct smell.


This. It's clear fluid like new.

To me, it stinks like burnt. To two other guys, no.

I wasn't putting the truck in park going 10 mph, but I know you've all put a truck in park a split second before you're stopped because you're in a hurry for whatever reason, and have heard that fast click click click.


----------



## CityGuy

What kind of truck are we talking again? I am wondering if it's a solinoid that went bad? That happened on my 98 chev. It went out and I had nothing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1701003 said:


> What kind of truck are we talking again? I am wondering if it's a solinoid that went bad? That happened on my 98 chev. It went out and I had nothing.


2001 Dodge 2500 Regular Cab 4x4 long box 360 automatic with no power windows, no power locks, rubber floors, bench seat, solid rear window, silver in color.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

At least SnowGuy isn't around padding his numbers. He's getting a little close for my comfort.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1701005 said:


> 2001 Dodge 2500 Regular Cab 4x4 long box 360 automatic with no power windows, no power locks, rubber floors, bench seat, solid rear window, silver in color.


I am no mechanic but that sounds just like mine did. It was a solinoid on the top of the tranny. Bad part was that we had to drop the tranny to have enough room for a hand to get in and fix.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/nowcast.php?site=mpx

No one is going to chime in on this link?


----------



## unit28

If it moved one way or the other....
Then you have a screw loose

Right?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I trust my tranny guys. 

My '06 went out last spring, limped it in. They tore it apart, said second gear was out, put second gear back in, everything else looked great, and sent me on my way for $700.

They could have easily put a rebuilt in and I would have never known the difference.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Woooo... got it to work.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1701011 said:


> http://www.crh.noaa.gov/nowcast.php?site=mpx
> 
> No one is going to chime in on this link?


Nothing some of us didn't know about and others don't want t see...lol


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1701018 said:


> I trust my tranny guys.
> 
> My '06 went out last spring, limped it in. They tore it apart, said second gear was out, put second gear back in, everything else looked great, and sent me on my way for $700.
> 
> They could have easily put a rebuilt in and I would have never known the difference.


Sound like good people, you'll find out soon enough I guess. And yes I looked at the graphic. Curious now what the new runs of models do with the new years storm. Does the Nam shoot south or do all the others come north?


----------



## CityGuy

It's a holiday of course it will snow. What else is new.


----------



## CityGuy

Hey SSS or Unit. Is that storm for next weekend still looking on track or has that moved again? The TV dramas said something about next weekend.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1701011 said:


> http://www.crh.noaa.gov/nowcast.php?site=mpx
> 
> No one is going to chime in on this link?


Saw it. I was trying to ignore it. We go from no snow pretty much no snow all week, and now back to every other day BS.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I would be okay with snow tomorrow. One more to bill out this month would be some more icing on the cake. I would rather not have snow for Tuesday as I think I have plowed every New Years for the past six years


----------



## unit28

54 hr nam... Way south

Next weekend
Storm?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I don't know. Looking at some models, I don't see snow for tomorrow, but then snow Tuesday, Wednesday and a large storm across N MN for the weekend.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1701030 said:


> Hey SSS or Unit. Is that storm for next weekend still looking on track or has that moved again? The TV dramas said something about next weekend.


It keeps moving around quite a bit. Currently not on top of us. I'd watch it though. For Minnesota the GFS splits and has snow to the north but nothing like it showed yesterday and snow/ rain well s.e. of MN. The euro has most of its energy s.e. of Minnesota with little to nothing North. It should all come together on top of us just give it a few days.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1701007 said:


> At least SnowGuy isn't around padding his numbers. He's getting a little close for my comfort.


Just got back from best buy.....

That place has gone to sh!t...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1701026 said:


> It's a holiday of course it will snow. What else is new.


Ya but at least you government guys get like triple time and a half on holidays!

We all get the same pay.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1701055 said:


> Just got back from best buy.....
> 
> That place has gone to sh!t...


Been that way for years. Well I might be biased as they canned the old man years back.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1701044 said:


> 54 hr nam... Way south
> 
> Next weekend
> Storm?


The last two runs of the nam show .2" of precip on Tuesday night at kmsp. I'm assuming thats about the 54 hour mark from the noon run??


----------



## SnowGuy73

The assclowns at NWS have me back up to 1-3" tomorrow.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1701058 said:


> Ya but at least you government guys get like triple time and a half on holidays!
> 
> We all get the same pay.


Time and a half unless you comp it for "super days off" Meaning thye can't say no and seniority don't mean shi&.

But I am tired of working every holiday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1701062 said:


> Been that way for years. Well I might be biased as they canned the old man years back.


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1701067 said:


> Time and a half unless you comp it for "super days off" Meaning thye can't say no and seniority don't mean shi&.
> 
> But I am tired of working every holiday.


Only time and a half, the Shakopee boys get doublebtime and a half on holidays.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1701067 said:


> Time and a half unless you comp it for "super days off" Meaning thye can't say no and seniority don't mean shi&.
> 
> But I am tired of working every holiday.


Sorry to hear this. :crying::crying::crying: Just kidding. I'd go for all super days off.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snowguy is back to keep you entertainted.

And yes, I spelled it that way on purpose.

Gotta run some more laundry.

Guess the wife's a bit upset that I've been working so much. All the laundry is done except my clothes.

Sure would be nice to be the other way around.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1701053 said:


> It keeps moving around quite a bit. Currently not on top of us. I'd watch it though. For Minnesota the GFS splits and has snow to the north but nothing like it showed yesterday and snow/ rain well s.e. of MN. The euro has most of its energy s.e. of Minnesota with little to nothing North. It should all come together on top of us just give it a few days.


You mean it should all come together on top of Lwnmwrman?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Where do you guys look at the nam and gfs models? Is that on the nws site?


----------



## unit28

Gfs also at hr 54 south but nearest banno


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1701055 said:


> Just got back from best buy.....
> 
> That place has gone to sh!t...


Give it a few years they will close like circuit city.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1701074 said:


> Snowguy is back to keep you entertainted.
> 
> And yes, I spelled it that way on purpose.
> 
> Gotta run some more laundry.
> 
> Guess the wife's a bit upset that I've been working so much. All the laundry is done except my clothes.
> 
> Sure would be nice to be the other way around.


Don't worry, my wife does my clothes last as well. And then when I decide to do my own she informs me that I did them wrong. Somehow the "you just do it better than me" doesn't work.



cbservicesllc;1701075 said:


> You mean it should all come together on top of Lwnmwrman?


You're right. I forgot the north and east of 94 part.xysport


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1701079 said:


> Gfs also at hr 54 south but nearest banno


GFS definitely looked more south to me. So is the ecmwf.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1701081 said:


> Give it a few years they will close like circuit city.


I can see that sooner than later.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1701090 said:


> I can see that sooner than later.


I'm pretty sure I read they have been losing money every quarter the past year or two


----------



## SSS Inc.

Lwnmwr, Have your less experienced guys read this.

http://info.bossplow.com/Blog/bid/113452/How-To-Efficiently-Snowplow-A-Parking-Lot


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1701090 said:


> I can see that sooner than later.


http://www.twincities.com/business/ci_24768037/how-best-buy-won-wall-street

You sure??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1701098 said:


> Lwnmwr, Have your less experienced guys read this.
> 
> http://info.bossplow.com/Blog/bid/113452/How-To-Efficiently-Snowplow-A-Parking-Lot


I saw that earlier.

I suppose if I'm hiring guys that can learn from that, I'm the idiot.

And apparently I am, seeing as I know of at least 2 that would learn something from at least 40% of those points.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1701098 said:


> Lwnmwr, Have your less experienced guys read this.
> 
> http://info.bossplow.com/Blog/bid/113452/How-To-Efficiently-Snowplow-A-Parking-Lot


You must've seen that on facebook too...

How obvious are all of those...


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1701099 said:


> http://www.twincities.com/business/ci_24768037/how-best-buy-won-wall-street
> 
> You sure??


Didn't they close a bunch of them in 2013?


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1701106 said:


> You must've seen that on facebook too...
> 
> How obvious are all of those...


They are borderline ridiculous but I suppose there is a guy or two out there that would benefit from what most of us would consider obvious.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1701109 said:


> They are borderline ridiculous but I suppose there is a guy or two out there that would benefit from what most of consider obvious.


You can see that all the comments on there. A bunch of rubes!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1701112 said:


> You can see that all the comments on there. A bunch of rubes!


Kind of the same bunch that responds to PLOWZ.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1701116 said:


> Kind of the same bunch that responds to PLOWZ.


Haha, right on!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Caught up on Christmas invoicing.

Now I suppose I should send out the contracted invoices with 1/1/14 date on them so it's done before the next bunch of snow.

Do I roll the dice and send out the per time's with service of tomorrow on them so it's done? Or wait until tomorrow night.

I'm with a post that Camden made the other night, about how some of these businesses aren't going to believe we were there 8-10 times this month.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

What??!?!?!?!??!

From wrn nd into ern sd and wrn ia before
it turns e into nrn il...so generally s of mn and wi. With deeper
moisture along with an incrs in isentropic lift...*a swath of light
snow is expected mainly along and s of the i-94 corridor.* qpf will
be fairly decent with this system for durg the day on mon...
Generally ranging 0.05-0.10 inches. With snow ratios in the 18-1 to
22-1 range...mainly 1-2 inches of snow can be expected but isold
locations could receive up to 3 inches...ending mon eve.

That is OBVIOUSLY a typo. Someone should facebook NWS, STAT!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1701055 said:


> Just got back from best buy.....
> 
> That place has gone to sh!t...


New flat screen??


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1701139 said:


> I'm with a post that Camden made the other night, about how some of these businesses aren't going to believe we were there 8-10 times this month.


I'm with ya there...



LwnmwrMan22;1701144 said:


> What??!?!?!?!??!
> 
> From wrn nd into ern sd and wrn ia before
> it turns e into nrn il...so generally s of mn and wi. With deeper
> moisture along with an incrs in isentropic lift...*a swath of light
> snow is expected mainly along and s of the i-94 corridor.* qpf will
> be fairly decent with this system for durg the day on mon...
> Generally ranging 0.05-0.10 inches. With snow ratios in the 18-1 to
> 22-1 range...mainly 1-2 inches of snow can be expected but isold
> locations could receive up to 3 inches...ending mon eve.
> 
> That is OBVIOUSLY a typo. Someone should facebook NWS, STAT!


Hey look... things are looking up!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1701139 said:


> Caught up on Christmas invoicing.
> 
> Now I suppose I should send out the contracted invoices with 1/1/14 date on them so it's done before the next bunch of snow.
> 
> Do I roll the dice and send out the per time's with service of tomorrow on them so it's done? Or wait until tomorrow night.
> 
> I'm with a post that Camden made the other night, about how some of these businesses aren't going to believe we were there 8-10 times this month.


I would wait until the month is over. You're not going to get paid any sooner anyway and maybe it won't snow tomorrow. If it doesn't snow you will be called a crook by someone and you'll have to redo everything anyway. As far as surprises, everyone knows its been snowing every other day. Its been a hot topic at all the Christmas parties I've been at and its always on the news. Send them out after tomorrow and see who pays and see who doesn't. You'll be just as nice of a guy if they contact you after they get the bill as compared to offering something up front as far as payments etc. 2010 wasn't that long ago so they may not have the budget for it but they knew it could happen. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1701145 said:


> New flat screen??


That was the plan. That and couple of galaxy 8.0 tablets.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1701139 said:


> Caught up on Christmas invoicing.
> 
> Now I suppose I should send out the contracted invoices with 1/1/14 date on them so it's done before the next bunch of snow.
> 
> Do I roll the dice and send out the per time's with service of tomorrow on them so it's done? Or wait until tomorrow night.
> 
> I'm with a post that Camden made the other night, about how some of these businesses aren't going to believe we were there 8-10 times this month.


Why not wait until the month is actually over?


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1701144 said:


> What??!?!?!?!??!
> 
> From wrn nd into ern sd and wrn ia before
> it turns e into nrn il...so generally s of mn and wi. With deeper
> moisture along with an incrs in isentropic lift...*a swath of light
> snow is expected mainly along and s of the i-94 corridor.* qpf will
> be fairly decent with this system for durg the day on mon...
> Generally ranging 0.05-0.10 inches. With snow ratios in the 18-1 to
> 22-1 range...mainly 1-2 inches of snow can be expected but isold
> locations could receive up to 3 inches...ending mon eve.
> 
> That is OBVIOUSLY a typo. Someone should facebook NWS, STAT!


Yep looks about right.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1701157 said:


> That was the plan. That and couple of galaxy 8.0 tablets.


You bought me a tablet!! Your so nice I don't care what SSS and lwnmwr say about you.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1701164 said:


> You bought me a tablet!! Your so nice I don't care what SSS and lwnmwr say about you.


Nope, walked out. Couldn't get anyone to help out.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1701157 said:


> That was the plan. That and couple of galaxy 8.0 tablets.


Love my galaxy tab... too bad it's hooked up to sprint until their upgrade is complete...


----------



## andersman02

SnowGuy73;1701157 said:


> That was the plan. That and couple of galaxy 8.0 tablets.


Picked up a galaxy 7 on Sprint. Pretty slick


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1701169 said:


> Nope, walked out. Couldn't get anyone to help out.


Dang it! Here I thought you got me a Christmas present.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1701173 said:


> Love my galaxy tab... too bad it's hooked up to sprint until their upgrade is complete...


Which one do you have?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bought my 8 year old a Galaxy Tab2 7.0 for his b-day last summer.

He's on it all the time.

Had to get him a 32 gb card for Christmas.

Starting Jan. 2, they are allowed to bring tablets, iPods, other electronics to school (he has been for the bus ride) but they are going to start using them more in the daily routines in the classroom.


And it was tongue-in-cheek with sending out my invoices for the per timers before the end of the month.

I will say though, the property on W. 7th, they are pushing $3,000 for the month. They are going to **** BRICKS when they get this invoice.

They thought it would be like $500 for the month.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

For you Banonea.....



THRU FRIDAY...THE MAIN FOCUS WILL BE ON THE ARCTIC BOUNDARY ACROSS
THE MIDWEST AND HOW CLOSE THIS BOUNDARY REMAINS IN SOUTHERN MN AND
WHETHER DRIER AIR FROM THE N/NE HOLDS OFF SNOWFALL.

THE CONTINUED DRY N/NE FLOW IN THE BOUNDARY LAYER THRU FRIDAY
SHOULD AT LEAST KEEP THE BULK OF THE MEASURABLE SNOWFALL ACROSS
SW/SC MN WITH ONLY A SLIGHT CHC ELSEWHERE. IN ADDITION LOW PWATS
AND ASSOCIATED MUCH HIGHER SNOW RATIOS...MAY ALLOW FOR A FEW
INCHES OF SNOW WHERE ANY LIGHT QPF DEVELOPS. AFT FRIDAY...RETURN
FLOW FROM THE SOUTH WILL MODERATE TEMPS EARLY NEXT WEEKEND.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1701185 said:


> Bought my 8 year old a Galaxy Tab2 7.0 for his b-day last summer.
> 
> He's on it all the time.
> 
> Had to get him a 32 gb card for Christmas.
> 
> Starting Jan. 2, they are allowed to bring tablets, iPods, other electronics to school (he has been for the bus ride) but they are going to start using them more in the daily routines in the classroom.
> 
> And it was tongue-in-cheek with sending out my invoices for the per timers before the end of the month.
> 
> I will say though, the property on W. 7th, they are pushing $3,000 for the month. They are going to **** BRICKS when they get this invoice.
> 
> They thought it would be like $500 for the month.


So they where pretty close on there estimate. So they thought it would only snow twice?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1701190 said:


> So they where pretty close on there estimate. So they thought it would only snow twice?


The first two times I did it, I went at it with the understanding that # was the budget for the month.

When cars could no longer make it out of the drive, the garbage company wouldn't pick up the garbage and I was down there every day for a week, I told them that the number is absolutely not going to work, and that the 2 areas of concern are going to be complete money pits.

Turns out I'm a truthsayer.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1701195 said:


> The first two times I did it, I went at it with the understanding that # was the budget for the month.
> 
> When cars could no longer make it out of the drive, the garbage company wouldn't pick up the garbage and I was down there every day for a week, I told them that the number is absolutely not going to work, and that the 2 areas of concern are going to be complete money pits.
> 
> Turns out I'm a truthsayer.


I always tell customers to over budget.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1701178 said:


> Which one do you have?


I have the Galaxy Tab 2 10"... Great to show portfolio and plans to customers, sign contracts electronically, etc. Plus all my crew scheduling and billing is electronic and easily done from the tablet.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1701188 said:


> For you Banonea.....
> 
> THRU FRIDAY...THE MAIN FOCUS WILL BE ON THE ARCTIC BOUNDARY ACROSS
> THE MIDWEST AND HOW CLOSE THIS BOUNDARY REMAINS IN SOUTHERN MN AND
> WHETHER DRIER AIR FROM THE N/NE HOLDS OFF SNOWFALL.
> 
> THE CONTINUED DRY N/NE FLOW IN THE BOUNDARY LAYER THRU FRIDAY
> SHOULD AT LEAST KEEP THE BULK OF THE MEASURABLE SNOWFALL ACROSS
> SW/SC MN WITH ONLY A SLIGHT CHC ELSEWHERE. IN ADDITION LOW PWATS
> AND ASSOCIATED MUCH HIGHER SNOW RATIOS...MAY ALLOW FOR A FEW
> INCHES OF SNOW WHERE ANY LIGHT QPF DEVELOPS. AFT FRIDAY...RETURN
> FLOW FROM THE SOUTH WILL MODERATE TEMPS EARLY NEXT WEEKEND.


I was just watching that on the news. Sounds like it will.be done early on Mon so we can get it done but sounds like we could see some on Tuesday as well..... that sucks


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1701185 said:


> And it was tongue-in-cheek with sending out my invoices for the per timers before the end of the month.
> 
> I will say though, the property on W. 7th, they are pushing $3,000 for the month. They are going to **** BRICKS when they get this invoice.
> 
> They thought it would be like $500 for the month.


How big is that place? That's a hefty bill unless you hauled snow or something.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1701201 said:


> I have the Galaxy Tab 2 10"... Great to show portfolio and plans to customers, sign contracts electronically, etc. Plus all my crew scheduling and billing is electronic and easily done from the tablet.


What are you using for scheduling and billing that you can do it on the tablet?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1701206 said:


> How big is that place? That's a hefty bill unless you hauled snow or something.


I was onsite 15 times this month.

Typically 2 hours each time (include some drivetime) plus salting (not alot, but salting none-the-less)

$600 is the 7 hours I put in on Friday with the "emergency" we need it done today scraping of parking area / sidewalk / drive lanes.

$300 is clearing other areas of sidewalk that hadn't been maintained previously.

If you saw the bill, you'd think I was undercharging.

Right now, I'm at $2,700. After tomorrow and possibly Tuesday (salting run) I'll be over $3,000.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1701212 said:


> I was onsite 15 times this month.
> 
> Typically 2 hours each time (include some drivetime) plus salting (not alot, but salting none-the-less)
> 
> $600 is the 7 hours I put in on Friday with the "emergency" we need it done today scraping of parking area / sidewalk / drive lanes.
> 
> $300 is clearing other areas of sidewalk that hadn't been maintained previously.
> 
> If you saw the bill, you'd think I was undercharging.
> 
> Right now, I'm at $2,700. After tomorrow and possibly Tuesday (salting run) I'll be over $3,000.


So they wanted to get by cheap and then when it never quit snowing they tried to play catch up which costs twice as much.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1701212 said:


> I was onsite 15 times this month.
> 
> Typically 2 hours each time (include some drivetime) plus salting (not alot, but salting none-the-less)
> 
> $600 is the 7 hours I put in on Friday with the "emergency" we need it done today scraping of parking area / sidewalk / drive lanes.
> 
> $300 is clearing other areas of sidewalk that hadn't been maintained previously.
> 
> If you saw the bill, you'd think I was undercharging.
> 
> Right now, I'm at $2,700. After tomorrow and possibly Tuesday (salting run) I'll be over $3,000.


Trust me I believe you put in the work. That's just a lot of trips, and they requested all these services?? I'm just curious because that area has about the same amount of snow as our service area and at most we have plowed 6 times. I'm just having a hard time wrapping my head around being there every other day. They must know asking you to come out is going to cost something so you should be good to go. Ran into a similar situation in 2010 at a property that had us there all the time plowing, hauling, stacking etc. Their bill was $20,000 something for Dec. Needless to say they just plow now and no more stacking hauling, relocating etc.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1701210 said:


> What are you using for scheduling and billing that you can do it on the tablet?


Ya curious also, QuickBooks?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1701210 said:


> What are you using for scheduling and billing that you can do it on the tablet?


Service Auto Pilot... works fairly well... each of the guys has a login and can see their schedule for the day, they log in and out of the job, and it tracks it so it can be invoiced. Invoices can be set to auto-generate at the end of a given time period. On each job you can set up route notes for the crews to see.


----------



## cbservicesllc

cbservicesllc;1701233 said:


> Service Auto Pilot... works fairly well... each of the guys has a login and can see their schedule for the day, they log in and out of the job, and it tracks it so it can be invoiced. Invoices can be set to auto-generate at the end of a given time period. On each job you can set up route notes for the crews to see.





qualitycut;1701232 said:


> Ya curious also, QuickBooks?


The advanced version has a 2 way quickbooks sync... I use that since I use intuit payment network, but SAP can do credit cards.

It's a monthly subscription which I know is a drag for some... but some software out there that does this type of stuff costs 18K on a one time shot!!


----------



## Deershack

SSS Inc.;1700736 said:


> That's how we started a one ton dump on fire on hwy 13. A brake line blew and apparently ignited on the manifold. Burned up plenty of wires but we were able to fix it.(After a nice Check came in the mail) Thankfully after the trucks extinguisher ran out the friendly folks at the McD's let my guy take theirs. A lady even offered a cup of water.


Ricky: Is that the truck that you were thinking of selling to me?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1701231 said:


> Trust me I believe you put in the work. That's just a lot of trips, and they requested all these services?? I'm just curious because that area has about the same amount of snow as our service area and at most we have plowed 6 times. I'm just having a hard time wrapping my head around being there every other day. They must know asking you to come out is going to cost something so you should be good to go. Ran into a similar situation in 2010 at a property that had us there all the time plowing, hauling, stacking etc. Their bill was $20,000 something for Dec. Needless to say they just plow now and no more stacking hauling, relocating etc.


At first I was questioning, as they didn't have any set parameters, so when I knew what the budget was, I was trying to work with that.

Then we had the snow / rain / cold on December 8? I think it was.

This property had a set of townhomes built, with tuckunder garages in the rear.

The drives are so steep, that unless you salt them and have bare pavement, the garbage truck cannot get out from getting the garbage.

The residents have an impossible time.

Where the drive comes up to the city sidewalk, the grading is off by about 8", so the solution was to just patch in some blacktop.

So as the residents come up this steep hill, stop before the city sidewalk, and then try to progress, they are essentially trying to get started with the front wheels against a speed bump, but not a normal speed bump, one that would be about 1.5 x's higher, and more straight up and down.

So the car is already trying to go uphill, but now trying to push itself up and over this basically curb stop almost.

It's a real f'd up situation that has nothing to do with my job, other than it needs to stay completely bare, or else no one can go up and down.

Garbage is picked up every Monday / Wednesday and Friday at 9 am.

Of course it has snowed every Monday / Wednesday and Friday it seems.

The garbage guys will no longer service the property if the drives are not blacktop.

It's a complete design flaw, the reason I said this property, which I agree should be about $400-500 / month for just plowing, is a complete money pit.

Add in the fact that the property is under construction, so as areas become inhabitable, the construction company has done minimal maintenance with the snow, hence the phone call I get at 6:30 Friday morning saying I'm needed immediately because corporate has called and said there are move ins that afternoon, and the new areas need to be cleared of snow.

Nevermind we were there the day before plowing, and could have just done it then had we been notified.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BTW, Ian on 9 says 1-2" (duh) but then didn't show ANY snow the rest of the week. Not even flurries.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Deershack;1701255 said:


> Ricky: Is that the truck that you were thinking of selling to me?


Yep, But as you know we decided to fix it. You would have had a great truck had our mechanics not looked into it a bit. I will have 2 or 3 trucks for sale in the Spring if you're interested Lee. Thumbs Up


----------



## Green Grass

Deershack;1701255 said:


> Ricky: Is that the truck that you were thinking of selling to me?


We learned earlier he likes to be called Dick for short of Richard not Ricky


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1701256 said:


> At first I was questioning, as they didn't have any set parameters, so when I knew what the budget was, I was trying to work with that.
> 
> Then we had the snow / rain / cold on December 8? I think it was.
> 
> This property had a set of townhomes built, with tuckunder garages in the rear.
> 
> The drives are so steep, that unless you salt them and have bare pavement, the garbage truck cannot get out from getting the garbage.
> 
> The residents have an impossible time.
> 
> Where the drive comes up to the city sidewalk, the grading is off by about 8", so the solution was to just patch in some blacktop.
> 
> So as the residents come up this steep hill, stop before the city sidewalk, and then try to progress, they are essentially trying to get started with the front wheels against a speed bump, but not a normal speed bump, one that would be about 1.5 x's higher, and more straight up and down.
> 
> So the car is already trying to go uphill, but now trying to push itself up and over this basically curb stop almost.
> 
> It's a real f'd up situation that has nothing to do with my job, other than it needs to stay completely bare, or else no one can go up and down.
> 
> Garbage is picked up every Monday / Wednesday and Friday at 9 am.
> 
> Of course it has snowed every Monday / Wednesday and Friday it seems.
> 
> The garbage guys will no longer service the property if the drives are not blacktop.
> 
> It's a complete design flaw, the reason I said this property, which I agree should be about $400-500 / month for just plowing, is a complete money pit.
> 
> Add in the fact that the property is under construction, so as areas become inhabitable, the construction company has done minimal maintenance with the snow, hence the phone call I get at 6:30 Friday morning saying I'm needed immediately because corporate has called and said there are move ins that afternoon, and the new areas need to be cleared of snow.
> 
> Nevermind we were there the day before plowing, and could have just done it then had we been notified.


Jebus that sounds like a cluster F...


----------



## Green Grass

Snow must have fallen asleep. He sure is quite.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1701256 said:


> At first I was ............. been notified.


Sounds like a handful. Sounds like they don't have the final lift of blacktop in either. You'll find out about Jan. 3rd how they want to continue the winter plan. Maybe you found a "Good" money pit if you know what I mean.payuppayuppayup


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1701268 said:


> Jebus that sounds like a cluster F...


And you guys can start to realize why I run and run and run and run and run.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1701266 said:


> We learned earlier he likes to be called Dick for short of Richard not Ricky


HA HA. People that know me call me Ricky generally. I go by Rick on my business card.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1701274 said:


> Sounds like a handful. Sounds like they don't have the final lift of blacktop in either. You'll find out about Jan. 3rd how they want to continue the winter plan. Maybe you found a "Good" money pit if you know what I mean.payuppayuppayup


I've already sent in one invoice for over $1500 for services up until 12/20.

I've received the PO# for corporate to be paid.

They originally wanted a flat fee, but after the first week, I said I would only do time and materials for this year. The property manager responded the other day how often would they receive invoices, and that corporate was okay with time and materials, for this year, then next year we would average out the pricing.

There isn't a set budget for the place, with it being all new construction.

I'm into it so far for about 1/8 of the total service area once the project is complete.

And yes, this property and a couple of others will hopefully keep me afloat. Problem is waiting the 30 days to get paid.


----------



## CityGuy

I never understood why these California designers, design underground parking with such steep enterance's ? I do understand space but why not elongate them or due to spacing why not heat them? SSS any thoughts on the heating under mat or even concrete? Spend the money up front to save in the long run.

It would save everyone the headache. I use to hate trying to back drag snow out of those things and most are not designed to fit a plow truck in the first place.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1701282 said:


> I never understood why these California designers, design underground parking with such steep enterance's ? I do understand space but why not elongate them or* due to spacing why not heat them*? SSS any thoughts on the heating under mat or even concrete? Spend the money up front to save in the long run.
> 
> It would save everyone the headache. I use to hate trying to back drag snow out of those things and most are not designed to fit a plow truck in the first place.


I have a couple of banks that have heated sidewalks.

I also sent Ryde some work this fall at a property that was formerly mentioned here and their drive was heated to prevent this.

I have to believe there would have been ways to heat it that in the long run, would be cheaper than scrape / salt, scrape / salt, scrape / salt.

And you are right SSS, no final coat of blacktop yet.

But even when they do, the curbline isn't lined up to support the extra height they are going to need to get to the city sidewalk.


----------



## qualitycut

I have seen heated ones.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1701282 said:


> I never understood why these California designers, design underground parking with such steep enterance's ? I do understand space but why not elongate them or due to spacing why not heat them? SSS any thoughts on the heating under mat or even concrete? Spend the money up front to save in the long run.
> 
> It would save everyone the headache. I use to hate trying to back drag snow out of those things and most are not designed to fit a plow truck in the first place.


All I know is that it is VERY expensive to heat these surfaces. I have one property with a heated sidewalk which is pretty neat but not feasible for most larger drives. We sweep underground parking areas in the Spring and a few of them are almost impossible to get into with the sweepers. I agree that most of these problem areas could easily be regraded to make it easier.

EDIT: I think there is a thread on here somewhere about heated drives.


----------



## Deershack

SSS Inc.;1701280 said:


> HA HA. People that know me call me Ricky generally. I go by Rick on my business card.


When we first met, he introduced himself s "Ricky", so thats what I've used. When I bought the 5ton dump last year, I thought it was still what he prefered.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Deershack;1701305 said:


> When we first met, he introduced himself s "Ricky", so thats what I've used. When I bought the 5ton dump last year, I thought it was still what he prefered.


Most people call me Ricky so you're right on Lee. No problem with that at all. Last night I mentioned that people take the liberty of calling me Dick. Not sure why they don't pick Rich or something.


----------



## Deershack

MY first name is Richard, which I never use. Makes it real easy to know which mail to dump when if comes to Richard- Rich or Dick. Know they don't know me from Adam, same thing for phone calls.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Deershack;1701313 said:


> MY first name is Richard, which I never use. Makes it real easy to know which mail to dump when if comes to Richard- Rich or Dick. Know they don't know me from Adam, same thing for phone calls.


I had no idea you were Richard. My favorite mail is when they put my first name with my wife's maiden name.


----------



## Deershack

Mail not addressed to Lee goes in the trash unless I can tell it's "official". Phone calls- first thing I ask is who's calling and what are you trying to sell. Usually get a hangup before I can tell then I'm on the do not call list and then question their mother's origins.


----------



## OC&D

It was cold up in Brainerd.

It's cold here!


----------



## banonea

OC&D;1701341 said:


> It was cold up in Brainerd.
> 
> It's cold here!


there talking -20 here without the wind chill...........that will pucker the buttcheaks:laughing:


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1701310 said:


> Most people call me Ricky so you're right on Lee. No problem with that at all. Last night I mentioned that people take the liberty of calling me Dick. Not sure why they don't pick Rich or something.


No one calls you "Junior?"


----------



## OC&D

banonea;1701343 said:


> there talking -20 here without the wind chill...........that will pucker the buttcheaks:laughing:


Yep. I took that at about 7:30 on the way back to the cities. I tried to take one when it said -20, but it changed before I was able to.

I'm thinking tomorrow is a stay inside, get some stuff done around the house sorta day.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1701201 said:


> I have the Galaxy Tab 2 10"... Great to show portfolio and plans to customers, sign contracts electronically, etc. Plus all my crew scheduling and billing is electronic and easily done from the tablet.


Nice. I want it more for personal use by I think I'd be pretty handy all around.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm back down to 1-2" on NWS.... The flip flop continues.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu I'm up now to 1.14"...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hammer says maybe an inch today and then an inch or two tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Number 4 guy says an inch maybe two today and tomorrows snow stays south but snow throughout the day new years day


----------



## SnowGuy73

Number 9 says a half inch at best today. Snow Tuesday night through the day Wednesday no accumulation mentioned.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

F me!! I have 1-2 today around an inch tomorrow 1-3 Tuesday night 1-2 new years day


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1701407 said:


> F me!! I have 1-2 today around an inch tomorrow 1-3 Tuesday night 1-2 new years day


Yours is really detailed, maybe I should check mine again. It might have changed!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1701378 said:


> Nice. I want it more for personal use by I think I'd be pretty handy all around.


Well its pretty great for that too!


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1701407 said:


> F me!! I have 1-2 today around an inch tomorrow 1-3 Tuesday night 1-2 new years day


Who are you, Lwnmwrman?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1701407 said:


> F me!! I have 1-2 today around an inch tomorrow 1-3 Tuesday night 1-2 new years day


Yup..... It changes!

Around an inch today, nothing tonight, less than half tomorrow night and around an inch new years day!

Up, down. Up, down!


----------



## TKLAWN

Holy balls it it is effing cold!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1701421 said:


> Who are you, Lwnmwrman?


Maybe he moved north of 94.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1701421 said:


> Who are you, Lwnmwrman?


I think they have our locations mixed up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm about where Snow guy is at. Part of me just wants to leave everything until New Year's Day.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Channel 9 futurecast showed 1/2" at best for St. Paul.

Showed virtually nothing for me.

The Midwest radar sure makes it look like Camden MIGHT get some snow, but Greenery and you far south guys might be working.

Just doesn't look like much on the radar.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1701434 said:


> Channel 9 futurecast showed 1/2" at best for St. Paul.
> 
> Showed virtually nothing for me.
> 
> The Midwest radar sure makes it look like Camden MIGHT get some snow, but Greenery and you far south guys might be working.
> 
> Just doesn't look like much on the radar.


Thats what I was thinking... seems its setting up to go further south than initially thought...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Forecast discussion doesn't give much insight other than says by Jan. 2, could see 3-7" over the I-90 corridor.

THAT....and that next week "we will see the coldest air of the SEASON?!?!?!?" My goodness!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1701426 said:


> I think they have our locations mixed up


Haha!!!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ya, I I think everyone of these weather guys have "clocked out" when it comes to forecasting.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

JohnDee is up.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1701471 said:


> JohnDee is up.


What's he saying?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just looking in at the graphs, same as NWS, most snows are south.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1701480 said:


> Just looking in at the graphs, same as NWS, most snows are south.


Sounds good, now I'd that is what actually happens..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Channel 9 guy going with 1/2" - 1" now along and SOUTH of 94.

Coincides with what I see on radar.... For now.


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;1701436 said:


> Thats what I was thinking... seems its setting up to go further south than initially thought...


I made that guess yesterday.
Was thinking Iowa for main impact later:.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1701502 said:


> I made that guess yesterday.
> Was thinking Iowa for main impact later:.....


See, that's why you're the weather guy around here.

I just report what other are saying, I can't get scientific!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Well I just dropped my truck off at the shop. No fire.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Very light snow falling here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1701516 said:


> Well I just dropped my truck off at the shop. No fire.


They going to have it done today?


----------



## SSS Inc.

The snow today was always looking a "little" heavier to the south but should fill in a bit on the north side around noon. We might not get anything in the metro on New years. The Nam appears to have finally moved it south to join the others.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1701522 said:


> The snow today was always looking a "little" heavier to the south but should fill in a bit on the north side around noon. We might not get anything in the metro on New years. The Nam appears to have finally moved it south to join the others.


Most of the hourly's have .75" from noon to 5 pm.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/uppermissvly_loop.php

90% of the snows are already south of me, moving on a S/SE line.

There is a little snow expanding, brushing the w. metro, but even that is south of my accounts for the most part.

Forecast discussion talked about the dry air N/NE forcing the snow to the south.

I think I'll skim by with this one.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1701518 said:


> They going to have it done today?


Not sure. Told him to let me know asap so I can rent a skid if need be


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have kid duty today. I need to fix the hoses on my C plow if we're going to plow, but going to wait and see if it starts to snow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1701535 said:


> I have kid duty today. I need to fix the hoses on my C plow if we're going to plow, but going to wait and see if it starts to snow.


Just fix it so you're done with it already.:waving: Then you'll be ready for all the crazy snow storms coming next week.Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1701539 said:


> Just fix it so you're done with it already.:waving: Then you'll be ready for all the crazy snow storms coming next week.Thumbs Up


And what are these your talking of?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1701534 said:


> Not sure. Told him to let me know asap so I can rent a skid if need be


Hopefully you get it back right away.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'd like it to warm up to -15 first.

And NEXT week?? If I'm waiting for the snows for NEXT week, then I'm waiting until Saturday to fix this plow when it's 15 above, not -15.


FWIW, John Dee has pulled all major snows for next week.

Might get 2-3" the whole week.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1701546 said:


> I'd like it to warm up to -15 first.
> 
> And NEXT week?? If I'm waiting for the snows for NEXT week, then I'm waiting until Saturday to fix this plow when it's 15 above, not -15.
> 
> FWIW, John Dee has pulled all major snows for next week.
> 
> Might get 2-3" the whole week.


Just going outside right now sounds like a bad idea, much less turning a wrench out there!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1701546 said:


> I'd like it to warm up to -15 first.
> 
> And NEXT week?? If I'm waiting for the snows for NEXT week, then I'm waiting until Saturday to fix this plow when it's 15 above, not -15.


I forgot its a little cold out there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I suppose if I'd clean my heated garage out it wouldn't be so bad.

Should just back the dump trailer up, start shoveling everything into it and start fresh.

80% of the stuff hasn't been touched in 3 years.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Snowing in **** rapids. Tiny flakes but there's a bunch of them


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Snowing decent here


----------



## SnowGuy73

Snowing moderately in Burnsville.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Short term forecast
national weather service twin cities/chanhassen mn
919 am cst mon dec 30 2013

mnz060>063-068>070-301715-
anoka-carver-dakota-hennepin-ramsey-scott-washington-
including the cities of...minneapolis...st paul...stillwater
919 am cst mon dec 30 2013

.now...
Very light snow or flurries have developed across the twin city metro
since 900 am.

the flurries are in advance of a wide area of steady light snow that
is falling across the eastern dakotas and about the southwest half of
minnesota this morning.

Light accumulations of a trace are expected around the metro today...
With the most persistent snowfall expected south and west of metro.

most of the snow is located in western and central minnesota near or
west of highway 71 from windom...redwood falls...willmar...long
prairie...and wadena.

The leading edge is expected to become nearly stationary along
and near the mississippi river from brainerd...to little falls...
Saint cloud...and the twin city metro...between now and 1230 pm.

$$

carlyon


----------



## Green Grass

Everything is white here.


----------



## ryde307

chanhassen


----------



## skorum03

BossPlow614;1700520 said:


> Hey Skorum, how late are liquor stores open today in Hudson?


I think they're open until 8 or 9. Not entirely sure. I do know that would suck to live in Minnesota and have to come over here to buy booze on sunday. I'm still young enough where I usually get so drunk on friday and saturday I don't drink much on sundays. Recovery day haha


----------



## OC&D

A decent coating here but not really measurable. Tiny flakes.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1701604 said:


> A decent coating here but not really measurable. Tiny flakes.


Here as in St. Paul? Or here as in where are you?


----------



## ryde307

chanhassen


----------



## TKLAWN

Been snowing steady here. We have probably 1/4 inch.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Everything is white from Shakopee to Lakeville, to Burnsville.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1701574 said:


> Short term forecast
> national weather service twin cities/chanhassen mn
> 919 am cst mon dec 30 2013
> 
> mnz060>063-068>070-301715-
> anoka-carver-dakota-hennepin-ramsey-scott-washington-
> including the cities of...minneapolis...st paul...stillwater
> 919 am cst mon dec 30 2013
> 
> .now...
> Very light snow or flurries have developed across the twin city metro
> since 900 am.
> 
> the flurries are in advance of a wide area of steady light snow that
> is falling across the eastern dakotas and about the southwest half of
> minnesota this morning.
> 
> Light accumulations of a trace are expected around the metro today...
> With the most persistent snowfall expected south and west of metro.
> 
> most of the snow is located in western and central minnesota near or
> west of highway 71 from windom...redwood falls...willmar...long
> prairie...and wadena.
> 
> The leading edge is expected to become nearly stationary along
> and near the mississippi river from brainerd...to little falls...
> Saint cloud...and the twin city metro...between now and 1230 pm.
> 
> $$
> 
> carlyon


No mention of accumulation...


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1701608 said:


> Here as in St. Paul? Or here as in where are you?


If I don't specify, I'm at home in St. Paul.....so both!


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1701620 said:


> No mention of accumulation...


_*"Light accumulations of a trace"?*_


----------



## banonea

Just started in Rochester, very light.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1701620 said:


> No mention of accumulation...


"Light accumulations of a trace"

It was even highlighted in red for you.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1701627 said:


> "Light accumulations of a trace"
> 
> It was even highlighted in red for you.


This is how he will catch you, he doesn't actually read any other posts.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1701624 said:


> _*"Light accumulations of a trace"?*_


I thought that was referring to this first band there's more than a trace in Bloomington already.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1701627 said:


> "Light accumulations of a trace"
> 
> It was even highlighted in red for you.


Ok.... I'm holding you guys to that then.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I had a trace on my driveway at 8:00 this morning when I left!


----------



## TKLAWN

NWS update accumulation of "around an inch" something new.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1701637 said:


> NWS update accumulation of "around an inch" something new.


That's more than a trace.....


----------



## BossPlow614

skorum03;1701599 said:


> I think they're open until 8 or 9. Not entirely sure. I do know that would suck to live in Minnesota and have to come over here to buy booze on sunday. I'm still young enough where I usually get so drunk on friday and saturday I don't drink much on sundays. Recovery day haha


Well we found out the hard way how late they're open, drove there to get beer, made it to Northland Liquors at about 830, just in time as they closed at 9. A friend has been having get togethers every night since Friday at her house so its like a marathon lol.

Just about died walking into Hudy's **** in Champlin, its in a strip mall just behind Dairy Queen, a solid inch of ice in some spots. I know the building owner/manager is cheap but its straight up dangerous if someone thats 22 & walking on sidewalks almost falls when there's lots of old people that go to this restaurant. 

Edit: i guess you cant say c a f e on here? Probably because the old site lawn c a f e?


----------



## OC&D

BossPlow614;1701647 said:


> Well we found out the hard way how late they're open, drove there to get beer, made it to Northland Liquors at about 830, just in time as they closed at 9.
> 
> Just about died walking into Hudy's **** in Champlin, its in a strip mall just behind Dairy Queen, a solid inch of ice in some spots. I know the building owner/manager is cheap but its straight up dangerous if someone thats 22 & walking on sidewalks almost falls when there's lots of old people that go to this restaurant.


What's with the handle change? Do you want to fly incognito along with the other hundred guys on here that use "boss" in some form or another?


----------



## BossPlow614

OC&D;1701648 said:


> What's with the handle change? Do you want to fly incognito along with the other hundred guys on here that use "boss" in some form or another?


Haha just wanted to change things up a bit, ill probably change it again in a couple months.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like on the radar that the snow will be done by 2.


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1701647 said:


> Well we found out the hard way how late they're open, drove there to get beer, made it to Northland Liquors at about 830, just in time as they closed at 9. A friend has been having get togethers every night since Friday at her house so its like a marathon lol.
> 
> Just about died walking into Hudy's **** in Champlin, its in a strip mall just behind Dairy Queen, a solid inch of ice in some spots. I know the building owner/manager is cheap but its straight up dangerous if someone thats 22 & walking on sidewalks almost falls when there's lots of old people that go to this restaurant.
> 
> Edit: i guess you cant say c a f e on here? Probably because the old site lawn c a f e?


They have really good breakfast there


----------



## BossPlow614

That's why we're here! ↑


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1701653 said:


> Looks like on the radar that the snow will be done by 2.


If that's the case, I would be surprised to see more than 1/4"-3/8" on my walks. I don't even have 1/4" now!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1701653 said:


> Looks like on the radar that the snow will be done by 2.


I'd be surprised if I had a 1/4" at the end of this... Lwnmwrman you must have pretty much nothing for once.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1701665 said:


> I'd be surprised if I had a 1/4" at the end of this... Lwnmwrman you must have pretty much nothing for once.


Does a smile count??


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1701668 said:


> Does a smile count??


Heh.

It's not done yet.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1701668 said:


> Does a smile count??


Sure why not, you definitely seem to deserve it... now get those invoices done!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Really slippery. Almost spun out


----------



## SnowGuy73

About 20 crashes on 169 in the last hour .


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone have any depth yet? Or just more or less making things white?


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1701708 said:


> Anyone have any depth yet? Or just more or less making things white?


I'd guess about 1/2" in Lakeville and still snowing.


----------



## OC&D

I got approximately 1/4" here.*

And yes, by "here" I mean St. Paul.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Exactly 1/4" here. Got most of it in a few minutes time. Got 1/16" in a little over an hour since then. Very light very small flakes now


----------



## jimslawnsnow

so now im down to less than inch for today


----------



## SnowGuy73

My NWS changed again. Around an inch today and around an inch tomorrow night.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

it really looks like its dying out the more it moves east

oh and the sun is peaking out now


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1701717 said:


> Exactly 1/4" here.


I guessing the same in Shakopee, I didn't measure though.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Light snow. High near 4. South southwest wind around 5 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. Total daytime snow accumulation of less than one inch possible. 
Tonight Light snow likely, mainly before 9pm. Mostly cloudy, with a low around -11. Wind chill values as low as -24. West northwest wind 5 to 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible. 
Tuesday Light snow likely, mainly after noon. Mostly cloudy and cold, with a high near 2. Wind chill values as low as -26. West northwest wind 5 to 10 mph becoming north northeast in the afternoon. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow accumulation of around an inch possible. 
Tuesday Night Snow likely. Cloudy, with a low around -3. Wind chill values as low as -17. East wind 5 to 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible. 
New Year's Day Snow likely, mainly before 1pm. Cloudy and cold, with a high near 5. East northeast wind around 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible. 
Wednesday Night A 50 percent chance of light snow. Cloudy, with a low around -8. North northwest wind around 10 mph. New snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gotta rebuild the whole tranny in my truck that went down the other night.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1701731 said:


> Gotta rebuild the whole tranny in my truck that went down the other night.


The only way to do it in my book.


----------



## DDB

Hey TKLAWN, do you have a total for Waconia? I'm not home at the moment. Thanks


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This is my windshield squirter thing on my hood. That's how much snow we have here.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1701731 said:


> Gotta rebuild the whole tranny in my truck that went down the other night.


Bummer... all tore up?


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1701737 said:


> This is my windshield squirter thing on my hood. That's how much snow we have here.


You better start now and plow with the storm!


----------



## Greenery

djagusch;1698993 said:


> If you add up your seasonal accounts (no hauling, no salt, no extras, no per times) for the 5/6 months of snow contracts(snow only no lawn) are you over 100k? I don't want to get it who's johnson is longer thread but some on here need to understand the difference of a 6hr route and what he is doing.


Haha who gives a flying **** about gross. He was on here talking about being low on cash need to sell rhis need to sell that to fix this and that. What do you have at the end is what matters.

Who are you anyways, every one of your posts are somthing about defending him.

Hey lmwrman no offense to you and your business model. 
But what's up with this dude.


----------



## BossPlow614

Just picked up the last pallet of North Pro from NSI. I'm sure it won't snow the rest of the winter now!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

greenery;1701749 said:


> Haha who gives a flying **** about gross. He was on here talking about being low on cash need to sell rhis need to sell that to fix this and that. What do you have at the end is what matters.
> 
> Who are you anyways, every one of your posts are somthing about defending him.
> 
> Hey lmwrman no offense to you and your business model.
> But what's up with this dude.


A friend that thinks I needed to be defended I guess.

And I know my business model is broken. That's why I don't talk about revenue, or try not to. At least not in a braggard type.


----------



## ryde307

greenery;1701749 said:


> Haha who gives a flying **** about gross. He was on here talking about being low on cash need to sell rhis need to sell that to fix this and that. What do you have at the end is what matters.
> 
> Who are you anyways, every one of your posts are somthing about defending him.
> 
> Hey lmwrman no offense to you and your business model.
> But what's up with this dude.


I don't think he was trying to say look how much money he makes. More just hey he does alot of work. Issues are bound to happen. The difference is lwnmwr just shares his issues that come up publicly. People will always grab onto it. If he updated us everytime he got a site clear and it went well we would ban him from posting because no one wants 30 pages of I got another one done.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1701752 said:


> Just picked up the last pallet of North Pro from NSI. I'm sure it won't snow the rest of the winter now!


I like their salt, but I've given up on them.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1701754 said:


> I don't think he was trying to say look how much money he makes. More just hey he does alot of work. Issues are bound to happen. The difference is lwnmwr just shares his issues that come up publicly. People will always grab onto it. If he updated us everytime he got a site clear and it went well we would ban him from posting because no one wants 30 pages of I got another one done.


This is pretty much it. The month of December was extrodinary for me.

It seemed like every little possible issue that could come up, came up.

It was such an odd month I even went to taking pictures of the issues, as had it been me reading the posts from one of you guys I would have been calling Bullsh**.

I figured a lot of the issues y'all would get a kick out of. A reality show on your phone that while most could relate to (somewhat).


----------



## ryde307

BossPlow614;1701752 said:


> Just picked up the last pallet of North Pro from NSI. I'm sure it won't snow the rest of the winter now!


I know it is not their primary business but how are they out of salt all the time? I feel like people keep posting about them being out or closed. I would think people would get sick of it and move to a new provider.

On another note someone said US was out of clearlane. It sounds like what they have left is reserved for DOT. They are making there own though. We got some this morning and I am heading out to drop a bit right now on some zero tolerance sites to see how it works.


----------



## Greenery

ryde307;1699597 said:


> I tried to ride my sled today. The sled decided otherwise and now has an electrical gremlin. The gauges stopped working and it goes into a limp mode. So if you drove by Hwy 5 and 92 in Waconia that was me on plowsite while sitting in the ditch waiting for a truck to come get me.


Argh, I know how you feel. Was up in northern mn the last few days and my brand new polaris with 150 miles staeted ****ting out. Severe DET.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1701760 said:


> I know it is not their primary business but how are they out of salt all the time? I feel like people keep posting about them being out or closed. I would think people would get sick of it and move to a new provider.
> 
> On another note someone said US was out of clearlane. It sounds like what they have left is reserved for DOT. They are making there own though. We got some this morning and I am heading out to drop a bit right now on some zero tolerance sites to see how it works.


I just got off the phone with mark and I was going to post the same.

How does there version of clearlane look?

Also, let me know how it works if you would.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ryde, how much snow you have in Chanhassen?

I'd say a good half inch in Shakopee.


----------



## Greenery

BossPlow614;1699703 said:


> Omg. That is awesome. New business idea!!


I do believe Haskells delivers.


----------



## BossPlow614

ryde307;1701760 said:


> I know it is not their primary business but how are they out of salt all the time? I feel like people keep posting about them being out or closed. I would think people would get sick of it and move to a new provider.
> 
> On another note someone said US was out of clearlane. It sounds like what they have left is reserved for DOT. They are making there own though. We got some this morning and I am heading out to drop a bit right now on some zero tolerance sites to see how it works.


I haven't directly had any issues with them and they have great product so I'll continue to purchase from them until something negative happens.

I've never heard of Haskell's?


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1701771 said:


> I haven't directly had any issues with them and they have great product so I'll continue to purchase from them until something negative happens.
> 
> I've never heard of Haskell's?


Its a liquor store.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like someone needs me to bring my skid and BLADE in and clear a lot.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1701753 said:


> And I know my business model is broken. That's why I don't talk about revenue, or try not to. At least not in a braggard type.


FWIW - I've never thought that you were bragging about how much you make or how big of an operation you have. You just like to share your difficulties and I don't think anyone has an issue with that.

I feel bad that you've had so many problems this season. You seem like a hard worker who deserves to have some things go your way for once.


----------



## djagusch

Don't know how to double quote but rydes307's quote below pretty much sum's it up.

"I don't think he was trying to say look how much money he makes. More just hey he does alot of work. Issues are bound to happen. The difference is lwnmwr just shares his issues that come up publicly. People will always grab onto it. If he updated us everytime he got a site clear and it went well we would ban him from posting because no one wants 30 pages of I got another one done."



greenery;1701749 said:


> Haha who gives a flying **** about gross. He was on here talking about being low on cash need to sell rhis need to sell that to fix this and that. What do you have at the end is what matters.
> 
> Who are you anyways, every one of your posts are somthing about defending him.
> 
> Hey lmwrman no offense to you and your business model.
> But what's up with this dude.


I was just trying to put it in context to the amount of snow he plows. Some on here have huge operations and others are a guy with a truck or two. Some say be solo, some say go big or go home, and some like being in between.

Jim was saying how he would like that much work after the storm. I would agree that most would like to keep the trucks going a couple days after a storm also. If they are sitting they are not making money anyways.

I stayed quiet after the post as it was taken the wrong way. Figured it would just get buried and people would move along, joking away. Don't worry I won't post much at all, never really had. You can pm if you want more detail about "me". Just want the thread to be happy again.


----------



## ryde307

4 accidents on 169 from hey 7 to Minnetonka Blvd. For those that don't know the area that's a 1/4 mile of road.
People are idiots.


----------



## andy'slawncare

DDB;1701735 said:


> Hey TKLAWN, do you have a total for Waconia? I'm not home at the moment. Thanks


1.5 inches here in Lester Prairie 15mins west of Waconia!


----------



## mnglocker

ryde307;1701786 said:


> 4 accidents on 169 from hey 7 to Minnetonka Blvd. For those that don't know the area that's a 1/4 mile of road.
> People are idiots.


Sounds like I'm going to stay in and drink beer in front of the tv while watching the fireplace DVD.


----------



## mnglocker

Sounds like LwnmwrMan just sucked up my luck from 3 years ago. Everything that could break, broke. whole frick'n year was a nearly loss.

btw, I get a kick out of his post. Makes me feel like I'm not the only one foolish enough to make a living doing this crap.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Yeah. Truck is done


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1701752 said:


> Just picked up the last pallet of North Pro from NSI. I'm sure it won't snow the rest of the winter now!


WTF? They're out again?


----------



## DDB

andy'slawncare;1701787 said:


> 1.5 inches here in Lester Prairie 15mins west of Waconia!


Thanks! That's more then I thought it'd be!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1701804 said:


> Yeah. Truck is done


Just in time for you to plow tonight.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1701807 said:


> Just in time for you to plow tonight.


Yup. If we get that much. Looks like since noon we've gotten 1/8". Just over 1/4" now. Just guessing since I had 1/4" and can still see my tracks from noon


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1701808 said:


> Yup. If we get that much. Looks like since noon we've gotten 1/8". Just over 1/4" now. Just guessing since I had 1/4" and can still see my tracks from noon


I was going to go measure here and see what we got.

I already know its more then I wanted!


----------



## andersman02

ryde307;1701760 said:


> I know it is not their primary business but how are they out of salt all the time? I feel like people keep posting about them being out or closed. I would think people would get sick of it and move to a new provider.
> 
> On another note someone said US was out of clearlane. It sounds like what they have left is reserved for DOT. They are making there own though. We got some this morning and I am heading out to drop a bit right now on some zero tolerance sites to see how it works.


Yeah talked to him earlier, Clearlane is now reserved for muni/DOT

they will be making their own for the rest of the year. Same active ingredient of clearlane, MGCL.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I have just under 3/4".


----------



## cbservicesllc

1/4" - 3/8" in Maple Grove.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1701759 said:


> This is pretty much it. The month of December was extrodinary for me.
> 
> It seemed like every little possible issue that could come up, came up.
> 
> It was such an odd month I even went to taking pictures of the issues, as had it been me reading the posts from one of you guys I would have been calling Bullsh**.
> 
> I figured a lot of the issues y'all would get a kick out of. A reality show on your phone that while most could relate to (somewhat).


Hey like I said before I enjoy reading your posts misfortunes and good things. I wasn't trying to say your doing things wrong or anything like that as its really none of my business. 
I struggle at times also both summer and winter as I'm sure otheers do as well so your not alone their.
Dagdouches posts just rub me the wrong way I guess..
Like someone else said earlier, is it your wife maybe.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1701819 said:


> 1/4" - 3/8" in Maple Grove.


Lucky!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1701703 said:


> About 20 crashes on 169 in the last hour .


I was almost one of them by 169 & Caterbury rd. Going about 45 and all of a sudden the back end came around. Then every time I touched the pedal she wanted to fishtail. Decided to get on 13 and that was no better. Saw the menards delivery truck and two cars smashed up blocking the bridge over 35W. Not good out there.



SnowGuy73;1701824 said:


> Lucky!!!!!!!!!!!!


I've got about 5/8" now.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1701834 said:


> I've got about 5/8" now.


I haven't actually measured with anything other than my finger, but I'd say I've got a strong 1/2".

_I thought someone said it was going to wrap up around 2(Lwnmr...guilty!)?!?!?_


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1701834 said:


> I've got about 5/8" now.


Still snowing there?

That is where most of them were 169 and 83


----------



## OC&D

andersman02;1701811 said:


> Yeah talked to him earlier, Clearlane is now reserved for muni/DOT
> 
> they will be making their own for the rest of the year. Same active ingredient of clearlane, MGCL.


It's surprising their stock is already that low on Clearlane. I mean, it's not even _January_.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1701840 said:


> I haven't actually measured with anything other than my finger, but I'd say I've got a strong 1/2".
> 
> _I thought someone said it was going to wrap up around 2(Lwnmr...guilty!)?!?!?_


I thought a couple of people pointed out only a trace when I questioned amounts earlier!!!

...... "Its even highlighted for you"....

Ha!


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1701848 said:


> I thought a couple of people pointed out only a trace when I questioned amounts earlier!!!
> 
> ...... "Its even highlighted for you"....
> 
> Ha!


Nope. You stated they said nothing of accumulation in the quote when it did, in fact mention accumulation. Simply, put, that's all I pointed out. I never stated I agreed or disagreed with the quote LM22 posted.

Ha! xysport


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm guilty. Trying to decide if I need to get those hoses fixed or not.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1701851 said:


> I'm guilty. Trying to decide if I need to get those hoses fixed or not.


You'll probably feel better if you just fixed it....one less thing on your plate, or maybe in your case, platter.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1701842 said:


> Still snowing there?
> 
> That is where most of them were 169 and 83


Yep, still snowing.



OC&D;1701845 said:


> It's surprising their stock is already that low on Clearlane. I mean, it's not even _January_.


I was there this morning and it looked like a lot of straight salt has gone out the door already too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1701855 said:


> Yep, still snowing.
> 
> I was there this morning and it looked like a lot of straight salt has gone out the door already too.


I was there on the 19th or the 20th and that clearlane bin was at least 2/3 full then.

As long as they are making more I'm not worried.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1701850 said:


> Nope. You stated they said nothing of accumulation in the quote when it did, in fact mention accumulation. Simply, put, that's all I pointed out. I never stated I agreed or disagreed with the quote LM22 posted.
> 
> Ha! xysport


A guy just can't relax this season..... Less than a half inch, less than an inch, around an inch, and now a light trace that has me at 3/4"!

Cripes!


----------



## ryde307

The Clearlane stuff they are making seems to work fine. Its not exactly burning off the 1/2" we have with the temp but I threw a bunch on some walks we shoveled quick and it has kept those clear the last hour and a half.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1701870 said:


> The Clearlane stuff they are making seems to work fine. Its not exactly burning off the 1/2" we have with the temp but I threw a bunch on some walks we shoveled quick and it has kept those clear the last hour and a half.


Maybe not as strong of a mix??


----------



## SnowGuy73

The snow has stopped here and it warmed up to 0!


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1701731 said:


> Gotta rebuild the whole tranny in my truck that went down the other night.


Tell them to build it to snow plow spec.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yep.... Putting the plow back on....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Also....one more to close out the year.

Not sure what happened one of the two times my tractor was used before they tore the clutch out and broke the 3 point arm, but someone also jacked up my hood to the point where it's stuck open.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1701882 said:


> Yep.... Putting the plow back on....


I haven't taken mine off since that first snowfall.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1701890 said:


> I haven't taken mine off since that first snowfall.


Me either...


----------



## banonea

About 1" in Rochester.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1701873 said:


> The snow has stopped here and it warmed up to 0!


Spoke too soon, snowing again.


----------



## cbservicesllc

OC&D;1701852 said:


> You'll probably feel better if you just fixed it....one less thing on your plate, or maybe in your case, platter.


Or buffet...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Putting the plow on to clean up an area around a mailbox I don't feel like shoveling.

And yes, grabbed a hose so I can get some made up.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Number 11 says no accumulation for tomorrow or Wednesday in metro.


----------



## SSS Inc.

How the heck did they break the hood? Sounds like somebody wasn't quite sure how to open the hood. I hate when stuff like that happens.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Still snowing here. Pushing 3/4" now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm thinking ill be plowing the 1" accounts tonight.


----------



## qualitycut

Have a half inch maybe here. Half way up my fingernail.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Really would be nice to know of we were going to het anything tomorrow or not.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1701949 said:


> Have a half inch maybe here. Half way up my fingernail.


I must have tiny fingernails.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1701929 said:


> How the heck did they break the hood? Sounds like somebody wasn't quite sure how to open the hood. I hate when stuff like that happens.


Yep. That's just stupid stuff that should never happen.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1701952 said:


> Yep. That's just stupid stuff that should never happen.


There was no reason to even get IN the hood. Their job is to plow. Not maintain my equipment.

Just got the bill from my sub with the payloader.

$3,000. That means between my two subs on these schools I owe $6,000.

I get $4,500 / month. Nevermind the money it cost me to get the rest of the district done with my own equipment.


----------



## ryde307

We are going out at 9. Told all the property managers lots were getting done because of low temps. We will then plow again Wednesday night if we get more tomorrow or Wednesday.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1701950 said:


> Really would be nice to know of we were going to het anything tomorrow or not.


I'm still not sure. Everything and everyone says its south but not by much. Too many of these storms take a little different track than expected. Watch it go straight over the metro or something. A nice leave no doubt storm would be nice. Here's hoping for a couple in 2014.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1701959 said:


> I'm still not sure. Everything and everyone says its south but not by much. Too many of these storms take a little different track than expected. Watch it go straight over the metro or something. A nice leave no doubt storm would be nice. Here's hoping for a couple in 2014.


Ill hope for that with you. I'm still waiting for my week off!


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1701958 said:


> We are going out at 9. Told all the property managers lots were getting done because of low temps. We will then plow again Wednesday night if we get more tomorrow or Wednesday.


I'm going out at around 11:00, I have two properties I can't do anything with until about 1:00am.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1701956 said:


> There was no reason to even get IN the hood. Their job is to plow. Not maintain my equipment.
> 
> Just got the bill from my sub with the payloader.
> 
> $3,000. That means between my two subs on these schools I owe $6,000.
> 
> I get $4,500 / month. Nevermind the money it cost me to get the rest of the district done with my own equipment.


How many times did the guy with the loader plow? These schools seem like a giant headache!


----------



## SnowGuy73

To trust it or not?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Only have 3/8" in **** rapids


----------



## TKLAWN

Looks like the line of snow is finally out of here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1701975 said:


> Only have 3/8" in **** rapids


I'm guessing I have an inch by now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1701968 said:


> How many times did the guy with the loader plow? These schools seem like a giant headache!


5 times.

Funny thing is, I plowed the other night the parking lot he's supposedly plowing with the loader with my pickup, at 4", and did it in the same amount of time.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1701956 said:


> There was no reason to even get IN the hood. Their job is to plow. Not maintain my equipment.
> 
> Just got the bill from my sub with the payloader.
> 
> $3,000. That means between my two subs on these schools I owe $6,000.
> 
> I get $4,500 / month. Nevermind the money it cost me to get the rest of the district done with my own equipment.


What about November when you didn't have to pay these guys anything? Its all supposed to average out. I still think you're getting hosed by your subs though. You kind of proved it the other night when it took about 3-4 hours with a truck and the loader was taking just as long.


----------



## unit28

is that what's heading this way?
hmmmmm
looks a bit more than what we had today don't it........


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1701985 said:


> 5 times.
> 
> Funny thing is, I plowed the other night the parking lot he's supposedly plowing with the loader with my pickup, at 4", and did it in the same amount of time.


I agree with SSS, that's complete bs the guy with the loader should be able to plow it in half the amount of time as your truck.


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1701997 said:


> is that what's heading this way?
> hmmmmm
> looks a bit more than what we had today don't it........


I sure hope not.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1701985 said:


> 5 times.
> 
> Funny thing is, I plowed the other night the parking lot he's supposedly plowing with the loader with my pickup, at 4", and did it in the same amount of time.


And how big is the containment on the loader?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1702022 said:


> And how big is the containment on the loader?


14' pusher. Not as tall as a protect pusher, I think 3' tall.


----------



## skorum03

unit28;1701997 said:


> is that what's heading this way?
> hmmmmm
> looks a bit more than what we had today don't it........


I wouldn't mind. Especially if it hits on new years day and we don't have any disrupted plans for news years eve


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1702028 said:


> 14' pusher. Not as tall as a protect pusher, I think 3' tall.


That's rediculous... he should be doing it in 1/3 or 1/2 the time as you and your pickup...


----------



## Greenery

3/4" in Rockford


----------



## BossPlow614

skorum03;1702033 said:


> I wouldn't mind. Especially if it hits on new years day and we don't have any disrupted plans for news years eve


I also wouldn't mind if it didn't arrive until NYD.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

1 1/4 to 1 1/2 here. I see nws took the snow out for Tuesday night and wednesday but have less than inch for tomorrow. at least the truck is back


----------



## qualitycut

Lwnmrr, next year you may need to get people to agree on per time prices, in my experience it works great for both parties. And about the taking him longer didn't you mention something the other day about padding your hours a little on your hourly stuff? What's to keep him from doing the same?


----------



## olsonbro

LwnmwrMan22;1701956 said:


> There was no reason to even get IN the hood. Their job is to plow. Not maintain my equipment.
> 
> Just got the bill from my sub with the payloader.
> 
> $3,000. That means between my two subs on these schools I owe $6,000.
> 
> I get $4,500 / month. Nevermind the money it cost me to get the rest of the district done with my own equipment.


I feel your pain! I use quite a few subs, and their bills have been floating in over the past few days. We plowed and shoveled far over the average this month. I have some 1" accounts here and there, and most of the were fully serviced 8 times this month, some getting over 12 services. Talk about a budget buster....... I never like starting a year with such a busy December, makes me uneasy about how much snow fill fall the rest of the year. It can be a drain on cash for a month like we just had, but overall I'm much happier being mainly contract snow than per time. 6-8 years ago I was almost 100% per push, and month's with no snow or slow starts to winter would drive me crazy (and about out of cash). The stress of wondering if it was going to snow so I could earn money was far worse than my current worry of a busy month and spending more than I took in for the past 30 days. 
It does sound like your Loader Sub is sandbagging his hours though. maybe you can sneak up and watch a little next time it snows. I'd be very curious as to how he is doing your lot.


----------



## 60Grit

Surprised we ended up with 1 1/2" to 1 3/4" in Jordan.


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;1702049 said:


> 1 1/4 to 1 1/2 here. I see nws took the snow out for Tuesday night and wednesday but have less than inch for tomorrow. at least the truck is back


glad you are ready to roll.
I had you at 1.385th of an inch for today....are we there yet?


----------



## unit28

DALLAS, Dec. 12, 2013 /PRNewswire/ --

Southwest Airlines (NYSE: LUV) recently completed installation of Water Vapor Sensing Systems (WVSS-II) on 87 Boeing 737 aircraft. The water vapor initiative, a result of a partnership between Aeronautical Radio Incorporated (ARINC), National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration (NOAA) and SpectraSensors, has the potential to improve weather forecasting by providing real-time and frequent humidity data when aircraft takeoff and land at airports around the country.

"Southwest's meteorology team has always worked closely with ARINC and NOAA, and the WVSS-II project is symbolic of our strong reliance on each other. We are proud to be the only passenger airline currently participating in the project and look forward to the many ways WVSS-II will impact and improve both weather forecasting and the impact on airline operations," said Rick Curtis, Chief Meteorologist, Southwest Airlines.

National Weather Service (NWS) forecasters routinely use WVSS-II observations in their day-to-day operations. Monitoring the distribution of moisture in the atmosphere and how the moisture levels change with time play an integral role in forecast preparation. Aviation forecasters rely on WVSS-II data to help determine location and timing of fog, cloud formation, and dissipation, and altitudes of cloud ceilings, all critical to determining safe conditions for aircraft travel.

*"Water vapor is the most rapid-changing and under-sampled element in the atmosphere," *said Carl Weiss, an aviation meteorologist for NOAA.

"On the heels of a tumultuous weather year, WVSS-II is part of a larger initiative contributing to Weather Ready Nation


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1702050 said:


> Lwnmrr, next year you may need to get people to agree on per time prices, in my experience it works great for both parties. And about the taking him longer didn't you mention something the other day about padding your hours a little on your hourly stuff? What's to keep him from doing the same?


I didn't end up padding my hours. That's the thing. I talk big, but when it came down to it I'm too honest.

We did talk about hours, both situations, then they turn in these bills.

In the future I will just have everything in my control. No subs.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1702062 said:


> glad you are ready to roll.
> I had you at 1.385th of an inch for today....are we there yet?


pretty close. we are still getting light snow. 7pm start on town homes


----------



## olsonbro

I've had subs try to sandbag their hours before in the past. I've caught a few, and sure I've been bested by a few. Makes me sincerely appreciate our subs that are honest, and I try very hard to take very good care of them. For every rock solid sub I have, I've prolly gone through 4 bad ones to get there. 
My best lookouts for cheating subs are my shovel crew leaders. We have 8 shovel crew foreman, and eachone is a long term in house employee. They are asked to keep track of any and all "plowers" they see on sites and make notes on their route sheets. Many of them have been with me for years, and know what should be happening on our townhome sites. They have been a great resource for me to know when a sub is cheating.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm at about 0.9" here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Olson.... How much snow do you have in VH?


----------



## olsonbro

LwnmwrMan22;1702083 said:


> Olson.... How much snow do you have in VH?


I have .5 at best right now.


----------



## OC&D

Close to an inch here.


----------



## TKLAWN

BossPlow614;1702041 said:


> I also wouldn't mind if it didn't arrive until NYD.


Pretty sure you have made that point couple 13 14 times.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1702066 said:


> I didn't end up padding my hours. That's the thing. I talk big, but when it came down to it I'm too honest.
> 
> We did talk about hours, both situations, then they turn in these bills.
> 
> In the future I will just have everything in my control. No subs.


At least from what I can tell, I think your subs are fleecing you.

This is why everything is so jacked up, you can't seem to trust anyone anymore.


----------



## unit28

http://weathermanwatson.com/wxall2

scroll down...there's a few traffic cams

lots of traffic out there in some places

earlier there were a few ditch riders...getting nowhere


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS-

You are right. I got paid for snow stuff in November without plowing, so it averages out.

However the fact that these guys are coming in over double the budget, and it's the first month that we had, is one reason I stressed out so much.

Didn't have time to make adjustments. Worried what if it keeps snowing like this.

I need another truck and just replace these two subs now, but I've already dug the hole.

Like I said, I could use a light month (3 plowing) and I'd be better off.

Ended up with $9,000 more in receivables for Jan 1 than I had Dec. 1.

That money will cover all of these expenses, it's just trying to get everyone paid while waiting for the receivables to come in.


----------



## TKLAWN

Inch here. Once you drive it over it packs to nothing. Everyone is plowing here already.


----------



## OC&D

Anyone ever notice that just about no one in MN uses Sno-Way plows? Truck Utilities used to carry them years ago but quit carrying them because I think they had so many issues. I saw a really fancy one at Menard's last year, but that's about the only one I've run across.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

OC&D;1702101 said:


> Anyone ever notice that just about no one in MN uses Sno-Way plows? Truck Utilities used to carry them years ago but quit carrying them because I think they had so many issues. I saw a really fancy one at Menard's last year, but that's about the only one I've run across.


i was searching craigslist for trucks and saw a new one on a newer chevy. controller looked fancy and that's all I am going to say


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1702101 said:


> Anyone ever notice that just about no one in MN uses Sno-Way plows? Truck Utilities used to carry them years ago but quit carrying them because I think they had so many issues. I saw a really fancy one at Menard's last year, but that's about the only one I've run across.


There's sno-way I would be caught dead with one. Actually I don't know much about them but you're right I never see them either.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1702066 said:


> I didn't end up padding my hours. That's the thing. I talk big, but when it came down to it I'm too honest.
> 
> We did talk about hours, both situations, then they turn in these bills.
> 
> In the future I will just have everything in my control. No subs.


Exactly your to honest, and the problem is most people are not.

Is that emjay that changed his name?


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1702112 said:


> Exactly your to honest, and the problem is most people are not.
> 
> Is that emjay that changed his name?


Yes I did change it.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1702115 said:


> Yes I did change it.


Who you hiding from.


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1702115 said:


> Yes I did change it.


So what do we call you now? BP? 614? MJ DUB BP614? BossplowDuB?


----------



## wizardsr

SSS Inc.;1702111 said:


> There's sno-way I would be caught dead with one. Actually I don't know much about them but you're right I never see them either.


They had major problems when they rolled out the new design, and a lot of dealers ran from them. Nobody wants to sell a warranty nightmare...

We have 3/4" in Golden Valley. We're plowing only the commercial accounts before salting them in hopes of halfway decent results. 3/4" is too much to salt off at these temps... :crying:


----------



## TKLAWN

WIZARD how have the buzz box sales been. I see your ad on CL.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1702111 said:


> There's sno-way I would be caught dead with one. Actually I don't know much about them but you're right I never see them either.


Nor would I. Looking at the pics on their website, they look rather flimsy in design. Apparently Plow World sells them, not that I've ever been there....


----------



## Martinson9

Anyone other than Wizard have a report? I'm in Minnetonka and we are more than 3/4 by a bit, but less than an inch.


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1702124 said:


> So what do we call you now? BP? 614? MJ DUB BP614? BossplowDuB?


How about, Da Boss? :laughing:

No one Quality, just wanted to change things up a bit.

Edit: 1/2" here, doing comm prop sidewalks & salt. If we had 3/4" - 1", definitely plow but it's just not enough to justify.


----------



## unit28

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/box/tables/snowfall-meltwater.html

@SSS
is this another idea you were looking for
snow to liquid ratio


----------



## SSS Inc.

Martinson9;1702155 said:


> Anyone other than Wizard have a report? I'm in Minnetonka and we are more than 3/4 by a bit, but less than an inch.


I ended up with right at about 7/8"



BossPlow614;1702160 said:


> How about, Da Boss? :laughing:
> 
> No one Quality, just wanted to change things up a bit.


I'm going with mplowjdubboss614



unit28;1702168 said:


> http://www.erh.noaa.gov/box/tables/snowfall-meltwater.html
> 
> @SSS
> is this another idea you were looking for
> snow to liquid ratio


Unit, Thats great. I remember seeing something similar years ago but never found it again. It helps making some adjustments on those meteograms. THANKS!


----------



## mnglocker

We've got about an inch that I dusted off my truck just now in Delano. And holy shat is it cold.


----------



## unit28

mnglocker;1702179 said:


> We've got about an inch that I dusted off my truck just now in Delano. And holy shat is it cold.


talking - 25 to - 30 
next Monday I think


----------



## unit28

we'll be running everclear for windshield fluid pretty soon


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1702194 said:


> we'll be running everclear for windshield fluid pretty soon


Brings new definition to "everclear"


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm over an 1" now, still lightly snowing.


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1702194 said:


> we'll be running everclear for windshield fluid pretty soon


Mix rubbing alcohol in with your fluid now.


----------



## qualitycut

Little over half here


----------



## qualitycut

Any one have any totals in eagen? North end near the best buy?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Just under 1/2" in **** rapids


----------



## SnowGuy73

Everyone is out plowing around town.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1702244 said:


> Everyone is out plowing around town.


Not me. .9" at the airport. I'm starting to think everyone has 1" triggers on everything, we only have one.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1702265 said:


> Not me. .9" at the airport. I'm starting to think everyone has 1" triggers on everything, we only have one.


I have a couple under an inch, all commercial is one inch, and residential is one and a half inch.


----------



## DDB

Anyone have totals from Eden Prairie or Minnetonka?


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1702273 said:


> I have a couple under an inch, all commercial is one inch, and residential is one and a half inch.


Well I'll probably be the one out plowing tomorrow night if we pick up another 1/2". And here I was hoping we would be out tonight. :realmad:


----------



## SSS Inc.

DDB;1702280 said:


> Anyone have totals from Eden Prairie or Minnetonka?


Chanhassen had 1" officially. Close enough.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1702281 said:


> Well I'll probably be the one out plowing tomorrow night if we pick up another 1/2". And here I was hoping we would be out tonight. :realmad:


You got closer then I thought we would.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We have 1/2" at most as far south as I went to Maplewood.

All of my sites except for St. Paul have all snow out of the forecast now until this weekend.

St. Paul is only 20% chance tomorrow.

I'm sleeping in.


----------



## DDB

SSS Inc.;1702283 said:


> Chanhassen had 1" officially. Close enough.


You're right, thanks


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1702283 said:


> Chanhassen had 1" officially. Close enough.


Agreed

.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS says everything WAY south for the rest of the week.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1702324 said:


> NWS says everything WAY south for the rest of the week.


That'll change by tomorrow morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1702326 said:


> That'll change by tomorrow morning.


Nope. It will stay that way. JohnDee has it as well. It is written in stone.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1702324 said:


> NWS says everything WAY south for the rest of the week.


While I believe this to be true, their last weather story was a little close to the metro( An hour ago). As soon as they say stuff like that its bound to come flying North about 90 miles.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Guy on 5 just said up to an inch tomorrow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

My guess is this thing will either be headed for Texas or we will be in the 1-2" range AGAIN.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1702287 said:


> We have 1/2" at most as far south as I went to Maplewood.
> 
> All of my sites except for St. Paul have all snow out of the forecast now until this weekend.
> 
> St. Paul is only 20% chance tomorrow.
> 
> I'm sleeping in.


1/2" here in Maple Grove too... going to shovel/salt walks now... have a feeling we'll be plowing tomorrow night or Wednesday...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1702341 said:


> 1/2" here in Maple Grove too... going to shovel/salt walks now... have a feeling we'll be plowing tomorrow night or Wednesday...


Nope, all future accumulation is on the SOUTH of 94.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Even my hourly forecast from NWS..... All day said 1.5+/-" for 18 hours from midday Tuesday into NYD. 

Now it's at .6".

"ALL" the snow that fell today will be packed down, so nothing to plow again tomorrow.

For a you that spent time scraping lots (myself included) you're going to be back at it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ian is a f#cking moron.... Jesus!


----------



## ryde307

I am at our office killing time. I just read through a bunch of threads on this site. I feel bad for someone starting out trying to find decent info. There is alot of BS in some threads on here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Going back to the Sno-way discussion.

I'm sure djaug wants to chime in, but I know he feels a bit outted when he came to my "defense".

Anyways, he had a Snoway skid plow. Still does actually. Wasn't happy with it.

Plow World DOES sell Sno-Way. They are pushing them hard so they can get out from under Boss's distributorship.

I wouldn't buy one, mostly based on the lack of dealer support (I'm only 15 miles from Plow World) and lack of productivity (from what I see).


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1702354 said:


> I am at our office killing time. I just read through a bunch of threads on this site. I feel bad for someone starting out trying to find decent info. There is alot of BS in some threads on here.


I think it's worse on PlowSite than LawnSite.


----------



## ryde307

We are scraping/ plowing everything tonight. Trying to keep the hardpack and ice away. (everything we do is commercial 1" or less trigger)


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1702349 said:


> Ian is a f#cking moron.... Jesus!


Ian says patchy flurries tomorrow night.


----------



## fozzy

LwnmwrMan22;1701185 said:


> Bought my 8 year old a Galaxy Tab2 7.0 for his b-day last summer.
> 
> He's on it all the time.
> 
> Had to get him a 32 gb card for Christmas.
> 
> Starting Jan. 2, they are allowed to bring tablets, iPods, other electronics to school (he has been for the bus ride) but they are going to start using them more in the daily routines in the classroom.
> 
> And it was tongue-in-cheek with sending out my invoices for the per timers before the end of the month.
> 
> I will say though, the property on W. 7th, they are pushing $3,000 for the month. They are going to **** BRICKS when they get this invoice.
> 
> They thought it would be like $500 for the month.


You must be plowing someone closer to downtown. The rest of W 7th would go out of business with a bill like that.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1702356 said:


> I think it's worse on PlowSite than LawnSite.


Alot of garbage there also but I expect it. Everyone and there brother has a walkbehind, a small trailer and is in the lawn business.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1702357 said:


> We are scraping/ plowing everything tonight. Trying to keep the hardpack and ice away. (everything we do is commercial 1" or less trigger)


I'm doing the same, 1" and lower are all getting pushed starting at 11:00


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1702354 said:


> I am at our office killing time. I just read through a bunch of threads on this site. I feel bad for someone starting out trying to find decent info. There is alot of BS in some threads on here.


A lot of people on here pretending to be something they are not.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS---

FYI, we've had the reigns pulled in already on the W. 7th property.

Texted maintenance guy this afternoon saying we would be down to shovel walks, salt the drive lane hills.

He said they got it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

^^^^ this guy especially!!!



SnowGuy73;1702368 said:


> A lot of people on here pretending to be something they are not.


----------



## qualitycut

Ch 5 has up to an inch for metro tomorrow


----------



## ryde307

SnowGuy73;1702364 said:


> I'm doing the same, 1" and lower are all getting pushed starting at 11:00


Not much to do at chipotle. I was there earlier and its all packed down. Worth scraping probably depending how you get paid but any sites with alot of traffic are going to be a mess again after today.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1702375 said:


> SSS---
> 
> FYI, we've had the reigns pulled in already on the W. 7th property.
> 
> Texted maintenance guy this afternoon saying we would be down to shovel walks, salt the drive lane hills.
> 
> He said they got it.


That didn't take long. Well you had a good run. That property I mentioned with the $20k December in 2010 was fun while it lasted. We have never provided so many services again. The good news for you is that they must have some idea of the bill that's coming.



LwnmwrMan22;1702376 said:


> ^^^^ this guy especially!!!


He's a total phony. Not sure he even has a truck. I heard he thinks he plows because of the shovel he has.

Well I better get all 50 trucks warmed up, we decide to go out tonight.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1702355 said:


> Going back to the Sno-way discussion.
> 
> I'm sure djaug wants to chime in, but I know he feels a bit outted when he came to my "defense".
> 
> Anyways, he had a Snoway skid plow. Still does actually. Wasn't happy with it.
> 
> Plow World DOES sell Sno-Way. They are pushing them hard so they can get out from under Boss's distributorship.
> 
> I wouldn't buy one, mostly based on the lack of dealer support (I'm only 15 miles from Plow World) and lack of productivity (from what I see).


The Snoway truck plow I had (2 yr old Megaway Vplow, bought new). Headlights and wireless issues. They are built well but it's the details that need refining. The current hitch system is like a Boss but with out the smart hitch switch. The only thing I miss is the down pressure which pulled up hard pack like no other (but also cutting edges wore like butter). Some guys with the wireless switched it to wired due to the lag time.

The Snoway SS plow is more of a floating plow not built for putting down pressure on from the SS. We have reinforced some stuff so it can take some weight but still need to take it easy. Better options is the Kage, Boss, and Snowwolf SS plows IMO as they have some tilt built in and take down pressure well. Hopefully the Snoway SS plow I can sell next fall.

Anyways put all the trucks to Boss plows and not looking back. The DXT on my truck works really well so far.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1702386 said:


> Not much to do at chipotle. I was there earlier and its all packed down. Worth scraping probably depending how you get paid but any sites with alot of traffic are going to be a mess again after today.


Thanks for the info. They are monthly so I guess ill take s look at it and go from there.

I don't even know if I'm going to salt tonight or not.

That and if we are going to be pushing tomorrow it don't matter anyway.


----------



## ryde307

SnowGuy73;1702391 said:


> Thanks for the info. They are monthly so I guess ill take s look at it and go from there.
> 
> I don't even know if I'm going to salt tonight or not.
> 
> That and if we are going to be pushing tomorrow it don't matter anyway.


It's going to need alot of salt to get it clear.


----------



## ryde307

With all the talk of suppliers being out of certain salt is anyone concerned about salt supply issues later in the year?


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1702398 said:


> It's going to need alot of salt to get it clear.


That bad huh?

Great!


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1702399 said:


> With all the talk of suppliers being out of certain salt is anyone concerned about salt supply issues later in the year?


I wasn't a couple weeks ago, but now....


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1702399 said:


> With all the talk of suppliers being out of certain salt is anyone concerned about salt supply issues later in the year?


If this keeps up I thought I might get some more in the yard. Piles didn't look that big when I looked today. We don't do a ton of salting, mostly by request, but I wouldn't know what to do if there wasn't any come Feb.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I think a big part of the problem locally is all of these little snowfalls and that first snowfalls this season with the hardpack and ice that followed.

I heard something about like 22 days with snow in December here. And counting...


----------



## Drakeslayer

Clearlane maybe. Regular bulk they will just bring in by rail and charge accordingly.


----------



## ryde307

I feel like we have ran salt every day for something since the beginning of December.


----------



## Camden

ryde307;1702399 said:


> With all the talk of suppliers being out of certain salt is anyone concerned about salt supply issues later in the year?


If you drive up to Duluth and look at the pile sitting along the lake that belongs to North American Salt your worries will _melt_ away (see what I did there?).

I bet they have a million yards sitting there.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Camden;1702423 said:


> If you drive up to Duluth and look at the pile sitting along the lake that belongs to North American Salt your worries will _melt_ away (see what I did there?).
> 
> I bet they have a million yards sitting there.


When will that get to MPLS?


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1702410 said:


> I think a big part of the problem locally is all of these little snowfalls and that first snowfalls this season with the hardpack and ice that followed.
> 
> I heard something about like 22 days with snow in December here. And counting...


Where did you see the 22 days thing? That's good info in case I have some clients balking at their bills this month. Even though most understand however you can never have enough addn'l documentation of snowfalls.


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;1702386 said:


> Not much to do at chipotle. I was there earlier and its all packed down. Worth scraping probably depending how you get paid but any sites with alot of traffic are going to be a mess again after today.


He can pick us up dinner.


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;1702430 said:


> When will that get to MPLS?


Probably within a day or two after you arrange for hauling.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1702421 said:


> I feel like we have ran salt every day for something since the beginning of December.


Yup, and that's my point. We've spread so much already.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1702343 said:


> Nope, all future accumulation is on the SOUTH of 94.


Since when did you become the Purveyor of Positivity?


----------



## Camden

BossPlow614;1702433 said:


> Where did you see the 22 days thing? That's good info in case I have some clients balking at their bills this month. Even though most understand however you can never have enough addn'l documentation of snowfalls.


I'm doing bills right now and I serviced some sites 18 times...that's not all plowing though, some "sidewalk only" runs in there.


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1702433 said:


> Where did you see the 22 days thing? That's good info in case I have some clients balking at their bills this month. Even though most understand however you can never have enough addn'l documentation of snowfalls.


I didn't see it I heard on channel 5 I think it was. I'm sure with some research I'd be easy to find.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Well, I'm heading out. 

Gotta stop by the station and put my gear in the dryer and then I'm out. 

Stay safe out there boys!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1702451 said:


> Well, I'm heading out.
> 
> Gotta stop by the station and put my gear in the dryer and then I'm out.
> 
> Stay safe out there boys!


Sure thing, Thanks.:waving: I'm going to bed.


----------



## BossPlow614

Camden;1702448 said:


> I'm doing bills right now and I serviced some sites 18 times...that's not all plowing though, some "sidewalk only" runs in there.


Same here. Last I looked I believe there has been 11 visits, some were sidewalks only (2 or 3), and the rest were plowing & sidewalks.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1702452 said:


> Sure thing, Thanks.:waving: I'm going to bed.


Same here, just got done with sidewalks and salt


----------



## ryde307

Green Grass;1702434 said:


> He can pick us up dinner.


I'm in shakopee right now. I could have brought him dinner.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1702452 said:


> Sure thing, Thanks.:waving: I'm going to bed.


I'm headed there now!

I've got one 1" account which I can do tomorrow morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1702459 said:


> I'm in shakopee right now. I could have brought him dinner.


O thanks, now you tell me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1702456 said:


> Same here, just got done with sidewalks and salt


You guys suck!


----------



## rangerguy83

Accuweather says 4-8 inches late Friday for me!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu has me at 2-4" Friday... F my ass!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Finished mostly everything at 1am. I was less 3 on purpose and shaved off 10 man hours from the last snow. We had up to 2 1/2 in some and just over an inch in others. My house I measure 2 1/2 or just under all over


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS has nothing about snow for Friday for me anyway.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm done too I threw a very minimal amount of salt. 

let's hope everything for tomorrow and Friday stay south.


----------



## banonea

Just finished. we did our entire route tonight. had just shy of 2" but would rather give a freebee than get questioned as to why we didn't plow. what dose it look like we are going to get today/tonight. I hope nothing till wed day, I half to go play rock star tonight:laughing:, we are playing a gig in spring valley and I REALLY don't want to plow after that:crying:


----------



## cbservicesllc

After 7AM and no posts from Snowguy or Lwnmwrman? What the...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1702617 said:


> After 7AM and no posts from Snowguy or Lwnmwrman? What the...


No snow for me. I sleep.

I do have to hook up the skid this morning though and head to St. Paul.

They have their parking areas posted to move cars.

Last one, so as long as we don't get any snow soon, I will be done with snow for a while.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Nws has 1"-3" for me @70% between 11am and 4pm today. What does everyone else have?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1702634 said:


> Nws has 1"-3" for me @70% between 11am and 4pm today. What does everyone else have?


Partly sunny and -3.

Welcome to my December.

Next mention of snow for "my house" is Friday night / Saturday with a 40/40 for each. Then -10 for a HIGH on Monday.

Brrrrr.... better get those hoses on my C plow today when it's only -3.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1702641 said:


> Partly sunny and -3.
> 
> Welcome to my December.
> 
> Next mention of snow for "my house" is Friday night / Saturday with a 40/40 for each. Then -10 for a HIGH on Monday.
> 
> Brrrrr.... better get those hoses on my C plow today when it's only -3.


Its kinda nice to be working instead of watching you and other posting pics as you work while I sit on my behind.

But it was probably my fault though since I sent invoices out Saturday when there was no talk about snow this week


----------



## OC&D

Good morning!

I think I'll take a leisurely stroll over and plow my 1" lot now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm printing off my per timers / hourly's this morning, gonna get them in the mail.

Get my kids to my MIL then head to St. Paul.

Hopefully traffic is let up by then.

Got my hoses yesterday, get those on today, then hope I get another $1,000 in the mail today to pick up my truck from the tranny shop.

I'll be good to go then. Get my wood splitter in the garage to warm up and I can get back to getting some exercise in.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1702650 said:


> Good morning!
> 
> I think I'll take a leisurely stroll over and plow my 1" lot now.


You want to hit the 1/3" at the bank in Vadnais Heights for me so I don't get an email as to why they weren't plowed?


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1702654 said:


> You want to hit the 1/3" at the bank in Vadnais Heights for me so I don't get an email as to why they weren't plowed?


Why not! I'll have to warn you though if'n I'm gonna be your new sub, that I only have a straight blade so it will take me at least twice as long as it would take you. Maybe even 2.5 times as long!


----------



## OC&D

Oh, and NWS has a chance of snow for me every day through Sunday starting tomorrow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1702662 said:


> Why not! I'll have to warn you though if'n I'm gonna be your new sub, that I only have a straight blade so it will take me at least twice as long as it would take you. Maybe even 2.5 times as long!


What the hell... it's the end of the year, might as well go out with a bang!!

Don't know where your "St. Paul" is in St. Paul, but if I type in St. Paul in the NWS search, there's no mention of snow until Thursday night, and that's just 20%


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1702666 said:


> What the hell... it's the end of the year, might as well go out with a bang!!
> 
> Don't know where your "St. Paul" is in St. Paul, but if I type in St. Paul in the NWS search, there's no mention of snow until Thursday night, and that's just 20%


Uhh. Yeah. You're right. Tomorrow is Wednesday, not Thursday. Apparently I'm confused, as usual. 

And I'm in Midway, right by Hamline University, Snelling/University area.


----------



## skorum03

Patrick the Hammer on channel 5 said a couple of inches for southern minnesota tonight, then said only a dusting and flurries for the twin cities and then showed a graphic of the whole southern half of the state in the 1"-2" area. Make up your mind man.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1702503 said:


> You guys suck!


Boy that full night sleep was rough!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1702697 said:


> Patrick the Hammer on channel 5 said a couple of inches for southern minnesota tonight, then said only a dusting and flurries for the twin cities and then showed a graphic of the whole southern half of the state in the 1"-2" area. Make up your mind man.


He's mailing it in. He only has 4 weeks or so left in his contract, they already told him to look for another job.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh good. Last parking lot to scrape and the skid won't start.

Battery is under the cab.

Looks like I'm just clearing the top with a truck plow.

2013 had to stick it to me one last time.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1702719 said:


> Oh good. Last parking lot to scrape and the skid won't start.
> 
> Battery is under the cab.
> 
> Looks like I'm just clearing the top with a truck plow.
> 
> 2013 had to stick it to me one last time.


I was honestly wondering how well your skid is running in these temps. I won't even attempt to start mine in weather like this.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1702724 said:


> I was honestly wondering how well your skid is running in these temps. I won't even attempt to start mine in weather like this.


Why I need to get my Kubota up and running. Never had a problem with the tractor.

Even when we would leave it in the woods cutting firewood for a week, always just fired up.

Guess I'll just tell the property no charge for the crappy attempt today.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1702727 said:


> Why I need to get my Kubota up and running. Never had a problem with the tractor.
> 
> Even when we would leave it in the woods cutting firewood for a week, always just fired up.
> 
> Guess I'll just tell the property no charge for the crappy attempt today.


We usually just plug our Bobcats in and they will start. When its this cold we leave them running on the trailers on the way to jobs. We did have issues a few years ago in this kind of weather with them starting to run very poorly. A little additive in the fuel and we were good to go.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yeah, I went to start it at the house before I towed it down to St. Paul, so at least I didn't haul it down for no reason.


----------



## justinsp

A "FEW" pages back I recall some of you discussing the PLOWZ App. Well I lost my first customer to that. I was charging customer $45/time for driveway and $10/Time for steps/along garage door/front entrance and lost out to PLOWZ at $25 for the drive and customer said do steps themselves. I wish I could put a camera there to see the drivers face when they show up to plow in middle of night sight unseen. 
Driveway is not big at all but envision this.
2 car wide x 2 car deep(Sounds easy right?) Very Steep slope(bent a rcvr hitch with a 0" drop my first attempt into driveway a few years ago. Now as you sit in driveway with truck there is a wooden timber retaining wall appx ten feet high on the right hand side that extends all the way to the end of driveway/street with a 1 foot high boulder retaining wall at curbline running length of front of property. On the left of drive is a 2' strip of grass that abuts the neighbors driveway. There is 20 steps leading from drive up to house with 4 landing pads. Driveway is also on a curve so when one is trying to backdrag you have to try to back down slowly without sliding into street and getting smoked by a vehicle coming by. Unable to see vehicles coming due to retaining wall in way. Oh and the drive is probably 20 year old asphalt that is all pitted and has 3 "tire ruts" from street to garage.

I laughed when customer told me they were going to use PLOWZ and in the same sentence said to "get in touch with me this spring so we can continue the lawn service":laughing::laughing::laughing:


Good Luck to you honey, I ain't coming back!:waving:


----------



## SSS Inc.

justinsp;1702754 said:


> A "FEW" pages back I recall some of you discussing the PLOWZ App. Well I lost my first customer to that. I was charging customer $45/time for driveway and $10/Time for steps/along garage door/front entrance and lost out to PLOWZ at $25 for the drive and customer said do steps themselves. I wish I could put a camera there to see the drivers face when they show up to plow in middle of night sight unseen.
> Driveway is not big at all but envision this.
> 2 car wide x 2 car deep(Sounds easy right?) Very Steep slope(bent a rcvr hitch with a 0" drop my first attempt into driveway a few years ago. Now as you sit in driveway with truck there is a wooden timber retaining wall appx ten feet high on the right hand side that extends all the way to the end of driveway/street with a 1 foot high boulder retaining wall at curbline running length of front of property. On the left of drive is a 2' strip of grass that abuts the neighbors driveway. There is 20 steps leading from drive up to house with 4 landing pads. Driveway is also on a curve so when one is trying to backdrag you have to try to back down slowly without sliding into street and getting smoked by a vehicle coming by. Unable to see vehicles coming due to retaining wall in way. Oh and the drive is probably 20 year old asphalt that is all pitted and has 3 "tire ruts" from street to garage.
> 
> I laughed when customer told me they were going to use PLOWZ and in the same sentence said to "get in touch with me this spring so we can continue the lawn service":laughing::laughing:
> 
> Good Luck to you honey, I ain't coming back!:waving:


That's funny. The whole idea of showing up to any job sight unseen for that kind of money is ridiculous. I'm assuming the guy plowing will be getting $15 or so. I'd be willing to bet they won't be showing up in a timely manner like you did. This gets me thinking that some of us think we get too many calls for no reason after a storm, well how about running the phones at PLOWZ. Plowz markets the idea to contractors as a way to fill out your route meaning nobody is putting these jobs at the top of their list. Snow ends at midnight...that job will not be plowed by the time the lady leaves for work.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just received another email on this property on W. 7th. They are wondering if I'm okay with doing the property for $1,500 / month.

This is the one that's pushing $3,000 for December.

And.... No cars are moved to clear the lot.


----------



## qualitycut

Just had 2 calls to bid properties that have 2 inch triggers and have been plowed 8+ times this year. I just drove to one to bid it and the guy was plowing. Maybe 3/4 inch. So now I know why a lot of these places I see plowed at ridiculous amounts are clear.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This is the "short" hill that is somewhat easy to drive up.

You can see where residents are already spinning tires to get up the hill,
and they want to cut services.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1702778 said:


> Just received another email on this property on W. 7th. They are wondering if I'm okay with doing the property for $1,500 / month.
> 
> This is the one that's pushing $3,000 for December.
> 
> And.... No cars are moved to clear the lot.


I'd take it. It probably won't snow anymore this year. The problem now is you have set the bar REALLY high as far as what they will expect for service. Not sure how you would explain to them that you won't be married to the property anymore.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This is the steep hill.

You can see where residents didn't make it this morning and had to back down the hill.

If you look close at the top 8", you'll see the lip where it's almost straight up and down to get over the city sidewalk.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1702788 said:


> I'd take it. It probably won't snow anymore this year. The problem now is you have set the bar REALLY high as far as what they will expect for service. Not sure how you would explain to them that you won't be married to the property anymore.


Now that I reread the email, they asked if $1500 was the best deal, not if I was okay with it.

I'm thinking they aren't happy with $1,500.

I better hurry up and turn in this other $1,125 invoice before another contractor is called in.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1702784 said:


> Just had 2 calls to bid properties that have 2 inch triggers and have been plowed 8+ times this year. I just drove to one to bid it and the guy was plowing. Maybe 3/4 inch. So now I know why a lot of these places I see plowed at ridiculous amounts are clear.


8 times on a 2" trigger??? We've only had 16" this season. I'm assuming this is a per time gig payup or they were getting really good service.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1702794 said:


> 8 times on a 2" trigger??? We've only had 16" this season. I'm assuming this is a per time gig payup or they were getting really good service.


Yes per time. I have half inch at my house and I couldn't believe the places that were plowed this morning.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1702793 said:


> Now that I reread the email, they asked if $1500 was the best deal, not if I was okay with it.
> 
> I'm thinking they want aren't happy with $1,500.
> 
> I better hurry up and turn in this other $1,125 invoice before another contractor is called in.


They would probably be better off continuing with the per time set up if the winter continues as "normal" and not 2" every other day. And laying off the frequency of service just a bit.

I would ask them straight up what number they are thinking and what their expectations for service are. I gave up trying to guess what people are thinking long ago.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1702797 said:


> Yes per time. I have half inch at my house and I couldn't believe the places that were plowed this morning.


No wonder they want another contractor. Funny why they don't just tell the guy don't plow until 2" instead of keep watching it happen.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1702793 said:


> Now that I reread the email, they asked if $1500 was the best deal, not if I was okay with it.
> 
> I'm thinking they aren't happy with $1,500.
> 
> I better hurry up and turn in this other $1,125 invoice before another contractor is called in.


Well if you didn't have to drive so far.


----------



## OC&D

I did the one lot with a 1" trigger done. I stopped by the car wash and sprayed out the spreader, took my plow off, now back to the car wash to give the old Ford a good washing.

We'll for sure get another 1" now tonight/tomorrow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I did end up talking with the property manager.

I'm sure I'll be done with this property before the end of January.

After talking with the property manager, they want me to do the entire complex (even stuff under construction) for $1,500 per month.

I said right now what has been developed it's 3-4 man hours of shoveling, 2 hours of plowing, for 2" of snow. This is about 1/4 of the entire property that is being developed.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

It's funny how people have caviar taste with a tuna fish budget. I had a customer that would call all the time complaining. She'd call and say you guys just left and now the plow came by and need to come back, like it's our fault. She kept wanting a 2" trigger but wanted the lot clean, I had the same argument every year with her, 1" is the only way to have the lot clean. I'd salt at my discretion well last year she took saltings off her invoices saying I over salted. Guess who isn't doing the lot this year?? THIS guy and guess who's lot is an ice rink?? HERS just makes me smile


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I am not impressed with John Dee's forecast for Friday night at ALL.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1702843 said:


> I am not impressed with John Dee's forecast for Friday night at ALL.


I just saw that too. What part are you not impressed with?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The part where I'm on the border of 4-8".


----------



## skorum03

I should have guessed


----------



## Green Grass

What happened to snow?? He still plowing?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1702888 said:


> What happened to snow?? He still plowing?


Probably sleeping. That whole 6 hour plow route and all.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

nws cracks me up. early this am I was 1-3 then 1-2 now around an inch

edit: now less than 1 inch possible


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1702897 said:
 

> Probably sleeping. That whole 6 hour plow route and all.....


yeah, those are a killer. who would want to work that much?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Forecast discussion....


No idea what is going to happen this weekend. Might see a dusting, might see 4-6".

Next week -30F is possible near the cities.:laughing::crying:


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1702909 said:


> yeah, those are a killer. who would want to work that much?


Me . Mime takes about 7 hrs personally think that is about all it should take to get to customers in a timely matter.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1702920 said:


> Me . Mime takes about 7 hrs personally think that is about all it should take to get to customers in a timely matter.


well that all depends on the type of customers you have. I have one parking lot I have until 330pm to clear when schools is in session. 11am when its out of session. then theres the vacant homes that don't need to be done right away and cell phone tower stuff. I am sure theres more


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1702923 said:


> well that all depends on the type of customers you have. I have one parking lot I have until 330pm to clear when schools is in session. 11am when its out of session. then theres the vacant homes that don't need to be done right away and cell phone tower stuff. I am sure theres more


Yea I have some that just need to be done within 24 hours I don't really consider thoughs part of my route


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1702920 said:


> Me . Mime takes about 7 hrs personally think that is about all it should take to get to customers in a timely matter.


I with you, we're right around that 6-7 hour mark with all the trucks. Yes there are a few things that can be done later but like you I don't count them.


----------



## qualitycut

That little bit of snow helped put some traction on the ice in some parking lots I was walking through today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1702935 said:


> That little bit of snow helped put some traction on the ice in some parking lots I was walking through today.


See that's the thing. IMO, a 1/4" of snow is a good thing.

But what do I know, I pay attention to my surroundings and things that go on, instead of just sitting a desk, looking out the window and thinking "what the hell, why hasn't this 2" (actual 1/4") of snow been plowed yet?"


----------



## OC&D

The truck is now clean(relatively) and thawing out in the garage.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1702888 said:


> What happened to snow?? He still plowing?


Unless maybe that big fire in prior lake has something to do with him not **** chatting on here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

$1890 after tax for the complete rebuild to "snowplow specs" for my tranny.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1703003 said:


> $1890 after tax for the complete rebuild to "snowplow specs" for my tranny.


That's not to bad. You will make that money back quick with it.


----------



## OC&D

Now I'm at Tousley getting an oil change and a rotate. I know you're all on the edge of your seats wondering what I'm going to do next!


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1703003 said:


> $1890 after tax for the complete rebuild to "snowplow specs" for my tranny.


Is that installed? if so that's a dam good price. what kind of warranty


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1703017 said:


> Is that installed? if so that's a dam good price. what kind of warranty


Complete. 12 month/12,000 mile. But he's done them before for us and never an issue.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1703026 said:


> Complete. 12 month/12,000 mile. But he's done them before for us and never an issue.


Nice, who is it


----------



## CityGuy

Anyone here computer savy? Got issues loading correct pages and I am not sure if the computer or the net or the site. Example. Went back a few pages to catch up say page 1235, then after reading I hit the 1236 page number at the bottom to go to the next and it took me to page 1200 or something. I tried refreshing several times and going back to the previous but it still does the same. Tried going to a different page but it does not matter just randomly picks a page to go to. Any ideas?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1703030 said:


> Nice, who is it


Lakes Transmission in Forest Lake, MN


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1703040 said:


> Anyone here computer savy? Got issues loading correct pages and I am not sure if the computer or the net or the site. Example. Went back a few pages to catch up say page 1235, then after reading I hit the 1236 page number at the bottom to go to the next and it took me to page 1200 or something. I tried refreshing several times and going back to the previous but it still does the same. Tried going to a different page but it does not matter just randomly picks a page to go to. Any ideas?


I have that happen on my phone... You using Chrome?


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1702972 said:


> Unless maybe that big fire in prior lake has something to do with him not **** chatting on here.


That could be possible. He was asking for a fire.


----------



## banonea

I know it has been explained before but how do I upload pic from my phone to plowsite again.


----------



## unit28

what is this snow you speak of....?
this met gen shows freezing rain for the 4th


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1703072 said:


> I know it has been explained before but how do I upload pic from my phone to plowsite again.


http://tinypic.com


----------



## 60Grit

unit28;1703079 said:


> what is this snow you speak of....?
> this met gen shows freezing rain for the 4th


seems like the GFS and NAM are just above freezing for 850mb temps...euro just below freezing?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Happy new year's everyone!

After a hot shower I'm going to bed.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1703144 said:


> Happy new year's everyone!
> 
> After a hot shower I'm going to bed.


Was I right about the fire?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1703148 said:


> Was I right about the fire?


You sir are correct.


----------



## DDB

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1702835 said:


> It's funny how people have caviar tastes with a tuna fish budget. I had a customer that would call all the time complaining. She'd call and say you guys just left and now the plow came by and need to come back, like it's our fault. She kept wanting a 2" trigger but wanted the lot clean, I had the same argument every year with her, 1" is the only way to have the lot clean. I'd salt at my discretion well last year she took saltings off her invoices saying I over salted. Guess who isn't doing the lot this year?? THIS guy and guess who's lot is an ice rink?? HERS just makes me smile


I'm going through a very similar situation right now. The place is a 2" trigger so we plowed Christmas Eve night but didn't plow last night, 1" snow. I got an email today saying the place looks bad and they want me to come plow/shovel at no charge because they assume I would keep the place looking good. And to top it off....he starts his email with "I know we have a 2" trigger but..." And the funny thing is that last year they had a 1" trigger and this year he asked for pricing with a 2" trigger.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1703079 said:


> what is this snow you speak of....?
> this met gen shows freezing rain for the 4th


Unit what model is that depicting? Just curious. It can't be the NAM I know that much.


----------



## SSS Inc.

How many of you guys go out on New Years? I can already guess what Mbossjdub614 does. :laughing: I lost interest years ago, kinda hard with all the kids anyway. I would be more afraid of being hit by some amateur drinker than anything else. Happy New year nonetheless.


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1703175 said:


> How many of you guys go out on New Years? I can already guess what Mbossjdub614 does. :laughing: I lost interest years ago, kinda hard with all the kids anyway. I would be more afraid of being hit by some amateur drinker than anything else. Happy New year nonetheless.


:laughing:

Heading to a party about a block away from my buddy's. Should be a blast.

Happy New Year to everyone on here, I'm happy none of us are plowing & can enjoy it however we'd like.


----------



## BossPlow614

I can't edit the previous post, meant to add this after "should be a blast"


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1703175 said:


> How many of you guys go out on New Years? I can already guess what Mbossjdub614 does. :laughing: I lost interest years ago, kinda hard with all the kids anyway. I would be more afraid of being hit by some amateur drinker than anything else. Happy New year nonetheless.


Not this guy, New year's is for amateurs. I sir am a professional. Hope everyone has a safe night if you do venture out.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1703175 said:


> How many of you guys go out on New Years? I can already guess what Mbossjdub614 does. :laughing: I lost interest years ago, kinda hard with all the kids anyway. I would be more afraid of being hit by some amateur drinker than anything else. Happy New year nonetheless.


That ended with our first kid!  I'm sure we'll be in bed by 10 or 11... Happy New Year!


----------



## qualitycut

I'm getting outback to go and then watch the rest of the wild game and lounge on the couch. Not as fun going out when you have a gf, gotta behave then.


----------



## TKLAWN

DDB;1703167 said:


> I'm going through a very similar situation right now. The place is a 2" trigger so we plowed Christmas Eve night but didn't plow last night, 1" snow. I got an email today saying the place looks bad and they want me to come plow/shovel at no charge because they assume I would keep the place looking good. And to top it off....he starts his email with "I know we have a 2" trigger but..." And the funny thing is that last year they had a 1" trigger and this year he asked for pricing with a 2" trigger.


Assuming it's a monthly contract. They think you should just do it anyways, such bs.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1703144 said:


> Happy new year's everyone!
> 
> After a hot shower I'm going to bed.


You are old I am atleast staying up till 10


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1703196 said:


> You are old I am atleast staying up till 10


I'll go at least until midnight. Its the last hoorah until I have to focus on getting ready for the Spring and....... I just gotta see a tape delay of Ryan Seacrest, He's Dreamy.:whistling: The rest of the family will be long asleep but somehow my wife will insist its her turn to sleep in. :realmad:


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1703215 said:


> I'll go at least until midnight. Its the last hoorah until I have to focus on getting ready for the Spring and....... I just gotta see a tape delay of Ryan Seacrest, He's Dreamy.:whistling: The rest of the family will be long asleep but somehow my wife will insist its her turn to sleep in. :realmad:


I was just thinking that today, after this "vacation" of Christmas through New Years, the hustle begins for spring & summer shortly after.


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1703219 said:


> I was just thinking that today, after this "vacation" of Christmas through New Years, the hustle begins shortly after for spring & summer.


You got that right Mbossjdub614. Everything starting tomorrow is a downhill slope right into Spring. Once our season ends I can usually relax without a care in the world, even when it snows, up until the new year. Then I freak out.:crying: Snow has never really bothered me so that doesn't effect my pre new years attitude. Now all I can think is "what if Spring is early"??? I do remind myself sometimes that there are several months before the snow melts.

Have fun out there.


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1703223 said:


> You got that right Mbossjdub614. Everything starting tomorrow is a downhill slope right into Spring. Once our season ends I can usually relax without a care in the world, even when it snows, up until the new year. Then I freak out.:crying: Snow has never really bothered me so that doesn't effect my pre new years attitude. Now all I can think is "what if Spring is early"??? I do remind myself sometimes that there are several months before the snow melts.
> 
> Have fun out there.


Will do, thanks.

I do hope spring actually arrives on time this year though.


----------



## unit28

************************************************************
** ****ING ** YOU HAVE ACCESSED A US G***ENT COM*R.**

************************************************************
** WA **
** **
** ING ** SUBJECT TO HAVING **
** NIN ** SYSTEM MONITORED AND RECORDED BY SYSTEM **
**ACCORDANCE WITH ESTABLISHED **
** SEC*RITY PRACTICES. **
************************************************************


I'm checking on new weather websites I found...........

hopefully no visitors tonight


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1703231 said:


> ************************************************************
> ** ****ING ** YOU HAVE ACCESSED A US G***ENT COM*R.**
> 
> ************************************************************
> ** WA **
> ** **
> ** ING ** SUBJECT TO HAVING **
> ** NIN ** SYSTEM MONITORED AND RECORDED BY SYSTEM **
> **ACCORDANCE WITH ESTABLISHED **
> ** SEC*RITY PRACTICES. **
> ************************************************************
> 
> I'm checking on new weather websites I found...........
> 
> hopefully no visitors tonight


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1703231 said:


> ************************************************************
> ** ****ING ** YOU HAVE ACCESSED A US G***ENT COM*R.**
> 
> ************************************************************
> ** WA **
> ** **
> ** ING ** SUBJECT TO HAVING **
> ** NIN ** SYSTEM MONITORED AND RECORDED BY SYSTEM **
> **ACCORDANCE WITH ESTABLISHED **
> ** SEC*RITY PRACTICES. **
> ************************************************************
> 
> I'm checking on new weather websites I found...........
> 
> hopefully no visitors tonight


Are you a Hacker??


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1703175 said:


> How many of you guys go out on New Years? I can already guess what Mbossjdub614 does. :laughing: I lost interest years ago, kinda hard with all the kids anyway. I would be more afraid of being hit by some amateur drinker than anything else. Happy New year nonetheless.


I haven't gone out for NYE in years, there's simply too many idiots out there.

Wifey and I are making calzones and drinking beer and at some point we'll fire up the Wild game we recorded on the DVR.

Life is good.

Happy New Year guys!


----------



## OC&D

unit28;1703231 said:


> ************************************************************
> ** ****ING ** YOU HAVE ACCESSED A US G***ENT COM*R.**
> 
> ************************************************************
> ** WA **
> ** **
> ** ING ** SUBJECT TO HAVING **
> ** NIN ** SYSTEM MONITORED AND RECORDED BY SYSTEM **
> **ACCORDANCE WITH ESTABLISHED **
> ** SEC*RITY PRACTICES. **
> ************************************************************
> 
> I'm checking on new weather websites I found...........
> 
> hopefully no visitors tonight


Well at least if you quit posting we'll know why!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Just got in from doing my town homes and one residential with a 1" trigger. We got 1" on the nose. A lot of guys didn't plow lots last night and were frantic at 4pm tonight. There are tons of crazies out already.


----------



## SSS Inc.

When is this stuff in SD supposed to teleport south a couple hundred miles anyway? Right now the light stuff is headed right toward the southern metro.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm staying up til channel 4 weather, then heading to bed.

I gotta get 2 full cord of wood split tomorrow, gonna start to get my firewood deliveries caught up.

Channel 9 guy showed snow Friday night into Saturday, didn't mention any accumulation.


----------



## mn-bob

Happy new Year to all best
of luck this winter.

Buck


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1703343 said:


> When is this stuff in SD supposed to teleport south a couple hundred miles anyway? Right now the light stuff is headed right toward the southern metro.


Nope hugging the MN river on the south side.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1703349 said:


> Nope hugging the MN river on the south side.


I think nws' distorted radar had me going there for a bit.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1703347 said:


> Channel 9 guy showed snow Friday night into Saturday, didn't mention any accumulation.


New nam and gfs both show about 3 or so inches. i think I'll be ready to plow again Saturday. Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1703356 said:


> New nam and gfs both show about 3 or so inches. i think I'll be ready to plow again Saturday. Thumbs Up


Odd part is I have a higher percentage for Stacy than St. Paul.

But then again JohnDee has the snow for 7 am Sat. Morning over NE MN, so many not that weird.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1703358 said:


> Odd part is I have a higher percentage for Stacy than St. Paul.
> 
> But then again JohnDee has the snow for 7 am Sat. Morning over NE MN, so many not that weird.


Looks to be more of a north to south band of snow rather than a little sliver from east to west. If Stacy gets it, St. Paul should as well as it looks right now.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1703361 said:


> Looks to be more of a north to south band of snow rather than a little sliver from east to west. If Stacy gets it, St. Paul should as well as it looks right now.


Fine by me. I'd prefer to get something to bill out on the books early on in the month.


----------



## OC&D

Oh, and what's wrong with the Wild? They can't seem to get anything going anymore. I can't wait until the Gophers start playing again, at least then maybe I can watch a team win.


----------



## Camden

OC&D;1703382 said:


> Oh, and what's wrong with the Wild? They can't seem to get anything going anymore. I can't wait until the Gophers start playing again, at least then maybe I can watch a team win.


They're a pro sports team in Minnesota, of course they're going to suck. Aside from Gopher hockey there are no teams playing that have my interest.


----------



## OC&D

Camden;1703387 said:


> They're a pro sports team in Minnesota, of course they're going to suck. Aside from Gopher hockey there are no teams playing that have my interest.


Thumbs Up Gopher hockey is awesome. Always more fun to watch than the Wild!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Happy new year! Hope you all have a great year!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yay!! No snow to start 2014!! (Today)

Happy New Year!!

Now to figure out how to tilt the cab on my Cat so I can jump the battery and get the thing started.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So.... Canada's first post was in 2006. They are basically running about 7000 posts / year.

Our first post was in 2008, we are running about 5000 posts per year.

However, as all know that have gone 2-3 days without checking in and having to read through 100-150 posts about fires, what everyone had for dinner, whether or not I'm still plowing 48 hours after 13 snowflakes fell, the average number of posts per day in the Minnesota thread has increased substantially.

I think for a New Year's resolution, we should all strive to overtake Canada's thread count.

This will not be an easy task. For one, it's an entire country, obvi. Second, their season is a couple months longer than ours.

Lastly, they have JDDave..

However, with the mantra from a couple of years ago... "YES WE CAN!!! YES WE CAN!!"

Now don't anyone go over to the Canadian thread and leak what we're going to do. We can do this, but we will need to sneak up on them. We don't want them to realize they're being taken over until it's too late....then let the trash talking begin!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1703504 said:


> So.... Canada's first post was in 2006. They are basically running about 7000 posts / year.
> 
> Our first post was in 2008, we are running about 5000 posts per year.
> 
> However, as all know that have gone 2-3 days without checking in and having to read through 100-150 posts about fires, what everyone had for dinner, whether or not I'm still plowing 48 hours after 13 snowflakes fell, the average number of posts per day in the Minnesota thread has increased substantially.
> 
> I think for a New Year's resolution, we should all strive to overtake Canada's thread count.
> 
> This will not be an easy task. For one, it's an entire country, obvi. Second, their season is a couple months longer than ours.
> 
> Lastly, they have JDDave..
> 
> However, with the mantra from a couple of years ago... "YES WE CAN!!! YES WE CAN!!"
> 
> Now don't anyone go over to the Canadian thread and leak what we're going to do. We can do this, but we will need to sneak up on them. We don't want them to realize they're being taken over until it's too late....then let the trash talking begin!!


I wonder how many watch this thread? maybe you let the cat out of the bag


----------



## SnowGuy73

Figured I better chime in and help out with the post count.... I wasn't here yesterday so we are probably behind now by a few pages.


----------



## unit28

wee...
snowmobile racing on at 9am
CBSSN
round 1 from WI

@ SSS,
it was GFS yesterday with the FRZRN on the met gen


----------



## OC&D

Winter Classic today!


----------



## OC&D

jimslawnsnow;1703524 said:


> I wonder how many watch this thread? maybe you let the cat out of the bag


Well we should hurry up and bury that post to COA's!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Happy new year. Time to go flood the rink.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Lwnmrw, There's been about 5000 posts in the last couple weeks. Should be at 30k by the middle of the month. I'll do my part.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Called it quits last night at about 10:30. Wife said I had to get up with the little one. I argued that she never stays up on New years. I called it a night and she followed.:realmad:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Nam has about 1/2" Friday, GFS has about 2-3". Waiting for the new GFS to update and also looking for the new Euro to "borrow" from the internet.


----------



## unit28

sref showing some ice

South side of that LPS. pretty high on the vorticity scale 
not sure if anything is going to really fill in ,
isobars showing some good wind gusts

snow early Sat AM seems possible
need to check isentrophic scale.
if there's southerlies coming and the upper temps are near 30ish
I can see some mix precip being more the case...but
The track of the LPS will have the final say.

RH will be highest near Camden, 
another thing with the high vorticity, is shearing


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1703569 said:


> Nam has about 1/2" Friday, GFS has about 2-3". Waiting for the new GFS to update and also looking for the new Euro to "borrow" from the internet.


What NWS says in the forecast discussion as well.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1703524 said:


> I wonder how many watch this thread? maybe you let the cat out of the bag


Always up for a challenge.

We know there's at least one Ohioan that chimes in "looking for real snow thread".


----------



## 60Grit

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Polarismalibu

It sure has been a busy week for all you fire guys. There is a big fire in Minneapolis right now

Just check accuweather it had 6.6" for Friday last night now it's down to .8"


----------



## unit28

Our LPS heading for us is in Canada

Friday into Friday night LPS shifts back and forth,
being not as heavy with pressure hanging above the surface, 
it's creating ice on the backside {purple diamonds}
temps above freezing at 850 where the LPS colomn rises


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1703528 said:


> Figured I better chime in and help out with the post count.... I wasn't here yesterday so we are probably behind now by a few pages.


you need to do 7-10 pages today to make up for yesterday!


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1703610 said:


> It sure has been a busy week for all you fire guys. There is a big fire in Minneapolis right now
> 
> Just check accuweather it had 6.6" for Friday last night now it's down to .8"


Tiss the season when it gets really cold. Rockford had a big fire last night.


----------



## unit28

CJ's Outdoor;1703608 said:


> Happy New Year everyone!


same to you and everyone

Hope everyone has a healthy and prosporus New Year.

Motocross season starts soon

heck I still need to send out invoices from August
maybe I better get with it


----------



## Ranger620

Any of you fire guy out at the fire at rhe horse and hunt club??? Place has some history. Sad day for them


----------



## BossPlow614

unit28;1703629 said:


> same to you and everyone
> 
> Hope everyone has a healthy and prosporus New Year.
> 
> Motocross season starts soon
> 
> heck I still need to send out invoices from August
> maybe I better get with it


So there's some others besides myself that's into the sport? I know Polarismalibu is into it also. Only 5 days until Anaheim!!!!!


----------



## unit28

My BDay is Ap 12
guess when the SC is at the metro dome.

I wouldn't mind letting the grandkids take me...lol


----------



## unit28

Day 3...

...northern plains/great lakes....

Strong warm air advection ahead of short wave crossing the
northern plains will provide moisture and lift across the upper
great lakes...mainly during the second half of the period. Much of
the lift associated with the short wave and warm air advection
should occur north of the border across ontario...with the highest
qpf across northern mn... Northern wi and northernmost mi. In
these areas...model soundings showed that the column remained cold
enough for mainly snow...with 2 to 4 inches of snow forecast.

Further south...*model soundings show that the strong warm air
advection could rob the column of its ability to produce
snowflakes *across portions of eastern nd and northeast sd. The
depth of the cold air drops enough so that light icing (less than
0.05 inches of ice) is possible in these areas...as overall qpf
amounts should be light


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1703641 said:


> Any of you fire guy out at the fire at rhe horse and hunt club??? Place has some history. Sad day for them


Snow would have been.


----------



## BossPlow614

unit28;1703655 said:


> My BDay is Ap 12
> guess when the SC is at the metro dome.
> 
> I wouldn't mind letting the grandkids take me...lol


There is no race at the dome this year. It's being demolished in January. However we still Melville Outdoor National, for me, it begins 28 weeks from yesterday but who's counting 
I've been saying it for the last couple years, Target Field. Do it in April when the twins are away for a week.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Who woulda thought that 3300 of my posts were in this thread alone.

Snowguy has 2400 in this thread, followed up by...... SSS??? REALLY?!?!? 

Hell, almost 100% of SSS's posts are in this thread... might want to branch out there pal... 

At least most here are active, with a 30:1 View : post ratio.

The Canucks have over a 60:1 View : post ratio... what a bunch of lurkers!!

NWS has .7" for me Friday night into Saturday.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1703675 said:


> Who woulda thought that 3300 of my posts were in this thread alone.
> 
> Snowguy has 2400 in this thread, followed up by...... SSS??? REALLY?!?!? Who would have thought?
> 
> Hell, almost 100% of SSS's posts are in this thread... might want to branch out there pal...
> 
> At least most here are active, with a 30:1 Viewost ratio.
> 
> The Canucks have over a 60:1 Viewost ratio... what a bunch of lurkers!!


I started a Thread in the blizzard plow section two days ago.......Snowguy replied.:laughing:

Plus you and snow had a few years to post before this thread even started.


----------



## unit28

havn't even looked at QPF,
but ice/frzRN is in the forcast for someone


----------



## Green Grass

Unit nice to see the government didn't come get you for being a hacker


----------



## unit28

Green Grass;1703700 said:


> Unit nice to see the government didn't come get you for being a hacker


yeah I know

: posted from mobile device:


----------



## cbservicesllc

Friggin site hasnt been letting me post from my phone... maybe its Sprint...!



Green Grass;1703625 said:


> Tiss the season when it gets really cold. Rockford had a big fire last night.


You took the words right out of my mouth.., always happens when its so blasted cold...

I'm in Lwnmwrman... lets do this!

Latest GFS puts it north of 4" friday night... NAM is at almost nothing.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1703713 said:


> Friggin site hasnt been letting me post from my phone... maybe its Sprint...!
> 
> You took the words right out of my mouth.., always happens when its so blasted cold...
> 
> I'm in Lwnmwrman... lets do this!
> 
> Latest GFS puts it north of 4" friday night... NAM is at almost nothing.


you guys go to Plymouth last night for there's?


----------



## 09Daxman

Happy year new year everyone! My weather bug app has snow for me in Friday night at 40% so I doubt I will See anything. Otherwise the forecast is looking really quiet and cold for me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1703678 said:


> I started a Thread in the blizzard plow section two days ago.......Snowguy replied.:laughing:
> 
> Plus you and snow had a few years to post before this thread even started.


Back in the day.....

There used to be an "Upper Midwest Weather" thread which drew more guys in like 4x4, Advantage, etc.

Then TK had to go and narrow it down, making it more exclusive.

I'm surprised he hasn't started a Waconia, MN weather thread.

BTW, I'm headed out plowing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1703719 said:


> Back in the day.....
> 
> There used to be an "Upper Midwest Weather" thread which drew more guys in like 4x4, Advantage, etc.
> 
> Then TK had to go and narrow it down, making it more exclusive.
> 
> I'm surprised he hasn't started a Waconia, MN weather thread.
> 
> BTW, I'm headed out plowing.


No, really..... Got a phone call. I'm plowing 8 days after the last snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1703720 said:


> No, really..... Got a phone call. I'm plowing 8 days after the last snow.


No, really...... I'll take pictures......


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1703678 said:


> I started a Thread in the blizzard plow section two days ago.......Snowguy replied.:laughing:
> 
> Plus you and snow had a few years to post before this thread even started.


I felt left out so I posted on your blizzard post.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1703720 said:


> No, really..... Got a phone call. I'm plowing 8 days after the last snow.


see you in 48 hours or just 24 for this one?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1703716 said:


> you guys go to Plymouth last night for there's?


Nope... I think it was too far South... just standby at hamel and air truck to rockford...

My Accu is at .8 for friday night


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1703720 said:


> No, really..... Got a phone call. I'm plowing 8 days after the last snow.


You've gotta be bleepin' me!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1703729 said:


> see you in 48 hours or just 24 for this one?


Nah, I'm done. It was a mile from my house. Gotta get back home and work on getting the splitter warmed up.

Maybe dig into getting the skid cab up since it's only -7.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1703739 said:


> Nah, I'm done. It was a mile from my house. Gotta get back home and work on getting the splitter warmed up.
> 
> Maybe dig into getting the skid cab up since it's only -7.


Don't they put jump posts on the skid?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1703738 said:


> You've gotta be bleepin' me!


Not sure what the deal is.

A new account, never plowed it before.

Told to do it last weekend, that the homeowner was in Florida, but didn't have an exact address, that it would be obvious since no one has done it this year.

We through the neighborhood, wasn't obvious as everything had been shoveled at least somewhat recently. There were 3-4 that hadn't been shoveled the last couple of snowfalls.

Got a text yesterday from the actual homeowner saying they were in town and wanted the house plowed and gave me the actual address.

Plowed it today, but there was only 2" on the drive. Wasn't even one of the 3-4 that should have been done. Maybe neighbor had been doing it??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1703748 said:


> Don't they put jump posts on the skid?


I can't find any. Can't find anything in the book other than to service the battery you have to raise the cab.

I've been known to be blind in the past, but that usually only occurs when my wife tells me to get something for her.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu lowered my amounts for Friday from 0.92" to .8" now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Accu has me at .8 as well, with a low of -29 for Sunday night.

The caption under the -29 says "outdoor activities in bitterly cold weather can be dangerous".

Go figure.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1703752 said:


> I can't find any. Can't find anything in the book other than to service the battery you have to raise the cab.
> 
> I've been known to be blind in the past, but that usually only occurs when my wife tells me to get something for her.


We're Bobcat people and I was excited to see when they came out with the newer models that they moved the battery a little further out making it real easy to get to. I can't believe they make it that hard on Cat??.

BTW: This hockey game is kinda fun. Its snowing.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1703726 said:


> I felt left out so I posted on your blizzard post.


Thanks, I replied.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1703760 said:


> The caption under the -29 says "outdoor activities in bitterly cold weather can be dangerous".
> 
> Go figure.


No way!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1703760 said:


> The caption under the -29 says "outdoor activities in bitterly cold weather can be dangerous."


Really... WEIRD!


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm at -26 for sunday night and a high of -14 for monday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SWEET!! There IS a remote post for starting. No cab tilting. God I love feeling like a newb. 

I'm okay with it. I'm humble.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I must have the Urban Heat Island in effect. I'm only at -18.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1703781 said:


> SWEET!! There IS a remote post for starting. No cab tilting. God I love feeling like a newb.
> 
> I'm okay with it. I'm humble.


You'll still be wishing you bought a Bobcat when you realize the battery is shot. :realmad:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Why didn't the Snowplow Shovel come out with an 8' model for these guys that keep clearing the rink off??


----------



## SSS Inc.

Four posts in 4 minutes. That's not too shabby.


----------



## qualitycut

They just said .5 an hr at the game


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1703787 said:


> Why didn't the Snowplow Shovel come out with an 8' model for these guys that keep clearing the rink off??


I've got a 4' for your rink I'll sell ya for $30.

BTW, skid is running.... ***whew***. Took a while, was nervous I was gelled up.

Gonna have ta run and get some ISO for diesels.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If I go off of Accu, I don't have any snow until Jan 22.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1703817 said:


> If I go off of Accu, I don't have any snow until Jan 22.


Sounds good to me.... Ill take it!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1703815 said:


> I've got a 4' for your rink I'll sell ya for $30.
> 
> BTW, skid is running.... ***whew***. Took a while, was nervous I was gelled up.
> 
> Gonna have ta run and get some ISO for diesels.


I'll take the shovel if you're ever in town. Thumbs Up Rink's not that big but what the hell.

We always use this stuff, I get it at NAPA. Works great.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1703831 said:


> I'll take the shovel if you're ever in town. Thumbs Up Rink's not that big but what the hell.
> 
> We always use this stuff, I get it at NAPA. Works great.


Yeah, we have that at the local Kwik Trip. Gotta have a reason to make a quick trip to Kwik Trip.

It's amazing what one can accomplish around your own property when you have 2-3 days to do so.


----------



## OC&D

Ranger620;1703641 said:


> Any of you fire guy out at the fire at rhe horse and hunt club??? Place has some history. Sad day for them


What?!? That sucks! I love their sporting clay ranges.


----------



## Ranger620

OC&D try caribou gun club they got a good range trap abd skeet. I was wondering if the kennel part was ok. Sounded like the restaurant. Hope the dogs were safe. Thought maybe snowguy was there and would chime in


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1703831 said:


> I'll take the shovel if you're ever in town. Thumbs Up Rink's not that big but what the hell.
> 
> We always use this stuff, I get it at NAPA. Works great.


Pickups and everything? This cold stuff coming up has me nervous...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ranger620;1703855 said:


> OC&D try caribou gun club they got a good range trap abd skeet. I was wondering if the kennel part was ok. Sounded like the restaurant. Hope the dogs were safe. Thought maybe snowguy was there and would chime in


It was the bar and restaurant that burnt.

They are hoping to have everything else back open by tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1703859 said:


> Pickups and everything? This cold stuff coming up has me nervous...


We use the same stuff. Pickips, skids, tractor anything diesel. They also make a product called diesel 911 if its jelled already it works good.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1703859 said:


> Pickups and everything? This cold stuff coming up has me nervous...


All of our skid steers, tractors and Dump trucks. We don't have any Diesel pickups but I don't see why in wouldn't help for those as well.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1703063 said:


> I have that happen on my phone... You using Chrome?


yes using chrome. I think I may have it fixed. It seems to be good so far today.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1703504 said:


> So.... Canada's first post was in 2006. They are basically running about 7000 posts / year.
> 
> Our first post was in 2008, we are running about 5000 posts per year.
> 
> However, as all know that have gone 2-3 days without checking in and having to read through 100-150 posts about fires, what everyone had for dinner, whether or not I'm still plowing 48 hours after 13 snowflakes fell, the average number of posts per day in the Minnesota thread has increased substantially.
> 
> I think for a New Year's resolution, we should all strive to overtake Canada's thread count.
> 
> This will not be an easy task. For one, it's an entire country, obvi. Second, their season is a couple months longer than ours.
> 
> Lastly, they have JDDave..
> 
> However, with the mantra from a couple of years ago... "YES WE CAN!!! YES WE CAN!!"
> 
> Now don't anyone go over to the Canadian thread and leak what we're going to do. We can do this, but we will need to sneak up on them. We don't want them to realize they're being taken over until it's too late....then let the trash talking begin!!


Working on it but I am one of those that does not check in everyday and needs to play catch up.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1703610 said:


> It sure has been a busy week for all you fire guys. There is a big fire in Minneapolis right now
> 
> Just check accuweather it had 6.6" for Friday last night now it's down to .8"


Plymouth had one last night around 6 in a area we call tangle town. The roads are like an alley in Minneapolis. It is plowed with 1 tons so I am not sure how they got ladder trucks in there without scrapping the paint off them. Then around 8 or so Rockford got a call to Greenfield for a garage fire that extended to the house. I think half of Wright and Hennepin FD's were there.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1703625 said:


> Tiss the season when it gets really cold. Rockford had a big fire last night.


You guys up there Mike?


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1703879 said:


> Plymouth had one last night around 6 in a area we call tangle town. The roads are like an alley in Minneapolis. It is plowed with 1 tons so I am not sure how they got ladder trucks in there without scrapping the paint off them. Then around 8 or so Rockford got a call to Greenfield for a garage fire that extended to the house. I think half of Wright and Hennepin FD's were there.


I think I know where it is in Plymouth, is it a new development?


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1703831 said:


> I'll take the shovel if you're ever in town. Thumbs Up Rink's not that big but what the hell.
> 
> We always use this stuff, I get it at NAPA. Works great.


Ever tried the orange stuff? Something 911?


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1703885 said:


> I think I know where it is in Plymouth, is it a new development?


No it's n the south west side of Medicine Lake. Just east of the hospital and North of 55


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1703885 said:


> I think I know where it is in Plymouth, is it a new development?


Did you use to go by Emj or something? I am still trying to get caught up here?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1703892 said:


> No it's n the south west side of Medicine Lake. Just east of the hospital and North of 55


Yeah those neighborhoods are a mess... I try not to have any customers there...


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1703897 said:


> Yeah those neighborhoods are a mess... I try not to have any customers there...


Nothing like 10 foot wide roads if your lucky. Not to mention the windy hills and then add nowhere to put snow. It's really a fun area to work in.:realmad::realmad::realmad:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1703894 said:


> Did you use to go by Emj or something? I am still trying to get caught up here?


it's tough when we screw with our own.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1703905 said:


> it's tough when we screw with our own.


Just asking? I am still reading back. Only 10 more pages to get caught up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1703906 said:


> Just asking? I am still reading back. Only 10 more pages to get caught up.


Yes, BossPlow used to be EmJayDub


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1703881 said:


> You guys up there Mike?


Nope we did not get called to it but sounded like Maple Plains engine jelled up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS still has me at .7" for Friday night, but now it doesn't start until 10 pm, then .4" is from 4 am until 10 am, with .1" Saturday afternoon.

Before it was all 5 pm to 5 am, Friday night into Saturday.

Riding a heat bubble coming it, then quickly disappearing.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1703894 said:


> Did you use to go by Emj or something? I am still trying to get caught up here?


That's mbossjdubplow614, its what I call him anyway.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1703916 said:


> NWS still has me at .7" for Friday night, but now it doesn't start until 10 pm, then .4" is from 4 am until 10 am, with .1" Saturday afternoon.
> 
> Before it was all 5 pm to 5 am, Friday night into Saturday.
> 
> Riding a heat bubble coming it, then quickly disappearing.


I don't think anyone will forecast this little storm correctly without a little luck involved. This page will be all aflutter when the radar starts to show something. I guarantee somebody will get snow that wasn't expected, and somebody won't get what's forecasted.


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1703920 said:


> That's mbossjdubplow614, its what I call him anyway.


It's different every time you post :laughing:


----------



## unit28

GFS MOS
has 0% chance above .10 from Friday -Sunday


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1703894 said:


> Did you use to go by Emj or something? I am still trying to get caught up here?


Yes. Stood for my initials which is apart of my company's name, logo is in my avatar.


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1703933 said:


> It's different every time you post :laughing:


Its really hard to remember but eventually I'll land on something that works.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1703929 said:


> I don't think anyone will forecast this little storm correctly without a little luck involved. This page will be all aflutter when the radar starts to show something. I guarantee somebody will get snow that wasn't expected, and somebody won't get what's forecasted.


I think you're right on that one... especially with the models being so different with 2 days to go... something to watch carefully for sure


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1703934 said:


> GFS MOS
> has 0% chance above .10 from Friday -Sunday


Wasn't GFS the high one before?


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1703761 said:


> BTW: This hockey game is kinda fun. Its snowing.


I think next year they should do it here when it is -18


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1703938 said:


> Its really hard to remember but eventually I'll land on something that works.


They call him fancy jeans!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1703947 said:


> They call him fancy jeans!


MbossjplowBDAZZLEDdub614
or 
Jplow for short


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1703943 said:


> I think next year they should do it here when it is -18


Gophers are playing outside this month. Wife was going to get tickets for me but thought it would be too cold.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Shootout!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1703940 said:


> Wasn't GFS the high one before?


Yes, it still is as of the 12z run... I think the GFS MOS is a different version? Unit please help?


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1703960 said:


> Shootout!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Missed the net!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Denied!!!!!!!


----------



## Green Grass

bank off the pipe!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goallllllllllussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflag


----------



## Green Grass

I don't think the snow pile in the corner is proper placement.


----------



## SSS Inc.

NOOOOOOOOOtymusictymusictymusictymusic


----------



## Green Grass

five hole!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Terrible:realmad::realmad::realmad::realmad:


----------



## Green Grass

Stupid tymusictymusictymusic


----------



## SSS Inc.

The canadians win this time but little do they know they will lose on Plowsite.ussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflag


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1703976 said:


> The canadians win this time but little do they know they will lose on Plowsite.ussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflag


They won't if Snow keeps falling off the face of the earth.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Model Output Statistics (MOS) is a technique used to objectively
interpret numerical model output and produce site-specific guidance.

The MOS applies historical relationships (i.e. past weather) to the raw model output and then yields a forecast based on how the two vary together.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1703980 said:


> They won't if Snow keeps falling off the face of the earth.


He's pretty much posted in every other thread I've read today.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1703981 said:


> Model Output Statistics (MOS) is a technique used to objectively
> interpret numerical model output and produce site-specific guidance.
> 
> The MOS applies historical relationships (i.e. past weather) to the raw model output and then yields a forecast based on how the two vary together.


Bless you


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1703983 said:


> He's pretty much posted in every other thread I've read today.


so you are saying that he is just anti social towards us?


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1703940 said:


> Wasn't GFS the high one before?


I havn't kept up with prcp amounts.
or specic model data

I just compile data from all kinds of resources and look at trends

SSS asked me last night which met gen model had shown the frzrn.....
I couldn't remember until I backtracked a long ways through my search hstry


----------



## SSS Inc.

This post is for the Canadians. I'm taking the kids outside to go skate in 1* temps. Including the 18mo old. Take that Canada!ussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflag See you at the 2030 Olympics.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1703981 said:


> Model Output Statistics (MOS) is a technique used to objectively
> interpret numerical model output and produce site-specific guidance.
> 
> The MOS applies historical relationships (i.e. past weather) to the raw model output and then yields a forecast based on how the two vary together.


Hmmm... interesting... good to know


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1703981 said:


> Model Output Statistics (MOS) is a technique used to objectively
> interpret numerical model output and produce site-specific guidance.
> 
> The MOS applies historical relationships (i.e. past weather) to the raw model output and then yields a forecast based on how the two vary together.


So 0% chance of .10 means emboss bedazzled can get .10 according to GFS MOS??


----------



## CityGuy

Have you guys changed countries? I swear you are not speaking english anymore.


----------



## Ranger620

You guys watching the winter classic stick around long enough to watch the 2014 olympic mens team anouncment. 7 guys from the state of MN on the team.
2 from the wild


----------



## unit28

yep...up tp .09

http://www.nws.noaa.gov/mdl/forecast/graphics/MAV/index.html

anyone care to look in here for something useful?
makes me tired just looking at this page

http://www.utexas.edu/depts/grg/kimmel/kimmelforecastlab.html


----------



## unit28

THE PROFILES ALSO INDICATE A
WARM LAYER DEVELOPING IN THE 850-750MB RANGE AHEAD OF THE ARCTIC
BOUNDARY. HOWEVER...THERE IS LITTLE SATURATION UNTIL THE LAST
MOMENT BEFORE THE ARCTIC FRONT MOVES THROUGH. THE PROFILES SHOW A
BRIEF PERIOD OF SLEET WITH PERHAPS SOME LIGHT FREEZING RAIN.

---
what the?


----------



## 60Grit

SSS Inc.;1703954 said:


> MbossjplowBDAZZLEDdub614
> or
> Jplow for short


I was thinking the other day...he may like MbossJDubstepplow614 with those 'good tunes' he seems to like.


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;1704030 said:


> THE PROFILES ALSO INDICATE A
> WARM LAYER DEVELOPING IN THE 850-750MB RANGE AHEAD OF THE ARCTIC
> BOUNDARY. HOWEVER...THERE IS LITTLE SATURATION UNTIL THE LAST
> MOMENT BEFORE THE ARCTIC FRONT MOVES THROUGH. THE PROFILES SHOW A
> BRIEF PERIOD OF SLEET WITH PERHAPS SOME LIGHT FREEZING RAIN.
> 
> ---
> what the?


That doesn't sound like fun.


----------



## BossPlow614

CJ's Outdoor;1704031 said:


> I was thinking the other day...he may like MbossJDubstepplow614 with those 'good tunes' he seems to like.


There's no way someone couldn't like EDM.


----------



## unit28

If it happens
hope its brief


----------



## SSS Inc.

CJ's Outdoor;1704031 said:


> I was thinking the other day...he may like MbossJDubstepplow614 with those 'good tunes' he seems to like.


I like that, I think we should all add that as well. 
MbossJDubstepplow614, do you listen to a lot of dubstep type music?


----------



## BossPlow614

I wouldn't necessarily call it dubstep however I do listen to a lot of EDM, in fact, I'm wearing my beats headphones right now with the "House" music Pandora station on as I just cooked breakfast


----------



## ryde307

It's hard not to get motivated when listening to dubstep type music.

I think DubBoss should get a caprice put a lift on it with some 20's and use that to plow. We could then just call him PlowBossonDubs.


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1704056 said:


> I wouldn't necessarily call it dubstep however I do listen to a lot of EDM, in fact, I'm wearing my beats headphones right now with the "House" music Pandora station on as I just cooked breakfast


Sometimes we have a breakfast for dinner as well. Its a big hit with the childrenThumbs Up Oh wait, you mean you just got up???? Nevermind. :crying:


----------



## BossPlow614

ryde307;1704058 said:


> It's hard not to get motivated when listening to dubstep type music.
> 
> I think DubBoss should get a caprice put a lift on it with some 20's and use that to plow. We could then just call him PlowBossonDubs.


That & rap/hip hop. Hip hop is a must for going to the gym.

:laughing: I'm thinking some 26s may work better on the "Donk".


----------



## ryde307

If you don't like the music you can at least appreciate the DJS.


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1704059 said:


> Sometimes we have a breakfast for dinner as well. Its a big hit with the childrenThumbs Up Oh wait, you mean you just got up???? Nevermind. :crying:


I've never been big with breakfast for dinner but yes I was in bed until about 3. However if it was summer I would've been up & outside at 9am, might as well get some sleep since it's dead cold outside.


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;1704068 said:


> If you don't like the music you can at least appreciate the DJS.


Oh dear....


----------



## SSS Inc.

Here ya go. Now I get it.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;1703975 said:


> Stupid tymusictymusictymusic


Hey now, my cousin plays for Torontowesport


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1704071 said:


> I've never been big with breakfast for dinner but yes I was in bed until about 3. However if it was summer I would've been up & outside at 9am, might as well get some sleep since it's dead cold outside.


I don't blame you. I miss those days a little bit.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1704016 said:


> yep...up tp .09
> 
> http://www.nws.noaa.gov/mdl/forecast/graphics/MAV/index.html
> 
> anyone care to look in here for something useful?
> makes me tired just looking at this page
> 
> http://www.utexas.edu/depts/grg/kimmel/kimmelforecastlab.html


Thanks for the sites! Good stuff! Hopefully the freezing rain you speak of isn't as bad as the big event last year... that was terrible


----------



## BossPlow614

ryde307;1704068 said:


> If you don't like the music you can at least appreciate the DJS.


Not sure who that is but here's one of the big names in edm, Nadia Ali.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BJen just said light snow with no accumulation for Saturday.


----------



## Green Grass

BossPlow614;1704071 said:


> I've never been big with breakfast for dinner but yes I was in bed until about 3. However if it was summer I would've been up & outside at 9am, might as well get some sleep since it's dead cold outside.


all I see from this is that you sleep in all year


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1704105 said:


> BJen just said light snow with no accumulation for Saturday.


The gfs moved the way of the nam. All I can hope for now is a sneak attack storm. Sorry, but I want to plow. payup


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1704107 said:


> all I see from this is that you sleep in all year


I was kind of thinking the same thing but didn't want to say anything. Maybe he means following a hard night of Dubsteppin'. Pretty sure I saw a shiny red truck a time or two last summer on hwy 100 & Bass lake road a little earlier than 9.


----------



## BossPlow614

Green Grass;1704107 said:


> all I see from this is that you sleep in all year


Yeah, if it's a weekend in summer. I don't go out & party on weeknights. The most I'll do on a weeknight is meet up for dinner & a beer or two with a couple buddies that have a company of their own and live close to me after we've all worked 12+ hrs.


----------



## Green Grass

I use quick books what is everyone else using?? My Quick books freezes all the time and wont recover and it is driving me nuts!!!!


----------



## Green Grass

BossPlow614;1704114 said:


> Yeah, if it's a weekend in summer. I don't go out & party on weeknights. The most I'll do on a weeknight is grab dinner and a beer or two with a couple buddies that own the same type of business as I do after we get done working 12+ hrs.


It's not a weekend it's a Wednesday I think?


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;1704115 said:


> I use quick books what is everyone else using?? My Quick books freezes all the time and wont recover and it is driving me nuts!!!!


Quickbooks 2013 for me. Never had that issue


----------



## BossPlow614

Green Grass;1704118 said:


> It's not a weekend it's a Wednesday I think?


It was New Years Eve Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1704114 said:


> Yeah, if it's a weekend in summer. I don't go out & party on weeknights. The most I'll do on a weeknight is meet up for dinner & a beer or two with a couple buddies that have a company of their own and live close to me after we've all worked 12+ hrs.


If ya start at 9 and work 12+ hrs thats a late dinner.


----------



## Green Grass

BossPlow614;1704121 said:


> It was New Years Eve Thumbs Up


it is Wednesday isn't it??


----------



## BossPlow614

Things get started a lot earlier than 9 in the summer, trust me.

Green, it's not a typical Wednesday though.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1704115 said:


> I use quick books what is everyone else using?? My Quick books freezes all the time and wont recover and it is driving me nuts!!!!


I was having issues yesterday emailing invoices so switched the email it was sending from and worked. I don't have tons of issues but some. I think I'm on like 2011need to update.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1704071 said:


> I've never been big with breakfast for dinner but yes I was in bed until about 3. However if it was summer I would've been up & outside at 9am, might as well get some sleep since it's dead cold outside.


Sorry must have miss read


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1704115 said:


> I use quick books what is everyone else using?? My Quick books freezes all the time and wont recover and it is driving me nuts!!!!


Quickbooks Pro Plus 2014... its a monthly subscription rather than the pay up front... I like it because it instant upgrades to the new editions


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1704131 said:


> I was having issues yesterday emailing invoices so switched the email it was sending from and worked. I don't have tons of issues but some. I think I'm on like 2011need to update.


I had issues as well of the same thing. However I switched the bcc email (email myself copies of all invoices so I know when the email was received) and that corrected my issue.

I'm on 2011 as well.


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1704132 said:


> Sorry must have miss read


That's on a weekend because like I said, I don't go out & party on weeknights in the summer.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1704136 said:


> That's on a weekend because like I said, I don't go out & party on weeknights in the summer.


I'm just giving you a hard time.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1704135 said:


> I had issues as well of the same thing. However I switched the bcc email (email myself copies of all invoices so I know when the email was received) and that corrected my issue.
> 
> I'm on 2011 as well.





qualitycut;1704131 said:


> I was having issues yesterday emailing invoices so switched the email it was sending from and worked. I don't have tons of issues but some. I think I'm on like 2011need to update.


i am also using 2011 and every time I reconcile my account it will freeze and it won't let me Email invoices.


----------



## DDB

cbservicesllc;1704133 said:


> Quickbooks Pro Plus 2014... its a monthly subscription rather than the pay up front... I like it because it instant upgrades to the new editions


Is it an online version? I've been thinking about switching to the online version so I always have access to it and then it's always backed up.

Anyone have experience with the online version?


----------



## cbservicesllc

DDB;1704146 said:


> Is it an online version? I've been thinking about switching to the online version so I always have access to it and then it's always backed up.
> 
> Anyone have experience with the online version?


No... and I think they're going away from online... my subscription comes with the upgrades, support, online data sync, and the QB app with sync...


----------



## Green Grass

DDB;1704146 said:


> Is it an online version? I've been thinking about switching to the online version so I always have access to it and then it's always backed up.
> 
> Anyone have experience with the online version?


was wondering the same thing? Would be nice if it did scheduling and when I completed a job I could go on mobile and mark completed and have it go the the invoice.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1704153 said:


> was wondering the same thing? Would be nice if it did scheduling and when I completed a job I could go on mobile and mark completed and have it go the the invoice.


Thats what I use service auto pilot for. There are other "apps" available for use with QB... some good, some bad, some friggin expensive


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1704159 said:


> Thats what I use service auto pilot for. There are other "apps" available for use with QB... some good, some bad, some friggin expensive


don't want that! Does the service auto Pilot work with Quick books?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1704172 said:


> don't want that! Does the service auto Pilot work with Quick books?


Yeah it does a 2 way sync between both programs... its not perfect, but at least I never forget to bill any work anymore. ..


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1704179 said:


> Yeah it does a 2 way sync between both programs... its not perfect, but at least I never forget to bill any work anymore. ..


That is what I am working on


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1704183 said:


> That is what I am working on


PM me if you ever have any questions about service auto pilot... more than happy to share my good experiences and my throw the computer monitor out the window experiences... if you get it it helps to have someone with experience since their support isnt great at times


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1703719 said:


> Back in the day.....
> 
> There used to be an "Upper Midwest Weather" thread which drew more guys in like 4x4, Advantage, etc.
> 
> Then TK had to go and narrow it down, making it more exclusive.
> 
> I'm surprised he hasn't started a Waconia, MN weather
> Brilliant!!


----------



## CleanCutL&S

LwnmwrMan22;1703752 said:


> I can't find any. Can't find anything in the book other than to service the battery you have to raise the cab.
> 
> I've been known to be blind in the past, but that usually only occurs when my wife tells me to get something for her.


I have had to hook a charger to the back of the alternator before, Worked pretty slick.


----------



## CityGuy

Well looks like we are gaining on the friends to the north of us. only 17000 or so posts to catch them as of now. I will be doing my part and post when I can. It looks like a slow week at the office for now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1704327 said:


> Well looks like we are gaining on the friends to the north of us. only 17000 or so posts to catch them as of now. I will be doing my part and post when I can. It looks like a slow week at the office for now.


Better get to work on posting here...


----------



## CityGuy

It seems to get a little slow in here with no new storms in the near future and everyone for the most part caught up on clean up. 

I am with SSS we need more snow. Down time sucks.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1704333 said:


> Better get to work on posting here...


I am working on it. I think you need a fire in order to post up a few pictures. :laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1704334 said:


> It seems to get a little slow in here with no new storms in the near future and everyone for the most part caught up on clean up.
> 
> I am with SSS we need more snow. Down time sucks.


I haven't gotten my down time yet.


----------



## CityGuy

Hopefully with the Wild game on tomorrow that will get a few guys posting.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Well if Snow guy would quit spending his time on EVERY other thread I seem to be interested in we might catch them. You'll get your hat, just be patient.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1704336 said:


> I am working on it. I think you need a fire in order to post up a few pictures. :laughing:


I don't take pictures at fire scenes. Too busy working!

Haha.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1704342 said:


> I haven't gotten my down time yet.


Well keep looking you will find where you left it. Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1704345 said:


> Well if Snow guy would quit spending his time on EVERY other thread I seem to be interested we might catch them. You'll get you hat, just be patient.


Haha. I'm not too worried about it.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1704346 said:


> I don't take pictures at fire scenes. Too busy working!
> 
> Haha.


You can't BS a firefighter. I know how that operation works. :laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1704350 said:


> You can't BS a firefighter. I know how that operation works. :laughing:


Ya. No one down here takes photos though. Just the way it is I guess.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1704352 said:


> Ya. No one down here takes photos though. Just the way it is I guess.


Maybe you should be the first. Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1704361 said:


> Maybe you should be the first. Thumbs Up


Most of the time my phone isn't on me so I can't.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You'd think Armageddon is hitting the East Coast by watching the weather channel.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My slowest plow guy is upset with me I'm cutting his hours.

I guess I should be sad???


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1704365 said:


> You'd think Armageddon is hitting the East Coast by watching the weather channel.


That's everytime there is weather out there.


----------



## SSS Inc.

On another note, the Nam, the previous hold out, has now decided to put snow back for Friday night. Is it a mirage?? Probably but for now it keeps this guy interested. Stay tuned for updates from the GFS at 10. Will they come back to where they once were?? A couple slushy inches??? What will happen come Friday????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I think I need an Olde Brooklyn Lantern.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1704370 said:


> On another note, the Nam, the previous hold out, has now decided to put snow back for Friday night. Is it a mirage?? Probably but for now it keeps this guy interested. Stay tuned for updates from the GFS at 10. Will they come back to where they once were?? A couple slushy inches??? What will happen come Friday????


It'll snow since I just sent a text to my guys that the next chance of snow is late Friday, but that it didn't look overly likely.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1704366 said:


> My slowest plow guy is upset with me I'm cutting his hours.
> 
> I guess I should be sad???


He's just going to go slower now.


----------



## 09Daxman

Hamelfire;1704343 said:


> Hopefully with the Wild game on tomorrow that will get a few guys posting.


They better win that game. That's all I gotta say.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1704372 said:


> I think I need an Olde Brooklyn Lantern.


Those look fun. I always wondered if in person they are only like 4" tall though. Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1704375 said:


> He's just going to go slower now.


I'm trying to get him to quit. He wants more hours cutting wood for me, working on my equipment fixing it.

I already told him that ain't happening for a couple of months until my checking account gets caught up again.


----------



## CityGuy

09Daxman;1704376 said:


> They better win that game. That's all I gotta say.


Lets hope so. They have not looked good the last few games.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1704380 said:


> I'm trying to get him to quit. He wants more hours cutting wood for me, working on my equipment fixing it.
> 
> I already told him that ain't happening for a couple of months until my checking account gets caught up again.


Just a slow guy, poor quality, etc??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1704379 said:


> Those look fun. I always wondered if in person they are only like 4" tall though. Thumbs Up


I need one so I can set a fruit basket on the counter when the power goes out.

I never know where to put the fruit basket when the power goes out.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1704387 said:


> I need one so I can set a fruit basket on the counter when the power goes out.
> 
> I never know where to put the fruit basket when the power goes out.


I hate when that happens.

Am I the only one that watches rehab addict??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1704385 said:


> Just a slow guy, poor quality, etc??


He's the one I posted pictures of the snow left along the sidewalk, not boxing out the corners.

When he plows large lots, instead of plowing, backing up, plowing, backing up.... He plows, turns the truck completely around, plows the other way, turns the truck completely around, plows.

Same guy is the one that started winging all the snow towards the school when we were only plowing part of a lot, with school being closed and all.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1704392 said:


> I hate when that happens.
> 
> Am I the only one that watches rehab addict??


I just watch Nicole Curtis


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1704385 said:


> Just a slow guy, poor quality, etc??


I was wondering the same thing. Sometimes slow isnt bad. Seems to be willing to work and wants more hrs. Lottle more training???


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1704395 said:


> I just watch Nicole Curtis


Well there's a marathon on right now and its great. She doesn't shy away from tight fitting apparel. I can't imagine they do that on purpose.


----------



## SSS Inc.

10 bucks says nws changes the forecast.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1704399 said:


> I was wondering the same thing. Sometimes slow isnt bad. Seems to be willing to work and wants more hrs. Lottle more training???


Little more training would be fine, if he didn't already know how to do everything.

He's one of those guys that if you show him how you want something done, he'll do it a different way just so he thinks he's doing it better.

I've told him many times that I've been doing this for 20+ years, and while I don't know everything, I can easily be taught new tricks, but cutting corners and not doing a complete job is something that won't be tolerated.

He then proceeded to say the snow wasn't shoveled far enough away from the sidewalk. I had pictures to prove otherwise.

He's the same guy that left my Sr. High, saying it was all done, when I went over to check and I was posting on here if anyone was able, that I could use the help.

He's accused other employees of stealing pop out of his cooler, then when I confront everyone together he has to admit that the other employees didn't take his pop.

When we had a "company meeting" after work this summer to deal with all of the drama, once everything was aired out, I wanted everyone to shake hands and "make up" and he refused to shake anyone's hand.

Just an all around know it all dick quite honestly.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1704410 said:


> Little more training would be fine, if he didn't already know how to do everything.
> 
> He's one of those guys that if you show him how you want something done, he'll do it a different way just so he thinks he's doing it better.
> 
> I've told him many times that I've been doing this for 20+ years, and while I don't know everything, I can easily be taught new tricks, but cutting corners and not doing a complete job is something that won't be tolerated.
> 
> He then proceeded to say the snow wasn't shoveled far enough away from the sidewalk. I had pictures to prove otherwise.
> 
> He's the same guy that left my Sr. High, saying it was all done, when I went over to check and I was posting on here if anyone was able, that I could use the help.
> 
> He's accused other employees of stealing pop out of his cooler, then when I confront everyone together he has to admit that the other employees didn't take his pop.
> 
> When we had a "company meeting" after work this summer to deal with all of the drama, once everything was aired out, I wanted everyone to shake hands and "make up" and he refused to shake anyone's hand.
> 
> Just an all around know it all dick quite honestly.


He sounds toxic to the overall moral. I would cut him loose now.


----------



## Ranger620

Well now i got most of the story send em packing. No room for guys like that. Ive had a few over the years. Almost Feel sorry for them so i kept them around


----------



## 09Daxman

Sounds like you need to get rid of him. Sounds like nothing but a head ache to me and you already have enough on your plate.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1704415 said:


> He sounds toxic to the overall moral. I would cut him loose now.


This is it. He's a cancer.

Plus he's an extreme bs'er.

Last fall at lunch, he was trying to tell my wife and I the night before that he combined after work until 10, then ran 2 loads of corn to the cities (from Grantsburg, WI) then went back and greased 7,000 zirks on the combines.

He looked remarkably rested at work that day.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1704416 said:


> Well now i got most of the story send em packing. No room for guys like that. Ive had a few over the years. Almost Feel sorry for them so i kept them around


I have a couple of guys that I know won't get much farther in life than general laborer. Even with this, they have some issues staying focused, etc. I've kept them around and they've become some of my better employees.

I've got a big heart, I'll keep people around much longer than I should cause I feel bad, but eventually I just don't care and want to see the guy walk on his own accord.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1704421 said:


> This is it. He's a cancer.
> 
> Plus he's an extreme bs'er.
> 
> Last fall at lunch, he was trying to tell my wife and I the night before that he combined after work until 10, then ran 2 loads of corn to the cities (from Grantsburg, WI) then went back and greased 7,000 zirks on the combines.
> 
> He looked remarkably rested at work that day.


First of all telling the Boss you're moonlighting isn't always the best idea(even if he's lying). Secondly, he sounds like the typical guy that likes to make it seem like he's working really hard while intentionally doing just enough to get by. You'll be better off without him.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1704403 said:


> Well there's a marathon on right now and its great. She doesn't shy away from tight fitting apparel. I can't imagine they do that on purpose.


between that and the home Improvement marathon I am going to wear out the remote.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1704422 said:


> I've got a big heart, I'll keep people around much longer than I should cause I feel bad, but eventually I just don't care and want to see the guy walk on his own accord.


Some these guys are smarter than you think. He may never leave on his own as long as he has something coming in.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1704422 said:


> I have a couple of guys that I know won't get much farther in life than general laborer. Even with this, they have some issues staying focused, etc. I've kept them around and they've become some of my better employees.
> 
> I've got a big heart, I'll keep people around much longer than I should cause I feel bad, but eventually I just don't care and want to see the guy walk on his own accord.


I know what you're saying, but this guys sounds like bad news...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1704425 said:


> First of all telling the Boss you're moonlighting isn't always the best idea(even if he's lying). Secondly, he sounds like the typical guy that likes to make it seem like he's working really hard while intentionally doing just enough to get by. You'll be better off without him.


We had a discussion after the "drama" meeting. He called in sick for 2 days. Then he called and asked if I still wanted him working for me.

I didn't say no, I didn't say yes. Instead I asked him why he wanted to work for me. He hated cutting grass. He hated the guys he worked with. He *****ed about not being done at a certain time. He *****ed about not being paid enough.

Anyways, one of his comebacks to me was he always gives 100%, that he's a hard worker and that he does a better job than all of my other guys.

I said no you don't, I had pics of work that he did to show otherwise. I also told him that just because he thinks he works hard doesn't mean he is working efficiently.

Someone that's working efficiently (the way I teach my guys that will listen) doesn't have to work as hard as someone that doesn't figure the job out before they start.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1704426 said:


> between that and the home Improvement marathon I am going to wear out the remote.


Don't forget about Hercules!! I've been watching a lot of Twilight Zone too. A classic that far too many people have never seen.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1704432 said:


> I know what you're saying, but this guys sounds like bad news...


I've some interviews lined up. Once I can get a couple of guys lined up I'll tell this guy to move on.

Anyone that knows me, knows it has to be bad if I fire you.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1704403 said:


> Well there's a marathon on right now and its great. She doesn't shy away from tight fitting apparel. I can't imagine they do that on purpose.


Damn it! I dont have DIY! I can get it on demand though...


----------



## BossPlow614

Shark Tank on CNBC for me. First time watching this show, I absolutely love it!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1704437 said:


> I've some interviews lined up. Once I can get a couple of guys lined up I'll tell this guy to move on.
> 
> Anyone that knows me, knows it has to be bad if I fire you.


Haha, good for you, less stress!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1704434 said:


> We had a discussion after the "drama" meeting. He called in sick for 2 days. Then he called and asked if I still wanted him working for me.
> 
> I didn't say no, I didn't say yes. Instead I asked him why he wanted to work for me. He hated cutting grass. He hated the guys he worked with. He *****ed about not being done at a certain time. He *****ed about not being paid enough.
> 
> Anyways, one of his comebacks to me was he always gives 100%, that he's a hard worker and that he does a better job than all of my other guys.
> 
> I said no you don't, I had pics of work that he did to show otherwise. I also told him that just because he thinks he works hard doesn't mean he is working efficiently.
> 
> Someone that's working efficiently (the way I teach my guys that will listen) doesn't have to work as hard as someone that doesn't figure the job out before they start.


Sounds like you need to just fire him. If the hang up is unemployment or something, too bad, he needs to go based on what I've read. After last season we're going with a pretty short leash this year so my tolerance for below expectation productivity is at an all time low.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Headed to bed. Got wood to haul in the morning. Already tired.

Don't have too many pages for me to get caught up on.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1704408 said:


> 10 bucks says nws changes the forecast.


I'll take that bet... what do you think ratios will be with temps in the low 20's?


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1704436 said:


> Don't forget about Hercules!! I've been watching a lot of Twilight Zone too. A classic that far too many people have never seen.


She said she likes it Rough


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1704452 said:


> She said she likes it Rough


Yeah I bet she does


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1704444 said:


> I'll take that bet... what do you think ratios will be with temps in the low 20's?


13:1 - 15:1 ???? I will have to go to the page unit gave me to be sure. BTW gfs is coming back.......



Green Grass;1704452 said:


> She said she likes it Rough


If I say what I'm thinking I may be removed from plowsite.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1704454 said:


> Yeah I bet she does





SSS Inc.;1704457 said:


> 13:1 - 15:1 ???? I will have to go to the page unit gave me to be sure. BTW gfs is coming back.......
> 
> If I say what I'm thinking I may be removed from plowsite.


she was talking about the wood


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1704459 said:


> she was talking about the wood


Uhhh...yeah!


----------



## wizardsr

TKLAWN;1702131 said:


> WIZARD how have the buzz box sales been. I see your ad on CL.


It's been slow. I've obviously been busy with snow this month, so I haven't put hardly any time into them (the craigslist ad is over a month old already). Also been a little gun shy promoting them this fall with the delays in getting the new generation of machines produced, but the issues have been ironed out, and machines are leaving the factory now... I'm hoping after taxes, W2's, etc are done this month, to get cranked up on moving some machines. With the brush chipper/leaf vac attachment coming this spring, they're going to be a desirable machine, and with the $$$ incentives I'll be able to offer, they'll be selling like hotcakes as soon as I have the time to put into it. Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1704459 said:


> she was talking about the wood


Oh, I know. Still not sure how she makes any money making nice looking houses with a bunch of crap right next door.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1704469 said:


> Oh, I know. Still not sure how she makes any money making nice looking houses with a bunch of crap right next door.


and I believe that is why they are knocking the houses over in Detroit.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1704476 said:


> and I believe that is why they are knocking the houses over in Detroit.


I thought at one time there was a plan to go back to farmland for large areas of the city. Watching this show I'm thinking why not.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1704479 said:


> I thought at one time there was a plan to go back to farmland for large areas of the city. Watching this show I'm thinking why not.


Still PLENTY of room over there for that... about 78,000 houses to demolish...


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1704482 said:


> Still PLENTY of room over there for that... about 78,000 houses to demolish...


Should just let them burn!


----------



## qualitycut

wizardsr;1704467 said:


> It's been slow. I've obviously been busy with snow this month, so I haven't put hardly any time into them (the craigslist ad is over a month old already). Also been a little gun shy promoting them this fall with the delays in getting the new generation of machines produced, but the issues have been ironed out, and machines are leaving the factory now... I'm hoping after taxes, W2's, etc are done this month, to get cranked up on moving some machines. With the brush chipper/leaf vac attachment coming this spring, they're going to be a desirable machine, and with the $$$ incentives I'll be able to offer, they'll be selling like hotcakes as soon as I have the time to put into it. Thumbs Up


Are you just a dealer on these?


----------



## Deershack

Anyone needs a fill in for a night, let me know. While I may be a little rusty plowing, been a couple of years, I can plow and run a skid and I do know how to follow directions and work long hours. Other then the one ice storm we had, I havent had many calls for salting so I do have time.


----------



## gmcdan

SSS Inc.;1704469 said:


> Oh, I know. Still not sure how she makes any money making nice looking houses with a bunch of crap right next door.


they try to take the low bids when they sub out work, we bid one last year to reskim and repair all the plaster ceiings and walls and it was 30,000 to high . they thought it should been 10,000 or so . she did that one on by the creek and penn the million dollar mansion .. nice houses on the creak.

and if the wild cant beat buffalo id say put a fork in em . get vanek next year start over .


----------



## OC&D

Uhh. Subscribed?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

No one says anything about accumulation. I'm nervous that all the local forecasters are so focused on the cold next week that they're just passing over a 1.5" snow.

NWS has increased my hourly totals to where I'm just over an inch for Friday night.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Number 9 says a dash of snow tomorrow night into Saturday afternoon.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS says less than half inch for me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu totals are 0.98" Friday night and Saturday morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1704615 said:


> Accu totals are 0.98" Friday night and Saturday morning.


And NWS/Accu totals are reversed for me.

NWS is just over an inch, Accu is .77".


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1704617 said:


> And NWS/Accu totals are reversed for me.
> 
> NWS is just over an inch, Accu is .77".


I guess we will what happens here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Weather channel says freezing drizzle in the afternoon and some snow showers over night. 

Nothing about accumulation.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm thinking a couple of my customers are going to sh!t when they see their bill for December....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1704637 said:


> I'm thinking a couple of my customers are going to sh!t when they see their bill for December....


I know of at least one of mine did.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NWS has me at less than 1, hourly has me at .6, and accu is at .8


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1704640 said:


> I know of at least one of mine did.


You get a phone call?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1704643 said:


> You get a phone call?


You were at the hunt club fire.

Yes, I received emails from my property at W. 7th that they were not comfortable with the charges I had for December.

They want me to do the entire complex for $1500 per month once construction is complete. For December I have almost $3,000 for 1/4-1/3 of the complex that is under management control.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Anyone else at times have problems replying to posts? It only happens when I quote someone and every once in a while. This is only on my phone. It sucks I write a nice long post and hit the post button, screen blinks like it posted and deletes my post bit still shows the quote?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1704674 said:


> Anyone else at times have problems replying to posts? It only happens when I quote someone and every once in a while. This is only on my phone. It sucks I write a nice long post and hit the post button, screen blinks like it posted and deletes my post bit still shows the quote?


Yes. Or it will take me all the way back to TK's first post and my heart skips a beat.

He's talking about 2-4" for "tonight".


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1704654 said:


> You were at the hunt club fire.
> 
> Yes, I received emails from my property at W. 7th that they were not comfortable with the charges I had for December.
> 
> They want me to do the entire complex for $1500 per month once construction is complete. For December I have almost $3,000 for 1/4-1/3 of the complex that is under management control.


Wow..... Good luck with all that!

:waving:


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1704674 said:


> Anyone else at times have problems replying to posts? It only happens when I quote someone and every once in a while. This is only on my phone. It sucks I write a nice long post and hit the post button, screen blinks like it posted and deletes my post bit still shows the quote?


When I'm on my phone I have troubles at times, desktop seems to be fine today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1704681 said:


> Yes. Or it will take me all the way back to TK's first post and my heart skips a beat.
> 
> He's talking about 2-4" for "tonight".


  That happened to me on Monday.... I thought what in the hell now.... :laughing:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Glad its not just me. Its only been the few months. Never have a problem when I'm on my laptop


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Its weird reading the first few pages. There sure were a lot more posters then. Some haven't posted since 08-09


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yeah, I sometimes wonder if guys went out of business, don't care about posting or went over to one of the other sites.

Or like BedazzledBoss have changed their name.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1704699 said:


> Yeah, I sometimes wonder if guys went out of business, don't care about posting or went over to one of the other sites.
> 
> Or like BedazzledBoss have changed their name.


If they don't post but log in it would show that and if you change your name all your posts change unless you make another account. There's one from Waconia back there some of the guys from there should know if they went out of business


----------



## Drakeslayer

Just got a call from one of property managers saying that one of our Bobcats was stolen sometime in the last 2 days. It was a 2012 S650. It has white rims with the 22.5" semi tires. It was left at a site in Plymouth near highway 55 and niagra. We have 2 of them onsite. It had either a 9' Kage or a 9' Falls plow on it. Haven't been there yet to see which one is missing.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Drakeslayer;1704744 said:


> Just got a call from one of property managers saying that one of our Bobcats was stolen sometime in the last 2 days. It was a 2012 S650. It has white rims with the 22.5" semi tires. It was left at a site in Plymouth near highway 55 and niagra. We have 2 of them onsite. It had either a 9' Kage or a 9' Falls plow on it. Haven't been there yet to see which one is missing.


That sucks


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1704744 said:


> Just got a call from one of property managers saying that one of our Bobcats was stolen sometime in the last 2 days. It was a 2012 S650. It has white rims with the 22.5" semi tires. It was left at a site in Plymouth near highway 55 and niagra. We have 2 of them onsite. It had either a 9' Kage or a 9' Falls plow on it. Haven't been there yet to see which one is missing.


That really sucks. How do they even go about stealing these new ones?? Flatbed truck maybe.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1704744 said:


> Just got a call from one of property managers saying that one of our Bobcats was stolen sometime in the last 2 days. It was a 2012 S650. It has white rims with the 22.5" semi tires. It was left at a site in Plymouth near highway 55 and niagra. We have 2 of them onsite. It had either a 9' Kage or a 9' Falls plow on it. Haven't been there yet to see which one is missing.


Not cool....


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1704752 said:


> That really sucks. How do they even go about stealing these new ones?? Flatbed truck maybe.


That's what I was wondering too... Flatbed tow with a winch?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1704752 said:


> That really sucks. How do they even go about stealing these new ones?? Flatbed truck maybe.


Inside job? Sure Drake has great guys, but you never know.


----------



## djagusch

SSS Inc.;1704752 said:


> That really sucks. How do they even go about stealing these new ones?? Flatbed truck maybe.


That is a good question. Are they opening the back door and jumping something? Breakin the cab door and jumping it from in there? Or the flatbed with a winch and pulling it up (the winch would need to have a bit of pwr)?

Anyways one was posted stolen on craigslist in the brooklyn park/center area (medtronics parking lot I think) the beginning of dec.

Hopefully insurance covers it and you can get another one quickly.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1704763 said:


> Inside job? Sure Drake has great guys, but you never know.


I figured the newer ones we're kind of fool proof. Hopefully nobody changed the code or set it up so no code is required. I'm sure if someone dragged it off he will be able to tell once he's there.


----------



## olsonbro

Drakeslayer;1704744 said:


> Just got a call from one of property managers saying that one of our Bobcats was stolen sometime in the last 2 days. It was a 2012 S650. It has white rims with the 22.5" semi tires. It was left at a site in Plymouth near highway 55 and niagra. We have 2 of them onsite. It had either a 9' Kage or a 9' Falls plow on it. Haven't been there yet to see which one is missing.


That really sucks! We had a bobcat stolen 4 years ago, along with a new trailer. Talk about a pain in the backside! Insurance was good about taking care of us, but it was a massive headache. Wish you the best of luck!


----------



## BossPlow614

Drakeslayer;1704744 said:


> Just got a call from one of property managers saying that one of our Bobcats was stolen sometime in the last 2 days. It was a 2012 S650. It has white rims with the 22.5" semi tires. It was left at a site in Plymouth near highway 55 and niagra. We have 2 of them onsite. It had either a 9' Kage or a 9' Falls plow on it. Haven't been there yet to see which one is missing.


Wow, what a bunch of scumbags! I HATE thieves.


----------



## 60Grit

Drakeslayer;1704744 said:


> Just got a call from one of property managers saying that one of our Bobcats was stolen sometime in the last 2 days. It was a 2012 S650. It has white rims with the 22.5" semi tires. It was left at a site in Plymouth near highway 55 and niagra. We have 2 of them onsite. It had either a 9' Kage or a 9' Falls plow on it. Haven't been there yet to see which one is missing.


 Sorry to hear that! I'll keep my eyes out for anything like that.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1704752 said:


> That really sucks. How do they even go about stealing these new ones?? Flatbed truck maybe.


Our roll-off wrecker can winch a non-running skid steer onto it but it's tough going. If they used a heavy duty roll-off (like the ones ag dealers use) they had it loaded within a minute. All you have to do is have the winch and bed already extended, drop the bed down behind the back wheels of the skid, hook on and pull it up, re-tilt the bed and you're gone.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;1704744 said:


> Just got a call from one of property managers saying that one of our Bobcats was stolen sometime in the last 2 days. It was a 2012 S650. It has white rims with the 22.5" semi tires. It was left at a site in Plymouth near highway 55 and niagra. We have 2 of them onsite. It had either a 9' Kage or a 9' Falls plow on it. Haven't been there yet to see which one is missing.


That sucks... keep us posted... and I thought it might be too cold for the thieves to be out...


----------



## 60Grit

SSS Inc.;1704752 said:


> That really sucks. How do they even go about stealing these new ones?? Flatbed truck maybe.


I've seen a few new m series bobcats with the old reliable keyed ignition. Hopefully it was on camera.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I assume since no one has posted for a couple of hours, that the models are in line with closer to 1/2" for the cities than 2" for Friday night.


----------



## DDB

CJ's Outdoor;1704800 said:


> I've seen a few new m series bobcats with the old reliable keyed ignition. Hopefully it was on camera.


My 2011 S650 has a keyed ignition.


----------



## SSS Inc.

DDB;1704904 said:


> My 2011 S650 has a keyed ignition.


Didn't even realize they were an option. Is it still a universal key? The last keyed machine we had were the 863's but we finally traded in the last one a year ago.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1704874 said:


> I assume since no one has posted for a couple of hours, that the models are in line with closer to 1/2" for the cities than 2" for Friday night.


Yep. But they were that way yesterday as well but then back up last night. See what happens this afternoon.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

The problem with the skids being stolen is they won't come up for sale. They will either live up north at a farm or cabin OR be loaded into a container and shipped off


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1704874 said:


> I assume since no one has posted for a couple of hours, that the models are in line with closer to 1/2" for the cities than 2" for Friday night.


No idea, I can't read into all that stuff without becoming confused!


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1704923 said:


> The problem with the skids being stolen is they won't come up for sale. They will either live up north at a farm or cabin OR be loaded into a container and shipped off


That or stripped down and sold as parts.


----------



## djagusch

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1704923 said:


> The problem with the skids being stolen is they won't come up for sale. They will either live up north at a farm or cabin OR be loaded into a container and shipped off


Chicago 6/7hrs away and its lost there for good.


----------



## DDB

SSS Inc.;1704917 said:


> Didn't even realize they were an option. Is it still a universal key? The last keyed machine we had were the 863's but we finally traded in the last one a year ago.


I'm not sure if it's universal. I also have a S185 with keyless start but it has a key for the door lock, I should try starting the S650 with the key from S185.


----------



## Drakeslayer

DDB;1704904 said:


> My 2011 S650 has a keyed ignition.


It was a keyed rental that was taken. The key was not left in it. The one next to it had a keypad and it didn't even look like they tried getting in it. Probably scoped it out earlier and then waited to come back and get it. Couldn't really tell what or how they loaded it but could definetly tell it was a dually of some sort. The machine had our new this year Kage plow and brand new 22.5 tires. These machine were around the back of a small building that could not be seen from the road. They also tried to take our 101" snow bucket but must have given up. It was just sitting out in the middle of the lot. And before anyone says anything I know I should have had them put a keypad in the rental but it is just one of those things that you think won't happen to you. Lessoned learn I guess. Great start to the new year!


----------



## CleanCutL&S

BossPlow614;1704439 said:


> Shark Tank on CNBC for me. First time watching this show, I absolutely love it!


Love that show too, Look up "dragons den canada" its the original version with Kevin and Robert. Many episodes on you tube


----------



## SSS Inc.

DDB;1704941 said:


> I'm not sure if it's universal. I also have a S185 with keyless start but it has a key for the door lock, I should try starting the S650 with the key from S185.


That same key used to work on all sorts of our equipment. We had several Ingersoll Rand Rollers, paver etc and it worked on all of them. 



Drakeslayer;1704944 said:


> It was a keyed rental that was taken. The key was not left in it. The one next to it had a keypad and it didn't even look like they tried getting in it. Probably scoped it out earlier and then waited to come back and get it. Couldn't really tell what or how they loaded it but could definetly tell it was a dually of some sort. The machine had our new this year Kage plow and brand new 22.5 tires. These machine were around the back of a small building that could not be seen from the road. They also tried to take our 101" snow bucket but must have given up. It was just sitting out in the middle of the lot. And before anyone says anything I know I should have had them put a keypad in the rental but it is just one of those things that you think won't happen to you. Lessoned learn I guess. Great start to the new year!


That's too bad it wasn't blocked in by the other one. Hope it all works out for you.


----------



## CleanCutL&S

Got a email from a customer asking if its to late to change to an annual flat rate contract. Just wondering if anyone has done this? And if so how should i do it? I honestly prefer flat rate deals, seems to make customers happier. But I think this year I should make more per push. ??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CleanCutL&S;1704959 said:


> Got a email from a customer asking if its to late to change to an annual flat rate contract. Just wondering if anyone has done this? And if so how should i do it? I honestly prefer flat rate deals, seems to make customers happier. But I think this year I should make more per push. ??


Might not snow the rest of the year. Have you looked at AccuWeathrr???


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1704962 said:


> Might not snow the rest of the year. Have you looked at AccuWeathrr???


Accu has 4" coming around the 14th.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CleanCutL&S;1704959 said:


> Got a email from a customer asking if its to late to change to an annual flat rate contract. Just wondering if anyone has done this? And if so how should i do it? I honestly prefer flat rate deals, seems to make customers happier. But I think this year I should make more per push. ??


Nope, they signed up for per time they are stuck with it. 

Could you call them up then in March if its really snowy and ask them to change back? I think not. :salute:


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1704962 said:


> Might not snow the rest of the year. Have you looked at AccuWeathrr???


Are you serious Lwnmwrman???? I think you're dreaming a bit.:waving:


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1704968 said:


> Nope, they signed up for per time they are stuck with it.
> 
> Could you call them up then in March if its really snowy and ask them to change back? I think not. :salute:


The only way I would consider it would be to get paid up until this point as planned and give them an inflated seasonal from Jan 1 - Mar 31. If they want to convert the whole season take what you would have done for the year and add about 5 storms worth to cover the extra time spent in December. If they want to switch they're going to pay for it otherwise forget it. They gambled and lost, up to this point anyway.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My point was, just because it snowed like mad last month, doesn't mean it'll keep snowing.

Didn't snow at all in November, then 6-8+ times in December, and now the most talk is Boss saying Accu has 4" on the 14th.

My Accu doesn't have anything until the 22nd (or at least 2 days ago that's what it was) so we could easily be back to 1-2 plows for this month.

It's a gamble anyone takes with flat fees vs per times, and it's the biggest issue I'm wrestling with on my property on W. 7th.


----------



## CleanCutL&S

SnowGuy73;1704968 said:


> Nope, they signed up for per time they are stuck with it.
> 
> Could you call them up then in March if its really snowy and ask them to change back? I think not. :salute:


Good point, Also I hate accuweather, Stopped even checking it 2 years ago


----------



## SnowGuy73

CleanCutL&S;1704979 said:


> Good point, Also I hate accuweather, Stopped even checking it 2 years ago


I think they all suck!   :laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1704976 said:


> My point was, just because it snowed like mad last month, doesn't mean it'll keep snowing.


That and if they plan on being a multi season customer it will all even out.... It always does in my 16 years doing this.

That is why you prepare your bank account like its not going to snow a flake, and you maintain and stock equipment like it never going to stop snowing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just checked Accu again.

Next Wed. they have .5" of snow for me (Chisago City) and then on the 21st, is 3.5".

For the 14th, partly sunny and 15.


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1704980 said:


> I think they all suck!   :laughing:


The only reason I looked at Accu was because I saw the exclamation point on my widget on one of tbe screen menus on my phone. I take NWS serious but not Accu or Twc.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1704984 said:


> For the 14th, partly sunny and 15.


I have something similar for the 14th.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CleanCutL&S;1704979 said:


> Good point, Also I hate accuweather, Stopped even checking it 2 years ago


I don't pay attention to Accu either.

For the last 4 days they've had the banner "1-2 inches possible this afternoon into this evening".

My post was just to make a point.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Anyone here doing their re-cert at the green expo?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1704999 said:


> Anyone here doing their re-cert at the green expo?


It's my off year. I and Djaug go next year.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1705019 said:


> It's my off year. I and Djaug go next year.


Copy that...


----------



## CityGuy

Drakeslayer;1704744 said:


> Just got a call from one of property managers saying that one of our Bobcats was stolen sometime in the last 2 days. It was a 2012 S650. It has white rims with the 22.5" semi tires. It was left at a site in Plymouth near highway 55 and niagra. We have 2 of them onsite. It had either a 9' Kage or a 9' Falls plow on it. Haven't been there yet to see which one is missing.


Wow someone has some balls. Right across from cop shop and just down the road from PW. Cops are always on that road going or coming from PW for fuel. I will keep my eyes open.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1704950 said:


> That same key used to work on all sorts of our equipment. We had several Ingersoll Rand Rollers, paver etc and it worked on all of them.
> 
> That's too bad it wasn't blocked in by the other one. Hope it all works out for you.


Bobcat keys also work on some case tractors.


----------



## OC&D

Hamelfire;1705028 said:


> Wow someone has some balls. Right across from cop shop and just down the road from PW. Cops are always on that road going or coming from PW for fuel. I will keep my eyes open.


That's the thing though. Would the cops even stop and question anyone? For all they know it's the owner moving a machine around for one reason or another. Heck, even if they stopped and checked, the thieves could easily lie and say that they're taking it in to the shop because it won't start or something.

A buddy of mine just had his skid trailer stolen off a job site in Oakdale earlier this month. On Tuesday I got a call from a storage place that I keep an enclosed trailer at that someone had cut the lock and left the door open. They don't have any cameras or anything so there's no chance of catching anyone. Luckily there was nothing really in it so nothing was taken. The a$$clown thieves are out in full force lately.

Does anyone use those shackle-less locks on their trailer doors like this? I'm wondering if it would be worse to use a lock like that because then the criminals would think "there must be something really good inside to use those fancy locks" and they'd end up forcing their way in somehow and damaging the trailer.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Funny how they make keys to fit so many things. I had a van spare key that worked in a dodge 1500. The regular plastic or rubber coated keys the van can with wouldn't work but this all metal ugly key worked. I believe it even worked in others.

Almost all mowers use the same cheap key that you can buy a a buck or two at any hardware store or even Walmart. For the 10k-16k you think they would change stuff up but then all Ag stuff from the same manufactures have the same keys. The same key from my 2320 with start out 8345r 8235r and s670 combine.


----------



## CityGuy

OC&D;1705037 said:


> That's the thing though. Would the cops even stop and question anyone? For all they know it's the owner moving a machine around for one reason or another. Heck, even if they stopped and checked, the thieves could easily lie and say that they're taking it in to the shop because it won't start or something.
> 
> A buddy of mine just had his skid trailer stolen off a job site in Oakdale earlier this month. On Tuesday I got a call from a storage place that I keep an enclosed trailer at that someone had cut the lock and left the door open. They don't have any cameras or anything so there's no chance of catching anyone. Luckily there was nothing really in it so nothing was taken. The a$$clown thieves are out in full force lately.
> 
> Does anyone use those shackle-less locks on their trailer doors like this? I'm wondering if it would be worse to use a lock like that because then the criminals would think "there must be something really good inside to use those fancy locks" and they'd end up forcing their way in somehow and damaging the trailer.


I do not disagree. But there has been a rash of crime in the area including the hold up at mcd's a few months back. And some inside info that they are cracking down on plowers pushing across streets and making large banks near the corner. So I would think they may stop and just check.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1705040 said:


> Funny how they make keys to fit so many things. I had a van spare key that worked in a dodge 1500. The regular plastic or rubber coated keys the van can with wouldn't work but this all metal ugly key worked. I believe it even worked in others.
> 
> Almost all mowers use the same cheap key that you can buy a a buck or two at any hardware store or even Walmart. For the 10k-16k you think they would change stuff up but then all Ag stuff from the same manufactures have the same keys. The same key from my 2320 with start out 8345r 8235r and s670 combine.


Just like most CAT and Deere stuff. I often wondered why more of that stuff never went missing. Throw it on a truck and off to chicago and no one would think any differnt until the next day.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Forecast discussion now says a few tenths of an inch.


----------



## CleanCutL&S

WOW, I see why so much stuff goes missing so easy... http://machine-keys.com/ordermachinekeys.htm they sell a set of 40 different keys for $40 .... wtf???


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1705060 said:


> Forecast discussion now says a few tenths of an inch.


Heading in the right direction.. Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1705094 said:


> Heading in the right direction.. Thumbs Up


And....per my talk from Accu... Nothing really on the horizon per NWS either.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1705095 said:


> And....per my talk from Accu... Nothing really on the horizon per NWS either.


Looks like I may just get my week off after all! :salute:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CleanCutL&S;1705091 said:


> WOW, I see why so much stuff goes missing so easy... http://machine-keys.com/ordermachinekeys.htm they sell a set of 40 different keys for $40 .... wtf???


Very nice. $40 can turn into 400k pretty quick


----------



## CleanCutL&S

jimslawnsnow;1705104 said:


> Very nice. $40 can turn into 400k pretty quick


Almost wonder if they made the keys like that almost purposely to sell the keypad systems.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Well you guys can sleep for a week but I'm still watching tomorrow. And mid next week.


----------



## CleanCutL&S

Anyone else see the banner ad on here for PLOWZ ??


----------



## BossPlow614

CleanCutL&S;1705129 said:


> Anyone else see the banner ad on here for PLOWZ ??


Not yet, I'm sure tired of seeing it on fbook though. I love seeing the morons that put their phone numbers on the posts though. :laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dipsh!t on 9 just said 1-2" tomorrow night with freezing rain first.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CleanCutL&S;1705129 said:


> Anyone else see the banner ad on here for PLOWZ ??


Nope. But I'm on mobile. No ads.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Snow o meter showed 1.2".


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1705137 said:


> Not yet, I'm sure tired of seeing it on fbook though. I love seeing the morons that put their phone numbers on the posts though. :laughing:


I haven't even seen it on there either.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1705138 said:


> Dipsh!t on 9 just said 1-2" tomorrow night with freezing rain first.


Yeah, after he said ice pellets, then flurries, then all of a sudden comes up with 1-2".

I'm starting to not like Ian.


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1705143 said:


> I haven't even seen it on there either.


Read some of the comments on the posts that P lowz makes.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1705145 said:


> Yeah, after he said ice pellets, then flurries, then all of a sudden comes up with 1-2".
> 
> I'm starting to not like Ian.


I'd love to punch him in the head!!

Enough with the stupid hash tags!


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1705146 said:


> Read some of the comments on the posts that P lowz makes.


So you liked them on facebook?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

heres a new slogan for plowz. driving prices down where all lose money except us at plowz


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1705158 said:


> heres a new slogan for plowz. driving prices down where all lose money except us at plowz


Hahahahah!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I am surprised that they don't have a sister company called mowz? maybe they do and I haven't heard of it


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1705163 said:


> I am surprised that they don't have a sister company called mowz? maybe they do and I haven't heard of it


Wait for it....


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1705163 said:


> I am surprised that they don't have a sister company called mowz? maybe they do and I haven't heard of it


Good idea thanks! I can sell my equipment and buy a few more phones.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I saw the banner ads, both top and left side. It doesn't stop showing up on FB either. Its a suggested link, most likely because I liked a few plow Mfg.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1705171 said:


> I saw the banner ads, both top and left side. It doesn't stop showing up on FB either. Its a suggested link, most likely because I liked a few plow Mfg.


Hmm.... I haven't seen any of them.

I feel left out now.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1705167 said:


> Good idea thanks! I can sell my equipment and buy a few more phones.


im sure the idiots would line up for work. a couple winters I ran into a realtor that wanted a quote on doing drives on vacant homes. I said what normally got and she about fell over. then she told me what she paid. and I nearly fell over. she paid $8 per drive and it was a 6"-7" trigger too


----------



## CleanCutL&S

MOWZ. I can imagine it now, They wont call until the grass is atleast a foot long. Then want it done right away for $25. Lord help us all


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1705181 said:


> im sure the idiots would line up for work. a couple winters I ran into a realtor that wanted a quote on doing drives on vacant homes. I said what normally got and she about fell over. then she told me what she paid. and I nearly fell over. she paid $8 per drive and it was a 6"-7" trigger too


WOW, a whole $24 gross on an average winter.


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1705156 said:


> So you liked them on facebook?


NO WAY! They pay to advertise and it's a Sponsored ad.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Signed up for plowz. They will do my drive in the middle of the sticks for $35. At least my wife can get out to go to work??


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1705188 said:


> Signed up for plowz. They will do my drive in the middle of the sticks for $35. At least my wife can get out to go to work??


I would go for it if I were you. I would too if my driveway wasn't a postage stamp. I should sign up with our shop address and see what happens.


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1705171 said:


> I saw the banner ads, both top and left side. It doesn't stop showing up on FB either. Its a suggested link, most likely because I liked a few plow Mfg.


I think that's why they show up for me also, I "liked" Boss & SnowEx.


----------



## SSS Inc.

For those of you with kids in school, who thinks it will be cancelled Monday?


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1705188 said:


> Signed up for plowz. They will do my drive in the middle of the sticks for $35. At least my wife can get out to go to work??


Thats freakin awesome. I should sign up. Im gonna see what they charge for my driveway. Im only 2 miles west of maple grove but its 1/4 mile long with a few tuns to it with a couple of spots if you go off your calling a tow truck not to mention horse fencing


----------



## qualitycut

I just commented on it.


----------



## CleanCutL&S

LwnmwrMan22;1705188 said:


> Signed up for plowz. They will do my drive in the middle of the sticks for $35. At least my wife can get out to go to work??


Actually when I first saw the news story i thought of signing up as a customer to see if they would really do my drive for $25. And what kind of guy would show up


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1705198 said:


> Thats freakin awesome. I should sign up. Im gonna see what they charge for my driveway. Im only 2 miles west of maple grove but its 1/4 mile long with a few tuns to it with a couple of spots if you go off your calling a tow truck not to mention horse fencing


You wouldn't have those spots if you take all my "Free Fill" in the Spring. Thumbs Up


----------



## CleanCutL&S

PLOWZ LAUNCH SPECIAL: Register your address and we'll come stake your driveway for FREE!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1705181 said:


> im sure the idiots would line up for work. a couple winters I ran into a realtor that wanted a quote on doing drives on vacant homes. I said what normally got and she about fell over. then she told me what she paid. and I nearly fell over. she paid $8 per drive and it was a 6"-7" trigger too


Renters warehouse contractors are about the same...


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1705203 said:


> You wouldn't have those spots if you take all my "Free Fill" in the Spring. Thumbs Up


Sure wish i had a reasonable way to get it here but there would still be a spot or two that just cant fill in that much. End of the driveway on the south side is a ten foot drop


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1705196 said:


> For those of you with kids in school, who thinks it will be cancelled Monday?


if its not and its as cold as they are saying we will keep them home


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CleanCutL&S;1705206 said:


> PLOWZ LAUNCH SPECIAL: Register your address and we'll come stake your driveway for FREE!


how the heck would they get the stakes in the ground?


----------



## fozzy

CleanCutL&S;1705201 said:


> Actually when I first saw the news story i thought of signing up as a customer to see if they would really do my drive for $25. And what kind of guy would show up


Rusted out early 90s truck that leaks so much oil that you will never have to worry about salting. AKA lowballers. Where do I sign up!:laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Haha.... I saw the comment!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dahl didn't say anything about snow tomorrow.


----------



## CleanCutL&S

jimslawnsnow;1705218 said:


> how the heck would they get the stakes in the ground?


And Im sure the driver has to provide them and figure it out. Oh what fun!


----------



## fozzy

the plowz guys are going to kill the residential business if they get their claws into the customers.


----------



## BossPlow614

fozzy;1705233 said:


> I have never worked for a national. So I can't say how they are. But the plowz guys are going to kill the residential business if they get their claws into the customers.


I have a feeling they won't be around long. With cheap prices and morons for subs, they won't deliver service as well as promised and the market will [hopefully] rid of it naturally.

Has anyone seen their "plow rig" of a half ton w/ a straight blade? They're based in upstate NY I believe. There's no way I'd try plowing anything with a half ton.


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1705235 said:


> I have a feeling they won't be around long. With cheap prices and morons for subs, they won't deliver service as well as promised and the market will [hopefully] rid of it naturally.
> 
> Has anyone seen their "plow rig" of a half ton w/ a straight blade? They're based in upstate NY I believe. There's no way I'd try plowing anything with a half ton.


The company might not last but the market pricing they put into the heads of the customers will last!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I would imagine the plowz customer is a cheap skate person. shovels when its less than 4" or lets it pile up and calls once or twice a season. and if they do get a good customer they will get fed up with them


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1705235 said:


> I have a feeling they won't be around long. With cheap prices and morons for subs, they won't deliver service as well as promised and the market will [hopefully] be rid of it.


I also think service times will be the downfall. Nobody is setting up a timely route working solely for Plowz. More power to them if it works. I've been waiting for a thread on here regarding why Plowsite would have them as a sponsor. Not that I think they shouldn't be but it strikes me as funny for the obvious reason that most of the guys on here couldn't make a nickel working with those prices. I can see that and we've never even bid a driveway.


----------



## BossPlow614

jimslawnsnow;1705239 said:


> I would imagine the plowz customer is a cheap skate person. shovels when its less than 4" or lets it pile up and calls once or twice a season. and if they do get a good customer they will get fed up with them


That sounds about right. The morons signing up for the services with them aren't the clients actual contractors would want, they're exactly as Jim described. The ones that call during a big storm asking how much you charge to plow their driveway as a 1 timer, which I do not offer, complete waste of time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1705235 said:


> I have a feeling they won't be around long. With cheap prices and morons for subs, they won't deliver service as well as promised and the market will [hopefully] rid of it naturally.
> 
> Has anyone seen their "plow rig" of a half ton w/ a straight blade? They're based in upstate NY I believe. There's no way I'd try plowing anything with a half ton.


I plowed for a number of years with a '95 Dodge 1500 with an 8' Western straight blade when I first started out.

Really if you put Timbrens in and are just running the lighter straight blades for driveways it'll last as good as any 3/4 ton. No curbs, not many sidewalks to bang into.

Schaeffer on 4 said only light accumulations along the Canadian border.


----------



## Ranger620

Wild are on. If we cant beat buffalo (worst team in the nhl) were in trouble. I think yeo is coaching for his job. Sure wish we could have seen what richards would have done with this talent we have now.


----------



## CleanCutL&S

plowz.com/images/portfolio/p16.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1705200 said:


> I just commented on it.


_"PLOWZ, getting rich off hard working plowers, driving down prices and delivering desperate, broke, operators. Really they F*** the contractors. Don't see this working out in the long run"_

Didn't pull any punches, eh? :laughing:


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;1705246 said:


> Wild are on. If we cant beat buffalo (worst team in the nhl) were in trouble. I think yeo is coaching for his job. Sure wish we could have seen what richards would have done with this talent we have now.


If we lose tonight Yeo is out. No way you can let this team continue to slide without making a major change.


----------



## CleanCutL&S

BossPlow614;1705235 said:


> Has anyone seen their "plow rig" of a half ton w/ a straight blade? They're based in upstate NY I believe. There's no way I'd try plowing anything with a half ton.


It gets better, a Colorado with a home plow from the plowz site


----------



## SnowGuy73

CleanCutL&S;1705251 said:


> It gets better, a Colorado with a home plow from the plowz site


Where did you get that picture of my truck?

Haha.


----------



## Ranger620

BossPlow614;1705244 said:


> That sounds about right. The morons signing up for the services with them aren't the clients actual contractors would want, they're exactly as Jim described. The ones that call during a big storm asking how much you charge to plow their driveway as a 1 timer, which I do not offer, complete waste of time.


I take those calls for one timers as extra money. I never do them till were done. Then i charge a premium. Some take it some dont. This will go away with plowz around.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1705245 said:


> I plowed for a number of years with a '95 Dodge 1500 with an 8' Western straight blade when I first started out.
> 
> Really if you put Timbrens in and are just running the lighter straight blades for driveways it'll last as good as any 3/4 ton. No curbs, not many sidewalks to bang into.
> 
> Schaeffer on 4 said only light accumulations along the Canadian border.


I run a 94 chevy with an 8'6" but I'm only in my 3rd year


----------



## OC&D

Ranger620;1705246 said:


> Wild are on. If we cant beat buffalo (worst team in the nhl) were in trouble. I think yeo is coaching for his job. Sure wish we could have seen what richards would have done with this talent we have now.


No kidding. They fired Richards but he had some serious deficits when it came to talent on the teams he coached. By rights, Yeo should have been gone after last year. I question whether they should even let him coach out the rest of the season. There is far too much talent on that team for them to be playing like they have been. :realmad:


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1705252 said:


> _"PLOWZ, getting rich off hard working plowers, driving down prices and delivering desperate, broke, operators. Really they F*** the contractors. Don't see this working out in the long run"_
> 
> Didn't pull any punches, eh? :laughing:


Hahahahah!


----------



## Ranger620

Thats cause yeo was a fighter throughout his career basically turning cooke into a coach. I think richards would have done well with this talent.
Look out backstoms in. We'll loose now. The team doesnt seem to rally behind him like they do harding


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1705265 said:


> Hahahahah!


It looks like they deleted Quality's post already.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CleanCutL&S;1705257 said:


> It gets better, a Colorado with a home plow from the plowz site


OMFG... I thought about posting a comment but restrained myself... not sure I can do that much longer... ONE customer of mine says anything about plowz and i'll wage war...


----------



## Ranger620

I was wrong the other day (theres a first for everything lol) 8 players from MN on the olympic team


----------



## SSS Inc.

BOSS LAWN;1705261 said:


> I run a 94 chevy with an 8'6" but I'm only in my 3rd year


We still have a 3/4 ton 91 chevy on the road with a 7.5' Western. Its a teal and silver two tone with a new looking western thanks to some thieves(and insurance) from brooklyn park that stole the truck and took the plow. Thing runs great and plows nice. Until my uncle complains about it he will continue to use it. It only sees about 1,000 miles a year. Its also the oldest of the group by about a dozen years but is a money maker. No shame in an old truck as long as it works well.


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1705272 said:


> It looks like they deleted Quality's post already.


The same would happen on here. If you blast a paying sponser on here your post gets removed and you get a warning via pm.

Whether you are right or wrong. Its all about the $$$$


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1705279 said:


> The same would happen on here. If you blast a paying sponser on here your post gets removed and you get a warning via pm.
> 
> Whether you are right or wrong. Its all about the $$$$


What did I miss? I was so busy typing about a teal and silver truck I must have missed Lwnmwr's post.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Quality posted on plows facebook page and they removed it. Someone said something about a thread on here asking why plows is a sponsor..


----------



## Polarismalibu

Have any of you called the plowz number?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1705289 said:


> Have any of you called the plowz number?


Nope. What do you got?


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1705287 said:


> Quality posted on plows facebook page and they removed it. Someone said something about a thread on here asking why plows is a sponsor..


Gotcha, thanks!


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1705272 said:


> It looks like they deleted Quality's post already.


That one wasn't mine. Mine was something about getting quality guys with those prices.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1705291 said:


> Gotcha, thanks!


Yup....

As for the reference to sponsors on here I've been warned a couple of times. Most recently, Tuesday!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1705292 said:


> That one wasn't mine. Mine was something about getting quality guys with those prices.


I didn't see that one.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1705293 said:


> Yup....
> 
> As for the reference to sponsors on here I've been warned a couple of times. Most recently, Tuesday!


Hmmm... begins with an 'a' and ends with a 'tic?'


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1705295 said:


> Hmmm... begins with an 'a' and ends with a 'tic?'


Nope....

Surprisingly, not yet with that one.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We have an Attic sponsor? Somewhat weird place for an Attic sponsor.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Mine is still there. Of course all I questioned was why there hasn't been a thread about it yet.:waving:


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1705298 said:


> We have an Attic sponsor? Somewhat weird place for an Attic sponsor.


Hahahahah!

Store shovels in summer time.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1705300 said:


> Mine is still there. Of course all I questioned was why there hasn't been a thread about it yet.:waving:


You should start one...


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1705297 said:


> Nope....
> 
> Surprisingly, not yet with that one.


Patience, some guy died you know.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1705196 said:


> For those of you with kids in school, who thinks it will be cancelled Monday?


If it is that cold they won't be going either way.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1705301 said:


> Hahahahah!
> 
> Store shovels in summer time.


Ah, yes, makes sense.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1705305 said:


> If it is that cold they won't be going either way.


Told my kids today.... don't be surprised to see a no school day on Monday.

They're bouncing off the walls, waiting, and they only went back from Christmas break today.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1705290 said:


> Nope. What do you got?


Recording is hardly in English. Then the guy that is in the "sales depart" sounds like he his going to die any second


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1705304 said:


> Patience, some guy died you know.


Haha.... Ya, I saw!

Someone yelled it at me!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1705303 said:


> You should start one...


I just did, titled PLOWZ in the commercial category. Figure I will get some good responses before the thread goes away.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1705310 said:


> Recording is hardly in English. Then the guy that is in the "sales depart" sounds like he his going to die any second


Hahahahah

Hahahahah

Hahahahah

Hahahahah


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1705245 said:


> I plowed for a number of years with a '95 Dodge 1500 with an 8' Western straight blade when I first started out.
> 
> Really if you put Timbrens in and are just running the lighter straight blades for driveways it'll last as good as any 3/4 ton. No curbs, not many sidewalks to bang into.
> 
> Schaeffer on 4 said only light accumulations along the Canadian border.


you know I think the older 1/2 tons were built heavier than the current ones. several years ago I was looking at a chevy 1/2 ton to put a plow on. they said it was almost the same as a 3/4 ton and the new ones are almost like a car frame and not really built to haul stuff or pull stuff. made for the homeowner to haul plywood for a weekend project.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1705314 said:


> I just did, titled PLOWZ in the commercial category. Figure I will get some good responses before the thread goes away.


Now I need to go watch this.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1705314 said:


> I just did, titled PLOWZ in the commercial category. Figure I will get some good responses before the thread goes away.


Well.... I have work to do I guess.

Maybe I should've started it, I wonder if a guy can get two warnings on one week?


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1705319 said:


> you know I think the older 1/2 tons were built heavier than the current ones. several years ago I was looking at a chevy 1/2 ton to put a plow on. they said it was almost the same as a 3/4 ton and the new ones are almost like a car frame and not really built to haul stuff or pull stuff. made for the homeowner to haul plywood for a weekend project.


I started out plowing in a 1987 Chevy k-5 Blazer(1/2 ton). Thing handled great and kept up with the bigger trucks just fine. Pretty fun to plow with it actually except when the windows in the back would fog up. It did all commercial plowing and no major issues ever happened.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1705321 said:


> Well.... I have work to do I guess.
> 
> Maybe I should've started it, I wonder if a guy can get two warnings on one week?


I figured there are plenty of people on here to do the dirty work. I just wanted to open it up as a topic. "Talk amongst yourselves"


----------



## qualitycut

My guess is hopefully they don't have enough plows to cover what's needed and only the here and there customers will use it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1705321 said:


> Well.... I have work to do I guess.
> 
> Maybe I should've started it, I wonder if a guy can get two warnings on one week?


Just don't use the word that rhymes with leanest, or meanest, unless you're down with OPP!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1705328 said:


> I figured there are plenty of people on here to do the dirty work. I just wanted to open it up as a topic. "Talk amongst yourselves"


I'm waiting for someone who pushes for them to chime in.


----------



## qualitycut

A guy came and plowed my uncles place up north last weekend was about 6-10 inches of snow driven over and sloppy from the warm temps. He had an old Chevy military truck with the "real " 4x4 and he pushed the crap out of it. I was having trouble just driving up and down the drive with my 1ton


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Maybe I should direct my W. 7th property to Plowz?

Today the construction contractor called to see how much I would charge to plow some of the area that's being developed. They don't want to pay their demo guys anymore.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1705339 said:


> Maybe I should direct my W. 7th property to Plowz?.


There you go...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Now o have to bounce between two threads!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1705348 said:


> Now o have to bounce between two threads!


I see you and about 6 others are all doing the same.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1705352 said:


> I see you and about 6 others are all doing the same.


Make that 7


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1705348 said:


> Now o have to bounce between two threads!


Yea I got this one open and the other.


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1705292 said:


> That one wasn't mine. Mine was something about getting quality guys with those prices.


Yours must have been deleted before I looked then. I wonder how often they need to police their page to delete comments like that? hehe.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1705352 said:


> I see you and about 6 others are all doing the same.


You yelled at me so I left, after I got constructive!


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1705361 said:


> Yours must have been deleted before I looked then. I wonder how often they need to police their page to delete comments like that? hehe.


I'm guessing constantly.


----------



## Green Grass

Snow you every buy a tablet?


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1705371 said:


> I'm guessing constantly.


One guy I noticed the other day just responded with LOL. It was still there as of yesterday.


----------



## Ranger620

2 zip you guys watching this


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Y'all better not get this Minnesota thread locked up with the Plowz deal. I'm gonna be PISSED!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1705391 said:


> 2 zip you guys watching this


I'm watching Nicole Curtis drive a Bobcat.Thumbs Up


----------



## AllMetro

SSS Inc.;1705377 said:


> One guy I noticed the other day just responded with LOL. It was still there as of yesterday.


I commented on their Facebook share floating around with an LOL and he emailed me. Pay 70% of fees to contractor but they are pretty low.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1705375 said:


> Snow you every buy a tablet?


I did. Got a couple of galaxy tab 3 tablets for $129 each.


----------



## SnowGuy73

AllMetro;1705400 said:


> I commented on their Facebook share floating around with an LOL and he emailed me. Pay 70% of fees to contractor but they are pretty low.


Ha!! I was right!

So basically the contractor gets 18.50 of the 25.00 and he has the majority of the cost!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ranger620;1705391 said:


> 2 zip you guys watching this


What's a "zip" guy?


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1705398 said:


> I'm watching Nicole Curtis drive a Bobcat.Thumbs Up


If that is what it takes for us to start winning again you jist keep watching the bouncy bounce show. Lol


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1705401 said:


> I did. Got a couple of galaxy tab 3 tablets for $129 each.


Nice! Wifi or (sigh) Sprint?


----------



## Ranger620

SnowGuy73;1705406 said:


> What's a "zip" guy?


Sorry 2-0 MN wild over buffalo


----------



## cbservicesllc

AllMetro;1705400 said:


> I commented on their Facebook share floating around with an LOL and he emailed me. Pay 70% of fees to contractor but they are pretty low.


70%? Geez...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1705408 said:


> Nice! Wifi or (sigh) Sprint?


No, WiFi only.

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## Ranger620

SnowGuy73;1705406 said:


> What's a "zip" guy?


Actually a "zip" guy is what you end up making working for plpwz ZIP, ZERO, NONE, NADA DIME lol


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1705407 said:


> If that is what it takes for us to start winning again you jist keep watching the bouncy bounce show. Lol


She's laying blocks now. Thumbs Up I love the wild but I need a break until they turn this thing around.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1705412 said:


> No, WiFi only.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions!


Yeah man... love my galaxy stuff... pretty awesome


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1705401 said:


> I did. Got a couple of galaxy tab 3 tablets for $129 each.


do they just have WiFi? or do they have cell service?

I see the answer the thread is moving fast!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1705421 said:


> do they just have WiFi? or do they have cell service?


I think sprint has a deal for the 7 inch for $50 still with monthly data service... or if you have a better provider they might have them too


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1705398 said:


> I'm watching Nicole Curtis drive a Bobcat.Thumbs Up


you need to fill us in sooner on this stuff!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1705421 said:


> do they just have WiFi? or do they have cell service?


These are WiFi only.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1705422 said:


> I think sprint has a deal for the 7 inch for $50 still with monthly data service


They do with a two year commitment and minimum $15/month.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1705423 said:


> you need to fill us in sooner on this stuff!!


Repeat, New show at 9 on DIY.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1705422 said:


> I think sprint has a deal for the 7 inch for $50 still with monthly data service... or if you have a better provider they might have them too


I have At & T and you won't see me complaining. What galaxy do you have?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1705429 said:


> I have At & T and you won't see me complaining. What galaxy do you have?


Galaxy tab 2 10.1" with sprint


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1705428 said:


> Repeat, New show at 9 on DIY.


repeats are ok. she still looks the same


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1705434 said:


> repeats are ok. she still looks the same


You just missed her hand finishing some concrete on some knee boards. Thumbs Up


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1705431 said:


> Galaxy tab 2 10.1" with sprint


for about $3xx?


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1705438 said:


> You just missed her hand finishing some concrete on some knee boards. Thumbs Up


you hurt my feeling


----------



## Ranger620

3-0 mn zucker got one


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1705442 said:


> 3-0 mn zucker got one


Great. I'll keep watching Nicole.Thumbs Up


----------



## Ranger620

Ok this chick is working on an older house in mpls. No mold control what so ever. That s a 35k fine unless your good looking i guess. I just cant watch


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1705447 said:


> Ok this chick is working on an older house in mpls. No mold control what so ever. That s a 35k fine unless your good looking i guess. I just cant watch


I've worked on a couple of houses that I have owned in Mpls. without mold control. What is this exactly? I didn't have any mold issues however.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1705439 said:


> for about $3xx?


I want to say it was more around 250... I think they had a deal on or something when I bought.. first time in awhile they had a data capable tablet that wasnt a stupid ipad...


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1705447 said:


> Ok this chick is working on an older house in mpls. No mold control what so ever. That s a 35k fine unless your good looking i guess. I just cant watch


who says it has mold?


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1705456 said:


> I want to say it was more around 250... I think they had a deal on or something when I bought.. first time in awhile they had a data capable tablet that wasnt a stupid ipad...


Android 4.0 Ice Cream Sandwich. Does it give out Ice cream?


----------



## Ranger620

Sorry guys im tired long day and i need a beer. I meant lead not mold.
she just said "so i think code is" this is the **** i compete with. Awesome


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1705460 said:


> Sorry guys im tired long day and i need a beer. I meant lead not mold.
> she just said "so i think code is" this is the **** i compete with. Awesome


The show have volume!!! who knew.


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;1705465 said:


> The show have volume!!! who knew.


Haha i should turn it down wife might wonder though


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1705460 said:


> Sorry guys im tired long day and i need a beer. I meant lead not mold.
> she just said "so i think code is" this is the **** i compete with. Awesome


Ok, yeah I know that lead is big issue now in MPLS. She owns these houses so I think its a little different.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1705460 said:


> Sorry guys im tired long day and i need a beer. I meant lead not mold.
> she just said "so i think code is" this is the **** i compete with. Awesome


Its a show for men to watch lol. I'm sure she does about 10 minutes of work a day and has real contractors do the work


----------



## Ranger620

Ha ha ha plowz must have done the plumbing


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I think I asked before, but anyone interested in a C plow for a 94-02 Dodge 2500? $2500, new hoses, new controller.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1705474 said:


> Its a show for men to watch lol. I'm sure she does about 10 minutes of work a day and has real contractors do the work


Well theres my problem im still working on the man part lol


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1705484 said:


> I think I asked before, but anyone interested in a C plow for a 94-02 Dodge 2500? $2500, new hoses, new controller.


Hinikers not for me. Seems to be a fair price. You still got that pusher. Im gonna need a new 10 footer some time soon


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1705485 said:


> Well theres my problem im still working on the man point lol


???????


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1705460 said:


> Sorry guys im tired long day and i need a beer. I meant lead not mold.
> she just said "so i think code is" this is the **** i compete with. Awesome


I guess thats a little insight for us plow guys into your world...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;1705488 said:


> Hinikers not for me. Seems to be a fair price. You still got that pusher. Im gonna need a new 10 footer some time soon


I think read a while back he sold it and the money went for his tranny


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1705494 said:


> ???????


Man part. Meaning im still a boy pokin fun at myself i guess that didnt work either. Told you i needed a beer


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1705488 said:


> Hinikers not for me. Seems to be a fair price. You still got that pusher. Im gonna need a new 10 footer some time soon


No, pusher left last week.

I want to swap this truck over to a Boss V. Everything else is a Boss V so I want to be able to swap between trucks and plows if something breaks, not to mention I can train everyone in on one plow then as well.

Plus I think a new Stainless DXT will look good on the front of my silver Ram.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1705494 said:


> ???????


That means pre-op!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Is it me, or does anyone else think we will hammered with snow in February and march again?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1705498 said:


> I think read a while back he sold it and the money went for his tranny


Automotive, not shemale


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1705500 said:


> No, pusher left last week.
> 
> I want to swap this truck over to a Boss V. Everything else is a Boss V so I want to be able to swap between trucks and plows if something breaks, not to mention I can train everyone in on one plow then as well.
> 
> Plus I think a new Stainless DXT will look good on the front of my silver Ram.


Don't those stainless plows weigh about 1000 lbs? That's a LOT of weight on a pickup.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1705504 said:


> Automotive, not shemale


Either way is went to someone to fix something for you


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1705504 said:


> not Automotive, shemale


Fixed it for you Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1705507 said:


> Don't those stainless plows weigh about 1000 lbs? That's a LOT of weight on a pickup.


About the same as a blizzard.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1705510 said:


> Fixed it for you Thumbs Up


You're getting good at that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1705507 said:


> Don't those stainless plows weigh about 1000 lbs? That's a LOT of weight on a pickup.


My Poly I'm running right now weighs 878, SS is 920.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1705498 said:


> I think read a while back he sold it and the money went for his tranny





Ranger620;1705499 said:


> Man part. Meaning im still a boy pokin fun at myself i guess that didnt work either. Told you i needed a beer


I don't think this helped one bit.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1705510 said:


> Fixed it for you Thumbs Up


That's funny


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1705500 said:


> No, pusher left last week.
> 
> I want to swap this truck over to a Boss V. Everything else is a Boss V so I want to be able to swap between trucks and plows if something breaks, not to mention I can train everyone in on one plow then as well.
> 
> Plus I think a new Stainless DXT will look good on the front of my silver Ram.


That's what I like about Boss... interchangeable... you make your truck fit the plow unlike the other brands


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1705518 said:


> That's what I like about Boss... interchangeable... you make your truck fit the plow unlike the other brands


Western is Flex fleet. Where all there plows work on everything.


----------



## Ranger620

I think ill quit while i still have a small amount of dignity left. So how bout them wild


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh well. I'm heading to bed.

Made a resolution with myself that on Fridays I'm going to take my kids to school, stop at the bakery with them and get doughnuts while it's slow and not snowing.

The oldest is 11, so we need to leave by 6:45 to get him to school on time after the bakery. 

Youngest is 8, so we don't need to leave until 8.

I missed out on too much of December, let alone the last 8-10 summers.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1705522 said:


> Western is Flex fleet. Where all there plows work on everything.


I would think as long as you're brand loyal, you can swap between different types of plows. My buddy runs all Hiniker, V and C, and can swap between plows on the same trucks.

It'd be nice to find someone that has a Boss V that they want to go to all Hiniker


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1705527 said:


> I would think as long as you're brand loyal, you can swap between different types of plows. My buddy runs all Hiniker, V and C, and can swap between plows on the same trucks.
> 
> It'd be nice to find someone that has a Boss V that they want to go to all Hiniker


why would someone want to get rid of a Boss


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1705527 said:


> I would think as long as you're brand loyal, you can swap between different types of plows. My buddy runs all Hiniker, V and C, and can swap between plows on the same trucks.
> 
> It'd be nice to find someone that has a Boss V that they want to go to all Hiniker


Yeah I suppose same brand and same trucks... I thought Boss was the only one that had a specific height for the push bar... maybe I'm wrong


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1705531 said:


> Yeah I suppose same brand and same trucks... I thought Boss was the only one that had a specific height for the push bar... maybe I'm wrong


Don't know about that. My buddy with the Hiniker, with the C plows you need a stand, like any straight blade, so not sure how well they line up.

Must be okay though, cause I know he bought a C plow for a truck that he already has a V plow for, for doing his foreclosure routes.

Just needed a C plow controller.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1705532 said:


> It's easy when everything is on contract......
> 
> until you plow 13 of 30 days in a month.


This exactly.



LwnmwrMan22;1705534 said:


> these posts would be much better on the count in the other thread.
> 
> we are wasting posts.


How's that


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1705539 said:


> This exactly.
> 
> How's that


Still need more in here.


----------



## BossPlow614

^
Everyone needs to stop posting in the other thread!


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1705543 said:


> ^
> Everyone needs to stop posting in the other thread!


I was trying but you guys keep chatting over there.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1705546 said:


> I was trying but you guys keep chatting over there.


and now it is over here.


----------



## qualitycut

from Lwnmrr.
these posts would be much better on the count in the other thread.

we are wasting posts.


----------



## BossPlow614

Quality, in regards to not being able to budget, order "Pricing for the Green Industry" by Frank Ross from PLANET. You're a bit wrong with stating that one can't budget in this industry.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Apparent Temp of -45 or worse next Monday AM... I'm staying in bed that day...


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1705546 said:


> I was trying but you guys keep chatting over there.


How come nobody else has responded yet. Its the dumbest thread on PS yet the hottest.:yow!:


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1705552 said:


> Apparent Temp of -45 or worse next Monday AM... I'm staying in bed that day...


Damn!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1705555 said:


> How come nobody else has responded yet. Its the dumbest thread on PS yet the hottest.:yow!:


Turn on the weather channel. You'll realize everyone outside MN is plowing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1705550 said:


> Quality, in regards to not being able to budget, order "Pricing for the Green Industry" by Frank Ross from PLANET. You're a bit wrong with stating that one can't budget in this industry.


I'm pretty sure Quality was tongue-in-cheeking.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1705555 said:


> How come nobody else has responded yet. Its the dumbest thread on PS yet the hottest.:yow!:


How come you haven't signed up for plowz yet?

Sounds like your mind is made up!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1705560 said:


> Turn on the weather channel. You'll realize everyone outside MN is plowing.


Yeah no doubt... it's ridiculous out there...


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1705560 said:


> Turn on the weather channel. You'll realize everyone outside MN is plowing.


That was only four states.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1705560 said:


> Turn on the weather channel. You'll realize everyone outside MN is plowing.


I was just hoping it would get to like 10 pages so everybody would have to read it to find out what's going on.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1705566 said:


> I was just hoping it would get to like 10 pages so everybody would have to read it to find out what's going on.


And then they'd see it was all chatter. Haha.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1705566 said:


> I was just hoping it would get to like 10 pages so everybody would have to read it to find out what's going on.


Plowz CEo would check it in the morning and think "holy crap!!! We're on fire!!!". Til he realizes it's a handful of guys from MN with no snow to plow and no sports to watch.


----------



## Ranger620

Sss wild won keep watching that show. Im sure that was there problem. Brozniak was awarded a goal empty netter never got the shot off he got tripped


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1705550 said:


> Quality, in regards to not being able to budget, order "Pricing for the Green Industry" by Frank Ross from PLANET. You're a bit wrong with stating that one can't budget in this industry.


Never said you can't, it makes it tougher to when every month is different then the next. Of course there are some things that don't change you can budget. Look at Lwnmrr for example, think he stayed in budget last month.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I wish we had Hercules here.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Almost forgot! DPF and getting reverse back in my truck was almost $6K at Boyer. That does include an oil change and some other stuff but still made for an almost perfect day.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1705567 said:


> And then they'd see it was all chatter. Haha.


Exactly.



LwnmwrMan22;1705568 said:


> Plowz CEo would check it in the morning and think "holy crap!!! We're on fire!!!". Til he realizes it's a handful of guys from MN with no snow to plow and no sports to watch.


You mean Bob?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1705568 said:


> Plowz CEo would check it in the morning and think "holy crap!!! We're on fire!!!". Til he realizes it's a handful of guys from MN with no snow to plow and no sports to watch.


Hahaha....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1705570 said:


> Never said you can't, it makes it tougher to when every month is different then the next. Of course there are some things that don't change you can budget. Look at Lwnmrr for example, think he stayed in budget last month.


You can budget, just have to be solid with the money.

November we didn't have any snow, so instead of laying my guys off early, I was paying them to keep working with fall work instead of holding onto the snow money.

Then of course it ends up biting me in the butt.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1705571 said:


> I wish we had Hercules here.


Shut it.......


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1705561 said:


> I'm pretty sure Quality was tongue-in-cheeking.


And yes I was to some extent.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;1705573 said:


> Almost forgot! DPF and getting reverse back in my truck was almost $6K at Boyer. That does include an oil change and some other stuff but still made for an almost perfect day.


Uhhhhhh.... what....?


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1705581 said:


> Uhhhhhh.... what....?


He got an oil change today, it was good!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1705577 said:


> You can budget, just have to be solid with the money.
> 
> November we didn't have any snow, so instead of laying my guys off early, I was paying them to keep working with fall work instead of holding onto the snow money.
> 
> Then of course it ends up biting me in the butt.


Kinda did the same thing here... on a smaller scale...


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1705577 said:


> You can budget, just have to be solid with the money.
> 
> November we didn't have any snow, so instead of laying my guys off early, I was paying them to keep working with fall work instead of holding onto the snow money.
> 
> Then of course it ends up biting me in the butt.


Wouldn't the extra fall work bring more revenue for you though?


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1705591 said:


> Wouldn't the extra fall work bring more revenue for you though?


Not if its on contract


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1705591 said:


> Wouldn't the extra fall work bring more revenue for you though?


No, it was revisits on contract accounts, both current and new.

I will reap the benefits in the spring when there is virtually nothing to cleanup as we got 99% of the leaves and bushes trimmed up, but it would have been nice to have the extra cash for December.


----------



## SSS Inc.

BTW, I still think we have a shot at something tomorrow. And Flex seal clear looks like some good stuff.Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1705601 said:


> No, it was revisits on contract accounts, both current and new.
> 
> I will reap the benefits in the spring when there is virtually nothing to cleanup as we got 99% of the leaves and bushes trimmed up, but it would have been nice to have the extra cash for December.


Yep, mowing until the end of October and then cleanups in November because all the stupid leaves didn't fall... paying it forward for spring


----------



## DDB

SSS Inc.;1705604 said:


> BTW, I still think we have a shot at something tomorrow. And Flex seal clear looks like some good stuff.Thumbs Up


I just saw the flex sealer commercial too! Makes me want to drill holes in the bottom of a boat. I was wondering why they didn't just drill holes in the bottom of the boat instead of replacing the bottom and drilling holes in that?!?


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1705601 said:


> No, it was revisits on contract accounts, both current and new.
> 
> I will reap the benefits in the spring when there is virtually nothing to cleanup as we got 99% of the leaves and bushes trimmed up, but it would have been nice to have the extra cash for December.


It may be a bummer now but if things go right, you should have a surplus in the spring with lots of labor hours saved. Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1705604 said:


> BTW, I still think we have a shot at something tomorrow. And Flex seal clear looks like some good stuff.Thumbs Up


I bought a few cans of mighty sealer the other day. Menards had them on sale for like 4.99 a can. Never used them yet just always seen the commercials.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1705604 said:


> BTW, I still think we have a shot at something tomorrow. And Flex seal clear looks like some good stuff.Thumbs Up


Tried it on the seals in my gutters does not work at all!


----------



## SSS Inc.

DDB;1705607 said:


> I just saw the flex sealer commercial too! Makes me want to drill holes in the bottom of a boat. I was wondering why they didn't just drill holes in the bottom of the boat instead of replacing the bottom and drilling holes in that?!?


Its more fun if you cut the whole bottom out. I like it almost as much as I like the old Alumaloy commercials.


----------



## qualitycut

Rodeo girls is kinda fun to watch


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1705619 said:


> Rodeo girls is kinda fun to watch


Why yes, yes it is. Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1705552 said:


> Apparent Temp of -45 or worse next Monday AM... I'm staying in bed that day...


Geez may need to leave the diesel run all night.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1705624 said:


> Geez may need to leave the diesel run all night.


That is what a Garage is for.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1705627 said:


> That is what a Garage is for.


Unless its full of other crap.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NWS is jumping on the band wagon... New snow and sleet accumulation of less than one inch possible... that's for Friday night...

Then they say a half inch Saturday


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1705632 said:


> NWS is jumping on the band wagon... New snow and sleet accumulation of less than one inch possible... that's for Friday night...
> 
> Then they say a half inch Saturday


Night crew. I did say I'm still watching though. Nobody can forecast this until its on radar and it either falls from the sky or misses us by 100 miles.


----------



## ryde307

I just caught up on this thread and then went to check the PLOWZ thread. I was hoping for something good but it was just 4 more pages of rambling. 
The plows rep is probably reading this thread now after realizing the actual plowz thread is just and extension of this one.For whoever brought up the MOWZ idea I am sure that's coming next.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1705634 said:


> Night crew. I did say I'm still watching though. *Nobody can forecast this until its on radar and it either falls from the sky or misses us by 100 miles*.


Sure does seem like one of those events


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;1705639 said:


> I just caught up on this thread and then went to check the PLOWZ thread. I was hoping for something good but it was just 4 more pages of rambling.
> The plows rep is probably reading this thread now after realizing the actual plowz thread is just and extension of this one.For whoever brought up the MOWZ idea I am sure that's coming next.


I am doing it now and I am going to be RICH!! payuppayup


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1705639 said:


> I just caught up on this thread and then went to check the PLOWZ thread. I was hoping for something good but it was just 4 more pages of rambling.
> The plows rep is probably reading this thread now after realizing the actual plowz thread is just and extension of this one.For whoever brought up the MOWZ idea I am sure that's coming next.


I think a lot of my questions were answered on that thread tonight. As I was informed most of the people that will respond are probably plowing right now. In the mean time I'll wait as patiently as Snowguy is waiting for his hat.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Turn on Weather channel!!!!

***Edit. Little segment on snowplowers. It ended with the guy that has 2xx,xxx miles on his truck and many of them have been from plowing snow. Yeah right.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1705652 said:


> I think a lot of my questions were answered on that thread tonight. As I was informed most of the people that will respond are probably plowing right now. In the mean time I'll wait as patiently as Snowguy is waiting for his hat.


What kind of hat?


----------



## banonea

BossPlow614;1705235 said:


> I have a feeling they won't be around long. With cheap prices and morons for subs, they won't deliver service as well as promised and the market will [hopefully] rid of it naturally.
> 
> Has anyone seen their "plow rig" of a half ton w/ a straight blade? They're based in upstate NY I believe. *There's no way I'd try plowing anything with a half ton*.


One of the best plow trucks I own is a 2000 chevy 1500 with a 8' western. 265,000 on it and it will plow right with my 3/4 ton or my new 1ton fordThumbs Up


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1705604 said:


> BTW, I still think we have a shot at something tomorrow. *And Flex seal clear looks like some good stuff.*Thumbs Up


Don't wast your money, Unless it is VERY CLEAN it don't work worth dick:realmad:


----------



## ryde307

Now thanks to sss I have spent 2 hours watching rehab addict when I should be sleeping.


----------



## 60Grit

ryde307;1705698 said:


> Now thanks to sss I have spent 2 hours watching rehab addict when I should be sleeping.


:laughing: I was thinking the exact same thing!


----------



## cbservicesllc

CJ's Outdoor;1705701 said:


> :laughing: I was thinking the exact same thing!


Yes sir...


----------



## Martinson9

Insomnia isn't so bad when you can wake up and do your billing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like NWS jumped back OFF the bandwagon. Even I'm at less than 1/2" possible tonight now.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1705634 said:


> Night crew. I did say I'm still watching though. Nobody can forecast this until its on radar and it either falls from the sky or misses us by 100 miles.


Oh?

From this point keep checking HRRR.for finite details
pretty sure I was spot on with this disturbance

Including the shear from the high vorticity rate to the early am snow on Satnot to mention that a little bit of ice/frzrn just might show up and the fact of low prcp...etc etc etc

I'm sleeping in....lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1705772 said:


> Oh?
> 
> From this point keep checking HRRR.for finite details
> pretty sure I was spot on with this disturbance
> 
> Including the shear from the high vorticity rate to the early am snow on Satnot to mention that a little bit of ice/frzrn just might show up and the fact of low prcp...etc etc etc
> 
> I'm sleeping in....lol


You've nailed the last two Unit!! Mad props!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Per NWS forecast discussion, last paragraph....

BY MID TO LATE NEXT WEEK...MUCH MILDER AIR WILL PUSH EAST ACROSS
THE CONUS AS ZONAL FLOW TAKES OVER. *THERE ARE STILL NO SIGNIFICANT
SNOW STORMS ON THE HORIZON.*


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1705784 said:


> Per NWS forecast discussion, last paragraph....
> 
> BY MID TO LATE NEXT WEEK...MUCH MILDER AIR WILL PUSH EAST ACROSS
> THE CONUS AS ZONAL FLOW TAKES OVER. *THERE ARE STILL NO SIGNIFICANT
> SNOW STORMS ON THE HORIZON.*


I'm fine with that but wouldn't mind a few 2-3 inchers.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I still think we will get nailed in February and March like last year. I never plowed anything in January. I shoveled sidewalks at two businesses twice.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hopefully it's like 2 years ago and 70 for the month of February.

I DID send in a flat fee proposal to my W. 7th property starting Jan 1.

It's VERY restrictive compared to the work I've been doing, with large fees for the extras.

Haven't heard back yet. I don't really care which way it goes, I have enough work to do.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1705647 said:


> I am doing it now and I am going to be RICH!! payuppayup


Do you need a partner?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1705652 said:


> I think a lot of my questions were answered on that thread tonight. As I was informed most of the people that will respond are probably plowing right now. In the mean time I'll wait as patiently as Snowguy is waiting for his hat.


I'm guessing you'll get your answers before I get my hat! :laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;1705683 said:


> Don't wast your money, Unless it is VERY CLEAN it don't work worth dick:realmad:


^^^^^ This is true ^^^^^


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1705784 said:


> Per NWS forecast discussion, last paragraph....
> 
> BY MID TO LATE NEXT WEEK...MUCH MILDER AIR WILL PUSH EAST ACROSS
> THE CONUS AS ZONAL FLOW TAKES OVER. *THERE ARE STILL NO SIGNIFICANT
> SNOW STORMS ON THE HORIZON.*


xysport


----------



## SnowGuy73

Per NWS:

Tonight A chance of snow and sleet, mainly before 4am. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 11. Breezy, with a south southwest wind 15 to 20 mph becoming west northwest after midnight. Winds could gust as high as 30 mph. Chance of precipitation is 50%. New snow and sleet accumulation of less than a half inch possible.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Per Accu:


Gusts: 21 mph 

Breezy with a little snow, sleet and freezing rain at times, accumulating a coating to an inch
Max UV Index: N/A
Thunderstorms: 0%
Precipitation: 0.12 in
Rain: 0 in
Snow: 0.75 in
Ice: 0.08 in
Hours of Precipitation: 2.5 hrs
Hours of Rain: 0 hrs


----------



## qualitycut

Post much? You do know you can combine your comments


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hard to say on this one... I know the models get all goofy with the transitions between freezing rain, sleet, and snow... but the GFS still puts 2" of snow at MSP... I hope Unit continues his trend of dead on forecasting! :salute:


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1705858 said:


> Post much? You do know you can combine your comments


I don't know how to do that...

Plus we have some catching up to do anyway when we moved from the this to the other thread last night!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1705867 said:


> Hard to say on this one... I know the models get all goofy with the transitions between freezing rain, sleet, and snow... but the GFS still puts 2" of snow at MSP... I hope Unit continues his trend of dead on forecasting! :salute:


I'm also waiting to see what John Dee has to say here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1705873 said:


> I'm also waiting to see what John Dee has to say here.


JohnDee is up.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1705858 said:


> Post much? You do know you can combine your comments


What are you Canadian? tymusic

This is 'MERICA! ussmileyflag ussmileyflag ussmileyflag


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1705877 said:


> What are you Canadian?
> 
> This is 'MERICA! ussmileyflag ussmileyflag ussmileyflag


You sure?


----------



## SnowGuy73

John Dee is up...


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1705826 said:


> Do you need a partner?


Get rich together!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1705887 said:


> Get rich together!!


I'm starting to wonder about Snow guy.... First he's asking me out on a lunch date, now he's straight (maybe not so much) out asking if you need a 'partner'???

Hmmmm.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1705887 said:


> Get rich together!!


Or go broke together!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1705891 said:


> I'm starting to wonder about Snow guy.... First he's asking me out on a lunch date, now he's straight (maybe not so much) out asking if you need a 'partner'???
> 
> Hmmmm.....


Figured it was the least I could do after making fun of you so many times....

my post count would be over 5000 by now if I was allowed to still comment on your posts!

:laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1705895 said:


> Figured it was the least I could do after making fun of you so many times....
> 
> my post count would be over 5000 by now if I was allowed to still comment on your posts!
> 
> :laughing:


You're the one censoring yourself.

I haven't PM'd Michael J. Donovan.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1705900 said:


> You're the one censoring yourself.
> 
> I haven't PM'd Michael J. Donovan.


Not censoring, I made a promise....... 

Normally its Charles that I will receive a pm from....


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1705772 said:


> Oh?
> 
> From this point keep checking HRRR.for finite details
> pretty sure I was spot on with this disturbance
> 
> Including the shear from the high vorticity rate to the early am snow on Satnot to mention that a little bit of ice/frzrn just might show up and the fact of low prcp...etc etc etc
> 
> I'm sleeping in....lol


I don't think you can claim victory until tomorrow. We haven't even played the game yet.:laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1705907 said:


> I don't think you can claim victory until tomorrow. We haven't even played the game yet.:laughing:


Speaking of playing games....

I spun the wheel a few more times today! 3 t shirts, two hats, and a jacket.

I really want the ipad!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1705907 said:


> I don't think you can claim victory until tomorrow. We haven't even played the game yet.:laughing:


You said to wait and see what's falling from the radar....

Welllllll.........

http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/uppermissvly_loop.php

Sure looks like most everything is staying next to the Canadian border like everyone is saying except the GFS, which is what I'm thinking JohnDee is looking at when he puts the 1-4" over the cities.

Everyone else is less than 1/2", most at 1/3".

Although I suppose the stuff in E. Montana might end up over us.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1705910 said:


> Speaking of playing games....
> 
> I spun the wheel a few more times today! 3 t shirts, two hats, and a jacket.
> 
> I really want the ipad!


A jacket??? I must have spun it 30 times and won mostly shirts. They really should have put a limit on how many times you can spin.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1705912 said:


> You said to wait and see what's falling from the radar....
> 
> Welllllll.........
> 
> http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/uppermissvly_loop.php
> 
> Sure looks like most everything is staying next to the Canadian border like everyone is saying except the GFS, which is what I'm thinking JohnDee is looking at when he puts the 1-4" over the cities.
> 
> Everyone else is less than 1/2", most at 1/3".


The new Nam is real close to your house now.  The only shot at snow on the models was going to be a separate smaller area developing in SD later on. That's what I was curious to see if it develops or not.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1705913 said:


> A jacket??? I must have spun it 30 times and won mostly shirts. They really should have put a limit on how many times you can spin.


I'm guessing were not the only ones spinning multiple times!Thumbs Up

Now, if I only get the stuff I've won. That's the real challenge.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1705912 said:


> You said to wait and see what's falling from the radar....
> 
> Everyone else is less than 1/2", most at 1/3".


Still plenty of time for NWS to change... Speaking of that its been about two hours, I better check it!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1705919 said:


> Still plenty of time for NWS to change... Speaking of that its been about two hours, I better check it!


Nope, still the same. For now.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1705894 said:


> Or go broke together!


I think we have already done that.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1705910 said:


> Speaking of playing games....
> 
> I spun the wheel a few more times today! 3 t shirts, two hats, and a jacket.
> 
> I really want the ipad!


i just played. it landed on the hat and said I won a shirt


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1705927 said:


> i just played. it landed on the hat and said I won a shirt


I won and put my mother in laws address in.

I'll know if they are selling info if she starts getting snow related mailings in my name.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1705927 said:


> i just played. it landed on the hat and said I won a shirt


:laughing: The entire system is broken, we are all doomed! :waving:


----------



## OC&D

Well I suppose I should get my invoicing finished up today. My wife said "I need money!"

What else is new?


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1705930 said:


> I won and put my mother in laws address in.
> 
> I'll know if they are selling info if she starts getting snow related mailings in my name.


Christmas gift for her?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1705916 said:


> The new Nam is real close to your house now.  The only shot at snow on the models was going to be a separate smaller area developing in SD later on. That's what I was curious to see if it develops or not.


I'm starting to think you're partial to Asians you like the NAM so much.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1705925 said:


> I think we have already done that.


Might as well go broker together! Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1705939 said:


> Christmas gift for her?


Couple of Christmas' ago, everyone got Toro hats.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1705937 said:


> Well I suppose I should get my invoicing finished up today. My wife said "I need money!"
> 
> What else is new?


I finished mine up yesterday, I'm taking today off.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1705942 said:


> Couple of Christmas' ago, everyone got Toro hats.


I am still waiting.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1705943 said:


> I finished mine up yesterday, I'm taking today off.


Did mine new years eve.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1705945 said:


> Did mine new years eve.


I was going to do that but I went to bed at 8:00 instead.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1705949 said:


> I was going to do that but I went to bed at 8:00 instead.


I made it till 10:30


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1705949 said:


> I was going to do that but I went to bed at 8:00 instead.


Did mine day before NYE, still went to bed at 9:30.

Trying to get my equipment running, my neighbor wants some wood logs from me so some of him and his buddies can cut wood this weekend.

It might be warmer temp wise, but the wind is already blowing and it sure eels a hell of a lot colder than yesterday.

I can't imagine what this weekend will be like.

I was going to put some new cutting edges on a plow today, fix those broken hoses.

F that. Once I get this wood moved it's PS4 until next week.

Better not snow tonight


----------



## Polarismalibu

It's snowing!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1705973 said:


> It's snowing!


Are you at the Hinckley Casino?? That WAS the only snow on the radar.

My skid is gelling up. Time to go get some ISO.

And are you sure you're not just seeing blowing snow??

^^^^ combining my rambling posts so quality stays off my back.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1705974 said:


> Are you at the Hinckley Casino?? That WAS the only snow on the radar.
> 
> My skid is gelling up. Time to go get some ISO.


I was there this morning. Up in two harbors now to play on my new sled


----------



## OC&D

Green Grass;1705945 said:


> Did mine new years eve.


Well they would have been done earlier but there were a number of other distractions that took precedence.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1705977 said:


> I was there this morning. Up in two harbors now to play on my new sled


Trickster.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have patches of blue sky here.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1705974 said:


> My skid is gelling up. Time to go get some ISO.
> .


Use diesel911 works awsome


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Not big patches of blue sky, but I can see blue sky.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1705987 said:


> Use diesel911 works awsome


Can't afford the $15-20 for a big jug of that when I don't have many diesel engines running in the winter.

Just go get the $2.79 container of ISO for diesels.


----------



## Ranger620

Well its not $2.79 but the smaller container I got from fleet farm for $7.49. With gelling Ive never had good luck with iso but if ya get it to work your good to go


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1705986 said:


> I have patches of blue sky here.


Sun is poking out here. All gray and gloomy looking. Kinda like when it rains over night and you can see the evaporation


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1705973 said:


> It's snowing!


Sun is shining here.


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1706009 said:


> Sun is shining here.


The sun is shining here too, but it's weird, like theres a thin layer of haze or cloud cover up there.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1706013 said:


> The sun is shining here too, but it's weird, like theres a thin layer of haze or cloud cover up there.


Same here...


----------



## SnowGuy73

All public schools are closed Monday.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1705974 said:


> My skid is gelling up.


Change your fuel filter and pour some 911 into the filter's canister. You'll be good to go after that as long as you're running blended fuel.


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1706016 said:


> All public schools are closed Monday.


When did we become such a bunch of pansies? I cannot recall a single day when I was in school where it was cancelled due to the cold. We had snow days, but that was only because the buses couldn't run, but never because it was too cold.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1706021 said:


> When did we become such a bunch of pansies? I cannot recall a single day when I was in school where it was cancelled due to the cold. We had snow days, but that was only because the buses couldn't run, but never because it was too cold.


When I was going to St. Cloud State all public schools were closed a day or two because of the cold.

I went for a bike ride.


----------



## OC&D

OC&D;1706021 said:


> When did we become such a bunch of pansies? I cannot recall a single day when I was in school where it was cancelled due to the cold. We had snow days, but that was only because the buses couldn't run, but never because it was too cold.


^^
When did I start sounding like my father?


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1706021 said:


> When did we become such a bunch of pansies? I cannot recall a single day when I was in school where it was cancelled due to the cold. We had snow days, but that was only because the buses couldn't run, but never because it was too cold.


1997 was the last time I guess.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1706022 said:


> When I was going to St. Cloud State all public schools were closed a day or two because of the cold.
> 
> I went for a bike ride.


When was that? You must be younger than me.


----------



## qualitycut

Just saw a company hauling skids with plows to their lots. Something I'm missing?


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1706023 said:


> ^^
> When did I start sounding like my father?


I walked to school in 4 feet of snow, uphill both ways......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1706026 said:


> When was that? You must be younger than me.


'94??? I was living in a fraternity house my 3rd year. I graduated in '91.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1706027 said:


> Just saw a company hauling skids with plows to their lots. Something I'm missing?


Sure one wasn't Drake's??

Maybe they are hauling AWAY?!?!?!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Did the governor cancel school or something?


----------



## TKLAWN

Main issue is the buses not freezing up or breaking down. Plus it's really not safe for the kids to be at the bus stop waiting. Temps in the morning are supposed to be around-25.


----------



## Camden

I live in a somewhat rural area and I'm glad that they cancel school when it gets cold. Our district buses in kids from way out in the country so if something would happen to go wrong it would take quite a while before help arrived.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1706029 said:


> '94??? I was living in a fraternity house my 3rd year. I graduated in '91.


Ahh, you're actually older than me. I graduated in '93 and would have been a freshman at the UofM that year, but I don't remember them closing school.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1706031 said:


> Did the governor cancel school or something?


Ya... He's sobering up now, going to have a news conference this afternoon I guess.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1706028 said:


> I walked to school in 4 feet of snow, uphill both ways......


Only 4 feet must have been a light snow day.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1706036 said:


> Ya... He's sobering up now, going to have a news conference this afternoon I guess.


Ya think. He was actually my hockey coach for several years. One of his sons was our goalie. The kids mom was a Rockafeller.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1706032 said:


> Main issue is the buses not freezing up or breaking down. Plus it's really not safe for the kids to be at the bus stop waiting. Temps in the morning are supposed to be around-25.


I agree. I remember how cold the buses were even with the heaters going full blast.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS what hockey stick you buy your kids?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1706036 said:


> Ya... He's sobering up now, going to have a news conference this afternoon I guess.


Just wait till Monday is 10 and Sunny


----------



## OC&D

Green Grass;1706038 said:


> Only 4 feet must have been a light snow day.


Can you imagine 4' of snow in one storm? I think I'd just give up, come home, turn off my phone and start drinking.

LM22 would be plowing off that storm for like 5 weeks!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1706059 said:


> Just wait till Monday is 10 and Sunny


Hahahahah!

I was thinking the same thing when wcco was saying this is confirmed, it will be this cold.... 32 and sunny on Monday!


----------



## Green Grass

Wow is it windy


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1706063 said:


> Can you imagine 4' of snow in one storm? I think I'd just give up, come home, turn off my phone and start drinking.
> 
> LM22 would be plowing off that storm for like 5 weeks!


I was about ready to a few years back when we got 2 feet!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1706066 said:


> Wow is it windy


Only of your outside...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

OC&D;1706063 said:


> Can you imagine 4' of snow in one storm? I think I'd just give up, come home, turn off my phone and start drinking.
> 
> LM22 would be plowing off that storm for like 5 weeks!


How would you get home if there was that much snow? I'm sure the cities would quit plowing. They did that a couple years ago when we had a foot then had 30mph winds. Had 4'5' drifts all over.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1706070 said:


> Only of your outside...


I see you are drinking.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1706073 said:


> I see you are drinking.


Haha.... Not yet!

Only if you're outside!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1706076 said:


> Haha.... Not yet!
> 
> Only if you're outside!


Slacker!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm waiting for a haircut. 

Then to menards, after that maybe the fish house.


----------



## BossPlow614

OC&D;1706063 said:


> Can you imagine 4' of snow in one storm? I think I'd just give up, come home, turn off my phone and start drinking.
> 
> LM22 would be plowing off that storm for like 5 weeks!


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1706056 said:


> SSS what hockey stick you buy your kids?


Nothing Fancy. I've been buying the Sherwood T10 wood sticks with a curve and all black. Kids seem to like them, not that they know any different anyway.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1706080 said:


> Nothing Fancy. I've been buying the Sherwood T10 wood sticks with a curve and all black. Kids seem to like them, not that they know any different anyway.


Until they get a little older and the first kid gets a fancy stick and they all want one


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1706063 said:


> Can you imagine 4' of snow in one storm? I think I'd just give up, come home, turn off my phone and start drinking.
> 
> LM22 would be plowing off that storm for like 5 weeks!


I was trying to wrap myself around the logistics of what Rapid City / Deadwood got last fall, with how wet and heavy it was.

You'd have to bucket so much, it would just take FOREVER.

The Halloween storm, my GF at the time lived in Forest Lake. Took 3 days before her street was plowed. Never seen so many snowmobiles.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1706082 said:


> Until they get a little older and the first kid gets a fancy stick and they all want one


I gots a fancy stick, but the wife uses it herself.


----------



## qualitycut

Its snowing here


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1706082 said:


> Until they get a little older and the first kid gets a fancy stick and they all want one


Oh I know that's coming but for the mean time these are working fine. I hope they wait a few years before that happens. 
I missed out on the crazy sticks you were using. Aluminum shafts were big then carbon shafts. I always stuck with my Sherwood 5030 with the Coffey curve. I'm not alone because its one of the few wood sticks you can still buy.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1706092 said:


> I gots a fancy stick, but the wife uses it herself.


My gf got a toothed knocked out by mine because she wouldn't stop playing with it


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1706080 said:


> Nothing Fancy. I've been buying the Sherwood T10 wood sticks with a curve and all black. Kids seem to like them, not that they know any different anyway.


That's what mine has but I was just at total hockey and some of the little sticks are over $100!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1706090 said:


> I was trying to wrap myself around the logistics of what Rapid City / Deadwood got last fall, with how wet and heavy it was.
> 
> You'd have to bucket so much, it would just take FOREVER.
> 
> The Halloween storm, my GF at the time lived in Forest Lake. Took 3 days before her street was plowed. Never seen so many snowmobiles.


The Halloween storm was bad. I wasn't plowing yet but two brothers, an uncle and my dad we're plowing all the way through that thing and have some great stories. On many lots they had to take passes with the plows up in the air before even thinking about dropping them. We did a lot of stuff downtown back then and I guess it was impossible to get anywhere. Guys we're getting their trucks stuck all over town.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1706090 said:


> I was trying to wrap myself around the logistics of what Rapid City / Deadwood got last fall, with how wet and heavy it was.
> 
> You'd have to bucket so much, it would just take FOREVER.
> 
> The Halloween storm, my GF at the time lived in Forest Lake. Took 3 days before her street was plowed. Never seen so many snowmobiles.


I can't even imagine. That must have been a complete mess.

I remember the Halloween storm quite well, I started doing snow work the following year. It wasn't until then that I really understood what those guys were up against with that storm.


----------



## OC&D

jimslawnsnow;1706072 said:


> How would you get home if there was that much snow? I'm sure the cities would quit plowing. They did that a couple years ago when we had a foot then had 30mph winds. Had 4'5' drifts all over.


Hopefully I'd figure out my demise before we reached the 4' mark! 

If I remember right, that storm was in December of 2010. I ran through everything and cleared what I could and then gave up as well. I came home and slept before starting out again. I spent nearly every day that December doing something snow related be it hauling, stacking, salting, plowing, etc. That was the most profitable year I've ever had moving frozen water around. Unfortunately I'll never be able to touch those numbers again.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1706101 said:


> That's what mine has but I was just at total hockey and some of the little sticks are over $100!!!


Those are for the Edina Parents. I'm not buying any for a long time.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1706093 said:


> Its snowing here


Flurries here.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1706120 said:


> Those are for the Edina Parents. I'm not buying any for a long time.


I needed a new goalie stick the cheapest I found was $100 and they went up to $250!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1706072 said:


> How would you get home if there was that much snow? I'm sure the cities would quit plowing. They did that a couple years ago when we had a foot then had 30mph winds. Had 4'5' drifts all over.


Mpls didn't do any of the side streets for several days. I plowed a path from my house to one of the main streets to just get out. All my neighbors moved to one side of the street for me.Thumbs Up Quality and I were both dodging all the skiers and bikers that found the need to turn the main streets into a exercise festival.:laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1706093 said:


> Its snowing here


Been driving in it on the north side. Seems like it's more ground blizzard than snow falling.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1706127 said:


> I needed a new goalie stick the cheapest I found was $100 and they went up to $250!!!!


I bought a Jr. goalie stick the other day for $35. Its just for the backyard. Are you a goalie?


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1706029 said:


> '94??? I was living in a fraternity house my 3rd year. I graduated in '91.


I always figured you were a old fart, your younger than me.....:laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Not sure what I got myself into here but speaking of Hockey I'm now assembling a knee hockey set. Why did I buy this?????


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1706072 said:


> How would you get home if there was that much snow? I'm sure the cities would quit plowing. They did that a couple years ago when we had a foot then had 30mph winds. Had 4'5' drifts all over.


2 years ago Rochester did that. pulled all plows off the roads, I lost $15,000.00 in 2 hours worth the breakdowns. Spent 4 days in a truck, only got out to pump gas and piss.... almost quit that year: realmad:

Edit: I belive it was 3 years ago in December when we got 27" in 12 hours


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1706138 said:


> I bought a Jr. goalie stick the other day for $35. Its just for the backyard. Are you a goalie?


I am but don't usually play much but played twice in 3 weeks and broke 2 of the 3 sticks I had left from high school.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1706099 said:


> My gf got a toothed knocked out by mine because she wouldn't stop playing with it


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1706134 said:


> Mpls didn't do any of the side streets for several days. I plowed a path from my house to one of the main streets to just get out. All my neighbors moved to one side of the street for me.Thumbs Up Quality and I were both dodging all the skiers and bikers that found the need to turn the main streets into a exercise festival.:laughing:


That and all the prius thinking they need to be out driving. I had to back down about 3 blocks because of all the stuck cars


----------



## Polarismalibu

I just rode my new sled for the first time. I wish it would snow all year round now!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Haven't been able to login on the phone all morning!

Started with blowing snow this morning but it has actually been snowing for several hours... melting off right away though


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nws changed it up a little here:

This Afternoon Areas of blowing snow. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 20. Breezy, with a south wind around 20 mph, with gusts as high as 30 mph. 
Tonight A chance of sleet before 11pm, then a chance of snow and sleet. Cloudy, with a low around 11. Breezy, with a south southwest wind 15 to 20 mph, with gusts as high as 25 mph. Chance of precipitation is 50%. New snow and sleet accumulation of less than a half inch possible.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

∆∆∆ that's what I have, except 70%. Oh, and still at less than 1/2".

If anyone is in the NE metro, Sam's Club in WBL is $2.99 / gallon.

Be prepared for a 10-15 minute wait though.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I wonder if that stuff in south dakota will go north before it gets here?
The whole thing looks a little further south compared to where all the models put it. I'M NOT SAYING ITS GOING TO SNOW, just making some observations is all.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1706187 said:


> I wonder if that stuff in south dakota will go north before it gets here?
> The whole thing looks a little further south compared to where all the models put it. I'M NOT SAYING ITS GOING TO SNOW, just making some observations is all.


Djaug just texted me all nervous. The whole thing is going straight east.

Us on the north side MIGHT get brushed by the south side.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1706190 said:


> Djaug just texted me all nervous. The whole thing is going straight east.
> 
> Us on the north side MIGHT get brushed by the south side.


Most of this was supposed to be up in Canada at this point in the day.


----------



## CityGuy

Its effing cold outside. I either need to quit smoking or it needs to get warmer out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Keep it north... I have plans!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1706195 said:


> Its effing cold outside. I either need to quit smoking or it needs to get warmer out.


Is that a work star in your avatar pic?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1706198 said:


> Is that a work star in your avatar pic?


it's a fancy city truck is what it is.


----------



## mnglocker

Make sure your trucks are prepped for the coming super cold crap guys. Fuels treated, fluids topped off with stuff that won't freeze tires inflated, front ends greased.... etc..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Fine. I'll put the hoses on my C plow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

mnglocker;1706203 said:


> Make sure your trucks are prepped for the coming super cold crap guys. Fuels treated, fluids topped off with stuff that won't freeze tires inflated, front ends greased.... etc..


Why? It's not like they need to move for 10 days.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1706198 said:


> Is that a work star in your avatar pic?


Yup. 2012 International Workstar. It's not my assigned but do like the looks of it. We just got a new 13 Mack, not mine either, Like the looks of that better than the binder. The issue I have with the binder is the seat sits so low in the cab and the cab forward design are not the best for me to see.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1706204 said:


> Fine. I'll put the hoses on my C plow.


I thought you already did that??

EDIT: I think you better put them on just in case.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1706207 said:


> I thought you already did that??


No kidding, he's only talking about it a dozen times.

Get the hoses fixed ya slacker.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1706206 said:


> Yup. 2012 International Workstar. It's not my assigned but do like the looks of it. We just got a new 13 Mack, not mine either, Like the looks of that better than the binder. The issue I have with the binder is the seat sits so low in the cab and the cab forward design are not the best for me to see.


Nice. Shakopee just got a couple of them workstars as well to replace the sterlings.

Chanhassen has a nice looking newer Mack as well. I think its a tri-axel.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1706211 said:


> Nice. Shakopee just got a couple of them workstars as well to replace the sterlings.


I've seen a few around and now the state bid list is back to Macks. I'm sure next year will be someone else again.


----------



## qualitycut

Geez Deicepro seems like a humble fellow on the plowz thread


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1706213 said:


> I've seen a few around and now the state bid list is back to Macks. I'm sure next year will be someone else again.


O ya... Changes every time!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1706210 said:


> No kidding, he's only talking about it a dozen times.
> 
> Get the hoses fixed ya slacker.


Had my neighbor go through my snowblowers and fix them up for me, bartering him oak logs. Been running logs over to him this morning, then had to run to Maplewood with the wife.

Running the last bit of logs then I'll get the splitter back in the garage, get the hoses on and maybe swap out my cutting edge.

Gonna wait for the snow before I fill up the trucks.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Decided to step inside for a moment, get on a real computer.

NWS has an update to their forecast discussion, but it basically talks about the Blizzard warning now issued for western MN and that we will probably have a WWA issued for us.

Not so much for accumulating snow it says, but mixed precip.

I see the snow (or precip rather) in SD, but the bottom portion heading to MN is breaking off and heading on a SE path, rather than straight E.

It DOES look like it should all get through here by about midnight, so we should know by the time we're going to bed whether or not we should go to bed.


----------



## OC&D

Hamelfire;1706195 said:


> Its effing cold outside. I either need to quit smoking or it needs to get warmer out.


I quit in September after 22 years of smoking. At one point I was up to 4 packs a day several years ago. When I quit, I was smoking about 1.5 packs a day. I've always had trouble keeping my extremities warm (well, except for one), but I've found that since I quit, I actually do have an easier time keeping warm.

That said, I miss it. Every chance I get I try to enjoy a little 2nd hand smoke.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1706227 said:


> I quit in September after 22 years of smoking. At one point I was up to 4 packs a day several years ago. When I quit, I was smoking about 1.5 packs a day. I've always had trouble keeping my extremities warm (well, except for one), but I've found that since I quit, I actually do have an easier time keeping warm.
> 
> That said, I miss it. Every chance I get I try to enjoy a little 2nd hand smoke.


I think it kills the nerves in the ends of them. A buddys dad cut the tip of his finger of and they re attached it. Doc said if he keeps smoking it will die. Well few weeks later the finger end just died.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sun is out here again!


----------



## BossPlow614

Is anyone else's mobile version of the page not working right?


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1706164 said:


> I just rode my new sled for the first time. I wish it would snow all year round now!!


What did you get?


----------



## Green Grass

BossPlow614;1706237 said:


> Is anyone else's mobile version of the page not working right?


It has been goofy.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

BossPlow614;1706237 said:


> Is anyone else's mobile version of the page not working right?


I have the most problem when quoting someone, like I'm doing now


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1706237 said:


> Is anyone else's mobile version of the page not working right?


Yes... the last two days... keeps logging me out and not letting me reply...


----------



## SnowGuy73

My NWS app isn't working...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1706248 said:


> Yes... the last two days... keeps logging me out and not letting me reply...


I had that going on the other day, I think it was last week some time.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1706250 said:


> My NWS app isn't working...


Mine either


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1706256 said:


> Mine either


Son of a...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1706258 said:


> Son of a...


The world is ending


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Mine works now


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1706262 said:


> Mine works now


So does mine.!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1706265 said:



> So does mine.!


Now its not again, I cant get hourly to work!


----------



## ryde307

I can't remember who else was talking about it but from the comments of McDonalds Coke tasting better than others Here is a link as to some truth behind it.
http://m.daveryanshow.com/articles/...do-drinks-at-mcdonalds-really-taste-11942040/


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;1706273 said:


> I can't remember who else was talking about it but from the comments of McDonalds Coke tasting better than others Here is a link as to some truth behind it.
> http://m.daveryanshow.com/articles/...do-drinks-at-mcdonalds-really-taste-11942040/


Here I thought I was going nuts.


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1706235 said:


> I think it kills the nerves in the ends of them. A buddys dad cut the tip of his finger of and they re attached it. Doc said if he keeps smoking it will die. Well few weeks later the finger end just died.


I don't know that it kills nerves. I do know that it constricts blood vessels, particularly the small ones found in one's extremities such as fingers and toes, and obviously without blood flow, tissue dies.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Is the moisture going to split around us?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BTW, got the hoses on. Y'all can start drinking now.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1706289 said:


> Is the moisture going to split around us?


No. Its going to stall over you and drop 10'. Yes. 10 feet


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

FWIW, I was down to .3" on the hourly at one point.

Now I'm back up to .7".

It's COMING!!!!


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1706301 said:


> No. Its going to stall over you and drop 10'. Yes. 10 feet


If it is 10 feet I am not leaving the house! !! Till spring


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1706304 said:


> If it is 10 feet I am not leaving the house! !! Till spring


That's just at lmrmn house


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1706289 said:


> Is the moisture going to split around us?


south def. has a greater chance of acc ice

oh wait, you're talking about the split,
quite sure it is splitting now.
ATTM I see ahole


----------



## unit28

now looks like yo-yo'ing?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1706310 said:


> south def. has a greater chance of acc ice
> 
> oh wait, you're talking about the split,
> quite sure it is splitting now.
> ATTM I see ahole


Who you calling A-hole??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got confirmation for my W. 7th property.

$1,300 per month, we only plow / shovel at 1.5". No salt.

Anything outside of this is time and materials.

Essentially what we did last month then added salting and scraping.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1706301 said:


> No. Its going to stall over you and drop 10'. Yes. 10 feet


That's NOT funny right there.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I think the stuff in SD is what I alluded to earlier. At some point I think it supposed to change direction and head NE. The models say it should eventually take aim at the metro and north. Lwnmwr it more or less looks like your the bullseye of this if the models are right. No B.S. The last models are right in line with where its at now on radar.(they weren't this morning)


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ain't gonna be much to do tonight anyways with a "mainly before 5 am".

On our way to a movie now. Give me a chance for the radar to move for a couple of hours and see what NWS changes to.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1706342 said:


> Ain't gonna be much to do tonight anyways with a "mainly before 5 am".
> 
> On our way to a movie now. Give me a chance for the radar to move for a couple of hours and see what NWS changes to.


It wouldn't take much to miss entirely anyway.


----------



## banonea

SnowGuy73;1706197 said:


> Keep it north... I have plans!


Same here, I got to go play rockstar again:bluebounc:redbouncepayup


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1706217 said:


> Geez Deicepro seems like a humble fellow on the plowz thread


I don't think he's playing along very well.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

banonea;1706349 said:


> Same here, I got to go play rockstar again:bluebounc:redbouncepayup


I remember when I got to play porn star, then we had a kid. Now I'm just a horny star


----------



## SSS Inc.

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1706368 said:


> I remember when I got to play porn star, then we had a kid. Now I'm just a horny star


Too much information. :waving:


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1706239 said:


> What did you get?


14 polaris assault 800 snow check addition with the 144 track.

Amazing sled, has unbelievable power


----------



## unit28

runs off SREF.....

http://www.aviationweather.gov/decisionsupport/winterdashboard


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1706388 said:


> Too much information. :waving:


Coming from the guy getting hot and bothered watching Nicole Curtis last night.


----------



## unit28

hope no-one thought there wouldn't be any light snow
SAT early AM has had the best potential from what I said a few days ago

Not sure how often SREF updates...? still light


----------



## SnowGuy73

Anyone out pre treating?

I must have past by four different companies on the 2 mole drive from the lake home.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1706441 said:


> Anyone out pre treating?
> 
> I must have past by four different companies on the 2 mole drive from the lake home.


how far is 2 moles??


----------



## banonea

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1706368 said:


> I remember when I got to play porn star, then we had a kid. Now I'm just a horny star


If I am lucky and the wife drinks enough. .......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1706445 said:


> how far is 2 moles??


Damn phone....

Mile*


----------



## unit28

one last shot of the mix before I crash tonight.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Is that stuff in south Dakota going to make it here?


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1706413 said:


> Coming from the guy getting hot and bothered watching Nicole Curtis last night.


Guilty as charged.


SnowGuy73;1706477 said:


> Is that stuff in south Dakota going to make it here?


1.5" of snow for all of us. No sleet. Just guessing. :waving:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1706483 said:


> Guilty as charged.
> 
> 1.5" of snow for all of us. No sleet. Just guessing. :waving:


That would have to be what John Dee is betting on.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1706326 said:


> That's NOT funny right there.


Why? Because it's you? OK how about snow, boss, green or sx3?


----------



## qualitycut

Sprint finally called after my bbb complaint. Offered me 30 a month for the last 8 months of wave my cancelation fee.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Stuff in SD is expanding.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1706489 said:


> That would have to be what John Dee is betting on.


Pretty sure it is. Every model showed what is west of us heading our way and then going NE. That's goes back a few days. The only thing is that they kept it North of you even. This whole thing seems to be further south than what I looked at. But what do I know. All I know for sure is that I have to go Salt/Sand a parking lot at 6 a.m. :realmad::realmad: Thanks for calling at 7 to ask for that. Hope I can get something started to load the truck.


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1706496 said:


> Why? Because it's you? OK how about snow, boss, green or sx3?


let it snow! let it snow! let it snow! payuppayup


----------



## qualitycut

Pretty sure I just saw the start to a high-speed chase on 494


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1706506 said:


> Pretty sure it is. Every model showed what is west of us heading our way and then going NE. That's goes back a few days. The only thing is that they kept it North of you even. This whole thing seems to be further south than what I looked at. But what do I know. All I know for sure is that I have to go Salt/Sand a parking lot at 6 a.m. :realmad::realmad: Thanks for calling at 7 to ask for that. Hope I can get something started to load the truck.


A shovel will always start!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1706496 said:


> Why? Because it's you? OK how about snow, boss, green or sx3?


I cannot comment.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If anything, looks like the blob in SD is either gonna hit the S.metro, or skim by around New Prague / Owatonna.

The blob is developing on the SE side.

Either way, as I said earlier, it won't be here until 2-3-4 in the morning, so not much we can do.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1706510 said:


> A shovel will always start!


Hahahahah... Dick!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1706513 said:


> If anything, looks like the blob in SD is either gonna hit the S.metro, or skim by around New Prague / Owatonna.


You apparently didn't see my arrows?!?!?!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1706519 said:


> You apparently didn't see my arrows?!?!?!


F*ck your arrows!

You have it coming right over me, Dick!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1706510 said:


> A shovel will always start!


Just remembered I have a Skip Loader(not skid) inside the shop. I'm all good now if nothing else wants to start.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Everything in SD has mid 20's to low 30's for temps where the moisture is.

All the weather reports from Watertown west all have the same forecast as we do, just an earlier time frame.

The local forecast calls for precip, says temps will continue to rise.

There are no "storm reports" in SD at the Aberdeen site, which would lead me to believe there's really nothing adding up.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS is still at the same forecasts as last night.... This is strange.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1706547 said:


> NWS is still at the same forecasts as last night.... This is strange.


They shut down early becuase of the impending "historic" cold.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1706550 said:


> They shut down early becuase of the impending "historic" cold.


Haha, closed until Wednesday!


----------



## qualitycut

Redstone in Eden prarie has some good looking clientele


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1706539 said:


> Everything in SD has mid 20's to low 30's for temps where the moisture is.
> 
> All the weather reports from Watertown west all have the same forecast as we do, just an earlier time frame.
> 
> The local forecast calls for precip, says temps will continue to rise.
> 
> There are no "storm reports" in SD at the Aberdeen site, which would lead me to believe there's really nothing adding up.


Its raining according to the radar. Not sure though.



SnowGuy73;1706553 said:


> Haha, closed until Wednesday!


Wouldn't doubt it. I know a lot of you guys don't want snow but I think it would be funny to get a couple inches when nobody is even mentioning it. Channel five never even looked at the radar when I was watching.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1706562 said:


> Redstone in Eden prarie has some good looking clientele


Yes, this is true.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1706564 said:


> Its raining according to the radar. Not sure though.
> 
> Wouldn't doubt it. I know a lot of you guys don't want snow but I think it would be funny to get a couple inches when nobody is even mentioning it. Channel five never even looked at the radar when I was watching.


Yuhas earlier said a light dusting.... Maybe an inch.

What an a$$ clown he is!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1706508 said:


> let it snow! let it snow! let it snow! payuppayup


How about 10' when its -27 below out. Think your diesel will run?


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1706595 said:


> How about 10' when its -27 below out. Think your diesel will run?


I know it will run It is in the garage. Just don't shut it off.


----------



## Green Grass

It's going to snow! !


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1706608 said:


> It's going to snow! !


Noooooo!!!!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1706600 said:


> I know it will run It is in the garage. Just don't shut it off.


Back in 09 when we had that really cold air I was working full time plus snow and lawn stuff. Had to be to work 20 miles away before 6am. Had no garage or shelter at that time. Dodge gelled up 2 blocks from my house. It started with no problems. Had to drive my ford. It hit -28 in the valleys. My dodge did ungel for me to plow later that afternoon at -2


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like some pretty heavy precipitation heading this way.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1706608 said:


> It's going to snow! !


Who said that?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Also looks to be hitting drier air too!


----------



## SSS Inc.

It does look impressive. Should I put the beer down???


----------



## CityGuy

Nothing but wind out west here


----------



## CityGuy

Do I have to contact admins if I want to change names?


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1706624 said:


> It does look impressive. Should I put the beer down???


That's no fun just don't spill


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1706628 said:


> Do I have to contact admins if I want to change names?


Would that be cause you are not in Hamel anymore?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1706625 said:


> Nothing but wind out west here


Its not to you yet.


----------



## CityGuy

Goldrush time


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1706633 said:


> Would that be cause you are not in Hamel anymore?


True


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1706635 said:


> Its not to you yet.


Been windy here most of the day. Had a few small drifts in the drive that were not here this morning And I am not talking about whats coming out of me.


----------



## CityGuy

That's a little strange. my last 3 posts all say post number 1347.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1706643 said:


> True


We already know where you work and where you live. :waving:

Edit: Maybe we don't know where you live but we still know where you work.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1706650 said:


> That's a little strange. my last 3 posts all say post number 1347.


Not anymore, now they say 1348


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1706635 said:


> Its not to you yet.


Give it 30 to 40 minutes


----------



## SSS Inc.

Gophers are up 1-0Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1706648 said:


> Been windy here most of the day. Had a few small drifts in the drive that were not here this morning And I am not talking about whats coming out of me.


Ok.........


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1706651 said:


> We already know where you work and where you live. :waving:


Stop over for a cold one if you get out this way.


----------



## unit28

oh boy, something's changing


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1706657 said:


> Ok.........


Did you get to go over to IGH and play on the rive today?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1706642 said:


> Goldrush time


Ill watch it on demand on Monday, not planning on going anywhere anyway.


----------



## djagusch

unit28;1706659 said:


> oh boy, something's changing


To white stuff?


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1706659 said:


> oh boy, something's changing


Do tell. .....Its gonna get cold??


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1706661 said:


> Did you get to go over to IGH and play on the rive today?


Nope, but you see this? Cool pic of their ladder.


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1706659 said:


> oh boy, something's changing


It looks to be expanding and intensifying.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Posted on NWS's FB page for you guys.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Looks like SSS is playing coy in the 'Plowz' thread... and looks like snowguy didnt catch the drift... pretty entertaining

Speaking of entertaining... time to watch the Hoffman's F up another week


----------



## unit28

as of 8pm there's no rain rpts
or rain rlltd PIREPS


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1706673 said:


> Looks like SSS is playing coy in the 'Plowz' thread... and looks like snowguy didnt catch the drift... pretty entertaining
> 
> Speaking of entertaining... time to watch the Hoffman's F up another week


This, and that is what I was going to type, but didn't pay attention that I was in the Plows thread.


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1706677 said:


> as of 8pm there's no rain rpts
> or rain rlltd PIREPS


English version please.....


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1706668 said:


> Nope, but you see this? Cool pic of their ladder.


Just saw that on fb. Looks like a big mess.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1706680 said:


> English version please.....


No rain related precipitation reports???


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1706673 said:


> Looks like SSS is playing coy in the 'Plowz' thread... and looks like snowguy didnt catch the drift... pretty entertaining
> 
> Speaking of entertaining... time to watch the Hoffman's F up another week


Well when its 99% MN guys in there I don't think anyone is fooled.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1706683 said:


> No rain related precipitation reports???


Ah, thanks. What about snow reports?


----------



## SSS Inc.

I'm pretty sure Snow knows what he's doing in helping with the 2nd most popular and most boring thread on ps.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1706681 said:


> Just saw that on fb. Looks like a big mess.


Looks like a good time to me!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1706668 said:


> Nope, but you see this? Cool pic of their ladder.


I just sent in application in last week


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1706688 said:


> I'm pretty sure Snow knows what he's doing in helping with the 2nd most popular and most boring thread on ps.


Hahahahah... Trying to help out bit you just keep getting mad at me over there....

Sorry dad!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1706691 said:


> I just sent in application in last week


Good to hear, good luck!


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1706691 said:


> I just sent in application in last week


Is fun. Lots of training up front.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1706689 said:


> Looks like a good time to me!


Guess I am too much of a clean freak. I see hours of hose to wash, and truck to melt then clean and polish.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1706692 said:


> Hahahahah... Trying to help out bit you just keep getting mad at me over there....
> 
> Sorry dad!


Trying to keep it afloat until we can reel in some fish. One guy was into it for a second. It would be nice to hit 1000 post before it dies.

If this stuff keeps heading in this direction things could get real interesting I think.

Unit you want to elaborate on your post a little more.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1706704 said:


> Is fun. Lots of training up front.


Yup between Plowsite and all the training your girlfriend will really love you!


----------



## Green Grass

Could be worse.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1706708 said:


> Guess I am too much of a clean freak. I see hours of hose to wash, and truck to melt then clean and polish.


Ya, like I said fun!


----------



## unit28

24 hr WRF prcp .10


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1706712 said:


> Could be worse.


I saw that one too!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1706709 said:


> Trying to keep it afloat until we can reel in some fish. One guy was into it for a second. It would be nice to hit 1000 post before it dies.
> 
> If this stuff keeps heading in this direction things could get real interesting I think.
> 
> Unit you want to elaborate on your post a little more.


If you want a 1000 posts we can make that happen before the nights end!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1706711 said:


> Yup between Plowsite and all the training your girlfriend will really hate you!


Fixed it for you. She will really like the pager in the middle of the night.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1706712 said:


> Could be worse.


Looks like some of the trucks from chicago when was that last year?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Headed home from the movie / dinner.... Gonna sleep til midnight.

SSS has me convinced.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1706720 said:


> Fixed it for you. She will really like the pager in the middle of the night.


Mine was meant to be sarcastic.....


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1706716 said:


> I saw that one too!


Do you just leave it till spring?


----------



## qualitycut

What fb page you see that on?


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1706721 said:


> Looks like some of the trucks from chicago when was that last year?


Boston now


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1706720 said:


> Fixed it for you. She will really like the pager in the middle of the night.


only if its a min 5.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1706725 said:


> Do you just leave it till spring?


Hot water pressure washer.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1706728 said:


> only if its a min 5.


Haha.... See what he sis there!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Waiting on an NWS update.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1706729 said:


> Hot water pressure washer.


Rookie scrap the windows clean.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1706722 said:


> Headed home from the movie / dinner.... Gonna sleep til midnight.
> 
> SSS has me convinced.


Don't put this on me. I'm having a beer. Maybe you forgot but its Quality that makes the calls on stuff like this.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1706722 said:


> Headed home from the movie / dinner.... Gonna sleep til midnight.
> 
> SSS has me convinced.


Starting to jump on that bandwagon myself....


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1706722 said:


> Headed home from the movie / dinner.... Gonna sleep til midnight.
> 
> SSS has me convinced.


he didn't mention drifting did he


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1706737 said:


> Starting to jump on that bandwagon myself....


It sure looks like it is going to happen.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

New weather story from NWS.... Light sleet overnight with slippery spots in the morning


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1706741 said:


> New weather story from NWS.... Light sleet overnight with slippery spots in the morning


That's it?!?!

Maybe its not making it to the ground?


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1706741 said:


> New weather story from NWS.... Light sleet overnight with slippery spots in the morning


I think there will be more then that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1706747 said:


> I think there will be more then that.


Me too, hoping not..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1706734 said:


> Waiting on an NWS update.


They have one. Read my post.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1706749 said:


> They have one. Read my post.


Already did, and commented, twice!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1706741 said:


> New weather story from NWS.... Light sleet overnight with slippery spots in the morning


They're on crack... anyone see the dark greens on radar?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1706744 said:


> That's it?!?!
> 
> Maybe its not making it to the ground?


We could be thrown by the radar.

Remember the sleet will give a stronger reading than snow.

While it's dark green, if it's rain / sleet it could be lighter precip than heavy snow.

They DID say as well that much had been evaporating.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1706726 said:


> What fb page you see that on?


Firehouse.com on their fb page


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1706736 said:


> Don't put this on me. I'm having a beer. Maybe you forgot but its Quality that makes the calls on stuff like this.


Out to dinner with a few drinks down so I'm saying maybe .25 at my place


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1706754 said:


> They're on crack... anyone see the dark greens on radar?


I did about an hour ago when I first mentioned it...


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1706754 said:


> They're on crack... anyone see the dark greens on radar?


There is a lot of dark in it


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1706736 said:


> Don't put this on me. I'm having a beer. Maybe you forgot but its Quality that makes the calls on stuff like this.


or me...too

I said it'd have some mix but didn't say where
I did say snow early SAT am 
but 4"?...not in my book.

It's going 99% above me.
The hard wind is predicted at 30 mph I think.

So with the little bit of snow coming,
I think getting in a rush to have some entrance ramp plowed is
going to be a stretch.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1706757 said:


> Out to dinner with a few drinks down so I'm saying maybe .25 at my place


In that case 3 inches


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1706756 said:


> Firehouse.com on their fb page


My buddy had the picture of igh ladder 13


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1706765 said:


> My buddy had the picture of igh ladder 13


You have a buddy?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green you should be getting some precipitation soon.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1706768 said:


> You have a buddy?


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1706768 said:


> You have a buddy?


Only one.... I had two but one got tired of my humor!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1706771 said:


> Green you should be getting some precipitation soon.


Nothing yet looks like it is going to start to turn to sleet.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1706765 said:


> My buddy had the picture of igh ladder 13


You know what they say. Friends are friends and buddys sleep together


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu has me at 0.56" snow tonight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1706778 said:


> You know what they say. Friends are friends and buddys sleep together


Maybe in hamel......


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1706778 said:


> You know what they say. Friends are friends and buddys sleep together


Are you his buddy?


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1706782 said:


> Are you his buddy?


Butt.............


----------



## SSS Inc.

Wow, Goldrush turned into a Ford commercial real quick.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1706768 said:


> You have a buddy?


Wow!!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1706792 said:


> Wow, Goldrush turned into a Ford commercial real quick.


Its not a Volvo commercial anymore, or both now?


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1706792 said:


> Wow, Goldrush turned into a Ford commercial real quick.


Yeah. 60 tons uphill!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1706786 said:


> Butt.............


Not that close, he doesn't come on here and cry when someone pokes fun at me or anything like that....


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1706782 said:


> Are you his buddy?


Careful green. We all know what they say about these small towns out west .


----------



## SSS Inc.

If this doesn't make a move to the NE soon it may get a little slickery out.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1706797 said:


> Yeah. 60 tons uphill!


Get a new Bobcat yet?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1706806 said:


> If this doesn't make a move to the NE soon it may get a little slickery out.


I hope not.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1706805 said:


> Careful green. We all know what they say about these small towns out west .


I am not related to him so that can't be true


----------



## Green Grass

Starting to sleet......


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;1706754 said:


> They're on crack... anyone see the dark greens on radar?


liquid to snow ratio's.
some LES up der.
Some rain down there


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1706816 said:


> I am not related to him so that can't be true


What about the other half the FD?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

I'll be done salting everything in about 45 min. Salting kinda heavy, hope I made the right decision


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1706826 said:


> What about the other half the FD?


There is only a father and son.


----------



## SSS Inc.

You guys need to take this garbage over to the plowz thread.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1706818 said:


> Starting to sleet......


Same here...


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1706831 said:


> You guys need to take this garbage over to the plowz thread.


They can't, you get crabby over there!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Have we always been under a winter weather advisory?


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1706831 said:


> You guys need to take this garbage over to the plowz thread.


How else do we get the post count up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS responds to my FB post.

Sleet / light freezing rain. Minor accumulations.

Maybe not going to bed yet.

No salt on hand. Menard's run at 6 am in store? I'm sure Northern Salt is out.


----------



## qualitycut

Hailing out in Eden prairie


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1706837 said:


> Have we always been under a winter weather advisory?


Yes, for sleet / freezing rain. Not snow. Since 3 pm.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1706835 said:


> They can't, you get crabby over there!


I've taken a different persona over there in an effort to keep it going. Even though its pointless I can't stop.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1706838 said:


> How else do we get the post count up.


Thats what I was thinking. posting just to post so we catch up to you know who


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

F me. Friggin Cotton Bowl on 9 is at halftime.

I won't get my Ian update in 30 minutes to tell me slight chance of flurries, show 3.2" on the snow meter, then go to the 7 day with 1-2" possible on the screen.


----------



## 60Grit

Nice to get back to a real episode of Goldrush. I knew someone would say something about the Ford 6.7...

Freezing rain here in Jordan.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1706840 said:


> NWS responds to my FB post.
> 
> Sleet / light freezing rain. Minor accumulations.
> 
> Maybe not going to bed yet.
> 
> No salt on hand. Menard's run at 6 am in store? I'm sure Northern Salt is out.


forgot what altitude the avats were forcasting 
but was a tenth

prolly surface I guess.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1706842 said:


> Yes, for sleet / freezing rain. Not snow. Since 3 pm.


Ok. I just saw the crawler on weather channel.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1706809 said:


> Get a new Bobcat yet?


Not yet. Waiting on some things.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1706844 said:


> I've taken a different persona over there in an effort to keep it going. Even though its pointless I can't stop.


Ah, I see..


----------



## SSS Inc.

The short term forecast seems to leave a lot of unanswered questions. How come we're still at 60% chance of precip when its clearly precipitating.

"ESTIMATED ICE ACCUMULATION OF A TRACE TO FEW TENTHS OF INCH ARE
POSSIBLE BETWEEN NOW AND 300 AM." Thats a lot of ice.!


----------



## BossPlow614

MNZ060>063-068>070-040415- ANOKA-CARVER-DAKOTA-HENNEPIN-RAMSEY-SCOTT-WASHINGTON- INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...MINNEAPOLIS...ST PAUL...STILLWATER 822 PM CST FRI JAN 3 2014 

.NOW... DANGEROUS FREEZING RAIN AND FREEZING DRIZZLE MIXED WITH SLEET...IS MOVING INTO THE TWIN CITY METRO AREA...BETWEEN NOW AND MIDNIGHT. BE AWARE AND PREPARED FOR EXTRA SLICK ROADWAYS AND WALKWAYS. A WIDE AREA OF MIXED PRECIPITATION...MOSTLY FREEZING DRIZZLE OR VERY LIGHT FREEZING RAIN MIXED WITH SLEET OF VERY LIGHT SNOW IS FALLING ACROSS THE EASTERN DAKOTAS AND SPREADING ACROSS THE WEST HALF OF MINNESOTA THIS EVENING. 

COLDER AIR IS PLUNGING SOUTH OUT OF CANADA WILL CHANGE PRECIPITATION TO SNOW SOMETIME AFTER MIDNIGHT.

ESTIMATED ICE ACCUMULATION OF A TRACE TO FEW TENTHS OF INCH ARE POSSIBLE BETWEEN NOW AND 300 AM. THE TRAILING EDGE IS IN THE EASTERN DAKOTAS AND WILL MOVE TO THE WESTERN MINNESOTA BORDER SOMETIME AFTER 300 AM. 



$$ CARLYON 

It'd sure be nice if they gave a snow accumulation since they just state "snow after midnight"


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Ice pellets in vadnais heights


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1706853 said:


> The short term forecast seems to leave a lot of unanswered questions. How come we're still at 60% chance of precip when its clearly precipitating.


NWS forgot to look out the window. :waving::waving:


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1706855 said:


> MNZ060>063-068>070-040415- ANOKA-CARVER-DAKOTA-HENNEPIN-RAMSEY-SCOTT-WASHINGTON- INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...MINNEAPOLIS...ST PAUL...STILLWATER 822 PM CST FRI JAN 3 2014
> 
> .NOW... DANGEROUS FREEZING RAIN AND FREEZING DRIZZLE MIXED WITH SLEET...IS MOVING INTO THE TWIN CITY METRO AREA...BETWEEN NOW AND MIDNIGHT. BE AWARE AND PREPARED FOR EXTRA SLICK ROADWAYS AND WALKWAYS. A WIDE AREA OF MIXED PRECIPITATION...MOSTLY FREEZING DRIZZLE OR VERY LIGHT FREEZING RAIN MIXED WITH SLEET OF VERY LIGHT SNOW IS FALLING ACROSS THE EASTERN DAKOTAS AND SPREADING ACROSS THE WEST HALF OF MINNESOTA THIS EVENING.
> 
> COLDER AIR IS PLUNGING SOUTH OUT OF CANADA WILL CHANGE PRECIPITATION TO SNOW SOMETIME AFTER MIDNIGHT.
> 
> ESTIMATED ICE ACCUMULATION OF A TRACE TO FEW TENTHS OF INCH ARE POSSIBLE BETWEEN NOW AND 300 AM. THE TRAILING EDGE IS IN THE EASTERN DAKOTAS AND WILL MOVE TO THE WESTERN MINNESOTA BORDER SOMETIME AFTER 300 AM.
> 
> $$ CARLYON
> 
> It'd sure be nice if they gave a snow accumulation since they just state "snow after midnight"


A few tenths of an inch of ice is a good amount of ice!!


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1706859 said:


> A few tenths of an inch of ice is a good amount of ice!!


Is that sarcasm?


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1706859 said:


> A few tenths of an inch of ice is a good amount of ice!!


i think they blew it, whatever happens. I hope it changes over to snow soon. Rather have snow than .2" of ice. Pretty sure this would be a story if we weren't going to have the cold.


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1706861 said:


> Is that sarcasm?


That's almost a 1/4" That's enough to skate down the street.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If you watch the Midwest radar, the whole line of moisture is shifting Se rather than NE.


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1706861 said:


> Is that sarcasm?


No..... 1/4-1/3" of ice is a lot!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1706866 said:


> If you watch the Midwest radar, the whole line of moisture is shifting Se rather than NE.


Saw that too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1706862 said:


> i think they blew it, whatever happens. I hope it changes over to snow soon. Rather have snow than .2" of ice. Pretty sure this would be a story if we weren't going to have the cold.


That's what I said 2 days ago. That if this was a normal week, this snow would have been Storm Jonathan.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Barlow doesn't seem to worried about it..


----------



## unit28

love the new shasta pop

anyway...
NDAK shifts South
pretty much the backside of the LPS so to speak.
As it wraps I think this is ist
s corse.

Just scaving the top N Metro?


----------



## SnowGuy73

I better run out and load some salt.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1706866 said:


> If you watch the Midwest radar, the whole line of moisture is shifting Se rather than NE.


It sure doesn't look like its going anywhere for a while. I can't believe that this wont be a mess whether it changes over to snow or not.


----------



## djagusch

SnowGuy73;1706867 said:


> No..... 1/4-1/3" of ice is a lot!


With below 0 temps till Tuesday it will be a big issue for awhile.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1706870 said:


> Barlow doesn't seem to worried about it..


Barlow sticking with "should stay under an inch".


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1706866 said:


> If you watch the Midwest radar, the whole line of moisture is shifting Se rather than NE.


you type faster than I can post pictures...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1706873 said:


> It sure doesn't look like its going anywhere for a while. I can't believe that this wont be a mess whether it changes over to snow or not.


It will be a mess.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1706840 said:


> NWS responds to my FB post.
> 
> Sleet / light freezing rain. Minor accumulations.
> 
> Maybe not going to bed yet.
> 
> No salt on hand. Menard's run at 6 am in store? I'm sure Northern Salt is out.


They have bagged product but their text message today said closed all weekend regardless


----------



## SSS Inc.

What does the Novak say???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1706877 said:


> you type faster than I can post pictures...


Used to operating with one hand.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Gophers heading to overtime against Colgate. Fire the Don!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1706882 said:


> Used to operating with one hand.


Don't even want to ask


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Very light rain in Roseville


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1706880 said:


> They have bagged product but their text message today said closed all weekend regardless


Of course......

All it tells me is, either there's no money in it to support it as a stand alone, or they're hogging all the salt for themselves.

Get "competition" to depend on it, then leave "competition" out to dry so they lose the accounts.


----------



## CityGuy

Just pre treated the driveway. It' raining, snowing and sleeting all at the same time. It is a little slick but not terrible yet. If you are going to pre treat now would be a good time.


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1706885 said:


> Don't even want to ask


:laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1706885 said:


> Don't even want to ask


I'm a MASTER when I have both hands available.


----------



## SnowGuy73

My driveway is pure ice already.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We have yellows mixing in on the radar.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1706887 said:


> Of course......
> 
> All it tells me is, either there's no money in it to support it as a stand alone, or they're hogging all the salt for themselves.
> 
> Get "competition" to depend on it, then leave "competition" out to dry so they lose the accounts.


That sounds about right. They have great products but from hearing what everyone on here has dealt with from them, I may be done purchasing NSI salt.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1706862 said:


> i think they blew it, whatever happens. I hope it changes over to snow soon. Rather have snow than .2" of ice. Pretty sure this would be a story if we weren't going to have the cold.


fricn-A
someome forecasted with ice frzn RN somewhere up in here?
xysport



who needs NWS?
kidding


----------



## CityGuy

Almost 100 pages in a week. Thats pretty good for us.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1706887 said:


> Of course......
> 
> All it tells me is, either there's no money in it to support it as a stand alone, or they're hogging all the salt for themselves.
> 
> Get "competition" to depend on it, then leave "competition" out to dry so they lose the accounts.


They're hogging it... said they're getting cars in next week.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1706899 said:


> fricn-A
> someome forecasted with ice frzn RN somewhere up in here?
> xysport
> 
> 
> 
> who needs NWS?
> kidding


I know you have more science behind it but every meteogram also showed it the past few days. What we need to know is will it change to snow and when.


----------



## CityGuy

Shootout for the gophers


----------



## unit28

sleet here


----------



## CityGuy

And Gophers lose


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1706914 said:


> sleet here


1/2 and 1/2 here. It gets loud then quiet, loud then quiet.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1706896 said:


> We have yellows mixing in on the radar.


Whats up with that crap. It gonna hit Greens house first.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1706909 said:


> I know you have more science behind it but every meteogram also showed it the past few days. What we need to know is will it change to snow and when.


unfortunantly if you blinked you missed it.
The same day GFS went back to all snow,
withinn the updates.
And was the only blip on the radar.ATT

As far as all snow....
I had that forecasted for early am SAT.

it's getting slippery where they didn't pretreat I can tell you that much.

On the HRR as I said this morning will throw some finite details
{changeover}

watch avats or difax -for temps wraps pressure changes
it's in the cards for now


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1706921 said:


> 1/2 and 1/2 here. It gets loud then quiet, loud then quiet.


Same here... nothing accumulating and the rain is melting little holes in the snow that's already on the ground


----------



## SSS Inc.

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/nowcast.php?site=mpx

All sleet, Rain, Freezing rain??


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1706887 said:


> Of course......
> 
> All it tells me is, either there's no money in it to support it as a stand alone, or they're hogging all the salt for themselves.
> 
> Get "competition" to depend on it, then leave "competition" out to dry so they lose the accounts.


Ding ding ding we have a winner


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1706929 said:


> http://www.crh.noaa.gov/nowcast.php?site=mpx
> 
> All sleet, Rain, Freezing rain??


Interesting... For those that are too lazy to click the link...


----------



## SnowGuy73

It hasn't really even hit here yet and I already have a mess!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1706932 said:


> Interesting... For those that are too lazy to click the link...


4 hours of this crap.... Sounds like a good time!


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1706929 said:


> http://www.crh.noaa.gov/nowcast.php?site=mpx
> 
> All sleet, Rain, Freezing rain??


yep
snow just scaves the top of the N metro.

oh wait I said that earlier.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1706934 said:


> It hasn't really even hit here yet and I already have a mess!


Me too. Everything is covered in the junk already.


----------



## ringahding1

Hamelfire;1706778 said:


> You know what they say. Friends are friends and buddys sleep together


xysport :laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1706936 said:


> yep
> snow just scaves the top of the N metro.
> 
> oh wait I said that earlier.


At least you have your english translator turned on on your keyboard now!

Haha.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1706938 said:


> Me too. Everything is covered in the junk already.


Well good thing all my stuff has a 1/4 inch of snow on it from the little snow the other day. Should help with traction.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1706947 said:


> Well good thing all my stuff has a 1/4 inch of snow on it from the little snow the other day. Should help with traction.


Unless it turns into a 1/2" of ice.  Just kidding.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1706947 said:


> Well good thing all my stuff has a 1/4 inch of snow on it from the little snow the other day. Should help with traction.


Or its going to freeze solid and you'll have 1/4" more ice then the rest of us!


----------



## unit28

schafer says nothing sbout snow





yet


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1706951 said:


> Unless it turns into a 1/2" of ice.  Just kidding.


Looks like we think alike, but I wasn't kidding!


----------



## ringahding1

BossPlow614;1706897 said:


> That sounds about right. They have great products but from hearing what everyone on here has dealt with from them, I may be done purchasing NSI salt.


A "Friend", not "Buddy"=HAHA said they ran out the other day and they told him to go to D-Rock Landscaping...must be over in the New Brighton area....$95/ton $35/ton salt/sand


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1706954 said:


> Looks like we think alike, but I wasn't kidding!


I really wasn't either but I didn't want Quality mad at me.  My stuff will look the same as his.


----------



## CityGuy

There is a hardware show on DIY right now and the stuff they are showing is pretty cool looking and practicle.


----------



## CityGuy

The sleet is bouncing off the windows at the house. Sounds small but almost a constant sound.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1706958 said:


> I really wasn't either but I didn't want Quality mad at me.  My stuff will look the same as his.


I'm going to be cutting it close on salt. Guessing I'm not the only one.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1706962 said:


> The sleet is bouncing off the windows at the house. Sounds small but almost a constant sound.


The stuff here was the size of small hail mixed with rain and little snow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1706964 said:


> I'm going to be cutting it close on salt. Guessing I'm not the only one.


Anyone have a good place to get a pallet of bagged salt in a pinch? :waving:


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1706967 said:


> Anyone have a good place to get a pallet of bagged salt in a pinch? :waving:


A 24 hour home depot.


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;1706941 said:


> At least you have your english translator turned on on your keyboard now!
> 
> Haha.


we could try this...

WAUS43 KKCI 040245
CHIS WA 040245
AIRMET SIERRA FOR IFR VALID UNTIL 040900
AIRMET IFR...ND SD MN WI LM LS MI
FROM 30N INL TO YQT TO 20NE SSM TO 60SE SAW TO 60S FAR TO 60WNW
RAP TO 50NNW ISN TO 30N INL
CIG BLW 010/VIS BLW 3SM *PCPN/BR/BLSN. CONDS CONTG BYD 09Z THRU
15Z.
OTLK VALID 0900-1500Z...IFR ND SD MN IA WI LM LS MI*BOUNDED BY 80NE MOT-30N INL-YQT-20E SSM-40WNW DBQ-20ENE RWF-
30SSW DIK-80NE MOT
CIG BLW 010/VIS BLW 3SM PCPN/BR/BLSN. CONDS CONTG THRU 15Z.

WAUS43 KKCI 040245
**** WA 040245
AIRMET TANGO FOR TURB AND LLWS VALID UNTIL 040900
AIRMET NO SGFNT TURB EXP OUTSIDE OF CNVTV ACT.

WAUS43 KKCI 040245
CHIZ WA 040245
AIRMET ZULU FOR ICE AND FRZLVL VALID UNTIL 040900
AIRMET *ICE...ND SD NE MN IA WI LM LS MI LH*
FROM 80ENE MOT TO 20WNW YQT TO SSM TO YVV TO 30SSE ECK TO 20SSE
TVC TO 20NW DLL TO 30W DSM TO 30ENE OBH TO 50E LBF TO 30ESE PIR
TO FAR TO 80ENE MOT
*MOD ICE BTN 060 AND 160. CONDS CONTG BYD 09Z THRU 15Z.
OTLK VALID 0900-1500Z...ICE SD NE KS MN IA MO WI LM LS MI LH IL*
BOUNDED BY 40NNW INL-YQT-SSM-20NNE YVV-IRK-40ENE GCK-50ESE
LAA-40NNW GLD-70SSE OBH-40S FOD-30SSW MSP-40NNW INL
MOD ICE BTN 060 AND 160. CONDS CONTG THRU 15Z.
FRZLVL...RANGING FROM SFC-120 ACRS AREA
MULT FRZLVL BLW 120 BOUNDED BY 50WSW ICT-OSW-RZC-HMV-GQO-50SW
PZD-40W CEW-20SSE HRV-30N AEX-60E ACT-20NNE OKC-50WSW ICT
MULT FRZLVL BLW 090 BOUNDED BY 60SSE YQT-40SE RHI-20W DXO-FWA-
CVG-HNN-HMV-RZC-OSW-50WSW ICT-50WNW SLN-60ESE LBF-20SSE
ABR-20N FAR-60SSE YQT


----------



## ryde307

I have 5 pallets in hopkins


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1706969 said:


> we could try this...
> 
> WAUS43 KKCI 040245
> CHIS WA 040245
> AIRMET SIERRA FOR IFR VALID UNTIL 040900
> AIRMET IFR...ND SD MN WI LM LS MI
> FROM 30N INL TO YQT TO 20NE SSM TO 60SE SAW TO 60S FAR TO 60WNW
> RAP TO 50NNW ISN TO 30N INL
> CIG BLW 010/VIS BLW 3SM PCPN/BR/BLSN. CONDS CONTG BYD 09Z THRU
> 15Z.
> OTLK VALID 0900-1500Z...IFR ND SD MN IA WI LM LS MI
> BOUNDED BY 80NE MOT-30N INL-YQT-20E SSM-40WNW DBQ-20ENE RWF-
> 30SSW DIK-80NE MOT
> CIG BLW 010/VIS BLW 3SM PCPN/BR/BLSN. CONDS CONTG THRU 15Z.
> 
> WAUS43 KKCI 040245
> **** WA 040245
> AIRMET TANGO FOR TURB AND LLWS VALID UNTIL 040900
> AIRMET NO SGFNT TURB EXP OUTSIDE OF CNVTV ACT.
> 
> WAUS43 KKCI 040245
> CHIZ WA 040245
> AIRMET ZULU FOR ICE AND FRZLVL VALID UNTIL 040900
> AIRMET ICE...ND SD NE MN IA WI LM LS MI LH
> FROM 80ENE MOT TO 20WNW YQT TO SSM TO YVV TO 30SSE ECK TO 20SSE
> TVC TO 20NW DLL TO 30W DSM TO 30ENE OBH TO 50E LBF TO 30ESE PIR
> TO FAR TO 80ENE MOT
> MOD ICE BTN 060 AND 160. CONDS CONTG BYD 09Z THRU 15Z.
> OTLK VALID 0900-1500Z...ICE SD NE KS MN IA MO WI LM LS MI LH IL
> BOUNDED BY 40NNW INL-YQT-SSM-20NNE YVV-IRK-40ENE GCK-50ESE
> LAA-40NNW GLD-70SSE OBH-40S FOD-30SSW MSP-40NNW INL
> MOD ICE BTN 060 AND 160. CONDS CONTG THRU 15Z.
> FRZLVL...RANGING FROM SFC-120 ACRS AREA
> MULT FRZLVL BLW 120 BOUNDED BY 50WSW ICT-OSW-RZC-HMV-GQO-50SW
> PZD-40W CEW-20SSE HRV-30N AEX-60E ACT-20NNE OKC-50WSW ICT
> MULT FRZLVL BLW 090 BOUNDED BY 60SSE YQT-40SE RHI-20W DXO-FWA-
> CVG-HNN-HMV-RZC-OSW-50WSW ICT-50WNW SLN-60ESE LBF-20SSE
> ABR-20N FAR-60SSE YQT


O..... Its off again!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1706968 said:


> A 24 hour home depot.


Those still exist?


----------



## Ranger620

SnowGuy73;1706964 said:


> I'm going to be cutting it close on salt. Guessing I'm not the only one.


Nope your not the only one. I hope us salt is open in the am
i got enough for one run but judging by how its coming down were gonna have to hit it a few times


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1706972 said:


> Those still exist?


I know they used to... Bloomington was/is one off of American Blvd.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Otherwise Wal-Mart is open 24 hours.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I have this feeling its snowing by lwnmwrman.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ranger620;1706974 said:


> Nope your not the only one. I hope us salt is open in the am


You and me both.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1706979 said:


> I have this feeling its snowing by lwnmwrman.


Radar is saying it is.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1706976 said:


> I know they used to... Bloomington was/is one off of American Blvd.


Pretty sure they are not anymore.


----------



## BossPlow614

unit28;1706969 said:


> we could try this...
> 
> WAUS43 KKCI 040245
> CHIS WA 040245
> AIRMET SIERRA FOR IFR VALID UNTIL 040900
> AIRMET IFR...ND SD MN WI LM LS MI
> FROM 30N INL TO YQT TO 20NE SSM TO 60SE SAW TO 60S FAR TO 60WNW
> RAP TO 50NNW ISN TO 30N INL
> CIG BLW 010/VIS BLW 3SM *PCPN/BR/BLSN. CONDS CONTG BYD 09Z THRU
> 15Z.
> OTLK VALID 0900-1500Z...IFR ND SD MN IA WI LM LS MI*BOUNDED BY 80NE MOT-30N INL-YQT-20E SSM-40WNW DBQ-20ENE RWF-
> 30SSW DIK-80NE MOT
> CIG BLW 010/VIS BLW 3SM PCPN/BR/BLSN. CONDS CONTG THRU 15Z.
> 
> WAUS43 KKCI 040245
> **** WA 040245
> AIRMET TANGO FOR TURB AND LLWS VALID UNTIL 040900
> AIRMET NO SGFNT TURB EXP OUTSIDE OF CNVTV ACT.
> 
> WAUS43 KKCI 040245
> CHIZ WA 040245
> AIRMET ZULU FOR ICE AND FRZLVL VALID UNTIL 040900
> AIRMET ICE...ND SD NE MN IA WI LM LS MI LH
> FROM 80ENE MOT TO 20WNW YQT TO SSM TO YVV TO 30SSE ECK TO 20SSE
> TVC TO 20NW DLL TO 30W DSM TO 30ENE OBH TO 50E LBF TO 30ESE PIR
> TO FAR TO 80ENE MOT
> MOD ICE BTN 060 AND 160. CONDS CONTG BYD 09Z THRU 15Z.
> OTLK VALID 0900-1500Z...ICE SD NE KS MN IA MO WI LM LS MI LH IL
> BOUNDED BY 40NNW INL-YQT-SSM-20NNE YVV-IRK-40ENE GCK-50ESE
> LAA-40NNW GLD-70SSE OBH-40S FOD-30SSW MSP-40NNW INL
> MOD ICE BTN 060 AND 160. CONDS CONTG THRU 15Z.
> FRZLVL...RANGING FROM SFC-120 ACRS AREA
> MULT FRZLVL BLW 120 BOUNDED BY 50WSW ICT-OSW-RZC-HMV-GQO-50SW
> PZD-40W CEW-20SSE HRV-30N AEX-60E ACT-20NNE OKC-50WSW ICT
> MULT FRZLVL BLW 090 BOUNDED BY 60SSE YQT-40SE RHI-20W DXO-FWA-
> CVG-HNN-HMV-RZC-OSW-50WSW ICT-50WNW SLN-60ESE LBF-20SSE
> ABR-20N FAR-60SSE YQT


Those are Metars correct? I remember having to "decode" those in my meteorology class' lab when I was at UND.


----------



## Ranger620

SnowGuy73;1706980 said:


> You and me both.


See you there at 6 am. I called tales flipped a coin. You loose so your bringing breakfast lol


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1706967 said:


> Anyone have a good place to get a pallet of bagged salt in a pinch? :waving:


I think Depot in bloomington is 24hr. Or try walmart


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1706983 said:


> Pretty sure they are not anymore.


You'd know better than me, i don't shop there anymore.


----------



## qualitycut

Gertens may be open they open during events sometimes.


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;1706970 said:


> I have 5 pallets in hopkins


Might be calling you! I'm not too worried... I go through like 5 bags per snowfall and I just dont have a ton of accounts that ask for it... I have 10-15 bags left and probably should have run to NSI for a pallet today...

Just thinking some a la carte calls may start coming in tomorrow morning...


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1706988 said:


> You'd know better than me, i don't shop there anymore.


I remembered seeing a winter hours sign. Just checked but they open at 6 a.m.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Geez the yellow stuff isn't even here yet!

Edit: but it is loosing a bit of steam and turning back green


----------



## SnowGuy73

For as dramatic as these weather people on tv love to be, they sure aren't concerned with this rain crap going on.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1706997 said:


> For as dramatic as these weather people on tv love to be, they sure aren't concerned with this rain crap going on.


Why would they, record colds to talk about.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1706998 said:


> Why would they, record colds to talk about.


That's it too.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1707000 said:


> That's it too.


Yup.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1707001 said:


> Yup.......


How was dinner?


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1706997 said:


> For as dramatic as these weather people on tv love to be, they sure aren't concerned with this rain crap going on.


That's because they dont have parking lots to worry about in the morning!

With the news ppl talking like they have, it seems like most people won't be going out of their house from tmrw until Wednesday as if we're getting hit by a hurricane.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1707002 said:


> How was dinner?


Was real good, nice place good eye candy.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Ranger620;1706974 said:


> Nope your not the only one. I hope us salt is open in the am
> i got enough for one run but judging by how its coming down were gonna have to hit it a few times


8-12 they said.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Weather channel now says about an inch of snow tonight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1707007 said:


> Was real good, nice place good eye candy.


Ya, I've only been there a couple times, but yes!


----------



## qualitycut

So just went and walked around the street a bit was pavement this morning now slightly covered. Not slick at all and that was with my worn out sneakers


----------



## SSS Inc.

Not sure how the radar lines up with the NWS Graphicast unless there's some cracking of the whip pretty quick here.


----------



## ryde307

Also if people need salt a friend has a garden center in shakopee/chasms and has bulk and 10-12 pallets of bagged


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1707011 said:


> So just went and walked around the street a bit was pavement this morning now slightly covered. Not slick at all and that was with my worn out sneakers


I was just going to ask you if its doing anything there.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Jeez you guys have been busy on here today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1707014 said:


> Also if people need salt a friend has a garden center in shakopee/chasms and has bulk and 10-12 pallets of bagged


Is that the one off of flying cloud?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1707016 said:


> Jeez you guys have been busy on here today.


And that was before we thought we were getting this stuff!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1707015 said:


> I was just going to ask you if its doing anything there.


Been sleeting here for a while but its not slick at all. Kinda gritty


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1707020 said:


> Been sleeting here for a while but its not slick at all. Kinda gritty


Little ice balls.... Might as well plow everything before salting tonight!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I got my sidewalk guy headed out to do my zero tolerance account in WBL at 5 am.

I got a buddy hauling snow in Forest Lake right now, he says it's light. You can hear it on the windshield, but you can't really see anything.

I'm headed to bed for good. Got some yellow going to move through on the north side shortly.

Other than my zero tolerance, all salt is on call, so I'll just wait for the ringer.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1707007 said:


> was real good, nice place good eye candy.


yeah baby!


----------



## BossPlow614

Snowing pretty good now. Everything is white.


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1707026 said:


> Snowing pretty good now. Everything is white.


Are you serious Clark?


----------



## CityGuy

From NWS on FB:

The Twin Cities metro and surrounding areas in Minnesota into west central Wisconsin can expected a coating of ice with a period of sleet and freezing rain moving across the area through around 1 AM. Some locations could pick up over a tenth of an inch of ice.
Like


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hot damn. Its snowing here too all of a sudden. I better go to bed.


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1707026 said:


> Snowing pretty good now. Everything is white.


I can confirm... just a few miles south of him in Maple Grove...

HUGE flakes... I knew I should be worried when I didn't hear stuff hitting the windows anymore...


----------



## CityGuy

Still sleeting here lightly.


----------



## unit28

getting


warmer?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1707030 said:


> Hot damn. Its snowing here too all of a sudden. I better go to bed.


Still sleet and rain here.


----------



## 60Grit

SnowGuy73;1707018 said:


> Is that the one off of flying cloud?


101 and old 212


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1707030 said:


> Hot damn. Its snowing here too all of a sudden. I better go to bed.


It will switch again.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CJ's Outdoor;1707037 said:


> 101 and old 212


Ya, old 212 is flying cloud.

What do they charge per ton of salt?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Back to sleet


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1707027 said:


> Are you serious Clark?












I suppose I should probably go put the blade back on?


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1707040 said:


> Back to sleet


Me too. I guess I'll stay up a little bit.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1707043 said:


> Me too. I guess I'll stay up a little bit.


Told ya soo....


----------



## 60Grit

SnowGuy73;1707039 said:


> Ya, old 212 is flying cloud.
> 
> What do they charge per ton of salt?


Depends where you are on the road.

Not sure on price...convenient for you though.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1707044 said:


> Told ya soo....


Mine hasn't changed yet.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1707047 said:


> Mine hasn't changed yet.


I didn't qoute yours though.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1707044 said:


> Told ya soo....


Tell me anymore and it changes to snow I might not get up. :crying:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Back to snow again. If it changes over for good soon I would think the stuff on Radar will add up to enough to plow. 


EDIT: GIANT flakes.


----------



## OC&D

What the heck is going on out there?!? I ran some errands, got back here at like 8:30 or so and started the Gopher game and nothing was happening. I go to let the dog out and it's a damn mess. Then I look on here and this thread is about 10 pages past where I would have expected it. Wtf?

I've got nothing hooked up...no spreader, no plow, no nothing.

Whatever. I'm tempted just to go to bed and let the phone wake me up.


----------



## unit28

yep
getting warmer

we're all back to mix now

except SW where the rain has expanded


----------



## SnowGuy73

CJ's Outdoor;1707045 said:


> Depends where you are on the road.
> 
> Not sure on price...convenient for you though.


I just meant where they are.

Convenient depending on price though.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1707054 said:


> What the heck is going on out there?!? I ran some errands, got back here at like 8:30 or so and started the Gopher game and nothing was happening. I go to let the dog out and it's a damn mess. Then I look on here and this thread is about 10 pages past where I would have expected it. Wtf?
> 
> I've got nothing hooked up...no spreader, no plow, no nothing.
> 
> Whatever. I'm tempted just to go to bed and let the phone wake me up.


You better get working on stuff!


----------



## SSS Inc.

This won't take long if it keeps up. Five minutes and counting. 

EDIT: These are the flakes that stand on their sides.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Cotton Bowl on 9 is a heck of a game.


----------



## cbservicesllc

1/2" from Maple Grove... anybody got eyes on where the snow/no snow line is?

EDIT: Back to Sleet/Frzg Rain again...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Backside past Willmar now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Snowing here now.... Flakes the size of dinner plates!


----------



## ringahding1

20* here & snowing like a mafr


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1707063 said:


> 1/2" from Maple Grove... anybody got eyes on where the snow/no snow line is?


I was wondering the same. I've got good snow, adding up QUICK. no lie.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1707064 said:


> Backside past Willmar now.


At this rate it will only take an hour or two.

**Def. inch an hour type stuff.


----------



## ryde307

Just got home from Shakopee. I went and watched some snocross then to the casino for a bit. The roads were not to bad. Alot better than expected. It is snowing pretty good now though. It looks like the south metro might be in this for a bit. I think a half inch of snow should be pretty easy.
IT is warm though. I saw one DOT truck out and things were turning wet about 1/4 mile behind him.


----------



## CityGuy

Mostly rain here now few ice pellots.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1707068 said:


> I was wondering the same. I've got good snow, adding up QUICK. no lie.


I just checked traffic cams and everything looks snowy down to snowguy and over to ringahding


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1707054 said:


> What the heck is going on out there?!? I ran some errands, got back here at like 8:30 or so and started the Gopher game and nothing was happening. I go to let the dog out and it's a damn mess. Then I look on here and this thread is about 10 pages past where I would have expected it. Wtf?
> 
> I've got nothing hooked up...no spreader, no plow, no nothing.
> 
> Whatever. I'm tempted just to go to bed and let the phone wake me up.


That's what I'm thinking.


----------



## BossPlow614

ryde307;1707072 said:


> Just got home from Shakopee. I went and watched some snocross then to the casino for a bit. The roads were not to bad. Alot better than expected. It is snowing pretty good now though. It looks like the south metro might be in this for a bit. I think a half inch of snow should be pretty easy.
> IT is warm though. I saw one DOT truck out and things were turning wet about 1/4 mile behind him.


Crap, I totally forgot about snocross tonight. And the first round of Supercross is live on Fox Sports 1 tmrw night so thats my plan rather than freezing outside watching sno-x. . Did Hibbert dominate?


----------



## ryde307

Easiest way to share. His name is Chris. I know he is home sick but if you need salt someone will get it loaded for you.


----------



## unit28

not getting crap now....


----------



## CityGuy

sounds like a bad wreck at hwy 12 and cty 6. requesting air care and they won;t fly. must be a few slick spots out there or another 4x4 idiot.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1707079 said:


> Easiest way to share. His name is Chris. I know he is home sick but if you need salt someone will get it loaded for you.


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1707077 said:


> That's what I'm thinking.


Is it not snowing by you? If you know the Movie A Christmas Story and the shot is outside Ralphie's window.....thats what it looks like. Almost 1/2" already.


----------



## cbservicesllc

With the sleet/frzg rain I'm getting now it's "helping" compact the stuff that has fallen already...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Snowing here, not that hard though. Just big flakes.


----------



## ryde307

BossPlow614;1707078 said:


> Crap, I totally forgot about snocross tonight. And the first round of Supercross is live on Fox Sports 1 tmrw night so thats my plan ather than freezing outside watching sno-x. . Did Hibbert dominate?


I didn't see a ton of racing but the one I saw he raced he did. Started 2nd took the lead on lap 2. Won by 5 seconds or so.
He now has the all time wins over Blair Morgan. Which you are probably not old enough to even know who he is. Back when I raced I got to ride a couple practices with Morgan. I would be hauling @ss I thought and he would then come by like I was sitting still.


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;1707079 said:


> Easiest way to share. His name is Chris. I know he is home sick but if you need salt someone will get it loaded for you.


Thanks Ryde!


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1707084 said:


> With the sleet/frzg rain I'm getting now it's "helping" compact the stuff that has fallen already...


Thats my thought, if it keeps switching its just going to compact.


----------



## Green Grass

There is nothing on the ground but about a 1/4 of ice


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like backside should be about to Waverly


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1707085 said:


> Snowing here, not that hard though. Just big flakes.


Sss is just getting himself excited


----------



## ryde307

Hamelfire;1707081 said:


> sounds like a bad wreck at hwy 12 and cty 6. requesting air care and they won;t fly. must be a few slick spots out there or another 4x4 idiot.


That is a dangerous spot. Lots of fatal crashes since the redid it. It's all a bridge so it's always icy. Then when it opens near Long Lake it looks like a 2 lane rd with the train tracks. I have seen a couple close calls for head on collisions.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Weather channel is back down to less than an inch tonight now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

This might just be another one that accu is right on.


----------



## OC&D

Those are some huge flakes. I'm not going out there but I've gotta be close to 3/8"-1/2".

I suppose I better call this my last drink, set my alarm and head to bed. Good grief.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1707092 said:


> Sss is just getting himself excited


Haha. Might be.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1707080 said:


> not getting crap now....





qualitycut;1707092 said:


> Sss is just getting himself excited


I'm not lying. Snowing like crazy. No mix for at least 30 minutes. HUGE flakes.


----------



## Camden

Have you guys been able to buy ClearLane yet? I remember reading that it's in short supply right now. Just wondering if anyone has stepped up and made some available.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1707096 said:


> Those are some huge flakes. I'm not going out there but I've gotta be close to 3/8"-1/2".
> 
> I suppose I better call this my last drink, set my alarm and head to bed. Good grief.


Wouldn't pour that drink down the sink quite yet.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like the tail end is just coming into mcloud county now.


----------



## ryde307

I'm heading into our shop now. We are sending salt trucks and sidewalks out now while it is still warm.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

F'n Cotton Bowl is going to go to Overtime.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1707095 said:


> This might just be another one that accu is right on.


What did they have?


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1707100 said:


> Wouldn't pour that drink down the sink quite yet.


Oh, make no mistake, I wouldn't pour it down the drain...I just wouldn't have another.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1707103 said:


> F'n Cotton Bowl is going to go to Overtime.


No they will score a td


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1707099 said:


> Have you guys been able to buy ClearLane yet? I remember reading that it's in short supply right now. Just wondering if anyone has stepped up and made some available.


Ryde got some from us salt the other day.


----------



## ryde307

Camden;1707099 said:


> Have you guys been able to buy ClearLane yet? I remember reading that it's in short supply right now. Just wondering if anyone has stepped up and made some available.


I know what US salt has left is reserved for DOT. They are making their own as fast as they can it sounds like. We did get a load of it delivered today. It is not as green but seems to work fine.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1707104 said:


> What did they have?


.1 ice and .56 or something for snow.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1707091 said:


> Looks like backside should be about to Waverly


Still sleet


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1707106 said:


> No they will score a td


No, field goal, cause I'm waiting for what Ian says before I decide if I'm going to sleep? Or going to hook up A plow.


----------



## qualitycut

See a touchdown


----------



## SnowGuy73

Back to sleet here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You were right... TOUCHDOWN!!! But wrong team.


----------



## OC&D

...and to think my sidewalks started out the day nice and dry.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1707114 said:


> You were right... TOUCHDOWN!!! But wrong team.


I never said who.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

And to think 2 weeks ago people were all bent out of shape to get parking lots to black.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1707117 said:


> And to think 2 weeks ago people were all bent out of shape to get parking lots to black.


Now we have something to work towards again.


----------



## Green Grass

Seems to be pretty much over


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;1707093 said:


> That is a dangerous spot. Lots of fatal crashes since the redid it. It's all a bridge so it's always icy. Then when it opens near Long Lake it looks like a 2 lane rd with the train tracks. I have seen a couple close calls for head on collisions.


sounds like area was wrong its between 6 and 29/bakerpark raod. Head on 4 hurt. Won;t go into detail here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Pretty much done in the metro. The big accumulations anyways.


----------



## BossPlow614

ryde307;1707087 said:


> I didn't see a ton of racing but the one I saw he raced he did. Started 2nd took the lead on lap 2. Won by 5 seconds or so.
> He now has the all time wins over Blair Morgan. Which you are probably not old enough to even know who he is. Back when I raced I got to ride a couple practices with Morgan. I would be hauling @ss I thought and he would then come by like I was sitting still.


I definitely remember him! I was about 10 or 11 & racing 65s (dirtbike, nvr rode a sled even) in 2003 & remember seeing him on tv racing snocross. I think he had a bad crash at a Canadian Supercross & was paralyzed around 2008?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1707120 said:


> sounds like area was wrong its between 6 and 29/bakerpark raod. Head on 4 hurt. Won;t go into detail here.


Pc update don't sound good. Msp requested... Never good.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1707126 said:


> Pc update don't sound good. Msp requested... Never good.


Reconstruction for us Non-responders?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1707126 said:


> Pc update don't sound good. Msp requested... Never good.


For Recon I suppose... its usually the ME that I worry about...


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1707126 said:


> Pc update don't sound good. Msp requested... Never good.


You listening on a scanner or what?


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1707131 said:


> For Recon I suppose... its usually the ME that I worry about...


Ya............


----------



## qualitycut

Did sss go ni ni


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1707098 said:


> I'm not lying. Snowing like crazy. No mix for at least 30 minutes. HUGE flakes.


I might have a radr pic to prove you're not lying.

It'll cost 14/95 for me to post it though.....


----------



## Camden

ryde307;1707108 said:


> I know what US salt has left is reserved for DOT. They are making their own as fast as they can it sounds like. We did get a load of it delivered today. It is not as green but seems to work fine.


Thanks. I'll head down there next week to grab a load. My supplier just jacked their price of straight rock salt by about 40% today. Just insane pricing so I'm all done with them.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1707132 said:


> You listening on a scanner or what?


Nope. I don't have wright county on there...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1707136 said:


> Thanks. I'll head down there next week to grab a load. My supplier just jacked their price of straight rock salt by about 40% today. Just insane pricing so I'm all done with them.


I'd call before you come down, make sure they have it. Especially after tonight!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I want Ian! I want Ian!!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1707137 said:


> Nope. I don't have wright county on there...


Scanner radio


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1707137 said:


> Nope. I don't have wright county on there...


Thats in Hennepin cty.

If I'm not mistaken thats the just west of McCauley Rd & SW of the hwy 12 & cty 6 intersection a couple miles? Pretty dangerous in conditions like this, really hilly.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Buddy said most he could find around Forest Lake was .75".


----------



## OC&D

It's back to sleet or some crap here. I have about 1/2" of some really messed up stuff out there on my walks.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Pretty much wrapping up here in Maple Grove, everything compacted... it was touch and go there for a minute!

Here's the official deck railing measurement... (top of the rivot is 1/2")


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1707143 said:


> Buddy said most he could find around Forest Lake was .75".


So you've got a buddy too?

Nice! Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1707142 said:


> Thats in Hennepin cty.
> 
> If I'm not mistaken thats the just west of McCauley Rd & SW of the hwy 12 & cty 6 intersection a couple miles? Pretty dangerous in conditions like this, really hilly.


O, I thought maple plain was Wright county... My bad!


----------



## 09Daxman

Stopped sleeping around me at about 1015 1030 turned to snow. And it's been coming down good for the past 20 min or so. Location is Oakdale


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1707142 said:


> Thats in Hennepin cty.
> 
> If I'm not mistaken thats the just west of McCauley Rd & SW of the hwy 12 & cty 6 intersection a couple miles? Pretty dangerous in conditions like this, really hilly.


Yea maple plain?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

09Daxman;1707150 said:


> Stopped sleeping around me at about 1015 1030 turned to snow. And it's been coming down good for the past 20 min or so. Location is Oakdale


Who's sleeping around? Hope you're not married!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

About 1/2" at my house.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1707154 said:


> Who's sleeping around? Hope you're not married!!


And if he is? Lucky duck I miss those days


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wonder if 9 will even have news tonight? They're sticking with the post game for quite some time.


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1707151 said:


> Yea maple plain?


McCulley *** stupid auto correct.

And yeah just south of maple plain, Minnetrista.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Pound out 2 more pages.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

American Idol in 10 days.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Actually page and a 1/2.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1707158 said:


> Wonder if 9 will even have news tonight? They're sticking with the post game for quite some time.


Sounds like they are...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Where did everyone go???


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1707161 said:


> American Idol in 10 days.


Justified and shameless start soon


----------



## qualitycut

Packers game wasn't sold out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Snowing again here.


----------



## BossPlow614

Looks like no Ian tonight.


----------



## qualitycut

I think sss scared everyone into bed.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1707164 said:


> Where did everyone go???


Ahh buzzkill... it's Fraser...


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1707167 said:


> Packers game wasn't sold out.


I think it is now.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1707164 said:


> Where did everyone go???


I'm still here. I'm just waiting for you to post something worth responding to..... 

Oops, looks like you did!

Screw it. I'm having another drink.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1707170 said:


> I think sss scared everyone into bed.


I'm heading out as soon as its done, done.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1707172 said:


> I think it is now.


Yea corporate sponsors bought the rest.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1707175 said:


> Yea corporate sponsors bought the rest.


I heard something like its been 27 years since they haven't sold out a game.


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1707170 said:


> I think sss scared everyone into bed.


SSS just up and left us high and dry! How are we supposed to know what's happening in South Minneapolis now??!?!?!? And here I thought he was a team player.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Were going to get over 1300 pages tonight!


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1707178 said:


> Were going to get over 1300 pages tonight!


No thanks to SSS......


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1707177 said:


> SSS just up and left us high and dry! How are we supposed to know what's happening in South Minneapolis now??!?!?!? And here I thought he was a team player.


I can tell you what's happening south of the river..


----------



## deicepro

Holy jeez

you guys are racking up the posts...


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1707179 said:


> No thanks to SSS......


Hahahahah!


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1707177 said:


> SSS just up and left us high and dry! How are we supposed to know what's happening in South Minneapolis now??!?!?!? And here I thought he was a team player.


He was worried he was going to have to plow so hr went to bed. Now he's going to wake up and have no one to talk to.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1707178 said:


> Were going to get over 1300 pages tonight!


I'm only at 650... xysport


----------



## SnowGuy73

I think everyone went to work!

I got time yet before its through here.


----------



## cbservicesllc

deicepro;1707182 said:


> Holy jeez
> 
> you guys are racking up the posts...


We're trying to beat Canada this year ussmileyflag ussmileyflag ussmileyflag


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yeah, I think I might wander out, hook up a plow, load up 10 have of salt and go for a drive.

Doesn't sound like a lot....

OCD...what do you have in St. Paul?


----------



## qualitycut

K finally went and measured a little under a half inch. Little sleet still falling.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1707187 said:


> We're trying to beat Canada this year ussmileyflag ussmileyflag ussmileyflag


Hush............


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sounds like everyone got about the same.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1707187 said:


> We're trying to beat Canada this year ussmileyflag ussmileyflag ussmileyflag


Don't tell anyone!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1707191 said:


> Sounds like everyone got about the same.


Can't wait to see who's lots are plowed again tomorrow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1707185 said:


> I'm only at 650... xysport


Yeah, if we take quality's page number for Canada, but post it on our settings, we've already got them!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1707190 said:


> Hush............


Dang you're right... could be a spy... my bad


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Thinking maybe I'll go scrape the two banks that always *****.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I actually like Mr Giggles over Ian.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1707194 said:


> Can't wait to see who's lots are plowed again tomorrow.


I'm thinking about plowing mine before I salt. That way I use less salt and better chances of it burning the rest off before we get really cold.

Otherwise I'm really f#cked!


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1707188 said:


> Yeah, I think I might wander out, hook up a plow, load up 10 have of salt and go for a drive.
> 
> Doesn't sound like a lot....
> 
> OCD...what do you have in St. Paul?


1/2" of crap. I'm not even sure what I'd call it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

1300!!!!!!!!***


----------



## SnowGuy73

At this rate we will have 2000 by February.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1707200 said:


> 1/2" of crap. I'm not even sure what I'd call it.


Solid ice this time tomorrow is what is call it if you don't do anything with it tonight!


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1707202 said:


> At this rate we will have 2000 by February.


Yep, and you'll have about 50% of all the posts in the thread.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Post 900 was on 11-21. That means we're only averaging 10 posts per day since 900.


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1707203 said:


> Solid ice this time tomorrow is what is call it if you don't do anything with it tonight!


Yeah, well I don't have any salt and no where to go get any right now. I have one lot with a 1" trigger which we haven't hit, so I don't really know what I should do at this point....other than maybe mix another drink!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1707203 said:


> Solid ice this time tomorrow is what is call it if you don't do anything with it tonight!


I'll have solid ice.

1" is not reached.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1707203 said:


> Solid ice this time tomorrow is what is call it if you don't do anything with it tonight!


I'm heading out in the AM... just a couple walks to shovel and salt before monday morning... but then I'll be out if anyone starts calling in a panic....


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1707206 said:


> Post 900 was on 11-21. That means we're only averaging 10 posts per day since 900.


I kind of dig on these stats you keep throwing out, and I'm not sure why.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1707204 said:


> Yep, and you'll have about 50% of all the posts in the thread.


Someone's gotta do it!


----------



## qualitycut

All my salt is on call and by then it will be to late


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1707207 said:


> Yeah, well I don't have any salt and no where to go get any right now. I have one lot with a 1" trigger which we haven't hit, so I don't really know what I should do at this point....other than maybe mix another drink!


Pretty much what I've decided.


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1707213 said:


> All my salt is on call and by then it will be to late


I have two lots where I salt at my discretion, but the triggers are 1" and 1.5", so it makes situations like this pretty much impossible.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Page 1000 was on 12/15. We did 300 pages in 18 days


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1707206 said:


> Post 900 was on 11-21. That means we're only averaging 10 posts per day since 900.


Posts or Pages?


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1707215 said:


> Pretty much what I've decided.


Excellent! I'd mix you one if you were here, but you're not, so I'll just mix two and have yours for myself!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1707213 said:


> All my salt is on call and by then it will be to late


Same thing here.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1707218 said:


> Posts or Pages?


Pages. My bad......


----------



## SnowGuy73

28 degrees out I wish I had salt instead of clearlane.


----------



## 09Daxman

LwnmwrMan22;1707154 said:


> Who's sleeping around? Hope you're not married!!


Hahaha oops I ment sleeting. Damn auto correct. But no I'm not married, I'm 23. But I feel like I'm married, been with the same girl for 2 and a half years now. I know thats nothing compared to some of you guys.


----------



## BossPlow614

2.5 pages in about 10 min!


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1707216 said:


> I have two lots where I salt at my discretion, but the triggers are 1" and 1.5", so it makes situations like this pretty much impossible.


So pretty much only if its all ice.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1707224 said:


> 2.5 pages in about 10 min!


Ain't no work.... Wives are sleeping.... What else is there?? Bonus Cinemax is over.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1707221 said:


> Pages. My bad......


No worries... thought maybe I was freakin' out


----------



## qualitycut

I need a load of fire wood if your bored Lwnmrr


----------



## OC&D

09Daxman;1707223 said:


> But I feel like I'm married, been with the same girl for 2 and a half years now. I know thats nothing compared to some of you guys.


You are wasting your youth, but you won't realize it until you're my age.


----------



## unit28

Can't really call it 1300 till you see 1400
Do the math


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1707229 said:


> You are wasting your youth, but you won't realize it until you're my age.


Heh, ain't that the truth.


----------



## OC&D

unit28;1707230 said:


> Can't really call it 1300 till you see 1400
> Do the math


Or do you mean 1301?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1707228 said:


> I need a load of fire wood if your bored Lwnmrr


I got wood. AND I'm not bored....at the moment.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1707229 said:


> You are wasting your youth, but you won't realize it until you're my age.


I didn't settle down till 25, 18-24.9 where the best years of my life.


----------



## BossPlow614

09Daxman;1707223 said:


> Hahaha oops I ment sleeting. Damn auto correct. But no I'm not married, I'm 23. But I feel like I'm married, been with the same girl for 2 and a half years now. I know thats nothing compared to some of you guys.


22 & staying single forever! Chicks our age are nuts.


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1707230 said:


> Can't really call it 1300 till you see 1400
> Do the math


It was the start of 1300, now were on 1301


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1707237 said:


> 22 & staying single forever! Chicks our age are nuts.


They're all nuts.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1707235 said:


> I got wood. AND I'm not bored....at the moment.


Not sure how to take this but I'm talking FIRE wood.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1707241 said:


> Not sure how to take this but I'm talking FIRE wood.


Oh. Whoops.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1707237 said:


> 22 & staying single forever! Chicks our age are nuts.


Then who you trying to pic up with the fancy jeans.


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1707236 said:


> I didn't settle down till 25, 18-24.9 where the best years of my life.


I didn't until 30, but the most interesting years were from about 18-28. I have no complaints though.


----------



## qualitycut

Sss is going to freak when he sees there has been 5+ pages


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1707243 said:


> Then who you trying to pic up with the fancy jeans.


Ya, I thought he bought them for his boss!

His mom maybe.....


----------



## ryde307

1/4-1/2" From Chanhassen to Hopkins. The roads are not bad. Once this freezes if they don't get it clear the roads will be horrible till Wed or whenever it warms up.
We are scraping a couple lots to use less salt. 
Sidewalks guys are covering both routes with one truck. I thought it was going to be mostly salt only so they may have a long night ahead.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Especially if he wakes up at 2 am, just kinda cracks one eye open.

Surprising how quickly the second eye clears up when you see 6 pages.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1707248 said:


> 1/4-1/2" From Chanhassen to Hopkins. The roads are not bad. Once this freezes if they don't get it clear the roads will be horrible till Wed or whenever it warms up.
> We are scraping a couple lots to use less salt.
> Sidewalks guys are covering both routes with one truck. I thought it was going to be mostly salt only so they may have a long night ahead.


My plan exactly!


----------



## OC&D

BossPlow614;1707237 said:


> 22 & staying single forever! Chicks our age are nuts.


I said the same thing, but I got married at 30, much to the surprise of most of my friends. Nothing is written in stone.

Just use it while you've got it*....that's about the best advice I can give.

*And if you don't have it, at least invest in a really good monitor for your computer.


----------



## 09Daxman

OC&D;1707229 said:


> You are wasting your youth, but you won't realize it until you're my age.


Meh I'm alright with that. I'm happy. Still get to do what I want. Have my toys, and get it whenever I want. Don't know how much more I could ask for.

Btw, I have an inch and a half and it's now sleeting again.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1707253 said:


> I said the same thing, but I got married at 30, much to the surprise of most of my friends. Nothing is written in stone.
> 
> Just use it while you've got it*....that's about the best advice I can give.
> 
> *And if you don't have it, at least invest in a really good screen protector for the monitor for your computer.


Now you're talking. I fixed it for you.


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1707246 said:


> Sss is going to freak when he sees there has been 5+ pages


Serves him right for wimping out on the night's debauchery.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1707252 said:


> My plan exactly!


Sucky my plan includes me sleeping in a warm bed.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

09Daxman;1707254 said:


> Meh I'm alright with that. I'm happy. Still get to do what I want. Have my toys, and get it whenever I want. Don't know how much more I could ask for.
> 
> Btw, I have an inch and a half and it's now sleeting again.


Wait. You have an inch and a half in Oakdale?


----------



## unit28

Nope 1400

I was counting leap year


----------



## qualitycut

09Daxman;170725
Btw said:


> Really? No way


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1707257 said:


> Sucky my plan includes me sleeping in a warm bed.


Upsell, upsell, upsell.... You like this snow crap, we should be in reversed rolls right now!


----------



## OC&D

09Daxman;1707254 said:


> Btw, I have an inch and a half and it's now sleeting again.


Wait, what?!?!?! 

Are you serious?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Wow, oakdale got hit hard.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1707263 said:


> Wait, what?!?!?!
> 
> Are you serious?


No kidding. I have to go check my Maplewood stuff now for SURE!


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1707243 said:


> Then who you trying to pic up with the fancy jeans.


Ha, like my jeans would affect my chances with chicks but no one, I bought them because I wanted to.

It almost seems like a backpack would blow this snow off the sidewalks, the snow is pretty light, with a nice layer of ice underneath. Definitely grabbing the pb770.


----------



## OC&D

unit28;1707260 said:


> Nope 1400
> 
> I was counting leap year


Well I'm confused....but that's nothing new!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1707262 said:


> Upsell, upsell, upsell.... You like this snow crap, we should be in reversed rolls right now!


No I'm saying sucks for you. My plan is going to bed.


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1707266 said:


> Ha, like my jeans would affect my chances with chicks but no one, I bought them because I wanted to.
> 
> It almost seems like a backpack would blow this snow off the sidewalks, the snow is pretty light, with a nice layer of ice underneath. Definitely grabbing the pb770.


Weren't those girls jeans though?......


----------



## cbservicesllc

OC&D;1707253 said:


> I said the same thing, but I got married at 30, much to the surprise of most of my friends. Nothing is written in stone.
> 
> Just use it while you've got it*....that's about the best advice I can give.
> 
> *And if you don't have it, at least invest in a really good monitor for your computer.


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1707269 said:


> Weren't those girls jeans though?......


Haha. Dick


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1707267 said:


> Well I'm confused....but that's nothing new!


At least it was in english!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

What the hell...gonna just throw "yeah, I've got 1.5" " and walk away.

No one else is close to that.


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1707269 said:


> Weren't those girls jeans though?......


Harsh, dude, harsh.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1707268 said:


> No I'm saying sucks for you. My plan is going to bed.


I don't mind salting, make good money. I just prefer to not have ice events. And in this case I'd rather go to bed too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1707275 said:


> Harsh, dude, harsh.


Seriously, I think they were the girls jeans.... I can't think of what they are called now.

Lwnmwrmn, look up the picture, you're good at that stuff.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1707274 said:


> What the hell...gonna just throw "yeah, I've got 1.5" " and walk away.
> 
> No one else is close to that.


He had to be messing around. I've got 1/2" tops and he's due East of me. That, and my buddy in Woodbury probably would have called me *****ing about having to go out if it was more than 1" (all his stuff is on contract).


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Spose I'd better put some underwear on and go hook up the plow if Dax really has the 1.5".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1707277 said:


> Seriously, I think they were the girls jeans.... I can't think of what they are called now.
> 
> Lwnmwrmn, look up the picture, you're good at that stuff.


Bedazzled...... From The Buckle.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1707280 said:


> Bedazzled...... From The Buckle.


And boom goes the dynamite!


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1707279 said:


> Spose I'd better put some underwear on and go hook up the plow if Dax really has the 1.5".


I don't even bother taking them off anymore unless I'm going to shower. 8+ years of marriage will do that to a man. I've lost all hope!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1707279 said:


> Spose I'd better put some underwear on and go hook up the plow if Dax really has the 1.5".


Your poor kids.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I will report back in an hour. Gotta get dressed, unhook a trailer, hook up a plow, take cutting edges out of the back, load some bags of salt, drive down.

I'm already non motivated.


----------



## 09Daxman

Yes I did say 1.5 I will go get a pic in a moment. Stand by


----------



## SnowGuy73

09Daxman;1707285 said:


> Yes I did say 1.5 I will go get a pic in a moment. Stand by


Doesn't effect me but, standing by!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1707282 said:


> I don't even bother taking them off anymore unless I'm going to shower. 8+ years of marriage will do that to a man. I've lost all hope!


Wishful thinking. If it's out there...or there, or between those...


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1707280 said:


> Bedazzled...... From The Buckle.


Oh yeah, I remember that Belt Buckler place being real trendy, but they don't sell Dickies, so I feel a little out of place.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1707287 said:


> Doesn't effect me but, standing by!


I'm standing.... Getting the underwear on....

Oops... Gotta tuck that in.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1707289 said:


> Oh yeah, I remember that Belt Buckler place being real trendy, but they don't sell Dickies, so I feel a little out of place.


They sell men's jeans but, those weren't them.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1707288 said:


> Wishful thinking. If it's out there...or there, or between those...


At least you still have hope!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sleeting here again.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1707290 said:


> I'm standing.... Getting the underwear on....
> 
> Oops... Gotta tuck that in.


It's times like these that if one is going to use tinypic, you'd hope that it would live up to its name.


----------



## qualitycut

09Daxman;1707285 said:


> Yes I did say 1.5 I will go get a pic in a moment. Stand by


On the sides of your drifted drive?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1707279 said:


> Spose I'd better put some underwear on and go hook up the plow if Dax really has the 1.5".


It's feasible... they had a real intense yellow band blow up over there... probably why ringahding hasn't checked in either...


----------



## 09Daxman

Here is the pic. The 2 is a little blurry.


----------



## qualitycut

Just texted my buddy who does a business complex in oakdale , he said I'm up north all they said were flurries.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1707296 said:


> It's feasible... they had a real intense yellow band blow up over there... probably why ringahding hasn't checked in either...


Yeah, I saw that too. Was hoping it was more sleet and not big snowflakes.


----------



## qualitycut

09Daxman;1707297 said:


> Here is the pic. The 2 is a little blurry.


Where abouts in oakdale? Anywhere near burger king and the Kmart


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OCD might want to call HIS buddy in Woodbury and make sure he's looked outside lately.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1707280 said:


> Bedazzled...... From The Buckle.


Rock Revivals! They're not girls jeans I can promise you that!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1707298 said:


> Just texted my buddy who does a business complex in oakdale , he said I'm up north all they said were flurries.


I love people like that. Had that happen to me last year.

Took my two boys to the water park in Duluth, no mom, just guys weekend.

Got up there, swam for 3 hours, checked the phone, everyone texting me to get back home.

Turned around, got home at 1 am, hopped in the truck and went to work.


----------



## OC&D

So SSS goes seepybye, and he's the one guy in S. Minneapolis that could tell me what he's actually got. How does this help me when my 1" trigger is in South Minneapolis?!?!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1707304 said:


> I love people like that.


Haha, me too!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1707304 said:


> I love people like that.


Yea I know.


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1707303 said:


> Rock Revivals! They're not girls jeans I can promise you that!


Hey, its cool man. Whatever you like, its all good.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1707298 said:


> Just texted my buddy who does a business complex in oakdale , he said I'm up north all they said were flurries.


Whoops.....


----------



## 09Daxman

That picture was taken in the middle of my driveway that wad blacktop this morning. And I'm off of 26th and granada. I'm closer to Menards off highway then the burger king and kmart.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1707301 said:


> OCD might want to call HIS buddy in Woodbury and make sure he's looked outside lately.


I sent him a text but he hasn't replied. His morning might be a little unpleasant.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I had a hard time going to a movie tonight, let alone up north.


----------



## SnowGuy73

29 degrees out, damn!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1707304 said:


> I love people like that. Had that happen to me last year.
> 
> Took my two boys to the water park in Duluth, no mom, just guys weekend.
> 
> Got up there, swam for 3 hours, checked the phone, everyone texting me to get back home.
> 
> Turned around, got home at 1 am, hopped in the truck and went to work.


I remember reading that post....


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1707304 said:


> I love people like that. Had that happen to me last year.
> 
> Took my two boys to the water park in Duluth, no mom, just guys weekend.
> 
> Got up there, swam for 3 hours, checked the phone, everyone texting me to get back home.
> 
> Turned around, got home at 1 am, hopped in the truck and went to work.


I think I remember that. If I remember right your kids were feeling a little neglected...


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1707316 said:


> I think I remember that. If I remember right your kids were feeling a little neglected...


And then he offered up camp snoopy


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1707316 said:


> I think I remember that. If I remember right your kids were feeling a little neglected...


I remember, what kid wouldn't.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Well, im heading out here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ill get a measurement here on a minute.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1707319 said:


> Well, im heading out here.


Good luck... drive safe!


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1707316 said:


> I think I remember that. If I remember right your kids were feeling a little neglected...


Yea and they have to watch him walk around with no undies on


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1707319 said:


> Well, im heading out here.


Have fun, I'll be heading to bed in a bit.....


----------



## 09Daxman

Well I'm off to bed for a couple hours then off to plow some stuff. Stay safe out there, I'm sure it's going to be slippery out.


----------



## OC&D

Already it's getting real quiet around here. LM22 left and now SnowGuy.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

OC&D;1707325 said:


> Already it's getting real quiet around here. LM22 left and now SnowGuy.......


Yeah the two top posters go and this place gets lonely


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Good thing I only have a couple to check.

First plow I tried to hook up, switch for the tower is grounding out.

Of course it's right in front of my other plow.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1707328 said:


> Good thing I only have a couple to check.
> 
> First plow I tried to hook up, switch for the tower is grounding out.
> 
> Of course it's right in front of my other plow.


At least your skid isn't gelled up so you'll have no trouble moving it!


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1707328 said:


> Good thing I only have a couple to check.
> 
> First plow I tried to hook up, switch for the tower is grounding out.
> 
> Of course it's right in front of my other plow.


Oh, and BTW, I can guarantee you that W 7th has nothing more than 3/4" of an inch, and that's being generous.


----------



## OC&D

cbservicesllc;1707327 said:


> Yeah the two top posters go and this place gets lonely


It's OK, they talk a lot but say very little.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1707328 said:


> First plow I tried to hook up, switch for the tower is grounding out.


What is it doing - nothing?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1707332 said:


> It's OK, they talk a lot but say very little.


Ouch............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1707333 said:


> What is it doing - nothing?


Hooked it up to a different truck and it worked there, which is fine, as it's not the plow that goes on my truck anyways.

Although now we will see what happens when I try to hook up MY plow.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1707334 said:


> Ouch............


To be fair I grouped you in there only because it was easier.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sent a text to Djaug since he does a larger town home with a 1" trigger over in 09's area as well, but haven't heard back from him.

I'm sure he'll be on it. He's got stuff in Osceola and New Richmond Wi, so that snow should have hit all of those.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I have a very dense half inch of heavy sleet/snow mix.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1707337 said:


> Sent a text to Djaug since he does a larger town home with a 1" trigger over in 09's area as well, but haven't heard back from him.
> 
> I'm sure he'll be on it. He's got stuff in Osceola and New Richmond Wi, so that snow should have hit all of those.


Osceola to Oakdale?!? Is he modeling his business after yours?


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1707338 said:


> I have a very dense half inch of heavy sleet/snow mix.


That's two of us. It's some messy crap.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1707335 said:


> Hooked it up to a different truck and it worked there, which is fine, as it's not the plow that goes on my truck anyways.
> 
> Although now we will see what happens when I try to hook up MY plow.


Weird... just one reason it's nice to have multiple plows


----------



## 60Grit

LwnmwrMan22;1707335 said:


> Hooked it up to a different truck and it worked there, which is fine, as it's not the plow that goes on my truck anyways.
> 
> Although now we will see what happens when I try to hook up MY plow.


maybe you already know this... the pin for the smart hitch is the lone pin in the harness plug that can easily get bent or messed up.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CJ's Outdoor;1707343 said:


> maybe you already know this... the pin for the smart hitch is the lone pin in the harness plug that can easily get bent or messed up.


Of course it is... good to know, I'll file that away... thanks for the info!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1707340 said:


> Osceola to Oakdale?!? Is he modeling his business after yours?


Hell, he goes from Cambridge to North Branch to Osceola to New Richmond.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Report of .75" from **** Rapids, just a hair over an inch south of Lino at 95th Ave.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1707341 said:


> That's two of us. It's some messy crap.


Terrible.....


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1707346 said:


> Hell, he goes from Cambridge to North Branch to Osceola to New Richmond.


Sheesh.

Well, as long as it's profitable, who am I to judge? I'm pretty spread out myself but my numbers work so WTH?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I think the issue with the plow was they sometimes "settle". They don't want to pop up with the switch sometimes and if you jiggle the tower around it "loosens" up? Doesn't act like it's in a bind.

Don't know, but have had it happen before.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gotta load 10 bags of salt and I'll be on my way. With the report of 1" in Lino, that'll add a couple of accounts. Might call a shoveler to duty????????


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1707340 said:


> Osceola to Oakdale?!? Is he modeling his business after yours?


Then to new Richmond. Now I seen why he sticks up for Lwnmrr lol


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1707351 said:


> Gotta load 10 bags of salt and I'll be on my way. With the report of 1" in Lino, that'll add a couple of accounts. Might call a shoveler to duty????????


Load about 25 more bags and I'll PM you a couple of addresses.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Its beautiful outside. 31 in Shakopee.


----------



## 60Grit

LwnmwrMan22;1707350 said:


> I think the issue with the plow was they sometimes "settle". They don't want to pop up with the switch sometimes and if you jiggle the tower around it "loosens" up? Doesn't act like it's in a bind.
> 
> Don't know, but have had it happen before.


hmmm...well its taken off in float, so I would imagine it would settle. Maybe sitting outside in freezing rain could have something to do with it??


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1707354 said:


> Its beautiful outside. 31 in Shakopee.


I don't think 28 degrees has ever felt so good! Ill probably shovel in a t-shirt tonight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1707354 said:


> Its beautiful outside. 31 in Shakopee.


It IS nice out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Can't believe how out of shape I am. Loaded 12 bags onto the tailgate, then into the toolbox in the front of the box. I need a nap.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1707356 said:


> I don't think 28 degrees has ever felt so good! Ill probably shovel in a t-shirt tonight.


Already bailed on the winter coat for the hoodie.


----------



## OC&D

Well have fun guys. I'm out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wow. Plows haven't been on the freeway here yet. MnDOT must be sleeping in.


----------



## cbservicesllc

OC&D;1707360 said:


> Well have fun guys. I'm out.


Same here... morning comes early... enjoy the weather boys...


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1707356 said:


> I don't think 28 degrees has ever felt so good! Ill probably shovel in a t-shirt tonight.


I did! Haha.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I can't believe how many trucks pulling skids I've already seen... I'm a mile from home.


----------



## ringahding1

2" here and melting...Kiddos are in for a big surprise when they wake up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Called in a shoveler. Not so much because I think I need the help, I just don't want to get out of the truck.

This..... 4 posts after I make the remark of how out of shape I am.

Hmmm........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I wish I had one of those homemade snow maker machines to go over to SSS's house right about now.


----------



## ryde307

I am in golden valley at 100 and 394. Everything is around a 1/4" it's melting from the bottom. The bottom layer is crunchy ice. It is pretty nice out. This is tropical compaired to what Monday will be.


----------



## ringahding1

Lots plowing up nice...one load of salt should do it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Even in the hoodie gotta keep the windows down tonight!! Like plowing in early March.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ringahding1;1707378 said:


> Lots plowing up nice...one load of salt should do it


I'm pushing main runs before I salt and I agree. I'm using minimal salt do to that fact, if only we could get a day or two of above freezing temps before the cold.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1707380 said:


> Even in the hoodie gotta keep the windows down tonight!! Like plowing in early March.


I normally always have my window at least halfway down while plowing... Habit I guess.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1707375 said:


> I am in golden valley at 100 and 394. Everything is around a 1/4" it's melting from the bottom. The bottom layer is crunchy ice. It is pretty nice out. This is tropical compaired to what Monday will be.


Very nice out this morning, if only that wind would die down.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Im done.... 

Time for a hot coffee and a maple long john!


----------



## unit28

Sleeting again...


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1707384 said:


> Im done....
> 
> Time for a hot coffee and a maple long john!


Same, I was shoveling & salting in a t-shirt, gloves, & hat. It's getting colder now though. I'm ready for sleep!


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1707386 said:


> Same, I was shoveling & salting in a t-shirt, gloves, & hat. It's getting colder now though. I'm ready for sleep!


You get out in the open and that wind has a bite to it!

35 degrees right now. I think it'd be awesome if this cold were supposed to get didn't happen.


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1707387 said:


> You get out in the open and that wind has a bite to it!
> 
> 35 degrees right now. I think it'd be awesome if this cold were supposed to get didn't happen.


I think it's still coming, went to a McDonald's to hopefully get a damn burger & fries (now it's breakfast time), & anything that didn't get salt is now pretty much ice.


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1707388 said:


> I think it's still coming, went to a McDonald's to hopefully get a damn burger & fries (now it's breakfast time), & anything that didn't get salt is now pretty much ice.


I thought breakfast starts at 5:00?

Ya, I think your right about the cold.


----------



## BossPlow614

4am I guess. What's crazy is it's the same temperature here as it is in N FL right now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1707393 said:


> 4am I guess. What's crazy is it's the same temperature here as it is in N FL right now.


Ya and it will be colder here in 24 hours then Alaska from what im told.


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1707395 said:


> Ya and it will be colder here in 24 hours then Alaska from what im told.


Lovely, can't wait.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Blah blah blah.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1707397 said:


> Lovely, can't wait.


O, me either!


----------



## TKLAWN

So I should go salt some sidewalks then.


----------



## unit28

Had 1/2



It's all good...hope wind dies down soon


----------



## qualitycut

Sss sleep through his alarm?


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1707422 said:


> Sss sleep through his alarm?


I bet he's got most of his done by now


----------



## unit28

Have to go look at this later

http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/minnesota/weather-radar-24hr


----------



## unit28

Figure NWS won't post PSR today
Im printing prcp maps for records
... won't hurt


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Surprised.... +/-1" in Vadnais Heights, Maplewood by the mall, then barely 1/2" at my W. 7th property. 

Snow must have popped up right over the east metro.

I guess I shouldn't say surprised, rather I need to have confidence in my ability to watch the radar (and listen to OCD).


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1707422 said:


> Sss sleep through his alarm?


I out. Just came back to shakopee on 169. Narrowly missed running into the guy in front of me who barely missed the two spun out cars and tow trucks. About 200 yards back I could see a car headed full speed towards one of the wrecks. He hit the median instead. I have a feeling there is a massive pile up now. 494 was great but 169 is a joke by about old shakopee rd.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Roads were just wet earlier, temps have dropped a bit too, I see.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Temps have dropped 10 degrees in the last 2 hours on the east side, winds greatly increased.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1707465 said:


> Roads were just fine earlier, temps have dropped a bit to I see.


Fixed it for you. I thought you were drunk when I read it the first few times


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1707439 said:


> Surprised.... +/-1" in Vadnais Heights, Maplewood by the mall, then barely 1/2" at my W. 7th property.
> 
> Snow must have popped up right over the east metro.
> 
> I guess I shouldn't say surprised, rather I need to have confidence in my ability to watch the radar (and listen to OCD).


You can't say I didn't tell ya!


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1707454 said:


> I out. Just came back to shakopee on 169. Narrowly missed running into the guy in front of me who barely missed the two spun out cars and tow trucks. About 200 yards back I could see a car headed full speed towards one of the wrecks. He hit the median instead. I have a feeling there is a massive pile up now. 494 was great but 169 is a joke by about old shakopee rd.


What did you end up with at your place?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1707479 said:


> Fixed it for you. I thought you were drunk when I read it the first few times


I fixed it myself, but thanks.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Holy crap temps are falling FAST. Got to 96/35E and truck thermometer now says 14 degrees. Gone from 30 to 14 in 2 hours and 10 miles.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

We are at 13 degrees down here


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1707516 said:


> We are at 13 degrees down here


I'm at 15 and flurries.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1707489 said:


> What did you end up with at your place?


A little better than 5/8". Pretty much quit when lwnmwr said its almost done last night.

Too bad it wasn't all snow. There was about .14" of liquid at the airport I think.


----------



## SnowGuy73

For those of you wondering, us salt posted in another thread.....

They never run out of anything, they will make and have available anything you need, such as clearlane. Just call ahead first to be sure they have it ready. 

This is customer service!


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1707538 said:


> A little better than 5/8". Pretty much quit when lwnmwr said its almost done last night.
> 
> Too bad it wasn't all snow. There was about .14" of liquid at the airport I think.


That's what I figured. What's a guy to do?


----------



## skorum03

We got about an inch here in Hudson. Slept in. Figured I could do my high maintenance resi's during the day sometime today. I thought it was supposed to snow until 4 or 5 in the morning? It was done here by midnight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Snowed/sleeted here until about 01:00 or so.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1707548 said:


> We got about an inch here in Hudson. Slept in. Figured I could do my high maintenance resi's during the day sometime today. I thought it was supposed to snow until 4 or 5 in the morning? It was done here by midnight.


And how did it go?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1707548 said:


> We got about an inch here in Hudson. Slept in. Figured I could do my high maintenance resi's during the day sometime today. I thought it was supposed to snow until 4 or 5 in the morning? It was done here by midnight.


Pretty sure you were told back on page 1296 that it was pretty much done at 11:30 last night.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1707547 said:


> That's what I figured. What's a guy to do?


The only places we plowed were those that I was supposed to sand salt this morning. Everything that's been driven on doesn't seem slippery so we have touched anything else.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1707570 said:


> The only places we plowed were those that I was supposed to sand salt this morning. Everything that's been driven on doesn't seem slippery so we have touched anything else.


Same, plowed the main runs and salted.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

We got barely a dusting and guys are out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1707576 said:


> We got barely a dusting and guys are out.


I believe it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I've got about an inch.

Plus some of my lots have enough snow to plow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1707540 said:


> For those of you wondering, us salt posted in another thread.....
> 
> They never run out of anything, they will make and have available anything you need, such as clearlane. Just call ahead first to be sure they have it ready.
> 
> This is customer service!


Too bad they're not closer to me! Nice for you though!


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1707576 said:


> We got barely a dusting and guys are out.


We got a half and the same lots plowed last half inch are not and the others that weren't are. I don't get it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sun is shining now!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1707605 said:


> Sun is shining now!


Full sun here too now


----------



## qualitycut

Snowing pretty good here


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1707618 said:


> Snowing pretty good here


Have you been drinking?


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1707618 said:


> Snowing pretty good here


Looks like a brief little disturbance


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1707622 said:


> Have you been drinking?


No I was kidding it was about and hr ago


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like Chicago / Indiana are getting our (MY) December with the nonstop snow.


----------



## qualitycut

Um surprised inver grove didn't plow or salt


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1707630 said:


> Looks like Chicago / Indiana are getting our (MY) December with the nonstop snow.


I thought it was SSS who was getting all the snow.

It would have been funny as heck if he had pulled a classic LMN and tore out to go plowing at 10pm last night.

I really thought he was going to


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Whadya know?!?!

Noon and I'm done!!


----------



## unit28

just razzing you SSS

top pic before the shear, With snow heading NE right for the top tier of the N Metro

seems it sheared at that point

bottom picture...big bright band over SSS heading in East direction....


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1707656 said:


> Whadya know?!?!
> 
> Noon and I'm done!!


you mean it's lunchtime and you going back out in a few...right?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1707671 said:


> you mean it's lunchtime and you going back out in a few...right?


Nneeeeooooooo......


----------



## Green Grass

Pass someone in Buffalo and the dick doesn't wave. You know who you are.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1707691 said:


> Pass someone in Buffalo and the dick doesn't wave. You know who you are.


Dick as in Dick? Or dick as in jackass?


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1707692 said:


> Dick as in Dick? Or dick as in jackass?


I think meant the jackhole way!


----------



## SnowGuy73

This sun is helping melt snow away nicely.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1707554 said:


> And how did it go?


It went well, thank you.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1707724 said:


> It went well, thank you.


When I asked I hadn't been outside yet. Thought it would have been froze solid.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So polite. So nice to see.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1707692 said:


> Dick as in Dick? Or dick as in jackass?


Jackhole way.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1707728 said:


> When I asked I hadn't been outside yet. Thought it would have been froze solid.


I thought it would be too. I was pleasantly surprised. I even did a new one thats for sale that hasn't been plowed yet this year and it scraped fine right down to pavement.


----------



## qualitycut

I Shoveld the drive a couple hours ago and now is almost bare. I have a 25.00$ drive according to plowz


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1707750 said:


> I Shoveld the drive a couple hours ago and now is almost bare. I have a 25.00$ drive according to plowz


Maybe you should have gotten out earlier and had breakfast instead of lunch at the Capitol View.


----------



## BossPlow614

It's a little too quiet around here if we're trying to catch Canada.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I did some touch ups on lots from drifting. Stuff was 6"-12" deep and rock hard. Went to a church lot I didn't plow from the last snow to find out the idiot that does town homes next to them piled snow in my lot. Took 5 mins to push back out. What an idiot


----------



## Ranger620

BossPlow614;1707797 said:


> It's a little too quiet around here if we're trying to catch Canada.


I looked at the movie theater this morning just for you. Reliakor is the one who plows it


----------



## BossPlow614

Ranger620;1707801 said:


> I looked at the movie theater this morning just for you. Reliakor is the one who plows it


Now it makes sense. :waving:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got one call today. Place in Forest Lake wanted to be plowed even though only 3/4". Factory. Said if I want to turn it to zero tolerance that's fine. Money is no object.

Coming in next weekend with the skid to scrap the entire lot, start salting each time. They want it all black after each snowfall.

Maybe things are turning around????


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1707808 said:


> Got one call today. Place in Forest Lake wanted to be plowed even though only 3/4". Factory. Said if I want to turn it to zero tolerance that's fine. Money is no object.
> 
> Coming in next weekend with the skid to scrap the entire lot, start salting each time. They want it all black after each snowfall.
> 
> Maybe things are turning around????


So either they had a slip and fall or after they get there next bill they will change there mind.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1707812 said:


> So either they had a slip and fall or after they get there next bill they will change there mind.


I THINK they landed a large government contract. The operations manager is onsite today and was telling me they have 30 military personnel coming in on Tuesday.

He said "keep our parking lot black after this cold snap. I will let you know if you're doing too much, but don't expect a phone call".


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1707816 said:


> I THINK they landed a large government contract. The operations manager is onsite today and was telling me they have 30 military personnel coming in on Tuesday.
> 
> He said * "keep our parking lot black after this cold snap. I will let you know if you're doing too much, but don't expect a phone call"*.


That sounds like a great deal!! Especially the bolded part.


----------



## ryde307

Those are the best ones.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1707654 said:


> I thought it was SSS who was getting all the snow.
> 
> It would have been funny as heck if he had pulled a classic LMN and tore out to go plowing at 10pm last night.
> 
> I really thought he was going to


You can never be too prepared. I was in fact ready to go and another 40 minutes the way it was coming down would have been enough. I wouldn't have left until there was enough however.



Green Grass;1707691 said:


> Pass someone in Buffalo and the dick doesn't wave. You know who you are.


Wasn't me.:waving:



LwnmwrMan22;1707816 said:


> I THINK they landed a large government contract. The operations manager is onsite today and was telling me they have 30 military personnel coming in on Tuesday.
> 
> He said "keep our parking lot black after this cold snap. I will let you know if you're doing too much, but don't expect a phone call".


That sounds like a dream come true. I'd hit it with about 40 tons of salt today. Thumbs Up


----------



## Ranger620

You don't get to many of those any more. Last one i had like that was a few years ago down by lake calhoun. They sold and i was out


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1707823 said:


> You can never be too prepared. I was in fact ready to go and another 40 minutes the way it was coming down would have been enough. I wouldn't have left until there was enough however.
> 
> Wasn't me.:waving:
> 
> That sounds like a dream come true. I'd hit it with about 400 tons of salt today. Thumbs Up


Fixed it for you.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Not enough time now for salt.

Next weekend the skid comes in, scrape it down.

Operations manager called and said to do the same thing at their old location 3 miles from here. They just had 2 roll offs hauled in and will be clearing out the old factory over the next month.

I'm going to be plowing for 24 hours on a 1/3" snowfall at this rate.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1707842 said:


> Fixed it for you.


That's more like it. As a matter of fact if there's a rail line at the site I would get several train cars in there asap.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1707863 said:


> That's more like it. As a matter of fact if there's a rail line at the site I would get several train cars in there asap.


they said money is no object payuppayup


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1707758 said:


> Maybe you should have gotten out earlier and had breakfast instead of lunch at the Capitol View.


Yea maybe I did


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1707691 said:


> Pass someone in Buffalo and the dick doesn't wave. You know who you are.


I saw you was just not fully awake. It was a long morning and the wife was afraid to go shopping so I had to drive here a$$ up there.

I am not used to seeing the stickers in the window yet either. Use to the door from your old truck. :waving:


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1707870 said:


> I saw you was just not fully awake. It was a long morning and the wife was afraid to go shopping so I had to drive here a$$ up there.
> 
> I am not used to seeing the stickers in the window yet either. Use to the door from your old truck. :waving:


If I knew you where going I would have let you take my son to hockey.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1707871 said:


> If I knew you where going I would have let you take my son to hockey.


I was in zombie mode at that point.

Little nap and now I am better. I see I have like 20 pages to read back. Just to get caught up to this morning and I was watching until about 11 or so last night.


----------



## unit28

idea....
watch this.

Anyone try fluid film? just bought a new truck wanting to keep it from rusting out.
Being from the South, IDK about undercoating. Is FF my best option for DIY

I saw something on youtube


----------



## CityGuy

Hey Snowguy I see you fially joined Firehouse foxes on FB. What did you think of the panty raid last night? Thought it was a little lame with only 3 pics


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1707863 said:


> That's more like it. As a matter of fact if there's a rail line at the site I would get several train cars in there asap.


As Northern Salt showed, if someone could get set up with a rail line and actually STOCK salt, it is a viable business on the north side.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1707889 said:


> As Northern Salt showed, if someone could get set up with a rail line and actually STOCK salt, it is a viable business on the north side.


I would think someone in beker/ monti area would be good for a lot of people. Between the river and the rails in would be easy to get it there.


----------



## 60Grit

unit28;1707883 said:


> idea....
> watch this.
> 
> Anyone try fluid film? just bought a new truck wanting to keep it from rusting out.
> Being from the South, IDK about undercoating. Is FF my best option for DIY
> 
> I saw something on youtube


There was a thread on plowsite that you could message for a free smaller bottle of fluid film.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1707888 said:


> Hey Snowguy I see you fially joined Firehouse foxes on FB. What did you think of the panty raid last night? Thought it was a little lame with only 3 pics


Looking good, could've gone further... But I likey!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

I use fluid film on my salt spreader to keep it from rustin. 

It seems to work, but it should for the price!


----------



## SSS Inc.

CJ's Outdoor;1707904 said:


> There was a thread on plowsite that you could message for a free smaller bottle of fluid film.


The only thing I've used of theirs is the t-shirt and stickers they sent me last year.:waving:


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1707915 said:


> The only thing I've used of theirs is the t-shirt and stickers they sent me last year.:waving:


They sent them???

Got that Arctic!


----------



## Camden

unit28;1707883 said:


> idea....
> watch this.
> 
> Anyone try fluid film? just bought a new truck wanting to keep it from rusting out.
> Being from the South, IDK about undercoating. Is FF my best option for DIY
> 
> I saw something on youtube


I've been using FF for several years now. It's pretty expensive but it does do a nice job of preventing rust/corrosion and it seems like it helps prevent the paint from fading on my equipment.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1707915 said:


> The only thing I've used of theirs is the t-shirt and stickers they sent me last year.:waving:


How does that work!! I use there products and I don't get anything!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1707928 said:


> How does that work!! I use there products and I don't get anything!


I remember the free sample, no t-shirt though.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1707934 said:


> I remember the free sample, no t-shirt though.


Got the sample as well but nothing else.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well that was a fun 3 extra hours of plowing.

Time to pick up a pizza and sit in front of the PS4 with the 8 year old.


----------



## CityGuy

Thoughts on the wild tonight?


----------



## CityGuy

Wow it got quiet in here since last night/this morning. You all fall asleep again?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1707952 said:


> Wow it got quiet in here since last night/this morning. You all fall asleep again?


I was busy getting other threads edited and taking a nap.....


----------



## CityGuy

Only 619 more posts till i hit the 2000 club member. I better kick it in gear and keep up.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1707955 said:


> Only 619 more posts till i hit the 2000 club member. I better kick it in gear and keep up.


You better get on it!


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1707955 said:


> Only 619 more posts till i hit the 2000 club member. I better kick it in gear and keep up.


you have till the end of the night. better get posting!


----------



## unit28

sounds like something I would use then.

I've got a friend who also plows, he's po'd because his 2011 is already 
looking bad on the under-carriage. 
Which is something I don't know how long I can keep in good shape


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1707958 said:


> you have till the end of the night. better get posting!


Does it count if I post the alphebet 1 letter at a time?


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1707949 said:


> Well that was a fun 3 extra hours of plowing.
> 
> Time to pick up a pizza and sit in front of the PS4 with the 8 year old.


dang it LMN

I knew it was to good to be true. Lunch at 430 still works I guess...lol


----------



## CityGuy

I will start with the letter A.



Just kidding I wont jack the threat like that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

B..............

.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1707977 said:


> I will start with the letter A.
> 
> Just kidding I wont jack the threat like that.


B is the next letter


----------



## Green Grass

C..............


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1707982 said:


> B is the next letter


I beat you to it!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1707983 said:


> C..............


Haha, there you go!


----------



## Green Grass

D..........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1707974 said:


> dang it LMN
> 
> I knew it was to good to be true. Lunch at 430 still works I guess...lol


Nah, had lunch.

8 year old rode along.

Just picked up Linwood Pizza. I think he and I will have this eaten before we get home.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1707982 said:


> B is the next letter


I knew it was something like that. That private school is showing again isn't it.


----------



## CityGuy

On a positive note that would get us closer to the other thread. But I think unit and ss might not like it.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1707991 said:


> I knew it was something like that. That private school is showing again isn't it.


see public school win again.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1707994 said:


> On a positive note that would get us closer to the other thread. But I think unit and ss might not like it.


Have to wait until the old men are in bed.


----------



## unit28

looks like a few might need an oxygen mask
where the air is thinner @ high altitudes

cuz y'all gotta be high


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1707998 said:


> Have to wait until the old men are in bed.


So by tomorrow morning they will have 10 pages of nothing but letters to read. :laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;1707999 said:


> looks like a few might need an oxygen mask
> where the air is thinner @ high altitudes
> 
> cuz y'all gotta be high


Hey Green got some at the station we can use?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1708001 said:


> So by tomorrow morning they will have 10 pages of nothing but letters to read. :laughing:


About it!

No different then the mindless chatter every other night.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1708005 said:


> About it!
> 
> No different then the mindless chatter every other night.


True, very true


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1708008 said:


> True, very true


So play on!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1708010 said:


> So play on!


Looks like were on the letter E.


----------



## SnowGuy73

F.........


----------



## CityGuy

Naomi is at the desk on the number 5


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1708003 said:


> Hey Green got some at the station we can use?


I have a regulator floating around the house some where just need a mask and bottle.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1708019 said:


> Naomi is at the desk on the number 5


She is so hot, a little spinner!


----------



## CityGuy

G follows F


----------



## Green Grass

h..........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1708020 said:


> I have a regulator floating around the house some where just need a mask and bottle.


I have a rebreather here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Anyone with a bottle?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1708023 said:


> She is so hot, a little spinner!


Loved it when Joy Lim was on the 5. She was some eye candy


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1708029 said:


> Anyone with a bottle?


I am sure I can find one. we have about 15 Extra at the station


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1708029 said:


> Anyone with a bottle?


I have a few. Oh not that kind of bottle


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1708030 said:


> Loved it when Joy Lim was on the 5. She was some eye candy


O yes.... How I miss joy


----------



## CityGuy

I believe we are on I


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1708032 said:


> I have a few. Oh not that kind of bottle


we can use both kinds


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1708032 said:


> I have a few. Oh not that kind of bottle


I have an air compresser, we can make something work.


----------



## Green Grass

I feel J comes next


----------



## SnowGuy73

J............


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1708034 said:


> O yes.... How I miss joy


She was "seeing" JY from the pics on FB back a few months.


----------



## CityGuy

K............


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1708043 said:


> She was "seeing" JY from the pics on FB back a few months.


??????????????


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1708040 said:


> I have an air compresser, we can make something work.


I have a 185 compressor for blow outs we can really make something work!


----------



## CityGuy

cco reports another died from the fire in Mlps the other day.


----------



## Green Grass

L..........


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1708045 said:


> ??????????????


jonathon Yuhas. There is a pic on his fb page with the 2 of them together.


----------



## SnowGuy73

We could turn this into a drinking game here tonight.. it really turn into to an interesting read.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1708050 said:


> jonathon Yuhas. There is a pic on his fb page with the 2 of them together.


Do post!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1708046 said:


> I have a 185 compressor for blow outs we can really make something work!


Now that would be some serious air.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1708050 said:


> jonathon Yuhas. There is a pic on his fb page with the 2 of them together.


Like a nudie pic, or?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1708052 said:


> Do post!!!!


They where dating but by the looks of things I am guessing that is over.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1708056 said:


> Like a nudie pic, or?


Can you put a nude pic on FB???


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1708058 said:


> They where dating but by the looks of things I am guessing that is over.


He has to be taking some looooong showers these days then!


----------



## CityGuy

Here you go.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1708060 said:


> He has to be taking some looooong showers these days then!


I would guess so. I have his phone # if you want to call and ask him.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1708059 said:


> Can you put a nude pic on FB???


Sure, it might not last long though.

Like a constructive comment on this site these days!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1708066 said:


> I would guess so. I have his phone # if you want to call and ask him.


Sure.... I'm bored!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1708058 said:


> They where dating but by the looks of things I am guessing that is over.


She moved out east somewhere to be a lead anchor


----------



## SnowGuy73

Kate Renner could've have stopped by my place and warm up!


----------



## BossPlow614

Steaming Supercross practice from Anaheim live hooked to the tv since practice isn't on tv.

3 pages in about 10 min, you guys are crazy.


----------



## CityGuy

Wow just past 1400. That was easy enough. Might just make it to 2000 yet tonight Green.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1708069 said:


> Sure.... I'm bored!


612-483-8063 that is his actual cell number


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1708065 said:


> Here you go.


He is a short little man.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1708074 said:


> Kate Renner could've have stopped by my place and warm up!


Thats nice to look at too


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1708078 said:


> 612-483-8063 that is his actual cell number


Might wanna take that down....


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1708080 said:


> He is a short little man.


He is liek 5-5. He spoke at an all city training last spring.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1708081 said:


> Thats nice to look at too


Yes, I'd let her eat crackers in bed.


----------



## CityGuy

Rena is looking good too these days. Or is it just me?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1708083 said:


> He is liek 5-5. He spoke at an all city training last spring.


Hahahahah..

I heard something about that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1708085 said:


> Rena is looking good too these days. Or is it just me?


O no... I'd pee in her butt too!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1708082 said:


> Might wanna take that down....


he hands it out He has a company called Flash Warn. He came out and did weather training for us last year


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1708086 said:


> Hahahahah..
> 
> I heard something about that.


Good info if you are a summer weather geek. But very dry to the rest of us.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I think number 4 is about the only one that really have much for lookers.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1708087 said:


> O no... I'd pee in her butt too!


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1708087 said:


> O no... I'd pee in her butt too!


interesting???


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1708089 said:


> he hands it out He has a company called Flash Warn. He came out and did weather training for us last year


You should've ask for joys number!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1708091 said:


> I think number 4 is about the only one that really have much for lookers.


Jamie and the traffic girl weekdays in the morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1708094 said:


> interesting???


Hahahahah, trying to keep it clean.

I've been warned twice this week!


----------



## CityGuy

Not sure we are going to hit 1400 pages tonight but we are putting a good dent in it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1708096 said:


> Jamie


Not a fan.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1708102 said:


> Not sure we are going to hit 1400 pages tonight but we are putting a good dent in it.


Were taking a run at it.


----------



## CityGuy

Leah on the 5 is still looking good too.


----------



## CityGuy

I just might catch green yet tonight.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1708100 said:


> Hahahahah, trying to keep it clean.
> 
> I've been warned twice this week!


I don't know if that is clean.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1708108 said:


> Leah on the 5 is still looking good too.


Not as good as she once did though.

I'd still play though.


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1708110 said:


> I just might catch green yet tonight.


I am only 432 posts behind him.


----------



## Green Grass

Do you even think SSS will read through the post or just skip to the end?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1708111 said:


> I don't know if that is clean.


Ah...........

Clearer than the other term I'd guess.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1708112 said:


> Not as good as she once did though.
> 
> I'd still play though.


True. It's the whole married with 2 small trophies thing.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1708112 said:


> Not as good as she once did though.
> 
> I'd still play though.


the first sign that you are pretty much married


----------



## SnowGuy73

Rybaks daughter isn't bad either.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1708118 said:


> True. It's the whole married with 2 small trophies thing.


just means she puts out


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1708114 said:


> Do you even think SSS will read through the post or just skip to the end?


He will likely do what I do and skim over most of it unless something catches his eye to read. Then you back up to get the whole point.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1708118 said:


> True. It's the whole married with 2 small trophies thing.


At least you know she puts out!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1708122 said:


> Rybaks daughter isn't bad either.


don't think I have seen her


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1708119 said:


> the first sign that you are pretty much married


That is true. Sad but true


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1708123 said:


> just means she puts out


Haha.... See!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1708125 said:


> At least you know she puts out!


beat you to it


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1708126 said:


> don't think I have seen her


She was just on 5.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1708130 said:


> beat you to it


Yes you did.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1708128 said:


> Haha.... See!


great minds think alike


----------



## unit28

snotraxx Mountain ADV
outdoor channel


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1708135 said:


> great minds think alike


This is true.


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1708136 said:


> snotraxx Mountain ADV
> outdoor channel


What's her cup size?


----------



## Green Grass

unit28;1708136 said:


> snotraxx Mountain ADV
> outdoor channel


English????


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1708142 said:


> English????


Haha.

Always......


----------



## Green Grass

Hamel must have went to PEE maybe he can miss a couple pages.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1708144 said:


> Haha.
> 
> Always......


I am starting to think he is the Canadian spy


----------



## SnowGuy73

Where is he peeing at?!?! 

I gave him ideas!


----------



## SnowGuy73

I have to go out to dinner with the family.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1708148 said:


> Where is he peeing at?!?!
> 
> I gave him ideas!


I guess I don't know what his wife is into but I doubt it is that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Will we continue this later?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1708149 said:


> I have to go out to dinner with the family.


McDonalds? I need to figure out what to feed the kids.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1708150 said:


> I guess I don't know what his wife is into but I doubt it is that.


Haha....

Lol.


----------



## SnowGuy73

No. The little guy wants fuddruckers. So off to Edina.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1708152 said:


> Will we continue this later?


I have no plans


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hopefully that doesn't mean a trip to the mall too....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1708159 said:


> I have no plans


Good I can come up with more women by then.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1708157 said:


> No. The little guy wants fuddruckers. So off to Edina.


That sounds good but too far for me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1708162 said:


> That sounds good but too far for me.


Start out now... We will meet you there in an hour!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ill try and come up with some more subject matter to discuss tonight too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Gotta go for 1400!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Perhaps shoes.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Boots, state fair foods, or types of dressings!


----------



## SnowGuy73

...... The cost of postage stamps maybe.


----------



## 60Grit

Anyone else thought of testing coolant in equipment?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1708145 said:


> Hamel must have went to PEE maybe he can miss a couple pages.


It was dinner time. Wife made my favorite. Ravioli


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1708173 said:


> Gotta go for 1400!


Don't think we will make that tonight but we are getting closer.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1708157 said:


> No. The little guy wants fuddruckers. So off to Edina.


Pics of eye candy are always welcome. And if you make it to the mall we want proof!!!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1708179 said:


> Boots, state fair foods, or types of dressings!


The fair is always good for looking.


----------



## CityGuy

I see I am the only one again?


----------



## CityGuy

Boy SSS is going to be pissed to see page after page of nothing.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1708146 said:


> I am starting to think he is the Canadian spy


We are pretty close to that country.


----------



## CityGuy

Green did you see Brooklyn Park is staffing all 4 stations for a few days? Prillman is hogging tv time again.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1708159 said:


> I have no plans


How about Beth Mcdonaugha (spelling) on the 5?


----------



## CityGuy

How are them wild going to do tonight?


----------



## SnowGuy73

CJ's Outdoor;1708202 said:


> Anyone else thought of testing coolant in equipment?


Though of doing it tonight.


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1708226 said:


> How about Beth Mcdonaugha (spelling) on the 5?


Or Elizebeth Ries on that afternoon show?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1708213 said:


> Pics of eye candy are always welcome. And if you make it to the mall we want proof!!!


Ill see what I can do.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1708235 said:


> Though of doing it tonight.


Your back? Got some catching up to do. I have been talking to myself to add pages and get my post count up.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1708222 said:


> Green did you see Brooklyn Park is staffing all 4 stations for a few days? Prillman is hogging tv time again.


No where did you see that?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1708240 said:


> No where did you see that?


number 5 did a story. top of the 6 news. it might be online


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1707889 said:


> As Northern Salt showed, if someone could get set up with a rail line and actually STOCK salt, it is a viable business on the north side.


Absolutely! Open market up here!


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1708238 said:


> Your back? Got some catching up to do. I have been talking to myself to add pages and get my post count up.


You. Always talk to your self now you are doing it in public.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1708246 said:


> You. Always talk to your self now you are doing it in public.


I should record myself when I drive. I like to yell at the public


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1708242 said:


> number 5 did a story. top of the 6 news. it might be online


Just staffing for the cold?


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1708248 said:


> I should record myself when I drive. I like to yell at the public


I can't blame you! !


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1708250 said:


> Just staffing for the cold?


They usually staff 3 stations 24/7 but with the cold they are opening the 4th so they can keep response to under 4 min.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Just got word that my wife's cousin and his brother in law were on a head on accident coming back to Hudson from brained. Still alive and don't know much about it yet. His parents and his wife are on their way to Crosby to see them. Prayers please. Thank you


----------



## Green Grass

Wow the county just went by.


----------



## Green Grass

Buffalo has a house on fire.


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1708255 said:


> Just got word that my wife's cousin and his brother in law were on a head on accident coming back to Hudson from brained. Still alive and don't know much about it yet. His parents and his wife are on their way to Crosby to see them. Prayers please. Thank you


Thoughts and prayers.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1708238 said:


> Your back? Got some catching up to do. I have been talking to myself to add pages and get my post count up.


Nope just got here, waiting for food.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1708266 said:


> Thoughts and prayers.


X 2.

Prayers for the best.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1708263 said:


> Buffalo has a house on fire.


You play with them at all?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1708242 said:


> number 5 did a story. top of the 6 news. it might be online


Jebus are you kidding me? Since when is that news? We're staffing till Tuesday but its not a big freakin deal...


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1708255 said:



> Just got word that my wife's cousin and his brother in law were on a head on accident coming back to Hudson from brained. Still alive and don't know much about it yet. His parents and his wife are on their way to Crosby to see them. Prayers please. Thank you


Thoughts and prayers


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1708257 said:


> Wow the county just went by.


little late???


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1708272 said:


> You play with them at all?


Not often and wouldn't tonight home with the kids.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1708273 said:


> Jebus are you kidding me? Since when is that news? We're staffing till Tuesday but its not a big freakin deal...


Since nothing else happened today.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1708263 said:


> Buffalo has a house on fire.


where at.

Radioreference.com for live audio


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1708279 said:


> little late???


that county shed is a whole block away. It takes them a long time to make it by


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1708255 said:


> Just got word that my wife's cousin and his brother in law were on a head on accident coming back to Hudson from brained. Still alive and don't know much about it yet. His parents and his wife are on their way to Crosby to see them. Prayers please. Thank you


sending to you and family


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1708283 said:


> where at.
> 
> Radioreference.com for live audio


from my pager. Officer states fully involved. Chief one arrives and states smoke showing no flames seen.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1708273 said:


> Jebus are you kidding me? Since when is that news? We're staffing till Tuesday but its not a big freakin deal...


Prillman made it sound like it was.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1708290 said:


> Prillman made it sound like it was.


now I wish I would have seen it.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1708287 said:


> from my pager. Officer states fully involved. Chief one arrives and states smoke showing no flames seen.


imagine that


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1708293 said:


> now I wish I would have seen it.


I just looked it's not posted yet. Will post link to it when it goes on


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1708273 said:


> Jebus are you kidding me? Since when is that news? We're staffing till Tuesday but its not a big freakin deal...


I will bet not all 5 stations.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1708282 said:


> Since nothing else happened today.


Must be it... doesnt make much difference when you're running 2 on a rig...


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1708280 said:


> Not often and wouldn't tonight home with the kids.


We can go sit and watch with cold ones? Or maybe warm ones tonight?


----------



## lazyike

You guys got snow last night in the Twin City area???? We have about 1/2" of solid Ice on everthing by willmar MN and with the temps today even clearlane was not cutting through that crap.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1708282 said:


> Since nothing else happened today.


Just rybecs heart attack oh and a 3rd person died in that explosion


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1708306 said:


> We can go sit and watch with cold ones? Or maybe warm ones tonight?


Division St. Rockford Township


----------



## CityGuy

lazyike;1708307 said:


> You guys got snow last night in the Twin City area???? We have about 1/2" of solid Ice on everthing by willmar MN and with the temps today even clearlane was not cutting through that crap.


Mostly ice/sleet..


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1708311 said:


> Division St. Rockford Township


not sure where that is? Whats near by


----------



## Green Grass

lazyike;1708307 said:


> You guys got snow last night in the Twin City area???? We have about 1/2" of solid Ice on everthing by willmar MN and with the temps today even clearlane was not cutting through that crap.


I put 50lbs down in my driveway and it didn't make a dent.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1708302 said:


> Must be it... doesnt make much difference when you're running 2 on a rig...


Thats all they run?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1708317 said:


> I put 50lbs down in my driveway and it didn't make a dent.


I was glad I pretreated the drive last night. Went heavy and it scrapped right off in the sun this afternoon.


----------



## CityGuy

Wow 22 pages since last night. Were moving right along in our quest


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1708316 said:


> not sure where that is? Whats near by


hwy 55 to county 33 north on Division.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1708329 said:


> hwy 55 to county 33 north on Division.


right up by welters


----------



## lazyike

Green Grass;1708317 said:


> I put 50lbs down in my driveway and it didn't make a dent.


Yea, I put down 4 ton today and didnt make much of a difference... Usually clearlane cuts right throuh the ice... Must be that it came down as rain and froze in layers instead of being hardpack ice.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Thanks guys. Just got word that there's no broken bones or head injury


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1708331 said:


> right up by welters


yeah down towards Norms Wayside


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1708319 said:


> Thats all they run?


Yeah, 1 engine, 2 rescues normally... not sure if they're staffing another engine or rescue


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1708336 said:


> Thanks guys. Just got word that there's no broken bones or head injury


That is GREAT news!!!


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1708339 said:


> Yeah, 1 engine, 2 rescues normally... not sure if they're staffing another engine or rescue


Isn't one usually a mini pumper/ Rescue.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1708339 said:


> Yeah, 1 engine, 2 rescues normally... not sure if they're staffing another engine or rescue


They showed the ladder at 4 but might have been all show.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1708344 said:


> Isn't one usually a mini pumper/ Rescue.


No water on their Rescues unless something has changed recently


----------



## unit28

Jim
y'all got my prayers
glad to hear things are better thsan expected ATT


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1708350 said:


> No water on their Rescues unless something has changed recently


I thought they had one of those fancy two man rescue/ mini pumper things.


----------



## Green Grass

Snow where is a picture of the burger??


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1708356 said:


> I thought they had one of those fancy two man rescue/ mini pumper things.


I thought they got caught with shorts down last year with a grass rig at a structue fire


----------



## Green Grass

not that I know of but always possibe


----------



## andersman02

Cleared a 250 long x 3 car wide front entrance at a church with a straight blade... biggest pita ever without a vee or wideout.


----------



## CityGuy

Still waiting on pics from snowguy


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Thanks guys. Could have been way worse. They were towing a fish house


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1708287 said:


> from my pager. Officer states fully involved. Chief one arrives and states smoke showing no flames seen.


Typical size up from a cop!


----------



## Green Grass

my little one just walked up and sneezed a noodle out her nose


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1708406 said:


> my little one just walked up and sneezed a noodle out her nose


Nice. That's talant.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Any of you guys hear that Patrick hammer is done at channel 5?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1708409 said:


> Any of you guys hear that Patrick hammer is done at channel 5?


Yup him and someone else were told a month or so ago to walk


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1708409 said:


> Any of you guys hear that Patrick hammer is done at channel 5?


no didn't hear anything about that.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1708406 said:


> my little one just walked up and sneezed a noodle out her nose


Are you sure it was not you and your blaming the kids?

Just asking


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1708419 said:


> Yup him and someone else were told a month or so ago to walk


Wonder why?

He's actually one I can stand watching. Maybe 9 will pick him up and rid of giggles.


----------



## qualitycut

Holy **** I drive up north and miss like 10 pages. And Lwnmrr mentioned the Patrick hammer thing a bit ago along with the old guy news anchor


----------



## CityGuy

KSTP-TV morning show anchor Brad Sattin and meteorologist Patrick Hammer have been given six months to find other jobs.

“They Vineeta’d* them,” said one insider.

News director Lindsay Radford confirmed the pending departures Wednesday. She also told me that my insider info was correct in that Sattin and Hammer had asked that she not announce the news they received last week. “They asked for time to talk to the people they know in the building; they built friendship with and we honored that request,” said Radford.

Weird. It’s as though these guys are unacquainted with KSTP’s “Breaking News” graphic.

Radford told me anchor Megan Newquist and traffic and entertainment reporter Rusty Gatenby will remain on the morning show.
* That’s the first name of Vineeta Sawkar verbacized as a result of the former KSTP-TV anchor, who now works for startribune.com, being last known to have been given a heads up to find another job.

I have a feeling other morning changes are coming, by the way, and that a new male anchor has been identified.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Or maybe they will bring back marina with huge jugs!!!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1708423 said:


> Wonder why?
> 
> He's actually one I can stand watching. Maybe 9 will pick him up and rid of giggles.


Just posted CJ's post from the tribune


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1708426 said:


> Or maybe they will bring back marina with huge jugs!!!


I like this idea.

Is it Laura at the 11 is lacking


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1708421 said:


> Are you sure it was not you and your blaming the kids?
> 
> Just asking


I would clam that.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1708426 said:


> Or maybe they will bring back marina with huge jugs!!!


or Chikga from a few years ago


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1708430 said:


> I like this idea.
> 
> Is it Laura at the 11 is lacking


O me likey Laura just the way she is!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1708426 said:


> Or maybe they will bring back marina with huge jugs!!!


I like big jugs!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1708432 said:


> or Chikga from a few years ago


Ya, I forgot about her.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1708436 said:


> I like big jugs!!!


You and I both!


----------



## Green Grass

Hamel you have Hennepin on your scanner?? What is going on with Hanover?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1708440 said:


> Hamel you have Hennepin on your scanner?? What is going on with Hanover?


Did not hear anything. Did they respond to Corcoran for a call?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1708102 said:


> Not sure we are going to hit 1400 pages tonight but we are putting a good dent in it.


I'm Game



Green Grass;1708114 said:


> Do you even think SSS will read through the post or just skip to the end?


Yep, took three beers after Hockey practice but I'm all caught up.



SnowGuy73;1708122 said:


> Rybaks daughter isn't bad either.


I wouldn't touch anything Rybak



Hamelfire;1708124 said:


> He will likely do what I do and skim over most of it unless something catches his eye to read. Then you back up to get the whole point.


Read every word. Still waiting for the Letter L I think.



SnowGuy73;1708179 said:


> Boots, state fair foods, or types of dressings!


I like Rance Dressing, SF: Cheesecurds are a must but I did try Poutine. Awesome stuff(don't tell the canadians.)



Hamelfire;1708209 said:


> It was dinner time. Wife made my favorite. Ravioli


Chef Boyardi?????



Hamelfire;1708215 said:


> The fair is always good for looking...................................


..........at fat people. I always feel skinny once I go!



Hamelfire;1708219 said:


> Boy SSS is going to be pissed to see page after page of nothing.


Not at all, I'm all about beating the Canucks!ussmileyflag



cbservicesllc;1708245 said:


> Absolutely! Open market up here!


I like that you tried to bring this back to a snow related topic. Kudos SirThumbs Up



SnowGuy73;1708409 said:


> Any of you guys hear that Patrick hammer is done at channel 5?


Yes sir. I liked him as well.



Hamelfire;1708432 said:


> or Chikga from a few years ago


She is Hot:yow!:


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1708443 said:


> Did not hear anything. Did they respond to Corcoran for a call?


They have a fire of some sort. Can't tell for sure yet?


----------



## CityGuy

Welcome back SSS we are on the letter M.


----------



## unit28

jugs , scanner
on the same page...really guys?


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1708443 said:


> Did not hear anything. Did they respond to Corcoran for a call?


They where asked to do standby at Rockford and said they could not because they just got paged out for there own structure fire.


----------



## CityGuy

Hanover Ch1 has command now and Interior is looking for lighting.


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;1708449 said:


> jugs , scanner
> on the same page...really guys?


Just doing our part to catch up.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1708447 said:


> They have a fire of some sort. Can't tell for sure yet?


I ha e a ham radio bleeding over on the carver county fire main here...

Funny the stuff you pick up when the weather changes.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1708446 said:


> I'm Game
> 
> Yep, took three beers after Hockey practice but I'm all caught up.
> 
> I wouldn't touch anything Rybak
> 
> Read every word. Still waiting for the Letter L I think.
> 
> I like Rance Dressing, SF: Cheesecurds are a must but I did try Poutine. Awesome stuff(don't tell the canadians.)
> 
> Chef Boyardi?????
> 
> ..........at fat people. I always feel skinny once I go!
> 
> Not at all, I'm all about beating the Canucks!ussmileyflag
> 
> I like that you tried to bring this back to a snow related topic. Kudos SirThumbs Up
> 
> Yes sir. I liked him as well.
> 
> She is Hot:yow!:


Here I thought you would skip right over everything.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1708446 said:


> I'm Game
> 
> Yep, took three beers after Hockey practice but I'm all caught up.
> 
> I wouldn't touch anything Rybak
> 
> Read every word. Still waiting for the Letter L I think.
> 
> I like Rance Dressing, SF: Cheesecurds are a must but I did try Poutine. Awesome stuff(don't tell the canadians.)
> 
> Chef Boyardi?????
> 
> ..........at fat people. I always feel skinny once I go!
> 
> Not at all, I'm all about beating the Canucks!ussmileyflag
> 
> I like that you tried to bring this back to a snow related topic. Kudos SirThumbs Up
> 
> Yes sir. I liked him as well.
> 
> She is Hot:yow!:


That's one hell of a quote!


----------



## CityGuy

24 Pages since last night at 1208 or something like that. 


Not bad


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1708456 said:


> I ha e a ham radio bleeding over on the carver county fire main here...
> 
> Funny the stuff you pick up when the weather changes.


What are they doing in Carver?


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1708449 said:


> jugs , scanner
> on the same page...really guys?


Its the new Minnesota snow page!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1708461 said:


> What are they doing in Carver?


Nothing at all... Its just bleeding over.


----------



## unit28

I get to claim the letters YEP
spells my initials

wait that'd be cheating...I digress


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1708460 said:


> 24 Pages since last night at 1208 or something like that.
> 
> Not bad


we better pick up the pace!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1708460 said:


> 24 Pages since last night at 1208 or something like that.
> 
> Not bad


Good work everyone!


----------



## CityGuy

Ligth fixture was on fire in an office area and fire is out. They are over hauling


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1708466 said:


> we better pick up the pace!


Were still 20,000 posts behind the others!


----------



## Green Grass

unit28;1708449 said:


> jugs , scanner
> on the same page...really guys?


This is war against a whole country!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1708468 said:


> Ligth fixture was on fire in an office area and fire is out. They are over hauling


Pull the light out.... Overhaul complete!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1708469 said:


> Were still 20,000 posts behind the others!


we better keep working on our ABC's then.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1708475 said:


> we better keep working on our ABC's then.


Where didwe leave off?


----------



## SnowGuy73

O to hell with it.....


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1708473 said:


> Pull the light out.... Overhaul complete!


That's no fun you have to break a couple windows for a good vent and cut a hole in the roof.


----------



## SnowGuy73

A.............


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1708478 said:


> O to hell with it.....


We are still waiting for pics of your dinner!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1708479 said:


> That's no fun you have to break a couple windows for a good vent and cut a hole in the roof.


Haha. Seen that before, or breaking down a door that wasn't even closed all the way!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1708473 said:


> Pull the light out.... Overhaul complete!


Its a wright cty dept. Need to make a production out of it. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Green Grass

B..........


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1708477 said:


> Where didwe leave off?


the letter M


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1708484 said:


> Its a wright cty dept. Need to make a production out of it. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


I suppose, its a change from Bethany feeling ill In church! Haha.


----------



## CityGuy

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## SnowGuy73

C...................


----------



## SnowGuy73

N....................


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1708485 said:


> B..........


Green says B,

Because you are behind, or you ??????


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1708493 said:


> Green says B,
> 
> Because you are behind, or you ??????


Huh????????????????????????????


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1708491 said:


> C...................





SnowGuy73;1708492 said:


> N....................


Where did you go to school?


----------



## CityGuy

O for oh my


----------



## SnowGuy73

I think I ate too much.....


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1708493 said:


> Green says B,
> 
> Because you are behind, or you ??????





SnowGuy73;1708496 said:


> Huh????????????????????????????


we started over then some how picked up where we left off.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1708497 said:


> Where did you go to school?


Playing both games now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1708501 said:


> we started over then some how picked up where we left off.


Exactly!!!!!!!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1708500 said:


> I think I ate too much.....


The pounder??


----------



## Green Grass

SSS I thought you where going to help!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1708505 said:


> The pounder??


No, just the 2/3.


----------



## CityGuy

I can't believe we forgot about Julie Nelson.


----------



## SSS Inc.

So how many beers does a guy need to drink before I understand the theme of this thread? I'm sure I'll jump in at some point but not sure what fits where.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1708507 said:


> SSS I thought you where going to help!


Probably catching up still.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1708510 said:


> So how many beers does a guy need to drink before I understand the theme of this thread? I'm sure I'll jump in at some point but not sure what fits where.


I think at this point anything fits


----------



## CityGuy

Laura looking good


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1708509 said:


> I can't believe we forgot about Julie Nelson.


O yes......

There is another little pickle tamer on there too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1708513 said:


> I think at this point anything fits


About that and more.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1708510 said:


> So how many beers does a guy need to drink before I understand the theme of this thread? I'm sure I'll jump in at some point but not sure what fits where.


Just go with what ever.

Wild scored


----------



## SnowGuy73

Carla Holt... O yes, I'd like to rub frosting on her....


----------



## SSS Inc.

I'm just getting warmed up. Wild Score!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!wesportwesportwesport


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1708514 said:


> Laura looking good


Yes, one of each please!


----------



## CityGuy

Rena is looking good these days too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Another Bert!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Beautiful puppies!!!


----------



## Green Grass

Hamel did you see Kevin Reed on TV the other night?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1708520 said:


> Carla Holt... O yes, I'd like to rub frosting on her....


Just for you


----------



## Green Grass

I feel like I should watch the news more.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1708530 said:


> Hamel did you see Kevin Reed on TV the other night?


Nope. What did I miss? He was at class a few weeks back.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1708532 said:


> Just for you


sandwich please


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1708532 said:


> Just for you


Thanks sir!

Anything in a topless?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1708536 said:


> sandwich please


Wouldn't that be awesome!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1708528 said:


> Another Bert!


What????????


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1708534 said:


> Nope. What did I miss? He was at class a few weeks back.


He was talking about the rail car explosion in ND and how they are doing things around here to prepare FD's. I didn't realize he is the boss now.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1708533 said:


> I feel like I should watch the news more.


Yes, yes you should.


----------



## SSS Inc.

.........................


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1708542 said:


> What????????


Who's Bert?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1708537 said:


> Thanks sir!
> 
> Anything in a topless?


or bottomless?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1708545 said:


> .........................


Milk anyone?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1708543 said:


> He was talking about the rail car explosion in ND and how they are doing things around here to prepare FD's. I didn't realize he is the boss now.


He si the hazmat head nut for the state. Works for bruce west now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1708548 said:


> or bottomless?


Or both........


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1708537 said:


> Thanks sir!
> 
> Anything in a topless?


Looking .........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1708553 said:


> Looking .........


Haha.

That a boy!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1708549 said:


> Milk anyone?


Ya think>


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1708550 said:


> He si the hazmat head nut for the state. Works for bruce west now.


The title showed something about MN Hazmat director of Homeland security he was in a Suit!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1708557 said:


> Ya think>


Things look like they are about to pop.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Am I the only one that liked Leah Beno?


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1708545 said:


> .........................


why hello


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1708560 said:


> Things look like they are about to pop.


I'd be willing to help release some pressure.


----------



## SSS Inc.

*Wild Score!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1708562 said:


> Am I the only one that liked Leah Beno?


I talked to her for awhile at a drowning a few years back. A sweetheart and smelt like a stripper!


----------



## SSS Inc.

THEY SCORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!wesportwesportwesportwesport


----------



## CityGuy

Best I can do for you.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1708559 said:


> The title showed something about MN Hazmat director of Homeland security he was in a Suit!


Yea thats about right for what he was called by zip a few weeks ago.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Anyone remember marni Hughes from years back on 9?


----------



## Green Grass

...................................


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1708569 said:


> Best I can do for you.


O, Ya!!!

I'm going to take a shower!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1708572 said:


> Anyone remember marni Hughes from years back on 9?


oh yes

Very nice


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1708580 said:


> oh yes
> 
> Very nice


Hot as hell!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1708575 said:


> O, Ya!!!
> 
> I'm going to take a shower!


Don't leave yet. More coming(spelling)??


----------



## SnowGuy73

I didn't mind the last one they had in there too. Forget her name now though.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1708583 said:


> Don't leave yet. More coming(spelling)??


Hahahahah

Hahahahah


----------



## CityGuy

Natalie Kane


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1708571 said:


> Yea thats about right for what he was called by zip a few weeks ago.


Didn't know he was still teaching at all.


----------



## Green Grass

http://www.kare11.com/story/news/lo...ta-gears-up-for-oil-tanker-car-fires/4271679/


----------



## Green Grass

I really need to start watching the news!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1708590 said:


> Natalie Kane


She has a body on her but her make up she looks like the joker !


----------



## SSS Inc.

snowguy73;1708572 said:


> anyone remember marni hughes from years back on 9?


yes! ........


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1708597 said:


> She has a body on her but her make up she looks like the joker !


Don't get me wrong I'd stick her if I had the chance.


----------



## CityGuy

Just for Snow


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1708598 said:


> yes! ........


There's my girl!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1708601 said:


> Just for Snow


Its a beautiful thing, it really is.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1708598 said:


> yes! ........


I don't know which one she is but I will take both


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1708604 said:


> I don't know which one she is but I will take both


Blond one. ....


----------



## SSS Inc.

SSS Inc.;1708598 said:


> yes! ........


Is it just me or are they drinking Gravy??


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1708606 said:


> Blond one. ....


Who is the dark haired one?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1708607 said:


> Is it just me or are they drinking Gravy??


I'd drink her gravy!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1708608 said:


> Who is the dark haired one?


Not sure......


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1708607 said:


> Is it just me or are they drinking Gravy??


That's a side dish isn't it?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1708610 said:


> Not sure......


We should figure that out!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1708611 said:


> That's a side dish isn't it?


Sometimes its called foreplay!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1708612 said:


> We should figure that out!


Let us do this.


----------



## CityGuy

For you snow


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1708619 said:


> For you snow


Nice, but.. That chick on the left is built like a 10 year old boy.


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1708590 said:


> Natalie Kane


Hot! & Jamie! & Lauren Casey!

So who plows the bdubs in Champlin? Talk about a mess!


----------



## CityGuy

Elizabeth Ries


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1708620 said:


> Nice, but.. That chick on the left is built like a 10 year old boy.


No she isn't. Shes cute.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1708632 said:


> Elizabeth Ries


Emily is hot too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1708633 said:


> No she isn't. Shes cute.


Ill leave that one for you then.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1708634 said:


> Emily is hot too.


Isen't she the daughter of the chief at Hopkins ?


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1708630 said:


> So who plows the bdubs in Champlin? Talk about a mess!


Not I.........


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1708620 said:


> Nice, but.. That chick on the left is built like a 10 year old boy.


Thats Ellen Macnamera


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1708641 said:


> Thats Ellen Macnamera


You are correct.


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1708639 said:


> Not I.........


Quite the drive for you


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1708647 said:


> Quite the drive for you


I know guys that drive further..... Haha.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1708639 said:


> Not I.........


me either.....


----------



## CityGuy

Thats 30 pages in less than 24 hours. We are on the move


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1708652 said:


> I know guys that drive further..... Haha.


Just say it, I think Lwnmrw does that job.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1708657 said:


> Thats 30 pages in less than 24 hours. We are on the move


Were coming, were coming!


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1708658 said:


> Just say it, I think Lwnmrw does that job.


There is always a chance


----------



## CityGuy

Who was it that challenges us to catch the north guys?


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1708652 said:


> I know guys that drive further..... Haha.


I hope all their accts are all near the rest!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1708658 said:


> Just say it, I think Lwnmrw does that job.


I can't..... .... I made a promise.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1708666 said:


> Who was it that challenges us to catch the north guys?


Not sure. ...


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1708667 said:


> I hope all their accts are all near the rest!


Not sure about that.


----------



## CityGuy

Well the wild look decent tonight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1708676 said:


> Well the wild look decent tonight.


I'm watching modern family... Some lookers on that show too!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1708677 said:


> I'm watching modern family... Some lookers on that show too!


big bang the blonde chick is hot!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1708677 said:


> I'm watching modern family... Some lookers on that show too!


Watch the replay later or tomorrow. It's a good game


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1708684 said:


> big bang the blonde chick is hot!


that thread is shut down now. can't post


----------



## CityGuy

I was just thiking. Wait until some of the guys log in tomorrow or monday and see 30+ pages


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1708684 said:


> big bang the blonde chick is hot!


O yes.... Penny!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1708684 said:


> big bang the blonde chick is hot!


Those are some lucky nerds.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1708688 said:


> I was just thiking. Wait until some of the guys log in tomorrow or monday and see 30+ pages


Lwnmwrmn must have about 400 emails showing responses on here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1708691 said:


> Those are some lucky nerds.


Yes in deed!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greens comment was edited too..


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1708694 said:


> Lwnmwrmn must have about 400 emails showing responses on here.


I just looked I had 300 from plowsite.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1708704 said:


> I just looked I had 300 from plowsite.


Haha. Awesome!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1708700 said:


> Greens comment was edited too..


I got put in time out and couldn't post any where


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1708705 said:


> Haha. Awesome!


trying to delete them now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

What, really?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1708707 said:


> I got put in time out and couldn't post any where


Go to your corner and stay until we tell you to come back


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1708709 said:


> trying to delete them now.


Might as well wait until tomorrow morning.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1708710 said:


> What, really?


Yes I posted again but was helpful this time.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1708711 said:


> Go to your corner and stay until we tell you to come back


I was wondering what happened there.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1708712 said:


> Might as well wait until tomorrow morning.


sifting thru to seeif I missed a real email in there


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1708713 said:


> Yes I posted again but was helpful this time.


It won't let me post in there....


----------



## Green Grass

I also got an angry letter


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1708709 said:


> trying to delete them now.


I have my preferences set to never subscribe to threads. I always hate when some idiot responds to something from three years ago.


----------



## SnowGuy73

And besides... I thought mine was helpful last time.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1708720 said:


> I also got an angry letter


Did you, what's yours say?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1708721 said:


> I have my preferences set to never subscribe to threads. I always hate when some idiot responds to something from three years ago.


I did that a couple days ago. Haha.


----------



## Mike_PS

ok guys, no need to keep complaining about posts removed, etc. and no, he wasn't put in time out LOL

anyway, isn't this thread supposed to be about "Minnesota Weather" 

ok, carry on ...and have a good one


----------



## CityGuy

Not sure who she is but I'd like to know


----------



## Drakeslayer

Amy Hockert. Kare 11 I think.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Michael J. Donovan;1708730 said:


> ok guys, no need to keep complaining about posts removed, etc. and no, he wasn't put in time out LOL
> 
> anyway, isn't this thread supposed to be about "Minnesota Weather"
> 
> ok, carry on ...and have a good one


Big brother is always watching I guess!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1708734 said:


> Amy Hockert. Kare 11 I think.


Was never really a fan.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1708732 said:


> Not sure who she is but I'd like to know


Nice nice!!!!!!!


----------



## Green Grass

Michael J. Donovan;1708730 said:


> ok guys, no need to keep complaining about posts removed, etc. and no, he wasn't put in time out LOL
> 
> anyway, isn't this thread supposed to be about "Minnesota Weather"
> 
> ok, carry on ...and have a good one


It told me I didn't have permission to post. figured that was time out


----------



## SSS Inc.

Michael J. Donovan;1708730 said:


> ok guys, no need to keep complaining about posts removed, etc. and no, he wasn't put in time out LOL
> 
> anyway, isn't this thread supposed to be about "Minnesota Weather"
> 
> ok, carry on ...and have a good one


Well since its so cold we are discussing Attractive News anchors, and Wild Hockey. Mr D. are you a hockey fan?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1708735 said:


> Big brother is always watching I guess!


watching you!


----------



## CityGuy

Drakeslayer;1708734 said:


> Amy Hockert. Kare 11 I think.


This her? Don't remember her


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1708741 said:


> Well since its so cold we are discussing Attractive News anchors, and Wild Hockey. Mr D. are you a hockey fan?


Or a fan of hot female news anchors?


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1708741 said:


> Well since its so cold we are discussing Attractive News anchors, and Wild Hockey. Mr D. are you a hockey fan?


are the Wild wining?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1708743 said:


> watching you!


I guess so....


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1708732 said:


> Not sure who she is but I'd like to know


Do I need a credit card to be on this thread now.???


----------



## CityGuy

Hey SSS when is that next chance of snow?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1708744 said:


> This her? Don't remember her


That's her, yup.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1708748 said:


> Do I need a credit card to be on this thread now.???


Sure whats the numbers including expiration and code on the back


----------



## CityGuy

I think my timing was great on that post. Right after MD posted up. Perfect timing


----------



## CityGuy

Suter has a hat trick


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1708746 said:


> are the Wild wining?


Yes. But my wife wanted me to watch Charlies Angels with her. The old tv series. I said yes. Hot 70's chicks.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1708755 said:


> I think my timing was great on that post. Right after MD posted up. Perfect timing


He deleted what snow and I posted but left yours so you must be ok


----------



## CityGuy

1500 posts. I am on a roll and can't remember how many I need a few pages back but I got to it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1708751 said:


> Hey SSS when is that next chance of snow?


Hold on a minute, I'll let you know what out there.

Maybe Friday night and the following Monday night. Long shot at this point. You never can be sure what will show up last minute.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1708758 said:


> Yes. But my wife wanted me to watch Charlies Angels with her. The old tv series. I said yes. Hot 70's chicks.


I will stick to hot now chicks


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1708755 said:


> I think my timing was great on that post. Right after MD posted up. Perfect timing


Haha. I wonder if he can change the thread name to "Minnesota pub"?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1708746 said:


> are the Wild wining?


5 to 3 3rd period


----------



## Green Grass

well we are down to zero already here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1708760 said:


> He deleted what snow and I posted but left yours so you must be ok


Which part?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1708765 said:


> Haha. I wonder if he can change the thread name to "Minnesota pub"?


Ha 
Ha


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1708773 said:


> Which part?


you asked what my angry letter said and I posted it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1708774 said:


> Ha
> Ha


Should I pm him and ask?

Haha.


----------



## CityGuy

I just turned my email subscription to off before I get a nasty letter from aol about having 500 emails


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1708777 said:


> Should I pm him and ask?
> 
> Haha.


I think if you two talk any more you will need a new name and e-mail address.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1708777 said:


> Should I pm him and ask?
> 
> Haha.


He is likely watching our thread now for the next few days.

I think we need some snow to plow.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1708783 said:


> I think if you two talk any more you will need a new name and e-mail address.


Now that' s funny :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1708783 said:


> I think if you two talk any more you will need a new name and e-mail address.


Nah, were tight. I call him Mike!

Haha.


----------



## CityGuy

How many people belong/active;y participate in this tread? It looks like a 3-5 man show right now


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1708784 said:


> He is likely watching our thread now for the next few days.
> 
> I think we need some snow to plow.


So I don't have to pm him about the name change then?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1708789 said:


> How many people belong/active;y participate in this tread? It looks like a 3-5 man show right now


I would say 20 but 6 or so do most of the posting.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1708789 said:


> How many people belong/active;y participate in this tread? It looks like a 3-5 man show right now


it's better then one person talking to them self.


----------



## CityGuy

Little humor for tonight.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1708790 said:


> So I don't have to pm him about the name change then?


Right. I mentioned snow several times tonight. Oh wait I was refering to you. Or was I?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1708792 said:


> it's better then one person talking to them self.


Only once in awhile...


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1708792 said:


> it's better then one person talking to them self.


So...................


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1708797 said:


> Right. I mentioned snow several times tonight. Oh wait I was refering to you. Or was I?


Sss said its cold out, that's weather. Kind of..


----------



## CityGuy

What............





If





I





Do



?


----------



## Green Grass

lwnmwr must be in to the ps4


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1708793 said:


> Little humor for tonight.


Black sheep was on this afternoon. I forgot how funny that movie was.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1708803 said:


> Sss said its cold out, that's weather. Kind of..


True............


----------



## Green Grass

I gave the temp once


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1708807 said:


> Black sheep was on this afternoon. I forgot how funny that movie was.


I saw that. I should pull the DVD's out and watch it again.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1708807 said:


> Black sheep was on this afternoon. I forgot how funny that movie was.


Crap I missed it


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1708764 said:


> I will stick to hot now chicks


Whats the difference you cant touch the merchandise either way.


----------



## CityGuy

Well if Green is at 0 then I am at 1. Little closer to the cities


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1708805 said:


> What............
> 
> If
> 
> I
> 
> Do
> 
> ?


Huh? I confused!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1708814 said:


> Huh? I confused!


No Idea....


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamel, Stretched out posts don't help the count or the guys on Cell phones. Either does giant font.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1708814 said:


> Huh? I confused!


That was a responce to green about me talking to myself on here like a few others do at times


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1708819 said:


> No Idea....


Hmmmmm.

Everyone moved over to the other thread I think.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1708820 said:


> Hamel, Stretched out posts don't help the count or the guys on Cell phones. Either does giant font.


Sorry SSS,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1708821 said:


> That was a responce to green about me talking to myself on here like a few others do at times


H, I see.

...


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1708822 said:


> Hmmmmm.
> 
> Everyone moved over to the other thread I think.


There is another thread????


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1708820 said:


> Hamel, Stretched out posts don't help the count or the guys on Cell phones. Either does giant font.


Stop shouting!!!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1708822 said:


> Hmmmmm.
> 
> Everyone moved over to the other thread I think.


Don't they know they need to stay here and get the count higher!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1708825 said:


> There is another thread????


Yup. Its about trains and beetle juice.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1708820 said:


> Hamel, Stretched out posts don't help the count or the guys on Cell phones. Either does giant font.


Stop yelling at me!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1708828 said:


> Don't they know they need to stay here and get the count higher!


That's why I'm here.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1708830 said:


> Yup. Its about trains and beetle juice.


I just read it and laughed my a$$ off.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1708840 said:


> I just read it and laughed my a$$ off.


That is where we all got in trouble at


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1708840 said:


> I just read it and laughed my a$$ off.


Haha. That one guy in there is going to be pissed!


----------



## CityGuy

Wow, 35 pages since last night. 35 pages of ??????????


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1708843 said:


> That is where we all got in trouble at


You'll be in trouble again here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

That's not a chat room young man... This is!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1708845 said:


> Wow, 35 pages since last night. 35 pages of ??????????


Idol chatter!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1708847 said:


> You'll be in trouble again here.


SSS is the one yelling at people


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1708845 said:


> Wow, 35 pages since last night. 35 pages of ??????????


Nothing but pure entertainment for those of us that aren't out partying again like Mbossjdubplowbedazzled614.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1708852 said:


> SSS is the one yelling at people


He's an abusive drinker!


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1708854 said:


> Nothing but pure entertainment for those of us that aren't out partying again like Mbossjdubplowbedazzled614.


Just wait until he logs in and sees this.

I see you changed the name again.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1708854 said:


> Nothing but pure entertainment for those of us that aren't out partying again like Mbossjdubplowbedazzled614.


AKA fancy pants


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1708854 said:


> Nothing but pure entertainment for those of us that aren't out partying again like Mbossjdubplowbedazzled614.


He's at the mall trying to return his women's jeans!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1708855 said:


> He's an abusive drinker!


When ever dad drinks he yells and beats us kids


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1708857 said:


> AKA fancy pants


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1708860 said:


> When ever dad drinks he yells and beats us kids


Which dad???? Just asking


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1708860 said:


> When ever dad drinks he yells and beats us kids


Hahahahah!


----------



## CityGuy

Sueter had a hat trick tonight and the wild win.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1708858 said:


> He's at the mall trying to return his women's jeans!


Did he buy them at VS?


----------



## CityGuy

Billy Madison on MTV


----------



## Green Grass

hamelfire;1708863 said:


> which dad???? Just asking


sss........


----------



## CityGuy

Sex sent me to the ER on TLC. Started watching this last week and it hilarious


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1708866 said:


> Did he buy them at VS?


The buckle....


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1708871 said:


> Sex sent me to the ER


I think you are doing it wrong!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1708868 said:


> Billy Madison on MTV


Another classic.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1708860 said:


> When ever dad drinks he yells and beats us kids


You damn kids better start showing some respect. Daddy's watching his stories.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1708871 said:


> Sex sent me to the ER on TLC. Started watching this last week and it hilarious


I need four tv's in my family room!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1708873 said:


> I think you are doing it wrong!!


Turn on TLC this is hilarious. I thought I'd seen it all


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1708877 said:


> I need four tv's in my family room!


You don't need our permission


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1708876 said:


> You damn kids better start showing some respect. Daddy's watching his stories.


Stories huh?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1708871 said:


> Sex sent me to the ER on TLC. Started watching this last week and it hilarious


I went to the ER once with a giant testicle. Wasn't sex related though.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1708879 said:


> You don't need our permission


No room for it.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1708877 said:


> I need four tv's in my family room!


another trip to Best Buy


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1708877 said:


> I need four tv's in my family room!


I need four laptops.


Hamelfire;1708878 said:


> Turn on TLC this is hilarious. I thought I'd seen it all


Fucilli Jerry? ( Seinfeld Ref.)


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1708886 said:


> another trip to Best Buy


To hell with beat buy!


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1708882 said:


> I went to the ER once with a giant testicle. Wasn't sex related though.


I know a guy who's twisted and swelled the size of grape fruits. Said the pain of Doc untwisting was the wosrst he had ever felt. Said he cried like a like a little school girl.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1708882 said:


> I went to the ER once with a giant testicle. Wasn't sex related though.


ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1708887 said:


> I need four laptops.
> 
> Fucilli Jerry? ( Seinfeld Ref.)


Ill tell you where is like to stick it!


----------



## CityGuy

Stepping out for a smoke. Try to keep it under 5 pages so I can catch up.


----------



## SnowGuy73

hamelfire;1708894 said:


> stepping out for a smoke. Try to keep it under 5 pages so i can catch up.


a..............


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1708894 said:


> Stepping out for a smoke. Try to keep it under 5 pages so I can catch up.


no promises!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1708890 said:


> I know a guy who's twisted and swelled the size of grape fruits. Said the pain of Doc untwisting was the wosrst he had ever felt. Said he cried like a like a little school girl.





Green Grass;1708892 said:


> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


Yes and yes. Not quite grapefruit but close. It untwisted itsel somehow. My doctor told me I had about twenty minutes to get to the hospital before I'd lose it. Its a long story but my nuts were given an ultrasound by the hottest little nurse I have ever seen. Thankfully the pain was too great to even care.


----------



## Green Grass

B............................


----------



## Drakeslayer

SnowGuy73;1708893 said:


> Ill tell you where is like to stick it!


Drunk? .


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;1708900 said:


> Drunk? .


Nope Normal!


----------



## CityGuy

c.....................


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1708900 said:


> Drunk? .


Grammer is on the decline in here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

D..........


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1708905 said:


> Grammer is on the decline in here.


Since when has grammer been a big deal in here.


----------



## CityGuy

E........................


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1708902 said:


> Nope Normal!


Pretty much, getting drunk to though.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1708903 said:


> c.....................


Quick smoke must be really cold out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1708907 said:


> Since when has grammer been a big deal in here.


AnO. Do d do hook d


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1708898 said:


> Yes and yes. Not quite grapefruit but close. It untwisted itsel somehow. My doctor told me I had about twenty minutes to get to the hospital before I'd lose it. Its a long story but my nuts were given an ultrasound by the hottest little nurse I have ever seen. Thankfully the pain was too great to even care.


I can't even imaging the pain. Nor do I want too.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1708907 said:


> Since when has grammer been a big deal in here.


I frequently edit my posts to correct errors. I dun't watn to git sloppie.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1708905 said:


> Grammer is on the decline in here.


What is this grammer you speak of?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1708913 said:


> AnO. Do d do hook d


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1708910 said:


> Quick smoke must be really cold out.


1 below here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1708915 said:


> I frequently edit my posts to correct errors. I dun't watn to git sloppie.


I do as well... I blame my fat thumbs!


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1708915 said:


> I frequently edit my posts to correct errors. I don't want to get sloppy.


Fixed it for you


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1708915 said:


> I frequently edit my posts to correct errors. I dun't watn to git sloppie.


I'd say were a little better than some other threads on the site.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1708919 said:


> I do as well... I blame my fat thumbs!


we blame your drinking!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1708920 said:


> Fixed it for you


Wart a good helper you are!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1708914 said:


> I can't even imaging the pain. Nor do I want too.


It was horrendous. I came home from work and my wife had a friend over so i took cover in the kitchen, laid on the floor and cried like a school girl. I resisted going to the doctor for about 20 hours but it was crazy. I told my wife to take a picture but she didn't otherwise I'd post it. :waving:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1708923 said:


> we blame your drinking!


I think its a combination of the two!


----------



## CityGuy

Weather pic


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1708925 said:


> It was horrendous. I came home from work and my wife had a friend over so i took cover in the kitchen, laid on the floor and cried like a school girl. I resisted going to the doctor for about 20 hours but it was crazy. I told my wife to take a picture but she didn;t otherwise I'd post it. :waving:


Not a site I think I would want to see.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1708925 said:


> It was horrendous. I came home from work and my wife had a friend over so i took cover in the kitchen, aid on the floor and cried like a school girl. I resisted going to the doctor for about 20 hours but it was crazy. I told my wife to take a picture but she didn;t otherwise I'd post it. :waving:


Where can we send her a thank you basket?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1708928 said:


> Weather pic


Damn....... That's cold!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1708930 said:


> Where can we send her a thank you basket?


Hahahahah.


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1708929 said:


> Not a site I think I would want to see.


But here you go SSS


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1708931 said:


> Damn....... That's cold!


I am not looking forward to the cold on Monday


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1708933 said:


> But here you go SSS


What the hell is that?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1708933 said:


> But here you go SSS


Can you post that on here. Edit quick before our thread get shut down.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1708934 said:


> I am not looking forward to the cold on Monday


I'm not leaving the house....

You imagine a house fire in those temps?


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1708938 said:


> I'm not leaving the house....
> 
> You imagine a house fire in those temps?


Here we go with the fire talk again. J/k


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1708937 said:


> Can you post that on here. Edit quick before our thread get shut down.


done........


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1708940 said:


> Here we go with the fire talk again. J/k


Better than what you're talking about!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1708938 said:


> I'm not leaving the house....
> 
> You imagine a house fire in those temps?


no thanks. been there, done that


----------



## SSS Inc.

Nice work Hamel. Mine didn't look like that. It was normal looking but GIANT.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1708941 said:


> done........


Good work, quick work!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1708945 said:


> Nice work Hamel. Mine didn't look like that. It was normal looking but GIANT.


What causes that?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1708944 said:


> no thanks. been there, done that


In those temps?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1708938 said:


> I'm not leaving the house....
> 
> You imagine a house fire in those temps?


you know there will be. We had one last year at like -10 and I remember that I couldn't get my pack off because it was frozen to me instantly.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1708948 said:


> In those temps?


Loretto apartment building few years back


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1708949 said:


> you know there will be. We had one last year at like -10 and I remember that I couldn't get my pack off because it was frozen to me instantly.


I remember a basement fire we had like 8 years ago it was like 5 below or somethin... That sucks!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1708947 said:


> What causes that?


Well for me it was the strain of laying 32 tons of asphalt by hand in about 30 different locations throughout a parking lot by myself one day. Just me, Bobcat guy and a roller.


----------



## CityGuy

I am more worried about sewer and water pipes breaking.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1708950 said:


> Loretto apartment building few years back


Nice, I enjoy a good apartment fire.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1708947 said:


> What causes that?


Not sure. Google it


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1708938 said:


> I'm not leaving the house....
> 
> You imagine a house fire in those temps?


Jebus again guys... like 5 of my size pages while I had dinner with the wife! 

On a positive note, thanks for all the ammo... the kids are sleeping over at grandma's house and the wife decided to go too...

And finally... Rogers sounds like they have quite the CF going on now... started as a chimney fire...


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1708953 said:


> Well for me it was the strain of laying 32 tons of asphalt by hand in about 30 different locations throughout a parking lot by myself one day. Just me, Bobcat guy and a roller.


Holy crap!!!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1708952 said:


> I remember a basement fire we had like 8 years ago it was like 5 below or somethin... That sucks!


Rogers has a house fire. They just asked St. Michael for a engine company


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1708955 said:


> Nice, I enjoy a good apartment fire.


We were 2nd engine in and had 2 probies with me in the back for S and R. That sucked. Thank god all were accounted for on arrival. We then went in and relieved interior crew.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1708953 said:


> Well for me it was the strain of laying 32 tons of asphalt by hand in about 30 different locations throughout a parking lot by myself one day. Just me, Bobcat guy and a roller.


your nuts!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1708957 said:


> Jebus again guys... like 5 of my size pages while I had dinner with the wife!
> 
> On a positive note, thanks for all the ammo... the kids are sleeping over at grandma's house and the wife decided to go too...
> 
> And finally... Rogers sounds like they have quite the CF going on now... started as a chimney fire...


Fire off your ammo in the shower.... Less clean up!


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1708957 said:


> Jebus again guys... like 5 of my size pages while I had dinner with the wife!
> 
> On a positive note, thanks for all the ammo... the kids are sleeping over at grandma's house and the wife decided to go too...
> 
> And finally... Rogers sounds like they have quite the CF going on now... started as a chimney fire...


Maybe you can go play in the cold.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1708960 said:


> Rogers has a house fire. They just asked St. Michael for a engine company


Started as a chimney fire and has steadily degraded from there... last quote from the roof was "if we open up these roof vents and see orange is it okay if we spray water?"


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1708961 said:


> We were 2nd engine in and had 2 probies with me in the back for S and R. That sucked. Thank god all were accounted for on arrival. We then went in and relieved interior crew.


Nice. Always fun times!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1708960 said:


> Rogers has a house fire. They just asked St. Michael for a engine company


That sucks


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1708963 said:


> Fire off your ammo in the shower.... Less clean up!


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:



Green Grass;1708964 said:


> Maybe you can go play in the cold.


Wouldn't be my mutual aid thank god... plus they don't call us for some reason... they skip us and call Osseo... must be a small town thing...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1708965 said:


> Started as a chimney fire and has steadily degraded from there... last quote from the roof was "if we open up these rook vents and see orange is it okay if we spray water?"


Hmmmm.... Not sure, let me think about it.


----------



## CityGuy

Audio sounds like crap on the scanner. radios must be getting wet.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1708967 said:


> That sucks


worst part is they just got back from Buffalo!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hi..........

I see MJD must be interested in why the post count extreme in this thread all of a sudden.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1708971 said:


> Audio sounds like crap on the scanner. radios must be getting wet.


Or glazed over with ice.


----------



## CityGuy

Chief just asked for an extiguiher in the house. Ummm I would use a hose. Just me


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1708968 said:


> :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:
> 
> Wouldn't be my mutual aid thank god... plus they don't call us for some reason... they skip us and call Osseo... must be a small town thing...


They just don't want the Slimmers!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1708973 said:


> Hi..........


Hi! :waving:


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1708973 said:


> Hi..........


Ps4 break?


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1708973 said:


> Hi..........


Welcome back

And Dayton sounds like they are in rogers.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1708973 said:


> Hi..........
> 
> I see MJD must be interested in why the post count extreme in this thread all of a sudden.


He Is alive!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1708976 said:


> They just don't want the Slimmers!


:laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1708975 said:


> Chief just asked for an extiguiher in the house. Ummm I would use a hose. Just me


Water can.... We got this!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1708962 said:


> your nuts!!


Part of the job. I hold the company record for tons "luted" in a day. It put me in the hospital though.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1708984 said:


> Part of the job. I hold the company record for tons "luted" in a day. It put me in the hospital though.


Chicks dig scars!


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1708984 said:


> Part of the job. I hold the company record for tons "luted" in a day. It put me in the hospital though.


doesn't sound like a record you want.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Nah, played PS4 for about 20 minutes and passed out from being up since 5 yesterday morning.

Wife wasn't happy when she got home since I was supposed to be watching the 8 year old.

Got caught up, now going back to sleep.

As far as next chance for snow (this IS "Minnesota SNOW" thread) Jan 21.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1708983 said:


> Water can.... We got this!


don't put it out. It's COLD out!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1708988 said:


> Nah, played PS4 for about 20 minutes and passed out from being up since 5 yesterday morning.
> 
> Wife wasn't happy when she got home since I was supposed to be watching the 8 year old.
> 
> Got caught up, now going back to sleep.
> 
> As far as next chance for snow (this IS "Minnesota SNOW" thread) Jan 21.


We changed it.... Minnesota pub thread now.....


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1708988 said:


> Nah, played PS4 for about 20 minutes and passed out from being up since 5 yesterday morning.
> 
> Wife wasn't happy when she got home since I was supposed to be watching the 8 year old.
> 
> Got caught up, now going back to sleep.
> 
> As far as next chance for snow (this IS "Minnesota PUB" thread) Jan 21.


Fixed it for you


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1708990 said:


> We changed it.... Minnesota pub thread now.....


I fixed it for him


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1708991 said:


> Fixed it for you


There it is!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1708976 said:


> They just don't want the Slimmers!


thats funny right there


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

And FWIW, I only had 3 email notifications. I get WAY more notifications when I keep posting. Last night before I went out plowing, had 78 notifications on my phone.


----------



## CityGuy

How far away are we


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1708985 said:


> Chicks dig scars!


You should have seen the chicks I got when I was 18. I stuck my hands into a paver full of fresh blacktop. Lets just say they were burned a bit and I had to wear boxing glove looking bandages. It was a party favorite and the girls felt so bad for me. :crying::crying::crying:


----------



## SnowGuy73

I think we will hit 27,000 tonight!


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1708998 said:


> You should have seen the chicks I got when I was 18. I stuck my hands into a paver full of fresh blacktop. Lets just say they were burned a bit and I had to wear boxing glove looking bandages. It was a party favorite and the girls felt so bad for me. :crying::crying::crying:


Why would you do that???


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1708999 said:


> I think we will hit 27,000 tonight!


Working on it...


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1708998 said:


> I stuck my hands into a paver full of fresh blacktop.


That sounds terrible...


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1708988 said:


> As far as next chance for snow (this IS "Minnesota SNOW" thread) Jan 21.


Get that from Accuweather?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1708998 said:


> You should have seen the chicks I got when I was 18. I stuck my hands into a paver full of fresh blacktop. Lets just say they were burned a bit and I had to wear boxing glove looking bandages. It was a party favorite and the girls felt so bad for me. :crying::crying::crying:


Nice. I know those bandages, I had them a few years back back i got burn in a house fire.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1709004 said:


> Get that from Accuweather?


I'm assuming it is.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1709002 said:


> Working on it...


That should only take a couple more minutes.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1709004 said:


> Get that from Accuweather?


That.... And my bank account.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1709007 said:


> That should only take a couple more minutes.


Hahahahah!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1709007 said:


> That should only take a couple more minutes.


Seems like we go in steaks. Really busy for a bit then it slows down.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1709009 said:


> That.... And my bank account.


So all your invoices must be due Jan 20?


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1709009 said:


> That.... And my bank account.


your bank account can tell the weather!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1709009 said:


> That.... And my bank account.


I'm fine with it. I'm still waiting for my week off.


----------



## CityGuy

Rogers fire sounds like a cluster


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1709014 said:


> your bank account can tell the weather!


Sweet! What bank?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Actually Account says 2" on the 11th now.

NWS says snow next Saturday as well.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1709016 said:


> Rogers fire sounds like a cluster


Is the house in the ground yet?


----------



## CityGuy

Did anyone catch the weather tonight? I forgot to watch.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1709016 said:


> Rogers fire sounds like a cluster


does that surprise you?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1709020 said:


> Is the house in the ground yet?


not yet.

http://www.broadcastify.com/listen/feed/13675/web


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1709000 said:


> Why would you do that???





cbservicesllc;1709003 said:


> That sounds terrible...


It was pretty ugly. I was getting a shovel full out of the paver and slipped. Hands went straight in clutching the shovel. I must have been in shock because I went right back to running the paver until the guy on the other side said your hands are covered in blacktop(very sticky). He told me I was burned and had me stick my hands in the water jug. The water felt hot even though the thing had a block of ice in it. I was rushed to the ER where they had to scrub off the asphalt with wire brushes. I laughed the whole way to the hospital. Being in shock is an interesting thing when you look back at something like this. My body coped with the pain by laughing. Didn't hurt until I was wrapped up and sent home.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1709019 said:


> Actually Account says 2" on the 11th now.
> 
> NWS says snow next Saturday as well.


It will snow next Saturday, I have plans!


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1709021 said:


> Did anyone catch the weather tonight? I forgot to watch.


According to my sister 83 and Sunny. But she does live in Florida.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1709021 said:


> Did anyone catch the weather tonight? I forgot to watch.


Yes, I'm the one that will keep this thread on track.

Saw Channel 4. Dry week, forecasted out til Friday.

Channel 11 news on now. Running late because of the Saints/Eagles. Saints win in Philly as time runs out with a field goal.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1709021 said:


> Did anyone catch the weather tonight? I forgot to watch.


Nope, I was going to ask the same.


----------



## SnowGuy73

hamelfire;1709023 said:


> not yet.
> 
> http://www.broadcastify.com/listen/feed/13675/web


10-4.

 .


----------



## BossPlow614

I only get a notification when someone posts and thats all ill have until I visit the page.

I'm watching Supercross, I go an hour & a half without reading and there's 10 pages racked up...geez.

I'm definitely not going back to Buckle to return my jeans! Just may go pick up another pair or 2 of these days.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1709024 said:


> It was pretty ugly. I was getting a shovel full out of the paver and slipped. Hands went straight in clutching the shovel. I must have been in shock because I went right back to running the paver until the guy on the other side said your hands are covered in blacktop(very sticky). He told me I was burned and had me stick my hands in the water jug. The water felt hot even though the thing had a block of ice in it. I was rushed to the ER where they had to scrub off the asphalt with wire brushes. I laughed the whole way to the hospital. Being in shock is an interesting thing when you look back at something like this. My body coped with the pain by laughing. Didn't hurt until I was wrapped up and sent home.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1709027 said:


> Yes, I'm the one that will keep this thread on track.
> 
> Saw Channel 4. Dry week, forecasted out til Friday.
> 
> Channel 11 news on now. Running late because of the Saints/Eagles. Saints win in Philly as time runs out with a field goal.


Is my little pickle working tonight?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1709019 said:


> Actually Account says 2" on the 11th now.
> 
> NWS says snow next Saturday as well.


You must have seen my post from tonight about 58 pages ago.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1709028 said:


> Nope, I was going to ask the same.


11 is on and Rena is at the desk


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1709035 said:


> You must have seen my post from tonight about 58 pages ago.


I think it was 64 pages back.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1709036 said:


> 11 is on and Rena is at the desk


Mmmm. Rena!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1709034 said:


> Is my little pickle working tonight?


Um..,...,..,...,


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1709034 said:


> Is my little pickle working tonight?


nope..

Should have gone to Jerrid


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1709037 said:


> I think it was 64 pages back.


has to be at least 80 pages


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1709039 said:


> Um..,...,..,...,


25 pages back....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Did you guys know all schools are closed Monday because of the cold??? (Weather related)


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1709039 said:


> Um..,...,..,...,


Didn't you read all 30 pages you missed?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1709040 said:


> nope..
> 
> Should have gone to Jerrid


Damn... At least Rena is there.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1709044 said:


> Did you guys know all schools are closed Monday because of the cold??? (Weather related)


Surprised no one is talking about that!


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1709044 said:


> Did you guys know all schools are closed Monday because of the cold??? (Weather related)


Really it must be going to get cold out or something.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1709044 said:


> Did you guys know all schools are closed Monday because of the cold??? (Weather related)


Yup wife wife be home all day.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1709027 said:


> Yes, I'm the one that will keep this thread on track.
> 
> Saw Channel 4. Dry week, forecasted out til Friday.
> 
> Channel 11 news on now. Running late because of the Saints/Eagles. Saints win in Philly as time runs out with a field goal.


Yuhas on 5 said light snow possible Wed/Thur as temps start to moderate...

EDIT: oh... and the "bright spot" is Saturday...


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1709047 said:


> Surprised no one is talking about that!


I stocked up on Beer today so i don't have to leave the house with three kids on Monday. We're planning a knee hockey tournament and maybe some crafts.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1709049 said:


> Yup wife wife be home all day.


and you will be out fixing a water main!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1709052 said:


> I stocked up on Beer today so i don't have to leave the house with three kids on Monday. We're planning a knee hockey tournament and maybe some crafts.


That sounds like fun.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1709053 said:


> and you will be out fixing a water main!


Or three......


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1709052 said:


> I stocked up on Beer today so i don't have to leave the house with three kids on Monday. We're planning a knee hockey tournament and maybe some crafts.


Knee hockey tournament I want in!!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1709053 said:


> and you will be out fixing a water main!


Us street guys sit in the trucks.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1709055 said:


> Or three......


it's good for those city guys to be out in the cold!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1709057 said:


> Us street guys sit in the trucks.


Hahahahah..

Don't want work to hard.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1709059 said:


> Hahahahah..
> 
> Don't want work to hard.


Reading the paper.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1709058 said:


> it's good for those city guys to be out in the cold!


Ya it is..


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1709057 said:


> Us street guys sit in the trucks.


I should call your boss and tell him you want to be outside!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1709060 said:


> Reading the paper.


Ain't that the truth.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1709053 said:


> and you will be out fixing a water main!


Oh crap. I meant to shut the water off at our shop today. I only keep it at 45 unless I'm there but I don't think the heater will keep up if its -30 out. :crying::crying::crying:


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1709064 said:


> Oh crap. I meant to shut the water off at our shop today. I only keep it at 45 unless I'm there but I don't think the heater will keep up if its -30 out. :crying::crying::crying:


we know where you are going tomorrow!


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1709064 said:


> Oh crap. I meant to shut the water off at our shop today. I only keep it at 45 unless I'm there but I don't think the heater will keep up if its -30 out. :crying::crying::crying:


road trip with the family tomorrow


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1709064 said:


> Oh crap. I meant to shut the water off at our shop today. I only keep it at 45 unless I'm there but I don't think the heater will keep up if its -30 out. :crying::crying::crying:


Do you have beer there?

If do I will run over there and shut it off for you.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1709057 said:


> Us street guys sit in the trucks.


In Mpls they have like six guys in the cab when they're out patching. :laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1709069 said:


> In Mpls they have like six guys in the cab when they're out patching. :laughing:


Saving fuel.

Carpooling.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1709068 said:


> Do you have beer there?
> 
> If do I will run over there and shut it off for you.


I have a fridge but its empty. I wish you could, you're probably 2 minutes away.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1709068 said:


> Do you have beer there?
> 
> If do I will run over there and shut it off for you.


I better help if there is beer.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1709071 said:


> I have a fridge but its empty. I wish you could, you're probably 2 minutes away.


You can buy me breakfast tomorrow when you're down here. Wampac's?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1709070 said:


> Saving fuel.
> 
> Carpooling.


I bet it's all the supervisors making sure they are doing a good job.


----------



## CityGuy

13 more posts to 27000


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1709072 said:


> I better help if there is beer.


Wait to be called! Don't just self dispatch here....


----------



## SnowGuy73

12............


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1709072 said:


> I better help if there is beer.


I'm barely home 7 months out of the year, If I stock it with beer I may never come home. It has had beer before but it goes quick.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Might take my boys to Waterpark of America on Monday.

It'll be warm there.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1709080 said:


> I'm barely home 7 months out of the year, If I stock it with beer I may never come home. It has had beer before but it goes quick.


I bet it does on those hot days!


----------



## CityGuy

6..............


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1709078 said:


> Wait to be called! Don't just self dispatch here....


Hahahaha...


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1709080 said:


> I'm barely home 7 months out of the year, If I stock it with beer I may never come home. It has had beer before but it goes quick.


no wonder you cutting edge wears uneven you need a beer while working on the plow!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1709085 said:


> no wonder you cutting edge wears uneven you need a beer while working on the plow!


Hahahahah!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1709078 said:


> Wait to be called! Don't just self dispatch here....


You have to follow the two in two out rule!

26900


----------



## cbservicesllc

Eh? Eh? Eh?

EDIT: WTF just happened there...? and we're like 100 away from 27K


----------



## CityGuy

26000................


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1709074 said:


> You can buy me breakfast tomorrow when you're down here. Wampac's?


It may be a job for SSS Sr.. You don't know who's running around with a Terex Skid and a 10' blade do ya. Hitting several properties by us today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1709087 said:


> You have to follow the two in two out rule!


Ill wear a white helmet so I'm not affected by those rules.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1709087 said:


> You have to follow the two in two out rule!
> 
> 26900


then cb and I will join


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1709089 said:


> 26000................


Good work everyone!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Shoot. Now I'm awake from my 5 hour nap.

And hungry for some Perkins pancakes.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1709091 said:


> Ill wear a white helmet so I'm not affected by those rules.


then there are no rules!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1709092 said:


> then cb and I will join


On it........


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1709090 said:


> It may be a job for SSS Sr.. You don't know who's running around with a Terex Skid and a 10' blade do ya. Hitting several properties by us today.


I don't know where exactly you are but there is someone with one of those doing work in the right of ways, fiber optic maybe? I saw them off of eagle creek Blvd. The other day.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1709085 said:


> no wonder you cutting edge wears uneven you need a beer while working on the plow!


Maybe my shoes are not adjusted correctly.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1709094 said:


> Shoot. Now I'm awake from my 5 hour nap.
> 
> And hungry for some Perkins pancakes.


Sounds like time for a drive.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1709095 said:


> then there are no rules!


My point exactly!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1709098 said:


> I don't know where exactly you are but there is someone with onevof those doing work in the right of ways, fiber optic maybe? I saw them off of eagle creek Blvd. The other day.


Hey maybe you're getting 4G! Thumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1709102 said:


> Hey maybe you're getting 4G! Thumbs Up


not if its sprint


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1709103 said:


> not if its sprint


That's exactly what I'm talking about... hahaha


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1709070 said:


> Saving fuel.
> 
> Carpooling.


I'm surprise they don't use bicycles built for 6.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1709098 said:


> I don't know where exactly you are but there is someone with one of those doing work in the right of ways, fiber optic maybe? I saw them off of eagle creek Blvd. The other day.


They have been doing that all over. I would have thought they would stop once there is frost in the ground.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1709102 said:


> Hey maybe you're getting 4G! Thumbs Up


No, its only been 2 years!


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1709106 said:


> I'm surprise they don't use bicycles built for 6.


those are to much work has to be engine powered!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1709103 said:


> not if its sprint


Hahahahah.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1709106 said:


> I'm surprise they don't use bicycles built for 6.


Well you can always go with the standard joke.

Whats white and sleeps 6?

City truck


----------



## BossPlow614

I wonder if the Canada guys know y'all are trying to catch them. They haven't made a post since 7:30pm.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1709098 said:


> I don't know where exactly you are but there is someone with one of those doing work in the right of ways, fiber optic maybe? I saw them off of eagle creek Blvd. The other day.


No, this guy is just plowing. The forklift dealer by brambillas is a dealer now. Maybe hes coming from there.


----------



## Green Grass

So no school on Monday because it is to cold but I just got an Email telling me that my kid can go to open hockey from 8-9 in the morning. What the he$$?


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1709115 said:


> I wonder if the Canada guys know y'all are trying to catch them. They haven't made a post since 7:30pm.


43 pages back, they are now refered to as the others.


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1709115 said:


> I wonder if the Canada guys know y'all are trying to catch them. They haven't made a post since 7:30pm.


I would guess not or they had some snow.


----------



## Green Grass

BossPlow614;1709115 said:


> I wonder if the Canada guys know y'all are trying to catch them. They haven't made a post since 7:30pm.


SHHHHHHH don't tell they have spy's!


----------



## CityGuy

Green your almost to 2000


----------



## CityGuy

But I am coming for you. Right on your heels.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1709113 said:


> Well you can always go with the standard joke.
> 
> Whats white and sleeps 6?
> 
> City truck


That only works for Plymouth.:waving: Mpls is blue.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1709116 said:


> No, this guy is just plowing. The forklift dealer by brambillas is a dealer now. Maybe hes coming from there.


O, I'm not sure. I know couple people that work there.

Quality forklift is the dealer. Ill have to ask them what's up. Did they plow your lot?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1709118 said:


> 43 pages back, they are now refered to as the others.


Hahahaha... "The Others"....


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1709123 said:


> But I am coming for you. Right on your heels.


you are 400 posts behind


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1709124 said:


> That only works for Plymouth.:waving: Mpls is blue.


Works for a lot of cities. Just change the color


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Awwww...so cute you guys pushing 2000 posts....


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1709124 said:


> That only works for Plymouth.:waving: Mpls is blue.


They are Yellow out here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1709128 said:


> you are 400 posts behind


He comes from behind, sneaks right up!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1709128 said:


> you are 400 posts behind


Just watch I will talk to myself all night just to get posts.


----------



## 60Grit

Snow passed up Lmn I see.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1709131 said:


> Awwww...so cute you guys pushing 2000 posts....


you need to catch Snow


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1709118 said:


> 43 pages back, they are now refered to as the others.


I call them Canucks.



Green Grass;1709117 said:


> So no school on Monday because it is to cold but I just got an Email telling me that my kid can go to open hockey from 8-9 in the morning. What the he$$?


Its about the children at the bus stop I think. Well to do kids like yours that can be delivered in Daddy's truck don't count.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SNL is on.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1709130 said:


> Works for a lot of cities. Just change the color


I like that!


----------



## CityGuy

Snow's almost got 5000.

Addict


----------



## Green Grass

2000 right mow


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1709138 said:


> SNL is on.


Not as good as years ago.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1709144 said:


> 2000 right meow


Fixed it for you!


----------



## CityGuy

CJ's Outdoor;1709135 said:


> Snow passed up Lmn I see.


Come on CJ it's time to catch up on posts here.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1709137 said:


> I call them Canucks.
> 
> Its about the children at the bus stop I think. Well to do kids like yours that can be delivered in Daddy's truck don't count.


One would think that if school is cancelled they wouldn't have hockey


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1709148 said:


> Come on CJ it's time to catch up on posts here.


Haha... Wasn't that back on page 1309?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1709136 said:


> you need to catch Snow


What?!?!?!? When did that happen??

Oh well, I resigned myself a while ago he was gonna pass me.

I'm married, 2 kids and a 3 day plow route. I can only post and drive so much.


----------



## SnowGuy73

And......... 5000!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1709125 said:


> O, I'm not sure. I know couple people that work there.
> 
> Quality forklift is the dealer. Ill have to ask them what's up. Did they plow your lot?


Not unless they're working for PLOWZ. We own the building so we take care of it ourselves. Across the street they did though. I see them every storm when I'm out there.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1709151 said:


> What?!?!?!? When did that happen??
> 
> Oh well, I resigned myself a while ago he was gonna pass me.
> 
> I'm married, 2 kids and a 3 day plow route. I can only post and drive so much.


you need that sire thing so you can talk to the phone and post.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1709151 said:


> What?!?!?!? When did that happen??
> 
> Oh well, I resigned myself a while ago he was gonna pass me.
> 
> I'm married, 2 kids and a 3 day plow route. I can only post and drive so much.


Let the kid do play by play as you go.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1709145 said:


> Not as good as years ago.


Right, but I haven't seen it in 10 years, I'm a born again SNL virgin.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1709151 said:


> What?!?!?!? When did that happen??
> 
> Oh well, I resigned myself a while ago he was gonna pass me.
> 
> I'm married, 2 kids and a 3 day plow route. I can only post and drive so much.


O boy.... Now there will be an angry post from someone because I passed you up!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1709153 said:


> Not unless they're working for PLOWZ. We own the building so we take care of it ourselves. Across the street they did though. I see them every storm when I'm out there.


Ill ask and see what I find out.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1709152 said:


> And......... 5000!


Wow, that snuck up on us.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1709157 said:


> Right, but I haven't seen it in 10 years, I'm a born again SNL virgin.


I hear you...


----------



## OC&D

35 pages in 7 hours?!? 

Yeah right. I'm not even going to try to catch up. 

I just finished watching the Ryan Suter
Show. Pretty awesome.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Plus........


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1709145 said:


> Not as good as years ago.


I don't like the new one's.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If I took 4 posts.....


----------



## CityGuy

OC&D;1709165 said:


> 35 pages in 7 hours?!?
> 
> Yeah right. I'm not even going to try to catch up.
> 
> I just finished watching the Ryan Suter
> Show. Pretty awesome.


There are some good pics back 20 or so pages


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1709157 said:


> Right, but I haven't seen it in 10 years, I'm a born again SNL virgin.


My wife calls it stupid humor. I love it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1709163 said:


> Wow, that snuck up on us.


You're underestimating my sneekyness.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Every time I had something to say......


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1709151 said:


> What?!?!?!? When did that happen??
> 
> Oh well, I resigned myself a while ago he was gonna pass me.
> 
> I'm married, 2 kids and * a 3 day plow route. I can only post and drive so much.*


:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Green Grass

OC&D;1709165 said:


> 35 pages in 7 hours?!?
> 
> Yeah right. I'm not even going to try to catch up.
> 
> I just finished watching the Ryan Suter
> Show. Pretty awesome.


you can just skip to here. There are a few good pictures in those 35 pages though.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1709125 said:


> O, I'm not sure. I know couple people that work there.
> 
> Quality forklift is the dealer. Ill have to ask them what's up. Did they plow your lot?


Hey random question... what the heck is the building two to the north of Fedex? A road goes around it called Broadband Blvd... building looks rather new, but the parking lot is all dirt with curbs like they left it...


----------



## CityGuy

lwn is trying to sneek up on snow


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1709169 said:


> There are some good pics back 20 or so pages


And good info such as terms, name changes, and a visit from big brother!


----------



## SSS Inc.

7,000 posts in about 3 weeks or so. See you in Feb. Canada. 

Then what do we do????


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1709179 said:


> And good info such as terms, name changes, and a visit from big brother!


Big Brother is just watching US


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I would be @ 5000 as well.


My posts are quality with more than one thought at a time.

In fact, many times they are nothing but a rambling dissertation meant not only to vent my frustrations with my inability to have total control at all times, but also bring some comedic relief to those reading that have also experienced moronic employees parking directly in your blind spot thus causing your two trucks to become interlocked like two dogs in heat.


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1709179 said:


> And good info such as terms, name changes, and a visit from big brother!


You should do the recap like this every 20 pages or so for those of us that aren't glued to our email on our phones!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1709177 said:


> Hey random question... what the heck is the building two to the north of Fedex? A road goes around it called Broadband Blvd... building looks rather new, but the parking lot is all dirt with curbs like they left it...


It was a half finished adc building. Now Emerson owns it and is finishing it.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1709180 said:


> 7,000 posts in about 3 weeks or so. See you in Feb. Canada.
> 
> Then what do we do????


leave them in the dust!


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1709180 said:


> 7,000 posts in about 3 weeks or so. See you in Feb. Canada.
> 
> Then what do we do????


Are they the highest count or is there someone else we can target.


----------



## CityGuy

oh and 50 pages in less than 12 hours


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1709180 said:


> 7,000 posts in about 3 weeks or so. See you in Feb. Canada.
> 
> Then what do we do????


Drink more, post more!


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1709182 said:


> I would be @ 5000 as well.
> 
> My posts are quality with more than one thought at a time.
> 
> In fact, many times they are nothing but a rambling dissertation meant not only to vent my frustrations with my inability to have total control at all times,* but also bring some comedic relief to those reading that have also experienced moronic employees parking directly in your blind spot thus causing your two trucks to become interlocked like two dogs in heat.*




That story will never get old! :laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1709177 said:


> Hey random question... what the heck is the building two to the north of Fedex? A road goes around it called Broadband Blvd... building looks rather new, but the parking lot is all dirt with curbs like they left it...


They are not dirt anymore. The building has been vacant for about 7 years. Never was finished. Not sure what company was supposed to move in but its a fancy building kind of like Mbossjdubplowbezzaled614's jeans. It has been purchase and is now occupied by someone I think or will be soon.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1709180 said:


> 7,000 posts in about 3 weeks or so. See you in Feb. Canada.
> 
> Then what do we do????


Start cutting grass, laying blacktop and letting The Others build a lead again so we have something to do again next November.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1709182 said:


> I would be @ 5000 as well.
> 
> My posts are quality with more than one thought at a time.
> 
> In fact, many times they are nothing but a rambling dissertation meant not only to vent my frustrations with my inability to have total control at all times, but also bring some comedic relief to those reading that have also experienced moronic employees parking directly in your blind spot thus causing your two trucks to become interlocked like two dogs in heat.


^This!

I literally laugh out loud at your posts more than anyone else on here.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1709192 said:


> Start cutting grass, laying blacktop and letting The Others build a lead again so we have something to do again next November.


True because they will still be plowing


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1709184 said:


> It was a half finished adc building. Now Emerson owns it and is finishing it.


Interesting... I was google earth snooping looking for SSS and happened upon something that looked like the apocalypse had hit...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1709194 said:


> True because they will still be plowing


Right right......


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1709192 said:


> Start cutting grass, laying blacktop and letting The Others build a lead again so we have something to do again next November.


Well I might just have to talk to myself all summer long just to get the count way up.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1709182 said:


> I would be @ 5000 as well.
> 
> My posts are quality with more than one thought at a time.
> 
> In fact, many times they are nothing but a rambling dissertation meant not only to vent my frustrations with my inability to have total control at all times, but also bring some comedic relief to those reading that have also experienced moronic employees parking directly in your blind spot thus causing your two trucks to become interlocked like two dogs in heat.


You would be at 57,000 posts with one thought.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1709197 said:


> Well I might just have to talk to myself all summer long just to get the count way up.


Haha. There you go.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1709194 said:


> True because they will still be plowing


Touche`.....


----------



## Green Grass

well it is a tropical -5 here


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1709202 said:


> well it is a tropical -5 here


Having a heat wave a tropical heat wave!


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1709195 said:


> Interesting... I was google earth snooping looking for SSS and happened upon something that looked like the apocalypse had hit...


I know what your up to.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1709205 said:


> I know what your up to.


Wife is gone, kids are gone, he's Googleing something alright!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Either everyone fell asleep or there is a lot of google ing going on. I expect a post every time I hit refresh.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1709208 said:


> Wife is gone, kids are gone, he's Googleing something alright!


Maybe trying to figure out what SSS stands for?


----------



## CityGuy

Hmmm I am hungry again.. 

What to eat? What to eat?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1709209 said:


> Either everyone fell asleep or there is a lot of google ing going on. I expect a post every time I hit refresh.


I was thinking the same.... Maybe its time for bed now!


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1709209 said:


> Either everyone fell asleep or there is a lot of google ing going on. I expect a post every time I hit refresh.


Nope trying to find something on the tube to watch


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1709212 said:


> Hmmm I am hungry again..
> 
> What to eat? What to eat?


Buffalo wings.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1709213 said:


> I was thinking the same.... Maybe its time for bed now!


Go for it.

I will hold down the fort and talk to myself for awhile.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I still get sucked into Pawn Stars.


----------



## BossPlow614

Maybe this'll catch y'alls eyes, Miss Supercross, Dianna Dahlgren!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1709215 said:


> Buffalo wings.


I wish but none in the house


----------



## cbservicesllc

Whoops... got distracted


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1709219 said:


> Maybe this'll catch y'alls eyes, Miss Supercross, Dianna Dahlgren!


Camera needs to pan lower.


----------



## CityGuy

Shaffer on 4 said 3 days below zero.


----------



## deicepro

LwnmwrMan22;1709218 said:


> I still get sucked into Pawn Stars.


x2.........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1709220 said:


> I wish but none in the house


Rookie mistake.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Maybe I shouldn't have opened that last beer. Anyone look at the radar lately??


----------



## SnowGuy73

deicepro;1709224 said:


> x2.........


I like hardcore pawn more.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1709220 said:


> I wish but none in the house


I had chicken nuggets with Buffalo sauce.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1709227 said:


> Maybe I shouldn't have opened that last beer. Anyone look at the radar lately??


No..............


----------



## OC&D

Green Grass;1709175 said:


> you can just skip to here. There are a few good pictures in those 35 pages though.


Good god. I tried to catch up and you cheese balls add another 4 pages. It's Mission Impossible.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1709227 said:


> Maybe I shouldn't have opened that last beer. Anyone look at the radar lately??


clear and cold


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1709233 said:


> clear and cold


Two below outside here.


----------



## Green Grass

OC&D;1709232 said:


> Good god. I tried to catch up and you cheese balls add another 4 pages. It's Mission Impossible.


get up early you should have time to catch up.


----------



## CityGuy

Chex mix it is I guess


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1709227 said:


> Maybe I shouldn't have opened that last beer. Anyone look at the radar lately??


Might want to hit refresh from last night.


----------



## OC&D

Green Grass;1709211 said:


> Maybe trying to figure out what SSS stands for?


Already did that.


----------



## CityGuy

OC&D;1709232 said:


> Good god. I tried to catch up and you cheese balls add another 4 pages. It's Mission Impossible.


Start reading about 4 am. start at page 1300.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1709235 said:


> get up early you should have time to catch up.


I'd say between 02:00-05:30 is a good time.


----------



## Green Grass

Well the little one is up time for me to go to bed till Hamel lights his house on fire.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1709229 said:


> I like hardcore p..n more.


I like hardcore better as well.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I know lwnmwr is laughing right now.


----------



## CityGuy

OC&D;1709239 said:


> Already did that.


So spill the bens...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1709242 said:


> Well the little one is up time for me to go to bed till Hamel lights his house on fire.


That kid should be sleeping through the night.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1709227 said:


> Maybe I shouldn't have opened that last beer. Anyone look at the radar lately??


Thats funny... xysport


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1709243 said:


> I like hardcore better as well.


can I buy a vowel ?

An o please


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1709243 said:


> I like hardcore better as well.


More action.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1709245 said:


> So spill the bens...


I know what it stands for. But I don't know who's address is listed because it is not shakopee.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1709242 said:


> Well the little one is up time for me to go to bed till Hamel lights his house on fire.


They wouldn't call anyways


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1709246 said:


> That kid should be sleeping through the night.


Getting some more teeth and growing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS = what he does in the morning before heading out to blacktop


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1709251 said:


> They wouldn't call anyways


you mean they wouldn't come to your house.


----------



## CityGuy

Not Valley I hope???


----------



## OC&D

Hamelfire;1709245 said:


> So spill the bens...


No can do. I wouldn't want to "out" someone on here.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1709256 said:


> Not Valley I hope???


how do you get Valley out of SSS???????????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Shi* Shower Shave

That's what I'm going with.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm going to bed. 

You guys have fun.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1709255 said:


> you mean they wouldn't come to your house.


Nope. CHief hates me I think


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1709258 said:


> how do you get Valley out of SSS???????????


Public education is my guess!


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1709257 said:


> No can do. I wouldn't want to "out" someone on here.


I appreciate it. Thumbs Up I'll have to change my name to Blizzardplowdubs612 and wear fancy jeans.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1709258 said:


> how do you get Valley out of SSS???????????


they are in shakopee


----------



## deicepro

f sake

I cant keep up with you guys


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1709263 said:


> Public education is my guess!


he went to private school!!!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1709263 said:


> Public education is my guess!


thought you were going to bed?


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1709260 said:


> I'm going to bed.
> 
> You guys have fun.


Pansy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1709267 said:


> he went to private school!!!


Traumatic brain injury is my guess.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1709264 said:


> I appreciate it. Thumbs Up


I will sell you out for $20,000 and split it with you payup


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1709268 said:


> thought you were going to bed?


I was but then I saw that.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1709264 said:


> I appreciate it. Thumbs Up I'll have to change my name to Blizzardplowdubs612 and wear fancy jeans.


The edit was worth it!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Still snowing in MO, IL and IN.... Poor guys


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

deicepro;1709266 said:


> f sake
> 
> I cant keep up with you guys


Not with under 1000 posts you sure can't. Gotta step up the game. Or give up wahtever life.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1709265 said:


> they are in shakopee


Nice try. There are approx. 15 paving contractors in Shakopee.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1709277 said:


> Not with under 1000 posts you sure can't. Gotta step up the game. Or give up wahtever life.


I think what you're referring to is "selling your soul" for the Minnesota thread on Plowsite.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1709277 said:


> Not with under 1000 posts you sure can't. Gotta step up the game. Or give up wahtever life.


he was talking about how bored he was earlier.


----------



## CityGuy

Does it start with Super and end in ing?


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1709274 said:


> The edit was worth it!


Thank you.....


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1709283 said:


> Does it start with Super and end in ing?


try again...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1709283 said:


> Does it start with Super and end in ing?


No........ Careful there a lot of folks out there that don't respect registered names with the state.


----------



## OC&D

Hamelfire;1709283 said:


> Does it start with Super and end in ing?


It starts with "Sexy." Didn't you see the pinups that he posted like 376 pages ago?xysport


----------



## CityGuy

OC&D;1709289 said:


> It starts with "Sexy." Didn't you see the pinups that he posted like 376 pages ago?xysport


missed those


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1709259 said:


> Shi* Shower Shave
> 
> That's what I'm going with.


Sounds reasonable



Hamelfire;1709261 said:


> Nope. CHief hates me I think


That's lame...



LwnmwrMan22;1709275 said:


> Still snowing in MO, IL and IN.... Poor guys


I feel bad for them... hopefully it ends soon...



SSS Inc.;1709280 said:


> Nice try. There are approx. 15 paving contractors in Shakopee.


Yeah there are... sheesh... at first it was just curiosity, now its pissing me off!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Good luck. I'm done. I did the best I could with the last four hours of my life. :crying::crying::crying:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1709292 said:


> Good luck. I'm done. I did the best I could with the last four hours of my life. :crying::crying::crying:


I'm with ya. Gonna get up, reheat some pizza, knock back a couple Throwback Pepsi's and play some PS4 without having to play what my kids want to play.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1709292 said:


> Good luck. I'm done. I did the best I could with the last four hours of my life. :crying::crying::crying:


What?!? Not you too?


----------



## SSS Inc.

SSS - Sovran Self Storage Inc. (NYSE)

Copy and paste into google. You guys are on to me.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1709293 said:


> I'm with ya. Gonna get up, reheat some pizza, knock back a couple Throwback Pepsi's and play some PS4 without having to play what my kids want to play.


Sure, you're all dropping like flies.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1709295 said:


> SSS - Sovran Self Storage Inc. (NYSE)
> 
> Copy and paste into google. You guys are on to me.


:laughing: :laughing: publicly traded too?? Have a good night guys... might go play my lame PS3 that hasn't been touched since my daughter was born and be jealous of Lwnmwrman...


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1709295 said:


> SSS - Sovran Self Storage Inc. (NYSE)
> 
> Copy and paste into google. You guys are on to me.


HA

nice try

I will dig and dig until i find it


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1709295 said:


> SSS - Sovran Self Storage Inc. (NYSE)
> 
> Copy and paste into google. You guys are on to me.


I think "Sexy Self Storage" has a better ring to it....and some interesting connotations as well.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1709296 said:


> Sure, you're all dropping like flies.


Well you showed up late. I gave it all I had for four hours+. These guys were reciting the alphabet when I came on. I'm spent.


----------



## CityGuy

1600 for me.......


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1709301 said:


> Well you showed up late. I gave it all I had for four hours+. These guys were reciting the alphabet when I came on. I'm spent.


Yeah. I pretty much skipped through all of that. I don't think they quite made it halfway through the alphabet. Do you suppose that's because they lost interest, or just forgot their ABC's?


----------



## CityGuy

OC&D;1709304 said:


> Yeah. I pretty much skipped through all of that. I don't think they quite made it halfway through the alphabet. Do you suppose that's because they lost interest, or just forgot their ABC's?


lost interest


----------



## CityGuy

54 pages in 24 hours. thats not bad.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1709301 said:


> Well you showed up late. I gave it all I had for four hours+. These guys were reciting the alphabet when I came on. I'm spent.


And you gotta cut me a little slack. I spent most of the afternoon and early evening pushing my dad around in a wheel chair at the Science Museum through the Mayan exhibit. He broke his leg deer hunting this year and has been crawling the walls laid up at home, and he's been talking about wanting to go see that so I figured I should oblige him.


----------



## OC&D

Hamelfire;1709306 said:


> 54 pages in 24 hours. thats not bad.


You personally probably contributed about 20 pages of that.


----------



## OC&D

I think this is appropriate about now:






That, and man did I have a crush on her back in the day.


----------



## CityGuy

Well we were challenged to pass a certain page. I am doing my part on the weekend as it is hard to post at work when we get busy.


----------



## CityGuy

OC&D;1709310 said:


> I think this is appropriate about now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That, and man did I have a crush on her back in the day.


God I am dating myself but I was 10 when that came out


----------



## OC&D

Hamelfire;1709312 said:


> God I am dating myself but I was 10 when that came out


I was 12. 

How did I get so friggin' old?!?


----------



## CityGuy

Well I suppose it is that time. I will get up and read 10 or so pages in the morning that the others post up then join in.


----------



## OC&D

The TSA would totally lose their sh!t at that last scene these days.


----------



## CityGuy

OC&D;1709314 said:


> I was 12.
> 
> How did I get so friggin' old?!?


The years fly by after school man. I swear I just graduated high school last summer.


----------



## OC&D

Hamelfire;1709315 said:


> Well I suppose it is that time. I will get up and read 10 or so pages in the morning that the others post up then join in.


Sure.....leave me here to talk to myself.

That's fine. It's the only way I'm assured of intelligent conversation.


----------



## OC&D

Hamelfire;1709317 said:


> The years fly by after school man. I swear I just graduated high school last summer.


No doubt. I told my wife the other day I was going to have to start thinking about trading her in for a newer model. 

That didn't go over so well.


----------



## OC&D

One more post after this to reach 1300!

Yeah. I know. Pretty lame compared to the rest of you long-winded goofballs.

At least I'm not posting the alphabet.


----------



## OC&D

1300, and I am entertained.....NO THANKS YOU ANY OF YOU!


----------



## OC&D

I think there's an echo in here. Not that anyone else is around to hear it....


----------



## Polarismalibu

Man you guys posted a lot sense I last looked last night


----------



## OC&D

OC&D;1709310 said:


> I think this is appropriate about now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That, and man did I have a crush on her back in the day.


How poignant.


----------



## OC&D

Polarismalibu;1709343 said:


> Man you guys posted a lot sense I last looked last night


Actually I think sense is the last thing that was posted, but I'm kind of a jerk.


----------



## BossPlow614

An hour went by and there were no posts. .. wow.


----------



## Polarismalibu

OC&D;1709354 said:


> Actually I think sense is the last thing that was posted, but I'm kind of a jerk.


I blame the phone. I guess it couldn't understand what I told it to type


----------



## SnowGuy73

Only two pages after I went to bed last night......

Come on guys, you're better than this!


----------



## unit28

Grilling out today
because if I'm going to do this 65 below zero WC TEMP
better do it right


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I feel dumberer after reading most of these posts lol


----------



## jimslawnsnow

So did everyone fall asleep finally?


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1709420 said:


> Grilling out today
> because if I'm going to do this 65 below zero WC TEMP
> better do it right


Same here, grilling chicken for the game today!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1709425 said:


> I feel dumberer after reading most of these posts lol


O come on.... The world's problems were solves right here last night!


----------



## unit28

JDUBBOSSQWIKI should too

Motocross today


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1709436 said:


> O come on.... The world's problems were solves right here last night!


I didn't see much about problem solving


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Its -11 here


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1709445 said:


> I didn't see much about problem solving


Haha. We did vote on a name change!


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm at -10, per my cellular telephone.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1708721 said:


> I have my preferences set to never subscribe to threads. I always hate when some idiot responds to something from three years ago.


oh c'mon,
I thought it wasn't that long ago :crying:... lol


----------



## skorum03

So, When is the next storm coming?


----------



## CityGuy

Sounds like some kind of explosion in rogers. Not sure what exploded. Some kind of building.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Not bad. Other than the 1/2 hour I popped in last night, slept from 5ish yesterday until 9 this morning.

I think I'll go buy some bedazzled jeans today!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1709533 said:


> So, When is the next storm coming?


Saturday, if by storm you mean another borderline "do we have to plow or not" snowfall.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1709534 said:


> Sounds like some kind of explosion in rogers. Not sure what exploded. Some kind of building.


Way to narrow that one down!!


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1709537 said:


> Saturday, if by storm you mean another borderline "do we have to plow or not" snowfall.


haha yep thats what I meant.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

At least I made it a week where I have 6 total hours in wages.

Hopefully same thing happens this week.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I suppose I need to drive to Isanti and check my foreclosed property's city sidewalk.

Didn't snow much there, but in case they blew in.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1709537 said:


> Saturday, if by storm you mean another borderline "do we have to plow or not" snowfall.


Must be a north snow again? All the stuff for my area shows sunny and 30 with a mix on Sunday with a high of 34


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Does anyone know of a salt supplier that sell 2000 pound totes of salt or treated salt?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1709533 said:


> So, When is the next storm coming?


Wait, Accu took the snow out for Saturday, which NWS did too.

Now Accu has 5" a week from tomorrow.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1709555 said:


> Wait, Accu took the snow out for Saturday, which NWS did too.
> 
> Now Accu has 5" a week from tomorrow.


They always show 4"-5" a week or two out. They has almost 6" for me on new years


----------



## OC&D

Polarismalibu;1709362 said:


> I blame the phone. I guess it couldn't understand what I told it to type


That was more of a jab at everyone than you. I just took advantage of your typo.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1709541 said:


> Way to narrow that one down!!


I am trying to figure it out. The fire ground is a mess.


----------



## OC&D

jimslawnsnow;1709558 said:


> They always show 4"-5" a week or two out. They has almost 6" for me on new years


Holy crap, are we actually back on topic?!?


----------



## OC&D

Hamelfire;1709563 said:


> I am trying to figure it out. The fire ground is a mess.


Pics please, thanks.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1709555 said:


> Wait, Accu took the snow out for Saturday, which NWS did too.
> 
> Now Accu has 5" a week from tomorrow.


Just like every time, it will change and we'll all be back in the 1"-2" range for saturday


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1709569 said:


> Just like every time, it will change and we'll all be back in the 1"-2" range for saturday


Or nothing.

I know all they do is look at the GFS, if that.

I'm sure some of the far forecast it's probably just the computer putting g the forecast out without anyone trying to decipher it.


----------



## CityGuy

Ok here is what I have been able to find out:

166-- Commerce St. 
3 story apartment building had an explosion.
Evacuating residents.


----------



## CityGuy

Here is a pic from kstp.


----------



## unit28

you guys talking about that l'il O thang next Saturday....lol


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;1709586 said:


> you guys talking about that l'il O thang next Saturday....lol


That looks like snow for next week


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1709590 said:


> That looks like snow for next week


Probably the snow that Giggles has for Friday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1709583 said:


> Here is a pic from kstp.


Hmmmm....so someone just HAPPENED to be taking a pic out of their front window at the same time the fireball just HAPPENED to be going up?

Seems quite a coincidence to me.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1709599 said:


> Hmmmm....so someone just HAPPENED to be taking a pic out of their front window at the same time the fireball just HAPPENED to be going up?
> 
> Seems quite a coincidence to me.


From what I have gathered it has exploded several times and appears to be a gas expolsion


----------



## skorum03

Hamelfire;1709583 said:


> Here is a pic from kstp.


Wow, what the F


----------



## skorum03

unit28;1709586 said:


> you guys talking about that l'il O thang next Saturday....lol


Yeah that lil 'ol thang. Whatchu thank it doin?


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1709599 said:


> Hmmmm....so someone just HAPPENED to be taking a pic out of their front window at the same time the fireball just HAPPENED to be going up?
> 
> Seems quite a coincidence to me.


Yeah... Conspiracy? Just like the one in Minneapolis las week.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1709534 said:


> Sounds like some kind of explosion in rogers. Not sure what exploded. Some kind of building.


Didn't they have enough fun yesterday!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1709606 said:


> Didn't they have enough fun yesterday!


I guess not.

A propane tank outside (unknown size) is being reported to have exploded. Sounds like the building is intact aside from a few windows blown out.


----------



## OC&D

Hamelfire;1709583 said:


> Here is a pic from kstp.


I thought you were actually there. Still though, that's no good!


----------



## CityGuy

OC&D;1709613 said:


> I thought you were actually there. Still though, that's no good!


nope but my phone exploded with messages about it from fire friends.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1709615 said:


> nope but my phone exploded with messages about it from fire friends.


So is that a picture of your phone exploding?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1709618 said:


> So is that a picture of your phone exploding?


ha...... might be


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bring me the news has a pic of it to.


----------



## Green Grass

Maybe CB went to play in the cold there.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1709646 said:


> Maybe CB went to play in the cold there.


I wanna play!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1709652 said:


> I wanna play!


Give it time you will get to!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1709655 said:


> Give it time you will get to!


You planning something in my area?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1709659 said:


> You planning something in my area?


No but it is cold so people will do something dumb.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1709660 said:


> No but it is cold so people will do something dumb.


Like a turkey frier In the basement?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1709666 said:


> Like a turkey frier In the basement?


Are you doing that?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1709667 said:


> Are you doing that?


 Nope.... Remember that really cold thanksgiving about 8 years or so ago? Someone was dumb enough to throw a frozen turkey in it too!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1709669 said:


> Nope.... Remember that really cold thanksgiving about 8 years or so ago? Someone was dumb enough to throw a frozen turkey in it too!


I think you deserve it at that point.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I hope my snowblower starts.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I should have bought an electric start version since I have a power inverter standard in the truck. Not sure what I was thinking.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1709671 said:


> I hope my snowblower starts.


Put it in the front seat.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1709674 said:


> I should have bought an electric start version since I have a power inverter standard in the truck. Not sure what I was thinking.


Next time......


----------



## unit28

I've got 16 gallons of used peanut oil
need to use it for bear bait next season


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1709670 said:


> I think you deserve it at that point.


Agreed... Morons!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1709677 said:


> Next time......


It dawned on me the next day. We will see how the 4 cycle starts at -15 after taking a 20 mile ride at 65 mph.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Suspension is a bit stiff in the truck this morning.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1709674 said:


> I should have bought an electric start version since I have a power inverter standard in the truck. Not sure what I was thinking.


I don't think your power inverter puts out quite enough watts for that. :laughing:


----------



## Green Grass

OC&D;1709688 said:


> I don't think your power inverter puts out quite enough watts for that. :laughing:


Only one way to find out.


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1709669 said:


> Nope.... Remember that really cold thanksgiving about 8 years or so ago? Someone was dumb enough to throw a frozen turkey in it too!


I can't even imagine what a frozen turkey would result in. Heck, the first time I fried a turkey I dried the outside off but never thought that there could be much water on the inside to make a difference. I was wrong-oil all over the driveway. No fire though!

Don't worry, I had the hose at the ready.


----------



## unit28

OC&D;1709688 said:


> I don't think your power inverter puts out quite enough watts for that. :laughing:


yes it does,
prety sure LMN has a flux capacitor


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like some of your cohorts decided to flock some of their own trees at the station.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1709671 said:


> I hope my snowblower starts.


Dumb question but, WTH are you doing with you snowblower??


----------



## qualitycut

Wow nice novel boys. So yesterday decided to get a load of fire wood for some reason dropped it off at home then headed to the cabin. Stopped at the bar won 300 in pull tabs. Got drunk then get a call this morning that the furnace went out. Well luckily I got firewood and won the money because the gf kept the house warm and I can now pay to fix it


----------



## qualitycut

O and the truck read -29 up there this morning


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1709708 said:


> Dumb question but, WTH are you doing with you snowblower??


My set of sidewalks in Isanti on foreclosed empty lots.

City will fine the bank $150 each time there 1/4" of snow on the sidewalks 48 hours after a snowfall.

I charge them $100 to drive up and do 11 city lot sections of sidewalk.

About 40 minutes of drive time, 20 minutes of work on these light snowfalls.

BtW: blower started on the first pull!

Edit*** and before you guys give me crap for driving all over doing sidewalks for $9, they are all on one street. (2) groups of 3, (1) group of 2, then the others alternated with occupied lots.

Plus there is another foreclosed house on the same street I do for another set of banks I plow for which I get $40 for.

All in all a good job. Wish I had 40 like these where you had 48 hours to get them done.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1709712 said:


> Wow nice novel boys. So yesterday decided to get a load of fire wood for some reason dropped it off at home then headed to the cabin. Stopped at the bar won 300 in pull tabs. Got drunk then get a call this morning that the furnace went out. Well luckily I got firewood and won the money because the gf kept the house warm and I can now pay to fix it


Shoot. Had I known you were serious about the wood I would have brought you some.

Thought you were giving me ****.


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1709708 said:


> Dumb question but, WTH are you doing with you snowblower??


Still working on the 1/4" we got.


----------



## TKLAWN

I should have known that I guess.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1709720 said:


> Shoot. Had I known you were serious about the wood I would have brought you some.
> 
> Thought you were giving me ****.


No I was serious. Got a face cord from gertens for 150. Let me know your prices and next time I will give ya a call.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1709727 said:
 

> No I was serious. Got a face cord from gertens for 150. Let me know your prices and next time I will give ya a call.


Gonna haveta raise my prices.

I get $140 for all oak, delivered and stacked.

16" pieces, split down where the ends are about the size of a dollar bill folded in 1/2.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sweet. Neighbor did the last set with his 4 wheeler.


----------



## Green Grass

Well just got a call to plow a drifted in driveway.


----------



## OC&D

Speaking of fighting fires, I just put out this piece of toast.  Apparently the toaster oven didn't shut off and lit the toast on fire. The house is full of smoke now. When it cools off, it's going right in the trash. You can see where the flames charred the oven on the top right. :yow!:


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1709738 said:


> Well just got a call to plow a drifted in driveway.


going to be bad tomorrow too I think.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1709738 said:


> Well just got a call to plow a drifted in driveway.


What the hell?? We only got 1/4" of snow. What are you doing still working on snow 2 days later?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1709741 said:


> going to be bad tomorrow too I think.


Shouldn't be too bad. These sidewalks are pretty crusted over.


----------



## CityGuy

OC&D;1709739 said:


> Speaking of fighting fires, I just put out this piece of toast.  Apparently the toaster oven didn't shut off and lit the toast on fire. The house is full of smoke now. When it cools off, it's going right in the trash. You can see where the flames charred the oven on the top right. :yow!:


doh..............


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1709742 said:


> What the hell?? We only got 1/4" of snow. What are you doing still working on snow 2 days later?


That's funny right there.:laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1709729 said:


> Gonna haveta raise my prices.
> 
> I get $140 for all oak, delivered and stacked.
> 
> 16" pieces, split down where the ends are about the size of a dollar bill folded in 1/2.


What about delivered to igh


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1709739 said:


> Speaking of fighting fires, I just put out this piece of toast.  Apparently the toaster oven didn't shut off and lit the toast on fire. The house is full of smoke now. When it cools off, it's going right in the trash. You can see where the flames charred the oven on the top right. :yow!:


Ser all this fire talk


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1709750 said:


> What about delivered to igh


That's delivered.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1709742 said:


> What the hell?? We only got 1/4" of snow. What are you doing still working on snow 2 days later?


Just trying to be like you. The plow feet are frozen down.


----------



## Green Grass

OC&D;1709739 said:


> Speaking of fighting fires, I just put out this piece of toast.  Apparently the toaster oven didn't shut off and lit the toast on fire. The house is full of smoke now. When it cools off, it's going right in the trash. You can see where the flames charred the oven on the top right. :yow!:


Looks like an unattended cooking fire. Very common


----------



## CleanCutL&S

Found this awhile ago but still love watching it.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1709758 said:


> That's delivered.


That's what everyone I called was also. I will let ya know next time


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1709761 said:


> Just trying to be like you. The plow feet are frozen down.


Plow feet?

Who plows with feet (shoes)??

No wonder you're going back out after leaving 1/4".

Wait... Maybe you're onto something here....


----------



## Green Grass

CleanCutL&S;1709764 said:


> Found this awhile ago but still love watching it.


Smart people!!!


----------



## CityGuy

CleanCutL&S;1709764 said:


> Found this awhile ago but still love watching it.


Still get a kick out of stupid people.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1709739 said:


> Speaking of fighting fires, I just put out this piece of toast.  Apparently the toaster oven didn't shut off and lit the toast on fire. The house is full of smoke now. When it cools off, it's going right in the trash. You can see where the flames charred the oven on the top right. :yow!:


Um...isn't that overkill for one piece of bread?


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1709773 said:


> Plow feet?
> 
> Who plows with feet (shoes)??
> 
> No wonder you're going back out after leaving 1/4".
> 
> Wait... Maybe you're onto something here....


Western plow the feet that hold the tower up while off the truck.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1709773 said:


> Plow feet?
> 
> Who plows with feet (shoes)??
> 
> No wonder you're going back out after leaving 1/4".
> 
> Wait... Maybe you're onto something here....


Is that why your still out all the time? Plowing twice once with and once wthout? payuppayup


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1709779 said:


> Um...isn't that overkill for one piece of bread?


Maybe he likes it extra crispy! !!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1709777 said:


> Smart people!!!


Just think what the insurance claims must be for a snowfall like that throughout the city.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1709782 said:


> Is that why your still out all the time? Plowing twice once with and once wthout? payuppayup


See????? And you guys give me crap.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1709785 said:


> Just think what the insurance claims must be for a snowfall like that throughout the city.


I bet they stop answering the phone after awhile.


----------



## TKLAWN

CleanCutL&S;1709764 said:


> Found this awhile ago but still love watching it.


Guy shooting the video is a riot! Probably just scratched the van, it'll buff out.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1709646 said:


> Maybe CB went to play in the cold there.


Station toward that side of town went... thankfully that thing didn't light the apartment up!


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1709694 said:


> I can't even imagine what a frozen turkey would result in. Heck, the first time I fried a turkey I dried the outside off but never thought that there could be much water on the inside to make a difference. I was wrong-oil all over the driveway. No fire though!
> 
> Don't worry, I had the hose at the ready.


Haha.

I've been there before too.


----------



## OC&D

Green Grass;1709763 said:


> Looks like an unattended cooking fire. Very common


If it was unattended it would still be on fire. The thing malfunctioned and didn't shut off, nor would it shut off when I tried to shut it off. I ended up pulling the plug.

What became unattended were my poached eggs, which subsequently became overdone. This was the real tragedy here. :realmad:


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1709791 said:


> Station toward that side of town went... thankfully that thing didn't light the apartment up!


4 or 5

big slim or little slim?


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1709794 said:


> If it was unattended it would still be on fire. The thing malfunctioned and didn't shut off, nor would it shut off when I tried to shut it off. I ended up pulling the plug.
> 
> What became unattended were my poached eggs, which subsequently became overdone. This was the real tragedy here. :realmad:


Not the eggs!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

why does accu weather say it was 34 degrees yesterday


----------



## Green Grass

OC&D;1709794 said:


> If it was unattended it would still be on fire. The thing malfunctioned and didn't shut off, nor would it shut off when I tried to shut it off. I ended up pulling the plug.
> 
> What became unattended were my poached eggs, which subsequently became overdone. This was the real tragedy here. :realmad:


That is the real tragedy


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1709779 said:


> Um...isn't that overkill for one piece of bread?


There actually were two pieces in there, I'd already thrown the other one out. The other piece was not actually on fire.

We don't own a regular toaster, just the toaster oven.....or at least we did.


----------



## CityGuy

Wow no sss yet this morning?


----------



## djagusch

About 15,800 behind.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1709796 said:


> 4 or 5
> 
> big slim or little slim?


I think it is old and young not really big or little.


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;1709800 said:


> why does accu weather say it was 34 degrees yesterday


It was at like 3or 4 in the mornin. If you had read through the last 25 pages you would have known that.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1709803 said:


> Wow no sss yet this morning?


Maybe he went to the shop.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1709800 said:


> why does accu weather say it was 34 degrees yesterday


It was at 04:00 am.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1709796 said:


> 4 or 5
> 
> big slim or little slim?


4, but little slim is working all weekend so didn't get to go have fun


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1709807 said:


> It was at like 3or 4 in the mornin. If you had read through the last 25 pages you would have known that.


It's more like 70 pages


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1709807 said:


> It was at like 3or 4 in the mornin. If you had read through the last 25 pages you would have known that.


Ya, I mentioned it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1709809 said:


> Maybe he went to the shop.


I never got my breakfast...


----------



## OC&D

Green Grass;1709809 said:


> Maybe he went to the shop.


He's got a phone though! Maybe he's tired of the alphabet soup around here.


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1709813 said:


> Ya, I mentioned it.


Yep. I remember watching the temps climb through the night.


----------



## Green Grass

OC&D;1709816 said:


> He's got a phone though! Maybe he's tired of the alphabet soup around here.


He joined in on it


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1709818 said:


> Yep. I remember watching the temps climb through the night.


And then drop as the sun came up.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1709820 said:


> He joined in on it


Maybe he's at the bingo hall!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;1709807 said:


> It was at like 3or 4 in the mornin. If you had read through the last 25 pages you would have known that.


I did read all that. but normally when its dark they don't count that. but in reality it was during the day


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1709824 said:


> Maybe he's at the bingo hall!


Him and the kids


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well crap. Now I just got an email from my largest town home wondering why we didn't plow. That all the sidewalks are drifted in.

Told them I will forward the agreement back to them highlighting the terms and we will do it at a time and materials rate.

See what they say.....


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1709805 said:


> I think it is old and young not really big or little.


Well I was trying to be nice


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1709811 said:


> 4, but little slim is working all weekend so didn't get to go have fun


Working? Ya right


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1709824 said:


> Maybe he's at the bingo hall!


N 35

N 35

N 35

Oh were not playing


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1709824 said:


> Maybe he's at the bingo hall!


I thought it was knee hockey day? Or is that tomorrow?


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1709837 said:


> Well crap. Now I just got an email from my largest town home wondering why we didn't plow. That all the sidewalks are drifted in.
> 
> Told them I will forward the agreement back to them highlighting the terms and we will do it at a time and materials rate.
> 
> See what they say.....


They don't understand blowing and drifting.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1709844 said:


> I thought it was knee hockey day? Or is that tomorrow?


That is tomorrow.


----------



## CityGuy

Well the end of the world must be tomorrow. I keep seeing many cities canceling garbage pick up. WTH. Do your job like the rest of us.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1709841 said:


> Working? Ya right


I use the term loosely


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1709844 said:


> I thought it was knee hockey day? Or is that tomorrow?


Tomorrow I think.


----------



## SnowGuy73

green grass;1709848 said:


> that is tomorrow.


bingo!!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1709837 said:


> Well crap. Now I just got an email from my largest town home wondering why we didn't plow. That all the sidewalks are drifted in.
> 
> Told them I will forward the agreement back to them highlighting the terms and we will do it at a time and materials rate.
> 
> See what they say.....


I have 2 I do 1 will shovel when less than 2 inches. The other one, one of the buildings will shovel and the other building wont.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1709851 said:


> I use the term loosely


I've seen a few pics on fb of his "work" or should I say play time during work hours.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1709837 said:


> Well crap. Now I just got an email from my largest town home wondering why we didn't plow. That all the sidewalks are drifted in.
> 
> Told them I will forward the agreement back to them highlighting the terms and we will do it at a time and materials rate.
> 
> See what they say.....


You've gotta be bleepin' me!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Now I just got an email from my W. 7th property that the drive lanes are too slick and need salt.

Shoulda had me do it yesterday, but they need to learn.


----------



## OC&D

Hamelfire;1709850 said:


> Well the end of the world must be tomorrow. I keep seeing many cities canceling garbage pick up. WTH. Do your job like the rest of us.


No doubt. Maybe they should give all the cops, firefighters, and EMT's the day off as well. Come to think of it, better let all of the 911 dispatchers, tow truck drivers, gas station employees, and pizza delivery guys have the day off too!


----------



## BossPlow614

unit28;1709438 said:


> JDUBBOSSQWIKI should too
> 
> Motocross today


Lol, you must not pay much attention to the sport? The race was last night. Every race is on a Saturday, including the Outdoor Nationals.


----------



## OC&D

Off to Costco with the wife. Hopefully they'll have lot's of "Events in Progress!" Thumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

OC&D;1709858 said:


> No doubt. Maybe they should give all the cops, firefighters, and EMT's the day off as well. Come to think of it, better let all of the 911 dispatchers, tow truck drivers, gas station employees, and pizza delivery guys have the day off too!


Lets just shut the whole state down.

Efff it.

Everyone in the state of Minnesota has my permission to stay home tomorrow.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1709858 said:


> No doubt. Maybe they should give all the cops, firefighters, and EMT's the day off as well. Come to think of it, better let all of the 911 dispatchers, tow truck drivers, gas station employees, and pizza delivery guys have the day off too!


We ordered a fridge yesterday and they wont deliver Monday because he said the hydraulic lift gate wont work very well if at all. I can see why some of the non essential stuff is closed. How well would a plow work tomorrow?


----------



## TKLAWN

Hamelfire;1709865 said:


> Lets just shut the whole state down.
> 
> Efff it.
> 
> Everyone in the state of Minnesota has my permission to stay home tomorrow.


Everyone except the liquor stores of course.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1709871 said:


> Everyone except the liquor stores of course.


I'm stalked up. The gf is off tomorrow so we are having bloodies and now my hangover wont have to visit till tomorrow.


----------



## CityGuy

TKLAWN;1709871 said:


> Everyone except the liquor stores of course.


Well I forgot about them. They are the exception.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1709857 said:


> Now I just got an email from my W. 7th property that the drive lanes are too slick and need salt.
> 
> Shoulda had me do it yesterday, but they need to learn.


You've gotta be bleepin' me!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1709875 said:


> You've gotta be bleepin' me!


You just gonna copy and paste that to all my posts??


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1709868 said:


> We ordered a fridge yesterday and they wont deliver Monday because he said the hydraulic lift gate wont work very well if at all. I can see why some of the non essential stuff is closed. How well would a plow work tomorrow?


Plow doesn't want to work very good today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1709882 said:


> Plow doesn't want to work very good today.


Mine didn't want to work too well when I took it off this morning. Now I need to put it back on.

So much for sitting around watching football today.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1709882 said:


> Plow doesn't want to work very good today.


Mine works just fine


----------



## CleanCutL&S

Off topic (like it matters). But cool


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1709857 said:


> Now I just got an email from my W. 7th property that the drive lanes are too slick and need salt.
> 
> Shoulda had me do it yesterday, but they need to learn.


What I do enjoy about this call is... If they would have just left things alone, I would have done the work yesterday and they wouldn't have received a phone call.

But instead they wanted to cut services and reduce costs, and 48 hours later they're calling me to service the property.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1709878 said:


> You just gonna copy and paste that to all my posts??


You want me to mix in a "What the..." or a "Doh'k" ?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I never really watched the flex seal commercial very closely until now since the conversation several pages back. Anyway what I noticed is everything is very very clean and spotless.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1709887 said:


> What I do enjoy about this call is... If they would have just left things alone, I would have done the work yesterday and they wouldn't have received a phone call.
> 
> But instead they wanted to cut services and reduce costs, and 48 hours later they're calling me to service the property.


Shoot if you would have brought me wood yesterday you could have killed 2 birds with in stone. I would have even made my gf help you stack it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1709901 said:


> Shoot if you would have brought me wood yesterday you could have killed 2 birds with in stone. I would have even made my gf help you stack it.


I had a comment, but don't want to cross the line. 

I was onsite in St. Paul yesterday morning, and knew I would get a call, but they wanted to change the terms, so change we did.

Not sure what my -5 rated salt is going to do though.

Probably stop at Northern Tool and get 4-5 bags of grit to throw down as well.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1709903 said:


> I had a comment, but don't want to cross the line.


Yea I changed it a couple times trying to be careful how much ammo I gave you lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Guess I need to figure out what day it is. Just checked the mailbox to see if I got any checks today.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1709906 said:


> Guess I need to figure out what day it is. Just checked the mailbox to see if I got any checks today.


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: ill never get tired of your posts.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1709906 said:


> Guess I need to figure out what day it is. Just checked the mailbox to see if I got any checks today.


Ha I kept saying it was Saturday all day, funny how you lose track of it in the winter.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Shoot. I'll have $500 in revenue today at this rate, off of a 1/2" of snow 36 hours ago.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1709908 said:


> Ha I kept saying it was Saturday all day, funny how you lose track of it in the winter.


See BedazzledBoss??? I'm not the only one!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ya know... As long as you're out of the wind, its not too bad outside.


----------



## CityGuy

Wow this fire officer 1 book is dry. This is going to be a long read.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1709913 said:


> Wow this fire officer 1 book is dry. This is going to be a long read.


Who is teaching? Had took that a few years ago with Eden prairies chief 1 as the teacher.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1709912 said:


> Ya know... As long as you're out of the wind, its not too bad outside.


The sun feels warm. I was having trouble on the way home from the cabin, the windows kept freezing but 70 was to warm in the truck with the sun beating down.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1709912 said:


> Ya know... As long as you're out of the wind, its not too bad outside.


I was thinking that too, as my house is in the trees.

Then I got to Isanti and did those sidewalks that are in an open field, and was chilled rather quickly.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1709915 said:


> The sun feels warm. I was having trouble on the way home from the cabin, the windows kept freezing but 70 was to warm in the truck with the sun beating down.


Amazing how much power the sun still has, must be global warming...........


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1709914 said:


> Who is teaching? Had took that a few years ago with Eden prairies chief 1 as the teacher.


Self learning. Zip loaned me the book to read and test out next saturday. Got all the study materials.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1709918 said:


> Amazing how much power the sun still has, must be global warming...........


Yea like the people researching global warmings ship got froze in.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1709916 said:


> I was thinking that too, as my house is in the trees.
> 
> Then I got to Isanti and did those sidewalks that are in an open field, and was chilled rather quickly.


Don't have to worry about your beer getting warm while grilling today!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1709920 said:


> Self learning. Zip loaned me the book to read and test out next saturday. Got all the study materials.


Nice, good luck!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1709922 said:


> Yea like the people researching global warmings ship got froze in.


Too funny! Bunch of morons!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My Northern is out of bags of traction material.

Anyone know where else I can get some?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1709924 said:


> Nice, good luck!


I just love how the tech schools are dictating what live burn instructors need for qualifications. We do more burns in 4 months then they do all year.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1709930 said:


> My Northern is out of bags of traction material.
> 
> Anyone know where else I can get some?


I don't even know what that means....


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1709930 said:


> My Northern is out of bags of traction material.
> 
> Anyone know where else I can get some?


depot, lowes, menards


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1709938 said:


> I just love how the tech schools are dictating what live burn instructors need for qualifications. We do more burns in 4 months then they do all year.


Yes, but those who can't do teach.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1709943 said:


> Yes, but those who can't do teach.


So what are you saying? lol


----------



## SnowGuy73

Teachers normally dictate education, hot burns are educational, those teaching tell us who do how it'll be done....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1709942 said:


> depot, lowes, menards


None of mine carry anything but tubes of sand.

My Northern Tool would have bags of chips of granite (or whatever material it was) but they don't have a spot for it anymore.

It was larger particles than sand.

I hate a and. Drive over it twice and it's gone. Especially if tires are spun.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1709930 said:


> My Northern is out of bags of traction material.
> 
> Anyone know where else I can get some?


Try gertens they have A LOT of bagged products.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1709952 said:


> None of mine carry anything but tubes of sand.
> 
> My Northern Tool would have bags of chips of granite (or whatever material it was) but they don't have a spot for it anymore.
> 
> It was larger particles than sand.
> 
> I hate a and. Drive over it twice and it's gone. Especially if tires are spun.


Fleet farm has chicken grit in various sizes


----------



## qualitycut

https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...80189.207493955594&source=48&__user=199100123


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1709957 said:


> Fleet farm has chicken grit in various sizes


I'll check that. Thanks!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1709952 said:


> None of mine carry anything but tubes of sand.
> 
> My Northern Tool would have bags of chips of granite (or whatever material it was) but they don't have a spot for it anymore.
> 
> It was larger particles than sand.
> 
> I hate a and. Drive over it twice and it's gone. Especially if tires are spun.


O, now I see...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1709955 said:


> Try gertens they have A LOT of bagged products.


I keep forgetting about them. Yeah, they have it too.

FF is on the way. I'll hit up Gertens if FF doesn't have a quality material.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1709960 said:


> https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...80189.207493955594&source=48&__user=199100123


Very. Nice.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1709965 said:


> O, now I see...


P lease continue....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1709973 said:


> P lease continue....


Q uitters are we??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1709975 said:


> Q uitters are we??


R egards to the alphabet?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Anyone going to the sports show this coming weekend?


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1709977 said:


> R egards to the alphabet?


Cute!........


----------



## Green Grass

Well for the first time in 3 years both cars are going to fit in the garage.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1709986 said:


> Well for the first time in 3 years both cars are going to fit in the garage.


Good work!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1709986 said:


> Well for the first time in 3 years both cars are going to fit in the garage.


been slacking again?


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1709977 said:


> R egards to the alphabet?


S o what are you saying?


----------



## TKLAWN

T oo early to start drinking? T


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1709995 said:


> T oo early to start drinking? T


Not for me!


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1709996 said:


> Not for me!


U are not following along. U


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1709995 said:


> T oo early to start drinking? T


Yes they don't serve at the kids hockey.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1709997 said:


> U are not following along. U


No, no I'm not.

Haha.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1709999 said:


> Yes they don't serve at the kids hockey.


Bring your own!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

V irtually no one has Grit. Fleet Farm had it in 2 lb bags.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

W ell, that just means I need to go to Gertens.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

X citement, excitement I know....


----------



## CityGuy

Z oobas arereally out of style now a days


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1710011 said:


> Z oobas arereally out of style now a days


Y did you skip Y?? You got something against Y??


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1710008 said:


> X citement, excitement I know....


You started a great game here. If we keep it up maybe I will get to 1,000 post and be cool like the rest of you guys. Y


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1710012 said:


> Y did you skip Y?? You got something against Y??


God I'm slow.z


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1710013 said:


> You started a great game here. If we keep it up maybe I will get to 1,000 post and be cool like the rest of you guys. Y


Hey, do you know if Outdoor Living and Landscaping is still in business?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Maybe a nap....


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1710012 said:


> Y did you skip Y?? You got something against Y??


y did you not get it?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1710021 said:


> y did you not get it?


A h no, you want straight to Z oobas.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1710019 said:


> Hey, do you know if Outdoor Living and Landscaping is still in business?


I just saw him yesterday. I believe he partnered up in some way with Beniek in Chanhassen.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1709930 said:


> My Northern is out of bags of traction material.
> 
> Anyone know where else I can get some?


Check your local Ace. I know three that stock it for sure in MPLS. I told you way back I have a big pile of it. Frozen solid now I would bet.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1710012 said:


> Y did you skip Y?? You got something against Y??


I claimed Y a while back

and if anyone diggs into the next event,

Fri through Monday mix precip chances are 
on tap.....again


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1710027 said:


> I claimed Y a while back
> 
> and if anyone diggs into the next event,
> 
> Fri through Monday mix precip chances are
> on tap.....again


Wonderful.... I have plans so it will happen.


----------



## CleanCutL&S

TKLAWN;1709995 said:


> T oo early to start drinking? T


W hen its this cold, I would say go for it!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

B eiswengers in New Brighton had it. $8 / bag. I'm in business.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

C old it is getting outside.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

D ang wind is really starting to kick in.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1710036 said:


> B eiswengers in New Brighton had it. $8 / bag. I'm in business.


That's $320 a ton. If you ever want bulk I'll sell it for $150/tonpayup


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1709995 said:


> T oo early to start drinking? T


Been drinking since 10


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1710039 said:


> That's $320 a ton. If you ever want bulk I'll sell it for $150/tonpayup


Probably trade you a 4',pushing shovel for a ton next summer.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1710019 said:


> Hey, do you know if Outdoor Living and Landscaping is still in business?


Did he have a maroon dodge dump with a bunch of Mexicans?


----------



## CityGuy

E xcept for 1 good storm it has been a slow year for snow


----------



## qualitycut

Well furnace is running ignitor went out the one I found didn't fit had someone come fix it 150.00 so still up from the pull tabs


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1710045 said:


> Did he have a maroon dodge dump with a bunch of Mexicans?


No idea. Just someone that hasn't posted I. This thread since '09. Wondered if they were still in business.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1710045 said:


> Did he have a maroon dodge dump with a bunch of Mexicans?


Not that I ever remember


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1710047 said:


> E xcept for 1 good storm it has been a slow year for snow


F or you that don't live "along and north of 94"


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1710043 said:


> Probably trade you a 4',pushing shovel for a ton next summer.


Consider it a deal.


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1710024 said:


> I just saw him yesterday. I believe he partnered up in some way with Beniek in Chanhassen.


You are correct don't know why he doesn't post any more.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1710053 said:


> F or you that don't live "along and north of 94"


G ood for you and the pocket book.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1710047 said:


> E xcept for 1 good storm it has been a slow year for snow


We have been quite busy over here. Not by Lwnmwr's standards but a very good month nonetheless.payuppayuppayup


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1710051 said:


> Not that I ever remember


I'm thinking of outdoor living space I think, he's at gertens all the time.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1710055 said:


> You are correct don't know why he doesn't post any more.


If you look back in the first few pages their are alot of people gone from the room.


----------



## Green Grass

There are some crazy parents at hockey.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1710057 said:


> G ood for you and the pocket book.


H ardly. Too much on contract.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1710058 said:


> We haven't been quite busy over here. Not by Lwnmwr's standards but a very good month nonetheless.payuppayuppayup


That is true, but i would like some more late night/early morning call outs and weekends to build the ot and comp time


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1710061 said:


> If you look back in the first few pages their are alot of people gone from the room.


And some of us they can't get rid of even if they try!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1710061 said:


> If you look back in the first few pages their are alot of people gone from the room.


There will probably be less after this posting blitz.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1710064 said:


> H ardly. Too much on contract.


I know


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1710065 said:


> That is true, but i would like some more late night/early morning call outs and weekends to build the ot and comp time


I would like one 3" storm every week.


----------



## qualitycut

J. ust wonder if they get mad we are talking up all the server space


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1710066 said:


> And some of us they can't get rid of even if they try!


Hahahahah.


----------



## SnowGuy73

green grass;1710069 said:


> i would like one 3" storm every week.


2".................................


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1710075 said:


> 2".................................


1.65"..….., just to bug SSS.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1710075 said:


> 2".................................


3" there are no questions


----------



## TKLAWN

Hamelfire;1710065 said:


> That is true, but i would like some more late night/early morning call outs and weekends to build the ot and comp time


Did you not get a call fri/sat to work.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1710077 said:


> 1.65"..….., just to bug SSS.


Then I won't work much. Most of my stuff is 2" trigger


----------



## qualitycut

G. eez sss passed me up in post count


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1710081 said:


> G. eez sss passed me up in post count


J ust so you know....we also passed you up in letters.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1710078 said:


> 3" there are no questions


2" there's no questions for me. Everything is a 1.5" trigger.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1710081 said:


> G. eez sss passed me up in post count


Slacker.......


----------



## CityGuy

TKLAWN;1710079 said:


> Did you not get a call fri/sat to work.


I was in. We laid salt like it was going out if style.


----------



## Green Grass

It is -5 and there are 5-7 year old kids walking in to hockey with T-shirts on. What is wrong with parents!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1710087 said:


> It is -5 and there are 5-7 year old kids walking in to hockey with T-shirts on. What is wrong with parents!


Then they wonder why they are home sick??????????????


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1710087 said:


> It is -5 and there are 5-7 year old kids walking in to hockey with T-shirts on. What is wrong with parents!


Its Minnesota and they are tough hockey players!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1710089 said:


> Its Minnesota and they are tough hockey players!


Or stupid parents!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1710094 said:


> Or stupid parents!!


Or the combination of the two.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1710082 said:


> J ust so you know....we also passed you up in letters.


I meant to say jeez


----------



## qualitycut

Nm I did I and j and went back to g I need to lay of the booze


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

K, here is my homemade salt/"sand" mix...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

L ike it?? BTW, ears get cold quick without a hat on.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1710112 said:


> K, here is my homemade salt/"sand" mix...


What kind of salt is that?


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1710112 said:


> K, here is my homemade salt/"sand" mix...


Colorful!!!


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1710113 said:


> L ike it?? BTW, ears get cold quick without a hat on.


Did you atleast put on more then a t-shirt?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1710116 said:


> Did you atleast put on more then a t-shirt?


Work hard enough you'll produce your own heat.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1710118 said:


> Work hard enough you'll produce your own heat.


I think with these temps that is way to much work for any of us!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1710119 said:


> I think with these temps that is way to much work for any of us!


True.... I'm on the couch drinking beer!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1710122 said:


> True.... I'm on the couch drinking beer!


I am sitting in a cold a$$ hockey rink.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1710123 said:


> I am sitting in a cold a$$ hockey rink.


You should've btough adult hot cocoa with!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1710124 said:


> You should've btough adult hot cocoa with!


Remind me next time!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1710116 said:


> Did you atleast put on more then a t-shirt?


Mmmmm..I'm wearing a lined flannel.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1710124 said:


> You should've btough adult hot cocoa with!


I like that idea...


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1710127 said:


> Mmmmm..I'm wearing a lined flannel.


Way to much information


----------



## Green Grass

I wonder what happened to SSS?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1710114 said:


> What kind of salt is that?


N ext to the grit (purple/brown) is ThawMaster, or Menard's version which is RapidMelt. Rated to -5. Not going to do much today, therefore the Grit mixed in.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1710125 said:


> Remind me next time!!!


Will do.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1710131 said:


> I wonder what happened to SSS?


Got bored.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1710130 said:


> Way to much information


O nly if I would have posted a pic of me NOT wearing the lined flannel, with it flamboyantly thrown over my right shoulder while leaning on my shovel with my back to the camera.


----------



## BossPlow614

I posted this in the MN network thread on lawnsite but that doesn't get any traffic it seems.

I got the fert license last year (2013), rec'd the notice for the renewal fee in the mail, however I remember hearing from a couple friends that you have to do re-cert classes the following year and then I know for sure it's every other year after that. Being as the green expo is this coming week Ifigured it'd be a perfect time to do the re-certs if needed but I can't recall if I have to do them for 2014 or not?


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1710133 said:


> N ext to the grit (purple/brown) is ThawMaster, or Menard's version which is RapidMelt. Rated to -5. Not going to do much today, therefore the Grit mixed in.


That's got to be expensive ....


----------



## djagusch

BossPlow614;1710137 said:


> I posted this in the MN network thread on lawnsite but that doesn't get any traffic it seems.
> 
> I got the fert license last year (2013), rec'd the notice for the renewal fee in the mail, however I remember hearing from a couple friends that you have to do re-cert classes the following year and then I know for sure it's every other year after that. Being as the green expo is this coming week Ifigured it'd be a perfect time to do the re-certs if needed but I can't recall if I have to do them for 2014 or not?


I think your card will have the recert year on it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1710137 said:


> I posted this in the MN network thread on lawnsite but that doesn't get any traffic it seems.
> 
> I got the fert license last year (2013), rec'd the notice for the renewal fee in the mail, however I remember hearing from a couple friends that you have to do re-cert classes the following year and then I know for sure it's every other year after that. Being as the green expo is this coming week Ifigured it'd be a perfect time to do the re-certs if needed but I can't recall if I have to do them for 2014 or not?


It will say on your plastic card. If you got the license the first time last year, then you need to recertify this year.


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1710137 said:


> I posted this in the MN network thread on lawnsite but that doesn't get any traffic it seems.
> 
> I got the fert license last year (2013), rec'd the notice for the renewal fee in the mail, however I remember hearing from a couple friends that you have to do re-cert classes the following year and then I know for sure it's every other year after that. Being as the green expo is this coming week Ifigured it'd be a perfect time to do the re-certs if needed but I can't recall if I have to do them for 2014 or not?


Yes,you have to go this year. I'm doing mine at the expo too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hopefully we don't get any weather this Friday...


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1710133 said:


> N ext to the grit (purple/brown) is ThawMaster, or Menard's version which is RapidMelt. Rated to -5. Not going to do much today, therefore the Grit mixed in.


How much for the rapid melt and or thaw master


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1710140 said:


> That's got to be expensive ....


P erhaps to you, but this job is time and materials when I get called in per the new agreement.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1709938 said:


> I just love how the tech schools are dictating what live burn instructors need for qualifications. We do more burns in 2 months then they do all year.


I fixed it for you... they feel threatened is all...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1710149 said:


> How much for the rapid melt and or thaw master


I'm a hair over $7/bag.


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1710143 said:


> Yes,you have to go this year. I'm doing mine at the expo too.


Alright, thanks guys. Looks like I need to sign up. If they're full, when's the next opportunity for classes?


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1710151 said:


> P erhaps to you, but this job is time and materials when I get called in per the new agreement.


So Is all my salting, per time that is.

I meant spreading treated bagged material on a parking lot, rather than bulk.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1710153 said:


> I'm a hair over $7/bag.


Not to bad I pay that for stuff to -20


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1710069 said:


> I would like one 3" storm every week.


I could deal with that


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1710155 said:


> Alright, thanks guys. Looks like I need to sign up. If they're full, when's the next opportunity for classes?


Check the mda website.

Doubt they are full.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1710156 said:


> So Is all my salting....
> 
> I meant spreading treated bagged material on a parking lot, rather than bulk.


No spreader. Still doing it old school.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1710164 said:


> No spreader. Still doing it old school.


Ah, 10-4....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1710161 said:


> Check the mda website.
> 
> Doubt they are full.


Check MDA site and remember you have to be there @ 7, not 8,when the Expo opens. Forgot that a couple years ago. Wouldn't let me in.


----------



## Green Grass

BossPlow614;1710155 said:


> Alright, thanks guys. Looks like I need to sign up. If they're full, when's the next opportunity for classes?


Snow holds a class every Friday and Saturday night. The payment is two cases of Coors Light.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Boss I'm doing onsite registration the day of. 

Just get there early, your golden!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1710170 said:


> Snow holds a class every Friday and Saturday night. The payment is two cases of Coors Light.


True, ill teach you all you need to know...... Or we will go to the strip club instead!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1710159 said:


> Not to bad I pay that for stuff to -20


So does Djaug. I'm about $8 / bag for PowerThaw. Just don't buy it. Usually don't need it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1710168 said:


> Wouldn't let me in.


I can see that happening.

They get crabby.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1710176 said:


> So does Djaug. I'm about $8 / bag for PowerThaw. Just don't buy it. Usually don't need it.


I usually buy it so I never have to worry.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1710152 said:


> I fixed it for you... they feel threatened is all...


Thanks and true.

You should hear the stories I hear from departments about the techs


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1710179 said:


> Thanks and true.
> 
> You should hear the stories I hear from departments about the techs


That is why we just use Zip Zip


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1710180 said:


> That is why we just use Zip Zip


He is the man.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1710182 said:


> He is the man.


The man who never sleeps!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1710155 said:


> Alright, thanks guys. Looks like I need to sign up. If they're full, when's the next opportunity for classes?


It's held in a 1000 seat auditorium. With that said, there are some guys that stand because there aren't enough seats.

You can stay there all day in the same seat, or they will have breakout sessions where you can go learn something that you haven't heard before.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1710168 said:


> Check MDA site and remember you have to be there @ 7, not 8,when the Expo opens. Forgot that a couple years ago. Wouldn't let me in.


He may have trouble, he sleeps till 3


----------



## CityGuy

Hey Mike I heard there is a carpet store out in Waverly. Is it true and if so where is it? DO you know anything about it?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1710185 said:


> He may have trouble, he sleeps till 3


It ends at 4:00. If sleeps during it he will be up in tome to go home.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1710186 said:


> Hey Mike I heard there is a carpet store out in Waverly. Is it true and if so where is it? DO you know anything about it?


Waverly flooring. They don't have a show floor any more they just come to you. They did some stuff at my neighbors and it looked great!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's such a joke though. There have been guys that hang in the hallway the whole time on their phone, then turn their card in at the end with everyone else.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Two years ago when I was thew I sat with a bunch of Eden prairie public works guys. We kept ourselves entertained.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I can see Snow putting up 1000 posts next Friday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1710189 said:


> It's such a joke though. There have been guys that hang in the hallway the whole time on their phone, then turn their card in at the end with everyone else.


I skipped an entire block a few years back.... Something to do with golf courses..

I was talking to a vendor about something.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1710193 said:


> I can see Snow putting up 1000 posts next Friday.


Its easy to do when you have nothing better to do!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hoping for my week off this week!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1710179 said:


> Thanks and true.
> 
> You should hear the stories I hear from departments about the techs


Yeah, one of our Captains is an instructor there now... all the reason for me to have zero faith knowing him... when I got my fire degree I was very selective on Instructors...


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1710183 said:


> The man who never sleeps!


You should see the time on some of teh emails I get from him. 2-3-4-5 in the morning


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1710189 said:


> It's such a joke though. There have been guys that hang in the hallway the whole time on their phone, then turn their card in at the end with everyone else.


How long does it usually take to get your new card? I went to the class at the arboretum back in early November and haven't seen one yet.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1710189 said:


> It's such a joke though. There have been guys that hang in the hallway the whole time on their phone, then turn their card in at the end with everyone else.


You serious? Man... I went to the one in November and they watched us like hawks... guess i've got to go to the expo from now on... i'm just going thursday maybe friday this year


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1710204 said:


> How long does it usually take to get your new card? I went to the class at the arboretum back in early November and haven't seen one yet.


Been a couple years but I thought it was within a couple weeks.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1710209 said:


> You serious? Man... I went to the one in November and they watched us like hawks... guess i've got to go to the expo from now on... i'm just going thursday maybe friday this year


You doing classes?


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;1710204 said:


> How long does it usually take to get your new card? I went to the class at the arboretum back in early November and haven't seen one yet.


I got a letter in the mail after the class, I think you still need to file through MDA and pay the license fee before you get the card


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1710212 said:


> You doing classes?


Yeah I havent skimmed the schedule in a while... might do some but otherwise go look around at stuff


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1710214 said:


> I got a letter in the mail after the class, I think you still need to file through MDA and pay the license fee before you get the card


This. Still gotta pay the license fees for 2014.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1710131 said:


> I wonder what happened to SSS?


Well if you must know my wife thought it would be a great idea if we took the Christmas tree down finally as a family ......During the Packers/49ers game. She went to target and me and the four year old whipped off the ornaments stripped the tree, threw it in the back of the truck(so I can drive it around to the alley later, probably 3-4 days from now) with the tree stand on and vacuumed all before she returned.

Come on 9ers.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1710215 said:


> Yeah I havent skimmed the schedule in a while... might do some but otherwise go look around at stuff


I normally just do the trade show. I haven't liked any classes in the past couple years, besides re cert.


----------



## SSS Inc.

3 to doughnut as my kid says.


----------



## TKLAWN

cbservicesllc;1710214 said:


> I got a letter in the mail after the class, I think you still need to file through MDA and pay the license fee before you get the card


Gotcha,thanks


----------



## SnowGuy73

Niners win..... Hopefully!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

What snow we have!!!

This was a complaint call.

1.5" trigger.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1710233 said:


> Niners win..... Hopefully!


My wife is from Northern Wis. I can't stand the Packers, its all they talk about over there.


----------



## TKLAWN

No pack No!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1710234 said:


> What snow we have!!!
> 
> This was a complaint call.


Wow! Better call in the National Guard, looks treacherous.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1710234 said:


> What snow we have!!!
> 
> This was a complaint call.


Some people have some serious problems. Even if that was a 1" trigger I'd say it's questionable.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1710237 said:


> My wife is from Northern Wis. I can't stand the Packers, its all they talk about over there.


Have you been behind the Cheddar Curtain?!? It's all they've got besides liquor stores being open on Sundays.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1710237 said:


> My wife is from Northern Wis. I can't stand the Packers, its all they talk about over there.


Mist make for fun holidays.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1710247 said:


> Have you been behind the Cheddar Curtain?!? It's all they've got besides liquor stores being open on Sundays.


Cheddar curtain???

Strip club?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1710243 said:


> Some people have some serious problems. Even if that was a 1" trigger I'd say it's questionable.


It's 1/2"......

Even better... My shovler has salted all the sidewalks. I don't get paid to salt here.

Sheesh....


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1710234 said:


> What snow we have!!!
> 
> This was a complaint call.
> 
> 1.5" trigger.


What the...


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1710248 said:


> Mist make for fun holidays.


We used to go there every other year for Christmas but now we stay in town.

Ever been to a wedding over there? Pretty sure I have seen a handful of attendees at every wedding I've been to wearing packer stuff.....TO A WEDDING. And here comes fancy pants MN guy with a tie. Even at the fancier weddings there will be some guy showing up with a packer jacket.


----------



## SSS Inc.

6 - Doughnut. Uh oh.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1710259 said:


> It's 1/2"......
> 
> Even better... My shovler has salted all the sidewalks. I don't get paid to salt here.
> 
> Sheesh....


There's something about that town. My hoa in town had 3/4" and emailed saying they thought I should send a guy out because its going to get cold soon. 1.5" trigger doesn't change when the temps do!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1710227 said:


> I normally just do the trade show. I haven't liked any classes in the past couple years, besides re cert.


Just looked at the schedule... going to do a couple classes on Thursday but otherwise all trade show... what day you going?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1710272 said:


> We used to go there every other year for Christmas but now we stay in town.
> 
> Ever been to a wedding over there? Pretty sure I have seen a handful of attendees at every wedding I've been to wearing packer stuff.....TO A WEDDING. And here comes fancy pants MN guy with a tie. Even at the fancier weddings there will be some guy showing up with a packer jacket.


Hahahahah.. No way, at a wedding?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1710188 said:


> Waverly flooring. They don't have a show floor any more they just come to you. They did some stuff at my neighbors and it looked great!


ok I will give them a call. Thanks


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1710279 said:


> Just looked at the schedule... going to do a couple classes on Thursday but otherwise all trade show... what day you going?


Friday for the recert.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1710273 said:


> 6 - Doughnut. Uh oh.


Looking good so far!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Interception....... Mother!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1710291 said:


> Interception....... Mother!


At least they're 70 yards from scoring.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1710234 said:


> What snow we have!!!
> 
> This was a complaint call.
> 
> 1.5" trigger.


I think we all should mount up and go help with this one.


----------



## qualitycut

I thought it was smoke outside but it lightly snowing


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Parking lot in front of building A is "a complete mess".


----------



## CityGuy

I am not catching green this way.


----------



## unit28

well....it's a ways out there
snow, then PL on top. maybe


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1710234 said:


> What snow we have!!!
> 
> This was a complaint call.
> 
> 1.5" trigger.


i have had the same problem this year as well. I think its because in years past we had bigger snows and everything was cleaned up. I have even lost a few drives over it. I don't know where people learn to measure. I was thinking of sending a guide for next season. this is what 1/4" looks like 1/2", 3/4",1" ect...


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1710294 said:


> At least they're 70 yards from scoring.


Not anymore...


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1710308 said:


> i have had the same problem this year as well. I think its because in years past we had bigger snows and everything was cleaned up. I have even lost a few drives over it. I don't know where people learn to measure. I was thinking of sending a guide for next season. this is what 1/4" looks like 1/2", 3/4",1" ect...


Now there is an idea.


----------



## Green Grass

I feel like lwnmwr plow is on and going to push snow. 

FYI holy balls is it cold out!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1710306 said:


> well....it's a ways out there
> snow, then PL on top. maybe


Haha. 114 hour forecast.... Hopefully it changes!

Foes or tell you amounts that far out?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1710312 said:


> I feel like lwnmwr plow is on and going to push snow.
> 
> FYI holy balls is it cold out!!!!


That wind has been picking up


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;1710306 said:


> well....it's a ways out there
> snow, then PL on top. maybe


Whats the red mean???????????????


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1710314 said:


> That wind has been picking up


It looks to have does down here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

-10 degrees out!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1710315 said:


> Whats the red mean???????????????


Mixed precipitation, maybe?


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1710306 said:


> well....it's a ways out there
> snow, then PL on top. maybe


The noon run shows nothing now. No snow, no ice, no payup. 
:crying::crying::crying:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

its windy as heck here. must be close to 20mph. visibility is decreasing rapidly


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1710320 said:


> -10 degrees out!


My truck shows -14 and the roads are all ice. Here I thought Hamel took care of that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1710322 said:


> The noon run shows nothing now. No snow, no ice, no payup.
> :crying::crying::crying:


Daddy likey!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1710328 said:


> My truck shows -14 and the roads are all ice. Here I thought Hamel took care of that.


Damn lazy union employees!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1710329 said:


> Daddy likey!!


Don't worry it will change.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1710336 said:


> Don't worry it will change.


Ain't that the truth!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Well... Time to start the grill, better fix a drink for warmth!


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;1710313 said:


> Haha. 114 hour forecast.... Hopefully it changes!
> 
> Does or tell you amounts that far out?


there's another one that is basically a long range NAM

The *DGEX *is initialized by interpolating the 78-h operational NAM forecast to a smaller 12-km domain.

It's saying about an inch into Friday AM


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1710349 said:


> there's another one that is basically a long range NAM
> 
> The *DGEX *is initialized by interpolating the 78-h operational NAM forecast to a smaller 12-km domain.
> 
> It's saying about an inch into Friday AM


I understood an inch. Thank you.


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;1710321 said:


> Mixed precipitation, maybe?


red is PL = freezing rain
on some models


----------



## SnowGuy73

This will do... And help with the way the Niners are playing.


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1710355 said:


> red is PL = freezing rain
> on some models


Son of a......

Better get salt this week.


----------



## unit28

Also

with the computations in forecasting that it takes to figure this stuff out,

you can never trust it that far away.

Water vapor has a mind of it's own.....


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1710358 said:


> This will do... And help with the way the Niners are playing.


Fancy it has food in it!


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1710360 said:


> Also
> 
> with the computations in forecasting that it takes to figure this stuff out,
> 
> you can never trust it that far away.
> 
> Water vapor has a mind of it's own.....


I'm going to hold you to that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1710361 said:


> Fancy it has food in it!


Ya.. figured its the weekend!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1710358 said:


> This will do... And help with the way the Niners are playing.


Cute napkin holder. I like the Homer Simpson jar as well. Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1710308 said:


> i have had the same problem this year as well. I think its because in years past we had bigger snows and everything was cleaned up. I have even lost a few drives over it. I don't know where people learn to measure. I was thinking of sending a guide for next season. this is what 1/4" looks like 1/2", 3/4",1" ect...


Or send them all a ruler with thier trigger depth highlighted.


----------



## Green Grass

Well the drift the customer said the FedEx truck might get stuck at was over the top of the plow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1710372 said:


> Or send them all a ruler with thier trigger depth highlighted.


That's genius!!!!!! Send a ruler with your name and custom printed trigger depths at the beginning of the year.

Put a little thing on there that they can text or email a picture of the ruler in the snow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1710368 said:


> Cute napkin holder. I like the Homer Simpson jar as well. Thumbs Up


Homer? Its a chef.

Haha, how many have you had?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1710377 said:


> That's genius!!!!!! Send a ruler with you name and custom printed trigger depths at the beginning of the year.


That is a good idea.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1710358 said:


> This will do... And help with the way the Niners are playing.


I got a head start.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1710380 said:


> Homer? Its a chef.
> 
> Haha, how many have you had?


Its tiny. I thought I'd take a shot at Homer. Figured if I was right you would wonder how the heck I got it right.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1710385 said:


> I got a head start.....


I'm close... I clean up after myself.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1710372 said:


> Or send them all a ruler with thier trigger depth highlighted.


I suppose I should have clarified a bit. it would be a ruler on a sheet of paper with a ruler. but an actual ruler would be a better idea. have it color coded with when to call me or call a nut house


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1710382 said:


> That is a good idea.


Until they cut off the bottom 1/2" of the ruler and don't tell you.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1710387 said:


> Its tiny. I thought I'd take a shot at Homer. Figured if I was right you would wonder how the heck I got it right.


Wow.... What a great guessing what's on snow guys jar full of noodles jar in a tiny picture mind!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1710389 said:


> I'm close... I clean up after myself.


Garbage is full. Waiting till I go grab more fire wood.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1710392 said:


> Until they cut off the bottom 1/2" of the ruler and don't tell you.


Hahahahah

Hahahahah

Hahahahah.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1710382 said:


> That is a good idea.


If you did it right it could be perceived as a positive thing from the customer. Since snow can vary so much within a few miles let us know if you think your job was missed in error. Or something that makes it easy for them to think you're on their side. Now the ball is in there court to prove the depth. Add a few jokes about no cheating.

I think I'm going to run with this and start a custom snow plower ruler company. I'll use yard sticks for the lake effect areas and alaska.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1710394 said:


> Garbage is full. Waiting till I go grab more fire wood.


Hahahahah.

Nice!


----------



## unit28

if my truck dont start at 3 am tomorrow I wont care much...
itll be getting warm soon enough
65% chance of above avg temps on the way....


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1710392 said:


> Until they cut off the bottom 1/2" of the ruler and don't tell you.


Hardened steel.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1710392 said:


> Until they cut off the bottom 1/2" of the ruler and don't tell you.


I'm thinking it will go like this. say you get ten people that would call you on a borderline storm that doesn't meet the trigger. At least half of them are honest but think their lot looks like crap. The other half would be the ruler cutters. The honest folks would measure and not tell you to come out. Now you're only plowing 5 not 10.

***And you could ask them to brush away the snow in front of the ruler. They will know that you will know the actual depth. It gets them thinking and will cut down on the garbage calls, gauranteed.


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1710398 said:


> if my truck dont start at 3 am tomorrow I wont care much...
> itll be getting warm soon enough
> 65% chance of above avg temps on the way....


I like that too.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1710328 said:


> My truck shows -14 and the roads are all ice. Here I thought Hamel took care of that.


Only in ply buddy. Out here they have no budget and they don't care, at least from what I have seen.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1710332 said:


> Damn lazy union employees!


So whats your point?


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1710398 said:


> if my truck dont start at 3 am tomorrow I wont care much...
> itll be getting warm soon enough
> 65% chance of above avg temps on the way....


30 here we come. Watch out for big snow storms.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1710376 said:


> Well the drift the customer said the FedEx truck might get stuck at was over the top of the plow.


Well that was justifable then


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1710403 said:


> I'm thinking it will go like this. say you get ten people that would call you on a borderline storm that doesn't meet the trigger. At least half of them are honest but think their lot looks like crap. The other half would be the ruler cutters. The honest folks would measure and not tell you to come out. Now you're only plowing 5 not 10.
> 
> ***And you could ask them to brush away the snow in front of the ruler. They will know that you will know the actual depth. It gets them thinking and will cut down on the garbage calls.


How about as the contractor we just do our jobs, get the measurements ourselves, and tell the customer to shove it when they want something for nothing.

This is what I'm going with.

This property will have an email with the terms highlighted, as well as a new price list if they would like to change the terms of the agreement.

I couldn't find anything more than 1", other than 1 8' section of sidewalk in front of 1 of the 40 homes.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

However.....

If you supply your own ruler, have the dashes printed off at 150%. Meaning 1/8" on the ruler is actually 3/16". 1/2" on the ruler is actually 3/4".

You're making money!!!


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1710396 said:


> If you did it right it could be perceived as a positive thing from the customer. Since snow can vary so much within a few miles let us know if you think your job was missed in error. Or something that makes it easy for them to think you're on their side. Now the ball is in there court to prove the depth. Add a few jokes about no cheating.
> 
> I think I'm going to run with this and start a custom snow plower ruler company. I'll use yard sticks for the lake effect areas and alaska.


sweet
I know the guy who has a contract for Chem L printing.
I can fix " us " up with a good deal

Now what to do with Canada?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1710417 said:


> However.....
> 
> If you supply your own ruler, have the dashes printed off at 150%. Meaning 1/8" on the ruler is actually 3/16". 1/2" on the ruler is actually 3/4".
> 
> You're making money!!!


I like it.



unit28;1710418 said:


> sweet
> I know the guy who has a contract for Chem L printing.
> I can fix " us " up with a good deal
> 
> Now what to do with Canada?


Meter sticks for sure.!


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1710412 said:


> How about as the contractor we just do our jobs, get the measurements ourselves, and tell the customer to shove it when they want something for nothing.
> 
> This is what I'm going with.
> 
> This property will have an email with the terms highlighted, as well as a new price list if they would like to change the terms of the agreement.
> 
> I couldn't find anything more than 1", other than 1 8' section of sidewalk in front of 1 of the 40 homes.


Little irritated?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1710418 said:


> Now what to do with Canada?


world war 3?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1710423 said:


> Little irritated?


With people that want something for nothing and their Chicks for free???

Yes!!!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1710412 said:


> How about as the contractor we just do our jobs, get the measurements ourselves, and tell the customer to shove it when they want something for nothing.
> 
> This is what I'm going with.
> 
> This property will have an email with the terms highlighted, as well as a new price list if they would like to change the terms of the agreement.
> 
> I couldn't find anything more than 1", other than 1 8' section of sidewalk in front of 1 of the 40 homes.


Someone need a wambulance?? lol


----------



## qualitycut

Now the gf is making me dinner. They day couldn't get any better.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1710428 said:


> Someone need a wambulance?? lol


If he would just do his job correctly and say no to the people that want things for free he wouldn't have this problem.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1710431 said:


> Now the gf is making me dinner. They day couldn't get any better.


She must want a Ring.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1710436 said:


> She must want a Ring.


No she wanted something else. 

I usually cook and she does the dishes so I double checked she was still going to do them


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1710428 said:


> Someone need a wambulance?? lol


Nah, just wanted to be devil's advocate.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1710431 said:


> Now the gf is making me dinner. They day couldn't get any better.


Well it could but we don't want to hear about that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1710436 said:


> She must want a Ring.


Probably just DOESN'T want any "SSS" tonight.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1710440 said:


> Well it could but we don't want to hear about that.


No I think that's why shes cooking


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1710438 said:


> No she wanted something else.
> 
> I usually cook and she does the dishes so I double checked she was still going to do them


Oh you think that's all she wants.:laughing:


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1710408 said:


> 30 here we come. Watch out for big snow storms.


just checked the precip average

It's also above average N and along .LMN's street.....


----------



## CityGuy

So what is tonights topic for discussion?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1710455 said:


> So what is tonights topic for discussion?


Curling, and where can I go and give it a try.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1710407 said:


> So whats your point?


Nothing... Just pointing it out.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1710459 said:


> Curling, and where can I go and give it a try.


There is a club in mlps somewhere. Try there.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1710431 said:


> Now the gf is making me dinner. They day couldn't get any better.


Depends... What's for desert?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1710459 said:


> Curling, and where can I go and give it a try.


Blaine. Gabe's I think?


----------



## qualitycut

St Paul curling club


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1710459 said:


> Curling, and where can I go and give it a try.


Blaine. Gabe's I think?
http://www.fourseasonscurlingclub.com/Page.asp?n=69500&org=FOURSEASONSCURLINGCLUB.COM


----------



## SSS Inc.

Thanks everyone for the curling info. Goodnight.


----------



## qualitycut

Switched to captain so when I read your guys posts later they might actually be entertaining. Lol


----------



## banonea

Dose anyone here plow the Broadway Pizza in Champlain ( I think that's how you spell it

I do the one in Rochester and it is the same owner there and he is wanting a monthly contract like he has with us. wasn't sure if someone here did them or would be interested in another account.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1710472 said:


> Thanks everyone for the curling info. Goodnight.


Its only 18:00....


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1710480 said:


> Switched to captain so when I read your guys posts later they might actually be entertaining. Lol


I'm switching to Irish coffee, then maybe an adult cocoa.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1710482 said:


> Its only 18:00....


00z

Hamel asked for a topic and that pretty much wrapped up so I figured the night was over.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1710487 said:


> 00z
> 
> Hamel asked for a topic and that pretty much wrapped up so I figured the night was over.


Hmmmm....

Let me think here.


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1710481 said:


> Dose anyone here plow the Broadway Pizza in Champlain ( I think that's how you spell it
> 
> I do the one in Rochester and it is the same owner there and he is wanting a monthly contract like he has with us. wasn't sure if someone here did them or would be interested in another account.


Just so you know when you talk to the owner its pronounced sham-plain.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1710489 said:


> Hmmmm....
> 
> Let me think here.


Good football game, I just ate the hell out of some swiss cake rolls.


----------



## BossPlow614

banonea;1710481 said:


> Dose anyone here plow the Broadway Pizza in Champlain ( I think that's how you spell it
> 
> I do the one in Rochester and it is the same owner there and he is wanting a monthly contract like he has with us. wasn't sure if someone here did them or would be interested in another account.


I know who has it. PM me!!


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1710490 said:


> Just so you know when you talk to the owner its pronounced sham-plain.


It's said just how its spelled. Champlin. "CHAMP - Lin."


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1710492 said:


> Good football game, I just ate the hell out of some swiss cake rolls.


Ooooooooooo.

I haven't had those in years!


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1710494 said:


> I know who has it. PM me!!


Is it you?????


----------



## BossPlow614

I just saw a girl at the gym that took the elevator to the upstairs to then go run on a treadmill. Wtf?! 


And no Snow, I do not at this time.


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1710490 said:


> Just so you know when you talk to the owner its pronounced sham-plain.


:laughing:That I did know...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Touchdown!!!!!!!!*****


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1710500 said:


> I just saw a girl at the gym that took the elevator to the upstairs to then go run on a treadmill. Wtf?!
> 
> And no Snow, I do not at this time.


Hahahahah..

You should've asked her about it!


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea;1710481 said:


> Dose anyone here plow the Broadway Pizza in Champlain ( I think that's how you spell it
> 
> I do the one in Rochester and it is the same owner there and he is wanting a monthly contract like he has with us. wasn't sure if someone here did them or would be interested in another account.


PM in your inbox


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just wanted you all to know I'm taking a shower.

You may use this information as needed.


----------



## banonea

BossPlow614;1710494 said:


> I know who has it. PM me!!


Its all good, not too concerned who has it, he had called me because the city had blasted the city sidewalk in Rochester and he had made the comment about his bill was large for that location and he wanted to see if he can get a monthly all inclusive price like he has with us. I explained to him that there has been allot more snow events up there so it don't surprise me it would be higher. also told him that most company's don't like to switch over this late in the season with the heavy months coming soon, not fair to the contractor, but I would check to see.

If you know who it is maybe put a bug in his ear that he is looking for a monthly price if he is interested. the owner is a great customer, pays on time and never complains. we are going to take over the lawn care for our location for him this year.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1710508 said:


> Just wanted you all to know I'm taking a shower.
> 
> You may use this information as needed.


Things are looking up for you! For most of the month of December it seemed like you were taking a bath.

:laughing: Damnit I'm funny.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1710508 said:


> Just wanted you all to know I'm taking a shower.
> 
> You may use this information as needed.


Uhhhh ok.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1710514 said:


> Things are looking up for you! For most of the month of December it seemed like you were taking a bath.
> 
> :laughing: Damnit I'm funny.


Ooooooooooooooooouchhhhhhhhhhhhh!!


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1710508 said:


> Just wanted you all to know I'm taking a shower.
> 
> You may use this information as needed.


Just remember it's yours and you can wash it as fast as you want


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1710514 said:


> Things are looking up for you! For most of the month of December it seemed like you were taking a bath.
> 
> :laughing: Damnit I'm funny.


Hahahaha!!! Excellent!!


----------



## banonea

Thanks for the info Boss

CBS I just sent you a PM


----------



## TKLAWN

Looks like no precip all week now.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1710508 said:


> Just wanted you all to know I'm taking a shower.
> 
> You may use this information as needed.


Don't forget to use soap. It's that bar thing on the side.


----------



## TKLAWN

Looks like the packers are going to piss it away.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1710535 said:


> Looks like the packers are going to piss it away.


Lets hope!


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;1710528 said:


> Looks like no precip all week now.


Holy cow... you know its bad when the max amount on the meteogram table is .22 inches of snow


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1710542 said:


> Holy cow... you know its bad when the max amount on the meteogram table is .22 inches of snow


Hoping for nothing.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Niners got it!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1710549 said:


> Niners got it!


At least I'm hoping.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Niners win!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1710552 said:


> Niners win!!!!


Been good games the last two days


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1710544 said:


> Hoping for nothing.


calling it "bad" is a relative term.... I'm in your camp...


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1710554 said:


> Been good games the last two days


Yea they have been.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1710555 said:


> calling it "bad" is a relative term.... I'm in your camp...


I need a shut down / recharge period. Restock some supplies, do a little maintenance, recert Friday and maybe a new toy or two this weekend.


----------



## CityGuy

It must be bad sown in indiana and ohio. Plows are being pulled off the road


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1710577 said:


> It must be bad sown in indiana and ohio. Plows are being pulled off the road


That's no good!


----------



## CityGuy

Hey snow is there a thread on this site you have not posted in? Now I see how you got your post count so high. If you would put all those in here we could pass a certain unnamed thread.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1710625 said:


> Hey snow is there a thread on this site you have not posted in? Now I see how you got your post count so high. If you would put all those in here we could pass a certain unnamed thread.


Nope. I hit them all.

I cant just talk to myself in here all the time.


----------



## Mike_PS

can we try (notice I said try :laughing to stay on topic somewhat...meaning no need to discuss some "unnecessary" topics such as strip clubs, certain "shops" or "clubs" 

thanks all, we would appreciate it


----------



## SSS Inc.

Wow, this thread died in a hurry.


----------



## BossPlow614

Wow. Its cold outside. -14 w/ wc of -37. 

I like it! Both places ive been were empty, the gym & Chipotle. No line, no traffic.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

i thought I was going crazy. was reading posts and refreshed and they all disappeared.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Who knew there were lines to be crossed?? Sorry MJD.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Michael J. Donovan;1710659 said:


> can we try (notice I said try :laughing to stay on topic somewhat...meaning no need to discuss some "unnecessary" topics such as strip clubs, certain "shops" or "clubs"
> 
> thanks all, we would appreciate it


They have sidewalks at Sex world. Not sure who shovels them but we all get snow here in MN.....someone has to plow the place. 
Anyone know what the trigger depth is at Sex world? Curious if I have my properties set at the right depth for the upcoming storm next weekend?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ok.....

This thread is going to die really quick if all we can talk about is weather..... Dumb!


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1710667 said:


> i thought I was going crazy. was reading posts and refreshed and they all disappeared.


Mine is all messed up on mobile


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1710670 said:


> Who knew there were lines to be crossed?? Sorry MJD.


I didn't... No one but us are reading this and with as much as we bs this will be buried in no time.


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;1710673 said:


> Mine is all messed up on mobile


Mine was too, said I wasn't authorized.


----------



## Mike_PS

SnowGuy73;1710672 said:


> Ok.....
> 
> This thread is going to die really quick if all we can talk about is weather..... Dumb!


I said "somewhat" meaning no need to discuss some things...talking and discussing things in your area snow and ice related, as well as, other things is fine. there are just some topics that don't need to be discussed is all I was asking/requesting :waving:

again, thanks


----------



## SnowGuy73

Maybe, and I don't want to speak for the group here but maybe we could have this thread moved to for topic section.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1710673 said:


> Mine is all messed up on mobile


mine was that way earlier. my phone is dead so I am on my lap top


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1710672 said:


> Ok.....
> 
> This thread is going to die really quick if all we can talk about is weather..... Dumb!


not sure what the big deal is. when theres no work what else are we to do? its not like we all work a 40 and do this on the side


----------



## Green Grass

I walk away for 30 minutes and you guys get yelled at twice!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Michael J. Donovan;1710679 said:


> I said "somewhat" meaning no need to discuss some things...talking and discussing things in your area snow and ice related, as well as, other things is fine. there are just some topics that don't need to be discussed is all I was asking/requesting :waving:
> 
> again, thanks


Got it......


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1710680 said:


> Maybe, and I don't want to speak for the group here but maybe we could have this thread moved to for topic section.


Nope. Don't think so. To far down for me to scroll. This isn't the only weather thread off topic. If I read about one more "meet up" in Chicago or Iowa I'm gonna be sick.


----------



## SnowGuy73

-17 degrees here, time 20:06


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1710691 said:


> Nope. Don't think so. To far down for me to scroll. This isn't the only weather thread off topic. If I read about one more "meet up" in Chicago or Iowa I'm gonna be sick.


Well then scratch that idea.... -17 degrees.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1710692 said:


> -17 degrees here, time 20:06


Interesting. I ponder what the liquid to snow ratios would be at those temperatures. Hmm. Just a moment, I need to grab bit more tea.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

per nws -15 and windchill of -42


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1710696 said:


> Interesting. I ponder what the liquid to snow ratios would be at those temperatures. Hmm. Just a moment, I need to grab bit more tea.


Coming up next on the all Michael Bolton hour, more Michael Bolton... Time 20:11 and a cold -17 degrees out there.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1710697 said:


> per nws -15 and windchill of -42


Hmm. Thats a wee bit chilly, wouldn't you say chap?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1710697 said:


> per nws -15 and windchill of -42


Anyone catch the news tonight. Specificly the weather?


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1710680 said:


> Maybe, and I don't want to speak for the group here but maybe we could have this thread moved to for topic section.


How will "the others" know when we beat them tho?


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1710696 said:


> Interesting. I ponder what the liquid to snow ratios would be at those temperatures. Hmm. Just a moment, I need to grab bit more tea.


I just read that in a British accent, wtf?


----------



## CityGuy

I am LMAO at the last few posts.

So green whats the temp out there in Waverly?


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1710698 said:


> Coming up next on the all Michael Bolton hour, more Michael Bolton... Time 20:11 and a cold -17 degrees out there.


So in plain english you are saying it's 2 degrees cooler than Jim's house. Make sense i suppose since you are due north of him by 80 kilometers and generally speaking the weather is colder to the north.


----------



## CityGuy

OC&D;1710704 said:


> I just read that in a British accent, wtf?


I did too. FOr some reason


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1710699 said:


> Hmm. Thats a wee bit chilly, wouldn't you say chap?


yeah, but its suppose to be 10 degrees colder. sure is boring talking weather 24/7


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1710703 said:


> How will "the others" know when we beat them tho?


At this rate we never will.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1710707 said:


> So in plain english you are saying it's 2 degrees cooler than Jim's house. Make sense i suppose since you are due north of him by 80 kilometers and generally speaking the weather is colder to the north.


SSS any snow over there on the east end of town?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1710710 said:


> At this rate we never will.


Back to the alphetet?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1710707 said:


> So in plain english you are saying it's 2 degrees cooler than Jim's house. Make sense i suppose since you are due north of him by 80 kilometers and generally speaking the weather is colder to the north.


Hahahahah.

-17.


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1710703 said:


> How will "the others" know when we beat them tho?


I pondered this myself for a wee bit earlier. I hasten to guess what the consequence would be if we were to slum it in the off topic section.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1710715 said:


> Back to the alphetet?


Hahahahah.

-17


----------



## OC&D

So do you suppose MJD is actually reading this thread that often, or did he happen to stumble in here just now, or does he regularly search for keywords that he deems unacceptable?

We may never know. What I do know is we help to generate a lot of revenue around here!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1710713 said:


> SSS any snow over there on the east end of town?


As the saying goes, not even a "speck on my spectacles". Which is always the case hence I don't wear spectacles.

Edit: Technically good friend I on the west end. I try to stay away from Eastenders like OC&D and Lwnmwrdude. HeHe.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1710721 said:


> So do you suppose MJD is actually reading this thread that often, or did he happen to stumble in here just now, or does he regularly search for keywords that he deems unacceptable?
> 
> We may never know. What I do know is we help to generate a lot of revenue around here!
> 
> -17 degrees


Fixed it for you.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1710718 said:


> I pondered this myself for a wee bit earlier. I hasten to guess what the consequence would be if we were to slum it in the off topic section.


Yeah, we got a country to beat... guess we just have to watch it... Currently -19 feels like -37 here


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1710705 said:


> I am LMAO at the last few posts.
> 
> So green whats the temp out there in Waverly?


-16 and sunny


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1710727 said:


> Fixed it for you.


Actually NWS has me at -14F*.

*And no, I'm not going to convert it for you, SSS.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

OC&D;1710721 said:


> So do you suppose MJD is actually reading this thread that often, or did he happen to stumble in here just now, or does he regularly search for keywords that he deems unacceptable?
> 
> We may never know. What I do know is we help to generate a lot of revenue around here!


or someone complained


----------



## Green Grass

OC&D;1710721 said:


> So do you suppose MJD is actually reading this thread that often, or did he happen to stumble in here just now, or does he regularly search for keywords that he deems unacceptable?
> 
> We may never know. What I do know is we help to generate a lot of revenue around here!


My guess is certain words get flagged. I don't think they care what we talk about as long as it is some what clean. They know it is not snowing


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1710736 said:


> or someone complained


Who would do that?


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1710736 said:


> or someone complained


I bet it was Fancy pants because we made fun of him!


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1710734 said:


> Actually NWS has me at -14F*.
> 
> *And no, I'm not going to convert it for you, SSS.


Its simple good friend, I don't mean to shed light on he with little knowledge but it shall be a simple multiply by 1.8 and add 32. .......57.2 centigrade.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1710742 said:


> I bet it was Fancy pants because we made fun of him!


Should I apologize to him too?

No report available.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1710746 said:


> I could go start the "Minnesota pub" thread in off topic.
> 
> How long you think that would last.
> 
> No report available.


2-3 posts....


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1710748 said:


> Its simple good friend, I don't mean to shed light on he with little knowledge but it shall be a simple multiply by 1.8 and add 32. .......57.2 centigrade.


What about in hectometers?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1710750 said:


> Should I apologize to him too?
> 
> No report available.


maybe take him out to dinner


----------



## jimslawnsnow

its -17 now. posts sure are being deleted left and right


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1710748 said:


> Its simple good friend, I don't mean to shed light on he with little knowledge but it shall be a simple multiply by 1.8 and add 32. .......57.2 centigrade.


we found the SPY!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1710755 said:


> maybe take him out to dinner


As long as he doesn't wear women's pants...

-17.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1710756 said:


> its -17 now. posts sure are being deleted left and right


Which ones now?


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1710748 said:


> Its simple good friend, I don't mean to shed light on he with little knowledge but it shall be a simple multiply by 1.8 and add 32. .......57.2 centigrade.


You may want to re-figure that, old chap!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1710730 said:


> -16 and sunny


Wow sunny at 2030 hours on a sunday night in january


----------



## SSS Inc.

Apparently the moderator doesn't realize we have a long standing member that was named MJDUB. He is now MbossJplowdub614. Thanks Micheal!!!!

For the record those Iowa guys that post like once a month talk about going to a jug bar all the time. I really don't think the MN weather thread needs to be watched.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1710737 said:


> My guess is certain words get flagged. I don't think they care what we talk about as long as it is some what clean. They know it is not snowing


posts that don't have certain words are still disapearing


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1710760 said:


> As long as he doesn't wear women's pants...
> 
> -17.


I am sure he wants to look good for dinner.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1710759 said:


> we found the SPY!!!


Who or whome???????????


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1710765 said:


> Apparently the moderator doesn't realize we have a long standing member that was named MJDUB. He is now MbossJplowdub614. Thanks Micheal!!!!


Do you think we can get him to change his name for us to MbossJplowdub614


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1710765 said:


> Apparently the moderator doesn't realize we have a long standing member that was named MJDUB. He is now MbossJplowdub614. Thanks Micheal!!!!


Keep it up and you're going to be on timeout.

-17.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1710770 said:


> Who or whome???????????


SSS he knows Metric!!!


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1710766 said:


> posts that don't have certain words are still disapearing


huhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1710762 said:


> Which ones now?


there were a few a couple pages back and a bunch that quoted mjdub in majenta from sss


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1710766 said:


> posts that don't have certain words are still disapearing


Really?

I don't have any disappearing.

We will see what it's like once it's no longer -18 at my house.


----------



## Mike_PS

SSS Inc.;1710765 said:


> Apparently the moderator doesn't realize we have a long standing member that was named MJDUB. He is now MbossJplowdub614. Thanks Micheal!!!!


haha, my bad SSS...carry on fellas and have a good night...bracing for some cold weather similar to what you guys are getting. supposed to be below zero with wind chills near -30 the next few nights


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1710767 said:


> I am sure he wants to look good for dinner.


Can you please include temp in your posts?

Otherwise its confusing to me.

-17


----------



## CityGuy

-17 with a windchill making it feel like -39 at 2032


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1710766 said:


> posts that don't have certain words are still disapearing


MJDUB got flagged, purely coincidental that the initials are the same.

Edit: My thermo meter is broken


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1710775 said:


> huhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


posts that don't contain talk about sex shops, strip joints, adult toys stuff like that. ones that don't have that are disappearing still


----------



## Green Grass

Michael J. Donovan;1710778 said:


> haha, my bad SSS...carry on fellas and have a good night...bracing for some cold weather similar to what you guys are getting. supposed to be below zero with wind chills near -30 the next few nights


-30 is going to be our temp


----------



## SnowGuy73

Michael J. Donovan;1710778 said:


> haha, my bad SSS...carry on fellas and have a good night...bracing for some cold weather similar to what you guys are getting. supposed to be below zero with wind chills near -30 the next few nights


See... No need to over react, we got this!

-17 and clear.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1710779 said:


> Can you please include temp in your posts?
> 
> Otherwise its confusing to me.
> 
> -17


Sorry

Only -15


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1710774 said:


> SSS he knows Metric!!!


Has he been posting up in that thread and telling them our plan?


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1710783 said:


> MJDUB got flagged, purely coincidental that the initials are the same.


I didn't get flagged?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1710790 said:


> Has he been posting up in that thread and telling them our plan?


That son of a............

-17.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1710777 said:


> Really?
> 
> I don't have any disappearing.
> 
> We will see what it's like once it's no longer -18 at my house.


they wernt on long maybe you missed them


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Is it coincidence that when MJDUB isn't here.... MJDon is???

Ummmmm.....

Oh, and I was mistaken earlier.... Only -11. Warmer on the north side.


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1710764 said:


> Wow sunny at 2030 hours on a sunday night in january


Hahahahaha!

Edit: -14 & snowing.


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1710791 said:


> I didn't get flagged?


Long story.

-17


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1710790 said:


> Has he been posting up in that thread and telling them our plan?


He must be I don't know why anyone else would know metric!

-15


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

And now that MJDon is gone... Look who's back?!?!??


-11.


----------



## BossPlow614

I was here the whole time along with watching Ax Men.

85, humid, & cloudy


----------



## CityGuy

High near 32 next sunday.

-17


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1710799 said:


> And now that MJDon is gone... Look who's back?!?!??
> 
> -11.


You're either on something or on to something.

-17


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1710799 said:


> And now that MJDon is gone... Look who's back?!?!??
> 
> -11.


Lets try this again. MJD MJDUB???????????

EDIT: -14 per nws


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1710802 said:


> High near 32 next sunday.
> 
> -17


That sounds great!

-17


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1710803 said:


> You're either on something or on to something.
> 
> -17


Both.....

-16


----------



## CityGuy

Got a little colder out.

-18


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1710809 said:


> Got a little colder out.
> 
> -18


That will continue.

-17.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1710809 said:


> Got a little colder out.
> 
> -18


How is it two degrees colder there?? I think one of our Thermometers is broken.

-16


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1710704 said:


> I just read that in a British accent, wtf?


Haha so do I


----------



## CityGuy

Wind chill went up or down? -41

-18
-41


----------



## SnowGuy73

Down to -18 at 20:43


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I am watching dukes marathon and finding all the mistakes editing did


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1710811 said:


> How is it two degrees colder there?? I think one of our Thermometers is broken.
> 
> -16


Buffalo airport reading

-18


----------



## Mike_PS

SSS Inc.;1710804 said:


> Lets try this again. MJD MJDUB???????????
> 
> EDIT: -14 per nws


nope, not me...and after I removed the unnecessary posts in here I felt I should help contribute to your quest to overtake the Canadian weather thread so I posted several times in here for you guys :laughing:


----------



## Green Grass

Still 70 in my house

-16


----------



## SSS Inc.

All I know is we're losing to the canadians because of censorship. Yes this is a private organization and they can do whatever they want but..... oh nevermind , they can do whatever they want. Goussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflag


----------



## BossPlow614

I love how they had to incorporate hot southern girls into the crew in the dirty south on the river on Ax Men. 

Windy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Michael J. Donovan;1710823 said:


> nope, not me...and after I removed the unnecessary posts in here I felt I should help contribute to your quest to overtake the Canadian weather thread so I posted several times in here for you guys :laughing:


How about adding about 30,000 or so?

-18.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1710822 said:


> Buffalo airport reading
> 
> -18


Oh I have one of those things outside my house that tells me the temp.

-16


----------



## Green Grass

Michael J. Donovan;1710823 said:


> nope, not me...and after I removed the unnecessary posts in here I felt I should help contribute to your quest to overtake the Canadian weather thread so I posted several times in here for you guys :laughing:


Team Player

-16


----------



## SSS Inc.

Michael J. Donovan;1710823 said:


> nope, not me...and after I removed the unnecessary posts in here I felt I should help contribute to your quest to overtake the Canadian weather thread so I posted several times in here for you guys :laughing:


So for every 5 you take away you put one back. Thanks I guess.:laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1710825 said:


> All I know is we're losing to the canadians because of censorship. Yes this is a private organization and they can do whatever they want but..... oh nevermind , they can do whatever they want. Goussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflag


Hahahahah.

-18


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1710830 said:


> Oh I have one of those things outside my house that tells me the temp.


I do too but I am too lazy to get up and get the remote head off the table.

-18


----------



## jimslawnsnow

BossPlow614;1710826 said:


> I love how they had to incorporate hot southern girls into the crew in the dirty south on the river on Ax Men.
> 
> Windy.


when shows start doing that they are desperate and may not make many more seasons


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1710826 said:


> I love how they had to incorporate hot southern girls into the crew in the dirty south on the river on Ax Men.
> 
> Windy.


Can you imagine if it was -30 down there. Put on your safety glasses.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1710837 said:


> I do too but I am too lazy to get up and get the remote head off the table.
> 
> -18


I only looked because I out the kids to bed

-16


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1710838 said:


> when shows start doing that they are desperate and may not make many more seasons


What's the temp?

-18


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1710844 said:


> What's the temp?
> 
> -18


57.38 centigrade here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1710850 said:


> 57.38 centigrade here.


Wonder what giggles will have to say here at 9.

-18.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1710854 said:


> Wonder what giggles will have to say here at 9.
> 
> -18.


me too. his fb says wc near -60

-28 C


----------



## Green Grass

FYI Hamel Buffalo didn't even save the basement!

-17


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1710844 said:


> What's the temp?
> 
> -18


my phone shows -17 and nws shows -15 with a WC of -43


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1710858 said:


> me too. his fb says wc near -60
> 
> -28 C


Your friends with Jim on facebook?

-18


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1710860 said:


> FYI Hamel Buffalo didn't even save the basement!
> 
> -17


That sucks!

-18.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1710860 said:


> FYI Hamel Buffalo didn't even save the basement!
> 
> -17


Are you kidding me?

-18


----------



## CityGuy

giggles isn't even on yet????????


-18


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1710870 said:


> giggles isn't even on yet????????
> 
> -18


Nope, its only 20:58.

-18


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1710867 said:


> Are you kidding me?
> 
> -18


I drove past today after hockey and one of the basement walls is only about 1/2 standing and there was still flame that you could see.

-17


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1710873 said:


> I drove past today after hockey and one of the basement walls is only about 1/2 standing and there was still flame that you could see.
> 
> -17


That's it? Damn!

-18


----------



## CityGuy

45 has news

-18


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1710876 said:


> That's it? Damn!
> 
> -18


They are not the quickest

-17


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1710873 said:


> I drove past today after hockey and one of the basement walls is only about 1/2 standing and there was still flame that you could see.
> 
> -17


wow gives new meaning to basement saver.

-18


----------



## SnowGuy73

Did you guys know its cold out??????

Wonder if schools will be open tomorrow?????

-18


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1710881 said:


> wow gives new meaning to basement saver.
> 
> -18


I believe they are dirt savers

-17


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1710880 said:


> They are not the quickest
> 
> -17


That's really roo bad.

-18.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1710880 said:


> They are not the quickest
> 
> -17


cant believe depts out here are not staffing..

-18


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1710882 said:


> Did you guys know its cold out??????
> 
> Wonder if schools will be open tomorrow?????
> 
> -18


hopefully or my kid will be standing at the bus stop till Wednesday


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

At least MJDon is letting us try the takeover.

$6 says he shuts us down 3 posts after we get there.

Either that or he starts to PM those guys once we get within 500.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1710885 said:


> cant believe depts out here are not staffing..
> 
> -18


Give it time and Rockford, Delano and Monticello will be

-17


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1710888 said:


> hopefully or my kid will be standing at the bus stop till Wednesday


Hahahahah.

-18


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1710889 said:


> At least MJDon is letting us try the takeover.
> 
> $6 says he shuts us down 3 posts after we get there.
> 
> Either that or he starts to PM those guys once we get within 500.


You mean MJDubs right?????


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I am down to -17


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1710889 said:


> At least MJDon is letting us try the takeover.
> 
> $6 says he shuts us down 3 posts after we get there.
> 
> Either that or he starts to PM those guys once we get within 500.


dont doubt that

-18


----------



## SnowGuy73

No report available. 

---+++000+++---


----------



## Green Grass

Cold Front


-75


----------



## CityGuy

Thought some of you would like this..

-18


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1710902 said:


> Cold Front
> 
> -75


Hahahahah.

Hahahahah.

Hahahahah. 
Hahacrdjixhdbbsjx


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1710902 said:


> Cold Front
> 
> -75


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

nws says it only -7 in bloomington.


----------



## SnowGuy73

-18

.


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1710906 said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


What he said ↑


----------



## SSS Inc.

The curse of oak island is a good show on History right now. I bet its 70 there.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drama Dave is on. 

-18


----------



## skorum03

Man it took me a long time to catch up all the posts I missed today. 

A comfortable -17, wc -40


----------



## Polarismalibu

My phone says -20 in maple grove with the wind chill at -40 Wonder if the unplugged 6.0 will start


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1710919 said:


> My phone says -20 in maple grove with the wind chill at -40 Wonder if the unplugged 6.0 will start


Mine aren't plugged in.

-18.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1710893 said:


> You mean MJDubs right?????


Yes, MJ***.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1710919 said:


> My phone says -20 in maple grove with the wind chill at -40 Wonder if the unplugged 6.0 will start


Mine did. I was surprised


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1710903 said:


> Thought some of you would like this..
> 
> -18


I thought it was going to be a cute news girl.

-18


----------



## Green Grass

Good picture

-16


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1710929 said:


> Good picture
> 
> -16


just saw and was going to post..

-18


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1710929 said:


> Good picture
> 
> -16


Nice.

-18.


----------



## CityGuy

sss did you turn the heat up at the shop?

-18


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1710933 said:


> sss did you turn the heat up at the shop?
> 
> -18


And wear was my breakfast?

_:-1


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1710937 said:


> And wear was my breakfast?
> 
> _:-1


He is full of food promises and never delivers!!

-16


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1710933 said:


> sss did you turn the heat up at the shop?
> 
> -18


Nope, I forgot. Hopefully no pipes burst. Once you get to below zero the heat runs non stop.


----------



## skorum03

Polarismalibu;1710919 said:


> My phone says -20 in maple grove with the wind chill at -40 Wonder if the unplugged 6.0 will start


My 7.3 is plugged in but I still think I'm going to go start it and let it run at midnight for half an hour. I have somethings to do tomorrow and can't do anything without a truck.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1710942 said:


> Nope, I forgot. Hopefully no pipes burst. Once you get to below zero the heat runs non stop.


Better get driving!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1710940 said:


> He is full of food promises and never delivers!!
> 
> -16


Ya anus meant where not wear.

-18


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1710931 said:


> just saw and was going to post..
> 
> -18


Thats hilarious. Looks warm out for st Patrick's day, must've been 2012?

32.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1710942 said:


> Nope, I forgot. Hopefully no pipes burst. Once you get to below zero the heat runs non stop.


Ill let you know if we get a waterflow alarm tonight.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1710945 said:


> Better get driving!


As long as the floor drains don't freeze I'll be ok. I once let a garden hose run for 6 hours but our drains were slow at the time.:crying: Nothing like going to bed only to realize you never shut off the water. Fun drive at midnight. I opened the door to find a couple inches of water.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1710949 said:


> Ya anus meant where not wear.
> 
> -18


Huh?????????


----------



## cbservicesllc

Wow... lots of posts missing... we better tread lightly... hate to see all our progress ruined at this point...

-21 and -47 wind chill here...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1710961 said:


> Wow... lots of posts missing... we better tread lightly... hate to see all our progress ruined at this point...
> 
> -21 and -47 wind chill here...


which ones? I thought he wasn't going to delete any more


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Chicago got a foot of snow today. That would suck.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1710962 said:


> which ones? I thought he wasn't going to delete any more


None since the MJD and MJDUB thing got cleared up... I was just merely talking since the last time I checked in...


----------



## Camden

A buddy of mine asked me to watch his kids today so he could run up to his cabin in Cross Lake to make sure everything's okay. Sure enough, he sent me a text saying it was 19 degrees when he walked in...frozen toilets and pipes. He doesn't know what happened but his boiler was shut off for some reason


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1710963 said:


> Chicago got a foot of snow today. That would suck.


Yuck......


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1710960 said:


> Huh?????????


Haha. Supposed to be and I....


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1710963 said:


> Chicago got a foot of snow today. That would suck.


Camden and I would love it. payuppayuppayuppayup


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1710968 said:


> A buddy of mine asked me to watch his kids today so he could run up to his cabin in Cross Lake to make sure everything's okay. Sure enough, he sent me a text saying it was 19 degrees when he walked in...frozen toilets and pipes. He doesn't know what happened but his boiler was shut off for some reason


that sucks.


----------



## Deershack

SSS Inc.;1710723 said:


> As the saying goes, not even a "speck on my spectacles". Which is always the case hence I don't wear spectacles.
> 
> Edit: Technically good friend I on the west end. I try to stay away from Eastenders like OC&D and Lwnmwrdude. HeHe.


I resemble the last part of that remark. LOL


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1710963 said:


> Chicago got a foot of snow today. That would suck.


No thank you.

-18.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Just over 15K posts left...

No new weather to report...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1710968 said:


> A buddy of mine asked me to watch his kids today so he could run up to his cabin in Cross Lake to make sure everything's okay. Sure enough, he sent me a text saying it was 19 degrees when he walked in...frozen toilets and pipes. He doesn't know what happened but his boiler was shut off for some reason


He knew deep down inside he shut it off. That's the way it works.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1710968 said:


> A buddy of mine asked me to watch his kids today so he could run up to his cabin in Cross Lake to make sure everything's okay. Sure enough, he sent me a text saying it was 19 degrees when he walked in...frozen toilets and pipes. He doesn't know what happened but his boiler was shut off for some reason


That sucks, what a mess that will be to deal with.

No report available.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ian says snow Friday night.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1710972 said:


> Camden and I would love it. payuppayuppayuppayup


I'm smiling ear to ear just thinking about how great it would be.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1710981 said:


> Ian says snow Friday night.


F Ian!!!

-18


----------



## SSS Inc.

Deershack;1710976 said:


> I resemble the last part of that remark. LOL


Nothing personal Lee. I was in character at the moment.


----------



## BossPlow614

Ian took Jerrid Sebesta's Twitter hashtag of #StupidCold. 

I do think its funny that Ian said it'll be like Miami Beach this weekend. Haha

-18


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1710965 said:


> None since the MJD and MJDUB thing got cleared up... I was just merely talking since the last time I checked in...


ok. you scared me for a bit


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1710927 said:


> Mine did. I was surprised


I just started it. Started really easy actually


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1710988 said:


> ok. you scared me for a bit


We will be down to like 10,000 come morning.

-18


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1710982 said:


> I'm smiling ear to ear just thinking about how great it would be.


Isn't winter more fun when you can get excited when a storms coming? All that opportunity to rake it in when most people are complaining.


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1710987 said:


> Ian took Jerrid Sebesta's Twitter hashtag of #StupidCold.
> 
> I do think its funny that Ian said it'll be like Miami Beach this weekend. Haha
> 
> -18


Really wish he'd bump his nose again. Sure was nice when he was gone.

-18


----------



## skorum03

We're going to get spanked with snow in Feb and March again aren't we?

-18


----------



## skorum03

Oh and I shouldn't forget April and the first week in May

-18


----------



## cbservicesllc

skorum03;1710999 said:


> We're going to get spanked with snow in Feb and March again aren't we?
> 
> -18


Whatever happens I just hope it doesnt delay spring again... between that and the car accident last year I about sunk...

No new weather changes


----------



## CityGuy

I hope not. 

-18


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1711003 said:


> I hope not.
> 
> -18


X2.

No report available.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Don't give up on January just yet.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1710994 said:


> Isn't winter more fun when you can get excited when a storms coming? All that opportunity to rake it in when most people are complaining.


Absolutely. Although I have to admit I don't really enjoy working in these temps. Give me 10+ degrees and I'm a happy camper.


----------



## Deershack

SSS Inc.;1710986 said:


> Nothing personal Lee. I was in character at the moment.


I know, just couldn't let it go by. Besides, it's my small contribution to the count.


----------



## Green Grass

Let it snow let it snow!!

-18


----------



## SnowGuy73

Deershack;1711008 said:


> I know, just couldn't let it go by. Besides, it's my small contribution to the count.


Thanks for helping out.


----------



## skorum03

cbservicesllc;1711002 said:


> Whatever happens I just hope it doesnt delay spring again... between that and the car accident last year I about sunk...
> 
> No new weather changes


Yeah really. lost a full month of mowing last year.


----------



## SnowGuy73

-18

Clear.


----------



## Deershack

It's the least I can do and never let it be said that I didn't do the least I could do. Beside, I finally caught up with all the pages.


----------



## CityGuy

from number 11

wth


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1711009 said:


> Let it snow let it snow!!
> 
> -18


That makes three of us.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1711016 said:


> from number 11
> 
> wth


Its cold they thought they would wrap it up.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1710968 said:


> A buddy of mine asked me to watch his kids today so he could run up to his cabin in Cross Lake to make sure everything's okay. Sure enough, he sent me a text saying it was 19 degrees when he walked in...frozen toilets and pipes. He doesn't know what happened but his boiler was shut off for some reason


Doesn't he shut off the water and dump anti freeze in the traps? Or does he still go up a bunch in the winter?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1711016 said:


> from number 11
> 
> wth


That plastic won't acclimate to the air temp. People are dumb. :waving:


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1711021 said:


> Doesn't he shut off the water and dump anti freeze in the traps? Or does he still go up a bunch in the winter?


My guess would be he goes all year.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1711012 said:


> Yeah really. lost a full month of mowing last year.


It was because MJD** kept saying let it snow, that he wanted one more plow before it melted.


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1710994 said:


> Isn't winter more fun when you can get excited when a storms coming? All that opportunity to rake it in when most people are complaining.


Yes!

Btw, Lindsey Seavert (sp?) on Kate 11


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1711019 said:


> That makes three of us.


You are outnumbered.


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1711025 said:


> Yes!
> 
> Btw, Lindsey Seavert (sp?) on Kate 11


Yeah Baby!


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1711024 said:


> It was because MJD** kept saying let it snow, that he wanted one more plow before it melted.


I didn't necessarily _*want*_ the snow last April but I wasn't complaining.


----------



## skorum03

Hamelfire;1711016 said:


> from number 11
> 
> wth


Did that to my truck the other day. Let it sit outside for 6 days without running it and it wouldn't start. Wrapped the cab and engine and used the propane bullet heater to warm it up, fired right up.


----------



## banonea

Thank god I don't own a diesel. ....


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;1711036 said:


> Thank god I don't own a diesel. ....


That's why I have a garage with heat.


----------



## banonea

Had the truck outside overnight and all day, hut the remote start and it fired right up.


----------



## banonea

There calling for -58 with the wind by 8am tomorrow


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;1711038 said:


> Had the truck outside overnight and all day, hut the remote start and it fired right up.


I am sure mine would too but I like not having to worry about it at all.


----------



## skorum03

banonea;1711036 said:


> Thank god I don't own a diesel. ....


Theyre great when they're running.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1711021 said:


> Doesn't he shut off the water and dump anti freeze in the traps? Or does he still go up a bunch in the winter?


That's exactly what I told him to do but he didn't listen. I shouldn't say he didn't listen, his wife talked him out of it.


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;1711040 said:


> I am sure mine would too but I like not having to worry about it at all.


It never hurts to be safe. There calling for snow on wed here.


----------



## CityGuy

mmmmm banana bread


----------



## BossPlow614

A girl I went to high school with posted a pic on fbook of a bottle of isopropyl & had some long rant of how everyone who will leave their vehicle outside for 4 hrs or more tonight & tmrw will need this otherwise their gas will freeze because she had her fuel lines freeze once already this year.  there's plenty of alcohol in the gasoline already..


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1711046 said:


> mmmmm banana bread


On my way!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1711044 said:


> That's exactly what I told him to do but he didn't listen. I shouldn't say he didn't listen, his wife talked him out of it.


That's what we did last night at ares.


----------



## Green Grass

BossPlow614;1711049 said:


> A girl I went to high school with posted a pic on fbook of a bottle of isopropyl & had some long rant of how everyone who will leave their vehicle outside for 4 hrs or more tonight & tmrw will need this otherwise their gas will freeze because she had her fuel lines freeze once already this year.  there's plenty of alcohol in the gasoline already..


Was she an honor student?


----------



## qualitycut

I plugged mine in and dumped some diesel 911 in it


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1711050 said:


> On my way!!!


come on by. half a loaf left. wont last long


----------



## BossPlow614

Green Grass;1711052 said:


> Was she an honor student?


Haha I'm pretty sure not. She's now a model thats like 6' tall and might weigh 100 lbs, literally a skeleton.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

My house is making some weird cracking noise. I'm thinking its from the cold

-19


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1711055 said:


> come on by. half a loaf left. wont last long


If I wasn't warm and comfy I would because that stuff is great!!


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1711059 said:


> My house is making some weird cracking noise. I'm thinking its from the cold
> 
> -19


Mine is more large bangs then cracking.

-20


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1711059 said:


> My house is making some weird cracking noise. I'm thinking its from the cold
> 
> -19


Just your pipes freezing don't worry


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1711059 said:


> My house is making some weird cracking noise. I'm thinking its from the cold
> 
> -19


Mine is too. I thought it was drywall screws in the new basement but its the house


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1711061 said:


> Mine is more large bangs then cracking.
> 
> -20


Like ice falling off the roof? Cause thats more what I got


----------



## CityGuy

Platoon is on encore chanel


----------



## BossPlow614

Update: 
-19.


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1711049 said:


> A girl I went to high school with posted a pic on fbook of a bottle of isopropyl & had some long rant of how everyone who will leave their vehicle outside for 4 hrs or more tonight & tmrw will need this otherwise their gas will freeze because she had her fuel lines freeze once already this year.  there's plenty of alcohol in the gasoline already..


OMG...


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1711068 said:


> Like ice falling off the roof? Cause thats more what I got


Yeah sounds like that.

-20


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1711054 said:


> I plugged mine in and dumped some diesel 911 in it


911 or power service treatment?

911 is more of a post-gel thing


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1711073 said:


> 911 or power service treatment?
> 
> 911 is more of a post-gel thing


 yea I know but did some Googleing and said will also prevent it from gelling.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1711075 said:


> yea I know but did some Googleing and said will also prevent it from gelling.


It will 911 is just harder on stuff.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1711075 said:


> yea I know but did some Googleing and said will also prevent it from gelling.


Good enough... I just read the bottle... I bought one besides the treatment just in case... good to know though


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1711062 said:


> Just your pipes freezing don't worry


There's no pipes where its cracking, or banging


----------



## cbservicesllc

Brrr... -22 with -41 wind chill now...


----------



## CityGuy

sss you still got power? fb reports scattered outages in mlps.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Just checked, my diesel is at 47 degrees.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1711086 said:


> sss you still got power? fb reports scattered outages in mlps.


He went to sleep hours ago


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1711089 said:


> He went to sleep hours ago


suppose I should too


----------



## jimslawnsnow

-20 now. 8 more to go


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I win.

-20 currently here.

Shoot, guess I'm tied.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Win what???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

-21..... Ha!! Take THAT!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wait.... When did I go over 5000?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1711098 said:


> Wait.... When did I go over 5000?


couple 13, 14 posts ago


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1711100 said:


> couple 13, 14 posts ago


Actually more like 20, 21 posts ago. Hopefully is was quality (post, not poster).


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1711097 said:


> -21..... Ha!! Take THAT!!


What's our official temp source?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1711101 said:


> Actually more like 20, 21 posts ago. Hopefully is was quality (post, not poster).


I know, I was torn... I had to respect the segment...


----------



## BossPlow614

Watching another episode of Ax Men, looks like one of the girls doing the dirty south river diving is from MN & dove in the great lakes. Interesting.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Almost had my kids convinced they had to go to school tomorrow.

They were watching for their school on the scroll of all the schools closed and it never came up.

Told them that their district had school, told them to check the other channels.

Still didn't see their school. They were BUMMED!! Then they saw part of one of the news' scrolls that said all public K/12 schools in MN closed.

That was when the 11 year old realized the schools on the scroll were all private or WI schools.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1711102 said:


> What's our official temp source?


Mine is AccuWeather notification in the notification bar at the top of my phone.


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1711104 said:


> Watching another episode of Ax Men, looks like one of the girls doing the dirty south river diving is from MN & dove in the great lakes. Interesting.


Totally did not realize that started again... forgot to get it back on the DVR when I switched to DirecTV... Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1711106 said:


> Mine is AccuWeather notification in the notification bar at the top of my phone.


-19 for me... weatherbug had me at -23


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The bug has me at -21 as well.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1711097 said:


> -21..... Ha!! Take THAT!!


Sorry, buddy, it's -24 here at the moment.


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1711107 said:


> Totally did not realize that started again... forgot to get it back on the DVR when I switched to DirecTV... Thanks for the reminder!


Idk if it's a brand new episode irrigation not, I haven't been keeping up. If I was working for the Rygaard old man, I would've thrown him off the mountain if he screamed at me like that or crushed my lunch cooler.


----------



## BossPlow614

Or not* stupid auto correct.


----------



## banonea

-19 in Rochester


----------



## OC&D

When posts started getting deleted I decided to watch a movie. 

This is all the more you're(or rather MJD is) getting from me tonight.


----------



## djagusch

-24 at my place


----------



## unit28

Hell is freezing over tonight

And rain by Sunday


----------



## skorum03

-24 

wc -44. 

Feels that way, just went out with the pup to do her thing


----------



## skorum03

-25 

wc -45

Its going to feel like we're in the Bahamas when we hit 30 on friday and saturday


----------



## cbservicesllc

-22 and -49 wind chill

All things considered, its not THAT bad outside... I think everything below 0 is just F'n cold...


----------



## unit28

Myself 
Coming from TX...its that bad outside.

NES dscs looking good for weekend


----------



## SnowGuy73

You guys were busy last night!

Good work. -27.


----------



## SnowGuy73

This weekend will be nice, in the 30s.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1711202 said:


> You guys were busy last night!
> 
> Good work. -27.


Wow you are up early!!

-22


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1711206 said:


> Wow you are up early!!
> 
> -22


Belle plaine has a house fire.

-26.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1711211 said:


> Belle plaine has a house fire.
> 
> -26.


So not by choice.

-21


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1711212 said:


> So not by choice.
> 
> -21


Woke up when they were paged out, you know how it goes.

-26.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1711215 said:


> Woke up when they were paged out, you know how it goes.
> 
> -26.


Yep know exactly how that goes.

-21


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1711220 said:


> Yep know exactly how that goes.
> 
> -21


Yup.

-26.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You guys have scanners? Or pagers that just go off for nearby departments so you know when all these other departments head out?


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1711223 said:


> You guys have scanners? Or pagers that just go off for nearby departments so you know when all these other departments head out?


My pager gets all the calls for carver and Scott counties.

And a few scanners too.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1711223 said:


> You guys have scanners? Or pagers that just go off for nearby departments so you know when all these other departments head out?


I get all of Wright County.

-21


----------



## SnowGuy73

-26, windy with blowing snow.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

-24 here with a WC of -48


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I see. Looks like we will bottom out about -27.

No -30.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Since it's supposed to be just as cold tomorrow morning, I wonder if classes will be cancelled again, or delayed??


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1711228 said:


> I get all of Wright County.
> 
> -21


What frequency are you guys on for paging?

I want to plug that pig into my scanner here..

-26


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1711235 said:


> Since it's supposed to be just as cold tomorrow morning, I wonder if classes will be cancelled again, or delayed??


Who canceled classes today? This is the first I've heard of this!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doesn't look like much snow for the week. Maybe Friday?

Channel 9 had 2 snowflakes falling on Friday instead of just one last night.

Must be expecting 1/2" of snow instead of 1/4".


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1711239 said:


> Doesn't look like much snow for the week. Maybe Friday?
> 
> Channel 9 had 2 snowflakes falling on Friday instead of just one last night.
> 
> Must be expecting 1/2" of snow instead of 1/4".


I'm still holding out for nothing!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1711240 said:


> I'm still holding out for nothing!


Correct. Less than nothing (35 degree temps)!


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1711235 said:


> Since it's supposed to be just as cold tomorrow morning, I wonder if classes will be cancelled again, or delayed??


I'm guessing they will be delayed. It's going to be around -20 in the morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm already starting to warm up. -25 now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Here comes the thaw!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1711244 said:


> Correct. Less than nothing (35 degree temps)!


Now your talking!

What day you heading to the trade show on?


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm at -24!!!

Woo-hoo!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Its -22 here. Normally at sun up we drop a few degrees instead of rising


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1711263 said:


> Now your talking!
> 
> What day you heading to the trade show on?


I doubt I'll go. Always the same stuff.

I used to go to look at the equipment, but there's never anything new.

Too many vendors that I don't deal with. I don't do irrigation repair (for the most part) so don't need low voltage continuing classes.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1711265 said:


> Its -22 here. Normally at sun up we drop a few degrees instead of rising


Correct, I figured we'd bottom out at -27, but we're already on the rise.

Even Keith on 9 has warmer temps.

Shoulda had school today!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1711267 said:


> I doubt I'll go. Always the same stuff.
> 
> I used to go to look at the equipment, but there's never anything new.
> 
> Too many vendors that I don't deal with. I don't do irrigation repair (for the most part) so don't need low voltage continuing classes.


Won't rule out having nothing to do Thursday or Friday and wander down there, but most likely not. Unless I get 100% of my receivables in this week.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Phammer said we are warming too. It sounded rehearsed. People are out and about but not many


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1711267 said:


> I doubt I'll go. Always the same stuff.
> 
> I used to go to look at the equipment, but there's never anything new.
> 
> Too many vendors that I don't deal with. I don't do irrigation repair (for the most part) so don't need low voltage continuing classes.


I hear you there. Its hasn't been the same the last several years. Less equipment and more random stuff. More and more like the home and garden shows and less like a contractor trade show.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1711274 said:


> Phammer said we are warming too. It sounded rehearsed. People are out and about but not many


Think on his last day he will go bonkers and take a leak on the news desk or something?

I'd love to see that live!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1711275 said:


> I hear you there. Its hasn't been the same the last several years. Less equipment and more random stuff. More and more like the home and garden shows and less like a contractor trade show.


Correct. But I suppose there are vendors trying to market to contractors.

I wonder how many contractors bounce from vendor to vendor though.

I have my people I work with, and I like working with them.

I suppose if it's just straight cost, you might bounce around a bit, but I've teamed up with suppliers that seem to bend the rules for me periodically.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1711278 said:


> Think on his last day he will go bonkers and take a leak on the news desk or something?
> 
> I'd love to see that live!


I was thinking he would shoot up the place. He really had it easy and probably made 6 digit income


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm up to -22.... Having a heat wave....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

One nice thing about this WEATHER (on topic) is my ice dams aren't expanding.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1711280 said:


> Correct. But I suppose there are vendors trying to market to contractors.
> 
> I wonder how many contractors bounce from vendor to vendor though.
> 
> I have my people I work with, and I like working with them.
> 
> I suppose if it's just straight cost, you might bounce around a bit, but I've teamed up with suppliers that seem to bend the rules for me periodically.


Agreed, 100%


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1711283 said:


> One nice thing about this WEATHER (on topic) is my ice dams aren't expanding.


Can you hear them popping?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1711226 said:


> My pager gets all the calls for carver and Scott counties.
> 
> And a few scanners too.


Geez... i'd go nuts hearing Brooklyn Park's 8000 calls a year for one feeling ill...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1711282 said:


> I'm up to -22.... Having a heat wave....


Almost time to head to the beach with that WEATHER.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1711281 said:


> I was thinking he would shoot up the place. He really had it easy and probably made 6 digit income


I'm guessing your right. I hope 9 picks him up, I guess we will see.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1711285 said:


> Can you hear them popping?


They were last night.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1711286 said:


> Geez... i'd go nuts hearing Brooklyn Park's 8000 calls a year for one feeling ill...


And that's why I don't monitor Hennepin on the scanner either!


----------



## BossPlow614

Great, now the mobile version of this site isn't working. It's like reading a word document.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1711289 said:


> They were last night.


Nice I love that sound.

That and the sound of the ice expanding on the lake too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1711292 said:


> Great, now the mobile version of this site isn't working. It's like reading a word document.


Mine is working.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1711286 said:


> Geez... i'd go nuts hearing Brooklyn Park's 8000 calls a year for one feeling ill...


We did work at one of the larger apartment complexes in Brooklyn Park a couple of times last summer.

9 buildings with 300+/- apartments in each building.

There were constant emergency vehicles coming to the property.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1711297 said:


> We did work at one of the larger apartment complexes in Brooklyn Park a couple of times last summer.
> 
> 9 buildings with 300+/- apartments in each building.
> 
> There were constant emergency vehicles coming to the property.


Off of Zane? Mostly just sick people looking for a taxi...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1711292 said:


> Great, now the mobile version of this site isn't working. It's like reading a word document.


I'm only on mobile. Working fine. You on Sprint?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1711280 said:


> Correct. But I suppose there are vendors trying to market to contractors.
> 
> I wonder how many contractors bounce from vendor to vendor though.
> 
> I have my people I work with, and I like working with them.
> 
> I suppose if it's just straight cost, you might bounce around a bit, but I've teamed up with suppliers that seem to bend the rules for me periodically.


What pisses me off is these vendors think you should switch to them because they are at the show. Some of them get right down rude when they find out you are too far from them but are asking questions on a piece of equipment that you didn't know was made by a particular manufacture. I try to stay away from crysteel because they have an a hole run out give you stuff and then act like a dick if you ask a question. I also like giving the fake grass guy a hard time. A couple years ago I thought he was going to hit me. Djago gave him a hard time that same year as well.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1711299 said:


> Off of Zane? Mostly just sick people looking for a taxi...


Yeah, Zane..,...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1711299 said:


> Off of Zane? Mostly just sick people looking for a taxi...


Aren't they all.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1711300 said:


> I'm only on mobile. Working fine. You on Sprint?


I am.... So it should work for everyone.

Haha.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1711288 said:


> I'm guessing your right. I hope 9 picks him up, I guess we will see.


He was kinda taking a leak on 45 this am. It was with a squirt gun filled with boiling water


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1711301 said:


> What pisses me off is these vendors think you should switch to them because they are at the show. Some of them get right down rude when they find out you are too far from them but are asking questions on a piece of equipment that you didn't know was made by a particular manufacture. I try to stay away from crysteel because they have an a hole run out give you stuff and then act like a dick if you ask a question. I also like giving the fake grass guy a hard time. A couple years ago I thought he was going to hit me. Djago gave him a hard time that same year as well.


I like going because I'll see people I haven't seen for years, but.... (Some may find this hard to believe) but I hate small talk, so I don't want to run into people I haven't seen for years.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1711300 said:


> I'm only on mobile. Working fine. You on Sprint?


Hahaha... usually the root of all my problems


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1711301 said:


> What pisses me off is these vendors think you should switch to them because they are at the show. Some of them get right down rude when they find out you are too far from them but are asking questions on a piece of equipment that you didn't know was made by a particular manufacture. I try to stay away from crysteel because they have an a hole run out give you stuff and then act like a dick if you ask a question. I also like giving the fake grass guy a hard time. A couple years ago I thought he was going to hit me. Djago gave him a hard time that same year as well.


I don't know that I have seen this fake grass. Ill have to lookthis year.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1711307 said:


> Hahaha... usually the root of all my problems


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1711306 said:


> I like going because I'll see people I haven't seen for years, but.... (Some may find this hard to believe) but I hate small talk, so I don't want to run into people I haven't seen for years.


That's my favorite part, networking. Really the only reason I go to auction too!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1711307 said:


> Hahaha... usually the root of all my problems


Same.........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1711310 said:


> That's my favorite part, networking. Really the only reason I go to auction too!


See... Now you're gonna talk me into going. I suppose I should look at the class schedule.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1711313 said:


> See... Now you're gonna talk me into going. I suppose I should look at the class schedule.


There you go....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1711308 said:


> I don't know that I have seen this fake grass. Ill have to lookthis year.


Its like 30k for a postage size lot and last 10 years. If ypu want to piss him off tell him out would be easier to shoot the dog than put this stuff down, not to mention all the pressure washing to get the dirt and debris out. I think you have to put sand down as well at times


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1711316 said:


> Its like 30k for a postage size lot and last 10 years. If ypu want to piss him off tell him out would be easier to shoot the dog than put this stuff down, not to mention all the pressure washing to get the dirt and debris out. I think you have to put sand down as well at times


O Ya.... Now I know what you're talking about.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1711313 said:


> See... Now you're gonna talk me into going. I suppose I should look at the class schedule.


Nothing looks interesting this year. Its mostly hardscape and gardening. I wanted to do a few this year but not with that stuff. Yet anyway


----------



## BossPlow614

I'm on my WiFi so there's no connection issues, I think it's a plowsite issue. Lawnsite is also messed up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doubt I'll end up going. Got cutting edges to replace, tail lights to fix.

Need to get going on cutting the firewood up since I'm not paying my guys to do it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1711318 said:


> Nothing looks interesting this year. Its mostly hardscape and gardening. I wanted to do a few this year but not with that stuff. Yet anyway


You know what they need is a tree inspector coarse.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1711320 said:


> I'm on my WiFi so there's no connection issues, I think it's a plowsite issue. Lawnsite is also messed up.


Maybe your Wi-Fi. Works like normal on my mobile.


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1711320 said:


> I'm on my WiFi so there's no connection issues, I think it's a plowsite issue. Lawnsite is also messed up.


Try restarting your phone.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1711324 said:


> Maybe your Wi-Fi. Works like normal on my mobile.


Same here...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1711322 said:


> You know what they need is a tree inspector coarse.


They had some last year and 3 years ago.

3 years ago I took a class on Oak Wilt (have tons of it in my area) and actually learned some stuff!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wife just left for work. Like I'm getting out of bed anytime soon.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1711328 said:


> They had some last year and 3 years ago.
> 
> 3 years ago I took a class on Oak Wilt (have tons of it in my area) and actually learned some stuff!


The dnr certified tree inspector class is what I'd like.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1711322 said:


> You know what they need is a tree inspector coarse.


If they had one can you do that without being a harborist?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I am hungry though. Hmmmm..... She shoulda made me breakfast.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1711273 said:


> Won't rule out having nothing to do Thursday or Friday and wander down there, but most likely not. Unless I get 100% of my receivables in this week.


I'm taking my main guy down for some education classes wed/thurs. He's worked in the industry for 11 yrs, mostly with a 5 crew company and never been sent for any classes. Figure if he learns something usefull each sesson it will be worth it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1711332 said:


> If they had one can you do that without being a harborist?


Yes you can.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I know this cold is affecting the plate in my foot. Even inside.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1711335 said:


> I'm taking my main guy down for some education classes wed/thurs. He's worked in the industry for 11 yrs, mostly with a 5 crew company and never been sent for any classes. Figure if he learns something usefull each sesson it will be worth it.


Text me pics of anything neat.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Stephanie Gailhard is annoying as ..... When she's talking about the WEATHER.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1711340 said:


> Stephanie Gailhard is annoying as ..... When she's talking about the WEATHER.


You ever seen when is at the anchors desk? In watchable !!!!

Fricking moron!


----------



## SnowGuy73

I can't stand that ma either.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1711341 said:


> You ever seen when is at the anchors desk? In watchable !!!!
> 
> Fricking moron!


Hah. She was on one morning and I DVR'd it so my wife could watch it. Total train wreck that I couldn't stop watching while I was waiting for the WEATHER.


----------



## skorum03

Truck won't start. Brother isn't happy about that since I parked him in last night. 

-24. Really Warming up


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hey I went back to -24. Man the wind has a bite


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1711340 said:


> Stephanie Gailhard is annoying as ..... When she's talking about the WEATHER.


She's a transplant from Florida. She just doesn't get it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My parents bought us a new standup freezer for the garage. I think today will be a good day to get it.

I can swap things over from the old one and it'll already be cold.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1711343 said:


> Hah. She was on one morning and I DVR'd it so my wife could watch it. Total train wreck that I couldn't stop watching while I was waiting for the WEATHER.


Awful!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1711347 said:


> She's a transplant from Florida. She just doesn't get it.


Really.... I figured she got the job by knowing someone, that's gotta be the only way.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1711352 said:


> Really.... I figured she got the job by knowing someone, that's gotta be the only way.


Or doing it as an internship.

However Iris Perez isn't much better. She was anchoring yesterday morning.

The need to keep Leah on the desk though. I'll watch intently!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Buck Hill is closed?!?!?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

3M is closed?!?!?!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1711355 said:


> Or doing it as an internship.
> 
> However Iris Perez isn't much better. She was anchoring yesterday morning.
> 
> The need to keep Leah on the desk though. I'll watch intently!


I was just saying that last night, iris sucks too!

Some real winners over at the number 9 here lately!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

What is the world coming to????!!!!????


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1711356 said:


> Buck Hill is closed?!?!?


All the sky hills ate closed today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1711358 said:


> I was just saying that last night, iris sucks too!
> 
> Some real winners over at the number 9 here lately!


I agree, would rather watch the 4, but Jamie's been gone for a couple of days.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1711359 said:


> What is the world coming to????!!!!????


Its the new baby-state we live in!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1711361 said:


> All the sky hills ate closed today.


Seriously... You SURE you don't start drinking every morning when you get up?


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1711362 said:


> I agree, would rather watch the 4, but Jamie's been gone for a couple of days.


Ill stick to 5 and 11 some yummies on those two!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1711364 said:


> Seriously... You SURE you don't start drinking every morning when you get up?


Only at the fish house, I'm at home.

They said that last night on news.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1711367 said:


> Only at the fish house, I'm at home.
> 
> They said that last night on news.


Just giving you grief from the typos.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1711357 said:


> 3M is closed?!?!?!


Yes haha girlfriends dad works there and said he's never seen or heard of that happening. He's been there for 20+ years


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1711368 said:


> Just giving you grief from the typos.


Its my fat fingers on this phone.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm pounding it out til we hit page 1400, then turning on the PS4.


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1711369 said:


> Yes haha girlfriends dad works there and said he's never seen or heard of that happening. He's been there for 20+ years


Don't they have a heated building?


----------



## skorum03

Hey, almost 1400 pages. 

-24


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1711372 said:


> I'm pounding it out til we hit page 1400, then turning on the PS4.


I might do the same..... Gta is calling my name!


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1711373 said:


> Don't they have a heated building?


Good question.... never been there....

-24


----------



## SnowGuy73

-22 here...... And windy!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1711373 said:


> Don't they have a heated building?


Nope, it's the one thing 3M hasn't invented.


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1711376 said:


> Good question.... never been there....
> 
> -24


One would assume it is......


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1711378 said:


> Nope, it's the one thing 3M hasn't invented.


Son of a .........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

People are such pansies. Its too cold its hot its too wet its too dry


----------



## SnowGuy73

Maybe this year!


----------



## SnowGuy73

1400..........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

A Ford dealer from Sauk Center was advertising on channel 9 this morning.

Seems like a waste of money to me.

Even if you're targeting Monticello / Rogers people, it's not like there aren't dealers there, or St. Cloud, or the NW suburbs.


----------



## SnowGuy73

19 away from 29,000 posts!


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1711378 said:


> Nope, it's the one thing 3M hasn't invented.


Pretty crazy company though. We did a job last summer for the guy who runs their Defense Division and he told us there is a secure bunker underground at the main building with direct phone lines to washington.

So, I guess you would think the building is heated.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1711385 said:


> A Ford dealer from Sauk Center was advertising on channel 9 this morning.
> 
> Seems like a waste of money to me.
> 
> Even if you're targeting Monticello / Rogers people, it's not like there aren't dealers there, or St. Cloud, or the NW suburbs.


That's odd!....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1711386 said:


> 19 away from 29,000 posts!


Well hell we might as well keep going then


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1711388 said:


> Pretty crazy company though. We did a job last summer for the guy who runs their Defense Division and he told us there is a secure bunker underground at the main building with direct phone lines to washington.
> 
> So, I guess you would think the building is heated.


In that case, you'd also think a little cold wouldn't shut them down either...


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1711390 said:


> Well hell we might as well keep going then


Ok, lets do this!


----------



## SnowGuy73

-22, windy, and clear.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Anyone ever heard of a fix it ticket for a first grader?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1711388 said:


> Pretty crazy company though. We did a job last summer for the guy who runs their Defense Division and he told us there is a secure bunker underground at the main building with direct phone lines to washington.
> 
> So, I guess you would think the building is heated.


I would think there are more "secure bunkers" than you'd realize.

Common sense would say there would be since different leaders could/would scattered about the country and may not be able to get back to DC.

You wouldn't want it at the capital, as those would be easy targets as well.


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1711391 said:


> In that case, you'd also think a little cold wouldn't shut them down either...


That would be my thought too.

-24


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Its so nice and sunny looking outside. One would thinks its 30 above out not -24


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1711394 said:


> Anyone ever heard of a fix it ticket for a first grader?


Your kid have a bit of a potty mouth?


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;1711394 said:


> Anyone ever heard of a fix it ticket for a first grader?


Nope never. What needs fixing?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1711398 said:


> Your kid have a bit of a potty mouth?


Just not listening and not wanting to do her work all the time. Its music class. Teacher is 62


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1711394 said:


> Anyone ever heard of a fix it ticket for a first grader?


Nope..........


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1711395 said:


> I would think there are more "secure bunkers" than you'd realize.
> 
> Common sense would say there would be since different leaders could/would scattered about the country and may not be able to get back to DC.
> 
> You wouldn't want it at the capital, as those would be easy targets as well.


You're right. There would have to be. Since Reagan and the Continuity of Government (CoG)programs I'ms sure they've built them like crazy.

-24


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;1711399 said:


> Nope never. What needs fixing?


They want her to do her work and not distract others


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;1711400 said:


> Just not listening and not wanting to do her work all the time. Its music class. Teacher is 62


Those elementary music teachers.... they never seem to get that some kids think their class sucks.

-24


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1711400 said:


> Just not listening and not wanting to do her work all the time. Its music class. Teacher is 62


It's an interesting way to notify the parent.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1711400 said:


> Just not listening and not wanting to do her work all the time. Its music class. Teacher is 62


I hear something for that advertised on the radio all the time but don't remember the name.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I do know I'm ready for #stupidcold to be done.

Just makes you sound #stupid.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1711408 said:


> I hear something for that advertised on the radio all the time but don't remember the name.


Way to step up and help out! Great Job!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

The funny thing is they won't let her in class until the ticket is filled out and returned to school. 

If it was up to me when there's budget problems I would cut the music teachers. What does that class really get you anyway?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1711412 said:


> The funny thing is they won't let her in class until the ticket is filled out and returned to school.
> 
> If it was up to me when there's budget problems I would cut the music teachers. What does that class really get you anyway?


Ours did cut music. Now they are bringing it back slowly.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Alright. 8:45. Time to get out of the bed.

Gonna turn the furnace up to 75 and not care about the cold


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;1711412 said:


> The funny thing is they won't let her in class until the ticket is filled out and returned to school.
> 
> If it was up to me when there's budget problems I would cut the music teachers. What does that class really get you anyway?


I agree. I think some kids probably get something out of it, but those kids are actually engaged. The rest of the class doesn't care. But you could probably argue something similar for gym classes as well.

-24


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1711410 said:


> I do know I'm ready for #stupidcold to be done.
> 
> Just makes you sound #stupid.


Yes agreed ....


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1711411 said:


> Way to step up and help out! Great Job!


Doing my part!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Wow..... Its cold out!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;1711418 said:


> I agree. I think some kids probably get something out of it, but those kids are actually engaged. The rest of the class doesn't care. But you could probably argue something similar for gym classes as well.
> 
> -24


that was another class the wife and I were talking about that could be cut. in just one of our elementary schools there are 3 gym teachers for k-5. cut them and music you would save 150k jst in salaries alone. we have 4 elementary a 6th grade school a junior high and a high school. I bet you could cut nearly a million out quickly


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1711223 said:


> You guys have scanners? Or pagers that just go off for nearby departments so you know when all these other departments head out?


3 scanners in the house, an old plectron, and a pager. Pager and plectron set on Hennepin, scanners covering the rest of the metro


----------



## SnowGuy73

I want to go do something today but I don't want to leave the house.......


----------



## CityGuy

Sweeping corners at the shop sucks.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1711202 said:


> You guys were busy last night!
> 
> Good work. -27.


few posts/pages to make up


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1711437 said:


> 3 scanners in the house, an old plectron, and a pager. Pager and plectron set on Hennepin, scanners covering the rest of the metro


Hahahahah

A plectron, theres a fire hazard!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1711439 said:


> Sweeping corners at the shop sucks.


Haha, its a job!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1711441 said:


> few posts/pages to make up


I didn't even look back, started on last page.

You guys keep It clean?


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;1711436 said:


> that was another class the wife and I were talking about that could be cut. in just one of our elementary schools there are 3 gym teachers for k-5. cut them and music you would save 150k jst in salaries alone. we have 4 elementary a 6th grade school a junior high and a high school. I bet you could cut nearly a million out quickly


You're right. Our school district budget is 56 million a year. 5 Elementary schools, a middle and high school. Plus two private schools. I'm sure there's no wasteful spending there............

-24


----------



## SnowGuy73

-22. 

Windy. 

Clear. 

09:01.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

jimslawnsnow;1711412 said:


> The funny thing is they won't let her in class until the ticket is filled out and returned to school.
> 
> If it was up to me when there's budget problems I would cut the music teachers. What does that class really get you anyway?


Absolutely nothing. I got an F in grade school music and I'm still surviving


----------



## SnowGuy73

Lawn Enforcer;1711450 said:


> Absolutely nothing. I got an F in grade school music and I'm still surviving


Where have you been?

Havent seen you here all winter!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;1711448 said:


> You're right. Our school district budget is 56 million a year. 5 Elementary schools, a middle and high school. Plus two private schools. I'm sure there's no wasteful spending there............
> 
> -24


not to mention all the officials and the super intendant makes like 125k maybe its more now then they get a huge retirement


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Lawn Enforcer;1711450 said:


> Absolutely nothing. I got an F in grade school music and I'm still surviving


I am sure it would help you plow snow, spray lawns, mowing and everyday things if you only knew music. <---- lots of sarcasim.

haven't seen you on here or lawn site much


----------



## jimslawnsnow

has anyone gotten a call from osha wanting to do an inspection?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1711462 said:


> has anyone gotten a call from osha wanting to do an inspection?


Who did you piss off? And no. Not even when an employee cut his pinky off in my log splitter.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1711458 said:


> haven't seen you on here or lawn site much


Now now he's gone again....


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1711462 said:


> has anyone gotten a call from osha wanting to do an inspection?


Nope.

Good luck with all that!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1711464 said:


> Who did you piss off? And no. Not even when an employee cut his pinky off in my log splitter.


no one that I know of. it was this fall. nov maybe? I didn't return their call. I know they are going after farmers now for grain bins. saying they are illegal


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1711286 said:


> Geez... i'd go nuts hearing Brooklyn Park's 8000 calls a year for one feeling ill...


They need their own channel.


----------



## skorum03

Well, I suppose its time to go outside and try getting the truck started. 

-23


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1711386 said:


> 19 away from 29,000 posts!


i only show 27984?????


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1711487 said:


> i only show 27984?????


28,035 here.


----------



## skorum03

Hamelfire;1711487 said:


> i only show 27984?????


I'm showing 28,034. ...

-23*F


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1711442 said:


> Hahahahah
> 
> A plectron, theres a fire hazard!


still ticking and wakes the neighborhood up when it goes of for HFD


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1711443 said:


> Haha, its a job!


Still sucks.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1711445 said:


> I didn't even look back, started on last page.
> 
> You guys keep It clean?


looks clean for the last 10 or so pages. It sucks on the mobil to keep up.

Did you get your frequency from green?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

got a complaint call. they are trying to sell the house. right side of the drive, left side has steps 3/4 of the way down the drive then a tree with a 10' opening before the street. I had the snow piled at the corner but you couldn't see the for sale sign so I pushed it up in the yard. now they mad because they can see snow in the new pictures they are taking. this is Minnesota right? you see snow in the winter. not really sure why they need new pictures. told them to move the sign and get a taller one or you wont see it when it gets piled back on the corner

I show 28039 posts


----------



## CityGuy

Wow it died in here now that I am in hiding. outof site out of mind.


----------



## CityGuy

temp at shop -25


----------



## CityGuy

looks likethe me myself and I show.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1711501 said:


> looks likethe me myself and I show.


I'd post more but the littlest is in the tub. 
-18 according to my phone


----------



## CityGuy

Hmmm what to get for lunch today?


----------



## skorum03

Hamelfire;1711501 said:


> looks likethe me myself and I show.


I'm here. Just putting off going outside to start my truck. Its going to take a bit to get it going.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1711503 said:


> I'd post more but the littlest is in the tub.
> -18 according to my phone


thought is was knee hockey day?

did you lose power last night news reported mlps power outages?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1711501 said:


> looks likethe me myself and I show.


that's funny because I am watching me myself and Irene on mmax. he just sat on the toy and was told it was for him


----------



## skorum03

Hamelfire;1711504 said:


> Hmmm what to get for lunch today?


I'm kinda feeling Chipotle. Although, I heard that if you get a bacon mcdouble at McDonalds right now you get a small coke and fry with it. Kinda hard to pass that up....

-21


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1711508 said:


> thought is was knee hockey day?
> 
> did you lose power last night news reported mlps power outages?


Luckily I did not. Knee hockey will come later today. Don't want to rush anything.


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;1711510 said:


> I'm kinda feeling Chipotle. Although, I heard that if you get a bacon mcdouble at McDonalds right now you get a small coke and fry with it. Kinda hard to pass that up....
> 
> -21


For a dollar more.


----------



## deicepro

Any of you guys ever eat at a Firehouse Subs..?


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1711510 said:


> I'm kinda feeling Chipotle. Although, I heard that if you get a bacon mcdouble at McDonalds right now you get a small coke and fry with it. Kinda hard to pass that up....
> 
> -21


Yea or a buck maybe. I'm making blts


----------



## mnlefty

Still here, just not posting much because I can't keep up. By the time I read something that I'm compelled to reply to it's 6 pages back and out of mind already for the rest of you.

Green Expo related multiple pages back... most of the vendors (the ones that get it anyway) are not there to sell you something. I picked up on that right away the first year I was there as the vendor in the booth. You might make a few new contacts and find a few guys looking to change vendors, but nobody really wants to talk business. The guys who want to try to sell while you're in their booth just don't get it.

-20 here according to phone.


----------



## SSS Inc.

deicepro;1711516 said:


> Any of you guys ever eat at a Firehouse Subs..?


I wanted to try it but the one by me isn't open yet.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1711509 said:


> that's funny because I am watching me myself and Irene on mmax. he just sat on the dildo and was told it was for him


Please edit that before MJDon/MJDub see it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1711517 said:


> Yea or a buck maybe. I'm making blts


Had those last night and it was delicious.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1711509 said:


> that's funny because I am watching me myself and Irene on mmax. he just sat on the dildo and was told it was for him


too funny...


----------



## mnlefty

SSS Inc.;1711524 said:


> I wanted to try it but the one by me isn't open yet.


When you make a Target run to 66th/Cedar you could run over to 66th/Lyndale. There's one there that is open in the newish strip by Lifetime or LA Fitness, whatever is there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Mum's car won't start. Took me plow off so she can use me buggy to get to town. Me buggy has remote start for her.


----------



## deicepro

SSS Inc.;1711524 said:


> I wanted to try it but the one by me isn't open yet.


Awesome place to eat..!
Seems like they are everywhere but here...
They are mainly out west and southeast states.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Haven't tried the other 4 trucks, skid or tractor yet.


----------



## CityGuy

skorum03;1711510 said:


> I'm kinda feeling Chipotle. Although, I heard that if you get a bacon mcdouble at McDonalds right now you get a small coke and fry with it. Kinda hard to pass that up....
> 
> -21


mc'd and I have issue with each other. Its a mutual ageement we don't see each other.

Chipotle sounds good


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

By the way..... It's cold out.


----------



## CityGuy

deicepro;1711516 said:


> Any of you guys ever eat at a Firehouse Subs..?


Have not. I head of it but I think its a south metro thing.

Quality or snow?


----------



## deicepro

mnlefty;1711531 said:


> When you make a Target run to 66th/Cedar you could run over to 66th/Lyndale. There's one there that is open in the newish strip by Lifetime or LA Fitness, whatever is there.


Firehouse Subs..?


----------



## deicepro

-22 here
10 minutes to feed the chickens and that was enough. ..


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1711532 said:


> Mum's car won't start. Took me plow off so she can use me buggy to get to town. Me buggy has remote start for her.


I haven't someone call their car or truck a buggy in a long time.

Thanks for the laugh


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1711537 said:


> By the way..... It's cold out.


agreed. just went out for a heater and that was a bad idea.


----------



## mnlefty

deicepro;1711539 said:


> Firehouse Subs..?


Correct. On the NE corner of 66th/Lyndale across from Houlihans. Haven't tried it yet, but drove by yesterday and noticed they are open.


----------



## deicepro

mnlefty;1711545 said:


> Correct. On the NE corner of 66th/Lyndale across from Houlihans. Haven't tried it yet, but drove by yesterday and noticed they are open.


Nice...
I'll drive 40 minutes to eat there today


----------



## SnowGuy73

My desktop version of Plowsite doesn't work....


----------



## CityGuy

Whats the coldest any of you can remember it being in MN? Air temp


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1711286 said:


> Geez... i'd go nuts hearing Brooklyn Park's 8000 calls a year for one feeling ill...


I think you gotta be way low on that number!


----------



## skorum03

I was just outside for a bit. I swear that on these days when its #stupidcold it feels that same as when its not #quiteasstupidcold 

If you bundle up you'll only feel the difference on your face. And the snot in my nose was frozen within a couple minutes. Other than that it felt the same as the other day.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1711525 said:


> Please edit that before MJDon/MJDub see it.


there its fixed


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1711549 said:


> Whats the coldest any of you can remember it being in MN? Air temp


This temperature.


----------



## CityGuy

skorum03;1711553 said:


> I was just outside for a bit. I swear that on these days when its #stupidcold it feels that same as when its not #quiteasstupidcold
> 
> If you bundle up you'll only feel the difference on your face. And the snot in my nose was frozen within a couple minutes. Other than that it felt the same as the other day.


True, very true


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1711554 said:


> there its fixed


I must've missed something!


----------



## skorum03

My attempt to warm the truck up. Got the jobsite heater going underneath.

It worked the other day, but it was only -3 that day.

Still -21 here


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1711556 said:


> This temperature.


Did you get that frequency from green?


----------



## skorum03

Don't know why that is sideways. 

-21


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1711548 said:


> My desktop version of Plowsite doesn't work....


my mobil is getting all kids of wired stuff going on?


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1711559 said:


> My attempt to warm the truck up. Got the jobsite heater going underneath.
> 
> It worked the other day, but it was only -3 that day.
> 
> Still -21 here


Hudson fire your needed for a vehicle fire......


----------



## Polarismalibu

skorum03;1711507 said:


> I'm here. Just putting off going outside to start my truck. Its going to take a bit to get it going.


Mine fired twice then the third time was the charm. I was very surprised it started not being plugged in.


----------



## deicepro

LwnmwrMan22;1711525 said:


> Please edit that before MJDon/MJDub see it.


Yeah, get them off my back


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1711563 said:


> my mobil is getting all kids of wired stuff going on?


I couldn't even get desktop to work, every other site worked fine...

I think were crashing this b!tch!

Haha.


----------



## deicepro

Hamelfire;1711563 said:


> my mobil is getting all kids of wired stuff going on?


At least there's no ads on the mobile version


----------



## SnowGuy73

-18 here and windy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

deicepro;1711570 said:


> At least there's no ads on the mobile version


Not yet.....


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1711565 said:


> Hudson fire your needed for a vehicle fire......


haha Yeah really, I am monitoring the situation...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1711560 said:


> Did you get that frequency from green?


No I didn't.

What do you got?


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1711574 said:


> haha Yeah really, I am monitoring the situation...


I've heard that before too!

Haha!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1711558 said:


> I must've missed something!


I said I was watching me myself and Irene. I was the part where he sat on an adult toy and found out it was for him. I used the actual word for adult toy


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1711582 said:


> I said I was watching me myself and Irene. I was the part where he sat on an adult toy and found out it was for him. I used the actual word for adult toy


Don't say that.....


----------



## deicepro

Polarismalibu;1711567 said:


> Mine fired twice then the third time was the charm. I was very surprised it started not being plugged in.


Gas or diesel


----------



## mnlefty

deicepro;1711547 said:


> Nice...
> I'll drive 40 minutes to eat there today


Started to almost doubt myself when it came to somebody driving 40 minutes... checked their website and it appears Glacier Lane in Plymouth is open as well. Might save a few miles/minutes for you. Richfield is open as well as White Bear Ave in Maplewood. Arbor Lakes in MG coming soon.


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1711577 said:


> I've heard that before too!
> 
> Haha!


Haha yeah famous last words.


----------



## deicepro

jimslawnsnow;1711582 said:


> I said I was watching me myself and Irene. I was the part where he sat on an adult toy and found out it was for him. I used the actual word for adult toy


you know....every time someone searches Google for that adult toy....This thread will pop up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The coldest I remember was about '07.

The crappie craze was going on up on Red and I took an uncle up to fish.

We were between Moose Lake and Grand Rapids, and the truck thermometer was stuck on -30.

We had to stop in Grand Rapids and get a piece of cardboard out of a dumpster to block the engine.

The diesel wouldn't warm up enough to give us any heat.

It got quite cold in the truck the last 10 miles or so.


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1711597 said:


> Haha yeah famous last words.


I'm sure you'll be fine and if not, new truck!


----------



## skorum03

Polarismalibu;1711567 said:


> Mine fired twice then the third time was the charm. I was very surprised it started not being plugged in.


I don't know if mine is going to do it today. Basing that on just trying to start it.

Times I wish I had gas truck. (Running) I have 3 trucks, both gas are in the shop.

-20


----------



## deicepro

mnlefty;1711594 said:


> Started to almost doubt myself when it came to somebody driving 40 minutes... checked their website and it appears Glacier Lane in Plymouth is open as well. Might save a few miles/minutes for you. Richfield is open as well as White Bear Ave in Maplewood. Arbor Lakes in MG coming soon.


Glad their in the state finally


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1711600 said:


> I'm sure you'll be fine and if not, new truck!


Yeah I mean its got full coverage. Not sure how the insurance companies would view what I'm doing, but you never know.


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1711604 said:


> Yeah I mean its got full coverage. Not sure how the insurance companies would view what I'm doing, but you never know.


I've seen dumber things covered.


----------



## Greenery

Hamelfire;1708688 said:


> I was just thiking. Wait until some of the guys log in tomorrow or monday and see 30+ pages


30 try 65 pages of alphabet and pics of old ass women lol

About 1/3 way through.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1711576 said:


> No I didn't.
> 
> What do you got?


paging
154.32500


----------



## deicepro

Anyone have a cold front for a 02 GMC...


----------



## CityGuy

wow that was wierd. site froze. loged out. logged in nothing new. logged out then in and all kinds of new


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1711607 said:


> I've seen dumber things covered.


I literally don't have another way to try to warm the truck up. They might see my point there. Once it does start I might just let it run until wednesday.

-19


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1711610 said:


> paging
> 154.32500


Iwas just looking it up. Thanks!

Ill put that in the mobile here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

deicepro;1711611 said:


> Anyone have a cold front for a 02 GMC...


I have one for an 07 classic, not sure its the same or where it is right now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

mnlefty;1711531 said:


> When you make a Target run to 66th/Cedar you could run over to 66th/Lyndale. There's one there that is open in the newish strip by Lifetime or LA Fitness, whatever is there.


Didn't know that. I thought it wasn't open yet so I'm glad to hear that it is. I wonder if its any good.


----------



## CityGuy

South Bend ind. At least if it won't snow we can look at it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1711623 said:


> South Bend ind. At least if it won't snow we can look at it.


They can keep it!


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1711624 said:


> They can keep it!


Yeah when its this cold out they can have it. I'll take it next weekend. Any new news on the next weekend "storm"?

-19


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1711624 said:


> They can keep it!


I'm starting to not like you very much.


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1711626 said:


> Yeah when its this cold out they can have it. I'll take it next weekend. Any new news on the next weekend "storm"?
> 
> -19


It got canceled, going to be to nice to work!


----------



## CityGuy

I see firehouse subs is right down the road from the shop. How did that go in and I missed it? Guess I need to get on this end of town more. Might go give them a try in a few


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1711627 said:


> I'm starting to not like you very much.


You got what you like in December, let me have January.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1711627 said:


> I'm starting to not like you very much.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1711631 said:


> You got what you like in December, let me have January.


you wanted this cold I see. So we can al blame you


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Reheated steak fries are NOT delish.


----------



## TKLAWN

No John Dee today I guess?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1711634 said:


> you wanted this cold I see. So we can al blame you


Cold?

Ill take 35 and sunny the rest of winter.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1711641 said:


> No John Dee today I guess?


Shut down due to the cold!


----------



## CityGuy

lunch time.

going to chipolte


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I see Minneapolis schools are closed tomorrow as well


----------



## deicepro

Hamelfire;1711630 said:


> I see firehouse subs is right down the road from the shop. How did that go in and I missed it? Guess I need to get on this end of town more. Might go give them a try in a few


I like it and at least it's something different. ...


----------



## deicepro

jimslawnsnow;1711649 said:


> I see Minneapolis schools are closed tomorrow as well


I wonder if anyone else will follow...


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1711649 said:


> I see Minneapolis schools are closed tomorrow as well


They are. SOB!


----------



## skorum03

Hamelfire;1711647 said:


> lunch time.
> 
> going to chipolte


I'm going to wait until about 1 to go...

-18


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

deicepro;1711651 said:


> I wonder if anyone else will follow...


I could see St. Paul, but not many others.

The suburban schools don't have quite as many kids that take public transportation or walk.


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1711641 said:


> No John Dee today I guess?


He updated today.


----------



## skorum03

deicepro;1711651 said:


> I wonder if anyone else will follow...


Everyone will follow.... Its going to be almost as #stupidcold

-18


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1711656 said:


> I could see St. Paul, but not many others.
> 
> The suburban schools don't have quite as many kids that take public transportation or walk.


I was wondering how many kids were still sent to the bus stop today. Lots of bad parents in this city.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1711657 said:


> He updated today.


JohnDee knows how to forecast!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

O.... My little pickle is on 5...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1711658 said:


> Everyone will follow.... Its going to be almost as #stupidcold
> 
> -18


Nope. They lose too much money when they aren't open.


----------



## deicepro

skorum03;1711658 said:


> Everyone will follow.... Its going to be almost as #stupidcold
> 
> -18


Hope your right but I doubt it...


----------



## deicepro

LwnmwrMan22;1711664 said:


> Nope. They lose too much money when they aren't open.


I was thinking the same


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1711639 said:


> Reheated steak fries are NOT delish.


Need to reheat in oven or on the stove


----------



## skorum03

deicepro;1711666 said:


> I was thinking the same


I was too, but if its going to be just as cold tomorrow morning... how could they be open.

And since when has the school, or government cared much about losing money?

-18


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1711659 said:


> I was wondering how many kids were still sent to the bus stop today. Lots of bad parents in this city.


You mean no English speaking


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1711657 said:


> He updated today.


Graphic is still from Friday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1711669 said:


> And since when has the school, or government cared much about losing money?
> 
> -18


Boo Ya!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1711671 said:


> Graphic is still from Friday.


Hit refresh.


----------



## andersman02

Hey MJBedazzledpantsplowmandub314

Just talked to MDA. I got my Cert this past spring just like you. License is valid untill 12/31/13 meaning I need to renew my license before then to get a new card. Recert doesnt have to be done untill 12/31/2014.

You/I dont have to recert at the green expo as there will be many different recert workshops later in the year/fall.

Not sure if you found that our or not but thought I'd share


----------



## SnowGuy73

15 minutes into the news and nothing but the cold talked about... Jesus!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1711670 said:


> You mean no English speaking


Most likely but some other kids as well.


----------



## deicepro

Supposed to be low 30's after this cold snap tho right..?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Guy on 5 says maybe a half inch Friday.


----------



## mnlefty

andersman02;1711676 said:


> Hey MJBedazzledpantsplowmandub314
> 
> Just talked to MDA. I got my Cert this past spring just like you. License is valid untill 12/31/13 meaning I need to renew my license before then to get a new card. Recert doesnt have to be done untill 12/31/2014.
> 
> You/I dont have to recert at the green expo as there will be many different recert workshops later in the year/fall.
> 
> Not sure if you found that our or not but thought I'd share


When I was working on golf courses I went through the recert stuff... There's rarely anything new in those courses though, so more recently I started to just retest rather than re-certify. I can be in and out and pass the test in an hour or less, vs. an all day seminar that bores me to sleep. I keep plenty current on products/practices through the web, dealer conversations, etc... I'm not missing out on anything in the seminars.


----------



## SnowGuy73

11 says nothing of snow for Friday....


----------



## Polarismalibu

deicepro;1711592 said:


> Gas or diesel


6.0 diesel


----------



## SnowGuy73

Rainbow foods is closing at 8 tonight because of the cold..... Are you kidding me!?!?!?


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1711687 said:


> Rainbow foods is closing at 8 tonight because of the cold..... Are you kidding me!?!?!?


How are we going to eat???????!?!!!!!!!

-18


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1711687 said:


> Rainbow foods is closing at 8 tonight because of the cold..... Are you kidding me!?!?!?


People actually go there??


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1711691 said:


> People actually go there??


I haven't been in one since about 1998 I think...

Channel 11 was talking about it.


----------



## skorum03

Polarismalibu;1711691 said:


> People actually go there??


Good question. I actually only know of one rainbow in the area. I'm more of a county market guy myself.

-18


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1711691 said:


> People actually go there??


I don't even know where a rainbow is anymore... Shakopee closed in like 2004 or something.

Breezy and brisk.


----------



## qualitycut

I hope any snow we get is over 2 inches I don't even remember what places would have what for snow on them any more. These half in here half inch there craps getting really old.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1711696 said:


> I don't even know where a rainbow is anymore... Shakopee closed in like 2004 or something.
> 
> Breezy and brisk.


Inver grove, I usually go there because there's never a line.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1711699 said:


> Inver grove, I usually go there because there's never a line.


Hahahahah...

Works out I guess!


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1711697 said:


> I hope any snow we get is over 2 inches I don't even remember what places would have what for snow on them any more. These half in here half inch there craps getting really old.


It seriously is. I've only had like 3 real plows this year. Which isn't enough for anyone wanting to know.

-16... heatwave since 8 this morning


----------



## deicepro

Polarismalibu;1711691 said:


> People actually go there??


Double coupons on Tuesday....
You can get a lot of stuff free...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

They're closing at 8 because it doesn't pay to pay employees to stay until 10 when no one will be there.

It's not because they're concerned for the employees.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1711714 said:


> They're closing at 8 because it doesn't pay to pay employees to stay until 10 when no one will be there.
> 
> It's not because they're concerned for the employees.


They aren't 24 hours?

What's two more hours? An inconveniece to your customers.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Schools are dropping like flies.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Lmao......


----------



## qualitycut

Awesome gf school is closed again tomorrow. F


----------



## qualitycut

And no she isn't a student.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Still -19 here. Windy with low visibility. I am watching the ringer now. At the part where they find what's her name bf cheating at the movies.


----------



## deicepro

I was working in Vancouver Wa in November and they closed the schools over a 1/4" snowfall, people were in the ditch everywhere....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Have 2 guys coming to get their checks and tell them I have no more work for them.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1711740 said:


> And no she isn't a student.


Nurse???


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Wife has a friend in Georgia. They are freaking out from the cold. She was worried her pipes would last night. It was down to 5 there


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Just got an email that schwans has cancelled it delivery for today and rescheduled for Friday


----------



## mnlefty

Wife and kids are off tomorrow again in Richfield. Knew it was a matter of time once MPLS closed.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1711745 said:


> Have 2 guys coming to get their checks and tell them I have no more work for them.


Sounds like fun...


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;1711750 said:


> Just got an email that schwans has cancelled it delivery for today and rescheduled for Friday


I can't believe how many business are shutting down. I'm curious whether or not the mail lady will leave the big diesel mail truck running all day. She always shuts it off every two blocks where she parks. Can't even imagine how many times she starts and stops that thing during the day.

-17


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1711745 said:


> Have 2 guys coming to get their checks and tell them I have no more work for them.


Well that should be fun


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1711746 said:


> Nurse???


Unfortunately no, preschool teachers assistant in Roseville. And she just handed me a to do list. I just through it in the fire.


----------



## SnowGuy73

-17 windy.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;1711764 said:


> I can't believe how many business are shutting down. I'm curious whether or not the mail lady will leave the big diesel mail truck running all day. She always shuts it off every two blocks where she parks. Can't even imagine how many times she starts and stops that thing during the day.
> 
> -17


We are rural. All they use is gas old beaters. I wonder how many of them started.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Our school is not closed yet. The kids hit refresh on the computer about every 8 seconds.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1711766 said:


> Well that should be fun


Yup. They want another $5 hour raise and gas money to meet at a work site.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1711775 said:


> Yup. They want another $5 hour raise and gas money to meet at a work site.


Always wanting more.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1711775 said:


> Yup. They want another $5 hour raise and gas money to meet at a work site.


These guys don't realize there's a set budget. Even if you're hourly or per lush, they don't realize just how much you have in expenses each time.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1711779 said:


> These guys don't realize there's a set budget. Even if you're hourly or per lush, they don't realize just how much you have in expenses each time.


Exactly....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1711779 said:


> These guys don't realize there's a set budget. Even if you're hourly or per lush, they don't realize just how much you have in expenses each time.


Oh I know. They drive all the way to Farmington but don't ask the guy they work for for extra money. I did without them and one less shoveler and knocked of 15 man hours. I also hired a couple guys who don't complain and work harder for $7 an hour less than what they want


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just got an email. Our garbage company shut down today.

Our garbage trucks are the ones where the guy doesn't get out of the truck, automated arms......


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1711783 said:


> Oh I know. They drive all the way to Farmington but don't ask the guy they work for for extra money. I did without them and one less shoveler and knocked of 15 man hours. I also hired a couple guys who don't complain and work harder for $7 an hour less than what they want


Good for you!

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1711784 said:


> Just got an email. Our garbage company shut down today.
> 
> Our garbage trucks are the ones where the guy doesn't get out of the truck, automated arms......


Ha! My garbage just got picked up about an hour ago.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1711783 said:


> Oh I know. They drive all the way to Farmington but don't ask the guy they work for for extra money. I did without them and one less shoveler and knocked of 15 man hours. I also hired a couple guys who don't complain and work harder for $7 an hour less than what they want


Just throwing it as I do not know the whole situation but have you thought about a preformance bounous or end of year bounus? Something for them to strive for?


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1711784 said:


> Just got an email. Our garbage company shut down today.
> 
> Our garbage trucks are the ones where the guy doesn't get out of the truck, automated arms......


would not start I bet


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I think employees see all the equipment you have but have no mentality how much money it takes just to maintain it, payroll and other hidden costs. Now what bothers me is when I see a CEO of large companies have massive layoffs and buys a larger home another plane and adds another mistress.


----------



## SnowGuy73

This makes me wonder if we got a 3" inch snowfall last night, what would happen if we emailed our customers and said its cold... We will plow on Wednesday.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1711784 said:


> Just got an email. Our garbage company shut down today.
> 
> Our garbage trucks are the ones where the guy doesn't get out of the truck, automated arms......


Hydros probably aren't working the best today.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1711788 said:


> Just throwing it as I do not know the whole situation but have you thought about a preformance bounous or end of year bounus? Something for them to strive for?


They are just winter guys when they are not doing concrete work.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1711775 said:


> Yup. They want another $5 hour raise and gas money to meet at a work site.


Are they teaming up against you?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1711794 said:


> Hydros probably aren't working the best today.


I dropped my plow this morning so my mom could use my truck.

My parents live next door to us.

Anyways, the tower didn't want to drop too fast.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1711797 said:


> Are they teaming up against you?


Its just the 2. They work concrete together and do odd jobs together. So they are kinda pair. But not that way


----------



## jimslawnsnow

OK. That's done


----------



## CityGuy

How did it go? Good?


----------



## farmerkev

First time I've ever had my Powerstroke gel up!


----------



## deicepro

PS froze up...who forgot to pay their advertising fees..?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Didn't say anything except thank you for the check


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;1711807 said:


> OK. That's done


And how was it??

-16


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1711815 said:


> Didn't say anything except thank you for the check


Their regretting it now I bet.


----------



## SnowGuy73

-16, breezy, and clear.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

farmerkev;1711813 said:


> First time I've ever had my Powerstroke gel up!


I drove my 6.0 in -26 in 2009. I had just changed the fuel filter.


----------



## deicepro

Not even gonna try my dirtymax


----------



## SnowGuy73

deicepro;1711828 said:


> Not even gonna try my dirtymax


I'm not even trying my 6.0 chev that is outside.


----------



## farmerkev

jimslawnsnow;1711821 said:


> I drove my 6.0 in -26 in 2009. I had just changed the fuel filter.


Mines an 05 6.0, just pulled the filter. Gotta go grab a new one and some diesel 911


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1711817 said:


> Their regretting it now I bet.


Who knows. It wasn't a 100% about the money either. They broke and wrecked stuff too.

I am taking crap from no one anymore. Heck I even chased a guy out of Faribault after he gave me the finger. I Al.most hit him but he didn't stop at the sign


----------



## skorum03

farmerkev;1711813 said:


> First time I've ever had my Powerstroke gel up!


I put some 911 in mine two days ago. Mine hasn't started.... yet... but it is "heating" now. Should be able to get 'er going in the next half hour or so. Hope I don't run out of kerosene before then... knock on wood.

-17


----------



## jimslawnsnow

farmerkev;1711833 said:


> Mines an 05 6.0, just pulled the filter. Gotta go grab a new one and some diesel 911


That's one thing with diesels. Change fuel filters before winter


----------



## CityGuy

deicepro;1711814 said:


> PS froze up...who forgot to pay their advertising fees..?


mine has been doing it all morning


----------



## TKLAWN

deicepro;1711828 said:


> Not even gonna try my dirtymax


Mine fired right up. Longest I have seen the glow plugs run.


----------



## qualitycut

Just hit the remote start and the 6.7 started I did plug it in though


----------



## farmerkev

jimslawnsnow;1711837 said:


> That's one thing with diesels. Change fuel filters before winter


Filters was changed on thanksgiving. I got fuel at BP yesterday. Im guessing their diesel didn't have as much of the winter blend in it like Holiday.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I just get a text from a guy I hired wanting to shovel snow. I let him go in the spring. My reply was I was surprised he wanted work again. He said he was sorry heDidn'tt know it was me


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1711832 said:


> I'm not even trying my 6.0 chev that is outside.


Till the pager goes off


----------



## jimslawnsnow

farmerkev;1711845 said:


> Filters was changed on thanksgiving. I got fuel at BP yesterday. Im guessing their diesel didn't have as much of the winter blend in it like Holiday.


That could be it. I've never had a problem at fleet farm


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1711848 said:


> Till the pager goes off


My personal truck is the the 60 degree garage.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

farmerkev;1711813 said:


> First time I've ever had my Powerstroke gel up!


Give you time to get caught up on all these WEATHER related threads.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1711850 said:


> That could be it. I've never had a problem at fleet farm


I always went to kwik trip or sa.


----------



## SnowGuy73

-16 overcast.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1711841 said:


> Just hit the remote start and the 6.7 started I did plug it in though


Hit the remote start on the Hemi. Fired right up. Both in my truck, and the wife's Durango.


----------



## skorum03

Just got my powerstroke started. Took about 3 hours with the tarp and heater (no it did not start on fire), probably about 15 turns of the key before it fired and stayed running. I'll let it run all day now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1711862 said:


> Just got my powerstroke started. Took about 3 hours with the tarp and heater (no it did not start on fire), probably about 15 turns of the key before it fired and stayed running. I'll let it run all day now.


Good work sir.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1711860 said:


> Hit the remote start on the Hemi. Fired right up. Both in my truck, and the wife's Durango.


The 6.7 ram fires right up.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1711851 said:


> My personal truck is the the 60 degree garage.


Gf is parked outside?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1711868 said:


> Gf is parked outside?


Nope she parks inside too.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1711866 said:


> The 6.7 ram fires right up.


don't kid us you said it was in the garage last night. :waving:


----------



## CityGuy

I am affraid what the chevy is going to do at 300. I did start it at lunch for 10 or so min and it fired right up. We shall see I guess


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1711873 said:


> don't kid us you said it was in the garage last night. :waving:


Till 6:30 this morning then it sat outside


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1711865 said:


> Good work sir.


Thanks. I ran out of kerosene. I was sitting at my desk and heard the heater shut off and I literally sprinted outside. I was surprised how warm it was under the hood. Probably was up to 15*F under there. Compared to -16 outside.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1711875 said:


> Till 6:30 this morning then it sat outside


And who's fault is that?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1711873 said:


> don't kid us you said it was in the garage last night. :waving:


Hahahahah.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1711877 said:


> And who's fault is that?


Wifes she had to leave.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Shakopee schools are closed tomorrow now too.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1711324 said:


> Maybe your Wi-Fi. Works like normal on my mobile.


WiFi works fine, maybe I'll restart my phone. 16 pages in just a few hours prsport


----------



## skorum03

Mail lady did not leave diesel mail truck running. Thought for sure today she would. They must just burn up starters in those things. 

-15


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1711892 said:


> WiFi works fine, maybe I'll restart my phone. 16 pages in just a few hours prsport


Sorry I have been bored at work playing moving target.

Not 1 water break yet(knock on wood)


----------



## BossPlow614

jimslawnsnow;1711382 said:


> People are such pansies. Its too cold its hot its too wet its too dry


Yes they are.

6 months from now, 90% of the people will be b!tching about how hot & humid it is! I know I sure won't be, I'll be outside from sun up to sun down enjoying every second!


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1711425 said:


> Yes agreed ....


If you guys had Twitter or Instagram you'd understand how hashtags works.


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1711896 said:


> Yes they are.
> 
> 6 months from now, 90% of the people will be b!tching about how hot & humid it is! I know I sure won't be, I'll be outside from sun up to sun down enjoying every second!


I will be one of them....


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1711896 said:


> Yes they are.
> 
> 6 months from now, 90% of the people will be b!tching about how hot & humid it is! I know I sure won't be, I'll be outside from sun up to sun down enjoying every second!


I will be I'd rather it be cold than 95 and humid


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1711900 said:


> If you guys had Twitter or Instagram you'd understand how hashtags works.


Huh??

I confused!


----------



## Camden

skorum03;1711894 said:


> Mail lady did not leave diesel mail truck running. Thought for sure today she would. They must just burn up starters in those things.
> 
> -15


I think about that a lot too. Every day, every stop they shut the motor off. It must get started 500 times a day.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1711890 said:


> Shakopee schools are closed tomorrow now too.


We still have school for now I am sure that will change. The garbage man came I felt bad because he has to get out at every stop.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1711900 said:


> If you guys had Twitter or Instagram you'd understand how hashtags works.


I thought only girls had instagram.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1711902 said:


> i will be i'd rather it be cold than 95 and humid


x2....................


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1711906 said:


> I thought only girls had instagram.


That and snapchat!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1711908 said:


> That and snapchat!


what is that


----------



## skorum03

Camden;1711904 said:


> I think about that a lot too. Every day, every stop they shut the motor off. It must get started 500 times a day.


I know it. How many starts do you get out of a starter? Maybe 5000? A couple 13, 14 more than that?

-15

Truck is running.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Chisago is now closed. Finally get a day with nothing to do and I have to babysit for TWO days now!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1711912 said:


> what is that


We cannot discuss it here.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1711908 said:


> That and snapchat!


Hey, Dad's have Snapchat.


----------



## CityGuy

wife just texted no school in chaska tomorrow


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1711908 said:


> That and snapchat!


I'm also guilty of having snapchat. ONly good things can come of it.

-15


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1711915 said:


> We cannot discuss it here.....


i googled it. interesting is all i can say


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1711914 said:


> Chisago is now closed. Finally get a day with nothing to do and I have to babysit for TWO days now!!


At least your kids are old enough to be self supporting.

Try a 5, 2.5 yr olds and a 5 mo old. The daycare sounds like it will be open tomorrow atleast. The 5 yr old is pretty easy by himself.


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1711918 said:


> I'm also guilty of having snapchat. ONly good things can come of it.
> 
> -15


Hahahahah..


----------



## SnowGuy73

-16, breezy, and sunny.


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1711903 said:


> Huh??
> 
> I confused!


It was in regards to you and lmn saying something about the #stupidcold being stupid.

Instagram is pretty much taking over social media, Facebook is its dead compared to it. And snapchat is awesome also.


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1711934 said:


> It was in regards to you and lmn saying something about the #stupidcold being stupid.


O Ya..... Ian is a moron and the hashtags are dumb.


----------



## BossPlow614

andersman02;1711676 said:


> Hey MJBedazzledpantsplowmandub314
> 
> Just talked to MDA. I got my Cert this past spring just like you. License is valid untill 12/31/13 meaning I need to renew my license before then to get a new card. Recert doesnt have to be done untill 12/31/2014.
> 
> You/I dont have to recert at the green expo as there will be many different recert workshops later in the year/fall.
> 
> Not sure if you found that our or not but thought I'd share


Thanks! :waving:

I'll make time in the summer or fall to do it rather than most likely standing room only this week. 
According to the document I got in the mail, I just have to renew & pay the app fees.


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1711937 said:


> O Ya..... Ian is a moron and the hashtags are dumb.


Jerrid Sebesta on 11 started them as far as MN news weather forecasts anyway.


----------



## BossPlow614

jimslawnsnow;1711747 said:


> Wife has a friend in Georgia. They are freaking out from the cold. She was worried her pipes would last night. It was down to 5 there


Where in GA?

I was down there in Sept and it was still nice & hot! 90 & humid every day in the deep southern GA area!! I'd be pissed if it got that cold there and you're that far south.


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1711940 said:


> Jerrid Sebesta on 11 started them as far as MN news weather forecasts anyway.


I think Ian's a moron for more reasons then just that.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

BossPlow614;1711941 said:


> Where in GA?
> 
> I was down there in Sept and it was still nice & hot! 90 & humid every day in the deep southern GA area!! I'd be pissed if it got that cold there and you're that far south.


Not sure. September was long time ago


----------



## SnowGuy73

It is windy!!!!


----------



## Greenery

SnowGuy73;1711663 said:


> O.... My little pickle is on 5...


They got you on the news with your pants down?


----------



## SnowGuy73

greenery;1711955 said:


> They got you on the news with your pants down?


Its cold out!


----------



## CityGuy

greenery;1711955 said:


> They got you on the news with your pants down?


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1711962 said:


> Its cold out!


really??????


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1711962 said:


> Its cold out!


lakeville has a 3 alarm going


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1711971 said:


> really??????


Yup..............

I heard on the news.


----------



## CityGuy

apparently moa is offering free rides all day today for kids


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1711974 said:


> Yup..............
> 
> I heard on the news.


You believe everything you hear on the news?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1711976 said:


> apparently moa is offering free rides all day today for kids


That's a good way to pick up sales during the after Christmas slump.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1711977 said:


> You believe everything you hear on the news?


O yes.....

They have no agenda!


----------



## CityGuy

how do i shut the notifications off for his thread? my email is going to explode


----------



## CityGuy

Thought is was fitting


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1711983 said:


> how do i shut the notifications off for his thread? my email is going to explode


Not sure... I never subscribed.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1711985 said:


> Thought is was fitting


That is awesome!


----------



## SnowGuy73

-15 windy clear.


----------



## CityGuy

-14 and clear at home


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1712006 said:


> -14 and clear at home


Home already! Don't you work?


----------



## Green Grass

Well they closed school for tomorrow surprise surprise.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Fdny has one of there underground fires burning.


----------



## qualitycut

-14 and getting yelled at for laying on the couch while she cleans and does laundry.


----------



## skorum03

Hamelfire;1711983 said:


> how do i shut the notifications off for his thread? my email is going to explode


I deleted 700 email notifications from the minnesota snow thread last night.

14 degrees below zero


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1712013 said:


> -14 and getting yelled at for laying on the couch while she cleans and does laundry.


I just texted mine and asked if the clothes in the basket were clean or dirty. She said she will do them when she gets home.

Back to the couch for me.

Mad Madden PS4 tourney going on. I'm 3-0, but all 3 have been decided in the last 2 minutes.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1712009 said:


> Home already! Don't you work?


that ws from mobil app. stuck here for 8 more min and the truck started right up


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1712012 said:


> Fdny has one of there underground fires burning.


again??????????


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1712013 said:


> -14 and getting yelled at for laying on the couch while she cleans and does laundry.


I bet you're not so happy now that she doesn't work tomorrow. :laughing:


----------



## IDST

my 6.4 2010 fired right up this morning. made the wife stay home from work telling her it wouldn't start since i didn' plug her in. kinda suprised me it started


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1712018 said:


> I just texted mine and asked if the clothes in the basket were clean or dirty. She said she will do them when she gets home.
> 
> Back to the couch for me.
> 
> Mad Madden PS4 tourney going on. I'm 3-0, but all 3 have been decided in the last 2 minutes.


Funny thing is I asked her what I can do and she said nothing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

All my gassers started. The '06 with the 5.9, no way that is starting.

Let it crank, she fired once for 1 revolution and that was it.

Tried it 3 times, cycling the glow plugs 3 times each cycle.


----------



## CityGuy

Well I am out for an hour or so. CHeck in again when I get home


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1712020 said:


> again??????????


Yup.

.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1712025 said:


> Funny thing is I asked her what I can do and she said nothing.


Its not what she said, its how she said it!


----------



## skorum03

Maybe we could offer this as an "environmentally friendly" alternative to plowing our customers drives with trucks.....?






-14


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1712027 said:



> Well I am out for an hour or so. CHeck in again when I get home


That's a hell of a drive.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I actually got money in the mail. I have a reason to go to the bank.

Good thing too. They emailed this morning wondering if I had any deposits coming in.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1712021 said:


> I bet you're not so happy now that she doesn't work tomorrow. :laughing:


Nope because then she sees what I really do in the winter. I'm just waiting for her to realize I never did her to do list


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1712034 said:


> Maybe we could offer this as an "environmentally friendly" alternative to plowing our customers drives with trucks.....?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -14


That is the local plowz guy.


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1712039 said:


> That is the local plowz guy.


hahahaha probably....


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1712040 said:


> hahahaha probably....


You should post that in the plowz thread sss started.


----------



## qualitycut

This is cool


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1712036 said:


> I actually got money in the mail. I have a reason to go to the bank.
> 
> Good thing too. They emailed this morning wondering if I had any deposits coming in.


Only one check so far for me. I'm not worried about anything though, it's still very early in the month.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1712043 said:


> This is cool


Isn't that the same.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1712047 said:


> Isn't that the same.


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1712037 said:


> Nope because then she sees what I really do in the winter. I'm just waiting for her to realize I never did her to do list


Hahaha. Another reason I like being single.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1712046 said:


> Only one check so far for me. I'm not worried about anything though, it's still very early in the month.


I'm not worried. These are checks that were SUPPOSED to be here last month.

One of them came with a Jan 1 date on it instead of 12/1, and I don't have a record of their December payment.

I will have to check that one.


----------



## deicepro

BossPlow614;1712050 said:


> Hahaha. Another reason I like being single.


If I had to do it over again....I wouldn't get married and I would be a manwhoer


----------



## SnowGuy73

-15 still windy cold and clear.


----------



## qualitycut

Kelly from TCL is in yoga pants


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1712059 said:


> -15 still windy cold and clear.


Same here. Took the garbage out and it didn't seem so bad. Thought I'd hit the remote start on my daily driver (1/2 ton chevy gas) What do ya know, started right up. :laughing: I feel bad for you diesel guys though.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

jimslawnsnow;1711458 said:


> I am sure it would help you plow snow, spray lawns, mowing and everyday things if you only knew music. <---- lots of sarcasim.
> 
> haven't seen you on here or lawn site much


Of course. And now I make more per year than that awful music teacher! :laughing: payup

Downsized a little bit from the business after a couple tough years. I started a job October 2012 to drive bus for the local transit company full time and then do lawn work on evenings and weekends. Only plow a few driveways and a rural country driveway on my way to work or help out friends on my off time from driving bus. It was a really busy year but more profitable and enjoyable. Was able to dump all the PITA customers and just keep the patient and nice customers. I'd love to still be full time in lawn care but my wage/benefit package is great and it's a steady income.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1712074 said:


> Same here. Took the garbage out and it didn't seem so bad. Thought I'd hit the remote start on my daily driver (1/2 ton chevy gas) What do ya know, started right up. :laughing: I feel bad for you diesel guys though.


As long as there is a wind block I don't think its too bad.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Truck thermometer says -10 here.

I'm laying out to get a tan.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Lawn Enforcer;1712076 said:


> Of course. And now I make more per year than that awful music teacher! :laughing: payup
> 
> Downsized a little bit from the business after a couple tough years. I started a job October 2012 to drive bus for the local transit company full time and then do lawn work on evenings and weekends. Only plow a few driveways and a rural country driveway on my way to work or help out friends on my off time from driving bus. It was a really busy year but more profitable and enjoyable. Was able to dump all the PITA customers and just keep the patient and nice customers. I'd love to still be full time in lawn care but my wage/benefit package is great and it's a steady income.


After last month, I'm seriously looking at options this spring.

Got some decent accounts I'll keep. The rest are gone.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1712067 said:


> Kelly from TCL is in yoga pants


Are they the recalled LuLu lemons? You know the see through ones. That would be cold on a day like today I would have to guess. Who's the hottie in the middle.

-13


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1712078 said:


> Truck thermometer says -10 here.
> 
> I'm laying out to get a tan.


Don't forget the sun block.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Lawn Enforcer;1712076 said:


> Of course. And now I make more per year than that awful music teacher! :laughing: payup
> 
> Downsized a little bit from the business after a couple tough years. I started a job October 2012 to drive bus for the local transit company full time and then do lawn work on evenings and weekends. Only plow a few driveways and a rural country driveway on my way to work or help out friends on my off time from driving bus. It was a really busy year but more profitable and enjoyable. Was able to dump all the PITA customers and just keep the patient and nice customers. I'd love to still be full time in lawn care but my wage/benefit package is great and it's a steady income.


The downsizing, dumping pain customers, less headaches, and more profits sounds familiar!

Nice, isn't it!


----------



## unit28

Saint francis...hiring firefighters....
Big banner outside their station


----------



## SSS Inc.

Dave dahl just said 4* tomorrow. Why the heck is school cancelled? I thought today was supposed to be so -18 as a high, I'm at -12 now and rising.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1712091 said:


> Dave dahl just said 4* tomorrow. Why the heck is school cancelled? I thought today was supposed to be so -18 as a high, I'm at -12 now and rising.


I think in the am its still going to be 35-40 below windchill


----------



## deicepro

I don't know why you guys even listen to the weatherman, they are always wrong


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1712026 said:


> All my gassers started. The '06 with the 5.9, no way that is starting.
> 
> Let it crank, she fired once for 1 revolution and that was it.
> 
> Tried it 3 times, cycling the glow plugs 3 times each cycle.


What kind of pile of junk do you have? Just give it to me.

By the way I have the same year truck with the same engine. Its started before at -20 outside. I know it would start but I'm too lazy to walk put there and start it. Last year*or was it the year before it was -9 and my Chevy 6.5 started. Now the power joke. That's another story


----------



## CleanCutL&S

30* Temps as far south as Mexico .... wow

http://www.intellicast.com/National/Temperature/Extreme.aspx?location=USMT0229


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Lawn Enforcer;1712076 said:


> Of course. And now I make more per year than that awful music teacher! :laughing: payup
> 
> Downsized a little bit from the business after a couple tough years. I started a job October 2012 to drive bus for the local transit company full time and then do lawn work on evenings and weekends. Only plow a few driveways and a rural country driveway on my way to work or help out friends on my off time from driving bus. It was a really busy year but more profitable and enjoyable. Was able to dump all the PITA customers and just keep the patient and nice customers. I'd love to still be full time in lawn care but my wage/benefit package is great and it's a steady income.


I thought about it a few times, but like my freedom. I don't pile on a ton of work and price my stuff higher than I should. For the most part I have really good customers. I have the most problems with ones that I'm doing for another lco while he gets back to health.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1712105 said:


> What kind of pile of junk do you have? Just give it to me.
> 
> By the way I have the same year truck with the same engine. Its started before at -20 outside. I know it would start but I'm too lazy to walk put there and start it. Last year*or was it the year before it was -9 and my Chevy 6.5 started. Now the power joke. That's another story


I'm sure if the truck were driven daily, that it would have started. It always has in the past.

This is the truck my dad usually drives around.

Some of you may have remembered in the middle of my crappy December, I think even right before the bigger of the storms we had, my dad ended up in the ER at midnight with pneumonia.

Well, he's over that, but prior to that, he had slipped on a plastic liner my mom threw in the middle of the floor and injured his back fairly severly, to the point where he needed a back brace.

Well he's been having issues and today he found out that when he fell, he tore his Achilles tendon in his right foot. He's been living and trying to walk on it for the last month +.

He goes in for surgery now Thursday to repair his Achilles. Tough son of a gun, going to turn 80 in March. Feel bad for him because he's been couped up for the last 6 weeks and it's driving him nuts.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1712117 said:


> I'm sure if the truck were driven daily, that it would have started. It always has in the past.
> 
> This is the truck my dad usually drives around.
> 
> Some of you may have remembered in the middle of my crappy December, I think even right before the bigger of the storms we had, my dad ended up in the ER at midnight with pneumonia.
> 
> Well, he's over that, but prior to that, he had slipped on a plastic liner my mom threw in the middle of the floor and injured his back fairly severly, to the point where he needed a back brace.
> 
> Well he's been having issues and today he found out that when he fell, he tore his Achilles tendon in his right foot. He's been living and trying to walk on it for the last month +.
> 
> He goes in for surgery now Thursday to repair his Achilles. Tough *******, going to turn 80 in March. Feel bad for him because he's been couped up for the last 6 weeks and it's driving him nuts.


Wow. Wish him good luck. He will in my thoughts.

Bad feet are a pain. I have high arches plus a bone in ball of my left foot is deformed somewhat. After walking a lot it feels like stepping on hot glass.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

LwnmwrMan22;1712080 said:


> After last month, I'm seriously looking at options this spring.
> 
> Got some decent accounts I'll keep. The rest are gone.





SnowGuy73;1712084 said:


> The downsizing, dumping pain customers, less headaches, and more profits sounds familiar!
> 
> Nice, isn't it!


The amount of complaints and call backs had to have been cut by 90%, it was fantastic. Having a full time job and a business relating to the outdoors will fine tune your time management skills pretty frickin fast. Still no employees, just my Dad and I doing the work and we love it. We don't do seasonal contracts where I am, so when things dry up it's great to still have that direct deposit paycheck every two weeks.

It was really hard to do at first, didn't want to give up being a full time lawn guy but sometimes dreams have to take a backseat to reality. Not saying I'll never go back full time but for now that's the way it has to be. Plus my bus job is actually pretty enjoyable, still punching someone else's clock but nothing major to complain about.


----------



## unit28

CleanCutL&S;1712106 said:


> 30* Temps as far south as Mexico .... wow
> 
> http://www.intellicast.com/National/Temperature/Extreme.aspx?location=USMT0229


yep
I know where the beer is always cold in Mexico


----------



## SSS Inc.

deicepro;1712095 said:


> I don't know why you guys even listen to the weatherman, they are always wrong


That was my first time in three months and Quality said there was yoga pants.


----------



## cbservicesllc

mnlefty;1711594 said:


> Started to almost doubt myself when it came to somebody driving 40 minutes... checked their website and it appears Glacier Lane in Plymouth is open as well. Might save a few miles/minutes for you. Richfield is open as well as White Bear Ave in Maplewood. Arbor Lakes in MG coming soon.


One going in the Fountains at Arbor Lakes I believe opening Spring near Chick-fil-a... can't wait!



SnowGuy73;1711642 said:


> Cold?
> 
> Ill take 35 and sunny the rest of winter.


Agreed!



deicepro;1711651 said:


> I wonder if anyone else will follow...


Osseo Schools are closed... they NEVER close!



andersman02;1711676 said:


> Hey MJBedazzledpantsplowmandub314
> 
> Just talked to MDA. I got my Cert this past spring just like you. License is valid untill 12/31/13 meaning I need to renew my license before then to get a new card. Recert doesnt have to be done untill 12/31/2014.
> 
> You/I dont have to recert at the green expo as there will be many different recert workshops later in the year/fall.
> 
> Not sure if you found that our or not but thought I'd share


The way it sounds I'd recert at the expo... the November ones they have you under guard and held hostage!



Hamelfire;1711788 said:


> Just throwing it as I do not know the whole situation but have you thought about a preformance bounous or end of year bounus? Something for them to strive for?


I'm doing an attendance bonus this year



SnowGuy73;1712012 said:


> Fdny has one of there underground fires burning.


WTH is that?



LwnmwrMan22;1712036 said:


> I actually got money in the mail. I have a reason to go to the bank.


Me too... woohoo!



LwnmwrMan22;1712053 said:


> I'm not worried. These are checks that were SUPPOSED to be here last month.
> 
> One of them came with a Jan 1 date on it instead of 12/1, and I don't have a record of their December payment.
> 
> I will have to check that one.


I still have fall cleanups and winterizations outstanding... how lame is that? New policy next year... must have CC on file!



SSS Inc.;1712091 said:


> Dave dahl just said 4* tomorrow. Why the heck is school cancelled? I thought today was supposed to be so -18 as a high, I'm at -12 now and rising.


It's supposed to be like -20 to -25 actual temp overnight and in the morning when kids would be going to the bus...

In other news... plow truck was stolen at the building across from mine in Dayton... later 90's red Chevy pickup with a Boss v blade...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Nice power post! 

I might give that sub place a try once the wife gets home from work.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1712146 said:


> Nice power post!
> 
> I might give that sub place a try once the wife gets home from work.


Thanks, just trying to catchup, thought I'd give it a shot as long as I'm on a computer for once...


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1712148 said:


> Thanks, just trying to catchup, thought I'd give it a shot as long as I'm on a computer for once...


Next time I miss like 50 pages I'm going to go for a new Quoting record.

Any recommendations at firehouse? Headed there in about 15 minutes.


----------



## unit28

had some small flakes here a lil while ago.
just some ice crystals I guess?

Hope that other stuff that's showing up just stays away tonight.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1712152 said:


> Next time I miss like 50 pages I'm going to go for a new Quoting record.
> 
> Any recommendations at firehouse? Headed there in about 15 minutes.


I'm partial to the Italian or Firehouse Meatball... get "fully involved" with all the fixings


----------



## deicepro

I like the turkey sub....
Basically a hot ham and cheese. ..


----------



## cbservicesllc

Oh, almost forgot... -13 and -37 WC here...

also 14.5K posts left... We're comin', we're comin'!


----------



## unit28

hopefully {for me} 
it stays in the SW corner

fast foreward radar to 6am......

edit
I wonder what that ratio would be tonight?


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1712196 said:


> hopefully {for me}
> it stays in the SW corner
> 
> fast foreward radar to 6am......


Yikes, that's a little close for comfort... I'm sure ratios are gigantic


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1712091 said:


> Dave dahl just said 4* tomorrow. Why the heck is school cancelled? I thought today was supposed to be so -18 as a high, I'm at -12 now and rising.


Maybe that 4 degrees is at midnight Wednesday.... I don't know, just saying.


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1712142 said:


> In other news... plow truck was stolen at the building across from mine in Dayton... later 90's red Chevy pickup with a Boss v blade...


Talberg???
I believe I no where your at. Off 101?? That's really really close to home like 6 blks. I'm a long ways off the road and have dogs that don't let people out of there cars but still don't like to here that out here


----------



## SnowGuy73

-14 windy, clear.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1712207 said:


> Talberg???
> I believe I no where your at. Off 101?? That's really really close to home like 6 blks. I'm a long ways off the road and have dogs that don't let people out of there cars but still don't like to here that out here


I'm on 113th across from P & F machine... my wife works at a machine shop in the "corvette building" and that's where the truck was... I plow the lot there as well


----------



## SnowGuy73

Don't leave your phone in your truck while at a fire call....

LCD will freeze and you will be left with a phone that has a black line through it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1712215 said:


> Don't leave your phone in your truck while at a fire call....
> 
> LCD will freeze and you will be left with a phone that has a black line through it.


Geez, how long did you leave it? Never seen that happen...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1712217 said:


> Geez, how long did you leave it? Never seen that happen...


About 45 minutes.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Up to 40% chance of snow now for Friday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Still no mention of amounts on NWS or accu.


----------



## CleanCutL&S

SnowGuy73;1712204 said:


> Maybe that 4 degrees is at midnight Wednesday.... I don't know, just saying.


Only supposed to be 5 for a high Weds, and -11 for the low (even colder then Tues.)


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1712214 said:


> I'm on 113th across from P & F machine... my wife works at a machine shop in the "corvette building" and that's where the truck was... I plow the lot there as well


Some reason I thought I saw one of your trucks coming onto 101 south of 81 maybe I was seeing things. So little further away. 2 miles maybe


----------



## SnowGuy73

CleanCutL&S;1712224 said:


> Only supposed to be 5 for a high Weds, and -11 for the low (even colder then Tues.)


Well I don't know what to tell you then.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Not sure what radar return you're posting Unit, but there's no moisture in the entire midwest.


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;1712220 said:


> Up to 40% chance of snow now for Friday.


had forecasted an inch with freezing rain behind it

usually means warm up and melt thereafter?

IDK still to far out

just checked met gens
all models are about an inch right now as well.
and real close in agreement.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1712220 said:


> Up to 40% chance of snow now for Friday.


I'm 20% Friday, 20% Friday night.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1712233 said:


> I'm 20% Friday, 20% Friday night.


Maybe it changed already!

Hahahahah.


----------



## SnowGuy73

You guys have fun holding down the fort!

I'm going to freeze my butt off at drill.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1712233 said:


> I'm 20% Friday, 20% Friday night.


Doesn't that equal 40%?


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1712229 said:


> Not sure what radar return you're posting Unit, but there's no moisture in the entire midwest.


HD
I believe


----------



## qualitycut

deicepro;1712172 said:


> I like the turkey sub....
> Basically a hot ham and cheese. ..


Wouldnt that be a turkey and cheese?


----------



## unit28

some green showing up in NDAK around Dickinson

http://radar.weather.gov/radar.php?rid=BIS&product=N0Z&overlay=11101111&loop=yes


----------



## deicepro

qualitycut;1712243 said:


> Wouldnt that be a turkey and cheese?


Yep.......


----------



## unit28

Light snow will move southeast across North Dakota Tonight. Up to One Half Inch of Accumulation possible northwest through central. Cold temperatures remain through Wednesday, then much milder Thursday through next weekend with highs 25-35 and lows 10-20......ABOVE!

where does it go after it hits Central NDAK...?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1712215 said:


> Don't leave your phone in your truck while at a fire call....
> 
> LCD will freeze and you will be left with a phone that has a black line through it.


Did the line go away?


----------



## Green Grass

Cb you win tickets on 93x?


----------



## unit28

Green Grass;1712258 said:


> Did the line go away?


I had something similar,
looked like a bubble almost.

Took forever, but it's gone.
I didn't try to fark with it because most times I make thimgs worse.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1712261 said:


> Cb you win tickets on 93x?


Not yet. Ill let you know after drill here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1712263 said:


> I had something similar,
> looked like a bubble almost.
> 
> Took forever, but it's gone.
> I didn't try to fark with it because most times I make thimgs worse.


It seems to be getting slightly better but definitely still there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1712253 said:


> Light snow will move southeast across North Dakota Tonight. Up to One Half Inch of Accumulation possible northwest through central. Cold temperatures remain through Wednesday, then much milder Thursday through next weekend with highs 25-35 and lows 10-20......ABOVE!
> 
> where does it go after it hits Central NDAK...?


NE SD then SW MN.


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;1712267 said:


> It seems to be getting slightly better but definitely still there.


when I said it took awhile...
it was like 3 weeks before it was all gone


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1712270 said:


> NE SD then SW MN.


That's what I'm hoping too.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

WTH. just read a post on the wifes facebook about a friend of hers daughter wanting snow. a friend of that person said she rented snow. how do you rent snow? did they take it back after they were done? if not how do you call it renting it?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1712273 said:


> WTH. just read a post on the wifes facebook about a friend of hers daughter wanting snow. a friend of that person said she rented snow. how do you rent snow? did they take it back after they were done? if not how do you call it renting it?


Rented a snow machine maybe?


----------



## qualitycut

And why are you reading your wife's facebook


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1712276 said:


> Rented a snow machine maybe?


no. they rented boxes of snow. 20 of them for the kids to play in on a weekend.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1712278 said:


> And why are you reading your wife's facebook


it was up. why not. she has nothing to hide. told her leave dozens of times. still here


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1712283 said:


> it was up. why not. she has nothing to hide. told her leave dozens of times. still here


I was kidding.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1712282 said:


> no. they rented boxes of snow. 20 of them for the kids to play in on a weekend.


Where do they live?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1712225 said:


> Some reason I thought I saw one of your trucks coming onto 101 south of 81 maybe I was seeing things. So little further away. 2 miles maybe


Could be... we take back roads a lot during heavy traffic


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1712261 said:


> Cb you win tickets on 93x?


Not this cb... were they any good?


----------



## SSS Inc.

This just in...

Firehouse subs is my new favorite place. The chatter on here got me to go today. I have been waiting but didn't know they were open.

I had the NewYork Steamer. Hope the name isn't a sign of things to come. :laughing: Awesome flavor and overall experience would put this at #2 on my list second only to cousins subs Pepperoni melt.

Kid #2 and #3 had some turkey one. Both had a difficult time keeping everything inside the bread. This is usually a sign of a good sandwich. Kid #2 tried the steamer and liked that better. 

Wife had the Engineer and loved it, then she had the sub. Just kidding. She did not rate it for me so I have no idea where it ranks in her head which is also fairly typical around here.

I elected to pick up and return home. I was the only customer and there were some hijinx upon my entering the establishment. This immediately stopped upon them noticing me and I was greeted warmly. I was asked if I had ever been there before and I said no. I was then given a crash course in the menu but then ordered three of the sandwiches he neglected to tell me about. Thanks for the info on Sandwich #1-2, 4, 6-7, 9-10 but I'll have the #3,5,8. While I waited there was an exuberant conversation about some "white boy" they all apparently know. It was not me apparently because I had not been to that party. I received my sandwiches and was thanked and asked to stay warm. I replied with, I hope you don't have to work too late. They agreed.

3 out 4 Stars.


----------



## qualitycut

Sss curling is on. Thanks for the info might need to try it tomorrow. I tried wich wich the other day and was pretty good as well.


----------



## TKLAWN

Thanks for the review. How's the pricing compared to others?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1712287 said:


> Where do they live?


Georgia. The one I posted about earlier with them worried about their pipes freezing


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1712035 said:


> That's a hell of a drive.


Had to stop and pick up stuff for dinner on the way home.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1712305 said:


> Sss curling is on. Thanks for the info might need to try it tomorrow. I tried wich wich the other day and was pretty good as well.


Never been to wich wich.

Thanks for the curling tip. As boring as many may think watching it is I got hooked during the olympics four years ago. So did the wife as she was always up with one of our kids at the time. It was always on after midnight.


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1712291 said:


> Could be... we take back roads a lot during heavy traffic


Wasnt a back road. Do you no where the old buses are. Off 101 Long driveway surrounded by swamp. Came out of there. Could have sworn it was your name


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;1712085 said:


> Saint francis...hiring firefighters....
> Big banner outside their station


stay away. they got problems like you can't believe.


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1712307 said:


> Thanks for the review. How's the pricing compared to others?


It was $21 after tax for a 12" and two 8". Its no $5 foot long but pretty comparable to all the other places. Seems Like I can't get out of Subway under $10 anymore with chips and drink.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1712239 said:


> You guys have fun holding down the fort!
> 
> I'm going to freeze my butt off at drill.


have fun with that


----------



## unit28

Hamelfire;1712325 said:


> stay away. they got problems like you can't believe.


I know a certain person from a hospital visit in **** R
I think she's a captain in SF?
IDK, but she semed nice at the time.

I was just posting in case anyone is looking
for a fire suppressant job


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;1712338 said:


> I know a certain person from a hospital visit in **** R
> I think she's a captain in SF?
> IDK, but she semed nice at the time.
> 
> I was just posting in case anyone is looking
> for a fire suppressant job


I will pm you a name I think its a friend of mine


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1712320 said:


> Wasnt a back road. Do you no where the old buses are. Off 101 Long driveway surrounded by swamp. Came out of there. Could have sworn it was your name


Hmm interesting... too bad I dont have gps hardwired yet... could tell pretty easily


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1712293 said:


> Not this cb... were they any good?


No clue just heard Chris from Maple Grove.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1712325 said:


> stay away. they got problems like you can't believe.


We all have problems it is just how big are they!


----------



## deicepro

Feels like it's warming up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Tried to clean up my emails. 

I've gone back 1 month.

I'm back to Dec. 9.

I've deleted 2500 emails, 90% are email notifications from PlowSite, 97% of those are the Minnesota thread.


----------



## TKLAWN

deicepro;1712380 said:


> Feels like it's warming up


Technically I guess it is.
Congrats on being a PS addict!
-15


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I decided to unsubscribe from the thread. Hopefully I don't miss when you guys post!!


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1712400 said:


> I decided to unsubscribe from the thread. Hopefully I don't miss when you guys post!!


Just switch to sprint and only 1/3 rd will come thru.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1712382 said:


> Tried to clean up my emails.
> 
> I've gone back 1 month.
> 
> I'm back to Dec. 9.
> 
> I've deleted 2500 emails, 90% are email notifications from PlowSite, 97% of those are the Minnesota thread.


I hate the notifications. I used to get them every time I replied to a new thread but finally switched my settings to no notification period.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1712400 said:


> I decided to unsubscribe from the thread. Hopefully I don't miss when you guys post!!


I have never subscribed, you should be fine. I just leave one of my Windows open with this thread and you will leave off from where you last read


----------



## deicepro

TKLAWN;1712396 said:


> Technically I guess it is.
> Congrats on being a PS addict!
> -15


At this rate I should hit the 2k club in two weeks


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1712408 said:


> Just switch to sprint and only 1/3 rd will come thru.


My Sprint has got a lot better since we were all complaining about it a few weeks back. I think I'm going to keep them and just take the 270ish dollar credit.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1712410 said:


> I have never subscribed, you should be fine. I just leave one of my Windows open with this thread and you will leave off from where you last read


This is what I normally do.
Then I'd click on the link in the notification email, and before I knew it, I'd have 14,windows of plowsite open on my phone, wondering why it was running like crap.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1712400 said:


> I decided to unsubscribe from the thread. Hopefully I don't miss when you guys post!!


Its pretty much constant as you know. I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

its -15. it was -12 around 5 pm


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1712417 said:


> Its pretty much constant as you know. I wouldn't worry too much.


Yah think.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1712413 said:


> My Sprint has got a lot better since we were all complaining about it a few weeks back. I think I'm going to keep them and just take the 270ish dollar credit.


Same here... they've been making a lot of progress on upgrades... now they just need to start adding towers in the dead spots


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1712413 said:


> My Sprint has got a lot better since we were all complaining about it a few weeks back. I think I'm going to keep them and just take the 270ish dollar credit.


I still drop calls when driving. I plan on keeping them you cant beat the price for unlimited everything. Just hope they hurry up. Im gonna call again and get my rate reduced for a couple of months.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1712426 said:


> Same here... they've been making a lot of progress on upgrades... now they just need to start adding towers in the dead spots


Me too. Just noticed today at my house I actually get good coverage. I rarely could make a call from my house in the past. Very annoying.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1712428 said:


> I still drop calls when driving. I plan on keeping them you cant beat the price for unlimited everything. Just hope they hurry up. Im gonna call again and get my rate reduced for a couple of months.


File a bbb claim.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1712441 said:


> File a bbb claim.


Is that what you did? I can't remember. I should do that because we have several phones and it has been bad up to this point. Not sure how you even go about doing it.

USA tied with Czech Republic in Curling.ussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflag


----------



## jimslawnsnow

watching tilted kilt on under cover boss. if there were some around here it looks interesting


----------



## deicepro

Ever been to a Twin Peaks....?

Very nice....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

no. is there any around? I did watch it on undercover boss as well


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1712464 said:


> no. is there any around? I did watch it on undercover boss as well


There is one in Iowa. Half the posts on their weather thread are about Twin Peaks. :laughing:


----------



## Ranger620

jimslawnsnow;1712451 said:


> watching tilted kilt on under cover boss. if there were some around here it looks interesting


Took the car to a show in wisc. We stayed in stevens point and went to twisted kilt. Not sure of it is the same. If i could get pics on here id share a few


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1712430 said:


> Me too. Just noticed today at my house I actually get good coverage. I rarely could make a call from my house in the past. Very annoying.


They've really been making progress in S Mpls specifically the last week or so... still more to go too!

I did a claim with the FCC


----------



## SSS Inc.

Last post in the Iowa Thread :laughing: I didn't realize i was that spot on.


----------



## deicepro

jimslawnsnow;1712464 said:


> no. is there any around? I did watch it on undercover boss as well


Last one I was in was Boise ID, oh one in vegas too....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1712473 said:


> There is one in Iowa. Half the posts on their weather thread are about Twin Peaks. :laughing:


if I ever won the lottery I would open up a franchise of either one. hooters is boring and failing


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1712447 said:


> Is that what you did? I can't remember. I should do that because we have several phones and it has been bad up to this point. Not sure how you even go about doing it.
> 
> USA tied with Czech Republic in Curling.ussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflag


Just go to the bbb site fill out a small form and Sprint will call in a week or so.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1712476 said:


> They've really been making progress in S Mpls specifically the last week or so... still more to go too!
> 
> I did a claim with the FCC


Did they give you anything?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

finally cancelled school


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1712479 said:


> Last post in the Iowa Thread :laughing: I didn't realize i was that spot on.


Haha. I know who that guy is. Hes around my age, has a picture thread over on lawnsite of his company.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1712479 said:


> Last post in the Iowa Thread :laughing: I didn't realize i was that spot on.


That's all they talk about is meet ups. Do they actually ever meet up?

I'm stuck watching the bachelor


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1712496 said:


> That's all they talk about is meet ups. Do they actually ever meet up?
> 
> I'm stuck watching the bachelor


one of the fakest shows made


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1712496 said:


> That's all they talk about is meet ups. Do they actually ever meet up?
> 
> I'm stuck watching the bachelor


Wife tried that I changed the channel.


----------



## Ranger620

jimslawnsnow;1712451 said:


> watching tilted kilt on under cover boss. if there were some around here it looks interesting


Scratch the last post went and looked it was tilted kilt. Got some good pics but cant get them on here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Forgot I have to unsubscribe from mobile too.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1712496 said:


> That's all they talk about is meet ups. Do they actually ever meet up?
> 
> I'm stuck watching the bachelor


I always figured that's all they do. Last year I got on there and gave them a hard time for not talking up some storm that was going to blast them. If the meet ups are as boring as the thread(not counting the ladies) I'm glad I'm not in Iowa.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1712500 said:


> one of the fakest shows made


I told her that and she got mad. She always tells me how fake my shows are.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1712511 said:


> I told her that and she got mad. She always tells me how fake my shows are.


we watched for the first season and few in the 2nd. dumbest show I ever watched.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1712507 said:


> Forgot I have to unsubscribe from mobile too.


It should be the same for both I think. Just set it to never subscribe and you'll be set. That's what I did.


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1712516 said:


> we watched for the first season and few in the 2nd. dumbest show I ever watched.


Better man then me I wouldn't even watch it.


----------



## BossPlow614

Heat wave. Just took this screenshot.


----------



## Green Grass

BossPlow614;1712521 said:


> Heat wave. Just took this screenshot.


I think you have been drinking.


----------



## BossPlow614

Green Grass;1712522 said:


> I think you have been drinking.


Nope! Went to the gym & then just ate dinner. Drinking water, that's it.
Watching the FSU Auburn game.


----------



## Ranger620

Tilted kilt in stevens point wisc


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1712526 said:


> Nope! Went to the gym & then just ate dinner. Drinking water, that's it.
> Watching the FSU Auburn game.


The accuracy of the weather channel never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1712527 said:


> View attachment 131783
> 
> Tilted kilt in stevens point wisc


Speaking of the weather, it looks a little warmer over there. Any more?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

K, take the TKilt and other topics to the IA thread if you want.

We've already been warned about chick talk here.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1712531 said:


> Speaking of the weather, it looks a little warmer over there. Any more?


Ive got lots more just not on this computer some on my phone hard for me to get them on here. computers not so much my thing. I'll work on it. Got the hooters girls and the car too


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1712533 said:


> K, take the TKilt and other topics to the IA thread if you want.
> 
> We've already been warned about chick talk here.


Picture of a girl (clothed) and a car should not be any concern. See worse on tv


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1712519 said:


> Better man then me I wouldn't even watch it.


I'm not really I'm branching out on Plowsite reading other threads. Only show with hot chicks I cant watch. She keeps asking me did you see that. Yup.......


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1712368 said:


> We all have problems it is just how big are they!


oh they got problem of personal relationships with male and female members if you know what I mean


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1712409 said:


> I hate the notifications. I used to get them every time I replied to a new thread but finally switched my settings to no notification period.


How did you do that? I thought I did but stil get from this room


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1712533 said:


> K, take the TKilt and other topics to the IA thread if you want.
> 
> We've already been warned about chick talk here.


The world is coming to an end if there can be no discussion of restaurants that can be a place of interest during the extreme cold temperatures. 
Here is the way I see it. There is a whole thread dedicated to scantily clad ladies. Secondly, every weather thread is off topic from time to time. So what really is the issue here. We have just combined the two from time to time. The brick and mortar of this thread is still the weather. At least half the posts today contained the temperature.

-17


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1712528 said:


> The accuracy of the weather channel never ceases to amaze me.


They're awful for forecasting but their radar is pretty good. This was just a glitch, its actually for a city down south (in the US, not Mn). Thought it was funny.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1712447 said:


> Is that what you did? I can't remember. I should do that because we have several phones and it has been bad up to this point. Not sure how you even go about doing it.
> 
> USA tied with Czech Republic in Curling.ussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflag


Did that. I got a call from complaint department at sprint got 4 free months


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1712554 said:


> The world is coming to an end if there can be no discussion of restaurants that can be a place of interest during the extreme cold temperatures.
> Here is the way I see it. There is a whole thread dedicated to scantily clad ladies. Secondly, every weather thread is off topic from time to time. So what really is the issue here. We have just combined the two from time to time. The brick and mortar of this thread is still the weather. At least half the posts today contained the temperature.
> 
> -17


Well said
-16 
WC-25


----------



## SSS Inc.

To unsubscribe to all threads.

-my account
-edit options
- Find this paragraph

Default Thread Subscription Mode
When you post a new thread, or reply to a topic, you can choose to automatically add that thread to your list of subscribed threads, with the option to receive email notification of new replies to that thread.
Default Thread Subscription Mode: select"DO NOT SUBSCRIBE"


EDIT: Still -17


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1712533 said:


> K, take the TKilt and other topics to the IA thread if you want.
> 
> We've already been warned about chick talk here.


Who gave a warning? Don't forget, there are other options available to us where we can continue this thread....


----------



## deicepro

Camden;1712569 said:


> Who gave a warning? Don't forget, there are other options available to us where we can continue this thread....


Im in...!

Nasty pics too...?


----------



## Camden

deicepro;1712571 said:


> Im in...!
> 
> Nasty pics too...?


Hahah - I was talking about another MN weather thread should any more warnings be given about posting some chick photos.


----------



## deicepro

Camden;1712575 said:


> Hahah - I was talking about another MN weather thread should any more warnings be given about posting some chick photos.


I knew what you talking about....
Ironic as I got a warning PM the other day....again....


----------



## deicepro

Im out, 12 hours of this thread and Im tired....
See ya'll 2morrow


----------



## Deershack

For a couple of years, I tried to get a meet up going here in the Spring. Few were interested. Thinking if I got a couple of hot girls to come, intrest would pick up. Anyone know of a couple I could invite?


----------



## Camden

Deershack;1712587 said:


> For a couple of years, I tried to get a meet up going here in the Spring. Few were interested. Thinking if I got a couple of hot girls to come, intrest would pick up. Anyone know of a couple I could invite?


Hopefully they're better looking than that girl on the last page.


----------



## Deershack

At my age, I can't be that choosey.


----------



## SnowGuy73

-18, calm wind,clear.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Deershack;1712587 said:


> For a couple of years, I tried to get a meet up going here in the Spring. Few were interested. Thinking if I got a couple of hot girls to come, intrest would pick up. Anyone know of a couple I could invite?


Based on what I've read Mbossjplowdubs614 may know a couple hotties. :laughing: Not sure though.

-17


----------



## Deershack

I'm like the dog chasing the car, when and if I catch it, I have to try and remember what to do with it.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1712599 said:


> Based on what I've read Mbossjplowdubs614 may know a couple hotties. :laughing: Not sure though.
> 
> -17


We may all need to buy new fancy pants to get their interest though


----------



## SSS Inc.

What's the temp in Sturgis. Just curious because I'm watching Full throttle saloon. Nothing too interesting to watch on that show though. 

-17


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1712607 said:


> What's the temp in Sturgis. Just curious because I'm watching Full throttle saloon. Nothing too interesting to watch on that show though.
> 
> -17


Used to be good, putting in white house down. Any one seen it?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1712604 said:


> We may all need to buy new fancy pants to get their interest though


I was thinking about that as well. My daughter has a bunch of jewels and things that we could stick on with a glue gun. She's home tomorrow because of the bitter cold sweeping across Minnesota so I will ask her then.

-17


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1712611 said:


> Used to be good, putting in white house down. Any one seen it?


What channel is that on?

-17


----------



## cbservicesllc

-16, -35 wc


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1712616 said:


> What channel is that on?
> 
> -17


Tru tv. .....


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1712623 said:


> Tru tv. .....


Comcast channel 51.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1712611 said:


> Used to be good, putting in white house down. Any one seen it?


Agreed, the show is getting a little boring.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1712625 said:


> Comcast channel 51.


What show are you talking about? I'm watching full throttle on tru tv right now. I was wondering about quality's whitehouse show.

Edit: Nevermind. I thought there was a show called white house down. It didn't click right away. My bad.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1712611 said:


> Used to be good, putting in white house down. Any one seen it?


I thought White House down was a pretty awesome movie! I was always a fan of the die hard movies and White House down is right in there with those.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1712616 said:


> What channel is that on?
> 
> -17


Red box DVD


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1712611 said:


> Used to be good, putting in white house down. Any one seen it?


I thought it was purty good.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1712639 said:


> Red box DVD


Thanks, It didn't click that you were talking about the movie. I was thinking tv show. I figured it out after Snoguys post. Haven't seen it so you better post a review.

-17


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1712627 said:


> What show are you talking about? I'm watching full throttle on tru tv right now. I was wondering about quality's whitehouse show.
> 
> Edit: Nevermind. I thought there was a show called white house down. It didn't click right away. My bad.


I'm watching your buddy, Ian...


----------



## SnowGuy73

I've never even hears of it. J


----------



## Ranger620

SnowGuy73;1712645 said:


> I'm watching your buddy, Ian...


Let me guess... It's going to be stupidcold


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1712647 said:


> I've never even hears of it. J


Is everything ok there????? You didn't post the temp.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ranger620;1712650 said:


> Let me guess... It's going to be stupidcold


#stupidcold..... "I've been using that for years, but tonight its #dangerouscold."

Moron!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1712653 said:


> Is everything ok there????? You didn't post the temp.


What the hell....

Fat fingers again.

-18.


----------



## qualitycut

So its supposed to be colder tonight then last


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1712599 said:


> Based on what I've read Mbossjplowdubs614 may know a couple hotties. :laughing: Not sure though.
> 
> -17


Haha, yes I do, but I'm sure not letting a bunch of guys like most of y'all meet them.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1712657 said:


> So its supposed to be colder tonight then last


I guess.....


----------



## CityGuy

-18
WC -33

feeking cold


----------



## SnowGuy73

I just dumped milk all over myself, the dog, the couch, and every thing else.


----------



## CityGuy

how many people out there are going to be pounding salt to lots come thursday or friday with the warmer temps?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1712665 said:


> I just dumped milk all over myself, the dog, the couch, and every thing else.


easy there cowboy


----------



## SnowGuy73

hamelfire;1712666 said:


> how many people out there are going to be pounding salt to lots come thursday or friday with the warmer temps?


l

.

L


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1712668 said:


> easy there cowboy


We got her...


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1712670 said:


> l
> 
> .
> 
> L


nice post 
:laughing:
:laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1712666 said:


> how many people out there are going to be pounding salt to lots come thursday or friday with the warmer temps?


Ah, let mother nature take care of it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1712670 said:


> l
> 
> .
> 
> L


What in the hell is this?!?!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1712681 said:


> Ah, let mother nature take care of it.


I would but hw many do you think will be doing it?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1712682 said:


> What in the hell is this?!?!


I don;t know you posted it


----------



## CityGuy

so when is the next storm of more than an inch coming in?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1712683 said:


> I would but hw many do you think will be doing it?


47...................

Maybe 51.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1712684 said:


> I don;t know you posted it


I dont remember doing it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1712687 said:


> so when is the next storm of more than an inch coming in?


January 19th.


----------



## CityGuy

Still -18 here


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1712682 said:


> What in the hell is this?!?!


Its your post.

-18


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1712690 said:


> January 19th.


Guessing I assume?


----------



## Green Grass

Watching Lethal Weapon 2 on HBO


-18


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1712694 said:


> Guessing I assume?


Mine prediction.


----------



## SnowGuy73

-18. 

Calm.

Clear. 

Tired.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1712699 said:


> Mine prediction.


I will go with it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1712697 said:


> Watching Lethal Weapon 2 on HBO
> 
> -18


Is that the one with the hot chick?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1712701 said:


> I will go with it.


I meant my petition.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1712702 said:


> Is that the one with the hot chick?


Nope

-18


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1712665 said:


> I just dumped milk all over myself, the dog, the couch, and every thing else.


Sounds like you were trying to wash the peanut butter off


----------



## Green Grass

Snow your phone any better?

-18


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1712705 said:


> Nope
> 
> -18


Ah, too bad.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1712707 said:


> Snow your phone any better?
> 
> -18


Nope, still got the line.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1712706 said:


> Sounds like you were trying to wash the peanut butter off


Whatever works, right!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1712710 said:


> Nope, still got the line.


Let's nuke it and see if the warmth helps?


----------



## CityGuy

world war 2 in color on the military channel.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1712712 said:


> Let's nuke it and see if the warmth helps?


That might make it worse...


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1712715 said:


> That might make it worse...


Only one way to find out?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1712715 said:


> That might make it worse...


try it and let us know


----------



## SnowGuy73

-18. 

Light bulb.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Maybe its getting worse....


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1712722 said:


> -18.
> 
> Light bulb.


Light bulb?? or wet bulb??


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1712722 said:


> -18.
> 
> Light bulb.


Dim??????

-18


----------



## SnowGuy73

-18

Fishing pole.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Hamelfire;1712666 said:


> how many people out there are going to be pounding salt to lots come thursday or friday with the warmer temps?


Had one property manager call today and he said to salt all of his lots tonight.  I told him we should probably wait a couple days.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Womens hockey is on. USA vs. CANADA. ussmileyflagussmileyflag

Its in ND, looks cold there.

-17


----------



## Drakeslayer

There are a couple hotties! I mean it's cold up there.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Just watched lizard lick. A guy had a stolen vehicle and got arrested. There was a mowing rig at his house too


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1712736 said:


> Just watched lizard lick. A guy had a stolen vehicle and got arrested. There was a mowing rig at his house too


Now thats the fakest show around


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1712736 said:


> Just watched lizard lick. A guy had a stolen vehicle and got arrested. There was a mowing rig at his house too


That show is terrible!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1712732 said:


> Womens hockey is on. USA vs. CANADA. ussmileyflagussmileyflag
> 
> Its in ND, looks cold there.
> 
> -17


What channel?


----------



## Drakeslayer

jimslawnsnow;1712736 said:


> Just watched lizard lick. A guy had a stolen vehicle and got arrested. There was a mowing rig at his house too


He must work for Mowz. Needed some cash to make up for the $8 lawn.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1712747 said:


> He must work for Mowz. Needed some cash to make up for the $8 lawn.


Hahahahah!


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;1712747 said:


> He must work for Mowz. Needed some cash to make up for the $8 lawn.


That high must be a 2 acre lot!


----------



## Drakeslayer

SnowGuy73;1712742 said:


> What channel?


NBCSP 68 on comcast.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1712754 said:


> NBCSP 68 on comcast.


thank you!


----------



## SnowGuy73

-18. 

.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;1712747 said:


> He must work for Mowz. Needed some cash to make up for the $8 lawn.


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1712739 said:


> Now thats the fakest show around


I think operation repo is


----------



## BossPlow614

jimslawnsnow;1712736 said:


> Just watched lizard lick. A guy had a stolen vehicle and got arrested. There was a mowing rig at his house too


I love the main guy on there's analogies of everything. I remember hearing on one episode, "man that boy's nuttier than squirrel sh!t !". :laughing:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1712740 said:


> That show is terrible!


Like many. But its entrainment


----------



## Green Grass

-18..........


----------



## BossPlow614

About 4.5 min left in the game & FSU scores a 100 yard TD to take the lead by 3 with the extra point. This game is going to be crazy at the finish.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Crazy finish.


----------



## Camden

What a great 3 days of football. Chiefs-Indy game was awesome, SF-Packers game had a perfect ending and now tonight's BCS game went back-and-forth right up until the final 20 seconds. Good stuff.

Oh and this is supposed to be a weather related thread....it's still below freezing here.


----------



## qualitycut

Forgot that was on. Crap


----------



## deicepro

I can't sleep...wide awake...


----------



## skorum03

deicepro;1712810 said:


> I can't sleep...wide awake...


Neither can I

-18


----------



## SnowGuy73

I slept like a baby....


----------



## SnowGuy73

-14, calm, overcast.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS has me down to a 20% day and night for snow/sleet mix Friday.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1712858 said:


> NWS has me down to a 20% day and night for snow/sleet mix Friday.


I'm at 40% day mainly before 3pm and 20% at night.

-11


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1712855 said:


> I slept like a baby....


I would agree. Just wish the kids did not get up so early!

-14 calm


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1712865 said:


> I'm at 40% day mainly before 3pm and 20% at night.
> 
> -11


Mine isn't that detailed yet.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1712867 said:


> I would agree. Just wish the kids did not get up so early!
> 
> -14 calm


I was awoken by a loud, rapid beeping.


----------



## SnowGuy73

-14, calm, overcast.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1712869 said:


> I was awoken by a loud, rapid beeping.


That happens! Was it atleast anything good?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1712872 said:


> That happens! Was it atleast anything good?


Nope! Traffic control at a crash.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1712869 said:


> I was awoken by a loud, rapid beeping.


Yup, forgot to turn the alarm off.
-12


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1712874 said:


> Yup, forgot to turn the alarm off.
> -12


Well, were all up. Who's buying breakfast?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1712873 said:


> Nope! Traffic control at a crash.


Dumb! That's a cops job.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1712880 said:


> Dumb! That's a cops job.


Too cold for them, doughnuts to eat!


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1712879 said:


> Well, were all up. Who's buying breakfast?


No school again. So we have another exciting day planned. Oh Boy!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Who had s fire last night?

I remember waking up at some point last night to someone being called to a structure.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1712879 said:


> Well, were all up. Who's buying breakfast?


I think SSS still owes us.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1712885 said:


> No school again. So we have another exciting day planned. Oh Boy!!!


I have got to get out of the house today.

I can't sit and watch daytime tv another day. I'm thinking menards.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1712887 said:


> I think SSS still owes us.


He owes me breakfast and meatballs!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1712888 said:


> I have got to get out of the house today.
> 
> I can't sit and watch daytime tv another day. I'm thinking menards.


My truck shows -9 in St. Boni right now


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1712894 said:


> My truck shows -9 in St. Boni right now


Mine was showing -17 but the phone and my thermometer shows -14.


----------



## Green Grass

Heat wave -8


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1712908 said:


> Heat wave -8


Lucky!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I'm at -9 now. Can't wait for the warm up


----------



## scott3430

-22 I got you all beat


----------



## jimslawnsnow

scott3430;1712930 said:


> -22 I got you all beat


You can have it


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1712934 said:


> You can have it


Agreed......


----------



## CityGuy

Good morning boys its a balmy 60 degrees in the shop today. I will be sweeping the same corner I swept yesterday. And this afternoon I may even clean out the plow truck.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm still -20.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I was mistaken. -23 per NWS.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hammer didn't even mention Friday on the seven day, only saying a warm up coming and we will get back into an active weather pattern come next week.


----------



## SnowGuy73

-14, calm, hazy sun.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1712958 said:


> Good morning boys its a balmy 60 degrees in the shop today. I will be sweeping the same corner I swept yesterday. And this afternoon I may even clean out the plow truck.


Sounds like fun.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1712970 said:


> Hammer didn't even mention Friday on the seven day, only saying a warm up coming and we will get back into an active weather pattern come next week.


Accuweather has us with snow every 2-3 days next week starting with a 1.3" on Monday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'll have to go get another pallet of salt I suppose, after my shoveler salted sidewalks at the townhomes on Sunday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

One of my greatest fears realized this morning, with the car losing control on an overpass and falling onto the freeway below.

I HATE the Bong bridge in Superior.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1712980 said:


> Accuweather has us with snow every 2-3 days next week starting with a 1.3" on Monday.


Wonderful........


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1712986 said:


> One of my greatest fears realized this morning, with the car losing control on an overpass and falling onto the freeway below.
> 
> I HATE the Bong bridge in Superior.


Had that happen in Shakopee here a couple weeks back.

The driver Went off of the 169 overpass, landed in the river bottoms and died.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1712986 said:


> One of my greatest fears realized this morning, with the car losing control on an overpass and falling onto the freeway below.
> 
> I HATE the Bong bridge in Superior.


That happened today???? I also hate that bridge. I've been on it about 100 times mostly in the winter and I've never had a smooth drive.


----------



## IDST

LwnmwrMan22;1712986 said:


> One of my greatest fears realized this morning, with the car losing control on an overpass and falling onto the freeway below.
> 
> I HATE the Bong bridge in Superior.


you should try driving a semi across it once with 40 mph winds.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1712995 said:


> That happened today???? I also hate that bridge. I've been on it about 100 times mostly in the winter and I've never had a smooth drive.


Then one today was 35E / 694 up in Little Canada.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu has me with ice Friday night, 0.06 ice Saturday night,and 0.46 snow Monday night.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1712999 said:


> Then one today was 35E / 694 up in Little Canada.


I saw that, sounds like the driver is ok.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I need to get salt this week as well.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1712980 said:


> Accuweather has us with snow every 2-3 days next week starting with a 1.3" on Monday.


accu shows nothing for me in January. just some flurries here and there


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1713006 said:


> accu shows nothing for me in January. just some flurries here and there


Maybe they will all go along and north of 94.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dale K on 9 worried about lawn and landscape with salt applications.

Now I'll get emails asking if we use pet friendly salt.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1713001 said:


> Accu has me with ice Friday night, 0.06 ice Saturday night,and 0.46 snow Monday night.


accu shows no snow just .03 ice Friday night


----------



## SSS Inc.

If Friday nudges just about 50-60 miles NE we may have something to plow Friday Night. Its not that far away from us right now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1713007 said:


> Maybe they will all go along and north of 94.


Well that didn't last long.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1713007 said:


> Maybe they will all go along and north of 94.


it could. did any of you in the metro plow last January? we didn't down here, just a couple side walks got done once or twice


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1713012 said:


> If Friday nudges just about 50-60 miles NE we may have something to plow Friday Night. Its not that far away from us right now.


Make it 40 so you get it, but I don't.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1713012 said:


> If Friday nudges just about 50-60 miles NE we may have something to plow Friday Night. Its not that far away from us right now.


I haven't been paying much attention... Hoping it all goes away.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1713016 said:


> it could. did any of you in the metro plow last January? we didn't down here, just a couple side walks got done once or twice


If we did, it was minimal. I remember everyone calling last winter a bust.


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1713022 said:


> If we did, it was minimal. I remember everyone calling last winter a bust.


I think a time or two.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NWS shows .2'' of snow no ice and a bunch of sleet


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1713026 said:


>


is this guy ever right? I remember someone always posts his stuff and it seems way off


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1713033 said:


> is this guy ever right? I remember someone always posts his stuff and it seems way off


John Dee is very good most of the time.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamel..... Green.......

Either of you on?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1713033 said:


> is this guy ever right? I remember someone always posts his stuff and it seems way off


I use JohnDee's graphic posts as a quick guide to what may happen, a visual.

Last week he nailed the 2" that the east side of the city got when everyone else called for "less than an inch".

IMO, he's more general, and you need to use the graphs as a way to see where the storms are traveling.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1713044 said:


> I use JohnDee's graphic posts as a quick guide to what may happen, a visual.
> 
> Last week he nailed the 2" that the east side of the city got when everyone else called for "less than an inch".
> 
> IMO, he's more general, and you need to use the graphs as a way to see where the storms are traveling.


I would agree with the above. He is more concerned with snowmobiling snow than an inch or two for snowplowers. Last year he got burned a lot with all the late weekend storms since his last post for the week would be Friday morning. A lot can change in 2+ days.


----------



## SnowGuy73

60% of the time, he's right everytime!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Looks like some indoor skating is on tap for today. Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

Anyone have an opinion of acme tools?


----------



## Ranger620

SnowGuy73;1713054 said:


> Anyone have an opinion of acme tools?


More expensive than menards/home depot bit they will always have what your looking for also every brand under one roof no driving around.
What you looking for??


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hey Jim....

I thought melt all was going to contact us all yesterday with their MN location?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ranger620;1713062 said:


> More expensive than menards/home depot bit they will always have what your looking for also every brand under one roof no driving around.
> What you looking for??


Nothing at all.... Haha.

I was just thinking of heading to cabelas today and that is on the way. Always wanted to check it out but never did.

I need to get out of the house today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1713053 said:


> Looks like some indoor skating is on tap for today. Thumbs Up


Sounds like fun.


----------



## Ranger620

You can burn up a hour in there in no time.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ranger620;1713071 said:


> You can burn up a hour in there in no time.


Good to hear. Thanks for the info, ill check it out.


----------



## Ranger620

If you enjoy shooting and dont bring any kids rogers has a new gun range that just opened up. Easy way to burn a few more hrs. Onky a 25 yard range though


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1713064 said:


> Hey Jim....
> 
> I thought melt all was going to contact us all yesterday with their MN location?


I forgot about that. figured it wouldn't happen


----------



## qualitycut

I'm doing a target run and then to try fire house subs


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1713076 said:


> Good to hear. Thanks for the info, ill check it out.


Been to Acme. Much like a Fastenal store if you've ever been there, except more power tools. And different.


----------



## mnlefty

SnowGuy73;1713054 said:


> Anyone have an opinion of acme tools?


Just be careful with their stuff... never worked out too well for Wile E. Coyote.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1713093 said:


> Been to Acme. Much like a Fastenal store if you've ever been there, except more power tools. And different.


Ha ha that got a chuckle out of me. Same but more tools and differant lol


----------



## SSS Inc.

Good News! Our shop is not a flooded disaster. Its a comfortable 45*. :waving:

Also: The NAM model, that doesn't quite go far enough into the future yet, has the storm well east of where the GFS sets it up. If this holds true for them in future runs we wouldn't get anything. But maybe they're all wrong.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1713091 said:


> I'm doing a target run and then to try fire house subs


It's pretty tasty! At least the NY Steamer was anyway.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

left another post for them at melt. didn't think it would go too far. 

speaking of salt does US salt have 2000lb totes or the ability? if anyone knows it would be great


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1713101 said:


> It's pretty tasty! At least the NY Steamer was anyway.


There's NO WAY I could order a NY Steamer.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1713108 said:


> There's NO WAY I could order a NY Steamer.


It was difficult getting the words out when I ordered but I figured its on their menu so what the hell. It has a number as well if that would be more comfortable for you. :laughing:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I spun the wheel several times at the artic pusher. first a hat then it said I won a shirt then shirt won shirt. then won a hat again and said I won a shirt. then I won the ipod but said I won a shirt. I think its rigged or all they have is shirts. or perhaps they have it to recognize your ip address


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1713115 said:


> I spun the wheel several times at the artic pusher. first a hat then it said I won a shirt then shirt won shirt. then won a hat again and said I won a shirt. then I won the ipod but said I won a shirt. I think its rigged or all they have is shirts. or perhaps they have it to recognize your ip address


So far we have received two shirts. No hats.

Here's a picture of the steamer.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1713118 said:


> So far we have received two shirts. No hats.
> 
> Here's a picture of the steamer.


At least I clicked on it before I thought I should be clicking on it.

Had MJDon not been here to chastise us lately, no way would I had clicked on that.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1713043 said:


> Hamel..... Green.......
> 
> Either of you on?


What's up?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1713120 said:


> At least I clicked on it before I thought I should be clicking on it.
> 
> Had MJDon not been here to chastise us lately, no way would I had clicked on that.


I wouldn't post anything inappropriate.


----------



## deicepro

jimslawnsnow;1713105 said:


> left another post for them at melt. didn't think it would go too far.
> 
> speaking of salt does US salt have 2000lb totes or the ability? if anyone knows it would be great


They can fill totes but I think they want to know ahead of time....


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1713054 said:


> Anyone have an opinion of acme tools?


They have what you need when you need it... had to get a replacement tone probe tool that wasn't a piece of junk on a saturday and they had it


----------



## deicepro

SSS Inc.;1713118 said:


> So far we have received two shirts.


They will actually send you shirts..?

I need some new work shirts..haha


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1713105 said:


> left another post for them at melt. didn't think it would go too far.
> 
> speaking of salt does US salt have 2000lb totes or the ability? if anyone knows it would be great


Ya seem like a bunch of idiots!

I don't think they have totes, but I really don't know.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

deicepro;1713131 said:


> They can fill totes but I think they want to know ahead of time....


OK thanks. I will be up for green expo and might as well get some for when we get ice


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1713121 said:


> What's up?


Starwest motorsport... Opinions?


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1713132 said:


> They have what you need when you need it... had to get a replacement tone probe tool that wasn't a piece of junk on a saturday and they had it


10-4.

I'm at Starwest now and heading there next.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1713137 said:


> OK thanks. I will be up for green expo and might as well get some for when we get ice


What day you going?


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1713138 said:


> Starwest motorsport... Opinions?


What you buying?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1713126 said:


> I wouldn't post anything inappropriate.


Just giving ya crapola.

Another buddy just had a town home email wondering why they hadn't been through to plow all the little snows that we have had.


----------



## ryde307

I can't keep up. I think I missed 75+ pages. 
I'm just hoping for some snow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1713144 said:


> What you buying?


Well..... That was fast!

I came all the way up here for a new generator, a Honda eu2000. "We have them, how many you want".

They have been out for awhile now, should be in in a few days.....

Assclowns!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1713156 said:


> Well..... That was fast!
> 
> I came all the way up here for a new generator, a Honda eu2000. "We have them, how many you want".
> 
> They have been out for awhile now, should be in in a few days.....
> 
> Assclowns!


This is why I don't travel for a deal... Always bites me in the rear!


----------



## mnglocker

SnowGuy73;1713138 said:


> Starwest motorsport... Opinions?


Thumbs Up

Two bikes, a truck and a bunch of parts and accessories. They've treated me very well over the last 4 years.


----------



## Ranger620

SnowGuy73;1713156 said:


> Well..... That was fast!
> 
> I came all the way up here for a new generator, a Honda eu2000. "We have them, how many you want".
> 
> They have been out for awhile now, should be in in a few days.....
> 
> Assclowns!


Was that acme tool. I was at fleet farm the other day and saw Honda generators. May be worth checking them if your looking


----------



## mnglocker

SnowGuy73;1713156 said:


> Well..... That was fast!
> 
> I came all the way up here for a new generator, a Honda eu2000. "We have them, how many you want".
> 
> They have been out for awhile now, should be in in a few days.....
> 
> Assclowns!


Call them up and talk to Tom Sifter or Todd Peterson. They'll get the issue resolved. They've got a few newbs to straighten out that came with the twin cities autogroup buy out.


----------



## Ccl

Hamelfire;1712325 said:


> stay away. they got problems like you can't believe.


What about fridley fire or anoka Champlain fire Good, bad buddy is looking to get on from what I know fridley is good but do not know much about anoka


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1713138 said:


> Starwest motorsport... Opinions?


I don't know now that they have new owners. What you looking for?


----------



## Green Grass

Green Grass;1713166 said:


> I don't know now that they have new owners. What you looking for?


While I type one post there are 8 new ones


----------



## skorum03

ryde307;1713154 said:


> I can't keep up. I think I missed 75+ pages.
> I'm just hoping for some snow.


Also hoping for snow.

-7


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1713142 said:


> What day you going?


Thursday as of now


----------



## SnowGuy73

Probably ain't worth the phone call buy thanks!

-5 in Plymouth.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1713194 said:


> Also hoping for snow.
> 
> -7


Get more on contracts, don't have anything to worry about other than keeping up.

That, and subs wondering when they're going to be paid their padded hours.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1713200 said:


> Probably ain't worth the phone call buy thanks!
> 
> -5 in Plymouth.


Man, you either have summer sausage fingers or need a new phone......just saying.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1713202 said:


> Get more on contracts, don't have anything to worry about other than keeping up.
> 
> That, and subs wondering when they're going to be paid their padded hours.


Next year I would like to add some commercial stuff. As of right now I'm all residential. But I am young and somewhat new to the game.

Wouldn't want to deal with subs at this point.

-7


----------



## jimslawnsnow

0 in cannon falls


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1713209 said:


> Next year I would like to add some commercial stuff. As of right now I'm all residential. But I am young and somewhat new to the game.
> 
> Wouldn't want to deal with subs at this point.
> 
> -7


I'm not going to deal with subs anymore either.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1713206 said:


> Man, you either have summer sausage fingers or need a new phone......just saying.


Fat sausage fingers!

You of all people should know this, I've only mentioned it about 25 times.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1713196 said:


> Thursday as of now


I'm not sure if I will go twice or just Friday for the recert.


----------



## SnowGuy73

-4 Plymouth.


----------



## ryde307

We are 100% commercial. 35%-40% contract. With salting and hauling all being extra we make more money when it snows.
We have a few subs all are good. We pay per site though not hourly.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Acme tool was nice, I bought a new leatherman for the lake.


----------



## qualitycut

Well didnt read the menu so ordered medium thinking that was pop size and the bread is a little crunchy for my liking. But not bad


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1713222 said:


> Acme tool was nice, I bought a new leatherman for the lake.


See?? Told you it was like Fastenal but more tools and different.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1713218 said:


> I'm not sure if I will go twice or just Friday for the recert.


Going Friday for the show


----------



## Greenery

Boy it's slowing down in here only two pages so far today..

Was up by Lutsen last week/weekend and saw A few interesting things.

First was this guy on Sunday morning it was about -24 at the time.








He had a tarp for a roof that was flailing everywhere and a one gallon gas can for fuel. He was doing a blazing 35 mph's down the highway with few places to pass.. I wish I would have gotten a side shot of him LOL.

My guess is he was headed to AZ to the dunes maybe?


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1713225 said:


> See?? Told you it was like Fastenal but more tools and different.


It's like but different


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1713043 said:


> Hamel..... Green.......
> 
> Either of you on?


Back whats up?


----------



## CityGuy

Ccl;1713163 said:


> What about fridley fire or anoka Champlain fire Good, bad buddy is looking to get on from what I know fridley is good but do not know much about anoka


Have not hear anything bad about wither. Know the former chief at friedly. Great guy. Anoka is a good place. 1 guy yo watch out for at ac but thats it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1713232 said:


> Back whats up?


Nevermind, I got it. Thanks.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1713215 said:


> I'm not going to deal with subs anymore either.


Yeah after hearing your horror stories, I think I will be pretty choosy on I sub... if ever.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1713236 said:


> Nevermind, I got it. Thanks.


I saw that. I have never dealt with them so could not have told you anyhting anyways.


----------



## Greenery

I can't seem to get a couple of my photos to load..

Heres one of the sleds. The snow was awesome up there.


----------



## CityGuy

channe 4 says it's 0 now in the metro???????


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1713241 said:


> I saw that. I have never dealt with them so could not have told you anyhting anyways.


Copy that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1713245 said:


> channe 4 says it's 0 now in the metro???????


I'm at -3 in Eden prairie.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1713252 said:


> I'm at -3 in Eden prairie.


just saw on news


----------



## cbservicesllc

-1 says the truck


----------



## CityGuy

wow the wild don't play until 930 tonight. Going to be a late night I think


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1713264 said:


> wow the wild don't play until 930 tonight. Going to be a late night I think


Must be on the west coast.


----------



## deicepro

Cheapest place to buy a Honda 2000 is northern tool with a coupon. ..!


----------



## deicepro

Is the firehouse subs in Plymouth by the wendys....?


----------



## Greenery

Hehe just read this on a snowmobile forum.

1989: Noel Brown a senior environmental official at the UN- entire nations could be wiped off the earth if global warming is not reversed by the year 2000. Coastal flooding and crop failures will create eco refugees.- San Jose Mercury News

Dec. 12, 1995: The IPCC says the earth's temperature could rise by between 33 and 38F by 2010. Temperatures will continue rising after that even if greenhouse gases emissions are stabilized.- Rueter News Service as reported in the Desert News

In 2007 climate scientist Wieslaw Maslowski warns the American Geophysical Union that the Arctic could be ice free by the summer of 2013


----------



## Ranger620

Hamelfire;1713264 said:


> wow the wild don't play until 930 tonight. Going to be a late night I think


Playing LA. Koivu out with a broken ankle parise out. Were in trouble


----------



## CityGuy

deicepro;1713279 said:


> Is the firehouse subs in Plymouth by the wendys....?


yes
in the new nail/hair palce I think


----------



## deicepro

greenery;1713283 said:


> Hehe just read this on a snowmobile forum.
> 
> 1989: Noel Brown a senior environmental official at the UN- entire nations could be wiped off the earth if global warming is not reversed by the year 2000. Coastal flooding and crop failures will create eco refugees.- San Jose Mercury News
> 
> Dec. 12, 1995: The IPCC says the earth's temperature could rise by between 33 and 38F by 2010. Temperatures will continue rising after that even if greenhouse gases emissions are stabilized.- Rueter News Service as reported in the Desert News
> 
> In 2007 climate scientist Wieslaw Maslowski warns the American Geophysical Union that the Arctic could be ice free by the summer of 2013


Such a scam


----------



## deicepro

Hamelfire;1713295 said:


> yes
> in the new nail/hair palce I think


Awesome. ...heading there now


----------



## cbservicesllc

greenery;1713283 said:


> Hehe just read this on a snowmobile forum.
> 
> 1989: Noel Brown a senior environmental official at the UN- entire nations could be wiped off the earth if global warming is not reversed by the year 2000. Coastal flooding and crop failures will create eco refugees.- San Jose Mercury News
> 
> Dec. 12, 1995: The IPCC says the earth's temperature could rise by between 33 and 38F by 2010. Temperatures will continue rising after that even if greenhouse gases emissions are stabilized.- Rueter News Service as reported in the Desert News
> 
> In 2007 climate scientist Wieslaw Maslowski warns the American Geophysical Union that the Arctic could be ice free by the summer of 2013


That's cute...


----------



## CityGuy

deicepro;1713297 said:


> Awesome. ...heading there now


I should clarify as there are 2 wendys in town. It's the one off 55 and 494


----------



## qualitycut

greenery;1713283 said:


> Hehe just read this on a snowmobile forum.
> 
> 1989: Noel Brown a senior environmental official at the UN- entire nations could be wiped off the earth if global warming is not reversed by the year 2000. Coastal flooding and crop failures will create eco refugees.- San Jose Mercury News
> 
> Dec. 12, 1995: The IPCC says the earth's temperature could rise by between 33 and 38F by 2010. Temperatures will continue rising after that even if greenhouse gases emissions are stabilized.- Rueter News Service as reported in the Desert News
> 
> In 2007 climate scientist Wieslaw Maslowski warns the American Geophysical Union that the Arctic could be ice free by the summer of 2013


Gore mad his millions now hr doesn't say boo about it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

greenery;1713242 said:


> I can't seem to get a couple of my photos to load..
> 
> Heres one of the sleds. The snow was awesome up there.
> View attachment 131827


We took off from two harbors and went up to Finland and Isabella. The snow was awesome! Lots of deep stuff to test the new assault out with


----------



## SnowGuy73

deicepro;1713277 said:


> Cheapest place to buy a Honda 2000 is northern tool with a coupon. ..!


Where do I get said coupon and how much?


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1713331 said:


> Where do I get said coupon and how much?


They send coupons every month with there ad they mail


----------



## Polarismalibu

My phone says it's 3 degrees out. Time to get the shorts out!


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;1713326 said:


> We took off from two harbors and went up to Finland and Isabella. The snow was awesome! Lots of deep stuff to test the new assault out with


Nice, we pretty much rode the same area. I seen one other new Assault I think it was a white 600, It was with a black Arctic cat. Maybe you?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1713333 said:


> They send coupons every month with there ad they mail


Ah, I don't get those ads.


----------



## SnowGuy73

2 degrees, clear, calm. 

Shakopee at 14:06.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Maplewood Mall. +4 F. On the way to the Maplewood Firehouse.


----------



## SSS Inc.

greenery;1713283 said:


> Hehe just read this on a snowmobile forum.
> 
> 1989: Noel Brown a senior environmental official at the UN- entire nations could be wiped off the earth if global warming is not reversed by the year 2000. Coastal flooding and crop failures will create eco refugees.- San Jose Mercury News
> 
> Dec. 12, 1995: The IPCC says the earth's temperature could rise by between 33 and 38F by 2010. Temperatures will continue rising after that even if greenhouse gases emissions are stabilized.- Rueter News Service as reported in the Desert News
> 
> In 2007 climate scientist Wieslaw Maslowski warns the American Geophysical Union that the Arctic could be ice free by the summer of 2013


Well duh. Of course none of that happened because Minneapolis has been putting in all these awesome bike lanes and light rail in.

Don't forget its called Climate Change now too. This is why it was so cold in December in MN. Don't you read Paul Douglas????

First it was global cooling so we fixed that but a little too much so it became global warming. Now we are overdoing that a bit and we're left with hot summers and cold winters. We're in so deep now I don't even know what season we are in anymore.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1713357 said:


> Maplewood Mall. +4 F. On the way to the Maplewood Firehouse.


Get the big one for $2 more. Try the steamer!:laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

The NAM looks like its taking a pretty good jump to the west on Friday but still misses us. Hmm.


----------



## Ranger620

SnowGuy73;1713331 said:


> Where do I get said coupon and how much?


Spend $250 or more and get $50 off. I have a coupon at home if your going there you can have it or ask the store if they have an extra. im ten minutes from there


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1713363 said:


> Get the big one for $2 more. Try the steamer!:laughing:


Yes the medium is small I was mad I didn't get the large


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ranger620;1713390 said:


> Spend $250 or more and get $50 off. I have a coupon at home if your going there you can have it or ask the store if they have an extra. im ten minutes from there


Ill give them a call and see what they get for them. Thanks.


----------



## andersman02

SSS Inc.;1713387 said:


> The NAM looks like its taking a pretty good jump to the west on Friday but still misses us. Hmm.


Im looking to go up to lutsen this weekend, whats it look like in laymens terms?!


----------



## SnoFarmer

In the arrowhead,^ warm, highs in the 20's Pc on Sat with a chance of snow on Sun.


----------



## SSS Inc.

andersman02;1713418 said:


> Im looking to go up to lutsen this weekend, whats it look like in laymens terms?!


Not sure where you are but in the metro the current thinking is that it will slide to our SE. But its still 3 days away so who knows. Check back in a few days.


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1713423 said:


> Not sure where you are but in the metro the current thinking is that it will slide to our SE. But its still 3 days away so who knows. Check back in a few days.


What do you think it will do in Rochester?


----------



## Greenery

andersman02;1713418 said:


> Im looking to go up to lutsen this weekend, whats it look like in laymens terms?!


We may head back up also IF the weather looks good here.

You Skiing, Snowmobiling?


----------



## Greenery

SnoFarmer;1713420 said:


> In the arrowhead,^ warm, highs in the 20's Pc on Sat with a chance of snow on Sun.


Are you in that area? Whereabouts?


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1713426 said:


> What do you think it will do in Rochester?


You are right in the outer edge of it at this point. But again it hard to say where it will ultimately end up and what type of precip. will be involved.


----------



## deicepro

Any of you guys lay cultured stone..?

4° here


----------



## Camden

deicepro;1713445 said:


> Any of you guys lay cultured stone..?


No, just pipe.


----------



## CityGuy

deicepro;1713445 said:


> Any of you guys lay cultured stone..?
> 
> 4° here


Nope not here


----------



## banonea

Hamelfire;1713452 said:


> Nope not here


I have and do....


----------



## andersman02

greenery;1713431 said:


> We may head back up also IF the weather looks good here.
> 
> You Skiing, Snowmobiling?


Snowboarding and  for the weekend hopefully:salute:


----------



## qualitycut

deicepro;1713445 said:


> Any of you guys lay cultured stone..?
> 
> 4° here


Have helped with a couple fire places


----------



## SnoFarmer

Just north east of Duluth.


greenery;1713434 said:


> Are you in that area? Whereabouts?


We made it up to +.4*F today
Now it's -3*F

It's warming up nicely.


----------



## deicepro

qualitycut;1713458 said:


> Have helped with a couple fire places


I need part time help this year.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

we are currently at 6 above both on my phone and trucks


----------



## Polarismalibu

greenery;1713345 said:


> Nice, we pretty much rode the same area. I seen one other new Assault I think it was a white 600, It was with a black Arctic cat. Maybe you?


Nope not me. Mine is a black/red 800


----------



## CityGuy

Current coditions are:
3
wc -8


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnoFarmer;1713420 said:


> In the arrowhead,^ warm, highs in the 20's Pc on Sat with a chance of snow on Sun.


Haven't seen you around for a while. Figured you were kicked out long ago with some of the others.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh, and straight up zero here.

Headed out to salt a strip mall. They know it isn't going to accomplish much, bit the tenants are upset.

Plus plow a couple of walking paths at two schools my guys didn't do.


----------



## CityGuy

Hey SSS do you do driveways? Or just commercial?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1713483 said:


> Oh, and straight up zero here.
> 
> Headed out to salt a strip mall. They know it isn't going to accomplish much, bit the tenants are upset.
> 
> Plus plow a couple of walking paths at two schools my guys didn't do.


It was +3 when we were at Firehouse.

My wife and kid like it, i'd rather have Steak Escape.


----------



## SnoFarmer

lol, Lets call it, in limbo.



LwnmwrMan22;1713482 said:


> Haven't seen you around for a while. Figured you were kicked out long ago with some of the others.


ps -4*F


----------



## SnowGuy73

4 degrees, clear, calm, and hungry!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1713487 said:


> It was +3 when we were at Firehouse.
> 
> My wife and kid like it, i'd rather have Steak Escape.


Bread was a little crunchy for my liking. I wish I had a steak escape closer.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1713493 said:


> 4 degrees, clear, calm, and hungry!


Well feed that tape worm of yours


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Headed out to plow


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1713483 said:


> Oh, and straight up zero here.
> 
> Headed out to salt a strip mall. They know it isn't going to accomplish much, bit the tenants are upset.
> 
> Plus plow a couple of walking paths at two schools my guys didn't do.


We have a few im salting tomorrow. Getting a little extra out of them though so I can put down some extra.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1713494 said:


> Bread was a little crunchy for my liking. I wish I had a steak escape closer.


Shakopee

1301 Heather Street

Shakopee MN US 55379


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1713496 said:


> Headed out to plow


Plow?? As in snow that fell? Or service calls?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1713494 said:


> Bread was a little crunchy for my liking. I wish I had a steak escape closer.


Only one I have is in Stillwater, Cloquet or Hibbing.

Last two I REALLY need to be craving.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1713498 said:


> Shakopee
> 
> 1301 Heather Street
> 
> Shakopee MN US 55379


I prefer the Taco Johns that is attached to it. If I'm thinking of the right location.

And Hamel we do only commercial properties both summer and winter. I do know some very good driveway people however.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1713494 said:


> Bread was a little crunchy for my liking. I wish I had a steak escape closer.


You guys must have ordered wrong. :waving:


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1713503 said:


> I prefer the Taco Johns that is attached to it. If I'm thinking of the right location.
> 
> And Hamel we do only commercial properties both summer and winter. I do know some very good driveway people however.


Ok. I am going to need a new drive this summer so If you would throw some good names this way.

2 guys I work with recomend c and s as thye worked for them but I have heard some bad things about them so a little leary on them.


----------



## CityGuy

2 degrees
-8 WC 
1640hrs


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1713495 said:


> Well feed that tape worm of yours


Dinner be ready until 18:30


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1713496 said:


> Headed out to plow


I must've missed something....


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1713507 said:


> Ok. I am going to need a new drive this summer so If you would throw some good names this way.
> 
> 2 guys I work with recomend c and s as thye worked for them but I have heard some bad things about them so a little leary on them.


C&S are VERY good and who we would recommend first. We've known them for 40 years and they have a very good reputation. I wouldn't be leery at all and not just because I know them. I have seen their work and it is high quality.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1713513 said:


> C&S are VERY good and who we would recommend first. We've known them for 40 years and they have a very good reputation. I wouldn't be leery at all and not just because I know them. I have seen their work and it is high quality.


ok I will give them a call in the spring. So I should tell them you recomended me?

THanks


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1713503 said:


> I prefer the Taco Johns that is attached to it. If I'm thinking of the right location.
> 
> And Hamel we do only commercial properties both summer and winter. I do know some very good driveway people however.


Yup, that's the one.


----------



## skorum03

So, active weather pattern starting up again next week? More borderline snow falls...?

0


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1713518 said:


> So, active weather pattern starting up again next week? More borderline snow falls...?
> 
> 0


That's what I heard this morning.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1713506 said:


> You guys must have ordered wrong. :waving:


Everything in the sandwich was good I prefer jimmy johns bread.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1713511 said:


> Dinner be ready until 18:30


fire house chili at this house tonight...

mmmmmm

feel sorry for the boys at work tomorrow


----------



## Camden

SnowGuy73;1713512 said:


> I must've missed something....


I gave him some work. Nothing major.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1713523 said:


> Everything in the sandwich was good I prefer jimmy johns bread.


Mmmm, Jimmy John's!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1713524 said:


> fire house chili at this house tonight...
> 
> mmmmmm
> 
> feel sorry for the boys at work tomorrow


Haha, nope. Homemade lasagna.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1713526 said:


> I gave him some work. Nothing major.


Ah, I thought it snowed down there or something.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1713516 said:


> ok I will give them a call in the spring. So I should tell them you recomended me?
> 
> THanks


You don't have to but it wouldn't hurt I guess. Tell them Rick told ya. You'll talk to Angie or Pat. They do a ton of driveways every year and they're nice people to work with.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1713523 said:


> Everything in the sandwich was good I prefer jimmy johns bread.


Maybe skip the toasted bread. I think that is with all the hot subs. Ever had Cousins bread?? Hands down the best, plus you can buy extra loaves for 50 cents. If not, try it some time. There's one right by Acme tools.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1713537 said:


> Maybe skip the toasted bread. I think that is with all the hot subs. Ever had Cousins bread?? Hands down the best, plus you can buy extra loaves for 50 cents. If not, try it some time. There's one right by Acme tools.


love their bread


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1713533 said:


> Ah, I thought it snowed down there or something.


Same, thought he was getting calls like 1/2 of us.

Taylors Falls. -3, sun is setting.

1.333" of snow on the lot. Thinking I should head home and grab the plow and come back.

1.5" trigger.

Solid, crusted. Will be packed down tomorrow once school is in session again.

Had I had a plow on the truck, I would have plowed.

Saying that, I'm not driving 20 miles to get the plow, to drive 20 miles back to plow under trigger.


----------



## ryde307

I got a few calls today from people to scrape lots once the temps warm up again on Thursday. 
Where did all this fireside subs talk come from? I looked them up but there aren't any close to me.
Cousins is good. There is one hidden on Minnetonka Blvd near Plymouth road in a gas station.
For those that like Chipotle have you ever had Pancheros? way better.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1713545 said:


> Same, thought he was getting calls like 1/2 of us.
> 
> Taylors Falls. -3, sun is setting.
> 
> 1.333" of snow on the lot. Thinking I should head home and grab the plow and come back.
> 
> 1.5" trigger.
> 
> Solid, crusted. Will be packed down tomorrow once school is in session again.
> 
> Had I had a plow on the truck, I would have plowed.
> 
> Saying that, I'm not driving 20 miles to get the plow, to drive 20 miles back to plow under trigger.


You sure about that??


----------



## SnowGuy73

If your not at trigger I'd say F it.


----------



## BossPlow614

ryde307;1713554 said:


> I got a few calls today from people to scrape lots once the temps warm up again on Thursday.
> Where did all this fireside subs talk come from? I looked them up but there aren't any close to me.
> Cousins is good. There is one hidden on Minnetonka Blvd near Plymouth road in a gas station.
> For those that like Chipotle have you ever had Pancheros? way better.


We had a Pancheros in Champlin a few years back but it was gone before I was able to try it, now I believe a Pizza Hut is in its place. We need a Chipotle! There are 3 nearby, all about 6-7 miles away, 2 in Maple Grove & 1 in Brooklyn PArk.

Erberts & Gerberts is also really good.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1713499 said:


> Plow?? As in snow that fell? Or service calls?


Yup we got a bunch.

Gottcha. It was a cell phone tower that drifted in. Was easy. Had to clear one drift and cleaned up the edges since I was there


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1713554 said:


> I got a few calls today from people to scrape lots once the temps warm up again on Thursday.
> Where did all this fireside subs talk come from? I looked them up but there aren't any close to me.
> Cousins is good. There is one hidden on Minnetonka Blvd near Plymouth road in a gas station.
> For those that like Chipotle have you ever had Pancheros? way better.


I hit that one up last year a couple times. I didn't realize how far to the east it was. It was kind of a hike. The best one is just north of downtown, 35 and new brighton blvd by home depot and target.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1713556 said:


> You sure about that??


The school called today and asked for a path to be cleared. I said I would blow it out tonight.

They never said anything about the parking lot.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1713524 said:


> fire house chili at this house tonight...
> 
> mmmmmm
> 
> feel sorry for the boys at work tomorrow


I made chili for dinner. Im sure I will get kicked out to the couch tonight


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1713574 said:


> I made chili for dinner. Im sure I will get kicked out to the couch tonight


Chili does sound good. Might have to make that this weekend.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1713537 said:


> Maybe skip the toasted bread. I think that is with all the hot subs. Ever had Cousins bread?? Hands down the best, plus you can buy extra loaves for 50 cents. If not, try it some time. There's one right by Acme tools.


 love cousins subs I thought they all closed


----------



## CityGuy

They seem to be paired in a few gas stations. I think the one sss is refering to is in the freedom on 9 and 494


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TK's guilt trip worked, I'll plow the school.

I'll probably get a call wondering why I didn't do the rest.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Jim, hamel. I wonder if the salt guy will freak out and tell dad on me again..... I made a couple comments over there.


----------



## Green Grass

Hi ho hi ho off to fire meeting I go.

1


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1713603 said:


> Jim, hamel. I wonder if the salt guy will freak out and tell dad on me again..... I made a couple comments over there.


well if the mods support sponsers who don't have customer service than shame on them


----------



## SnowGuy73

3 degrees, clear, and calm.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1713619 said:


> Hi ho hi ho off to fire meeting I go.
> 
> 1


Have fun!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1713620 said:


> well if the mods support sponsers who don't have customer service than shame on them


Hahahahah.

Hahahahah.

Hahahahah.

This must be your first day on this site, welcome!

I've been around and around with sponsors here, a couple in just the last month. The threads are always edited to make them look impeccable!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1713630 said:


> Hahahahah.
> 
> Hahahahah.
> 
> Hahahahah.
> 
> This must be your first day on this site, welcome!
> 
> I've been around and around with sponsors here, a couple in just the last month. The threads are always edited to make them look impeccable!


lawn site is similar. I just don't even look at the sponsers any more. im sure there are plenty of other that don't even notice them anymore. I am sure if they all were straight up good business im sure most would be busier. in an ideal world a mod would pay attention to the dead beat ones and toss them out and ignore the dollar signs


----------



## Ranger620

You guys looking for salt. Are you looking for pick up or delivery??? There are other options than us salt. Two ideas Ive had for ten years now are a salt supplier in the north metro and a service shop open 24/7 when It snows.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1713640 said:


> lawn site is similar. I just don't even look at the sponsers any more. im sure there are plenty of other that don't even notice them anymore. I am sure if they all were straight up good business im sure most would be busier. in an ideal world a mod would pay attention to the dead beat ones and toss them out and ignore the dollar signs


I think the same mods work both sites don't they?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ranger620;1713644 said:


> You guys looking for salt. Are you looking for pick up or delivery??? There are other options than us salt. Two ideas Ive had for ten years now are a salt supplier in the north metro and a service shop open 24/7 when It snows.


Nope, I love US, just some national trying to drum up business in another thread.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1713648 said:


> I think the same mods work both sites don't they?


pretty much the same site but one snow one lawn


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;1713644 said:


> You guys looking for salt. Are you looking for pick up or delivery??? There are other options than us salt. Two ideas Ive had for ten years now are a salt supplier in the north metro and a service shop open 24/7 when It snows.


I am 35-40 miles south of us salt i am not driving to the north metro.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1713651 said:


> pretty much the same site but one snow one lawn


Ya I know that. But I think when there working here, they are working ther as well.


----------



## Ranger620

SnowGuy73;1713650 said:


> Nope, I love US, just some national trying to drum up business in another thread.


Ahh I see. I use us salt too. Never been disappointed. I used to use cargill but got some bad loads so i dumped them. I was paying about $10 a ton cheaper


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1713653 said:


> I am 35-40 miles south of us salt i am not driving to the north metro.


Jim where are you, fairbault, owatanna?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ranger620;1713656 said:


> Ahh I see. I use us salt too. Never been disappointed. I used to use cargill but got some bad loads so i dumped them. I was paying about $10 a ton cheaper


Who was tour contact at Cargill?

I was wondering for clearlane.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1713658 said:


> Jim where are you, fairbault, owatanna?


Owatonna. why do you ask


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1713658 said:


> Jim where are you, faribault, owatonna?


fixed those for you


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1713586 said:


> TK's guilt trip worked, I'll plow the school.
> 
> I'll probably get a call wondering why I didn't do the rest.


Learned that one from the wife:salute:


----------



## Ranger620

Wasnt sugesting you drive to the north thats just been a thought of mine for years however if you were really looking for other places i had a few if you needed. That was all i was saying


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1713578 said:


> love cousins subs I thought they all closed


I thought that too until I found the one by Acme, then the one in the Quarry(NB blvd, which is the only one I've found not in a gas station), and the one Ryde mentioned. I think there is one more in the NW but can't remember. I got hooked on the pepperoni melt about 20 years ago. If there was one closer to me I might gain 100 pounds. wesport


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1713661 said:


> Owatonna. why do you ask


I just couldn't remember...


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1713664 said:


> fixed those for you


Thanks.........


----------



## Ranger620

SnowGuy73;1713659 said:


> Who was tour contact at Cargill?
> 
> I was wondering for clearlane.


Robert bridgeforth


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ranger620;1713668 said:


> Wasnt sugesting you drive to the north thats just been a thought of mine for years however if you were really looking for other places i had a few if you needed. That was all i was saying


As long as you can stay stocked you make a ton!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ranger620;1713675 said:


> Robert bridgeforth


Thank you sir.


----------



## Ranger620

SnowGuy73;1713678 said:


> Thank you sir.


No idea if he still works there and if they have areas or not


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ranger620;1713682 said:


> No idea if he still works there and if they have areas or not


Ok, ill check if I'd need to.

I have an uncle that works there, but in the grain silo intake side.


----------



## SnowGuy73

3, clear, calm.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Chance to hit 29,000 tonight......


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1713703 said:


> Chance to hit 29,000 tonight......


No way, not gonna happen. That would be like 9 pages. 

1º


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1713705 said:


> No way, not gonna happen. That would be like 9 pages.
> 
> 1º


No, is it really?


----------



## SnowGuy73

We better get to work then!


----------



## SnowGuy73

180 posts to go......


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1713669 said:


> I thought that too until I found the one by Acme, then the one in the Quarry(NB blvd, which is the only one I've found not in a gas station), and the one Ryde mentioned. I think there is one more in the NW but can't remember. I got hooked on the pepperoni melt about 20 years ago. If there was one closer to me I might gain 100 pounds. wesport


The one in Woodbury closed but says one in eagen which may be closed. Checking it out tomorrow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I'm game™

1º Still


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1713726 said:


> The one in Woodbury closed but says one in eagen which may be closed. Checking it out tomorrow.


I don't think eagan is there anymore.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

No idea on the temp outside, don't really care either since it's a balmy 70 degrees in my office, need to grab another beer to cool off!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Back at Taylors Falls. You guys clock me. This is the school that the sub said 4-5 hours.

There is borderline 1.5", what he plowed. Start the clock at 6:55.

Oh, -5 on truck thermometer.


----------



## TKLAWN

Guessing hour and half if you are any good.
2


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1713732 said:


> I don't think eagan is there anymore.


Yea the other site still had Woodbury and eagen so kinda was thinking it wasn't updated.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

1 above here. Can't believe it will be -18 tonight and mid 30's in a few days


----------



## unit28

fri night banno's house for snow



There's some high vorticity involved,
SO...due to that, not sure about the LPS that's coming North East.

Could track up to Mankato, if so, I believe it keeps a sharper NE flow from there
before the vortex moves back North a bit.


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;1713751 said:


> 1 above here. Can't believe it will be -18 tonight and mid 30's in a few days


made the garage pop and crack when I turned the heat up to 45* in there.
sounded scarry.

30's might be ok even if it's windy it'll be nice and warm.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

WTH no gold rush on Friday. Why can't they have more an episode or two in a row before being off a week. Its been how many weeks since we have had a good episode


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;1713780 said:


> WTH no gold rush on Friday. Why can't they have more an episode or two in a row before being off a week. Its been how many weeks since we have had a good episode


THat show is changing for the worst. The Hoffman crew seems stupider than ever. I like the way it was the first few seasons. It just seems like they spend so much time up there and literally get nothing done.

-4


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1713780 said:


> WTH no gold rush on Friday. Why can't they have more an episode or two in a row before being off a week. Its been how many weeks since we have had a good episode


Trying to drag it out I guess...


----------



## SnowGuy73

-2, calm, clear.


----------



## SSS Inc.

1º Still. I need some snow and fast.


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1713811 said:


> Trying to drag it out I guess...


Yeah, its annoying.

-4


----------



## skorum03

"Remember what December was like, shoveling every other day? Well, that's what we're going to get back into, starting next week."

-Dave Dahl

-4


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;1713822 said:


> "Remember what December was like, shoveling every other day? Well, that's what we're going to get back into, starting next week."
> 
> -Dave Dahl
> 
> -4


Sounds good to me.

Moonshiners is on.

1º


----------



## deicepro

skorum03;1713822 said:


> "Remember what December was like, shoveling every other day? Well, that's what we're going to get back into, starting next week."
> 
> -Dave Dahl
> 
> -4


Makes me wanna puke....

he's so full of shot....


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1713818 said:


> Yeah, its annoying.
> 
> -4


Yes it is.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Done.


Now I need to decide if I call the sub and say we're going to court or not.

1 hour, 15 minutes.


----------



## skorum03

deicepro;1713831 said:


> Makes me wanna puke....
> 
> he's so full of shot....


I think he's way easier to listen to than Ian, Sven, or Paul Douglas,... that guy is a clown. "winter is trending milder." No its not, Paul.

-4


----------



## SnowGuy73

deicepro;1713831 said:


> Makes me wanna puke....
> 
> he's so full of shot....


Hammer said the same this morning.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1713837 said:


> Done.
> 
> Now I need to decide if I call the sub and say we're going to court or not.
> 
> 1 hour, 15 minutes.


Is it worth it to take it to court? Or just find a new sub and cut your losses?

-4


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1713838 said:


> I think he's way easier to listen to than Ian, Sven, or Paul Douglas,... that guy is a clown. "winter is trending milder." No its not, Paul.
> 
> -4


Polar plunge??


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;1713810 said:


> THat show is changing for the worst. The Hoffman crew seems stupider than ever. I like the way it was the first few seasons. It just seems like they spend so much time up there and literally get nothing done.
> 
> -4


I can't believe they get nothing done either. I can understand the wet and being unfamiliar but at least try. Its like watching my city or county do work. Or the tree service that works for our utility company. They spent 2 full days at my house to top one pine tree and run it through the chopper. They had 4 guys. I could have done it in 10 minutes myself. We called to complain. They get a raise. Plus they spent a week and a half cutting 15 saplings. I cut over 100 on a job ran a and rented a chipper fed them myself and moved the truck in less than 2 hours and mowed a full schedule that day. Biggest grossing day in the summer for me. OK rant over


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1713845 said:


> I can't believe they get nothing done either. I can understand the wet and being unfamiliar but at least try. Its like watching my city or county do work. Or the tree service that works for our utility company. They spent 2 full days at my house to top one pine tree and run it through the chopper. They had 4 guys. I could have done it in 10 minutes myself. We called to complain. They get a raise. Plus they spent a week and a half cutting 15 saplings. I cut over 100 on a job ran a and rented a chipper fed them myself and moved the truck in less than 2 hours and mowed a full schedule that day. Biggest grossing day in the summer for me. OK rant over


I hear you.... I'd love to have that job too!


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;1713845 said:


> I can't believe they get nothing done either. I can understand the wet and being unfamiliar but at least try. Its like watching my city or county do work. Or the tree service that works for our utility company. They spent 2 full days at my house to top one pine tree and run it through the chopper. They had 4 guys. I could have done it in 10 minutes myself. We called to complain. They get a raise. Plus they spent a week and a half cutting 15 saplings. I cut over 100 on a job ran a and rented a chipper fed them myself and moved the truck in less than 2 hours and mowed a full schedule that day. Biggest grossing day in the summer for me. OK rant over


It is like watching the government work. I get for TVs sake that they spice it up and bit and probably "fake" break stuff and make stupid moves. But still. I'm sure stuff breaks all the time anyways, just like our stuff breaks too. But all three crews just seem like a bunch of assclowns for the most part. Parker's grandpa is the only real miner to show his face on the show. And he's done now.

-4


----------



## skorum03

Sweet Plowz rig. Not judging. But they more than likely pulled this picture from google images.

-4


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1713857 said:


> Sweet Plowz rig. Not judging. But they more than likely pulled this picture from google images.
> 
> -4


You're going to have to buy a setup like that once you're an official plowz member!


----------



## SnowGuy73

-2

No report available.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1713676 said:


> As long as you can stay stocked you make a ton!


That's certainly the key, someone say northern salt?

I wish there was a salt supplier closer to me that's not hedberg...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1713841 said:


> Is it worth it to take it to court? Or just find a new sub and cut your losses?
> 
> -4


About $1500?


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1713761 said:


> made the garage pop and crack when I turned the heat up to 45* in there.
> sounded scarry.
> 
> 30's might be ok even if it's windy it'll be nice and warm.


As long as it's not a pop and crack associated with a bright orange glow you should be good


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1713875 said:


> That's certainly the key, someone say northern salt?
> 
> I wish there was a salt supplier closer to me that's not hedberg...


That's were I was going with that!

Haha.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1713876 said:


> About $1500?


Court COurt COUrt COURt COURT

-4


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1713837 said:


> Done.
> 
> Now I need to decide if I call the sub and say we're going to court or not.
> 
> 1 hour, 15 minutes.


Wow, I was pretty close. Just pay the guy for the hours you talked about ahead of time and say see ya later.


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1713864 said:


> You're going to have to buy a setup like that once you're an official plowz member!


Going to talk to the bank tomorrow

-4


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1713837 said:


> Done.
> 
> Now I need to decide if I call the sub and say we're going to court or not.
> 
> 1 hour, 15 minutes.


I can't believe that these guys having a plow sitting next door wouldn't want to develop a relationship with you for the long haul. I'd talk with them again and tell them whats up. I don't think they believe you would drop them being that the school is so far. But what they have in time there is crazy and they all know it. I don't think you'll get anywhere in court because there is no way to prove they weren't there. Talk again and maybe you can come to an agreement on a lesser charge. What would they do if you didn't pay them the full amount? And who is the guy plowing, does he just work for these guys? If that's the case he may be padding everything he does.

Didn't see TK's post but agree. Talk to them again and send payment based on original discussions.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Apparently were being monitored again......


----------



## deicepro

SnowGuy73;1713895 said:


> Apparently were being monitored again......


I see/saw that...


----------



## SnowGuy73

deicepro;1713898 said:


> I see/saw that...


I guess we can't even use made up words now!


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1713895 said:


> Apparently were being monitored again......


I missed it, whats missing?

-4


----------



## deicepro

SnowGuy73;1713895 said:


> Apparently were being monitored again......


I bet it's because I'm black


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1713895 said:


> Apparently were being monitored again......


What was deleted now?


----------



## SnowGuy73

deicepro;1713902 said:


> I bet it's because I'm black


Is because im gay?


----------



## SnowGuy73

deicepro;1713902 said:


> I bet it's because I'm black


Haha.

That's awesome!


----------



## deicepro

Because I know more than the paid advertisers. ..?


----------



## SnowGuy73

deicepro;1713902 said:


> I bet it's because I'm black


Deicepro tried to enter a new word here, a made up one. Mods didn't like it!


----------



## skorum03

only 131 more posts to 29,000


-4


----------



## SnowGuy73

deicepro;1713906 said:


> Because I know more than the paid advertisers. ..?


My guess is because the word is a fitting description of 90% of the users of this site!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1713907 said:


> Deicepro tried to enter a new word here, a made up one. Mods didn't like it!


Was that the Urban dictionary bit?


----------



## deicepro

Someone is wearing a skirt....


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1713910 said:


> Was that the Urban dictionary bit?


Yes it was.


----------



## skorum03

deicepro;1713902 said:


> I bet it's because I'm black


hahaha


SnowGuy73;1713904 said:


> Is because im gay?


hahaha


skorum03;1713908 said:


> only 131 more posts to 29,000


WE can do it.

Thats not even that many posts

-4


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1713908 said:


> only 131 more posts to 29,000
> 
> -4


We got work to do.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Isn't the Urban Dictionary a legitimate reference?


----------



## deicepro

Brotha can't get a break


----------



## SSS Inc.

I forgot what the word was already.


----------



## SnowGuy73

deicepro;1713911 said:


> Someone is wearing a skirt....


No,I wear men's clothes.


----------



## skorum03

deicepro;1713918 said:


> Brotha can't get a break


Word.

-4


----------



## deicepro

SnowGuy73;1713920 said:


> No,I wear men's clothes.


Obviously didn't mean you


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1713917 said:


> Isn't the Urban Dictionary a legitimate reference?


Yes, I thought so.


----------



## SnowGuy73

deicepro;1713923 said:


> Obviously didn't mean you


Thanks, you're sweet.


----------



## deicepro

SSS Inc.;1713919 said:


> I forgot what the word was already.


Want me to post it again..?

Get your stopwatch ready...!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Better get back on topic......

I like clouds...... Yeah!


----------



## SSS Inc.

deicepro;1713927 said:


> want me to post it again..?
> 
> Get your stopwatch ready...!


go!!!!!!!!!

0º


----------



## SnowGuy73

deicepro;1713927 said:


> Want me to post it again..?
> 
> Get your stopwatch ready...!


Hahahahah..


----------



## deicepro

I hear wind


----------



## SnowGuy73

-3. Clear. Calm. Dark.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I hear an airplane. How do airplanes run so well in the cold??


----------



## SnowGuy73

deicepro;1713932 said:


> I hear wind


Not here, calm was my update.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1713934 said:


> I hear an airplane. How do airplanes run so well in the cold??


They are loud.


----------



## deicepro

SnowGuy73;1713935 said:


> Not here, calm was my update.


Ha...got me on that one


----------



## SnowGuy73

Jim cantore says...... Weather!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1713885 said:


> Wow, I was pretty close. Just pay the guy for the hours you talked about ahead of time and say see ya later.


This is what I'm leaning to.

The subs I hired, they have other hours at other schools I agree with.

This school in question was done by an employee of the concrete company that I subbed to. This employee lives next door to the school.

I'm leaning to paying the hours that I agree at the other school to the guys, then writing out a check to their employee that lives by the school for the hours that I think it was worth.

If he wants to sue me, that's fine. It cuts out the subs that I want to use, he isn't pissed at his boss.

Although if I was his boss I'd be extremely pissed at him.

His boss (my sub) has admitted that they no longer let him work on their properties either.


----------



## SnowGuy73

deicepro;1713939 said:


> Ha...got me on that one


See..............

Sponsores didn't!

Ha!


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1713941 said:


> This is what I'm leaning to.
> 
> The subs I hired, they have other hours at other schools I agree with.
> 
> This school in question was done by an employee of the concrete company that I subbed to. This employee lives next door to the school.
> 
> I'm leaning to paying the hours that I agree at the other school to the guys, then writing out a check to their employee that lives by the school for the hours that I think it was worth.
> 
> If he wants to sue me, that's fine. It cuts out the subs that I want to use, he isn't pissed at his boss.
> 
> Although if I was his boss I'd be extremely pissed at him.
> 
> His boss (my sub) has admitted that they no longer let him work on their properties either.


What a pain though. That would really test my patience

-5


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1713938 said:


> They are loud.


Not too bad here. I'm close to the airport but in the middle of a V of two runways.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's -8 in Lindstrom. Not sure what my -5 rated salt will do, but it's going down.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1713945 said:


> Not too bad here. I'm close to the airport but in the middle of a V of two runways.


I'm watching. Noaa.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1713949 said:


> Ischemia. Noaa.


Are you serious Clark? Not into it.

0º


----------



## SnowGuy73

You guys see the salt thread was edited?


----------



## deicepro

SnowGuy73;1713953 said:


> You guys see the salt thread was edited?


Which one.?


----------



## SnowGuy73

deicepro;1713956 said:


> Which one.?


"We have all the melters you need"

I made two comments, not even bad, gone!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1713951 said:


> Are you serious Clark? Not into it.
> 
> 0º


Was supposed to be I'm watching.


----------



## deicepro

SnowGuy73;1713958 said:


> "We have all the salt you need"
> 
> I made two comments, not even bad, gone!


Told you I would get a PM...

I've had enough sensitivity for one night


----------



## SSS Inc.

Wow, I read that thread and I hardly think any comments we're unwarranted or questionable. 

Still 0º here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

deicepro;1713962 said:


> Told you I would get a PM...
> 
> I've had enough sensitivity for one night


What happened now?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Mjd seems like a good guy, joking around with us in here the other night.... Guessing its the other mod?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hey, what do ya know. The new NAM puts Friday in the metro now. :laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1713963 said:


> Wow, I read that thread and I hardly think any comments we're unwarranted or questionable.
> 
> Still 0º here.


Its crazy!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Geez went to get scratch offs and dairy queen and theres 3 pages. 

Dark and chilly out


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1713967 said:


> Hey, what do ya know. The new NAM puts Friday in the metro now. :laughing:


Bs, prove it!


----------



## CleanCutL&S

SnowGuy73;1713958 said:


> "We have all the melters you need"
> 
> I made two comments, not even bad, gone!


Mine from yesterday got deleted too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1713969 said:


> Geez went to get scratch offs and dairy queen and theres 3 pages.
> 
> Dark and chilly out


There was 4 until we got edited again.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CleanCutL&S;1713972 said:


> Mine from yesterday got deleted too.


Saw that, I quoted you and agreed.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1713967 said:


> Hey, what do ya know. The new NAM puts Friday in the metro now. :laughing:


That's because I'm putting my '12 Ram in the shop tomorrow to see what's going on with reverse.

Takes about 4 seconds for it to kick in, when it does it slams into gear.

This is the same truck my "cancer" guy has been driving.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1713973 said:


> There was 4 until we got edited again.


Geez what you guys say now?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1713976 said:


> Geez what you guys say now?


Can't say....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I am surprised be that mine was left. I left another that will probably deleted


----------



## SnowGuy73

Calm and cool tonight with a low of -5 and now a little earth wind and fire for you kids....


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1713975 said:


> That's because I'm putting my '12 Ram in the shop tomorrow to see what's going on with reverse.
> 
> Takes about 4 seconds for it to kick in, when it does it slams into gear.
> 
> This is the same truck my "cancer" guy has been driving.


I hope he's not a throw in reverse while still moving kind of guy. Warranty?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1713980 said:


> I am surprised be that mine was left. I left another that will probably deleted


Saw that. ...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Deicepro left us......


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1713982 said:


> I hope he's not a throw in reverse while still moving kind of guy. Warranty?


There's usually a little delay on the newer trucks


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1713976 said:


> Geez what you guys say now?


it really wasn't bad at all


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1713967 said:


> Hey, what do ya know. The new NAM puts Friday in the metro now. :laughing:


Maybe we'll know more about that after the 10 O'Clock news

-7


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1713971 said:


> Bs, prove it!


That's what it says... SSS is correct... 2.5 inches at 11:1 ratio...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1713982 said:


> I hope he's not a throw in reverse while still moving kind of guy. Warranty?


It's got 29k miles, so we should be in the 36k mile factory warranty, plus I have a Chrysler lifetime warranty on it.

Depends on if the dealer wants to be a Richard with the plow mount.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1713989 said:


> it really wasn't bad at all


No, not at all


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1713988 said:


> There's usually a little delay on the newer trucks


I've had an '11, and I own this '12 and a '13. The '12 definitely has something wrong.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1713991 said:


> That's what it says... SSS is correct... 2.5 inches at 11:1 ratio...


Pictures or it didn't happen.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1713975 said:


> That's because I'm putting my '12 Ram in the shop tomorrow to see what's going on with reverse.
> 
> Takes about 4 seconds for it to kick in, when it does it slams into gear.
> 
> This is the same truck my "cancer" guy has been driving.


my 97 chevy did that before the transmission went out in it


----------



## SSS Inc.

Take this Snowguy!
This is just a three hour period from 6-9P.M. friday. Light green = .10-.15 Next shade .15-.25" of liquid. The next three hours have an additional .05" or so.

Its keeps moving to the west. Waiting for the GFS now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1713987 said:


> Deicepro left us......


He was upset about a message he received


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1713999 said:


> He was upset about a message he received


I would be to...


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1713992 said:


> It's got 29k miles, so we should be in the 36k mile factory warranty, plus I have a Chrysler lifetime warranty on it.
> 
> Depends on if the dealer wants to be a Richard with the plow mount.


Doesn't it have plow prep package? Dealers used to just fix it but I know some manufacturers are cracking down and send someone in to review it


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1713998 said:


> Take this Snowguy!
> This is just a three hour period from 6-9P.M. friday. Light green = .10-.15 Next shade .15-.25" of liquid. The next three hours have an additional .05" or so.
> 
> Its keeps moving to the west. Waiting for the GFS now.


It will be one of those that ends up by st cloud now....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1713992 said:


> It's got 29k miles, so we should be in the 36k mile factory warranty, plus I have a Chrysler lifetime warranty on it.
> 
> Depends on if the dealer wants to be a Richard with the plow mount.


wasn't there a commercial of them plowing snow with one? I know they have them hauling and towing heavy stuff all the time. so it shouldn't be a big deal

funny how a transmission repair shop can offer a 100000 3 year warrenty on a rebuilt transmission with knowing a plow was going on the truck and a manufacture cant. something is messed up there


----------



## SnowGuy73

Its early, it will keep changing.


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1713537 said:


> Maybe skip the toasted bread. I think that is with all the hot subs. Ever had Cousins bread?? Hands down the best, plus you can buy extra loaves for 50 cents. If not, try it some time. There's one right by Acme tools.


I like the fact you can get fries with your sub....


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1713995 said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen.


Sorry... you know I feel the same way you do...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Pssh, won't happen...


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1714017 said:


> Pssh, won't happen...


Actually it probably will, I have plans for Friday and Saturday.

Son of a.....


----------



## qualitycut

I wouldn't mind 4 full plows a month instead of that crap last month. Some 2,3,4,5 depending if they Shoveld or not after a 1 incher


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1714023 said:


> I wouldn't mind 4 full plows a month instead of that crap last month. Some 2,3,4,5 depending if they Shoveld or not after a 1 incher


4 plows would be ideal. 6 would be great. Any more than that would be nice

-7


----------



## jimslawnsnow

52 posts to 29000. well 51 after this one


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1713603 said:


> Jim, hamel. I wonder if the salt guy will freak out and tell dad on me again..... I made a couple comments over there.


Well hopefully not. I can understand that some people deserve a slap on the wrist. But if you ask a stupid question here you have to take the answers with a grain of salt


----------



## banonea

unit28;1713753 said:


> fri night banno's house for snow
> 
> There's some high vorticity involved,
> SO...due to that, not sure about the LPS that's coming North East.
> 
> Could track up to Mankato, if so, I believe it keeps a sharper NE flow from there
> before the vortex moves back North a bit.


Sounds great, thanks for the update.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ian says 1-2" Friday night.


----------



## SSS Inc.

You know what really good.

This stuff. √√


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ian says 1-2" Friday night.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1713574 said:


> I made chili for dinner. Im sure I will get kicked out to the couch tonight


I am already kicked out, not even 10 minutes into bed and I had to drift one.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1714032 said:


> Well hopefully not. I can understand that some people deserve a slap on the wrist. But if you ask a stupid question here you have to take the answers with a grain of salt


Too late, we already got edited over there.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Anyone hear what Ian said tonight????


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1714040 said:


> Anyone hear what Ian said tonight????


Look above.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm wondering if SnoFarmer has already been kicked back out too.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1714036 said:


> You know what really good.
> 
> This stuff. √√


I just was eating something identical to that but a different brand.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Gene Simmons just dropped the puck.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1714038 said:


> I am already kicked out, not even 10 minutes into bed and I had to drift one.


At least pull the covers over her head


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1714042 said:


> I'm wondering if SnoFarmer has already been kicked back out too.


What did he do?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1714044 said:


> Gene Simmons just dropped the puck.


At the wild game? That's cool.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1714045 said:


> At least pull the covers over her head


I just blame the kids......Even when they are 3-4 doors down the hallway.


----------



## CityGuy

skorum03;1713851 said:


> It is like watching the government work. I get for TVs sake that they spice it up and bit and probably "fake" break stuff and make stupid moves. But still. I'm sure stuff breaks all the time anyways, just like our stuff breaks too. But all three crews just seem like a bunch of assclowns for the most part. Parker's grandpa is the only real miner to show his face on the show. And he's done now.
> 
> -4


Easy there, We don't work in government.

We show up for a pay check.payuppayup


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1714049 said:


> At the wild game? That's cool.


Yes. Something about Kiss will be performing at the game at Dodger Stadium. BTW: How the heck is that going to work?? I understand refrigeration and all that but the sun has to be powerful out there.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1714050 said:


> I just blame the kids......Even when they are 3-4 doors down the hallway.


I blame the dogs usually.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1713875 said:


> That's certainly the key, someone say northern salt?
> 
> I wish there was a salt supplier closer to me that's not hedberg...


Bartons in mg does it don't they?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Barlow says little light snow on Friday.

They have 50% on Monday for snow.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1714053 said:


> Yes. Something about Kiss will be performing at the game at Dodger Stadium. BTW: How the heck is that going to work?? I understand refrigeration and all that but the sun has to be powerful out there.


There is only 2 inches of ice so maybe thats why it works out?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1714053 said:


> Yes. Something about Kiss will be performing at the game at Dodger Stadium. BTW: How the heck is that going to work?? I understand refrigeration and all that but the sun has to be powerful out there.


Nice.......

Not sure....


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1714036 said:


> You know what really good.
> 
> This stuff. √√


Nothing better!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1714048 said:


> What did he do?


He used to be a bit hostile to some folks, talk about other sites.

There are a few guys that were regs here that moved on.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1714061 said:


> There is only 2 inches of ice so maybe thats why it works out?


I still think there will be a mess. Lots of breaks so the refs can fix the ice. I'm not a scientist so what do I know.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1714058 said:


> Bartons in mg does it don't they?


I know they have salt sand mix... not sure on salt...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sooooo.... At 20 posts per page, once we hit page 1450, we should have the 29k, right?


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1714062 said:


> Nice.......
> 
> Not sure....


I'm just messing with ya on that salt thread


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1714069 said:


> Sooooo.... At 20 posts per page, once we hit page 1450, we should have the 29k, right?


Yes sir.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1714037 said:


> Ian says 1-2" Friday night.


Go figure. Another borderline storm

-7


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

K. I'm off to PS4 land. Wife is sleeping, kids have school tomorrow, I just drank an energy drink. 

COD:Ghosts it is.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Actually, I guess I'll wait and see what Schaeffer on 4 says.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Still can't get rid of the notifications.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1714080 said:


> K. I'm off to PS4 land. Wife is sleeping, kids have school tomorrow, I just drank an energy drink.
> 
> COD:Ghosts it is.


I just finished the campaign and started it over.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1714071 said:


> I'm just messing with ya on that salt thread


Had you been there from the beginning you'd see it has been edited a few times. Plus he had a full on temper tantrum on me in another thread, the guy is a joke!

And now your not helping.... Haha.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1714083 said:


> I just finished the campaign and started it over.


I only play multiplayer.

Since the first COD, I've played about 2 hours of Campaign. That's only when the servers are down.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I should jump on the real computer so I can send some invoices.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1714039 said:


> Too late, we already got edited over there.


saw that. just getting caught up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm nervous about this snow on Friday. I think it's going to be like last Friday. Everyone was talking about the cold and just passed over the snow on Friday.

Now all they are talking about is the warmup.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1714045 said:


> At least pull the covers over her head


did that. thats why I am on the couch


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1714091 said:


> I'm nervous about this snow on Friday. I think it's going to be like last Friday. Everyone was talking about the cold and just passed over the snow on Friday.
> 
> Now all they are talking about is the warmup.


Near 40 degrees will feel good!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Snow, I responded in a sensible manner.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1714082 said:


> Still can't get rid of the notifications.


Didn't you read my directions??:crying:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Aristea Brady looks WAY better on 4 with glasses talking about black ice.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1714097 said:


> Didn't you read my directions??:crying:


I DID, both on the phone AND real computer.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1714101 said:


> I DID, both on the phone AND real computer.


It didn't work? It worked for me. No more notifications.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1714084 said:


> Had you been there from the beginning you'd see it has been edited a few times. Plus he had a full on temper tantrum on me in another thread, the guy is a joke!
> 
> And now your not helping.... Haha.


I read it yesterday


----------



## CityGuy

Nice post over there SSS. CLear and to the point.


----------



## SSS Inc.

29,000 Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy. We're comin'!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Man... Sure wish there were some decent snacks in this joint.


----------



## CityGuy

Nice post over there clean cut form GV.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1714108 said:


> Man... Sure wish there were some decent snacks in this joint.


Whos fault is that?

I know its the wifes


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1714086 said:


> I only play multiplayer.
> 
> Since the first COD, I've played about 2 hours of Campaign. That's only when the servers are down.


I play mostly multiplayer but sometimes I just get bored with it and play the campaign. Its all entertaining

-7


----------



## SnowGuy73

Over 29,000!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1714095 said:


> Snow, I responded in a sensible manner.


Saw that, I also responded.


----------



## CityGuy

Boy the wild look a little sluggish tonight already


----------



## CityGuy

-5
no wc to report


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1714113 said:


> Over 29,000!!!


trying to do my part where I can


----------



## qualitycut

38 million people drink to much and don't tell their doctors lol oops


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1714084 said:


> Had you been there from the beginning you'd see it has been edited a few times. Plus he had a full on temper tantrum on me in another thread, the guy is a joke!
> 
> And now your not helping.... Haha.


I went looking around at some of the posts... I can't believe said individual went around pretending to be a customer then posted as a vendor in the same thread...


----------



## CityGuy

0-0 after 1


----------



## Ranger620

Hamelfire;1714118 said:


> Boy the wild look a little sluggish tonight already


3 of our top performers out with injuries will do that


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1714127 said:


> I went looking around at some of the posts... I can't believe said individual went around pretending to be a customer then posted as a vendor in the same thread...


Sounds about right.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1714127 said:


> I went looking around at some of the posts... I can't believe said individual went around pretending to be a customer then posted as a vendor in the same thread...


And that's my point.....

This site is full of people that have no common sense, or brains for that matter.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sss.... Someone wants to talk to you in the melters thread.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1714110 said:


> Whos fault is that?
> 
> I know its the wifes


No, it's mostly mine.

She always asks if there's anything I want, and I say no.

Of course she listens then.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1714135 said:


> No, it's mostly mine.
> 
> She always asks if there's anything I want, and I say no.
> 
> Of course she listens then.


Can;t argue that I have the same problem over here.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1714125 said:


> 38 million people drink to much and don't tell their doctors lol oops


Guilty. "I might have one or two beers once in a while after work".


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1714135 said:


> No, it's mostly mine.
> 
> She always asks if there's anything I want, and I say no.
> 
> Of course she listens then.


I have the same problem over here...

Also, less than 14k to go... we're comin... we're comin...

Also, -9 degrees here


----------



## SnowGuy73

-3 clear, calm.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Schaeffer says most snow SE Friday, some light snow possible here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bel says flurries and breezy on Friday, light snow Sunday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1714146 said:


> Bel says flurries and breezy on Friday, light snow Sunday.


Barlow showed small chance of snow on Sunday. NWS shows small chance Friday AND Sunday for me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Schaeffer didn't show anything for Sunday or Monday but had snow Tuesday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1714150 said:


> Schaeffer didn't show anything for Sunday or Monday but had snow Tuesday.


Well... This is sounding like a typical MN winter snow event now!

Haha. I guess we will wait and see.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS still has me at a 20% chance of mixes precipitation for Friday morning but now nothing for Friday night.


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1714154 said:


> Well... This is sounding like a typical MN winter snow event now!
> 
> Haha. I guess we will wait and see.


Yep, no one agreeing on anything.

-7


----------



## qualitycut

The temps on accuweather are almost 20-32 daily through February 20


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Everyone head to bed? It's only 10:30.


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1714157 said:


> NWS still has me at a 20% chance of mixes precipitation for Friday morning but now nothing for Friday night.


Just wait..... it will change.

-7


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

-12 here. I'm gonna laugh when we are as cold tomorrow morning as we were this morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1714159 said:


> The temps on accuweather are almost 20-32 daily through February 20


I was just looking at that too.

It also only says icy conditions Saturday night, that's about it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1714164 said:


> -12 here. I'm gonna laugh when we are as cold tomorrow morning as we were this morning.


If your that cold it probably will be.


----------



## CityGuy

Here let me fix all the confusion for friday-tuesday for you all.

There is a 50-50 chance of precipitation in one form or another for the period listed.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1714160 said:


> Everyone head to bed? It's only 10:30.


Still hanging out... letting the wife finish the biggest loser...


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm showing -19 tonight!!!!!

I didn't think it was supposed to get that cold.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

First hockey game I've watched on my new TV (from last summer).

Maybe I'll bring the luck.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1714168 said:


> Here let me fix all the confusion for friday-tuesday for you all.
> 
> There is a 50-50 chance of precipitation in one form or another for the period listed.


That's much easier, thanks!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1714169 said:


> Still hanging out... letting the wife finish the biggest loser...


That's no way to talk about yourself.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1714125 said:


> 38 million people drink to much and don't tell their doctors lol oops





LwnmwrMan22;1714160 said:


> Everyone head to bed? It's only 10:30.


I'm back, got sucked into the melters thread.

I see a chance for snow on Friday, Sunday and Tuesday. Noe of them look huge so it sounds like the stations are cherry picking some event to make their forecast look interesting.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1714164 said:


> -12 here. I'm gonna laugh when we are as cold tomorrow morning as we were this morning.


looks like little to no wind chill, could be the issue?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1714168 said:


> Here let me fix all the confusion for friday-tuesday for you all.
> 
> There is a 50-50 chance of precipitation in one form or another for the period listed.


Either it will or it won't, eh?


----------



## Green Grass

I go to one fire meating and miss all the fun in the salt thread!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1714174 said:


> That's no way to talk about yourself.


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:

Now that's funny right there!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1714170 said:


> I'm showing -19 tonight!!!!!
> 
> I didn't think it was supposed to get that cold.


I didn't plug the truck back in, didn't think it was supposed to get much below 0


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1714176 said:


> looks like little to no wind chill, could be the issue?


That's got to be it.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1714177 said:


> Either it will or it won't, eh?


yup thats about what you all posted anyways


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1714171 said:


> First hockey game I've watched on my new TV (from last summer).
> 
> Maybe I'll bring the luck.


whatever it takes and we need it


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1714176 said:


> looks like little to no wind chill, could be the issue?


You are correct. Little wind tonight.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1714178 said:


> I go to one fire meating and miss all the fun in the salt thread!!


where are your prioritys at.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Um, I'm supposed to be -23 tonight.

With a wind chill of -35.

What's the difference??


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sss, nice response over there.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1714187 said:


> Um, I'm supposed to be -23 tonight.
> 
> With a wind chill of -35.
> 
> What's the difference??


Light wind.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1714187 said:


> Um, I'm supposed to be -23 tonight.
> 
> With a wind chill of -35.
> 
> What's the difference??


I'm at -19 and -19 here...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1714190 said:


> Light wind.


Those numbers are the same we had this morning.

Hope the school doesn't call at 5 am saying we are two hours late. Will think it's an issue with my dad.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1714187 said:


> Um, I'm supposed to be -23 tonight.
> 
> With a wind chill of -35.
> 
> What's the difference??


I think its supposed to bottom out sometime after midnight then begin to rise.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1714195 said:


> I think its supposed to bottom out sometime after midnight then begin to rise.


Nope. Just 4 mph winds I guess. But that still puts us at -35 for a WC.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1714193 said:


> Those numbers are the same we had this morning.
> 
> Hope the school doesn't call at 5 am saying we are two hours late. Will think it's an issue with my dad.


I swear the news said like -9 to -11 tonight depending on the channel.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1714193 said:


> Those numbers are the same we had this morning.
> 
> Hope the school doesn't call at 5 am saying we are two hours late. Will think it's an issue with my dad.


Hows he doing?? Goes in for surgery on Thursday? ??


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1714186 said:


> where are your prioritys at.


No phone service in that dang building!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Forecast discussion says we should have a wind chill warning for me, but since it's not as windy, just issued an advisory instead, even though WC temps could be -40 at daybreak??

If that's the number, issue the warning!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1714201 said:


> No phone service in that dang building!


Anyone out for you tonight?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1714202 said:


> Forecast discussion says we should have a wind chill warning for me, but since it's not as windy, just issued an advisory instead, even though WC temps could be -40 at daybreak??
> 
> If that's the number, issue the warning!


That's a bit odd...


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1714197 said:


> Nope. Just 4 mph winds I guess. But that still puts us at -35 for a WC.


For me it is but I'm in the urban heat island.  You're in the sticks.


----------



## qualitycut

Wow keumper is playing out of his mind


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1714199 said:


> Hows he doing?? Goes in for surgery on Thursday? ??


Goes in to have his Achilles repaired on Thursday afternoon.

While they are in there, they are going to detach a muscle from his big toe and hook it in somewhere else to give him more strength in his foot.

Right now if he lifts his foot off of the ground, and you put your palm up to the bottom of his foot, he can't move your hand with his foot.

It's driving him nuts because it's his right foot, they have him in a walking boot, and he can't drive. He's kinda stuck at home.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Forecast discussion (3 pm) also says most moisture to the south and that they will probably put closer to 40 for Sunday tomorrow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1714208 said:


> Wow keumper is playing out of his mind


Yeah he is. wesport


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1714203 said:


> Anyone out for you tonight?


No just truck check and businesse meeting.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1714212 said:


> Forecast discussion (3 pm) also says most moisture to the south and that they will probably put closer to 40 for Sunday tomorrow.


I like the sound of both of these.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1714208 said:


> Wow keumper is playing out of his mind


thats the best I've seen from him this year


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Phone battery dead... Time to switch over to the real computer.


----------



## 09Daxman

qualitycut;1714208 said:


> Wow keumper is playing out of his mind


Good for him. I wish I could watch but I don't have cable.

Holy wow, they have 30 sog, and we have 9! What is wrong with this team? What happened to them. They started so good.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1714212 said:


> Forecast discussion (3 pm) also says most moisture to the south and that they will probably put closer to 40 for Sunday tomorrow.


SE is def. the safe bet right now. Nothing is showing anything more than 35º. I think they are getting a little excited over there,but maybe they're right.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1714216 said:


> No just truck check and businesse meeting.


Fun, fun!!!!


----------



## Camden

Let's hope they give the guy some goal support. Sheesh


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1714212 said:


> Forecast discussion (3 pm) also says most moisture to the south and that they will probably put closer to 40 for Sunday tomorrow.


My daytime high on Nws jumped to 37 for Sunday. Going to pound some salt Thursday, think it will be scrapable on Monday yet? Its an apartment so the weekend is kinda tough


----------



## qualitycut

09Daxman;1714220 said:


> Good for him. I wish I could watch but I don't have cable.
> 
> Holy wow, they have 30 sog, and we have 9! What is wrong with this team? What happened to them. They started so good.


 missing thier top two players.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1714222 said:


> Fun, fun!!!!


I just get to inspect the trucks after they are done to point out everything they did wrong or prove they didn't check.


----------



## deicepro

God closed the salt thread


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1714228 said:


> I just get to inspect the trucks after they are done to point out everything they did wrong or prove they didn't check.


sounds about right


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ian leonard works for Kwik Trip? Just saw an add for Kwikery Bread. Sounds a little like Slickery don't cha think?


----------



## SnowGuy73

deicepro;1714229 said:


> God closed the salt thread


Look who returned.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1714221 said:


> SE is def. the safe bet right now. Nothing is showing anything more than 35º. I think they are getting a little excited over there,but maybe they're right.


° <= HAHA! Finally figured out how to do it!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

sss inc.;1714221 said:


> se is def. The safe bet right now. Nothing is showing anything more than 35º. I think they are getting a little excited over there,but maybe they're right.


*as of now the majority of the precip will fall east
of i-35...so continued with chance pops across the southeastern
portions of the cwa. *temperatures will moderate
considerably...with near 30 for friday and saturday. Sundays highs
are currently forecast to be in the mid 30s.._.but could see low
40s depending on the timing of the h850 thermal ridge.
Currently...the ec 07.12 is slower than the gfs and would favor a
warmer solution. For now have a blended guidance given the
uncertainty..._but the potential certainly exists for a warm
sunday. Another chance for snow exists behind the cold front
sunday night into monday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1714228 said:


> I just get to inspect the trucks after they are done to point out everything they did wrong or prove they didn't check.


Sounds about right.


----------



## SSS Inc.

deicepro;1714229 said:


> God closed the salt thread


I told that guy he was off topic. God forbid the conversation stray a bit.

-something º


----------



## 09Daxman

qualitycut;1714227 said:


> missing thier top two players.


True but they where ducking before those two got hurt. Seems like when they took out harding things went down hill.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1714236 said:


> *as of now the majority of the precip will fall east
> of i-35...so continued with chance pops across the southeastern
> portions of the cwa. *temperatures will moderate
> considerably...with near 30 for friday and saturday. Sundays highs
> are currently forecast to be in the mid 30s.._.but could see low
> 40s depending on the timing of the h850 thermal ridge.
> Currently...the ec 07.12 is slower than the gfs and would favor a
> warmer solution. For now have a blended guidance given the
> uncertainty..._but the potential certainly exists for a warm
> sunday. Another chance for snow exists behind the cold front
> sunday night into monday.


So they have no talk for me for Fri or Sat.... Nice!


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1714235 said:


> ° <= haha! Finally figured out how to do it!!


¡™£¢∞§¶•ªºº-≠åß∂ƒ©˙∆˚¬¬¬…æΩ≈ç√∫˜µ≤≥÷


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1714238 said:


> I told that guy he was off topic. God forbid the conversation stray a bit.
> 
> -something º


Better make sure if it ain't weather in here we continue the temps!


----------



## BossPlow614

I go to the gym for a couple hours and then to the grocery store and there's 11 pages.


----------



## deicepro

SSS Inc.;1714243 said:


> ¡™£¢∞§¶•ªºº-≠åß∂ƒ©˙∆˚¬¬¬…æΩ≈ç√∫˜µ≤≥÷


^^^^ That's how we're gonna have to talk now


----------



## cbservicesllc

deicepro;1714229 said:


> God closed the salt thread


Cheese and rice...

Edit: sorry, -3°... wait... it went up?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1714243 said:


> ¡™£¢∞§¶•ªºº-≠åß∂ƒ©˙∆˚¬¬¬…æΩ≈ç√∫˜µ≤≥÷


You forgot temperature!


----------



## SSS Inc.

-3º....................


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1714242 said:


> So they have no talk for me for Fri or Sat.... Nice!


You have plans so we will get a foot!


----------



## CityGuy

0-0 after 2


----------



## deicepro

!^£*;/#♢■♡《
-3


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

-13° F now.


----------



## banonea

SnowGuy73;1714242 said:


> So they have no talk for me for Fri or Sat.... Nice!


Dose that mean snow for me. ....


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1714245 said:


> I go to the gym for a couple hours and then to the grocery store and there's 11 pages.


You cant read this while on the elliptical? Lol


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1714245 said:


> I go to the gym for a couple hours and then to the grocery store and there's 11 pages.


Don't bother reading it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1714245 said:


> I go to the gym for a couple hours and then to the grocery store and there's 11 pages.


Shoulda checked in between the 2. Only 5.5 then.


----------



## CityGuy

-4

wc -19


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1714250 said:


> You have plans so we will get a foot!


That's about it!


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1714251 said:


> 0-0 after 2


They were pounding them the last 2 min


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1714227 said:


> missing thier top two players.


Top 3 i would say. Parise koivu and harding. I think hardings a better goalie than backstrom or kemper


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1714245 said:


> I go to the gym for a couple hours and then to the grocery store and there's 11 pages.


don't worry there will be more.


----------



## deicepro

SSS Inc.;1714256 said:


> Don't bother reading it.


Only half of it is there anyway. ...


----------



## Green Grass

BossPlow614;1714245 said:


> I go to the gym for a couple hours and then to the grocery store and there's 11 pages.


I made a post that was about 3 words long and there was 2 pages.


----------



## SnowGuy73

You didn't miss much.


----------



## SnowGuy73

-6. 

.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1714098 said:


> Aristea Brady looks WAY better on 4 with glasses talking about black ice.


Hadn't heard of her and had to google, WOW!



SnowGuy73;1714133 said:


> And that's my point.....
> 
> This site is full of people that have no common sense, or brains for that matter.


So is lawnsite.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1714262 said:


> Top 3 i would say. Parise koivu and harding. I think hardings a better goalie than backstrom or kemper


Yea I agree but the way keumpers playing we could use those two.


----------



## SSS Inc.

deicepro;1714264 said:


> Only half of it is there anyway. ...


˙˜∫µµµµ∆∆∆∆∆∆˙¨¨¨¨¥†©©© ha ha lol

-4º


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1714260 said:


> That's about it!


I am going to call in a possible fire for you at like 3am


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1714271 said:


> ˙˜∫µµµµ∆∆∆∆∆∆˙¨¨¨¨¥†©©© ha ha lol
> 
> -4º


Chinese????

-4


----------



## deicepro

SSS Inc.;1714271 said:


> ˙˜∫µµµµ∆∆∆∆∆∆˙¨¨¨¨¥†©©© ha ha lol
> 
> -4º


Cold here....

/*£!&/ ♤○{●djj


----------



## qualitycut

Man us mn are causing ruckus all over Plowsite, we must be bored.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1714273 said:


> I am going to call in a possible fire for you at like 3am


Then what???


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1714270 said:


> Yea I agree but the way keumpers playing we could use those two.[/QUOTE
> Hes looking good for a change


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1714279 said:


> Then what???


Just to make sure you get an early start on causing trouble.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1714278 said:


> Man us mn are causing ruckus all over Plowsite, we must be bored.


Damn near daily for some of in here.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Good news everyone. The superbowl © will be in spanish this year. That spells progress. :bluebounc


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1714269 said:


> Hadn't heard of her and had to google, WOW!
> 
> So is lawnsite.


new ch 4 mon=fri girl 10 pm news


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1714280 said:


> qualitycut;1714270 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea I agree but the way keumpers playing we could use those two.[/QUOTE
> Hes looking good for a change
> 
> 
> 
> Which is good because backstrom is a bust.
Click to expand...


----------



## deicepro

Green Grass;1714281 said:


> Just to make sure you get an early start on causing trouble.


Wake me up to

-3


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1714281 said:


> Just to make sure you get an early start on causing trouble.


Haha. Thanks!


----------



## SnowGuy73

deicepro;1714287 said:


> Wake me up to
> 
> -3


Hahahahah.

-6


----------



## Green Grass

deicepro;1714287 said:


> Wake me up to
> 
> -3


Should I drive by and throw snowballs at the house?

-4


----------



## deicepro

Green Grass;1714290 said:


> Should I drive by and throw snowballs at the house?
> 
> -4


I'll show you where to put those snowballs

-3.5°


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1714290 said:


> Should I drive by and throw snowballs at the house?
> 
> -4


no need just look for him here. he will still be here


----------



## deicepro

Hamelfire;1714292 said:


> no need just look for him here. he will still be here


Maybe I should type every other word..


----------



## Green Grass

deicepro;1714291 said:


> I'll show you where to put those snowballs
> 
> -3.5°


At Hamels house?


----------



## SSS Inc.

800 some posts to 30,000. ®®®®®®®

Good luck!
-3º


----------



## deicepro

Green Grass;1714295 said:


> At Hamels house?


Getting warmer...lol


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1714292 said:


> no need just look for him here. he will still be here


I think he lives on 8 between me and Maple Lake also that narrows down the amount of houses.


----------



## SnowGuy73

-6. 

.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1714296 said:


> 800 some posts to 30,000. ®®®®®®®
> 
> Good luck!
> -3º


We will have her locked up tomorrow.


----------



## Green Grass

snowguy73;1714299 said:


> -6.
> 
> .


-4

..


----------



## deicepro

Green Grass;1714298 said:


> I think he lives on 8 between me and Maple Lake also that narrows down the amount of houses.


My x lives there, I stay there some, I actually live in tampa


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1714298 said:


> I think he lives on 8 between me and Maple Lake also that narrows down the amount of houses.


its the one with the dodge in the drive way


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1714255 said:


> You cant read this while on the elliptical? Lol


The signal is hard enough to have sirius xm mobile or pandora. It's also kinda hard when running on the treadmill for 25+ min to read the thread.



SSS Inc.;1714256 said:


> Don't bother reading it.


Just spent about 20 min doing so and I wish I wouldn't have


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Woohoo... just got approval for 10 hours of stacking snow at the schools. 

I can make some of this money back yet.


----------



## Green Grass

deicepro;1714302 said:


> My x lives there, I stay there some, I actually live in tampa


???? I don't think there is much snow there! I am not driving there to get liquid ice melt! !


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1714303 said:


> its the one with the dodge in the drive way


No that's my house!


----------



## SnowGuy73

It easy to be the deicepro in Florida!!


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1714305 said:


> Woohoo... just got approval for 10 hours of stacking snow at the schools.
> 
> I can make some of this money back yet.


Things are looking up.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1714306 said:


> ???? I don't think there is much snow there! I am not driving there to get liquid ice melt! !


Hahahahah...

Road trip!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1714308 said:


> It east to be the deicepro in Florida!!


Yes Florida is east.


----------



## deicepro

Green Grass;1714306 said:


> ???? I don't think there is much snow there! I am not driving there to get liquid ice melt! !


I stopped to see my kids.
It won't be free any more, I'll have to grease mjdon


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1714312 said:


> Yes Florida is east.


Son of a......


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1714311 said:


> Hahahahah...
> 
> Road trip!


How much would we have to get to justify the trip?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1714314 said:


> Son of a......


all the snow fell that way the other day


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1714315 said:


> How much would we have to get to justify the trip?


Beer, or!!??!!??


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1714300 said:


> We will have her locked up tomorrow.


tomorrow? We're moving right along right now, lets just make it tonight.

-3

its getting warmer


----------



## Green Grass

deicepro;1714313 said:


> I stopped to see my kids.
> It won't be free any more, I'll have to grease mjdon


What brought you to Florida?


----------



## CityGuy

-4

wc-19


----------



## CityGuy

tie game at 1


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1714318 said:


> tomorrow? We're moving right along right now, lets just make it tonight.
> 
> -3
> 
> its getting warmer


I'm nearly out. Phone dying!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1714317 said:


> Beer, or!!??!!??


Both......


----------



## skorum03

Nino Scores. Thats what happens when you crash the net. 

1-1



-3


----------



## SnowGuy73

-6. 


.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1714323 said:


> I'm nearly out. Phone dying!


That died a while ago moved to the tablet.


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1714323 said:


> I'm nearly out. Phone dying!


I'm staying up for the rest of the wild game then I'm calling it quits for the night too.

-3


----------



## cbservicesllc

skorum03;1714326 said:


> Nino Scores. Thats what happens when you crash the net.
> 
> 1-1
> 
> -3


Nice!! Keep it up boys!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1714323 said:


> I'm nearly out. Phone dying!


plug her in


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1714324 said:


> Both......


Several cases.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1714331 said:


> plug her in


See we still talking about the phone?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1714331 said:


> plug her in


Sounds like it of work, I'm going bed soon anyway.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1714333 said:


> See we still talking about the phone?


for sure. I would never mean anything other than that


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1714333 said:


> See we still talking about the phone?


mustard beef.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1714337 said:


> mustard beef.


On that note I am going to bed


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Y'all ever go through the obits and try to guess if the person is old (+50) or younger just on the name?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1714339 said:


> On that note I am going to bed


Hahahahah.

Me too.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1714340 said:


> Y'all ever go through the obits and try to guess if the person is old (+50) or younger just on the name?


You may need a new hobby!


----------



## deicepro

|_|_
| |


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1714340 said:


> Y'all ever go through the obits and try to guess if the person is old (+50) or younger just on the name?


Nope.........


----------



## CityGuy

-4

wc -15


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1714343 said:


> You may need a new hobby!


Agreed!!

-6


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1714347 said:


> Agreed!!
> 
> -6


We all need new hobbies. haha

-3


----------



## CityGuy

1-1 
1130 to go kings on power play


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1714340 said:


> Y'all ever go through the obits and try to guess if the person is old (+50) or younger just on the name?


You get a Pearl, Lorraine, Meredith, they're usually older.

You get an Angie, Lori or Julie, they're usually younger.

Anna, Carol, it's tough. Could go both ways.

I wish more would say what they died from. Especially the "died suddenly"


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1714349 said:


> 1-1
> 1130 to go kings on power play


The boys are looking a bit tired...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1714350 said:


> You get a Pearl, Lorraine, Meredith, they're usually older.
> 
> You get an Angie, Lori or Julie, they're usually younger.
> 
> Anna, Carol, it's tough. Could go both ways.
> 
> I wish more would say what they died from. Especially the "died suddenly"


I think your logic makes sense... Phyllis... that's definitely older...


----------



## skorum03

cbservicesllc;1714351 said:


> The boys are looking a bit tired...


We've looked tired since the losing streak started....

-3


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1714351 said:


> The boys are looking a bit tired...


looks like they are missing some leadership on the ice. Almost confussed


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

From Startribune... North Metro Police Blotter...

HAM LAKE

DEC. 2

Theft. A snowplow attachment was stolen from a driveway on the 1800 block of North Ham Lake Drive NE. 




Uh, like the whole snowplow?? Or did someone steal a snowflap?


----------



## cbservicesllc

power play... hopefully they can do something with this...


----------



## CityGuy

-5

wc -16

getting colder


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This is a tough date... from Blaine...



Robbery. A man reported that he was robbed at gunpoint by his adult girlfriend on the 1300 block of 18th Avenue N.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1714350 said:


> I wish more would say what they died from. Especially the "died suddenly"


I agree....


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1714355 said:


> From Startribune... North Metro Police Blotter...
> 
> HAM LAKE
> 
> DEC. 2
> 
> Theft. A snowplow attachment was stolen from a driveway on the 1800 block of North Ham Lake Drive NE.
> 
> Uh, like the whole snowplow?? Or did someone steal a snowflap?


That's kind of a bummer... drive by and have a look!


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1714355 said:


> From Startribune... North Metro Police Blotter...
> 
> HAM LAKE
> 
> DEC. 2
> 
> Theft. A snowplow attachment was stolen from a driveway on the 1800 block of North Ham Lake Drive NE.
> 
> Uh, like the whole snowplow?? Or did someone steal a snowflap?


COuld be a lot of parts. Thats a little vague


----------



## Buff89

Lets go wild!


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1714356 said:


> power play... hopefully they can do something with this...


Lets hope so.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1714358 said:


> This is a tough date... from Blaine...
> 
> Robbery. A man reported that he was robbed at gunpoint by his adult girlfriend on the 1300 block of 18th Avenue N.


Doesn't sound like a very healthy relationship.

-3


----------



## qualitycut

Debating if I should stay up and watch justified after the game or go to bed. At least I can be lazy tomorrow and not get yelled at. Back to work she goes


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1714365 said:


> Debating if I should stay up and watch justified after the game or go to bed. At least I can be lazy tomorrow and not get yelled at. Back to work she goes


That's why I'm still up.

The wife is home tomorrow, so I don't have to watch the kids.

I DO have to get up and get that truck in the shop though.


----------



## banonea

Was tired so I took a nap this afternoon, so now I will be up all night......... and nothing is on the telle.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1714355 said:


> From Startribune... North Metro Police Blotter...
> 
> HAM LAKEi
> 
> DEC. 2
> 
> Theft. A snowplow attachment was stolen from a driveway on the 1800 block of North Ham Lake Drive NE.
> 
> Uh, like the whole snowplow?? Or did someone steal a snowflap?


Thats what people who dont plow talk about it. My insurance lady asked about my plow attachment the other day lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This gal from Stillwater sounds a little lost....


Abandoned boat. A resident in the 1000 block of Park Avenue reported an abandoned boat on her beach. The complainant contacted authorities later to explain she knew the owner of the boat and it was all right for it to be on her property for now.


----------



## CityGuy

Went to the doc this afternoon and got the prescription for chantex. Lets see if this works. 

Guess i will know in 2 weeks


----------



## CleanCutL&S

Heat wave over here. -2* and -2* wind chill


----------



## CityGuy

1-1 
230 to go in the 3rd.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Be awesome to have this neighbor....


STILLWATER TOWNSHIP

DEC. 3

Suspicious activity. Someone in the 12000 block of Boutwell Road reported an extraordinary number of vehicles in a neighbor’s driveway. A deputy ran a check on several licenses of the eight or so vehicles in the driveway; they all cleared.


----------



## CityGuy

-5
wc -16

must be the country thing


----------



## CityGuy

Finally hit that 1900 posts


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

And to keep this all weather related....

WOODBURY

DEC. 4

Snowplow complaint. Police responded to a report of a snowplow truck hitting a fire hydrant in the 2500 block of Mallard Drive. An officer notified street utilities and was assured it would be taken care of.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1714374 said:


> Be awesome to have this neighbor....
> 
> STILLWATER TOWNSHIP
> 
> DEC. 3
> 
> Suspicious activity. Someone in the 12000 block of Boutwell Road reported an extraordinary number of vehicles in a neighbor's driveway. A deputy ran a check on several licenses of the eight or so vehicles in the driveway; they all cleared.


8 cars. Little ecessive?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

-14° F here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1714378 said:


> 8 cars. Little ecessive?


Maybe having an adult sleep over?


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1714377 said:


> And to keep this all weather related....
> 
> WOODBURY
> 
> DEC. 4
> 
> Snowplow complaint. Police responded to a report of a snowplow truck hitting a fire hydrant in the 2500 block of Mallard Drive. An officer notified street utilities and was assured it would be taken care of.


You would think the person that hit it would know and report it.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1714380 said:


> Maybe having an adult sleep over?


Early christmas party?


----------



## Camden

Granlund, Nino, Kuemper and Quick have been phenomenal. Hopefully the Wild can get the extra point.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1714381 said:


> You would think the person that hit it would know and report it.


Maybe it was a city guy...


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1714386 said:


> Maybe it was a city guy...


That was my first thought.


----------



## CityGuy

Over Time here we go


----------



## Buff89

I can see this game going into a shootout


----------



## CityGuy

Buff89;1714389 said:


> I can see this game going into a shootout


Thats what I am thinking


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1714390 said:


> Thats what I am thinking


Agreed....


----------



## CityGuy

Hey cb take a gander over at the other thread.


----------



## Camden

Our best shootout players are injured...I don't like our chances :crying:


----------



## CityGuy

-5

wc -16


----------



## CityGuy

I don't like them either


----------



## CityGuy

Hey Camden I was thinking about posing a question here on the thread but I am afraid it could cause a pi$$ing match. Was Thinking of posing the question of what equpment people use and why they have chosen to use that. Any thoughts before it gets too out of hand?

I may delete the post so no one see's it if you think it will.


----------



## CityGuy

Shoot out time


----------



## CityGuy

Save by Kemper

denined


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1714396 said:


> Hey Camden I was thinking about posing a question here on the thread but I am afraid it could cause a pi$$ing match. Was Thinking of posing the question of what equpment people use and why they have chosen to use that. Any thoughts before it gets too out of hand?
> 
> I may delete the post so no one see's it if you think it will.


Its been discussed pretty periodicaly on here already.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1714399 said:


> Its been discussed pretty periodicaly on here already.


Got it. I missed that in the few hunderd pages I read


----------



## CityGuy

0-0 after 3 shooters in shootout


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1714396 said:


> Hey Camden I was thinking about posing a question here on the thread but I am afraid it could cause a pi$$ing match. Was Thinking of posing the question of what equpment people use and why they have chosen to use that. Any thoughts before it gets too out of hand?
> 
> I may delete the post so no one see's it if you think it will.


I don't think it would be a big deal... guys here seem to respect each other's opinions on their equipment... and it would be more "on topic" than some of the others here 

I don't think most have gone too in depth on the "why's"


----------



## qualitycut

That was a great job by keumper


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1714392 said:


> Hey cb take a gander over at the other thread.


which one? all melt or whatever?


----------



## CityGuy

Nino scores and wins it for the wild.

Big win for the wild


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1714402 said:


> I don't think it would be a big deal... guys here seem to respect each other's opinions on their equipment... and it would be more "on topic" than some of the others here
> 
> I don't think most have gone too in depth on the "why's"


Thats kinda what I was thinkig too for more on topic.

I will throw it out in the morning when I get a little down time and there are more people on and likely to read back a few pages.


----------



## Buff89

YES they pulled it off!!!


----------



## Camden

Hamelfire;1714396 said:


> Hey Camden I was thinking about posing a question here on the thread but I am afraid it could cause a pi$$ing match. Was Thinking of posing the question of what equpment people use and why they have chosen to use that. Any thoughts before it gets too out of hand?
> 
> I may delete the post so no one see's it if you think it will.


I've never understood the firestorm that starts when questions like that are brought up. Personally, I like reading about that stuff. Some people use some pretty unconventional machines to get the job done (me included!) and I love it. So yeah, post away.

***Wild win!!! That's their best win of the season. Incredible!!!!***


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1714404 said:


> which one? all melt or whatever?


yup if it's still there


----------



## CityGuy

-5

wc -16


----------



## CityGuy

THought a few of the firefighters in here may want to be aware of this:


Firefighter Matthew C. Erickson, Eden Prairie Fire Department died after a snowmobile crash into an unoccupied residence on Jan 1st in Round Lake Twp, WI. According to Kim Cox, of the Eden Prairie Fire Department, mutual aid partners from Edina, Minnetonka, Chanhassen and Bloomington have been invited to the funeral services. Firefighters, in dress uniform, will stand vigil during the visitations and will file in together during a “sea of uniforms” procession for the funeral service. Visitations for Erickson are scheduled from 5 to 7 p.m. Friday, Jan. 10, and 1 to 2 p.m. Saturday. Jan. 11, at Eden Prairie Assembly of God, 16591 Duck Lake Trail, Eden Prairie. A service is planned for 2-3 p.m. Saturday Jan. 11, followed by a gathering to celebrate his life from 3-5 p.m. at the church, according to the Eden Prairie Fire Department.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Just got back from a quick salt run on a few sites it is actually working quite well surprisingly.


----------



## CityGuy

Well I am out for the night. Check in in the morning when I get a free minute


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1714410 said:


> yup if it's still there


Yeah saw it got locked... 



Hamelfire;1714412 said:


> THought a few of the firefighters in here may want to be aware of this:
> 
> Firefighter Matthew C. Erickson, Eden Prairie Fire Department died after a snowmobile crash into an unoccupied residence on Jan 1st in Round Lake Twp, WI. According to Kim Cox, of the Eden Prairie Fire Department, mutual aid partners from Edina, Minnetonka, Chanhassen and Bloomington have been invited to the funeral services. Firefighters, in dress uniform, will stand vigil during the visitations and will file in together during a "sea of uniforms" procession for the funeral service. Visitations for Erickson are scheduled from 5 to 7 p.m. Friday, Jan. 10, and 1 to 2 p.m. Saturday. Jan. 11, at Eden Prairie Assembly of God, 16591 Duck Lake Trail, Eden Prairie. A service is planned for 2-3 p.m. Saturday Jan. 11, followed by a gathering to celebrate his life from 3-5 p.m. at the church, according to the Eden Prairie Fire Department.


Wow... hadn't heard that yet... sad


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1714414 said:


> Just got back from a quick salt run on a few sites it is actually working quite well surprisingly.


That's good. 
(A snowguy response) hence his post count lol


----------



## BossPlow614

-10. WC of -21.


----------



## Polarismalibu

It's only -9 tonight. Talk about heat wave.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1714412 said:


> THought a few of the firefighters in here may want to be aware of this:
> 
> Firefighter Matthew C. Erickson, Eden Prairie Fire Department died after a snowmobile crash into an unoccupied residence on Jan 1st in Round Lake Twp, WI. According to Kim Cox, of the Eden Prairie Fire Department, mutual aid partners from Edina, Minnetonka, Chanhassen and Bloomington have been invited to the funeral services. Firefighters, in dress uniform, will stand vigil during the visitations and will file in together during a "sea of uniforms" procession for the funeral service. Visitations for Erickson are scheduled from 5 to 7 p.m. Friday, Jan. 10, and 1 to 2 p.m. Saturday. Jan. 11, at Eden Prairie Assembly of God, 16591 Duck Lake Trail, Eden Prairie. A service is planned for 2-3 p.m. Saturday Jan. 11, followed by a gathering to celebrate his life from 3-5 p.m. at the church, according to the Eden Prairie Fire Department.


Hamel, you going ?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1714425 said:


> That's good.
> (A snowguy response) hence his post count lol


I like to keep it short.


----------



## SnowGuy73

-8, clear, calm.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1714412 said:


> THought a few of the firefighters in here may want to be aware of this:
> 
> Firefighter Matthew C. Erickson, Eden Prairie Fire Department died after a snowmobile crash into an unoccupied residence on Jan 1st in Round Lake Twp, WI. According to Kim Cox, of the Eden Prairie Fire Department, mutual aid partners from Edina, Minnetonka, Chanhassen and Bloomington have been invited to the funeral services. Firefighters, in dress uniform, will stand vigil during the visitations and will file in together during a "sea of uniforms" procession for the funeral service. Visitations for Erickson are scheduled from 5 to 7 p.m. Friday, Jan. 10, and 1 to 2 p.m. Saturday. Jan. 11, at Eden Prairie Assembly of God, 16591 Duck Lake Trail, Eden Prairie. A service is planned for 2-3 p.m. Saturday Jan. 11, followed by a gathering to celebrate his life from 3-5 p.m. at the church, according to the Eden Prairie Fire Department.


Sad had not heard about it.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1714468 said:


> Hamel, you going ?


I believe he will be taking his fire officer test.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like we bottom out at -15 here.

No wind chill.

Marler on the 9 says patchy precip at best over the next week, best chance SE (banonea).


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

How did the gal that flew off the bridge not die yesterday??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

10 hours of daylight today. Might as well get the summer equipment tuned up. Gonna be here before you know it.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1714484 said:


> How did the gal that flew off the bridge not die yesterday??


Magic!!!!!

-14


----------



## BossPlow614

-11. wc of -24.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1714478 said:


> I believe he will be taking his fire officer test.


Ah ok. I know we have some guys going.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hammer must have found a new job, seems chipper today!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hammer says sleet snow far eastern MN for Friday andbthen for metro on sunday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

9 says very slight chance both Friday and Sunday of sleet snow.


----------



## Polarismalibu

-12 wc -25 here in Rogers. Guess this is post 500 for me


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1714500 said:


> -12 wc -25 here in Rogers. Guess this is post 500 for me


You're on FIRE!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1714500 said:


> -12 wc -25 here in Rogers. Guess this is post 500 for me


Congratulations!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Accuweather still says snow for me on Monday. 

In fact, they are now saying 3" for me Monday night Tuesday morning.

They have snow every day for me next week.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

No one else says snow Monday, but most have a 50% on Tuesday


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Accu has no accumulation for Friday, 1/2" for Sunday for snow, yet higher than 32 for temps.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Currently -8 was -6 for a long time


----------



## SnowGuy73

Rochester to Eau Claire, few inches of snow both friday and Sunday. .. per hammer.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1714511 said:


> Accu has no accumulation for Friday, 1/2" for Sunday for snow, yet higher than 32 for temps.


Same here..


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nws is still the same for me, 20% wintery mix friday and Sunday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Rainbow foods is closing more stores in the metro, I think theybsaid 5 stores.

-9.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1714517 said:


> Rainbow foods is closing more stores in the metro, I think theybsaid 5 stores.
> 
> -9.


That's why they closed at 8 the other night. No one shops there to begin with

They could close at 8 every night.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gotta go replace a tail light on the '12 Ram then take it to the dealer.

Anyone want to bet lunch on whether they fix it under warranty or not??


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1714489 said:


> 10 hours of daylight today. Might as well get the summer equipment tuned up. Gonna be here before you know it.


You do maintenance?


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1714519 said:


> That's why they closed at 8 the other night. No one shops there to begin with
> 
> They could close at 8 every night.


Not a bad idea, saves some money.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1714526 said:


> You do maintenance?


Not on my sprayers.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1714509 said:


> Accuweather still says snow for me on Monday.
> 
> In fact, they are now saying 3" for me Monday night Tuesday morning.
> 
> They have snow every day for me next week.


Iss Accu still the most accurate of them all this year?

Still at -9



SnowGuy73;1714529 said:


> Not a bad idea, saves some money.


The government should take some notes.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

nws says 1.2" on Friday day and night total. accu says .22" total


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1714535 said:


> Iss Accu still the most accurate of them all this year?
> 
> Still at -9
> 
> The government should take some notes.


So far they've been good.

Government save money, ha!

-9.


----------



## SnowGuy73

My NWS changed now, I'm up to 30% chance of sleet before 23:00.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu has a total of 0.16 of ice Saturday night/Sunday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Still -17 here.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

40 minutes and no new posts. everyone talked out? or did some go to expo?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

-15 on the truck thermometer. But no wind so it might as well be summer, I guess?


----------



## SnowGuy73

-8 here.......


----------



## SnoFarmer

Time to get the lawn sprinklers out.



LwnmwrMan22;1714580 said:


> -15 on the truck thermometer. But no wind so it might as well be summer, I guess?


Warmed up to -16*F


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnoFarmer;1714582 said:


> Warmed up to -16*F


Hey!! Duluth is warmer than me!! Must be the warmth from the lake.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1714468 said:


> Hamel, you going ?


No I can't go. Thought some of you south guys may have not heard


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1714578 said:


> 40 minutes and no new posts. everyone talked out? or did some go to expo?


Takes some time to get their first cup of coffee to take effect.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cat has 0% financing if anyone is interested


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1714578 said:


> 40 minutes and no new posts. everyone talked out? or did some go to expo?


Sorry Jim I actually have to work today.

Throwing salt like it's going out of style.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1714520 said:


> Gotta go replace a tail light on the '12 Ram then take it to the dealer.
> 
> Anyone want to bet lunch on whether they fix it under warranty or not??


I'll take the bet but if the first dealer says no you need to try another.
I have an 06 250. in 2010 the motor blew up. I had 41,xxx miles on it. I purchased a extended warranty from the dealer the day I bought it bumper to bumper ford factory warranty. Best I could buy. Brought it back to morries where I bought it they denied the claim. Said they wanted 9500 for a new motor. I got lots of excuses why they said it would not go threw. One was the oil filter had rust on it??? Its a plow truck. Oil only gets changed yearly as they sit most of the summer. I asked them to stand behind me and fight but no luck. I towed the truck made a few calls. Took the truck to hayford ford in Cambridge from a recommendation. They turned it into ford and it was fixed a week later with no hassel. So if they say no find a dealer that will support you. Maybe they already do


----------



## CityGuy

So it was lightly discussed late last night and it was decided I could throw this out there as we are all mature adults(well except me and green maybe, J/k). It will also help keep the room somewhat on track.

What snow equipment are you running and why? 
Trucks(kind),

plows(brand),

bobcats(brand),

loaders(brand)-owned or leased

Any specialized equipment? For sidewalks, snowblowers, power brooms, atv, etc..

Do you pre-treat? With what? Salt, liquid, other

I think some of us surprised at what others have and use.


----------



## CityGuy

alriight break is over and I am back at it. Check in around 11


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dodge Trucks. My dad was a Dodge guy as I grew up. Owned all brands over the years, but mostly Dodge.

Boss plows. Mostly for dealer support, I really don't have anyone else in the north metro.

Cat skid. Who wouldn't own a Cat skid, are you serious??

Kubota tractor but have owned Deere. Dealer location is #1 reason.

Kubota RTV for an account I had 3 years ago. If I could sell it with the plow, I would and buy a 4 wheeler / plow for the sidewalks I use it for now.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1714520 said:


> Gotta go replace a tail light on the '12 Ram then take it to the dealer.
> 
> Anyone want to bet lunch on whether they fix it under warranty or not??


They will warranty it no reason they shouldn't!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1714612 said:


> They will warranty it no reason they shouldn't!


I would be ticked if they didn't.

-12 on the truck. Headed to lonsdale i'll report when I get there.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;1714598 said:


> I'll take the bet but if the first dealer says no you need to try another.
> I have an 06 250. in 2010 the motor blew up. I had 41,xxx miles on it. I purchased a extended warranty from the dealer the day I bought it bumper to bumper ford factory warranty. Best I could buy. Brought it back to morries where I bought it they denied the claim. Said they wanted 9500 for a new motor. I got lots of excuses why they said it would not go threw. One was the oil filter had rust on it??? Its a plow truck. Oil only gets changed yearly as they sit most of the summer. I asked them to stand behind me and fight but no luck. I towed the truck made a few calls. Took the truck to hayford ford in Cambridge from a recommendation. They turned it into ford and it was fixed a week later with no hassel. So if they say no find a dealer that will support you. Maybe they already do


a good dealer knows how to put it through. my deere dealer does it all the time. even if its slightly out


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The '06 Dodge 5.9 diesel started this morning. Didn't plug it in, didn't charge the battery from trying a couple days ago.

Fired up on the second try.

Still -15.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

No such luck on the skid. Gonna haveta put cables on again.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1714624 said:


> a good dealer knows how to put it through. my deere dealer does it all the time. even if its slightly out


And they should the manufactur pays the dealer for the work. My dad is a GM at a ford dealer and its getting tougher for them to just get it through on the bigger stuff. Ford will send out someone to look over it and inspect transmission or whatever claim is for


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1714632 said:


> And they should the manufactur pays the dealer for the work. My dad is a GM at a ford dealer and its getting tougher for them to just get it through on the bigger stuff. Ford will send out someone to look over it and inspect transmission or whatever claim is for


This is what is happening.

I had a 2011 Kubota 331 zero turn mower drop the engine at 300 hours.

No oil. I take responsibility that my mowing guys were supposed to be checking oil, but obviously they weren't.

That was enough for Kubota and my dealer to deny the claim.

$4,800 for a new engine. It was going to be $4,000 to rebuild the engine.

Anyways, they had a Kubota factory rep come to the dealer and deny the claim. Not that it matters, but I've bought over $200,000 in equipment from this dealer in the last 10 years. Not to mention the parts and service work.

I wanted them to at least offer 10% on labor or something, but no.

No one could tell me where the oil went either. All they would say "should have been checking the oil". This is what I was stuck on. Where did the oil go at 300 hours?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1714594 said:


> cat has 0% financing if anyone is interested


Where was this post last fall?

***edit..... I think they had it last fall as well, only it was for 2 years. Couldn't swing the $2,300 / month payments.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1714594 said:


> cat has 0% financing if anyone is interested


For how many months? Bobcat had 0% for up to 60. I wish more manufactures made smaller track machines like bobcat.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1714612 said:


> They will warranty it no reason they shouldn't!


I chickened out. It's at my tranny shop first.

If it's something minor, I will let them fix it.

If it's something major, they know it has factory warranty and I'll take it to the dealer, plus they don't charge me to diagnose it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1714649 said:


> Where was this post last fall?
> 
> ***edit..... I think they had it last fall as well, only it was for 2 years. Couldn't swing the $2,300 / month payments.


I don't know the terms. it was an email I got. don't know how they got my address. im sure that was for guys who have a lot of equity and trade often


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1714632 said:


> And they should the manufactur pays the dealer for the work. My dad is a GM at a ford dealer and its getting tougher for them to just get it through on the bigger stuff. Ford will send out someone to look over it and inspect transmission or whatever claim is for


This is what happened at hayford. Morries didn't even try. This is one of the other excuses they tried to give me. A code came back and said low oil pressure. Oil was full. They said I ran it low on oil pressure. I went down there to morries said lets take a closer look. Checked the oil it was full they agreed. Code for low oil pressure still there. Start truck O look oil pressure gauge says its normal. So how was I suppose to know. Yea I bought a lot of my vehicles thru them. I don't think it matter how much you spend in some of these places they just care about the bottom dollar.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1714652 said:


> I chickened out. It's at my tranny shop first.
> 
> If it's something minor, I will let them fix it.
> 
> If it's something major, they know it has factory warranty and I'll take it to the dealer, plus they don't charge me to diagnose it.


Under warranty they should look at it for free?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1714653 said:


> I don't know the terms. it was an email I got. don't know how they got my address. im sure that was for guys who have a lot of equity and trade often


Yea so did I but didn't say


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1714651 said:


> For how many months? Bobcat had 0% for up to 60. I wish more manufactures made smaller track machines like bobcat.


48 months + no payments for 90 days


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1714651 said:


> For how many months? Bobcat had 0% for up to 60. I wish more manufactures made smaller track machines like bobcat.


just for you guys I went back and looked at me email. its for 48 months and skip 3 months


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1714655 said:


> Under warranty they should look at it for free?


Nope, dealer will charge you for a diagnose if they don't do the work.

I didn't want them to look at it, deny the warranty, then have to pay $90.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1714660 said:


> Nope, dealer will charge you for a diagnose if they don't do the work.
> 
> I didn't want them to look at it, deny the warranty, then have to pay $90.


Kinda sketchy.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1714657 said:


> 48 months + no payments for 90 days


Check into it there are a lot of hidden fees and charges. Dealer told me they hardly ever use bobcat for financing,you are better of whoever the dealer usually uses for financing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1714662 said:


> Kinda sketchy.


Some won't believe this, but when it was a Hecker dealership, they did ALOT for me.

Under the new ownership, it would go down as something like "you need a new tranny filter, it's plugged, no fluid flow, reason the tranny is acting up".

So you pay $150-200 for them to service the tranny, then it's doing the same.

Djaug is not impressed with the service department there.

I even do their summer maintenance for them.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1714665 said:


> Some won't believe this, but when it was a Hecker dealership, they did ALOT for me.
> 
> Under the new ownership, it would go down as something like "you need a new tranny filter, it's plugged, no fluid flow, reason the tranny is acting up".
> 
> So you pay $150-200 for them to service the tranny, then it's doing the same.
> 
> Djaug is not impressed with the service department there.
> 
> I even do their summer maintenance for them.


Being a little cynical on the transmisson. What does it have 40k for miles? As long as the fluid level is correct then no reason to deny it. Service interval is 100k, has plow prep. Can't deny on abuse without proof. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## qualitycut

I guess I'm just lucky I have never had anything not get covered and my buddies who bring it to my dad (they have about 10 f450s between the family) have always got ot covered and even things out of warranty covered. Maybe that's why ford is #1


----------



## SnowGuy73

-7, clear and calm in Shakopee, MN.

Time now 10:51


----------



## SnowGuy73

John Dee's latest.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1714668 said:


> Being a little cynical on the transmisson. What does it have 40k for miles? As long as the fluid level is correct then no reason to deny it. Service interval is 100k, has plow prep. Can't deny on abuse without proof. Just my 2 cents.


Being cynical, a bit, but I've had the issues come like that before.

New owners are all about the up sell before they finally get around to fixing the issue.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1714675 said:


> John Dee's latest.


Kinda the same he had yesterday, but he moved it all back a day.


----------



## 60Grit

LwnmwrMan22;1714489 said:


> 10 hours of daylight today. Might as well get the summer equipment tuned up. Gonna be here before you know it.


Maybe close to 10 hrs of daylight but the sun isn't quite up 9hrs.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1714675 said:


> John Dee's latest.


Good luck next week


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1714517 said:


> Rainbow foods is closing more stores in the metro, I think theybsaid 5 stores.
> 
> -9.


I guess its two more stores, Brooklyn Park and Plymouth.. Wanted to correct my story!

-7.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CJ's Outdoor;1714681 said:


> Maybe close to 10 hrs of daylight but the sun isn't quite up 9hrs.


Whatever it takes to get me through the winter me boi!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1714683 said:


> Good luck next week


.................................


----------



## SnowGuy73

It will change....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1714684 said:


> I guess its two more stores, Brooklyn Park and Plymouth.. Wanted to correct my story!
> 
> -7.


I'll correct you then if you wanted to be corrected.

It's Brooklyn Park and Columbia Heights.
http://m.startribune.com/news/?id=239189891&c=y


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gonna go try firing up the skid. Gotta get that freezer picked up my parents bought us.

Can't get it til the skid is running so I can get it out of the pickup.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1714689 said:


> I'll correct you then if you wanted to be corrected.
> 
> It's Brooklyn Park and Columbia Heights.


There you go. I guess Plymouth already closed.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1714692 said:


> There you go. I guess Plymouth already closed.


So did Forest Lake. Now they are trying to move an Aldi into the location. My wife and MIL would turn even more into hermits if they didn't have to drive to Blaine or Roseville to get to an Aldi.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

22 new email notifications this morning.

I'm the idiot. I have everything turned off. I won't get notifications for a while, then they start kicking in again.

I must me missing an "auto subscribe to responded thread" setting somewhere.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1714694 said:


> So did Forest Lake. Now they are trying to move an Aldi into the location. My wife and MIL would turn even more into hermits if they didn't have to drive to Blaine or Roseville to get to an Aldi.


I was only there once, I wasn't impressed.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1714696 said:


> 22 new email notifications this morning.
> 
> I'm the idiot. I have everything turned off. I won't get notifications for a while, then they start kicking in again.
> 
> I must me missing an "auto subscribe to responded thread" setting somewhere.


Cant help you there I never had mine on.


----------



## SnowGuy73

You could start talking nasty in here and when mjd comes in to warn you ask him how to turn it off!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1714698 said:


> I was only there once, I wasn't impressed.


Aldi is "different".

However, as long as I don't see the package being used for dinner, I don't know the difference.


----------



## IDST

i refuse to shop at Aldi. I got food poisoning from some lunch meat there 10 years ago and can't stomach going back.


----------



## Ranger620

Didnt aldi just get busted for having horse meat in there burger. Thought i saw that on the news


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ranger620;1714722 said:


> Didnt aldi just get busted for having horse meat in there burger. Thought i saw that on the news


Haha.... no wonder it's so cheap!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We don't buy meat from there. Frozen veggies, generic stuff used to cook dinners. Their honey pretzels are excellent for plowing!


----------



## deicepro

SnowGuy73;1714705 said:


> You could start talking nasty in here and when mjd comes in to warn you ask him how to turn it off!


You'll have to grease him...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Fwiw...

http://www.snopes.com/food/tainted/aldi.asp

Aldi wasn't the only one.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1714731 said:


> Fwiw...
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/food/tainted/aldi.asp
> 
> Aldi wasn't the only one.


was just looking that up on snopes. Lol. Looks like none of the meat made it to the us.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Upselling the scraping calls. Better not snow this weekend.


----------



## unit28

I'm so hungry i could eat
a couple ponies


stull looks like banno fri night for snow


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1714746 said:


> I'm so hungry i could eat
> a couple ponies
> 
> stull looks like banno fri night for snow


Nws already lowered my totals for Friday. I hate this should I or shouldn't go


----------



## banonea

unit28;1714746 said:


> I'm so hungry i could eat
> a couple ponies
> 
> stull looks like banno fri night for snow


I'll take it, starting to get board down here we had to do some mud and tape on a project we are working on over the winter, but I would rather plow snowpayup


----------



## SnowGuy73

deicepro;1714730 said:


> You'll have to grease him...


Im taking the day off .


----------



## SnowGuy73

Anyone catch hammer, anything change in the forecast?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1714758 said:


> Anyone catch hammer, anything change in the forecast?


You sure past lmrmn. You'll hit 10000 at this rate by winters end


----------



## SnowGuy73

Its all those late night chat sessons!


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1714762 said:


> Its all those late night chat sessons!


Its all about the three word response.

-2


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1714765 said:


> Its all about the three word response.
> 
> -2


Man of few words.


----------



## Ranger620

SnowGuy73;1714766 said:


> Man of few words.


Thats 4 by my count


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1714767 said:


> Thats 4 by my count


"Of" doesn't count, much like abbreviation.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My truck thermometer says +27°


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1714772 said:


> My truck thermometer says +27°


Is your plow on? Mine does that with the plow foe some reason. I had 96 I think it was last week


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1714774 said:


> Is your plow on? Mine does that with the plow foe some reason. I had 96 I think it was last week


It IS. And it does. Down to 21. Turned a corner.


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;1714774 said:


> Is your plow on? Mine does that with the plow foe some reason. I had 96 I think it was last week


I take my plow off as often as possible. My gas mileage sucks enough already without it on.

-2


----------



## BossPlow614

jimslawnsnow;1714774 said:


> Is your plow on? Mine does that with the plow foe some reason. I had 96 I think it was last week


That would sure be nice right about now.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1714660 said:


> Nope, dealer will charge you for a diagnose if they don't do the work.
> 
> I didn't want them to look at it, deny the warranty, then have to pay $90.


Do you have plow prep? Chrysler won't deny the claim. I worked for them for 9 years and you wouldn't believe the stuff they cover. Like a Cummins with 90,000 and never had the oil change needed a new engine.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;1714777 said:


> I take my plow off as often as possible. My gas mileage sucks enough already without it on.
> 
> -2


I have 4 vehicles. If I'm going to drive the plow truck a lot or go a distance I'll take it off. Takes only 30 seconds or less


----------



## BossPlow614

skorum03;1714777 said:


> I take my plow off as often as possible. My gas mileage sucks enough already without it on.
> 
> -2


As do I. Plus I want to reduce the wear on the front end as much as possible.


----------



## SnowGuy73

-2 sunny here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1714779 said:


> Do you have plow prep? Chrysler won't deny the claim. I worked for them for 9 years and you wouldn't believe the stuff they cover. Like a Cummins with 90,000 and never had the oil change needed a new engine.


Wow, thats something.


----------



## skorum03

BossPlow614;1714782 said:


> As do I. Plus I want to reduce the wear on the front end as much as possible.


Thats the second reason. I just did ball joints and U joints, and outer axle seals on my front end. Felt that in the wallet. Going to do shocks as well. Truck is going to be damn near brand new.

-2


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1714785 said:


> -2 sunny here.


Thought you were taking a break.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1714785 said:


> -2 sunny here.


Same here. It was warmer faster yesterday. I thought it was supposed to be warmer today than yesterday


----------



## Green Grass

-4 and sunny


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;1714789 said:


> Same here. It was warmer faster yesterday. I thought it was supposed to be warmer today than yesterday


it really doesn't feel too bad out there. Although, I think we're numb to it now.

-2


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1714779 said:


> Do you have plow prep? Chrysler won't deny the claim. I worked for them for 9 years and you wouldn't believe the stuff they cover. Like a Cummins with 90,000 and never had the oil change needed a new engine.


When it was a Hecker dealer, I could pull up with the plow on, drop the plow in the parking lot, and have them fix a front out u-joint that I tore out plowing under warranty.

The new dealer it's like pulling teeth to get warranty work done on my work trucks.

We have a 2008 Chrysler Town and Country that rattled in the front end. The new dealer replaced the same parts 3 times over 15,000 miles (under warranty) but the problem would come back.

Took it to a different dealer and they fixed it.

Biggest problem is the second dealer had the vehicle for a week. Had one of my trucks for 10 days.

I'm damned if I do, damned if I don't.

Take it to the quick dealer, have them try to say it's fixed by doing "maintenance" so they can charge, or take it to the next 'closest' dealer and risk having the truck tied up for a week +.

I'll see what the tranny shop says. Those guys I trust.


----------



## snowman55

Thats because hecker was charging the manufacturer for 3 u- joint replacements.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;1714797 said:


> Thats because hecker was charging the manufacturer for 3 u- joint replacements.


Better than me.

I paid for an extended warranty. They already have my money.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BTW, this happened the other night plowing that school.

The other side of my poly broke loose.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1714788 said:


> Thought you were taking a break.


From causing trouble.


----------



## SnowGuy73

0 and sunny.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1714779 said:


> Do you have plow prep? Chrysler won't deny the claim. I worked for them for 9 years and you wouldn't believe the stuff they cover. Like a Cummins with 90,000 and never had the oil change needed a new engine.


 how long ago was this? Times have changed


----------



## Camden

snowman55;1714797 said:


> Thats because hecker was charging the manufacturer for 3 u- joint replacements.


LOL - He sure was. That guy got what he had coming though. If you believe what you read about him he's still hasn't learned anything.


----------



## SnowGuy73

-2 and sunny

at 13:43


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1°F in Forest Lake.

Accuweather basically has zero snow for me now until Monday night into Tuesday.

They still have 3" +/- then.


----------



## Polarismalibu

It was -0 this morning when I left


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Its is now 0 here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I suppose I need some snow.

Sent a text out talking about Monday and a couple of shovelers are texting back they are looking for other work, as they can't go 2-3 weeks without work.

Not sure what they were expecting???


----------



## jimslawnsnow

First nws had less than inch Friday day and the same for night. Then they had less than inch day and less than half at night and now its less than half day time and around an inch at night


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1714829 said:


> It was -0 this morning when I left


That must be what people talk about when they say "yeah, but it was a cold 0".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1714836 said:


> First nws had less than inch Friday day and the same for night. Then they had less than inch day and less than half at night and now its less than half day time and around an inch at night


I think we've all had a better chance at something come Friday night, not surprising.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1714835 said:


> I suppose I need some snow.
> 
> Sent a text out talking about Monday and a couple of shovelers are texting back they are looking for other work, as they can't go 2-3 weeks without work.
> 
> Not sure what they were expecting???


I'm sure you warned them when they were hired, bit people think its winter and it snows daily. I had one that couldn't figure out why we don't work 40hrs a week


----------



## SSS Inc.

It was -12º in Lonsdale according to my truck.
-4º in Shakopee
-0º in Minneapolis.

NWS has me at 30% still Friday day and night but only shows snow, no sleet or anything. Should be good radar watching Friday because it is very close to the metro. Maybe it will stay well East of shakopee, hit Quality, jump west and catch my area then slide just east of Lwnmwr. Or the whole things shifts even a little more west and we all get it.


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1714841 said:


> It was -12º in Lonsdale according to my truck.
> -4º in Shakopee
> -0º in Minneapolis.
> 
> NWS has me at 30% still Friday day and night but only shows snow, no sleet or anything. Should be good radar watching Friday because it is very close to the metro. Maybe it will stay well East of shakopee, hit Quality, jump west and catch my area then slide just east of Lwnmwr. Or the whole things shifts even a little more west and we all get it.


Negative zero degrees eh? 

But a 2" storm would be great!


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1714844 said:


> Negative zero degrees eh?
> 
> But a 2" storm would be great!


-0º sounds more impressive.

As far as Friday after it hits me we'll see if it can continue NW a bit for you before a dramatic shift to the east to avoid lwnmrwman.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You guys are out of luck for Friday.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1714846 said:


> You guys are out of luck for Friday.


Odds are against us but as long as things look close that's good enough for me to watch the radar. I always figure there is a chance of the models being off 50 miles one way or another.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I've got 2+ days of scraping parking lots lined up this weekend. You guys are out of luck.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1714835 said:


> I suppose I need some snow.
> 
> Sent a text out talking about Monday and a couple of shovelers are texting back they are looking for other work, as they can't go 2-3 weeks without work.
> 
> Not sure what they were expecting???


They probably expect it but it they are like the ones I have hired they take the work with me and are always looking. Its tough unless you have zero tolerance accounts and they get to shovel them a few times a week.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1714850 said:


> I've got 2+ days of scraping parking lots lined up this weekend. You guys are out of luck.


If I was a betting man I would put my money on you are out of luck sir based on historical trends. :laughing: I think I better get the trucks ready.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1714854 said:


> If I was a betting man I would put my money on you are out of luck sir based on historical trends. :laughing: I think I better get the trucks ready.


You are more correct than I.


----------



## CityGuy

-1 and sunny


----------



## CityGuy

salt is starting to work finally


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone know anything good or bad about jcb track loaders


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1714881 said:


> Anyone know anything good or bad about jcb track loaders


never seen onebefore


----------



## CityGuy

-1 winds calm


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1714888 said:


> never seen onebefore


I'm looking for something smaller like t140 but they quit making them and suppossedly coming out with a new one similar size


----------



## SnowGuy73

The hot chick on twin cities live is ice fishing...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sunny, 4 degrees


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1714892 said:


> I'm looking for something smaller like t140 but they quit making them and suppossedly coming out with a new one similar size


Are the track loaders like their wheeled machines with only one lift arm?


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1714913 said:


> The hot chick on twin cities live is ice fishing...


The one model was well built


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Sunny an 4 above here


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1714916 said:


> Are the track loaders like their wheeled machines with only one lift arm?


I think. There is just not a lot of options for smaller track machines


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1714919 said:


> The one model was well built


Nice fishing rod was it?? Head to Thorne Brothers and they'll custom make one.


----------



## unit28

ONE....ABOVE
CONSIDER MYSELF LUCKY TO SEE THAT TODAY


not much forecasted for wind on Friday
Unless that changes......


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1714919 said:


> The one model was well built


Ya, I thought that was going to last longer...


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1714930 said:


> ONE....ABOVE
> CONSIDER MYSELF LUCKY TO SEE THAT TODAY
> 
> not much forecasted for wind on Friday
> Unless that changes......


I've been told nothing can or will change. So I guess there will be no wind.


----------



## unit28

Guess our company is going to provide an all inclusive ice fishing expedition to MILLE LCKS


----------



## unit28

sss inc.;1714932 said:


> i've been told nothing can or will change. So i guess there will be no wind. :d


wait a second 
i see what you did there


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1714934 said:


> Guess our company is going to provide an all inclusive ice fishing expedition to MILLE LCKS


Nice, that will be fun!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1714932 said:


> I've been told nothing can or will change. So I guess there will be no wind.


Must be some wind. Just had another wind chill advisory come across.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1714944 said:


> Must be some wind. Just had another wind chill advisory come across.


Unit was talking Friday not tonight.


----------



## CityGuy

0
winds calm
1608


----------



## CityGuy

Hey snow and sss did you see the ice thread was removed? MJD said he would open it back up if the person that started it returned.


----------



## CityGuy

I see morris did not get the hall of fame again.

bummer


----------



## Polarismalibu

unit28;1714934 said:


> Guess our company is going to provide an all inclusive ice fishing expedition to MILLE LCKS


The ice sucks up there. Can't get out to the mud flats yet they bays only have 9" of ice


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1714962 said:


> Hey snow and sss did you see the ice thread was removed? MJD said he would open it back up if the person that started it returned.


Still there.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1714977 said:


> Still there.


Wow. Said he was going to close it and did not.


----------



## CityGuy

What is wrong with people:

From the number 4.

A Monticello man allegedly skinned his pet cat and baked it in the oven with onions with the intention of eating it.


----------



## mnglocker

Hamelfire;1714982 said:


> What is wrong with people:
> 
> From the number 4.
> 
> A Monticello man allegedly skinned his pet cat and baked it in the oven with onions with the intention of eating it.


I know, right?

Herbs and stuffing should have been used, otherwise the meat will be dry and stringy.


----------



## unit28

Polarismalibu;1714976 said:


> The ice sucks up there. Can't get out to the mud flats yet they bays only have 9" of ice


thanks for the heads up

they had something lined up around the 24th
paid for a couple houses already


----------



## Camden

Hamelfire;1714965 said:


> I see morris did not get the hall of fame again.
> 
> bummer


He was one of the top 5 pitchers in the 80s. I thought he had done enough to get in but baseball writers are idiots so it's not surprising to see that he didn't make it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm sure 3S knows this already.....

AS A RESULT...A SNOW ACCUMULATION FROM 1 TO 2 INCHES IS FORECAST
FROM BLUE EARTH AND ALBERT LEA ON NORTHEAST THROUGH NORTHFIELD
AND RIVER FALLS TO AMERY AND RICE LAKE FRIDAY NIGHT AND EARLY
SATURDAY. TWO TO THREE INCHES IS EXPECTED TO THE EAST OF THESE
AREAS INCLUDING EAU CLAIRE...CORNELL AND GLEN FLORA WITH NEARLY 4
INCHES AT AUGUSTA. *THIS SITUATION WILL NEED TO BE WATCHED FOR IF
THE UPPER TROUGH WOULD CLOSE OFF AND BECOME MORE NEGATIVELY
TILTED...THE SYSTEM WOULD BE SLOWER WITH HIGHER SNOW AMOUNTS. THIS
WOULD ALSO SPREAD MORE SNOW ACCUMULATION FURTHER WEST. BACK CLOSER
TO THE TWIN CITIES...*


----------



## CityGuy

Anybody here have one of those curved v plows. The type that are higher on on the outside ends? Just curious how they work?


----------



## Polarismalibu

unit28;1714990 said:


> thanks for the heads up
> 
> they had something lined up around the 24th
> paid for a couple houses already


With this cold snap it can change very fast. That was the report from Sunday. You probably will be on some good fishing come the end of the month


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1715015 said:


> Anybody here have one of those curved v plows. The type that are higher on on the outside ends? Just curious how they work?


I've got (2) V-xt, Boss.

Where you notice the difference is where you can pick up speed, you can throw the snow farther.

If you're just doing residential drives, smaller commercial lots, etc., there's no difference between it and a flat top.

On our larger school parking lots, or longer drive lanes, you're able to throw the snow much farther once you can get up to 15-20 mph+.


----------



## banonea

Want to throw this out there, I am looking for a pull behind camper, something around 16' that the rear can be cut open to make a toy hauler for Sturgis. Not looking to spend a butt load of money but don't want a POS either...


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1715022 said:


> I've got (2) V-xt, Boss.
> 
> Where you notice the difference is where you can pick up speed, you can throw the snow farther.
> 
> If you're just doing residential drives, smaller commercial lots, etc., there's no difference between it and a flat top.
> 
> On our larger school parking lots, or longer drive lanes, you're able to throw the snow much farther once you can get up to 15-20 mph+.


Does it help at all in the scoop position or no noticable differance


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1715028 said:


> Does it help at all in the scoop position or no noticable differance


Not really. You can only hold so much snow.


----------



## BossPlow614

banonea;1715024 said:


> Want to throw this out there, I am looking for a pull behind camper, something around 16' that the rear can be cut open to make a toy hauler for Sturgis. Not looking to spend a butt load of money but don't want a POS either...


Check out Coates RV, they're near Forest Lake but they have lots of Toy Haulers there.

Just checked my business mailbox at the UPS store, the checks are finally coming in!


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1715014 said:


> I'm sure UNIT knows this already.....
> 
> ...[/B][/COLOR]


yep.....
I knew that already before the dscs updated

That's why I had mentioned the winds are forecasted to stay calm.
and prolly stay calm through most of the afternoon.

...probably. Unless that changes then I expect no change in LPS traxx.

If we get a stronger southerly then there might be a push NW with the LPS

of course we all know that when a colorado low closes off it deepens the colomn and causes a potential for a PV anomally


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1714814 said:


> how long ago was this? Times have changed


Two years. I still work in the dealer a couple days a week usually and still see it happen. Dodge always says could we 100% win in a law suit if the answer is no then they fix it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Wow, temp dropped quick here. 

-9.


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## jimslawnsnow

looking to upgrade my 04 ford f350. well anyway why do people and dealer add a plow and 10k-15k to the price? really annoying


----------



## skorum03

banonea;1715024 said:


> Want to throw this out there, I am looking for a pull behind camper, something around 16' that the rear can be cut open to make a toy hauler for Sturgis. Not looking to spend a butt load of money but don't want a POS either...


Get on craigslist. I bought mine for $1100. Its a 21 foot and we wish we would have gone bigger. Cleaned it up and gave it a little paint was all I had to do to it. Its our hunting shack


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Schaeffer says flakes all the way through the near future.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1715120 said:


> looking to upgrade my 04 ford f350. well anyway why do people and dealer add a plow and 10k-15k to the price? really annoying


What u mean


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1715120 said:


> looking to upgrade my 04 ford f350. well anyway why do people and dealer add a plow and 10k-15k to the price? really annoying


If you want my dads info to see what he can do for you let me know. They have a few sitting around.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1715134 said:


> What u mean


Exactly what it says. If similar trucks cost 20k the throw a plow on there and charge 30-35k and so on. I don't need the plow. Ask them to take it off but only take 5k off because they have so much invested in mounting. If anyone knows plows most dealers charge 1500 or less.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1715143 said:


> Exactly what it says. If similar trucks cost 20k the throw a plow on there and charge 30-35k and so on. I don't need the plow. Ask them to take it off but only take 5k off because they have so much invested in mounting. If anyone knows plows most dealers charge 1500 or less.


I read it wrong sorry, yea I was looking for a used truck and sams thing people don't realize the plows not new anymore


----------



## SSS Inc.

Congrats Canada......you win. :crying:


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1714678 said:


> Being cynical, a bit, but I've had the issues come like that before.
> 
> New owners are all about the up sell before they finally get around to fixing the issue.


So are you going to mention what the transmisson shop noticed at first glance with the guys here?


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;1715169 said:


> So are you going to mention what the transmisson shop noticed at first glance with the guys here?


Please tell


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1715171 said:


> Please tell


Was the transmission missing?????


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamsters on a treadmill???????


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;1715024 said:


> Want to throw this out there, I am looking for a pull behind camper, something around 16' that the rear can be cut open to make a toy hauler for Sturgis. Not looking to spend a butt load of money but don't want a POS either...


Check Craigslist for fish houses. I'd suggest ice castle or team lodge for toy haulers.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Was it the nut behind the wheel?????????


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1715174 said:


> Was the transmission missing?????


Hahaha. The dip stick was gone maybe?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Calm, clear, -9. 

At 19:21


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

No fluid in the transmission, or none on the stick I should say.

Didn't even think of checking with only 29k miles on it.

No quick signs of leaks, fluid in the snow, etc.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Was there oil in it?????????


Edit. You beat me to it. I'm sure no harm was done.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1715182 said:


> No fluid in the transmission, or none on the stick I should say.
> 
> Didn't even think of checking with only 29k miles on it.
> 
> No quick signs of leaks, fluid in the snow, etc.


Well, that would eliminate operator error.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1715182 said:


> No fluid in the transmission, or none on the stick I should say.
> 
> Didn't even think of checking with only 29k miles on it.
> 
> No quick signs of leaks, fluid in the snow, etc.


Was it sold with it being full of fluid or was it low from the get go?

Had that happen with a JD 7730 my dad rented. It was brand new. Made it two miles down the road and I had warnings going of like crazy. Took it back. They changed the filter for some reason and added several gallons of fluid.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I don't know... what do you guys do with multiple pieces of equipment. I would assume you larger guys have a mechanic or shop forman type person.

The guy driving this truck is the "urban dictionary type" from last night.

When I hired him, he was all about checking fluids, taking care of my equipment, yada yada yada.

I guess I need to just hire someone else. No idea how long he was plowing with the tranny this way.

Like I said, the first time I put it in reverse, I knew something was wrong.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1715195 said:


> I don't know... what do you guys do with multiple pieces of equipment. I would assume you larger guys have a mechanic or shop forman type person.
> 
> The guy driving this truck is the "urban dictionary type" from last night.
> 
> When I hired him, he was all about checking fluids, taking care of my equipment, yada yada yada.
> 
> I guess I need to just hire someone else. No idea how long he was plowing with the tranny this way.
> 
> Like I said, the first time I put it in reverse, I knew something was wrong.


Don't think you can really blame him. You must not bring it to a dealer for oil changes.


----------



## TKLAWN

So you filled it up and it works fine?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1715199 said:


> Don't think you can really blame him. You must not bring it to a dealer for oil changes.


Now that you mention it, it was just at VIOC for an oil change, but that doesn't mean much.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1715201 said:


> So you filled it up and it works fine?


It was new in Aug of '12. I used it all last winter plowing, or quite a bit of it anyways.

We used it for towing all summer, no issues.

The same guy drove it all summer, I used it on weekends.

You would think he would have noticed when it would take 5 seconds to back up each time he put it in reverse while plowing.


----------



## Green Grass

-12.........
.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1715195 said:


> I don't know... what do you guys do with multiple pieces of equipment. I would assume you larger guys have a mechanic or shop forman type person.
> 
> The guy driving this truck is the "urban dictionary type" from last night.
> 
> When I hired him, he was all about checking fluids, taking care of my equipment, yada yada yada.
> 
> I guess I need to just hire someone else. No idea how long he was plowing with the tranny this way.
> 
> Like I said, the first time I put it in reverse, I knew something was wrong.


I have upwards of 40 engines to keep tabs on. I try to make a point of checking them all over once a week. Now 40 are not in service all the time. So in spring and fall is when most are in use. Summer is less and winter its maybe 15. If I find one low I pit card board under to see if there's leaks. If not I add and find out out how long before its empty. As I get older I may need to start a note book. You can't always trust someone else with your stuff.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1715205 said:


> Now that you mention it, it was just at VIOC for an oil change, but that doesn't mean much.


What's vioc. They always check mine when I get an oil change.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I dropped it off at the tranny shop this morning instead of the dealer, for the reasons previously talked about, this morning.

The tranny shop just looked at it quick, to see what they had on tap for tomorrow, they weren't able to look at it today, which I knew dropping it off, I didn't have a ride tomorrow. Wife was home from work today, dad going in for surgery tomorrow.

Anyways, they are going to flush it, change the filter and fill it, unless they can find a leak. If they can find a leak, I'm going to take it to the dealer to get fixed under warranty. If they can't find a leak, then I'm not sure where the fluid went.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1715195 said:


> I don't know... what do you guys do with multiple pieces of equipment. I would assume you larger guys have a mechanic or shop forman type person.
> 
> The guy driving this truck is the "urban dictionary type" from last night.
> 
> When I hired him, he was all about checking fluids, taking care of my equipment, yada yada yada.
> 
> I guess I need to just hire someone else. No idea how long he was plowing with the tranny this way.
> 
> Like I said, the first time I put it in reverse, I knew something was wrong.


My 05 chev I checked the oil and it was 2qts low. Called the operator and he said it checked it 2 storms ago. He got a ear full and was lucky he wasn't in front of me.

That being said my daily log sheet (route sheet) has a place that the guys check off saying they checked the oil in the truck/mowers before taking off for the day.

Guessing once the tranny is filled either they will find a large leak or the transfer case overfilled. If they don't I would ask the oil change place last visited if they check that or not. Then make sure to grease the truck as if they don't check the tranny fluid they probably skimp on greasing also.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1715212 said:


> I have upwards of 40 engines to keep tabs on. I try to make a point of checking them all over once a week. Now 40 are not in service all the time. So in spring and fall is when most are in use. Summer is less and winter its maybe 15. If I find one low I pit card board under to see if there's leaks. If not I add and find out out how long before its empty. As I get older I may need to start a note book. You can't always trust someone else with your stuff.


Don't really need cardboard with the snow.

All of the trucks get parked in the same spots after each snow, so if there's a spot of color, you know which truck it's from. There was nothing where this truck is parked.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1715209 said:


> It was new in Aug of '12. I used it all last winter plowing, or quite a bit of it anyways.
> 
> We used it for towing all summer, no issues.
> 
> The same guy drove it all summer, I used it on weekends.
> 
> You would think he would have noticed when it would take 5 seconds to back up each time he put it in reverse while plowing.


 You've had so many guys with problems. Did this guy take longer than expected? Or was that another? I can't keep them straight


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1715213 said:


> What's vioc. They always check mine when I get an oil change.


Valvoline Instant Oil Change = VIOC.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1715218 said:


> Don't really need cardboard with the snow.
> 
> All of the trucks get parked in the same spots after each snow, so if there's a spot of color, you know which truck it's from. There was nothing where this truck is parked.


But there's no snow in the summer. I do it when mines in the shed on the dirt floor. Hard to tell what's what in there. I know each persons way of doing things is different and needs to figure a way to keep taps on equipment.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1715211 said:


> -12.........
> .


Yup, its cold again!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1715219 said:


> You've had so many guys with problems. Did this guy take longer than expected? Or was that another? I can't keep them straight


As for my employees, it's always the same guy, this driver of this truck.

He was my mowing crew leader, he was driving the same truck since I hired him in August.

He should have been able to tell as soon as something was wrong, as I use the same truck on the weekends and there was nothing wrong last summer.

Again, as soon as I put it in reverse I knew something when I used it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1715199 said:


> Don't think you can really blame him. You must not bring it to a dealer for oil changes.


But see, I think I can blame him (not that it will accomplish anything though).

He's been driving the same truck for 6 months, and it's completely obvious that when you put it in reverse, the truck doesn't move for quite literally 5 seconds (counted it out) that there's something wrong.

It wasn't like that during the mowing season.

It slams into gear.

This guy acts like a gear head "oh, I'm here to take care of your equipment" "I'll keep tabs on everything because you're busy running the business, you need someone to watch the equipment".


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1715209 said:


> It was new in Aug of '12. I used it all last winter plowing, or quite a bit of it anyways.
> 
> We used it for towing all summer, no issues.
> 
> The same guy drove it all summer, I used it on weekends.
> 
> You would think he would have noticed when it would take 5 seconds to back up each time he put it in reverse while plowing.


Or if it's like anything else it gradually gets worse and you don't notice it till its to late.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1715230 said:


> But see, I think I can blame him (not that it will accomplish anything though).
> 
> He's been driving the same truck for 6 months, and it's completely obvious that when you put it in reverse, the truck doesn't move for quite literally 5 seconds (counted it out) that there's something wrong.
> 
> It wasn't like that during the mowing season.
> 
> It slams into gear.
> 
> This guy acts like a gear head "oh, I'm here to take care of your equipment" "I'll keep tabs on everything because you're busy running the business, you need someone to watch the equipment".


Don't get me wrong though. Obviously as the owner, I'm fully responsible, just like the mower engine that blew a summer or so ago.

Another reason I'm just becoming tired of this situation. I try to give / make people take on responsibility, yet when they don't do it, it's my pocketbook that takes the hit.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1715236 said:


> Don't get me wrong though. Obviously as the owner, I'm fully responsible, just like the mower engine that blew a summer or so ago.
> 
> Another reason I'm just becoming tired of this situation. I try to give / make people take on responsibility, yet when they don't do it, it's my pocketbook that takes the hit.


I'm not trying to stick up for him just for the sake of discussion that maybe it just slowly got worse obviously I don't know anything other than what you have said on here so could be way off


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1715195 said:


> I don't know... what do you guys do with multiple pieces of equipment. I would assume you larger guys have a mechanic or shop forman type person.
> 
> The guy driving this truck is the "urban dictionary type" from last night.
> 
> When I hired him, he was all about checking fluids, taking care of my equipment, yada yada yada.
> 
> I guess I need to just hire someone else. No idea how long he was plowing with the tranny this way.
> 
> Like I said, the first time I put it in reverse, I knew something was wrong.


Don't you guys know that the transfer case is also part of the drivetrain.

Just happens to use the same transmission fluid I've heard.

Oh wait a second.
Were talking about a fluid issue.

Hence it wouldn't shift the torq converter was also looking for fluid.

Geeze I hate posting derunk


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1715240 said:


> I'm not trying to stick up for him just for the sake of discussion that maybe it just slowly got worse obviously I don't know anything other than what you have said on here so could be way off


Nah, I know you weren't sticking up for him. I just wanted to post so I didn't look like a pompous a$$ that wants to blame everyone but myself.

I know ultimately it comes down to my responsibility, but when the guy wants to be the maintenance guy, and you're paying him $2 / hour more to be the maintenance guy, then this stuff shouldn't happen.

And yes, I know $2 / hour isn't alot, but by maintenance guy, I mean he checks fluids, air pressure, etc. If something needs to be fixed, I either pay him accordingly or take it to the shop.

This was the truck he was driving.


----------



## SnowGuy73

-9, calm, clear. 

20:15


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1715167 said:


> Congrats Canada......you win. :crying:


Don;t throw in the towel yet

I just got here to jump in the coversation


----------



## unit28

Get a check list made up
Make him sign off with his signature
Keep records for piece of mind foremost
and accountability second


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Already -19 here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1715261 said:


> Get a check list made up
> Make him sign off with his signature
> Keep records for piece of mind foremost
> and accountability second


I think I'm just going to throw in the towel.

I really don't want to deal with this anymore.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1715268 said:


> I think I'm just going to throw in the towel.
> 
> I really don't want to deal with this anymore.


Sounds like you have already made up your mind.


----------



## CityGuy

-19
winds calm

2026


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1715272 said:


> Sounds like you have already made up your mind.


Pretty much.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

my phone says -6 accu says -11 nws says -8


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1715195 said:


> I don't know... what do you guys do with multiple pieces of equipment. I would assume you larger guys have a mechanic or shop forman type person.


We have about 35 Engines not including the small stuff and its tough to keep on top of all of it. Our rule is at a minimum anyone driving a truck of any kind or other equipment checks the fluids DAILY. This is the same in the winter. Before and/or after a storm check out the whole truck.....fluids, pins etc. If anyone suspects or knows of a problem it gets reported to me immediately so we don't show up on a job the next day and hear "yeah, that's not working quite right". All of our trucks are serviced off-site. All of our equipment is done in-house when possible.



qualitycut;1715232 said:


> Or if it's like anything else it gradually gets worse and you don't notice it till its to late.


I've seen this numerous times on large trucks and equipment. My dad is notorious for jumping into a dump truck or on a roller and saying something is wrong with this. He's not usually running this stuff so it jumps out at him.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1715275 said:


> -19
> winds calm
> 
> 2026


I think you might be a little off.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm just burned out with dealing with employees, but it all goes back to one guy.

The writing is on the wall. I just need to read it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Laffy taffy is good....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

pounding out....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

to post #......


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1715249 said:


> Nah, I know you weren't sticking up for him. I just wanted to post so I didn't look like a pompous a$$ that wants to blame everyone but myself.
> 
> I know ultimately it comes down to my responsibility, but when the guy wants to be the maintenance guy, and you're paying him $2 / hour more to be the maintenance guy, then this stuff shouldn't happen.
> 
> And yes, I know $2 / hour isn't alot, but by maintenance guy, I mean he checks fluids, air pressure, etc. If something needs to be fixed, I either pay him accordingly or take it to the shop.
> 
> This was the truck he was driving.


See you didn't say this before. That changes it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

29500????????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Shoot... missed it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Might be back later, might not.

Kinda at the bottom of the roller coaster hill and need to step away for a while.


----------



## unit28

transfer case could have been low
When its engaged the auto trans fluid 
flows through to the tcase....I think
So if the trans fluid showed full at one time it went to the tcase
If it was low

possible.?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Laffy taffy is good but not sure if it holds a candle to my Jacks pizza.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1715314 said:


> Laffy taffy is good but not sure if it holds a candle to my Jacks pizza.


It was that or Chipotle for me ended up with Chipotle.

Edit. The jacks bacon cheeseburger is the best


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1715298 said:


> Laffy taffy is good....


Duh!!!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1715288 said:


> I think you might be a little off.


Thats what nws buffalo says


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1715314 said:


> Laffy taffy is good but not sure if it holds a candle to my Jacks pizza.


I'm on tombstone pizza now.


----------



## BossPlow614

These Jose Cuervo Gold Margaritas are tasting amazing tonight!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Buffalo nuggets.


----------



## Green Grass

unit28;1715313 said:


> transfer case could have been low
> When its engaged the auto trans fluid
> flows through to the tcase....I think
> So if the trans fluid showed full at one time it went to the tcase
> If it was low
> 
> possible.?


On a ram the t-case and transmission are separate and the fluid will leak out before it goes in the t-case.


----------



## CityGuy

Wow I guess it's pizza night.

Fat Matts here at the homestead tonight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

And an ice cold beer.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1715325 said:


> Buffalo nuggets.


I read that wrong the first time.

I thought it said something else


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1715322 said:


> I'm on tombstone pizza now.


Stick to the basics Jacks!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Maybe a hostess cupcake.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1715330 said:


> And an ice cold beer.


Mich golden over here. Going down way to easy


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1715334 said:


> Stick to the basics Jacks!


Gotta switch it up once in awhile.


----------



## CityGuy

My house stinks like drywall mud. I really wish the basement was done.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1715329 said:


> Wow I guess it's pizza night.
> 
> Fat Matts here at the homestead tonight.


Can't Fat Matt just walked out of my living room.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1715336 said:


> Mich golden over here. Going down way to easy


Chic light., cute!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1715334 said:


> Stick to the basics Jacks!


Good call!


----------



## CityGuy

I still think the totinos party pizza are the best quick meal


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1715335 said:


> Maybe a hostess cupcake.


Cours and more cours!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1715339 said:


> My house stinks like drywall mud. I really wish the basement was done.


How's that coming?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1715343 said:


> I still think the totinos party pizza are the best quick meal


Hahahahah.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1715345 said:


> How's that coming?


Better then mine!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1715344 said:


> Cours and more cours!


................?


----------



## CityGuy

Anyone else seen the show Railroad Alaska? It's interesting


----------



## TKLAWN

Hot dogs and Redd's. Mmmmmm


----------



## unit28

Green Grass;1715328 said:


> On a ram the t-case and transmission are separate and the fluid will leak out before it goes in the t-case.


Had fluids changed on my chev
It's something they told me to check after ycase fluid was changed


----------



## SnowGuy73

green grass;1715347 said:


> better then mine!


o?

.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1715348 said:


> ................?


I have a new case to go through.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1715339 said:


> My house stinks like drywall mud. I really wish the basement was done.


I love that smell.

It's the point when my wife can actually visualize what I had been taking about for weeks.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1715349 said:


> Anyone else seen the show Railroad Alaska? It's interesting


Nope............


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1715349 said:


> Anyone else seen the show Railroad Alaska? It's interesting


Channel?...


----------



## TKLAWN

Went to green expo today. Same old bs. Didn't know sno ex was DD


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1715353 said:


> I have a new case to go through.


Ah ...............


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1715357 said:


> Went to green expo today. Same old bs. Didn't know sno ex was DD


When did that happen?


----------



## Green Grass

unit28;1715351 said:


> Had fluids changed on my chev
> It's something they told me to check after ycase fluid was changed


Yes a Chevy The fluid can go between the two


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1715343 said:


> I still think the totinos party pizza are the best quick meal


I love those things. The little cubes of pepperoni are the best. I have no shame that several times after plowing 20 hours I will crash with a couple of them and some beers. Good stuff for $1.09 @ Target


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1715345 said:


> How's that coming?


All the rock is on. All joints and screws have all 3 coats on. Now they are feathering out the joins further on the ceiling because we are going with a flat ceiling. They figure sanding on monday and tuesday. Then I can prime tuesday night and they can fix any imperfections wednesday. So by a week from saturday I should be painting and have a second can. I figure end of January by the time we move furniture and what not.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1715347 said:


> Better then mine!


You haven't even started have you.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1715360 said:


> When did that happen?


Not sure. The brochure says a division of Douglas Dynamics. That's my good info for the night. I saved you $30.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1715352 said:


> o?
> 
> .


I have been working on my final coat of mud for 11 months.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1715353 said:


> I have a new case to go through.


Still haven't started on that one from me huh?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1715355 said:


> Nope............


Destination America Channel


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1715367 said:


> I have been working on my final coat of mud for 11 months.


I think Hamel's cheating. He hired someone.

Turn on TLC....:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1715363 said:


> I love those things. The little cubes of pepperoni are the best. I have no shame that several times after plowing 20 hours I will crash with a couple of them and some beers. Good stuff for $1.09 @ Target


It's the best at 3-4 am after a long plow. Then you sleep like a baby.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1715371 said:


> Still haven't started on that one from huh?


That is long gone got a new one today.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1715374 said:


> I think Hamel's cheating. He hired someone.
> 
> Turn on TLC....:laughing::laughing::laughing:


I said that up front. I have to help him but there is not much for me to do at this point other than move fans around and keep the floor clean.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1715364 said:


> All the rock is on. All joints and screws have all 3 coats on. Now they are feathering out the joins further on the ceiling because we are going with a flat ceiling. They figure sanding on monday and tuesday. Then I can prime tuesday night and they can fix any imperfections wednesday. So by a week from saturday I should be painting and have a second can. I figure end of January by the time we move furniture and what not.


Nice, home projects are always fun!


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1715374 said:


> I think Hamel's cheating. He hired someone.
> 
> Turn on TLC....:laughing::laughing::laughing:


These little kids and busy summer left no time. I keep saying I am going to work on it.


----------



## CityGuy

I suppose I could throw a few pics up if anyone wants to see. Plus it will add to the post count.

Let me know


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1715366 said:


> Not sure. The brochure says a division of Douglas Dynamics. That's my good info for the night. I saved you $30.


Haha. I have to go Friday for the recert anyway.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1715378 said:


> I said that up front. I have to help him but there is not much for me to do at this point other than move fans around and keep the floor clean.


City worker should be good at that!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1715381 said:


> These little kids and busy summer left no time. I keep saying I am going to work on it.


So what are you doing now? You could be mudding a joint?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1715384 said:


> City worker should be good at that!


Do what your good at right?


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1715382 said:


> I suppose I could throw a few pics up if anyone wants to see. Plus it will add to the post count.
> 
> Let me know


We just want to see where we get to crash!


----------



## CityGuy

43 more posts to 2000.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1715385 said:


> So what are you doing now? You could be mudding a joint?


Watching the guy with the hook and my kids.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1715382 said:


> I suppose I could throw a few pics up if anyone wants to see. Plus it will add to the post count.
> 
> Let me know


Pics are always fun. Seriously with the let me know??? Your supposed to just assume everyone is dying to know what your basement looks like. I am......seriously..


----------



## CityGuy

I am going to get it tonight yet.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1715383 said:


> Haha. I have to go Friday for the recert anyway.


Make use you stop by the Case booth and get some popcorn. Check out the yeah baby!


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1715390 said:


> Do what your good at right?


Exactly!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1715395 said:


> Watching the guy with the hook and my kids.


Put them to work. They can surely make a mess with mud for you


----------



## CityGuy

It keeps saying file failed to up load. Hang on I think I need to use tinypic


----------



## SSS Inc.

This show I'm watching is ridiculous. Double QQ. 

Edit: Triple QQQ


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1715400 said:


> Put them to work. They can surely make a mess with mud for you


I will send them over to practice at yours!


----------



## CityGuy

Family Room


----------



## CleanCutL&S

Plowz finally came to do my driveway


----------



## CityGuy

Family Room 2


----------



## CityGuy

Family Room 3


----------



## Drakeslayer

TKLAWN;1715398 said:


> Make use you stop by the Case booth and get some popcorn. Check out the yeah baby!


Dang! I must have missed it. I did see the popcorn though.


----------



## CityGuy

Bed Room 1


----------



## CityGuy

Family Room looking at bathroom


----------



## SSS Inc.

CleanCutL&S;1715416 said:


> Plowz finally came to do my driveway


Is that 1/2" osb or 3/4"??? I thinking of making something similar.



Hamelfire;1715417 said:


> Family Room 2


Looking like some good Drywall Hamel. You're on the homestretch now. The really fun part is when the whole thing is done and the carpet or other flooring gets put in.


----------



## banonea

unit28;1715351 said:


> Had fluids changed on my chev
> It's something they told me to check after ycase fluid was changed


it is because if the rear seal on the trans goes out it will overfill the transfer case and blow them out. I had to replace the trans in both my Chevy's within 3 weeks of each other and one of them had a blown rear seal. Not hard to do if you have the place and tools to do it. I had both trans and transfer rebuilt on both when I did them, just to be sure.....


----------



## CityGuy

More of the Family Room


----------



## CityGuy

Bathroom that is now rocked and mudded.


----------



## CityGuy

View from 3/4 bath back toward the family room.


----------



## CityGuy

View of the outside of the house


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1715409 said:


> I will send them over to practice at yours!


Send them on over. I got a vaccum thats their sized. 1 gal shop vac


----------



## qualitycut

#laterstupidcold


----------



## Ranger620

Looking good hamel. If we dont get any snow soon I will need to find a project to take up some time. Have tools will travel.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1715439 said:


> Send them on over. I got a vaccum thats their sized. 1 gal shop vac


My Son would do it


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1715443 said:


> Looking good hamel. If we dont get any snow soon I will need to find a project to take up some time. Have tools will travel.


What kind of projects can you do? I got plenty.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1715443 said:


> Looking good hamel. If we dont get any snow soon I will need to find a project to take up some time. Have tools will travel.


I have another lower level with a bedroom and a hallway/step area that will need to be done most likely next winter. I will keep it in mind


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1715446 said:


> What kind of projects can you do? I got plenty.


Purty much anything in the building trade. Not lic. For elec, heating or Plumbing. I do hold a contractors lic. Id give a good discount in the winter to those that understand if it snows im not gonna be there for a few days.


----------



## CityGuy

-14 
Winds Calm


----------



## CityGuy

18 more posts to go.


----------



## CityGuy

Hey Quality hear anything yet from IGH fire?


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1715453 said:


> Hey Quality hear anything yet from IGH fire?


Nope still waiting


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1715457 said:


> Nope still waiting


How long was the application open for?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Geez... haven't been able to log in all day from the phone... duty crew for the FD today and training tonight kept me away...

Anyone going to the green expo tomorrow? I'm going to a few seminars tomorrow and doing the rest of my BS'ing at the trade show Friday...

Also, anyone see that Northern Salt has a booth at the show? Wonder if they'll show up...


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1715449 said:


> Purty much anything in the building trade. Not lic. For elec, heating or Plumbing. I do hold a contractors lic. Id give a good discount in the winter to those that understand if it snows im not gonna be there for a few days.


Hard wood, tile, cabinets? I can help were needed also. I'm handy just not 100% on doing somethings myself.


----------



## CityGuy

mmm cheetos


----------



## Deershack

Can anyone suggest a cabinet maker(preferably in St.Paul) that can make some cabinets and spice racks for my new trailer.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1715460 said:


> How long was the application open for?


I don't know if it was, I just sent it in.


----------



## CityGuy

29601 were coming north boys


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1715461 said:


> Geez... haven't been able to log in all day from the phone... duty crew for the FD today and training tonight kept me away...
> 
> Anyone going to the green expo tomorrow? I'm going to a few seminars tomorrow and doing the rest of my BS'ing at the trade show Friday...
> 
> Also, anyone see that Northern Salt has a booth at the show? Wonder if they'll show up...


I am just going Friday for the show.


----------



## qualitycut

My cousin works on mendota heights fire and they had 4 guys show up to thier last fire


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1715476 said:


> My cousin works on mendota heights fire and they had 4 guys show up to thier last fire


4?!!!!??!! That is horrible!!


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1715476 said:


> My cousin works on mendota heights fire and they had 4 guys show up to thier last fire


To a working fire or just a call?


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1715479 said:


> 4?!!!!??!! That is horrible!!


Inver grove and another had to assist, then inver grove had to leave because of the fire at the marina.


----------



## CityGuy

-16

Winds Calm
2200


----------



## CityGuy

When is Chicago fire supposed to be back on?


----------



## CityGuy

Wow it got slow in here again.

-16


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1715492 said:


> When is Chicago fire supposed to be back on?


Last night


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1715492 said:


> When is Chicago fire supposed to be back on?


last night it was new


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1715496 said:


> Last night


I missed it. Shi&. Every tuesday at 900 again or?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1715495 said:


> Wow it got slow in here again.
> 
> -16


No snow, no lmwrm, no bossdub who else isn't here? Sx3 too I think


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1715492 said:


> When is Chicago fire supposed to be back on?


There's also Chicago PD now too. Has some of the same people as the FD


----------



## CityGuy

True Snow does post a lot in here. If he is not here we don't get 10 minute weather updates


----------



## SSS Inc.

You need to set a goal to get the post count up. VERY close to 30K. I don't know though, 20 pages in one night would be tough. That's something those Chicago guys could do after a 2" storm and a trip to hooters. Not sure we could pull those kind of numbers on here though.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1715504 said:


> True Snow does post a lot in here. If he is not here we don't get 10 minute weather updates


Your right. Or those kind of answers.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I'll pledge 20 posts in the next hour.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1715498 said:


> I missed it. Shi&. Every tuesday at 900 again or?


Yep same time and channel. Chicago PD on Wednesday at9


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1715507 said:


> Your right. Or those kind of answers.


What kind of answers?

?º


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1715505 said:


> You need to set a goal to get the post count up. VERY close to 30K. I don't know though, 20 pages in one night would be tough. That's something those Chicago guys could do after a 2" storm and a trip to hooters. Not sure we could pull those kind of numbers on here though.


Just wait until tomorrow SSS I will post up the other half of the fire pics I have just for you.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1715508 said:


> I'll pledge 20 posts in the next hour.


Get cracking.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1715510 said:


> Yep same time and channel. Chicago PD on Wednesday at9


What am I missing with this show....sounds good.

-88º


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1715513 said:


> Get cracking.


All ready on it captain.:salute:


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1715514 said:


> What am I missing with this show....sounds good.
> 
> -88º


Wow it is cold there. I enjoy it and DVR it every week


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1715511 said:


> What kind of answers?
> 
> ?º


Three word answers.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1715512 said:


> Just wait until tomorrow SSS I will post up the other half of the fire pics I have just for you.


I don't mind the fire stuff but I do wonder how many are secret Pyros sometimes.


----------



## CityGuy

20 posts in the hour? 

I hope you mean 20 pages in an hour. Thats the only way we catch up


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1715519 said:


> Three word answers.


Sounds good sir


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1715519 said:


> Three word answers.


Look who's talking.


----------



## qualitycut

I like Boston's finest


----------



## qualitycut

And Marshall law Texas


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1715520 said:


> I don't mind the fire stuff but I do wonder how many are secret Pyros sometimes.


Every firefighter is.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1715520 said:


> I don't mind the fire stuff but I do wonder how many are secret Pyros sometimes.


I work for 2 burn teams oh wait politically correct, live fire training companies.

I am the king of pyros


----------



## qualitycut

O justified is an awesome show as well


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1715525 said:


> And Marshall law Texas


Have not heard of it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1715521 said:


> 20 posts in the hour?
> 
> I hope you mean 20 pages in an hour. Thats the only way we catch up


No I meant I'm pledging 20 posts before I fall asleep. I can't do it alone. My goal is to overtake the canadians before the Olympics. ussmileyflag


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1715524 said:


> I like Boston's finest


I like that one too for some odd reason.


----------



## Green Grass

What on earth happened to Snow??? Wonder if his pager went off.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1715527 said:


> I work for 2 burn teams oh wait politically correct, live fire training companies.
> 
> I am the king of pyros


I think deep down everyone is a pyro.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1715525 said:


> And Marshall law Texas


I always liked Walker Texas Ranger.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1715532 said:


> No I meant I'm pledging 20 posts before I fall asleep. I can't do it alone. My goal is to overtake the canadians before the Olympics. ussmileyflag


Wow that is a tall task unless snow goes 24/7

Oh and this should be post number 2000!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1715536 said:


> I always liked Walker Texas Ranger.


That was a great show!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1715526 said:


> Every firefighter is.


Yeah he's right...


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1715535 said:


> I think deep down everyone is a pyro.


True but I may take it to an extreame that Green can attest too.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1715535 said:


> I think deep down everyone is a pyro.


That's why you want to be one!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1715535 said:


> I think deep down everyone is a pyro.


I like fire, its warm but when someone was hoping for an apartment fire I thought wow, these guys are all crazy.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1715541 said:


> True but I may take it to an extreame that Green can attest too.


You just make it really fun where some of them are boring!


----------



## CityGuy

What did happen to snow tonight? Taking a night off?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1715536 said:


> I always liked Walker Texas Ranger.


Friggin' loved that show!


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1715544 said:


> I like fire, its warm but when someone was hoping for an apartment fire I thought wow, these guys are all crazy.


We may be a little.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1715546 said:


> What did happen to snow tonight? Taking a night off?


I wonder if he got a call.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1715545 said:


> You just make it really fun where some of them are boring!


I do my best.

You guys got anything on the horizon to light up?


----------



## SSS Inc.

This is a good opportunity to post about 20 pages for snowguy to have to sift through on his half blacked out Sprint phone tomorrow. :waving:


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1715551 said:


> I do my best.
> 
> You guys got anything on the horizon to light up?


Maybe one this summer. We are doing some RIT stuff for sure in it. But it burned in the center once and they want us to burn it down. Zip said we could use it but would have to block off the center. A huge 3 story house.


----------



## CityGuy

Nothing on fb sites about it so it must not be big


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1715552 said:


> This is a good opportunity to post about 20 pages for snowguy to have to sift through on his half blacked out Sprint phone tomorrow. :waving:


He said a few pages back he doesn't even look back just jumps in


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1715552 said:


> This is a good opportunity to post about 20 pages for snowguy to have to sift through on his half blacked out Sprint phone tomorrow. :waving:


It will take him 30 minutes just to get the pages to load with. Sprint


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1715462 said:


> Hard wood, tile, cabinets? I can help were needed also. I'm handy just not 100% on doing somethings myself.


I can come look at what you need done any time.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1715554 said:


> Nothing on fb sites about it so it must not be big


Don't you have scott county?


----------



## Ranger620

Belinda on 11 says 1.7 for friday night


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1715557 said:


> It will take him 30 minutes just to get the pages to load with. Sprint


:laughing::laughing::laughing:
So true


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1715557 said:


> It will take him 30 minutes just to get the pages to load with. Sprint


True, I had a customer call me today and I dropped the call twice driving through Burnsville on my way to Lonsdale by way of Little Chicago.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1715564 said:


> True, I had a customer call me today and I dropped the call twice driving through Burnsville on my way to Lonsdale by way of Little Chicago.


Boy I love At&t


----------



## Drakeslayer

I think snow guy has been abducted by the Canucks.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1715559 said:


> Don't you have scott county?


I do but it;s not great on the portable. Listening to RR live now and do not hear anything.

Maybe his phone died after the call the other night


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1715561 said:


> Belinda on 11 says 1.7 for friday night


That seems a bit ambitious at this point but it is worth watching. It not like the snow is two states away, its only about 50 miles.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1715565 said:


> Boy I love At&t


Verizon here I come


----------



## CityGuy

Drakeslayer;1715566 said:


> I think snow guy has been abducted by the Canucks.


I hope not. If he has we are in trouble then.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1715566 said:


> I think snow guy has been abducted by the Canucks.


I think he will show up tomorrow as ShakopeeSnowDubsGuy952


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1715567 said:


> I do but it;s not great on the portable. Listening to RR live now and do not hear anything.
> 
> Maybe his phone died after the call the other night


Maybe he is actually talking to his GF


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1715568 said:


> That seems a bit ambitious at this point but it is worth watching. It not like the snow is two states away, its only about 50 miles.


Well with my luck and because I have a test on saturday morning it will snow/


----------



## qualitycut

Isn't it going to be warm Fri, Sat?


----------



## BossPlow614

jimslawnsnow;1715499 said:


> No snow, no lmwrm, no bossdub who else isn't here? Sx3 too I think


15min & 3 new pages.... 

Still here.

Heading to the expo in the morning with one of my homie's that owns an irri & landscape install co. I'd say buddy or friend but judging from some the previous posts in the past couple weeks that's pretty much not allowed.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1715571 said:


> I think he will show up tomorrow as ShakopeeSnowDubsGuy952


IF he doesn't you will have to call him that


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1715571 said:


> I think he will show up tomorrow as ShakopeeSnowDubsGuy952


That would be a good name for him.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1715572 said:


> Maybe he is actually talking to his GF


COuld be. But wasn;t she home 2 days this week alredy


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1715570 said:


> I hope not. If he has we are in trouble then.


Just for fun I checked Canada today. They have about 2,000 posts since last June. This thread has over 10,000. Its just a matter of time. PLUS they hardly stay on topic over there either.


----------



## Green Grass

BossPlow614;1715575 said:


> 15min & 3 new pages....
> 
> Still here.
> 
> Heading to the expo in the morning with one of my homie's that owns an irri & landscape install co. I'd say buddy or friend but judging from some the previous posts in the past couple weeks that's pretty much not allowed.


Homie? You a gangster now?


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1715575 said:


> 15min & 3 new pages....
> 
> Still here.
> 
> Heading to the expo in the morning with one of my homie's that owns an irri & landscape install co. I'd say buddy or friend but judging from some the previous posts in the past couple weeks that's pretty much not allowed.


I could misconstrue that too. But I will leave it alone


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1715572 said:


> Maybe he is actually talking to his GF


Mine handed me her phone yesterday with and article some guy wrote about divorcing his wifes I phone and she was just collateral damage. Lol


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1715574 said:


> Isn't it going to be warm Fri, Sat?


Warm as in upper 20's . Sunday will warm up nicely.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1715580 said:


> Just for fun I checked Canada today. They have about 2,000 posts since last June. This thread has over 10,000. Its just a matter of time. PLUS they hardly stay on topic over there either.


They are off topic just as much as we are.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1715580 said:


> Just for fun I checked Canada today. They have about 2,000 posts since last June. This thread has over 10,000. Its just a matter of time. PLUS they hardly stay on topic over there either.


Well then we should send MD over there.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1715575 said:


> 15min & 3 new pages....
> 
> Still here.
> 
> Heading to the expo in the morning with one of my homie's that owns an irri & landscape install co. I'd say buddy or friend but judging from some the previous posts in the past couple weeks that's pretty much not allowed.


Either is homie


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1715585 said:


> They are off topic just as much as we are.


Here I got it covered

-16

Winds calm


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1715581 said:


> Homie? You a gangster now?


612 here. Now what 614.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1715583 said:


> Mine handed me her phone yesterday with and article some guy wrote about divorcing his wifes I phone and she was just collateral damage. Lol


She want a divorce?


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1715589 said:


> 612 here. Now what 614.


Ill always rep the 614. Y'all wouldn't understand.

-15 btw.


----------



## CityGuy

if my math is right thats 88 posts in about in hour for the room.


----------



## SSS Inc.

My wife has a book next to our bed called "The Poisoner's Handbook" ........Should I be worried??


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1715592 said:


> Ill always rep the 614. Y'all wouldn't understand.
> 
> -15 btw.


Is that better than the 313?


----------



## Green Grass

hamelfire;1715593 said:


> if my math is right thats 88 posts in about in hour for the room.


1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1=2


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1715592 said:


> Ill always rep the 614. Y'all wouldn't understand.
> 
> -15 btw.


OHIO! woo woo


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1715594 said:


> My wife has a book next to our bed called "The Poisoner's Handbook" ........Should I be worried??


Only if it ever goes missing


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Watching operation repo. Can't believe how fake it is. Their interviews look like its a year after taping


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1715594 said:


> My wife has a book next to our bed called "The Poisoner's Handbook" ........Should I be worried??


Does she have handcuffs?
Not the pink fuzzy ones


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1715596 said:


> 1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1=2


no that monticello math


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1715600 said:


> Does she have handcuffs?


No but he has pink fuzzy ones

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1715596 said:


> 1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1=2


It will always equal 2.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1715557 said:


> It will take him 30 minutes just to get the pages to load with. Sprint


Speaking of that... I'm considering a switch to Verizon... they get service at the cabin (which is only north of maple lake, sprint doesnt work there) and I think after 10 years starting with Nextel and being forced to switch to Sprint it may be time for a change...



BossPlow614;1715575 said:


> 15min & 3 new pages....
> 
> Still here.
> 
> Heading to the expo in the morning with one of my homie's that owns an irri & landscape install co. I'd say buddy or friend but judging from some the previous posts in the past couple weeks that's pretty much not allowed.


Education or Trade Show Only?


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1715601 said:


> no that monticello math


I don't think they can make it to 2


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1715600 said:


> Does she have handcuffs?
> Not the pink fuzzy ones


Not that I know of. Should I look harder? Is that a poisoner's typical equipment?


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1715590 said:


> She want a divorce?


Nope just says I'm on my phone to much. Its all your guys fault I need to check every 10-15 minutes so I don't need to read 4 pages.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1715604 said:


> Speaking of that... I'm considering a switch to Verizon... they get service at the cabin (which is only north of maple lake, sprint doesnt work there) and I think after 10 years starting with Nextel and being forced to switch to Sprint it may be time for a change...
> 
> Education or Trade Show Only?


So your cabin is where I live? I know AT&T will work. I left sprint 4 years ago and never looked back. I to started with Nextel.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1715605 said:



> I don't think they can make it to 2


Well we have a guy at work that went there and one day didn't add something right and I spit that out at him. So now we say we using Monti math again


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1715607 said:


> Nope just says I'm on my phone to much. Its all your guys fault I need to check every 10-15 minutes so I don't need to read 4 pages.


They get over it.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1715607 said:


> Nope just says I'm on my phone to much. Its all your guys fault I need to check every 10-15 minutes so I don't need to read 4 pages.


4 thats nothing compared to what snow should read in the morning before chiming in


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1715606 said:


> Not that I know of. Should I look harder? Is that a poisoner's typical equipment?


I would think it would be a start.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1715604 said:


> Speaking of that... I'm considering a switch to Verizon... they get service at the cabin (which is only north of maple lake, sprint doesnt work there) and I think after 10 years starting with Nextel and being forced to switch to Sprint it may be time for a change...
> 
> Education or Trade Show Only?


I've been thinking the same, I get spotty service at my cabin but Verizon is pretty good. Just need to decide if I want to give up unlimited data.


----------



## Ranger620

Cb i got a cabin on sugar. Not on the same lake by chance???


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1715604 said:


> Speaking of that... I'm considering a switch to Verizon... they get service at the cabin (which is only north of maple lake, sprint doesnt work there) and I think after 10 years starting with Nextel and being forced to switch to Sprint it may be time for a change...
> 
> Education or Trade Show Only?


Verizon is good out this way too


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1715612 said:


> 4 thats nothing compared to what snow should read in the morning before chiming in


I don't think he can read.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1715610 said:


> They get over it.


My wife often asks what the heck I'm typing.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1715618 said:


> My wife often asks what the heck I'm typing.


Mine gave up asking about a month ago.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1715612 said:


> 4 thats nothing compared to what snow should read in the morning before chiming in


Iike when I went up north Saturday at 6pm got home Sunday at 1030 am and had to read through close to 15 pages I think. Felt like 30.


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1715604 said:


> Speaking of that... I'm considering a switch to Verizon... they get service at the cabin (which is only north of maple lake, sprint doesnt work there) and I think after 10 years starting with Nextel and being forced to switch to Sprint it may be time for a change...
> 
> Education or Trade Show Only?


Trade show.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1715617 said:


> I don't think he can read.


Thats why I put pictures up for him


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1715620 said:


> Iike when I went up north Saturday at 6pm got home Sunday at 1030 am and had to read through close to 15 pages I think. Felt like 30.


No it was probably 30 pages


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1715618 said:


> My wife often asks what the heck I'm typing.


I just say work stuff.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1715624 said:


> I just say work stuff.


In my best, creepy, Lifetime movie voice I tell her I'm talking to my Internet Friends.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1715620 said:


> Iike when I went up north Saturday at 6pm got home Sunday at 1030 am and had to read through close to 15 pages I think. Felt like 30.


someone here said on monday it was 65 pages or something over the weekend


----------



## qualitycut

Is the trade show worth going to?


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1715627 said:


> In my best, creepy, Lifetime movie voice I tell her I'm talking to my Internet Friends.


Tell her your GF


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1715618 said:


> My wife often asks what the heck I'm typing.


Once again I'm even happier I'm single! :laughing:


----------



## Drakeslayer

I predict snows first post will be at 625 a.m. tomorrow.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1715627 said:


> In my best, creepy, Lifetime movie voice I tell her I'm talking to my Internet Friends.


Or you mistress.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1715608 said:


> So your cabin is where I live? I know AT&T will work. I left sprint 4 years ago and never looked back. I to started with Nextel.


It's the wife's family's... Sounds like straight up 8... 8 and 39 in Silver Creek, on Silver Lake


----------



## CityGuy

Drakeslayer;1715632 said:


> I predict snows first post will be at 625 a.m. tomorrow.


Like clock work every day


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1715630 said:


> Tell her your GF


Its not as funny as you would think.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1715636 said:


> Its not as funny as you would think.


You tried it didn't you?


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1715634 said:


> It's the wife's family's... Sounds like straight up 8... 8 and 39 in Silver Creek, on Silver Lake


8 would be what I live on just a ways south. I am sure I have driven by 100 times


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1715630 said:


> Tell her your GF


I use that all the time. Since I'm home in the winter I'm like Jack from the movie Mr. Mom. I seem to get lots of texts from mommies trying to set up carpooling and play dates. I'm sure it drives her nuts but i find it entertaining.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1715638 said:


> You tried it didn't you?


I did she just laughed.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1715629 said:


> Is the trade show worth going to?


Always good to see the vendors I deal with. Not buying anything from the showroom floor. Although the dodge 3500 with Cummings for 40K was attractive. Can't remember whose booth it was.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1715638 said:


> You tried it didn't you?


O yea its the hot lawn customer with the pool that's always sun bathing when I show up.


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;1715644 said:


> Always good to see the vendors I deal with. Not buying anything from the showroom floor. Although the dodge 3500 with Cummings for 40K was attractive. Can't remember whose booth it was.


Fury I bet. I bought mine loaded back in like August for $49000 out the door. sticker was 62


----------



## CityGuy

Well gents I am out for the night. I will catch up on the 10 pages of reading in the morning.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1715645 said:


> O yea its the hot lawn customer with the pool that's always sun bathing when I show up.


I used to have one of those.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1715645 said:


> O yea its the hot lawn customer with the pool that's always sun bathing when I show up.


Are you hiring?


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1715648 said:


> Well gents I am out for the night. I will catch up on the 10 pages of reading in the morning.


Sally...............


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1715645 said:


> O yea its the hot lawn customer with the pool that's always sun bathing when I show up.


That went over well I bet.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1715647 said:


> Fury I bet. I bought mine loaded back in like August for $49000 out the door. sticker was 62


The owner their is a tool bag. We played him in hockey and he's the cheapest most arrogant mofo I have ever been around


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1715651 said:


> Sally...............


Wow you need to spend a day with us at work.

Get it right its

SKIRT.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1715649 said:


> I used to have one of those.


So did I till I said no and she fired me


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1715653 said:


> The owner their is a tool bag. We played him in hockey and he's the cheapest most arrogant mofo I have ever been around


I didn't buy mine there. They are usually the ones who are at all the shows


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1715629 said:


> Is the trade show worth going to?


I mostly go around the trade show to drool and also chat with all my vendors I haven't seen in a few months... and look for new stuff...


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1715656 said:


> I didn't buy mine there. They are usually the ones who are at all the shows


Yea they were at the ice fishing show.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1715654 said:


> Wow you need to spend a day with us at work.
> 
> Get it right its
> 
> SKIRT.


You have been pushing a broom!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1715653 said:


> The owner their is a tool bag. We played him in hockey and he's the cheapest most arrogant mofo I have ever been around


Do you play in a league or with some buddies?


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1715657 said:


> I mostly go around the trade show to drool and also chat with all my vendors I haven't seen in a few months... and look for new stuff...


Find stuff you never knew was out there.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1715660 said:


> Do you play in a league or with some buddies?


This was a few years ago. Now I just play boot hockey down at the Mississippi pub in igh.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1715660 said:


> Do you play in a league or with some buddies?


League at your house?


----------



## Green Grass

I feel like I


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1715665 said:


> League at your house?


Sure. We're open 24hrs.


----------



## Green Grass

Should keep talking


----------



## Green Grass

To take up posts


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1715667 said:


> I feel like I


U feel like U?


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1715668 said:


> Sure. We're open 24hrs.


Would your neighbors be mad?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1715668 said:


> Sure. We're open 24hrs.


Open bar as well?


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1715671 said:


> U feel like U?


Yep it's a good day!


----------



## qualitycut

Or byob?......


----------



## IDST

well I just dropped 6 gallons of oil out of my truck.... again


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1715675 said:


> Or byob?......


Should be open


----------



## IDST

it was just like water draining out


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1715672 said:


> Would your neighbors be mad?


One side is really old, the other I don't really care.



qualitycut;1715673 said:


> Open bar as well?


Depends on what you're drinking.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jagext;1715676 said:


> well I just dropped 6 gallons of oil out of my truck.... again


Ya gotta put the plug back in...


----------



## SSS Inc.

jagext;1715676 said:


> well I just dropped 6 gallons of oil out of my truck.... again


What are you driving that holds six gallons?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1715679 said:


> One side is really old, the other I don't really care.
> 
> Depends on what you're drinking.


Or depends on what you have.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1715681 said:


> What are you driving that holds six gallons?


A KW with a C15 cat maybe?


----------



## Green Grass

jagext;1715676 said:


> well I just dropped 6 gallons of oil out of my truck.... again


Was it in the box of the truck?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1715683 said:


> A KW with a C15 cat maybe?


Good guess.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1715684 said:


> Was it in the box of the truck?


Canola Oil?


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1715685 said:


> Good guess.


That's about all I know that would.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Vegetable oil?


----------



## qualitycut

I think my diesel holds 4 gallons, 16 quarts for those who can't do the math


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1715691 said:


> Vegetable oil?


Maybe he is making his own fuel.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1715689 said:


> That's about all I know that would.


I'm always surprised when you check the oil on a big truck and think you're down a quart when its actually more like a gallon. :crying:


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1715694 said:


> I'm always surprised when you check the oil on a big truck and think you're down a quart when its actually more like a gallon. :crying:


I think that is about the safe zone.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1715692 said:


> I think my diesel holds 4 gallons, 16 quarts for those who can't do the math


Wow, I had no idea they held that much in the small diesels. Unless it haul 15 tons we have gas in everything.


----------



## IDST

2010 ford 6.4. this is the second time i've made oil with this truck. Last time they replaced my high pressure fuel pump. Must not have been the issue. stuck injector maybe??


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1715693 said:


> Maybe he is making his own fuel.


I guess we'll never know. Maybe he's like Lwnmwr and posts mid disaster and there is 6 gallons of peanut oil for his popcorn machine spread out on 494.


----------



## Green Grass

jagext;1715699 said:


> 2010 ford 6.4. this is the second time i've made oil with this truck. Last time they replaced my high pressure fuel pump. Must not have been the issue. stuck injector maybe??


Give it to quality


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1715701 said:


> I guess we'll never know. Maybe he's like Lwnmwr and posts mid disaster and there is 6 gallons of peanut oil for his popcorn machine spread out on 494.


Umm popcorn!


----------



## Green Grass

jagext;1715699 said:


> 2010 ford 6.4. this is the second time i've made oil with this truck. Last time they replaced my high pressure fuel pump. Must not have been the issue. stuck injector maybe??


We are sorry that you have a 6.4


----------



## SSS Inc.

jagext;1715699 said:


> 2010 ford 6.4. this is the second time i've made oil with this truck. Last time they replaced my high pressure fuel pump. Must not have been the issue. stuck injector maybe??


So you're losing diesel fuel?


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1715702 said:


> Give it to quality


I will take it.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1715706 said:


> So you're losing diesel fuel?


????? Sounds like maybe fuel getting into the oil?


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1715706 said:


> So you're losing diesel fuel?


Nope magically making oil. He is going to be rich!!!

Wonder if it is coolant.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1715711 said:


> Nope magically making oil. He is going to be rich!!!
> 
> Wonder if it is coolant.


Maybe Lwnmrrs tranny fluid?


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1715712 said:


> Maybe Lwnmrrs tranny fluid?


Possible they should team up!


----------



## IDST

it's diesel. Priced out a 14 today. with what i owe on mine and what they'll give me my payments will actually go down. seems an easy choice to me. wifey don't like it though. we just ordered a new explorer sport for her


----------



## SSS Inc.

i guess I'm not sure whats going on.


----------



## Green Grass

jagext;1715714 said:


> it's diesel. Priced out a 14 today. with what i owe on mine and what they'll give me my payments will actually go down. seems an easy choice to me. wifey don't like it though. we just ordered a new explorer sport for her


Run and sign the paper work


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1715712 said:


> Maybe Lwnmrrs tranny fluid?


That's a good guess. Hmm.


----------



## qualitycut

jagext;1715714 said:


> it's diesel. Priced out a 14 today. with what i owe on mine and what they'll give me my payments will actually go down. seems an easy choice to me. wifey don't like it though. we just ordered a new explorer sport for her


What dealer?


----------



## SSS Inc.

jagext;1715714 said:


> it's diesel. Priced out a 14 today. with what i owe on mine and what they'll give me my payments will actually go down. seems an easy choice to me. wifey don't like it though. we just ordered a new explorer sport for her


So what exactly is yours doing. I'm not following and that's ignorance on my part. Just curious.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1715705 said:


> We are sorry that you have a 6.4


Hey what's that supposed to mean?


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1715719 said:


> So what exactly is yours doing. I'm not following and that's ignorance on my part. Just curious.


He is dumping fuel into his oil some how.


----------



## qualitycut

jagext;1715714 said:


> it's diesel. Priced out a 14 today. with what i owe on mine and what they'll give me my payments will actually go down. seems an easy choice to me. wifey don't like it though. we just ordered a new explorer sport for her


I traded my 12 in for a 13 and payments dropped 80.00 because of lower interest rate.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1715722 said:


> I traded my 12 in for a 13 and payments dropped 80.00 because of lower interest rate.


I did my 11 ford for a 13 ram and dropped 200 due to zero percent and rebates.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jagext;1715714 said:


> it's diesel. Priced out a 14 today. with what i owe on mine and what they'll give me my payments will actually go down. seems an easy choice to me. wifey don't like it though. we just ordered a new explorer sport for her


The wife loves her 2013 explorer... nice vehicle


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1715721 said:


> He is dumping fuel into his oil some how.


Gotcha. Never had that happen on any diesels before. Guess we're lucky. Seems like a quick way to fry an engine.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1715724 said:


> The wife loves her 2013 explorer... nice vehicle


My mom traded her 12 in for a new one they are nice, I wouldnt mind one


----------



## IDST

they say if it gets diluted enough you will never be able to shut it off. Until it blows!


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1715720 said:


> Hey what's that supposed to mean?


I had one for about a year. After leaving me on the side of the road 3 times it went bye bye. Purchased it new and sold it with 20,000 miles on it.


----------



## qualitycut

My 6.7s have been great last one traded in with 36k never in the shop


----------



## IDST

qualitycut;1715726 said:


> My mom traded her 12 in for a new one they are nice, I wouldnt mind one


Yeah i'm a big boy (6'4 290) and after driving the 3.5 turbo with all the leg room i was hooked


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1715725 said:


> Gotcha. Never had that happen on any diesels before. Guess we're lucky. Seems like a quick way to fry an engine.


My guess you have Cats, Cummins or Detroit on those the fuel pump is external on fords they put the high pressure pump internal of the engine. So if you leak fuel it goes in the oil instead of on the ground like yours will.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1715731 said:


> My 6.7s have been great last one traded in with 36k never in the shop


My 6.7 had 70,000 on it after about 50,000 it started to eat my wallet.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1715735 said:


> My 6.7 had 70,000 on it after about 50,000 it started to eat my wallet.


Man you have had some bad luck, I have buddies with 6.7s with over 100,000 k about 10k a month and just maintenance.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1715733 said:


> My guess you have Cats, Cummins or Detroit on those the fuel pump is external on fords they put the high pressure pump internal of the engine. So if you leak fuel it goes in the oil instead of on the ground like yours will.


Correct sir. Mostly Cummins in our trucks with a couple cats mixed in for fun.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1715728 said:


> I had one for about a year. After leaving me on the side of the road 3 times it went bye bye. Purchased it new and sold it with 20,000 miles on it.


Yikes... what was the issue... so I know when I need to set mine on fire...


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1715737 said:


> Man you have had some bad luck, I have buddies with 6.7s with over 100,000 k about 10k a month and just maintenance.


What made me mad is I have owned 6 ford trucks and bought 3 of them new and they would not stand behind it. I need a radiator at 50000 and it cost me almost 2000 even after calling ford care.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I think I'm done. Good luck with the last 9 pages.:waving: I'm sure snowguy will return before i get up and get it done. Also sometime tomorrow i have a weird feeling NWS will make you think it will snow Friday only to change back to nothing. No data just a gut feeling.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jagext;1715732 said:


> Yeah i'm a big boy (6'4 290) and after driving the 3.5 turbo with all the leg room i was hooked


Absolutely, drove to Grand Rapids, MI two weeks after we got it and it was a great ride...


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1715740 said:


> Yikes... what was the issue... so I know when I need to set mine on fire...


Egr valve twice. Just cruising down the high way pulling a trailer went to go up a hill and started slowing down push the pedal down more and more eventually stuck on the side and can't make the hill. Once was the theft module for the keys locked up electronically and you would turn the key and nothing would happen .


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1715742 said:


> I think I'm done. Good luck with the last 9 pages.:waving: I'm sure snowguy will return before i get up and get it done. Also sometime tomorrow i have a weird feeling NWS will make you think it will snow Friday only to change back to nothing. No data just a gut feeling.


Then change it back and forth a few more times.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1715741 said:


> What made me mad is I have owned 6 ford trucks and bought 3 of them new and they would not stand behind it. I need a radiator at 50000 and it cost me almost 2000 even after calling ford care.


Yea I always here everyones dealer horror stories, I'm lucky to have my dad in the position he is


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1715744 said:


> Egr valve twice. Just cruising down the high way pulling a trailer went to go up a hill and started slowing down push the pedal down more and more eventually stuck on the side and can't make the hill. Once was the theft module for the keys locked up electronically and you would turn the key and nothing would happen .


Had the egr vaulve on my 6.4 go bad once


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1715747 said:


> Yea I always here everyones dealer horror stories, I'm lucky to have my dad in the position he is


Dealer told me to call ford. The dealer gave me 10% off and a free detail because they felt bad.


----------



## qualitycut

Problem is all the government regulations on the motors


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1715751 said:


> Problem is all the government regulations on the motors


For sure!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1715744 said:


> Egr valve twice. Just cruising down the high way pulling a trailer went to go up a hill and started slowing down push the pedal down more and more eventually stuck on the side and can't make the hill. Once was the theft module for the keys locked up electronically and you would turn the key and nothing would happen .


That sucks... luckily I had my radiator replaced under warranty, but I had a sensor on the DPF go out which sucked...



qualitycut;1715751 said:


> Problem is all the government regulations on the motors


You are correct sir...


----------



## IDST

I think you asked earlier quality i got it at Boyer


----------



## qualitycut

jagext;1715764 said:


> I think you asked earlier quality i got it at Boyer


O yea that's right.


----------



## SnowGuy73

1, breezy, overcast. 

05:58.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nws had me at 30% chance of flurries before noon Friday. Sunday a 20% chance light snow.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1715804 said:


> 1, breezy, overcast.
> 
> 05:58.


Your early. Everyone had you pegged for your first post at 625 like usual


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1715818 said:


> Your early. Everyone had you pegged for your first post at 625 like usual


I'm normally up around 06:00.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I went to bed around 21:00 last night, felt good!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1715824 said:


> I went to bed around 21:00 last night, felt good!


People didn't know what happend to you. All of a sudden you were gone then lmrmn said he was burnt out, so both of the big posters were gone at once


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1715835 said:


> People didn't know what happend to you. All of a sudden you were gone then lmrmn said he was burnt out, so both of the big posters were gone at once


Looking at the page count it looks like you guys did a good job of holding down the fort.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hammer says snow tomorrow night, future cast looks impressive, but he didn't say anything about accumulation.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Just watched hammer's future cast. The snow danced right around me. I'm fine either way


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu has me at a total of 1.03" tomorrow day/night.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1715836 said:


> Looking at the page count it looks like you guys did a good job of holding down the fort.


I quit around 10. Didn't have much to say myself. Quality, hammel,green,sx3 and I think a couple others posted like mad though


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1715842 said:


> I quit around 10. Didn't have much to say myself. Quality, hammel,green,sx3 and I think a couple others posted like mad though


Ya it looks that way. I didn't have much to say either, bed sounded better.


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1715841 said:


> Accu has me at a total of 1.03" tomorrow day/night.


They have me at the same also.

It'd be nice if they showed post counts on the mobile version.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Keith says flurries, maybe some light snow or a burst of snow. Nothing for accumulation tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1715854 said:


> They have me at the same also.
> 
> It'd be nice if they showed post counts on the mobile version.


Go to new posts, where it shows the thread it shows the count.


----------



## SnowGuy73

160 from 30,000


----------



## SnowGuy73

I think we will take 30k tonight.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1715862 said:


> I think we will take 30k tonight.


Quit hogging the thread.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1715866 said:


> Quit hogging the thread.


Making up for my absence yesterday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

2, breezy, overcast. 

07:25


----------



## SnowGuy73

My coffee tastes good....

2


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1715876 said:


> My coffee tastes good....
> 
> 2


I'm still laying in bed to lazy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1715883 said:


> I'm still laying in bed to lazy.


Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## BossPlow614

Looks like that Novak guy has the snow coming to the NW metro on one of his maps he draws circles on.


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1715888 said:


> Looks like that Novak guy has the snow coming to the NW metro on one of his maps he draws circles on.


Last night he showed it barely hitting me.


----------



## qualitycut

So what affiliation does ch 9 and accuweather have? Now instead of just seeing it online now I noticed it on the tv.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1715891 said:


> So what affiliation does ch 9 and accuweather have? Now instead of just seeing it online now I noticed it on the tv.


Not sure, I notices that a few months ago while waiting for Ian to talk about weather instead of his normal bs.


----------



## qualitycut

Did you see that cute bumble bee on fox 9 today


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1715898 said:


> Did you see that cute bumble bee on fox 9 today


Wtf?

If I'm ever watching it I pretty much only pay attn to Kelsey Soby.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1715898 said:


> Did you see that cute bumble bee on fox 9 today


I was going to comment on that too!

Nice, very nice.

3.


----------



## qualitycut

I wouldn't mind stinging her.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1715906 said:


> I wouldn't mind stinging her.


Couple times!! wesport


----------



## Ranger620

BossPlow614;1715902 said:


> Wtf?
> 
> If I'm ever watching it I pretty much only pay attn to Kelsey Soby.


Shes wearing yellow and black


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1715912 said:


> Couple times!! wesport


I think the stinger falls out after the first time lol.


----------



## SnowGuy73

John Dee is up!


----------



## SnowGuy73

I don't like the look of this snow, that 4" is getting to close....


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1715915 said:


> I think the stinger falls out after the first time lol.


  Mine just goes back into its shell!


----------



## SnowGuy73

John Dee extended graph..


----------



## SnowGuy73

And Novak for, no mention of accumulations.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1715923 said:


> And Novak for, no mention of accumulations.


Buy pay attention.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Either John Dee and Belinda and SSS will be right about Friday, or everyone else will be.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1715928 said:


> Buy pay attention.


Huh?...........

3.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1715930 said:


> Either John Dee and Belinda and SSS will be right about Friday, or everyone else will be.


What did she say


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1715930 said:


> Either John Dee and Belinda and SSS will be right about Friday, or everyone else will be.


Bel talking snow now?


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1715931 said:


> Huh?...........
> 
> 3.


But pay attention. Novaks model.


----------



## CityGuy

Wow you guys are on a roll


----------



## CityGuy

Waiting for Mechanics to change oil in my work truck then out the door to salt


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1715934 said:


> But pay attention. Novaks model.


moderately pay attention.

Haha


----------



## CityGuy

Currently 4

Wc -10 in the wonerful city of


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1715936 said:


> Wow you guys are on a roll


Yup we are, snows back so trying to keep it from just him posting.


----------



## CityGuy

no 3s or green yet this morning I see


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1715941 said:


> Yup we are, snows back so trying to keep it from just him posting.


I see he wants to hit 30000 or something today


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1715938 said:


> moderately pay attention.
> 
> Haha


I'm in the other area


----------



## CityGuy

Roads seem to be in good condition today. Still a few slick cpots


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1715930 said:


> Either John Dee and Belinda and SSS will be right about Friday, or everyone else will be.


All I said it will be worth watching. I never guaranteed plowable snow.  I was a little surprised John Dee show what he does.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1715941 said:


> Yup we are, snows back so trying to keep it from just him posting.


You don't have to try, I can talk to myself!


----------



## CityGuy

spots

damn big fingers


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm just waiting for it to warm up a bit, I have some stuff to do outside. I also have to go grocery shopping.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1715948 said:


> You don't have to try, I can talk to myself!


your good at it


----------



## qualitycut

I'm just trying to pass sss again. Those two nights up north blew it for me


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1715947 said:


> All I said it will be worth watching. I never guaranteed plowable snow.  I was a little surprised John Dee show what he does.


Maybe he know something...

Where the hell is unit?

You two need to get to work on this.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1715953 said:


> I'm just trying to pass sss again. Those two nights up north blew it for me


Trying to catch green myself.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1715945 said:


> I'm in the other area


I'm in low also.. So no need to panic!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Last night I believe someone said Bel showed 1.7" for the cities.


----------



## CityGuy

I am only 200 or so behind him


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1715960 said:


> Last night I believe someone said Bel showed 1.7" for the cities.


1.3 I think


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm on the way to the plow shop. Getting the other side of my poly put back.


----------



## CityGuy

only 107 posts away from 30000.


----------



## BossPlow614

Ranger620;1715913 said:


> Shes wearing yellow and black


I have it on now, ill have to look.


----------



## CityGuy

snow I think your right 30000 is doable today


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1715960 said:


> Last night I believe someone said Bel showed 1.7" for the cities.


Yuck!..........


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1715962 said:


> 1.3 I think


Still yuck!..............


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1715955 said:


> Maybe he know something...
> 
> Where the hell is unit?
> 
> You two need to get to work on this.


Yeah. Lets actually talk about what the storm will do for 10 minutes or so...

+4


----------



## CityGuy

Man that chili is still talking to me


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1715967 said:


> snow I think your right 30000 is doable today


We're coming! We're coming!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hourly from NWS show .6"


----------



## skorum03

The Hammer says 1/2" to an inch for cities for friday into saturday


4


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1715971 said:


> Yeah. Lets actually talk about what the storm will do for 10 minutes or so...
> 
> +4


MJD, that you?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone been to NSI for BAGGED salt lately?


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1715976 said:


> The Hammer says 1/2" to an inch for cities for friday into saturday
> 
> 4


I'll take it. Its a salt run and it won't effect my plans too much!


----------



## CityGuy

skorum03;1715971 said:


> Yeah. Lets actually talk about what the storm will do for 10 minutes or so...
> 
> +4


I can tell you it si going to snow because I am supposed to be taking a test on saturday morning. That will make things interesting


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1715978 said:


> Anyone been to NSI for BAGGED salt lately?


Nope. Are they out?


----------



## BossPlow614

BossPlow614;1715966 said:


> I have it on now, ill have to look.


Update. Wow!!!
Great looking bumble bee, lol.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1715974 said:


> We're coming! We're coming!


where they at? I cant tell on this pos phone


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1715983 said:


> where they at? I cant tell on this pos phone


Stand by 1 command!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1715983 said:


> where they at? I cant tell on this pos phone


Command, were at 29,911.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1715986 said:


> Command, were at 29,911.


How far behind the north? Roughly


----------



## CityGuy

4

wc -10

55447 area


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1715987 said:


> How far behind the north? Roughly


Stand by....


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1715971 said:


> Yeah. Lets actually talk about what the storm will do for 10 minutes or so...
> 
> +4


Going to shift north and give us around 2-3 metro and 4+ in Shakopee.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1715990 said:


> Going to shift north and give us around 2-3 metro and 4+ in Shakopee.


I was thinking it would go south except for shakopee would get 1 foot


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1715987 said:


> How far behind the north? Roughly


Command, were roughly 14,000 behind the others.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1715991 said:


> I was thinking it would go south except for shakopee would get 1 foot


F you!...........


----------



## CityGuy

Man that oil looks like water. We should not be pushing oil out to 6000 miles.


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1715977 said:


> MJD, that you?


I plead the fifth....



SnowGuy73;1715979 said:


> I'll take it. Its a salt run and it won't effect my plans too much!


Yeah it wouldn't wreck my plans either but It would be nice to make a little money.



Hamelfire;1715980 said:


> I can tell you it si going to snow because I am supposed to be taking a test on saturday morning. That will make things interesting


Fine by me. Thats what winter does, it keeps things interesting

4


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1715991 said:


> I was thinking it would go south except for shakopee would get 1 foot


Yea, I just want to plow a couple inches.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1715990 said:


> Going to shift north and give us around 2-3 metro and 4+ in Shakopee.


2-3 SOUTH metro. 4+ Shakopee


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1715993 said:


> Command, were roughly 14,000 behind the others.


doing my part here


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1715994 said:


> F you!...........


Just for you buddy


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1715998 said:


> 2-3 SOUTH metro. 4+ Shakopee


So the north metro should see nothing? I hope


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1715990 said:


> Going to shift north and give us around 2-3 metro and 4+ in Shakopee.





LwnmwrMan22;1715998 said:


> 2-3 SOUTH metro. 4+ Shakopee


Where's this info coming from? JohnDee?

4


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1716000 said:


> Just for you buddy


Thanks..... I really hope you fail your test too! :laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1716002 said:


> Where's this info coming from? JohnDee?
> 
> 4


 My a$$....


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1716004 said:


> Thanks..... I really hope you fail your test too! :laughing:


No worries haven't studied yet.


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1716002 said:


> Where's this info coming from? JohnDee?
> 
> 4


unseated rage is where....


----------



## CityGuy

Thats the plan for friday night


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1716006 said:


> No worries haven't studied yet.


I never do either, just get confused that way!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1716005 said:


> My a$$....


Same..... Hopeful thoughts.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1716009 said:


> I never do either, just get confused that way!


I figure I better at least look at the practical stuff from cert board. The rest is common sense from what I have been told


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1716008 said:


> Thats the plan for friday night


My plan for Friday night is tip up fishing..


----------



## CityGuy

close to page 1500 I see


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

All you watching Kelsey and no one warned me about the traffic on 35W. Thanks.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1716012 said:


> My plan for Friday night is tip up fishing..


you will be tipping something else I hope


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1716015 said:


> All you watching Kelsey and no one warned me about the traffic on 35W. Thanks.


Hey by the way 35 is a mess


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1716011 said:


> I figure I better at least look at the practical stuff from cert board. The rest is common sense from what I have been told


I don't even remember at this point, I took it about five or so years ago.

Like most of that stuff its forgotten.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1716015 said:


> All you watching Kelsey and no one warned me about the traffic on 35W. Thanks.


We don't actually pay attention to what she says. Don't type and drive.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1716016 said:


> you will be tipping something else I hope


That was part of the plan, if it snows no.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1716015 said:


> All you watching Kelsey and no one warned me about the traffic on 35W. Thanks.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1716005 said:


> My a$$....





SnowGuy73;1716007 said:


> unseated rage is where....


Nice, credible sources. We like that here.

4


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamel, you taken FAO?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1716019 said:


> We don't actually pay attention to what she says. Don't type and drive.


It's not driving when you're not moving.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1716018 said:


> I don't even remember at this point, I took it about five or so years ago.
> 
> Like most of that stuff its forgotten.


Not worried about written it's the practicals that I am more worried about. I looked online at them and think I better print them and study a little for that.

Atleast the auto fails


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1716021 said:


>


Its illegal to text and drive....

Especially in a commercial vehicle..


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1716023 said:


> Hamel, you taken FAO?


Not yet. It's on the list.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1716025 said:


> Not worried about written it's the practicals that I am more worried about. I looked online at them and think I better print them and study a little for that.
> 
> Atleast the auto fails


See I'm the other way, I don't like the written.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1716021 said:


>


Still illegal even in traffic. Don't get caught


----------



## CityGuy

Waiting for a class in my neck of the woods. Most have been on the east side of town


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1716022 said:


> Nice, credible sources. We like that here.
> 
> 4


. The graphics show it close to metro


----------



## CityGuy

Anyone know if speak to text will work on this site?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1716028 said:


> Not yet. It's on the list.


A lot of math in the written, practical was easy as long as you're not a complete moron.


----------



## qualitycut

Well I don't need to go to the expo just saw it on ch 9


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1716037 said:


> Well I don't need to go to the expo just saw it on ch 9


Me too. Some shiny New Hollands.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1716032 said:


> Waiting for a class in my neck of the woods. Most have been on the east side of town


We do one down this way once a year, Shakopee requires it now as of about 3 years ago. everyone of our rookies failed the first time the last few years.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1716036 said:


> A lot of math in the written, practical was easy as long as you're not a complete moron.


pump cals I bet


----------



## CityGuy

cb on duty crew today?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1716037 said:


> Well I don't need to go to the expo just saw it on ch 9


They were at the sports show earlier this morning. I think it was 9...


----------



## CityGuy

Who's parking lot is this?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1716043 said:


> pump cals I bet


That, friction loss, flow rates, and hose diameter.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1715957 said:


> Trying to catch green myself.


Guess I shouldn't sleep in.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1716050 said:


> Who's parking lot is this?


I have a couple guesses.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1716054 said:


> That, friction loss, flow rates, and hose diameter.


I just did the basic and it was not hard.


----------



## CityGuy

Snowjust for you.

j/k


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1716055 said:


> Guess I shouldn't sleep in.


Hey, sleepy head!!


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1716044 said:


> cb on duty crew today?


If the kids are sleeping he is sleeping.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1716055 said:


> Guess I shouldn't sleep in.


I am coming for you


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1716061 said:


> Snowjust for you.
> 
> j/k


Forget you!........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1716064 said:


> I am coming for you


This is getting creepy!


----------



## CityGuy

almost to 1500


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1716062 said:


> Hey, sleepy head!!


Could say the same about you going to bed so early.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1716068 said:


> Could say the same about you going to bed so early.


I worked hard yesterday....


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1716064 said:


> I am coming for you


Good luck sir


----------



## CityGuy

Ok snow make up picture


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1716071 said:


> I worked hard yesterday....


On the couch!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Plus, I really didn't have anything to talk about last night.


----------



## Green Grass

Where is the bumble bee???


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1716074 said:


> On the couch!!


Nope, out in the cold!


----------



## CityGuy

From NWS fb page


----------



## SnowGuy73

1500!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1716077 said:


> Nope, out in the cold!


The fish house has heat!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1716078 said:


> From NWS fb page


West and east of where......


----------



## Green Grass

6 and calm..


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1716080 said:


> The fish house has heat!


Didn't make it out there yesterday, won't today either.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1716024 said:


> It's not driving when you're not moving.


Tell that to the cops who bust people for sitting in there vehicles at the bar waiting for a sober ride


----------



## SnowGuy73

7 overcast. 

09:08.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1716085 said:


> Didn't make it out there yesterday, won't today either.


Slacker!!......


----------



## CityGuy

For all the ford guys

Just for a laugh


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1716090 said:


> Slacker!!......


I know......


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1716091 said:


> For all the ford guys
> 
> Just for a laugh


I wish I would have gotten that option with mine.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I can't believe people actually watch this garbage, the buzz I mean.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1716091 said:


> For all the ford guys
> 
> Just for a laugh


Haha. Nice.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1716096 said:


> I can't believe people actually watch this garbage, the buzz I mean.


I am still looking for the bumblebee


----------



## CityGuy

Just for a laugh


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

30,000!!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1716098 said:


> I am still looking for the bumblebee


she won't likely be back on


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1716101 said:


> Just for a laugh


Our your house after Chili.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Whoops...too early.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1716103 said:


> 30,000!!!!!!


HA I got it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1716103 said:


> 30,000!!!!!!


Congratulations everyone.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1716104 said:


> she won't likely be back on


That is crap!!!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1716091 said:


> For all the ford guys
> 
> Just for a laugh


That's about it too. Mine left me stuck several times. Stuck the extended warrenty with 20k+ in repairs. I'm at a few thousand to for that PITA. With that said. I like driving it over my other trucks for some reason


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1716105 said:


> Our your house after Chili.


Can't argue that


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

And no, I am not on the road.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1716106 said:


> Whoops...too early.


Premature are we.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1716108 said:


> Congratulations everyone.


So your buying?


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1716115 said:


> So your buying?


Sounds good.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

And yes, Accu has 1.5" for me tomorrow night. 

So now JohnDee, Belinda, SSS and Accu all say snow tomorrow night.

NWS, Channel 4,5 and 9 all say "minor accumulations".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1716114 said:


> Premature are we.


Wife may or may not confirm. Depends on her mood.


----------



## CityGuy

best I can do for you green


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1716115 said:


> So your buying?


Sure, where are we going?


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1716120 said:


> Wife may or may not confirm. Depends on her mood.


So yes she will.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1716122 said:


> best I can do for you green


Yummy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I just received an email again from my W. 7th property.

We are requested to salt / scrape all sidewalks and parking areas.

Don't know why we just didn't stay hourly.


----------



## CityGuy

Oil change done. I am out for a while.

Hold the fort down


----------



## ryde307

Here is an interesting read MN snow related.
http://www.bizjournals.com/twincities/blog/law/2014/01/reliable-property-services-lawsuit-snow.html


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1716128 said:


> Oil change done. I am out for a while.
> 
> Hold the fort down


Wow the city guy is going to work!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1716123 said:


> Sure, where are we going?


A dealer ship of our choice? Get us all a round of new trucks and plows with a side salt spraeders?


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;1716130 said:


> Here is an interesting read MN snow related.
> http://www.bizjournals.com/twincities/blog/law/2014/01/reliable-property-services-lawsuit-snow.html


Interesting....


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1716133 said:


> A dealer ship of our choice? Get us all a round of new trucks and plows with a side salt spraeders?


That sounds expensive.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1716130 said:


> Here is an interesting read MN snow related.
> http://www.bizjournals.com/twincities/blog/law/2014/01/reliable-property-services-lawsuit-snow.html


Bookmarked, I will read later.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm out. See you kids!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1716139 said:


> I'm out. See you kids!


Which dealer should we meet you at?


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1716130 said:


> Here is an interesting read MN snow related.
> http://www.bizjournals.com/twincities/blog/law/2014/01/reliable-property-services-lawsuit-snow.html


So without it they can't plow?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1716137 said:


> That sounds expensive.


Easy come easy go. Everyone knows how much money we make in this business. Everyone should be buying rounds right?

Heavy sarcasim above


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1716139 said:


> I'm out. See you kids!


I'm in your area too


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1716141 said:


> So without it they can't plow?


Guess they don't have there route any other way. Maybe print a route sheet or 10 out.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1716021 said:


>


I do remember her saying something about that but i got slightly distracted


----------



## IDST

Hamel what truck did you change oil on?


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1716122 said:


> best I can do for you green


They must have taken that today?


----------



## IDST

My fuel mileage went up 6 mpg after changing oil last night for those who where still up at 23:00


----------



## BossPlow614

ryde307;1716130 said:


> Here is an interesting read MN snow related.
> http://www.bizjournals.com/twincities/blog/law/2014/01/reliable-property-services-lawsuit-snow.html


Very interesting.


----------



## Ranger620

I wanna go to the expo for the animal show. Wish i would have seen one of those bucks walk under my stand this year


----------



## qualitycut

jagext;1716150 said:


> Hamel what truck did you change oil on?


I don't think he did, I think he was either sweeping or Plowsiteing while some else did.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1716157 said:


> I wanna go to the expo for the animal show. Wish i would have seen one of those bucks walk under my stand this year


Its the sportsmans show.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1716159 said:


> Its the sportsmans show.


Ya im blonde. Was watching the expo stuff on 9the then they were talking about sports show. I need to preread my posts lol


----------



## Green Grass

jagext;1716150 said:


> Hamel what truck did you change oil on?


his Big city truck


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1716161 said:


> Ya im blonde. Was watching the expo stuff on 9the then they were talking about sports show. I need to preread my posts lol


I got confused for a minute until I realized it was two different people.


----------



## cbservicesllc

No duty crew today... at the green expo... too many people in sport coats and blazers that dont do any actual work here... probably mostly golf course guys...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

At green expo. Won't post much til after noon


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1716174 said:


> No duty crew today... at the green expo... too many people in sport coats and blazers that dont do any actual work here... probably mostly golf course guys...


you saying I should wear a suit and Tie tomorrow?


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1716176 said:


> At green expo. Won't post much til after noon


Trade show only or education?


----------



## IDST

-3 here trying to work in duluth right now. excavator and skid refuse to start. ornry b!$&@'s


----------



## IDST

It's not like it was -60 last night.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1716181 said:


> you saying I should wear a suit and Tie tomorrow?


I probably would...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Report from NSI.

They are trucking in salt from USSalt.

They have about 200 tons of bulk, but no approval to sell it.

Frenchie?, the lot guy isn't sure what is going on with salt on site.

He has his truck parked on the scale blocking it.

They have 30 pallets of bagged material of whichever product you want, so if you get bagged material from them, you should be good, for the next 2 hours anyways. 

Call before you get bulk, or if you're closer to USSalt, just go there. Same thing.

He says he has emails from the rail company that their cars are stuck out east for the last 2 weeks.


----------



## SnowGuy73

5, breezy, clearing. 

Burnsville, MN. 

10:26.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

8°F

New Brighton

Waiting for 11 am so I can get Chipotle before I head home.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1716189 said:


> Report from NSI.
> 
> They are trucking in salt from USSalt.
> 
> They have about 200 tons of bulk, but no approval to sell it.
> 
> Frenchie?, the lot guy isn't sure what is going on with salt on site.
> 
> He has his truck parked on the scale blocking it.
> 
> They have 30 pallets of bagged material of whichever product you want, so if you get bagged material from them, you should be good, for the next 2 hours anyways.
> 
> Call before you get bulk, or if you're closer to USSalt, just go there. Same thing.
> 
> He says he has emails from the rail company that their cars are stuck out east for the last 2 weeks.


What a joke... I was going to give them crap at the expo...


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1716187 said:


> I probably would...


have one I can borrow??


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1716198 said:


> What a joke... I was going to give them crap at the expo...


They probably didn't show!


----------



## SnowGuy73

US is looking low too...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1716201 said:


> They probably didn't show!


Ill let you know, ill be there tomorrow.


----------



## BossPlow614

Where the hell is there to park a truck taller than 7' near the convention center that isn't full?!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1716205 said:


> US is looking low too...


When I drove by yesterday I couldn't believe how low the regular salt pile is.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Do you guys have any idea how many cute chicks like to try and make 18 mo olds smile when you're at Target at 9:30. LOTS.

GFS looks promising.......


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1716207 said:


> Ill let you know, ill be there tomorrow.


Guess I will have to avoid you tomorrow


----------



## skorum03

BossPlow614;1716209 said:


> Where the hell is there to park a truck taller than 7' near the convention center that isn't full?!


Everyone else that is there also has a truck taller than 7'


----------



## IDST

SSS Inc.;1716214 said:


> Do you guys have any idea how many cute chicks like to try and make 18 mo olds smile when you're at Target at 9:30. LOTS.
> 
> GFS looks promising.......


Looks promising for what?


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1716214 said:


> Do you guys have any idea how many cute chicks like to try and make 18 mo olds smile when you're at Target at 9:30. LOTS.
> 
> GFS looks promising.......


I need to go to your Traget :angry:


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1716214 said:


> Do you guys have any idea how many cute chicks like to try and make 18 mo olds smile when you're at Target at 9:30. LOTS.
> 
> GFS looks promising.......


Can I borrow?


----------



## Green Grass

BossPlow614;1716209 said:


> Where the hell is there to park a truck taller than 7' near the convention center that isn't full?!


That is why I am going to take the wifes yukon


----------



## Green Grass

jagext;1716218 said:


> looks promising for what?


snow!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

jagext;1716218 said:


> Looks promising for what?


I'm guessing snow. Sss loves snow .


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1716225 said:


> I'm guessing snow. Sss loves snow .


Yes and yes. Its headed the right direction for now anyway. And you can borrow my kid anytime you want.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1716220 said:


> I need to go to your Traget :angry:


I don't know what the deal is at your Traget but they're all hotties over here. Even the ones working the checkouts, for the most part. Take your youngest and appear to not know what your doing and they flock to you.


----------



## qualitycut

The inver grove target is the same, went there with the gf on Tuesday and she kept hitting me in the arm.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Double digits.

12°F

Blaine, Hwy 10/65. Where DOT always pulls inspections.


----------



## skorum03

It feels warm outside


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Feels cold in here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like NWS has raised the %'s for St. Paul, but dropped the totals.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1716212 said:


> When I drove by yesterday I couldn't believe how low the regular salt pile is.


Once its gone they are getting more from somewhere here in Shakopee...

I'm guessing the price will go up if that happens.


----------



## SnowGuy73

13, sunny, breezy. 

11:46


----------



## Green Grass

14 sunny slight breeze.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1716263 said:


> Once its gone they are getting more from somewhere here in Shakopee...
> 
> I'm guessing the price will go up if that happens.


It never goes down.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1716268 said:


> It never goes down.


Ya........

You doing the recertification tomorrow?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Channel 4 guy said glancing blow with snow, maybe a coating - 1" along 35E south towards Albert Lea. 1-2" east of Eau Claire.

Also Natalie Kane is anchoring today.

d. <---- lower case d


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1716282 said:


> Ya........
> 
> You doing the recertification tomorrow?


No just the show.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamel looks like burger king is trying to be flame broiled again. With two engines there and a command.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Channel 4's futurecast dealio thing actually showed less snow for the metro than last night did.

Last night I was thinking Schaeffer was on drugs when he said no accumulation after he showed his future cast.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1716291 said:


> Channel 4's futurecast dealio thing actually showed less snow for the metro than last night did.
> 
> Last night I was thinking Schaeffer was on drugs when he said no accumulation after he showed his future cast.


He could be


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1716183 said:


> Trade show only or education?


Trade show only. Education didn't look great this year. Next year will be recert. Oh and they have beer at expo


----------



## jimslawnsnow

This am I was at less than a half Friday day and 1-2 night now I'm less than half both day and night. Per nws


----------



## Drakeslayer

So last week I brought my 2008 powerstroke in to the dealer for a check engine light and exhaust smoking like crazy all the time. They tell me I need a new DPF and that it will be about $2500. So I say OK go ahead and fix it. Today I am driving and same thing happens, light comes on and I am laying a smoke screen down Highway 7. I drive to Dealer and say I was just in and had this fixed last week, he asks if I made an appointment. I said no it just happened. He said they cannot look at it until next Wednesday because they are busy. We go back and forth and he sticks to it and I walk out just pissed and disgusted. Is this good customer service? I was expecting to him say I will have someone look at it as soon as possible and we will take care of you.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Drakeslayer;1716315 said:


> So last week I brought my 2008 powerstroke in to the dealer for a check engine light and exhaust smoking like crazy all the time. They tell me I need a new DPF and that it will be about $2500. So I say OK go ahead and fix it. Today I am driving and same thing happens, light comes on and I am laying a smoke screen down Highway 7. I drive to Dealer and say I was just in and had this fixed last week, he asks if I made an appointment. I said no it just happened. He said they cannot look at it until next Wednesday because they are busy. We go back and forth and he sticks to it and I walk out just pissed and disgusted. Is this good customer service? I was expecting to him say I will have someone look at it as soon as possible and we will take care of you.


I have seen several 08 do that. Recently was yesterday in Hastings. I was looking at some 08-10 diesels. I think I'll stay dodge or Chevy


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;1716315 said:


> So last week I brought my 2008 powerstroke in to the dealer for a check engine light and exhaust smoking like crazy all the time. They tell me I need a new DPF and that it will be about $2500. So I say OK go ahead and fix it. Today I am driving and same thing happens, light comes on and I am laying a smoke screen down Highway 7. I drive to Dealer and say I was just in and had this fixed last week, he asks if I made an appointment. I said no it just happened. He said they cannot look at it until next Wednesday because they are busy. We go back and forth and he sticks to it and I walk out just pissed and disgusted. Is this good customer service? I was expecting to him say I will have someone look at it as soon as possible and we will take care of you.


I would be FURIOUS! Wow...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;1716315 said:


> So last week I brought my 2008 powerstroke in to the dealer for a check engine light and exhaust smoking like crazy all the time. They tell me I need a new DPF and that it will be about $2500. So I say OK go ahead and fix it. Today I am driving and same thing happens, light comes on and I am laying a smoke screen down Highway 7. I drive to Dealer and say I was just in and had this fixed last week, he asks if I made an appointment. I said no it just happened. He said they cannot look at it until next Wednesday because they are busy. We go back and forth and he sticks to it and I walk out just pissed and disgusted. Is this good customer service? I was expecting to him say I will have someone look at it as soon as possible and we will take care of you.


My dealer I don't want to use will tell me the same thing.

Make another appointment.

On a related note....

Got the truck back from the tranny shop. Still hesitates in reverse.

No leaks.

Going to be going to the dealer tomorrow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Brown house uses Plowz?


----------



## SnowGuy73

16, cloudy, breezy. 

Burnsville, MN. 

13:37


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1716315 said:


> So last week I brought my 2008 powerstroke in to the dealer for a check engine light and exhaust smoking like crazy all the time. They tell me I need a new DPF and that it will be about $2500. So I say OK go ahead and fix it. Today I am driving and same thing happens, light comes on and I am laying a smoke screen down Highway 7. I drive to Dealer and say I was just in and had this fixed last week, he asks if I made an appointment. I said no it just happened. He said they cannot look at it until next Wednesday because they are busy. We go back and forth and he sticks to it and I walk out just pissed and disgusted. Is this good customer service? I was expecting to him say I will have someone look at it as soon as possible and we will take care of you.


That right there is why I either buy the extended warranty or trade in before it up.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1716328 said:


> Brown house uses Plowz?


I don't get it.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1716344 said:


> I don't get it.......


Might have to zoom in on the pic. Dark brown house on the right, someone pushed the snow piles back.

They pushed the snow pile between the dark brown and taupe house right in the middle of the drive of the taupe house. Couldn't have piled it more in the middle if you would have marked it with an x.

Odd thing is, the snow that was between the houses isn't plowed to begin with, pretty much shoveled. The mulch below the snow is red, which is the mulch around the taupe colored house, so the dark brown house pushed the Taupe's snow back into the Taupe's driveway.


----------



## SnowGuy73

O, now I see.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1716189 said:


> Report from NSI.
> 
> He says he has emails from the rail company that their cars are stuck out east for the last 2 weeks.


I don't believe that, I won't say my suspicion


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1716368 said:


> I don't believe that, I won't say my suspicion


Don't have to. Why does a supplier usually suspend supply?


----------



## IDST

Drakeslayer;1716315 said:


> So last week I brought my 2008 powerstroke in to the dealer for a check engine light and exhaust smoking like crazy all the time. They tell me I need a new DPF and that it will be about $2500. So I say OK go ahead and fix it. Today I am driving and same thing happens, light comes on and I am laying a smoke screen down Highway 7. I drive to Dealer and say I was just in and had this fixed last week, he asks if I made an appointment. I said no it just happened. He said they cannot look at it until next Wednesday because they are busy. We go back and forth and he sticks to it and I walk out just pissed and disgusted. Is this good customer service? I was expecting to him say I will have someone look at it as soon as possible and we will take care of you.


CHECK YOU OIL!!! That's what mine was doing as well. Had over 6 gallons in mine last night.


----------



## 60Grit

Camden;1716322 said:


> I would be FURIOUS! Wow...


x2

Where was this at?


----------



## TKLAWN

22 degrees. Ice is melting nicely.


----------



## Drakeslayer

CJ's Outdoor;1716387 said:


> x2
> 
> Where was this at?


Boyer MPLS


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;1716402 said:


> Boyer MPLS


Boyer is like Crysteel. They don't care about the private person. Their bread and butter is government/institutional work.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;1716315 said:


> So last week I brought my 2008 powerstroke in to the dealer for a check engine light and exhaust smoking like crazy all the time. They tell me I need a new DPF and that it will be about $2500. So I say OK go ahead and fix it. Today I am driving and same thing happens, light comes on and I am laying a smoke screen down Highway 7. I drive to Dealer and say I was just in and had this fixed last week, he asks if I made an appointment. I said no it just happened. He said they cannot look at it until next Wednesday because they are busy. We go back and forth and he sticks to it and I walk out just pissed and disgusted. Is this good customer service? I was expecting to him say I will have someone look at it as soon as possible and we will take care of you.


I had my truck in the dealer back in October for some work done. They never put the block heater plug back on. I spent almost 8k on that truck that day and they finally put the plug on Monday of this week. They always said they are busy or the one guy said there was no proof it was on there to start with.

Dealers are extremely lazy and will never admit to a mistake. They don't care they got your money once already.


----------



## SnowGuy73

20, clear, breezy. 

Shakopee, MN. 

15:35.


----------



## CityGuy

wow you guys have been busy. 6 pages


----------



## qualitycut

Geez can't believe all the crappy service stories from you guys.


----------



## CityGuy

jagext;1716150 said:


> Hamel what truck did you change oil on?


City dump truck.. idid not do it but did watch if that counts


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dahl just said maybe a coating on KS95.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1716415 said:


> Geez can't believe all the crappy service stories from you guys.


I agree. I just dropped almost $37,000.00 on my f350 and the first time they say they won't warranty something it's going to get drove right through their front door


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1716417 said:


> City dump truck.. idid not do it but did watch if that counts


Like I said lol.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1716288 said:


> Hamel looks like burger king is trying to be flame broiled again. With two engines there and a command.


Water pipe broke


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1716422 said:


> I agree. I just dropped almost $37,000.00 on my f350 and the first time they say they won't warranty something it's going to get drove right through their front door


I want to watch!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My dad's out of surgery. Anyone got a thought on how to get an 80 year old that weighs 260 and 6'2 up 6 skinny stairs into his house?

He doesn't have balance to use crutches or strength to hop on one leg.


----------



## CityGuy

Drakeslayer;1716315 said:


> So last week I brought my 2008 powerstroke in to the dealer for a check engine light and exhaust smoking like crazy all the time. They tell me I need a new DPF and that it will be about $2500. So I say OK go ahead and fix it. Today I am driving and same thing happens, light comes on and I am laying a smoke screen down Highway 7. I drive to Dealer and say I was just in and had this fixed last week, he asks if I made an appointment. I said no it just happened. He said they cannot look at it until next Wednesday because they are busy. We go back and forth and he sticks to it and I walk out just pissed and disgusted. Is this good customer service? I was expecting to him say I will have someone look at it as soon as possible and we will take care of you.


Call the GM of the dealership


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1716429 said:


> My dad's out of surgery. Anyone got a thought on how to get an 80 year old that weighs 260 and 6'2 up 6 skinny stairs into his house?
> 
> He doesn't have balance to use crutches or strength to hop on one leg.


About the best option I have is to plow a path to the side of the porch (deck) and put him on a pallet and lift him over the side with the skid.

Sound inhumane, but the stairs are too skinny to walk up the stairs along side of him.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1716261 said:


> Looks like NWS has raised the %'s for St. Paul, but dropped the totals.


wind was forecasted at calm to 5 mph tomorrow {current as of right this moment is 17}
now they have it at 5 to 10 tomorrow
the stronger that is, the more influx of moisture and that could push it in the wrong direction

the wind is a big factor here for isentropic lift
NWS dscs says it's also the main factor for moist air.

keep an eye on dews, humidity, wind divergence,
and the temps in the deformation zone

our barro line won't be so much widespread/ 
should have a sharp gradient,

streamlines didn't have much a negative tilt in previous forecasts
but if it gets a little more SW flow due to the LPS vortex......


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1716429 said:


> My dad's out of surgery. Anyone got a thought on how to get an 80 year old that weighs 260 and 6'2 up 6 skinny stairs into his house?
> 
> He doesn't have balance to use crutches or strength to hop on one leg.


Medic stair chair. 2 man operation


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1716432 said:


> About the best option I have is to plow a path to the side of the porch (deck) and put him on a pallet and lift him over the side with the skid.
> 
> Sound inhumane, but the stairs are too skinny to walk up the stairs along side of him.


Don't let OSHA see that . Everything went good with the operation?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1716429 said:


> My dad's out of surgery. Anyone got a thought on how to get an 80 year old that weighs 260 and 6'2 up 6 skinny stairs into his house?
> 
> He doesn't have balance to use crutches or strength to hop on one leg.


 piggy back ride.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1716432 said:


> About the best option I have is to plow a path to the side of the porch (deck) and put him on a pallet and lift him over the side with the skid.
> 
> Sound inhumane, but the stairs are too skinny to walk up the stairs along side of him.


Please get someone to record it if you do.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1716440 said:


> Please get someone to record it if you do.


Warming up the skid as we speak.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1716443 said:


> Warming up the skid as we speak.


I want to see video.


----------



## 60Grit

LwnmwrMan22;1716443 said:


> Warming up the skid as we speak.


Oh my...be careful!


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1716428 said:


> I want to watch!


Me too!!...


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1716448 said:


> I want to see video.


Video is a must!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

11 showed an inch for tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS for me still says nothing about accumulation in the forecast.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu still has me at 1.03".


----------



## qualitycut

Quit talking about the weather on here


----------



## BossPlow614

Pics & video!!!


----------



## CityGuy

God this book is dry.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1716479 said:


> God this book is dry.


Wait until fao.......


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1716483 said:


> Wait until fao.......


starting to rethink that


----------



## fozzy

banonea;1716422 said:


> I agree. I just dropped almost $37,000.00 on my f350 and the first time they say they won't warranty something it's going to get drove right through their front door


Put your seatbelt on. Your going to need it when you drive thrue their front door. I bought a 2013 f150 personal truck and have many complaints about it. They have told me that it meets spec. Ford has dropped the ball on service. I don't believe it's any of the dealers. I have had it at several and GATT the same answers.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1716479 said:


> God this book is dry.


Light it on fire!!!


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1716427 said:


> Water pipe broke


That is boring!!


----------



## BossPlow614

For those that went to the expo, I forgot to look more closely at the Cat track skid with a 14' pusher, does anyone recall what brand it was?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1716491 said:


> starting to rethink that


Ah, its another tool in the tool box.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1716504 said:


> For those that went to the expo, I forgot to look more closely at the Cat track skid with a 14' pusher, does anyone recall what brand it was?


Anything cool there?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1716506 said:


> Ah, its another tool in the tool box.


Never have enough of those. I guess that is why I have EMT coming up


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1716506 said:


> Ah, its another tool in the tool box.


Now you sound like Farmer


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1716510 said:


> Anything cool there?


That skid & pusher certainly was. I couldn't believe the prices of some of the Cat track machines.

Can't remember who's booth it was but there was a massive chipper with 225+? horsepower.

My former horticulture teacher's sweet fire rock bubbler.


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1716517 said:


> That skid & pusher certainly was. I couldn't believe the prices of some of the Cat track machines.
> 
> Can't remember who's booth it was but there was a massive chipper with 225+? horsepower.
> 
> My former horticulture teacher's sweet fire rock bubbler.


Remember if it says CAT 1000 is just for name


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1716512 said:


> Never have enough of those. I guess that is why I have EMT coming up


Nice, that will be fun.


----------



## CityGuy

Why am I hungry?


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1716528 said:


> Why am I hungry?


because it is 17:02


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1716526 said:


> Nice, that will be fun.


Sure it will be in TK's neighborhood.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

No video tonight... Headed to the hospital. Dad having a hard time coming out of being knocked out. Guess he's upset in a sad way I'm not there.


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;1716534 said:


> Sure it will be in TK's neighborhood.


Maybe you will learn something. Lots of smart people over here.


----------



## TKLAWN

BossPlow614;1716504 said:


> For those that went to the expo, I forgot to look more closely at the Cat track skid with a 14' pusher, does anyone recall what brand it was?


It was an arctic sectional. I'm guessing they bought the rights from them and put a cat sticker on it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1716528 said:


> Why am I hungry?


Its nearly dinner time.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1716540 said:


> No video tonight... Headed to the hospital. Dad having a hard time coming out of being knocked out. Guess he's upset in a sad way I'm not there.


Sorry to hear that hope he does better fast!


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1716543 said:


> It was an arctic sectional. I'm guessing they bought the rights from them and put a cat sticker on it.


I read that on another thread last year that its just a re-branded Arctic.

On another note my Beef stew is coming along nicely. Almost time to make some dumpling for the top. This better be good, my mom rattled off the instructions over the phone while I was at Target. But I was a little distracted.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

What the hell..... Now I have an email saying I need to appear in court on January 11, 2014 in New York for illegal use of software??

Am I set up for a reality show?
WTF

It's a ZIP file. We all know what's in a zip file.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1716560 said:


> What the hell..... Now I have an email saying I need to appear in court on January 11, 2014 in New York for illegal use of software??
> 
> Am I set up for a reality show?
> WTF
> 
> It's a ZIP file. We all know what's in a zip file.


DELETE!!!! They wouldn't email you this info.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1716560 said:


> What the hell..... Now I have an email saying I need to appear in court on January 11, 2014 in New York for illegal use of software??
> 
> Am I set up for a reality show?
> WTF
> 
> It's a ZIP file. We all know what's in a zip file.


Can I forward this to one of you guys and you open it on your computer??


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1716540 said:


> No video tonight... Headed to the hospital. Dad having a hard time coming out of being knocked out. Guess he's upset in a sad way I'm not there.


Hope he's doing good, tell him to get better so he can go viral tomorrow.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1716532 said:


> because it is 17:02


I even ate lunch. Now I ate subway for dinner.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1716566 said:


> Can I forward this to one of you guys and you open it on your computer??


I know a few people you could send it too.


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;1716559 said:


> I read that on another thread last year that its just a re-branded Arctic.
> 
> On another note my Beef stew is coming along nicely. Almost time to make some dumpling for the top. This better be good, my mom rattled off the instructions over the phone while I was at Target. But I was a little distracted.


It is the same plow. However if you ask at cat most still say it is not.
I don't know how what or why they have them but it is an arctic rebranded Cat.
Being that Arctic snow and Ice buy more Cat equipment each year than some of the dealerships sell I am not surprised they worked something out.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1716571 said:


> I even ate lunch. Now I ate subway for dinner.


I haven't been there in months, stopped for lunch yesterday and had the bmt on flatbread toasted, was pretty darn good.


----------



## ryde307

Hamelfire;1716525 said:


> Remember if it says CAT 1000 is just for name


Even if it is it's worth it. At least for me. The customer service and support from Cat has been 100x better than with bobcat for us. Not saying for everyone but it is what made us switch. I do not have experience with Case or others but Cat service and support is hard to beat.


----------



## SnowGuy73

20, clear, and breezy.... So breezy its blowing the flame out on my grill. 

17:42.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1716575 said:


> It is the same plow. However if you ask at cat most still say it is not.
> I don't know how what or why they have them but it is an arctic rebranded Cat.
> Being that Arctic snow and Ice buy more Cat equipment each year than some of the dealerships sell I am not surprised they worked something out.


You weren't kidding just watched the video from them. 1 mile of equipment.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1716576 said:


> I haven't been there in months, stopped for lunch yesterday and had the bmt on flatbread toasted, was pretty darn good.


Hot steak and cheese with all the fixings


----------



## Green Grass

19 windy....


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;1716578 said:


> Even if it is it's worth it. At least for me. The customer service and support from Cat has been 100x better than with bobcat for us. Not saying for everyone but it is what made us switch. I do not have experience with Case or others but Cat service and support is hard to beat.


Can't argue that.

Not sure its true but I was told that years ago


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1716591 said:


>


Whaaaaaaat?


----------



## Green Grass




----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1716595 said:


> Whaaaaaaat?


Pizza for dinner. Looks homemade


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1716571 said:


> I even ate lunch. Now I ate subway for dinner.


I eat more when I'm not working. :salute:


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1716598 said:


> Pizza for dinner. Looks homemade


It sure is and stuffed crust.


----------



## CityGuy

19

WC 8

1750hrs


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1716597 said:


>


That's no Jacks Pizza!

My kid said thats a yummy pizza. Nice work.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1716600 said:


> It sure is and stuffed crust.


MMMMMM cheese or peporoni


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green, are you making cookies too? That yellow package looks like chocolate chips.


----------



## qualitycut

So Kstp had 34 on Monday fox has 26


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1716608 said:


> Green, are you making cookies too? That yellow package looks like chocolate chips.


No I am not but yes it is chocolate chips


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1716604 said:


> MMMMMM cheese or peporoni


Cheese stuffed has pepperoni and Canadian bacon on it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1716611 said:


> No I am not but yes it is chocolate chips


I'm good at this game. (Except for Snow guys Jar.)


----------



## qualitycut

Damn now I'm craving pizza.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1716615 said:


> Damn now I'm craving pizza.


Me too and I just ate.

Green What time should I be over?


----------



## CityGuy

Well lets see what the tv yoyo's have to say.


----------



## qualitycut

That crust must even be homemade


----------



## CityGuy

I am glad i salted the driveway this morning before I left for work. All the ice is melted off.

May have been a little overkill with the salt.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1716620 said:


> That crust must even be homemade


Looks that way
May have been a pilsbury roll


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1716622 said:


> Looks that way
> May have been a pilsbury roll


It is actually fat Matt crust.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1716626 said:


> It is actually fat Matt crust.


You can buy dough from them?

I did not know that


----------



## CityGuy

Only 12850 behind. Time to step it up boys


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1716628 said:


> You can buy dough from them?
> 
> I did not know that


No one said I did that it may be stolen.


----------



## CityGuy

19
wc 8

Few clouds

1809


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1716632 said:


> No one said I did that it may be stolen.


Well steal me some then.


----------



## qualitycut

Cassetteas sells dough as well.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1716634 said:


> Well steal me some then.


I am not going to jail for you.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1716597 said:


>


Looks good.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

They're going to admit my dad for the night. He doesn't want to go home.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1716631 said:


> Only 12850 behind. Time to step it up boys


Lets do this.....!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1716638 said:


> I am not going to jail for you.


Well then barrow it for me would ya


----------



## CityGuy

Dahl says coating to an inch. Tomorrow stating around 4 and out by 10.

More south and east


----------



## SnowGuy73

Although, everytime we crank out a bunch of posts we het in trouble!


----------



## CityGuy

Bel says about an inch from 4 pm to 10 pm or so for the metro


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1716650 said:


> Well then barrow it for me would ya


You going to return it?


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1716647 said:


> They're going to admit my dad for the night. He doesn't want to go home.


Sorry to hear? I think? Or is that good?


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1716647 said:


> They're going to admit my dad for the night. He doesn't want to go home.


you didn't call him with the skid running in the background did you?

J/K
hope he feels better soon LMN


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1716654 said:


> You going to return it?


When I am done with it I will.

May not look the same


----------



## BossPlow614

At least the timing works great for getting everything done tomorrow night!


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1716658 said:


> At least the timing works great for getting everything done tomorrow night!


Good for you all but I was hoping to cram for my test.

Best way to study is cram it all in the night before


----------



## CityGuy

Hey SSS did you call snow guy his new name today?


----------



## CityGuy

Couple new responses over in the plowz thread with some info on it


----------



## unit28

anyone drive a newer Z71 with a ford dealer plate?


seen one this morning Elk River @hwy 169 about 520am
nice black styled rims on it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1716656 said:


> you didn't call him with the skid running in the background did you?
> 
> J/K
> hope he feels better soon LMN


I told him he ruined the plans of making a video.

He just smirked a little and went back to sleep.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1716665 said:


> I told him he ruined the plans of making a video.
> 
> He just smirked a little and went back to sleep.


gotta love the smirk.

Prayers going up for your dad


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1716665 said:


> I told him he ruined the plans of making a video.
> 
> He just smirked a little and went back to sleep.


If you wanted to lift me into the house with a skidloader fresh out of back surgery I would want to stay also.
All joking aside hope your dad is well and wish him a quick recovery.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1716660 said:


> Hey SSS did you call snow guy his new name today?


What's the new name?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1716663 said:


> Couple new responses over in the plowz thread with some info on it


Anything usful?

Maybe ill look.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1716669 said:


> If you wanted to lift me into the house with a skidloader fresh out of back surgery I would want to stay also.
> All joking aside hope your dad is well and wish him a quick recovery.


If it was back surgery I would just use the grapple bucket and lift him up by his belt.

I told him the other option is to take some equipment straps under the armpits and groin.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1716647 said:


> They're going to admit my dad for the night. He doesn't want to go home.


From the sounds of it, it would be for the best. Btw, if you tell them at the hospital that you need some assistance to get him in the house, they can set up some help for you. We had to do that with my mom. About 230lb and no leg strength. They sent chairs and people to help.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ryde, that was an interesting article you posted before.

I knew reliable had shrunk considerably but didn't know they were that small these days. 

I remember back when I was in high school they were the company to work for and they had everything.


----------



## Green Grass

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/cto/4268088944.html

I hope this is no one on here!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1716698 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/cto/4268088944.html
> 
> I hope this is no one on here!


Why is that?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1716701 said:


> Why is that?


He talks about his Boss plow and the truck has a Western on it


----------



## jimslawnsnow

first thing i noticed was the plow and it seems to be over priced


----------



## fozzy

I grew up bye that guy. That is the nicest piece of equipment I have ever seen on his property.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1716695 said:


> Ryde, that was an interesting article you posted before.
> 
> I knew reliable had shrunk considerably but didn't know they were that small these days.
> 
> I remember back when I was in high school they were the company to work for and they had everything.


Can you send me a link. I was planning on going back to it but I'm pretty sure its gone now. I can't find the post anymore but maybe I'm losing it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1716709 said:


> He talks about his Boss plow and the truck has a Western on it


Good catch. Cut him some slack, the plows NEW so he probably forgot what he bought.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1716718 said:


> Can you send me a link. I was planning on going back to it but I'm pretty sure its gone now. I can't find the post anymore but maybe I'm losing it.


Yup, let me get it here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1716709 said:


> He talks about his Boss plow and the truck has a Western on it


Ah...............


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1716718 said:


> Can you send me a link. I was planning on going back to it but I'm pretty sure its gone now. I can't find the post anymore but maybe I'm losing it.


Here you go.

http://m.bizjournals.com/twincities/blog/law/2014/01/reliable-property-services-lawsuit-snow.html?r=full


----------



## SnowGuy73

http://m.bizjournals.com/twincities...le-property-services-lawsuit-snow.html?r=full.


----------



## SnowGuy73

That time it worked.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

What's the most interesting is the fact they say they can't service a property without the software.

I would like to know what software would hold you back from taking the equipment, getting legal pads and pens, and doing it old school.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1716729 said:


> http://m.bizjournals.com/twincities...le-property-services-lawsuit-snow.html?r=full.


Thanks!....


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1716748 said:


> Thanks!....


No problem.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1716742 said:


> What's the most interesting is the fact they say they can't service a property without the software.
> 
> I would like to know what software would hold you back from taking the equipment, getting legal pads and pens, and doing it old school.


Ya, I wonder if he did this during an event.


----------



## SnowGuy73

19. Clear. Calm. 

19:35


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak says little to no accumulation for metro, Rochester and inch or two.


----------



## SnowGuy73

http://tinypic.com/r/2z70jrb/5


----------



## banonea

SnowGuy73;1716761 said:


> Novak says little to no accumulation for metro, Rochester and inch or two.


Is that for tomorrow?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1716763 said:


> http://tinypic.com/r/2z70jrb/5


Son of a.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;1716766 said:


> Is that for tomorrow?


Yes sir.....


----------



## banonea

SnowGuy73;1716767 said:


> Son of a.....


I hope it is b on the high side of that..... When is it going to start and end?


----------



## banonea

SnowGuy73;1716769 said:


> Yes sir.....


Thank you....


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;1716773 said:


> I hope it is b on the high side of that..... When is it going to start and end?


Looks like between 16:00 and 00:00 for us here but only 30% chance.


----------



## banonea

SnowGuy73;1716780 said:


> Looks like between 16:00 and 00:00 for us here but only 30% chance.


Now you're gonna make me work for it and think. ...


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1716767 said:


> Son of a.....


Needs to go north more!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1716761 said:


> Novak says little to no accumulation for metro, Rochester and inch or two.


Well that's a way out there forecast. I wonder how he arrived at that?? :laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Uh, Accuweather has moved to 3" for St.Paul, most tomorrow night.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1716799 said:


> Uh, Accuweather has moved to 3" for St.Paul, most tomorrow night.


Well that's a way out there forecast. I wonder how he arrived at that?? :laughing:


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1716793 said:


> Well that's a way out there forecast. I wonder how he arrived at that?? :laughing:


Must have watched all the local news first.


----------



## unit28

850 MN temps deformation zone I spoke ofshoyld be -3


----------



## Ranger620

Time for the wild to make it 4 in a row.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1716695 said:


> Ryde, that was an interesting article you posted before.
> 
> I knew reliable had shrunk considerably but didn't know they were that small these days.
> 
> I remember back when I was in high school they were the company to work for and they had everything.


I didn't see anything about that, I thought it was just about some software.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1716810 said:


> 850 MN temps deformation zone I spoke ofshoyld be -3


Sooooo.... ???????
Good for SSS and BedazzledBoss or Me and Snowguy?


----------



## unit28

you watch
by 6pm tomorrow....
snow deploys all at LMN's house


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1716787 said:


> Needs to go south more!


Fixed it for Ya.


----------



## unit28

and yes,
the legend pertains to 6hr acc of snow


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1716834 said:


> Sooooo.... ???????
> Good for SSS and BedazzledBoss or Me and Snowguy?


Well duh. 850 mb temp should be -3 Celsius. Below freezing.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1716833 said:


> I didn't see anything about that, I thought it was just about some software.


It was.....


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1716844 said:


> Fixed it for Ya.


way off it needs to hit lwnmwrman


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1716840 said:


> you watch
> by 6pm tomorrow....
> snow deploys all at LMN's house


Better hope my dad is discharged and I get him over the railing first then.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1716853 said:


> way off it needs to hit lwnmwrman


As long as it doesn't hit anything of mine.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1716853 said:


> way off it needs to hit lwnmwrman


No, it doesn't. I need to worry about getting my dad back home.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Green Grass;1716698 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/cto/4268088944.html
> 
> I hope this is no one on here!


That plow isn't new unless 3yrs old is new?? I drive past his house almost every day. It's always had a western on it. 156k on it and he still wants $23k without the plow? I'm sitting on a gold mine of trucks if that's the case. Well it DOES have the LB motor and a manual Allison 6spd (it was a rare option)


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1716869 said:


> That plow isn't new unless 3yrs old is new?? I drive past his house almost every day. It's always had a western on it


I just want it because it wasn't used for ice fishing lol


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1716849 said:


> Well duh. 850 mb temp should be -3 Celsius. Below freezing.


just remember that's not at the surface,

The LPS's MB of pressure is below the deformation zone. It's at 925 or so

NWS was sure of a warm southerly wind. I didn't see any fore-mention
of the deformation zone. upper air temps etc.

Maybe that's changed now.
Usually there's a barro line that's easier to differentiate on maps
where Ptypes are going to be.

moisture going to fall where it's cold,
and then hit warm air on the way down...with this one.

if the colorado low is closed then I could see more cold precip with a deepend colomn as it would rise into the cold atmosphere and saturate longer there. But data I'm looking at like the map above stays below 1".

I'd like to see what NWS says ATM if it's a Co closed low or not


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1716879 said:


> just remember that's not at the surface,
> 
> The LPS's MB of pressure is below the deformation zone. It's at 925 or so
> 
> NWS was sure of a warm southerly wind. I didn't see any fore-mention
> of the deformation zone. upper air temps etc.
> 
> Maybe that's changed now.
> Usually there's a barro line that's easier to differentiate on maps
> where Ptypes are going to be.
> 
> moisture going to fall where it's cold,
> and then hit warm air on the way down...with this one.
> 
> if the colorado low is closed then I could see more cold precip with a deepend colomn as it would rise into the cold atmosphere and saturate longer there. But data I'm looking at like the map above stays below 1".
> 
> I'd like to see what NWS says ATM if it's a Co closed low or not


1" for where, metro or Rochester?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1716879 said:


> just remember that's not at the surface,
> 
> The LPS's MB of pressure is below the deformation zone. It's at 925 or so
> 
> NWS was sure of a warm southerly wind. I didn't see any fore-mention
> of the deformation zone. upper air temps etc.
> 
> Maybe that's changed now.
> Usually there's a barro line that's easier to differentiate on maps
> where Ptypes are going to be.
> 
> moisture going to fall where it's cold,
> and then hit warm air on the way down...with this one.
> 
> if the colorado low is closed then I could see more cold precip with a deepend colomn as it would rise into the cold atmosphere and saturate longer there. But data I'm looking at like the map above stays below 1".
> 
> I'd like to see what NWS says ATM if it's a Co closed low or not


Yesterday's forecast discussion was saying the same thing you are.

They must be going with it not closing off, as they haven't changed TOO much, other than the hourlys for a lot of the area have .8".

Which is odd, because none of these areas say "less than 1" possible.

But in the past they have said it needs to get to 50% before they post accumulation totals with it. ----NWS that is.


----------



## SnowGuy73

17, overcast, calm. 

20:55


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1716876 said:


> I just want it because it wasn't used for ice fishing lol


I think it was ONLY used for ice fishing, stumps, and light plowing. He just doesn't know how to form a sentence


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1716883 said:


> 1" for where, metro or Rochester?


Unit is on board with less than an inch for HIM and most metro, more farther south, unless the low closes off, at which point good luck to all that don't want snow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1716886 said:


> Yesterday's forecast discussion was saying the same thing you are.
> 
> They must be going with it not closing off, as they haven't changed TOO much, other than the hourlys for a lot of the area have .8".
> 
> Which is odd, because none of these areas say "less than 1" possible.
> 
> But in the past they have said it needs to get to 50% before they post accumulation totals with it. ----NWS that is.


I heard 40% at one time.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1716890 said:


> Unit is on board with less than an inch for HIM and most metro, more farther south, unless the low closes off, at which point good luck to all that don't want snow.


Ah, ok. Damn it,!


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1716888 said:


> I think it was ONLY used for ice fishing, stumps, and light plowing. He just doesn't know how to form a sentence


Ice fishing.... Haha, who cares?

What a tool.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1716893 said:


> Ah, ok. Damn it,!


So snow for you!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1716892 said:


> I heard 40% at one time.


On the weather radio they hit 50% sometime today.

**Rehab Addict. Nicole is wearing some tight jeans today. 

***Good info Unit.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1716905 said:


> So snow for you!


Wonderful!..


----------



## SSS Inc.

She knows how to work a grout sponge.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1716909 said:


> On the weather radio they hit 50% sometime today.
> 
> **Rehab Addict. Nicole is wearing some tight jeans today.
> 
> ***Good info Unit.


I see.

Im still at 30%.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1716913 said:


> I see.
> 
> Im still at 30%.


Me too, but the radio was higher for some reason.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1716909 said:


> **Rehab Addict. Nicole is wearing some tight jeans today.
> 
> ***Good info Unit.


Did you have to wait so long to post this!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Barlow just said maybe a coating here in the metro, and inch or two se.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1716922 said:


> Me too, but the radio was higher for some reason.


It will change, it always does.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1716924 said:


> Did you have to wait so long to post this!


Sorry. Hopefully you saw her shake a gallon of paint. Thumbs Up


----------



## banonea

There is a very fine snow now in Rochester


----------



## SSS Inc.

She's gonna scrub the tub!


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1716931 said:


> Sorry. Hopefully you saw her shake a gallon of paint. Thumbs Up


I see her bent over a bath tub xysport


----------



## unit28

THANKS SSS
Also earlier I posted watch out if winds crank up and shift NW...

Winds shifting WEST after midnight so that's after the low passes for the most part.

But winds keep going up


----------



## cbservicesllc

Had a discussion with Northern Salt today... guy looked obviously frustrated if that's any consolation... 800 ton stuck on the train cars and they'll go right back for more once they unload... He said the issue they're facing is that they are small potatoes to the RR and that they are more concerned about getting oil transported... He was very upfront that Interstate is their sister company and they don't even have enough for them (hence US Salt). Also said they picked up a huge account next year and they are looking to add a second site in the north metro... that's my report.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1716937 said:


> I see her bent over a bath tub xysport


Sounds like you got to see her scrub the tub. Nice. I said to my wife, C'mon they do this on purpose. I mean really...I also watched her jog for a couple minutes. Really?

Not actually complaining, just an observation.


----------



## unit28

For my area....

Friday...not as cold. Cloudy with a 40 percent chance of snow. Highs in the lower 30s. South winds 10 to 15 mph. .friday night...cloudy with a 40 percent chance of snow. Lows around 20. South winds around 5 mph shifting to the west after midnight.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1716932 said:


> There is a very fine snow now in Rochester


i had that around 530. i thought i was seeing things


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1716940 said:


> Had a discussion with Northern Salt today... guy looked obviously frustrated if that's any consolation... 800 ton stuck on the train cars and they'll go right back for more once they unload... He said the issue they're facing is that they are small potatoes to the RR and that they are more concerned about getting oil transported... He was very upfront that Interstate is their sister company and they don't even have enough for them (hence US Salt). Also said they picked up a huge account next year and they are looking to add a second site in the north metro... that's my report.


Same thing I was told. I can see where oil would take control of shipping.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ian said 1-2" s/SE of metro.

I hope SSS ends up with 1.3".


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1716956 said:


> Same thing I was told. I can see where oil would take control of shipping.


Well at least it's the same message... I'm sure complete trains of oil pay more than a couple cars of salt...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1716940 said:


> Had a discussion with Northern Salt today... guy looked obviously frustrated if that's any consolation... 800 ton stuck on the train cars and they'll go right back for more once they unload... He said the issue they're facing is that they are small potatoes to the RR and that they are more concerned about getting oil transported... He was very upfront that Interstate is their sister company and they don't even have enough for them (hence US Salt). Also said they picked up a huge account next year and they are looking to add a second site in the north metro... that's my report.


800 tons doesn't seem like very much at all.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1716961 said:


> 800 tons doesn't seem like very much at all.


Yeah he said their shed can hold 1800... hence the reason the cars are going right back I guess...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1716956 said:


> Same thing I was told. I can see where oil would take control of shipping.


Were you the one that had issues with north pro plus this year? The stuff they turned green this year?


----------



## banonea

News says 1-2 Fri for me


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1716961 said:


> 800 tons doesn't seem like very much at all.


Looks like a typical rail car can hold about 100 tons.

I don't think there'd be more room at one time for more than 8 rail cars on their lot, for those that have been there.

I agree 800 tons doesn't seem like a lot, it would seem like you'd want 8000.

But then again, I'd hate to have 8000 shipped in now and it stay 30 degrees for the rest of the winter.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1716958 said:


> Ian said 1-2" s/SE of metro.
> 
> I hope SSS ends up with 1.3".


1.3" is close enough. We'll go ahead and plow it. payuppayuppayup


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1716963 said:


> Were you the one that had issues with north pro plus this year? The stuff they turned green this year?


Yeah, the original green sucked for running through a walk behind spreader.

I picked up a pallet of their new green blend today. It's a more chunkier material, but not as big of pieces of rock salt.

I wanted the green, their other salt is peach colored and hard to see as a tracer when you put it on sidewalks.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1716969 said:


> 1.3" is close enough. We'll go ahead and plow it.


Then 1.1"


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1716968 said:


> Looks like a typical rail car can hold about 100 tons.
> 
> I don't think there'd be more room at one time for more than 8 rail cars on their lot, for those that have been there.
> 
> I agree 800 tons doesn't seem like a lot, it would seem like you'd want 8000.
> 
> But then again, I'd hate to have 8000 shipped in now and it stay 30 degrees for the rest of the winter.


True, I'm guessing as soon as it in, its gone.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1716972 said:


> .
> 
> I wanted the green, their other salt is peach colored and hard to see as a tracer when you put it on sidewalks.


Same as the US salt version of clearlane. Its a light brown and smells like ass.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1716968 said:


> Looks like a typical rail car can hold about 100 tons.
> 
> I don't think there'd be more room at one time for more than 8 rail cars on their lot, for those that have been there.
> 
> I agree 800 tons doesn't seem like a lot, it would seem like you'd want 8000.
> 
> But then again, I'd hate to have 8000 shipped in now and it stay 30 degrees for the rest of the winter.


You guys with the V-box or tailgate spreaders, you're running what, 1-2 tons per load?

Soooo.... actually 800 tons would be quite a bit I guess, 500 loads +/-.

Wonder how many loads they sell in a typical storm??


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1716968 said:


> Looks like a typical rail car can hold about 100 tons.
> 
> I don't think there'd be more room at one time for more than 8 rail cars on their lot, for those that have been there.
> 
> I agree 800 tons doesn't seem like a lot, it would seem like you'd want 8000.
> 
> But then again, I'd hate to have 8000 shipped in now and it stay 30 degrees for the rest of the winter.


Rail cars hold 140 tons. There is my use of haz mat ops.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1716972 said:


> Yeah, the original green sucked for running through a walk behind spreader.
> 
> I picked up a pallet of their new green blend today. It's a more chunkier material, but not as big of pieces of rock salt.
> 
> I wanted the green, their other salt is peach colored and hard to see as a tracer when you put it on sidewalks.


Cool, if they still have any in stock I think I'm going to run and pick up a pallet after the expo tomorrow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ummm.... Accuweather now says "total storm total of 3-6" for me. 


And by now you all know I'm on the NORTH side?!?!?!?!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1716977 said:


> Same as the US salt version of clearlane. Its a light brown and smells like ass.


I will stick to good smelling stuff.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1716982 said:


> Ummm.... Accuweather now says "total storm total of 3-6" for me.
> 
> And by now you all know I'm on the NORTH side?!?!?!?!


You sure it show less then 1 for me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My W. 7th property. Received a text this morning at 6:30 saying they wanted to be scraped down on Monday. 

That couldn't wait until normal business hours?

Then about 3 I received an email from the manager saying that corporate wanted to take a closer look at our contract.

Soooooo... I would expect that after this weekend, I will have to make changes again, which this time I'm not.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1716986 said:


> You sure it show less then 1 for me.


Accuweather? Yes, I'm sure.

http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/chisago-city-mn/55013/daily-weather-forecast/2247402?day=2


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1716988 said:


> My W. 7th property. Received a text this morning at 6:30 saying they wanted to be scraped down on Monday.
> 
> That couldn't wait until normal business hours?
> 
> Then about 3 I received an email from the manager saying that corporate wanted to take a closer look at our contract.
> 
> Soooooo... I would expect that after this weekend, I will have to make changes again, which this time I'm not.


They need to make up there mind.


----------



## SSS Inc.

In regards to salt, What I don't get is that yes December was active but not extreme by any means. Hows does one month use up all the material? i know these salt companies have to estimate what they will need for a season but if December depleted a seasons worth of materials I would be surprised. Maybe I'm not though because my home town always seems to be over budget for snow removal after 3 storms. There could potentially be a lot of winter left(see last year, although I doubt it will go quite that long).


----------



## Green Grass

http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/mound-mn/55364/daily-weather-forecast/24067_pc?day=2


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1716986 said:


> You sure it show less then 1 for me.


Mine still shows the same as before. Banner says 1-2" but added up its 1.03".


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1716984 said:


> I will stick to good smelling stuff.


You still have some?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1716993 said:


> http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/mound-mn/55364/daily-weather-forecast/24067_pc?day=2


I'm happy for you.

FWIW, for December, Accuweather was probably the most accurate of everyone for all the snow I got.

I'm a bit worried now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1716990 said:


> Accuweather? Yes, I'm sure.
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/chisago-city-mn/55013/daily-weather-forecast/2247402?day=2


What the hell?


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1716982 said:


> Ummm.... Accuweather now says "total storm total of 3-6" for me.
> 
> And by now you all know I'm on the NORTH side?!?!?!?!


I saw that! Except it is for February 10th. :laughing:


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1716995 said:


> You still have some?


I got some bagged stuff from JRK seed.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1716988 said:


> My W. 7th property. Received a text this morning at 6:30 saying they wanted to be scraped down on Monday.
> 
> That couldn't wait until normal business hours?
> 
> Then about 3 I received an email from the manager saying that corporate wanted to take a closer look at our contract.
> 
> Soooooo... I would expect that after this weekend, I will have to make changes again, which this time I'm not.


That's getting ridiculous...


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;1716998 said:


> I saw that! Except it is for February 10th. :laughing:


??????????? It shows January.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1716990 said:


> Accuweather? Yes, I'm sure.
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/chisago-city-mn/55013/daily-weather-forecast/2247402?day=2


Hell, I'm at 2-4 on Accuweather now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1716992 said:


> In regards to salt, What I don't get is that yes December was active but not extreme by any means. Hows does one month use up all the material? i know these salt companies have to estimate what they will need for a season but if December depleted a seasons worth of materials I would be surprised. Maybe I'm not though because my home town always seems to be over budget for snow removal after 3 storms. There could potentially be a lot of winter left(see last year, although I doubt it will go quite that long).


Easy snowfalls that don't meet trigger and guys like me that salt everytime whether trigger is met or not.

I think I billed around 12 salt application in December.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1717003 said:


> Hell, I'm at 2-4 on Accuweather now.


Why can't I get some!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1716992 said:


> In regards to salt, What I don't get is that yes December was active but not extreme by any means. Hows does one month use up all the material? i know these salt companies have to estimate what they will need for a season but if December depleted a seasons worth of materials I would be surprised. Maybe I'm not though because my home town always seems to be over budget for snow removal after 3 storms. There could potentially be a lot of winter left(see last year, although I doubt it will go quite that long).


I agree. Is it a slow reaction to budgets being cut, so not as much salt has been laid previous to this year?

I don't see a TON of more trucks running around spreading salt.

I don't see a TON of salt sitting on top of the parking lot.

You would think with everyone out of salt already, that you would see soooo many more trucks out spreading.

I suppose maybe NSI, the issue there is they would constantly have train cars being brought in, resupplying on a weekly basis.

I asked the lot guy if they were hauling out of Rosemount, but he said that site is picked dry already. Not sure if it's an Interstate site down there, or if it's a different company.

Last time I was there, they were bringing bagged material up from Rosemount, so maybe that's just a site they have to bag the actual product.

CB-if you get the green stuff, make sure you get the green in the clear packaging. That's the new version. The green in the white bags with green lettering, that's the old that for sure won't run through a walk behind spreader.

Haven't tried the New, new green.


----------



## banonea

I just heard a new term.... "snizzle" snow/drizzle.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1716992 said:


> In regards to salt, What I don't get is that yes December was active but not extreme by any means. Hows does one month use up all the material? i know these salt companies have to estimate what they will need for a season but if December depleted a seasons worth of materials I would be surprised. Maybe I'm not though because my home town always seems to be over budget for snow removal after 3 storms. There could potentially be a lot of winter left(see last year, although I doubt it will go quite that long).


I talked to our city streets supervisor the other day, he said they've gone through half of their contracted amount, but they also have some percentage of reserve they can go over for the same rate per ton.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1717003 said:


> Hell, I'm at 2-4 on Accuweather now.


Im still the same here, for now.


----------



## ryde307

I just got in from teaching Ice rescue it was a good night for a swim. I am happy the temps finally warmed up.
My accuweather shows 1.03 when added up. I'm hoping for 1.5-3" I want to plow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1716998 said:


> I saw that! Except it is for February 10th. :laughing:


I even have one of those little headlines they put up.

Snowfall from tomorrow morning into late tomorrow night will total 2-4 inches

Not sure where this is coming from because I haven't seen anything with those kind of numbers.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;1716998 said:


> I saw that! Except it is for February 10th. :laughing:


Noooo... This is for January 10.

http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/chisago-city-mn/55013/daily-weather-forecast/2247402?day=2


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;1717009 said:


> I just heard a new term.... "snizzle" snow/drizzle.....


Bless you......


----------



## ryde307

We have gone through around 150 tons of salt. We planned on using 300 if it was a bit above average year.
Like before I'm still hoping for snow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1717007 said:


> CB-if you get the green stuff, make sure you get the green in the clear packaging. That's the new version. The green in the white bags with green lettering, that's the old that for sure won't run through a walk behind spreader.
> 
> Haven't tried the New, new green.


Thanks for the info, good to know!


----------



## Green Grass

I wonder what happened to Hamel tonight?


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;1717014 said:


> I even have one of those little headlines they put up.
> 
> Snowfall from tomorrow morning into late tomorrow night will total 2-4 inches
> 
> Not sure where this is coming from because I haven't seen anything with those kind of numbers.


My house near snowguy has 1" I checked the zip for sites in Minneapolis 55402 and it says 2-4"


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Accu shows .97 day time and .22 night time. What's going on up north?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1717014 said:


> I even have one of those little headlines they put up.
> 
> *Snowfall from tomorrow morning into late tomorrow night will total 2-4 inches*
> 
> Not sure where this is coming from because I haven't seen anything with those kind of numbers.


Same thing, except with the numbers 3 and 6 replacing your 2 and 4 respectively.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1717007 said:


> I agree. Is it a slow reaction to budgets being cut, so not as much salt has been laid previous to this year?
> 
> I don't see a TON of more trucks running around spreading salt.
> 
> I don't see a TON of salt sitting on top of the parking lot.
> 
> You would think with everyone out of salt already, that you would see soooo many more trucks out spreading.
> 
> I suppose maybe NSI, the issue there is they would constantly have train cars being brought in, resupplying on a weekly basis.
> 
> I asked the lot guy if they were hauling out of Rosemount, but he said that site is picked dry already. Not sure if it's an Interstate site down there, or if it's a different company.
> 
> Last time I was there, they were bringing bagged material up from Rosemount, so maybe that's just a site they have to bag the actual product.
> 
> CB-if you get the green stuff, make sure you get the green in the clear packaging. That's the new version. The green in the white bags with green lettering, that's the old that for sure won't run through a walk behind spreader.
> 
> Haven't tried the New, new green.


Don't feel like scrolling back but did I read they said the site holds 1,800 tons. That's not a lot. Never seen their site but I'm pretty sure I could pile 10,000+ tons on a half acre. Seems like they miscalculated.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yup, still at 1.03". No updates here yet.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1717023 said:


> Same thing, except with the numbers 3 and 6 replacing your 2 and 4 respectively.


It's going for just you two.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Adding it up I'm still at 1.03 and then the description says up to 1 during the day and storm total 1-2....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1717024 said:


> Don't feel like scrolling back but did I read they said the site holds 1,800 tons. That's not a lot. Never seen their site but I'm pretty sure I could pile 10,000+ tons on a half acre. Seems like they miscalculated.


I'd say their bin is....... 100'x100'?

I think they operate off of having rail cars sitting there, waiting to unload.

Empty the bin, fill it back up with a rail car. Empty the bin, fill it back up with a rail car.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1717024 said:


> Don't feel like scrolling back but did I read they said the site holds 1,800 tons. That's not a lot. Never seen their site but I'm pretty sure I could pile 10,000+ tons on a half acre. Seems like they miscalculated.


I bet US had 1800 ton of straight salt left today and it looked empty.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1717023 said:


> Same thing, except with the numbers 3 and 6 replacing your 2 and 4 respectively.


I checked zip codes for almost every city we plow in. It looks like a line from Burnsville to Minneapolis North is the cut off. Weird you would be at 3-6. 
I'm predicting 2.3 because I want it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1717024 said:


> Don't feel like scrolling back but did I read they said the site holds 1,800 tons. That's not a lot. Never seen their site but I'm pretty sure I could pile 10,000+ tons on a half acre. Seems like they miscalculated.


That's what he told me - which I thought was also light... but it isn't a very big shed... I'll ask him again tomorrow


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1717029 said:


> Adding it up I'm still at 1.03 and then the description says up to 1 during the day and storm total 1-2....


Same as what I have.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Before we all get bent out of shape lets remember it is Accuweather. Lwnmwr and I are not going to get anything near 4-6" if we get anything.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NSI's salt bin. Semi trailers on right are a different property.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1717038 said:


> Before we all get bent out of shape lets remember it is Accuweather. Lwnmwr and I are not going to get anything near 4-6" if we get anything.


No doubt... a bit inflated...


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1717036 said:


> That's what he told me - which I thought was also light... but it isn't a very big shed... I'll ask him again tomorrow


They must rely on constant restocking of material. I can see why their out of material now if that guy knows his numbers.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1717039 said:


> NSI's salt bin. Semi trailers on right are a different property.


Hey look, no rail cars yet!!! :laughing:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Dahl barely shows anything on future cast even for me. Looks like it doesn't even touch the metro


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1717039 said:


> NSI's salt bin. Semi trailers on right are a different property.


That looks like a monkey F operation!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1717039 said:


> NSI's salt bin. Semi trailers on right are a different property.


So if you look at the conex behind the shed it's around 40 x 80?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1717045 said:


> Dahl barely shows anything on future cast even for me. Looks like it doesn't even touch the metro


Lets keep it that way!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1717039 said:


> NSI's salt bin. Semi trailers on right are a different property.


5,000 tons.


----------



## banonea

Kttc just said 1'or less here.....


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1716940 said:


> Had a discussion with Northern Salt today... guy looked obviously frustrated if that's any consolation... 800 ton stuck on the train cars and they'll go right back for more once they unload... He said the issue they're facing is that they are small potatoes to the RR and that they are more concerned about getting oil transported... He was very upfront that Interstate is their sister company and they don't even have enough for them (hence US Salt). Also said they picked up a huge account next year and they are looking to add a second site in the north metro... that's my report.


Any indication of where?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1717045 said:


> Dahl barely shows anything on future cast even for me. Looks like it doesn't even touch the metro


Schaffer on 4 showed the same thing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1717052 said:


> Kttc just said 1'or less here.....


ONE FOOT @[email protected][email protected][email protected]

Or do I need my glasses adjusted?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1717052 said:


> Kttc just said 1'or less here.....


So of you get an inch or less I'm getting less


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1717057 said:


> ONE FOOT @[email protected][email protected][email protected]
> 
> Or do I need my glasses adjusted?


I'm screwed!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1717053 said:


> Any indication of where?


Said they've looked at one spot in brooklyn park (yay me) and one spot in maplewood (yay lwnmwrman) so far


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Talked to the sister in law in Eau Claire, she was wondering how my dad was doing. She said her news is saying "a Trace to Two inches". Lauren Casey from the 4 must be filling in over there. That's always her go to forecast.


----------



## Drakeslayer

:salute:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1717054 said:


> Schaffer on 4 showed the same thing.


I had a chuckle that the future cast last night dances around me. It was a similar model again but shown even less snow


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1717063 said:


> Talked to the sister in law in Eau Claire, she was wondering how my dad was doing. She said her news is saying "a Trace to Two inches". Lauren Casey from the 4 must be filling in over there. That's always her go to forecast.


Hahahahah.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1717062 said:


> Said they've looked at one spot in brooklyn park (yay me) and one spot in maplewood (yay lwnmwrman) so far


South side of the Maplewood, down by 3M on the river / rail line that runs down 61 would probably be good.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1717060 said:


> I'm screwed!!!!


All because you had plans!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1717064 said:


> :salute:


What hapened to the 30s?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1717069 said:


> All because you had plans!


Have plans.... We ain't getting snow.

Salt run only is my prediction.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1717070 said:


> What hapened to the 30s?


He moved on to February already.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Shoot... just realized tomorrow is Friday. Doughnuts on the way to school day.

I'd better get to bed. That 5:30 wake up to get the kid ready for Middle School is early.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1717005 said:


> Why can't I get some!


the bubble moved west I guess


----------



## SnowGuy73

green grass;1717072 said:


> he moved on to february already.


o, 10-4 ........


----------



## SSS Inc.

GFS 1/2" ???
NAM 0"
Euro...Waiting for my secret source to post a picture. payup

Wild up 3-1!!!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1717071 said:


> Had plans.... We are getting snow.


Fixed it for you


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'll be checking the forecast discussion bright and early tomorrow.

Got 4 face cords of wood to deliver as well. Plus get the plow back on the skid to start scraping lots this weekend.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1717076 said:


> GFS 1/2" ???
> NAM 0"
> Euro...Waiting for my secret source to post a picture. payup
> 
> Wild up 3-1!!!


Is that accumulation or moisture to work with?


----------



## ryde307

Based on google earth measurments it looks like NSI's shed is around 70x40 US's shed for straight salt is around 140x180 and can stack it twice as high.
NSI looks like it can hold around 1500 yards.
US 23000 yards


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1717077 said:


> Fixed it for you


Thanks Dick!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

G'night. And congrats on the 30k. I see the "neighbors" don't have a clue what's coming!!

We're coming, we're COMING!!!!


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1717074 said:


> the bubble moved west I guess


Where have you been hiding?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1717076 said:


> GFS 1/2" ???
> NAM 0"
> Euro...Waiting for my secret source to post a picture. payup
> 
> Wild up 3-1!!!


Make that 4-1


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1717079 said:


> Is that accumulation or moisture to work with?


an inches measurement is accumulation.

a decimal is moisture.

1/2" - accumulation.

.10 - moisture.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1717086 said:


> an inches measurement is accumulation.
> 
> a decimal is moisture.
> 
> 1/2" - accumulation.
> 
> .10 - moisture.


Copy that. Thanks.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1717080 said:


> Based on google earth measurments it looks like NSI's shed is around 70x40 US's shed for straight salt is around 140x180 and can stack it twice as high.
> NSI looks like it can hold around 1500 yards.
> US 23000 yards


Excellent job, since the lot guy said they can hold 1800. 

Wait... you changed it to yards. Not sure how much a yard of salt weighs. He said they hold 1800 tons.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1717079 said:


> Is that accumulation or moisture to work with?


That is snow.

Hat Trick!!!

Better go to bed myself. Have to see if i can fire up a dump truck and bobcat at 6 a.m. Should have some fun for couple 2,3 hours.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1717020 said:


> I wonder what happened to Hamel tonight?


Studying with Tom for test


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1717088 said:


> Excellent job, since the lot guy said they can hold 1800.


I'm bored waiting to pick someone up at the airport at midnight so I decided to measure and compare the sites.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1717090 said:


> That is snow.
> 
> Hat Trick!!!
> 
> Better go to bed myself. Have to see if i can fire up a dump truck and bobcat at 6 a.m. Should have some fun for couple 2,3 hours.


Gotcha.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Alright. I'm out. Just wanted to add one more post to the count.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1717091 said:


> Studying with Tom for test


Over achiever


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;1717093 said:


> I'm bored waiting to pick someone up at the airport at midnight so I decided to measure and compare the sites.


Nice work!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1717095 said:


> Alright. I'm out. Just wanted to add one more post to the count.


Good work. ...


----------



## ryde307

I believe around 2.2 tons of salt per yard


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;1717093 said:


> I'm bored waiting to pick someone up at the airport at midnight so I decided to measure and compare the sites.


Must be someone important.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Not far behind, I have to try and stay awake tomorrow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1717080 said:


> Based on google earth measurments it looks like NSI's shed is around 70x40 US's shed for straight salt is around 140x180 and can stack it twice as high.
> NSI looks like it can hold around 1500 yards.
> US 23000 yards


That's tiny. I guessed about 70 wide x 180 deep based on the trailers. No wonder my guess was off. Still not convinced though.


----------



## ryde307

Does anyone here goto the construction expo in Vegas? It's this year in March.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1717051 said:


> 5,000 tons.


That does not appear to be any bigger than ours


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;1717104 said:


> Does anyone here goto the construction expo in Vegas? It's this year in March.


No but Vegas sounds fun.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1717062 said:


> Said they've looked at one spot in brooklyn park (yay me) and one spot in maplewood (yay lwnmwrman) so far


Well better than driving in traffic both ways


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1717104 said:


> Does anyone here goto the construction expo in Vegas? It's this year in March.


Nope......


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1717105 said:


> That does not appear to be any bigger than ours


And how many tons does it hold? And don't say 1800.


----------



## Green Grass

sss inc.;1717111 said:


> and how many tons does it hold? And don't say 1800.


1803..........


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1717078 said:


> I'll be checking the forecast discussion bright and early tomorrow.
> 
> Got 4 face cords of wood to deliver as well. Plus get the plow back on the skid to start scraping lots this weekend.


And plowing for tomorrow night


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1717112 said:


> 1803..........


Thanks Dick!! j/k


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1717115 said:


> Thanks Dick!! j/k


Stealing lines right away.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1717088 said:


> Excellent job, since the lot guy said they can hold 1800.
> 
> Wait... you changed it to yards. Not sure how much a yard of salt weighs. He said they hold 1800 tons.


A little over a ton usually.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1717096 said:


> Over achiever


To bad it;s not a curve. Others would be unhappy


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1717113 said:


> And plowing for tomorrow night


Still not convinced some of us won't be. If its close this thread will have 40,000 posts by tomorrow night.


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;1717104 said:


> Does anyone here goto the construction expo in Vegas? It's this year in March.


Been there a few years back. Conex is a blast and a drunken weekend


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1717117 said:


> A little over a ton usually.


I've always use 1.2 tons per yard but that's for other materials but can't be too far off.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1717111 said:


> And how many tons does it hold? And don't say 1800.


I can't remeber for sure but I want to say around 1200 ton?


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1717115 said:


> Thanks Dick!! j/k


I thought that was your name?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1717116 said:


> Stealing lines right away.


I don't tend to steal lines but since I'm a Richardlaughing I thought I'd borrow that from SnowGuy.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1717057 said:


> ONE FOOT @[email protected][email protected][email protected]
> 
> Or do I need my glasses adjusted?


Sorry, 1"


----------



## qualitycut

Google told me 2160 per yard for salt. (Average)


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1717122 said:


> I've always use 1.2 tons per yard but that's for other materials but can't be too far off.


Yea that's my rule of thumb.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Here's to tomorrow when we're all at 1-2" on NWS only to have it slide east about 100 miles. 
I'll report current temps at 6:30 .


----------



## Drakeslayer

Hamel: How much do the neighbors to the east hold? And what are they building next to the drivers station?


----------



## andersman02

Last time I was at ussalt, 1 skid scoop (heaped) was 2500 lbs I believe


----------



## Green Grass

SSS you guys do work for Ram?


----------



## CityGuy

Drakeslayer;1717132 said:


> Hamel: How much do the neighbors to the east hold? And what are they building next to the drivers station?


Just east of us is mndot plymouth truck station. I don't remember off the top of my head what they hold but it's at least 2 times the size of ours.

I think they are expanding the truck station to hold more trucks. Not 100 sure on that it may be office space for them. It is definatley mndot related


----------



## CityGuy

Our building is 9216 square feet according to google.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1717136 said:


> Our building is 9216 square feet according to google.


And the closet you hide in is how many?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1717138 said:


> And the closet you hide in is how many?


5 on a good day


----------



## Green Grass

Starting to think the thread is empty.


----------



## CityGuy

I am looking at the specs right now.


----------



## CityGuy

we hold 3000 tons:
Here is the link to the spec:

http://plymouthmn.gov/Modules/ShowDocument.aspx?documentid=8320

page 185


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1717138 said:


> And the closet you hide in is how many?


Hahaha. That was good


----------



## CityGuy

You and me UI guess green. THeir all going to the show tomorrow for recert


----------



## qualitycut

Well my jacks pizza was good but I'm damn jealous of the homemade stuffed crust.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1717147 said:


> You and me UI guess green. THeir all going to the show tomorrow for recert


I will be at the show


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1717148 said:


> Well my jacks pizza was good but I'm damn jealous of the homemade stuffed crust.


Jacks never fails to hit the spot.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;1717141 said:


> Starting to think the thread is empty.


You guys went hard for a while. Everyday I woke up and checked the pages, I thought "that was a great effort by those guys".


----------



## CityGuy

Drakeslayer;1717152 said:


> You guys went hard for a while. Everyday I woke up and checked the pages, I thought "that was a great effort by those guys".


And still going


----------



## CityGuy

You guys are making me hungry again.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1717153 said:


> And still going


For a little bit.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1717149 said:


> I will be at the show


I've been kicking around going but never been and not sure if its worth it.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1717154 said:


> You guys are making me hungry again.


Have more banana bread?


----------



## CityGuy

Not sure I am going to catch you green.


----------



## Green Grass

Limited Time? Try $5 Friday!If your time is limited or you have additional personnel you want to explore the trade show, consider "$5 Friday." You can register on-site on Friday, Jan. 10 for trade-show-only for just $5. Trade show hours that day are 9:30am - 1:00pm. 

I go every couple years. I looked on the site and found this.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1717158 said:


> Not sure I am going to catch you green.


That is my goal. But I am going to bed.


----------



## CityGuy

Only 12300 or so post behind.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1717158 said:


> Not sure I am going to catch you green.


Its tough I go away for an hr and sss goes on a streak. Then I need to read them and usually don't post because not sure if someone already answered the question till the end.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1717160 said:


> That is my goal. But I am going to bed.


skirt.........


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1717157 said:


> Have more banana bread?


nope ate that already


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1717162 said:


> Its tough I go away for an hr and sss goes on a streak. Then I need to read them and usually don't post because not sure if someone already answered the question till the end.


That about sums it up. Can't look away for more then 30 minutes.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1717162 said:


> Its tough I go away for an hr and sss goes on a streak. Then I need to read them and usually don't post because not sure if someone already answered the question till the end.


I just answer anyway


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1717164 said:


> skirt.........


Thank you. I just have a feeling the pager is going to go off it has been quiet.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1717166 said:


> That about sums it up. Can't look away for more then 30 minutes.


Well you can but you have a lot of reading to do just to get caught up


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1717168 said:


> Thank you. I just have a feeling the pager is going to go off it has been quiet.


Went to a call with tom and chief wouldn't even look at me.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1717159 said:


> Limited Time? Try $5 Friday!If your time is limited or you have additional personnel you want to explore the trade show, consider "$5 Friday." You can register on-site on Friday, Jan. 10 for trade-show-only for just $5. Trade show hours that day are 9:30am - 1:00pm.
> 
> I go every couple years. I looked on the site and found this.


I saw that... kinda felt ripped off that I paid 85 for education and trade show today... I'll be back tomorrow to drool some more...


----------



## qualitycut

Green Kelsey soby is on ch 10 or 236 Comcast


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1717168 said:


> Thank you. I just have a feeling the pager is going to go off it has been quiet.


Make sure to call if you get a structure so I can come watch


----------



## CityGuy

Tony fl show


----------



## fozzy

Hamelfire;1717123 said:


> I can't remeber for sure but I want to say around 1200 ton?


Salt is about 2200 pounds per yard.


----------



## CityGuy

well down to two quality


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1717174 said:


> Tony fl show


Yup I used to not be able so stand the guy but the shows not to bad.


----------



## CityGuy

fozzy;1717176 said:


> Salt is about 2200 pounds per yard.


I was trying to remember how much tonage the salt shed holds at the city of. And its 30000


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1717177 said:


> well down to two quality


Lol see like the post before yours, he won't realize there was a whole disscussion on it already till he gets through 5 more pages.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1717178 said:


> Yup I used to not be able so stand the guy but the shows not to bad.


I think she makes the show. Only reason I watch once in a while


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1717170 said:


> Went to a call with tom and chief wouldn't even look at me.


Did he get reelected?


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1717181 said:


> Lol see like the post before yours, he won't realize there was a whole disscussion on it already till he gets through 5 more pages.


True.. I dont feel so bad about wierd posts in the middle of no where when I do the same every day. Read a page post back about something that was 5 pages ago


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1717182 said:


> I think she makes the show. Only reason I watch once in a while


Definitely a lower case d


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1717184 said:


> Did he get reelected?


Yes and no comment about the rest.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1717186 said:


> Definitely a lower case d


I had to think about that for a second and yes you are correct sir


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1717184 said:


> Did he get reelected?


Departments still do that?


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1717172 said:


> Green Kelsey soby is on ch 10 or 236 Comcast


I have DirecTV


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1717186 said:


> Definitely a lower case d


no bumble bee outfit tonight

mjd12345bossplowguy would be disappointed and so would green


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1717190 said:


> I have DirecTV


WFTC not sure what that is


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1717187 said:


> Yes and no comment about the rest.


Really!!!! Nobody thought the he would!


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1717189 said:


> Departments still do that?


We do it every June but we are private.


----------



## fozzy

qualitycut;1717181 said:


> Lol see like the post before yours, he won't realize there was a whole disscussion on it already till he gets through 5 more pages.


Yep. Just got through those 5 pages.:crying:


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1717190 said:


> I have DirecTV


29 on directv


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1717192 said:


> WFTC not sure what that is


............
Ok


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1717193 said:


> Really!!!! Nobody thought the he would!


I heard around he did not want to do it and he puts to much time in doing it and less with the kids and you know the same old sob storey.

Supposedly he will not do it next year


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1717198 said:


> I heard around he did not want to do it and he puts to much time in doing it and less with the kids and you know the same old sob storey.
> 
> Supposedly he will not do it next year


I was with Matt Vanlith earlier and he said that Jason didnt want to do it and keV did.


----------



## CityGuy

I personally think he is intimedated by me having more certifications then him. But thats my opinion


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1717194 said:


> We do it every June but we are private.


I suppose private makes sense... I just remember the league of mn cities cracking down on everyone several years back about voting vs applying and interviewing


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1717201 said:


> I personally think he is intimedated by me having more certifications then him. But thats my opinion


I think he is by everyone. There are reasons we don't deal with him and deal with kev.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1717200 said:


> I was with Matt Vanlith earlier and he said that Jason didnt want to do it and keV did.


I don't know, I hear alot of stuff out here. Pretty soon I am going to go to the city council and ask why after 6 months of having an app in that there has never been any communication made with me. All my inof has come off the record.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1717202 said:


> I suppose private makes sense... I just remember the league of mn cities cracking down on everyone several years back about voting vs applying and interviewing


I know they vote and then the council has to approve it.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1717202 said:


> I suppose private makes sense... I just remember the league of mn cities cracking down on everyone several years back about voting vs applying and interviewing


I think the dept can still make a recomendation to the coucil and can have an infomal "vote" but coucil has to appoint


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1717204 said:


> I don't know, I hear alot of stuff out here. Pretty soon I am going to go to the city council and ask why after 6 months of having an app in that there has never been any communication made with me. All my inof has come off the record.


I know they are not full so you should go ask.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1717205 said:


> I know they vote and then the council has to approve it.


Sounds like reasonable checks and balances


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1717207 said:


> I know they are not full so you should go ask.


Well I turned my app in back in June. Not an offical communication has been made.

I was told they would be hiring in december, then january, First council meeting in feuary may get interesting for him


----------



## CityGuy

If not maybe I can join yours and make second truck out. Just a thought


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1717209 said:


> Well I turned my app in back in June. Not an offical communication has been made.
> 
> I was told they would be hiring in december, then january, First council meeting in feuary may get interesting for him


You should ask. I know they are trying to get a new engine too


----------



## CityGuy

cb does mg communicate one way or the other with applicants up there?


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1717210 said:


> If not maybe I can join yours and make second truck out. Just a thought


We only have one open slot


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1717211 said:


> You should ask. I know they are trying to get a new engine too


I was ready to tonight but he saw me standing there with Tom, stopped turned around and ran out the front door. Like a little baby. He knew I was going to ask him about it too. And all he had to say was I know your interested but it is up to council.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1717213 said:


> We only have one open slot


I will even bring my own gear


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1717214 said:


> I was ready to tonight but he saw me standing there with Tom, stopped turned around and ran out the front door. Like a little baby. He knew I was going to ask him about it too. And all he had to say was I know your interested but it is up to council.


You should go to a council meeting and ask.


----------



## qualitycut

fozzy;1717195 said:


> Yep. Just got through those 5 pages.:crying:


Haha, we all do it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1717212 said:


> cb does mg communicate one way or the other with applicants up there?


Yeah they get notification when the app is received, then notification later whether or not they're invited for the interview


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1717216 said:


> You should go to a council meeting and ask.


Thats my plan in febuary. Zip has even tried to get info out of him for me and got the clod shoulder on it.


----------



## qualitycut

Kelsey just said just the tip omg naughty


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1717218 said:


> Yeah they get notification when the app is received, then notification later whether or not they're invited for the interview


Thats all it would take. CAn someone tell that to Jason over here. Simple communication


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1717220 said:


> Kelsey just said just the tip omg naughty


I was to busy tying and missed it.


----------



## CityGuy

What is that 26 pages today I think


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1717219 said:


> Thats my plan in febuary. Zip has even tried to get info out of him for me and got the clod shoulder on it.


Just go to the meeting I bet he is avoiding it.


----------



## CityGuy

I think its time for a smoke.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1717220 said:


> Kelsey just said just the tip omg naughty


Who's tip?????


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1717224 said:


> Just go to the meeting I bet he is avoiding it.


Council or fire? I am planning council in febuary. I just might screw myself and say something I should not


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1717220 said:


> Kelsey just said just the tip omg naughty


she also said another word instead of "six".... guess we know where her mind is at


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1717226 said:


> Who's tip?????


I don't know I got all dizzy and blacked out for a second.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1717229 said:


> I don't know I got all dizzy and blacked out for a second.


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1717229 said:


> I don't know I got all dizzy and blacked out for a second.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1717227 said:


> Council or fire? I am planning council in febuary. I just might screw myself and say something I should not


Council.....


----------



## CityGuy

Same thought cb I see


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1717232 said:


> Council.....


thats the plan


----------



## CityGuy

Caught up yet fozzy?


----------



## CityGuy

Someone can put their arms up like that a lot more if they would like


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1717233 said:


> Same thought cb I see


Yeah I thought quality had a pretty good one there...


----------



## qualitycut

I'm out I need to focus on the television waaay to much to miss.


----------



## CityGuy

Well I am out for the night. 530 comes early


----------



## SnowGuy73

20, drizzle, calm. 

05:02.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu has the same amounts, 1.03" but the wording is different. A coating to an inch or two..... Ok!


----------



## TKLAWN

Anything freezing??


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS has me at a 40% chance of a wintery mix, 30% chance snow tonight. No accumulation mentioned.


----------



## TKLAWN

Ch 4 guy said coating to 1/4 inch for metro and NWS has 30% chance for me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS has all the same totals for me. Forecast Discussion says all SE still.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Accuweather is down to 1-3" of snow for me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS hourly is down to .1" on the hourly for the whole ordeal today/tonight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1717275 said:


> NWS has all the same totals for me. Forecast Discussion says all SE still.


Same as me or same as you has last night?


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;1717272 said:


> NWS has me at a 40% chance of a wintery mix, 30% chance snow tonight. No accumulation mentioned.


JUST....a clue
Winds die down dramatically tonight


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1717284 said:


> JUST....a clue
> Winds die down dramatically tonight


Meaning?....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1717283 said:


> Same as me or same as you has last night?


Yes. 

Actually, NWS had .8" on the hourly graph for me last night.

This morning it's at .1".

Same percentages though, except they raised the percentage Monday night from 20% to 30%.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1717289 said:


> Meaning?....


Meaning that's why no accumulation.

Unit had previously said if it gets windy, that might "blow up" some snow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

At my part of shakopee its 21. No snow today but Monday seemed to go up as of this morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1717295 said:


> Meaning that's why no accumulation.
> 
> Unit had previously said if it gets windy, that might "blow up" some snow.


10-4. I misses that.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Nws has me at less than a half for both am and pm again. Accu has me at .93 day and .21 night


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1717311 said:


> At my part of shakopee its 21. No snow today but Monday seemed to go up as of this morning.


and again, no call for breakfast...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Nws facebook shows really no snow for Minnesota today thru Saturday. Not even for bano. And shows rain/ sleet I believe it was for northers half of the state for Sunday


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1717322 said:


> Nws facebook shows really no snow for Minnesota today thru Saturday. Not even for bano. And shows rain/ sleet I believe it was for northers half of the state for Sunday


Ill take it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1717329 said:


> Ill take it.


i didnt tell you a price


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1717331 said:


> i didnt tell you a price


Haha.

You got me on the sale of it, what's it costing me?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1717336 said:


> Haha.
> 
> You got me on the sale of it, what's it costing me?


how about free but a may 15th 3' snow storm? thats what happend to me last year except it was a foot and a half. as most of us know we will get snow at one point or another.


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1717340 said:


> how about free but a may 15th 3' snow storm? thats what happend to me last year except it was a foot and a half. as most of us know we will get snow at one point or another.


Three feet!! No way, I'm out.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

this just in from fairview hospital. "if your sick dont come here" they could have worded that better. oh and no one under 5. i know they have good intentions.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1717346 said:


> Three feet!! No way, I'm out.


well that foot and a half we had was no fun. i didnt do any of the work because my newborn was in mayo. i had to stay there and help the wife as she had a c section. what a mess. the guys had a hard time even with a skid


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1717345 said:


>


thats what i posted about. i would have put it up buy my phone sucks at posting pics. i cant get it to pull up the sreen that says to cut or copy on tiny pic.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1717340 said:


> how about free but a may 15th 3' snow storm? thats what happend to me last year except it was a foot and a half. as most of us know we will get snow at one point or another.


I hear you there. I am no fan of big snow falls.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1717356 said:


> thats what i posted about. i would have put it up buy my phone sucks at posting pics. i cant get it to pull up the sreen that says to cut or copy on tiny pic.


I figured that was it. Thought I'd help out, I'm a visual type of person.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Pretty much at the same as snowguy... the late gfs did creep up for monday as SSS said... I havent looked at the met gen this morning


----------



## SnowGuy73

I forget how boring this recert is......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Couple of good looking girls in here though.


----------



## unit28

Sss
You have pm


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1717404 said:


> I forget how boring this recert is......


How could you forget!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1717421 said:


> How could you forget!!!!


I don't know...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hopefully we don't get snow for January now.....

Going to be a long month behind the scenes.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1717427 said:


> Hopefully we don't get snow for January now.....
> 
> Going to be a long month behind the scenes.


I'm game, ill be hopeful with you!


----------



## CityGuy

Morning all. I see its a little quiet in here today. You must all be at the show thing.

Lwnm hope your dad is doing better today and has a speedy recovery


----------



## deicepro

What show..?


----------



## fozzy

Hamelfire;1717235 said:


> Caught up yet fozzy?


I am getting there. Just sat down in front of the computer.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1717438 said:


> Morning all. I see its a little quiet in here today. You must all be at the show thing.
> 
> Lwnm hope your dad is doing better today and has a speedy recovery


Thanks for the well wishes from y'all for my dad.

He didn't do too well last night and is requesting to be sent to a rehab center. He doesn't have a ton of strength in his legs anymore, he's been laid up quite a bit of the winter after falling this fall and cracking a couple of vertebrae, then dealing with the pneumonia, and being laid up for a couple of weeks with this foot issue.

He's basically been sitting on the couch since the first of November.

They had him try to get out of bed last night to go to the bathroom and it took 3 nurses to get him there and help him. He said it was a disaster and no way he could be at home with just my mom there.

So, like I said, it would be nice to not have any snow the rest of the month to be able to help him get back home, be around to keep his spirits up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

deicepro;1717441 said:


> What show..?


Lot of guys are at the Green Expo, listening intently on how to properly enter wind speed on your pesticide application forms.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1717445 said:


> Lot of guys are at the Green Expo, listening intently on how to properly enter wind speed on your pesticide application forms.


And why bees are important.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1717453 said:


> And why bees are important.


Yup, good info. Usually lunch is the best part.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1717445 said:


> Lot of guys are at the Green Expo, listening intently on how to properly enter wind speed on your pesticide application forms.


How often have you had issues with the MDA?
I have been asked one time to provide a herbicide application record. I sent it in and they said I need to use the correct form. Funny thing is I used the sample the MDA gave me at this two day class I took to get my original certification.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1717464 said:


> How often have you had issues with the MDA?
> I have been asked one time to provide a herbicide application record. I sent it in and they said I need to use the correct form. Funny thing is I used the sample the MDA gave me at this two day class I took to get my original certification.


I don't want to jinx myself.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1717453 said:


> And why bees are important.


That was one of the talking points last year as well.

The best one was the DOT guy, so when he puts up pics of all the things that people do wrong going down the road, I can say "whew, least it ain't my truck."


----------



## SSS Inc.

Which one of you guys thought it would be a good idea to put a giant pile of snow right at the entrance where the road has a big blind spot even in the summer. Well thank you because I got to move it. .


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1717460 said:


> Yup, good info. Usually lunch is the best part.


That, and the end are the only two things on the schedule I'm looking forward to.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1717481 said:


> Which one of you guys thought it would be a good idea to put a giant pile of snow right at the entrance where the road has a big blind spot even in the summer. Well thank you because I got to move it. .


My schools are not near 494/394.

We DID get an email from one of the schools, weekly email they put out, and one of the areas of note was the snow piles are piling up around the parking lot, using spaces so be careful as you drive through the lot.

I suppose I should forward that to the building and grounds guy and ask for approval to move snow at this school as well.


----------



## qualitycut

Well the city plows are out scraping the bare blacktop in inver grove? Wtf


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1717491 said:


> Well the city plows are out scraping the bare blacktop in inver grove? Wtf


Same here in Hudson. I always said WTF. Good use of my tax dollars


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1717477 said:


> That was one of the talking points last year as well.
> 
> The best one was the DOT guy, so when he puts up pics of all the things that people do wrong going down the road, I can say "whew, least it ain't my truck."


I don't think they have that this year.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1717496 said:


> Same here in Hudson. I always said WTF. Good use of my tax dollars


Yea and last week we got a little over half and they didn't touch it. I never understand what they are doing.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1717506 said:


> Yea and last week we got a little over half and they didn't touch it. I never understand what they are doing.


Same thing here. I don't think they even salted hardly anything. Government, inefficiency at its finest.


----------



## SnowGuy73

The tree and nursery plants treatment break out section looks promising....

All the women must work at the green houses.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1717513 said:


> The tree and nursery plants treatment break out section looks promising....
> 
> All the women must work at the green houses.


A few booth bunnies at the trade show as well


----------



## scott3430

Sounds nice


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1717481 said:


> Which one of you guys thought it would be a good idea to put a giant pile of snow right at the entrance where the road has a big blind spot even in the summer. Well thank you because I got to move it. .


Is that the complex that holds a toy store in it? If it is I know who plows it


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1717491 said:


> Well the city plows are out scraping the bare blacktop in inver grove? Wtf


new budget year. time to but new iron


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1717506 said:


> Yea and last week we got a little over half and they didn't touch it. I never understand what they are doing.


Trust me none of us understand it either and I am one of them.

We always go with what ever is the right thing to do, do the exact opposite.


----------



## CityGuy

Currently 24 with a fog/mist

Road tmeps as of 20 min ago were running at 29


----------



## skorum03

26 misting. I don't think we're getting any snow tonight.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1717549 said:


> Is that the complex that holds a toy store in it? If it is I know who plows it


Nope, Its an office complex. Its a good customer of ours but out of our service area for plowing. I do know who does it. It may be the core of the issue here.


----------



## qualitycut




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1717595 said:


>


One of my former employees runs Public Works for the city of Stacy.

He said they have to do stuff that doesn't need to he done, because if enough residents see you doing work on one area of town and not their area, they think they're getting shafted.

I think it's just a case of go do everything, then no one can ***** it didn't get done.


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1714365 said:


> At least I can be lazy tomorrow and not get yelled at. Back to work she goes


Mine started working from home 3 days a week. F**k
Time to go empty the dishwasher


----------



## SSS Inc.

I see your dump truck and raise you a wheel loader going around a round about. Not sure what he has been up to but he's doing something today in Richfield.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1717603 said:


> I see your dump truck and raise you a wheel loader going around a round about. Not sure what he has been up to be he's doing something today in Richfield.


MOst likely like us clean out the storm basins so water has somewhere to go.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1717605 said:


> MOst likely like us clean out the storm basins so water has somewhere to go.


I suppose. Its hard to see in the pic but he has a pretty big wing on that thing.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1717605 said:


> MOst likely like us clean out the storm basins so water has somewhere to go.


That's the same set up they use for all the culdisacs in inver grove


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You guys giving me grief for running round 2-3 days after a snowfall "working".

I'm just setting myself up for a public works job. First line on my resume will be "works well at making a job take 2-3 days longer than it should".

I'm a shoe in.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1717608 said:


> That's the same set up they use for all the culdisacs in inver grove


Thats what we do too. 3 loaders with wings take care of their own cul de sacs. The trucks do necks only on ling necs and nothing on shorts and the parks dept or out contractor take care of the rest


----------



## Greenery

SnowGuy73;1714692 said:


> There you go. I guess Plymouth already closed.


I was there last night.. they sure were busy for being closed.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

For you Quality....


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1717504 said:


> I don't think they have that this year.


Yeah it was in the main show.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1714731 said:


> Fwiw...
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/food/tainted/aldi.asp
> 
> Aldi wasn't the only one.


Holy **** 30-100% horsemeat in my frozen lasagna please..

I will never step foot in an Aldi.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1717615 said:


> For you Quality....


That's a lot of FIRE wood.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1717525 said:


> A few booth bunnies at the trade show as well


Yes, yes there are!

Nice talking to you by the way!


----------



## SnowGuy73

27, drizzle, breezy. 

Minneapolis, MN. 

12:30


----------



## Green Grass

I hate driving downtown!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1717633 said:


> I hate driving downtown!!!!!


Get out of my city!


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1717634 said:


> Get out of my city!


Don't worry I am!!!


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1717634 said:


> Get out of my city!


I will check on your snow pile removal job on my way home.


----------



## BossPlow614

Green Grass;1717633 said:


> I hate driving downtown!!!!!


Agreed. What a hassle, I have no idea how people go there every day to work downtown. :angry:


----------



## Green Grass

I figured out that fancy pants people wear scarfs while they eat chipotle.


----------



## ryde307

I know where the lot with the pile is. 
I also know the guy that plows or plowed the toy store across the freeway.
SSS if you have trouble with the guy on that lot we do alot of work in the area. Just throwing that out there


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1716560 said:


> What the hell..... Now I have an email saying I need to appear in court on January 11, 2014 in New York for illegal use of software??
> 
> Am I set up for a reality show?
> WTF
> 
> It's a ZIP file. We all know what's in a zip file.


Ive been getting those exact emails lately..


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1716647 said:


> They're going to admit my dad for the night. He doesn't want to go home.


After you told him your plan to get him in the house I can see why.

J/k hope he feels better.


----------



## qualitycut

greenery;1717671 said:


> After you told him your plan to get him in the house I can see why.
> 
> J/k hope he feels better.


Your catching up. How many pages you read through? Lol


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1716742 said:


> What's the most interesting is the fact they say they can't service a property without the software.
> 
> I would like to know what software would hold you back from taking the equipment, getting legal pads and pens, and doing it old school.


 No kidding. If the internet were to go down this country will be doomed.


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1717660 said:


> I know where the lot with the pile is.
> I also know the guy that plows or plowed the toy store across the freeway.
> SSS if you have trouble with the guy on that lot we do alot of work in the area. Just throwing that out there


The owner is a long time customer of ours in the summer and winter on other sites. This property we don't bid the plowing but they had us push back a little snow. So we have nothing to do with the plowing at this site. Next fall I'll let you know when they are taking bids. I know who you will be bidding against. 

FYI: If you drive by you'll notice one pile not stacked very high as per instructions from management. Don't want my Bobcat skills getting a bad rap.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1717674 said:


> Your catching up. How many pages you read through? Lol


No kidding....someone has time on their hands.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1717679 said:


> The owner is a long time customer of ours in the summer and winter on other sites. This property we don't bid the plowing but they had us push back a little snow. So we have nothing to do with the plowing at this site. Next fall I'll let you know when they are taking bids. I know who you will be bidding against.
> 
> FYI: If you drive by you'll notice one pile not stacked very high as per instructions from management. Don't want my Bobcat skills getting a bad rap.


Those piles where not very uniform.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1717651 said:


> I figured out that fancy pants people wear scarfs while they eat chipotle.


Which one did you eat at?


----------



## CityGuy

Home for the day. Took a few hours off. 
I know one of you is a contractor/builder on the side and I can't remember which one, but how many coats of primer should I put on new sheet rock? Can does not say how many or if you can put more on?


----------



## skorum03

notice the wet, but clean pavement our guys are scraping.


----------



## CityGuy

skorum03;1717690 said:


> notice the wet, but clean pavement our guys are scraping.


Clearing curb for water to melt this weekend I would bet


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Now I get to unload it all.


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1717687 said:


> Which one did you eat at?


Fancy Wayzata.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1717697 said:


> Now I get to unload it all.


Push the button!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1717700 said:


> Fancy Wayzata.


We ate the Burnsville one yesterday for the first time. Nasty food and dirty.


----------



## skorum03

Hamelfire;1717695 said:


> Clearing curb for water to melt this weekend I would bet


I like the city workers input on these things. Makes me see it from another angle. But, they've come past my house twice now and really haven't moved any snow. But I could see why making room for snow to melt is important.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1717695 said:


> Clearing curb for water to melt this weekend I would bet


How about my county running their plows? We have no curbs and not much snow in the ditches. They also are not runnings wings. We are 8 or so miles out. Scraped the whole thing. Last year we couldn't get them to plow. Now this year they are just running for the hell of it


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1717704 said:


> We ate the Burnsville one yesterday for the first time. Nasty food and dirty.


Chipotle nasty? Huh


----------



## CityGuy

skorum03;1717705 said:


> I like the city workers input on these things. Makes me see it from another angle. But, they've come past my house twice now and really haven't moved any snow. But I could see why making room for snow to melt is important.


MOst lkely he has gone by a few times because he is cutting the ice. By exposing it be may not have been able to get to the invert in the curb the first time though and allowed it to get some sun or a salt truck may have spread salt center line and allowed the brine to settle down to the curb and start eating at it and loosening it up so he could cut it to the invert.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1717708 said:


> How about my county running their plows? We have no curbs and not much snow in the ditches. They also are not runnings wings. We are 8 or so miles out. Scraped the whole thing. Last year we couldn't get them to plow. Now this year they are just running for the hell of it


Paved or unpaved?


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1717705 said:


> I like the city workers input on these things. Makes me see it from another angle. But, they've come past my house twice now and really haven't moved any snow. But I could see why making room for snow to melt is important.


I heard them go by at least 4 times now about an hr apart.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1717700 said:


> Fancy Wayzata.


Was bossmfancypantsdub there?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1717713 said:


> Paved or unpaved?


Paved. We have that rough purple rock stuff on the tar.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm thinking there some "don't let St. Paul happen to me".

Plus, like someone else said, new budgets. Spend the money.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1717711 said:


> Chipotle nasty? Huh


That one was. Never ate at one before. Lots of people even ones not on here say its great


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1717718 said:


> I'm thinking there some "don't let St. Paul happen to me".
> 
> Plus, like someone else said, new budgets. Spend the money.


That's what dumb. Spend it or lose it.

On a side note my county has been plowing nothing the whole month of December. Now last winter it took 2 days sometimes more to plow


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1717674 said:


> Your catching up. How many pages you read through? Lol


Too many.. I think I was about 30-40 pages back after two days..

Ahh my reponses to some posts are a little late.lol


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1717716 said:


> Was bossmfancypantsdub there?


he could have been the one in the fancy pants and the scarf. Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1717718 said:


> I'm thinking there some "don't let St. Paul happen to me".
> 
> Plus, like someone else said, new budgets. Spend the money.


 it hasn't snowed for a week and when it did they didn't plow or salt.


----------



## cbservicesllc

greenery;1717675 said:


> No kidding. If the internet were to go down this country will be doomed.


I think South Park presented an accurate depiction of that exact scenario...


----------



## Greenery

Oc&d you out there. Post something up so I can click on your name to send you a pm


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1717717 said:


> Paved. We have that rough purple rock stuff on the tar.


Not sure then. It could be that they are running this new (atleast to us)cutting edges on the underbody that are a rubber material and act like a squeege. They have diamond in them and are really expensive. 
Thats all I could think of


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1717718 said:


> I'm thinking there some "don't let St. Paul happen to me".
> 
> Plus, like someone else said, new budgets. Spend the money.


True very true

use it or lose it


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1717631 said:


> Yes, yes there are!
> 
> Nice talking to you by the way!


Yeah good talking to you too... ran in to you and mjbossdub... more than I thought i'd see from here


----------



## CityGuy

Kinda quiet in here this afternoon. Must all be taking a nap


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1717752 said:


> Kinda quiet in here this afternoon. Must all be taking a nap


That is a great idea!!


----------



## Greenery

cbservicesllc;1717742 said:


> Yeah good talking to you too... ran in to you and mjbossdub... more than I thought i'd see from here


Im guessing you saw a blinding sparkling coming off someones pants and you knew right away who it was.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1717741 said:


> True very true
> 
> use it or lose it


Wish we could all operate like that.


----------



## qualitycut

How do you guys know who is who there


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1717717 said:


> Paved. We have that rough purple rock stuff on the tar.


Sounds like beautiful New Ulm Quartzite to me. Thumbs Up But thats more Pink.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1717764 said:


> How do you guys know who is who there


Besides the shiny pants it would be kinda hard to pick someone out I would guess.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1717778 said:


> Besides the shiny pants it would be kinda hard to pick someone out I would guess.


Maybe they had name tags on with their screen name on them. Lol


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1717778 said:


> Besides the shiny pants it would be kinda hard to pick someone out I would guess.


So someone was looking at his butt?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1717781 said:


> So someone was looking at his butt?


You sure the bedazzling is only on his butt??


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1717781 said:


> So someone was looking at his butt?


Not sure but maybe he had on a fancy jacket as well. Name tags with screen names would be pretty helpful though.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Did you guys know that they show Dodgeball on TV. FSN right now. Just like the movie.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1717791 said:


> Did you guys know that they show Dodgeball on TV. FSN right now. Just like the movie.


Is it played on trampolines? Seen that before and the prize was like 100k


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1717794 said:


> Is it played on trampolines? Seen that before and the prize was like 100k


Yep. Looks kinda fun. They're taking it pretty serious.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1717791 said:


> Did you guys know that they show Dodgeball on TV. FSN right now. Just like the movie.


I didn't know that actually existed.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1717799 said:


> I didn't know that actually existed.


I'm hooked.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1717808 said:


> I'm hooked.


Where is there a sky zone so we can play??


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1717815 said:


> Where is there a sky zone so we can play??


Oakdale..... Dodge ball plowsite meet up.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1717817 said:


> Oakdale..... Dodge ball plowsite meet up.


Plymouth has one too off of 55 and 494


----------



## SnowGuy73

27 cloudy breezy. 

Minneapolis, MN. 

15:27.


----------



## CityGuy

29

Fog/mist

wc 23

Out west of you all


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1717817 said:


> Oakdale..... Dodge ball plowsite meet up.


Seasonal guys VS. Per time guys.


----------



## qualitycut

Looks like the snow is way south of us


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1717835 said:


> Seasonal guys VS. Per time guys.


What about those of us that are 50-50?


----------



## qualitycut

That lone survivor movie looks awesome.


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1717840 said:


> What about those of us that are 50-50?


I thought about that after I posted. We could go with those who like when it snows a lot *vs*. those who would rather it not snow so they can sit home and watch Maury.


----------



## Greenery

SSS Inc.;1717842 said:


> I thought about that after I posted. We could go with those who like when it snows a lot *vs*. those who would rather it not snow so they can sit home and watch Maury.


Maury? I prefer Wendy and Bethany. Lol


----------



## CityGuy

Oh I so want this to plow snow in/






It would be unstopable


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1717835 said:


> Seasonal guys VS. Per time guys.


How about all the timers?


----------



## BossPlow614

Figured since the pic posting is going on, I'd share this. Q Fanatic. So good


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1717851 said:


> How about all the timers?


No government employees. Sorry. xysport


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1717841 said:


> That lone survivor movie looks awesome.


I'm going to see it tonight.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1717868 said:


> No government employees. Sorry. xysport


Thats ok looks like to much work for a government employee anyway.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1717869 said:


> I'm going to see it tonight.


The gf says we never go on "dates " anymore so I'm thinking dinner and that. Or just sit on the couch with a few beers


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1717873 said:


> Thats ok looks like to much work for a government employee anyway.


Good point. Plus we would probably play for an hour without a break.wesport


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1717877 said:


> Good point. Plus we would probably play for an hour without a break.wesport


Hahaha. That's funny right there.


----------



## CityGuy

I've got nothing to rebuttle that


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1717882 said:


> I've got nothing to rebuttle that


You could come watch us, I'm sure your good at that. I will bring you a shovel to lean on.


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1717883 said:


> You could come watch us, I'm sure your good at that. I will bring you a shovel to lean on.


:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

THis is some serious Iron


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1717883 said:


> You could come watch us, I'm sure your good at that. I will bring you a shovel to lean on.


If it doesn't have a fold down seat with back rest like the ones at work then I'm out


----------



## CityGuy

Anyone here ever used one of those melters? The big one you load up with a loader?


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1717887 said:


> THis is some serious Iron


Great ending lol.


----------



## unit28

the daughter Unit is in McGrath.

It's snowing there, 
and pretty good to at that she said.

what we have here attm....

CITY SKY/WX TMP DP RH WIND PRES REMARKS
PRINCETON CLOUDY 28 27 93 S6 29.57S FOG WCI 22
MORA MIX PCPN 27 25 93 S6 29.58F WCI 20
CAMBRIDGE CLOUDY 30 25 80 S6 29.56S HAZE WCI 24
RUSH CITY CLOUDY 28 27 94 S7 29.57F WCI 21
MOOSE LAKE LGT SNOW 27 27 100 S5 29.54F WCI 21
HINCKLEY LGT SNOW 28 28 100 S7 29.57F WCI 21
CLOQUET CLOUDY 25 23 93 S5 29.55F FOG WCI 19
MCGREGOR CLOUDY 27 25 93 S6 29.53F WCI 20


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1717875 said:


> The gf says we never go on "dates " anymore so I'm thinking dinner and that. Or just sit on the couch with a few beers


The gf is taking me to dinner and then that. Then some drinks. Can't complain at all


----------



## BossPlow614

Did anyone hear about the whale that washed up on shore in Boca Raton, FL?

Saw this on my Instagram feed earlier today. 









My aunt lives there and said something about sharks attacking it? Thats not my aunt that took the pic btw


----------



## qualitycut

Who cares about the pic who's the girl in the left corner in that nice workout outfit


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1717835 said:


> Seasonal guys VS. Per time guys.


Hold on.... Gotta get the Scratch pad out and figure this out...


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1717908 said:


> Hold on.... Gotta get the Scratch pad out and figure this out...


You wouldn't have time unless we went like a month with no snow.


----------



## Greenery

Better get down there and save it.


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1717907 said:


> Who cares about the pic who's the girl in the left corner in that nice workout outfit


You'll have to get an instagram


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1717916 said:


> You'll have to get an instagram


I googled her.


----------



## unit28

hamel fire....
this one


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1717912 said:


> You wouldn't have time unless we went like a month with no snow.


Nope... Not gonna say it.

Sure some of you saw the pre edit...


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;1717922 said:


> hamel fire....
> this one


Thas cool.

I still think I want a quad


----------



## CityGuy

Who is this new brandi powell reporter at the 5?


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1717830 said:


> 29
> 
> Fog/mist
> 
> wc 23
> 
> Out west of you all


no your not :waving:


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1717864 said:


> Figured since the pic posting is going on, I'd share this. Q Fanatic. So good


Love that place... best bbq


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1717941 said:


> Love that place... best bbq


Definitely. Way Better than Dickey's BBQ


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1717925 said:


> Nope... Not gonna say it.
> 
> Sure some of you saw the pre edit...


Uhhhhh.....?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1717947 said:


> Uhhhhh.....?


Quality said the only way I was going to make it for the dodgeball game was if we didn't have any snow for a month.

I had a comment, but then didn't leave it, since it would snow every other day until June then.

Figured with how fast the posts go here at times, someone would have caught it.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1717941 said:


> Love that place... best bbq


It looks like a chicken strip on bread, don't get me wrong love chicken strips but with pickles and ranch.


----------



## BossPlow614

It was a beef brisket.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1717956 said:


> It was a beef brisket.


Once I zoom in I see it. I can never decide what to have for lunch or dinner so the last two nights of food posts have made my life easier. Thanks


----------



## qualitycut

Dunkin donuts coming to mn


----------



## qualitycut

Well the were a bit off on the forecast. Rochester is in no accumulation now.


----------



## unit28

met gen currently showing the precip chances totally falls off when the winds turn later tonight


5pm obvs
snow in crystal and rchstr, right now shows it's snowing there
prolly not much at all I assume


----------



## unit28

oh wait a sec. checking radar again.....


----------



## qualitycut

Geez everyone go to sleep or what?


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1717908 said:


> Hold on.... Gotta get the Scratch pad out and figure this out...


Put me on the per time guys.


----------



## unit28

met gen my area clearing

SE not so much....


here ya go LMN...
NWS has completly taken all precip out of my area tonight


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1717948 said:


> Quality said the only way I was going to make it for the dodgeball game was if we didn't have any snow for a month.
> 
> I had a comment, but then didn't leave it, since it would snow every other day until June then.
> 
> Figured with how fast the posts go here at times, someone would have caught it.


Haha, nice...


----------



## qualitycut

That would be a funny site to see. I want to be on bossdogplow 612s team so hopefully his bedazzled pants will blind the opponents.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Another idiot burned by McDonald's coffee


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1717986 said:


> That would be a funny site to see. I want to be on bossdogplow 612s team so hopefully his bedazzled pants will blind the opponents.


I was gonna ask that he wear the bedazzled jeans and be the cheerleader??


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1717988 said:


> I was gonna ask that he wear the bedazzled jeans and be the cheerleader??


That sounds like a good option.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1717988 said:


> I was gonna ask that he wear the bedazzled jeans and be the cheerleader??


That's a better idea.


----------



## unit28

shortwave just pos up on th Kans Neb border...
oh well it's light prcp anyhwo


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like weather talk needs to move to Sunday night / Monday now.


----------



## qualitycut

Just seen 2 flakes fall in about 15 min. Feels nice out there.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1717997 said:


> Looks like weather talk needs to move to Sunday night / Monday now.


Why is that? They talking snow?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1718000 said:


> Why is that? They talking snow?


Looks like Monday / Tuesday now. Most should be north.

John Dee had 1-4" right over the top of us by Monday morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gotta get home and take a shower, go see my dad.

They moved him to a rehab place today, but he's calling it a nursing home and is upset he'll never go home now. 

Yesterday he didn't want to go home. He usually doesn't have issues like this. Hopefully it's still just after effects from being put under.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1718004 said:


> Gotta get home and take a shower, go see my dad.
> 
> They moved him to a rehab place today, but he's calling it a nursing home and is upset he'll never go home now.
> 
> Yesterday he didn't want to go home. He usually doesn't have issues like this. Hopefully it's still just after effects from being put under.


I bet it is that stuff can mess ya up and side effects can last a few days, happened to my grandma. Was emotional and goofy for about 4-5 days.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Jesus... You guys are on your way to 31,000 tonight.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1718002 said:


> Looks like Monday / Tuesday now. Most should be north.
> 
> John Dee had 1-4" right over the top of us by Monday morning.


Nws has 20-30% from me to north branch


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sitting at champps in Eden prairie with some other lawn guys.... View is delicious!!!


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1718004 said:


> Gotta get home and take a shower, go see my dad.
> 
> They moved him to a rehab place today, but he's calling it a nursing home and is upset he'll never go home now.
> 
> Yesterday he didn't want to go home. He usually doesn't have issues like this. Hopefully it's still just after effects from being put under.


hopefully things start to look up! But from experience keep an eye on depression


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1718007 said:


> Jesus... You guys are on your way to 31,000 tonight.


Yea some of us got to just sit home today.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1718009 said:


> Sitting at champps in Eden prairie with some other lawn guys.... View is delicious!!!


date night finally?


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1718009 said:


> Sitting at champps in Eden prairie with some other lawn guys.... View is delicious!!!


Its rude to be on your phone when your at dinner.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1718013 said:


> Its rude to be on your phone when your at dinner.


no it is rude to not invite the rest of us


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1718012 said:


> date night finally?


Nope, other lawn guys.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1718015 said:


> no it is rude to not invite the rest of us


That too...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1718015 said:


> no it is rude to not invite the rest of us


Who's eating? Its happy hour!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1718016 said:


> Nope, other lawn guys.


so date night just not with the GF


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1718010 said:


> hopefully things start to look up! But from experience keep an eye on depression


That is what was going on this morning. Word from my mom he's picked up a bit. We got him moved to a private room this afternoon.

Gonna go see him then spend the night at my mom's.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1718019 said:


> so date night just not with the GF


Just his group of bfs.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1718018 said:


> Who's eating? Its happy hour!


Happy hour is GOOD


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1718022 said:


> Happy hour is GOOD


Its looking and tasting good!


----------



## SnowGuy73

31, cloudy, breezy. 

Eden prairie, MN. 

18:24


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1718026 said:


> Its looking and tasting good!


we always like pictures.


----------



## qualitycut

Just had a Coors and I found some lini orange beer and a vanilla beer in the fridge, may need to give them a try.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1718032 said:


> Just had a Coors and I found some lini orange beer and a vanilla beer in the fridge, may need to give them a try.


Orange good, vanilla no bueno!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1718031 said:


> we always like pictures.


Ill see what I can do here.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1717997 said:


> Looks like weather talk needs to move to Sunday night / Monday now.


Unit whats your take?


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1717944 said:


> Definitely. Way Better than Dickey's BBQ


If you're ever in S Mpls try Scott Jamamas. A little hole in the wall on 54th(Diamond Lake rd) and Nicollet. Awesome stuff.



qualitycut;1717959 said:


> Once I zoom in I see it. I can never decide what to have for lunch or dinner so the last two nights of food posts have made my life easier. Thanks


I thought I'd try a new twist on Hamburgers tonight. I mixed the meat with cheese and crispy bacon. Fantastic.



qualitycut;1717971 said:


> Geez everyone go to sleep or what?


I was skating with the kids. Finally a nice night.



TKLAWN;1717972 said:


> Put me on the per time guys.


We would so kick their A$$. Hamel, I feel bad now. You can be on our team. Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1718034 said:


> Orange good, vanilla no bueno!


Just found another few flavors in the box hmm will have to try one of each, usually don't venture into flavored beers.


----------



## qualitycut

Sss that's the best way to make a burger.

Edit.. The butcher by my house makes them with just about anything you can think of mixed into the paties. Love it because leaves room for a load of mushrooms on top.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1718032 said:


> Just had a Coors and I found some lini orange beer and a vanilla beer in the fridge, may need to give them a try.


I had several of the Orange ones about a week ago at my wife's extended family Christmas. I thought it was pretty good.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1718015 said:


> no it is rude to not invite the rest of us


Yeah no doubt, he coulda told me at the expo!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1718039 said:


> Just found another few flavors in the box hmm will have to try one of each, usually don't venture into flavored beers.


My wife was trying to be nice and picked up a Blue Moon Sampler. The regular I like but the "Ginder Bread" one was nasty. I some how managed to get it down though.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1718038 said:


> If you're ever in S Mpls try Scott Jamamas. A little hole in the wall on 54th(Diamond Lake rd) and Nicollet. Awesome stuff.
> 
> I thought I'd try a new twist on Hamburgers tonight. I mixed the meat with cheese and crispy bacon. Fantastic.
> 
> I was skating with the kids. Finally a nice night.
> 
> We would so kick their A$$. Hamel, I feel bad now. You can be on our team. Thumbs Up


Been mixing that stuff in for years. I also mix the ketchup and mustard in along with other stuff. People can't get enough. Kids wolf them down.

Tonight its homemade chicken brocalli Alfredo


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1718045 said:


> Yeah no doubt, he coulda told me at the expo!


Sorry buddy, it was an impromptu decision.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1718050 said:


> Been mixing that stuff in for years. I also mix the ketchup and mustard in along with other stuff. People can't get enough. Kids wolf them down.
> 
> Tonight its homemade chicken brocalli Alfredo


Pretty much what happened here.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1718057 said:


> Sorry buddy, it was an impromptu decision.


That's a fancy word for plow site


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1718045 said:


> Yeah no doubt, he coulda told me at the expo!


you two could have talked to me at the Expo.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1718057 said:


> Sorry buddy, it was an impromptu decision.


You have been talking about your big plans all week.


----------



## Green Grass

CB what station are you at?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1718064 said:


> You have been talking about your big plans all week.


Tip ups were canceled!

I have other plans for the night now.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1718020 said:


> That is what was going on this morning. Word from my mom he's picked up a bit. We got him moved to a private room this afternoon.
> 
> Gonna go see him then spend the night at my mom's.


Glad to hear he has picked up... the rehab place should be great for getting him back up to speed


----------



## SnowGuy73

You know yourin for a good time when the manager comes over and asks you to take it down.... At a sports bar!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1718073 said:


> You know yourin for a good time when the manager comes over and asks you to take it down.... At a sports bar!


Ooo your that guy lol


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;1718036 said:


> Unit whats your take?


I'm looking at the {current} big picture .
ATTM .........at the moment

http://weather.gc.ca/data/satellite/goes_gedisk11_1070_100.jpg


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1718067 said:


> CB what station are you at?


Station 3, northeast side of town


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1718034 said:


> Orange good, vanilla no bueno!


So far your correct on the vanilla.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1718076 said:


> I'm looking at the {current} big picture .
> ATTM .........at the moment
> 
> http://weather.gc.ca/data/satellite/goes_gedisk11_1070_100.jpg


Thats a big picture alright


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1718075 said:


> Ooo your that guy lol


I was asked what ever happened to the chick at my parties with the pierced area... One story leads to another and yup!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1718062 said:


> you two could have talked to me at the Expo.


Sorry... its easier to spot sprint customers... theyre all looking at their phones swearing... I would have had to ask what you were wearing and thats just weird...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1718083 said:


> Sorry... its easier to spot sprint customers... theyre all looking at their phones swearing... I would have had to ask what you were wearing and thats just weird...


Haha, ain't that the truth.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1718076 said:


> I'm looking at the {current} big picture .
> ATTM .........at the moment
> 
> http://weather.gc.ca/data/satellite/goes_gedisk11_1070_100.jpg


Ain't gonna get the big picture much more than that.

Wish I was home, woulda thrown up a pic of the solar system.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1718083 said:


> Sorry... its easier to spot sprint customers... theyre all looking at their phones swearing... I would have had to ask what you were wearing and thats just weird...


a little weird but I think the fire shirt would have given me away. I was the one able to talk on my phone.


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1718049 said:


> My wife was trying to be nice and picked up a Blue Moon Sampler. The regular I like but the "Ginder Bread" one was nasty. I some how managed to get it down though.


One of the ginger reads is plenty. Banana bread beer on the other hand is delicious!


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1718098 said:


> Banana bread beer on the other hand is delicious!


Yes I had it for the first time at burger moes, it took a while to find it in my liquor store though. Great stuff.


----------



## qualitycut

Its wells brand I believe?


----------



## gmcdan

Another fairly good bbq place in south mpls C&Gs smokehouse 47th niccolet. they have a lunch special cant remember but think its mon,tue,wed, 11-2 1lb rib tips/ fries for about 7 bucks. haven't been there in a while so not sure if its still the same .


----------



## SnowGuy73

31, cloudy, breezy. 

Eden prairie, MN. 

19:37


----------



## jimslawnsnow

we got close to 1/2"


----------



## Green Grass

29 Dark outside Slight breeze


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1718115 said:


> we got close to 1/2"


That was quick.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1718115 said:


> we got close to 1/2"


I got a dusting here.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1718117 said:


> That was quick.


it was big huge flakes. if you had lots treated i doubt you have to plow. i am sure i will get calls though. 1/2" is close to 2" right?


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1718123 said:


> 1/2" is close to 2" right?


It is when you get paid per time. payuppayuppayup Just kidding


----------



## SSS Inc.

I thought I read different on here but I'm pretty sure Gold Rush is new tonight. Looks like I have something to do for the next hour.:bluebounc


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1718127 said:


> It is when you get paid per time. payuppayuppayup Just kidding


i really would like to have everyone on a monthly contract. i dont think i can convince them though. especially my older people with their drives. i have to rethink my business plan for next season. hate this should i or shouldnt i plow. i may look into getting a ruler to hand out customers and make sure they want 2" trigger or less


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1718131 said:


> I thought I read different on here but I'm pretty sure Gold Rush is new tonight. Looks like I have something to do for the next hour.:bluebounc


Yea someone said it was a behind the scenes but its a new one.


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;1718123 said:


> it was big huge flakes. if you had lots treated i doubt you have to plow. i am sure i will get calls though. 1/2" is close to 2" right?


Rochester had 3/4" by 630pm

close enough to plow 1" triggs...IMO


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1718135 said:


> i really would like to have everyone on a monthly contract. i dont think i can convince them though. especially my older people with their drives. i have to rethink my business plan for next season. hate this should i or shouldnt i plow. i may look into getting a ruler to hand out customers and make sure they want 2" trigger or less


I have customers I have been trying to get to switch to monthly but will never happen. I like where I'm at. I have some monthly and some per time along with some seasonal, it keeps me positive if it does snow but if it doesn't I'm ok also. Im small enough were I still make a good profit with my per times still that doesn't matter if it snows 30 times. I'm set up to were I can't really lose money.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1718131 said:


> I thought I read different on here but I'm pretty sure Gold Rush is new tonight. Looks like I have something to do for the next hour.:bluebounc


that was my fault. my direct tv dvr wasnt showing it recording it. it also had the wrong info on there showing a rerun from last season. its corrected now


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1718137 said:


> Yea someone said it was a behind the scenes but its a new one.


not sure where that came from


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1718135 said:


> i really would like to have everyone on a monthly contract. i dont think i can convince them though. especially my older people with their drives. i have to rethink my business plan for next season. hate this should i or shouldnt i plow. i may look into getting a ruler to hand out customers and make sure they want 2" trigger or less


Don't forget last year. You may just yet exceed 2" several times. Lets hope anyway. Even I will pass on the late April snows though.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1718145 said:


> that was my fault. my direct tv dvr wasnt showing it recording it. it also had the wrong info on there showing a rerun from last season. its corrected now


I thought it was you. No hard feelings, I found it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1718144 said:


> I have customers I have been trying to get to switch to monthly but will never happen. I like where I'm at. I have some monthly and some per time along with some seasonal, it keeps me positive if it does snow but if it doesn't I'm ok also. Im small enough were I still make a good profit with my per times still that doesn't matter if it snows 30 times. I'm set up to were I can't really lose money.


i guess what drives me nuts is them wanting to plow when we have less than trigger. they call and i will do them to get home and have more calls. if i do a full run on less than inch i get complaints. years past i never had an issue. if this is how its going to be i will cut them all loose. i just may look for more lots with sanding and snow hauling


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1718148 said:


> Don't forget last year. You may just yet exceed 2" several times. Lets hope anyway. Even I will pass on the late April snows though.


oh i am sure we will. will be just a matter of time. once we get to april i just want to get with the spring stuff. but work is work.

i didnt think about updating gold rush because it get lost with all the **** chat


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1718143 said:


> Rochester had 3/4" by 630pm
> 
> close enough to plow 1" triggs...IMO


On radar it looks like they're still getting it.

We need Banonea to report on current weather conditions in Rochester.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1718153 said:


> i guess what drives me nuts is them wanting to plow when we have less than trigger. they call and i will do them to get home and have more calls. if i do a full run on less than inch i get complaints. years past i never had an issue. if this is how its going to be i will cut them all loose. i just may look for more lots with sanding and snow hauling


This is what was running me ragged last month. Getting a call for cleanup, thinking I would head out for a couple hours, then 5 calls and 14 hours later I was finally heading home, just in time to get more snow in.

Just left my dad. He's in his private room, looking forward to rehab and getting home.

Still tired, not hungry. Figured he was going to sleep and hope he feels better in the morning.

Thanks for reading my posts about my dad. In all honesty, you guys can skip over them and not respond,that's fine too.

Being an only child I don't really have anyone to throw this stuff out there.

Djaug's a good friend, got a couple of others, but when you work 60-80 hours / week for yourself, being an introvert in real life, you don't keep a lot around.

Relieves stress just to put words on a screen.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

we have a couple flakes every few minutes. its melting from the underneath it appears


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1718153 said:


> i guess what drives me nuts is them wanting to plow when we have less than trigger. they call and i will do them to get home and have more calls. if i do a full run on less than inch i get complaints. years past i never had an issue. if this is how its going to be i will cut them all loose. i just may look for more lots with sanding and snow hauling


What I have done is if I get one call and then email people saying if you want it plowed respond by such and such a time and then I have a small list to do.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Plus it's pushing the totals up for posts......


----------



## banonea

unit28;1718143 said:


> Rochester had 3/4" by 630pm
> 
> close enough to plow 1" triggs...IMO


We did, I better go look.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1718169 said:


> What I have done is if I get one call and then email people saying if you want it plowed respond by such and such a time and then I have a small list to do.


This is what I started implementing at the end of the snows last month.

Rather than say I'll be there in 20 minutes, I would say I'll get there after 2 pm, or they were first on the list for tomorrow, then add from there.

Invariably I would still get calls the next day, and since I was already out, just go do them.

Biggest thing that sucked was it was never enough work in the morning to call someone in, but by then end of the day it was a 8-12 hour shift that some one could have worked.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1718169 said:


> What I have done is if I get one call and then email people saying if you want it plowed respond by such and such a time and then I have a small list to do.


most of my older customers dont know what a computer is let alone email. i wish i could get email out of some of them. i am going to send some type of note with the last invoice for snow


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1718166 said:


> This is what was running me ragged last month. Getting a call for cleanup, thinking I would head out for a couple hours, then 5 calls and 14 hours later I was finally heading home, just in time to get more snow in.
> 
> Just left my dad. He's in his private room, looking forward to rehab and getting home.
> 
> Still tired, not hungry. Figured he was going to sleep and hope he feels better in the morning.
> 
> Thanks for reading my posts about my dad. In all honesty, you guys can skip over them and not respond,that's fine too.
> 
> Being an only child I don't really have anyone to throw this stuff out there.
> 
> Djaug's a good friend, got a couple of others, but when you work 60-80 hours / week for yourself, being an introvert in real life, you don't keep a lot around.
> 
> Relieves stress just to put words on a screen.


Any time no worries. glad he is feeling and doing better.


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1718161 said:


> On radar it looks like they're still getting it.
> 
> We need Banonea to report on current weather conditions in Rochester.


it's still snowing here and there is about a inch at my house. Heading to the bank to check things now


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1718178 said:


> most of my older customers dont know what a computer is let alone email. i wish i could get email out of some of them. i am going to send some type of note with the last invoice for snow


A couple carrier pigeons might be a better option


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1718137 said:


> Yea someone said it was a behind the scenes but its a new one.


Thought I saw that as well, glad I checked in!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1718166 said:


> This is what was running me ragged last month. Getting a call for cleanup, thinking I would head out for a couple hours, then 5 calls and 14 hours later I was finally heading home, just in time to get more snow in.
> 
> Just left my dad. He's in his private room, looking forward to rehab and getting home.
> 
> Still tired, not hungry. Figured he was going to sleep and hope he feels better in the morning.
> 
> Thanks for reading my posts about my dad. In all honesty, you guys can skip over them and not respond,that's fine too.
> 
> Being an only child I don't really have anyone to throw this stuff out there.
> 
> Djaug's a good friend, got a couple of others, but when you work 60-80 hours / week for yourself, being an introvert in real life, you don't keep a lot around.
> 
> Relieves stress just to put words on a screen.


I hear ya. I was just thinking about that today when I wantedbto go grab a couple drinks, I used to have a lot of friends now about 5-6 that I talk to or care to talk to. As for posting about your dad on here go for it if anyone says different to bad.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1718186 said:


> I hear ya. I was just thinking about that today when I wantedbto go grab a couple drinks, I used to have a lot of friends now about 5-6 that I talk to or care to talk to. As for posting about your dad on here go for it if anyone says different to bad.


If anyone says different we should beat them.


----------



## SnowGuy73

29, calm, foggy. 

Shakopee, MN. 

20:30.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1718183 said:


> A couple carrier pigeons might be a better option


they might know how to use them too. im just going to have to have a chat with them and see if i get email address for the rest if we get these borderline snows next season


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1718186 said:


> I hear ya. I was just thinking about that today when I wantedbto go grab a couple drinks, I used to have a lot of friends now about 5-6 that I talk to or care to talk to. As for posting about your dad on here go for it if anyone says different to bad.


You nailed it. If Mwrman wants to post about it post away.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1718191 said:


> 29, calm, foggy.
> 
> Shakopee, MN.
> 
> 20:30.


Looks like ya made it home, they kick ya out?


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1718191 said:


> 29, calm, foggy.
> 
> Shakopee, MN.
> 
> 20:30.


You made it home? Or you stop by Turtle's maybe??


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1718182 said:


> it's still snowing here and there is about a inch at my house. Heading to the bank to check things now


looks like you will get more yet


----------



## qualitycut

That orange leinenkugels is awesome!


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1718038 said:


> If you're ever in S Mpls try Scott Jamamas. A little hole in the wall on 54th(Diamond Lake rd) and Nicollet. Awesome stuff.
> 
> I thought I'd try a new twist on Hamburgers tonight. I mixed the meat with cheese and crispy bacon. Fantastic.
> 
> I was skating with the kids. Finally a nice night.
> 
> We would so kick their A$$. Hamel, I feel bad now. You can be on our team. Thumbs Up


Only if we get 15 min break times like at work?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1718166 said:


> This is what was running me ragged last month. Getting a call for cleanup, thinking I would head out for a couple hours, then 5 calls and 14 hours later I was finally heading home, just in time to get more snow in.
> 
> Just left my dad. He's in his private room, looking forward to rehab and getting home.
> 
> Still tired, not hungry. Figured he was going to sleep and hope he feels better in the morning.
> 
> Thanks for reading my posts about my dad. In all honesty, you guys can skip over them and not respond,that's fine too.
> 
> Being an only child I don't really have anyone to throw this stuff out there.
> 
> Djaug's a good friend, got a couple of others, but when you work 60-80 hours / week for yourself, being an introvert in real life, you don't keep a lot around.
> 
> Relieves stress just to put words on a screen.


I know dealing with this kind of thing is difficult so by all means if it helps to spell it out on here go for it. And like you said it helps us catch up to Canada. I hope all the best for your Dad and you and your family.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1718201 said:


> Only if we get 15 min work times like at work?


Fixed it for you


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1718199 said:


> That orange leinenkugels is awesome!


Well that's 3 votes for the Orange.Thumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

TKLAWN;1718098 said:


> One of the ginger reads is plenty. Banana bread beer on the other hand is delicious!


What brand that sounds good?


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1718212 said:


> What brand that sounds good?


Wells is the banna bread brand


----------



## qualitycut

http://www.wellsandyoungs.co.uk/home/our-beers/ales/wells-banana-bread-beer


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1718205 said:


> Fixed it for you


thanks I think


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1718214 said:


> Wells is the banna bread brand


thanks quality.

Sending you a pm about a little I found out


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1718166 said:


> This is what was running me ragged last month. Getting a call for cleanup, thinking I would head out for a couple hours, then 5 calls and 14 hours later I was finally heading home, just in time to get more snow in.
> 
> Just left my dad. He's in his private room, looking forward to rehab and getting home.
> 
> Still tired, not hungry. Figured he was going to sleep and hope he feels better in the morning.
> 
> Thanks for reading my posts about my dad. In all honesty, you guys can skip over them and not respond,that's fine too.
> 
> Being an only child I don't really have anyone to throw this stuff out there.
> 
> Djaug's a good friend, got a couple of others, but when you work 60-80 hours / week for yourself, being an introvert in real life, you don't keep a lot around.
> 
> Relieves stress just to put words on a screen.


Seriously, keep doing it, it's all good man, all the best to you and the fam... like I said, rehab will be the best thing for him and they'll work at helping him get his strength back up



qualitycut;1718169 said:


> What I have done is if I get one call and then email people saying if you want it plowed respond by such and such a time and then I have a small list to do.


This is what I do, my customers have come to expect it which is nice... the calls have gone from a "I need this done NOW" to a "the next time your're going to go out and do service calls, could you..." vibe


----------



## CityGuy

Wow you guys have been busy in here tonight


----------



## CityGuy

I step away for 2 hours and have 4 pages to catch up on.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1718226 said:


> Wow you guys have been busy in here tonight


Not our fault you are pretending to study.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1718166 said:


> This is what was running me ragged last month. Getting a call for cleanup, thinking I would head out for a couple hours, then 5 calls and 14 hours later I was finally heading home, just in time to get more snow in.
> 
> Just left my dad. He's in his private room, looking forward to rehab and getting home.
> 
> Still tired, not hungry. Figured he was going to sleep and hope he feels better in the morning.
> 
> Thanks for reading my posts about my dad. In all honesty, you guys can skip over them and not respond,that's fine too.
> 
> Being an only child I don't really have anyone to throw this stuff out there.
> 
> Djaug's a good friend, got a couple of others, but when you work 60-80 hours / week for yourself, being an introvert in real life, you don't keep a lot around.
> 
> Relieves stress just to put words on a screen.


Keep them coming. I think the plowing family is almost like the fire family, its a brotherhood.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1718229 said:


> Not our fault you are pretending to study.


I don;t feel any smarter.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1718228 said:


> I step away for 2 hours and have 4 pages to catch up on.


Its a slow night, the other night I was gone for 2 hrs and there were 10 pages.


----------



## CityGuy

I am afraid of what I will be coming home to tomorrow after a few hours at the test. 8-10 pages by noon?


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1718232 said:


> I don;t feel any smarter.


I can't help that.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1718229 said:


> Not our fault you are pretending to study.


Watching PS more than the book


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1718195 said:


> Looks like ya made it home, they kick ya out?


Nope, bed time. Big day tomorrow!


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1718237 said:


> Watching PS more than the book


Don't blame us if you don't pass!


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1718233 said:


> Its a slow night, the other night I was gone for 2 hrs and there were 10 pages.


That's because snoguy went out for some beers and then went home and passed out.


----------



## CityGuy

TKLAWN;1718242 said:


> That's because snoguy went out for some beers and then went home and passed out.


just like tonight


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1718242 said:


> That's because snoguy went out for some beers and then went home and passed out.


Perfect time for Lwnmrr to get caught up to him.


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1718242 said:


> That's because snoguy went out for some beers and then went home and passed out.


do you think he made it home??


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1718239 said:


> Don't blame us if you don't pass!


not worried about test more the practiles


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1718247 said:


> not worried about test more the practiles


I think that is what everyone is worried about.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1718244 said:


> Perfect time for Lwnmrr to get caught up to him.


Busy playing Madden on PS4 with the 8 year old.

He's figured out Peyton Manning is a good quarterback against the Bike's defense.


----------



## qualitycut

Gf is gone for the night, ordering pizza and having a few beers. Kinda nice having the house to myself on a Friday.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1718255 said:


> Busy playing Madden on PS4 with the 8 year old.
> 
> He's figured out Peyton Manning is a good quarterback against the Bike's defense.


Oops... hahaha


----------



## SnowGuy73

You guys see melt all has another posting looking for sales.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1718260 said:


> You guys see melt all has another posting looking for sales.


Where??????


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1718235 said:


> I am afraid of what I will be coming home to tomorrow after a few hours at the test. 8-10 pages by noon?


I'll work on that tonight.


SnowGuy73;1718260 said:


> You guys see melt all has another posting looking for sales.


Just copy and paste all the same responses until it gets shut down again.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1718263 said:


> Where??????


Its called something like airport and municipalities.. or something like that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1718267 said:


> I'll work on that tonight.
> 
> Just copy and paste all the same responses until it gets shut down again.


You and I think alike!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1718268 said:


> Its called something like airport and municipalities.. or something like that.


why can I not find this??


----------



## Green Grass

Green Grass;1718273 said:


> why can I not find this??


found it!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1718276 said:


> found it!!


What a clown this guy is!


----------



## unit28

oh...boy...


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1718278 said:


> oh...boy...


What's up?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1718276 said:


> found it!!


So far its BORING!


----------



## CityGuy

I am missing it here somewhere


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1718278 said:


> oh...boy...


Eau CLaire is gonna get 3"??????

NAM shows a nice clipper Monday night???


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1718281 said:


> So far its BORING!


Wait for it.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1718277 said:


> What a clown this guy is!


he is nothing but spam if you call the number you get a busy signal.


----------



## CityGuy

Never mind I found it.


----------



## qualitycut

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1716171#post1716171


----------



## CityGuy

How long until he dosn't get back to anyone there either


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1718287 said:


> he is nothing but spam if you call the number you get a busy signal.


I know, I tried twice.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1718294 said:


> How long until he dosn't get back to anyone there either


You should ask.


----------



## qualitycut

I just commented


----------



## SSS Inc.

A little advice for those with skating rinks nearby. Don't have a "few" beers and then take the 7 yr old daughter out in the backyard for an impromptu late evening skating session only to pretend your Brian Boitano. And after that think you can accomplish anything the rest of the night. I think i did one too many Triple Axles.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1718298 said:


> I just commented


It begins...


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1718295 said:


> I know, I tried twice.


I would like to know where there MN location is.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1718301 said:


> A little advice for those with skating rinks nearby. Don't have a "few" beers and then take the 7 yr old daughter out in the backyard for an impromptu late evening skating session only to pretend your Brian Boitano. And after that think you can accomplish anything the rest of the night. I think i did one too many Triple Axles.


Hahahahah!

Love it!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1718303 said:


> I would like to know where there MN location is.


That's what I was trying to find out also.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1718301 said:


> A little advice for those with skating rinks nearby. Don't have a "few" beers and then take the 7 yr old daughter out in the backyard for an impromptu late evening skating session only to pretend your Brian Boitano. And after that think you can accomplish anything the rest of the night. I think i did one too many Triple Axles.


Explain a few.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1718298 said:


> I just commented


you posted in the wrong thread he has one in the Airport one to.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1718298 said:


> I just commented


That's a different one.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1718305 said:


> That's what I was trying to find out also.


I asked that also. Why not we get yelled at for a little of topic and they can come on here and fill us with smoke cause they pay money?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1718306 said:


> Explain a few.


Enough apparently where I'm still dizzy. But I'm sure my spins looked damn good though. Think I'm better now. wesport

Guy has a real business I guess. Website was made in 2009.

http://chemicalequipmentlabs.com/


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1718311 said:


> I asked that also. Why not we get yelled at for a little of topic and they can come on here and fill us with smoke cause they pay money?


I reported him because it is crap. Have to see what or if they say anything back to me.


----------



## CityGuy

Goggled them and there is no such place in minnesota.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1718311 said:


> I asked that also. Why not we get yelled at for a little of topic and they can come on here and fill us with smoke cause they pay money?


Right on brother!


----------



## CityGuy

The number appears to go to pennsilvania


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1718320 said:


> Goggled them and there is no such place in minnesota.


There's a shocker!


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1718316 said:


> Enough apparently where I'm still dizzy. But I'm sure my spins looked damn good though. Think I'm better now. wesport
> 
> Guy has a real business I guess. Website was made in 2009.
> 
> http://chemicalequipmentlabs.com/


I am guessing by all the different chemicals and stuff they do he is just a broker.


----------



## SnowGuy73

123 from 31,000.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1718325 said:


> I am guessing by all the different chemicals and stuff they do he is just a broker.


The tip off is when a business has no roots such as address or history. You would think that if he had a stockpile in Penn. he would at least have an address for local customers.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1718328 said:


> 123 from 31,000.


get cracking


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1718331 said:


> get cracking


?....................


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1718330 said:


> The tip off is when a business has no roots such as address or history. You would think that if he had a stockpile in Penn. he would at least have an address for local customers.


if you goggle his name a few things come up selling to city;'s in a pinch for 150 a ton oor something like that.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1718331 said:


> get cracking


say no to drugs!


----------



## SnowGuy73

How is studying?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1718332 said:


> ?....................


its time to catch up


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1718336 said:


> How is studying?


done. I am getting what I get.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1718339 said:


> done. I am getting what I get.


You'll do fine.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1718336 said:


> How is studying?


Went threw 200 questions on pre test and got 9 wrong so I am confident in the written


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1718335 said:


> say no to drugs!


Crack is Whack!!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1718342 said:


> Crack is Whack!!!!!!


Jack!!!

.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1718336 said:


> How is studying?


THe practicals worry me a little because I am not sure what to fully expect. 3 out of 15 possible to choose from? Non are hands on just verbal step by stem and lots of thinking for IAP and Safety


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1718330 said:


> The tip off is when a business has no roots such as address or history. You would think that if he had a stockpile in Penn. he would at least have an address for local customers.


I found an address and the building is next to a rail yard but see not salt bins.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1718343 said:


> Jack!!!
> 
> .


of all trades

yes thats me


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1718267 said:


> Just copy and paste all the same responses until it gets shut down again.


I'm game...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1718344 said:


> THe practicals worry me a little because I am not sure what to fully expect. 3 out of 15 possible to choose from? Non are hands on just verbal step by stem and lots of thinking for IAP and Safety


Practical is easy, like all of them.


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## SSS Inc.

Told you.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1718354 said:


> Told you.....


What a damn shame!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1718352 said:


>


Love Twinkies.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1718352 said:


>


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmtwinkies


----------



## Green Grass

29 foggy dark outside


----------



## SSS Inc.

Unit. Did you want to elaborate on your previous post?? 

i wonder if Banonea is out plowing. Hmm......


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1718357 said:


> Love Twinkies.


O yes, as do I!


----------



## qualitycut

Now I'm on the leines hoppin helles not bad


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dark here too... Imagine that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

28, foggy, calm.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1718359 said:


> 29 foggy dark outside


Very pleasant and calm in the 612. No gun shots tonight so that is a plus.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1718366 said:


> Dark here too... Imagine that.


Same, here. Weird!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1718361 said:


> Unit. Did you want to elaborate on your previous post??
> 
> i wonder if Banonea is out plowing. Hmm......


Unit just throws stuff out to get people wondering. He gets people like Djaug agitated when he does stuff like that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1718369 said:


> Very pleasant and calm in the 612. No gun shots tonight so that is a plus.


Wow, nice!!!!


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1718369 said:


> Very pleasant and calm in the 612. No gun shots tonight so that is a plus.


and I am not driving circles around there anymore.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1718371 said:


> Same, here. Weird!


Pretty bright here with the helicopter spot lights and all.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1718376 said:


> Pretty bright here with the helicopter spot lights and all.


I think I just saw cops go past your house.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Speed it up peeps.... I wanna post #31000, but I also want to go to bed. Got lots of scraping with the skid starting tomorrow morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1718376 said:


> Pretty bright here with the helicopter spot lights and all.


That's the Minneapolis I know.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1718380 said:


> Speed it up peeps.... I wanna post #31000, but I also want to go to bed. Got lots of scraping with the skid starting tomorrow morning.


Should we just do the alphabet?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1718268 said:


> Its called something like airport and municipalities.. or something like that.


Is the thread called urea something or other under the airports section?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'd try to catch up to Snow, but now that he ain't hanging out at diners drives and drive thrus, I can't catch him.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Rally for mowerguy!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Actually gonna wait up for channel 4 weather. Start get a feel for Monday.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1718383 said:


> Is the thread called urea something or other under the airports section?


yes it is

or there is a link to another a few pages back


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1718383 said:


> Is the thread called urea something or other under the airports section?


Maybe... I couldn't find it again, only had one response


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1718386 said:


> I'd try to catch up to Snow, but now that he ain't hanging out at diners drives and drive thrus, I can't catch him.


Have faith sister!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

HOLY CRIPES!!!!!! SnowGuy is at 6,000???? Geez, even I can't catch THAT!!


----------



## CityGuy

Time for the news


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1718388 said:


> Actually gonna wait up for channel 4 weather. Start get a feel for Monday.


Keep us posted.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1718393 said:


> HOLY CRIPES!!!!!! SnowGuy is at 6,000???? Geez, even I can't catch THAT!!


sure you can


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1718393 said:


> HOLY CRIPES!!!!!! SnowGuy is at 6,000???? Geez, even I can't catch THAT!!


Not yet......


----------



## CityGuy

you just need


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1718396 said:


> sure you can


I agree!!!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

to post like he does


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1718390 said:


> Maybe... I couldn't find it again, only had one response


http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1718254#post1718254


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1718393 said:


> HOLY CRIPES!!!!!! SnowGuy is at 6,000???? Geez, even I can't catch THAT!!


Well every topic I look at his name is under half the threads.
I think hes even posting in the boss and western threads


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wonder if the software email I got last night was from the Target email debacle???


----------



## CityGuy

short and with few words


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1718403 said:


> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1718254#post1718254


That's it.

.


----------



## CityGuy

and in every thread on the site


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1718386 said:


> I'd try to catch up to Snow, but now that he ain't hanging out at diners drives and drive thrus, I can't catch him.


I love that show. I didn't like Guy at first but now I do. He comes to Minneapolis often.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1718404 said:


> Well every topic I look at his name is under half the threads.
> I think hes even posting in the boss and western threads


I've owned them all....


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1718403 said:


> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1718254#post1718254


Thanks got that one too. Im sure I will have a message in my inbox


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1718409 said:


> and in every thread on the site


That's the deal..... I'm doing just in this thread.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1718406 said:


> short and with few words


This is true!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1718408 said:


> That's it.
> 
> .


thank you......


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1718410 said:


> I love that show. I didn't like Guy at first but now I do. He comes to Minneapolis often.


I've tried the pizza place he went to along with the cafeteria style place by u of m.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1718404 said:


> Well every topic I look at his name is under half the threads.
> I think hes even posting in the boss and western threads


Sometimes I don't post in other threads because I think he might be concerned I'm copying him. :crying:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1718410 said:


> I love that show. I didn't like Guy at first but now I do. He comes to Minneapolis often.


We hit up about 1/2 of the places he goes to.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1718416 said:


> thank you......


Someone should warn that guy he ain't getting any salt delivered.


----------



## Green Grass

I make one post and miss like 8


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1718417 said:


> I've tried the pizza place he went to along with the cafeteria style place by u of m.


Pizza Lola?


----------



## CityGuy

This sucks 2200 hours and I am not even close to tired. I need to be up early for a test


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1718418 said:


> Sometimes I don't post in other threads because I think he might be concerned I'm copying him. :crying:


Post away!!!!


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1718372 said:


> Unit just throws stuff out to get people wondering. He gets people like Djaug agitated when he does stuff like that.


Tell him no worries.
I'll call and wake him up if we get snow..

just finished a couple boxes of buffw's
and a pop

rain Sun by noon-time eh...?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1718420 said:


> Someone should warn that guy he ain't getting any salt delivered.


on it


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1718414 said:


> That's the deal..... I'm doing just in this thread.


There is your problem


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1718424 said:


> This sucks 2200 hours and I am not even close to tired. I need to be up early for a test


I'm tired, but looking for 31,000


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1718427 said:


> on it


Good work!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1718422 said:


> Pizza Lola?


Yup that's it and kramachieks or something


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1718426 said:


> Tell him no worries.
> I'll call and wake him up if we get snow..
> 
> just finished a couple boxes of buffw's
> and a pop
> 
> rain Sun by noon-time eh...?


Rain, huh.... Sounds good!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1718430 said:


> I'm tired, but looking for 31,000


almost there.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1718430 said:


> I'm tired, but looking for 31,000


Don't worry. I got my second wind.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamel have fun going to St. Michael tomorrow and good luck!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1718434 said:


> almost there.....


Very close now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1718435 said:


> Don't worry. I got my second wind.


Ugh, I don't. I have to pee and sleepy!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

<22!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1718438 said:


> Very close now.


we just have to keep posting.


----------



## SnowGuy73

lwnmwrman22;1718440 said:


> <22!!!!!!!!!


19...................


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Fill in guy on 4....,,suck


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1718441 said:


> we just have to keep posting.


Posting what?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

More than 19... Not on 1550 yet


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1718443 said:


> Fill in guy on 4....,,suck


I hate when that happens.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1718435 said:


> Don't worry. I got my second wind.


What is it like having cops live outside your house?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1718443 said:


> Fill in guy on 4....,,suck


?
No hotties tonight


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1718444 said:


> Posting what?


Thick bullshiooot


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1718432 said:


> Yup that's it and kramachieks or something


I grew up and my parents live about 2 blocks west of Lola. Still haven't tried it although it looks good. The funny thing about that place is that it was a mom and pop convenience store up until they opened. I bought my first tin of chew there when I was 16. Its a good change for the area though.


----------



## SnowGuy73

18.............


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1718450 said:


> Thick bullshiooot


Got it, I'm on it!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1718444 said:


> Posting what?


exactly......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have 25 email notifications on my phone.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1718454 said:


> exactly......


Peanut butter cookies.

28


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1718453 said:


> Got it, I'm on it!


Trust me, we ALL realize.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1718455 said:


> I have 25 email notifications on my phone.


we better try and get you some more.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Thirty One Thousand!!!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1718451 said:


> I grew up and my parents live about 2 blocks west of Lola. Still haven't tried it although it looks good. The funny thing about that place is that it was a mom and pop convenience store up until they opened. I bought my first tin of chew there when I was 16. Its a good change for the area though.


Its always packed.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1718457 said:


> Trust me, we ALL realize.


Help out a little here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Whoops... Premature again...better get a wash cloth.


----------



## Green Grass

winner!!!... or loser


----------



## SnowGuy73

6 to go.....


----------



## qualitycut

I think we are running guys off because they can't keep up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My bad.........


----------



## Green Grass

now..........


----------



## SSS Inc.

There's a trick to being the perfect timed post. But I wish not to share. 31,000!!!!!!!!! We're coming.

Edit: YOu guys were posting too dang fast. Darn it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Maybe......maybe not....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Its all good.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1718463 said:


> Whoops... Premature again...better get a wash cloth.


Kleenex works better.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Whatever...... Channel 4 guy says it's foggy. <---- weather talk finally.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1718469 said:


> There's a trick to being the perfect timed post. But I wish not to share. 31,000!!!!!!!!! We're coming.


Nice work everyone!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1718469 said:


> There's a trick to being the perfect timed post. But I wish not to share. 31,000!!!!!!!!! We're coming.
> 
> Edit: YOu guys were posting too dang fast. Darn it.


Have another window open with it typed already


----------



## unit28

blip....radar is done,
where's banno?


----------



## SnowGuy73

31,000.... Didn't think I'd happen tonight.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1718473 said:


> Whatever...... Channel 4 guy says it's foggy. <---- weather talk finally.


boy he is bright!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Nothing for weather on 4 other than light mix on Sunday, Flurries on Tuesday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Foggy here to.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Barlow shows 20% on Sunday 20% again Monday. Nothing afterwards.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm out. 

Good night!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I gotta go downhill skiing soon.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1718482 said:


> I'm out.
> 
> Good night!


same here peace out!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have 53 email notifications now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1718482 said:


> I'm out.
> 
> Good night!


Hmm.... Do I make a run? Or run to bed??


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1718448 said:


> What is it like having cops live outside your house?


Luckily I know several of Mpls finest so i feel very safe. Thumbs Up

I did try to help the cops bust my neighbor at my old house for selling drugs. Long story but he was a mortgage guy at wells fargo and lost his job. Took in a hooker and whalaa he's a crack head. I spent many a night on the phone with the police describing what I was watching. It was actually a really nice neighborhood but we had one guy that strayed. Lots of stories from that one year period of my life.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I don't know what I would type for 600 posts.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1718436 said:


> Hamel have fun going to St. Michael tomorrow and good luck!


Thanks Green.

Wnet to drop the kids at the pool and studied for 10 min there and missed a bunch here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1718489 said:


> I don't know what I would type for 600 posts.


Not only that, but the 15 second delay means like 12 hours of posting.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I suppose 7 more posts puts me at 5400.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1718482 said:


> I'm out.
> 
> Good night!





Green Grass;1718484 said:


> same here peace out!


Wimps. I was all set to hit 32k


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1718494 said:


> Wimps. I was all set to hit 32k


Same here, tomorrow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Now 6.

They need to come up with new names too. I don't have anything to shoot for. Plowsite Addict. Grand view is an addict as well.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1718475 said:


> Have another window open with it typed already


Shhhhh............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm not even sure I have anything to say worthy of 5 posts.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1718494 said:


> Wimps. I was all set to hit 32k


I am in for at least a bit


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1718498 said:


> Shhhhh............


That's how I hit one of them. Lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Er.....4 posts........


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1718500 said:


> I'm not even sure I have anything to say worthy of 5 posts.


Or 5397 for that matter.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1718500 said:


> I'm not even sure I have anything to say worthy of 5 posts.


nor does snow but we all read it anyway


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Maybe I'll just walk away at 5399.


----------



## CityGuy

If I keep this up I will sneak up on green


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1718506 said:


> Maybe I'll just walk away at 5399.


Only 1 more to go. You could post a few times per day this summer and catch up.


----------



## CityGuy

He will never know it's coming


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Spose I should congrats SSS on 3000


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1718508 said:


> Only 1 more to go. You could post a few times per day this summer and catch up.


Thats my plan. Tell myself the weather. Every few hours


----------



## CityGuy

1 more to go


----------



## CityGuy

Boy this chantex seems to be working.


----------



## CityGuy

I am smoking less and less.


----------



## CityGuy

By tuesday I hope to be done


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1718513 said:


> Boy this chantex seems to be working.


I used a e cig worked good. I just smoke occasionally or when I drink lol


----------



## CityGuy

But on the other hand


----------



## CityGuy

I am not going to hold my breath


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1718510 said:


> Spose I should congrats SSS on 3000


Wow, didn't even see that coming. Well that's about 150 posts today. I think I'm doing my part.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1718517 said:


> I used a e cig worked good. I just smoke occasionally or when I drink lol


I thought about that but really want totally out for now.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1718520 said:


> Wow, didn't even see that coming. Well that's about 150 posts today. I think I'm doing my part.


Congrats on 3000


----------



## CityGuy

Maybe a cigar once in awhile in a few months after I quit


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1718520 said:


> Wow, didn't even see that coming. Well that's about 150 posts today. I think I'm doing my part.


Um doing good then I gained 50 posts on you today.


----------



## CityGuy

50 more to go quality


----------



## CityGuy

I got a lot to go


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1718524 said:


> Um doing good then I gained 50 posts on you today.


Another one of those Orange beers for you and I'll be able to make a late night surge. If I didn't go skating tonight I would have had at least 50 more high quality and informative posts.


----------



## banonea

Here is the report from Rochester. ... around 1" may a little more but enough that every thing looks like crap so we are heading out at midnight to clean everything up. It is warm enough here we are hoping to get a good scrap on everything tonight, we will see


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1718530 said:


> Here is the report from Rochester. ... around 1" may a little more but enough that every thing looks like crap so we are heading out at midnight to clean everything up. It is warm enough here we are hoping to get a good scrap on everything tonight, we will see


Sounds like fun. Get it done before it melts. Thumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1718530 said:


> Here is the report from Rochester. ... around 1" may a little more but enough that every thing looks like crap so we are heading out at midnight to clean everything up. It is warm enough here we are hoping to get a good scrap on everything tonight, we will see


Stay safe.

Did you get my pm a few days ago?


----------



## unit28

Banno

just run through everything as fast as you can.
you should be all done in about 30 minutes ....tops


----------



## CityGuy

Why am I hungry again?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Some olympic trial skiing on nbcsports.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1718533 said:


> Sounds like fun. Get it done before it melts. Thumbs Up


Yea what he said


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1718533 said:


> Sounds like fun. Get it done before it melts. Thumbs Up


If SSS says so, then you should... 

Geez, I can't even catch up on my size pages and switch to the next page without missing like 10-15 posts


----------



## CityGuy

Might be because I am watching Diner drive ins and dives on the tube


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1718538 said:


> Why am I hungry again?


Cause your not smoking, you will now start to eat more trust me


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1718541 said:


> If SSS says so, then you should...
> 
> Geez, I can't even catch up on my size pages and switch to the next page without missing like 10-15 posts


Well I am on a misson


----------



## unit28

on a side note
had an extra large DP and mixed it with a Rockstar Xdurance...
not sleeping anytime soon,


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1718543 said:


> Cause your not smoking, you will now start to eat more trust me


I already eat like a horse as it is. I hope this does not get worse or I am going to have a gut.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1718541 said:


> If SSS says so, then you should...
> 
> Geez, I can't even catch up on my size pages and switch to the next page without missing like 10-15 posts


Don't worry, its slowing down now. People are dropping like flies.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1718542 said:


> Might be because I am watching Diner drive ins and dives on the tube


That may be it also.


----------



## CityGuy

Better start thinking about hitting the weights and tread mill after this test tomorrow


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1718545 said:


> on a side note
> had an extra large DP


Don't want to know.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1718546 said:


> I already eat like a horse as it is. I hope this does not get worse or I am going to have a gut.


That's what happened to me. I blame the beer though.


----------



## CityGuy

63 more posts to 2300


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1718552 said:


> That's what happened to me. I blame the beer though.


Good plan. I will blame the beer too.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Hamelfire;1718554 said:


> 63 more posts to 2300


34 Is my guess.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1718555 said:


> Good plan. I will blame the beer too.


Everyone understands then.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Got sucked into "A thing from another world" on TCM. I might be up for a while. Just hope I don't pass out in the chair.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1718559 said:


> Got sucked into "A thing from another world" on TCM. I might be up for a while. Just hope I don't pass out in the chair.


You will. You know it


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1718554 said:


> 63 more posts to 2300


23 to 31,100


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1718557 said:


> 37 Is my guess.


I didn't want to say anything but it appears his Math abilities are a little suspect. Good luck on that test tomorrow Hamel!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1718559 said:


> Got sucked into "A thing from another world" on TCM. I might be up for a while. Just hope I don't pass out in the chair.


Never heard of it.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1718551 said:


> Don't want to know.


my mix of dr pepper and a rockstar xdurance

Rockstar XDurance Energy Drink contains 15.00 mgs of caffeine per fluid ounce

that's 15mg of caffeineX 20 oz per can...plus the DP


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1718561 said:


> 23 to 31,100


I'm gettin' this one. Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

Ya got to watch bigfoot new evidence.


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1718565 said:


> my mix of dr pepper and a rockstar xdurance
> 
> Rockstar XDurance Energy Drink contains 15.00 mgs of caffeine per fluid ounce
> 
> that's 15mg of caffeineX 20 oz per can...the DP


Geez sounds deadly.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1718564 said:


> Never heard of it.


Its from 1951. I'm a sucker for old movies.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Anyone else notice how since the one side of the WCCO weather watcher flashing thing quit working when it got cold, they photo shopped in text matched to the color it's showing? It's really easy to tell when it's supposed to blink... the rest of it does and one side doesn't


----------



## CityGuy

I even used the calculator and at that time that is how many posts I needed to hit 2300


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1718570 said:


> Its from 1951. I'm a sucker for old movies.


Just flipped to it, looks old.


----------



## CityGuy

Just ate a bagel, and 2 pieces of toast. Now on the doretos.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1718573 said:


> Just flipped to it, looks old.


Only 63 years.


----------



## CityGuy

30 more posts for me to hit 2300


----------



## CityGuy

Guy is in Detroit . Detroit style pizza. MMMMMMMM


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;1718571 said:


> Anyone else notice how since the one side of the WCCO weather watcher flashing thing quit working when it got cold, they photo shopped in text matched to the color it's showing? It's really easy to tell when it's supposed to blink... the rest of it does and one side doesn't


huh?

you mean it's still working?.

It didn't get cold enough.

Im tired of the stupid thing


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1718576 said:


> 30 more posts for me to hit 2300


You sir are correct.


----------



## CityGuy

Hmmm 2300 and still not tired. Going to be a long day tomorrow I see.


----------



## qualitycut

Well looks like everyone dropped out, I'm out.


----------



## qualitycut

Nm didn't refresh I guess.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1718569 said:


> Geez sounds deadly.


that's what I say to people who shovel their driveway
better let me take care of that for you....works everytime


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1718577 said:


> Guy is in Detroit . Detroit style pizza. MMMMMMMM


Its probably closed now. Have you seen pictures if that city.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1718578 said:


> huh?
> 
> you mean it's still working?.
> 
> It didn't get cold enough.
> 
> Im tired of the stupid thing


When they first started talking about bringing back the weather ball that used to be on Northwest Bank, I thought it would be cool...

Then they rolled out that thing and I was thoroughly unimpressed...


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1718584 said:


> Its probably closed now. Have you seen pictures if that city.


Congrats on 31100. Nicole Curtis from Rehab Addict is bound determined to save the whole city. Good luck.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1718584 said:


> Its probably closed now. Have you seen pictures if that city.


yup. total mess


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1718586 said:


> Congrats on 31100. Nicole Curtis from Rehab Addict is bound determined to save the whole city. Good luck.


Yea and she said in an episode she doesn't do it for profit.


----------



## CityGuy

You should see Burn, The Documentary on detroit fire. That dept is a mess


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620, pm if you ever catch up to the posts.


----------



## CityGuy

Doretos and chex mix just got destroyed over here. Now what else to eat.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1718590 said:


> You should see Burn, The Documentary on detroit fire. That dept is a mess


Is that the one you guys we're coming to see in my area last year? Well close to me anyway.


----------



## CityGuy

14 to go. Not going to make it tonight


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1718594 said:


> Is that the one you guys we're coming to see in my area last year? Well close to me anyway.


Thats it. Got in on dvd for like 40 bucks. Well worth it


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1718596 said:


> Thats it. Got in on dvd for like 40 bucks. Well worth it


Just looked all on-demand has it the trailer.


----------



## CityGuy

I like to show either that or a vidoe from a guy named Rick Lasky to new firefighters on their first class day. Really puts the job in perspective for them and makes them think about why they are there


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1718598 said:


> Just looked all on-demand has it the trailer.


Parts of it are on you tube.


----------



## CityGuy

Is everyone else seeing a little ref thing on the upper right corner of their post to click to report the post? Or is it just me?


----------



## CityGuy

19 more to go. Starting to crash now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1718602 said:


> Is everyone else seeing a little ref thing on the upper right corner of their post to click to report the post? Or is it just me?


Its always there. I think I'm out Hamel. You win.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1718602 said:


> Is everyone else seeing a little ref thing on the upper right corner of their post to click to report the post? Or is it just me?


On mobile its the two !! Under the reply.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1718605 said:


> Its always there. I think I'm out Hamel. You win.


Going to catch ya.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1718605 said:


> Its always there. I think I'm out Hamel. You win.


Never noticed before. I am out as well


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1718603 said:


> 19 more to go. Starting to crash now.


Get it tomorrow. I'm out also.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1718608 said:


> Never noticed before. I am out as well


Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1718607 said:


> Going to catch ya.


Ok now I'm back.

The Nam and GFS both have an inch or a little better Tuesday. How bout that for a weather related comeback post.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1718590 said:


> You should see Burn, The Documentary on detroit fire. That dept is a mess


Was going to say that... it's a complete disaster...


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1718611 said:


> Ok now I'm back.
> 
> The Nam and GFS both have an inch or a little better Tuesday. How bout that for a weather related comeback post.


 an inch wont do me any good


----------



## qualitycut

At this point its been so long since the last inch I wont add the two together.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1718611 said:


> Ok now I'm back.
> 
> The Nam and GFS both have an inch or a little better Tuesday. How bout that for a weather related comeback post.


Annnnnnnnd you beat me to it... just refreshed the met gen...


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1718613 said:


> an inch wont do me any good


Its on its way up though. These clippers turn into 1.5" or 2 before you know it. FWIW an inch doesn't help me either.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1718618 said:


> Its on its way up though. These clippers turn into 1.5" or 2 before you know it. FWIW an inch doesn't help me either.


I could use a push or two soon.


----------



## unit28

Including the cities of...st. Paul
1133 pm cst fri jan 10 2014

.rest of tonight...cloudy. Areas of freezing drizzle and a slight
chance of snow late in the evening...then areas of freezing
drizzle after midnight. Areas of fog after midnight. Lows around
20. West winds around 5 mph. Chance of precipitation 20 percent.

Djag's asleep so I can post this now,,,


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1718618 said:


> Its on its way up though. These clippers turn into 1.5" or 2 before you know it. FWIW an inch doesn't help me either.


upper 30's sunday for minniapolis


----------



## unit28

alphabet has an e too,
geeez


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1718623 said:


> Including the cities of...st. Paul
> 1133 pm cst fri jan 10 2014
> 
> .rest of tonight...cloudy. Areas of freezing drizzle and a slight
> chance of snow late in the evening...then areas of freezing
> drizzle after midnight. Areas of fog after midnight. Lows around
> 20. West winds around 5 mph. Chance of precipitation 20 percent.
> 
> *Djag's asleep so I can post this now,,,*


Hahaha... knock yourself out... I'm starting to get your cryptic methods!


----------



## unit28

hope I wake up tomorrow with more presents undrer the tree


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;1718627 said:


> Hahaha... knock yourself out... I'm starting to get your cryptic methods!


keep an eye on that barro line Sunday night- Monday


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1718628 said:


> hope I wake up tomorrow with more presents undrer the tree


Chriatmas is over you should not have a tree up. Lol or get presents.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1718630 said:


> Chriatmas is over you should not have a tree up. Lol or get presents.


I believe!

seriously though it will be leaving and going outside by the bird feeders.

I live on 65 acres with nothing but trees.

Wife said put it there so the birds can hide.

I just say....yes dear.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1718629 said:


> keep an eye on that barro line Sunday night- Monday


Sounds like it's looking to set up fairly close to us


----------



## Polarismalibu

Anyone know how the snow is up by hinckley for snowmobiling? Looking to get out and ride this weekend and we have free rooms to use at the casino


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1718507 said:


> If I keep this up I will sneak up on green


You have to get up early if you want to pass me.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1718605 said:


> Its always there. I think I'm out Hamel. You win.


I think I win!!


----------



## Green Grass

unit28;1718632 said:


> I believe!
> 
> seriously though it will be leaving and going outside by the bird feeders.
> 
> I live on 65 acres with nothing but trees.
> 
> Wife said put it there so the birds can hide.
> 
> I just say....yes dear.


Its ok I took mine down yesterday


----------



## Green Grass

It is like I am the only person awake at this time of the morning.


----------



## Green Grass

Don't you guys know it is snowing!!!


----------



## Green Grass

Hello???????


----------



## Green Grass

I wonder if I can will in a page by myself.


----------



## Green Grass

28 foggy dark outside


----------



## Green Grass

Still 28 outside


----------



## Green Grass

Still foggy outside.


----------



## Green Grass

And yep it is still dark outside.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamel how are you going to catch me if you are sleeping?


----------



## Deershack

you trying to carry the site by yourself?


----------



## Green Grass

Know I know what lwnmwrman feels like when he takes to him self.


----------



## Green Grass

Deershack;1718658 said:


> you trying to carry the site by yourself?


Someone is alive!!!!


----------



## Green Grass

There went the chance to have a page of only me.


----------



## Green Grass

Guess I will go to bed.


----------



## Deershack

sorry about that


----------



## Deershack

Right behind you. Going to a gun show in the morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Damn you guys were busy last night....


----------



## SnowGuy73

28, fog and mist. 

05:19


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS has no mention of snow at all tomorrow now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1718672 said:


> NWS has no mention of snow at all tomorrow now.


Same with accu.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Some #slickery spots out here this morning, be careful.


----------



## TKLAWN

For those checking in just skip the last 15 pages. There is nothing there anyways.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Replacement guy on 5 says 1-2" Monday night into Tuesday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Jessica miles upper parts are looking tasteful!

29.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Why is the stupid cold coming back at the end of the week? My % has gone up for Monday. Its now 40%&30%


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;1718633 said:


> Sounds like it's looking to set up fairly close to us


prolly not setting up that close with the LPS
however
the vortex could be strong, plus---, deepening colomn and wind convergence will carry "some" precip here.

check forecasts for dews and temps on graphs,---
temps below dews are going to raise pops
humidity will be high and saturation will be no problem

after the MN TUE clipper, in the middle of next week upper atmsphr wind speed will be fast just another clipper to watch in that one



Polarismalibu;1718635 said:


> Anyone know how the snow is up by hinckley for snowmobiling? Looking to get out and ride this weekend and we have free rooms to use at the casino


 traffic going to McGreggor yesterday sucked, As far as Hinckly I'm guessing {just a guess}...trails might be beat down pretty good, but the temps are good for a ride no doubt..
roads will be slippery up there on Sunday...likely



Green Grass;1718650 said:


> Don't you guys know it is snowing!!!


Yep I just didn't feel the need to call Jago ATTM....lol



SnowGuy73;1718679 said:


> Some #slickery spots out here this morning, be careful.


and tomorrow in other areas as far as being *&^*slickery

And then this NWS update....

658 AM CST SAT JAN 11 2014

THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR PORTIONS OF EASTERN NORTH
DAKOTA...WEST CENTRAL AND NORTHWEST MINNESOTA.

.DAY ONE...TODAY AND TONIGHT

A BAND OF FREEZING RAIN IS POSSIBLE TONIGHT THROUGHOUT EASTERN
NORTH DAKOTA INTO WESTERN MINNESOTA LATE TONIGHT INTO SUNDAY
MORNING. THIS WOULD CREATE VERY ICY ROADS IF IT OCCURS...SO USE
CAUTION AND STAY TUNED TO LATER FORECASTS.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...SUNDAY THROUGH FRIDAY

SEVERAL FAST MOVING WEATHER SYSTEMS MAY BRING HAZARDOUS WEATHER
THE THE REGION SUNDAY NIGHT THROUGH THURSDAY. WINDS MAY PRODUCE
BLOWING SNOW IN THE RED RIVER VALLEY SUNDAY NIGHT. THE ENTIRE
REGION COULD RECEIVE LIGHT SNOW ACCUMULATIONS MONDAY AND MONDAY
NIGHT. A MORE POTENT SYSTEM COULD BRING VERY STRONG WINDS TO THE
AREA WEDNESDAY NIGHT INTO THURSDAY...AND BLOWING SNOW WOULD
RESULT. STAY TUNED TO THE LATEST FORECASTS ON THESE POTENTIAL
WEATHER HAZARDS.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Funny down south they were freaking out about freezing temps last week and now have a tornado warning


----------



## unit28

tttornado?

what's next,
earth quakes?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I know I'll quite a few different answers. As most of you know I'm slowly looking for another truck to replace my POS ford 6.0. If you were to buy another truck what would it be? Gas or diesel? Brand?


----------



## unit28

the 9 going to talk about snow on your grass


----------



## TKLAWN

unit28;1718726 said:


> the 9 going to talk about snow on your grass


Salt damages grass, who knew?


----------



## qualitycut

What did they say for a high today?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My Monday night % ticked up 10%.

From Stacy to St. Paul the hourly graph snows 1.3" from 7 pm Monday evening until about 10 am Tuesday morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1718746 said:


> What did they say for a high today?


28 today, 40 tomorrow.


----------



## qualitycut

Deershack;1718665 said:


> Right behind you. Going to a gun show in the morning.


The one in Hastings?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Accuweather says snow Monday evening for me, but doesn't list any accumulation.

After posting Thursday night that we were supposed to get 3-6" last night, they're probably a bit gun shy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Forecast discussion says they are going to be raising the %'s to 60-80% for Monday night / Tuesday morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That is it for me for a while. I need to go warm up the skid, get the plow on and head out to start scraping.

Might as well keep the receivables built up.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1718775 said:


> That is it for me for a while. I need to go warm up the skid, get the plow on and head out to start scraping.
> 
> Might as well keep the receivables built up.


Good luck....


----------



## skorum03

So basically what I've read is that if you live in the metro, we aren't actually going to get any significant storms this year.... everything tracks north or south of us, giving borderline precipitations.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1718786 said:


> So basically what I've read is that if you live in the metro, we aren't actually going to get any significant storms this year.... everything tracks north or south of us, giving borderline precipitations.


Sounds about right so far this year.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1718679 said:


> Some #slickery spots out here this morning, be careful.


Take it Ian was on this morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1718789 said:


> Sounds about right so far this year.


Last night I went 45 days out on Accuweather.

The most I came up with is 5" on day in February.

Honestly though, I'm not sure you could forecast a 14" snowfall, other than to say historically you get one or two per year.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1718793 said:


> Take it Ian was on this morning.


It's a mandate from Ian the other forecasters use the stupid hash tags.

They can track twitter posts / retweets and show how many followers are watching / talking on about the weather. Always about the money.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1718794 said:


> Last night I went 45 days out on Accuweather.
> 
> The most I came up with is 5" on day in February.
> 
> Honestly though, I'm not sure you could forecast a 14" snowfall, other than to say historically you get one or two per year.


I saw something similar. Yea I don't think you can unless its like a week out. Not a month.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1718796 said:


> It's a mandate from Ian the other forecasters use the stupid hash tags.
> 
> They can track twitter posts / retweets and show how many followers are watching / talking on about the weather. Always about the money.


All of the weather people on 9 try to be funny and more than just do the weather, gets kind of annoying. Feel like it keeps them from actually getting into detail sometimes.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1718789 said:


> Sounds about right so far this year.


Really annoying. A man has to eat. There isn't much other winter work for us guys.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1718803 said:


> Really annoying. A man has to eat. There isn't much other winter work for us guys.


A few years back I helped a buddy in construction when I felt like it. Was kinda nice to get out of the house once and a while along with making a little beer money.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1718803 said:


> Really annoying. A man has to eat. There isn't much other winter work for us guys.


Did you see that movie last night?


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1718807 said:


> A few years back I helped a buddy in construction when I felt like it. Was kinda nice to get out of the house once and a while along with making a little beer money.


I was thinking about trying to find some side work like that.



qualitycut;1718808 said:


> Did you see that movie last night?


I did. It was great. I read the book and it was all the same. I would recommend reading it. Really hard to watch what those guys went through. Lots of blood and killing. But yeah it was really good.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1718814 said:


> I was thinking about trying to find some side work like that.
> 
> I did. It was great. I read the book and it was all the same. I would recommend reading it. Really hard to watch what those guys went through. Lots of blood and killing. But yeah it was really good.


I will have to go see it. I had 2 cousins in the military one was shot and survived and another was front line infantry so I have heard a lot of stories. It messed them up.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1718817 said:


> I will have to go see it. I had 2 cousins in the military one was shot and survived and another was front line infantry so I have heard a lot of stories. It messed them up.


Yeah, after the movie everyone in the theatre was just speechless


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1718803 said:


> Really annoying. A man has to eat. There isn't much other winter work for us guys.


One of the reasons why I do/did firewood.

My problem now is I have too much snow work.

As chronicled over the last 6 weeks seems like every 3 days I'm doing something with snow.

No time to get wood split.

I have 30 cords in logs waiting to get cut and split, but I'm scraping lots.

If it snows 1.5" Monday night, I'll be working until Thursday, basically a week shot at wood.

Biggest problem with wood is there's not enough money in it to pay someone. Takes about an hour to cut the logs, split and stack. Then another hour +/- to load it back up to sell, stack at the customer's house.

Add in drive time, gas for cutting, splitting, delivering. Chains for the chainsaw.... Blahblahblah you all know the story, you end up with a $20 in your pocket for 5 hours worth of work.

Needless to say, I do firewood for the exercise and to get out of the house.

Biggest issue, a lot of people wait until it's snowing until they remember they need wood.

Missed out on 40 loads 2 weeks leading up to Christmas.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1718830 said:


> One of the reasons why I do/did firewood.
> 
> My problem now is I have too much snow work.
> 
> As chronicled over the last 6 weeks seems like every 3 days I'm doing something with snow.
> 
> No time to get wood split.
> 
> I have 30 cords in logs waiting to get cut and split, but I'm scraping lots.
> 
> If it snows 1.5" Monday night, I'll be working until Thursday, basically a week shot at wood.
> 
> Biggest problem with wood is there's not enough money in it to pay someone. Takes about an hour to cut the logs, split and stack. Then another hour +/- to load it back up to sell, stack at the customer's house.
> 
> Add in drive time, gas for cutting, splitting, delivering. Chains for the chainsaw.... Blahblahblah you all know the story, you end up with a $20 in your pocket for 5 hours worth of work.
> 
> Needless to say, I do firewood for the exercise and to get out of the house.
> 
> Biggest issue, a lot of people wait until it's snowing until they remember they need wood.
> 
> Missed out on 40 loads 2 weeks leading up to Christmas.


Yeah it seems like thats why most guys do it, just to keep themselves busy. I've entertained the idea to maybe try selling some but I don't know. Need to find a good spot to cut and set up the operation. Not at that point yet.


----------



## TKLAWN

I'd like to get a part time job in the winter just to stay busy. I don't really care what it's doing or how much it pays, just for something to do. Plowing is pretty much being available 24/7 so that doesn't really work out. Oh well part of the gig.


----------



## skorum03

TKLAWN;1718840 said:


> I'd like to get a part time job in the winter just to stay busy. I don't really care what it's doing or how much it pays, just for something to do. Plowing is pretty much being available 24/7 so that doesn't really work out. Oh well part of the gig.


I was thinking about trying to do a little bar tending. But I worked in a restaurant for a while and I said, never again.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I hate the days when I'm not smarter than hydraulic "quick" couplers.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1718845 said:


> I hate the days when I'm not smarter than hydraulic "quick" couplers.


Been there before.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1718763 said:


> My Monday night % ticked up 10%.
> 
> From Stacy to St. Paul the hourly graph snows 1.3" from 7 pm Monday evening until about 10 am Tuesday morning.


And same in Maple Grove... looks like a blanket forecast for now


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1718796 said:


> It's a mandate from Ian the other forecasters use the stupid hash tags.
> 
> They can track twitter posts / retweets and show how many followers are watching / talking on about the weather. Always about the money.


From a marketing standpoint I GUESS it makes sense... probably can also help/hurt keeping your job...


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1718845 said:


> I hate the days when I'm not smarter than hydraulic "quick" couplers.


Sure its not every day?


----------



## cbservicesllc

skorum03;1718803 said:


> Really annoying. A man has to eat. There isn't much other winter work for us guys.


And that's where the importance is of building up the savings account and then reinforcing that with monthly accounts comes in. I'm about 50/50 monthly vs hourly/per time. If it doesn't snow a lick I'll still pay all my bills and I can even throw a bone to my guys that need some hours. If it snows like hell, the hourly/per time stuff will make up where I may lose on the monthly. That's what makes townhomes so attractive, they suck, but they're cashflow. You get enough of them and you can afford to pay good guys all winter long to stick around.


----------



## skorum03

cbservicesllc;1718858 said:


> And that's where the importance is of building up the savings account and then reinforcing that with monthly accounts comes in. I'm about 50/50 monthly vs hourly/per time. If it doesn't snow a lick I'll still pay all my bills and I can even throw a bone to my guys that need some hours. If it snows like hell, the hourly/per time stuff will make up where I may lose on the monthly. That's what makes townhomes so attractive, they suck, but they're cashflow. You get enough of them and you can afford to pay good guys all winter long to stick around.


Unfortunately my savings account gets depleted twice per when I make my school payments haha


----------



## cbservicesllc

skorum03;1718861 said:


> Unfortunately my savings account gets depleted twice per when I make my school payments haha


I know... I hear you there... I wish I could put it in and just keep it there too, but then sales tax comes due, tabs for trucks/trailers, breakdowns. There's a lot less in my savings than I planned on this year too...


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1718830 said:


> One of the reasons why I do/did firewood.
> 
> My problem now is I have too much snow work.
> 
> As chronicled over the last 6 weeks seems like every 3 days I'm doing something with snow.
> 
> No time to get wood split.
> 
> I have 30 cords in logs waiting to get cut and split, but I'm scraping lots.
> 
> If it snows 1.5" Monday night, I'll be working until Thursday, basically a week shot at wood.
> 
> Biggest problem with wood is there's not enough money in it to pay someone. Takes about an hour to cut the logs, split and stack. Then another hour +/- to load it back up to sell, stack at the customer's house.
> 
> Add in drive time, gas for cutting, splitting, delivering. Chains for the chainsaw.... Blahblahblah you all know the story, you end up with a $20 in your pocket for 5 hours worth of work.
> 
> Needless to say, I do firewood for the exercise and to get out of the house.
> 
> Biggest issue, a lot of people wait until it's snowing until they remember they need wood.
> 
> Missed out on 40 loads 2 weeks leading up to Christmas.


I've sold 40 cords annually I know what you're saying here

After 20 plus years in the biz {just in TX alone}
I would consider suggesting a pick up by apointment only service in your firewood service.

you don't have the supply to wholesale the stuff, so you need to spend time on your own during the growing season to be prepared and have great looking and seasoned firewood ready ...and charge a premium
Heck even have a dedicated website for it.

I think you might have a couple good helpers who you need to do this "with" you when they're on summer break. And sell some when they're on holiday vacation. Why not, that's when alot of sales happen, Thanksgiving and Christmas both are the best times for this.

Just think about it,

The money it takes to haul stack and deliver...that's money wasted
unless you got a semi , and loads of it going to one location.

How much time and money does it take to deliver 40 loads?
you obviously don't have the time to do that, and you're losing sales
by not doing deliveries...so don't.

And don't get me started on how we did Christmas Light installations.
I'll just say we did over 15G per season on that


----------



## skorum03

cbservicesllc;1718862 said:


> I know... I hear you there... I wish I could put it in and just keep it there too, but then sales tax comes due, tabs for trucks/trailers, breakdowns. There's a lot less in my savings than I planned on this year too...


yeah and vehicle maintenance. Damn, every time I turn around its another $100 part for this truck and that truck.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1718864 said:


> And don't get me started on how we did Christmas Light installations. I'll just say we did over 15G per season on that


I've heard the numbers on that from a few places... RIDICULOUS!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1718864 said:


> I've sold 40 cords annually


At my highest point, we were doing 100 full cord per season of solid oak.

I paid 2 guys 40 hours / week and all they did was cut and split, stack the wood on pallets.

My dad and I would go cut trees every day and haul them home.

It was more to keep busy and keep guys around to plow snow.

Then gas creeps up, guys want to be paid more, and the price of wood (along with all other services) stays roughly the same.

I'm weeding out the customers where we need to stack on a deck or behind the house.

Keeping the ones that take a whole trailer load that we can just dump or stack inside or along the outside front corner of the garage.

Ones where we stack within 15' of the trailer.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1718873 said:


> I've heard the numbers on that from a few places... RIDICULOUS!


Did it an apartment this year, still haven't been paid and I put out the money for the lights.

I'd repo them, but they'd be happy they've been taken down now.


----------



## Green Grass

26 slight wind


----------



## skorum03

Kinda surprised the tread isn't more active this morning. Everyone have a late night out at the tavern or what?


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1718887 said:


> Kinda surprised the tread isn't more active this morning. Everyone have a late night out at the tavern or what?


Probably hanging out with the wife's and kids


----------



## qualitycut

My truck says 28


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1718875 said:


> At my highest point, we were doing 100 full cord per season of solid oak.
> 
> I paid 2 guys 40 hours / week and all they did was cut and split, stack the wood on pallets.
> 
> My dad and I would go cut trees every day and haul them home.
> 
> It was more to keep busy and keep guys around to plow snow.
> 
> Then gas creeps up, guys want to be paid more, and the price of wood (along with all other services) stays roughly the same.
> 
> I'm weeding out the customers where we need to stack on a deck or behind the house.
> 
> Keeping the ones that take a whole trailer load that we can just dump or stack inside or along the outside front corner of the garage.
> 
> Ones where we stack within 15' of the trailer.


Yea that's got to be a tough business. Lots of labor


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I am pretty sure I heard that it was supposed to be sunny today?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1718897 said:


> I am pretty sure I heard that it was supposed to be sunny today?


I think later on.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1718890 said:


> Probably hanging out with the wife's and kids


Nope I talked to myself this morning so I thought I would wait for you guys.


----------



## Greenery

jimslawnsnow;1718716 said:


> I know I'll quite a few different answers. As most of you know I'm slowly looking for another truck to replace my POS ford 6.0. If you were to buy another truck what would it be? Gas or diesel? Brand?


Primarily plow truck with light towing- Chevy 6.0

My buddy is looking for a truck around the 10 grand range. For some reason there are alot of the ford 6.0 available in that range but barely any chevy gassers. Hmm wonder why


----------



## qualitycut

The treated salt I got from gertens melted through about 3 inches of ice since Thursday.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1718897 said:


> I am pretty sure I heard that it was supposed to be sunny today?


Just like you heard 3" yesterday


----------



## qualitycut

I should be able to catch triple s if he stays away for much longer


----------



## qualitycut

19 to go......


----------



## qualitycut

Nws has me at 40% for Monday night, should we be worried or will Lwnmrr get his wish


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1718906 said:


> I should be able to catch triple s if he stays away for much longer


You better keep posting.


----------



## BossPlow614

skorum03;1718868 said:


> yeah and vehicle maintenance. Damn, every time I turn around its another $100 part for this truck and that truck.


I'm right there with you. And with student loan payments, add truck, & mower loans, plus phone bill and everything else.


----------



## Green Grass

I wonder how Hamel did on his test.


----------



## Greenery

unit28;1718864 said:


> I've sold 40 cords annually I know what you're saying here
> 
> After 20 plus years in the biz {just in TX alone}
> I would consider suggesting a pick up by apointment only service in your firewood service.
> 
> you don't have the supply to wholesale the stuff, so you need to spend time on your own during the growing season to be prepared and have great looking and seasoned firewood ready ...and charge a premium
> Heck even have a dedicated website for it.
> 
> I think you might have a couple good helpers who you need to do this "with" you when they're on summer break. And sell some when they're on holiday vacation. Why not, that's when alot of sales happen, Thanksgiving and Christmas both are the best times for this.
> 
> Just think about it,
> 
> The money it takes to haul stack and deliver...that's money wasted
> unless you got a semi , and loads of it going to one location.
> 
> How much time and money does it take to deliver 40 loads?
> you obviously don't have the time to do that, and you're losing sales
> by not doing deliveries...so don't.
> 
> And don't get me started on how we did Christmas Light installations.
> I'll just say we did over 15G per season on that


You did this in texas? Or are you saying you do this here in MN


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1718902 said:


> Just like you heard 3" yesterday


Good point. Problem I've got is I'm doing this scraping but no salting.

My customers a said it will melt off with the temps.

They don't understand air temps don't matter as much as the sun.

Monday morning I'll have thin layers of ice across these lots.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1718911 said:


> Nws has me at 40% for Monday night, should we be worried or will Lwnmrr get his wish


Forecast Discussion and John Dee (yesterday) have a blanket 1-2" over MN right now.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1718918 said:


> Good point. Problem I've got is I'm doing this scraping but no salting.
> 
> My customers a said it will melt off with the temps.
> 
> They don't understand air temps don't matter as much as the sun.
> 
> Monday morning I'll have thin layers of ice across these lots.


They never get it.


----------



## BossPlow614

skorum03;1718887 said:


> Kinda surprised the tread isn't more active this morning. Everyone have a late night out at the tavern or what?


Late night at a party, yes. 3 nights in a row of going out is tough.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Another call for scraping. Won't be sleeping tonight.


----------



## cbservicesllc

greenery;1718900 said:


> Primarily plow truck with light towing- Chevy 6.0
> 
> My buddy is looking for a truck around the 10 grand range. For some reason there are alot of the ford 6.0 available in that range but barely any chevy gassers. Hmm wonder why


Hmmm weird!!

I buy the Ford 7.3's if I can find them... they are built like a brick s**thouse...

I find myself constantly rethinking my next truck purchase... I think all the government required crap has really de-valued the diesel benefit vs. cost...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1718924 said:


> Hmmm weird!!
> 
> I buy the Ford 7.3's if I can find them... they are built like a brick s**thouse...
> 
> I find myself constantly rethinking my next truck purchase... I think all the government required crap has really de-valued the diesel benefit vs. cost...


Now you're catching on..... Although supposedly the new new Dodge 6.7's are supposedly getting better mileage.


----------



## skorum03

BossPlow614;1718921 said:


> Late night at a party, yes. 3 nights in a row of going out is tough.


i've been taking it easy the past week or so. Since new years day actually. Been kinda nice. The old body feels good haha


----------



## cbservicesllc

Sun is poking out here now... going to be headed out for some service calls and scrapping soon... hope we break 32 today, that would help.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1718926 said:


> Now you're catching on..... Although supposedly the new new Dodge 6.7's are supposedly getting better mileage.


Either that or just do a delete kit... but then the DOT catches you... bend over...


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1718915 said:


> I'm right there with you. And with student loan payments, add truck, & mower loans, plus phone bill and everything else.


Then add in a mortgage, cable, utilities, trash, maintenance on the house. Sucks! That's what is nice about a new truck. Payments are the same every month and no maintainince costs besides oil.


----------



## skorum03

Have to scrape a driveway today. Guy was a new customer right around christmas time. Hadn't shoveled once and wants me to scrape it down. I went and looked at it yesterday, good 3 - 4 inches of snow packed down. I salted the piss out of it so we'll see what happens this afternoon


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1718921 said:


> Late night at a party, yes. 3 nights in a row of going out is tough.


O the good old days. Now I can barley handle one night.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1718932 said:


> Have to scrape a driveway today. Guy was a new customer right around christmas time. Hadn't shoveled once and wants me to scrape it down. I went and looked at it yesterday, good 3 - 4 inches of snow packed down. I salted the piss out of it so we'll see what happens this afternoon


You should be good tomorrow.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1718924 said:


> Hmmm weird!!
> 
> I buy the Ford 7.3's if I can find them... they are built like a brick s**thouse...
> 
> I find myself constantly rethinking my next truck purchase... I think all the government required crap has really de-valued the diesel benefit vs. cost...


Yes the regulations kill the gas mileage on them. Since my 6.4 to my 6.7 my mileage has gone up about 3-4 while plowing/hauling and 5-6 highway.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1718932 said:


> Have to scrape a driveway today. Guy was a new customer right around christmas time. Hadn't shoveled once and wants me to scrape it down. I went and looked at it yesterday, good 3 - 4 inches of snow packed down. I salted the piss out of it so we'll see what happens this afternoon


 I would wait till later tonight or tomorrow, going to be close to 40.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Originally Posted by unit28 View Post

I've sold 40 cords annually I know what you're saying here

After 20 plus years in the biz {just in TX alone}
I would consider suggesting a pick up by apointment only service in your firewood service.

you don't have the supply to wholesale the stuff, so you need to spend time on your own during the growing season to be prepared and have great looking and seasoned firewood ready ...and charge a premium
Heck even have a dedicated website for it.

I think you might have a couple good helpers who you need to do this "with" you when they're on summer break. And sell some when they're on holiday vacation. Why not, that's when alot of sales happen, Thanksgiving and Christmas both are the best times for this.

**************************************************

I'm sure most of you have seen this one. Now they just need a stacking
machine add on.


----------



## qualitycut

Well as of today a little more than half of my customers have paid Decembers bill already . Now if only I could get the 2 people who still owe me for may and June


----------



## qualitycut

MNPLOWCO;1718939 said:


> Originally Posted by unit28 View Post
> 
> I've sold 40 cords annually I know what you're saying here
> 
> After 20 plus years in the biz {just in TX alone}
> I would consider suggesting a pick up by apointment only service in your firewood service.
> 
> you don't have the supply to wholesale the stuff, so you need to spend time on your own during the growing season to be prepared and have great looking and seasoned firewood ready ...and charge a premium
> Heck even have a dedicated website for it.
> 
> I think you might have a couple good helpers who you need to do this "with" you when they're on summer break. And sell some when they're on holiday vacation. Why not, that's when alot of sales happen, Thanksgiving and Christmas both are the best times for this.
> 
> **************************************************
> 
> I'm sure most of you have seen this one. Now they just need a stacking
> machine add on.


Yes that thing is awesome.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1718937 said:


> Yes the regulations kill the gas mileage on them. Since my 6.4 to my 6.7 my mileage has gone up about 3-4 while plowing/hauling and 5-6 highway.


Well that's good to know... I get 12-14 on my 6.4


----------



## BossPlow614

skorum03;1718928 said:


> i've been taking it easy the past week or so. Since new years day actually. Been kinda nice. The old body feels good haha


I'm done for a week at least. Since Supercross is tonight once again I'll be watching that and will be sober lol. 
My buddy's older sister that's from Chicago will be in town next weekend & we'll be going downtown & staying at the Graves Hotel so that'll be plenty of drinking for a while.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1718926 said:


> Now you're catching on..... Although supposedly the new new Dodge 6.7's are supposedly getting better mileage.


running down the high way not pulling I get 2x out of mine.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1718947 said:


> Well that's good to know... I get 12-14 on my 6.4


I was getting like 10-12 but I have a REALLY heavy foot. Now I get 14-15 then 18 or so higway.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1718950 said:


> I'm done for a week at least. Since Supercross is tonight once again I'll be watching that and will be sober lol.
> My buddy's older sister that's from Chicago will be in town next weekend & we'll be going downtown & staying at the Graves Hotel so that'll be plenty of drinking for a while.


Is she cute? Cuddle her up


----------



## Greenery

BossPlow614;1718950 said:


> I'm done for a week at least. Since Supercross is tonight once again I'll be watching that and will be sober lol.


 Thats pretty much my Sat night ritual minus the thing you call sober.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1718952 said:


> running down the high way not pulling I get 2x out of mine.


So low 20s? Or what


----------



## Greenery

I swear whenever I pay attention to this thread its a ghost town. I go away for a day or two and there will literally be 20-30 new pages.


----------



## qualitycut

greenery;1718963 said:


> Thats pretty much my Sat night ritual minus the thing you call sober.


What channel is it usually on? Speed? Used to watch ot when I was youger when Jeremy McGrath raced.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Fwiw, ice pack is not coming up yet, even with the skid plow.

Gonna start laying salt and charge the customer.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1718971 said:


> Fwiw, ice pack is not coming up yet, even with the skid plow.
> 
> Gonna start laying salt and charge the customer.


I have a lot we salted the crap out of, there is a river running down it this morning but some of the thicker ice is still intact.


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1718968 said:


> So low 20s? Or what


20's. Wow

My duramax gets 12-13 loaded or unloaded, trailer or no trailer, day or night, windy or calm. It makes no difference.

It is in a c\c with a ten foot dump box though. The cab protecter makes an awful nice air scoop, im guessing id gain a mpg or two if I took it off.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1718968 said:


> So low 20s? Or what


yeah low to mid 20's


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1718976 said:


> yeah low to mid 20's


On a new new one?? '13 or '14?

Auto?

You know what your gears are?

And you need to run DEF now, right?

And are doing calculations off the odometer?

Or just looking at what the computer says you're getting?


----------



## unit28

greenery;1718917 said:


> You did this in texas? Or are you saying you do this here in MN


texas.
all oak $250 face cord

I just got to the point of dumping it in the driveway 
{city lots}
grabbing a check and heading to the next one.

I still have my trailer that hauls 4 cords
hmmm


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1718978 said:


> On a new new one?? '13 or '14?
> 
> Auto?
> 
> You know what your gears are?
> 
> And you need to run DEF now, right?
> 
> And are doing calculations off the odometer?
> 
> Or just looking at what the computer says you're getting?


 Are you bobcating and texting again.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1718978 said:


> On a new new one?? '13 or '14?
> 
> Auto?
> 
> You know what your gears are?
> 
> And you need to run DEF now, right?


yeah a 2013 crew 6.7 auto trans 3.42 rear end. it does run DEF which is minor. I have almost 10,000 miles on it and will need to fill it for a second time. which it only holds 5 gallons so I will have to put 4 in it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

greenery;1718982 said:


> Are you bobcating and texting again.


No, at Menard's. Forgot my scoop shovel to fling salt around. Need another one anyways.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1718984 said:


> yeah a 2013 crew 6.7 auto trans 3.42 rear end. it does run DEF which is minor. I have almost 10,000 miles on it and will need to fill it for a second time. which it only holds 5 gallons so I will have to put 4 in it.


Only issue I have had with DEF is in the winter. The gauge must freeze then all of a sudden will say I'm 200 to empty and filling it won't to anything.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1718987 said:


> No, at Menard's. Forgot my scoop shovel to fling salt around. Need another one anyways.


You weren't kidding when you said you do it old school. Lol


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1718989 said:


> Only issue I have had with DEF is in the winter. The gauge must freeze then all of a sudden will say I'm 200 to empty and filling it won't to anything.


It does freeze but once you drive for like 15 miles it should start to come back as the fluid warms up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1718984 said:


> yeah a 2013 crew 6.7 auto trans 3.42 rear end. it does run DEF which is minor. I have almost 10,000 miles on it and will need to fill it for a second time. which it only holds 5 gallons so I will have to put 4 in it.


I was looking at a set up like that when I bought my '13 Hemi.

I was still gun shy since my '11 only got 10-12 empty, 10 pulling a trailer.

My Hemi got 8, and I could run 125k miles before I made up the difference in cost of engine.

At 18-20, now you're back to making money.

Only problem I have then is getting a dealer to sell me a lifetime warranty. Most won't on the diesel. On my Hemis, I have lifetime bumper to bumper warranties.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1718971 said:


> Fwiw, ice pack is not coming up yet, even with the skid plow.
> 
> Gonna start laying salt and charge the customer.


Good to know, thanks for the recon!



Green Grass;1718984 said:


> yeah a 2013 crew 6.7 auto trans 3.42 rear end. it does run DEF which is minor. I have almost 10,000 miles on it and will need to fill it for a second time. which it only holds 5 gallons so I will have to put 4 in it.


Interesting... I've heard nightmares about DEF and how fast it gets sucked down... I guess that was on a Chevy... poor guy...


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1718992 said:


> I was looking at a set up like that when I bought my '13 Hemi.
> 
> I was still gun shy since my '11 only got 10-12 empty, 10 pulling a trailer.
> 
> My Hemi got 8, and I could run 125k miles before I made up the difference in cost of engine.
> 
> At 18-20, now you're back to making money.
> 
> Only problem I have then is getting a dealer to sell me a lifetime warranty. Most won't on the diesel. On my Hemis, I have lifetime bumper to bumper warranties.


A buddy of mine bought a 250,00 through dodge. I believe


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1718990 said:


> You weren't kidding when you said you do it old school. Lol


It's weekends like this I wish I at least had a tailgate spreader.

Then I get done and think, well, at least I didn't have to worry about getting a tailgate spreader to work.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1718993 said:


> Interesting... I've heard nightmares about DEF and how fast it gets sucked down... I guess that was on a Chevy... poor guy...


Its not bad at all I have filled it once in 15k


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1718997 said:


> It's weekends like this I wish I at least had a tailgate spreader.
> 
> Then I get done and think, well, at least I didn't have to worry about getting a tailgate spreader to work.


I bought one last fall. Sold it to a buddy who o now have salt occasionly, seems like something is always wacky on it. Salt and wires don't mix. Not to mention the rust on his poor truck.


----------



## qualitycut

Just surpassed triple s didn't think it would happen.


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1718960 said:


> Is she cute? Cuddle her up


She is, plus all her friends but they're 28 or something. Pretty hard to pull that off when I'm 22.



qualitycut;1718970 said:


> What channel is it usually on? Speed? Used to watch ot when I was youger when Jeremy McGrath raced.


That's what got me into racing was seeing him race at the dome when I was about 6 yrs old and then my parents got me my first bike for my 8th birthday and I've been addicted ever since and I'll never quit racing as long as I can walk. 

It's on Fox Sports 1. They got rid of Speed channel which kinda sucks, they make the Supercross broadcast like a football game now and spend a lot of time explaining things, etc. like they'd do for football to get the attention of the general public. Good for the sport I suppose.



qualitycut;1718933 said:


> O the good old days. Now I can barley handle one night.


I can barely handle one night also! IF it wasn't for shots of fireball last night I wouldn't have gotten after it because it was hard to drink beer. 2 yrs ago I could do 2 nights in a row easy but now ...


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1718993 said:


> Good to know, thanks for the recon!
> 
> Interesting... I've heard nightmares about DEF and how fast it gets sucked down... I guess that was on a Chevy... poor guy...


The amount of def used is based on fuel usage. The lower the fuel economy the higher the amount of DEF you use.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1719002 said:


> I bought one last fall. Sold it to a buddy who o now have salt occasionly, seems like something is always wacky on it. Salt and wires don't mix. Not to mention the rust on his poor truck.


Buddy of mine has a cheaper Buyers. Same thing. Each time he uses it, has to resplice a wire.

Until I get enough for a Tornado or decent Snow Ex V, I'll hire out the bigger stuff, or do the smaller this way.


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1719002 said:


> I bought one last fall. Sold it to a buddy who o now have salt occasionly, seems like something is always wacky on it. Salt and wires don't mix. Not to mention the rust on his poor truck.


I run a cheap tailgate spreader. I only do two lots with it so obviously a full blown real spreader isnt needed and the lots are too big to do by hand or with a push behind.

It has had zero problems in the four years of use , other than the time I ripped the motor clean off.

I tried running bulk through it the first time the other night. Lets just say what should have taken an hour turned into 4.

Which reminds me I need to search for oc&d to find out where he got his motor for his homemade vibrator.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1719007 said:


> She is, plus all her friends but they're 28 or something. Pretty hard to pull that off when I'm 22.
> ...


No its not try 22 and 45, more experience.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

greenery;1719012 said:


> I run a cheap tailgate spreader. I only do two lots with it so obviously a full blown real spreader isnt needed and the lots are too big to do by hand or with a push behind.
> 
> It has had zero problems in the four years of use , other than the time I ripped the motor clean off.
> 
> I tried running bulk through it the first time the other night. Lets just say what should have taken an hour turned into 4.
> 
> Which reminds me I need to search for oc&d to find out where he got his motor for his homemade vibrator.


That too. Trying to find a snow ex pivot hitch w/vibrator.


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1719007 said:


> She is, plus all her friends but they're 28 or something. Pretty hard to pull that off when I'm 22.


You're just making excuses... put on those fancy jeans and get after it!


----------



## BossPlow614

greenery;1719012 said:


> I run a cheap tailgate spreader. I only do two lots with it so obviously a full blown real spreader isnt needed and the lots are too big to do by hand or with a push behind.
> 
> It has had zero problems in the four years of use , other than the time I ripped the motor clean off.
> 
> I tried running bulk through it the first time the other night. Lets just say what should have taken an hour turned into 4.
> 
> Which reminds me I need to search for oc&d* to find out where he got his motor for his homemade vibrator.*


Something about that statement just sounds plain wrong.


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1719015 said:


> No its not try 22 and 45, more experience.


Not much into cougars


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1719018 said:


> Something about that statement just sounds plain wrong.


Dang. BEAT ME to it....


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1719017 said:


> You're just making excuses... put on those fancy jeans and get after it!


:laughing:
We'll see what happens next Friday night!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This lot is pretty sizeable I'm working on. Second lot for the day was salted last Wednesday, so stuff should be released from the blacktop by now.

Using the new green mix today from NSI, so I will report later.

Might salt and leave this one for tomorrow.


----------



## Greenery

BossPlow614;1719018 said:


> Something about that statement just sounds plain wrong.


Yeah I was gonna word it different but....

By the way if you want to watch oc&d use his vibrator its on youtube. Its pretty mesmerizing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

greenery;1719024 said:


> Yeah I was gonna word it different but....
> 
> By the way if you want to watch oc&d use his vibrator its on youtube. Its pretty mesmerizing.


No comment. Don't want posts edited. Yeah, I'm sure it would be nice to rig up a vibrator on a cheap SALT SPREADER. No other purposes to have a vibrator in this thread, other than to curb ice and snow build up.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1719019 said:


> Not much into cougars


You haven't lived.


----------



## BossPlow614

greenery;1719024 said:


> Yeah I was gonna word it different but....
> 
> By the way if you want to watch *oc&d use his vibrator its on youtube. Its pretty mesmerizing.*




I'll pass 



qualitycut;1719032 said:


> You haven't lived.


HA prsport


----------



## cbservicesllc

Wow... no posts in 20 minutes!

29 and cloudy


----------



## BossPlow614

I noticed that, but this'll get the posts going.

I remember it was Ryde that said I should have an '80s Caprice donked out with 26s, does this suffice?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

FWIW, gonna take more than 20 minutes for the salt to release the ice from the blacktop. 

Also FWIW, there's enough radiant heat where the blacktop that had a glaze to it this morning is now melted off.

Also FWIW #3, MIL called. The house she rents from my wife and I. Well pump won't shut off. I told her to bang it with a hammer, but that didn't work.


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1719062 said:


> I noticed that, but this'll get the posts going.
> 
> I remember it was Ryde that said I should have an '80s Caprice donked out with 26s, does this suffice?


I honestly have no idea what half of that means... am I old?


----------



## ryde307

That's a perfect ride. Now you just need to put a plow on it.


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1719066 said:


> I honestly have no idea what half of that means... am I old?


You may be :laughing:

From Urban Dictionary:

Donks:
classics and larger cars , mostly domestic, lifted and fitted with 20" wheels or greater.Most with bold candy paint and designer inspired "patterned" interiors. Popular in southern states and rap videos ,or with people with to much money and a old car

_yo check out my donks ridin 28's yo. _

Donk:
Any POS late 80's or early 90's American heap (preferably an Impala) that has large enough wheels installed until it resembles (and rides and handles like) a Conestoga wagon. This is done so it sits up high enough so as to be at the same eye level as the Playas with real juice ridin in their Escalades. Adding in a bad candy paint job and Wal-Mart sub box completes the transformation.
With no money left over for necessary suspension and brake upgrades, the lifespan is limited to a few drug runs or the first Police chase, whichever occurs first.

_
That donk is fly and ridin high._



ryde307;1719069 said:


> That's a perfect ride. Now you just need to put a plow on it.


:laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1719073 said:


> You may be :laughing:
> 
> From Urban Dictionary:
> 
> Donks:
> classics and larger cars , mostly domestic, lifted and fitted with 20" wheels or greater.Most with bold candy paint and designer inspired "patterned" interiors. Popular in southern states and rap videos ,or with people with to much money and a old car
> 
> _yo check out my donks ridin 28's yo. _
> 
> Donk:
> Any POS late 80's or early 90's American heap (preferably an Impala) that has large enough wheels installed until it resembles (and rides and handles like) a Conestoga wagon. This is done so it sits up high enough so as to be at the same eye level as the Playas with real juice ridin in their Escalades. Adding in a bad candy paint job and Wal-Mart sub box completes the transformation.
> With no money left over for necessary suspension and brake upgrades, the lifespan is limited to a few drug runs or the first Police chase, whichever occurs first.
> 
> _
> That donk is fly and ridin high._
> 
> :laughing:


Urban dictionary.... I see an edit on the horizon.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1719076 said:


> Urban dictionary.... I see an edit on the horizon.


I don't see anything wrong with the content of my post though?


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1719065 said:


> FWIW, gonna take more than 20 minutes for the salt to release the ice from the blacktop.
> 
> Also FWIW, there's enough radiant heat where the blacktop that had a glaze to it this morning is now melted off.
> 
> Also FWIW #3, MIL called. The house she rents from my wife and I. Well pump won't shut off. I told her to bang it with a hammer, but that didn't work.


bigger hammer!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1719080 said:


> I don't see anything wrong with the content of my post though?


We didn't see anything wrong with the rest that got removed either...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1719080 said:


> I don't see anything wrong with the content of my post though?


Might have just been what was referenced at Urban Dictionary that cause the last rounds of edits....

Or was the last round of edits when shopping opportunities were being discussed around d the warehouse district, namely off of Washington and what, 3rd??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just trying to figure out the keywords that cause edits, cause there are some quick edits at times.


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1719083 said:


> We didn't see anything wrong with the rest that got removed either...





LwnmwrMan22;1719084 said:


> Might have just been what was referenced at Urban Dictionary that cause the last rounds of edits....
> 
> Or was the last round of edits when shopping opportunities were being discussed around d the warehouse district, namely off of Washington and what, 3rd??





LwnmwrMan22;1719085 said:


> Just trying to figure out the keywords that cause edits, cause there are some quick edits at times.


Very interesting.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1719084 said:


> Might have just been what was referenced at Urban Dictionary that cause the last rounds of edits....
> 
> Or was the last round of edits when shopping opportunities were being discussed around d the warehouse district, namely off of Washington and what, 3rd??


That is probably the store Snow is at now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drivelane with NSI's North Pro Plus.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drive lane right next to it with ThawMaster/RapidMelt, same product different label depending on vendor.


----------



## CityGuy

I am back from testing. Practicles are passed and written seemed easy.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1719110 said:


> I am back from testing. Practicles are passed and written seemed easy.


did everyone pass there paractiles?


----------



## BossPlow614

Somewhat snow related, at the Green Expo I had a sales guy from Crysteel try to tell me a 9'2" Stainless DXT weighed the same as an 8'2" VXT because his Duramax sagged about the same when he lifted the plow... right  
They're over 200 lbs heavier.


----------



## Green Grass

BossPlow614;1719118 said:


> Somewhat snow related, at the Green Expo I had a sales guy from Crysteel try to tell me a 9'2" Stainless DXT weighed the same as an 8'2" VXT because his Duramax sagged about the same when he lifted the plow... right
> They're over 200 lbs heavier.


How could you think a foot of extra metal weighs the same


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1719094 said:


> Drivelane with NSI's North Pro Plus.


what caused the right side to be melted already natural or from the pro plus?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If you can get under it.... It peels up nice.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1719121 said:


> what caused the right side to be melted already natural or from the pro plus?


In house guy salts those areas. They were black to begin with.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1719122 said:


> If you can get under it.... It peels up nice.


Get back to work


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1719122 said:


> If you can get under it.... It peels up nice.


I should try to go get my driveway clear.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1719125 said:


> Get back to work


I'm in a Cat. One hand.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1719129 said:


> I'm in a Cat. One hand.


Not sure I want to know about the other hand


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1718916 said:


> I wonder how Hamel did on his test.


posted about it.....


----------



## qualitycut

I would post a pic of what I just scraped of the back patio but its all yellow. Darn dogs.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1719131 said:


> posted about it.....


You find out anymore info?


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1719134 said:


> You find out anymore info?


have you heard anything?


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1719135 said:


> have you heard anything?


Not yet still waiting. Hamel talked to someone I think.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1719112 said:


> did everyone pass there paractiles?


not sure if they did or not. I did not see anyone go back for round 2


----------



## qualitycut

Lmwrr told ya the sun would come out later


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1719134 said:


> You find out anymore info?


Dan was not there so I will call him on monday and see what I can find out for you.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Thaw master/Rapid melt lane after being scraped down.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1719150 said:


> Thaw master/Rapid melt lane after being scraped down.


Looking good


----------



## CityGuy

SSS been here today? Have not read all the way back


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1719146 said:


> Dan was not there so I will call him on monday and see what I can find out for you.


Awesome, really appreciate it. Green got a head start on ya at about 3am


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1719152 said:


> SSS been here today? Have not read all the way back


Nope didn't you notice I blew by him already. Was 40 post behind him.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1719150 said:


> Thaw master/Rapid melt lane after being scraped down.


Look at that truck in the background there are no big dents!


----------



## Green Grass

I want to know who keeps taking my ice scraper!! I have lost two and they do not leave the house!


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1719153 said:


> Awesome, really appreciate it. Green got a head start on ya at about 3am


I see that.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1719153 said:


> Awesome, really appreciate it. Green got a head start on ya at about 3am


he stayed up later then me


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1719154 said:


> Nope didn't you notice I blew by him already. Was 40 post behind him.


I see that.


----------



## Green Grass

I wonder what happened to SSS


----------



## Green Grass

29 calm and sunny


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1719161 said:


> he stayed up later then me


No I think he woke up earlier.lol


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1719164 said:


> I wonder what happened to SSS


Still dizzy from skating and drinking last night?


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1719168 said:


> Still dizzy from skating and drinking last night?


maybe he is hung over today


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1719168 said:


> Still dizzy from skating and drinking last night?


That was funny. Triple axle


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

North Pro Plus side after going over 3 times with the skid.

This was put down before the Thaw/Rapid material.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1719177 said:


> North Pro Plus side after going over 3 times with the skid.
> 
> This was put down before the Thaw/Rapid material.


Would a bucket give you a better cut on it? Just asking


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1719177 said:


> North Pro Plus side after going over 3 times with the skid.
> 
> This was put down before the Thaw/Rapid material.


So what's the verdict on the better product?


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1719172 said:


> maybe he is hung over today


May have the bottle flu


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Went back over the Thaw/Rapid area.


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone else on here like the dot sting location page on facebook?


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1719195 said:


> Anyone else on here like the dot sting location page on facebook?


yeah awhile ago.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1719197 said:


> yeah awhile ago.


Its helped me dodge a few.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1719195 said:


> Anyone else on here like the dot sting location page on facebook?


When I see where there set up I call everyone I know and tell them where there at


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1719180 said:


> So what's the verdict on the better product?


Thaw/Rapid, no questions asked. Gonna scrape what I can with the skid then run to Menard's and get another 20 bags for the rest. Only had 5 left.

11% rebate too.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1719195 said:


> Anyone else on here like the dot sting location page on facebook?


yup.................


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1719198 said:


> Its helped me dodge a few.


chicken coops too.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1719198 said:


> Its helped me dodge a few.


I have to drive past them all the time because they are always sitting on hwy 12 in maple plain.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1719200 said:


> Thaw/Rapid, no questions asked. Gonna scrape what I can with the skid then run to Menard's and get another 20 bags for the rest. Only had 5 left.
> 
> 11% rebate too.


What is the price difference? Rapid cheaper?


----------



## qualitycut

Kstp says 1-2 Monday-Tuesday. Surprise surprise


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1719204 said:


> What is the price difference? Rapid cheaper?


NSI is .60/ bag cheaper. Sans rebate.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Had 3 that wanted to be done. One had 3/8" the other had the same in the main drive and 6" in then other lane from them piling snow when we didn't have enough to plow. The other one did it themselves by the time I got there. Had a chat with them and straitened it out. They were the ones that always called


----------



## Greenery

Anyone interested in a open snowmobile trailer?

8.5x10+V. Drive on/off tilt. Fold down front ramps.

New tires, rims, hubs, bearings last year.


----------



## CityGuy

Wow it got slow in here again.


----------



## CityGuy

Everyone must be enjoying the nice weather.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1719238 said:


> Everyone must be enjoying the nice weather.


Or a few beers? Hows the no smoking going


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1719240 said:


> Or a few beers? Hows the no smoking going


only had 8 today. I chalk part of that up to the test stress. Only 1 since home


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1719238 said:


> Everyone must be enjoying the nice weather.


or dealing with kids!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1719250 said:


> or dealing with kids!


Sounds like a personal problem. :realmad::realmad:


----------



## cbservicesllc

Glad I went and scrapped and threw some North Pro Plus down... back to black!


----------



## unit28

oh boy......


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1719260 said:


> Glad I went and scrapped and threw some North Pro Plus down... back to black!


Melting nicely.


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;1719261 said:


> oh boy......


What are you oh boying?


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1719256 said:


> Sounds like a personal problem. :realmad::realmad:


they are in your driveway now i dropped them off. Your wife should be good with them!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1719267 said:


> they are in your driveway now i dropped them off. Your wife should be good with them!


Cool. the perfect birth control.


----------



## qualitycut

Well im out for a bit headed to the kod


----------



## unit28

the south again....
Jimmer and banno 2-4

Just looked at main impact of the clipper, meaning where the highest precip will be. 
I just checked NOAA maps It hits IL pretty good under current map analysis. But the wind divergence spread moisture back this way if I'm right about the winds.

we're in the lower precip range here....southern MN up to 2-4 per NWS Monday night


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Before. No salt.










After.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1719274 said:


> Well im out for a bit headed to the kod


Have fun....


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1719274 said:


> Well im out for a bit headed to the kod


Money burning a hole in your pocket. xysportxysport


----------



## Green Grass

I wonder what happened to snow today?


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;1719276 said:


> the south again....
> Jimmer and banno 2-4
> 
> Just looked at main impact of the clipper, meaning where the highest precip will be.
> I just checked NOAA maps It hits IL pretty good under current map analysis. But the SW wind divergence spread moisture back this way if I'm right about the winds.
> 
> we're in the lower precip range here....southern MN up to 2-4 per NWS Monday night


Sounds like were missing out again.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1719283 said:


> I wonder what happened to snow today?


He said he had plans of some sort.


----------



## CityGuy

28 
Sunny

WC 21


----------



## CityGuy

NWS show 60 percent 1-3 for monday night


----------



## unit28

Hamelfire;1719284 said:


> Sounds like were missing out again.


we'll have saturation to work with
I'm not discounting something here
by any means


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1719276 said:


> the south again....
> Jimmer and banno 2-4
> 
> Just looked at main impact of the clipper, meaning where the highest precip will be.
> I just checked NOAA maps It hits IL pretty good under current map analysis. But the wind divergence spread moisture back this way if I'm right about the winds.
> 
> we're in the lower precip range here....southern MN up to 2-4 per NWS Monday night


I'm at 1-3 here which seems about right. The NAM seems to center the whole thing right around the metro. GFS has it way south of the metro entirely.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1719295 said:


> I'm at 1-3 here which seems about right. The NAM seems to center the whole thing right around the metro. GFS has it way south of the metro entirely.


He is alive! !!!!


----------



## BossPlow614

What is KOD?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Euro from this morning has the snow over the metro just like the NAM.


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1719299 said:


> What is KOD?


King of Diamonds. Never been though.


----------



## Green Grass

BossPlow614;1719299 said:


> What is KOD?


my guess is King of Women's best friend


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1719299 said:


> What is KOD?


A place downtown where quality will spend a lot of money soon...

EDIT: 31 and mostly sunny


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1719297 said:


> He is alive! !!!!


I am. Hockey practice, skating outside and sleeping in until 9:00 have take up the day. I back now though.!


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1719304 said:


> A place downtown where quality will spend a lot of money soon...


maybe where Snow is hanging out today


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1719304 said:


> A place downtown where quality will spend a lot of money soon...


I think that's where you can buy fancy jeans.


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1719299 said:


> What is KOD?


Kinda like that place we got in trouble for talking about. But the serve beer.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1719305 said:


> I am. Hockey practice, skating outside and sleeping in until 9:00 have take up the day. I back now though.!


sleeping till 9:00


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1719306 said:


> maybe where Snow is hanging out today


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1719305 said:


> I am. Hockey practice, skating outside and sleeping in until 9:00 have take up the day. I back now though.!


Whats that like to sleep to 9


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1719312 said:


> Whats that like to sleep to 9


you don't have kids you can sleep till 9 tomorrow!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1719302 said:


> my guess is King of Women's best friend


I like this one best...


----------



## CityGuy

From the number 5

We're aiming for the upper 30's to near 40 tomorrow (Sunday)! This "January Thaw" will be brief, however, as Monday brings back the sobering middle 20's. Monday night could be interesting. A quick clipper system will travel along the I-94 corridor and drop generally 1"-2" of snow. While that may not sound like a lot, the current timing places the snowfall during the rush hour Tuesday morning. Have a great weekend everyone! -Meteorologist Sam Ryan


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1719314 said:


> you don't have kids you can sleep till 9 tomorrow!


only if I go to bed at 3 am.

6 hrs at best here


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1719309 said:


> sleeping till 9:00





Hamelfire;1719312 said:


> Whats that like to sleep to 9


Well it happens once or twice a year. My wife was out at like 8 last night. I made it to about 1:00 a.m and my wife was nice enough to not wake me up. Something tells me this will come back to bite me. I was out the door at 5a.m. yesterday so it balances out.


----------



## qualitycut

They got their top grade dancers going tonight


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1719304 said:


> A place downtown where quality will spend a lot of money soon...
> 
> EDIT: 31 and mostly sunny


Its in inver grove mile from my house.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1719276 said:


> the south again....
> Jimmer and banno 2-4
> 
> Just looked at main impact of the clipper, meaning where the highest precip will be.
> I just checked NOAA maps It hits IL pretty good under current map analysis. But the wind divergence spread moisture back this way if I'm right about the winds.
> 
> we're in the lower precip range here....southern MN up to 2-4 per NWS Monday night


Believe it when I see it. If it snows will be 1 1/4"- 1 3/8"


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1719324 said:


> Believe it when I see it. If it snows will be 1 1/4"- 1 3/8"


Probably what's new.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I will take it at Tuesday morning rush hour.

Means it should be done by 10 am. Get townhomes done, start commercials when as they close.

I should be done sometime Thursday.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1719329 said:


> I will take it at Tuesday morning rush hour.
> 
> Means it should be done by 10 am. Get townhomes done, start commercials when as they close.
> *
> I should be done sometime Thursday.*




:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

I should be done sometime Thursday.[/QUOTE]

Thats about it too.


----------



## CityGuy

I just love plowing with all the retards on the road.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh, and get ready for salt calls if you guys do them.

The area on the right of my North Pro Plus pic where my trailer was parked, that was already melted earlier today, I can barely stand there, solid ice already.

It was on the south side even.


----------



## CityGuy

27

wc 19

Winds sw at 7


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1719335 said:


> Oh, and get ready for salt calls if you guys do them.
> 
> The area on the right of my North Pro Plus pic where my trailer was parked, that was already melted earlier today, I can barely stand there, solid ice already.
> 
> It was on the south side even.


Well at least I am not on call this weekend. Watch out for next weekend.


----------



## CityGuy

This could be a cool idea

http://makezine.com/projects/remote-control-snowblower/


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1719300 said:


> Euro from this morning has the snow over the metro just like the NAM.


Man... one of these days i'm going to find your secret source...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm still at 20/40/20 for Monday- Tuesday.

However I have 2" by 5 pm Tuesday.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1719323 said:


> Its in inver grove mile from my house.


Got all my locations mixed up!


----------



## CityGuy

MMMMMM Fat Matts pizza


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1719346 said:


> MMMMMM Fat Matts pizza


I should have told my wife to spit in it


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1719348 said:


> I should have told my wife to spit in it


Thats why I waited to tell you after.


----------



## unit28

ever have an orange sunkist pop with vanilla ice cream?

The new ice dream float...pretty sweat

after the clipper passes here I think it gets IL with heavier precip


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1719359 said:


> ever have an orange sunkist pop with vanilla ice cream?
> 
> The new ice dream float...pretty sweat
> 
> after the clipper passes here I think it gets IL with heavier precip


That map almost has me out of it.

Time to fix a well pump before I get my other properties cleared.


----------



## unit28

Anyone watching snowtrax?

On OD Channel now
Last week mountain sled ride was awesome

In Canada today on skidoo 900's

Edit not on 900 skidoos I gussied


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1719359 said:


> ever have an orange sunkist pop with vanilla ice cream?
> 
> The new ice dream float...pretty sweat
> 
> after the clipper passes here I think it gets IL with heavier precip


Try it with captain coke or jack and coke


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1719361 said:


> That map almost has me out of it.
> 
> Time to fix a well pump before I get my other properties cleared.


I don't see it missing us

Should be light not sure on duration yet

You get a bigger hammer?


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1719368 said:


> Try it with captain coke or jack and coke


I should...


----------



## unit28

Doing a review on the 900's


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1719382 said:


> Doing a review on the 900's


The posts in 900s or what


----------



## unit28

was the skidoo 900's
I know nothing about sleds but that one is a tripple with a fuel saving switch, speed limiter etc.

IMo it's not loud enough.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Can't there be anything more interesting on TV? Watching here comes the boom for at least the 3rd time


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1719401 said:


> Can't there be anything more interesting on TV? Watching here comes the boom for at least the 3rd time


I just got done watching things bounce around.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1719404 said:


> I just got done watching things bounce around.


Never heard of it


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1719401 said:


> Can't there be anything more interesting on TV? Watching here comes the boom for at least the 3rd time


Wild game in 30


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1719406 said:


> Never heard of it


Not a tv show. He is refering to a topic we cannot discuss


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1719406 said:


> Never heard of it


They accept one dollar bills


----------



## CityGuy

I think I will wash the car and truck tomorrow as long as its warm


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1719413 said:


> They accept one dollar bills


Yeah after I got done posting it I thought about it.


----------



## CityGuy

Only 11632 behind

Snow where are you to help


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1719417 said:


> Only 11632 behind
> 
> Snow where are you to help


At this rate we'll catch them by next week!


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1719417 said:


> Only 11632 behind
> 
> Snow where are you to help


Didn't see him at the king


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1719413 said:


> They accept one dollar bills


I bet they accept a lot more then one dollar bills.


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1719418 said:


> At this rate we'll catch them by next week!


Only if it does not snow this week.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1719413 said:


> They accept one dollar bills


That's part of why 1in 16 dollar bills has feces on it.

I almost bought one of those joints in 99/2000


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1719422 said:


> Didn't see him at the king


did you check the private areas?


----------



## CityGuy

24

wc 18


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1719427 said:


> did you check the private areas?


Quality checked everywhere. I am sure of that


----------



## Ranger620

jimslawnsnow;1719401 said:


> Can't there be anything more interesting on TV? Watching here comes the boom for at least the 3rd time


Saints seatle game was purty good. Now the wild


----------



## qualitycut

I sniffed around didn't find him


----------



## Ranger620

Scratch that saints recoverd the on side kick


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1719437 said:


> Saints seatle game was purty good. Now the wild


Its not over yet


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1719440 said:


> Its not over yet


Ha ha dumb a** saints way to loose it


----------



## CityGuy

Ok who's lot is this?


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1719448 said:


> Ok who's lot is this?


Must be one of LMN's hahah.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1719448 said:


> Ok who's lot is this?


mwrman will get there soon he is still working at it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1719361 said:


> That map almost has me out of it.
> 
> Time to fix a well pump before I get my other properties cleared.


This project just turned into a 6 hour project.

Excellent timing.


----------



## CityGuy

Volunteers fire and ems no need to worry about health care. You are now exempt.

http://www.jems.com/article/news/treasury-department-exempts-volunteer-em


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1719451 said:


> mwrman will get there soon he is still working at it.


Gonna have ta wait now.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1719453 said:


> This project just turned into a 6 hour project.
> 
> Excellent timing.


whats wrong with it??


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1719456 said:


> Gonna have ta wait now.


It will melt by july or so


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1719454 said:


> Volunteers fire and ems no need to worry about health care. You are now exempt.
> 
> http://www.jems.com/article/news/treasury-department-exempts-volunteer-em


yeah who wants that stuff any way.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;1719437 said:


> Saints seatle game was purty good. Now the wild


Not really a fan


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1719460 said:


> yeah who wants that stuff any way.


IF I did not have it I surley would not get it becasue a certain president told me too.

On top of that small cities similar to ours just don't have the funds and the hours and not consistant to justify it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Figure skating Championships on Channel 11 tonight. Thats what I'll be watching. Need to get some more ideas for my backyard routine. Thumbs Up


Olympics trip is on the line here!!


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1719464 said:


> IF I did not have it I surley would not get it becasue a certain president told me too.
> 
> On top of that small cities similar to ours just don't have the funds and the hours and not consistant to justify it.


The small cities would have to combine and make full time fire districts if they had to give out insurance. I already have insurance so I don't need to listen to that President guy.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1719467 said:


> Figure skating Championships on Channel 11 tonight. Thats what I'll be watching. Need to get some more ideas for my backyard routine. Thumbs Up


Adding a triple lux to your routine?


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1719467 said:


> Figure skating Championships on Channel 11 tonight. Thats what I'll be watching. Need to get some more ideas for my backyard routine. Thumbs Up


are you on there???


----------



## Green Grass

Hamel Cops is on spike and the cop got knocked out and the FD kicked the dudes a$$


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1719445 said:


> Ha ha dumb a** saints way to loose it


Buddy had a bunch of money on Seattle but the spread was 8.5


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1719470 said:


> Adding a triple lux to your routine?


Triple sow cow is more what I'm looking at right now.



Green Grass;1719472 said:


> are you on there???


No, but it should be entertaining. I wish I was though, a boy can dream can't he.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1719474 said:


> Buddy had a bunch of money on Seattle but the spread was 8.5


Well that sucks.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1719475 said:


> Triple sow cow is more what I'm looking at right now.
> 
> No, but it should be entertaining. I wish I was though, a boy can dream can't he.


you better get out there and start working on your routing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1719457 said:


> whats wrong with it??


It's a 2 bedroom rambler built in the 60's.

The well is a sand point with a 1/2 HP pump.

The pump lost the prime, or it's dry/froze/plugged.

I can't get the primer plug out since the pump is so old. Tried Deep Creep, heat, pipe wrench.

Of course it's not really where you can get at it, under the stairs.

At Menard's (again) getting a new pump. Of course none of them have the same fittings so I'll have to get this home, get the old one out, set this one in and replumb the whole thing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Time to head to Fleet Farm.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1719478 said:


> you better get out there and start working on your routing.


I just watched some Richard guy skate and he's a little better than me but then again who knows how I would be if I had toe picks.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1719482 said:


> Time to head to Fleet Farm.


Buy a boat load of everything you could possibly need and return what you don't. I once returned over a grand in misc. stuff to home depot when I added on to my house.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1719473 said:


> Hamel Cops is on spike and the cop got knocked out and the FD kicked the dudes a$$


nice. watching the wild


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1719484 said:


> Buy a boat load of everything you could possibly need and return what you don't. I once returned over a grand in misc. stuff to home depot when I added on to my house.


I'm trying to decide if I want to head home and pull my sand point apart that I haven't used for 3-4 years, or if I'm going to waste my time.

Problem I have now is everything closes in an hour, and I should be out scraping right now.

All the pumps at Menard's sucked, which I'm sure will be the same at FF.


----------



## unit28

never had a well before

how do they loose prime?
did someone flush twice or something?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1719489 said:


> I'm trying to decide if I want to head home and pull my sand point apart that I haven't used for 3-4 years, or if I'm going to waste my time.
> 
> Problem I have now is everything closes in an hour, and I should be out scraping right now.
> 
> All the pumps at Menard's sucked, which I'm sure will be the same at FF.


So I take it you have a well.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1719493 said:


> So I take it you have a well.


Gotta have a well, how would you go to the bathroom?

We're in the sticks, 'member??


----------



## CityGuy

0-0 4:00 to go 1st


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1719491 said:


> never had a well before
> 
> how do they loose prime?
> did someone flush twice or something?


The well wouldn't shut off, so the MIL unplugged it.

Since the pressure switch wasn't tripped, it drained down.


----------



## Ranger620

unit28;1719491 said:


> never had a well before
> 
> how do they loose prime?
> did someone flush twice or something?


usaly loose prime from some sort of leak weather its in the pump or the pipe. Well could also be going dry. Hope for a quick cheep fix


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1719505 said:


> The well wouldn't shut off, so the MIL unplugged it.
> 
> Since the pressure switch wasn't tripped, it drained down.


that'll do it


----------



## qualitycut

Who ever said they were missing a scraper I just won one on the arctic site


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm starting to think I'm back to December.

Little stuff.

In order for me to get my sand point out so I can tear it apart, I have to climb over the trampoline (that'll be in the box until May) that my wife got the kids for Christmas. 

Of course that's in front of all the summer stuff in the shed.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1719507 said:


> usaly loose prime from some sort of leak weather its in the pump or the pipe. Well could also be going dry. Hope for a quick cheep fix


Don't tell him its going dry that would be a bank drainer


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Don't trampolines come from the Easter Bunny in Minnesota? What good is it if Santa brings one?


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1719513 said:


> Don't tell him its going dry that would be a bank drainer


Na. New sand point aint that much. Im guessing hes in sand not clay and water table is high in that area. Just a guess


----------



## DDB

Hi guys,
The tires on my Bobcat S650 were at about 30%, I was going to ride it out the rest of the winter season but I got a flat in one of the tires (sidewall was cut). What do you guys recommend for tires? Was going to buy my usual tires but but thought I'd ask what you guys thought. Thanks in advance.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1719513 said:


> Don't tell him its going dry that would be a bank drainer


No, I know it could be dry. It could also be that the pipe is finally plugged.

I know I'm staring $8,000 down.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1719518 said:


> Na. New sand point aint that much. Im guessing hes in sand not clay and water table is high in that area. Just a guess


Problem is the sand point is in the house. Concrete all the way around the pipe. Pipe is under the stairs so I'm not sure how to pull it without removing the stairs.

Yes, sand and a high water table (about 22').


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1719521 said:


> No, I know it could be dry. It could also be that the pipe is finally plugged.
> 
> I know I'm staring $8,000 down.


If its clogged try a few rounds with the 22 down the tube. Had to do that on the farm growing up. Worked might be a last ditch effort. Cheaper than a new well


----------



## Ranger620

There should be a glass block in the steps direcly above yhe sand point nock that out. Gives you acess to pull it out


----------



## Ranger620

Only pull it out if you are positive the point or pipe is bad


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1719510 said:


> Who ever said they were missing a scraper I just won one on the arctic site


Ship it to my house then.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1719527 said:


> If its clogged try a few rounds with the 22 down the tube. Had to do that on the farm growing up. Worked might be a last ditch effort. Cheaper than a new well


I'll spin it a couple times first.

Ran home, was going to use mine. Can't it's all one unit with the pressure tank and it won't fit. Now try to get to FF before they close, to see if they have anything.

Won't be able to plumb it tonight if they do anyways.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1719515 said:


> Don't trampolines come from the Easter Bunny in Minnesota? What good is it if Santa brings one?


I think we should set it up and use it with this spring like weather!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1719528 said:


> There should be a glass block in the steps direcly above yhe sand point nock that out. Gives you acess to pull it out


Nah, the bachelor that built this house never thought of that.

Once I find a pump, I'll pull this one and drop a string down and make sure there's water in the pipe.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1719532 said:


> I think we should set it up and use it with this spring like weather!


And invite a few kod girls ?


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1719535 said:


> And invite a few kod girls ?


if you have the contacts! :redbouncepurplebou


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1719535 said:


> And invite a few kod girls ?


what are we? On the man show?


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1719539 said:


> what are we? On the man show?


would your Wife mind?? Might help your dad hurry and get home.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1719539 said:


> what are we? On the man show?


We can be...


----------



## BossPlow614




----------



## Green Grass

BossPlow614;1719542 said:


>


looks like fancy pants is getting a jump on his spring clean ups.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1719533 said:


> Nah, the bachelor that built this house never thought of that.
> 
> Once I find a pump, I'll pull this one and drop a string down and make sure there's water in the pipe.


If i had to guess. You were that bachelor?? Never mind just remembered built in the sixties.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1719543 said:


> looks like fancy pants is getting a jump on his spring clean ups.


Yea is that an affliction shirt?


----------



## SSS Inc.

DDB;1719519 said:


> Hi guys,
> The tires on my Bobcat S650 were at about 30%, I was going to ride it out the rest of the winter season but I got a flat in one of the tires (sidewall was cut). What do you guys recommend for tires? Was going to buy my usual tires but but thought I'd ask what you guys thought. Thanks in advance.


We've always liked the Bobcat tires but have switched to a cheaper tire from Pomps in the winter, this is primarily because in the summer we recap our casings with a smoother tire for asphalt(see below) so we don't usually need a high quality tire in the winter. Too bad you can't wait until March because most dealers usually have a better deal on them.

Speaking of tires we are always looking for used bobcat tires so we can use them as casings to get re-capped. The size is 12-16.5 so if any of you guys are getting charged for getting rid of these when you get new ones let me know. We go through several sets a year on the bobcats and try to keep a set for each machine ready to go. The problem is that some tires get rejected eventually due to sidewall issues so its hard to keep enough in the rotation. And the dealers are now selling the casings to re-cap companies. So they are hard to come by.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1719545 said:


> Yea is that an affliction shirt?


The shirt has the logo from his avatar on it so it has to be him.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1719544 said:


> If i had to guess. You were that bachelor??


No, neighbor that was 96 when he decided he didn't want to live anymore, so he starved himself to death in 2002.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

He built the house himself in the mid 60's. Lived in the unfinished basement until my dad helped him put up paneling upstairs in the late 80's.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1719551 said:


> No, neighbor that was 96 when he decided he didn't want to live anymore, so he starved himself to death in 2002.


wow is all I can say.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1719551 said:


> No, neighbor that was 96 when he decided he didn't want to live anymore, so he starved himself to death in 2002.


Well that's kind of a bad way to go.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1719552 said:


> He built the house himself in the mid 60's. Lived in the unfinished basement until my dad helped him put up paneling upstairs in the late 80's.


between you and your dad do you guys own the whole block?


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1719558 said:


> between you and your dad do you guys own the whole block?


Don't his in-laws live next store also?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1719558 said:


> between you and your dad do you guys own the whole block?


I don't they have blocks up there.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1719561 said:


> Don't his in-laws live next store also?





SSS Inc.;1719562 said:


> I don't they have blocks up there.


I guess it is not exactly blocks. I thought it was just his parents


----------



## Green Grass

SSS you guys do work for Ram?


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1719566 said:


> I guess it is not exactly blocks. I thought it was just his parents


I thought he said something about the in-laws a 8 thousand posts back like around Christmas


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1719567 said:


> SSS you guys do work for Ram?


Nope. I know of them though. I don't see them much around town but occasionally. Why do you ask?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My parents gave my wife and I their house so if they end up Inna nursing home, they don't lose the house. We make minor payments for it.

They live in a mobile home on the back 1/2 of the 10.5 acres.

When the neighbor died, he had it in his will we had first opportunity to buy the house.

We did, put about $40k into it and the MIL rents it from us.

This house is on 6.5 Acres. So yeah, we have a compound.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1719570 said:


> Nope. I know of them though. I don't see them much around town but occasionally. Why do you ask?


I know someone who just had a building priced out by them and the asphalt part seemed odd to me. I know you guys do lester buildings.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1719572 said:


> My parents gave my wife and I their house so if they end up Inna nursing home, they don't lose the house. We make minor payments for it.
> 
> They live in a mobile home on the back 1/2 of the 10.5 acres.
> 
> When the neighbor died, he had it in his will we had first opportunity to buy the house.
> 
> We did, put about $40k into it and the MIL rents it from us.
> 
> This house is on 6.5 Acres. So yeah, we have a compound.


I knew I was paying attention. That's cool though you have plenty of room to hide if need be.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1719572 said:


> My parents gave my wife and I their house so if they end up Inna nursing home, they don't lose the house. We make minor payments for it.
> 
> They live in a mobile home on the back 1/2 of the 10.5 acres.
> 
> When the neighbor died, he had it in his will we had first opportunity to buy the house.
> 
> We did, put about $40k into it and the MIL rents it from us.
> 
> This house is on 6.5 Acres. So yeah, we have a compound.


you must get along with the MIL!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1719573 said:


> I know someone who just had a building priced out by them and the asphalt part seemed odd to me. I know you guys do lester buildings.


Oooo. Now I'm curious.

Edit: Why didn't you send your buddy our way.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1719577 said:


> Oooo. Now I'm curious.


lets say you where going to be driving and parking semi's on this lot how thick would the asphalt be?


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1719577 said:


> Oooo. Now I'm curious.
> 
> Edit: Why didn't you send your buddy our way.


If he pulls the trigger to build it I will.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1719575 said:


> you must get along with the MIL!


It's my mom that's more like Everybody Love Raymond than the MIL.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1719581 said:


> It's my mom that's more like Everybody Love Raymond than the MIL.


lucky you!!! my MIL lives in the state of Washington and that is too close for me!!


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1719582 said:


> lucky you!!! my MIL lives in the state of Washington and that is too close for me!!


Why is that? My gf mom is nice but I cant stand her sometimes. Very opinionated


----------



## Greenery

Supercross time


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1719585 said:


> Why is that? My gf mom is nice but I cant stand her sometimes. Very opinionated


just for a little taste I was a bad person because I could provide for my family and she didn't have to support her daughter. She feels unneeded so I am a bad person.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My MIL likes to drink and go to the casino. Plus she's full blooded old school German, so cooks German dishes anytime.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got a pump at Home Depot. Headed home (again). Going to tear out the old pump, drop a bolt on a string to check water and measure up what I need. Menard's open til 10.

I CAN DO THIS!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If there's no water we'll have issues.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1719593 said:


> Got a pump at Home Depot. Headed home (again). Going to tear out the old pump, drop a bolt on a string to check water and measure up what I need. Menard's open til 10.
> 
> I CAN DO THIS!!!


We have faith you can do this!! ussmileyflag


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1719589 said:


> just for a little taste I was a bad person because I could provide for my family and she didn't have to support her daughter. She feels unneeded so I am a bad person.


That may be my issue, shes the only child and when she moved in with me it all changed.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1719595 said:


> If there's no water we'll have issues.


Think positive! it is just the old pump that is the problem.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1719593 said:


> Got a pump at Home Depot. Headed home (again). Going to tear out the old pump, drop a bolt on a string to check water and measure up what I need. Menard's open til 10.
> 
> I CAN DO THIS!!!


Then get back out there and scrape some lots dammit


----------



## TKLAWN

greenery;1719588 said:


> Supercross time


Track looks nasty!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1719579 said:


> lets say you where going to be driving and parking semi's on this lot how thick would the asphalt be?


There is a lot that goes into it depending on existing soil conditions etc. How much traffic would play a big part in it as well. Are the trucks coming and going all day or just occasionally? I've seen very old lots with heavy traffic hold up with only 2.5" but excellent base material. If I had to guess I would say around 5" paved in a couple lifts. Most of your small commercial building have 3-4" in them if they're lucky. Found a Dairy Queen once with 10" , that was a fun day.

You would not believe how many parking lots around town have 2" or less.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1719595 said:


> If there's no water we'll have issues.


I have faith. Theres water you'll be fine. Remember though if there's water still doesnt rule out the point being plugged.


----------



## Greenery

DDB;1719519 said:


> Hi guys,
> The tires on my Bobcat S650 were at about 30%, I was going to ride it out the rest of the winter season but I got a flat in one of the tires (sidewall was cut). What do you guys recommend for tires? Was going to buy my usual tires but but thought I'd ask what you guys thought. Thanks in advance.


West side tire has a winter only tire setup. I do believe Lano typically has the same winter setup also.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1719603 said:


> There is a lot that goes into it depending on existing soil conditions etc. How much traffic would play a big part in it as well. Are the trucks coming and going all day or just occasionally? I've seen very old lots with heavy traffic hold up with only 2.5" but excellent base material. If I had to guess I would say around 5" paved in a couple lifts. Most of your small commercial building have 3-4" in them if they're lucky. Found a Dairy Queen once with 10" , that was a fun day.


They said 2-3" it would be the first time anything is built on the land but there is a holding pond next to it so the soil might be soft. trucks would be occasionally but making tight turns on it.


----------



## Green Grass

20 and dark outside


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1718716 said:


> I know I'll quite a few different answers. As most of you know I'm slowly looking for another truck to replace my POS ford 6.0. If you were to buy another truck what would it be? Gas or diesel? Brand?


Gas. there all the same, go for warranty and your comfort and looks level Thumbs Up


----------



## Green Grass

greenery;1719606 said:


> West side tire has a winter only tire setup. I do believe Lano typically has the same winter setup also.


West side usually has good deals.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1719607 said:


> They said 2-3" it would be the first time anything is built on the land but there is a holding pond next to it so the soil might be soft. trucks would be occasionally but making tight turns on it.


2" is almost unheard of these days except on driveways. Soft soil, 2", turning trucks = premature failure. 3" is the minimum we would lay on a new lot but that usually isn't one with heavy trucks. I say usually because a lot of what we do is ripping out part of a lot and repaving and in those cases we are limited to what was there in order for everything to match so 3" is very typical for that. Why the spread of 2-3"? They should pick one and give a price. Our price for 2" would be very different than 3".


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1719618 said:


> 2" is almost unheard of these days except on driveways. Soft soil, 2", turning trucks = premature failure. 3" is the minimum we would lay on a new lot but that usually isn't one with heavy trucks. I say usually because a lot of what we do is ripping out part of a lot and repaving and in those cases we are limited to what was there in order for everything to match so 3" is very typical for that. Why the spread of 2-3"? They should pick one and give a price. Our price for 2" would be very different than 3".


There was an estimate price. They don't list who the company is though.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1719612 said:


> Gas. there all the same, go for warranty and your comfort and looks level Thumbs Up


i run all diesels right now (3). the cummins has been great. i even have the hated chevy 6.5 with minimal complaints. this ford is wearing on me. but the cost of diesel to start with and higher at the pump is making me wonder. leaning towards dodge and chevy again.


----------



## qualitycut

Take it to the asphalt forum boys.


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;1718858 said:


> And that's where the importance is of building up the savings account and then reinforcing that with monthly accounts comes in. I'm about 50/50 monthly vs hourly/per time. If it doesn't snow a lick I'll still pay all my bills and I can even throw a bone to my guys that need some hours. If it snows like hell, the hourly/per time stuff will make up where I may lose on the monthly. That's what makes townhomes so attractive, they suck, but they're cashflow. You get enough of them and you can afford to pay good guys all winter long to stick around.


I have about $10,000.00 in monthly and $1200.00 in per push. works nice. I am a contractor so we always have something to do or fix with plowing so we stay busy all year. that and I am always pissing around with something in the shop, when your the only person that EVERYONE knows that can work on cars, there is a never ending list of crap to do


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1719624 said:


> i run all diesels right now (3). the cummins has been great. i even have the hated chevy 6.5 with minimal complaints. this ford is wearing on me. but the cost of diesel to start with and higher at the pump is making me wonder. leaning towards dodge and chevy again.


Can get ya a deal on a Ford.


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1719626 said:


> I have about $10,000.00 in monthly and $1200.00 in per push. works nice. I am a contractor so we always have something to do or fix with plowing so we stay busy all year. that and I am always pissing around with something in the shop, when your the only person that EVERYONE knows that can work on cars, there is a never ending list of crap to do


 You got a lot a pages to read through if your only this far.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1719628 said:


> Can get ya a deal on a Ford.


He said he doesn't like his ford


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1718943 said:


> Well as of today a little more than half of my customers have paid Decembers bill already . Now if only I could get the 2 people who still owe me for may and June


I have 2 customers that hav paid me for the Feb bill I just sent outThumbs Up


----------



## TKLAWN

banonea;1719636 said:


> I have 2 customers that hav paid me for the Feb bill I just sent outThumbs Up


You drinking??


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1719625 said:


> Take it to the asphalt forum boys.


Sorry.......


----------



## Deershack

Someone asked where toget a motor for a vibrator. On my 5 ton, it's a starter motor with a off set weight welded on. Works like a champ. Also works wonders if I start to get tired and start to fall asleep. Couple of pushes on the botten and I'm good for a couple more hours, shakes the whole truck-not just the box.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1718997 said:


> It's weekends like this I wish I at least had a tailgate spreader.
> 
> Then I get done and think, well, at least I didn't have to worry about getting a tailgate spreader to work.


Got a western for sale, works great on bulk and bagged with a flow controller.......lol


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1719638 said:


> You drinking??


He was out plowing last night.


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1719636 said:


> I have 2 customers that hav paid me for the Feb bill I just sent outThumbs Up


January you mean?


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1719643 said:


> Got a western for sale, works great on bulk and bagged with a flow controller.......lol


For a little to much no offense. I will give ya 800 cash for ot


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My body doesn't like THESE tight areas anymore.

Especially sideways!


----------



## qualitycut

Deershack;1719640 said:


> Someone asked where toget a motor for a vibrator. On my 5 ton, it's a starter motor with a off set weight welded on. Works like a champ. Also works wonders if I start to get tired and start to fall asleep. Couple of pushes on the botten and I'm good for a couple more hours, shakes the whole truck-not just the box.


The wife probably likes to ride along


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1586621 said:


> I hate this crap sometimes.


I know, right?


----------



## DDB

Green Grass;1719613 said:


> West side usually has good deals.


Where is West side?


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1719652 said:


> My body doesn't like THESE tight areas anymore.
> 
> Especially sideways!


there is the problem the house fell over.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1719652 said:


> My body doesn't like THESE tight areas anymore.
> 
> Especially sideways!


Couldn't you at least get the pic straight. What are you doing on here??? You only have 41 minutes until the depot closes.


----------



## Green Grass

DDB;1719660 said:


> Where is West side?


http://www.westsidetire.net/ Corcoran


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1719662 said:


> Couldn't you at least get the pic straight. What are you doing on here??? You only have 41 minutes until the depot closes.


maybe it works now.


----------



## Green Grass

DDB;1719660 said:


> Where is West side?


http://www.suburbanwholesaletire.com/ Also check out Suburban tire in rockford.


----------



## Deershack

qualitycut;1719655 said:


> The wife probably likes to ride along


Haden't thought of that. But she did tell me that if I take Viragra and have anything lasting more the 4 hours, I better damm well call her first before I think of calling the Doc.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1719628 said:


> Can get ya a deal on a Ford.


Next time I buy a truck i'm gunning for you...


----------



## qualitycut

Deershack;1719671 said:


> Haden't thought of that. But she did tell me that if I take Viragra and have anything lasting more the 4 hours, I better damm well call her first before I think of calling the Doc.


Haha. Not sure your age but that 4 deal may not be a bad thing.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1184958 said:


> I woundnt mind a quite January, I have a lot of selling to do before spring.


Are you kidding SnowGuy??


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1719662 said:


> Couldn't you at least get the pic straight. What are you doing on here??? You only have 41 minutes until the depot closes.


Must be getting cocky...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Deershack;1719671 said:


> Haden't thought of that. But she did tell me that if I take Viragra and have anything lasting more the 4 hours, I better damm well call her first before I think of calling the Doc.


Now thats funny right there


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1719628 said:


> Can get ya a deal on a Ford.


i bet. people are unloading them like they are going out of style. well they must be if they are selling/trading them. hope i can trade mine when the time comes. i will be happy with 10k for it. its a f350 lariet 4 door 6 ft box white and gold 130k miles


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1719672 said:


> Next time I buy a truck i'm gunning for you...


Serious and if ya do and my old man likes ya you will get your truck in ASAP my buddy was in north Dakota and had his gel up. Buddy called the dealer said it would be 3-4 days to get ot in, my dad called there and he was out of there in 5 hrs.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1719662 said:


> Couldn't you at least get the pic straight. What are you doing on here??? You only have 41 minutes until the depot closes.


Gotta stand up and let the back and knees straighten out.

You'd think I've been laying block instead of pipe for the last 20 years.


----------



## Deershack

Let's just say, I'll not see 70 again.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1719674 said:


> Haha. Not sure your age but that 4 deal may not be a bad thing.


I have my doubts it would be a good thing.


----------



## Green Grass

stupid Wild!!


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1719680 said:


> i bet. people are unloading them like they are going out of style. well they must be if they are selling/trading them. hope i can trade mine when the time comes. i will be happy with 10k for it. its a f350 lariet 4 door 6 ft box white and gold 130k miles


Sorry to burst your bubble but Fords sales are number one. They get tons of Chevy and dodge in on trade. Plus I would never support a company that had to get a government bail out paid for by us.


----------



## Deershack

I take the "Serior" part of Senior Member to heart.


----------



## DDB

SSS Inc.;1719549 said:


> We've always liked the Bobcat tires but have switched to a cheaper tire from Pomps in the winter, this is primarily because in the summer we recap our casings with a smoother tire for asphalt(see below) so we don't usually need a high quality tire in the winter. Too bad you can't wait until March because most dealers usually have a better deal on them.
> 
> Speaking of tires we are always looking for used bobcat tires so we can use them as casings to get re-capped. The size is 12-16.5 so if any of you guys are getting charged for getting rid of these when you get new ones let me know. We go through several sets a year on the bobcats and try to keep a set for each machine ready to go. The problem is that some tires get rejected eventually due to sidewall issues so its hard to keep enough in the rotation. And the dealers are now selling the casings to re-cap companies. So they are hard to come by.


Thanks for the info! Do they have a certain tire that you have found to work well in the snow? Can I ask how much there cost you?

You're welcome to have my old tires but I think only three of them would work for you since one has a cut in the sidewall.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1719690 said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble but Fords sales are number one. They get tons of Chevy and dodge in on trade. Plus I would never support a company that had to get a government bail out paid for by us.


Only people who drive fords say this.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1719690 said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble but Fords sales are number one. They get tons of Chevy and dodge in on trade. Plus I would never support a company that had to get a government bail out paid for by us.


Yeah, what he said. While I couldn't agree more I bought a chevy a year ago. I feel shame now.


----------



## DDB

Green Grass;1719664 said:


> http://www.westsidetire.net/ Corcoran


Thanks! Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1719695 said:


> Only people who drive fords say this.


And people who switched because of it.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1719696 said:


> Yeah, what he said. While I couldn't agree more I bought a chevy a year ago. I feel shame now.


It's ok I own a GM and a Dodge and won't go back to a ford after there poor customer service.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1631111 said:


> Its raining here again now, pretty steady rain too.


Are you serious??? You're acting weird tonight.


----------



## Deershack

I buy what makes the most sense for my application, reguardless of brand.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1719702 said:


> Are you serious??? You're acting weird tonight.


Mjdub broke up with him? He did know a lot about his pants


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1719690 said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble but Fords sales are number one. They get tons of Chevy and dodge in on trade. Plus I would never support a company that had to get a government bail out paid for by us.


thats because the people who buy them know they need to trade them more often. hence more sales of new and more used ones available. if the SOBS would drop their power joke and strike a deal with another engine manufacture they may have a truck

edit: they are number 1 in complaints too!!


----------



## Deershack

Everytime someone posts a reply, I have to click "Refresh" to see it. Is there a setting that will let me see the posts as they appear?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1719700 said:


> It's ok I own a GM and a Dodge and won't go back to a ford after there poor customer service.


Depends on the dealer... i've had good and bad... and just when i was about to dump a bad one they did something awesome... i'm sure its that way all around...


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1719702 said:


> Are you serious??? You're acting weird tonight.


are you two having a private conversation?? Snow does not show up on my screen at all.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1589228 said:


> Of course I am. Why would I want to sleep?
> 
> Landed 2 more accounts since 6 pm last night.


Geez man, take a break.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1719705 said:


> Mjdub broke up with him? He did know a lot about his pants


is that why he was at KOD with you?


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1719706 said:


> thats because the people who buy them know they need to trade them more often. hence more sales of new and more used ones available. if the SOBS would drop their power joke and strike a deal with another engine manufacture they may have a truck


Ford truck, cummins engine, allison trans...


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1719706 said:


> thats because the people who buy them know they need to trade them more often. hence more sales of new and more used ones available. if the SOBS would drop their power joke and strike a deal with another engine manufacture they may have a truck


You haven't driven a 6.7 is all I'm saying.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Deershack;1719709 said:


> Everytime someone posts a reply, I have to click "Refresh" to see it. Is there a setting that will let me see the posts as they appear?


I wish... like auto refresh or something


----------



## Green Grass

I am starting to think that I am only seeing 1/2 the conversations.


----------



## Deershack

Exactly, guess I'm not the only one


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1719712 said:


> are you two having a private conversation?? Snow does not show up on my screen at all.


Huh, Maybe you missed a page. He's saying strange stuff tonight though. Its clearly not raining.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1719716 said:


> You haven't driven a 6.7 is all I'm saying.


driving has nothing to do with it. it needs to last for years. how long has the 6.7 been out? few years?


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1719716 said:


> You haven't driven a 6.7 is all I'm saying.


I have and owned one. Would not say it is a bad truck just found something I like better.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1719715 said:


> Ford truck, cummins engine, allison trans...


if it were that easy


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1691732 said:


> Yuck!!!!!!!!


Don't like Ford I take it.


----------



## Greenery

Deershack;1719640 said:


> Someone asked where toget a motor for a vibrator. On my 5 ton, it's a starter motor with a off set weight welded on. Works like a champ. Also works wonders if I start to get tired and start to fall asleep. Couple of pushes on the botten and I'm good for a couple more hours, shakes the whole truck-not just the box.


Thanks for the tip but that might be a little overkill for my little tailgate spreader.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1691399 said:


> I am friggin tired.


Hang in there, you're almost done!


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1719726 said:


> Don't like Ford I take it.


I think I am going off the deep end because I can not see SNOW or Lwnmwr post any more


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1719631 said:


> You got a lot a pages to read through if your only this far.


I almost got it Just trying to do my part for the post count.....Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1587815 said:


> After my first 4 site checks I can see why there are zero other trucks out tonight.


Dude relax, you don't have to go out every night. LOL


----------



## banonea

TKLAWN;1719638 said:


> You drinking??


I wish I just got some very good customers, and I charge a HELL of a late fee if payments are over 5 days past the firstThumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1719731 said:


> I think I am going off the deep end because I can not see SNOW or Lwnmwr post any more


Are you serious. ???? Maybe mjd blocked them some how.


----------



## CleanCutL&S

think a few of you need this .... https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/auto-refresh/


----------



## banonea

greenery;1719727 said:


> Thanks for the tip but that might be a little overkill for my little tailgate spreader.


Get a starter for a 4 banger carThumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

Lwnmrw, How big are the pipes?


----------



## banonea

greenery;1719727 said:


> Thanks for the tip but that might be a little overkill for my little tailgate spreader.


Or a lawn mower


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1587411 said:


> Roughly an acre each.


???? That doesn't make any sense at all.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1719736 said:


> Are you serious. ???? Maybe mjd blocked them some how.


i think I see everyone else.


----------



## Greenery

SSS Inc.;1719733 said:


> Dude relax, you don't have to go out every night. LOL


Did you get your flux capacitor running?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1719745 said:


> i think I see everyone else.


I see everyone....I think. You really don't see Snw and Lwn posting???? That's weird.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1719723 said:


> driving has nothing to do with it. it needs to last for years. how long has the 6.7 been out? few years?


I know of 6 of them with 150k plus


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LOLOlOLOL..

Whatever SSS. 


BTW, I gave up.

MIL is gonna haveta go lift a leg on the side of the porch in the morning.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1587869 said:


> Oh goody. More freezing rain / drizzle.


Yeah but thats for tomorrow if it even hits us.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1719748 said:


> I know of 6 of them with 150k plus


But how many years have they been out


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1719747 said:


> I see everyone....I think. You really don't see Snw and Lwn posting???? That's weird.


Uhhhhhhhhh...?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm thinking SSS is plucking posts off of whatever page he clicks on across the top of this page and quoting them.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1719751 said:


> But how many years have they been out


2011 I think?


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1719752 said:


> Uhhhhhhhhh...?


What?????.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

And I'm headed back out with the skid. I remembered the headphones this time.

Broke the antenna yesterday, only station I get is KQ.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1719753 said:


> I'm thinking SSS is plucking posts off of whatever page he clicks on across the top of this page and quoting them.


Oh thats funny...


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1719751 said:


> But how many years have they been out


2011 doesn't matter how many years it about mileage isn't it?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1719747 said:


> I see everyone....I think. You really don't see Snw and Lwn posting???? That's weird.


I don't see snow posting at all. I can't even find his yuck!! Post. I see lmrmn posts about his MIL lifting her leg in the morning to leak because of his well


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1719753 said:


> I'm thinking SSS is plucking posts off of whatever page he clicks on across the top of this page and quoting them.


That's good I thought I was going nuts! !!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1719758 said:


> 2011 doesn't matter how many years it about mileage isn't it?


Yes and no.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1719757 said:


> Oh thats funny...


He is I saw that in another thread


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1719757 said:


> Oh thats funny...


SSS must be drinking again


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Here's to hoping I can get to **** Rapids on an 1/8 of a tank and fill up for 2.91!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

I don't know what you guys are talking about. I wouldn't do that. All my posts and quotes were relevant to the current topics.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1719765 said:


> Here's to hoping I can get to **** Rapids on an 1/8 of a tank and fill up for 2.91!!


make sure you are always going down hill.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1719761 said:


> Yes and no.


A 2005 with 20k and a 2005 with 150k is a big difference.
I'm happy with my truck so that's all that matters to me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1719767 said:


> make sure you are always going down hill.


I'm gonna go really fast, put it in neutral, let the weight of the skid push me.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1719766 said:


> I don't know what you guys are talking about. I would do that.


Fixed it for you


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1719768 said:


> A 2005 with 20k and a 2005 with 150k is a big difference.
> I'm happy with my truck so that's all that matters to me.


that is the only thing that matters


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1719768 said:


> A 2005 with 20k and a 2005 with 150k is a big difference.
> I'm happy with my truck so that's all that matters to me.


I bet they still will have the same problems. Seems like these engines don't like age.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1719771 said:


> Fixed it for you


Guilty. But it was fun while it lasted. Had you going. The Lwnmwr quotes were my favorite.  Easy picking.


----------



## banonea

Got through all the post..... DAMM

Well my new truck got its first bad boo boo. gonna coust around $650.00...... Light Pole-1, Tim's Truck-0

Not sure why it is sideways. I cannot figure out this tinypic thing so I am having to post from my computer......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1719775 said:


> Guilty. But it was fun while it lasted. Had you going. The Lwnmwr quotes were my favorite.  Easy picking.


Now I feel bad.... Shoulda let you keep going.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1719775 said:


> Guilty. But it was fun while it lasted. Had you going. The Lwnmwr quotes were my favorite.  Easy picking.


They seemed to be possible answers to the conversations that where going on.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1719776 said:


> Got through all the post..... DAMM
> 
> Well my new truck got its first bad boo boo. gonna coust around $650.00...... Light Pole-1, Tim's Truck-0
> 
> Not sure why it is sideways. I cannot figure out this tinypic thing so I am having to post from my computer......


How many miles? Did that with my 2011 at 200 miles.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1719777 said:


> Now I feel bad.... Shoulda let you keep going.


It could have been fun for the both of us for the next couple hours.



Green Grass;1719778 said:


> They seemed to be possible answers to the conversations that where going on.


I worked hard on it. Now i have to wait two years before i can do it again.


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;1719776 said:


> Got through all the post..... DAMM
> 
> Well my new truck got its first bad boo boo. gonna coust around $650.00...... Light Pole-1, Tim's Truck-0
> 
> Not sure why it is sideways. I cannot figure out this tinypic thing so I am having to post from my computer......


That truck was perfect when I saw it!


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1719779 said:


> How many miles? Did that with my 2011 at 200 miles.


28,000. knew it was going to happen at some point , But DAMM:angry:


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1719782 said:


> It could have been fun for the both of us for the next couple hours.
> 
> I worked hard on it. Now i have to wait two years before i can do it again.


you can do it to snow tomorrow he will never know he doesn't read the posts.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1719786 said:


> you can do it to snow tomorrow he will never know he doesn't read the posts.


We can all do it. Nobody spill the beans though. Just needs to be relevant.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1719786 said:


> you can do it to snow tomorrow he will never know he doesn't read the posts.


Got a point. he says he just jumps in.


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;1719784 said:


> That truck was perfect when I saw it!


WAS is the word. It was my buddys truck, I sent him a pic of the damage and he about blew a nut giving me **** about it.... 
Good news is the bumper is 2 piece...... Bad news is you cannot buy JUST the piece you need, they come in a set


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1695293 said:


> Even better!


I think its a good idea as well!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;515412 said:


> I think I am getting addicted to the weather, I am like a crack feen waiting for his dealer to show up.


True that.


----------



## Green Grass

I think SSS has a lot of free time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Everyone play along tomorrow... SSS can pluck threads for Snow and bedazzled.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

gotta bury it now though.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1719793 said:


> I think SSS has a lot of free time.


Not really. (Maybe a little more in the dead of winter) I'm set up with kids about the same as you. Keeps me busy usually.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1719773 said:


> that is the only thing that matters


I'm a little biased ford put food on my table growing up


----------



## SSS Inc.

Still at 1-3". 1.9" looks likely for metro.


----------



## banonea

Thought I would put this out there also. We had to replace the cutting edge on one of my westerns today. I never buy edges, I make my own. If your in a pinch and need a edge, it's easy and 1/3 the price. this took about a hour, and that was drilling the holes, torching off the old bolts and installing the new edge. I have less than $100.00 with parts and fuel getting them. If you have a garage and a drill you can do them yourself and save some cash and I get the same use out of them as a factory one..... Food for thought


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1719792 said:


> True that.


Ha that was from like page 4


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1719794 said:


> Everyone play along tomorrow... SSS can pluck threads for Snow and bedazzled.


I'm game...


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1719801 said:


> Ha that was from like page 4


Shhh. .......


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1719798 said:


> I'm a little biased ford put food on my table growing up


Hear you there... my grandpa built the rangers in st. paul


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1719798 said:


> I'm a little biased ford put food on my table growing up


KW put food on the table for me


----------



## Green Grass

21 calm and dark outside


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ford, Chevy and Saudi Arabia put food on the table for me. (Might be Canada....not sure(bottom of the barrel oil). Now Ford, Chevy and Sterling do the job with a little help from Chrysler to get the wife to work. Thumbs Up


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;1719800 said:


> Thought I would put this out there also. We had to replace the cutting edge on one of my westerns today. I never buy edges, I make my own. If your in a pinch and need a edge, it's easy and 1/3 the price. this took about a hour, and that was drilling the holes, torching off the old bolts and installing the new edge. I have less than $100.00 with parts and fuel getting them. If you have a garage and a drill you can do them yourself and save some cash and I get the same use out of them as a factory one..... Food for thought


shop looks pretty big.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1719809 said:


> Ford, Chevy and Saudi Arabia put food on the table for me. (Might be Canada....not sure(bottom of the barrel oil). Now Ford, Chevy and Sterling do the job with a little help from Chrysler to get the wife to work. Thumbs Up


How are the Sterlings treating you guys?


----------



## Ranger620

Banonea. Ive been thinking about making my own. Guy that makes them for me now is cheap so i wouldn't save alot. Do you make just straight blades?? Ive got bs and blizzard little harder. Took measurements im gonna give it a try. For pricing point i pay $225 for a 9'2" boss v installed not sure what i would save


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1719813 said:


> Banonea. Ive been thinking about making my own. Guy that makes them for me now is cheap so i wouldn't save alot. Do you make just straight blades?? Ive got bs and blizzard little harder. Took measurements im gonna give it a try. For pricing point i pay $225 for a 9'2" boss v installed not sure what i would save


Who is doing it for that price?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1719812 said:


> How are the Sterlings treating you guys?


We like them. Plus the name sounds Fancy.Thumbs Up


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;1719816 said:


> Who is doing it for that price?


My local welder. Hes slow though


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1719817 said:


> We like them. Plus the name sounds Fancy.Thumbs Up


any problems with them? We have two at the FD and have to put turn signal switches in them every year cause they quit working.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1719813 said:


> Banonea. Ive been thinking about making my own. Guy that makes them for me now is cheap so i wouldn't save alot. Do you make just straight blades?? Ive got bs and blizzard little harder. Took measurements im gonna give it a try. For pricing point i pay $225 for a 9'2" boss v installed not sure what i would save


Those seem like a lot of big holes to drill unless you're set up for it. Not sure what the going rate on V's is but I would gladly pay to get it done. Looks like Banonea has done this a few times before.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1719823 said:


> Those seem like a lot of big holes to drill unless you're set up for it. Not sure what the going rate on V's is but I would gladly pay to get it done. Looks like Banonea has done this a few times before.


Banonea likes to work in his shop.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1719821 said:


> any problems with them? We have two at the FD and have to put turn signal switches in them every year cause they quit working.


Nothing out of the ordinary. Never had turn signal issues. We don't use signals much. Saves on the bulbs. payup


----------



## CityGuy

Wow you guys are busy


----------



## Ranger620

A good drill bit is expensive but you can save lots just need to no how to weld unless all you have is straight blades.


----------



## SSS Inc.

My Drill doctor has saved me many times. Once i learned how to use it I never have dull bits.Thumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

TKLAWN;530790 said:


> What is this white stuff falling from the sky?


none of us are sure


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1719827 said:


> Wow you guys are busy


You are slacking!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;546173 said:


> Let it snow!! Let it snow!! Let it snow!!


You need to get your eyes checked


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1719835 said:


> none of us are sure


Its about to get confusing in here isn't it.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1719832 said:


> My Drill doctor has saved me many times. Once i learned how to use it I never have dull bits.Thumbs Up


I got a bucket of them I will drop off to sharpen.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1719836 said:


> You are slacking!


trying to get caught up


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1719839 said:


> Its about to get confusing in here isn't it.


Always is....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Don't miss the diesel.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1719842 said:


> Always is....


This could be worse. Might have to check out for a few days.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1719809 said:


> Ford, Chevy and Saudi Arabia put food on the table for me. (Might be Canada....not sure(bottom of the barrel oil). Now Ford, Chevy and Sterling do the job with a little help from Chrysler to get the wife to work. Thumbs Up


That would be Obama getting her to work  weird huh.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1719844 said:


> Don't miss the diesel.


Sure you do.


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;1719810 said:


> shop looks pretty big.


Actually, That is my garage Thumbs Up. I wont pay anyone to do anything I can do my self when it comes to equipment and repairs. My garage is set up pretty good, it is at my house so the wife cannot cry" I never See you", she just has to come to the garage to se me. Thumbs Up I have thought about getting a "Off Site" shop, but why pay the added expense when I don't need to. we have n o kids so I don't need to be kid friendly here( if you seen my knife collection you would understand). there are many nights I will work till 3-4am and then go crawl into bed. also If I got some work to do but want to have a few beers but don't want to drive I don't half to


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1719821 said:


> any problems with them? We have two at the FD and have to put turn signal switches in them every year cause they quit working.


Like the Chevy running light lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

15 miles to empty. Couldn't get $80 worth of gas in.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1719844 said:


> Don't miss the diesel.


Guess you made it. No need for us to draw staws to see who was gonna come to the rescue


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;1719849 said:


> Actually, That is my garage Thumbs Up. I wont pay anyone to do anything I can do my self when it comes to equipment and repairs. My garage is set up pretty good, it is at my house so the wife cannot cry" I never See you", she just has to come to the garage to se me. Thumbs Up I have thought about getting a "Off Site" shop, but why pay the added expense when I don't need to. we have n o kids so I don't need to be kid friendly here( if you seen my knife collection you would understand). there are many nights I will work till 3-4am and then go crawl into bed. also If I got some work to do but want to have a few beers but don't want to drive I don't half to


The garage must be big. Like the reels set up on the walls. My garage is not big enough.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1719846 said:


> That would be Obama getting her to work  weird huh.


Pretty much. While I'm at it I might drop my Sprint phone and get one of them Obama Phones.


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1719852 said:


> Guess you made it. No need for us to draw staws to see who was gonna come to the rescue


It was going to be fancy pants he just didn't know it yet.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1719844 said:


> Don't miss the diesel.


Geez... there is that...


----------



## CityGuy

Well thats a first. Went out for a smoke, first time in 5 hours, and took 3 puffs and threw it out. Starting to tste like crap. The chantex must be working.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1719860 said:


> Well thats a first. Went out for a smoke, first time in 5 hours, and took 3 puffs and threw it out. Starting to tste like crap. The chantex must be working.


I would say. ..


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;1719813 said:


> Banonea. Ive been thinking about making my own. Guy that makes them for me now is cheap so i wouldn't save alot. Do you make just straight blades?? Ive got bs and blizzard little harder. Took measurements im gonna give it a try. For pricing point i pay $225 for a 9'2" boss v installed not sure what i would save


I have never made them but if I got the plow here I can make anything. can you snap a pic of the blades on the plows for me to look at


----------



## SSS Inc.

New GFS puts the bullseye on the Metro. Small bulls eye but there nonetheless.


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;1719863 said:


> I have never made them but if I got the plow here I can make anything. can you snap a pic of the blades on the plows for me to look at


What you charge? ? Can you make the curved center piece.?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1719861 said:


> I would say. ..


no kidding


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1719865 said:


> New GFS puts the bullseye on the Metro. Small bulls eye but there nonetheless.


Amounts?........


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1719823 said:


> Those seem like a lot of big holes to drill unless you're set up for it. Not sure what the going rate on V's is but I would gladly pay to get it done. Looks like Banonea has done this a few times before.


its not as bad is it looks, I go a drill press and taper bits so it goes quick. I got 4 plows I do 35 accounts and I go through a blade about every 3 years with the steel I use, cold rolled.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1719844 said:


> Don't miss the diesel.


WTF gas is 3.25 down here


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;1719825 said:


> Banonea likes to work in his shop.


 Yes, yes I do


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1719869 said:


> its not as bad is it looks, I go a drill press and taper bits so it goes quick. I got 4 plows I do 35 accounts and I go through a blade about every 3 years with the steel I use, cold rolled.


Wow. The boss dealer says they have guys going through blades in 7 hours. They are 530 with tax and bolts


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;1719854 said:


> The garage must be big. Like the reels set up on the walls. My garage is not big enough.


23'x35' heated. only a 7'door, that sucks but we are fixing that next yearThumbs Up


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;1719866 said:


> What you charge? ? Can you make the curved center piece.?


Press break. if I got a template I can do it


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;1719875 said:


> 23'x35' heated. only a 7'door, that sucks but we are fixing that next yearThumbs Up


You are the carpenter.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1719874 said:


> Wow. The boss dealer says they have guys going through blades in 7 hours. They are 530 with tax and bolts


That is crazy.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1719874 said:


> Wow. The boss dealer says they have guys going through blades in 7 hours. They are 530 with tax and bolts


that sucks, and those are suppose to be harden steel. I wont use harden, doesn't sharpen good on the road


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green, about .2" of liquid. Not sure what the ratios are to be. I'm out.


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;1719877 said:


> You are the carpenter.


yes sir, licensed


----------



## banonea

time to go scrape some lots, have fun tonight boys......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1719883 said:


> time to go scrape some lots, have fun tonight boys......


If it isn't salted, it ain't working.

Just did a Famous Dave's, didn't make a dent.

That's with the skid. Frozen solid.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1719870 said:


> WTF gas is 3.25 down here


It is up here as well, except **** Rapids / Blaine / Ham Lake is almost always cheap.

Use GasBuddy app on the phone if you aren't already.


----------



## qualitycut

Sss you sad I passed you up


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1719886 said:


> If it isn't salted, it ain't working.
> 
> Just did a Famous Dave's, didn't make a dent.
> 
> That's with the skid. Frozen solid.


I will testify to that


----------



## Polarismalibu

Some punk stole out felling ft-12I from our shop in Rogers. It's a 18 foot with the drop down ramps and a tool box with chains and yellow binders in it. The drivers side back tire is missing the bearing cap so the wheel is covered in sludge. If you see something let me know.


----------



## CityGuy

21

wc 14


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1719896 said:


> Some punk stole out felling ft-12I from our shop in Rogers. It's a 18 foot with the drop down ramps and a tool box with chains and yellow binders in it. The drivers side back tire is missing the bearing cap so the wheel is covered in sludge. If you see something let me know.


Will keep my eyes open


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1719896 said:


> Some punk stole out felling ft-12I from our shop in Rogers. It's a 18 foot with the drop down ramps and a tool box with chains and yellow binders in it. The drivers side back tire is missing the bearing cap so the wheel is covered in sludge. If you see something let me know.


I could use a trailer.... Got their number??

I'll watch, although with lack of production scraping, I'm thinking I'm going home.


----------



## CityGuy

All these channels and nothing on.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1719900 said:


> I could use a trailer.... Got their number??
> 
> I'll watch, although with lack of production scraping, I'm thinking I'm going home.


Yep, gonna pack it in and head home.

See if tomorrow's warmth will help.

Wasn't enough sun, just too much solid ice.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1719901 said:


> All these channels and nothing on.


**** Rapids just went flying by towards Anoka.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So close to 32000 and everyone is already in bed??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Only have about 250 posts!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Now Anoka County headed east on Hwy 10.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Guy with a skidsteer headed east on Hwy 10 as well.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's not supposed to snow for 3 days and everyone has bailed already.... Sheesh.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sure wish there was someplace to eat other than White Castle or McD's.

Kinda hard to get the 26' flatbed through Wendy's drive through.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Cripes. Even little careers is closed.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Five Guys, Khan's.... Closed closed.


----------



## BossPlow614

Polarismalibu;1719896 said:


> Some punk stole out felling ft-12I from our shop in Rogers. It's a 18 foot with the drop down ramps and a tool box with chains and yellow binders in it. The drivers side back tire is missing the bearing cap so the wheel is covered in sludge. If you see something let me know.


Thats the sh!t I hate hearing about. Was it locked up at all?

As for wearing out cutting edges in 7 hrs, that's not even an entire event for LMN! :laughing:

Been watching Supercross, wow, great racing to say the least!


----------



## qualitycut

My phone got the screen of death its dotty with all different colors


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1719896 said:


> Some punk stole out felling ft-12I from our shop in Rogers. It's a 18 foot with the drop down ramps and a tool box with chains and yellow binders in it. The drivers side back tire is missing the bearing cap so the wheel is covered in sludge. If you see something let me know.


Where in Rogers?


----------



## qualitycut




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1719937 said:


>


its because you drive a Ford.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1719939 said:


> its because you drive a Ford.


I'm in a mercury


----------



## qualitycut

If Sprint don't fix it I'm dropping instead of the 300$


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

its better your phone look like that, then your groin area after KOD.


----------



## qualitycut

Threw it on the ground works now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1719943 said:


> Threw it on the ground works now


same thing happens at kod.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Forgot

19/ partly cloudy. Dark.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Guess I'll pound the Swiss Cake Rolls when I get home.


----------



## qualitycut

Keeps doing it, then I slam it on the table and works. Must have been a rough lap dance


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Swiss Cake Rolls are gone it looks like, box is nowhere to be found.

Downed a bag of baby carrots instead. Probably for the better.

Didn't do the trick though.


----------



## qualitycut

Im mowing down a nacho bell Grande and a chilli cheese burrito


----------



## BossPlow614

Man you guys eat bad.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1719951 said:


> Man you guys eat bad.


When you get a gf you can let yourself go im still wearing the same clothes from two weeks ago. Not really but taco bell after a lot of drinks is key


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1719949 said:


> Im mowing down a nacho bell Grande and a chilli cheese burrito


I was gonna go through Taco Bell, but there aren't any between here and **** Rapids I could get the trailer through with the skid on.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1719951 said:


> Man you guys eat bad.


I don't worry about how I look in fancy pants.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1719954 said:


> I was gonna go through Taco Bell, but there aren't any between here and **** Rapids I could get the trailer through with the skid on.


Yea the gf picked me up from the kod so I had to buy taco bell


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1719952 said:


> When you get a gf you can let yourself go im still wearing the same clothes from two weeks ago. Not really but taco bell after a lot of drinks is key


Nah, there's no way I could let myself go even with a gf/wife.


----------



## qualitycut

Now im watching sex sent me to the er. Dumbest funniest show ever


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1719958 said:


> Nah, there's no way I could let myself go even with a gf/wife.


Yea yea just wait


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1719936 said:


> Where in Rogers?


Off of 81 across from marine max


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1719960 said:


> Yea yea just wait


You're wrong


----------



## qualitycut

I havent been in here on a computer for every way different. Phones jacked again have a good night.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Woohoo... found some Girl Scout Cookies!!


----------



## skorum03

BossPlow614;1719007 said:


> She is, plus all her friends but they're 28 or something. Pretty hard to pull that off when I'm 22.
> 
> *Don't be afraid of age. How do they know how old you are. as far as they're concerned. I got after it with some 40 something year old that was at her friends bachorlette party last year one night down at the wild onion off of grand avenue. memories.
> 
> *
> 
> That's what got me into racing was seeing him race at the dome when I was about 6 yrs old and then my parents got me my first bike for my 8th birthday and I've been addicted ever since and I'll never quit racing as long as I can walk.
> 
> It's on Fox Sports 1. They got rid of Speed channel which kinda sucks, they make the Supercross broadcast like a football game now and spend a lot of time explaining things, etc. like they'd do for football to get the attention of the general public. Good for the sport I suppose.
> 
> I can barely handle one night also! IF it wasn't for shots of fireball last night I wouldn't have gotten after it because it was hard to drink beer. 2 yrs ago I could do 2 nights in a row easy but now ...





BossPlow614;1719019 said:


> Not much into cougars


Life can be easier if you're into them. Experienced.



BossPlow614;1719958 said:


> Nah, there's no way I could let myself go even with a gf/wife.


me either. Holy balls I am drunk fellas


----------



## skorum03

Whats the weather doing? I didn't even read the 30 pages I missed since this morning.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1719886 said:


> If it isn't salted, it ain't working.
> 
> Just did a Famous Dave's, didn't make a dent.
> 
> That's with the skid. Frozen solid.


Just finished. got most down to blacktop, tittle sun and some driving and it will be there tomorrow....:yow!:


----------



## banonea

So what's the scoop with the storm on Monday/Tuesday, is it going to be anything?


----------



## SnowGuy73

31, cloudy, calm. 

Shakopee. 

05:46.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS has Me at 1-3" tomorrow night into Tuesday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu has me at total for tomorrow night and Tuesday morning at 1.64".


----------



## SnowGuy73

Replacement guy on 5 still saying 1-2" for Monday/Tuesday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Blanket 1-3" ending at 5 am.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Wow. Its 32 already.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Breaking news. I've been down graded from 2"-4" tomorrow night and less than inch Tuesday to 1"-2" tomorrow night and no mention of snow Tuesday. This is from nws. So I take it that its shrunken again. I think I said a few pages ago we'd end up with 1" 1/4-1" 3/8". Well for me anyway. I'm gonna say screw it anyway and do a full run so I don't hear complaints


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1719996 said:


> Breaking news. I've been down graded from 2"-4" tomorrow night and less than inch Tuesday to 1"-2" tomorrow night and no mention of snow Tuesday. This is from nws. So I take it that its shrunken again. I think I said a few pages ago we'd end up with 1" 1/4-1" 3/8". Well for me anyway. I'm gonna say screw it anyway and do a full run so I don't hear complaints


Weather Story from NWS doesn't show snow by you, basically over the heart of the cities from 7 pm to 5 am.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1719999 said:


> Weather Story from NWS doesn't show snow by you, basically over the heart of the cities from 7 pm to 5 am.


Oh well. What ever or does I'll deal with it


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;1719793 said:


> I think SSS has a lot of free time.


You've gotta be kidding me!


----------



## unit28

wondering about that too
went and looked lst night we went to nothing on NWS zone KMBG

low deepening
wind s etc

wherever the thumb is that's the high point of precip


----------



## jimslawnsnow

So is it safe to say bano and me won't get anything?


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1719799 said:


> Still at 1-3". 1.9" looks likely for metro.


 heading that way I guess

filled up for less than $60 last night 
Used a Cub card/ internet coupon / and truck dealer gas card...
all at $2.89 gallon


----------



## TKLAWN

Per NWS discussion. Snow likely from long Prarie to North metro down to River Falls, accumulations of 1.5 to 2.5. With lower amounts possible.
Looks like that north of 94 thing again.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Forecast Discussion says 1-2.5" most likely from Long Prairie to the NE SUBURBS to River Falls.

Great. I AM back to December.

My hourly says 2" on the nose ending at 6 am.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1720019 said:


> Per NWS discussion. Snow likely from long Prarie to North metro down to River Falls, accumulations of 1.5 to 2.5. With lower amounts possible.
> Looks like that north of 94 thing again.


Damn you TK.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1720016 said:


> So is it safe to say bano and me won't get anything?


Pretty much.


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;1720016 said:


> So *is it safe to sa*y bano and me won't get anything?


nothing is safe Jim....nothing.
lol

looking at low pressure tracks there's still possibilities


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1720024 said:


> nothing is safe Jim....nothing.
> lol
> 
> looking at low pressure tracks there's still possibilities


NWS said "at this time" a couple of times, so they're expecting some movement as well.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I suppose Menard's opens in 15 minutes. Better go get some pipe to lay..... Or install...... Or hook together..... Or whatever.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1720019 said:


> Per NWS discussion. Snow likely from long Prarie to North metro down to River Falls, accumulations of 1.5 to 2.5. With lower amounts possible.
> Looks like that north of 94 thing again.


Hehehe!!!!


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1720021 said:


> Damn you TK.


Sorry, just trying to add something useful


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1720024 said:


> nothing is safe Jim....nothing.
> lol
> 
> looking at low pressure tracks there's still possibilities


i know, but im just wondering if its going to be close. after reading some of the other posts and replies it looks like not much for down here again


----------



## unit28

TKLAWN;506170 said:


> Well it looks like we will get 2-4 inches by Tuesday morning I ure hope we don't get too much freezing rain as highs are supposed to be around freezing. The equipment has been patiently waiting since the 26th of december.


The last QPF had about .16" pr hr

The warm air today is going way north covering most of MN
Depends on how far south the cold air dives again. 
It could be drier the farther north the low track sets in.

The ratio's will be fairly mild
Getting 4" might be a stretch but not sure about the duration of snowfall.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1720028 said:


> I suppose Menard's opens in 15 minutes. Better go get some pipe to lay..... Or install...... Or hook together..... Or whatever.


 pvc pipe usually requires welding


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TK was a fortune teller in 2008.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

anyone have the feeling we get a bunch of little snows then get one big snow? a foot or foot and a half


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1720033 said:


> pvc pipe usually requires welding


Gee, thanks.

The old time went from Galvanized to copper back to Galvanized a couple of times.

When we redid the plumbing, we pulled out a lot of that, but we never did at the pump. Now I'm starting to wish we had.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1720035 said:


> anyone have the feeling we get a bunch of little snows then get one big snow? a foot or foot and a half


Don't say like that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1720032 said:


> The last QPF had about .16" pr hr
> 
> The warm air today is going way north covering most of MN
> Depends on how far south the cold air dives again.
> It could be drier the farther north the low track sets in.
> 
> The ratio's will be fairly mild
> Getting 4" might be a stretch but not sure about the duration of snowfall.


NWS says about a 13:1 ratio for those that don't want to read or look at charts.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1720031 said:


> i know, but im just wondering if its going to be close. after reading some of the other posts and replies it looks like not much for down here again


No guarantees... models have been bouncing back and forth every 6 hours... probably the reason for the blanket forecast from nws


----------



## unit28

Jim

this is what's left for you and banno
of the splitting clipper, if it does split
looks that way to me

It's still something to watch. Radar echo's for you guys will be dense enough to have some dbz reflectivity, just not sure if it will amount to much though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1720047 said:


> No guarantees... models have been bouncing back and forth every 6 hours... probably the reason for the blanket forecast from nws


Looks like we're going to be trying to bring my dad home tomorrow.

The anesthesia seems to finally have let loose. He's watching Fox News and arguing with the therapists, back to his old self.

He can get himself out of bed and to the bathroom in a wheelchair.

We are going to look for a mechanical lift chair soon to help him up at the house, not sure on when.

We are going to get some long, foldable aluminum ramps to get him up the stairs to his front door (no video of the skid, sorry).

Soooooo... I'd appreciate the more "southerly" model.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1720053 said:


> Looks like we're going to be trying to bring my dad home tomorrow.
> 
> The anesthesia seems to finally have let loose. He's watching Fox News and arguing with the therapists, back to his old self.
> 
> He can get himself out of bed and to the bathroom in a wheelchair.
> 
> We are going to look for a mechanical lift chair soon to help him up at the house, not sure on when.
> 
> We are going to get some long, foldable aluminum ramps to get him up the stairs to his front door (no video of the skid, sorry).
> 
> Soooooo... I'd appreciate the more "southerly" model.


Good to hear. And I am sure Jim will take it all.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1720053 said:


> Looks like we're going to be trying to bring my dad home tomorrow.
> 
> The anesthesia seems to finally have let loose. He's watching Fox News and arguing with the therapists, back to his old self.
> 
> He can get himself out of bed and to the bathroom in a wheelchair.
> 
> We are going to look for a mechanical lift chair soon to help him up at the house, not sure on when.
> 
> We are going to get some long, foldable aluminum ramps to get him up the stairs to his front door (no video of the skid, sorry).
> 
> Soooooo... I'd appreciate the more "southerly" model.


We would all like a video of the skid way so we vote you do it that way.


----------



## CityGuy

34 
wind se at 3

833


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1720039 said:


> NWS says about a 13:1 ratio for those that don't want to read or look at charts.


I'm sure they also talked about the deepening low .
colomn I spoke of a couple days ago. If that happens to deepen, we'll see something a bit more this way 
Thinking it'll grab more precip in the dendritic zone and throw it around ...will we see 45 ? That's what I want to really know lol


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1720053 said:


> Looks like we're going to be trying to bring my dad home tomorrow.
> 
> The anesthesia seems to finally have let loose. He's watching Fox News and arguing with the therapists, back to his old self.
> 
> He can get himself out of bed and to the bathroom in a wheelchair.
> 
> We are going to look for a mechanical lift chair soon to help him up at the house, not sure on when.
> 
> We are going to get some long, foldable aluminum ramps to get him up the stairs to his front door (no video of the skid, sorry).
> 
> Soooooo... I'd appreciate the more "southerly" model.


dang man I hope it does stay out of the area for you until later...
Best wishes for you all over there


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1720064 said:


> I'm sure they also talked about the deepening low .
> colomn I spoke of a couple days ago. If that happens to deepen, we'll see something a bit more this way
> Thinking it'll grab more precip in the dendritic zone and throw it around ...will we see 45 ? That's what I want to really know lol


Yeah, they talked about the zone setting up somewhere between Omaha and Duluth.

Bit of a spread.

St. Paul has a forecast high of 42. Gonna be close.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1720052 said:


> Jim
> 
> this is what's left for you and banno
> of the splitting clipper, if it does split
> looks that way to me
> 
> It's still something to watch. Radar echo's for you guys will be dense enough to have some dbz reflectivity, just not sure if it will amount to much though.


So what's the red? Moisture? I'm not very good with that type of stuff


----------



## CityGuy

34
wc 28
winds S at 7


9:07


----------



## CityGuy

Guy on the 9 thinks 1-2 monday night into tuesday. And the winds could gust to 45 by the end of the week.


----------



## CityGuy

8 pages to 1600

We got this today


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

52° in the Kwik Trip car wash.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

nws has me at 37 now and weather bug on my phone says 38. hazy sun. if we had full sun we could be in the upper 40's i think


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1720106 said:


> Guy on the 9 thinks 1-2 monday night into tuesday. And the winds could gust to 45 by the end of the week.


NWS thinks the same. I wanted 1600 last night. Slackers.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

i dont think this thread will ever get the views that the north country has


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

2160 pages gets us on top.

Unless you're cb, the like 550.


----------



## CityGuy

I couldn't keep my eyes open any more. Sorry. 

Was up late friday studying for my test yesterday.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1720115 said:


> 2160 pages gets us on top.
> 
> Unless you're cb, the like 550.


Well lets get on it

Snow where are you to help?


----------



## CityGuy

Where is everyone?

Just me, Jim and Lwn


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;1720086 said:


> So what's the red? Moisture? I'm not very good with that type of stuff


It's a forecast...
it has alot more info wrapped into it than just moisture

this one by Unisys {had a lawn customer who did codes etc for them}
shows precip location also, but it's easier to decipher clouds, precip etc.
It's, looped at different time spans and also instantanious
not a forecast map, but you can get models etc from their site.

http://weather.unisys.com/satellite/sat_vis.php?image=enh&inv=0&t=l12&region=he


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1720117 said:


> Well lets get on it
> 
> Snow where are you to help?


banned........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1720119 said:


> It's a forecast...
> it has alot more info wrapped into it than just moisture
> 
> this one by Unisys {had a lawn customer who did codes etc for them}
> shows precip location also, but it's easier to decipher clouds, precip etc.
> It's, looped at different time spans and also instantanious
> not a forecast map, but you can get models etc from their site.
> 
> http://weather.unisys.com/satellite/sat_vis.php?image=enh&inv=0&t=l12&region=he


ok. i still dont get those darn things. i will get it eventually after studying for a few more seasons


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1720121 said:


> banned........


Are you serious?


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1720121 said:


> banned........


I thought I saw him on early this morning?


----------



## CityGuy

Unit:

Do you see anything on the horizan fornext weekend?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1591203 said:


> This is the typical pattern. Tease the public a week out, commit to some numbers with uncertainty, back off said numbers, then while I'm sleeping bump them way up. Not buying yet. We're too close to the line of all snow and a mix/rain to give up on Orko yet.
> 
> I'm sticking with my 8-10" guess.


thats a little high dont you think? lwmnr will be out for 10 days!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1720124 said:


> I thought I saw him on early this morning?


its says he logged on and was last active at 831am today


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1720128 said:


> thats a little high dont you think? lwmnr will be out for 10 days!


Guess I didn't realize we were already up to winter storm Orko either.

Did they rename the last storm each time it crossed a state line?


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1720128 said:


> thats a little high dont you think? lwmnr will be out for 10 days!


I will take 8-10.

We need a good storm here in the metro.


----------



## qualitycut

Only two pages to read through this morning?


----------



## CityGuy

I think as long as its warm I will wash and wax the car and truck. That should help make sure we get snow this week.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1720111 said:


> 52° in the Kwik Trip car wash.


the wife always goes there to get her shine on
@ bunker/ hansen


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1720133 said:


> Only two pages to read through this morning?


We are working on it.


----------



## unit28

Hamelfire;1720126 said:


> Unit:
> 
> Do you see anything on the horizan fornext weekend?


havn't checked
working on a truck right now

electrical problems ..
at this time of year, who'd a thunk things like chasing ghosts under the truck would be such a joy....:angry:

lost half of everything including door locks, hazards, brakes, etc etc... 
rear b-u lights, turn signals ...etc etc etc



I'm stumped

had it thawed out over the last couple days in the garage before I started poking wires etc.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1720115 said:


> 2160 pages gets us on top.
> 
> Unless you're cb, the like 550.


1080 for me!


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;1720139 said:


> havn't checked
> working on a truck right now
> 
> electrical problems ..
> at this time of year, who'd a thunk things like chasing ghosts under the truck would be such a joy....:angry:
> 
> lost half of everything including door locks, hazards, brakes, etc etc...
> rear b-u lights, turn signals ...etc etc etc
> 
> 
> 
> I'm stumped
> 
> had it thawed out over the last couple days in the garage before I started poking wires etc.


Almost sounds like one of those big breakers under the hood but not all that should be on the same relay.


----------



## CityGuy

Anyone ever heard of running nitrogen in there tires in the winter? Or even do it.

Mom has been having air issues in her tires and I thought I heard that the other day on the radio but was not sure.


----------



## qualitycut

Well as of now my phones working. Anyone ever seen a screen like that.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1720142 said:


> Anyone ever heard of running nitrogen in there tires in the winter? Or even do it.
> 
> Mom has been having air issues in her tires and I thought I heard that the other day on the radio but was not sure.


 molecules are bigger so it leaks a lot less


----------



## unit28

everything up front is good
rear parking tail lights are good

front blinkers work...real fast
fron hazards work

rear frame ground is good
changed multi function switch so that's new


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1720142 said:


> Anyone ever heard of running nitrogen in there tires in the winter? Or even do it.
> 
> Mom has been having air issues in her tires and I thought I heard that the other day on the radio but was not sure.


I think the higher end cars run it... doesnt fluctuate as much with the temps... a lot of shops have it


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1720147 said:


> molecules are bigger so it leaks a lot less


SO she would not need to be going in every few weeks to get it resealed like now? Would you recommend it?


----------



## CityGuy

Jim or Ban you know of any shops down in rochester that have the nitrogen down there


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;1720148 said:


> everything up front is good
> rear parking tail lights are good
> 
> front blinkers work...real fast
> fron hazards work
> 
> rear frame ground is good
> changed multi function switch so that's new


That sounds like a bulb out.

Could it have something to do with the trailer plug? Just throwing ideas at it


----------



## unit28

I'd recommend the nitro
haven't heard anything bad about it


----------



## CityGuy

35

wc 28

Winds sw at 8


----------



## qualitycut

My dad has told me it works and they have thought about doing it. Reason they haven't is its kinda tough to sell people


----------



## CityGuy

I think I will tell her to check with the local shop. Last week when she was in they told her to drive on the snow tires more. So she has been going the long way to everything and is wasting gas to supposedly get the air to warm up in the tires.


----------



## unit28

Hamelfire;1720154 said:


> That sounds like a bulb out.
> 
> Could it have something to do with the trailer plug? Just throwing ideas at it


pulled lights they're new
sprayed elctrical cleaner on tr plugs

wonder if WD4o would be better to spray on contacts?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1720150 said:


> SO she would not need to be going in every few weeks to get it resealed like now? Would you recommend it?


She must drive a Chrysler product?


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1720159 said:


> My dad has told me it works and they have thought about doing it. Reason they haven't is its kinda tough to sell people


So it might be a little more expensive but so is going to the tire shop every few weeks to get tires resealed. Even trade? Would it be ok to store the snow tires with it in it all summer then add to if needed when mounting again in the fall?


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1720162 said:


> She must drive a Chrysler product?


BMW 3 series

The old man got her alum rims and snow tires and the snows are the only ones she has trouble with


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;1720161 said:


> pulled lights they're new
> sprayed elctrical cleaner on tr plugs
> 
> wonder if WD4o would be better to spray on contacts?


I don't know. Never tried it.


----------



## unit28

36 friggen degrees
plus variable winds
and ....
there's daylight outside

lost a letter


----------



## CityGuy

6 pages to go.

Plucking them off 1 at a time.


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;1720161 said:


> pulled lights they're new
> sprayed elctrical cleaner on tr plugs
> 
> wonder if WD4o would be better to spray on contacts?


I have always used dielectirc greese in the jelly form.


----------



## unit28

Hamelfire;1720169 said:


> I don't know. Never tried it.


I shall report back with a short undetailed message on my application

.. back
in a few


----------



## unit28

nothing new to report


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1719999 said:


> Weather Story from NWS doesn't show snow by you, basically over the heart of the cities from 7 pm to 5 am.


That's what all the models say as well. There was one shift in the GFS south yesterday and that was it.



TKLAWN;1720006 said:


> You've gotta be kidding me!


I know, what is he talking about????



jimslawnsnow;1720128 said:


> thats a little high dont you think? lwmnr will be out for 10 days!


My guidance may be a little off, 8-10" does look a little on the high side now. Nws has me at 1-3". The last two runs of the NAM are at 1/4" of liquid.


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;506170 said:


> Well it looks like we will get 2-4 inches by Tuesday morning I ure hope we don't get too much freezing rain as highs are supposed to be around freezing. The equipment has been patiently waiting since the 26th of december.


Yeah we have have been waiting too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1720167 said:


> BMW 3 series
> 
> The old man got her alum rims and snow tires and the snows are the only ones she has trouble with


We had an '08 Chrysler Town and Country that weekly I would have to pump up a tire or two.

3 days and the tire would be flat.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

2 nipples and elbow short on my plumbing project.....

Or quality's KoD trip.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1720193 said:


> 2 nipples and elbow short on my plumbing project.....
> 
> Or quality's KoD trip.


All good though. Don't get to drive the wife's 'rango enough lately.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1720191 said:


> Yeah we have have been waiting too.


Funny I was waiting for this one to come up. I thought about it but didn't wanna copy you


----------



## jimslawnsnow




----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1720162 said:


> She must drive a Chrysler product?


That was my guess.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1720192 said:


> We had an '08 Chrysler Town and Country that weekly I would have to pump up a tire or two.
> 
> 3 days and the tire would be flat.


You would look good in a mini van.


----------



## unit28

NWS pointed the finger at me

They said the thumb gets the highest precip award monday night on the AM dscs

And now, 
they didn't say 1-3"...just blatently stated 2" on zone cast


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1720222 said:


> You would look good in a mini van.


I was lookin smooth with the lean back, windows down and dirty diaper 1/2 hanging out the sliding door.


----------



## unit28

Hamelfire;1720173 said:


> I have always used dielectirc greese in the jelly form.


that's what we use in underground irrigation wire connectors

depending on the connector


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1720191 said:


> Yeah we have have been waiting too.


As soon as Pat hammer packs his s|%t, I will be taking his spot.
You guys always knew I was a weather genius right?ussmileyflag


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1720232 said:


> As soon as Pat hammer packs his s|%t, I will be taking his spot.
> You guys always knew I was a weather genius right?ussmileyflag


I don't know if genius is the correct word.


----------



## skorum03

Well, I hope we get 2" of snow. I need to plow and make money. Its been a nice couple weeks off. But its time.


----------



## BossPlow614

skorum03;1720239 said:


> Well, I hope we get 2" of snow. I need to plow and make money. Its been a nice couple weeks off. But its time.


Yes that is very true. I thought you were taking it easy since New Years? Lol


----------



## skorum03

BossPlow614;1720248 said:


> Yes that is very true. I thought you were taking it easy since New Years? Lol


I had been until yesterday at about 3pm. haha


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ran out of pipe tape with 3 sets of threads left.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1720259 said:


> Ran out of pipe tape with 3 sets of threads left.


Even ran through the irrigation bag.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Slow in here today


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1720260 said:


> Even ran through the irrigation bag.


I have about 3 rolls


----------



## unit28

radar 
shows a little rain in cambridge right now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1720267 said:


> I have about 3 rolls


So did I....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Maybe the Canadians got everyone


----------



## unit28

I have a whole inventory of irrigation parts
for 3295 I can bring it

I'm sure there's a roll of pipe tape in there if you want it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Already back at my favorite store this weekend.


----------



## unit28

where's my winter weather advisory?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1720289 said:


> where's my winter weather advisory?


Not the criteria.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1720288 said:


> Already back at my favorite store this weekend.


They should know you by name.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1720151 said:


> Jim or Ban you know of any shops down in rochester that have the nitrogen down there


I think they even have it at like costco...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1720292 said:


> They should know you by name.


Luckily the 11% rebate thing is going. They have lots of registers open.

Keep picking a different one.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1720294 said:


> Luckily the 11% rebate thing is going. They have lots of registers open.
> 
> Keep picking a different one.


Is this your version of Cheers?


----------



## banonea

unit28;1720148 said:


> everything up front is good
> rear parking tail lights are good
> 
> front blinkers work...real fast
> fron hazards work
> 
> rear frame ground is good
> changed multi function switch so that's new


what kind of truck


----------



## Green Grass

Novak Weather
Next 2 weeks will feature several opportunities for January thaws mixed with quick shots of Arctic air.


----------



## banonea

Hamelfire;1720151 said:


> Jim or Ban you know of any shops down in rochester that have the nitrogen down there


Never heard of that before. check the valve stem or the bead for a leak. have the tire broke down and seal the bead. if it is a aluminum rim they build up crud.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1720259 said:


> Ran out of pipe tape with 3 sets of threads left.


That straight pisses me off when that happens...


----------



## 60Grit

cbservicesllc;1720293 said:


> I think they even have it at like costco...


You are correct sir


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1720296 said:


> Is this your version of Cheers?


No, but Wendy's is. I walk in, they ring up my order and I get the employee discount without saying anything.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I see some people have time to post multiple times on NwS's facebook page, but can't help with our post count.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1720316 said:


> I see some people have time to post multiple times on NwS's facebook page, but can't help with our post count.


Not I said the fly. But I see who is.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1720142 said:


> Anyone ever heard of running nitrogen in there tires in the winter? Or even do it.
> 
> Mom has been having air issues in her tires and I thought I heard that the other day on the radio but was not sure.


There was something this last fall on channel 5 about it. And no I don't know of any where to get. Mainly because I don't know how it work on trucks


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1720316 said:


> I see some people have time to post multiple times on NwS's facebook page, but can't help with our post count.


Not me either


----------



## unit28

Green Grass;1720300 said:


> Novak Weather
> Next 2 weeks will feature several opportunities for January thaws mixed with quick shots of Arctic air.


saw one forecast for 40 next Saturday followed by 19 the day after


----------



## unit28

banonea;1720297 said:


> what kind of truck


2003 ford expedition 5.4

you know,

the ones that never break down:crying:

took it to car wash today, and after everything else that wasn't working,
the rear back up lights went out as well.


----------



## banonea

Check the fuse box main feed under the fuse box. They get loose or break


----------



## cbservicesllc

WTF...?


----------



## unit28

banonea;1720328 said:


> Check the fuse box main feed under the fuse box. They get loose or break


will do

thanks for the help


----------



## skorum03

cbservicesllc;1720329 said:


> WTF...?


His numbers seem to be the highest I've seen for my area. But I still say bring it if thats whats going to happen.


----------



## skorum03

Just went and scraped two driveways. Packed down snow coming up nicely with warm temps and assload of salt I put down on friday.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1720307 said:


> No, but Wendy's is. I walk in, they ring up my order and I get the employee discount without saying anything.


Mocha Roaster from Wendy's is phenomenal. I order 4 of them every time I go there.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1720329 said:


> WTF...?


Are you crapping me?


----------



## CityGuy

He must be on crack


----------



## skorum03

Who is the Novak guy anyways? Does anyone know much about his background?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1461527 said:


> I had my 4 year old with me since 3 this morning he told me everything I was doing wrong


Well where should I start with this one?


----------



## CityGuy

skorum03;1720354 said:


> Who is the Novak guy anyways? Does anyone know much about his background?


Don't know but I think he is on crack


----------



## cbservicesllc

skorum03;1720354 said:


> Who is the Novak guy anyways? Does anyone know much about his background?


Doesnt say anything about his background or education on his website


----------



## CityGuy

Car and truck washed. Wow were they dirty.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have water!!!

But I must also have leaks. Pump won't turn off.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1720307 said:


> No, but Wendy's is. I walk in, they ring up my order and I get the employee discount without saying anything.


My dad has the same thing going in Bloomington. He has ordered the same thing for years, small chili with cheese, hot sauce and extra crackers and a small coke. As soon as they see his truck in the drive thru they tell him to pull ahead. The girl at the window even corrects him if he makes an ordering error.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1720364 said:


> I have water!!!
> 
> But I must also have leaks. Pump won't turn off.


That's cool and sucks


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1720358 said:


> Doesnt say anything about his background or education on his website


Most people point their degree or past history when they claim some expertise. I said before he's just like us but draws nice maps with ovals.


----------



## CityGuy

The snow seems to be melting away. It's going to be a mess when it freezes again.


----------



## CityGuy

I've been watching the neighbor across the steret for 2 hours now scrape the hard pack off his driveway. I wonder if knows that he would not have this problem if he would shovel after the snow rather than driving all over it. Or if he would just salt it. 

Sometimes I really wonder.


----------



## CityGuy

3 pages to go to 1600


----------



## CityGuy

We just might get there yet.


----------



## CityGuy

Snow where are you when we need you.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My fill plug was leaking. Pulled it out, retaped it, now no water again.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1720373 said:


> I've been watching the neighbor across the steret for 2 hours now scrape the hard pack off his driveway. I wonder if knows that he would not have this problem if he would shovel after the snow rather than driving all over it. Or if he would just salt it.
> 
> Sometimes I really wonder.


Some people just like doing that kind of stuff for some reason...


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1720378 said:


> My fill plug was leaking. Pulled it out, retaped it, now no water again.


What the???????????????


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1720380 said:


> Some people just like doing that kind of stuff for some reason...


He dosn't look to happy. I think he is just lazy.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1720378 said:


> My fill plug was leaking. Pulled it out, retaped it, now no water again.


Could it be frozen?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Everything is working. Pump turns on, pump turns off.

Cleaning all the tools and putting stuff away, found a leak in the old pipe. Must have been wrenching on stuff too much.

Time to drai. The system down again.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1720403 said:


> Everything is working. Pump turns on, pump turns off.
> 
> Cleaning all the tools and putting stuff away, found a leak in the old pipe. Must have been wrenching on stuff too much.
> 
> Time to drai. The system down again.


Good to hear.Thumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

39

winds s at 3


----------



## CityGuy

Looking a little slow in here. Everyone must be scraping.

SSS is practicing his routine for the olympics I bet.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well is in and well. <---- see what I did there?

Headed out to see my dad for a couple hours, then off with the skid until midnight or so.

Got another property to do tomorrow, then looks like plow Tuesday sometime???????


----------



## unit28

well everyone knows what I
WAS ........doing.

and Hamel,
Banonea sure knows his **** is all I can say.
{saying that jokeingly-sp}

I do appreciate the help you guys gave me.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1720422 said:


> Got another property to do tomorrow, then looks like plow Tuesday sometime???????


^ This is looking increasingly likely.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1720373 said:


> I've been watching the neighbor across the steret for 2 hours now scrape the hard pack off his driveway. I wonder if knows that he would not have this problem if he would shovel after the snow rather than driving all over it. Or if he would just salt it.
> 
> Sometimes I really wonder.


Sit in the driveway and watch him work!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1720422 said:


> Well is in and well. <---- see what I did there?
> 
> Headed out to see my dad for a couple hours, then off with the skid until midnight or so.
> 
> Got another property to do tomorrow, then looks like plow Tuesday sometime???????


Ha, nice...

Hope your dad is doing well today!

It's looking more and more like it...


----------



## banonea

unit28;1720426 said:


> well everyone knows what I
> WAS ........doing.
> 
> and Hamel,
> Banonea sure knows his **** is all I can say.
> {saying that jokeingly-sp}
> 
> I do appreciate the help you guys gave me.


Was it the fuse box


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1720430 said:


> Sit in the driveway and watch him work!


On the couch with beer in hand


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;1720426 said:


> well everyone knows what I
> WAS ........doing.
> 
> and Hamel,
> Banonea sure knows his **** is all I can say.
> {saying that jokeingly-sp}
> 
> I do appreciate the help you guys gave me.


Good to hear you found the problem and resolved it.


----------



## unit28

banonea;1720437 said:


> Was it the fuse box


yep

I just got in from getting groceries.
Dragged everything in the house and let the wife Unit pack it away.

Went to the garage and threw a 500watt light on the floorboard so I could see what I was getting into.

Had the key on, and blinker on and it was blinking 900mph.

Yanked the kicker panel off passenger side to get to the fuse box.

I see all kinds of connectors like 6 or 7 all around the fuse box with miles of wire around the fuse box.
I'm thinking really, seriously....?

At that point I said now or never and just started banging the fuse box
like a madman...oh yes I did.

Nothing happened, blinker still wound up tighter than a top, still blinking like no tomorrow.

So I yanked on the fuse box panel trying to get the cover off and it's jammed up. It was not coming off without a fight.

I said ok....I'm still staring at all the miles of wire and the blinker just ticking like a timebomb going faster and faster it seemed . Said to myself I gots to make this thing stop or else ...or else I said.

So I said a few hail marry's, prayed to the wire connector gods and just started yanking on the wires that are around the fuse box..

The blinker, she stutterd and went back to blinking fast. I yanked on the wires again it stutterd again. went like that a couple times.

I said take a breath, slow down a little to myself. 
So I poked a few less of the wires at a time and found the one bad set
and now I know where some of the problem lies.

So, I just left it like that untill I have time to play nice and take my time with fixing it.

I have to put some tlc into it now so she will like me again. I mean who likes iit when your banging hard on the fuse box?


----------



## unit28

Hamelfire;1720442 said:


> Good to hear you found the problem and resolved it.


thanks for the help
without you guys I was ready to throw in the towel...


----------



## unit28

according to models
everyone has a chance to plow something


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;1720459 said:


> thanks for the help
> without you guys I was ready to throw in the towel...


That's what it's all about. Helping each other out when and where we can. Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

Finally have 4g at my house and its faster than my Comcast


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1720463 said:


> Finally have 4g at my house and its faster than my Comcast


new phone?


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1720467 said:


> new phone?


Using an old one till Wednesday


----------



## BossPlow614

skorum03;1719969 said:


> Life can be easier if you're into them. Experienced.
> 
> me either. Holy balls I am drunk fellas


I should note that I look as if I'm about 18.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1720463 said:


> Finally have 4g at my house and its faster than my Comcast


Switch away from Sprint?


----------



## unit28

When's motox replay?


----------



## BossPlow614

unit28;1720478 said:


> When's motox replay?


Couldn't tell ya. It's on live every Saturday night.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1720476 said:


> Switch away from Sprint?


Nope still have them and after today probably keep them. I have had way better service and 4g almost everywhere


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1720441 said:


> On the couch with beer in hand


I'm on the couch as well but with a jug of water


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1720486 said:


> Nope still have them and after today probably keep them. I have had way better service and 4g almost everywhere


So there promise is finally coming through.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1720488 said:


> I'm on the couch as well but with a jug of water


rough night


----------



## ryde307

Finally caught up. 
It was a good afternoon/night at the ice house, yesterday but paying for it today. Another morning where I swear I am never drinking again.

I forgot who mentioned it 20 pages or so ago but do you still have the snowmobile trailer for sale? I might be interested.


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;1720496 said:


> Finally caught up.
> It was a good afternoon/night at the ice house, yesterday but paying for it today. Another morning where I swear I am never drinking again.
> 
> I forgot who mentioned it 20 pages or so ago but do you still have the snowmobile trailer for sale? I might be interested.


Where you having a bonfire by any chance.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Well it was going good today until the 18mo old ran full force at the stairs with his lip between his teeth. And when he tripped his jaw hit the stair and now he has major bite marks in his lip. Blood everywhere!. Deciding on stitches or not. May give him a shot of Whiskey or something. They used to do that right? :realmad:


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1720495 said:


> rough night


Possibly.... Was a good time though.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1720501 said:


> Well it was going good today until the 18mo old ran full force at the stairs with his lip between his teeth. And when he tripped his jaw hit the stair and now he has major bite marks in his lip. Blood everywhere!. Deciding on stitches or not. May give him a shot of Whiskey or something. They used to do that right? :realmad:


Two shots and a needle and thread. You will be set.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1720504 said:


> Possibly.... Was a good time though.


I know that you where concerned but I found my ice scraper.


----------



## unit28

Green Grass;1720497 said:


> Where you having a bonfire by any chance.


Don't go into the light


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1720506 said:


> I know that you where concerned but I found my ice scraper.


Right where you left it?


----------



## unit28

Green Grass;1720505 said:


> Two shots and a needle and thread. You will be set.


Butterfly stitch?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1720505 said:


> Two shots and a needle and thread. You will be set.


Two shots, that does sound better.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1720512 said:


> Right where you left it?


No wife let the hot neighbor borrow it.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1720518 said:


> Two shots, that does sound better.


Make sure it is not cheep stuff!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Almost to 1600
Wow I'm first on 1600


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1720524 said:


> Almost to 1600
> Wow I'm first on 1600


You win!......


----------



## ryde307

Green Grass;1720497 said:


> Where you having a bonfire by any chance.


Normally we do but not this time. I was on Tonka by big island and in Carsons bay in Deephaven. With a few trips to haskells, maynards, and bayside mixed in.


----------



## Greenery

ryde307;1720496 said:


> Finally caught up.
> It was a good afternoon/night at the ice house, yesterday but paying for it today. Another morning where I swear I am never drinking again.
> 
> I forgot who mentioned it 20 pages or so ago but do you still have the snowmobile trailer for sale? I might be interested.


 Yup, I put it up on craigslist yesterday. Search Sledbed in Rockford.


----------



## ryde307

Found it. I will get back to you on it.


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;1720530 said:


> Normally we do but not this time. I was on Tonka by big island and in Carsons bay in Deephaven. With a few trips to haskells, maynards, and bayside mixed in.


I know there was a bonfire in mound yesterday


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Are there any models that DON'T show us getting snow?


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1720547 said:


> Are there any models that DON'T show us getting snow?


Just the one you draw.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1720547 said:


> Are there any models that DON'T show us getting snow?


No. 3"

However, I don't like when there is this much similarity. Usually something goes wrong.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just got back from seeing my dad.

The well isn't working again.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1720556 said:


> Just got back from seeing my dad.
> 
> The well isn't working again.


Just give her a bucket with water.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I was going to take a couple hour nap, before I go scrape.

Looks like 15 minutes now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Found a new site. Here's their map.


----------



## unit28

Goes wrong...
Or goes up is what he might think


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1720565 said:


> Found a new site. Here's their map.


That looks right.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1720556 said:


> Just got back from seeing my dad.
> 
> The well isn't working again.


That's too bad. Leave it alone a while and maybe it will work again. If you call a plumber it will start to work so maybe just pretend to call one.


----------



## skorum03

BossPlow614;1720474 said:


> I should note that I look as if I'm about 18.


That could be an obstacle...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

32,000?.....???.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dangit.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I think the next one after this one.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I set someone up for it.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Okay, off to see the Wizard. The Wonderful Wizard of Oz.

Sure wish it could have been 2 hours.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Everyone has the same hourly forecast. Odd.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1720595 said:


> Everyone has the same hourly forecast. Odd.


I think you need to check the new graph sss posted.


----------



## unit28

Save this
I'll be back tttyl....
http://weather.aberdeennews.com/maps/radar/preciptype/6hr/usnorthcentral.html?b=topo&size=640x480


----------



## CityGuy

Wow I leave for 30 minutes to eat and you rack up 3 pages.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1720501 said:


> Well it was going good today until the 18mo old ran full force at the stairs with his lip between his teeth. And when he tripped his jaw hit the stair and now he has major bite marks in his lip. Blood everywhere!. Deciding on stitches or not. May give him a shot of Whiskey or something. They used to do that right? :realmad:


that sucks.


----------



## CityGuy

So got a question for you all. New house(to me) no gutters(planned for spring) on the house and a fair amount of run off happening with the warm weather. My concern is refreeze and creating an ice dam. 
Do I need to consider one of those roof rakes and get some of the snow off or should I just let it go? I know in the spring the sump is going to hate me.


----------



## unit28

I vote rake it

*********


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1720615 said:


> So got a question for you all. New house(to me) no gutters(planned for spring) on the house and a fair amount of run off happening with the warm weather. My concern is refreeze and creating an ice dam.
> Do I need to consider one of those roof rakes and get some of the snow off or should I just let it go? I know in the spring the sump is going to hate me.


Leave it go you should get enough sun where your roof should be pretty clean.


----------



## unit28

St paul
And south?

Gnight


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1720565 said:


> Found a new site. Here's their map.


Jerk!! Hahahahaha


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I let them go.

I have them on sides with gutters, sides without.

Gutters don't mean anything. It's the insulation in the attic that causes it, or lack thereof.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1720553 said:


> No. 3"
> 
> However, I don't like when there is this much similarity. Usually something goes wrong.


Wrong as in???


----------



## CityGuy

Ok going to roll the dice this year. See what happens.


----------



## CityGuy

Anyone ever try that "Wipe New" or similar product? Supposed to make the old look new.

I have thought about it but such a small bottle and so much needing a clean up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1720634 said:


> Wrong as in???


Wrong as in we hardly ever have a blanket snowfall that covers everyone with the same snow at the same time.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1720634 said:


> Wrong as in???


What Lwnmrw said and a consensus in the forecast usually means it will do something else.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1720636 said:


> Ok going to roll the dice this year. See what happens.


You're already 1/2 done with winter.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

accu weather shows .36" for me. nws show up to 1.7". everything else i see just sayd 1"-2"


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1720644 said:


> You're already 1/2 done with winter.


Last year at this time we were about a 1/4 done.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1720642 said:


> Wrong as in we hardly ever have a blanket snowfall that covers everyone with the same snow at the same time.


maybe everyone is copying each other so they all dont look like boobs


----------



## ryde307

What happened to snowguy? i haven't seen a post from him in 24hrs. I feel like we should send a search party.


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;1720650 said:


> Last year at this time we were about a 1/4 done.


This is the spirit everyone should have. I want some snow!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1720650 said:


> Last year at this time we were about a 1/4 done.


and i said we were done once we got through january. then all it did was snow in april and may


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1720644 said:


> You're already 1/2 done with winter.


Worried about warm then cold then warm then cold


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;1720653 said:


> What happened to snowguy? i haven't seen a post from him in 24hrs. I feel like we should send a search party.


He was in this morning early and gone all day.


----------



## unit28

It'll be widespread with a deepened low.
plenty of rising moisture too from et.
Just need barro line, wind shift, some precip in dendritic zone 

There'll be some heavier bands somewhere.

I vote st Paul and south east


----------



## Greenery

Id really like to see some big storms roll through.. A blizzard or two could get things interesting.

I can't remember the last time we had an actual blizzard around the metro.


----------



## CityGuy

A good 8-10 storm would be fun


----------



## banonea

Weather Channel is saying 1"-3" here. I don't think they have it starting till late Friday.


----------



## SSS Inc.

greenery;1720664 said:


> Id really like to see some big storms roll through.. A blizzard or two could get things interesting.
> 
> I can't remember the last time we had an actual blizzard around the metro.





Hamelfire;1720666 said:


> A good 8-10 storm would be fun





ryde307;1720655 said:


> This is the spirit everyone should have. I want some snow!


^Agree, ^^Agree, ^^^Agree.

Winter is no fun if it doesn't snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1720668 said:


> Weather Channel is saying 1"-3" here. I don't think they have it starting till late Friday.


Late Friday, eh????


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1720668 said:


> Weather Channel is saying 1"-3" here. I don't think they have it starting till late Friday.


Typo??????


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1720671 said:


> Late Friday, eh????


Sorry, I ment Monday


----------



## SSS Inc.

NWS bumped me up to 2-4" + 1/2" Tuesday morning. 100%


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1720677 said:


> NWS bumped me up to 2-4" + 1/2" Tuesday morning. 100%


I show the same


----------



## unit28

Jarred said snow through to about lunch Tuesday


----------



## TKLAWN

Lots of melting today. Probably ice in the morning?


----------



## CityGuy

36

wc 30

1938


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

They've bumped everyone the same.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm trying to decide if it's worth going out scraping or say the skid broke.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'll do it tonight, then they are just covered in 24 hours.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1720687 said:


> I'm trying to decide if it's worth going out scraping or say the skid broke.


Supposed to be 25 tomorrow then up and down all week


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I suppose I should go make the money though.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1720687 said:


> I'm trying to decide if it's worth going out scraping or say the skid broke.


If you're getting paid to do it tonight then go for it. payuppayup


----------



## jimslawnsnow

nws bumped me to 1"-3" monday night and around inch tuesday

accu still shows .36"


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1720688 said:


> I'll do it tonight, then they are just covered in 24 hours.


Planning to do the same thing in about a hour. Everything we scraped yesterday is blacktop now. Then I will make sure we're going to get snow by washing the truck tonight. Btw, Jeff Dunham is on comedy central right now.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1720691 said:


> If you're getting paid to do it tonight then go for it. payuppayup


I'm just beat from this ordeal with my dad, trying to get this well running, spend time with the fam, trying to scrape last night.

Just don't want to be beat trying to plow tomorrow night / Tuesday night.

Looks like a drive lane run Tuesday morning, curb to curb Tuesday night.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm on my way though.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1720705 said:


> I'm on my way though.


Stop at Kwik Trip and get a box of Swiss Cake Rolls. As soon as you're back eat the whole box and call it a night. No video games mister.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1720705 said:


> I'm on my way though.


Your a trooper!


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;1720653 said:


> What happened to snowguy? i haven't seen a post from him in 24hrs. I feel like we should send a search party.


It is odd someone should go look for him.


----------



## unit28

KMBG IS AT 2-4

Zone frcast is 2-3


----------



## Green Grass

I am up to 2-3 tomorrow night.


----------



## unit28

banonea;1720695 said:


> Planning to do the same thing in about a hour. Everything we scraped yesterday is blacktop now. Then I will make sure we're going to get snow by washing the truck tonight. Btw, Jeff Dunham is on comedy central right now.....


I'd go check out the tv but my grandkids would prolly give me a kick in the knee


----------



## banonea

unit28;1720722 said:


> I'd go check out the tv but my grandkids would prolly give me a kick in the knee


But there puppets. .....lol


----------



## SnowGuy73

37, overcast, calm. 

Shakopee, MN. 

20:06


----------



## banonea

36 and calm in Rochester


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu has me at 1.72" total.


----------



## BossPlow614

New episode of Ax Men! 

Sss, where did you find that map? 

I'm half tempted to call out Novak & ask what his qualifications are.


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1720732 said:


> New episode of Ax Men!
> 
> Sss, where did you find that map?
> 
> I'm half tempted to call out Novak & ask what his qualifications are.


Watching axmen. Try the show after it, the first one was pretty good. I made that map.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1720650 said:


> Last year at this time we were about a 1/4 done.


Ughhh... dont remind me...


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1720727 said:


> 37, overcast, calm.
> 
> Shakopee, MN.
> 
> 20:06


He is alive!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1720727 said:


> 37, overcast, calm.
> 
> Shakopee, MN.
> 
> 20:06


He's alive!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Unless something is wrong with my NOAA app... I'm at 1-3 Monday night then less rhan a 1/2 tuesday morning


----------



## qualitycut

Geez two hour nap and 4 pages good work!


----------



## Ranger620

Hamel. Sorry i was out all day moving piles and scraping. I missed your ice dam post. Lawn got it right though its a insulation and air flow thing. Whats melting and turning to ice at the edge shouldnt turn into a dam.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1720754 said:


> Unless something is wrong with my NOAA app... I'm at 1-3 Monday night then less rhan a 1/2 tuesday morning


Mines the same except less than one inch on Tuesday


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1720739 said:


> Watching axmen. Try the show after it, the first one was pretty good. I made that map.


Lol. 12-14" by LMN & then 2-4" for the rest of us? :laughing:

& ill try watching the Oak show, tried last week but it wasn't all that intriguing.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1720763 said:


> Hamel. Sorry i was out all day moving piles and scraping. I missed your ice dam post. Lawn got it right though its a insulation and air flow thing. Whats melting and turning to ice at the edge shouldnt turn into a dam.


Good to know. Just first winter in a home and don't need an expensive fix for a cheap fix if that makes sense.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1720727 said:


> 37, overcast, calm.
> 
> Shakopee, MN.
> 
> 20:06


Thought you got booted?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1720763 said:


> Hamel. Sorry i was out all day moving piles and scraping. I missed your ice dam post. Lawn got it right though its a insulation and air flow thing. Whats melting and turning to ice at the edge shouldnt turn into a dam.


Unless you have a typical 1 1/2 story in South Mpls. About half the homes in my parents area have all had major damage at some point. I used to work at a hardware store in highschool in the neighborhood and one year we sold roof rakes by the pallet load. Wrong combination of temps and snow. Hamel's house looks fairly new so I wouldn't expect a problem.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1720783 said:


> Unless you have a typical 1 1/2 story in South Mpls. About half the homes in my parents area have all had major damage at some point. I used to work at a hardware store in highschool in the neighborhood and one year we sold roof rakes by the pallet load. Wrong combination of temps and snow. Hamel's house looks fairly new so I wouldn't expect a problem.


2002 built. More worried than I should be but I see a few neighbors out tonight with their rakes.


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1720770 said:


> Lol. 12-14" by LMN & then 2-4" for the rest of us? :laughing:
> 
> & *ill try watching the Oak show, tried last week but it wasn't all that intriguing.*


I got sucked in right away.

Just watched a video of major ice issues in duluth today. Watched a little car slide about half a block.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1720781 said:


> Thought you got booted?


Nope. Just a busy weekend.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1720783 said:


> Unless you have a typical 1 1/2 story in South Mpls. About half the homes in my parents area have all had major damage at some point. I used to work at a hardware store in highschool in the neighborhood and one year we sold roof rakes by the pallet load. Wrong combination of temps and snow. Hamel's house looks fairly new so I wouldn't expect a problem.


I just did a job this summer in a house that was built in 2002. Ice dam caused 25 grand worth of damage. Poor design of the way the house is layed out. It will happen again. She did not take my advice of turning it into a hot roof so next time it happens Ill get another job.


----------



## SnowGuy73

What did I miss?


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1720751 said:


> He's alive!


I think he is gone already.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1720796 said:


> What did I miss?


Your search party.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1720789 said:


> 2002 built. More worried than I should be but I see a few neighbors out tonight with their rakes.


I wouldn't worry. The problem with 1.5 stories is that they are usually under insulated and the roof line gets heated about half way up where the ceiling of the up stairs meets the roof. Don't forget people are stupid. Usually the people that clean the first few feet just create a dam a little higher up.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1720791 said:


> I got sucked in right away.
> 
> Just watched a video of major ice issues in duluth today. Watched a little car slide about half a block.


Saw that on FB a few hours ago.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1720796 said:


> What did I miss?


About 20 pages of good reading material


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1693014 said:


> Kod is about 2 miles from my house. Was just there the other week


And this week too..


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1720799 said:


> Your search party.


Ah, how sweet.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1720808 said:


> About 20 pages of good reading material


That ain't happening.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1720805 said:


> I wouldn't worry. The problem with 1.5 stories is that they are usually under insulated and the roof line gets heated about half way up where the ceiling of the up stairs meets the roof. Don't forget people are stupid. Usually the people that clean the first few feet just create a dam a little higher up.


This is where a lot of people just do the 2 rows of ice and water shield. Even the inspectors let it go. Just see the 2 rows and call it good. They just don't understand that wall line is half way up the roof. Nice to see someone who realizes hey that's heated.Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1720795 said:


> I just did a job this summer in a house that was built in 2002. Ice dam caused 25 grand worth of damage. Poor design of the way the house is layed out. It will happen again. She did not take my advice of turning it into a hot roof so next time it happens Ill get another job.


You should see my neighbor across the alley from me. Typical mpls house with a small attached garage with about a 6/12 pitch. Right next to that they added a room with the same pitch headed right for the garage. Now they have a valley with no place for the water to go. Nice design. My neighbor gets up there and shovels it all off every storm. :laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1720815 said:


> That ain't happening.


You got time.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1720817 said:


> You should see my neighbor across the alley from me. Typical mpls house with a small attached garage with about a 6/12 pitch. Right next to that they added a room with the same pitch headed right for the garage. Now they have a valley with no place for the water to go. Nice design. My neighbor gets up there and shovels it all off every storm. :laughing:


He is in it for the exercise.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1720815 said:


> That ain't happening.


There is a slight chance of snow for all of us and about a foot for lwnmwrman.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1720817 said:


> You should see my neighbor across the alley from me. Typical mpls house with a small attached garage with about a 6/12 pitch. Right next to that they added a room with the same pitch headed right for the garage. Now they have a valley with no place for the water to go. Nice design. My neighbor gets up there and shovels it all off every storm. :laughing:


Engineers They will just never learn about snow


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1720822 said:


> There is a slight chance of snow for all of us and about a foot for lwnmwrman.


When did they downgrade him?


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1720805 said:


> I wouldn't worry. The problem with 1.5 stories is that they are usually under insulated and the roof line gets heated about half way up where the ceiling of the up stairs meets the roof. Don't forget people are stupid. Usually the people that clean the first few feet just create a dam a little higher up.


if you are going to rake your roof, go at least 5' up for the best result. if you are still concerned, install the "hot wires" on the overhangs to help melt any ice that builds. if you are getting ice dams it is most likely because the soffit vents are plugged or there are no shoots in the rafters. we install allot of them in older homes. also check your roof vents to make sure they are not plugged with snow. if the roof cannot breath and builds up heat, it is the snow at the top of the roof that melts and flows under the snow to the roof edge.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1720822 said:


> There is a slight chance of snow for all of us and about a foot for lwnmwrman.


A slight chance? I like the sound of that.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1720816 said:


> This is where a lot of people just do the 2 rows of ice and water shield. Even the inspectors let it go. Just see the 2 rows and call it good. They just don't understand that wall line is half way up the roof. Nice to see someone who realizes hey that's heated.Thumbs Up


For those houses, people that don't rake the snow from a point higher than that wall line are just asking for trouble. All it does is move the dam higher. My dad used to take all the snow off. Had about six extensions on his rake. I have since put a new roof on with four rows of ice and water. It was well worth the relatively small extra cost.


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;1720816 said:


> This is where a lot of people just do the 2 rows of ice and water shield. Even the inspectors let it go. Just see the 2 rows and call it good. They just don't understand that wall line is half way up the roof. Nice to see someone who realizes hey that's heated.Thumbs Up


in Olmsted co. you hald to have 2 rows of ice and water past the vertical wall, if that means 3 or 4 rows, so be it, but they also don't do roof inspections here so allot of company's cheat.


----------



## qualitycut

So i just ran through the drive lane at my hotel and the construction guys left a damn extension cord across it and is now in two pieces. Leave it go or tell them?


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;1720835 said:


> in Olmsted co. you hald to have 2 rows of ice and water past the vertical wall, if that means 3 or 4 rows, so be it, but they also don't do roof inspections here so allot of company's cheat.


I know when my house was reroofed last year they said 2 rows is code but they always do 4 so they don't have worries.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1720839 said:


> So i just ran through the drive lane at my hotel and the construction guys left a damn extension cord across it and is now in two pieces. Leave it go or tell them?


Thats their problem. jmo


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1720839 said:


> So i just ran through the drive lane at my hotel and the construction guys left a damn extension cord across it and is now in two pieces. Leave it go or tell them?


Leave it they are supposed to pick up after themselves. not your job to clean up after them. Or tell them that it happened and that they need to be cleaning up after themselves.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1720832 said:


> A slight chance? I like the sound of that.


You run off to Vegas and get married?? You where gone all weekend.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1720839 said:


> So i just ran through the drive lane at my hotel and the construction guys left a damn extension cord across it and is now in two pieces. Leave it go or tell them?


Leave it or tell them, either way its not your fault. I've done it twice. Once at a hotel when some ryder trucks from Florida decided to plug in across the lot. Second time when a guy had his PLOW TRUCK plugged in also about 100' from the building. I was surprised the plow guy didn't think of this since it had just snowed about 3". I left both of them. They would figure it out on their own soon enough.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1592589 said:


> New Weather story.
> 
> And 2-4" on Thursday:waving: That is not from NWS


Really? About time it starts snowing.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1720853 said:


> Really? About time it starts snowing.


That Thursday storm is really going to sneak up on us.


----------



## qualitycut

Kinda what i thought. I don't thing it was plugged into anything just ran to a pile of wood. Just lazy imo. Was plugged into light pole and ran across 15 feet and that's it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You'd think these 6 stalls hadn't been plowed all year.


----------



## Green Grass

Novak now shows 4-6 on his map.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1720839 said:


> So i just ran through the drive lane at my hotel and the construction guys left a damn extension cord across it and is now in two pieces. Leave it go or tell them?


Just did the same thing last night at one of our Mcdonald. We told them because it was plugged into a skyjack lift that was diesel.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1720856 said:


> You'd think these 6 stalls hadn't been plowed all year.


Have they??


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1720854 said:


> That Thursday storm is really going to sneak up on us.


Yea where did you get that info at? NWS has nothing?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1720858 said:


> Novak now shows 4-6 on his map.


That dude needs to calm down. Does he show 14" like my map?


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1720865 said:


> That dud needs to calm down. Does he show 14" like my map?


Just around the forest lake area and it extends down to maple wood and St. Paul.


----------



## CityGuy

Police chase in Stearns County that was at 100mph with what sounded like a drunk Juvi who ran at least one car off the road. Was on 141 and then 15NB. Now appears the driver was somehow ejected and is KO, but breathing.

Busy night up north.


----------



## qualitycut

So we all know why lwmrr takes so long he spends all his time posting pics


----------



## CityGuy

Ian says:


snow returns Monday night & lingers into Tuesday morning; 2"-4" making for a ‪#‎slowmorningcommute‬ Tuesday


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1720860 said:


> Have they??


Not sure.

I'm at a foreclosed strip mall that's 80% an active Anytime Fitness.

Very seldom are there not cars here.

At least the people that were here today saw what I was doing and cleared out to the bank lot next door.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1720871 said:


> So we all know why lwmrr takes so long he spends all his time posting pics


Hourly may boi. If I'm out, I'm gonna make some money.


----------



## Ranger620

If any one is looking for the snow tires westside had I see they put them on craigslist and dropped the price a little. I thought the price was 1500 for tire and rims looks like they are 1350 now if any one is looking


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1720873 said:


> Ian says:
> 
> snow returns Monday night & lingers into Tuesday morning; 2"-4" making for a ‪#‎slowmorningcommute‬ Tuesday


Is it going to be Slickery at all??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1720868 said:


> Just around the forest lake area and it extends down to maple wood and St. Paul.


HA!! Joke is on you! I dropped everything Forest lake down to Maplewood and St. Paul!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1720880 said:


> HA!! Joke is on you! I dropped everything Forest lake down to Maplewood and St. Paul!


Wait. That's next year. Crap.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1720874 said:


> Not sure.
> 
> I'm at a foreclosed strip mall that's 80% an active Anytime Fitness.
> 
> Very seldom are there not cars here.
> 
> At least the people that were here today saw what I was doing and cleared out to the bank lot next door.


Wow, usually people pull into the areas I haven't done and leave the clean areas unoccupied.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1720877 said:


> If any one is looking for the snow tires westside had I see they put them on craigslist and dropped the price a little. I thought the price was 1500 for tire and rims looks like they are 1350 now if any one is looking


There's been a guy out west selling them for $1350 out of St. Michael.

Maybe they're competing with him???


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1720873 said:


> Ian says:
> 
> snow returns Monday night & lingers into Tuesday morning; 2"-4" making for a ‪#‎slowmorningcommute‬ Tuesday


Great timing.........


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1720878 said:


> Is it going to be Slickery at all??


did not say on fb.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Wife just informed me the little guy has gotten blood all over his Pillow Pet.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1720886 said:


> Great timing.........


Would you expect any different?


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1720888 said:


> Wife just informed me the little guy has gotten blood all over his Pillow Pet.


Did you take him in?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1720890 said:


> Did you take him in?


No, bleeding stopped fairly quick. He was back to his old self but looked like he was in a bar fight. My guess is that things got tweaked a bit while he was sleeping.


----------



## qualitycut

Ok ian walking across the screen like that just made me laugh. Thats a first.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1720888 said:


> Wife just informed me the little guy has gotten blood all over his Pillow Pet.


Which Pillow pet?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1720882 said:


> Wow, usually people pull into the areas I haven't done and leave the clean areas unoccupied.


Did have that happen. Had to bang the plow a couple of times.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Now to Famous Dave's.

Going forward with the skid sucks.

Backwards with the face of the blade almost flat to the pavement and I can scrape anything, even the top skim of blacktop off.

Might have a seal coat job for someone next summer.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1720899 said:


> Did have that happen. Had to bang the plow a couple of times.


That probably got them weirded out enough to leave


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1720901 said:


> Now to Famous Dave's.


Get some ribs for us.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1720899 said:


> Did have that happen. Had to bang the plow a couple of times.


If you're in a skid just start doing 360's. Usually it scares them off.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1720899 said:


> Did have that happen. Had to bang the plow a couple of times.


Some people are just not the brightest


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1720903 said:


> Get some ribs for us.


That sounds good right now.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1720882 said:


> Wow, usually people pull into the areas I haven't done and leave the clean areas unoccupied.


Thought that only happen to me


----------



## Green Grass

Let it snow let it snow


----------



## Ranger620

jimslawnsnow;1720907 said:


> Thought that only happen to me


AN unplowed parking spot is a magnet for stupid people.


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1720873 said:


> Ian says:
> 
> snow returns Monday night & lingers into Tuesday morning; 2"-4" making for a ‪#‎slowmorningcommute‬ Tuesday


Come on, that hash tag isn't even creative.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1720911 said:


> AN unplowed parking spot is a magnet for stupid people.


Bright orange cones also seem to be an attractant for stupid people.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1720914 said:


> Bright orange cones also seem to be an attractant for stupid people.


or flashing lights red, yellow don't matter


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Might have an issue.

Apparently there's a Jack Link's convention @ Famous Dave's.


----------



## SSS Inc.

New NAM comes in a little stronger yet. Details at 10!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;1720911 said:


> AN unplowed parking spot is a magnet for stupid people.


What I like is when they stomp the snow off their feet while giving me dirty looks for their own stupidity


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1720921 said:


> Might have an issue.
> 
> Apparently there's a Jack Link's convention @ Famous Dave's.


Might have to skip that one.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1720923 said:


> What I like is when they stomp the snow off their feet while giving me dirty looks for their own stupidity


I get the finger on every storm at least once. I just smile and wave and say things under my breath back at them.


----------



## SSS Inc.

GFS.....Right on the heels of the NAM. This guy thinks so. Details at 11.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1720928 said:


> I get the finger on every storm at least once. I just smile and wave and say things under my breath back at them.


And another thing. We have a ton of Somalis here. They will drive right behind you when plowing as if your going somewhere


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Accu is still at .36" for. Do they know something? They were dead on for the last snow until the last few hours when they copied everyone else


----------



## SSS Inc.

Appalachian outlaws. Looks good to me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1720926 said:


> Might have to skip that one.


Can't.

Last one for the night after this is 2 miles from my house.

Maybe if I act like they're in my way they'll throw me some jerky.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1720934 said:


> And another thing. We have a ton of Somalis here. They will drive right behind you when plowing as if your going somewhere


Mom says they often cut people off and have no clue where they are going.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Haha... some guy on Novak's FB page says "sorry to point this out, but you're usually wrong" ... cracks me up... someone here?


----------



## CityGuy

mmmm cookies n cream ice cream


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1720945 said:


> Mom says they often cut people off and have no clue where they are going.


Usually going aobut 30 mph down the freeway around here. My uncle was in a crash with one and my sister in law was also.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1720946 said:


> Haha... some guy on Novak's FB page says "sorry to point this out, but you're usually wrong" ... cracks me up... someone here?


Why is everyone being so mean to Novak. He's legit, he has a fb page.

About a dozen of us should like the guys comment.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1720953 said:


> Why is everyone being so mean to Novak. He's legit, he has a fb page.
> 
> About a dozen of us should like the guys comment.


Either that or start Nowak Weatherand do maps like SSS put up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Odd. Last property cleaned up excellent.

This property, whole parking lot, not a spot of shade. West side. Can't get 1/2 of it to scrape.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1720954 said:


> Either that or start Nowak Weatherand do maps like SSS put up.


That's a better idea. I bet we could get some followers. I'm game.

If you don't I'll start it tomorrow. I'm going to use rectangles for the maps. Or if you want to run it I'll make the maps for ya.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1720956 said:


> This property, whole parking lot, not a spot of shade. West side. Can't get 1/2 of it to scrape.


I was unable to scrape a 1 acre lot as well...full sun the whole way and it wouldn't peel up. I'm not smart enough to understand why the difference from one lot to the next.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1720921 said:


> Might have an issue.
> 
> Apparently there's a Jack Link's convention @ Famous Dave's.


Looks like blacktop. Nothing to scrape.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1720954 said:


> Either that or start Nowak Weatherand do maps like SSS put up.


We could charge for monthly service plans!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Mike AugustangliapolisJdub651 on channel 4 says 1-3"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1720958 said:


> I was unable to scrape a 1 acre lot as well...full sun the whole way and it wouldn't peel up. I'm not smart enough to understand why the difference from one lot to the next.


You didn't put 800 lbs of salt on that 1 acre lot?


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1720958 said:


> I was unable to scrape a 1 acre lot as well...full sun the whole way and it wouldn't peel up. I'm not smart enough to understand why the difference from one lot to the next.


SSS chime in if I am wrong. I wonder if it has to do with the pourissness of the mix? Age?


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;1720946 said:


> Haha... some guy on Novak's FB page says "sorry to point this out, but you're usually wrong" ... cracks me up... someone here?


I think it is...Snowguy, what's your name?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1720961 said:


> We could charge for monthly service plans!


And not tell SnowGuy since he gave up on the thread, put all the dots over Shakopee.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1720958 said:


> I was unable to scrape a 1 acre lot as well...full sun the whole way and it wouldn't peel up. I'm not smart enough to understand why the difference from one lot to the next.


I had a lot all shade and never melts, well it was all black and i have others sun all day and still snow.


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1720946 said:


> Haha... some guy on Novak's FB page says "sorry to point this out, but you're usually wrong" ... cracks me up... someone here?


Saw that & laughed out loud. Had to "like" it.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1720965 said:


> You didn't put 800 lbs of salt on that 1 acre lot?


Nope, they're not willing to pay for salt because it tracks into their brand new building. Crazy, huh?


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1720967 said:


> I think it is...Snowguy, what's your name?


Its not him. Friends with on fb


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1720967 said:


> I think it is...Snowguy, what's your name?


Not unless he works for sundance spas


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1720941 said:


> Appalachian outlaws. Looks good to me.


Caught that on Thursday, great show.

I see that your buddy Novak also moved the 4-6+ into covering the entire metro. Wtf is 4-6 "+" supposed to mean?


----------



## Camden

Nice to hear it's not him.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1720945 said:


> Mom says they often cut people off and have no clue where they are going.


Nearly every one of them is on their phones. Combine that with not knowing how to drive in the first place is a deadly combination


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1720966 said:


> SSS chime in if I am wrong. I wonder if it has to do with the pourissness of the mix? Age?


That is exactly what I was thinking. The courser surface texture would be harder to release the hard pack due to increased surface area. Although there are many factors involved here including traffic flow, UV rays, salt applications, that deviate from 800#'s per acre, and operator of said removal equipment. I do think however that most issues arise due to factors not easily understood. The ph level of the asphalt or concrete surface may contribute to the expediency to which the surface will release the frozen particles. Further testing will be required but if sufficient bond is developed between the surface and particles it may be difficult to release. Often chemicals will work to loosen said particles but not penetrate the solid layer enough to create a "floating layer" effect. Repeated applications of melting materials and scraping as well as the earth's natural anti-ice feature commonly referred to the sun may be required.


----------



## Camden

I responded to the Novak post too. It applies to all you as well


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1720973 said:


> Not unless he works for sundance spas


Maybe he's the guy that defended Novak. He does reference him a lot. Hmm......


----------



## BossPlow614

jimslawnsnow;1720976 said:


> Nearly every one of them is on their phones. Combine that with not knowing how to drive in the first place is a deadly combination


Ive noticed that. They're rude as hell & who could they be constantly talking to?!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1720981 said:


> Maybe he's the guy that defended Novak. He does reference him a lot. Hmm......


Maybe that's who he hung out with all weekend


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1720985 said:


> Maybe that's who he hung out with all weekend


Wild party in the ice shack. 

Roy, I had no idea you we're moonlighting over there. No wonder we can't beat the canadians. :waving:


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1720984 said:


> Ive noticed that. They're rude as hell & who could they be constantly talking to?!


Have you noticed the ladies have a great place to keep their phones while driving so they can be hands free. Makes since as I often use my headphones to hold up my phone.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I think (obviously) a lot comes to compression. That's why drive lanes are packed, but along the edges you can get the hard pack to peel up.

I think the heat from the tires will lightly melt the top layer and refreeze in layers.

After that, porousness. The Famous Dave's I'm at is a pretty rough blacktop.

The Anytime Fitness I just came from was quite smooth.

Lastly, traffic flow. While my lot is open, alot of cars shade a majority of the lot. While they are parked, they again are melting the 1/4-1/2" of snow under the car, then when they leave it freezes.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1720986 said:


> Wild party in the ice shack.
> 
> Roy, I had no idea you we're moonlighting over there. No wonder we can't beat the canadians. :waving:


I wasn't aware NWS was chasing them as well.


----------



## Camden

I have about 3000 more posts over there than I do here LOL The guys from Michigan have the lead on MN over there, the Canucks aren't even trying. 

How about the Wild game? Man, they played so smooth. First and third periods were all MN. They're going to a force in ~2016 when all the youngsters have some seasoning and Kuemper is in his prime.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

BossPlow614;1720984 said:


> Ive noticed that. They're rude as hell & who could they be constantly talking to?!


People not in this country is my guess. They smell as bad as rude as they are. Don't work for them either if your asked to bid. Decline or price it way way high


----------



## banonea

Hamelfire;1720928 said:


> I get the finger on every storm at least once. I just smile and wave and say things under my breath back at them.


Not me, I pull my gun...... they leave.


----------



## BossPlow614

jimslawnsnow;1720995 said:


> People not in this country is my guess. They smell as bad as rude as they are. Don't work for them either if your asked to bid. Decline or price it way way high


Oh yes they smell awful. I dont think showers or deodorant is apart of their culture. If them or Indians (the country) call, 9 times out of 10 I ignore it, they're extremely cheap!


----------



## CityGuy

So SSS whats the gfs or what ever say?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1721002 said:


> So SSS whats the gfs or what ever say?


I'm gonna say 3.5"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I just feel like an idiot scraping lots tonight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1721003 said:


> I'm gonna say 3.5"


Wait, that's what my wife is getting for fixing her mom's water.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1721005 said:


> Wait, that's what my wife is getting for fixing her mom's water.


Gonna beat you guys to it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1721006 said:


> Gonna beat you guys to it.


You talking to yourself again?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1721007 said:


> You talking to yourself again?


Yep, got a problem with it?


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1721007 said:


> You talking to yourself again?


yes you are


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1721008 said:


> Yep, got a problem with it?


I don't, bit that highway patrolman might next to you if you don't put your phone down and seat belt on.


----------



## CityGuy

where did everybody go?


----------



## CityGuy

Trying to get ahead of snow in posts again aren't you


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1721010 said:


> I don't, bit that highway patrolman might next to you if you don't put your phone down and seat belt on.


Not worried. They're not **** Rapids PD. Gotta watch out for them.


----------



## CityGuy

Now I am talking to myself just like LWN


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1721013 said:


> Not worried. They're not **** Rapids PD. Gotta watch out for them.


Must be a doughnut run


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1721013 said:


> Not worried. They're not **** Rapids PD. Gotta watch out for them.


I agree, **** Rapids PD are, well, they're cool. Professional courtesy and all, unless you're BedazzeldBoss and get pulled over.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1721003 said:


> I'm gonna say 3.5"


Pretty right on... Here's the latest at MSP... 15:1 ratio... latest GFS bright blue... latest NAM bright red


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1721016 said:


> I agree, **** Rapids PD are, well, they're cool. Professional courtesy and all, unless you're BedazzeldBoss and get pulled over.


Are you sure it was Bedazzled? I'm pretty sure it was someone else.


----------



## BossPlow614

Currently watching 90 Day Fiance, wow is all I have to say. If any of you follow threads on lawnsite, some of these people remind me of a thread that was about online dating. Some of the guys imported their wives from Russia or Philippines & try saying there's no good women here in the US. :laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1721018 said:


> Are you sure it was Bedazzled? I'm pretty sure it was someone else.


Listen, wise guy, why don't you go back through the pages and find the post if you're so smart???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1721020 said:


> Listen, wise guy, why don't you go back through the pages and find the post if you're so smart???


Screw that!!! That's like 714 pages ago. It was 2 months ago for Christ's sake.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1721014 said:


> Now I am talking to myself just like LWN




Gotta hop out and get this last spot scraped.

Gonna call my W. 7th in the morning and postpone their tomorrow afternoon scrape.


----------



## CityGuy

Well I will hold down the thread talking to myself just for you.


----------



## CityGuy

So how long until we pass the north?


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1721025 said:


> So how long until we pass the north?


Figure at this rate it will be the end of the month and we should catch them


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1721026 said:


> Figure at this rate it will be the end of the month and we should catch them


Only if snow guy comes back and puts his 3 word posts in.


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1721027 said:


> Only if snow guy comes back and puts his 3 word posts in.


Well that is true and as long as LWN keeps talking to himself all night long and carries us with page after page


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1721028 said:


> Well that is true and as long as LWN keeps talking to himself all night long and carries us with page after page


Well hopefully he gets the lot scraped quick so he can continue the conversation with himself


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BTW, it's after 11. Most bail at 11.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1721025 said:


> So how long until we pass the north?


Less than 11K to go!


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1721029 said:


> Well hopefully he gets the lot scraped quick so he can continue the conversation with himself


The biggest problem with talking to your self is when you ask your self what you just said to your self


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1721031 said:


> Less than 11K to go!


I am working on it as we speak


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1721030 said:


> BTW, it's after 11. Most bail at 11.


THats about par for the course.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1721021 said:


> Screw that!!! That's like 714 pages ago. It was 2 months ago for Christ's sake.


That was actually almost 3 weeks ago that I got that ticket.

2 guys talking to themselves on here, funny. We should catch Canada pretty quick.


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1721032 said:


> The biggest problem with talking to your self is when you ask your self what you just said to your self


If I keep this up I should pass green soon.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I wonder if people think I'm preplowing??


----------



## cbservicesllc

If we're going to get this storm I'm hoping it holds off until way after dark and continues into morning rush... I really hate these snow quick/quit right before people wake up/people wonder why crap isn't done storms...


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1721036 said:


> That was actually almost 3 weeks ago that I got that ticket.
> 
> 2 guys talking to themselves on here, funny. We should catch Canada pretty quick.


Feel free to join in and talk to your self too.

I am running out of stuff to talk to myself about


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1721038 said:


> I wonder if people think I'm preplowing??


Practicing for next time


----------



## Camden

Speaking of mail order brides, I know a guy going to Cambodia next month to pick up his. He claims they're already married and that he needs to escort her into the country. He took out a student loan to pay for his trip. The guy is in his 40s and I think he attends an online college. It's a crazy story all around.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1721039 said:


> If we're going to get this storm I'm hoping it holds off until way after dark and continues into morning rush... I really hate these snow quick/quit right before people wake up/people wonder why crap isn't done storms...


You and me both.

Someone said snow until noon or so tuesday somewhere back there


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1721042 said:


> Speaking of mail order brides, I know a guy going to Cambodia next month to pick up his. He claims they're already married and that he needs to escort her into the country. He took out a student loan to pay for his trip. The guy is in his 40s and I think he attends an online college. It's a crazy story all around.


I never understood that. There must be something I am missing


----------



## CityGuy

Only 128 posts behind Green right now.


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1721046 said:


> Only 128 posts behind Green right now.


If you stay at it for a little bit tonight you should be able to catch him


----------



## CityGuy

Here is a link to the video from Duluth today I believe

http://kstp.com/news/stories/s3279163.shtml


----------



## BossPlow614

Camden;1721042 said:


> Speaking of mail order brides, I know a guy going to Cambodia next month to pick up his. He claims they're already married and that he needs to escort her into the country. He took out a student loan to pay for his trip. The guy is in his 40s and I think he attends an online college. It's a crazy story all around.


Ill do so Hamel if it gets slow.

And wow Camden, thats pathetic! I dont think any of those relationships ever work out, our cultures are so much different. One guy on this show used up his tax refund & refinanced his house to bring this 20 yr old Russian girl & hes 31. Man you almost have to feel bad for these guys.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1721039 said:


> If we're going to get this storm I'm hoping it holds off until way after dark and continues into morning rush... I really hate these snow quick/quit right before people wake up/people wonder why crap isn't done storms...


Like I said, I think we are going to do drive lanes in the morning, then wait.

We need to start at midnight in order to plow everything through 1 time before it opens, then townhomes / residential.

At midnight I'm supposed to have 1". 1.2 more by 6 am and another 1/2" by noon.

It says in the contract open ups at 4".

Complete curb to curb within 24 hours of the end of the snowfall.


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1721047 said:


> If you stay at it for a little bit tonight you should be able to catch him


You just might make it to 2500 posts yet tonight.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1721044 said:


> I never understood that. There must be something I am missing


Or its for people who have issues getting girls and need to. They probably divorce them after they become us citizen s


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1721052 said:


> Ill do so Hamel if it gets slow.
> 
> And wow Camden, thats pathetic! I dont think any of those relationships ever work out, our cultures are so much different. One guy on this show used up his tax refund & refinanced his house to bring this 20 yr old Russian girl & hes 31. Man you almost have to feel bad for these guys.


I dated a Russian once mmmmm


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1721052 said:


> Ill do so Hamel if it gets slow.
> 
> And wow Camden, thats pathetic! I dont think any of those relationships ever work out, our cultures are so much different. One guy on this show used up his tax refund & refinanced his house to bring this 20 yr old Russian girl & hes 31. Man you almost have to feel bad for these guys.


I knew a guy years ago who brought a russian bride back and she knew about 4 words of english. She did not last long with him. Not sure how he got out of that.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1721053 said:


> Like I said, I think we are going to do drive lanes in the morning, then wait.
> 
> We need to start at midnight in order to plow everything through 1 time before it opens, then townhomes / residential.
> 
> At midnight I'm supposed to have 1". 1.2 more by 6 am and another 1/2" by noon.
> 
> It says in the contract open ups at 4".
> 
> Complete curb to curb within 24 hours of the end of the snowfall.


Sounds like I'm in the same boat


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1721055 said:


> Or its for people who have issues getting girls and need to. They probably divorce them after they become us citizen s


I thought thats what online dating was for?


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1721060 said:


> I thought thats what online dating was for?


Well think about it they marry some one over here and they get citizenship. They can't be to picky


----------



## cbservicesllc

Just watched the DVR of the various weather terrorists... Dahl shows this thing with heaviest concentrations SW metro


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1721062 said:


> Just watched the DVR of the various weather terrorists... Dahl shows this thing with heaviest concentrations SW metro


They can keep it down there.


----------



## CityGuy

I think people that just sit around waiting for miss right to come to them end up single their whole life.


----------



## Deershack

Lwnm: I'm sure my son appreciates you plowing the Anytime. He started the whole company.


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1721060 said:


> I thought thats what online dating was for?


They must even be bad at that too. Which is pretty damn hard I'd think.


----------



## CityGuy

I can personally say that online dating can and does work. You just need to keep at it.
That's how the wife and I met. Scary part is we didn't live that far from each other and frequented the same watering hole often and never ran into each other.


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1721066 said:


> They must even be bad at that too. Which is pretty damn hard I'd think.


You just have to stick with it. You will "talk" to a lot of people on there. Hopefully get a few dates.


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1721064 said:


> I think people that just sit around waiting for miss right to come to them end up single their whole life.


Thats why I go with the mantra of being 22 & single for life, maybe doing so I'll actually married, haha.


----------



## Deershack

SSS: When my kids were growing up and got toothace or bad bump, we gave them a little Creme de Mint, the little bit in their small system, took all the pain away.


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1721069 said:


> Thats why I go with the mantra of being 22 & single for life, maybe doing so I'll actually married, haha.


If things happen it;s meant to be. It's hard to meet women and go out and what not when you work like a dog. I know I've been there. It was rough for us at first. Then the year after we were married I spent the entire summer working in Waseca on a road project. That was tough on the marriage. Now I am settled in a "local" steady job with mostly set hours


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1721068 said:


> You just have to stick with it. You will "talk" to a lot of people on there. Hopefully get a few dates.


Might want to be on a different website than here. Or at the very least off of the Minnesota "snow" thread.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1721075 said:


> Might want to be on a different website than here. Or at the very least off of the Minnesota "snow" thread.


Depends on how he swings


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wife and I "met" in the Minneapolis room on AOL in '97.

We online dated before online dating was cool.

I'm pretty sure Barbara Mandrel sang a song about that.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1721075 said:


> Might want to be on a different website than here. Or at the very least off of the Minnesota "snow" thread.


Huhh.......

32


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1721076 said:


> Depends on how he swings


No swinging here


----------



## cbservicesllc

35 degrees and dark


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1721077 said:


> Wife and I "met" in the Minneapolis room on AOL in '97.
> 
> We online dated before online dating was cool.
> 
> I'm pretty sure Barbara Mandrel sang a song about that.


I remember those.

Are they still around?


----------



## CityGuy

I need to stop watching food shows at night. Man they make me hungry.


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1721082 said:


> I need to stop watching food shows at night. Man they make me hungry.


Or it might be the fact of quitting smoking. Not sure yet on that.


----------



## CityGuy

And 2500 for me


----------



## CityGuy

I am out for the night. Catch you all tomorrow


----------



## cbservicesllc

See ya... still 35 and dark


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1721081 said:


> I remember those.
> 
> Are they still around?


Dunno.... I'm married already.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

On the way home. I'm done too.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1721088 said:


> On the way home. I'm done too.


Have a good one... I'm out too... Everyone rest up for the fun!


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1721074 said:


> If things happen it;s meant to be. It's hard to meet women and go out and what not when you work like a dog. I know I've been there. It was rough for us at first. Then the year after we were married I spent the entire summer working in Waseca on a road project. That was tough on t he marriage. Now I am settled in a "local" steady job with mostly set hours


I'm pretty much at that spot with working like a dog. I still find time to go out a good amount in the winter, not so much in summer.


----------



## skorum03

So whats this weather going to do?


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1721095 said:


> So whats this weather going to do?


Snow probably just under 2 or whatever your trigger is


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1721096 said:


> Snow probably just under 2 or whatever your trigger is


Probably not according to NWS.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So far Marler says a dash of snow, 1-3" with isolated 4".
New (fill in?) Guy on 5 says "snow storm" of 1-3" across the metro.


----------



## SnowGuy73

31, overcast, breezy. 

05:47


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1721117 said:


> So far Marler says a dash of snow, 1-3" with isolated 4".
> New (fill in?) Guy on 5 says "snow storm" of 1-3" across the metro.


Is that the Sam guy on 5?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Lauren Casey is on the 4 this morning. 

She says 2-4", higher accumulation on the east metro.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1721119 said:


> Is that the Sam guy on 5?


Yeah, Sam Ryan.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS has me at 2-4". 

Confusing forecast too!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu has me down to 1.51"


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1721121 said:


> Yeah, Sam Ryan.


Ya. He seems like a tool.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Marler showed his future cast showing 3-4" NORTH of 94, and then immediately talked about the winter weather advisory mainly SOUTH of 94.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Kelsey sure likes showing the arms when she can.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1721124 said:


> Ya. He seems like a tool.


So far I agree.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Accu has me at 1.5 tonight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I believe I like "WATCHING" channel 4 the best. Probably the best news cast if you watched them all on mute.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sorry guys, Lauren Casey is engaged.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Lauren Casey is on the 4 this morning. 

She says 2-4", higher accumulation on the east metro.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sounds like no body is on the same page then.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sven says 2.6. Snow from about 21:00- 10:00


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1721133 said:


> Sorry guys, Lauren Casey is engaged.


She's not married yet.


----------



## SSS Inc.

NWS graphic from this morning seems pretty accurate to me. At this point I guess I would be a "little" surprised if most of us didn't get 2" minimum.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ill take 2", no more!

Just for you guys with the 2" trigger.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1721169 said:


> Ill take 2", no more!
> 
> Just for you guys with the 2" trigger.


Thank you

24


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1721130 said:


> I believe I like "WATCHING" channel 4 the best. Probably the best news cast if you watched them all on mute.


Yeah baby!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1721125 said:


> Marler showed his future cast showing 3-4" NORTH of 94, and then immediately talked about the winter weather advisory mainly SOUTH of 94.


WTF... just more proof they're regurgitating whats on the teleprompter... FWIW Dahl also called it a SW metro/southern MN main accumulation last night


----------



## TKLAWN

Throwing darts at the board again.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1721176 said:


> WTF... just more proof they're regurgitating whats on the teleprompter... FWIW Dahl also called it a SW metro/southern MN main accumulation last night


4 showed the same the bulk of snow north and east of the metro but the advisory goes mainly south and west.... Idiots!


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1721178 said:


> Throwing darts at the board again.


That's about it too.


----------



## cbservicesllc

The met gen has the 06z model runs about 2 inches apart... it looks like NWS is going with the GFS at 3.5 inches.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1721180 said:


> 4 showed the same the bulk of snow north and east of the metro but the advisory goes mainly south and west.... Idiots!


Marler said advisory is mainly for blowing snow until 3pm tomorrow.


----------



## DDB

cbservicesllc;1721183 said:


> The met gen has the 06z model runs about 2 inches apart... it looks like NWS is going with the GFS at 3.5 inches.


I saw that too. And it looks like Accuweather is going with the NAM... The lasted NAM has me on the line between 1" and 2" and this morning Accuweather lowered my total for tonight/tomorrow to 1.6"


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1721184 said:


> Marler said advisory is mainly for blowing snow until 3pm tomorrow.


Ah..................


----------



## cbservicesllc

Accu has me down to 1.62


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak is up, way up!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

He is just as bad as the locals. His graphic says one thing, his text says another.


----------



## CityGuy

Good morning all.

Making brine today for the anti ice. Going to be a long day in the shop.


----------



## CityGuy

Boss says 2-4 is likely for us. Bot sure where he got his info.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1721198 said:


> He is just as bad as the locals. His graphic says one thing, his text says another.


He wants you to like his Facebook.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1721203 said:


> He wants you to like his Facebook.


Saw that, must've given up on trying to sell his services.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I suppose I should get out of bed. 

Already didn't get the youngest up in time to get to the bus on time, probably don't want him late for school either.

Might not hear the end of that one.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just texted my last property to scrape this afternoon. Figured it makes sense to postpone it, but they want to go through with it.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1721201 said:


> Boss says 2-4 is likely for us. Bot sure where he got his info.


Maybe he hangs out with Novak.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

accu still shows .36" total. anyone know why?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1721215 said:


> Maybe he hangs out with Novak.


Would not doubt that


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1721218 said:


> accu still shows .36" total. anyone know why?


Because Accu is the low today.

Much like grading on a curve, throw out the low and high, take the average.


----------



## qualitycut

Marler said dash like 20 times in his forecast.
When is or supposed to start stop he didn't say.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1721136 said:


> Lauren Casey is on the 4 this morning.
> 
> She says 2-4", higher accumulation on the east metro.


She liked my post yesterday

Still say st Paul and se for the highest prcp bands
C-ya


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1721234 said:


> Marler said dash like 20 times in his forecast.
> When is or supposed to start stop he didn't say.


After 9, before 6.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1721239 said:


> After 9, before 6.


Wonderful can't wait for the calls.


----------



## SSS Inc.

The new NAM splits the moisture. Northern part around the metro and southern part in Iowa. The news folks are all looking at the same stuff. As soon as this shows up on radar we will know if they are correct.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1721247 said:


> The new NAM splits the moisture. Northern part around the metro and southern part in Iowa. The news folks are all looking at the same stuff. As soon as this shows up on radar we will know if they are correct.


Looks pretty normal to me


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1721247 said:


> The new NAM splits the moisture. Northern part around the metro and southern part in Iowa. The news folks are all looking at the same stuff. As soon as this shows up on radar we will know if they are correct.


What are you thinking for totals


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

4".... Had 3 calls this morning "we need to be scraped ASAP!!"

I said nope. Sorry.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1721252 said:


> What are you thinking for totals


I figured about and around, plus or minus..... 3" looks pretty likely. Pretty much what nws has too. For any of the news, accuweather or anyone else saying less than 2" as of early this morning, if they are correct in the end they guessed very well.

2.9" MSP Airport. That's my guess.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1721260 said:


> I figured about and around, plus or minus..... 3" looks pretty likely. Pretty much what nws has too. For any of the news, accuweather or anyone else saying less than 2" as of early this morning, if they are correct in the end they guessed very well.
> 
> 2.9" MSP Airport. That's my guess.


Same timing as lwmrr said


----------



## SSS Inc.

GFS is showing it split too now. Almost Identical to NAM. Aligns with the current radar as well. If this come to fruition NWS is way too south on its Advisory and way too wide spread. Much smaller north to south right along 94 and include SE corner of the state.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1721266 said:


> Same timing as lwmrr said


He knows his stuff. Looks right on to me. May linger a bit tomorrow morning but not really add up. I just want at least 1.5" on the ground by 3 a.m.

**Pretty sure Novak needs to go back to the drawing board. If he ends up being right I would love it but its not whats showing right now.

I only saw his map of 4-6", now I read His text says 2-4". Maybe he did go to school because his forecast not matching his maps is just like on TV.


----------



## SSS Inc.

On another note the nam has snow on Thursday.


----------



## CityGuy

John Dee up


----------



## CityGuy

part 2 of john dee


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1721276 said:


> On another note the nam has snow on Thursday.


Thats concurrent with what Dee says too.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1721269 said:


> GFS is showing it split too now. Almost Identical to NAM. Aligns with the current radar as well. If this come to fruition NWS is way too south on its Advisory and way too wide spread. Much smaller north to south right along 94 and include SE corner of the state.


So basically the metro is in the bullseye?

Anyone know a skid operator looking for work? Mine got another job this morning... was "just going to text me" before I sent a message to all the guys about tonight...


----------



## qualitycut

Looks likes Thursday into Friday with some higher totals. 1-3 each morning


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1721269 said:


> GFS is showing it split too now. Almost Identical to NAM. Aligns with the current radar as well. If this come to fruition NWS is way too south on its Advisory and way too wide spread. Much smaller north to south right along 94 and include SE corner of the state.


Most of the advisory to the SW is for blowing snow, not snowfall.

They are inline for snowfall advisory right along 94.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1721282 said:


> So basically the metro is in the bullseye?
> 
> Anyone know a skid operator looking for work? Mine got another job this morning... was "just going to text me" before I sent a message to all the guys about tonight...


Its more or less in the middle of the snow band. But the QPF is way lower than it had been. Last night Euro really hammered the south metro. But so did the GFS. Waiting for this mornings run to show up and see if that's changed as well. If that follows the NAM and GFS then everybody's forecast for who is going to see snow could be wrong. We'll see. Off to Shakopee to get my truck.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1721283 said:


> Looks likes Thursday into Friday with some higher totals. 1-3 each morning


Good. I need snow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1721284 said:


> Most of the advisory to the SW is for blowing snow, not snowfall.
> 
> They are inline for snowfall advisory right along 94.


Gotcha. Just assumed it was all for snow. Still too far south in my opinion though. There may not be any snow to blow down south.


----------



## skorum03

So he's saying that after tonight we'll go another two weeks with no snow and only have two real billable events in Jamnuary

edit: or maybe I misread the forecast. NWS has hardly anything for me on thursday. 30% chance light snow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1721287 said:


> Gotcha. Just assumed it was all for snow. Still too far south in my opinion though. There may not be any snow to blow down south.


Marker said they won't see much snow, but windy. Gotta remember, a winter weather advisory just gets issued so the weather people say it. It's so people know there could be an issue while traveling.

NWS has basically said that word for word.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1721288 said:


> So he's saying that after tonight we'll go another two weeks with no snow and only have two real billable events in Jamnuary
> 
> edit: or maybe I misread the forecast. NWS has hardly anything for me on thursday. 30% chance light snow


Can't just look at the forecast. I have the same percentage, but the hourly totals have 2" from 6 am Thursday through 6 pm Friday


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1721292 said:


> Marker said they won't see much snow, but windy. Gotta remember, a winter weather advisory just gets issued so the weather people say it. It's so people know there could be an issue while traveling.
> 
> NWS has basically said that word for word.


Because people are too stupid now days to figure it out on their own...


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1721285 said:


> Its more or less in the middle of the snow band. But the QPF is way lower than it had been. Last night Euro really hammered the south metro. But so did the GFS. Waiting for this mornings run to show up and see if that's changed as well. If that follows the NAM and GFS then everybody's forecast for who is going to see snow could be wrong. We'll see. Off to Shakopee to get my truck.


I was wondering if I was seeing things... you use that dupage site at all? I know a couple people on here have and I just stumbled across it this morning


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1721294 said:


> Because people are too stupid now days to figure it out on their own...


Not really. Would you want your elderly parts to drive to SW MN today for a funeral if they were having a difficult time driving?

If you looked outside right now, you'd say sure. But you listen to the weather and think, well, maybe we'll send a monetary gift instead.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1721298 said:


> Not really. Would you want your elderly parts to drive to SW MN today for a funeral if they were having a difficult time driving?
> 
> If you looked outside right now, you'd say sure. But you listen to the weather and think, well, maybe we'll send a monetary gift instead.


Well played sir... I retract my previous statement... too used to making everything easy for all the sheeple out there these days!


----------



## qualitycut

Sorry guys just washed the truck and plow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1721304 said:


> Sorry guys just washed the truck and plow


It's okay. I need the snow.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1721308 said:


> It's okay. I need the snow.


You being sarcastic about needing snow?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1721312 said:


> You being sarcastic about needing snow?


NoooooOOOOOO??????


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1721317 said:


> NoooooOOOOOO??????


Hahahaha...


----------



## cbservicesllc

As SSS said, the GFS appears to have lowered qpf... met gen at the airport at 15:1 has dropped accumulation about an inch from the last run... looks like reaching 2" about 7am and another half inch by 3pm...

Sure looks like this one will be a radar watcher...


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1721304 said:


> Sorry guys just washed the truck and plow


I did the same yesterday minus the plow. We'll be sure to get a bunch of snow now.


----------



## ryde307

I'm still hoping for alot of snow. I am sure we will plow everything but 4-5" would be nice. Sven said this morning another 1-2 possible Thursday. I'm hoping for that as well. I'm bored and I like money so bring on the snow.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1721304 said:


> Sorry guys just washed the truck and plow


Did that yesterday and spray waxed


----------



## BossPlow614

ryde307;1721329 said:


> I'm still hoping for alot of snow. I am sure we will plow everything but 4-5" would be nice. Sven said this morning another 1-2 possible Thursday. I'm hoping for that as well. I'm bored and I like money so bring on the snow.


I am right with you there.


----------



## qualitycut

Winds a little brisk. I hate money.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1721247 said:


> The new NAM splits the moisture. Northern part around the metro and southern part in Iowa. The news folks are all looking at the same stuff. As soon as this shows up on radar we will know if they are correct.


Thats not new to me
I circled that on a map yesterday and posted it for
Jim

Prolly why he said it looked normal...lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Noon. This parking lot was supposed to be cleared at 11:30.

They just came out now to take pics of license plates.

I don't have anything better to do today but wait.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh, and just for you SSS, two cars moved to clear parking stalls right next to my piles of snow.


----------



## Green Grass

With this bight sun shinny day you wouldn't think it would snow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Sounds like a lot of sarcasm today... haha


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1721296 said:


> I was wondering if I was seeing things... you use that dupage site at all? I know a couple people on here have and I just stumbled across it this morning


All the time.



LwnmwrMan22;1721348 said:


> Oh, and just for you SSS, two cars moved to clear parking stalls right next to my piles of snow.


That's even better.Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1721337 said:


> Thats not new to me
> I circled that on a map yesterday and posted it for
> Jim
> 
> Prolly why he said it looked normal...lol


Missing Jim is one thing, but you mean that you knew half the moisture was on the south side of the low and would end up in Iowa? Prior to this morning I saw hardly anything down there. Kudos if you did because you beat the computers by 24 hours. Thumbs Up Maybe you should make up pictures like Novak.


----------



## CityGuy

Little slow in here today.

Everyone but Lwn is glued to the radat


----------



## qualitycut

I need to start watching channel 4 more often


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1721349 said:


> With this bight sun shinny day you wouldn't think it would snow.


Hush.................


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1721365 said:


> I need to start watching channel 4 more often


Lauren must be on?


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1721342 said:


> Noon. This parking lot was supposed to be cleared at 11:30.
> 
> They just came out now to take pics of license plates.
> 
> I don't have anything better to do today but wait.


Paid to wait. Sounds like government


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1721365 said:


> I need to start watching channel 4 more often


You and me both. Never realized what I was missing until i just flipped it on.


----------



## CityGuy

Snow has been quiet for a few days now. Whats up with that?


----------



## CityGuy

Have I mentioned I hate anti icing? They are taking it out in the truck faster than I can make it. 10,000 gallon storage and I can't keep up.


----------



## CityGuy

Now I just heard they want to fill all the saddle and rear tanks before we leave. Not going to happen.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1721372 said:


> Snow has been quiet for a few days now. Whats up with that?


I don't know. Maybe he was told he spends too much time in here.

Just finally watching the Euro load and wouldn't ya know it splits the uprights and puts the heaviest in southern mn in between what is shown on that little picture I posted this morning. Hmm.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1721380 said:


> I don't know. Maybe he was told he spends too much time in here.
> 
> Just finally watching the Euro load and wouldn't ya know it splits the uprights and puts the heaviest in southern mn in between what is shown on that little picture I posted this morning. Hmm.


So what your saying is the metro may not get the totals they are calling for if any at all.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1721370 said:


> Paid to wait. Sounds like government


He must be working with you!


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1721372 said:
 

> Snow has been quiet for a few days now. Whats up with that?


The GF must have laid the law down.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I'm hauling corn


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1721382 said:


> He must be working with you!


That could be. Few trucks out ruining cutting edges, I mean scraping roads.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1721386 said:


> The GF must have laid the law down.


Don't doubt that.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1721381 said:


> So what your saying is the metro may not get the totals they are calling for if any at all.


I'm not saying anything. I'm just noting what I see. Usually they go with a blend of things and trends. NWS will lead you in the right direction. If all you do is looks at the models a pick one to hang your hat on it will never be accurate. Things are just a little all over the place right now which is a little strange. NWS won't change until they see a definite trend and its not really there.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1721389 said:


> That could be. Few trucks out ruining cutting edges, I mean scraping roads.


Your kidding?


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1721394 said:


> Your kidding?


Nope. Supposed slippery spots called in by pd or by residents.


----------



## ryde307

Hamelfire;1721375 said:


> Now I just heard they want to fill all the saddle and rear tanks before we leave. Not going to happen.


Take some pictures. We don't do any pretreating. What are your thoughts about it?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1721389 said:


> That could be. Few trucks out ruining cutting edges, I mean scraping roads.


I wish they tried a little harder in Mpls. The main roads are great. Side streets like mine are a joke. It goes from clear to 3" ruts about 10 times from one end of a block to the other.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1721396 said:


> Take some pictures. We don't do any pretreating. What are your thoughts about it?


Forest Lake used to pretreat EVERYTHING ALL the time.

I don't see them do it at all now.

I think I'm gonna load up the skid.

They had a second parking lot that was supposed to be clear @ 1.....

What do you think it looks like????


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1721367 said:


> Lauren must be on?


Indeed she was!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh, and today is the nicest day we've had yet. GEORGEOUS outside.

Everything is scraping. I think the top layer of asphalt is finally lettigmng loose a bit.


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;1721396 said:


> Take some pictures. We don't do any pretreating. What are your thoughts about it?


I will try to. It's a little challenging today. Lots of sups running around.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

And for those that are wondering.....









What am I supposed to do down there?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1721391 said:


> I'm not saying anything. I'm just noting what I see. Usually they go with a blend of things and trends. NWS will lead you in the right direction. If all you do is looks at the models a pick one to hang your hat on it will never be accurate. Things are just a little all over the place right now which is a little strange. NWS won't change until they see a definite trend and its not really there.


Makes sense... you dont usually see them jumping all over the place (I mean by inches, not AROUND a half up to one)


----------



## SnowGuy73

29, sunny, breezy. 

Shakopee. 

12:54


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1721400 said:


> Forest Lake used to pretreat EVERYTHING ALL the time.
> 
> I don't see them do it at all now.
> 
> I think I'm gonna load up the skid.
> 
> They had a second parking lot that was supposed to be clear @ 1.....
> 
> What do you think it looks like????


In the summer we started telling people have cars off a few hours before we are actually going to be on site. If they're towing just make sure they don't until a little closer to the actual start time.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1721405 said:


> And for those that are wondering.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What am I supposed to do down there?


Evidently people are very good listeners there... at least youre on the clock...


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;1721396 said:


> Take some pictures. We don't do any pretreating. What are your thoughts about it?


It helps if it's done right. There is a scientific method to making the brine. So much salt to so much water. I will have to grab my book on it and post the numbers. If done correctly and applied at the specific application rate it can be effective. But there are a lot of variables, such as traffic load, sun, air temo, road temp, etc.. I will bring the book home tonight and post up the pertinate information.

I personally think if done right it helps.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Scott county is pre treating.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1721403 said:


> Oh, and today is the nicest day we've had yet. GEORGEOUS outside.
> 
> Everything is scraping. I think the top layer of asphalt is finally lettigmng loose a bit.


Do me a favor and tear up the asphalt a bit while you're at it, then pass along my info.:waving:


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1721405 said:


> And for those that are wondering.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What am I supposed to do down there?


Plow them all in. That will teach them not to listen.


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;1721396 said:


> Take some pictures. We don't do any pretreating. What are your thoughts about it?


Here is a what a quick goggle search brought up. Its a few years old and we have a newer version but the concept is the same.

http://www.dot.state.mn.us/maintenance/docs/Training/Anti Icing Guide 8 Full.pdf


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1721416 said:


> Plow them all in. That will teach them not to listen.


I know of some guys out east in PA/NY that do that just about every storm & post on instagram. Funny to say the least. If people dont follow the rules for their HOA, they have it coming!


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1721419 said:


> I know of some guys out east in PA/NY that do that just about every storm & post it in instagram. Funny to say the least. If people dont follow the rules for their HOA, they have it coming!


I have heard that some contractors and HOA's have a contract for towing. Never seen it happen first hand.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1721420 said:


> I have heard that some contractors and HOA's have a contract for towing. Never seen it happen first hand.


I have two apartments that are scheduled for a curb to curb tomorrow starting at noon. At 11:30 the tow truck shows up and starts towing at 11:45.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1721405 said:


> And for those that are wondering.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What am I supposed to do down there?


Looks like your in hiding out in a tree


----------



## BossPlow614

So will this be a light fluffy snow that a backpack blower could work or wet & heavy?


----------



## skorum03

ryde307;1721329 said:


> I'm still hoping for alot of snow. I am sure we will plow everything but 4-5" would be nice. Sven said this morning another 1-2 possible Thursday. I'm hoping for that as well. I'm bored and I like money so bring on the snow.





BossPlow614;1721331 said:


> I am right with you there.


Me three.

Warm and sunny out there.


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1721430 said:


> So will this be a light fluffy snow that a backpack blower could work or wet & heavy?


Ratios are lower which leads me to believe it wil be a regular in the middle snow


----------



## DDB

If I'm reading it right, The 18z RAP model seems to have even less snow for the sw/w metro.


----------



## ryde307

Hamel thanks for the info. We only have 3 sites that are seasonal price including salt. Everything else is billed by the application. The trick would be figuring out how to bill for it I think.

I would guess the snow is on the heavier side with the warm temps.


----------



## Green Grass

I don't think it is going to snow. Way to nice outside.


----------



## SSS Inc.

DDB;1721441 said:


> If I'm reading it right, The 18z RAP model seems to have even less snow for the sw/w metro.


That shows almost nothing. I can't believe that. Sometimes the rap is dead on but gee whiz.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dahl just said 2-4" for the entire metro from 6 pm to 3 am.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1721460 said:


> Dahl just said 2-4" for the entire metro from 6 pm to 3 am.


good butt cover forcast


----------



## skorum03

Hamelfire;1721462 said:


> good butt cover forcast


I really want it to end at like 6am so I can go out at 7 and not get 40 phone calls


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1721462 said:


> good butt cover forcast


In this case it looks pretty accurate but I know what you mean.


----------



## CityGuy

Well I'm out for about an hour till I get home


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1721501 said:


> Well I'm out for about an hour till I get home


Grocery day?


----------



## qualitycut

We won't get any now maybe an inch


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1721501 said:


> Well I'm out for about an hour till I get home


Fricken city workers.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1721457 said:


> I don't think it is going to snow. Way to nice outside.


You using your weather rock for that forecast or what? 

I know what you mean though... 3 hours out and its bright and sunny...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dahl said heaviest from 10 pm to 2 am


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1721362 said:


> Missing Jim is one thing, but you mean that you knew half the moisture was on the south side of the low and would end up in Iowa? Prior to this morning I saw hardly anything down there. Kudos if you did because you beat the computers by 24 hours. Thumbs Up Maybe you should make up pictures like Novak.


Nobody listens to me....lol
I've said from the git go with this one

If the low doesn't deepen then forget high precip
I guess I could dig that map up but don't want to argue

It shows the split and everything.
I also said IL will get the highest precip

St PAUL and SE will be the high side for MN.

JUST ANOTHER MAP OF THE TRACK
I SHOULD MAKE MY OWN 
LOL
http://www.emc.ncep.noaa.gov/mmb/mpyle/spcprod/12/

GO TO HOUR 18 ON THE RADAR...


----------



## unit28

Hour 28
shows where it's conjoined


----------



## ryde307

NWS changes every hour. At this point I wont be surprised if we get nothing.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1721517 said:


> You using your weather rock for that forecast or what?
> 
> I know what you mean though... 3 hours out and its bright and sunny...


Usually it clouds up or something. Nice blue sky today.


----------



## skorum03

ryde307;1721544 said:


> NWS changes every hour. At this point I wont be surprised if we get nothing.


I will be pissed if we get nothing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh my god oh my god oh my god!!!


----------



## banonea

unit28;1721540 said:


> Nobody listens to me....lol
> I've said from the git go with this one
> 
> If the low doesn't deepen then forget high precip
> I guess I could dig that map up but don't want to argue
> 
> It shows the split and everything.
> I also said IL will get the highest precip
> 
> St PAUL and SE will be the high side for MN.
> 
> JUST ANOTHER MAP OF THE TRACK
> I SHOULD MAKE MY OWN
> LOL
> http://www.emc.ncep.noaa.gov/mmb/mpyle/spcprod/12/
> 
> GO TO HOUR 18 ON THE RADAR...


I cannot see it on my phone, am I still looking at snow tonight?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Per NWS forecast discussion......

FURTHER NORTH...AND MAINLY ACROSS I-94 OR NE OF I-94...SNOWFALL
AMTS SHOULD REMAIN IN THE TWO TO FOUR INCH RANGE BY TUESDAY
MORNING. DEPENDING UPON WHERE THIS INITIAL 85H/70H FRONTOGENETIC
SNOW BAND DEVELOPS...WILL DETERMINE WHERE THE HEAVIER SNOWFALL
AMTS WILL BE OVERNIGHT. BASED ON THE LATEST MODEL INFORMATION...A
BAND OF TWO TO FOUR INCHES WILL OCCUR FROM THE NORTHERN SUBURBS OF
THE TWIN CITIES...EASTWARD TOWARD EAU CLAIRE WI.

*FURTHER REFINING OF THE SNOWFALL TOTALS ARE EXPECTED THIS EVENING
FOR THOSE WHO ARE INTERESTED IN PLOWING.* NO CHGS TO TEMPS FOR
TUESDAY...BUT SUSTAINED WINDS OF 20 TO 35 MPH IN WC/SW/SC WILL
CREATE SOME BLOWING SNOW...ESPECIALLY IN AREAS THAT RECEIVE AN
INCH OR TWO OVERNIGHT.


NWS is forecasting for us now!!!

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1721555 said:


> FURTHER NORTH...AND MAINLY ACROSS I-94 OR NE OF I-94...SNOWFALL
> AMTS SHOULD REMAIN IN THE TWO TO FOUR INCH RANGE BY TUESDAY
> MORNING. DEPENDING UPON WHERE THIS INITIAL 85H/70H FRONTOGENETIC
> SNOW BAND DEVELOPS...WILL DETERMINE WHERE THE HEAVIER SNOWFALL
> AMTS WILL BE OVERNIGHT. BASED ON THE LATEST MODEL INFORMATION...A
> BAND OF TWO TO FOUR INCHES WILL OCCUR FROM THE NORTHERN SUBURBS OF
> THE TWIN CITIES...EASTWARD TOWARD EAU CLAIRE WI.
> 
> *FURTHER REFINING OF THE SNOWFALL TOTALS ARE EXPECTED THIS EVENING
> FOR THOSE WHO ARE INTERESTED IN PLOWING.* NO CHGS TO TEMPS FOR
> TUESDAY...BUT SUSTAINED WINDS OF 20 TO 35 MPH IN WC/SW/SC WILL
> CREATE SOME BLOWING SNOW...ESPECIALLY IN AREAS THAT RECEIVE AN
> INCH OR TWO OVERNIGHT.
> 
> 
> NWS is forecasting for us now!!!
> 
> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!!!


Oh.... and they're going opposite of what Unit says.


----------



## qualitycut

My totals dropped to 1-3 from 2-4


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1721560 said:


> My totals dropped to 1-3 from 2-4


St. Paul went from 3-5 to 2-4.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1721555 said:


> Per NWS forecast discussion......
> 
> FURTHER NORTH...AND MAINLY ACROSS I-94 OR NE OF I-94...SNOWFALL
> AMTS SHOULD REMAIN IN THE TWO TO FOUR INCH RANGE BY TUESDAY
> MORNING. DEPENDING UPON WHERE THIS INITIAL 85H/70H FRONTOGENETIC
> SNOW BAND DEVELOPS...WILL DETERMINE WHERE THE HEAVIER SNOWFALL
> AMTS WILL BE OVERNIGHT. BASED ON THE LATEST MODEL INFORMATION...A
> BAND OF TWO TO FOUR INCHES WILL OCCUR FROM THE NORTHERN SUBURBS OF
> THE TWIN CITIES...EASTWARD TOWARD EAU CLAIRE WI.
> 
> *FURTHER REFINING OF THE SNOWFALL TOTALS ARE EXPECTED THIS EVENING
> FOR THOSE WHO ARE INTERESTED IN PLOWING.* NO CHGS TO TEMPS FOR
> TUESDAY...BUT SUSTAINED WINDS OF 20 TO 35 MPH IN WC/SW/SC WILL
> CREATE SOME BLOWING SNOW...ESPECIALLY IN AREAS THAT RECEIVE AN
> INCH OR TWO OVERNIGHT.
> 
> 
> NWS is forecasting for us now!!!
> 
> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!!!


What?? Since when do they care about us?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Back to 1-3 here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I suppose our snow is just getting to Walhalla??


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1721540 said:


> Nobody listens to me....lol
> I've said from the git go with this one
> 
> If the low doesn't deepen then forget high precip
> I guess I could dig that map up but don't want to argue
> 
> It shows the split and everything.
> I also said IL will get the highest precip
> 
> St PAUL and SE will be the high side for MN.
> 
> JUST ANOTHER MAP OF THE TRACK
> I SHOULD MAKE MY OWN
> LOL
> http://www.emc.ncep.noaa.gov/mmb/mpyle/spcprod/12/
> 
> GO TO HOUR 18 ON THE RADAR...


Ever thought of going into the biz? You seem more accurate most times


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1721565 said:


> Ever thought of going into the biz? You seem more accurate most times


We can all be more accurate when we're forecasting for a 50 mile radius (most of us fall into that).

NWS is forecasting for the southern 1/2 of MN and western 1/3 of WI.

TV forecasters are the southern 2/3rds of MN.

NWS is basically saying this band of snow is going to set up over me and go to Eau Claire.


----------



## Green Grass

I am at 1-2.


----------



## qualitycut

Kare 11 said SE metro 1-3 by Tuesday afternoon


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1721502 said:


> Grocery day?


nope drive home


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1721510 said:


> Fricken city workers.


Yea whats your point?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1721575 said:


> Kare 11 said SE metro 1-3 by Tuesday afternoon


Rewind it..... What did they say about the NE metro?


----------



## Greenery

55373

29 f

Sunny


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;1721544 said:


> NWS changes every hour. At this point I wont be surprised if we get nothing.


Starting to think that myself


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1721553 said:


> Oh my god oh my god oh my god!!!


What.........


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1721579 said:


> Rewind it..... What did they say about the NE metro?


4-6

Nothing was just a quick blurb i don't think they have a real weather segment on 4 o'clock news


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1721579 said:


> Rewind it..... What did they say about the NE metro?


Number 5 has has a full at 430


----------



## CityGuy

1-3 tonight and a half tomorrow at home. Checking work


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1721589 said:


> Number 5 has has a full at 430


Does it always take an hour? What do you do when on call


----------



## CityGuy

Same for work. 

Hmmmmmmmm


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1721593 said:


> 1-3 tonight and a half tomorrow at home. Checking work


That's mine as well. Where are you located again


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1721594 said:


> Does it always take an hour? What do you do when on call


It's about 35-35 minutes depending on traffic. But I usually hit the shower when home so thats why I go with an hour


----------



## CityGuy

I also have an hour for response from call time. Call to me.


----------



## CityGuy

11 says 1.3 for metro. Higher toward Rochester


----------



## Greenery

cbservicesllc;1721565 said:


> Ever thought of going into the biz? You seem more accurate most times


He could be the next Novak.


----------



## qualitycut

Lwnmrr looks like nothing for you according to their graph metro had 1.3


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Kare 11's weather for those that missed it. The actual whole news forecast.

http://www.kare11.com/story/weather/2013/11/18/local-weather-forecast/3630295/


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Belinda says 4" for Rochester.


----------



## unit28

lwnmwrman22;1721557 said:


> oh.... And they're going opposite of what unit says.


eu klair is se from her right?


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1721540 said:


> Nobody listens to me....lol
> I've said from the git go with this one
> 
> If the low doesn't deepen then forget high precip
> I guess I could dig that map up but don't want to argue
> 
> It shows the split and everything.
> I also said IL will get the highest precip
> 
> St PAUL and SE will be the high side for MN.
> 
> JUST ANOTHER MAP OF THE TRACK
> I SHOULD MAKE MY OWN
> LOL
> http://www.emc.ncep.noaa.gov/mmb/mpyle/spcprod/12/
> 
> GO TO HOUR 18 ON THE RADAR...


Unit, here's your map. And yes it showed the split. But the last few days I didn't see much of a split until this morning. I'm not looking to argue here either. Not sure what we would actually be arguing about. I'm not a forecaster and never pretend to be. I'm a model watcher that likes to keep a look out for storms that may effect my companies plowing endeavors. If this actually goes down the way you say then congrats! What kind of totals are you thinking anyway? I seemed to have missed that post. Lately you seem to claim victory on calling storms but I'm not sure who you are competing against. You're obviously full of great info but it often is difficult to understand.

FWIW I'll stick with my 2.9" at the airport or at least in my backyard because the airport measures underneath the jets I think.

I'm going skating now and nws has me at 1-3, 1/2 just like everyone.


----------



## CityGuy

So number 5 just said a couple to 4 in????

WTF?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1721622 said:


> So number 5 just said a couple to 4 in????
> 
> WTF?


They've been saying 2-4" all day.

So did your boss.

Apparently your boss listens to KS95.


----------



## CityGuy

I really hope the city of Mlps gets the shaft on this stadium deal. No offense SSS. They deserve it. Along with the state. When the tabs did not raise any money that should have been a clue.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1721627 said:


> They've been saying 2-4" all day.
> 
> So did your boss.
> 
> Apparently your boss listens to KS95.


Yes but everyone else seems to be down to 1-2 at best for the cities.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1721619 said:


> eu klair is se from her right?


You're saying, for the most part, SE of St. Paul.

NWS is saying North metro, over to Eau Claire.

Basically all of my accounts, and only my accounts, whichever way I choose to listen to.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1721632 said:


> You're saying, for the most part, SE of St. Paul.
> 
> NWS is saying North metro, over to Eau Claire.
> 
> Basically all of my accounts, and only my accounts, whichever way I choose to listen to.


Did you see the graph they showed no snow for you


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1721569 said:


> We can all be more accurate when we're forecasting for a 50 mile radius (most of us fall into that).
> 
> NWS is forecasting for the southern 1/2 of MN and western 1/3 of WI.
> 
> TV forecasters are the southern 2/3rds of MN.
> 
> NWS is basically saying this band of snow is going to set up over me and go to Eau Claire.


I know, I know... just like st cloud is part of the metro now... guess that's why most big companies and government use a service or have a meteorologist on staff


----------



## TKLAWN

Barlow is up to his tricks again! Contradicting everything he says.


----------



## BossPlow614

I go to the gym for an hr & a half and there's 3.5 new pages, geez.

There wasn't a cloud in the sky when I got there but leaving I can see the leading edge of clouds, I imagine thats the beginning of our system.


----------



## CityGuy

TKLAWN;1721645 said:


> Barlow is up to his tricks again! Contradicting everything he says.


Seems about par for the course.

Just wait for Ian tonight. Graph says one thing and mouth another.


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1721647 said:


> I go to the gym for an hr & a half and there's 3.5 new pages, geez


You really need to take the phone with you and read along.


----------



## Greenery

cbservicesllc;1721637 said:


> I know, I know... just like st cloud is part of the metro now... guess that's why most big companies and government use a service or have a meteorologist on staff


On staff meteorologist? Which companies do that?

I know I saw the Lawn Ranger/At&t commercial a few years ago that showed a former tv meteorologist. But did they actually hire him as staff?


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1721649 said:


> You really need to take the phone with you and read along.


I do have it with, however I use Pandora to listen to music with my Beats headphones. Tunes out everything, I love it. It's a bit challenging to lift weights & read plowsite lol.


----------



## qualitycut

Nws face book
The forecast for snow tonight is a low confidence forecast. Why? The weather models are showing a lot of disagreement, and are flip flopping with every update. We will certainly be updating the forecast as this system evolves and as we get new information.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1721636 said:


> Did you see the graph they showed no snow for you


What magical graph is this?


----------



## unit28

I compete with myself...victory to the underdog,
and whatever greek words I can think of..
xcrew the weather man I say.

Heck that's farther than 50 miles from my house as well
lol.
-----
Just to say about what I see, ....

I throw everything I have on data sets
into the tickor tape machine, and what pops out
might beat the weather man, might not.

I did have the highest side of .16" pr hour posted.
That was near about st paul

When this things starts, is at the same time the wind changes.
Can look at that per met gen.
so far since this morning it has been slowly changing directions

This is what I posted yesterday to Jim
about that map....

Originally Posted by unit28 
Jim

*this is what's left for you and banno
of the splitting clipper, if it does split
looks that way to me*

It's still something to watch. Radar echo's for you guys will be dense enough to have some dbz reflectivity, just not sure if it will amount to much though.


----------



## qualitycut

greenery;1721651 said:


> On staff meteorologist? Which companies do that?
> 
> I know I saw the Lawn Ranger/At&t commercial a few years ago that showed a former tv meteorologist. But did they actually hire him as staff?


Wouldn't seem cost effective so i could see government doing it.


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1721654 said:


> Nws face book
> The forecast for snow tonight is a low confidence forecast. Why? The weather models are showing a lot of disagreement, and are flip flopping with every update. We will certainly be updating the forecast as this system evolves and as we get new information.


Can't wait to see what the news forecasts at 5 will have to say! :laughing:


----------



## cbservicesllc

greenery;1721651 said:


> On staff meteorologist? Which companies do that?
> 
> I know I saw the Lawn Ranger/At&t commercial a few years ago that showed a former tv meteorologist. But did they actually hire him as staff?


I think lawn ranger does, interstate does, twin cities outdoor services does... a lot of places pay for subscriptions to a particular service... city of **** rapids uses one that was dead on every storm last year but my contact over there retired


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1721654 said:


> Nws face book
> The forecast for snow tonight is a low confidence forecast. Why? The weather models are showing a lot of disagreement, and are flip flopping with every update. We will certainly be updating the forecast as this system evolves and as we get new information.


And they will update it for us plowers!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1721628 said:


> I really hope the city of Mlps gets the shaft on this stadium deal. No offense SSS. They deserve it. Along with the state. When the tabs did not raise any money that should have been a clue.


We always get the shaft here. I love football but never wanted the stadium. That pull tab deal was such a joke from the get go. The sad part is I believe that my former hockey coach did in fact believe it would work.


----------



## TKLAWN

Ian's forecast made absolutely no sense. His graph had 1.2in by 7 am.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1721658 said:


> I compete with myself...victory to the underdog,
> and whatever greek words I can think of..
> xcrew the weather man I say.
> 
> Heck that's farther than 50 miles from my house as well
> lol.
> -----
> Just to say about what I see, ....
> 
> I throw everything I have on data sets
> into the tickor tape machine, and what pops out
> might beat the weather man, might not.
> 
> I did have the highest side of .16" pr hour posted.
> That was near about st paul
> 
> When this things starts, is at the same time the wind changes.
> Can look at that per met gen.
> so far since this morning it has been slowly changing directions
> 
> This is what I posted yesterday to Jim
> about that map....
> 
> Originally Posted by unit28
> Jim
> 
> *this is what's left for you and banno
> of the splitting clipper, if it does split
> looks that way to me*
> 
> It's still something to watch. Radar echo's for you guys will be dense enough to have some dbz reflectivity, just not sure if it will amount to much though.


Good to know unit, thanks as always!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1721661 said:


> Can't wait to see what the news forecasts at 5 will have to say! :laughing:


We will be knowing what's going on before they change.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1721659 said:


> Wouldn't seem cost effective so i could see government doing it.


not us. We just use NWS and what ever that computer thing is.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I don't watch forecasts now, it's all radar now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1721675 said:


> I don't watch forecasts now, it's all radar now.


Exactly. ND stuff is headed right for us, or Iowa, or Jim. Not sure yet and don't care.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1721670 said:


> We always get the shaft here. I love football but never wanted the stadium. That pull tab deal was such a joke from the get go. The sad part is I believe that my former hockey coach did in fact believe it would work.


I like football as well. Same with baseball but why should the tax payer be on the hook when these team owners make millions if not billions of dollars each year. Why should I pay for something I do not use. Have not and will not go to a twins game because of the fact I got taxed based on the county I lived in vs. the whole state. If everyone paid it then what ever I still would not go but its more fair.

I know we are not paying a direct tax on this but once again why are the tax payers on the hook for someone else to make a boat load of money?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1721678 said:


> Exactly. ND stuff is headed right for us, or Iowa, or Jim. Not sure yet and don't care.


Sure looks like it's going more Unit's idea than NWS right now.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1721678 said:


> Exactly. ND stuff is headed right for us, or Iowa, or Jim. Not sure yet and don't care.


Kinda like I tell my guys when they ask what time and how much? Well sometime after the snow starts falling and my tape measure tells me its time to go...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We are going at midnight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1721686 said:


> We are going at midnight.


Unless we don't.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Schaeffer on 4..... Was showing his future cast and said "oh, my. The computer just pulled all of the snow out. First time I've seen this".

Then he said 1.4" for the cities, but that he will have to look and update for 6.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1721683 said:


> Sure looks like it's going more Unit's idea than NWS right now.


Unit was talking split. If the whole thing moves south that's a whole new animal. I'd wait a couple hours before i'd throw in the towel. It shouldn't move in a straight line all the way to here.


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1721681 said:


> I like football as well. Same with baseball but why should the tax payer be on the hook when these team owners make millions if not billions of dollars each year. Why should I pay for something I do not use. Have not and will not go to a twins game because of the fact I got taxed based on the county I lived in vs. the whole state. If everyone paid it then what ever I still would not go but its more fair.
> 
> I know we are not paying a direct tax on this but once again why are the tax payers on the hook for someone else to make a boat load of money?


The team itself probably has several hundred million dollars of operating cash they could use for part of the stadium build & they should be adding a surcharge on their merchandise, that'd probably bring in plenty of income.


----------



## ringahding1

TKLAWN;1721671 said:


> Ian's forecast made absolutely no sense. His graph had 1.2in by 7 am.


Just listened to his cast & u r right....


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1721692 said:


> Schaeffer on 4..... Was showing his future cast and said "oh, my. The computer just pulled all of the snow out. First time I've seen this".
> 
> Then he said 1.4" for the cities, but that he will have to look and update for 6.


Barlow said 2,3,4" .


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1721692 said:


> Schaeffer on 4..... Was showing his future cast and said "oh, my. The computer just pulled all of the snow out. First time I've seen this".
> 
> Then he said 1.4" for the cities, but that he will have to look and update for 6.


Ch11 basically showed the same thing.


----------



## ringahding1

cbservicesllc;1721684 said:


> Kinda like I tell my guys when they ask what time and how much? Well sometime after the snow starts falling and my tape measure tells me its time to go...


:laughing::laughing::laughing:

Exactly !


----------



## ringahding1

SSS Inc.;1721697 said:


> Barlow said 2,3,4" .


That is what I said....hmmmmm & he makes what per year?


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1721694 said:


> Unit was talking split. If the whole thing moves south that's a whole new animal. I'd wait a couple hours before i'd throw in the towel. It shouldn't move in a straight line all the way to here.


*I said the highest precip snow bands{I posted earlier}
will be st paul to SE in MN
With highest precip in IL

and a split if it does split,
Jim and Banno might see something*

totally agree on radar watching at this time....
watch IR enhanced for another perspective.

I'm watching precip type avaiation radar

GO SNOW let's go GO SNOW!


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1721709 said:


> *I said the highest precip snow bands{I posted earlier}
> will be st paul to SE in MN
> With highest precip in IL
> 
> *


*

Well, you didn't say it would all go there. :laughing:*


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1721712 said:


> Well, you didn't say it would all go there. :laughing:


That's what channel 4 showed. Southern WI, IL.


----------



## cbservicesllc

lwnmwrman22;1721692 said:


> schaeffer on 4..... Was showing his future cast and said "oh, my. The computer just pulled all of the snow out. First time i've seen this".


haha... That's hilarious

EDIT: that was supposed to be all caps... why did that happen


----------



## unit28

being from Texas...
I know quite a few thangs get lost in transilation


----------



## Greenery

cbservicesllc;1721664 said:


> I think lawn ranger does, interstate does, twin cities outdoor services does... a lot of places pay for subscriptions to a particular service... city of **** rapids uses one that was dead on every storm last year but my contact over there retired


Sure, weather services! Isnt.or wasnt Novak also a paid service?


----------



## cbservicesllc

greenery;1721723 said:


> Sure, weather services! Isnt.or wasnt Novak also a paid service?


Yeah, he has a subscription option on his website... guessing he is not used by many...


----------



## unit28

Just had some killer hourderv's

venison smoked sausage, 
cream cheese, 
stuffed japalino olives,
on slices of yellow, red peppers


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Y'all know it's severe clear at the moment, right?


----------



## SSS Inc.

So Iam says 1-3, 2-4 snowmeter say.9 and his seven day says 2-3. WOW you guys weren't kidding.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1721737 said:


> So Iam says 1-3, 2-4 snowmeter say.9 and his seven day says 2-3. WOW you guys weren't kidding.


Wi someone watch 4,for me. Having dinner at the MIL.

Tell me if he revises the 1.4 he had up earlier.


----------



## ryde307

greenery;1721723 said:


> Sure, weather services! Isnt.or wasnt Novak also a paid service?


All of these guys have weather services. Alot of people hire private service to get better forecasts and to send to their customers. I know Prescription landscape does also. The guy they had last year was not very good though.


----------



## ryde307

I have been told twin city outdoors office is set up like a command center with all sorts of monitors and TVs for checking weather.


----------



## unit28

current water vapor

see any faces?

I spy statue liberty resemblence
well sort of....


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;1721747 said:


> I have been told twin city outdoors office is set up like a command center with all sorts of monitors and TVs for checking weather.


Yes it is... thought about subbing for them but they use gps and you only get paid for going forward (so I hear). Their office is pretty intense and they have a meteorologist on staff.


----------



## Greenery

cbservicesllc;1721749 said:


> Yes it is... thought about subbing for them but they use gps and you only get paid for going forward (so I hear). Their office is pretty intense and they have a meteorologist on staff.


Interesting, Is he seasonal?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1 skid, 1 truck full. -.5" of snow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1721746 said:


> All of these guys have weather services. Alot of people hire private service to get better forecasts and to send to their customers. I know Prescription landscape does also. The guy they had last year was not very good though.


We did one year. Not really by choice, they more or less said if we want the Asphalt job we need to sign up for a year of service. Never actually used it though. Some of them aren't as expensive as you would think. If we had 200-300+ pieces of equipment out I would hire a service and have a command center as well. Thumbs Up Why not.


----------



## cbservicesllc

greenery;1721753 said:


> Interesting, Is he seasonal?


No idea... guy has an office there though


----------



## Greenery

SSS Inc.;1721755 said:


> If we had 200-300+ pieces of equipment out I would hire a service and have a command center as well. Thumbs Up Why not.


I may be naive here, but how many places are running 200-300 pieces of equipment? Shamrock?

I have 3 LoL. Hopefully 4 next year, the routes are at the max time wise. Probably over.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1 skid, 1 truck full. -.5" of snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

that must be our snow developing by Detroit lakes.


----------



## Greenery

55373

Partly cloudy

25f

Its dark too


----------



## cbservicesllc

greenery;1721759 said:


> I may be naive here, but how many places are running 200-300 pieces of equipment? Shamrock?
> 
> I have 3 LoL. Hopefully 4 next year, the routes are at the max time wise. Probably over.


I'm kinda in your boat... i'd say guys like shamrock, interstate, reliable, twin city outdoor... between subs and everything


----------



## Green Grass

24 
Dark outside


----------



## jimslawnsnow

nws has me at less than inch tonight and less than inch tomorrow. accu shows less than inch total for both days


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Truck #2 full. -.25".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got a report from 4 anyone?


----------



## cbservicesllc

What up with the stuff forming up out west around willmar now? May be insignificant...


----------



## mnlefty

LwnmwrMan22;1721779 said:


> Got a report from 4 anyone?


94 south and west were coating to 1. N and east right on 1-3 line, bulk of real accumulation over well into WI.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1721779 said:


> Got a report from 4 anyone?


Not till I get back to the DVR...will report if no one has


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1721779 said:


> Got a report from 4 anyone?


Nope but watched t o'clock were he got the little surprise. Sounds like the locals are dropping totals it seems.


----------



## SnowGuy73

28, clear, breezy. 

Shakopee. 

18:28


----------



## CityGuy

Starting to sound more like a salt kinda night


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dahl said 2-4 metro wide.


----------



## Greenery

Snow- I'm really curious, What are the current conditions In Shackopee


Edit There it is, Now I can relax.


----------



## CityGuy

25

dark 

1830


----------



## DDB

LwnmwrMan22;1721779 said:


> Got a report from 4 anyone?


He was somewhat vague in his totals but his map showed less then 1" in the west and southwest metro and 1"-3" in the north/east/south metro. His 5 day forecast didn't have any totals for tonight. He mentioned many times that the story with this clipper would be the wind.


----------



## CityGuy

Dahl just said an inch maybe 2. Confidence falling


----------



## unit28

doesn't look like much for Jim or Banonea either...
some more stuff I look at, some of the time


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1721797 said:


> Dahl just said an inch maybe 2. Confidence falling


Did he still say snow all day tomorrow to?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Broken windshield wiper. +.75".


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1721800 said:


> Did he still say snow all day tomorrow to?


nope start at 12 heavy at 3 done by 6. few flakes after


----------



## OC&D

Should I hang the plow or have a drink? 

Maybe I should hang the plow and then have a drink.


----------



## ryde307

cbservicesllc;1721764 said:


> I'm kinda in your boat... i'd say guys like shamrock, interstate, reliable, twin city outdoor... between subs and everything


With subs I would guess Reliable, twin city outdoor, interstate, lawn ranger, arteka, Curbside, all are in the 100's.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

All clouds now. That was fast.


----------



## qualitycut

Not going to snow. I'm going to fill up


----------



## Green Grass

OC&D;1721805 said:


> Should I hang the plow or have a drink?
> 
> Maybe I should hang the plow and then have a drink.


I have not put the plow on yet.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1721804 said:


> nope start at 12 heavy at 3 done by 6. few flakes after


Wonderful timing.


----------



## Ranger620

ryde307;1721806 said:


> With subs I would guess Reliable, twin city outdoor, interstate, lawn ranger, arteka, Curbside, all are in the 100's.


Dont forget brinkman. Not sure how much they do here but are a nation wide company. I would have to do som diging but thought i read something about there revenue being well into the millions for snow nation wide


----------



## Green Grass

The snow out by Willmar is starting to grow.


----------



## andersman02

ryde307;1721806 said:


> With subs I would guess Reliable, twin city outdoor, interstate, lawn ranger, arteka, Curbside, all are in the 100's.


I gotta couple friends that design for curbside. They are big but not sure in the 100, maybe with subs


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1721802 said:


> Broken windshield wiper. +.75".


I see what you're doing there...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snow from Willmar to Detroit Lakes coming this way.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Truck #3 full, plow on. -.33".


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1721805 said:


> Should I hang the plow or have a drink?
> 
> Maybe I should hang the plow and then have a drink.





LwnmwrMan22;1721802 said:


> Broken windshield wiper. +.75".


Nothing personal but can you break something more substantial so we can get 2"? Light a couple head lights or something?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1721821 said:


> Snow from Willmar to Detroit Lakes coming this way.


All channel said that won't reach the ground


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1721827 said:


> All channel said that won't reach the ground


So it is not going to snow


----------



## CityGuy

now dahl shows start at 9 out by 12 maybe regenerating a little in the am.

he is down to a coating to an inch yet in the same breath says maybe 3-4??????????????

now I am confussed


----------



## jimslawnsnow

dahl at 6 showed nothing for me really but still shows 2-4. i did catch ians dumbcast. do these guys proof their stuff before it airs?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1721833 said:


> now dahl shows start at 9 out by 12 maybe regenerating a little in the am.
> 
> he is down to a coating to an inch yet in the same breath says maybe 3-4??????????????
> 
> They are forecasting for 250 miles around the cities. You don't have a route that big.
> 
> Hell, I don't even go that far...... Usually.
> now I am confussed


.....m........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1721836 said:


> .....m........


Whoops...think we all are now.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

now channel 4 shows really nothing for the whole state except se and east of rochester


----------



## SSS Inc.

I like when they all back off at the last minute. Half of the time when they do that we get more than enough to plow. We shall see. Snow and Green please keep the plows off for now. :waving: I'm having a beer.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS.... Didn't you say RAP showed zero for tonight?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1721840 said:


> SSS.... Didn't you say RAP showed zero for tonight?


Close to Zero. What does it show now?? Edit 3/10ths of liquid haha


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1721839 said:


> I like when they all back off at the last minute. Half of the time when they do that we get more than enough to plow. We shall see. Snow and Green please keep the plows off for now. :waving: I'm having a beer.


Don't worry I will.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I think ddb brought up the rap first. It sure fuels the interest to watch the radar though.:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1721837 said:


> Whoops...think we all are now.


I see what you did there


----------



## skorum03

Haven't hung my plow yet. Hopefully that forces it to snow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Here was my take on the earler rap



SSS Inc.;1721458 said:


> That shows almost nothing. I can't believe that. Sometimes the rap is dead on but gee whiz.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Truck #4 full, plow on, blower and shovels in the back. -.5"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1721841 said:


> Close to Zero. What does it show now?? Edit 3/10ths of liquid haha


What were the ratios supposed to be?? 5:1?

That's 1.5"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh oh.... Blinker out. +.5". Negates the last fill up.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

i think having my stuff ready to and a full crew i wont get much. sounds like lmrmn is ready too. so in between our two locations you guys certainly will get dumped on


----------



## CityGuy

I think its all hype. We get nothing and like it


----------



## unit28

http://www.wunderground.com/radar/r...209000&lon=-93.26918030&label=Minneapolis,+MN

Seeing on another radar { not this'n}building up from the Cnd border
This one will show tiny flakes ...if it's going to do something


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1721856 said:


> i think having my stuff ready to and a full crew i wont get much. sounds like lmrmn is ready too. so in between our two locations you guys certainly will get dumped on


1 more truck, 1 windshield wiper.

Blinker can wait.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Plows on / blowers loaded / skid blower hooked up just cuz it looks like a useful snow machine. I think I should follow the weather reports and call my clients and tell them that I will certainly, almost, for sure, not likely, that i will not be over very soon at 3am or 9 am or not.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO;1721863 said:


> Plows on / blowers loaded / skid blower hooked up just cuz it looks like a useful snow machine. I think I should follow the weather reports and call my clients and tell them that I will certainly, almost, for sure, not likely, that i will not be over very soon at 3am or 9 am or not.


For only 21 posts....this post is so much more insightful than anything anyone posts who has a higher post count than I.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

I just so enjoy reading the posts that I don't post a lot.
Cheers.....or not...it might snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

C'mon Unit... Get going on the updates....

27 more posts and you're an ADDICT!!

Speaking of addict... Dubay was let go today.


----------



## 09Daxman

I got my truck and plow all ready to go. Hopefully we get enough to make a push. I could use some more money haha


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1721875 said:


> C'mon Unit... Get going on the updates....
> 
> 27 more posts and you're an ADDICT!!
> 
> Speaking of addict... Dubay was let go today.


Reason this time?


----------



## Green Grass

I am no SSS but I don't see anything hitting us.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1721881 said:


> Reason this time?


Cause 1500 sucks?? I listen to them more than the Fan, but can't stand Zulgad or Souhan.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Truck #5 full. -.25".

$379.81 for 5 trucks and a skid.

Money in the tank (bank) if it don't snow.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1721885 said:


> Cause 1500 sucks?? I listen to them more than the Fan, but can't stand Zulgad or Souhan.


Didn't know if he was going back to rehab.


----------



## CityGuy

Directv dropping weather channel

http://www.tennessean.com/article/2...set-lose-Weather-Channel-Tuesday?sf21571127=1


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1721887 said:


> Didn't know if he was going back to rehab.


Both sides said it was money reasons.

Doesn't mean when he was gone for spells a couple times he wasn't in rehab and they just didn't renew.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1721884 said:


> I am no SSS but I don't see anything hitting us.


I said that a few days ago. I just say the opposite of sss and am usually right


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1721884 said:


> I am no SSS but I don't see anything hitting us.


I'm no green but I should've gone to the liquor store. 

FWIW: I don't give up until it becomes extremely obvious it will miss us or is already past us. I think it looks promising. Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1721888 said:


> Directv dropping weather channel
> 
> http://www.tennessean.com/article/2...set-lose-Weather-Channel-Tuesday?sf21571127=1


Everyone should. They hardly have weather on there anymore.

You know, like all the history on the history channel!!!


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1721888 said:


> Directv dropping weather channel
> 
> http://www.tennessean.com/article/2...set-lose-Weather-Channel-Tuesday?sf21571127=1


Yeah the weather channel wants a couple million a year raise.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1721894 said:


> I'm no green but I should've gone to the liquor store.
> 
> FWIW: I don't give up until it becomes extremely obvious it will miss us or is already past us. I think it looks promising. Thumbs Up


I have 1/2 a case left.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1721892 said:


> I said that a few days ago. I just say the opposite of sss and am usually right


Hey come on now, be nice. You got one storm right and I directed everyone your way. For the record I haven't guaranteed anything just reporting what many on here already look at on their own. All I said was 2.9" at the airport.


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1721894 said:


> I'm no green but I should've gone to the liquor store.
> 
> FWIW: I don't give up until it becomes extremely obvious it will miss us or is already past us. I think it looks promising. Thumbs Up


Promising for snow?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1721899 said:


> I have 1/2 a case left.


I planned poorly. Figured it would snow a lot. But maybe it will.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1721900 said:


> Hey come on now, be nice. You got one storm right and I directed everyone your way. For the record I haven't guaranteed anything just reporting what many on here already look at on their own. All I said was 2.9" at the airport.


Sorry i will be nice from now on


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1721902 said:


> Promising for snow?


Don't ask me. Talk to Quality or Unit.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1721906 said:


> Don't ask me. Talk to Quality or Unit.


Yea sss throws darts.


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;1721897 said:


> Yeah the weather channel wants a couple million a year raise.


Comes down to 1 penny per Direct TV. Weather channel claims direct should pay it because they are saving lives.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1721907 said:


> Yea sss throws darts.


I'm kinda a Dave Dahl of the thread. Everytime I chime in you can call it Drama'sss forecast. Happy now. I think you should all forget about setting alarms and stuff, nothing is going to happen. Trust me. :waving:


----------



## TKLAWN

At least MJD should be happy, there is more weather talk today than the last two weeks combined.


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1721911 said:


> Comes down to 1 penny per Direct TV. Weather channel claims direct should pay it because they are saving lives.


How do they save lives? ??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1721907 said:


> Yea sss throws darts.


Hahahaha....ouch.

Mitch RAP is SSS's model, but he didn't want to believe earlier.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1721907 said:


> Yea sss throws darts.


no thats me


----------



## Green Grass

Light flurries. .....


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1721914 said:


> I'm kinda a Dave Dahl of the thread. Everytime I chime in you can call it Drama'sss forecast. Happy now. I think you should all forget about setting alarms and stuff, nothing is going to happen. Trust me. :waving:


Hahaha......


----------



## MNPLOWCO

So many commercials on the TWC and so many Ads on their Website, to much to sift through....that's why I come to this thread.Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

Dish and direct tv are always having issues with their channel line up


----------



## Green Grass

MNPLOWCO;1721923 said:


> So many commercials on the TWC and so many Ads on their Website, to much to sift through....that's why I come to this thread.Thumbs Up


I believe as lawn said they don't show weather anymore.


----------



## qualitycut

Jeez i just sent my last two posts to the report page oops


----------



## BossPlow614

Flakes falling!!!!


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;1721917 said:


> How do they save lives? ??


Uhh, by reporting the weather.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

And in the truck when we get a weather update from TWC at 6am telling me there is 3 inches on the way for tonight, just to find out that it was a replay of the last nights report. Drives me nuts.


----------



## SSS Inc.

New map posted on Nowak Weather.....Interesting.


----------



## Greenery

MNPLOWCO;1721923 said:


> So many commercials on the TWC and so many Ads on their Website, to much to sift through....that's why I come to this thread.Thumbs Up


Yup, Nothing to sift through here.


----------



## qualitycut

Did sss feelings get hurt and leave. Lol


----------



## qualitycut

NM he was just playing Dave Dahl again


----------



## ryde307

At least if SSS map is correct we can plow all the ash that will pile up.


----------



## SSS Inc.

New map. Lwnmwr has a link if interested.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1721944 said:


> New map. Lwnmwr has a link if interested.


is that you're thoughts


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Flakes at the lake (Minnetonka) slight dusting so far.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1721944 said:


> New map. Lwnmwr has a link if interested.


I'll take that map. You're outside my schools.


----------



## OC&D

I hung the plow.
In other news it appears SSS is working on his MS Paint skills. It's painfully humorous, like watching a child try to color inside the lines and failing miserably.


----------



## ryde307

MNPLOWCO;1721947 said:


> Flakes at the lake (Minnetonka) slight dusting so far.


Do you have a ice house on Tonka? I don't have one anymore but friends have them out by Big Island and in carsons bay in Deephaven. A few others towards Mound.


----------



## CityGuy

Light coating at best here. Still see black through it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1721949 said:


> I hung the plow.
> In other news it appears SSS is working on his MS Paint skills. It's painfully humorous, like watching a child try to color inside the lines and failing miserably.


That right there is straight from a new site on facebook called Nowak Weather. I think they're hackers or mean guys or something. Again, Lwnmrw has the scoop.... posted about it last night.



Hamelfire;1721953 said:


> Light coating at best here. Still see black through it.


All white here, kind of surprised to see actually.


----------



## qualitycut

Jeez get a chance for snow and everyone vanishes


----------



## OC&D

The blizzard has begun. 








I have a trace on my front steps and sidewalk.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

All news at 5 said a dusting with the first wave. It would stop, then the second bigger wave.

I've had about an inch shaved off here..... It burns.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

ryde307;1721952 said:


> Do you have a ice house on Tonka? I don't have one anymore but friends have them out by Big Island and in carsons bay in Deephaven. A few others towards Mound.


No ice fishing, but this year on Carson's ....on Saturdays and Sundays it look like
the set of "Grumpy Old Men". Swear that I am sure I'm hearing festive polka music as I drive by at 5:30am!!!


----------



## CityGuy

SSS forgot to ask hows the little one?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Typo SSS... It's Nah,wak Weather


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1721966 said:


> SSS forgot to ask hows the little one?


I bet fine except for the hang over.


----------



## DDB

SSS Inc.;1721934 said:


> New map posted on Nowak Weather.....Interesting.


Hahahahaha


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1721966 said:


> SSS forgot to ask hows the little one?


Hey thanks for asking. He looks like he was hit by Tyson is his hey day. He eats kinda weird but does eat. The inside of his lip is a nasty looking 1" x 3/16" white patch. He won't let me touch it so I'm not quite sure what that is. We'll see what it looks like tomorrow. A little harder of a bite and it would have been all the way through. I haven't seen that much blood in a long time. He's the littlest of three so he's pretty tough.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

NOAA just updated... went from 2-4 this morning to 1-3 now 1-2


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1721968 said:


> Typo SSS... It's Nah,wak Weather


My mistake. I have it bookmarked and don't know how to paste it in here. What's up with the rectangles and the mushroom clouds. I wonder if he went to school for this???


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1721977 said:


> Hey thanks for asking. He looks like he was hit by Tyson is his hey day. He eats kinda weird but does eat. The inside of his lip is a nasty looking 1" x 3/16" white patch. He won't let me touch it so I'm not quite sure what that is. We'll see what it looks like tomorrow. A little harder of a bite and it would have been all the way through. I haven't seen that much blood in a long time. He's the littlest of three so he's pretty tough.


Good to hear, the white is just all the skin that was cut or ripped


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1721977 said:


> Hey thanks for asking. He looks like he was hit by Tyson is his hey day. He eats kinda weird but does eat. The inside of his lip is a nasty looking 1" x 3/16" white patch. He won't let me touch it so I'm not quite sure what that is. We'll see what it looks like tomorrow. A little harder of a bite and it would have been all the way through. I haven't seen that much blood in a long time. He's the littlest of three so he's pretty tough.


Good to hear


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1721977 said:


> Hey thanks for asking. He looks like he was hit by Tyson is his hey day. He eats kinda weird but does eat. The inside of his lip is a nasty looking 1" x 3/16" white patch. He won't let me touch it so I'm not quite sure what that is. We'll see what it looks like tomorrow. A little harder of a bite and it would have been all the way through. I haven't seen that much blood in a long time. He's the littlest of three so he's pretty tough.


The white patch is the skin healing. It will be sore for about a week. I get that when my kids clock me hard with a stick playing mini hockey.


----------



## OC&D

It looks like the first cell is about half over, but it's coming down harder now. I've got a solid dusting now.


----------



## fozzy

I also have a dusting, but its trying to snow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1721934 said:


> New map posted on Nowak Weather.....Interesting.


Bahahahahahaha!


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1721992 said:


> It looks like the first cell is about half over, but it's coming down harder now. I've got a solid dusting now.


A solid dusting is quite a long ways from two inches


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1721984 said:


> Good to hear, the white is just all the skin that was cut or ripped





Hamelfire;1721985 said:


> Good to hear


Thanks guys. This is minor compared to what some kids deal with on a daily basis. What amazes me is that kids can cope with so much more than adults sometimes. Kid even wanted to skate today. I'm sure most adults would take the week off.


----------



## unit28

sss inc.;1721982 said:


> my mistake. I have it bookmarked and don't know how to paste it in here. What's up with the rectangles and the mushroom clouds. I wonder if he went to school for this???


i think

they use circles and yellow arrows if they' gots
any smarts


----------



## Green Grass

The driveway and sidewalk are coated but has quit snowing.


----------



## qualitycut

Driveway is melting, so is sidewalk


----------



## cbservicesllc

Dusting here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sorry boys.

Wiper fixed.

-.75".


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1722001 said:


> i think
> 
> they use circles and yellow arrows if they' gots
> any smarts


Not this site. I think they're trying to be different.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1722002 said:


> The driveway and sidewalk are coated but has quit snowing.


x2 here////////


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like the back edge is coming through ND now.


----------



## CityGuy

Novak posted to fb


----------



## SSS Inc.

Speaking of the weather channel. I was hoping to watch Highway Thru Hell and instead its a special weather addition. WTH. They must be nervous about the loss of direct TV. They even highlighted this little event.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Dr. Tom Novak??????? Boy they convinced me with two different guys filming in their living rooms.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Going to sleep for an hour 1/2.

All my guys are on notice we might start at 2,4,6 or not at all.

Gonna sleep til 10:15 then try to catch all the weather forecasts.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1722016 said:


> Speaking of the weather channel. I was hoping to watch Highway Thru Hell and instead its a special weather addition. WTH. They must be nervous about the loss of direct TV. They even highlighted this little event.


me tooooooooooo
damn


----------



## jimslawnsnow

it looks like the stars are trying to poke through the clouds. i am affraid to sleep. if i slep we will get 4" if i stay awake it will be 40 degrees in the am and sunny. highly unlikely either on will happen, but you never know


----------



## SnowGuy73

27, light snow melting on contact. 

20:31


----------



## SnowGuy73

Mndot is out.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1722020 said:


> Dr. Tom Novak???????


I know right? I was trying to figure out if that goofy guy just calls him that on his webcast deal...

In other news... missing something here... now we'll get 2 inches... where'd I put that spare?


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;1722023 said:


> it looks like the stars are trying to poke through the clouds. i am affraid to sleep. if i slep we will get 4" if i stay awake it will be 40 degrees in the am and sunny. highly unlikely either on will happen, but you never know


Near 3+4 just east of banno
Looks like


----------



## jimslawnsnow

we got a snow flake and a quarter. maybe that was from a bird fart


----------



## SSS Inc.

You guys that haven't you should watch Novaks video in its entirety. PLEASE.


----------



## OC&D

cbservicesllc;1722028 said:


> I know right? I was trying to figure out if that goofy guy just calls him that on his webcast deal...
> 
> In other news... missing something here... now we'll get 2 inches... where'd I put that spare?


I've got a bungee you can borrow.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1722029 said:


> Near 3+4 just east of banno
> Looks like


i am 30 mins west from banno and my work area is 45 west of him


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1722028 said:


> I know right? I was trying to figure out if that goofy guy just calls him that on his webcast deal...
> 
> In other news... missing something here... now we'll get 2 inches... where'd I put that spare?


That no good.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1722028 said:


> I know right? I was trying to figure out if that goofy guy just calls him that on his webcast deal...
> 
> In other news... missing something here... now we'll get 2 inches... where'd I put that spare?


You don't need that Spring. 

And i still think we will get 2".


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1722028 said:


> I know right? I was trying to figure out if that goofy guy just calls him that on his webcast deal...
> 
> In other news... missing something here... now we'll get 2 inches... where'd I put that spare?


 It seemed like that would always happen when i would be plowing and was bare asphalt under the snow from bouncing and vibraton. Usually you hear out though.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1722028 said:


> I know right? I was trying to figure out if that goofy guy just calls him that on his webcast deal...
> 
> In other news... missing something here... now we'll get 2 inches... where'd I put that spare?


if your near a fleet farm they have springs that fit


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1722033 said:


> You guys that haven't you should watch Novaks video in its entirety. PLEASE.


Dr. Tom Novak, :laughing:


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1722038 said:


> You don't need that Spring.
> 
> And i still think we will get 2".


Well if thats not a complete contradiction...


----------



## ryde307

I have a spring in Hopkins if you need one. It looks like you already have the tensioner loose though so I am assuming you have one somewhere.
I drove one of our 550s for awhile a storm or 2 ago with a broken spring. You just hold the wing back button and put the plow down while moving.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1722049 said:


> Well if thats not a complete contradiction...


I know, Right?

Every truck should have a spare parts kit.  I'd like to know who was running that plow the last storm and how they didn't notice the problem. I'm sure you'll find the spare eventually. Thumbs Up


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;1722054 said:


> I have a spring in Hopkins if you need one. It looks like you already have the tensioner loose though so I am assuming you have one somewhere.
> I drove one of our 550s for awhile a storm or 2 ago with a broken spring. You just hold the wing back button and put the plow down while moving.


You are actually plowing this year instead of driving around and checking on people?


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1722056 said:


> I know, Right?
> 
> Every truck should have a spare parts kit.  I'd like to know who was running that plow the last storm and how they didn't notice the problem. I'm sure you'll find the spare eventually. Thumbs Up


I bet driver abuse!


----------



## SSS Inc.

1/4" No BS. Lightly snowing.


----------



## ryde307

Green Grass;1722057 said:


> You are actually plowing this year instead of driving around and checking on people?


Ha not often but on clean up days I do. My night typically goes: Show up at shop talk about our plan load a truck if it's not done, check plowsite a few times, wander around the shop looking for something to do, check plowsite a few times, drive to a few sites, go shovel 3 small buildings, goto the gas station, check plowsite and then go home.


----------



## unit28

Jim I thought you were closer to owatana


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1722071 said:


> Jim I thought you were closer to owatana


i live east of there. but owatonna is my main service area. i do some in faribault.

i can drive to bannos house in 30 mins from my house


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;1722067 said:


> Ha not often but on clean up days I do. My night typically goes: Show up at shop talk about our plan load a truck if it's not done, check plowsite a few times, wander around the shop looking for something to do, check plowsite a few times, drive to a few sites, go shovel 3 small buildings, goto the gas station, check plowsite and then go home.


You forgot drive to plymouth and give me the finger in there. :waving:


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1722064 said:


> 1/4" No BS. Lightly snowing.


I have a goose egg here.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1722076 said:


> You forgot drive to plymouth and give me the finger in there. :waving:


That's what I do.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1722077 said:


> I have a goose egg here.


Cook it......

26


----------



## CityGuy

Few flakes here. Driveway barley covered and boss just called and said 2 AM start??????


Pulling the all nighter I guess at this rate.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1722081 said:


> That's what I do.


Ohh you too.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1722083 said:


> Few flakes here. Driveway barley covered and boss just called and said 2 AM start??????
> 
> Pulling the all nighter I guess at this rate.


Does he know something we don't?


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1722084 said:


> Ohh you too.


Duh!.........

26


----------



## qualitycut

Ian has 1.2 @ 6am and [email protected] 2pmpm


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1722085 said:


> Does he know something we don't?


I don;t know. I am guessing the high ups got a few complaints with the last couple and then the cold. Being proactive for the first time????


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1722090 said:


> I don;t know. I am guessing the high ups got a few complaints with the last couple and then the cold. Being proactive for the first time????


That doesn't sound right.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1722077 said:


> I have a goose egg here.


Well aren't you lucky. Radar kind of shows that as well. North dakota is filling in a bit so we shall see. 1.5" is all I need here. Figure I'll wake up at 3 to see whats shaking. Is it wrong I would rather get up at 3 to plow than get up at 6:30 to get one kid to school and get the others breakfast???


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1722085 said:


> Does he know something we don't?


since he a city worker. maybe to salt/sand? if not they will just sit around


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1722082 said:


> Cook it......
> 
> 26


Maybe......


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1722092 said:


> That doesn't sound right.


I have no idea what he is thinking.

I am guessing that the council people got some flack from residents after the last snow and then we got the cold and salts did not work as effective as we would have liked. 
Thus he got a slap on the wrist and is being proactive with this storm


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1722085 said:


> Does he know something we don't?


His boss wise man. :laughing: Ask Quality


----------



## Camden

Less than 10 flakes have fallen here so far. Very disappointed at the moment.


----------



## ryde307

Hamelfire;1722076 said:


> You forgot drive to plymouth and give me the finger in there. :waving:


I never make it to Plymouth. Typically Hopkins to Golden valley to Minneapolis back to Hopkins then home to Chanhassen or sometimes to Shakopee.

Snowguy did you get in trouble for posting or something? Not many posts out of you lately?


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1722094 said:


> since he a city worker. maybe to salt/sand? if not they will just sit around


We will be out slating or if nothing else patrolling for slippery spots


----------



## SSS Inc.

Where is OC&D. I know your on here.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1722101 said:


> We will be out slating or if nothing else patrolling for slippery spots


Sleeping in the truck!


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1722102 said:


> Where is OC&D. I know your on here.


Hiding like snowguy?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1722101 said:


> We will be out slating or if nothing else patrolling for slippery spots


so pretty much what i said?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1722098 said:


> His boss wise man. :laughing: Ask Quality


Only thing i know right more is mrs Beno is looking good tonight


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;1722100 said:


> I never make it to Plymouth. Typically Hopkins to Golden valley to Minneapolis back to Hopkins then home to Chanhassen or sometimes to Shakopee.
> 
> Snowguy did you get in trouble for posting or something? Not many posts out of you lately?


We think the GF cracked down.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1722104 said:


> Sleeping in the truck!


You will never find me. I have a very quiet spot to hide and look productive.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1722107 said:


> Only thing i know right more is mrs Beno is looking good tonight


True!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1722104 said:


> Sleeping in the truck!


I remember last year lwnmrr would always go to the horse track and play poker if there was even talk of snow what happened to that


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1721999 said:


> A solid dusting is quite a long ways from two inches


A "solid dusting" is a legitimate term this year for us guys who have yet to see more than 3" in a storm.



SSS Inc.;1722093 said:


> Well aren't you lucky. Radar kind of shows that as well. North dakota is filling in a bit so we shall see. 1.5" is all I need here. Figure I'll wake up at 3 to see whats shaking. Is it wrong I would rather get up at 3 to plow than get up at 6:30 to get one kid to school and get the others breakfast???


I wouldn't feel lucky about that. If we get 1.5" I'll probably do most of the route.

lets just say we're getting two inches. I'm waking up at 3:45 to see whats going on. Very lightly snowing here. Melting on contact.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1722110 said:


> You will never find me. I have a very quiet spot to hide and look productive.


The bathroom? Bosses office?? One of those has to be right


----------



## CityGuy

26

Very light snow. Small flakes


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1722107 said:


> Only thing i know right more is mrs Beno is looking good tonight


Gas issues. That sucks.


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;1722054 said:


> I have a spring in Hopkins if you need one. It looks like you already have the tensioner loose though so I am assuming you have one somewhere.
> I drove one of our 550s for awhile a storm or 2 ago with a broken spring. You just hold the wing back button and put the plow down while moving.


Found the spare! Now we're ready... for???


----------



## skorum03

Green Grass;1722109 said:


> We think the GF cracked down.


Girls man, they're trouble........

And expensive


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1722113 said:


> I remember last year lwnmrr would always go to the horse track and play poker if there was even talk of snow what happened to that


I bet bills happened.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1722116 said:


> The bathroom? Bosses office?? One of those has to be right


My truck won't fit in either.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1722119 said:


> Found the spare! Now we're ready... for???


Nothing!!!!!.....


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1722107 said:


> Only thing i know right more is mrs Beno is looking good tonight


Like the black!!!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;1722115 said:


> A "solid dusting" is a legitimate term this year for us guys who have yet to see more than 3" in a storm.
> 
> I wouldn't feel lucky about that. If we get 1.5" I'll probably do most of the route.
> 
> lets just say we're getting two inches. I'm waking up at 3:45 to see whats going on. Very lightly snowing here. Melting on contact.


Don't get me wrong, I want lots of snow. Snow guy doesn't so lucky for him not me.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1722118 said:


> Gas issues. That sucks.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1722124 said:


> My truck won't fit in either.


Station 1, 2 or 3


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1722119 said:


> Found the spare! Now we're ready... for???


calm 40 and sunny?


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1722127 said:


> Don't get me wrong, I want lots of snow. Snow guy doesn't so lucky for him not me.


Or me. I want lots of snow too. Thats why I am in the business. It can be profitable when it snows. It would be nice to be able to bill out at least two storms in Jan.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1722130 said:


> Station 1, 2 or 3


Much bigger than that. You won't find me. Trust me.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1722130 said:


> Station 1, 2 or 3


2 is staffed, 1 is full and 3 is where the cops hang out


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1722134 said:


> 2 is staffed, 1 is full and 3 is where the cops hang out


So 3 plowing in cop cars.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1722127 said:


> Don't get me wrong, I want lots of snow. Snow guy doesn't so lucky for him not me.


Huh?

Its not gonna snow now?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1722140 said:


> Huh?
> 
> Its not gonna snow now?


Go put down some salt.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1722135 said:


> So 3 plowing in cop cars.


yes sir!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

on another note we are close to 33,000 posts


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1722102 said:


> Where is OC&D. I know your on here.


You rang?

MJD's post-deleting spree irked me, so I've been a little sour about visiting the site or posting much. I thoroughly understand he can do whatever he deems appropriate, but what was deleted was not malicious nor lewd, and with the traffic on this thread would have been buried in a matter of an hour never to be read again. If he wants to cry "off-topic" then he should delete about 99% of the posts in this thread. It's a little like the cop who exercises his power just because he's a cop. Those guys are usually the ones who had their books knocked out of their hands one too many times in high school, so they make up for it in whatever way they can.


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1722146 said:


> on another note we are close to 33,000 posts


Hopefully we don't get further away.


----------



## CityGuy

From 11 minutes ago on fb.

Accumulating snow is still expected across much of southern Minnesota. Even though the heaviest may stay just to our southeast, we're still going to get enough to mess up the roads. Find out when the snow should end and what the morning commute will be like on 5 Eyewitness News at 10 PM. You can get the forecast anytime at www.kstp.com/weather - Dave Dahl


----------



## Camden

OC&D;1722147 said:


> You rang?
> 
> MJD's post-deleting spree irked me, so I've been a little sour about visiting the site or posting much. I thoroughly understand he can do whatever he deems appropriate, but what was deleted was not malicious nor lewd, and with the traffic on this thread would have been buried in a matter of an hour never to be read again. If he wants to cry "off-topic" then he should delete about 99% of the posts in this thread. It's a little like the cop who exercises his power just because he's a cop. Those guys are usually the ones who had their books knocked out of their hands one too many times in high school, so they make up for it in whatever way they can.


It irritated me too so I did something about it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1722143 said:


> Go put down some salt.


That doesn't help.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1722147 said:


> You rang?
> 
> MJD's post-deleting spree irked me, so I've been a little sour about visiting the site or posting much. I thoroughly understand he can do whatever he deems appropriate, but what was deleted was not malicious nor lewd, and with the traffic on this thread would have been buried in a matter of an hour never to be read again. If he wants to cry "off-topic" then he should delete about 99% of the posts in this thread. It's a little like the cop who exercises his power just because he's a cop. Those guys are usually the ones who had their books knocked out of their hands one too many times in high school, so they make up for it in whatever way they can.


Haha well said


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1722150 said:


> From 11 minutes ago on fb.
> 
> Accumulating snow is still expected across much of southern Minnesota. Even though the heaviest may stay just to our southeast, we're still going to get enough to mess up the roads. Find out when the snow should end and what the morning commute will be like on 5 Eyewitness News at 10 PM. You can get the forecast anytime at www.kstp.com/weather - Dave Dahl


I think he has been drinking


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1722146 said:


> on another note we are close to 33,000 posts


Getting there. And gaining on the north


----------



## SnowGuy73

One of you weather guys tell me of I'm reading this right...

Does this basically mean 1.2" of snow?


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1722162 said:


> One of you weather guys tell me of I'm reading this right...
> 
> Does this basically mean 1.2" of snow?


I would say so


----------



## OC&D

Camden;1722154 said:


> It irritated me too so I did something about it.


What did you do?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1722162 said:


> One of you weather guys tell me of I'm reading this right...
> 
> Does this basically mean 1.2" of snow?


I meant 0.12"


----------



## CityGuy

Ian is on the 9


----------



## Camden

OC&D;1722164 said:


> What did you do?


Did you see my post on Novaks Facebook post last night? You have an invitation to somewhere.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1722140 said:


> Huh?
> 
> Its not gonna snow now?


No, you'll get some.



OC&D;1722147 said:


> You rang?
> 
> MJD's post-deleting spree irked me, so I've been a little sour about visiting the site or posting much. I thoroughly understand he can do whatever he deems appropriate, but what was deleted was not malicious nor lewd, and with the traffic on this thread would have been buried in a matter of an hour never to be read again. If he wants to cry "off-topic" then he should delete about 99% of the posts in this thread. It's a little like the cop who exercises his power just because he's a cop. Those guys are usually the ones who had their books knocked out of their hands one too many times in high school, so they make up for it in whatever way they can.


Couldn't agree more. I thought about it myself but decided its fun to talk with "some"  of you guys so i stayed on. It immediately reminded me of some high school type crap. I don't follow direction well but I got over it for the time being.



Camden;1722154 said:


> It irritated me too so I did something about it.


I checked out that other place and not sure if its for me. I like lots of activity so for now its here.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ian says heavy snow southeast... map just showed around 1 by 7am... then another few tenths


----------



## OC&D

Camden;1722171 said:


> Did you see my post on Novaks Facebook post last night? You have an invitation to somewhere.




I must have missed all that. Are you talking about the real Novak FB page or the spoof that others have alluded to (which I haven't looked for)? Either way, I'm clueless.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1722176 said:


> I must have missed all that. Are you talking about the real Novak FB page or the spoof that others have alluded to (which I haven't looked for)?


Shh. We haven't actually made the site yet. Still trying to trick SnowGuy.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Started snowing pretty good here again. These are nice flakes, not huge but not the tiny ones either. If something more sustaining makes it here we should get 2".


----------



## OC&D

Looking in my cams, all the snow on the hood of my truck is melted off and it's just wet, but the top of the cab has a coating.

My sidewalks have a coating, maybe 1/4" if I bend the tape measure a little.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1722179 said:


> Shh. We haven't actually made the site yet. Still trying to trick SnowGuy.


I haven't been paying attention so I have no idea what you're referring too.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1722179 said:


> Shh. We haven't actually made the site yet. Still trying to trick SnowGuy.


I told you I was clueless.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1722167 said:


> I meant 0.12"


Is that the paid version?


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1722188 said:


> I haven't been paying attention so I have no idea what you're referring too.


Exactly!!!! Stay tuned.


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1722188 said:


> I haven't been paying attention so I have no idea what you're referring too.


You got your hand slapped by someone, didn't you?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1722183 said:


> Started snowing pretty good here again. These are nice flakes, not huge but not the tiny ones either. If something more sustaining makes it here we should get 2".


Hmm sounds like something someone said last time. Couldnt we always get 2 if we get something sustaining


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1722192 said:


> Is that the paid version?


Nope, free one.


----------



## SSS Inc.

1/3 of the way up the hockey puck. The RAP is still showing plenty of snow (4" or so). Keep watching radar I guess.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1722193 said:


> Exactly!!!! Stay tuned.


Sorry, I've had better things to do.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1722194 said:


> You got your hand slapped by someone, didn't you?


Haha. Not yet, been playing with new toys.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1722196 said:


> Hmm sounds like something someone said last time. Couldnt we always get 2 if we get something sustaining


That storm was almost done when i said that. Plus it was snowing cats and dogs at the time.


----------



## qualitycut

I have a coating and most of it has melted


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1722198 said:


> Nope, free one.


WTH... I don't have the fancy little bar chart on the bottom of mine... how'd you do that???


----------



## CityGuy

Coating at best here


----------



## CityGuy

Man I am hungry again. WTH


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1722204 said:


> Haha. Not yet, been playing with new toys.


What did you get?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1722210 said:


> I have a coating and most of it has melted


Same here.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1722201 said:


> Sorry, I've had better things to do.


Well its not like a lot of time has gone into this or anything. Actually, no time has gone into this.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1722211 said:


> WTH... I don't have the fancy little bar chart on the bottom of mine... how'd you do that???


You have to add it. Its in settings.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1722216 said:


> What did you get?


Probably not Plow site appropriate


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1722218 said:


> Well its not like a lot of time has gone into this or anything. Actually, no time has gone into this.


Sorry, geez. ..


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1722216 said:


> What did you get?


Fourwheeler and waiting on a fish house that should be in tomorrow or Thursday.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1722222 said:


> Sorry, geez. ..


Just forget it. :crying:


----------



## banonea

Nothing in Rochester. ... hope I didn't take a nap for nothing.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1722227 said:


> Just forget it. :crying:


Ok........


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1722225 said:


> Fourwheeler and waiting on a fish house that should be in tomorrow or Thursday.


Ahh, I see now why you're pulling for no snow.....you's got billz to pay.


----------



## qualitycut

Hope you bought a can am


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1722230 said:


> Ahh, I see now why you're pulling for no snow.....you's got billz to pay.


I'm always pulling for no snow!


----------



## SSS Inc.

There seems to be a lot in ND. Maybe its crazy but it almost looks like it is headed our way.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1722231 said:


> Hope you bought a can am


Haha.... No, my outlander was nothing but problems. I'm back to Honda.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu has me down to 1.09" total now.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1722225 said:


> Fourwheeler and waiting on a fish house that should be in tomorrow or Thursday.


What house did you get?


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;1722234 said:


> There seems to be a lot in ND. Maybe its crazy but it almost looks like it is headed our way.


The blob on the N dakota S Dakota border needs to turn NE a bit and we could get some decent snow. It looks like it's headed for you guys in Rochester.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1722234 said:


> There seems to be a lot in ND. Maybe its crazy but it almost looks like it is headed our way.


I just refreshed the regional radar I had pulled up on NWS. 

Finding my way to bed with a 3AM alarm is sounding like a more responsible idea.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1722245 said:


> What house did you get?


Ice castle.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1722234 said:


> There seems to be a lot in ND. Maybe its crazy but it almost looks like it is headed our way.


Sure looks like it's going to pivot right into us... call me crazy...


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1722250 said:


> Ice castle.....


Fancy!........


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1722252 said:


> Sure looks like it's going to pivot right into us... call me crazy...


Your crazy!!.....


----------



## banonea

ryde307;1722247 said:


> The blob on the N dakota S Dakota border needs to turn NE a bit and we could get some decent snow. It looks like it's headed for you guys in Rochester.


Let it come... we are ready.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1722254 said:


> Fancy!........


I like them, worth every penny in my book.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1722259 said:


> I like them, worth every penny in my book.


Yes especially if you use them. The yetti houses are even fancier.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Lots more potential on radar than we have had most of the year so far. I think we get enough. I think Novak said 14-15" but not sure. Still waiting for the 10 o'clock flip flop.

Edit: i need a Bacation. The power of advertising.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1722234 said:


> There seems to be a lot in ND. Maybe its crazy but it almost looks like it is headed our way.


I just refreshed the regional radar I had pulled up on NWS. 

Finding my way to bed with a 3AM alarm is sounding like a more responsible idea.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1722265 said:


> Lots more potential on radar than we have had most of the year so far. I think we get enough. I think Novak said 14-15" but not sure. Still waiting for the 10 o'clock flip flop.
> 
> Edit: i need a Bacation. The power of advertising.


I spent a week in Honduras the beginning of November. No more travel for me until April at least.


----------



## qualitycut

Ch 4 says 1-3 hone by 9 am


----------



## cbservicesllc

Belinda's accumulation map looked like about 1 inch by 6AM, wrapping up with 3 inches by noon.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Good luck radar watchers. I'm setting the alram for 2:30. :waving:

2.9"


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1722274 said:


> Belinda's accumulation map looked like about 1 inch by 6AM, wrapping up with 3 inches by noon.


So no one is agreeing still


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1722275 said:


> Good luck radar watchers. I'm setting the alram for 2:30. :waving:


Its not going to start till 5am


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1722275 said:


> Good luck radar watchers. I'm setting the alram for 2:30. :waving:
> 
> 2.9"


1.4 for me..


----------



## cbservicesllc

Yep, still disagreeing... Dahl says about a 3 or 4am start and into WI by 8am... I'm setting the alarm for 3AM...

EDIT: I'll split the difference and say 2.2"


----------



## qualitycut

Alarm set for 230 and 430 then will be up at 7


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1722275 said:


> Good luck radar watchers. I'm setting the alram for 2:30. :waving:
> 
> 2.9"


I'm sleeping in, alarm is set for 3.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

The county is already out, blades down tossing sparks and dumping salt. 109th between raddison and Lexington


----------



## 09Daxman

I have a dusting of snow, Enough to cover the driveway and it has stopped snowing for now in Oakdale.

Going to bed now have the alarm set for 330.


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1722288 said:


> The county is already out, blades down tossing sparks and dumping salt. 109th between raddison and Lexington


Plowing with the storm lol


----------



## BossPlow614

Looks like they're also plowing with the storm as well at the Champlin/Brooklyn Park border on hwy 169, must be the state. They were salting


----------



## Deershack

For those of you who think your not paying for the new stadium, think again. Not included in the costs they do talk about, are the hidden costs. Anyone who is a rate payer to Xcel or the Mpls gas supplier, Century Link or other phone companies, Mply water dept or any other utility in the 7 county area will be paying to move lines and pipes plus any road changes and/or improvments near the site. So either in higher rates, higher taxes or higher fees, we will all be paying for it.


----------



## banonea

Now it is time to wait that's what I get for trying to be ready and rested........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

12 am report.

There is nothing to report.

Back to sleep for an hour.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1722329 said:


> 12 am report.
> 
> There is nothing to report.
> 
> Back to sleep for an hour.


Beat me to it...


----------



## BossPlow614

According to radar, us in the metro will get a good amt of the snow, down in Rochester they'll get mostly rain/sleet. Contrary to what the news forecasters said.


----------



## banonea

BossPlow614;1722337 said:


> According to radar, us in the metro will get a good amt of the snow, down in Rochester they'll get mostly rain/sleet. Contrary to what the news forecasters said.


That will suck!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1 am report.

Back to sleep.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

2 am report.

Snow is building over Brainerd.

You guys in the cities are getting more it looks like.


----------



## banonea

Nothing here yet. ...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Radar indicates its been snowing here for an hour... looked outside and cant tell any difference from now and when I went to bed... I guess if it keeps for 2 or 3 hours we'll get a half inch? Tiny flakes?


----------



## olsonbro

.25 at best in Vadnais heights as of 2am.


----------



## ryde307

1/4" from Chanhassen to Hopkins. It's snowing decent but small flakes. It looks like it is going to be awhile before anything piles up. Should have up to an inch right at rushhour if we get it.


----------



## banonea

Light snow now. ...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Moderate snow, maybe a half inch.


----------



## ryde307

NWS now has 1 inch tonight and 1.5 for daytime in Minneapolis 55402


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1722350 said:


> NWS now has 1 inch tonight and 1.5 for daytime in Minneapolis 55402


In that case I might as well stay in bed and plow tonight.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

0.3" Minnetonka/Wayzata
Back to bed till 430


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1722351 said:


> In that case I might as well stay in bed and plow tonight.


Starting to think the same


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looking at the radar, looks like it'll be done by 5 am.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I don't really see anything "upstream".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Backside is at Hutchinson, St. Cloud.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1722355 said:


> Looking at the radar, looks like it'll be done by 5 am.


That'd be nice.


----------



## ryde307

Just measured close to 3/4" in Hopkins. Unless it redevelops it looks like it should be done around 7. There is another blob near Fargo/Grand Forks that looks like it may come to us also.


----------



## SnowGuy73

If its done by 05:00 I don't see 2".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You guys still have tiny flakes?

I have fairly large flakes on the north side, but it's only been snowing here for 30 minutes.

A coating at best.


----------



## justinsp

3/4" NE Plymouth


----------



## SnowGuy73

Moderate snow, big flakes.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You are right ryde, that Fargo blob is getting bigger. There's our extra 1".


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ill get measurement here in a bit.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Plowed across the blacktop road. Didn't leave a ridge.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have more flakes now, but they aren't quite as big.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

3/8" in **** rapids, snowing pretty decent. Only had a dusting at 11 and wasn't doing anything


----------



## andersman02

Bout 3/4 bville, comin down good


----------



## ryde307

It looks like it sped up and should be done sometime between 5 and 6AM.
Just over an inch now in Hopkins. Small flakes now. It almost feels like rain.


----------



## qualitycut

Just shy of an inch here. Tiny flakes falling.


----------



## wizardsr

1" in Crystal, Damn these morning snows suck...


----------



## qualitycut

If were going to get an inch might as well get 2


----------



## SnowGuy73

About 3/4" in Shakopee.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This is what's agitating me the most.

I have about 1/4" right now.

NWS says 2-4" in their daily forecast.

Says 1.6" in the hourly forecast by noon.

Radar says it should be done by 6.

Am I going to get the 1.6" by 6 now?

Am I only going to end up with 1"?

If it's going to snow til noon, I'm going back to bed.

If it's done at 6, with 1", then I need to call some guys in.

I should just go back to sleep for an hour and see what's happening. Gonna be chasing the snow from behind either way.


----------



## IDST

So i just refreshed my detailed info for St. Louis Park on Noaa and it now shows 1-3 inches for overnight with 90% chance and 1-2 on Tuesday. is the 1-2 for 6 am and later or when does overnight end and day begin?


----------



## AllMetro

1.75 in Columbia Heights. All guys heading in.


----------



## TKLAWN

jagext;1722379 said:


> So i just refreshed my detailed info for St. Louis Park on Noaa and it now shows 1-3 inches for overnight with 90% chance and 1-2 on Tuesday. is the 1-2 for 6 am and later or when does overnight end and day begin?


I wanna say 4am is NWS cutoff.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jagext;1722379 said:


> So i just refreshed my detailed info for St. Louis Park on Noaa and it now shows 1-3 inches for overnight with 90% chance and 1-2 on Tuesday. is the 1-2 for 6 am and later or when does overnight end and day begin?


It usually switches over at 4 am for night/day.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The day forecast should come out in the next 20 minutes.


----------



## wizardsr

LwnmwrMan22;1722377 said:


> I have about 1/4" right now.


Where exactly are you?

Any idea what new brighton has?


----------



## SSS Inc.

1.5" here. Looks like maybe 1" more. We're heading out now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

wizardsr;1722384 said:


> Where exactly are you?
> 
> Any idea what new brighton has?


I'm in Wyoming. Haven't made it to the cities.

There are enough guys reporting in down there.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Coming down good here. Big flakes.


----------



## SnowGuy73

To hell with it. I'm pushing everything.


----------



## skorum03

snowing decent in Hudson area. 1 1/4 on the ground.


----------



## SnowGuy73

My NWS says less than a half inch possible today. 

I'm assuming that is what's coming down now.


----------



## BossPlow614

Coming down pretty hard here. 

No report available


----------



## SnowGuy73

According to radar it shouldn't be snowing this hard here.....


----------



## OC&D

To get up or not?!?


----------



## SnowGuy73

28, heavy snow, calm. 

04:08.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1722390 said:


> My NWS says less than a half inch possible today.
> 
> I'm assuming that is what's coming down now.


Updated to same. Guessing you are right.
About 1/2in here light flakes.


----------



## IDST

4 am report for SLP Hwy 100/394. Inch and 5/8's on truck bed rail. 1.5 on sidewalk 1.75 on wood deck coming down good still


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1722393 said:


> To get up or not?!?


Get up. Almost two here now. Snowing hard.

Just saw a fox running do minnehaha parkway. And not the kind that wears yoga pants.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Just over 1.5 in Maple Grove, we'll be doing everything


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1722391 said:


> Coming down pretty hard here.
> 
> No report available


Is this the through the window report?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Wtf 1.5" on **** rapids, that came down quick


----------



## qualitycut

I'm waiting till its all done.


----------



## banonea

just about 2" in Rochester


----------



## qualitycut

City plows are out here


----------



## qualitycut

Green sure is filling in on the radar now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Called everyone in. At least I'll be mobilized when the calls come in.


----------



## wizardsr

Report from Rogers is heavy snow and 2".

I have 1.5" in Golden Valley with moderate snow. I called everyone in.


----------



## qualitycut

Nws has Thursday up to 70% now


----------



## andersman02

Bout 2" in bville, hopefully this wraps up soon


----------



## MNPLOWCO

I'm out the door. Commercials to get done. 1 5/8 inches. measured with tape
various areas. Snow is a little wet. Small tight flakes. Should be 2" by 6 am. It a full pull today.
Drive with care. Plow with a purpose. Make a good product.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

MNPLOWCO;1722411 said:


> I'm out the door. Commercials to get done. 1 5/8 inches. measured with tape
> various areas. Snow is a little wet. Small tight flakes. Should be 2" by 6 am. It a full pull today.
> Drive with care. Plow with a purpose. Make a good product.


P.S. In Minnetonka / Wayzata


----------



## cbservicesllc

2 inches in Maple Grove now... heading out


----------



## andersman02

Incase anyone is wondering, three stooges is on amc!


----------



## 09Daxman

2.5 in Oakdale and still coming down.


----------



## qualitycut

1.5 in inver grove


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

14" in Forest Lake. SSS was right!!

Might as well be 14" anyways.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My cancer guy didn't return 3 texts and hung up his phone twice. Guess that clears that up.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1722422 said:


> My cancer guy didn't return 3 texts and hung up his phone twice. Guess that clears that up.


Well duh you woke him up. He will call in a couple hours to see if you still need help


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1722423 said:


> Well duh you woke him up. He will call in a couple hours to see if you still need help


Correct.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drifting pretty good already


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I just need it to keep snowing for 2 more hours.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Told you lwnmr 2.3" with ruler by lake Harriet. Snowing moderate. 

My 2.9 might be right on. Lololololol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

At least it's not Monday morning?


----------



## qualitycut

At 2 inches


----------



## ryde307

2.9 has a good chance I don't have a tape but it seems like there is that much already 394/100 area


----------



## BossPlow614

Just under 3" in Champlin.


----------



## Greenery

55373 

3"

Light snow


----------



## qualitycut

Windy smows blowing over the sidewalks


----------



## BossPlow614

Just heard a quick commercial for Grounds Guys on the Minneapolis traffic/weather channel on Sirius XM.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

2.5" in St. Paul, getting hard to measure with it blowing so much


----------



## SSS Inc.

Looks like the backside is filling in. Might be sniwing a while in the metro. 

Some of our stuff in edina looks like it needs to be plowed again. Blowing all over the place. Not alotnof activity out here on France ave. Kind of surprised.


----------



## Green Grass

3" I am sicker than shi$.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

2 v plows, 1 straight blade. Entire senior high done in 1.5 hours with different operators.

F me.


----------



## olsonbro

Wow, this little clipper packed a punch. We have close to 4" at the shop in White Bear. Most of the snow came from 3 to 6am. Going to be a busy day!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Still snowing hard by the airport. Guess Dave Dahl was right for not backing way off last night


----------



## jimslawnsnow

One stop I measured 1 5/8". Some have clear spots while in places its a foot deep. The in town sheltered stuff isn't bad. My house the wind must be 25-30mph


----------



## OC&D

This is absolute bull.


----------



## qualitycut

It looks like its snowing hard here till the wind stops


----------



## CityGuy

Official report. This sucks. Traffic is a nightmare. Light snow is blowing everywhere. People are blowing their snow in the road. THat is all for now.


----------



## CityGuy

Oh lunch in 35 minutes.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Blown hose. Would like to have the skid moving right now.


----------



## qualitycut

Would be nice if it stopped snowing sitting at MC Donald s waiting


----------



## SSS Inc.

Another hour of snow for me in Bloomington I think.


----------



## qualitycut

I should have stayed in bed


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Who's laughing at novak now?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got my wish. Still snowing at 8.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1722522 said:


> Who's laughing at novak now?!?!?!?!?!


Its you're fault you said you needed it to snow for a couple more hours. Look what you did


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1722524 said:


> Got my wish. Still snowing at 8.


I hope all your customers call


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1722527 said:


> I hope all your customers call


They will. Better go get those banks done.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Didn't anyone see the mushroom cloud on my map last night??? I'm sure they airport will say one inch. Pretty sure all their snow is blowing across 494 over to me.


----------



## Camden

4"+ up here. Way more than I expected.


----------



## CityGuy

2-3 inch I think in the city but drifting to 1 foot or more in places. Blowing up on the windshield as I go


----------



## CleanCutL&S

Still coming down good downtown mpls


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1722527 said:


> I hope all your customers call


Don't worry. I'm a wish maker and you're getting yours...

"I know you're busy and all....."


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1722530 said:


> They will. Better go get those banks done.


They already called.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Truck dropped a solenoid. Electrical for the plow.

Also, got a text from cancer guy. ......


Hi Diane from the farm Neil is really sick with the flu and head cold understand he wanted make but he was throwing up all evening 




Never said anything yesterdag about being sick in the 4 messages I have from him.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1722567 said:


> Don't worry. I'm a wish maker and you're getting yours...
> *
> "I know you're busy and all....."*




Already had one of those. :realmad:


----------



## skorum03

We have 5 inches on the ground in Hudson. Still snowing and blowing hard (haha)


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1722570 said:


> Truck dropped a solenoid. Electrical for the plow.
> 
> Also, got a text from cancer guy. ......
> 
> Hi Diane from the farm Neil is really sick with the flu and head cold understand he wanted make but he was throwing up all evening
> 
> Never said anything yesterdag about being sick in the 4 messages I have from him.


Guy is a loser. He knew you calling. Unless he is in the hospital there is no excuse for not letting you know. Get rid of him for good. Great opportunity.


----------



## BossPlow614

Stopped at home real quick to see that a neighbor on the other end of the street (probably 70+ & is an a$$ to the entire neighborhood, even got his house egged one halloween) snow blew the entire length of the street with two swipes wide about 2' away from the curb & crooked lol, so every house except his gets more snow from the city plow, on my way out of here I may just return the favor.


----------



## skorum03

Still snowing pretty decent here. Looked at radar 3 hours ago and there was hardly anything there. Guess not.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1722583 said:


> Guy is a loser. He knew you calling. Unless he is in the hospital there is no excuse for not letting you know. Get rid of him for good. Great opportunity.


Already sent a text back wondering why he didn't say anything yesterday the 4 times he checked in, last one at 9 last night


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I realize you have other customers but we have talked about the timing of the plowing here--we have customers showing up at 8:00am about every day and still at 9:00am the snow has not been plowed. We had discussed plowing earlier before people arrived--I know it was still snowing but we can't wait all day for it to stop. Please step up the plowing so that it is cleaned out before the lot is filled up in the morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1722655 said:


> I realize you have other customers but we have talked about the timing of the plowing here--we have customers showing up at 8:00am about every day and still at 9:00am the snow has not been plowed. We had discussed plowing earlier before people arrived--I know it was still snowing but we can't wait all day for it to stop. Please step up the plowing so that it is cleaned out before the lot is filled up in the morning.


My 3rd email.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1722655 said:


> I realize you have other customers but we have talked about the timing of the plowing here--we have customers showing up at 8:00am about every day and still at 9:00am the snow has not been plowed. We had discussed plowing earlier before people arrived--I know it was still snowing but we can't wait all day for it to stop. Please step up the plowing so that it is cleaned out before the lot is filled up in the morning.


Ha. Idiots. Just like last year you need about three storms that start at five on a Friday and end at nine.


----------



## OC&D

oc&d;1722497 said:


> this is absolute bull.


^
@&$(&"!!$$•#%%%


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1722661 said:


> ^
> @&$(&"!!$$•#%%%


What seems to be the problem.


----------



## wizardsr

Will it ever stop snowing?


----------



## qualitycut

I said screw its windy enough if another half in fellot would look like blown snow


----------



## wizardsr

LwnmwrMan22;1722655 said:


> I realize you have other customers but we have talked about the timing of the plowing here--we have customers showing up at 8:00am about every day and still at 9:00am the snow has not been plowed. We had discussed plowing earlier before people arrived--I know it was still snowing but we can't wait all day for it to stop. Please step up the plowing so that it is cleaned out before the lot is filled up in the morning.


I have 1 like this that thinks they're our only customer. Finally had a sit down with them and laid all the cards face up on the table at the end of last year. This year I raised their price about 50%. They still signed and I haven't heard a word from them this year, and the bills have been paid quickly. Sometimes you just have to put your foot down and tell them how it is.


----------



## cbservicesllc

wizardsr;1722673 said:


> Will it ever stop snowing?


No, never...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Light flurries here now at my house. We're all done until tonight. Looks like half of our jobs have a couple inches again. The last one I did already looked like hell from the wind blowing across the airport and 494. payup

Went to Taco Bell in Richfield and felt kinda bad whoever was plowing it. Here I am all done trying out the new stuffed Nacho and this guy was trying to get the thing plowed. I think all the snow off the roof at the menards about 30' away was blowing onto the lot. Drivethru had about 9" in it.

Edit: From Taco Bells website here's a picture of the NachoThumbs Up


----------



## ryde307

We called it a day at 930 this morning. Get to go back out tonight and do it again.

Doesn't surprise me after saying all I do is check plowsite all night we are short shovelers and I end up working with a shovel crew most of the night. My back hurts.

and now I want Taco Bell.


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1722697 said:


> We called it a day at 930 this morning. Get to go back out tonight and do it again.
> 
> Doesn't surprise me after saying all I do is check plowsite all night we are short shovelers and I end up working with a shovel crew most of the night. My back hurts.
> 
> and now I want Taco Bell.


The taco bell was fantastic. That nacho thing wasn't bad either.


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;1722703 said:


> The taco bell was fantastic. That nacho thing wasn't bad either.


I tried one the other day. I wish it had more Nacho in it but that could have just been mine.
And now I will be heading to Taco Bell.


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1722708 said:


> I tried one the other day. I wish it had more Nacho in it but that could have just been mine.
> And now I will be heading to Taco Bell.


Pretty hit or miss on those items depending on who's making it. If you get another one you're supposed tweet a pic to #Doingstuff. :laughing: Thats where @katieb_888 came from.


----------



## qualitycut

We are also now going there for lunch


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1722692 said:


> Light flurries here now at my house. We're all done until tonight. Looks like half of our jobs have a couple inches again. The last one I did already looked like hell from the wind blowing across the airport and 494. payup
> 
> Went to Taco Bell in Richfield and felt kinda bad whoever was plowing it. Here I am all done trying out the new stuffed Nacho and this guy was trying to get the thing plowed. I think all the snow off the roof at the menards about 30' away was blowing onto the lot. Drivethru had about 9" in it.
> 
> Edit: From Taco Bells website here's a picture of the NachoThumbs Up


I wish there was a taco Bell close to me. I am done and going to bed so I can shake this fever


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I must have to go back and retype all of my contracts. 

I'm pretty sure they All say final curb to curb plowing will be completed within 24 hours from the end of a snowfall.

Apparently it must say final plowing will occur within 2-4 hours from the end of a snowfall.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1722789 said:


> I must have to go back and retype all of my contracts.
> 
> I'm pretty sure they All say final curb to curb plowing will be completed within 24 hours from the end of a snowfall.
> 
> Apparently it must say final plowing will occur within 2-4 minutes from the end of a snowfall.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## qualitycut

No calls yet besides two asking if we got enough to Plow its taking forever it feels like.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hey lwnmrw. If you didn't get to all your schools don't feel bad. Minneapolis didn't either. My daughters school is a mess.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1722840 said:


> Hey lwnmrw. If you didn't get to all your schools don't feel bad. Minneapolis didn't either. My daughters school is a mess.


That was your job.


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;1722840 said:


> Hey lwnmrw. If you didn't get to all your schools don't feel bad. Minneapolis didn't either. My daughters school is a mess.


I was at the bid meeting for MPLS schools. They have some bad specs. I will look for the packet but I believe they don't do any plowing unless its 3 inches or more and no salt.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1722840 said:


> Hey lwnmrw. If you didn't get to all your schools don't feel bad. Minneapolis didn't either. My daughters school is a mess.


We had all the schools done in 3 hours with 5 pickups.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh, I should lose 3 accounts today. More or less told them to find someone else, they have unrealistic expectations.


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1722865 said:


> I was at the bid meeting for MPLS schools. They have some bad specs. I will look for the packet but I believe they don't do any plowing unless its 3 inches or more and no salt.


I always assumed the mpls schools did there own plowing, they do the sidewalks themselves and salt. We plow one of them on weekends and some holidays. One of our customers has a deal where they can use the lot but they would have to get it plowed themselves. It was nice last year with all the weekend storms. payup 3" is a pretty old school trigger around here but they don't plow my street until we get about 5" so why not I guess.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1722895 said:


> We had all the schools done in 3 hours with 5 pickups.


Nice work! Did you drop the subs? Kinda sounds like you must have with those times.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

i had a new shoveler today. his name is gabe. he looks at me says his name. i thought he said something else.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1722900 said:


> Nice work! Did you drop the subs? Kinda sounds like you must have with those times.


No subs, no cancer.

Granted we cut some corners, but before it was 15 equipment hours just to do the Senior High.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1722901 said:


> i had a new shoveler today. his name is gabe. he looks at me says his name. i thought he said something else.


Kinda like one of mg drivers.

Said he works at a hair place in town, but don't worry, I'm not gay.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1722910 said:


> No subs, no cancer.
> 
> Granted we cut some corners, but before it was 15 equipment hours just to do the Senior High.


That's quite a difference. Sounds like you're not missing the loader.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1722895 said:


> We had all the schools done in 3 hours with 5 pickups.


That is great.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1722946 said:


> That is great.


Fever go away yet?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

oh and i had another new guy show up via my other shoveler that couldnt make it. so this 55 year old hispanic shows up. and i just thought they told him how pay day work. so i show him what to do. then he asks if he can get paid right away. i say no. and explain payday is every friday with a week hold. i told him in tems he could understand. he says no thank you i need money today and left. so sitting on the couch must make him money? and before this he asks if there a way to block the wind? i was speechless. oh well. the new guy i posted about above is one of the best ones ive had shovel


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1722912 said:


> Kinda like one of mg drivers.
> 
> Said he works at a hair place in town, but don't worry, I'm not gay.


i was thinking of saying something. i let it set in and remembered he had a kid. and a women did drop him off


----------



## qualitycut

I feel like lwnmrr hr12 and 2~3 left


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1722912 said:


> Kinda like one of mg drivers.
> 
> Said he works at a hair place in town, but don't worry, I'm not gay.


 a good place to meet girls maybe lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1722976 said:


> I feel like lwnmrr hr12 and 2~3 left


We are starting the whole route over.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1722977 said:


> a good place to meet girls maybe lol


It's a high end place, so they're hot too.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1722976 said:


> I feel like lwnmrr hr12 and 2~3 left


Holy cow Batman I thought your route was like 6-7 hours? I do need to go back out at about 3. Figured I can't get into my stuff until about 1:00 to do it a second time so might as well have a beer and sleep for 6 hours.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1722956 said:


> Fever go away yet?


For the most part feel 100 times better than I did this morning.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1722993 said:


> Holy cow Batman I thought your route was like 6-7 hours? I do need to go back out at about 3. Figured I can't get into my stuff until about 1:00 to do it a second time so might as well have a beer and sleep for 6 hours.


Plowz man its awesome!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1723000 said:


> Plowz man its awesome!


That's too funny.

I'll probably have about the same hours as you when I'm done. About 8 so far. Drove by some that I did at 6 a.m and they look like I was never there. The good thing for us is its like two storms in one for the most part anyway.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Cc whoever it was that plows the Ashley Furniture in Maplewood.

The townhomes across the street are threatening to drop me since I can't give them a guarantee they will be done before 9 am, so you might want to take a look at the number and call.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1723009 said:


> Cc whoever it was that plows the Ashley Furniture in Maplewood.
> 
> The townhomes across the street are threatening to drop me since I can't give them a guarantee they will be done before 9 am, so you might want to take a look at the number and call.


Just imagine if everyone was like that. Pretty sure we would quit.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1723016 said:


> Just imagine if everyone was like that. Pretty sure we would quit.


I had 3 I told today that they are free to find another contractor. It's the reason I don't have a 30 day out.


----------



## wintergreen82

I love the shoveler stories. We had two new to just help take the load off the guys. One no shows not surprised but the other one is real excited to start. He asks for an address to our shop and I give it to him. Our shop is right by the Rochester airport. So 45 minutes later he calls and said he thinks he is close he sees the lights to the airport. Told him to keep going we had trucks and skids outside running and he couldn't miss us. Well after a few minutes of trying to get him to our shop I asked what is the last thing he had went past. His response was the ethanol plant. I told him we didn't have an ethanol plant. He put Preston which is 36 miles away in his gps and went to a small town airport. Told him we were in Roch and he told me that was to far to drive back for a job. Keep in mind he lives in the same town as our shop foreman. Every day ppl amaze me.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

so why does accu say 1-3" for me friday night? in the totals it shows 2.25. no one else really says much but flurries. what does the experts on here see?


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1723069 said:


> so why does accu say 1-3" for me friday night? in the totals it shows 2.25. no one else really says much but flurries. what does the experts on here see?


I'm no expert but....The GFS model has been showing about .10" of liquid for the past two days. It will only be in the teens for temps so the ratios would be higher. At 20:1 you would get 2". Not sure exactly for your area, this is for the metro but the maps look similar for you as well. The NAM shows nothing but they were a little late to our party today and the Euro barely clips us. If more models jump on board you'll hear more about it.

What did you end up with down there today?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1723075 said:


> I'm no expert but....The GFS model has been showing about .10" of liquid for the past two days. It will only be in the teens for temps so the ratios would be higher.  At 20:1 you would get 2". Not sure exactly for your area, this is for the metro but the maps look similar for you as well. The NAM shows nothing but they were a little late to our party today and the Euro barely clips us. If more models jump on board you'll hear more about it.
> 
> What did you end up with down there today?


in the calm spots i measured 1 5/8". officially i saw a report of 1 1/2". we did have drives the almost perfectly clean and had one residential sidewalk with 4ft drift.

well whatever we get i hope its not a questionable plow. we did a full run in record time. didnt rush it just happened.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1723075 said:


> I'm no expert but....The GFS model has been showing about .10" of liquid for the past two days. It will only be in the teens for temps so the ratios would be higher. At 20:1 you would get 2". Not sure exactly for your area, this is for the metro but the maps look similar for you as well. The NAM shows nothing but they were a little late to our party today and the Euro barely clips us. If more models jump on board you'll hear more about it.
> 
> What did you end up with down there today?


So you are saying we have a chance for snow on Friday?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1723083 said:


> So you are saying we have a chance for snow on Friday?


A chance. One model thinks so and has for two days. NWS has a chance on the forecast as well. Not saying anything just observing. :waving:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

well we are almost at 33,000 posts


----------



## SSS Inc.

Here's one more for the cause. I'm going to bed. If we're still short I'll rack up some posts at 1a.m. Thumbs Up


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1723096 said:


> A chance. One model thinks so and has for two days. NWS has a chance on the forecast as well. Not saying anything just observing. :waving:


I am all for snow but I told my oldest that I would take him to the water park of America Friday night.


----------



## unit28

un educated observations..
Jim,

as SSS said 
plus precip totals could max around a tenth on the higher end

NOAA 3 day 50hr maps have a wide spread across the majority Eastern side
Also reaches farther across the state about the east central region

The region you service looks very minimal on snow impact for that time frame....

...UPPER MIDWEST...

LIGHT PRECIPITATION IS EXPECTED TO MOVE INTO EASTERN ND AND
NORTHERN MN LATE IN THE PERIOD IN ASSOCIATION WITH ANOTHER
WELL-DEFINED SHORTWAVE DIGGING ACROSS CENTRAL CANADA INTO THE
REGION. ACROSS THE CONUS...LIQUID EQUIVALENTS ARE
*NOT EXPECTED TO EXCEED 0.25 INCH WITH THIS SYSTEM*.

at the Rchest airport was reported at 2 1/2 inches today.
Owatonna was just west of the snow-cone with this past system...lol

re-edit
*some localized areas Fri-Sat could max around .15"*


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1723106 said:


> well we are almost at 33,000 posts


Almost but it is getting slow in here.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1723075 said:


> I'm no expert but....The GFS model has been showing about .10" of liquid for the past two days. *It will only be in the teens for temps so the ratios would be higher. At 20:1 you would get 2". Not sure exactly for your area, this is for the metro *but the maps look similar for you as well. The NAM shows nothing but they were a little late to our party today and the Euro barely clips us. If more models jump on board you'll hear more about it.
> 
> What did you end up with down there today?


some maps I looked at for aviation and pops out to three days show their area at 20*

Hope you all have had a decent run so far


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;1723112 said:


> Almost but it is getting slow in here.


Really slow. That guy named snowguy was a real boost.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Had a door stolen off a skid sometime in the last week.:angry: This time it was at a bank parked right in front of a camera. They said they would look at the video this week. Hopefully they find something.


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;1723131 said:


> Had a door stolen off a skid sometime in the last week.:angry: This time it was at a bank parked right in front of a camera. They said they would look at the video this week. Hopefully they find something.


You seem to be the prime target this year.


----------



## 60Grit

Drakeslayer;1723131 said:


> Had a door stolen off a skid sometime in the last week.:angry: This time it was at a bank parked right in front of a camera. They said they would look at the video this week. Hopefully they find something.


 geez.... maybe they were headed to Indianapolis?

http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/hvo/4262101515.html


----------



## unit28

Jago
We're at an inch tomorrow aftn cont snow through tomorrow night
Your one inch triggs look likely


----------



## Green Grass

CJ's Outdoor;1723144 said:


> geez.... maybe they were headed to Indianapolis?
> 
> http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/hvo/4262101515.html


Maybe that one fell off the other one that was stolen.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Maybe we can get snow this month and next then warm up for lawn work in march again? Doesn't look like it though, but could happen


----------



## qualitycut

Bossbedazeler614 must have got beat up by his neighbor.


----------



## qualitycut

Shoveler just informed me today he starts a new job January 27th. Sucks cause he was good didn't complain and always showed up.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1723168 said:


> Bossbedazeler614 must have got beat up by his neighbor.


That is always possible maybe they fought over his pants.


----------



## Green Grass

It is really quit like everyone is sleeping.


----------



## BossPlow614

jimslawnsnow;1723167 said:


> Maybe we can get snow this month and next then warm up for lawn work in march again? Doesn't look like it though, but could happen


I was just thinking this today & am hoping it happens.


----------



## OC&D

Well that was the most craptastically painful 3 or 4" snowfall I think I've ever had. Everything took for fricking ever. 

The icing on the cake was the dentists appointment at 9 this morning which didn't help matters. 

Copulate.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1723177 said:


> That is always possible maybe they fought over his pants.


Yea his neighbor snow blowed icky slushy snow on them.


----------



## OC&D

Green Grass;1723180 said:


> It is really quit like everyone is sleeping.


Not me. I'm watching the Wild and drinking beer #2.

Coitus.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1723184 said:


> Well that was the most craptastically painful 3 or 4" snowfall I think I've ever had. Everything took for fricking ever.
> 
> The icing on the cake was the dentists appointment at 9 this morning which didn't help matters.
> 
> Copulate.


I know traffic held me up this morning if i just count my normal route not my on call and construction houses i was about two hours over.


----------



## qualitycut

Just talked to a buddy of mine and i actually wonder if he's lwnmrr. Or maybe your customers are just related.


----------



## qualitycut

I hope it snows into May, i love snow


----------



## skorum03

Today went well. 6" of snow. Heaviest from 5 - 8 AM didn't really stop snowing until around noon. We started then. Done by 7:30 with everything. Didn't even run into any issues and was able to collect money from some unpaid customers from December. Hope everyone's day went well.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;1723164 said:


> Maybe that one fell off the other one that was stolen.


Both were S series. Sounds like Plymouth has had 6 skids stolen since the new year. The door was taken from Eden prairie. Both along the 494 corridor.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1723198 said:


> Today went well. 6" of snow. Heaviest from 5 - 8 AM didn't really stop snowing until around noon. We started then. Done by 7:30 with everything. Didn't even run into any issues and was able to collect money from some unpaid customers from December. Hope everyone's day went well.


That's how its supposed to work! Glad it went well. Now go find a Wisconsin weather thread.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1723185 said:


> Yea his neighbor snow blowed icky slushy snow on them.


That sounds like a fight waiting to happen!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1723180 said:


> It is really quit like everyone is sleeping.


Just got up. gota go back at 400 am. Got home at 200 and crashed. Was up for 33 hrs straight.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1723208 said:


> Just got up. gota go back at 400 am. Got home at 200 and crashed. Was up for 33 hrs straight.


Light weight lawnmwr calls that a warm up.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1723212 said:


> Light weight lawnmwr calls that a warm up.


Can't argue that. I am not a spring chicken any more. Use to go 48 no problem, not any more


----------



## Green Grass

I should have paid more attention in band class if I knew my base salary would be $90,000


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1723185 said:


> Yea his neighbor snow blowed icky slushy snow on them.


Was it clearlane or regular rock salt? That makes a difference.


----------



## OC&D

Drakeslayer;1723219 said:


> Was it clearlane or regular rock salt? That makes a difference.


True! Rock salt would be a travesty, but Clearlane is accessorizing!!


----------



## Green Grass

OC&D;1723187 said:


> Not me. I'm watching the Wild and drinking beer #2.
> 
> Coitus.


Too bad they couldn't get a win.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1723202 said:


> That's how its supposed to work! Glad it went well. Now go find a Wisconsin weather thread.


I would if there were a need for a western wisconsin weather thread. Maybe I could start one, but I think I would talk to myself most of the time. And I know nothing about weather. Plus I want to be part of the canadian weather thread takeover....


----------



## OC&D

Green Grass;1723226 said:


> Too bad they couldn't get a win.


No doubt. Despite the loss, Kuemper is impressing me.

Breed.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1723212 said:


> Light weight lawnmwr calls that a warm up.


No kidding.... Just hitting my stride @ 33 hours.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1723214 said:


> Can't argue that. I am not a spring chicken any more. Use to go 48 no problem, not any more


Gotta go your age or go home. I'm 41.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1723251 said:


> Gotta go your age or go home. I'm 41.


Well I went for home. You still out from this morning


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1723253 said:


> Well I went for home. You still out from this morning


Yes.... Will be out until about 4 tomorrow afternoon.

Left the house at 3:30 this morning


----------



## andersman02

Sss were you out in bloomington off normandale doing any resi?


----------



## OC&D

The real irony lies in that this thread is the slowest when we actually have weather worth talking about.









A little night cap and off to bed.

Intercourse.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Didn't realize it was 5 out. Been plowing in a t shirt and got out to fill up the truck. Brrrrrr....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Make that 3°F. Better zip up the fly.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well, had a fill in guy ready to go, sent him out to do a school he's already done. 

School isn't done, can't get ahold of fill in guy.

Gonna be issues.


----------



## BossPlow614

Lmn, I just gas in Cooney Rapids for 3.30, what happened to 2.91?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1723300 said:


> Lmn, I just gas in Cooney Rapids for 3.30, what happened to 2.91?


Hanson / hwy 10 holiday was 3.10 today

Didn't fill.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh, and my cancer guy.... Found out why he couldn't make it.

Would a been a hella commute.

His facebook pages says he lives in Billings Mt.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1723305 said:


> Hanson / hwy 10 holiday was 3.10 today
> 
> Didn't fill.


Just went by there, looks like its up to 3.18

Wow its windy out


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Where is everyone?


I thought 1/2 of you guys had to go back out???

BTW, down to 3 trucks running now. Another guy couldn't handle picking up the slack.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1723309 said:


> Where is everyone?
> 
> I thought 1/2 of you guys had to go back out???
> 
> BTW, down to 3 trucks running now. Another guy couldn't handle picking up the slack.


I'm here!

Something about this storm makes me want to take a dive off this parking ramp...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1723310 said:


> I'm here!
> 
> Something about this storm makes me want to take a dive off this parking ramp...


I've let go.

Still have a town home and apartment building I haven't been to.

I don't care.

We are about a little over 1/2 done with our schools again. Looks like about 15 truck hours to clear the entire district complete.

No loader, no subs. A truck short until noon, then 2 trucks down (driver had to get sick kid from school). Might have found a solid crew.

Too bad I have 10 accounts with a bad taste in their mouth because of the timing of the storm.


----------



## ryde307

I'm out had to replow almost everything. Salting the last couple and then home.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Get this.

5 trucks at the high point, and we could have everything done twice in 24 hours and me be home before noon.

I feel vindicated.


----------



## SSS Inc.

33000. I got it.


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1723315 said:


> 33000. I got it.


Now thats a sneak attack!

Been up since 4:30am, goodnight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Plowing the school across from the home my dad is at is harder mentally than I thought.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1723131 said:


> Had a door stolen off a skid sometime in the last week.:angry: This time it was at a bank parked right in front of a camera. They said they would look at the video this week. Hopefully they find something.


This is why TriState has no doors on anything. Hot market.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I went to type plowsite in my browser on my phone and some weird site came up with a report about plowsite. It's worth almost $110k and is 12 years 254 days old. 

Anyway we are finally done with clean up. Nap time


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1723311 said:


> I've let go.
> 
> Still have a town home and apartment building I haven't been to.
> 
> I don't care.
> 
> We are about a little over 1/2 done with our schools again. Looks like about 15 truck hours to clear the entire district complete.
> 
> No loader, no subs. A truck short until noon, then 2 trucks down (driver had to get sick kid from school). Might have found a solid crew.
> 
> Too bad I have 10 accounts with a bad taste in their mouth because of the timing of the storm.


I'm subscribing to this attitude


----------



## SSS Inc.

Friday is looking interesting.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Just a heads up, DOT is out doing courtesy checks 96/35w. Has a salt truck right now


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1723324 said:


> Friday is looking interesting.


Interesting?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1723324 said:


> Friday is looking interesting.


Accu says 2-4 for Friday night

NWS has 1-3


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1723329 said:


> Accu says 2-4 for Friday night
> 
> NWS has 1-3


Sounds about right.


----------



## SSS Inc.

There's a bobcat plowing on lake nakomis by my house. Kinda a strange site to see in mpls. He's plowing the little pond hockey rinks.


----------



## SnowGuy73

2, overcast, calm. 

05:45


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS has me at less than half an inch both day and night today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu says 0.56" total.


----------



## unit28

Havnt checked precip maps today
Friday does look plowable
Temps will remain with the snows this week.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NWS has me at less than a half inch for today and tonight and around an inch tomorrow. No talk of amounts for Friday from them. Its at 40% day and 20% night


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Accu does have me at 3.48" Friday night. Not much the next couple days


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## SnowGuy73

Winter weather advisory for Thursday/Friday, for blowing snow I guess.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Marler says an inch or two today through tomorrow night.


----------



## Green Grass

4 
Dark outside...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1723366 said:


> 4
> Dark outside...


I had a question for you I thought of yesterday. Now I can't remember.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1723366 said:


> 4
> Dark outside...


Btw.... You see radde auction is no more?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

He's back?!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Or is the gal still sleeping?


----------



## Greenery

Drakeslayer;1723201 said:


> Both were S series. Sounds like Plymouth has had 6 skids stolen since the new year. The door was taken from Eden prairie. Both along the 494 corridor.


I get nervous letting one sit one night at a site, let alone all season.


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## skorum03

Just had a lady call me at least 5 times until I picked up the phone half asleep. Needs her driveway plow so she can get to work. Not a customer of mine. Doesn't need it done until 4 today though so I'm going back to bed


----------



## skorum03

From kstp: "Highs will drop into the low teens by Friday, with yet another round of snow expected to move in late Friday night. Right now it looks as though snow amounts will end up in the 2 to 4 inch category once again, with slightly heavier amounts expected just to our southeast. It still looks like a big warm up is going to move in for the weekend, with highs Saturday climbing into the mid to upper 20s, and highs on Sunday making the low to mid 30s. Our temperature roller coaster will probably continue into next week, with another round of snow by next Thursday. Keep the shovel handy!"

Sounds good to me.


----------



## qualitycut

I will take it but closer to two and ending and 7 pm. I'm truly surprised i didn't have any calls yesterday.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1723329 said:


> Accu says 2-4 for Friday night
> 
> NWS has 1-3


That sucks. I was going to take my carry permit renewal class on Saturday with wifey. It looks like I need to postpone that.

Mating.


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1723416 said:


> From kstp: "Highs will drop into the low teens by Friday, with yet another round of snow expected to move in late Friday night. Right now it looks as though snow amounts will end up in the 2 to 4 inch category once again, with slightly heavier amounts expected just to our southeast. It still looks like a big warm up is going to move in for the weekend, with highs Saturday climbing into the mid to upper 20s, and highs on Sunday making the low to mid 30s. Our temperature roller coaster will probably continue into next week, with another round of snow by next Thursday. Keep the shovel handy!"
> 
> Sounds good to me.


Next Thursday.... They don't know what's going to happen next day let alone next week!

What some clowns!


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1723448 said:


> That sucks. I was going to take my carry permit renewal class on Saturday with wifey. It looks like I need to postpone that.
> 
> Mating.


I want to go pick up my new fish house!


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1723430 said:


> I will take it but closer to two and ending and 7 pm. I'm truly surprised i didn't have any calls yesterday.


You and me both. I didn't start until 5:30 yesterday morning. I barely got the 5 businesses opened up in time I needed to.


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1723450 said:


> I want to go pick up my new fish house!


I bet. Ice Castles are super nice. I couldn't bring myself to buy one for the same reason I sold my sled. I just never seem to get a chance to do that stuff in the winter. Plowing is a little like a 5 month prison sentence.

Breeding.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1723456 said:


> I bet. Ice Castles are super nice. I couldn't bring myself to buy one for the same reason I sold my sled. I just never seem to get a chance to do that stuff in the winter. Plowing is a little like a 5 month prison sentence.
> 
> Breeding.


I hear you there. I mine mostly sits about 3 miles from home so I try to make time to use it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1723450 said:


> I want to go pick up my new fish house!


That's where you been??


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1723469 said:


> That's where you been??


Haha. Pretty much.


----------



## SnowGuy73

1, flurries, calm. 

Burnsville. 

09:14


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1723449 said:


> Next Thursday.... They don't know what's going to happen next day let alone next week!
> 
> What some clowns!


Hey, just remember, keep your shovel handy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1723456 said:


> I bet. Ice Castles are super nice. I couldn't bring myself to buy one for the same reason I sold my sled. I just never seem to get a chance to do that stuff in the winter. Plowing is a little like a 5 month prison sentence.
> 
> Breeding.


That's why I sold the sleds and bought a PS4.

Got a couple of emergency calls that weren't our "fault" which set me bilehind a bit.

Going to finish a town home we did drive lanes on, then 2 apartment curb to curbs, then my foreclosed sidewalks, my old abandoned farmhouse and I am done. 36 hours?


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1723483 said:


> Hey, just remember, keep your shovel handy


Haha. Noted!


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1723456 said:


> I bet. Ice Castles are super nice. I couldn't bring myself to buy one for the same reason I sold my sled. I just never seem to get a chance to do that stuff in the winter.* Plowing is a little like a 5 month prison sentence.*
> 
> Breeding.


So are my kids. I use to fish daily. Even had a cable access show with my brothers. Now I haven't been fishing more than twice in 8 years. At least I have an Ice Rink I guess.

The RAP was dead on about 6 hours before the last storm. It is showing a quick inch today.

Did you see 7 corners hardware is closing?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Um, that sure looks more like 1-2" than a less than half coming from ND.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1723547 said:


> So are my kids. I use to fish daily. Even had a cable access show with my brothers. Now I haven't been fishing more than twice in 8 years. At least I have an Ice Rink I guess.
> 
> The RAP was dead on about 6 hours before the last storm. It is showing a quick inch today.
> 
> Did you see 7 corners hardware is closing?


Are you serious? Love that place. Lots of drooling


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1723449 said:


> Next Thursday.... They don't know what's going to happen next day let alone next week!
> 
> What some clowns!





LwnmwrMan22;1723557 said:


> Um, that sure looks more like 1-2" than a less than half coming from ND.


You probably don't need it... or maybe you want it, either way I say thats fine if we get two.


----------



## CityGuy

The shop is full of walking zombies. Everyone is short tempered and ready to go home and sleep.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1723557 said:


> Um, that sure looks more like 1-2" than a less than half coming from ND.


Son of a...


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1723557 said:


> Um, that sure looks more like 1-2" than a less than half coming from ND.


It looks a little stronger than the models showed at this point in its travel as well. That heavier stuff should be north of the border.


----------



## CityGuy

Atleast I am out of here in an hour.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1723315 said:


> 33000. I got it.


Congrats............


----------



## CityGuy

I see I might make 2600 yet today


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1723572 said:


> Congrats............


I didn't actually get it. It was just a little late. About 30 posts.


----------



## CityGuy

Guy on 5 just said .5-1.0 tonight...

Great


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1723575 said:


> I didn't actually get it. It was just a little late. About 30 posts.


Still reading back? Who got it?


----------



## CityGuy

Never mind I see green got it.


----------



## CityGuy

WTH is wrong with society these days? A kid brings a gun to school and shoots up people?


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1723547 said:


> So are my kids. I use to fish daily. Even had a cable access show with my brothers. Now I haven't been fishing more than twice in 8 years. At least I have an Ice Rink I guess.
> 
> The RAP was dead on about 6 hours before the last storm. It is showing a quick inch today.
> 
> Did you see 7 corners hardware is closing?


What is the rap saying?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1723580 said:


> WTH is wrong with society these days? A kid brings a gun to school and shoots up people?


Between that and the retired cop that shot the guy in the theater you will see another gun control push. Wait for it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1723582 said:


> What is the rap saying?


It is showing a quick Inch.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1723547[B said:


> ]So are my kids. [/B]I use to fish daily. Even had a cable access show with my brothers. Now I haven't been fishing more than twice in 8 years. At least I have an Ice Rink I guess.
> 
> The RAP was dead on about 6 hours before the last storm. It is showing a quick inch today.
> 
> Did you see 7 corners hardware is closing?


I believe it. That's one of the reasons my wife and I have not had any, nor are we likely to.

I saw that 7 Corners was closing as well. That really sucks, I've done a lot of business there over the years. I think I might stop in and grab one last catalog for a keepsake.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1723583 said:


> Between that and the retired cop that shot the guy in the theater you will see another gun control push. Wait for it.


Yeah what ever happened to get up and moving or getting a refund? An ex cop who is sworn to protect shoots a guy?

I really am begining to think this 2 parent working and not spending time with your kids is resulting in at least some of these actions by kids. Along with shooter type games and all the cell phones and being on them all the time thus not communicating like we used to.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1723583 said:


> Between that and the retired cop that shot the guy in the theater you will see another gun control push. Wait for it.


That's my fear as well. :angry:


----------



## OC&D

Hamelfire;1723588 said:


> I really am begining to think this 2 parent working and not spending time with your kids is resulting in at least some of these actions by kids. Along with shooter type games and all the cell phones and being on them all the time thus not communicating like we used to.


Haha! You sound like an old man!

GET OFF MY LAWN! :laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

OC&D;1723591 said:


> Haha! You sound like an old man!
> 
> GET OFF MY LAWN! :laughing:


I feel it.

And stay off my lawn.

I just sprayed 24D.


----------



## CityGuy

Who's the new guy on 5?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1723583 said:


> Between that and the retired cop that shot the guy in the theater you will see another gun control push. Wait for it.


Yep, my wife's shop manufactures barrels for DPMS... they're bracing for it again


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1723378 said:


> I had a question for you I thought of yesterday. Now I can't remember.


If you think ask


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1723603 said:


> If you think ask


FF don't think they react.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1723599 said:


> Who's the new guy on 5?


Kind of a dork!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1723603 said:


> If you think ask


Will do, still can't remember.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Must be government workers that clear the stairs at the capitol building...

EDIT: Hey... there's a lower case d in there too!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Nevermind. Looks like the snow is pretty much going straight south. That large blob anyways.

In need to get home to build a ramp for my dad. I want to get him home.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1723614 said:


> Must be government workers that clear the stairs at the capitol building...
> 
> EDIT: Hey... there's a lower case d in there too!


Haha, wow!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1723612 said:


> Kind of a dork!


Weater and desk both brush me that way


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1723614 said:


> Must be government workers that clear the stairs at the capitol building...
> 
> EDIT: Hey... there's a lower case d in there too!


Half ass job for half ass pay


----------



## SnowGuy73

5 showed 0.6" tonight. Looked like it was done by 22:00 or so.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1723626 said:


> 5 showed 0.6" tonight. Looked like it was done by 22:00 or so.


Great I see another 2 am call out/


----------



## CityGuy

Heading home in a few. Be back on in a bit


----------



## SSS Inc.

My wife said her white hat paired with a cream scarf doesn't work, so I'm out.


----------



## OC&D

What's with this 7 degree crap?!!? I thought the high was going to be 20? I've gotta roll under my truck and remove a control module to send to Firestone for some warranty work and I'm not real keen on doing it right now.

I suppose I should just buck up and do it.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1723633 said:


> My wife said her white hat paired with a cream scarf doesn't work, so I'm out.


I could respond in so many ways, but the posts would probably just get deleted anyhow. :roll eyes:

Edit: I just realized you were talking about the chick in the photo. I'm slow.


----------



## qualitycut

Takes me two pages to eat chipotle


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

First apartment was a little quick on towing cars today.

Apparently they towed the cleaning guy's car. Hahahahaha


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1723641 said:


> First apartment was a little quick on towing cars today.
> 
> Apparently they towed the cleaning guy's car. Hahahahaha


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: I'm literally laughing out loud at that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Right knee starting to get a bit sore. 

Gotta get the cruise set at 12.5 mph


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1723641 said:


> First apartment was a little quick on towing cars today.
> 
> Apparently they towed the cleaning guy's car. Hahahahaha


I see the guy walk out of the main doors carrying a vacuum cleaner and bucket of cleaning supplies.

He stops at the edge of the empty parking lot and sets everything down.

Stands there for what seemed like 10 minutes, but probably a minute and half, 2 passes across the lot.

Starts scratching his head, walks around the other side of the building.

Walks around the assisted living next door.

Flags me down "hey, why did you tow my car? i'm the cleaning guy?!?!".

I said I don't have anything to do with towing, I just plow.

I said you have to talk with property management.

He says " why the hell would they tow my car?!?! I'm the cleaning guy!!!"


----------



## Drakeslayer

We found our bobcat. Looks to be all intact. Some druggies down in Dakota county had it with a bunch of other stolen stuff.


----------



## SnowGuy73

4 says 1-2" but his future snow amount this shows less than 1".....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1723663 said:


> We found our bobcat. Looks to be all intact. Some druggies down in Dakota county had it with a bunch of other stolen stuff.


Nice, good to hear.


----------



## qualitycut

well I see snowguys back to his old self lol was worried for a bit.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1723664 said:


> 4 says 1-2" but his future snow amount this shows less than 1".....


they need to save face some how


----------



## jimslawnsnow

boy accu dropped my totals for friday night fast


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;1723663 said:


> We found our bobcat. Looks to be all intact. Some druggies down in Dakota county had it with a bunch of other stolen stuff.


I hate piece of s*it people...


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1723679 said:


> boy accu dropped my totals for friday night fast


They should have never been that high anyway. More to the north and east.

Lawnmwrman. That stuff on radar looks like its headed right at us.

I'm gonna guess 1.5"


----------



## qualitycut

So nws has snow everyday from now through Friday


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1723685 said:


> They should have never been that high anyway. More to the north and east.
> 
> Lawnmwrman. That stuff on radar looks like its headed right at us.
> 
> I'm gonna guess 1.5"


its weird that they were high. accu is never on the high side for me


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1723685 said:


> They should have never been that high anyway. More to the north and east.
> 
> Lawnmwrman. That stuff on radar looks like its headed right at us.
> 
> I'm gonna guess 1.5"


How about 2? Likely or no


----------



## qualitycut

Its growing near st cloud


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Moving too fast


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

3/4". Too fast


----------



## Camden

Glad to hear you got your Bobcat back, Drake. Any damage?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1723704 said:


> 3/4". Too fast


O come on that's wishful thinking isn't it. How much you actually end up with the other day.


----------



## SSS Inc.

lwnmwrman22;1723704 said:


> 3/4". Too fast


14"............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1723707 said:


> O come on that's wishful thinking isn't it. How much you actually end up with the other day.


Around 4".


----------



## SnowGuy73

Locals all said quick moving clipper system, NWS says pretty much snow from this afternoon until tomorrow afternoon. 1/2" or less for each timeframe.


----------



## CityGuy

Any of you other sprint customers just get a text from them saying the network will be completed in the next month in your area?


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1723641 said:


> First apartment was a little quick on towing cars today.
> 
> Apparently they towed the cleaning guy's car. Hahahahaha


nice................


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1723714 said:


> Any of you other sprint customers just get a text from them saying the network will be completed in the next month in your area?


Nope, I was told this month.


----------



## CityGuy

Drakeslayer;1723663 said:


> We found our bobcat. Looks to be all intact. Some druggies down in Dakota county had it with a bunch of other stolen stuff.


Good to hear. Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

If any of you need bulk salt from US I'd suggest getting it today if you are worried about paying more.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1723717 said:


> Nope, I was told this month.


I get that all the tie when I call and bit00 about the service. I am so tired of we are upgrading.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1723712 said:


> Locals all said quick moving clipper system, NWS says pretty much snow from this afternoon until tomorrow afternoon. 1/2" or less for each timeframe.


Ooo like the last 1-2 we were SUPPOSED to get.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1723721 said:


> I get that all the tie when I call and bit00 about the service. I am so tired of we are upgrading.


I will tell you its getting a lot better for me in the last 3 weeks and just in the last week i have 4g at my house


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1723724 said:


> Ooo like the last 1-2 we were SUPPOSED to get.


And you all made fun of Novak!

Haha.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1723727 said:


> I will tell you its getting a lot better for me in the last 3 weeks and just in the last week i have 4g at my house


My 4g comes and goes. I saw some guys working on a Sprint tower in savage this morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1723729 said:


> My 4g comes and goes. I saw some guys working on a Sprint tower in savage this morning.


Yea my overall service while on the phone had improved. I haven't dropped a call at my house in two weeks and was at 3-4 a day


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1723730 said:


>


Lets see how many don't read the date


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1723733 said:


> Lets see how many don't read the date


I did. First thing I did


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1723733 said:


> Lets see how many don't read the date


Haha, I'm busted!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

10 minute nap. I can get home now.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1723739 said:


> 10 minute nap. I can get home now.


Get some rest before you have to plow tonight


----------



## SSS Inc.

RAP is up to 1.2"


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1723745 said:


> RAP is up to 1.2"


Let's get 2" again


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;1723746 said:


> Let's get 2" again


I'm on board. I'd like to plow everything four times this week. :wavingayuppayup

When is NWS going to issue a Short Term Forecast?


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1723749 said:


> I'm on board. I'd like to plow everything four times this week. :wavingayuppayup


As am I. I make more when it snows than when it doesn't. payup

Just happened to notice that I'm now a "Plowsite Addict" according to the post count.


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1723753 said:


> As am I. I make more when it snows than when it doesn't. payup
> 
> Just happened to notice that I'm now a "Plowsite Addict" according to the post count.


Congrats. Next stop: 2kclub.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1723749 said:


> I'm on board. I'd like to plow everything four times this week. :wavingayuppayup
> 
> When is NWS going to issue a Short Term Forecast?


Are you including Fridays possible snow?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1723757 said:


> Are you including Fridays possible snow?


Including it in what? If you mean the 1.2" from the rap and the 1.5" my dart landed on than no I am not. Friday is a whole different animal. Lwnmwr is right on that whats on radar is moving fast. Not even sure it will make it here. Maybe it will scoot East all of a sudden.

Or do you mean in my four plowings? Then yes I am including Friday. For me yesterday twice, maybe tonight or combo tonight/tomorrow and then Friday.


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1723760 said:


> Including it in what? If you mean the 1.2" from the rap and the 1.5" my dart landed on than no I am not. Friday is a whole different animal. Lwnmwr is right on that whats on radar is moving fast. Not even sure it will make it here. Maybe it will scoot East all of a sudden.
> 
> Or do you mean in my four plowings? Then yes I am including Friday. For me yesterday twice, maybe tonight or combo tonight/tomorrow and then Friday.


He's referring to you wanting to plow 4 times this week.

Edit: hows the forecast looking for Sun-Tues? I want to go up north with some friends to ride sleds, which I have not done in over 15 years.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1723760 said:


> Or do you mean in my four plowings? Then yes I am including Friday. For me yesterday twice, maybe tonight or combo tonight/tomorrow and then Friday.


This is what i meant


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1723762 said:


> He's referring to you wanting to plow 4 times this week.
> 
> Edit: hows the forecast looking for Sun-Tues? I want to go up north with some friends to ride sleds, which I have not done in over 15 years.


We're you like 6 the last time you went? Just kidding.

No snow. Temps will be nice Sun but midday Monday they look like they will fall steadily down to the single digits by Tuesday morning and stay there until Wed.


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1723764 said:


> We're you like 6 the last time you went? Just kidding.
> 
> No snow. Temps will be nice Sun but midday Monday they look like they will fall steadily down to the single digits by Tuesday morning and stay there until Wed.


So then I suppose then it will snow while supposed to be in hermantown for the bantam A tournament. I'm a coach.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1723760 said:


> Including it in what? If you mean the 1.2" from the rap and the 1.5" my dart landed on than no I am not. Friday is a whole different animal. Lwnmwr is right on that whats on radar is moving fast. Not even sure it will make it here. Maybe it will scoot East all of a sudden.
> 
> Or do you mean in my four plowings? Then yes I am including Friday. For me yesterday twice, maybe tonight or combo tonight/tomorrow and then Friday.


It's moving WAY fast.

The NWS forecast only said between 4 and 8 (for me) with less than 1/2" for today / night.

Plus the middle (part heading over the cities) has dried up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Nothing tonight. Maybe cleanup tomorrow night.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Although tomorrow night, everything is going to be so blown around with 40 mph gusts, probably more drift calls than anything.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got the bubble effect going as well


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That's right, I'm home on a real computer.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got 334 posts to make up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's good. I really wanted to watch American Idol with my kids.

One of the shows they have grown up with. That and Survivor.

Pretty soon, they won't want to watch them with "old mom and dad".


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1723780 said:


> It's moving WAY fast.
> 
> The NWS forecast only said between 4 and 8 (for me) with less than 1/2" for today / night.
> 
> Plus the middle (part heading over the cities) has dried up.


Geez you're on a roll! It looked like it was drying up but I didnt want to say anything


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1723792 said:


> Geez you're on a roll! It looked like it was drying up but I didnt want to say anything


Its going away as fast as its moving. Maybe it will come back stronger. :laughing:


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1723764 said:


> We're you like 6 the last time you went? Just kidding.
> 
> No snow. Temps will be nice Sun but midday Monday they look like they will fall steadily down to the single digits by Tuesday morning and stay there until Wed.


I probably was about that age yes, I started racing motocross at 8 and both my younger brothers also got into it at that age and snowmobiles weren't any interest of any of us. Still isn't really, I don't own one and don't plan on buying one any time soon. But if a friend has one to ride I'm down to try it out and show them how to ride Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1723793 said:


> Its going away as fast as its moving. Maybe it will come back stronger. :laughing:


K, Kelly Clarkson... didn't realize you're an AI fan too!!


----------



## Greenery

BossPlow614;1723762 said:


> He's referring to you wanting to plow 4 times this week.
> 
> Edit: hows the forecast looking for Sun-Tues? I want to go up north with some friends to ride sleds, which I have not done in over 15 years.


7 years old


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1723793 said:


> Its going away as fast as its moving. Maybe it will come back stronger. :laughing:


Yeah, yeah, yeah...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sure hope this doesn't drop south over night...

http://www.accuweather.com/en/ca/winnipeg/r3b/weather-radar/48989


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1723816 said:


> Sure hope this doesn't drop south over night...
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/en/ca/winnipeg/r3b/weather-radar/48989


Nothing there says oops


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The moisture certainly expanded in coverage again quickly.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Good luck Friday night - Saturday morning.

1-3" mainly between 1 am and 7 am.

Where have we heard this before?


----------



## Camden

Pretty decent snow falling at the moment.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1723828 said:


> Good luck Friday night - Saturday morning.
> 
> 1-3" mainly between 1 am and 7 am.
> 
> Where have we heard this before?


At least its not a Monday!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I need (2) 2x12 and (1) 2x10, 16' long.

Going to use them to build a ramp for my dad.

Hopefully get it in tomorrow so by Friday he can come home.

Gotta get the skid off the trailer tomorrow and head to Menards.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1723829 said:


> Pretty decent snow falling at the moment.


Not possible, it was vanishing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1723829 said:


> Pretty decent snow falling at the moment.


Should be by you, you have about the only green blob in the state.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1723832 said:


> Not possible, it was vanishing.





LwnmwrMan22;1723822 said:


> The moisture certainly expanded in coverage again quickly.


You didn't keep up.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1723831 said:


> I need (2) 2x12 and (1) 2x10, 16' long.
> 
> Going to use them to build a ramp for my dad.
> 
> Hopefully get it in tomorrow so by Friday he can come home.
> 
> Gotta get the skid off the trailer tomorrow and head to Menards.


You don't need a trailer! Throw those 16 footers right up over the cab.  Did that once with some 16' 2x12's in the city. Things stuck up a little higher than I thought they would. Almost clipped some wires. On second thought get the trailer.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh, and for what it's worth.... <10,000.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1723833 said:


> Should be by you, you have about the only green blob in the state.


That green blob is coming my way.


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1723841 said:


> That green blob is coming my way.


Send that green blob my way for a quick 2 inches after you're done with it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1723839 said:


> Oh, and for what it's worth.... <10,000.


This thread posts about 30:1 on those guys. Should be wrapped up by the time the Olympics come. We can rub it in when the men's curling team(all Minnesotans) beats Canada!ussmileyflag


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;1723842 said:


> Send that green blob my way for a quick 2 inches after you're done with it.


Sure thing.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1723843 said:


> This thread posts about 30:1 on those guys. Should be wrapped up by the time the Olympics come. We can rub it in when the men's curling team(all Minnesotans) beats Canada!ussmileyflag


I noticed Michigan is up there too.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1723847 said:


> I noticed Michigan is up there too.


They're just like canada. They have only added a few thousand posts this year. Not anywhere close to the 20,000 in the past 8 weeks.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1723850 said:


> They're just like canada. They have only added a few thousand posts this year. Not anywhere close to the 20,000 in the past 8 weeks.


10,000 of that was snowguy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm down to .1 for today, .2 tonight, .6 tomorrow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Nws posted a short term graphic.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1723828 said:


> Good luck Friday night - Saturday morning.
> 
> 1-3" mainly between 1 am and 7 am.
> 
> Where have we heard this before?


If its like the last few it will start and end a few hours later than expected. Or sooner hopefully


----------



## Ranger620

Light snow starting in rogers now. Radar says its done by camden??


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1723854 said:


> Nws posted a short term graphic.


Where? Cant find it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1723857 said:


> Where? Cant find it.


http://www.crh.noaa.gov/nowcast.php?site=mpx


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Says dusting to 1".


----------



## SnowGuy73

12, light snow, calm. 

Shakopee. 

15:55


----------



## BossPlow614

I got bumped via NWS to 2-4" for Friday night, last I checked which was probably yesterday it was 1-3".


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1723853 said:


> I'm down to .1 for today, .2 tonight, .6 tomorrow.


Same here...


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1723859 said:


> http://www.crh.noaa.gov/nowcast.php?site=mpx


Thanks, kept showing the graphic from earlier when I searched.


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1723865 said:


> I got bumped via NWS to 2-4" for Friday night, last I checked which was probably yesterday it was 1-3".


Based on the latest model data I suppose


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm up to 8-12"!?!?!?!?!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

oh, wait... 8/12" or 3-4"... my bad.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/uppermissvly_loop.php

If this was summer, you'd be looking for the bow echo and wind damage.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu has me at a total of .27" tonight.


----------



## unit28

BossPlow614;1723865 said:


> I got bumped via NWS to 2-4" for Friday night, last I checked which was probably yesterday it was 1-3".


I saw .15" precip on the high side yesterday.

there's some stronger bands within the Fri Snow that is on the rise .....
at near or slightly above .23" prcp rate

you get into that range and 4" is not out of the question

just like the last one I said if the low deepens {and looks probable}
the spread will cover a larger portion of the region.

Your looking at a deepening cyclone again


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS has me up for tomorrow from less than half to less than one inch.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1723882 said:


> http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/uppermissvly_loop.php
> 
> If this was summer, you'd be looking for the bow echo and wind damage.


definantly a squall either way


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;1723883 said:


> Accu has me at a total of .27" tonight.


glad it's just a line with the main storm
this one looks wet and heavy


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1723883 said:


> Accu has me at a total of .27" tonight.


I've downgraded my guess to .8" through early evening. The dart hit right on the edge of 18" and .8". I went with the lighter amount. Thumbs Up

Friday: I'm still at 1-3 but the graph adds up to 2.7"

Current Observations: Light dandruff like flakes. Temp unavailable. Personally I'm calm with a bit of a wind.


----------



## qualitycut

Who's the weirdo on Kate11


----------



## OC&D

I think I found BedazzledBoss' new plow!

I call it, "Bedazzled Blade." You can only wear fancy pants from Belt Buckle when plowing with it! Thumbs Up This leaves me out.

(It even comes with a Pearl necklace!)


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well, enjoy your late afternoon, I'm headed back out.

Gotta go get the foreclosure sidewalks done in Isanti, but wanted to wait for this snow to pass.

Got a foreclosure house as well, then come home to tacos and AI.


----------



## Green Grass

Snowing good here now everything is covered.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1723891 said:


> Who's the weirdo on Kate11


Which one??


----------



## BossPlow614

OC&D;1723893 said:


> I think I found BedazzledBoss' new plow!
> 
> I call it, "Bedazzled Blade." You can only wear fancy pants from Belt Buckle when plowing with it! Thumbs Up This leaves me out.


Haha. And its "Buckle".


----------



## jimslawnsnow

with 30mph tomorrow and 20's mph tomorrow night. what is everyone going to do? plow or wait?


----------



## TKLAWN

At this rate I will be plowing again.


----------



## unit28

can watch this one in a different perspective

shows the comma head of the cyclone coming out of winnipeg now
still some moisture in that top side of the cyclone,
not sure if that will get here too

light snow ATTM

nice water vapor loop
http://www.met.sjsu.edu/weather/sat2/java-g13/wvani-g13.html

\\scroll down"..hit play


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1723897 said:


> Which one??


She was talking about weed rakes and was wearing a ski uniform and a pull over number/jersey thing


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Ch 11 said nothing really, ch5 just said 1"


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1723904 said:


> At this rate I will be plowing again.


As in expecting how much?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1723906 said:


> She was talking about weed rakes and was wearing a ski uniform and a pull over number/jersey thing


I missed her. Turned it on after your post.

Snow really picked up all of a sudden.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1723906 said:


> She was talking about weed rakes and was wearing a ski uniform and a pull over number/jersey thing


She uses the weeds as an organic mulch on her shoreline, really? I bet that smells good


----------



## SnowGuy73

I went from tiny flakes to huge fat ones.


----------



## skorum03

It would have to snow really hard for this clipper to drop 2" 

It is moving awfully fast


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Snowing in **** rapids coming down sideways


----------



## SnowGuy73

Who are all these new people on 5?


----------



## Green Grass

About a 1/4" here


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1723914 said:


> I went from tiny flakes to huge fat ones.


I like em huge and fat. They add up quick that way.

I left the door open.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I see this line is already building bigger on the back side like yesterday.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1723914 said:


> I went from tiny chicks to huge fat ones.


Fixed it for ya


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bout 50/50 mix on huge flakes and tiny flakes... looks like I'm in the heaviest band... MAYBE get a shovel and salt run?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1723921 said:


> About a 1/4" here


Light dusting here.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1723909 said:


> As in expecting how much?


An inch isn't out of the question and it looks like it's filling in on the backside of the line.:realmad:


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1723923 said:


> I see this line is already building bigger on the back side like yesterday.


I'm getting to tired to plow.


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1723923 said:


> I see this line is already building bigger on the back side like yesterday.


"Keep your shovel handy"


----------



## unit28

enhanced cyclogenises's

big pic of it

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/satellite/displaySat.php?itype=ir


----------



## cbservicesllc

Barlow says you only need the broom this time around


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1723922 said:


> I like em huge and fat.
> 
> winter storm....MOTO-MOTO?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Going to be near 30 overnight... wouldnt be a bad night to be out


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1723929 said:


> I'm getting to tired to plow.


Light weight lwnmwrman isn't even done yet.


----------



## TKLAWN

cbservicesllc;1723935 said:


> Barlow says you only need the broom this time around


And he says that with about 51% certainty.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1723935 said:


> Barlow says you only need the broom this time around


Think he said that last time for some areas that ended up needing shovels.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1723932 said:


> enhanced cyclogenises's
> 
> big pic of it
> 
> http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/satellite/displaySat.php?itype=ir


I see the comma now


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1723937 said:


> Going to be near 30 overnight... wouldnt be a bad night to be out


But will be windy.


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;1723935 said:


> Barlow says you only need the broom this time around


sounds better than a squegee thingy


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1723940 said:


> Light weight lwnmwrman isn't even done yet.


That's not my problem


----------



## BossPlow614

TKLAWN;1723928 said:


> An inch isn't out of the question and it looks like it's filling in on the backside of the line.


Fixed it for ya


----------



## SSS Inc.

I want a foot of snow one of these days just to see how many days Lwn would be out. Now bury this before he refreshes his phone. I say 12. :waving:


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1723953 said:


> I want a foot of snow one of these days just to see how many days Lwn would be out. Now bury this before he refreshes his phone. I say 12. :waving:


I say it would melt before he was done.


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;1723943 said:


> I see the comma now


moisture from it
will probably be what everyone sees filling in
as it drops Southward


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1723953 said:


> I want a foot of snow one of these days just to see how many days Lwn would be out. Now bury this before he refreshes his phone. I say 12. :waving:


:laughing: I prefer it in either in Jan or Feb


----------



## OC&D

Light flakes here not really adding up to much. Yesterday sucked bad enough I'd rather not push anything for a few days.

Bumping uglies.


----------



## Green Grass

Not really snowing here anymore.


----------



## unit28

Friday had a strong impact forcasted for the Norther border region

I saw SSS posted about that.
Checked the forecast on it and quickly hit the X button....yikes

trampling kittens


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sleet mixed in cutting over to Isanti.

Cancer guy texted in that he's magically over the flu now that we are done.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1723964 said:


> Not really snowing here anymore.


Same here. Thats weird. It snowed about 6 minutes.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1723966 said:


> Sleet mixed in cutting over to Isanti.
> 
> Cancer guy texted in that he's magically over the flu now that we are done.


Get rid of him already.


----------



## TKLAWN

It's not even snowing in Eden Prarie on the news WTF.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Stopped here, same as SSS only snowed 10 maybe 15 min


----------



## unit28

it was a cranky baby storm...........?


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1723978 said:


> it was a cranky baby storm...........?


I see it!..


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

unit28;1723978 said:


> it was a cranky baby storm...........?


That looks creepy


----------



## BossPlow614

Belinda in Kare 11 "some light snow on Saturday morning"
NWS: 2-4" possible Friday night. 

Hmm


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Can't see what is falling in Isanti, but can feel it. 

Wind blowing 20+.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1723986 said:


> Can't see what is falling in Isanti, but can feel it.
> 
> Wind blowing 20+.


NWS calls it unknown precip also

I'm on 249th 1 mile North coopers corner


----------



## OC&D

The snow seems to have subsided here as well. I'd say it's a dusting, but it might be 1/4", it's hard to say since it was blowing around so much.


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1723931 said:


> "Keep your shovel handy"


Is hasn't left my side all day.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Back to tiny flakes.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1723993 said:


> Is hasn't left my side all day.


Is it Cuddled on the couch with you?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1723966 said:


> Sleet mixed in cutting over to Isanti.
> 
> Cancer guy texted in that he's magically over the flu now that we are done.


Is he still in Billings?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1724001 said:


> Is it Cuddled on the couch with you?


Its helping me cook dinner!


----------



## andersman02

OC&D;1723990 said:


> The snow seems to have subsided here as well. I'd say it's a dusting, but it might be 1/4", it's hard to say since it was blowing around so much.


safe to relax for the night?


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1723984 said:


> Belinda in Kare 11 "some light snow on Saturday morning"
> NWS: 2-4" possible Friday night.
> 
> Hmm


She's probably been hitting the sauce


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1724006 said:


> Its helping me cook dinner!


Good serving platter. .


----------



## unit28

this is from the federal MET handbook
FYI, this is the introduction to federal met observating weather...101

1.8 Unforeseen Requirements
*No set of instructions can cover all possibilities in weather observing. Observers must use their own
judgment*, adhering as closely as possible to this Handbook and agency operating procedures, to describe
phenomena not adequately covered by specific instructions. If the observer believes Handbook procedures
require change or clarification, suggested changes should be sent through normal administrative channels
to the headquarters of the appropriate organization.

next..........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Back to big flakes.


----------



## SnowGuy73

According to Ian we ate going to get 4/10 of an inch from 22:00 to 06:00....


----------



## SnowGuy73

But he also said there is a definite end to the snow ending in a couple hours..... Moron!!


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1724009 said:


> She's probably been hitting the sauce


If that means drinking then it's not the first time. I remember watching a broadcast that was during the fair and she had been testing a tropical drink from one of the bars that was there during the show.


----------



## BossPlow614

Off topic and to get us closer to Canada, for those that have enclosed trailers, what brand of racks do you have for trimmers, blowers, water jugs, etc.?

I really like the design of the Xtreme at TrailerRacks.com
http://www.trailerracks.com/trimmerracks.html


----------



## OC&D

andersman02;1724008 said:


> safe to relax for the night?


I have no idea. I thought this last storm was going to be a bust, so I wouldn't hit it too hard yet!

It's snowing decently here now but it's hard to tell how much is accumulating because it's blowing around so much.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This is turning in an old fashioned winter with the cold and snow piling up.


----------



## OC&D

I should just give LM22 my cell number and he can text me when we've gotten enough to plow; he's up all the time and all over the place anyhow!


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1724039 said:


> This is turning in an old fashioned winter with the cold and snow piling up.


No kidding. I was cleaning up a few apartment building lots today and noting how I'm running out of room in spots. Several of those lots have nowhere to put snow in the first place.

To be sure, things could dry up after this and we could get nothing for a month though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1724041 said:


> I should just give LM22 my cell number and he can text me when we've gotten enough to plow; he's up all the time and all over the place anyhow!


I'm in Cambridge now.

You can see snow in the parking lot lights, but the radar is clear.

Must be blowing.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Old fashioned winter means 2.5 months of snow to go. Whatever it does I decided I better start going through our equipment for the spring. Trying to get a jump start this year and I already know there is a ton to do.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1723828 said:


> Good luck Friday night - Saturday morning.
> 
> 1-3" mainly between 1 am and 7 am.
> 
> Where have we heard this before?


We will get it. I am on call.


----------



## CityGuy

2.5 hour nap felt really good today for some reason.


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;1723679 said:


> boy accu dropped my totals for friday night fast


East side looks promising


----------



## ryde307

Hamelfire;1724072 said:


> 2.5 hour nap felt really good today for some reason.


It feels good anyday.


----------



## qualitycut

You a hockey fan or just here for the money? "Just here for the money, ya godda know dat haha"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1724074 said:


> East side looks promising


Thanks.....


----------



## CityGuy

Drama Dahl says snow for friday night but no amounts.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1724082 said:


> You a hockey fan or just here for the money? "Just here for the money, ya godda know dat haha"


I saw that.

Good for a laugh


----------



## unit28

Get snacks....


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1724089 said:


> Get snacks....


For his 36 hour route?


----------



## SnowGuy73

I got about 2/10"


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1724096 said:


> For his 36 hour route?


For me
I'm put of crunchy cheetos


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Trying to figure out how to tell this guy he no longer works for me.

Think I will just tell him his position has been eliminated.

Any other ideas?


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1724127 said:


> Trying to figure out how to tell this guy he no longer works for me.
> 
> Think I will just tell him his position has been eliminated.
> 
> Any other ideas?


"I appreciate everything you've done for me but I'm going to go in a new direction."


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1724127 said:


> Trying to figure out how to tell this guy he no longer works for me.
> 
> Think I will just tell him his position has been eliminated.
> 
> Any other ideas?


He probably won't get too chatty so keep it simple. You're going a different direction now and there isn't a place for him on the crew. Done.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu has me down to 1.25" for Friday night. I was at 2.86" this morning.


----------



## TKLAWN

OC&D;1724041 said:


> I should just give LM22 my cell number and he can text me when we've gotten enough to plow; he's up all the time and all over the place anyhow!


I'll sign up for that! Lwnmwrman can have an app just like Plowz.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

You're unreliable, you're fired.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1724127 said:


> Trying to figure out how to tell this guy he no longer works for me.
> 
> Think I will just tell him his position has been eliminated.
> 
> Any other ideas?


I don't want any pussies working for me sorry


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1724127 said:


> Trying to figure out how to tell this guy he no longer works for me.
> 
> Think I will just tell him his position has been eliminated.
> 
> Any other ideas?


"This is not working out for either party I believe. It's best for us to go other directions. The good thing is that other companies will be hiring soon for the spring so you will land on your feet somewhere".

Gives him the impression that a positive will come from it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I vote for quality suggestion.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

djagusch;1724168 said:


> "This is not working out for either party I believe. It's best for us to go other directions. The good thing is that other companies will be hiring soon for the spring so you will land on your feet somewhere".
> 
> Gives him the impression that a positive will come from it.


You must work in an HR department


----------



## TKLAWN

What is that blob headed this way?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1724168 said:


> "This is not working out for either party I believe. It's best for us to go other directions. The good thing is that other companies will be hiring soon for the spring so you will land on your feet somewhere".
> 
> Gives him the impression that a positive will come from it.


Can I give him your number as a prospective employer?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

What are the chances I don't get any calls tomorrow?

Zero, zilch or nada?


----------



## unit28

tklawn;1724176 said:


> what is that blob headed this way?


moto-moto......


----------



## qualitycut

Friend of mine said he just heard from his brother 2-3 tonight?


----------



## fozzy

LwnmwrMan22;1724127 said:


> Trying to figure out how to tell this guy he no longer works for me.
> 
> Think I will just tell him his position has been eliminated.
> 
> Any other ideas?


Cut his hours. He will quit. Never mind that he doesn't show up now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1724145 said:


> I'll sign up for that! Lwnmwrman can have an app just like Plowz.


I've thought about having a service. Would it be worth $50 / month to have someone call you when you reached a certain threshold?

I'm sure there already is such a service.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1724180 said:


> What are the chances I don't get any calls tomorrow?
> 
> Zero, zilch or nada?


not likely


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1724184 said:


> Friend of mine said he just heard from his brother 2-3 tonight?


Does he live in Madison WI?


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1724184 said:


> Friend of mine said he just heard from his brother 2-3 tonight?


Someone on crack?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1724184 said:


> Friend of mine said he just heard from his brother 2-3 tonight?


NWS just cut St. Paul to 30% chance tonight, my area to 50%.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I figure I'll have calls by 6:50 tomorrow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1724195 said:


> I figure I'll have calls by 6:50 tomorrow.


This would be in the a.m.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Finally in bed. Not setting an alarm.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1724199 said:


> Finally in bed. Not setting an alarm.


no need phone will wake you up


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1724190 said:


> Someone on crack?


Ha when he texted me and told me he said that I asked if he was drinking,


----------



## TKLAWN

Some nice women's tennis on espn.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1724178 said:


> Can I give him your number as a prospective employer?


Sure. I would laugh tell him the truth and hang up.

Green expo hiring class had a good laugh at. Speaker said you always here someone saying "they hired xyz guys best guy" while in all reality we are just trading each others drunks and rejects.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1724184 said:


> Friend of mine said he just heard from his brother 2-3 tonight?


Ask him if he heard that on Kfan tonight. Because they said 2". I wouldn't trust kfan for weather.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1724199 said:


> Finally in bed. Not setting an alarm.


Phone off?


----------



## cbservicesllc

What up with the stuff up by St. Cloud?


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1724199 said:


> Finally in bed. Not setting an alarm.


Good for you. I did that last night when i got done and was awaken at 7 by a lady who called my phone until I answered that need her driveway done.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1724207 said:


> Ask him if he heard that on Kfan tonight. Because they said 2". I wouldn't trust kfan for weather.


Arent they part of the number 5?


----------



## djagusch

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1724175 said:


> You must work in an HR department


I have some cancer also but he always shows up and does the bare min. His end is when snow is done. Just a few more months.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1724187 said:


> I've thought about having a service. Would it be worth $50 / month to have someone call you when you reached a certain threshold?
> 
> I'm sure there already is such a service.


Boom, I have an app idea. In 3 yrs, if you need me, ill be on South Beach, drunk on my yacht!


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1724182 said:


> moto-moto......


Somebody watch Madagascar??



Hamelfire;1724211 said:


> Arent they part of the number 5?


Not sure but what usually happens is the intern picks up whatever weather info has been laying on the desk for two days and reads it. Or they just replay the same taped forecast for 20 hours.


----------



## BossPlow614

skorum03;1724210 said:


> Good for you. I did that last night when i got done and was awaken at 7 by a lady who called my phone until I answered that need her driveway done.


I did that today also, but kept the phone on vibrate in case a branch manager called because I wasn't sure how cold it'd get last night & salt may not have worked well but I slept til noon & had no calls to deal with.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1724209 said:


> What up with the stuff up by St. Cloud?


Looks like a quick burst of light snow?


----------



## SSS Inc.

djagusch;1724214 said:


> I have some cancer also but he always shows up and does the bare min. His end is when snow is done. Just a few more months.


Mentioned it before but from now on we are cutting people loose as soon as we realize they're not cutting it. Hopefully we realize it long before we begin to "need" them around. I figure in five days we can know if a guy has what it takes. Not saying they need to know everything by then but you can usually tell if the guy has any ambition. If not they're gone and we'll try again. Hopefully we don't go through 50 guys this year with this approach. :crying:


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1724207 said:


> Ask him if he heard that on Kfan tonight. Because they said 2". I wouldn't trust kfan for weather.


I would bet that's where he listens frequently


----------



## CityGuy

20
Winds S at 14 g22
Wc 7


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1724223 said:


> Mentioned it before but from now on we are cutting people loose as soon as we realize they're not cutting it. Hopefully we realize it long before we begin to "need" them around. I figure in five days we can know if a guy has what it takes. Not saying they need to know everything by then but you can usually tell if the guy has any ambition. If not they're gone and we'll try again. Hopefully we don't go through 50 guys this year with this approach. :crying:


On the burn team we have the same thing. You get a 3 time tryout. We those of us that have been around for awhile can tell in 3 burns if you will cut it or not. And it;s not so much that you will cut it. It's more if you fit and gel with us and will show up more that once a year


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1724223 said:


> Mentioned it before but from now on we are cutting people loose as soon as we realize they're not cutting it. Hopefully we realize it long before we begin to "need" them around. I figure in five days we can know if a guy has what it takes. Not saying they need to know everything by then but you can usually tell if the guy has any ambition. If not they're gone and we'll try again. Hopefully we don't go through 50 guys this year with this approach. :crying:


You hiring? Me and lwnmrr might be looking


----------



## qualitycut

Hamel you ever find anything else out?


----------



## CityGuy

GOd I love sprint. I have no service in my house right now even with their airrave gps thing. Time to call and bit00 again I guess


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1724231 said:


> Hamel you ever find anything else out?


Not yet. Buddy has not got back to me and Dan has not returned my call. I will try again tomorrow. Forgot today after all the snow and odd hours. Writting a note to myself now.


----------



## CityGuy

Only 31 more pages to 1700. Anybody think we can get it tonight?


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1724233 said:


> Not yet. Buddy has not got back to me and Dan has not returned my call. I will try again tomorrow. Forgot today after all the snow and odd hours. Writting a note to myself now.


O no problem just curious. I know its been a crazy last two days.


----------



## CityGuy

We are only 9771 posts behind the north.


----------



## CityGuy

Where is snow when you need him?


----------



## CityGuy

He should be able to post and fish at the same time. CAn't be catching that many fish.


----------



## CityGuy

Maybe catching a buzz instead of fish?


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1724242 said:


> He should be able to post and fish at the same time. CAn't be catching that many fish.


His woman only lets him on here during business hours


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1724230 said:


> You hiring? Me and lwnmrr might be looking


Get your CDL and I will hire ASAP. I think Lwnmwr might have his already. Actually I gave up on most CDL drivers last year and decided to train instead. If you can run a Bobcat efficiently you move to the front of the line.Thumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1724245 said:


> His woman only lets him on here during business hours


Are you serious? Goes from all the time to 9-5. :laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1724246 said:


> Get your CDL and I will hire ASAP. I think Lwnmwr might have his already. Actually I gave up on most CDL drivers last year and decided to train instead. If you can run a Bobcat efficiently you move to the front of the line.Thumbs Up


Wow where do I end up? CDL A , bobcat, loader, plow, sweeper, paver, roller, lute, etc...


----------



## CityGuy

Anyone else keep seeing a message that says something about a similar message posted and will be redirected?


----------



## CityGuy

wow 374 posts since yesterday sometime I think I remember reading?


----------



## CityGuy

SSS what you thinking for friday night?


----------



## CityGuy

Talking to myself again?


----------



## CityGuy

I wonder what time the boss will call tonight to tell me what time we are starting tomorrow? 2 am, 4 am, or regular time. I am guessing it will be a scrape the mains and salt day.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1724248 said:


> Wow where do I end up? CDL A , bobcat, loader, plow, sweeper, paver, roller, lute, etc...


Not sure if you can handle 70+ hours a week including weekends. :laughinglus we don't take scheduled breaks. We take breaks when the equipment breaks, it starts to rain, run out of mix, or oil, or cars are in the way, or its too damn hot. Lunch if you want it is on whatever equipment you're running or whenever you can slam a sandwich.

You do get bonus points for calling it a lute and not a rake.

BTW: I'm just joking with ya. Thumbs Up


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1724262 said:


> Talking to myself again?


Always!!!.....


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1724265 said:


> Not sure if you can handle 70+ hours a week including weekends. :laughinglus we don't take scheduled breaks. We take breaks when the equipment breaks, it starts to rain, run out of mix, or oil, or cars are in the way, or its too damn hot. Lunch if you want it is on whatever equipment you're running or whenever you can slam a sandwich.
> 
> You do get bonus points for calling it a lute and not a rake.
> 
> BTW: I'm just joking with ya. Thumbs Up


I know. Happy where I am at. Just wanted to see your reaction.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1724268 said:



> Always!!!.....


Your not dead? Hows the fever cold thing you got going?


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1724243 said:


> Maybe catching a buzz instead of fish?


Buzz accomplished.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1724257 said:


> SSS what you thinking for friday night?


Good shot at a couple inches+ but higher confidence in that just to the east of the metro.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1724270 said:


> Your not dead? Hows the fever cold thing you got going?


Much better today. I had to go to a officer meeting. We had to figure some things out for these jack offs that are coming to our station for fire 1


----------



## CityGuy

60 mph wind tomorrow? That could make things interesting with this 1-3 inches of fluff on the ground.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1724273 said:


> Good shot at a couple inches+ but higher confidence in that just to the east of the metro.


so like 35 and east. 50/50 for the rest of us?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1724271 said:


> Buzz accomplished.....


Nice work.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1724274 said:


> Much better today. I had to go to a officer meeting. We had to figure some things out for these jack offs that are coming to our station for fire 1


Ahh. I saw that on the list from Zip. Fair amount of classes at your station.

I get PPE and SCBA with the marketons


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1724271 said:


> Buzz accomplished.....


Have 1 or 2 for me.


----------



## CityGuy

Well lets see what hashtag has to say and the number 5 on 45?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1724276 said:


> so like 35 and east. 50/50 for the rest of us?


Right now that would be a safe bet.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1724279 said:


> Ahh. I saw that on the list from Zip. Fair amount of classes at your station.
> 
> I get PPE and SCBA with the marketons


Yeah I will stop up there on that Monday.


----------



## CityGuy

5 says another batch of snow coming in. Just like the one earlier. So another .5 to .75 I am guessing.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1724281 said:


> Have 1 or 2 for me.


We are on 6 or 7......


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hey Quality, I took the lead again. 16 post cushion.


----------



## CityGuy

Hashtag is show up to 2 inches by tomorrow night? Where did that come from?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1724289 said:


> We are on 6 or 7......


Having a party without us??


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1724289 said:


> We are on 6 or 7......


We? You and the kids drinking?


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1724291 said:


> Hey Quality, I took the lead again. 16 post cushion.


Now you need to pad that so snow has to catch up tomorrow.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1724294 said:


> We? You and the kids drinking?


They have to learn at some point.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1724293 said:


> Having a party without us??


Yep with me myself and I.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1724298 said:


> They have to learn at some point.


Teach them early


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1724296 said:


> Now you need to pad that so snow has to catch up tomorrow.


I'm on it. 

2" by tomorrow looks like a real longshot.


----------



## CityGuy

What do you guys think of the Vikes new coach? Good bad?


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1724306 said:


> What do you guys think of the Vikes new coach? Good bad?


They need more then a coach.


----------



## Green Grass

19

Breezy
Dark outside


----------



## Green Grass

SSS models change for Friday at all?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1724306 said:


> What do you guys think of the Vikes new coach? Good bad?


I don't know much about the guy. Sometimes change for the sake of change is good though.



Green Grass;1724308 said:


> They need more then a coach.


We have what we need. They're all correctable mistakes. :crying:


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1724308 said:


> They need more then a coach.


Well thats for sure.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamel is getting close


----------



## Green Grass

So I need to post more.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1724311 said:


> SSS models change for Friday at all?


I need more time.  Couple more beers and I should have it. We're you going the the water park of america?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1724314 said:


> Hamel is getting close


You can run


----------



## skorum03

Hamelfire;1724306 said:


> What do you guys think of the Vikes new coach? Good bad?


Do we get a new offensive coordinator along with him. I just hope we make the right decision in the draft and pick a quarterback in the first round....

And a quarterback that isn't supposed to be a mid - late 2nd round pick...... Christian Ponder


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;1724308 said:


> They need more then a coach.


Patterson,AP,Zimmer, LETS GO! Soon to be Super Bowl champion Minnesota VIkings.


----------



## CityGuy

But you can't hide.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1724318 said:


> I need more time.  Couple more beers and I should have it. We're you going the the water park of america?


That was the plan


----------



## TKLAWN

skorum03;1724323 said:


> Do we get a new offensive coordinator along with him. I just hope we make the right decision in the draft and pick a quarterback in the first round....
> 
> And a quarterback that isn't supposed to be a mid - late 2nd round pick...... Christian Ponder


They asked to interview Norv Turner. Looks like Musgrave is on his way out. As far as QB , you might have to watch Cassel another year.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1724325 said:


> But you can't hide.


I can sure try. Or not sleep all day.


----------



## Green Grass

You wonder about the coach when he has never been a head coach.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1724326 said:


> That was the plan


Looks like a fun place. Never stayed or swam there but I have been inside multiple times. Nice place from what I have seen.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1724328 said:


> I can sure try. Or not sleep all day.


I did that this afternoon. It felt good to take a nap


----------



## Camden

I'm a fan of the new Vikings coach. Finally someone who has some fire in their belly. Frazier was entirely too complacent when bad plays happened and when calls would go against us. 

Here's what I'd like to see them do this off-season...pick up Michael Vick, draft a defensive player with their first pick (probably a DB), then take a QB like Aaron Murray out of Georgia with their second pick and send Ponder packing. We'd be very solid if those things happened.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1724330 said:


> You wonder about the coach when he has never been a head coach.


Gotta start somewhere.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1724291 said:


> Hey Quality, I took the lead again. 16 post cushion.


Because I was on a back up phone for two days that would shut of randomly and didn't work. I will be back on top soon.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1724332 said:


> Looks like a fun place. Never stayed or swam there but I have been inside multiple times. Nice place from what I have seen.


Nice and close to home and perfect for a 5 year old. Time for a little daddy and son time.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1724292 said:


> Hashtag is show up to 2 inches by tomorrow night? Where did that come from?


Who's hashtag is that?


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1724335 said:


> Gotta start somewhere.


True and he won't take crap.


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1724334 said:


> I'm a fan of the new Vikings coach. Finally someone who has some fire in their belly. Frazier was entirely too complacent when bad plays happened and when calls would go against us.
> 
> Here's what I'd like to see them do this off-season...pick up Michael Vick, draft a defensive player with their first pick (probably a DB), then take a QB like Aaron Murray out of Georgia with their second pick and send Ponder packing. We'd be very solid if those things happened.


What about the other qb they picked up? Or is that a 1 yr deal?


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1724333 said:


> I did that this afternoon. It felt good to take a nap


Sleep is what I have done for the past two days.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1724338 said:


> Who's hashtag is that?


Ian hash tag


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1724342 said:


> Sleep is what I have done for the past two days.


Slacker.......


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1724341 said:


> What about the other qb they picked up? Or is that a 1 yr deal?


You think they will sign Allen again?


----------



## TKLAWN

Camden;1724334 said:


> I'm a fan of the new Vikings coach. Finally someone who has some fire in their belly. Frazier was entirely too complacent when bad plays happened and when calls would go against us.
> 
> Here's what I'd like to see them do this off-season...pick up Michael Vick, draft a defensive player with their first pick (probably a DB), then take a QB like Aaron Murray out of Georgia with their second pick and send Ponder packing. We'd be very solid if those things happened.


I like everything bit Vick. He gets hurt every year and is turnover proned. 
They need to sign verner from Tennessee.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1724344 said:


> Ian hash tag


Of course it was.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1724346 said:


> Slacker.......


Thank you. Next time I will share the flue with you.


----------



## qualitycut

Well I should have naped today


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1724351 said:


> Well I should have naped today


That is no fun


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1724350 said:


> Thank you. Next time I will share the flue with you.


That would suck having to plow with the flu especially if it wasn't just coming out the mouth.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1724337 said:


> Nice and close to home and perfect for a 5 year old. Time for a little daddy and son time.


I can get there in about 5 minutes. :waving:


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1724355 said:


> That would suck having to plow with the flu especially if it wasn't just coming out the mouth.


Luckily it wasn't like that. More fever and chest congestion.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1724353 said:


> That is no fun


Why? Naps are great, tomorrow I will. The day after it snows I can't sleep in expecting people to call *****ing


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1724356 said:


> I can get there in about 5 minutes. :waving:


More like 45 minutes for me.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1724361 said:


> Why? Naps are great, tomorrow I will. The day after it snows I can't sleep in expecting people to call *****ing


Or the GF yelling at you.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1724337 said:


> Nice and close to home and perfect for a 5 year old. Time for a little daddy and son time.


And not to mention what may be some good eye candy. Don't forget to look for the kid every so often.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1724365 said:


> And not to mention what may be some good eye candy. Don't forget to look for the kid every so often.


I hope there is some!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1724364 said:


> Or the GF yelling at you.


Not on the weekdays. Sunday was a different story but I think it was more the fact I was hung over and spent some time at the gentlemans club.


----------



## qualitycut

#mnblizzard boys


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1724355 said:


> That would suck having to plow with the flu especially if it wasn't just coming out the mouth.


Been there done that. Now add a slipped disc in your back and you have my post Christmas snow plowing adventure last year. I feel for ya Green, it sucks.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1724369 said:


> Not on the weekdays. Sunday was a different story but I think it was more the fact I was hung over and spent some time at the gentlemans club.


Tell her she just has to dance like that for you.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ian says .9" by 22:00 tonight and 1.3 by 06:00. huh?


----------



## qualitycut

40-60 mph winds


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1724371 said:



> Been there done that. Now add a slipped disc in your back and you have my post Christmas snow plowing adventure last year. I feel for ya Green, it sucks.


Beside being wore out and tired I am over the rest.


----------



## qualitycut

Polar plunge January 25


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1724371 said:


> Been there done that.


Same, couple times.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1724373 said:


> Ian says .9" by 22:00 tonight and 1.3 by 06:00. huh?


I think he is drinking.


----------



## TKLAWN

Hamelfire;1724341 said:


> What about the other qb they picked up? Or is that a 1 yr deal?


Freeman? He's a restricted free agent.


----------



## qualitycut

Snowguys gf must be using the ladies room


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1724380 said:


> Snowguys gf must be using the ladies room


He just stopped playing with all his new toys.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1724375 said:


> Beside being wore out and tired I am over the rest.


I kept reading that as *****


----------



## qualitycut

I guess wh0re is not welcome on here but ass is?


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1724384 said:


> I guess wh0re is not welcome on here but ass is?


Drinking???????


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1724385 said:


> Drinking???????


No just tired


----------



## Camden

Hamelfire;1724341 said:


> What about the other qb they picked up? Or is that a 1 yr deal?


Josh Freeman was signed for one season. There's been no indication that they're interested in having him around any longer. 
I thought he was a solid QB for Tampa but in the one game he played for us this year he sucked big time.



TKLAWN;1724348 said:


> I like everything bit Vick. He gets hurt every year and is turnover proned.
> They need to sign verner from Tennessee.


You're right, he does seem to be a little injury prone. I think he still has some very productive years ahead of him. Just imagine him coupled with Peterson in the backfield, Patterson on the left side, Jennings on the right side and Rudolph going down the middle. We would score 40 a game.


----------



## qualitycut

I may have my final orange beer though


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1724369 said:


> Not on the weekdays. Sunday was a different story but I think it was more the fact I was hung over and spent some time at the gentlemans club.


Time to put a pole in the house.


----------



## andersman02

SSS Inc.;1724332 said:


> Looks like a fun place. Never stayed or swam there but I have been inside multiple times. Nice place from what I have seen.


I used to work , as the mascot there. Goood place to beat the cold


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1724392 said:


> Josh Freeman was signed for one season. There's been no indication that they're interested in having him around any longer.
> I thought he was a solid QB for Tampa but in the one game he played for us this year he sucked big time.
> 
> You're right, he does seem to be a little injury prone. I think he still has some very productive years ahead of him. Just imagine him coupled with Peterson in the backfield, Patterson on the left side, Jennings on the right side and Rudolph going down the middle. We would score 40 a game.


Patterson is just like a Percy only stronger and not injury prone he's going to be fun to watch in the upcoming years


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1724394 said:


> Time to put a pole in the house.


Its just not as fun.


----------



## TKLAWN

You're right, he does seem to be a little injury prone. I think he still has some very productive years ahead of him. Just imagine him coupled with Peterson in the backfield, Patterson on the left side, Jennings on the right side and Rudolph going down the middle. We would score 40 a game.[/QUOTE]

Like 98' all over again. Super Bowl home boy.


----------



## qualitycut

andersman02;1724395 said:


> I used to work , as the mascot there. Goood place to beat the cold


What's their mascot?


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1724397 said:


> Its just not as fun.


Cheap booze, comfortable couch that you know what has happened on it and a good chance to knock on wood.


----------



## SSS Inc.

andersman02;1724395 said:


> I used to work , as the mascot there. Goood place to beat the cold


What was the mascot? Was that before the property changed hands?


----------



## CityGuy

andersman02;1724395 said:


> I used to work , as the mascot there. Goood place to beat the cold


They have a mascott?


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1724393 said:


> I may have my final orange beer though


Fine I'll have another apple one then.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1724401 said:


> Cheap booze, comfortable couch that you know what has happened on it and a good chance to knock on wood.


But I can just peek in the shower and see. I like the mystery of what if when I'm there.


----------



## CityGuy

22

WC 13

Wind S at 8


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1724404 said:


> Fine I'll have another apple one then.


Like a cider? What kind, angry orchard?


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1724403 said:


> They have a mascott?


Agree???????


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1724405 said:


> But I can just peek in the shower and see. I like the mystery of what if when I'm there.


Well can't argue that.


----------



## qualitycut

23 degrees and rising


----------



## CityGuy

Only 15 pages to 1700


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1724405 said:


> But I can just peek in the shower and see. I like the mystery of what if when I'm there.


Get married and it will all be a mystery.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1724412 said:


> Only 15 pages to 1700


We can do it


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1724414 said:


> Get married and it will all be a mystery.


I'm close enough, its a big change for me, my early 20s were well lived lets say.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1724414 said:


> Get married and it will all be a mystery.


So true 
:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1724407 said:


> Like a cider? What kind, angry orchard?


Redd's apple ale.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1724415 said:


> We can do it


Only if SSS can keep up with you.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1724418 said:


> Redd's apple ale.


Hmm never tried it.


----------



## qualitycut

Told ya I would get ya sss


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1724421 said:


> Told ya I would get ya sss


Now you just need to pad that with 500 or so posts.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1724419 said:


> Only if SSS can keep up with you.


He is asleep already.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1724423 said:


> He is asleep already.


It's not even 10 yet.


----------



## qualitycut

I love how bridgegate is getting more attention than all of Obama's scandals combined


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1724414 said:


> Get married and it will all be a mystery.


I was going to say the same thing. :laughing:

The highlight over here was when I just found a new can of easy cheese and some club crackers. :crying:


----------



## andersman02

SSS Inc.;1724402 said:


> What was the mascot? Was that before the property changed hands?


The mascot was a giant bear in a swim suit, not sure about the property changing hands as it was like 2005

It was however one of my best jobs, stat in the suit for 1/2 hour then out of the suit half hour. Dance and act like a goon. Everyone wanted a hug too so you had the opportunity to get some mom hugs


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1724424 said:


> It's not even 10 yet.


Maybe he is waiting for the news.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1724426 said:


> I was going to say the same thing. :laughing:
> 
> The highlight over here was when I just found a new can of easy cheese and some club crackers. :crying:


You have easy cheese!!! You have all the good stuff.


----------



## Camden

TKLAWN;1724398 said:


> Like 98' all over again. Super Bowl home boy.


I like the sound of that! Should we sit at midfield in the upper deck or in the end zone on the lower deck? That's really all we have left to decide.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1724425 said:


> I love how bridgegate is getting more attention than all of Obama's scandals combined


What scandals?? Just kidding.



Green Grass;1724423 said:


> He is asleep already.


I slept from 6-10 today so I'm good. Plus one kid is sick so my wife stayed home so I could get some sleep. But when I woke up she said I had to take said kid to the doctor. :realmad:


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1724426 said:


> I was going to say the same thing. :laughing:
> 
> The highlight over here was when I just found a new can of easy cheese and some club crackers. :crying:


mmmmmmmmmm Just had gouda and whet thins


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1724432 said:


> What scandals?? Just kidding.
> 
> I slept from 6-10 today so I'm good. Plus one kid is sick so my wife stayed home so I could get some sleep. But when I woke up she said I had to take said kid to the doctor. :realmad:


My oldest was the one who desided to share the cold with me.


----------



## CityGuy

My sleep is all screwed up now. That nap didnt help


----------



## TKLAWN

Hamelfire;1724434 said:


> mmmmmmmmmm Just had gouda and whet thins


Taste like a cigarette?


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1724436 said:


> My sleep is all screwed up now. That nap didnt help


What time do you have to be in tomorrow


----------



## CityGuy

And why am I so dehydrated?
Been drinking glass after glass of water all night.


----------



## SSS Inc.

andersman02;1724427 said:


> The mascot was a giant bear in a swim suit, not sure about the property changing hands as it was like 2005


Pretty sure the original owner is in jail. Also owned the water park up on 694. Been to his house before.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1724437 said:


> Taste like a cigarette?


Hahaha........


----------



## CityGuy

TKLAWN;1724437 said:


> Taste like a cigarette?


Nope and only had 3 today. Maybe half of them at best. THey just don't taste good.

Plus I am up to the higher doses as of today 1.0 mg I think rather than .5


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1724438 said:


> What time do you have to be in tomorrow


4am, 10 man salting routes


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1724443 said:


> Nope and only had 3 today. Maybe half of them at best. THey just don't taste good.
> 
> Plus I am up to the higher doses as of today 1.0 mg I think rather than .5


That's good...


----------



## CityGuy

trying to make it through the weather then I should try to sleep I suppose


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1724444 said:


> 4am, 10 man salting routes


They don't give you a break


----------



## TKLAWN

Hamelfire;1724443 said:


> Nope and only had 3 today. Maybe half of them at best. THey just don't taste good.
> 
> Plus I am up to the higher doses as of today 1.0 mg I think rather than .5


Good for you.


----------



## CityGuy

Have to wait for friday night to catch green. If were not plowing


----------



## TKLAWN

Hamelfire;1724447 said:


> trying to make it through the weather then I should try to sleep I suppose


How long isa salt run?


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1724448 said:


> They don't give you a break


Lunch, breakfast, what ever meal we are on is half way threw the shift so 8 am or so. 30 min.

I hate these little snows


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1724450 said:


> Have to wait for friday night to catch green. If were not plowing


I feel like he sleeps and types on here at the same time. Hes not usually gone for long


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1724448 said:


> They don't give you a break


His job is one big break!


----------



## CityGuy

TKLAWN;1724451 said:


> How long isa salt run?


8 hrs shifts. We call it a salt run because we spread salt at intersections, hills, curves, schools, etc... We don't take our front blades and scrape with wings and underbodies


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1724453 said:


> Lunch, breakfast, what ever meal we are on is half way threw the shift so 8 am or so. 30 min.
> 
> I hate these little snows


I mean when you go in early do they give you a certain amount of hours off.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1724454 said:


> I feel like he sleeps and types on here at the same time. Hes not usually gone for long


There is no sleep with two kids and a fire pager.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1724455 said:


> His job is one big break!


I sense a little jealousy???????????


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1724459 said:


> I sense a little jealousy???????????


Duh!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1724457 said:


> I mean when you go in early do they give you a certain amount of hours off.


We have to follow federal rules and can't be on shift for mare than 12 hours straight without a 12 break. They are usually pretty good about giving us the time off or splitting shifts up if we need 24 hr coverage.


----------



## qualitycut

Yesterday I was plowing a private road and was real slickery its a slope into the shade so all run off turns to ice. The city dropped a crap to of salt near the end so I plowed all the salt and spread it up the road worked pretty good. Thanks city of eagen


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1724458 said:


> There is no sleep with two kids and a fire pager.


I don't miss that right now. I tell you what I haven't slept this good in years.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Who knew ginseng was so popular???


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1724464 said:


> Who knew ginseng was so popular???


Huhhhh????????????????


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1724463 said:


> I don't miss that right now. I tell you what I haven't slept this good in years.


Sleep is no fun.


----------



## CityGuy

23

WC 15

On the way up


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1724464 said:


> Who knew ginseng was so popular???


Where did this come from?


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;1724458 said:


> There is no sleep with two kids and a fire pager.


Plenty of time to beat up plowsite though.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1724466 said:


> Sleep is no fun.


I know it's over rated/


----------



## CityGuy

TKLAWN;1724470 said:


> Plenty of time to beat up plowsite though.


I think him and lwn live on here.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS was highway thru Hell new last night?


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1724464 said:


> Who knew ginseng was so popular???


How bout echinacea?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1724464 said:


> Who knew ginseng was so popular???


A few hundred an ounce, I can't figure out why they don't grow it, maybe they do


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like the snow/flurries missed us?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1724469 said:


> Where did this come from?


A show on history and I think I'm hooked. Appalachian outlaws.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1724472 said:


> I think him and lwn live on here.


Don't forget snow.


----------



## CityGuy

TKLAWN;1724476 said:


> How bout echinacea?


What is that>

To lazy to google


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1724474 said:


> SSS was highway thru Hell new last night?


Wasn't that on like history or discovery before?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1724482 said:


> Don't forget snow.


Well he has been to busy playing with his toys for us.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1724464 said:


> Who knew ginseng was so popular???


I saw that the other night.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1724486 said:


> Wasn't that on like history or discovery before?


I think it started on discovery and is now on weather


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1724481 said:


> A show on history and I think I'm hooked. Appalachian outlaws.


New episode tomorrow.


----------



## Green Grass

Minnesotans make 11 billion pounds of trash a year. Wow!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1724474 said:


> SSS was highway thru Hell new last night?


If it was i missed it. Took a nap.



qualitycut;1724478 said:


> A few hundred an ounce, I can't figure out why they don't grow it, maybe they do


I was wondering why they don't grow it myself. Plant those darn berries already.


----------



## CityGuy

I swear I saw a commercial on discovery tonight for a new gold show in the klondike. I only half glanced so I could be wrong


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1724490 said:


> I think it started on discovery and is now on weather


Yea I noticed weather channel had it, are they new or repeats from discovery


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1724494 said:


> I swear I saw a commercial on discovery tonight for a new gold show in the klondike. I only half glanced so I could be wrong


Yea called discoverys Klondike


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1724495 said:


> Yea I noticed weather channel had it, are they new or repeats from discovery


It's been a mixed bag the last few weeks. Some new, some old


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1724498 said:


> Yea called discoverys Klondike


When does that start? Did the preview look good?


----------



## qualitycut

I want to be a gold miner then I could see what lwnmrr deals with every storm


----------



## CityGuy

Who is this guy on 4? I am so out of the loop.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Has anyone noticed the weather channel has done a lot more weather the past few days. Must be because of the Dish situation.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1724502 said:


> I want to be a gold miner then I could see what lwnmrr deals with every storm


Work non stop?


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1724501 said:


> When does that start? Did the preview look good?


Monday I think, I will watch the first one and give it a shot


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1724504 said:


> Has anyone noticed the weather channel has done a lot more weather the past few days. Must be because of the Dish situation.


I noticed that too. And lots of commercials to get direc back


----------



## SSS Inc.

WTH, how did you pass me up Quality?


----------



## qualitycut

Ian has 1.4 by tomorrow afternoon. If its windy customer won't know, could plow the per time only


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1724506 said:


> Monday I think, I will watch the first one and give it a shot


I will too. Whats the worst? It;s terrible and don't watch again


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1724508 said:


> WTH, how did you pass me up Quality?


Ha because you had to rub it in and I told you I would


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1724508 said:


> WTH, how did you pass me up Quality?


Pay attention. That was like 4 pages ago


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1724509 said:


> Ian has 1.4 by tomorrow afternoon. If its windy customer won't know, could plow the per time only


$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1724506 said:


> Monday I think, I will watch the first one and give it a shot


I'm sure it will be good for a season or two than all of a sudden we won't see shows about Gold anymore. Its all about the Ginseng.


----------



## CityGuy

I am gaining on someone else too


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1724510 said:


> I will too. Whats the worst? It;s terrible and don't watch again


Yup but I will get hooked im sure.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1724517 said:


> I'm sure it will be good for a season or two than all of a sudden we won't see shows about Gold anymore. Its all about the Ginseng.


THe one that suprises me but is losing interest is Deadliest catch.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1724520 said:


> Yup but I will get hooked im sure.


Same for me.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1724517 said:


> I'm sure it will be good for a season or two than all of a sudden we won't see shows about Gold anymore. Its all about the Ginseng.


Yea "ginseng rush"


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1724509 said:


> Ian has 1.4 by tomorrow afternoon. If its windy customer won't know, could plow the per time only


Not happening.


----------



## CityGuy

Didn;t they have some show on awhile back about selling pot? Didn't last long.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1724521 said:


> THe one that suprises me but is losing interest is Deadliest catch.


Yea I watch it every once and a while kinda lost interest. I kinda got hooked on the tuna fishing show


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1724527 said:


> Didn;t they have some show on awhile back about selling pot? Didn't last long.


The one where it was legal and they were going to close because of the taxes or something?


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1724528 said:


> Yea I watch it every once and a while kinda lost interest. I kinda got hooked on the tuna fishing show


I never really got into that one. I tried several times but not for me.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1724527 said:


> Didn;t they have some show on awhile back about selling pot? Didn't last long.


I watched that. It seemed like the biggest dorks sold the most.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1724525 said:


> Not happening.


What isn't, the 1.4? You sure


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1724530 said:


> The one where it was legal and they were going to close because of the taxes or something?


Yeah that sounds right. I watched 1 time and thought it was stupid.


----------



## CityGuy

Only 18 posts to 33600


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1724533 said:


> What isn't, the 1.4? You sure


Well I'm not paid and I plow for fun but no it doesn't look likely. I had high hopes but they faded. But who knows, things change quick just like yesterday.


----------



## qualitycut

Well the gf is pleasant tonight, I cooked dinner, did the dishes and forgot to wash the spoon cradle on the stove. " you always forget to wash this" in crabby voice.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1724539 said:


> Well the gf is pleasant tonight, I cooked dinner, did the dishes and forgot to wash the spoon cradle on the stove. " you always forget to wash this" in crabby voice.


your not alone on forgetting that. I do it all the time


----------



## qualitycut

Saw a show on the guide called 1 million dollar big foot bounty


----------



## CityGuy

I don't thin we are going to get it tonight quality. The room died.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1724541 said:


> your not alone on forgetting that. I do it all the time


Yea I better check the calender and see what time of month it is.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1724542 said:


> Saw a show on the guide called 1 million dollar big foot bounty


I tried to watch it once or something similar. Made 10 minutes in and thought it was stupid.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1724543 said:


> I don't thin we are going to get it tonight quality. The room died.


That's fine I need to pad my count a bit, I am getting tired though.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1724542 said:


> Saw a show on the guide called 1 million dollar big foot bounty


I not going to let you beat me with posts like this. Sounds like my kind of show. :waving:


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1724544 said:


> Yea I better check the calender and see what time of month it is.


Last weekend at this house.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1724546 said:


> I tried to watch it once or something similar. Made 10 minutes in and thought it was stupid.


Ha did it have a girl that looked like a guy and a guy that looked like a girl?


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1724549 said:


> I not going to let you beat me with posts like this. Sounds like my kind of show. :waving:


13 behind. Time to kick it


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1724543 said:


> I don't thin we are going to get it tonight quality. The room died.


Hey, I'm still here. What am I chopped liver. Lwnmwr said most of my posts are in here so I do my part.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1724551 said:


> Ha did it have a girl that looked like a guy and a guy that looked like a girl?


I don;t even remember. The only thing I do remember is them putting cameras up all over a forest.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Naked and affraid was good for a couple episodes.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1724553 said:


> Hey, I'm still here. What am I chopped liver. Lwnmwr said most of my posts are in here so I do my part.


Well it is past your normal bed time. Lwn will have to catch up later


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1724556 said:


> Naked and affraid was good for a couple episodes.


I like modern family be because of the hot chick with the big guns


----------



## CityGuy

I am kinda hooked on that sex show on discovery health. Sex sent me to the ER


----------



## SSS Inc.

NAM and GFS are slightly east from earlier for Friday night. Don't ask what that means.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1724560 said:


> I like modern family be because of the hot chick with the big guns


Never sen that show


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1724561 said:


> I am kinda hooked on that sex show on discovery health. Sex sent me to the ER


Ha I saw that after I got home Saturday seemed real made up


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1724560 said:


> I like modern family be because of the hot chick with the big guns


Yeah baby.



Hamelfire;1724561 said:


> I am kinda hooked on that sex show on discovery health. Sex sent me to the ER


Great show. Fat guy sending his girlfriends head through the wall was my favorite.


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1724481 said:


> A show on history and I think I'm hooked. Appalachian outlaws.


New episode tomorrow night!


----------



## CityGuy

I am only 12 behind Green.

I so got this tonight.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1724564 said:


> Never sen that show


She's on it, Google her. Sofía Vergara


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1724566 said:


> Ha I saw that after I got home Saturday seemed real made up


Thats what I think too. But some of the stories are funny


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1724568 said:


> New episode tomorrow night!


Your late to the party


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1724566 said:


> Ha I saw that after I got home Saturday seemed real made up


100% real.

A better show was my strange addiction.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1724567 said:


> Yeah baby.
> 
> Great show. Fat guy sending his girlfriends head through the wall was my favorite.


That was a good one.

Was it last week or the week before with the women who had you know what at any given time anywhere.


----------



## cbservicesllc

That was some burst of snow... real heavy, but then you looked up and no cloud in the sky, bright full moon


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1724568 said:


> New episode tomorrow night!


Can't wait. I going to grow this stuff at our shop if its legal.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1724574 said:


> 100% real.
> 
> A better show was my strange addiction.


I never got into that one. I tried a few times. Might have to catch some reruns and try it again.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1724575 said:


> That was a good one.
> 
> Was it last week or the week before with the women who had you know what at any given time anywhere.


Haha the one I saw was her mouth was stuck open and his shoulder was separated or something.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1724576 said:


> That was some burst of snow... real heavy, but then you looked up and no cloud in the sky, bright full moon


You got some since this afternoon?


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1724580 said:


> Haha the one I saw was her mouth was stuck open and his shoulder was separated or something.


I missed that one. Waiting for a rerun day. Sit and watch them all and laugh my ass off.


----------



## CityGuy

Anyone see the show with Doogie in it? I slept with my mother or something like that? Never got into that one either.


----------



## SSS Inc.

How about the one where the guy broke his junk. Still trying to figure that one out.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1724586 said:


> How about the one where the guy broke his junk. Still trying to figure that one out.


Yea I didn;t get it.

Did you see the strange doctor show where the guy stuck his junk in an oven door and got stuck?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1724583 said:


> Anyone see the show with Doogie in it? I slept with my mother or something like that? Never got into that one either.


How I met your mother. I don't think your version would make it far.


----------



## CityGuy

Wow we got to 33600 tonight. Didn't think that would happen. We are gaining on the north slowly.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1724590 said:


> How I met your mother. I don't think your version would make it far.


Yea that's it. Is it any good? I tried to watch a few episodes but could not get into it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1724592 said:


> Yea that's it. Is it any good? I tried to watch a few episodes but could not get into it.


I've watched a few. My wife loves it.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1724596 said:


> I've watched a few. My wife loves it.


So I might have to start with the first season to actually get it and be able to follow along?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So, I was sleeping.

Get a text saying "are we working tonight?"

Send back "no" without looking to see who it's from.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1724591 said:


> Wow we got to 33600 tonight. Didn't think that would happen. We are gaining on the north slowly.


700+ in a day isn't to bad.

I think I'm done. You better call it quits too if you're up at 2 a.m.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1724599 said:


> So, I was sleeping.
> 
> Get a text saying "are we working tonight?"
> 
> Send back "no" without looking to see who it's from.


Let me guess. Farm guy.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1724598 said:


> So I might have to start with the first season to actually get it and be able to follow along?


Maybe to see how the characters develop. Its a sit com so you can jump in.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1724600 said:


> 700+ in a day isn't to bad.
> 
> I think I'm done. You better call it quits too if you're up at 2 a.m.


I am too. 230 comes quick


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1724577 said:


> Can't wait. I going to grow this stuff at our shop if its legal.


Love the show as well as Moonshiners. Love the whole southern-ness.

I think there will be a show down the road about legal marijuana sales in CO similar to ax men where they're indirectly competing. 
Hell, I'm tempted to move there and open one of those stores, basically like a liquor store but with some more regulations. The first day all stores opened they brought in $5 Million. A buddy of mine goes to school in Denver and said it's crazy there. But I have absolutely zero desire to use the stuff, just make money from it, legally!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1724599 said:


> So, I was sleeping.
> 
> Get a text saying "are we working tonight?"
> 
> Send back "no" without looking to see who it's from.


Immediately get a text back saying "are you mad at me"

Look and see it's cancer texting me.

"I'm trying to sleep. I'm going to a different direction, I've already hired new guys". ---- bunch of typos to him, again still basically out cold from being up 40 hours

"So I am done for you?"

"Yes. "

"Okay, wow"

And that was it.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1724600 said:


> 700+ in a day isn't to bad.
> 
> I think I'm done. You better call it quits too if you're up at 2 a.m.


And who was it?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Now I can't go back to sleep, which pisses me off the most.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1724607 said:


> Love the show as well as Moonshiners. Love the whole southern-ness.
> 
> I think there will be a show down the road about legal marijuana sales in CO similar to ax men where they're indirectly competing.
> Hell, I'm tempted to move there and open one of those stores, basically like a liquor store but with some more regulations. The first day all stores opened they brought in $5 Million. A buddy of mine goes to school in Denver and said it's crazy there. But I have absolutely zero desire to use the stuff, just make money from it, legally!


With all the tax and crap they barely break even is what I have seen.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Slept through all the weather's.

Looking at NWS, there's nothing I see, correct?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1724608 said:


> Immediately get a text back saying "are you mad at me"
> 
> Look and see it's cancer texting me.
> 
> "I'm trying to sleep. I'm going to a different direction, I've already hired new guys". ---- bunch of typos to him, again still basically out cold from being up 40 hours
> 
> "So I am done for you?"
> 
> "Yes. "
> 
> "Okay, wow"
> 
> And that was it.


Well I guess that's settled. This guy is only acting like he's into it because he knows there is no work tonight. He can watch the weather and figure that out. If not he's really dumb.


----------



## qualitycut

qualitycut;1724611 said:


> And who was it?


Never mind beat me to it


----------



## qualitycut

Hamel that strange addiction shows on. The lady chews and sniffs baby diapers with pee in it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1724619 said:


> Never mind beat me to it


I see how you're doing it. Quote yourself and answer your own questions. Well rack em up cause I'm out.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1724621 said:


> I see how you're doing it. Quote yourself and answer your own questions. Well rack em up cause I'm out.


K sounds good.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1724620 said:


> Hamel that strange addiction shows on. The lady chews and sniffs baby diapers with pee in it.


That's unbelievable. Now just imagine that these are some of the property managers you have. No wonder we think some the people we deal with our nuts.


----------



## qualitycut

Im taking a page from snowguys how to book


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1724618 said:


> Well I guess that's settled. This guy is only acting like he's into it because he knows there is no work tonight. He can watch the weather and figure that out. If not he's really dumb.


Probably thought that we would have to go out and clean everything up.

The snows before. We probably would have.

Yesterday we plowed everything 2 times, including the entire district.

I had 30 hours in, but the last 6 were doing apartment curb to curbs, which is separate.

I had 2 drivers with 28 each, 1 with 16, one with 7 hours.

No payloader, no subs.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Good leech. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1724615 said:


> With all the tax and crap they barely break even is what I have seen.


Interesting

Is anyone salting tonight?


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1724627 said:


> Interesting
> 
> Is anyone salting tonight?


Kinda but what do you expect when the government regulates itk


----------



## ryde307

BossPlow614;1724627 said:


> Interesting
> 
> Is anyone salting tonight?


I am. We are salting some of our stuff tonight. Also plowing scraping a few lots with 1/2" triggers.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1724627 said:


> Interesting
> 
> Is anyone salting tonight?


All of my "non plowing" salting is on call.

I will answer this tomorrow morning at 10 am.


----------



## ryde307

I'm hoping for another half inch tomorrow so we can plow everything. I hope friday changes and we get 6".


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1724631 said:


> All of my "non plowing" salting is on call.
> 
> I will answer this tomorrow morning at 10 am.


I have a feeling itll be a bit earlier than that. 

I watched Ian at 930 & Kare 11, sounds like there's no more snow coming tonight?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1724632 said:


> I'm hoping for another half inch tomorrow so we can plow everything. I hope friday changes and we get 6".


K, how about we skip the 1/2" tomorrow so I can figure out where all of my guys are.

Then you can have 1.25" on Friday.


----------



## BossPlow614

ryde307;1724632 said:


> I'm hoping for another half inch tomorrow so we can plow everything. I hope friday changes and we get 6".


3" is good enough for me, no uncertainty.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1724635 said:


> I have a feeling itll be a bit earlier than that.
> 
> I watched Ian at 930 & Kare 11, sounds like there's no more snow coming tonight?


NWS has 30% chance of blowing snow tonight for everything I have. No accumulation mentioned.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS just changed again.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Now light snow after 4 am with 1/2" total by 6 pm Thursday.

Down from 1.1" by the same timeframe.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1724636 said:


> K, how about we skip the 1/2" tomorrow so I can figure out where all of my guys are.
> 
> Then you can have 1.25" on Friday.


Did you lose them?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1724641 said:


> Did you lose them?


Two drivers worked straight through.

1 driver had to work his real job 3 hours Monday afternoon, took 1/2 day vaca so he could plow more.

4th driver called about noon and said he needed to quit to go get his sick kid from school. Never heard back. He usually calls looking for hours. Good driver, give him all I can. He didn't help last night when we were cleaning.

Fill in driver texted in yesterday afternoon at 5 that he would start at 6, never called, never showed. Doesn't return calls or texts.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1724644 said:


> Two drivers worked straight through.
> 
> 1 driver had to work his real job 3 hours Monday afternoon, took 1/2 day vaca so he could plow more.
> Y
> 4th driver called about noon and said he needed to quit to go get his sick kid from school. Never heard back. He usually calls looking for hours. Good driver, give him all I can. He didn't help last night when we were cleaning.
> 
> Fill in driver texted in yesterday afternoon at 5 that he would start at 6, never called, never showed. Doesn't return calls or texts.


You burn em out?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1724581 said:


> You got some since this afternoon?


Yeah about 930pm driving back to the station from training... snowed like hell


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1724645 said:


> You burn em out?


Not sure about fill in guy. He'_s friends with cancer guy, so since cancer guy was out, but I don't understand why at 5 pm he would tell me he will be there at 6, then not call, not show not answer my calls texts today.

Then 4th driver has another job from 3-10, not sure what happened there either as he's usually very good about just sending Me a text back.

My guys that worked the 28 hours, they wanted to keep going. They were doing anything they could for more hours.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1724648 said:


> My guys that worked the 28 hours, they wanted to keep going. They were doing anything they could for more hours.


Nothing wrong with that


----------



## qualitycut

I need to find a shoveler after the 28th and two new guys for summer. Not looking forward to it at all.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1724650 said:


> Nothing wrong with that


No,I had them working on the small crap that I usually do the next day to take a load off of me.

Cb kinda scared me talking about how it snowed like hell at 9:30.

Just checked the radar and that snow went over me.

Got up, looked outside and everything, including my truck was white and quite bright.

Thought what the hell.

Threw shoes on, checked, not even 1/2".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1724653 said:


> I need to find a shoveler after the 28th and two new guys for summer. Not looking forward to it at all.


I need to find a new mowing leader, or just drop a bunch of work.

We are doing the local city mowing this year. Did it for 10 years, lost it for the last 2, now we are back. 19 parks, various other city properties.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1724654 said:


> No,I had them working on the small crap that I usually do the next day to take a load off of me.
> 
> Cb kinda scared me talking about how it snowed like hell at 9:30.
> 
> Just checked the radar and that snow went over me.
> 
> Got up, looked outside and everything, including my truck was white and quite bright.
> 
> Thought what the hell.
> 
> Threw shoes on, checked, not even 1/2".


Same thing here. Hopefully you get paid for drifting calls cause I'm sure you will get some tomorrow. 50+ mph winds


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1724655 said:


> I need to find a new mowing leader, or just drop a bunch of work.
> 
> We are doing the local city mowing this year. Did it for 10 years, lost it for the last 2, now we are back. 19 parks, various other city properties.


My problem is we only mow one day a week, 2 guys 8 hrs( me and another) the majority is landscaping so I need to figure out what to do on mowing day since I will have two guys.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1724656 said:


> Same thing here. Hopefully you get paid for drifting calls cause I'm sure you will get some tomorrow. 50+ mph winds


Gotta haul the skid down to W. 7th. They are posting the lots to be cleared at 11:30 so we can clear where the cars park. Plus I will need to go some site checks.

I'm awaiting a call from a town home we do in Forest Lake right off the lake that seems to be prone to drifting.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I gotta try to get back to sleep. Gonna be hurting in the morning as is.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1724658 said:


> Gotta haul the skid down to W. 7th. They are posting the lots to be cleared at 11:30 so we can clear where the cars park. Plus I will need to go some site checks.
> 
> I'm awaiting a call from a town home we do in Forest Lake right off the lake that seems to be prone to drifting.


Is that the old pigs eye brewery? I read an article how its for art people and they are going to have potery rooms and stuff.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1724659 said:


> I gotta try to get back to sleep. Gonna be hurting in the morning as is.


Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## banonea

what's up gentlemen.... 
been out for a few days and WOW did you guys add up the pages. did I miss anything good:laughing:


----------



## BossPlow614

Its nice & warm out, calm & bright as well.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1724663 said:


> Its nice & warm out, calm & bright as well.


Yea to bad it wasn't 30 during the day.


----------



## OC&D

I'm all out of Summit, so g'night!


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1724662 said:


> what's up gentlemen....
> been out for a few days and WOW did you guys add up the pages. did I miss anything good:laughing:


Yea ya know just a lot of weather talk.


----------



## Camden

So the wife and I are going to head down to Cancun on Friday and I was trying to figure out if my phone will work while I'm there. Apparently it will. I called Sprint to talk to them about it and they enabled my phone to make and accept international calls. You can't do it yourself, they have to flip some sort of switch on their end.

$2.49/minute for calls, $.50 per text, and I bought a data package for an extra $25. The guy said that some people have had bills in the thousands of dollars because they didn't realize an app they had running in the background was gobbling up tons of data usage. By purchasing a data package you protect yourself from that happening. 

Just a little FYI in case any of you plan on traveling soon.


----------



## skorum03

Camden;1724676 said:


> So the wife and I are going to head down to Cancun on Friday and I was trying to figure out if my phone will work while I'm there. Apparently it will. I called Sprint to talk to them about it and they enabled my phone to make and accept international calls. You can't do it yourself, they have to flip some sort of switch on their end.
> 
> $2.49/minute for calls, $.50 per text, and I bought a data package for an extra $25. The guy said that some people have had bills in the thousands of dollars because they didn't realize an app they had running in the background was gobbling up tons of data usage. By purchasing a data package you protect yourself from that happening.
> 
> Just a little FYI in case any of you plan on traveling soon.


Yeah you gotta be careful with that stuff. Had a buddy go to canada fishing. Parents got a $1500 phone bill. He was texting some broad the whole time. This was a few years ago now, but something to keep in mind.


----------



## ryde307

It's pretty nice out. The winds have calmed and it's warm.Salt is turning things to water in 5 min.


----------



## skorum03

Anyone see the movie "prisoners"? Just finished it. Suspenseful as hell. Except the scene with the snakes.... That was scary


----------



## ryde307

There was just a 20 min blizzard in mound. I couldnt see the road infront of me. Added a quick 1/4"


----------



## Ranger620

ryde307;1724683 said:


> There was just a 20 min blizzard in mound. I couldnt see the road infront of me. Added a quick 1/4"


Ya that made me nervous


----------



## ryde307

Hard to see but might be worth being nervous. Huge flakes. I would guess close to a half inch in the last 30 min. Hoping this lets up soon and doesn't push towards Minneapolis anymore.


----------



## Ranger620

Im in **** rapids now not snowing here


----------



## skorum03

TKLAWN;1724327 said:


> They asked to interview Norv Turner. Looks like Musgrave is on his way out. As far as QB , you might have to watch Cassel another year.


I'd rather watch him than Ponder. I guess it could be worse.


----------



## skorum03

ryde307;1724685 said:


> Hard to see but might be worth being nervous. Huge flakes. I would guess close to a half inch in the last 30 min. Hoping this lets up soon and doesn't push towards Minneapolis anymore.


Wow, where did that come from? We had some big flakes coming down hard earlier, but it didn't last long or really amount to anything. If its not going to hit 2" I would just prefer it stays away.


----------



## ryde307

I called everyone else in a panic. Looks like it only went through mound and heading se. It put down a quick half inch. I didn't measure with a tape but I bet there is close to an inch there now. The good is it's melting at the same time with any salt it still turns black pretty quick.


----------



## BossPlow614

I see that NWS snuck in "occasional light snow w/ accumulations less than half an inch" into the forecast. 

I haven't seen "Prisoners" but I did see some of Django Unchained & it was the most [email protected] up movie I've ever seen.


----------



## banonea

pretty easy night concidering it didn't start to snow here till around 2:30. I got up at 3:45 and we had 2.5"


----------



## banonea

Just got back from the hospital. sister rolled her car. she is ok but the car is screwed......


----------



## skorum03

BossPlow614;1724690 said:


> I see that NWS snuck in "occasional light snow w/ accumulations less than half an inch" into the forecast.
> 
> I haven't seen "Prisoners" but I did see some of Django Unchained & it was the most [email protected] up movie I've ever seen.


I never saw Django, but I had heard that its really F'ed up. Prisoners was too. And it was also every parents worse nightmare.


----------



## skorum03

banonea;1724692 said:


> Just got back from the hospital. sister rolled her car. she is ok but the car is screwed......


I'm sorry to hear that but glad she is ok. The car is replaceable.


----------



## ryde307

There is right at an inch in excelsior. I am assuming mound has the same or more. One guy said between a 1/4 and 1/2 by ridgedale


----------



## skorum03

From NWS:
Friday Night: Snow likely, mainly after 3am. Increasing clouds, with a temperature falling to near 4 by 8pm, then rising to around 13 during the remainder of the night. West southwest wind 5 to 15 mph becoming south southeast after midnight. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible.

Saturday: A chance of snow before noon, then patchy blowing snow and a slight chance of snow after noon. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 19. South wind 5 to 15 mph becoming north in the afternoon. Chance of precipitation is 50%. New snow accumulation of around an inch possible.


----------



## Bigmatt0711

ryde307;1724695 said:


> There is right at an inch in excelsior. I am assuming mound has the same or more. One guy said between a 1/4 and 1/2 by ridgedale


I'm at 169 and highway 7, to say there is a 1/4 inch would be rounding up.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Just a hair under 1 1/4 " Minnetonka/Wayzata. I'm off to hit commercial lots.


----------



## mn-bob

banonea;1724692 said:


> Just got back from the hospital. sister rolled her car. she is ok but the car is screwed......


Glad that your sister will be ok , They make cars every day Gods speed to a fast recovery .

Buck ussmileyflag


----------



## SnowGuy73

36, breezy, flurries. 

Shakopee. 

05:06


----------



## MNPLOWCO

I must be in a "GEOGRAPHICAL ODDITY". Left my base to do commercials.
4 blocks around me and the snow depth shrinks. Only a quarter inch in Eden Prairie and 1/4 in St. Louis Park. I did one of my commercials in E.P. just because I was there. Nothing like giving away services. Probably will bite me
because they will now expect 1/4 plows on 1 inch trigger. Now off to Crysteel
to have them check my warrantee work on the new plow. (lights dull on low beam and sticky wing deployment. Wet roads, lots of spay. Keep your windshield fluid full and have extra.
Cheers


----------



## SnowGuy73

I got 3/8" here.


----------



## ryde307

Most of our stuff was 1/4" to half maple plain to excelsior has 1-1.5"


----------



## ryde307

I tried to take pics of white out conditions because I figured no one would believe me as most have minimal snow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu has me at .16" for the day.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS, less than an inch and less than half.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1724714 said:


> Most of our stuff was 1/4" to half maple plain to excelsior has 1-1.5"


1.5" in excelsior!?!?! Wow!


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1724687 said:


> I'd rather watch him than Ponder. I guess it could be worse.


Agreed!.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light rain snow mix now.


----------



## IDST

I can't stand it when our truck drivers are to stupid to know how to switch trailers.


----------



## Green Grass

34 windy as can be!


----------



## TKLAWN

#stupidwindy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I suppose I'll need to go get another pallet of salt.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Wind hasn't made it to Burnsville yet.


----------



## SnowGuy73

36, calm, drizzle.

07:28.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I can hear the wind outside here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just wanted on you to all know..... afk, bbiab, gonna take a shower.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone but ryde do anything last night?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Wintery mix in savage and windy.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1724785 said:


> Anyone but ryde do anything last night?


I slept........


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1724785 said:


> Anyone but ryde do anything last night?


I am right now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

O had an inch in Burnsville. 

Heading to Chanhassen now.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1724785 said:


> Anyone but ryde do anything last night?


My nb 1" getting plowed now. Not that it hit trigger but 3/4" with wind, drifts, and some more snow coming. Snow drifting from the roof to the entrance was pretty ugly.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

SnowGuy73;1724721 said:


> 1.5" in excelsior!?!?! Wow!


Probably half inch blowing off the lake into excelsior. Wicked wind.


----------



## SnowGuy73

MNPLOWCO;1724794 said:


> Probably half inch blowing off the lake into excelsior. Wicked wind.


The wind as really picked up on Shakopee now too.


----------



## qualitycut

Got a little not much but the plows went by


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1724797 said:


> The wind as really picked up on Shakopee now too.


Same here....


----------



## andersman02

I had about 5/8 in bville with no drifting at 13 and cliffish


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I barely have 1/4" in my drive. We are surrounded by 25' pine trees so the snow doesn't blow through here.


----------



## Green Grass

I think I am missing something. Just got a call saying school is closing at 9 this morning.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1724818 said:


> I think I am missing something. Just got a call saying school is closing at 9 this morning.


50+ mph winds


----------



## MNPLOWCO

You probably have the truest representation of actual snowfall due to that fact.


----------



## qualitycut

You think they would have just cancelled it. Never understood why they would send kids home on bad weather early. Why not the same time as school ends


----------



## SnowGuy73

Heavy snow in Chanhassen.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1724818 said:


> I think I am missing something. Just got a call saying school is closing at 9 this morning.


Someone was shortsighted. Although with the soft winters we've had, probably just figured it wouldn't be too bad.

Then they see it's bad and panic.


----------



## SnowGuy73

About a half inch here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1724818 said:


> I think I am missing something. Just got a call saying school is closing at 9 this morning.


Oh, and my middle schooler's bus was 40 minutes late today.

I'm sure the neighbor girl is sitting at home as her parents leave for work before she gets on the bus.

No way she's standing at the end of the drive for 40 minutes.

And like I said, we have 1/4".


----------



## MNPLOWCO

SnowGuy73;1724825 said:


> Heavy snow in Chanhassen.


Really, that is pretty close to my base. I am stuck in Fridley waiting for my plow repairs. Hope it is not a lot.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1724825 said:


> Heavy snow in Chanhassen.


Can't be much, radar is just about clear now.

Another hour and the snow should be done for a while. At least falling snow, who knows about blowing.


----------



## unit28

djagusch;1724791 said:


> My nb 1" getting plowed now. Not that it hit trigger but 3/4" with wind, drifts, and some more snow coming. Snow drifting from the roof to the entrance was pretty ugly.


I figured it'd be close

Yesterday I said 
1 inch looked likely


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1724826 said:


> Someone was shortsighted. Although with the soft winters we've had, probably just figured it wouldn't be too bad.
> 
> Then they see it's bad and panic.


You already got everyone to school why not leave them there.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1724818 said:


> I think I am missing something. Just got a call saying school is closing at 9 this morning.


Windchill??????????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1724835 said:


> You already got everyone to school why not leave them there.


Probably figured for this evening, to get everyone home. It'll be dark by 4:30, roads will be drifted over since the plows will be pulled most likely.

Just like the WWA the other day that someone was talking about for blowing snow, and I know this goes towards the pussification of America, but I can understand why, in the open country, a day like today would shut stuff down.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1724821 said:


> You think they would have just cancelled it. Never understood why they would send kids home on bad weather early. Why not the same time as school ends


The wife being a teacher explained it to me once. Something to do with if they spend in hour or 2 in school it counts as a day. They only get so many snow days built into their year.


----------



## CityGuy

Got maybe a half at the city of but the drifting is creating 3-12in drifts. The west side is worse that the east side due to more openness.


----------



## CityGuy

Oh I forgot it sucks driving a big truck today.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1724830 said:


> Oh, and my middle schooler's bus was 40 minutes late today.
> 
> I'm sure the neighbor girl is sitting at home as her parents leave for work before she gets on the bus.
> 
> No way she's standing at the end of the drive for 40 minutes.
> 
> And like I said, we have 1/4".


And that is why schools canceled the other week. Most kids would sit out and wait if your some what young.


----------



## qualitycut

Sounds like my windows are going to blow in.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Hamelfire;1724843 said:


> The wife being a teacher explained it to me once. Something to do with if they spend in hour or 2 in school it counts as a day. They only get so many snow days built into their year.


If they get lunch in the get their per diem federal funds for the day.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1724843 said:


> The wife being a teacher explained it to me once. Something to do with if they spend in hour or 2 in school it counts as a day. They only get so many snow days built into their year.


They already have two days to make up.


----------



## CityGuy

MNPLOWCO;1724851 said:


> If they get lunch in the get their per diem federal funds for the day.


Yup that sounds like what she said..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got a clearing job at an apartment today. Think I'll just take the truck instead of the skid as well.

Going to snow again tomorrow anyways, not like I'm going to clear all the snow off the lot for the rest of the winter.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1724856 said:


> Got a clearing job at an apartment today. Think I'll just take the truck instead of the skid as well.
> 
> Going to snow again tomorrow anyways, not like I'm going to clear all the snow off the lot for the rest of the winter.


Yea I personally wouldn't want to be hauling anything today if I didn't need to. Not to mention the wind sail on the front of the truck.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I wonder how much longer until they put sales tax on snowplowing.

Just sent in a return, and I'm fairly small, but just imagine all of the sales tax money they are missing out on.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1724858 said:


> I wonder how much longer until they put sales tax on snowplowing.
> 
> Just sent in a return, and I'm fairly small, but just imagine all of the sales tax money they are missing out on.


Goofy eyes talked about it last year but decided not to.


----------



## SnowGuy73

MNPLOWCO;1724832 said:


> Really, that is pretty close to my base. I am stuck in Fridley waiting for my plow repairs. Hope it is not a lot.


Lasted about five minutes, a coating.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1724854 said:


> They already have two days to make up.


How many days they had off?


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1724858 said:


> I wonder how much longer until they put sales tax on snowplowing.
> 
> Just sent in a return, and I'm fairly small, but just imagine all of the sales tax money they are missing out on.


I thought they tried to but the legislature wouldn't allow it?


----------



## CityGuy

Hey Green how bad is the drifting out that way?


----------



## CityGuy

1700 Looks promising today


----------



## CityGuy

Only 9381 behind the others. We may just get there by the end of winter.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just got a call on my C plow. Hopefully I can get another V going on this truck.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1724872 said:


> Hey Green how bad is the drifting out that way?


Not really drifting it just keeps blowing forever.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1724869 said:


> How many days they had off?


Like 5 with that cold snap.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1724858 said:


> I wonder how much longer until they put sales tax on snowplowing.
> 
> Just sent in a return, and I'm fairly small, but just imagine all of the sales tax money they are missing out on.


You shut your mouth! (I have also been pondering this, irrigation, and landscape contracts)


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1724888 said:


> You shut your mouth! (I have also been pondering this, irrigation, and landscape contracts)


What's funny is they made cities exempt. Now our mowing contract was a 7% increase to me. I left the rate the same, but don't have to pay in the sales tax on that agreement.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1724889 said:


> What's funny is they made cities exempt. Now our mowing contract was a 7% increase to me. I left the rate the same, but don't have to pay in the sales tax on that agreement.


Ha! Nice!!


----------



## SnoFarmer

Just got in from the am rounds.
3" of fresh
15-20mph winds out of the NW
temp, falling 12*f

Heading back out at noon,
For drift patrol.

That coating of ice sure is letting the fresh snow move around .


----------



## qualitycut

K I think we ended up with an inch of snow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1724899 said:


> K I think we ended up with an inch of snow.


Got about 5/8" here. It will help boost tomorrows totals for my stuff.


----------



## qualitycut

North ugh has a lot less


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1724901 said:


> Got about 5/8" here. It will help boost tomorrows totals for my stuff.


What does Friday night totals and timing look like?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Sun is out here. Thought it was going to be cloudy windy and snowy?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Still not to 1700 yet?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1724907 said:


> North ugh has a lot less


Pretty spotty all around town based on what I have seen and read on here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1724915 said:


> Sun is out here. Thought it was going to be cloudy windy and snowy?


Same here.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1724914 said:


> What does Friday night totals and timing look like?


Somewhere in between, around and about Midnight to Noon. 1.5"-3.5"..... Nws 1-3, and 1" so 2-4" for me which looks like a safe bet. By mid afternoon they should have a pretty good handle on it. The further west will have less so maybe you'll miss it. Plus it looks to drag into the morning on Saturday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Don't even have tire ridges from where I've been.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1724931 said:


> Somewhere in between, around and about Midnight to Noon. 1.5"-3.5"..... Nws 1-3, and 1" so 2-4" for me which looks like a safe bet. By mid afternoon they should have a pretty good handle on it. The further west will have less so maybe you'll miss it. Plus it looks to drag into the morning on Saturday.


Most of my sites say "mainly after 3 am, mainly before noon".

Been dropped from 2-4 for most to 1-3".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Was doing a bit of work at the school next to the rehab place my dad's at, thought I'd stop in quick and surprise him, but he must be at rehab.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Really not bad out here....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sun is shining, birds chirping, warm breeze!

Not bad at all.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1724931 said:


> Somewhere in between, around and about Midnight to Noon. 1.5"-3.5"..... Nws 1-3, and 1" so 2-4" for me which looks like a safe bet. By mid afternoon they should have a pretty good handle on it. The further west will have less so maybe you'll miss it. Plus it looks to drag into the morning on Saturday.


As long as it pushes into Saturday morning I will be golden.


----------



## skorum03

Yeah its real nice out. Maybe I should go outside and fix some stuff. Or clean the garage. Or run the dog, or myself.


----------



## skorum03

Green Grass;1724961 said:


> As long as it pushes into Saturday morning I will be golden.


Me too, that would work out well.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1724964 said:


> Me too, that would work out well.


Me 3.

If it would move from Friday/Saturday to Saturday/Sunday, that would be better.


----------



## SSS Inc.

The snow should go well into the morning so you should be good. Unless it quits early.:laughing: 

Just took out the garbage and I though it was cold here. Winds were kickin' pretty good a minute ago. Sun is out though so that was nice. Also measured on the rink in back which stays pretty sheltered and have about 3/4+. Front yard was 5/8"


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1724973 said:


> Me 3.
> 
> If it would move from Friday/Saturday to Saturday/Sunday, that would be better.


Yeah actually that would be better yet. I really don't like doing the residentials during the day. Seems like you have to talk to half of your customers.


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1724907 said:


> North ugh has a lot less


Your the ford guy right?

Is yours pops dealership in igh?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Johndee shows snow more on Sat than Friday


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

All of my banks are closed on Monday. Same with the schools. I could have 72 hours to get this 3" done!!!


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1725005 said:


> All of my banks are closed on Monday. Same with the schools. I could have 72 hours to get this 3" done!!!


Sounds like the perfect scenario for you.


----------



## qualitycut

greenery;1724977 said:


> Your the ford guy right?
> 
> Is yours pops dealership in igh?


Yes it is why


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1724975 said:


> Yeah actually that would be better yet. I really don't like doing the residentials during the day. Seems like you have to talk to half of your customers.


Yea or them staring out the windows. That's usually when I accidentally take a few rolls of sod up.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1725002 said:


> Johndee shows snow more on Sat than Friday


How did you like his 5-10 day? Looks more like 2/3rds of the storm before 7a.m. and 1/3 between 7a.m. and noon. On the GFS anyway. Did hear NWS say it was slowing down so maybe thats it.



LwnmwrMan22;1725005 said:


> All of my banks are closed on Monday. Same with the schools. I could have 72 hours to get this 3" done!!!


Too bad it won't be our one 10-12" storm of the season this weekend. That I'm sure will happen on a Monday morning.


----------



## unit28

Some snow totals....here
http://www.crh.noaa.gov/mpx/?n=snowtotals


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1725013 said:


> Some snow totals....here
> http://www.crh.noaa.gov/mpx/?n=snowtotals


The metro reports are a little sparse for this "storm". All the volunteers must have given up when the winds started blowing.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1725002 said:


> Johndee shows snow more on Sat than Friday


Saw that too.


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1725012 said:


> How did you like his 5-10 day? Looks more like 2/3rds of the storm before 7a.m. and 1/3 between 7a.m. and noon. On the GFS anyway. Did hear NWS say it was slowing down so maybe thats it.
> 
> Too bad it won't be our one 10-12" storm of the season this weekend. That I'm sure will happen on a Monday morning.


As long as it doesn't happen next weekend then whatever. Or over spring break. Any other time is fine from here on out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I don't pay too much attention to JD's 5-10 day forecast. (5) 3/4",snows get you in the dark blue.

However, I WILL say it's windy out!!


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1725009 said:


> Yes it is why


My buddy is heading down there to look at a couple trucks.

Was just curious if hes going to his dealership.

Which one is it.. Ford Lincoln?


----------



## qualitycut

greenery;1725030 said:


> My buddy is heading down there to look at a couple trucks.
> 
> Was just curious if hes going to his dealership.
> 
> Which one is it.. Ford Lincoln?


Yup that's the one. If he wants to talk to my dad would probably be the best bet, he can even name drop of he wants


----------



## andersman02

Anyone use a Western Tornado spreader?

Were having a problem with ours, it seems to spread a little bit heavier on the driver side. I slowed the conveyer and took the gate down a notch and that seemed to help but i wont know till tomorrow


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1725038 said:


> Yup that's the one. If he wants to talk to my dad would probably be the best bet, he can even name drop of he wants


Cool thanks, I dont know any names to drop, but will shoot you a pm if he see's somthing hes interested in.

Thanks again.


----------



## qualitycut

greenery;1725044 said:


> Cool thanks, I dont know any names to drop, but will shoot you a pm if he see's somthing hes interested in.
> 
> Thanks again.


 sent ya a pm, you going with him?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1725038 said:


> Yup that's the one. If he wants to talk to my dad would probably be the best bet, he can even name drop of he wants


"Yeah, hi, I'm here to see the GM."

"Oh, can I tell him who is here?"

"Sure, tell him I'm a buddy of a guy that's talked to another guy that uses the name qualitycut on some snowplowing computer thing."

That would go well with the receptionist.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1725050 said:


> "Yeah, hi, I'm here to see the GM."
> 
> "Oh, can I tell him who is here?"
> 
> "Sure, tell him I'm a buddy of a guy that's talked to another guy that uses the name qualitycut on some snowplowing computer thing."
> 
> That would go well with the receptionist.


I pm'ed him just trying to help em out. Dad doesnt get commission on a sale so would save him a little.


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1725046 said:


> sent ya a pm, you going with him?


Ive already made a couple runs with him, so no not today.

If he doesnt make it there today I will go with him when he does.

Thanks again.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1725055 said:


> I pm'ed him just trying to help em out. Dad doesnt get commission on a sale so would save him a little.


No no no... I know you would PM the info. Just would be fun to go in and start out the conversation like my example.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1725057 said:


> No no no... I know you would PM the info. Just would be fun to go in and start out the conversation like my example.


Yea she would probably not know what is going on.


----------



## qualitycut

greenery;1725056 said:


> Ive already made a couple runs with him, so no not today.
> 
> If he doesnt make it there today I will go with him when he does.
> 
> Thanks again.


Sounds good I think he leaves tomorrow morning till Sunday.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cloudy again with some light snow trying to fall along with the blowing snow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I know by the time I get an answer to this, I can run up to Menard's on University in St. Paul, but anyone have an idea where I can get a couple of bags of salt around W. 7th / 35E??


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1725079 said:


> I know by the time I get an answer to this, I can run up to Menard's on University in St. Paul, but anyone have an idea where I can get a couple of bags of salt around W. 7th / 35E??


Gertens is only 5 miles or so


----------



## qualitycut

Or a gas station, get some softener salt


----------



## fozzy

LwnmwrMan22;1725079 said:


> I know by the time I get an answer to this, I can run up to Menard's on University in St. Paul, but anyone have an idea where I can get a couple of bags of salt around W. 7th / 35E??


Eagan home depot is closer than that stupid Menards on university.


----------



## ryde307

Do any of you weather guys think it is going to snow more today/night?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1725113 said:


> Do any of you weather guys think it is going to snow more today/night?


I don't see it. NWS hourly totals are below .3" through midnight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1725130 said:


> I don't see it. NWS hourly totals are below .3" through midnight.


Dahl just said off and on flurries all night.

Then 1-3" for far eastern MN late Friday night, done early Saturday morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ran after some salt. Had a corner left where there was a white car....come back and.....









This car replaced them, both having to drive over the snow.

They only had this.....









Plus another 20 parking stalls behind me to park in that were completely clean.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

LwnmwrMan22;1725152 said:


> Ran after some salt. Had a corner left where there was a white car....come back and.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This car replaced them, both having to drive over the snow.
> 
> They only had this.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus another 20 parking stalls behind me to park in that were completely clean.


Time to teach a lesson, bury the car. Make sure it's found around April 15.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS dodge ball on fsn at 430.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1725152 said:


> Ran after some salt. Had a corner left where there was a white car....come back and.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This car replaced them, both having to drive over the snow.
> 
> They only had this.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus another 20 parking stalls behind me to park in that were completely clean.


What a ******.


----------



## qualitycut

I think some people honestly think that they park there to stay out of your way like that one spot isnt plowed for a reason, especially when its towards a corner of the lot


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1725180 said:


> I think some people honestly think that they park there to stay out of your way like that one spot isnt plowed for a reason, especially when its towards a corner of the lot


And others are just brain dead.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1725170 said:


> SSS dodge ball on fsn at 430.


Hell yeah. I'm all over it.


----------



## TKLAWN

Sunny blue sky as far as I can see.


----------



## CityGuy

Dahl just said 1-3 tomorrow night. Did not talk about area of this.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1725195 said:


> Dahl just said 1-3 tomorrow night. Did not talk about area of this.


Look back a page.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1725199 said:


> Look back a page.


I know mainly east of the cities. But one can hope.


----------



## CityGuy

Ceiling skim coated, shower pan hooked up, toilet water run, last coat of mud on bathroom walls. Good afternoon of work.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1725202 said:


> I know mainly east of the cities. But one can hope for west instead.


Corrected that statement for you.


----------



## CityGuy

Thanks...........


----------



## CityGuy

Quiet in here this afternoon.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1725213 said:


> Quiet in here this afternoon.


Sorry was enjoying my target trip


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1725223 said:


> Sorry was enjoying my target trip


Any yoga pants?


----------



## unit28

A second clipper system will move southeastward from South-Central Canada
on Friday evening advancing to the Upper Mississippi Valley/Upper Great
Lakes by Saturday morning. The storm will produce light snow over the
Upper Mississippi Valley into parts of the Upper Great Lakes Friday into
Saturday morning. 


wait a second... I just read it again,
it said a second clipper from Friday / Friday evening,

this is where I'm seeing .23" prcp rates I guess

maybe a lull in-between clippers Fri, then another round into Sat


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1725229 said:


> Any yoga pants?


O yes, and tight jeans.


----------



## SnowGuy73

11 showed snow arriving about 04:00 Saturday morning and lasting until noon.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1725152 said:


> Ran after some salt. Had a corner left where there was a white car....come back and.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This car replaced them, both having to drive over the snow.
> 
> They only had this.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus another 20 parking stalls behind me to park in that were completely clean.


But they needed to get into THAT door right THERE!


----------



## unit28

the other day I said 4" wasn't out of the question....
precip bullseye of .30" is NE of Camden

we will be in the sweet spot of around .23 here

sure looks like it's building a deeper colomn

this map is for Sat 12am through 6am alone


----------



## SnowGuy73

5 says 1-3" done by Saturday morning......


----------



## unit28

PWATS ARE LOW 
KEEPING SNOWFALL RATIOS HIGH OR ROUGHLY 20 TO 25-1.
THEREFORE...EVEN A LOW AMT OF QPF 0.10 TO 0.20"...WILL TRANSLATE
TO 2 TO 4 INCHES OF SNOWFALL. 

pr
NWS 330 dscs,,,,


----------



## qualitycut

Any one else watch twin cities live today?

Yoga pants!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1725247 said:


> the other day I said 4" wasn't out of the question....
> precip bullseye of .30" is NE of Camden
> 
> we will be in the sweet spot of around .23 here
> 
> sure looks like it's building a deeper colomn
> 
> this map is for Sat 12am through 6am alone


so nothing for me then?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1725287 said:


> Any one else watch twin cities live today?
> 
> Yoga pants!!


Dang it. I was busy mopping. :crying: Missed dodge ball too. Before anyone says something about me mopping I scored MAJOR points helping get ready for 9!!!!! 8 yr old girls coming over for a b-day party tomorrow afternoon.

Channel 9 chick on-site west of hutch could barely get her car door open it was blowing so hard.:laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1725299 said:


> so nothing for me then?


You're not out of it completely. Units map only goes through 6 a.m. so its not showing everything. A couple inches isn't out of the question.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1725305 said:


> You're not out of it completely. Units map only goes through 6 a.m. so its not showing everything. A couple inches isn't out of the question.


Would be nice. I didn't even attempt residential drives today. No complaints yet. I don't even know what we got this am. Hoping to wait til that stuff comes through and hope we get over an inch


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1725310 said:


> Would be nice. I didn't even attempt residential drives today. No complaints yet. I don't even know what we got this am. Hoping to wait til that stuff comes through and hope we get over an inch


It sure looks like you will get an inch out of it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Here is the same type of map unit posted but totals from 6 p.m tomorrow to 6 p.m. Saturday. Keep in mind these are NWS numbers.

**Since you're not chiming in Unit I thought I'd post the entire duration of the event off NWS. Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

This post is in order to catch up to Quality. 

In regards to the picture above the GFS is much more west of whats shown but slightly lower amounts. The Nam is east a fuzz. Euro is more or less in the middle just a fuzz west of NWS.

So NWS picture really looks like an average of the three but to the east by a handful of miles.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Wild are on in 55 minutes. Should I flood the rink before the game or after.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Now I'm all confused because there is a whole lotta rehab addict on tonight. What to do, what to do.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1725079 said:


> I know by the time I get an answer to this, I can run up to Menard's on University in St. Paul, but anyone have an idea where I can get a couple of bags of salt around W. 7th / 35E??


Obviously it's too late now, but you could try Leitner's. I'm not sure if they sell salt or not, but they're a landscape supply place so they might, and there right in the neighborhood.

http://leitnersstpaul.com


----------



## SSS Inc.

This post is legit. If anyone knows of any nice L8000 or Sterling Single axle dump trucks for sale let me know. I don't care if it has a plow or not. Thanks.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1725329 said:


> Wild are on in 55 minutes. Should I flood the rink before the game or after.


I'd do it now. The game may drive you to drink and you don't wanna take the chance on slipping and falling while intoxicated when you're flooding the rink.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1725333 said:


> This post is legit. If anyone knows of any nice L8000 or Sterling Single axle dump trucks for sale let me know. I don't care if it has a plow or not. Thanks.


Why just a single axle? Max GVW is like 33,000 on a single!


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1725337 said:


> Why just a single axle? Max GVW is like 33,000 on a single!


Not looking for hauling capacity. We have several Tandems and Triaxles. We use single axles for chip sealing. They drive backwards all day and have to make tight turns etc. without tearing up what you just put down. Works great on parking lots.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1725335 said:


> I'd do it now. The game may drive you to drink and you don't wanna take the chance on slipping and falling while intoxicated when you're flooding the rink.


You may have a point there + its going to get darn cold by the time the game is done.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1725326 said:


> Here is the same type of map unit posted but totals from 6 p.m tomorrow to 6 p.m. Saturday. Keep in mind these are NWS numbers.
> 
> **Since you're not chiming in Unit I thought I'd post the entire duration of the event off NWS. Thumbs Up


That dark area looks like it splits down 35


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1725333 said:


> This post is legit. If anyone knows of any nice L8000 or Sterling Single axle dump trucks for sale let me know. I don't care if it has a plow or not. Thanks.


I thought there was one on Rochester craigslist a while ago. No idea if its still there or not as it's not something I would buy.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1725333 said:


> This post is legit. If anyone knows of any nice L8000 or Sterling Single axle dump trucks for sale let me know. I don't care if it has a plow or not. Thanks.


K sounds good


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1725359 said:


> K sounds good


Thanx......


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1725369 said:


> Thanx......


Yup no problem.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1725371 said:


> Yup no problem.


I know, right?


----------



## SSS Inc.

I knew you would help me out. Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1725372 said:


> I know, right?


Yea right I thought so.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1725374 said:


> I knew you would help me out. Thumbs Up


Yea I try to help everyone out.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1725377 said:


> Yea right I thought so.


I knew you did.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1725378 said:


> Yea I try to help everyone out.


I figured you did.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1725380 said:


> I figured you did.


Yea you know it!!


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1725223 said:


> Sorry was enjoying my target trip


Did you buy some fancy pants jeans?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1725380 said:


> I figured you did.


I figured you figured.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1725383 said:


> Did you buy some fancy pants jeans?


No went there to get egg noodles for my stroganoff, and for some gazing


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1725383 said:


> Did you buy some fancy pants jeans?


:laughing: you wont be finding any Rock Revivals there!


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1725287 said:


> Any one else watch twin cities live today?
> 
> Yoga pants!!


I did but I was staring at legs.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1725382 said:


> Yea you know it!!


Know what??


----------



## unit28

Jim

looks like you and Bannonea have a better chance later Saturday
but that depends on how fast the system really gets finished out.

you're near .o5" precip and Banno near .o8
not much, 
so if the storm doesn't really strenghten then that will be the higher side of
3/4" for owatonna depending on your daytime temps


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1725330 said:


> Now I'm all confused because there is a whole lotta rehab addict on tonight. What to do, what to do.


picture in picture


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1725386 said:


> No went there to get egg noodles for my stroganoff, and for some gazing


So my Target and your's have all the hot chicks. And Green's has something else aparently.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1725333 said:


> This post is legit. If anyone knows of any nice L8000 or Sterling Single axle dump trucks for sale let me know. I don't care if it has a plow or not. Thanks.


City will be off loading a few singles and a tandom in a month or so when new ones get there. They go to the auction in zimmerman I think that is. If interested I can let you know which ones are better than others


----------



## unit28

get back to figures please.....


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1725389 said:


> Know what??


That im beating you I'm posts


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1725386 said:


> No went there to get egg noodles for my stroganoff, and for some gazing


What tie should we all be over?


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1725387 said:


> :laughing: you wont be finding any Rock Revivals there!


You might find some in the kids section


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1725399 said:


> What tie should we all be over?


Umm there are a bowl of left overs in the fridge


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1725395 said:


> City will be off loading a few singles and a tandom in a month or so when new ones get there. They go to the auction in zimmerman I think that is. If interested I can let you know which ones are better than others


Definitely let me know. When we get them they see 4-5,000 miles a year so it makes more sense to buy used Muni trucks with 75k miles vs. new.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1725392 said:


> So my Target and your's have all the hot chicks. And Green's has something else aparently.


THere are some lookers there. Atleast when I go.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1725397 said:


> That im beating you I'm posts


You had a two year head start. You're kind of like Canada to me.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1725402 said:


> Definitely let me know. When we get them they see 4-5,000 miles a year so it makes more sense to buy used Muni trucks with 75k miles vs. new.


Will do. Last I heard and will ask tomorrow they are all supposed to be there in late march to early april. But that depends on Falls plows kicking it in gear.


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1725400 said:


> You might find some in the kids section


Nope. Rock Revivals are made exclusively for Buckle.


----------



## CityGuy

I see I finally passed up green. That took a while


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1725406 said:


> Nope. Rock Revivals are made exclusively for Buckle.


How about some imitation?


----------



## CityGuy

SSS you fell behind again


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1725390 said:


> Jim
> 
> looks like you and Bannonea have a better chance later Saturday
> but that depends on how fast the system really gets finished out.
> 
> you're near .o5" precip and Banno near .o8
> not much,
> so if the storm doesn't really strenghten then that will be the higher side of
> 3/4" for owatonna depending on your daytime temps


i watched 5 and they shown what looked like fairly heavy precip. ending by saturday 7-8 am? i know they are not always the best. but this certainly seems like the snow from tuesday. everyone has different timing and totals. i just hate these small little 1/2"-1" stuff. if we could just get 2"-3" for once. i know its out of everyones control. its just wearing on me. is it me or do these snows seems worse than ever to know when and what to do?


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Dodgeball championships from CAlifornia are on FSN+ Friday from 130-200 AM.


----------



## CityGuy

5 pages to 1700

We got this tonight.


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1725408 said:


> How about some imitation?


Yeah i suppose but who's going to wear knock offs?


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1725417 said:


> Yeah i suppose but who's going to wear knock offs?


Quality..........


----------



## CityGuy

Its time to drop the puck


----------



## jimslawnsnow

maybe i will take my truck into the shop to get my brake issue fixed again and leave it there so it will snow for me


----------



## CityGuy

Kemper is in. Not sutr if thats good or bad


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1725411 said:


> i watched 5 and they shown what looked like fairly heavy precip. ending by saturday 7-8 am? i know they are not always the best. but this certainly seems like the snow from tuesday. everyone has different timing and totals. i just hate these small little 1/2"-1" stuff. if we could just get 2"-3" for once. i know its out of everyones control. its just wearing on me. is it me or do these snows seems worse than ever to know when and what to do?


Jim, Like I mentioned the three commonly referenced models have the storm in slightly different locations. If they all land on the same thing(maybe even tonight) you should have a pretty good idea what to expect. I hear ya with these storms. Our trigger is 1.5" - 2" depending on the property. The good thing for me is that most of customers have come to expect us to plow 1.25" or more and we are mostly per time. We have had so many little storms they just assume we will plow which as long as we get paid we'll keep pushing the little ones. Id rather have 2.5" or more every time though.


----------



## CityGuy

God I have fat fingers. Or these letters are to small


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1725413 said:


> SSS Dodgeball championships from CAlifornia are on FSN+ Friday from 130-200 AM.


Not sure if I can stay up that late. If it was curling I would be all in.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1725429 said:


> Not sure if I can stay up that late. If it was curling I would be all in.


Your in luck.

Curling NBCSP Sunday afternoon 1230 pm -230 pm.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1725424 said:


> Jim, Like I mentioned the three commonly referenced models have the storm in slightly different locations. If they all land on the same thing(maybe even tonight) you should have a pretty good idea what to expect. I hear ya with these storms. Our trigger is 1.5" - 2" depending on the property. The good thing for me is that most of customers have come to expect us to plow 1.25" or more and we are mostly per time. We have had so many little storms they just assume we will plow which as long as we get paid we'll keep pushing the little ones. Id rather have 2.5" or more every time though.


i will see how the rest of the season goes but i may have to change my target properties.

on a side note talked a bunch of customers and have come up with what i think it the reasoning for the low triggers. its because we had bigger snows and more time in between them in years past so nothing was left behind giving the impression everyone did a a better job


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1725429 said:


> Not sure if I can stay up that late. If it was curling I would be all in.


dont you have dvr?


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1725421 said:


> Kemper is in. Not sutr if thats good or bad


Hes impressed me for the most part, im skipping boot hockey tonight, I feel kinda cool.


----------



## unit28

{SSS we're good, was feeding my face again}

main impact of snow was at the border region Friday night

seeing it now expanded to just north of mille lacs

did see a good swath through east central MN yesterday

I'm thinking we'll see another boot out of it

NWS said it could zip through ...and then also said it could strengthen

from what I've seen over the last couple days is strengthening and just South of Superior into WI

this temp map really sits just east of the metro with a nudge of colder air.
with that, expect higher ratio's
it also shows the temp gradient on the higher side throughout the west side

advisories?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamel,

Sent you a pm. Let me know when the auction is. Need a single for my schools.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1725437 said:


> Hes impressed me for the most part, im skipping boot hockey tonight, I feel kinda cool.


You are the original cool kid


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1725392 said:


> So my Target and your's have all the hot chicks. And Green's has something else aparently.


I think mine is to close to the trailer parks. I may need to start to travel to go to target.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1725439 said:


> Hamel,
> 
> Sent you a pm. Let me know when the auction is. Need a single for my schools.


Sounds good.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1725421 said:


> Kemper is in. Not sutr if thats good or bad


he looked good the other night.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1725445 said:


> he looked good the other night.


Wasent he in the lose tuesday I think that was


----------



## Green Grass

Hamel looks like you have been doing a bunch of talking to yourself.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1725446 said:


> Wasent he in the lose tuesday I think that was


yes but he looked good.


----------



## CityGuy

Green they doing the all you can eat fish or ribs tomorrow at the ****?


----------



## CityGuy

Really???? Cant say C A F E on here?


----------



## Green Grass

Hamel you find my Christmas tree?? it used to be in my back yard but is no longer located there.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1725450 said:


> Green they doing the all you can eat fish or ribs tomorrow at the ****?


I believe they do it every Friday night at the ******. I will ask the wife when she gets home later.

**** **** **** **** **** **** ****
It automatically changes C A F E to ****


----------



## qualitycut

Why can't you say caf e


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1725452 said:


> Hamel you find my Christmas tree?? it used to be in my back yard but is no longer located there.


Just flew by. Took out the neighbors window. Don't worry hes an ass.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1725447 said:


> Hamel looks like you have been doing a bunch of talking to yourself.


I have. Got you by 30 or so.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1725456 said:


> Just flew by. Took out the neighbors window. Don't worry hes an ass.


just don't tell him it was mine.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1725439 said:


> Hamel,
> 
> Sent you a pm. Let me know when the auction is. Need a single for my schools.


No you don't. Now we are going to be bidding against each other.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1725455 said:


> Why can't you say caf e


Did not know that was a bad word?


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1725457 said:


> I have. Got you by 30 or so.


I will chip away at it.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1725458 said:


> just don't tell him it was mine.


It's Toms brother in law. He says he's an ass too. No worries


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1725462 said:


> I will chip away at it.


Going to have to stay up past 10 to keep up now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1725459 said:


> No you don't. Now we are going to be bidding against each other.


I'm sure there are more than 1. Mine won't even need to be street legal. I'll take a crappier one.


----------



## qualitycut

And the calls for drifted driveways coming in


----------



## CityGuy

Look back a few pages at SSS ans Quality. 3 word back and forth to beat each other.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Caƒe. You just have to say it right.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Probably can't say caf-eh because of the competing website.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1725466 said:


> And the calls for drifted driveways coming in


Figures.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1725468 said:


> Caƒe. You just have to say it right.


Fancy. Fancy stuff like that usually doesn't work here.


----------



## CityGuy

He just wanted to show us all up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1725466 said:


> And the calls for drifted driveways coming in


I have one to do tonight, that is all.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1725467 said:


> Look back a few pages at SSS ans Quality. 3 word back and forth to beat each other.


No that was just to keep it an even spread


----------



## CityGuy

3 pages to go.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1725474 said:


> No that was just to keep it an even spread


He's going to try to catch you yet. I can see some snow guy posts coming.


----------



## CityGuy

That youngin still doing ok SSS? How about the sick one?


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1725480 said:


> That youngin still doing ok SSS? How about the sick one?


Yea how the lip coming along?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1725465 said:


> I'm sure there are more than 1. Mine won't even need to be street legal. I'll take a crappier one.


Well if thats the case check bid-2-buy.com There are like three perfect candidates. I'm just kidding about bidding against you but you really need one for the schools? I thought you just proved that trucks are no problem. Why mess with it at this point? If you had a huge site and need lots of salt I would say yes but that's a lot of iron to sit at a few acres.


----------



## CityGuy

We are only 9203 behind now. Putting a dent into it.


----------



## qualitycut

Lwnmrr you using the skid during storms or just for scrapping?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1725486 said:


> Lwnmrr you using the skid during storms or just for scrapping?


Supposed to during storms, but never have enough operators.

Sooooo...I'm going to sell it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1725480 said:


> That youngin still doing ok SSS? How about the sick one?





qualitycut;1725481 said:


> Yea how the lip coming along?


The sick one sounds terrible coughing and like he's choking but he's my tough one so he'll be all right.

The little guy with the lip is a trooper. Yesterday he fell asleep on the couch so I let him take a nap there. Went out to snow blow the rink off and the sick four year old came out screaming there is blood everywhere. Turns out he rolled off the couch and cut it open again. And there was blood everywhere. It stopped and we're back on track. That whitish area was ripped clear off and it looked just as bad as it did on night one. He is also tough so its going to be fine. For the record, 8 yr old daughter is not tough.

Thanks for asking.Thumbs Up


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1725464 said:


> Going to have to stay up past 10 to keep up now.


Can't do that till 100% health.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1725491 said:


> Supposed to during storms, but never have enough operators.
> 
> Sooooo...I'm going to sell it.


So you want to sell a skid and buy a Dump truck that will sit 95% of its life? Who's going to run the dump?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1725491 said:


> Supposed to during storms, but never have enough operators.
> 
> Sooooo...I'm going to sell it.


BTW, anyone interested in a 2010 Cat 246c with 2330 hours, and an 8' plow for $27,000 or a 9' plow for $28,000?


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1725492 said:


> The sick one sounds terrible coughing and like he's choking but he's my tough one so he'll be all right.
> 
> The little guy with the lip is a trooper. Yesterday he fell asleep on the couch so I let him take a nap there. Went out to snow blow the rink off and the sick four year old came out screaming there is blood everywhere. Turns out he rolled off the couch and cut it open again. And there was blood everywhere. It stopped and we're back on track. That whitish area was ripped clear off and it looked just as bad as it did on night one. He is also tough so its going to be fine. For the record, 8 yr old daughter is not tough.
> 
> Thanks for asking.Thumbs Up


Good to hear.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1725496 said:


> So you want to sell a skid and buy a Dump truck that will sit 95% of its life? Who's going to run the dump?


Here's the deal. I bought a skid for the future. My cancer guy was going to expand my landscaping for me.

After dealing with him for 6 months, I knew he isn't the guy.

While I use the skid for plowing, all of the plowing I do with it I can use trucks on.

I'm focusing on maintenance next year. I'm pulling out ..... Of doing any landscaping, except for mulch installs.

Since I already have a 60 HP Kubota, I can use that for moving materials.

I want to drop debt. In the summer the skid will sit. If I can pick up a single for $15,000, I'll get more use to debt out of it than $25,000 skid.


----------



## CityGuy

Lwn haven't seen a pm from you yet?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1725504 said:


> Here's the deal. I bought a skid for the future. My cancer guy was going to expand my landscaping for me.
> 
> After dealing with him for 6 months, I knew he isn't the guy.
> 
> While I use the skid for plowing, all of the plowing I do with it I can use trucks on.
> 
> I'm focusing on maintenance next year. I'm pulling out ..... Of doing any landscaping, except for mulch installs.
> 
> Since I already have a 60 HP Kubota, I can use that for moving materials.
> 
> I want to drop debt. In the summer the skid will sit. If I can pick up a single for $15,000, I'll get more use to debt out of it than $25,000 skid.


That makes sense. Now I have a question. Will a single axle dump help you enough in productivity to justify adding that to the mix? Sounds like you have enough trucks as of right now...right? None of my business but if you're trying to scale the equipment back why not stick with what you do have while getting rid of the skid( even if its at a little loss). If you think you would use the dump in the summer that may be a different scenario. If your buying the dump to fix the problems I don't think it will help you out that much.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1725513 said:


> Lwn haven't seen a pm from you yet?


I didn't think it went through. Trying to send one from my phone and it didn't seem to work right.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1725516 said:


> That makes sense. Now I have a question. Will a single axle dump help you enough in productivity to justify adding that to the mix? Sounds like you have enough trucks as of right now...right? None of my business but if you're trying to scale the equipment back why not stick with what you do have while getting rid of the skid( even if its at a little loss). If you think you would use the dump in the summer that may be a different scenario. If your buying the dump to fix the problems I don't think it will help you out that much.


I'd like to use it for mulch work. I have a dump trailer that we haul 15 yards at a time now, but it'd be nice to haul more in one shot.

I'd also like it for salting capabilities.


----------



## TKLAWN

Lwnmwrman did you sell the c plow??


----------



## unit28

one quick link to a couple models showing the low dropping down..

ECM showing a wide cyclone
GFS stronger isotachs

I clicked surface 00 run

http://www.hpc.ncep.noaa.gov/html/nam0012loopsfc.html

edit
nevermind it's just the single boring Nam model low track

thought I captured all the model links...my bad


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1725517 said:


> I didn't think it went through. Trying to send one from my phone and it didn't seem to work right.


mobile doesn't seem to work right 1/2 the time to pm


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Maintenance is what I built my business on. It's what I enjoy and what I want to do.

With getting the mowing for the city back, along with more summer work locally, I am moving back to that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1725524 said:


> Lwnmwrman did you sell the c plow??


I'm pretty sure I sold it today.

Without money in hand you never know.

Buyer is letting me use it through the weekend as he doesn't have a truck to out it on yet. His burned up in the last storm.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1725527 said:


> mobile doesn't seem to work right 1/2 the time to pm


I've noticed.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1725532 said:


> I'm pretty sure I sold it today.
> 
> Without money in hand you never know.
> 
> Buyer is letting me use it through the weekend as he doesn't have a truck to out it on yet. His burned up in the last storm.


Maybe a new Stainless DXT for you?


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1725529 said:


> Maintenance is what I built my business on. It's what I enjoy and what I want to do.
> 
> With getting the mowing for the city back, along with more summer work locally, I am moving back to that.


Maintenance is all we do and don't want to go back to doing any landscaping or Irrigation installs.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1725529 said:


> Maintenance is what I built my business on. It's what I enjoy and what I want to do.
> 
> With getting the mowing for the city back, along with more summer work locally, I am moving back to that.


Me also but I started to get away from it, I dropped all my outlier accounts, I started getting some more around my area and slowly built it back up but now the landscape side is getting to big and the lawn care gets in the way.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1725536 said:


> Maybe a new Stainless DXT for you?


It's already ordered.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1725538 said:


> Maintenance is all we do and don't want to go back to doing any landscaping or Irrigation installs.


I would love to just do maintaince.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1725540 said:


> Me also but I started to get away from it, I dropped all my outlier accounts, I started getting some more around my area and slowly built it back up but now the landscape side is getting to big and the lawn care gets in the way.


I don't have the confidence or the drive in doing installs. I don't enjoy trying to schedule, plan, bid, anything about it.

I like maintenance. I've been doing it long enough I don't need to measure. I can look at Google Earth and bid a property for the most part.


----------



## unit28

I've got over 200 hrs edu and CUE's in irrigation.

Also went to TX A&M for water auditing....

why I'm working in a metal fab shop is beyond me.....


----------



## Green Grass

https://www.proxibid.com/asp/Catalog.asp?aid=75421

SSS that is for you. looks like it might be junk but I don't know.


----------



## CityGuy

I know quitting smoking is good for me but if I keep eating like this I am going to gain 100 pounds.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I would love to just mow my schools and the city properties. Then plow the schools. Have 2 other solid guys.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1725549 said:


> I don't have the confidence or the drive in doing installs. I don't enjoy trying to schedule, plan, bid, anything about it.
> 
> I like maintenance. I've been doing it long enough I don't need to measure. I can look at Google Earth and bid a property for the most part.


That's what's nice about, I just have to many bills to drop the landscape and try to build the lawn, im kinda at the point were I make a leap or get out.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1725554 said:


> I know quitting smoking is good for me but if I keep eating like this I am going to gain 100 pounds.


we might notice a 100 pounds.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1725549 said:


> I don't have the confidence or the drive in doing installs. I don't enjoy trying to schedule, plan, bid, anything about it.
> 
> I like maintenance. I've been doing it long enough I don't need to measure. I can look at Google Earth and bid a property for the most part.


I use bing,

findlotsize.com

and for brand new developments I use Zillow


----------



## CityGuy

Damn they scored. 1-1


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1725558 said:


> we might notice a 100 pounds.


I cant seem to stop eating. I am hungry constantly now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1725557 said:


> That's what's nice about, I just have to many bills to drop the landscape and try to build the lawn, im kinda at the point were I make a leap or get out.


I keep getting enough lawn work with ancillary landscaping that I keep thinking I need to build the landscaping part. I try, but I hate it.

I have enough lawn work where we quite literally mow 7 days per week in the summer. I try to do landscaping, but then it rains a couple days. Or other issues come up and the customer is upset.

If the grass gets cut wrong, you fix it the following week.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1725552 said:


> https://www.proxibid.com/asp/Catalog.asp?aid=75421
> 
> SSS that is for you. looks like it might be junk but I don't know.


Hey thanks, If nothing else I'm curious who went out of business?? There are so many small companies that pave out there dotting the countryside its hard to know them all but I try.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1725557 said:


> That's what's nice about, I just have to many bills to drop the landscape and try to build the lawn, im kinda at the point were I make a leap or get out.


We're hiring. payup


----------



## TKLAWN

1700^^^^^^^^^


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1725576 said:


> We're hiring. payup


Just remember quality its a lute, not a rake. Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1725576 said:


> We're hiring. payup


I'm talking the lawn part, but then I lose the plowing.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1725342 said:


> Not looking for hauling capacity. We have several Tandems and Triaxles. We use single axles for chip sealing. They drive backwards all day and have to make tight turns etc. without tearing up what you just put down. Works great on parking lots.


Is that spreader unit just attached to the box? If so thats pretty neat, never seen that before...


----------



## qualitycut

Is it just me or have the roads gotten bumpier in the last two days?


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1725589 said:


> Is that spreader unit just attached to the box? If so thats pretty neat, never seen that before...


Yep, Its just like a drop spreader. All controlled from the cab just like a salt spreader. Very even application which is a must.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1725592 said:


> Is it just me or have the roads gotten bumpier in the last two days?


Just you ...... But yeah


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1725592 said:


> Is it just me or have the roads gotten bumpier in the last two days?


Yes and I take responsibility for it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1725598 said:


> Yes and I take responsibility for it.


At least someone does.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1725411 said:


> i watched 5 and they shown what looked like fairly heavy precip. ending by saturday 7-8 am? i know they are not always the best. but this certainly seems like the snow from tuesday. everyone has different timing and totals. i just hate these small little 1/2"-1" stuff. if we could just get 2"-3" for once. i know its out of everyones control. its just wearing on me. is it me or do these snows seems worse than ever to know when and what to do?


You can take the 3" and i'll take the 1/2", deal?


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1725602 said:


> You can take the 3" and i'll take the 1/2", deal?


Not unless I get 2" out of the deal somehow.


----------



## CityGuy

I see we turned 1700.


----------



## SSS Inc.

So which one of you is looking to pounce on 34,000??


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1725605 said:


> Not unless I get 2" out of the deal somehow.


That just did not sound right when I read it. But I knew what you meant. I will go wash my mouth out now and get my mind out of the gutter.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Not I said the fly


----------



## CityGuy

meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

34,000!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

It;s all you SSS.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Whoops....


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1725608 said:


> That just did not sound right when I read it. But I knew what you meant. I will go wash my mouth out now and get my mind out of the gutter.


Don't drag me into your sick world.


----------



## CityGuy

Nope...............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Now!!!!!! Thirty Four Thousand!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1725613 said:


> Whoops....


Out of know where.


----------



## CityGuy

Scoreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1725613 said:


> Whoops....


Nice. That will live in infamy on the PS button board.

Wild score!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1725605 said:


> Not unless I get 2" out of the deal somehow.


How's saturday sound
if that'll work out for your schedule

then let's get it set up


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goalllllllll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Scoreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee again


----------



## CityGuy

I see what your doing Green. Not as sneaky as you think you are.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Unit: works for me. 


FWIW: New NAM shifted west and has bumped up the numbers.
2"+ by 6 a.m. and 2"+ more by noon?????????????????????????????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1725628 said:


> Unit: works for me.
> 
> FWIW: New NAM shifted west and has bumped up the numbers.
> 2"+ by 6 a.m. and 2"+ more by noon?????????????????????????????


That's what NWS has as well for St. Paul. 1-3",Friday night, 1-2" Saturday.

Actually they had that at 5 this evening. You're slow SSS.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1725628 said:


> Unit: works for me.
> 
> FWIW: New NAM shifted west and has bumped up the numbers.


heck all the models are getting in better agreement

The low track keeps shifting towards central MN now

It was at the cdn border now it's creeping down more

I said that earlier about the heavier snow band now getting into that area above mille lacs. it is what it is....


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1725628 said:


> Unit: works for me.
> 
> FWIW: New NAM shifted west and has bumped up the numbers.
> 2"+ by 6 a.m. and 2"+ more by noon?????????????????????????????


Figures as I am on call at 3 tomorrow. It always snows when I am on call.


----------



## CityGuy

5 

wc -12

Dark


----------



## CityGuy

NWS has me at 1-2 Friday night only. Blowing and little snow on saturday.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1725632 said:


> That's what NWS has as well for St. Paul. 1-3",Friday night, 1-2" Saturday.
> 
> Actually they had that at 5 this evening. You're slow SSS.


check that...
had us at 4" yesterday on the 4pm postThumbs Up


----------



## skorum03

From Davy Dahl: 

Friday, another warm front is expected to develop out to our west, which should cause another area of snow to develop by Friday night. That could produce a couple inches of snow late Friday night here in the eastern part of the state, with 4 to 6 inches of snow possible in western Wisconsin."


----------



## SSS Inc.

Is a 3-1 lead comfortable enough to switch over to Rehab Addict? I think so.


----------



## CityGuy

skorum03;1725644 said:


> From Davy Dahl:
> 
> Friday, another warm front is expected to develop out to our west, which should cause another area of snow to develop by Friday night. That could produce a couple inches of snow late Friday night here in the eastern part of the state, with 4 to 6 inches of snow possible in western Wisconsin."


Lets hope it sets up west and we get 4-6


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1725646 said:


> Is a 3-1 lead comfortable enough to switch over to Rehab Addict? I think so.


I will keep you informed


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1725632 said:


> That's what NWS has as well for St. Paul. 1-3",Friday night, 1-2" Saturday.
> 
> Actually they had that at 5 this evening. You're slow SSS.


Thats for st. paul. I'm still at 1-3, less than 1. What about the 2+ on saturday? They clearly don't have the +. None of those numbers line up with their precip graphics for the heart of the metro. I mentioned two models West, One East. The one east is now much farther west than the other two. :laughing: I just want it to snow.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1725626 said:


> I see what your doing Green. Not as sneaky as you think you are.


I see you followed me around.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1725647 said:


> Lets hope it sets up west and we get 4-6


You feeling okay?

I'm still at 1-3 then less than 1... but I'm sure NWS will catch up overnight...


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1725656 said:


> I see you followed me around.


Way ahead of you.


----------



## Green Grass

I wonder if snow got his new fish house.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1725658 said:


> You feeling okay?
> 
> I'm still at 1-3 then less than 1... but I'm sure NWS will catch up overnight...


One can hope cant they?

I know hope in one hand and crap in the other.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1725659 said:


> Way ahead of you.


But you have work tomorrow.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1725660 said:


> I wonder if snow got his new fish house.


Must have. Been in and out all day from what I saw.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1725663 said:


> But you have work tomorrow.


True. But you have daddy duty tomorrow night.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1725666 said:


> True. But you have daddy duty tomorrow night.


True but there is Wi-Fi. Wonder how my phone would do on a water slide?


----------



## CityGuy

Scoreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1-3, 1-2" friday night, saturday.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1725671 said:


> True but there is Wi-Fi. Wonder how my phone would do on a water slide?


Try it and let us know


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1725664 said:


> Must have. Been in and out all day from what I saw.


Just during business hours


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1725676 said:


> Just during business hours


True. He is a 9-5 er now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1725673 said:


> 1-3, 1-2" friday night, saturday.


Actually, now 2-4 friday night, around 1 saturday.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1725679 said:


> True. He is a 9-5 er now.


Or when the GF is gone


----------



## CityGuy

4-1 MN up there SSS


----------



## qualitycut

I'm at 1-3 Fri then less than on Saturday


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1725681 said:


> Actually, now 2-4 friday night, around 1 saturday.


I see your refresh button works.

we've been there for awhile on my side.

have to drop an easter egg for myself.
I'll come back later to check this one out

http://moe.met.fsu.edu/cyclonephase/


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

,,.................


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1725686 said:


> 4-1 MN up there SSS


Thanks!!

At 20:1 the new nam is at 5.5" at the airport. (right by where Green will be staying). 3 a.m-11a.m.

****This is just the NAM. Thought it was interesting as it was previously the most Easterly.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1725691 said:


> ,,.................


No doubt, exactly my thoughts.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1725693 said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> At 20:1 the new nam is at 5.5" at the airport. (right by where Green will be staying). 3 a.m-11a.m.
> 
> ****This is just the NAM. Thought it was interesting as it was previously the most Easterly.


So I just might get my wish yet.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1725691 said:


> ,,.................


Butt posting again I see


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gotta get to bed. Decided I'm gonna get up about 3 and clear my one property.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1725695 said:


> So I just might get my wish yet.


Not sure about that but its better than things trending East.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS you top quality yet?


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1725699 said:


> Gotta get to bed. Decided I'm gonna get up about 3 and clear my one property.


Have a good night LWn. Hope no texts tonight for ya.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1725702 said:


> Have a good night LWn. Hope no texts tonight for ya.


After the texts last night, I sleep better.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1725703 said:


> After the texts last night, I sleep better.


Well than that's a good thing/


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1725693 said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> At 20:1 the new nam is at 5.5" at the airport. (right by where Green will be staying). 3 a.m-11a.m.
> 
> ****This is just the NAM. Thought it was interesting as it was previously the most Easterly.


Where you seeing that? I have 4.5" on the met gen... want to make sure I'm keeping up here!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Now I just gotta figure out where to come up with the $4,000 difference between my c plow I'm selling and the DXT.


----------



## qualitycut

Well I will take two inches if that's going to be the timing on it, no more than that


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1725701 said:


> SSS you top quality yet?


Don't think so. I was absent today and he vaulted ahead.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1725712 said:


> Now I just gotta figure out where to come up with the $4,000 difference between my c plow I'm selling and the DXT.


Tell the wife to start putting in over time.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1725712 said:


> Now I just gotta figure out where to come up with the $4,000 difference between my c plow I'm selling and the DXT.


Get that skid sold and you have it. Just need some for the single then


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1725712 said:


> Now I just gotta figure out where to come up with the $4,000 difference between my c plow I'm selling and the DXT.


How much did you ask for the c plow?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1725710 said:


> Where you seeing that? I have 4.5" on the met gen... want to make sure I'm keeping up here!


He's pulling the 20:1,ratio out of his buttocks.


----------



## CityGuy

4-1 5 min and change to go/


----------



## CityGuy

Almost time for mr giggles.


----------



## qualitycut

The one thing I miss about my v is when pushing the snow in the corner of the drives, never tore up lawn now I always do ,=(


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1725725 said:


> Almost time for mr giggles.


It;s not Ian tonight. WTH

I need my hashtag fix.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1725696 said:


> Butt posting again I see


Actually, I was thinking I was texting someone, hit submit, and realized I had posted on plowsite.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1725710 said:


> Where you seeing that? I have 4.5" on the met gen... want to make sure I'm keeping up here!


I don't know......20:1 00Z nam. .28" liquid. I didn't account for compaction so that is most likely the difference. Thumbs Up


----------



## unit28

Giggles ...
He laughs because he's a cold hearted freak of nature.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1725726 said:


> The one thing I miss about my v


Good for you, I had no idea you went through all that.:waving:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I like giggles better. I think you get more meat and potato's, not as much frosting.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1725733 said:


> Good for you, I had no idea you went through all that.:waving:


And playing with it


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1725733 said:


> Good for you, I had no idea you went through all that.:waving:


It was a rough part of his life.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1725726 said:


> The one thing I miss about my v is when pushing the snow in the corner of the drives, never tore up lawn now I always do ,=(


Have you gone through the grieving process yet?


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1725734 said:


> I like giggles better. I think you get more meat and potato's, not as much frosting.


True...........


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1725735 said:


> And playing with it


I bet.



Green Grass;1725736 said:


> It was a rough part of his life.


Can't imagine what Qualitia Cut went through.


----------



## CityGuy

4-1 114 to go


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1725718 said:


> how much did you ask for the c plow?


$2800.........


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1725742 said:


> I bet.
> 
> Can't imagine what Qualitia Cut went through.


Maybe that is where the cut part comes from.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Giggles at 1-2". 10 days from now Polar Vortex is back.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

K, not many pages please. Thank you.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1725752 said:


> K, not many pages please. Thank you.


No guarentee..


----------



## unit28

Still 2" there for Sss


----------



## CityGuy

wild win 4-1


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1725729 said:


> I don't know......20:1 00Z nam. .28" liquid. I didn't account for compaction so that is most likely the difference. Thumbs Up


Ahha... that makes sense


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1725747 said:


> Maybe that is where the cut part comes from.


Wow be nice or I'm telling mjdon


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1725733 said:


> Good for you, I had no idea you went through all that.:waving:


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1725752 said:


> K, not many pages please. Thank you.


Just need to sit on the toilet a bit longer


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1725761 said:


> Just need to sit on the toilet a bit longer


You stay out of my office at work.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1725750 said:


> Giggles at 1-2". 10 days from now Polar Vortex is back.


I've heard that thing is coming back...


----------



## OC&D

Hamelfire;1725446 said:


> Wasent he in the lose tuesday I think that was


When the team in front of you scores 0 goals, it doesn't matter what you did in the net....you're not going to win.


----------



## CityGuy

OC&D;1725765 said:


> When the team in front of you scores 0 goals, it doesn't matter what you did in the net....you're not going to win.


Very true.


----------



## SSS Inc.

GFS is on board.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1725767 said:


> GFS is on board.


What are they saying?


----------



## CityGuy

5 says 1-3 between midnight and 7 am


----------



## qualitycut

Wow sure died on here


----------



## OC&D

Hamelfire;1725554 said:


> I know quitting smoking is good for me but if I keep eating like this I am going to gain 100 pounds.


You can do it! At one point I was smoking 4 packs a day. If I can quit, you can too! I didn't have much of an issue with weight gain, but deal with one problem at a time. Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

Mmmmmm just seen white castle on tv


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1725768 said:


> What are they saying?


Waiting for exact numbers but it looks close to the Nam on the map. So 4-5" maybe. If this keeps up I'm looking at two plowings. Don't want to put the horse ahead of the cart though. It could be 0.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1725775 said:


> Mmmmmm just seen white castle on tv


I love white castle. Wife hates it but she didn't even know what it was until I brought some home many years ago. Apparently they don't have Castles in northern wis. Kids love em. And damn you, I now want some.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1725775 said:


> Mmmmmm just seen white castle on tv


You deliver?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1725778 said:


> I love white castle. Wife hates it but she didn't even know what it was until I brought some home many years ago. Apparently they don't have Castles in northern wis. Kids love em. And damn you, I now want some.


The gf will eat the chicken ring sandwichs.


----------



## qualitycut

What you think about this


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1725784 said:


> What you think about this


For tonight??


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1725788 said:


> For tonight??


No that's for Friday into Sat


----------



## DDB

qualitycut;1725784 said:


> What you think about this


What app is this? Thanks!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1725789 said:


> No that's for Friday into Sat


It seems like the window for "likely" precip is pretty small.


----------



## OC&D

My wife says "There's no part of a chicken that comes in the shape of a ring that I will eat."

I see her point, but I kinda like those rings......

I also dig on a ******'s breakfast.....eggs made to order? Hells yeah!

All this said, I've tried to get SSS to join me at the Uptown diner for breakfast on a few occasions, my treat, but he doesn't even acknowledge it.


----------



## qualitycut

DDB;1725792 said:


> What app is this? Thanks!


Noaa free.


----------



## banonea

Thank you for the well wishes for my sister, she is ok, banged up but ok. going to be sore as hell but it could have been worse, the ditch she went into was 15' deep but full of snow. BTW, did you know you can launch a deer about 200' into the ditch with a western V plow...... I do now. was going to get her husband last night and hit a deer with the new truck at about 70mph and it FLEW. thank god for the plow or the truck would be totaled. there was 9 deer and I only hit one so I was lucky. that should take care of all the bad juju, they say it comes in 3, I had the bumper, I hit a garbage can on Tuesday night plowing and broke the drivers tail light :crying: and then a deer last night..... so we are good, right:laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1725793 said:


> It seems like the window for "likely" precip is pretty small.


So you say you dissagree?


----------



## cbservicesllc

In case anyone cares...


----------



## banonea

what is the story on snow for Rochester tomorrow?


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1725796 said:


> Thank you for the well wishes for my sister, she is ok, banged up but ok. going to be sore as hell but it could have been worse, the ditch she went into was 15' deep but full of snow. BTW, did you know you can launch a deer about 200' into the ditch with a western V plow...... I do now. was going to get her husband last night and hit a deer with the new truck at about 70mph and it FLEW. thank god for the plow or the truck would be totaled. there was 9 deer and I only hit one so I was lucky. that should take care of all the bad juju, they say it comes in 3, I had the bumper, I hit a garbage can on Tuesday night plowing and broke the drivers tail light :crying: and then a deer last night..... so we are good, right:laughing:


Hows the plow?


----------



## OC&D

cbservicesllc;1725798 said:


> In case anyone cares...


After this last little storm we all should care, no?


----------



## cbservicesllc

OC&D;1725794 said:


> My wife says "There's no part of a chicken that comes in the shape of a ring that I will eat."
> 
> I see her point, but I kinda like those rings......
> 
> I also dig on a ******'s breakfast.....eggs made to order? Hells yeah!
> 
> All this said, I've tried to get SSS to join me at the Uptown diner for breakfast on a few occasions, my treat, but he doesn't even acknowledge it.


LOVE ******'s b-fast


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1725798 said:


> In case anyone cares...


Its close/////


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1725800 said:


> Hows the plow?


Good no damage. Had it in the v position and hit him with the passenger side wing.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1725802 said:


> LOVE ******'s b-fast


I know where I'm going for breakfast tomorrow love the sandwich on toast, might have to throw in one jalapeno cheese burger.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1725797 said:


> So you say you dissagree?


I don't think NWS has caught up with the latest models yet... or maybe they just disagree...


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1725804 said:


> Good no damage. Had it in the v position and hit him with the passenger side wing.


Wow that's surprising, good deal though. You the one with the western spreader?


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1725811 said:


> Wow that's surprising, good deal though. You the one with the western spreader?


Yes sir, you interested


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1725798 said:


> In case anyone cares...


With. That line of none to a little is right on me


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1725813 said:


> Yes sir, you interested


Maybe what model and how much,


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1725794 said:


> All this said, I've tried to get SSS to join me at the Uptown diner for breakfast on a few occasions, my treat, but he doesn't even acknowledge it.


Hey I'd meet you down there sometime. We have a couple jobs on Hennepin but they're not mine to plow. I know your down there when its snowing and I'm usually a little closer to Lk. Harriet. 



qualitycut;1725797 said:


> So you say you dissagree?


I think it will change if things progress as there are now.


----------



## qualitycut

Giggles says 1-2 and he was extra giggly tonight


----------



## cbservicesllc

11 puts the heaviest snow out west and has the metro around 2"... what model are they using?


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1725798 said:


> In case anyone cares...


Up until about six hours ago I would say he is right on but things are trending west. Maybe tomorrow they will end up East again. Who knows but right now he needs to bump that 50 miles east based on what I'm seeing.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1725820 said:


> 11 puts the heaviest snow out west and has the metro around 2"... what model are they using?


Wow, they are taking a small trend to the extreme.

I'm out, wife said I did some nice work mopping the floors today.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1725816 said:


> Hey I'd meet you down there sometime. We have a couple jobs on Hennepin but they're not mine to plow. I know your down there when its snowing and I'm usually a little closer to Lk. Harriet.
> 
> I think it will change if things progress as there are now.


Excuses, excuses. Lake Calhoun is where it's at! I have 3 accounts around Uptown. Quite frankly, I hate it there, but there used to be an incredibly saucy little brunette that worked at the diner, so I became hooked, but I haven't seen her in a few years now, but they still have a great breakfast!

I was in S. Minne earlier today as well doing an inspection on a home on 5th and 60th. Where were you?!?!?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1725821 said:


> Up until about six hours ago I would say he is right on but things are trending west. Maybe tomorrow they will end up East again. Who knows but* right now he needs to bump that 50 miles east based on what I'm seeing.*


You meant West right?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1725822 said:


> Wow, they are taking a small trend to the extreme.
> 
> I'm out, wife said I did some nice work mopping the floors today.


I finally got my office cleaned out after a year and a half


----------



## ryde307

We plow down the road from the diner. I will meet.
I am heading out from Hopkins now to do some salting, I will stop at Whitecastle and grab a crave case and do burger deliveries.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1725828 said:


> We plow down the road from the diner. I will meet.
> I am heading out from Hopkins now to do some salting, I will stop at Whitecastle and grab a crave case and do burger deliveries.


Sounds good! Jalapeno cheese please


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1725822 said:


> Wow, they are taking a small trend to the extreme.
> 
> I'm out, wife said I did some nice work mopping the floors today.


Some guys have all the luck.


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1725826 said:


> I finally got my office cleaned out after a year and a half


You've got me beat by quite a few years! The pressure is on for me though. I just ordered cabinets for the remodel of this hell-hole, so I've gotta clean it out and move it temporarily. I'm not looking forward to it.


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1725829 said:


> Sounds good! Jalapeno cheese please


Thumbs Up The jalepeno cheese burgers are da bomb!

(Don't say that in an airport btw.)


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1725815 said:


> Maybe what model and how much,


I just sent you a pm


----------



## Deershack

Finally got shelves up and all my ammo stacked and inventoried. Didn't realize just how much I had. Only thing I have less then 1K rounds for are .270, 762x54R and .556. Need about 200 rds of each to meet my goals. Hope the prices keep falling.


----------



## qualitycut

Deershack;1725838 said:


> Finally got shelves up and all my ammo stacked and inventoried. Didn't realize just how much I had. Only thing I have less then 1K rounds for are .270, 762x54R and .556. Need about 200 rds of each to meet my goals. Hope the prices keep falling.


You can never have enough.


----------



## OC&D

Deershack;1725838 said:


> Finally got shelves up and all my ammo stacked and inventoried. Didn't realize just how much I had. Only thing I have less then 1K rounds for are .270, 762x54R and .556. Need about 200 rds of each to meet my goals. Hope the prices keep falling.


Nice!

My office remodel includes the acquisition of a gun safe. I need to get my stuff organized. It's a good thing wifey digs on firearms! She'll be taking the carry class with me when I renew my permit.

Do you hand load? With the way my wife goes through ammo, I'm considering starting to reload both 9mm and 12 gauge target loads. I just got her into trap shooting last year and I've created a monster.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1725845 said:


> Nice!
> 
> My office remodel includes the acquisition of a gun safe. I need to get my stuff organized. It's a good thing wifey digs on firearms! She'll be taking the carry class with me when I renew my permit.
> 
> Do you hand load? With the way my wife goes through ammo, I'm considering starting to reload both 9mm and 12 gauge target loads. I just got her into trap shooting last year and I've created a monster.


I got a good deal and gander (hard to believe) on 250rds of 9mm


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1725848 said:


> I got a good deal and gander (hard to believe) on 250rds of 9mm


That is hard to believe. Gander is usually outrageous on ammo as far as prices go.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1725848 said:


> I got a good deal and gander (hard to believe) on 250rds of 9mm


Must have been having a fire sale


----------



## Deershack

Haven't been able to afford the kind of safe I really want, but it's on the wish list. My wife is not really into guns but she puts up with my collecting. Pointing out that it's an investment thats more secure then the stock market and in a collapse, worth more and more readily accessable for trade or barter helps. I wish I reloaded. Have a press for shotgun but never used it.

People knock Wal-Mart, but throughout the ammo shortage, they have not gouged their customers as other have. They may not always have stuff in stock, but their prices have stayed reasonable.


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone selling a walk behind spreader or know the best place to pick one up for a decent dealk


----------



## andersman02

I was cleaning up a dew seasonals with drifts earlier when I got a call from my old man, im stuck he says.

I get there and no joke he was 10ft off the lot buried wheel well high. Guess he thought the 550 could handle any thing in 2wd


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1725872 said:


> Anyone selling a walk behind spreader or know the best place to pick one up for a decent dealk


Check Northern tool


----------



## andersman02

qualitycut;1725872 said:


> Anyone selling a walk behind spreader or know the best place to pick one up for a decent dealk


 We use all lesco walk behinds in the summer, they are solid to say the least

Kinda spendy and I'm not sure how they handle salty though


----------



## BossPlow614

andersman02;1725878 said:


> We use all lesco walk behinds in the summer, they are solid to say the least
> 
> Kinda spendy and I'm not sure how they handle salty though


I have Lesco stainless as well. Loved it until I started seeing rust spots appearing this winter with salt. But it works great nonetheless. $500 though..


----------



## unit28

Use the Fluid film on my lesco spedr
It's 15 yrs old


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

5°F

Partly Cloudy

Dark


----------



## SnowGuy73

Damn you guys were busy last night, I ease sleeping by 19:30.


----------



## SnowGuy73

5, breezy, clearing. 

Shakopee. 

05:21


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS has me at 1-3" after 03:00 and an additional inch during the day Saturday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu has me at 1.29" night and day.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

Deershack;1725838 said:


> Finally got shelves up and all my ammo stacked and inventoried. Didn't realize just how much I had. Only thing I have less then 1K rounds for are .270, 762x54R and .556. Need about 200 rds of each to meet my goals. Hope the prices keep falling.


You have a Mosin Nagant?


----------



## unit28

banonea;1725796 said:


> Thank you for the well wishes for my sister, she is ok, banged up but ok. going to be sore as hell but it could have been worse, the ditch she went into was 15' deep but full of snow. BTW, did you know you can launch a deer about 200' into the ditch with a western V plow...... I do now. was going to get her husband last night and hit a deer with the new truck at about 70mph and it FLEW. thank god for the plow or the truck would be totaled. there was 9 deer and I only hit one so I was lucky. that should take care of all the bad juju, they say it comes in 3, I had the bumper, I hit a garbage can on Tuesday night plowing and broke the drivers tail light :crying: and then a deer last night..... so we are good, right:laughing:


Glad your sis is doing ok.
That's very very good to hear


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Guess I'd better remind my customers they need to call for drift cleanup.

Checked a bank a mile from my one property that called and the drive through was drifted in. Don't know why they didn't call yesterday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1725925 said:


> Guess I'd better remind my customers they need to call for drift cleanup.
> 
> Checked a bank a mile from my one property that called and the drive through was drifted in. Don't know why they didn't call yesterday.


I don't know.... Maybe they resigned to the fact you suck as a contractor??


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;1725854 said:


> Must have been having a fire sale


I'm sure something was a blaze last night

MINNESOTA. CONDITIONS WILL IMPROVE BY MID MORNING.

ANOTHER BURST OF SNOW AND WIND IS EXPECTED TONIGHT INTO SATURDAY WHEN ANOTHER SYSTEM DROPS DOWN OUT OF CANADA. FAR WESTERN AND SOUTHERN MINNESOTA WILL ONLY SEE AN INCH OR TWO OF SNOW...BUT WINDS BETWEEN 30 AND 45 MPH ARE EXPECTED ON SATURDAY CREATING AREAS OF BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW. FARTHER NORTH AND EAST...NEAR THE I-94 CORRIDOR...BLUSTERY WINDS AND A FEW INCHES OF NEW SNOW COULD MAKE FOR DIFFICULT TRAVEL LATE TONIGHT INTO SATURDAY.

Looks like that high side of 3/4" is likely near owatonna


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1725926 said:


> I don't know.... Maybe they resigned to the fact you suck as a contractor??


Listen pal, I don't know who you think you are, but unless you sit in on the meetings or are typing out the agreements I think it's a little difficult for you to be throwing out accusations like that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1725929 said:


> Listen pal, I don't know who you think you are, but unless you sit in on the meetings or are typing out the agreements I think it's a little difficult for you to be throwing out accusations like that.


Most guys I know in the business would have done a site check and taken care of it. If you'd get off your ass and take care of your customers maybe you wouldn't have so many calls and emails.


----------



## SnowGuy73

............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1725930 said:


> Most guys I know in the business would have done a site check and taken care of it. If you'd get off your ass and take care of your customers maybe you wouldn't have so many calls and emails.


If my customers would read their agreement that THEY agreed to, 97% of the time we are within terms of the agreement.

Yes, there are times when we are not, but we take care of the situations at no charge. Sometimes there are instances out of your control. Anyone with common sense knows that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1725932 said:


> If my customers would read their agreement that THEY agreed to, 97% of the time we are within terms of the agreement.
> 
> Yes, there are times when we are not, but we take care of the situations at no charge. Sometimes there are instances out of your control. Anyone with common sense knows that.


Well, it looks to me like you've not off more than you can handle. Maybe drop some work and you'll have happier customers and not be so stressed.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1725933 said:


> Well, it looks to me like you've not off more than you can handle. Maybe drop some work and you'll have happier customers and not be so stressed.


Boy, thanks for that deep insight. You really think I haven't thought of that?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1725935 said:


> Boy, thanks for that deep insight. You really think I haven't thought of that?


With all the posts you have about your customers complaining, sure makes a guy wonder.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1725936 said:


> With all the posts you have about your customers complaining, sure makes a guy wonder.


I would say with them acreage we cover, the complaint ratio isn't out of line, I just post them here.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1725872 said:


> Anyone selling a walk behind spreader or know the best place to pick one up for a decent dealk


J Thomas has them for 200 or so.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1725937 said:


> I would say with them acreage we cover, the complaint ratio isn't out of line, I just post them here.


Well whatever, I guess I'll just wish you luck with this next 4" at 6 am.

Maybe for you it works that it's on a Saturday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1725939 said:


> Well whatever, I guess I'll just wish you luck with this next 4" at 6 am.
> 
> Maybe for you it works that it's on a Saturday.


I won't lie. It'll help on scheduling.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1725928 said:


> I'm sure something was a blaze last night
> 
> MINNESOTA. CONDITIONS WILL IMPROVE BY MID MORNING.
> 
> ANOTHER BURST OF SNOW AND WIND IS EXPECTED TONIGHT INTO SATURDAY WHEN ANOTHER SYSTEM DROPS DOWN OUT OF CANADA. FAR WESTERN AND SOUTHERN MINNESOTA WILL ONLY SEE AN INCH OR TWO OF SNOW...BUT WINDS BETWEEN 30 AND 45 MPH ARE EXPECTED ON SATURDAY CREATING AREAS OF BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW. FARTHER NORTH AND EAST...NEAR THE I-94 CORRIDOR...BLUSTERY WINDS AND A FEW INCHES OF NEW SNOW COULD MAKE FOR DIFFICULT TRAVEL LATE TONIGHT INTO SATURDAY.
> 
> Looks like that high side of 3/4" is likely near owatonna


So why does news have 1-2 for Friday night and 1-2 for Saturday day? Did something shift because they just kept dropping g the totals and now they are way up?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I think lwnmnr needs a room in st peter for a while


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1725938 said:


> J Thomas has them for 200 or so.


Or check out the Snowex one that Stonebrooke sells. Its outrageously priced but I hear really good things.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1725941 said:


> So why does news have 1-2 for Friday night and 1-2 for Saturday day? Did something shift because they just kept dropping g the totals and now they are way up?


I know the timing changed. I thought this was supposed to be a Friday evening event. Now its pretty much early Saturday morning into the afternoon.


----------



## wenzelosllc

So here's a question that may have been asked and I'm sure I knew the answer at one point but,

How does a forecast figure there's a 50% chance of snow when hourly it's never more than 10%?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1725944 said:


> I know the timing changed. I thought this was supposed to be a Friday evening event. Now its pretty much early Saturday morning into the afternoon.


Yeah, it must be slowing down.

Since Wednesday, it's been "mainly after midnight" for areas around where I live.

The new update is "mainly after 1 am" with 1-2" on Saturday.

Before it was "less than 1/2 inch" on Saturday.

But remember folks, "Saturday" starts at 4 am on Saturday for NWS, so 1-2" might fall by 6 am. Just because it says 1-2" on Saturday doesn't mean it's going to be snowing at 8 am.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Are any of you, or do any of you guys know someone that does ice dam removal?

Gonna sell my steamer too.

New last year.

All the hoses, high end electrical cords, everything. Might as well be new, I have about 20 hours on it.










I've decided to stop trying to do all these side projects / jobs and just focus on the maintenance (like I was talking last night).

Gonna bail on the firewood, it's just too much work for what you actually get paid for.

Summer maintenance, winter maintenance, that's it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

wenzelosllc;1725953 said:


> So here's a question that may have been asked and I'm sure I knew the answer at one point but,
> 
> How does a forecast figure there's a 50% chance of snow when hourly it's never more than 10%?


What location are you talking about? Zip code wise?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like the peak of the snow is at 6 am. WHEEEEE!!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

And yes, I'm coming after YOU SnowGuy73!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Plus I wanted guys to wake up and think "holy crap!??!?! what happened last night that there are 3 pages?!?!?!?"

Although that's somewhat the norm now anytime you're away for more than 20 minutes.


----------



## wenzelosllc

LwnmwrMan22;1725955 said:


> Are any of you, or do any of you guys know someone that does ice dam removal?
> 
> Gonna sell my steamer too.
> 
> New last year.
> 
> All the hoses, high end electrical cords, everything. Might as well be new, I have about 20 hours on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've decided to stop trying to do all these side projects / jobs and just focus on the maintenance (like I was talking last night).
> 
> Gonna bail on the firewood, it's just too much work for what you actually get paid for.
> 
> Summer maintenance, winter maintenance, that's it.


How much you looking at for the steamer?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Less than 300 to Snowguy... plus now that he only posts before he SS&S's should have this in no time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

wenzelosllc;1725962 said:


> How much you looking at for the steamer?


$3,000

42" wand, 300' (I think I remember right) of hose, high end 75' electrical cord.

I'm serious when I say it has 20 hours on it.

I bought it to do a bunch of ice dams last spring, had about 3 weeks lined up, and after the first group of townhomes the management company bailed on the rest.

It cost me more in work comp than what I made, and as I said in my previous post, I'm just going back to streamlining the operations.

If you didn't know, American Pressure is in.... Hopkins? St. Louis Park? Right in that area. So it's local if you need other parts or more hose.

I will also refer whoever buys it to my customers.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1725941 said:


> So why does news have 1-2 for Friday night and 1-2 for Saturday day? Did something shift because they just kept dropping g the totals and now they are way up?


SSS was saying last night it's trending more west.


----------



## CityGuy

Going to be a long day. Go through your trucks and check for loose bolts and missing pins.


----------



## wenzelosllc

LwnmwrMan22;1725965 said:


> If you didn't know, American Pressure is in.... Hopkins? St. Louis Park? Right in that area. So it's local if you need other parts or more hose.


I'm fairly familiar with American Pressure. They do all the pressure washers for Marsden over at Target Field.

I'll have to mull it over. Sounds like a pretty good unit for that price.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1725963 said:


> Less than 300 to Snowguy... plus now that he only posts before he SS&S's should have this in no time.


You can have it if its that important to you.

Haha, I have better things to do!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1725926 said:


> I don't know.... Maybe they resigned to the fact you suck as a contractor??


Hahaha... I love these arguments


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1725928 said:


> I'm sure something was a blaze last night
> 
> MINNESOTA. CONDITIONS WILL IMPROVE BY MID MORNING.
> 
> ANOTHER BURST OF SNOW AND WIND IS EXPECTED TONIGHT INTO SATURDAY WHEN ANOTHER SYSTEM DROPS DOWN OUT OF CANADA. FAR WESTERN AND SOUTHERN MINNESOTA WILL ONLY SEE AN INCH OR TWO OF SNOW...BUT WINDS BETWEEN 30 AND 45 MPH ARE EXPECTED ON SATURDAY CREATING AREAS OF BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW. FARTHER NORTH AND EAST...NEAR THE I-94 CORRIDOR...BLUSTERY WINDS AND A FEW INCHES OF NEW SNOW COULD MAKE FOR DIFFICULT TRAVEL LATE TONIGHT INTO SATURDAY.
> 
> Looks like that high side of 3/4" is likely near owatonna


Where have I heard the I-94 corridor thing before...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1725985 said:


> Where have I heard the I-94 corridor thing before...


Oh... Maybe the whole month of December?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1725987 said:


> Oh... Maybe the whole month of December?


Yeah, that's it... they should really consider moving that friggin road if the storms just follow it...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yuhas says 1-3" by noon tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

You guys see Kelsey this morning?

Wow! I'd love to see her in that outfit, add some thick rim glasses...... Ya baby!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Marler had the futurecast showing mainly flurries by about 07:00 tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Weather channel is saying about the same as what 9 showed. 1-3" over night and the less than 1" tomorrow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1725991 said:


> Marler had the futurecast showing mainly flurries by about 07:00 tomorrow.


So does the hourly on NWS.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1725990 said:


> You guys see Kelsey this morning?
> 
> Wow! I'd love to see her in that outfit, add some thick rim glasses...... Ya baby!


Nope but just turned it on to take a look.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1725994 said:


> So does the hourly on NWS.


Mine isn't working again this morning...


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1725997 said:


> Nope but just turned it on to take a look.


you'll like!


----------



## qualitycut




----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1725999 said:


> you'll like!


It looks like Christmas


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1726001 said:


> It looks like Christmas


It looks delicious!


----------



## qualitycut

Ooo the hot fsn north girl was on


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1726009 said:


> Ooo the hot fsn north girl was on


Damn, missed it!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak's latest.


----------



## SnowGuy73

And this one...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Figures... Gymnastics Meet at the Middle School, Archery Meet at the Senior High.

Need to have both schools done by 8 am.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1726022 said:


> Figures... Gymnastics Meet at the Middle School, Archery Meet at the Senior High.
> 
> Need to have both schools done by 8 am.


For Monday? Geez no respect for MLK


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1726024 said:


> For Monday? Geez no respect for MLK


They have a dream... that snow will be cleared by 8am


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1726022 said:


> Figures... Gymnastics Meet at the Middle School, Archery Meet at the Senior High.
> 
> Need to have both schools done by 8 am.


That ONLY gives you 44 hrs if its done by noon Saturday


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1726024 said:


> For Monday? Geez no respect for MLK


No, tomorrow (Saturday).

Both all day events.

We will have to open them up, then plow them again.

Will plow the schools 4 times this week.

That's not easy on the budget.

At least I don't have padded hours.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1726028 said:


> They have a dream... that snow will be cleared by 8am


Unless your contractor is lwnmrr, then you have a nightmare. Lol


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1726030 said:


> No, tomorrow (Saturday).


Well according to the news 1-2 by am and maybe another inch by noon


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1726032 said:


> Well according to the news 1-2 by am and maybe another inch by noon


Yeah but...... according to Novak, 4+", and he's the only one that nailed Tuesday's snow (other than Unit)

No offense to SSS, but he was only at 2.9" for Tuesday.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1726035 said:


> Yeah but...... according to Novak, 4+", and he's the only one that nailed Tuesday's snow (other than Unit)
> 
> No offense to SSS, but he was only at 2.9" for Tuesday.


I ended up with 3.25 so sss was damn close


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS has me at just under 5" by tomorrow night on the hourlys.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1726042 said:


> NWS has me at just under 5" by tomorrow night on the hourlys.


Mine are at 3.3


----------



## jimslawnsnow

my nws has 2.9" but i think it will be closer to 2"


----------



## jimslawnsnow

accu has me at 1.06" for tonight and none tomorrow


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1725825 said:


> You meant West right?


I did mean west.



LwnmwrMan22;1725930 said:


> Most guys I know in the business would have done a site check and taken care of it. If you'd get off your ass and take care of your customers maybe you wouldn't have so many calls and emails.


Stop being so hard on that guy.



LwnmwrMan22;1725957 said:


> Looks like the peak of the snow is at 6 am. WHEEEEE!!!!!!


Perfect!



Hamelfire;1725970 said:


> SSS was saying last night it's trending more west.


Thanks for noticing.


SnowGuy73;1725982 said:


> You can have it if its that important to you.
> 
> Haha, I have better things to do!


Apparently not this morning. 



LwnmwrMan22;1726035 said:


> Yeah but...... according to Novak, 4+", and he's the only one that nailed Tuesday's snow (other than Unit)
> 
> No offense to SSS, but he was only at 2.9" for Tuesday.





qualitycut;1726038 said:


> I ended up with 3.25 so sss was damn close


2.9 was way closer than 0" or 1" like the news said that night.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1726049 said:


> Mine are at 3.3


If I'm reading it right I am at 1.8"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1726053 said:


> I did mean west.
> 
> Stop being so hard on that guy.
> 
> Perfect!
> 
> Thanks for noticing.
> 
> Apparently not this morning.
> 
> 2.9 was way closer than 0" or 1" like the news said that night.


You waste so much with your power quotes.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Although my phone says different from the website, that's at 3.1".


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1726053 said:


> I did mean west.
> 
> Stop being so hard on that guy.
> 
> Perfect!
> 
> Thanks for noticing.
> 
> Apparently not this morning.
> 
> 2.9 was way closer than 0" or 1" like the news said that night.


Nice multi-quote


----------



## SnowGuy73

This morning I have nothing to do until later, I have to go to the DMV and get my new CDL with the health card thingy on it or whatever.... I don't know, something about self certifying...


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1726049 said:


> Mine are at 3.3


Me too. 3.3"

New NAM is even more west. 3-11 a.m. MN/Wisc. border and points West. 3-4".


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1726060 said:


> This morning I have nothing to do until later, I have to go to the DMV and get my new CDL with the health card thingy on it or whatever.... I don't know, something about self certifying...


Yea they need a health card on file now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1726056 said:


> You waste so much with your power quotes.


I know but if I quote one at a time Ill have to go back like 9 pages to find out where I left off.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1726063 said:


> Yea they need a health card on file now.


I've heard it doesn't take very long at all. I think you have until the 30th, which reminds me I need to get over there and do it.


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;1726051 said:


> my nws has 2.9" but i think it will be closer to 2"


if you get that
then the low track will be coming from ndak...imo.

It'll happen east of rchst

need to check their fcst


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1726062 said:


> Me too. 3.3"
> 
> New NAM is even more west. 3-11 a.m. MN/Wisc. border and points West. 3-4".


I'm on board with this westward movement. KEEP IT GOING!!!

that one almost has me out of it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1726067 said:


> I've heard it doesn't take very long at all. I think you have until the 30th, which reminds me I need to get over there and do it.


Ya, I just thought of it last night. Figured I better go do it before I forget again.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1726067 said:


> I've heard it doesn't take very long at all. I think you have until the 30th, which reminds me I need to get over there and do it.


So what now?

You need to take your health card to the DMV?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1726069 said:


> I'm on board with this westward movement. KEEP IT GOING!!!
> 
> that one almost has me out of it.


Its just the NAM. Who knows.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1726071 said:


> So what now?
> 
> You need to take your health card to the DMV?


Yes. Pretty much want it on file electronically so when they pull you over they can pull it up. There were other reasons as well that I learned about at DOT class last year. But I forgot them.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1726072 said:


> Its just the NAM. Who knows.


I have approval of about 30 hours of snow hauling/placement at my schools.

Perfect 3 day weekend to do it with MLK Jr. Day.

Would rather do that than plow.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1726075 said:


> Yes. Pretty much want it on file electronically so when they pull you over they can pull it up. There were other reasons as well that I learned about at DOT class last year. But I forgot them.


Probably all worthless, I'm sure they will still ask for it when pulled over.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1726075 said:


> Yes. Pretty much want it on file electronically so when they pull you over they can pull it up. There were other reasons as well that I learned about at DOT class last year. But I forgot them.


Probably so the driver can't say "oh, the office says they keep it".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1726077 said:


> Probably all worthless, I'm sure they will still ask for it when pulled over.


Right. Mine expires at the end of Feb. I'm not going to go in today, then in 6 weeks. I'll just keep mine in my wallet and worry about it when I'm stopped.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh, and I liked the DOT sting page on FB. Oh my goodness some of the responses on there are


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1726077 said:


> Probably all worthless, I'm sure they will still ask for it when pulled over.


I wish I could remember more about it. Pretty sure the cards will be obsolete. From now on only doctors that sign up to do these will be allowed and the records will be submitted electronically. So if you usually go to the family doctor or the chiropractor for the card you better make sure they are still able to do them.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I like when I run in place and my moobs jiggle.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1726083 said:


> Oh, and I liked the DOT sting page on FB. Oh my goodness some of the responses on there are


That page really isn't what I thought it was going to be.

"There is a trooper sitting at the Wendy's off of Cliff Rd. and 35E"....... ok, and...!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1726089 said:


> That page really isn't what I thought it was going to be.
> 
> "There is a trooper sitting at the Wendy's off of Cliff Rd. and 35E"....... ok, and...!


Right. More semi drivers talking about when the scales are open.

Which.... I suppose if I was a driver it would be nice to know when the scales are open.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1726089 said:


> That page really isn't what I thought it was going to be.
> 
> "There is a trooper sitting at the Wendy's off of Cliff Rd. and 35E"....... ok, and...!


Its helped me avoid them


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1726093 said:


> Right. More semi drivers talking about when the scales are open.
> 
> Which.... I suppose if I was a driver it would be nice to know when the scales are open.


True......


----------



## OC&D

Lawn Enforcer;1725916 said:


> You have a Mosin Nagant?


I've got a Mosin. I'll probably buy another if I happen by one for the right price as well!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1726094 said:


> Its helped me avoid them


I have no need to avoid troopers, I do like to avoid the pre-planned "sting" locations though. Eats up some time in your day.


----------



## SnowGuy73

No john dee update as of yet.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1726100 said:


> No john dee update as of yet.


Better hit refresh.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1726104 said:


> Better hit refresh.


touché......


----------



## SnowGuy73

He is thinking we will only have an inch by 07:00 tomorrow?....


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1726098 said:


> I have no need to avoid troopers, I do like to avoid the pre-planned "sting" locations though. Eats up some time in your day.


Yea that's what's usually posted hid the dot locations when I see it


----------



## skorum03

Anyone know what next weekend is looking like as far as snow goes? I know nothing would be accurate, but any speculation...?


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1726108 said:


> He is thinking we will only have an inch by 07:00 tomorrow?....


That's what the locals were saying as well


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1726110 said:


> Anyone know what next weekend is looking like as far as snow goes? I know nothing would be accurate, but any speculation...?


My guess, just a guess but it may or may not snow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;1726110 said:


> Anyone know what next weekend is looking like as far as snow goes? I know nothing would be accurate, but any speculation...?


Snow Wednesday Night.
Snow Saturday into Sunday. Don't hold me to it, its kinda far out. But that would be where John dee get us in the 4-8" in his 5-10 day.

**And John dee looks a little delayed with the 7 a.m .thing. It sure looks like it will start over night and go into the morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1726108 said:


> He is thinking we will only have an inch by 07:00 tomorrow?....


He is thinking less. That's the light blue.

NWS has snow in St. Paul, mainly after 3 am.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1726067 said:


> I've heard it doesn't take very long at all. I think you have until the 30th, which reminds me I need to get over there and do it.


me three. dad said it only took about 10 minutes


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1726111 said:


> That's what the locals were saying as well


Earlier 9 had the accumulating snow done by 07:00 and then just flurries there after. I guess that changed, I haven't been watching.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1726119 said:


> me three. dad said it only took about 10 minutes


I will let you guys know here after I'm done.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1726068 said:


> if you get that
> then the low track will be coming from ndak...imo.
> 
> It'll happen east of rchst
> 
> need to check their fcst


but im west of rochester. so that means lower totals for me?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1726120 said:


> Earlier 9 had the accumulating snow done by 07:00 and then just flurries there after. I guess that changed, I haven't been watching.


9 just showed it should be done by 2 now.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

nws has it snowing til close to noon here. then blowing snow after that


----------



## SSS Inc.

Everything looks like 3-11 a.m with the heaviest around 6 like lwnmrw said. That's been the only thing consistent for the last three days.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1726128 said:


> Everything looks like 3-11 a.m with the heaviest around 6 like lwnmrw said. That's been the only thing consistent for the last three days.


That fits perfectly into my schedule.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1726124 said:


> 9 just showed it should be done by 2 now.


Jesus... This is going to drag out all day.

I guess I will get drunk tonight then!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1726132 said:


> Jesus... This is going to drag out all day.
> 
> I guess I will get drunk tonight then!


might as well I am going to the water park.


----------



## Greenery

SnowGuy73;1725982 said:


> Haha, I have better things to do!


Judging by your post count, I would agree.


----------



## Green Grass

greenery;1726135 said:


> Judging by your post count, I would agree.


Hey some times we get on here and talk to ourselves.


----------



## SnowGuy73

greenery;1726135 said:


> Judging by your post count, I would agree.


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1726035 said:


> Yeah but...... according to Novak, 4+", and he's the only one that nailed Tuesday's snow (other than Unit)
> 
> No offense to SSS, but he was only at 2.9" for Tuesday.


I only saw 3" nothing at 4"

Way to go Nowak weather. Plus the squares on maps are easier to decipher. Anybody confirm the explosion by FLake


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1726133 said:


> might as well I am going to the water park.


That will be fun.


----------



## SnowGuy73

.............................


----------



## SnowGuy73

greenery;1726143 said:


> Anybody confirm the explosion by FLake


Nothing that I have seen.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1726140 said:


> Hey some times we get on here and talk to ourselves.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

greenery;1726143 said:


> I only saw 3" nothing at 4"
> 
> Way to go Nowak weather. Plus the squares on maps are easier to decipher. Anybody confirm the explosion by FLake


Sorry. Had Taco Bell last night. My bad.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1726151 said:


> Nothing that I have seen.


lwnmwrman going off the deep end?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1726156 said:


> lwnmwrman going off the deep end?


My W. 7th property had a fire yesterday.... Maybe someone trying to sabotage my properties?


----------



## Greenery

SnowGuy73;1726151 said:


> Nothing that I have seen.


Snow explosion, last snowfall, as predicted on the Nowak map.


----------



## DDB

SnowGuy73;1726147 said:


> .............................


Seems to Far East compared to the models?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

greenery;1726159 said:


> Snow explosion, last snowfall, as predicted on the Nowak map.


Oooohhhhh..... I was thinking literal.

Trying to Google Forest Lake explosion and get nothing.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1726158 said:


> My W. 7th property had a fire yesterday.... Maybe someone trying to sabotage my properties?


9:30p St Paul 8xx 7th St W Kitchen fire


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1726163 said:


> Oooohhhhh..... I was thinking literal.
> 
> Trying to Google Forest Lake explosion and get nothing.


I never thought of snow and explosion going together I only think fire and explosion.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1726164 said:


> 9:30p St Paul 8xx 7th St W Kitchen fire


Wait. Was that for ..... Wednesday night?

Maintenance guy said Thursday morning.


----------



## DDB

I'm buying new plow for my skid S650 and I'm trying to decided between a Boss straight edge with wings or a 10' Kage plow. The Kage is nice but the price is much higher compared to the Boss. ($3600 vs $6200). Anyone know what the angle is on the Boss wings and if they do a good job holding a lot snow?


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1726166 said:


> Wait. Was that for ..... Wednesday night?
> 
> Maintenance guy said Thursday morning.


it is listed and PM but after reading everything with it my guess is it should say 9:30 AM


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1726163 said:


> Oooohhhhh..... I was thinking literal.
> 
> Trying to Google Forest Lake explosion and get nothing.


I was looking at all my normal sources as well.


----------



## qualitycut

DDB;1726169 said:


> I'm buying new plow for my skid S650 and I'm trying to decided between a Boss straight edge with wings or a 10' Kage plow. The Kage is nice but the price is much higher compared to the Boss. ($3600 vs $6200). Anyone know what the angle is on the Boss wings and if they do a good job holding a lot snow?


I'm sure they would work like a blizzard or wodeout. Probably add 6 inches on each side


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1726170 said:


> it is listed and PM but after reading everything with it my guess is it should say 9:30 AM


Maintenance guy said it was started by a cat kicking something over onto the stove. His face was like.... 

The residents were  cause there was 2" of water in the halls from the sprinklers.

When the maintenance guy saw it, all he could do was 

I just  and nodded while listening to the story.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

DDB;1726169 said:


> I'm buying new plow for my skid S650 and I'm trying to decided between a Boss straight edge with wings or a 10' Kage plow. The Kage is nice but the price is much higher compared to the Boss. ($3600 vs $6200). Anyone know what the angle is on the Boss wings and if they do a good job holding a lot snow?


How 'bout you sell your S650 and buy my Cat 246c with a 9' Boss on it already?


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1726163 said:


> Oooohhhhh..... I was thinking literal.
> 
> Trying to Google Forest Lake explosion and get nothing.


Yeah I figured I better throw that out their before everyone got all googely


----------



## OC&D

DDB;1726169 said:


> I'm buying new plow for my skid S650 and I'm trying to decided between a Boss straight edge with wings or a 10' Kage plow. The Kage is nice but the price is much higher compared to the Boss. ($3600 vs $6200). Anyone know what the angle is on the Boss wings and if they do a good job holding a lot snow?


No reference for the Boss, but a buddy has a Kage and loves it.

If you're considering a straight blade with wings I'd try to find a used Leo and have Truck Utilities add wings to it. I ran across one on craigslist with a mounting plate for a skid for like $1500, and wings wouldn't probably cost more than $500.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

What happened to the male model tryouts on The Price is Right?


----------



## Greenery

Green Grass;1726165 said:


> I never thought of snow and explosion going together I only think fire and explosion.


Yup they are actually a common occurence,

They happen when a contratctor gets so fed up (LWMRMAN) that they get a huge running start at full steam ahead at the nearest snow pile. 
Pretty sure theirs a video of it on youtube.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1726175 said:


> Maintenance guy said it was started by a cat kicking something over onto the stove. His face was like....
> 
> The residents were  cause there was 2" of water in the halls from the sprinklers.
> 
> When the maintenance guy saw it, all he could do was
> 
> I just  and nodded while listening to the story.


I am sure you  really big! That is why people shouldn't have cats.


----------



## Green Grass

it is getting quiet in here.


----------



## Green Grass

Green Grass;1726194 said:


> it is getting quiet in here.


you may have to start talking to yourself.


----------



## Green Grass

Green Grass;1726196 said:


> you may have to start talking to yourself.


but then you will be like lwnmwrman.


----------



## Green Grass

Green Grass;1726197 said:


> but then you will be like lwnmwrman.


well at least you are not fancy pants.Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1726197 said:


> but then you will be like lwnmwrman.


No, to be like me, you need to call yourself out.


----------



## Green Grass

Green Grass;1726198 said:


> well at least you are not fancy pants.Thumbs Up


That is true. I wonder what happened to my Christmas tree that used to be behind my house.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1726200 said:


> No, to be like me, you need to call yourself out.


I guess that is true but I don't know what I should call myself out on.


----------



## Green Grass

Green Grass;1726203 said:


> I guess that is true but I don't know what I should call myself out on.


You could get up off your butt and do some cleaning around the house!


----------



## Green Grass

Green Grass;1726215 said:


> You could get up off your butt and do some cleaning around the house!


No thanks that doesn't sound like fun. But SSS did it and he got lucky we think.


----------



## Green Grass

Green Grass;1726216 said:


> No thanks that doesn't sound like fun. But SSS did it and he got lucky we think.


I don't know if lucky is the proper term his house will be full of little girls today.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1726053 said:


> I did mean west.
> 
> Stop being so hard on that guy.
> 
> Perfect!
> 
> Thanks for noticing.
> 
> Apparently not this morning.
> 
> 2.9 was way closer than 0" or 1" like the news said that night.


Way to multi quote. Thumbs UpThumbs Up

Now tell me how you did it?


----------



## CityGuy

1-3 tonight and .5 tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

The self certify took about 20 minutes.... 19 standing in line and a minute to do the paper work and them to make a copy of my card. 

If yours expires soon I would suggest you go and have a physical done now and then go to certify. I will have to come back in two months and do this again I guess because that is when mine will expire.


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## SnowGuy73

Sorry for the crappy picture. ^^^^^


----------



## NBI Lawn

Anyone familiar with Larson Outdoor out of Elk River?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1726229 said:


>


guess I better go do it next week.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1726119 said:


> me three. dad said it only took about 10 minutes


I don't need one for work but do keep getting it anyway. I did it last year and filled out some form they sent in???? Do I need to go in and do it again?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1726140 said:


> Hey some times we get on here and talk to ourselves.


I do it all the time. Just like Lwn.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1726175 said:


> Maintenance guy said it was started by a cat kicking something over onto the stove. His face was like....
> 
> The residents were  cause there was 2" of water in the halls from the sprinklers.
> 
> When the maintenance guy saw it, all he could do was
> 
> I just  and nodded while listening to the story.


You get a call to same the hallways?


----------



## SSS Inc.

At target getting last minute supplies before the 8 yr olds take over my house . Put a bunch of hearts on the ice rink this morning. Looks a little girly now. I'll report on target later. And I heard nowak has a new map coming.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1726194 said:



> it is getting quiet in here.


Some of us are at work trying to catch up.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1726225 said:


> Way to multi quote. Thumbs UpThumbs Up
> 
> Now tell me how you did it?


Can't do it on mobile


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1726202 said:


> That is true. I wonder what happened to my Christmas tree that used to be behind my house.


I told you it went through the jerks window last night.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1726223 said:


> I don't know if lucky is the proper term his house will be full of little girls today.


You have a lot to learn from LWN.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1726239 said:


> Can't do it on mobile


Damn.............................


----------



## CityGuy

NBI Lawn;1726231 said:


> Anyone familiar with Larson Outdoor out of Elk River?


Name rings a bell but I can't place it. Maybe just seen them on the road.


----------



## qualitycut

NBI Lawn;1726231 said:


> Anyone familiar with Larson Outdoor out of Elk River?


No but what did they do to piss you off?


----------



## CityGuy

Hey Quality talked to my buddy, the lieut. at IGH again. Says he saw your app and without getting in trouble hinted around at hiring. Looks like June or so at this point. They want to finish this training class and get them on their feet.


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1726106 said:


> touché......


Wtf is with the snow on Mon & Tues?!  I still want to go up north on Sunday


----------



## NBI Lawn

qualitycut;1726252 said:


> No but what did they do to piss you off?


Haven't done anything to me. They owe a friend a good chunk of change (~$9-10,000) but wont pay up. Trying to see if anyone else is having an issue with getting paid.


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1726256 said:


> Wtf is with the snow on Mon & Tues?!  I still want to go up north on Sunday


Told you all last week that I am on call this weekend. It always snows when I am on call. Or at least until 700 am monday.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1726238 said:


> Some of us are at work trying to catch up.


we all know you are not working!


----------



## BossPlow614

NBI Lawn;1726231 said:


> Anyone familiar with Larson Outdoor out of Elk River?


I believe they plow the cub foods along with several stores adjoining it in Champlin.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1726266 said:


> we all know you are not working!


I was told to check the nuts and bolts on my truck 

Iwas reading the last 4 pages to get all caught up.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1726266 said:


> we all know you are not working!


And trying to pad my lead.............


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1726262 said:


> Told you all last week that I am on call this weekend. It always snows when I am on call. Or at least until 700 am monday.


I am going to call in slick spots all over town!!


----------



## CityGuy

So 1800 by the end of the weekend out of the question?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1726270 said:


> I am going to call in slick spots all over town!!


GO for it. I know whos out and about and they deserve to have to work for the first time in their career.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1726253 said:


> Hey Quality talked to my buddy, the lieut. at IGH again. Says he saw your app and without getting in trouble hinted around at hiring. Looks like June or so at this point. They want to finish this training class and get them on their feet.


Thanks I shouldn't have procrastinated so long would have been nice to get them in mostly during the winter. Thanks again.


----------



## Green Grass

NBI Lawn;1726231 said:


> Anyone familiar with Larson Outdoor out of Elk River?


I have heard of Larson Lawnscape out of Mound but nobody out of Elk River.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1726268 said:


> I was told to check the nuts and bolts on my truck
> 
> Iwas reading the last 4 pages to get all caught up.


check the loose nut behind the wheel.


----------



## CityGuy

2

Wc -9

Winds NW 6

bright out.


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1726273 said:


> GO for it. I know whos out and about and they deserve to have to work for the first time in their career.


And that's what I hate about municipalities, some of the guys barely do a thing yet they still get paid $25+/hr.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1726275 said:


> I have heard of Larson Lawnscape out of Mound but nobody out of Elk River.


Google them I did. I new I had seen that truck before.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1726274 said:


> Thanks I shouldn't have procrastinated so long would have been nice to get them in mostly during the winter. Thanks again.


No problem.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Holy yoga pants. Some varieties I have never seen before. Green you need to come here when you're at the water park.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1726274 said:


> Thanks I shouldn't have procrastinated so long would have been nice to get them in mostly during the winter. Thanks again.


Just remember that the first year is rough with all the training but then it gets easier after that.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1726277 said:


> check the loose nut behind the wheel.


Which wheel? Their a lot here at the shop.


----------



## qualitycut

NBI Lawn;1726259 said:


> Haven't done anything to me. They owe a friend a good chunk of change (~$9-10,000) but wont pay up. Trying to see if anyone else is having an issue with getting paid.


Wow that's bs. What's their reason?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1726233 said:


> I don't need one for work but do keep getting it anyway. I did it last year and filled out some form they sent in???? Do I need to go in and do it again?


I think you only need to do it everytime you renew your health card.

I think...


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1726285 said:


> Just remember that the first year is rough with all the training but then it gets easier after that.


Yea but I think its something I will hopefully enjoy learning about.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1726283 said:


> Holy yoga pants. Some varieties I have never seen before. Green you need to come here when you're at the water park.


may have to stop for some snacks!!


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1726279 said:


> And that's what I hate about municipalities, some of the guys barely do a thing yet they still get paid $25+/hr.


This guy is almost 70. Still here. Doesn't want to do anything but work on street signs. He says his plow route is the hardest in the city but it is the smallest and he is always the last one in. We often have to go over and finish it for him.
He just needs to go away.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1726286 said:


> Which wheel? Their a lot here at the shop.


everyone!...


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1726283 said:


> Holy yoga pants. Some varieties I have never seen before. Green you need to come here when you're at the water park.


Pics would be nice.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1726285 said:


> Just remember that the first year is rough with all the training but then it gets easier after that.


True....................


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1726291 said:


> Yea but I think its something I will hopefully enjoy learning about.


I know I enjoy every minute of it.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1726289 said:


> I think you only need to do it everytime you renew your health card.
> 
> I think...


I better call and ask for sure.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1726293 said:


> This guy is almost 70. Still here. Doesn't want to do anything but work on street signs. He says his plow route is the hardest in the city but it is the smallest and he is always the last one in. We often have to go over and finish it for him.
> He just needs to go away.


maybe he wants to die in his truck.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1726295 said:


> everyone!...


Cool not I have something to do this afternon.


----------



## Greenery

Green Grass;1726275 said:


> I have heard of Larson Lawnscape out of Mound but nobody out of Elk River.


Looks like two different companies. I went to school with the younger Larson in Mound.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yuhas says everyone a general 1-3" by tomorrow morning.

"Which will be nice because you can sleep in before you deal with it".


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1726298 said:


> I know I enjoy every minute of it.


Except that part of standing outside in the freezing cold then going in and getting warm and wet and coming out an icey mess


----------



## skorum03

Just shoveled off a deck at one of my customers houses. There was a good 16 inches of snow back there and the deck was surprisingly big compared to the size of the house. 

Sweating


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This desk guy on 5 is horrible.


----------



## Green Grass

greenery;1726303 said:


> Looks like two different companies. I went to school with the younger Larson in Mound.


I am sorry you went to Mound :waving: I may have gone there too but years after you Thumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1726300 said:


> maybe he wants to die in his truck.


He has no life, no friends and family dis owned him. Work is all he has and he has managed to piss most everyone of here and nobody wants to oro will work with him.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1726308 said:


> This desk guy on 5 is horrible.


He is a little strange.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1726306 said:


> Except that part of standing outside in the freezing cold then going in and getting warm and wet and coming out an icey mess


still wouldn't trade it for anything.


----------



## NBI Lawn

qualitycut;1726287 said:


> Wow that's bs. What's their reason?


My understanding is they don't have one. Problem is they have his equipment and are using it still.


----------



## qualitycut

NBI Lawn;1726317 said:


> My understanding is they don't have one. Problem is they have his equipment and are using it still.


So sounds like they are renting his stuff?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1726304 said:


> Yuhas says everyone a general 1-3" by tomorrow morning.
> 
> "Which will be nice because you can sleep in before you deal with it".


D'ok..........


----------



## qualitycut

Wow hotties driving all over Woodbury, maybe I should go to thier target.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NBI Lawn;1726317 said:


> My understanding is they don't have one. Problem is they have his equipment and are using it still.


I'd go friggin take it back...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1726299 said:


> I better call and ask for sure.


I read something about having a valid card on file. So that's why I'm assuming its when you recert.


----------



## OC&D

Well it looks like it's a bust for taking that class tomorrow.....flippin' snow. 

Whatever. I'm going to take wifey to the range when she gets off of work in a bit.....maybe she'll repay me later


----------



## NBI Lawn

qualitycut;1726321 said:


> So sounds like they are renting his stuff?


Yes and therer is more too it.



cbservicesllc;1726325 said:


> I'd go friggin take it back...


He tried but it isn't where he thought it would be.

On a side note he didn't ask me to post here. He told me what happened and I got curious. Better not comment anymore do to potential legal action.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1726308 said:


> This desk guy on 5 is horrible.


If its the same clown that was there yesterday I agree.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1726327 said:


> Well it looks like it's a bust for taking that class tomorrow.....flippin' snow.
> 
> Whatever. I'm going to take wifey to the range when she gets off of work in a bit.....maybe she'll repay me later


Maybe shoot a few blanks?


----------



## Green Grass

NBI Lawn;1726328 said:


> Yes and therer is more too it.
> 
> He tried but it isn't where he thought it would be.
> 
> On a side note he didn't ask me to post here. He told me what happened and I got curious. Better not comment anymore do to potential legal action.


at that point call it in stolen!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1726333 said:


> at that point call it in stolen!


As would I....


----------



## Greenery

Green Grass;1726310 said:


> I am sorry you went to Mound :waving: I may have gone there too but years after you Thumbs Up


Right..

How many years later.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1726326 said:


> I read something about having a valid card on file. So that's why I'm assuming its when you recert.


So the boss comes out and calls all of us together here just after lunch and says we just got these. Hands us a letter about the DOT card. We are supposed to fill out the form he signs it and it says we are exempt from the card. So I ask because I have one do I need to reup mine or is mine still valid till next year like it says.

His response:

No idea call the state.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1726339 said:


> So the boss comes out and calls all of us together here just after lunch and says we just got these. Hands us a letter about the DOT card. We are supposed to fill out the form he signs it and it says we are exempt from the card. So I ask because I have one do I need to reup mine or is mine still valid till next year like it says.
> 
> His response:
> 
> No idea call the state.


Hahahahah!

You better call.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1726339 said:


> So the boss comes out and calls all of us together here just after lunch and says we just got these. Hands us a letter about the DOT card. We are supposed to fill out the form he signs it and it says we are exempt from the card. So I ask because I have one do I need to reup mine or is mine still valid till next year like it says.
> 
> His response:
> 
> No idea call the state.


WTH... why is the city exempt? Not that they would ever get pulled over anyway...


----------



## Greenery

Arent state or city employs exempt of everything?

Pretty sure you could be driving your rig with only three tires and the dot would wave you by.


----------



## qualitycut

greenery;1726343 said:


> Arent state or city employs exempt of everything?
> 
> Pretty sure you could be driving your rig with only three tires and the dot would wave you by.


Its funny because that always get brought up at family functions one uncle delivers mail and the other is a higher up at ups.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1726342 said:


> WTH... why is the city exempt? Not that they would ever get pulled over anyway...


I have no idea. I have always thought it would just be better from both city and fire side to have one if something ever did happen.


----------



## SnowGuy73

greenery;1726343 said:


> Arent state or city employs exempt of everything?
> 
> Pretty sure you could be driving your rig with only three tires and the dot would wave you by.


I could see that.


----------



## mnglocker

NBI Lawn;1726259 said:


> Haven't done anything to me. They owe a friend a good chunk of change (~$9-10,000) but wont pay up. Trying to see if anyone else is having an issue with getting paid.


Oh fun.



Green Grass;1726275 said:


> I have heard of Larson Lawnscape out of Mound but nobody out of Elk River.


I just subbed 2 jobs for these guys. A friend of mine works for them, called me and asked if I could sub, seeing as they had 3 trucks down.


----------



## Greenery

I know for a fact their exempt from any kind of hard work..


They do things like checking for missing nuts and bolts.


----------



## CityGuy

greenery;1726343 said:


> Arent state or city employs exempt of everything?
> 
> Pretty sure you could be driving your rig with only three tires and the dot would wave you by.


Thats about it too.

Everyone here always says we are exement.

My response is always "until something happens then the exemption means nothing to the right attorney."


----------



## qualitycut

mnglocker;1726347 said:


> Oh fun.
> 
> I just subbed 2 jobs for these guys. A friend of mine works for them, called me and asked if I could sub, seeing as they had 3 trucks down.


O o can of worms has now been opened. Hopefully you got paid.


----------



## qualitycut

Well I'm headed to white castle all that talk last night got my mouth watering.


----------



## SSS Inc.

The health card isn't about what your driving its about the health of who's driving. I'd rather not get hit by some one eyed , color blind , tunnel visioned city worker. Stupid rule. If the rest of us have to do it , they should too.


----------



## CityGuy

greenery;1726348 said:


> I know for a fact their exempt from any kind of hard work..
> 
> They do things like checking for missing nuts and bolts.


Can't argue that...


----------



## mnglocker

qualitycut;1726350 said:


> O o can of worms has now been opened. Hopefully you got paid.


I guess we'll wait and see, they've been invoiced.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1726353 said:


> The health card isn't about what your driving its about the health of who's driving. I'd rather not get hit by some one eyed , color blind , tunnel visioned city worker. Stupid rule. If the rest of us have to do it , they should too.


I don't disagree.

Just like we can load the hell out of our trucks with salt but, you can only carry 5 ton in yours.


----------



## Green Grass

greenery;1726338 said:


> Right..
> 
> How many years later.


what year did you graduate?


----------



## Green Grass

mnglocker;1726347 said:


> Oh fun.
> 
> I just subbed 2 jobs for these guys. A friend of mine works for them, called me and asked if I could sub, seeing as they had 3 trucks down.


the one in mound or ELK river. The one in Mound I would have no worries about they are GREAT guys.


----------



## Green Grass

2 slight breeze but nice in the sun


----------



## CityGuy

5 

no wc to report


----------



## mnglocker

Green Grass;1726358 said:


> the one in mound or ELK river. The one in Mound I would have no worries about they are GREAT guys.


Larson Outdoors of Elk River.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1726349 said:


> Thats about it too.
> 
> Everyone here always says we are exement.
> 
> My response is always "until something happens then the exemption means nothing to the right attorney."


BINGO! Then the City just starts writing 0's on the check...


----------



## ryde307

mnglocker;1726355 said:


> I guess we'll wait and see, they've been invoiced.


I think it was said but 2 different companies. I do not know the ones out of mound but we do alot of work in the same area so I see them alot. Seem like they have there stuff together.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1726364 said:


> BINGO! Then the City just starts writing 0's on the check...


My thoughts exactly...


----------



## BossPlow614

ryde307;1726365 said:


> I think it was said but 2 different companies. I do not know the ones out of mound but we do alot of work in the same area so I see them alot. Seem like they have there stuff together.


Their shop/owner's house isn't far from my grandparents place in Minnetrista, when I've seen them, it looks like they have a good operation.


----------



## cbservicesllc

mnglocker;1726363 said:


> Larson Outdoors of Elk River.


I haven't heard great things about that one...


----------



## ryde307

I think it was DDB asking about the Boss plows with wings. We run a couple. They are nice but have recently decided to add kages to them. The kage fits on BOSS, Falls, and Kages plow. The wings contain snow but would be nice if they were a bit more forward. We have also bent up a few.

15 pages or so ago someone asked about spreaders. JDL has a smaller lesco made for salt that is $250 or so I think it was. They are small, and easy to use. With the lescos the fert ones have 3 holes and salt have 1 big one. The 3 hole ones tend to plug up.


----------



## CityGuy

Is gold rush new tonight?


----------



## CityGuy

Green, did you ask the wife about the ca fe?


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1726372 said:


> 15 pages or so ago someone asked about spreaders. JDL has a smaller lesco made for salt that is $250 or so I think it was. They are small, and easy to use. With the lescos the fert ones have 3 holes and salt have 1 big one. The 3 hole ones tend to plug up.


Thanks I will check it out


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1726368 said:


> Their shop/owner's house isn't far from my grandparents place in Minnetrista, when I've seen them, it looks like they have a good operation.


I think that one still has all the Wells Fargo Banks in this area... seem like a good crew... although I don't really like the "lawnscape" hybrid... just not for me...


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1726377 said:


> Green, did you ask the wife about the ca fe?


yes every Friday starts at 5


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1726374 said:


> Is gold rush new tonight?


Yes. And I saw something about it being a 2 partner continuing Monday and after Mondays they will have the dirt episode


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1726382 said:


> I think that one still has all the Wells Fargo Banks in this area... seem like a good crew... although I don't really like the "lawnscape" hybrid... just not for me...


They have like 75% of then in the metro


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1726374 said:


> Is gold rush new tonight?


Yep, sure is!


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1726382 said:


> I think that one still has all the Wells Fargo Banks in this area... seem like a good crew... although I don't really like the "lawnscape" hybrid... just not for me...


Ive seen guys on lawnsite with names like that, also not for me.


----------



## IDST

I think my toes are going to fall off. No heat in the excavator this morning


----------



## Green Grass

jagext;1726395 said:


> I think my toes are going to fall off. No heat in the excavator this morning


Might be a little chilly for that.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1726383 said:


> yes every Friday starts at 5


cool thanks


----------



## CityGuy

jagext;1726395 said:


> I think my toes are going to fall off. No heat in the excavator this morning


You have to turn the fan onfor it to warmuo. :laughing:


----------



## NBI Lawn

Green Grass;1726333 said:


> at that point call it in stolen!


Can't because they had permission to use it at one point. I don't know how it's different than renting a car but I guess it is. It would be a civil matter now.

Also just t clarify again... This is Larson Outdoor in Elk River NOT in Mound


----------



## IDST

Wouldn't be so bad if i could close the front window. I'm loading out all you lawn guys leaves. Can't see the bucket our trucks half the time with all the steam.


----------



## qualitycut

I just got an email for someone wanting snow brought to their house.hmmm


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1726426 said:


> I just got an email for someone wanting snow brought to their house.hmmm


It may be Lmn playing a joke on you


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1726426 said:


> I just got an email for someone wanting snow brought to their house.hmmm


Lwnmwrman Maybe??


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1726426 said:


> I just got an email for someone wanting snow brought to their house.hmmm


How many loads would they like and do they care if there's garbage in it. :waving:


----------



## mn-bob

qualitycut;1726426 said:


> I just got an email for someone wanting snow brought to their house.hmmm


You can have all of my snow for free .


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Nope, I was out doing an interview for a part time fill in.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

What's going on with the snow??

Now I have a "mainly after 2 am" for Stacy, dropped to 1-3" and less than an inch for tomorrow when I WAS as 2-4".


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1726444 said:


> What's going on with the snow??
> 
> Now I have a "mainly after 2 am" for Stacy, dropped to 1-3" and less than an inch for tomorrow when I WAS as 2-4".


I'm at the same, but mainly after midnight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu is down too, I'm now at 1.12".


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;1726426 said:


> I just got an email for someone wanting snow brought to their house.hmmm


We are going to haul a few sites on Sunday. We should be able to bury the house and make a ski hill. Tell me where to bring it.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1726426 said:


> I just got an email for someone wanting snow brought to their house.hmmm


Day late and a dollar short, a buddy moved out around 1100 yards last night from one of his sites


----------



## Green Grass

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1726461 said:


> Day late and a dollar short, a buddy moved out around 1100 yards last night from one of his sites


we should start dumping it at night in people we don't like yards and driveways.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1726443 said:


> Nope, I was out doing an interview for a part time fill in.


So a really part time


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1726444 said:


> What's going on with the snow??
> 
> Now I have a "mainly after 2 am" for Stacy, dropped to 10-13" and less than a foot for tomorrow when I WAS as 24-48".


Waa waa waa. You're crying when we get snow now you're crying when we aren't getting as much what's the deal?? Just can't make you happy. There I fixed it for you, ya happy now?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Green Grass;1726462 said:


> we should start dumping it at night in people we don't like yards and driveways.


Can you imagine???


----------



## BossPlow614

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1726466 said:


> Waa waa waa. You're crying when we get snow now you're crying when we aren't getting as much what's the deal?? Just can't make you happy. There I fixed it for you, ya happy now?


:laughing:

Lmn would be plowing for a month straight if that were the case.


----------



## Green Grass

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1726467 said:


> Can you imagine???


It would be awesome to see there face when they looked outside.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Green Grass;1726473 said:


> It would be awesome to see there face when they looked outside.


Even just one 30yrd load in the middle of the driveway


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1726465 said:


> So a really part time


Nope, part time, fill in. So when I need a fill in, he'll be available part of the time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1726462 said:


> we should start dumping it at night in people we don't like yards and driveways.


I plowed a buddy's drive in once. Buried the end about 5' high, 5' deep.

He worked from home. There were tire marks in the drive, so I assumed his ex had left for work.

Well.... About 3 hours later I get a phone call.... "Did you plow my drive in?".

I said, oooohhhh.... Maybe.

He said well ex had to call in sick because she couldn't get to work. He went home and shoveled it so she could get out.

He thought it was funny, but I like to believe it's why she's an ex, with that lack of a sense of humor.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1726483 said:


> I plowed a buddy's drive in once. Buried the end about 5' high, 5' deep.
> 
> He worked from home. There were tire marks in the drive, so I assumed his ex had left for work.
> 
> Well.... About 3 hours later I get a phone call.... "Did you plow my drive in?".
> 
> I said, oooohhhh.... Maybe.
> 
> He said well ex had to call in sick because she couldn't get to work. He went home and shoveled it so she could get out.
> 
> He thought it was funny, but I like to believe it's why she's an ex, with that lack of a sense of humor.


maybe I should do that to Hamel's next time it snows


----------



## qualitycut

Well didn't find a decent spreader so I had to lwnmrr it with a shovel. Was just about 10 parking spots


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1726487 said:


> maybe I should do that to Hamel's next time it snows


The wife would not like you too much.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1726483 said:


> I plowed a buddy's drive in once. Buried the end about 5' high, 5' deep.
> 
> He worked from home. There were tire marks in the drive, so I assumed his ex had left for work.
> 
> Well.... About 3 hours later I get a phone call.... "Did you plow my drive in?".
> 
> I said, oooohhhh.... Maybe.
> 
> He said well ex had to call in sick because she couldn't get to work. He went home and shoveled it so she could get out.
> 
> He thought it was funny, but I like to believe it's why she's an ex, with that lack of a sense of humor.


I know a guy that drove truck and did not get paid by a landscaper for snow hauling. The landscaper learned the hard way not to mess with truckers. My buddy and a few of his trucking friends left 4 loads at the bottom of his drive way. I would have loved to have seen the landscapers face when he woke up.


----------



## SnowGuy73

My NWS changed again.

Tonight Snow, mainly after 3am. Temperature rising to around 13 by 4am. West wind 5 to 10 mph becoming south southeast after midnight. Chance of precipitation is 90%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible. 

Saturday Snow, mainly before 1pm. High near 21. Southeast wind 5 to 10 mph becoming north northwest in the afternoon. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible.


----------



## BossPlow614

Still at 2-4 tonight then around an inch before noon. There goes my plans of going downtown tmrw night, so Supercross it is! & hopefully they'll figure out Monday's forecast so we (buddies own irri/landscape install & snow company) can decide whether we can go up north or not.


----------



## qualitycut

Looks like 4am to 10am is the main snow


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm sure it will change here again..


----------



## Greenery

Done plowing drifts now its time to go shred some up..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Now I'm mainly after 3 am.


----------



## qualitycut

I think one of lwnmrr customers called me, they want to switch companies because they are far away and takes them like 12 hrs to get there and always has different guys working.


----------



## qualitycut

I'm 1-3 1-3


----------



## SnowGuy73

Weather channel changed slightly as well. 1-2" tonight and around an inch tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1726520 said:


> I think one of lwnmrr customers called me, they want to switch companies because they are far away and takes them like 12 hrs to get there and always has different guys working.


...............


----------



## cbservicesllc

Alright... what changed?

NWS went from 1-3 and up to 1 to 2-4 and around 1...

The hourly graph went from 3.0 total to 3.5 total...

BUT the latest NAM has dropped... I am confused...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1726496 said:


> I know a guy that drove truck and did not get paid by a landscaper for snow hauling. The landscaper learned the hard way not to mess with truckers. My buddy and a few of his trucking friends left 4 loads at the bottom of his drive way. I would have loved to have seen the landscapers face when he woke up.


Funny but illegal. Heard it was done in the 90's. The guy wasn't paid by the customer so he plowed them in. Got a year in jail and 5 years probation. I think he served 7 months and was released on good behavior. Lost his busines, wife,kids and ended in and out of jail. I have no idea who or where. It was told to me by a guy who does snow removal and lives not far away. Well anyway I hauled snow for him way before I entered the business.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1726535 said:


> Alright... what changed?
> 
> NWS went from 1-3 and up to 1 to 2-4 and around 1...
> 
> The hourly graph went from 3.0 total to 3.5 total...
> 
> BUT the latest NAM has dropped... I am confused...


Wait for to change again.

I'm going to pick up the little guy and heading to the mall.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1726535 said:


> Alright... what changed?
> 
> NWS went from 1-3 and up to 1 to 2-4 and around 1...
> 
> The hourly graph went from 3.0 total to 3.5 total...
> 
> BUT the latest NAM has dropped... I am confused...


Hmmm sounds like the last one to me.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1726535 said:


> Alright... what changed?
> 
> NWS went from 1-3 and up to 1 to 2-4 and around 1...
> 
> The hourly graph went from 3.0 total to 3.5 total...
> 
> BUT the latest NAM has dropped... I am confused...


I think unit or maybe sss said awhile back that at or near 400 pm when night shift comes on at nws the totals seem to go up and then come back down in the morning


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1726536 said:


> Funny but illegal. Heard it was done in the 90's. The guy wasn't paid by the customer so he plowed them in. Got a year in jail and 5 years probation. I think he served 7 months and was released on good behavior. Lost his busines, wife,kids and ended in and out of jail. I have no idea who or where. It was told to me by a guy who does snow removal and lives not far away. Well anyway I hauled snow for him way before I entered the business.


I don't believe it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1726536 said:


> Funny but illegal. Heard it was done in the 90's. The guy wasn't paid by the customer so he plowed them in. Got a year in jail and 5 years probation. I think he served 7 months and was released on good behavior. Lost his busines, wife,kids and ended in and out of jail. I have no idea who or where. It was told to me by a guy who does snow removal and lives not far away. Well anyway I hauled snow for him way before I entered the business.


Are you kidding me? What for? Drug dealers and murderers get less time...

EDIT: Not that I would ever try or anything... but what do they honestly charge you with?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1726547 said:


> I don't believe it.


Well that's too bad.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1726548 said:


> Are you kidding me? What for? Drug dealers and murderers get less time...


Theres got to be a lot more to it like he kicked the **** out of the guy after


----------



## SSS Inc.

8 year old girls are really annoying. Nam sets up west but its the only one. GFS has been holding steady and the RAP which was dead on the other night right before the storm is up by NWS and climbing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1726535 said:


> Alright... what changed?
> 
> NWS went from 1-3 and up to 1 to 2-4 and around 1...
> 
> The hourly graph went from 3.0 total to 3.5 total...
> 
> BUT the latest NAM has dropped... I am confused...


I'm thinking you're getting my snow.

Look at the radar, seems to be following SSS's westward trend.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1726520 said:


> I think one of lwnmrr customers called me, they want to switch companies because they are far away and takes them like 12 hrs to get there and always has different guys working.


Was it a place in Maplewood?


----------



## NBI Lawn

jimslawnsnow;1726536 said:


> Funny but illegal. Heard it was done in the 90's. The guy wasn't paid by the customer so he plowed them in. Got a year in jail and 5 years probation. I think he served 7 months and was released on good behavior. Lost his busines, wife,kids and ended in and out of jail. I have no idea who or where. It was told to me by a guy who does snow removal and lives not far away. Well anyway I hauled snow for him way before I entered the business.


Not a chance. Unless someone died because they couldn't get out of the house. Aside from that I don't really see any major charges aside from a fine. Mayye mischief


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1726548 said:


> Are you kidding me? What for? Drug dealers and murderers get less time...


I know. A friend I grew up with is a local cop and won't even arrest Antone on drugs or DUI anymore becailuse nothing happens to them. Go sit in court and find out. Some sells drugs to kids wrecks their life will pretty much tell them not to do it again or they snitch on someone and get no jail time. Now someone who has money stolen from them and writes checks to have them bounce get jail and probation. Or how about someone who gets loud after having a few gets community service and 6 months probation or how about when people swindle money out of others? They get a year or more. And don't forget those that cheat on taxes. They spend years in jail. F'd up? Yup but true


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The snow in ND can't be our snow. Ours must still be in Canada???


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1726556 said:


> Was it a place in Maplewood?


No its not yours its by me, I was just being a smart ass


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NBI Lawn;1726557 said:


> Not a chance. Unless someone died because they couldn't get out of the house. Aside from that I don't really see any major charges aside from a fine. Mayye mischief


I don't know the fine details. All I know is he plowed them in and got time served.

Wasn't there something on here a while ago where a guy plowed the entrance in to a town home association? And was arrested.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1726562 said:


> No its not yours its by me, I was just being a smart ass


The one I have in Maplewood, the one that wants to be guaranteed by 9 am, that's their gripe.

Told them to hire Reliable. They have an employee that brings a truck home that loves on the property.

You'd think as a property manager you'd see these things.

But some property managers don't have any idea other than
Vacancy levels.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1726568 said:


> The one I have in Maplewood, the one that wants to be guaranteed by 9 am, that's their gripe.
> 
> Told them to hire Reliable. They have an employee that brings a truck home that loves on the property.
> 
> You'd think as a property manager you'd see these things.
> 
> But some property managers don't have any idea other than
> Vacancy levels.


And make phone calls for the president of the association. Well mine does anyway.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1726572 said:


> And make phone calls for the president of the association. Well mine does anyway.


All of mine are rentals.


----------



## qualitycut

Kare 11 has 1.5 in the cities


----------



## SnowGuy73

Wcco radio is saying 3-5" by tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## unit28

lwnmwrman22;1726554 said:


> i'm thinking you're getting my snow.
> 
> Look at the radar, seems to be following sss's westward trend.


yes i see that too westward and heading soith


----------



## SnowGuy73

Wcco was way off in the other direction last time so who the hell knows....


----------



## unit28

lwnmwrman22;1726561 said:


> the snow in nd can't be our snow. Ours must still be in canada???


didn't see my post yesterday about the friday double clipper?


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS is still saying 2-4" they updated the advisory about 20 minutes ago.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1726568 said:


> The one I have in Maplewood, the one that wants to be guaranteed by 9 am, that's their gripe.
> 
> Told them to hire Reliable. They have an employee that brings a truck home that loves on the property.
> 
> You'd think as a property manager you'd see these things.
> 
> But some property managers don't have any idea other than
> Vacancy levels.


So they must be done and home by the time you get there lol


----------



## unit28

snowguy73;1726590 said:


> nws is still saying 2-4" they updated the advisory about 20 minutes ago.


check wr4

and hrr...


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1726593 said:


> check wr4
> 
> and hrr...


I don't know what that means.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1726589 said:


> didn't see my post yesterday about the friday double clipper?


Now that you mention it......


----------



## SnowGuy73

11, breezy, clear. 

Edina. 

16:34


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1726503 said:


> I'm sure it will change here again..


And it did.... 2-4" tonight, less than one inch tomorrow.


----------



## qualitycut

Finally got a new battery and charger for the laptop had to wiggle and twist charger, went from 1hr 7 min fully charged to 3hr 45


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1726610 said:


> Finally got a new battery and charger for the laptop had to wiggle and twist charger, went from 1hr 7 min fully charged to 3hr 45


Now you can stay up later and get ahead of SSS. Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Our snow is on the Midwest radar now.


----------



## unit28

looking again

looks like everyone gets a chance to plow somwething

doesn't look like just a shift westward but more spread
with 2 places of heavier snowbands 

{ I think}

Camden's area and just N -NE of LMN

NE maybe above 4"

South now is near the .23" precip but it's wide spread now on forecast maps.


----------



## qualitycut

When will it be done snowing near st Paul unit?


----------



## Ranger620

jimslawnsnow;1726563 said:


> I don't know the fine details. All I know is he plowed them in and got time served.
> 
> Wasn't there something on here a while ago where a guy plowed the entrance in to a town home association? And was arrested.


I plowed a business in. Owner had several stores. Went bankrupt. I confronted him face to face in the store he begged me to keep plowing so tjey could sell all there inventory. All i got was an email from him aski g me not to do it again. Bank took over and hired a differant contractor. Now new company owns it and i plow it again. Full circle


----------



## BossPlow614

Does anyone know of a good car audio shop? My Sirius XM in my truck sh!ts out after going over bumps.


----------



## banonea

Just a maintenance FYI for everybody......

was changing the oil on my brothers plow truck today and happen to look at the pockets for the plow and noticed that one was cracked and the other was almost completely broke . thank god I found them today and not in the middle of a storm. might want to add it to the list of things to check on your trucks. glad I got the equipment to fix them, there about $500.00 new


----------



## ryde307

I am heading down to TCF Stadium for the Hockey game. I hope the snow holds off till after midnight and is done by 6AM. 3.1 inches to be exact.


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1726646 said:


> Does anyone know of a good car audio shop? My Sirius XM in my truck sh!ts out after going over bumps.


Only one I can think of is best buy, and that's not what I'd call good.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1726655 said:


> I am heading down to TCF Stadium for the Hockey game. I hope the snow holds off till after midnight and is done by 6AM. 3.1 inches to be exact.


I'd rather have it start now and be done by midnight.


----------



## Green Grass

Channel nine just showed snow totals of about an inch and the storm going west of the cities.

PS there are great views at the water park


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1726656 said:


> Only one I can think of is best buy, and that's not what I'd call good.


I was just at the one in Maple Grove. Booked til Feb 9 to even look at it and the one dude was an a$$, so f#ck 'em. There were a bunch of morons getting remote starts installed in cars that my jeans are worth hahaha.


----------



## Green Grass

BossPlow614;1726666 said:


> I was just at the one in Maple Grove. Booked til Feb 9 to even look at it and the one dude was an a$$, so f#ck 'em. There were a bunch of morons getting remote starts installed in cars that my jeans are worth hahaha.


There is a place in Long Lake called wheels to Waves. His name is Dave Allen. He does great work. They do remote start and audio systems.


----------



## Greenery

This may have been covered, but did others get a text from hedburg about being open tomorrow. Strange


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1726666 said:


> I was just at the one in Maple Grove. Booked til Feb 9 to even look at it and the one dude was an a$$, so f#ck 'em. There were a bunch of morons getting remote starts installed in cars that my jeans are worth hahaha.


Haha, sounds like best buy!


----------



## SnowGuy73

greenery;1726669 said:


> This may have been covered, but did others get a text from hedburg about being open tomorrow. Strange


Nope... But haven't shopped there since about 1999 either.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1726672 said:


> Nope... But haven't shopped there since about 1999 either.


Or ever after getting prices.


----------



## cbservicesllc

greenery;1726669 said:


> This may have been covered, but did others get a text from hedburg about being open tomorrow. Strange


Must be trying to capitalize on the increase in salt prices


----------



## Greenery

Yup i agree thats why its strange to get a text from them. At least I think its from them... I dont know who else would send it. 

Hedburg to me is a "oh **** I need somthing in a pinch" type of place. And some natural stone here and there.


----------



## Greenery

Oh yeah. Green Grass, '96


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1726646 said:


> Does anyone know of a good car audio shop? My Sirius XM in my truck sh!ts out after going over bumps.


is that place still in Crystal/newhope on Winetka I think it is just north of 55? By the rail tracks across from McD's.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1726663 said:


> Channel nine just showed snow totals of about an inch and the storm going west of the cities.
> 
> PS there are great views at the water park


Pics???????????


----------



## Green Grass

greenery;1726683 said:


> Oh yeah. Green Grass, '96


Yeah I was 8 years after you 04


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1726692 said:


> Pics???????????


I would either end up in the hospital or jail I believe if I tried that.


----------



## Greenery

Hamelfire;1726691 said:


> is that place still in Crystal/newhope on Winetka I think it is just north of 55? By the rail tracks across from McD's.


Mach 1 in golden valley. By Down in the Valley. I believe so


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1726694 said:


> Yeah I was 8 years after you 04


You were 8 in 1996?

Haha.


----------



## Greenery

Green Grass;1726694 said:


> Yeah I was 8 years after you 04


Is that about the age of the youngest Rassett


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## SnowGuy73

5 says done by 08:00....


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

OC&D;1726096 said:


> I've got a Mosin. I'll probably buy another if I happen by one for the right price as well!


I'd like to get another too. Had mine for 4 years and I love it, accurate and cheap. I have a couple thousand rounds of ammo for it too which is also cheap. Just have to be sure to clean it after each time at the range or the barrel rusts up.


----------



## BossPlow614

Now NWS changed the snow forecast to 20% chance on Sunday instead of Monday. I just want to be able to go up north!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Well damn that was a loud party. I suppose I didn't need Kids Bop 25 bumpin' on the ice rink.  Is it going to snow? :laughing:


----------



## Greenery

Wow, seems how you guys seem to have lifes this evening I put on my exploration gear and headed out into the wild world of plowsite (havent ventured out of this thread in a long long time)..

It lasted about 3 minutes until I realized most of the topics are the EXACT same ones as a couple years ago.

Lowballers 
Farrandino sons
Dash cams
And so on

Is the entertaining bird****seeded still around?

How bout that Nationsl. Cant remember their name..


I think ill stay in here where its safe.


----------



## BossPlow614

greenery;1726736 said:


> Wow, seems how you guys seem to have lifes this evening I put on my exploration gear and headed out into the wild world of plowsite (havent ventured out of this thread in a long long time)..
> 
> It lasted about 3 minutes until I realized most of the topics are the EXACT same ones as a couple years ago.
> 
> Lowballers
> Farrandino sons
> Dash cams
> And so on
> 
> Is the entertaining bird****seeded still around?
> 
> How bout that Nationsl. Cant remember their name..
> 
> I think ill stay in here where its safe.


:laughing: prsport

I don't understand why someone would take gopro footage of plowing, it's the same thing over and over again.


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1726733 said:


> Now NWS changed the snow forecast to 20% chance on Sunday instead of Monday. I just want to be able to go up north!


I wouldn't worry about Monday.

I always go to Communications Center off 62 and 35dubs  in Richfield.


----------



## Greenery

BossPlow614;1726733 said:


> Now NWS changed the snow forecast to 20% chance on Sunday instead of Monday. I just want to be able to go up north!


If you ask me its looking more and more likely for ya.
(Im no Nowak though) still waiting for his map

Im trying to get outa here too

Pretty badass of your buddy to let ya take his ride for a weekend.

I kept my older one just for that reason.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I just got a birthday card from Menards. A couple weeks early for me but they gave me a 4 in 1 screwdriver!!


----------



## Greenery

SSS Inc.;1726747 said:


> I just got a birthday card from Menards. A couple weeks early for me but they gave me a 4 in 1 screwdriver!!


Well hotdamn. So are you having a bunch of 8ty year olds over for your bday


----------



## BossPlow614

greenery;1726744 said:


> If you ask me its looking more and more likely for ya.
> (Im no Nowak though) still waiting for his map
> 
> Im trying to get outa here too
> 
> Pretty badass of your buddy to let ya take his ride for a weekend.
> 
> I kept my older one just for that reason.


Likely for it not to snow?

To clarify, Nowak is SSS right?

There's 3 of us going and only 2 sleds that are up at my buddy's cabin, I'll show them how to ride for a couple hours on Sunday and Monday being as I have the mx background and then retire to the boathouse which has a pretty sweet bar setup with a tv, pool table, stereo system, etc.  Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

greenery;1726750 said:


> Well hotdamn. So are you having a bunch of 8ty year olds over for your bday


No. daughter was born the day before my b-day. Those 8 yr olds had me skating for two hours. Ears are going to fall off.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1726752 said:


> Likely for it not to snow?
> 
> To clarify, Nowak is SSS right?
> 
> There's 3 of us going and only 2 sleds that are up at my buddy's cabin, e.  Thumbs Up


That should be cute


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1726752 said:


> Likely for it not to snow?
> 
> To clarify, Nowak is SSS right?


Unless your trigger in .2" you should be safe.

As far as Nowak, that is a collaborative effort. I do participate by posting his graphics from time to time but thats it. I never went to school for meteorology so I don't make the maps.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1726694 said:


> Yeah I was 8 years after you 04


God I feel old now


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1726767 said:


> God I feel old now


As do I...


----------



## CityGuy

greenery;1726736 said:


> Wow, seems how you guys seem to have lifes this evening I put on my exploration gear and headed out into the wild world of plowsite (havent ventured out of this thread in a long long time)..
> 
> It lasted about 3 minutes until I realized most of the topics are the EXACT same ones as a couple years ago.
> 
> Lowballers
> Farrandino sons
> Dash cams
> And so on
> 
> Is the entertaining bird****seeded still around?
> 
> How bout that Nationsl. Cant remember their name..
> 
> I think ill stay in here where its safe.


Still here somewhere and still hated by alot.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1726747 said:


> I just got a birthday card from Menards. A couple weeks early for me but they gave me a 4 in 1 screwdriver!!


Well if its the menards brand "tool shop", chances are it won't last long enough for you to use it on next years birthday!


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1726755 said:


> No. daughter was born the day before my b-day. Those 8 yr olds had me skating for two hours. Ears are going to fall off.


Should have wore a hat or hearing protection or both


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1726764 said:


> Unless your trigger in .2" you should be safe.
> 
> As far as Nowak, that is a collaborative effort. I do participate by posting his graphics from time to time but thats it. I never went to school for meteorology so I don't make the maps.


I'll have to watch and see, then make a decision Sunday.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1726768 said:


> As do I...


I love the look I get when I say I have been in the fire service for 17 years. The look is priceless


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1726770 said:


> Well if its the menards brand "tool shop", chances are it won't last long enough for you to use it on next years birthday!


I hear ya. Whats funny though is about five years ago they gave me a screwdriver set. Tiny little thing. Wife took hold of it so she could always find a screwdriver and darn if those aren't the handiest little things ever.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1726770 said:


> Well if its the menards brand "tool shop", chances are it won't last long enough for you to use it on next years birthday!


Or next tuesday witch ever comes first/


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1726778 said:


> I hear ya. Whats funny though is about five years ago they gave me a screwdriver set. Tiny little thing. Wife took hold of it so she could always find a screwdriver and darn if those aren't the handiest little things ever.


Yup they are. I have one in my kitchen as well.


----------



## Greenery

Hamelfire;1726773 said:


> Should have wore a hat or hearing protection or both


A pair of worktunes would have fit the bill.

I wear them sometimes if I have a lot of shoveling to do.


----------



## CityGuy

Gold rush is on.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1726779 said:


> Or next tuesday witch ever comes first/


Hahahahah.

That's about it too.


----------



## CityGuy

Figures it going to snow on hockey day MN. All I wanted to do is watch hockey all say tomorrow.


----------



## CityGuy

Hey Green your other half a waitress at the ca fe? Brownish red hair, middle back or so.


----------



## CityGuy

Hey snow when do you become an PS addict?


----------



## Greenery

What ca fe is this you guys talk about?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1726788 said:


> Hey snow when do you become an PS addict?


I'm not sure...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1726786 said:


> Hey Green your other half a waitress at the ca fe? Brownish red hair, middle back or so.


Pictures or didn't happen!


----------



## CityGuy

greenery;1726792 said:


> What ca fe is this you guys talk about?


Waverly........


----------



## Greenery

Hamelfire;1726769 said:


> Still here somewhere and still hated by alot.


Was he ever able to get his plow to stay attached to his truck?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1726782 said:


> Gold rush is on.


F#ck this pay dirt sh!t.

Ill wait for the actual show.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1726796 said:


> Pictures or didn't happen!


Not sure he would like me too much if I posted pics of his other half, or better half.


----------



## CityGuy

Did quality fall of the earth again?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1726800 said:


> Not sure he would like me too much if I posted pics of his other half, or better half.


You're no fun!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1726803 said:


> You're no fun!


He knows where I live. He was already talking about plowing me in.


----------



## Greenery

On another note, whats with these trucks ive been seeing more and more of with like 4 foot plows on them. Cant be Very efficient. Maybe thats lwnmwr mans issue, 4 foot plows.


----------



## CityGuy

greenery;1726806 said:


> On another note, whats with these trucks ive been seeing more and more of with like 4 foot plows on them. Cant be Very efefficient


Home owner plow? Never seen one..


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1726805 said:


> He knows where I live. He was already talking about plowing me in.


Hahahahah!


----------



## SnowGuy73

hamelfire;1726808 said:


> home owner plow? Never seen one..


x 2.

.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1726801 said:


> Did quality fall of the earth again?


Nope forgot I had to make dinner for some guests


----------



## SSS Inc.

greenery;1726781 said:


> A pair of worktunes would have fit the bill.
> 
> I wear them sometimes if I have a lot of shoveling to do.


I've gone through about 8 pairs. Wear them all summer. And I wear them any time I'm working on the house. Wife hates them because I can't hear her talk. Thumbs Up



SnowGuy73;1726799 said:


> F#ck this pay dirt sh!t.
> 
> Ill wait for the actual show.


I'm torn. Want to watch but I better watch a little gopher hockey.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1726816 said:


> Nope forgot I had to make dinner for some guests


Ahhh

Been there and done that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1726817 said:


> I've gone through about 8 pairs. Wear them all summer. And I wear them any time I'm working on the house. Wife hates them because I can't hear her talk. Thumbs Up
> 
> I'm torn. Want to watch but I better watch a little gopher hockey.


Is that the outdoor one tonight?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1726817 said:


> I've gone through about 8 pairs. Wear them all summer. And I wear them any time I'm working on the house. Wife hates them because I can't hear her talk. Thumbs Up
> 
> I'm torn. Want to watch but I better watch a little gopher hockey.


Dvr it duh


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1726817 said:


> I've gone through about 8 pairs. Wear them all summer. And I wear them any time I'm working on the house. Wife hates them because I can't hear her talk. Thumbs Up
> 
> I'm torn. Want to watch but I better watch a little gopher hockey.


Have to have the tunes at work. Wear them all the time. Bought a pair to wear at the house too when blowing the drive or mowing the lawn.

What did we ever do without them?

I suppose we talked to our selves like LWN.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1726819 said:


> Ahhh
> 
> Been there and done that.


Yea my parents last night they got stroganoff, gfs rents got tacos


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1726817 said:


> I've gone through about 8 pairs. Wear them all summer. And I wear them any time I'm working on the house. Wife hates them because I can't hear her talk. Thumbs Up
> 
> I'm torn. Want to watch but I better watch a little gopher hockey.





SnowGuy73;1726820 said:


> Is that the outdoor one tonight?


yes sir///////////


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1726826 said:


> yes sir///////////


Nice......


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1726825 said:


> Yea my parents last night they got stroganoff, gfs rents got tacos


Nice.. She should hold on to you.

Just like my MIL told the wife. He's a keeper, he can cook.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1726827 said:


> Nice......


MN not on til 8 on espn I think it is.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1726830 said:


> MN not on til 8 on espn I think it is.


That was my next question. Thank you


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1726831 said:


> That was my next question. Thank you


Anytime...............


----------



## CityGuy

Kinda quiet in here tonight


----------



## CityGuy

Must be the calm before the storm.


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1726837 said:


> Must be the calm before the storm.


It's only going to snow because your on call this weekend.

And Lwn and SSS wanted it too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm about ready for bed...


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1726828 said:


> Nice.. She should hold on to you.
> 
> Just like my MIL told the wife. He's a keeper, he can cook.


If I couldn't we would starve


----------



## CityGuy

Looking for post number 3000 tonight. Even if I have to talk to myself.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1726839 said:


> I'm about ready for bed...


Slacker..............


----------



## qualitycut

The game is on big ten network if that's what your talking about


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1726841 said:


> If I couldn't we would starve


Or eat Whities all the time.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1726844 said:


> The game is on big ten network if that's what your talking about


Yea thats it. I thought is was espn I saw it on but its Big10


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1726843 said:


> Slacker..............


I know. Not like I did anything today.


----------



## CityGuy

Alright who's man cave?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1726850 said:


> I know. Not like I did anything today.


You had a busy day on PS today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1726852 said:


> You had a busy day on PS today.


Haha. Yes I did!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1726852 said:


> You had a busy day on PS today.


All this hot air in here makes a guy tired!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1726851 said:


> Alright who's man cave?


Too clustered!


----------



## CityGuy

Novacks pic from an hour ago


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1726855 said:


> All this hot air in here makes a guy tired!


True. Lots of bs flies in here


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1726860 said:


> Novacks pic from an hour ago


Pretty much the same as this morning.


----------



## CityGuy

72 posts to go.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1726862 said:


> True. Lots of bs flies in here


This is true.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1726863 said:


> Pretty much the same as this morning.


Yup. For once he may be right. Just once though


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1726867 said:


> Yup. For once he may be right. Just once though


He nailed Tuesday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm bored....................


----------



## CityGuy

He was close from what I remember but not until hours before it happened if I remember right


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1726870 said:


> I'm bored....................


Makes 2 of us. Wife is sleeping already


----------



## CityGuy

Was hoping SSS or Lwn would be talking weather or something tonight.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1726845 said:


> Or eat Whities all the time.


I spent 11$ there for lunch today. Oops


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1726863 said:


> Pretty much the same as this morning.


Nope. Moved 30 miles west.

This morning I had just the tip....... Of the 4+.....


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1726878 said:


> I spent 11$ there for lunch today. Oops


Well worth it in my book. I really wish one was closer than 40 minutes


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1726876 said:


> Was hoping SSS or Lwn would be talking weather or something tonight.


I'm trying to eat some pizza. give me a minute.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1726880 said:


> Nope. Moved 30 miles west.
> 
> This morning I had just the tip....... Of the 4+.....


Bring it. We all need it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1726878 said:


> I spent 11$ there for lunch today. Oops


Get personal Crave Case??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

On the way back from hauling a load of firewood. Be home in a bit.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1726881 said:


> Well worth it in my book. I really wish one was closer than 40 minutes


Best one hands down in on Lake Street in MPLS.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1726894 said:


> Best one hands down in on Lake Street in MPLS.


By far. MG is ok and SLP in a pinch


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1726880 said:


> Nope. Moved 30 miles west.
> 
> This morning I had just the tip....... Of the 4+.....


I wish is move another 30 miles.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1726880 said:


> Nope. Moved 30 miles west.
> 
> This morning I had just the tip....... Of the 4+.....


New nam(the most west) just went east a bit.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1726881 said:


> Well worth it in my book. I really wish one was closer than 40 minutes


4 Jalapeno cheese burger meal new grilled chicken with bacon and moz sticks yum


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1726898 said:


> New nam(the most west) just went east a bit.


oh no....


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1726899 said:


> 4 Jalapeno cheese burger meal new grilled chicken with bacon and moz sticks yum


Sounds really good right now. I still think the original burgers top any fast food around.


----------



## CityGuy

Hockey or gold rush?????? I hate these choices


----------



## SnowGuy73

Gold rush time.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Metro. 3.6" ......3-10a.m


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1726880 said:


> This morning I had just the tip....... Of the 4+.....


That... just... is...


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1726898 said:


> New nam(the most west) just went east a bit.


F#ck you!.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1726899 said:


> 4 Jalapeno cheese burger meal new grilled chicken with bacon and moz sticks yum


O yes, the pepperjack sliders!


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1726905 said:


> Metro. 3.6" ......3-10a.m


Heavier east side?


----------



## unit28

Hamelfire;1726876 said:


> Was hoping SSS or Lwn would be talking weather or something tonight.


me too....:crying:


----------



## CityGuy

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm popcorn


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm taking the under, I'm going with 2.8" metro.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1726911 said:


> Heavier east side?


Puts you right in the middle of it.

I'll post a map from Nowak once I have a couple more beers and eat some more cake to explain.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1726916 said:


> Puts you right in the middle of it.
> 
> I'll post a map from Nowak once I have a couple more beers and eat some more cake to explain.


sounds good


----------



## qualitycut




----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1726912 said:


> me too....:crying:


I think his request is more based on post volume not weather expertise.


----------



## unit28

dang you guys post faster than I can type

I need dragon...maybe?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1726920 said:


>


You must have an evo too !

Looks like percentages are coming down.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1726921 said:


> I think his request is more based on post volume not weather expertise.


ok

hope the rink is still intacct

oh wait I see what you did there

here's this.....just for grinns...lol

THE NEXT IN A SERIES OF SHORTWAVE IMPULSES EMBEDDED WITHIN DEEPER
LAYER NORTHWEST FLOW ALOFT WILL RAPIDLY SOUTHEAST ACROSS THE UPPER
MIDWEST TONIGHT AND EARLY SAT...WITH THE SYSTEM APPROACHING THE OH
VALLEY AND CENTRAL APPALACHIANS BY LATE SAT. A SWATH OF STRONG
ISENTROPIC LIFT/WARM AIR ADVECTION COUPLED WITH FAIRLY ROBUST
UPPER JET DYNAMICS WILL FAVOR AN AXIS OF LGT TO MDT SNOWFALL
ACROSS MUCH OF MN/WI AND INTO AT LEAST NORTHERN IL AND WESTERN IN
TONIGHT THROUGH EARLY SAT. SEVERAL INCHES OF NEW SNOW WILL BE
EXPECTED WITH THIS NEXT SYSTEM...WITH THE LATEST MODEL GUIDANCE
SUGGESTING THE HEAVIEST TOTALS FOCUSING ACROSS NORTHERN MN. A LOW
TO MDT RISK OF 4 INCH AMTS IS INDICATED AS A RESULT...WITH
GENERALLY A BLEND OF THE GFS AND ECMWF MODEL SOLNS PREFERRED.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm back down to 1-3" and less than an inch too.


----------



## CityGuy

So true...........


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1726924 said:


> You must have an evo too !
> 
> Looks like percentages are coming down.


Yes I do, it went up last night, down today and up again.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1726925 said:


> ok
> 
> hope the rink is still intacct
> 
> oh wait I see what you did there
> 
> here's this.....just for grinns...lol
> 
> THE NEXT IN A SERIES OF SHORTWAVE IMPULSES EMBEDDED WITHIN DEEPER
> LAYER NORTHWEST FLOW ALOFT WILL RAPIDLY SOUTHEAST ACROSS THE UPPER
> MIDWEST TONIGHT AND EARLY SAT...WITH THE SYSTEM APPROACHING THE OH
> VALLEY AND CENTRAL APPALACHIANS BY LATE SAT. A SWATH OF STRONG
> ISENTROPIC LIFT/WARM AIR ADVECTION COUPLED WITH FAIRLY ROBUST
> UPPER JET DYNAMICS WILL FAVOR AN AXIS OF LGT TO MDT SNOWFALL
> ACROSS MUCH OF MN/WI AND INTO AT LEAST NORTHERN IL AND WESTERN IN
> TONIGHT THROUGH EARLY SAT. SEVERAL INCHES OF NEW SNOW WILL BE
> EXPECTED WITH THIS NEXT SYSTEM...WITH THE LATEST MODEL GUIDANCE
> SUGGESTING THE HEAVIEST TOTALS FOCUSING ACROSS NORTHERN MN. A LOW
> TO MDT RISK OF 4 INCH AMTS IS INDICATED AS A RESULT...WITH
> GENERALLY A BLEND OF THE GFS AND ECMWF MODEL SOLNS PREFERRED.


Yeah, because the Nam was way too far east. Now they are in line with the last gfs.


----------



## CityGuy

2-4 tonight and .5 tomorrow


----------



## SnowGuy73

What I got...


----------



## unit28

Hamelfire;1726918 said:


> sounds good


snow will stop in the metro about 602 :.28
am

But the winds...oh boy 
expect drifting to be an issue into the day


----------



## CityGuy

The ecmwf is the euro model right?


----------



## SSS Inc.

For what its worth the RAP just took off just like the last storm.


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;1726939 said:


> snow will stop in the metro about 602 :.28
> am
> 
> But the winds...oh boy
> expect drifting to be an issue into the day


Great. I should pack my sleeping bag for all the calls I am going to get from the PD then.


----------



## SnowGuy73

And...............


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1726940 said:


> The ecmwf is the euro model right?


Yep.............


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1726941 said:


> For what its worth the RAP just took off just like the last storm.


Good or bad?


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1726939 said:


> snow will stop in the metro about 602 :.28
> am
> 
> But the winds...oh boy
> expect drifting to be an issue into the day


,602? Huh........


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1726939 said:


> snow will stop in the metro about 602 :.28
> am
> 
> But the winds...oh boy
> expect drifting to be an issue into the day


What time is that in 'merica.


----------



## IDST

qualitycut;1726920 said:


>


you need to charge your battery


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1726948 said:


> What time is that in 'merica.


Going to hold him to that.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1726946 said:


> Good or bad?


You ask too many questions.:waving: Don't put your money on any particular item I post. If you want snow and the RAP is correct again than good thing. If you don't want snow and the RAP is right again....BAD thing.


----------



## unit28

and the UKMET is also european

much more deterministic though

you know them as the ones who's pinkies are to good to touch a tea cup.....


----------



## qualitycut

On it


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1726952 said:


> You ask too many questions.:waving: Don't put your money on any particular item I post. If you want snow and the RAP is correct again than good thing. If you don't want snow and the RAP is right again....BAD thing.


Sorry. :crying::crying:

It's all because you wouldn't allow me to play dodgeball.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1726952 said:


> You ask too many questions.:waving: Don't put your money on any particular item I post. If you want snow and the RAP is correct again than good thing. If you don't want snow and the RAP is right again....BAD thing.


Bad thing!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1726954 said:


> On it


Wow that's an interesting looking post


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1726954 said:


> On it


Good work!


----------



## SSS Inc.

I think he's demonstrating he has plugged in his charger.

For a second I thought I changed the setting on the laptop.


----------



## unit28

Rain intensity (mm/h) Radar reflectivity factor (dBZ) 
Light rain 0.1 - 0.2 8 - 12.9 
Light rain 0.2 - 0.5 13 - 17.9 
Moderate rain 0.5 - 1.0 18 - 22.9 
Moderate rain 1 - 2 23 - 27.9 
Moderate rain 2 - 4 28 - 32.9 
Heavy rain 4 - 10 33 - 38.9 
Heavy rain 10 - 24 39 - 44.9 
Heavy rain > 24 > 45 
S Z DBZ


----------



## Green Grass

greenery;1726715 said:


> Is that about the age of the youngest Rassett


Yeah I graduated with Luke


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1726712 said:


> You were 8 in 1996?
> 
> Haha.


10 dick!...


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1726964 said:


> Rain intensity (mm/h) Radar reflectivity factor (dBZ)
> Light rain 0.1 - 0.2 8 - 12.9
> Light rain 0.2 - 0.5 13 - 17.9
> Moderate rain 0.5 - 1.0 18 - 22.9
> Moderate rain 1 - 2 23 - 27.9
> Moderate rain 2 - 4 28 - 32.9
> Heavy rain 4 - 10 33 - 38.9
> Heavy rain 10 - 24 39 - 44.9
> Heavy rain > 24 > 45
> S Z DBZ


Wrong season!


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1726960 said:


> Wow that's an interesting looking post


Looks goofy dont it


----------



## TKLAWN

BossPlow614;1726752 said:


> Likely for it not to snow?
> 
> To clarify, Nowak is SSS right?
> 
> There's 3 of us going and only 2 sleds that are up at my buddy's cabin, I'll show them how to ride for a couple hours on Sunday and Monday being as I have the mx background and then retire to the boathouse which has a pretty sweet bar setup with a tv, pool table, stereo system, etc.  Thumbs Up


Who gets to ride b!tc#??


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1726967 said:


> 10 dick!...


Quit making snow and I feel old.... Dick


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1726967 said:


> 10 dick!...


Haha. Damn!


----------



## cbservicesllc

I must be getting the heaviest stuff... lwnmwrman and snowguy have 1-3 and 1... I have 2-4 and 1...


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1726970 said:


> Looks goofy dont it


Yup..................


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1726975 said:


> I must be getting the heaviest stuff... lwnmwrman and snowguy have 1-3 and 1... I have 2-4 and 1...


Same here and your 15 miles from me as a bird flies


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1726975 said:


> i must be getting the heaviest stuff... Lwnmwrman and snowguy have 1-3 and 1... I have 2-4 and 1...


stop stalking me!


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1726975 said:


> I must be getting the heaviest stuff... lwnmwrman and snowguy have 1-3 and 1... I have 2-4 and 1...


Ding Ding Ding.


----------



## unit28

new short term forecast posted....


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1726975 said:


> I must be getting the heaviest stuff... lwnmwrman and snowguy have 1-3 and 1... I have 2-4 and 1...


Keep it up there!


----------



## qualitycut

I just want to sleep without having to wake up every two hours. I feel like every snow has been that way, probably wrong though.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1726984 said:


> Keep it up there!


You just don't want to work anymore. You want to play on the ice.

Can't blame you.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1726786 said:


> Hey Green your other half a waitress at the ca fe? Brownish red hair, middle back or so.


No the red head is Sam. Those are store bought boobs. Her husband is a gering as in the car wash.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1726986 said:


> I just want to sleep without having to wake up every two hours. I feel like every snow has been that way, probably wrong though.


I can post here when I start getting calls.


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;1726969 said:


> Wrong season!


It's my prediction for north Texas....70* down there

the moderate rain at 1-2 dbz is the same for snow basically

if frozen...It takes .23" pr rate hr to make 1-2 snow
same-same rain / snow


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1726986 said:


> I just want to sleep without having to wake up every two hours. I feel like every snow has been that way, probably wrong though.


I think you're correct.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1726991 said:


> No the red head is Sam. Those are store bought boobs. Her husband is a gering as in the car wash.


Nice...... A tleast cashed in


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1726987 said:


> You just don't want to work anymore. You want to play on the ice.
> 
> Can't blame you.


Anymore?

Where have you been?

Me no likey!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1726986 said:


> I just want to sleep without having to wake up every two hours. I feel like every snow has been that way, probably wrong though.


Set your alarm for 4a.m and go do your hotel.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1726996 said:


> Nice...... A tleast cashed in


See, you should've taken pictures!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1726983 said:


> new short term forecast posted....


At least I don't have to put the plow on before midnight.

FWIW, I had everything hooked up, plows on, fueled and got hosed on the snow.

Going the other way. No trucks are filled. 3 don't have plows, 1 is hooked to a trailer, and the trailer ISN'T the skid trailer, which has a pintle hitch instead of the ball hitch that's currently hooked up.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1726992 said:


> I can post here when I start getting calls.


I usually don't get out of bed unless someone close has more than an inch


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1726998 said:


> Set your alarm for 4a.m and go do your hotel.


I'm set for 03:00.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1726999 said:


> See, you should've taken pictures!


I should have. Damn


----------



## SSS Inc.

Why is goldrush making a Tubeless tire seem like a disaster.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1726979 said:


> stop stalking me!


bwahahah...

how far is lmn from st fran/ isanti?

cambridge will get 4" too.

this is for me. North of Anoka on hwy 65

Tonight Snow, mainly after 2am. Low around 4. Light and variable wind becoming southeast 5 to 10 mph after midnight. *Chance of precipitation is 90%. Total nighttime snow accumulation of 2 to 4 inches possible. *Saturday Snow, mainly before 11am. High near 19. East southeast wind 5 to 10 mph becoming west northwest in the afternoon


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1726986 said:


> I just want to sleep without having to wake up every two hours. I feel like every snow has been that way, probably wrong though.


I'll let you know.



LwnmwrMan22;1727000 said:


> At least I don't have to put the plow on before midnight.
> 
> FWIW, I had everything hooked up, plows on, fueled and got hosed on the snow.
> 
> Going the other way. No trucks are filled. 3 don't have plows, 1 is hooked to a trailer, and the trailer ISN'T the skid trailer, which has a pintle hitch instead of the ball hitch that's currently hooked up.


You always take that many plows off?? And no worries on the trailer, you said you don't use the skid anyway.


----------



## CityGuy

Still 0-0 gopher game w. ohio st. 5 to go in the first


----------



## CityGuy

Is that ref in the game wearing a go pro on his helmet?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm hoping I don't get snow. Got a guy coming from Duluth for my Steamer tomorrow. It'll be the difference between what I'm getting for my C-plow and the new stainless DXT.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1727005 said:


> Why is goldrush making a Tubeless tire seem like a disaster.


Not sure. You would think they would have a cheetah up there.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1726998 said:


> Set your alarm for 4a.m and go do your hotel.


We won't have enough and I think there is a coach bus parked at the end of the isle


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1727005 said:


> Why is goldrush making a Tubeless tire seem like a disaster.


Not sure... but I thought that was pretty good!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1727004 said:


> I should have. Damn


Next time.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1727009 said:


> Is that ref in the game wearing a go pro on his helmet?


Yup, not sure why


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1727005 said:


> Why is goldrush making a Tubeless tire seem like a disaster.


Dramatics.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1727014 said:


> Next time.


I will be back for more all you can eat ribs for 12 bucks


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1727006 said:


> bwahahah...
> 
> how far is lmn from st fran/ isanti?
> 
> cambridge will get 4" too.
> 
> this is for me. North of Anoka on hwy 65
> 
> Tonight Snow, mainly after 2am. Low around 4. Light and variable wind becoming southeast 5 to 10 mph after midnight. *Chance of precipitation is 90%. Total nighttime snow accumulation of 2 to 4 inches possible. *Saturday Snow, mainly before 11am. High near 19. East southeast wind 5 to 10 mph becoming west northwest in the afternoon


I think you're getting "just the tip" of the 4"+ now.

From me to Blaine to **** Rapids it's 1-3 tonight, 1 tomorrow.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1727016 said:


> Yup, not sure why


Looks like an idiot


----------



## Greenery

SSS Inc.;1726963 said:


> I think he's demonstrating he has plugged in his charger.
> 
> For a second I thought I changed the setting on the laptop.


I thought I was signed out or somthing. 1700 pages what....


----------



## CityGuy

MMMMMMMMMMMM gummy bears


----------



## CityGuy

greenery;1727021 said:


> I thought I was signed out or somthing. 1700 pages what....


Time to catch up..Better start reading


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1727018 said:


> I will be back for more all you can eat ribs for 12 bucks


I like ribs and boobs!


----------



## Greenery

Green Grass;1726966 said:


> Yeah I graduated with Luke


Funny. Was around him quite a bit back then cody and the rest of their clan too.

Havent seen him in a bit though.

The Rochie lol


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1727024 said:


> I like ribs and boobs!


Both were yummy. So was the ot I put in tonight if you know what I mean.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1727026 said:


> Both were yummy. So was the ot I put in tonight if you know what I mean.


Nice!!!!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1727026 said:


> Both were yummy. So was the ot I put in tonight if you know what I mean.


Thanks for the invite!


----------



## CityGuy

5

Wc -5

2043

Dark


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm just not into gold rush tonight...


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1727029 said:


> Thanks for the invite!


Wife wanted to try it. So we did. She had all you can eat fish and I had the ribs.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1727026 said:


> Both were yummy. So was the ot I put in tonight if you know what I mean.


Yea cause you had couldn't get the other girls boobs out of your mind


----------



## SnowGuy73

6, calm, overcast. 

20:45


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1727031 said:


> I'm just not into gold rush tonight...


I am in and out. Some good stuff and some bad


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1727031 said:


> I'm just not into gold rush tonight...


Me either.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1727033 said:


> Wife wanted to try it. So we did. She had all you can eat fish and I had the ribs.


Nice, sounds like a good place.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1727033 said:


> Wife wanted to try it. So we did. She had all you can eat fish and I had the ribs.


Hmm thought it would be the other way around, if ya know what I mean


----------



## unit28

blaine specific zone forecast

not sure when the zone forecasts are updated...

*Tonight: Snow after midnight. Snow accumulation of 2 to 3 inches*. Lows around 6. Southwest winds around 5 mph shifting to the southeast after midnight. *Chance of snow 90 percent. *

Saturday: Snow in the morning...then a slight chance of snow in the afternoon. Snow accumulation up to 1 inch. Highs around 20. East winds 5 to 10 mph shifting to the north in the afternoon. Chance of snow near 100 percent


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1727034 said:


> Yea cause you had couldn't get the other girls boobs out of your mind


I got all the D I need. Anything more than a handfiull is a waste


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1727041 said:


> I got all the D I need. Anything more than a handfiull is a waste


Wow that sounds soo wrong man


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1727039 said:


> Hmm thought it would be the other way around, if ya know what I mean


I hate fish so she only gets it when we are out,


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

All of my hourly's are at 2.75".


----------



## SnowGuy73

Weather channel is up now. 1-3" tonight, about one tomorrow.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1727045 said:


> Weather channel is up now. 1-3" tonight, about one tomorrow.


Figures.....

No one can agree.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1727042 said:


> Wow that sounds soo wrong man


Hahahahah...


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1727042 said:


> Wow that sounds soo wrong man


I was trying to keep it as clean as i could


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1727043 said:


> I hate fish so she only gets it when we are out,


What a nice guy you are.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1727044 said:


> All of my hourly's are at 2.75".


I can't add mine...


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1727049 said:


> What a nice guy you are.


Well I try to be unless I am plowing then stay the f out of my way and off my a##


----------



## Greenery

SnowGuy73;1727031 said:


> I'm just not into gold rush tonight...


I never am.

Unless its a gold rush into my bank account.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I believe I'm at 2.6" on the hourly.


----------



## SnowGuy73

greenery;1727055 said:


> I never am.
> 
> Unless its a gold rush into my bank account.


Ya, ill take it!


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1727048 said:


> I was trying to keep it as clean as i could


All the D you can get?


----------



## unit28

Hamelfire;1727046 said:


> Figures.....
> 
> No one can agree.


yeah

NWS has a sneaky addendum in Saturday's forecast
saying possible light snow Sat aftn.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1727060 said:


> All the D you can get?


How do you think he got that city job?


----------



## CityGuy

NWS Discussion



AREA FORECAST DISCUSSION
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE TWIN CITIES/CHANHASSEN MN
545 PM CST FRI JAN 17 2014

.SHORT TERM...(THIS EVENING THROUGH SATURDAY)
ISSUED AT 357 PM CST FRI JAN 17 2014

POWERFUL...THOUGH FAST MOVING CLIPPER STILL ON TRACK TO IMPACT THE
AREA LATE TONIGHT INTO SATURDAY MORNING. THE SHORT WAVE RESPONSIBLE
FOR THE SNOW TONIGHT IS A COMPACT WAVE CURRENTLY OVER CENTRAL
SASKATCHEWAN THAT IS QUICKLY DIVING SOUTH TOWARD WRN MN. MODEL
AGREEMENT IS QUITE STRONG IN A SFC LOW THAT WILL BE NW OF WINNIPEG
AT 00Z THIS EVENING AND ALREADY DOWN IN THE SPRINGFIELD ILLINOIS
AREA 24 HOURS LATER WITH A TRACK NEAR A FARGO/RWF/FRM LINE SAT
MORNING. THE HEAVIEST SWATH OF SNOW WILL FALL JUST EAST OF THIS LINE
IN THE FROM OF A BAND OF 3-4 INCHES OF SNOW. MODEL DIFFERENCE FOR
WHERE THIS BAND OF SNOW WILL BE CENTERED RANGES FROM ALEXANDRIA DOWN
THROUGH MANKATO WITH THE NAM/SREF AND ASSORTED HIRES WRFS...WHILE
THE ECMWF/GFS/GEM HAVE IT MORE OF A LITTLE FALLS/WRN TWIN CITIES
METRO/ROCHESTER LINE. ALL OF THIS REPRESENTS A CONTINUED SLIGHT
WESTWARD SHIFT IN WHERE THE BAND WILL SETUP. CURRENT FORECAST FAVORS
A BLEND OF THE LATER MODELS.

WE SHOULD SEE A FAIRLY HEALTHY BURST OF SNOW WITH THIS SYSTEM THANKS
TO WINDS HEADING UP THE 290K SFC BETWEEN 40 AND 50 KTS FEEDING INTO
A DECENT H7-H6 FRONTAL ZONE WITH BEST LI/S THAT ARE DOWN AROUND +5.
THE COMBINATION OF STRONG ISENTROPIC UPGLIDE AND FRONTAL FORCING
WITHIN AN ENVIRONMENT WITH WEAK STABILITY WILL HELP PROMOTE SNOWFALL
RATES UP AROUND AN INCH PER HOUR IN THE HEART OF THE SNOWBAND. GIVEN
THE SPEED WITH WHICH THIS SYSTEM IS MOVING ALONG WITH THESE
RATES...EXPECT MUCH OF WHAT IS SEEN AT A LOCATION SNOWFALL WISE TO
FALL WITHIN 4 HOURS.

FOR WINDS...THE ONE ADVANTAGE TO THE WESTWARD SHIFT IN THE SFC
LOW...IS THE STRONG WINDS ASSOCIATED WITH THIS LOW WILL STAY ACROSS
THE DAKOTAS...WITH THE BLOWING SNOW THREAT LOOKING TO BE DIMINISHED
ACROSS THE MPX CWA...WITH BLIZZARD CONDITIONS NOT EXPECTED. BASED ON
THE GRADIENT...LOOKS LIKE WE WILL SEE SOME STRONGER WINDS /GUSTS TO
NEAR 30 MPH/ FOR 2 OR 3 HOURS AFTER THE SNOW ENDS...BUT THEY WILL
QUICKLY WIND DOWN THROUGH THE AFTERNOON AS A SFC RIDGE AXIS BUILDS
IN. GIVEN THE SPEED WITH WHICH THE SYSTEM IS MOVING ALONG WITH THE
REDUCTION IN EXPECTED WIND SPEEDS...MOVED THE END TIME OF THE
ADVISORY IN CENTRAL MN UP TO 18Z AND IN ALL LIKELIHOOD WILL PROBABLY
BE ABLE TO END THE REST OF THE ADVISORY PRIOR TO 00Z AS MOST OF THE
SNOWFALL LOOKS TO BE OUT OF THE MPX CWA BY 18Z SATURDAY. WITH THE
WESTWARD SHIFT WE HAVE BEEN SEEING WITH THE MODELS...FEEL THE ERN
EDGE OF THE ADVISORY IS IN GOOD SHAPE...SO DID NOT ADD ANY COUNTIES
EITHER.

ONCE AGAIN WE WILL HAVE A SHORT TERM PERIOD WITH A DIFFICULT
TEMPERATURE TREND AS CLOUD COVER AND SRLY WINDS INCREASE TONIGHT.
EXPECT TEMPERATURES IN WRN MN TO CONTINUE RISING THROUGH THE
NIGHT...WITH ERN MN AND WRN WI QUICKLY DROPPING OFF AFTER SUNSET
WITH CLEAR SKIES AND LIGHT WINDS...BEFORE TEMPS LEVEL OFF AND BEGIN
TO RISE AFTER MIDNIGHT. HIGHS TOMORROW WILL LIKELY BE ACHIEVED IN
THE MORNING HOURS WITH TEMPS STEADY OR SLIGHTLY FALLING IN THE
AFTERNOON.


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1727061 said:


> yeah
> 
> NWS has a sneaky addendum in Saturday's forecast
> saying possible light snow Sat aftn.....


Son of a...


----------



## Greenery

Hamelfire;1727022 said:


> MMMMMMMMMMMM gummy bears


I hope your not eating haribo sugarless gummybears.
You really need to check out the reviews for them on amazon.

Explosive


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1727062 said:


> How do you think he got that city job?


I thought he would have been the giver


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1727060 said:


> All the D you can get?


All the D I can handle.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1727063 said:


> NWS Discussion
> 
> AREA FORECAST DISCUSSION
> NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE TWIN CITIES/CHANHASSEN MN
> 545 PM CST FRI JAN 17 2014
> 
> .SHORT TERM...(THIS EVENING THROUGH SATURDAY)
> ISSUED AT 357 PM CST FRI JAN 17 2014
> 
> POWERFUL...THOUGH FAST MOVING CLIPPER STILL ON TRACK TO IMPACT THE
> AREA LATE TONIGHT INTO SATURDAY MORNING. THE SHORT WAVE RESPONSIBLE
> FOR THE SNOW TONIGHT IS A COMPACT WAVE CURRENTLY OVER CENTRAL
> SASKATCHEWAN THAT IS QUICKLY DIVING SOUTH TOWARD WRN MN. MODEL
> AGREEMENT IS QUITE STRONG IN A SFC LOW THAT WILL BE NW OF WINNIPEG
> AT 00Z THIS EVENING AND ALREADY DOWN IN THE SPRINGFIELD ILLINOIS
> AREA 24 HOURS LATER WITH A TRACK NEAR A FARGO/RWF/FRM LINE SAT
> MORNING. THE HEAVIEST SWATH OF SNOW WILL FALL JUST EAST OF THIS LINE
> IN THE FROM OF A BAND OF 3-4 INCHES OF SNOW. MODEL DIFFERENCE FOR
> WHERE THIS BAND OF SNOW WILL BE CENTERED RANGES FROM ALEXANDRIA DOWN
> THROUGH MANKATO WITH THE NAM/SREF AND ASSORTED HIRES WRFS...WHILE
> THE ECMWF/GFS/GEM HAVE IT MORE OF A LITTLE FALLS/WRN TWIN CITIES
> METRO/ROCHESTER LINE. ALL OF THIS REPRESENTS A CONTINUED SLIGHT
> WESTWARD SHIFT IN WHERE THE BAND WILL SETUP. CURRENT FORECAST FAVORS
> A BLEND OF THE LATER MODELS.
> 
> WE SHOULD SEE A FAIRLY HEALTHY BURST OF SNOW WITH THIS SYSTEM THANKS
> TO WINDS HEADING UP THE 290K SFC BETWEEN 40 AND 50 KTS FEEDING INTO
> A DECENT H7-H6 FRONTAL ZONE WITH BEST LI/S THAT ARE DOWN AROUND +5.
> THE COMBINATION OF STRONG ISENTROPIC UPGLIDE AND FRONTAL FORCING
> WITHIN AN ENVIRONMENT WITH WEAK STABILITY WILL HELP PROMOTE SNOWFALL
> RATES UP AROUND AN INCH PER HOUR IN THE HEART OF THE SNOWBAND. GIVEN
> THE SPEED WITH WHICH THIS SYSTEM IS MOVING ALONG WITH THESE
> RATES...EXPECT MUCH OF WHAT IS SEEN AT A LOCATION SNOWFALL WISE TO
> FALL WITHIN 4 HOURS.
> 
> FOR WINDS...THE ONE ADVANTAGE TO THE WESTWARD SHIFT IN THE SFC
> LOW...IS THE STRONG WINDS ASSOCIATED WITH THIS LOW WILL STAY ACROSS
> THE DAKOTAS...WITH THE BLOWING SNOW THREAT LOOKING TO BE DIMINISHED
> ACROSS THE MPX CWA...WITH BLIZZARD CONDITIONS NOT EXPECTED. BASED ON
> THE GRADIENT...LOOKS LIKE WE WILL SEE SOME STRONGER WINDS /GUSTS TO
> NEAR 30 MPH/ FOR 2 OR 3 HOURS AFTER THE SNOW ENDS...BUT THEY WILL
> QUICKLY WIND DOWN THROUGH THE AFTERNOON AS A SFC RIDGE AXIS BUILDS
> IN. GIVEN THE SPEED WITH WHICH THE SYSTEM IS MOVING ALONG WITH THE
> REDUCTION IN EXPECTED WIND SPEEDS...MOVED THE END TIME OF THE
> ADVISORY IN CENTRAL MN UP TO 18Z AND IN ALL LIKELIHOOD WILL PROBABLY
> BE ABLE TO END THE REST OF THE ADVISORY PRIOR TO 00Z AS MOST OF THE
> SNOWFALL LOOKS TO BE OUT OF THE MPX CWA BY 18Z SATURDAY. WITH THE
> WESTWARD SHIFT WE HAVE BEEN SEEING WITH THE MODELS...FEEL THE ERN
> EDGE OF THE ADVISORY IS IN GOOD SHAPE...SO DID NOT ADD ANY COUNTIES
> EITHER.
> 
> ONCE AGAIN WE WILL HAVE A SHORT TERM PERIOD WITH A DIFFICULT
> TEMPERATURE TREND AS CLOUD COVER AND SRLY WINDS INCREASE TONIGHT.
> EXPECT TEMPERATURES IN WRN MN TO CONTINUE RISING THROUGH THE
> NIGHT...WITH ERN MN AND WRN WI QUICKLY DROPPING OFF AFTER SUNSET
> WITH CLEAR SKIES AND LIGHT WINDS...BEFORE TEMPS LEVEL OFF AND BEGIN
> TO RISE AFTER MIDNIGHT. HIGHS TOMORROW WILL LIKELY BE ACHIEVED IN
> THE MORNING HOURS WITH TEMPS STEADY OR SLIGHTLY FALLING IN THE
> AFTERNOON.


Too much to read.... Clif notes?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1727066 said:


> I thought he would have been the giver


Hahahahah.


----------



## CityGuy

greenery;1727065 said:


> I hope your not eating haribo sugarless gummybears.
> You really need to check out the reviews for them on amazon.
> 
> Explosive


Nope Black Forset


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1727070 said:


> Too much to read.... Clif notes?


Its going to snow


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1727067 said:


> All the D I can handle.


My gf can only handle so much


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1727062 said:


> How do you think he got that city job?


You are just jealous.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1727075 said:


> Its going to snow


Copy that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1727079 said:


> You are just jealous.


Who isn't?

Haha.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1727078 said:


> My gf can only handle so much


Sounds like a personal problem


----------



## unit28

NWS MN
has a new *urgent message *just posted..............

{{I thought I said NE of LMN would get a good burst, we'll see in the Am hours.....}}

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE TWIN CITIES/CHANHASSEN MN
840 PM CST FRI JAN 17 2014

...ACCUMULATING SNOW TONIGHT INTO SATURDAY MORNING...

.A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY REMAINS IN EFFECT OVERNIGHT AND FOR
MUCH OF SATURDAY FOR CENTRAL AND SOUTH CENTRAL MINNESOTA AND
ADJOINING AREAS OF WEST CENTRAL WISCONSIN.

SNOW ACROSS NORTHWEST MINNESOTA THIS EVENING WILL SPREAD
SOUTHEAST ACROSS CENTRAL AND SOUTHERN MINNESOTA *AS WELL AS WEST
CENTRAL WISCONSIN DURING THE NIGHT.* THE SNOW WILL BEGIN TO TAPER
OFF AROUND SUNRISE ACROSS CENTRAL MINNESOTA AND AROUND NOON FROM
SOUTHERN MINNESOTA THROUGH WEST CENTRAL WISCONSIN. A BAND OF 3 TO
4 INCHES OF SNOW IS EXPECTED TO FALL FROM ALEXANDRIA AND LITTLE
FALLS ON SOUTHEAST THROUGH ST CLOUD...HUTCHISON...THE TWIN CITIES
METROPOLITAN AREA...MANKATO...ALBERT LEA...RED WING AND PEPIN.
SNOW FALL AMOUNTS OF 1 TO 2 INCHES ARE EXPECTED TO THE EAST AND
WEST OF THIS BAND.

IN ADDITION...NORTH WINDS ARE EXPECTED TO INCREASE SATURDAY
MORNING INTO THE AFTERNOON BEHIND THIS SYSTEM...WITH GUSTS TO 35
MPH POSSIBLE FROM WEST CENTRAL INTO SOUTH CENTRAL MINNESOTA. *THIS
WILL LEAD TO AREAS OF BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW DEVELOPING AS THE
SNOWFALL IS WINDING DOWN SATURDAY MORNING THAT WILL PERSIST INTO
THE AFTERNOON.*


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Holy Cripes!!!! What a blob hopefully staying west of the central metro!!


----------



## CityGuy

Nice SSS was dead on again. 3-4 inches for some of us.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1727085 said:


> Holy Cripes!!!! What a blob hopefully staying west of the central metro!!


That is a nice bloob in ND


----------



## CityGuy

5 just said 2-4 for the metro.

And yes SSS I know the metro is big.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1727087 said:


> Nice SSS was dead on again. 3-4 inches for some of us.


Its hasn't happened yet


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1727087 said:


> Nice SSS was dead on again. 3-4 inches for some of us.


I'm sticking with my 2.8" prediction.


----------



## qualitycut

2.5 is good that 3 inches was to much. I'm running out of room


----------



## SnowGuy73

Atleast it should be done by sunrise. Or so they say.


----------



## CityGuy

From number 4 Lauren Casey

FB page
Ready the shovel! Metro snow to develop after midnight. Periods of heavy snow after 3a. Flakes ending by midday tomorrow. Expect a shovel-able 2-5" of new snow! Issuance of snow emergencies is plausible. All the snow scoop at 10p on 'CCO, I'm in for Chris!


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1727093 said:


> 2.5 is good that 3 inches was to much. I'm running out of room


Time to stack or haul


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1727094 said:


> Atleast it should be done by sunrise. Or so they say.


lets hope.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1727095 said:


> From number 4 Lauren Casey
> 
> FB page
> Ready the shovel! Metro snow to develop after midnight. Periods of heavy snow after 3a. Flakes ending by midday tomorrow. Expect a shovel-able 2-5" of new snow! Issuance of snow emergencies is plausible. All the snow scoop at 10p on 'CCO, I'm in for Chris!


I can't stand her.... It sounds like she needs to blow her nose when she talks.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Nowacks new map.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1727096 said:


> Time to stack or haul


Agreed, start stacking.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1727094 said:


> Atleast it should be done by sunrise. Or so they say.


That's bad if its going to get done at like 6.


----------



## CityGuy

Is it just me or is the blob getting bigger in ND?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1727098 said:


> I can't stand her.... It sounds like she needs to blow her nose when she talks.


I cant either


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1727094 said:


> Atleast it should be done by sunrise. Or so they say.


They also list an inch during the day tomorrow


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1727100 said:


> Nowacks new map.


Your edges need to be rounded.


----------



## BossPlow614

10 pages in an hour & a half while at the gym, you gotta be kidding me...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1727106 said:


> They also list an inch during the day tomorrow


Day starts at 04:00, sunrise is like 07:00.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1727106 said:


> They also list an inch during the day tomorrow


NWs day? starts at 400 according to Lwn I think that was so could be that.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goal!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1727100 said:


> Nowacks new map.


So it is going to take a turn and go to the metro.


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1727108 said:


> 10 pages in an hour & a half while at the gym, you gotta be kidding me...


Get caught up quick or there will be more at this rate.


----------



## unit28

Hamelfire;1727089 said:


> 5 just said 2-4 for the metro.
> 
> And yes SSS I know the metro is big.


had the 4" nailed down a couple days ago

no-one reads my posts...lol
changing name to rodney dangerfield tomorrow


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1727111 said:


> Goal!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Nice..................


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1727108 said:


> 10 pages in an hour & a half while at the gym, you gotta be kidding me...


You didn't miss much, its going to snow.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1727108 said:


> 10 pages in an hour & a half while at the gym, you gotta be kidding me...


That's why I dont go there


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1727114 said:


> had the 4" nailed down a couple days ago
> 
> no-one reads my posts...lol
> changing name to rodney dangerfield tomorrow


You get the credit Unit


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1727114 said:


> had the 4" nailed down a couple days ago
> 
> no-one reads my posts...lol
> changing name to rodney dangerfield tomorrow


Start posting in English!!!


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;1727114 said:


> had the 4" nailed down a couple days ago
> 
> no-one reads my posts...lol
> changing name to rodney dangerfield tomorrow


I do but most the time between you, SSS, cb and lwn I don;t understand the tech stuff. Keep it simple 2-4 and I get that. :waving:


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1727100 said:


> Nowacks new map.


Who's that 4"+ in the west metro for?


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1727114 said:


> had the 4" nailed down a couple days ago
> 
> no-one reads my posts...lol
> changing name to rodney dangerfield tomorrow


No we do but there is a difference between reading and trying to understand what your reading


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1727121 said:


> Who's that 4"+ in the west metro for?


I bet I know.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Weather is on.


----------



## SnowGuy73

That's a big blob!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1727126 said:


> That's a big blob!


Have you not been paying attention. Lwn and I both said that like 2 pages ago.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1727100 said:


> Nowacks new map.


Fan

subscribed


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1727126 said:


> That's a big blob!


It sure is. Nowack may have to update.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1727127 said:


> Have you not been paying attention. Lwn and I both said that like 2 pages ago.


I didn't see it until now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Apparently no snow this coming week. Just flurries and light snow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1727131 said:


> Apparently no snow this coming week. Just flurries and light snow.


Earlier this month I heard on here there was no snow all month according to accuweather. :laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1727134 said:


> Earlier this month I heard on here there was no snow all month according to accuweather. :laughing:


Then a big one in feb some time?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1727134 said:


> Earlier this month I heard on here there was no snow all month according to accuweather. :laughing:


I remember hearing that too... What an Asshat!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1727135 said:


> Then a big one in feb some time?


Nope!..........


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1727134 said:


> Earlier this month I heard on here there was no snow all month according to accuweather. :laughing:


I think we thought that last year at this time...


----------



## BossPlow614

I asked NWS about snow on Sunday night & they replied back that they have 1/2" on Sunday night but nothing for Monday yet


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1727123 said:


> I bet I know.....


Must be for hamel 

EDIT... now I'm on a computer and can see it's definitely for snowguy


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1727139 said:


> I asked NWS about snow on Sunday night & they replied back that they have 1/2" on Sunday night but nothing for Monday yet


So you should be able to ride nuts to butts with your buddy


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1727118 said:


> You get the credit Unit


no way,
my 10th grade co-op teacher said I'd never have credit


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1727140 said:


> Must be for hamel
> 
> EDIT... now I'm on a computer and can see it's definitely for snowguy


Bring it. I warned you all I had call this weekend.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1727138 said:


> I think we thought that last year at this time...


Last year I had to dig into the last 100 years of records in order to convince Jim that winter was not over. :waving:


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;1727119 said:


> Start posting in English!!!


pretty much what SSS said

......
a few years ago


----------



## cbservicesllc

New forecast update...

Tonight Snow, mainly after 3am. Temperature rising to around 12 by 5am. Southeast wind 5 to 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. Total nighttime snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible.

Saturday Snow, mainly before 1pm. High near 21. Southeast wind 5 to 10 mph becoming north northwest in the afternoon. Chance of precipitation is 100%. *New snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible.*

That sucks...


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1727142 said:


> So you should be able to ride nuts to butts with your buddy


You wish. Like I said, ill be at the bar in the boathouse


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1727142 said:


> So you should be able to ride nuts to butts with your buddy


That right there is funny.  I hope they don't get the jewels on their pants tangled.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1727144 said:


> Bring it. I warned you all I had call this weekend.


O poor you! Time and a half?


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1727150 said:


> That right there is funny.  I hope they don't get the jewels on their pants tangled.


hahahaha 
now thats funny


----------



## wizardsr

unit28;1725247 said:


> precip bullseye of .30" is NE of Camden


It's going to snow in Cancun?


----------



## unit28

giggles the freak is on.......


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1727146 said:


> pretty much what SSS said
> 
> ......
> a few years ago


I called you the Easter bunny earlier this year. We all know you left something but we have no idea where to find it.


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1727142 said:


> So you should be able to ride nuts to butts with your buddy


Oh wow, good times


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1727151 said:


> O poor you! Time and a half?


Plus 2 hr min everytime I have to go back for calls


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1727147 said:


> New forecast update...
> 
> Tonight Snow, mainly after 3am. Temperature rising to around 12 by 5am. Southeast wind 5 to 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. Total nighttime snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible.
> 
> Saturday Snow, mainly before 1pm. High near 21. Southeast wind 5 to 10 mph becoming north northwest in the afternoon. Chance of precipitation is 100%. *New snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible.*
> 
> That sucks...


Mother!.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

Well... only one commercial to make sure is done tomorrow... otherwise i'm helping with resi's and townhomes... might as well make the money... let's do it


----------



## SnowGuy73

Where's the snow o meter?


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1727159 said:


> Well... only one commercial to make sure is done tomorrow... otherwise i'm helping with resi's and townhomes... might as well make the money... let's do it


Lucky you!


----------



## CityGuy

9 says 1-3

WTH They all get the same info.


----------



## SnowGuy73

He put it really west.


----------



## qualitycut

I hope we don't get 4 if we get 2-2.5 then people will be patient ,4 people will be blowing up the phones because they are home all day


----------



## qualitycut

Radar looks like its going to stay a little farther west?


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1727167 said:


> I hope we don't get 4 if we get 2-2.5 then people will be patient ,4 people will be blowing up the phones because they are home all day


That is the double edged sword of weekend storms...


----------



## unit28

wizardsr;1727153 said:


> It's going to snow in Cancun?


only every 3rd quarter during leap year

if it's PV anomally is above 960mb's with cold cloud tops -50 just below the dendritic growth zone
and the JS is heading South at about 300knts

uh yeas


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1727168 said:


> Radar looks like its going to stay a little farther west?


Still a lot in Canada that US radar doesn't show...


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Ch 9 has the heavy stuff way west


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1727169 said:


> That is the double edged sword of weekend storms...


Unless it finished at 9pm


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1727168 said:


> Radar looks like its going to stay a little farther west?


Didn't you see Nowaks map? It will hit the metro.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1727170 said:


> only every 3rd quarter during leap year
> 
> if it's PV anomally is above 960mb's with cold cloud tops -50 just below the dendritic growth zone
> and the JS is heading South at about 300knts
> 
> uh yeas


Can you teach a class or webinar so we can learn what all this means? I'll buy beer!


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1727168 said:


> Radar looks like its going to stay a little farther west?


havnt
even looked at radar.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1727177 said:


> Didn't you see Nowaks map? It will hit the metro.


Yea im talking the bullseye


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;1727170 said:


> only every 3rd quarter during leap year
> 
> if it's PV anomally is above 960mb's with cold cloud tops -50 just below the dendritic growth zone
> and the JS is heading South at about 300knts
> 
> uh yeas


So next year right?


----------



## cbservicesllc

These weather terrorists are no good at radar watching... they just blab about whatever the computer tells them...


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1727168 said:


> Radar looks like its going to stay a little farther west?


Lets do that.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1727184 said:


> These weather terrorists are no good at radar watching... they just blab about whatever the computer tells them...


And they get paid more than both of us put together.


----------



## CityGuy

And 3000 posts now


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1727182 said:


> Yea im talking the bullseye


Me too. Its actually slightly east of the NAM for this hour which was the most west.

As it moves south it should begin to shift a little more to the east.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1727190 said:


> Me too. Its actually slightly east of the NAM for this hour which was the most west.
> 
> As it moves south it should begin to shift a little more to the east.


No it won't.


----------



## unit28

Urgent - winter weather message
national weather service la crosse wi
857 pm cst fri jan 17 2014

...more snow for late tonight and saturday morning...

.another round of snow will move across the region late tonight
through saturday morning. Accumulations of 3 to 4 inches appear
likely for locations along and west of the mississippi river. *The
visibility could drop to less than a mile at times.* The snow will
end from north to south during the afternoon.

yes it did....


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1727188 said:


> And 3000 posts now


Should be an addict now


----------



## qualitycut

Nm I lied.....


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1727196 said:


> Should be an addict now


nope 2000 member but feel like an addict


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1727196 said:


> Should be an addict now


Addict is 1K... even I'm an addict


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1727196 said:


> Should be an addict now


I thought I had that back when I was still in the 2000 range. I'm sure I did!


----------



## unit28

Hamelfire;1727183 said:


> So next year right?


X MY heart....


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1727186 said:


> And they get paid more than both of us put together.


You're being WAY generous on my earnings...


----------



## CityGuy

Sow whats after 2000? Guy glued to PS?


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;1727204 said:


> X MY heart....


I will hold you to it.

Unit says snow next year in Cancune


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1727206 said:


> Sow whats after 2000? Guy glued to PS?


Nothing....its a scam like "be sure to drink your ovaltine".


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1727208 said:


> Nothing....its a scam like "be sure to drink your ovaltine".


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## OC&D

You guys have only added 5 pages in the time it took me to catch up? Slackers. 

Plow is hung and I'm setting he alarm for 5 to see what's shaking. 

In other news, wifey will have no issues with her shooting qualification. She scares me a little.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1727208 said:


> Nothing....its a scam like "be sure to drink your ovaltine".


you'll shoot your eye out kid


----------



## CityGuy

OC&D;1727210 said:


> *You guys have only added 5 pages in the time it took me to catch up? Slackers. *
> 
> Plow is hung and I'm setting he alarm for 5 to see what's shaking.
> 
> In other news, wifey will have no issues with her shooting qualification. She scares me a little.


Sorry I'll try harder


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1727210 said:


> You guys have only added 5 pages in the time it took me to catch up? Slackers.
> 
> Plow is hung and I'm setting he alarm for 5 to see what's shaking.
> 
> In other news, wifey will have no issues with her shooting qualification. She scares me a little.


I'd make it four if I were you. :waving:


----------



## unit28

Hamelfire;1727207 said:


> I will hold you to it.
> 
> Unit says snow next year in Cancune


Imonna get more credit....booya Mr refue


----------



## qualitycut

I'm trying to kick people out I want to sleep


----------



## SSS Inc.

Only four minutes until this place lights up with the local weather guy reports.  I hope they are all the same.


----------



## unit28

ok I googled it first...
lazy man I am

cancun snow


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1727216 said:


> Only four minutes until this place lights up with the local weather guy reports.  I hope they are all the same.


never are...........


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1727216 said:


> Only four minutes until this place lights up with the local weather guy reports.  I hope they are all the same.


Nope none of them said much


----------



## CityGuy

5 says 2-4

done by 8 am


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1727213 said:


> I'd make it four if I were you. :waving:


5am will give me plenty of time to plow what's open tomorrow unless we've got like 5 or 6" which I don't see happening.


----------



## qualitycut

I'm just going to wait for the first call


----------



## SSS Inc.

Most of our stuff will need to be done early(Except Apartments). Fine by me, Hope when we're done we get a quick 1.5". payuppayup


----------



## CityGuy

4 says 2-4 maybe 5


----------



## CityGuy

11 says 1-3


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1727236 said:


> 11 says 1-3


Said that at 5PM today... I think Jerrid is high... (on drugs, not totals)


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1727238 said:


> Said that at 5PM today... I think Jerrid is high... (on drugs, not totals)


I don't think 1" should be on anybody's forecast.


----------



## unit28

this is what
I've been seeing
as far as the heavier bands

heavier bands around Camden
and another band NE of LMN

The one closest to LMN has expanded SW and into what SSS pointed out as localized ...er NOWACK

I like what SSS tracked so far


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1727233 said:


> Most of our stuff will need to be done early(Except Apartments). Fine by me, Hope when we're done we get a quick 1.5". payuppayup


So if we have 1.5 in the am you will plow, then say we only get another .5-1 then what


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

I hate this, why couldn't be snowing already and be done by 2am. Can't we schedule this stuff like summer work?


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1727249 said:


> So if we have 1.5 in the am you will plow, then say we only get another .5-1 then what


34* on SUnday is the plan....


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1727249 said:


> So if we have 1.5 in the am you will plow, then say we only get another .5-1 then what


That's what salt is for well the .5" for me the 1" gets pushed


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1727250 said:


> I hate this, why couldn't be snowing already and be done by 2am. Can't we schedule this stuff like summer work?


Yea not going to be pretty if we get close to 4. Lwnmrr is screwed


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1727249 said:


> So if we have 1.5 in the am you will plow, then say we only get another .5-1 then what


Don't think that will happen but if we hit 1.5" by say 4 or 5 we will plow. If we get an inch after that we will probably do it again. For us, a lot is open tomorrow early. A couple are not so they will wait until its done. If we leave 2.5" at 8 or 9a.m. our customers will not be happy. If its only an inch by early a.m we would wait.


----------



## qualitycut

The new coaches daughter is kinda cute

Edit... Daughters


----------



## SSS Inc.

Rap is up to .25" liquid so is the NAM. Radar looks impressive compared to a lot of what we have seen this year. 4" is looking likely I think.


----------



## qualitycut

If I added my nws correctly I'm at just over 2, accu is 1.7


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1727258 said:


> Rap is up to .25" liquid so is the NAM. Radar looks impressive compared to a lot of what we have seen this year. 4" is looking likely I think.


Nooo, I don't want to deal with everyone calling.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1727260 said:


> If I added my nws correctly I'm at just over 2, accu is 1.7


I'm surprised, I'm at 3.5". Its not like you're way east of me.


----------



## BossPlow614

Nws changed again, 2-4 tonight & around 1" tmrw before noon


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1727167 said:


> I hope we don't get 4 if we get 2-2.5 then people will be patient ,4 people will be blowing up the phones because they are home all day


No they will come and go ten times packing the entire driveway.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1727260 said:


> If I added my nws correctly I'm at just over 2, accu is 1.7


I just did Inver grove and you're at 3.7" . 1-3 tonight, 1-3 tomorrow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1727258 said:


> Rap is up to .25" liquid so is the NAM. Radar looks impressive compared to a lot of what we have seen this year. 4" is looking likely I think.


Sure seems feasible... I'm in... just resi's... I have all the time in the world for the schools, park and rides, and machine shops the rest of the weekend...


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1727268 said:


> I just did Inver grove and you're at 3.7" . 1-3 tonight, 1-3 tomorrow.


F, I see that now, I looked on my Noaa app and said less


----------



## qualitycut

Well I'm out I'm getting up at 4, Barlow said not starting till 2


----------



## qualitycut

Actually no need to get up early going to wait till its done


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1727271 said:


> Well I'm out I'm getting up at 4, Barlow said not starting till 2


That's our plan. Might have 2" by then. Thinking 1:30 start for the snow. Building to the west a bit.


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;1727269 said:


> Sure seems feasible... I'm in... just resi's... I have all the time in the world for the schools, park and rides, and machine shops the rest of the weekend...


for the most part of the track it's .23" prcp

ratio's were at 20-25:1 yesterday


----------



## OC&D

Gophers win!

Alarm is set for 4:30(I'm giving SSS some credit, deserved or not). I haven't even looked at the radar or the forecasts so hopefully you guys aren't tellin' tales.


----------



## unit28

Including the cities of...walker...pine river...brainerd...
Hill city...aitkin
954 pm cst fri jan 17 2014

...winter weather advisory remains in effect until noon cst
saturday...

* location...parts of central minnesota...including the
brainerd...walker...and pine river areas.

* snow timing...snow is expected to begin between 10pm and
midnight tonight. Most of the snow will fall between about 1 and
7 am in the early morning. The snow could linger through late
saturday morning.

* snow accumulations...widespread 2 to 5 inches. There could be
isolated amounts up to 6 inches south and west of brainerd.

* impacts...expect snow covered roads and deteriorating travel
conditions late tonight through saturday morning.

Precautionary/preparedness actions...

This winter weather advisory for snow means that accumulating
snow will cause travel difficulties. Be prepared for snow covered
roads and reduced visibility. Allow extra time to reach your
destination.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1727277 said:


> Gophers win!
> 
> Alarm is set for 4:30(I'm giving SSS some credit, deserved or not). I haven't even looked at the radar or the forecasts so hopefully you guys aren't tellin' tales.


Talk to ya at 4:30 when you ask when it will stop. :waving::laughing:

I'm out until 4:00.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1727274 said:


> That's our plan. Might have 2" by then. Thinking 1:30 start for the snow. Building to the west a bit.


just saw that too,

colomn deepening and expanding snow growth zone
you'll see the 4 plus there


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1727279 said:


> Talk to ya at 4:30 when you ask when it will stop. :waving::laughing:
> 
> I'm out until 4:00.


saw most of the impact out of the area by 6am
winds were still forecasted to be an issue though at 10news


----------



## unit28

why did I drink the last redbull already?


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1727281 said:


> just saw that too,
> 
> colomn deepening and expanding snow growth zone
> you'll see the 4 plus there


4 plus where?


----------



## unit28

center of the snowband....western TC etc...

WE SHOULD SEE A FAIRLY HEALTHY BURST OF SNOW WITH THIS SYSTEM THANKS
TO WINDS HEADING UP THE 290K SFC BETWEEN 40 AND 50 KTS FEEDING INTO
A DECENT H7-H6 FRONTAL ZONE WITH BEST LI/S THAT ARE DOWN AROUND +5.
THE COMBINATION OF STRONG ISENTROPIC UPGLIDE AND FRONTAL FORCING
WITHIN AN ENVIRONMENT WITH WEAK STABILITY WILL HELP PROMOTE SNOWFALL
RATES UP *AROUND AN INCH PER HOUR IN THE HEART OF THE SNOWBAND.* GIVEN
THE SPEED WITH WHICH THIS SYSTEM IS MOVING ALONG WITH THESE
RATES...EXPECT MUCH OF WHAT IS SEEN AT A LOCATION SNOWFALL WISE TO
FALL WITHIN 4 HOURS


----------



## unit28

main impacts to last about four hours.

At an inch per hour snowfall rate....


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1727010 said:


> I'm hoping I don't get snow. Got a guy coming from Duluth for my Steamer tomorrow. It'll be the difference between what I'm getting for my C-plow and the new stainless DXT.


What's the price tag on a new DXT? I think that's my next plow. Used one the other day, wanted to go order one on the spot.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1727294 said:


> What's the price tag on a new DXT? I think that's my next plow. Used one the other day, wanted to go order one on the spot.


$6,600 installed.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm just waking up after a 3 ish hour nap. Trying to decide if I need to start filling trucks, or wait til morning???


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1727300 said:


> I'm just waking up after a 3 ish hour nap. Trying to decide if I need to start filling trucks, or wait til morning???


Depends on how much of your stuff needs to be done johnny on the spot... radar looks impressive


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1727301 said:


> Depends on how much of your stuff needs to be done johnny on the spot... radar looks impressive


It does... But it also looks quite west.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1727303 said:


> It does... But it also looks quite west.


This is true... guys like me have to watch it a bit more


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1727301 said:


> Depends on how much of your stuff needs to be done johnny on the spot... radar looks impressive


I suppose.... Gotta unhook the dump trailer, hook then plow back up.

Run 5 trucks to the station. By that time I'll know if I need to haul the skid to town and stage it or not.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1727308 said:


> I suppose.... Gotta unhook the dump trailer, hook then plow back up.
> 
> Run 5 trucks to the station. By that time I'll know if I need to haul the skid to town and stage it or not.


Good luck... I know I always feel a little better when I'm "prepared"


----------



## unit28

Jim 
you wanted snow right?


----------



## unit28

good job to SSS


----------



## ryde307

Just got back from the Gophers game. Cool game to be at but damn it was cold.
I do appreciate all the girls in yoga pants but I'm guessing have have hypothermia by now.


----------



## unit28

top half of LPS just whatever'd

rdr prcp typ
also shows the cyclogenesis...
west is about right and going to hit Mnkto IMO
http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx?location=USMN0657&animate=true


----------



## ryde307

For whoever posted the thing about gummy bears I had to look it up on Amazon provides a good laugh.
Time for bed starting at 5.


----------



## unit28

ryde307;1727315 said:


> Just got back from the Gophers game. Cool game to be at but damn it was cold.
> I do appreciate all the girls in yoga pants but I'm guessing have have hypothermia by now.


cold buns eh?


----------



## ryde307

The radar looks pretty impressive but my NWS totals just dropped by 3/4" I am at 2.9 on the graph. I think my 3.1 prediction is going to come true.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

All 5 trucks warming up. Skid is running. Dump trailer unhooked.

Time to fill up for an hour.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1727316 said:


> top half of LPS just whatever'd
> 
> rdr prcp typ
> also shows the cyclogenesis...
> west is about right and going to hit Mnkto IMO
> http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx?location=USMN0657&animate=true


Interesting... I should probably go grab a nap


----------



## ryde307

unit28;1727318 said:


> cold buns eh?


I was cold and I had fleece pants and snow pants, a tshirt, 2 sweatshirts, and a jacket. 25% of the girls there had boots and yoga pants with a jacket. They obviously drank more than I did and just didn't realize they were cold.


----------



## unit28

warm tomorrow and then heat wave sunday 
mid 30's?


----------



## BossPlow614

ryde307;1727322 said:


> I was cold and I had fleece pants and snow pants, a tshirt, 2 sweatshirts, and a jacket. 25% of the girls there had boots and yoga pants with a jacket. They obviously drank more than I did and just didn't realize they were cold.


The stadium doesn't have heated benches like Lambeau?


----------



## unit28

went out today with no coat...highly do not recommend that when it's 9* out


----------



## ryde307

BossPlow614;1727324 said:


> The stadium doesn't have heated benches like Lambeau?


No, normally football is over by late fall and I don't think they use it for much in the winter. 
When I was at Lambeau I don't remeber heated seats but I also drank enough to not have an accurate memory of the game.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1727323 said:


> warm tomorrow and then heat wave sunday
> mid 30's?


That will be awesome... I think I'll plow commercials then... windows down, jacket off


----------



## unit28

LPS track turning,
this for me, at 100% snow now....

Overnight Snow, mainly after 2am. 

Low around 3. Southeast wind 5 to 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. Total nighttime snow accumulation of 2 to 4 inches possible. 

Saturday Snow, mainly before 11am. 

High near 19. East southeast wind 5 to 10 mph becoming west northwest in the afternoon. Chance of precipitation is 90%. New snow accumulation of less than one inch possible.


----------



## Greenery

Its snowing


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dangit. Forgot about the $75 limit for pay at the pump per transaction.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1727299 said:


> $6,600 installed.


is that the 8.5 ft size? Thats not bad at all. I got a quote on a new western 8 ft straight blade this past fall and it was like $5500. For the extra thousand bucks might as well just get the V. It'd be nice but I think I'll wait until next fall... I don't really need a new plow just yet... but I want one.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1727334 said:


> is that the 8.5 ft size? Thats not bad at all. I got a quote on a new western 8 ft straight blade this past fall and it was like $5500. For the extra thousand bucks might as well just get the V. It'd be nice but I think I'll wait until next fall... I don't really need a new plow just yet... but I want one.


8.2', yes.

Oh, and now my card is froze from trying to do multiple transactions back to back.

Gonna have to drive to Forest Lake to fill up where a station is actually open.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1727335 said:


> 8.2', yes.
> 
> Oh, and now my card is froze from trying to do multiple transactions back to back.
> 
> Gonna have to drive to Forest Lake to fill up where a station is actually open.


8.2' thats right. The western mvp 3 is the 8.5. Have fun tonight. And tomorrow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

All plows are on. First two trucks are filled.

I can still see the lights of Forest Lake against the bottom of the cloud deck from Stacy, visibility at least 5 miles here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have just a few flakes falling in Wyoming. 

And yes, I have taken a shower lately, so they are not from my head.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It will be interesting to see what this one does. Sure is moving by quickly, but we all thought that last Tuesday it would be gone by 5-6 am and that's when most snow fell, after then.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I think some of the westsiders are going to be surprised in a hour or two when they peek outside.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1727340 said:


> It will be interesting to see what this one does. Sure is moving by quickly, but we all thought that last Tuesday it would be gone by 5-6 am and that's when most snow fell, after then.


Little bizarre right now looking at what's on radar and what was predicted...


----------



## DDB

cbservicesllc;1727343 said:


> Little bizarre right now looking at what's on radar and what was predicted...


I agree with you.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1727343 said:


> Little bizarre right now looking at what's on radar and what was predicted...


It is.... Almost want to stop filling trucks.

But then Tuesday would happen again.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Cb- you have much snow outside yet?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1727345 said:


> It is.... Almost want to stop filling trucks.
> 
> But then Tuesday would happen again.


Bet you're glad you started when the card issue started happening...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just started snowing here.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1727346 said:


> Cb- you have much snow outside yet?


Read my mind... just a dusting... small flakes... smaller than I thought they'd be for the ratios

EDIT: To the complete untrained weather mind... looks like the heaviest is hanging at and South of 94


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1727349 said:


> Read my mind... just a dusting... small flakes... smaller than I thought they'd be for the ratios


Same here. Figured you'd have a bit more seeing as you're on the east side of the green.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm no Unit, but it sure looks like once the blob NW of St. Cloud moves by.....???????

At this time it doesn't look too impressive.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1727350 said:


> Same here. Figured you'd have a bit more seeing as you're on the east side of the green.


Yeah.... bit odd... I know they were saying a lot of it initially wasn't hitting the ground... for the returns I'm seeing now I'd expect more...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1727351 said:


> I'm no Unit, but it sure looks like once the blob NW of St. Cloud moves by.....???????
> 
> At this time it doesn't look too impressive.


Here's my edit from a couple posts ago...

EDIT: To the complete untrained weather mind... looks like the heaviest is hanging at and South of 94


----------



## cbservicesllc

Kinda like Unit said, the north side of the low pressure "whatever'd" ... dissipated?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1727353 said:


> Here's my edit from a couple posts ago...
> 
> EDIT: To the complete untrained weather mind... looks like the heaviest is hanging at and South of 94


Right. That's where I figured you'd have 1/2".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

One more truck to go.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1727355 said:


> Right. That's where I figured you'd have 1/2".


Kinda looks like the heaviest might line up over snowguy...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh oh........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Starting to look like it's going Tuesday on us if you look at the Midwest radar. Starting to rotate pretty good, building back up to the north.


----------



## Greenery

Coming down pretry decent in plymouth. Heavy dusting

Going to be 15 miles west of plymouth in 20. Will report


----------



## BossPlow614

Coming down pretty hard now. Time for a little sleep.


----------



## TKLAWN

White out. Now what


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1727362 said:


> White out. Now what


Go write your name, duh.


----------



## Greenery

Visibility is getting bad the further west I get


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

greenery;1727364 said:


> Visibility is getting bad the further west I get


You're going straight into "The Blob"!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Maybe a 1/4" now here... visibility is still pretty good... again, small flakes at this time... going to grab a nap for a few hours and check back in


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1727338 said:


> I have just a few flakes falling in Wyoming.
> 
> And yes, I have taken a shower lately, so they are not from my head.


I just drove threw there it was hardly snowing, got south of Lino lakes and it's like a mini blizzard


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS with the 2 am weather update.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1727367 said:


> I just drove threw there it was hardly snowing, got south of Lino lakes and it's like a mini blizzard


35W or 35E?


----------



## Greenery

55373. 
3 inches 
And its still dumping


----------



## Greenery

Very treacherous driving conditions


----------



## 60Grit

LwnmwrMan22;1727351 said:


> I'm no Unit, but it sure looks like once the blob NW of St. Cloud moves by.....???????
> 
> At this time it doesn't look too impressive.


looks like nws agrees with you..


----------



## qualitycut

Dusting here, can see the driveway where a little salt was thrown today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1727374 said:


> Dusting here, can see the driveway where a little salt was thrown today.


Really?? Would have thought you had way more being on the south side.

You must be just far enough east, although it's coming to you.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1727375 said:


> Really?? Would have thought you had way more being on the south side.
> 
> You must be just far enough east, although it's coming to you.


I see that, its right on my door step , kinda scared


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have 1/4" on the wife's hood.
















Of the Durango.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Big flakes, heavy snow here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

No measurement as bed is warm!


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm back up to 2-4" and less than one.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Just looking at the flakes, this does not look like fluffy snow. Looks wet!


----------



## justinsp

1.5" NE Plymouth as of 315. Blacktop drive


----------



## Greenery

justinsp;1727382 said:


> 1.5" NE Plymouth as of 315. Blacktop drive


Really

5inches 
Rockford

Prettt fluffy snow


----------



## SSS Inc.

1.5" and adding up quick.


----------



## qualitycut

Looks like it will be out of here in 2-3 hrs?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1727385 said:


> Looks like it will be out of here in 2-3 hrs?


Don't say like that. That's what we said on Tuesday. Did you not read my conversation with NWS on their facebook page?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1727385 said:


> Looks like it will be out of here in 2-3 hrs?


3 hours looks about right. But... I have a feeling it will be one of those that sticks around a little longer than expected when looking at the radar.

We're headed out in 15 minutes to do what we can. It looks close to two now.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1727386 said:


> Don't say like that. That's what we said on Tuesday. Did you not read my conversation with NWS on their facebook page?


Did now, guessing your the one who asked about chisago?


----------



## SnowGuy73

It looks to be heading more west/east, then nw/se.


----------



## qualitycut

It looks like its getting weaker as it gets to me


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1727390 said:


> It looks to be heading more west/east, then nw/se.


Nowack said that was going to happen last night. I think quality asked about it. 

Its almost got some rotation in it. Just like the other day where you think its done but it never leaves. I'm not waiting for it. At this rate I'll have 6" by morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1727393 said:


> Nowack said that was going to happen last night. I think quality asked about it.
> 
> Its almost got some rotation in it. Just like the other day where you think its done but it never leaves. I'm not waiting for it. At this rate I'll have 6" by morning.


Ya, I was thinking about getting out of bed too. I just don't want to.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1727389 said:


> Did now, guessing your the one who asked about chisago?


I never asked, they just threw that out there.


----------



## qualitycut

3/4 on my sidewalk can still see blacktop where salt was.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1727388 said:


> 3 hours looks about right. * But... I have a feeling it will be one of those that sticks around a little longer than expected when looking at the radar. *
> 
> We're headed out in 15 minutes to do what we can. It looks close to two now.


I brought that up to NWS on their page, hinted at last Tuesday.

They never really responded to it.


----------



## qualitycut

Looks like from Shakopee to Minneapolis is the heaviest and then it kind of dies out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1727398 said:


> Looks like from Shakopee to Minneapolis is the heaviest and then it kind of dies out.


Its coming down here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm taking a poop and heading out.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Visibility is about a quarter block. Mpls. Lots of snow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

This is coming down way faster than the other day.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1727401 said:


> Visibility is about a quarter block. Mpls. Lots of snow.


Geez, I can see the vet clinic about 2 blocks down pretty easy


----------



## justinsp

2 5/8" now. At 215 when I got up it was quarter inch. Inch/hour + the last 2 hours. seems to have slowed a bit like mentioned now oriented more west-east and seems to be getting "squeezed"


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm guessing a good 3, maybe 3.5"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1727402 said:


> This is coming down way faster than the other day.


Don't even leave a ridge on the tire track here.


----------



## qualitycut

justinsp;1727404 said:


> 2 5/8" now. At 215 when I got up it was quarter inch. Inch/hour + the last 2 hours. seems to have slowed a bit like mentioned now oriented more west-east and seems to be getting "squeezed"


Has the snow slowed or is it still coming down pretty good?


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1727405 said:


> I'm guessing a good 3, maybe 3.5"


You headed to Burnsville? If so maybe s report and where abouts I have a couple private roads near cliff and 13


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

1.25" in **** rapids


----------



## unit28

I don't get it


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1727410 said:


> I don't get it


What don't ya get?


----------



## SSS Inc.

3.5. With ruler. Just finished job two and it has 3/4" already.


----------



## justinsp

qualitycut;1727407 said:


> Has the snow slowed or is it still coming down pretty good?


still seems to be coming down at same rate as earlier


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Solid 3.5 Minnetonka / Wayzata coming down at a good pace still.
I'm fueling up and starting commercials.


----------



## TKLAWN

Close to 4in it's let up considerably.


----------



## djagusch

unit28;1727410 said:


> I don't get it


How much by you?


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;1727349 said:


> Read my mind... just a dusting... small flakes... smaller than I thought they'd be for the ratios
> 
> EDIT: To the complete untrained weather mind... looks like the heaviest is hanging at and South of 94


you mean Jarred ch11 druggy was right?

it is falling as wet prcp

I want my ratio's back!


----------



## CleanCutL&S

3" in Golden Valley


----------



## unit28

djagusch;1727416 said:


> How much by you?


1" on the high drifted places
good morning snowing wet crap


----------



## qualitycut

F, just hoped out of bed got ready went out side and only have 1.5


----------



## mnglocker

Oh joy. 4-6" easy in Delano/Maple plain / Independence. Visibility is shat.


----------



## djagusch

unit28;1727419 said:


> 1" on the high drifted places
> good morning snowing wet crap


Good morning also. Is it coming down lightly/ almost done. Or still adding up?


----------



## qualitycut

Kinda hope I get shy of two. Will plow everyone but my hotel because he was trying to get me to clean up all the snow from the construction for free and kinda pissed me off because I have all ready done some things


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Lnmmr that you doing about 70mph on 35/H?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

3/4" in Lino, 35W/23.

Blowing as much as falling.

East wind.

10°F.


----------



## unit28

storms rotation here also showes precip type too.
http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx?location=USMN0657&animate=true

I need to check upper atmospheric levels it could "not saying it will" pull moisture from the big lake
once it gets farther south


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1727424 said:


> Lnmmr that you doing about 70mph on 35/H?


Nope. I'm up in Lino.

White truck though?


----------



## OC&D

Good morning. I'm trying to work up the motivation to get going. I don't think I've got more than about
2" here.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1727428 said:


> Good morning. I'm trying to work up the motivation to get going. I don't think I've got more than about
> 2" here.


I have 1.5 so I doubt it


----------



## unit28

djagusch;1727422 said:


> Good morning also. Is it coming down lightly/ almost done. Or still adding up?


your biggest concern will be drifting and blowing on the tail end of this one.

but no
it's not adding additionals 
The temp gradient will be keeping snowfall to liquid ratio's very low.

I bet it's 8:1 right now

tiny wet crap= sucky snow


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1727427 said:


> Nope. I'm up in Lino.
> 
> White truck though?


Ya with a snowblower in back


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1727431 said:


> Ya with a snowblower in back


I think that was the C.Mogren truck that blew past me up in Forest Lake.


----------



## djagusch

Thanks man. Camb stuff has a 2" trigger so we should be fine.


----------



## SSS Inc.

4.5 and counting. Yikes....


----------



## SSS Inc.

Am I the only one getting dumped on????????


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1727435 said:


> Am I the only one getting dumped on????????


Yup sounds that way


----------



## unit28

don't be surprised if it pulls some additional moisture from the big lake....
and then could drop it NE of LMN,,,,,and beyond for the morning hours
the wrap it has on the top tier needs to get a bit more south to verify this

is it spinning in a cyclogenetic pattern? -yes


----------



## justinsp

Wow. Report from Waite Park/St. CLoud

PRELIMINARY LOCAL STORM REPORT
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE TWIN CITIES/CHANHASSEN MN
443 AM CST SAT JAN 18 2014


0427 AM SNOW WAITE PARK 45.55N 94.22W
01/18/2014 M5.8 INCH STEARNS MN TRAINED SPOTTER


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1727435 said:


> Am I the only one getting dumped on????????


yes,
take 'er easy today

many more Bday's ahead of you


----------



## qualitycut

Just shy of 2 real fluffy headed to eagen since sss has me nervous


----------



## qualitycut

Windy sob great


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1727408 said:


> You headed to Burnsville? If so maybe s report and where abouts I have a couple private roads near cliff and 13


On my way there now.

Chanhassen I thinking 5.


----------



## unit28

edit:
sorry I'm no nowak,
had to put a yellow arrow in the map

I prolly did it wrong...again
"kidding"


----------



## olsonbro

Right around 2" in White Bear Lake, steady snow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1727435 said:


> Am I the only one getting dumped on????????


Greens don't leave your area.


----------



## qualitycut

Would be nice to see the roads getting plowed highways are not even touched


----------



## djagusch

Wind in new richmond, going w to nw. Very little snow though adding up.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1727446 said:


> Greens don't leave your area.


That's what I was worried about. Pushing five now. Street here are a mess. No plows out.


----------



## qualitycut

Wow sharp cut off on the snow


----------



## unit28

not seeing aditional past sunrise?
top tier above us is failing,,,er deminishing

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
*NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE DULUTH MN*
405 AM CST SAT JAN 18 2014

A CLIPPER SYSTEM WILL CONTINUE TO BRING SNOWFALL TO THE BRAINERD
LAKES AND MILLE LACKS LAKE AREA THROUGH THE MORNING. THE BULK OF THE
ACCUMULATING SNOW WILL BE PRIOR TO SUNRISE...WITH SNOWFALL AMOUNTS
OF GENERALLY 3 TO 5 INCHES.

MNZ025-033>036-181500-
/O.EXT.KDLH.WW.Y.0007.000000T0000Z-140118T1500Z/
NORTHERN CASS-SOUTHERN CASS-CROW WING-NORTHERN AITKIN-
SOUTHERN AITKIN-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...WALKER...PINE RIVER...BRAINERD...
HILL CITY...AITKIN
405 AM CST SAT JAN 18 2014

...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY NOW IN EFFECT UNTIL 9 AM CST THIS
MORNING...

* LOCATION...BRAINERD AND CASS LAKES AREA...INCLUDING THE CITIES
OF WALKER...PINE RIVER...AITKIN AND MILLE LACS LAKE.

* SNOW TIMING...SNOW THROUGH SUNRISE...THEN LIGHT SNOW OR FLURRIES
THROUGH 900 AM.

* SNOW ACCUMULATIONS...AS OF 400 AM LAW ENFORCEMENT HAD REPORTED
GENERALLY 2 TO 3 INCHES OF SNOW SINCE MIDNIGHT ACROSS CASS AND
CROW WING COUNTIES. EXPECT AN ADDITIONAL 1 TO 3 INCHES THROUGH
900 AM.

* IMPACTS...EXPECT SNOW COVERED ROADS AND DIFFICULT TRAVEL IN
AREAS.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

THIS WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY FOR SNOW MEANS THAT ACCUMULATING
SNOW WILL CAUSE TRAVEL DIFFICULTIES. BE PREPARED FOR SNOW COVERED
ROADS AND REDUCED VISIBILITY. ALLOW EXTRA TIME TO REACH YOUR
DESTINATION.


----------



## unit28

The national weather service in grand forks has cancelled the
winter weather advisory.

Widespread 3-6 inches of snow fell over much of the northern red
river valley into parts of northwestern minnesota overnight with
4-6 inch band from walhalla-cavalier to grafton to grand
forks...crookston then to detroit lakes




this one :easier to read


----------



## unit28

we'll know in about 30minutes if it's done in cambridge.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Maybe 4" Burnsville.


----------



## qualitycut

4.5 eagen cliff and 35 this sucks, o and plow the damn roads


----------



## wizardsr

3.5 in crystal.


----------



## unit28

Urgent - winter weather message
national weather service la crosse wi
521 am cst sat jan 18 2014

...heavier snow moving into western wisconsin...

.steady accumulating snow was observed across southeast minnesota
and northeast iowa early this morning...with pockets of heavy
snow. Roads have quickly covered and are now hazardous...with 1
to 2 inches of new snow already there. Radar indicated the snow
was moving quickly into western wisconsin.

The snow will continue to accumulate...with the heaviest period
through about mid-morning. Travel conditions rapidly deteriorate
after the snow begins. Totals of 3 to 4 inches are expected...before
the snow ends by afternoon.


----------



## ringahding1

1" Here....kinda coming down now...


----------



## qualitycut

One mailbox down


----------



## OC&D

OMG SSS when will it stop?!?!?


----------



## unit28

it's 6am not stopped yet

radar shows it as nothing over me, yet it's still coming down 
better snowflake formation now

ratio's back up again

looked at around duluth has some moisture wrapping off the big lake 
hopefully won't add any additional


----------



## qualitycut

K phones going to start ringing any minute


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I suppose I could be a dick..... But...... 






HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHALILOLOLOLILOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAJAHAJAHAJAJAAJANAJAJAJA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## unit28

just dew it lmn.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I'm scared to look and see what we have so far. At 4 it was good sized flakes. Windy as heck from the east and very low visibility. 2" would have been just fine


----------



## qualitycut

I'm hitting the per timers first going to at least make it worth it


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1727483 said:


> I'm hitting the per timers first going to at least make it worth it


Great philosophy.


----------



## unit28

heavier band NE of LMN...?


----------



## OC&D

3" in West St. Paul.


----------



## CleanCutL&S

3 to 4" in uptown. Starting to slow down a little bit


----------



## CleanCutL&S

Roads are bad


----------



## qualitycut

CleanCutL&S;1727497 said:


> Roads are bad


Have not seen 1 plow out I don't get it. We get an inch and there out as soon as the first flake fall


----------



## unit28

greens more into it now over here

it's making waves back and forth from the great lake to here

additional acc cambridge for sure


----------



## unit28

stopped Isanti/east bethel


----------



## qualitycut

Who's get the first phone call?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1727498 said:


> Have not seen 1 plow out I don't get it. We get an inch and there out as soon as the first flake fall


I just saw my first mndot plow about 20 minutes ago.


----------



## CleanCutL&S

Roads are bad


----------



## mn-bob

qualitycut;1727504 said:


> Who's get the first phone call?


The guy with no mail box ? :laughing:

Sorry


----------



## unit28

still snowing cambridge , timing is bad


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1727512 said:


> still snowing cambridge , timing is bad


Still snowing here too!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Finally called everyone in. Reports are we are at 1.25-1.5".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I wish I'd get a reach around as much as I get a wrap around.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1727514 said:


> Still snowing here too!


Me too although much lighter now.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1727519 said:


> Finally called everyone in. Reports are we are at 1.25-1.5".


Hahahahaha


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1727519 said:


> Finally called everyone in. Reports are we are at 1.25-1.5".


that's a good thing for you no doubt


----------



## unit28

We will keep this short and sweet given the snow event is already
in progress. One thing this event highlights...is the difficulty
in forecasting mesoscale variability even in the short term. The
heaviest snow band of 3-5" is going to end up being much narrower
than the area covered by the winter weather advisory - we knew
that when we issued the headline yesterday. We will likely end up
being too high with the snow forecast on both the eastern and
western edges of the advisory. The snow shower activity /on the
warm side of the system - convective by nature/ near the sfc low
center in western mn is not producing extensive shower
coverage...so totals will not be very impressive.


----------



## SSS Inc.

When is green going to wake up and look out the window?


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1727531 said:


> We will keep this short and sweet given the snow event is already
> in progress. One thing this event highlights...is the difficulty
> in forecasting mesoscale variability even in the short term. The
> heaviest snow band of 3-5" is going to end up being much narrower
> than the area covered by the winter weather advisory - we knew
> that when we issued the headline yesterday. We will likely end up
> being too high with the snow forecast on both the eastern and
> western edges of the advisory. The snow shower activity /on the
> warm side of the system - convective by nature/ near the sfc low
> center in western mn is not producing extensive shower
> coverage...so totals will not be very impressive.


They should have looked at nowak.


----------



## cbservicesllc

3.25" on the deck railing... the guys are out... just got a sick kid settled in so now I'll be joining them... drive safe everyone!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Looks like 3" or so here. Some bare spots some 2ft deep, but in the sheltered areas it looks like 3". Didn't measure but I've been doing this long enough to know what's there by walking in it


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1727535 said:


> They should have looked at nowak.


yeah nice track laid down on that forecast map ...excellent job!


----------



## olsonbro

We now have a good 4" in White Bear Lake, snow has tapered to almost nothing at this point


----------



## unit28

spins around a bit more..

http://whirlwind.meteor.wisc.edu/~wxp/nids/vel1_MPX.html


----------



## Green Grass

Sunny 82 with great views here


----------



## unit28

Green Grass;1727553 said:


> Sunny 82 with great views here


you prolly don't see snow shovels then


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

OC&D do you do a lot on fairview?


----------



## Green Grass

unit28;1727554 said:


> you prolly don't see snow shovels then


Nope bikinis. ..


----------



## OC&D

4.25" Hennepin & 23rd.


----------



## OC&D

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1727556 said:


> OC&D do you do a lot on fairview?


Probably about 3.5". Haven't been back there in a while.


----------



## BossPlow614

Just under 3" in Ramsey. Done snowing now & no clouds, where have we seen this before, drop 3-4" & then sunny skies?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

OC&D;1727561 said:


> Probably about 3.5". Haven't been back there in a while.


I was just wondering if I saw you or not. And yes 3.5-4"


----------



## OC&D

4.75" N end of lake Calhoun.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Blue sky in Chaska.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1727553 said:


> Sunny 82 with great views here


Still there? I about three blocks east so I'm going to find your truck and plow you in.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1727583 said:


> Still there? I about three blocks east so I'm going to find your truck and plow you in.


It sticks out. The only commercials I do are a couple day cares and I am not worried about my residentials let the cities get a head start.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1727576 said:


> 4.75" N end of lake Calhoun.


West of lake Harriet had a pocket of almost six.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1727586 said:


> It sticks out. The only commercials I do are a couple day cares and I am not worried about my residentials let the cities get a head start.


I'll be here a couple hours so don't move your truck until I can block you in.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1727593 said:


> I'll be here a couple hours so don't move your truck until I can block you in.


I will be gone before 11


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1727594 said:


> I will be gone before 11


Well honk when you drive by.


----------



## qualitycut

Well the Mexicans at the hotel didn't listen or didn't understand me when I told them not to put the scaffolding in front of my pile. Either way they won't see it till spring.


----------



## skorum03

Just flurries here in Hudson. Between 2 - 3" on the ground. I'm heading out. It looks like its done.


----------



## skorum03

I'm glad the we ended up on the lower side of the forecasted totals this time. Makes today much easier.


----------



## unit28

is the weather watcher red?


----------



## qualitycut

Any calls yet


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Quality was here???


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1727639 said:


> Quality was here???


he said he was awhile ago


----------



## SSS Inc.

No calls here because were almost done . Until a little bit more tonight anyway on the ones that have a couple inches on em.


----------



## unit28

no wind here

STRONG
WINDS AND BLOWING SNOW ISSUES HAVE BEEN CONFINED TO SOUTHWEST OF THE
MN RIVER OUT IN SW MN. THESE WINDS WILL SPREAD INTO THE I-90
CORRIDOR BY THIS AFTERNOON /THOUGH NOT AS STRONG AS WHAT IS
CURRENTLY BEING SEEN ON THE BUFFALO RIDGE/. THIS MEANS OUTSIDE OF
THE MN RIVER VALLEY AND SOUTH CENTRAL MN...WINDS WILL NOT BE
STRONG ENOUGH TO CREATE BLOWING SNOW ISSUES TODAY...WHICH IS WHY
THE ADVISORY FOR CENTRAL MN INTO THE TWIN CITIES HAS BEEN
CANCELLED EARLY.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1727639 said:


> Quality was here???


Nope mines temporarily standing


----------



## Greenery

Woo f'n hoo


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1727673 said:


> Nope mines temporarily standing


Til the snow melts?? 

Ironic thing, this is the property in Maplewood that I was joking yesterday that called you.


----------



## unit28

greenery;1727675 said:


> Woo f'n hoo


so you need a few more of these snow storms ?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1727676 said:


> Til the snow melts??
> 
> Ironic thing, this is the property in Maplewood that I was joking yesterday that called you.


No comment.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Was I the 2:1 favorite to get the first call?

If so, pay out.

Hopefully you used me in a trifecta or pick 6.


----------



## unit28

I got you in the super tri

srry lmn


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1727682 said:


> Was I the 2:1 favorite to get the first call?
> 
> If so, pay out.
> 
> Hopefully you used me in a trifecta or pick 6.


Of course you did


----------



## unit28

The superfecta in the 2007 Kentucky Derby, won by 9/2 shot Street Sense, paid $29,046.40 for a $2 ticket. In 2005, the Kentucky Derby was won by 50-1 shot Giacomo, triggering a monstrous $1 superfecta payoff of $864,253.50. There were six winning tickets. At the 2006 Breeder's Cup there were three 5-figure $2 superfecta payoffs and one 6-figure payoff of $113,911.80, in the Breeder's Cup Sprint. 

That should be enough to convince you that superfectas are worth going after - intelligently that is.


----------



## qualitycut

At least mime just ask when were coming nicely


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1727692 said:


> At least mime just ask when were coming nicely


My W 7th property just "wanted to check in".


----------



## OC&D

Solid 5" in Rosemount along with a little stress.


----------



## unit28

Cambridge just reported in @2"
thanks to that extra shot of bright band



SNOW REPORTS LISTED BY AMOUNT

INCHES LOCATION ST COUNTY TIME
------ ----------------------- -- -------------- -------
6.00 ST CLOUD STATE UNIV MN STEARNS 0700 AM
6.00 1 E ST MICHAEL MN WRIGHT 0700 AM
5.50 ST CLOUD AIRPORT MN SHERBURNE 0612 AM
5.40 SAUK RAPIDS MN BENTON 0833 AM
5.30 LITTLE FALLS MN MORRISON 0600 AM
5.10 RICE MN BENTON 0700 AM
5.10 3 ESE BLOOMINGTON MN HENNEPIN 0625 AM
5.00 KENYON MN GOODHUE 0905 AM
5.00 PINE ISLAND MN GOODHUE 0830 AM
5.00 CRYSTAL MN HENNEPIN 0826 AM
5.00 BROOKLYN PARK MN HENNEPIN 0815 AM
5.00 SANTIAGO MN SHERBURNE 0800 AM
5.00 MONTICELLO MN WRIGHT 0730 AM
5.00 1 WSW VICTORIA MN CARVER 0720 AM
5.00 PLYMOUTH MN HENNEPIN 0715 AM
5.00 1 SW EDINA MN HENNEPIN 0700 AM
5.00 2 WNW LAKEVILLE MN DAKOTA 0700 AM
5.00 1 WSW GOLDEN VALLEY MN HENNEPIN 0700 AM
5.00 2 WNW RICHFIELD MN HENNEPIN 0700 AM
5.00 EDEN PRAIRIE MN HENNEPIN 0626 AM
5.00 3 N KIMBALL MN STEARNS 0600 AM
4.90 OTSEGO MN WRIGHT 1000 AM
4.90 2 N EDINA MN HENNEPIN 0700 AM
4.80 ROSEMOUNT MN DAKOTA 0820 AM
4.80 EDEN PRAIRIE MN HENNEPIN 0700 AM
4.80 4 SSW DOWNTOWN MINNEAPO MN HENNEPIN 0700 AM
4.70 BLOOMINGTON MN HENNEPIN 0900 AM
4.70 1 SSE BLOOMINGTON MN HENNEPIN 0700 AM
4.60 EDINA MN HENNEPIN 0905 AM
4.60 LONG PRAIRIE MN TODD 0600 AM
4.50 BELGRADE MN STEARNS 0730 AM
4.50 FARIBAULT MN RICE 0700 AM
4.50 WATERTOWN MN CARVER 0700 AM
4.50 ZUMBROTA MN GOODHUE 0700 AM
4.50 1 NNW WATERTOWN MN WRIGHT 0700 AM
4.20 2 W PRIOR LAKE MN SCOTT 0700 AM
4.20 CHANHASSEN NWS MN CARVER 0612 AM
4.10 CHASKA MN CARVER 0600 AM
4.00 EAGAN MN DAKOTA 0815 AM
4.00 3 SSE DOWNTOWN MINNEAPO MN HENNEPIN 0800 AM
4.00 WATERTOWN MN CARVER 0715 AM
4.00 INVER GROVE HEIGHTS MN DAKOTA 0715 AM
4.00 MELROSE MN STEARNS 0700 AM
4.00 MSP INTL AIRPORT MN HENNEPIN 0600 AM
4.00 CARLOS MN DOUGLAS 0600 AM
3.90 WACONIA MN CARVER 0700 AM
3.70 2 NNW CRYSTAL MN HENNEPIN 0700 AM
3.50 1 ENE INVER GROVE HEIGH MN DAKOTA 0700 AM
3.20 CANNON FALLS MN GOODHUE 0820 AM
3.10 HASTINGS MN DAKOTA 1041 AM
3.00 CIRCLE PINES MN ANOKA 1030 AM
3.00 8 S HILLMAN MN MORRISON 0757 AM
3.00 MILACA MN MILLE LACS 0730 AM
3.00 **** RAPIDS MN ANOKA 0724 AM
3.00 ROSEMOUNT MN DAKOTA 0715 AM
3.00 MORA MN KANABEC 0700 AM
3.00 6 NE KENSINGTON MN DOUGLAS 0700 AM
3.00 WSW GLENCOE MN MCLEOD 0700 AM
3.00 1 W CARVER MN CARVER 0700 AM
2.70 2 N WOODBURY MN WASHINGTON 0700 AM
2.70 1 E OWATONNA MN STEELE 0700 AM
2.50 OWATONNA MN STEELE 0800 AM
2.30 2 W OAK PARK HEIGHTS MN WASHINGTON 0700 AM
2.30 BLAINE MN ANOKA 0700 AM
2.20 4 E MANKATO MN BLUE EARTH 0700 AM
2.00 ISANTI MN ISANTI 1030 AM
2.00 STILLWATER MN WASHINGTON 0850 AM
2.00 VESTA MN REDWOOD 0800 AM
2.00 WHITE BEAR LAKE MN RAMSEY 0715 AM
2.00 3 N CAMBRIDGE MN ISANTI 0700 AM
2.00 1 NE STILLWATER MN WASHINGTON 0700 AM
2.00 2 WNW GREEN ISLE MN SIBLEY 0700 AM
2.00 9 NNE BIRD ISLAND MN RENVILLE 0700 AM
2.00 3 ENE MONTGOMERY MN RICE 0700 AM
2.00 5 ESE NEW PRAGUE MN RICE 0700 AM
1.90 WILLMAR MN KANDIYOHI 0600 AM
1.60 SW ELLENDALE MN STEELE 0700 AM
1.50 WINTHROP MN SIBLEY 1011 AM
1.50 RUSH CITY MN CHISAGO 0815 AM
1.50 1 NNW NORTH BRANCH MN CHISAGO 0700 AM
1.10 5 NE FOREST LAKE MN CHISAGO 0700 AM
1.10 3 SE NEW ULM MN BROWN 0600 AM
1.00 BLUE EARTH MN FARIBAULT 0800 AM
1.00 REDWOOD FALLS MN REDWOOD 0800 AM
1.00 MANKATO MN BLUE EARTH 0730 AM
1.00 BALDWIN WI ST. CROIX 0700 AM
1.00 MONTEVIDEO MN CHIPPEWA 0700 AM


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1727682 said:


> Was I the 2:1 favorite to get the first call?
> 
> If so, pay out.
> 
> Hopefully you used me in a trifecta or pick 6.


I had a call at 6:30.


----------



## OC&D

Just saw you Quality heading W on 42. I see you flipping every time I plow.


----------



## mnlefty

I had dead on 5.5" when I stuck a tape measure in the untouched driveway... These 2 this week with the more than forecasted surprise help me enjoy the fact that I'm not moving snow for pay this year.


----------



## qualitycut

Are the city's waiting till next snow fall to plow? Geez


----------



## mnlefty

qualitycut;1727715 said:


> Are the city's waiting till next snow fall to plow? Geez


Richfield rolled past my house about 9 am, or approx 8-10 hrs earlier than I've grown to expect.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1727369 said:


> 35W or 35E?


I was on 35w Coming back from silver bay


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1727750 said:


> I was on 35w Coming back from silver bay


Helps me a lot now. 

It is VERY nice out!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Well... That was fun.


----------



## qualitycut

Shoveling in a t shirt, first call, I need to go to the store and get some things but don't want to drive on it. When will you be here


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1727788 said:


> Shoveling in a t shirt, first call, I need to go to the store and get some things but don't want to drive on it. When will you be here


Hahahahah!

Morons!


----------



## OC&D

I blame you guys for what I'm about to do.

And my wife will blame you later.


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1727788 said:


> Shoveling in a t shirt, first call, I need to go to the store and get some things but don't want to drive on it. When will you be here


And a hi-vis t shirt at that!


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1727802 said:


> And a hi-vis t shirt at that!


Are you stalking me?


----------



## qualitycut

And two .ore calls, I had to step on the accelerator to get through the snow, o really you didn't push the brake Dick


----------



## OC&D

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1727574 said:


> I was just wondering if I saw you or not. And yes 3.5-4"


Ahh, read that wrong. Nope. Wasn't me.


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1727803 said:


> Are you stalking me?


Haha! Ain't nobody got time fo' dat!


----------



## SSS Inc.

mnlefty;1727707 said:


> I had dead on 5.5" when I stuck a tape measure in the untouched driveway... These 2 this week with the more than forecasted surprise help me enjoy the fact that I'm not moving snow for pay this year.


I love it!..


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1727807 said:


> Haha! Ain't nobody got time fo' dat!


Where you see me?


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## SnowGuy73

I got a few hours to kill!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

For those that are concerned, we are moving along swimmingly.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I forget who it was that was going to mull over my steamer, just wanted to let ya know I got a guy coming from Duluth tomorrow. After that I have two guys on the list.

Let me know if you want it before I sell it to someone else.


----------



## BossPlow614

So what's the forecast looking like for Sunday & Monday's snow potential?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1727829 said:


> For those that are concerned, we are moving along swimmingly.


Drownding or swimming?


----------



## unit28

BossPlow614;1727840 said:


> So what's the forecast looking like for Sunday & Monday's snow potential?


not much there for the metro area

Sunday night about 5* , with a windchill about -13 
*12 hrprecip rate *of .03"

Monday trending lower on *pr* of .02

might see a dusting to near an inch,
depends on what site you're looking at on pr's

some are lower at .01" through 24 hr on day 2 forecasts


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1727811 said:


> Where you see me?


Heading west on 42 by DCTC.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1727876 said:


> Heading west on 42 by DCTC.


Did I pass you?


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1727694 said:


> My W 7th property just "wanted to check in".


Let you know they had not burned to the ground yet.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1727819 said:


>


Where is the new house??

is it the camper on the right?


----------



## unit28

general 1/2 inch or less through the region

upwards to an inch in western and southern MN

SUN night,,

looked like at 1am snowfall starts, er could start.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Wow, Nowack is really going after Novak. Posted a comparison on his Facebook page.


----------



## BossPlow614

unit28;1727896 said:


> general 1/2 inch or less through the region
> 
> upwards to an inch in western and southern MN


Good. Lets have it stay like that.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Anyone else have to go back out tonight?


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1727897 said:


> Wow, Nowack is really going after Novak. Posted a comparison on his Facebook page.


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1727901 said:


> Anyone else have to go back out tonight?


Still going since about 6am. Should be done totally around 9pm. Then heading downtown later.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1727901 said:


> Anyone else have to go back out tonight?


NOPE!


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1727903 said:


> Still going since about 6am. Should be done totally around 9pm. Then heading downtown later.


That sounds like a better plan than I have. Can't really get into the little bit we have left until after 1a.m. or so.(stuff has been done once already) Thinking I may have to have couple beers now and hopefully fall asleep for seven hours.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1727854 said:


> Drownding or swimming?


humidity less than 60%
dews at 9* temps above 20*
very light wind

probably sweating a little?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1727901 said:


> Anyone else have to go back out tonight?


We are in a bit of a holding pattern.

Finishing up the last of the empty schools. Have a few commercials that aren't open until Monday / Tuesday.

Our Senior High is completely packed with cars. Nothing we can do but wait.

So.... Send the guys home? Let them energize and take care of it all later? So the empty stuff now and wait for the school to clear out??

Tell everyone to go home and I just plow myself for another 50 hours??


----------



## unit28

schools closed Monday


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1727908 said:


> We are in a bit of a holding pattern.
> 
> Finishing up the last of the empty schools. Have a few commercials that aren't open until Monday / Tuesday.
> 
> Our Senior High is completely packed with cars. Nothing we can do but wait.
> 
> So.... Send the guys home? Let them energize and take care of it all later? So the empty stuff now and wait for the school to clear out??
> 
> Tell everyone to go home and I just plow myself for another 50 hours??


Send em home to rest and regroup tonight when everything is cleared out. We do this all the time. Unless your guys are driving 100 miles to get there.


----------



## unit28

another 1/2 " Sunday night


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1727912 said:


> Send em home to rest and regroup tonight when everything is cleared out. We do this all the time. Unless your guys are driving 100 miles to get there.


What about his guy from Billings, MT? Hahaha


----------



## qualitycut

Only two calls, one I new would, it really gets to me for some reason


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1727920 said:


> What about his guy from Billings, MT? Hahaha


:laughing:

I think he finally let him go.


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1727882 said:


> Did I pass you?


Yeah right. No one passes me!

I was going East.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1727929 said:


> Yeah right. No one passes me!
> 
> I was going East.


I'm getting worried your watching me that's twice in a couple weeks


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1727931 said:


> I'm getting worried your watching me that's twice in a couple weeks


3 times actually.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1727933 said:


> 3 times actually.


When besides capital view? Kod


----------



## Green Grass

OC&D;1727933 said:


> 3 times actually.


stocker!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1727937 said:


> stocker!


OCD works with canned goods????


----------



## SSS Inc.

So when did NWS start including Tweets and Facebook posts from the public in their storm totals. This seems like a fun opportunity to mess with them if we all band together.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1727943 said:


> OCD works with canned goods????


:laughing:

I was wondering if he worked at Target or something.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1727946 said:


> So when did NWS start including Tweets and Facebook posts from the public in their storm totals. This seems like a fun opportunity to mess with them if we all band together.


lmn could cover the east west north and south

oh and central too


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1727954 said:


> lmn could cover the east west north and south
> 
> oh and central too


Wow........


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1727943 said:


> OCD works with canned goods????





SSS Inc.;1727947 said:


> :laughing:
> 
> I was wondering if he worked at Target or something.


Hey the guy has to work.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1727956 said:


> Wow........


That was a low blow but funny none the less.


----------



## unit28

I did see that too though about repots via fb.

I thought ...seriously?
but if you're a trained spotter,
I guess why not


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1727956 said:


> Wow........


we'll have you set up soon with plowz....soooo,
why not, lol was kidding


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1727962 said:


> I did see that too though about repots via fb.
> 
> I thought ...seriously?
> but if you're a trained spotter,
> I guess why not


That's the thing, the trained spotters have always been included. But this looks like they are including people like Jan from Fridley that thinks she has about 3".


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1727964 said:


> That's the thing, the trained spotters have always been included. But this looks like they are including people like Jan from Fridley that thinks she has about 3".


ahhhh,
splaines why there was a report of 0.2 snowfall over here then

It was near other reports of 1.5

They might of had 2.0?

this is gonna work just fine eh?


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1727964 said:


> That's the thing, the trained spotters have always been included. But this looks like they are including people like Jan from Fridley that thinks she has about 3".


or Dick from Minneapolis who got about 8"


----------



## unit28

bright bands are the winner for highest precip locations.

secluded locations NW and central

I had the two spots forecasted just a tad east of there.
as said before, 50 miles can make all the difference


----------



## SSS Inc.

Lwnmrw, This is for you.

One truck backed into a chain link gate and destroyed it. Same truck (last of our unimounts) had the excess chain on the hoist land perfectly on the positive terminal and fry motor.  Couldn't get the plow high enough on a pile and couldn't find a jack.  Left truck on site. (nobody called me for help)

Second truck is leaking tranny fluid into the transfer case??????apparently. Six hours and two quarts later they parked it. 

And here I thought everything was under control about Five hours ago. :laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm pulling my guys, sending them home for the night.

We will finish the schools in the daylight, along with the other banks and commercial properties that were closed today.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1727969 said:


> or Dick from Minneapolis who got about 8"


Ha ha , Almost 6" by lake Harriet.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1727973 said:


> Lwnmrw, This is for you.
> 
> One truck backed into a chain link gate and destroyed it. Same truck (last of our unimounts) had the excess chain on the hoist land perfectly on the positive terminal and fry motor.  Couldn't get the plow high enough on a pile and couldn't find a jack.  Left truck on site. (nobody called me for help)
> 
> Second truck is leaking tranny fluid into the transfer case??????apparently. Six hours and two quarts later they parked it.
> 
> And here I thought everything was under control about Five hours ago. :laughing:


sounds like the truck must be a chevy.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1727980 said:


> sounds like the truck must be a chevy.


You got it.Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

Good gopher game.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1727974 said:


> I'm pulling my guys, sending them home for the night.
> 
> We will finish the schools in the daylight, along with the other banks and commercial properties that were closed today.


sounds like you got a plan
banks etc all closed Monday

srry for razzing you earlier

I'm doing vacants in ER tomorrow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hat Trick!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1727981 said:


> You got it.Thumbs Up


two seals and you will be good to go.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1727993 said:


> two seals and you will be good to go.


My dad said the same thing. Better than a trashed tranny. (insert jokes here).

What do you know about large chain link gates??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1727983 said:


> sounds like you got a plan
> banks etc all closed Monday
> 
> srry for razzing you earlier
> 
> I'm doing vacants in ER tomorrow.


It's all good Unit... I was shaking my head in glee.

My guys are all relieved. I have a new guy I'm going to take over to the Sr. High tonight. Finish up one spot at the Middle School, probably do a couple of closed commercials in the area and clean up the handful of spots that had cars this morning.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1727996 said:


> My dad said the same thing. Better than a trashed tranny. (insert jokes here).
> 
> What do you know about large chain link gates??


roller type? or Swing type? What did he break on it?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1728003 said:


> roller type? or Swing type? What did he break on it?


More like bent and/or busted type.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1728003 said:


> roller type? or Swing type? What did he break on it?


Swing type. Haven't seen it yet but it sounds like it was open(part way) and backed into it. Looks more like a pretzel than a gate is what I understand.


----------



## qualitycut

I popped a gate once with my curb guard on my boss v PLOW straight vertical amd got stuck in the pine tree luckily otherwise truck would have got it. Lots of hammering and adjusting


----------



## unit28

lmn,,

plenty of time to get the bulk done.
so if you also {in the same sense} 
take time, and take care of the small details, 
you'll roll better when the crew carries the load

everything sounds good
if you get sleep tonight you'll be more productive

imo.....


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1728009 said:


> Swing type. Haven't seen it yet but it sounds like it was open(part way) and backed into it. Looks more like a pretzel than a gate is what I understand.


replaceable item sounds like

after working in a fab shop we throw away alot of product
instead of reworking it

you'll need pipe benders binders puller clamps saws welders grinders and a bunch of time to fix that

well then there's duct tape.....


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1728009 said:


> Swing type. Haven't seen it yet but it sounds like it was open(part way) and backed into it. Looks more like a pretzel than a gate is what I understand.


Sounds like you will need some new outer pipe. I don't think pretzel is a factory option.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1728018 said:


> Sounds like you will need some new outer pipe. I don't think pretzel is a factory option.


Designer......


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1728022 said:


> Designer......


Talk to bossbedazelrina


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1728024 said:


> Talk to bossbedazelrina


I bet he is out getting new pants.


----------



## 09Daxman

So I'm pretty sure I had a sign on the back of mu truck today that said everyone driving down the street pull up behind my truck and sit there and and stare at me like a deer in headlights and not move. 

People are so f#%&ING stupid. I like plowing better at night where I don't have to deal with many people.


----------



## BossPlow614

Green Grass;1728033 said:


> I bet he is out getting new pants.


Still plowing actually, a$$hat


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1728033 said:


> I bet he is out getting new pants.


Or getting out of his new pants.


----------



## qualitycut

09Daxman;1728038 said:


> So I'm pretty sure I had a sign on the back of mu truck today that said everyone driving down the street pull up behind my truck and sit there and and stare at me like a deer in headlights and not move.
> 
> People are so f#%&ING stupid. I like plowing better at night where I don't have to deal with many people.


Agreed they think they are being nice, I just back up now..
Also done have to obey traffic lights. Crap aren't you a cop


----------



## SSS Inc.

09Daxman;1728038 said:


> So I'm pretty sure I had a sign on the back of mu truck today that said everyone driving down the street pull up behind my truck and sit there and and stare at me like a deer in headlights and not move.
> 
> People are so f#%&ING stupid. I like plowing better at night where I don't have to deal with many people.


I had about twenty of those Gold Minivan Taxis sit in front or behind me today. I was in a good mood so I messed with them a little. I just stared at them, moved an inch or two and waited. A few of them I crept slowly towards them until they had to back up. Fun times were had by all.


----------



## qualitycut

Chipotle, wild game , bed


----------



## jimslawnsnow

got a new customer. ive done their spring clean ups for a long time now. i guess his snow guy quit. i was telling how things go. he said he only needs one garage door shoveled. i said i have a shoveler and he will just shovel it to stay busy other wise he will stand around. in a heavy german accent he says "ya its too cold to stand around and pick your nose" i about busted out laughing. he always has a crazy saying


----------



## ryde307

I got to run a skid with a plow all day. I had fun. 
For my lwnmwr related day though a drift pushed the end of the plow into a parked car, the same thing happened with another guy, pushed in a chain link fence a bit, and snapped a plow off the front of a 550. Overall a decent day.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1728057 said:


> I got to run a skid with a plow all day. I had fun.
> For my lwnmwr related day though a drift pushed the end of the plow into a parked car, the same thing happened with another guy, pushed in a chain link fence a bit, and snapped a plow off the front of a 550. Overall a decent day.


Full disclosure... Zoning out I caught the trim piece of a garage at an apartment building and broke a piece of the plastic on my mirror.

I can pull the whole piece off so I'm hoping I can just order the piece.either that or find someone with a busted mirror.

Heated mirrors with turn signals built in are not cheap.


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1728057 said:


> I got to run a skid with a plow all day. I had fun.
> For my lwnmwr related day though a drift pushed the end of the plow into a parked car, the same thing happened with another guy, pushed in a chain link fence a bit, and snapped a plow off the front of a 550. Overall a decent day.


Sounds like it went well. How is the car?


----------



## andersman02

Guys, its time for a story

This is a lot we do, Yellow is where we mainly stack snow, Red is where we put all the entrance snow and where we put snow when the yellow is full.










Couple snowfalls back we see he is pushing snow onto our red island. Dad says he does it again push it all back to his small little island (his yellow) that just got landscaped.

Does it the next snowfall and dad is onsite so he keeps his word, takes a good chunk our of our island and put it all on his. Good that should get our point across.

Today we come to it a couple hours back and see it not only put snow on our island again (can see the runnoff in the street leading onto our island). Great now our island is completly full. Dad is not happy. On top of that he plows in our entrance. First things first. Backup into our entrance and push all of it back into his entrance, Check. Start doing the lot and see my old man come over. He backs into our lot and hops the curb, bulldoze through our islands snow and neetly places it onto his island. Does this for about half the island. Now his island is completly filled up and we have half our island back. 


I think my old man is going to have a word with him tomorrow as the owner plows it.


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;1728057 said:


> I got to run a skid with a plow all day. I had fun.
> For my lwnmwr related day though a drift pushed the end of the plow into a parked car, the same thing happened with another guy, pushed in a chain link fence a bit, and snapped a plow off the front of a 550. Overall a decent day.


How do you snap a plow off a 550?


----------



## SSS Inc.

andersman02;1728069 said:


> Guys, its time for a story


I like it. Always makes me feel better to return the gift of unwanted snow piles. And stories with pictures are always better. Thumbs Up


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;1728060 said:


> Sounds like it went well. How is the car?


Both cars have small scratches on the bumpers. The one I hit is a $500 Pontiac. I felt like did them a favor.


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1727935 said:


> When besides capital view? Kod


You were behind me on 61 going South but I exited on Glen in Newport and you kept going.

I'm not hard to spot either, how many guys have a 2012 truck with a big yellow Leo hanging out front?


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1728077 said:


> You were behind me on 61 going South but I exited on Glen in Newport and you kept going.
> 
> I'm not hard to spot either, how many guys have a 2012 truck with a big yellow Leo hanging out front?


K well wave next time now I will look for ya


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;1728076 said:


> Both cars have small scratches on the bumpers. The one I hit is a $500 Pontiac. I felt like did them a favor.


So they want $5000 for it.


----------



## skorum03

Well my day wasn't too bad. Only casualties were two crappy shovels. Although, frustrating when they broke.


----------



## skorum03

Green Grass;1728080 said:


> So they want $5000 for it.


And thats a lesson on why we carry insurance.


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1728079 said:


> K well wave next time now I will look for ya


I did today but it looked like you were on the phone, which is weird--shouldn't you have integrated blue tooth in that fancy truck like me?!?


----------



## Green Grass

OC&D;1728087 said:


> I did today but it looked like you were on the phone, which is weird--shouldn't you have integrated blue tooth in that fancy truck like me?!?


We should let the dot know he is not using hands-free.


----------



## OC&D

Well off to do the last commercials. I could wait until tomorrow but I want to get them out way cause tomorrow the plow goes under the welder.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1728087 said:


> I did today but it looked like you were on the phone, which is weird--shouldn't you have integrated blue tooth in that fancy truck like me?!?


Yes but I don't like people listening in on my conversations.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1728091 said:


> Well off to do the last commercials. I could wait until tomorrow but I want to get them out way cause tomorrow the plow goes under the welder.


Ok I'm going to drive around and look for you.


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;1728090 said:


> We should let the dot know he is not using hands-free.


Speeking of dot. Anyone see the tandom mn dot truck in the ditch on 169 by fleet farm?? That had to be a fun call to the boss. Looked like je was cleaning the emergency turn around and ba ke up a little to far. Tandom wing plow front plow and scraper. Box had salt in it.


----------



## qualitycut

Well I guess I need to go to bed, the gf said I'm being a Richard (not sss)


----------



## banonea

Got everything done here with nothing major happen( Knock on wood)
we got 5" in Rochester in most areas.

If you are looking for something to watch tonight, click on this link

http://www.kttc.com/Global/story.asp?S=13595842

this is the 60th KTTC Eagles Cancer Telethon. my band, Bakkus, will be preforming at about 2:10 AM tonight so if you want to see what I do when I am not playing in a plow truck, check it out and let me know what you think.
You can also make a donation to the telethon via phone or internet. This is the longest running cancer telethon in the US, this is our 5th year playing on it and it is allot of fun, hope you can find some time and check it out and make a donation. Then I get to go back out and plow: laughing:


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1728109 said:


> Speeking of dot. Anyone see the tandom mn dot truck in the ditch on 169 by fleet farm?? That had to be a fun call to the boss. Looked like je was cleaning the emergency turn around and ba ke up a little to far. Tandom wing plow front plow and scraper. Box had salt in it.


He wanted a nap!


----------



## BossPlow614

Finally home & done with everything, now to clean up & heading downtown to a few bars & clubs and staying at the Graves Hotel I believe is what I was informed.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1728125 said:


> Finally home & done with everything, now to clean up & heading downtown to a few bars & clubs and staying at the Graves Hotel I believe is what I was informed.


O yea with the hot older chick? Take a pic when shes sleeping.


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1728127 said:


> O yea with the hot older chick? Take a pic when shes sleeping.


Older chicks *

We'll see what happens.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1728128 said:


> Older chicks *
> 
> We'll see what happens.


Just think, Sunday you will be riding on the back of your friends snowmobile and tonight your with girls


----------



## TKLAWN

BossPlow614;1728128 said:


> Older chicks *
> 
> We'll see what happens.


Meowaways....


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1728134 said:


> Just think, Sunday you will be riding on the back of your friends snowmobile and tonight your with girls


Very funny. No one will be riding on the back of a sled.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1728137 said:


> Very funny. No one will be riding on the back of a sled.


Ooo on laps I gotcha


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1728143 said:


> Ooo on laps I gotcha


Nut to nut?


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1728097 said:


> Ok I'm going to drive around and look for you.


You're too late, I'm already done.


----------



## Green Grass

OC&D;1728147 said:


> You're too late, I'm already done.


Boy your quick.


----------



## OC&D

BossPlow614;1728128 said:


> Older chicks *
> 
> We'll see what happens.


Pics or it didn't happen. Don't forget to wear your fancy pants, hopefully you'll lose them later!


----------



## OC&D

Green Grass;1728148 said:


> Boy your quick.


3 small lots. Easy peasy, even with an old straight blade!


----------



## Green Grass

OC&D;1728151 said:


> 3 small lots. Easy peasy, even with an old straight blade!


When I was at the water park there was a ramp next door and they where plowing the top and they pushed all the snow off the top. I figured hour and half tops. Two hours later they where not even 1/2 done. I figured they where padding hours for lwnmwrman.


----------



## CityGuy

I give up.


----------



## BossPlow614

If y'all haven't been to Tangiers in downtown, you're missing out!


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1728177 said:


> If y'all haven't been to Tangiers in downtown, you're missing out!


I barely found my way home.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Hamelfire;1728184 said:


> I barely found my way home.


Did you get called in or something?xysport


----------



## CityGuy

Drakeslayer;1728185 said:


> Did you get called in or something?xysport


My call weekend. COps called me at 3. I called boss at 4 am when I got there and he called a full city plow. Menas everyone in. Plow curb to curb. Done at 130 then cops kept calling in slippery spots. I finally gave up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1728188 said:


> My call weekend. COps called me at 3. I called boss at 4 am when I got there and he called a full city plow. Menas everyone in. Plow curb to curb. Done at 130 then cops kept calling in slippery spots. I finally gave up.


Soft city workers. I'm still going. Doing push backs at my Sr high while my new guy plows it.

Funny, I'm the one that's been stuck twice.


----------



## OC&D

BossPlow614;1728177 said:


> If y'all haven't been to Tangiers in downtown, you're missing out!


That was an old school Vegas casino!?!


----------



## OC&D

Green Grass;1728155 said:


> When I was at the water park there was a ramp next door and they where plowing the top and they pushed all the snow off the top. I figured hour and half tops. Two hours later they where not even 1/2 done. I figured they where padding hours for lwnmwrman.


It sometimes amazes me how guys F... around. Mainly I just wanna get done. Then again, I don't get paid hourly.


----------



## Greenery

if you're going 7 e off of 494 s please do not run into my broken down truck


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1728195 said:


> Soft city workers. I'm still going. Doing push backs at my Sr high while my new guy plows it.
> 
> Funny, I'm the one that's been stuck twice.


Dinner/lunch/breakfast on me next time you're in St. Paul if we've got time.

We could even invite SSS if his sorry a$$ is willing to cross the river.


----------



## OC&D

greenery;1728205 said:


> if you're going 7 e off of 494 s please do not run into my broken down truck


Not cool. If you want that motor let me know, my week is fairly open if it doesn't snow.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Hourly workers always take longer for some reason or another.


----------



## OC&D

Wild win! My mother spoiled the Gopher game for me so I didn't bother watching it, but I heard Warning got a hat trick! Good day for hockey!


----------



## OC&D

Drakeslayer;1728208 said:


> Hourly workers always take longer for some reason or another.


It's been nearly 20 years since I've worked for an hourly wage, so maybe I'm just out of touch......but I don't think that's necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## skorum03

Well I'm about to head back out. Have 5 driveways left to do. Was going to get up early and do them but I'd rather get them done now and be able to sleep in a little bit


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1728195 said:


> Funny, I'm the one that's been stuck twice.


I have the same problem...


----------



## BossPlow614

Twolves players in the VIP booth next to us. Thats unexpected to say the least.


----------



## skorum03

BossPlow614;1728221 said:


> Twolves players in the VIP booth next to us. Thats unexpected to say the least.


Probably brings the chicks around 'eh?


----------



## skorum03

BossPlow614;1728221 said:


> Twolves players in the VIP booth next to us. Thats unexpected to say the least.


Are you in uptown? Last time we were down there there was a few Vikings players. Fun time out there but damn does it get crowded and expensive.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1728206 said:


> Dinner/lunch/breakfast on me next time you're in St. Paul if we've got time.
> 
> We could even invite SSS if his sorry a$$ is willing to cross the river.


What's this st. Paul you speak of??


----------



## SSS Inc.

Wow its nice out


----------



## SSS Inc.

Everyone must be sleeping except for the creepy guy walking around chasing papers across my parking lot.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Its going to snow wednesday and Friday.


----------



## SSS Inc.

24 degrees and gorgeous


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hush.......... What about tonight?

I'm close to an inch in the next 36 hours.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You guys that salt constantly........

What type of numbers do you have for an average number of runs, 25-30 per season?

Currently I use 18 for snow events greater than 1" as an average, but I would think it's close to double more for salt events?

It' has to be more than 50% more (27) times that you would salt

Tring to figure out numbers for my customers, if I can give them an idea on how much more per season, on average, it would be to salt all the time.


----------



## SnowGuy73

18, windy, clear. 

Shakopee. 

04:46


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1728257 said:


> Hush.......... What about tonight?
> 
> I'm close to an inch in the next 36 hours.


1/4" of snow in the metro anyway.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1728261 said:


> 1/4" of snow in the metro anyway.


Of course there is.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You fire guys... I'm sure this is against "the code", but do you guys ever hear something on the scanner and think "holy crap, I gotta go see this!"?


----------



## unit28

you did throw salt last night, right...?

*WINTRY PRECIPITATION IS LIKELY LATE THIS AFTERNOON INTO
MONDAY*...

STARTING IN CENTRAL MINNESOTA AND NORTHWEST WISCONSIN
THEN DEVELOPING SOUTHWARD.

A BRIEF PERIOD OF FREEZING DRIZZLE IS
POSSIBLE THIS AFTERNOON AND EVENING

BEFORE THE PRECIPITATION
CHANGES TO ALL LIGHT SNOW. 
_LITTLE ICE ACCUMULATION IS EXPECTED _BUT....
IT COULD BE ENOUGH TO CREATE SLICK SPOTS ON ROADWAYS. ONCE THE
PRECIPITATION CHANGES TO LIGHT SNOW...LITTLE TO NO SNOW
ACCUMULATION IS EXPECTED TONIGHT INTO MONDAY.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1728268 said:


> You fire guys... I'm sure this is against "the code", but do you guys ever hear something on the scanner and think "holy crap, I gotta go see this!"?


I do at times.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

And another question.....

How do you guys go about this.

I'm starting to get calls from townhomes with complaints along these lines....

Our driveway isn't plowed wide enough. We cannot back out of the garage and open the car doors.



We have the driveways marked, we are within 3" of the edge of the drive.

The problem I see wlis even though we pull all drives onto the street and then stack on the grass, we are starting to get 2'+ of snow on the sides of the drives. IMO, the doors are hitting snow that isn't on the drive.

Do you go do a push back, tell the customer you're not responsible for turf damage?

Charge them? Just do it?

Depends on the customer?


----------



## ryde307

Lwnmwr salt is around 30 times. 
For the town homes call management explain the issue and tell them you need to push back all drives there is no more room. Charge hourly.


----------



## unit28

hmmm.

little snow acc exp into Monday at 1259 am?

I had about 1/2 tops starting at 1am

unless it's going to be 35* today.
Sunset at 5:05 pmish

the radiational heating couldn't be there with cloud cover.
So insulating will be the limiting factor for acc sn


well if the RH is going to be above83%with adiabatic heating
upper aitms temps in the deformation zone will be higher
winds will have to be a tad SW/S for the generating isentrpoic lift.

yes....?


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1728278 said:


> you did throw salt last night, right...?
> 
> *WINTRY PRECIPITATION IS LIKELY LATE THIS AFTERNOON INTO
> MONDAY*...
> 
> STARTING IN CENTRAL MINNESOTA AND NORTHWEST WISCONSIN
> THEN DEVELOPING SOUTHWARD.
> 
> A BRIEF PERIOD OF FREEZING DRIZZLE IS
> POSSIBLE THIS AFTERNOON AND EVENING
> 
> BEFORE THE PRECIPITATION
> CHANGES TO ALL LIGHT SNOW.
> _LITTLE ICE ACCUMULATION IS EXPECTED _BUT....
> IT COULD BE ENOUGH TO CREATE SLICK SPOTS ON ROADWAYS. ONCE THE
> PRECIPITATION CHANGES TO LIGHT SNOW...LITTLE TO NO SNOW
> ACCUMULATION IS EXPECTED TONIGHT INTO MONDAY.


I'm not too worried.


----------



## ryde307

I'm sitting at a church I need to scrape down. Problem is I slept in the skid ran out of fuel and a different guy took the truck with the transfer tank and is 20 miles away. Now I woke up a friend who is coming to bail me out. I'm ready to go back to bed.


----------



## unit28

LMN 

I tried to come up with a few ideas too.
except I kept deleating them all.

I think like as said...charge hrly. add an adendum to cntrcts. at this point.?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1728286 said:


> I'm sitting at a church I need to scrape down. Problem is I slept in the skid ran out of fuel and a different guy took the truck with the transfer tank and is 20 miles away. Now I woke up a friend who is coming to bail me out. I'm ready to go back to bed.


Fell asleep at a school I was doing, woke up 3 1/2 hours later, truck running. 

Now I'm chasing these service calls.

I should have just went home last night with everyone else.


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;1728285 said:


> I'm not too worried.


me either...
the chances for accumulating snow are higher after the frzdrz stops
plus the precipitation is trending up to .03 after midnight

temps tuesday are 10 * and under

short window for snowfall


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well, looks like the driver missed the edge of this drive.

Of course you all know what position of the board this resident holds in the association.

40 drives and it's this one, and one of the handful where you actually can still open the door at.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like I set myself up for another email.


----------



## unit28

WTH


anyway,
NWS new dscs have an additional new snowfall through Monday at 1"
yesterday I posted at .03 prcp and trending down to .02 through tonight.

I gues it's going that-away..at 
15:1 ratio X .05 precip ....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1728296 said:


> WTH
> 
> anyway,
> NWS new dscs have an additional new snowfall through Monday at 1"
> yesterday I posted at .03 prcp and trending down to .02 through tonight.
> 
> I gues it's going that-away..at
> 15:1 ratio X .05 precip ....


Oh oh Bedazzled......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Now I'm really feeling it....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So I'm listening to KQ cause Tommy B isn't on, and this hour they keep announcing "Flashback with Matt someoneorother on Classic Rock, KQRS".

Isn't that what Classic Rock is ALL the time? flashback??


----------



## wintergreen82

LWN - You ever think about putting together site maps with your sign in/out sheets. We had nothing but problems when getting new crews in and finally made a binder with route sheets and each has a site map with details and a pic (just black and white drawing) of the main things not to forget and where to push snow. As far as the driveways at all of our associations we charge hourly and just blow the last 3' and curve it around. It gives them the sense that they are wider. 

This last snow hit all of our hauling and stacking triggers which is good. We get to haul and stack during the day which is nice.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

wintergreen82;1728326 said:


> LWN - You ever think about putting together site maps with your sign in/out sheets. We had nothing but problems when getting new crews in and finally made a binder with route sheets and each has a site map with details and a pic (just black and white drawing) of the main things not to forget and where to push snow. As far as the driveways at all of our associations we charge hourly and just blow the last 3' and curve it around. It gives them the sense that they are wider.
> 
> This last snow hit all of our hauling and stacking triggers which is good. We get to haul and stack during the day which is nice.


I have google earth images of the properties in the trucks with areas highlighted, whether sidewalk, where to put snow, or areas where no snow can go.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1728281 said:


> And another question.....
> 
> How do you guys go about this.
> 
> I'm starting to get calls from townhomes with complaints along these lines....
> 
> Our driveway isn't plowed wide enough. We cannot back out of the garage and open the car doors.
> 
> We have the driveways marked, we are within 3" of the edge of the drive.
> 
> The problem I see wlis even though we pull all drives onto the street and then stack on the grass, we are starting to get 2'+ of snow on the sides of the drives. IMO, the doors are hitting snow that isn't on the drive.
> 
> Do you go do a push back, tell the customer you're not responsible for turf damage?
> 
> Charge them? Just do it?
> 
> Depends on the customer?


I push it way back on the first snow fall.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

wintergreen82;1728326 said:


> LWN - You ever think about putting together site maps with your sign in/out sheets. We had nothing but problems when getting new crews in and finally made a binder with route sheets and each has a site map with details and a pic (just black and white drawing) of the main things not to forget and where to push snow. As far as the driveways at all of our associations we charge hourly and just blow the last 3' and curve it around. It gives them the sense that they are wider.
> 
> This last snow hit all of our hauling and stacking triggers which is good. We get to haul and stack during the day which is nice.


But you guys drag the drive, then the sidewalk guys clear the rest with the blowers all the way to the edge? Instead of just trying to hit it with a plow, correct?


----------



## qualitycut

That 10 hrs of sleep felt good.


----------



## unit28

this is for Isanti....
numbers trended up from yesterday
good news is it's a short burst at the above likely range
bad news is the chances are above likely


----------



## wintergreen82

LwnmwrMan22;1728330 said:


> But you guys drag the drive, then the sidewalk guys clear the rest with the blowers all the way to the edge? Instead of just trying to hit it with a plow, correct?


Yes and our driveway stakes will be up about a foot off the road. Sidewalk crew will also blow back at an angle at the end of the drive into the turf past the driveway marker. Makes it feel like they can back there car around the corner. And the blower doesn't do any turf damage. I don't know how yours are set up. All of ours are drive then turf in between the next unit and then drive again. It takes a little time to blow the sides of the drives and we only do it if we are getting paid but once maybe twice a year and all associations are happy and so are we because it is all hourly. I don't know if I have pictures of it or not I'll check.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1728333 said:


> this is for Isanti....
> numbers trended up from yesterday
> good news is it's a short burst at the above likely range
> bad news is the chances are above likely


That's what I've had since noon yesterday, except an extra .2" in there somewhere to put me at 1".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

wintergreen82;1728334 said:


> Yes and our driveway stakes will be up about a foot off the road. Sidewalk crew will also blow back at an angle at the end of the drive into the turf past the driveway marker. Makes it feel like they can back there car around the corner. And the blower doesn't do any turf damage. I don't know how yours are set up. All of ours are drive then turf in between the next unit and then drive again. It takes a little time to blow the sides of the drives and we only do it if we are getting paid but once maybe twice a year and all associations are happy and so are we because it is all hourly. I don't know if I have pictures of it or not I'll check.


You can see in the one of the pics where I pushed the president's drive back, there is landscaping along the drive. Hence the picture of the bush and "I suppose I set myself up for another email".


----------



## BossPlow614

Feel like garbage but glad to be back home. Definitely a blast, pretty much all the chicks at that club were hot. Time to take a couple hour nap then watch Supercross. One of my buddies may need to stack snow tonight at one of his lots so instead we'll go up north tmrw morning.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1728340 said:


> You can see in the one of the pics where I pushed the president's drive back, there is landscaping along the drive. Hence the picture of the bush and "I suppose I set myself up for another email".


I think that's just the nature of the game when using a plow. Seemed like yesterday every time I back draged along the edge more snow fell into the driveway.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1728354 said:


> I think that's just the nature of the game when using a plow. Seemed like yesterday every time I back draged along the edge more snow fell into the driveway.


That's what we have going on another home where the drives have about 3' of rock between them.

I can see where the plow went to the stakes, but the homeowners see snow on the blacktop.

I'm going to request permission and funds to clear these rock areas.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

LwnmwrMan22;1728340 said:


> You can see in the one of the pics where I pushed the president's drive back, there is landscaping along the drive. Hence the picture of the bush and "I suppose I set myself up for another email".


Which brings us to the next question. Why on earth do people think landscaping along the driveway is a good idea? I used to plow 3 non-association townhomes so the snow only could be pushed to one side of the driveway and every single one had landscaping with probably 10 shrubs from the garage down to the curb by the mailbox. December storm about 4 years ago, 17" and major drifting there must've been 10 shrubs between the 3 places wrecked by the initial plow or when I brought the skiddy to stack because the snow was higher than my truck cab. 2 customers understood, 1 verbally tore me a new one. Needless to say that was the last winter I serviced her property because I heard nothing but complaints about it till spring.


----------



## unit28

that wasn't showing saturation which will need to happen
with the dry mid layer where the dendrites form it seems warm

so the low trax will need to drop in far south to create the cool down
within the cyclo column


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1728268 said:


> You fire guys... I'm sure this is against "the code", but do you guys ever hear something on the scanner and think "holy crap, I gotta go see this!"?


All the time.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1728295 said:


> Looks like I set myself up for another email.


IS that a shrub?


----------



## CityGuy

i feel lots better after a good 9 hrs of sleep. Can't believe the phone has not rang once since yesterday afternoon/evening.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1728394 said:


> i feel lots better after a good 9 hrs of sleep. Can't believe the phone has not rang once since yesterday afternoon/evening.


Do you have Sprint?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1728358 said:


> That's what we have going on another home where the drives have about 3' of rock between them.
> 
> I can see where the plow went to the stakes, but the homeowners see snow on the blacktop.
> 
> I'm going to request permission and funds to clear these rock areas.


Sounds like the exact thing I need to do on one of mine...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1728268 said:


> You fire guys... I'm sure this is against "the code", but do you guys ever hear something on the scanner and think "holy crap, I gotta go see this!"?


All the time... if I'm driving by... I don't drive across town or run out of the house


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1728394 said:


> i feel lots better after a good 9 hrs of sleep. Can't believe the phone has not rang once since yesterday afternoon/evening.


Now it will.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1728417 said:


> All the time... if I'm driving by... I don't drive across town or run out of the house


Agreed........


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1728411 said:


> Do you have Sprint?


sprint personal.. Verizon work

Do you have FB? If so Northstarfirepics did a pic special your dept last night.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1728423 said:


> Now it will.


Still nothing. The calm before tonights storm


----------



## OC&D

NWS has me at less than 1/2" tonight and less than 1/2" tomorrow. None of my lots are quite clean enough to salt and have them dry out before it cools down. 

It's beautiful out right now though! Stepped outside and it felt like spring.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1728481 said:


> sprint personal.. Verizon work
> 
> Do you have FB? If so Northstarfirepics did a pic special your dept last night.


Interesting... didnt know that existed


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1728489 said:


> NWS has me at less than 1/2" tonight and less than 1/2" tomorrow. None of my lots are quite clean enough to salt and have them dry out before it cools down.
> 
> It's beautiful out right now though! Stepped outside and it felt like spring.


Birds were chirping at sunrise this morning.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1728489 said:


> It's beautiful out right now though! Stepped outside and it felt like spring.


Keep dreaming. Its a long ways away.


----------



## unit28

near 41* ER, Ram, 
45*APVLY

near 39* here


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1728526 said:


> near 41* ER, Ram,
> 45*APVLY
> 
> near 39* here


When's it supposed to top out


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS has me at .8" through tomorrow evening.

Accuweather has .1".


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1728534 said:


> When's it supposed to top out


august 15th


----------



## unit28

nam doesn't look as hardy tonight..
nice outside


----------



## ryde307

Snowguy you might need to go clear a drain.


----------



## ryde307

After talking to a few people it sounds like alot of people are running out of salt.Pretty sure US is out and trucking in from Cargill but there is a limit on it and Cargill is not selling any salt not on contract. I wonder if Northern ever got there rail cars here? Either way if you need salt it sounds like it is about to get expensive.


----------



## unit28

palisade in er might have some?


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;1728563 said:


> After talking to a few people it sounds like alot of people are running out of salt.Pretty sure US is out and trucking in from Cargill but there is a limit on it and Cargill is not selling any salt not on contract. I wonder if Northern ever got there rail cars here? Either way if you need salt it sounds like it is about to get expensive.


Yeah they got the rail cars in this week


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;1728560 said:


> Snowguy you might need to go clear a drain.


Didn't want to help a brother out?


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1728577 said:


> Didn't want to help a brother out?


I wouldn't, not my lot, could be extra money in it.


----------



## ryde307

Green Grass;1728577 said:


> Didn't want to help a brother out?


I was in the girlfriends car and had nothing to clear it with.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1728591 said:


> I wouldn't, not my lot, could be extra money in it.


My W. 7th property..... There is a set of townhomes we do, then 1 city lot, then another section of sidewalk that we are responsible for.

Well, my guys had been doing this one section of sidewalk in front of this 50' city lot because it was just as easy to run the blower through than drag the blower to get to the other side.

Last week I got an ear full because some guy was hired to do it, and he was finally onsite the same time as I. He would drive down to do it, but then it was always done.

Made him a bit upset.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1728599 said:


> My W. 7th property..... There is a set of townhomes we do, then 1 city lot, then another section of sidewalk that we are responsible for.
> 
> Well, my guys had been doing this one section of sidewalk in front of this 50' city lot because it was just as easy to run the blower through than drag the blower to get to the other side.
> 
> Last week I got an ear full because some guy was hired to do it, and he was finally onsite the same time as I. He would drive down to do it, but then it was always done.
> 
> Made him a bit upset.


Tell him to get there in a more timely fashion.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1728616 said:


> Tell him to get there in a more timely fashion.


Yea if he's getting there after lwnmrr geez


----------



## unit28

to early...?

was supposed to start frz drz late this aftn...

we're peaked


----------



## ryde307

unit28;1728628 said:


> to early...?
> 
> was supposed to start frz drz late this aftn...
> 
> we're peaked


Does this mean were are getting something tonight or no?


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;1728593 said:


> I was in the girlfriends car and had nothing to clear it with.


Girlfriends hands??


----------



## unit28

ryde307;1728630 said:


> Does this mean were are getting something tonight or no?


our graph looked likely 
starting @ around 1am

at least 1/2 tonight aftr midnight
and a little bit more light snow into Monday

I got 3/4" total up to around an inch

Wed showed an inch


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1728633 said:


> Girlfriends hands??


They were on his " burrito" he was at chipotle


----------



## +plowguy

*new to the site*

hey guys! New to the site and saw that many of you are in the twin cities area. Thought this might be a great way to communicate with others in the plow industry. I was reading through a lot of posts...seems like there are a few guys on here a lot. I hope I can help with weather input. We plow a lot in the north metro area.


----------



## skorum03

+plowguy;1728667 said:


> hey guys! New to the site and saw that many of you are in the twin cities area. Thought this might be a great way to communicate with others in the plow industry. I was reading through a lot of posts...seems like there are a few guys on here a lot. I hope I can help with weather input. We plow a lot in the north metro area.


Welcome to the site plow guy. The thread says Minnesota snow but we don't talk about the weather that much in here. Just so you know haha


----------



## +plowguy

skorum03;1728673 said:


> Welcome to the site plow guy. The thread says Minnesota snow but we don't talk about the weather that much in here. Just so you know haha


That's cool. It's great to check in with others in the industry and see how everyone else does with each snow event. It looks like Unit 28 and SSS have a lot of great knowledge with weather forecasts and Lawnmowerman seems to add a lot of input on snow removal as well as Snowguy73. I hope I can ad some value to the site.


----------



## SSS Inc.

+plowguy;1728667 said:


> hey guys! New to the site and saw that many of you are in the twin cities area. Thought this might be a great way to communicate with others in the plow industry. I was reading through a lot of posts...seems like there are a few guys on here a lot. I hope I can help with weather input. We plow a lot in the north metro area.


Welcome to the thread. How do we know your not from Canada acting as a spy???? There is no fighting and no talk about Caƒe's. Don't ask why.


----------



## SSS Inc.

+plowguy;1728677 said:


> Lawnmowerman seems to add a lot of input (on what not to do) :laughingn snow removal as well as Snowguy73. I hope I can ad some value to the site.


Fixed it. ..


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1728678 said:


> Welcome to the thread. How do we know your not from Canada acting as a spy???? There is no fighting and no talk about Caƒe's. Don't ask why.


Yeah... how do we know he's not a spy... or MJD posing as someone else... or emjaybossdub? Three different people or just one? That my friends is the question


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1728682 said:


> Fixed it. ..


Its all valuable info


----------



## qualitycut

Snowguy does not give input. He pads his post count


----------



## +plowguy

SSS Inc.;1728678 said:


> Welcome to the thread. How do we know your not from Canada acting as a spy???? There is no fighting and no talk about Caƒe's. Don't ask why.


I guess I won't ask. I am around the Blaine area. Just heading out shortly to scrape down a few lots before tomorrow. I was hoping for more snow tonight and tomorrow but it looks like less than a half inch now. So far this winter has kept us pretty busy.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1728686 said:


> Snowguy does not give input. He pads his post count


Look who's talking.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1728690 said:


> Look who's talking.


Ha 10% of my post have to do with snow


----------



## SSS Inc.

+plowguy;1728689 said:


> I guess I won't ask. I am around the Blaine area. Just heading out shortly to scrape down a few lots before tomorrow. I was hoping for more snow tonight and tomorrow but it looks like less than a half inch now. So far this winter has kept us pretty busy.


Know any good food places we haven't talked about this month? So far White Castle, Taco Bell, Chipotle, Firehouse Subs, Cousins subs, Some pizza place out west, Five guys, Uptown diner, Some $12 Rib place, Scott Jamamas, Dickies BBQ, and a few others.

Edit: Pizza Lola,


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1728686 said:


> Snowguy does not give input. He pads his post count


He gives constant temperature and wind updates


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1728697 said:


> Know any good food places we haven't talked about this month? So far White Castle, Taco Bell, Chipotle, Firehouse Subs, Cousins subs, Some pizza place out west, Five guys, Uptown diner, Some $12 Rib place, Scott Jamamas, Dickies BBQ, and a few others.
> 
> Edit: Pizza Lola,


The last few times I've been to Macdons I've had them add mac sauce to my mcdoubles. Can't beat it. That and the coke at mcdonalds is better... but we've talked about that already


----------



## qualitycut

Old world pizza inver grove , lunch buffet the have some different pizzas. My favorite is the sausage onion with Doritos on it


----------



## +plowguy

I really like five guys and chipolte. I also do subway with their $5 footlongs


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1728706 said:


> Old world pizza inver grove , lunch buffet the have some different pizzas. My favorite is the sausage onion with *Doritos on it*


I am curious about the doritos on pizza... might have to try that. Pizza hut buffet is delicious too. Cinnasticks and bread sticks pretty much fill me before I even get to the pizza


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1728696 said:


> Ha 10% of my post have to do with snow


Talking about snow guy does not count


----------



## CityGuy

Man am I ever dragging butt today. Lazy day in the couch


----------



## CityGuy

Lwn, how much you got remaining? Day or 2 yet?


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Joey Nova's pizza, Excelsior. Huge slices, like a Quarter of a pizza large. very low cost, like 2.50. Great pasta as well.!! My choice!


----------



## CityGuy

Dufners Soup and Sandwich. Great food for the price


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1728713 said:


> Lwn, how much you got remaining? Day or 2 yet?


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## cbservicesllc

+plowguy;1728689 said:


> I guess I won't ask. I am around the Blaine area. Just heading out shortly to scrape down a few lots before tomorrow. I was hoping for more snow tonight and tomorrow but it looks like less than a half inch now. So far this winter has kept us pretty busy.


Welcome! Whats your service area? Nice to have another north metro guy!


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1728678 said:


> Welcome to the thread. How do we know your not from Canada acting as a spy???? There is no fighting and no talk about Caƒe's. Don't ask why.


I bet he is a SPY!!ussmileyflag

Joking aside Welcome.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1728730 said:


> Welcome! Whats your service area? Nice to have another north metro guy!


stealing your customers is his service area.


----------



## qualitycut

I salted the crap out of the front of my hotel gues entrance, the had the pillars get stone on them and the heaters made an icy mess along with not being able to plow it. It looks like the Mississippi river right now and slush. How big of an issue am I going to have tomorrow?


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1728734 said:


> I salted the crap out of the front of my hotel gues entrance, the had the pillars get stone on them and the heaters made an icy mess along with not being able to plow it. It looks like the Mississippi river right now and slush. How big of an issue am I going to have tomorrow?


Big unless in all runs down.

Not to worry everything will be a mess with the cold


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1728739 said:


> Big unless in all runs down.
> 
> Not to worry everything will be a mess with the cold


Well the reason for it is the grand opening Friday. Just going to have to scrape it again tonight.


----------



## qualitycut

The slush I plowed literally melted to snow it spilled over on within 5 minutes. It was maybe a 1000 sq ft area and about a pound per ft


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1728741 said:


> The slush I plowed literally melted to snow it spilled over on within 5 minutes. It was maybe a 1000 sq ft area and about a pound per ft


Only suggestion I have is salt the crap out of it after you get it scraped down as much as you can. Pound the salt to it and hope it gets enough sun to freeze dry it.


----------



## unit28

was supposed to see some type of precip at around this time accrding to point frct.

It's to dry in the mids to fall I guess.
Looked at some radar and it showed the one band floating over us now.

Single stretch of clouds being the most consistant are from the Dak region floating down a line from cntrl to SE.

Other than that the main blob is above the MN Cdn bdr region
Seems to fluxuate in and around .24" pr
I bet that will stretch out when the cycl grabs it.

welcome to the site


----------



## +plowguy

cbservicesllc;1728730 said:


> Welcome! Whats your service area? Nice to have another north metro guy!


I do a lot in Blaine area as well as Lino Lakes, Circle Pines, Shoreview and Little Canada


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Rehab addict is on.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1728746 said:


> Only suggestion I have is salt the crap out of it after you get it scraped down as much as you can. Pound the salt to it and hope it gets enough sun to freeze dry it.


Yea I'm going to go back tonight and check it out


----------



## unit28

on the NWS radar
click on the minniap radar,.......... nothing.


now click on Duluth radar

which way do the radars point from their trajectory locations?


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1728761 said:


> on the NWS radar
> click on the minniap radar,.......... nothing.
> 
> now click on Duluth radar
> 
> which way do the radars point from their trajectory locations?


Don't they rotate?


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1728767 said:


> Don't they rotate?


prolly fell asleep in the skid
it's been running for three hrs just sitting there....


----------



## qualitycut

Clouded up real quick


----------



## andersman02

Hmmm, plowed a seasonal last night night and let the sun melt it off today, to salt tonight or not to salt...


----------



## ryde307

MNPLOWCO;1728715 said:


> Joey Nova's pizza, Excelsior. Huge slices, like a Quarter of a pizza large. very low cost, like 2.50. Great pasta as well.!! My choice!


Agree. A whole piZza can be expensive but the slices are a good deal.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

ryde307;1728793 said:


> Agree. A whole piZza can be expensive but the slices are a good deal.


I know! $10.00 for 4 slices ( = 1 whole pizza ) or 16.00 for a whole pizza, go figure. But yummy.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Fixed the gate! Little bent but it lines up nice, opens up good and locks. Hopefully they don't mind. Three years ago I took out a tree with a Bobcat at the same property and they didn't care. Said they wanted it gone anyway. 

Time for some football. I'm staying up til 10 tonight.

Anyone ever try Ole Piper Restaurant in Rosemount? We worked there a couple times in the past and the guy always brought out a bunch of pizzas for the guys. As I recall it was very good. I suppose I should actually pay for one someday.


----------



## unit28

usually it will show something when there's moisture going over
weather it hits the ground or not

didn't do it this time

had to go find something reliable 
sorry for the big az pixles

this was at 430 
high alt clouds went over with something in it.....


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1728803 said:


> Fixed the gate! Little bent but it lines up nice, opens up good and locks. Hopefully they don't mind. Three years ago I took out a tree with a Bobcat at the same property and they didn't care. Said they wanted it gone anyway.
> 
> Time for some football. I'm staying up til 10 tonight.
> 
> Anyone ever try Ole Piper Restaurant in Rosemount? We worked there a couple times in the past and the guy always brought out a bunch of pizzas for the guys. As I recall it was very good. I suppose I should actually pay for one someday.


glad to hear the gate still works,
any welding or hammer bashing involved in the repair?


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1728806 said:


> glad to hear the gate still works,
> any welding or hammer bashing involved in the repair?


Thanks.

No welding. Lots of hammer, chain, pry bar, little bit of this and that. Looks pretty good! Upon further inspection it looks like its been hit before, unless our guy had his plow about 6 feet in the air. Guessing its commonly clipped by semi mirrors.


----------



## +plowguy

what a great day/night for cleaning up lots! It would be nice to melt down a bit or else we have to start hauling some snow. I got the go ahead to haul whatever we need from 2 of our larger contracts if needed.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1728822 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> No welding. Lots of hammer, chain, pry bar, little bit of this and that. Looks pretty good! Upon further inspection it looks like its been hit before, unless our guy had his plow about 6 feet in the air. Guessing its commonly clipped by semi mirrors.


fix your tranny today?

(Feel Free to insert joke)


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1728828 said:


> fix your tranny today?
> 
> (Feel Free to insert joke)


I'll have our mechanics fix it tomorrow. I don't touch Trannys.


----------



## SSS Inc.

+plowguy;1728823 said:


> what a great day/night for cleaning up lots! It would be nice to melt down a bit or else we have to start hauling some snow. I got the go ahead to haul whatever we need from 2 of our larger contracts if needed.


It sounds like its definitely needed. payup


----------



## Green Grass

Do you think Lwnmwrman is OK?? we have not heard from him in awhile.


----------



## +plowguy

SSS Inc.;1728832 said:


> It sounds like its definitely needed. payup


For sure! I plan to start hauling Tues or Weds this week. Nice to get some work if it is not snowing. Should be able to bill out about 8-10 hours with bobcat and dump truck. Any news on snow for this week? I see a little bit tonight/Monday and then possibly Wed. Maybe not enough to plow at 1.5" trigger?


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;1727750 said:


> I was on 35w Coming back from silver bay


How are things shaping up in that area?

Any new snow since the other week?


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1728803 said:


> Fixed the gate! Little bent but it lines up nice, opens up good and locks. Hopefully they don't mind. Three years ago I took out a tree with a Bobcat at the same property and they didn't care. Said they wanted it gone anyway.
> 
> Time for some football. I'm staying up til 10 tonight.
> 
> Anyone ever try Ole Piper Restaurant in Rosemount? We worked there a couple times in the past and the guy always brought out a bunch of pizzas for the guys. As I recall it was very good. I suppose I should actually pay for one someday.


Have not tried Rosemount but they used to be in Wayzata when I was a kid and had the best pizza around


----------



## unit28

for me I think it may be hard to saturate the mid layer for awhile

if the cold front comes down and saturates the air with caa
then we'll have a chance
I think nws was generous for pops
not seeing much for precip on radar....yet


----------



## SSS Inc.

+plowguy;1728846 said:


> For sure! I plan to start hauling Tues or Weds this week. Nice to get some work if it is not snowing. Should be able to bill out about 8-10 hours with bobcat and dump truck. Any news on snow for this week? I see a little bit tonight/Monday and then possibly Wed. Maybe not enough to plow at 1.5" trigger?


+,

It looks a little all over the place for the upcoming week. Snow one minute and not the next. I have a feeling something will pull together this week.

Hauling is great for us. In 2010 it was about 50% of what we brought in that winter. Easy money.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1728841 said:


> Do you think Lwnmwrman is OK?? we have not heard from him in awhile.


Not sure. Ever since he said he fell asleep in his truck I haven't heard from him. Good thing it wasn't in Drive or Reverse.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1728886 said:


> Not sure. Ever since he said he fell asleep in his truck I haven't heard from him. Good thing it wasn't in Drive or Reverse.


Maybe he is like Ryde and ran out of fuel?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm around. Brain is fried.

Don't have anything to say.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1728899 said:


> I'm around. Brain is fried.
> 
> Don't have anything to say.


No damage or employees to ***** about?


----------



## ryde307

I wish we could haul every night here is one of the sites tonight.


----------



## ryde307

This is half the site.









Hopefully hauling 4 sites and snowblowing 2 others tonight.


----------



## ryde307

At around $7 a yard I could compete with the gold rush boys.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ryde, 

Do you guys usually charge by the load or time and materials? We're usually by the load unless its a large removal or relocation project. Must be nice loading Roll offs.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1728899 said:


> I'm around. Brain is fried.
> 
> Don't have anything to say.


That doesn't stop the rest of us. Usually the best posts are the incoherent ones.


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;1728915 said:


> Ryde,
> 
> Do you guys usually charge by the load or time and materials? We're usually by the load unless its a large removal or relocation project. Must be nice loading Roll offs.


Both. We try to do by the yard because we are fairly efficient with the roll offs but will do hourly. The $7 a yard comment was just a play of the Hoffman's cause it's all the talk about on that show besides what piece of machinery the f'd up or how unplanned they are.


----------



## ryde307

Love roll offs it's faster they haul more and my neck doesn't hurt from trying to see the top of the box.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1728902 said:


> No damage or employees to ***** about?


Actually, the only one that screwed up is me.

I was trying to clear out a section and high pointed the truck.

A new guy I hired to replace Billings came over to try to push me out.

Instead he ended up shoveling my truck out himself.

Then he plowed the whole Sr. High and 2 other lots himself in 6 hours.


----------



## qualitycut

For you hockey guys. Or none also


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1728930 said:


> Actually, the only one that screwed up is me.
> 
> I was trying to clear out a section and high pointed the truck.
> 
> A new guy I hired to replace Billings came over to try to push me out.
> 
> Instead he ended up shoveling my truck out himself.
> 
> Then he plowed the whole Sr. High and 2 other lots himself in 6 hours.


So he sounds good


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1728920 said:


> Both. We try to do by the yard because we are fairly efficient with the roll offs but will do hourly. The $7 a yard comment was just a play of the Hoffman's cause it's all the talk about on that show besides what piece of machinery the f'd up or how unplanned they are.


I agree, I'd much rather make our efficiency pay off big.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Overcast, 37, calm. 

Shakopee. 

19:18


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1728926 said:


> Love roll offs it's faster they haul more and my neck doesn't hurt from trying to see the top of the box.


I loaded 250 loads one day into Dump trucks a few years ago and I got good enough where I didn't look up anymore just went by feel. I'd still rather have roll offs but we have lots of dumps so it will never make sense for us.


----------



## Polarismalibu

greenery;1728850 said:


> How are things shaping up in that area?
> 
> Any new snow since the other week?


It's awesome as usual up there, some fresh snow would be nice up, but there is plenty of fresh prouder to ride the sleds in.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1728938 said:


> So he sounds good


Yeah, too bad he starts a real job in 2 weeks.

However is will be available all weekends and every night from 7 pm to 6 am. So I got that going for me.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1728935 said:


> For you hockey guys. Or none also


Didn't see until now but heard about it on the radio. There was way too much planning for this fight. I'd be on board if the goalies went after each other.



qualitycut;1728938 said:


> So he sounds good


My thoughts as well. New guy outperformed a loader.


----------



## +plowguy

LwnmwrMan22;1728930 said:


> Actually, the only one that screwed up is me.
> 
> I was trying to clear out a section and high pointed the truck.
> 
> A new guy I hired to replace Billings came over to try to push me out.
> 
> Instead he ended up shoveling my truck out himself.
> 
> Then he plowed the whole Sr. High and 2 other lots himself in 6 hours.


Is that good? 6 hours? Must be big lots?


----------



## SSS Inc.

+plowguy;1728955 said:


> Is that good? 6 hours? Must be big lots?


A school, liquor store and a white castle I think.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1728953 said:


> Didn't see until now but heard about it on the radio. There was way too much planning for this fight. I'd be on board if the goalies went after each other.
> 
> My thoughts as well. New guy outperformed a loader.


Kinda the away team did. The home team just had to start their line. A fight is a fight in my book


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;1728911 said:


> This is half the site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully hauling 4 sites and snowblowing 2 others tonight.


I believe that is Ridgedale? Will you pick up my tabs and get my health card put on my DL while you are there.


----------



## qualitycut

+plowguy;1728955 said:


> Is that good? 6 hours? Must be big lots?


Read back about 1000 pages


----------



## Ranger620

For you guys with blizzard plows. You ever replace a wing?? If so how does it come apart and is it hard to do. I had lwnmwr22 luck this storm.


----------



## qualitycut

Its still 6 degrees warmer than they forecasted yesterday


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I sold my Steamer today. However when we fired it up, it was cracked. Ended up getting $1500 instead of $3000 for it, mostly because I didn't care to take the time to find the second leak.

Now I need to come up with another $1500 towards the DXT.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1728969 said:


> For you guys with blizzard plows. You ever replace a wing?? If so how does it come apart and is it hard to do. I had lwnmwr22 luck this storm.


Should be just like the western. My wideout has a stopper screw on the moldboard where the wing goes in. Pull that out, pull the pin off in the middle of the plow the wing should come out


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1728976 said:


> I sold my Steamer today. However when we fired it up, it was cracked. Ended up getting $1500 instead of $3000 for it, mostly because I didn't care to take the time to find the second leak.
> 
> Now I need to come up with another $1500 towards the DXT.


And there it is. Man you have the worst damn luck.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1728969 said:


> For you guys with blizzard plows. You ever replace a wing?? If so how does it come apart and is it hard to do. I had lwnmwr22 luck this storm.


Never had to replace a wing but did take them out to replace the hyd. cylinders. Pretty easy.


----------



## Ranger620

Are the wings expensive?? Gotta call stonebrooke in the morning just fearing a big bill


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger what you hit?


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1728976 said:


> I sold my Steamer today. However when we fired it up, it was cracked. Ended up getting $1500 instead of $3000 for it, mostly because I didn't care to take the time to find the second leak.
> 
> Now I need to come up with another $1500 towards the DXT.


send St. Paul another bill. payup


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1728979 said:


> And there it is. Man you have the worst damn luck.


Just another reason I want to sell my skid. Don't want to get into installs. Don't want the equipment around that'll make me think I can.

Guess I didn't have enough Antifreeze in my machine or it just got too cold.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1728980 said:


> Never had to replace a wing but did take them out to replace the hyd. cylinders. Pretty easy.


you figure out why your cutting edge was wearing uneven?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1728984 said:


> send St. Paul another bill. payup


 Actually, gotta invoice them for the scraping I've been doing.


----------



## wizardsr

Ranger620;1728969 said:


> For you guys with blizzard plows. You ever replace a wing?? If so how does it come apart and is it hard to do. I had lwnmwr22 luck this storm.


Depends on how much is bent or seized... It's a 1 hour job on a new plow... Could be a day-long project if things are mangled and the pivot pin hasn't had regular grease and is seized up.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1728982 said:


> Ranger what you hit?


Funny It was my truck too. I was running a curb line (not real fast) the cutting edge grabbed a hold of the drain in the curb. Folded the wing like a taco. It now faces backwards


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1728981 said:


> Are the wings expensive?? Gotta call stonebrooke in the morning just fearing a big bill


Not sure. But do it yourself for sure. Just like Polaris said there is a socket head bolt that needs to be remove. You can disconnect the pin closest to the center, detach the hyraulic hoses and take the whole slide box out. Once I did it the first time I'm pretty sure I can do it in ten minutes now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Go 9ers!!!!!! Whoops...so much for kickoff coverage.


----------



## Ranger620

wizardsr;1728991 said:


> Depends on how much is bent or seized... It's a 1 hour job on a new plow... Could be a day-long project if things are mangled and the pivot pin hasn't had regular grease and is seized up.


I am looking at a 2 day project then. Its not good


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BTW. NWS has dropped me to .5" total through tomorrow night.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1728994 said:


> Not sure. But do it yourself for sure. Just like Polaris said there is a socket head bolt that needs to be remove. You can disconnect the pin closest to the center, detach the hyraulic hoses and take the whole slide box out. Once I did it the first time I'm pretty sure I can do it in ten minutes now.


Ten min..... I'll meet you at your shop with a case of beer:laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1728989 said:


> you figure out why your cutting edge was wearing uneven?


Nope. I see wizard is on here with the Blizzard talk. Lurker:waving: Everything is straight on the truck, A frame etc. etc. The only thing I can pin it on is the one storm when I had a wing frozen in and the fact I tend to work from left to right. The latter doesn't seem right since I plowed for years with a different truck and never had any issues. Figured I don't care anymore, my plow rocks a little gansta lean is all. payup


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1728996 said:


> I am looking at a 2 day project then. Its not good


476.73 on a Google search


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1728930 said:


> Actually, the only one that screwed up is me.
> 
> I was trying to clear out a section and high pointed the truck.
> 
> A new guy I hired to replace Billings came over to try to push me out.
> 
> Instead he ended up shoveling my truck out himself.
> 
> Then he plowed the whole Sr. High and 2 other lots himself in 6 hours.


Sounds like the new guy might just work out!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1728995 said:


> Go 9ers!!!!!! Whoops...so much for kickoff coverage.


Its a good game. I'm rooting for the 9er's just because they beat the packers. Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1729001 said:


> Nope. I see wizard is on here with the Blizzard talk. Lurker:waving: Everything is straight on the truck, A frame etc. etc. The only thing I can pin it on is the one storm when I had a wing frozen in and the fact I tend to work from left to right. The latter doesn't seem right since I plowed for years with a different truck and never had any issues. Figured I don't care anymore, my plow rocks a little gansta lean is all. payup


That's probably it, the wings or wing out obviously makes things wear different. My ends of the wings in scoop touch but flat no


----------



## wizardsr

Ranger620;1728996 said:


> I am looking at a 2 day project then. Its not good


How old is the plow? The PH1 plows didn't have enough grease in the pins, so they seize and are a nightmare to get out if not pulled and greased regularly. Not sure how the wings on the newer "light-weight" PH2 blizzards are put together, I refuse to own one.



SSS Inc.;1729001 said:


> Nope. I see wizard is on here with the Blizzard talk. Lurker:waving: Everything is straight on the truck, A frame etc. etc. The only thing I can pin it on is the one storm when I had a wing frozen in and the fact I tend to work from left to right. The latter doesn't seem right since I plowed for years with a different truck and never had any issues. Figured I don't care anymore, my plow rocks a little gansta lean is all. payup


I come around once in a while, it was tough to get caught up on this thread, some of us have to work once in a while too...  Hopefully it stays manageable now and I can actually "participate" lol.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1729008 said:


> Sounds like the new guy might just work out!


I've got excellent guys now.

It's amazing how you don't how bad (or good) something is until it's gone.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1729015 said:


> I've got excellent guys now.
> 
> It's amazing how you don't how bad (or good) something is until it's gone.


Duh didn't your girlfriends in highschool tell you that?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1728963 said:


> I believe that is Ridgedale? Will you pick up my tabs and get my health card put on my DL while you are there.


I think its cub or whatever at 7 and 41


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1729013 said:


> That's probably it, the wings or wing out obviously makes things wear different. My ends of the wings in scoop touch but flat no


Our blizzards all look like they're smiling if you send the wings out but not scooped. It's got to be what happened. I figure its not really hurting anything so the worst case is the edges will need to be done sooner.


----------



## Ranger620

wizardsr;1729014 said:


> How old is the plow? The PH1 plows didn't have enough grease in the pins, so they seize and are a nightmare to get out if not pulled and greased regularly. Not sure how the newer light-weight PH2 blizzards are built, I refuse to own one.
> .


Plow is about 5 or 6 years old. Light tower stays with truck. I can tell you they were never greased as this is the first Ive herd of that. So lucky me.


----------



## SSS Inc.

wizardsr;1729014 said:


> I come around once in a while, it was tough to get caught up on this thread, some of us have to work once in a while too...  Hopefully it stays manageable now and I can actually "participate" lol.


I've noticed several people have not posted much since the push to beat the Canadians. ussmileyflag Somebody already questioned if this would have a negative effect on the thread.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1729026 said:


> Plow is about 5 or 6 years old. Light tower stays with truck. I can tell you they were never greased as this is the first Ive herd of that. So lucky me.


Buy a whole new slide box while your at it.


----------



## CleanCutL&S

Check out my new snow hauling rig. Had a little trouble hooking the brakes to the pickup. I'll just drive slow.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1729017 said:


> I think its cub or whatever at 7 and 41


I think I am right.


----------



## SSS Inc.

CleanCutL&S;1729033 said:


> Check out my new snow hauling rig. Had a little trouble hooking the brakes to the pickup. I'll just drive slow.


Snow is light so you should be ok.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1729031 said:


> Buy a whole new slide box while your at it.


I honestly don't no how much is going to need to be replaced. Im a boss guy. The wing is buckled right where the bolts go thru for the cutting edge. but I don't think that's the whole slide box. My luck plow will need to be replaced


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1728992 said:


> Funny It was my truck too. I was running a curb line (not real fast) the cutting edge grabbed a hold of the drain in the curb. Folded the wing like a taco. It now faces backwards


I always have wished the wings on my wideout would go backwards for back dragging


----------



## Green Grass

Since my mail comes on Sunday or I may have forgotten to get it on Saturday. There is a letter from a customer telling me that he will be out of town till February 24th and to not worry about rushing to his property. along with a $500 check and he says that he will pay the remaining balance when he gets back in town. His driveway is only $45 a push.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

What a catch!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

What a catch/throw


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1729039 said:


> I honestly don't no how much is going to need to be replaced. Im a boss guy. The wing is buckled right where the bolts go thru for the cutting edge. but I don't think that's the whole slide box. My luck plow will need to be replaced


We like pictures!!Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1729042 said:


> Since my mail comes on Sunday or I may have forgotten to get it on Saturday. There is a letter from a customer telling me that he will be out of town till February 24th and to not worry about rushing to his property. along with a $500 check and he says that he will pay the remaining balance when he gets back in town. His driveway is only $45 a push.


I hope you owe him $455 come March 1!!


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1729045 said:


> What a catch!!!!!


Your wife??



qualitycut;1729046 said:


> What a catch/throw


Your GF??


----------



## CleanCutL&S

SSS Inc.;1729028 said:


> I've noticed several people have not posted much since the push to beat the Canadians. ussmileyflag Somebody already questioned if this would have a negative effect on the thread.


The Canadian thread is pretty slow. They average maybe like 500 posts a month. I think you guys can take a little break.

Also they don't seem nearly as concerned with us, as we are with them.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1729049 said:


> I hope you owe him $455 come March 1!!


With the current month balance he has I would owe $410


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;1729047 said:


> We like pictures!!Thumbs Up


I didn't take any. Yet. And I don't no how to do that tiny pic thing nor do my patience allow me to at this point


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

9ers are getting hosed on the calls.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1729056 said:


> With the current month balance he has I would owe $410


Well maybe he knows something we dont?


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1729058 said:


> I didn't take any. Yet. And I don't no how to do that tiny pic thing nor do my patience allow me to at this point


No great time to learn like now.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1729058 said:


> I didn't take any. Yet. And I don't no how to do that tiny pic thing nor do my patience allow me to at this point


Take one send it to me and I will put it up. I'm curious now


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1729040 said:


> I always have wished the wings on my wideout would go backwards for back dragging


I was thinking that last night.



Ranger620;1729058 said:


> I didn't take any. Yet. And I don't no how to do that tiny pic thing nor do my patience allow me to at this point


We will guide you through it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1729062 said:


> Well maybe he knows something we dont?


45" yet to come. :waving:


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1729066 said:


> Take one send it to me and I will put it up. I'm curious now


Stand by. I will run out and take a couple. pm #


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1729072 said:


> Stand by. I will run out and take a couple. pm #


That's right I have your number, sent


----------



## BossPlow614

Well we're in Grand Rapids getting food then continuing an hour north to my buddy's cabin near Marcell. Last time I was up there I didn't have signal, but the leaves were on the trees so I may have it this time. I'm expecting about 70+ new pages by Wed morning when I return.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1729081 said:


> Well we're in Grand Rapids getting food then continuing an hour north to my buddy's cabin near Marcell. Last time I was up there I didn't have signal, but the leaves were on the trees so I may have it this time. I'm expecting about 70+ new pages by Wed morning when I return.


And 1.5"......


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1729081 said:


> Well we're in Grand Rapids getting food then continuing an hour north to my buddy's cabin near Marcell. Last time I was up there I didn't have signal, but the leaves were on the trees so I may have it this time. I'm expecting about 70+ new pages by Wed morning when I return.


Might want to come back a little sooner sounds like an inch or two tomorrow


----------



## SSS Inc.

You that guys knee bend. What a bunch of crap.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bowman has the ball... and now a broken knee...


----------



## Green Grass

BossPlow614;1729081 said:


> Well we're in Grand Rapids getting food then continuing an hour north to my buddy's cabin near Marcell. Last time I was up there I didn't have signal, but the leaves were on the trees so I may have it this time. I'm expecting about 70+ new pages by Wed morning when I return.


and 5" of snow

Don't let them get in your fancy pants!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

9ers are soooooooo hosed.


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1729081 said:


> Well we're in Grand Rapids getting food then continuing an hour north to my buddy's cabin near Marcell. Last time I was up there I didn't have signal, but the leaves were on the trees so I may have it this time. I'm expecting about 70+ new pages by Wed morning when I return.


It's going to snow while your gone


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1729084 said:


> Might want to come back a little sooner sounds like an inch or two tomorrow


NAM and GFS show almost 2.5".


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1729086 said:


> You that guys knee bend. What a bunch of crap.


You mean break?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If they call it a fumble, it's not reviewable who recovered?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1729089 said:


> 9ers are soooooooo hosed.


I hate how some things are not reviewable. Could that get anymore clear??


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1729089 said:


> 9ers are soooooooo hosed.


They might as well just I've up.

That knee bending was not a nice sight to see


----------



## SSS Inc.

Justice Beatch.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

He should get the ball just for the guy holding onto the ball.

And quit screwing with Bedazzled. You're making me nervous.


----------



## cbservicesllc

I cant believe that a fumble in the field of play is not reviewable...


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1729096 said:


> If they call it a fumble, it's not reviewable who recovered?


It 's dumb how they will review everything but the stuff that really needs to be reviewed.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1729095 said:


> You mean break?


I hate watching stuff like that. I would feel the same way about watching Lwnmwr rip some trim off a garage door in slow motion or my guy ramming the hell out of a gate. :crying:


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1729109 said:


> I hate watching stuff like that. I would feel the same way about watching Lwnmwr rip some trim off a garage door in slow motion or my guy ramming the hell out of a gate. :crying:


Yea or your wing folding back


----------



## SSS Inc.

Mbossjplowdubs614, I see no more than 1/2" I'm sorry.

EDIT: not so sure now. Hmm.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That was a Ponder throw.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1729116 said:


> That was a Ponder throw.


I sure hope they get rid of him for next season.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1729117 said:


> I sure hope they get rid of him for next season.


You know they are all correctable mistakes. He needs more time.


----------



## BossPlow614

Well it looks like we'll be coming back sooner. Damn.

And last night while I was dancing with one of my buddy's sister's hot friends, someone bumped into her on the dance floor & spilled part of a cranberry & grey goose onto my $160 shirt & on my Rock Revivals. At the time I didnt care much but it sucks now!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If the chickens get a td, game over.

FG and the 9ers win.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1729121 said:


> Well it looks like we'll be coming back sooner. Damn.
> 
> And last night while I was dancing with one of my buddy's sister's hot friends, someone bumped into her on the dance floor & spilled part of a cranberry & grey goose onto my $160 shirt & a little bit on my jeans, not exactly happy about that.


Why in the f would you pay 160 for a shirt? And did you dance in bed?


----------



## qualitycut

O and mm I think back in my heyday I paid that for a longsleve with designs on it for Vegas but ripped all the buttons on it


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1729121 said:


> Well it looks like we'll be coming back sooner. Damn.
> 
> And last night while I was dancing with one of my buddy's sister's hot friends, someone bumped into her on the dance floor & spilled part of a cranberry & grey goose onto my $160 shirt & a little bit on my jeans, not exactly happy about that.


You mean they spilled on every shirt you own?? Or just one? I know you didn't mean one shirt. :laughing:


----------



## 09Daxman

Lwn details on the skid? I'm sure it will be out of my price range but never hurts to ask haha


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1729121 said:


> Well it looks like we'll be coming back sooner. Damn.
> 
> And last night while I was dancing with one of my buddy's sister's hot friends, someone bumped into her on the dance floor & spilled part of a cranberry & grey goose onto my $160 shirt & a little bit on my Rock Revivals. At the time I didnt care much but it sucks now!


Couldn't think of anything better to blow $160 on??

You must be plowing for plowz to afford stuff like that.


----------



## BossPlow614

Yes I do mean 1 shirt lol. And i paid about half that for the shirt, it was half off at Macy's. 

And he has satellite up there so ill keep a close eye on the wx.


----------



## BossPlow614

Yes I do mean 1 shirt lol. And i paid about half that for the shirt, it was half off at Macy's. 

And he has satellite up there so ill keep a close eye on the wx. 


Unfortunately not in bed with her.


----------



## qualitycut




----------



## jimslawnsnow

BossPlow614;1729121 said:


> Well it looks like we'll be coming back sooner. Damn.
> 
> And last night while I was dancing with one of my buddy's sister's hot friends, someone bumped into her on the dance floor & spilled part of a cranberry & grey goose onto my $160 shirt & on my Rock Revivals. At the time I didnt care much but it sucks now!


Post a pic of a 160 shirt. Damn I wanna see it


----------



## SSS Inc.

Anyone see the JIF model. Holy cow. It butters the metro with about 3.5". Hardly the peanuts we have become use to.


----------



## qualitycut

Rangers plow btw


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;1729125 said:


> Why in the f would you pay 160 for a shirt? And did you dance in bed?


I am assuming no. That is why he is unhappy now, but when it happened he thought he still had a chance.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1729140 said:


> Post a pic of a 160 shirt. Damn I wanna see it


Its going to have designs and shiny things on it. O and cranberry juice


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1729138 said:


> ***pictures of blizzard


You're screwed Ranger. 


jimslawnsnow;1729140 said:


> Post a pic of a 160 shirt. Damn I wanna see it


Me too. I'm picturing some silk thing with rhinestones.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1729144 said:


> I am assuming no. That is why he is unhappy now, but when it happened he thought he still had a chance.


Haha yea he was thinking it would help his chances at the time


----------



## BossPlow614

Polarismalibu;1729131 said:


> Couldn't think of anything better to blow $160 on??
> 
> You must be plowing for plowz to afford stuff like that.


Ha. Plowing for Plowz. Good joke. I officially boycotted them, as did some others from that Plowz thread


----------



## CityGuy

CleanCutL&S;1729053 said:


> The Canadian thread is pretty slow. They average maybe like 500 posts a month. I think you guys can take a little break.
> 
> Also they don't seem nearly as concerned with us, as we are with them.


Do they know? Did someone spill the beans


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1729141 said:


> Anyone see the JIF model. Holy cow. It butters the metro with about 3.5". Hardly the peanuts we have become use to.


So like the last one?


----------



## ryde307

I think I have been places you can get laid guaranteed for $160


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1729148 said:


> You're screwed Ranger.
> .


I am assuming I need a hole new wing and box as you were saying???


----------



## SSS Inc.

2 minutes, 50 yard line. Should be a good finish. Go 9ers.


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1729081 said:


> Well we're in Grand Rapids getting food then continuing an hour north to my buddy's cabin near Marcell. Last time I was up there I didn't have signal, but the leaves were on the trees so I may have it this time. I'm expecting about 70+ new pages by Wed morning when I return.


Welll I guess Lwn, Snow and myself have to get to work then.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1729154 said:


> I think I have been places you can get laid guaranteed for $160


Yea and every time you pee you'll remember it. You'll outgrow the shirt.


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;1729154 said:


> I think I have been places you can get laid guaranteed for $160


$160 is for the high class ones too.


----------



## ryde307

Hamelfire;1729017 said:


> I think its cub or whatever at 7 and 41


Green was correct. We do not plow any Cubs yet.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1729155 said:


> I am assuming I need a hole new wing and box as you were saying???


Might be getting a new plow.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1729160 said:


> Green was correct. We do not plow any Cubs YET


Is that the key word lol


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1729153 said:


> So like the last one?


A little stronger.



Ranger620;1729155 said:


> I am assuming I need a hole new wing and box as you were saying???


If I'm seeing it correctly the rectangular box on the back of the main blade is mangled??? If thats the case I'm pretty sure you won't be able to even get the wing out. Am I seeing this correctly??


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1729115 said:


> Mbossjplowdubs614, I see no more than 1/2" I'm sorry.
> 
> EDIT: not so sure now. Hmm.


Looking at Wednesday? Or next Monday?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1729164 said:


> A little stronger.
> 
> If I'm seeing it correctly the rectangular box on the back of the main blade is mangled??? If thats the case I'm pretty sure you won't be able to even get the wing out. Am I seeing this correctly??


We had 5 the last one.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1729165 said:


> Looking at Wednesday? Or next Monday?


Tomorrow....


----------



## DDB

LwnmwrMan22;1729049 said:


> I hope you owe him $455 come March 1!!


I'd agreed with that!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1729141 said:


> Anyone see the JIF model. Holy cow. It butters the metro with about 3.5". Hardly the peanuts we have become use to.


Hahaha... awesome


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger there is a blade only on cl for 2200 best offer


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1729167 said:


> We had 5 the last one.


JIF model is fairly new. I'll have to crunchy the numbers to see what kind of Jelly this storm has.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1729164 said:


> A little stronger.
> 
> If I'm seeing it correctly the rectangular box on the back of the main blade is mangled??? If thats the case I'm pretty sure you won't be able to even get the wing out. Am I seeing this correctly??


Every thing on the main 8' blade is fine. the dented/bent part is the back of the wing right where the bolts go thru for the cutting edge. Now I have not looked over it real good but the main blade looks good from what I can see at first glance. I have never had so much stuff break at one time in the many years of plowing. I almost gave it all up it was that bad


----------



## SSS Inc.

C'mon Broncos. Can't stand the Seahawks.


----------



## qualitycut

Haha did you see that nut job get interviewed lol


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1729174 said:


> Ranger there is a blade only on cl for 2200 best offer


I may look into another blade. I saw a 811 with a cracked a frame on craigs list for 1500 obo thought about using my a frame


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ok, I can't watch football anymore. "Donch u talk about me."


----------



## Green Grass

at least the Sea birds could be true professional adults when interviewed after the game.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1729175 said:


> JIF model is fairly new. I'll have to crunchy the numbers to see what kind of Jelly this storm has.


Is that the bread and butter of the newest model or is there more knives to come?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

09Daxman;1729130 said:


> Lwn details on the skid? I'm sure it will be out of my price range but never hurts to ask haha


2010 Cat 246c. 2350 hours. Radio, air ride seat, dual controls, ride suspension, self leveling bucket, work lights, more options, dirt bucket.

$29,000 with 8' plow, $29,500 with 9' straight blade.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1729182 said:


> Ok, I can't watch football anymore. "Donch u talk about me."


Aaron Andrews looked scared out of her mind.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1729176 said:


> Every thing on the main 8' blade is fine. the dented/bent part is the back of the wing right where the bolts go thru for the cutting edge. Now I have not looked over it real good but the main blade looks good from what I can see at first glance. I have never had so much stuff break at one time in the many years of plowing. I almost gave it all up it was that bad


I thought it looked like the back of the main blade. You're fine then, just need a new wing. Start taking that thing apart.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1729189 said:


> Aaron Andrews looked scared out of her mind.


Okay......Back to you.

You don't see this in Hockey too often.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1729190 said:


> I thought it looked like the back of the main blade. You're fine then, just need a new wing. Start taking that thing apart.


Tomorrow. If I start today my luck will just continue


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1729193 said:


> Tomorrow. If I start today my luck will just continue


Hopefully they have the part or can get it in quick


----------



## wizardsr

SSS Inc.;1729028 said:


> I've noticed several people have not posted much since the push to beat the Canadians. ussmileyflag Somebody already questioned if this would have a negative effect on the thread.


I was over 150 pages behind at one point. If it wasn't for the few good weather posts in this thread from time to time...



Ranger620;1729181 said:


> I may look into another blade. I saw a 811 with a cracked a frame on craigs list for 1500 obo thought about using my a frame


Plan on a wing and a slide box. I'm betting with that kind of carnage on the wing the slide box is buckled, but you won't be able to tell until you pull it out. The pin doesn't have grease zerks, just holes that they squirt some in from the factory. I'll bet once you pull the retaining pins, wing cylinder pin, and hoses, she'll pull out with a skid loader and a chain. Swap your cylinder but replace the spring, eye bolt, and pin (lots of grease!); slide the new wing and slide box in, hook up hoses, replace retaining pins, and you're happy again. Lot less money than a new plow.  The A-frame's may not swap over. I know the 8611lp/8611 full size frames are different from an 810 (different size/mounting points for the angle cylinders), but I'm not sure if the trip pivot pins line up or not, I'd have to measure...


----------



## Ranger620

I got the back blade so Ill be the guy dragging out all the dock doors


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1729197 said:


> Hopefully they have the part or can get it in quick


no a good sales man would say we can get you the part in two weeks or a new plow today.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1729192 said:


> Okay......Back to you.
> 
> You don't see this in Hockey too often.


Yea and who was talking about you, and now they let him talk again?


----------



## 09Daxman

LwnmwrMan22;1729186 said:


> 2010 Cat 246c. 2350 hours. Radio, air ride seat, dual controls, ride suspension, self leveling bucket, work lights, more options, dirt bucket.
> 
> $29,000 with 8' plow, $29,500 with 9' straight blade.


Sounds like a very nice unit but unfortunately out of my price range. Good luck with the sale though.


----------



## Ranger620

wizardsr;1729198
Plan on a wing and a slide box. That plow is pretty rusty... The pin doesn't have grease zerks said:


> Thanks, I will most likely drive it down to stonebrooke have them get me the parts. see if they'll take a quick look. then start takin it apart


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1729189 said:


> Aaron Andrews looked scared out of her mind.





qualitycut;1729201 said:


> Yea and who was talking about you, and now they let him talk again?


I know, I was hoping he would go off again. Makes me wonder why i watch this stuff sometimes. He's a multi-millionaire and can't do normal interview. :crying:


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1729210 said:


> I know, I was hoping he would go off again. Makes me wonder why i watch this stuff sometimes. He's a multi-millionaire and can't do normal interview. :crying:


remember he is a professional.


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;1729200 said:


> no a good sales man would say we can get you the part in two weeks or a new plow today.


That one doesn't work for me. When I down sized I kept most of the equipment. 
Although after last night im running short on trucks now if I don't get to fixin


----------



## qualitycut

I hate when they interview the losing coach they ask the dumbest questions I feel embarrassed for the person interviewing them


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

09Daxman;1729203 said:


> Sounds like a very nice unit but unfortunately out of my price range. Good luck with the sale though.


I understand. Hoping someone with a good December like SSS or Ryde especially will be looking to upgrade an older unit.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1729213 said:


> I hate when they interview the losing coach they ask the dumbest questions I feel embarrassed for the person interviewing them


The good thing was he didn't sound like he was going to fight someone.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1729214 said:


> I understand. Hoping someone with a good December like SSS or Ryde especially will be looking to upgrade an older unit.


If it was a Bobcat I would. :waving:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Here we go again. Russel seems like a nice guy.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Anyone watch shipping wars? Roy garber died.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1729226 said:


> Anyone watch shipping wars? Roy garber died.


I saw something on fb about that. It didn't say what happened though?


----------



## Ranger620

jimslawnsnow;1729226 said:


> Anyone watch shipping wars? Roy garber died.


I get a kick out of it. That's too bad.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Oak Island......


----------



## CityGuy

Heart attack at 49


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1729227 said:


> I saw something on fb about that. It didn't say what happened though?


heart attack


----------



## Ranger620

Roy had a heart attack.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1729233 said:


> Heart attack at 49


That's a shame. Way to young


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yeah, if anyone was a poster child for heart attack at an early age, Roy would have been front and center.


----------



## CityGuy

I only watched a few tied but is he the one that was doing it for his kid that was close to graduating or something like that.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1729238 said:


> Yeah, if anyone was a poster child for heart attack at an early age, Roy would have been front and center.


seemed like he always had a cig going. I would guess driving all day with not much to do you just have another


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1729227 said:


> I saw something on fb about that. It didn't say what happened though?


Heart attack. He suffered from a heart condition. He was rushed to a Texas hospital where he died a short time later


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1729238 said:


> Yeah, if anyone was a poster child for heart attack at an early age, Roy would have been front and center.


i thought it would be you with the stress!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1729241 said:


> seemed like he always had a cig going. I would guess driving all day with not much to do you just have another


Plus he was soooo high strung, or at least portrayed that way.


----------



## Green Grass

Lwnmwrman How is your dad doing?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I was just starting to like Roy too


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1729244 said:


> i thought it would be you with the stress!


Nope. Remember the last storm I reported in that I've let everything go. I don't worry anymore.

If people want to be pissed at me, so be it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1729247 said:


> Lwnmwrman How is your dad doing?


Good. Didn't get a chance to go see him today, slept a lot of the day away.

Didn't get a chance to build a ramp for him today either, so now I get to do it tomorrow when it's 20 degrees colder. 

He's coming home Tuesday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/for/4295498530.html


----------



## CityGuy

DD shows best chance of snow to be next sunday? They can't predict right now. Atleast something to look forward too


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1729253 said:


> Good. Didn't get a chance to go see him today, slept a lot of the day away.
> 
> Didn't get a chance to build a ramp for him today either, so now I get to do it tomorrow when it's 20 degrees colder.
> 
> He's coming home Tuesday.


That's good to hear. I still like the skid loader plan.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1729257 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/for/4295498530.html


sweet mini van!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1729262 said:


> sweet mini van!!


My parents live behind us in that manufactured home.

It's my mom's.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1729257 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/for/4295498530.html


So your asking more from is on plow site?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1729267 said:


> So your asking more from is on plow site?


If someone from plowsite contacts me, they will get the discount daaaable check.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1729270 said:


> If someone from plowsite contacts me, they will get the discount daaaable check.


If the 9ft doesn't sell with it would toy sell that desperate? How much if so


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1729277 said:


> If the 9ft doesn't sell with it would toy sell that desperate? How much if so


Whichever one doesn't sell, I'm probably going to put it on my tractor.

I've got $3500 into it, it was new December 1.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1729280 said:


> Whichever one doesn't sell, I'm probably going to put it on my tractor.
> 
> I've got $3500 into it, it was new December 1.


OK. Don't you have a box blade on your tractor? Just looking for something to have on hand in case I rent a skid


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamel said this already, but Accu shows the same. Not much until this weekend, at this time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1729287 said:


> OK. Don't you have a box blade on your tractor? Just looking for something to have on hand in case I rent a skid


Nope, sold the box blade. Stuff I tried this winter for the first time, just going back to all trucks.

No reason not to with the properties I have. Quicker, easier to get from property to property.


----------



## CityGuy

Nothing on the tube so I think I will get my fire rush for the week,


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1729287 said:


> OK. Don't you have a box blade on your tractor? Just looking for something to have on hand in case I rent a skid


The 8' blade is one that djaugush is looking to sell. It's fairly new as well.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1729291 said:


> Nothing on the tube so I think I will get my fire rush for the week,


??? explain??? I watched Burn again earlier.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1729290 said:


> Nope, sold the box blade. Stuff I tried this winter for the first time, just going back to all trucks.
> 
> No reason not to with the properties I have. Quicker, easier to get from property to property.


Makes sense. I forgot you sold it. I just remember seeing a picture of it.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1729294 said:


> ??? explain??? I watched Burn again earlier.


Wife picked it up at Menards today for me. I have never heard of it. Looks like a series from the 90's.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1729297 said:


> Wife picked it up at Menards today for me. I have never heard of it. Looks like a series from the 90's.


I didn't know menards has a movie section.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1729299 said:


> I didn't know menards has a movie section.


I didn't know wives go to Menard's without dragging husbands to look at light fixtures or paint colors?


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1729300 said:


> I didn't know wives go to Menard's without dragging husbands to look at light fixtures or paint colors?


good point!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1729299 said:


> I didn't know menards has a movie section.


Very small one, usually 5 and under


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1729300 said:


> I didn't know wives go to Menard's without dragging husbands to look at light fixtures or paint colors?


Mine was picking out what ever hardware she wanted for the basement. I made the list of what was need and she went and bought it all. I get to install it now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1729306 said:


> Mine was picking out what ever hardware she wanted for the basement. I made the list of what was need and she went and bought it all. I get to install it now.


I would love to have that option.

Mine doesn't understand that I don't really care.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1729307 said:


> I would love to have that option.
> 
> Mine doesn't understand that I don't care at all.


fixed it for you.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1729307 said:


> I would love to have that option.
> 
> Mine doesn't understand that I don't really care.


Well that we she feels part of the build. She hasn't been able to help with much else.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Trying to decide if I need to hurry up and beat the 48 hour timeline on the foreclosed sidewalks in the morning or if public works in Isanti is off tomorrow.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1729321 said:


> Trying to decide if I need to hurry up and beat the 48 hour timeline on the foreclosed sidewalks in the morning or if public works in Isanti is off tomorrow.


We are off so I would guess they are.


----------



## Ranger620

I would bet there off.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Where'd everyone go??? Am I missing something good on TV??


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1729326 said:


> Where'd everyone go??? Am I missing something good on TV??


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Nothing much on the tv right now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Or is that the issue.... That my TV is on....if you know what I mean???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Channel 4 has Lauren filling in tonight... Will only get a general forecast from her.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1729330 said:


> Or is that the issue.... That my TV is on....if you know what I mean???


Mine was off earlier if you know what I mean.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1729332 said:


> Mine was off earlier if you know what I mean.


So was and is my wife...if you know what I mean.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1729333 said:


> So was and is my wife...if you know what I mean.


Buzz kill.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1729333 said:


> So was and is my wife...if you know what I mean.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

70 in Nebraska today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Jerrod says 1/2" or less except SW MN.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1729339 said:


> Jerrod says 1/2" or less except SW MN.


His 7 day shows cold, no moisture.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1729339 said:


> Jerrod says 1/2" or less except SW MN.


Cool. I'm off call at 700 am tomorrow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1729337 said:


> 70 in Nebraska today.


Channel 4 showed light snow Friday/Saturday.


----------



## Ranger620

lauren on wcco says dusting at best in the am. 
Bed time I got a lot of fixing to do tomorrow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1729343 said:


> Channel 4 showed light snow Friday/Saturday.


Channel 5 showed light snow tomorrow, Wednesday, Saturday 50%,Sunday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I suppose I should head to bed too. Gonna get up at 6 and get those sidewalks done.

Gotta get that ramp built. My dad was a bit saddened I am didn't get it done today.


----------



## CityGuy

I am out as well. Crashing fast


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bummer everyone left. 36,000 would have been in reach.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1729348 said:


> I suppose I should head to bed too. Gonna get up at 6 and get those sidewalks done.
> 
> Gotta get that ramp built. My dad was a bit saddened I am didn't get it done today.


Plus I don't have to listen to anymore sighs that I've been on the couch all day. Nevermind I was up for 38 hours.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1729351 said:


> Bummer everyone left. 36,000 would have been in reach.


It will get there tomorrow


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1729342 said:


> Cool. I'm off call at 700 am tomorrow.


I just called in a bunch of icy spots


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Plus I need to get ahold of the buyer for my C plow. Get that thing sold, get the DXT ordered up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1729358 said:


> I just called in a bunch of icy spots


I suppose I should call my sidewalk guy and go have him check in the morning.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1729360 said:


> I suppose I should call my sidewalk guy and go have him check in the morning.


Probably a good idea. I know my driveway is nice and slick already


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Here comes the blob from ND......again....


----------



## cbservicesllc

Going out to plow a couple lots... not too bad out... yet...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hmph....didn't realize I crossed the 6000 threshold.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1729362 said:


> Probably a good idea. I know my driveway is nice and slick already


Yea its not to bad a few slick spots in the lots but pretty minor


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1729359 said:


> Plus I need to get ahold of the buyer for my C plow. Get that thing sold, get the DXT ordered up.


I thought that was ordered already?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I just read that the blob was coming from nd again. Looked outside and we have 1/4" WTH? We weren't suppose to get anything. At this rate we will have an inch!


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1729394 said:


> I just read that the blob was coming from nd again. Looked outside and we have 1/4" WTH? We weren't suppose to get anything. At this rate we will have an inch!


You almost made me jump up to look. Forgot you are a ways away from me for a second


----------



## TKLAWN

Severe clear. Not a flake.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well...

Woke up less than an hour ago, nothing really in the forecast for today, or most of the week.

Just checked again, and all of my sites that are north and east of a White Bear to **** Rapids line are now 1-2" likely after midnight tomorrow night.

Ohhhh goodie.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

AccuWeather has .1" for tomorrow night.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Headed out to get my foreclosed sidewalks done. Hope the neighbors don't mind hearing a snowblower at 6 am of their day off.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Reading the last few pages from the Canadian thread, I'm starting to think my locations are closer to Canada than the cities.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

One more to make it an even 6050. Feng Shui and all.


----------



## SnowGuy73

30, overcast, calm. 

05:36


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS took the accumulating snow out for today I see!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu is still showing 0.31" for today and tonight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have a few flakes falling between North Branch and Isanti.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yuhas says a hassle factor of 6 for the evening commute, <1" of snow and snow everyday but Thursday in his 7 day.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1729439 said:


> I have a few flakes falling between North Branch and Isanti.


I have nothing but overcast. Nice out !


----------



## SnowGuy73

Little bit of exposed cleavage on Kelsey this morning!


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I always enjoy when the city does a push back and buries the sidewalk.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1729463 said:


>


That's what 11 showed last night.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Came within 8" of doing a banonea...friggin deer.

Although I could have had insurance fix this this mirror then.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1729395 said:


> You almost made me jump up to look. Forgot you are a ways away from me for a second


That was the point. Didn't get anything. But I wonder how many did jump out and look? Especially the lurkers


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Yuhas said an inch for the metro area. Moving along 94


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1729503 said:


> Yuhas said an inch for the metro area. Moving along 94


He changed it now?

Son of a.....


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1729503 said:


> Yuhas said an inch for the metro area. Moving along 94


He didn't seem very confident about it getting to a inch


----------



## jimslawnsnow




----------



## jimslawnsnow

Funny line there if you ask me


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1729508 said:


>


Yup, that's new since 06:15.

Damn.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1729510 said:


> Funny line there if you ask me


He's going in for a feel!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That area was supposed to get an inch +/-.

He just got too close to the cities with his boob line.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1729358 said:


> I just called in a bunch of icy spots


Thanks. They never called me for them.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

There we go Snowguy... 58 days to "spring".


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1729473 said:


> I always enjoy when the city does a push back and buries the sidewalk.


I'd say give it back but thats not a good idea


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1729459 said:


> Little bit of exposed cleavage on Kelsey this morning!


Very nice....................


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1729518 said:


> That area was supposed to get an inch +/-.
> 
> He just got too close to the cities with his boob line.












This is what I have per NWS.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1729523 said:


> There we go Snowguy... 58 days to "spring".


All downhill from here!


----------



## CityGuy

I suppose i should get something done on the basement today as long as I am home but, this couch feels way to good.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1729526 said:


> Very nice....................


Yeah baby!


----------



## CityGuy

Lwn, looks like your 1800 is within reach today/


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1729532 said:


> Yeah baby!


They need to get rid of that banner crap at the bottom so we can see the whole package.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1729523 said:


> There we go Snowguy... 58 days to "spring".


But last year on this date wasn't it actually 80-90 days til spring sprang?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1729540 said:


> But last year on this date wasn't it actually 80-90 days til spring sprang?


Easy..........


----------



## cbservicesllc

Well... spent an hour and a half getting a skidloader unstuck on an incline and kept it from sliding down a hill... the plus side... no damage and its not nearly as cold right now as was forecasted...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1729547 said:


> Well... spent an hour and a half getting a skidloader unstuck on an incline and kept it from sliding down a hill... the plus side... no damage and its not nearly as cold right now as was forecasted...


Beautiful outside!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1729540 said:


> But last year on this date wasn't it actually 80-90 days til spring sprang?


Our last date of a billable snow fall was May 5 last year. So over 90 days.


----------



## CityGuy

Holy F! Just looked outside and it's snowing hard outside here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1729555 said:


> Holy F! Just looked outside and it's snowing hard outside here.


Moving fast too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Seems like the wind has picked too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like the bigger line up by Fargo is somewhat drying up.


----------



## CityGuy

And its done


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Hamelfire;1729555 said:


> Holy F! Just looked outside and it's snowing hard outside here.


The smallest of microscopic flakes in Minnetonka/ Wayzata. Nothing to see here...Yet?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1729563 said:


> And its done


Anything accumulated?


----------



## CityGuy

light coating at best


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Hamelfire;1729573 said:


> light coating at best


Ahh, now getting what you got. Powdered sugar skies coming down.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light snow, big flakes here now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Now moderate snow, huge flakes.


----------



## CityGuy

Coming down again.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Yep, fat flakes with powder now.


----------



## fozzy

snowing in St. Paul


----------



## SnowGuy73

I guess I won't wash the truck today!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Good coating on everything, still snowing.


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1729587 said:


> I guess I won't wash the truck today!


I probably won't wash until march. They get so dirty right away again. Although it would be good to wash all the salt off the underside and everything.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Moderate snow here. Big flakes. Don't think it will last but I have a 1/4" in about 10 minutes.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Quality will get 1". Its growing a little as it heads your way.


----------



## CityGuy

Snowing hard again. Must be a burst


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1729590 said:


> I probably won't wash until march. They get so dirty right away again. Although it would be good to wash all the salt off the underside and everything.


Just like that last three times I washed the work truck yesterday thinking we were good for awhile...


----------



## SnowGuy73

I have about 2/10th inch here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Snowing hard again.elting on contact where its treated.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1729604 said:


> I have about 2/10th inch here.


Was just in burnsville and there was just under 1.5


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I wash mine when we get caught mowing in the rain.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1729606 said:


> Was just in burnsville and there was just under 1.5


Haha!

Pictures?


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1729603 said:


> Just like that last three times I washed the work truck yesterday thinking we were good for awhile...


THats why I don't even bother washing much. Its like guaranteeing snow in a day or two. Which i suppose is a good thing.

Big flakes hear. Dusting on the ground.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Guess there is no point in salting right away.... Getting really tired of these f#cking clowns!

M.L.King Day Snow, mainly before 5pm. Temperature falling to around 6 by 5pm. Wind chill values as low as -12. North wind 10 to 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. Total daytime snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Wtf now I am at 1-3 for today


----------



## SnowGuy73

Steady snow here, haven't checked in a while for depth.


----------



## SnowGuy73

and now this for tomorrow...

Tuesday Night A 50 percent chance of snow. Cloudy, with a temperature rising to around 4 by 2am. Wind chill values as low as -14. South wind 5 to 10 mph becoming northwest after midnight. New snow accumulation of less than one inch possible.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1729528 said:


> This is what I have per NWS.


I just posted this not even two hours ago...


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1729639 said:


> Guess there is no point in salting right away.... Getting really tired of these f#cking clowns!
> 
> M.L.King Day Snow, mainly before 5pm. Temperature falling to around 6 by 5pm. Wind chill values as low as -12. North wind 10 to 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. Total daytime snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible.


Seriously? Wow. I was just going to take my plow off but now I'll just stay right here on the couch.


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;1729640 said:


> Wtf now I am at 1-3 for today


I'm still at less than an inch today and "around" an inch for tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1729645 said:


> I'll just stay right here on the couch.


That's my plan.

Pajama pants back on!


----------



## skorum03

Big flakes. Snowing hard here.


----------



## skorum03

Well if this keeps up it won't take long to get a quick inch...


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1729639 said:


> Guess there is no point in salting right away.... Getting really tired of these f#cking clowns!
> 
> M.L.King Day Snow, mainly before 5pm. Temperature falling to around 6 by 5pm. Wind chill values as low as -12. North wind 10 to 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. Total daytime snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible.


I'm at around an inch


----------



## skorum03

And now tiny little flakes. But still snowing hard


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1729662 said:


> I'm at around an inch


Maybe a quarter inch here.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1729662 said:


> I'm at around an inch


Just drove through a white out on 169 near Bloomington. Its headed you way.


----------



## OC&D

I suppose I should get my butt out to the garage and get my plow fixed. 

I've got a dusting on everything here with light snow falling.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I have tiny flakes, looks like more coming down from st cloud.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ill sit here and watch the price is right.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Windy as ass again here.


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1729679 said:


> Windy as ass again here.


Windy as ass huh?


----------



## OC&D

I know this is off topic, but obviously most of you don't care anyhow.....

Anyone have DirecTV? We currently have Comcast for phone/internet/cable, but we're thinking of switching to DirecTV for the TV, keeping Comcast for internet (there will be a price increase but my wife's employer pays for it anyhow), and switching our phone to a VOIP provider like Vonage or something. So if you've got any opinions on DirecTV vs. Comcast, and any experience with VOIP phone services, I'd be happy to hear them!

Still light flakes here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

That area of snow by st could is really grown!


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1729685 said:


> I know this is off topic, but obviously most of you don't care anyhow.....
> 
> Anyone have DirecTV? We currently have Comcast for phone/internet/cable, but we're thinking of switching to DirecTV for the TV, keeping Comcast for internet (there will be a price increase but my wife's employer pays for it anyhow), and switching our phone to a VOIP provider like Vonage or something. So if you've got any opinions on DirecTV vs. Comcast, and any experience with VOIP phone services, I'd be happy to hear them!
> 
> Still light flakes here.


I only hear people bithch about either the price or customer service with Comcast. Direct tv I always hear people brag about price but ***** when the lose signal I have Comcast and dont kind paying what I pay not worry about it


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1729685 said:


> I know this is off topic, but obviously most of you don't care anyhow.....
> 
> Anyone have DirecTV? We currently have Comcast for phone/internet/cable, but we're thinking of switching to DirecTV for the TV, keeping Comcast for internet (there will be a price increase but my wife's employer pays for it anyhow), and switching our phone to a VOIP provider like Vonage or something. So if you've got any opinions on DirecTV vs. Comcast, and any experience with VOIP phone services, I'd be happy to hear them!
> 
> Still light flakes here.


I've heard good things about direct as opposed to dish network but I still have Comcast as of now.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1729549 said:


> Our last date of a billable snow fall was May 5 last year. So over 90 days.


Id love to see a repeat.

Yeah baby


----------



## skorum03

OC&D;1729685 said:


> I know this is off topic, but obviously most of you don't care anyhow.....
> 
> Anyone have DirecTV? We currently have Comcast for phone/internet/cable, but we're thinking of switching to DirecTV for the TV, keeping Comcast for internet (there will be a price increase but my wife's employer pays for it anyhow), and switching our phone to a VOIP provider like Vonage or something. So if you've got any opinions on DirecTV vs. Comcast, and any experience with VOIP phone services, I'd be happy to hear them!
> 
> Still light flakes here.


The comcast "triple play" or whatever it is called is expensive. We don't even use our home phone, don't know why we have it. We are thinking about just getting rid of cable tv all together and getting that apple tv 3. Supposedly they might be adding some ala cart tv stations at some point. That would be sweet if I only paid for what I wanted to watch. (espn, playboy, discovery, playboy, history, history 2, and the local channels)


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1729695 said:


> The comcast "triple play" or whatever it is called is expensive. We don't even use our home phone, don't know why we have it. We are thinking about just getting rid of cable tv all together and getting that apple tv 3. Supposedly they might be adding some ala cart tv stations at some point. That would be sweet if I only paid for what I wanted to watch. (espn, playboy, discovery, playboy, history, history 2, and the local channels)


Yes its a joke mine is around 200 a month, I don't even have a home phone hooked up anywhere in the house. I wish there was an alternative that is like Comcast but cheaperer.


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1729684 said:


> Windy as ass huh?


Yup, back to snow here.


----------



## Greenery

I hope this snow fall adds up enough to plow.

Yeah baby


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1729698 said:


> Yes its a joke mine is around 200 a month, I don't even have a home phone hooked up anywhere in the house. I wish there was an alternative that is like Comcast but cheaperer.


Haha holyshat. We pay $30 bucks for cable. I dont get the neat shows like gold farmer or swamp dogs or whatever thesy are. But I'll survive.

The only thing that sucks is no Wild games booo.


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## qualitycut

greenery;1729704 said:


> Haha holyshat. We pay $30 bucks for cable. I dont get the neat shows like gold farmer or swamp dogs or whatever thesy are. But I'll survive.
> 
> The only thing that sucks is no Wild games booo.


Yea I have all the movie channels, I got hooked on a few shows that are on showtime and hbo so I got suckered in.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1729706 said:


> Yea I have all the movie channels, I got hooked on a few shows that are on showtime and hbo so I got suckered in.


I'm at $90 a month. Two hd boxes, no premium movie channels and internet.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1729698 said:


> Yes its a joke mine is around 200 a month, I don't even have a home phone hooked up anywhere in the house. I wish there was an alternative that is like Comcast but cheaperer.


There will be eventually. Within a couple of years we'll be able to choose the channels we want. I hope.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Plowsite is being goofy for me again. 

Keeps sending me back to the first post.


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1729706 said:


> Yea I have all the movie channels, I got hooked on a few shows that are on showtime and hbo so I got suckered in.


Yup ive priced the better options out and their about $200

They are eventually going to force us into digital hd cable as they are slowly phasing out the cheap option called basic cable. Hmm wonder why, customer pays $30 or $200.


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1729710 said:


> There will be eventually. Within a couple of years we'll be able to choose the channels we want. I hope.


Hopefully!


----------



## Greenery

SnowGuy73;1729711 said:


> Plowsite is being goofy for me again.
> 
> Keeps sending me back to the first post.


Maybe its trying to tell you somthing.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1729709 said:


> I'm at $90 a month. Two hd boxes, no premium movie channels and internet.


That's not bad


----------



## qualitycut

I think we are going to see lone survivor today


----------



## SnowGuy73

greenery;1729715 said:


> Maybe its trying to tell you somthing.


Maybe......


----------



## SSS Inc.

Apparent this what happens on a unimount when the excess chain on the hoist sits on top of the positive terminal on the motor. Burned up from the motor all the way to the solenoid.


----------



## skorum03

Its more expensive because the cable and dish companies have to subsidize the cost to have so many channels on their list (like lifetime, that damn channel that all our wives and girlfriends love) with the channels that actually make money like espn, some of the cable news channels, and so on and so forth.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1729719 said:


> I think we are going to see lone survivor today


Do it. you won't regret it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1729716 said:


> That's not bad


That's after calling something like 12 times in 10 days and them not showing up for a scheduled appointment twice.

We had a lot of problems when we moved into our new house in November.


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1729722 said:


> Apparent this what happens on a unimount when the excess chain on the hoist sits on top of the positive terminal on the motor. Burned up from the motor all the way to the solenoid.


Whoa. That almost looks like a dangerous situation.


----------



## Greenery

SSS Inc.;1729722 said:


> Apparent this what happens on a unimount when the excess chain on the hoist sits on top of the positive terminal on the motor. Burned up from the motor all the way to the solenoid.


 Scary. Could have had a crispy truck it looks like


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1729722 said:


> Apparent this what happens on a unimount when the excess chain on the hoist sits on top of the positive terminal on the motor. Burned up from the motor all the way to the solenoid.


And you didn't call 911?


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1729691 said:


> I only hear people bithch about either the price or customer service with Comcast. Direct tv I always hear people brag about price but ***** when the lose signal I have Comcast and dont kind paying what I pay not worry about it


I have DirecTV and Love it. I pay about $150 a month with 3 HD boxes and two are DVR. I also have HBO and there second from the best channel package


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1729729 said:


> And you didn't call 911?


Snow wanted something to do.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1729729 said:


> And you didn't call 911?


Not my truck so I had no idea. Luckilly its the same truck that hit the gate so he shut her down to work on the gate. If he kept going who knows. When he tries it again it no longer worked. Last truck we started on fire actually made us money. 
Gonna put some new wires in it and see if it works.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1729726 said:


> That's after calling something like 12 times in 10 days and them not showing up for a scheduled appointment twice.
> 
> We had a lot of problems when we moved into our new house in November.


Ha me too the first week was a mess but fine since


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1729735 said:


> Snow wanted something to do.


That he did!


----------



## Greenery

So I seen how you guys were mourning some tv dude who died. 

Well a local guy Craig from Garys Diesel passed the other weekend from a snowmobile accident. Very sad.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1729736 said:


> Not my truck so I had no idea. Luckilly its the same truck that hit the gate so he shut her down to work on the gate. If he kept going who knows. When he tries it again it no longer worked. Last truck we started on fire actually made us money.
> Gonna put some new wires in it and see if it works.


You need to make sure you are burning these trucks up in Shakopee, not Burnsville!


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1729736 said:


> Not my truck so I had no idea. Luckilly its the same truck that hit the gate so he shut her down to work on the gate. If he kept going who knows. When he tries it again it no longer worked. Last truck we started on fire actually made us money.
> Gonna put some new wires in it and see if it works.


Would you make money on this one burning up too.....???


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1729742 said:


> Would you make money on this one burning up too.....???


I'd advise not to answer that here..... Just in case.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1729735 said:


> Snow wanted something to do.


I can put the wires back in and you can set it on fire when I'm not looking if you want. Then snow can come over to put it out.

I'm paying 120 for Comcast with no HD phone or internet. Just looked at my options last night ironically. 
Last time they were at my house the guy ripped all my connectors that I put on and blamed me for the problems. I kept telling him its at the pole. When the wind blows it doesn't work. Well guess what it was at the pole. Totally unscrewed and just hanging there.


----------



## Greenery

Im ready to burn my truck. I will make sure and head to shackopee.


----------



## SSS Inc.

greenery;1729747 said:


> Im ready to burn my truck. I will make sure and head to shackopee.


Plenty of space at my shop. Park it next to mine if you would.

Last truck they called totaled sent a big fat check. We fixed it for about five bills after we bought it back for seven hundo.


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1729748 said:


> Plenty of space at my shop. Park it next to mine if you would.
> 
> Last truck they called totaled sent a big fat check. We fixed it for about five bills after we bought it back for seven hundo.


Well if you guys are going to have a little "bonfire" then count me in. I've got two trucks I'll bring.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Anyone know what the equivalent to bobcat hydraulic oil is? ISO 68? 46????


----------



## Polarismalibu

greenery;1729747 said:


> Im ready to burn my truck. I will make sure and head to shackopee.


I too have a truck I can add to the party. Who's got the beer?


----------



## djagusch

SSS Inc.;1729756 said:


> Anyone know what the equivalent to bobcat hydraulic oil is? ISO 68? 46????


Iso 46 is the closest. Its a lot thicker when cold compared to the bobcat stuff.


----------



## Greenery

SSS Inc.;1729756 said:


> Anyone know what the equivalent to bobcat hydraulic oil is? ISO 68? 46????


Doesnt say on the jug, no surprise.

It does say specifically formulated for bobcat though, no surprise.


----------



## andersman02

OC&D;1729685 said:


> I know this is off topic, but obviously most of you don't care anyhow.....
> 
> Anyone have DirecTV? We currently have Comcast for phone/internet/cable, but we're thinking of switching to DirecTV for the TV, keeping Comcast for internet (there will be a price increase but my wife's employer pays for it anyhow), and switching our phone to a VOIP provider like Vonage or something. So if you've got any opinions on DirecTV vs. Comcast, and any experience with VOIP phone services, I'd be happy to hear them!
> 
> Still light flakes here.


We use DirectTV, Pretty happy with it, cheaper then comcast and good reception. Do lose connection during heavy storms. Genie's and dvr are nice


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;1729756 said:


> Anyone know what the equivalent to bobcat hydraulic oil is? ISO 68? 46????


Not positive but I think I remember the dealer saying 10-30 motor oil was best when we had our bobcat.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1729745 said:


> I can put the wires back in and you can set it on fire when I'm not looking if you want. Then snow can come over to put it out.
> 
> I'm paying 120 for Comcast with no HD phone or internet. Just looked at my options last night ironically.
> Last time they were at my house the guy ripped all my connectors that I put on and blamed me for the problems. I kept telling him its at the pole. When the wind blows it doesn't work. Well guess what it was at the pole. Totally unscrewed and just hanging there.


Nicole Curtis looks sooo much better in hd.


----------



## SnowGuy73

greenery;1729747 said:


> Im ready to burn my truck. I will make sure and head to shackopee.


Lets do this. 16:00 today work for you?


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1729773 said:


> Nicole Curtis looks sooo much better in hd.


And so many others look so much worse...


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1729773 said:


> Nicole Curtis looks sooo much better in hd.


The extra $10 for hd is so worth it


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1729759 said:


> I too have a truck I can add to the party. Who's got the beer?


All these vehicles in the shop, this could be fun!


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1729777 said:


> And so many others look so much worse...


Ain't that the truth.


----------



## Greenery

So after looking at triple S wires. Do you guys fuse or use breakers on your plow wire to avoid this. I sometimes worry about a pinched wire if I were ever to rearend someone with out the plow on. 

My Ebling came with a breaker box that I assume would prevent it from burning up if shorted.


----------



## Greenery

SnowGuy73;1729776 said:


> Lets do this. 16:00 today work for you?


Ill be parked at triple s shop and whatever happens happens.


----------



## SnowGuy73

greenery;1729787 said:


> Ill be parked at triple s shop and whatever happens happens.


Haha. That's the spirit!


----------



## skorum03

Polarismalibu;1729759 said:


> I too have a truck I can add to the party. Who's got the beer?


I'll bring a bottle of windsor and a two litre of coke


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1729769 said:


> Not positive but I think I remember the dealer saying 10-30 motor oil was best when we had our bobcat.


That what our oil dealer said just now. I thought I have heard 46 before like DJ said but I don't want any trouble I'm the winter.


----------



## OC&D

andersman02;1729767 said:


> We use DirectTV, Pretty happy with it, cheaper then comcast and good reception. Do lose connection during heavy storms. Genie's and dvr are nice


I think we're going to switch. The difference in cost at this point is pretty substantial and it would also make it easier and cheaper to get satellite in the camper as well. The only thing I'm not crazy about is the ugly dish on the house....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Well I'm heading out to throw some salt.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1729796 said:


> I think we're going to switch. The difference in cost at this point is pretty substantial and it would also make it easier and cheaper to get satellite in the camper as well. The only thing I'm not crazy about is the ugly dish on the house....


That's the one nice thing about dish too.

A lot of these fish houses come with satellite dishes as well.


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1729801 said:


> That's the one nice thing about dish too.
> 
> A lot of these fish houses come with satellite dishes as well.


I want to get one for my camper. One of the portable ones you can set up.

THat would be nice while hunting


----------



## Polarismalibu

skorum03;1729814 said:


> I want to get one for my camper. One of the portable ones you can set up.
> 
> THat would be nice while hunting


That's what we did. We found some extra dishes at garage sales. We got one for the cabin one for the fish house and one for the pull barn. We just bring the extra box and remote with us when we go there


----------



## wenzelosllc

andersman02;1729767 said:


> We use DirectTV, Pretty happy with it, cheaper then comcast and good reception. Do lose connection during heavy storms. Genie's and dvr are nice


You can get better reception with one of those old school C band dishs. Bigger the better.

I think it's a toss up between Sat and Cable. Different problems at different times.


----------



## skorum03

Polarismalibu;1729816 said:


> That's what we did. We found some extra dishes at garage sales. We got one for the cabin one for the fish house and one for the pull barn. We just bring the extra box and remote with us when we go there


I didn't know you could move them like that but I suppose there wouldn;t be anything holding the signal to your house. My camper is parked at my buddies hunting land for most of the year. We take it a few places in the summer, country jam and such. But tv would be nice cause there can be a lot of down town during the bow hunting season up there.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1729821 said:


> I didn't know you could move them like that but I suppose there wouldn;t be anything holding the signal to your house. My camper is parked at my buddies hunting land for most of the year. We take it a few places in the summer, country jam and such. But tv would be nice cause there can be a lot of down town during the bow hunting season up there.


Yea as long as box is active will work anywhere, we do it at are hunting shack


----------



## OC&D

It must have been cracked for a while but finally decided to break entirely this past time out. I can see the corrosion vs. fresh break on the cracked pieces. The vertical piece of flatstock underneath is cracked on the other side where it was welded to the turntable.


----------



## Polarismalibu

This talk of hunting shacks makes hunting season seem really far away. Sucks having to wait till September for that


----------



## Polarismalibu

OC&D;1729825 said:


> It must have been cracked for a while but finally decided to break entirely this past time out. I can see the corrosion vs. fresh break on the cracked pieces. The vertical piece of flatstock underneath is cracked on the other side where it was welded to the turntable.


Is that a Leo?


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1729822 said:


> Yea as long as box is active will work anywhere, we do it at are hunting shack


yep definitely going to pull the old dish off the rental house and use that next year.



Polarismalibu;1729827 said:


> This talk of hunting shacks makes hunting season seem really far away. Sucks having to wait till September for that


Seriously. Although, I'm kinda bitter after a terrible hunting season.


----------



## skorum03

Polarismalibu;1729832 said:


> Is that a Leo?


Looks like the old meyer that my old boss had on one of their dump trucks. Thing was big and could move some snow.


----------



## OC&D

Polarismalibu;1729832 said:


> Is that a Leo?


Yep, and a 20 year old Leo at that, hatched in 1994.


----------



## OC&D

skorum03;1729834 said:


> Looks like the old meyer that my old boss had on one of their dump trucks. Thing was big and could move some snow.


Come now, there is no Leo that could be mistaken for a Meyer in anything other than color!


----------



## skorum03

OC&D;1729837 said:


> Come now, there is no Leo that could be mistaken for a Meyer in anything other than color!


Color was the only thing I based my comparison on.


----------



## Polarismalibu

skorum03;1729833 said:


> yep definitely going to pull the old dish off the rental house and use that next year.
> 
> Seriously. Although, I'm kinda bitter after a terrible hunting season.


I know what you mean. It was a pretty disappointing season


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1729850 said:


> I know what you mean. It was a pretty disappointing season


With the cold and snow I have a feeling it will be worse next year


----------



## SnowGuy73

Asphalt temps are still up there from yesterday. Very little salt needed to burn this 1/2" off.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1729854 said:


> With the cold and snow I have a feeling it will be worse next year


You are correct. I saw deer trying to blaze threw snow up to there neck this year already and we have a long ways to go still.


----------



## OC&D

Polarismalibu;1729863 said:


> You are correct. I saw deer trying to blaze threw snow up to there neck this year already and we have a long ways to go still.


The past 3 years the deer hunting for us has gone to $h/t. I'm ready to give up.

Thing are coming along. I'm debating on bridging this with a piece of flat stock. I think I probably will since it really won't cost me anything but time and a little rod.


----------



## Polarismalibu

OC&D;1729877 said:


> The past 3 years the deer hunting for us has gone to $h/t. I'm ready to give up.
> 
> Thing are coming along. I'm debating on bridging this with a piece of flat stock. I think I probably will since it really won't cost me anything but time and a little rod.


I gave up this year and only hunted opening weekend.

The fix looks good. Can't hurt to add the flat stock if you have time.


----------



## qualitycut

Doesn't look like snow for a while


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1729894 said:


> Doesn't look like snow for a while


Do you have a white dump with a chipper style box on it?

If so I just passed you on cliff at 35e.


----------



## Ranger620

$507.00 for the new wing. Stonebrookes out of stock. have to drive to dassel to get one


----------



## OC&D

Polarismalibu;1729881 said:


> I gave up this year and only hunted opening weekend.
> 
> The fix looks good. Can't hurt to add the flat stock if you have time.


The weather kind of sucked for us during the 2nd season down south. I'd rather hunt turkeys at this point anyway.

Had to weld up these other joints underneath. I'm not great welding out of position, but it should be serviceable. I decided against adding the flat stock. After I looked at it more closely, there isn't a huge amount of stress on that area unless you trip the plow extremely hard, totally compressing the trip springs which would ultimately put stress on the turntable. I plowed for like 4 hours with it broken as it was!


----------



## OC&D

Ranger620;1729909 said:


> $507.00 for the new wing. Stonebrookes out of stock. have to drive to dassel to get one


This is why I went back to my old school straight blade. Hopefully it won't give you too much trouble replacing it.


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1729900 said:


> Do you have a white dump with a chipper style box on it?
> 
> If so I just passed you on cliff at 35e.


Nope. He's got a f350 with his company name on it big as hell. He's hard to miss.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

About 3/4" here so far. In the open areas there isn't anything


----------



## cbservicesllc

OC&D;1729796 said:


> I think we're going to switch. The difference in cost at this point is pretty substantial and it would also make it easier and cheaper to get satellite in the camper as well. The only thing I'm not crazy about is the ugly dish on the house....


I switched to DirecTV in September... awesome... whole house dvr and HD for less than comcast's one dvr/hd...

Only lost signal during one heavy rain storm and during a heavy period of the Dec 4 storm where wet snow collected on the dish... BUT during both those only the HD channels didnt work...

The guy's that installed mine hid all the cables so it didn't look white trash... I can reach the dish from my deck in case snow collects... very happy so far...


----------



## OC&D

cbservicesllc;1729992 said:


> I switched to DirecTV in September... awesome... whole house dvr and HD for less than comcast's one dvr/hd...
> 
> Only lost signal during one heavy rain storm and during a heavy period of the Dec 4 storm where wet snow collected on the dish... BUT during both those only the HD channels didnt work...
> 
> The guy's that installed mine hid all the cables so it didn't look white trash... I can reach the dish from my deck in case snow collects... very happy so far...


Excellent! That's what I was hoping to hear. I'm really looking forward to the DVR on each tv. Also Comcast is 780p and DirecTV is 1080p. Should make the hockey even better!


----------



## qualitycut

Lone survivor was a great movie.


----------



## OC&D

The old Leo is ready for action again!


----------



## cbservicesllc

OC&D;1730022 said:


> Also Comcast is 780p and DirecTV is 1080p. Should make the hockey even better!


It does! It's awesome!


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1730022 said:


> Excellent! That's what I was hoping to hear. I'm really looking forward to the DVR on each tv. Also Comcast is 780p and DirecTV is 1080p. Should make the hockey even better!


Pretty sure the only 1080p is on paperview not broadcast shows unless its changed in the last couple months. 1080i is


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1729992 said:


> I switched to DirecTV in September... awesome... whole house dvr and HD for less than comcast's one dvr/hd...
> 
> Only lost signal during one heavy rain storm and during a heavy period of the Dec 4 storm where wet snow collected on the dish... BUT during both those only the HD channels didnt work...
> 
> The guy's that installed mine hid all the cables so it didn't look white trash... I can reach the dish from my deck in case snow collects... very happy so far...


Do you have movie channels?


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1729909 said:


> $507.00 for the new wing. Stonebrookes out of stock. have to drive to dassel to get one


Did you get it apart yet?


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1730028 said:


> The old Leo is ready for action again!


Looking good! Those Leos are built pretty tough.

I got our plow fixed up as well. New wires and a solenoid did the trick. The motor was fine which surprised me a bit. So no fire today. Sorry Snowguy.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1729894 said:


> Doesn't look like snow for a while


Dave Dahl said this afternoon that friday night into saturday is looking like another 3 - 4 Inches....? WTH. NWS has 20% chance friday for light snow. THats it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Also, got one of our other trucks back that I mentioned the other night. It was using up tranny fluid like crazy the past couple storms. Figured it was leaking into the transfer case. Turns out one of the cooling lines had a small hole. But here is the mystery.......No evidence of leaking while operating the truck or when it was parked. My brother drives this truck and parks it in his driveway and there has not even been a speck of oil on the snow beneath. Where did it go????


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1729346 said:


> Channel 5 showed light snow tomorrow, Wednesday, Saturday 50%,Sunday.


Guessing that means Monday then.
Since NWS .was 12 hrs late on this one.


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;1730085 said:


> Dave Dahl said this afternoon that friday night into saturday is looking like another 3 - 4 Inches....? WTH. NWS has 20% chance friday for light snow. THats it.


I've been watching it for a couple days. Its been a little on and off the past couple days but now seems to be more "on". 3-4" is about right if not a little more than that. As always it could change.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1730089 said:


> Also, got one of our other trucks back that I mentioned the other night. It was using up tranny fluid like crazy the past couple storms. Figured it was leaking into the transfer case. Turns out one of the cooling lines had a small hole. But here is the mystery.......No evidence of leaking while operating the truck or when it was parked. My brother drives this truck and parks it in his driveway and there has not even been a speck of oil on the snow beneath. Where did it go????


Hose could be the high pressure line.
When the S wheel is turned its dumping
or spraying out somewhere...?


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1730098 said:


> Hose could be the high pressure line.
> When the S wheel is turned its dumping
> or spraying out somewhere...?


Possible. The truck is only on the road when its plowing so its pretty tough to see a leak. I just figured something would show up when he has it parked even if its just a little fluid dripping off something else.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1730070 said:


> Did you get it apart yet?


Not yet. After the day i had i just needed a relaxing/recoup kinda day.


----------



## SSS Inc.

The one wave at the moment that is looking to bring more than just a
dusting is for saturday. Gem/ecmwf/gfs all show a low working se
along the arctic boundary sliding south on friday. Though placement
may differ with each model...they all have a similar look to the
system we just had on saturday...as very warm air sneaks up into the
warm sector...with temperatures likely topping out into the mid
30s...while a very health...though narrow band of snow falls just ne
of the low track. Right now...the gem is the nrn outlier with its
snowband tracking north of i-94...the gfs is the srn outlier taking
the snow from bismark down to dsm...while the ecmwf continues to fit
in between the two...showing a snow swath very similar to what we
saw saturday. given the large model spread...pops only top out at
30...but as model agreement improves...we will probably start seeing
pops ramp up for this.


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1730094 said:


> I've been watching it for a couple days. Its been a little on and off the past couple days but now seems to be more "on". 3-4" is about right if not a little more than that. As always it could change.


Gosh damnit. I hope it all somehow pushes to sunday-monday

Is that possible at all?


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;1730112 said:


> Gosh damnit. I hope it all somehow pushes to sunday-monday
> 
> Is that possible at all?


We're still four days away and obviously confidence is low at NWS(for now anyway). Don't worry yet. 
I'm not that keen on the timing myself. Suppose to have a big party at my house Saturday. I'll take it if it happens though. payup


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1730124 said:


> We're still four days away and obviously confidence is low at NWS(for now anyway). Don't worry yet.
> I'm not that keen on the timing myself. Suppose to have a big party at my house Saturday. I'll take it if it happens though. payup


Well for both our sake I hope it slides south or north or to monday cause this weekend is the only weekend I've had something planned to do all winter. Haha figures.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1730076 said:


> Looking good! Those Leos are built pretty tough.
> 
> I got our plow fixed up as well. New wires and a solenoid did the trick. The motor was fine which surprised me a bit. So no fire today. Sorry Snowguy.


Ya, I can't imagine how much snow this thing has pushed, but it wasn't exactly pampered by the previous few owners. I ended up reinforcing the area around the main pivot bolt in the center as well. It should be good for another few years now. I probably should pre-emptively repack the angle cylinders though. When I acquired the plow they were leaking a little, so I tightened the packing nuts...but I can't tighten them any further.

Good to hear your repair wasn't as bad as it could have been. Maybe you should coat the end of that chain in plasti-dip or something.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1730151 said:


> Good to hear your repair wasn't as bad as it could have been. Maybe you should coat the end of that chain in plasti-dip or something.


Not a bad idea. Thought about cutting off a few links. Not sure why it is so long anyways. Opted for a couple zip ties to keep it out of the way. Thumbs Up


----------



## OC&D

skorum03;1730141 said:


> Well for both our sake I hope it slides south or north or to monday cause this weekend is the only weekend I've had something planned to do all winter. Haha figures.


The heck with you two! I like these weekend storms when the timing sucks like it has. At least I have a few places that are closed on the weekends and traffic doesn't suck as bad so that takes a little pressure off!


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1730124 said:


> Suppose to have a big party at my house Saturday.


Crap, I forgot to RSVP!

Oh wait, I wasn't invited in the first place, was I?!?


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1730161 said:


> The heck with you two! I like these weekend storms when the timing sucks like it has. At least I have a few places that are closed on the weekends and traffic doesn't suck as bad so that takes a little pressure off!





SSS Inc.;1730124 said:


> I'll take it if it happens though. payup


^^^I'll take every storm that rolls my way with a smile.



OC&D;1730165 said:


> Crap, I forgot to RSVP!
> 
> Oh wait, I wasn't invited in the first place, was I?!?


Must have been lost in the mail. Its family party to celebrate four January B-days including mine on Friday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

90% of the ramp is built, enough to use.

Need to put a threshold piece on the end tomorrow morning to make it easier to get over the ends of the 2x10s, put some blocks under about 1/3 of the way up, then cut a 4x8 sheet of expanded metal in 1/2 and nail down the middle.

That should give us traction to get up and down the ramp, while allowing the wheels to run along the outside.

My dad gets kicked out at noon tomorrow, so the pressure is on.


----------



## SSS Inc.

1982: Just over 17 inches of snow fell in the Twin Cities. Amazingly, it was to be outdone two days later.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1730172 said:


> 90% of the ramp is built, enough to use.
> 
> Need to put a threshold piece on the end tomorrow morning to make it easier to get over the ends of the 2x10s, put some blocks under about 1/3 of the way up, then cut a 4x8 sheet of expanded metal in 1/2 and nail down the middle.
> 
> That should give us traction to get up and down the ramp, while allowing the wheels to run along the outside.


Sounds like a well thought out design.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1729894 said:


> Doesn't look like snow for a while


I'm forecast for 1-2" tomorrow night still for everything north of a White Bear Lake to Blaine line.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1730173 said:


> 1982: Just over 17 inches of snow fell in the Twin Cities. Amazingly, it was to be outdone two days later.


That would suck. I dont care who you are.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1730178 said:


> I'm forecast for 1-2" tomorrow night still for everything north of a White Bear Lake to Blaine line.


I'm at around an inch.


----------



## Ranger620

For those who watch its gold rush tonight. it moved from Fridays to Mondays. After that is Klondike gonna start watching that see if its any good.


----------



## Greenery

Klondike. How they make ice cream treats?

Mmm


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1730205 said:


> For those who watch its gold rush tonight. it moved from Fridays to Mondays. After that is Klondike gonna start watching that see if its any good.


Thanks. I would have forgotten. :waving: Can't wait to see if the hoffmans are really kicked off the claim.


----------



## SSS Inc.

greenery;1730208 said:


> Klondike. How they make ice cream treats?
> 
> Mmm


Those are great. My grandma always had them for us as kids.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1730205 said:


> For those who watch its gold rush tonight. it moved from Fridays to Mondays. After that is Klondike gonna start watching that see if its any good.


Just this Monday to promote the Klondike show its on Friday this week also


----------



## qualitycut

greenery;1730208 said:


> Klondike. How they make ice cream treats?
> 
> Mmm


They have like 10-12 different kinds now


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1730228 said:


> They have like 10-12 different kinds now


Its all about the original.


----------



## CityGuy

Well there's 10 hours of my life I will not get back. What a waste of time. Salt everything, scrape and wing what you can.

Oh and Double time.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1729679 said:


> Windy as ass again here.


What did you eat so i don't eat that.


----------



## Greenery

I think I spotted MjBedazzlerdub.


----------



## CityGuy

greenery;1730269 said:


> I think I spotted MjBedazzlerdub.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

New Goldrush now, then Highway thru Hell.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1730280 said:


> New Goldrush now, then Highway thru Hell.


I'm torn. Might have to give Klondike a try.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1730284 said:


> I'm torn. Might have to give Klondike a try.


Not sure what to watch. What I do I am catching the other at 10.


----------



## CityGuy

Sounds like a large fire at Sidco(truck parts) at 28xx East 9th St in Glencoe/McLeod Co. Plato, Norwood Young America, Hamburg, Brownton, Lester Prairie, Etc providing mutual aid


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1730287 said:


> Sounds like a large fire at Sidco(truck parts) at 28xx East 9th St in Glencoe/McLeod Co. Plato, Norwood Young America, Hamburg, Brownton, Lester Prairie, Etc providing mutual aid


Sounds like Greens neck of the woods.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1730290 said:


> Sounds like Greens neck of the woods.


South and west of us. I am only 10 east of him now


----------



## SSS Inc.

greenery;1730269 said:


> I think I spotted MjBedazzlerdub.


I don't see enough "Bling" on those pants.


----------



## TKLAWN

Hamelfire;1730287 said:


> Sounds like a large fire at Sidco(truck parts) at 28xx East 9th St in Glencoe/McLeod Co. Plato, Norwood Young America, Hamburg, Brownton, Lester Prairie, Etc providing mutual aid


They should let that sh!| box burn.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Since it looks like my guy backed out of buying my C Plow, I've had to pull the plug on the DXT.

I suppose I could go to the bank and see if they'll float me the loan, but I'm sure I'll just get laughed at.

Gonna head to bed. Still tuckered out from last weekend, then lugging around 20' 2x10s by myself. I'm not used to this manual labor.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1730211 said:


> Thanks. I would have forgotten. :waving: Can't wait to see if the hoffmans are really kicked off the claim.


Thank You DVR for remembering... I am also excited to see if the s*it show in Guyana comes to an end...


----------



## TKLAWN

I think I spotted MjBedazzlerdub.[/QUOTE]

I aaalllwways love that one!


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1730312 said:


> Thank You DVR for remembering... I am also excited to see if the s*it show in Guyana comes to an end...


Well if you're recording it I don't want to spill the beans but it looks like its going to get interesting.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1730068 said:


> Do you have movie channels?


Yeah most of them for a year... we'll see after that...


----------



## ryde307

Thanks for the heads up on goldrush. Don't want to give anything away but what just happened wasn't a big deal at all and they made it so dramatic.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1730309 said:


> Since it looks like my guy backed out of buying my C Plow, I've had to pull the plug on the DXT.
> 
> I suppose I could go to the bank and see if they'll float me the loan, but I'm sure I'll just get laughed at.
> 
> Gonna head to bed. Still tuckered out from last weekend, then lugging around 20' 2x10s by myself. I'm not used to this manual labor.


Might help if ya throw some pictures up on the post


----------



## SSS Inc.

For you guys without windows on your skids they got a great solution.....


----------



## CityGuy

TKLAWN;1730308 said:


> They should let that sh!| box burn.


Never heard of it. Sticks are going up so that tells me it's going down

Not much left of it the way it sounds.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1730329 said:


> For you guys without windows on your skids they got a great solution.....


I saw that. Visibility was


----------



## Ranger620

ryde307;1730323 said:


> Thanks for the heads up on goldrush. Don't want to give anything away but what just happened wasn't a big deal at all and they made it so dramatic.


You would have thought someone died.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1730329 said:


> For you guys without windows on your skids they got a great solution.....


Seen the menards guys do that with the fork lifts in the yard


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1730290 said:


> Sounds like Greens neck of the woods.


To far south for me and I am busy sitten in an EMT class.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1730338 said:


> Seen the menards guys do that with the fork lifts in the yard


I'm going to take some plastic wrap to the little one's Cozy Coupe tomorrow.


----------



## ryde307

I thought the cab was actually a good idea.
I have been to Sid co a few times. It is a glorified junk yard. I an sure there was plenty of oil and fuel if the fire got going well I'm sure it's a total loss.


----------



## CityGuy

WTH no highway tonight I guess


----------



## SSS Inc.

Well I'm hooked already.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1730357 said:


> WTH no highway tonight I guess


I never liked Janus.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1730358 said:


> Well I'm hooked already.


On klondike?


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;1730356 said:


> I thought the cab was actually a good idea.
> I have been to Sid co a few times. It is a glorified junk yard. I an sure there was plenty of oil and fuel if the fire got going well I'm sure it's a total loss.


Kind of a loss before the fire started.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1730362 said:


> On klondike?


You got it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

"Heavenly Father, we need a miracle" ... the Hoffman's need way more than that!

(Little behind... had kids to get in bed)


----------



## ryde307

Green Grass;1730363 said:


> Kind of a loss before the fire started.


I was being nice but yes.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

Hamelfire;1730287 said:


> Sounds like a large fire at Sidco(truck parts) at 28xx East 9th St in Glencoe/McLeod Co. Plato, Norwood Young America, Hamburg, Brownton, Lester Prairie, Etc providing mutual aid


I drove by there on my way home from work tonight. Looked like they were just getting on scene. Couldn't see flames yet but the thick black smoke was pouring out of it already. Tons of mud tires and oil in that place, I'm sure plenty of fuel too. For reference, it is the building directly west of Fahey Auctions in Glencoe.


----------



## OC&D

I'm watching Mythbusters shoot RPG's at vehicles.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Canada here we come.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1730463 said:


> Canada here we come.


Not at tonights pace


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1730463 said:


> Canada here we come.


not at this rate


----------



## qualitycut

So my first response to my add for a shoveler says "I would like to try it out, what times are needing to do this. "


----------



## Drakeslayer

Anyone have a good source for past snowfall amounts? Tried NOAA but there is so much stuff on there I can't understand it.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1730470 said:


> So my first response to my add for a shoveler says "I would like to try it out, what times are needing to do this. "


Wow sounds like a winner


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1730470 said:


> So my first response to my add for a shoveler says "I would like to try it out, what times are needing to do this. "


Ha. I interviewed a guy and he says "so i wont be getting 40 hrs a week"


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1730470 said:


> So my first response to my add for a shoveler says "I would like to try it out, what times are needing to do this. "


Gotta love craigslist. (I assume thats where you posted it)


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1730463 said:


> Canada here we come.


About 7300 posts left!


----------



## CityGuy

7299 to go.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1730489 said:


> About 7300 posts left!


Like I mentioned before, it would be nice to wrap this up by the olympics. ussmileyflag


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1730479 said:


> Gotta love craigslist. (I assume thats where you posted it)


Yup not sure where else to post. I need a shoveler and two new guys for spring so Im trying to get a jump on it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1730497 said:


> Yup not sure where else to post. I need a shoveler and two new guys for spring so Im trying to get a jump on it.


That's where we go as well. It can be pretty entertaining to read some of the responses.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1730497 said:


> Yup not sure where else to post. I need a shoveler and two new guys for spring so Im trying to get a jump on it.


I'm in the same boat... I went through 10 guys this year... my wife's company (machining) started doing everything through a staffing company. They use the staffing company for their probationary period now. Anyone else thought about this or try it?


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1730520 said:


> I'm in the same boat... I went through 10 guys this year... my wife's company (machining) started doing everything through a staffing company. They use the staffing company for their probationary period now. Anyone else thought about this or try it?


My full time employee last year I had ran through a staffing agency, was cheaper that way. Workers comp and such.


----------



## ryde307

We have normal guys but use a temp agency for extra labor help in the summer and for shovelers in the winter. It has worked out well. We talked with alot of other people about there experiences and have been told by many there are good agencies and bad ones. You have to do a bit of asking around to find the better ones.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1730534 said:


> My full time employee last year I had ran through a staffing agency, was cheaper that way. Workers comp and such.





ryde307;1730550 said:


> We have normal guys but use a temp agency for extra labor help in the summer and for shovelers in the winter. It has worked out well. We talked with alot of other people about there experiences and have been told by many there are good agencies and bad ones. You have to do a bit of asking around to find the better ones.


You guys have any recommendations on agency's?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1730520 said:


> I'm in the same boat... I went through 10 guys this year... my wife's company (machining) started doing everything through a staffing company. They use the staffing company for their probationary period now. Anyone else thought about this or try it?


never had much luck using them. had then send me about 6-8 workers over the last few years. all were expierenced (or so they said). one was very good but was always late. the others were the same as CL replys. one wanted to be paid cash under the table.

oh and i called and complained that i was paying for expierenced guys and getting green horns. they say i am sorry they passed the test. what was the test? just asking if they did that type of work?


----------



## SnowGuy73

0, breezy, overcast. 

23:37


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1730555 said:


> You guys have any recommendations on agency's?


I use strom engineering in Hopkins


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1730556 said:


> never had much luck using them. had then send me about 6-8 workers over the last few years. all were expierenced (or so they said). one was very good but was always late. the others were the same as CL replys. one wanted to be paid cash under the table.
> 
> oh and i called and complained that i was paying for expierenced guys and getting green horns. they say i am sorry they passed the test. what was the test? just asking if they did that type of work?


I think you hit part of it... "the test"... I'm trying to come up with a competency portion of an interview where I could tell if a guy has it or not...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

man its cold and windy out. we got close to an inch. mostly everything blew clean. so sick of this 5/8 3/4 & 1" snows. really wearing on me


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1730565 said:


> I think you hit part of it... "the test"... I'm trying to come up with a competency portion of an interview where I could tell if a guy has it or not...


take him to the piece of equipment you want him run. see if he can or not. also i have asked guys to remember a simple phrase or number from when start talking. if they cant remember that chances are they cant remember what their job consists of or if you remind them not to forget to trim around the smiths oak trees this time or whatever it may be. kinda chewed my guy out tonight. told him 4-5 times repeatidly what the plan was. did he listen? nope. he went on the normal route and i had to call to find out where he was.


----------



## skorum03

cbservicesllc;1730565 said:


> I think you hit part of it... "the test"... I'm trying to come up with a competency portion of an interview where I could tell if a guy has it or not...


Have him shovel a few different kinds of materials with a variety of shovels. Sand, class 5, river rock, trap rock, mulch.

THat would tell you a lot about someone


----------



## skorum03

We could still hit 36,000 tonight if anyone is awake.....


----------



## qualitycut

Ask them the dimension of wall block, the thickness of a paver. Ask them things that the would only know if they did the work.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS has me at less than half for today and 1-3" tonight now....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu says .99" total for today and tonight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Marler says about 2" metro.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yuhas has us at 1-3" from about 16:00-04:00

Also said another 2-4" for Friday into Saturday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Guy on 4 says about an inch tonight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Weather channel says less than one inch tonight.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Oh come on already. Less than a half today and 1-2" tonight


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1730649 said:


> Oh come on already. Less than a half today and 1-2" tonight


The guy on 4 says north of 94 everyone else shows/says south....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1730645 said:


> Guy on 4 says about an inch tonight.


You must have had mute on. His map showed an inch, but then he said 1-3"......mainly where????

Along and north of 94. Yay.

Another crappy snowfall.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My cancer guy must still be in the area. He's applied for a job with djagusch.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sven says about an inch and showed it done by about 22:00


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1730654 said:


> You must have had mute on. His map showed an inch, but then he said 1-3"......mainly where????
> 
> Along and north of 94. Yay.
> 
> Another crappy snowfall.


He must've changed then, when I saw he said an inch.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1730656 said:


> Sven says about an inch and showed it done by about 22:00


He's forgetting we get the reach around that lasts until mid morning.

Er, wrap around, not reach around.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gotta replace a couple of springs on a plow today.

Wished that guy picked up my C plow. Oh well.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1730659 said:


> He's forgetting we get the reach around that lasts until mid morning.
> 
> Er, wrap around, not reach around.


Ya, that or it stalls on top of us like the last few!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1730661 said:


> Gotta replace a couple of springs on a plow today.
> 
> Wished that guy picked up my C plow. Oh well.


I was going to pick up the new fish house today but once again its not what I ordered... So, ill wait until next season.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Now Keith is saying 1-3".

Getting nervous. Earlier he said spotty 4".


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1730674 said:


> Now Keith is saying 1-3".
> 
> Getting nervous. Earlier he said spotty 4".


Ugh........


----------



## SnowGuy73

I like the disclaimer too..... The fluff factor plays into this... Shut up !


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## ringahding1

It is unbelievable how many snow events this season have been under 4"...

On another note...Hedberg has been cut-off from their supplier (Cargil) for anymore treated salt...uuugh


----------



## Green Grass

-20 calm..


----------



## +plowguy

LwnmwrMan22;1730655 said:


> My cancer guy must still be in the area. He's applied for a job with djagusch.


Maybe he's feeling better and able to work? My uncle had lung cancer and couldn't go back to his regular job. Hope things go well for him.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

+plowguy;1730712 said:


> Maybe he's feeling better and able to work? My uncle had lung cancer and couldn't go back to his regular job. Hope things go well for him.


He technically doesn't have cancer. Just call him a cancer cause he was a drain on the functions of the business.

He accused other employees of taking his pop, then when confronted, he admitted they didn't.

He would say he knew how to do things so I would send him out to do a project and he clearly didn't know what he was doing.


----------



## SnowGuy73

-20, calm, clearing. 

Savage. 

07:41


----------



## +plowguy

LwnmwrMan22;1730713 said:


> He technically doesn't have cancer. Just call him a cancer cause he was a drain on the functions of the business.
> 
> He accused other employees of taking his pop, then when confronted, he admitted they didn't.
> 
> He would say he knew how to do things so I would send him out to do a project and he clearly didn't know what he was doing.


OK, I get it now. Now I see that as funny. I have had a few guys like that myself in the past. I hate when you look back and realize how many chances you gave someone that didn't deserve it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

So 1-3" tonight?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1730727 said:


> So 1-3" tonight?


So you just woke up?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1730728 said:


> So you just woke up?


You sir are correct


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1730727 said:


> So 1-3" tonight?


That's the rumor..


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm surprised the locals aren't making a bigger deal of this cold. Its only a few degrees warmer today the what it was a couple weeks ago....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Keith admitted it's a general 1-3" forecast, as for the most part the clUpper will hit everyone the same.

He then admitted they've been bit in the butt with the forecasts of late with the fluff factor.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1730735 said:


> I'm surprised the locals aren't making a bigger deal of this cold. Its only a few degrees warmer today the what it was a couple weeks ago....


I agree. Figured there would be more schools delayed.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1730738 said:


> I agree. Figured there would be more schools delayed.


Ya, ........


----------



## +plowguy

Looks to be an easy plow, light and fluffy but again bad timing with most coming overnight. I hope it lingers on long enough into the day. Most of our contracts are 1.5" so I would prefer to let all fall and then plow it once. You can save so much on fuel and labor that way. I have a few contracts that would like to be cleaned up for morning but I am hoping to go out on the rest when it gets done. Looks like the finish estimate is mid to late morning.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1730738 said:


> I agree. Figured there would be more schools delayed.


Some weird named schools closed today 
BUG-O-NAY-GE-SHIG


----------



## +plowguy

Polarismalibu;1730746 said:


> Some weird named schools closed today
> BUG-O-NAY-GE-SHIG


That's in Cass Lake on an Indian Reservation


----------



## +plowguy

Northern Salt doesn't impress me...Rumor has it they ran out of "their" salt mix and are trucking in from US Salt. They claim to have a better blend and an endless supply but are now getting it from their competitor.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

+plowguy;1730756 said:


> Northern Salt doesn't impress me...Rumor has it they ran out of "their" salt mix and are trucking in from US Salt. They claim to have a better blend and an endless supply but are now getting it from their competitor.


Pretty sure you should go by "Cliff Notes" instead of +plowguy.


----------



## qualitycut

My nws is only at 60% but says 1-3


----------



## skorum03

*From NWS*

*Today* A 40 percent chance of snow, mainly after 5pm. Increasing clouds and cold, with a high near 0. Wind chill values as low as -23. West wind around 5 mph becoming south in the afternoon.

*Tonight* Snow likely, mainly between 8pm and 2am. Cloudy, with a temperature rising to around 5 by 2am. Wind chill values as low as -14. South wind 5 to 10 mph becoming west northwest after midnight. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible.


----------



## qualitycut

Can we get a snow that ends around like 7pm


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1730769 said:


> Can we get a snow that ends around like 7pm


Now thats the ticket right there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1730769 said:


> Can we get a snow that ends around like 7pm


They all do. You just need to move operations to North Dakota.


----------



## qualitycut

Well at least after the last couple snows I know who I need to get done sooner for at least the next couple snows lol


----------



## qualitycut

I didn't even know that they were talking snow yesterday


----------



## skorum03

Neither did I. 

I think they don't have a clue. I hope this weekend storm either moves up into thursday - friday or slows down to sunday


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1730778 said:


> I didn't even know that they were talking snow yesterday


They weren't. And I agree with who we need to get done first.


----------



## SSS Inc.

NWS is on the high end of the precip but maybe the ratios are like 30:1. Just got up and haven't looked yet.  There was a shot at an inch as of last night. Not really sure where this came from.


----------



## qualitycut

My shoveler is in Vegas for his sisters wedding so now I'm i need to find someone for tonight and hope they work out an keep them around for the winter


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1730794 said:


> NWS is on the high end of the precip but maybe the ratios are like 30:1. Just got up and haven't looked yet.  There was a shot at an inch as of last night. Not really sure where this came from.


Well figure out and get back to us


----------



## SSS Inc.

Most of the last few models are at .06" of precip. Not much different than yesterday when the talk was around an inch. NWS is around .1" I suppose at -2 degrees it will be really fluffy. Can't find anything on ratios but I suppose 30:1 would give you almost 2".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I just flat out give up.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1730804 said:


> I just flat out give up.


On what? ..


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1730804 said:


> I just flat out give up.


It's not even lunchtime yet!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1730805 said:


> On what? ..


On trying to pull this off every three days.

Sent the word out that we are working tonight.

Driver #1 has to be home by 9:30 for a doctor's appointment.
Driver #2 is working on daycaRe or he needs to be done by 6 am
Driver #3 that I was going to put back in the skid steer now that I have a 5th driver, he doesn't think he should be up all night because he has family court tomorrow. His ex is trying to keep the kids away for whatever reason.
Driver #5 that seemed to work out the other night, he wasn't supposed to work for 2 weeks.

Just talked to him and he started his job yesterday but didn't tell me yet cause he didn't know it was going to snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1730815 said:


> On trying to pull this off every three days.
> 
> Sent the word out that we are working tonight.
> 
> Driver #1 has to be home by 9:30 for a doctor's appointment.
> Driver #2 is working on daycaRe or he needs to be done by 6 am
> Driver #3 that I was going to put back in the skid steer now that I have a 5th driver, he doesn't think he should be up all night because he has family court tomorrow. His ex is trying to keep the kids away for whatever reason.
> Driver #5 that seemed to work out the other night, he wasn't supposed to work for 2 weeks.
> 
> Just talked to him and he started his job yesterday but didn't tell me yet cause he didn't know it was going to snow.


On top of that, my dad comes home today around noon, then I need to be home around 9 tomorrow morning to help my mom get him to his doctor's appointment.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Plus I'm getting tired of the cold.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1730815 said:


> On trying to pull this off every three days.
> 
> Sent the word out that we are working tonight.
> 
> Driver #1 has to be home by 9:30 for a doctor's appointment.
> Driver #2 is working on daycaRe or he needs to be done by 6 am
> Driver #3 that I was going to put back in the skid steer now that I have a 5th driver, he doesn't think he should be up all night because he has family court tomorrow. His ex is trying to keep the kids away for whatever reason.
> Driver #5 that seemed to work out the other night, he wasn't supposed to work for 2 weeks.
> 
> Just talked to him and he started his job yesterday but didn't tell me yet cause he didn't know it was going to snow.


whos driver #4?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

And NWS must be thinking this is going to wrap around again.

My hourlies go out to 6 pm tomorrow evening, 3" total.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1730826 said:


> whos driver #4?


My one driver that didn't have any issues with working?


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1730815 said:


> On trying to pull this off every three days.
> 
> Sent the word out that we are working tonight.
> 
> Driver #1 has to be home by 9:30 for a doctor's appointment.
> Driver #2 is working on daycaRe or he needs to be done by 6 am
> Driver #3 that I was going to put back in the skid steer now that I have a 5th driver, he doesn't think he should be up all night because he has family court tomorrow. His ex is trying to keep the kids away for whatever reason.
> Driver #5 that seemed to work out the other night, he wasn't supposed to work for 2 weeks.
> 
> Just talked to him and he started his job yesterday but didn't tell me yet cause he didn't know it was going to snow.


Driver 1 reschedule appt
Driver 2 put kid in car seat
Driver 3 get lots of rest today and you will be fine
Driver 4 must of been a positive response
Driver 5 hey bud can you work tonight since you left me in a jam


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I understand life happens. I get court is going to come up and sucks even more when the gal cheats, leaves and still controls everything.

I understand doctor appointments happen (need to help with one myself).

But c'mon.... New guy, he just worked 2 days ago and said he doesn't have anything for two weeks. Had he said he was starting today, I would have looked for someone else.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1730828 said:


> My one driver that didn't have any issues with working?


i see. you need more like that


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1730833 said:


> i see. you need more like that


Thought I had them. And I DO have them, just frustrating when you think you're on a roll and then EVERYONE has an issue.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1730836 said:


> Thought I had them. And I DO have them, just frustrating when you think you're on a roll and then EVERYONE has an issue.


Even myself. Any other time, I wouldn't need to be home to help get my dad to the doctor. But it's this ONE day, when EVERYONE else has issues this ONE day.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

JohnDee must be sleeping in.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1730838 said:


> Even myself. Any other time, I wouldn't need to be home to help get my dad to the doctor. But it's this ONE day, when EVERYONE else has issues this ONE day.


Maybe you will get a break this time and just get a dusting.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1730842 said:


> JohnDee must be sleeping in.


You guys need to hit refresh more often. He's up. For us that plow snow JohnDee is kind of worthless for forecasts. He's too vague for obvious reasons. The big storms are great but the little ones leave a lot to be desired. I love his site though. He also gets screwed on just about every weekend storm including the last two.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1730843 said:


> Maybe you will get a break this time and just get a dusting.


Looks to me to do the same as the last 2-3. Drop SE out of ND, hit Souix Falls / Worthington area, top side at the west metro.

Bottom then takes a left across I90 and slowly drags the top across the metro.

It then starts back NE towards Green Bay, with the top just lingering around the Cities.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1730847 said:


> You guys need to hit refresh more often. He's up. For us that plow snow JohnDee is kind of worthless for forecasts. He's too vague for obvious reasons. The big storms are great but the little ones leave a lot to be desired. I love his site though. He also gets screwed on just about every weekend storm including the last two.


I know. It just give me a quick visual without having to look at mods on what someone's idea is.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

JD must either think ratios aren't as high.... Or it dries up a bit.... Or he's wrong.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1730815 said:


> On trying to pull this off every three days.
> 
> Sent the word out that we are working tonight.
> 
> Driver #1 has to be home by 9:30 for a doctor's appointment.
> _If need be can he come back to work??_
> 
> Driver #2 is working on daycaRe or he needs to be done by 6 am
> _This doesn't sound abnormal if he usually stays home. He'll figure something out._
> 
> Driver #3 that I was going to put back in the skid steer now that I have a 5th driver, he doesn't think he should be up all night because he has family court tomorrow. His ex is trying to keep the kids away for whatever reason.
> _Maybe he can work part of the time. I certainly wouldn't want to go to court looking like I've been up partying all night. _
> 
> Driver #5 that seemed to work out the other night, he wasn't supposed to work for 2 weeks.
> 
> Just talked to him and he started his job yesterday but didn't tell me yet cause he didn't know it was going to snow.
> _No Offense but the Two Weeks wasn't going to buy you alot either. What were you going to do the next two months?_


.................


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1730848 said:


> Looks to me to do the same as the last 2-3. Drop SE out of ND, hit Souix Falls / Worthington area, top side at the west metro.
> 
> Bottom then takes a left across I90 and slowly drags the top across the metro.
> 
> It then starts back NE towards Green Bay, with the top just lingering around the Cities.


Sounds about right. :laughing: Don't forget that all the news channels and nws will back off their forecasts at about 4p.m. then at 6p.m. the RAP shows 4" and we get 5".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1730853 said:


> .................


When I was given his name from a friend that plows, I was told he just moved back from IL and was looking for work. Grew up in the area, very familiar with all locations.

When I met with him he was solid as far as knowledge, operations etc.

At the end "oh, and just so you know...." But by that time I had made up my mind to use him for last weekend's snow.

He told me he will work 7 pm to 7 am. I have most guys ready to work outside of that, so it would still work.

Tonight, everything would be fine if he was still available and my guy didn't have court.

Everything would be fine if he was still available and the other guy and myself didn't have doctor's appointments.

Like I said earlier, it's just frustrating to have EVERYONE booked tomorrow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1730857 said:


> Sounds about right. :laughing: Don't forget that all the news channels and nws will back off their forecasts at about 4p.m. then at 6p.m. the RAP shows 4" and we get 5".


I don't see why it won't happen this way.

We are in the same weather pattern. There's nothing to change it.

The snow is coming from the exact same spot.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1730858 said:


> When I was given his name from a friend that plows, I was told he just moved back from IL and was looking for work. Grew up in the area, very familiar with all locations.
> 
> When I met with him he was solid as far as knowledge, operations etc.
> 
> At the end "oh, and just so you know...." But by that time I had made up my mind to use him for last weekend's snow.
> 
> He told me he will work 7 pm to 7 am. I have most guys ready to work outside of that, so it would still work.
> 
> Tonight, everything would be fine if he was still available and my guy didn't have court.
> 
> Everything would be fine if he was still available and the other guy and myself didn't have doctor's appointments.
> 
> Like I said earlier, it's just frustrating to have EVERYONE booked tomorrow.


Gotcha.

FWIW I still don't see how we get to 3" unless this thing will have crazy Ratios which I suppose is possible. I guess I do remember some of those storms in the past where its so fluffed up you can practically see the ground through 3".

40:1????


----------



## TKLAWN

NWS must be thinking something different with only 60% chance of snow? Maybe it will stay west, way west.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Looks like NWS is around 24:1 Ratios. And the heaviest should be up by Fargo on the Models.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Okay, but last Tuesday, they had "low confidence" in their forecast. Everyone bailed and we ended up with 3-5",by the time it was all over.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

24:1 @ .2" is 2.5", 1-3" forecast.


----------



## SSS Inc.

What are we all thinking....Has anyone checked Novak yet??

Edit: Just did. He says about 1". I'd buy that before 3". Can't wait til I can see on the Radar.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1730875 said:


> What are we all thinking....Has anyone checked Novak yet??


Guarantee he googles his name and these posts come up.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1730874 said:


> 24:1 @ .2" is 2.5", 1-3" forecast.


It is??

The highest precip I see for the metro is about .07" If we get .2" we will all have 4-5" of snow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1730878 said:


> Guarantee he googles his name and these posts come up.


I bet he does.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1730881 said:


> It is??
> 
> The highest precip I see for the metro is about .07" If we get .2" we will all have 4-5" of snow.


Holy math skills.

I can't even do basic math anymore??

Maybe I DO need to call it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1730894 said:


> Holy math skills.
> 
> I can't even do basic math anymore??
> 
> Maybe I DO need to call it.


Don't worry about it. I thought maybe I had been calculating wrong all these years. I feel better now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

36,000 !!!!!!!ussmileyflag


----------



## SSS Inc.

SSS Inc.;1730899 said:


> 36,000 !!!!!!!ussmileyflag


You missed it idiot.


----------



## TKLAWN

:redbouncepurplebou we're coming!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I blame it on no longer making casino runs.

I used to be a master at multiplying credits x .01, .02 and .05.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

At least I got someone coming out to buy 7 rolls of dripline from me. Spring must be right around the corner???


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1730881 said:


> It is??
> 
> The highest precip I see for the metro is about .07" If we get .2" we will all have 4-5" of snow.


Looks like NWS is at .1" at 26:1; or 2.6"... the models have less moisture and at 25:1 put out maybe an inch...



LwnmwrMan22;1730838 said:


> Even myself. Any other time, I wouldn't need to be home to help get my dad to the doctor. But it's this ONE day, when EVERYONE else has issues this ONE day.


I know what you mean... not that i'm at the extent you are, but we don't have daycare tomorrow and I planned on spending the day with my little guy... just one day... was really looking forward to it... for that reason I hope I get a half inch or less... and I hope all of you guys get as much or as little as you'd like...


----------



## qualitycut

Yuhas said snow after 4, 1-3 and that was it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1730913 said:


> Looks like NWS is at .1" at 26:1; or 2.6"... the models have less moisture and at 25:1 put out maybe an inch...
> 
> I know what you mean... not that i'm at the extent you are, but we don't have daycare tomorrow and I planned on spending the day with my little guy... just one day... was really looking forward to it... for that reason I hope I get a half inch or less... and I hope all of you guys get as much or as little as you'd like...


Got an idea.

For you guys that don't hit your 1.5"+ triggers....come out and plow mine.

We will load up the snow, haul it to your sites, use my leaf loader or find a wood chipper and push the snow through, feathering it out on your properties for tomorrow night. Win/win!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Channel 11 says 1" And tomorrow is the day to go to the Dog park. Ok.


----------



## qualitycut

11 said 4-5 done by 10 1.2 on map


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

F'n A. Look at the Midwest radar. Blob is starting to curl to f'n I90, top side starting to expand out.

Christ Almighty! Quality.... Can I get your shoveler guy to put $10,000 on the Broncos for me??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1730931 said:


> 11 said 4-5 done by 10 1.2 on map


Um... 4-5? What, chicken wings? Inches? Starting?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1730932 said:


> F'n A. Look at the Midwest radar. Blob is starting to curl to f'n I90, top side starting to expand out.
> 
> Christ Almighty! Quality.... Can I get your shoveler guy to put $10,000 on the Broncos for me??


I already tried I should have sent money with him.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1730928 said:


> Channel 11 says 1" And tomorrow is the day to go to the Dog park. Ok.


They really said go to the dog park tomorrow? Like the weather person?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1730933 said:


> Um... 4-5? What, chicken wings? Inches? Starting?


Starting.........


----------



## TKLAWN

Jeez the news is really ******** today. Wedding insurance?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1730935 said:


> They really said go to the dog park tomorrow? Like the weather person?


Yep. She said tomorrow will be a great day to brush a little snow and go to the dog park.

For the record I hate Dog Parks.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1730947 said:


> Yep. She said tomorrow will be a great day to brush a little snow and go to the dog park.
> 
> For the record I hate Dog Parks.


I have 2 dogs never been to one, the backyard is plenty for them.


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1730928 said:


> Channel 11 says 1" And tomorrow is the day to go to the Dog park. Ok.


She was looking good though. Lower case d.


----------



## qualitycut

I just want to watch part 2 of the Klondike


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1730954 said:


> She was looking good though. Lower case d.


Yes she was.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1730955 said:


> I just want to watch part 2 of the Klondike


When is it on?

And yeah she was looking cute today.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1730959 said:


> When is it on?
> 
> And yeah she was looking cute today.


8pm tonight


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1730962 said:


> 8pm tonight


Thanks. I didn't realize it would be a three day in a row kind of event.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1730931 said:


> 11 said 4-5 done by 10 1.2 on map


They said 4-5? Inches?!

Edit: nevermind... saw your answer... gonna give me a heart attack!


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;1730954 said:


> She was looking good though. Lower case d.


Who was it, Laura?


----------



## TKLAWN

cbservicesllc;1730974 said:


> Who was it, Laura?


Yes Sir! ..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Laura doesn't do it for me.

Lauren DOES, until she talks and I can't figure out the speech thing, but it bugs me.

I don't mind dog parks.

I DO mind when people have taken the dog TO the park, and I'm trimming around a tree and splash a fresh pile across my face.


----------



## TKLAWN

Nice robbery up in Stacy I see. What's going on up there?


----------



## CityGuy

Morning boys. Boss says put the iron on. So that tells me more than 2in. coming. Will try to get more info on what he sees


----------



## CityGuy

Northern Indiana is getting hammered again. Reports near Gary of 24 in. Yes 2 feet of snow.


----------



## unit28

Heavies stay south some north too,
And guessing. little for me.

One grandson sick __H1N1

LATER DUDES...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1730980 said:


> Nice robbery up in Stacy I see. What's going on up there?


Where'd you see that?


----------



## skorum03

Hamelfire;1730983 said:


> Northern Indiana is getting hammered again. Reports near Gary of 24 in. Yes 2 feet of snow.


That sounds miserable. 1 foot is fine. 2 feet. No no.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1730980 said:


> Nice robbery up in Stacy I see. What's going on up there?


Lwnmrr needs a new plow


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1730986 said:


> Where'd you see that?


http://www.myfoxtwincities.com/stor...-on-snowmobile-after-robbing-stacy-minn-store


----------



## CityGuy

Congrats SSS on getting 36000.

Congrats all on page 1800


----------



## CityGuy

I am happy to report that I had my last cig last night. So far the chantex seems to be working. I have been eating altoids all day just to keep my mouth full and been trying to keep myself as busy as I can. 

1/2 Day 1 No smoke.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1730991 said:


> http://www.myfoxtwincities.com/stor...-on-snowmobile-after-robbing-stacy-minn-store


Found it.

It sucks.

That's my station I use. Mom and pop, great guy.

About 15 years ago they were robbed and the cashier was executed.

Just sucks.


----------



## OC&D

1"-3" by 2AM per NWS. That would be fine.....as long as it's actually done by 2AM.

On a different note, I'm not real excited about the home inspection I have at 2 this afternoon, it's still -7 out there.  At least the roof portion is off the table given the snow and ice and potential damage to the roof.


----------



## CityGuy

OC&D;1731001 said:


> 1"-3" by 2AM per NWS. That would be fine.....as long as it's actually done by 2AM.
> 
> On a different note, I'm not real excited about the home inspection I have at 2 this afternoon, it's still -7 out there.  At least the roof portion is off the table given the snow and ice and potential damage to the roof.


You an inspector in MN?


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Right Now
Today TonightSunnyPM Snow ShowersSnow Showers Early
-8°F
FEELS LIKE -24°
5°
HIGH
1°
LOW
Sunny
Bitterly cold.
PM Snow Showers
Snow Showers Early
Past 24-hr Precip:
0 in

Today
Chance of Snow
30%

Tonight
Chance of Snow
70%
Past 24 Hours Snow:
0 in
Snowfall:

Tonight
<1 in

Less than 1" TWC....not much confidence.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

And nothing but partly cloudy and 4 degrees tomorrow on their site.
No mention at all of snow...after midnight. hmmmmm...


----------



## OC&D

Hamelfire;1730995 said:


> I am happy to report that I had my last cig last night. So far the chantex seems to be working. I have been eating altoids all day just to keep my mouth full and been trying to keep myself as busy as I can.
> 
> 1/2 Day 1 No smoke.


Good luck. I tried Chantix several years ago and I had some crazy dreams on that stuff. Thumbs Up My wife had to quit taking it....the dreams weren't so awesome for her.

FYI, last time I had my DOT physical, the doctor asked if I was on any medication. I replied that I wasn't on any, though I was considering taking Chantix again for smoking cessation. She told me that Chantix and Zyban are both restricted drugs. In other words, they disqualify you from commercial driving. She said if I told her that I was currently taking either of those drugs, she wouldn't be able to give me a new health card. Granted this probably doesn't apply to you, since you're of the Chosen People (i.e. public employees, exempt from everything).


----------



## CityGuy

OC&D;1731008 said:


> Good luck. I tried Chantix several years ago and I had some crazy dreams on that stuff. Thumbs Up My wife had to quit taking it....the dreams weren't so awesome for her.
> 
> FYI, last time I had my DOT physical, the doctor asked if I was on any medication. I replied that I wasn't on any, though I was considering taking Chantix again for smoking cessation. She told me that Chantix and Zyban are both restricted drugs. In other words, they disqualify you from commercial driving. She said if I told her that I was currently taking either of those drugs, she wouldn't be able to give me a new health card. Granted this probably doesn't apply to you, since you're of the Chosen People (i.e. public employees, exempt from everything).


Good to know. I still have to report it to my boss because it is a controlled substance and with random drug tests at any time we also have to carry the prescription paperwork with us at all times.


----------



## OC&D

Hamelfire;1731002 said:


> You an inspector in MN?


I'm a home inspector. I inspect homes for buyers of real estate. I'm not a building inspector for construction. I'm also a real estate broker, but I don't do inspections for my own clients....for obvious reasons.


----------



## CityGuy

OC&D;1731010 said:


> I'm a home inspector. I inspect homes for buyers of real estate. I'm not a building inspector for construction. I'm also a real estate broker, but I don't do inspections for my own clients....for obvious reasons.


I am going to pm you a question. Had an issue with the house over the weekend and want an inspectors input.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Things are slowly looking up.

Driver 2 found day care. He doesn't need to go to work until 5 pm tomorrow night, then will be available about 3 hours after that. He's a high end hair stylist, doesn't go in unless he has appointments already scheduled.

Talked to an old employee and he's available with his truck.

I'll sub him, he doesn't pad hours.

Got a call from a client I was working for last year.

They didn't end up doing their own plowing this year.

And instead of 3 they have 5.

Doesn't matter when I do them, basically fields they need opened up.

Hourly rate from when I leave the house to when I get home.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Now if that snow will just stay to the west this ONE time.


----------



## OC&D

Hamelfire;1731013 said:


> I am going to pm you a question. Had an issue with the house over the weekend and want an inspectors input.


Copy that. I've gotta leave in about 5 minutes, but I'll get back with you later on it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1731015 said:


> Now if that snow will just stay to the west this ONE time.


Now that you posted this on here it won't


----------



## CityGuy

OC&D;1731020 said:


> Copy that. I've gotta leave in about 5 minutes, but I'll get back with you later on it.


Sounds good its lengthy but detailed. IF you need more let me know. And no hurry.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1731015 said:


> Now if that snow will just stay to the west this ONE time.


4 showed it going e ne of the cities


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1731028 said:


> 4 showed it going e ne of the cities


Not last night


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1731022 said:


> Now that you posted this on here it won't


I know..... I know....


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1731015 said:


> Now if that snow will just stay to the west this ONE time.


I think the stuff to the west will dissipate. Nothing is supposed to get into Iowa. Our stuff, although light should be coming down straight down 94. But of course I could be way wrong.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1731032 said:


> I think the stuff to the west will dissipate. Nothing is supposed to get into Iowa. Our stuff, although light should be coming down straight down 94. But of course I could be way wrong.


Yeah, just like the last two.

It looks on radar to be shooting past us. Then it starts to move east (like it's starting to now) and then just keeps redeveloping on the top side, rather than just continuing to travel southward.

Instead of the definite north to south movement it has now, it starts and then only moves west to east, while wrapping the top back around, basically counter clockwise.


----------



## BossPlow614

ryde307;1729144 said:


> I am assuming no. That is why he is unhappy now, but when it happened he thought he still had a chance.


Yes sir.

On the way home now, it is cold out. -25 degrees this morning. I know we didnt get much snow if anything because otherwise I'd have a ton of voicemails from angry clients.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Hamelfire;1730995 said:


> I am happy to report that I had my last cig last night. So far the chantex seems to be working. I have been eating altoids all day just to keep my mouth full and been trying to keep myself as busy as I can.
> 
> 1/2 Day 1 No smoke.


The wife did the chantex 6-7years ago and it worked for her. She said you can smoke while taking it but it makes them taste like crap, not sure how they taste good but I've never smoked


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well good. Just checked the hourlies, we have lost a full inch off of our forecast. 

Problem with that??? 3 am last storm NWS posted a couple times with me that they didn't think Chisago would get 2" total. We had 2" by 7 am.


----------



## BossPlow614

Btw, did I miss anything?


----------



## CityGuy

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1731040 said:


> The wife did the chantex 6-7years ago and it worked for her. She said you can smoke while taking it but it makes them taste like crap, not sure how they taste good but I've never smoked


Been there. Last weekend I would get the urge and get about 2 puffs into it and had to throw it out. The taste was unbelievably bad.


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1731044 said:


> Btw, did I miss anything?


only 10 or so pages of good stuff to read


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1731048 said:


> only 10 or so pages of good stuff to read


Such as????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1731044 said:


> Btw, did I miss anything?


Just the pic someone posted of you. Scavenger hunt. You can find it.


----------



## DDB

FWIW... NWS just lowered my totals for tonight from 1"-2" to "less then 1" possible"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

DDB;1731056 said:


> FWIW... NWS just lowered my totals for tonight from 1"-2" to "less then 1" possible"


They have dropped mine from 1-3" for everything from St. Paul north to 1-2".

But instead of mainly before 11 pm, it's now mainly before 3 am....so here we go again....


----------



## TKLAWN

DDB;1731056 said:


> FWIW... NWS just lowered my totals for tonight from 1"-2" to "less then 1" possible"


Hope they are right.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1731059 said:


> They have dropped mine from 1-3" for everything from St. Paul north to 1-2".
> 
> But instead of mainly before 11 pm, it's now mainly before 3 am....so here we go again....


I'm at 1-2" tonight with 1/2" late afternoon today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Thought I'd be nice and clean up around the mailbox for the mailman.

Knocked my own mailbox over.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1731066 said:


> Thought I'd be nice and clean up around the mailbox for the mailman.
> 
> Knocked my own mailbox over.


Sorry but that's funny.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

I'm sure the word will get out sooner or later but a little birdy told me salt will be jumping to $125/ton


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1731068 said:


> Sorry but that's funny.


At least I had the cordless drill in the truck from working on this ramp.


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1731073 said:


> I'm sure the word will get out sooner or later but a little birdy told me salt will be jumping to $125/ton


Gertens has a lot under contract still.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Watching the Midwest radar, the snow won't cross I90 in SD.

Gonna be like Pong, bounce off the bottom wall and come right back at us.

Get your paddle ready.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1730932 said:


> F'n A. Look at the Midwest radar. Blob is starting to curl to f'n I90, top side starting to expand out.
> 
> Christ Almighty! Quality.... Can I get your shoveler guy to put $10,000 on the Broncos for me??


I am heading to Phoenix and Vegas next week for the superbowl. Send me the money on PayPal and I will make the bets for you.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1731100 said:


> I am heading to Phoenix and Vegas next week for the superbowl. Send me the money on PayPal and I will make the bets for you.


Hmmmm.... Is ryde in the circle.... The circle of trust....


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1731044 said:


> Btw, did I miss anything?


Just some hot older chicks on the back of a snowmobile. No big deal


----------



## TKLAWN

Ryde did you ever figure out your sled?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oops...pops is on his way home. Better put the finishing touches on this Ramp.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1731103 said:


> Hmmmm.... Is ryde in the circle.... The circle of trust....


Line is Denver by 3 or close to it.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1731066 said:


> Thought I'd be nice and clean up around the mailbox for the mailman.
> 
> Knocked my own mailbox over.


Ive hit mine twice this year. Im gonna have to replace the post and the box. Doh


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1731066 said:


> Thought I'd be nice and clean up around the mailbox for the mailman.
> 
> Knocked my own mailbox over.


Ahhh, the road to hell is paved with good intentions...


----------



## BossPlow614

Found that picture, very funny. We did not ride two up at all. Just switched off and we spent all yesterday tearing up the lake, a couple feet of fresh powder was awesome to ride in.


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1731120 said:


> Found that picture, very funny. We did not ride two up at all. Just switched off and we spent all yesterday tearing up the lake, a couple feet of fresh powder was awesome to ride in.


Tearing up or getting stuck?


----------



## BossPlow614

I never got stuck. Ive been racing motocross for 14 years, I know how to keep momentum when cornering.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ramp is done, my dad is home.

Big smile on both my parents' faces.


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1731148 said:


> I never got stuck. Ive been racing motocross for 14 years, I know how to keep momentum when cornering.


I can't wait to get my new bike this spring. Although I am enjoying my new sled


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1731149 said:


> Ramp is done, my dad is home.
> 
> Big smile on both my parents' faces.


That turned out really good. Glad to hear he is home and happy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Watch the local radar. Starting to bounce back towards the city by Mankato now.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1731149 said:


> Ramp is done, my dad is home.
> 
> Big smile on both my parents' faces.


Awesome. Glad to hear.


----------



## BossPlow614

Polarismalibu;1731150 said:


> I can't wait to get my new bike this spring. Although I am enjoying my new sled


What will you be getting?

I need to buy land & a house as well as pay off some student loans as well as some other loans prior to spoiling myself with a new bike.


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1731157 said:


> What will you be getting?
> 
> I need to buy land & a house as well as pay off some student loans as well as some other loans prior to spoiling myself with a new bike.


I haven't decided on what I want yet. I had a yz250f for a few years I'm looking at the new yz450f or the ktm 450 sx-f


----------



## SnowGuy73

-1, breezy, overcast. 

Chaska. 

14:39


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1731149 said:


> Ramp is done, my dad is home.
> 
> Big smile on both my parents' faces.


Excellent job!


----------



## BossPlow614

Polarismalibu;1731160 said:


> I haven't decided on what I want yet. I had a yz250f for a few years I'm looking at the new yz450f or the ktm 450 sx-f


Are you planning on racing at all? If so the 450s will rip your arms off lol.


----------



## qualitycut

Ch 4 had it mainly north east. I dont see it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1731165 said:


> Are you planning on racing at all? If so the 450s will rip your arms off lol.


It would only rip my arms off for the first day. My new sled felt like that the first day I got it too. I'm planning on getting back into racing bikes in the summer and snowcross in the winter.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1731167 said:


> Ch 4 had it mainly north east. I dont see it.


Looking at the radar that doesn't look north or east...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1731167 said:


> Ch 4 had it mainly north east. I dont see it.


The snow is developing by Detroit Lakes as we speak.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dave Dahl says 3:30 start, should be done by 10, then clearing. 1-2".

Just reported on am1500. Nothing mentioned for tomorrow.


----------



## millsaps118

BossPlow614;1731148 said:


> I never got stuck. Ive been racing motocross for 14 years, I know how to keep momentum when cornering.


I've been riding/racing moto since I was 10 and plowing for over 17yrs...getting stuck happens to the best of us 

***Note our S250 stuck at the end of the street (operator has 12+yrs plowing) I was on my way to go rescue..LOL. This all happened last Saturday


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1731174 said:


> Dave Dahl says 3:30 start, should be done by 10, then clearing. 1-2".
> 
> Just reported on am1500. Nothing mentioned for tomorrow.


That would be good enough of an end time.


----------



## qualitycut

millsaps118;1731179 said:


> I've been riding/racing moto since I was 10 and plowing for over 17yrs...getting stuck happens to the best of us
> 
> ***Note our S250 stuck at the end of the street (operator has 12+yrs plowing) I was on my way to go rescue..LOL. This all happened last Saturday


Ha that's funny right there.


----------



## BossPlow614

millsaps118;1731179 said:


> I've been riding/racing moto since I was 10 and plowing for over 17yrs...getting stuck happens to the best of us
> 
> ***Note our S250 stuck at the end of the street (operator has 12+yrs plowing) I was on my way to go rescue..LOL. This all happened last Saturday


Turf Enterprise Inc .... now I know who you are, I see your trucks around the NW metro all the time.

And Polaris, wait until it's the second moto and your class is the last race in the order & the track rough as can be and it's 100 degrees & humid. Your entire body will be sore for about 2 days.


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1731197 said:


> Turf Enterprise Inc .... now I know who you are, I see your trucks around the NW metro all the time.
> 
> And Polaris, wait until it's the second moto and your class is the last race in the order & the track rough as can be and it's 100 degrees & humid. Your entire body will be sore for about 2 days.


I'm sore all summer long anyway, between work and wakeboarding I'm used to it. It's worth being a little sore to have fun.


----------



## qualitycut

Just got a call to take over a large account, I skew why they are switching and they said the company can't keep up with it. Reliable does it. Sounds kinda sketchy to me


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1731204 said:


> Just got a call to take over a large account, I skew why they are switching and they said the company can't keep up with it. Reliable does it. Sounds kinda sketchy to me


Lawnmwr might be looking to expand south. Is it close to 35E?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1731149 said:


> Ramp is done, my dad is home.
> 
> Big smile on both my parents' faces.


Nice work!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1731207 said:


> Lawnmwr might be looking to expand south. Is it close to 35E?


I already picked up 5 more stops today.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1731204 said:


> Just got a call to take over a large account, I skew why they are switching and they said the company can't keep up with it. Reliable does it. Sounds kinda sketchy to me


I think they are not telling you the entire story behind that one. I find it hard to believe reliable can't handle it. They have back up guys for there back up guys.


----------



## cbservicesllc

millsaps118;1731179 said:


> I've been riding/racing moto since I was 10 and plowing for over 17yrs...getting stuck happens to the best of us
> 
> ***Note our S250 stuck at the end of the street (operator has 12+yrs plowing) I was on my way to go rescue..LOL. This all happened last Saturday


Oh dear... that's a lot worse than my stuck bobcat yesterday morning... thanks for making me feel better!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1731204 said:


> Just got a call to take over a large account, I skew why they are switching and they said the company can't keep up with it. Reliable does it. Sounds kinda sketchy to me


Reliable is getting smaller by the day.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1731218 said:


> Reliable is getting smaller by the day.


They have a loader, a skid and a truck or two on site when plowing.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1731225 said:


> They have a loader, a skid and a truck or two on site when plowing.


You got this. 

Must be a big site.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1731226 said:


> You got this.


What are you trying to get quality to do??

SSS.... is it over?

Or is it going to blow up on top of us?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1731225 said:


> They have a loader, a skid and a truck or two on site when plowing.


I meant the company itself not the scope of accounts they have.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1731227 said:


> What are you trying to get quality to do??


I figured he can get a bunch of subs together and go after it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Light flakes here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1731225 said:


> They have a loader, a skid and a truck or two on site when plowing.


Dump the loader, the skid and add a pickup. You will cut the hours in 1/2 And won't have subs padding hours.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1731228 said:


> I might the company itself not the scope of accounts they have.


Correct, lots of subs


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1731230 said:


> Light flakes here


Dahl was right then.. West metro at 3:30.


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1731218 said:


> Reliable is getting smaller by the day.


They were on the top 100 for 2012, we'll find out in a couple months if they're on the list again.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1731227 said:


> What are you trying to get quality to do??
> 
> SSS.... is it over?
> 
> Or is it going to blow up on top of us?


I never really thought this would do anything. Still not sure what all the 1-3" forecasts were all about. Maybe that stuff in Canada will hit us.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1731235 said:


> I never really thought this would do anything. Still not sure what all the 1-3" forecasts were all about. Maybe that stuff in Canada will hit us.


Yeah but it's all mainly before 1 am or so. I would imagine the 1/2" for tomorrow was the CAnada stuff coming down.


----------



## qualitycut

Lets just say its a national company who called me, they have a pre determined price for each amount of snow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1731239 said:


> Lets just say its a national company who called me, they have a pre determined price for each amount of snow.


Ooooooh... just be careful...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1731243 said:


> Ooooooh... just be careful...


I'm not touching it. It sounded sketchy on the phone then after getting the spec sheet and Googleing them I'm good


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1731244 said:


> I'm not touching it. It sounded sketchy on the phone then after getting the spec sheet and Googleing them I'm good


It would be fun to know what they are paying.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Flakes in **** rapids, I think I've counted 13 but still flakes


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1731250 said:


> It would be fun to know what they are paying.


It does 1.5-3, 3.1-6 ect


----------



## ryde307

post the prices.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1731255 said:


> post the prices.


Do it! Do it!! Do it!!!


----------



## ryde307

Reliable has a ton of people but it is how you manage the people that can become the problem. You could have 1000 accounts and 2000 pieces of equipment out but if you can manage it all properly your going to start going backwards. On the same note your guaranteed to lose a few. It's just how things go.


----------



## unit28

ok...what's this balogny from NWS?

LONGER RANGE MODELS OF THE CFS /CLIMATE FORECAST SYSTEM/ OVER THE
PAST WEEK HAS A SIMILAR DEPICTION OF *THE COLD PATTERN CONTINUING
THRU THE MIDDLE OF FEBRUARY.*

was posted at 330 NWs dscs.

Their dumb looking weather illustration says
Hey at least February looks warmer

I don't get the joke


----------



## qualitycut

1.5-3=995
3.1-6=1100
6.1-9=1800
9.1-12=2500
12+ 200 per inch over
Salt 400


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1731262 said:


> 1.5-3=995
> 3.1-6=1100
> 6.1-9=1800
> 9.1-12=2500
> 12+ 200 per inch over
> Salt 400


How big is the lot? Sidewalks too?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1731261 said:


> ok...what's this balogny from NWS?
> 
> LONGER RANGE MODELS OF THE CFS /CLIMATE FORECAST SYSTEM/ OVER THE
> PAST WEEK HAS A SIMILAR DEPICTION OF *THE COLD PATTERN CONTINUING
> THRU THE MIDDLE OF FEBRUARY.*
> 
> was posted at 330 NWs dscs.
> 
> Their dumb looking weather illustration says
> Hey at least February looks warmer
> 
> I don't get the joke


Maybe because February is naturally warmer?

That while it's going to be colder than normal, at least February is normally warmer than January, so it won't be as cold??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1731262 said:


> 1.5-3=995
> 3.1-6=1100
> 6.1-9=1800
> 9.1-12=2500
> 12+ 200 per inch over
> Salt 400


I'm gonna say 3 acres.


----------



## djagusch

unit28;1731261 said:


> ok...what's this balogny from NWS?
> 
> LONGER RANGE MODELS OF THE CFS /CLIMATE FORECAST SYSTEM/ OVER THE
> PAST WEEK HAS A SIMILAR DEPICTION OF *THE COLD PATTERN CONTINUING
> THRU THE MIDDLE OF FEBRUARY.*
> 
> was posted at 330 NWs dscs.
> 
> Their dumb looking weather illustration says
> Hey at least February looks warmer
> 
> I don't get the joke


This is a quote for NWS FB page "Temperatures look below average for February, actually. But, the averages for February are so much higher than January that we are confident that February will be warmer than January."

Unit whats your prediction for your place? Snowing yet. Radar does not look impressive but the ratio's need to be high.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Is that our snow now by Grand Forks?

And I'm pretty sure SSS said no snow for Iowa.

And if you watch the Midwest radar, you can see the backside of the light light snow going across Minnesota. That HAS to be what everyone thought would be 1-3". But it didn't get large enough ratios.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1731262 said:


> 1.5-3=995
> 3.1-6=1100
> 6.1-9=1800
> 9.1-12=2500
> 12+ 200 per inch over
> Salt 400


Since you're not doing it and we're all armchair quarterbacking, what's the site?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1731269 said:


> This is a quote for NWS FB page "Temperatures look below average for February, actually. But, the averages for February are so much higher than January that we are confident that February will be warmer than January."
> 
> Unit whats your prediction for your place? Snowing yet. Radar does not look impressive but the ratio's need to be high.


Look above, told you I know what's going on after 20 years.


----------



## qualitycut

I think its closer to 6 acres


----------



## Greenery

Finally got my ps4

Target in medina has 4 left for anyone. Interested


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1731272 said:


> Since you're not doing it and we're all armchair quarterbacking, what's the site?


Movie theatre in inver grove


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1731262 said:


> 1.5-3=995
> 3.1-6=1100
> 6.1-9=1800
> 9.1-12=2500
> 12+ 200 per inch over
> Salt 400


Since you're not doing it and we're all armchair quarterbacking, what's the site?

EDIT: why is mobile so F'd up... didnt mean to post twice...


----------



## unit28

alot of NDAK under winter advisory


for blowing snow

acc 1-2"


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1731289 said:


> alot of NDAK under winter advisory
> 
> for blowing snow
> 
> acc 1-2"


What's st Paul getting


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1731267 said:


> Maybe because February is naturally warmer?
> 
> That while it's going to be colder than normal, at least February is normally warmer than January, so it won't be as cold??


maybe I took it wrong

Looks like the discs say continuing current cold pattern

Glad to hear your dad's back

nice that you can check the ramp off the to do list

Also on the mailbox
I charged $50 for replacements.
During our extreme snowfall we had that went into all time acc recrds,
I did a few of them from city pushing curbs back that year.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1731274 said:


> Look above, told you I know what's going on after 20 years.


took that long eh?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Detroit Lakes..... Here comes our snow.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1731290 said:


> What's st Paul getting


1-2"
on zones,

fluff factor will keep it on the high side,
but...
we need some precip to do it


----------



## ryde307

That site looks like it is around 8 Acres. It doesn't look bad to plow.


----------



## ryde307

I figured it should be anywhere between $1200-$1600 for 1-3" an around double for salt.
Now how many people are going to call the theater and try to get it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1731308 said:


> I figured it should be anywhere between $1200-$1600 for 1-3" an around double for salt.
> Now how many people are going to call the theater and try to get it.


Where is it???


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light snow here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

New graphicast basically covers me a djagusch. That's it.


----------



## ryde307

Is anyone looking to buy a permagreen. We have a triumph with 250 hours. Well maintained.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1731311 said:


> Where is it???


5567 Bishop Ave, Inver Grove Heights, MN 55076


----------



## millsaps118

Light snow here in Elk River, just enough to dust the ground and still falling


----------



## unit28

new story,
shrt trm graphi-cast is up.....


Light snow will move across the area through the evening hours, with accumulations between a dusting and 2 inches expected.


----------



## ryde307

Light snow in Hopkins


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

A dusting to 2" wtf is that?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1731334 said:


> A dusting to 2" wtf is that?


Look at the graphicast map, pretty explanatory.

NE metro 2", s / w less with dusting around Will mar.


----------



## unit28

it's gonna split

we'd be lucky to see an inch here


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1731302 said:


> That site looks like it is around 8 Acres. It doesn't look bad to plow.


Kicker is you need to start at 1.5 so if you get 2.5 and your plowing twice you still only get paid for the one time and shoveling is included in that price


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1731337 said:


> Look at the graphicast map, pretty explanatory.
> 
> NE metro 2", s / w less with dusting around Will mar.


Saw it now, I was just sitting down to eat and saw the dusting-2" and thought that was for the metro


----------



## TKLAWN

What the heck is Ian talking about. What an idiot.


----------



## cbservicesllc

I always love when they show the radar and then their future cast/micro cast/maxi cast/super awesome cast transports the snow several hundred miles for the immediate time period...


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1731278 said:


> I think its closer to 6 acres


I'd do it for those prices. Salt is a different story. I must be a lowballer. Lucky for you guys we don't want to be the biggest snow company around. Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1731349 said:


> Kicker is you need to start at 1.5 so if you get 2.5 and your plowing twice you still only get paid for the one time and shoveling is included in that price


Who's watching at 2 a.m.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1731370 said:


> I'd do it for those prices. Salt is a different story. I must be a lowballer. Lucky for you guys we don't want to be the biggest snow company around. Thumbs Up


Its bigger and the SPEC sheet says you only get paid once per snowfall but need to plow every 1.5 so in other words stay there all storm for the set price


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1731371 said:


> Who's watching at 2 a.m.


Well that wouldn't be an issue but if its snowing befroe 9am 
And past that


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Clear spots.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1731373 said:


> Its bigger and the SPEC sheet says you only get paid once per snowfall but need to plow every 1.5 so in other words stay there all storm for the set price


I just measured it on Sattelite. About 45,000 sq. Yards. With all the equipment Reliable had there and the storms we have had how did they not keep up??

I'd still do it for those prices.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1731383 said:


> I just measured it on Sattelite. About 45,000 sq. Yards. With all the equipment Reliable had there and the storms we have had how did they not keep up??
> 
> I'd still do it for those prices.


Its more of the not getting paid I'm worried about


----------



## Greenery

SSS Inc.;1731383 said:


> I just measured it on Sattelite. About 45,000 sq. Yards. With all the equipment Reliable had there and the storms we have had how did they not keep up??
> 
> I'd still do it for those prices.


Sorry, I already got it. I offered to do it for half those prices.

I have an extra old beat up truck to stick there I just have to do some welding on the mount and patch a couple holes,currently I think more snow flows through the mold board than it pushes. Also i'm looking for a sub or two, $30 per hour should cover them.

Salt, I always grab extra from my daily McD's stop so those prices should work.

I suppose I should at least look at a sat image before the next snow fall.

By the way any snow in the forecast?


----------



## ryde307

I dont think plowing all storm is a huge problem. You basically have to anyways. How they didn't keep up I have no idea.
As a sub I would do it for those prices also. I didn't include sidewalks when pricing though. I also planned on all the snow to specific spots not just push it anywhere you can. I like neat looking parking lots with a few main piles.


----------



## CleanCutL&S

Big flakes in minnetonka


----------



## ryde307

Does anyone think we will get 3/4" tonight?


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1731395 said:


> I dont think plowing all storm is a huge problem. You basically have to anyways. How they didn't keep up I have no idea.
> As a sub I would do it for those prices also. I didn't include sidewalks when pricing though. I also planned on all the snow to specific spots not just push it anywhere you can. I like neat looking parking lots with a few main piles.


What equipment would you use


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1731398 said:


> Does anyone think we will get 3/4" tonight?


Not sure now. It keeps growing right to the west of us. Snowing pretty good here now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1731413 said:


> Not sure now. It keeps growing right to the west of us. Snowing pretty good here now.


That's what I see too.


----------



## fozzy

greenery;1731392 said:


> Sorry, I already got it. I offered to do it for half those prices.
> 
> I have an extra old beat up truck to stick there I just have to do some welding on the mount and patch a couple holes,currently I think more snow flows through the mold board than it pushes. Also i'm looking for a sub or two, $30 per hour should cover them.
> 
> Salt, I always grab extra from my daily McD's stop so those prices should work.
> 
> I suppose I should at least look at a sat image before the next snow fall.
> 
> By the way any snow in the forecast?


How did bird get in here?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

See how the snow is moving straight east now??

The main energy???


----------



## qualitycut

I just made buffalo chicken meatloaf, was really good


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1731416 said:


> That's what I see too.


According to the radar I'm not even really in it yet.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I bet we get 2"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1731429 said:


> I bet we get 2"


Schaeffer said the models have shown any thing from a dusting to 1.7".


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Future cast of TWC show it's out of here by 8:30 and the second wave
comes through at 10 or so 12 but it follows 94 west to east perfectly in line with the highway. Missing West Suburbs, but hitting north of metro and east.
looks like a bust for the second wave for us westerners. Snowing OK here
Minnetonka/ Wayzata light fluffy. Maybe get 1/2 at this rate.


----------



## qualitycut

I dont even think its snowing here


----------



## OC&D

I've got a dusting here with flurries currently.

Should I really go hang the plow? Are we really going to see even 1"?!?

Maybe I'll hang the plow and then make a liquor store run just so all of my bases are covered.


----------



## unit28

By the time I can post off the main computer.....&&#%!%!&&@&!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Huge fluffy flakes in Stacy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'll have an inch by 8.


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;1731402 said:


> What equipment would you use


Personally a loader a skid and our salt truck has a plow. Skid trunks curbs and feeds the loader. Then trims the back and the salt truck finishes while skid and loader finish the front. Salt at the end. Salt price is to low and didn't include walks.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I've been bumped to 1-3".


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1731429 said:


> I bet we get 2"


Not unless something changes... heavy dusting here and this first wave is pretty much wrapping up...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

F'n figures.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1731467 said:


> I've been bumped to 1-3".


I'm at 1-2


----------



## unit28

snow will converge...after the streamline divergence

snow coming up from the south and snow also moving along the northland will merge East

hard to see but I had to digggggggg

someone played on the main cmptr now it's jacked up

earlier special wthr statements dlth said 1-3 and chn said nothing for acc snow.

that was special weather statement

you'll see baning after the convergence past cntrl.

snow hitts the big lake and wraps, drops south and bam....


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1731464 said:


> Personally a loader a skid and our salt truck has a plow. Skid trunks curbs and feeds the loader. Then trims the back and the salt truck finishes while skid and loader finish the front. Salt at the end. Salt price is to low and didn't include walks.


That's what they had loader, truck, skid.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1731472 said:


> snow will converge...after the streamline divergence
> 
> snow coming up from the south and snow also moving along the northland will merge East
> 
> hard to see but I had to digggggggg
> 
> someone played on the main cmptr now it's jacked up
> 
> earlier special wthr statements dlth said 1-3 and chn said nothing for acc snow.
> 
> that was special weather statement
> 
> you'll see baning after the convergence past cntrl.
> 
> snow hitts the big lake and wraps, drops south and bam....


I think your Emmeril impression is too far west.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You can see the metro snow, Detroit Lakes snow and Duluth snow all heading straight to Forest Lake. Literally on the big radar.


----------



## unit28

merging ....now


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1731481 said:


> You can see the metro snow, Detroit Lakes snow and Duluth snow all heading straight to Forest Lake. Literally on the big radar.


If I dont get any snow and your guys are still out I could help ya out if needed.


----------



## unit28

can watch how metro {south snow} moved and expanded N,
into DLth band that's now going south...

http://weather.cod.edu/satrad/index.php


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We had Chili for dinner. I'm running my trucks to fuel them up.

Hope the guys are dressed warm cause they'll be plowing with the windows down.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1731489 said:


> If I dont get any snow and your guys are still out I could help ya out if needed.


Thanks quality. Court guy is now going to plow part of the night.

We are heading out at midnight. Should have a large portion done before everyone bails. Then fill in the townhomes.

If you southern guys aren't getting snow, that'll help keep everyone up here.

If the snow stays north of Lino Lakes we should be good.


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;1731473 said:


> That's what they had loader, truck, skid.


I know and I believe it is plenty. I know they said they couldn't keep up but it could be for a million reasons not just equipment choice. Ideally 2 skids and a loader would be there but I think that is overkill and hard to reqoup your money.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Quality... I got a skid I'll sell ya for that lot.


----------



## unit28

that didn't work soo..
a better pic of the convergence

edit:.....BAM


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1731495 said:


> We had Chili for dinner. I'm running my trucks to fuel them up.
> 
> Hope the guys are dressed warm cause they'll be plowing with the windows down.


Hahaha... now thats funny... I took a page out of your playbook today and fueled everything up and did some repairs... we'll see what that gets us...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Flurries, 2, calm. 

19:22.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1731506 said:


> that didn't work soo..
> a better pic of the convergence
> 
> edit:.....BAM


Better..... Chisago county, smack in the middle.


----------



## OC&D

Fine. I hang the damn plow.


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1731519 said:


> Flurries, 2, calm.
> 
> 19:22.


You do realize that the time of your post is already posted when you actually make the post, no?


----------



## cbservicesllc

OC&D;1731525 said:


> You do realize that the time of your post is already posted when you actually make the post, no?


It's a fire thing... we go nuts if we don't hear a timestamp after we talk...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

whats every one seeing for totals so far? looks like very little here. i am in the wide open so it looks like here. going to run in and take a look in a bit since it should almost be done


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1731502 said:


> I know and I believe it is plenty. I know they said they couldn't keep up but it could be for a million reasons not just equipment choice. Ideally 2 skids and a loader would be there but I think that is overkill and hard to reqoup your money.


I think it was subs there though, I never saw them have any issue I plow a lot that's connected and was always done.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

1/4" Minnetonka/ Wayzata. So light that I can see the ground through it. Fluff crystals. Nothing to see here. "Gone with the Wind".


----------



## olsonbro

Very very light dusting in vadnais heights so far


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1731525 said:


> You do realize that the time of your post is already posted when you actually make the post, no?


Yes I do, thank you.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1731528 said:


> whats every one seeing for totals so far? looks like very little here. i am in the wide open so it looks like here. going to run in and take a look in a bit since it should almost be done


Maybe a very, very fluffy 1/2" in Shakopee.


----------



## SSS Inc.

The fluffier the better. 1.5", whether I can see right through it or not and I'm out the door. payup

I really don't see it happening but prove me wrong mother nature, prove me wrong.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1731548 said:


> The fluffier the better. 1.5", whether I can see right through it or not and I'm out the door. payup
> 
> I really don't see it happening but prove me wrong mother nature, prove me wrong.


i think its about done


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1731548 said:


> The fluffier the better. 1.5", whether I can see right through it or not and I'm out the door. payup
> 
> I really don't see it happening but prove me wrong mother nature, prove me wrong.


If we got 2 inches of this I wouldnt mind, grab the blower and go, wouldn't miss the shoveler.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1731521 said:


> Better..... Chisago county, smack in the middle.


Previous post I said it merges east....
The big circle is divergence.

Good luck.
You'll keep everyone happy tonight
If the Windows work
@-10 right?...lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yeah, you guys get to relax. I'm RIGHT on the southern tip of that snow that wants to circulate off of Superior.

The minute I shut it down, a 2" arm is going to swing down and slap me on the ass.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1731555 said:


> Yeah, you guys get to relax. I'm RIGHT on the southern tip of that snow that wants to circulate off of Superior.
> 
> The minute I shut it down, a 2" arm is going to swing down and slap me on the ass.


Prove it wrong... don't pull the plug!


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1731553 said:


> If we got 2 inches of this I wouldnt mind, grab the blower and go, wouldn't miss the shoveler.


This is most certainly backpack blower snow!


----------



## DDB

Anyone know what the price is of three different types of bagged salt at Northern Salt?


----------



## banonea

Flurries in Rochester now. Anyone know what we are going to get here?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Filling in by St. Cloud.


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1731567 said:


> Flurries in Rochester now. Anyone know what we are going to get here?


I heard 2-4


----------



## OC&D

Not to be outdone by BedazzledBossBlade, I wanted to share my latest clothing purchase. I got them from IBB(Internet Belt Buckle aka: Amazon). 









And yes, I'm apparently rectangular the wrong way.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1731571 said:


> Not to be outdone by BedazzledBossBlade, I wanted to share my latest clothing purchase. I got them from IBB(Internet Belt Buckle aka: Amazon).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, I'm apparently rectangular the wrong way.


I just bought my first pair of those at Walmart


----------



## SSS Inc.

Klondikes on.


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1731573 said:


> I just bought my first pair of those at Walmart


Nice! I love the fact that my iPhone fits in the pocket on the side of my right thigh. I pretty much only wear Dickies jeans.


----------



## unit28

Lmn

don't click on duluth radar


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1731568 said:


> Filling in by St. Cloud.


Was just going to mention this... guess we'll see what happens


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1731567 said:


> Flurries in Rochester now. Anyone know what we are going to get here?


i havent made it to town but it looks like 1/4 and its drying up as it hits you


----------



## cbservicesllc

And the Detroit Lakes blob appears to have run out of steam... I guess the rest of the night it coming from St. Cloud


----------



## jimslawnsnow

i see its reforming by st cloud


----------



## wintergreen82

RAP has .5" for Rochester. 

Off subject does anyone in the metro know of anyone selling a spray truck or know where we can find one. Needs to be izuzu or mitsubishi style. Looked at one at the show and the wanted 115k. Rochester doesn't even have a spray shop. Need to get one bought fairly soon. If I can't find one in the tri state I plan on flying to Florida to look at a few. Not my preference.


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1731577 said:


> Lmn
> 
> don't click on duluth radar


Holy crap, I was wondering where the more snow ne was going to come from.


----------



## SSS Inc.

This is one of the Funkiest Radars I've watched in awhile. No wonder they can't decide who gets what. Its like playing Whack a mole.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1731580 said:


> i havent made it to town but it looks like 1/4 and its drying up as it hits you


Half to see what it brings..... got all the boys on stand by.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1731581 said:


> And the Detroit Lakes blob appears to have run out of steam... I guess the rest of the night it coming from St. Cloud


Detroit Lakes disappears because of no real radar in the area (thanks to djagusch for pointingnthay out).

Reappearing at St. Cloud.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Been watching Duluth all night. That's where my snow is coming from.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1731596 said:


> Detroit Lakes disappears because of no real radar in the area (thanks to djagusch for pointingnthay out).
> 
> Reappearing at St. Cloud.


Really? Now that's interesting... Little known fact...


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1731598 said:


> Been watching Duluth all night. That's where my snow is coming from.


It will miss you. Its the metro you need to watch. :waving:

I don't really know. Just stirring things up a bit.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

1/8" in **** rapids, it can stop now


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1731606 said:


> I don't really know. Just stirring things up a bit.


Nice...


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1731050 said:


> Such as????


Lwn talking to himself


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

everyone has their hourly at 1.2".


----------



## andersman02

wintergreen82;1731587 said:


> RAP has .5" for Rochester.
> 
> Off subject does anyone in the metro know of anyone selling a spray truck or know where we can find one. Needs to be izuzu or mitsubishi style. Looked at one at the show and the wanted 115k. Rochester doesn't even have a spray shop. Need to get one bought fairly soon. If I can't find one in the tri state I plan on flying to Florida to look at a few. Not my preference.


Don't knew of any used but we bought Orr Isuzu spray tanks from wanner. I believe they are 30k ish. This year we are replacing our f350 250gal to 500 gallon fiberglass from riverbend


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like this is the "mainly before 11" snowband coking through.


----------



## CityGuy

Ok I am tired of reading and missed the news. Whats the snow going to do?

Sorry, my contractor left me homework to do. aka prime the walls and ceiling for tomorrow.


----------



## qualitycut

Trip s what you got for accumulation?


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1731630 said:


> Looks like this is the "mainly before 11" snowband coking through.


The end just past the detroit lake area so there is stuff in that dead spot. Also Duluth stuff needs to go more east to keep us out of the heavy stuff. Green is showing up at St Cloud heading down 94. 11 to midnight looks likely.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Back to snow here.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1731634 said:


> Trip s what you got for accumulation?


About 1/4". Big flakes but not heavy right now. If the flakes stay really big it could gently stack high enough.


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;1731640 said:


> The end just past the detroit lake area so there is stuff in that dead spot. Also Duluth stuff needs to go more east to keep us out of the heavy stuff. Green is showing up at St Cloud heading down 94. 11 to midnight looks likely.


That green spot is gunning for me... great...


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1731650 said:


> That green spot is gunning for me... great...


Me too......GREAT!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Not me...GREAT!!!!


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1731655 said:


> Me too......GREAT!


I'm with him!


----------



## SSS Inc.

So we are all happy then! Great!!Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

Well I donno what's going to happen.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I've now read the word Great about 10 times and it doesn't look like a real word anymore. I hate when that happens.


----------



## qualitycut

Its cold and I would rather not have to shovel.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1731666 said:


> Well I donno what's going to happen.


Its coming right at you too!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Its not that big though. I don't know.....


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1731669 said:


> Its coming right at you too!


Yea doesn't mean anything.


----------



## qualitycut

Its just going to skim me


----------



## +plowguy

I'm hoping I get enough here on the north side. Trucks and skids are ready and all of my crew has checked in. I've only got a dusting here in Blaine and one of my guys up in Forest Lake has the same.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1731665 said:


> So we are all happy then! Great!!Thumbs Up


Hey, what's this "we" crap... Thumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like its not far from being done.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Crap. I have my own green blob to contend with now.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1731666 said:


> Well I donno what's going to happen.


i just text one of my the same thing. said to keep his phone on


----------



## CityGuy

Coating to 1/2 here. Can still see the cracks in the side walk


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1731686 said:


> Crap. I have my own green blob to contend with now.


Didn't learn your lesson did you?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1731687 said:


> i just text one of my the same thing. said to keep his phone on


Pretty much the same I'm going to have to text my guys.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1731684 said:


> Looks like its not far from being done.


I hardly started.


----------



## OC&D

Not a 1/4" here so far.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1731691 said:


> I hardly started.


Kstp radar show back edge at St. Cloud.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Although, sure looks like once this pushes through, we're about done.

Even the stuff up by Duluth is moving east now instead of wrapping around.


----------



## banonea

That blob looks to be on a straight line to Rochester. .. FWIW, I found a great weather app, radar express. Very fast loading. .....check it out.


----------



## ryde307

Radar now is good also.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1731696 said:


> Kstp radar show back edge at St. Cloud.


But is that because of the "dead zone" lwnmwrman and djag talked about?


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1731703 said:


> But is that because of the "dead zone" lwnmwrman and djag talked about?


Looks that way to me. Its always nothing then hits the Li e and its full


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;1731701 said:


> Radar now is good also.


Radar now is by far my fav... you can zoom in and it will actually show definition not pixels


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1731696 said:


> Kstp radar show back edge at St. Cloud.


St. Cloud appears to be growing snow so we shall see.


----------



## CityGuy

Jesus Dallas is up 4-0 on the wild. Back to Klondike


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1731703 said:


> But is that because of the "dead zone" lwnmwrman and djag talked about?


No, this is a real back line, unless it keeps filling back in.


----------



## skorum03

A dusting at best here. Not going to even set an alarm for the morning.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1731705 said:


> Radar now is by far my fav... you can zoom in and it will actually show definition not pixels


thats what i use too. i use other for a wide out view.


----------



## wenzelosllc

qualitycut;1731675 said:


> Its just going to skim me


Glancing blow would be the scientific tetm Marler throws out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ian sticking with the 1-3".

Didn't even bring out the accumulation model.

Probably because he knows it won't be close to 1-3"


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1731719 said:


> Ian sticking with the 1-3".


Sounds like a butt cover forcast after saturdays f up


----------



## ryde307

I think I have a problem...


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1731723 said:


> I think I have a problem...


My plow has looked like that before.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1731719 said:


> Ian sticking with the 1-3".
> 
> Didn't even bring out the accumulation model.
> 
> Probably because he knows it won't be close to 1-3"


as much as its bouncing around that doesnt surprise me. the north part is moving se and the south is moving east. it also is getting bigger is some places and drying up in others


----------



## ryde307

SSS is this what it's like near you? I have maybe 6 inches on each side to get the truck down this street. What would they do if there was a fire or something?


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;1731725 said:


> My plow has looked like that before.


I think your plow looked like that in our parking lot in Mpls a few years ago.


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;1731723 said:


> I think I have a problem...


Can't quite put my finger on what the problem is yet.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1731723 said:


> I think I have a problem...


Looks like my buddy GroundForceMN.


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;1731727 said:


> SSS is this what it's like near you? I have maybe 6 inches on each side to get the truck down this street. What would they do if there was a fire or something?


One more good storm and its single side parking.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1731727 said:


> SSS is this what it's like near you? I have maybe 6 inches on each side to get the truck down this street. What would they do if there was a fire or something?


Is that why you pulled your plow apart? Just get 1 half down the street at a time?


----------



## skorum03

ryde307;1731723 said:


> I think I have a problem...


Good thing you won't really need it tonight.


----------



## OC&D

The Wild sucked tonight.


----------



## ryde307

Anyone want to buy a permagreen?


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1731727 said:


> SSS is this what it's like near you? I have maybe 6 inches on each side to get the truck down this street. What would they do if there was a fire or something?


Pretty much except my neighborhood is only about 1/3 of the cars so you always have a place to duck into to. I've had occasions where I had to back down the street and take another. Just glad I don't live anywhere near Uptown. That's a complete joke even in the summer.


----------



## qualitycut

Maybe if they would actually shot the snow up over the curb


----------



## ryde307

skorum03;1731734 said:


> Good thing you won't really need it tonight.


The truck this one goes on is in the shop till tomorrow anyways. EGR cooler was cracked. Problem is it's a truck we use to salt and that we could use tonight.


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;1731737 said:


> Pretty much except my neighborhood is only about 1/3 of the cars so you always have a place to duck into to. I've had occasions where I had to back down the street and take another. Just glad I don't live anywhere near Uptown. That's a complete joke even in the summer.


That picture was 2 blocks up from Rudolphs BBQ off of Franklin.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

ryde307;1731736 said:


> Anyone want to buy a permagreen?


is that the one on cl for 3000?


----------



## Polarismalibu

ryde307;1731740 said:


> The truck this one goes on is in the shop till tomorrow anyways. EGR cooler was cracked. Problem is it's a truck we use to salt and that we could use tonight.


Please tell me you guys are just deleting that pos egr cooler


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dahl on 45 just said not much more than a coating maybe up to an inch.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dahl has repeatedly just said "coating".


----------



## skorum03

ryde307;1731740 said:


> The truck this one goes on is in the shop till tomorrow anyways. EGR cooler was cracked. Problem is it's a truck we use to salt and that we could use tonight.


There is your real problem.


----------



## qualitycut

Two green blobs now


----------



## jimslawnsnow

ryde307;1731740 said:


> The truck this one goes on is in the shop till tomorrow anyways. EGR cooler was cracked. Problem is it's a truck we use to salt and that we could use tonight.


6.0 ford? been there done that


----------



## BossPlow614

ryde307;1731736 said:


> Anyone want to buy a permagreen?


Saw your post earlier but forgot to reply, how much?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I think you NW metro / west side metro guys are going to get the most. 

The green blobs are training over that area, especially you cb.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1731738 said:


> Maybe if they would actually shot the snow up over the curb


100% correct. We are usually 3' from the curb by the end of winter. I've been known to take my plow down my street to widen it out. How hard is it to run the blade right along the curb??? On second thought they have only plowed curb to curb three times this year. Might bring home a Bobcat and make myself a nice parking spot soon if this keeps up. My dad clears off the entire Blvd. next to the parents house. He usually has about a 40' section for easy parking.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1731751 said:


> I think you NW metro / west side metro guys are going to get the most.
> 
> The green blobs are training over that area, especially you cb.


Don't say that!


----------



## ryde307

jimslawnsnow;1731749 said:


> 6.0 ford? been there done that


Already put almost $7000 into the 6.0 a month ago. This is a 6.4 EGR was already deleted but cooler cracked and is bleeding into the intake. So now the coolers are being deleted.


----------



## Green Grass

About 3/4" here and coming down decent.


----------



## CityGuy

I feel an early start coming on.


----------



## ryde307

BossPlow614;1731750 said:


> Saw your post earlier but forgot to reply, how much?


Not desperate to sell so I was going to list it for somewhere around $5750 but would take $500 for it. It is 2 years old and has 250 hrs.


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1731741 said:


> That picture was 2 blocks up from Rudolphs BBQ off of Franklin.


Figures. Try parking a dump and trailer down there. We've done a lot of hauling from that area over the years and there are not a lot of places to turn a truck around let alone park. I hate it.

Rudolphs Rib Tips are good. So are the Mushrooms if you like those. Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1731762 said:


> Not desperate to sell so I was going to list it for somewhere around $5750 but would take $500 for it. It is 2 years old and has 250 hrs.


I will for 500


----------



## BossPlow614

ryde307;1731762 said:


> Not desperate to sell so I was going to list it for somewhere around $5750 but would take $500 for it. It is 2 years old and has 250 hrs.


$500 you say? Ill be on my way in 2 min!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1731762 said:


> Not desperate to sell so I was going to list it for somewhere around $5750 but would take $500 for it. It is 2 years old and has 250 hrs.


$500 you say??


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1731762 said:


> Not desperate to sell so I was going to list it for somewhere around $5750 but would take *$500* for it. It is 2 years old and has 250 hrs.


Not desperate huh??:waving:


----------



## SSS Inc.

What a bunch of Vultures.


----------



## 09Daxman

ryde307;1731759 said:


> Already put almost $7000 into the 6.0 a month ago. This is a 6.4 EGR was already deleted but cooler cracked and is bleeding into the intake. So now the coolers are being deleted.


Holy wow that's crazy! Just goes to show how junky those 2 motors are. Ford should have stayed with the trusty 7.3

On to snow, dusting here. Still can see the black top with a very very light flurry.


----------



## OC&D

I think this one is going to be a bust. I haven't looked at the radar or even a forecast, but that's my edumacated guess.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

ryde307;1731759 said:


> Already put almost $7000 into the 6.0 a month ago. This is a 6.4 EGR was already deleted but cooler cracked and is bleeding into the intake. So now the coolers are being deleted.


my 6.0 has over 20k in repairs. good thing most of it was under extended warrenty. it still has issues. the more i think about it it more like 25k.

did you see my post about your perma green?


----------



## OC&D

09Daxman;1731771 said:


> Holy wow that's crazy! Just goes to show how junky those 2 motors are. Ford should have stayed with the trusty 7.3
> 
> On to snow, dusting here. Still can see the black top with a very very light flurry.


Sticking with the 7.3 was not possible due to emissions reg changes.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1731774 said:


> Sticking with the 7.3 was not possible due to emissions reg changes.


Yea unfortunately that's why the motors keep changing.


----------



## ryde307

$5000 sorry to get you guys excited. Or $500 plus 90 hours of plowing as a sub?


----------



## OC&D

jimslawnsnow;1731773 said:


> my 6.0 has over 20k in repairs. good thing most of it was under extended warrenty. it still has issues. the more i think about it it more like 25k.


I'm so glad I dumped mine when I did. I got lucky.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1731777 said:


> $5000 sorry to get you guys excited. Or $500 plus 90 hours of plowing as a sub?


Boss was excited, he was going to trade you 3 pairs of jeans and his rhinestone collection


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1731777 said:


> $5000 sorry to get you guys excited. Or $500 plus 90 hours of plowing as a sub?


90 legit hours? Or my sub hours? One is doable... One....not so much.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1731773 said:


> my 6.0 has over 20k in repairs. good thing most of it was under extended warrenty. it still has issues. the more i think about it it more like 25k.
> 
> did you see my post about your perma green?


Wow you just made me feel so much better about mine. I'm only at about 10k. Radiator, egr delete, stud, gaskets, lifter, cam shaft, water pump, about 6 alternators (reman ones suck) Granted the gaskets were probably my fault from the tuner, Lifter took out the cam shaft.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1/2" in Chisago. Crystals falling.


----------



## OC&D

NWS has me down to 1"-2" but I think that's stretching it at this point. Under 2" means I set the alarm for 6 and see if I hit my 1" and 1.5" triggers.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1731768 said:


> $500 you say??


Copycat!



SSS Inc.;1731770 said:


> What a bunch of Vultures.


We know a good deal when we see it


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1731781 said:


> Boss was excited, he was going to trade you 3 pairs of jeans and his rhinestone collection


That made me laugh!


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1731785 said:


> NWS has me down to 1"-2" but I think that's stretching it at this point. Under 2" means I set the alarm for 6 and see if I hit my 1" and 1.5" triggers.


I think you'll hit 1". These flakes are sitting on their sides.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1731751 said:


> I think you NW metro / west side metro guys are going to get the most.
> 
> The green blobs are training over that area, especially you cb.


Yeah the next blob is incoming... been pretty small flakes but I have a light half inch on the deck railing... no pavement measurement yet, but I can still see black through the snow...



ryde307;1731759 said:


> This is a 6.4 EGR was already deleted but cooler cracked and is bleeding into the intake. So now the coolers are being deleted.


That scares me... anyone know someone that will do all this delete stuff? I can do fluids, brakes, and ball joints; but that stuff confuses the heck out of me...



09Daxman;1731771 said:


> Holy wow that's crazy! Just goes to show how junky those 2 motors are. Ford should have stayed with the trusty 7.3


I wish... I try to buy old 7.3's whenever possible...


----------



## skorum03

snowing hard here all of a sudden. Big flakes.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1731793 said:


> I think you'll hit 1". These flakes are sitting on their sides.


That's fine. I only have one place with a 1" trigger and I have until 1pm or so to get that done.


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;1731795 said:


> snowing hard here all of a sudden. Big flakes.


Here too. Haven't seen tiny flakes yet.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1731796 said:


> That's fine. I only have one place with a 1" trigger and I have until 1pm or so to get that done.


Update: You'll hit 1.5"


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1731794 said:


> That scares me... anyone know someone that will do all this delete stuff? I can do fluids, brakes, and ball joints; but that stuff confuses the heck out of me...
> 
> I wish... I try to buy old 7.3's whenever possible...


The best thing you can do for the 6.4 is delete the egr and the dpf in the exhaust. If I remember right you have to get a tuner in order to do the dpf. I had east central diesel in Cambridge delete my 6.0 they did it fast and they were very fair priced with me.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1731799 said:


> Update: You'll hit 1.5"


Ok. That adds 1 account that needs to be done by 8am.

I'm thinking you're messing with me now and trying to undermine the next beer I'm considering.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1731800 said:


> The best thing you can do for the 6.4 is delete the egr and the dpf in the exhaust. If I remember right you have to get a tuner in order to do the dpf. I had east central diesel in Cambridge delete my 6.0 they did it fast and they were very fair priced with me.


Good to know... I'll have to contact them...


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1731802 said:


> Ok. That adds 1 account that needs to be done by 8am.
> 
> I'm thinking you're messing with me now and trying to undermine the next beer I'm considering.


Update: 2" ........Just kidding. 1" I think will happen looking at the radar. If we get 1.5" I may regret the last Beer I had.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Now it looks like everything is dragging almost straight south again.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I am going to be VERY close to my 1" triggers if it doesn't stop in 2 hours.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1731804 said:


> Update: 2" ........Just kidding. 1" I think will happen looking at the radar. If we get 1.5" I may regret the last Beer I had.


So I'm safe with this one I just opened?!?

I'm holding you to it!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1731807 said:


> I am going to be VERY close to my 1" triggers if it doesn't stop in 2 hours.


It will blow away tomorrow going to be windy


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1731807 said:


> I am going to be VERY close to my 1" triggers if it doesn't stop in 2 hours.


Just drive really fast through your lots and blow it off, you'll be fine.


----------



## SSS Inc.

In times like these I don't trust the news. They're too quick to say coating to an inch. Pretty sure we already have a coating. Almost 1/2" here.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1731807 said:


> I am going to be VERY close to my 1" triggers if it doesn't stop in 2 hours.


You will get to 1" I think. If you drive threw the lot fast enough you will blow it clear.


----------



## qualitycut

Ch 4 didn't even give any totals


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1731808 said:


> So I'm safe with this one I just opened?!?
> 
> I'm holding you to it!


Just drink it fast. I've heard that helps.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1731814 said:


> Just drink it fast. I've heard that helps.


That makes time for a second


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1731814 said:


> Just drink it fast. I've heard that helps.


Sure. I'm glad I've got you watching out for me!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1731815 said:


> That makes time for a second


I've also heard its not how many you drink its how long you drink.


----------



## qualitycut

Greens went away on radar


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1731807 said:


> I am going to be VERY close to my 1" triggers if it doesn't stop in 2 hours.


Same here... even with the greens disappearing


----------



## SSS Inc.

The back edge is regenerating a little. Hmm.. I hope it goes until 2 a.m.


----------



## 09Daxman

Once I buy a house this summer I wouldn't mind doing a delete 6.0 job. I'm a master certified ASE tech (my day job). I drive a duramax and I know them pretty well but I have swapped out a turbo before on a 6.0. And I have done a decent amount of stuff on 7.3s. I would like to try out some injectors on a dmax too. I haven't done that yet either, or head gaskets on a dmax. There are a lot of things I would like to try b once I get a house and build my garage this summer.


----------



## OC&D

Have I mentioned how much I hate the Blackhawks? 

I do. I also kinda hate Chicago and Illibois too. 

Now you know.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SSS Inc.;1731814 said:


> Just drink it fast. I've heard that helps.


Just grab a straw


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1731803 said:


> Good to know... I'll have to contact them...


Remember deleted dpf do not pass DOT requirements and are subject to fine.


----------



## 09Daxman

OC&D;1731823 said:


> Have I mentioned how much I hate the Blackhawks?
> 
> I do. I also kinda hate Chicago and Illibois too.
> 
> Now you know.


I'm going to the game on thursday. Not sure if I really want to the way they played tonight. Oh well the girlfriend is driving me so I'm just going to drink a lot hhaha


----------



## Polarismalibu

OC&D;1731823 said:


> Have I mentioned how much I hate the Blackhawks?
> 
> I do. I also kinda hate Chicago and Illibois too.
> 
> Now you know.


I will agree with you on this one


----------



## OC&D

09Daxman;1731822 said:


> Once I buy a house this summer I wouldn't mind doing a delete 6.0 job. I'm a master certified ASE tech (my day job). I drive a duramax and I know them pretty well but I have swapped out a turbo before on a 6.0. And I have done a decent amount of stuff on 7.3s. I would like to try out some injectors on a dmax too. I haven't done that yet either, or head gaskets on a dmax. There are a lot of things I would like to try b once I get a house and build my garage this summer.


Get a hold of me when you're getting closer to buying a house. I'm a real estate broker.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Ha! Another large blob coming down on us from Winnipeg. Probably will hit us in the morning if it keeps up at speed. I'm bedding down with a 4 am. alarm set. for commercials. I think we might hit the 1.25-1.5 by then due to "standing sideways flakes"


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1731825 said:


> Remember deleted dpf do not pass DOT requirements and are subject to fine.


Yup thank the government for adding all this extra crap to go wrong on vehicles. Like the Windows in my truck that will go back down if something stops it


----------



## Green Grass

We have just over an inch.


----------



## ryde307

We are going out in 30-45 Min. Should end up with close to a fluffy 1 inch. We are short a salt truck and it's to cold for salt or we would just melt it off. Oh well might as well make some money and burn off some cutting edges.


----------



## OC&D

Polarismalibu;1731828 said:


> I will agree with you on this one


What wouldn't you agree with me on?


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1731829 said:


> Get a hold of me when you're getting closer to buying a house. I'm a real estate broker.


know of any houses in igh with some land?


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1731831 said:


> Yup thank the government for adding all this extra crap to go wrong on vehicles. Like the Windows in my truck that will go back down if something stops it


Don't want you to hurt your arm.


----------



## SSS Inc.

MNPLOWCO;1731830 said:


> Ha! Another large blob coming down on us from Winnipeg. Probably will hit us in the morning if it keeps up at speed. I'm bedding down with a 4 am. alarm set. for commercials. I think we might hit the 1.25-1.5 by then due to "standing sideways flakes"


I think you're right on. Headed to bed and setting alarm. Thing is hardly a quarter through and I'm 3/4 of the way up the hockey pucks. Two hours of this and I'll meet my trigger of 1.5" .


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1731838 said:


> Don't want you to hurt your arm.


The back ones dont do it tested it on the gf finger


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1731834 said:


> We are going out in 30-45 Min. Should end up with close to a fluffy 1 inch. We are short a salt truck and it's to cold for salt or we would just melt it off. Oh well might as well make some money and burn off some cutting edges.


Might want to add an hour to that.


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1731837 said:


> No of any houses in igh with some land?


I'd have to look. Showed a nice place last spring off 52 just north of the refinery on 7 acres for about $300k.

There was another place down in Empire I thought about buying for $220k on 18 acres. House was a little rough though.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1731840 said:


> The back ones dont do it tested it on the gf finger


Those are the ones they should have do it for the kids.


----------



## 09Daxman

OC&D;1731829 said:


> Get a hold of me when you're getting closer to buying a house. I'm a real estate broker.


I will keep that in mind thanks for the heads up.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1731825 said:


> Remember deleted dpf do not pass DOT requirements and are subject to fine.


Lalala... I can't hear you...


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1731831 said:


> Yup thank the government for adding all this extra crap to go wrong on vehicles. Like the Windows in my truck that will go back down if something stops it


I had a 1979 Chevy Malibu where the rear windows did not roll down at all. No cranks(Fixed in the closed position from the factory). Consider yourself lucky that your windows even move.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1731831 said:


> Yup thank the government for adding all this extra crap to go wrong on vehicles. Like the Windows in my truck that will go back down if something stops it


how dumb does someone need to be to get a finger, arm or head stuck in a window one is controlling?

anyone ever watch idocrocy? i swear its coming true


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1731846 said:


> Lalala... I can't hear you...


That's the spirit!


----------



## qualitycut

I don't know how you can even measure this snow. I just stuck the ruler down and everything flew away I dont think I even have a quarter inch


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1731851 said:


> I don't know how you can even measure this snow. I just stuck the ruler down and everything flew away I dont think I even have a quarter inch


Just like they do when the forecast it. Just tell your customers they had a coating to 12" so you did it to make sure they were happy.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1731840 said:


> The back ones dont do it tested it on the gf finger


Good test subject.


----------



## qualitycut

Its not even snowing here


----------



## OC&D

Well I'm out. Triple S has made me paranoid. Setting the alarm for 4am.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1731857 said:


> Its not even snowing here


I still have light snow falling here.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1731859 said:


> Well I'm out. Triple S has made me paranoid. Setting the alarm for 4am.


He's just wishful thinking


----------



## BossPlow614

And to think, y'all were hating on donks :laughing:


----------



## ryde307

jimslawnsnow;1731848 said:


> how dumb does someone need to be to get a finger, arm or head stuck in a window one is controlling?
> 
> anyone ever watch idocrocy? i swear its coming true


I just had this conversation a day ago. Stupid movie but funny.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just called my guys in. Will hit the 1" lots for sure. See what happens with the 1.5".


----------



## Drakeslayer

Drove through our lots and everything gets smashed down to nothing. Sidewalk crews and a couple salt trucks will be patrolling tonight.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1731866 said:


> Just called my guys in. Will hit the 1" lots for sure. See what happens with the 1.5".


Same here...


----------



## qualitycut

I feel like anyone plowing an inch or so of this stuff I think they can save some cutting edge by leaving the blade up a bit, I don't think they would have any snow on the blade at the end of the run anyway


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1731871 said:


> I feel like anyone plowing an inch or so of this stuff I think they can save some cutting edge by leaving the blade up a bit, I don't think they would have any snow on the blade at the end of the run anyway


I agree.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1731872 said:
 

> I agree.....


Need a blower like they have for NASCAR tracks.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1731873 said:


> Need a blower like they have for NASCAR tracks.


Use a leaf vac point the discharge hose to the ground


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1731873 said:


> Need a blower like they have for NASCAR tracks.


Great idea... how do I mount one on my plow mount!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Sure got quiet, everyone must be out plowing fluff


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1731883 said:


> Sure got quiet, everyone must be out plowing fluff


Or sleeping so they can wake up to not much snow.
Its not adding up here


----------



## cbservicesllc

Just north of 1 inch in Maple Grove... will be a quick plow for sure...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1731888 said:


> Just north of 1 inch in Maple Grove... will be a quick plow for sure...


I'm not even going to try and plow this stuff. These are the snows I always broke springs on my boss v plow because it would just hop around with no snow resistance


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Plowed a hill at the middle school. 3/4". Barely pushed anything up.

Really letting up here.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1731889 said:


> I'm not even going to try and plow this stuff. These are the snows I always broke springs on my boss v plow because it would just hop around with no snow resistance


I had that problem once this year already when I got my new edges. It will all blow away tomorrow anyway.


----------



## Greenery

1.5"

55373


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1731891 said:


> Plowed a hill at the middle school. 3/4". Barely pushed anything up.
> 
> Really letting up here.


I don't have much here forsure under a half inch. All my 1 inch are seasonal so.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I plowed the school hill cause the buses can't get going on it if they don't keep it black. Figure I would get rid of the snow for them.


----------



## ryde307

There is 1 - 1.5" from Excelsior to Hopkins. It's a quick easy plow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

3/4" in Lino, a light inch if you want to plow a 1" trigger.


----------



## olsonbro

1 inch in White bear lake


----------



## cbservicesllc

Solid 1 inch in Dayton, Maple Grove, and Brooklyn Center... holy slickery out boys... just went ramming speed into one of my piles at a school district site in BC... luckily I lifted the plow before it hit the curb...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Heavy inch in **** Rapids.


----------



## olsonbro

No falling snow in WBL right now, still sitting at an inch. Beyond fluffy......


----------



## banonea

don't think we arte going to get dick in Rochester.
Flurries here now


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

1.5" on my hood in **** rapids, solid 1" at holiday


----------



## Greenery

Wow, you Plymouth city guys sure did manage to bury the fire hydrants.


----------



## wizardsr

A little over an inch in Golden Valley. We're out along with all the other companies around us... Sidewalks are cleaning up nicely with backpack blowers, should be an easy night!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Car #1. Backed right into my path as I was backing across a parking lot. 

Nothing I could do.


----------



## snowman55

I fired a guy who said " there was nothing I could have done" sh!t happens but I demand my guys learn from it. go slower in reverse- turn around instead of back up- plow lot at a different time- see person get in their car as you are plowing and be aware they may back up to leave- every accident is preventable in 1 way or another.
I've done it and it sucks try to get over it and have a good night.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;1731938 said:


> I fired a guy who said " there was nothing I could have done" sh!t happens but I demand my guys learn from it. go slower in reverse- turn around instead of back up- plow lot at a different time- see person get in their car as you are plowing and be aware they may back up to leave- every accident is preventable in 1 way or another.
> I've done it and it sucks try to get over it and have a good night.


She backed out about 10' behind me.

I knew she was there. She waited for me to make 3 passes.

It was a dead end strip 4 passes wide, 8 stalls long.

No room to turn around.

It was her and one other car, she wasn't blocked from seeing me.

But you are right. I could just stop plowing.


----------



## ryde307

Just finishing up. There were people out but not as many as I figured. Maybe 25% of a normal 2" night.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Tax dollars hard at work


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone. With a measurement around W. 7th in St. Paul?


----------



## Greenery

ryde307;1731942 said:


> Just finishing up. There were people out but not as many as I figured. Maybe 25% of a normal 2" night.


You guys cranked that out.

Good job!


----------



## andersman02

Anyone in bloomington with a number?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1731946 said:


> Anyone. With a measurement around W. 7th in St. Paul?


7/8"-1" by porkeys, actually had wet spots in the lot from salt


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

andersman02;1731951 said:


> Anyone in bloomington with a number?


I heard 1" from djagusch


----------



## djagusch

andersman02;1731951 said:


> Anyone in bloomington with a number?


Employee stated about a inch.


----------



## andersman02

djagusch;1731961 said:


> Employee stated about a inch.


 That's what I'm finding at best about 7/8". Heading to a few high maint on all our routes then calling it a night... or morning?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Little under an inch in Chanhassen, Shakopee about an inch and a quarter.


----------



## SnowGuy73

6, clear, calm. 

Chanhassen. 

05:31


----------



## snowman55

1" st paul 1.25" new brighton 1" Bloomington
Didn't mean to be a jerk lawnmower I just hate when my guys say there was nothing I could do.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1731935 said:


> Car #1. Backed right into my path as I was backing across a parking lot.
> 
> Nothing I could do.


Bummer man... how much damage?


----------



## djagusch

Was clear for 2 hrs now light snow in north branch, mn.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;1731969 said:


> 1" st paul 1.25" new brighton 1" Bloomington
> Didn't mean to be a jerk lawnmower I just hate when my guys say there was nothing I could do.


Nah, I understand. And I agree. When you're not there it's tough.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1731971 said:


> Bummer man... how much damage?


Took out my bumper and driver side taillight.

Took out her rear bumper, fender, trunk, tail light.

Put my pintle hitch right behind her tire, which was just high enough to hit the top of the fender and bend into the trunk.

Wouldn't be surprised if it totaled the car.


----------



## olsonbro

LwnmwrMan22;1731946 said:


> Anyone. With a measurement around W. 7th in St. Paul?


We had an inch at a property very near there


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light snow in Chaska.


----------



## olsonbro

andersman02;1731951 said:


> Anyone in bloomington with a number?


We measured 1 inch ft 35w and 106th


----------



## djagusch

Untreated lots and roads turning white again!


----------



## BossPlow614

djagusch;1731987 said:


> Untreated lots and roads turning white again!


Same here, was in Ramsey & now Anoka heading to Champlin.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Done!..........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yuhas is talking 2-4" for Friday.....

Son of a.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

9 showed snow Friday night into Saturday and Saturday night in to Sunday. A few inches is all he said.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS says less than an inch for me for Friday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu has 0.35 for Friday and 0.46" for Saturday night.


----------



## Green Grass

3 calm

6:52.


----------



## OC&D

Thursday a high of 0.
Friday a high of 29.
Saturday a high of 11. 

Our temperatures are bi-polar. 

I've got about an inch here. I'm going out to do my single 1" account and calling it good. It doesn't sound like anyone really even hit the 1.5" mark.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Number 4 had a weather watcher that reported 1.5" down south of Northfield.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light snow, 6, calm. 

06:58


----------



## CityGuy

greenery;1731929 said:


> Wow, you Plymouth city guys sure did manage to bury the fire hydrants.


Your Welcome!


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1732011 said:


> Number 4 had a weather watcher that reported 1.5" down south of Northfield.


Out of my area.


----------



## CityGuy

Well laid lots of salt. Scraped a few problem areas. Time to let the traffic die down a little before more. Breakfast/lunch what ever meal I am on time.


----------



## skorum03

OC&D;1732010 said:


> Thursday a high of 0.
> Friday a high of 29.
> Saturday a high of 11.
> 
> Our temperatures are bi-polar.
> 
> I've got about an inch here. I'm going out to do my single 1" account and calling it good. It doesn't sound like anyone really even hit the 1.5" mark.


I am also heading out shortly to do my single 1" account.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We've done all of our 1" accounts, a couple of our 1.5" accounts. We shouldnbebe done by 10, with everything.


----------



## skorum03

For anyone who is looking ahead... NWS now has me at around an inch for friday. 70%. then 40% chance friday night

They haven't jumped on the 2-4" train yet


----------



## skorum03

*Mostly cloudy on Friday with temperatures moderating into the mid 20s. Snow and even some freezing drizzle will develop in the afternoon and become more widespread in the evening with some +2" of snow accumulations.

Jonathan Yuhas KSTP*


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1732011 said:


> Number 4 had a weather watcher that reported 1.5" down south of Northfield.


I'm south of there and 1/2" at best and is gone with the wind


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Lightly snowing


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;1732037 said:


> For anyone who is looking ahead... NWS now has me at around an inch for friday. 70%. then 40% chance friday night
> 
> They haven't jumped on the 2-4" train yet


Same for me but have less than inch for night. Love these dumb stupid pidly snows . Can't we just 3" each time and be done with it?


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;1732048 said:


> Same for me but have less than inch for night. Love these dumb stupid pidly snows . Can't we just 3" each time and be done with it?


You can say that again


----------



## qualitycut

I decided to wait and see if anyone calls. My only 1 inch accounts are driveways.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The wind is on its way.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1732011 said:


> Number 4 had a weather watcher that reported 1.5" down south of Northfield.


What drift did they use?


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1732069 said:


> The wind is on its way.


you know in spring cleanups...the leaves that are a pia to get

They're on there way today


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1732070 said:


> What drift did they use?


Just sharing what was reported.


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## wizardsr

Everything went off without a hitch this morning until it came time to salt. I have 5 tons of US Salt's "Clearlane wannabe" salt frozen in my v-box... Lovely... Just dumped 6 gallons of washer fluid on it, fingers crossed...


----------



## wenzelosllc

SnowGuy73;1732078 said:


>


His stance and expression couldn't be any more perfect for a weather man.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Getting windy here


----------



## SnowGuy73

wenzelosllc;1732084 said:


> His stance and expression couldn't be any more perfect for a weather man.


Normally they don't admit it though. Haha.


----------



## SnowGuy73

wizardsr;1732082 said:


> Everything went off without a hitch this morning until it came time to salt. I have 5 tons of US Salt's "Clearlane wannabe" salt frozen in my v-box... Lovely... Just dumped 6 gallons of washer fluid on it, fingers crossed...


That's no good!

The only complaint I have about their treated salt is its very cakey, almost wet to the touch. Doesn't like to feed well.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1732052 said:


> I decided to wait and see if anyone calls. My only 1 inch accounts are driveways.


And how is that going?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1732078 said:


>


I will save this pic. My schools are in Chisago with a 1.5" trigger.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Had blue sky for a while now its just blah out now


----------



## skorum03

Headed out to cut some firewood. We are danger close to running out. The house won't be all that warm when that happens so going out to the woods for an hour or two. Poor planning on our part this past fall when we cut everything.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sun is out here and there here.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Where is everyone? We didn't get that much!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1732136 said:


> Sun is out here and there here.


Blue sky, windy and cold.

10:03


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1732145 said:


> Where is everyone? We didn't get that much!


At the doc with my dad, minimal battery.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1732093 said:


> And how is that going?


Only one person so far. We don't even have an inch and I think they now it because the email started with " I dont think you came and cleaned up after the last snowfall"


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1732153 said:


> At the doc with my dad, minimal battery.


Good luck with him.

These new phones are great huh. Charge more than used


----------



## jimslawnsnow

As snow would say. Windy as ass here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1732160 said:


> Good luck with him.
> 
> These new phones are great huh. Charge more than used


Mine is usually good, just was using it all night and don't always remember to keep it plugged in while plowing.


----------



## qualitycut

Customer said the airport had an inch so she did also. Drove down there maybe 3/4, monthy account but plowed it. Should I charge her


----------



## Greenery

SnowGuy73;1732092 said:


> That's no good!
> 
> The only complaint I have about their treated salt is its very cakey, almost wet to the touch. Doesn't like to feed well.


Yup it plasters onto my deflector like mud. Then it doesnt spread very well.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

We have 1/8 1/10 mile visibility at best. Sun pokes through and it improves for 1 minute or less


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Weird I posted above and instead of taking back to this page it took me back to the first post

Edit: after this post it the took me back here like normal


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1732200 said:


> Weird I posted above and instead of taking back to this page it took me back to the first post


Yea that happens once and a while


----------



## Greenery

Roads got pretty slickery with all the snow blowing across them.


----------



## cbservicesllc

We did all our one inch stuff... handful of 1.5... Started at midnight, done by 5... now the little guy and I are hanging out with hot moms at the maple maze at the community center...


----------



## BossPlow614

For those that have sprint, did they have someone call you saying they're offering a phone upgrade for a phone for 99 cents as its a loyalty discount. They also said they'd send an email which they did. It supposedly only lasts for 24 hrs so it doesn't seem right.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

BossPlow614;1732240 said:


> For those that have sprint, did they have someone call you saying they're offering a phone upgrade for a phone for 99 cents as its a loyalty discount. They also said they'd send an email which they did. It supposedly only lasts for 24 hrs so it doesn't seem right.


I'd check with a sprint store see if they know anything


----------



## qualitycut

Well finally went and filed in small claims court for the dead bear who still has not paid me


----------



## Ranger620

BossPlow614;1732240 said:


> For those that have sprint, did they have someone call you saying they're offering a phone upgrade for a phone for 99 cents as its a loyalty discount. They also said they'd send an email which they did. It supposedly only lasts for 24 hrs so it doesn't seem right.


I have not gotten a call yet. E-mail either. Was it a decent phone or the pos freebe they always give away


----------



## Ranger620

Quality,
Wings on. I had someone do it. sat and watched while they did it. Sure am glad I didn't try. The top pin was stuck real bad. Took 2 guys 2 hrs 15 min to do it and they've done them before as there a blizzard dealer.


----------



## qualitycut

Well I love target but hate long coats, outlaw them.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1732261 said:


> Quality,
> Wings on. I had someone do it. sat and watched while they did it. Sure am glad I didn't try. The top pin was stuck real bad. Took 2 guys 2 hrs 15 min to do it and they've done them before as there a blizzard dealer.


I think some of that stuff is better left to the people who do it. Now your ready for Fridays snow.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

As of now for Friday I have less than a half inch for both day and night


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Lizard lick towing got snow. Ronnie is having more fun than a puppy with two peters. Where does he get those sayings?


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;1732293 said:


> As of now for Friday I have less than a half inch for both day and night


I have up to an inch..


----------



## Polarismalibu

skorum03;1732305 said:


> I have up to an inch..


That's what I'm at too


----------



## skorum03

hopefully it doesn't become 3-4"


----------



## Polarismalibu

skorum03;1732318 said:


> hopefully it doesn't become 3-4"


Well now that you said that it will


----------



## skorum03

Polarismalibu;1732343 said:


> Well now that you said that it will


I'm not superstitious. But you're probably right


----------



## qualitycut

Man it sure is dead in here today.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1732371 said:


> Man it sure is dead in here today.


Everyone had a back breaking night of plowing. There all wore out sleeping.


----------



## unit28

in er
wife unit flu


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1732376 said:


> in er
> wife unit flu


Hope everythings good


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

No wood to haul, snow was plowed. 

Dad back from doc.

Finally planted myself in front of the PS4.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;1732318 said:


> hopefully it doesn't become 3-4"


At least its not this pidly one inch stuff and wouldn't be no questions asked to plow or not


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1732378 said:


> Hope everythings good


waiting on results

one grandson has h1n1
daughter has flu
other grandson gets tonsales sp out tomorrow


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1732380 said:


> No wood to haul, snow was plowed.
> 
> Dad back from doc.
> 
> Finally planted myself in front of the PS4.


you...stopped to get RR?
you feel ok ?

kidding


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;1732383 said:


> At least its not this pidly one inch stuff and wouldn't be no questions asked to plow or not


Yeah I mean during these borderline storms most customers don't complain if we do it and its under 2 inches. its just those few customers... they cause all the problems.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1732393 said:


> waiting on results
> 
> one grandson has h1n1
> daughter has flu
> other grandson gets tonsales sp out tomorrow


Good luck. Sounds like you have a lot on your plate


----------



## cbservicesllc

Question for you guys that run Boss... I kept thinking my lights had sunk down from hitting a curb, but they wouldn't adjust... upon further inspection it appears the push beam assembly (the part with 'the boss' sticker) has a slight downward tilt. Anyone had this happen before? If so, what was your fix? I see some guys fill all the bolt holes rather than 4 per side, but I'm not sure if that creates a weak point somewhere else...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1732407 said:


> Question for you guys that run Boss... I kept thinking my lights had sunk down from hitting a curb, but they wouldn't adjust... upon further inspection it appears the push beam assembly (the part with 'the boss' sticker) has a slight downward tilt. Anyone had this happen before? If so, what was your fix? I see some guys fill all the bolt holes rather than 4 per side, but I'm not sure if that creates a weak point somewhere else...


I've filled the bolt holes and then actually tack welded the nuts so they don't loosen.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1732409 said:


> I've filled the bolt holes and then actually tack welded the nuts so they don't loosen.


Good to know... so that's happened to you before?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1732411 said:


> Good to know... so that's happened to you before?


With all 4.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1732407 said:


> Question for you guys that run Boss... I kept thinking my lights had sunk down from hitting a curb, but they wouldn't adjust... upon further inspection it appears the push beam assembly (the part with 'the boss' sticker) has a slight downward tilt. Anyone had this happen before? If so, what was your fix? I see some guys fill all the bolt holes rather than 4 per side, but I'm not sure if that creates a weak point somewhere else...


I had that happen as well, it seemed like when I was pushing forward the tower would straighten up but all the other times it would lean forward. Never figured out a fix just dealt with it


----------



## SSS Inc.

NWS is on the low end for Friday. 


I wanted to post today but my arm was stuck in a Bobcat. If anyone needs to replace the belt for the AC on a newer Bobcat I know how to do it now. Ridiculous is all I have to say. The notation in the manual said "Engine in picture removed for illustrative purposes". Yeah right, pretty sure its the only way to do it "Easily". Good news is we have AC again in this machine.:waving:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got the phone call from the person I backed into last night.

Guess I basically totaled the car. $3500 to fix an early 2000's Grand Am.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1732439 said:


> NWS is on the low end for Friday.
> 
> I wanted to post today but my arm was stuck in a Bobcat. If anyone needs to replace the belt for the AC on a newer Bobcat I know how to do it now. Ridiculous is all I have to say. The notation in the manual said "Engine in picture removed for illustrative purposes". Yeah right, pretty sure its the only way to do it "Easily". Good news is we have AC again in this machine.:waving:


Considering NWS is 1.5" for the entire day Friday and Accuweather is .36" total for Friday, I would say Accuweather is on the low end.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1732440 said:


> Got the phone call from the person I backed into last night.
> 
> Guess I basically totaled the car. $3500 to fix an early 2000's Grand Am.


unless it has less than 100000 miles on it, it must be totaled...?


----------



## qualitycut

No snow on Friday!


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1732444 said:


> No snow on Friday!


Less than one inch, north of 94.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1732442 said:


> unless it has less than 100000 miles on it, it must be totaled...?


The people are decent. They are saying $3500 is $1000 more than they paid for the car. They don't expect $3500.

I said I'll just turn it into insurance, they can work it out. If I was $1500, I would just pay. $2500, that's a bit steeper.

I suppose I should offer them $2500 cash for the car and see what they say.

The car drives, they were driving it around last night after I hit them.

I should be able to sell it for $500 at least, if not $1000.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1732446 said:


> The people are decent. They are saying $3500 is $1000 more than they paid for the car. They don't expect $3500.
> 
> I said I'll just turn it into insurance, they can work it out. If I was $1500, I would just pay. $2500, that's a bit steeper.
> 
> I suppose I should offer them $2500 cash for the car and see what they say.
> 
> The car drives, they were driving it around last night after I hit them.
> 
> I should be able to sell it for $500 at least, if not $1000.


Thats good they aren't being pricks about it. Thats why we carry insurance.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1732451 said:


> Thats good they aren't being pricks about it. Thats why we carry insurance.


Yea my back hurts. I know a guy who got divorced and his renewal for insurance went to his ex wife's house and she tossed, he totaled his lease and the other guys car 3 days past the date and now going to file for bankruptcy


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1732453 said:


> Yea my back hurts. I know a guy who got divorced and his renewal for insurance went to his ex wife's house and she tossed, he totaled his lease and the other guys car 3 days past the date and now going to file for bankruptcy


Now that's just messed up. I understand anger towards each other in a divorce but why not just give the man his bills.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1732444 said:


> No snow on Friday!


Sweet!  I'm gonna get crunk. :laughing:


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1732470 said:


> Sweet!  I'm gonna get crunk. :laughing:


Me too dawg


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1732446 said:


> The people are decent. They are saying $3500 is $1000 more than they paid for the car. They don't expect $3500.
> 
> I said I'll just turn it into insurance, they can work it out. If I was $1500, I would just pay. $2500, that's a bit steeper.
> 
> I suppose I should offer them $2500 cash for the car and see what they say.
> 
> The car drives, they were driving it around last night after I hit them.
> 
> I should be able to sell it for $500 at least, if not $1000.


My opinion is offer them $2000-$2500 for the car. Make them sign a release of liability though. Once it gets turned into insurance people change. You have no idea how many times I went thru this. My insurance is like an open checkbook. They will never side with you or fight for you. If they ask for 5k they'll get it. Try to pay them off.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1732470 said:


> Sweet!  I'm gonna get crunk. :laughing:


So I'm guessing you didn't end up with 1.5?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

They agreed to $2500. The car is drivable. I will advertise it for $1000 on CL.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1732527 said:


> They agreed to $2500. The car is drivable. I will advertise it for $1000 on CL.


That's good, does insurance even issue checks to private parties anymore or just to the auto body


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1732523 said:


> So I'm guessing you didn't end up with 1.5?


No I didn't. 
But my plan above was based on your post of no snow Friday which happens to be my b-day.  You weren't lying were you?:crying:


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1732532 said:


> That's good, does insurance even issue checks to private parties anymore or just to the auto body


If its totaled they will.


----------



## qualitycut

Novak says blizzard Sunday night into Monday.


----------



## BossPlow614

I think I trust Nowack's forecast more than Novak. Hahah


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1732554 said:


> I think I trust Nowack's forecast more than Novak. Hahah


I donno, he's been pretty good lately


----------



## qualitycut

At 7 am yesterday he said an inch


----------



## Polarismalibu

Good news for the wild, parise practiced today and may play tomorrow.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Accu for me shows nothing for Friday and .36 on Saturday day and 1.22 Saturday night


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1732557 said:


> I donno, he's been pretty good lately


Nowack reported yesterday morning he didn't understand why everyone jumped to 1-3". Things had been at an inch for several days. Not sure if i posted a link or not.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1732568 said:


> Accu for me shows nothing for Friday and .36 on Saturday day and 1.22 Saturday night


.4 Friday and nothing Saturday or Sunday via accuweather


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak is saying blizzard conditions with several inches possible.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1732605 said:


> Novak is saying blizzard conditions with several inches possible.


I just saw that. Whats with all the talk of blizzard conditons? Just wind blown snow or are we getting some?


----------



## CityGuy

Sorry boys been busy working on the basement. Contractor keeps leaving me homework to do.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1732610 said:


> I just saw that. Whats with all the talk of blizzard conditons? Just wind blown snow or are we getting some?


Not sure. They called today's conditions a winter weather advisory for me today..... Not bad at all here!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1732618 said:


> Not sure. They called today's conditions a winter weather advisory for me today..... Not bad at all here!


Same here. Few small drfits in the drive but nothing out of the norm.


----------



## CityGuy

Apparently the schools are becoming more and more chicken. Wife will be home again tomorrow. Wish government worked like that.


----------



## SSS Inc.

From NoWack
> 1.82" - 2.5" on Friday at MSP. 3-9p.m.
> 3"- 3.65" Saturday Night - Sunday 6 p.m. 20-30 Mph Wind gusts Overnight Sunday creating Blizzard Like conditions with the freshly fallen snow. 
> Models are in a general agreement for Friday but as always things could change. Stay tuned.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1732622 said:


> Apparently the schools are becoming more and more chicken. Wife will be home again tomorrow. Wish government worked like that.


I guess Shakopee is closed too, dumb!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1732618 said:


> Not sure. They called today's conditions a winter weather advisory for me today..... Not bad at all here!


You should have driven down 169 at about 7 a.m. The winds were not friendly. Complete white out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1732628 said:


> From NoWack
> > 1.82" - 2.5" on Friday at MSP. 3-9p.m.
> > 3"- 3.65" Saturday Night - Sunday 6 p.m. 20-30 Mph Wind gusts Overnight Sunday creating Blizzard Like conditions with the freshly fallen snow.
> > Models are in a general agreement for Friday but as always things could change. Stay tuned.


F that!!!!!.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1732632 said:


> You should have driven down 169 at about 7 a.m. The winds were not friendly. Complete white out.


I did, about 07:30. I was fine.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1732634 said:


> F that!!!!!.....


Ya what you said!!


----------



## qualitycut

I'm still trying to find a replacement shoveler


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1732635 said:


> I did, about 07:30. I was fine.


I said 7:00. Things got better after I went by.  I agree its a joke about all the closings but there was a white out this morning for me. Nothing I couldn't handle though. wesport


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1732647 said:


> I said 7:00. Things got better after I went by.  I agree its a joke about all the closings but there was a white out this morning for me. Nothing I couldn't handle though. wesport


Ah I see...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

2002 Pontiac Grand Am Gt sedan. Private party is $3400, trade in is $1800.

Figure if I can get $750, I'm ahead of the game.

However, still going to talk with the insurance agent in the morning.


----------



## OC&D

Wtf? You guys were slacking big time around here today. I figured I'd have at least 15 or 20 pages to catch up with......pathetic.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Klondike Episode III !!!!!!


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1732658 said:


> 2002 Pontiac Grand Am Gt sedan. Private party is $3400, trade in is $1800.
> 
> Figure if I can get $750, I'm ahead of the game.
> 
> However, still going to talk with the insurance agent in the morning.


Unrelated to this post but, I'm glad your father is doing better and he's back home.

Related to this post......OMG do you have some crappy luck.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1732675 said:


> Klondike Episode III !!!!!!


I'm dvring it I get to mad during the commercials now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1732677 said:


> Unrelated to this post but, I'm glad your father is doing better and he's back home.
> 
> Related to this post......OMG do you have some crappy luck.


Turns out they don't even live at the apartments.

Apartments are in **** Rapids. Driver lives in Brooklyn Park.

18 year old girl driving, had a male passenger hanging out in this parking lot of all parking lots. In the back, by the railroad tracks.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Thank you for all the well wishes for my dad over the last couple of days as well.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Minneapolis is Cancelled. Daughter gets to stay home on her B-day. Well that's fun. Guess I will be home now too.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1732680 said:


> I'm dvring it I get to mad during the commercials now.


Make sure it gets the last 18 minutes. I guess it goes until 10:18.


----------



## BossPlow614

Man these kids nowadays have had more days off this winter than I did in my entire k-12 school career. For Anoka Hennepin to cancel 5 yrs ago when I was in High School would take a Tornado to hit every single school!


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1732687 said:


> Turns out they don't even live at the apartments.
> 
> Apartments are in **** Rapids. Driver lives in Brooklyn Park.
> 
> 18 year old girl driving, had a male passenger hanging out in this parking lot of all parking lots. In the back, by the railroad tracks.


Haha! I can't imagine what they were up to...... :laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1732696 said:


> Man these kids nowadays have had more days off this winter than I did in my entire k-12 school career. For Anoka Hennepin to cancel 5 yrs ago when I was in High School would take a Tornado to hit every single school!


I think they set a new precedent a few weeks ago. Now they're all scared. Can you imagine if they didn't cancel and some kid got frost bite. Lawsuit. It is cold out there but I don't know. I can teach my kids more at home anyways so I don't care.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1732698 said:


> Haha! I can't imagine what they were up to...... :laughing:


Sounds like someone may have hit the gas peddle at the peak of their conversation. Maybe they were talking about the weather.


----------



## skorum03

OC&D;1732698 said:


> Haha! I can't imagine what they were up to...... :laughing:


I know exactly what they were up to. ... I was that guy once or twice in my life..


----------



## qualitycut

I just hope the gf has to work, that's all me and a buddy are planning on a casino run and would like it better if I didn't have to tell her she needs to stay home


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1732711 said:


> I just hope the gf has to work, that's all me and a buddy are planning on a casino run and would like it better if I didn't have to tell her she needs to stay home


God I haven't been to the casino in a while...

you going to mystic or TI?


----------



## qualitycut

I remember when I was in elementary school if it was 45 below windchill it was canceled tomorrow is supposed to be around that. It really hasn't been this cold in years


----------



## skorum03

Dave Dahl: "The cold front that moves in late Friday night, will probably produce a couple inches of snow by early Saturday."


----------



## OC&D

skorum03;1732705 said:


> I know exactly what they were up to. ... I was that guy once or twice in my life..


Yep. Now I don't have to find a place to park, we've got our own bedroom, heck, we've got our own house! Difference is, now I don't _need_ to find a place to park, and she doesn't _need_ to stay up... 

Maybe there were some advantages back then despite the hassle.


----------



## SSS Inc.

They use to calculate Wind chills differently. It was much colder back 10+ years ago if I remember correctly. So -35 tomorrow would have been more like -50º


----------



## skorum03

OC&D;1732733 said:


> Yep. Now I don't have to find a place to park, we've got our own bedroom, heck, we've got our own house! Difference is, now I don't _need_ to find a place to park, and she doesn't _need_ to stay up...
> 
> Maybe there were some advantages back then despite the hassle.


I couldn't agree more. Definite advantages. And those of us who had a truck had plenty of room.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1732714 said:


> God I haven't been to the casino in a while...
> 
> you going to mystic or TI?


Ti, either have I when I was 17-22 I would go way to much now I try and stay away, I did win 4300 this summer at milaces


----------



## banonea

OC&D;1732733 said:


> Yep. Now I don't have to find a place to park, we've got our own bedroom, heck, we've got our own house! Difference is, now I don't _need_ to find a place to park, and she doesn't _need_ to stay up...
> 
> Maybe there were some advantages back then despite the hassle.


wife and I still do that for the fun of it. 25 years together and still having fun.....


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1732740 said:


> Ti, either have I when I was 17-22 I would go way to much now I try and stay away, I did win 4300 this summer at milaces


Nice... Ive never walked out winning with more than $150. i went a lot between 18 and 20. Cost me way too much money. Wish the place didn't exist. I like TI way more than mystic. I've been tempted to go more and more lately.... 
haha



banonea;1732742 said:


> wife and I still do that for the fun of it. 25 years together and still having fun.....


Good for you guys. Hopefully me and my future wife will do the same. Or even like eachother still at that point... thats probably a good starting point...


----------



## skorum03

On another note I'm still at less than 1 and less than 1/2 for friday/friday night. 60% and 50%


----------



## banonea

skorum03;1732747 said:


> Nice... Ive never walked out winning with more than $150. i went a lot between 18 and 20. Cost me way too much money. Wish the place didn't exist. I like TI way more than mystic. I've been tempted to go more and more lately....
> haha
> 
> Good for you guys. Hopefully me and my future wife will do the same. Or even like eachother still at that point... thats probably a good starting point...


That is a good place to start. ... happy wife, happy life.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1732751 said:


> That is a good place to start. ... happy wife, happy life.


Did you get my private message a few weeks back?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1732753 said:


> Did you get my private message a few weeks back?


Did you get mine.


----------



## qualitycut

F gfs school is canceled. 

O and its good to see some of you guys still have a little zing in the relationship. I usually turn it down.lol


----------



## CityGuy

Wow 1 big metro school closes and they all fall like dominos


----------



## banonea

Hamelfire;1732753 said:


> Did you get my private message a few weeks back?


No I did not. I did just look and nothing.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1732757 said:


> Did you get mine.


Nope. But if you mow grass and plow drives in rochester I will PM you


----------



## OC&D

banonea;1732742 said:


> wife and I still do that for the fun of it. 25 years together and still having fun.....


Nice! I should take her out soon, make a move and see what happens!


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1732761 said:


> No I did not. I did just look and nothing.


Hmm I will see if I can re send or write a new one quick


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1732757 said:


> Did you get mine.


I'll tell your wife!


----------



## banonea

Hamelfire;1732762 said:


> Nope. But if you mow grass and plow drives in rochester I will PM you


Shoot me a pm with the info


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1732758 said:


> F gfs school is canceled.
> 
> O and its good to see some of you guys still have a little zing in the relationship. I usually turn it down.lol


And you're not even married yet.....that's a little sad.


----------



## banonea

OC&D;1732763 said:


> Nice! I should take her out soon, make a move and see what happens!


She is high maintenance. ...lol


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1732768 said:


> And you're not even married yet.....that's a little sad.


Lol its not like that but we sure are not rabbits anymore.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1732758 said:


> F gfs school is canceled.
> 
> O and its good to see some of you guys still have a little zing in the relationship. I usually turn it down.lol


WHAT
You young pups should take all you can get, you get broken allot sooner than us old dogs......:laughing:


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1732773 said:


> Lol its not like that but we sure are not rabbits anymore.


Best time of my life meeting all sorts of rabbits freshmen year of college. Those were the days. Single and willing. So was I haha


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1732778 said:


> WHAT
> You young pups should take all you can get, you get broken allot sooner than us old dogs......:laughing:


I think I wore myself out from 18-24.


----------



## qualitycut

It would take the next 50 years to even come close to those 6


----------



## SSS Inc.

It sounds like I better mop the floors again in order to keep up. :waving:


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1732781 said:


> I think I wore myself out from 18-24.


don't think it is possible :yow!::yow!::yow!:


----------



## cbservicesllc

I have a 2 year old and a 16 week old... what is this mysterious act you guys speak of...


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;1732793 said:


> I have a 2 year old and a 16 week old... what is this mysterious act you guys speak of...


the reason you have a 2 year old and a 16 week old :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## banonea

Wanted to show you guys the new cutting edges for my Western MVP that we made. I had the one with the rubber strip that is always tearing off. Instead of getting the center cutting edge kit from the new MVP to fit, we just intnagrated the center into the cutting edge and it works great:yow!:

Not sure why the new ones are a 4 piece unit when you half to replace all of them if something happens to one piece. total cost, less than $150.00 for the pair payup


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1732801 said:


> Wanted to show you guys the new cutting edges for my Western MVP that we made. I had the one with the rubber strip that is always tearing off. Instead of getting the center cutting edge kit from the new MVP to fit, we just intnagrated the center into the cutting edge and it works great:yow!:
> 
> Not sure why the new ones are a 4 piece unit when you half to replace all of them if something happens to one piece. total cost, less than $150.00 for the pair payup


Looks great. I wish I had your fabrication skills.


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1732807 said:


> Looks great. I wish I had your fabrication skills.


It's more problem solving than anything. ..


----------



## banonea

When I first got started in business I couldn't afford to pay for repairs on anything so I learned how to do it myself. At this point I have the tools and the knowledge, it makes no sense to pay someone to do something I can figure out and do myself for less than half the price.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1732787 said:


> It sounds like I better mop the floors again in order to keep up. :waving:


Yes you should. Every other on this end of town. Helps when looking for kid #1


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1732811 said:


> Yes you should. Every other on this end of town. Helps when looking for kid #1


To my dismay my health class teacher was correct that sometimes it only takes once. Or in my case thrice.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Quality, I wish I dvr'ed Klondike now. Apparently they need commercials every five minute now.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1732815 said:


> Quality, I wish I dvr'ed Klondike now. Apparently they need commercials every five minute now.


Yea the first episode went 30 min without.


----------



## CityGuy

Hey SSS or unit how does sat morning look? Need to get up to costco to resupply the homestead.


----------



## Green Grass

How is it that the city cancelled school and out here I just got the call about a 2 hour delay.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1732825 said:


> How is it that the city cancelled school and out here I just got the call about a 2 hour delay.


you had too many days off


----------



## qualitycut

Idk but Monday looks worse temp wise


----------



## CityGuy

And now the schools will be in session longer and the kids will be mad and the parents mad because of family vacations. I can just see that coming.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1732825 said:


> How is it that the city cancelled school and out here I just got the call about a 2 hour delay.


Because we have a bunch of idiots here. Out where you are is full of responsible parents.


----------



## CityGuy

Novack say next week is the mother load of cold coming


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1732831 said:


> Novack say next week is the mother load of cold coming


11pm Fri thru noon Tuesday looks like windchill wont get above zero


----------



## wenzelosllc

LwnmwrMan22;1732687 said:


> Turns out they don't even live at the apartments.
> 
> Apartments are in **** Rapids. Driver lives in Brooklyn Park.
> 
> 18 year old girl driving, had a male passenger hanging out in this parking lot of all parking lots. In the back, by the railroad tracks.


Listening to 'night train' on the radio I imagine. Totally behaving.


----------



## OC&D

Looks like everyone went to beddy bye.

G'night folks.:waving:


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS bumped me up for Friday. Day around 1", night less than 1".


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu says Saturday night 1-2" on the banner, NWS says nothing for Saturday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have 1.5" from midnight to midnight Friday, then 2-4" possible Saturday night per NWS.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I also have 1/2" possible tonight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Is today Thursday???

I don't have a single clue.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1732928 said:


> Is today Thursday???
> 
> I don't have a single clue.


Not sure. Let me know when you find out.


----------



## TKLAWN

Is NWS the only one on board with the snow on Saturday?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1732934 said:


> Is NWS the only one on board with the snow on Saturday?


Channel 4 said blizzard conditions again Sat night into Sunday, with the coldest temps of the year yet Monday.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1732939 said:


> Channel 4 said blizzard conditions again Sat night into Sunday, with the coldest temps of the year yet Monday.


Well that just sucks!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

AccuWeather has .5" total for me Friday, .4" total Saturday into Sunday.


I'm sure Nowack has 10-14" total for me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh, and my school district is 2 hours late.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yoohas said snow / freezing drizzle on Friday, blizzard conditions even for the cities on Sunday.

Then school closings again Monday.


----------



## skorum03

NWS:
*Today* Sunny and cold, with a high near -6. Wind chill values as low as -36. Northwest wind 5 to 10 mph becoming west southwest in the afternoon.

*Tonight* A 50 percent chance of snow, mainly after 3am. Increasing clouds, with a temperature rising to around 12 by 5am. Wind chill values as low as -23. South southwest wind 5 to 15 mph. New snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible.

*Friday* Snow likely. Cloudy, with a high near 32. West wind around 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. *New snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible.*

*Friday Night* Snow likely before midnight. Cloudy during the early evening, then gradual clearing, with a low around 4. Wind chill values as low as -10. Blustery, with a northwest wind 15 to 20 mph, with gusts as high as 30 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. *New snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible.*

*Saturday* Sunny, with a high near 8. Northwest wind 10 to 15 mph, with gusts as high as 25 mph.

*Saturday Night* Snow likely. Increasing clouds, with a temperature falling to near -1 by 8pm, then rising to around 8 during the remainder of the night. West wind 5 to 10 mph becoming light and variable. Chance of precipitation is 60%. *New snow accumulation of 2 to 4 inches possible.*

Where did saturday come from? What was supposed to be for friday?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1732959 said:


> NWS:
> *Today* Sunny and cold, with a high near -6. Wind chill values as low as -36. Northwest wind 5 to 10 mph becoming west southwest in the afternoon.
> 
> *Tonight* A 50 percent chance of snow, mainly after 3am. Increasing clouds, with a temperature rising to around 12 by 5am. Wind chill values as low as -23. South southwest wind 5 to 15 mph. New snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible.
> 
> *Friday* Snow likely. Cloudy, with a high near 32. West wind around 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. *New snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible.*
> 
> *Friday Night* Snow likely before midnight. Cloudy during the early evening, then gradual clearing, with a low around 4. Wind chill values as low as -10. Blustery, with a northwest wind 15 to 20 mph, with gusts as high as 30 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. *New snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible.*
> 
> *Saturday* Sunny, with a high near 8. Northwest wind 10 to 15 mph, with gusts as high as 25 mph.
> 
> *Saturday Night* Snow likely. Increasing clouds, with a temperature falling to near -1 by 8pm, then rising to around 8 during the remainder of the night. West wind 5 to 10 mph becoming light and variable. Chance of precipitation is 60%. *New snow accumulation of 2 to 4 inches possible.*
> 
> Where did saturday come from? What was supposed to be for friday?


Always supposed to be around 1.5" for Friday. SSS keeps saying NWS on the low end for Friday. Also, Friday snow is in two bursts, 1/2" in the morning, 1"+/- in the afternoon.

Also, remember, if NWS shows less than 50% for snow, they don't put totals in the worded forecast. They said that earlier this year in one of the discussions.

If you want to see what NWS thinks for totals you need to watch the hourly forecast, but they only put those out for 48 hours.


----------



## Green Grass

-21
Calm...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

New weather story shows 4-5" of snow by Sunday right through the middle of the cities.
http://www.crh.noaa.gov/wxstory.php?site=mpx


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1732960 said:


> Always supposed to be around 1.5" for Friday. SSS keeps saying NWS on the low end for Friday. Also, Friday snow is in two bursts, 1/2" in the morning, 1"+/- in the afternoon.
> 
> Also, remember, if NWS shows less than 50% for snow, they don't put totals in the worded forecast. They said that earlier this year in one of the discussions.
> 
> If you want to see what NWS thinks for totals you need to watch the hourly forecast, but they only put those out for 48 hours.


I knew there was a litttle snow forecast for friday but the confidence seemed low. I rarely check the hourly. Maybe I should start.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1732968 said:


> I knew there was a litttle snow forecast for friday but the confidence seemed low. I rarely check the hourly. Maybe I should start.


Yeah, I check the hourly everytime I see there's any chance of snow.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1732972 said:


> Yeah, I check the hourly everytime I see there's any chance of snow.


The forecast changes so often that its almost not even worth it to check until the day before or the day of.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;1732974 said:


> The forecast changes so often that its almost not even worth it to check until the day before or the day of.


No kidding. At times though they are consistent for a few days straight, those are normally the one we don't get anything


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1732974 said:


> The forecast changes so often that its almost not even worth it to check until the day before or the day of.


Actually, the hourly forecasts stay fairly consistent. Plus when they say 30% chance of snow, you can see do they think there's a 30% chance of .5" of snow? Or 3" of snow. Then if all of a sudden they pop up to 80% and 2-4", you're not left wondering WTH?!

Plus you combine that with deciphering the forecast discussion and you get a solid feel for changes, rather than just looking at the forecast page.

I forget if it was yesterday or even this morning, but they were talking about changing the %'s to categorical or 70-80%, which for me, happened this morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1732959 said:


> NWS:
> *Today* Sunny and cold, with a high near -6. Wind chill values as low as -36. Northwest wind 5 to 10 mph becoming west southwest in the afternoon.
> 
> *Tonight* A 50 percent chance of snow, mainly after 3am. Increasing clouds, with a temperature rising to around 12 by 5am. Wind chill values as low as -23. South southwest wind 5 to 15 mph. New snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible.
> 
> *Friday* Snow likely. Cloudy, with a high near 32. West wind around 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. *New snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible.*
> 
> *Friday Night* Snow likely before midnight. Cloudy during the early evening, then gradual clearing, with a low around 4. Wind chill values as low as -10. Blustery, with a northwest wind 15 to 20 mph, with gusts as high as 30 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. *New snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible.*
> 
> *Saturday* Sunny, with a high near 8. Northwest wind 10 to 15 mph, with gusts as high as 25 mph.
> 
> *Saturday Night* Snow likely. Increasing clouds, with a temperature falling to near -1 by 8pm, then rising to around 8 during the remainder of the night. West wind 5 to 10 mph becoming light and variable. Chance of precipitation is 60%. *New snow accumulation of 2 to 4 inches possible.*
> 
> Where did saturday come from? What was supposed to be for friday?


Wonderful.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Don't get me wrong. For this last snow, even Tuesday? morning they had 3" for me on the hourly. I had 1", +/-.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yuhas doesn't even mention snow Saturday


----------



## qualitycut

For those of you who have a shoveler ride with you, what do you pay them?


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1733024 said:


> For those of you who have a shoveler ride with you, what do you pay them?


$12ish cash


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1733027 said:


> $12ish cash


Same. Ones that drive themselves 15-17, although I have 2 that I pay 18, but they do all my shoveling and are completely on call at all times, 24/7.

I've always felt they should get more than drivers. Which... I need to call some guys today.


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1733017 said:


> Yuhas doesn't even mention snow Saturday


Hopefully he's the one who's right. I could use the money but I'm going to duluth


----------



## qualitycut

So let me get this straight, possibly plow Friday then Saturday and Sunday?


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1733030 said:


> So let me get this straight, possibly plow Friday then Saturday and Sunday?


Thats the way it sounds


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1733030 said:


> So let me get this straight, possibly plow Friday then Saturday and Sunday?


No, Friday night, Saturday night/Sunday morning. 2 plows.


----------



## qualitycut

Friday Snow. High near 32. West wind around 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of around an inch possible.

Friday Night Snow likely before midnight. Cloudy during the early evening, then gradual clearing, with a low around 6. Blustery, with a northwest wind 15 to 20 mph, with gusts as high as 25 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible.

Saturday Sunny, with a high near 9. Northwest wind 10 to 15 mph, with gusts as high as 25 mph.

Saturday Night Snow likely. Increasing clouds, with a low around 2. West wind 5 to 10 mph becoming south southeast after midnight. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow accumulation of 2 to 4 inches possible.

Sunday Patchy blowing snow and a chance of snow. Mostly cloudy, with a temperature rising to near 13 by 8am, then falling to around 4 during the remainder of the day. Blustery, with a northwest wind 10 to 15 mph increasing to 15 to 20 mph in the morning. Winds could gust as high as 30 mph. Chance of precipitation is 40%.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have you beat. I get to start with a 50% tonight.




Tonight A 50 percent chance of snow after midnight. Increasing clouds, with a temperature rising to around 10 by 5am. Wind chill values as low as -25. South southwest wind 10 to 15 mph. New snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible.

Friday Snow likely. Cloudy, with a high near 31. West wind around 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of around an inch possible.

Friday Night A 50 percent chance of snow before midnight. Cloudy during the early evening, then gradual clearing, with a low around 1. Wind chill values as low as -15. Blustery, with a northwest wind 15 to 20 mph, with gusts as high as 30 mph. New snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible.

Saturday Sunny, with a high near 9. Northwest wind 10 to 15 mph.

Saturday Night Snow likely. Mostly cloudy, with a temperature falling to near -3 by 8pm, then rising to around 6 during the remainder of the night. West wind 5 to 10 mph becoming light and variable. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow accumulation of 2 to 4 inches possible.

Sunday Patchy blowing snow and a chance of snow. Mostly cloudy, with a temperature falling to around 0 by 5pm. Blustery, with a northwest wind 10 to 15 mph increasing to 15 to 20 mph in the afternoon. Winds could gust as high as 30 mph. Chance of precipitation is 30%.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

I'd take a 2-4"er every Saturday they are no stress because a bunch of my stuff is closed Sunday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1733086 said:


> I'd take a 2-4"er every Saturday they are no stress because a bunch of my stuff is closed Sunday.


I agree, even the 1.5" on Friday before midnight. 1/2 of my schools and my 2 largest industrials are closed on the weekend. Even 3 of my banks.

Now it's just getting everyone in to work.


----------



## qualitycut

Yea for us that do residentials it sucks even more on the weekends.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1733089 said:


> I agree, even the 1.5" on Friday before midnight. 1/2 of my schools and my 2 largest industrials are closed on the weekend. Even 3 of my banks.
> 
> *Now it's just getting everyone in to work.*


I find that to be the hard part even for myself sometimes on the weekends.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1733093 said:


> Yea for us that do residentials it sucks even more on the weekends.


I'd hate to have everyone home watching you plow. That must be real fun.


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1733105 said:


> I'd hate to have everyone home watching you plow. That must be real fun.


Yeah if the snow ends on saturday morning at 8 am, everyone and their grandma are outside watching and want to talk to you. Totally sucks.


----------



## SSS Inc.

John dee is up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1733124 said:


> John dee is up.


He must be thinking Saturday's snow will drift into Sunday morning for an inch or so, the 1-4" band for the cities.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well. Time to get the last kid on the bus for this 2 hour late start. Then head down to W. 7th. They opened up a new area of parking yesterday from construction, and of course they are having a shindig tonight, so they need the area plowed as soon as possible.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1733105 said:


> I'd hate to have everyone home watching you plow. That must be real fun.


Yea its not as much that is the fact everyone is home and need to go to kohls


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1733130 said:


> He must be thinking Saturday's snow will drift into Sunday morning for an inch or so, the 1-4" band for the cities.


It does look like it might go to about noon or so.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

After I slept on it, I decided to wait to hear from my agent.

I'm not sure I want to give up the $2500 in hopes to get $700+/- back in the future if it doesn't have a big effect on the insurance.

My insurance is up in a month anyways, and want to make a change.

I realize a new company will want to know if I have claims, and I'm honest, so it's not that I think "hey, let's make company A pay and quick switch to company B".


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1733024 said:


> For those of you who have a shoveler ride with you, what do you pay them?


Depends.... on the books or off?

I have had the same guys for 5 years and I pay cash $6.00 to $8.00 a hour. I figure they are out of the truck about 15-20 min per site, some more some less so it evens out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Insurance agent said absolutely not. Make the claim.

It will be under $2,000 and is completely explained.

No other claims so it shouldn't affect it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1733150 said:


> After I slept on it, I decided to wait to hear from my agent.
> 
> I'm not sure I want to give up the $2500 in hopes to get $700+/- back in the future if it doesn't have a big effect on the insurance.
> 
> My insurance is up in a month anyways, and want to make a change.
> 
> I realize a new company will want to know if I have claims, and I'm honest, so it's not that I think "hey, let's make company A pay and quick switch to company B".


I would let insurance take care of it. Then you know its all handled correctly and you don't have to worry about it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I think at the end of this season, I'm going to go through all the posts and write a book.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1733164 said:


> Insurance agent said absolutely not. Make the claim.
> 
> It will be under $2,000 and is completely explained.
> 
> No other claims so it shouldn't affect it.


that way if they have any medical issues they are covered as well...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Agent also said that Main Street Group is making a push for small business so if you are looking for a change, check with a local independent broker. She said they are blowing rates out of the water and even with this claim I would be substantially less.


----------



## TKLAWN

Where does NWS get the info for the hourly weather graphs for snow accumulation and %, is it a culmination of models or something else????
Just trying to help decipher the information for myself.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1733172 said:


> Where does NWS get the info for the hourly weather graphs for snow accumulation and %, is it a culmination of models or something else????
> Just trying to help decipher the information for myself.


I would imagine it's what the models show with timing and intensity.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Agent also said with how the accident went down, they may deny the claim.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1733167 said:


> I think at the end of this season, I'm going to go through all the posts and write a book.


Not sure people would believe it. Maybe a reality snow plowing show. They have one for everything else.


----------



## ryde307

I want snow every weekend but this one. 3 guys are out of town. 1 doesnt have much of a route and 1 I can cover but the third has a tricky route someone really has to know. Should be an interesting weekend.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1733174 said:


> Agent also said with how the accident went down, they may deny the claim.


Technically you would have had the right of way I would think.


----------



## Camden

Do any of you know someone who's selling a blower for a skid steer? I'm looking to buy asap. Let me know!


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1733162 said:


> Depends.... on the books or off?
> 
> I have had the same guys for 5 years and I pay cash $6.00 to $8.00 a hour. I figure they are out of the truck about 15-20 min per site, some more some less so it evens out.


6-8 per hour? Holy **** good for you


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1733180 said:


> Technically you would have had the right of way I would think.


I think mn is no fault in parking lots so each are responsible for own vehicle. I think


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1733185 said:


> I think mn is no fault in parking lots so each are responsible for own vehicle. I think


Had a worker get hit and run a parking lot. Cops told him nothing they or insurance could do. My wife backed up the same time this old fart did. They paid his claim. Why? Who knows


----------



## skorum03

TKLAWN;1733176 said:


> Not sure people would believe it. Maybe a reality snow plowing show. They have one for everything else.


I've actually wondered why we haven't seen something like that. We encounter almost as many problems as the next guy working in trucking or whatever else.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

TKLAWN;1733176 said:


> Not sure people would believe it. Maybe a reality snow plowing show. They have one for everything else.


Yeah!! We could call it "Deadliest Plow". Heck I'd watch that!


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1733183 said:


> 6-8 per hour? Holy **** good for you


Seriously. Thats great. I hired one of my buddies who was home on break and we were out for like 7 hours and I have him $100 cash and he said it was too much cause he only spent maybe an hour and a half out of the truck shoveling.



qualitycut;1733185 said:


> I think mn is no fault in parking lots so each are responsible for own vehicle. I think


I believe this is correct as well.


----------



## skorum03

MNPLOWCO;1733190 said:


> Yeah!! We could call it "Deadliest Plow". Heck I'd watch that!


They would probably want us to get into arguments with customers and other plow guys and hit cars and garage doors and all sorts of stuff just to keep the show interesting.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1733201 said:


> They would probably want us to get into arguments with customers and other plow guys and hit cars and garage doors and all sorts of stuff just to keep the show interesting.


So just follow lwnmrr around I think he has touched each of those this season.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

skorum03;1733201 said:


> They would probably want us to get into arguments with customers and other plow guys and hit cars and garage doors and all sorts of stuff just to keep the show interesting.


Yep, split those parked cars open like can openers. Fun!


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1733198 said:


> Seriously. Thats great. I hired one of my buddies who was home on break and we were out for like 7 hours and I have him $100 cash and he said it was too much cause he only spent maybe an hour and a half out of the truck shoveling.
> 
> I believe this is correct as well.


Yea I have trouble finding someone who will get out of bed at any hour of the day for less than 12


----------



## TKLAWN

You would think you could find seasonal guys that would want to plow or shovel. It just doesn't seem like too many guys are interested.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1733201 said:


> They would probably want us to get into arguments with customers and other plow guys and hit cars and garage doors and all sorts of stuff just to keep the show interesting.


No crap. I TOTALLY have that covered!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1733202 said:


> So just follow lwnmrr around I think he has touched each of those this season.


I got the emails saying we aren't there on time and they are going to find someone else. I got the guy upset that my guys clear the sidewalk he is supposed to be doing.

I had tractors stuck on top of snow piles at 45 degree angles.

I was stuck to another truck like dogs in heat with the hitch.

Holy crap I need to revisit December threads to realize how much better it is.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22;1733215 said:


> I got the emails saying we aren't there on time and they are going to find someone else. I got the guy upset that my guys clear the sidewalk he is supposed to be doing.


Do you then ask "When....??? by tonight???.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1733210 said:


> You would think you could find seasonal guys that would want to plow or shovel. It just doesn't seem like too many guys are interested.


I had an add posted, 12 an hr emailed a guy back and forth talked to him on the phone. Sounded good then he throws on me I need 15 an hr


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1733233 said:


> I had an add posted, 12 an hr emailed a guy back and forth talked to him on the phone. Sounded good then he throws on me I need 15 an hr


That's what I don't get. It's like either work and make the $12 or ask for $15 and end up with nothing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1733233 said:


> I had an add posted, 12 an hr emailed a guy back and forth talked to him on the phone. Sounded good then he throws on me I need 15 an hr


Was his name Neil and from WI?

BTW, I know my cancer guy is looking at ads on CL, so shy away from a Neil that has "multiple years" of experience in everything.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1733237 said:


> That's what I don't get. It's like either work and make the $12 or ask for $15 and end up with nothing.


Yea and I told him no cash so I'm guessing he's not collecting unemployment


----------



## banonea

skorum03;1733198 said:


> Seriously. Thats great. I hired one of my buddies who was home on break and we were out for like 7 hours and I have him $100 cash and he said it was too much cause he only spent maybe an hour and a half out of the truck shoveling.
> 
> If they were a shoveling crew and supplying there own truck it would be different. I thought about doing a crew to shovel, but then I cannot make sure it is done right the first time. this way, my brother and I are able to make sure there is no "pooch screwing". I hate to pay by the hour but it works good this way


----------



## OC&D

You guys make me happy I don't really do any shoveling, just my parents, 98 year old grandmother, and one small walk for a guy whose drive I've done for years.

I looked this morning at NWS's 2-4". I'm never going to get my carry class renewal done at this rate.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

The one thing I do is put the dollar amount, the type of work, hours and pay period in the ad. If they mention anything else or say they need this or that I tell them sorry and to move on. I don't really care. When they get greedy or think they are the only people on the planet that can shovel snow I don't want them. They won't ever be worth a piss no matter how much you pay them and coddle them. Either they work or not. 

A couple weeks back I thought I had a couple good shovelers. I only needed on and the other said he couldn't make it but sent another guy. A 50's Hispanic guy. I started to show him what to do. He says all that snow need to be off the walk and in front of doors. Yes I tell him. Then he asks if there's a way to block the wind. I say no. Then he asks about pay. I tell him. He says no good. I need money now!!. I tell him that's not how it is. He leaves. Good ridens. So I ended up with a better guy that the first ones I had. I still have an on call list. Maybe guysup there are just lazy who knows. 

The guys who wanted a huge raise text every once in a while. I simply tell them no


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1733093 said:


> Yea for us that do residentials it sucks even more on the weekends.


Yeah, I have to agree there... thought plowing last Saturday would be great... and it was for the most part... except for everyone looking out the window while you plow... usually when I take up a roll of sod or something stupid too... hahaha


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Car fire on 494 just east of airport.


----------



## olsonbro

We pay 10 to 14 per hour for shovelers. Pay depends on how long they have been with us, and if they are driving for us or not. We also pay based on attendance rates. Shovelers are notoriously unreliable, but then again I try to keep in mind what were hiring for. Shovelers are run on payroll, but I will pay them quickly to keep them coming back. We run payroll every Thursday anyway, so I allow shovelers to not have a waiting week. If they work any given week, we will pay them out on Fridays. 
Even with what I consider good pay, and quick pay we still struggle at times to get enough shovelers each storm. We need a lot of shovelers, as we service HOA's and Apartments. Each storm we call at least 50% more people than we need, knowing that half won't actually show up. 
Every once in a while though we have to many show up, haha. We don't turn them away, it just means each crew will finish quickly. This happened a week ago when we had 4". We had an extra 15 guys show up, and our shovel crews finished all routes in 4 hrs. Great for me, not so great for the guy's paychecks!


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea;1733170 said:


> that way if they have any medical issues they are covered as well...


That's so true... you never know when they will come back and say something hurts...


----------



## qualitycut

For you guys that do town homes, do you charge a rate per house if there isnt really any common areas? Have took two calls today for smaller ones, one is a 6 unit 3 building higher end and another 14unit 7 building medium end. I have a couple smaller lower end ones now but this territory is kind of new for me as far as bidding it competitively


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1733277 said:


> That's so true... you never know when they will come back and say something hurts...


My mom got rearended in her explorer last year while at a stop light and the guy who hit her was doing about 45-50 it took a few days till she started to get bad neck pains, she didnt sue them or anything but did end up having to go to the chiropractor or whatever it was.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1733283 said:


> My mom got rearended in her explorer last year while at a stop light and the guy who hit her was doing about 45-50 it took a few days till she started to get bad neck pains, she didnt sue them or anything but did end up having to go to the chiropractor or whatever it was.


Same thing happened to my wife, son, and I in her Edge... F350 hit us going 50... it took a week for me to feel sore... we almost considered not going to the hospital, but my son ended up with a skull fracture so we're glad we did...


----------



## BossPlow614

Does anyone know what the price per bag @ pallet pricing is from US Salt?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

BossPlow614;1733296 said:


> Does anyone know what the price per bag @ pallet pricing is from US Salt?


No. Good luck getting prices from the web site


----------



## djagusch

Camden;1733182 said:


> Do any of you know someone who's selling a blower for a skid steer? I'm looking to buy asap. Let me know!


Call shane at erskine/quickattach. See if they have stock made or not.

If you get a quote from a dealer (bobcat seems cheaper) he will match it. They are in alexandria so I would think you could pick up quickly (no shipping time).


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1733285 said:


> Same thing happened to my wife, son, and I in her Edge... F350 hit us going 50... it took a week for me to feel sore... we almost considered not going to the hospital, but my son ended up with a skull fracture so we're glad we did...


Let me guess the guy in the truck was just fine? How bad was his fracture? That's a scary thing to have.


----------



## Camden

djagusch;1733302 said:


> Call shane at erskine/quickattach. See if they have stock made or not.
> 
> If you get a quote from a dealer (bobcat seems cheaper) he will match it. They are in alexandria so I would think you could pick up quickly (no shipping time).


Good to know! I will call them now.


----------



## ryde307

BossPlow614;1733296 said:


> Does anyone know what the price per bag @ pallet pricing is from US Salt?


I have a price sheet but it would be easier to call. Pricing may have changed,
US Salt 952-890-8448


----------



## djagusch

Camden;1733305 said:


> Good to know! I will call them now.


They have some buddy/referral deal so might want to ask about that. Seems like you and I get $100 cabelas card each or something like that. Take the "d" off my user name and you have my last name.


----------



## Camden

djagusch;1733314 said:


> They have some buddy/referral deal so might want to ask about that. Seems like you and I get $100 cabelas card each or something like that. Take the "d" off my user name and you have my last name.


He wasn't there but I left a message. I'll try to hook you up.


----------



## olsonbro

qualitycut;1733279 said:


> For you guys that do town homes, do you charge a rate per house if there isnt really any common areas? Have took two calls today for smaller ones, one is a 6 unit 3 building higher end and another 14unit 7 building medium end. I have a couple smaller lower end ones now but this territory is kind of new for me as far as bidding it competitively


We bid based on the whole property as one. There are metrics we use based on how many units the HOA is and how much common area. But we always bid based on the whole property being serviced at xxx price per month


----------



## CityGuy

SSS dodgeball at 1630 fsn


----------



## BossPlow614

ryde307;1733309 said:


> I have a price sheet but it would be easier to call. Pricing may have changed,
> US Salt 952-890-8448


Just called them.
Theyre right in line with pricing compared to NSI. But they're out of Melt It until late next week.


----------



## CityGuy

MNPLOWCO;1733190 said:


> Yeah!! We could call it "Deadliest Plow". Heck I'd watch that!


There was one on A and E I think a few years back. Lasted a few episodes. Dot out of california I think it was in the mountains


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Branching out. Just got done plowing the landfill in Hopkins.

Now up to Isanti.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1733334 said:


> Branching out. Just got done plowing the landfill in Hopkins.
> 
> Now up to Isanti.


Is there anyhting you don't/won't plow?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1733339 said:


> Is there anyhting you don't/won't plow?


Yes, and I am awaiting all of the "wow, your business is really in the dumps" comments.

I DO turn down work, but not stuff that can get done whenever.


----------



## skorum03

kstp says 1" of snow possible early friday a.m. tapering to flurries by noon.


----------



## skorum03

skorum03;1733342 said:


> kstp says 1" of snow possible early friday a.m. tapering to flurries by noon.


No mention of anything on saturday.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1733341 said:


> Yes, and I am awaiting all of the "wow, your business is really in the dumps" comments.
> 
> I DO turn down work, but not stuff that can get done whenever.


Well I thought that but refrained from saying it.

But,

Your bussiness really hit the dump today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1733343 said:


> No mention of anything on saturday.


Dahl was on 1500 saying snow sunday afternoon into sunday night, couple of inches.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1733347 said:


> Dahl was on 1500 saying snow sunday afternoon into sunday night, couple of inches.


yeah i just read that on their website. Kinda confusing the way they laid out the forecast. THey talked about sunday - monday before they talked about tomorrow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

They are the only one Sunday to Monday. Everyone else is Saturday to Sunday.


----------



## Camden

djagusch;1733314 said:


> They have some buddy/referral deal so might want to ask about that. Seems like you and I get $100 cabelas card each or something like that. Take the "d" off my user name and you have my last name.


Shane called me back and they're out 2 WEEKS on new units. I told him I'd probably take one if he could get it to me within a week. I could really use one tonight so even waiting a week is longer than I had hoped.

He said he'll take care of the referral thing too.

Just waiting on a call back.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1733347 said:


> Dahl was on 1500 saying snow sunday afternoon into sunday night, couple of inches.


That would be fine. It could snow every other day if it ended around 7-10pm


----------



## Camden

Djagusch - I just ordered one and you'll be receiving your referral bonus 

Thanks a lot, I hope it works out well.


----------



## djagusch

Camden;1733358 said:


> Djagusch - I just ordered one and you'll be receiving your referral bonus
> 
> Thanks a lot, I hope it works out well.


I have used one 79" on my s205 for the last 2 seasons. Seems to work really well (does 130 drives for townhomes each snowfall) has held up well. You should be happy with it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dahl will be on 1500 shortly for those that want to hear the forecast themselves.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1733334 said:


> Branching out. Just got done plowing the landfill in Hopkins.
> 
> Now up to Isanti.


You were less than a block from our shop.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1733366 said:


> Dahl will be on 1500 shortly for those that want to hear the forecast themselves.


Can you just pass it on


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1733371 said:


> Can you just pass it on


I'll pass on passing it on.

Didn't hear it...doing my first section of sidewalk.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1733366 said:


> Dahl will be on 1500 shortly for those that want to hear the forecast themselves.


Not sure what dave is up to but there is a chance of snow tomorrow before noon(should be metro and north) in addition to tomorrow night(all of us). Sunday night instead of late Saturday is coming out of no where I think. NAM, GFS, ECWMF all have snow late Sat/Early sunday ending around lunch time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1733370 said:


> You were less than a block from our shop.


I'll stop in next time. Although when I plow these, it's days like today, with no snow for a while, nothing going on. Probably no one at the shop.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1733377 said:


> Not sure what dave is up to but there is a chance of snow tomorrow before noon(should be metro and north) in addition to tomorrow night(all of us). Sunday night instead of late Saturday is coming out of no where I think. NAM, GFS, ECWMF all have snow late Sat/Early sunday ending around lunch time.


Right. I could understand if everyone was saying Sunday morning into afternoon and Dahl thought it was going to slow, but not a whole day.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1733378 said:


> I'll stop in next time. Although when I plow these, it's days like today, with no snow for a while, nothing going on. Probably no one at the shop.


Park in the street so you don't hit anything


----------



## jimslawnsnow

djagusch;1733362 said:


> I have used one 79" on my s205 for the last 2 seasons. Seems to work really well (does 130 drives for townhomes each snowfall) has held up well. You should be happy with it.


Does that have a replaceable cutting edge? Can you get close to the concrete or tar with it?


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1733378 said:


> I'll stop in next time. Although when I plow these, it's days like today, with no snow for a while, nothing going on. Probably no one at the shop.


There is always someone around. 4 people working today. We break plenty of stuff plowing so there is repairs happening. Also we are about 80% done with remodeling one of the buidlings so if it's not snowing we are working on it.


----------



## ryde307

Does anyone else need bagged salt? or deicer? I need to order more and have a decent connection to save some money. If I can get close to a semi load or atleast half we can save some more.
Basically looking to do a group buy and you would have to pick it up from Hopkins or Shakopee.


----------



## qualitycut

This is sweet
http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/cto/4285279936.html


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1733380 said:


> Park in the street so you don't hit anything


Well heck, with how much Ryde is making with doing his whole route every time it snows a 1/2", I'm gonna wait until they leave the shop, then back out directly in front of them.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1733393 said:


> This is sweet
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/cto/4285279936.html


I saw it on there a few months back. I wonder if its legal to drive down the road with that big chute out front.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This is what 1" of fluff does to my sidewalks in Isanti.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1733398 said:


> This is what 1" of fluff does to my sidewalks in Isanti.


I want to put up a snow fence, but it's hourly, so I don't want to short myself time either.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1733400 said:


> I want to put up a snow fence, but it's hourly, so I don't want to short myself time either.


Dang. That's deep. Good thing you're hourly.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh oh. Someone is going to be upset. Talked with the adjuster. She said unless the other person has proof of something different, they are going to say the girl is 100% at fault and go after her to fix my truck.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1733393 said:


> This is sweet
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/cto/4285279936.html


I have seen a similar unit Ford I think running around the city.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1733417 said:


> Oh oh. Someone is going to be upset. Talked with the adjuster. She said unless the other person has proof of something different, they are going to say the girl is 100% at fault and go after her to fix my truck.


Nice.............


----------



## CityGuy

Waiting for mud to dry sucks. I am ready to paint now.....................


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;1733381 said:


> Does that have a replaceable cutting edge? Can you get close to the concrete or tar with it?


I was told that the unit doesn't come with shoes so that it'll scrape right down to the pavement.


----------



## CityGuy

Wow is it quiet in here


----------



## CityGuy

Number 11 says morning snow and then later in the afternoon. 1-2 inches. And snow likely on sunday no amount mentioned.


----------



## BossPlow614

Nws dropped to less than half an inch tonight, less than one tmrw, less than half inch tmrw night. Then 2-4" Saturday night, then less than an inch Sunday.


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1733450 said:


> Nws dropped to less than half an inch tonight, less than one tmrw, less than half inch tmrw night. Then 2-4" Saturday night, then less than an inch Sunday.


So the concensus is throw a dart at the board and go with that number.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

FWIW, Canada has a 2 YEAR lead on us with the start of their thread.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1733304 said:


> Let me guess the guy in the truck was just fine? How bad was his fracture? That's a scary thing to have.


Yeah the guy in the truck was fine... punched the radiator a bit and the grill had to be replaced... The fracture wasn't displaced; so that was good, but it went down past his right ear so we've had a lot of follow up with Children's for hearing tests.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I got 1.5" total still for tomorrow, from midnight to midnight.

For Saturday - Sunday, 3.8" from Saturday @ 6 pm until Sunday @ 6 pm.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1733456 said:


> FWIW, Canada has a 2 YEAR lead on us with the start of their thread.


And we are gaining on them daily.


----------



## unit28

unit28;1730092 said:


> Guessing that means Monday then.
> Since NWS .was 12 hrs late on this one.


#35822...check


----------



## djagusch

jimslawnsnow;1733381 said:


> Does that have a replaceable cutting edge? Can you get close to the concrete or tar with it?


Yes cutting edge is replacable. Just a light skim of snow left after using it.


----------



## ryde307

LWNMWR that looks cold and sh itty. 
Also we stray busy at 1/2" but I'm looking for more day after work. We are lucky this year with all the small snows but in normal years the way to make money is all in the extras or after hours work. All we really sell is time and the more time or days we can be out the better it is.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1733417 said:


> Oh oh. Someone is going to be upset. Talked with the adjuster. She said unless the other person has proof of something different, they are going to say the girl is 100% at fault and go after her to fix my truck.


Ha! That's awesome!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This is the canvas I had to work with today. Not plowed all year. Open up at the road, come in through a gate behind me, through the gate ahead of me, hug the fencing to the right on the other side to the flare on the right side of the picture.

Road is 20' wide, drops off 4' down on the left side once I get through the gate.

Got 4 more to do next week. All 4 a different situation.

Ryde, I agree with the day after work, that's why I like these landfills.

I can do them whenever, after 4".

My customer was supposed to buy a plow this year and do it themselves, but they hadn't yet.


----------



## djagusch

ryde307;1733392 said:


> Does anyone else need bagged salt? or deicer? I need to order more and have a decent connection to save some money. If I can get close to a semi load or atleast half we can save some more.
> Basically looking to do a group buy and you would have to pick it up from Hopkins or Shakopee.


Sent you a pm


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1733483 said:


> This is the canvas I had to work with today. Not plowed all year. Open up at the road, come in through a gate behind me, through the gate ahead of me, hug the fencing to the right on the other side to the flare on the right side of the picture.
> 
> Road is 20' wide, drops off 4' down on the left side once I get through the gate.
> 
> Got 4 more to do next week.


You should just sub it to us and make money sitting on your couch playing PS4.
They just got done capping that one this fall. They hauled dirt in nonstop for weeks from the large united health building that was just finished on 62 and Shady Oak. A guy sat in a 257 Cat skid all day with a sweeper going up and down the 2 blocks out front. I felt bad for the guy I would have gone insane.


----------



## unit28

http://weather.unisys.com/gfs/gfs.php?inv=0&plot=rh&region=us&t=36h


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1733487 said:


> You should just sub it to us and make money sitting on your couch playing PS4.
> They just got done capping that one this fall. They hauled dirt in nonstop for weeks from the large united health building that was just finished on 62 and Shady Oak. A guy sat in a 257 Cat skid all day with a sweeper going up and down the 2 blocks out front. I felt bad for the guy I would have gone insane.


They have one next to Flying Cloud I have to do next week. Supposedly they want to open that one back up, haul all the garbage out and reclaim it for housing. I'm not sure I would want to live on an old landfill. I don't care how far they dig down.
I like plowing them.

Pull up Google Earth so you can get a feel for where the road is and hope for the best.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1733464 said:


> #35822...check


You know how long it took to get back to #35822??


----------



## OC&D

So today I finally managed to move a bunch of crap around in the basement so I could get at the long lost elliptical machine we have. I've been intending on moving it up to the 2nd floor in a room off of our bedroom for the past couple of months and I decided that today it was getting moved up there come hell or high water.

Well, it's up there, re-assembled and everything! The only trouble is, I'm absolutely exhausted now. How much of a load have I gotten to be that just taking the thing apart and moving it wore me out? Granted, it's not some cheap machine, it's an Octane, big and heavy, but still...that's pathetic.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

https://scontent-a-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1604979_253934198109429_1109099683_n.jpg

Hamel, watch the DOT....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS says snow for Saturday has slowed, will snow most of the day on Sunday instead.


----------



## ryde307

Is anyone else worried about salt shortages? It sounds like around the country people are having issues. I know US ran out of their bulk and sounds like they have gone through what they could get from Cargill. It sounds like they will still have salt but it will be around $125 per ton. Not sure where others are at but I have heard others are cutting people off as well.


----------



## unit28

this looks more my speed right now


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1733393 said:


> This is sweet
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/cto/4285279936.html


I saw that on there a while back. He must want way too much. I bet its not even legal to drive down the road like that haha



LwnmwrMan22;1733398 said:


> This is what 1" of fluff does to my sidewalks in Isanti.


Holy moly. What kind of snow blower are you running?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1733521 said:


> I saw that on there a while back. He must want way too much. I bet its not even legal to drive down the road like that haha
> 
> Holy moly. What kind of snow blower are you running?


I'm running a Toro 721, the new(er) 4 cycle single stage paddle blower.


----------



## BossPlow614

ryde307;1733517 said:


> Is anyone else worried about salt shortages? It sounds like around the country people are having issues. I know US ran out of their bulk and sounds like they have gone through what they could get from Cargill. It sounds like they will still have salt but it will be around $125 per ton. Not sure where others are at but I have heard others are cutting people off as well.


I think it was NICHOLS LANDSCA that mentioned last week that the price was going up to $125/ton.


----------



## ryde307

BossPlow614;1733538 said:


> I think it was NICHOLS LANDSCA that mentioned last week that the price was going up to $125/ton.


Yea Forgot who said it. I also heard that but wasn't sure it was true. We had 28 tons delivered last week and they said that was the last we could get for $80 a ton. We did get 100 ton from Northern salt that is supposed to be delivered starting tomorrow but We have to make room for it first.


----------



## ryde307

Still looking to see if more people need bagged salt or deicer. A friend is a dealer for North American salt so anything they sell on the site he can get. 
Prices are approx:
straight salt +5 $4.25
Blend -10 $6-$6.50
Blend -25 $9
Price will change based on how much is purchased.


----------



## Ranger620

ryde307;1733517 said:


> Is anyone else worried about salt shortages? It sounds like around the country people are having issues. I know US ran out of their bulk and sounds like they have gone through what they could get from Cargill. It sounds like they will still have salt but it will be around $125 per ton. Not sure where others are at but I have heard others are cutting people off as well.


I found salt under $100 a ton delivered. I am ordering 2 loads tomorrow. They only have about 20 loads left. If you look around you can still find it. I have about 20 tons so another 40-50 should get me thru the year I hope


----------



## ryde307

Ranger620;1733575 said:


> I found salt under $100 a ton delivered. I am ordering 2 loads tomorrow. They only have about 20 loads left. If you look around you can still find it. I have about 20 tons so another 40-50 should get me thru the year I hope


We got our 100 for around $90 a ton. My main worry was if they cut people off completely. After some phone calls it sounds like there is alot around you will just need to pay well for it. Either way we should be good for the rest of the season assuming it slows down a bit.


----------



## skorum03

ryde307;1733579 said:


> We got our 100 for around $90 a ton. My main worry was if they cut people off completely. After some phone calls it sounds like there is alot around you will just need to pay well for it. Either way we should be good for the rest of the season assuming it slows down a bit.


Well I hope the snow doesn't slow down until middle of may.

Edit. I meant to say March.


----------



## banonea

skorum03;1733584 said:


> Well I hope the snow doesn't slow down until middle of may.


I agree....


----------



## BossPlow614

skorum03;1733584 said:


> Well I hope the snow doesn't slow down until middle of may.


F that!! I can make WAY more in the spring/summer/fall months not to mention you can actually be outside. Let's have 80 degrees on St. Patrick's Day again.


----------



## ringahding1

banonea;1733586 said:


> I agree....


Yessssir's ! Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1733593 said:


> F that!! I can make WAY more in the spring/summer/fall months not to mention you can actually be outside. Let's have 80 degrees on St. Patrick's Day again.


You weren't saying that last year.


----------



## qualitycut

I hate the stress that comes with th plowing. Its funny how you can piss someone off so much and lose an account over 2 inches of snow but a landscape can take an extra day or two and no biggy


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1733603 said:


> You weren't saying that last year.


He goes back and forth all season


----------



## skorum03

BossPlow614;1733593 said:


> F that!! I can make WAY more in the spring/summer/fall months not to mention you can actually be outside. Let's have 80 degrees on St. Patrick's Day again.


I agree I edited my statement.

Although I can see both sides of this.

If it snows four times in a month, I can make the same amount of money in 4 days that I would in about 20 days of lawn mowing. Now with that said. I like mowing grass and warmer weather. Also, I can make money doing landscaping and other stuff. But I work for larger amounts of time. But I still make way more in the summer so I'd rather have that. I guess


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1733603 said:


> You weren't saying that last year.


That's because I didn't realize how much more I could have made in the spring months. If it snows in April this year I won't be extremely happy but I won't completely angry either, most monthly/prepaid accounts will be per push or hourly.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1733614 said:


> I hate the stress that comes with th plowing. Its funny how you can piss someone off so much and lose an account over 2 inches of snow but a landscape can take an extra day or two and no biggy


So true, Its the inconvenience that snow causes people.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1733614 said:


> I hate the stress that comes with th plowing. Its funny how you can piss someone off so much and lose an account over 2 inches of snow but a landscape can take an extra day or two and no biggy


Plus in the summer, everything is just easier as far as equipment goes. If you break something, its easy to fix, everything is warm, we work during the day. Parts places are open. Winter is stressful because of the what if factor all the time. And everything is harder when its cold.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1733614 said:


> I hate the stress that comes with th plowing. Its funny how you can piss someone off so much and lose an account over 2 inches of snow but a landscape can take an extra day or two and no biggy


Really? I'm just the opposite. Winter is my low stress time of year. The rest of the year is heart attack central. Our businesses are different so I understand your take. Unless its raining cats and dogs we better show up and finish a project in the summer. There is no room for error for us.

My dad however used to panic every storm but I think I have calmed him down over the years. Part of it was breakdowns but now we have lots of back up trucks and equipment waiting so that isn't an issue anymore.


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1733643 said:


> Really?  I'm just the opposite. Winter is my low stress time of year. The rest of the year is heart attack central. Our businesses are different so I understand your take. Unless its raining cats and dogs we better show up and finish a project in the summer. There is no room for error for us.
> 
> My dad however used to panic every storm but I think I have calmed him down over the years. Part of it was breakdowns but now we have lots of back up trucks and equipment waiting so that isn't an issue anymore.


If I had lots of extra equipment around I wouldn't worry at all.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1733643 said:


> Really? I'm just the opposite. Winter is my low stress time of year. The rest of the year is heart attack central. Our businesses are different so I understand your take. Unless its raining cats and dogs we better show up and finish a project in the summer. There is no room for error for us.
> 
> My dad however used to panic every storm but I think I have calmed him down over the years. Part of it was breakdowns but now we have lots of back up trucks and equipment waiting so that isn't an issue anymore.


That makes sense... can I do my lawn and landscape all summer and sub for you in the winter?


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1733502 said:


> https://scontent-a-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1604979_253934198109429_1109099683_n.jpg
> 
> Hamel, watch the DOT....


Saw that and commented on it. We are exempt.

Until something happens


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;1733517 said:


> Is anyone else worried about salt shortages? It sounds like around the country people are having issues. I know US ran out of their bulk and sounds like they have gone through what they could get from Cargill. It sounds like they will still have salt but it will be around $125 per ton. Not sure where others are at but I have heard others are cutting people off as well.


I heard ours are coming out of Duluth from now on. Trucking it all the way down here.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1733661 said:


> That makes sense... can I do my lawn and landscape all summer and sub for you in the winter?


I miss doing subbing for plowing money wasn't near as good but if something broke or whatever no sweet on my back


----------



## qualitycut

Well I posted my first paid add on cl so we will see how this goes


----------



## CityGuy

I see the news is talking pot holes already. Great.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1733688 said:


> I see the news is talking pot holes already. Great.


I almost got eaten by one on crosstown


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1733689 said:


> I almost got eaten by one on crosstown


Don't doubt that. They will be bad this year.


----------



## wizardsr

BossPlow614;1733296 said:


> Does anyone know what the price per bag @ pallet pricing is from US Salt?


$4.25 for solar, $4.10 for the cheapest straight salt (basically bagged bulk).

Bulk jumped last week as they ran out and had some trucked in. $80/ton for straight, $90/ton for "treated wannabe clearlane".


----------



## wizardsr

LwnmwrMan22;1733398 said:


> This is what 1" of fluff does to my sidewalks in Isanti.


Looks like you were right in my gf's backyard... Wish I'd have known you were over there today, I'd have gone out and thrown snowballs at you, lol.


----------



## CityGuy

Nice goal by the wild.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1733661 said:


> That makes sense... can I do my lawn and landscape all summer and sub for you in the winter?


We keep everything in house. Never really wanted to expand into some giant snow machine although I've thought about it. We actually keep it to just family members within the company so reliability is a given. I'm sure a lot of stress for some of you guys comes from chasing employees.



skorum03;1733655 said:


> If I had lots of extra equipment around I wouldn't worry at all.


It definitely takes the stress out of it. Somehow we ended up with about two trucks to one guy ratio as well as several Bobcats we don't even use for plowing. We'd have to blow up about 15 pieces before I would freak out. My dad started plowing in the 60's with a Ford Industrial Tractor. No cab and would drive all over town with the thing. It was pretty common back then. Put almost 1000 hours on a new one in a year. You either had a Tractor or Jeep. I'm guessing this is where his stress from snow came from. He didn't have any backup until my uncle was old enough. He spent many Lwnmwr type hours with the flu on one. Plowed a ton downtown so you can imagine how different the scene is these days down there compared to back then.


----------



## Tbrothers

wizardsr;1733701 said:


> $4.25 for solar, $4.10 for the cheapest straight salt (basically bagged bulk).
> 
> Bulk jumped last week as they ran out and had some trucked in. $80/ton for straight, $90/ton for "treated wannabe clearlane".


The cheapest stuff is far from bagged bulk salt. Was years ago but we switched suppliers for bagged product this year. Thanks wizard


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1733712 said:


> Nice goal by the wild.


Nice second goal. Didn't realize it even went in.

Rehab Addict on tonight. Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1733739 said:


> Nice second goal. Didn't realize it even went in.
> 
> Rehab Addict on tonight. Thumbs Up


And Appalachian outlaws


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1733746 said:


> And Appalachian outlaws


And American Idol.


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1733746 said:


> And Appalachian outlaws


Ill be dvr'ing it & watching X Games at 8, snocross freestyle is tonight.


----------



## TKLAWN

Wild look solid.


----------



## TKLAWN

BossPlow614;1733755 said:


> Ill be dvr'ing it & watching X Games at 8, snocross freestyle is tonight.


One day and your hooked on snowmobiling eh.


----------



## BossPlow614

TKLAWN;1733765 said:


> One day and your hooked on snowmobiling eh.


Ive always watched winter X & the snocross race (which is Sunday) has always been my favorite event in it.

But I'm hooked, I'd like to get out & ride a couple more times this year if it ever gets to 20 degrees.


----------



## TKLAWN

BossPlow614;1733767 said:


> Ive always watched winter X & the snocross race (which is Sunday) has always been my favorite event in it.
> 
> But I'm hooked, I'd like to get out & ride a couple more times this year if it ever gets to 20 degrees.


Yeah, I've been riding sleds since I was a kid. It's a lot of fun, I don't have the balls to do what those guy do though. Pretty crazy!


----------



## BossPlow614

TKLAWN;1733776 said:


> Yeah, I've been riding sleds since I was a kid. It's a lot of fun, I don't have the balls to do what those guy do though. Pretty crazy!


I would try racing snocross but definitely no freestyle!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

djagusch;1733467 said:


> Yes cutting edge is replacable. Just a light skim of snow left after using it.


what are they? in the 5k range?


----------



## wenzelosllc

BossPlow614;1733593 said:


> F that!! I can make WAY more in the spring/summer/fall months not to mention you can actually be outside. Let's have 80 degrees on St. Patrick's Day again.


I'm all for this. Snow until March 1st then no more. Gentle warming trend until April would be perfect.

That crap we got in April last year sucked. Spent many many hours shoveling snow (read that as water with some snow flakes in it) from a baseball field into the back of a workman in the middle of the night.  Not looking forward to that again. Every part of me was soaked.


----------



## CityGuy

Wild still up and looking good.


----------



## CityGuy

Novak says high potential of a ground blizzard on sunday. Hmmmm He hints at roads closed across the state.


----------



## CityGuy

Here is the pic.


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1733767 said:


> Ive always watched winter X & the snocross race (which is Sunday) has always been my favorite event in it.
> 
> But I'm hooked, I'd like to get out & ride a couple more times this year if it ever gets to 20 degrees.


That's my plan tomorrow, riding all day.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1733819 said:


> Novak says high potential of a ground blizzard on sunday. Hmmmm He hints at roads closed across the state.


I hope not, that sucks.


----------



## BossPlow614

wenzelosllc;1733808 said:


> I'm all for this. Snow until March 1st then no more. Gentle warming trend until April would be perfect.
> 
> That crap we got in April last year sucked. Spent many many hours shoveling snow (read that as water with some snow flakes in it) from a baseball field into the back of a workman in the middle of the night.  Not looking forward to that again. Every part of me was soaked.


I bet you didn't need to go to the gym that week! :laughing:

Working at Target Field?

I'd love if it ended on March 1st after 2 events per week in Feb.


----------



## cbservicesllc

wenzelosllc;1733808 said:


> I'm all for this. Snow until March 1st then no more. Gentle warming trend until April would be perfect.


I'll second that... full bore come April!


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;1733826 said:


> That's my plan tomorrow, riding all day.


Mine also, where you riding?


----------



## CityGuy

I so want one.


----------



## Polarismalibu

greenery;1733832 said:


> Mine also, where you riding?


I haven't decided yet. What about you?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Last storm will be March 21st. 

62.5" for the season. 


:waving:


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;1733844 said:


> I haven't decided yet. What about you?


Probably hit some ditches between here (Rockford) and there. I havent spent a lot of time riding this area so not really sure on the best ditches. Have ridden 50 up to 19 and headed north towards the park in st micheal a few times but thats about ..

I really wanted to head out today, but it was a little chilly for me.


----------



## Polarismalibu

greenery;1733850 said:


> Probably hit some ditches between here (Rockford) and there. I havent spent a lot of time riding this area so not really sure on the best ditches. Have ridden 50 up to 19 and headed north towards the park in st micheal a few times but thats about it..


I take off from my house in Rogers a lot and run threw st Michael, the ditches between there and Monticello are usually really fun lots of big drifts


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;1733852 said:


> I take off from my house in Rogers a lot and run threw st Michael, the ditches between there and Monticello are usually really fun lots of big drifts


Are you headed out with some buddies?


----------



## Polarismalibu

greenery;1733857 said:


> Are you headed out with some buddies?


I'll probably have one other with me I think. I bought a new sled this year so I have a extra that I have been letting friends use trying to get them into the sport


----------



## unit28

Hamelfire;1733823 said:


> Here is the pic.


if you go back to my post with a link you can see why he posted that.....


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;1733863 said:


> I'll probably have one other with me I think. I bought a new sled this year so I have a extra that I have been letting friends use trying to get them into the sport


Nice, most of my friends have gotten out of it over the years, but I also kept my old one for friends to use. Unfortunately all of them work during the week other than a few im not really interested in riding with.


----------



## SnowGuy73

-8, clear, calm. 

21:21


----------



## Greenery

Maybe we'll have to meet up sometime, sounds like we prettt much ride the same areas. I typically do some here if the snow is good, North shore (one of my favorites),Ashland and if I can make it work Montana, that ones tough at this point though. Has to be last minute.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS or unit thoughts on sat/sunday? Predictions?


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1733880 said:


> SSS or unit thoughts on sat/sunday? Predictions?


Probably 4-6 inches


----------



## SSS Inc.

greenery;1733878 said:


> Maybe we'll have to meet up sometime, sounds like we prettt much ride the same areas. I typically do some here if the snow is good, North shore (one of my favorites),Ashland and if I can make it work Montana, that ones tough at this point though. Has to be last minute.


My wife is from Ashland.Thumbs Up



Hamelfire;1733880 said:


> SSS or unit thoughts on sat/sunday? Predictions?


I pretty much agree with NoWack from yesterday.


----------



## Polarismalibu

greenery;1733878 said:


> Maybe we'll have to meet up sometime, sounds like we prettt much ride the same areas. I typically do some here if the snow is good, North shore (one of my favorites),Ashland and if I can make it work Montana, that ones tough at this point though. Has to be last minute.


Those are the same areas I always ride, Ashland is awesome and silver bay is one of my favorites on the north shore.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SSS Inc.;1732628 said:


> From NoWack
> > 1.82" - 2.5" on Friday at MSP. 3-9p.m.
> > 3"- 3.65" Saturday Night - Sunday 6 p.m. 20-30 Mph Wind gusts Overnight Sunday creating Blizzard Like conditions with the freshly fallen snow.
> > Models are in a general agreement for Friday but as always things could change. Stay tuned.


.....................


----------



## cbservicesllc

Good win for the Wild


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1733889 said:


> Good win for the Wild


Yea to bad he couldn't hold onto that shut out


----------



## SSS Inc.

French silk pie is a good win for me.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I can't believe more of you guys don't like rehab addict.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1733900 said:


> I can't believe more of you guys don't like rehab addict.


I do but the show it self is dumb. Flip or flop is better, she hot.
Edit.
Shouldn't say dumb I have just seen it a million times.


----------



## wenzelosllc

BossPlow614;1733830 said:


> I bet you didn't need to go to the gym that week! :laughing:
> 
> Working at Target Field?


Nailed it. Mother nature apparently isn't a baseball fan. Night before the home opener we got a storm. Worked until like 3am and then started again at 6.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1733888 said:


> .....................


He said last model slowed it down for weekend?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1733902 said:


> I do but the show it self is dumb. Flip or flop is better, she hot


I like it for the old houses because I've rehabbed a couple. And she likes to wear tank tops a lot. 
Flip flop chick is hot though.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1733912 said:


> He said last model slowed it down for weekend?


Novak maybe but not No Wack.


----------



## qualitycut

Well was supposed to go to a beer bust tomorrow not likely now, Sunday I hope it snows till about 6 pm so I have all night


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1733920 said:


> Well was supposed to go to a beer bust tomorrow not likely now, Sunday I hope it snows till about 6 pm so I have all night


Its gonna be windy as hell and cold as hell too


----------



## qualitycut

Novak Weather
32 minutes ago · 
Latest model data continues to trend stronger with SUNDAY's storm = Bad news for travelers


----------



## 09Daxman

Just got done watching the wild at the Excel. What a hell of a game! And I'm about 95% sure it should have been 3 to 1 not 2 to 1.


----------



## qualitycut

When are you thinking for a start and end time with this?
Like · More · 4 minutes ago
Novak Weather
Well, snow will precede the wind. Both combined, this storm will cause problems from late SAT night thru MON am.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1733936 said:


> When are you thinking for a start and end time with this?
> Like · More · 4 minutes ago
> Novak Weather
> Well, snow will precede the wind. Both combined, this storm will cause problems from late SAT night thru MON am.


He has taken a new direction focusing on travel hazards more than anything. It seems to be an easier road to travel rather than drawing totals in the form of ovals on a map.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1733944 said:


> He has taken a new direction focusing on travel hazards more than anything. It seems to be an easier road to travel rather than drawing totals in the form of ovals on a map.


I asked him about snow specifically after that so we wills see.
I think he doesnt get into a lot of details because he wants you to pay?


----------



## millsaps118

qualitycut;1733883 said:


> Probably 4-6 inches


Right...when these jokers (besides Belinda cuz she's eye candy ) on the local news predict 0-2" it's been 3-4"...WTF. My advice, keep your plows on for the next few days boys


----------



## OC&D

Great Wild win. I freaking hate the Blackhawks, so this was nice.


----------



## SSS Inc.

millsaps118;1733950 said:


> Right...when these jokers (besides Belinda cuz she's eye candy ) on the local news predict 0-2" it's been 3-4"...WTF. My advice, keep your plows on for the next few days boys


I'm ready to go!



OC&D;1733953 said:


> Great Wild win. I freaking hate the Blackhawks, so this was nice.


I hate the blackhawks too. Still remember games at the Met Center when the North Stars would play the hawks. Always a fun rivalry.


----------



## skorum03

millsaps118;1733950 said:


> Right...when these jokers (besides Belinda cuz she's eye candy ) on the local news predict 0-2" it's been 3-4"...WTF. My advice, keep your plows on for the next few days boys


Mine is probably staying on for the next week. Not to get ahead of the weekend but looks like maybe more snow mid next week.


----------



## millsaps118

skorum03;1733959 said:


> Mine is probably staying on for the next week. Not to get ahead of the weekend but looks like maybe more snow mid next week.


4"+ Wed/Thurs


----------



## SSS Inc.

Klondike Kate Cabaret on 5. I know some of you are into it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Nice forecast Dave.


----------



## qualitycut

Great ch4 has me in the tiny sliver of 3-6 tomorrow


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1733971 said:


> Nice forecast Dave.


What he say?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1733973 said:


> What he say?


An inch or two tomorrow and no mention of any details Saturday/Sunday.

3-6" tomorrow???


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1733971 said:


> Nice forecast Dave.


I missed it. What was "nice" about it? haha


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1733900 said:


> I can't believe more of you guys don't like rehab addict.


If you've ever flipped a house you would find that show extremely annoying. I don't know any contractor who rummages through dumpsters looking for fixtures. It's so ridiculous but she is nice to look at.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1733978 said:


> If you've ever flipped a house you would find that show extremely annoying. I don't know any contractor who rummages through dumpsters looking for fixtures. It's so ridiculous but she is nice to look at.


I agree. I have flipped a couple in MPLS. and I do find it annoying when she cobbles together some piece of junk out of the dumpster. Some of the places she goes to find stuff I have been and they are pretty fun. It definitely helps she's not bad looking. I just like when she wears tank tops all the time.


----------



## qualitycut

Did I see that right on kstp that only one person uses the bus depot in Ramsey?


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1733922 said:


> Novak Weather
> 32 minutes ago ·
> Latest model data continues to trend stronger with SUNDAY's storm = Bad news for travelers


WTF is he talking about? Everything i've seen has trended a bit lower...


----------



## millsaps118

Anyone interested?

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=152902


----------



## qualitycut

So I see snowguy is posting 3 word posts in the classifieds now


----------



## qualitycut

millsaps118;1733987 said:


> Anyone interested?
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=152902


That stainless boss makes me want to switch back


----------



## IDST

anybody know of where to get a dpf delete on my ford 6.4. I seem to remember someone talking about it on here the other day? My dpf filter plugged on me today. couldn't get it to clean out. took it to shop and even tried a manual regen. Need to find a plow truck for the weekend or just buy a new one (i wish)


----------



## cbservicesllc

jagext;1734007 said:


> anybody know of where to get a dpf delete on my ford 6.4. I seem to remember someone talking about it on here the other day? My dpf filter plugged on me today. couldn't get it to clean out. took it to shop and even tried a manual regen. Need to find a plow truck for the weekend or just buy a new one (i wish)


Yuck... mine has been acting up this week... I feel like I need to run to st cloud and back to get it to regen... I tried letting it sit out at high idle and it didnt seem to help... any way... polarismalibu mentioned a place a couple pages ago... I can't remember right off hand what it was, but it's saved in the bookmarks on my computer


----------



## IDST

that'd be awesome if you find it. it's frustrating. I have 10000 left on my warranty and they want 6200 for extended warranty to 200,000. they can't get to fixing it till monday. talked to the wife tonight and told her if they can't get it in to fix tomorrow i'm saying f' it and getting a new one. I can't afford to be down.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1733957
Still remember games at the Met Center when the North Stars would play the hawks. Always a fun rivalry.[/QUOTE said:


> We're old.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jagext;1734007 said:


> anybody know of where to get a dpf delete on my ford 6.4. I seem to remember someone talking about it on here the other day? My dpf filter plugged on me today. couldn't get it to clean out. took it to shop and even tried a manual regen. Need to find a plow truck for the weekend or just buy a new one (i wish)


East central diesel in Cambridge deleted my 6.0. I bought all the delete parts from import diesel in Blaine. I'm not sure if east central had the parts or not but they did a great job and did it quick.


----------



## Buff89

jagext;1734013 said:


> that'd be awesome if you find it. it's frustrating. I have 10000 left on my warranty and they want 6200 for extended warranty to 200,000. they can't get to fixing it till monday. talked to the wife tonight and told her if they can't get it in to fix tomorrow i'm saying f' it and getting a new one. I can't afford to be down.


You could try cutting edge in forest lake. They work on a ton of fords. They just got done putting in my new clutch in my cummins today.


----------



## qualitycut

jagext;1734013 said:


> that'd be awesome if you find it. it's frustrating. I have 10000 left on my warranty and they want 6200 for extended warranty to 200,000. they can't get to fixing it till monday. talked to the wife tonight and told her if they can't get it in to fix tomorrow i'm saying f' it and getting a new one. I can't afford to be down.


I say you buy a new 6.7 you wont regret it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jagext;1734013 said:


> that'd be awesome if you find it. it's frustrating. I have 10000 left on my warranty and they want 6200 for extended warranty to 200,000. they can't get to fixing it till monday. talked to the wife tonight and told her if they can't get it in to fix tomorrow i'm saying f' it and getting a new one. I can't afford to be down.





Polarismalibu;1734016 said:


> East central diesel in Cambridge deleted my 6.0. I bought all the delete parts from import diesel in Blaine. I'm not sure if east central had the parts or not but they did a great job and did it quick.


I thought he might chime in... there ya go...

Mine is wanting to clean the filter all the time and the MPG is starting to drop... same thing happened two years ago when a sensor went out on the DPF... I'm just waiting for the check engine light to come on now...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

10°F
Cloudy
Snow on the way.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

No snow in North Branch as of 4 am.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Cleaned up one area at a school so kids don't have to climb over the been the city leaves. Now to clean up the bank.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Flurries just starting to fall.

Hopefully the greens stay 10 miles east this morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My hourly totals per NWS are below 1" total now. For the whole day.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Damn you greens. Roads are white in Wyoming already. Looks like the snow will clip the metro quickly this morning.

Probably done snowing by the time the rest of you get up, even SnowGuy with his 5 am wakeup.


----------



## djagusch

jimslawnsnow;1733790 said:


> what are they? in the 5k range?


Mid 5's. Really depends on width, etc


----------



## SSS Inc.

Its nice out. 15 never felt so good.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1734041 said:


> My hourly totals per NWS are below 1" total now. For the whole day.


Me too. Rap was up for a hot tick but back down to about an inch.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I hope that little bit doesn't hit me. Need to sand/salt a few lots this morning.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SSS Inc.;1734050 said:


> Me too. Rap was up for a hot tick but back down to about an inch.


Isn't that what they always do.... go down about ten hours before a storm? Then at around noon we'll be back at 1-2".


----------



## SSS Inc.

Snowing.. Shakopee.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Dusting in **** rapids


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1734043 said:


> Damn you greens. Roads are white in Wyoming already. Looks like the snow will clip the metro quickly this morning.
> 
> Probably done snowing by the time the rest of you get up, even SnowGuy with his 5 am wakeup.


Dustings on sidewalls...about it rgt now
Later tdy....wet flakes


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light dusting here. I threw some salt.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yuhas says an inch, maybe slight chance of two total for today, 2-4" Sunday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Guy on 4 says 1-3 spots of 4" today, 2-4" Sunday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1734072 said:


> Guy on 4 says 1-3 spots of 4" today, 2-4" Sunday.


Guy on 4 sucks. I HATE Mike Agostogngidhfvfkkd.

He basically regurgitates what he said the day before until 6:30,and has a chance to see what everyone else is saying.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1734077 said:


> Guy on 4 sucks. I HATE Mike Agostogngidhfvfkkd.


I fully agree.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS has me at 3-5" now for Saturday night. And about 1" Sunday.


----------



## TKLAWN

They all suck! Ian pissed me off yesterday, I will not watch him anymore. Just full of bs and jargon. #********


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1734080 said:


> They all suck! Ian pissed me off yesterday, I will not watch him anymore. Just full of bs and jargon. #********


I missed it, what happened??

Haha.

Polar plunge?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu says an inch or two tomorrow evening through Sunday.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Its dark out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1734089 said:


> Its dark out.


Are they open?


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1734087 said:


> I missed it, what happened??
> 
> Haha.
> 
> Polar plunge?


Just being himself I guess. I was out all day yesterday and was trying to actually get a weather forecast and all he said was hashtag this and slickery commute that.When it came time for the maps he said repeatedly 6inches plus from fri to sun and that you will wake up to an inch or two. He just makes no sense.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1734095 said:


> Just being himself I guess. I was out all day yesterday and was trying to actually get a weather forecast and all he said was hashtag this and slickery commute that.When it came time for the maps he said repeatedly said 6inches plus from fri to sun and that you will wake up to an inch or two. He just makes no sense.


Agreed, I've Benn saying that for a while now. It'd be nice if he'd take his job a little more seriously and realize that there are people who depend on it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1734096 said:


> Agreed, I've Benn saying that for a while now. It'd be nice if he'd take his job a little more seriously and realize that there are people who depend on it.


Problem is there are 3 million that don't depend on it, but DO have to worry about their slickery commute.


----------



## Green Grass

18 and beautiful outside.


----------



## CityGuy

They all suck. It's become all about the ratings for everyone of them.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1734090 said:


> Are they open?


Yeah. I was the only guy there at six. I was getting some sand mix.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

15 and windy as heck here. I have less than a 1/2 for today and less then a 1/2 for tonight with 3-5 Saturday night and less than a half on Sunday night. So far.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

RAP is on the rise again for tonight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You said it was this morning as well.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1734140 said:


> You said it was this morning as well.


But then it went back down to about an inch. When it goes down again I'll report.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SSS Inc.;1734144 said:


> But then it went back down to about an inch. When it goes down again I'll report.


Are you seriously going to report every three hours??


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1734137 said:


> RAP is on the rise again for tonight.


No................!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1734128 said:


> Yeah. I was the only guy there at six. I was getting some sand mix.


Nice. How is the salt pile looking?


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1734146 said:


> Are you seriously going to report every three hours??


You just want to get ahead of Quality.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1734153 said:


> Nice. How is the salt pile looking?


Like salt. Usually white unless it's been died. Small and granular.

Ha.


----------



## qualitycut

So Keith is saying an inch for tonight


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You all do know you can get a double dose of Kelsey, since she's on channel 29 at the same time. A rerun of On The Fly.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1734169 said:


> So Keith is saying an inch for tonight


Pretty much everyone is saying an inch.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1734178 said:


> Pretty much everyone is saying an inch.


Sweet so I get to sit and wait and then probably end up with nothing


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1734176 said:


> You all do know you can get a double dose of Kelsey, since she's on channel 29 at the same time. A rerun of On The Fly.


The more Kelsey the better. Yeah baby!

#ENJOYTHETHAW


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1734185 said:


> Sweet so I get to sit and wait and then probably end up with nothing


You can go paint the ceiling in my basement if your bored.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1734185 said:


> Sweet so I get to sit and wait and then probably end up with nothing


If you get that done start the walls please.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1734211 said:


> If you get that done start the walls please.


You know your supposed to paint the ceiling 3 shades lighter than the walls


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1734215 said:


> You know your supposed to paint the ceiling 3 shades lighter than the walls


White flat on the ceiling. The 5 gallon is marked ceiling. Small can for bathroom walls and the othe 5 gallon for everything else.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1734157 said:


> Like salt. Usually white unless it's been died. Small and granular.
> 
> Ha.


I think you mean dyed.


----------



## SnowGuy73

And I meant are they restocked.


----------



## qualitycut

My nws hourly dropped to .6 for tonight


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

When you paint contrasting colors on walls next to each other, paint the corner the lighter color about 6" out from the corner and let it dry. Then tape the lighter wall, paint the darker wall color over the tape and let it dry.

You then paint over the darker color on the tape, and why it's dry, pull the original tape. The first layer seals the tape so you don't get the contrasting color bleeding over.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1734221 said:


> I think you mean dyed.


darn phone correction


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1734233 said:


> When you paint contrasting colors on walls next to each other, paint the corner the lighter color about 6" out from the corner and let it dry. Then tape the lighter wall, paint the darker wall color over the tape and let it dry.
> 
> You then paint over the darker color on the tape, and why it's dry, pull the original tape. The first layer seals the tape so you don't get the contrasting color bleeding over.


Good to know.


----------



## TKLAWN

25 and overcast. Feels like a heat wave.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gotta figure out how to rotate pics, but you get the idea.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1734257 said:


> Gotta figure out how to rotate pics, but you get the idea.


I am doing white ceilings. And same color around the rooms for now.


----------



## qualitycut

The traffic girl on ch is pretty good looking also


----------



## OC&D

I see it's turned into the DIY network in here now. 

Got a few flurries last night. Yay.


----------



## qualitycut

I think I'm going to be proactive today and go shovel the little over an inch I have and drifts so I won't have to deal with that one tonight of we only get an inch


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

TKLAWN;1734080 said:


> They all suck! Ian pissed me off yesterday, I will not watch him anymore. Just full of bs and jargon. #********


Ian's forecast last night was "we could see 3-5" of snow by monday morning with three waves of snow coming 1-2" by Friday morning 1-2" Friday night and 2-4" sat-Sunday. I had to bust out the calculator to figure it out but that would be 4-8". So I set the alarm for 3,4,and 5am and we got a dusting


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1734271 said:


> I think I'm going to be proactive today and go shovel the little over an inch I have and drifts so I won't have to deal with that one tonight of we only get an inch


You got over an inch???


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1734271 said:


> I think I'm going to be proactive today and go shovel the little over an inch I have and drifts so I won't have to deal with that one tonight of we only get an inch


I think I'm going to be proactive today and go cut firewood while its warm out.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green bobcats


----------



## Green Grass

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1734316 said:


> Ian's forecast last night was "we could see 3-5" of snow by monday morning with three waves of snow coming 1-2" by Friday morning 1-2" Friday night and 2-4" sat-Sunday. I had to bust out the calculator to figure it out but that would be 4-8". So I set the alarm for 3,4,and 5am and we got a dusting


we didn't even get the dusting.


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1734327 said:


> Green bobcats


Someone just spent a lot of money...


----------



## SSS Inc.

RAP is up even higher for tonight. 


Snowguy. US. Has salt available. The pile wasn't huge but its there. Might have to get a tandem load while I can.


----------



## djagusch

SSS Inc.;1734327 said:


> Green bobcats


I think green ones are from sunbelt rentals (or something like that). Most likely bought at auction.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1734327 said:


> Green bobcats


Sun Belt rentals it appears.


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;1734330 said:


> Someone just spent a lot of money...


It said sunbelt rental on them. I have seen green ones come up at auction down south before so maybe they're all the same company. Bad pick but they were really bright.


----------



## Green Grass

djagusch;1734332 said:


> I think green ones are from sunbelt rentals (or something like that). Most likely bought at auction.


You would think auction. I think the closes Sunbelt is in WI or IL


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1734336 said:


> You would think auction. I think the closes Sunbelt is in WI or IL


These looked brand new. Headed south on 35w by us salt .


----------



## TKLAWN

You would think painting them green they would loose on both ends with those. Buying and selling.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

I'd say they are new coming down from North Dakota


----------



## djagusch

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1734342 said:


> I'd say they are new coming down from North Dakota


That would make sense.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

djagusch;1734346 said:


> That would make sense.


I grew up right on 694 and saw tons of bobcats coming down. Saw a load of red ones once, a couple loads of orange ones, bunch of green ones and a bazillion white ones


----------



## qualitycut

Well was backing up in 4x4 ans cranked the wheel and it spun back into the straight position at about mach one and almost ripped my arm off. To the shop I go


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1734374 said:


> Well was backing up in 4x4 ans cranked the wheel and it spun back into the straight position at about mach one and almost ripped my arm off. To the shop I go


Just once and you are going to the shop??


----------



## ryde307

The green ones are sunbelts. Big down south. I am assuming like was said heading from the plant south. The green is a loss on resale to some extent but brand recognition is the big thing. You see a green one and know it's sunbelt right away or atleast assume so.


----------



## OC&D

Day one on the elliptical. I managed to go 30 minutes. After the first two minutes didn't think I could make it 10 minutes, but now the stairs are a daunting task. 

I may be hurting tomorrow.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1734378 said:


> Just once and you are going to the shop??


Couple Times, under warranty. Why not?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1734393 said:


> Couple Times, under warranty. Why not?


I think you're supposed to wait until it actually breaks your arm or the wheels fall off whichever comes first.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1734399 said:


> I think you're supposed to wait until it actually breaks your arm or the wheels fall off whichever comes first.


get more money when the vehicle attacks you.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1734399 said:


> I think you're supposed to wait until it actually breaks your arm or the wheels fall off whichever comes first.


Well it is a furd. It won't be long.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My hourly is now below 1/2" total for today.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1734403 said:


> get more money when the vehicle attacks you.


Sounds like a woman's truck with PMS


----------



## BossPlow614

OC&D;1734391 said:


> Day one on the elliptical. I managed to go 30 minutes. After the first two minutes didn't think I could make it 10 minutes, but now the stairs are a daunting task.
> 
> I may be hurting tomorrow.


If you want a daunting task, try out this mega intense HIIT routine. I tried it Wed night & could only get to the 15 min mark, last night I was able to get all the way through it but I took a little more time on the 20 sec rest periods. My legs are a little sore today.


----------



## qualitycut

I'm thinking its the vacuum for the 4 wheel


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1734411 said:


> My hourly is now below 1/2" total for today.


I'm at .5 hope that's right, I would prefer not to plow tonight still looking for a shoveler.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1734411 said:


> My hourly is now below 1/2" total for today.


Same here and the sun is out... doesn't looks probable for plowing tonight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1734420 said:


> Same here and the sun is out... doesn't looks probable for plowing tonight.


No sun on the east side.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1734420 said:


> Same here and the sun is out... doesn't looks probable for plowing tonight.


Every time we have snow at night the sun is out that day


----------



## qualitycut

No sun out here


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Sun pokes out every once in a while


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Man am I hungry


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

No sun in **** rapids but stuff is melting 30*. Guessing just a salt run tonight


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1734435 said:


> No sun in **** rapids but stuff is melting 30*. Guessing just a salt run tonight


Don't jinx it.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1734422 said:


> No sun on the east side.


We have sun on the West side on and off


----------



## Green Grass

The Wright County Sheriff’s Office is currently working in conjunction with the Roger’s Police Department regarding a series of stolen vehicles and theft of property from within vehicles occurring in the Rogers, St. Michael, Albertville, Otsego and Monticello areas during the overnight hours of 01-21-14 and 01-22-14. The Wright County Sheriff’s Office would like to remind citizens to remove all valuable items from your vehicle and always lock your car doors. Items that are often targeted from vehicles are wallets, cash, credit cards, cell phones and GPS units. Anyone with information regarding the recent theft activity is asked to contact the Wright County Sheriff’s office at (763)682-1162


Watch your equipment


----------



## SSS Inc.

I don't trust any of you guys. I'm planning on 1.5" as long as it doesn't rain first.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1734452 said:


> I don't trust any of you guys. I'm planning on 1.5" as long as it doesn't rain first.


I think you said that a couple days ago?


----------



## qualitycut

Looks like there is a dome around the metro


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Warming up fast here. Sitting in line sucks


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1734453 said:


> I think you said that a couple days ago?


I did.......I've been repeating myself a lot today. I shouldn't have gotten up at three when lwnmwr was talking to himself. I'm starting to lose it.
It sure looks like snow headed our way on the radar.

RAP is up again.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Cloudy and windy all of a sudden in Shakopee.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1734452 said:


> I don't trust any of you guys. I'm planning on 1.5" as long as it doesn't rain first.


can we bump it to 2"??


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1734465 said:


> can we bump it to 2"??


Maybe. I'm not in the weather command center so my info and dreams of snow maybe way off. But according to my phone that stuff heading our way looks good enough to me.

You guys can all laugh at me later when we get nothing.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1734471 said:


> Maybe. I'm not in the weather command center so my info and dreams of snow maybe way off. But according to my phone that stuff heading our way looks good enough to me.
> 
> You guys can all laugh at me later when we get nothing.


well hurry back to the command center and line up 2" for tonight please.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1734471 said:


> Maybe. I'm not in the weather command center so my info and dreams of snow maybe way off. But according to my phone that stuff heading our way looks good enough to me.
> 
> You guys can all laugh at me later when we get nothing.


No laughing here... i'm not a great weather forecasting mind


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That Fargo blob is heading S/SW. Back into the Dakotas.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1734482 said:


> That Fargo blob is heading S/SW. Back into the Dakotas.


Then east, wait for it


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1734483 said:


> then east, wait for it


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ √√√


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1734486 said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ √√√


Happens every time


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1734488 said:


> Happens every time


He's probably right but its more fun to speculate.


----------



## ryde307

Here is something the Fire Chief just sent out Coming from Hennepin county on weather.
For Your Situational Awareness - Forecast Threat

BOTTOM LINE: There will be two instances of extreme winter weather this weekend and in to Monday for HENNEPIN County. First, A snow event with sustained winds will cause blowing snow and hazardous travel conditions Sunday afternoon. Second, extremely cold conditions will begin on Monday, causing for an elevated Event Level at that time.

EVENT: Models are showing that Sunday afternoon approximately 1-3 inches of snow will fall and sustained winds from 25-35 mph will make for decreased visibility and hazardous travel conditions. NWS Chanhassen has stated that much of their coverage area will have blizzard conditions Sunday afternoon and Sunday night.

For Monday, we will have low ambient temperatures of -15 F to -20 F with wind chill values of -35 F to -45 F. The forecasted high for Monday will be between -10 F and -15 F. The record low is -10 F from 1915.

Also, we are anticipating a "wet" snow of around 1 inch this afternoon (Friday) that will impact the evening commute.

SOURCE: Internal HCEM Analysis, NWS Chanhassen (www.crh.noaa.gov/mpx/)

ACTIONS: Monitoring

WebEOC STATUS: Routine at this time, with a chance that an Incident will be created with events increasing on Sunday and Monday.

WATCH LEADER: ANDERSON


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1734499 said:


> Here is something the Fire Chief just sent out Coming from Hennepin county on weather.
> For Your Situational Awareness - Forecast Threat
> 
> BOTTOM LINE: There will be two instances of extreme winter weather this weekend and in to Monday for HENNEPIN County. First, A snow event with sustained winds will cause blowing snow and hazardous travel conditions Sunday afternoon. Second, extremely cold conditions will begin on Monday, causing for an elevated Event Level at that time.
> 
> EVENT: Models are showing that Sunday afternoon approximately 1-3 inches of snow will fall and sustained winds from 25-35 mph will make for decreased visibility and hazardous travel conditions. NWS Chanhassen has stated that much of their coverage area will have blizzard conditions Sunday afternoon and Sunday night.
> 
> For Monday, we will have low ambient temperatures of -15 F to -20 F with wind chill values of -35 F to -45 F. The forecasted high for Monday will be between -10 F and -15 F. The record low is -10 F from 1915.
> 
> Also, we are anticipating a "wet" snow of around 1 inch this afternoon (Friday) that will impact the evening commute.
> 
> SOURCE: Internal HCEM Analysis, NWS Chanhassen (www.crh.noaa.gov/mpx/)
> 
> ACTIONS: Monitoring
> 
> WebEOC STATUS: Routine at this time, with a chance that an Incident will be created with events increasing on Sunday and Monday.
> 
> WATCH LEADER: ANDERSON


I trust every Anderson I have ever met.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1734512 said:


> I trust every Anderson I have ever met.


Never trust Anderson's epically the Dick one.


----------



## qualitycut

I'm at .07 on the hourly now


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1734445 said:


> The Wright County Sheriff's Office is currently working in conjunction with the Roger's Police Department regarding a series of stolen vehicles and theft of property from within vehicles occurring in the Rogers, St. Michael, Albertville, Otsego and Monticello areas during the overnight hours of 01-21-14 and 01-22-14. The Wright County Sheriff's Office would like to remind citizens to remove all valuable items from your vehicle and always lock your car doors. Items that are often targeted from vehicles are wallets, cash, credit cards, cell phones and GPS units. Anyone with information regarding the recent theft activity is asked to contact the Wright County Sheriff's office at (763)682-1162
> 
> Watch your equipment


My trailer got taken


----------



## skorum03

Sure is warm out there today.


----------



## skorum03

looks like we all will see some light snow for an hour or two


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Skid trailer Polaris? What kind of trailer? Got pics?


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1734559 said:


> looks like we all will see some light snow for an hour or two


Yup hopefully I will know if I can drink or not by 6


----------



## djagusch

Snowing decent rate up by st croix falls but very tiny flakes.


----------



## Green Grass

light snow now HUGE flakes!


----------



## qualitycut

I think its going to compact a little.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1734568 said:


> Skid trailer Polaris? What kind of trailer? Got pics?


A brand new 18ft felling ft-12-I


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1734580 said:


> A brand new 18ft felling ft-12-I


Where they take it from?


----------



## qualitycut

Well the front axle is broke.


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1734582 said:


> Where they take it from?


His shop and/or house in Rogers. He posted about it the night it happened.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1734585 said:


> Well the front axle is broke.


That sucks, speaking of sucking it just started snowing in **** rapids


----------



## Green Grass

atleast a 1/4" already


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1734585 said:


> Well the front axle is broke.


what is broke?? axle joint? vacuum hub?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Looks like the heavier stuff is west, coming down pretty good here though


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1734593 said:


> what is broke?? axle joint? vacuum hub?


Axel shaft, so anyone have a used plow truck for sale?


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1734598 said:


> Axel shaft, so anyone have a used plow truck for sale?


They can't get a shaft?? and how on earth did you break a Shaft??


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1734606 said:


> They can't get a shaft??


They are trying but they haven't found any around. Reasons why I should have bought another truck this fall. I have someone who can back me up but rather not have to.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Snowing hard now


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1734609 said:


> They are trying but they haven't found any around. Reasons why I should have bought another truck this fall. I have someone who can back me up but rather not have to.


how on earth did you break the whole shaft. I have never seen that. Today is always a good day for a new one.


----------



## TKLAWN

That green blob can move anytime.


----------



## skorum03

Tiny little flakes here right now. Roads are wet.


----------



## TKLAWN

Big fluffy flakes. Not wet stuff.


----------



## ringahding1

Hopefully the temps will hold up---Touchdown & Melting


----------



## skorum03

Snowing a lot harder now. Tiny little flakes still.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Getting hammered in Lindstrom. Dauber is down.


----------



## qualitycut

Well dad just called they found a part and will be there at 5. They close at six but one of the mechanics is sticking around that was supposed to go home so hopefully it works out.


----------



## qualitycut

everything hitting the street and driveway is melting.


----------



## ringahding1

Starting to stick here...people still driving like it is not xysport


----------



## Green Grass

snow is letting up here and melting from the bottom up fast.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1734656 said:


> snow is letting up here and melting from the bottom up fast.


How much you end up with? Looked like you were in the heavier stuff


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

So ch11 just said 1-2" by 8pm and around an inch for Sunday????? How do these people keep their jobs


----------



## skorum03

Snow is sticking to everything. Hoping this doesn't last long.


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1734662 said:


> So ch11 just said 1-2" by 8pm and around an inch for Sunday?????


I don't think he's a weather guy, but that would be my luck.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

1/4" in **** rapids, still 31*, still snowing pretty hard but it's been small flakes the whole time


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

2003 Hiniker C plow, complete.

'94-'02 Dodge 2500. New hoses, new controller. On truck, can operate.

All other plows are Boss V plows and would like to convert this over for ease of drivers all knowing how to operate the same plow. No other reason to sell. Plow is solid, frame is solid. No rust holes. All lights work. Solid plow.



My ad on CL for my Hiniker that I'm trying to sell. Just had a guy pissed at me because he said I made it sound like the truck was for sale as well. That I need to word my ad differently and not try to screw people.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1734667 said:


> 2003 Hiniker C plow, complete.
> 
> '94-'02 Dodge 2500. New hoses, new controller. On truck, can operate.
> 
> All other plows are Boss V plows and would like to convert this over for ease of drivers all knowing how to operate the same plow. No other reason to sell. Plow is solid, frame is solid. No rust holes. All lights work. Solid plow.
> 
> My ad on CL for my Hiniker that I'm trying to sell. Just had a guy pissed at me because he said I made it sound like the truck was for sale as well. That I need to word my ad differently and not try to screw people.


Yea you should probably put fits in front of that


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1734648 said:


> everything hitting the street and driveway is melting.


Everything is sticking here no problem. about 3/8"


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1734667 said:


> 2003 Hiniker C plow, complete.
> 
> '94-'02 Dodge 2500. New hoses, new controller. On truck, can operate.
> 
> All other plows are Boss V plows and would like to convert this over for ease of drivers all knowing how to operate the same plow. No other reason to sell. Plow is solid, frame is solid. No rust holes. All lights work. Solid plow.
> 
> My ad on CL for my Hiniker that I'm trying to sell. Just had a guy pissed at me because he said I made it sound like the truck was for sale as well. That I need to word my ad differently and not try to screw people.


People are stupid


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1734661 said:


> How much you end up with? Looked like you were in the heavier stuff


we had 1/2 and back down to about 1/4


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1734669 said:


> Yea you should probably put fits in front of that


2 things. Common sense would tell me that $2250 for something 2003 and newer isn't going to be the truck.

Secondly, what truck is a '94-'02 Dodge?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1734680 said:


> 2 things. Common sense would tell me that $2250 for something 2003 and newer isn't going to be the truck.
> 
> Secondly, what truck is a '94-'02 Dodge?


First off didn't say a price on what you posted and secondly I have no idea on what years dodge made what trucks.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1734680 said:


> 2 things. Common sense would tell me that $2250 for something 2003 and newer isn't going to be the truck.
> 
> Secondly, what truck is a '94-'02 Dodge?


ask Johnny Cssh...
he had one


----------



## SSS Inc.

Huge flakes now. Hockey puck almost 2/3rds covered.


----------



## unit28

he also had a video of it.............


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1734680 said:


> 2 things. Common sense would tell me that $2250 for something 2003 and newer isn't going to be the truck.
> 
> Secondly, what truck is a '94-'02 Dodge?


Again people are stupid, I remember my brother was selling a Honda accord with around 140k on it, the ad stated miles, year, the fact it had a recent tune up, new timing belt,water pump, and tires. He was asking $1000, he had people calling asking if it had any rust? Really people? Same as your ad $2k DOESN'T come with a truck


----------



## SnowGuy73

Stoll snowing here. Not sure on the amount.....

This sucks!


----------



## unit28

stuff by DVL blowing green again


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1734680 said:


> 2 things. Common sense would tell me that $2250 for something 2003 and newer isn't going to be the truck.
> 
> Secondly, what truck is a '94-'02 Dodge?


There is your problem.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SSS Inc.;1734683 said:


> Huge flakes now. Hockey puck almost 2/3rds covered.


SSS, Another hour of this and you'll be plowing. 3/4" here.


----------



## unit28

clearing fast


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1734692 said:


> Stoll snowing here. Not sure on the amount.....
> 
> This sucks!


At least its not your b-day. :realmad::realmad:


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1734680 said:


> 2 things. Common sense would tell me that $2250 for something 2003 and newer isn't going to be the truck.
> 
> Secondly, what truck is a '94-'02 Dodge?


Yeah, but common sense aint so common...


----------



## skorum03

Slowing down. Tiny flakes.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1734697 said:


> clearing fast


For you maybe. I'll report from Richfield in ten minutes.Thumbs Up


----------



## olsonbro

Half inch in vadnais heights as of five mns ago


----------



## Greenery

jimslawnsnow;1734410 said:


> Well it is a furd. It won't be long.


The Furd F3000 big enough to carry a truck carrying a whale that ate a house


----------



## unit28

done........................


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1734699 said:


> At least its not your b-day. :realmad::realmad:


Its your birthday today?


----------



## unit28

next...............


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Depending where I put the tape 3/4" to 7/8" in Minnetonka/ Wayzata
Still snowing. Flakes are getting smaller but it is still snowing.


----------



## djagusch

unit28;1734710 said:


> done........................


How much did you get?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yet another forecast that NWS crapped the bed on...

Guessing an inch here.


----------



## CityGuy

Still coming down out this way. Small fakes. Maybe a 1/4 in


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1734719 said:


> Yet another forecast that NWS crapped the bed on...
> 
> Guessing an inch here.


They were at .07


----------



## CleanCutL&S

Any idea when it will stop in the Minneapolis area?


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1734719 said:


> Yet another forecast that NWS crapped the bed on...
> 
> Guessing an inch here.


Still looks like more yet too.


----------



## TKLAWN

CleanCutL&S;1734722 said:


> Any idea when it will stop in the Minneapolis area?


Ch 11 said mostly done by 7.


----------



## unit28

will the badd in DVL and Sup fill in accrossed the state ?

that'd be impressive


----------



## SnowGuy73

CleanCutL&S;1734722 said:


> Any idea when it will stop in the Minneapolis area?


It goes all the way up to st cloud yet.


----------



## unit28

djagusch;1734717 said:


> How much did you get?


1/2 on the nose


----------



## djagusch

unit28;1734729 said:


> 1/2 on the nose


NB was 3/8".

Where's the OCD St paul report or step pic.


----------



## cbservicesllc

MNPLOWCO;1734714 said:


> Depending where I put the tape 3/4" to 7/8" in Minnetonka/ Wayzata
> Still snowing. Flakes are getting smaller but it is still snowing.


Same at my shop in Dayton... slowing down as well


----------



## qualitycut

I feel like sss always has the most snow


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;1734727 said:


> It goes all the way up to st cloud yet.


there's more 'n at out there


----------



## qualitycut

And why can't the other snows be timed like this?


----------



## Greenery

SSS Inc.;1734699 said:


> At least its not your b-day. :realmad::realmad:


Happy b-day. 70?


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1734721 said:


> They were at .07


Yeah f them for being .3 off


----------



## Green Grass

greenery;1734740 said:


> Happy b-day. 70?


I believe he is around 53. :laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

greenery;1734741 said:


> Yeah f them for being .3 off


Lol yea if they are within an inch its close


----------



## Greenery

Its funny how some plow snow for a living, spend all day on a site dedicated to snow and its removal but yet complain that its snowing.

I say bring it right up into April.


----------



## ryde307

One inch on the road in Hopkins.


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1734744 said:


> Lol yea if they are within an inch its close


Did you get your truck worked out?


----------



## CityGuy

Just measured 1 in here at the house


----------



## CityGuy

Happy B day sss


----------



## unit28

looped
http://weather.unisys.com/satellite/sat_vis.php?image=enh&inv=0&t=l3&region=us

has another band accrossed from Dlth to DVL
just a couple flakes associated with that


----------



## qualitycut

greenery;1734747 said:


> Did you get your truck worked out?


They are working on it now so should be good.


----------



## CityGuy

New goldrush at 8


----------



## qualitycut

3/4 inch in the driveway


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1734756 said:


> They are working on it now so should be good.


Is that covered by warranty?


----------



## Northsnow

Anyone have a large quantity of bulk they still have for sale? Looking for 2 semi loads. Thank you.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1734762 said:


> Is that covered by warranty?


I would hope so. Probably.


----------



## qualitycut

Trucks done.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Northsnow;1734764 said:


> Anyone have a large quantity of bulk they still have for sale? Looking for 2 semi loads. Thank you.


You and everyone else on the board.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1734776 said:


> Trucks done.


You still looking for that used truck??


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1734785 said:


> You still looking for that used truck??


94' to 02' Dodge?


----------



## qualitycut




----------



## olsonbro

.75. In vadnais heights, barely snowing now.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

so I was at less than half inch on all sites. we have 1 1/2" now and still snowing


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone other than ryde heading out?


Edit**** and jimlawn??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1734800 said:


> so I was at less than half inch on all sites. we have 1 1/2" now and still snowing


Stop taking about it and get to work!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1734804 said:


> Anyone other than ryde heading out?
> 
> Edit**** and jimlawn??


The question is are you


----------



## olsonbro

jimslawnsnow;1734800 said:


> so I was at less than half inch on all sites. we have 1 1/2" now and still snowing


What part of town are you in?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1734806 said:


> Stop taking about it and get to work!!!


we are as soon as it stops


----------



## ryde307

We are going out at 10 just because you said that LWNMWR


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1734804 said:


> Anyone other than ryde heading out?
> 
> Edit**** and jimlawn??


Shutting down the fish house now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1734811 said:


> We are going out at 10 just because you said that LWNMWR


Same here, 22:00.


----------



## qualitycut

Thought about it from the inch the other day and inch today but the last inch blew away


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1734796 said:


>


That's impressive


----------



## Camden

Northsnow;1734764 said:


> Anyone have a large quantity of bulk they still have for sale? Looking for 2 semi loads. Thank you.


I don't know how desperate you are but these guys have a mountain of salt in Duluth, MN:

http://www.nasalt.com/products-applications/deicing/commercial/


----------



## cbservicesllc

We'll be going out in a couple hours... just the one inch stuff... sounds north of me had less than one so it'll cut the routes down...


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22;1734804 said:


> Anyone other than ryde heading out?
> 
> Edit**** and jimlawn??


Yep, heading out in 1/2 hour. Just letting traffic settle out a little more.
Done snowing here in Minnetonka/ Wayzata.
1 1/2" close enough for a full pull of revenue.


----------



## mnglocker

Just for the record someone was wondering about Larson Outdoor Inc out of Elk River, I just received payment from them post dated 1/22 for serviced rendered on 1/13 IIRC.


----------



## CityGuy

Just shoveled an inch or so of semi moist snow off the driveway.


----------



## Greenery

Well im measuring a hair under 2 inches in Rockford.

I guess we will be plowing tonight. Goll darnit. I hate that.


----------



## OC&D

djagusch;1734732 said:


> NB was 3/8".
> 
> Where's the OCD St paul report or step pic.


Just got home. I've got a solid inch here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Guess I'll load up and head towards the cities.


----------



## djagusch

OC&D;1734837 said:


> Just got home. I've got a solid inch here.


thanks man!


----------



## millsaps118

mnglocker;1734830 said:


> Just for the record someone was wondering about Larson Outdoor Inc out of Elk River, I just received payment from them post dated 1/22 for serviced rendered on 1/13 IIRC.


Do you still sub for them?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Pushing close to 1.5" at my house and at Don Pablos in Richfield on the areas not salted. Streets are major Slikkery. Thought it was done but it started up pretty good again. Thinking we are going out for a full run.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1734839 said:


> Guess I'll load up and head towards the cities.


It's a beer and the Gophers for me tonight.  My 1" lot is a restaurant with a bar so there'll be cars in there until at least 2AM. I can get up in the morning and knock that one out and my 1.5" account if needed.

Speaking of my 1.5" account, *where's SSS? *I need a S. Minneapolis report, STAT!

Edit: There you are--thanks!

Oh, and probably beer(s).


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Right at 1" in **** rapids, 32* feels tropical


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1734850 said:


> Pushing close to 1.5" at my house and at Don Pablos in Richfield on the areas not salted. Streets are major Slikkery. Thought it was done but it started up pretty good again. Thinking we are going out for a full run.


You always have a half inch more than everyone else. I have a inch on the driveway and its melting


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1734850 said:


> Pushing close to 1.5" at my house and at Don Pablos in Richfield on the areas not salted. Streets are major Slikkery. Thought it was done but it started up pretty good again. Thinking we are going out for a full run.


It sounds like I'll have to hit my single 1.5" trigger in S. Minne for sure tomorrow morning, but it I don't see us hitting the 2" trigger for my other sites.

I'm going to offer 1.5" triggers to all of my customers next year. I think a number of them would actually go for that when they won't go for a 1" trigger. I have the single 1.5" trigger because they requested it.


----------



## OC&D

djagusch;1734844 said:


> thanks man!


Anytime brother.


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1734796 said:


>


Wow. I would have expected the joint to break before the yolk. I wonder how that happened. I wonder if the joint froze up. Weird.

Glad you were able to get it fixed, of course, when you've got a connection..... Thumbs Up


----------



## Polarismalibu

OC&D;1734851 said:


> It's a beer and the Gophers for me tonight.  My 1" lot is a restaurant with a bar so there'll be cars in there until at least 2AM. I can get up in the morning and knock that one out and my 1.5" account if needed.
> 
> Speaking of my 1.5" account, *where's SSS? *I need a S. Minneapolis report, STAT!
> 
> Edit: There you are--thanks!
> 
> Oh, and probably beer(s).


That's our plan too. Should be a exciting game!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

The sky is clearing up in **** rapids


----------



## cbservicesllc

Anyone have a report from southern plymouth?

Sky is clearing in Maple Grove as well.


----------



## qualitycut

At the bar fir the beer bust, hit my 1 in drives quick


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1734861 said:


> You always have a half inch more than everyone else. I have a inch on the driveway and its melting


Well I don't know what to tell ya. I have been in some sort of sweet spot for a lot of the storms. I do use a ruler and I was at 1 3/8 and it was still snowing. Anything with salt is a different story. Shops of Lyndale is where I was and the untreated areas had about the same. Main drives had much less.

News guy also said between 1.25 and 1.5.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1734874 said:


> Anyone have a report from southern plymouth?
> 
> Sky is clearing in Maple Grove as well.


3/4-7/8 as of 1700 so most likely an inch or more.


----------



## CityGuy

Closing in on the north.


----------



## SSS Inc.

0600 pm heavy snow nws chanhassen 44.85n 93.57w
01/24/2014 m1.5 inch carver mn official nws obs

0600 PM HEAVY SNOW RICHFIELD 44.88N 93.28W
01/24/2014 M1.2 INCH HENNEPIN MN TRAINED SPOTTER


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Starting soon. Must be close to 2"


----------



## wizardsr

1.5" in Crystal, we're getting after it pretty quick, get 'er plowed and salted before the temps drop. payup


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1734886 said:


> 0600 pm heavy snow nws chanhassen 44.85n 93.57w
> 01/24/2014 m1.5 inch carver mn official nws obs
> 
> 0600 PM HEAVY SNOW RICHFIELD 44.88N 93.28W
> 01/24/2014 M1.2 INCH HENNEPIN MN TRAINED SPOTTER


I will have some birthday beers for you


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1734910 said:


> I will have some birthday beers for you


Thanks. I figure if i leave soon I can be back by one or so and hit er hard. But its still snowing big flakes. Not sure what to do.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1734914 said:


> Thanks. I figure if i leave soon I can be back by one or so and hit er hard. But its still snowing big flakes. Not sure what to do.


I guess we have 1.25 so I'm not worried


----------



## olsonbro

Still sitting at 1 inch in vadnais. Looks like a quick run tonight...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hoped in my '13 and my 8" screen for the radio / climate controls is flashing bright white to black and says "please insert USB update".

I don't own a USB, nor do I have time to update. Guess I gotta hit up a best buy quick and download an update. Going to be very annoying to try to plow like that.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1734933 said:


> Hoped in my '13 and my 8" screen for the radio / climate controls is flashing bright white to black and says "please insert USB update".
> 
> I don't own a USB, nor do I have time to update. Guess I gotta hit up a best buy quick and download an update. Going to be very annoying to try to plow like that.


Mine updates by itself periodicly


----------



## snowman55

1 in in ham lake anyone in bloom or Burnsville? And none of this "about" or "like"or measurong with you finger stuff please


----------



## SSS Inc.

snowman55;1734936 said:


> 1 in in ham lake anyone in bloom or Burnsville? And none of this "about" or "like"or measurong with you finger stuff please


I heard its about 1.3 hockey pucks deep in one area.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1734933 said:


> Hoped in my '13 and my 8" screen for the radio / climate controls is flashing bright white to black and says "please insert USB update".
> 
> I don't own a USB, nor do I have time to update. Guess I gotta hit up a best buy quick and download an update. Going to be very annoying to try to plow like that.


Shut the truck off for about 15 min and it should be fine. Or you have to go to the uconnect website and download the update and do the usb thing.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1734941 said:


> I heard its about 1.3 hockey pucks deep in one area.


You guys got more then we did. We are about 1 hockey puck.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1734944 said:


> Shut the truck off for about 15 min and it should be fine. Or you have to go to the uconnect website and download the update and do the usb thing.


Truck was off.

Even pulled the battery cable.

Gonna haveta update in the morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

New weather story.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1734951 said:


> New weather story.


Is?................


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1734947 said:


> You guys got more then we did. We are about 1 hockey puck.


It seemed like it was playing the old keep developing over my area game.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1734956 said:


> It seemed like it was playing the old keep developing over my area game.


Good for YOU!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1734962 said:


> Good for YOU!!


I heard west 7th got dumped on. Thumbs Up


----------



## andersman02

nws trained spotters has 1.3 in bloomington penn and 94thish

Burnsville has over an inch, havent measured yet


----------



## qualitycut

snowman55;1734936 said:


> 1 in in ham lake anyone in bloom or Burnsville? And none of this "about" or "like"or measurong with you finger stuff please


About 2nd knuckle deep


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1734983 said:


> About 2nd knuckle deep


Don't need pics.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

A bit over 1" at 882 W. 7th in St. Paul.

Not 1.5", but more than 1".


----------



## ryde307

1.75 on a lot in excelsior measured with a tape. I would say it is abnormal though not sure why there is more here.


----------



## olsonbro

ryde307;1735005 said:


> 1.75 on a lot in excelsior measured with a tape. I would say it is abnormal though not sure why there is more here.


We found 1.5 at a HOA we service off hWY 7 and 101. Seems like that area got a shade more than the rest of the metro


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1734999 said:


> Don't need pics.


Bwahhahahah!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Wow it's slick


----------



## Drakeslayer

ryde307;1735005 said:


> 1.75 on a lot in excelsior measured with a tape. I would say it is abnormal though not sure why there is more here.


Lake effect. Same in deep haven.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1734999 said:


> Don't need pics.


You sure???


----------



## OC&D

Polarismalibu;1735013 said:


> Wow it's slick


Actually I think it's slickery.

I thought you were watching the game?


----------



## CityGuy

Hey quality how do you know rohel?


----------



## andersman02

Just measure with my handy new measuring tool.......... marking stake with duct tape at 1", get your heads out of the gutter.

In Bloomington had just at an inch or a bit below on 98th and Lyndale. Just under an inch in burnsville.

I am doing a few PITA resis but not all even though they are 1" triggers. We did enough of that 3/4" crap in Dec plus theres snow coming tomorrow.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1735038 said:


> Hey quality how do you know rohel?


Who?????....


----------



## qualitycut

andersman02;1735043 said:


> Just measure with my handy new measuring tool.......... marking stake with duct tape at 1", get your heads out of the gutter.
> 
> In Bloomington had just at an inch or a bit below on 98th and Lyndale. Just under an inch in burnsville.i
> 
> I am doing a few PITA resis but not all even though they are 1" triggers. We did enough of that 3/4" crap in Dec plus theres snow coming tomorrow.


It must be melting underneath


----------



## BossPlow614

Wow, the winds have sure picked up!


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1735044 said:


> Who?????....


nick roehl


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1735054 said:


> nick roehl


On fb? No I dont just facebook friends why?


----------



## Greenery

Hamel- Are you guys waiting until the second wave tomorrow night to plow side streets in Plymouth?


----------



## cbservicesllc

greenery;1735057 said:


> Hamel- Are you guys waiting until the second wave tomorrow night to plow side streets in Plymouth?


Yeah, what he said... I know Maple Grove is


----------



## Polarismalibu

OC&D;1735028 said:


> Actually I think it's slickery.
> 
> I thought you were watching the game?


I was I just ran to the gas station quick. Now I'm out plowing


----------



## ryde307

The wind has really picked up.


----------



## andersman02

anyone know what the trigger for Bloomington or stpaul/MSP city plows to plow their entire route not just mainways? Im trying to figure if its safe to say " if the city is plowing their full route wee will probably be out"


----------



## OC&D

Polarismalibu;1735064 said:


> I was I just ran to the gas station quick. Now I'm out plowing


Ahh. Good game, no?

I'm not g


----------



## OC&D

Polarismalibu;1735064 said:


> I was I just ran to the gas station quick. Now I'm out plowing


Ahh. Good game, no?

I'll go out around 6 tomorrow morning.


----------



## qualitycut

andersman02;1735077 said:


> anyone know what the trigger for Bloomington or stpaul/MSP city plows to plow their entire route not just mainways? Im trying to figure if its safe to say " if the city is plowing their full route wee will probably be out"


Full route as in side streets for st Paul Minneapolis is 4 inches and they will call a snow emergency. They will only plow main drags tonight


----------



## Polarismalibu

OC&D;1735079 said:


> Ahh. Good game, no?
> 
> I'll go out around 6 tomorrow morning.


Yeah good win for the gophers


----------



## BossPlow614

My Sirius XM sh!t out again, ordered another one & it should be here tmrw, definitely getting that installed tmrw. Thankfully it's Friday & the Party Zone is on, EDM for the win.


----------



## OC&D

This one is for you, Bedazzled Boss.


----------



## BossPlow614

I dont mind older country but the stuff that's "today" is complete garbage.


----------



## OC&D

BossPlow614;1735091 said:


> I dont mind older country but the stuff that's "today" is complete garbage.


You were about 1 when that song came out.


----------



## IDST

Well today i decided enough is enough with the 6.4. Bought a new 6.7 and picked her up today. now I need to get the plow mounts etc. switched over in the morning. Anybody bored???


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1735079 said:


> Ahh. Good game, no?
> 
> I'll go out around 6 tomorrow morning.


Careful in Mpls. Even some of the main streets are glare ice. Cars were sliding all over the place. I think i could have skated down part of Lyndale Ave. Never saw a city truck but a bunch of other plows were out.

Got a quick start at eight and just finished my route up. I think that was a new record for me. Not a ton on my jobs but definitely pockets of 1.5" here and there. It seemed like a mile or so was all it took to change the depth from 1 to 1.5 or so.


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1735085 said:


> My Sirius XM sh!t out again, ordered another one & it should be here tmrw, definitely getting that installed tmrw. Thankfully it's Friday & the Party Zone is on, EDM for the win.


Trust me there playing junk tonight your not missing anything.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jagext;1735094 said:


> Well today i decided enough is enough with the 6.4. Bought a new 6.7 and picked her up today. now I need to get the plow mounts etc. switched over in the morning. Anybody bored???


Who's jealous? This guy...


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1735095 said:


> Careful in Mpls. Even some of the main streets are glare ice. Cars were sliding all over the place. I think i could have skated down part of Lyndale Ave. Never saw a city truck but a bunch of other plows were out.
> 
> Got a quick start at eight and just finished my route up. I think that was a new record for me. Not a ton on my jobs but definitely pockets of 1.5" here and there. It seemed like a mile or so was all it took to change the depth from 1 to 1.5 or so.


Thanks for the heads up. I'll probably grab a little breakfast at the uptown around 9 or 9:30 or so if you're game.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1735099 said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I'll probably grab a little breakfast at the uptown around 9 or 9:30 or so if you're game.


You're starting to make me feel guilty. One of these days I'll meet ya down there. I'm hoping I can sleep way in tomorrow. Running on fumes right now. I've been up since three for some salt runs, then it was cylinder repair on a loader, then plowing. Pretty much maxed out the productivity today. I'm sure I'll be up at six anyway but then the wife will enlist my help in cleaning the house for that familiy b-day party tomorrow. Now I just remembered they all want to skate.....better shovel the rink off. I think I better have a few more beers and enjoy the quiet while I can.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1735101 said:


> You're starting to make me feel guilty. One of these days I'll meet ya down there. I'm hoping I can sleep way in tomorrow. Running on fumes right now. I've been up since three for some salt runs, then it was cylinder repair on a loader, then plowing. Pretty much maxed out the productivity today. I'm sure I'll be up at six anyway but then the wife will enlist my help in cleaning the house for that familiy b-day party tomorrow. Now I just remembered they all want to skate.....better shovel the rink off. I think I better have a few more beers and enjoy the quiet while I can.


No worries, brother. Some day when you can spare the time, breakfast is on this Scandinavian. LM22 ignores me, so he's probably flipping Irish or some god-awful thing.


----------



## OC&D

It's after 1!?!? I probably should hit the hay.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1735111 said:


> It's after 1!?!? I probably should hit the hay.


I was starting to wonder if you were pulling an all nighter.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jagext;1735094 said:


> Well today i decided enough is enough with the 6.4. Bought a new 6.7 and picked her up today. now I need to get the plow mounts etc. switched over in the morning. Anybody bored???


Pictures or we won't believe it


----------



## SSS Inc.

NAM is creeping back north toward the metro again. Looks stronger all around.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1735109 said:


> No worries, brother. Some day when you can spare the time, breakfast is on this Scandinavian. LM22 ignores me, so he's probably flipping Irish or some god-awful thing.


Dunno about the Irish....adopted.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The townhomes we shoveled @ 8 are drifted back in again in WBL.


----------



## Greenery

OC&D;1735090 said:


> This one is for you, Bedazzled Boss.


You guys sure do have some fancy trucks.

Mine is horrible. Broken antenna= lots of static.

Drives me nuts. Of course the antenna had broke off right after I replaced the door speakers that were popping and crackling for two years. I just cant win.

I do pick up the papapaparty zone alright though.


----------



## CleanCutL&S

Winds are horrible. Its like its still snowing with all this stuff coming off the roof!


----------



## Greenery

CleanCutL&S;1735135 said:


> Winds are horrible. Its like its still snowing with all this stuff coming off the roof!


Some of the county roads are getting pretty bad with drifts and ice. Not a county/city plow truck to be seen either.

Some of my sidewalks were already heavily covered before I could even finish them.


----------



## BossPlow614

Polarismalibu;1735096 said:


> Trust me there playing junk tonight your not missing anything.


Better than terrestrial radio & all the commercials! Friday Night Fire w/DJ Chris Styles on The Heat is always good as long as it's a "turn up" mix. Hip hop nation & shade 45 nvr have anything good on Friday nights, Saturday nights are a different story. But there's always BPM & Electric Area!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Done........


----------



## SnowGuy73

17, windy, clear. 

Chanhassen. 

02:41


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS now has my hourly from midnight Saturday night through midnight Sunday night at 1.5" total down from just under 4".


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1735154 said:


> NWS now has my hourly from midnight Saturday night through midnight Sunday night at 1.5" total down from just under 4".


I went from 3-5" and around one to 1-3".

I don't trust these clowns though so we will get 6"!


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1735161 said:


> I went from 3-5" and around one to 1-3".
> 
> I don't trust these clowns though so we will get 6"!


I noticed the same thing & am also thinking the same! At least itll be cold so it'll be a fluffy snow.


----------



## unit28

Urgent report from TEXAS....

Texans, please stay home. Firemen and police and paramedics are tired. #txblizzard @TxStormChasers pic.twitter.com/EyTuBr3oDU


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Just got in. Finished an hour ago. Was down a shovler then got one and hour or so late. Best dang shoveler. He can even handle the 36" snow plow shovel. Not hat or gloves. No complaining either. 

We had between 1 3/4 and 2". Measured with a tape.


----------



## OC&D

Here we go. Hopefully my late, uh....early start will mitigate the drifting issues.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1735189 said:


> Here we go. Hopefully my late, uh....early start will mitigate the drifting issues.


You should be good.

Sitting at a place, eating some breakfast from another place.

These places are windy places and most of the snow placed on these places has relocated to other places and is staying in its current placement.


----------



## TKLAWN

Headed to check drifts now. It was pretty windy all night.


----------



## IDST

Polarismalibu;1735117 said:


> Pictures or we won't believe it


I haven't figured that out yet. Somebody let me know the app please.

Just got to prescott to do the swap ramps and some of the main roads glare ice


----------



## wenzelosllc

Just peppered some dumby with salt. He was driving around me in the lot like he couldnt break out from the skids gravitational pull. Didn't stop the spreader when he was walking into the building. I feel much better now.


----------



## skorum03

My totals got cut in half for tonight/tomorrow. We got about an inch in Hudson. I'm in Duluth. It is cold and windy. No matter what direction you're walking.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1735191 said:


> You should be good.
> 
> Sitting at a place, eating some breakfast from another place.
> 
> These places are windy places and most of the snow placed on these places has relocated to other places and is staying in its current placement.


It sounds like you're in a good place!


----------



## OC&D

Well that was fun. I may just go back to bed, I didn't even feel like stopping for breakfast.


----------



## OC&D

NWS has me down to 1-2" tonight and less than 1" on Sunday. Hourly gives me a total of 2.2".

My confidence is low.

I could take still take my class tomorrow if I knew we weren't going to get 2". Bah.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Most of my stuff north of St. Paul is around 1", less than 1/2".

But...... Since we did little work last night, we will be going through the whole list starting about noon tomorrow.

It'd be nice if it missed Chisago again.


----------



## OC&D

I'm debating on saying the heck with it and letting it buck since it's supposed to snow during the day tomorrow as well......who knows.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1735274 said:


> I'm debating on saying the heck with it and letting it buck since it's supposed to snow during the day tomorrow as well......who knows.


Most likely we will be waiting until tomorrow afternoon.

Winds are supposed to be stronger tomorrow than last night.

Figured out last night you're better waiting and letting it drift in, then clean it up, rather than clean it and have it drift in again.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22;1735277 said:


> Most likely we will be waiting until tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> Winds are supposed to be stronger tomorrow than last night.
> 
> Figured out last night you're better waiting and letting it drift in, then clean it up, rather than clean it and have it drift in again.


Are we actually getting anything tomorrow. West Metro. TWC shows only 30% chance of snow (snow showers) on Sunday daytime and 20% on Sunday eve. with no mention of anything on Monday.?? Are we just talking about "drift" cleanups for Sunday. Or is something brewing I don't see?


----------



## unit28

Li/S....lowerd
South , possible double whammy after returns from cyclonic wrap
centralized LES arrowhead

.20-.25 pr-hr @ 4am on tap


what's that blob in NDAK? .30

temps were 34 KMBG last night


watching hstry of super bowl marathon

SSS no adult beverages tonight for you......... I'm guessing?


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1735315 said:


> Li/S....lowerd
> South , possible double whammy after returns from cyclonic wrap
> centralized LES arrowhead
> 
> .20-.25 pr-hr @ 4am on tap
> 
> what's that blob in NDAK? .30
> 
> temps were 34 KMBG last night
> 
> watching hstry of super bowl marathon
> 
> *SSS no adult beverages tonight for you......... I'm guessing?*


We'll see. I certainly won't go crazy. 3" seems very likely to me. In here by nine and out of here around 3 a.m.. I have a one of those feelings again that we get 4-5" and news says 1-3.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1735319 said:


> We'll see. I certainly won't go crazy. 3" seems very likely to me. In here by nine and out of here around 3 a.m.. I have a one of those feelings again that we get 4-5" and news says 1-3.


Wait. You say 3" TONIGHT??

All of my stuff says around an inch, mainly AFTER 3 am for tonight.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1735321 said:


> Wait. You say 3" TONIGHT??
> 
> All of my stuff says around an inch, mainly AFTER 3 am for tonight.


Less as you go north. A small move north or south and its a game changer. Right now I think 3" metro. Should be able to track this on radar pretty easily we should have a real good idea at about 6 or 7 tonight. But hey I'm not a meteorologist so don't anyone plan their night based on what I say.

NWS is at 20:1. They are sticking to the low end of the precip where the GFS has been consistently, about .12". 
NAM has been at .17" and is North of the GFS by 40 miles. GFS also drag it out longer like NWS.
RAP is at .19" and doesn't show the whole event yet. 
NAM has been pretty good lately.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1735326 said:


> Less as you go north. A small move north or south and its a game changer. Right now I think 3" metro. Should be able to track this on radar pretty easily we should have a real good idea at about 6 or 7 tonight. But hey I'm not a meteorologist so don't anyone plan their night based on what I say.


Not doubting what you're thinking, just wanted to be clear when you said in by 9, out by 3 you meant tonight, not tomorrow afternoon, which is somewhat what NWS has.

WHICH, would go back to post 35822 when Unit posted one of the other storms NWS was about 12 hours late on it.


----------



## qualitycut

I think I drank enough for both of us last night sss.
Going to to check a few drives an see what its looking like.


----------



## Polarismalibu

My phone says 1-2 tomorrow with nothing tonight. I think my smart phone is not very smart right now


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Well remember what happens down here yesterday. Was suppose to be less than 1/2 and got 2. Seems like when they say totals its higher. When they talk higher amounts we get less. On MLK day I was at 1-3 and didn't get an inch


----------



## qualitycut

What are you guys going to do as far as shoveling tomorrow if the winds are as high as they are saying?


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1735335 said:


> What are you guys going to do as far as shoveling tomorrow if the winds are as high as they are saying?


We are going to do as minimal as possible till the winds let up. Even last night they blew over pretty good.


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;1735333 said:


> Well remember what happens down here yesterday. Was suppose to be less than 1/2 and got 2. Seems like when they say totals its higher. When they talk higher amounts we get less. On MLK day I was at 1-3 and didn't get an inch


thinking you and bannonea better get ready


----------



## unit28

for me....

TONIGHT
A chance of snow in the evening...then snow after midnight. Snow accumulation around 1 inch. Lows near zero. Southwest *winds around 5 mph shifting to the southeast after midnight*. Chance of snow 90 percent.

SUNDAY
Breezy. Snow likely. Areas of blowing and drifting snow in the afternoon. Snow accumulation up to 1 inch. Highs around 12. South winds 5 to 10 mph increasing to northwest 15 to 25 mph in the afternoon. Chance of snow 70 percent.

*look at met gen for onset of precip @ time of wind-changes*

it's when the isentropic lift will be greatest


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1735337 said:


> We are going to do as minimal as possible till the winds let up. Even last night they blew over pretty good.


Yea that's what I'm thinking, plow everything tomorrow and then run through it all again Monday or whenever it stops and probably plow everything again as well.


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1735341 said:


> Yea that's what I'm thinking, plow everything tomorrow and then run through it all again Monday or whenever it stops and probably plow everything again as well.


You may have to wait until Tuesday, Monday is supposed to see gusts up to 25 mph.


----------



## unit28

dry air...........

aitkin CO 35% RH

Cmbg about 52% RH

RC 46% RH


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1735386 said:


> dry air...........


What about it? Come on give us a little Easter bunny


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1735386 said:


> dry air...........


Yeah, what's up? Seeing something on vapor imagery?


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1735386 said:


> dry air...........
> 
> aitkin CO 35% RH
> 
> Cmbg about 52% RH
> 
> RC 46% RH


Aha... its right in front of us... humidity! 54% here...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1735402 said:


> Aha... its right in front of us... humidity! 54% here...


So what's that mean? Tough for the snow to fall?


----------



## qualitycut

My nws hourly shows almost 30 hrs of snow?


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1735406 said:


> So what's that mean? Tough for the snow to fall?


I'm not a great forecasting mind... 

I believe this is when we see the snow drying up before it hits the ground (looks good on radar, but disappears on base reflectivity). The humidity has to be high enough below the clouds to keep the snow from evaporating. As we go through the event the humidity slowly rises enough that the snow reaches the ground.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1735418 said:


> My nws hourly shows almost 30 hrs of snow?


Mine shows 24 hours of totals, 6pm to 6pm, and now it is at 2.0 inches.


----------



## BossPlow614

Another 2" would be perfect! [Insert money falling from sky smiley/emoji here]


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

I see the wind being the biggest hassle 6" wouldnt be a big deal especially with the timing. It's going to be the bare parking lot with the 8' drift in the loading dock


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1735433 said:


> I see the wind being the biggest hassle 6" wouldnt be a big deal especially with the timing. It's going to be the bare parking lot with the 8' drift in the loading dock


This...... By the way. Google, and Chrysler techs are a GREAT resource.

2 dealers said I would have to make an appointment to get my radio flashed.

Uconnect's website (Dodge's radio) is down, couldn't upload the flash to a USB like you are supposed to.

Found the file on one of the Ram forums, downloaded it, copied over to a USB drive and just flashed my own radio.

Back in operation.

See if the dealer is going to be able to try to up sell me an oil change or air filter!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1735422 said:


> I'm not a great forecasting mind...
> 
> I believe this is when we see the snow drying up before it hits the ground (looks good on radar, but disappears on base reflectivity). The humidity has to be high enough below the clouds to keep the snow from evaporating. As we go through the event the humidity slowly rises enough that the snow reaches the ground.


Correct, atmosphere has to become saturated before the snow can hit the ground, or very close to it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm sooooo tired of seeing big green blobs in ND heading E/SE.

Bring it from KS, at least that's warm air.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS -

My snow has been moved up to "mainly after 11 pm"


----------



## qualitycut




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's 2 in the afternoon... Other than Bedazzled who's probably sleeping... where is everyone???? Like you all have actual lives!


----------



## qualitycut

Any reason why they show snow but no totals


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1735451 said:


>


I have something like that for St. Paul as well.

The reach around must be gonna hit the south side of the cities this time instead of me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1735454 said:


> Any reason why they show snow but no totals


Typically, more than 24 hours out, they don't show totals for 40% or less.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1735453 said:


> It's 2 in the afternoon... Other than Bedazzled who's probably sleeping... where is everyone???? Like you all have actual lives!


I just posted a half hour ago, slept until about noon because I figured I'd most likely be out plowing all night tonight.

Edit: Ryde, whats the latest on buying the semi of salt pallets? I have 9 bags left and will need more. But I'm sure with Murphy's law, it won't snow again after getting another pallet


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1735453 said:


> It's 2 in the afternoon... Other than Bedazzled who's probably sleeping... where is everyone???? Like you all have actual lives!


I was sitting at the hockey rink watching my son's practice.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1735450 said:


> SSS -
> 
> My snow has been moved up to "mainly after 11 pm"


Did I say 9? Can't remember. What are your totals now? Cant check....cooking 6 pounds of Taco Meat. 

BTW: Tell the RAP to settle down a bit.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1735474 said:


> Did I say 9? Can't remember. What are your totals now? Cant check....cooking 6 pounds of Taco Meat.


You said 9. My **** Rapids / Blaine has been moved up to mainly after 10.

I'm still roughly 1.5" though north of the 694 loop total, 2" inside the loop.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1735480 said:


> You said 9. My **** Rapids / Blaine has been moved up to mainly after 10.
> 
> I'm still roughly 1.5" though north of the 694 loop total, 2" inside the loop.


What makes me nervous is that NWS is way lower on the precip. I can't figure out why yet.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1735474 said:


> Did I say 9? Can't remember. What are your totals now? Cant check....cooking 6 pounds of Taco Meat.
> 
> BTW: Tell the RAP to settle down a bit.


What did the RAP say fir yesterdays?


----------



## qualitycut

Kstp
Snow moves in around 8 to 9 p.m. this evening.* A quick burst between 9 p.m. and midnight drops 1"-3" across the metro (probably close to 2" with 3" more likely south of the metro).***Scattered light snow showers possible through the day Sunday.**


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1735482 said:


> What did the RAP say fir yesterdays?


I'd have to go back and look. It updates every hour that's why I look at it so much.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1735482 said:


> What did the RAP say fir yesterdays?


It was around 1.5" I believe at the highest point.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1735482 said:


> What did the RAP say fir yesterdays?





LwnmwrMan22;1735492 said:


> It was around 1.5" I believe at the highest point.


Pretty close to the total at the airport. Its was dead on last week as well. Not always the case though.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1735493 said:


> Pretty close to the total at the airport. Its was dead on last week as well. Not always the case though.


And what's it say now?


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1735474 said:


> Cant check....cooking 6 pounds of Taco Meat.


When should I be over?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1735497 said:


> And what's it say now?


.25" precip. maybe 5" @ 20:1.

Clearly its banking on the storm being a little more north.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1735474 said:


> Did I say 9? Can't remember. What are your totals now? Cant check....cooking 6 pounds of Taco Meat.
> 
> BTW: Tell the RAP to settle down a bit.


That is a big Taco


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1735474 said:


> Did I say 9? Can't remember. What are your totals now? Cant check....cooking 6 pounds of Taco Meat.
> 
> BTW: Tell the RAP to settle down a bit.


What time dose the party start? I'll bring some beer


----------



## DDB

Speaking of humidity.... According the the hourly on NWS the humidity never gets above 80%. Doesn't the humidity usually reach 100% during snowfall??? Could keep the snow totals lower because some of the moisture would evaporate before reaching the ground?


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1735056 said:


> On fb? No I dont just facebook friends why?


Oh, he's a good friend of mine.


----------



## CityGuy

greenery;1735057 said:


> Hamel- Are you guys waiting until the second wave tomorrow night to plow side streets in Plymouth?


Sent a few out this morning for mains and problem spots, but waiting on the main snow tonight.


----------



## CityGuy

andersman02;1735077 said:


> anyone know what the trigger for Bloomington or stpaul/MSP city plows to plow their entire route not just mainways? Im trying to figure if its safe to say " if the city is plowing their full route wee will probably be out"


2 inches as a general rule. Some are 2.5 but most are 2


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1735453 said:


> It's 2 in the afternoon... Other than Bedazzled who's probably sleeping... where is everyone???? Like you all have actual lives!


Busy playing with the kiddos


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1735481 said:


> What makes me nervous is that NWS is way lower on the precip. I can't figure out why yet.


Looks like they're following the GFS more? But they said the NAM has been more accurate lately in the forecast discussion.........


----------



## wenzelosllc

DDB;1735521 said:


> Speaking of humidity.... According the the hourly on NWS the humidity never gets above 80%. Doesn't the humidity usually reach 100% during snowfall??? Could keep the snow totals lower because some of the moisture would evaporate before reaching the ground?


I don't usually check humidity so I don't know what it usually is but I know 100% means fog.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1735455 said:


> The reach around must be gonna hit the south side of the cities this time instead of me.


what's his face said that earlier

and thus.............


----------



## djagusch

So we are within a 1000 posts of se michigan and 6000 posts of canada.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1735453 said:


> It's 2 in the afternoon... Other than Bedazzled who's probably sleeping... where is everyone???? Like you all have actual lives!


Busy plow/salting this morning then got home around 1000 and started painting the basement. Finally getting close to done with that project.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS is raising totals..


----------



## BossPlow614

They did for me as well ↑


----------



## CityGuy

djagusch;1735540 said:


> So we are within a 1000 posts of se michigan and 6000 posts of canada.


Kicking butts and taking names.

It would not be a problem if snow guy would post more than 3 times a day now.

Lwn, talk to yourself again. It helps.


----------



## CityGuy

Nws

2-4 tonight

Less than 1 tomorrow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1735554 said:


> Kicking butts and taking names.
> 
> It would not be a problem if snow guy would post more than 3 times a day now.
> 
> Lwn, talk to yourself again. It helps.


I'm taking a shower and heading to bed.


----------



## CityGuy

Unit or SSS do you see the big one on your radars yet? Middle Feb maybe?


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1735556 said:


> I'm taking a shower and heading to bed.


ok I will talk to myself for a bit then to get the posts up.


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1735554 said:


> Kicking butts and taking names.
> 
> It would not be a problem if snow guy would post more than 3 times a day now.
> 
> Lwn, talk to yourself again. It helps.


Wth happened to Snow Guy? Used to post 100+/day?

Watching X Games. Snowboard slopestyle is nuts. The snocross long jump should be interesting also.


----------



## qualitycut

Hourly is at 3.4


----------



## DDB

BossPlow614;1735550 said:


> They did for me as well ↑


Me too. Now up to 3"-5" tonight and less the 1" possible tomorrow.


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1735560 said:


> Wth happened to Snow Guy? Used to post 100+/day?
> 
> Watching X Games. Snowboard slopestyle is nuts. The snocross long jump should be interesting also.


Bought a wheeler and a fish house. I am pretty sure that phones still work on the lake?


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1735560 said:


> Wth happened to Snow Guy? Used to post 100+/day?
> 
> Watching X Games. Snowboard slopestyle is nuts. The snocross long jump should be interesting also.


He posts on everyones classified adds


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1735565 said:


> Bought a wheeler and a fish house. I am pretty sure that phones still work on the lake?


He never ended up with the fish house


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1735568 said:


> He never ended up with the fish house


I thought he bought it but they shipped the wrong one or something?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1735547 said:


> NWS is raising totals..


Yep... up to 3.6 on hourly here now...


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1735565 said:


> Bought a wheeler and a fish house. I am pretty sure that phones still work on the lake?


Unless you were on the lake I was on earlier this week! Both types of fish aren't always chomping at the bit, both bottle & large mouth bass


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1735565 said:


> Bought a wheeler and a fish house. I am pretty sure that phones still work on the lake?


Remember he has Sprint...


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1735569 said:


> I thought he bought it but they shipped the wrong one or something?


Yea then supposedly the wrong one again so he's waiting till next year


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1735556 said:


> I'm taking a shower and heading to bed.


Lucky I have four kids here.


----------



## OC&D

I'm back up to 2"-4" and less than 1" tomorrow. I've got 3.5" total on the hourly.

Maybe I should take a nap, I'm pretty tired. It looks like it'll be an early morning for us tomorrow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We may have problems here come Monday morning.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1735586 said:


> We may have problems here come Monday morning.


leave the truck there and we will see if we can find it on Monday.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1735587 said:


> leave the truck there and we will see if we can find it on Monday.


Where's waldo?

Man that stuff out in the Dakota's looks ominous...


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1735586 said:


> We may have problems here come Monday morning.


That looks like it would be fun for the snowmobile


----------



## qualitycut

So looks like the winds don't pick up till about 1 pm


----------



## unit28

for south..........

2 to 5" of snow overnight into Sunday morning will be followed by significant blowing and drifting snow as winds increase to 30 to 50 mph Sunday afternoon. 

Near blizzard conditions with white-outs are likely across southeast Minnesota and northeast Iowa. Visibilities will be reduced under 1/4 mile at times and travel will become very difficult to near impossible. Bitter, life-threatening cold then moves in late Sunday night - persisting into Tuesday. Wind chills will be -30 to -50. If you are traveling on Sunday - plan on deteriorating road conditions. Avoid it if possible across southeast Minnesota and northeast Iowa.


----------



## DDB

SSS Inc.;1735474 said:


> Did I say 9? Can't remember. What are your totals now? Cant check....cooking 6 pounds of Taco Meat.
> 
> BTW: Tell the RAP to settle down a bit.


Looks like the 21Z RAP settled down a little for you.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1735604 said:


> So looks like the winds don't pick up till about 1 pm


Solid 12 hours of winds. Great.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1735586 said:


> We may have problems here come Monday morning.


That looks exactly like what you _don't_ need.

Weren't you going to bed?


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1735607 said:


> for south..........
> 
> 2 to 5" of snow overnight into Sunday morning will be followed by significant blowing and drifting snow as winds increase to 30 to 50 mph Sunday afternoon.
> 
> Near blizzard conditions with white-outs are likely across southeast Minnesota and northeast Iowa. Visibilities will be reduced under 1/4 mile at times and travel will become very difficult to near impossible. Bitter, life-threatening cold then moves in late Sunday night - persisting into Tuesday. Wind chills will be -30 to -50. If you are traveling on Sunday - plan on deteriorating road conditions. Avoid it if possible across southeast Minnesota and northeast Iowa.


What's south considered?


----------



## qualitycut

Who's worried about shovelers quitting with this?


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1735625 said:


> Who's worried about shovelers quitting with this?


I'm worried about that every snow fall


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1735620 said:


> What's south considered?


mankato and all south
with that


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1735629 said:


> I'm worried about that every snow fall


Yes im not sure how I am going to handle tomorrow. I'm just wondering of its going to be worth shoveling or what


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1735636 said:


> Yes im not sure how I am going to handle tomorrow. I'm just wondering of its going to be worth shoveling or what


Its always worth shoveling. Just charge again after it drifts and you go back on Tuesday.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1735636 said:


> Yes im not sure how I am going to handle tomorrow. I'm just wondering of its going to be worth shoveling or what


Shovel it first and go back again later. Get everything plowed Atleast once first.


----------



## cbservicesllc

I think Jerrid is high... "this won't be a big snow maker"


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1735641 said:


> I think Jerrid is high... "this won't be a big snow maker"


Amounts have gone up from 1-3 to 2-4. Maybe big snow for him is like 12"


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1735640 said:


> Shovel it first and go back again later. Get everything plowed Atleast once first.


That's what we will do, hoping we can get the majority done before the winds pick up


----------



## ringahding1

Green Grass;1735639 said:


> Its always worth shoveling. Just charge again after it drifts and you go back on Tuesday.


Yup & Buy em FOOOOOOOOD!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1735639 said:


> Its always worth shoveling. Just charge again after it drifts and you go back on Tuesday.


That's our plan. And we will go hit something Monday of they call


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1735649 said:


> Amounts have gone up from 1-3 to 2-4. Maybe big snow for him is like 12"


Must be it...


----------



## Polarismalibu

If I woulda been smart I could be on a cruise ship right now in the Caribbean. Part of the family left today, I passed on it this year what a mistake that was.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1735666 said:


> If I woulda been smart I could be on a cruise ship right now in the Caribbean. Part of the family left today, I passed on it this year what a mistake that was.


Eh... you would have been stressed about stuff back home anyway... But at least there's booze... man you did make a mistake...


----------



## unit28

don't know what to say...
don't think I'm in the advisory


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1735577 said:


> Lucky I have four kids here.


Perfect birth control right there


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1735586 said:


> We may have problems here come Monday morning.


Good thing you got a v. Now you just need a blade to give you enough weight to get through it


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Polarismalibu;1735666 said:


> If I woulda been smart I could be on a cruise ship right now in the Caribbean. Part of the family left today, I passed on it this year what a mistake that was.


If I would have been smart I would have studied harder in school, and would have been able to hire one of you guys to plow my lot


----------



## djagusch

unit28;1735677 said:


> don't know what to say...
> don't think I'm in the advisory


Prediction for your place?


----------



## CityGuy

Totals up, totals down, totals up, totals down, totals up


I give up. Throwing a dart at the board and going with that number.


----------



## CityGuy

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM 

Rena's on.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1735687 said:


> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
> 
> Rena's on.


I like her


----------



## TKLAWN

Hamelfire;1735687 said:


> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
> 
> Rena's on.


Lwnmwrman girl Lauren is lookin real nice too!


----------



## CityGuy

Wild at 930. Not sure making it all the way through that one


----------



## qualitycut

Would you guys be nice enough to post what they say?


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1735704 said:


> Would you guys be nice enough to post what they say?


I don't think I can type as fast as Rena talks. My typing skills are not that good.

Jerid said 2-3 pockets of 4 begining around 7 or so and out by 700 am


----------



## TKLAWN

Hamelfire;1735710 said:


> I don't think I can type as fast as Rena talks. My typing skills are not that good.
> 
> Jerid said 2-3 pockets of 4 begining around 7 or so and out by 700 am


4 pretty much said same thing. Futercast looks to be out by 6 or 7am.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1735685 said:


> Totals up, totals down, totals up, totals down, totals up
> 
> I give up. Throwing a dart at the board and going with that number.


I'm going with 3.2"


----------



## TKLAWN

5 2-3 in done by 3am.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1735716 said:


> I'm going with 3.2"


Holding you to that.


----------



## Green Grass

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1735682 said:


> If I would have been smart I would have studied harder in school, and would have been able to hire one of you guys to plow my lot


agree!!!!!......


----------



## qualitycut

Ch 4 I heard said done by 2, dry is going to cone into play at first


----------



## IDST

Well i'm ready. got my plow switched over with just one little hiccup and we are good to go. So it probably won't snow too much since i want to see what the new 6.7 can do.


----------



## qualitycut

jagext;1735722 said:


> Well i'm ready. got my plow switched over with just one little hiccup and we are good to go. So it probably won't snow too much since i want to see what the new 6.7 can do.


And you went to boyer didn't you


----------



## Polarismalibu

jagext;1735722 said:


> Well i'm ready. got my plow switched over with just one little hiccup and we are good to go. So it probably won't snow too much since i want to see what the new 6.7 can do.


Still no pictures. How do we know this is all true


----------



## 09Daxman

Just got home from dinner at fogo with my girlfriend and her parents. I could eat there everyday. Man that stuff is good. Best part about it was I didn't have to pay. 

My weather bug says 2 to 3 over night tonight. Plow is on, shovels and blower in the bed, and tank is filled. I'm ready to go.


----------



## Green Grass

09Daxman;1735732 said:


> Just got home from dinner at fogo with my girlfriend and her parents. I could eat there everyday. Man that stuff is good. Best part about it was I didn't have to pay.
> 
> My weather bug says 2 to 3 over night tonight. Plow is on, shovels and blower in the bed, and tank is filled. I'm ready to go.


How do I sign up for that??


----------



## cbservicesllc

jagext;1735722 said:


> Well i'm ready. got my plow switched over with just one little hiccup and we are good to go. So it probably won't snow too much since i want to see what the new 6.7 can do.


Nice! Still jealous....


----------



## 09Daxman

Green Grass;1735736 said:


> How do I sign up for that??


Date my girlfriend and get on her parents good side. Hahaha


----------



## Green Grass

09Daxman;1735743 said:


> Date my girlfriend and get on her parents good side. Hahaha


I guess challenge accepted :laughing::laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

the radar doesnt look to impressive or is it just me?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Snowing in Rogers now


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1735762 said:


> the radar doesnt look to impressive or is it just me?


Looks good enough for a couple inches. Should start moving a little more east I think.


----------



## OC&D

Well guys, this is the result of a Costco "event in progress". 








Carrot juice.

It's strangely good.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1735769 said:


> Looks good enough for a couple inches. Should start moving a little more east I think.


Yes I agree, I just dont see much more than that for immediate metro.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1735771 said:


> Well guys, this is the result of a Costco "event in progress".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carrot juice.
> 
> It's strangely good.


Health kick huh? How was the day after the elliptical?


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1735769 said:


> Looks good enough for a couple inches. Should start moving a little more east I think.


How's the party?

Hopefully someone got you a giant cake with a surprise inside!


----------



## Green Grass

not snowing yet here. I went and put the plow on the truck.


----------



## Green Grass

OC&D;1735776 said:


> How's the party?
> 
> Hopefully someone got you a giant cake with a surprise inside!


with a midget! :laughing::laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

WTH is going on is this Gopher Game????


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1735775 said:


> Health kick huh? How was the day after the elliptical?


That's today, and I'm not actually doing too bad. I did another 1/2 hour on the Punisher earlier today, but I skipped the crunches.


----------



## Polarismalibu

OC&D;1735771 said:


> Well guys, this is the result of a Costco "event in progress".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carrot juice.
> 
> It's strangely good.


That sounds extremely nasty.

Anyway it has quit snowing for now at my house. I think it's going to be a long night of the constant checking the window to see what's happening. Sleeping half the day may have been a mistake. Guess I'll just play cod like half you guys do before it snows.


----------



## BossPlow614

Polarismalibu;1735785 said:


> That sounds extremely nasty.
> 
> Anyway it has quit snowing for now at my house. I think it's going to be a long night of the constant checking the window to see what's happening. Sleeping half the day may have been a mistake. Guess I'll just play cod like half you guys do before it snows.


Supercross starts at 9:30, all boredom solved.


----------



## BossPlow614

Fantastic, the mobile version is all messed up again.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1735776 said:


> How's the party?
> 
> Hopefully someone got you a giant cake with a surprise inside!


Its over. Lots of nieces and nephews most of them left early. Started at three so 5 hours is about all I could handle. Kinda wish someone would have taken a couple of my kids. Wrapped up about 10 minutes ago. No giant cake but my wife does make awesome cakes.


----------



## qualitycut

I should have slept my hangover off so I may be screwed tomorrow. O and my new shoveler can make it now.


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1735792 said:


> Fantastic, the mobile version is all messed up again.


I have never had a problem with it. It must be your provider.

Thanks for reminding me about super cross. Nothing good has been on tv sense the snowmobile long jump today


----------



## qualitycut

Gets quite when its actually going to snow.


----------



## BossPlow614

Polarismalibu;1735799 said:


> I have never had a problem with it. It must be your provider.
> 
> Thanks for reminding me about super cross. Nothing good has been on tv sense the snowmobile long jump today


Every round is live this year! Finally!

The snowboard border X & slopestyle was sick though!

Id rather have big air/best trick than the long jump.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1735810 said:


> Gets quite when its actually going to snow.


It sure does. Makes me question why I'm still up and if I should put the beer down. Don't plan on going anywhere until about 4.


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1735812 said:


> Every round is live this year! Finally!
> 
> The snowboard border X & slopestyle was sick though!
> 
> Id rather have big air/best trick than the long jump.


I'm not surprised the took out the big air/best trick. After Caleb Moore passing last year after his crash some people tried to get rid of snowmobiles at x games for all events.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1735796 said:


> Its over. Lots of nieces and nephews most of them left early. Started at three so 5 hours is about all I could handle. Kinda wish someone would have taken a couple of my kids. Wrapped up about 10 minutes ago. No giant cake but my wife does make awesome cakes.


cheers to many more


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1735815 said:


> It sure does. Makes me question why I'm still up and if I should put the beer down. Don't plan on going anywhere until about 4.


I got the alarm set for 3, I'm thinking the only shoveler option right now is the gf. I think everyone is scared of the cold.


----------



## unit28

winds havent changed yet,
the humidity is still dry,
dews still low


east side 20:17
2 abv
WC-5
vsb 10mi


----------



## BossPlow614

Polarismalibu;1735817 said:


> I'm not surprised the took out the big air/best trick. After Caleb Moore passing last year after his crash some people tried to get rid of snowmobiles at x games for all events.


I saw that. It'd be ridiculous if they got rid of all snowmobile events, snocross is one of the original events!


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1735818 said:


> cheers to many more


I hope you mean B-days and not kids.:crying:

Thanks Unit!


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1735821 said:


> winds havent changed yet,
> the humidity is still dry,
> dews still low
> 
> east side 20:17
> 2 abv
> WC-5
> vsb 10mi


What are you thinking for st Paul area?


----------



## qualitycut

Well there is an outdoor nhl game in LA tonight.


----------



## Green Grass

I remember before all this global warming we used to be able to shovel in sweatshirts and not have to wear jackets.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1735830 said:


> Well there is an outdoor nhl game in LA tonight.


I forgot about that one. I was wondering how they keep it frozen in the sun.

***That just looks wrong with the grass around the rink. I don't like it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1735815 said:


> It sure does. Makes me question why I'm still up and if I should put the beer down. Don't plan on going anywhere until about 4.


Same here...


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1735822 said:


> I saw that. It'd be ridiculous if they got rid of all snowmobile events, snocross is one of the original events!


The snowmobiles are the only part I watch really. Glad they brought the actual snowcross races back this year


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1735831 said:


> I remember before all this global warming we used to be able to shovel in sweatshirts and not have to wear jackets.


Don't forget its called climate change now. Before they told me I never realized that the weather changes. I heard its so bad now that the weather almost changes everyday! I heard a story that one day the temps dropped during the daytime. Its not supposed to do that. :crying:


----------



## Green Grass

Light snow 
5 degrees


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1735845 said:


> Don't forget its called climate change now. Before they told me I never realized that the weather changes. I heard its so bad now that the weather almost changes everyday! I heard a story that one day the temps dropped during the daytime. Its not supposed to do that. :crying:


That is not possible


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1735831 said:


> I remember before all this global warming we used to be able to shovel in sweatshirts and not have to wear jackets.


I used to do that all the time when I was younger. I did in a t shirt half the time.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1735850 said:


> That is not possible


I shouldn't alarm anyone but I witnessed the temps rising after the sun went down once. I've been told that happens when a surge of green house gasses gets caught in the jet stream. Scary stuff.


----------



## qualitycut

That stuff passed st cloud looks like its shrinking


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1735854 said:


> I shouldn't alarm anyone but I witnessed the temps rising after the sun went down once. I've been told that happens when a surge of green house gasses gets caught in the jet stream. Scary stuff.


it doesn't count if your fart causes the temp to go up.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1735825 said:


> What are you thinking for st Paul area?


1.275
need some precip first.........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I wonder how many are going to complain when they get charged again when we have to clean up drifts? And wonder why we were there before the winds?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

We are starting by 6 and should be done by noon 1 o'clock


----------



## Green Grass

Snowing hard everything is already covered.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1735857 said:


> it doesn't count if your fart causes the temp to go up.


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

Light snow.

Light coating


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1735857 said:


> it doesn't count if your fart causes the temp to go up.


I bought some Carbon Credits to offset that problem. Thumbs Up


----------



## IDST

qualitycut;1735726 said:


> And you went to boyer didn't you




friends with the sales manager. plus i plow his driveway. I do have to say their overnight service and day service have been superb to me.


----------



## qualitycut

jagext;1735871 said:


> friends with the sales manager. plus i plow his driveway. I do have to say their overnight service and day service have been superb to me.


O I thought you were complaining about them the other day.


----------



## qualitycut

Sam on kstp said 856 for a snow start in the metro on the 5 on news

Edit he also said if your in the snow business your going to want to get out around 4 just now


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1735870 said:


> I bought some Carbon Credits to offset that problem. Thumbs Up


sounds like a wind wind situation
chief calls 'em a self contained turbine generator


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1735874 said:


> Sam on kstp said 856 for a snow start in the metro on the 5 on news
> 
> Edit he also said if your in the snow business your going to want to get out around 4 just now


Well thats a pretty good call. I had two flakes a couple minutes ago.

I said 9 for the record.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1735878 said:


> Well thats a pretty good call. I had two flakes a couple minutes ago.
> 
> I said 9 for the record.


Yea that's not bring specific LOL. 9,10


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Greenery

Bossman- what time is supercross tonight?


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1735874 said:


> Sam on kstp said 856 for a snow start in the metro on the 5 on news
> 
> Edit he also said if your in the snow business your going to want to get out around 4 just now


Like he knows anything about the snow business


----------



## qualitycut

greenery;1735882 said:


> Bossman- what time is supercross tonight?


You mean bedazzled and I think he said 930


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;1735864 said:


> Snowing hard everything is already covered.


Radar filled in fast.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1735884 said:


> You mean bedazzled and I think he said 930


Yes sir 9:30 it is


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1735880 said:


> Yea that's not bring specific LOL. 9,10


You're right. Well two days ago I guessed we would get 3.68" or something like that tonight. Maybe that will dead on.

Back and Forth Gopher Game.


----------



## CityGuy

back and forth gopher game


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1735883 said:


> Like he knows anything about the snow business


No its just surprising he says that, we all complain about how the forecasts don't benefit us so hopefully he may.


----------



## CityGuy

Really SSS???


----------



## unit28

I should dig my scanner out.


----------



## qualitycut

I just want I nice quick plow tonight. 4-10/11


----------



## SSS Inc.

SSS Inc.;1735889 said:


> You're right. Well two days ago I guessed we would get 3.68" or something like that tonight. Maybe that will dead on.
> 
> Back and Forth Gopher Game.





Hamelfire;1735890 said:


> back and forth gopher game





Hamelfire;1735893 said:


> Really SSS???


Apparently we think a like. :laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1735895 said:


> I just want I nice quick plow tonight. 4-10/11


That's what she said.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1735896 said:


> Apparently we think a like. :laughing:


That's scarey.


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1735819 said:


> I got the alarm set for 3, I'm thinking the only shoveler option right now is the gf. I think everyone is scared of the cold.


So im not the only one that makes the gf shovel. Lol


----------



## CityGuy

Jerid just reported on his fb 2 inches or so tonight. Hmmm I read LArens report of near 5". Really confussing.


----------



## qualitycut

All that stuff by Fargo is disappearing


----------



## qualitycut

greenery;1735901 said:


> So im not the only one that makes the gf shovel. Lol


Could be her first and last, we will see.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1735902 said:


> Jerid just reported on his fb 2 inches or so tonight. Hmmm I read LArens report of near 5". Really confussing.


The two seems more realistic.


----------



## unit28

oh boy......


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1735906 said:


> oh boy......


Come on. What?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1735903 said:


> All that stuff by Fargo is disappearing


Telaporting to st. cloud. It looks like its organizing into one nice blob.

Light snow here.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1735906 said:


> oh boy......


What???????, Is it going to wrap up and spin on top of us for the next twelve hours??????


----------



## Polarismalibu

Gopher game has been entertaining. Hopefully the wild game will be a good easy win tonight


----------



## unit28

checked duluth radar....


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1735910 said:


> What???????, Is it going to wrap up and spin on top of us for the next twelve hours??????


Your not that lucky.


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1735908 said:


> Come on. What?


He does that just to get us going.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1735909 said:


> Telaporting to st. cloud. It looks like its organizing into one nice blob.
> 
> Light snow here.


That's what will happen, reappear at St. Cloud.

Remember, once it leaves Fargo it isn't disappearing, we just need another radar around Alexandria, Wadena, somewhere out there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1735910 said:


> What???????, Is it going to wrap up and spin on top of us for the next twelve hours??????


Yes.........


----------



## OC&D

Awesome Gopher game. I'd really like to see them get te go ahead and at least 1 insurance goal.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1735915 said:


> That's what will happen, reappear at St. Cloud.
> 
> Remember, once it leaves Fargo it isn't disappearing, we just need another radar around Alexandria, Wadena, somewhere out there.


Earlier it was not disappearing.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

According to radar it should have snowed here for almost an hour. Nothing as of yet. Not even a flake


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1735904 said:


> Could be her first and last, we will see.


I hear that, I will bring her with on a weekend. Usually I end up doing most of it anyways. But whatever,she wants to go with thats fine with me. I dont have to pay her. Or wait I take that back. Probably cost me more.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1735915 said:


> That's what will happen, reappear at St. Cloud.
> 
> Remember, once it leaves Fargo it isn't disappearing, we just need another radar around Alexandria, Wadena, somewhere out there.


I never gave it much thought in the past but since you mentioned it yesterday you can really see it happening. Wouldn't that be frustrating if you lived and plowed there?


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1735904 said:


> Could be her first and last, we will see.


I bet you shovel and she watches from in the warm truck.


----------



## OC&D

It looks like the bulk of what's coming right now will go south of the metro.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1735918 said:


> Earlier it was not disappearing.


this is what it _isis_
MN has three basic radars

TC, Duluth, Grand Forks.

It's a triangular pattern that covers the state

Duluth will pick up into St Cloud

Also for LMN there'some bright bands over brainerd some could come down to Camb?


----------



## OC&D

Goal!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

OC&D;1735917 said:


> Awesome Gopher game. I'd really like to see them get te go ahead and at least 1 insurance goal.


Your wish has been granted. Now for that insurance goal


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1735923 said:


> I bet you shovel and she watches from in the warm truck.


If that's the case its not happening again. On all my stuff townhouses and what not my shoveler would finsh almost exactly the same time as me on everything so I hope not. Now here dad wants to come also.


----------



## OC&D

Polarismalibu;1735928 said:


> Your wish has been granted. Now for that insurance goal


No doubt! This has been an awesome game!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1735928 said:


> Your wish has been granted. Now for that insurance goal


The way its been going I would not be shocked if umd scores soon.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1735925 said:


> It looks like the bulk of what's coming right now will go south of the metro.


Looks that way to me as well which is fine


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1735929 said:


> Now here dad wants to come also.


Haha! Have fun with that!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Just started snowing here even though i've been in the green for awhile... TINY flakes


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1735929 said:


> If that's the case its not happening again. On all my stuff townhouses and what not my shoveler would finsh almost exactly the same time as me on everything so I hope not. Now here dad wants to come also.


He will shovel..


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1735929 said:


> If that's the case its not happening again. On all my stuff townhouses and what not my shoveler would finsh almost exactly the same time as me on everything so I hope not. Now here dad wants to come also.


I'd have them both drive separately. Three deep in the truck might get old quick.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1735938 said:


> I'd have them both drive separately. Three deep in the truck might get old quick.


Crew cab..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1735926 said:


> this is what it _isis_
> MN has three basic radars
> 
> TC, Duluth, Grand Forks.
> 
> It's a triangular pattern that covers the state
> 
> Duluth will pick up into St Cloud
> 
> Also for LMN there'some bright bands over brainerd some could come down to Camb?


Should come down. I'm still in bed.

Will get up after the 10 pm news.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1735929 said:


> If that's the case its not happening again. On all my stuff townhouses and what not my shoveler would finsh almost exactly the same time as me on everything so I hope not. Now here dad wants to come also.


Dose he want to work or babysit you too love birds?

Edit: That was already answered I see


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1735939 said:


> Crew cab..


I knew that but still. Maybe its me, I don't like passengers when plowing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1735921 said:


> I never gave it much thought in the past but since you mentioned it yesterday you can really see it happening. Wouldn't that be frustrating if you lived and plowed there?


I would think you just watch either Fargo or Souix Falls and get used to the time delay of what really happens.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1735933 said:


> The way its been going I would not be shocked if umd scores soon.


Good possibility. Still plenty of time left


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1735941 said:


> Dose he want to work or babysit you too love birds?
> 
> Edit: That was already answered I see


He retired so I think he's just bored


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1735926 said:


> this is what it _isis_
> MN has three basic radars
> 
> TC, Duluth, Grand Forks.
> 
> It's a triangular pattern that covers the state
> 
> Duluth will pick up into St Cloud
> 
> Also for LMN there'some bright bands over brainerd some could come down to Camb?


Duluth picks up to St. Cloud, but the area from Alec to Brainerd/Bemidji needs another radar.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1735942 said:


> I knew that but still. Maybe its me, I don't like passengers when plowing.


I would prefer to plow by myself, next year when I add a truck my stuffs going to be plow only


----------



## unit28

NE has nothing...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Small flakes but there sure is a lot of them. 

I got the rink cleared and the pucks stacked right before the snow started so I can accurately report from the comfort of a chair.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS called it umd tied it up


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1735933 said:


> The way its been going I would not be shocked if umd scores soon.


Shocked? I thought not.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1735950 said:


> SSS called it umd tied it up


Games like this you just know its going to happen. As long as we're the ones to score first we should win eventually. I hope.


----------



## OC&D

Snowing decent here, I've got a coating already.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Uh OH! Penalty..:crying:


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1735952 said:


> Games like this you just know its going to happen. As long as we're the ones to score first we should win eventually. I hope.


Wtf?!? Penalty?!?


----------



## andersman02

Starting our churches at 630


----------



## CityGuy

I go to get ice cream in the kitchen and both teams score. WTH


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Holy moley -27 Monday night


----------



## Polarismalibu

Overtime should be interesting. The wild are looking decent in the first few minutes so far


----------



## OC&D

OT. Here we go. 

I don't think I'm going to even try and watch the Wild tonight. I should set my alarm for about 3 or so and get some sleep.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I know we want to win now but it would be more fun to do it in a shoot out.


----------



## OC&D

jimslawnsnow;1735960 said:


> Holy moley -27 Monday night


Yeah. I've got an inspection on Monday. The exterior portion is going to suck.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1735963 said:


> I know we want to win now but it would be more fun to do it in a shoot out.


True dat!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

OC&D;1735962 said:


> OT. Here we go.
> 
> I don't think I'm going to even try and watch the Wild tonight. I should set my alarm for about 3 or so and get some sleep.


The wild will be a good game but not even close to as good as this game


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1735946 said:


> Duluth picks up to St. Cloud, but the area from Alec to Brainerd/Bemidji needs another radar.


I fixed it...........yeah 
hooray 4-me, lol


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1735959 said:


> I go to get ice cream in the kitchen and both teams score. WTH


Your house is not that big it should not take you that long to get ice cream.


----------



## Green Grass

OC&D;1735965 said:


> Yeah. I've got an inspection on Monday. The exterior portion is going to suck.


Do you do pre purchase inspections?


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1735963 said:


> I know we want to win now but it would be more fun to do it in a shoot out.


It looks like that's going to happen

Edit: unless we can capitalize on this power play.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1735970 said:


> Your house is not that big it should not take you that long to get ice cream.


Had to run to the basement for more. Someone left 1 spoon full in the carton again.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1735970 said:


> Your house is not that big it should not take you that long to get ice cream.


Maybe it was really hard to scoop. I hate when that happens.


----------



## OC&D

Green Grass;1735972 said:


> Do you do pre purchase inspections?


Yes. I'll be up in Rogers on Monday.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Total Dive!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OC&D

Power play? But now 4 on 4?!??! Omg.


----------



## Green Grass

The ref are getting dumb.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Wow talk about melodramatic on the tripping. He dove 3 feet


----------



## SSS Inc.

He totally jumped.


----------



## CityGuy

That was the crappiest call I have ever seen.


----------



## Polarismalibu

OC&D;1735978 said:


> Yes. I'll be up in Rogers on Monday.


Sweet plow my driveway? I'm sure it will be drifted in


----------



## CityGuy

UMD guy should have gone for over acting


----------



## qualitycut

What channel?
Edit found it nm


----------



## unit28

Hamelfire;1735974 said:


> Had to run to the basement for more. Someone left 1 spoon full in the carton again.


and......
no more clean spoons in the drawer 
to get it out with

been there
:crying:


----------



## Polarismalibu

On a side note the wild are up 1-0


----------



## SSS Inc.

I have always hated players that pull stuff like that.


5/16"


----------



## CityGuy

Wild 1-0 830 to go in the first


----------



## Green Grass

College must not have the dive rule?


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;1735988 said:


> and......
> no more clean spoons in the drawer
> to get it out with
> 
> been there
> :crying:


Had that but someone else in this house fotgot their own rule.

Don't leave 1 scoop in the carton. And bring up the new carton.


----------



## OC&D

Shoot out!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1735992 said:


> College must not have the dive rule?


Don't they have the embelishing rule?


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1735994 said:


> Had that but someone else in this house fotgot their own rule.
> 
> Don't leave 1 scoop in the carton. And bring up the new carton.


You forget your own rule?


----------



## Green Grass

Who wants to watch the news for us?


----------



## qualitycut

3.5 in Montevideo


----------



## OC&D

Polarismalibu;1735985 said:


> Sweet plow my driveway? I'm sure it will be drifted in


Sure. I'll get right on that!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1735999 said:


> You forget your own rule?


not my rule....


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1736000 said:


> Who wants to watch the news for us?


nope...............


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1736002 said:


> 3.5 in Montevideo


Already, or forecasted?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Save!............


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goal..............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1736000 said:


> Who wants to watch the news for us?


Cody on the 9 says most snow done by 6 am.

2-4" for the metro, heaviest on the south.

45 mph winds in the afternoon.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Great win for the gophers!! Awesome game to watch!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Save...........Goal!!!!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

win gophers


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1736006 said:


> Already, or forecasted?


Already.......


----------



## OC&D

Gophers win!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1736009 said:


> Cody on the 9 says most snow done by 6 am.
> 
> 2-4" for the metro, heaviest on the south.
> 
> 45 mph winds in the afternoon.


Southwest......


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1736013 said:


> Already.......


No kidding? Damn.


----------



## SSS Inc.

0948 pm snow montevideo 44.95n 95.72w
01/25/2014 e3.5 inch chippewa mn law enforcement


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1736016 said:


> Southwest......


Southwest could get 6-7"


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Very very very light here. Not even a dusting


----------



## OC&D

It was pretty heavy here before. Just looked and it's snowing but the flakes are 1/2 the size.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1736021 said:


> It was pretty heavy here before. Just looked and it's snowing but the flakes are 1/2 the size.


Same here but its just picked up again. 3/8"


----------



## OC&D

This Wild game could be a letdown even if they win after that Gopher game.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Snowing good here. Everything has a good heavy coating on it


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1736022 said:


> Same here but its just picked up again. 3/8"


The same here. If it kept up like it started I'd easily have 3" by 2 am.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1736025 said:


> The same here. If it kept up like it started I'd easily have 3" by 2 am.


Lets go with 1.5-2 I would do them all regardless.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1736025 said:


> The same here. If it kept up like it started I'd easily have 3" by 2 am.


In ten minutes it should pick up for ya.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Jerrid says done by 3-4 am, 2-4".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Lauren on 4 says 3-4-5" for southwest metro.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1736028 said:


> Lets go with 1.5-2 I would do them all regardless.


I'm fine with 2". 1.5" works to for our stuff but 2" sounds better. I still think we will get 3.68".

Darn near half way up the single puck. I'll let you guys know when the stack of two are covered.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1736033 said:


> Lauren on 4 says 3-4-5" for southwest metro.


What about immediate metro


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1736036 said:


> What about immediate metro


Dunno, her and Jerrid were on exactly the same time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I suppose I should go start filling trucks.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1736038 said:


> I suppose I should go start filling trucks.


I suppose I should go to bed.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1736040 said:


> I suppose I should go to bed.


Yup same here put the gf to bed an hr ago so she will be ready


----------



## SSS Inc.

It might snow Thursday and next Saturday. 

5/8" 

Good luck.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gonna sleep for a couple more hours, then get up.


----------



## qualitycut

Coating can just see the sidewalk.


----------



## Greenery

Hamelfire;1735994 said:


> Had that but someone else in this house fotgot their own rule.
> 
> Don't leave 1 scoop in the carton. And bring up the new carton.


You guys are pretty serious about your ice cream.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1736048 said:


> Coating can just see the sidewalk.


That's about what I am.

You emailed me about my exmark mower, I sold it last weekend I forgot to delete the Craigslist add.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I hate this. Need to sleep but can't.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Snow decent here now. Smaller flakes


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;1736043 said:


> It might snow Thursday and next Saturday.
> 
> 5/8"
> 
> Good luck.


I am hoping for minimal snow Wed Night- Wed of next week. I am going to Phoenix and Las Vegas.

We have a few people going out at 5 to do the stuff that's open then full plows at tomorrow night.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Just under 1 inch here so far, still tiny flakes...


----------



## Martinson9

About 1.25 by Ridgedale when I got home from the college hockey games a half hour ago. We are going to send everyone out at 6 a.m. Make sure that straggler stuff up by Fargo has chance to get through here.


----------



## Greenery

1.5 or so in EP. 

Unbelievable the amount of people out driving on the freeways.

Half with their brites on


----------



## justinsp

1.75 NE Plymouth still snowing


----------



## MNPLOWCO

2:45am
1 7/8 in Minnetonka/Wayzata. Snow slowed to a trickle. Almost over with on this first majority round. Just a tiny blob just north west of here. I'm heading out. Looks like a little more to come from North Dakota but I'm not waiting for that. Looks like that may go south west of the metro anyway. Have a good day gentlemen. Make a good product.
Cheers


----------



## qualitycut

Headed out very shortly, not going to worry about a quarter to half in as after about 1 you won't notice anyway with the wind


----------



## qualitycut

Disappointing only 1.5 of new snow


----------



## OC&D

What's the word? Is it close to being done?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1736112 said:


> Disappointing only 1.5 of new snow


It would be worse if it quit at 7/8" or something. Just woke up and was a little surprised this is all we got. I thought we would get over 2" for sure. Flakes were too tiny. About 1.7" here. Enough to head out.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1736114 said:


> It would be worse if it quit at 7/8" or something. Just woke up and was a little surprised this is all we got. I thought we would get over 2" for sure. Flakes were too tiny. About 1.7" here. Enough to head out.


Thanks for the report!


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1736113 said:


> What's the word? Is it close to being done?


I told you yesterday in by 9 out by 3. I just got the amount wrong.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1736114 said:


> It would be worse if it quit at 7/8" or something. Just woke up and was a little surprised this is all we got. I thought we would get over 2" for sure. Flakes were too tiny. About 1.7" here. Enough to head out.


I shouldn't say disappointed that's kind of what I aksed for, we are doing everything and should be a quick one


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1736116 said:


> I told you yesterday in by 9 out by 3. I just got the amount wrong.


Yaya. Why doeth I doubt thee?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1736116 said:


> I told you yesterday in by 9 out by 3. I just got the amount wrong.


No. You were close, just wrong location.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We are pushing 3" here in Stacy, still coming down good.

Yesterday we were at less than 1.5" total through tonight.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1736121 said:


> We are pushing 3" here in Stacy, still coming down good.
> 
> Yesterday we were at less than 1.5" total through tonight.


Geez... you cant catch a break...


----------



## Green Grass

We got 3-4 out here


----------



## ringahding1

2" on the deck here and lightly coming down


----------



## 1997chevy

5" by Pine City


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1997chevy;1736127 said:


> 5" by Pine City


Right. It was supposed to be all south/west.

The one time I sleep longer than usual. Good thing it's Sunday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OCD, you have 2" down there?


----------



## 1997chevy

LwnmwrMan22;1736130 said:


> Right. It was supposed to be all south/west.
> 
> The one time I sleep longer than usual. Good thing it's Sunday.


We were only forecasted 1"....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1997chevy;1736133 said:


> We were only forecasted 1"....


Yep. Not much more in Stacy.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

1.5" in **** rapids


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1736131 said:


> OCD, you have 2" down there?


1.5 in st Paul. About 3 miles south of your place on 7th


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1736136 said:


> 1.5 in st Paul. About 3 miles south of your place on 7th


Awesome. Ain't gonna worry too much about those down there then. Thanks guys.


----------



## ringahding1

Rocking around 5 am...gotta couple 24 hourers and Catholic church

City Plows r out right now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doesn't stop snowing here..... We are getting closer to 4" now.

Big fluff. Gonna blow like mad later.


----------



## OC&D

Think this idiot will get the message?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

We have maybe 2". Looks like less than the other nights snow. It did what I said would happen. Forecasted 1/2 the other night got 2". Forecasted 3-5 plus another inch for day time and get barely 2". Happens every time here. Like mays snow. Channel 11 said maybe a couple inches others shown 4" and we got 18"


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1736131 said:


> OCD, you have 2" down there?


Honestly haven't measured but it's close. I'm running everything.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

OC&D;1736145 said:


> Think this idiot will get the message?


That's a dumb place to park. I have one association this dumb guy parks his suberban outside once we get there to do the drive. One time I covered in snow with the blower. The next snow he hurried and put it away. Then left it out and buried again. I forgot to ask the guys if it was out or not with the other snow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Plowed this 30 minutes ago.


----------



## wizardsr

1.75 in crystal. Looks like its done. Full run for us, should be done by early afternoon...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1736150 said:


> Plowed this 30 minutes ago.


Looks like you have an hour or two of light snow yet


----------



## unit28

right at 3 on the nose still snowing.......isanti 10 mi s of camb


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1736136 said:


> 1.5 in st Paul. About 3 miles south of your place on 7th


I was close 
Had about that yesterday for you


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1736145 said:


> Think this idiot will get the message?


Drink much. How the hell does he land there.

2.2 by lake Harriet.


----------



## djagusch

7"s in st croix falls with a tape.


----------



## SSS Inc.

The airport had .22" of precip. The ratios must be closer to10:1 in the s. Metro. Very dry but dense 2"


----------



## qualitycut

May have underestimated the gf and her old man, I'm doing the long shoveling ones first. Their flying


----------



## djagusch

So why did the ne get more this time around.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

djagusch;1736168 said:


> So why did the ne get more this time around.


That's what I'd like know? Glad we got lower totals


----------



## unit28

djagusch;1736168 said:


> So why did the ne get more this time around.


I posted that I saw more coming here via radar.

OH BOY was right.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

2 1/2" here with a tape


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

C plow dead. Guy driving my skid to town instead. Good thing it's Sunday.


----------



## SSS Inc.

2.1 across from airport. Need to look at their total for comparison.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1736181 said:


> C plow dead. Guy driving my skid to town instead. Good thing it's Sunday.


Don't lose the door


SSS Inc.;1736185 said:


> 2.1 across from airport. Need to look at their total for comparison.


2.3 APT


----------



## ryde307

Does anyone think it is going to snow more today? I would like to get everything done during the day and get salt down before it gets cold tonight. If it is going to snow another half to an inch though I don't want to do some things twice if we don't have to.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1736201 said:


> Does anyone think it is going to snow more today? I would like to get everything done during the day and get salt down before it gets cold tonight. If it is going to snow another half to an inch though I don't want to do some things twice if we don't have to.


We are running as it's done.

However, yet another blob in ND is headed this way.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1736201 said:


> Does anyone think it is going to snow more today? I would like to get everything done during the day and get salt down before it gets cold tonight. If it is going to snow another half to an inch though I don't want to do some things twice if we don't have to.


Personally I think plowing after about noon today is going to be pointless so I'm hitting it all now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS has 1/2" possible until midnight tonight. How you're going to know it's falling and not blowing, I don't know.

Would think if you hurried and got the salt down, it would melt down the 1/2" over the next 18 hours.

But enough so it dries out before it freezes??? Dunno bout that.


----------



## cbservicesllc

1.75 in NE Maple Grove at my house. 2.25 at my shop in Dayton.


----------



## unit28

im gonna go ahead and leave some invoices on doors this morning'......


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1736222 said:


> im gonna go ahead and leave some invoices on doors this morning'......


So sounds like no snow rest of month I'm guessing


----------



## unit28

Today Patchy blowing snow and a chance of snow before 4pm, 

then........ areas of blowing snow and a slight chance of snow after 4pm.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1736225 said:


> So sounds like no snow rest of month I'm guessing


 nope, see post above
....per NWS I'll be leaving invoices 3 times today:laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1736225 said:


> So sounds like no snow rest of month I'm guessing


I was going to post something of the same. Don't have to worry about waiting til the 31st this month.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1736231 said:


> I was going to post something of the same. Don't have to worry about waiting til the 31st this month.


exactly...
while this snow is still freash on their mind
get them all serviced with a smile,

also a handshake wile you're grabbing checks
today...payup


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1736231 said:


> I was going to post something of the same. Don't have to worry about waiting til the 31st this month.


I figured you sent out invoices twenty days ago.....AccuWeather had no snow for January if I remember correctly.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1736243 said:


> I figured you sent out invoices twenty days ago.....AccuWeather had no snow for January if I remember correctly.


Ouch......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1736243 said:


> I figured you sent out invoices twenty days ago.....AccuWeather had no snow for January if I remember correctly.


Yes. Most of my invoices for January were sent out 25 days ago to be exact.

I've also been paid for most of January, hence not as much whining about the bank account this month.

However, would be nice to not have as much service for the flat fee for back to back months.


----------



## unit28

almost halway through season...lil more to go


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1736252 said:


> almost halway through season...lil more to go


Something tells me we won't get an early spring. Minus one big storm, this year reminds me of 2010/2011.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

If anyone wants about 2 yards of salt, on Snelling between Hoyt and larpenture. There are 4 St. Paul trucks sitting bsing and the last truck is just sitting there with the salter going, the pile is up to the spinner


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;1736261 said:


> Something tells me we won't get an early spring. Minus one big storm, this year reminds me of 2010/2011.


I don't mind it. I would like a week or so break to catch up on a few things and make some repairs though. Also I think some guys are starting to get burnt out.


----------



## Green Grass

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1736288 said:


> If anyone wants about 2 yards of salt, on Snelling between Hoyt and larpenture. There are 4 St. Paul trucks sitting bsing and the last truck is just sitting there with the salter going, the pile is up to the spinner


St. Paul says they want clear roads.


----------



## OC&D

jimslawnsnow;1736149 said:


> That's a dumb place to park. I have one association this dumb guy parks his suberban outside once we get there to do the drive. One time I covered in snow with the blower. The next snow he hurried and put it away. Then left it out and buried again. I forgot to ask the guys if it was out or not with the other snow


She's been parked like that about 5 times now, and tonight I decided I'd had enough.


----------



## SSS Inc.

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1736288 said:


> If anyone wants about 2 yards of salt, on Snelling between Hoyt and larpenture. There are 4 St. Paul trucks sitting bsing and the last truck is just sitting there with the salter going, the pile is up to the spinner


That's about as good as a story about a City of Minneapolis guy that came back from an asphalt plant but somehow forgot to get a load.  Backed up to the paver and there was nothing in his truck. So I've been told anyway.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1736304 said:


> She's been parked like that about 5 times now, and tonight I decided I'd had enough.


I did the same thing the last storm to a car. My pile was about 2" from their door. Every storm they park right in front of my only pile at the end of about a 500' alley/parking area. I also left a nice note under their wiper. They didn't park there today.


----------



## OC&D

When the wind picks up it's going to be a hell of a mess. The amount of snow I was kicking up just driving around was impressive. 

I've got flurries here, 280 & 94.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1736309 said:


> I did the same thing the last storm to a car. My pile was about 2" from their door. Every storm they park right in front of my only pile at the end of about a 500' alley/parking area. I also left a nice note under their wiper. They didn't park there today.


That pic didn't show the 3' pile right next to her driver's door.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Airport is at 3.4" now. They seem to be on the heavy side this year as opposed to being light like they usually are. Maybe my snow blew over to them for once instead of the other way around.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1736314 said:


> Airport is at 3.4" now. They seem to be on the heavy side this year as opposed to being light like they usually are. Maybe my snow blew over to them for once instead of the other way around.


You think you're soooooooOOOOOOOOoooooooooo smart, don't you???

(C'mon 1/4", c'mon!!!).


----------



## ryde307

Minneapolis seemed lighter but Lake Minnetonka area seemed like it was 3+.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If that blob in ND / SD doesn't look like it did a complete power slide to the left...... Complete with trailing snow showers to look like skid marks.

300 mph south into SD/ swerves to the left.


----------



## BossPlow614

ryde307;1736334 said:


> Minneapolis seemed lighter but Lake Minnetonka area seemed like it was 3+.


Any word on buying the pallets from US Salt?


----------



## wenzelosllc

Green Grass;1736303 said:


> St. Paul says they want clear roads.


I know they wanted more salt per lane but I figured it worked better spread around not acting like a speed bump.


----------



## SnoFarmer

2" this am
light snow.
feels warm at 5.4*F
winds, calm.

so where is the wind picking up at?
it's suppose to get rather windy this afternoon/ evening.

this light snow on top of that ice crust is going to allow for some nice drifts to form.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This is the car I hit the other night.


----------



## Green Grass

wenzelosllc;1736353 said:


> I know they wanted more salt per lane but I figured it worked better spread around not acting like a speed bump.


They figure the cars front bumper will spread them out.


----------



## wenzelosllc

LwnmwrMan22;1736372 said:


> This is the car I hit the other night.


Not that bad. Coat of paint and it's good. Ha


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1736372 said:


> This is the car I hit the other night.


Nice!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Winds here.....


----------



## SnoFarmer

Just a breeze now.
temp 6.8*F



qualitycut;1736406 said:


> Winds here.....


----------



## Green Grass

Windy as hell here and making the roads slick!


----------



## Green Grass

Due to the great views hockey practice has to be my favorite.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1736450 said:


> Due to the great views hockey practice has to be my favorite.


I look forward to that myself. Time to go in about an hour.

Speaking of hockey. Another outside game today. Delayed because of SUN GLARE. They're waiting for clouds to roll in.


----------



## qualitycut

Done on 7 hrs even had a few flag downs.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1736459 said:


> Done on 7 hrs even had a few flag downs.


How did the shovelers do?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1736460 said:


> How did the shovelers do?


Awesome and only cost me McDonald's breakfast. And now she will be sleeping the rest of the day


----------



## davespark

LwnmwrMan22;1736372 said:


> This is the car I hit the other night.


Normally only lurk, but thought I'd interject. Last year, my rear bumper ceased to exist in its original form, so, over the summer when it was insurance replaced, I added just a couple hundred bucks and replaced the factory with a Ruenel. If you're getting a new bumper, you might want to check 'em out. I got the "optional" light cut outs and added two rectangular 55W tractor lights set up as reverse lights. Maybe I'll see things behind me better.

On the negative side, I'm guessing that car would have looked worse had you had one.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

PLOW DOWN!!! PLOW DOWN!!!

Good thing it's Sunday.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1736472 said:


> PLOW DOWN!!! PLOW DOWN!!!
> 
> Good thing it's Sunday.


Another one?

Finally starting this hockey game.


----------



## davespark

Oh: http://www.reunel.com/rear_bumper.html

They're heavy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1736465 said:


> Awesome and only cost me McDonald's breakfast. And now she will be sleeping the rest of the day


My wife usually gets in the mood if I can get her to work with me (probably why she usually doesn't).

Maybe it'll work out all the way around for you.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1736479 said:


> My wife usually gets in the mood if I can get her to work with me (probably why she usually doesn't).
> 
> Maybe it'll work out all the way around for you.


The last hour she was getting tired. She stuck it out though.


----------



## OC&D

Ahh. There's a nice breeze going now. How pleasant. 

1 more apartment building lot, my grandma's, parents, and clean up after the idiot in that other lot.


----------



## SSS Inc.

davespark;1736477 said:


> Oh: http://www.reunel.com/rear_bumper.html
> 
> They're heavy.


Those are some tough looking bumpers. Not sure if this is such a good idea for Lwnmwr. :waving:


----------



## qualitycut

Ford guys, question. Do you need to lock your front hubs in for 4x4 or can you leave them in auto? Didn't have 4 wheel this am and somehow thought of that and once o locked them in it worked, I have never had to touch them before so I assumed they would work in auto as well


----------



## davespark

They work in auto if you turn your shift on the fly knob to 4x4. Common problem is a vacuum leak in the hub which prevents auto from working. If it's a vacuum leak , your climate control goes wonky, sticks in defrost I think.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Windy as hell here now


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1736490 said:


> Ford guys, question. Do you need to lock your front hubs in for 4x4 or can you leave them in auto? Didn't have 4 wheel this am and somehow thought of that and once o locked them in it worked, I have never had to touch them before so I assumed they would work in auto as well


My guess is after they put the shaft in the messed the hub seal up or didn't hook the vacuum line up.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1736458 said:


> I look forward to that myself. Time to go in about an hour.
> 
> Speaking of hockey. Another outside game today. Delayed because of SUN GLARE. They're waiting for clouds to roll in.


They have this invention called sun glasses.


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1736490 said:


> Ford guys, question. Do you need to lock your front hubs in for 4x4 or can you leave them in auto? Didn't have 4 wheel this am and somehow thought of that and once o locked them in it worked, I have never had to touch them before so I assumed they would work in auto as well


The hubs will auto-lock with the switch using vacuum. Take it back to Ford, the screwed up the seal when they did the axle shaft. 
You can still manually lock them as you found out.


----------



## qualitycut

davespark;1736495 said:


> They work in auto if you turn your shift on the fly knob to 4x4. Common problem is a vacuum leak in the hub which prevents auto from working. If it's a vacuum leak , your climate control goes wonky, sticks in defrost I think.


Yea I think that's the problem or when they put the new front axle on something happened, I'm just glad I thought of locking them in. I was a little freaked out


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1736510 said:


> Yea I think that's the problem or when they put the new front axle on something happened, I'm just glad I thought of locking them in. I was a little freaked out


According to half the guys out east you don't need 4x4. I think I'd get about two feet without it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1736504 said:


> Windy as hell here now


I think that was an understatement


----------



## wizardsr

I'm done. Couple of my guys are still out finishing up the residentials. Thats what happens when you sleep in...


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1736525 said:


> According to half the guys out east you don't need 4x4. I think I'd get about two feet without it.


Yea I couldnt even back drag a flat driveway.


----------



## ryde307

BossPlow614;1736343 said:


> Any word on buying the pallets from US Salt?


Wasn't from them, but I do believe they have plenty if you need it ASAP. The salt was from North american salt but still waiting to here back. I think with the salt shortages the reps quit answering there phones. If you are looking for straight salt a friend has 8 pallets and would sell for a good deal by the pallet.


----------



## ryde307

wizardsr;1736528 said:


> I'm done. Couple of my guys are still out finishing up the residentials. Thats what happens when you sleep in...


Saw your salt truck in Saint Louis Park looks like a nice setup.


----------



## qualitycut

Salts blowing up from the highway and pelting the windshield. Windy sob
Its blowing in the right direction that most my big walks should stay clear


----------



## unit28

wrap.. souther mn


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1736534 said:


> Yea I couldnt even back drag a flat driveway.


with it being 36* like in NJ
they prolly don't use salt either


----------



## BossPlow614

ryde307;1736536 said:


> Wasn't from them, but I do believe they have plenty if you need it ASAP. The salt was from North american salt but still waiting to here back. I think with the salt shortages the reps quit answering there phones. If you are looking for straight salt a friend has 8 pallets and would sell for a good deal by the pallet.


Ohhhh. I had thought it was from US. I talked to them last week & ill probably head down there tomorrow or Tuesday to get a pallet of melt it.

This wind sucks!

Just finished all resis except the empty for sale props & commercials, we'll do them later tonight since none are open today anyway.

To reiterate the not using 4x4 when plowing, I would barely make it down most roads just to get to resi client's properties.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1736476 said:


> Another one?
> 
> Finally starting this hockey game.


Broken A frame, not fixable. Down til tomorrow. C plow that wasn't working is on the way to the shop. Gonna be $1500 in repairs for this storm at this rate.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1736560 said:


> Broken A frame, not fixable. Down til tomorrow. C plow that wasn't working is on the way to the shop. Gonna be $1500 in repairs for this storm at this rate.


That's too bad


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1736510 said:


> Yea I think that's the problem or when they put the new front axle on something happened, I'm just glad I thought of locking them in. I was a little freaked out


I have that same problem with my truck. One nice thing about the fords is they can be locked in manually


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1736567 said:


> I have that same problem with my truck. One nice thing about the fords is they can be locked in manually


Buddy has the same issue... Has thrown couple of grand into trying to fix it. Told him to watch this thread.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1736568 said:


> Buddy has the same issue... Has thrown couple of grand into trying to fix it. Told him to watch this thread.


There is a bulletin on the vaccum I know.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I wonder what the sidewalks in Isanti are going to be like???


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1736567 said:


> I have that same problem with my truck. One nice thing about the fords is they can be locked in manually


Yes or I would be dead in the water and I would have went Monday and took my cash back I gave the mechanic for getting it done.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1736570 said:


> I wonder what the sidewalks in Isanti are going to be like???


My sidewalk that rarely drifts had about 3 footers


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1736570 said:


> I wonder what the sidewalks in Isanti are going to be like???


Send us a pic.


----------



## qualitycut

Everyones dish working?


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1736571 said:


> Yes or I would be dead in the water and I would have went Monday and took my cash back I gave the mechanic for getting it done.


That's how I felt too. Went out one night to plow and it wouldn't go into 4x4 even though it did the night before. With my wideout being so heavy I can hardly get moving in 2 wheel let alone plow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

C plow back running. 2 blown fuses, bad ground wire.

4 schools 6 commercials left. Just checked a couple that were done @ 5 this morning and they are surprisingly clear, even in the open field.


----------



## OC&D

davespark;1736469 said:


> Normally only lurk, but thought I'd interject. Last year, my rear bumper ceased to exist in its original form, so, over the summer when it was insurance replaced, I added just a couple hundred bucks and replaced the factory with a Ruenel. If you're getting a new bumper, you might want to check 'em out. I got the "optional" light cut outs and added two rectangular 55W tractor lights set up as reverse lights. Maybe I'll see things behind me better.
> 
> On the negative side, I'm guessing that car would have looked worse had you had one.


Those are sweet! I got a trashed rear bumper and I think I'm going to do just as you did.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Look weird seeing leaves blowing across the road


----------



## andersman02

cbservicesllc;1736504 said:


> Windy as ass here now


Edited it for you


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1736580 said:


> Everyones dish working?


My DirecTV is.


----------



## SSS Inc.

No school in Minneapolis tomorrow. Dang it.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1736684 said:


> No school in Minneapolis tomorrow. Dang it.


My gf school is closed but needs to go in still so kids can have somewhere to go so they should have about 49 kids a teacher


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1736687 said:


> My gf school is closed but needs to go in still so kids can have somewhere to go so they should have about 49 kids a teacher


That sounds dumb. Why not just have school then?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1736698 said:


> That sounds dumb. Why not just have school then?


That's what I thought as well.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1736702 said:


> That's what I thought as well.


Make sure she gets some rest. That sounds like its going to be a Looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong day. :realmad:


----------



## qualitycut

O and I bought some Klondike bars today from all the talk the other night, they also had Klondike oreo cookie sandwiches I'm going to give a try.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1736687 said:


> My gf school is closed but needs to go in still so kids can have somewhere to go so they should have about 49 kids a teacher


The first time schools closed for the cold Moa offered free ride wrist bands for kids. If they can go there in the cold why can't they go to class?

It's all politics it has nothing to do with the cold actually


----------



## qualitycut

Things are not drifting as bad as I thought pretty minor on most of my stuff. Ofcourse I'm sure the sidewalks will be because of how cold. When you guys thinking of clearing walks?


----------



## Greenery

Mailbox down


----------



## Greenery

Blizzard down

Lower lift cylinder mount has been ground away to the point the cylinder now pops out.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1736722 said:


> The first time schools closed for the cold Moa offered free ride wrist bands for kids. If they can go there in the cold why can't they go to class?
> 
> It's all politics it has nothing to do with the cold actually


Scared of getting sued


----------



## BossPlow614

Polarismalibu;1736722 said:


> The first time schools closed for the cold Moa offered free ride wrist bands for kids. If they can go there in the cold why can't they go to class?
> 
> It's all politics it has nothing to do with the cold actually


I agree. I saw in a star Tribune article that they've been closing schools so "foreigners can be adjusted to our climate". Bunch of bs. :realmad:


----------



## Greenery

Any advice on a temporary mailbox post holder upper.


----------



## qualitycut

greenery;1736732 said:


> Blizzard down
> 
> Lower lift cylinder mount has been ground away to the point the cylinder now pops out.


Not sure where your located but if your not to far and need a hand let me know


----------



## qualitycut

greenery;1736735 said:


> Any advice on a temporary mailbox post holder upper.


Pack it with snow did it the other day


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1736736 said:


> Not sure where your located but if your not to far and need a hand let me know


Hey I appreciate that.

I got the truck home and only have 1 lot to finish up with the other truck. So I should be good.


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1736738 said:


> Pack it with snow did it the other day


Thats what I did earlier today. Im a little worried the winds going to take it over. Its a big 8x8 post with two boxes, so a little top heavy.


----------



## qualitycut

Well the dominos guy forgot his delivery sign in the middle of the road


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1736734 said:


> I agree. I saw in a star Tribune article that they've been closing schools so "foreigners can be adjusted to our climate". Bunch of bs. :realmad:


I'm gonna pretend you made that up. Otherwise I might get upset.



qualitycut;1736745 said:


> Well the dominos guy forgot his delivery sign in the middle of the road


Now that is funny.

So they cancelled school tomorrow and I currently have 5 teenagers playing hockey on my rink. (neighborhood kids). One is even in full goalie gear. Thumbs Up I fired one slap shot at the kid. Apparently he forgot to wear something important. :crying: Now I'm on the couch.


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1736734 said:


> I agree. I saw in a star Tribune article that they've been closing schools so "foreigners can be adjusted to our climate". Bunch of bs. :realmad:


Please tell me you are joking?


----------



## BossPlow614

My dad had told me about, had to ask him exactly where he heard that, it was a person working for a school district that had said it when asked by a reporter.


----------



## ryde307

The problem is people are becoming idiots more and more and need someone to make choices for them. Not smart enough to bundle up to get there kids to school so we have to cancel it because if something happens it would certainly be someone elses fault.
I am worried about tonight because we have 3 temps coming in to help shovel. The last ones that showed up were in jeans, tennis shoes, and a windbreaker. No hats gloves or anything. We will see how they dress this time.


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1736775 said:


> My dad had told me about, had to ask him exactly where he heard that, it was a person working for a school district that had said it when asked by a reporter.


I keep forgetting we have to change our ways instead of the other way around. Duh.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1736781 said:


> The problem is people are becoming idiots more and more and need someone to make choices for them. Not smart enough to bundle up to get there kids to school so we have to cancel it because if something happens it would certainly be someone elses fault..


Exactly, no one can be responsible for themselves and when something happens they look for someone to blame instead of figuring out how to fix it. And there are to many lawyers.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1736783 said:


> I keep forgetting we have to change our ways instead of the other way around. Duh.


On a good note my gfs school at least started the pledge of the allegiance on Fridays. A step in the right direction.


----------



## qualitycut

Text from a customer said since today when you came and could only do part of the driveway because a car was parked there and I shoveled it can you come plow the drifts tomorrow for free.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1736790 said:


> On a good note my gfs school at least started the pledge of the allegiance on Fridays. A step in the right direction.


Bought time. My kids school hardly even has a flag displayed. No wonder the city is the way it is. I should probably move but that would be giving up.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1736794 said:


> Text from a customer said since today when you came and could only do part of the driveway because a car was parked there and I shoveled it can you come plow the drifts tomorrow for free.


Since the text is so absurd text back saying all plowing operations are cancelled due to the extreme cold until Thursday.


----------



## qualitycut

We need to start having more kids so we can catch up but I think we have been surpassed already in the newborn area


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1736806 said:


> We need to start having more kids so we can catch up but I think we have been surpassed already in the newborn area


I've got three, you better step up the effort. :laughing: More shovelers!


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1736794 said:


> Text from a customer said since today when you came and could only do part of the driveway because a car was parked there and I shoveled it can you come plow the drifts tomorrow for free.


It is pathetic that the school system is like that.

I'd tell that guy to pound sand. Idk if its in your contract but I have that we dont shovel, plow, salt within 3' of a parked vehicle and to have vehicles not in the lot or driveway when it snows. Common sense!


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1736818 said:


> It is pathetic that the school system is like that.
> 
> I'd tell that guy to pound sand. Idk if its in your contract but I have that we dont shovel, plow, salt within 3' of a parked vehicle and to have vehicles not in the lot or driveway when it snows. Common sense!


Kinda the same thought process as we were just discussing, trying to get things for free which brings me to my next rant. Gfs hockey team had a beer bust, everyone got 20 tickets to sell and only half the girls sold them and showed up to run it, I just heard her say that they are splitting it between EVERYONE. The courty of entitlement that everyone seems to be becoming accustomed to.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1736818 said:


> It is pathetic that the school system is like that.
> 
> I'd tell that guy to pound sand. Idk if its in your contract but I have that we dont shovel, plow, salt within 3' of a parked vehicle and to have vehicles not in the lot or driveway when it snows. Common sense!


I also need to re word my contracts as far as dealing with drifts and such, a lot of my customers I have had for 5-6 years and I don't even really have a contract with them. This will change next year, I have been spending a lot of time working on that part of my business.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1736826 said:


> Kinda the same thought process as we were just discussing, trying to get things for free which brings me to my next rant. Gfs hockey team had a beer bust, everyone got 20 tickets to sell and only half the girls sold them and showed up to run it, I just heard her say that they are splitting it between EVERYONE. The courty of entitlement that everyone seems to be becoming accustomed to.


Everyone is a winner.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1736835 said:


> I also need to re word my contracts as far as dealing with drifts and such, a lot of my customers I have had for 5-6 years and I don't even really have a contract with them. This will change next year, I have been spending a lot of time working on that part of my business.


You're not alone. Some of our plowing customers go back 30+ years with no contract ever. In the fall we call and ask if they want us to plow again. Rarely do they even ask the price. I'm not recommending this but some of these people we have known forever. And some are not small properties either. Anything new obviously has a contract.


----------



## Camden

This afternoon I got a call to plow out a cell tower that needed emergency repairs. I literally had to plow the county road leading to the tower road. There were 3' drifts and white out conditions. I'm sure if I went back there right now it would be blown shut again. Crazy!

https://www.dropbox.com/s/eeuv0blq33yyjqd/VIDEO0009.mp4


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1736854 said:


> This afternoon I got a call to plow out a cell tower that needed emergency repairs. I literally had to plow the county road leading to the tower road. There were 3' drifts and white out conditions. I'm sure if I went back there right now it would be blown shut again. Crazy!
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/eeuv0blq33yyjqd/VIDEO0009.mp4


That's some serious wind.


----------



## Green Grass

Furnace down I repeat Furnace down!


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1736854 said:


> This afternoon I got a call to plow out a cell tower that needed emergency repairs. I literally had to plow the county road leading to the tower road. There were 3' drifts and white out conditions. I'm sure if I went back there right now it would be blown shut again. Crazy!
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/eeuv0blq33yyjqd/VIDEO0009.mp4


Looked like it was closed as soon as you made a swipe


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1736864 said:


> Furnace down I repeat Furnace down!


Of course it is, thats when my went down. The night right before the last really cold day. Hopefully its just the flame sensor and you can clean it quickly


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1736837 said:


> Everyone is a winner.


Cant stand that nonsense. I remember being in grades 6 or 7 & below and they wouldn't keep score during games in gym. I always kept score and made sure my teammates knew we won. Teachers would always say "its a tie", which is just stupid! A tie Is worse than losing.

That'd piss me off if they split everything if others didnt sell.


----------



## OC&D

I'm laying in bed after a nice snooze listening to the wind. It sounds brutal. Time to get up and have a beer!


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1736866 said:


> Of course it is, thats when my went down. The night right before the last really cold day. Hopefully its just the flame sensor and you can clean it quickly


Circuit board took a dump again. the good news is it is warranty the bad news is can't get one till tomorrow.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Man you can't see 5ft in front of you. Shoveled some at home and had ice on my eye lids/lashes


----------



## MNPLOWCO

SSS Inc.;1736861 said:


> That's some serious wind.


Wind off lake Minnetonka here is nasty. Re-plowed one property 4 times in
4 hours. Long winding drive. The 4th time was with my Skid and blower cuz there was no room to plow to the sides any more. 3 to 4 ft drifts on either side. I never knew my high flow could send the snow 2 acres away. Wow! Well the wind helped a little.


----------



## wintergreen82

We just let customers know that we weren't doing any walks until it settles down. Commercial clients are ok. Luckily the guys have tractors to run around in tomorrow for sidewalks. Heat and radios keep everyone motivated. 

Today had a shoveler show up in tennis shoes. I was literally blown away and took him with me just to monitor how he was handling everything. 5 min in he tells me he quit his job recently as a cashier at the local Holiday because of the stress of the job. 40 min later he was on his way to the shop. Couldn't quite handle it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Curling is on!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I see from Louisiana to Florida is going to get snow and a wintry mix. Lp is $5 a gallon. This for sure will make it $8


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;1736969 said:


> I see from Louisiana to Florida is going to get snow and a wintry mix. Lp is $5 a gallon. This for sure will make it $8


$5/gallon for propane? Are you serious?


----------



## BossPlow614

jimslawnsnow;1736969 said:


> I see from Louisiana to Florida is going to get snow and a wintry mix. Lp is $5 a gallon. This for sure will make it $8


Now that would suck to have that weather down there. I don't think many have heat in their houses in that area. & probably zero plows & Salters.


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1736984 said:


> Now that would suck to have that weather down there. I don't think many have heat in their houses in that area. & probably zero plows & Salters.


Road Trip!payuppayuppayup


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;1736977 said:


> $5/gallon for propane? Are you serious?


Yes. I was shocked. Last week the neighbor had some delivered for 2 something. Now it is 5 and will be 8 soon. It raised a 1 in one day. Something to do with Canadians shutting down production. Perfect timing huh? Winter with all time lows in most of the US


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm sending my guys back out to shovel. I know if I wait, I will get *****ed at. 

At least this way I can say we've been back, and it's on their dime after. We aren't doing a full shovel, bit the areas I know are problems.

Trying to get them out and back before the temps TOTALLY drop off.

3 guys, 1 truck. Most places will be about 10 minutes. Couple of townhomes that will be a bit of work though.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

BossPlow614;1736984 said:


> Now that would suck to have that weather down there. I don't think many have heat in their houses in that area. & probably zero plows & Salters.


I'm sure they will flip out. A girl the wife knows had a 1/4 snow in Texas. School wasn't canceled but she kept her kids home anyway


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1736993 said:


> I'm sending my guys back out to shovel. I know if I wait, I will get *****ed at.
> 
> At least this way I can say we've been back, and it's on their dime after. We aren't doing a full shovel, bit the areas I know are problems.
> 
> Trying to get them out and back before the temps TOTALLY drop off.
> 
> 3 guys, 1 truck. Most places will be about 10 minutes. Couple of townhomes that will be a bit of work though.


We have guys heading out now also.
I sent emails to all the property managers explaining because of the temps and the winds we would only be clearing the important areas tonight and tomorrow will do full clearings.


----------



## BossPlow614

jimslawnsnow;1736995 said:


> I'm sure they will flip out. A girl the wife knows had a 1/4 snow in Texas. School wasn't canceled but she kept her kids home anyway


That's just the way it is in the south. The heat they have along with poisonous spiders, snakes, etc would cripple most people in the north.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

So what does everyone use to heat their shops.


----------



## OC&D

I'm not going anywhere but back to he fridge for another beer.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1737015 said:


> We have guys heading out now also.
> I sent emails to all the property managers explaining because of the temps and the winds we would only be clearing the important areas tonight and tomorrow will do full clearings.


That's the list I gave my guys. Front sidewalks I know will be drifted. Senior townhomes where I know medical aid goes in daily. Basically it.


----------



## ryde307

jimslawnsnow;1737021 said:


> So what does everyone use to heat their shops.


We have natural gas. It was just under $500 last month though. But we were in and out everyday and in mid remodel it has some air leaks and needs some more insulation. Expecting me t season to be around $300 a month.


----------



## SnoFarmer

$5 a gal pro-pain, and a wood stove.
I need more firewood:crying:

Way to windy to do any pre-plowing or shoveling tonight.
Heading out in the am.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1737021 said:


> So what does everyone use to heat their shops.


Nat. Gas.



OC&D;1737022 said:


> I'm not going anywhere but back to he fridge for another beer.


Me too........and a piece of B-day Cake. J ust had some awesome leftover Burritos. I could eat this junk everyday. I should move to Mexico.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

For the nat gas users is it out of a tank like LP or direct line?


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1737042 said:


> For the nat gas users is it out of a tank like LP or direct line?


Direct.... Same at my house and pretty much all of the real metro area.


----------



## ryde307

Direct line. We are in the metro area as well.

To much weather talk so to get this thread back on track I finally went to chick-fil-A the other day. Good stuff but I didn't realize the chicken came plain and when the guy asked if I wanted dipping sauce I passed.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Your lucky with a direct line. I'm in the country.


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1737051 said:


> Direct line. We are in the metro area as well.
> 
> To much weather talk so to get this thread back on track I finally went to chick-fil-A the other day. Good stuff but I didn't realize the chicken came plain and when the guy asked if I wanted dipping sauce I passed.


I've got to try it sometime. The one in Bloomington is really close but I don't get too excited for chicken usually so I haven't tried it yet. If its good I'm on board.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Speed Skating Now.


----------



## CityGuy

I just give up. (throwing hands in the air) This is nuts. Can't keep anything open. Can't salt. People won't stay off the roads and are driving like retards.


----------



## CityGuy

greenery;1736050 said:


> You guys are pretty serious about your ice cream.


Very serious about ice cream.


----------



## CityGuy

OC&D;1736145 said:


> Think this idiot will get the message?


Nope. Must windrow to windows.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1736307 said:


> That's about as good as a story about a City of Minneapolis guy that came back from an asphalt plant but somehow forgot to get a load.  Backed up to the paver and there was nothing in his truck. So I've been told anyway.


Ben done in our city. Follow the black back to Holiday. But they came right to the job site supposedly.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1736382 said:


> They figure the cars front bumper will spread them out.


Job security. Pot hole will form this spring.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1736864 said:


> Furnace down I repeat Furnace down!


Check your intakes. Found that out a few back for the tune of 300


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

FWIW.... Checking sites that were done before 8 am for drifting, no issues at most.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1737114 said:


> FWIW.... Checking sites that were done before 8 am for drifting, no issues at most.


Winds letting up in your area?


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1736991 said:


> Yes. I was shocked. Last week the neighbor had some delivered for 2 something. Now it is 5 and will be 8 soon. It raised a 1 in one day. Something to do with Canadians shutting down production. Perfect timing huh? Winter with all time lows in most of the US


That explosion in Canada wont help...

http://www.bringmethenews.com/2014/01/26/canadian-pipeline-explosion-tightens-xcel-natural-gas-supplies/


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1737114 said:


> FWIW.... Checking sites that were done before 8 am for drifting, no issues at most.


Our Sidewalks are **** ed.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1737119 said:


> Winds letting up in your area?


Not really.

East side of properties have the most drifts.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;1737129 said:


> Our Sidewalks are **** ed.


Yeah, any sidewalk I have on the east side is about 2-3' deep. Any other side and they are fairly decent.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Here is what actually typed.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1737111 said:


> Check your intakes. Found that out a few back for the tune of 300


First thing I did and it is clear. Tom came out and found the new circuit board took a dump. Will have one tomorrow.


----------



## ryde307

I have drove through moat sites and the drifting is not nearly as bad as expected. It is damn cold though. On the plus I just realized we plow a lot next to Ricks downtown. May have to make a stop to warm up.


----------



## Polarismalibu

So I come home just a bit ago and the intersection across the street drifted over really bad and some lady tried to plow threw it in a Grand Prix, well she got stuck so being a nice guy I go plow in front of the car, Two guys walk from her house with a shovel and dig out the wheels. I get out oft truck and say I'll help you push. Well we pushed it out no problem. The one guy drove off in the car and parked it while the lady and the other guy walk away without saying a word to me. 

People don't appreciate anything anymore. Is it really that hard to say thank you? I plowed out that intersection after so no one else would get stuck and I had a hard time not putting it all in there driveway.


----------



## BossPlow614

Polarismalibu;1737158 said:


> So I come home just a bit ago and the intersection across the street drifted over really bad and some lady tried to plow threw it in a Grand Prix, well she got stuck so being a nice guy I go plow in front of the car, Two guys walk from her house with a shovel and dig out the wheels. I get out oft truck and say I'll help you push. Well we pushed it out no problem. The one guy drove off in the car and parked it while the lady and the other guy walk away without saying a word to me.
> 
> People don't appreciate anything anymore. Is it really that hard to say thank you? I plowed out that intersection after so no one else would get stuck and I had a hard time not putting it all in there driveway.


& that's why I dont help people out on the road.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1737163 said:


> & that's why I dont help people out on the road.


Same. In a parking lot I maintain, sure. Road, nope.


----------



## 1997chevy

Ok I know this is probably the wrong spot, and also more than likely illegal......

Is it legal to plow thru drifts on a township or county gravel road to ensure safe passage since it usually is another 2 days or so before they make their rounds again? I have not done it yet but have been tempted due to anything smaller than a 4x4 probably won't make it......


----------



## ryde307

1997chevy;1737176 said:


> Ok I know this is probably the wrong spot, and also more than likely illegal......
> 
> Is it legal to plow thru drifts on a township or county gravel road to ensure safe passage since it usually is another 2 days or so before they make their rounds again? I have not done it yet but have been tempted due to anything smaller than a 4x4 probably won't make it......


I don't see any reason you can't.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Okay.... THIS one is going to be fun.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Notice the stop sign? My snowplow shovel?


----------



## 1997chevy

LwnmwrMan22;1737188 said:


> Notice the stop sign? My snowplow shovel?


I don't get it....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Straight out my passenger window.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You thought the hump at the end of your drive was bad???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got the first pass made. Turned around.... 30" deep.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I feel like Camden trying to get to one of his cell towers.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1737206 said:


> Got the first pass made. Turned around.... 30" deep.


How many of your lots turned in to that mess


----------



## cbservicesllc

You'll appreciate this one lwnmwrman...

Driver offers to plow a lot for me so we can call get home... sounds great...
Gets there, says "xyz park and ride looks like its already been plowed and shoveled." 
My response "you sure it isn't drifted somewhere? We haven't plowed it yet..."
Driver: "Oh yeah, definitely is clear..."

So I swing by on my way home (6 blocks from my warm bed)... I found his snow... in the main entrance to the lot...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got the main drive open. 1.5 hours later...... Gonna haveta finish later today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1737230 said:


> You'll appreciate this one lwnmwrman...
> 
> Driver offers to plow a lot for me so we can call get home... sounds great...
> Gets there, says "xyz park and ride looks like its already been plowed and shoveled."
> My response "you sure it isn't drifted somewhere? We haven't plowed it yet..."
> Driver: "Oh yeah, definitely is clear..."
> 
> So I swing by on my way home (6 blocks from my warm bed)... I found his snow... in the main entrance to the lot...


Fun, huh????

Polaris.... So far it's my only one. Haven't been to all the other foreclosures yet though.


----------



## Greenery

Time for some sleep.

Some of the back roads around here are pretty much impassible without a truck. Even with a truck its baja central barely makng it.

Three breakdowns and a mailbox today. The mailbox wasnt my doing at least.


----------



## Greenery

Are you ready to bust sime drifts Polaris. Should be pretty decent considering its the metro. Its on when it warms up Wednesday, possibly even Tuesday if I get everything fixed tomorrow.

There shouldnt be to many people out the next couple days tracking everything up considering how cold its gonna be.


----------



## Greenery

Lwmrman- you have some serious drifts there. They are so wind blown and condensed some of it is tuff to get moving. 

Most of my sites were pretty decent. I do a fair amount of driveways also but only checked the country drives which also were pretty decent.

One thing I do know is I am getting the snowblowers back in running condition. It would have been nice to have them today. Tough shoveling.


Good luck.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Just got a call to do a drive 20 miles away all back roads needing it ASAP. Normally I would have bit I don't think I would make it. Plows haven't been by yet and my dad barely made it last night at 6. I can't imagine its better 12 hours later


----------



## wenzelosllc

Polarismalibu;1737158 said:


> People don't appreciate anything anymore. Is it really that hard to say thank you? I plowed out that intersection after so no one else would get stuck and I had a hard time not putting it all in there driveway.


Had a similar situation last year. Its 5AM. Happened upon two cars stuck bumper to bumper up in a snow bank. Turns out this guy was a wee bit drunk and didn't follow the curve on the road. Missed the electrical boxes and street signs. No damage to his car. So he called his girlfriend. She got up and drove the few blocks over to help him out. Tried to push his car out with hers. Both are grand prix and became stuck.

So I pull over to help them out. First I tried to shovel them out a bit (plow wasnt hung) and give it a go pushing. The BF never gets out of the car. Then it runs out of gas. So I put a gallon or so in. Well then the battery was dead because he never turned the lights off. At this point I decided I'd just pull them out. Because of the angle my winch line snapped on the bumper. 

So I took her to Menards and she bought a tow line. Finally get the one pulled out, jumped it, and the guy just hops in and drives off leaving his GF and his car with me. He comes back minutes later yelling how he needs a key to get into the apartment, argument ensues and he leaves with his tail between his legs. 

Get her pulled out and she tries to give me the few dollars she has and I said don't worry about it.

I ended up down a winch, gallon of gas, hour of my time, and she was late for work. The guy never said a word of thanks. She however was very thankful.

Should have got her number too... probably would have turned out good for me.


----------



## Polarismalibu

greenery;1737250 said:


> Are you ready to bust sime drifts Polaris. Should be pretty decent considering its the metro. Its on when it warms up Wednesday, possibly even Tuesday if I get everything fixed tomorrow.
> 
> There shouldnt be to many people out the next couple days tracking everything up considering how cold its gonna be.


Oh trust me I'll be out there for sure!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Just went and put the recycling out... back to bed I go... yuck!


----------



## qualitycut

Just had to go do a drive so they could get out, ran around and checked on things. Anything running north and south is buried and east and west are pretty clear besides an occasional dirft.


----------



## qualitycut

What's everyone think as far as sending shovelers out?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1737350 said:


> What's everyone think as far as sending shovelers out?


Mine have been home since 4 this morning.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

qualitycut;1737350 said:


> What's everyone think as far as sending shovelers out?


Have a warm place for them every 20 mins. And remind them
" Absolutely NO cut off jeans or flip flops" Sometimes, you just have to
remind them.


----------



## SSS Inc.

New NAM has a few inches of snow Wed. Night. GFS had it a couple days ago but it went away. Keep an eye on it just in case its correct.

Dang its cold. Most winters 0º sounds bad enough.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1737381 said:


> New NAM has a few inches of snow Wed. Night. GFS had it a couple days ago but it went away. Keep an eye on it just in case its correct.
> 
> Dang its cold. Most winters 0º sounds bad enough.


Yeah. I'm grabbing my snowmobile gear to so the exterior portion of this inspection. This is stupid.


----------



## qualitycut

I just went in shoveled a few walks at a townhouse. I'm done till this colds gone 7 min is about all I could take. Was going right through the gloves and carharts


----------



## qualitycut

O and a metal scoop shovel is what it took, hard top layer


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Daylight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

What's left


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This is in Hugo by the way. Not outstate.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1737381 said:


> New NAM has a few inches of snow Wed. Night. GFS had it a couple days ago but it went away. Keep an eye on it just in case its correct.
> 
> Dang its cold. Most winters 0º sounds bad enough.


Nws says 20% and of course after midnight.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1737403 said:


> What's left


Was that its first plow? Or drifting overnight?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1737415 said:


> Was that its first plow? Or drifting overnight?


Overnight. This was plowed last Tuesday.


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;1737415 said:


> Was that its first plow? Or drifting overnight?


I think the first pic is from last night and the others from today, pretty crazy


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1737412 said:


> Nws says 20% and of course after midnight.


Midnight to 6a.m. It will take a lot more runs like this before I would give it much thought. The noon run will probably show nothing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The bank that owns the closed bank said not to do the rest of the lot. I would be here all day. They said if the bank sells, then I will clear it one time.

It's 24-30" deep on 3 sides. The immediate front was blown clear.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1737424 said:


> The bank that owns the closed bank said not to do the rest of the lot. I would be here all day. They said if the bank sells, then I will clear it one time.
> 
> It's 24-30" deep on 3 sides. The immediate front was blown clear.


So just open it up so emergency vehiclesbcab get it or what?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1737422 said:


> Midnight to 6a.m. It will take a lot more runs like this before I would give it much thought. The noon run will probably show nothing.


NWS has 20%,Wed night, 20% Thurs now.


----------



## qualitycut

10 kids showed up at the gfs school, good call on their part lol


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1736490 said:


> Ford guys, question. Do you need to lock your front hubs in for 4x4 or can you leave them in auto? Didn't have 4 wheel this am and somehow thought of that and once o locked them in it worked, I have never had to touch them before so I assumed they would work in auto as well


Have had both of my trucks do that, one does need a new hub seal, got a vacuum leak there. Leave the hubs in the "lock" position all the time, takes care of the problem until we can get around to fixing it.

The other truck tested good, no leaks but has popped out of 4x4 a few times this year. I think the vacuum motor is getting weak or getting low draw with the plow/ all the lights...not sure as it as been fine now for the last few weeks.

As said before, if your heater goes to defrost by itself, that's a low vacuum or a vacuum leak

Grab a vacuum tester at fleet farm for about 35.00, it will be your best friend for finding a problem like this!

Hubs in Auto= no front moving parts(axle) when in 4x2, when you hit the 4x4 switch vacuum engaging the front axle/hubs.

Hubs in Lock= front axle/hubs always engaged and moving, even in 4x2


----------



## ryde307

We lost the vacuum seals in 2 trucks this week. Not the end of the world but annoying.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1737457 said:


> We lost the vacuum seals in 2 trucks this week. Not the end of the world but annoying.


Yea the way the roads have been this year I think its a lot mote of switching back and forth. I know for me at least it seems like a week after each snow im still needing to take it in and out


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1737436 said:


> So just open it up so emergency vehiclesbcab get it or what?


Leave it. It's a property in foreclosure. Guess if it burns, it burns.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1737475 said:


> Leave it. It's a property in foreclosure. Guess if it burns, it burns.


Ha they would probably prefer it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Last week they had a showing, someone interested in turning it into a charter school setting.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's cold trying to get a tractor jump started.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Might have to crank the heat in the truck an take a bit of a nap. Don't want to get this started too soon, would have to head back to work too quick.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1737493 said:


> Might have to crank the heat in the truck an take a bit of a nap. Don't want to get this started too soon, would have to head back to work too quick.


I had to turn mine down to 69 that sun is cooking me


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1737463 said:


> Yea the way the roads have been this year I think its a lot mote of switching back and forth. I know for me at least it seems like a week after each snow im still needing to take it in and out


Just make sure the hubs are kept in good working working, I have seen trucks that you can not even turn them, stuck in there position. Then you have a problem!


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;1737457 said:


> We lost the vacuum seals in 2 trucks this week. Not the end of the world but annoying.


Lock them in and leave them locked in.


----------



## ryde307

Green Grass;1737535 said:


> Lock them in and leave them locked in.


We lock them in at the start of the night if needed and then unlock while it's not needed.


----------



## banonea

Question, dose anyone plow for Menards any ware. Got a concert to bid a large Menards and want to know what experience people have had with them as far as payment and needness. Also, what are you guys charging for mowing out lots at about 6". Looking for price per acker.


----------



## Greenery

So what are the hot single stage blowers these days?

I thonk im gonna need to pick one up .

My old ccr needs some work.

Same with the honda.


----------



## Ranger620

banonea;1737585 said:


> Question, dose anyone plow for Menards any ware. Got a concert to bid a large Menards and want to know what experience people have had with them as far as payment and needness. Also, what are you guys charging for mowing out lots at about 6". Looking for price per acker.


Menards is cheap. I bid out the one by me. Winning bid was '$65 an hr for a truck. They also ask if you will take partial store credit. When i asked about salt they told me when they request it i was required to use there sslt meaning i would have to open bagged to throw in the dump bed to spread. This was a few years ago


----------



## Greenery

banonea;1737585 said:


> Question, dose anyone plow for Menards any ware. Got a concert to bid a large Menards and want to know what experience people have had with them as far as payment and needness. Also, what are you guys charging for mowing out lots at about 6". Looking for price per acker.


Dont know. But I was chatting with one of the lumbar yard guys a week or so ago and he said it took their provider 10 hours just to clear the lumbar section on a 5" snowfall.

If I remember right that was with a couple skids and a dump
They have to bring all the snow to two main piles.


----------



## BossPlow614

Ranger620;1737606 said:


> Menards is cheap. I bid out the one by me. Winning bid was '$65 an hr for a truck. They also ask if you will take partial store credit. When i asked about salt they told me when they request it *i was required to use there sslt meaning i would have to open bagged to throw in the dump bed to spread.* This was a few years ago


 Wow.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1737606 said:


> Menards is cheap. I bid out the one by me. Winning bid was '$65 an hr for a truck. They also ask if you will take partial store credit. When i asked about salt they told me when they request it i was required to use there sslt meaning i would have to open bagged to throw in the dump bed to spread. This was a few years ago


Yes that is true about the salt, the save all the bags that have tore and start with those.


----------



## Ranger620

I dont remember but i think it was a 3 or 4 inch trigger to. Not positive though. Also you cant get in the yard till they open and security is there


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1737614 said:


> Yes that is true about the salt, the save all the bags that have tore and start with those.


Sounds like fun.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1737463 said:


> Yea the way the roads have been this year I think its a lot mote of switching back and forth. I know for me at least it seems like a week after each snow im still needing to take it in and out


If the outside of the hub you turn is made out of plastic I wouldn't keep taking it on and out over and over. I cracked mine once already. I'm not sure if there plastic on the new trucks or not. I just leave mine locked in so I can use my switch.


----------



## qualitycut

It seems like all the big retailers are cheap, I think its because people just want to say they plow the menards or Walmart


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1737620 said:


> If the outside of the hub you turn is made out of plastic I wouldn't keep taking it on and out over and over. I cracked mine once already. I'm not sure if there plastic on the new trucks or not. I just leave mine locked in so I can use my switch.


I haven't touched it since I locked it in, bringing it there tomorrow to look at it.


----------



## Greenery

So is the Toro 418 a good choice for single stage?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1737621 said:


> It seems like all the big retailers are cheap, I think its because people just want to say they plow the menards or Walmart


I think you're right on on this one. Menards called us a few years ago and we were not interested. I suppose if they do in fact pay by the hour maybe it would work out if they don't mind waiting 10 hours for 5" to be cleared. While $65 sounds cheap you wouldn't believe what some of these beautiful dump trucks are getting to haul in the summer. I've seen guys with $150,000 trucks looking for $65-75 an hour.


----------



## TKLAWN

greenery;1737662 said:


> So is the Toro 418 a good choice for single stage?


Go with the 721. Worth the extra cash.


----------



## SSS Inc.

greenery;1737662 said:


> So is the Toro 418 a good choice for single stage?


I've got one I use on a couple walks and at home. Its great. Kicks the snow way out there. Very happy with it.


----------



## ryde307

We have a few 418's no real complaints. There are times it is to small or underpowered but it will normally get the job done fine.


----------



## Greenery

TKLAWN;1737667 said:


> Go with the 721. Worth the extra cash.


How is it for lifting in and out of the truck?


----------



## SSS Inc.

No school tomorrow. :realmad:


----------



## Greenery

ryde307;1737677 said:


> We have a few 418's no real complaints. There are times it is to small or underpowered but it will normally get the job done fine.


Im assuming wet snow is when Its a problem?


----------



## CityGuy

greenery;1737605 said:


> So what are the hot single stage blowers these days?
> 
> I thonk im gonna need to pick one up .
> 
> My old ccr needs some work.
> 
> Same with the honda.


Love my cub cadet 221 LHP


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1737679 said:


> No school tomorrow. :realmad:


Again?????????????????


----------



## CityGuy

1900 Seems to within reach tonight.


----------



## CityGuy

Hey Green class got moved to Buffalo. Conflict at your station.


----------



## qualitycut

greenery;1737662 said:


> So is the Toro 418 a good choice for single stage?


All I know is the new ones are heavy


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1737704 said:


> All I know is the new ones are heavy


Yup 54 for the 418 and mid eighties for the 621

Picking up a 418 right now.


----------



## qualitycut

Its really not that bad when the sun is out I was just shoveling my sidewalk sweatshirt no hat or gloves. Was only about 10 minutes though


----------



## qualitycut

greenery;1737709 said:


> Yup 54 for the 418 and mid eighties for the 621
> 
> Picking up a 418 right now.


Yea 4 strokes I think they switched it last year.


----------



## CityGuy

Wife is not happy. School is closed again tomorrow. She feels sorry for the AP kids she has as they now have 2 less days before the test and it's looking likely all the planned late starts are going to be gone along with profeesional days. And I think she said Presidents day and good friday will be school days now.

Why can't I have the day off?


----------



## BossPlow614

If I was in school, I'd sure much rather go to school on these extremely cold winter days and be able to enjoy the hot summer days since they go to school half way through June rather than make up the days during summer.


----------



## Greenery

Time to go fix a mailbox and clear some drifted walks.

Quality your more tham welcome to come see how long you will last without hats and gloves. Ill even let you run the new blower.


----------



## unit28

Much below-normal temperatures 
for the northern great plains and upper mississippi valley, 

mon-fri, feb 3-7.


----------



## qualitycut

greenery;1737735 said:


> Time to go fix a mailbox and clear some drifted walks.
> 
> Quality your more tham welcome to come see how long you will last without hats and gloves. Ill even let you run the new blower.


Sorry suns down now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Not the best of sunlight, but gaining back about a car length at the first school.

Blower doesn't work, just gotta use the bucket.









All the stuff the guys said was broke on the tractor, don't notice any of it, other than the PTO shaft spins at the tractor, but not at the blower. Something's wrong inside the cover for the shaft.

Gotta get back over to the Sr High yet and clear the sidewalks.

Need a nap.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Late to the conversation, but I picked up a Toro 721 single stage 4 cycle which I really like.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1737768 said:


> Not the best of sunlight, but gaining back about a car length at the first school.
> 
> Blower doesn't work, just gotta use the bucket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the stuff the guys said was broke on the tractor, don't notice any of it, other than the PTO shaft spins at the tractor, but not at the blower. Something's wrong inside the cover for the shaft.
> 
> Gotta get back over to the Sr High yet and clear the sidewalks.
> 
> Need a nap.


They may be closed tomorrow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1737777 said:


> They may be closed tomorrow


Nope. We MIGHT have a 2 hour delay. Business manager and I talked yesterday and she said they will no longer close of the cold. They closed today because they were concerned the back roads would be drifted, but at most a 2 hour delay from here on out.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1737781 said:


> Nope. We MIGHT have a 2 hour delay. Business manager and I talked yesterday and she said they will no longer close of the cold. They closed today because they were concerned the back roads would be drifted, but at most a 2 hour delay from here on out.


That's how it should be. A two hour late start makes way more sense then missing a weeks worth of school for cold temps. I remember when I was in school they wouldn't close even if we got over a foot of snow. Even that district has been closed all these days from the cold. It's pathetic.


----------



## ryde307

Well I left our loader outside last night. That was a bad choice. 6 hours later it is now running and back inside. 
Also I have had a few calls saying our guys are lazy and not shoveling everything. Turns out it was all shoveled it is just drifts that have formed since. After explaining the wind and how drifts for people then realize oh that makes sense. So that is why the rest of the property is clear and it's just this spot that is bad. 
People are dumb. Ok complaining over.


----------



## unit28

cambridge / Isanti .........just closed


----------



## CityGuy

SO I just heard on the news that schools all over the state were closed due to the cold. But Wirth Park sledding hill opened at 12. Hmmmm lets send our kids outside in the cold but not to the warm classroom.

That makes a whole lot of sense!!!!!


----------



## unit28

O
North branch 
Closed too

Baby its cold outside


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1737793 said:


> SO I just heard on the news that schools all over the state were closed due to the cold. But Wirth Park sledding hill opened at 12. Hmmmm lets send our kids outside in the cold but not to the warm classroom.
> 
> That makes a whole lot of sense!!!!!


It's because not everyone can afford the proper clothes to wear to get on the bus. Hopefully if you are going to Wirth Park, you can afford sledding clothes.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1737798 said:


> It's because not everyone can afford the proper clothes to wear to get on the bus. Hopefully if you are going to Wirth Park, you can afford sledding clothes.


Your right their to busy spending it on plasma tvs, xboxs, cable tv, etc. Warm clothes for the kids ehh


----------



## SSS Inc.

Minnehaha falls was just on the national news. That was fun.


----------



## SSS Inc.

GFS is moving a little more north for wed night. Jim and Banonea are in its sights. A little more north and I'm all set.  

Looks like some crazy stuff brewing next week to our south.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1737691 said:


> Hey Green class got moved to Buffalo. Conflict at your station.


Yeah we heard that. Even though we got the meeting moved so you guys could have the station.


----------



## SSS Inc.

There are some great new comments on a new Plowz thing on FB.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1737829 said:


> GFS is moving a little more north for wed night. Jim and Banonea are in its sights. A little more north and I'm all set.
> 
> Looks like some crazy stuff brewing next week to our south.


I'm tired of it. At least I have a damn good shoveler


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1737853 said:


> I'm tired of it. At least I have a damn good shoveler


It will probably stay in Iowa and points East but I thought i would share.

I don't get tired of it until Late March. payuppayuppayup


----------



## qualitycut

Had 2 more townhouses call for bids today, that's 4 in two weeks and a couple are about 24 units


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1737872 said:


> Had 2 more townhouses call for bids today, that's 4 in two weeks and a couple are about 24 units


We have had 3 in the past week call. People are really starting to drop the ball with all this snow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1737872 said:


> Had 2 more townhouses call for bids today, that's 4 in two weeks and a couple are about 24 units


Maybe you need to get the GF a plow truck.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1737883 said:


> We have had 3 in the past week call. People are really starting to drop the ball with all this snow.


Yup that is what most of the complaints are. They haven't really been big snows.

Now I just need to figure out how to bid some of these bigger ones.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1737884 said:


> Maybe you need to get the GF a plow truck.


Not a chance she can stick to her car, she does drive my truck fine though.


----------



## qualitycut




----------



## DCS MN

Not to go off topic but, just a heads up if anyone needs a snow dump I have one in Hopkins. 
Give me a call 
612-710-7147
Brad


----------



## qualitycut

DCS MN;1737899 said:


> Not to go off topic but, just a heads up if anyone needs a snow dump I have one in Hopkins.
> Give me a call
> 612-710-7147
> Brad


That's more on topic than most posts, thanks for the info


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1737897 said:


>


He save lives now. Whats with the guppies post??


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1737905 said:


> He save lives now. Whats with the guppies post??


Haha I was trying to cut it out to avoid questions but then there would have been a bad one


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1737606 said:


> Menards is cheap. I bid out the one by me. Winning bid was '$65 an hr for a truck. They also ask if you will take partial store credit. When i asked about salt they told me when they request it i was required to use there sslt meaning i would have to open bagged to throw in the dump bed to spread. This was a few years ago


They are huge on using their own parts and product on site whether its for salt, irrigation, etc...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1737883 said:


> We have had 3 in the past week call. People are really starting to drop the ball with all this snow.


I don't think its all dropping the ball either. With all these little snow falls I'm sure that they are following their contracts and all those old blue hairs get pissed. I've been going rounds with them myself. From now on I am not doing any town home associations unless they are monthly so I can give them the service they want not what a contract says with amounts and what not


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1737783 said:


> That's how it should be. A two hour late start makes way more sense then missing a weeks worth of school for cold temps. I remember when I was in school they wouldn't close even if we got over a foot of snow. Even that district has been closed all these days from the cold. It's pathetic.


Yep... osseo schools... the ones that never close... till now


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1737910 said:


> They are huge on using their own parts and product on site whether its for salt, irrigation, etc...


Like customer is going to know. They just grab a bag, pay for it and throw it down


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1737913 said:


> I don't think its all dropping the ball either. With all these little snow falls I'm sure that they are following their contracts and all those old blue hairs get pissed. I've been going rounds with them myself. From now on I am not doing any town home associations unless they are monthly so I can give them the service they want not what a contract says with amounts and what not


This. It isn't always the contractor dropping the ball. Sometimes it's properties not understanding the agreement.


----------



## ryde307

DCS MN;1737899 said:


> Not to go off topic but, just a heads up if anyone needs a snow dump I have one in Hopkins.
> Give me a call
> 612-710-7147
> Brad


Where at in Hopkins and how much are you charging?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1737918 said:


> This. It isn't always the contractor dropping the ball. Sometimes it's properties not understanding the agreement.


I try to find out each want. I have even taken a ruler to show them the snow. Most don't realize what 2" is. Plus over the years places wanted it cheaper and they cut out services to cut prices to find out it bites them on the ass.

Plus the last several years we have had 4"+ snows not this 1" every 2-3 days. Now you get this year with tiny snow falls and all these old people have nothing to do but look at it in there drive and wonder its still there not realizing its only an inch and signed up for 2" trigger


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1737914 said:


> Yep... osseo schools... the ones that never close... till now


It's stupid. When I was in school I had one snow day and one day off after a bad fall storm because the gym and lunch room flooded


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1737924 said:


> Where at in Hopkins and how much are you charging?


Didn't ya know, its at your new shop.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Driving my Kubota around Chisago / Lindstrom, I am really ready to move my skid.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1737927 said:


> I try to find out each want. I have even taken a ruler to show them the snow. Most don't realize what 2" is. Plus over the years places wanted it cheaper and they cut out services to cut prices to find out it bites them on the ass.
> 
> Plus the last several years we have had 4"+ snows not this 1" every 2-3 days. Now you get this year with tiny snow falls and all these old people have nothing to do but look at it in there drive and wonder its still there not realizing its only an inch and signed up for 2" trigger


Correctomundo.


----------



## DCS MN

ryde307;1737924 said:


> Where at in Hopkins and how much are you charging?


Give me a call, depends on size of truck and how much total yardage.


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;1737872 said:


> Had 2 more townhouses call for bids today, that's 4 in two weeks and a couple are about 24 units


I bet pita's and you will regret taking any of them.


----------



## AllMetro

*South Metro Dump Site??*

Looking for a dump site near Rosemount, does anyone know of any?


----------



## djagusch

Polarismalibu;1737883 said:


> We have had 3 in the past week call. People are really starting to drop the ball with all this snow.


I doubt they are dropping the ball. Just they don't understand what a 1" snow is compared to 1.5" and 2".

1.5" account new to me this fall has called on 2 different 3/4" falls saying they need service. Explain additional cost below trigger etc, their response via email "OMG that measuring thing again". Been through 3 contactors over 3 years but we did the irrigation and seemed like decent people so I took it on. I think with their south facing drives the sun would make it black in a couple days. Now with the colder temps and its not melting so it now needs to be plowed. They say they don't need a lower trigger but they are requesting the service under trigger.

Just can't fix stupid!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sunday afternoon had a town home email saying they didn't think we did a good job plowing, that we left piles of snow that the residents needed to clear with their snowblower. 

This was at the height of the wind blowing all the snow around.

I explained that we had 24 hours from the end of the snowfall to do a complete curb to curb. We would be back. We were waiting to see what drifted and what didn't.




Couple of storms ago we had a management company email that a board was complaining. I said we had 24 hours and they went back to look at the contract and replied they hadn't seen that.

I've gotten to the point where I almost hate doing open ups. People think since you didn't go all the way to the edge of the drive, curb line, whatever, that you are going to leave it.

Doesn't matter if it's snowing 2" per hour.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

And good luck getting to 1900 tonight Hamel. I'll either be running my tractor or sleeping in it. I think Snow has given up on the quest, and if there's no snow every 17,minutes on a different version of a forecast model, SSS will be MIA.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1737988 said:


> And good luck getting to 1900 tonight Hamel. I'll either be running my tractor or sleeping in it. I think Snow has given up on the quest, and if there's no snow every 17,minutes on a different version of a forecast model, SSS will be MIA.


:laughing: It is a weather thread. A little here an there doesn't hurt. Now I feel a challenge coming on. I need a new restaurant or show on cable to get this thing going again. I think the olympics will help out a bit.


----------



## BossPlow614

Polarismalibu;1737934 said:


> It's stupid. When I was in school I had one snow day and one day off after a bad fall storm because the gym and lunch room flooded


If that's the same storm I'm talking about, Sept. 21 (or so) 2005, my freshman year of high school. Don't ask me how I remember the date, I'm just very good at remembering things such as that. We didn't have school at Champlin Park that day either, the school had no power.

Can't believe that was almost 8.5 years ago.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamel, I'll get us there, no problem. Its only 80 posts. It does appear that Snow quit the thread Cold Turkey. Does Chantix work for thread addiction? Speaking of Chantix, Hamel how's it going?


----------



## OC&D

I don't miss doing town homes at all. It may seem like you have one big customer, but you really have as many customers as there are units.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1737918 said:


> This. It isn't always the contractor dropping the ball. Sometimes it's properties not understanding the agreement.


Aka almost all your customers.


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1737993 said:


> If that's the same storm I'm talking about, Sept. 21 (or so) 2005, my freshman year of high school. Don't ask me how I remember the date, I'm just very good at remembering things such as that. We didn't have school at Champlin Park that day either, the school had no power.
> 
> Can't believe that was almost 8.5 years ago.


Would that have been a Tuesday?


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1737994 said:


> Hamel, I'll get us there, no problem. Its only 80 posts. It does appear that Snow quit the thread Cold Turkey. Does Chantix work for thread addiction? Speaking of Chantix, Hamel how's it going?


Snow went all Polly Prissy Pants on us. He's too good for us now.


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1737993 said:


> If that's the same storm I'm talking about, Sept. 21 (or so) 2005, my freshman year of high school. Don't ask me how I remember the date, I'm just very good at remembering things such as that. We didn't have school at Champlin Park that day either, the school had no power.
> 
> Can't beleive that was almost 8.5 years ago.


I can't believe you remember the date. I knew it was September sometime. Time sure flys by I feel like it wasn't that long ago yet at the same time forever ago.


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1737997 said:


> Would that have been a Tuesday?


The 21st was a Wednesday Thumbs Up Had to look at the calendar on my phone though for that one.


----------



## BossPlow614

Polarismalibu;1738000 said:


> I can't beeline you remember the date. I knew it was September sometime. Time sure flys by I feel like it wasn't that long ago yet at the same time forever ago.


I have a very good memory. And yes it does, I feel extremely old.

Boosting the post count!


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;1737957 said:


> I bet pita's and you will regret taking any of them.


Well two of them is understandable. 1 the contractor is like 45 minutes away and get there about 8-10 hours after and another they only are plowing when 2inches fall at once so they had 3-4 inches that time we got like 3, 1-1.5 snows


----------



## OC&D

BossPlow614;1738003 said:


> I feel extremely old.


Just you wait.


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1738003 said:


> I have a very good memory. And yes it does, I feel extremely old.
> 
> Boosting the post count!


You should be able to get to 1,500 post count tonight


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1737996 said:


> Aka almost all your customers.


Nah, just nothing to be said about the ones that "get it".


----------



## BossPlow614

Ha Idk about that, maybe if I was Lmn & it was a 12" snow storm, I meant boosting the thread's count.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1737995 said:


> I don't miss doing town homes at all. It may seem like you have one big customer, but you really have as many customers as there are units.


We don't plow any but we work on them in the summer. They are a nightmare year round. We we're milling and paving part of one last year and some lady kept pointing out the tiniest little pock marks in the rest of the place that we weren't working on asking "what about these, what about these". I beat her off with a stick and finally got her to leave the guys alone. Just like every snow flake needs to be gone she assumed if we we're to repair certain areas the whole darn thing would be brand new. Must have had 30 people watching us. Some were really nice people that seemed to like equipment but a few were idiots.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1738004 said:


> Well two of them is understandable. 1 the contractor is like 45 minutes away and get there about 8-10 hours after and another they only are plowing when 2inches fall at once so they had 3-4 inches that time we got like 3, 1-1.5 snows


It says in my agreements that we will plow when the trigger has been met in a 24 hour period.

If we had (3) 3/4" snows over 5 days, I wouldn't be required to plow either.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I swore off townhomes about 10 years ago. 

This year I find myself doing 9 of them.

Every single one complains.

I will soon be swearing them off again.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1737999 said:


> Snow went all Polly Prissy Pants on us. He's too good for us now.


I never liked him anyway.  It feels like weeks since his last post on here.



BossPlow614;1738002 said:


> The 21st was a Wednesday Thumbs Up Had to look at the calendar on my phone though for that one.


Must have been a leap year between 03 and 05. I was married on the 20th in 03 so I did some quick figuring and guessed Tuesday.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1738013 said:


> It says in my agreements that we will plow when the trigger has been met in a 24 hour period.
> 
> If we had (3) 3/4" snows over 5 days, I wouldn't be required to plow either.


Either would I but now I know that's a concern I will charge for it and add it to the contract.

I wouldn't get one account around here if I said we would be there in 24 hrs.


----------



## Greenery

Townhomes- I only have one but I charge a premium (probably why ive only landed one out of the five ive bid)

But by charging a premium I am able to over service a little and I rarely hear a peep out of them.

Lots of blur hairs sitting around all day just waiting for somthing to comment on.

Its funny really, some of them tell me about all the bs between residents. Its like high school for old people.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1738015 said:


> I swore off townhomes about 10 years ago.
> 
> This year I find myself doing 9 of them.
> 
> Every single one complains.
> 
> I will soon be swearing them off again.


The two I do are the easiest customers I have and got the lawn on one of them. If the person in charge is easy to work
with I'm fine, they screen the complaints before they just call


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1738004 said:


> Well two of them is understandable. 1 the contractor is like 45 minutes away and get there about 8-10 hours after and another they only are plowing when 2inches fall at once so they had 3-4 inches that time we got like 3, 1-1.5 snows


Even I would have plowed that. If all it did was snow 1" every time but did it 30 days in a row they would leave it? We group snowfalls all the time for both our per timers and seasonal people.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1738027 said:


> Even I would have plowed that. If all it did was snow 1" every time but did it 30 days in a row they would leave it? We group snowfalls all the time for both our per timers and seasonal people.


Yes that week were it snowed like 3 times in those couple days, and the president asked the guy so if we got 1 inch for 10 days in a row you wouldn't plow and he said nope.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1738021 said:


> I wouldn't get one account around here if I said we would be there in 24 hrs.


I wouldn't either. I think Lwn does open them up but the final cleanup is within 24 hours give or take a dozen.  Unless its going to be like a foot of snow we hit them curb to curb everytime we show up.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1738030 said:


> Yes that week were it snowed like 3 times in those couple days, and the president asked the guy so if we got 1 inch for 10 days in a row you wouldn't plow and he said nope.


We certainly would check it out and see if it needs it. Usually if they're that close together it will need it.  If they are way spread out and its packed down well then we wouldn't do it. I don't think these people are unjustified looking for a new guy.


----------



## SSS Inc.

This Treehouse show is kind of cool. Not sure how Mpls would feel about a giant Treehouse in the yard though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1738021 said:


> Either would I but now I know that's a concern I will charge for it and add it to the contract.
> 
> I wouldn't get one account around here if I said we would be there in 24 hrs.


Doesn't say we won't be there for 24 hours, says final plowing will be completed within 24 hours. Back to my previous post about no longer doing open ups. We do open ups at 4", but then we get complaints while it's still snowing that we missed stuff.


----------



## Greenery

Jeez what Targets are you guys going to? 

I see all this talk about you guys creeping the yoga pants at Target.

Well ive tried three different Targets as of late trying to get my creep on and sadly ive been let down each time.

Maybe its just to cold for them to come out.


----------



## qualitycut

greenery;1738047 said:


> Jeez what Targets are you guys going to?
> 
> I see all this talk about you guys creeping the yoga pants at Target.
> 
> Well ive tried three different Targets as of late trying to get my creep on and sadly ive been let down each time.
> 
> Maybe its just to cold for them to come out.


Nope their always out, Woodbury target is the best.


----------



## SSS Inc.

greenery;1738047 said:


> Jeez what Targets are you guys going to?
> 
> I hear all this talk about creeping the yoga pants
> 
> Well ive tried three different Targets as of late trying to get my creep on and sadly ive been let down each time.
> 
> Maybe its just to cold for them to come out.


Richfield....9-10 a.m. weekdays. All yoga pants all the time. Its right after all the hotties drop the kids off at school I think. Its the only thing that gets me to go grocery shopping. You gotta work the fruit area and the aisle with apple sauce. Trust me.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Whatever you do don't go out to Green Grass' Target. He has nothing but bad things to report.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1738043 said:


> This Treehouse show is kind of cool. Not sure how Mpls would feel about a giant Treehouse in the yard though.


There is only one way to find out!


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1738055 said:


> Whatever you do don't go out to Green Grass' Target. He has nothing but bad things to report.


I went to Minnetonka the other day and it was great! Do not go to Buffalo!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1738030 said:


> Yes that week were it snowed like 3 times in those couple days, and the president asked the guy so if we got 1 inch for 10 days in a row you wouldn't plow and he said nope.


Once it starts to look like it needs to be plowed, I will plow. I have a buddy that refuses.

And my 24 hour thing... It's in place for a storm like yesterday.

We do an open up, clear as much as possible, and the customer is to understand that we will be back within 24 hours to clean the rest that has fallen.

Not that I'm sitting around the block with my timer on my cell phone 23:58:58....23:58:59..23:59:00.... Okay, we better go plow now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You guys make it much more difficult than it is.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1738063 said:


> You guys make it much more difficult than it is.


No you just always leave out little details.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1738057 said:


> There is only one way to find out!


I did build what more or less looks like a tree stand on stilts. I have been waiting for the city to tell me I needed a permit for two years now.


----------



## qualitycut

^^^^ where is Luigi?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1738074 said:


> I did build what more or less looks like a tree stand on stilts. I have been waiting for the city to tell me I needed a permit for two years now.


You should use that Deere for snow


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1738078 said:


> ^^^^ where is Luigi?


Haha. You noticed that. Its from a couple years ago and at first I thought it was spider man but that sure looks like Mario.


----------



## wenzelosllc

LwnmwrMan22;1737768 said:


> Not the best of sunlight, but gaining back about a car length at the first school.
> 
> Blower doesn't work, just gotta use the bucket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the stuff the guys said was broke on the tractor, don't notice any of it, other than the PTO shaft spins at the tractor, but not at the blower. Something's wrong inside the cover for the shaft.
> 
> Gotta get back over to the Sr High yet and clear the sidewalks.
> 
> Need a nap.


Perhaps just a key or set screw came out. Easy enough fix. Unless of course you managed to shear the whole thing.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1738079 said:


> You should use that Deere for snow


The four year old tried to run it on the ice rink but those plastic tires don't exactly grip well. When he tried it it was like a small glimpse into the mind of a snowplower when things aren't working right. His left tire just spun and spun until he stopped and said its not working. He then shoveled the snow into the bucket and pushed the thing to the side then dumped it. I hope he wants to work in the paving/snow business some day. The alternative would have been to cry and go inside.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Okay here is one....


Have a property in Hugo. Smaller town home. 7 buildings, 14 total units on one side of the street.

Of the 10ish times we've plowed, someone there has complained 8 times.

This morning my driver went down to clean up the drifts.

He called, 6 drives had minimal drifts, but they all and the recycle and garbage cans out in the middle of the drive.

We cannot pull the snow back, then push it on the corner of the yard. They want it all the way out in the street, then winged into the yard like the city would.

Much too much hassle for the cans for the minimal work I'm technically not responsible for.

Guarantee I get an email tomorrow wondering why we haven't been by to clear the drifting.


----------



## SSS Inc.

wenzelosllc;1738085 said:


> Perhaps just a key or set screw came out. Easy enough fix. Unless of course you managed to shear the whole thing.


Never saw the picture until now but I bet you're right and he sheared a key.


----------



## Camden

Any of you guys have time for a residential account in Maplewood? Send me a PM, I don't catch all of the posts in this thread.


----------



## SSS Inc.

This Treehouse guy is crazy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1738096 said:


> Any of you guys have time for a residential account in Maplewood? Send me a PM, I don't catch all of the posts in this thread.


If it isn't time sensitive and I can be there within 24 hours from the end of a snowfall......... I do 2 apartments and a bank in Maplewood.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1738096 said:


> Any of you guys have time for a residential account in Maplewood? Send me a PM, I don't catch all of the posts in this thread.


Lwnmrr does some there I think


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1738098 said:


> This Treehouse guy is crazy.


Yes he's a little different.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1738092 said:


> Never saw the picture until now but I bet you're right and he sheared a key.


I know it's not the shear pin for the blower.

This is in the actual PTO shaft. All of the shafts that I've used in the past have always been grooved, formed, whatever.

I will need to pull this one apart in the morning. Would save me TONS of hours if I can get the blower running.


----------



## wenzelosllc

LwnmwrMan22;1738100 said:


> If it isn't time sensitive and I can be there within 24 hours from the end of a snowfall......... I do 2 apartments and a bank in Maplewood.


Which bank if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## wenzelosllc

LwnmwrMan22;1738106 said:


> I know it's not the shear pin for the blower.
> 
> This is in the actual PTO shaft. All of the shafts that I've used in the past have always been grooved, formed, whatever.
> 
> I will need to pull this one apart in the morning. Would save me TONS of hours if I can get the blower running.


On the blower I have there's an allen set screw that attaches between the pto adapter and the actual blower. So the sleeve that goes over the PTO spins right up to the back of the blower housing but not the actual blower. Was a pain to figure that one out. Not sure if this is the same kind of situation though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

wenzelosllc;1738109 said:


> Which bank if you don't mind me asking.


Technically mine is in Vadnais Heights, which should narrow it way down.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1738106 said:


> I know it's not the shear pin for the blower.
> 
> This is in the actual PTO shaft. All of the shafts that I've used in the past have always been grooved, formed, whatever.
> 
> I will need to pull this one apart in the morning. Would save me TONS of hours if I can get the blower running.


Splined shaft. Wasn't sure what the set up is for you but something must be sheared off assuming its not pulled apart somehow. Hard to guess but i bet you can fix it in no time. Thumbs Up


----------



## Greenery

Green Grass;1738058 said:


> I went to Minnetonka the other day and it was great! Do not go to Buffalo!


Oh I know all about Buffalo, closest one to me. I havent been there in a while.

If you really want some excitement head on over to Wally world in Buffalo.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1738114 said:


> Splined shaft. Wasn't sure what the set up is for you but something must be sheared off assuming its not pulled apart somehow. Hard to guess but i bet you can fix it in no time. Thumbs Up


Yeah, I haven't even looked to see if it was as simple as the shaft was too short and my guys pulled it apart so it's not hooked together.

Needed to get it to the first school to get some parking spots cleared for them, then they end up canceling school after I was told they weren't.

Clearing the senior high now (touch ups) by myself. Heated seat in the truck feels better on the back than my own bed.


----------



## Greenery

Damn Lwmrman your a busy guy.
1-2 school districts?
Banks
9 townhomes Associations
Forclosures
Downtown stuff
Residential?
And im sure more we havent heard of.

4-5 busy trucks gettin it done


----------



## SSS Inc.

greenery;1738121 said:


> Damn Lwmrman your a busy guy.
> 1-2 school districts?
> Banks
> 9 townhomes
> Forclosures
> Downtown stuff
> Residential?
> And im sure more we havent heard of.
> 
> 4-5 busy trucks gettin it done


Don't forget that scary A$$ farm house.  I think its more 4-5 trucks getting by and one truck getting it done.

Oh yeah, Some sidewalks in Isanti with crazy drifts.


----------



## Green Grass

greenery;1738116 said:


> Oh I know all about Buffalo, closest one to me. I havent been there in a while.
> 
> If you really want some excitement head on over to Wally world in Buffalo.


If you want excitement go there around midnight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

greenery;1738121 said:


> Damn Lwmrman your a busy guy.
> 1-2 school districts?
> Banks
> 9 townhomes Associations
> Forclosures
> Downtown stuff
> Residential?
> And im sure more we havent heard of.
> 
> 4-5 busy trucks gettin it done


1 school district.

And no, I have some solid guys now that I'm no longer on Chemo.

And yeah, I'm busy. And getting quite tired.

Gonna be nap time shortly.


----------



## wenzelosllc

LwnmwrMan22;1738113 said:


> Technically mine is in Vadnais Heights, which should narrow it way down.


It cuts it down quite a bit. I think there's more banks on White Bear in Maplewood then on wall street. :laughing:

I was looking to get into doing a bunch of branches for a local bank for snow and mowing. I know a guy that can put me in touch with the upper admin; should have done it years ago when I was introduced to the owner but wasn't confident enough in my abilities at the time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

wenzelosllc;1738138 said:


> It cuts it down quite a bit. I think there's more banks on White Bear in Maplewood then on wall street. :laughing:
> 
> I was looking to get into doing a bunch of branches for a local bank for snow and mowing. I know a guy that can put me in touch with the upper admin; should have done it years ago when I was introduced to the owner but wasn't confident enough in my abilities at the time.


I'm still not confident in my abilities at times (evident by this thread) but hasn't stopped me (yet).


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1738043 said:


> This Treehouse show is kind of cool. Not sure how Mpls would feel about a giant Treehouse in the yard though.


There is a huge one in Minne already, though I can't remember exactly where.


----------



## qualitycut

greenery;1738121 said:


> Damn Lwmrman your a busy guy.
> 1-2 school districts?
> Banks
> 9 townhomes Associations
> Forclosures
> Downtown stuff
> Residential?
> And im sure more we havent heard of.
> 
> 4-5 busy trucks gettin it done


Well he gets 24 hrs to do it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

38,000??? Well????


----------



## SSS Inc.

There ya go Hamel...1900ussmileyflag


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Whoops.........


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1738148 said:


> 38,000??? Well????


I don't know. The GFS hasn't loaded past hour 48 yet so I'm out I guess.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dickin around at this Sr. High with my truck, it amazes me just how bad cancer guy was at plowing.

He's 3-4' away from the curbs.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1738152 said:


> I don't know. The GFS hasn't loaded past hour 48 yet so I'm out I guess.


 even in mm.... I'd be in trouble.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1738148 said:


> 38,000??? Well????


You can make us hit that by midnight


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1738150 said:


> Whoops.........


you must me on your phone. 2000 pages would be a better goal.

Edit: Now I'm all messed up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1738153 said:


> Dickin around at this Sr. High with my truck, it amazes me just how bad cancer guy was at plowing.
> 
> He's 3-4' away from the curbs.


Rather than starting at the street and pushing snow into the property, piling somewhere out of the way, he pushed to the street and now I have 8' tall mounds at all of the parking lot exits.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Nam and GFS have snow on Wed night. Uh oh. Trending north.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1738158 said:


> Rather than starting at the street and pushing snow into the property, piling somewhere out of the way, he pushed to the street and now I have 8' tall mounds at all of the parking lot exits.


Hmm kind of like my driveways


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Page 1900 is 38,000 posts, correct?


----------



## qualitycut

Yup.......


----------



## OC&D

I can't see total posts on my phone.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1738160 said:


> Hmm kind of like my driveways


Right, he plowed it like a driveway, even though there is more room to start at the street and come back.


----------



## qualitycut

38000........


----------



## Polarismalibu

We should be at it now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1738163 said:


> I can't see total posts on my phone.


Can't either...about 20 posts per page, so the last one on this page will be.....

38,000 !!!!!

BAM!!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

38000..........k


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1738158 said:


> Rather than starting at the street and pushing snow into the property, piling somewhere out of the way, he pushed to the street and now I have 8' tall mounds at all of the parking lot exits.


I've never been a fan of that. That stuff is for driveways. I posted a pic a while back of the same thing that some other company did at a property we were hired to move the snow at.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I was one off now 38,000

Edit: Trying to time that on mobile sucks


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Crap............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1738172 said:


> I've never been a fan of that. That stuff is for driveways. I posted a pic a while back of the same thing that some other company did at a property we were hired to move the snow at.


Right. There is no reason for it. Even on driveways you can hopefully put it somewhere other than sightlines.


----------



## qualitycut

Man wouldn't me post the same thing twice


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1738161 said:


> Page 1900 is 38,000 posts, correct?


Only when the last page is maxed out at 20 posts. Page one started with post 1 not post 20.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1738175 said:


> Right. There is no reason for it. Even on driveways you can hopefully put it somewhere other than sightlines.


Yea some, I tried knocking them down a bit but there is just so much snow and nowadays everyone has crap in the worst spots of the yard. The v plow would stack twice as high as my blizzard


----------



## qualitycut

Sss what's the timeframe and totals they have?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1738180 said:


> Sss what's the timeframe and totals they have?


Midnight - 6 am, 2".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1738177 said:


> Only when the last page is maxed out at 20 posts. Page one started with post 1 not post 20.


I know it's the last one. Didn't bother scrolling to see how many were on the page.

Premature numberulation.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TK must really really be tired of Ian. He hasn't been on tonight complaining about all he talks are plunges.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1738180 said:


> Sss what's the timeframe and totals they have?


Poor timing and borderline totals( 1.5-2"). NWS is still at 20% an I have read their reason why they discounted the NAM but now the GFS is on board and trending north so I'm not really sure what to think. See what tomorrow brings but *IF* the trend continues they will bump the %.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1738181 said:


> Midnight - 6 am, 2".


Of course......


----------



## wenzelosllc

qualitycut;1738179 said:


> Yea some, I tried knocking them down a bit but there is just so much snow and nowadays everyone has crap in the worst spots of the yard. The v plow would stack twice as high as my blizzard


My V stacked like a beast. Now when I hit a pile with my C-Plow it stops a good foot or two lower and most of it spills out the sides.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1738184 said:


> Poor timing and borderline totals( 1.5-2"). NWS is still at 20% an I have read their reason why they discounted the NAM but now the GFS is on board and trending north so I'm not really sure what to think. See what tomorrow brings but *IF* the trend continues they will bump the %.


Blah. I want no part of another one of those.


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1738179 said:


> Yea some, I tried knocking them down a bit but there is just so much snow and nowadays everyone has crap in the worst spots of the yard. The v plow would stack twice as high as my blizzard


Blizzards don't stack for crap.


----------



## SSS Inc.

My current Blizzard makes funny noises if I stack too high. I'm afraid the plow will stay in the pile if i try too hard. Its all good though because we get paid to haul and stack snow. Low pile =payup


----------



## Polarismalibu

I can stack higher with me wideout then my brother can with his MVP


----------



## Drakeslayer

You meant wider!


----------



## 09Daxman

I can't stack high at all with a flat blade. It sucks. I want a skid with a kage innovation. 

How often do you guys wash your trucks and plows? With all this 1 inch snow every other day I haven't washed my stuff for probably a month if not more. Kinda feel bad for my truck.


----------



## SSS Inc.

09Daxman;1738197 said:


> I can't stack high at all with a flat blade. It sucks. I want a skid with a kage innovation.
> 
> How often do you guys wash your trucks and plows? With all this 1 inch snow every other day I haven't washed my stuff for probably a month if not more. Kinda feel bad for my truck.


We wash our trucks every Spring.Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

09Daxman;1738197 said:


> I can't stack high at all with a flat blade. It sucks. I want a skid with a kage innovation.
> 
> How often do you guys wash your trucks and plows? With all this 1 inch snow every other day I haven't washed my stuff for probably a month if not more. Kinda feel bad for my truck.


Twice this year, so every time it gets above 20


----------



## OC&D

I've probably washed mine at least 5 times so far.


----------



## wenzelosllc

I wash about once a week if I can. Car wash was closed today. I can't stand that I can't see out my windows because of all the salt on them and that my decals are hidden as well.


----------



## qualitycut

wenzelosllc;1738203 said:


> I wash about once a week if I can. Car wash was closed today. I can't stand that I can't see out my windows because of all the salt on them and that my decals are hidden as well.


The thingymabob at the gas pump works


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1738204 said:


> The thingymabob at the gas pump works


I was going to post the same thing. Sometimes I rub snow on the windows and squeegee them with my choppers.


----------



## wenzelosllc

qualitycut;1738204 said:


> The thingymabob at the gas pump works


The last few times they were either empty, the squeegee was too big and couldn't get into the fluid, or were frozen.


----------



## qualitycut

Once I have a hard time seeing hot chicks in the car next to me is when I will stop and do windows mirrors and plow lights


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;1738196 said:


> You meant wider!


Higher and wider lol


----------



## wenzelosllc

SSS Inc.;1738208 said:


> I was going to post the same thing. Sometimes I rub snow on the windows and squeegee them with my choppers.


Done that too. There's just something satisfying about getting it all cleaned off...even if by the time I get back to my driveway it's halfway covered in slush and salt again.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1737831 said:


> Yeah we heard that. Even though we got the meeting moved so you guys could have the station.


Your guys need some new mask straps. Those are way over used and not elastic anymore.


----------



## SSS Inc.

wenzelosllc;1738218 said:


> Done that too. There's just something satisfying about getting it all cleaned off...even if by the time I get back to my driveway it's halfway covered in slush and salt again.


I agree. I tend to wash our other equipment more than my plow truck. I really have no excuse with an area of our shop dedicated to washing things. I do wash the salt truck after every time it goes out.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1737994 said:


> Hamel, I'll get us there, no problem. Its only 80 posts. It does appear that Snow quit the thread Cold Turkey. Does Chantix work for thread addiction? Speaking of Chantix, Hamel how's it going?


Finally caught up. got home around 200 this afternoon crashed and got up in time to go teach firefighters. Now I am wide awake and should be sleeping.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1738011 said:


> We don't plow any but we work on them in the summer. They are a nightmare year round. We we're milling and paving part of one last year and some lady kept pointing out the tiniest little pock marks in the rest of the place that we weren't working on asking "what about these, what about these". I beat her off with a stick and finally got her to leave the guys alone. Just like every snow flake needs to be gone she assumed if we we're to repair certain areas the whole darn thing would be brand new. Must have had 30 people watching us. Some were really nice people that seemed to like equipment but a few were idiots.


You should try paving for the city. I don't think anyone works in that city(insert joke about city employees here). They all stand in there yards and watch like a hawk and worry about how their driveway meets the road or the road meets the curb.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1738055 said:


> Whatever you do don't go out to Green Grass' Target. He has nothing but bad things to report.


He just goes at the wrong time. I see hotties there all the time.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1738149 said:


> There ya go Hamel...1900ussmileyflag


WTG SSS I knew you could get it done. Thumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1738158 said:


> Rather than starting at the street and pushing snow into the property, piling somewhere out of the way, he pushed to the street and now I have 8' tall mounds at all of the parking lot exits.


Whichever one of you guys does the bdubs in Champlin does that, I couldn't even see when exiting the parking lot!


----------



## CityGuy

09Daxman;1738197 said:


> I can't stack high at all with a flat blade. It sucks. I want a skid with a kage innovation.
> 
> How often do you guys wash your trucks and plows? With all this 1 inch snow every other day I haven't washed my stuff for probably a month if not more. Kinda feel bad for my truck.


All the time. Put water in the garage before I finished the basement and installed a heater.


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1738230 said:


> Whichever one of you guys does the bdubs in Champlin does that, I couldn't even see when exiting the parking lot!


Seem to see a lot of that out there. Here is the one that I love. When home owners push all the snow to the up side of the street and I come along and put it right back in the drive. They never seem to learn to put it on the down side of the drive.


----------



## CityGuy

Sure I get home from training have to read 5 pages and you all go to sleep.


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1738237 said:


> Sure I get home from training have to read 5 pages and you all go to sleep.


Well at least most of the newbes can put their gear on in 2 minutes.


----------



## CityGuy

And 3200...............


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1738234 said:


> Seem to see a lot of that out there. Here is the one that I love. When home owners push all the snow to the up side of the street and I come along and put it right back in the drive. They never seem to learn to put it on the down side of the drive.


Haha I love that, I hate seeing when people push snow into the street from their driveways, especially after seeing that the city went through already.


----------



## 1997chevy

You must like talking to yourself.


----------



## BossPlow614

I washed my truck a week ago Sunday when it was in the 30s. I feel extremely bad that my truck has ice/snow/salt basically welded on right now from plowing & then it getting so damn cold. If I bring my truck to the exhaust shop tmrw (they work on rear suspension airbags, I need new fittings), itll be nice & warm and that crap will melt off, then ill wash it fully on Wed. 

My problem now is that my driver's side weathertech leaked through the connection/fastening hole and the floor is wet & there's no chance of it drying out unless it gets to be 80 degrees out


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1738241 said:


> Haha I love that, I hate seeing when people push snow into the street from their driveways, especially after seeing that the city went through already.


Love when they snow blow or shovel snow in the street before I get there, the front plow gets a little straighter and I carry a little extra and drop a little extra in the drive.

Never a good idea to piss off the guy that plows your street.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1738245 said:


> Love when they snow blow or shovel snow in the street before I get there, the front plow gets a little straighter and I carry a little extra and drop a little extra in the drive.
> 
> Never a good idea to piss off the guy that plows your street.


I plow the street in front and before the drive and just past it so when you guys finally get out and plow you don't mess up my drives


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1738245 said:


> Love when they snow blow or shovel snow in the street before I get there, the front plow gets a little straighter and I carry a little extra and drop a little extra in the drive.
> 
> Never a good idea to piss off the guy that plows your street.


Hahah man I wish I could do that sometimes. Id take the wing & cave in half the snow piles that are about 6' tall at the corner of tbe driveway and push it into the person's driveway.

I do the same as quality, works great if the city hadn't made it by yet.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1738246 said:


> I plow the street in front and before the drive and just past it so when you guys finally get out and plow you don't mess up my drives


I will let my buddy in burnsville know that so he can help you out with that. Thumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1738247 said:


> Hahah man I wish I could do that sometimes. Id take the wing & cave in half the snow piles that are about 6' tall at the corner of tbe driveway and push it into the person's driveway.
> 
> I do the same as quality, works great if the city hadn't made it by yet.


We try not to fill drives when we shelf but it is hard to not get a few with a rear wing.


----------



## BossPlow614

Happened to look at the other cities on my twc app, the place where I got my enclosed trailer from this past Sept (S GA) is under a winter storm warning for freezing rain & sleet and up to an inch of snow Tuesday night into Wed afternoon. Theyre warning no Travel and to have an emergency survival kit ready. Only about an hour from the FL border. Then next week they're back in the mid 70s..crazy


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1738244 said:


> I washed my truck a week ago Sunday when it was in the 30s. I feel extremely bad that my truck has ice/snow/salt basically welded on right now from plowing & then it getting so damn cold. If I bring my truck to the exhaust shop tmrw (they work on rear suspension airbags, I need new fittings), itll be nice & warm and that crap will melt off, then ill wash it fully on Wed.
> 
> My problem now is that my driver's side weathertech leaked through the connection/fastening hole and the floor is wet & there's no chance of it drying out unless it gets to be 80 degrees out


After you drive it when it's warm inside the truck use a shop vac under it. It will suck the water out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well, that was a good nap, should be good for 30 hours now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The city owned walking path, that the city plows in, but that the school is responsible for. The city drives a skid with blower up to the corner where the street light is, but then puts the last blocks' worth of snow onto the responsibility of the school.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamel-

Do you guys have ill will against the schools in your city?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I can handle Wednesday's snowfall on this section now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

-19, breezy, overcast. 

05:23


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu says 0.97" for Wednesday night.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS just says 30% chance of snow overnight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Guy on 4 says a few inches on Wednesday night into Thursday.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1738183 said:


> TK must really really be tired of Ian. He hasn't been on tonight complaining about all he talks are plunges.


Back on the polar plunge ehh.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1738321 said:


> Guy on 4 says a few inches on Wednesday night into Thursday.


Seem to be the only one saying that, well besides SSS.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1738327 said:


> Seem to be the only one saying that, well besides SSS.


Also a chance for this weekend too..... What a f*cking shocker!


----------



## TKLAWN

I was happy to see the forecast yesterday with no snow this week for once. I should have know better.


----------



## TKLAWN

Ken Queerlow must have taken over for Pat Hammered on ch 5.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1738348 said:


> Ken Queerlow must have taken over for Pat Hammered on ch 5.


He's been there for a while I think that Sam Ryan. Is


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1738347 said:


> I was happy to see the forecast yesterday with no snow this week for once. I should have know better.


Haha. I was as well. Washed the trucks, pulled the Salter off, planned my weekend..... Screwed!


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1738348 said:


> Ken Queerlow must have taken over for Pat Hammered on ch 5.


Ya they mentioned that yesterday that he is the new morning guy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Marler says a dash of snow for Thursday morning.


----------



## qualitycut

Keith, minor accumulations, just a dash. Wtf


----------



## BossPlow614

Polarismalibu;1738257 said:


> After you drive it when it's warm inside the truck use a shop vac under it. It will suck the water out.


Great idea.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Things for wed night have been getting a little more consistent. A couple inches isn't out of the question at all for the heart of the metro and south the way it looks now. We'll see.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1738375 said:


> Keith, minor accumulations, just a dash. Wtf


Pretty sure channel 9 has completely given up on the weather part of their newscast.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1738468 said:


> Pretty sure channel 9 has completely given up on the weather part of their newscast.


Then later on he said will have a better idea tomorrow morning, we will see


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Why does anyone watch 9? Just to complain about?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1738476 said:


> Then later on he said will have a better idea tomorrow morning, we will see


Well that part I would agree with. If it shifts back to the south 50 miles we are out of it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1738479 said:


> Why does anyone watch 9? Just to complain about?


I watch it for the traffic.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Might as well snow. Cable for the F/R in the tractor broke. On the way to clear those sidewalks then hopefully figure out how to manually get the tractor in gear. Can't move it as is.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1738485 said:


> Might as well snow. Cable for the F/R in the tractor broke. On the way to clear those sidewalks then hopefully figure out how to manually get the tractor in gear. Can't move it as is.


Had that happen on a brake realese on a 1445 and a throttle on a z950. The 1445 had to have my shoveler realese it. The other we had to rig it up with a bungee. I know its not the same but you have to get creative. I'm sure !its hard when its nearly -20


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1738219 said:


> Your guys need some new mask straps. Those are way over used and not elastic anymore.


Mine has nice new straps. We are getting new packs in two years so that means new masks.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1738238 said:


> Well at least most of the newbes can put their gear on in 2 minutes.


They couldn't at midnight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's on a 60 hp Kubota. The cable runs between the cab and fuel tank, then we lose it.

Just ran home to drop the kids off at the pool before I head to do the sidewalks and looked up the parts on Kubota's website.

Cable runs to the side of the transmission.

Hopefully I can reach in there with something and kick the tractor into F or R, so I can eventually get it on a trailer. Probably forward. Don't think I could back on the trailer I use with the snowblower still on the back.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1738509 said:


> It's on a 60 hp Kubota. The cable runs between the cab and fuel tank, then we lose it.
> 
> Just ran home to drop the kids off at the pool before I head to do the sidewalks and looked up the parts on Kubota's website.
> 
> Cable runs to the side of the transmission.
> 
> Hopefully I can reach in there with something and kick the tractor into F or R, so I can eventually get it on a trailer. Probably forward. Don't think I could back on the trailer I use with the snowblower still on the back.


Just don't get run over trying to do what you're doing. Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1738517 said:


> Just don't get run over trying to do what you're doing. Thumbs Up


I turn it off each time.... Simmer down.

I mean more to my family than I do to these snow piles.


----------



## Greenery

Ugh, the gf got rear ended on 55 this am.

She and her passenger are ok except sore necks.

Shes been wanting a new ride anyways so maybe its time. I guess I better check the bank account.


----------



## Greenery

By the way was that one of you guys in the fire fighter setup helping someone out on 494 last night. It looked lile he was driving a plow truck.. awfully nice of you to stop and help them when its 10 below.

Kudos to you


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm starting to think I should invest in a 2 stage blower for these foreclosed walks.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

JohnD skirts us Wednesday AND Saturday.

Be nice to watch a Super Bowl and not worry about being tired or hoping the game doesn't go to overtime.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Noooooooo!!!!!! Tinypic is down!!!! How can I post a play by play of my day?!?!?!?!?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bank is paying for warm up time today.


----------



## Polarismalibu

To cold to go learn anything at school but it's not to cold for free rides at Moa again. 

Stupid schools


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1738580 said:


> Noooooooo!!!!!! Tinypic is down!!!! How can I post a play by play of my day?!?!?!?!?


That is what was going to keep me going today. I'm trapped at home with three kids.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1738581 said:


> Bank is paying for warm up time today.


Sounds reasonable to me.


----------



## skorum03

Anyone ever have trouble with the 7.3 powerstroke? We are having a problem with it losing power while driving. Super intermittent. Only happened a couple of times, but my brother was driving the other day and it wouldn't let him go over 10mph. From reading online sounds like the Under Valve Cover Harness (UVCH) might be loose...? And also the exhaust back pressure sensor (EBPS) and tube need to be cleaned or unclogged? 

Any insight would be appreciated. I'm going to take it to the parts store to have to trouble codes run and see what comes up. Check engine light came on, but isn't on now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My second section of sidewalk is here somewhere.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Found it.........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Started using the scoop shovel to break up the snow, then blow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Came back in the truck when I would blink and my eyelashes would stick together.


Plus my cheeks were hurting.


----------



## djagusch

SSS Inc.;1738483 said:


> Well that part I would agree with. If it shifts back to the south 50 miles we are out of it.


Are you saying the NWS weather story is off currently?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh...forgot.... -15°F, 5 mph NW Winds. Mostly clear.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Better get back at it. Sit in the warm truck and I want to fall asleep.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

skorum03;1738589 said:


> Anyone ever have trouble with the 7.3 powerstroke? We are having a problem with it losing power while driving. Super intermittent. Only happened a couple of times, but my brother was driving the other day and it wouldn't let him go over 10mph. From reading online sounds like the Under Valve Cover Harness (UVCH) might be loose...? And also the exhaust back pressure sensor (EBPS) and tube need to be cleaned or unclogged?
> 
> Any insight would be appreciated. I'm going to take it to the parts store to have to trouble codes run and see what comes up. Check engine light came on, but isn't on now.


I had one do that once. Turned out it was a simple fix. Fuel filter. Easy to check.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My wife doesn't understand why I hate shoveling our sidewalks.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Section 2 done. Lunch time.

I'm acting like a city worker!


----------



## BossPlow614

Lmn, have you slept at all since Sunday?


----------



## wenzelosllc

LwnmwrMan22;1738670 said:


> Section 2 done. Lunch time.
> 
> I'm acting like a city worker!


Time to invest in a toolcat or groundsmaster 360 or your utility of choice.


----------



## SSS Inc.

djagusch;1738641 said:


> Are you saying the NWS weather story is off currently?


If you read the weather discussion they are discounting the NAM and GFS. Both of these show a couple inches in the heart of the metro. NAM and GFS would fall into the NCEP(I think) category as discussed below.

WE ARE AGAIN SEEING AN NCEP VS. NON-NCEP CAMP IN THE MODELS. NCEP MODELS
/ESPECIALLY THE NAM(AND GFS  )/ ARE DISPLACED A BIT FARTHER NORTH WITH THE
JET AND ITS SHORT WAVE WEDNESDAY NIGHT/THURSDAY MORNING...WITH
SNOW SPREADING ACROSS THE MAJORITY OF THE FORECAST AREA.

THE NON-
NCEP MODELS LOOK SIMILAR...BUT RATHER THAN TAKING THE PV FEATURE
MORE UP TOWARD THE MN/IA BORDER...THEY TAKE IT CLOSER TO THE MN/IA
BORDER. *VERIFICATION THIS WINTER HAS SHOWN THAT WHEN MODELS SPLIT
THEMSELVES UP INTO TWO CAMPS LIKE THIS...IT IS USUALLY BEST TO GO
WITH THE NON-NCEP CAMP...AND THAT WAS WHAT WAS DONE. * THIS RESULTED
IN A STRIP OF 70 POPS BEING SPREAD ACROSS THE SRN TWO TIERS OF
COUNTIES IN MN...WHERE 1-2 INCHES OF SNOW IS CURRENTLY FORECAST.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1738671 said:


> Lmn, have you slept at all since Sunday?


About 4 hours in my truck last night.

Couple of other naps.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

wenzelosllc;1738675 said:


> Time to invest in a toolcat or groundsmaster 360 or your utility of choice.


I've got an RTV with a 6' V plow.

Problem with that is it doesn't have enough weight to push through this snow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

wenzelosllc;1738675 said:


> Time to invest in a toolcat or groundsmaster 360 or your utility of choice.


He gets paid by the hour and has all day to do it. payup


----------



## skorum03

MNPLOWCO;1738658 said:


> I had one do that once. Turned out it was a simple fix. Fuel filter. Easy to check.


The filter was no good or what? I haven't pulled it off yet. I had it off about a month ago and it looked fine.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1738682 said:


> He gets paid by the hour and has all day to do it. payup


That too.....although I would rather be in the tractor.


----------



## wenzelosllc

LwnmwrMan22;1738681 said:


> I've got an RTV with a 6' V plow.
> 
> Problem with that is it doesn't have enough weight to push through this snow.


Throw a blower on it? Ha. Would be slow but at least warm.

Edit: rtv probably doesn't come with a front pto does it?


----------



## wenzelosllc

SSS Inc.;1738682 said:


> He gets paid by the hour and has all day to do it. payup


Well in that case....plug away!


----------



## Camden

Front mount commercial mower with a blower would eat those walks up. I can't imagine using a single stage blower on that much snow in these temps. No thanks!


----------



## MNPLOWCO

skorum03;1738685 said:


> The filter was no good or what? I haven't pulled it off yet. I had it off about a month ago and it looked fine.


Mine was full of "crap" Just changed it out with a new one. Some particulates were
in it. I got a load of junk in my tank over the years. Some say it's from filling up when a tanker is filling stations...stirs up all kind of crap till it settles. I was told never to fill up when new gas is being pumped into the storage tanks at gas stations. But back to the point. The filter was clogged enough to let the engine run but when I push it a little the power (due to lack of fuel) would take me down to 10 mph. I could get the speed up down hill with minor acceleration then when I need to accelerate…..down to 10mph again. Sound similar ?


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;1738685 said:


> The filter was no good or what? I haven't pulled it off yet. I had it off about a month ago and it looked fine.


Now that I read that, with these cold temps we have had problems from time to time on other diesel machines. We've changed filters on bobcats several times in the past and its night and day. Is it mostly in the cold weather? If so add some additive to the fuel. I think you're right on Mnplow


----------



## MNPLOWCO

SSS Inc.;1738705 said:


> Now that I read that, with these cold temps we have had problems from time to time on other diesel machines. We've changed filters on bobcats several times in the past and its night and day. Is it mostly in the cold weather? If so add some additive to the fuel.


My bobcat lives on additives!!! I kept having my fuel filter gel up. Even with winter blend.....or so it said. Every fill up I add Howes Lubricating Diesel anti gel. The guys at Lano says I can't use too much cuz you can run on it only…with out fuel. Ha! I always add it on every fill in the winter. About 20.00 for a ½ gal. at auto parts store.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

wenzelosllc;1738689 said:


> Throw a blower on it? Ha. Would be slow but at least warm.
> 
> Edit: rtv probably doesn't come with a front pto does it?


Mine actually does have setup for a front PTO. It was a dealer demo that they had been running a broom on.

Or maybe it was hydraulics. Been a couple years and my brain is getting drained.

Better bet would be to just have one of my shovelers do it next time.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

You might still need to change the filter even though your adding anti gel. The damage my have already been done to gel up the filter. It won't get to the filter very well if it won't ingest the stuff. Hair dryer on the fuel filter may help but
danger...............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1738695 said:


> Front mount commercial mower with a blower would eat those walks up. I can't imagine using a single stage blower on that much snow in these temps. No thanks!


Actually..... I'm sweating. Lined jeans, lined flannel with the winter coat. Sun is getting warmer and warmer.

It's about an hour round trip from my house, get paid travel time too.

I get better than skid steer rate to do it, so as SSS said, don't want to be too quick.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The energy level is fading more than anything.

Gonna need another nap soon.

Got an employee getting his shop buddy and they're heading over to dig into tue tractor to try to at least get it in gear.


----------



## skorum03

MNPLOWCO;1738703 said:


> Mine was full of "crap" Just changed it out with a new one. Some particulates were
> in it. I got a load of junk in my tank over the years. Some say it's from filling up when a tanker is filling stations...stirs up all kind of crap till it settles. I was told never to fill up when new gas is being pumped into the storage tanks at gas stations. But back to the point. The filter was clogged enough to let the engine run but when I push it a little the power (due to lack of fuel) would take me down to 10 mph. I could get the speed up down hill with minor acceleration then when I need to accelerate…..down to 10mph again. Sound similar ?


I just read that to my brother and he said thats exactly what happened.



SSS Inc.;1738705 said:


> Now that I read that, with these cold temps we have had problems from time to time on other diesel machines. We've changed filters on bobcats several times in the past and its night and day. Is it mostly in the cold weather? If so add some additive to the fuel. I think you're right on Mnplow


I have some 911 I'm going to put in there.

Going to replace batteries too. Will report back what the issue is/was. I'm just really hoping I don't have to get under the valve covers at that wiring harness. Too much hassle during the winter.


----------



## skorum03

MNPLOWCO;1738720 said:


> You might still need to change the filter even though your adding anti gel. The damage my have already been done to gel up the filter. It won't get to the filter very well if it won't ingest the stuff. Hair dryer on the fuel filter may help but
> danger...............


Picking up a new filter at our local O'reilly's shortly


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gonna have to cheat on the next section.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1738637 said:


> Found it.........


If there's nothing in the way why not use your Kubota and blower to remove snow so it doesn't drift in as bad?

Had this happen at a town home association. They said to salt after it was cleared in hopes it would melt it when it snowed and blew in. Makes sense huh?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1738735 said:


> Gonna have to cheat on the next section.


Darn city plow left you with a mess. :angry:


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1738735 said:


> Gonna have to cheat on the next section.


Looks terrible


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1738745 said:


> If there's nothing in the way why not use your Kubota and blower to remove snow so it doesn't drift in as bad?
> 
> Had this happen at a town home association. They said to salt after it was cleared in hopes it would melt it when it snowed and blew in. Makes sense huh?


I think he said the blower on the Kubota was not operating


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1738751 said:


> I think he said the blower on the Kubota was not operating


Yeah, the Kubota is what broke this morning moving piles at the schools.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1738751 said:


> I think he said the blower on the Kubota was not operating


Along with the rest of the tractor


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got this one 7.5' wide.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1738755 said:


> Along with the rest of the tractor


True. Shaft for blower isn't spinning and now the tractor doesn't go in gear.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1738751 said:


> I think he said the blower on the Kubota was not operating


I meant say when its fixed. I got distract when lunch was done


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1738756 said:


> Got this one 7.5' wide.


Good call......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1738747 said:


> Darn city plow left you with a mess. :angry:


In 2011, the heavy snow year, the last section of sidewalk I just did (no pic) is 1/2 of a cul de sac. Sidewalk on one side, nothing on the other.

The city piled all of the snow on the sidewalk on storm, 4' deep.

I called city hall. The secretary said this is normal, that while the city tries to keep snow off of sidewalks, sometimes some spills over from plowing the road full width.

I asked to talk with the head of Public Works. She said he was unavailable, so I asked where was the shop.

He magically became available. He said the same thing. I explained "look, I'm a snowplowing contractor, I know what I'm looking at".

Finally he came down.

He drove down, had his window down heard him say "What the ****" and he turned around. About 10 minutes later a payloader showed up and cleared it.

He could of at least told me he was sending a loader, or sorry or anything.
But I get it. I have 2 calls right now I don't really feel like returning. Just don't want to deal with the chronics at the moment.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Filled my house and shop LP tanks. 4.69 per gallon. Was over 1500. Normally that's a whole year


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1738756 said:


> Got this one 7.5' wide.


Now that is how I would do it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1738780 said:


> In 2011, the heavy snow year, the last section of sidewalk I just did (no pic) is 1/2 of a cul de sac. Sidewalk on one side, nothing on the other.
> 
> The city piled all of the snow on the sidewalk on storm, 4' deep.
> 
> I called city hall. The secretary said this is normal, that while the city tries to keep snow off of sidewalks, sometimes some spills over from plowing the road full width.
> 
> I asked to talk with the head of Public Works. She said he was unavailable, so I asked where was the shop.
> 
> He magically became available. He said the same thing. I explained "look, I'm a snowplowing contractor, I know what I'm looking at".
> 
> Finally he came down.
> 
> He drove down, had his window down heard him say "What the ****" and he turned around. About 10 minutes later a payloader showed up and cleared it.
> 
> He could of at least told me he was sending a loader, or sorry or anything.
> But I get it. I have 2 calls right now I don't really feel like returning. Just don't want to deal with the chronics at the moment.


Arnt all city officials?


----------



## ryde307

Does anyone know where to get the concrete blocks for building bins?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1738780 said:


> In 2011, the heavy snow year, the last section of sidewalk I just did (no pic) is 1/2 of a cul de sac. Sidewalk on one side, nothing on the other.
> 
> The city piled all of the snow on the sidewalk on storm, 4' deep.
> 
> I called city hall. The secretary said this is normal, that while the city tries to keep snow off of sidewalks, sometimes some spills over from plowing the road full width.
> 
> I asked to talk with the head of Public Works. She said he was unavailable, so I asked where was the shop.
> 
> He magically became available. He said the same thing. I explained "look, I'm a snowplowing contractor, I know what I'm looking at".
> 
> Finally he came down.
> 
> *He drove down, had his window down heard him say "What the ****" and he turned around. About 10 minutes later a payloader showed up and cleared it.
> *
> He could of at least told me he was sending a loader, or sorry or anything.
> But I get it. I have 2 calls right now I don't really feel like returning. Just don't want to deal with the chronics at the moment.


Hahaha... I'm assuming that was the reaction to what his guy did...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1738791 said:


> Hahaha... I'm assuming that was the reaction to what his guy did...


Jim, quite a few, yes. Not all.

cb, I would say the same and he was too arrogant to come over and face me to say "sorry, I'll have it cleared in 10 minutes".

I took pics, figured if the pay loader busted the sidewalk, I didn't want responsibility.


----------



## Drakeslayer

ryde307;1738787 said:


> Does anyone know where to get the concrete blocks for building bins?


We have got them from cemstone in the past. About $100 each. roughly 4' by 2' I want to say.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1738801 said:


> We have got them from cemstone in the past. About $100 each. roughly 4' by 2' I want to say.


Yea I think the ones Gertens have say cemstone on them


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1738787 said:


> Does anyone know where to get the concrete blocks for building bins?


I always thought most redimix places make the Mafia Blocks with leftover mix. Try Marsshall concrete in mpls. http://www.marshallconcreteproducts.com
They are really nice people to deal with and if they don't I'm sure they can tell you who does. Then let me know because I might be doing this over the summer for our rock piles.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Just thought you guys would like to hear, by executive order Obama is raising the federal min wage to $10.10

-5 and sunny in **** rapids


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

What these politicians don't f'ing get is you are just raising the bottom/base pay. EVERYTHING else will go up as well. Someone making min wage WON'T have more money and everyone else will have less. Here comes $8/gal milk.


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1738820 said:


> Just thought you guys would like to hear, by executive order Obama is raising the federal min wage to $10.10
> 
> -5 and sunny in **** rapids


Just for government contracted workers I thought


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1738823 said:


> What these politicians don't f'ing get is you are just raising the bottom/base pay. EVERYTHING else will go up as well. Someone making min wage WON'T have more money and everyone else will have less. Here comes $8/gal milk.


It will create less jobs = more reliant in the government, exactly what they want and how the libs get the votes


----------



## SSS Inc.

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1738820 said:


> Just thought you guys would like to hear, by executive order Obama is raising the federal min wage to $10.10
> 
> -5 and sunny in **** rapids


Not high enough. You can't raise a family of 12 on $10 an hour.


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1738830 said:


> Not high enough. You can't raise a family of 12 on $10 an hour.


How dare you?! 

Everything will go up, except lawn, landscape, & snow service prices.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Illustrating his willingness to act on his own, the White House says Obama will announce that he will sign an executive order increasing the minimum wage from $7.25 to $10.10 for new federal contracts. The measure would not affect private companies' existing contracts, except it would apply to renewals if other terms of an agreement changed. As a result, the order would benefit far fewer workers than the number foreseen by advocates of federal contract employees




Per pioneer press


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1738833 said:


> Illustrating his willingness to act on his own, the White House says Obama will announce that he will sign an executive order increasing the minimum wage from $7.25 to $10.10 for new federal contracts. The measure would not affect private companies' existing contracts, except it would apply to renewals if other terms of an agreement changed. As a result, the order would benefit far fewer workers than the number foreseen by advocates of federal contract employees
> 
> Per pioneer press


Give it time. It will be for everyone before you know it. I getting pretty tired of all these executive orders. This is from a couple years ago but here is a list of Executive orders by other presidents.

EXECUTIVE ORDERS ISSUED:

Teddy Roosevelt: 3
Others Prior To FDR: NONE
FDR: 11 in 16 years
Truman: 5 in 7 years
Ike: 2 in 8 years
JFK: 4 in 3 years
LBJ: 4 in 5 years
Nixon: 1 in 6 years
Ford: 3 in 2 years
Carter: 3 in 4 years
Reagan: 5 in 8 years
Bush 1: 3 in 4 years
Clinton: 15 in 8 years
Bush 2: 62 in 8 years
Obama: 923 in 3+ years!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Now while I'm not sure how this will all shake out especially after reading NWS reasoning on their forecast but....... The newest NAM puts a bullseye of several inches right on top of the metro. Crept a little more north and much stronger. I've been waiting for them to send it back south but so far no dice.

The little sliver of dark green below the metro is .5" of precip.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22;1738833 said:


> Illustrating his willingness to act on his own, the White House says Obama will announce that he will sign an executive order increasing the minimum wage from $7.25 to $10.10 for new federal contracts. The measure would not affect private companies' existing contracts, except it would apply to renewals if other terms of an agreement changed. As a result, the order would benefit far fewer workers than the number foreseen by advocates of federal contract employees
> 
> Per pioneer press


Wow a little over 39% raise (7.25 to 10.10)

Seeing as I can't raise my prices that much, I will use the output equilazation method of doing a 39% crappier job on all my accounts to match the lowest common denominator
syndrome.


----------



## wintergreen82

SSS Inc.;1738861 said:


> Now while I'm not sure how this will all shake out especially after reading NWS reasoning on their forecast but....... The newest NAM puts a bullseye of several inches right on top of the metro. Crept a little more north and much stronger. I've been waiting for them to send it back south but so far no dice.
> 
> The little sliver of dark green below the metro is .5" of precip.


That is tomorrows run. Always a decent shift at the last second. Kept waiting for the typical late run deamplification. Always seems like the nam stays robust and then lowers down at the last minute. This is doing the opposite.

For cost cutting is anyone buying all there fert and spray for the upcoming year. We got our price quotes for the upcoming year and pre order special is almost $3 per bag cheaper than last season. We bought as much as we possibly could get our hands on.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We got the tractor moving. My employee is driving it back to my place.

See if I can find a shuttle cable.


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1738861 said:


> Now while I'm not sure how this will all shake out especially after reading NWS reasoning on their forecast but....... The newest NAM puts a bullseye of several inches right on top of the metro. Crept a little more north and much stronger. I've been waiting for them to send it back south but so far no dice.
> 
> The little sliver of dark green below the metro is .5" of precip.


As I am not able to understand any of that, will I see anything in Rochester. They are calling for 1"-2" on Thursday here..... what are your thoughts


----------



## wintergreen82

banonea;1738892 said:


> As I am not able to understand any of that, will I see anything in Rochester. They are calling for 1"-2" on Thursday here..... what are your thoughts


Yes- I'd say 3" on Thursday am and then snow Fri night-sat, again on Monday night. Randy Brock sent me a message saying Rochester hasn't gone more than 3 days with out precipitation since x-mas.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1738889 said:


> We got the tractor moving. My employee is driving it back to my place.
> 
> See if I can find a shuttle cable.


A frame done on the v plow?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1738899 said:


> A frame done on the v plow?


Yesterday. Diesel won't start to go get it.

Too tired to drop another plow.


----------



## banonea

wintergreen82;1738896 said:


> Yes- I'd say 3" on Thursday am and then snow Fri night-sat, again on Monday night. Randy Brock sent me a message saying Rochester hasn't gone more than 3 days with out precipitation since x-mas.


I will take it Thumbs Up, got to make up for the new tires I had to put on the truck...


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

LwnmwrMan22;1738833 said:


> Illustrating his willingness to act on his own, the White House says Obama will announce that he will sign an executive order increasing the minimum wage from $7.25 to $10.10 for new federal contracts. The measure would not affect private companies' existing contracts, except it would apply to renewals if other terms of an agreement changed. As a result, the order would benefit far fewer workers than the number foreseen by advocates of federal contract employees
> 
> Per pioneer press


How about we raise the minimum wage to a million dollars an hour? Everyone will be rich and the economy will come roaring back to life! Thank you for saving us King Obama!!!!


----------



## BossPlow614

The car wash is closed! :realmad: it's not even that cold!!


----------



## banonea

wintergreen82;1738896 said:


> Yes- I'd say 3" on Thursday am and then snow Fri night-sat, again on Monday night. *Randy Brock sent me a message saying Rochester hasn't gone more than 3 days with out precipitation since x-mas.*


*
*

Do you chat with him on Facebook. My brother chats with allot before a storm..


----------



## SSS Inc.

wintergreen82;1738880 said:


> That is tomorrows run. Always a decent shift at the last second. Kept waiting for the typical late run deamplification. Always seems like the nam stays robust and then lowers down at the last minute. *This is doing the opposite.*


Exactly why I'm keeping my eye on this. Its been 36 hours straight of gradual moves north and increase in moisture overall. It probably will all go away but the GFS joined the NAM late last night. Still waiting for my update on the noon run of the GFS to see what that did. Getting kind of close to the time when someone will get something. Somethings gotta give here pretty quick.


----------



## SSS Inc.

NWS at 50% Wed night and Thurs. now.


----------



## wintergreen82

SSS Inc.;1738916 said:


> Exactly why I'm keeping my eye on this. Its been 36 hours straight of gradual moves north and increase in moisture overall. It probably will all go away but the GFS joined the NAM late last night. Still waiting for my update on the noon run of the GFS to see what that did. Getting kind of close to the time when someone will get something. Somethings gotta give here pretty quick.


GFS almost identical to the 06z run. 18z will be interesting to see. Both for Wed night and for Fri night-Sat time frame.


----------



## wintergreen82

banonea;1738914 said:


> [/U][/B]
> 
> Do you chat with him on Facebook. My brother chats with allot before a storm..


Generally on twitter. I mostly ask about weather models and trends. He is great for sending info out and a really nice guy. I don't talk much to him on facebook because he needs to be pretty vague so the general public doesn't freak out thinking we may get 20" when we talk about a strong storm. I'd say out of the weathermen in so MN he has to be the one of the best.


----------



## andersman02

Finally got done with most of the 2014 summer contracts, feels good to raise the prices to where they should be!


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1738892 said:


> As I am not able to understand any of that, will I see anything in Rochester. They are calling for 1"-2" on Thursday here..... what are your thoughts


That's about as understandable as it comes lol


----------



## ryde307

Does anyone have bulk salt they want to sell? The 100 ton we were supposed to get didn't show. 
As for the blocks earlier I know of the concrete suppliers was hoping someone might have some they want to get rid of.


----------



## ryde307

As for Obama I don't understand why it is so hard to see that when you raise wages and give out government money faster than they can print it all it does is make costs of EVERYTHING go up. Everyone will make %10 more but cost of living will rise the same 10% or more. Soon the dollar will be worth less than the paper it is printed on.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1738820 said:


> Just thought you guys would like to hear, by executive order Obama is raising the federal min wage to $10.10
> 
> -5 and sunny in **** rapids


WTF... are you joking? Guarantee unemployment will go up as businesses try to get more production out of each employee rsther than adding positions...


----------



## banonea

wintergreen82;1738927 said:


> Generally on twitter. I mostly ask about weather models and trends. He is great for sending info out and a really nice guy. I don't talk much to him on facebook because he needs to be pretty vague so the general public doesn't freak out thinking we may get 20" when we talk about a strong storm. *I'd say out of the weathermen in so MN he has to be the one of the best.*




I agree, I have met him a few times and he is a very nice guy. my brother PM him on facebook all the time for the same reason...


----------



## banonea

andersman02;1738929 said:


> Finally got done with most of the 2014 summer contracts, feels good to raise the prices to where they should be!


Working on mine right now, biding on a few big contracts so we will see what happens.....:yow!:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Dave Dahl says it looks like an Inch or Two at least.


----------



## Drakeslayer

ryde307;1738964 said:


> Does anyone have bulk salt they want to sell? The 100 ton we were supposed to get didn't show.
> As for the blocks earlier I know of the concrete suppliers was hoping someone might have some they want to get rid of.


Did your supplier bail on you?


----------



## BossPlow614

I dont understand how these suppliers can be running low on salt, its winter, their primary season of business.


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1739017 said:


> I dont understand how these suppliers can be running low on salt, its winter, their primary season of business.


I'm sure they are all wishing they had more as well right about now.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1738986 said:


> Dave Dahl says it looks like an Inch or Two at least.


surface analysis do not show it dropping as far south either

anyway....
wasn't the last one forecasted for 1-3" as well?
hmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## unit28

yes 
that's a forecast map for Wed night


----------



## ryde307

Drakeslayer;1739004 said:


> Did your supplier bail on you?


Yes. There is a very small chance we get some tomorrow but I doubt it. I have calls in to almost every major salt supplier and small secret supplier I could. It doesn't look good.
Drake I am pretty sure we used to be neighbors. Does your Screen name come from the trailer at your house?


----------



## qualitycut

Just talked to my uncle that lives in Atlanta, it snowing their and he has gone 5 miles in 5 hours. All hotels are booked and gas stations are running out of gas.


----------



## BossPlow614

Had a guy call yesterday looking for his driveway to be plowed, only reason I did it was because he agreed to sign on for the rest of the season. He said he only hadn't shoveled after this past storm. Got there and there had to be a solid foot of packed down snow on it, scraped off what I could and that's it. Older guy that I dont has left his house in 2 months.

It would need about half a ton of salt and then a skid to get down to blacktop.


----------



## Drakeslayer

ryde307;1739026 said:


> Yes. There is a very small chance we get some tomorrow but I doubt it. I have calls in to almost every major salt supplier and small secret supplier I could. It doesn't look good.
> Drake I am pretty sure we used to be neighbors. Does your Screen name come from the trailer at your house?


Probably my brother. Apple road?


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1739042 said:


> Had a guy call yesterday looking for his driveway to be plowed, only reason I did it was because he agreed to sign on for the rest of the season. He said he only hadn't shoveled after this past storm. Got there and there had to be a solid foot of packed down snow on it, scraped off what I could and that's it. Older guy that I dont has left his house in 2 months.
> 
> It would need about half a ton of salt and then a skid to get down to blacktop.


And now a pallet of sod


----------



## SnowGuy73

-2, clear, breezy. 

18:15


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1739064 said:


> And now a pallet of sod


Naaaa, about 1 wheel barrow worth of black dirt, if that, and then some seed.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dahl says 4" for Thursday and great timing once again too.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Belinda showed the same for timing but mentioned nothing for accumulation.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS has me at less than half for Wednesday night and Thursday morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu has me at a total of 1.27".


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1739072 said:


> Dahl says 4" for Thursday and great timing once again too.....


Yea f that


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;1739072 said:


> Dahl says 4" for Thursday and great timing once again too.....


Just saw that too, wonderful. We were planing on pushing back piles tomorrow/all night. Looks like we better get on that : )


----------



## djagusch

unit28;1739024 said:


> yes
> that's a forecast map for Wed night


So does that mean even more if it runs into thurs morning?


----------



## SSS Inc.

NoWack's been tracking this storm for three days.  3-11 a.m.???

Dave really said 4"??


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Nws has me at less than a half wed night and less than inch Thursday


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1739042 said:


> Had a guy call yesterday looking for his driveway to be plowed, only reason I did it was because he agreed to sign on for the rest of the season. He said he only hadn't shoveled after this past storm. Got there and there had to be a solid foot of packed down snow on it, scraped off what I could and that's it. Older guy that I dont has left his house in 2 months.
> 
> It would need about half a ton of salt and then a skid to get down to blacktop.


House looks familiar. Was that on 62nd Ave. ?


----------



## qualitycut




----------



## BossPlow614

Nope. Champlin. Not sure which 62nd ave you're referring to but there's no way I'm going to S Minne to plow a driveway! That's when I'd call you!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1739097 said:


> NoWack's been tracking this storm for three days.  3-11 a.m.???
> 
> Dave really said 4"??


Yup, that's what his future cast thing showed.


----------



## SSS Inc.

He looks really happy. Thats straight off the last NAM. (At 10:1 anyway) Should be closer to 15:1 I would think if not a little more.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1739103 said:


> Nws has me at less than a half wed night and less than inch Thursday


Same here.

They had the same last Friday when I got an inch and a half in two hours!


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1739111 said:


> Nope. Champlin. Not sure which 62nd ave you're referring to but there's no way I'm going to S Minne to plow a driveway! That's when I'd call you!


No, 62nd ave. north of off Dupont. A lot of houses look the same up there. The only reason I asked was it looks Identical to a house that my childhood barber lived in. We were working on a parking lot near by a few years back and when I drove by I saw my barber that I hadn't seen in 10 years out in the front yard. Kind of a funny coincidence since he cut hair in S. Mpls. House looked just like that. I thought maybe there was another coincidence here.


----------



## qualitycut




----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1739120 said:


> Same here.
> 
> They had the same last Friday when I got an inch and a half in two hours!


I had just less than half inch but got 2"


----------



## SSS Inc.

Its interesting to see how all these forecasters put all the available data on maps. Some average it out, some pick a horse and go with it, some pick precip from on and track from another.

NWS will change soon I would guess.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1739137 said:


> I had just less than half inch but got 2"


Same, but 1.50" here..... A bunch of clowns!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Accu has me at .97 wed night and .31 Thursday


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1739146 said:


> Same, but 1.50" here..... A bunch of clowns!


Pissed the wife off. She wanted a date night. Oh well. Had a record breaking month. Will just add to it Thursday before invoices go out. Some with **** themselves. I will have to remind them that they wanted to be done at every tiny snow


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1739146 said:


> Same, but 1.50" here..... A bunch of clowns!


And how much did you get like 2?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1739147 said:


> Accu has me at .97 wed night and .31 Thursday


I'm at the same.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1739154 said:


> And how much did you get like 2?


??????????????


----------



## ringahding1

SSS Inc.;1739097 said:


> NoWack's been tracking this storm for three days.  3-11 a.m.???
> 
> Dave really said 4"??


Yes...i was watching him...he ended by saying he will know more once computer models get through tonite


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1739152 said:


> Pissed the wife off. She wanted a date night. Oh well. Had a record breaking month. Will just add to it Thursday before invoices go out. Some with **** themselves. I will have to remind them that they wanted to be done at every tiny snow


I was at the fish house ready for a long night of cards and beer...... Didn't happen.


----------



## SSS Inc.

ringahding1;1739159 said:


> Yes...i was watching him...he ended by saying he will know more once computer models get through tonite


Nowack also said he usually likes to catch the latest right before he sleeps. He was thinking a couple inches but it could be way more. Needs more model consistency or something like that. Thumbs Up

In the next hour or so we should know if this is a trend or mirage. I bet Dave will have more at 10.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

What's funny is how far out they are and how high amounts are. Usually when they are like this we get little or nothing or worse yet...... rain. Now when they say an inch or two a few days out we get several inches


----------



## OC&D

Well, I think it's time for a beer or four.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1739178 said:


> What's funny is how far out they are and how high amounts are. Usually when they are like this we get little or nothing or worse yet...... rain. Now when they say an inch or two a few days out we get several inches


True..........


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1739184 said:


> Well, I think it's time for a beer or four.


What took ya so long. Wild are on at 9:00.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Watching ted for the 2nd time. Still funny


----------



## wenzelosllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1738823 said:


> What these politicians don't f'ing get is you are just raising the bottom/base pay. EVERYTHING else will go up as well. Someone making min wage WON'T have more money and everyone else will have less. Here comes $8/gal milk.


There was guy on the radio this last weekend early in the morning that did a study with some of his colleagues from Berkeley or something like that that showed there's very little impact on overall prices based on a minimum wage increase. We are already subsidizing low income families through aid programs and the like.

I wish I could remember the guys name. I was in and out of the truck shoveling while it was on.


----------



## qualitycut

Well I may go snow blow my sidewalks wider than they are at a couple of my town homes tomorrow so we dont have to lift and throw the snow so high and far


----------



## qualitycut

wenzelosllc;1739194 said:


> There was guy on the radio this last weekend early in the morning that did a study with some of his colleagues from Berkeley or something like that that showed there's very little impact on overall prices based on a minimum wage increase. We are already subsidizing low income families through aid programs and the like.
> 
> I wish I could remember the guys name. I was in and out of the truck shoveling while it was on.


That's because they will just cut the workers hours


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1739193 said:


> Watching ted for the 2nd time. Still funny


I'm not sure that movie will ever not be funny.


----------



## MM&L

I have a commercial property in St. Paul I am looking for a sub for if anyone is interested.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

wenzelosllc;1739194 said:


> There was guy on the radio this last weekend early in the morning that did a study with some of his colleagues from Berkeley or something like that that showed there's very little impact on overall prices based on a minimum wage increase. We are already subsidizing low income families through aid programs and the like.
> 
> I wish I could remember the guys name. I was in and out of the truck shoveling while it was on.


I heard about a similar study years ago when it raised. I do remember everyone freaked out. Haven't heard much about this hike


----------



## cbservicesllc

NWS changed their tune... new weather story...

EDIT: got tiny pic to work


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1738278 said:


> Hamel-
> 
> Do you guys have ill will against the schools in your city?


Huh???????


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1738503 said:


> They couldn't at midnight.


I can only do so much. Can't hold their hand forever.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1738747 said:


> Darn city plow left you with a mess. :angry:


Wasn't me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1739206 said:


> NWS changed their tune... new weather story...
> 
> EDIT: got tiny pic to work


Son of a.......


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1738756 said:


> Got this one 7.5' wide.


I was waiting for that to happen. Thumbs Up


----------



## wenzelosllc

SSS Inc.;1739118 said:


> He looks really happy. Thats straight off the last NAM. (At 10:1 anyway) Should be closer to 15:1 I would think if not a little more.


He must get his kicks from terrorizing people with poor weather.


----------



## qualitycut

The nws hourly hasn't changed yet .06


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1739211 said:


> I can only do so much. Can't hold their hand forever.


Better hold their hands longer.


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;1738787 said:


> Does anyone know where to get the concrete blocks for building bins?


Try Eulls in St. Micheal. Or there use to be a place in Buffalo behing the McD's. CAn't remember the name of it.


----------



## wenzelosllc

qualitycut;1739197 said:


> That's because they will just cut the workers hours


I'll see if I can find the audio or study. I know raising the minimum wage isn't the worst thing; they don't tip in Europe, they just pay good wages and things aren't too overpriced there....besides gas, that's terrible.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1739224 said:


> Son of a.......


Looks fun huh? Hopefully one of the other two options doesn't happen or you'll get really upset.

How was the weather in Shakopee today? I be in the neighborhood tomorrow and hope my pipes didn't freeze.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1739235 said:


> Looks fun huh? Hopefully one of the other two options doesn't happen or you'll get really upset.
> 
> How was the weather in Shakopee today? I be in the neighborhood tomorrow and hope my pipes didn't freeze.


Cold, sunny, and breezy.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1739235 said:


> Looks fun huh? Hopefully one of the other two options doesn't happen or you'll get really upset.
> 
> How was the weather in Shakopee today? I be in the neighborhood tomorrow and hope my pipes didn't freeze.


And what would those be


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1739231 said:


> Better hold their hands longer.


They are your problem now. Well I will make it Zips.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS updated. I'm now at less than one and around one for Thursday.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1739250 said:


> They are your problem now. Well I will make it Zips.


I almost pushed one of them out of the engine this morning in the way every time I tried to do anything.


----------



## CityGuy

I show less than 1 for wed night and 1 for thursday on NWS.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1739253 said:


> I almost pushed one of them out of the engine this morning in the way every time I tried to do anything.


Nice. We use to not let them on the truck until after fire 1, unless it was a wf and then they came on the rescue more as a bottle person.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1739242 said:


> And what would those be


Go a couple inches either way.


----------



## CityGuy

Anyone heard of Whirlyball in MG? What is it?


----------



## SSS Inc.

I'm torn....State of the Union or Moonshiners???


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1739257 said:


> Nice. We use to not let them on the truck until after fire 1, unless it was a wf and then they came on the rescue more as a bottle person.


just a dryer fire but the truck had Chief 2, captain 1 and 2, safety officer and need a laborer.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1739266 said:


> I'm torn....State of the Union or Moonshiners???


Well if you want to listen to lies then state of the union. I know what my choice is and it;s not lies.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1739267 said:


> just a dryer fire but the truck had Chief 2, captain 1 and 2, safety officer and need a laborer.


Lots of chiefs and no indians.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1739261 said:


> Anyone heard of Whirlyball in MG? What is it?


You peaked my interest and I googled it.

What the heck is WhirlyBall?!? WhirlyBall is an extremely fun "sport" that combines basketball, hockey, lacrosse, and bumper-cars. That's right, bumper-cars. In WhirlyBall, two teams of 5 players use scoops to try to toss a ball through elevated backboards at opposite ends of an enclosed court (roughly the size of a basketball court) while driving specially designed bumper-cars.

Sounds like fun. I wonder if they have cup holders.


----------



## wenzelosllc

Hamelfire;1739261 said:


> Anyone heard of Whirlyball in MG? What is it?


Just looked it up. Looks pretty fun. Wouldn't mind giving it a try.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1739270 said:


> Well if you want to listen to lies then state of the union. I know what my choice is and it;s not lies.


I think you're right but sometimes I like to torture myself.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1739275 said:


> Lots of chiefs and no indians.


Don't worry captain 2 and safety officer where more then willing to enter the structure.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1739276 said:


> You peaked my interest and I googled it.
> 
> What the heck is WhirlyBall?!? WhirlyBall is an extremely fun "sport" that combines basketball, hockey, lacrosse, and bumper-cars. That's right, bumper-cars. In WhirlyBall, two teams of 5 players use scoops to try to toss a ball through elevated backboards at opposite ends of an enclosed court (roughly the size of a basketball court) while driving specially designed bumper-cars.
> 
> Sounds like fun. I wonder if they have cup holders.


I just did that too. Burn team fun night or drunk night, how ever you want to look at it.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1739285 said:


> Don't worry captain 2 and safety officer where more then willing to enter the structure.


Good to hear. Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

Well the NAM isn't backing down.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1739270 said:


> Well if you want to listen to lies then state of the union. I know what my choice is and it;s not lies.


Yea I will not be watching I'm already in a pissed of crabby mood don't need anymore help.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1739317 said:


> Well the NAM isn't backing down.


Lets go all in at 4 inches. Go big or go home.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1739321 said:


> Lets go all in at 4 inches. Go big or go home.


I'm game. Already supposed to haul snow Friday-Sunday. Might as well be a little more. If it happens and the timing is right we'll plow twice. payup Don't want to get ahead of myself though.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1739320 said:


> Yea I will not be watching I'm already in a pissed of crabby mood don't need anymore help.


I just tried again but he's back on global warming. Cold response from the audience.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1739334 said:


> I just tried again but he's back on global warming. Cold response from the audience.


I just fliped to it one minute and the remote went at the tv


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1739261 said:


> Anyone heard of Whirlyball in MG? What is it?


Dude... been there 5 times... its a blast! Bumper cars, basketball, and lacrosse all rolled into one... plus a well stocked bar between games... very fun when hammered!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1739339 said:


> I just fliped to it one minute and the remote went at the tv


Its tough but I feel like I should watch. These personal stories are really over the top.


----------



## wenzelosllc

SSS Inc.;1739334 said:


> I just tried again but he's back on global warming. Cold response from the audience.


I see what you did there...


----------



## SSS Inc.

wenzelosllc;1739356 said:


> I see what you did there...


I see what I did now too. :laughing: Sometimes a guy gets lucky.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Not watching. How many times has half of the room stood up and clapped so far?


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1739341 said:


> Dude... been there 5 times... its a blast! Bumper cars, basketball, and lacrosse all rolled into one... plus a well stocked bar between games... very fun when hammered!


I feel like I am missing out on something here.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1739367 said:


> Not watching. How many times has half of the room stood up and clapped so far?


About every 30 Seconds.

Edit: I can't do it anymore. Going to watch the Wild.


----------



## qualitycut

Uncle still isn't home a normal day its 45 min he's been stuck for about 9 hrs now and hasn't moved in 3. They only got an inch or two of snow. Kids are sleeping at school because busses and patents couldn't make it


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1739320 said:


> Yea I will not be watching I'm already in a pissed of crabby mood don't need anymore help.


Hahahahah.

Last year I damn near tore my tv off the stand!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1739409 said:


> Hahahahah.
> 
> Last year I damn near tore my tv off the stand!


The Wild are much more calming right now. I'm going back for more however.


----------



## skorum03

Drakeslayer;1739367 said:


> Not watching. How many times has half of the room stood up and clapped so far?


Thats the drinking game. Be hammered by 8:30


----------



## SSS Inc.

Its over. Back to the Wild.

Edit: GOALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1739375 said:


> I feel like I am missing out on something here.


Sure are... I was a little blah on it at first, but if anybody brings it up now I'm like "Let's go!"


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1739261 said:


> Anyone heard of Whirlyball in MG? What is it?


That place is awesome! It's hockey basketball lacrosse and bumper cars all in one. And beer!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Weather channel is saying less than one inch for Wednesday night and 1-2" for Thursday.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1739426 said:


> Sure are... I was a little blah on it at first, but if anybody brings it up now I'm like "Let's go!"


I have donated my fair share of my plowing money to there bar before each game. I'll never say no to going there


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1739440 said:


> Weather channel is saying less than one inch for Wednesday night and 1-2" for Thursday.


I've been watching the coverage on the weather channel for a little bit now and they keep referencing Mpls for temps, number of plows etc. Kinda funny.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1739409 said:


> Hahahahah.
> 
> Last year I damn near tore my tv off the stand!


That's why I don't watch it.


----------



## Camden

Ducks first line is killing us. Almost 100% offensive zone time when they're out there. Hard to watch.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1739447 said:


> I've been watching the coverage on the weather channel for a little bit now and they keep referencing Mpls for temps, number of plows etc. Kinda funny.


Ya it is....


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1739453 said:


> Ducks first line is killing us. Almost 100% offensive zone time when they're out there. Hard to watch.


Maybe we can finally do something on the powerplay.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dahl is now saying 1-3" metro, bad timing!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ian says an inch or so..... He's a moron though!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Kinda surprised he didn't talk more gun control...

The president... not Ian... although it would fit his non-weather discussion


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1739472 said:


> Kinda surprised he didn't talk more gun control...
> 
> The president... not Ian... although it would fit his non-weather discussion


Haha.

No guns at the polar plunge!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1739464 said:


> Dahl is now saying 1-3" metro, bad timing!





SnowGuy73;1739468 said:


> Ian says an inch or so..... He's a moron though!


The funny thing is nothing has changed since 5:00. New models/same numbers. All the numbers were more or less reinforced since then. This is good for me though. It usually works great when they jump on then jump off.


----------



## ryde307

This one time I am hoping no snow. I am leaving out of town tomorrow and have a full night of hauling scheduled for the guys.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goal! .


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1739478 said:


> The funny thing is nothing has changed since 5:00. New models/same numbers. All the numbers were more or less reinforced since then. This is good for me though. It usually works great when they jump on then jump off.


Ya, I don't know what to tell you.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1739440 said:


> Weather channel is saying less than one inch for Wednesday night and 1-2" for Thursday.


Same here. But their general map shows 2-4.


----------



## qualitycut

1.6 on the hourly nws


----------



## Camden

Loving the Wild right now!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1739490 said:


> Loving the Wild right now!


Me too except we are shorthanded now. :realmad:


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1739491 said:


> Me too except we are shorthanded now. :realmad:


That was a phenomenal PK! I'm pretty jacked up right now, this game is awesome so far.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1739489 said:


> 1.6 on the hourly nws


Mine too...


----------



## CityGuy

Dahl shows 1-3 over metro.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Dahl shows 4-5 for here maybe 6 towards Rochester


----------



## CityGuy

Bel Has no totals just a slow snowy commute


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1739495 said:


> That was a phenomenal PK! I'm pretty jacked up right now, this game is awesome so far.


Great game. Awesome kill of the penalty. I hope they keep the momentum going.

***Powerplay.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Ch. 9 said dusting maybe 1"

 nobody's the same, whats new


----------



## Camden

It should be 6-2


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1739503 said:


> Great game. Awesome kill of the penalty. I hope they keep the momentum going.
> 
> ***Powerplay.


Thought that one was goin' in!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1739506 said:


> It should be 6-2


How many times are we going to hit the post??


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1739508 said:


> How many times are we going to hit the post??


At this rate about 10


----------



## CityGuy

Anyone catch channel 4?


----------



## SSS Inc.

NorthernProServ;1739504 said:


> Ch. 9 said dusting maybe 1"
> 
> nobody's the same, whats new


3.1" at the airport. That's my official guess. :waving:


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1739508 said:


> How many times are we going to hit the post??


They're snake bitten it seems.

Why isn't Parise shooting on PP? Way too passive imo.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1739512 said:


> 3.1" at the airport. That's my official guess. :waving:


I'm going with 2.2".


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1739512 said:


> 3.1" at the airport. That's my official guess. :waving:


So 2.1 everywhere else


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1739511 said:



> Anyone catch channel 4?


Nope, I find that channel to be nearly unwatchable.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1739518 said:


> Nope, I find that channel to be nearly unwatchable.


I hope you watch traffic in the morning?


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1739499 said:


> Dahl shows 4-5 for here maybe 6 towards Rochester


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1739519 said:


> I hope you watch traffic in the morning?


On number 9!


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;1739520 said:


>


Have fun with all that!


----------



## Drakeslayer

Amelia is easy to watch.


----------



## banonea

I think I better go push a few piles back tomorrow.......


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1739517 said:


> So 2.1 everywhere else


You and snow are going to get 4". Jim is going to get 5" and Banonea is going to get 5.6". Lwnmwr will get 19" and Green, Bedazzled and CB will get 2.8". Unit will get .......... and Camden will get nothing.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1739523 said:


> Amelia is easy to watch.


I think you need high definition!


----------



## banonea

SnowGuy73;1739522 said:


> Have fun with all that!


might need to think about putting the third truck out there....


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1739526 said:


> You and snow are going to get 4". Jim is going to get 5" and Banonea is going to get 5.6". Lwnmwr will get 19" and Green, Bedazzled and CB will get 2.8". Unit will get .......... and Camden will get nothing.


Now I know it will happen, SSS said so


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1739526 said:


> You and snow are going to get 4". Jim is going to get 5" and Banonea is going to get 5.6". Lwnmwr will get 19" and Green, Bedazzled and CB will get 2.8". Unit will get .......... and Camden will get nothing.


Is that what your snow o meter is telling you Ian Jr. ?

Haha.


----------



## NorthernProServ

banonea;1739524 said:


> I think I better go push a few piles back tomorrow.......


X2 that's what i'm doing tomorrow!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1739526 said:


> You and snow are going to get 4". Jim is going to get 5" and Banonea is going to get 5.6". Lwnmwr will get 19" and Green, Bedazzled and CB will get 2.8". Unit will get .......... and Camden will get nothing.


Well you said at the airport and they are always off so I took an inch off. I think I finally found a shoveler so I'm game


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1739521 said:


> On number 9!


Nat shows more leg then Kelsy. JMO


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1739530 said:


> Is that what your snow o meter is telling you Ian Jr. ?
> 
> Haha.


I have totals taped to darts and a board with all your names on it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

My thumbs hurt!

I'm off to bed..


----------



## banonea

I trust the forecast on here more than on any news anyware


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1739536 said:


> I have totals taped to darts and a board with all your names on it.


Nice!........


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1739518 said:


> Nope, I find that channel to be nearly unwatchable.


Just have to put it on mute...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1739535 said:


> Nat shows more leg then Kelsy. JMO


Kelsey is better looking, I think.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1739540 said:


> Just have to put it on mute...


That's about it too, but nothing to look at over there either.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1739536 said:


> I have totals taped to darts and a board with all your names on it.


Nice... thanks for 2.8! :waving:


----------



## Drakeslayer

SnowGuy73;1739527 said:


> I think you need high definition!


I have it but I also have a light switch.


----------



## Camden

I plowed Friday, Saturday and Sunday while attempting to recover from strep throat. I wouldn't mind sitting this week out, I'm still not close to 100%.


----------



## 09Daxman

Wild are up 2 to 1 at the end of 2. Man I wish I had cable or something to watch the wild games!


----------



## Camden

09Daxman;1739547 said:


> Wild are up 2 to 1 at the end of 2. Man I wish I had cable or something to watch the wild games!


Not to rub it in but you're missing one of their better efforts of the season. They should be up by more than a goal but it is what it is.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Tom Chorske graduated with my brother. Mpls native.


----------



## CityGuy

09Daxman;1739547 said:


> Wild are up 2 to 1 at the end of 2. Man I wish I had cable or something to watch the wild games!


Can't you stream in online somewhere?


----------



## 09Daxman

No idea if I can or not. Just been trying to follow it on my nhl app


----------



## Drakeslayer

09Daxman;1739547 said:


> Wild are up 2 to 1 at the end of 2. Man I wish I had cable or something to watch the wild games!


Buffalo Wild Wings!


----------



## CityGuy

Here you go 09/

Its a little slower than on tv by 3-5 seconds.

http://cricfree.tv/live/live_sports_streaming/minnesota_wild_vs_anaheim_ducks/1617


----------



## CityGuy

Goal..........................


----------



## cbservicesllc

Goal!!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Goal.......................


----------



## cbservicesllc

Goal! 4-1 baby!


----------



## CityGuy

4-1 wild............


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1739569 said:


> Goal.......................


I know there's a character minimum but be a little excited man!


----------



## Drakeslayer

Is Nowack sleeping?


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1739573 said:


> I know there's a character minimum but be a little excited man!


Love the wild. Played until high school. Felt betrayed when the stars left but love the wild now.


----------



## Buff89

Goal!..............


----------



## BossPlow614

Now only 5,037 posts behind Canada.

Edit: 5,033. You guys better get going!


----------



## CityGuy

And they score. Shi&. 4-2


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1739577 said:


> Now only 5,037 posts behind Canada.
> 
> Edit: 5,033. You guys better get going!


I am doing my best.


----------



## Camden

If the Ducks make it 4-3 I don't like our chances of hanging on. Stupid Rupp, totally unnecessary penalty.


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1739577 said:


> Now only 5,037 posts behind Canada.
> 
> Edit: 5,033. You guys better get going!


If you would post a little more on friday and saturday nights it would help.


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1739584 said:


> If the Ducks make it 4-3 I don't like our chances of hanging on. Stupid Rupp, totally unnecessary penalty.


Agreed.

How many posts can be hit between the 2 teams?


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1739577 said:


> Now only 5,037 posts behind Canada.
> 
> Edit: 5,033. You guys better get going!


At the rate were going we just may catch them in time for spring.


----------



## Camden

BossPlow614;1739577 said:


> Now only 5,037 posts behind Canada.
> 
> Edit: 5,033. You guys better get going!


We'll pass them up before the month is over.


----------



## BossPlow614

Camden;1739590 said:


> We'll pass them up before the month is over.


By the end of January?


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1739585 said:


> If you would post a little more on friday and saturday nights it would help.


Hahah. Yeah right


----------



## CityGuy

I do believe the ducks are done.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Good win Wild


----------



## Camden

BossPlow614;1739591 said:


> By the end of January?


A well rested Lawnmowerdude can single handedly cut our deficit in half.


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;1739600 said:


> Good win Wild


Incredible job! I'm starting to believe in these guys again.


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1739602 said:


> A well rested Lawnmowerdude can single handedly cut our deficit in half.


As long as there is no snow to push.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Anyone know a good price on an 8' containment for a skid?


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1739608 said:


> Anyone know a good price on an 8' containment for a skid?


I know someone who had a 8 ft protech for $1,000 I can see of he still has it.


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1739526 said:


> You and snow are going to get 4". Jim is going to get 5" and Banonea is going to get 5.6". Lwnmwr will get 19" and Green, Bedazzled and CB will get 2.8". Unit will get .......... and Camden will get nothing.


2.8 works perfect. Everything gets done so there's no uncertainty & its hard on equipment both man & machine!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1739610 said:


> I know someone who had a 8 ft protech for $1,000 I can see of he still has it.


Had a good price on a 10'. Haven't seen it on CL so the guy must be using it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1739605 said:


> As long as there is no snow to push.


Going to be a couple of days before I do more pushbacks.

Got the cable on order. Invoicing today, plowing tonight, cable is going to be overnighted in, should be back to working Friday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

-7, breezy, clear. 

05:18


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Not really sure why I'm awake already, other than I passed out about 5 last night playing Madden with the 8 year old. It was 14/14 with 4 minutes left in the 4th.

My 8 year old had scored 14 unanswered points with the Broncos against the Vikings. The Bronco defense had been giving up mad yards to Peterson on the end around, but Peterson had been getting tired.

Cassel was out with a broken wrist, Felt on had a torn labrum so he was out. A tough tough game.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm down again on accu, 1.09" total.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm up on NWS, around an inch tonight and 1-2" tomorrow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Accu has me at .5", NWS has me at .5". Problem is, both were less than that last week when we received 4".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

And the snow on Sunday was supposed to take all day, when it was done by 5 am.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1739652 said:


> Accu has me at .5", NWS has me at .5". Problem is, both were less than that last week when we received 4".


Same here, as far as last week.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sven shows 2.3".


----------



## SnowGuy73

Marler is still saying a dash. A dash is 1-3".


----------



## SnowGuy73

Mike on 4 says 2-4".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

As long as it comes in the "late" morning commute. Not "early" (3-4 am) morning commute.

Most of my stuff says mainly after 5 am until about 10 am.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Weather channel is now at less than 1" and around 1".


----------



## SnowGuy73

Barlow says 1-3" metro, 4-5" south of metro.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.bringmethenews.com/2014/01/27/kstp-moves-meteorologist-ken-barlow-to-mornings/


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1739679 said:


> http://www.bringmethenews.com/2014/01/27/kstp-moves-meteorologist-ken-barlow-to-mornings/


I said that yesterday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1739681 said:


> I said that yesterday.


I know.... Just wanted to act like I wasn't keeping up after sleeping for 12 hours..... And post weather related stuff in the weather thread.


----------



## TKLAWN

Lwnmwrman must have been napping.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Maybe his bipolar medicine works better in the morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1739684 said:


> Lwnmwrman must have been napping.


I was. Waiting for the wife to get the oldest up for school so I can spread out in the bed and go back to sleep.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Called around yesterday for the cable I broke on the tractor.

Lano in Anoka was $65. My local dealer $112.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1739682 said:


> I know.... Just wanted to act like I wasn't keeping up after sleeping for 12 hours..... And post weather related stuff in the weather thread.


Haha.

I wonder where the hammer ended up at?


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1739687 said:


> Called around yesterday for the cable I broke on the tractor.
> 
> Lano in Anoka was $65. My local dealer $112.


Assuming your driving to anoka today!


----------



## TKLAWN

Still cold -6 not sure if we are going to make it to 25.


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1739690 said:


> Still cold -6 not sure if we are going to make it to 25.


I sure hope we do....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

When did tousley ford become autonation ford?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1739691 said:


>


Same as Sunday, but it was all done by 5 am and generally 50% more than what was forecast.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1739697 said:


> Same as Sunday, but it was all done by 5 am and generally 50% more than what was forecast.


Or in my case, less than an inch turned into 4", 400% increase.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1739697 said:


> Same as Sunday, but it was all done by 5 am and generally 50% more than what was forecast.


I'd rather have it not done by 05:00, more like have it start at 05:00.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1739698 said:


> Or in my case, less than an inch turned into 4", 400% increase.


Been a few of those this season.


----------



## SnowGuy73

50 days until spring.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1739700 said:


> I'd rather have it not done by 05:00, more like have it start at 05:00.


Correct. Can we get ONE mid morning snowfall?


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1739704 said:


> Correct. Can we get ONE mid morning snowfall?


We really haven't even had an evening snowfall either. Where it snows at like 19:00 and done by 22:00/23:00.

Those are the best.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1739706 said:


> We really haven't even had an evening snowfall either. Where it snows at like 19:00 and done by 22:00/23:00.
> 
> Those are the best.


Or a daytime. I'm sure we have, but it's the 4-5 am end times that stand out.

At least it's getting light out before 7 am now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I was 1/2 asleep when I started looking at the phone. One of the first posts was Dahl saying 4" (from the other day but didn't look at the date).

Then quickly flipped over to NWS's weather story and the top left box said "greatest probability of 4"+. I woke up quick.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1739709 said:


> I was 1/2 asleep when I started looking at the phone. One of the first posts was Dahl saying 4" (from the other day but didn't look at the date).
> 
> Then quickly flipped over to NWS's weather story and the top left box said "greatest probability of 4"+. I woke up quick.


Been there before.


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Mike on 4 now just said a solid 2-4" for the metro with 6" south.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I think I will just tell my guys it's going to snow, be prepared.

Last weekend I said we would go out Sunday afternoon. We were forecast 1.5" total through Sunday. 

Then 6 pm the snow is changed to start at 10, but no more on the totals, and last all day.

Finally roll out of bed at 2:30 am, see 3", and scramble.

I'll just be reactionary. Prepared, but reactionary this time around.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1739740 said:


> Mike on 4 now just said a solid 2-4" for the metro with 6" south.


Keep it moving south!


----------



## +plowguy

Looks like 1 more plow for the month! That $ falling from the sky has been great this year. I'll take 2-4" snowfalls any day. We've been hauling snow any chance we get so this month has been great! Here's to a profitable February! payup


----------



## OC&D

Well here we go again. I really hope it at least gets into the 20's today.


----------



## wenzelosllc

LwnmwrMan22;1739693 said:


> When did tousley ford become autonation ford?


This last summer I believe. Tousley got bought out. Personally I would prefer them to be local instead of some giant dealership.


----------



## qualitycut

Kelsey is looking good in the fly


----------



## IDST

LwnmwrMan22;1739693 said:


> When did tousley ford become autonation ford?


Autonation bought tousley out 6-7 years ago. just did the name change


----------



## OC&D

wenzelosllc;1739761 said:


> This last summer I believe. Tousley got bought out. Personally I would prefer them to be local instead of some giant dealership.


Actually Autonation bought them out several years ago, they just finally decided to change the name. My brother-in-law managed the quick lane up until a few weeks ago.


----------



## Greenery

Polaris- ill be out riding today in the St Mike/ Buffalo area today. If you dont have anyone to ride with let me know.


----------



## wenzelosllc

OC&D;1739778 said:


> Actually Autonation bought them out several years ago, they just finally decided to change the name. My brother-in-law managed the quick lane up until a few weeks ago.


Never knew that. Interesting that they finally decided to change the name. I know they had issues with the city trying to get that done. The story makes more sense to me now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Nevermind. Facebook putting yesterday's posts before today's posts makes me think I'm going nuts.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Mr. Dee is on board as well.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1739808 said:


> Nevermind. Facebook putting yesterday's posts before today's posts makes me think I'm going nuts.


Think your seeing things, they all show snow that I see, just looked after you posted.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1739808 said:


> Nevermind. Facebook putting yesterday's posts before today's posts makes me think I'm going nuts.


It does say something about updating the map. I think snoguy questioned them?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yup....


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1739816 said:


> It does say something about updating the map. I think snoguy questioned them?


Yes, he did.


----------



## SnowGuy73

John Dee goes opposite of what NWS is saying.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Couple of things. The NWS change was they wrote most snow SW instead of SE. The post I was referring to was Facebook put up yesterday's weather story in the middle of my other FB postings, and without looking at the DATE it said 7:09, in order with the rest.

I went back and looked and it said yesterday.

Next thing, been digging around and I think I've come up with where SSS is getting his models from.

Any who....I could be wrong, but the GFS is VERY close to the metro now with .2-.3" of precip, so a 20:1 means 4-6" of snow.

Am I right SSS??


----------



## TKLAWN

Accuweather is around an inch from 3am to 8am.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/displayMod.php?var=gfs_sfc_prcp&loop=loopall&hours=

About the 30-36 hour mark?


----------



## Greenery

4-6 inches. Heck yeah! You just made my day.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My accu is down to 1/4".


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1739833 said:


> My accu is down to 1/4".


1.09" here...


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1739829 said:


> http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/displayMod.php?var=gfs_sfc_prcp&loop=loopall&hours=
> 
> About the 30-36 hour mark?


Stop it!

Cool link though.


----------



## qualitycut

Nws I'm at 2.3 hourly.


----------



## qualitycut

Shows 2am-11am


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1739847 said:


> Shows 2am-11am


I'm 1.2" total from midnight to noon for Stacy.


----------



## qualitycut

People are such idiots , finally thought I found a shoveler, he's available when ever makes his own hours and lived close. Just texted him and told him about snow tomorrow and says I can start till the 12 very grueling schedule right now, I probably should have mentioned that before


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1739849 said:


> I'm 1.2" total from midnight to noon for Stacy.


Lucky you!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1739846 said:


> Nws I'm at 2.3 hourly.


Same here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1739849 said:


> I'm 1.2" total from midnight to noon for Stacy.


No, my wife's name is not Stacy. Although my wife would be happier with.. oh... hell... nevermind.....


----------



## MM&L

Off topic, Does anyone have a collection agency they have had good luck with?


----------



## qualitycut

MM&L;1739856 said:


> Off topic, Does anyone have a collection agency they have had good luck with?


I just went and filed at court the other day.


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1739867 said:


>


I wouldn't doubt we'll have snow into April if this picture is correct.


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1739872 said:


> I wouldn't doubt we'll have snow into April if this picture is correct.


Kind of looking that way.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1739872 said:


> I wouldn't doubt we'll have snow into May if this picture is correct.


Corrected your typo.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1739876 said:


> Corrected your typo.


F that sh!t!! It better be one hot summer to make up for it!

A couple days ago sss mentioned this winter is like 2010-2011, I remember summer 2011 being very hot & humid! Lets hope it happens.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1739867 said:


>


I really hope that doesnt come true...


----------



## cbservicesllc

I see NWS doesnt like to answer questions when they get called out on FB


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1739882 said:


> I really hope that doesnt come true...


You and I both.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1739896 said:


> I see NWS doesnt like to answer questions when they get called out on FB


What happened now?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1739827 said:


> Couple of things. The NWS change was they wrote most snow SW instead of SE. The post I was referring to was Facebook put up yesterday's weather story in the middle of my other FB postings, and without looking at the DATE it said 7:09, in order with the rest.
> 
> I went back and looked and it said yesterday.
> 
> Next thing, been digging around and I think I've come up with where SSS is getting his models from.
> 
> Any who....I could be wrong, but the GFS is VERY close to the metro now with .2-.3" of precip, so a 20:1 means 4-6" of snow.
> 
> Am I right SSS??


Correct. At the airport gfs is at .20. Nam is at .24. *Nws*eluded in the discussion that they may have to alter their totals up to the 5" mark but wanted to wait for the next shift to come in and review.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1739901 said:


> What happened now?


Some Jeremy guy asked why all the snow went NE instead of SW like they forecasted on the last event


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1739913 said:


> Some Jeremy guy asked why all the snow went NE instead of SW like they forecasted on the last event


Hahahahah!


----------



## BossPlow614

Has anyone seen the pics of the ATL traffic jams from the snow/ice? Crazy. Id be pissed if I was stuck in that mess.


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1739920 said:


> Has anyone seen the pics of the ATL traffic jams from the snow/ice? Crazy. Id be pissed if I was stuck in that mess.


Was that where they kept kids overnight at schools because it "wasn't safe" for buses to travel?


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1739924 said:


> Was that where they kept kids overnight at schools because it "wasn't safe" for buses to travel?


I think it was because the roads were gridlocked and they can't get through.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1739920 said:


> Has anyone seen the pics of the ATL traffic jams from the snow/ice? Crazy. Id be pissed if I was stuck in that mess.


Took my uncle 19 hrs to travel what normally takes 45 min left 130 yesterday afternoon and got home at 430am


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1739926 said:


> I think it was because the roads were gridlocked and they can't get through.


What a joke... at least when the next ice age comes, we'll have the upper hand


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1739930 said:


> Took my uncle 19 hrs to travel what normally takes 45 min left 130 yesterday afternoon and got home at 430am


Oh my god.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1739913 said:


> Some Jeremy guy asked why all the snow went NE instead of SW like they forecasted on the last event


 Not sure who that was??

Pretty sure the comment was more "is the snow going to stay SE this time or the majority end up NE like last Sunday?"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1739926 said:


> I think it was because the roads were gridlocked and they can't get through.


People ran out of gas and left vehicles right there and started walking.

People couldn't get to them.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1739940 said:


> People ran out of gas and left vehicles right there and started walking.
> 
> People couldn't get to them.


They also showed cars on flat parts of freeways that would just spin their tires because of the ice. They couldn't move once they stopped.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1739941 said:


> They also showed cars on flat parts of freeways that would just spin their tires because of the ice. They couldn't move once they stopped.


They said once the snow started virtually everyone left their office at the same time and plugged all the roads.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1739933 said:


> Oh my god.....


He's from mn and was transferred there a couple years ago so he couldnt believe it was bot happy


----------



## qualitycut

Well picked my truck up from Ford and what do ya know everything worked fine. Happena everytime


----------



## unit28

BossPlow614;1739879 said:


> F that sh!t!! It better be one hot summer to make up for it!
> 
> A couple days ago sss mentioned this winter is like 2010-2011, I remember summer 2011 being very hot & humid! Lets hope it happens.


Plenty of work for irrigation
And fungicide apps.


----------



## CleanCutL&S

Anyone know where I could find a list of the snow accumulation amounts by date? Thanks,


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CleanCutL&S;1739949 said:


> Anyone know where I could find a list of the snow accumulation amounts by date? Thanks,


2", every four days. Easy peezy.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1739930 said:


> Took my uncle 19 hrs to travel what normally takes 45 min left 130 yesterday afternoon and got home at 430am


How many bars did he stop at? I would have gave up and got a hotel or slept I the truck. I can't stand sitting in traffic let alone for 19 hours


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1739964 said:


> How many bars did he stop at? I would have gave up and got a hotel or slept I the truck. I can't stand sitting in traffic let alone for 19 hours


I wonder what my plowing route would have turned into???


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1739968 said:


> I wonder what my plowing route would have turned into???


You'd be ramming people's cars with your plow to get through because its going to be in the 70s by the weekend & your money will disappear right before your eyes! :laughing:


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1739968 said:


> I wonder what my plowing route would have turned into???


Just put it in v and run down the middle of the road


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1739971 said:


> You'd be ramming people's cars with your plow to get through because its going to be in the 70s by the weekend & your money will disappear right before your eyes! :laughing:


Opposite. I would tell all of my customers it's going to melt, deal with it for 2 days.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1739973 said:


> Opposite. I would tell all of my customers it's going to melt, deal with it for 2 days.


You could probably make more money giving the stranded people rides then plowing anyway. Stuck in a car for 12 hours I bet they would pay a premium price for a way out.


----------



## qualitycut

You guys that use 1.5 triggers how many plows you figure?


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1739964 said:


> How many bars did he stop at? I would have gave up and got a hotel or slept I the truck. I can't stand sitting in traffic let alone for 19 hours


Hotels were full, he pulled over and slept fir a bit. If you had a truck you think you could have took the ditch home.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1739976 said:


> You guys that use 1.5 triggers how many plows you figure?


15 on the old ones. 18 on the ones that have been "upgraded" 20 on the new ones that are going out.

Look at the 10 year average and it's going up.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1739982 said:


> 15 on the old ones. 18 on the ones that have been "upgraded" 20 on the new ones that are going out.
> 
> Look at the 10 year average and it's going up.


K thanks, I was thinking around 17-18.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1739985 said:


> K thanks, I was thinking around 17-18.


It's a solid number.


----------



## SSS Inc.

We do 18 as well.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1739938 said:


> Not sure who that was??
> 
> Pretty sure the comment was more "is the snow going to stay SE this time or the majority end up NE like last Sunday?"


Yeah something like that...


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1739976 said:


> You guys that use 1.5 triggers how many plows you figure?


How about 1 inch? 30? Thats what I was using...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

For 1" I used to use 20. Those are going to 23-25. 

If you think about it, most times when there's 1", there's 1.5.

If you were to go to 1/2" trigger, I would be about 30.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

At least our snow is still in Montana.

Usually by now it would be showing up this side of Bismark ND.

Plus it's coming in more westerly, instead of diving SE. I would imagine it will be slightly wetter, a warmer snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Also, I now have a "mainly after 5 am" for tonight, which is odd, since 4 am is usually the cutoff for Night / Day with NWS, and a "mainly before 9 am" for tomorrow morning.

1.5" from 5-9 am. 

Perfect.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1740012 said:


> At least our snow is still in Montana.
> 
> Usually by now it would be showing up this side of Bismark ND.
> 
> Plus it's coming in more westerly, instead of diving SE. I would imagine it will be slightly wetter, a warmer snow.


That is what Mike on ch 4 mentioned. In between the fluffy Alberta clipper powder & heavy wet March snow.


----------



## Groundforcemn

landslayerguy, why you worry so much?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Mines still the same.....for now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Groundforcemn;1740022 said:


> landslayerguy, why you worry so much?


How about you and 1/2 the other Ford drivers here worry about getting your hub seals fixed before the snow tonight (tomorrow)??


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1740028 said:


> How about you and 1/2 the other Ford drivers here worry about getting your hub seals fixed before the snow tonight (tomorrow)??


No need to fix it right away we can still lock them in lol.

Did your diesel start yet so you can get your blade for tonight?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1740029 said:


> No need to fix it right away we can still lock them in lol.
> 
> Did your diesel start yet so you can get your blade for tonight?


Diesel started, blade is on.
Headed out the door to plow another landfill.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Before.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

After.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dahl just said a general 1-3" between 3 and 9 am with southern suburbs pushing 4".

Mankato / Rochester between 5-6".

Heavy and quick snow.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Like last Friday


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yep, plus NWS is moving totals up now, just like last weekend.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Why do we see the pattern but forecasters don't?


----------



## wenzelosllc

LwnmwrMan22;1740092 said:


> Why do we see the pattern but forecasters don't?


Because they're not paid to do that. If they give the right Info, people don't need to keep watching and you can't sell advertising.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1740090 said:


> Yep, plus NWS is moving totals up now, just like last weekend.


Actually mine went down a half inch


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

wenzelosllc;1740097 said:


> Because they're not paid to do that. If they give the right Info, people don't need to keep watching and you can't sell advertising.


NWS doesn't sell advertising. I would think the more often they are wrong, the less people would watch.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1740099 said:


> Actually mine went down a half inch


Second shift thinks the storm is moving even more north.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dahl also said the snow was in SD. Looking at the radar, it's still in the middle of Montana.


----------



## qualitycut

2.6 between 2am and 2 pm heaviest from 5am-9am yippe!


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1740105 said:


> 2.6 between 2am and 2 pm heaviest from 5am-9am yippe!


Could be worse... could end at 6AM


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1740119 said:


> Could be worse... could end at 6AM


Yea either way sucks. These earley morning snows are going to give me an ulcer one of these days


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1740119 said:


> Could be worse... could end at 6AM


Guarantee it will.

If you haven't noticed, NWS is usually 3-6 hours late on end time.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS has me up to 1-3" tomorrow now.


----------



## qualitycut

Well that sucked, went outside with socks and sandels and got locked out and had to walk around front through about 3 ft of snow. The gf always locks the bottom lock and you can still open from inside.


----------



## qualitycut

Dahl just said 1-3 after 3am and 1 more during commute.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Would be nice for a good 3-4" in the north metro. Going to push back piles starting at 5pm. Hope to get this done before the snow starts and drop the bobcat off!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So if you go look at the Northern Rockies radar....

http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/northrockies_loop.php

You can see how the snow is developing as the moisture is riding over the mountains and coming down the east side.

Still in Montana, not really close to the Dakotas. Usually by now, for a 3 am start, our snow would be entering Bismark / Fargo / Devils Lake area.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hey lwnmwr, Have you seen the RAP yet? Its dead even with the latest NAM as far out as it goes but the NAM has another .08" after that. 

NAM at .35" 5-6"??? 
NWS at .16" and 2.5"
GFS at about .25" 4"????


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1740105 said:


> 2.6 between 2am and 2 pm heaviest from 5am-9am yippe!


Seems about right on the timing. Looks like 4-9 to me with it pretty much completely gone by 10 a.m. , nws is about the only one dragging it out. Very fast and quick to add up.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1740165 said:


> Seems about right on the timing. Looks like 4-9 to me with it pretty much completely gone by 10 a.m. , nws is about the only one dragging it out. Very fast and quick to add up.


What you think for totalso


----------



## CityGuy

Thought SSS and Quality would like this


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1740160 said:


> Hey lwnmwr, Have you seen the RAP yet? Its dead even with the latest NAM as far out as it goes but the NAM has another .08" after that.
> 
> NAM at .35" 5-6"???
> NWS at .16" and 2.5"
> GFS at about .25" 4"????


Hey SSS, didn't you see I was out plowing landfills? Had pictures and everything!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1740170 said:


> What you think for totalso


read his post right before that. 5".


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1740172 said:


> Thought SSS and Quality would like this


Haha I seen that on facebook pretty good


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1740178 said:


> read his post right before that. 5".


I thought he was saying what everyone else said, not what he thought


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1740160 said:


> Hey lwnmwr, Have you seen the RAP yet? Its dead even with the latest NAM as far out as it goes but the NAM has another .08" after that.
> 
> NAM at .35" 5-6"???
> NWS at .16" and 2.5"
> GFS at about .25" 4"????


Um, the last RAP, 3 hour accumulation total.... we're screwed. Seriously.

If this holds true?? .5" of recip about 20 miles SW of downtown proper?

Valid for 1400z for 8 am Thursday morning?

The entire metro is covered in .35" of precip.

Even at a wet 10:1 ratio that's 3.5-5" of snow. I would rather push a 20:1 ratio than a 10:1. Hopefully it's a 2:1 ratio??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1740181 said:


> I thought he was saying what everyone else said, not what he thought


He was saying what the models are showing. That's what he thinks.


----------



## qualitycut

Down to 2.5....


----------



## unit28

GEM

NWS mention it?


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1740195 said:


> GEM
> 
> NWS mention it?


What's your prediction for st Paul?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1740195 said:


> GEM
> 
> NWS mention it?


Didn't specifically mention it on anything I've seen.

Pretty much shows what they are forecasting on their forecast discussion thread though.

1-2" north. 2-3" south.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1740200 said:


> Didn't specifically mention it on anything I've seen.
> 
> Pretty much shows what they are forecasting on their forecast discussion thread though.
> 
> 1-2" north. 2-3" south.


I'll take 1-2... even SSS's 2.8 I'll take


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1740207 said:


> I'll take 1-2... even SSS's 2.8 I'll take


I don't mind 2 or so I dont need 4 no room for snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1740210 said:


> I don't mind 2 or so I dont need 4 no room for snow.


If it stays a 6-9 am snowfall, and stays under 2", I'm okay.

More than that, and we need to do drive lanes, which go slower than slow during the day.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1740212 said:


> If it stays a 6-9 am snowfall, and stays under 2", I'm okay.
> 
> More than that, and we need to do drive lanes, which go slower than slow during the day.


The amount of snow during the snows this year have been great, the timing horse****.

These morning snows add a good two hours to my route


----------



## qualitycut

And I still haven't found a shoveler, i had 13 responses and so far 6 of them can't the others couldn't put a sentence together so.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1740212 said:


> If it stays a 6-9 am snowfall, and stays under 2", I'm okay.
> 
> More than that, and we need to do drive lanes, which go slower than slow during the day.


we'll have an inch plus by 6am
4am looks like 3/4 inch

2-2.5" st paul................................................................................
we're starting out wih more RH
last time was under 50% then only went to 70%


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1740222 said:


> we'll have an inch plus by 6am
> 4am looks like 3/4 inch
> 
> 2-2.5"
> we're starting out wih more RH
> last time was under 50% then only went to 70%


2-2.5 was that for my question


----------



## CleanCutL&S

The Atlanta mayor was just talking about how they were much more prepared then the 2011 storm and have 30 sand trucks. Then they show a fleet of 3500 pickups with Meyer vbox s


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CleanCutL&S;1740255 said:


> The Atlanta mayor was just talking about how they were much more prepared then the 2011 storm and have 30 sand trucks. Then they show a fleet of 3500 pickups with Meyer vbox s


They also blamed NWS because NWS forecast the storm was to go more south.

Boy, do I relate!!!! :laughing::crying:


----------



## qualitycut

CleanCutL&S;1740255 said:


> The Atlanta mayor was just talking about how they were much more prepared then the 2011 storm and have 30 sand trucks. Then they show a fleet of 3500 pickups with Meyer vbox s


Last night they showed a police escort for a a salt truck in Louisiana lol


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ok.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1740284 said:


> Ok.....


Is he standing in the river? He's so cool.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1740284 said:


> Ok.....


Your going to end up with 4-5 they said


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1740293 said:


> Your going to end up with 4-5 they said


Just snowguy right? :laughing::laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1740293 said:


> Your going to end up with 4-5 they said


If that's what "they said" I'm not worried...... Haven't been right all season, why start now!


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1740218 said:


> And I still haven't found a shoveler, i had 13 responses and so far 6 of them can't the others couldn't put a sentence together so.


Don't half to talk to run a shovel. ......lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1740284 said:


> Ok.....


Why didn't you post a pic of him standing in front of the snow-o-meter, showing 3" for the heart of the cities, with 1.9" for Rochester, then him saying the majority of snow south of the cities where 2-4" will occur?


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1740317 said:


> Why didn't you post a pic of him standing in front of the snow-o-meter, showing 3" for the heart of the cities, with 1.9" for Rochester, then him saying the majority of snow south of the cities where 2-4" will occur?


Didn't catch that one.

I'm hoping this is the case so that we can work tomorrow night.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Accu still has .45" total for me.


----------



## CityGuy

I am dreading having to try and plow during rush hour.


----------



## qualitycut

Just stole a plows customer. They couldn't get past the payment part so they used the old fashion Google


----------



## unit28

Models have shifted the region of heaviest snow northward quite a
bit with the late afternoon runs...and most of the short term
reliable ones are showing high impact snows thursday morning. The
snow will arrive between 09-12z and quickly become moderate or
heavy during the morning commute


//.........../?


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;1740347 said:


> Models have shifted the region of heaviest snow northward quite a
> bit with the late afternoon runs...and most of the short term
> reliable ones are showing high impact snows thursday morning. The
> snow will arrive between 09-12z and quickly become moderate or
> heavy during the morning commute


time translation?


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1740347 said:


> Models have shifted the region of heaviest snow northward quite a
> bit with the late afternoon runs...and most of the short term
> reliable ones are showing high impact snows thursday morning. The
> snow will arrive between 09-12z and quickly become moderate or
> heavy during the morning commute
> 
> //.........../?


How far north ?


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1740352 said:


> How far north ?


Hopefully Stacy Cambridge


----------



## unit28

330am

comes early.......

slows down gains qpf
maybe it will melt tomorrow?


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;1740352 said:


> How far north ?


wherever KMPX is

I don't know MN that well.

That's from aviation.
some met gen models are over .35qpf


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1740356 said:


> Hopefully Stacy Cambridge


Don't get excited guys. It more or less what I already posted for possible totals. Those were the noon runs. If anything we might see 5"....all of us in and around the metro.

Hamel. 3-6 a.m.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Zulu times minus 6 hours equal our time.

0900z = 3 am.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1740362 said:


> wherever KMPX is
> 
> I don't know MN that well.
> 
> That's from aviation.
> some met gen models are over .35qpf


Is kmpx Alexandria? I use to have a page that listed them all.


----------



## CityGuy

From FB.

Holy crap. This is absolutely out of this world. Latest 12z EURO model agrees with the canadian model from last night! TWO FEET OF SNOW over parts of the Ohio Valley including Louisville, KY as well. These totals are wild but still probably a little extreme but who knows. Storm track still uncertain.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Seriously??? You guys don't know KMPX is Chanhassen??


----------



## CityGuy

LWN is this one of your accounts?


----------



## unit28

gets going after 6am for moderate snow
NWS is on the low side of pr"
gfs is up to at least 5"

wich is a far bump from an avg 1-3" dartboard.
Seems NWS likes to keep a broad brush in hand till the last minute.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1740370 said:


> Seriously??? You guys don't know KMPX is Chanhassen??


chanhassen?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1740370 said:


> Seriously??? You guys don't know KMPX is Chanhassen??


Duluth?? Bemidji??? What's Alexandria then. Just curious.

I only pay attention to kmsp since I'm about two miles from the airport.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dahl is still saying 1-3. 4-5" south.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1740376 said:


> Duluth?? Bemidji??? What's Alexandria then. Just curious.
> 
> I only pay attention to kmsp since I'm about two miles from the airport.


Alex is ksax


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1740376 said:


> Duluth?? Bemidji??? What's Alexandria then. Just curious.
> 
> I only pay attention to kmsp since I'm about two miles from the airport.


KAXN. KDLH. KBrrrrrdji.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1740370 said:


> Seriously??? You guys don't know KMPX is Chanhassen??


How would you ever get chanhassen out of that?????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1740381 said:


> Alex is ksax


KSAX is the TV station, not airport code that NWS uses.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Which site is kdub?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1740385 said:


> KSAX is the TV station, not airport code that NWS uses.


Gotcha. I figured that's what you guys where talking about. I don't follow the fancy stuff on nws I just look on here for times and totals.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Accu shows .8 tonight and .3 for tomorrow. Nws went back up to less than an inch tonight but still 2-4 for tomorrow.


----------



## unit28

can see the LPS is stronger.
Having a pressure over 1000mb is at the surface with prcp.

Can also see.....
the NAM is lifting N out of NE Iowa a bit now,
and definantly more North.

It will be interesting to see the rest of the models and how they play out.

edit should have said at 1000 or better,
higher #is stronger pressure


----------



## TKLAWN

NWS now says snow mainly after 5am. I'll just sleep,in if that's the case.


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1740388 said:


> Which site is kdub?


Kevin Williams?


----------



## djagusch

Passed the michigan thread. Canada is all that's left.


----------



## CleanCutL&S

http://www.plowz.com/minneapolismn.html They raised their prices slightly too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1740388 said:


> Which site is kdub?


BedazzledBoss?

Wait... That was MJDub.

Dubuque.


----------



## unit28

ooops

forgot to post

oh boy..............


----------



## CityGuy

I don;t like oh boy.


----------



## Martinson9

CleanCutL&S;1740402 said:


> http://www.plowz.com/minneapolismn.html They raised their prices slightly too.


It says on Plowz home page. Get your driveway plowed instantly. Snow plow guys have to love that promise of instantly. I know that's how fast we are.....instantly.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

How come I never see the Michigan thread? Is it in the weather section?


----------



## unit28

advs
posted rchster


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1740403 said:


> BedazzledBoss?
> 
> Wait... That was MJDub.
> 
> Dubuque.


6

Nws reporting station at mjdubs house


----------



## unit28

snow still not in the Daks.......


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1740403 said:


> BedazzledBoss?
> 
> Wait... That was MJDub.
> 
> Dubuque.


Kdub = Kevin Windham, one of the baddest dudes to throw a leg over a dirtbike.

Nws raised my totals to 1-3 tonight & 2-4 tmrw.

Hamel, that pic must be one of the landfills that lmn's been doing :laughing:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

You guys in metro are going to get 6" maybe more. I'm going to get 2 1/2


----------



## banonea

unit28;1740419 said:


> advs
> posted rchster


I assume that is Rochester, but what dose it mean.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Well... I took the time to re-bolt and adjust the push beam on my truck, adjusted and tightened the headlights, mounted the plow, and fueled the truck... I also washed the truck before all that... we'll see what karma overrides more...


----------



## unit28

about to get reaL UP IN HERE...........?

*Tonight* Snow, mainly after 3am. Low around 15. Southwest wind 5 to 10 mph becoming light and variable. Chance of precipitation is 90%. *Total nighttime snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible*.

*Thursday* Snow, mainly before noon. The snow could be heavy at times. Temperature falling to around 7 by 5pm. North wind 5 to 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. *New snow accumulation of 2 to 4 inches possible. *


----------



## SSS Inc.

New data at 8:03 Stay tuned.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1740434 said:


> I assume that is Rochester, but what dose it mean.


Winter weather advisory is all I can think of


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I'm still the same, so I take it the heavy snow shifted north?


----------



## unit28

banonea;1740434 said:


> I assume that is Rochester, but what dose it mean.


weather related advisories.
Please check your local NWS website for details.

*might *say you get snow tonight up to 4"?


----------



## qualitycut

My nws still has less than 1 and 1-3 hourly still at 2.5


----------



## banonea

unit28;1740447 said:


> weather related advisories.
> Please check your local NWS website for details.
> 
> *might *say you get snow tonight up to 4"?


Thank you. Randy Brock is saying 2" to 4" with possible higher is some spots starting around 4 am


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1740442 said:


> New data at 8:03 Stay tuned.


hope NOWAK has got a map of the system slowing down and

gaining more QPFThumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

Its not even in the Dakotas yet how is it going to hight here at 3?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

On a not so bright side. Suppose to be sunny on grounds hog day


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1740457 said:


> Its not even in the Dakotas yet how is it going to hight here at 3?


All the weather future maps showed around 5 and done by 8-9


----------



## djagusch

Nws has jumped on the sss bandwagon. Shows 5.1 for st paul. 1 to 2 then 3 to 5.


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;1740463 said:


> nws has jumped on the sss bandwagon. Shows 5.1 for st paul. 1 to 2 then 3 to 5.


ffffffff!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

4.7 on my hourly sob


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1740426 said:


> Kdub = Kevin Windham, one of the baddest dudes to throw a leg over a dirtbike.
> 
> Nws raised my totals to 1-3 tonight & 2-4 tmrw.
> 
> Hamel, that pic must be one of the landfills that lmn's been doing :laughing:


Thats what I was thinking


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1740433 said:


> You guys in metro are going to get 6" maybe more. I'm going to get 2 1/2


With your luck you'll get .5-1


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1740470 said:


> With your luck you'll get .5-1


I'm sure. I have everyone and everything ready to go


----------



## CityGuy

NWS shows 2-4 tomight and 2-4 tomorrow for me. FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFuuuuuuuuuuuddddddddddggggggggeeeeeeeee


----------



## jimslawnsnow

My nws totals are still the same. When they stay almost the same for more than 2 days I get nothing. That's what happened so fae with this one. Will know in 12 hours


----------



## CityGuy

Just think they may cancel or even postpone schools again tomorrow.


----------



## qualitycut

Well finally found a shoveler little less stressed now but not much.


----------



## qualitycut

Percentages are not that high for very long


----------



## qualitycut

Nevermind I read it wrong


----------



## qualitycut

Come on sss what's the word


----------



## djagusch

jimslawnsnow;1740418 said:


> How come I never see the Michigan thread? Is it in the weather section?


Networking section


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1740489 said:


> Come on sss what's the word


Can't be good.

Or could be if you want snow I guess.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

djagusch;1740490 said:


> Networking section


OK. Thanks


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1740498 said:


> Can't be good.
> 
> Or could be if you want snow I guess.


Wouldn't be such a big deal of it started at 6pm and done by 11-12.


----------



## cbservicesllc

How come there isn't an Advisory yet?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1740489 said:


> Come on sss what's the word


Hold on. Have to finish my Personal taxes. Still printing. payup Looks like I overpaid a bit more than I intended.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1740501 said:


> How come there isn't an Advisory yet?


My opinion is it will be advised near 10 just before the news.

I also wonder based on what unit said and if I understand it correctly that it may becoming in a lot later than expected.


----------



## wintergreen82

NAM has moved north slightly putting heaviest band in the metro and the RAP is gaining strength as well but moving more west to east. Either way we are all getting a bunch of snow very very quickly. Keep in mind we were supposed to get 3-5 with isolated 6" totals last storm and we got 2.1" Timing will be 3am - 10-11 am and then sunny skies.


----------



## wenzelosllc

Hamelfire;1740372 said:


> LWN is this one of your accounts?


:laughing: I hope its by the hour. payup


----------



## SSS Inc.

Looks like it may not start until 5-6a.m. but we will possibly have 3-4" by 9a.m. and outta here by 11-12. 6-7" ???? Still drawing rectangles, might be a while.  Still Printing also.

Metro looks like it might be the bullseye.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1740501 said:


> How come there isn't an Advisory yet?


There is now


----------



## cbservicesllc

Winter storm warning...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Funny how fast the metro area totals are changing. Mine is all the same


----------



## CityGuy

Just throwing this out there.
Has anyone noticed in the past that when the various stations and NWS hype up a storm we it misses us or is not all it was supposed to be? I hate it when the media hypes something up and then gets the general public into a panic and it turns into something small or nothing at all.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1740519 said:


> Winter storm warning...[/QUOTE
> 
> Still advisory here


----------



## CityGuy

NWS has me at 2-4 and 2-4 still tonight and tomorrow at home.

1-3 and 2-4 at work.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1740516 said:


> Looks like it may not start until 5-6a.m. but we will possibly have 3-4" by 9a.m. and outta here by 11-12. 6-7" ???? Still drawing rectangles, might be a while.  Still Printing also.
> 
> Metro looks like it might be the bullseye.


And what did you say yesterday I believe it was. 2.8 I think. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

Haven't had a smoke in 5 days now but really craving one now with all this uncertainty.


----------



## unit28

Oh boy is right....
Winter storm warning
For Kmpx

wherever that is


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1740530 said:


> Haven't had a smoke in 5 days now but really craving one now with all this uncertainty.


Ha I just bought a pack.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1740536 said:


> Ha I just bought a pack.


Tease...........


----------



## skorum03

Well my stress level is high. Truck not starting. Crank no start. It popped and ran for a second then died. Usually when it does that when its cold it will start on the next start or one after that.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1740538 said:


> Tease...........


Usually only when I drink but stress got the best of me


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1740527 said:


> And what did you say yesterday I believe it was. 2.8 I think. :laughing::laughing:


2.8 for your area, 18" for Lwn, 3.1 for me and 4 for a line from Snow to Quality.

At least I said there would be snow(several days ago).  We'll see what the totals are when its all done. Glad we didn't send out the invoices yet. :waving: Just kidding.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1740541 said:


> 2.8 for your area, 18" for Lwn, 3.1 for me and 4 for a line from Snow to Quality.
> 
> At least I said there would be snow(several days ago).  We'll see what the totals are when its all done. Glad we didn't send out the invoices yet. :waving: Just kidding.


So 3.1 is your prediction? I can deal with that I think.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1740540 said:


> Usually only when I drink but stress got the best of me


You'll be smokin' two packs a day after tomorrow.


----------



## unit28

Hamelfire;1740507 said:


> My opinion is it will be advised near 10 just before the news.
> 
> I also wonder based on what unit said and if I understand it correctly that it may becoming in a lot later than expected.


Maybe..

SNOW MAY BE HEAVY AT TIMES IN THE MORNING. SNOW ACCUMULATION OF 3 TO 4 INCHES. STORM TOTAL SNOW ACCUMULATION AROUND 5 INCHES. HIGHS AROUND 15. TEMPERATURES FALLING TO AROUND 5 ABOVE IN THE AFTERNOON.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1740546 said:


> So 3.1 is your prediction? I can deal with that I think.


That's what I thought yesterday but now I'm thinking a little bit more may fall. I don't want to get caught up in the hype but 6" looks like a good possibility right now. Lawnmwr's even in the mix now.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1740551 said:


> That's what I thought yesterday but now I'm thinking a little bit more may fall. I don't want to get caught up in the hype but 6" looks like a good possibility right now. Lawnmwr's even in the mix now.


Tears..........


----------



## Polarismalibu

skorum03;1740539 said:


> Well my stress level is high. Truck not starting. Crank no start. It popped and ran for a second then died. Usually when it does that when its cold it will start on the next start or one after that.


What kinda truck? Gas? Diesel?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1740551 said:


> That's what I thought yesterday but now I'm thinking a little bit more may fall. I don't want to get caught up in the hype but 6" looks like a good possibility right now. Lawnmwr's even in the mix now.


So 6 inches in about 5 hrs?


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1740551 said:


> That's what I thought yesterday but now I'm thinking a little bit more may fall. I don't want to get caught up in the hype but 6" looks like a good possibility right now. Lawnmwr's even in the mix now.


Well I guess I did say go big or go home. 
Guess we will go big.


----------



## unit28

2" pr hr on the way


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1740561 said:


> 2" pr hr on the way


Stop.......


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1740562 said:


> Stop.......


You know deep down you love it.


----------



## unit28

Hamelfire;1740558 said:


> Well I guess I did say go big or go home.
> Guess we will go big.


You're welcome..

Lol


----------



## cbservicesllc

Looks like Lwnmwrman and I are the bulls eye per NWS...


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1740561 said:


> 2" pr hr on the way


You're not supposed to say that out loud.


----------



## TKLAWN

skorum03;1740539 said:


> Well my stress level is high. Truck not starting. Crank no start. It popped and ran for a second then died. Usually when it does that when its cold it will start on the next start or one after that.


Dumb question , did you run it at all after you changed the filter? Did you prime it?


----------



## CityGuy

It's snowing in Hawaii again! In fact, the National Weather Service has issued a Winter Storm Warning for Big Island summits above 11,000 feet.


----------



## banonea

unit28;1740566 said:


> You're welcome..
> 
> Lol


What dose it look like for Rochester. They are saying 2 to 4 with a start time of 5am


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1740574 said:


> Dumb question , did you run it at all after you changed the filter? Did you prime it?


Sounds like a reasonable question to me. For his sake I hope that's it.


----------



## unit28

banonea;1740577 said:


> What dose it look like for Rochester. They are saying 2 to 4 with a start time of 5am


Looks like you get the early start on acc snow
We start later
For adv its highly probable for at least 4


----------



## jimslawnsnow

My hourly graph on nws shows snow from 6am to noon with less than inch after 5am and 2-4 during the day. Makes no sense


----------



## jimslawnsnow

It also has warmed up 2 degrees since 6pm


----------



## qualitycut

I forgot what to do if we get more than 4. Do I plow twice? Lol.I wouldn't mind 6 over like 12 hrs


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1740592 said:


> I forgot what to do if we get more than 4. Do I plow twice? Lol.I wouldn't mind 6 over like 12 hrs


I don't plan on sleeping tomorrow night again.

My sleep schedule is all screwed up.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Well... at least it ain't gonna quit at 6 and have people wondering why their stuff isn't done...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1740595 said:


> Well... at least it ain't gonna quit at 6 and have people wondering why their stuff isn't done...


No they will just call at noon when its done snowing lol.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1740595 said:


> Well... at least it ain't gonna quit at 6 and have people wondering why their stuff isn't done...


Good for you guys but with only 20 pieces of equipment to cover 400 some lane miles of road in the city the complaints will start by 7 I am sure.

Can't be everywhere at once.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1740592 said:


> I forgot what to do if we get more than 4. Do I plow twice? Lol.I wouldn't mind 6 over like 12 hrs


We were just trying to figure out how to cram as much as we can between 6-8 a.m.. It would be nice if it sped up a bit.


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1740598 said:


> No they will just call at noon when its done snowing lol.


I also forgot also as this will be the first event over 4" after tbe first storm back in dec

& I cant wait for the moron that owns this preschool/daycare to text me at 1pm asking for his lot to be done by 3pm for the kid pick up time....ugh!


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1740600 said:


> Good for you guys but with only 20 pieces of equipment to cover 400 some lane miles of road in the city the complaints will start by 7 I am sure.
> 
> Can't be everywhere at once.


At least its not your butt though.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1740598 said:


> No they will just call at noon when its done snowing lol.


I have the same ones call every time it stops snowing in the 
Day light hours. Same thing gets told to them. Yes we are out do they need to be out by a certain time. Most of the time its when ever you get here is fine. I hang up thinking if its fine leave me alone


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1740600 said:


> Good for you guys but with only 20 pieces of equipment to cover 400 some lane miles of road in the city the complaints will start by 7 I am sure.
> 
> Can't be everywhere at once.


Well good for you because half the city could complain and you'll still have a job on Friday. :waving: The person in charge may not(see St. Paul).


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1740603 said:


> I also forgot also as this will be the first event over 4" after tbe first storm back in dec
> 
> & I cant wait for the moron that owns this preschool/daycare to text me at 1pm asking for his lot to be done by 3pm for the kid pick up time....ugh!


Didn't we just get 5-8 a week or two ago?


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1740605 said:


> At least its not your butt though.


True but the finger like to come out often if you know what I mean.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1740608 said:


> Well good for you because half the city could complain and you'll still have a job on Friday. :waving: The person in charge may not(see St. Paul).


True............


----------



## CityGuy

Something happen to Green? Hasn't been here all day.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1740609 said:


> Didn't we just get 5-8 a week or two ago?


Box..............


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1740612 said:


> Something happen to Green? Hasn't been here all day.


I hope his furnace didn't break again and he froze or something.


----------



## qualitycut

32 degrees right now


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1740615 said:


> Box..............


huh????????????


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1740619 said:


> huh????????????


Its a kfan bit. You have him in a box. You win.


----------



## qualitycut

Dahl 4-6 out by 9-10 am


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1740622 said:


> Its a kfan bit. You have him in a box. You win.


ahhhhhhhhhhhh I see said the blind man.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1740625 said:


> Dahl 4-6 out by 9-10 am


Sounds like a fun commute.


----------



## BossPlow614

I dont think we got that much Hamel however ive lost track of most of the events.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1740626 said:


> ahhhhhhhhhhhh I see said the blind man.


Click on BOX

http://www.kfan.com/pages/jinglebank/padubay.html


----------



## Greenery

Hamelfire;1740600 said:


> Good for you guys but with only 20 pieces of equipment to cover 400 some lane miles of road in the city the complaints will start by 7 I am sure.
> 
> Can't be everywhere at once.


Shoot lmwrdude probably has more than 400 lane miles with 5 pieces of equipment.


----------



## Drakeslayer

BossPlow614;1740630 said:


> I dont think we got that much Hamel however ive lost track of most of the events.


Invoices go out in 3 days! It may be a good time to start remembering


----------



## SSS Inc.

greenery;1740636 said:


> Shoot lmwrdude probably has more than 400 lane miles with 5 pieces of equipment.


I think he has 400 lane miles just to get to his first job.


----------



## qualitycut

I'm at 3 for my 2 inch accounts this month and 4-5 last


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1740638 said:


> I think he has 400 lane miles just to get to his first job.


I always love that one..


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1740632 said:


> Click on BOX
> 
> http://www.kfan.com/pages/jinglebank/padubay.html


That one is going on the favorites bar


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1740632 said:


> Click on BOX
> 
> http://www.kfan.com/pages/jinglebank/padubay.html


Blank when I click it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1740644 said:


> Blank when I click it.


Really? It works for me but I'm on my laptop.


----------



## skorum03

Polarismalibu;1740556 said:


> What kinda truck? Gas? Diesel?


Diesel '01 F250


----------



## jimslawnsnow

31 now. Why couldn't we had this temp with full sun today?


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1740632 said:


> Click on BOX
> 
> http://www.kfan.com/pages/jinglebank/padubay.html


I get nothing.


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1740647 said:


> Really? It works for me but I'm on my laptop.


Linky no worky.


----------



## qualitycut

I like accuweathers totals better 1.3


----------



## BossPlow614

Drakeslayer;1740637 said:


> Invoices go out in 3 days! It may be a good time to start remembering


All my invoicing is caught up until this storm, and the amt of snow as well but I dont know the amounts off the top of my head.

Trust me, everything is documented to the T Thumbs Up


----------



## skorum03

TKLAWN;1740574 said:


> Dumb question , did you run it at all after you changed the filter? Did you prime it?


I haven't run it since no. But the fuel bowl was full of fuel... figured I wouldn't need to prime it since the last time I took the filter out it started right up.

It is very frustrating


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1740644 said:


> Blank when I click it.


Works for me on Google Chrome


----------



## CityGuy

To many forecasts to follow.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1740656 said:


> I like accuweathers totals better 1.3


I have you beat. .8 and .3


----------



## TKLAWN

skorum03;1740658 said:


> I haven't run it since no. But the fuel bowl was full of fuel... figured I wouldn't need to prime it since the last time I took the filter out it started right up.
> 
> It is very frustrating


Fill filter half full, prime it like 20 times.


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1740655 said:


> Linky no worky.


Not sure whats going on. It works great for me clicking the posted link. Not missing much but some of them are fun to play.

Should look like this.


----------



## CityGuy

skorum03;1740658 said:


> I haven't run it since no. But the fuel bowl was full of fuel... figured I wouldn't need to prime it since the last time I took the filter out it started right up.
> 
> It is very frustrating


Just wondering if you left the key on for a few minutes if it would self prime?


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1740658 said:


> I haven't run it since no. But the fuel bowl was full of fuel... figured I wouldn't need to prime it since the last time I took the filter out it started right up.
> 
> It is very frustrating


Have you tried and wd-40 as starting fluid to get the fuel moving?

Or ether obviously if available


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1740662 said:


> To many forecasts to follow.


My grandma had one of those when I was a kid. Lots of fun at Christmas. She actually had two of the because the stairs took a turn.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1740676 said:


> My grandma had one of those when I was a kid. Lots of fun at Christmas. She actually had two of the because the stairs took a turn.


I think who ever invented it is a very rich person.


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1740667 said:


> Not sure whats going on. It works great for me clicking the posted link. Not missing much but some of them are fun to play.
> 
> Should look like this.


Love KFAN. Where's, What the, WHHOOO, you've gotta be kidding me and the negatrometer??


----------



## CityGuy

Novak just post to fb that nws is onboard with signifigant snow in the AM and issued a warning.


Dude that news is almost an hour old already.


----------



## qualitycut

Heaviest band from Glencoe to rice lake. Novak wasn't to far of on his map yesterday, he was closer that the others


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1740678 said:


> I think who ever invented it is a very rich person.


My grandma needed it as I'm sure countless others do as well so I'm sure the inventor made out well. If you want motivation to quit smoking watching her deal with emphysema was enough for me.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1740676 said:


> My grandma had one of those when I was a kid. Lots of fun at Christmas. She actually had two of the because the stairs took a turn.


Have you seen the commercial about internet with one of those?


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;1740680 said:


> Love KFAN. Where's, What the, WHHOOO, you've gotta be kidding me and the negatrometer??


Gotta click on Common Man


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1740670 said:


> Have you tried and wd-40 as starting fluid to get the fuel moving?
> 
> Or ether obviously if available


Ether is a big no no on the 7.3


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1740680 said:


> Love KFAN. Where's, What the, WHHOOO, you've gotta be kidding me and the negatrometer??


Theres a tab where you can get all the shows.

http://www.kfan.com/pages/jinglebank/common.html


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1740691 said:


> Ether is a big no no on the 7.3


Yea they say wd-40 is best for diesels no starting fluid. Didn't know he had a 7.3


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1740686 said:


> My grandma needed it as I'm sure countless others do as well so I'm sure the inventor made out well. If you want motivation to quit smoking watching her deal with emphysema was enough for me.


Been good for a few days now. Just hard to see others and smell it.

Also hard after meals. Lots of altoids eaten the last few days.


----------



## qualitycut

Going to go north lwnmrr is screwed


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1740694 said:


> Theres a tab where you can get all the shows.
> 
> http://www.kfan.com/pages/jinglebank/common.html


that one worked


----------



## cbservicesllc

I just don't know how this thing starts before 5 or 6AM... it's still in the mid dakota's...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1740700 said:


> I just don't know how this thing starts before 5 or 6AM... it's still in the mid dakota's...


Me either and it doesn't look very big on radar


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1740612 said:


> Something happen to Green? Hasn't been here all day.


EMT class happened to me.


----------



## TKLAWN

Hamelfire;1740699 said:


> that one worked


Still nothing even when I go to kfan. Must be the IPad. Oh well, I know them all anyway.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1740695 said:


> Yea they say wd-40 is best for diesels no starting fluid. Didn't know he had a 7.3


Not sure about the 7.3 but on some of our equipment we will have one guy squirt a tiny bit while the other guy is cranking the engine. In this case he should be fine if he just follows the procedure for that engine I'm sure he'll report its running in about 10 minutes. Thumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1740702 said:


> EMT class happened to me.


Wow SSS thought you may have froze to death.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1740704 said:


> Not sure about the 7.3 but on some of our equipment we will have one guy squirt a tiny bit while the other guy is cranking the engine. In this case he should be fine if he just follows the procedure for that engine I'm sure he'll report its running in about 10 minutes. Thumbs Up


Yea I think spraying something in there would get it running enough to get the fuel moving.


----------



## CityGuy

hashtag says 3-6


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bel say 1-4" in by three out by nine. Says the warning is not for the totals but the timing.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1740711 said:


> Bel say 1-4" in by three out by nine. Says the warning is not for the totals but the timing.


Ian said that as well


----------



## Green Grass

If it is done by 10 it can wait till tomorrow night. Do some opens and leave it.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1740706 said:


> Wow SSS thought you may have froze to death.


Nope tropical 70 in the house.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1740711 said:


> Bel say 1-4" in by three out by nine. Says the warning is not for the totals but the timing.


They don't want to sounds too wrong, but still want to report the Warning...


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1740709 said:


> Yea I think spraying something in there would get it running enough to get the fuel moving.


Usually the problems are when someone blows half a can in there then cranks. That seems to be when things break and blow up. Our mechanics have always said use two people when possible and don't get crazy. Its too tempting to lay it on heavy.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1740718 said:


> Usually the problems are when someone blows half a can in there then cranks. That seems to be when things break and blow up. Our mechanics have always said use two people when possible and don't get crazy. Its too tempting to lay it on heavy.


If by yourself give two quick little sprays then go crank. Each spray should only be a second long.


----------



## Green Grass

Wcco is teaching about pot.


----------



## CityGuy

Winter storm watches, warnings, and advisories are issued by local National Weather Service Forecast offices.

Winter weather advisory -- When a significant winter storm or hazardous winter weather is occurring, imminent, and is an inconvenience.

Winter storm watch -- A significant winter weather (i.e., heavy snow, heavy sleet, significant freezing rain, or a combination of events) is expected, but not imminent, for the watch area; provides 12 to 36 hours notice of the possibility of severe winter weather.

Winter storm warning -- A significant winter storm or hazardous winter weather is occurring, imminent, or likely, and is a threat to life and property.

Blizzard warning -- Winds that are at least 35 mph or greater, blowing snow that will frequently reduce visibility to 1/4 mile or less for at least three hours, and dangerous wind chills are expected in the warning area.
Wind chill index -- The calculation of temperature that takes into consideration the effects of wind and temperature on the human body. This is not the actual air temperature, but what it feels like to the average person. This wind chill chart shows the difference between actual air temperature and perceived temperature, and the amount of time until frostbite occurs.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1740721 said:


> If by yourself give two quick little sprays then go crank. Each spray should only be a second long.


That's what I do. Shoot and run to give it a go.

Well hello Karla. Please stop talking.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1740726 said:


> That's what I do. Shoot and run to give it a go.
> 
> Well hello Karla. Please stop talking.


Sounds like she is always stuffed up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Soooooo...take a 2.5 hour nap and what do I wake up too????


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;1740723 said:


> Wcco is teaching about pot.


Learn anything?


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1740729 said:


> Soooooo...take a 2.5 hour nap and what do I wake up too????


Same old story.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1740729 said:


> Soooooo...take a 2.5 hour nap and what do I wake up too????


a cluster f in the making.


----------



## TKLAWN

Hamelfire;1740728 said:


> Sounds like she is always stuffed up.


Who care what she sounds like. She has nice sweater meat.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1740729 said:


> Soooooo...take a 2.5 hour nap and what do I wake up too????


Go to bed and set the alarm for three. Watch the radar for an hour and go oh darn I should've warmed up the truck, its really starting to come down. Get to first job and there is already 1.7".


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1740718 said:


> Usually the problems are when someone blows half a can in there then cranks. That seems to be when things break and blow up. Our mechanics have always said use two people when possible and don't get crazy. Its too tempting to lay it on heavy.


On the 7.3 I have been told people blow a few shots in there and it gets sucked in and can blow the rings out when it gets behind them before it lights.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1740729 said:


> Soooooo...take a 2.5 hour nap and what do I wake up too????


A bunch of posts?

O you mean the change of forecast


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1740730 said:


> Learn anything?


You have to be a Colorado resident for 30 days before you can get it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1740738 said:


> On the 7.3 I have been told people blow a few shots in there and it gets sucked in and can blow the rings out when it gets behind them before it lights.


Yeah, I don't know that engine at all. It should be almost as easy to prime it for him. The procedure was already laid out so hopefully he didn't unload a can of ether in it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1740737 said:


> Go to bed and set the alarm for three. Watch the radar for an hour and go oh darn I should've warmed up the truck, its really starting to come down. Get to first job and there is already 1.7".


Heading out to fill up the trucks. Got a couple I need to get the plows on.

Gonna stage the skid steer. Everyone has checked in and going to be at my house at 5 am.

If we have to find a Perkins to have breakfast first, so be it.

Not sure about the warnings because it's during the commute. NWS says 6" not out of the question. Why would there be a warning for western WI? They don't have a large commute from Ellsworth to Prescott??

My back is already sore and I have guys to shovel.


----------



## BossPlow614

Green Grass;1740723 said:


> Wcco is teaching about pot.


Legalize it! I want to sell it!! Legally of course, basically the same as a liquor store.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Dave still says 4-6" between 4am and 10


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1740737 said:


> Go to bed and set the alarm for three. Watch the radar for an hour and go oh darn I should've warmed up the truck, its really starting to come down. Get to first job and there is already 1.7".


Sounds about right... SSS, what up with the RAP this time around?


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1740744 said:


> Legalize it! I want to sell it!! Legally of course, basically the same as a liquor store.


mjbedazzleddealer


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1740743 said:


> Heading out to fill up the trucks. Got a couple I need to get the plows on.
> 
> Gonna stage the skid steer. Everyone has checked in and going to be at my house at 5 am.
> 
> If we have to find a Perkins to have breakfast first, so be it.
> 
> Not sure about the warnings because it's during the commute. NWS says 6" not out of the question. Why would there be a warning for western WI? They don't have a large commute from Ellsworth to Prescott??
> 
> My back is already sore and I have guys to shovel.


Its supposed to blossom once it gets to western Wisconsin


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1740746 said:


> Sounds about right... SSS, what up with the RAP this time around?


Its not always right.  I sure it will change 5 times before the snow starts. New gfs comes in big.

I'm going to bed. I hope it sneaks in about 3:30 a.m. payuppayuppayup


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1740748 said:


> mjbedazzleddealer


now we know how he affords the pants.


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1740748 said:


> mjbedazzleddealer


Haha. For the record I have zero intentions of using the stuff, just making lots of money off it legally!


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1740752 said:


> Its not always right.  I sure it will change 5 times before the snow starts. New gfs comes in big.
> 
> I'm going to bed. I hope it sneaks in about 3:30 a.m. payuppayuppayup


how big.......


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1740753 said:


> now we know how he affords the pants.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1740746 said:


> Sounds about right... SSS, what up with the RAP this time around?


http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/displayMod.php?var=ruc_sfc_prcp&loop=loopall&hours=

Pause it at the 3 hour total mark at 6 am tomorrow morning (1200z) and it shows the metro "bubble" with hardly anything in the metro.

The .5" of precip is gone, more of a general .25-.3" of precip it looks to me.

Click play again, and it almost looks like it leaps the metro.

Obviously, "we need to take a 'blended' look at all of the models".


----------



## 09Daxman

I heard 3 to 5 inches and it's going to start at 5. So we will see what we have at 430.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

GFS is running the same .3"ish....

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/displayMod.php?var=gfs_sfc_prcp&loop=loopall&hours=


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Now... will the ratios be 10:1? 15:1? 40:1


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1740755 said:


> how big.......


.5. I think


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Also, next Thursday, temps around -25 / -30 again.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1740761 said:


> Now... will the ratios be 10:1? 15:1? 40:1


How do the model ratios work, high first number = heavy?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1740763 said:


> Also, next Thursday, temps around -25 / -30 again.


I like accuweathers long range temps all high 20s -30s


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1740764 said:


> How do the model ratios work, high first number = heavy?


Other way around.

So at 10:1, for every inch of water, there is 10" of snow.

40:1 means for every inch of water, there is 40" of snow.

The models now say about .3" of precip with this storm.

So a 10:1 ratio would be the wet sticky snow, and about 3" of it.

A 40:1 ratio, the snow where you can sneeze and it blows away, that would be 12" of snow.

I would say this should be around 15-18:1, so 4-6" of snow.

It won't be super heavy or sloppy on the plow, but certainly not the easy peezy push they have been lately.

Shovelers will notice it moreso than the plow guys.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1740761 said:


> Now... will the ratios be 10:1? 15:1? 40:1


NWS puts it about 15:1


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Accuweather still has me at .45" total for tonight, no mention of a winter storm warning.

I'm going back to bed!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1740772 said:


> NWS puts it about 15:1


You got a link to that one graph you and SSS put up? Can't find mine.

The one with the lines that show all the different model's projections?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sure doesn't look impressive on the midwest radar. Hope I don't shoot myself in the foot with calling in everyone at 5 am to stay ahead of the snow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1740775 said:


> You got a link to that one graph you and SSS put up? Can't find mine.
> 
> The one with the lines that show all the different model's projections?


http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckar...16&compaction=on&mean_mt=on&max_mt=on&mean=on

I have the Max T in Prof and Cobb method turned off because they just make it too messy... set for 16:1


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1740776 said:


> Sure doesn't look impressive on the midwest radar. Hope I don't shoot myself in the foot with calling in everyone at 5 am to stay ahead of the snow.


Hope you did and we dont get 6


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1740776 said:


> Sure doesn't look impressive on the midwest radar. Hope I don't shoot myself in the foot with calling in everyone at 5 am to stay ahead of the snow.


I think SSS and Unit were on it blowing up right here... all the ingredients come together...


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1740770 said:


> Other way around.
> 
> So at 10:1, for every inch of water, there is 10" of snow.
> 
> 40:1 means for every inch of water, there is 40" of snow.
> 
> The models now say about .3" of precip with this storm.
> 
> So a 10:1 ratio would be the wet sticky snow, and about 3" of it.
> 
> A 40:1 ratio, the snow where you can sneeze and it blows away, that would be 12" of snow.
> 
> I would say this should be around 15-18:1, so 4-6" of snow.
> 
> It won't be super heavy or sloppy on the plow, but certainly not the easy peezy push they have been lately.
> 
> Shovelers will notice it moreso than the plow guys.


Thanks for the explanation Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1740777 said:


> http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckar...16&compaction=on&mean_mt=on&max_mt=on&mean=on
> 
> I have the Max T in Prof and Cobb method turned off because they just make it too messy... set for 16:1


That's the one. THanks.

Reading the forecast discussion, they are saying .4" of precip, so 15:1 means 6".

They also said they are going off a "data sparse" area of MT and what is really happening, soooooo....????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1740779 said:


> I think SSS and Unit were on it blowing up right here... all the ingredients come together...


That's what's in the forecast discussion as well.

That's what the RAP showed about 3 pm this afternoon.

Oh well.

Headed out to fill up trucks. That'll take an hour +/-. Then stage the skid steer. Should have everything ready to go by about 1 am. Check the forecast again, radars again, plowsite for the 14th time again, and maybe get a 2 hour nap in again?


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1740779 said:


> I think SSS and Unit were on it blowing up right here... all the ingredients come together...


Yea Ian said its going to right on the border of mn and wi so we will see.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

And to think we were only 10 pages from 39,000 posts. Now everyone has gone to bed.

Not sure I can put up 200 posts myself in the next 4 hours.


----------



## OC&D

Holy ****?!? I was setting some stone around a fireplace at my in-laws all day and I haven't checked the weather since this morning. It appears things got bumped a little.  

Will we ever get a decently timed storm? Seriously......

I should probably go to bed.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1740782 said:


> That's what's in the forecast discussion as well.
> 
> That's what the RAP showed about 3 pm this afternoon.
> 
> Oh well.
> 
> Headed out to fill up trucks. That'll take an hour +/-. Then stage the skid steer. Should have everything ready to go by about 1 am. Check the forecast again, radars again, plowsite for the 14th time again, and maybe get a 2 hour nap in again?


Good luck! Drive safe!

EDIT: new GFS matched NWS at .33 precip at the airport...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Latest from NWS...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Should have probably fixed a couple off the snowblowers for the shovelers today.


----------



## OC&D

Damnit, this one is going to be a mess. I'm setting the alarm for 5am, though I don't think it's going to do much good. I'll have to blow everything open and go back tomorrow night to clean it all up.

I guess it's a few more pennies for the shoe when I invoice in a few days....


----------



## BossPlow614

OC&D;1740795 said:


> Damnit, this one is going to be a mess. I'm setting the alarm for 5am, though I don't think it's going to do much good. I'll have to blow everything open and go back tomorrow night to clean it all up.
> 
> I guess it's a few more pennies for the shoe when I invoice in a few days....


I'm liking this aside for being stuck in traffic in the morning but get everything done late tomorrow night, then wake up Friday, send out invoices, run credit cards on file, then its the weekend!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1740799 said:


> I'm liking this aside for being stuck in traffic in the morning but get everything done late tomorrow night, then wake up Friday, send out invoices, run credit cards on file, then its the weekend!


The traffic part. One reason I have everyone coming at 5. I can hopefully get a couple of guys spread out and not get them stuck in traffic.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1740803 said:


> The traffic part. One reason I have everyone coming at 5. I can hopefully get a couple of guys spread out and not get them stuck in traffic.


Exactly. The traffic is what will turn what should be 10 hours of work into 20. :realmad:


----------



## Polarismalibu

I'm surprised you are all up still


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

First sick call in the books. Wanted to let me know now so I had time to find someone. Midnight. Great.


----------



## BossPlow614

Wide awake, even though I got about 4 hrs of sleep last night. What sucks is that I was tired from 5 til 9 tonight & then boom a 2nd wind of energy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1740809 said:


> I'm surprised you are all up still


Already slept. Most likely awake til it gets here now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Starting to look more impressive on the Midwest radar, but looks like more than 6 hours of snow.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1740814 said:


> Starting to look more impressive on the Midwest radar, but looks like more than 6 hours of snow.


I can handle that. 6" of snow in 6 hours then sunny skies would suck!


----------



## 1997chevy

Well damn..... I hope no one calls me. I planned on riding snowmobile tomorrow since we were forecasted under an inch. I just got a winter weather advisory for my area that says 3-4" possible


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1740811 said:


> First sick call in the books. Wanted to let me know now so I had time to find someone. Midnight. Great.


I've had strep throat since last Friday. I've plowed 4 times since then and today I did over 20 cell towers by myself. Just because you're sick doesn't mean you can't work.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1740819 said:


> I've had strep throat since last Friday. I've plowed 4 times since then and today I did over 20 cell towers by myself. Just because you're sick doesn't mean you can't work.


Correct. 2 years ago did a 24 hour stint throwing up 6 times and a fever.

Buttttt.... We are also the owner, sooooo.....


----------



## OC&D

Camden;1740819 said:


> I've had strep throat since last Friday. I've plowed 4 times since then and today I did over 20 cell towers by myself. Just because you're sick doesn't mean you can't work.


Yep, there are no sick days when you're self employed. 

How was your vacation? Do you scuba dive?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1740811 said:


> First sick call in the books. Wanted to let me know now so I had time to find someone. Midnight. Great.


I just had a drive bail now too. He just dosent feel like it tonight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Guess I should have checked the salt supply before. 6 bags left. Oops.


----------



## banonea

Had a shoveler not answer his phone for the brother the last storm, let's just say THAT won't happen again. It was a friend of his and he got told by the brother next time he is done..... I don't fire the guys, I let Tommy handle it, I have to big of a heart


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yeah.... Less than 1/2" tonight now. Guess at least everyone will be staged for when it does start snowing. 4.5" from 6 am to noon (10 am) fun.

Although, sure looks like it's slowing down. Still in SD for the most part.

Think it's time for a bit of a nap.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nothing happening here... I'm up to 3-5" per NWS.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu still has me me at 0.6".


----------



## SnowGuy73

Weather channel still says 1-3"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sitting in Wyoming. Haven't dropped the skid steer yet. Waiting.


----------



## Green Grass

Snowing here everything is covered.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

All of my stuff has been increased to 3-7" for today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1740840 said:


> All of my stuff has been increased to 3-7" for today.


I'm still at 3-5".


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1740839 said:


> Snowing here everything is covered.


Nothing here yet.


----------



## SnowGuy73

A green blob heading my way...


----------



## Green Grass

Went outside about 1/4" already


----------



## SnowGuy73

Very light snow starting here.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Just a dusting started in Minnetonka / Wayzata


----------



## SnowGuy73

That green blob is growing fast.


----------



## qualitycut

Dusting here.


----------



## unit28

Just now started snowing here


----------



## wenzelosllc

Nothing at 3. Light snow now with a dusting on the ground in maplewood.


----------



## Green Grass

Snowing so hard can't see past the hood of the truck.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1740855 said:


> Snowing so hard can't see past the hood of the truck.


Sounds like fun.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1740857 said:


> Sounds like fun.


Not really I think sleeping sounds like more fun.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got one guy on his way to Lino to beat the traffic. He's gonna wait there.

Second is supposed to be on his way, heading to Vadnais

Other guys staying local are on hold for the moment.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1740858 said:


> Not really I think sleeping sounds like more fun.


Are you sitting somewhere?


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1740860 said:


> Are you sitting somewhere?


In his truck.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1740859 said:


> Got one guy on his way to Lino to beat the traffic. He's gonna wait there.
> 
> Second is supposed to be on his way, heading to Vadnais
> 
> Other guys staying local are on hold for the moment.


That should lower the totals


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1740861 said:


> In his truck.


Obviously......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light dusting here now, melting on the salty spots in my driveway.


----------



## qualitycut

At least that last green blob waited to grow after it passed us.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Light half inch here


----------



## wenzelosllc

Wiped of the windshield and warming up the truck. Windshield was covered 90% by the time I walked around and got back in. Pretty. Thick stuff too.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1740860 said:


> Are you sitting somewhere?


Now I am sitting in Plymouth. Not snowing as hard as it was west of here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1740868 said:


> Now I am sitting in Plymouth. Not snowing as hard as it was west of here


Guessing that will change.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1740869 said:


> Guessing that will change.


Me to.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1740868 said:


> Now I am sitting in Plymouth. Not snowing as hard as it was west of here


There you go, take a little nap now!


----------



## SnowGuy73

4-6" with as much as 8" where the heavy bands stall out. 

And to think, Sunday there was no snow for seen..... Clowns!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1740872 said:


> There you go, take a little nap now!


With my luck I would wake up and Hamel would have buried me in the snow.


----------



## Green Grass

Snow is picking up here now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

-12 again tonight, Jesus!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1740874 said:


> With my luck I would wake up and Hamel would have buried me in the snow.


Hahahahah!


----------



## Green Grass

Snowing so hard snow is sticking to the warm truck.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1740876 said:


> -12 again tonight, Jesus!


Are you fing kidding me!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Snowing pretty damn hard here now. 45 minutes ago I had nothing. 5/8" Thing looks like a hurricane on the national radar.


----------



## SnowGuy73

According to Barlow the snow is coming in two waves. Now until 8, and 10 to about noon.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I think I'm going to take off and sit at my first job. By the time I get there maybe there will be enough to do something.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1740881 said:


> Are you fing kidding me!!!


Nope, I just looked.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1740882 said:


> Snowing pretty damn hard here now. 45 minutes ago I had nothing. 5/8" Thing looks like a hurricane on the national radar.


They said your in the heaviest band


----------



## SnowGuy73

Marler just showed -9 tonight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Snow is picking up here.


----------



## qualitycut

I think me and snow will be on the lower end


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My guy heading to Vadnais said basically a white out south of Forest Lake.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1740883 said:


> According to Barlow the snow is coming in two waves. Now until 8, and 10 to about noon.


You're just full of good news this morning


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1740886 said:


> They said your in the heaviest band


Awesome. Some of that new computer stuff has almost .6" of precip. That's getting into the scary category just a bit.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1740889 said:


> I think me and snow will be on the lower end


I'm buying if you're correct!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1740889 said:


> I think me and snow will be on the lower end


Read the forecast discussion. Heaviest band from waverly to n. Tc to Ladysmith wi. Me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1740891 said:


> You're just full of good news this morning


I report, you decide. Haha.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1740895 said:


> Read the forecast discussion. Heaviest band from waverly to n. Tc to Ladysmith wi. Me.


So I'm right?


----------



## Green Grass

I think we will give a good effort till 8 then sleep till tonight and worry about it tonight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1740898 said:


> So I'm right?


Not sure. Looking at the Midwest radar, I'm on the northern fringes.

Main energy is staying south of MN/ IA border.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1740898 said:


> So I'm right?


Sounding that way.


----------



## SnowGuy73

All the locals are showing the heaviest right through the metro from southwest to northeast.


----------



## SnowGuy73

The green is just now getting over me.... Its snowing.


----------



## qualitycut

Kelsey was looking good


----------



## qualitycut

Lwnmrr is going to get 5-6 it sounds like.


----------



## TKLAWN

169 south. Closed


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1740909 said:


> 169 south. Closed


Car fire169 94


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1740910 said:


> Car fire169 94


Yup..........


----------



## qualitycut

Still no snow here


----------



## ringahding1

I will give it to Marler, being absolutely honest about the forecast; "We were watching this all week, but could not be more definite until we got closer"


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1740913 said:


> Still no snow here


Thought you had a dusting?


----------



## SnowGuy73

I think I have maybe a 1/4"


----------



## SnowGuy73

Marler says 6" pockets in the north metro.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1740915 said:


> Thought you had a dusting?


Yea I mean not snowing. With what's supposedly coming a dusting isn't nothing


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1740917 said:


> Marler says 6" pockets in the north metro.


Yup lwnmrr is going to be out till Sunday-Monday


----------



## SnowGuy73

For those of you not sitting on your couch.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1740918 said:


> Yea I mean not snowing. With what's supposedly coming a dusting isn't nothing


Maybe you'll get missed all together.


----------



## Green Grass

I would say about an 1 1/2 here


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1740920 said:


> For those of you not sitting on your couch.....


Thank you. I should have stayed home to watch.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have about 1/4".


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1740923 said:


> Thank you. I should have stayed home to watch.


Make sure your left hand has a firm grasp on the wheel now.... Haha!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1740924 said:


> I have about 1/4".


You might get lucky, looks like its not get much past the 35 split


----------



## wenzelosllc

LwnmwrMan22;1740890 said:


> My guy heading to Vadnais said basically a white out south of Forest Lake.


I'd concur with that. Pretty bad going down 36 west.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1740924 said:


> I have about 1/4".


I'm about the same. Maybe 1/3"


----------



## SnowGuy73

The heavy stuff keeps building south of me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Backside looks to be in MN


----------



## qualitycut

What kind of snow, heavy, light or little of both


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1740931 said:


> The heavy stuff keeps building south of me.


That's what I see too. :crossesfingers:


----------



## BossPlow614

I turned to ch 9 to see Kelsey, did so, then it was on to ch 4.


----------



## qualitycut

Ch 9 is getting a new gal, looked cute


----------



## skorum03

3/4" on the ground here. lightly snowing tiny little flakes. Truck still not running. Probably going to have to bring it in. Nice timing


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dense, not sloppy snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1740937 said:


> I turned to ch 9 to see Kelsey, did so, then it was on to ch 4.


Channel 4 blows Kelsey out of the water.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1740941 said:


> Dense, not sloppy snow.


I thought we would have a fluff factor.....


----------



## qualitycut

Still just a dusting,


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1740942 said:


> Channel 4 blows Kelsey out of the water.


Wrong!......


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1740936 said:


> That's what I see too. :crossesfingers:


Its all heading your way....


----------



## SnowGuy73

I've now heard two different locals say.... "Godd news is no accumulating snow in my seven day".

Until tomorrow!


----------



## OC&D

Should I be getting out of bed?


----------



## Martinson9

1.5 in Minnetonka


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1740953 said:


> Should I be getting out of bed?


Idk mines pretty cozy


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1740953 said:


> Should I be getting out of bed?


No.... I moved from bed to couch.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1740957 said:


> No.... I moved from bed to couch.


How much you got there?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1740959 said:


> How much you got there?


Ill get an official measurement when the old lady leaves.

Guessing 1/2"


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1740947 said:


> Wrong!......


Kelsey is the only good one on that station.

And to think, my buddy that only uses accuweather & says I'm dreaming when I tell him the forecast that I learn from nws & on here said we'll only get an inch.


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1740963 said:


> Kelsey is the only good one on that station


And that's all they need!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu still has me at 0.6"...


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1740965 said:


> Accu still has me at 0.6"...


They'll change the total at noon today when its all over with!

1" up in Ramsey.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We are mobilized.


----------



## mnlefty

Barlow cracks me up... showing darker colors on radar... "that's one half to one inch per hour and we're going to be in it for at least another 3-4 hours. Do the math folks we're looking at AT LEAST 4 more inches".

Um... Ken... my math says 1.5 up to 4, not at least 4?


----------



## SnowGuy73

1" in my driveway.


----------



## qualitycut

Dark greens are disappearing before they are hitting me


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1740966 said:


> They'll change the total at noon today when its all over with!
> 
> 1" up in Ramsey.


Haha. That's about it too.


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1740957 said:


> No.... I moved from bed to couch.


Excellent. I'll stay here then.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1740971 said:


> 1" in my driveway.


So end up with about 3


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnlefty;1740968 said:


> Barlow cracks me up... showing darker colors on radar... "that's one half to one inch per hour and we're going to be in it for at least another 3-4 hours. Do the math folks we're looking at AT LEAST 4 more inches".
> 
> Um... Ken... my math says 1.5 up to 4, not at least 4?


Is he still talking about two sepporate bands, now and 11:00?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1740976 said:


> So end up with about 3


I'm thinking so, but I'm no meteorologist.


----------



## qualitycut

Sss must be plowing


----------



## Martinson9

I NEVER watch morning TV. Turned on 9. Who was the gal in the car? Very easy on the eyes.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Martinson9;1740982 said:


> I NEVER watch morning TV. Turned on 9. Who was the gal in the car? Very easy on the eyes.


Very hard on the ears!!


----------



## qualitycut

Martinson9;1740982 said:


> I NEVER watch morning TV. Turned on 9. Who was the gal in the car? Very easy on the eyes.


Traffic girl is way better


----------



## mnlefty

SnowGuy73;1740977 said:


> Is he still talking about two sepporate bands, now and 11:00?


Nope... he's too wrapped up in the colors of the radar and how far sw the dark colors go meaning we'll be in the dark blues and purples for quite some time yet.


----------



## cbservicesllc

2 inches in Maple Grove


----------



## qualitycut

The city plows are out, I still can't figure out when they decide to plow


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1740984 said:


> Traffic girl is way better


Agreed!......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Lastest........


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnlefty;1740985 said:


> Nope... he's too wrapped up in the colors of the radar and how far sw the dark colors go meaning we'll be in the dark blues and purples for quite some time yet.


Hahahahah!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Everyone's future cast is showing it halfway through Wisconsin by noon.


----------



## +plowguy

1.25" in Blaine.

Lea Beno on channel 9 at night is pretty nice to look at. Kelsey is my favorite though!


----------



## +plowguy

is it me or does St Paul Police chief look like a mean dude?


----------



## Green Grass

With out getting out of my truck I would say 2-3 in Mound


----------



## SSS Inc.

2" + by lake Harriet.


----------



## SnowGuy73

1.50" Shakopee.


----------



## Greenery

SnowGuy73;1740947 said:


> Wrong!......


Kelsey has a long head, kinda funny lookin


----------



## Greenery

3.5 in Rockford


----------



## SnowGuy73

greenery;1741012 said:


> Kelsey has a long head, kinda funny lookin


I've thrown down way worse at bar close!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1741016 said:


> I've thrown it in way worse at bar close!


Word.........


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1741020 said:


> Word.........


What do you have there now?


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1741023 said:


> What do you have there now?


Idk going to check in a minute.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1741026 said:


> Idk going to check in a minute.


Ok........


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1741027 said:


> Ok........


I just don't want to get out of bed yet.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Snow has let up a little bit here but now its windy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1741029 said:


> I just don't want to get out of bed yet.


I don't want to get off the couch.


----------



## qualitycut

Ok I'm going for it, be back with a report.


----------



## qualitycut

1.5-1 3/4....


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1741032 said:


> Ok I'm going for it, be back with a report.


Good luck!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1741037 said:


> 1.5-1 3/4....


Sounds about right.

I'm guessing 2-2.25" here.


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1741043 said:


>


Looks the same as yesterday but moved north a bit


----------



## Greenery

SnowGuy73;1741016 said:


> I've thrown down way worse at bar close!


Haha. I hear that.


----------



## Green Grass

I am ready to call it done till overnight. Did open ups and no point fighting cars


----------



## qualitycut

Seems like its not snowing to hard


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1741049 said:


> I am ready to call it done till overnight. Did open ups and no point fighting cars


How much you got


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1741049 said:


> I am ready to call it done till overnight. Did open ups and no point fighting cars


And that's why I haven't even left yet.

Ill do my residential and open ups once its done.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1741046 said:


> Looks the same as yesterday but moved north a bit


Yup.

What do you have down there?


----------



## SnowGuy73

City plows are out here now


----------



## cbservicesllc

At least its letting up a bit


----------



## Greenery

Wow traffic is completely jacked up.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm assuming the cold air is behind this...?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Barlow is saying done by 09:30-10:30 except a few flurries.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1741062 said:


> Barlow is saying done by 09:30-10:30 except a few flurries.


He is also showing snow for Monday now too.


----------



## SSS Inc.

3". Mpls streets are effd. Still going hard as hell


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1741056 said:


> Yup.
> 
> What do you have down there?


Inch maybe. My house vs my work area is always different


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1741067 said:


> Inch maybe. My house vs my work area is always different


Copy that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

About 1.5" here

Sure looks like the darkest greens are down around Jordan hanging out.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I think it will stay until 11.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1741069 said:


> About 1.5" here
> 
> Sure looks like the darkest greens are down around Jordan hanging out.


Yup, skirting just south of me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1741074 said:


> I think it will stay until 11.


Shhh.... It will here you!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Number 9 just showed about 4" in Eden prairie.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

SnowGuy73;1741081 said:


> Number 9 just showed about 4" in Eden prairie.


Yep, E.P. 4" Just got back from there doing a clean out commercial. Started to drive to the east (SLP and Hopkins) Waited in traffic line for 10 mins. and got 3 blocks. Hung a U turn and head back west to base until traffic clears. 3.2 in Minnetonka/ Wayzata


----------



## 60Grit

LwnmwrMan22;1741069 said:


> About 1.5" here
> 
> Sure looks like the darkest greens are down around Jordan hanging out.


3" in Jordan so far.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like the heavy stuff should end here shortly.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Barlow has been saing another 2-3" for the last 2-3 hours..... I really wish these weather guys knew something!


----------



## olsonbro

have about 3" in White Bear. Still snowing hard, looks like it may lighten up over the next hour or so......


----------



## SnowGuy73

olsonbro;1741094 said:


> have about 3" in White Bear. Still snowing hard, looks like it may lighten up over the next hour or so......


I hope so. I'd like to be out by 09:00 or so.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Oh boy, Here comes the " I have a doctors appointment in 30 mins. could you please have me plowed out by then?" Calls are now coming in. Good Grief.


----------



## qualitycut

Its like white out here now sob


----------



## SSS Inc.

Still coming down crazy by the airport. Can't see out the windows and one of my wipers broke. Oh well.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I can't see out any window but my windshield no matter what I do they are icing up. Sucks!


----------



## qualitycut

Hate when its still snowing when plowing can't see out any Windows


----------



## cbservicesllc

6 Inches northern Plymouth


----------



## SnowGuy73

MNPLOWCO;1741099 said:


> Oh boy, Here comes the " I have a doctors appointment in 30 mins. could you please have me plowed out by then?" Calls are now coming in. Good Grief.


Hahahahah, I love those.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Armchair forecasting continues.


----------



## qualitycut

Thought it wasn't suppose to blow around


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1741119 said:


> Thought it wasn't suppose to blow around


I got a lot of drifting where I am. Just thinking the same thing.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1741119 said:


> Thought it wasn't suppose to blow around


I was actually going to ask the same thing on Facebook...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hard to tell how much its snowing and how much is just blowing here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like we are pushing 4"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Maybe 3"..... Still have my pants on.


----------



## qualitycut

I'm at 3 I think hard to measure


----------



## andersman02

i had 2.75" in bloomington off 94th and 35w about 1/2hr ago.

Already got a call from a florida person "My sister is staying at my house and says she cant get out, when will you be here?"


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm guessing 3-4" here. 

I will get a measurement when I leave.


----------



## SSS Inc.

4.5 by airport now.


----------



## djagusch

Any predictions on the end time? Still 10 to noon time?


----------



## SnowGuy73

djagusch;1741166 said:


> Any predictions on the end time? Still 10 to noon time?


Maybe for me, you guys I'm guessing more like noon.


----------



## SnowGuy73

The tail end isn't moving real quick.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Down to 14 here already.


----------



## qualitycut

F this I don't know what to do. Opened up commercial and town homes, wait till its done for my private roads?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So I'm waiting at the doc office, had to take my dad in.

Told him to quit scheduling on days that it snows.

But... Anyways.... Guy pulls in with this SuperCab Ford long box with a 9' straight blade.

Backs into the parking lot directly across from all of the handicapped spots and proceeds to lift his plow all the way up and angle all the way to the left.

Now the plow is sticking out into the drive lane, 4' up, directly behind the old people parked in the handicapped spots with their snow covered cars.

I had to look twice to make sure it didn't say my company name on the side window.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1741178 said:


> F this I don't know what to do. Opened up commercial and town homes, wait till its done for my private roads?


Might as well.... Got an hour.


----------



## qualitycut

Shoveler said he would be here now can't get a hold of him


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1741188 said:


> Shoveler said he would be here now can't get a hold of him


Buddy hired two yesterday, haven't heard from them today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

3.75" here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

13, windy, light snow. 

10:16


----------



## Greenery

Woo hoo I love this ****....


----------



## Greenery

SnowGuy73;1741206 said:


> 13, windy, light snow.
> 
> 10:16


I would hope your getting after it by now.

Theres enough that the cars undercarriage is dragging around here..


----------



## Greenery

Im at 7 inches in plymouth


----------



## qualitycut

Since I cant find a shoveler I'm hitting drives and going back so I do my get to many calls


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Already getting calls from the first ones we did.

"NOBODY HAS PLOWED WE HAVE CUSTOMERS STUCK!!"

Well we did plow at 6:30 because you guys want to be plowed before you open.

"I was here at 8 and it didn't look like anything was done".

I will get someone there as soon as possible.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My truck with the new tranny is back in the shop. Plugged tranny cooler.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1741224 said:


> Already getting calls from the first ones we did.
> 
> "NOBODY HAS PLOWED WE HAVE CUSTOMERS STUCK!!"
> 
> Well we did plow at 6:30 because you guys want to be plowed before you open.
> 
> "I was here at 8 and it didn't look like anything was done".
> 
> I will get someone there as soon as possible.


Hahahaha wow. What a bunch of integrates!


----------



## qualitycut

Well suns out thats going to speed the calls up


----------



## SSS Inc.

Not quite sure what happened with the forecast but if I was out in the country I'm sure this would be a blizzard. Crap is blowing all over the place.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Holy crap must be close to 6" here


----------



## jimslawnsnow

My air filter plugged with snow
First time that happened


----------



## Polarismalibu

Northern is out of salt yet again. That place sucks


----------



## SnowGuy73

This sucks!!!


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1741264 said:


> This sucks!!!


Yes this does! These drifts are pissing me off!


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1741265 said:


> Yes this does! These drifts are pissing me off!


You wanted this!


----------



## Camden

greenery;1741212 said:


> Im at 7 inches in plymouth


Wow...I'm pretty sure if you scroll back through NWS's forecast from just 48 hours ago it says "We'll remain dry the rest of the week" LOL


----------



## BossPlow614

Not 6" of snow then wind! 2.8" is what I wanted.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1741245 said:


> my air filter plugged with snow
> first time that happened


6.4????????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1741278 said:


> 6.4????????


No, just 6".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Back in a truck. Going to be a scramble now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1741264 said:


> This sucks!!!


You should have started earlier.


----------



## qualitycut

So far my plans working emailed every said sidewalks will be cleaned later just going to do driveway for now till wind dies down


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1741291 said:


> You should have started earlier.


I think your going to be tight on the two packs of smokes


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1741295 said:


> I think your going to be tight on the two packs of smokes


Say it ain't so. You'll have to start the chantix tomorrow.


----------



## qualitycut

Think I an going to just buy a tow truck.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I hate to tell anyone this but i just got home, sat down in the kitchen with a giant sack of Taco Bell. Look out my window and see my neighbor blasting all of his driveway snow over my fence and onto my rink. Why are people so dumb. Lets just say that won't happen again. 

Didn't measure but there is a lot more snow at my house then Bloomington. 6" for sure.


----------



## BossPlow614

There is absolutely zero room to pile at resis, we need a week of 20s & 30s to melt some of it off.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Down to 3 trucks.

Anyone want 4 accounts towards Maplewood?


----------



## qualitycut

Got a shoveler just in time for my townhouses


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1741344 said:


> There is absolutely zero room to pile at resis, we need a week of 20s & 30s to melt some of it off.


I just ripped 4 bushes out a lady's yard, dont landscape your corner of your driveway


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1741358 said:


> I just ripped 4 bushes out a lady's yard, dont landscape your corner of your driveway


:laughing: I agree with that!


----------



## snowman55

looking for a dump site in Burnsville 500 yards will pay. anyone help a guy out?


----------



## qualitycut

How ya doing lwnmrr


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1741416 said:


> How ya doing lwnmrr


Truck with new tranny....tranny is shot.


----------



## Greenery

Ebling down.


----------



## qualitycut

Patience down with about 2 customers


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Payloader operator / owner don't return calls.

Down 2 trucks.

Calling anyone I know for help.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

2 different guys have backed into cars.


----------



## Camden

How much work do you have Lawnmowerdude?


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1741489 said:


> How much work do you have Lawnmowerdude?


Weeks worth


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1741291 said:


> You should have started earlier.


No problems with that, why burn the fuel?

I meant the wind and the idiot drivers!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Done with all my residentials and even got my invoicing done for this month!

Finish commercials tonight and then lake here I come!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1741498 said:


> No problems with that, why burn the fuel?
> 
> I meant the wind and the idiot drivers!


 I know. I was just kidding with ya. The wind surprised me a little. Way more drifting than I was expecting. Luckily it died down quite a bit after lunch.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1741492 said:


> Weeks worth


LOL - Yeah, isn't that the truth.

I have a guy that's dying for more hours. I could send him down your way as soon as tomorrow with a 9'6" MVP and a 2 yard salter. If you could stick him on some wide open lots that would be ideal.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1741502 said:


> I know. I was just kidding with ya. The wind surprised me a little. Way more drifting than I was expecting. Luckily it died down quite a bit after lunch.


Ya, I was about to drive off a bridge if that wind kept up!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ian has snow now for tomorrow night..... 

What the ass.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I need help tonight. First car wasn't bad, second car is totaled my guys hit.

On my way to St. paul to work. Still down the two trucks. Shovelers are now bailing.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1741502 said:


> I know. I was just kidding with ya. The wind surprised me a little. Way more drifting than I was expecting. Luckily it died down quite a bit after lunch.


I had one part of the lot blow clean that I didn't plow earlier so saved me


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1741511 said:


> I need help tonight. First car wasn't bad, second car is totaled my guys hit.
> 
> On my way to St. paul to work. Still down the two trucks. Shovelers are now bailing.


I may be able to help later on like after 11 if you need help.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

2 backup guys are headed out of town tonight.

"I'd love the money......"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

$60 / hour, check written to personal name ???


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1741516 said:


> I may be able to help later on like after 11 if you need help.


I think he needs it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

About 6-8 hours of work in Lindstrom / Chisago / Forest Lake.

Just don't have confidence in my guys to hold up.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1741525 said:


> $60 / hour, check written to personal name ???


What city?

Edit nm I. Will let you know


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

One of my guys.... Sooooo...is it about all wrapped up?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1741537 said:


> What city?
> 
> Edit nm I. Will let you know


Or Forest Lake... Closer, all right on the freeway.


----------



## qualitycut

K I will see how long the rest of mine takes


----------



## BossPlow614

Just saw a prius stuck on a city plow's wind row. Hahaha! Theres my entertainment for tonight.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1741539 said:


> One of my guys.... Sooooo...is it about all wrapped up?


Well that's not good if you plan on going all night.


----------



## albhb3

Did I ever tell you guys how much I hate this state


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1741515 said:


> I had one part of the lot blow clean that I didn't plow earlier so saved me


Nice! ......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1741556 said:


> Well that's not good if you plan on going all night.


He is going home for good.


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1741550 said:


> Just saw a prius stuck on a city plow's wind row. Hahaha! Theres my entertainment for tonight.


I take your Prius and raise you a smart car. Big guy in tiny car got about half way up a road and couldn't make it. Got it free and backed all the way back down. Not sure why he didn't go where I plowed in the first place. Not sure if you guys have seen all the little smart cars all over Minneapolis( Cars2Go) but I have about 10 by my house. Still can't figure out how they get them all moved during the snow emergencies.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I just high pointed the truck on a pile of snow. Both doors are blocked.

Is it february?


----------



## SnowGuy73

I wish I could finish my stuff now instead of waiting unroll 23:00.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1741569 said:


> I wish I could finish my stuff now instead of waiting unroll 23:00.


Your lucky, I have to wait until two. Might as well have a couple beers.


----------



## wenzelosllc

SSS Inc.;1741331 said:


> I hate to tell anyone this but i just got home, sat down in the kitchen with a giant sack of Taco Bell. Look out my window and see my neighbor blasting all of his driveway snow over my fence and onto my rink. Why are people so dumb. Lets just say that won't happen again.
> 
> Didn't measure but there is a lot more snow at my house then Bloomington. 6" for sure.


Had a neighbor to that to my driveway all the time. Tried the same with their leaves. That kind of behavior doesn't last long when it takes them an hour to blow it all my way and I can put it back where it came from in 2 minutes.


----------



## qualitycut

Can't guarantee it I just remembered I skipped shoveling on a bunch of stiff I will know by 11


----------



## wenzelosllc

LwnmwrMan22;1741563 said:


> I just high pointed the truck on a pile of snow. Both doors are blocked.
> 
> Is it february?


Did the same thing earlier cleaning up by some mailboxes. I guess there wasn't a curb there to keep me on the street. At least I could open my door though.


----------



## wenzelosllc

LwnmwrMan22;1741355 said:


> Down to 3 trucks.
> 
> Anyone want 4 accounts towards Maplewood?


You get these taken care of?

One wouldn't be the walgreens on white bear would it? Doesn't look like that place has been touched in a long time. Quite the mess.


----------



## unit28

http://www.srh.noaa.gov/ssd/downloads/NHCModels_5_Dynamic Models/player.html
SSS,
check this out
321........roll tape


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1741569 said:


> I wish I could finish my stuff now instead of waiting unroll 23:00.


Nap time till midnight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

wenzelosllc;1741607 said:


> You get these taken care of?
> 
> One wouldn't be the walgreens on white bear would it? Doesn't look like that place has been touched in a long time. Quite the mess.


At the last one now. And no, no Walgreen's, all apartments.


----------



## BossPlow614

Update, that prius is still stuck, went by on the way from the comm prop that took just over an hour to do. 

Sss, idk why anyone would try to drive one of those during a snow storm, they have extremely low ground clearance.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1741610 said:


> http://www.srh.noaa.gov/ssd/downloads/NHCModels_5_Dynamic Models/player.html
> SSS,
> check this out
> 321........roll tape


How many credits do I get for taking this class? Good explanations on some of the popular models. Thanks.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

There's one property that's been plowed by someone else. Guess I'll be getting a call in the morning.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1741643 said:


> There's one property that's been plowed by someone else. Guess I'll be getting a call in the morning.


I had one call me and thank me for doing such a great job. Well I never did it because the haven't paid a single cent all year


----------



## Polarismalibu

There isn't a place open to rent a skid at night is there??? My s650 is screwed I guess witch sucks I needed it for every property we have left tonight. Also blew a line on the v plow. 

Also had a car on the highway turn into the v on the other truck because the lady can't drive in the snow. 


I know how you feel lawnmowerdude.


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1741637 said:


> Update, that prius is still stuck, went by on the way from the comm prop that took just over an hour to do.
> 
> Sss, idk why anyone would try to drive one of those during a snow storm, they have extremely low ground clearance.


My neighbor has a Prius and in 2010 they couldn't even budge the thing during that big storm. I ended up plowing as close as I could and about five guys more or less lifted the thing out of the spot. I don't think 3" ground clearance is ideal in MN.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1741643 said:


> There's one property that's been plowed by someone else. Guess I'll be getting a call in the morning.


You never know. Maybe someone just screwed up and did the wrong one. Lucky you if that's the case.


----------



## qualitycut

Eating my first meal of the day. Forgot to eat


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1741674 said:


> Eating my first meal of the day. Forgot to eat


Heading to Chipotle myself for the first meal.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1741680 said:


> Heading to Chipotle myself for the first meal.


Pm me your number and if I finish in time I will get a hold of you.


----------



## qualitycut

I hate when Wendy's chili is so hot u can't eat it


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1741696 said:


> I hate when Wendy's chili is so hot u can't eat it


Why does it have to be so good? Hot sauce is a must! I'm going there tomorrow now.Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1741696 said:


> I hate when Wendy's chili is so hot u can't eat it


Got it to go one time. Was wearing windbreaker pants. Yep, dumped it in my lap.

My kids were watching out the window when I got home. They were wondering why I wasn't wearing pants.


----------



## BossPlow614

En route to Chick-fil-a. ...yum! Havent had anything to eat since about 1. But shoveling at every stop wears you out & burns a ton of cal.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Quality.... I THINK I sent you a pm. On mobile though . not 100% sure.


----------



## wenzelosllc

SSS Inc.;1741658 said:


> I don't think 3" ground clearance is ideal in MN.


Works well for my friends Talon. Delivered pizza all day until a guy ran him into a 14" deep turn lane.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

WTF. Dropped into a culvert. Darn.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1741740 said:


> WTF. Dropped into a culvert. Darn.


You gotta make this stuff up.

Darn wild. :realmad:


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1741740 said:


> WTF. Dropped into a culvert. Darn.


Pic??????......


----------



## Camden

Wild game is over...I think I might need to go out and find some lots to plow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1741749 said:


> Pic??????......


Tried pushing a mound back at the end of the drive.

Thought it was more solid than it was.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1741752 said:


> Wild game is over...I think I might need to go out and find some lots to plow.


And ne a bridge to jump off


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1741674 said:


> Eating my first meal of the day. Forgot to eat


I was one lucky sob, I stopped home to drop off a truck and to my surprise I had Ham, mashed potatoes and green bean casserole waiting. Its a pretty rare occurance I come home to a cooked meal.


----------



## OC&D

I'm currently eating my first meal since dinner last night. 

Nice 1-3", eh?


----------



## qualitycut

Lwnmrr not looking good shoveler pussed out so no dragging the gf along and I got a little to go


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1741278 said:


> 6.4????????


5.9 cummins


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1741783 said:


> Lwnmrr not looking good shoveler pussed out so no dragging the gf along and I got a little to go


Kkok........


----------



## cbservicesllc

Snapped another wing spring on my Boss V... everyone is out... annoying...

Guys are dropping like flies... annoying...

Customers b**ching... annoying...

Guy knocked out half the power to a customer's house when he ran the box in the yard over... (in his defense it is the most awkward location i've ever seen)... annoying...


----------



## qualitycut

^^^^ 6+ of snow annoying


----------



## BossPlow614

My Sirius XM sh!t out at about 9a today, (getting my new one that arrived this week installed tmrw morning) but kdwb is actually playing EDM right now! That woke me up! (No pun intended with the Avicii song "wake me up".


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1741806 said:


> My Sirius XM sh!t out at about 9a today, (getting my new one that arrived this week installed tmrw morning) but kdwb is actually playing EDM right now! That woke me up! (No pun intended with the Avicii song "wake me up".


What is there to install? Don't you just need to plug them in like a phone charger?


----------



## BossPlow614

No, it is hardwired & mounted to the dash. 

Quality, does she know how cold it is outside? Lol


----------



## CityGuy

Well that was fun. I think I need sleep.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1740992 said:


> The city plows are out, I still can't figure out when they decide to plow


when they are told to? Thumbs Up


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1741813 said:


> No, it is hardwired & mounted to the dash.
> 
> Quality, does she know how cold it is outside? Lol


Weird. Mine just plugs in. I can take it out and put it in the boat or the bobcat.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1741813 said:


> No, it is hardwired & mounted to the dash.
> 
> Quality, does she know how cold it is outside? Lol


Sshe just used a snowblower for her first time on about 200ft of walks


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1741825 said:


> Sshe just used a snowblower for her first time on about 200ft of walks


She's a keeper Thumbs Up

My wife hasn't done any manual labor since....well....I'm not sure she ever has LOL


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1741821 said:


> when they are told to? Thumbs Up


Is that how bit works when they stop? Mine just up and stopped in the middle of the day. They left roads half plowed and everything. Like they vanished like a fart in the wind


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1741550 said:


> Just saw a prius stuck on a city plow's wind row. Hahaha! Theres my entertainment for tonight.


Saw that many times today. Thats what you get for driving a car that sits 2 inches off the ground.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1741829 said:


> Is that how bit works when they stop? Mine just up and stopped in the middle of the day. They left roads half plowed and everything. Like they vanished like a fart in the wind


I can not speak for all cities as they are all different. We have an on call supervisor that makes the decision on when to go and usually he gets information from PD.

We are only supposed to work an 8. But, when we go to a full city plow, sacs, dead ends, curb to curb we go until we are done. Our contract says we get a 30 for every 8 we work.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1741827 said:


> She's a keeper Thumbs Up
> 
> My wife hasn't done any manual labor since....well....I'm not sure she ever has LOL


She's out shoveling and I'm finishing my chili


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1741825 said:


> Sshe just used a snowblower for her first time on about 200ft of walks


Can you teach mine? I am tired of coming home and having to blow.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1741834 said:


> She's out shoveling and I'm finishing my chili


no work tomorrow? or today whatever?


----------



## CityGuy

LWn did I read right 2 accidents today? and your truck crapped out?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1741832 said:


> I can not speak for all cities as they are all different. We have an on call supervisor that makes the decision on when to go and usually he gets information from PD.
> 
> We are only supposed to work an 8. But, when we go to a full city plow, sacs, dead ends, curb to curb we go until we are done. Our contract says we get a 30 for every 8 we work.


Mine started at 10 or a little after and we out of sight by 2 maybe before. Now its all frozen and packed.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got ahold of payloader operator.

They've spent an hour so far trying to get the loader started.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1741840 said:


> Got ahold of payloader operator.
> 
> They've spent an hour so far trying to get the loader started.


Got loader started. No air. Loader is shut down.

Offer still stands if anyone wants more work.

Wide open parking lots.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1741839 said:


> Mine started at 10 or a little after and we out of sight by 2 maybe before. Now its all frozen and packed.


Not sure then. Only thing I can come up with is they palanned on coming in tonight and they have a no ot policy or something?


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1741841 said:


> Got loader started. No air. Loader is shut down.
> 
> Offer still stands if anyone wants more work.
> 
> Wide open parking lots.


add rubbing alchohol to the air system.


----------



## OC&D

Hamelfire;1741835 said:


> Can you teach mine? I am tired of coming home and having to blow.


I'll bet you are! :laughing:


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1741841 said:


> Got loader started. No air. Loader is shut down.
> 
> Offer still stands if anyone wants more work.
> 
> Wide open parking lots.


Hamel is on his way. He has belly, front and wing plow. And 16 ton of clearlane heading your way.


----------



## Polarismalibu

OC&D;1741846 said:


> I'll bet you are! :laughing:


I'm glad someone else thought the same thing I did


----------



## qualitycut

Nor back dragging very well anymore getting ice


----------



## qualitycut

Lwnmrr how f'd are you and what tme do things need to be done by


----------



## snowman55

no one got a lead on a snow dump in south metro?


----------



## qualitycut

snowman55;1741860 said:


> no one got a lead on a snow dump in south metro?


I think someone else was looking for one down there last week and no feedback. You check Craigslist?


----------



## Martinson9

snowman55;1741860 said:


> no one got a lead on a snow dump in south metro?


Sometimes we use Total Sanitation to haul for us. I know they dump in Burnsville somewhere. No idea where. I wonder if it's by the gravel pits or Mulch Store....?

So far we have been dumping most of the snow at our shop.


----------



## Martinson9

I've been home at my computer for an hour with a space heater blowing on my feet and they are still freezing. Guess it's time to go upstairs and stick them on my wife's legs.


----------



## cbservicesllc

snowman55;1741860 said:


> no one got a lead on a snow dump in south metro?


Did someone say Hopkins I thought? Maybe thats not South enough...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1741859 said:


> Lwnmrr how f'd are you and what tme do things need to be done by


Still got 6-8 hours of work, done by 10.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1741869 said:


> Still got 6-8 hours of work, done by 10.


Can even do the old farmhouse in the dark as a bonus!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1741870 said:


> Can even do the old farmhouse in the dark as a bonus!


Im trying to see if my buddy will cover the rest of mine he's kinda iffy. Are they all open lots


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1741873 said:


> Im trying to see if my buddy will cover the rest of mine he's kinda iffy. Are they all open lots


All commercial. Most have been done, just cleanup. All within a mile of the forest lake exit


----------



## skorum03

How did everyones day go? $840 in the shop today to fix the truck, Under valve cover harnesses were completely shot. Had those replaced. Got my truck back at about 5 pm. Had a buddy sub for me on some of my "high-maintenance" customers. Other than the $840 at the shop my day went surprisingly well.


----------



## skorum03

Oh and we ended up with about 6 inches in Hudson


----------



## CGLC

QUOTE=LwnmwrMan22;1741874]All commercial. Most have been done, just cleanup. All within a mile of the forest lake exit[/QUOTE]

Hey LMM was that you at the town homes? I saw a silver dodge drive towards me so I came up to say hi. The driver looked like a young boy and I thought he was going to run me over so I got out of the way!!

The broken tail light sent me the message he was for real.


----------



## wenzelosllc

Here I thought the roads looked great. Nsp, maplewood, freeway. Then I got to minneapolis. ...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Done...........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wasn't me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

-8 clear calm. 

02:19


----------



## CGLC

LwnmwrMan22;1741883 said:


> Wasn't me.


I wanted to meet the legend.


----------



## OC&D

CGLC;1741885 said:


> I wanted to meet the legend.


The Legend needs help, so if you're out of stuff to do, go up and drop a blade!


----------



## BossPlow614

skorum03;1741875 said:


> How did everyones day go? $840 in the shop today to fix the truck, Under valve cover harnesses were completely shot. Had those replaced. Got my truck back at about 5 pm. Had a buddy sub for me on some of my "high-maintenance" customers. Other than the $840 at the shop my day went surprisingly well.


If you read above & the past couple pages, youll see what Lmn has encountered.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I would have came and helped you lmn if I wouldn't have broke something in my front end on the last push on the last lot. 


Had a rough afternoon with the skid breaking the pin that hold the attachment on, MVP hose getting pinched in half when stacking, car turning into the side of the other MVP on the highway.

As for the complaint department there was one that called to complain only half there lot got plowed while I was there doing it. The truck was not in sight from her window anymore for two minutes and she calls. Had another lady at an apartment come out to yell at me that she got stuck this morning because we weren't there before 6am like we have been all year. 

Gotta get the skid to lano in the morning so we can clean out apartments, do stack backs almost everywhere now and haul a few sites.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Now I have another truck down.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm hung out to dry now.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1741889 said:


> Now I have another truck down.


What happened?


----------



## IDST

LwnmwrMan22;1741870 said:


> Can even do the old farmhouse in the dark as a bonus!


Still looking? Took a power nap in a snow bank nowim wide awake reading plowsite on the couch


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1741891 said:


> What happened?


'06 diesel

Engine making a weird noise, smoking like mad. Shut it down immediately, it's sitting at his last account.

Had to pull a guy to go get him.


----------



## IDST

Could b there in 45


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jagext;1741894 said:


> Still looking? Took a power nap in a snow bank nowim wide awake reading plowsite on the couch


If you don't mind going to Forest Lake, yeah. I'm looking.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1741897 said:


> If you don't mind going to Forest Lake, yeah. I'm looking.


Since the guy couldn't get his loader running, I'm now doing this 4 acre lot with a truck.

Got another 2 other trucks at another school, 3 more schools left.


----------



## IDST

LwnmwrMan22;1741897 said:


> If you don't mind going to Forest Lake, yeah. I'm looking.


651 308 1499
Shoot me a text and ill call you. Dont want to wake kids with ringer


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

,...........


----------



## wenzelosllc

Here I thought the point of quick couplers was that you didn't need wrenches to get them on and they were, ya know, quick.

It's starting to get chilly out.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1741902 said:


> ,...........


At 11 last night it sounded like you had stuff under control (schools and touch ups). Saw one of your trucks doing the walks at the senior high when doing my last resi. Figured you had stuff under control. Next hr I will know if I'm watching a sick kid or not today. If not I will run out asap.


----------



## SnowGuy73

-10, calm, clear. 

06:22


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1741931 said:


> At 11 last night it sounded like you had stuff under control (schools and touch ups). Saw one of your trucks doing the walks at the senior high when doing my last resi. Figured you had stuff under control. Next hr I will know if I'm watching a sick kid or not today. If not I will run out asap.


At 11 I thought I did, until the loader didn't start, my '06 "started smoking and sounded weird" and my driver parked it immediately.

Then pulling another driver for 1/2 hour, me taking my RTV guy home for 40 minutes.

Just a flat out cluster.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I feel like Camden trying to get to his cell towers.

However, it's sidewalks at this highschool that are drifted in 36".

Why not add this in??


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1741971 said:


> I feel like Camden trying to get to his cell towers.
> 
> However, it's sidewalks at this highschool that are drifted in 36".
> 
> Why not add this in??


Dude... you got it rough this time... hope you got some help and things are getting back on track...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1741971 said:


> I feel like Camden trying to get to his cell towers.
> 
> However, it's sidewalks at this highschool that are drifted in 36".
> 
> Why not add this in??


After reading all the stuff you went through my air filter plugging, chain coming off on one blower and the other mower with a blower getting a flat doesn't seem so bad.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Only a little over an hour to dig out a sidewalk that my RTV guy usually does in about 10 minutes.


----------



## qualitycut

Now I feel bad sorry I couldn't make it out lwnmrr, I was trying.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1742028 said:


> Only a little over an hour to dig out a sidewalk that my RTV guy usually does in about 10 minutes.


Did you catch up yet? The good news is that it looks like the next two storms will stay mostly in Iowa. Unless they move north like this one did.


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Wow! What a great knowing how much it was going to snow mind.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1742049 said:


> Did you catch up yet? The good news is that it looks like the next two storms will stay mostly in Iowa. Unless they move north like this one did.


Jagext came up and is finishing my stuff in Forest Lake.

Got about 3 residentials.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1742056 said:


> Jagext came up and is finishing my stuff in Forest Lake.
> 
> Got about 3 residentials.


What a guy.Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1742051 said:


> SSS Wow! What a great knowing how much it was going to snow mind.


:waving:



LwnmwrMan22;1742056 said:


> Jagext came up and is finishing my stuff in Forest Lake.
> 
> Got about 3 residentials.


Good to hear. Didn't want to ask last night but I thought you gave up on the wheel loader at the one school?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1742062 said:


> :waving:
> 
> Good to hear. Didn't want to ask last night but I thought you gave up on the wheel loader at the one school?


I gave up on using it for the small stuff <4". With the larger snow, the fact I was down a truck and all of the drifting we had experienced on our townhomes, I decided to use the guy.

I wanted to work with him first hand, to see if maybe it was my drivers in the past that caused the long hours.

You guys have heard the stories, it very well could have been that situation.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1741971 said:


> I feel like Camden trying to get to his cell towers.


Yep, that's how they look alright. LOL

Glad to hear you're all caught up. If you get in a bind again let me know early on and I'll send a guy down with a truck.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Broken serpentine belt, and what I hope is an EXTREME exhaust leak on the truck that went down about 3 am.

Although I'm thinking I may be the proud owner of a 5.9L anchor.

Fluids still in the proper compartments. Engine runs, truck moves, although a bit hard to steer with the broken belt, -15 here last night and the plow on the front.


----------



## CityGuy

FYI PD is out and warning people in the city warning residents and commercial about plowing across streets.


----------



## CityGuy

This cold ice hard pack sucks.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1742073 said:


> I gave up on using it for the small stuff <4". With the larger snow, the fact I was down a truck and all of the drifting we had experienced on our townhomes, I decided to use the guy.
> 
> I wanted to work with him first hand, to see if maybe it was my drivers in the past that caused the long hours.
> 
> You guys have heard the stories, it very well could have been that situation.


That makes sense. I figured you ditched the whole idea.


----------



## qualitycut

Hopefully of o ever get done today the invoicing will make me feel a little better. My sidewalks at the townhouses look like a corn maze no where to put snow at half my resi and my hotel has piles all over from when it was under constructionn and all the places to put snow so I don't need to push it 200ft between cars are full.


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1742142 said:


> FYI PD is out and warning people in the city warning residents and commercial about plowing across streets.


I hope they ticket the city of Champlin worker that pushes snow across the street from the post office every event.


----------



## BossPlow614

Back in business, I'm beyond happy right now!


----------



## andersman02

All done, my 5 hr route took about 6, other new guys 6hr took about 9. Commercial route took about 2 hrs extra plus that early morning cluster getting side walks and drive lanes done.

Only negatives are a broken ubolt that hols the chain to the wide out. Also I guess it was garbage day at half the resis, pulled a can up to the garage, forgot about it and barely backed into it makin a tiny dent.

Any need help in the future let me know, were out of bloomington. Im usually done quick unless I help with commercials


----------



## TKLAWN

BossPlow614;1742152 said:


> Back in business, I'm beyond happy right now!


I can' t believe people listen that garbage.


----------



## BossPlow614

TKLAWN;1742157 said:


> I can' t believe people listen that garbage.


Haha it's better than everything on the terrestrial radio!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well, seriously... Wtf....


I don't even want to type this, but I'll include pics of voided receipts if no one believes me.

Last Tuesday I was moving snow piles with the tractor when the speed lever cable broke.

Called around, Lano in Anoka was cheapest. Have cable overnighted so I can get the tractor running.

Run to Lano in between apartment cleanup jobs today.

They hand me the cable, "this isn't the right cable".

Sure it is they say, so I pay for it and walk out. 

As I'm walking out, I look at the part number, it isn't the right part number.

Go back to the parts guy, pull the part number up on my phone and show him.

They ordered a cable for a M6040DTC, I have a M6040HDC.


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1742151 said:


> I hope they ticket the city of Champlin worker that pushes snow across the street from the post office every event.


Well he might be exempt.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1742165 said:


> Well, seriously... Wtf....
> 
> I don't even want to type this, but I'll include pics of voided receipts if no one believes me.
> 
> Last Tuesday I was moving snow piles with the tractor when the speed lever cable broke.
> 
> Called around, Lano in Anoka was cheapest. Have cable overnighted so I can get the tractor running.
> 
> Run to Lano in between apartment cleanup jobs today.
> 
> They hand me the cable, "this isn't the right cable".
> 
> Sure it is they say, so I pay for it and walk out.
> 
> As I'm walking out, I look at the part number, it isn't the right part number.
> 
> Go back to the parts guy, pull the part number up on my phone and show him.
> 
> They ordered a cable for a M6040DTC, I have a M6040HDC.


Let me bet. They don't stock it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I typed out the previous post, all of a sudden my leg is wet.

I have water leaking into the cab of my '13.

If I didn't have a family to provide for, I'd be walking away from it all.


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1742169 said:


> Well he might be exempt.


Dumb.

& Lmn, the leaking would be covered by warranty since its basically brand new isn't it?


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1742172 said:


> I typed out the previous post, all of a sudden my leg is wet.
> 
> I have water leaking into the cab of my '13.
> 
> If I didn't have a family to provide for, I'd be walking away from it all.


If you didn't have bad luck you would have no luck.

It can only get better for you.


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1742180 said:


> Dumb.
> 
> & Lmn, the leaking would be covered by warranty since its basically brand new isn't it?


I am suprised the city does it? Usually the feds have to hire a private contractor for that.


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1742183 said:


> I am suprised the city does it? Usually the feds have to hire a private contractor for that.


I'm pretty sure I've seen the city trucks plowing it but they may have changed it.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1742172 said:


> I typed out the previous post, all of a sudden my leg is wet.
> 
> I have water leaking into the cab of my '13.
> 
> If I didn't have a family to provide for, I'd be walking away from it all.


Do you have roof marker lights? My 09 Chev leaked from one. My 13 Dodge doesn't have them. If you don't have them I would only imagine it's condensation freezing on the metal inside, building up ice, and now melting. Lots of people blame ice dam's for roof leaks while condensation build up due to cold temps and poor insulation. While what really is happening is the ice built up inside and melts on the warm day.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1742187 said:


> Do you have roof marker lights? My 09 Chev leaked from one. My 13 Dodge doesn't have them. If you don't have them I would only imagine it's condensation freezing on the metal inside, building up ice, and now melting. Lots of people blame ice dam's for roof leaks while condensation build up due to cold temps and poor insulation. While what really is happening is the ice built up inside and melts on the warm day.


It's right below my satellite antenna.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1742190 said:


> It's right below my satellite antenna.


Slap a bead of clear silicon around it and call it a day.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Wonderful morning. Wow, great sleep last night, all refreshed and ready for more snow (blsht, blsht, blsht).

Hey all you geniuses out there. Trouble shoot the one.
Fisher XLS 810 (new)
Gmc 2500 HD New 2013 Snow prep package
160 alt.

Now, this issue. Last plowing the plow would sometime not react to the
fish stick (controller). Tried to lift blade...had hessitation, then it lifted. It happened many times.
Yesterday (this plow event) the power light starts blinking on the controller ( this tells me it is not communicating with plow). Nothing works/ up/down//side/wings…nada. I get out and check connections. All good. Get back in truck…oh, it works now. A couple properties later…same. Then I notice my float (green light) is on as well as the red light steady. Drop blade. It goes half way down only after I push the up button and the float light goes out and then push down button and the blade stops half way down and the red light starts blinking. So, get out of the truck but as I put the truck in park the red light goes steady and I put the plow down to continue. I get to the end of my push to lift the blade and no go again. Red light blinks. Put the truck in park, and the light goes steady and I lift the blade……For Three FRIKN hours I had to put the truck in park and back into drive at ever lift and drop. I know its electrical and the tranny had nothing to do with the plow. I notice my door locks are locking and unlocking with each park and unpark (drive) cycle. I try with just the locks to see if that has something to do with it and that does not work. Just shifting park and drive with every cycle of up and down. ???????? Help if you can. I hoping in the bobcat to finish blow backs. I’ll check back in three hours. Cysteel tuck equip. has no idea except they are ordering me a new electrical unit. Also my Bat/chrg gage is low to a drain with this as well. But when the plow is not in operation it is fine. I know I have to check the alt/ batt/ fuses etc. but no time right now. Just wondered if you guys had come across this to shortcut my efforts. Yes it is all warranteed But that take time. 
Cheers.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1742172 said:


> I typed out the previous post, all of a sudden my leg is wet.
> 
> I have water leaking into the cab of my '13.


I had to get rid of my 04 Dodge diesel for that exact reason. Water would leak into the cab and eventually it started affecting the electronics. My dash would would blink "No Bus" and it would shut the engine off. I took it in multiple times and it never got fixed so I off-loaded it.

Don't wait until you've got major problems like I had, do something about it now.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1742190 said:


> It's right below my satellite antenna.


The double sided tape "seal" must of said enough of this cold crap and failed. SSS clear caulk would solve it if it warms up.


----------



## qualitycut

Lwnmrr I got respect for you. I would have given up long ago. Sorry again I couldn't make it


----------



## Martinson9

Hamelfire;1742142 said:


> FYI PD is out and warning people in the city warning residents and commercial about plowing across streets.


I'll just tell them I'm pushing the banks back farther on the other side of the street since the city guys can't find the curb!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1742206 said:


> Lwnmrr I got respect for you. I would have given up long ago. Sorry again I couldn't make it


No worries Quality, it's my bed, I need to lay in it.

Sounds like maybe my turbo blew in my '06.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's the warmest 1°F I've felt in a LONG time!


----------



## Camden

djagusch;1742200 said:


> The double sided tape "seal" must of said enough of this cold crap and failed. SSS clear caulk would solve it if it warms up.


In my case they said the water was coming through the cab lights. I personally siliconed around them so I know they were sealed up but the problem still persisted.


----------



## unit28

Banonea...more coming
http://www.emc.ncep.noaa.gov/mmb/mpyle/spcprod/12/today_1h_f30.gif


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1742223 said:


> Banonea...more coming
> http://www.emc.ncep.noaa.gov/mmb/mpyle/spcprod/12/today_1h_f30.gif


Ya think tuesday/wed will move way north like the last storm? I have a funny feeling we're going to be surprised again.


----------



## qualitycut

Just spent the last 30 min trying to figure out why my toros paddles wouldn't spin. Well the metal wore down enough they snow got into the gear and froze solid.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1742225 said:


> Ya think tuesday/wed will move way north like the last storm? I have a funny feeling we're going to be surprised again.


Stop it!!!!


----------



## unit28

Since I'm at work from 330 to about 4
I havnt looked yet


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1742225 said:


> Ya think tuesday/wed will move way north like the last storm? I have a funny feeling we're going to be surprised again.


You know..... I'm almost on board. I figure if I'm going to go broke, we might as well break the snowfall record.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1742229 said:


> Stop it!!!!


We've got 7 or 8 full days of hauling ahead of us so I don't care either way.

Just so you know its not that far away from us.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1742239 said:


> You know..... I'm almost on board. I figure if I'm going to go broke, we might as well break the snowfall record.


Good news. Accuweather has about 9 days with snow between now and March 16th. They are usually wrong(see last month) so maybe you'll get lucky.


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone interested in doing a drive in prior lake?


----------



## CleanCutL&S

Martinson9;1742212 said:


> I'll just tell them I'm pushing the banks back farther on the other side of the street since the city guys can't find the curb!


Funny story, Was driving in Crystal and a Metro Mobility bus was blocking the road while a Cop shoveled the guys driveway. Was a real cop to, gun and all. I'm sure its some senior deal. But anyone ever see this?


----------



## qualitycut

I've seen about 10 water main breaks today


----------



## CleanCutL&S

qualitycut;1742227 said:


> Just spent the last 30 min trying to figure out why my toros paddles wouldn't spin. Well the metal wore down enough they snow got into the gear and froze solid.


LOL. that metal side always seems to wear out. I have a Toro that will pack with ice also


----------



## CleanCutL&S

Seriously my favorite craigslist post in a long time

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/lbs/4312794584.html

Everyone is in the snow business now


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1742223 said:


> Banonea...more coming
> http://www.emc.ncep.noaa.gov/mmb/mpyle/spcprod/12/today_1h_f30.gif


What about for me?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1742227 said:


> Just spent the last 30 min trying to figure out why my toros paddles wouldn't spin. Well the metal wore down enough they snow got into the gear and froze solid.


Lawn boys are good for that. Made them buy it back. I bought it used.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CleanCutL&S;1742249 said:


> Seriously my favorite craigslist post in a long time
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/lbs/4312794584.html
> 
> Everyone is in the snow business now


That makes my head spin


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1742225 said:


> Ya think tuesday/wed will move way north like the last storm? I have a funny feeling we're going to be surprised again.


Would make sense since NWS starts the weather discussion by saying, no significant weather for the next seven days.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1742255 said:


> Would make sense since NWS starts the weather discussion by saying, no significant weather for the next seven days.


Famous last words....


----------



## wenzelosllc

MNPLOWCO;1742198 said:


> Wonderful morning. Wow, great sleep last night, all refreshed and ready for more snow (blsht, blsht, blsht).
> 
> Hey all you geniuses out there. Trouble shoot the one.
> Fisher XLS 810 (new)
> Gmc 2500 HD New 2013 Snow prep package
> 160 alt.
> 
> Now, this issue. Last plowing the plow would sometime not react to the
> fish stick (controller). Tried to lift blade...had hessitation, then it lifted. It happened many times.
> Yesterday (this plow event) the power light starts blinking on the controller ( this tells me it is not communicating with plow). Nothing works/ up/down//side/wings…nada. I get out and check connections. All good. Get back in truck…oh, it works now. A couple properties later…same. Then I notice my float (green light) is on as well as the red light steady. Drop blade. It goes half way down only after I push the up button and the float light goes out and then push down button and the blade stops half way down and the red light starts blinking. So, get out of the truck but as I put the truck in park the red light goes steady and I put the plow down to continue. I get to the end of my push to lift the blade and no go again. Red light blinks. Put the truck in park, and the light goes steady and I lift the blade……For Three FRIKN hours I had to put the truck in park and back into drive at ever lift and drop. I know its electrical and the tranny had nothing to do with the plow. I notice my door locks are locking and unlocking with each park and unpark (drive) cycle. I try with just the locks to see if that has something to do with it and that does not work. Just shifting park and drive with every cycle of up and down. ???????? Help if you can. I hoping in the bobcat to finish blow backs. I'll check back in three hours. Cysteel tuck equip. has no idea except they are ordering me a new electrical unit. Also my Bat/chrg gage is low to a drain with this as well. But when the plow is not in operation it is fine. I know I have to check the alt/ batt/ fuses etc. but no time right now. Just wondered if you guys had come across this to shortcut my efforts. Yes it is all warranteed But that take time.
> Cheers.


If you do the locks manually does it affect the plow at all? Sounds like some wires got shorted somehow. Would have to put my hands on it to figure out more. Good luck.

Edit: nvm. Reread it and saw you tried that.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

My local radio station says 1-2 for tonight and up to an inch tomorrow. Where's that coming from?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Accu show 39 degrees for valentines day


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1742274 said:


> My local radio station says 1-2 for tonight and up to an inch tomorrow. Where's that coming from?


That's been on the docket for several days. Far southern MN has the best chance at seeing something. 1/2" tops for you I would guess. Pretty much all Iowa for this one. Keep your eye on Tuesday.


----------



## BossPlow614

jimslawnsnow;1742277 said:


> Accu show 39 degrees for valentines day


I also saw thst for me. That'd be nice!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1742056 said:


> Jagext came up and is finishing my stuff in Forest Lake.
> 
> Got about 3 residentials.


Kudos to him for helping you out... thats what its about


----------



## CityGuy

Martinson9;1742212 said:


> I'll just tell them I'm pushing the banks back farther on the other side of the street since the city guys can't find the curb!


I usually find the curb and the front lawn.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1742225 said:


> Ya think tuesday/wed will move way north like the last storm? I have a funny feeling we're going to be surprised again.


Don't say that. We need a eto wing back all the snow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1742172 said:


> I typed out the previous post, all of a sudden my leg is wet.
> 
> I have water leaking into the cab of my '13.
> 
> If I didn't have a family to provide for, I'd be walking away from it all.


Dude... WTF...


----------



## andersman02

looks like plowz raised their rates again, they are more on par now


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1742239 said:


> You know..... I'm almost on board. I figure if I'm going to go broke, we might as well break the snowfall record.


Snowfall record? Dont we need a ton more snow for that?


----------



## cbservicesllc

CleanCutL&S;1742249 said:


> Seriously my favorite craigslist post in a long time
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/lbs/4312794584.html
> 
> Everyone is in the snow business now


Bahahahaha! Saw someone with an electric blower yesterday... what a joke! That's like people with those electric mowers last June during the rainy season!


----------



## qualitycut

andersman02;1742311 said:


> looks like plowz raised their rates again, they are more on par now


Probably because they can't get contractors to sign up I have had two people now call me who tried them. Hopefully
they bust


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1742313 said:


> Snowfall record? Dont we need a ton more snow for that?


Right. That's what I'm saying. If I'm going to have this many problems, let's at least set a record so I wasn't all for naught.


----------



## djagusch

andersman02;1742311 said:


> looks like plowz raised their rates again, they are more on par now


St Paul is starting at $30, Minneapolis starts at $35? Wonder if they understand it's the same market.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1742342 said:


> St Paul is starting at $30, Minneapolis starts at $35? Wonder if they understand it's the same market.


But is it??


----------



## qualitycut

20 seconds was all I could take bedazzled


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1742345 said:


> 20 seconds was all I could take bedazzled


Hahaha. That's a great song too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://m.startribune.com/business/?id=242929661&c=y


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1742344 said:


> But is it??


St Paul usually is eagen over to Woodbury. Minneapolis Bloomington Edina and such. I would think Edina Minneapolis could fetch a few more bucks


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1742350 said:


> http://m.startribune.com/business/?id=242929661&c=y


Wish I could get 55-75


----------



## SSS Inc.

djagusch;1742342 said:


> St Paul is starting at $30, Minneapolis starts at $35? Wonder if they understand it's the same market.





qualitycut;1742351 said:


> St Paul usually is eagen over to Woodbury. Minneapolis Bloomington Edina and such. I would think Edina Minneapolis could fetch a few more bucks


We are high buck over here in my quadrant of the city. payuppayuppayup Just look at my property taxes.


----------



## Polarismalibu

andersman02;1742155 said:


> All done, my 5 hr route took about 6, other new guys 6hr took about 9. Commercial route took about 2 hrs extra plus that early morning cluster getting side walks and drive lanes done.
> 
> Only negatives are a broken ubolt that hols the chain to the wide out. Also I guess it was garbage day at half the resis, pulled a can up to the garage, forgot about it and barely backed into it makin a tiny dent.
> 
> Any need help in the future let me know, were out of bloomington. Im usually done quick unless I help with commercials


I just noticed I broke one of the u bolts on my wideout too. I thought that side looked lower but I thought I was just seeing things from being tired.


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;1742364 said:


> I just noticed I broke one of the u bolts on my wideout too. I thought that side looked lower but I thought I was just seeing things from being tired.


Mine have been breaking too. Chalking it up to the cold temps.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Just scored 6 Wild tickets for Thursday from our Banker. I love free tickets.


----------



## Greenery

Hey guys im looking for someone who can do some quality welding for me on my Ebling mount.. I'll post up some pics in a few minutes of the project..


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1742393 said:


> Just scored 6 Wild tickets for Thursday from our Banker. I love free tickets.


Sweet! What seats are we sitting in?


----------



## CityGuy

We are within 4300 of the north. Time to get our talk on.


----------



## BossPlow614

Polarismalibu;1742417 said:


> Sweet! What seats are we sitting in?


Yes, where?! I still haven't been to that stadium!


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1742422 said:


> Yes, where?! I still haven't been to that stadium!


Arena, also loving the highs on accuweathers extended


----------



## IDST

37 hrs $200 in repairs, help a fellow plowsite brother out. All in all not a bad snowfall. Plus I got a new jacket!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jagext;1742438 said:


> 37 hrs $200 in repairs, help a fellow plowsite brother out. All in all not a bad snowfall. Plus I got a new jacket!


Thanks for the help today jag, seriously!!


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1742440 said:


> Thanks for the help today jag, seriously!!


So you got it done without much backlash this morning?


----------



## Greenery

I need a quick tutorial on tinypic.

Its not letting me upload my pics the normal way on laptop


----------



## qualitycut

jagext;1742438 said:


> 37 hrs $200 in repairs, help a fellow plowsite brother out. All in all not a bad snowfall. Plus I got a new jacket!


Did something break while helping lwnmrr?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1742454 said:


> Did something break while helping lwnmrr?


Would make sense, wouldn't it???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Better not snow. Both trucks will be in the shop through the weekend.


----------



## IDST

qualitycut;1742454 said:


> Did something break while helping lwnmrr?


No I was worried though. Gotr to give him credit though he keeps plugging away. It was fun playing something new


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1742456 said:


> Would make sense, wouldn't it???


Ha yea surprised his truck didn't burst into flames lol


----------



## BossPlow614

Just watched a mom hold the door open for her elementary school aged kid as it got off the bus (was stuck waiting) into her car. The kid can't climb into a small suv on their own?  
Hash tag: helicopter parents


----------



## SSS Inc.

I'm sure its been posted a million times but this a great tool for daily snowfall totals. Once you get there you have to set your area by clicking "Set Location" and pick they years you want(ex. 2013-2014) and choose daily.

http://climate.umn.edu/HIDradius/radius.asp


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1742465 said:


> Just watched a mom hold the door open for her elementary school aged kid as it got off the bus (was stuck waiting) into her car. The kid can't climb into a small suv on their own?
> Hash tag: helicopter parents


Was it your Aunt and Uncle?


----------



## BossPlow614

Hahaha nope they live in Burnsville, plus they have a lame a$$ mini van not an suv.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1742423 said:


> *Arena*:laughing:, also loving the highs on accuweathers extended


You guys really believe Accuweather? Or is just nice to think about?


----------



## BossPlow614

I never believe them, the only reason their forecasts are right is because they update after it's happened. 

Its only good to think about it.


----------



## unit28

djagusch;1742342 said:


> St Paul is starting at $30, Minneapolis starts at $35? Wonder if they understand it's the same market.


tell that to all the filing stations...haha..ha


----------



## unit28

hey.....
I got a new link.
Brand spankin new

http://www.hpc.ncep.noaa.gov/medium/

if you understand pops this is as simple as it gets.

And as for Tue,
click MSP on the map. then look at WPC vs NCEP pops


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1742484 said:


> You guys really believe Accuweather? Or is just nice to think about?


No. But its nice to have good for something. My shoveler was all excited it was going to be warm. I said they showed it was going to be in the low 30's and high 20's all of January with really no snow. It was the total opposite. I wonder if its based on normal highs or an over run from last year? It was fairly warm and got a lot of ice last year


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;1742494 said:


> No. But its nice to have good for something. My shoveler was all excited it was going to be warm. I said they showed it was going to be in the low 30's and high 20's all of January with really no snow. It was the total opposite. I wonder if its based on normal highs or an over run from last year? It was fairly warm and got a lot of ice last year


depends on the source.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1742490 said:


> hey.....
> I got a new link.
> Brand spankin new
> 
> http://www.hpc.ncep.noaa.gov/medium/
> 
> if you understand pops this is as simple as it gets.
> 
> And as for Tue,
> click MSP on the map. then look at WPC vs NCEP pops


I get the page to load but then when I click the map it does nothing.


----------



## unit28

Jim,

the Southern stream tonight catches you and banno.
not much as far as acc snow.
Tue looks to be more into 3" territiory

Tonight will be coming out from the Wasatch.
They had over 20" last night in the Uinta's {Mountain range}


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1742495 said:


> depends on the source.


There source is on crack. They showed less than inch for me yesterday and I got 6"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Spoke too soon. Heading in to pick up my '06. 

Shop guy took one of his employees over where it was sitting, towed it back to his shop.

New serpentine belt, new water pump and I'm back on the road.


Tranny truck is confirmed "at least" Monday.


----------



## BossPlow614

For you guys that watch Rehab Addict, you should watch Toned Up on Thursday nights, DVR'd them last night & watching the episodes now. Trust me, it's a great show!


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1742508 said:


> For you guys that watch Rehab Addict, you should watch Toned Up on Thursday nights, DVR'd them last night & watching the episodes now. Trust me, it's a great show!


Not sure if I could get into that show.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1742502 said:


> Spoke too soon. Heading in to pick up my '06.
> 
> Shop guy took one of his employees over where it was sitting, towed it back to his shop.
> 
> New serpentine belt, new water pump and I'm back on the road.
> 
> Tranny truck is confirmed "at least" Monday.


praying for some good luck for you
only one way to go ftom here


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1742345 said:


> 20 seconds was all I could take bedazzled


Is that your 350?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1742440 said:


> Thanks for the help today jag, seriously!!


Thats awesome, that's what it's all about


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Soooooo....money paid to jagext, $400 for belt / water pump, $600 in fuel, tranny repairs TBD, Chipotle 1 time, Arby's 1 time, totaled car, damaged '12 ram, damaged Chevy pickup, 2 broken mirrors, damaged bumper, bruised ego.

All in all a pretty good storm I must say!! Well until I make payroll.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1742477 said:


> I'm sure its been posted a million times but this a great tool for daily snowfall totals. Once you get there you have to set your area by clicking "Set Location" and pick they years you want(ex. 2013-2014) and choose daily.
> 
> http://climate.umn.edu/HIDradius/radius.asp


Nice! Haven't seen this one before


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1742533 said:


> Soooooo....money paid to jagext, $400 for belt / water pump, $600 in fuel, tranny repairs TBD, Chipotle 1 time, Arby's 1 time, totaled car, damaged '12 ram, damaged Chevy pickup, 2 broken mirrors, damaged bumper, bruised ego.
> 
> All in all a pretty good storm I must say!! Well until I make payroll.


You should do what my golfing buddies tell me to do...take 2 weeks off and then quit.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1742533 said:


> Soooooo....money paid to jagext, $400 for belt / water pump, $600 in fuel, tranny repairs TBD, Chipotle 1 time, Arby's 1 time, totaled car, damaged '12 ram, damaged Chevy pickup, 2 broken mirrors, damaged bumper, bruised ego.
> 
> All in all a pretty good storm I must say!! Well until I make payroll.


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1742533 said:


> Soooooo....money paid to jagext, $400 for belt / water pump, $600 in fuel, tranny repairs TBD, Chipotle 1 time, Arby's 1 time, totaled car, damaged '12 ram, damaged Chevy pickup, 2 broken mirrors, damaged bumper, bruised ego.
> 
> All in all a pretty good storm I must say!! Well until I make payroll.


I'd throw up...


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1742533 said:


> Soooooo....money paid to jagext, $400 for belt / water pump, $600 in fuel, tranny repairs TBD, Chipotle 1 time, Arby's 1 time, totaled car, damaged '12 ram, damaged Chevy pickup, 2 broken mirrors, damaged bumper, bruised ego.
> 
> All in all a pretty good storm I must say!! Well until I make payroll.


Don't forget my lunch tab for sending a employee over to get you out of a snow bank! That probably is covered in the "bruised ego" though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1742542 said:


> Don't forget my lunch tab for sending a employee over to get you out of a snow bank! That probably is covered in the "bruised ego" though.


It is..... It is.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1742533 said:


> Soooooo....money paid to jagext, $400 for belt / water pump, $600 in fuel, tranny repairs TBD, Chipotle 1 time, Arby's 1 time, totaled car, damaged '12 ram, damaged Chevy pickup, 2 broken mirrors, damaged bumper, bruised ego.
> 
> All in all a pretty good storm I must say!! Well until I make payroll.


But..... Two bright sides, got one of the trucks back already and I didn't need to worry about getting it to the shop.

Second, the guys couldn't get the payloader running, so I don't have to pay him!


----------



## OC&D

Hamelfire;1742142 said:


> FYI PD is out and warning people in the city warning residents and commercial about plowing across streets.


Not that I plow across streets anyhow, but there is no state statute that prohibits it, not is there any St. Paul statute that does either. Other cities may have their own statutes though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1742542 said:


> Don't forget my lunch tab for sending a employee over to get you out of a snow bank! That probably is covered in the "bruised ego" though.


Oh... Yeah...broken "tow strap"


----------



## wenzelosllc

SSS Inc.;1742477 said:


> I'm sure its been posted a million times but this a great tool for daily snowfall totals. Once you get there you have to set your area by clicking "Set Location" and pick they years you want(ex. 2013-2014) and choose daily.
> 
> http://climate.umn.edu/HIDradius/radius.asp


There was another one of these I found before. It had only the days with snow by month. Was hoping this was it, my bookmark got deleted. Good find though.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1742552 said:


> Oh... Yeah...broken "tow strap"


My guy said he wouldn't of used that strap to hold down a push mower due to how ratty it looked. Guess it did the job after snapping once though.


----------



## cbservicesllc

I was a little concerned when I saw the spike in the met gen chart for saturday... then I realized the highest value on the chart was like .80 inches of snow


----------



## wenzelosllc

Hamelfire;1742142 said:


> FYI PD is out and warning people in the city warning residents and commercial about plowing across streets.


What about the guys who just leave their slop in the street? Warners left a big mess by my house just now.


----------



## Advantage

Anyone else get the call that no more salt will be supplied?! North American shut everyone off this morning. They said no deliveries for the foreseeable future. This is not good. Looking for alternatives but since they supply just about everyone else, it is going to be tough. All that's left is govt salt. Looks like we'll have to start cutting it with sand to try to make what's in the bin last. You guys in the cities running into this as well?


----------



## unit28

SSS,

I've had that one for about two or three years
I also use their site for lake ice ,
plus couple other ice related etc.....

LAKE ICE

httpminnesota://climate.umn.edu/lake_ice/
http://climate.umn.edu/lake_ice/ice_out.htm?year=median

http://ge.ssec.wisc.edu/modis-today...ay_coastline=true&sector=USA3&resolution=250m


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1742570 said:


> SSS,
> 
> I've had that one for about two or three years
> I also use their site for lake ice ,
> plus couple other ice related etc.....
> 
> LAKE ICE
> 
> httpminnesota://climate.umn.edu/lake_ice/
> http://climate.umn.edu/lake_ice/ice_out.htm?year=median
> 
> http://ge.ssec.wisc.edu/modis-today...ay_coastline=true&sector=USA3&resolution=250m


I've had it a while too. Just started looking at it again today to see if there are any trends based on past years. Guys are always asking for totals so I figured I'd post it. If you don't know where to find some of this you never will.


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;1742560 said:


> I was a little concerned when I saw the spike in the met gen chart for saturday... then I realized the highest value on the chart was like .80 inches of snow


of course,
splains why this map has a funky snow bump

now I get it
lol

http://www.wpc.ncep.noaa.gov/qpf/fill_94qwbg.gif


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I think we should all meat up at Fogo for lunch.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I also think I need to get to bed before foreclosure/landfill work tomorrow.

Gonna be in Ryde's neighborhood in the afternoon.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Advantage;1742566 said:


> Anyone else get the call that no more salt will be supplied?! North American shut everyone off this morning. They said no deliveries for the foreseeable future. This is not good. Looking for alternatives but since they supply just about everyone else, it is going to be tough. All that's left is govt salt. Looks like we'll have to start cutting it with sand to try to make what's in the bin last. You guys in the cities running into this as well?


Last week there wasn't much left at US and the guy said they will eventually use it in a sand/salt mix. I'm glad we don't do much salting but on the other if it ever warms up our lots will look like crap.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Man my feet stink after being in those boots for 40 hours.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1742581 said:


> I think we should all meat up at Fogo for lunch.


High roller.payup


----------



## SSS Inc.

I'm no meteorologist but I am waiting for the new models and I took a look at the noon NAM to see where its lining up for Tuesday Night/ Wed. It doesn't go far enough yet into Tuesday but it sure looks about 100 miles north of everything else at that same point. Sound familiar??

And don't knock me for looking at the weather tonight. Its just me and the 1.5 yr old... not much to do. The rest of them are somewhere in Wisconsin.


----------



## unit28

general location snow totals.....

works great when NWS doesn't post up on PIS statements.
http://www.nohrsc.noaa.gov/nearest/...+bear+lake,+MN&county=&l=5&u=e&y=2012&m=3&d=3


----------



## Camden

Advantage;1742566 said:


> Anyone else get the call that no more salt will be supplied?! North American shut everyone off this morning. They said no deliveries for the foreseeable future. This is not good. Looking for alternatives but since they supply just about everyone else, it is going to be tough. All that's left is govt salt. Looks like we'll have to start cutting it with sand to try to make what's in the bin last. You guys in the cities running into this as well?


Oh wow! Wizard called me this afternoon wondering where I'm finding salt and I told him he should haul in a load from North American up by you. I can't believe they've stopped selling! They must cut people off when their supply drops below a million tons


----------



## wizardsr

Advantage;1742566 said:


> Anyone else get the call that no more salt will be supplied?! North American shut everyone off this morning. They said no deliveries for the foreseeable future. This is not good. Looking for alternatives but since they supply just about everyone else, it is going to be tough. All that's left is govt salt. Looks like we'll have to start cutting it with sand to try to make what's in the bin last. You guys in the cities running into this as well?


Everyone is out. Those that have any left are mixing it into sand, which would only be a very desperate last resort for me... I spent several hours this morning trying to get some bulk unsuccessfully. Guys that have any on hand better "spend it wisely" lol.



SSS Inc.;1742587 said:


> Last week there wasn't much left at US and the guy said they will eventually use it in a sand/salt mix. I'm glad we don't do much salting but on the other if it ever warms up our lots will look like crap.


Yep, they had probably 100 tons left down there this morning and they're using it now in sand mix only, they won't sell it. Plaisted said the same thing, sand/salt mix only. Hassan is also out, but said they're getting a little bit out of Superior, WI, but that it was probably only going to be used in sand, little chance of getting our hands on it. Everyone I talked to today said don't plan on having any more bulk salt the rest of the season. The only thing I was able to find today was bags and 2000lb "super sacks" of clean solar salt, which I bought all 3 that they'd sell me LOL.

I'm stocking up on bags... We have 2 months of winter left, and we're overdue for a good ice storm. Not having any salt simply isn't going to be an option for the next 2 months. Thank God for the buzz box, running bags ain't that bad, just expensive.  Fortunately too, every day now the sun gets a little stronger...


----------



## Advantage

SSS Inc.;1742587 said:


> Last week there wasn't much left at US and the guy said they will eventually use it in a sand/salt mix. I'm glad we don't do much salting but on the other if it ever warms up our lots will look like crap.


Yeah, I just didn't want to be the only one freaking out a bit. It's times like this I realize we've really outgrown our salt bin. Gone through 300 tons and what we currently have in stock makes me nervous.


----------



## Advantage

wizardsr;1742625 said:


> Everyone is out. Those that have any left are mixing it into sand, which would only be a very desperate last resort for me... I spent several hours this morning trying to get some bulk unsuccessfully. Guys that have any on hand better "spend it wisely" lol.
> 
> We hardly ever use sand but are going to bring some in next week to start mixing as needed. Won't really have a choice unless I can find something somewhere. Which has been unsuccessful so far. Maybe I should have ponied up for that buzz box last fall huh? That is if I could even get a crap load of bagged product which I really don't want to do.


----------



## Advantage

Camden;1742624 said:


> Oh wow! Wizard called me this afternoon wondering where I'm finding salt and I told him he should haul in a load from North American up by you. I can't believe they've stopped selling! They must cut people off when their supply drops below a million tons


Yep, they are done. I don't know what they've got left but it is only going to their govt contracts from here on. It will be interesting to see how this all shakes out.


----------



## SSS Inc.

wizardsr;1742625 said:


> Everyone is out. ...........................
> 
> Yep, they had probably 100 tons left down there this morning.


I knew I should have got a couple loads last week. At least if everyone is out there nothing we can do. I'm 100% on call so I will fare a little better than some of you guys.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1742484 said:


> You guys really believe Accuweather? Or is just nice to think about?


Wishfull thinking 


LwnmwrMan22;1742502 said:


> Spoke too soon. Heading in to pick up my '06.
> 
> Shop guy took one of his employees over where it was sitting, towed it back to his shop.
> 
> New serpentine belt, new water pump and I'm back on the road.
> 
> Tranny truck is confirmed "at least" Monday.


Well things are starting to look up a bit 


SSS Inc.;1742515 said:


> Not sure if I could get into that show.


Geez I better only watch that when the gf is gone 


cbservicesllc;1742526 said:


> Is that your 350?


Yes it is why?


LwnmwrMan22;1742533 said:


> Soooooo....money paid to jagext, $400 for belt / water pump, $600 in fuel, tranny repairs TBD, Chipotle 1 time, Arby's 1 time, totaled car, damaged '12 ram, damaged Chevy pickup, 2 broken mirrors, damaged bumper, bruised ego.
> 
> All in all a pretty good storm I must say!! Well until I make payroll.


I would have thrown in the towel. 


LwnmwrMan22;1742550 said:


> But..... Two bright sides, got one of the trucks back already and I didn't need to worry about getting it to the shop.
> 
> Second, the guys couldn't get the payloader running, so I don't have to pay him!


 See you could only go up from where ya were lol



OC&D;1742551 said:


> Not that I plow across streets anyhow, but there is no state statute that prohibits it, not is there any St. Paul statute that does either. Other cities may have their own statutes though.


I think inver grove does, one of the dealers got a ticket a few years ago. 


SSS Inc.;1742600 said:


> I'm no meteorologist but I am waiting for the new models and I took a look at the noon NAM to see where its lining up for Tuesday Night/ Wed. It doesn't go far enough yet into Tuesday but it sure looks about 100 miles north of everything else at that same point. Sound familiar??
> 
> And don't knock me for looking at the weather tonight. Its just me and the 1.5 yr old... not much to do. The rest of them are somewhere in Wisconsin.


Just stop already I need a week off but the invoicing today made me feel way better. payup


----------



## qualitycut

And with all the snow on the ground there is going to be a big need come March when things melt/freeze.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Nice POWER post. Thumbs Up


----------



## Advantage

qualitycut;1742650 said:


> And with all the snow on the ground there is going to be a big need come March when things melt/freeze.


Right that's why I'm going to buy every one of these in a 100 mile radius. No need for a spreader, just park and shake.


----------



## Green Grass

Advantage;1742655 said:


> Right that's why I'm going to buy every one of these in a 100 mile radius. No need for a spreader, just park and shake.


Now your thinking!!


----------



## Advantage

SSS Inc.;1742642 said:


> I knew I should have got a couple loads last week. At least if everyone is out there nothing we can do. I'm 100% on call so I will fare a little better than some of you guys.


We have a few on-calls. I wonder what they're going to say when I tell them NO.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I have a feeling people will be running straight sand by the end of February.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Got the 1.5 kid to bed and now its time for a Jacks Pizza. Why couldn't the Gophers start at 7:00.:realmad:


----------



## Advantage

I've never tried straight sand in our poly salt doggs. Something tells me it probably don't work so well.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1742663 said:


> Got the 1.5 kid to bed and now its time for a Jacks Pizza. Why couldn't the Gophers start at 7:00.:realmad:


I got one in bed and I already ate my jacks pizza.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Advantage;1742666 said:


> I've never tried straight sand in our poly salt doggs. Something tells me it probably don't work so well.


Not if its frozen. Back in the 60's my dad would spread sand all the time. If it comes to that hopefully its not -10º. It would have to be very dry.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1742671 said:


> I got one in bed and I already ate my jacks pizza.


What kind did you have? I'm going pep/sausage tonight. I bet you had cheeseburger.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

After being up for basically 45 hours, I am headed to bed.

Turn the page, correct?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Renovation Realities is a great show if you like watching people that shouldn't be running power tools give it a try.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1742679 said:


> After being up for basically 45 hours, I am headed to bed.
> 
> Turn the page, correct?


I think you should sleep until Wed. and tell the sidewalks in Isanti to blank themselves.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Guess not. 11 year old convinced me to play Madden.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1742675 said:


> What kind did you have? I'm going pep/sausage tonight. I bet you had cheeseburger.


same pep/ sausage


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1742683 said:


> Guess not. 11 year old convinced me to play Madden.


that is staying up for the right reason though.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Seriously, The guy used a car jack to get his old countertops out.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1742652 said:


> Nice POWER post. Thumbs Up


First timer thought I should go big, I was on my comp so figured I would try. It took me a little bit to figure out what to do after I clicked them all


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1742689 said:


> First timer thought I should go big, I was on my comp so figured I would try. It took me a little bit to figure out what to do after I clicked them all


I tried to do about 30 quotes once but it just got confusing.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1742675 said:


> What kind did you have? I'm going pep/sausage tonight. I bet you had cheeseburger.


Bacon cheeseburger does sound good but I think last time the gf cam home after a few made it and ate a piece of it and tossed the rest in the trash, all I have eaten today was Taco Johns but now I want a darn pizza, may have a digorno in the fridge.

Im hoping the neighbor turns his bar light on so I can go over there for a few, keep peeking out the window.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1742701 said:


> Bacon cheeseburger does sound good but I think last time the gf cam home after a few made it and ate a piece of it and tossed the rest in the trash, all I have eaten today was Taco Johns but now I want a darn pizza, may have a digorno in the fridge.
> 
> Im hoping the neighbor turns his bar light on so I can go over there for a few, keep peeking out the window.


My neighbors are more of the turn the lights off to save the world types. :realmad: I have a Lotsza Mottza(sp?) in the freezer. Those are pretty good.


----------



## Greenery

Just ordered up a Caseys sausage pep and black olives.

Sending the gf to pick up bad grandpa at redbox than the pizza.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Greenery;1742713 said:


> Just ordered up a Caseys sausage pep and black olives.
> 
> Sending the gf to pick up bad grandpa at redbox than the pizza.


Nice. I wish there were a bunch of Caseys around here.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1742683 said:


> Guess not. 11 year old convinced me to play Madden.


By 4th qtr you will be out asleep.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1742581 said:


> I think we should all meat up at Fogo for lunch.


Never been, when we going?


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1742713 said:


> Just ordered up a Caseys sausage pep and black olives.
> 
> Sending the gf to pick up bad grandpa at redbox than the pizza.


I grabbed a bbq chicken from quick trip the other day, wasn't bad, I love their cheese filled breadsticks.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1742726 said:


> Never been, when we going?


I'm down.  All this snow has been awesome.payup...........Sorry, I mean all this snow is bad. :realmad:


----------



## IDST

SSS Inc.;1742663 said:


> Got the 1.5 kid to bed and now its time for a Jacks Pizza. Why couldn't the Gophers start at 7:00.:realmad:


I usually eat two of those


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1742734 said:


> I'm down.  All this snow has been awesome.payup...........Sorry, I mean all this snow is bad. :realmad:


I hate it when its timing sucks and a few other times but once its done and invoices go out I feel better.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

What the hell is wrong people these days? Had a guy waving a gun locking down two schools here. And a lady in Arizona injected fecal matter into her husbands iv. Not to mention all the other shootings


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1742743 said:


> What the hell is wrong people these days? Had a guy waving a gun locking down two schools here. And a lady in Arizona injected fecal matter into her husbands iv. Not to mention all the other shootings


Its George Bush's fault


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1742734 said:


> I'm down.  All this snow has been awesome.payup...........Sorry, I mean all this snow is bad. :realmad:


Its been great as far as the bank acct goes, however I'm almost falling asleep on the couch on a Friday night!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1742741 said:


> I hate it when its timing sucks and a few other times but once its done and invoices go out I feel better.


I agree the timing stinks but a long time ago we realized when there is nothing you can do...there is nothing you can do. Most of our customers understand. If someone wants to complain so be it but we're not going to freak out anymore.

Now our hauling has really kicked in which hasn't been great since 2010 so no complaints here. I hope it keeps coming in manageable chunks.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1742646 said:


> Yes it is why?


Looks nice, I'm jealous, and I want one...


----------



## CityGuy

OC&D;1742551 said:


> Not that I plow across streets anyhow, but there is no state statute that prohibits it, not is there any St. Paul statute that does either. Other cities may have their own statutes though.


Actually there is. I have to dig it out of my mail box at work. But the basic just is "It is illegal in the state of MN to push snow acoss any public roadway".


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1742748 said:


> Looks nice, I'm jealous, and I want one...


O I thought you did


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1742749 said:


> Actually there is. I have to dig it out of my mail box at work. But the basic just is "It is illegal in the state of MN to push snow acoss any public roadway".


That's why I just push it out and leave it in the middle


----------



## CityGuy

wenzelosllc;1742561 said:


> What about the guys who just leave their slop in the street? Warners left a big mess by my house just now.


I can't speak for all cities but the one i work for in the west metro was out giving verbal warnings today


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1742745 said:


> Its George Bush's fault


Isn't Everything???


----------



## unit28

My new status tonight is Uh- Oh


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1742745 said:


> Its George Bush's fault


Which one? Or both. As sad as it sounds I give it 5 years or less when there will a ban or close to a ban on guns in this country


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1742752 said:


> That's why I just push it out and leave it in the middle


I usually have our trucks dump their snow there too. Right in the middle.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1742756 said:


> My new status tonight is Uh- Oh


Well that's just not fair. Is Jim going to get clobbered tomorrow??????? Is tuesday shifting north??????


----------



## SSS Inc.

No!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

wizardsr;1742625 said:


> Everyone is out. Those that have any left are mixing it into sand, which would only be a very desperate last resort for me... I spent several hours this morning trying to get some bulk unsuccessfully. Guys that have any on hand better "spend it wisely" lol.
> 
> Yep, they had probably 100 tons left down there this morning and they're using it now in sand mix only, they won't sell it. Plaisted said the same thing, sand/salt mix only. Hassan is also out, but said they're getting a little bit out of Superior, WI, but that it was probably only going to be used in sand, little chance of getting our hands on it. Everyone I talked to today said don't plan on having any more bulk salt the rest of the season. The only thing I was able to find today was bags and 2000lb "super sacks" of clean solar salt, which I bought all 3 that they'd sell me LOL.
> 
> I'm stocking up on bags... We have 2 months of winter left, and we're overdue for a good ice storm. Not having any salt simply isn't going to be an option for the next 2 months. Thank God for the buzz box, running bags ain't that bad, just expensive.  Fortunately too, every day now the sun gets a little stronger...


Anyone thought of alerting the media on this yet? Public out cry does wonders


----------



## SSS Inc.

NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

0-2:realmad::realmad::realmad:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1742762 said:



> Well that's just not fair. Is Jim going to get clobbered tomorrow??????? Is tuesday shifting north??????


I wanna know too. Have a tire I need to find and get mounted. Hoping to have a few days off. Plus I may not have any shovelers. I fired one and the other is out of town


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1742752 said:


> That's why I just push it out and leave it in the middle


You would too wouldn't you?


----------



## unit28

For me 
.TUESDAY...MOSTLY CLOUDY WITH A 20 PERCENT CHANCE OF SNOW. HIGHS 11

What you got?


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1742767 said:


> I wanna know too. Have a tire I need to find and get mounted. Hoping to have a few days off. Plus I may not have any shovelers. I fired one and the other is out of town


If its any consolation I don't see much for you this weekend. TUESDAY TUESDAY TUESDAY!


----------



## qualitycut

Well sausage and mushroom jacks it is


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1742776 said:


> Well sausage and mushroom jacks it is


That makes three Jacks and one Caseys tonight.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1742777 said:


> That makes three Jacks and one Caseys tonight.


Its the last one so I'm going to need to restock tomorrow


----------



## CityGuy

While clearing your driveway isn't a crime, the way you clear it can be. According the Minnesota Statute 160.2715, "(a) Except for the actions of the road authorities, their agents, employees, contractors, and utilities in carrying out their duties imposed by law or contract, and except as herein provided, it shall be unlawful to:

(1) obstruct any highway or deposit snow or ice thereon and (b) Any violation of this section is a misdemeanor."

This means, in laymen's terms, you can't push snow across the road or into the street to get it out of your driveway.

The law is very specific on this issue. You can get fined for pushing snow across the road - be it state, county or city.

According to the MnDOT website, "Snow removal operators are advised not to push snow onto public roadways."

The Minnesota Department of Transportation reminds all snow removal operators that it is unlawful to deposit snow on or next to a public highway or street.

Minnesota law and many local ordinances prohibit the plowing, blowing, shoveling or otherwise placing of snow onto public roadways. This includes the ditch and right of way area along the roadside.

Violations are considered misdemeanors, but civil penalties also apply if the placement of snow creates a hazard such as a slippery area, frozen rut or bump that contributes to a motor vehicle or pedestrian crash. The civil liability can extend to both the property owner and the person who placed the snow.

Other hazards created by improper placement of snow on or near a public roadway include drainage problems, drifting, sight obstruction and safe accessibility. Special attention should be made to keep crosswalks, intersections, entrances and exits clean and unobstructed

- See more at: http://beta.bemidjipioneer.com/event/article/id/100014651/#sthash.3FvJJBeg.dpuf


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1742753 said:


> I can't speak for all cities but the one i work for in the west metro was out giving verbal warnings today


I got a letter a couple years ago from Chan. The next snow I took pictures which showed the house I was doing with the pile in the driveway and the neighbor across the street with there's in the road and sent it to Chan.


----------



## skorum03

I'm at 50% for tomorrow with less than half an inch


----------



## wenzelosllc

Pull into the lot at the menards in maplewood. They have some poor sap driving a forklift with a snow bucket on it. Pulling snow from the yard and putting in the lot. Feel sorry for the guy. Has to dump it by hand and everything.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1742755 said:


> Isn't Everything???


I blame you for making me hungry for pizza now. Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

wenzelosllc;1742786 said:


> Pull into the lot at the menards in maplewood. They have some poor sap driving a forklift with a snow bucket on it. Pulling snow from the yard and putting in the lot. Feel sorry for the guy. Has to dump it by hand and everything.


How the heck does that make economical sense??


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1742760 said:


> I usually have our trucks dump their snow there too. Right in the middle.


That only works in MLPS


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1742770 said:


> If its any consolation I don't see much for you this weekend. TUESDAY TUESDAY TUESDAY!


hope your right. my guy that was out of town will be back any way


----------



## jimslawnsnow

a couple snows ago I was suppose to get less than 1/2'' and got 2"


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1742777 said:


> That makes three Jacks and one Caseys tonight.


Out to Texas road house with the wife, haven't spent any time together in about 2 weeks, figured I better take her to dinner or she might find a boyfriend on me.....lol


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1742784 said:


> I got a letter a couple years ago from Chan. The next snow I took pictures which showed the house I was doing with the pile in the driveway and the neighbor across the street with there's in the road and sent it to Chan.


I have heard of people getting letters/warnings but have not ever heard of a fine being imposed.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

11 more posts to 1000 for me


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1742797 said:


> I have heard of people getting letters/warnings but have not ever heard of a fine being imposed.


It just ticked me off because I got the letter and I was the one following the rules. Which if they looked they would have seen the large piles of snow in the yard from where I pushed it.


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1742801 said:


> 11 more posts to 1000 for me


3 to 3000 for me.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1742802 said:


> It just ticked me off because I got the letter and I was the one following the rules. Which if they looked they would have seen the large piles of snow in the yard from where I pushed it.


I hate to say it but it is typical government. They can't think for themselves and are always right until proven wrong.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1742805 said:


> 3 to 3000 for me.


I better kick it. Only 300 in front of you


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea;1742796 said:


> Out to Texas road house with the wife, haven't spent any time together in about 2 weeks, figured I better take her to dinner or she might find a boyfriend on me.....lol


Love that place


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I used to get calls and letters about blowing lawn debris in the city streets and storm drains. I laid into them about the damn home owners stuffing leaves down the drains or just blowing them into the streets. I have not gotten a call since 09. point being it more home owners doing dumbe stuff than us. maybe new guys too. I had an idiot blowing snow in the road this am. right at my truck. gave him the finger and he quit, or until I left


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1742796 said:


> Out to Texas road house with the wife, haven't spent any time together in about 2 weeks, figured I better take her to dinner or she might find a boyfriend on me.....lol


Is this the same place that use to be in Burnsville?



Hamelfire;1742808 said:


> I better kick it. Only 300 in front of you


Only 42 to 4k for me. I see that quality shot right by me.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1742790 said:


> How the heck does that make economical sense??


A 10$ and hour employee vs a whatever the contractor would charge probably.


----------



## CityGuy

Ok who's license plate?


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;1742795 said:


> a couple snows ago I was suppose to get less than 1/2'' and got 2"


I got less than .10 prcp


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1742805 said:


> 3 to 3000 for me.


over achiever.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1742810 said:


> I used to get calls and letters about blowing lawn debris in the city streets and storm drains. I laid into them about the damn home owners stuffing leaves down the drains or just blowing them into the streets. I have not gotten a call since 09. point being it more home owners doing dumbe stuff than us. maybe new guys too. I had an idiot blowing snow in the road this am. right at my truck. gave him the finger and he quit, or until I left


We had one last year blow all of his acorns in the street right in front of us. Needless to say the underbody on the truck put them on his door step from 50 feet away at 30 miles an hour.

Also went to mill cl de sac and a homeowner told us to come back on monday. Her husband needed to rake all the leaves into the road before we milled?


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1742811 said:


> Is this the same place that use to be in Burnsville?
> 
> **** Rapids from their website.
> 
> Only 42 to 4k for me. I see that quality shot right by me.


**** Rapids from their website.
You got that tonight.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1742813 said:


> Ok who's license plate?


That's dicks I mean Richards.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1742816 said:


> I got less than .10 prcp


I don't remember the precip amounts for that night buy in less than 2 hours we had 2" of snow. I think it was low.


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;1742809 said:


> Love that place


Me too.
Peanuts hate me though.


----------



## qualitycut

Desert


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1742824 said:


> That's dicks I mean Richards.


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1742824 said:


> That's dicks I mean Richards.


Not mine.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1742827 said:


> Desert


Sleeping on the couch tonight again?


----------



## CityGuy

Only 29 pages from 2000.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1742831 said:


> Sleeping on the couch tonight again?


No that's for the dogs


----------



## CityGuy

Hey green you don't have a bobcat do you?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1742827 said:


> Desert


That's mean. Next trip to Target I'm getting some.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1742834 said:


> Hey green you don't have a bobcat do you?


I do not. What are you trying to do?


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1742836 said:


> That's mean. Next trip to Target I'm getting some.


Can I come????


----------



## qualitycut




----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1742836 said:


> That's mean. Next trip to Target I'm getting some.


That's why I got them you mentioned them the other day.

So far every crew has had a disaster in gold rush lol


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1742811 said:


> Is this the same place that use to be in Burnsville?
> 
> Only 42 to 4k for me. I see that quality shot right by me.


I belive so. They just opened in Rochester about 3 months ago. Food not bad


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1742840 said:


>


Who you looking at!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1742837 said:


> I do not. What are you trying to do?


Push back on the drive. That drifting did a number on the ends and the single stage can't trow it high enough.  I'll get the scoop out this weekend.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1742842 said:


> That's why I got them you mentioned them the other day.
> 
> So far every crew has had a disaster in gold rush lol


So far this thread has proven the power of suggestion. From subs to Chili, pizza and Klondike Bars...........

You must have dvr'd it. Already watched it. Good stuff but now i want more.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1742843 said:


> I belive so. They just opened in Rochester about 3 months ago. Food not bad


they are always packed when we go to sams


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1742840 said:


>


Wheres my Klondke?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1742840 said:


>


That pillow is from Target I bet.


----------



## CityGuy

Another trooper car hit tonight. Not serious injuries. What is so hard about slow down and move over?


----------



## BossPlow614

jimslawnsnow;1742810 said:


> I used to get calls and letters about blowing lawn debris in the city streets and storm drains. I laid into them about the damn home owners stuffing leaves down the drains or just blowing them into the streets. I have not gotten a call since 09. point being it more home owners doing dumbe stuff than us. maybe new guys too. I had an idiot blowing snow in the road this am. right at my truck. gave him the finger and he quit, or until I left


I can't stand when homeowners blow grass onto the street! Same with leaves too.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1742850 said:


> That pillow is from Target I bet.


I was thinking that the couch is from the 90's


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1742850 said:


> That pillow is from Target I bet.


I bet it is my gf goes there to much


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1742845 said:


> Push back on the drive. That drifting did a number on the ends and the single stage can't trow it high enough. I'll get the scoop out this weekend.


Just put it in the street!


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1742855 said:


> I was thinking that the couch is from the 90's


Ha it does in the picture now that you say that, its from the 2013s


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1742855 said:


> I was thinking that the couch is from the 90's


That's not very nice. I bet its comfortable. Quality, don't take crap from a guy that wishes he could come to our Targets.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1742857 said:


> Just put it in the street!


May as well with the crap plowing we have over here. I think someone needs to be introduced to the curb. 3-4 feet is a little excessive.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1742860 said:


> That's not very nice. I bet its comfortable. Quality, don't take crap from a guy that wishes he could come to our Targets.


I have to drive to TK target or Minnetonka target.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1742860 said:


> That's not very nice. I bet its comfortable. Quality, don't take crap from a guy that wishes he could come to our Targets.


It is, I bet I sat on 40 couches and went to every furniture store I could find when I was looking. With dogs it narrows down the fabric


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1742860 said:


> That's not very nice. I bet its comfortable. Quality, don't take crap from a guy that wishes he could come to our Targets.


There is nothing wrong with our target. Its all in the timing. Green you need to go at the right time.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1742862 said:


> May as well with the crap plowing we have over here. I think someone needs to be introduced to the curb. 3-4 feet is a little excessive.


I couldn't tell you what they have done here. I can tell you the county has not hit my mailbox yet.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1742863 said:


> I have to drive to TK target or Minnetonka target.


Don't forget Monti


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1742862 said:


> May as well with the crap plowing we have over here. I think someone needs to be introduced to the curb. 3-4 feet is a little excessive.


You should come to mpls. Lets just say I followed the plow down my block and widened it out a bit. One more storm and we will have parking bans on one side of the street.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1742867 said:


> There is nothing wrong with our target. Its all in the timing. Green you need to go at the right time.


What is the correct time?


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1742869 said:


> Don't forget Monti


And st. Cloud with the college chicks!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1742868 said:


> I couldn't tell you what they have done here. I can tell you the county has not hit my mailbox yet.


I was lucky until the neighbor backed up to gun it up his snow covered icey drive.

Lazy


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1742870 said:


> You should come to mpls. Lets just say I followed the plow down my block and widened it out a bit. One more storm and we will have parking bans on one side of the street.


They had a deal on the new earlier about those high class Mpls people *****ing that they have to walk through snow to get from the street to the sidewalk and how they think the city should haul it away.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1742870 said:


> You should come to mpls. Lets just say I followed the plow down my block and widened it out a bit. One more storm and we will have parking bans on one side of the street.


It's frustrating when you do it and you really want to show them some tricks but don't want to be an ass and then become the target of all the snow.

I don't know how you guys do that down there.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1742875 said:


> I was lucky until the neighbor backed up to gun it up his snow covered icey drive.
> 
> Lazy


His driveway is not very steep.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1742872 said:


> What is the correct time?


between 815-945 Weekdays And 800-1000 Weekends.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1742874 said:


> And st. Cloud with the college chicks!


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1742880 said:


> between 815-945 Weekdays And 800-1000 Weekends.


Copy that.


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1742880 said:


> between 815-945 Weekdays And 800-1000 Weekends.


I couldn't imagine going shopping that early on a weekend


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1742870 said:


> You should come to mpls. Lets just say I followed the plow down my block and widened it out a bit. One more storm and we will have parking bans on one side of the street.


I was driving down exerxes near 50th I think and there were cars parked on the snow banks and I could barley squeeze through


----------



## wenzelosllc

SSS Inc.;1742790 said:


> How the heck does that make economical sense??


Probably had the guy just standing around getting paid anyways. It hardly seemed worth it. It was like a 1/4 yd at a time. Tried to snap a pic but he was too far into the dark and when I came out he had disappeared.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1742879 said:


> His driveway is not very steep.


Rear wheel drive work van over the 2-3 foot city mound.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1742862 said:


> May as well with the crap plowing we have over here. I think someone needs to be introduced to the curb. 3-4 feet is a little excessive.


ours are like that after out first 2" snow fall and keep getting worse. I think the drivers don't know what they are doing and have a piss poor leader


----------



## Green Grass

BossPlow614;1742883 said:


> I couldn't imagine going shopping that early on a weekend


That's because you are busy parting and sleeping in unlike the rest of us.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1742882 said:


> Copy that.


Rents after drop off and must be a gym up that way. Seen a few yoga outfits.


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1742883 said:


> I couldn't imagine going shopping that early on a weekend


Well the natural body clock says get up at 5 so I usually do.


----------



## BossPlow614

Green Grass;1742888 said:


> That's because you are busy parting and sleeping in unlike the rest of us.


Haha. I'm not partying tonight but theres no way I'll be up earlier than 10 tmrw.

Edit: 1300!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1742877 said:


> They had a deal on the new earlier about those high class Mpls people *****ing that they have to walk through snow to get from the street to the sidewalk and how they think the city should haul it away.


I sure they will haul some away to expose the now covered bike lanes. 



Hamelfire;1742878 said:


> It's frustrating when you do it and you really want to show them some tricks but don't want to be an ass and then become the target of all the snow.
> 
> I don't know how you guys do that down there.


I couldn't figure it out today. They have been pretty good this year but today they were out a good 3'. It was almost like they did it on purpose just to mess with us. If need be I'll bring a Bobcat home and get rid of all the snow in front of my house. Did that in 2010 and it was great until the neighbors started parking there.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1742890 said:


> Rents after drop off and must be a gym up that way. Seen a few yoga outfits.


You are correct over by the hospital.


----------



## Green Grass

BossPlow614;1742894 said:


> Haha. I'm not partying tonight but theres no way I'll be up earlier than 10 tmrw.
> 
> Edit: 1300!!!


I hope to sleep past 6


----------



## wenzelosllc

Hamelfire;1742851 said:


> Another trooper car hit tonight. Not serious injuries. What is so hard about slow down and move over?


Too much of an inconvenience to many.

Similar to the no passing in the shoulder.

Had a guy do that to me and he must not have seen the "No Passing in the Shoulder" sign right next to me cuz he tried anyways and then almost hit me and the car at the stop sign to my right. :realmad:


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1742847 said:


> they are always packed when we go to sams


Best time is 8 we discovered this evening, walked in and sat down


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1742890 said:


> Rents after drop off and must be a gym up that way. Seen a few yoga outfits.


They just wear them, doesn't mean their going to the gym lol

Some should and need to though


----------



## wenzelosllc

BossPlow614;1742853 said:


> I can't stand when homeowners blow grass onto the street! Same with leaves too.


I know a Senator who thought the city park was a good place for his leaves.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1742895 said:


> I sure they will haul some away to expose the now covered bike lanes.
> 
> I couldn't figure it out today. They have been pretty good this year but today they were out a good 3'. It was almost like they did it on purpose just to mess with us. If need be I'll bring a Bobcat home and get rid of all the snow in front of my house. Did that in 2010 and it was great until the neighbors started parking there.


Swing past Hamels and move the banks at the end of his drive.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

only need 5 more posts and don't know what else to say


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1742901 said:


> Best time is 8 we discovered this evening, walked in and sat down


That's the same with outback, before 730 hr wait after walk in


----------



## BossPlow614

wenzelosllc;1742903 said:


> I know a Senator who thought the city park was a good place for his leaves.


Did he load up bags and dump them there?


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1742887 said:


> ours are like that after out first 2" snow fall and keep getting worse. I think the drivers don't know what they are doing and have a piss poor leader


There is son much training available if you look. I think part of it is (Green chime in) that out here in the country areas it is more of a good old boys club. And they don't want any trouble so they just do it half assed and have been getting away with it because people do not know any better or know who it is and do not want to start a fight.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1742884 said:


> I was driving down exerxes near 50th I think and there were cars parked on the snow banks and I could barley squeeze through


That area is terrible. I have a couple small jobs right off 50th and Xerxes and traveling that in the daytime is really bad. It got even worse when the city put in a bunch of dedicated turn lanes in.


----------



## qualitycut

The city piled all the snow from one of the culdesacs I plow a drive on and the didn't do a very good job of centering it and I back into everytime


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1742895 said:


> I sure they will haul some away to expose the now covered bike lanes.
> 
> I couldn't figure it out today. They have been pretty good this year but today they were out a good 3'. It was almost like they did it on purpose just to mess with us. If need be I'll bring a Bobcat home and get rid of all the snow in front of my house. Did that in 2010 and it was great until the neighbors started parking there.


It may be that they got yelled at for too much on the walks? Or new guy?


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1742895 said:


> I sure they will haul some away to expose the now covered bike lanes.
> 
> I couldn't figure it out today. They have been pretty good this year but today they were out a good 3'. It was almost like they did it on purpose just to mess with us. If need be I'll bring a Bobcat home and get rid of all the snow in front of my house. Did that in 2010 and it was great until the neighbors started parking there.


I guess I have never seen them do a snow emergency but do they rip the whole road in one shot or only half at a time?


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1742909 said:


> There is son much training available if you look. I think part of it is (Green chime in) that out here in the country areas it is more of a good old boys club. And they don't want any trouble so they just do it half assed and have been getting away with it because people do not know any better or know who it is and do not want to start a fight.


With the county shed about a block from my house the road is always nice in front of me and they usually make it so wide they have to come put a new mailbox in for me. The city had been horrible but this year they have two new guys and the supervisor that has been for years and they seem to be doing a better job and faster. 
It is defiantly a good old boys club


----------



## CityGuy

wenzelosllc;1742900 said:


> Too much of an inconvenience to many.
> 
> Similar to the no passing in the shoulder.
> 
> Had a guy do that to me and he must not have seen the "No Passing in the Shoulder" sign right next to me cuz he tried anyways and then almost hit me and the car at the stop sign to my right. :realmad:


People are in to much of a hurry.

I think it is in part to all the technology of today. Cell phones, lap tops, tablets. What ever happened to having a good old conversation with someone?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1742899 said:


> I hope to sleep past 6


Me too. Have a feeling the 1.5 guy will wake me up early. Then straight to Grandmas and in a Bobcat all day. Its like a Staycation over here.


----------



## CityGuy

Goallllllllllllllllllllllllll 2-2


----------



## qualitycut

And another city dud this my drive is in there somewhere


----------



## wenzelosllc

BossPlow614;1742908 said:


> Did he load up bags and dump them there?


He just used a hand held blower. Walked across his front yard placing about half in the gutter and then made a left turn blowing some in the neighbors and then down the hill into the park. 

I wanna know how he managed to get them out of his backyard. Has a high fence for his pool with a gigantic cottonwood just a like 20 feet upwind.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1742915 said:


> I guess I have never seen them do a snow emergency but do they rip the whole road in one shot or only half at a time?


Half at a time. No way they could have everyone off at once. My area maybe but not the congested areas like Uptown.

Gophers Score! or do they???


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1742910 said:


> That area is terrible. I have a couple small jobs right off 50th and Xerxes and traveling that in the daytime is really bad. It got even worse when the city put in a bunch of dedicated turn lanes in.


Don't they center it down there and haul it out? Edina area?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goal!!!!!!!!!!!!.


I'm out. Thumbs Up


----------



## wenzelosllc

qualitycut;1742912 said:


> The city piled all the snow from one of the culdesacs I plow a drive on and the didn't do a very good job of centering it and I back into everytime


Need to bend my trailer harness mount back from doing that a few times. Hopefully they have to haul it after all this snow.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1742922 said:


> And another city dud this my drive is in there somewhere


Call them on it. Not sure what city but in ours most our sacs are contact so someone does them for us. They are not always the brightest bulbs on the planet.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1742927 said:


> Don't they center it down there and haul it out? Edina area?


Never seen that around here. Maybe 50th and France area. My wife's hometown(Ashland Wis.) they do for sure.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1742901 said:


> Best time is 8 we discovered this evening, walked in and sat down


good to know. may have to make a trip over there. and maybe another to look at that sander


----------



## qualitycut

O and I had a first, my blizzard came unplugged 4 times yesterday/ lastnight


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1742933 said:


> Never seen that around here. Maybe 50th and France area. My wife's hometown(Ashland Wis.) they do for sure.


Thats what I was thinking of.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1742936 said:


> O and I had a first, my blizzard came unplugged 4 times yesterday/ lastnight


Time to zip tie the connectors together.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

was it sss looking for a f-800 single axle?


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1742941 said:


> was it sss looking for a f-800 single axle?


Lwn was too


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1742931 said:


> Call them on it. Not sure what city but in ours most our sacs are contact so someone does them for us. They are not always the brightest bulbs on the planet.


That's not even bad, the other day they pushed it across the drive but didn't quite make it across. The 3 drives I do there all get the snow pushed across the drive


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1742940 said:


> Time to zip tie the connectors together.


I think it was because that web looking stuff around the wires was froze solid so there wasn't much flex and I was pushing piles a little higher than normal


----------



## Drakeslayer

Hamelfire;1742918 said:


> People are in to much of a hurry.
> 
> I think it is in part to all the technology of today. Cell phones, lap tops, tablets. What ever happened to having a good old conversation with someone?


Weren't you sweeping the corner of the shop a month ago on plowsite?:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/cto/4265633038.html

here it is. not sure if its a use to anyone


----------



## jimslawnsnow

ok I need to make 1 more to make 1000


----------



## CityGuy

Drakeslayer;1742947 said:


> Weren't you sweeping the corner of the shop a month ago on plowsite?:laughing::laughing::laughing:


Yes sir. Now I have to earn my pay for at least a week.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1742950 said:


> ok I need to make 1 more to make 1000


You got this JIM


----------



## wenzelosllc

Why in the world would you want LEDs in your cutting edge? Seems like a waste.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

ok heres 1000. turn the dvr off and its on cinemax. 13 year old was sitting there and all I saw were boobs and other stuff. talk about awkward. she kept her hand over her eyes. not exactly what I thought I would post for my 1000 post but oh well. going to bed. im getting tired


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1742956 said:


> ok heres 1000. turn the dvr off and its on cinemax. 13 year old was sitting there and all I saw were boobs and other stuff. talk about awkward. she kept her hand over her eyes. not exactly what I thought I would post for my 1000 post but oh well. going to bed. im getting tired


Nice.......


----------



## Camden

This Gopher game is tougher to watch than last night's Wild game :crying:


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1742958 said:


> This Gopher game is tougher to watch than last night's Wild game :crying:


No kidding


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1742956 said:


> ok heres 1000. turn the dvr off and its on cinemax. 13 year old was sitting there and all I saw were boobs and other stuff. talk about awkward. she kept her hand over her eyes. not exactly what I thought I would post for my 1000 post but oh well. going to bed. im getting tired


Gotta learn sometime.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1742960 said:


> Gotta learn sometime.


When I coached 11- 12 year old boys hockey a few years back, they knew and did more than I did when I was 15.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1742931 said:


> Call them on it. Not sure what city but in ours most our sacs are contact so someone does them for us. They are not always the brightest bulbs on the planet.


Cul de sacs... contract?? They don't have loaders??


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1742967 said:


> Cul de sacs... contract?? They don't have loaders??


This one is done by the city with a 1ton dump


----------



## qualitycut

I was just thinking with it snowing every few days and blowing around in between I'm going to have soooo much dog poop in the spring.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1742967 said:


> Cul de sacs... contract?? They don't have loaders??


3 loaders in the city. The rest is on contract. They are only plowed on a cull city plow/


----------



## CityGuy

Can someone explain to me how the city can make you shovel your driveway?

http://kstp.com/news/stories/s3306862.shtml

The sidewalks I get but your driveway. WTH


----------



## BossPlow614

wenzelosllc;1742930 said:


> Need to bend my trailer harness mount back from doing that a few times. Hopefully they have to haul it after all this snow.


Did that a couple times in the past couple weeks then broke It loose from the mount, F cul-de-sacs.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1742971 said:


> 3 loaders in the city. The rest is on contract. They are only plowed on a cull city plow/


Where do I sign up??


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1742972 said:


> Can someone explain to me how the city can make you shovel your driveway?
> 
> http://kstp.com/news/stories/s3306862.shtml
> 
> The sidewalks I get but your driveway. WTH


Where did it say driveway?

Edit never mind I see it. I bet they mean where the sidewalk would cross


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1742974 said:


> Where do I sign up??


Goes out for bid every few years. Last I heard there were 800 some sacs in the city and each loader does around 75-100 in their routes. So your looking at 500 sacs that need to be covered in 8 hours.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1742976 said:


> Goes out for bid every few years. Last I heard there were 800 some sacs in the city and each loader does around 75-100 in their routes. So your looking at 500 sacs that need to be covered in 8 hours.


That's a lot of sacs she better be quick


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1742975 said:


> Where did it say driveway?
> 
> Edit never mind I see it. I bet they mean where the sidewalk would cross


All property owners, whether it's a home, business or apartment complex, must make sure their* driveways* and sidewalks clear.

First paragraph


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1742977 said:


> That's a lot of sacs she better be quick


I know.


----------



## qualitycut

Ch 5 Saud an inch or less tomorrow and then could be very snowy next weekend I think he said.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1742975 said:


> Where did it say driveway?
> 
> Edit never mind I see it. I bet they mean where the sidewalk would cross


I use plowz. They are a sub and don't even know it. I call in my customers address from my couch and boom I make $17.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1742987 said:


> I use plowz. They are a sub and don't even know it. I call in my customers address from my couch and boom I make $17.


Lol I almost put something like that on their facebook post to rip them.


----------



## OC&D

Hamelfire;1742749 said:


> Actually there is. I have to dig it out of my mail box at work. But the basic just is "It is illegal in the state of MN to push snow acoss any public roadway".


Pony up, I'd love to see it, because I've searched the entirety of the MN statutes and there is nothing that I've found that specifically prohibits it.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1742934 said:


> good to know. may have to make a trip over there. and maybe another to look at that sander


Sounds good


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1742977 said:


> That's a lot of sacs she better be quick


I got it.......lol


----------



## OC&D

Hamelfire;1742783 said:


> While clearing your driveway isn't a crime, the way you clear it can be. According the Minnesota Statute 160.2715, "(a) Except for the actions of the road authorities, their agents, employees, contractors, and utilities in carrying out their duties imposed by law or contract, and except as herein provided, it shall be unlawful to:
> 
> (1) obstruct any highway or deposit snow or ice thereon and (b) Any violation of this section is a misdemeanor."
> 
> This means, in laymen's terms, you can't push snow across the road or into the street to get it out of your driveway.
> 
> The law is very specific on this issue. You can get fined for pushing snow across the road - be it state, county or city.
> 
> According to the MnDOT website, "Snow removal operators are advised not to push snow onto public roadways."
> 
> The Minnesota Department of Transportation reminds all snow removal operators that it is unlawful to deposit snow on or next to a public highway or street.
> 
> Minnesota law and many local ordinances prohibit the plowing, blowing, shoveling or otherwise placing of snow onto public roadways. This includes the ditch and right of way area along the roadside.
> 
> Violations are considered misdemeanors, but civil penalties also apply if the placement of snow creates a hazard such as a slippery area, frozen rut or bump that contributes to a motor vehicle or pedestrian crash. The civil liability can extend to both the property owner and the person who placed the snow.
> 
> Other hazards created by improper placement of snow on or near a public roadway include drainage problems, drifting, sight obstruction and safe accessibility. Special attention should be made to keep crosswalks, intersections, entrances and exits clean and unobstructed
> 
> - See more at: http://beta.bemidjipioneer.com/event/article/id/100014651/#sthash.3FvJJBeg.dpuf


Disregard my last post. This is my point exactly, the statute does not say that you can't plow it across the road, it says you can't leave it in the road. If the interpretation is exactly as you state, then most all of the guys doing drives are guilty. The few drives I do I back drag into the street at the end of the drive and subsequently push onto the corner of the drive. Am I guilty? I guess so. Bring on the ticket!

I would love to go to court on this because I'm 99% sure I'd win. Maybe I should start pushing snow across roads. A year or so ago I asked a buddy of mine, who happens to be an attorney as well as an cop/investigator for SLP about this. He maintained that he could issue tickets for it. I asked him to support this with statute. After he looked he agreed and said the law was too ambiguous for a ticket to hold up in court unless you're pushing it into the street and leaving it.

To be clear, the boulevard is part of a public right of way, so depositing snow on the boulevard would then be in violation of the statute regardless of whether you're pushing it onto your customer's boulevard or the boulevard across the street, no?


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1742919 said:


> Me too. Have a feeling the 1.5 guy will wake me up early. Then straight to Grandmas and in a Bobcat all day. Its like a Staycation over here.


Why a skiddy? Don't you guys have a TLB? I'd think that would be better for loading dumps. I hate loading dumps with a skid.


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1742922 said:


> And another city dud this my drive is in there somewhere


Ivy Falls area of Mendota Heights?


----------



## OC&D

Hamelfire;1742972 said:


> Can someone explain to me how the city can make you shovel your driveway?
> 
> http://kstp.com/news/stories/s3306862.shtml
> 
> The sidewalks I get but your driveway. WTH


They can't, that's just lazy reporting. This is why I can't watch the news anymore. They're either blatantly biased towards the left or right, or just completely wrong. Here they're just completely wrong.


----------



## OC&D

Does anyone ever feel like they showed up to the bar a little too late and missed all the action and hot chicks?

Except for the hot chicks, that's how I feel right now.


----------



## unit28

(attm)

uh-oh has been upgraded
to omg......


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well that was a nice 14 hour nap


----------



## skorum03

Polarismalibu;1743046 said:


> Well that was a nice 14 hour nap


Thats where I'm at too


----------



## unit28

*MONDAY NIGHT.*..MOSTLY CLOUDY. A 30 PERCENT CHANCE OF SNOW AFTER MIDNIGHT. LOWS AROUND 4 IN THE METRO AND NEAR ZERO IN OUTLYING AREAS. .

*TUESDAY*...MOSTLY CLOUDY WITH A 20 PERCENT CHANCE OF SNOW. HIGHS AROUND 11.

And never-mind the -30 wc


----------



## wintergreen82

Just a heads up I'd get everything fixed, spare parts bought, (lawn get some spare trucks bought) and everything done possible this week. If trends hold true next weekend looks big and factor that in with very high winds... Granted still very far out but it has been very very consistent. And of course our main foreman is on vacation that weekend. Have a great weekend


----------



## unit28

Got salt?.......


----------



## skorum03

wintergreen82;1743056 said:


> Just a heads up I'd get everything fixed, spare parts bought, (lawn get some spare trucks bought) and everything done possible this week. If trends hold true next weekend looks big and factor that in with very high winds... Granted still very far out but it has been very very consistent. And of course our main foreman is on vacation that weekend. Have a great weekend


I'm not going to complain about more snow.


----------



## unit28

skorum03;1743060 said:


> I'm not going to complain about more snow.


define ...."more"

a little more snowfall accumulation?
large amounts of more snow accumulation?
massive amount of more snow accumulation?


----------



## unit28

wintergreen82;1743056 said:


> If trends hold true next weekend looks big and factor that in with very high winds... Granted still very far out but it has been very very consistent.


so far what I see is a potential CO low with a high factor pv anomally which are usually associated with colorado lows.

looks to get hung up and gain both vorticity and QG out of the wasatch again.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Calm, overcast, 9. 

07:30


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1743069 said:


> so far what I see is a potential CO low with a high factor pv anomally which are usually associated with colorado lows.
> 
> looks to get hung up and gain both vorticity and QG out of the wasatch again.


Speak English please


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I had a dream that I woke up and checked the radar and the whole state had greens and tlyellows on the radar moving very very slow. Maybe one mile per hour


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1743072 said:


> I had a dream that I woke up and checked the radar and the whole state had greens and tlyellows on the radar moving very very slow. Maybe one mile per hour


Better yet when you have a dream that you wake up and there's 12-14" of snow outside.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1743080 said:


> Better yet when you have a dream that you wake up and there's 12-14" of snow outside.


That's when you lay back down and forget about it


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;1743071 said:


> Speak English please


stalls out shears the top and gets me about one inch


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1743085 said:


> stalls out shears the top and gets me about one inch


NAM is closer than GFS, but yeah, we again, at THIS time, are on the northern edge.


----------



## Greenery

Hamelfire;1742931 said:


> Call them on it. Not sure what city but in ours most our sacs are contact so someone does them for us. They are not always the brightest bulbs on the planet.


Those farm tractors they use are garbage. They do not scrape well at all. Inches of hard packed ruts everytime.


----------



## skorum03

unit28;1743065 said:


> define ...."more"
> 
> a little more snowfall accumulation?
> large amounts of more snow accumulation?
> massive amount of more snow accumulation?


Well its only february, so I'm hoping to get another good month and a half out of my truck and plow. So I guess, large amounts of snow accumulation. Although, I don't know where I'm going to put it at some of my properties.



unit28;1743069 said:


> so far what I see is a potential CO low with a high factor pv anomally which are usually associated with colorado lows.
> 
> looks to get hung up and gain both vorticity and QG out of the wasatch again.


Some of us may need a translation on this one....


----------



## wenzelosllc

LwnmwrMan22;1743080 said:


> Better yet when you have a dream that you wake up and there's 12-14" of snow outside.


Had that one last night. I think this last storm got to me.


----------



## wenzelosllc

Hamelfire;1742972 said:


> Can someone explain to me how the city can make you shovel your driveway?
> 
> http://kstp.com/news/stories/s3306862.shtml
> 
> The sidewalks I get but your driveway. WTH


I had someone tell me that from our city. He's a friend, wasn't giving me a warning. Said it had to do with being able to get emergency personnel into the property. Not sure if it was a LAW or just a highly encouraged practice.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1743101 said:


> Well its only february, so I'm hoping to get another good month and a half out of my truck and plow. So I guess, large amounts of snow accumulation. Although, I don't know where I'm going to put it at some of my properties.
> 
> Some of us may need a translation on this one....


Co low = Colorado low. You may hear the news people talking about coming out of the "four corners region" of AZ,NM,CO and.... UT? NV? Brain ain't working 100% yet.

Usually associated with our larger, wetter snowfalls.

Imagine getting 8-10" of wet snow that won't stack. Where are you going to put that??


----------



## IDST

Can somebody hook me up with how to put pics on here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

wenzelosllc;1743104 said:


> Had that one last night. I think this last storm got to me.


I usually get them in late summer, early fall when we start thinking about the change over.


----------



## Greenery

http://m.startribune.com/?id=242852891

Finally a good use for drones


----------



## unit28

if this keeps up this morning we'll have a dusting
wonder what the south border region has?

last night didn't show this much LES....lol
but here it is again
sun should come out soon.


----------



## Greenery

jagext;1743111 said:


> Can somebody hook me up with how to put pics on here


I asked yesterday with no response .

Must be a trade secret.

I know lwmrman obviously knows how. But he read right over it without a second thought.

Thanks alot lawnmwrdude.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jagext;1743111 said:


> Can somebody hook me up with how to put pics on here


I would.... But I'm afraid you're going to post before pics of my accounts and how good they looked once you did them for me.


----------



## unit28

jagext;1743111 said:


> Can somebody hook me up with how to put pics on here


 from phone?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1743117 said:


> I asked yesterday with no response .
> 
> Must be a trade secret.
> 
> I know lwmrman obviously knows how. But he read right over it without a second thought.
> 
> Thanks a lot lawnmwrdude.


Little busy still yesterday. Figured someone else that was sitting on the couch would pick up then slack.

I use Tinypic.com

Open plowsite in one window, tinypic in another.

Upload to tinypic from wherever (camera, gallery, etc)

Use Message Board setting.

Copy IM / Message board link by long pressing or however your phone works.

Go to plowsite window and paste said link.

And FYI, pulled over on an offramp to type this. Some of us have another full day of plowing. Foreclosed sidewalks, 3 empty houses and 3 landfills, 2 of which haven't been plowed all year.

A money maker for me today.... Finally.


----------



## Greenery

Sweet thank you, was just giving you a hard time, I think your the busiest guy on here. Dont you have some walks to go clear?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1743117 said:


> I asked yesterday with no response .
> 
> Must be a trade secret.
> 
> I know lwmrman obviously knows how. But he read right over it without a second thought.
> 
> Thanks alot lawnmwrdude.


That's fine. Call me out, I'll step up.


----------



## cbservicesllc

wenzelosllc;1743105 said:


> I had someone tell me that from our city. He's a friend, wasn't giving me a warning. Said it had to do with being able to get emergency personnel into the property. Not sure if it was a LAW or just a highly encouraged practice.


Brooklyn Center has an ordinance about private sidewalks and driveways. Customer who's mom doesn't live in a house we do showed it to me because the neighbor is a city council member and a huge PITA... I have no idea on other cities.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1743128 said:


> Sweet thank you, was just giving you a hard time, I think your the busiest guy on here. Dont you have some walks to go clear?


Read my edit of above post.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1743012 said:


> Ivy Falls area of Mendota Heights?


How did you know?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

FWIW, roads are white in Stacy, and not from hard pack nor salt.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Where are the pics? I was fully expecting a virtual art gallery by now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Better station than Bdub's electro....










Nothing shouts loser more than a 40 something white guy plowing snow at 3 am with Gin and Juice cranked.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Edit to the tinypic post a couple back. You use the "forums" link, not IM.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1743139 said:


> Where are the pics? I was fully expecting a virtual art gallery by now.


Haha, right.

Thanks again. Im going to post my pics a lil later when more peeps are on so I can hopefully get some good suggestions on how to bend some stuff back in place.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Another good station


----------



## BossPlow614

One of my buddies called me and woke me up...

Let's just say I highly dislike most of the old rap.



LwnmwrMan22;1743143 said:


> Better station than Bdub's electro....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing shouts loser more than a 40 something white guy plowing snow at 3 am with Gin and Juice cranked.


----------



## qualitycut

Novack says south all next week, he was the only one two days before that had us in the 2-4


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1743132 said:


> How did you know?


Combination of roughly knowing your service area and the style of house, and being on a cul de sac.


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1743152 said:


> Novack says south all Mr t week, he was the only one two days before that had us in the 2-4


I'm getting to the point this winter where I'm starting to think Novak actually knows what he's talking about.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

"South All mr t week"??

Seriously, usually I can translate most of these posts but my brain must REALLY be fried.

Gonna miss us to the south all week?


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1743162 said:


> "South All mr t week"??
> 
> Seriously, usually I can translate most of these posts but my brain must REALLY be fried.
> 
> Gonna miss us to the south all week?


Obviously you don't know where Mr. T moved to after he retired from The A Team!

Sheesh.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1743162 said:


> "South All mr t week"??
> 
> Seriously, usually I can translate most of these posts but my brain must REALLY be fried.
> 
> Gonna miss us to the south all week?


I meant next don't know how it got that f'ed up


----------



## qualitycut

Oops I must have been out of it, I went to paste what I put on my invoices last night for the date and it says December.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Next to Mr T. That IS a good one.

NAM and GFS are south as well, although NAM this morning is starting to add up a little around Jim an Bano.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

YAY!!! I have definition on where my sidewalks are supposed to be today!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Wtf I went back to find it, now its gone and this was there.
"Keeping a close eye on a strong storm system that will pull out of the Rockies late MON. Definitely worth watching."


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1743172 said:


> Next to Mr T. That IS a good one.
> 
> NAM and GFS are south as well, although NAM this morning is starting to add up a little around Jim an Bano.


I'll take it Thumbs Up, they are saying something around Tuesday here but nothing confirmed. thinking about coming up to the cities to the MOA with the wife , and maybe check out some of the plowing and snow piles. If you see a black 2011 Ford F350 with a Light rack all light up........That's me


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1743149 said:


> Another good station


Now your talking.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1743178 said:


> Wtf I went back to find it, now its gone and this was there.
> "Keeping a close eye on a strong storm system that will pull out of the Rockies late MON. Definitely worth watching."


To quote our resident meteorologist.... "Uh oh".


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;1743182 said:


> I'll take it Thumbs Up, they are saying something around Tuesday here but nothing confirmed. thinking about coming up to the cities to the MOA with the wife , and maybe check out some of the plowing and snow piles. If you see a black 2011 Ford F350 with a Light rack all light up........That's me


That is SSS working area.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1743185 said:


> To quote our resident meteorologist.... "Uh oh".


you missed my last one I posted?

we been upgraded to omg.......


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1743185 said:


> To quote our resident meteorologist.... "Uh oh".


Haha! Good stuff!


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;1743187 said:


> That is SSS working area.


I bet he is relaxing today ......:laughing:


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1743152 said:


> Novack says south all next week, he was the only one two days before that had us in the 2-4


and the one at the EOW? where the paid tv met said look out for next weekend?

so far loking at about an inch sat am
looks like flurries fri


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This is a foreclosure I'd been doing for a different bank on the same street as my foreclosure sidewalks.

This house has been sold, but the closing isn't until the 12th of Feb.

Bank has stopped me servicing the property.

Who wants odds on the bank calls me on the 11th, in the middle of the storm, requesting the house be plowed immediately so they can close?


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1743188 said:


> you missed my last one I posted?
> 
> we been upgraded to omg.......


What do you mean?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1743188 said:


> you missed my last one I posted?
> 
> we been upgraded to omg.......


$&$&@%@%@-$!!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1743193 said:


> This is a foreclosure I'd been doing for a different bank on the same street as my foreclosure sidewalks.
> 
> This house has been sold, but the closing isn't until the 12th of Feb.
> 
> Bank has stopped me servicing the property.
> 
> Who wants odds on the bank calls me on the 11th, in the middle of the storm, requesting the house be plowed immediately so they can close?


Weird they have always had me do them till closing date. I'm sure they will


----------



## unit28

OC&D;1743190 said:


> Haha! Good stuff!


yeah I got to break up some monatany somehow.

LMN was telling Q to go back and check where I already posted
about the Mon system.

And actually before then on where I did post the uh oh

I had some pop chances posted beore NWS 7day forecast.

all in fun though, 
unless I make some maps with yellow arrows lol


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;1743191 said:


> I bet he is relaxing today ......:laughing:


He is hauling today


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1743195 said:


> $&$&@%@%@-$!!!!!!


just cuz the -30 wc's on tap
and the acc snow , timing for Mn-Tue sucks


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1743198 said:


> yeah I got to break up some monatany somehow.
> 
> LMN was telling Q to go back and check where I already posted
> about the Mon system.
> 
> And actually before then on where I did post the uh oh
> 
> I had some pop chances posted beore NWS 7day forecast.
> 
> all in fun though,
> unless I make some maps with yellow arrows lol


Im not comparing to you or sss I just took notes in what meteorologists said what they day before


----------



## OC&D

unit28;1743201 said:


> just cuz the -30 wc's on tap
> and the acc snow , timing for Mn-Tue sucks


The timing has sucked for like 95% of the events this year. I'm done caring about it though. Let it fall and I'll let it buck.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1743202 said:


> Im not comparing to you or sss I just took notes in what meteorologists said what they day before


hope you didn't take it that I incenuated you were comparing SSS and myself

I simply stated you might have missed my post is what LMN posted


----------



## unit28

OC&D;1743206 said:


> The timing has sucked for like 95% of the events this year. I'm done caring about it though. Let it fall and I'll let it buck.


word.........


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1743196 said:


> Weird they have always had me do them till closing date. I'm sure they will


I've had them call me to stop,
and then call the day before closing to finish.

If it were me I would call them up


----------



## wenzelosllc

Anyone else bothered by the way the tabs line up in their filing cabinet? Drives me nuts when I have to drop a new customer file in and the tabs get all screwed up. Maybe I'm just OCD.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1743198 said:


> yeah I got to break up some monatany somehow.
> 
> LMN was telling Q to go back and check where I already posted
> about the Mon system.
> 
> And actually before then on where I did post the uh oh
> 
> I had some pop chances posted beore NWS 7day forecast.
> 
> all in fun though,
> unless I make some maps with yellow arrows lol


I actually chuckled to myself. When I got to Isanti, I pulled up NWS and they had everything pulled out for Monday / Tuesday at 9 am.


----------



## wenzelosllc

qualitycut;1743196 said:


> Weird they have always had me do them till closing date. I'm sure they will


Think they're saving money. Little do they know you just end up charging them about the same anyways. payup


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1743216 said:


> I've had them call me to stop,
> and then call the day before closing to finish.
> 
> If it were me I would call them up


I did call Thursday and talked to MY contact. Told him I need 48 hour notice.

Doesn't mean someone above him won't call day of.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1743218 said:


> I actually chuckled to myself. When I got to Isanti, I pulled up NWS and they had everything pulled out for Monday / Tuesday at 9 am.


like the rest of the northern fringe snows we've had oyvei

I'm wondering about blaine forecast.


----------



## unit28

pwat map

mon night tue at 12am.....


----------



## qualitycut

wenzelosllc;1743219 said:


> Think they're saving money. Little do they know you just end up charging them about the same anyways. payup


The funny thing is my reality company pays me 60-75 per drive no matter the size. That was the price she told me


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1743178 said:


> Wtf I went back to find it, now its gone and this was there.
> "Keeping a close eye on a strong storm system that will pull out of the Rockies late MON. Definitely worth watching."


I saw that... and asked about it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

wenzelosllc;1743219 said:


> Think they're saving money. Little do they know you just end up charging them about the same anyways. payup


Right. Gonna be $100-150 to clear this drive now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I like my candy bar frozen.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1743233 said:


> The funny thing is my reality company pays me 60-75 per drive no matter the size. That was the price she told me


Man... I need to charge more...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1743235 said:


> Right. Gonna be $100-150 to clear this drive now.


See above comment...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Start of landfill #1.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

These are the days I enjoy plowing. No pressure, no one watching me.

A challenge not to drop off the side of a berm......


----------



## wenzelosllc

qualitycut;1743233 said:


> The funny thing is my reality company pays me 60-75 per drive no matter the size. That was the price she told me


I'd take that. Wouldn't promise that it would look the best though.


----------



## unit28

NOAA's goes sattellite picks superbowl winner?

looked yesterday at the goes sat,
and saw a bucking bronco over colorado
lol


----------



## qualitycut

This is what the probably meant by driveways clear as well.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1743245 said:


> These are the days I enjoy plowing. No pressure, no one watching me.
> 
> A challenge not to drop off the side of a berm......


I agree yesterday was relaxing just plowed no time frame just took my time


----------



## BossPlow614

OC&D;1743016 said:


> Does anyone ever feel like they showed up to the bar a little too late and missed all the action and hot chicks?
> 
> Except for the hot chicks, that's how I feel right now.


You're at the wrong bars then!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone with a contact with OEM Dodge parts?

I don't want a discount, just looking for an honest answer on whether I can order the plastic pieces for the housing on a '13 mirror rather than the whole mirror.

The piece that is broke just snaps in place, 1/2 is gone. I just want that piece.

Maybe a screw driver and a new car lot???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I think the "Island is Calling" tonight.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1743255 said:


> I think the "Island is Calling" tonight.


Me and the gf were just talking about that this morning


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1743254 said:


> Anyone with a contact with OEM Dodge parts?
> 
> I don't want a discount, just looking for an honest answer on whether I can order the plastic pieces for the housing on a '13 mirror rather than the whole mirror.
> 
> The piece that is broke just snaps in place, 1/2 is gone. I just want that piece.
> 
> Maybe a screw driver and a new car lot???


The mirrors are serviced as the glass, the lights or the whole mirror for about $400 I think.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1743255 said:


> I think the "Island is Calling" tonight.





qualitycut;1743259 said:


> Me and the gf were just talking about that this morning


Gambling definitely isn't for me. I go there trying to make money and it turns into work, then if I lose I'm mad. Spending $100+ at a bar/club sounds like a lot more fun!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1743265 said:


> Gambling definitely isn't for me. I go there trying to make money and it turns into work, then if I lose I'm mad. Spending $100+ at a bar/club sounds like a lot more fun!


I'm the opposite. I might get lucky at the casino with $100.

I KNOW that ain't happening at a bar.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1743259 said:


> Me and the gf were just talking about that this morning


We head down later to Moonlight Bowl with the kids, then let them hang in the arcade.

Oh, Landfill #1 complete. Water pump paid for.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1743261 said:


> The mirrors are serviced as the glass, the lights or the whole mirror for about $400 I think.


Well shoot.....


----------



## Greenery

Some sick riding being its the metro


----------



## Greenery

Ok so how do yo u rotate a tinypic?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1743274 said:


> Some sick riding being its the metro


I was thinking this morning I wish I had my sleds still.

Then I remembered I'll bill out $1000 for today's work and remembered I like heated seats.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1743275 said:


> Ok so how do yo u rotate a tinypic?


No idea mobile. I always have the phone sideways.


----------



## BossPlow614

Heated seats are nice but riding a sled that has heated grips makes it even more fun one the real cold days! It's a heat wave today, I'd love to be riding sleds right now.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1743255 said:


> I think the "Island is Calling" tonight.


Are you sure about that with the streak of luck you had the past few days...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Thanks for the PMs lately guys. I appreciate the future offers for help, the pep talks. It means a lot. Even from virtual strangers.

It's been a struggle this winter.


----------



## CityGuy

OC&D;1743009 said:


> Disregard my last post. This is my point exactly, the statute does not say that you can't plow it across the road, it says you can't leave it in the road. If the interpretation is exactly as you state, then most all of the guys doing drives are guilty. The few drives I do I back drag into the street at the end of the drive and subsequently push onto the corner of the drive. Am I guilty? I guess so. Bring on the ticket!
> 
> I would love to go to court on this because I'm 99% sure I'd win. Maybe I should start pushing snow across roads. A year or so ago I asked a buddy of mine, who happens to be an attorney as well as an cop/investigator for SLP about this. He maintained that he could issue tickets for it. I asked him to support this with statute. After he looked he agreed and said the law was too ambiguous for a ticket to hold up in court unless you're pushing it into the street and leaving it.
> 
> To be clear, the boulevard is part of a public right of way, so depositing snow on the boulevard would then be in violation of the statute regardless of whether you're pushing it onto your customer's boulevard or the boulevard across the street, no?


I know for sure at the city I work at if we go winging back and hit that pile and something breaks the homeowner of the snow will be held liable for the repairs to the equipment. Thus if you are the contractor they should hold you liable for this.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1743282 said:


> Are you sure about that with the streak of luck you had the past few days...


I've used up all the bad luck....... Right????


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1743280 said:


> Heated seats are nice but riding a sled that has heated grips makes it even more fun one the real cold days! It's a heat wave today, I'd love to be riding sleds right now.


Especially when your buddies junk is keeping your back warm


----------



## CityGuy

Greenery;1743099 said:


> Those farm tractors they use are garbage. They do not scrape well at all. Inches of hard packed ruts everytime.


Thats the contractor. We are supposed to scarpe and salt behind them but it's been a little busy the last week or so at the shop.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1743289 said:


> Thats the contractor. We are supposed to scarpe and salt behind them but it's been a little busy the last week or so at the shop.


Lazy city workers!


----------



## cbservicesllc

lwnmwrman22;1743268 said:


> i'm the opposite. I might get lucky at the casino with $100.
> 
> I know that ain't happening at a bar.


alllways...


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;506170 said:


> Well it looks like we will get 2-4 inches by Tuesday morning I ure hope we don't get too much freezing rain as highs are supposed to be around freezing. The equipment has been patiently waiting since the 31st of Januaryr.


No way, really?


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1743152 said:


> Novack says south all next week, he was the only one two days before that had us in the 2-4


He said that in one post then the next was keep an eye on monday night/tuesday for a low out of Colorado.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1743286 said:


> I've used up all the bad luck....... Right????


One would hope...


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1743287 said:


> Especially when your buddies junk is keeping your back warm


Lol right

Lets just hope its not a wet kind of warm.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1743287 said:


> Especially when your buddies junk is keeping your back warm


:laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1743292 said:


> No way, really?


Iaallwaayysss x2


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1743290 said:


> Lazy city workers!


Lazy my ass. Only 12 of us in the streets. So unless its a full city plow thats a lot of roads for us to cover.


----------



## Drakeslayer

A couple guys heading out to have fun


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1743292 said:


> No way, really?


Padding the post count again? :laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;506170 said:


> Well it looks like we will get 2-4 inches by Tuesday morning I ure hope we don't get too much freezing rain as highs are supposed to be around freezing. The equipment has been patiently waiting since the 26th of december.


How have you not plowed since the 26th of December?

Waconia in "the bubble"??


----------



## qualitycut

Gertens has straight and treated in their bins


----------



## CityGuy

Drakeslayer;1743306 said:


> A couple guys heading out to have fun


101 and 6?


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;1743306 said:


> A couple guys heading out to have fun


you appear to have rolled over.

nice to see they are chained down so well.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1743313 said:


> you appear to have rolled over.


Inspection time.


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1743305 said:


> Lazy my ass. * Only 12 of us in the streets.* So unless its a full city plow thats a lot of roads for us to cover.


Sounds like the dj's on the stations I listen to when talking amongst themselves in between songs when they have the talk shows.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1743315 said:


> Inspection time.


Look at the chaining! :laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1743318 said:


> Look at the chaining! :laughing:


Forgot a few chains. Thumbs Up:laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1743309 said:


> How have you not plowed since the 26th of December?
> 
> Waconia in "the bubble"??


What are you talking about ?


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1743320 said:


> What are you talking about ?


Your just padding your post count to stay ahead of SSS?


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1743321 said:


> Your just padding your post count to stay ahead of SSS?


He may be making money but I'm smoking him in posts now


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1743322 said:


> He may be making money but I'm smoking him in posts now


He is going to have a few pages to catch up on.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gate area for landfill #2.


----------



## Greenery

Hamelfire;1743312 said:


> 101 and 6?


I absolutely hate that place. Ever since thet took it upon themselves to enter my truck and park it over by the subway while I was in their store buying a snack..

I was legally parked. But in the way of the gas truck. I guess they couldnt wait three minutes.

I encourage everyone to ban that place.

Sucks to cause they have a kickass air hose.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1743320 said:


> What are you talking about ?


TK said he's been patiently waiting since Dec. 26 in that post you and I quoted.


----------



## qualitycut

So I just saw that there will be a bull run may 10th here


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1743326 said:


> TK said he's been patiently waiting since Dec. 26 in that post you and I quoted.


No he didn't look


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1743328 said:


> So I just saw that there will be a bull run may 10th here


Don't think they need to wait until may 10. The bull runs freely everyday here. :laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

Greenery;1743325 said:


> I absolutely hate that place. Ever since thet took it upon themselves to enter my truck and park it over by the subway while I was in their store buying a snack..
> 
> I was legally parked. But in the way of the gas truck. I guess they couldnt wait three minutes.
> 
> I encourage everyone to ban that place.
> 
> Sucks to cause they have a kickass air hose.


I hate that place too. Only good thing about that corner is Chef Lee take out.


----------



## BossPlow614

So who's idiot riding on top of the bucket of an S185 about 5' off the ground as someone was driving it on a sidewalk in Brooklyn Park? Where's osha when you actually need them?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1743329 said:


> No he didn't look


I alwa......you guys know the rest.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The road hangs a sharp left somewhere up there.....


----------



## Green Grass

BossPlow614;1743340 said:


> So who's idiot riding on top of the bucket of an S185 about 5' off the ground as someone was driving it on a sidewalk in Brooklyn Park? Where's osha when you actually need them?


Don't turn SSS in!


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1743345 said:


> The road hangs a sharp left somewhere up there.....


you will find it when you drive off the road


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1743340 said:


> So who's idiot riding on top of the bucket of an S185 about 5' off the ground as someone was driving it on a sidewalk in Brooklyn Park? Where's osha when you actually need them?


True story neighbors at the cabins sign fell down, he lifted his 70 year old wife in the bucket and the sign probably weighs 50-75 pounds well she fell broke her hip a couple ribs and something with her shoulder


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1743292 said:


> No way, really?


Thats the first post in this thread from 2008


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1743350 said:


> True story neighbors at the cabins sign fell down, he lifted his 70 year old wife in the bucket and the sign probably weighs 50-75 pounds well she fell broke her hip a couple ribs and something with her shoulder


How does it ever sound like a good idea?


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1743350 said:


> True story neighbors at the cabins sign fell down, he lifted his 70 year old wife in the bucket and the sign probably weighs 50-75 pounds well she fell broke her hip a couple ribs and something with her shoulder


Wow. What a bunch of idiots.


----------



## skorum03

Green Grass;1743352 said:


> How does it ever sound like a good idea?


Seriously. Destined for disaster from the beginning.



BossPlow614;1743355 said:


> Wow. What a bunch of idiots.


I mean, I'm not going to say I've never been hoisted up in a bucket to work on or fix something, but there are some factors to consider when doing that.

-Age
-What you're trying to do
-Is it possible?
-Do you want to raise a family


----------



## OC&D

Green Grass;1743348 said:


> you will find it when you drive off the road


I was in St. Paul Park yesterday and decided to clear a long walk in front of a commercial building I have listed. The building is vacant and we have a contract on it so I haven't bothered clearing it all year. The damn thing was drifted in 4' in some places. I managed to get stuck twice. The first time I had to climb over the center console and out the passenger door since the pile was up to my window on the driver's side. I haven't been stuck in 3 years, but I didn't get all ticked off because I was in no hurry and the sun was shining. Thumbs Up

That was one of the rare times I wish I would have had a V plow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Makes a guy feel a little desolate.


----------



## BossPlow614

skorum03;1743363 said:


> Seriously. Destined for disaster from the beginning.
> 
> I mean, I'm not going to say I've never been hoisted up in a bucket to work on or fix something, but there are some factors to consider when doing that.
> 
> -Age
> -What you're trying to do
> -Is it possible?
> -Do you want to raise a family


Its one thing if you're stationary but moving, thats just plain stupid.


----------



## OC&D

Not that this is that crazy, but a few years back we put all new steel on a hangar at the St. Paul airport. We essentiall made fork extensions to lift the pieces onto the roof with my skid without damaging them. We also had a man basket we used to to do the side walls which was a little more sketchy. You need a good operator for that craziness.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1743368 said:


> Makes a guy feel a little desolate.


At least you have a snickers bar unless you ate it already.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1743377 said:


> At least you have a snickers bar unless you ate it already.


Milky Way dark. And it's already on its way on not being so dark.


----------



## CityGuy

Did you find that left LWN?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1743379 said:


> Milky Way dark. And it's already on its way on not being so dark.


I wish this guy would quit saying I was in "Tritonia"
.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1743382 said:


> Did you find that left LWN?












I can see it.... Can you??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BTW..... Trying to pick up the slack since SnowGuy has bailed.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1743387 said:


> I can see it.... Can you??


Up near the stacks.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1743388 said:


> BTW..... Trying to pick up the slack since SnowGuy has bailed.


He's too busy fishing and drinking beer to hang with us anymore.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1743388 said:


> BTW..... Trying to pick up the slack since SnowGuy has bailed.


Guess you will need to talk to yourself again so we can get the post count up.


----------



## CityGuy

If I remember right we were like 4000 behind the north. I will go take a look and see where we are at.


----------



## CityGuy

Only 3775 behind. Time to kick it in gear.

3774 after this post.


----------



## CityGuy

Wish SSS would share his thoughts on what he see's for Monday night/Tuesday.


----------



## CityGuy

I think I need a nap after all the shoveling I just did.


----------



## CityGuy

Shoveled a good 3-4 feet into the yard. It was about 4 feet tall with all the drifting and the little single statge could not throw the snow far enough. Pulled most of it down on the sidewalk and used the blower to throw it as far as I could.


----------



## CityGuy

I know have 1 snow pile that is all of 5 feet tall in the yard. I hope I don't need to stack it again or I am going to need a bobcat.


----------



## qualitycut

Finally found a older ccr2400 Toro for 150.00 I like those older ones for some reason


----------



## CityGuy

I wish the city of would get off their butts and send me my tax info so I can do my taxes.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Had to shut down for a while. Tranny is getting too hot.

I think the cooler is blocked with ice, but in the middle of this landfill can't get to it.

Tried to drive and the temp gauge spiked to 300.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1743404 said:


> Wish SSS would share his thoughts on what he see's for Monday night/Tuesday.


http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/displayMod.php?var=eta_sfc_prcp&loop=loopall&hours=

Latest NAM still has it fairly south with us on the north side of .1" of precip.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1743422 said:


> http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/displayMod.php?var=eta_sfc_prcp&loop=loopall&hours=
> 
> Latest NAM still has it fairly south with us on the north side of .1" of precip.


Latest GFS has it 98% in IA.

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/displayMod.php?var=gfs_sfc_prcp&loop=selected&hours=hr000hr012hr024hr036hr048hr060hr072hr084

Don't know why the GFS link doesn't turn clickble.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1743411 said:


> I wish the city of would get off their butts and send me my tax info so I can do my taxes.


Must not be in escrow huh? Can't you just see how much you paid


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Accu funny of the day. Yesterday they had me at 39 degrees for Valentine's day. Now its 24 and 38 on the 15th


----------



## Greenery

jimslawnsnow;1743465 said:


> Accu funny of the day. Yesterday they had me at 39 degrees for Valentine's day. Now its 24 and 38 on the 15th


Yup for each day closer those warm temps will just move one day further away. Its to keep ya motivated.

Oh and btw I wo uld still like to grab that from you. I just havent had a lot of spare time to make it to your neck of the woods. I should have met you when you were in Rogers.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Found the edge.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Greenery;1743470 said:


> Yup for each day closer those warm temps will just move one day further away. Its to keep ya motivated.
> 
> Oh and btw I wo uld still like to grab that from you. I just havent had a lot of spare time to make it to your neck of the woods. I should have met you when you were in Rogers.


Is the 2nd paragraph directed at me? If so I'm confused


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1743477 said:


> Found the edge.....


Did you climb out the window to get the shot? :laughing:


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1743464 said:


> Must not be in escrow huh? Can't you just see how much you paid


pretty sure he means his W2 from the City he works for.


----------



## Greenery

Oh oops im confused today, like most days. I was thinking you were oc&d.

Oc&d - see above


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I sure hope when it does warm up we don't get 70's right away with all this snow in yards. Where its not piled from plows most have 3-4 feet in them


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1743487 said:


> pretty sure he means his W2 from the City he works for.


Good call, I have only got one from my mortgage, waiting on about 6-8


----------



## qualitycut

When is the average starting time for lawn work, 15th of April? Supposed to go to st Thomas in the virgin islands from 19-24


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1743510 said:


> When is the average starting time for lawn work, 15th of April? Supposed to go to st Thomas in the virgin islands from 19-24


Last year we started 4-30 then it showed and started again in mid may. The year prior we started in mid march or was it the year before. Its all over the place


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1743503 said:


> Good call, I have only got one from my mortgage, waiting on about 6-8


I thought legally they had to have them to you by 1-31?


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1743513 said:


> I thought legally they had to have them to you by 1-31?


Or post marked 1/31


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1743464 said:


> Must not be in escrow huh? Can't you just see how much you paid


I can but I like to have it on paper for my records


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1743477 said:


> Found the edge.....


Not again.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1743513 said:


> I thought legally they had to have them to you by 1-31?


Post marked by the 31


----------



## CityGuy

Well at this rate we should hit page 2000 tonight.


----------



## unit28

I see NWS mentioned the GEM this morning.
was wondering why they didn't last storm.
Should have.

for my area, models look close as of now until you hit the GFS ext on day 4.
That will change though.

As of now the NAM and GFS are the same at .10 " for 12 hr up here, which is up to 6am TUE. By calc you can see that'd be 2" on a 20:1 LI/S ratio by 6am TUE. that's max for now, could slide south more, esp if the vortex is centered to far N on barro model data.

You can see the same prcp band on either model where the grey band is for N metro.

and for sat, nogap is minimal for prcp totals.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1743535 said:


> Not again.


This snow here is like sugar. Extremely easy to shovel.

No ice underneath, so if I get the truck dug out, I can just back out.

Landfill #2 FINALLY done.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Headed home for a shower and nap before the run to the island.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1743546 said:


> This snow here is like sugar. Extremely easy to shovel.
> 
> No ice underneath, so if I get the truck dug out, I can just back out.
> 
> Landfill #2 FINALLY done.


Good to hear. Forgot about the sugar under the pack.


----------



## unit28

earlier I posted the gfs pwat map which had a bright band west of the T/C area.. That was at 12am Tue.

This is the GFS 6am Tue updated pwat map. Bright band moves through the T/C with .10" prcp.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1743548 said:


> Headed home for a shower and nap before the run to the island.


get the frank out of the truck and go have a good time

you deserve it.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1743548 said:


> Headed home for a shower and nap before the run to the island.


When are you going to be at the island. Wife and I are thinking about going tonight


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sure is bright out for 5:30.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1743563 said:


> When are you going to be at the island. Wife and I are thinking about going tonight


We go bowling with the kids @ 9 for moonlight bowling. We usually get there around then.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1743569 said:


> We go bowling with the kids @ 9 for moonlight bowling. We usually get there around then.


We might half to stroll down there. Look for the guy with silver ear rings long gray/brown hair and sunglass holding his hair back, that will be me.....


----------



## unit28

same amt prcp
diff mode data.
when sss asked if I looked at it for TUE
now I can't stop looking.

Just hope I don't throw out any more than this


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;1743573 said:


> We might half to stroll down there. Look for the guy with silver ear rings long gray/brown hair and sunglass holding his hair back, that will be me.....


You can't miss banonea.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1743573 said:


> We might half to stroll down there. Look for the guy with silver ear rings long gray/brown hair and sunglass holding his hair back, that will be me.....


WTH??? Thought Roy from Shipping Wars died????


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1743578 said:


> WTH??? Thought Roy from Shipping Wars died????


Just a couple more earings.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1743578 said:


> WTH??? Thought Roy from Shipping Wars died????


You'll find me at a $10-15 blackjack table after 11.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1742936 said:


> O and I had a first, my blizzard came unplugged 4 times yesterday/ lastnight


Had that happen many time with ice build up.



jimslawnsnow;1742941 said:


> was it sss looking for a f-800 single axle?


L8000 and one with a 10' box, but thanks for keeping an eye out.Thumbs Up


wenzelosllc;1742954 said:


> Why in the world would you want LEDs in your cutting edge? Seems like a waste.


I bet Bedazzled would.



OC&D;1743009 said:


> Disregard my last post. This is my point exactly, the statute does not say that you can't plow it across the road, it says you can't leave it in the road. If the interpretation is exactly as you state, then most all of the guys doing drives are guilty. The few drives I do I back drag into the street at the end of the drive and subsequently push onto the corner of the drive. Am I guilty? I guess so. Bring on the ticket!
> 
> I would love to go to court on this because I'm 99% sure I'd win. Maybe I should start pushing snow across roads. A year or so ago I asked a buddy of mine, who happens to be an attorney as well as an cop/investigator for SLP about this. He maintained that he could issue tickets for it. I asked him to support this with statute. After he looked he agreed and said the law was too ambiguous for a ticket to hold up in court unless you're pushing it into the street and leaving it.
> 
> To be clear, the boulevard is part of a public right of way, so depositing snow on the boulevard would then be in violation of the statute regardless of whether you're pushing it onto your customer's boulevard or the boulevard across the street, no?


I have to plow across the street all the time but just to get it to another lot. 


OC&D;1743011 said:


> Why a skiddy? Don't you guys have a TLB? I'd think that would be better for loading dumps. I hate loading dumps with a skid.


I was stacking today. Don't mind skids for loading though. I have gotten pretty good at it over the years.


unit28;1743059 said:


> Got salt?.......


Not enough. 


skorum03;1743060 said:


> I'm not going to complain about more snow.


I'm not either.


unit28;1743065 said:


> define ...."more"
> 
> a little more snowfall accumulation?
> large amounts of more snow accumulation?
> massive amount of more snow accumulation?


I'll take all of it.


SnowGuy73;1743070 said:


> Calm, overcast, 9.
> 
> 07:30


It was real nice out in Shakopee this morning.


LwnmwrMan22;1743108 said:


> Co low = Colorado low. You may hear the news people talking about coming out of the "four corners region" of AZ,NM,CO and.... UT? NV? Brain ain't working 100% yet.
> 
> Usually associated with our larger, wetter snowfalls.
> 
> Imagine getting 8-10" of wet snow that won't stack. Where are you going to put that??


I would haul it awaypayup



LwnmwrMan22;1743143 said:


> Better station than Bdub's electro....
> 
> Nothing shouts loser more than a 40 something white guy plowing snow at 3 am with Gin and Juice cranked.


I can handle some Death Row records from time to time.


qualitycut;1743152 said:


> Novack says south all next week, he was the only one two days before that had us in the 2-4


Two days before the last storm?


Green Grass;1743187 said:


> That is SSS working area.


Just a hop skip and a jump.


banonea;1743191 said:


> I bet he is relaxing today ......


I wish. I am now though. 


unit28;1743198 said:


> yeah I got to break up some monatany somehow.
> 
> LMN was telling Q to go back and check where I already posted
> about the Mon system.
> 
> And actually before then on where I did post the uh oh
> 
> I had some pop chances posted beore NWS 7day forecast.
> 
> all in fun though,
> unless I make some maps with yellow arrows lol


DOn't forget rectangles!


Green Grass;1743200 said:


> He is hauling today


Yep!


qualitycut;1743202 said:


> Im not comparing to you or sss I just took notes in what meteorologists said what they day before


Novak was way late to the party I was throwing as early as last Sunday.



wenzelosllc;1743217 said:


> Anyone else bothered by the way the tabs line up in their filing cabinet? Drives me nuts when I have to drop a new customer file in and the tabs get all screwed up. Maybe I'm just OCD.


That name is taken already.



LwnmwrMan22;1743284 said:


> Thanks for the PMs lately guys. I appreciate the future offers for help, the pep talks. It means a lot. Even from virtual strangers.
> 
> It's been a struggle this winter.


Isn't that special.



qualitycut;1743292 said:


> No way, really?


I forgot what you were commenting on


LwnmwrMan22;1743309 said:


> How have you not plowed since the 26th of December?
> 
> Waconia in "the bubble"??


It seems like he has been waiting to plow for years.



Hamelfire;1743321 said:


> Your just padding your post count to stay ahead of SSS?


I'm coming!!!!


qualitycut;1743322 said:


> He may be making money but I'm smoking him in posts now


Not for long.


Hamelfire;1743323 said:


> He is going to have a few pages to catch up on.


About twelve, I'm sure now it will shut down that I'm back on. 


Green Grass;1743347 said:


> Don't turn SSS in!


How did you know?


BossPlow614;1743355 said:


> Wow. What a bunch of idiots.


That's not nice. 


Hamelfire;1743404 said:


> Wish SSS would share his thoughts on what he see's for Monday night/Tuesday.





LwnmwrMan22;1743477 said:


> Found the edge.....


No!!!!!!! How did you get out to take a pic.


Hamelfire;1743411 said:


> I wish the city of would get off their butts and send me my tax info so I can do my taxes.


I already did mine.


banonea;1743563 said:


> When are you going to be at the island. Wife and I are thinking about going tonight


Double Date!


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1743578 said:


> WTH??? Thought Roy from Shipping Wars died????


I look way better than him, I got the whole rock star thing going on. The bedazzled pants and everything. ...lol


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1743584 said:


> Had that happen many time with ice build up.
> 
> L8000 and one with a 10' box, but thanks for keeping an eye out.Thumbs Up
> 
> I bet Bedazzled would.
> 
> I have to plow across the street all the time but just to get it to another lot.
> 
> I was stacking today. Don't mind skids for loading though. I have gotten pretty good at it over the years.
> 
> Not enough.
> 
> I'm not either.
> 
> I'll take all of it.
> 
> It was real nice out in Shakopee this morning.
> 
> I would haul it awaypayup
> 
> I can handle some Death Row records from time to time.
> 
> Two days before the last storm?
> 
> Just a hop skip and a jump.
> 
> I wish. I am now though.
> 
> DOn't forget rectangles!
> 
> Yep!
> 
> Novak was way late to the party I was throwing as early as last Sunday.
> 
> That name is taken already.
> 
> Isn't that special.
> 
> I forgot what you were commenting on
> 
> It seems like he has been waiting to plow for years.
> 
> I'm coming!!!!
> 
> Not for long.
> 
> About twelve, I'm sure now it will shut down that I'm back on.
> 
> How did you know?
> 
> That's not nice.
> 
> No!!!!!!! How did you get out to take a pic.
> 
> I already did mine.
> 
> Double Date!


Great power post!


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;1743586 said:


> I look way better than him, I got the whole rock star thing going on. The bedazzled pants and everything. ...lol


Are you really fancy pants dad?


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;1743589 said:


> Are you really fancy pants dad?


Rotflmao........ no


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;1743577 said:


> You can't miss banonea.


Have we met?


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1743594 said:


> Have we met?


I think you had a picture of you doing some Fab work on here.


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;1743594 said:


> Have we met?


The mount you bought for your new truck from me.


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;1743596 said:


> The mount you bought for your new truck from me.


That's right, brain dead tonight. ....


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;1743599 said:


> That's right, brain dead tonight. ....


I won't hold it against you.


----------



## banonea

Finally got some sleep last nigh after 3 days....


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1743584 said:


> Had that happen many time with ice build up.
> 
> L8000 and one with a 10' box, but thanks for keeping an eye out.Thumbs Up
> 
> I bet Bedazzled would.
> 
> I have to plow across the street all the time but just to get it to another lot.
> 
> I was stacking today. Don't mind skids for loading though. I have gotten pretty good at it over the years.
> 
> Not enough.
> 
> I'm not either.
> 
> I'll take all of it.
> 
> It was real nice out in Shakopee this morning.
> 
> I would haul it awaypayup
> 
> I can handle some Death Row records from time to time.
> 
> Two days before the last storm?
> 
> Just a hop skip and a jump.
> 
> I wish. I am now though.
> 
> DOn't forget rectangles!
> 
> Yep!
> 
> Novak was way late to the party I was throwing as early as last Sunday.
> 
> That name is taken already.
> 
> Isn't that special.
> 
> I forgot what you were commenting on
> 
> It seems like he has been waiting to plow for years.
> 
> I'm coming!!!!
> 
> Not for long.
> 
> About twelve, I'm sure now it will shut down that I'm back on.
> 
> How did you know?
> 
> That's not nice.
> 
> No!!!!!!! How did you get out to take a pic.
> 
> I already did mine.
> 
> Double Date!


Now you're just showing off.


----------



## OC&D

Greenery;1743488 said:


> Oh oops im confused today, like most days. I was thinking you were oc&d.
> 
> Oc&d - see above


Yeah. I'll dig around in my garage and find it. I think it's on my welding cart buried under a bunch of crap. Any horizontal surface around me that isn't the floor tends to accumulate stuff at an incredible rate....my desk, the dining room table, etc.


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1743584 said:


> Had that happen many time with ice build up.
> 
> L8000 and one with a 10' box, but thanks for keeping an eye out.Thumbs Up
> 
> I bet Bedazzled would.
> 
> I have to plow across the street all the time but just to get it to another lot.
> 
> I was stacking today. Don't mind skids for loading though. I have gotten pretty good at it over the years.
> 
> Not enough.
> 
> I'm not either.
> 
> I'll take all of it.
> 
> It was real nice out in Shakopee this morning.
> 
> I would haul it awaypayup
> 
> I can handle some Death Row records from time to time.
> 
> Two days before the last storm?
> 
> Just a hop skip and a jump.
> 
> I wish. I am now though.
> 
> DOn't forget rectangles!
> 
> Yep!
> 
> Novak was way late to the party I was throwing as early as last Sunday.
> 
> That name is taken already.
> 
> Isn't that special.
> 
> I forgot what you were commenting on
> 
> It seems like he has been waiting to plow for years.
> 
> I'm coming!!!!
> 
> Not for long.
> 
> About twelve, I'm sure now it will shut down that I'm back on.
> 
> How did you know?
> 
> That's not nice.
> 
> No!!!!!!! How did you get out to take a pic.
> 
> I already did mine.
> 
> Double Date!


Wow, one hell of a power post. You should've made them each a separate post, it'd launch you ahead of Quality and we'd cut the deficit behind Canada in half.

I think led's in the cutting edge are a waste. I think spending all thousands on strobes & everything is a waste. One led strobe works fine for me.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1743613 said:


> Wow, one hell of a power post. You should've made them each a separate post, it'd launch you ahead of Quality and we'd cut the deficit behind Canada in half.
> 
> I think led's in the cutting edge are a waste. I think spending all thousands on strobes & everything is a waste. One led strobe works fine for me.


But then you can dance in front of your truck


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1743615 said:


> But then you can dance in front of your truck


I just assumed he would have his strobes tied in with the beat of the music.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1743627 said:


> I just assumed he would have his strobes tied in with the beat of the music.


There is a wire on my hideaways that could be tied in like that.


----------



## wenzelosllc

BossPlow614;1743340 said:


> So who's idiot riding on top of the bucket of an S185 about 5' off the ground as someone was driving it on a sidewalk in Brooklyn Park? Where's osha when you actually need them?


And what purpose could this have served? Couldn't he have just ridden it while it's all the way to the ground?


----------



## wenzelosllc

SSS Inc.;1743627 said:


> I just assumed he would have his strobes tied in with the beat of the music.


That would be entertaining. Put a loudspeaker on the truck, crank it up, put on a show. I'd pull up a lawn chair and watch.


----------



## OC&D

Gophers are on in 20 minutes. I'd prefer to see a win tonight.

Wild are on at 8. A lot of hockey to watch tonight!


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1743637 said:


> Gophers are on in 20 minutes. I'd prefer to see a win tonight.
> 
> Wild are on at 8. A lot of hockey to watch tonight!


I knew there was something that I was looking forward too tonight but couldn't remember what it was. Thumbs Up


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Sent invoices out last night. Already calls why we have so many charges for January? And if I didn't show up they would complain


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1743657 said:


> Sent invoices out last night. Already calls why we have so many charges for January? And if I didn't show up they would complain


I snuck in a 5.00 charge for over 4. Most of my resi accounts don't have contracts, why I don't know that's something I am changing, just never really have any issues. Anyway was expecting a call or two but nothing so far. I think I finally have it down to customers who are understanding and not such pita


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1743657 said:


> Sent invoices out last night. Already calls why we have so many charges for January? And if I didn't show up they would complain


I should probably do invoicing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wife is upset. She don't want to go tonight. So much for having fun.

Too bad I don't care. I'm going, boys are going, she can sit there for all I care.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1743663 said:


> I snuck in a 5.00 charge for over 4. Most of my resi accounts don't have contracts, why I don't know that's something I am changing, just never really have any issues. Anyway was expecting a call or two but nothing so far. I think I finally have it down to customers who are understanding and not such pita


Its the new ones and the ones who count on the calender and forget to write it down. Damn people. I am close to telling people its so much a month or season


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1743665 said:


> Wife is upset. She don't want to go tonight. So much for having fun.
> 
> Too bad I don't care. I'm going, boys are going, she can sit there for all I care.


Times like this are when you grab some beers and go watch some hockey.....or go to the casino.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1743667 said:


> Its the new ones and the ones who count on the calender and forget to write it down. Damn people. I am close to telling people its so much a month or season


I hate that when people keep track I had a customer who always call and say your invoice says you were here on the 11th but i have down the 10 it snowed. Yes because we probably came after midnight


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1743663 said:


> I snuck in a 5.00 charge for over 4. Most of my resi accounts don't have contracts, why I don't know that's something I am changing, just never really have any issues. Anyway was expecting a call or two but nothing so far. I think I finally have it down to customers who are understanding and not such pita


We get a little creative on larger storms when its justified. We're always fair and nobody complains.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1743665 said:


> Wife is upset. She don't want to go tonight. So much for having fun.
> 
> Too bad I don't care. I'm going, boys are going, she can sit there for all I care.


You getting a room there?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goallllllll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1743673 said:


> I hate that when people keep track I had a customer who always call and say your invoice says you were here on the 11th but i have down the 10 it snowed. Yes because we probably came after midnight


I had a lawn customer I had to argue with all the time and I knew what days I was there. She made me feel crazy. Bad on my part at the end i didn't answer her calls and she sent a note with her invoice she cancelled. I was so damn happy and releaved.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1743678 said:


> Goallllllll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


And it is a real one this time.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I thought this looked fun on my ride home on 13 and 35w. Not a bad pic while driving 50 mph. I saw about 6 big blowers working the highways in my travels today. Maybe they know something.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1743677 said:


> You getting a room there?


No, gotta work in the morning.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1743688 said:


> I thought this looked fun on my ride home on 13 and 35w. Not a bad pic while driving 50 mph. I saw about 6 big blowers working the highways in my travels today. Maybe they know something.


I saw a group on 62 today and they were hauling snow to that area on 62 and cedar. They know that they have no more room to plow snow and the bridge decks are full as well


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1743693 said:


> I saw a group on 62 today and they were hauling snow to that area on 62 and cedar. They know that they have no more room to plow snow and the bridge decks are full as well


I went right by them except they were hauling snow out of the area. They must bring it there, dump it and reload it. Cedar North to 62 east is the little area they were staged in. Going to the 5-8 club?

Edit: I was down off lake street and Hiawatha and saw several trucks hauling down 55. One of the MNdot drivers was the same guy I passed on the 62 and cedar area. Not sure where they are going with it.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1743701 said:


> I went right by them except they were hauling snow out of the area. They must bring it there, dump it and reload it. Cedar North to 62 east is the little area they were staged in. Going to the 5-8 club?
> 
> Edit: I was down off lake street and Hiawatha and saw several trucks hauling down 55. One of the MNdot drivers was the same guy I passed on the 62 and cedar area. Not sure where they are going with it.


Yes they were stacking it with a loader when I was headed west weird


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNDot is loading salt at Maryland / 35E. They need something to do.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1743738 said:


> Yes they were stacking it with a loader when I was headed west weird


Sounds like they would blow it into trucks, dump it in a pile, stack it, load it again, haul it somewhere towards downtown.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1743748 said:


> MNDot is loading salt at Maryland / 35E. They need something to do.


Tomorrow they can unload it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

233 posts from 40K I knew once I got home this thread would shut down. Everyone must be out having fun.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1743755 said:


> 233 posts from 40K I knew once I got home this thread would shut down. Everyone must be out having fun.


Wife is driving me to the casino.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1743757 said:


> Wife is driving me to the casino.


Actually driving or drove you to go?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1743757 said:


> Wife is driving me to the casino.


Nice. Things must have been smoothed over. Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1743758 said:


> Actually driving or drove you to go?


Good question. Didn't think of that angle.


----------



## OC&D

Gophers look fantastic!

*just finished the 1st period FYI. We always DVR the games and FF through the period breaks and commercials.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1743767 said:


> Gophers look fantastic!


Good penalty kills. I hope they come right out and score in the third.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...9333942433409.59745.200752513291552&source=48

I have the comment section covered. You guys can keep watching Hockey.


----------



## qualitycut

I liked it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

One of these days NWS employees are gonna start trolling our board... "Hey, went to get McD's, lot looked like crap, didn't you guys know it was gonna snow??"


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1743775 said:


> I liked it


I saw that.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1743778 said:


> One of these days NWS employees are gonna start trolling our board... "Hey, went to get McD's, lot looked like crap, didn't you guys know it was gonna snow??"


Haha! That would actually be pretty damn funny. I don't think meteorologists are capable of that much of a sense of humor though.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1743778 said:


> One of these days NWS employees are gonna start trolling our board... "Hey, went to get McD's, lot looked like crap, didn't you guys know it was gonna snow??"


I wish there was a media source that just showed what could happen. Last Thursday was showing up on the models during the previous storm. It wasn't really out of left field or anything. Totals were a little up and down but it was there for a good six days.

***For you guys that don't like Dave Dahl he is the only one that will step up early. He gets burned a lot but I still like him.


----------



## qualitycut

Lwnmrr you never answered the driving question


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1743784 said:


> Lwnmrr you never answered the driving question


Nah, it's good.


----------



## Camden

OC&D;1743780 said:


> Haha! That would actually be pretty damn funny. I don't think meteorologists are capable of that much of a sense of humor though.


There's one guy who works there that seems to be pretty cool. He sent me a message one time asking what my deal is with snow and why I like it so much. I thought that was nice.


----------



## OC&D

Camden;1743794 said:


> There's one guy who works there that seems to be pretty cool. He sent me a message one time asking what my deal is with snow and why I like it so much. I thought that was nice.


Huh. That's actually pretty cool.


----------



## OC&D

4 minutes into the 3rd. The gophers should be up about 4-0 with the way they've been playing.


----------



## Drakeslayer

What are the odds that lwnmwrman picks up the TI casino account tonight?


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1743809 said:


> 4 minutes into the 3rd. The gophers should be up about 4-0 with the way they've been playing.


I have a bad feeling Michigan st. will get a garbage goal with about a minute left. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Drakeslayer;1743813 said:


> What are the odds that lwnmwrman picks up the TI casino account tonight?


Or breaks the blackjack table


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1743815 said:


> I have a bad feeling Michigan st. will get a garbage goal with about a minute left. I hope I'm wrong.


I'm glad your feeling was wrong. I was happy to see Wilcox get his SO.


----------



## OC&D

Now for the Wild! They should take a few lessons out of the Gophs play book.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;1743813 said:


> What are the odds that lwnmwrman picks up the TI casino account tonight?


I'd be more broke than I am now.....let's just say the luck didn't change crossing the 694/494 loop.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Pretty sure I saw Bano walk by as I was at a machine, but couldn't cash out fast enough to say hi.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1743843 said:


> Pretty sure I saw Bano walk by as I was at a machine, but couldn't cash out fast enough to say hi.


You won't miss him.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1743843 said:


> Pretty sure I saw Bano walk by as I was at a machine, but couldn't cash out fast enough to say hi.


Nah. You're just being coy. In another couple hours you'll be posting selfies with him.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1743841 said:


> I'd be more broke than I am now.....let's just say the luck didn't change crossing the 694/494 loop.


Running Aces! Double or nothingpayup


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1743841 said:


> I'd be more broke than I am now.....let's just say the luck didn't change crossing the 694/494 loop.


You already left? Were you there like 45 minutes.


----------



## unit28

baby please don't go..........looking at NAM


----------



## Camden

By the time this Wild game is over Cooke is going to be involved in a major skirmish. That one Flames guy tried getting him to fight but Cooke skated away.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1743856 said:


> You already left? Were you there like 45 minutes.


Hard and fast.... Actually we are bowling.


----------



## unit28

also need to save this NAM met gen pic...


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1743860 said:


> baby please don't go..........looking at NAM


Not exactly moving this way like I had hoped. :crying:

.10"?


----------



## OC&D

Man it's quiet in here tonight.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1743866 said:


> Not exactly moving this way like I had hoped. :crying:
> 
> .10"?


it's there except the timing is slipping away now


----------



## OC&D

OC&D;1743870 said:


> Man it's quiet in here tonight.


Just picked up I see.

Wild need to capitalize on this PP.


----------



## Green Grass

OC&D;1743875 said:


> Just picked up I see.
> 
> Wild need to capitalize on this PP.


They just need to capitalize in general.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1743870 said:


> Man it's quiet in here tonight.


Tell me about it. I was ready to post us all the way to 40k. Might have to call it a night.


----------



## unit28

going to punish myself tomorrow,
with fried chicken ice tea and who knows what else during the superbowl


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1743878 said:


> going to punish myself tomorrow,
> with fried chicken ice tea and who knows what else during the superbowl


What time we eating?


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1743878 said:


> going to punish myself tomorrow,
> with fried chicken ice tea and who knows what else during the superbowl


Sounds good to me. Not sure what to have yet here. I have a freezer full of "football food" that lost its luster about five games into the Vikings season.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1743870 said:


> Man it's quiet in here tonight.


I'm already in bed watching the game, we were going to hit the casino but heard lwnmrr was there, didn't want any bad juju lol


----------



## SSS Inc.

Parise is flying around the rink.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1743877 said:


> Tell me about it. I was ready to post us all the way to 4k. Might have to call it a night.


FIFY. Your only 9 away.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1743881 said:


> Sounds good to me. Not sure what to have yet here. I have a freezer full of "football food" that lost its luster about five games into the Vikings season.


I know, I will probably pick up a pizza when its all said and done.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1743884 said:


> FIFY. Your only 9 away.


188 to go......


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1743884 said:


> FIFY. Your only 9 away.


Make that 6.Thumbs Up For 4,000


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1743885 said:


> I know, I will probably pick up a pizza when its all said and done.


I think I will make some nachos.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1743773 said:


> https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...9333942433409.59745.200752513291552&source=48
> 
> I have the comment section covered. You guys can keep watching Hockey.


I liked it


----------



## unit28

I'm going to try some slices one day from Casey's

IDK, but some people say it's good.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1743890 said:


> I think I will make some nachos.


We started making Nachos on the grill. They get a little smoky flavor. They are really good.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1743893 said:


> We started making Nachos on the grill. They get a little smoky flavor. They are really good.


I may have to try that. Is that how you are melting the cheese and everything?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1743895 said:


> I may have to try that. Is that how you are melting the cheese and everything?


Yeah, I make some little......... or big tin foil trays for each person. Chips/Cheese/Taco meat. Throw it on the grill to melt the cheese then top it with whatever else you want. Kids love it, wife loves it i love it. There's something about it that makes it really good. Doesn't take more than a few minutes on the grill.


----------



## OC&D

I've never watched a whole football game, and I'm not ashamed to say I had no idea until today what teams were even in the Super Bowl. I have no respect for the game, and even less for most of the classless thugs who play it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Wow. GOAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OC&D

Goal!!!!!! Nice one too!


----------



## SSS Inc.

What a save!!!!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

I cant stand the announcers, puck was rolling, o flattened out last second, Cooke shouldnt have took that penalty


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1743901 said:


> What a save!!!!!!!!


No doubt. Kuemper surprises the hell out of me.


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1743902 said:


> I cant stand the announcers, puck was rolling, o flattened out last second, Cooke shouldnt have took that penalty


I agree. Lapanta is so flipping dry it hurts.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1743902 said:


> I cant stand the announcers, puck was rolling, o flattened out last second, Cooke shouldnt have took that penalty


That was kind of stupid.

****Parise Penalty


----------



## OC&D

Anyone else want to see that chick spill her coffee in her lap in the McD's commercial? I hate that one.


----------



## SSS Inc.

NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 4k


----------



## OC&D

Damnit.


----------



## Camden

The worst part about Wild games is listening to Lapanta. 

2-1 now


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1743910 said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 4k


Only 179 to go


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1743906 said:


> Anyone else want to see that chick spill her coffee in her lap in the McD's commercial? I hate that one.


I don't think I've seen that one. Is she Hot?


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1743912 said:


> The worst part about Wild games is listening to Lapanta.
> 
> 2-1 now


Greenlay is worse I think, I just hate his no it all comments on everything


----------



## Drakeslayer

Sochi in 5 days.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1743913 said:


> Only 179 to go


Last week we were neck and neck. Still can't figure out what happened. I'll catch up in August.


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;1743917 said:


> Sochi in 5 days.


Who ya got winning gold in women's luge?


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1743914 said:


> I don't think I've seen that one. Is she Hot?


Absolutely smokin'.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1743917 said:


> Sochi in 5 days.


Super excited. I can't get enough Olympics. Its so bad for me that when its over I have withdrawal.


----------



## qualitycut

What you guys predict for a start date this spring?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1743920 said:


> Who ya got winning gold in women's luge?


Its all about the Curling team. I'll stay up late for those matches.  All Minnesota guys.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1743922 said:


> Super excited. I can't get enough Olympics. Its so bad for me that when its over I have withdrawal.


I hope it doenst snow for the whole time


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1743923 said:


> What you guys predict for a start date this spring?


April 20th. You already asked that didn't you? Now I know how you're doing it.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1743924 said:


> Its all about the Curling team. I'll stay up late for those matches.  All Minnesota guys.


I never thought I could be an Olympian until I watched curling.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Camden;1743920 said:


> Who ya got winning gold in women's luge?


Canucks. Save it.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1743926 said:


> April 20th. You already asked that didn't you? Now I know how you're doing it.


No I asked average date, not what people thought, we are trying to plan a trip for my moms bday but that's just a bad time of year. And I'm talking clean ups and such not just mowing start date


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1743926 said:


> April 20th. You already asked that didn't you? Now I know how you're doing it.


I'm used to it. My 98 year old grandmother does the same thing. It use to bug the hell out of me, but now I've started to give a different answer each time to see if she catches it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1743925 said:


> I hope it doenst snow for the whole time


I briefly thought the same thing but it is like two weeks long. I had to double check the opening ceremonies time to make sure it didn't conflict with the Wild game I'm going to . To my relief its Friday, not Thursday. How do the Wild guys get to Russia over night. Parise is the Captain.


----------



## OC&D

Sometimes I think maybe Woog has taken taken too many prescription drugs or something.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1743930 said:


> I'm used to it. My 98 year old grandmother does the same thing. It use to bug the hell out of me, but now I've started to give a different answer each time to see if she catches it.


My grandma did the same thing. Same story over and over again. She was always happy which made me happy. Thumbs Up

98 is pretty good. My great grandma lived to 107. Stayed on her own farm until 98.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1743929 said:


> No I asked average date, not what people thought, we are trying to plan a trip for my moms bday but that's just a bad time of year. And I'm talking clean ups and such not just mowing start date


Thats a bad time to go. But so is the rest of the year.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1743935 said:


> My grandma did the same thing. Same story over and over again. She was always happy which made me happy. Thumbs Up
> 
> 98 is pretty good. My great grandma lived to 107. Stayed on her own farm until 98.


107? Wow. Mine is still in her house but that probably will change in the near future.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1743934 said:


> Sometimes I think maybe Woog has taken taken too many prescription drugs or something.


He gets a little confused sometimes. When I was going to the U he walked by me outside of mariucci, he stopped and talked to me for about ten minutes. Pretty sure he thought I was on the team. Of course I knew who he was at the time. At the end of our conversation I could see it click for him that he had no idea who I was.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well that was fun.


----------



## OC&D

Grrrrrr. Not good.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1743938 said:


> 107? Wow. Mine is still in her house but that probably will change in the near future.


She was born in 1888. Kind of crazy to think of all the changes in the world during her life.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1743944 said:


> Well that was fun.


What did ya score?


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1743942 said:


> He gets a little confused sometimes. When I was going to the U he walked by me outside of mariucci, he stopped and talked to me for about ten minutes. Pretty sure he thought I was on the team. Of course I knew who he was at the time. At the end of our conversation I could see it click for him that he had no idea who I was.


That doesn't really surprise me. I went to his hockey school when I was a kid, but he was a lot younger then.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1743947 said:


> She was born in 1888. Kind of crazy to think of all the changes in the world during her life.


That's the same year my house was built!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1743948 said:


> What did ya score?


163 and 89


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1743950 said:


> That's the same year my house was built!


Nice! I love old houses. Mine was built in 1923. Well a third of it anyway.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1743951 said:


> 163 and 89


89 is a solid score. No shame in that. :laughing:


----------



## OC&D

I don't see the Wild making this happen tonight.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1743929 said:


> No I asked average date, not what people thought, we are trying to plan a trip for my moms bday but that's just a bad time of year. And I'm talking clean ups and such not just mowing start date


My vote is on April 15... the last 2 years have been goofy... time for a normal one...


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1743947 said:


> She was born in 1888. Kind of crazy to think of all the changes in the world during her life.


Wow... mind, blown... thats crazy


----------



## OC&D

Goal!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OC&D

OMG tie game!!!!


----------



## Camden

If the Wild can somehow come out of this with 2 points it will be a miracle. Let's just hope they get at least 1.


**Okay, they got 1 now let's get the other!


----------



## OC&D

Camden;1743969 said:


> If the Wild can somehow come out of this with 2 points it will be a miracle. Let's just hope they get at least 1.


The one point is covered! Thumbs Up


----------



## Camden

OC&D;1743970 said:


> The one point is covered! Thumbs Up


Yep, yep!! Let's just win it here in OT and screw the shoot out.


----------



## OC&D

Camden;1743971 said:


> Yep, yep!! Let's just win it here in OT and screw the shoot out.


No doubt! They really came alive in the third, hopefully they can keep the momentum up in the OT.


----------



## OC&D

Bah! :realmad:


----------



## Camden

Why does the graphic say "Game winning goal"? It's not over yet.

Okay now it is LOL


----------



## Camden

Well, I'm off to bed. That's a crappy way to end the night. I thought they were going to pull it out.


----------



## OC&D

Camden;1743975 said:


> Well, I'm off to bed. That's a crappy way to end the night. I thought they were going to pull it out.


That's two of us. Everyone else bailed a while ago. Wimps.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1743843 said:


> Pretty sure I saw Bano walk by as I was at a machine, but couldn't cash out fast enough to say hi.


What time was that, we left around 9, I got band practice in the morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1743976 said:


> That's two of us. Everyone else bailed a while ago. Wimps.


Driving back.... I'll be on...DON'T BAIL!!!


----------



## banonea

unit28;1743892 said:


> I'm going to try some slices one day from Casey's
> 
> IDK, but some people say it's good.


They have the best pizza, hands down...


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1743929 said:


> No I asked average date, not what people thought, we are trying to plan a trip for my moms bday but that's just a bad time of year. And I'm talking clean ups and such not just mowing start date


The problem is some years you could be mowing by then and other years, well im sure you remember last spring.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Greenery;1743987 said:


> The problem is some years you could be mowing by then and other years, well im sure you remember last spring.


In Minnesota I don't there's an average anymore. Look at even the falls. Seems like they end quick one year and never end on others


----------



## SnowGuy73

-8, clear, calm. 

05:58.


----------



## unit28

banonea;1743980 said:


> They have the best pizza, hands down...


sounds good then

might keep that hush hush
if I pick some up for lunch at work


----------



## unit28

saturday is up to 30%
Mora


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I need sometime off. Had 2 different dreams about snow removal and they were not good. Hate when that happens then I feel more tired then when I went to sleep


----------



## unit28

pops are higher in Owat Fr-night/Sat 30%-30%
Rchst is 20/20

snow posb. Mon night- Tue night far south MN


----------



## Green Grass

-10 calm.....


----------



## unit28

been here before......

THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR PORTIONS OF WEST CENTRAL
TEXAS.

.DAY ONE...TODAY AND TONIGHT

A WINTER STORM WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT TODAY ACROSS THE BIG
COUNTRY AND INTERSTATE 20 CORRIDOR...WITH A WINTER WEATHER
ADVISORY FURTHER SOUTH ACROSS THE CONCHO VALLEY AND HEARTLAND. A
MIX OF FREEZING RAIN...SLEET AND POSSIBLY LIGHT SNOW WILL CONTINUE
ACROSS MUCH OF WEST CENTRAL TEXAS TODAY. ROADS WILL BECOME ICY AND
HAZARDOUS...ESPECIALLY ACROSS INTERSTATE 20 AND NORTH WHERE
ACCUMULATIONS OF SLEET AND SNOW COULD REACH 1-3 INCHES. VISIBILITY
WILL BE REDUCED TO LESS THAN 2 MILES AT TIMES. DO NOT TRAVEL TODAY
UNLESS ABSOLUTELY NECESSARY.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1744020 said:


> pops are higher in Owat Fr-night/Sat 30%-30%
> Rchst is 20/20
> 
> snow posb. Mon night- Tue night far south MN


Perfect. I better get my tire found and mounted. I would like just a week with no snow. Either we get nothing or too damn many


----------



## unit28

I guess with all that winter arctic crp hitting that far south{edit}into Texas,
it isn't going to help propane / or salt shortages elsewhere.

dmnt.


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;1744027 said:


> Perfect. I better get my tire found and mounted. I would like just a week with no snow. Either we get nothing or too damn many


what I posted are precip chances.

for you,
I hope it's on the lighter side for precip totals.
I'll be looking at that in a bit if I can.

I have a roof, garage and two polebarns to knock snow off today.
oh and a deck too.


----------



## unit28

can't look at TX anymore...some places will get up to 4" with freezing rain on top.
And then posbl colder air behind it

oh, there's more
last one for TX weather

MONDAY NIGHT..*.A SECOND WINTER STORM* MAY THREATEN THE REGION WITH
ACCUMULATING SNOW AHEAD OF SHARPLY COLDER TEMPERATURES FOR MID-
WEEK.

THIS UNSETTLED WEATHER PATTERN HAS THE POTENTIAL TO PRODUCE
*A THIRD WINTER STORM* ACROSS MUCH OF THE OUTLOOK AREA BY LATE
THURSDAY INTO FRIDAY.

just can't look anymore.............


----------



## wenzelosllc

SSS Inc.;1743701 said:


> I went right by them except they were hauling snow out of the area. They must bring it there, dump it and reload it. Cedar North to 62 east is the little area they were staged in. Going to the 5-8 club?
> 
> Edit: I was down off lake street and Hiawatha and saw several trucks hauling down 55. One of the MNdot drivers was the same guy I passed on the 62 and cedar area. Not sure where they are going with it.


I know they have a dump off 35W and industrial(?). Not sure if the'd haul it that far but they were using it Friday.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1744036 said:


> what I posted are precip chances.
> 
> for you,
> I hope it's on the lighter side for precip totals.
> I'll be looking at that in a bit if I can.
> 
> I understood that they were precip amounts but that can change quickly. I don't like being caught with my pants down. Its kinda hard to run when they are around your ankles if you know what I mean
> 
> I have a roof, garage and two polebarns to knock snow off today.
> oh and a deck too.


I understood that they were precip amounts. I don't like to be caught with my pants down. Hard to run when they are around your ankles if you know what I mean


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1744039 said:


> can't look at TX anymore...some places will get up to 4" with freezing rain on top.
> And then posbl colder air behind it
> 
> oh, there's more
> last one for TX weather
> 
> MONDAY NIGHT..*.A SECOND WINTER STORM IN MAY THREATEN THE REGION WITH
> ACCUMULATING SNOW AHEAD OF SHARPLY COLDER TEMPERATURES FOR MID-
> WEEK.
> 
> THIS UNSETTLED WEATHER PATTERN HAS THE POTENTIAL TO PRODUCE
> A THIRD WINTER STORM ACROSS MUCH OF THE OUTLOOK AREA BY LATE
> THURSDAY INTO FRIDAY.
> 
> just can't look anymore.............*


*

Fixed it for you*


----------



## unit28

hope I get a stack of blueberry hotcakes when I get off these roofs today

sun's coming out...cheers


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;1744048 said:


> Fixed it for you


I see that,...lol


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1743749 said:


> Sounds like they would blow it into trucks, dump it in a pile, stack it, load it again, haul it somewhere towards downtown.


Dont they stack it on the north side of 394 just outside of downtown?


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1743925 said:


> I hope it doenst snow for the whole time


You just jinksed it. Thumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

Who's the chick on the 9 weekend morning show?
Someone needs to tell her to not wear red lip stick as it make her mouth look huge.


----------



## CityGuy

So I just saw a batteries + ad on the tube and they now stock light bulbs??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm tired of the cold.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It can snow I guess. Let's just get to +25°F.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

-18°F.

I guess clear, haven't moved too far from the bed yet.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1744079 said:


> I'm tired of the cold.


This cold sucks.
The guy on 5 just showed a warm up around the 11 of Feb.


----------



## TKLAWN

That's an odd number of posts there lwnmwrman.


----------



## skorum03

Catching up...



BossPlow614;1743371 said:


> Its one thing if you're stationary but moving, thats just plain stupid.


yeah I don't know why you would be moving. That is stupid



SSS Inc.;1743688 said:


> I thought this looked fun on my ride home on 13 and 35w. Not a bad pic while driving 50 mph. I saw about 6 big blowers working the highways in my travels today. Maybe they know something.


I wish they would blow my piles at the majority of my residentials back. I don't have any room. We need a few days in the 30s to melt some snow off.



SSS Inc.;1743783 said:


> I wish there was a media source that just showed what could happen. Last Thursday was showing up on the models during the previous storm. It wasn't really out of left field or anything. Totals were a little up and down but it was there for a good six days.
> 
> ***For you guys that don't like Dave Dahl he is the only one that will step up early. He gets burned a lot but I still like him.


I like Dave too. He's the only local guy I watch.



SSS Inc.;1743947 said:


> She was born in 1888. Kind of crazy to think of all the changes in the world during her life.


It really is crazy to think about that. Couple world wars. The microwave, cars, computers, industrial revolution, depression. The list goes on.



unit28;1744039 said:


> can't look at TX anymore...some places will get up to 4" with freezing rain on top.
> And then posbl colder air behind it
> 
> oh, there's more
> last one for TX weather
> 
> MONDAY NIGHT..*.A SECOND WINTER STORM* MAY THREATEN THE REGION WITH
> ACCUMULATING SNOW AHEAD OF SHARPLY COLDER TEMPERATURES FOR MID-
> WEEK.
> 
> THIS UNSETTLED WEATHER PATTERN HAS THE POTENTIAL TO PRODUCE
> *A THIRD WINTER STORM* ACROSS MUCH OF THE OUTLOOK AREA BY LATE
> THURSDAY INTO FRIDAY.
> 
> just can't look anymore.............


If we had three storms in a row I would be concerned for my truck and plow's well being


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh goodie. Groundhog saw his shadow.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1744080 said:


> It can snow I guess. Let's just get to +25°F.


Now that would be a heat wave.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1744081 said:


> -18°F.
> 
> I guess clear, haven't moved too far from the bed yet.


It must be cold out, because we don't have a fire going in the house right now and it is 61 inside.... i think i need to do something about that.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1744086 said:


> Oh goodie. Groundhog saw his shadow.


What's the difference at this point.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm hungry.... Do I get something to eat here??? Or do I get up and go move some snow and eat out?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1744089 said:


> What's the difference at this point.


Mental?????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1744090 said:


> I'm hungry.... Do I get something to eat here??? Or do I get up and go move some snow and eat out?


It's such a crap shoot at our local McD's on whether the biscuits are fresh and soft, or 3 hours old and cut your gums as you're trying to chew through them.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1744093 said:


> Mental?????


Yeah your right. Hopefully a nice break this week will help recharge a little.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1744090 said:


> I'm hungry.... Do I get something to eat here??? Or do I get up and go move some snow and eat out?


Talk to SSS he ha a freezer full of food


----------



## TKLAWN

Hamelfire;1744098 said:


> Talk to SSS he ha a freezer full of food


He never follows through though. I'm already thinking lunch. The ribs are cookiin'.


----------



## CityGuy

TKLAWN;1744106 said:


> He never follows through though. I'm already thinking lunch. The ribs are cookiin'.


MMMM might have to throw a rack in the smoker myself.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Maybe I'll just have some toast now.... Go move my snow piles quick in Taylors Falls, then run down to Hopkins and have some 5 Guys while I'm down there.

Speaking of Hopkins, ryde's crew must have been extremely busy this week, he's hardly been on at all.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1744109 said:


> Maybe I'll just have some toast now.... Go move my snow piles quick in Taylors Falls, then run down to Hopkins and have some 5 Guys while I'm down there.
> 
> Speaking of Hopkins, ryde's crew must have been extremely busy this week, he's hardly been on at all.


Thought he went on vacation to vegas or something like that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1744112 said:


> Thought he went on vacation to vegas or something like that.


Whoops..missed that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yuhas said a string of days in the 30's next week???


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1744106 said:


> He never follows through though. I'm already thinking lunch. The ribs are cookiin'.


I will be on my way over.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1744115 said:


> Yuhas said a string of days in the 30's next week???


Accu shows 2 now. First it was valentines then the day after now its the 12th and 13th. Maybe I can get some of my town homes back in shape


----------



## unit28

have to deal with some cold air first.
some of that will be coming down, hopefully stays farther west.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Channel 9 guy said cold the whole month of February.

I suppose though, cold when avg highs are 30 isn't as bad as when it's below normal and avg highs are 20.


----------



## SSS Inc.

City plow finally did my side of the street. Man they drag it out. When I was a kid it was a two day event. Now its 3 days.


----------



## djagusch

SSS Inc.;1744148 said:


> City plow finally did my side of the street. Man they drag it out. When I was a kid it was a two day event. Now its 3 days.


They are paid by the hour, not by the job or the quality of work. Increased budgets/costs is their goal, not the end product.


----------



## SSS Inc.

djagusch;1744152 said:


> They are paid by the hour, not by the job or the quality of work. Increased budgets/costs is their goal, not the end product.


I'm afraid to see how far from the curb I am now.


----------



## mnlefty

I've given up on trying to actually keep up with the thread, just hitting when I can so I don't know if this has been discussed lately... Do you guys realize it is now over half of this thread in the last 7 weeks? We're on pg 1997 now, I clicked back to look at 997, a THOUSAND pages back, and it was 12/15/13, a Sunday exactly 7 weeks ago.


----------



## unit28

if this thing gets a later start into TUE......
the LI/S ratio could easily be 25:1


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1744148 said:


> City plow finally did my side of the street. Man they drag it out. When I was a kid it was a two day event. Now its 3 days.


I was thinking it sure seems like it takes them a long time to plow. With the number of trucks they have they should be able to plow it all in 48 hours. Day side, night side.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1744156 said:


> I'm afraid to see how far from the curb I am now.


Do what everyone else does. Call and Bitc*.


----------



## CityGuy

mnlefty;1744168 said:


> I've given up on trying to actually keep up with the thread, just hitting when I can so I don't know if this has been discussed lately... Do you guys realize it is now over half of this thread in the last 7 weeks? We're on pg 1997 now, I clicked back to look at 997, a THOUSAND pages back, and it was 12/15/13, a Sunday exactly 7 weeks ago.


Were on a mission to take over a country.


----------



## CityGuy

The chick on kitchen crashers is easy on the eyes.


----------



## mnlefty

Hamelfire;1744193 said:


> Were on a mission to take over a country.


Oh I'm well aware of the mission.. I think it started somewhere right around that 1000 page, 20000 post milestone. That's about when the 20+ page days started, just didn't realize until today that it has already been 1000 pages since then. Kinda blew my mind.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1744191 said:


> Do what everyone else does. Call and Bitc*.


If I did they would probably start to enforce parking on only one side of the street sooner. Pretty sure if we get another 10" the city will have a parking ban on the even side of the street until May. That is not fun. 
Plus I'm already on their list for not shoveling around my garbage can. Not exactly fair as is was snowing when they came. They said this is my one and only warning and I will be charged something like $50 if they have to do it. Not a bad gig for a couple 2 to 3 scoops of the shovel. payup


----------



## qualitycut

That's whats nice when the city does the sidewalks, they plowc curb to curb every snowfall here.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I'm in bano's territory eating at Texas road house. So far so good.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bano -

You have on a black shirt with white graphics last night?

Couple 13-14 piercings and your gal has darker hair wearing black?


#stalkerchat


----------



## skorum03

Since all this casino talk I've really got the itch to go.... Maybe I'll take the next 1 time plow job and put that towards a casino run... 

The diesel was pissed when it started just now. Must have been cold last night.


----------



## Polarismalibu

skorum03;1744251 said:


> Since all this casino talk I've really got the itch to go.... Maybe I'll take the next 1 time plow job and put that towards a casino run...
> 
> The diesel was pissed when it started just now. Must have been cold last night.


Mine 6.0 chugged for a few seconds right away but it fired right up.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;1744251 said:


> Since all this casino talk I've really got the itch to go.... Maybe I'll take the next 1 time plow job and put that towards a casino run...
> 
> The diesel was pissed when it started just now. Must have been cold last night.


Ford, right? Mine never liked the cold


----------



## davespark

unit28;1744181 said:


> if this thing gets a later start into TUE......
> the LI/S ratio could easily be 25:1


http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/weather.png


----------



## qualitycut

davespark;1744287 said:


> http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/weather.png


Haha that's how most if us on here feel


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

davespark;1744287 said:


> http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/weather.png


Solid.....


----------



## unit28

http://gowally.com/wx/calculator.htm

I also carry more than one virtual weather pocket calculator....yes indeedy


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1744241 said:


> Bano -
> 
> You have on a black shirt with white graphics last night?
> 
> Couple 13-14 piercings and your gal has darker hair wearing black?
> 
> #stalkerchat


That sounds like him..


----------



## Green Grass

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/act/4315133777.html

In case anyone needs something to do tonight


----------



## unit28

davespark;1744287 said:


> http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/weather.png


the LI/S is liquid to snow ratio. the ratio is dependant of temps
if we get more than .01 inches of precipitation,
say like .05 " of LI liquid precip, you could calculate it into simple math like this...
.05"prc x 25LI/S= 1.25 inches of snow

looks to be colder into the day Tuesday, later start 
could mean a higher LI/S ratio.

Not even sure if we will get snow up here Tue.
The snow looks like it's solely dependant of isentropic lift for us in Isanti.


----------



## BossPlow614

Green Grass;1744378 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/act/4315133777.html
> 
> In case anyone needs something to do tonight


Wth are you doing looking in that section of that site? :laughing: but that post has to be a fake, but idk why anyone would waste their time typing that up though.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1744378 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/act/4315133777.html
> 
> In case anyone needs something to do tonight


Haha Wtf?..


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1744222 said:


> If I did they would probably start to enforce parking on only one side of the street sooner. Pretty sure if we get another 10" the city will have a parking ban on the even side of the street until May. That is not fun.
> Plus I'm already on their list for not shoveling around my garbage can. Not exactly fair as is was snowing when they came. They said this is my one and only warning and I will be charged something like $50 if they have to do it. Not a bad gig for a couple 2 to 3 scoops of the shovel. payup


Wow where do I sign up for that 50.00?


----------



## skorum03

BossPlow614;1744385 said:


> Wth are you doing looking in that section of that site? :laughing: but that post has to be a fake, but idk why anyone would waste their time typing that up though.


The "missed connections" section on craigslist always make me feel better about my life. Try it sometime.


----------



## djagusch

BossPlow614;1744385 said:


> Wth are you doing looking in that section of that site? :laughing: but that post has to be a fake, but idk why anyone would waste their time typing that up though.


Have you watched the race?


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

Got my Papa Murphy's cheese bread and pizza, Grain Belt is chilling in the fridge, and now off to play some pick up basketball with the fellas at the gym. Gonna be a great day if I don't pull a hammy.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1744378 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/act/4315133777.html
> 
> In case anyone needs something to do tonight


So you got the gig?


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1744393 said:


> The "missed connections" section on craigslist always make me feel better about my life. Try it sometime.


Yup its pretty hilarious


----------



## Green Grass

BossPlow614;1744385 said:


> Wth are you doing looking in that section of that site? :laughing: but that post has to be a fake, but idk why anyone would waste their time typing that up though.


Friend posted it on FB what they where doing on there I do not know.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1744397 said:


> So you got the gig?


My pants are not fancy enough.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1744400 said:


> My pants are not fancy enough.


I thought you liked those political peoples? Just head up to the outlet. Was just there and seen a bunch of fancy pants for ya.


----------



## CityGuy

Almost to 2000 pages.


----------



## CityGuy

We need another SSS power post/


----------



## CityGuy

I know LWN will try to time his move just right to be that first one for page 2000.


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1744408 said:


> I know LWN will try to time his move just right to be that first one for page 2000.


OR maybe Quality will try to jump in and grab it?


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1744409 said:


> OR maybe Quality will try to jump in and grab it?


Or maybe I will just fill the whole page myself like Green tried to do 500 or so pages back.


----------



## BossPlow614

djagusch;1744394 said:


> Have you watched the race?


I have not yet, I went out for beers with some friends last night, it's on the dvr & I'm going to watch it right now.

As for looking through that section, I feel plenty good about my life, no need for that haha.


----------



## CityGuy

I see we are almost to 40000 posts as well.


----------



## CityGuy

Getting closer to the end of the page.


----------



## skorum03

Hamelfire;1744413 said:


> I see we are almost to 40000 posts as well.


We're well on our way


----------



## CityGuy

And Now.......


----------



## CityGuy

skorum03;1744417 said:


> We're well on our way


28 to go.

well 27 after this post.


----------



## Green Grass

Now........


----------



## Green Grass

How about now..


----------



## CityGuy

Is it just me or are there others out there that have no interest in watching the super bowl tonight?


----------



## Green Grass

It has to be now.


----------



## CityGuy

now........


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1744426 said:


> Is it just me or are there others out there that have no interest in watching the super bowl tonight?


What is this super bowl you speak of.


----------



## CityGuy

and now................


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

40000!!!!!!!


----------



## Green Grass

Now.........

I win!!.....


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1744429 said:


> What is this super bowl you speak of.


Some overpaid boys playing some game.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dang.............


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1744433 said:


> Now.........
> 
> I win!!.....


I knew it

Now I am going after the 40000


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Premature celebration......


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1744434 said:


> Some overpaid boys playing some game.


Like kick the bucket?


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1744435 said:


> Dang.............


16 posts to 40000


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Fourty.......


----------



## djagusch

BossPlow614;1744412 said:


> I have not yet, I went out for beers with some friends last night, it's on the dvr & I'm going to watch it right now.
> 
> As for looking through that section, I feel plenty good about my life, no need for that haha.


Through the heats, semis, and mains it was really good racing. My guy won again.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1744437 said:


> Premature celebration......


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Thousand...........


----------



## unit28

at least the streets are clear........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Now????????


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1744438 said:


> Like kick the bucket?


I think it's something like that. 
Overpaid kids hitting each other.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1744437 said:


> Premature celebration......


You seem to be know for that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wait.........


----------



## CityGuy

And now............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

40,000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

How about now.............


----------



## CityGuy

Got it...............................


----------



## djagusch

Who got it.

Guess I did.


----------



## Green Grass

I wonder what happened to my post that said now??


----------



## qualitycut

Geez I was waiting for it went outside grabbed some firewood and 2 pages


----------



## CityGuy

djagusch;1744456 said:


> Who got it.
> 
> Guess I did.


missed by 1.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1744461 said:


> Geez I was waiting for it went outside grabbed some firewood and 2 pages


Thats what you get for leaving.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1744457 said:


> I wonder what happened to my post that said now??


Lost in PS space?


----------



## Green Grass

Hamel you pick me up some tennis shoes while you where at the mall?


----------



## BossPlow614

djagusch;1744441 said:


> Through the heats, semis, and mains it was really good racing. My guy won again.


Perfect. I already found out main results via instagram but Ill still watch it.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1744467 said:


> Lost in PS space?


it must be. It will turn up randomly in like 5 pages.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1744468 said:


> Hamel you pick me up some tennis shoes while you where at the mall?


Nope, didn't see any fancy, sparky shoes with cookie monster on them for you.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1744470 said:


> it must be. It will turn up randomly in like 5 pages.


And some how in this room it will just make sense. :waving::waving:


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1744473 said:


> Nope, didn't see any fancy, sparky shoes with cookie monster on them for you.


I like the light up one's.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1744477 said:


> I like the light up one's.


Didn't see any of those either. Must be a 90's thing.


----------



## djagusch

BossPlow614;1744469 said:


> Perfect. I already found out main results via instagram but Ill still watch it.


Well since you know the end result. I'm amazed how a 30 yr old with a lower end work out/training program is taken it to these young guys that have the 24/7 high end training program.


----------



## qualitycut

Holy good looking girl on the fox pregame


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1744241 said:


> Bano -
> 
> You have on a black shirt with white graphics last night?
> 
> Couple 13-14 piercings and your gal has darker hair wearing black?
> 
> #stalkerchat


I was wearing a black shirt with 2 earnings in each earn my right eyebrow is Pearce and my wife was wearing a black sweatshirt with blood read hair


----------



## unit28

unit28;1744379 said:


> the LI/S is liquid to snow ratio. the ratio is dependant of temps
> if we get more than .01 inches of precipitation,
> say like .05 " of LI liquid precip, you could calculate it into simple math like this...
> .05"prc x 25LI/S= 1.25 inches of snow
> 
> looks to be colder into the day Tuesday, later start
> could mean a higher LI/S ratio.
> 
> Not even sure if we will get snow up here Tue.
> *The snow looks like it's solely dependant of isentropic lift for us in Isanti*.


that's post 39950

beat NWS by three mins as they posted this at 150pm

WE/LL BE ON THE NORTHERN FRINGE OF SOME MID-LEVEL
ISENTROPIC LIFT AND UPPER DIVERGENCE...

carry on


----------



## BossPlow614

djagusch;1744480 said:


> Well since you know the end result. I'm amazed how a 30 yr old with a lower end work out/training program is taken it to these young guys that have the 24/7 high end training program.


He's one tough dude thats for sure. Especially since he started his own team & I saw his crash at Millville in person, he earned a ton of respect in my book.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Puppy Bowl!


----------



## OC&D

Finally got my class in.

I suppose I should get off my ass and get my invoices put together for last month....


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1744537 said:


> Puppy Bowl!


Infinitely more entertaining than the Super Bowl. Unfortunately we can't watch it because it makes our dog go insane.


----------



## qualitycut

I've been watching all the pre show and there are some real good guys in the league, I never thought there was.


----------



## Green Grass

OC&D 
Rough morning??

(SAINT PAUL - ) FIRE DEPARTMENT ON SCENE SNOW BLOWER EXPLOSION EXTENDED TO THE SHED, EMERGENCY MEDICAL SERVICES TREATING 1 VICTIM [MIN036]


----------



## SSS Inc.

Can I have a Beer yet? Ms. Andrews has nice hair.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1744572 said:


> Can I have a Beer yet? Ms. Andrews has nice hair.


I had one at 10am at lucky 13


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1744572 said:


> Can I have a Beer yet? Ms. Andrews has nice hair.


She has peerrty eyes


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1744574 said:


> I had one at 10am at lucky 13


I like that place. Thumbs Up Lots of eye candy the last time I was there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1744572 said:


> Can I have a Beer yet? Ms. Andrews has nice hair.


I like her hair. Her nose throws it off for me though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You guys actually get out in public?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

K, I know who Bano is now then.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1744583 said:


> You guys actually get out in public?


I'm quite the social butterfly actually. With all the kids it doesn't happen much though.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1744577 said:


> I like that place. Thumbs Up Lots of eye candy the last time I was there.


Yea I used to go there for dinner every Monday but not lately, the waitress are worth it


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1744580 said:


> I like her hair. Her nose throws it off for me though.


Theres a spy cam nude video online somewhere of ya wanna check out the rest of her "features"


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1744583 said:


> You guys actually get out in public?


I get to the hockey rink


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1744584 said:


> K, I know who Bano is now then.....


Wish I could say the same. ...lol


----------



## Camden

Without a professional makeup artist and wardrobe designer, Andrews would be a 5. As it is, she's barely a 7.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1744601 said:


> Without a professional makeup artist and wardrobe designer, Andrews would be a 5. As it is, she's barely a 7.


I agree. She's aging horribly.


----------



## qualitycut

Here 25 hottest football players wives.
http://www.rantlifestyle.com/2013/1...tm_medium=referral&utm_source=Adblade#slide_4


----------



## Camden

I don't know if any of you are golf fans but Bubba Watson just choked massively on the 18th at the Phoenix Open. Dang...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1744617 said:


> I don't know if any of you are golf fans but Bubba Watson just choked massively on the 18th at the Phoenix Open. Dang...


He just got any amazing out though even for hitting the rope

Edit: There all choking now


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1744617 said:


> I don't know if any of you are golf fans but Bubba Watson just choked massively on the 18th at the Phoenix Open. Dang...


Crap I forgot about that today, Scottsdale? Who's in the lead?


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1744620 said:


> Crap I forgot about that today, Scottsdale? Who's in the lead?


Kevin Sadler just won it


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1744622 said:


> Kevin Sadler just won it


I love watching golf, I just picked it up again last summer.
.


----------



## Camden

Even though Bubba's tee shot missed the fairway on 18 and his second shot flew the green he STILL had a chance to tie Stadler but he missed a 3-4' putt. Incredible choke job.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1744624 said:


> I love watching golf, I just picked it up again last summer.
> .


I thought the point of that game was to wack a ball and drink lots of beer you bring on the course?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Lets go Broncos!


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1744615 said:


> Here 25 hottest football players wives.
> http://www.rantlifestyle.com/2013/1...tm_medium=referral&utm_source=Adblade#slide_4


I didnt go to that link but Jessie James, Eric Driver's wife is by far the hottest.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1744636 said:


> Lets go Broncos!


X2!!!!

I hope Manning lights up Sherman.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1744639 said:


> X2!!!!
> 
> I hope Manning lights up Sherman.


Me too. Hope he racks up about 7 td's.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1744635 said:


> I thought the point of that game was to wack a ball and drink lots of beer you bring on the course?


That what you do of you play it. If you watch it you still drink a lot


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1744638 said:


> I didnt go to that link but Jessie James, Eric Driver's wife is by far the hottest.


She was #1


----------



## Camden

BossPlow614;1744638 said:


> I didnt go to that link but Jessie James, Eric Driver's wife is by far the hottest.


She's not even on the list LOL

Brooke Hogan made it though


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1744641 said:


> That what you do of you play it. If you watch it you still drink a lot


Well that might explain my drink problem, LOL


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1744643 said:


> She was #1


Are you sure? The first one is Sasha Dindayal


----------



## SSS Inc.

I knew I should have bet on the length of the National anthem.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1744639 said:


> X2!!!!
> 
> I hope Manning lights up Sherman.


I hated him after that interview but after reading several stories on the guy, he's actually very intelligent 3.9gpa at Stanford and a big family guy. They interviewed him after probably the biggest play of his life and a win to go to the superbowl. Lots of passion is what I ended up with deciding. I can see how you would act a little intense


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1744635 said:


> I thought the point of that game was to wack a ball and drink lots of beer you bring on the course?


That's how I roll


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1744636 said:


> Lets go Broncos!


Same!! They're going to do work!

D jagusch, just watched the entire race. Awesome as always. Ive been a big fan of Jason Anderson since he was on 85s, wished he & Malcolm Stewart wouldn't have come together & crash. Good that he still has the points lead though. And for the 450s, great race between Roczen & Reed. It's sweet that he led the whole race. Bummed that Stewart & the hometown boy Ryan Dungey crashed though.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1744645 said:


> She's not even on the list LOL
> 
> Brooke Hogan made it though


I linked it at #4 you missed the first three hit back


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1744654 said:


> That's how I roll


PS best ball tourny? Lots of beverage and gas carts?


----------



## cbservicesllc

I wish I would have bet that Joe Namuth would toss the coin before they were ready...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1744662 said:


> PS best ball tourny? Lots of beverage and gas carts?


I'm so down


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1744662 said:


> PS best ball tourny? Lots of beverage and gas carts?


That would be a good meet up. People could donate gift cards so we can have others mow are lawns or plow are driveways lol


----------



## qualitycut

Wtf !!!!!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well that's one way to start the game


----------



## cbservicesllc

Wish I would have bet on the safety for the first score...


----------



## banonea

What the he'll is a safty


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1744674 said:


> What the he'll is a safty


If you get taken down in your own end zone with the ball it's a safety


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1744654 said:


> That's how I roll





Hamelfire;1744635 said:


> I thought the point of that game was to wack a ball and drink lots of beer you bring on the course?


Don't forget to drive the carts everywhere you are not supposed to.


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;1744675 said:


> If you get taken down in your own end zone with the ball it's a safety


K..... never heard of that, but I don't get into football


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;1744674 said:


> What the he'll is a safety


That is where they look out for everyone's well being to make sure no one gets hurt.


----------



## Polarismalibu

People keep recommending plowz to people on Facebook. It makes me mad seeing that


----------



## Green Grass

football players are so smart


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1744685 said:


> People keep recommending plowz to people on Facebook. It makes me mad seeing that


Like I said I already had two people just last week call because they couldn't get through or past a certain point on the site. I'm not to worried. Yet


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1744676 said:


> Don't forget to drive the carts everywhere you are not supposed to.


Would you expect anything else from this group?

Oh and there should be no comments from the lawn guys about how green , or long the grass is on the fairway.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1744684 said:


> That is where they look out for everyone's well being to make sure no one gets hurt.


Thats safety officer. I will let zip know you need iso training again.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1744685 said:


> People keep recommending plowz to people on Facebook. It makes me mad seeing that


I really wonder how many are really getting done? Or are they friends just trying to talk it up.


----------



## TKLAWN

BossPlow614;1744638 said:


> I didnt go to that link but Jessie James, Eric Driver's wife is by far the hottest.


Eric decker! he played for the gophers and is from minnesota.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1744692 said:


> football players are so smart


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

If this is true then someone needs to put a stop to the costs of food at stadiums.

http://www.businessinsider.com/super-bowl-food-beer-expensive-2014-2


----------



## TKLAWN

Hamelfire;1744705 said:


> Thats safety officer. I will let zip know you need iso training again.


I heard t- buckets and Green Grass are the official safety officers for Waverly. OH BOY!


----------



## CityGuy

TKLAWN;1744714 said:


> I heard t- buckets and Green Grass are the official safety officers for Waverly. OH BOY!


I know Green is. Not sure on the other.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1744713 said:


> If this is true then someone needs to put a stop to the costs of food at stadiums.
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/super-bowl-food-beer-expensive-2014-2


If you can afford a ticket to the super bowl why not, supply and demand


----------



## TKLAWN

Hamelfire;1744717 said:


> I know Green is. Not sure on the other.


Travis, he is greens best friend??


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1744702 said:


> Would you expect anything else from this group?
> 
> Oh and there should be no comments from the lawn guys about how green , or long the grass is on the fairway.


who uses the fairway??


----------



## BossPlow614

TKLAWN;1744709 said:


> Eric decker! he played for the gophers and is from minnesota.


Yes, DECKER, stupid a$$ auto correct!!! They also have a tv show.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1744718 said:


> If you can afford a ticket to the super bowl why not, supply and demand


I don't disagree with some increase but that might be a little out of hand.

Was at a Wild game few weeks back and a dog was 6.00, pop was 5.00.
Now at that price I can buy a pack of dogs and a 24 pack of pop.


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1744714 said:


> I heard Green Grass is the official safety officers for Waverly. OH BOY!


Fixed it for you. I am on Term number 2


----------



## CityGuy

TKLAWN;1744720 said:


> Travis, he is greens best friend??


Heavy set guy. Mid 20's I'd say.


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1744720 said:


> Travis, he is greens best friend??


At least he is some what normal!!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1744721 said:


> who uses the fairway??


Well I know you don't drive the green(no pun) so you will be with me in the rough or the woods.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1744727 said:


> At least he is some what normal!!


Oh boy.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1744724 said:


> I don't disagree with some increase but that might be a little out of hand.
> 
> Was at a Wild game few weeks back and a dog was 6.00, pop was 5.00.
> Now at that price I can buy a pack of dogs and a 24 pack of pop.


That is why we do on the glass!! Oh and dad gets the tickets for free from work.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1744724 said:


> I don't disagree with some increase but that might be a little out of hand.
> 
> Was at a Wild game few weeks back and a dog was 6.00, pop was 5.00.
> Now at that price I can buy a pack of dogs and a 24 pack of pop.


That's not to bad, they gotta make some money.


----------



## TKLAWN

Hamelfire;1744726 said:


> Heavy set guy. Mid 20's I'd say.


That be him.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1744730 said:


> That is why we do on the glass!! Oh and dad gets the tickets for free from work.


First game for me. Wife took me for b-day on firefighters day


----------



## CityGuy

TKLAWN;1744732 said:


> That be him.


He just took officer 1 from zip. I tested out with his class. Seemed like kind of a loaner. Sat away from the others from Waverly.


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1744732 said:


> That be him.


Don't mistake him for Anthony


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1744737 said:


> He just took officer 1 from zip. I tested out with his class. Seemed like kind of a loaner. Sat away from the others from Waverly.


No he would have been in Fire 1 class in Buffalo. The officer class would have been Chief 1 Jason, Chief 2 Ben (heavy) and Captain 2 Josh


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1744740 said:


> No he would have been in Fire 1 class in Buffalo. The officer class would have been Chief 1 Jason, Chief 2 Ben (heavy) and Captain 2 Josh


Ahhh yes that was Ben

Don't remember him then from class, there were 40 or so


----------



## Polarismalibu

Game over!


----------



## SSS Inc.

This is not what I expected. Peyton will come out throwing like a crazy man come the second half.


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;1744740 said:


> No he would have been in Fire 1 class in Buffalo. The officer class would have been Chief 1 Jason, Chief 2 Ben (heavy) and Captain 2 Josh


So t-buckets does not have an official title yet??


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1744744 said:


> Game over!


Never count Payton out still a lot of game


----------



## TKLAWN

Polarismalibu;1744744 said:


> Game over!


Not so fast.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1744748 said:


> Never count Payton out still a lot of game


This could actually make for a more entertaining game in the second half.


----------



## Polarismalibu

He's not saying Omaha enough lol

Edit: now game over??


----------



## SSS Inc.

He was down.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1744755 said:


> He's not saying Omaha enough lol
> 
> Edit: now game over??


Knee and arm down. I had five bills on the over for the Omaha yelling.


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1744747 said:


> So t-buckets does not have an official title yet??


[email protected]


----------



## SSS Inc.

Told you guys.


----------



## PremierL&L

TKLAWN;1744747 said:


> So t-buckets does not have an official title yet??


I believe that's TRAINEE!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1744763 said:


> Told you guys.


I was getting a beer when it happened, everyone just yelled fumble.

How many times did you guess for yelling Omaha


----------



## SSS Inc.

Why the F. is America the beautiful is being sung in other languages? Please enlighten me.


----------



## OC&D

Green Grass;1744563 said:


> OC&D
> Rough morning??
> 
> (SAINT PAUL - ) FIRE DEPARTMENT ON SCENE SNOW BLOWER EXPLOSION EXTENDED TO THE SHED, EMERGENCY MEDICAL SERVICES TREATING 1 VICTIM [MIN036]


Nope. I don't have a shed, and I'm not sure how I'd go about accidentally blowing up a snowblower. I suppose he might have done it intentionally....maybe it wouldn't start, so he blew it up?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1744769 said:


> Why the F. is America the beautiful is being sung in other languages? Please enlighten me.


Ha I mad a dirty look to my gf.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1744745 said:


> This is not what I expected. Peyton will come out throwing like a crazy man come the second half.


Hope you're right


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1744769 said:


> Why the F. is America the beautiful is being sung in other languages? Please enlighten me.


My cousin just posted this on my fb wall.
AMERICA THE BEAUTIFUL SHOULD BE SUNG IN ENGLISH. horrible commercial


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1744771 said:


> Ha I mad a dirty look to my gf.


My wife wasn't thrilled either. She said "oh boy" knowing that I would comment.


----------



## Green Grass

PremierL&L;1744766 said:


> I believe that's TRAINEE!


Look who chimes in :waving:


----------



## CityGuy

PremierL&L;1744766 said:


> I believe that's TRAINEE!


Probie, new guy, whats your name, whats his face, etc... All of the above work


----------



## CityGuy

OC&D;1744770 said:


> Nope. I don't have a shed, and I'm not sure how I'd go about accidentally blowing up a snowblower. I suppose he might have done it intentionally....maybe it wouldn't start, so he blew it up?


I am thinking smoking and filling


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;1744785 said:


> Look who chimes in :waving:


I thought he died.ussmileyflag:waving:


----------



## OC&D

Hamelfire;1744791 said:


> I am thinking smoking and filling


Even when I smoked 4 packs a day I wasn't that stupid.


----------



## CityGuy

OC&D;1744796 said:


> Even when I smoked 4 packs a day I wasn't that stupid.


Well in the fire service you find all the stupid people out there.


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1744795 said:


> I thought he died.ussmileyflag:waving:


no kidding.


----------



## Green Grass

I am still waiting for the power to go out.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1744805 said:


> I am still waiting for the power to go out.


I can stop by and shut off your meter if you like?


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1744806 said:


> I can stop by and shut off your meter if you like?


there is no shut off out there you will have to pull the meter so bring your high voltage gloves.


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;1744738 said:


> Don't mistake him for Anthony


Anthony Weiner??


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1744809 said:


> there is no shut off out there you will have to pull the meter so bring your high voltage gloves.


No problem. Got a pair in my gear bag.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1744800 said:


> Well in the fire service you find all the stupid people out there.





OC&D;1744796 said:


> Even when I smoked 4 packs a day I wasn't that stupid.


Hey!:realmad: Back in the old days my dad would climb into our Asphalt distributor trucks (Tankers) in order to clean them with diesel. He said he usually had a cig in his mouth. He also welded without a helmet a couple times.


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1744813 said:


> Anthony Weiner??


Bury.......


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1744815 said:


> Hey!:realmad: Back in the old days my dad would climb into our Asphalt distributor trucks (Tankers) in order to clean them with diesel. He said he usually had a cig in his mouth. He also welded without a helmet a couple times.


we rest our case!


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1744815 said:


> Hey!:realmad: Back in the old days my dad would climb into our Asphalt distributor trucks (Tankers) in order to clean them with diesel. He said he usually had a cig in his mouth. He also welded without a helmet a couple times.


Well I have a fire 1 book I see i need to loan you. I will mark the chapter on flamable liquids for you.

Been there and done that welding.


----------



## PremierL&L

Green Grass;1744803 said:


> no kidding.


Ha Dohkay, didn't realize my employee was a celebrity figured I would set the record straight.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1744819 said:


> Well I have a fire 1 book I see i need to loan you. I will mark the chapter on flamable liquids for you.
> 
> Been there and done that welding.


We don't do it anymore. This is way back.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Well my 8 year old daughter knows all the words.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1744828 said:


> Well my 8 year old daughter knows all the words.


I new the red hot chilli peppers part


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;1744816 said:


> Bury.......


Bury what???


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1744824 said:


> We don't do it anymore. This is way back.


Good thing. Would hate to find parts of SSS out this way.


----------



## PremierL&L

TKLAWN;1744831 said:


> Bury what???


That's Anthony Fasano's real last name.


----------



## Green Grass

PremierL&L;1744823 said:


> Ha Dohkay, didn't realize my employee was a celebrity figured I would set the record straight.


I don't know if I would say celebrity.


----------



## TKLAWN

PremierL&L;1744835 said:


> That's Anthony Fasano's real last name.


Ohhh, it's all coming back to me.


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;1744837 said:


> I don't know if I would say celebrity.


He's the best of the lousiest and the lousiest of the best.


----------



## Green Grass

PremierL&L;1744835 said:


> That's Anthony Fasano's real last name.


I believe it is Anthony Weird Bury


----------



## qualitycut

And the backlash of the coke commercial begins


----------



## Green Grass

why didn't we keep Harvin?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Game over!


----------



## SSS Inc.

I knew Percy would light it up.


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;1744851 said:


> why didn't we keep Harvin?


He gone....!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1744851 said:


> why didn't we keep Harvin?


Him and the coach didn't get along


----------



## Polarismalibu

Right when the ball bounced I said he's gone


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1744855 said:


> Him and the coach didn't get along


now we don't have either!


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1744851 said:


> why didn't we keep Harvin?


Because hes always hurt before tonight he has touched the ball 7 times this season


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1744832 said:


> Good thing. Would hate to find parts of SSS out this way.


I have lots of good stories. After almost 60 years there are plenty of good ones.

I still don't think its over. If you're down this much who would you want at QB.


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;1744851 said:


> why didn't we keep Harvin?


1.head case
2.injury prone
3.didn't want to play here
4. Cordarelle Patterson


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1744847 said:


> And the backlash of the coke commercial begins


What's happening now?


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1744861 said:


> I have lots of good stories. After almost 60 years there are plenty of good ones.
> 
> I still don't think its over. If you're down this much who would you want at QB.


Brett Farve Thumbs Up or Ponder!!


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1744864 said:


> What's happening now?


Google it, people are *****ing and all the boycotting talk, kinda funny.


----------



## Polarismalibu

That Audi commercial was interesting


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1744861 said:


> I have lots of good stories. After almost 60 years there are plenty of good ones.
> 
> I still don't think its over. If you're down this much who would you want at QB.


The old man still a part of the day to day?


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1744870 said:


> The old man still a part of the day to day?


it's Dick Sr.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1744870 said:


> The old man still a part of the day to day?


Yep, He's 69 but doesn't look it or act it. Quit smoking back in about '85 so that's good. I don't think he'll ever retire(and I hope he doesn't).


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1744876 said:


> it's Dick Sr.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:...........


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1744879 said:


> Yep, He's 69 but doesn't look it or act it. Quit smoking back in about '85 so that's good. I don't think he'll ever retire(and I hope he doesn't).


Good to hear. Lots of knowledge and expierence I'll bet.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1744883 said:


> Good to hear. Lots of knowledge and expierence I'll bet.


Definitely. We work together really well and he is always open to new ideas which has really helped us grow as a company. I know that's not always the case so I consider myself very lucky.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Touchdown in two minutes. Bet.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1744890 said:


> Definitely. We work together really well and he is always open to new ideas which has really helped us grow as a company. I know that's not always the case so I consider myself very lucky.


Do you have any brother that work with you?


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1744890 said:


> Definitely. We work together really well and he is always open to new ideas which has really helped us grow as a company. I know that's not always the case so I consider myself very lucky.


I would. We have 2 in the dept that just won;t go away and think they know everything. They do what they want and say what they want then get in trouble and wonder why? I wish it was easier to be rid of the bad in the government but it is what it is.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1744894 said:


> Do you have any brother that work with you?


One out of three. They all did at some point but two of them went another direction.


----------



## qualitycut

Wow Denver ....


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1744897 said:


> One out of three. They all did at some point but two of them went another direction.


Do you get along with him?


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1744898 said:


> Wow Denver ....


They might as well just pack up and go home. I said the game was over long ago


----------



## SSS Inc.

I don't really have a Pony in this race but come on!


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1744879 said:


> Yep, He's 69 but doesn't look it or act it. Quit smoking back in about '85 so that's good. I don't think he'll ever retire(and I hope he doesn't).


I wish I was as lucky. My father retired a few years ago and has been moving slower and slower every day. In the past 5 years he's really aged noticeably. He's 69 as well.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1744900 said:


> They might as well just pack up and go home. I said the game was over long ago


Yea but the games never over before half time. Now it is.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1744901 said:


> I don't really have a Pony in this race but come on!


Would be nice if it was actually a game!


----------



## CityGuy

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1744899 said:


> Do you get along with him?


Surprisingly we all get along great. We all have different roles and sometimes there's a battle but 10 minutes later its all good. I'm the youngest but more or less run the show on the projects and do about half the bidding. Everybody seems to have found their niche.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1744892 said:


> Touchdown in two minutes. Bet.


There it is


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1744912 said:


> Surprisingly we all get along great. We all have different roles and sometimes there's a battle but 10 minutes later its all good. I'm the youngest but more or less run the show on the projects and do about half the bidding. Everybody seems to have found their niche.


you guys must be doing something wrong!!


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1744908 said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


Hahahahahahha


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1744916 said:


> you guys must be doing something wrong!!


I hope not. Things are going very well and I hope it continues.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Touchdown. Only five more for the win. :laughing:

***I still think it will get entertaining as long as the Seahawks don't score right away.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I had no idea that was Tom Bernard.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Well hello Kelsey Carlson.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1744931 said:


> I had no idea that was Tom Bernard.


Me either not what I expected


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1744933 said:


> Well hello Kelsey Carlson.


I wrote about that like a week ago


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1744936 said:


> I wrote about that like a week ago


you didn't have pictures!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1744934 said:


> Me either not what I expected


Just a fuzz older than I thought. He's been around for dozens of years so I guess it makes sense.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1744904 said:


> I wish I was as lucky. My father retired a few years ago and has been moving slower and slower every day. In the past 5 years he's really aged noticeably. He's 69 as well.


We mow the Chisago School district (same schools we started plowing this year.

We've mowed them for 12 years, this summer will be 13.

I have a 60 HP tractor which my dad drives for me. Has a cab, air, air ride sear, radio, cruise. Pretty much like driving a decent truck.

While it isn't much more efficient (might even be a little less efficient) it gets my dad out of the house one day / week, gives him a purpose.

I'm hoping that when he goes back to the doc on Thursday, that he can start putting pressure on his foot. I want to get him back to running errands for me, plowing the neighbor's houses, get him out of the house.

I know he wants to as well.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1744936 said:


> I wrote about that like a week ago


I must have missed it.

Coke commercial was a little too much like the mean Joe Green one from the late 70's.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1744943 said:


> We mow the Chisago School district (same schools we started plowing this year.
> 
> We've mowed them for 12 years, this summer will be 13.
> 
> I have a 60 HP tractor which my dad drives for me. Has a cab, air, air ride sear, radio, cruise. Pretty much like driving a decent truck.
> 
> While it isn't much more efficient (might even be a little less efficient) it gets my dad out of the house one day / week, gives him a purpose.
> 
> I'm hoping that when he goes back to the doc on Thursday, that he can start putting pressure on his foot. I want to get him back to running errands for me, plowing the neighbor's houses, get him out of the house.
> 
> I know he wants to as well.


That is what keeps them young. My mom has been trying to get my dad to retire but he just keeps driving and when he is not working he helps me with what ever I need done.


----------



## SSS Inc.

From superbowl X .. Some of you may not know what Hamms is.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hDAx2HdZTYk#t=8


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1744951 said:


> From superbowl X .. Some of you may not know what Hamms is.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hDAx2HdZTYk#t=8


Cheep Beer Duh!


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1744943 said:


> We mow the Chisago School district (same schools we started plowing this year.
> 
> We've mowed them for 12 years, this summer will be 13.
> 
> I have a 60 HP tractor which my dad drives for me. Has a cab, air, air ride sear, radio, cruise. Pretty much like driving a decent truck.
> 
> While it isn't much more efficient (might even be a little less efficient) it gets my dad out of the house one day / week, gives him a purpose.
> 
> I'm hoping that when he goes back to the doc on Thursday, that he can start putting pressure on his foot. I want to get him back to running errands for me, plowing the neighbor's houses, get him out of the house.
> 
> I know he wants to as well.


That's how my dad is too. I try to have him run my truck as much as I can just to give him something go to do. That way I can run the skid and he can stay busy


----------



## CityGuy

So true///////


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1744951 said:


> From superbowl X .. Some of you may not know what Hamms is.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hDAx2HdZTYk#t=8


Beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1744951 said:


> From superbowl X .. Some of you may not know what Hamms is.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hDAx2HdZTYk#t=8


Pork chop in a can.


----------



## skorum03

Seattle's D is way too good.


----------



## skorum03

Number one offense vs. Number one Defense. 

Guess this goes to show that defense wins championships.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1744943 said:


> We mow the Chisago School district (same schools we started plowing this year.
> 
> We've mowed them for 12 years, this summer will be 13.
> 
> I have a 60 HP tractor which my dad drives for me. Has a cab, air, air ride sear, radio, cruise. Pretty much like driving a decent truck.
> 
> While it isn't much more efficient (might even be a little less efficient) it gets my dad out of the house one day / week, gives him a purpose.
> 
> I'm hoping that when he goes back to the doc on Thursday, that he can start putting pressure on his foot. I want to get him back to running errands for me, plowing the neighbor's houses, get him out of the house.
> 
> I know he wants to as well.


That's pretty cool that your dad still helps out when he can. My dad passed away in 2010.

I think about him quite a bit when I'm out plowing because he plowed for 30+ years. He had the biggest operation in our town and when his health started to decline he turned everything over to my brother who ran the business into the ground. That was around 1990 and I was still in high school.

Just the other day when I was out I was thinking about how things would be different if my dad was still in his prime. His work ethic coupled with my ability to sell would've made us an incredible tandem. But things just didn't work out. It's still fun to think about and a lot of times I think my dad's helping me get through the events. Good stuff :salute:


----------



## qualitycut

Manning record for most completions in a super bowl.


----------



## SSS Inc.

24 is coming back. Who's a fan?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Guess Tebow should still be on the team instead of the commercials.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1744966 said:


> 24 is coming back. Who's a fan?


Jeff Gordon? Not me!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1744969 said:


> Jeff Gordon? Not me!


Nooooo! The show.


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1744969 said:


> Jeff Gordon? Not me!


Thats what I thought of first too.


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;1744969 said:


> Jeff Gordon? Not me!





SSS Inc.;1744972 said:


> Nooooo! The show.


Not me! on either of them.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1744972 said:


> Nooooo! The show.


Never seen it.


----------



## CityGuy

Only 20 days until Nascar.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1744975 said:


> Not me! on either of them.


I got onto 24 about three seasons in and its great. I was not happy when it got cancelled.

I gave up and I'm watching speed skating trials.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1744980 said:


> Only 20 days until Nascar.


Makes it seem warm weather is just around the corner


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1744990 said:


> Makes it seem warm weather is just around the corner


That, golf back on, and pitchers / catchers reporting.


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1744966 said:


> 24 is coming back. Who's a fan?


Couldn't be more excited. Watched every season while on TV, then re-watched everything on netflix. Jack Bauer is the man.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Nice to see T Jack on the field...


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1744991 said:


> That, golf back on, and pitchers / catchers reporting.


I think you are on the wrong channel!


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1744990 said:


> Makes it seem warm weather is just around the corner


One can only hope. But not too fast.


----------



## BossPlow614

This game sucks. Met Life Stadium will look a lot better in April with a Supercross track in it!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1744980 said:


> Only 20 days until Nascar.


Yeah baby!


----------



## Green Grass

I think Manning is going to cry!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1744995 said:


> I think you are on the wrong channel!


Oops..... Forgot.... Turned Cinemax off.


----------



## Green Grass

Wouldn't you just want to push all the reporters out of the way!!


----------



## CityGuy

Watching some food show and the guy said they have a 10,000 dollar bottle of wine. Who the hell buys that?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Pam Oliver and her weeve were especially annoying tonight...


----------



## Camden

Green Grass;1745006 said:


> Wouldn't you just want to push all the reporters out of the way!!


Absolutely. I would get fined big time if I was a player because they'd all go flying.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1745008 said:


> Watching some food show and the guy said they have a 10,000 dollar bottle of wine. Who the hell buys that?


Idk but then again I thought that about 200 dollar jeans


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1745008 said:


> Watching some food show and the guy said they have a 10,000 dollar bottle of wine. Who the hell buys that?


someone who makes a lot more money then all of us!!


----------



## CityGuy

TLC has sex sent me to the er on.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1745012 said:


> Idk but then again I thought that about 200 dollar jeans


Well me and SSS had the Gibeau 80 dollars in school so with inflation?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1745013 said:


> someone who makes a lot more money then all of us!!


True, very true


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1745016 said:


> TLC has sex sent me to the er on.


thank you....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1745018 said:


> Well me and SSS had the Gibeau 80 dollars in school so with inflation?


I had the Tough skins, and with inflation, that puts me at the no name I get at Fleet Farm.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1745020 said:


> thank you....


Rerun. but still better than the game


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1745018 said:


> Well me and SSS had the Gibeau 80 dollars in school so with inflation?


Yea I had expensive jeans in school as well but didn't pay for them so that doesn't count


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1745022 said:


> I had the Tough skins, and with inflation, that puts me at the no name I get at Fleet Farm.


Right there with you now. I buy the river and stream or what ever brand carpenter style. Like 13 dollars a pair.


----------



## CityGuy

Jesus were on a roll tonight. If we keep this up for an hour or 2 we should close the gap fast.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1745022 said:


> I had the Tough skins, and with inflation, that puts me at the no name I get at Fleet Farm.





Hamelfire;1745018 said:


> Well me and SSS had the Gibeau 80 dollars in school so with inflation?





qualitycut;1745024 said:


> Yea I had expensive jeans in school as well but didn't pay for them so that doesn't count


Old fashion Wranglers.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1745022 said:


> I had the Tough skins, and with inflation, that puts me at the no name I get at Fleet Farm.


I started out with Tough Skins from Sears and graduated to Girbaud.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1745030 said:


> Old fashion Wranglers.


Tried them. They just don't seem to fit me right.


----------



## CityGuy

She just broke his unit. And it's spurting blood,


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1745033 said:


> Tried them. They just don't seem to fit me right.


have to get the loose fit ones.



Hamelfire;1745034 said:


> She just broke his unit. And it's spurting blood,


I didn't know you could do that. maybe he shouldn't use the blue pill.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm out.

Never got to Hopkins today, so I need to run down there early. Then to St. Paul and clean an apartment.

Then another residential in Wyoming that texted about 30 minutes ago, then clean some snow at a school.

Once all of that is done, try to get my tractor up and running again.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1745034 said:


> She just broke his unit. And it's spurting blood,


That's just not right.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1745036 said:


> I'm out.
> 
> Never got to Hopkins today, so I need to run down there early. Then to St. Paul and clean an apartment.
> 
> Then another residential in Wyoming that texted about 30 minutes ago, then clean some snow at a school.
> 
> Once all of that is done, try to get my tractor up and running again.


Moving in???


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1745037 said:


> That's just not right.


I didn't think that was possible????????????


----------



## Polarismalibu

That show is messed up


----------



## Polarismalibu

Omg she broke him on the way down wtf


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1745039 said:


> Moving in???


It wouldn't be this one if I was.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I need 4 more weather related posts.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dahl had 40% for snow on Tuesday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

He's pretty much the only one. SSS isn't even touting Tuesday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Six thousand-seven hundred?..…..


O=O/ <----- can't wait for the mowers again.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1745049 said:


> Dahl had 40% for snow on Tuesday.


I read storms demoines Chicago and transition storms for us end of February.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1745016 said:


> TLC has sex sent me to the er on.


It was a doozy was a pretty good episode


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1745050 said:


> He's pretty much the only one. SSS isn't even touting Tuesday.


I don't see anything for a while. Things could change though.

****Nice rash on that guy.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1745008 said:


> Watching some food show and the guy said they have a 10,000 dollar bottle of wine. Who the hell buys that?


I don't like spending that much on equipment, although I spent 4 times or so this year. Yikes I need to stop spending money


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1745054 said:


> I don't see anything for a while. Things could change though.
> 
> ****Nice rash on that guy.


Saturday could be a light run.

Just about every week this month I have a guy going on a fishing trip.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1745058 said:


> I don't like spending that much on equipment, although I spent 4 times or so this year. Yikes I need to stop spending money


Equipment is one thing because usually you get some type of return but a bottle of wine? I'd be afraid of the return on that.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1745062 said:


> Equipment is one thing because usually you get some type of return but a bottle of wine? I'd be afraid of the return on that.


I think the only return would be sex but you don't need a $10,000 bottle for that.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1745062 said:


> Equipment is one thing because usually you get some type of return but a bottle of wine? I'd be afraid of the return on that.


Even if I won millions or billions I don't think I could piss it away that way. Maybe I would buy a hit man and kill all the sobs that waste money like that


----------



## Polarismalibu

I suppose I should figure out what size u bolt I need for my wideout chain tomorrow and get that put on


----------



## qualitycut

My goal tomorrow is to sleep till about 9-10 then work on some bids I have been putting off then take a couple hour nap then eat dinner and then go back to bed.

O and maybe wash the truck and try and widen out my sidewalks at the town homes so we don't need to lift the snow 5 ft


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1745080 said:


> My goal tomorrow is to sleep till about 9-10 then work on some bids I have been putting off then take a couple hour nap then eat dinner and then go back to bed.


we better make sure your GF stays home tomorrow!


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1745034 said:


> She just broke his unit. And it's spurting blood,


Cute red head


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1745080 said:


> My goal tomorrow is to sleep till about 9-10 then work on some bids I have been putting off then take a couple hour nap then eat dinner and then go back to bed.
> 
> O and maybe wash the truck and try and widen out my sidewalks at the town homes so we don't need to lift the snow 5 ft


Wow and I am the government worker?


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1745086 said:


> Wow and I am the government worker?


Got nothing else to do


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Sure slowed down in here


----------



## Drakeslayer

Polarismalibu;1745076 said:


> I suppose I should figure out what size u bolt I need for my wideout chain tomorrow and get that put on


Buy 4. You will need them eventually.


----------



## Drakeslayer

jimslawnsnow;1745093 said:


> Sure slowed down in here


Most are probably listening to Nirvana or Pearl jam celebrating the win.


----------



## banonea

Watching the weather... talking snow on Wednesday and the weekend. ....


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea;1745102 said:


> Watching the weather... talking snow on Wednesday and the weekend. ....


Maybe for you... it's gonna be too dang COLD up here!


----------



## banonea

I would like to see a 3" storm every third day for the next 2 months. .....


----------



## cbservicesllc

Looks like Omaha is setting up for near a foot of snow Tuesday... yuck


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea;1745104 said:


> I would like to see a 3" storm every third day for the next 2 months. .....


That wouldn't be bad... can we meet in the middle and go every four days?


----------



## banonea

That is the storm that might touch SE MN on Tuesday than they are talking sat and sun. ...


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;1745109 said:


> That wouldn't be bad... can we meet in the middle and go every four days?


I can do that, extra day to sleep


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1745108 said:


> Looks like Omaha is setting up for near a foot of snow Tuesday... yuck


They can have it. 2-4" snow events are perfect.


----------



## banonea

there, billing is done for another monthThumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

Salt guy is back on and from what I read in the thread people are not happy. Phone not answered, no return calls and very high prices.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1745128 said:


> Salt guy is back on and from what I read in the thread people are not happy. Phone not answered, no return calls and very high prices.


Saw that... what a joke... he says 115 a ton, then guys are saying they were quoted over 200 on the phone...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Back to work. 

-11 when I left my house.

-1 in Blaine.

Have a great day not working!!


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1745168 said:


> Back to work.
> 
> -11 when I left my house.
> 
> -1 in Blaine.
> 
> *Have a great day not working!!*


Shhhhhhhhhhh don't tell anyone!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hopkins job done.

I'll have to figure out where Ryde's shop is so I can plow it in sometime.

Holy cow, what a giggle fest that would be!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

This is gonna be fun. A couple drivers are home throwing up. Now I need to figure out how to have one guy drive two or three trucks. Hmm.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Casey's breakfast pizza was pretty dang good this morning


----------



## SSS Inc.

Gfs is back on for the weekend. For now any way.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1745246 said:


> This is gonna be fun. A couple drivers are home throwing up. Now I need to figure out how to have one guy drive two or three trucks. Hmm.


I'm gonna be up that way today. I would drive but the wife would frown on that plus I don't know where anything is. Rather do that than sit at the hospital


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1745246 said:


> This is gonna be fun. A couple drivers are home throwing up. Now I need to figure out how to have one guy drive two or three trucks. Hmm.


If you can wait about 3 weeks for me to get caught up on the extras, I have my Class A / Airbrake.


----------



## +plowguy

so if we average around 18-20 plowable snow events for the winter, what's the over/under for snow events for the rest of the season?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

+plowguy;1745270 said:


> so if we average around 18-20 plowable snow events for the winter, what's the over/under for snow events for the rest of the season?


Hopefully 1.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Going by averages. Isn't our average snowfall 38" per season? One of the news stations said the metro had 32". I know we have had less down here. Mid 20's maybe


----------



## +plowguy

LwnmwrMan22;1745274 said:


> Hopefully 1.


I hope it's more than that! I would like 2 or 3 per month from here until April and than it can stop. Not much else we can do until that time so might as well make some $. I think we have been out 14 times already this season. Maybe it's 13 but 14 sound like more that 13 so I will stick with that!


----------



## TKLAWN

Snow totals are a little above average at this point. Problem is no melting. Piles are pretty big.


----------



## unit28

Isentropic lift is working
Snowing in Cambridge right now


----------



## TKLAWN

unit28;1745292 said:


> Isentropic lift is working
> Snowing in Cambridge right now


Severe Clear!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1745280 said:


> Going by averages. Isn't our average snowfall 38" per season? One of the news stations said the metro had 32". I know we have had less down here. Mid 20's maybe


Our 10 year average is 55", our 100 year is 45", or vice versa.

My north stuff is higher than MSP.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1745291 said:


> Snow totals are a little above average at this point. Problem is no melting. Piles are pretty big.


This is the whole problem.


----------



## djagusch

unit28;1745292 said:


> Isentropic lift is working
> Snowing in Cambridge right now


14 miles east in north branch, blue skys and clear.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1744943 said:


> We mow the Chisago School district (same schools we started plowing this year.
> 
> We've mowed them for 12 years, this summer will be 13.
> 
> I have a 60 HP tractor which my dad drives for me. Has a cab, air, air ride sear, radio, cruise. Pretty much like driving a decent truck.
> 
> While it isn't much more efficient (might even be a little less efficient) it gets my dad out of the house one day / week, gives him a purpose.
> 
> I'm hoping that when he goes back to the doc on Thursday, that he can start putting pressure on his foot. I want to get him back to running errands for me, plowing the neighbor's houses, get him out of the house.
> 
> I know he wants to as well.


That's what's weird, he stays really busy doing a bunch of different things, most of them quite physical.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1745256 said:


> If you can wait about 3 weeks for me to get caught up on the extras, I have my Class A / Airbrake.


You should become a black topper and plow your own smaller route in the winter.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1745311 said:


> You should become a black topper and plow your own smaller route in the winter.


All of your equipment would mysteriously break down.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1745315 said:


> All of your equipment would mysteriously break down.


I never thought of that.


----------



## Greenery

So what's the word on this weekend storm? 

Is it going to stay south, like down in Iowa south.

Or is it suddenly going to shift north on Friday?

I'd like to head out on Thursday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1745333 said:


> So what's the word on this weekend storm?
> 
> Is it going to stay south, like down in Iowa south.
> 
> Or is it suddenly going to shift north on Friday?
> 
> I'd like to head out on Thursday.


GFS has quite a bit of MN with moisture. We are on the north side of the main body of moisture.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Greenery;1745333 said:


> So what's the word on this weekend storm?
> 
> Is it going to stay south, like down in Iowa south.
> 
> Or is it suddenly going to shift north on Friday?
> 
> I'd like to head out on Thursday.


It will shift after you leave dumping a foot of heavy wet snow on your accounts then suddenly freezing them solid


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Stillwater hospital sucks. Rude people and it stinks


----------



## djagusch

jimslawnsnow;1745365 said:


> Stillwater hospital sucks. Rude people and it stinks


Why are you in that neck of the woods? There's that Mayo place a lot closer. Your only 30 miles from me.


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;1745365 said:


> Stillwater hospital sucks. Rude people and it stinks


Better than Hudson. We always go to Stillwater


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1745346 said:


> GFS has quite a bit of MN with moisture. We are on the north side of the main body of moisture.


It Does eh. Well that stinks.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

djagusch;1745367 said:


> Why are you in that neck of the woods? There's that Mayo place a lot closer. Your only 30 miles from me.


MIL is having hip replacement surgery today. Then its on to st Paul for wife's work comp court case


----------



## jimslawnsnow

djagusch;1745367 said:


> Why are you in that neck of the woods? There's that Mayo place a lot closer. Your only 30 miles from me.


You don't have a ford and plow for sale on craigslist do you?


----------



## OC&D

So is it safe to drop the plow off the truck today? I feel like I've only had it off of the truck about 3 total days since that first snowfall in December.

Come to think of it, it may actually only be about 3 total days......


----------



## CityGuy

Anybody see this last night?

http://kstp.com/news/stories/S3297715.shtml?cat=1


----------



## djagusch

jimslawnsnow;1745377 said:


> You don't have a ford and plow for sale on craigslist do you?


Nope, don't own a ford.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

djagusch;1745418 said:


> Nope, don't own a ford.


Didn't think so. But it was from centuria. Isn't that where you live


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1745416 said:


> Anybody see this last night?
> 
> http://kstp.com/news/stories/S3297715.shtml?cat=1


I didnt. But I did read the comments, definitely some tough critics out there.


----------



## wenzelosllc

I have a customer looking to have some snow hauled and was needed to get an idea of price. Could anyone up to hauling snow in Minneapolis send me a PM? Its going to be around 1000yds.


----------



## fozzy

SSS Inc.;1745246 said:


> This is gonna be fun. A couple drivers are home throwing up. Now I need to figure out how to have one guy drive two or three trucks. Hmm.


I have a class A and nothing else to do this week. I can help you out if you need it.


----------



## djagusch

jimslawnsnow;1745421 said:


> Didn't think so. But it was from centuria. Isn't that where you live


Yep, middle of no where.


----------



## wizardsr

OC&D;1743009 said:


> Disregard my last post. This is my point exactly, the statute does not say that you can't plow it across the road, it says you can't leave it in the road. If the interpretation is exactly as you state, then most all of the guys doing drives are guilty. The few drives I do I back drag into the street at the end of the drive and subsequently push onto the corner of the drive. Am I guilty? I guess so. Bring on the ticket!
> 
> I would love to go to court on this because I'm 99% sure I'd win. Maybe I should start pushing snow across roads. A year or so ago I asked a buddy of mine, who happens to be an attorney as well as an cop/investigator for SLP about this. He maintained that he could issue tickets for it. I asked him to support this with statute. After he looked he agreed and said the law was too ambiguous for a ticket to hold up in court unless you're pushing it into the street and leaving it.
> 
> To be clear, the boulevard is part of a public right of way, so depositing snow on the boulevard would then be in violation of the statute regardless of whether you're pushing it onto your customer's boulevard or the boulevard across the street, no?


I think you're right, I don't believe that statute prohibits pushing across the street, only putting snow in the street. Most cities though have codes preventing pushing snow across the street. We avoid it when we can, but I'm running out of room at a couple properties lately... 

SLP is stupid. They're also the ones who come out and tell our shovelers they couldn't run blowers at night on commercial properties due to noise ordinance. Now we have copies of the city ordinance that specifically allows us to run blowers after a snowfall in the glove boxes, and have had to pull them out more than once!


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1745433 said:


> I didnt. But I did read the comments, definitely some tough critics out there.


I know I am preaching to the choir here but need to vent after reading the comments.

I really wish people would take the time to understand how plowing roads works before they criticize us. Are we also to blame for a part of the lack of education? Yes. But they need to want to learn and understand.

1. Most cities and counties do not have 24hr coverage. They just cannot afford it. People ***** about their taxes being high and then ***** the roads are not clear in what they consider a timely manner. You can't have it both ways.

The state has the man power and does provide 24hr coverage but at night unless it is a storm it is a limited crew and not all truck stations are staffed at night. Thus they can't be everywhere at every minute.

2. There are only so many trucks available at any given time and way more lane miles to be covered by those trucks.

3. I really wish people would stay off our ass. It we usually weigh in near 80,000 fully loaded with salt (I know but we are exempt) and when all the iron is on the ground we do have near white out conditions behind us.

Now I feel a little better.


----------



## Greenery

Hamel- I hear ya, I don't know if I would be able to handle all of the bad drivers doing the type of plowing you do. Its bad enough when the roads are dry.

I hope you don't take any of my comments on the side streets of Plymouth personally. As they are more joking than serious.

By the way are you the younger guy with his window down, all crouched up on the steering wheel, really nervous looking trying not to hit cars guy. Noticed him last snowfall.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1745518 said:


> I know I am preaching to the choir here but need to vent after reading the comments.
> 
> I really wish people would take the time to understand how plowing roads works before they criticize us. Are we also to blame for a part of the lack of education? Yes. But they need to want to learn and understand.
> 
> 1. Most cities and counties do not have 24hr coverage. They just cannot afford it. People ***** about their taxes being high and then ***** the roads are not clear in what they consider a timely manner. You can't have it both ways.
> 
> The state has the man power and does provide 24hr coverage but at night unless it is a storm it is a limited crew and not all truck stations are staffed at night. Thus they can't be everywhere at every minute.
> 
> 2. There are only so many trucks available at any given time and way more lane miles to be covered by those trucks.
> 
> 3. I really wish people would stay off our ass. It we usually weigh in near 80,000 fully loaded with salt (I know but we are exempt) and when all the iron is on the ground we do have near white out conditions behind us.
> 
> Now I feel a little better.


It really is the same across the board ..... Private is the same.

Everyone wants to be first, yet threatens to price shop every fall.

They don't understand that we have a large vehicle (or skid) and cannot get between two cars parked next to each other.

90% of people are uneducated when it comes to snow removal.


----------



## CityGuy

Greenery;1745525 said:


> Hamel- I hear ya, I don't know if I would be able to handle all of the bad drivers doing the type of plowing you do. Its bad enough when the roads are dry.
> 
> I hope you don't take any of my comments on the side streets of Plymouth personally. As they are more joking than serious.
> 
> By the way are you the younger guy with his window down, all crouched up on the steering wheel, really nervous looking trying not to hit cars guy. Noticed him last snowfall.


That's me.

I know it's all good here and the guys tease me. It's good that I can come and vent here and people at least understand the frustrations.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1745526 said:


> It really is the same across the board ..... Private is the same.
> 
> Everyone wants to be first, yet threatens to price shop every fall.
> 
> They don't understand that we have a large vehicle (or skid) and cannot get between two cars parked next to each other.
> 
> 90% of people are uneducated when it comes to snow removal.


I totally agree. I know SIMA is trying to educate the public and so do each and everyone of you contractors out there. They see the last flake and think you are around the corner waiting to plow them.

I really wish people would just take a minute to understand the public and private side of plowing and take a breath before they unload their mouths.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1745536 said:


> I totally agree. I know SIMA is trying to educate the public and so do each and everyone of you contractors out there. They see the last flake and think you are around the corner waiting to plow them.
> 
> I really wish people would just take a minute to understand the public and private side of plowing and take a breath before they unload their mouths.


The problem I see is that technology / equipment, both with plowing as well as vehicles, is becoming too good.

People expect too much right away since the equipment allows it.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1745541 said:


> The problem I see is that technology / equipment, both with plowing as well as vehicles, is becoming too good.
> 
> People expect too much right away since the equipment allows it.


I agree. Our 2 newest trucks have an electronic computerized salting system, road temp sensors, air temp sensors, and what we call auto iron up ( when the trucks are put in reverse all the iron automatically lifts up). Along with back up cameras. This technology is new to us. I consider myself somewhat tech savy but at times I am at a loss. I know and have seen the technology change in residential/commercial plows in the 20 years I have been plowing. When I started it was all cable driven and soon after changed to electronic controls. Now today we have trip edge/blade and diffrent types and sizes of plows including plows that can become larger at the touch of a button.

Trucks have also changed in how they are designed. Some good, some bad. IMO.


----------



## andersman02

Hamelfire;1745416 said:


> Anybody see this last night?
> 
> http://kstp.com/news/stories/S3297715.shtml?cat=1


Just commented on that, that frusterates the hell out of me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I had to comment on the KSTP story too.

Guy saying to get out at 3 am to plow instead of 3 pm. 

I commented that would work well when it snowed from 5-10 am. 

Said he would be the same guy that would call at 9 to say it hasn't been plowed when it was plowed at 7.


----------



## CityGuy

andersman02;1745549 said:


> Just commented on that, that frusterates the hell out of me.


Good to hear I'm not the only one. Thumbs Up


----------



## OC&D

wizardsr;1745506 said:


> I think you're right, I don't believe that statute prohibits pushing across the street, only putting snow in the street. Most cities though have codes preventing pushing snow across the street. We avoid it when we can, but I'm running out of room at a couple properties lately...
> 
> SLP is stupid. They're also the ones who come out and tell our shovelers they couldn't run blowers at night on commercial properties due to noise ordinance. Now we have copies of the city ordinance that specifically allows us to run blowers after a snowfall in the glove boxes, and have had to pull them out more than once!


I think a lot of us are running out of room! If things keep up I don't know what I'll do at several sites if the owners are unwilling to haul or at least stack.

SLP is a pain in so many ways, that doesn't surprise me at all.


----------



## OC&D

Hamelfire;1745416 said:


> Anybody see this last night?
> 
> http://kstp.com/news/stories/S3297715.shtml?cat=1


People are so damn ignorant. Reading those comments reminds me why I'm trying not to read comments on articles like that anymore.


----------



## djagusch

So NWS is saying MSP for Dec 1st to Jan 31st ranks 8th for the snowiest on record.


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;1745627 said:


> So NWS is saying MSP for Dec 1st to Jan 31st ranks 8th for the snowiest on record.


I went and found that after reading this... impressive...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1745627 said:


> So NWS is saying MSP for Dec 1st to Jan 31st ranks 8th for the snowiest on record.


They also didn't have the snow we did on the north side.

I would think it would rank higher if they went with days it snowed rather than amount.


----------



## unit28

_ I would think banno and jim,

should watch the radar tonight?_


----------



## banonea

unit28;1745637 said:


> _ I would think banno and jim,
> 
> should watch the radar tonight?_


Do you think it will hit us, they were saying a dusting but I trust the forecast here more .....


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1745631 said:


> They also didn't have the snow we did on the north side.
> 
> I would think it would rank higher if they went with days it snowed rather than amount.


It shows Owatonna, Eau Claire, and St Cloud. Eau Claire and St Cloud were ranked higher like 5 if I remember right (more northern).


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/uppermissvly_loop.php

I would have a hard time getting a solid night's sleep with this radar if I was you southern guys.


----------



## unit28

snow chances are from tonight thru Tue night.
what I posted ,4",....... would be for a possible total snow acc.

this other satellite pic {look at TX}shows how heavy the precip is that's going to be carrying the bulk, 
That is the heavy **** you do not want for a direct deposit.
some of that is slated for tomorrow as it jets NE out of TX


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1745651 said:


> http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/uppermissvly_loop.php
> 
> I would have a hard time getting a solid night's sleep with this radar if I was you southern guys.


have they put out any totals?


----------



## BossPlow614

djagusch;1745627 said:


> So NWS is saying MSP for Dec 1st to Jan 31st ranks 8th for the snowiest on record.


Was there an article for it or was it a facebook post? Link?


----------



## banonea

unit28;1745655 said:


> snow chances are from tonight thru Tue night.
> what I posted ,4",....... would be for a possible total snow acc.
> 
> this other satellite pic {look at TX}shows how heavy 8the precip is that's going to be carrying the bulk,
> That is the heavy **** you do not want for a direct deposit.
> some of that is slated for tomorrow as it jets NE out of TX


O snap! Better put the boys on stand by.....


----------



## unit28

tonight's snow should be no more than an inch
here's another radar
http://tempest.aos.wisc.edu/radar/mwcompflash.html

it's showing alot of disapation,

The rdr rtrns {right now} in SDAK are the top comma head in a weak cyclone


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;1745650 said:


> It shows Owatonna, Eau Claire, and St Cloud. Eau Claire and St Cloud were ranked higher like 5 if I remember right (more northern).


I think Lwnmwrman meant like, right over his house...


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1745659 said:


> Was there an article for it or was it a facebook post? Link?


http://www.crh.noaa.gov/news/display_cmsstory.php?wfo=mpx&storyid=100133&source=0


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1745637 said:


> _ I would think banno and jim,
> 
> should watch the radar tonight?_


I'll keep an eye on it. I think its a stretch but the idiots on the news can't forecast after the storm had hit


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1745673 said:


> tonight's snow should be no more than an inch
> here's another radar
> http://tempest.aos.wisc.edu/radar/mwcompflash.html
> 
> Doesn't work. Unless its because I'm on my phone
> 
> it's showing alot of disapation,
> 
> The rdr rtrns {right now} in SDAK are the top comma head in a weak cyclone


Doesn't work unless its because I'm on my phone


----------



## skorum03

NWS has no snow in my forecast for the next 7 days.


----------



## skorum03

KSTP also has no snow in my 7 day


----------



## qualitycut

So far my day has gone just as planned, slept till 9, bids done lunch and a nap, now to the bulldog for dinner.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1745709 said:


> KSTP also has no snow in my 7 day


This morning sat was a 60% now gone,


----------



## unit28

skorum03;1745708 said:


> NWS has no snow in my forecast for the next 7 days.


NWS didn't have anything for me either, but it snowed here this morning...

03 08:35 Calm 10.00 Light Snow 
03 08:15 Calm 10.00 Light Snow 
03 07:55 Calm 10.00 Light Snow 
03 07:36 Calm 10.00 Light Snow 
03 07:15 Calm 10.00 Light Snow 
03 06:55 Calm 10.00 Light Snow


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1745711 said:


> This morning sat was a 60% now gone,


hard to predict what .014"prcp is going to do that far out?


----------



## skorum03

unit28;1745717 said:


> hard to predict what .014"prcp is going to do that far out?


I'm sure. I bet by Wednesday we'll be back on for that storm this weekend.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1745710 said:


> So far my day has gone just as planned, slept till 9, bids done lunch and a nap, now to the bulldog for dinner.


you forgot to shovel.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

skorum03;1745708 said:


> NWS has no snow in my forecast for the next 7 days.


That's what they had at the beginning of last week too


----------



## skorum03

cbservicesllc;1745741 said:


> That's what they had at the beginning of last week too


Thats a good point. Hadn't thought about that yet. I like at least having a general idea of whats coming so my week can be planned out a little bit....


----------



## Greenery

She's looking a little worn.


----------



## qualitycut

Ha there are people protesting the global warming and the pipeline, I asked if they have been in town the hole winter. I guess I'm not as funny as I thought


----------



## Greenery

do you guys think I can hit that crack with the buzz box?


----------



## CleanCutL&S

Does anyone else get their mail delivered at 6:30pm ?


----------



## qualitycut

CleanCutL&S;1745778 said:


> Does anyone else get their mail delivered at 6:30pm ?


Noonish, is it always that late


----------



## CityGuy

CleanCutL&S;1745778 said:


> Does anyone else get their mail delivered at 6:30pm ?


1000 ish.....


----------



## CityGuy

Greenery;1745759 said:


> do you guys think I can hit that crack with the buzz box?


I have no idea what it is?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CleanCutL&S;1745778 said:


> Does anyone else get their mail delivered at 6:30pm ?


In the country its 1130-230. I have been out in town at 5 or so and still see them. But that is rediculas. You can't make it to the bank if need be. Some things not right if its like that always.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CleanCutL&S;1745778 said:


> Does anyone else get their mail delivered at 6:30pm ?


About 3-3:30. Scramble to get to the bank before 4.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1745789 said:


> In the country its 1130-230. I have been out in town at 5 or so and still see them. But that is rediculas. You can't make it to the bank if need be. Some things not right if its like that always.


Or just go the next day?


----------



## Greenery

Hamelfire;1745785 said:


> I have no idea what it is?


A rusty ground down lift cylinder. Just not sure what type of metal it is or the plating.


----------



## OC&D

Greenery;1745759 said:


> do you guys think I can hit that crack with the buzz box?


Holy Giant A$$ Photo, Batman!

If you mean an A/C stick welder, then yes, you certainly could. I'd even add a small piece of plate in there to beef it up a little.

Hamel: This is the underside of a Blizzard, specifically the piston of the lift cylinder, fo' sho'.


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1745796 said:


> Or just go the next day?


I typically let them stack up for a couple days. Then send the sec/gf to the bank.

But yeah must be a new delivery guy or a fill in.

Our Saturday guy takes an hour break across the way every time


----------



## OC&D

Greenery;1745797 said:


> A rusty ground down lift cylinder. Just not sure what type of metal it is or the plating.


They're usually just mild or possibly hardened steel with a fancy chrome job, though your chrome job has seen better days. Either way, use 1/8" 6011 rod and you'll be fine.


----------



## unit28

skorum03;1745751 said:


> Thats a good point. Hadn't thought about that yet. I like at least having a general idea of whats coming so my week can be planned out a little bit....


The other side of the coin is the high pressure.
mixing high and low pressure is like trying to mix oil and water.

That green line accrossed southern MN is a small chance for snow


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1745796 said:


> Or just go the next day?


That's not always a possibility


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well good.

The car that I hit, the white Grand Am, was a repair estimate of $3500.

The other vehicle that was totaled, would probably be about $6,000, entire front end is damaged, plus another $1200-1500 damage to my truck.

The third vehicle hit this week, the one that was just a "small dent" that I was hoping could be PDR'd, got the estimate on that one at $2500.

Close to $15,000 in damages this week to vehicles.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1745710 said:


> So far my day has gone just as planned, slept till 9, bids done lunch and a nap, now to the bulldog for dinner.


The Bulldog in NE Minneapolis? I knew the owner Chris Rowland from the band Dumpster Juice. He's a nice guy.



qualitycut;1745758 said:


> Ha there are people protesting the global warming and the pipeline, I asked if they have been in town the hole winter. I guess I'm not as funny as I thought


Professional Protesters. Same ones that strapped themselves to the Oak Trees.



CleanCutL&S;1745778 said:


> Does anyone else get their mail delivered at 6:30pm ?


Mine comes at about 6 during the week.


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1745799 said:


> I typically let them stack up for a couple days. Then send the sec/gf to the bank.
> 
> But yeah must be a new delivery guy or a fill in.
> 
> Our Saturday guy takes an hour break across the way every time


Yea I usually wait till Thursday, that's when the good looking girl works


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1745825 said:


> The Bulldog in NE Minneapolis? I knew the owner Chris Rowland from the band Dumpster Juice. He's a nice guy.
> 
> Professional Protesters. Same ones that strapped themselves to the Oak Trees.
> 
> Mine comes at about 6 during the week.


The one in st Paul first time there, good food an tons of beers


----------



## skorum03

unit28;1745807 said:


> The other side of the coin is the high pressure.
> mixing high and low pressure is like trying to mix oil and water.
> 
> That green line accrossed southern MN is a small chance for snow


Looks to touch the southern metro


----------



## unit28

watching .a little 15-.20 dbz fluxuation for south 
also some little stuff west of wilmar

someone else might need to watch radar if it doesn't disipate


----------



## unit28

new short term NWS graphic......

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/nowcast.php?site=mpx


----------



## CleanCutL&S

qualitycut;1745781 said:


> Noonish, is it always that late


Pretty much. Mail used to come around 11 to noon, Now its 5pm at the earliest. and has been around 7pm some days.


----------



## CleanCutL&S

And just so everyone know for the last week or so most of the Chipotle s have been using "conventionally raised" steak due to supply shortages, and it sucks. It's really tough and doesn't taste good either. I even checked the other locations online and all have the same warning. Had to go with chicken today.


----------



## BossPlow614

CleanCutL&S;1745872 said:


> And just so everyone know for the last week or so most of the Chipotle s have been using "conventionally raised" steak due to supply shortages, and it sucks. It's really tough and doesn't taste good either. I even checked the other locations online and all have the same warning. *Had to go with chicken today.*


That's what I go with every time anyway. Once in a great while I'll get barbacoa but that's a couple times a year if that.


----------



## qualitycut

Sports illustrated swimsuit is on tv


----------



## qualitycut

CleanCutL&S;1745872 said:


> And just so everyone know for the last week or so most of the Chipotle s have been using "conventionally raised" steak due to supply shortages, and it sucks. It's really tough and doesn't taste good either. I even checked the other locations online and all have the same warning. Had to go with chicken today.


Well that would explain why my buddies who buy and sell cattle are making so much.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1745885 said:


> Sports illustrated swimsuit is on tv


Mmmmm Kate Upton.


----------



## unit28

Out:......


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1745889 said:


> Mmmmm Kate Upton.


Yes..... What I would give up


----------



## Polarismalibu

CleanCutL&S;1745872 said:


> And just so everyone know for the last week or so most of the Chipotle s have been using "conventionally raised" steak due to supply shortages, and it sucks. It's really tough and doesn't taste good either. I even checked the other locations online and all have the same warning. Had to go with chicken today.


I always get steak and chicken in mine. Just had it the otherday steak was fine


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1745899 said:


> Yes..... What I would give up


I'm just a little older than her.... Think I have a shot?


----------



## skorum03

skorum03;1745903 said:


> I'm just a little older than her.... Think I have a shot?


Good joke you're not a professional athlete.


----------



## TKLAWN

skorum03;1745903 said:


> I'm just a little older than her.... Think I have a shot?


Depends, how much cash do you have??


----------



## TKLAWN

Polarismalibu;1745902 said:


> I always get steak and chicken in mine. Just had it the otherday steak was fine


Atleast it's not horse meat.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CleanCutL&S;1745778 said:


> Does anyone else get their mail delivered at 6:30pm ?


Usually 1:30 at the shop, 4:30 at home... deposit in the Wells Fargo ATM by 9PM


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1745909 said:


> Usually 1:30 at the shop, 4:30 at home... deposit in the Wells Fargo ATM by 9PM


I do that to because you can actually look up your deposit and copies of checks, I went in for the first time the other day and didn't realize they added 700 to the deposit and I couldn't figure out what customer it was to call and let them know.


----------



## cbservicesllc

lwnmwrman22;1745823 said:


> well good.
> 
> The car that i hit, the white grand am, was a repair estimate of $3500.
> 
> The other vehicle that was totaled, would probably be about $6,000, entire front end is damaged, plus another $1200-1500 damage to my truck.
> 
> The third vehicle hit this week, the one that was just a "small dent" that i was hoping could be pdr'd, got the estimate on that one at $2500.
> 
> Close to $15,000 in damages this week to vehicles.


owwwwwwww...


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1745902 said:


> I always get steak and chicken in mine. Just had it the otherday steak was fine


I used to now just double chicken, the steak is always cooked rare which I don't mind when I grill a good steak but not on my burrito


----------



## Green Grass

CleanCutL&S;1745778 said:


> Does anyone else get their mail delivered at 6:30pm ?


About 9 AM If it is not here by 10 I get worried.


----------



## skorum03

TKLAWN;1745906 said:


> Depends, how much cash do you have??


Not as much as the guys she hangs around


----------



## CleanCutL&S

Anyone need a snow blower? Pretty good deal http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/for/4317853054.html


----------



## qualitycut

CleanCutL&S;1745919 said:


> Anyone need a snow blower? Pretty good deal http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/for/4317853054.html


Darn I just bought an older ccr2400 for that.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1745911 said:


> I do that to because you can actually look up your deposit and copies of checks, I went in for the first time the other day and didn't realize they added 700 to the deposit and I couldn't figure out what customer it was to call and let them know.


Thats why I like it too... check images on the receipts, get it there by 9 and it still goes in that day


----------



## skorum03

CleanCutL&S;1745919 said:


> Anyone need a snow blower? Pretty good deal http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/for/4317853054.html


Sending them an email now. Will call tomorrow.


----------



## qualitycut

New profession sports illustrated photographer


----------



## djagusch

cbservicesllc;1745925 said:


> Thats why I like it too... check images on the receipts, get it there by 9 and it still goes in that day


My bank doesn't allow that for biz accounts (assoicated bank). Just the personal account.


----------



## Camden

Looking for someone to plow a couple cell towers in Benton County. If any of you guys are interested let me know.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1745930#post1745930


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1745933 said:


> Looking for someone to plow a couple cell towers in Benton County. If any of you guys are interested let me know.
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1745930#post1745930


This has Lwnmr written all over it.


----------



## djagusch

SSS Inc.;1745940 said:


> This has Lwnmr written all over it.


He said 24hrs, not 240hrs!


----------



## Camden

I had a contractor up in the Iron Range bail on me last week and I honestly thought about looking him up to see if he'd want to get some sites done. But for his own sake I decided against it because he probably would've gone up there!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;1745908 said:


> Atleast it's not horse meat.


That you know of.

Wasn't McDonalds accuses of using kangaroo meat in the 90's or around then?


----------



## qualitycut

Any of you guys run stand on type mowers, I demoed a grandstand last year and tore up on the turns, just curious if that was cause I wasn't used to it, any positives?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;1745926 said:


> Sending them an email now. Will call tomorrow.


Kinda funny they give a name when you call but no number


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1745952 said:


> Any of you guys run stand on type mowers, I demoed a grandstand last year and tore up on the turns, just curious if that was cause I wasn't used to it, any positives?


I have two vantages. I myself really don't tear anything. Anyone with ztr experience shouldn't have a problem. My full time guy had a heck of a time and now that all he wants to use. Its twice as fast a sit down mower when mowing commercials and town homes. I had a heck of a time on a SCAG vride. And for spring or fall I am hoping to have a dump bagger or two on mine


----------



## CityGuy

Love it. 5 is going to talk about pot holes and what mndot is doing about it and the photo is of a St. Paul crew.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1745940 said:


> This has Lwnmr written all over it.


HA!

I already PM'd Camden before I saw this.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1745952 said:


> Any of you guys run stand on type mowers, I demoed a grandstand last year and tore up on the turns, just curious if that was cause I wasn't used to it, any positives?


Green has ateast 1 I know of.


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;1745952 said:


> Any of you guys run stand on type mowers, I demoed a grandstand last year and tore up on the turns, just curious if that was cause I wasn't used to it, any positives?


Lwnmwrman22 has 2 grandstands. I have a scag vride. You will get use to the turning but if you have employees they will tear some stuff up. Selling my vride in the spring and going with w/b's instead (I'm not using them, cheaper to run).

Postives of a stand are compared to a w/b. Faster ground speed, easier on operator, good view from operator position, no velke to swival when in reverse. Cons are hillside compared to w/b, weight of machine, runs more gph, standing higher for branches etc to hit.

If your running it, it is a great machine and you will like it a lot. The weight and employees made me want to switch.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1745950 said:


> I had a contractor up in the Iron Range bail on me last week and I honestly thought about looking him up to see if he'd want to get some sites done. But for his own sake I decided against it because he probably would've gone up there!


Last week, no. This week???? payuppayup


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1745962 said:


> Love it. 5 is going to talk about pot holes and what mndot is doing about it and the photo is of a St. Paul crew.


"File Photo"


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1745952 said:


> Any of you guys run stand on type mowers, I demoed a grandstand last year and tore up on the turns, just curious if that was cause I wasn't used to it, any positives?


I have one wright Stander to go with my Lazer. I know all snow runs is wright standers I don't think he has changed. I like the stander on smaller yards really nice to pick up stuff with because itis easy on and off.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Grandstands are great for townhomes, smaller properties.

Like a Zturn, you need to learn a 3 point turn.

Once you get it down, it's perfect.

Now.... they are slower than most ZTR's, so you'll have to weigh that, plus not much for bagging options.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1745969 said:


> "File Photo"


I know but got a good laugh out of it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1745950 said:


> I had a contractor up in the Iron Range bail on me last week and I honestly thought about looking him up to see if he'd want to get some sites done. But for his own sake I decided against it because he probably would've gone up there!


Heck, tomorrow I'm driving south of Rosemount to plow another landfill. I'll canvas the state if I can.


----------



## CityGuy

Just read that the 5 let Rusty Gatenby go as well. Not that I liked him but what the F is going on over there. 3 people gone in a month or so?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1745985 said:


> Just read that the 5 let Rusty Gatenby go as well. Not that I liked him but what the F is going on over there. 3 people gone in a month or so?


Geez, he's been there FOREVER


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1745985 said:


> Just read that the 5 let Rusty Gatenby go as well. Not that I liked him but what the F is going on over there. 3 people gone in a month or so?


That's what happens when you have Natalie and Jamie on one channel, with Alix and Kelsey on the other.

You're trying to roll with the Hammer and Rusty??? Really??


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;1745909 said:


> Usually 1:30 at the shop, 4:30 at home... deposit in the Wells Fargo ATM by 9PM


I was about to say the same thing, if you deposit in the atm you can do it up to 9pm


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1745991 said:


> Geez, he's been there FOREVER


I remember him from when I was a kid. Atleast 20 years.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1745976 said:


> Grandstands are great for townhomes, smaller properties.
> 
> Like a Zturn, you need to learn a 3 point turn.
> 
> Once you get it down, it's perfect.
> 
> Now.... they are slower than most ZTR's, so you'll have to weigh that, plus not much for bagging options.


Good to know... Going to be upgrading the entire fleet this year to all Exmark's... really scratching my head on exactly what to buy... Need a ZTR for cleanups... standers and walks are lighter and cheaper to maintain...


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1745995 said:


> Good to know... Going to be upgrading the entire fleet this year to all Exmark's... really scratching my head on exactly what to buy... Need a ZTR for cleanups... standers and walks are lighter and cheaper to maintain...


You have to have a ZRT for clean ups! I tried for about a day to do it with out and gave up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have a 2008 and a 2009 Toro Grandstand. Both 23 hp, one 48", one 52". 

Both have about 1500 hours. Both have replaced the rear tires. One we replaced the right spindle.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1745996 said:


> You have to have a ZRT for clean ups! I tried for about a day to do it with out and gave up.


Either that, or decent backpack blowers and a decent truck loader.

Honestly, we blow the leaves to the road (drives) into piles, then suck the piles with the truck loader.

We then bag with the riders, my buddy just mulches after that.

You can't really tell the difference.


----------



## SSS Inc.

So I just realized my wife picked up about 70 boxes of Girl Scout cookies my daughter needs to sell. Technically I've been told she can't sell them until Saturday and my wife said don't touch them. I really don't think I couldn't slip a five dollar bill in one of the boxes and enjoy some right now but she said different. If it wasn't for the Klondike bars I bought tonight I might go crazy knowing that so much deliciousness is just a few feet away.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1745996 said:


> You have to have a ZRT for clean ups! I tried for about a day to do it with out and gave up.


Yeah that's what I figure... Some guy tried to convince me Standers with mulching blades and an accelerator basket was the ticket...


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1746000 said:


> Either that, or decent backpack blowers and a decent truck loader.
> 
> Honestly, we blow the leaves to the road (drives) into piles, then suck the piles with the truck loader.
> 
> We then bag with the riders, my buddy just mulches after that.
> 
> You can't really tell the difference.


I have to many lake properties that I can't just blow them to the road. It is really nice when I can blow them to the road.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1746002 said:


> Yeah that's what I figure... Some guy tried to convince me Standers with mulching blades and an accelerator basket was the ticket...


Basket is way to small fills up right away. It will take you three times longer with a basket compared to a bagger. I know you can get some baggers for them but I am not a fan of them being out in front of me.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1746003 said:


> I have to many lake properties that I can't just blow them to the road. It is really nice when I can blow them to the road.


I'd say do what we use to do but I think the DNR and Watershed would frown on that now.


----------



## qualitycut

Thanks for the input, that was kinda my thoughts on it. I love the walk behind and will probably go with a ztr this spring, that way its kinda the best of both world imo


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1746001 said:


> So I just realized my wife picked up about 70 boxes of Girl Scout cookies my daughter needs to sell. Technically I've been told she can't sell them until Saturday and my wife said don't touch them. I really don't think I couldn't slip a five dollar bill in one of the boxes and enjoy some right now but she said different. If it wasn't for the Klondike bars I bought tonight I might go crazy knowing that so much deliciousness is just a few feet away.


So we can't stop by and pick up a box or seven tomorrow?


----------



## cbservicesllc

So as long as it seems we're onto Spring... 

What do you guys prefer on mower types and deck widths for various properties? Single Family Resi's, Townhomes, Commercials, etc?


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1745962 said:


> Love it. 5 is going to talk about pot holes and what mndot is doing about it and the photo is of a St. Paul crew.


I'm surprised there is only one guy standing around, the others must be in the 7 trucks warning traffic


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1746015 said:


> So as long as it seems we're onto Spring...
> 
> What do you guys prefer on mower types and deck widths for various properties? Single Family Resi's, Townhomes, Commercials, etc?


I've always had 52s


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1746014 said:


> So we can't stop by and pick up a box or seven tomorrow?


Nope. Not until Saturday. But I may sell some at a premium early if the price is right. This will be breaking the Girl Scout rules but I see the potential for lots of cash. payuppayuppayup $10 a box......Whose craving some Samoas or whatever they're called????


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1746015 said:


> So as long as it seems we're onto Spring...
> 
> What do you guys prefer on mower types and deck widths for various properties? Single Family Resi's, Townhomes, Commercials, etc?


I love my Lazers!! The next gen is better then the original. I have a 52" Lazers and stander and a 60" lazer for larger commercial and my dad uses for his 5 acres he mows.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1746017 said:


> I'm surprised there is only one guy standing around, the others must be in the 7 trucks warning traffic


it is a crew cab


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1746020 said:


> Nope. Not until Saturday. But I may sell some at a premium early if the price is right. This will be breaking the Girl Scout rules but I see the potential for lots of cash. payuppayuppayup $10 a box......Whose craving some Samoas or whatever they're called????


Thin mints baby


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1746020 said:


> Nope. Not until Saturday. But I may sell some at a premium early if the price is right. This will be breaking the Girl Scout rules but I see the potential for lots of cash. payuppayuppayup $10 a box......Whose craving some Samoas or whatever they're called????


New day job for you while it is not snowing.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1746023 said:


> I love my Lazers!! The next gen is better then the original. I have a 52" Lazers and stander and a 60" lazer for larger commercial and my dad uses for his 5 acres he mows.


Cool... I don't have many yards with gates; so I may go 52's and one 60" ZTR and then a Commercial 30"... then keep my 48" Toro WB for backup...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1746002 said:


> Yeah that's what I figure... Some guy tried to convince me Standers with mulching blades and an accelerator basket was the ticket...


If you get to the properties every week, and they are a soft tree (Maple, Ash) they will break down nicely into an accelerator.

However, if you're like most, and get to a property every 2-3 weeks, and have Oaks, you're going to have to blow most off with BP blowers or you're just going to go 10' , then have to empty.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1746029 said:


> Cool... I don't have many yards with gates; so I may go 52's and one 60" ZTR and then a Commercial 30"... then keep my 48" Toro WB for backup...


I have a 21" push just in case.I have thought about a 48" WB also


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1746024 said:


> it is a crew cab


Mn dot will have a crew cab and then 7 truck about 2 miles back blocking the lane


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1746032 said:


> I have a 21" push just in case.I have thought about a 48" WB also


The new 30" that Toro and Exmark have come out with is very nice if you have gated areas.

It's cheaper than buying a 36" WB, but 50% bigger than a 21".

We have 2 of them and they get used quite often.

I have (2) 30", a 48" GS, a 52" GS, (2) Exmark 60", a Kubota ZD331 60" and then my 15' Bush Hog tri-deck behind the 60 hp Tractor.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1746033 said:


> Mn dot will have a crew cab and then 7 truck about 2 miles back blocking the lane


Crash trucks and advanced warning.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1746025 said:


> Thin mints baby


I've got those. How much are ya willing to pay? payupwesport


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1746015 said:


> So as long as it seems we're onto Spring...
> 
> What do you guys prefer on mower types and deck widths for various properties? Single Family Resi's, Townhomes, Commercials, etc?


For my props, resi & comm, my 52" Lazer Z X-Series is awesome and then I have a 36" Scag WB w/ Goslide for gated backyards. That will be replaced this year with a 36" Exmark Hydro, belt drives are horrible. The largest property serviced last year was about an acre. Even if I were to obtain larger accounts up to a few acres, I'd still run 52s as they're great size all around.



cbservicesllc;1746002 said:


> Yeah that's what I figure... Some guy tried to convince me Standers with mulching blades and an accelerator basket was the ticket...


Not a chance. The amt of room they hold is nothing compared to an Ultravac, not to mention you/your employee is lifting a metal bagger which is quite a bit heavier than a cloth bag (Ultravac), definitely wears one out faster.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1746038 said:


> Crash trucks and advanced warning.


I know just a little excessive


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

6 of us mow and trim this in about 5 hours on Wednesdays.










Running (2) Grandstands, (3) 60" riders and the 15' Tri-deck.

All of the fields have chain link fencing around them.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1746037 said:


> The new 30" that Toro and Exmark have come out with is very nice if you have gated areas.
> 
> It's cheaper than buying a 36" WB, but 50% bigger than a 21".


That's exactly my line of thinking... I bought a used 36 a couple years ago, but I don't know if I could ever buy one new...


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1746044 said:


> I know just a little excessive


Yet they get hit every week.


----------



## gmcdan

to the lawn guys , do gator blades still work good for bagging ? I have lots of small pine cones and needles 4 inch long ones . need to get new blades 3 for the 48" gt5000 . but only if they work for bagging to .

thanks .


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1746046 said:


> 6 of us mow and trim this in about 5 hours on Wednesdays.


Impressive


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1746040 said:


> I've got those. How much are ya willing to pay? payupwesport


How many you got?


----------



## BossPlow614

gmcdan;1746050 said:


> to the lawn guys , do gator blades still work good for bagging ? I have lots of small pine cones and needles 4 inch long ones . need to get new blades 3 for the 48" gt5000 . but only if they work for bagging to .
> 
> thanks .


They work awesome for bagging on my Lazer. The difference compared to regular lift blades used for cutting grass was insane, it also probably helped that those blades were a bit sharper though.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1746044 said:


> I know just a little excessive


Come work with me this spring on vicksburg and you'll wish you had that kind of protection.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I hate Gators, I won't run them.

Seriously. 

I think it's a love / hate. Even pop over to LawnSite and read for hours, and you'll see the same thing.

Bdazzle loves them, I hate them, and we're both running Exmark X series. 

Difference is he has 52", I have 60".


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1746053 said:


> How many you got?


How many do you need? Lets just say I have several dozen. They are one of the most popular. Straight cash homie.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1746056 said:


> Come work with me this spring on vicksburg and you'll wish you had that kind of protection.


I can see a couple-3 trucks but 7? I mean they are 2 miles back people slow down for the first couple then speed up again.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So yeah....

taking a break from invoicing and I decided to pop over the the meteogram for giggles.

About crapped when I saw the spike, until I realized it spiked at .03 for precip.

Even at a 20:1, that's only .6 

Used to the numbers on the left NOT having a "0" to the right of the decimal.


----------



## CityGuy

mmmmmmmmmmmmmm thin mints.

Thanks SSS. I had to break into the secret stash.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1746063 said:


> So yeah....
> 
> taking a break from invoicing and I decided to pop over the the meteogram for giggles.
> 
> About crapped when I saw the spike, until I realized it spiked at .03 for precip.
> 
> Even at a 20:1, that's only .6
> 
> Used to the numbers on the left NOT having a "0" to the right of the decimal.


I know, right?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1746057 said:


> I hate Gators, I won't run them.
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> I think it's a love / hate. Even pop over to LawnSite and read for hours, and you'll see the same thing.
> 
> Bdazzle loves them, I hate them, and we're both running Exmark X series.
> 
> Difference is he has 52", I have 60".


I had them on my 60" I didn't care for them. They bent easy I thought.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1746060 said:


> I can see a couple-3 trucks but 7? I mean they are 2 miles back people slow down for the first couple then speed up again.


It's not that they want to but there are standards for number size/type of trucks and feet of advanced warning based on road type, speed, size, number of lanes. Some of it really does not make sense but that;s that the feds and osha want.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1746059 said:


> How many do you need? Lets just say I have several dozen. They are one of the most popular. Straight cash homie.


I have 7 doallars in green.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1746059 said:


> How many do you need? Lets just say I have several dozen. They are one of the most popular. Straight cash homie.


Do they still make the peanut butter ones and the ginger bread things?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1746056 said:


> Come work with me this spring on vicksburg and you'll wish you had that kind of protection.


Parking lots aren't much better sometimes. I think the direction Quality was going I do agree with. The part about a crew cab loaded with guys and several trucks doing nothing is typical Mpls. And when a truck hides in the corner at the plant until 3:00 knowing that if they're not loaded by then it will be too late so they go home is what ticks me off. I can lay more mix by myself going from truck to shovel to lute to roller and back to the truck again than most of these crews can with 6-7 guys. That picture of St. paul with about a 1.5 ton Hot box is a joke. Our guys would empty that in less than a half hour... easy. Working on highways or busy roads is risky but having seven trucks lined up isn't going to fix the idiots that aren't paying attention. I'm sure you guys are way better in Plymouth but holy cow the city I live in is a joke. The paving crew actually gets something done but the patch crews are embarrassing.


----------



## banonea

I have a question, who dose a person get a hold of about plowing cell towers in my area? Never looked at doing them in the past but they sound like easy money.also what kinda price do you charge for them. ...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1746071 said:


> Do they still make the peanut butter ones and the ginger bread things?


We have the peanut butter ones and my favorite the peanut butter on the cookie and covered in chocolate. I think they are called tag alongs.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I wonder if I drag this invoicing out enough, if I'll hit 7,000 posts tonight????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1746075 said:


> I have a question, who dose a person get a hold of about plowing cell towers in my area? Never looked at doing them in the past but they sound like easy money.also what kinda price do you charge for them. ...


I would think a PM to Camden would be the first step I would take if I was going to actively search them out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Are the lemon ones like last year? Just an oversized lemon flavored communion wafer? Or are they back to being the good lemon cookies??


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1746083 said:


> Are the lemon ones like last year? Just an oversized lemon flavored communion wafer? Or are they back to being the good lemon cookies??


Not sure if we got any of those in our batch to sell. I'll report later. Thumbs Up I like your description though.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS, is there any chance of catching the Canucks post count by the opening ceremony's?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1746007 said:


> Basket is way to small fills up right away. It will take you three times longer with a basket compared to a bagger. I know you can get some baggers for them but I am not a fan of them being out in front of me.


If you have any fan skills you can mount a dump baggee on the back. There's a guy on lawn site doing it for many years on the Deere standers


----------



## SSS Inc.

Anyone ever watch Panic Button on Tru. Pretty funny, these girls are freaking out.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1746076 said:


> We have the peanut butter ones and my favorite the peanut butter on the cookie and covered in chocolate. I think they are called tag alongs.


Tagalongs are the best


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1746073 said:


> Parking lots aren't much better sometimes. I think the direction Quality was going I do agree with. The part about a crew cab loaded with guys and several trucks doing nothing is typical Mpls. And when a truck hides in the corner at the plant until 3:00 knowing that if they're not loaded by then it will be too late so they go home is what ticks me off. I can lay more mix by myself going from truck to shovel to lute to roller and back to the truck again than most of these crews can with 6-7 guys. That picture of St. paul with about a 1.5 ton Hot box is a joke. Our guys would empty that in less than a half hour... easy. Working on highways or busy roads is risky but having seven trucks lined up isn't going to fix the idiots that aren't paying attention. I'm sure you guys are way better in Plymouth but holy cow the city I live in is a joke. The paving crew actually gets something done but the patch crews are embarrassing.


I agree. The general public is clueless sometimes and is just not even paying attention. I also agree that 7 may be excessive but;s an osha/ntsb rule. Like I said based on road sixe, speed, work being done, etc.. I think that there could be a better way by yes bringing hose trucks out and parking them, then using the man power in them. (unless it;s a moving operation such as sweeping or patching). 
I have seen that too and a certain county you and I live in is guilty of it too. I hate seeing my dollars pissed away like that.
The hot boxes are a joke. Even the 5 ton we can carry on our singles in the patch kings are a joke early in the spring on a bad year. I know several times in years past we barely make it 100 yards doing the full width of a street and we are out. It really sucks when we need to "milk it" in the spring when we have to get mix from STP.( We send a tandom and then bucket loaded it out of that into the patcher's because they don't fit at STP.

We usually run 4 man crews patching, sometimes more but that is typical. When we pave it's all hands on deck for that. All 12 of us.
We do our best every time we are out and at times I know it looks like we are slacking but people have to understand that given the time of day we are unable to do any ore


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1746088 said:


> SSS, is there any chance of catching the Canucks post count by the opening ceremony's?


That was my thought back about a month ago. I think that will be about 1,000 a day which is doable I suppose. Definitely need to wrap that up before the closing ceremonies. I figured we could all jump over there to let them know when we beat them on here and in the olympics.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1746090 said:


> Anyone ever watch Panic Button on Tru. Pretty funny, these girls are freaking out.


Watching bath crashers on DIY


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Had a customer that owes me for October, November, December and January.

Just sending out the invoice for February and I've put in notice if the account isn't paid in full by March 1, we are done servicing the property.

It's probably my best paying property if you broke it down per sq ft., but it's the worst, seeing as I haven't been paid for going on 5 months.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1746099 said:


> Had a customer that owes me for October, November, December and January.
> 
> Just sending out the invoice for February and I've put in notice if the account isn't paid in full by March 1, we are done servicing the property.
> 
> It's probably my best paying property if you broke it down per sq ft., but it's the worst, seeing as I haven't been paid for going on 5 months.


You're not alone... I still have some customers that owe from Fall... trying to get them all reigned in...


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1746094 said:


> That was my thought back about a month ago. I think that will be about 1,000 a day which is doable I suppose. Definitely need to wrap that up before the closing ceremonies. I figured we could all jump over there to let them know when we beat them on here and in the olympics.


 Thursday!!!...


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1746102 said:


> Thursday!!!...


Hey how's your small claims thing going?


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1746094 said:


> That was my thought back about a month ago. I think that will be about 1,000 a day which is doable I suppose. Definitely need to wrap that up before the closing ceremonies. I figured we could all jump over there to let them know when we beat them on here and in the olympics.


Working on it


----------



## CityGuy

If I remember right at one point last night we were 3700 and change behind. But that was like 5 pages ago now.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1746104 said:


> Hey how's your small claims thing going?


Go to court March 10th I'm hoping she just sends me the money but who knows, I hate court.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1746093 said:


> I agree. The general public is clueless sometimes and is just not even paying attention. I also agree that 7 may be excessive but;s an osha/ntsb rule. Like I said based on road sixe, speed, work being done, etc.. I think that there could be a better way by yes bringing hose trucks out and parking them, then using the man power in them. (unless it;s a moving operation such as sweeping or patching).
> I have seen that too and a certain county you and I live in is guilty of it too. I hate seeing my dollars pissed away like that.
> The hot boxes are a joke. Even the 5 ton we can carry on our singles in the patch kings are a joke early in the spring on a bad year. I know several times in years past we barely make it 100 yards doing the full width of a street and we are out. It really sucks when we need to "milk it" in the spring when we have to get mix from STP.( We send a tandom and then bucket loaded it out of that into the patcher's because they don't fit at STP.
> 
> We usually run 4 man crews patching, sometimes more but that is typical. When we pave it's all hands on deck for that. All 12 of us.
> We do our best every time we are out and at times I know it looks like we are slacking but people have to understand that given the time of day we are unable to do any ore


You guys clearly are running more efficient than my town. Even when I was a kid I question why they had so many people patching. I've counted up to 12 working off a single axle load. I'm talking low use side streets so no real traffic control needed. Two shovelers, two lute guys, one roller guy and seven others including a driver in the dump with passenger and five in a crew cab.


----------



## CityGuy

Where is Snowguy when you need him?


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1746109 said:


> Go to court March 10th I'm hoping she just sends me the money but who knows, I hate court.


Good luck! Hope it works out!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1746102 said:


> Thursday!!!...


Thursday I'll be at the wild. I could do play by play on here. That would be good for a couple hundo.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1746113 said:


> Good luck! Hope it works out!


Me too, I'm hoping the can restore my faith in the judicial system.


----------



## cbservicesllc

3K Left!!!!!! USA, USA, USA!


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1746114 said:


> Thursday I'll be at the wild. I could do play by play on here. That would be good for a couple hundo.


I am going tomorrow!


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1746110 said:


> You guys clearly are running more efficient than my town. Even when I was a kid I question why they had so many people patching. I've counted up to 12 working off a single axle load. I'm talking low use side streets so no real traffic control needed. Two shovelers, two lute guys, one roller guy and seven others including a driver in the dump with passenger and five in a crew cab.


Yeah thats a waste of man power. We have run 7 on a crew but it has to be bad to do that.
1 using a back pack blower cleaning the holes out
1 Driver
2 shovelers
2 lute men
1 roller


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1746114 said:


> Thursday I'll be at the wild. I could do play by play on here. That would be good for a couple hundo.


Bring it on.

Plus you may catch quality but don't tell him.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1746118 said:


> I am going tomorrow!


Alright, you're doing play by play tomorrow I'll be on for Thursday.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1746115 said:


> Me too, I'm hoping the can restore my faith in the judicial system.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1746116 said:


> 3K Left!!!!!! USA, USA, USA!


Wow we made 700 some post since yesterday when I looked.

Kicking butts and taking names


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1746119 said:


> Yeah thats a waste of man power. We have run 7 on a crew but it has to be bad to do that.
> 1 using a back pack blower cleaning the holes out
> 1 Driver
> 2 shovelers
> 2 lute men
> 1 roller


Oh, I didn't even include the prep crew. Usually 3 guys with a compressor followed by 2 or 3 people applying tack with "whisk" brooms. No lie, they use the tiny little 9" brooms on their hands and knees or bent over, applicators choice. Its a custom in MPLS from them to tape newspapers around their legs like goalie pads so they don't ruin their pants. It like a third world country.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1746123 said:


> Wow we made 700 some post since yesterday when I looked.
> 
> Kicking butts and taking names


We're comin', We're comin'!


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1746121 said:


> Alright, you're doing play by play tomorrow I'll be on for Thursday.


I don't think that will happen. Have on the glass tickets that means free beer and food!


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1746127 said:


> Oh, I didn't even include the prep crew. Usually 3 guys with a compressor followed by 2 or 3 people applying tack with "whisk" brooms. No lie, they use the tiny little 9" brooms on their hands and knees or bent over, applicators choice. Its a custom in MPLS from them to tape newspapers around their legs like goalie pads so they don't ruin their pants. It like a third world country.


It is starting to sound like you are making this up!


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1746127 said:


> Oh, I didn't even include the prep crew. Usually 3 guys with a compressor followed by 2 or 3 people applying tack with "whisk" brooms. No lie, they use the tiny little 9" brooms on their hands and knees or bent over, applicators choice. Its a custom in MPLS from them to tape newspapers around their legs like goalie pads so they don't ruin their pants. It like a third world country.


I'd have to see it to believe it.  We usually don;t tack in the spring unless its a utility patch. Not sure why?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1746130 said:


> It is starting to sound like you are making this up!


Yea right. It's government.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1746127 said:


> Oh, I didn't even include the prep crew. Usually 3 guys with a compressor followed by 2 or 3 people applying tack with "whisk" brooms. No lie, they use the tiny little 9" brooms on their hands and knees or bent over, applicators choice. Its a custom in MPLS from them to tape newspapers around their legs like goalie pads so they don't ruin their pants. It like a third world country.


:laughing:  :laughing:

I'm so glad I don't live in that City...


----------



## CityGuy

Anybody here have a power paint sprayer, or roller? Good or bad reviews? Looking at getting one with the amount of interior painting the wife wants me to do.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1746132 said:


> Yea right. It's government.


Is that my problem?? I used to have a bunch of government employees?


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1746135 said:


> Anybody here have a power paint sprayer, or roller? Good or bad reviews? Looking at getting one with the amount of interior painting the wife wants me to do.


Wagner's are what I hear is the way to go.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1746131 said:


> I'd have to see it to believe it.  We usually don;t tack in the spring unless its a utility patch. Not sure why?


No I'm not making this up. If its real wet and EARLY tack won't do anything to help bond the patch. Minneapolis doesn't do their major patching until late April so the tack will work. Plus in Mpls these temporary little patches are considered permanent repairs and they can last a long time if the holes are dry and get tacked properly which they in fact do.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1746137 said:


> Is that my problem?? I used to have a bunch of government employees?


It's a whole different mind set between government and private sector.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1746138 said:


> Wagner's are what I hear is the way to go.


Sprayer or roller?


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1746140 said:


> No I'm not making this up. If its real wet and EARLY tack won't do anything to help bond the patch. Minneapolis doesn't do their major patching until late April so the tack will work. Plus in Mpls these temporary little patches are considered permanent repairs and they can last a long time if the holes are dry and get tacked properly which they in fact do.


So they are doing a good job just using twice as much man power as they should?


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1746142 said:


> Sprayer or roller?


Sprayer........


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1746135 said:


> Anybody here have a power paint sprayer, or roller? Good or bad reviews? Looking at getting one with the amount of interior painting the wife wants me to do.


Forget the sprayer and get yourself the 18" rollers. When I built our house I painted everything with the huge rollers and it went fast. I can't paint without them now. If she wants everything the same color then spray it.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1746140 said:


> No I'm not making this up. If its real wet and EARLY tack won't do anything to help bond the patch. Minneapolis doesn't do their major patching until late April so the tack will work. Plus in Mpls these temporary little patches are considered permanent repairs and they can last a long time if the holes are dry and get tacked properly which they in fact do.


I don;t doubt you. I just find the news paper part on their hands and knees funny. We just don;t have the equipment or the man power to tack as we go. Plus we have to be gearing up for milling and over laying soon their after.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1746144 said:


> Sprayer........


Cool. I will have to look into that further than. Too many choices and the inter web has all kinds of opinions.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1746143 said:


> So they are doing a good job just using twice as much man power as they should?


Yeah they're doing alright for that type of patching but the manpower is way over the top and even with said manpower the production is really slow. End result is good enough for the streets I guess. Just a small example of why my taxes are way too high though. I have always thought they should privatize the repair of the streets and i gaurantee it would cost half of what it does now. They paved my street and I had to pay for it. The portion of my street that I had to pay for I could have done the same area in the middle of a parking lot(nevermind the fact that it was part of a long street....high production) for about half the price.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1746145 said:


> Forget the sprayer and get yourself the 18" rollers. When I built our house I painted everything with the huge rollers and it went fast. I can't paint without them now. If she wants everything the same color then spray it.


Of course that would be too easy. Too many colors across the house. I am going to look at a sprayer and see what I can find I out. I knew that consumer reports I signed up for would come in handy.


----------



## BossPlow614

Green Grass;1746143 said:


> So they are doing a good job just using twice as much man power as they should?


It's the same with lawn maintenance. They practically have an unlimited budget and the money for top notch equipment, yet the work they do looks like garbage compared to what most lawn companies can do, and we get it done 5x faster too! :waving:


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1746150 said:


> Yeah they're doing alright for that type of patching but the manpower is way over the top and even with said manpower the production is really slow. End result is good enough for the streets I guess. Just a small example of why my taxes are way too high though.


Was it them or stp that got air time a few years back for lack of work? We have quotas that we have to meet. At least 10T a day in the spring with 7 man crew and 5 with a 4 man.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1746153 said:


> Was it them or stp that got air time a few years back for lack of work? We have quotas that we have to meet. At least 10T a day in the spring with 7 man crew and 5 with a 4 man.


It was St. Paul. The people were always at Holiday or SA. 
Just for some reference. Skin patching(surface patches and holes) for us.... 4 guys can do 12+ tons including cleaning and tacking. If we were milling small spots all over the place same crew could do 25-30 tons including milling and cleaning the locations.

I personally luted 28 tons one day with a Bobcat driver and one roller.


----------



## Drakeslayer

What's a lute? In English please.


----------



## CityGuy

Drakeslayer;1746163 said:


> What's a lute? In English please.


like a rake but for black top


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1746163 said:


> What's a lute? In English please.


Its a flat rake smooth on both sides or with tines on one side smooth on the other.


----------



## CityGuy

Drakeslayer;1746163 said:


> What's a lute? In English please.


Here's a pic.

Rake on one side, flat on the other.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1746163 said:


> What's a lute? In English please.


Like a landscape rake kinda


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1746161 said:


> It was St. Paul. The people were always at Holiday or SA.
> Just for some reference. Skin patching(surface patches and holes) for us.... 4 guys can do 12+ tons including cleaning and tacking. If we were milling small spots all over the place same crew could do 25-30 tons including milling and cleaning the locations.
> 
> I personally luted 28 tons one day with a Bobcat driver and one roller.


I know we can do better than we do but we have to have the right guys together and we have to be in the right mind set to get after it. It's a little more challenging with the I don;t care attitude some have and breaks/lunch.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1746167 said:


> Here's a pic.
> 
> Rake on one side, flat on the other.


I use those for spreading black dirt.


----------



## CityGuy

32 pages since 1201am sunday morning.

Not to shabby


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1746172 said:


> I use those for spreading black dirt.


Seen that and rock and ballfields.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1746172 said:


> I use those for spreading black dirt.


Same here...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1746171 said:


> I know we can do better than we do but we have to have the right guys together and we have to be in the right mind set to get after it. It's a little more challenging with the I don;t care attitude some have and breaks/lunch.


Makes sense... government vs private... Government you'll PROBABLY have more people there collecting a paycheck...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1746171 said:


> I know we can do better than we do but we have to have the right guys together and we have to be in the right mind set to get after it. It's a little more challenging with the I don;t care attitude some have and breaks/lunch.


That type of patching can drag on sometimes but four guys ought to easily get 10 tons off. I know the motivation for our guys to do more is much greater. We have deadlines, other jobs for tomorrow etc. etc. When we make money they make money.  I often think that city crews need some motivation to want to do things as fast as possible. I'm programed to work that way everyday and couldn't function and other way.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1746180 said:


> Makes sense... government vs private... Government you'll PROBABLY have more people there collecting a paycheck...


So very true.

I am still getting used to the slower pace.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1746181 said:


> That type of patching can drag on sometimes but four guys ought to easily get 10 tons off. I know the motivation for our guys to do more is much greater. We have deadlines, other jobs for tomorrow etc. etc. When we make money they make money. I often think that city crews need some motivation to want to do things as fast as possible. I'm programed to work that way everyday and couldn't function and other way.


Its a lot different. I was like you go. GO, GO.

You would get use to it. It just takes time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sounds like my guys got my tractor back together, they're on their way back with it.

I suppose that means I should get to bed, much snow to push back now tomorrow.

Probably put off the landfill in Rosemount until Wednesday. I can leave before the sun is up to drive down there since the wife can get the kids on the bus that day.

Y'all have a good night!


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1746172 said:


> I use those for spreading black dirt.


Our guys use it to see if the foam fills work. The foams always win.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;1746189 said:


> Our guys use it to see if the foam fills work. The foams always win.


I would imagine.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;1746189 said:


> Our guys use it to see if the foam fills work. The foams always win.


The who in the what now?


----------



## Drakeslayer

cbservicesllc;1746199 said:


> The who in the what now?


The lute in the rubber:laughing:


----------



## Drakeslayer

Rusty got a DWI. Not good if your a traffic reporter.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;1746202 said:


> The lute in the rubber:laughing:


Ohhhhhhh... wow... guess I need to go to bed...



Drakeslayer;1746204 said:


> Rusty got a DWI. Not good if your a traffic reporter.


Whoops!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;1746204 said:


> Rusty got a DWI. Not good if your a traffic reporter.


Bummer. They fired everyone from the morning crew now he was all that was left


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Where did everyone go after 1? Seems like there's posts all night long. Or did the Canadians kidnap you?


----------



## SnowGuy73

0, overcast, calm

06:43


----------



## TKLAWN

Kelsey is looking epically delicious today!


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1746304 said:


> Kelsey is looking epically delicious today!


I wish that shirt was cut just a tad lower


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

There were people up til 1?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

And they still are in bed


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Guess so. Got a couple more invoices to print off which I forgot about, then I decided I'm going to head to Rosemount today and get that last landfill.

Then I'll hop in the tractor and move..... move...... move snow piles.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1746367 said:


> Guess so. Got a couple more invoices to print off which I forgot about, then I decided I'm going to head to Rosemount today and get that last landfill.
> 
> Then I'll hop in the tractor and move..... move...... move snow piles.


I was in rosemount yesterday


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1746370 said:


> I was in rosemount yesterday


My city borders Rosemont. Lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1746373 said:


> My city borders Rosemont. Lol


I was going to knock on your door Saturday night when we came up 52 from Hastings after TI, but I didn't want to drive around all night looking for a plow truck.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1746375 said:


> I was going to knock on your door Saturday night when we came up 52 from Hastings after TI, but I didn't want to drive around all night looking for a plow truck.


I'm about a mile off the freeway and about a mile or so south of 494


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1746377 said:


> I'm about a mile off the freeway and about a mile or so south of 494


No wonder you're always at Gertens.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1746373 said:


> My city borders Rosemont. Lol


I was through there too. It stunk like a propane leak. Gave us head aches


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1746383 said:


> I was through there too. It stunk like a propane leak. Gave us head aches


Must have been by the refinery?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Man I hate hauling, stacking, moving loaders bobcats dump trucks trailers or anything else around mpls. Just had a lady nose dive into about a four foot tall pile of fluff I strategicly placed in order to block the spot. She then wanted to know where a spot was to park she has things to do. I told her that's not my problem. She left and so did I to go direct a truck. Well guess who came back. This time she is one stall over on a bigger pile. If she wasn't cute I would have buried her car but I have a feeling she's stuck anyway.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1746408 said:


> Man I hate hauling, stacking, moving loaders bobcats dump trucks trailers or anything else around mpls. Just had a lady nose dive into about a four foot tall pile of fluff I strategicly placed in order to block the spot. She then wanted to know where a spot was to park she has things to do. I told her that's not my problem. She left and so did I to go direct a truck. Well guess who came back. This time she is one stall over on a bigger pile. If she wasn't cute I would have buried her car but I have a feeling she's stuck anyway.


She may be cute but sounds like bi##h


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1746413 said:


> She may be cute but sounds like bi##h


She said she hopes I have a really nice day. She accentuated the word really.


----------



## SSS Inc.

People are really starting to glare at me for blocking about six spots as I sit here waiting for trucks. Someone has probably already parked on one of our trailers.


----------



## SSS Inc.

The owner wants us to pave this place in the spring. I think the price just doubled.


----------



## Ranger620

Man you guys been busy. I had enough time here and there to keep up. I have fallen for lawns trap. Every thing I touch seems to break. I got thru that last storm minus 4 pieces of equipment. Wast fun and I didn't get any complaints but man that plain old sucked. Broke my tractor. Snapped the loader frame bolts and really messed stuff up. Scharbers have been working on it for 4 straight days now. I new better. 
Hamel. If your going to buy a sprayer just go to menards and get a wagner. It will work just fine for what you are doing. After spraying you should back roll everything so you still end up rolling. Like sss said if theres lots to do grab an 18" or if you you wanna hang with those commercial guys grab the 24" you get a lot done fast. I always spray my ceilings and roll the walls. back rolling is the key. keeps things smooth and looking uniform.
I'm off to Lacrosse for the rest of the week for the boat show then next week is the Duluth boat show so I'll be busy. Hope the guys can handle the push backs. Only way I'm coming back is if it snows. planning on leaving tomorrow morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm so glad I bailed on my downtown Minneapolis stuff.

If I could get some more "end of the list stuff" lined up, I'm going to bail on on my St. Paul stuff as well. Keep my guys local.

Already bailed on my **** Rapids stuff.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1746431 said:


> I'm so glad I bailed on my downtown Minneapolis stuff.
> 
> If I could get some more "end of the list stuff" lined up, I'm going to bail on on my St. Paul stuff as well. Keep my guys local.
> 
> Already bailed on my **** Rapids stuff.


I wish all I had was end of the list stuff, makes plowing enjoyable again


----------



## qualitycut

Well thinking a target run today and maybe grocery store


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Thought I was going to have a quick trip to Rosemont and come back.

So far I've had 2 more foreclosure properties added today from a different bank, a salt request, 2 mailboxes that need to be cleared because the post office won't deliver mail.

This is all just since an hour ago. Gonna have to call someone in shortly.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1746447 said:


> Thought I was going to have a quick trip to Rosemont and come back.
> 
> So far I've had 2 more foreclosure properties added today from a different bank, a salt request, 2 mailboxes that need to be cleared because the post office won't deliver mail.
> 
> This is all just since an hour ago. Gonna have to call someone in shortly.


How big is the landfill? Is it on 46?


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1746431 said:


> I'm so glad I bailed on my downtown Minneapolis stuff.
> 
> If I could get some more "end of the list stuff" lined up, I'm going to bail on on my St. Paul stuff as well. Keep my guys local.
> 
> Already bailed on my **** Rapids stuff.


Is this all stuff you bailed on recently?


----------



## CleanCutL&S

Just had a Lady call looking to have a drive cleared that has 24 to 30" of snow, told her wold be around $200, she said she could pay $50. I told her even $200 was a good price and good luck


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1746451 said:


> How big is the landfill? Is it on 46?


It's technically in Hampton. Don't know the road off the top of my head.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1746465 said:


> Is this all stuff you bailed on recently?


Dumped my Minneapolis stuff before this season.

Dumped 1/2 of the **** Rapids accounts that were only snow before the season. The other 1/2 are done at the end of the snow season.

Now I'm wrestling with how much do I move out of St. Paul / WBL.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CleanCutL&S;1746467 said:


> Just had a Lady call looking to have a drive cleared that has 24 to 30" of snow, told her wold be around $200, she said she could pay $50. I told her even $200 was a good price and good luck


Is it on my way to Rosemont??


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1746425 said:


> The owner wants us to pave this place in the spring. I think the price just doubled.


I love PITA fees


----------



## cbservicesllc

CleanCutL&S;1746467 said:


> Just had a Lady call looking to have a drive cleared that has 24 to 30" of snow, told her wold be around $200, she said she could pay $50. I told her even $200 was a good price and good luck


Geez that's nuts


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1746403 said:


> Must have been by the refinery?


I really don't know where anything is up there, but that sure can't be healthy to have that in the air. People grumble and whine about pigs and cow crap smelling. At least it doesn't give you a dang headache and its natural


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CleanCutL&S;1746467 said:


> Just had a Lady call looking to have a drive cleared that has 24 to 30" of snow, told her wold be around $200, she said she could pay $50. I told her even $200 was a good price and good luck


I'm sure she'll find someone for that price. There's a guy who plows for 8 per drive per time. No shovel just plow. Doesn't fix stuff either. Tells people up front.


----------



## wintergreen82

GFS increasing snow for this weekend from north metro thru Iowa. Wouldn't be surprised to see 3-4" plus gusty winds on the backside. sat mid day thru sunday morning.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

wintergreen82;1746498 said:


> GFS increasing snow for this weekend from north metro thru Iowa. Wouldn't be surprised to see 3-4" plus gusty winds on the backside. sat mid day thru sunday morning.


Perfect. Love getting stuff done then having to drive all over checking crap again and again


----------



## CleanCutL&S

CleanCutL&S;1746467 said:


> Just had a Lady call looking to have a drive cleared that has 24 to 30" of snow, told her wold be around $200, she said she could pay $50. I told her even $200 was a good price and good luck


I should have told her to use Plowz, I didn't see anything on there about amount of snow, just driveway length. Heck she may get it done half her budget.


----------



## SSS Inc.

wintergreen82;1746498 said:


> GFS increasing snow for this weekend from north metro thru Iowa. Wouldn't be surprised to see 3-4" plus gusty winds on the backside. sat mid day thru sunday morning.


Its about a whole state North of where it was at this time yesterday. I'd like to see more than two runs before I get too excited but I like it. By tonight the NAM should be out far enough to see was it shows. The last euro I looked at it was in s. Iowa and points south.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1746537 said:


> Its about a whole state North of where it was at this time yesterday. I'd like to see more than two runs before I get too excited but I like it. By tonight the NAM should be out far enough to see was it shows. The last euro I looked at it was in s. Iowa and points south.


NAM (where it's at) is pretty far south as well.

It would have to make a sizeable jump as well.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Anyone know of anywhere to rent a blower for a skid? Guessing most places want you to buy it...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You southern guys don't have any snow compared to my place.

I'd be getting the mowers ready if I was down here....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1746553 said:


> Anyone know of anywhere to rent a blower for a skid? Guessing most places want you to buy it...


I would try Laño. United Rental. Broadway Rental.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I guess there is a bit of snow to plow.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1746408 said:


> Man I hate hauling, stacking, moving loaders bobcats dump trucks trailers or anything else around mpls. Just had a lady nose dive into about a four foot tall pile of fluff I strategicly placed in order to block the spot. She then wanted to know where a spot was to park she has things to do. I told her that's not my problem. She left and so did I to go direct a truck. Well guess who came back. This time she is one stall over on a bigger pile. If she wasn't cute I would have buried her car but I have a feeling she's stuck anyway.


I hear that. Uptown is a complete mess. I dread going over there at this point.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1746551 said:


> NAM (where it's at) is pretty far south as well.
> 
> It would have to make a sizeable jump as well.


He's talking Saturday. NAM isn't out that far yet. Unless I've been missing something all these years everything I have only goes out 84 hours.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1746575 said:


> He's talking Saturday. NAM isn't out that far yet. Unless I've been missing something all these years everything I have only goes out 84 hours.


I know. But where the moisture is at, at the 84 hour mark, it's so far south with with an eastward trend, that it would have to do a substantial jump.

The GFS has always had moisture a bit farther north than the NAM.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1746569 said:


> I hear that. Uptown is a complete mess. I dread going over there at this point.


Unfortunately that's who usually who wants us to haul snow. I can't believe the city hasn't issued a one side of the street parking ban yet. Not sure how Fire Trucks, garbage trucks, my trucks etc. get down these roads.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1746577 said:


> I know. But where the moisture is at, at the 84 hour mark, it's so far south with with an eastward trend, that it would have to do a substantial jump.
> 
> The GFS has always had moisture a bit farther north than the NAM.


Ok Paul Douglas.  I'm gonna wait until tonight. The GFS took the same huge jump since yesterday so not sure what to expect now.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Weird seeing Davey tree trucks down here.


----------



## TKLAWN

cbservicesllc;1746553 said:


> Anyone know of anywhere to rent a blower for a skid? Guessing most places want you to buy it...


Farm Rite in Dassel does.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If I wasn't sitting on top of a landfill, it'd be a nice place to have a house.


----------



## OC&D

I had a salad about an hour ago. I just used the bathroom and removed what I'm hoping was feta cheese from my beard. Damn I'm classy.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1746578 said:


> Unfortunately that's who usually who wants us to haul snow. I can't believe the city hasn't issued a one side of the street parking ban yet. Not sure how Fire Trucks, garbage trucks, my trucks etc. get down these roads.


No doubt. It's tough just driving through with a pickup and a plow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1746560 said:


> I would try Laño. United Rental. Broadway Rental.


Thanks, I checked the websites and none listed them... Lano has them, then I went up to the shop to see if the skid I rented for the season had a 7 or 14 pin... Turns out I have no pin... Back to the drawing board... boy do I feel like a tard...


----------



## djagusch

cbservicesllc;1746601 said:


> Thanks, I checked the websites and none listed them... Lano has them, then I went up to the shop to see if the skid I rented for the season had a 7 or 14 pin... Turns out I have no pin... Back to the drawing board... boy do I feel like a tard...


How long do you need one?


----------



## andersman02

Anyone looking for a skid sprayer?

We have 2 we are getting rid of, getting bigger systems. There 250gallon, electric reels, 200-250' hose, decent condition. We have used them since 2001, it good condition. PM me if you want some details, I think we are looking for $500-1000 each but are open to negotiations or trades for industry stuff.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

cbservicesllc;1746553 said:


> Anyone know of anywhere to rent a blower for a skid? Guessing most places want you to buy it...


Got a SB200 (bobcat) 72 inch high flow in Minnetonka. If your interested.
(not to far from you) I'd rent it if your nice to it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dahl is jumping on the GFS... "Couple of inches Friday into Saturday."


----------



## andersman02

Also, a guy that did mowing for us is possibly looking for new work as we may not use him this year. Real hard knock guy, is older, built most ALOT of the new housing foundations in farmington and lakeville. Extremely hard worker and rarely misses a day. To be honest we are looking for someone younger to take over the maintenance side of things for us, he just doesnt really have the "love" you need for it.

Let me know I can give him your # or if you want to give me a call I can give you more info on him. I think he would fit in well for some of you paving or construction guys.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

cbservicesllc;1746601 said:


> Thanks, I checked the websites and none listed them... Lano has them, then I went up to the shop to see if the skid I rented for the season had a 7 or 14 pin... Turns out I have no pin... Back to the drawing board... boy do I feel like a tard...


If you need the whole kit and kabootle. I have my S300 with the sb200
We can chat.


----------



## BossPlow614

Sent a pm your way anders


----------



## Greenery

MNPLOWCO;1746608 said:


> Got a SB200 (bobcat) 72 inch high flow in Minnetonka. If your interested.
> (not to far from you) I'd rent it if your nice to it.


How do the blowers handle all the early snows that have turned to ice chunks?


----------



## banonea

For those looking for salt, Pozak trucking in Wionna has it for $100.00/ton/yard. there # is 507-454-1741. Call first to make sure they have some in stock. they found a supplier that has a big stockpile of it he wants to get rid of. not sure how much he has but worth calling. I think he delivers but not sure about the cities. wionna is right on the Mississippi river about 35 miles east of Rochester for those that don't know ware it is


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I can SEE why one would like to shop at Gertens.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Greenery;1746623 said:


> How do the blowers handle all the early snows that have turned to ice chunks?


It works well....just depends on how much stress you want on the blower.
So far I have gotten through everything that has been packed from the first snowfall this year. Granted it takes time in the icy stuff. And you don't want to ruin the blower. But at least this model (like most newer model) does not have shear pins. Just a pressure regulator that won't let the auger spin if there is too much resistance. I've been through 12ft piles of pack. Just working my way down top to bottom. But it will blow the hard stuff 20ft+ back. So better than a bucket. 35-40ft. on powder. A good bucket operator can move a lot but it still does not get it "out of the way" fully.


----------



## Greenery

MNPLOWCO;1746632 said:


> It works well....just depends on how much stress you want on the blower.
> So far I have gotten through everything that has been packed from the first snowfall this year. Granted it takes time in the icy stuff. And you don't want to ruin the blower. But at least this model (like most newer model) does not have shear pins. Just a pressure regulator that won't let the auger spin if there is too much resistance. I've been through 12ft piles of pack. Just working my way down top to bottom. But it will blow the hard stuff 20ft+ back. So better than a bucket. 35-40ft. on powder. A good bucket operator can move a lot but it still does not get it "out of the way" fully.


Thanks good to know.

So it sounds like the ice is where you need to be careful so things don't get bent up.


----------



## tacovic

What do you guys use for keeping track of hours your employees work? Aside from punching in and out on a clock. I need an easier, more productive way of keeping track of hours.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

tacovic;1746650 said:


> What do you guys use for keeping track of hours your employees work? Aside from punching in and out on a clock. I need an easier, more productive way of keeping track of hours.


They text me when they start, text when they stop.


----------



## djagusch

tacovic;1746650 said:


> What do you guys use for keeping track of hours your employees work? Aside from punching in and out on a clock. I need an easier, more productive way of keeping track of hours.


Mostly on route sheets when they are turned in. Lets me know daily what they worked and what they billed.

I do have ss operators that show up on site and take off and do their thing. They text me when they start and stop.

Thats how it's done now. Looking into service auto pilot, hindsite, real green to make my mess simpler also.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1746629 said:


> I can SEE why one would like to shop at Gertens.


Why's that? Must have went into the retail building


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;1746605 said:


> How long do you need one?





MNPLOWCO;1746608 said:


> Got a SB200 (bobcat) 72 inch high flow in Minnetonka. If your interested.
> (not to far from you) I'd rent it if your nice to it.





MNPLOWCO;1746613 said:


> If you need the whole kit and kabootle. I have my S300 with the sb200
> We can chat.


I'll send you guys some PM's... I really appreciate the feedback and willingness to rent... I have a skid and bucket of course, but I feel like a blower will be more effective at this point... Looking at a couple days next week when I can get it lined up...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1746658 said:


> Why's that? Must have went into the retail building


There were a couple of gals running the cash registers that would shop at SSS's Target.


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;1746654 said:


> Mostly on route sheets when they are turned in. Lets me know daily what they worked and what they billed.
> 
> I do have ss operators that show up on site and take off and do their thing. They text me when they start and stop.
> 
> Thats how it's done now. Looking into service auto pilot, hindsite, real green to make my mess simpler also.


I use SAP for my guys and subs... makes it easy for the most part, at least everything is tracked...


----------



## qualitycut

Man I love target


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1746663 said:


> There were a couple of gals running the cash registers that would shop at SSS's Target.


I think they are all here at my target.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1746673 said:


> I think they are all here at my target.


We have all old bags at ours. And don't even ask about the Walmart ones


----------



## MNPLOWCO

cbservicesllc;1746661 said:


> I'll send you guys some PM's... I really appreciate the feedback and willingness to rent... I have a skid and bucket of course, but I feel like a blower will be more effective at this point... Looking at a couple days next week when I can get it lined up...


Cool, let me know.
MNPLOWCO


----------



## CleanCutL&S

Canadians not allowed to buy car/trucks from US dealers, because they are cheaper here. ussmileyflag


----------



## OC&D

CleanCutL&S;1746704 said:


> Canadians not allowed to buy car/trucks from US dealers, because they are cheaper here. ussmileyflag


They're cheaper because the US$ has gone down the toilet. It used to be that with the exchange rate, it actually made you think seriously about going to Canada to buy a truck....that's all changed now.


----------



## skorum03

OC&D;1746715 said:


> They're cheaper because the US$ has gone down the toilet. It used to be that with the exchange rate, it actually made you think seriously about going to Canada to buy a truck....that's all changed now.


Its true. The dollar doesn't have the value that it should. I played juniors in fort frances and all the canadians would complain to me about cheap everything in America was... Which was mostly gas, booze and chew haha


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;1746738 said:


> Its true. The dollar doesn't have the value that it should. I played juniors in fort frances and all the canadians would complain to me about cheap everything in America was... Which was mostly gas, booze and chew haha


I know there was a lot of people from england coming over here to buy clothing because for every 3 items they bought they got one free or something along that order when you figure their money and ours.


----------



## ryde307

Just got home from Phoenix and Las Vegas. Glad to see you made it past 2000 pages. Vegas wasn't nice to me so I'm home cheering for more snow. It looks like it's supposed to stay clear for awhile though.


----------



## unit28

nice little storm tonight


----------



## unit28

ryde307;1746793 said:


> Just got home from Phoenix and Las Vegas. Glad to see you made it past 2000 pages. Vegas wasn't nice to me so I'm home cheering for more snow. It looks like it's supposed to stay clear for awhile though.


high pressure system over the northern tier has it squashed.
Sat looks like the same for the most part, unless the high pressure lets up.

But, with the forecast calling for bitter cold temps through the extended into next week, the high pressure will likely keep everything flat topped again through the weekend.

NWS graphic says 10 degrees for FRi./?
I wonder if 10* is going to feel good or not?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Nice to see light sky even for 6 pm.

Spring is right around the corner. 30 days and it's light out at 7 at night.


----------



## unit28

it's dark as heck here....
{under lots of trees}


----------



## skorum03

So was Unit saying no snow for a while?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Looks like KARE 11 reads this thread... they pretty much verbatim copied SSS's post about MPLS streets and parking bans coming so they can clear for fire trucks and garbage trucks... also talked about the City of Plymouth pushing back windrows since the snow is getting so high...


----------



## BossPlow614

Hey, maybe our companies can get some free publicity from them reading the thread!


----------



## unit28

skorum03;1746817 said:


> So was Unit saying no snow for a while?


couple days ago I said Saturday looked sheard out
and the precip looked less than .015 if it did something

other than that Novak also said nothing looked promissing


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1746829 said:


> Looks like KARE 11 reads this thread... they pretty much verbatim copied SSS's post about MPLS streets and parking bans coming so they can clear for fire trucks and garbage trucks... also talked about the City of Plymouth pushing back windrows since the snow is getting so high...


Wouldnt that be funny if they did.


----------



## qualitycut

anyone run a new holland track machine? Bobcat was supposed to come out with a t140 size but havent heard anything, looiking at the c227. Looking at something in the 4.5 ft width range.


----------



## CityGuy

wintergreen82;1746498 said:


> GFS increasing snow for this weekend from north metro thru Iowa. Wouldn't be surprised to see 3-4" plus gusty winds on the backside. sat mid day thru sunday morning.


Why not? I only had a full weekend of stuff to do.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1746553 said:


> Anyone know of anywhere to rent a blower for a skid? Guessing most places want you to buy it...


I think Lano in Loretto does? I know the city has rented stuff there before.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1746879 said:


> Why not? I only had a full weekend of stuff to do.


I wouldn't worry too much, the gfs went back down a bit at noon. I'd wait until tomorrow night before I would cancel the painting party. Thumbs Up


----------



## TKLAWN

Hamelfire;1746881 said:


> I think Lano in Loretto does? I know the city has rented stuff there before.


Lano's doesn't rent blowers.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1746693 said:


> We have all old bags at ours. And don't even ask about the Walmart ones


IF you are reffering to the rochester Walmart I am not sure some of them even have a pulse anymore.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1746829 said:


> Looks like KARE 11 reads this thread... they pretty much verbatim copied SSS's post about MPLS streets and parking bans coming so they can clear for fire trucks and garbage trucks... also talked about the City of Plymouth pushing back windrows since the snow is getting so high...


Yes sir. Love driving sideways down the road.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1746885 said:


> I wouldn't worry too much, the gfs went back down a bit at noon. I'd wait until tomorrow night before I would cancel the painting party. Thumbs Up


Working on that every night this week. Bought a power roller on the way home. Consumer reports rated it number 1 and as you said I had to roll behind anyway. I am hoping to get to the RV show this weekend.

Ceilings are all painted and found a few spots for the contractor to fix.

Maybe we should not have gone with flat ceilings.


----------



## CityGuy

TKLAWN;1746888 said:


> Lano's doesn't rent blowers.


Good to know. I know they have gotten clams and buckets for us at work to rent from them.


----------



## CityGuy

Green is posting photos from ice level on FB. :realmad:


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;1746888 said:


> Lano's doesn't rent blowers.


The one in Anoka does... that's who I called... he had a 7 pin standard and 14 pin high flow... then I figured out my machine has no pins


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1746893 said:


> IF you are reffering to the rochester Walmart I am not sure some of them even have a pulse anymore.


Nope. Owatonna. What were you doing down this way?


----------



## djagusch

cbservicesllc;1746912 said:


> The one in Anoka does... that's who I called... he had a 7 pin standard and 14 pin high flow... then I figured out my machine has no pins


Did you ask how much a 7pin harness was? I think it's under $200 and can be installed quick. I know it's on a rental but pull off afterwards and get $100 on craigslist in the spring.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1746907 said:


> Green is posting photos from ice level on FB. :realmad:


Hope he's behind one of the nets if hes in front row


----------



## TKLAWN

cbservicesllc;1746912 said:


> The one in Anoka does... that's who I called... he had a 7 pin standard and 14 pin high flow... then I figured out my machine has no pins


They must be the only one. I know Shakopee, Loretto and Norwood do not.


----------



## unit28

thinking Novak has a day job....same guy?

David Novak, Ph.D.
Acting Deputy Director; Chief of Development and Training Branch
Weather Prediction Center
Dr. David Novak is the Acting Deputy Director of NOAA/NCEPs Weather Prediction
Center (WPC), and Chief of WPCs Development and Training Branch. WPC is responsible
for providing national weather guidance to support national decision makers,.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1746846 said:


> couple days ago I said Saturday looked sheard out
> and the precip looked less than .015 if it did something
> 
> other than that Novak also said nothing looked promissing


Yes you did, and i've been banking on it since


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1746917 said:


> Nope. Owatonna. What were you doing down this way?


mom lives in rochester.


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;1746920 said:


> Did you ask how much a 7pin harness was? I think it's under $200 and can be installed quick. I know it's on a rental but pull off afterwards and get $100 on craigslist in the spring.


Good to know, I can ask


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;1746923 said:


> They must be the only one. I know Shakopee, Loretto and Norwood do not.


Good to know that as well...


----------



## TKLAWN

Hamelfire;1746907 said:


> Green is posting photos from ice level on FB. :realmad:


He's not the one with the dumb orange hat on they keep showing is he??


----------



## CityGuy

TKLAWN;1746946 said:


> He's not the one with the dumb orange hat on they keep showing is he??


don't know only posting of players so far.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS must be hiding tonight.


----------



## unit28

http://weather.unisys.com/gfs/gfs.php?inv=0&plot=pres&region=us&t=4e


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1746949 said:


> SSS must be hiding tonight.


Nope, putting all the kids to bed. Pretty sure if Green is there with his wife and they are both wearing red wild jerseys I'm pretty sure I just saw him.


----------



## OC&D

unit28;1746924 said:


> thinking Novak has a day job....same guy?
> 
> David Novak, Ph.D.
> Acting Deputy Director; Chief of Development and Training Branch
> Weather Prediction Center
> Dr. David Novak is the Acting Deputy Director of NOAA/NCEPs Weather Prediction
> Center (WPC), and Chief of WPCs Development and Training Branch. WPC is responsible
> for providing national weather guidance to support national decision makers,.......


That's pretty interesting.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1746924 said:


> thinking Novak has a day job....same guy?
> 
> David Novak, Ph.D.
> Acting Deputy Director; Chief of Development and Training Branch
> Weather Prediction Center
> Dr. David Novak is the Acting Deputy Director of NOAA/NCEPs Weather Prediction
> Center (WPC), and Chief of WPCs Development and Training Branch. WPC is responsible
> for providing national weather guidance to support national decision makers,.......


It sounds like it could be him as he often refers to himself as Dr. Novak.

EDIT** So he is more or less moonlighting as a private meteorologist but getting paid by the government? Well heck, my rectangles would be dead on if I worked at NOAA.  No wonder he doesn't ever give his background or credentials.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1746967 said:


> Nope, putting all the kids to bed. Pretty sure if Green is there with his wife and they are both wearing red wild jerseys I'm pretty sure I just saw him.


He is row 1 right behind what was the tampa net.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Isn't that the Novak they always call in on the Weather Channel whenever there's a lot of serious weather breaking out????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.minnesotaforecaster.com/?m=1

Here you go.. A website that breaks down all of the forecasts for the snowfalls.

Seems to be some pretty good discussion by snow/weather geeks.

Novak is there.


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1746946 said:


> He's not the one with the dumb orange hat on they keep showing is he??


No just a red wild jerzey


----------



## cbservicesllc

"Our" Novak is Tom Novak... that's what the weirdo from the mnforecasters videos calls him anyway...


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1746967 said:


> Nope, putting all the kids to bed. Pretty sure if Green is there with his wife and they are both wearing red wild jerseys I'm pretty sure I just saw him.


No wife cusion dad and uncle.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1746977 said:


> He is row 1 right behind what was the tampa net.


Now behind the wild net.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1746986 said:


> No wife cusion dad and uncle.


Oh, well I saw a guy that looks like your picture from when I was lurking on Facebook. You guys need to stop liking all of Jeremy's comments. :laughing:


----------



## Green Grass

I am right above the Y in Sony.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1746985 said:


> "Our" Novak is Tom Novak... that's what the weirdo from the mnforecasters videos calls him anyway...


I didn't think it sounded right but then in one of the videos he was call Dr. Novak.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1746994 said:


> I am right above the Y in Sony.


No comment. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1746992 said:


> Oh, well I saw a guy that looks like your picture from when I was lurking on Facebook. You guys need to stop liking all of Jeremy's comments. :laughing:


What comments??


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1746994 said:


> I am right above the Y in Sony.


Start waving, you're on right now.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1746999 said:


> Start waving, you're on right now.


Busy looking on here


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1746998 said:


> What comments??


On NWS's page. If you want to know who everyone is on here just wait for "Jeremy" to comment and a good 4-5 guys from here usually like it.


----------



## ryde307

cbservicesllc;1746912 said:


> The one in Anoka does... that's who I called... he had a 7 pin standard and 14 pin high flow... then I figured out my machine has no pins


Pretty sure I have a 7 pin harness if you want to buy it. I will check on it tomorrow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'd like to meet this "Jeremy" guy sometime....sounds like a smart guy if everyone likes his comments.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1747008 said:


> I'd like to meet this "Jeremy" guy sometime....sounds like a smart guy if everyone likes his comments.


I don't know, the guy liked Plowz about ten times.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I wonder how long after a snowfall people still try to sign up for service on Plowz??

Could you keep a truck moving for an extra day?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1747019 said:


> I wonder how long after a snowfall people still try to sign up for service on Plowz??
> 
> Could you keep a truck moving for an extra day?


Sounds like someone might be thinking about it...


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;1747005 said:


> Pretty sure I have a 7 pin harness if you want to buy it. I will check on it tomorrow.


Cool, let me know, i'd appreciate it


----------



## unit28

Nowcast graphic posted
http://www.crh.noaa.gov/nowcast.php?site=mpx


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1747019 said:


> I wonder how long after a snowfall people still try to sign up for service on Plowz??
> 
> Could you keep a truck moving for an extra day?


Ask Jeremy. He's on top of it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1747026 said:


> Nowcast graphic posted
> http://www.crh.noaa.gov/nowcast.php?site=mpx


We may make the list just yet.


----------



## qualitycut

So a customer owes me 55.00 from last winter, their office just sent me an email asking for a w9 and insurance, I told her once they send me my 55.00 and I should have had my 1099 By the 31st, can I get in trouble for not sending it?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1747030 said:


> We may make the list just yet.


Might as well make it to the top 10


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1747031 said:


> So a customer owes me 55.00 from last winter, their office just sent me an email asking for a w9 and insurance, I told her once they send me my 55.00 and I should have had my 1099 By the 31st, can I get in trouble for not sending it?


I don't think so. They might not pay you if they don't have it which apparently they are already doing.


----------



## CityGuy

Wild are looking good tonight.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1747030 said:


> We may make the list just yet.


Should
It's the coldest winter I can remember


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sent a letter with February's invoice stating if I don't have payment for October, November, December, January and February by March 1, service will be suspended.


Figured I'd better do it now, as if I wait until spring, he can find anyone to mow.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1747036 said:


> I don't think so. They might not pay you if they don't have it which apparently they are already doing.


I did over 2 grand for them last year he shorted me on an invoice and then never paid it.


----------



## Drakeslayer

djagusch;1746920 said:


> Did you ask how much a 7pin harness was? I think it's under $200 and can be installed quick. I know it's on a rental but pull off afterwards and get $100 on craigslist in the spring.


$152.00. I just bought 2 yesterday that had been broken due to operator error. Buy it, use it. Then sell it for $125. I wouldn't even bother fishing it through the loader arm. Just plug it in the back and zip tie sh!t out of it. Make sure there is enough slack where you need it before you really zip them down.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1747044 said:


> I did over 2 grand for them last year he shorted me on an invoice and then never paid it.


That is a classic Cheap A$$ maneuver. Short the guy a tiny bit and hope he doesn't bother with collecting. The only reason they need the info they want is for the coming year. Correct me if I'm wrong but either they are collecting this to do business with you again or its just routine for them to update all of the vendors they have worked with in the past. Would you work for them again? If not I don't think you need to do anything.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1747056 said:


> That is a classic Cheap A$$ maneuver. Short the guy a tiny bit and hope he doesn't bother with collecting. The only reason they need the info they want is for the coming year. Correct me if I'm wrong but either they are collecting this to do business with you again or its just routine for them to update all of the vendors they have worked with in the past. Would you work for them again? If not I don't think you need to do anything.


No she stated she needs it so she can send me my 1099 from 2013


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1747062 said:


> No she stated she needs it so she can send me my 1099 from 2013


So they never got it from you in 2013? Then you should send the info they want. Pretty sure they should have wrapped that up by now.


----------



## Camden

Wild start their 4th line to start the 3rd period and they score! Sweet!!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1747066 said:


> So they never got it from you in 2013? Then you should send the info they want. Pretty sure they should have wrapped that up by now.


No they didn't, so u should just send it ya think?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1747074 said:


> No they didn't, so u should just send it ya think?


I don't think not sending it will help you get the rest of the money. Usually we don't get a penny until they get those items. Did you ask her about the remaining balance due?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1747067 said:


> Wild start their 4th line to start the 3rd period and they score! Sweet!!


I like what I see for the most part up to this point. I hope they play this well when I'm there. They usually don't so you guys can blame me if it falls apart.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1747080 said:


> I don't think not sending it will help you get the rest of the money. Usually we don't get a penny until they get those items. Did you ask her about the remaining balance due?


I did have not heard back its a construction company and I think they are a little unorganized


----------



## Green Grass

The guys behind us are talking about how there season tickets are 13,000 a seat.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1747074 said:


> No they didn't, so u should just send it ya think?


I belive a business has till mid Feb to send 1099


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1747096 said:


> I belive a business has till mid Feb to send 1099


I thought it had to be postmarked by Jan 31


----------



## qualitycut

Anyway I sent another email a little nicer with the info and nicely asked for my 55.00.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1747093 said:


> The guys behind us are talking about how there season tickets are 13,000 a seat.


13,000:crying: That seems just a little bit high. $317 per game.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;1747055 said:


> $152.00. I just bought 2 yesterday that had been broken due to operator error. Buy it, use it. Then sell it for $125. I wouldn't even bother fishing it through the loader arm. Just plug it in the back and zip tie sh!t out of it. Make sure there is enough slack where you need it before you really zip them down.


Sounds fantastic... assuming they come with instructions on where the heck to hook it up?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1747103 said:


> 13,000:crying: That seems just a little bit high. $317 per game.


That's the price for 4 seats those are 90.00 tickets I believe


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1747103 said:


> 13,000:crying: That seems just a little bit high. $317 per game.


They are $250 a seat this year. So maybe he is rounding up.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1747105 said:


> That's the price for 4 seats those are 90.00 tickets I believe


$250 a seat. I know dads company spent 60,000 on 8 seats this year. They get a discount.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1747105 said:


> That's the price for 4 seats those are 90.00 tickets I believe


He said per seat though. 



Green Grass;1747107 said:


> They are $250 a seat this year. So maybe he is rounding up.


I've sat all over that place and my favorite believe it or not were on the top row on a bar stool. Could still see fine and everything you could ever want is about 20' away.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1747097 said:


> I thought it had to be postmarked by Jan 31


W2 yes to a employee, 1099 to a contractor if I remember what my cpa told me is mid February sometime.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I take my previous comment back. My favorite were the suite tickets.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1747111 said:


> He said per seat though.
> 
> I've sat all over that place and my favorite believe it or not were on the top row on a bar stool. Could still see fine and everything you could ever want is about 20' away.


I agree the lower you are the less you can see I think.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1747110 said:


> $250 a seat. I know dads company spent 60,000 on 8 seats this year. They get a discount.


Here are the prices.
http://wild.nhl.com/club/news.htm?id=671764

013-14 MINNESOTA WILD SEASON TICKET PRICES:

RBC Wealth Management Club Level
Sides: $90
Ends: $80

Lower Level
Sides: $92
Double Attack Corners: $78
Single Attack Corners: $73
Double Attack Ends: $72
Single Attack Ends: $67

Upper Level
Sides: $45
Ends: $23


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1747111 said:


> He said per seat though.
> 
> I've sat all over that place and my favorite believe it or not were on the top row on a bar stool. Could still see fine and everything you could ever want is about 20' away.


I like the glass with the free beer and food!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1747120 said:


> I like the glass with the free beer and food!


Now I want to know where my free tickets are located for Thursday. I'm sure they are good, we got a parking pass as well and my brother is driving.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1747119 said:


> Here are the prices.
> http://wild.nhl.com/club/news.htm?id=671764
> 
> 013-14 MINNESOTA WILD SEASON TICKET PRICES:
> 
> RBC Wealth Management Club Level
> Sides: $90
> Ends: $80
> 
> Lower Level
> Sides: $92
> Double Attack Corners: $78
> Single Attack Corners: $73
> Double Attack Ends: $72
> Single Attack Ends: $67
> 
> Upper Level
> Sides: $45
> Ends: $23


They are the OTG one's


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1747122 said:


> They are the OTG one's


The people behind you?


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1747123 said:


> The people behind you?


On the visitor side the first three rows on the end are OTG tickets


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1747126 said:


> On the visitor side the first three rows on the end are OTG tickets


O I gotcha.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1747111 said:


> He said per seat though.
> 
> I've sat all over that place and my favorite believe it or not were on the top row on a bar stool. Could still see fine and everything you could ever want is about 20' away.


There is not a bad seat in that place! Closer to he beer the better!


----------



## Drakeslayer

cbservicesllc;1747104 said:


> Sounds fantastic... assuming they come with instructions on where the heck to hook it up?


It's just a plug by the battery. Less than 5 seconds.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;1747144 said:


> It's just a plug by the battery. Less than 5 seconds.


Nice, even better


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1747115 said:


> I agree the lower you are the less you can see I think.


I sat top row lower level few months back and thought they were great seats. Wouldn't want to go any lower.


----------



## OC&D

Anyone find it a little odd they haven't really mentioned either Harding or Backstrom for quite some time now?


----------



## OC&D

Here you go SSS:

http://www.minneapolismn.gov/news/WCMS1P-120248


----------



## CityGuy

mmmmmmmmmm frozen thin mints are good.


----------



## Camden

OC&D;1747152 said:


> Anyone find it a little odd they haven't really mentioned either Harding or Backstrom for quite some time now?


I'm pretty sure if Kuemper wasn't playing great you'd hear a lot more about those guys.


----------



## OC&D

Camden;1747157 said:


> I'm pretty sure if Kuemper wasn't playing great you'd hear a lot more about those guys.


True, but I'm surprised they haven't mentioned how Harding is doing in his "change of treatment", etc. That said, Kuemper continues to impress me!


----------



## OC&D

I've found another link SSS will find interesting:

http://buzzlamp.com/comes-yoga-pants/1/

I'm guessing that some of you guys will also enjoy it.


----------



## Drakeslayer

OC&D;1747160 said:


> I've found another link SSS will find interesting:
> 
> http://buzzlamp.com/comes-yoga-pants/1/
> 
> I'm guessing that some of you guys will also enjoy it.


The Chive. :salute:


----------



## cbservicesllc

OC&D;1747160 said:


> I've found another link SSS will find interesting:
> 
> http://buzzlamp.com/comes-yoga-pants/1/
> 
> I'm guessing that some of you guys will also enjoy it.


Yeah baby!


----------



## 09Daxman

It's my b day (2/4) and I'm drunk. Just turned 24. Feels good glad it's not going to snow for now hahaha


----------



## unit28

Rain on the 15th
?

Can't remember when I was 24 either....sigh


----------



## SnowGuy73

Barlow is talking snow for Saturday.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1747256 said:


> Barlow is talking snow for Saturday.....


So is Marler.


----------



## SnowGuy73

-3, overcast, breezy. 

07:24


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1747256 said:


> Barlow is talking snow for Saturday.....


He's following Dahl and the GFS, although NWS is mentioning it in their forecast discussion now as well.

THE ONE EXCEPTION WITHIN THE GENERAL TRANQUIL PERIOD COMES LATE
FRIDAY AND SATURDAY. A SHORT WAVE WILL PROPAGATE EAST
SOUTHEASTWARD ACROSS THE NORTHERN PLAINS AND THROUGH THE UPPER
MISSISSIPPI VALLEY. IT WILL BE SANDWICHED BETWEEN TWO LARGE
SURFACE RIDGES...SO MOISTURE WILL BE A CONCERN. THE UPPER DYNAMICS
APPEAR IMPRESSIVE THOUGH WITH A SHARPENING TROUGH...ESPECIALLY ON
THE GFS. THE EC...GEM...AND NAM ARE A BIT WEAKER ALOFT...AND HAVE
VERY LITTLE SURFACE REFLECTION. HOWEVER...EC AND GEM HAVE BEGUN
TO DISPLAY SOME QPF DESPITE NO DEFINED SURFACE LOW. THIS IS AN
IMPROVEMENT FROM PREVIOUS RUNS. GFS ENSEMBLES ARE GENERALLY
AGREEABLE...ALTHOUGH THE SPACIAL SPREAD IS A BIT HIGH. THEREFORE...
THE OPERATIONAL GFS HAS SOME MERIT AND FELT THE NEED TO INCREASE
POPS WHILE SHIFTING THEM NORTH A BIT TOWARD CENTRAL MINNESOTA.
SNOW TOTALS WILL BE LIGHT DUE TO THE MOISTURE ISSUES...BUT THESE
SYSTEMS HAVE A WAY OF SNEAKING UP ON FORECASTERS SO IT WILL BE
WATCHED IN THE COMING DAYS.

I guess this is an admission they didn't know what they were talking about the last couple of times?


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1747262 said:


> He's following Dahl and the GFS, although NWS is mentioning it in their forecast discussion now as well.
> 
> THE ONE EXCEPTION WITHIN THE GENERAL TRANQUIL PERIOD COMES LATE
> FRIDAY AND SATURDAY. A SHORT WAVE WILL PROPAGATE EAST
> SOUTHEASTWARD ACROSS THE NORTHERN PLAINS AND THROUGH THE UPPER
> MISSISSIPPI VALLEY. IT WILL BE SANDWICHED BETWEEN TWO LARGE
> SURFACE RIDGES...SO MOISTURE WILL BE A CONCERN. THE UPPER DYNAMICS
> APPEAR IMPRESSIVE THOUGH WITH A SHARPENING TROUGH...ESPECIALLY ON
> THE GFS. THE EC...GEM...AND NAM ARE A BIT WEAKER ALOFT...AND HAVE
> VERY LITTLE SURFACE REFLECTION. HOWEVER...EC AND GEM HAVE BEGUN
> TO DISPLAY SOME QPF DESPITE NO DEFINED SURFACE LOW. THIS IS AN
> IMPROVEMENT FROM PREVIOUS RUNS. GFS ENSEMBLES ARE GENERALLY
> AGREEABLE...ALTHOUGH THE SPACIAL SPREAD IS A BIT HIGH. THEREFORE...
> THE OPERATIONAL GFS HAS SOME MERIT AND FELT THE NEED TO INCREASE
> POPS WHILE SHIFTING THEM NORTH A BIT TOWARD CENTRAL MINNESOTA.
> SNOW TOTALS WILL BE LIGHT DUE TO THE MOISTURE ISSUES...BUT THESE
> SYSTEMS HAVE A WAY OF SNEAKING UP ON FORECASTERS SO IT WILL BE
> WATCHED IN THE COMING DAYS.
> 
> I guess this is an admission they didn't know what they were talking about the last couple of times?


Bunch of fricking know - nothing clowns!!

Dahl just said on the 18:00 news Monday that there was absolutely nothing for snow in the foreseeable future...... Put away the shovels but keep the coats handy he says......

I give up!


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1747027 said:


> Ask Jeremy. He's on top of it.





SnowGuy73;1747270 said:


> Bunch of fricking know - nothing clowns!!
> 
> Dahl just said on the 18:00 news Monday that there was absolutely nothing for snow in the foreseeable future...... Put away the shovels but keep the coats handy he says......
> 
> I give up!


I am going to be pissed if we just have another month and a half of cold and no snow.


----------



## skorum03

skorum03;1747305 said:


> I am going to be pissed if we just have another month and a half of cold and no snow.


On second thought I wouldn't mind getting a couple of my landscape projects for the spring started. Little cash flow...


----------



## TKLAWN

Accu has coating to an inch for Saturday.


----------



## skorum03

TKLAWN;1747312 said:


> Accu has coating to an inch for Saturday.


At least they always give a total. haha even if its never over an inch


----------



## SSS Inc.

Is it wrong that I will move piles for cuties that need a parking spot? They have all been nice and they are all parked right next to me now.  Not minding the wait for trucks at all.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

School District just emailed a list of areas they need snow cleared out, beyond push back of snow piles.

This is work above and beyond the scope of work I'm under contract for.

Guess with the new monies they are getting from the legislature, they want to get going on some building projects.

I've got about 3 days worth of work for this list alone.

I'm hoping for no snow. Sorry, but y'all can sit.

On the way to getting the truck from the tranny shop in a bit. Gotta make this money back.


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1747320 said:


> Is it wrong that I will move piles for cuties that need a parking spot? They have all been nice and they are all parked right next to me now.  Not minding the wait for trucks at all.


There is absolutely nothing wrong with that.


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;1747339 said:


> There is absolutely nothing wrong with that.


Now I've got five in a row.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1747326 said:


> School District just emailed a list of areas they need snow cleared out, beyond push back of snow piles.
> 
> This is work above and beyond the scope of work I'm under contract for.
> 
> Guess with the new monies they are getting from the legislature, they want to get going on some building projects.
> 
> I've got about 3 days worth of work for this list alone.
> 
> I'm hoping for no snow. Sorry, but y'all can sit.
> 
> On the way to getting the truck from the tranny shop in a bit. Gotta make this money back.


Was that the truck that just got the tranny put in a couple weeks ago? Shouldn't it be under warranty


----------



## SSS Inc.

Lots of angry looks again. Funny thing this place has about 20 more stalls open than they did yesterday.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Six
..............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1747347 said:


> Was that the truck that just got the tranny put in a couple weeks ago? Shouldn't it be under warranty


Same truck. Needed a new cooler. Picked truck up. Slip Wasn't written up yet.

Willing to pay for the cooler and labor, wasn't charged for that before.

Shouldn't have to pay to rebuild the tranny, again. I'm saying the cooler plugged is what was bad before.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1747376 said:


> Same truck. Needed a new cooler. Picked truck up. Slip Wasn't written up yet.
> 
> Willing to pay for the cooler and labor, wasn't charged for that before.
> 
> Shouldn't have to pay to rebuild the tranny, again. I'm saying the cooler plugged is what was bad before.


Yea that would be fair


----------



## BossPlow614

skorum03;1747305 said:


> I am going to be pissed if we just have another month and a half of cold and no snow.


We haven't had that yet. It's snowed a ton since early Dec.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1747376 said:


> Same truck. Needed a new cooler. Picked truck up. Slip Wasn't written up yet.
> 
> Willing to pay for the cooler and labor, wasn't charged for that before.
> 
> Shouldn't have to pay to rebuild the tranny, again. I'm saying the cooler plugged is what was bad before.


We had an older truck that has had four trannies in the past four years. A couple of them made it about 200 miles. Finally they decided not to rebuild our old one but instead give us a different one. Luckilly we have some great mechanics that worked with the tranny shop so we weren't out any additional money. Now we have gone a couple years with no issues so there must have been some weird issue with the original tranny that nobody could see.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu has me at 0.50" for Saturday night.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1747381 said:


> We had an older truck that has had four trannies in the past four years. A couple of them made it about 200 miles. Finally they decided not to rebuild our old one but instead give us a different one. Luckilly we have some great mechanics that worked with the tranny shop so we weren't out any additional money. Now we have gone a couple years with no issues so there must have been some weird issue with the original tranny that nobody could see.


My guy is usually the same, but you never know how people change over a period of time.

Last summer, we had 2nd gear go out on my '06. He tore the tranny out, said it was 2nd gear, put it back in and off we went, been good all winter.

Typically, if the entire tranny is done like this truck was, he puts a different, albeit rebuilt in, so you don't have the above mentioned issues.

It can go both ways though, because you can be getting someone else's lingering issues.


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1747379 said:


> We haven't had that yet. It's snowed a ton since early Dec.


Radio just said 8th snowiest January.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1747391 said:


> My guy is usually the same, but you never know how people change over a period of time.
> 
> Last summer, we had 2nd gear go out on my '06. He tore the tranny out, said it was 2nd gear, put it back in and off we went, been good all winter.
> 
> Typically, if the entire tranny is done like this truck was, he puts a different, albeit rebuilt in, so you don't have the above mentioned issues.
> 
> It can go both ways though, because you can be getting someone else's lingering issues.


I always wonder who ended up with our old one.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1747394 said:


> Radio just said 8th snowiest January.


I have one of those funny feelings the second half of Feb and much of march will be very snowy. It feels like it hasn't snowed in weeks now. ( I do know its only been like six days  ). Looking at the historical info it pretty rare to have a big Dec- Jan and be shutout in Feb and Mar.


----------



## Camden

She's here! I don't know how I made it this long without one of these but I'm sure glad I finally have it now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1747401 said:


> She's here! I don't know how I made it this long without one of these but I'm sure glad I finally have it now.


Kinda hard to blow snow through the crate.


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1747398 said:


> I have one of those funny feelings the second half of Feb and much of march will be very snowy. It feels like it hasn't snowed in weeks now. ( I do know its only been like six days  ). Looking at the historical info it pretty rare to have a big Dec- Jan and be shutout in Feb and Mar.


Snow snow snow, up until March 15th.


----------



## Ranger620

BossPlow614;1747407 said:


> Snow snow snow, up until March 15th.


April 20th


----------



## ryde307

Snow until May 15th


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

February 7th.


----------



## qualitycut

June 15th....


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1747417 said:


> June 15th....


I was trying to be nice to you lawn guys. I'm ok with this


----------



## SSS Inc.

Global cooling.........August.


----------



## BossPlow614

↑ if that happens, I'm moving to Florida.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

BossPlow614;1747427 said:


> ↑ if that happens, I'm moving to Florida.


Its snows there too now!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1747427 said:


> ↑ if that happens, I'm moving to Florida.


PM lwnmrw, he want your accounts if you move.


----------



## skorum03

BossPlow614;1747407 said:


> Snow snow snow, up until March 15th.


Two thumbs up



Ranger620;1747409 said:


> April 20th


Two thumbs sideways



ryde307;1747413 said:


> Snow until May 15th


two thumbs down



LwnmwrMan22;1747416 said:


> February 7th.


One thumb down



qualitycut;1747417 said:


> June 15th....


Middle Finger


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Snow flakes in **** rapids


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Funny how this thread almost dies when there's not much snow forecasted, even most of its not weather related


----------



## Ranger620

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1747431 said:


> Snow flakes in **** rapids


Light flakes here in Corcoran too. Waiting to see if it will result in a salt run. Trying to head out of town


----------



## SSS Inc.

There are about three specs on the radar.


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1747429 said:


> PM lwnmrw, he want your accounts if you move.


Hahaha. They dont complain enough for him :laughing:

I won't move to Florida until my business runs itself here first.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Ranger620;1747433 said:


> Light flakes here in Corcoran too. Waiting to see if it will result in a salt run. Trying to head out of town


I think you can leave


----------



## Ranger620

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1747439 said:


> I think you can leave


I figured I could just got some high maintenance accounts and as soon as i'm 3 hrs away they'll call


----------



## qualitycut

Think I'm going to get a job at target geez


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Ranger620;1747441 said:


> I figured I could just got some high maintenance accounts and as soon as i'm 3 hrs away they'll call


That would NEVER happen


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1747445 said:


> Think I'm going to get a job at target geez


Little eye candy?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1747445 said:


> Think I'm going to get a job at target geez


You're there more than me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Now my W. 7th property just added $600 / month to the bill so we do the sidewalks more often. Apparently the maintenance guy doesn't have time.


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1747448 said:


> Little eye candy?


Yea just seen one of the most beautiful woman I have ever seen, she caught me staring. Good thing she didn't have eyes in the back of her head


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1747449 said:


> You're there more than me.


Yup I go there for everything I can, dogs needed a new toy


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1747453 said:


> Yea just seen one of the most beautiful woman I have ever seen, she caught me staring. Good thing she didn't have eyes in the back of her head


Are you sure you were looking at the back of her head?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1747450 said:


> Now my W. 7th property just added $600 / month to the bill so we do the sidewalks more often. Apparently the maintenance guy doesn't have time.


That good or bad?


----------



## qualitycut

Headed over towards sss neck of the woods , chowen ave


----------



## SSS Inc.

At firehouse subs again. Will file a report soon.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1747458 said:


> Headed over towards sss neck of the woods , chowen ave


Nice. Have fun getting down the street.


----------



## andersman02

qualitycut;1747458 said:


> Headed over towards sss neck of the woods , chowen ave


We do a property off chowen and 13


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1747456 said:


> That good or bad?


I'm tired of the changes. You finally get in a routine and then people change things up again.

It'll eventually be back to the way it was before they cut my rate.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

The sun is trying to peek out here, snow flakes are tiny and barely falling


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1747461 said:


> At firehouse subs again. Will file a report soon.


Should have stopped and had you by me lunch


----------



## SSS Inc.

andersman02;1747463 said:


> We do a property off chowen and 13


My guess is that qaulity is about 60 blocks north
.


----------



## qualitycut

andersman02;1747463 said:


> We do a property off chowen and 13


This is a new construction house. Its near 45th


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Plows are running here. Roads are clear


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1747468 said:


> This is a new construction house. Its near 45th


Say hi to my old High School. :realmad: There are a ton of tear downs and new houses being built in that area. I think there are three within a block of my parents.


----------



## OC&D

I had flurries for a little bit. No accumulation to speak of. The sun is nearly out at this point.

DirecTV is installed. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Just stopped in at the new Firehouse Subs here in Maple Grove... tried the Steamer, it was pretty awesome... wouldn't ya know I was in uniform since i'm on duty and got a combo for free


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1747494 said:


> Just stopped in at the new Firehouse Subs here in Maple Grove... tried the Steamer, it was pretty awesome... wouldn't ya know I was in uniform since i'm on duty and got a combo for free


That's the one I had today...... Loved it. Where can I get and old uniform.


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone want to haul some snow from a driveway on chowen and 45th in Minneapolis? Two car width and two cars deep has not been driven on so snow if fluffy

Edit or possiblly stack it on the sides.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1747515 said:


> Anyone want to haul some snow from a driveway on chowen and 45th in Minneapolis?
> 
> Edit or possiblly stack it on the sides.


I'll pass..... <------


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1747515 said:


> Anyone want to haul some snow from a driveway on chowen and 45th in Minneapolis? Two car width and two cars deep has not been driven on so snow if fluffy
> 
> Edit or possiblly stack it on the sides.


Wish I could help. Could have done it yesterday, I was about 8 blocks away with a skid and some dumps.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1747533 said:


> Wish I could help. Could have done it yesterday, I was about 8 blocks away with a skid and some dumps.


No problem, you know if there is anywhere to rent a skid right near there


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1747537 said:


> No problem, you know if there is anywhere to rent a skid right near there


The closest would be Pauls Rental on 63rd and Penn Ave. I think they have an s160 or something. Probably $150 or so. May have a four hour rate.

EDIT:
http://paulsrental.net/equipment/bobcat.php
Bobcat S130 Skidsteer - 62" bucket $106 / 4 hours

Trailer:$20

You could tear that place up in ten minutes, charge em $350 Minimum.


----------



## qualitycut

Edit for my post I guess along with driveway, the street in front and across needs to be hauled as well, so decent sized job.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1747538 said:


> The closest would be Pauls Rental on 63rd and Penn Ave. I think they have an s160 or something. Probably $150 or so. May have a four hour rate.
> 
> EDIT:
> http://paulsrental.net/equipment/bobcat.php
> Bobcat S130 Skidsteer - 62" bucket $106 / 4 hours
> 
> Trailer:$20


Thanks now I guess it needs to be hauled forsure they need the snow from the road hauled as well to fit construction vehicles.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Going to call it an official 1/16" in **** rapids


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1747407 said:


> Snow snow snow, up until March 15th.


Year round sounds good to me.


----------



## qualitycut

I will pay on the spot if someone can help out.


----------



## CityGuy

Is this the new ride Bedazzled?


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1747565 said:


> Is this the new ride Bedazzled?


 Unfortunately not but it's definitely dope!


----------



## CityGuy

Interesting. I usually flash my lights when I can. Did not know it was illegal.

http://www.myfoxtwincities.com/story/24644236/flashing-headlights-speed-traps-warning


----------



## CityGuy

SSS I see your working hard again.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1747560 said:


> I will pay on the spot if someone can help out.


I have a skid, no dump truck though


----------



## skorum03

NWS still has me at 30% for friday night and saturday


----------



## unit28

chance for 4" near albert lea/owatona, just a tad though , looks more south into Iowa
2" owat/ Rchst
chances for 1" look good up to bloomington
not much into N Metro so far

all look more into the day Sat.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1747592 said:


> chance for 4" near albert lea/owatona, just a tad though , looks more south into Iowa
> 2" owat/ Rchst
> chances for 1" look good up to bloomington
> not much into N Metro so far
> 
> all look more into the day Sat.....


Boo!................


----------



## qualitycut

Anybody? you can charge a bit more than normal.


----------



## unit28

Hamelfire;1747571 said:


> Interesting. I usually flash my lights when I can. Did not know it was illegal.
> 
> http://www.myfoxtwincities.com/story/24644236/flashing-headlights-speed-traps-warning


I am wondering about tapping your brakes ? hmmmm

If a motorist behind you sees the brake lights they sometimes slow down too,
If I see brakelights from a car infront of me {usually by itself} hit their brakes,
I sometimes take it as it's a sign also, just as well as the headlight flash


----------



## banonea

unit28;1747592 said:


> chance for 4" near albert lea/owatona, just a tad though , looks more south into Iowa
> 2" owat/ Rchst
> chances for 1" look good up to bloomington
> not much into N Metro so far
> 
> all look more into the day Sat.....


I'll take it


----------



## unit28

don't worry it will change............


----------



## skorum03

unit28;1747606 said:


> don't worry it will change............


I hope so. It hasn't snowed for almost a week now and I'm getting bored again.


----------



## unit28

banonea;1747600 said:


> I'll take it


main band of precipitation looks like it's about .20", or shy of a quater inch
That is just south or near and along the Iowa border.

Guessing if it lasts for 12 hrs to get up to that .20" of precip
multiply the liquid to snow ratio of about 20{Li} to 1{s} part snow

20Li/s-X-.20"

guessing on your total qumulative precip forecast....or QPF


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1747575 said:


> SSS I see your working hard again.


You got it. 70 yards a load.payup



qualitycut;1747597 said:


> Anybody? you can charge a bit more than normal.


You're in my hood but I can't do it. Do they have a number in mind because it will add up quick......If you had us do it anyway. payuppayuppayup


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1747620 said:


> You got it. 70 yards a load.payup
> 
> You're in my hood but I can't do it. Do they have a number in mind because it will add up quick......If you had us do it anyway. payuppayuppayup


How much you think ballpark?


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1747597 said:


> Anybody? you can charge a bit more than normal.


I would help out but a 1 ton dump doesn't hold much and I wouldn't have any idea on where to dump it. Too costly for multiple runs I would imagine.


----------



## banonea

Question. ....
I am thinking about using a employment agency for some summer employees, they get $16.09/hr but they handle everything, taxes child support, insurance, work comp the whole 9 yard's. Is that a good price? Never used one before. I don't want to do all the crap involved with employees but I just bid 4 large properties and I am pretty confident I will get them and will need labor's.


----------



## Greenery

Just grab a skid with a blower and blow it into the neighbors yard.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1747622 said:


> How much you think ballpark?


I'm guessing $750.


----------



## unit28

...beat NWS by 20 mins

carry on


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1747626 said:


> Question. ....
> I am thinking about using a employment agency for some summer employees, they get $16.09/hr but they handle everything, taxes child support, insurance, work comp the whole 9 yard's. Is that a good price? Never used one before. I don't want to do all the crap involved with employees but I just bid 4 large properties and I am pretty confident I will get them and will need labor's.


Thats all I use my full time guy last year I just had him employed through them. I write them a check every couple weeks. I paid 12 cost me 16.80


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1747622 said:


> How much you think ballpark?


You could burn through a grand real quick if its what I think.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1747629 said:


> I'm guessing $750.


I was thinking 5-600


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1747634 said:


> You could burn through a grand real quick if its what I think.


2 car by 2 car drive foot deep all powder, 30-40ft long by 4ft wide and 3-4 deep


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1747606 said:


> don't worry it will change............


Change how?


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1747633 said:


> Thats all I use my full time guy last year I just had him employed through them. I write them a check every couple weeks. I paid 12 cost me 16.80


The part I hate is they pay there person I belive 8.00/hr and I get charged 16.09. It sounds high but I have never used one before. The only company here that dose thus type of labor is Labor Ready. I just wanted to see if it was better to go this way or do the taxes myself. I did it before and it was a PITA so i would prefer not to halt too deal with it at all.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1747655 said:


> The part I hate is they pay there person I belive 8.00/hr and I get charged 16.09. It sounds high but I have never used one before. The only company here that dose thus type of labor is Labor Ready. I just wanted to see if it was better to go this way or do the taxes myself. I did it before and it was a PITA so i would prefer not to halt too deal with it at all.


You have to have more over there in Roch. Heck we have like 4 here and we are a tiny town compared to Roch.


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1747655 said:


> The part I hate is they pay there person I belive 8.00/hr and I get charged 16.09. It sounds high but I have never used one before. The only company here that dose thus type of labor is Labor Ready. I just wanted to see if it was better to go this way or do the taxes myself. I did it before and it was a PITA so i would prefer not to halt too deal with it at all.


That's way high my guy was 12 hr cost me 16.8 they tomes the wage by 1.4


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1747655 said:


> The part I hate is they pay there person I belive 8.00/hr and I get charged 16.09. It sounds high but I have never used one before. The only company here that dose thus type of labor is Labor Ready. I just wanted to see if it was better to go this way or do the taxes myself. I did it before and it was a PITA so i would prefer not to halt too deal with it at all.


I have heard that name before somewhere along the lines and the little voice in my head says it did not turn out good.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1747657 said:


> You have to have more over there in Roch. Heck we have like 4 here and we are a tiny town compared to Roch.


There is I believe 5 companies but only 1 that dose manual labor. Other's are office and factory workers only.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1747639 said:


> 2 car by 2 car drive foot deep all powder, 30-40ft long by 4ft wide and 3-4 deep


Drake might be right on. You might squeeze that into three loads. To be honest with you everyone is all over the map with hauling and small jobs like this we tend to get what we think is a premium.

They can't give up any space for a pile onsite?


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1747668 said:


> There is I believe 5 companies but only 1 that dose manual labor. Other's are office and factory workers only.


Can't you find your own employees and just run them through there? That's how I do it


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1747672 said:


> Drake might be right on. You might squeeze that into three loads. To be honest with you everyone is all over the map with hauling and small jobs like this we tend to get what we think is a premium.
> 
> They can't give up any space for a pile onsite?


Nope built into a hill all driveway and boulder walls


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1747673 said:


> Can't you find your own employees and just run them through there? That's how I do it


Not sure I will half to call and ask them. I am going to assume that the $8+ a hour is for all the insurance and taxes so not sure.


----------



## ryde307

Is there room to get a truck and skid on the street? It sounds like a headache so I would probably pass. If you are in a complete bind I could probably help you out. If you need a spot to dump the snow I could help you out with that also.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1747668 said:


> There is I believe 5 companies but only 1 that dose manual labor. Other's are office and factory workers only.


Well that's dumb. Someone would have a nice nitch market since I bet there's a lot of those types of employers and employees looking for a service like that


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1747688 said:


> Well that's dumb. Someone would have a nice nitch market since I bet there's a lot of those types of employers and employees looking for a service like that


I know. ...


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1747679 said:


> Not sure I will half to call and ask them. I am going to assume that the $8+ a hour is for all the insurance and taxes so not sure.


They cover all mine, all taxes and work comp. I would do some checking around, my employee went there once to fill out the paper work and I just email hrs in, the place is 45 min away from me.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1747694 said:


> They cover all mine, all taxes and work comp. I would do some checking around, my employee went there once to fill out the paper work and I just email hrs in, the place is 45 min away from me.[/
> QUOTE]
> 
> Do you have a name and # for them. ...


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1747686 said:


> Is there room to get a truck and skid on the street? It sounds like a headache so I would probably pass. If you are in a complete bind I could probably help you out. If you need a spot to dump the snow I could help you out with that also.


There were to delivery trucks parked on the road today and I squeezeed through with the plow on, they all have front drives so minimal cars on the street


----------



## Camden

Quality - Can your place wait until Friday to get done? I have to clear a couple cell towers near the metro and could swing over and hit that property. It'll obviously need to pay well enough for me to drive the extra 40 miles but I'm willing to do it if you're in a bind.


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1747696 said:


> qualitycut;1747694 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They cover all mine, all taxes and work comp. I would do some checking around, my employee went there once to fill out the paper work and I just email hrs in, the place is 45 min away from me.[/
> QUOTE]
> 
> Do you have a name and # for them. ...
> 
> 
> 
> I will send it when I get home
Click to expand...


----------



## ryde307

Back to fire talk. Here is a video that was made that took second at a national awards event for public television.
I am the victim in the video.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1747703 said:


> banonea;1747696 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will send it when I get home
> 
> 
> 
> Cool thanks.
Click to expand...


----------



## andy'slawncare

Speaking of summer talk. Normally just employed seasonal employees. The business has grown and looking to hire a good hard working guy that is mechanically inclined. What are you guys paying per hour for a lead guy? $16- $18? Any benefits?


----------



## CityGuy

Man this sucks. Chantex is over and I am craving a smoke bad. I am ready to crawl the walls.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1747718 said:


> Man this sucks. Chantex is over and I am craving a smoke bad. I am ready to crawl the walls.


Go have some Ice Cream. Its all in your head, you don't need it. I'll post some ugly lung pictures if I have to just let me know.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1747698 said:


> There were to delivery trucks parked on the road today and I squeezeed through with the plow on, they all have front drives so minimal cars on the street


Should be able to park your trailer on 44th street.


----------



## banonea

Hamelfire;1747718 said:


> Man this sucks. Chantex is over and I am craving a smoke bad. I am ready to crawl the walls.


Chew gum, suckers, gummy worms. ....


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1747719 said:


> Go have some Ice Cream. Its all in your head, you don't need it. I'll post some ugly lung pictures if I have to just let me know.


I have been mowing down the costco size box of gold fish. Half gone and i just opened it tonight.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1747722 said:


> Chew gum, suckers, gummy worms. ....


Been going through Altoids all day long.


----------



## banonea

Hamelfire;1747724 said:


> Been going through Altoids all day long.


Your doing better than me, been trying to quit for years and just can't do it. To much stress. The world is better off with me smoking. ......


----------



## qualitycut

I am going to see if there is anyway we can just stack it on the 1 side of driveway and where we can get to in the yard. If anyone is interested pm me, There is also possibly another in st paul about 1 mile from the old ford plant that could be done.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1747723 said:


> I have been mowing down the costco size box of gold fish. Half gone and i just opened it tonight.


Thats what I mean by gaining weight, all I did was eat, now im back on the ecig for the last couple days.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1747726 said:


> Your doing better than me, been trying to quit for years and just can't do it. To much stress. The world is better off with me smoking. ......


Wife told me to go get a pack. Told her no way. She will have to put up with me for a couple days like this since she is the driving fore that wants me to quit.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1747728 said:


> Thats what I mean by gaining weight, all I did was eat, now im back on the ecig for the last couple days.


At this rate I am going to eat everything in the house.


----------



## banonea

Hamelfire;1747730 said:


> Wife told me to go get a pack. Told her no way. She will have to put up with me for a couple days like this since she is the driving fore that wants me to quit.


You can do it. It is all mind over matter. ...


----------



## CleanCutL&S

I changed to E cigs, Never plan to go back


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1747735 said:


> You can do it. It is all mind over matter. ...


Trying. There may not be any food left in the house and just a warning to everyone you may want to stay away for a day or 2. Little jittery over here. :bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## CityGuy

CleanCutL&S;1747736 said:


> I changed to E cigs, Never plan to go back


I tried that a few years back. Did not seem to work as good for me. Although todays E cigs may be better than back then.


----------



## CityGuy

If I keep this up I may just help us get to that goal of ours.

I have the urge to keep typing. Plus it keeps me occupied and my mind off things.


----------



## CityGuy

Watching Airplane Repo.

Kinda interesting to see how people repo them.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1747741 said:


> If I keep this up I may just help us get to that goal of ours.
> 
> I have the urge to keep typing. Plus it keeps me occupied and my mind off things.


Keep typing. I was hoping to beat Canada by Friday. ussmileyflag


----------



## OC&D

Hamelfire;1747730 said:


> Wife told me to go get a pack. Told her no way. She will have to put up with me for a couple days like this since she is the driving fore that wants me to quit.


Good for you! Don't buy a pack or cheat at all, you just end up starting over.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1747747 said:


> Keep typing. I was hoping to beat Canada by Friday. ussmileyflag


I will get on it. How far behind are we?


----------



## CleanCutL&S

Watching a show on how banned pesticides are still for sale and they are going around looking for yards with no weeds in them to ask if they have used pesticides. Isn't that an herbicide?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1747745 said:


> Watching Airplane Repo.
> 
> Kinda interesting to see how people repo them.


Crazy how they do that with out getting noticed by anyone until its too late.


----------



## SSS Inc.

CleanCutL&S;1747753 said:


> Watching a show on how banned pesticides are still for sale and they are going around looking for yards with no weeds in them to ask if they have used pesticides. Isn't that an herbicide?


I believe you're correct sir.


----------



## CleanCutL&S

Airplane repo is pretty good. At least compared to the "tru tv" car repo shows


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CleanCutL&S;1747753 said:


> Watching a show on how banned pesticides are still for sale and they are going around looking for yards with no weeds in them to ask if they have used pesticides. Isn't that an herbicide?


All herbicides are technically pesticides.


----------



## CityGuy

CleanCutL&S;1747757 said:


> Airplane repo is pretty good. At least compared to the "tru tv" car repo shows


It seems as real as you can get without all the staged stuff of a car repo.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1747761 said:


> All herbicides are technically pesticides.


If memory from back in school still works, there are only three cides

Pesticide
Herbicide

And I forget the other.


----------



## CleanCutL&S

Hamelfire;1747740 said:


> I tried that a few years back. Did not seem to work as good for me. Although todays E cigs may be better than back then.


They have come along way. Find an E cig only store. Amazing how many options there are.


----------



## CityGuy

CleanCutL&S;1747768 said:


> They have come along way. Find an E cig only store. Amazing how many options there are.


I am going to try and give it a few days and if I am still on the crave i will hit one up.


----------



## CityGuy

There's a few lookers on this show too.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1747761 said:


> All herbicides are technically pesticides.


But are pesticides technically herbicides?????


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1747770 said:


> I am going to try and give it a few days and if I am still on the crave i will hit one up.


Quitter! And not the good kind. :realmad: You're already free of the Nicotine, just stick a pencil in your mouth.


----------



## CleanCutL&S

Crazy, Middle of December we were at 20,000 posts. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=57675&page=1001

ussmileyflag


----------



## CityGuy

Only 2636 behind the canucks. We so got this by friday.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1747775 said:


> Quitter! And not the good kind. :realmad: You're already free of the Nicotine, just stick a pencil in your mouth.


I am keeping my options open so the wife don't kick my butt to the curb or make me sleep in the garage.


----------



## CleanCutL&S

SSS Inc.;1747774 said:


> But are pesticides technically herbicides?????


If you use enough I'm sure it would.


----------



## CityGuy

Well that bag of chips is toast. 

Hmmmm what else is in the house to eat.


----------



## CityGuy

Next up popcorn.


----------



## CleanCutL&S

Anyone salting their zero tolerance accounts after the dusting today?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1747774 said:


> But are pesticides technically herbicides?????


No. Herbicides remove unwanted vegetation. Grass, Dandelions, Thistle. All can be pests in the eye of the beholder. Hence pesticide.

However, pesticides are also used to combat animal, infestations.

Fungalcides are used for fungus, mold, spores. Fungicides could also be technically a pesticide.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

School #2 done.

I'm sure I'll have some concerns expressed about where I'm putting the snow.


----------



## CleanCutL&S

They just said "Tips for a natural lawn, Over seed with clover to prevent weeds like dandelions" Try selling that to customers :laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1747792 said:


> No. Herbicides remove unwanted vegetation. Grass, Dandelions, Thistle. All can be pests in the eye of the beholder. Hence pesticide.
> 
> However, pesticides are also used to combat animal, infestations.
> 
> Fungalcides are used for fungus, mold, spores. Fungicides could also be technically a pesticide.


So when that show was asking about Pesticides after viewing someones lack of weeds they were wrong. Right?


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm up to 1-2" on NWS for Saturday.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1747795 said:


> School #2 done.
> 
> I'm sure I'll have some concerns expressed about where I'm putting the snow.


Hopefully its a blind corner where the buses drive across a walking path.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu says 0.8" for Friday night.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1747797 said:


> So when that show was asking about Pesticides after viewing someones lack of weeds they were wrong. Right?


Dunno. In the tractor, no idea what show, nor context.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1747799 said:


> I'm up to 1-2" on NWS for Saturday.


Me too. That's a bold step for them considering the movement and variations in precip with the models the past 24 hours. Just saying.


----------



## SSS Inc.

CleanCutL&S;1747796 said:


> They just said "Tips for a natural lawn, Over seed with clover to prevent weeds like dandelions" Try selling that to customers :laughing:


Speaking of clover, is there anything to get rid of it. I put new sod in a couple years ago and everything is going great but I have what i think is clover creeping into my yard from my neighbors. Whatever it is seems to be choking out my grass and its ticking me off.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1747801 said:


> Hopefully its a blind corner where the buses drive across a walking path.


I piled a fair amount on the far edge of one of the playgrounds.

Didn't stack it too high so if kids play on it, they can't fall far, but it's pretty spread out.

There is a walking path in the area, which separates the snow from the playground, so I plowed that thinking the teachers can stand on that and direct kids away from the snow.

The other side I just had to push it back.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1747799 said:


> I'm up to 1-2" on NWS for Saturday.


Must be a south metro thing. I have light snow.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1747805 said:


> Me too. That's a bold step for them considering the movement and variations in precip with the models the past 24 hours. Just saying.


Must be a south and East thing/

Or I am in the bubble.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1747809 said:


> Speaking of clover, is there anything to get rid of it. I put new sod in a couple years ago and everything is going great but I have what i think is clover creeping into my yard from my neighbors. Whatever it is seems to be choking out my grass and its ticking me off.


Sure it's clover? Or creeping charlie?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have 40%. Hourly totals 1.1" for all day Saturday.


----------



## CityGuy

I think I just hacked a lung up. That was a nasty looking thing.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1747816 said:


> Sure it's clover? Or creeping charlie?


Looks like clover to me but I'm a blacktopper. Does anything kill either of the two without killing the grass?


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1747816 said:


> Sure it's clover? Or creeping charlie?


I was thinking the same thing. Clover is easy to get rid of, creeping Charlie usually needs to be hit a couple times with the right stuff.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1747821 said:


> Looks like clover to me but I'm a blacktopper. Does anything kill either of the two without killing the grass?


I think 24d will. Thats what I got from a buddy for the yard.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1747799 said:


> I'm up to 1-2" on NWS for Saturday.


Me too!!!!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1747802 said:


> Accu says 0.8" for Friday night.


Me too!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1747821 said:


> Looks like clover to me but I'm a blacktopper. Does anything kill either of the two without killing the grass?


Go to the hardware store and buy some Bayer advanced it has Quinclorac in it. It comes in a blue bottle. Follow the directions and spot spray away or they make a hose end version also.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1747805 said:


> Me too. That's a bold step for them considering the movement and variations in precip with the models the past 24 hours. Just saying.


I hear south, is that correct?


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone with a skid able to stack the snow by tomorrow afternoon, could do it tonight if you wanted


Edit, nevermind his guy that does the excavating is going to take care of it.


----------



## skorum03

Total ass parade at the gym tonight..... Maybe I should always go at 8pm?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

We will probably end up with nothing or 6" again


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

John Deere Landscapes. Momentum Q. Get a buddy or two to go in with you for a gallon. 3 oz in 2 gallons of water and spot spray.

Momentum Q will also take out Crabgrass after it has germinated.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1747821 said:


> Looks like clover to me but I'm a blacktopper. Does anything kill either of the two without killing the grass?


Q4 will...........


----------



## SSS Inc.

I'd also like to bomb my neighbors yard in the cover of darkness and kill everything. Any ideas?


----------



## BossPlow614

skorum03;1747831 said:


> Total ass parade at the gym tonight..... Maybe I should always go at 8pm?


My favorite part of going to the gym. Chicks in leggings & tank tops ftw.


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1747838 said:


> I'd also like to bomb my neighbors yard in the cover of darkness and kill everything. Any ideas?


Round up works good!


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1747839 said:


> My favorite part of going to the gym. Chicks in leggings & tank tops ftw.


Must be me but that sweaty thing is a turn off no matter what.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1747839 said:


> My favorite part of going to the gym. Chicks in leggings & tank tops ftw.


I can go to target and see that without even breaking a sweat


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1747838 said:


> I'd also like to bomb my neighbors yard in the cover of darkness and kill everything. Any ideas?


Piss bomb?


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1747838 said:


> I'd also like to bomb my neighbors yard in the cover of darkness and kill everything. Any ideas?


 liquid calcium chloride


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1747828 said:


> Go to the hardware store and buy some Bayer advanced it has Quinclorac in it. It comes in a blue bottle. Follow the directions and spot spray away or they make a hose end version also.





LwnmwrMan22;1747833 said:


> John Deere Landscapes. Momentum Q. Get a buddy or two to go in with you for a gallon. 3 oz in 2 gallons of water and spot spray.
> 
> Momentum Q will also take out Crabgrass after it has germinated.





SnowGuy73;1747834 said:


> Q4 will...........


So all these "Q" things about the same? I'm assuming they all have the Quinclorac as noted by TK.



SnowGuy73;1747829 said:


> I hear south, is that correct?


Southside has the best shot at snow. For now anyway.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1747834 said:


> Q4 will...........


$$$$$$$payup


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1747844 said:


> I can go to target and see that without even breaking a sweat


When I was getting my sub today I saw plenty walking into the Gym across the parking lot from Firehouse in Richfield.


----------



## CityGuy

Party pizza coming up. 



I am going to weigh 400 pounds by the end of winter or maybe the week.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1747852 said:


> Party pizza coming up.
> 
> I am going to weigh 400 pounds by the end of winter or maybe the week.


1 oz / post??


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1747852 said:


> Party pizza coming up.
> 
> I am going to weigh 400 pounds by the end of winter or maybe the week.


Now I want a party pizza.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1747855 said:


> 1 oz / post??


Totinos meat..


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1747857 said:


> Now I want a party pizza.


Your welcome. Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

NAM bumped up the precip a bit. I'm not telling you how much though.


----------



## TKLAWN

Hamelfire;1747852 said:


> Party pizza coming up.
> 
> I am going to weigh 400 pounds by the end of winter or maybe the week.


Party pizzas are so delicious.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1747862 said:


> NAM bumped up the precip a bit. I'm not telling you how much though.


Can I still go to the RV show or should I plan on parking it at work?


----------



## TKLAWN

Hamelfire;1747860 said:


> Totinos meat..


Are you sure that's real meat??


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1747861 said:


> Your welcome. Thumbs Up


Now I have to decide between Peperoni/Sausage or some three meat combo. My Target doesn't sell straight sausage or pepperoni. :realmad:


----------



## skorum03

BossPlow614;1747839 said:


> My favorite part of going to the gym. Chicks in leggings & tank tops ftw.


Seriously. I just ride the stair master machine for a half hour and take it all in.


----------



## BossPlow614

skorum03;1747868 said:


> Seriously. I just ride the stair master machine for a half hour and take it all in.


Treadmill or a good quick view at the yoga areas work pretty well


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1747844 said:


> I can go to target and see that without even breaking a sweat


From what I've gathered about everyone's targets.... Mine fits somewhere in middle. Very average but you'll see something every time you're there.


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1747865 said:


> Are you sure that's real meat??


Who cares, it tastes good. Can't beat the square pepperonis.


----------



## CityGuy

TKLAWN;1747865 said:


> Are you sure that's real meat??


Well it looks like it? Tastes like it. So it must be???????


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1747872 said:


> Who cares, it tastes good. Can't beat the square pepperonis.


Thumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## skorum03

BossPlow614;1747870 said:


> Treadmill or a good quick view at the yoga areas work pretty well


The stair master machines have a perfect view into the yoga room/workout class room. In the mornings it's just full of young moms. It's great. That's the best time of the day I think.


----------



## CleanCutL&S

Hamelfire;1747875 said:


> Well it looks like it? Tastes like it. So it must be???????


That's what she said!


----------



## CityGuy

I had to look back 3 pages to see that at that point we were 2636 behind at that time. We are sure putting a dent into the posts tonight.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1747847 said:


> So all these "Q" things about the same? I'm assuming they all have the Quinclorac as noted by TK.


To be clear, they'll all be more effective once the snow melts and the lawn dries out.


----------



## CityGuy

CleanCutL&S;1747883 said:


> That's what she said!


Maybe at your house. Mine said a few other things. Not good things either.


----------



## CityGuy

OC&D;1747885 said:


> To be clear, they'll all be more effective once the snow melts and the lawn dries out.


ooopppppppps. Well my snow should die now. :laughing::laughing::crying:


----------



## BossPlow614

skorum03;1747880 said:


> The stair master machines have a perfect view into the yoga room/workout class room. In the mornings it's just full of young moms. It's great. That's the best time of the day I think.


I should venture to the gym in the morning but when it's this damn cold, sleeping til 10am sounds so much better! Maybe in the summer I'll hit the gym at 6am before working for the day.


----------



## CityGuy

I think 41000 posts is doable yet tonight.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1747885 said:


> To be clear, they'll all be more effective once the snow melts and the lawn dries out.


I figured if I sprayed the snow it would all melt in. The home Depot guy told me to get my Crab Grass preventer down. Too early??


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1747889 said:


> I should venture to the gym in the morning but when it's this damn cold, sleeping til 10am sounds so much better! Maybe in the summer I'll hit the gym at 6am before working for the day.


We did a milling/paving job by a no name gym. And even a 400 am the lookers were out. Little hard to concentrate on your job with that to look at.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1747890 said:


> I think 41000 posts is doable yet tonight.


I don't know. 24 is a lot, ask those Iowa Guys.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1747891 said:


> I figured if I sprayed the snow it would all melt in. The home Depot guy told me to get my Crab Grass preventer down. Too early??


Or pollute the lakes?


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1747893 said:


> I don't know. 16 is a lot, ask those Iowa Guys.


Do they even have a thread? Little slow down there?


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1747893 said:


> I don't know. 24 is a lot, ask those Iowa Guys.


I think you mean 25 posts not 15. xysport


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1747896 said:


> I think you mean 25 posts not 15. xysport


Well either way we are still on it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1747896 said:


> I think you mean 25 posts not 15. xysport


This might be a first.. I was quoted twice pre and post edit.

16, 24, 25,15 Who's counting.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS any temp no parking signs in your area go up today?


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1747891 said:


> I figured if I sprayed the snow it would all melt in. The home Depot guy told me to get my Crab Grass preventer down. Too early??


When ground temps reach 55degrees is when crab grass germinates if you guys care.


----------



## CityGuy

2559 behind.
We need Lwn to talk to himself tonight.


----------



## CleanCutL&S

Iowa snow!!!! http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=109477&highlight=iowa Kinda funny 1600 posts, started in 2010


----------



## CityGuy

CleanCutL&S;1747907 said:


> Iowa snow!!!! http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=109477&highlight=iowa Kinda funny 1600 posts, started in 2010


That's a normal day around here.


----------



## CityGuy

CleanCutL&S;1747907 said:


> Iowa snow!!!! http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=109477&highlight=iowa Kinda funny 1600 posts, started in 2010


Anyone ever figured out what our best day was around here?

Most posts in a 24 hr period?


----------



## TKLAWN

CleanCutL&S;1747907 said:


> Iowa snow!!!! http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=109477&highlight=iowa Kinda funny 1600 posts, started in 2010


Figured I'd give them a courtesy post.


----------



## CityGuy

Man this pizza is good. Hitting the spot.

Ice cream your on deck.


----------



## OC&D

Awe c'mon now, you can't make fun of the Iowans, they've already got it tough....I mean....._they're from Iowa!_


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1747910 said:


> Anyone ever figured out what our best day was around here?
> 
> Most posts in a 24 hr period?


There was one night where by the time you posted it was one page ahead. Went on for a while too. Thinking Early January.


----------



## CityGuy

TKLAWN;1747911 said:


> Figured I'd give them a courtesy post.


Now they will be watching us and trying to keep up.


----------



## OC&D

Hamelfire;1747912 said:


> Man this pizza is good. Hitting the spot.
> 
> Ice cream your on deck.


What was that movie quote....."I can actually hear you getting fatter.." or something like that?


----------



## banonea

Hamelfire;1747912 said:


> Man this pizza is good. Hitting the spot.
> 
> Ice cream your on deck.


You might want to think about buying all you food in the " Light" section till you get a grip on the no smoking thing...


----------



## BossPlow614

Bumping Hoodrich Radio on Sirius XM's Hip Hop Nation w/ DJ Scream in my Beats by Dre Pro's, sounds amazing to say the least. 

Figured this would add to the post count!


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1747915 said:


> There was one night where by the time you posted it was one page ahead. Went on for a while too. Thinking Early January.


Well someone will have to figure it out. I am too lazy and busy eating.

I almost feel sorry for anyone that logs on like once a week and goes back to try and catch up. Reading 100 pages of pizza talk and workouts.


----------



## CityGuy

OC&D;1747918 said:


> What was that movie quote....."I can actually hear you getting fatter.." or something like that?


Yep that's me.


----------



## OC&D

BossPlow614;1747922 said:


> Bumping Hoodrich Radio on Sirius XM's Hip Hop Nation w/ DJ Scream in my Beats by Dre Pro's, sounds amazing to say the least.


Between you and Unit, I sometimes feel like English is my 2nd language.


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1747911 said:


> Figured I'd give them a courtesy post.


I tried to get em all riled up last year about a big storm coming and they kept talking about Twin Peaks. I don't think they liked me very much.


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1747923 said:


> Well someone will have to figure it out. I am too lazy and busy eating.
> 
> I almost feel sorry for anyone that logs on like once a week and goes back to try and catch up. Reading 100 pages of *pizza talk and workouts*.


Such a contradiction.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1747918 said:


> What was that movie quote....."I can actually hear you getting fatter.." or something like that?


Tommy Boy.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1747920 said:


> You might want to think about buying all you food in the " Light" section till you get a grip on the no smoking thing...


I am hoping this passes by the weekend. Or I may need Jenny Craig.

Oh and I talked to a certain someone today and they will be contacting you as we get closer to spring.


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1747922 said:


> Bumping Hoodrich Radio on Sirius XM's Hip Hop Nation w/ DJ Scream in my Beats by Dre Pro's, sounds amazing to say the least.
> 
> Figured this would add to the post count!


I have no idea what you just said?


----------



## OC&D

Hamelfire;1747924 said:


> Yep that's me.


I put on about 10lbs after I quit. Now I spend 1/2 hour on the Iron Punisher every day trying to get my weight and blood pressure under control. wesport


----------



## CityGuy

OC&D;1747925 said:


> Between you and Unit, I sometimes feel like English is my 2nd language.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## TKLAWN

BossPlow614;1747922 said:


> Bumping Hoodrich Radio on Sirius XM's Hip Hop Nation w/ DJ Scream in my Beats by Dre Pro's, sounds amazing to say the least.
> 
> Figured this would add to the post count!


Ahh come again?


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1747928 said:


> Tommy Boy.


Well if that doesn't date us, what would?


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1747927 said:


> Such a contradiction.


Well maybe I should rad back a few pages and think about a gym membership? :laughing:

Or just wait for patching season to start and I will lose 10-15 walking behind a truck.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;1747871 said:


> From what I've gathered about everyone's targets.... Mine fits somewhere in middle. Very average but you'll see something every time you're there.


Been to yours several times. Its OK. Better than mine though. Burnsville is decent


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1747928 said:


> Tommy Boy.


Ahhh yes. Need to watch that again soon.


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1747937 said:


> Well maybe I should rad back a few pages and think about a gym membership? :laughing:
> 
> Or just wait for patching season to start and I will lose 10-15 walking behind a truck.


That depends, do you get to see hot chicks in leggings working out on the regular when patching?


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1747928 said:


> Tommy Boy.


Well you can get a good look at a butcher's a$$.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Watching operation repo. Guy was playing with himself watching a woman do yoga. Woman was into to it, now pissed because his vehicle is up for repo


----------



## Drakeslayer

Secret lives of the super rich on CNBC. Crazy rich people.


----------



## skorum03

BossPlow614;1747889 said:


> I should venture to the gym in the morning but when it's this damn cold, sleeping til 10am sounds so much better! Maybe in the summer I'll hit the gym at 6am before working for the day.


I'm telling ya about 9am is the time to go. Thinking more about it I should probably hit target at about 10:30. That's probably where they go after their work puts. Going to test that theory on Friday.


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1747941 said:


> That depends, do you get to see hot chicks in leggings working out on the regular when patching?


I have seen some doing yoga in their front yards. Or at the parks in groups.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1747935 said:


> Well if that doesn't date us, what would?


Now I want to watch it. Pretty sure he was eating Ketchup packets at the time.

Man, everything I read on here I either want to eat or do. Everything from Party pizzas, wendys chili, watch tommy boy , yoga pants  and the list goes on. I must be very impressionable.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1747891 said:


> I figured if I sprayed the snow it would all melt in. The home Depot guy told me to get my Crab Grass preventer down. Too early??


Tru Green will be out soon to get their 7 apps in.


----------



## CityGuy

Cops is on Spike.


----------



## BossPlow614

TKLAWN;1747934 said:


> Ahh come again?


Hoodrich Radio = segment of radio hosted by the DJ known as DJ Scream & company every Wed from 9-11p which highlights the hottest hip hop music from the ATL as that is where hes from. As well as the occasional stopping by from a widely known rapper from the southeast region of the country. Hip Hop Nation = one of the stations on Sirius XM broadcasting today's hip-hop.

Beats by Dre Pro's= expensive headphones created by the rapper Dr Dre which are known for their intense bass hits.

How's that?


----------



## CityGuy

Sex sent me to the ER on TLC. 
One I have not seen before.


----------



## skorum03

Hamelfire;1747937 said:


> Well maybe I should rad back a few pages and think about a gym membership? :laughing:
> 
> Or just wait for patching season to start and I will lose 10-15 walking behind a truck.


Nothing wrong with an extra 10-15 for the winter. Helps keep ya warm


----------



## banonea

Hamelfire;1747930 said:


> I am hoping this passes by the weekend. Or I may need Jenny Craig.
> 
> Oh and I talked to a certain someone today and they will be contacting you as we get closer to spring.


Sounds good, we will hook her up. With any luck, she may be one of only a few residential accounts we will be able to do, just bid 3 LARGE apartment complexes today and I think I got a real good chance at them and 4 others we bid last week. Going for monthly service contracts on all of them. If I get them all could be looking at close to $25,000.00 a month =)


----------



## OC&D

My wife's target from her range qualification. Not too shabby, and she only gets better.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1747948 said:


> Now I want to watch it. Pretty sure he was eating Ketchup packets at the time.
> 
> Man, everything I read on here I either want to eat or do. Everything from Party pizzas, wendys chili, watch tommy boy , yoga pants  and the list goes on. I must be very impressionable.


How about streaking in the quad?

I am NOT in.


----------



## BossPlow614

Drakeslayer;1747945 said:


> Secret lives of the super rich on CNBC. Crazy rich people.


I love that show. I had it record on the dvr, planning to watch it later.


----------



## TKLAWN

BossPlow614;1747951 said:


> Hoodrich Radio = segment of radio hosted by the DJ known as DJ Scream & company every Wed from 9-11p which highlights the hottest hip hop music from the ATL as that is where hes from. As well as the occasional stopping by from a widely known rapper from the southeast region of the country. Hip Hop Nation = one of the stations on Sirius XM broadcasting today's hip-hop.
> 
> Beats by Dre Pro's= expensive headphones created by the rapper Dr Dre which are known for their intense bass hits.
> 
> How's that?


Still sounds like garbage.


----------



## Drakeslayer

OC&D;1747957 said:


> My wife's target from her range qualification. Not too shabby, and she only gets better.


Nice shooting! Better not piss her off or that could be you.


----------



## skorum03

TKLAWN;1747960 said:


> Still sounds like garbage.


I somewhat agree. I'm a big country fan and some would argue that all sounds like garbage too


----------



## OC&D

I wish I could figure out how to rotate those portrait style photos.


----------



## CityGuy

skorum03;1747955 said:


> Nothing wrong with an extra 10-15 for the winter. Helps keep ya warm


I could put 10-15 on and it would help. Little under the average. I was just hoping to put it on in muscle. 
Have all the wights to do it just need to get the basement done so I can set it all up in the 4th bedroom aka the workout room.


----------



## banonea

skorum03;1747962 said:


> I somewhat agree. I'm a big country fan and some would argue that all sounds like garbage too


County makes me want to kick my dog and shoot the goats.... can you tell I sing rock in my band......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Break time. Left knee getting sore from pushing the clutch in so much.

Sr. High about 1/3 done. Hoping I can have the schools done by about 4 am.

3 am would be nicer, I'd hit up a bank on the way home.

4 am and I'm not sure I could have it done before I need to be home to get the youngest on the bus.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1747963 said:


> I wish I could figure out how to rotate those portrait style photos.


Hold the phone sideways. Easiest way.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1747949 said:


> Tru Green will be out soon to get their 7 apps in.


I have a property they do 12 apps on it. There every 2-2 1/2 weeks. They water 5 days a week too


----------



## skorum03

Hamelfire;1747965 said:


> I could put 10-15 on and it would help. Little under the average. I was just hoping to put it on in muscle.
> Have all the wights to do it just need to get the basement done so I can set it all up in the 4th bedroom aka the workout room.


Well you're doing better than me. Wish like hell I could say I could happily put on 10-15. Even if it were muscle I'd still be carrying too much. If I trimmed about 15 pounds right now I would look pretty good. Trying to before spring break.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1747956 said:


> Sounds good, we will hook her up. With any luck, she may be one of only a few residential accounts we will be able to do, just bid 3 LARGE apartment complexes today and I think I got a real good chance at them and 4 others we bid last week. Going for monthly service contracts on all of them. If I get them all could be looking at close to $25,000.00 a month =)


Cool.
I know she and I talked about doing a monthly all inclusive with snow and the whole 9 yards. But I will let you two figure out what her needs are and what you can provide for a competitive price.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1747971 said:


> I have a property they do 12 apps on it. There every 2-2 1/2 weeks. They water 5 days a week too


I have a couple that are extreme too. Not sure if I'll do them this year.


----------



## CityGuy

OC&D;1747957 said:


> My wife's target from her range qualification. Not too shabby, and she only gets better.


Pretty sure they would be dead.


----------



## OC&D

Drakeslayer;1747961 said:


> Nice shooting! Better not piss her off or that could be you.


She used to be way into martial arts and has a black belt in karate. She used to fight in tournaments. She'd probably just kick my ass with her bare hands before trying to shoot me, just out of spite. She's real sweet like that.


----------



## skorum03

banonea;1747967 said:


> County makes me want to kick my dog and shoot the goats.... can you tell I sing rock in my band......


Yeah but I guess that surprises me a bit that you hate country considering that there's a lot of country out there that isn't that much different than rock. Well I guess it depends on the kind of music you're making


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1747967 said:


> County makes me want to kick my dog and shoot the goats.... can you tell I sing rock in my band......


You ever play up in the cities area?


----------



## BossPlow614

skorum03;1747962 said:


> I somewhat agree. I'm a big country fan and some would argue that all sounds like garbage too


I can't stand today's country. Its all "Friday night, lets get tbe beer, lets get the girls, lets go to the bonfire". Or it's Taylor swift


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1747968 said:


> Break time. Left knee getting sore from pushing the clutch in so much.
> 
> Sr. High about 1/3 done. Hoping I can have the schools done by about 4 am.
> 
> 3 am would be nicer, I'd hit up a bank on the way home.
> 
> 4 am and I'm not sure I could have it done before I need to be home to get the youngest on the bus.


Pulling the all nighter again?


----------



## banonea

Hamelfire;1747974 said:


> Cool.
> I know she and I talked about doing a monthly all inclusive with snow and the whole 9 yards. But I will let you two figure out what her needs are and what you can provide for a competitive price.


Sounds good. We will take care of her...


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1747969 said:


> Hold the phone sideways. Easiest way.


Sure, but what if the photo is already taken and you're uploading it from your camera roll? Not so easy in that case, now is it! :realmad:


----------



## skorum03

BossPlow614;1747980 said:


> I can't stand today's country. Its all "Friday night, lets get tbe beer, lets get the girls, lets go to the bonfire". Or it's Taylor swift


Sounds like a pretty good plan to me haha


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;1747971 said:


> I have a property they do 12 apps on it. There every 2-2 1/2 weeks. They water 5 days a week too


Their 12 apps is like 4 regular ones. What a joke.


----------



## skorum03

TKLAWN;1747986 said:


> Their 12 apps is like 4 regular ones. What a joke.


Yeah that sounds expensive and excessive.


----------



## BossPlow614

skorum03;1747985 said:


> Sounds like a pretty good plan to me haha


While that is a good plan, I dont want my music to be about it haha. Id much rather hear about drugs, money, h0es, cars, turning up in the club, etc. !


----------



## CityGuy

skorum03;1747973 said:


> Well you're doing better than me. Wish like hell I could say I could happily put on 10-15. Even if it were muscle I'd still be carrying too much. If I trimmed about 15 pounds right now I would look pretty good. Trying to before spring break.


Well when your 5'7 and 120 soaking wet 10-15 would help. Not sure if it was the smoking or that I only ate 1-2 meals a day at best.


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1747980 said:


> I can't stand today's country. Its all "Friday night, lets get tbe beer, lets get the girls, lets go to the bonfire". Or it's Taylor swift


Or a red solo cup. Thumbs Up


----------



## banonea

skorum03;1747978 said:


> Yeah but I guess that surprises me a bit that you hate country considering that there's a lot of country out there that isn't that much different than rock. Well I guess it depends on the kind of music you're making


I shouldn't say I hate country, I hate new country. I was raised on old country like Johnny cash, statler brothers stuff like that. The stuff now days they can't make up there minds if they want to be rock or country. ...


----------



## skorum03

BossPlow614;1747990 said:


> While that is a good plan, I dont want my music to be about it haha. Id much rather hear about drugs, money, h0es, cars, turning up in the club, etc. !


I think country rap and rock all song about the same things.... They just put their own spin on it. Haha. But in a bar obviously I'd rather they play something I can dance to when I'm drunk enough.


----------



## skorum03

Hamelfire;1747991 said:


> Well when your 5'7 and 120 soaking wet 10-15 would help. Not sure if it was the smoking or that I only ate 1-2 meals a day at best.


I bet the smoking played a part.


----------



## banonea

Hamelfire;1747979 said:


> You ever play up in the cities area?


I wish, hard market to get into for cover bands. Everyone works with a agent and don't want to work with the band alone.... kinda sucks.


----------



## skorum03

banonea;1747994 said:


> I shouldn't say I hate country, I hate new country. I was raised on old country like Johnny cash, statler brothers stuff like that. The stuff now days they can't make up there minds if they want to be rock or country. ...


Yeah you're right. So they just call it "southern rock" now


----------



## OC&D

Hamelfire;1747991 said:


> Well when your 5'7 and 120 soaking wet 10-15 would help. Not sure if it was the smoking or that I only ate 1-2 meals a day at best.


120lbs? I'd look like a cancer patient, granted I'm a bit taller at 5'10. I'm pushing about 195 right now. If I could get down in the 170's I'd be happy.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;1747986 said:


> Their 12 apps is like 4 regular ones. What a joke.


I enjoy counting the weeds that they didn't kill while I mow. I also enjoy taking thier business. Some people are brain washed though and think they are the only ones who can spray and fertilize.

Last summer I had a guy helping me on and off when I got behind. The try greens guy was at this home. Turns out he knew the helping me. They were in a drug recovery program together. He tried to sell him some dope too. Guess they done pay their employees very well


----------



## BossPlow614

"Why country music was awful in 2013" :laughing:







skorum03;1747995 said:


> I think country rap and rock all song about the same things.... They just put their own spin on it. Haha. But in a bar obviously I'd rather they play something I can dance to when I'm drunk enough.


That is true, it's somewhat similar.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1747998 said:


> I wish, hard market to get into for cover bands. Everyone works with a agent and don't want to work with the band alone.... kinda sucks.


Well let us know if you do make it up this way. WOuld love to come out and see ya.


----------



## skorum03

Hamelfire;1747991 said:


> Well when your 5'7 and 120 soaking wet 10-15 would help. Not sure if it was the smoking or that I only ate 1-2 meals a day at best.


I wonder what it's like to be that light. I was 120 as a 6th grader. Graduated high school at 195. Played at Hamline U at 215 and have stayed right around there since. Now I need to get back down under 200, that's my goal at least.


----------



## OC&D

banonea;1747998 said:


> I wish, hard market to get into for cover bands. Everyone works with a agent and don't want to work with the band alone.... kinda sucks.


I don't know if that's entirely true. My buddy is in an Alice in Chains cover band and they seem to do a fair number of gigs with no agent. Check 'em out: www.junkheadrocks.com


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1747982 said:


> Pulling the all nighter again?


Pretty much. I'd like to knock these schools out tonight.

Have about 20 private accounts to clean up as well now.


----------



## banonea

Hamelfire;1748003 said:


> Well let us know if you do make it up this way. WOuld love to come out and see ya.


We got a show the end of march in Mankato at the Midtown Tavern. Our first show there...... should be fun. It WAS a biker bar at one time, and I am a biker so looking forward to it.


----------



## CityGuy

OC&D;1748000 said:


> 120lbs? I'd look like a cancer patient, granted I'm a bit taller at 5'10. I'm pushing about 195 right now. If I could get down in the 170's I'd be happy.


Sad part is I can trow around 100#'s like it's nothing. But that might also explain why my back is always out of wack.


----------



## OC&D

Hamelfire;1748008 said:


> Sad part is I can trow around 100#'s like it's nothing. But that might also explain why my back is always out of wack.


Size and strength are not necessarily correlative.


----------



## CityGuy

skorum03;1748004 said:


> I wonder what it's like to be that light. I was 120 as a 6th grader. Graduated high school at 195. Played at Hamline U at 215 and have stayed right around there since. Now I need to get back down under 200, that's my goal at least.


Been the same since high school almost 20 years ago. I suppose it has alot to do with the smoking. Started at 18 and never looked back.


----------



## skorum03

Hamelfire;1748008 said:


> Sad part is I can trow around 100#'s like it's nothing. But that might also explain why my back is always out of wack.


Almost guarantee that's the reason. My back always hurts too.


----------



## skorum03

Hamelfire;1748010 said:


> Been the same since high school almost 20 years ago. I suppose it has alot to do with the smoking. Started at 18 and never looked back.


Maybe I should start.

I'm just kidding


----------



## banonea

OC&D;1748005 said:


> I don't know if that's entirely true. My buddy is in an Alice in Chains cover band and they seem to do a fair number of gigs with no agent. Check 'em out: www.junkheadrocks.com


I know allot of the bars want a agent. I have thought about getting one for the band, but we only want to play once, maybe twice a month if that and most agents want you to do more. We are all in our late 30 early 40 and do this for the fun and love of preforming. Most night when we get done I couldn't find my a$$ with both hands and a road map....


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;1747999 said:


> Yeah you're right. So they just call it "southern rock" now


Southern Rock has been around a long time. So has swamp rock.



OC&D;1748000 said:


> 120lbs? I'd look like a cancer patient, granted I'm a bit taller at 5'10. I'm pushing about 195 right now. If I could get down in the 170's I'd be happy.


Me too.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1748007 said:


> We got a show the end of march in Mankato at the Midtown Tavern. Our first show there...... should be fun. It WAS a biker bar at one time, and I am a biker so looking forward to it.


I know there are a lot of hole in the wall bars "biker bars" up here and I know they have live music just about every friday and saturday night.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1748014 said:


> Southern Rock has been around a long time. So has swamp rock.
> 
> Me too.


Thought you fell asleep on us again?


----------



## BossPlow614

Well we're now at 41074 posts. Definitely passed the 41000 mark.


----------



## OC&D

banonea;1748013 said:


> I know allot of the bars want a agent. I have thought about getting one for the band, but we only want to play once, maybe twice a month if that and most agents want you to do more. We are all in our late 30 early 40 and do this for the fun and love of preforming. Most night when we get done I couldn't find my a$$ with both hands and a road map....


My buddy is 43. Take a look at their schedule and some of the bars they've played at. They've booked them all on their own. I can give you his email if you want....he'd know much more about the scene than I would and maybe could point you in a direction.

ETA: His band is more of a tribute band...so maybe that makes a difference.


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1748014 said:


> Southern Rock has been around a long time. So has swamp rock.
> 
> And My BSing catches up with me.....


----------



## CityGuy

4166 behind the north. Putting a dent into it tonight. We just might get there by friday night SSS.


----------



## banonea

Hamelfire;1748016 said:


> I know there are a lot of hole in the wall bars "biker bars" up here and I know they have live music just about every friday and saturday night.


I just need to take a day and come up there and hit a few places up to get our foot in the door in the market. I know if we got a chance we would do great. We do 80' 90' and modern rock hair metal, godsmack, 5 finger death punch ......


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1748019 said:


> Well we're now at 41074 posts. Definitely passed the 41000 mark.


Was just thinking that too. 70 some posts ago and 6 pages


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1748024 said:


> I just need to take a day and come up there and hit a few places up to get our foot in the door in the market. I know if we got a chance we would do great. We do 80' 90' and modern rock hair metal, godsmack, 5 finger death punch ......


Let me know if you need a few names.

I know there is one big event you might want to get your hands on but its a 2 nighter but it may be worth it.


----------



## banonea

OC&D;1748020 said:


> My buddy is 43. Take a look at their schedule and some of the bars they've played at. They've booked them all on their own. I can give you his email if you want....he'd know much more about the scene than I would and maybe could point you in a direction.
> 
> ETA: His band is more of a tribute band...so maybe that makes a difference.


 I know tribute bands are huge up there...


----------



## banonea

Hamelfire;1748026 said:


> Let me know if you need a few names.
> 
> I know there is one big event you might want to get your hands on but its a 2 nighter but it may be worth it.


I am always up for new places to play...


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1748027 said:


> I know tribute bands are huge up there...


Innkahoots Hamel 
Big event friday and saturday night the weekend after the 4th of july.
Live every friday and sat.

Norms Wayside in Buffalo

58 club in Albertville


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1748030 said:


> Innkahoots Hamel
> Big event friday and saturday night the weekend after the 4th of july.
> Live every friday and sat.
> 
> Norms Wayside in Buffalo
> 
> 58 club in Albertville


The big event is in association of a rodeo. Hamel Rodeo. Outside fenced in big draw in people.


----------



## banonea

Cool I will check them out....


----------



## OC&D

banonea;1748027 said:


> I know tribute bands are huge up there...


I don't think tribute bands could survive anywhere other than a large metropolitan area....I think you need the sheer numbers of people to make a go of it.

That said, they're really flipping good if you like Alice in Chains.


----------



## skorum03

No posts in 4 minutes... thats no way to catch the north


----------



## CityGuy

skorum03;1748035 said:


> No posts in 4 minutes... thats no way to catch the north


Sorry I had to drop the kids off at the pool.


----------



## banonea

OC&D;1748034 said:


> I don't think tribute bands could survive anywhere other than a large metropolitan area....I think you need the sheer numbers of people to make a go of it.
> 
> That said, they're really flipping good if you like Alice in Chains.


I have heard of them buy never seen them. ...


----------



## CityGuy

I think SSS went to bed. Or he is watching drama Dahl on the tube.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS you ever figure out where your sitting tomorrow night?


----------



## skorum03

Hamelfire;1748040 said:


> SSS you ever figure out where your sitting tomorrow night?


You mean, where we're sitting?


----------



## skorum03

Watching _24_ on netflix right now. Those commercials during the superbowl got me excited.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1748040 said:


> SSS you ever figure out where your sitting tomorrow night?


Got sucked into diners drive ins and dives. I'm back. We are sitting in the Club level which I tend to enjoy. Not as many people so its easier to move around.


----------



## CityGuy

skorum03;1748041 said:


> You mean, where we're sitting?


Oh yes I forgot the whole thread is going with him.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1748043 said:


> Got sucked into diners drive ins and dives. I'm back. We are sitting in the Club level which I tend to enjoy. Not as many people so its easier to move around.


Thats the bar like area at one end of the area right?


----------



## CityGuy

skorum03;1748042 said:


> Watching _24_ on netflix right now. Those commercials during the superbowl got me excited.


Never got into that show.

Kinda like a few years back when friends was on. Never could get into that either.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1748045 said:


> Thats the bar like area at one end of the area right?


No its a whole level all the way around the rink. Maybe ten rows of seats.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1748046 said:


> Never got into that show.
> 
> Kinda like a few years back when friends was on. Never could get into that either.


I didn't get into it either until about two seasons before it was cancelled. Watched one and I was hooked. Absolutely can't wait.


----------



## BossPlow614

So what bar are we meeting at before the game?


----------



## skorum03

Hamelfire;1748044 said:


> Oh yes I forgot the whole thread is going with him.


Yeah he's got like 20 seats on the glass... Can't Wait


----------



## CityGuy

Wow. Just looked at my statistics and I am only at 1.93 posts per day.

Lwn must be at like 4.5


----------



## skorum03

On another note. I'm headed to bed. Have an early morning.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1748047 said:


> No its a whole level all the way around the rink. Maybe ten rows of seats.


Just above the boxes?


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1748050 said:


> So what bar are we meeting at before the game?


Tom Reid's Hockey Pub should work.

You guys meet there and I'll show up just a little late.


----------



## skorum03

Hamelfire;1748044 said:


> Oh yes I forgot the whole thread is going with him.





Hamelfire;1748053 said:


> Wow. Just looked at my statistics and I am only at 1.93 posts per day.
> 
> Lwn must be at like 4.5


Gotta get that PPD up


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1748056 said:


> Tom Reid's Hockey Pub should work.
> 
> You guys meet there and I'll show up just a little late.


Works for me.


----------



## CityGuy

skorum03;1748057 said:


> gotta get that ppd up


ppd???????


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea;1747655 said:


> The part I hate is they pay there person I belive 8.00/hr and I get charged 16.09. It sounds high but I have never used one before. The only company here that dose thus type of labor is Labor Ready. I just wanted to see if it was better to go this way or do the taxes myself. I did it before and it was a PITA so i would prefer not to halt too deal with it at all.


I use Quickbooks assisted payroll. They pay and file all my taxes for me which is awesome... I've also looked into the labor services...



ryde307;1747704 said:


> Back to fire talk. Here is a video that was made that took second at a national awards event for public television.
> I am the victim in the video.


Nice... good thing you didn't get hit by the air boat... One of my Explorers almost gone ran the F over by Robbinsdale's a couple years back... who's that operator guy with the mustache early in the video? I know he gave me his card once and his title is "Engineer" or something...



andy'slawncare;1747717 said:


> Speaking of summer talk. Normally just employed seasonal employees. The business has grown and looking to hire a good hard working guy that is mechanically inclined. What are you guys paying per hour for a lead guy? $16- $18? Any benefits?


A lawn lead guy that's going to do some maintenance? I would think right in that range. At this point my biggest "benefit" I'm trying to offer is year round pay to 1 or 2 key employees using the Fluctuating Work Week method (reduces OT)



Hamelfire;1747741 said:


> If I keep this up I may just help us get to that goal of ours.
> 
> I have the urge to keep typing. Plus it keeps me occupied and my mind off things.


Keep it up and help us out! You're the new SnowGuy!



CleanCutL&S;1747753 said:


> Watching a show on how banned pesticides are still for sale and they are going around looking for yards with no weeds in them to ask if they have used pesticides. Isn't that an herbicide?


Think about it, we are Certified Pesticide Applicators - at least we should be! Pesticides cover the range.



LwnmwrMan22;1747761 said:


> All herbicides are technically pesticides.


Like he said...



Hamelfire;1747765 said:


> If memory from back in school still works, there are only three cides
> 
> Pesticide
> Herbicide
> 
> And I forget the other.


Fungicides



SSS Inc.;1747774 said:


> But are pesticides technically herbicides?????


Herbicides are Pesticides... but this is pretty well covered by now! 



LwnmwrMan22;1747792 said:


> No. Herbicides remove unwanted vegetation. Grass, Dandelions, Thistle. All can be pests in the eye of the beholder. Hence pesticide.
> 
> However, pesticides are also used to combat animal, infestations.
> 
> Fungalcides are used for fungus, mold, spores. Fungicides could also be technically a pesticide.


Yep... you got it



LwnmwrMan22;1747795 said:


> School #2 done.
> 
> I'm sure I'll have some concerns expressed about where I'm putting the snow.


You can't put it in front of the handicap spots, front doors, and fire exits...



SnowGuy73;1747799 said:


> I'm up to 1-2" on NWS for Saturday.


Still low %'s here... now accumulations in the forecast... YET



SSS Inc.;1747809 said:


> Speaking of clover, is there anything to get rid of it. I put new sod in a couple years ago and everything is going great but I have what i think is clover creeping into my yard from my neighbors. Whatever it is seems to be choking out my grass and its ticking me off.


I used to use plain old Trimec from Fleet Farm - worked GREAT!



LwnmwrMan22;1747817 said:


> I have 40%. Hourly totals 1.1" for all day Saturday.


I have 1.6 on the Hourly Graph



TKLAWN;1747824 said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Clover is easy to get rid of, creeping Charlie usually needs to be hit a couple times with the right stuff.


Best time for Creeping Charlie is to hit it hard in October.



BossPlow614;1747839 said:


> My favorite part of going to the gym. Chicks in leggings & tank tops ftw.


Yeah Baby!



Hamelfire;1747842 said:


> Must be me but that sweaty thing is a turn off no matter what.


Gotta think of it in another context... :waving:



Hamelfire;1747860 said:


> Totinos meat..


Jealous...



BossPlow614;1747889 said:


> I should venture to the gym in the morning but when it's this damn cold, sleeping til 10am sounds so much better! Maybe in the summer I'll hit the gym at 6am before working for the day.


Enjoy it now... my 2 year old wakes up between 5:30 and 6 everyday! HI DADDY! :waving:



CleanCutL&S;1747907 said:


> Iowa snow!!!! http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=109477&highlight=iowa Kinda funny 1600 posts, started in 2010


Rubes!!!



Hamelfire;1747912 said:


> Man this pizza is good. Hitting the spot.
> 
> Ice cream your on deck.


Ice Cream is great... fills in the cracks



OC&D;1747918 said:


> What was that movie quote....."I can actually hear you getting fatter.." or something like that?


Your head has the... shell...



Hamelfire;1747923 said:


> Well someone will have to figure it out. I am too lazy and busy eating.
> 
> I almost feel sorry for anyone that logs on like once a week and goes back to try and catch up. Reading 100 pages of pizza talk and workouts.


Probably why there are only like 15 people that post any more...



TKLAWN;1747943 said:


> Well you can get a good look at a butcher's a$$.


No, it's gotta be your bull...



LwnmwrMan22;1747949 said:


> Tru Green will be out soon to get their 7 apps in.


What a joke... some of the crap I saw them do last year really pissed me off



OC&D;1747957 said:


> My wife's target from her range qualification. Not too shabby, and she only gets better.


Don't piss her off...



LwnmwrMan22;1747968 said:


> Break time. Left knee getting sore from pushing the clutch in so much.
> 
> Sr. High about 1/3 done. Hoping I can have the schools done by about 4 am.
> 
> 3 am would be nicer, I'd hit up a bank on the way home.
> 
> 4 am and I'm not sure I could have it done before I need to be home to get the youngest on the bus.


And the good news is you MAY not have any snow to push this weekend



jimslawnsnow;1747971 said:


> I have a property they do 12 apps on it. There every 2-2 1/2 weeks. They water 5 days a week too


That's a joke right? What a waste...



BossPlow614;1747980 said:


> I can't stand today's country. *Its all "Friday night, lets get tbe beer, lets get the girls, lets go to the bonfire".* Or it's Taylor swift


And the problme is?



Hamelfire;1748025 said:


> Was just thinking that too. 70 some posts ago and 6 pages


And by the time I post this 7 more pages will have come and gone...


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1748060 said:


> ppd???????


Never mind posts per day.


----------



## CleanCutL&S

Watching Dragons Den (Canadian version of Shark Tank)... Painting company called " Easy Rollers " LOL


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1748053 said:


> Wow. Just looked at my statistics and I am only at 1.93 posts per day.
> 
> Lwn must be at like 4.5


2,000 of them are in the past month and a half.

I'm out too. Need to load some more trucks in the morning. Keep the posts going.


----------



## OC&D

Hamelfire;1748045 said:


> Thats the bar like area at one end of the area right?


Club level is its own level right above the Suite level. Club is nice....not much of a wait for the men's room and good chow....not much of a wait for all of that either!


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1748061 said:


> I use Quickbooks assisted payroll. They pay and file all my taxes for me which is awesome... I've also looked into the labor services...
> 
> Nice... good thing you didn't get hit by the air boat... One of my Explorers almost gone ran the F over by Robbinsdale's a couple years back... who's that operator guy with the mustache early in the video? I know he gave me his card once and his title is "Engineer" or something...
> 
> A lawn lead guy that's going to do some maintenance? I would think right in that range. At this point my biggest "benefit" I'm trying to offer is year round pay to 1 or 2 key employees using the Fluctuating Work Week method (reduces OT)
> 
> Keep it up and help us out! You're the new SnowGuy!
> 
> Think about it, we are Certified Pesticide Applicators - at least we should be! Pesticides cover the range.
> 
> Like he said...
> 
> Fungicides
> 
> Herbicides are Pesticides... but this is pretty well covered by now!
> 
> Yep... you got it
> 
> You can't put it in front of the handicap spots, front doors, and fire exits...
> 
> Still low %'s here... now accumulations in the forecast... YET
> 
> I used to use plain old Trimec from Fleet Farm - worked GREAT!
> 
> I have 1.6 on the Hourly Graph
> 
> Best time for Creeping Charlie is to hit it hard in October.
> 
> Yeah Baby!
> 
> Gotta think of it in another context... :waving:
> 
> Jealous...
> 
> Enjoy it now... my 2 year old wakes up between 5:30 and 6 everyday! HI DADDY! :waving:
> 
> Rubes!!!
> 
> Ice Cream is great... fills in the cracks
> 
> Your head has the... shell...
> 
> Probably why there are only like 15 people that post any more...
> 
> No, it's gotta be your bull...
> 
> What a joke... some of the crap I saw them do last year really pissed me off
> 
> Don't piss her off...
> 
> And the good news is you MAY not have any snow to push this weekend
> 
> That's a joke right? What a waste...
> 
> And the problme is?
> 
> And by the time I post this 7 more pages will have come and gone...


Jesus nice power post. Thumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1748064 said:


> 2,000 of them are in the past month and a half.
> 
> I'm out too. Need to load some more trucks in the morning. Keep the posts going.


On it until 1100 when I crash.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1748061 said:


> I use Quickbooks assisted payroll. They pay and file all my taxes for me which is awesome... I've also looked into the labor services...
> 
> Nice... good thing you didn't get hit by the air boat... One of my Explorers almost gone ran the F over by Robbinsdale's a couple years back... who's that operator guy with the mustache early in the video? I know he gave me his card once and his title is "Engineer" or something...
> 
> A lawn lead guy that's going to do some maintenance? I would think right in that range. At this point my biggest "benefit" I'm trying to offer is year round pay to 1 or 2 key employees using the Fluctuating Work Week method (reduces OT)
> 
> Keep it up and help us out! You're the new SnowGuy!
> 
> Think about it, we are Certified Pesticide Applicators - at least we should be! Pesticides cover the range.
> 
> Like he said...
> 
> Fungicides
> 
> Herbicides are Pesticides... but this is pretty well covered by now!
> 
> Yep... you got it
> 
> You can't put it in front of the handicap spots, front doors, and fire exits...
> 
> Still low %'s here... now accumulations in the forecast... YET
> 
> I used to use plain old Trimec from Fleet Farm - worked GREAT!
> 
> I have 1.6 on the Hourly Graph
> 
> Best time for Creeping Charlie is to hit it hard in October.
> 
> Yeah Baby!
> 
> Gotta think of it in another context...
> 
> Jealous...
> 
> Enjoy it now... my 2 year old wakes up between 5:30 and 6 everyday! HI DADDY! :waving:
> 
> Rubes!!!
> 
> Ice Cream is great... fills in the cracks
> 
> Your head has the... shell...
> 
> Probably why there are only like 15 people that post any more...
> 
> No, it's gotta be your bull...
> 
> What a joke... some of the crap I saw them do last year really pissed me off
> 
> Don't piss her off...
> 
> And the good news is you MAY not have any snow to push this weekend
> 
> That's a joke right? What a waste...
> 
> And the problme is?
> 
> And by the time I post this 7 more pages will have come and gone...


Dang, Can't go to sleep until I offer some congrats on the power post. wesport Nice work although lwnmwr will tell ya you could have racked up more had you replied individually.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1748067 said:


> Jesus nice power post. Thumbs Up


Figured I'd do a recap for those that wake up early and go WTF 20 PAGES???


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1748064 said:


> 2,000 of them are in the past month and a half.
> 
> I'm out too. Need to load some more trucks in the morning. Keep the posts going.


I like how you delegate work and then leave......


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1748067 said:


> Jesus nice power post. Thumbs Up


Indeed! 29 posts quoted!!!

& I definitely enjoy being able to sleep in!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Anybody watch the weather? I forgot to and I refuse to watch the 5 anymore with all the turn over lately.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1748069 said:


> Dang, Can't go to sleep until I offer some congrats on the power post. wesport Nice work although lwnmwr will tell ya you could have racked up more had you replied individually.


Thanks! I know I know... but I would have been here till morning clicking back and forth to all those pages and waiting 180 seconds between!


----------



## CityGuy

OC&D;1748071 said:


> I like how you delegate work and then leave......


Starting to sound like a city worker. He may just fit in yet.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1748071 said:


> I like how you delegate work and then leave......


That's how I roll. payuppayuppayup


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1748072 said:


> Indeed! 29 posts quoted!!!
> 
> & I definitely enjoy being able to sleep in!!!!


Need him to do that in the morning so you can catch up.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1748076 said:


> That's how I roll. payuppayuppayup


Lurking again?


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1748077 said:


> Need him to do that in the morning so you can catch up.


Haha. Lately there's only been a page or 2 to catch up on in the morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Took a little nap. Too bad the heater doesn't stay warm if I'm not moving the tractor.....

Brrrrrrrrrrr.......


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1748080 said:


> Haha. Lately there's only been a page or 2 to catch up on in the morning.


Sorry I will try harder to make it a few more.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1748081 said:


> Took a little nap. Too bad the heater doesn't stay warm if I'm not moving the tractor.....
> 
> Brrrrrrrrrrr.......


Power naps are always a good thing.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I like how "Power Post" has become part of the regular vernacular on here. Say it in another thread and someone will undoubtedly question what you're talking about.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1748081 said:


> Took a little nap. Too bad the heater doesn't stay warm if I'm not moving the tractor.....
> 
> Brrrrrrrrrrr.......


Built in alarm clock


----------



## CleanCutL&S

"My Dad is a horrible mechanic, Could not fix the brakes so he just made the horn louder" :laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

So I don't think page 3000 will take to long for us to get to at this rate. Unless it snows of course.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1748079 said:


> Lurking again?


Not tonight. Why? Did that "Jeremy" guy post on NWS fb page again?


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1748084 said:


> I like how "Power Post" has become part of the regular vernacular on here. Say it in another thread and someone will undoubtedly question what you're talking about.


Don't use those big words in here. Some of us need an explanation. Or google.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1748073 said:


> Anybody watch the weather? I forgot to and I refuse to watch the 5 anymore with all the turn over lately.


Well Belinda copied the NWS headline on days below zero and didn't say much about snow for Saturday


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1748089 said:


> Not tonight. Why? Did that "Jeremy" guy post on NWS fb page again?


No you were going to bed 10 minutes ago and your still here.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1748091 said:


> Well Belinda copied the NWS headline on days below zero and didn't say much about snow for Saturday


SO saturday is still a ? But south seems to be the better target?


----------



## CityGuy

SSS you never did say anything about the NAM or what ever?


----------



## CityGuy

Wow 1030 comes and the room dies. Just like Jim says in the morning it;s dead because we are all up late.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hold on..I'll check the NAM.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1748099 said:


> Hold on..I'll check the NAM.


I am not that worried. He teased us earlier but never did say anything about it. If it snows it snows. Not like any of us are going to stop it.


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1748096 said:


> Wow 1030 comes and the room dies. Just like Jim says in the morning it;s dead because we are all up late.


I guess I'm not the norm because I'll be up for a couple more hours for sure.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NAM has about .25" of precip over southern MN.

At 20:1....well.... You all can do the math.
http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/index.php?model=eta


----------



## cbservicesllc

.14 inches QPF at the airport


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

GFS is a bit farther south than it was yesterday.

Yesterday the GFS covered the whole state. Today it's just over southern MN, basically same place as the NAM.


----------



## CityGuy

For a good laugh.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1748104 said:


> .14 inches QPF at the airport


I have a hard time picking the colors apart on the phone.


----------



## CityGuy

So flurries to a coating here in the northern metro is what I gather.


----------



## CityGuy

Well I am out for the night. Another tough day of winging back again tomorrow.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Hamel, just curious on how often you guys change cutting edges on your fronts?


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1748110 said:


> So flurries to a coating here in the northern metro is what I gather.


I'm fine with that. Although it's felt like weeks with no snow as sss mentioned earlier, another week without any would be nice!


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1748113 said:


> Well I am out for the night. Another tough day of winging back again tomorrow.


Champlin did that the other day, completely caved in the sidewalk that runs on one side since I'm at a corner lot & I was surprised they did that but then they came through with a sidewalk machine to blow it all into the yards, some of the snow in my yard is at least 4' deep now after that and after all the shoveling/snowblowing this season so far.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Couple of things will wake a guy up quick.

Hitting the curb with the loader so you come to a dead stop immediately, thereby catching your shin full bore on the corner of the dash, and KDWB deciding to throw a test of the emergency broadcast system in the middle of a song out of the blue.

Thinking WTF??? I GOTTA DRIVE THIS TRACTOR HOME NOW!!! until I realize it's just a test.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1748108 said:


> I have a hard time picking the colors apart on the phone.


Yeah if I want to get precise I use the met gen... that's where I got .14... The maps are great for seeing where the bullseye is going


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1748119 said:


> Couple of things will wake a guy up quick.
> 
> Hitting the curb with the loader so you come to a dead stop immediately, thereby catching your shin full bore on the corner of the dash, and KDWB deciding to throw a test of the emergency broadcast system in the middle of a song out of the blue.
> 
> Thinking WTF??? I GOTTA DRIVE THIS TRACTOR HOME NOW!!! until I realize it's just a test.


:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1748119 said:


> Couple of things will wake a guy up quick.
> 
> Hitting the curb with the loader so you come to a dead stop immediately, thereby catching your shin full bore on the corner of the dash, and KDWB deciding to throw a test of the emergency broadcast system in the middle of a song out of the blue.
> 
> Thinking WTF??? I GOTTA DRIVE THIS TRACTOR HOME NOW!!! until I realize it's just a test.


Ha! That'll do it!


----------



## Drakeslayer

Hamel is going to be disappointed if there is only one new page when he wakes up.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1748119 said:


> Couple of things will wake a guy up quick.
> 
> Hitting the curb with the loader so you come to a dead stop immediately, thereby catching your shin full bore on the corner of the dash, and KDWB deciding to throw a test of the emergency broadcast system in the middle of a song out of the blue.
> 
> Thinking WTF??? I GOTTA DRIVE THIS TRACTOR HOME NOW!!! until I realize it's just a test.


You should use a skid steer so only your stomach hurts and you think the machine is overheating.


----------



## Drakeslayer

And 290!!!!!! I'm there.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;1748125 said:


> You should use a skid steer so only your stomach hurts and you think the machine is overheating.


With that you get the occasional shoulder in the door too


----------



## Green Grass

So I spend the night in class and you guys post 10 pages.


----------



## BossPlow614

A buddy of mine hit his head on the door and cut his forehead a little bit earlier this week. That had to hurt.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1748103 said:


> NAM has about .25" of precip over southern MN.
> 
> At 20:1....well.... You all can do the math.
> http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/index.php?model=eta


No, not really:laughing:
How much am I looking at here.....


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1748132 said:


> A buddy of mine hit his head on the door and cut his forehead a little bit earlier this week. That had to hurt.


Back in high school when I plowed for someone else the owners son hit a storm drain and broke the door with his head.


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;1748135 said:


> Back in high school when I plowed for someone else the owners son hit a storm drain and broke the door with his head.


I am learning to hate the sun viser in my new truck. I have headbutted the dam thing a few times hitting a snow pile:realmad:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1748132 said:


> A buddy of mine hit his head on the door and cut his forehead a little bit earlier this week. That had to hurt.


About 6-7 years ago I hit a manhole with the truck plow. I bounced up, hit my head on the top of the truck, and the button of my ball cap cut my head.

Thought I was sweating weird til I realized I had blood running down the side of my face.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1748134 said:


> No, not really:laughing:
> How much am I looking at here.....


.25*20=5" +/-.

However, cb says MSP says .14" so that would only be 2.8" at a 20:1 ratio.


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1748134 said:


> No, not really:laughing:
> How much am I looking at here.....


Here is a chart that's kinda neat, makes it easier for the none weather junkies

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/dvn/?n=toolswaterequiv


----------



## OC&D

I'm up.

I just got off the phone with my dad. He starts PT tomorrow after surgery like 6 weeks ago from a broken tibia and a dislocated toe. Some days I wish I could be the son my father deserves.


----------



## banonea

here is the question for the night for everyone to discuss

I am looking to hire a couple of guys to work this summer for me. I am thinking about hiring them as subs so I don't half to do taxes and all the other crap that goes along with employees. In order to be able to wright off there income, I believe you need a copy of there workers comp insurance for your WC audit, otherwise you half to claim them on your WC. Am I correct that, as long as they are a LLC or INC they can "op out" of work comp because they are there own company?


----------



## Polarismalibu

OC&D;1748143 said:


> I'm up.
> 
> I just got off the phone with my dad. He starts PT tomorrow after surgery like 6 weeks ago from a broken tibia and a dislocated toe. Some days I wish I could be the son my father deserves.


How did he break it? I have broken my arm, shoulder, collarbone, fingers, nose. I would think the leg would be worse then any of those.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

F'n A. Just hit my shin so hard again I'm in cold sweats.

Got pain shooting all the way up my leg. Got a Cadbury egg looking bump on my leg. Gonna havta buy some catcher's shin pads tomorrow, at least one for my left leg.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1748143 said:


> I'm up.
> 
> I just got off the phone with my dad. He starts PT tomorrow after surgery like 6 weeks ago from a broken tibia and a dislocated toe. Some days I wish I could be the son my father deserves.


Why aren't ya? First call in weeks? Break his leg cause you didn't help him doing something?

At least you just got off the phone with him.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1748145 said:


> here is the question for the night for everyone to discuss
> 
> I am looking to hire a couple of guys to work this summer for me. I am thinking about hiring them as subs so I don't half to do taxes and all the other crap that goes along with employees. In order to be able to wright off there income, I believe you need a copy of there workers comp insurance for your WC audit, otherwise you half to claim them on your WC. Am I correct that, as long as they are a LLC or INC they can "op out" of work comp because they are there own company?


If they use your equipment, or if you set them up with a route, technically they are an employee.

About the only way you can have a sub is if you don't do something like irrigation, yet you hire an irrigation guy to do work for your customer and the money goes through you to him.


----------



## OC&D

Polarismalibu;1748146 said:


> How did he break it? I have broken my arm, shoulder, collarbone, fingers, nose. I would think the leg would be worse then any of those.


He broke it when we were deer hunting this past fall. He went to put on his backpack, lost his balance, and stepped on his right leg apparently in a way that ended up cracking his tibia. It was more or less dumb luck....

The toe has been a problem for a long time and it just made sense to fix it at the same time.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1748148 said:


> F'n A. Just hit my shin so hard again I'm in cold sweats.
> 
> Got pain shooting all the way up my leg. Got a Cadbury egg looking bump on my leg. Gonna havta buy some catcher's shin pads tomorrow, at least one for my left leg.


It's really that easy to hit the dash in the loader? I would wrap it in foam if it's that bad


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1748146 said:


> How did he break it? I have broken my arm, shoulder, collarbone, fingers, nose. I would think the leg would be worse then any of those.


In 2008 I broke my left foot. Missed the bottom stair in my house, broke the outside bone in my foot in two places.

I still have the plate and 5 pins in my foot.

When I used to shovel, I could feel the plate in my bones when my foot would get cold.


----------



## Polarismalibu

OC&D;1748151 said:


> He broke it when we were deer hunting this past fall. He went to put on his backpack, lost his balance, and stepped on his right leg apparently in a way that ended up cracking his tibia. It was more or less dumb luck....
> 
> The toe has been a problem for a long time and it just made sense to fix it at the same time.


It's pretty easy to step weird ways out hunting. I'm glad it sounds like he has recovered fairly fast. The more serious bones I broke took at least 8 weeks


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1748152 said:


> It's really that easy to hit the dash in the loader? I would wrap it in foam if it's that bad


There's a corner of the dash that sticks out right above the clutch. Biggest problem is trying to move these piles, and creep into the pile, but have enough momentum to get enough of the froZen pile picked up.

I find the curb, and work along it, but then all of a sudden you hit a soft spot and shoot in faster, or it's frozen and you hit it a little harder and pop through.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1748149 said:


> Why aren't ya? First call in weeks? Break his leg cause you didn't help him doing something?
> 
> At least you just got off the phone with him.


Nope. I talk to him at least 5 times a week. He screwed his leg up while we were hunting. I was literally 20' from him when he did it. Fluke accident.

I just see how much more I could do, but I get caught up in all the other things going on, and I already feel overwhelmed with all I've got on my plate, but the reality is that all of those other things are less important than he is. Regardless, I get distracted, and time passes, and I end up feeling like a crappy son.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1748158 said:


> Nope. I talk to him at least 5 times a week. He screwed his leg up while we were hunting. I was literally 20' from him when he did it. Fluke accident.
> 
> I just see how much more I could do, but I get caught up in all the other things going on, and I already feel overwhelmed with all I've got on my plate, but the reality is that all of those other things are less important than he is. Regardless, I get distracted, and time passes, and I end up feeling like a crappy son.


We all do. Been that way forever. Cat's in the Cradle.

The stuff that has been going on with my dad has made me slow down a bit and spend more time with him.


----------



## OC&D

Polarismalibu;1748154 said:


> It's pretty easy to step weird ways out hunting. I'm glad it sounds like he has recovered fairly fast. The more serious bones I broke took at least 8 weeks


He's a tough old guy. We just got our spring turkey lottery postcards today, so he called me all worked up. He's pretty excited to get out there this spring, which makes me pretty happy. I don't know if I'll have the same drive to go hunting after he calls it quits, it really won't be the same without him out there.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1748159 said:


> The stuff that has been going on with my dad has made me slow down a bit and spend more time with him.


You will never regret that. He's a lucky man, and despite never meeting you in person, what you've posted about that ordeal gives me a great deal of respect for you.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1748160 said:


> He's a tough old guy. We just got our spring turkey lottery postcards today, so he called me all worked up. He's pretty excited to get out there this spring, which makes me pretty happy. I don't know if I'll have the same drive to go hunting after he calls it quits, it really won't be the same without him out there.


When I was about 12 until about 25, every weekend in the fall, my dad and I would go hunting pheasants in IA.

There were some weekends we didn't really talk to each other, there were some weekends where they were spent in some small town bar eating chili trying g to warm up.

I miss those trips. He'll be 80 in March. Diabetes has taken his stability on his feet, COPD has taken his ability to walk much of a distance at any one time.

Every spring I tell myself "this is the year I don't work as much, get the boat out more".

Every year it's the same....September and I think, do I really want to get the boat out now just to out it away?

It's a nice boat too, not just an older benched aluminum runabout, but work calls too much.


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea;1748145 said:


> here is the question for the night for everyone to discuss
> 
> I am looking to hire a couple of guys to work this summer for me. I am thinking about hiring them as subs so I don't half to do taxes and all the other crap that goes along with employees. In order to be able to wright off there income, I believe you need a copy of there workers comp insurance for your WC audit, otherwise you half to claim them on your WC. Am I correct that, as long as they are a LLC or INC they can "op out" of work comp because they are there own company?


I'd avoid it... If DLI sticks their nose in your business, and like lwnmwr says, they use your stuff, work recurring hours, etc... they're an employee


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Man, sure wish there was a Perkins around....craving some pancakes.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1748165 said:


> Man, sure wish there was a Perkins around....craving some pancakes.


Look at that, you're at 6800 posts. Doesnt feel that long ago that you hit 4000 posts. Hahaha


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I DID say I was going to take on Grandview, but do it in this thread.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Senior High done. Time to head to Holiday, grab some fuel, cookies and a diet Dr. Pepper.

Get this last school then hold up morning traffic driving my tractor home.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh goodie....... "The next 45 days we see few 40's. Contrast that with 5 times as many below zero temps". - NWS forecast discussion.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

5:45..... Guess I'd better start heading home. 20 minute drive. Get an hour nap in before I need to get the youngest on the bus, then another nap before I need to get my dad go the doc, then get some things fixed on a couple of trucks before the snow, then another nap, then back in the tractor.

Gotta figure out a time to get to Play It Again for some shinguards.


----------



## SnowGuy73

-9 overcast, calm

05:52


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu has pulled the snow out for me for Friday night and Saturday....


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS now has me at 80% chance of 1-3"....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1748202 said:


> NWS now has me at 80% chance of 1-3"....


Which one are you going with. Bit of extremes.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sven shows 2.3"


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1748206 said:


> Which one are you going with. Bit of extremes.


The NWS app.

Because I always take in the ass!


----------



## SnowGuy73

5 says a couple inches, no specific amount.


----------



## SnowGuy73

9 says 1-2", no snow o meter.


----------



## cbservicesllc

I really expected more pages already this morning in order to make mjbossdub work for it when he wakes up a noon. 

NWS has me at 1-3 on Saturday... latest met gen for the airport NAM went down a bit and GFS went up... roughly 2 inches at 20:1


----------



## skorum03

70% 1-3 for me


----------



## skorum03

A nice little push. Wouldn't complain about that


----------



## skorum03

cbservicesllc;1748236 said:


> I really expected more pages already this morning in order to make mjbossdub work for it when he wakes up a noon.
> 
> NWS has me at 1-3 on Saturday... latest met gen for the airport NAM went down a bit and GFS went up... roughly 2 inches at 20:1


Still got 4.5 hours til noon... I'm sure he'll have some reading to do


----------



## skorum03

cbservicesllc;1748236 said:


> I really expected more pages already this morning in order to make mjbossdub work for it when he wakes up a noon.
> 
> NWS has me at 1-3 on Saturday... latest met gen for the airport NAM went down a bit and GFS went up... roughly 2 inches at 20:1


I've never been able to sleep in much past 9. And even 9 is hard for me to do.


----------



## skorum03

KSTP says a "few inches can't be ruled out" for friday into saturday


----------



## skorum03

I feel like I'm talking to myself.


----------



## skorum03

Guess whoever is awake is already busy doing something.... Doesn't have time for plowsite when we're so close to overtaking a country....


----------



## banonea

I'm here, picking up the brother in law at work, dropping off the nephew at pre school then off to strip a parking lot before the owner come to visit tomorrow.......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1748145 said:


> here is the question for the night for everyone to discuss
> 
> I am looking to hire a couple of guys to work this summer for me. I am thinking about hiring them as subs so I don't half to do taxes and all the other crap that goes along with employees. In order to be able to wright off there income, I believe you need a copy of there workers comp insurance for your WC audit, otherwise you half to claim them on your WC. Am I correct that, as long as they are a LLC or INC they can "op out" of work comp because they are there own company?


If that's the way you want to go, then you need to find another company that has their own equipment and insurance to sub to them. I don't see them as an employee if they have their own stuff and have been established already. How much work are you talking about? A days worth? Everyday of the work week?


----------



## CityGuy

Drakeslayer;1748114 said:


> Hamel, just curious on how often you guys change cutting edges on your fronts?


Usually once a year or as needed. Change curb runners more than edges. Alos change attack angle as needed for road conditions.


----------



## CityGuy

Drakeslayer;1748124 said:


> Hamel is going to be disappointed if there is only one new page when he wakes up.


Wow you guys need to get on it. We are close to the north and might just make SSS goal of friday night yet.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1748257 said:


> If that's the way you want to go, then you need to find another company that has their own equipment and insurance to sub to them. I don't see them as an employee if they have their own stuff and have been established already. How much work are you talking about? A days worth? Everyday of the work week?


At least 4 days a week.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I am kinda here. Keep dozi.....zzzzzzzzzzzzz.........ng off.......zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1748131 said:


> So I spend the night in class and you guys post 10 pages.


That will teach you.

Feel any more educated? :laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

skorum03;1748247 said:


> I feel like I'm talking to myself.


Been there and done that. Gets your post count up and adds to the page count.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1748263 said:


> At least 4 days a week.


OK. If it was 1-2 days I could run over and do that. Is it all over Roch? Or is it all in on area? Commercial or residential?


----------



## CityGuy

skorum03;1748248 said:


> Guess whoever is awake is already busy doing something.... Doesn't have time for plowsite when we're so close to overtaking a country....


Sorry little hard to PS when your winging back. Waiting on a salt load again and traffic to die down.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1748264 said:


> I am kinda here. Keep dozi.....zzzzzzzzzzzzz.........ng off.......zzzzzzzzzzz


Just get the little ones off to school so MRs. LWN dosn't ground you. Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1748275 said:


> Just get the little ones off to school so MRs. LWN dosn't ground you. Thumbs Up


He's on the bus. Sitting at the 'rents so if I fall asleep again, they can wake me up when it's time to go to the doctor.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1748270 said:


> OK. If it was 1-2 days I could run over and do that. Is it all over Roch? Or is it all in on area? Commercial or residential?


Both. All over town. I half to make a few calls. I want to see if I can find a company that is less than $16/hr.they do pay all insurance and taxes for that price so all I do is write 1 check once a week , and if I knew it was a good price I would be OK with it but there is only 1 company in town that offers this kind of service.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1748285 said:


> Both. All over town. I half to make a few calls. I want to see if I can find a company that is less than $16/hr.they do pay all insurance and taxes for that price so all I do is write 1 check once a week , and if I knew it was a good price I would be OK with it but there is only 1 company in town that offers this kind of service.


Let me known if its something you would like to do and we could discuss further to see if its worth it for both of us. Its tough having an employee or employees


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1748300 said:


> Let me known if its something you would like to do and we could discuss further to see if its worth it for both of us. Its tough having an employee or employees


that's why I want to try to set them up as subcontractors I'm going to put a call into my workmans comp company because the only concern I have is my work comp audit


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'll be interested to see what this looks like after a couple of days, instead of the next morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I suppose I should go get a pallet of salt. Anyone been to NSi to get bagged salt lately?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hopefully my dad comes out of the clinic doors with a walker instead of the chair.


----------



## TKLAWN

Accu and Novak keep the snow south of the metro for Saturday.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1748308 said:


> that's why I want to try to set them up as subcontractors I'm going to put a call into my workmans comp company because the only concern I have is my work comp audit


I think you'll have a problem setting them up as a sub just being and average Joe off the street. To be a sub and not have to worry about getting into trouble they would have to be an established company using their own tools and transportation. And having a true sub you wouldn't need work comp


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1748313 said:


> Accu and Novak keep the snow south of the metro for Saturday.


That would be the safe bet and has been for a few days. I prefer risky forecasters. We are in the snow on two of the models so its borderline just like earlier in the year. I think we have equal chances of a dusting or 2".


----------



## qualitycut

Banonea sent you a pm with the info with the guy/company I use. Whatever you want to pay someone multipley it by 1.4 and that's the total.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1748309 said:


> I'll be interested to see what this looks like after a couple of days, instead of the next morning.


Last year I hit a curb in the 873 and sent both shins into the rail above the foot control pedals. Both shins looked like that. Pretty much ruined the next few days. I can feel your pain


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1748334 said:


> That would be the safe bet and has been for a few days. I prefer risky forecasters. We are in the snow on two of the models so its borderline just like earlier in the year. I think we have equal chances of a dusting or 2".


Great I love that uncertainty.


----------



## skorum03

Well Paul Douglas this winter sure is trending milder 'eh? 

-5

wc -23


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;1748373 said:


> Well Paul Douglas this winter sure is trending milder 'eh?
> 
> -5
> 
> wc -23


As much as I don't like him I would check everyday. This year I quit about two days into November. Haven't been back since. Plus he hasn't been able to say slushy more than once this year.


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1748387 said:


> As much as I don't like him I would check everyday. This year I quit about two days into November. Haven't been back since. Plus he hasn't been able to say slushy more than once this year.


I agree I use to always read his forecast and I as well quit in early November. The weather does what the weather does. Its not trending milder. What a joke


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks this morning like the GFS and NAM are both a bit farther south again.

Gonna eat some leftover ribs from last night, take a nap for 2-3 hours, get the kid off the bus, then hit some local commercials tonight, til about midnight.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Taxes....Done! Holy crap...E filed both State and Fed. Fed emailed me back
in 20 mins saying "tax return accepted". 10 Mins later State says "Tax returns accepted. Never have I seen it that fast. Kind of creepy..........


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1748313 said:


> Accu and Novak keep the snow south of the metro for Saturday.


I was just going to post the same.

He says a plowable snow for the south metro isn't likely....


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1748311 said:


> I suppose I should go get a pallet of salt. Anyone been to NSi to get bagged salt lately?


Haven't heard for a week or so... I know they ran out of bulk again...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1748312 said:


> Hopefully my dad comes out of the clinic doors with a walker instead of the chair.


That would be a good thing! Good luck!


----------



## qualitycut

MNPLOWCO;1748408 said:


> Taxes....Done! Holy crap...E filed both State and Fed. Fed emailed me back
> in 20 mins saying "tax return accepted". 10 Mins later State says "Tax returns accepted. Never have I seen it that fast. Kind of creepy..........


Straight to the audit pile


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1748334 said:


> That would be the safe bet and has been for a few days. I prefer risky forecasters. We are in the snow on two of the models so its borderline just like earlier in the year. I think we have equal chances of a dusting or 2".


You think we'll know a lot more by 9AM Saturday? Apparently in laws want to go up ro a water park in Brainerd to visit my wife's sister...


----------



## MNPLOWCO

qualitycut;1748415 said:


> Straight to the audit pile


NO DOUBT! Do you think asking for 50,000,000.00 back was a bit excessive?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1748418 said:


> You think we'll know a lot more by 9AM Saturday? Apparently in laws want to go up ro a water park in Brainerd to visit my wife's sister...


I would think you'd know by then. Looks to be done down here around noon


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1748421 said:


> I would think you'd know by then. Looks to be done down here around noon


Same up here...."mainly before noon".


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yuhas just said he's going with 1-2" for Saturday.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1748429 said:


> Yuhas just said he's going with 1-2" for Saturday.


Yeah that or nothing....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1748429 said:


> Yuhas just said he's going with 1-2" for Saturday.


But he also said that one model shows a couple inches, one model shows no snow at all.

He then hesitated, and then said the above.

For my own self.... It'll snow. Most of my guys are not available until after 4 pm.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just got off the phone with my main shoveler. I told him he needs to start doing my W 7th sidewalks all the time, like he is doing my sidewalks in WBL.

He said he can't, he spends too much in gas. Last week he had 50 hours. I'm paying him $18 per hour.

So far this winter he's had one unemployment check, I've been keeping him that busy. Guess I need to look for a head shoveling guy. Then this guy can go back to $12/hour.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Building and Grounds guy just called. Everything looked great, they have some more areas to clear.

I don't enjoy accounts where they say "whatever it takes" when they say how much it costs. I'm always nervous about sticker shock.

But then I'm also not used to dealing with properties that have 10's of millions of dollars in their budget.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Figures, crawl in bed and I'm wide awake.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1748433 said:


> Just got off the phone with my main shoveler. I told him he needs to start doing my W 7th sidewalks all the time, like he is doing my sidewalks in WBL.
> 
> He said he can't, he spends too much in gas. Last week he had 50 hours. I'm paying him $18 per hour.
> 
> So far this winter he's had one unemployment check, I've been keeping him that busy. Guess I need to look for a head shoveling guy. Then this guy can go back to $12/hour.


Why don't you try to find someone down near the site to shovel it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It would probably help if I'd stop eating and drinking Throwback Pepsi's


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1748433 said:


> Just got off the phone with my main shoveler. I told him he needs to start doing my W 7th sidewalks all the time, like he is doing my sidewalks in WBL.
> 
> He said he can't, he spends too much in gas. Last week he had 50 hours. I'm paying him $18 per hour.
> 
> So far this winter he's had one unemployment check, I've been keeping him that busy. Guess I need to look for a head shoveling guy. Then this guy can go back to $12/hour.


That makes no sense @ $18 per hour he doesn't have enough for gas. Some of these guys are just greedy. Like the 2 I had that wanted even more than that per hours using my stuff and breaking it too


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1748437 said:


> Figures, crawl in bed and I'm wide awake.


I get like that when I get over tired


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1748438 said:


> Why don't you try to find someone down near the site to shovel it.


That's one of the reasons I was "upset" when they called the other day. I don't have time right now to run interviews. However, since the other guy doesn't want to do it, then I'll have to.

I'll have to put it in my ad that work will center around WBL, St. Paul.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1748440 said:


> That makes no sense @ $18 per hour he doesn't have enough for gas. Some of these guys are just greedy. Like the 2 I had that wanted even more than that per hours using my stuff and breaking it too


He has enough for gas, it's called not budgeting.

I give them shovels, blowers, gas, salt spreaders and salt.

They leave from their house and do the route.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yuhas showed his snow o meter thing.

Line set up directly over the cities. North suburbs no snow at all, south side with snow.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Why does 5 show 28 degrees for next Wednesday and nws and even accu show 10-12 degrees colder? I am not apossed to the warmer day, but can't they be close like all winter on temps?


----------



## OC&D

0F, light breeze, sunny.

12:06PM.


----------



## OC&D

^I had a Snowguy moment.

Please forgive me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Channel 4 guy said "a few inches" Saturday with 30's by the end of next week.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1748475 said:


> Channel 4 guy said "a few inches" Saturday with 30's by the end of next week.


I don't think they know what will happen. A few inches is a pretty general and broad way to say we might get some snow. I'll believe the part about the 30s when I feel it myself.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Looks sure are decieving. Went out to grab the mail. Nice and sunny and fricking cold. Each day it seems colder and colder


----------



## OC&D

jimslawnsnow;1748485 said:


> Looks sure are decieving. Went out to grab the mail. Nice and sunny and fricking cold. Each day it seems colder and colder


Yep. It's brutal. I'm hiding out inside cleaning out my office so I can guy out the paneling, old suspended ceiling, and wood lathe and plaster. Do I really need to keep Cingular bills from 2006?


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;1748485 said:


> Looks sure are decieving. Went out to grab the mail. Nice and sunny and fricking cold. Each day it seems colder and colder


I almost froze my face off walking the 6 blocks into class this morning


----------



## jimslawnsnow

OC&D;1748500 said:


> Yep. It's brutal. I'm hiding out inside cleaning out my office so I can guy out the paneling, old suspended ceiling, and wood lathe and plaster. Do I really need to keep Cingular bills from 2006?


Nope. Just from the last 5 years


----------



## qualitycut

Question for whoever can answer it, I use a company for my fertilizer apps and I get charged sales tax by them and then I again charge it to my customer. Anyway to not pay the contractor the sales tax and only pay on what I collect? A tax exempt form?


----------



## qualitycut

I ventured out to hit the bank and white castle


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1748525 said:


> Question for whoever can answer it, I use a company for my fertilizer apps and I get charged sales tax by them and then I again charge it to my customer. Anyway to not pay the contractor the sales tax and only pay on what I collect? A tax exempt form?


They are a sub and should not charge sales tax.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1748335 said:


> Banonea sent you a pm with the info with the guy/company I use. Whatever you want to pay someone multipley it by 1.4 and that's the total.


Talked to him and he is sending me info, thanks again


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1748550 said:


> Talked to him and he is sending me info, thanks again


No problem let me know how it goes or if you got any other questions


----------



## cbservicesllc

Just got called by Wright Hennepin Electric on the electrical box that got hit... $600... puke... anyone know of utility placement requirements related to property lines?


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1748555 said:


> Just got called by Wright Hennepin Electric on the electrical box that got hit... $600... puke... anyone know of utility placement requirements related to property lines?


I think they just need to be inside the easment or with the property owners permission anywhere.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1748557 said:


> I think they just need to be inside the easment or with the property owners permission anywhere.


I'll post pics in a bit... guessing i'm probably just F'd in the A...


----------



## qualitycut

must utility easmeants are about 14 ft from back of curb after doing some goggling


----------



## olsonbro

qualitycut;1748525 said:


> Question for whoever can answer it, I use a company for my fertilizer apps and I get charged sales tax by them and then I again charge it to my customer. Anyway to not pay the contractor the sales tax and only pay on what I collect? A tax exempt form?


The state is only owed sales tax 1 time on the service. The customer has to be billed for the sales tax. You collect it as the contractor and remit it to the state. Your subcontractor should not bill you sales tax, but you have to provide them with a tax exempt form. 
If you get audited for sales tax (which I have) it boils down to this....the state doesn't care who pays them, as long as they get paid. But you have to prove with out a doubt that any sales tax owed has been paid. If you bill the sales tax and remit it to the state for your fert/herb, you will be easily able to prove it has been paid.


----------



## qualitycut

olsonbro;1748566 said:


> The state is only owed sales tax 1 time on the service. The customer has to be billed for the sales tax. You collect it as the contractor and remit it to the state. Your subcontractor should not bill you sales tax, but you have to provide them with a tax exempt form.
> If you get audited for sales tax (which I have) it boils down to this....the state doesn't care who pays them, as long as they get paid. But you have to prove with out a doubt that any sales tax owed has been paid. If you bill the sales tax and remit it to the state for your fert/herb, you will be easily able to prove it has been paid.


Thanks that's what I kinda thought as far as a tax exempt form, I have had a sales tax audit also so I just want to have my ducks in a row without the state making more than they should


----------



## olsonbro

qualitycut;1748572 said:


> Thanks that's what I kinda thought as far as a tax exempt form, I have had a sales tax audit also so I just want to have my ducks in a row without the state making more than they should


You probably know this to, but since fertilizer/herbicide applications are a taxable service, you do not have to pay sales tax on the purchase of fertilizer or herbicide. Most vendors will automatically charge you sales tax, so you have to give them a tax exempt form too.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I find humor in trying to find people to work. They call or text about a job and then don't hear anything back? They also seemed stunned that they will be outside working. Makes me wonder sometimes what's going to happen to this world in 20,30,40,50 years


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1748604 said:


> I find humor in trying to find people to work. They call or text about a job and then don't hear anything back? They also seemed stunned that they will be outside working. Makes me wonder sometimes what's going to happen to this world in 20,30,40,50 years


Happenwd last storm talked to him at 83p sais be here at 930 said ok never saw or heard from him, he was emailing me everyday for a week asking for the job, then 2 other people wanted to work and that day no answer. People don't need to work when you cab make almost as much collecting unemployment. This is what I'm worried fir this summer, I have 20 sod small landscapes on new construction and I don't think I am going to find good help, not to mention all the mowing I bid


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1748604 said:


> Makes me wonder sometimes what's going to happen to this world in 20,30,40,50 years


I don't want to think about it...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Quality -

Give your fert sub an ST-3.

http://www.revenue.state.mn.us/Forms_and_Instructions/st3.pdf


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like NWS is starting to lean the way of Accu and Novak.

I'm at less than 1/2" for Saturday, my St. Paul is less than 1".


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1748642 said:


> Looks like NWS is starting to lean the way of Accu and Novak.
> 
> I'm at less than 1/2" for Saturday, my St. Paul is less than 1".


Same here.

NWS said the same for two Fridays ago and we ended up with an inch and a half.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1748646 said:


> Same here.
> 
> NWS said the same for two Fridays ago and we ended up with an inch and a half.


They also said the same for me 1.5 weeks ago when it snowed on a Sunday and I got 4".


----------



## cbservicesllc

Pics of the electrical transformer...

Looking from the cul-de-sac at my property... Driveway goes in at an angle, then straight on to the garage... had to unbury the fire hydrant from the builder covering it too... If you can see the whip to the left of the driveway that's the new transformer... It's 25 feet back from the curb...









Destroyed cable box and new transformer that they decided to mark









4' 4" from transformer to edge of drive...









A look straight on to the garage wall...


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1748641 said:


> Quality -
> 
> Give your fert sub an ST-3.
> 
> http://www.revenue.state.mn.us/Forms_and_Instructions/st3.pdf


What am I missing? How would that apply??


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1748641 said:


> Quality -
> 
> Give your fert sub an ST-3.
> 
> http://www.revenue.state.mn.us/Forms_and_Instructions/st3.pdf


That's what its called thanks.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1748657 said:


> What am I missing? How would that apply??


When I got my sales tax audit I needed to give that to a company to avoid the sales tax


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1748657 said:


> What am I missing? How would that apply??


Quality is charging his customer the sales tax.

Quality gives the ST-3 to his fert sub so quality isn't charged sales tax from his fert sub.

Now sure, Quality could pay his fert sub the sales tax, and then just pass the charges onto his customer with the paid sales tax built in, but I'm always one that likes to have sales tax charged to the final person, ie customer.

I don't know if Quality is charging the customer more than he's paying the fert sub or not.

But let's say fert sub charges $100, or $107.13 after tax (7.125%).

Quality then charges the customer $150. Should Quality be responsible for the sales tax on the $50 extra? He should not charge sales tax on the whole $150, because he's already paid it to the fert sub on the first $100. But if he just charges $3.50 +/- in sales tax on a $150 invoice, will that look odd when he gets audited?

That's why I like ST-3'ing everyone I get supplies from for taxable services, and then just charging the sales tax to the end user.

But you can't ST-3 salt purchases, because those are a nontaxable service, so you have to pay sales tax on ice melt.


----------



## TKLAWN

Gotcha. I thought lwnmwrman was saying to use it when you buy fert.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1748677 said:


> Quality is charging his customer the sales tax.
> 
> Quality gives the ST-3 to his fert sub so quality isn't charged sales tax from his fert sub.
> 
> Now sure, Quality could pay his fert sub the sales tax, and then just pass the charges onto his customer with the paid sales tax built in, but I'm always one that likes to have sales tax charged to the final person, ie customer.
> 
> I don't know if Quality is charging the customer more than he's paying the fert sub or not.
> 
> But let's say fert sub charges $100, or $107.13 after tax (7.125%).
> 
> Quality then charges the customer $150. Should Quality be responsible for the sales tax on the $50 extra? He should not charge sales tax on the whole $150, because he's already paid it to the fert sub on the first $100. But if he just charges $3.50 +/- in sales tax on a $150 invoice, will that look odd when he gets audited?
> 
> That's why I like ST-3'ing everyone I get supplies from for taxable services, and then just charging the sales tax to the end user.
> 
> But you can't ST-3 salt purchases, because those are a nontaxable service, so you have to pay sales tax on ice melt.


So when you buy fert/herbicide at JDL you don't pay taxes.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just like when I buy off road diesel. The road taxes are taken out, but then I'm supposed to be charged sales tax.

Since the fuel is being used in providing a taxable service, I no longer need to be paid the sales tax on the off road fuel, so I turn in an ST-3 to the fuel supplier.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1748680 said:


> So when you buy fert/herbicide at JDL you don't pay taxes.


If you charge your customer sales tax for the whole service, no, you do not pay sales tax at JDL.

If you line item the service, ie Fertilizer $50, Labor $100, and then invoice the sales tax only on the labor, then you need to pay sales tax at JDL.

I have an all inclusive invoice, so the customer ends up paying the sales tax in the end.

If I paid sales tax on the fert, then the state would be getting sales tax money from me, then again from the customer on the same product.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1748678 said:


> Gotcha. I thought lwnmwrman was saying to use it when you buy fert.


I would imagine most here have seen this.......

http://www.revenue.state.mn.us/businesses/sut/factsheets/FS121.pdf

Anything that you buy for work, that falls on this fact sheet, you can give an ST-3 to the supplier and you don't have to pay sales tax on it as long as you are charging the customer sales tax.

Fert, chemicals, mower blades, grass seed.....


----------



## TKLAWN

Got it. I had to read it twice to get.
thanks lwnmwrman


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1748686 said:


> I would imagine most here have seen this.......
> 
> http://www.revenue.state.mn.us/businesses/sut/factsheets/FS121.pdf
> 
> Anything that you buy for work, that falls on this fact sheet, you can give an ST-3 to the supplier and you don't have to pay sales tax on it as long as you are charging the customer sales tax.
> 
> Fert, chemicals, mower blades, grass seed.....


Reference the Fact Sheet all the time... but didn't know everything about the tax exemption... thanks for the info!!


----------



## qualitycut

Dahl said an inch or 2 and ending around 5pm on saturday, I could handle that


----------



## skorum03

cbservicesllc;1748654 said:


> Pics of the electrical transformer...
> 
> Looking from the cul-de-sac at my property... Driveway goes in at an angle, then straight on to the garage... had to unbury the fire hydrant from the builder covering it too... If you can see the whip to the left of the driveway that's the new transformer... It's 25 feet back from the curb...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Destroyed cable box and new transformer that they decided to mark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4' 4" from transformer to edge of drive...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A look straight on to the garage wall...


Just what you wanted to deal with today I'm sure.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1748702 said:


> Dahl said an inch or 2 and ending around 5pm on saturday, I could handle that


NWS has put some %'s in for the evening up here as well, talked about the models slowing down a bit in the Forecast Discussion.

Also, for those exemptions, if you guys have dedicated trucks like I do for work, you don't have to pay sales tax on lubricants.

If less than 50% of the mileage is work, then you do.

I would imagine that most of you that are married or live in gf have "personal" vehicles.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1748702 said:


> Dahl said an inch or 2 and ending around 5pm on saturday, I could handle that


F him!............


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1748706 said:


> I would imagine that most of you that are married or live in gf have "personal" vehicles.


 sure do my truck only gets used for work


----------



## unit28

NWS also said they have qpf to high and need to lower them?
Today they have snow ending by noon Saturday

I looked yesterday and had snow through the day saturday ending late afternoon like Dahl
except my totals were much lower 

so now I'm betting Camden will get more snow than me...........


----------



## unit28

looks like south Owat- Rchst, still has the same chance amount acc snow
for 4"


----------



## banonea

unit28;1748736 said:


> looks like south Owat- Rchst, still has the same chance amount acc snow
> for 4"


Sounds good to me. ....


----------



## CityGuy

Have to vent off a little here non snow related (what else would be new).

Hired a friend that is a remodeling contractor to finish 1 of my 2 lower levels. 3/4 batroom, bedroom number 3 and a family room. 
Came out in June to give me an estimate. Said if I went with him he could pencil me for late July and should take a week to a week and a half. I thought 2-3 in my head but I am not a contractor so I went with his word.. Asked for verbal off the top of his head not holding him to it price and I liked what I heard said to pencil until I saw it on paper.
Supposedly sent estimate with in a week of being out to email. (never got it). Called 3 weeks later because of storm clean up in city and had no time to deal with it. He said he had sent it. Had him send it again and I got it that time.
I liked the number I saw and gave him the verbal go ahead. Asked if still on for end of July? He stated because of storm damage that needed immediate attention he was out 3-4 weeks. That put it at the end of Augest or so. I was cool with that as I had a few things I needed to complete before he came anyway. 
So end of Augest comes and goes and then September comes and goes, then october and I get the I am so behind but don't worry you are next on the list line. Sends me a text week before thanksgiving and says rocks coming that monday. So I have 40 sheets of rock in my garage waiting for him to supposedly start the monday of thanksgiving. Never shows. Finally the first week of December comes and he finally shows up. He and 3 other guys throw up all the rock but in the bathroom as a sofet had to be built and he wanted to look at it again and come up with a game plan but would measure first day and order from the Depot that night for next day delivery.
So day 1 85% of rock up and bathroom measured for sofet and supplies ordered. ( I had already bought toilet, shower, and vanity. 
I had homework that night to put in all remaining screws 100-150 of them.

Day 2 They start taping and muding and framing the bathroom. 

Day 3 They plumb the bathroom and continue taping and muding.

Day 4 More muding and skim caot ceilings in familyroom, and bedroom

Day 5 They rock bathroom. 

Day 6 They tape and mud bathroom 

Day 7 They mud bathroom and touch up mud in rest of rooms.

Day 8 They tile floor and sand everything.

Day 9 They touch up mud and tell me to prime everything over the weekend.
I [rime everything with a very good primer and wait for them to return.

Day 10 They touch up all problem areas with mud.
They tell me to light sand problem areas and clean everything then paint it. 
I ask when I should order carpet as they need to come out and measure. Told to go ahead and get a measure.

Measuring guy comes out that thursday in January that schools were all out due to cold.
They call that afternoon and ask what carpet we want. They enter all the data and tell me that it will be 7-10 days for them to receive it at their shop.

I text contractor with that info and he says trim is a stock item at Depot but doors are special order. 1 week to get. 

So I text last wednesday to find out what the plan is as they had not been there in a week. He states doors still on order.
I text on monday and ask what's the plan as carpet should be in any day. Response was doors in and will call me "in a bit". Never heard anything more.

Today get a call that carpet is in warehouse and they want to set up an install day. Text contractor and that carpet is here and I need a plan as to when to have them install. No response.

So I have 1 coat of paint on everything. Lit bits of tape everywhere with problems that need to be addresses before I will finish paint it, and carpeting sitting in a warehouse ready to be installed and I am afraid to tell them that I have no trim or doors yet. I worry if I tell the carpet people to hold on to long they will get back logged or send the carpet back.

What should I do? I suck at muding and sanding. I have no trim or doors and a project that was supposed to take a week to a week and a half going on 2.5 months from actual start date.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1748741 said:


> Have to vent off a little here non snow related (what else would be new).
> 
> Hired a friend that is a remodeling contractor to finish 1 of my 2 lower levels. 3/4 batroom, bedroom number 3 and a family room.
> Came out in June to give me an estimate. Said if I went with him he could pencil me for late July and should take a week to a week and a half. I thought 2-3 in my head but I am not a contractor so I went with his word.. Asked for verbal off the top of his head not holding him to it price and I liked what I heard said to pencil until I saw it on paper.
> Supposedly sent estimate with in a week of being out to email. (never got it). Called 3 weeks later because of storm clean up in city and had no time to deal with it. He said he had sent it. Had him send it again and I got it that time.
> I liked the number I saw and gave him the verbal go ahead. Asked if still on for end of July? He stated because of storm damage that needed immediate attention he was out 3-4 weeks. That put it at the end of Augest or so. I was cool with that as I had a few things I needed to complete before he came anyway.
> So end of Augest comes and goes and then September comes and goes, then october and I get the I am so behind but don't worry you are next on the list line. Sends me a text week before thanksgiving and says rocks coming that monday. So I have 40 sheets of rock in my garage waiting for him to supposedly start the monday of thanksgiving. Never shows. Finally the first week of December comes and he finally shows up. He and 3 other guys throw up all the rock but in the bathroom as a sofet had to be built and he wanted to look at it again and come up with a game plan but would measure first day and order from the Depot that night for next day delivery.
> So day 1 85% of rock up and bathroom measured for sofet and supplies ordered. ( I had already bought toilet, shower, and vanity.
> I had homework that night to put in all remaining screws 100-150 of them.
> 
> Day 2 They start taping and muding and framing the bathroom.
> 
> Day 3 They plumb the bathroom and continue taping and muding.
> 
> Day 4 More muding and skim caot ceilings in familyroom, and bedroom
> 
> Day 5 They rock bathroom.
> 
> Day 6 They tape and mud bathroom
> 
> Day 7 They mud bathroom and touch up mud in rest of rooms.
> 
> Day 8 They tile floor and sand everything.
> 
> Day 9 They touch up mud and tell me to prime everything over the weekend.
> I [rime everything with a very good primer and wait for them to return.
> 
> Day 10 They touch up all problem areas with mud.
> They tell me to light sand problem areas and clean everything then paint it.
> I ask when I should order carpet as they need to come out and measure. Told to go ahead and get a measure.
> 
> Measuring guy comes out that thursday in January that schools were all out due to cold.
> They call that afternoon and ask what carpet we want. They enter all the data and tell me that it will be 7-10 days for them to receive it at their shop.
> 
> I text contractor with that info and he says trim is a stock item at Depot but doors are special order. 1 week to get.
> 
> So I text last wednesday to find out what the plan is as they had not been there in a week. He states doors still on order.
> I text on monday and ask what's the plan as carpet should be in any day. Response was doors in and will call me "in a bit". Never heard anything more.
> 
> Today get a call that carpet is in warehouse and they want to set up an install day. Text contractor and that carpet is here and I need a plan as to when to have them install. No response.
> 
> So I have 1 coat of paint on everything. Lit bits of tape everywhere with problems that need to be addresses before I will finish paint it, and carpeting sitting in a warehouse ready to be installed and I am afraid to tell them that I have no trim or doors yet. I worry if I tell the carpet people to hold on to long they will get back logged or send the carpet back.
> 
> What should I do? I suck at muding and sanding. I have no trim or doors and a project that was supposed to take a week to a week and a half going on 2.5 months from actual start date.


Sounds like a chitty contractor, I dont know where you ordered the carpet from and if they are also installing it but could the just deliver it and set the rolls in each room? I would ask how long they can hang onto it for and find someone else to finish the work if its not all paid for. Thats what sucks when a friend takes adavantage of your kindness and friendship


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dahl says a coating to an inch or two.... What a damn clown!


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1748748 said:


> Sounds like a chitty contractor, I dont know where you ordered the carpet from and if they are also installing it but could the just deliver it and set the rolls in each room? I would ask how long they can hang onto it for and find someone else to finish the work if its not all paid for. Thats what sucks when a friend takes adavantage of your kindness and friendship


It sucks. We have been friends in the fire service for 16 years and I trust him with my life. I new this was a little out of his normal work area and he was doing me a favor but was getting paid at the same time. If it was that big a deal and not going to work then he should have told me and I could have found another contractor.

I am at a loss. On one hand I want to send him an email and ask for a bill for services that have been done and find someone else to finish it so I can move on. But on the other hand I don;t want to make him mad. I am caught between a rock and a hard place.

One thing is for sure. Other than Green, never again will I use a friend to do work at my house.


----------



## unit28

oh boy


NWS update ...snow through Saturday / and Saturday night {late afternoon}
for me.

Saturday A 40 percent chance of snow, mainly between 7am and 1pm. Partly sunny, with a high near 16. Wind chill values as low as -17. East southeast wind around 5 mph becoming calm. 


Saturday Night A 20 percent chance of snow before 7pm. Partly cloudy, with a low around -8. Northwest wind 5 to 10 mph.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1748759 said:


> It sucks. We have been friends in the fire service for 16 years and I trust him with my life. I new this was a little out of his normal work area and he was doing me a favor but was getting paid at the same time. If it was that big a deal and not going to work then he should have told me and I could have found another contractor.
> 
> I am at a loss. On one hand I want to send him an email and ask for a bill for services that have been done and find someone else to finish it so I can move on. But on the other hand I don;t want to make him mad. I am caught between a rock and a hard place.
> 
> One thing is for sure. Other than Green, never again will I use a friend to do work at my house.


I would just tell him that you need to get it done and if he cant give you a date your going to have to find someone else, if hes a good friend he will either understand or get it done.


----------



## Greenery

unit28;1748762 said:


> oh boy
> 
> NWS update ...snow through Saturday / and Saturday night {late afternoon}
> for me.
> 
> Saturday A 40 percent chance of snow, mainly between 7am and 1pm. Partly sunny, with a high near 16. Wind chill values as low as -17. East southeast wind around 5 mph becoming calm.
> 
> Saturday Night A 20 percent chance of snow before 7pm. Partly cloudy, with a low around -8. Northwest wind 5 to 10 mph.


So is it going to snow in the metro or not. When, where and how much.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Will wait and see what the GFS and NAM say in the morning.

This afternoon both were over southern MN with the GFS having hardly any snow over the metro.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Meteogram says 1/2" at MSP if I read it right?


----------



## BossPlow614

Watching snowboard slopestyle on the Olympics. This, Superpipe, and Snowboarder-X will be the only sports I'll watch on it.


----------



## unit28

Greenery;1748770 said:


> So is it going to snow in the metro or not. When, where and how much.


.an inch at best

Loooks like south system is going farther into Iowa
Moisture is going lower too now

Dallas had an inch

Tiny flakes Saturday low LI/S RATIO


----------



## CityGuy

Contractor just texted me back and said he will be here wednesday and the rest of the week if needed. I should plan on carpet as soon as next thursday.

I think I will push carpet out until Friday in case there is an issue>


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like a pretty even game for the Wild and PReditors.


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1748820 said:


> Watching snowboard slopestyle on the Olympics. This, Superpipe, and Snowboarder-X will be the only sports I'll watch on it.


When were the opening cerimonies? Did I miss it?


----------



## BossPlow614

I'm not sure. Since they're 10 hrs ahead they're showing slopestyle qualifying from earlier today.


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1748837 said:


> I'm not sure. Since they're 10 hrs ahead they're showing slopestyle qualifying from earlier today.


NBC show the official opening is tomorrow night at 700. At least for tv.


----------



## qualitycut

Opening cerimomy is tomorrow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Too bad snowboarding is a winter sport... Some of these gals look like they might be pretty cute!!

Big coats, hats full face goggles don't do much for the visual aspect of the sport.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1748840 said:


> Too bad snowboarding is a winter sport... Some of these gals look like they might be pretty cute!!
> 
> Big coats, hats full face goggles don't do much for the visual aspect of the sport.


It's like watching porn on cable channel 99 when you were a kid. You can hear everything and occasionally see between the moving lines but its just not a clear picture.


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1748820 said:


> Watching snowboard slopestyle on the Olympics. This, Superpipe, and Snowboarder-X will be the only sports I'll watch on it.


No bobsledding mon?


----------



## qualitycut

I'm going to watch pretty much all of them whenever I can. Just kinda cool


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1748847 said:


> No bobsledding mon?


Noman but I cant feel my face


----------



## CityGuy

There is something about skating to music that I just do not get???????????


----------



## BossPlow614

Silje Norendal of Norway is smoking hot! She won gold at X Games a couple weeks ago.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1748840 said:


> Too bad snowboarding is a winter sport... Some of these gals look like they might be pretty cute!!
> 
> Big coats, hats full face goggles don't do much for the visual aspect of the sport.


Some lower case D's for sure!


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone have experience grading with a tire machine? How do they work? I was looking at getting a track machine but they dont make one in the right width to make it worth it so kind of leaning towards a s185. Any suggestions.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1748869 said:


> Anyone have experience grading with a tire machine? How do they work? I was looking at getting a track machine but they dont make one in the right width to make it worth it so kind of leaning towards a s185. Any suggestions.


Yup. There bouncy.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1748869 said:


> Anyone have experience grading with a tire machine? How do they work? I was looking at getting a track machine but they dont make one in the right width to make it worth it so kind of leaning towards a s185. Any suggestions.


185 is a great all around machine. I 'll give you a deal on a grade bar and rubber tracks.


----------



## CityGuy

Interesting read.

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/...link_fb20140206news-salt&utm_campaign=Content


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1748879 said:


> 185 is a great all around machine. I 'll give you a deal on a grade bar and rubber tracks.


How does it grade with and with out tracks? It will mostly be used on small yards in Minneapolis hence why I would really like a t140 but hard to find used and the new model isnt out yet. I would be interested in both if I end up getting that machine and grading bar whatever machine I end up with.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1748891 said:


> How does it grade with and with out tracks? It will mostly be used on small yards in Minneapolis hence why I would really like a t140 but hard to find used and the new model isnt out yet. I would be interested in both if I end up getting that machine and grading bar whatever machine I end up with.


What about a dingo? Or what ever those small ride on things are called?


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1748891 said:


> How does it grade with and with out tracks? It will mostly be used on small yards in Minneapolis hence why I would really like a t140 but hard to find used and the new model isnt out yet. I would be interested in both if I end up getting that machine and grading bar whatever machine I end up with.


Grades better with the tracks for sure. With smaller yards t140 would be much better for you,pretty worthless in the winter though. Spendy option but hand controls work better for grading too.


----------



## Greenery

Thanks Unit


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1748895 said:


> What about a dingo? Or what ever those small ride on things are called?


I rented one about 20 times in the last 2 years, they are nice but for not much more you can get a skid and use it year around, I have been kicking that idea around, also a t110 its only 47inches wide but can only lift about 1900lbs


----------



## Drakeslayer

I believe a T190 is the same width as a S185.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1748900 said:


> Grades better with the tracks for sure. With smaller yards t140 would be much better for you,pretty worthless in the winter though. Spendy option but hand controls work better for grading too.


Yea thats the problem.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1748905 said:


> I believe a T190 is the same width as a S185.


yea 5.5 feet I would prefer something in the 4.5 ft category the t140 fits that bill but hard to find and they were supposed to have a t450 ( same as t140) but now may not be till june and I need something in April


----------



## Drakeslayer

A track machine will be much better for grading overall. Minneapolis has a lot of black dirt lots which will be pretty messy for days after a rain. Unless you need the wheel machine for plowing I would go with the track machine. It will make your life much easier for the dirt work.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1748911 said:


> A track machine will be much better for grading overall. Minneapolis has a lot of black dirt lots which will be pretty messy for days after a rain. Unless you need the wheel machine for plowing I would go with the track machine. It will make your life much easier for the dirt work.


Yea I ran into that a lot last year and the tracks on the dingo made it possible to work just about any wet day and the concrete guys couldnt even get through the small slope in the yard. Do you have a track machine?

Edit and like TK mentioned about tracks over wheels how does that compare?


----------



## Drakeslayer

We have all bobcats but have you looked at a Cat? I have seen some guys plow with them and they seem do really rip. A little more money but seems like it could be an all season machine.


----------



## Drakeslayer

We have a T250 and a T300. The guys seem to like the T250 a little better for grading. The rest are wheel machines. Looked at a new T750 this summer for $70,000. A little too spendy.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1748919 said:


> We have all bobcats but have you looked at a Cat? I have seen some guys plow with them and they seem do really rip. A little more money but seems like it could be an all season machine.


Yea the 247 model its still 5.5 ft wide, I am waiting on a quote but have read that there are a lot of issues with the boggey wheels and track mechanisms


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1748926 said:


> Yea the 247 model its still 5.5 ft wide, I am waiting on a quote but have read that there are a lot of issues with the boggey wheels and track mechanisms


If you plan on anything with tracks, the ASV track system is the best of them. They have an actual suspension to them and ride more smoothly. Anything else will ride like a brick if you need to be on a hard surface.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Nws dropped me to 1-2 from 1-3. What's up?


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1748929 said:


> If you plan on anything with tracks, the ASV track system is the best of them. They have an actual suspension to them and ride more smoothly. Anything else will ride like a brick if you need to be on a hard surface.


Terex now owns them, I have read enough on skids today I am going to see them in my sleep, I went to the new holland as well as bobcat dealer today, tomorrow heading to cat.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

Hamelfire;1748929 said:


> If you plan on anything with tracks, the ASV track system is the best of them. They have an actual suspension to them and ride more smoothly. Anything else will ride like a brick if you need to be on a hard surface.


I've run tracked Deere, Bobcat, and ASV. ASV is definitely the best but the guy who I was running it for sold it because the maintenance was crazy. Something like they say you should figure $20 per hour of use will go to undercarriage maintenance and repair.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1748935 said:


> Terex now owns them, I have read enough on skids today I am going to see them in my sleep, I went to the new holland as well as bobcat dealer today, tomorrow heading to cat.


The building owner of my shop has a Terex... seems like a pretty solid unit...


----------



## Drakeslayer

Lawn Enforcer;1748942 said:


> I've run tracked Deere, Bobcat, and ASV. ASV is definitely the best but the guy who I was running it for sold it because the maintenance was crazy. Something like they say you should figure $20 per hour of use will go to undercarriage maintenance and repair.


2,000 hours= $40,000


----------



## CityGuy

Lawn Enforcer;1748942 said:


> I've run tracked Deere, Bobcat, and ASV. ASV is definitely the best but the guy who I was running it for sold it because the maintenance was crazy. Something like they say you should figure $20 per hour of use will go to undercarriage maintenance and repair.


I am not sure of all the specifics but when we were testing bobcats last spring the one thing I remember was that the ASV undercarrage was the smoothest. If memory serves CAT runs the ASV undercarrage and was the smoothest tracked machine.


----------



## CityGuy

Drakeslayer;1748952 said:


> 2,000 hours= $40,000


Must include track replacement and those are spendy from what I can remember from my excavating days.


----------



## OC&D

I think I just saw SSS on the tv. He was shirtless and had his face painted half green/half red with a beer in one hand and one of those foam claws in the other.


----------



## CityGuy

OC&D;1748990 said:


> I think I just saw SSS on the tv. He was shirtless and had his face painted half green/half red with a beer in one hand and one of those foam claws in the other.


Did the finger say SSS or PS on it?


----------



## OC&D

Hamelfire;1748991 said:


> Did the finger say SSS or PS on it?


Couldn't tell. He was dancing around screaming. He needs to get out more.


----------



## OC&D

Wild win!!!!! Nice goal too!


----------



## Drakeslayer

Does SSS own a Vuvuzela? I think I saw him also.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1748265 said:


> That will teach you.
> 
> Feel any more educated? :laughing:


Not at all so far EMT is dumb. Who can't put an air way in or change an 02 bottle.


----------



## OC&D

Drakeslayer;1749002 said:


> Does SSS own a Vuvuzela? I think I saw him also.


Probably. The man is an animal. He probably stormed the ice after the goal spilling his beer while trying to crowd surf his way down there.


----------



## Green Grass

OC&D;1749010 said:


> Probably. The man is an animal. He probably stormed the ice after the goal spilling his beer while trying to crowd surf his way down there.


He would not spill his beer!


----------



## qualitycut

Does the dot inspectors go by the gvw on the tabs or what the trailer is actually rated for? My trailer is rated for less than the tabs say


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1749021 said:


> Does the dot inspectors go by the gvw on the tabs or what the trailer is actually rated for? My trailer is rated for less than the tabs say


GVWR... or actual load, whatever is greater


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1749008 said:


> Not at all so far EMT is dumb. Who can't put an air way in or change an 02 bottle.


Well go north east to a dept I know well and see for yourself.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1749021 said:


> Does the dot inspectors go by the gvw on the tabs or what the trailer is actually rated for? My trailer is rated for less than the tabs say


Which ever is greater.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1749024 said:


> Well go north east to a dept I know well and see for yourself.


Not nice to talk about CB that way!


----------



## qualitycut

So if my trailer is only rated for 14000 but the tabs are at 15 because they dont have 14k tabs then its 15k? That doesnt make any sense.


----------



## OC&D

I'm surprised LM22 isn't out moving snow again tonigh giving us a play by play!


----------



## CityGuy

All these channels and I can't watch olympics right now? WTH


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1749026 said:


> Not nice to talk about CB that way!


South and west of his city.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1749027 said:


> So if my trailer is only rated for 14000 but the tabs are at 15 because they dont have 14k tabs then its 15k? That doesnt make any sense.


It's the DOT why would it make sense.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1749031 said:


> South and west of his city.


That is sad!


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1749027 said:


> So if my trailer is only rated for 14000 but the tabs are at 15 because they dont have 14k tabs then its 15k? That doesnt make any sense.


They'll go by the GVW of the trailer itself, so 14k. Be careful though. Is everything used to tow it rated for 14k? (Ball, receiver, etc?)


----------



## CityGuy

OC&D;1749028 said:


> I'm surprised LM22 isn't out moving snow again tonigh giving us a play by play!


If he's in the tractor he has his hands full and can;t ps at the same time.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1749032 said:


> It's the DOT why would it make sense.


I thought it was based on the tag on the tounge not the plate or the actual weight if scaled?


----------



## Drakeslayer

He may have bled out through the shin. There are lots of curbs that are hidden under the snow.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1749034 said:


> They'll go by the GVW of the trailer itself, so 14k. Be careful though. Is everything used to tow it rated for 14k? (Ball, receiver, etc?)


Thats what I was thinking, the 15k says tax base on the title and the trailer itself says 14k on it. I have been trying to find the info for years now and cant and then give up but now im trying to figure out if I need a class a to pull a skid.


----------



## CityGuy

OC&D;1749034 said:


> They'll go by the GVW of the trailer itself, so 14k. Be careful though. Is everything used to tow it rated for 14k? (Ball, receiver, etc?)


That big should be pintle. I often wondered though If everything has a weight it is/can be used to 5000, 10000, etc... What is that little pin and cotter key that holds it all to my truck rated at? Never seen one with a weight rating on it.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1749037 said:


> He may have bled out through the shin. There are lots of curbs that are hidden under the snow.


Or he finally feel asleep and never woke up.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1749040 said:


> Or he finally feel asleep and never woke up.


MAybe he and SSS secretly went to the game together and for got to tell us.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1749029 said:


> All these channels and I can't watch olympics right now? WTH


I know right, I am going to watch lenos last show, never really watch it but why not start on the last show. 


Hamelfire;1749039 said:


> That big should be pintle. I often wondered though If everything has a weight it is/can be used to 5000, 10000, etc... What is that little pin and cotter key that holds it all to my truck rated at? Never seen one with a weight rating on it.


Its a pintle


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1749010 said:


> Probably. The man is an animal. He probably stormed the ice after the goal spilling his beer while trying to crowd surf his way down there.


I did get asked if I wanted to fight. On the way out some drunk punk started beating on the FAMILY bathroom door yelling obscenities. I just watched a little girl and her mom go in. I called him out after he told a fireman that its not like there's a kid in there. I told him to turn around to see the little girl coming out. Told him a few more things and he asked if I would like to fight.  The stupid ***** with him actually defended the guy. The guy behind my brother said at least we could see one fight tonight.

I have no patience for people like that. wesport
And no, I would never spill a drop of beer, especially a $10 Bud light.


----------



## SSS Inc.

And where the hell are the olympics. I was hoping to watch something tonight. 

Great game to be at btw.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1749052 said:


> And where the hell are the olympics. I was hoping to watch something tonight.
> 
> Great game to be at btw.


I guess 24 coverage on 7000 channels starts tomorrow night after the opening cerimonies.


----------



## CityGuy

Don't think your goal of tomorrow night is going to happen SSS.

Unless we kick it tomorrow all day.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1749054 said:


> I guess 24 coverage on 7000 channels starts tomorrow night after the opening cerimonies.


I see that. Just checked Nbc's schedule.

http://www.nbcolympics.com/tv-listings#7

Maybe I can link to some russian stations.


----------



## CityGuy

Still 2100 and change posts behind. 

That might be a stretch for tomorrow. Unless Snowguy gets after it.


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1749038 said:


> Thats what I was thinking, the 15k says tax base on the title and the trailer itself says 14k on it. I have been trying to find the info for years now and cant and then give up but now im trying to figure out if I need a class a to pull a skid.


If the combination exceeds 26k, you need a class A.


----------



## CityGuy

-5

wc -16

22:42


----------



## Green Grass

hamelfire;1749060 said:


> still 2100 and change posts behind.
> 
> That might be a stretch for tomorrow. Unless snowguy gets after it.


a............


----------



## SSS Inc.

Leno is kinda funny tonight. Haven't watched in years.


----------



## CityGuy

NWS shows less than 1 for me on saturday. I am totally cool with that.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1749064 said:


> a............


I am giving it my all.

b


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1749062 said:


> If the combination exceeds 26k, you need a class A.


Thats what I always thought, then of course the more I read about it the more confused I get.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1749065 said:


> Leno is kinda funny tonight. Haven't watched in years.


His last show


----------



## Green Grass

C.........


----------



## CityGuy

Just found this on fb.
Take a look.
http://thechive.com/2014/02/06/conditions-at-the-sochi-olympics-are-badhilarious-32-photos/


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1749049 said:


> I have no patience for people like that. wesport


Neither do I, but in recent years, I try to avoid any situation that could potentially turn violent.


----------



## qualitycut

Thats crazy, you should do a little browsing on that site, you wont regret it.


----------



## OC&D

Hamelfire;1749039 said:


> That big should be pintle. I often wondered though If everything has a weight it is/can be used to 5000, 10000, etc... What is that little pin and cotter key that holds it all to my truck rated at? Never seen one with a weight rating on it.


Not necessarily. My dump trailer has a GVW of 15k and it has a 2 5/16" ball.


----------



## CityGuy

d...........


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1749080 said:


> Not necessarily. My dump trailer has a GVW of 15k and it has a 2 5/16" ball.


What kind and size?


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1749062 said:


> If the combination exceeds 26k, you need a class A.


Not if the trailer is 10,000 or less.

Single vehicle more than 26,000#
Vehicle and trailer more than 26,000# if trailer exceeds 10,000#

I have always understood you could have a 26,000# truck pulling a 10,000# trailer and not need it. Sounds crazy though.

Qualities trailer is say 14K, If the truck is 12,001 he needs a cdl.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1749083 said:


> Not if the trailer is 10,000 or less.
> 
> Single vehicle more than 26,000#
> Vehicle and trailer more than 26,000# if trailer exceeds 10,000#
> 
> I have always understood you could have a 26,000# truck pulling a 10,000# trailer and not need it. Sounds crazy though.
> 
> Qualities trailer is say 14K, If the truck is 12,001 he needs a cdl.


I never understood because I have had an a so long now.

Is that actual weight or stickered weight.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1749077 said:


> Neither do I, but in recent years, I try to avoid any situation that could potentially turn violent.


In this setting I wasn't too worried as I had about 200 people right behind me including my posse. wesport Things just came out of my mouth as I probably saw my wife and daughter being in the same situation. Dude needed to be knocked out.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1749083 said:


> Not if the trailer is 10,000 or less.
> 
> Single vehicle more than 26,000#
> Vehicle and trailer more than 26,000# if trailer exceeds 10,000#
> 
> I have always understood you could have a 26,000# truck pulling a 10,000# trailer and not need it. Sounds crazy though.
> 
> Qualities trailer is say 14K, If the truck is 12,001 he needs a cdl.


I'm fairly certain you're wrong, but I don't care enough to look it up. I've got no skin in this game anyhow since I've had a class A for 18 years or so. That, and I'm on my phone.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1749087 said:


> I never understood because I have had an a so long now.
> 
> Is that actual weight or stickered weight.


As was already mentioned they go by whatever is higher meaning if you overload a unit that puts you in to the cdl category thats how they will look at it.

We had an incident with a smaller truck where the trailer and truck according to the sticker exceeded the requirements. The driver did not have a cdl. The actual weight of the combined unit was well under the limit. The officer also noted that the stickers said 12k but the trailer was actually 10k. He cut us a break and advised to not bump the sticker up to twelve because it won't help us any. It was an oversight on our part and most of the small trailers are 12k so it just got stickered with that.


----------



## CityGuy

Anyone else feel the urge to join the fire service tonight?


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1749091 said:


> I'm fairly certain you're wrong, but I don't care enough to look it up. I've got no skin in this game anyhow since I've had a class A for 18 years or so. That, and I'm on my phone.


I don't really care either as I have also had it for 17 years and just about everything we own exceeds the weight by a lot. I had to look it up though just to verify


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1749097 said:


> I don't really care either as I have also had it for 17 years and just about everything we own exceeds the weight by a lot. I had to look it up though just to verify


You just typed that up. Sources!

Hehe.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1749100 said:


> You just typed that up. Sources!
> 
> Hehe.


I still want to know how much his truck weighs.


----------



## OC&D

Hamelfire;1749094 said:


> Anyone else feel the urge to join the fire service tonight?


Nope. I prefer brunettes. She has some killer curves though!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1749097 said:


> I don't really care either as I have also had it for 17 years and just about everything we own exceeds the weight by a lot. I had to look it up though just to verify


I think that means if the truck is 18k and the trailer is 9k you dont need it


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1749101 said:


> I still want to know how much his truck weighs.


I don't know about his, but my GVW is 10k, and if I remember, I'm pushing around 7500 lbs with the plow and spreader.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1749101 said:


> I still want to know how much his truck weighs.


Mine? GVW is 11 somthing. Thats why I asked about sticker vs what trailer says. If I go by the tabs im over


----------



## CityGuy

OC&D;1749102 said:


> Nope. I prefer brunettes. She has some killer curves though!


Gotcha covered.


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1749105 said:


> Mine? GVW is 11 somthing. Thats why I asked about sticker vs what trailer says. If I go by the tabs im over


That's the thing, the DOT won't go by tabs, they'll go by your actual weight and/or the GVW on the truck and trailer. The only time they care about tabs is if your truck's GVW and actual weight is beyond what you're stickered for.


----------



## Camden

A guy from Massachusetts responded to my help wanted post by asking if I have any work in his area LOL

Yeah, I have 2 cell towers in central MN and 1 in Boston that need to be done....


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1749111 said:


> That's the thing, the DOT won't go by tabs, they'll go by your actual weight and/or the GVW on the truck and trailer. The only time they care about tabs is if your truck's GVW and actual weight is beyond what you're stickered for.


Good deal...


----------



## OC&D

Hamelfire;1749107 said:


> Gotcha covered.


Nice!

Regardless, I'm pretty sure if I walked in to SPFD to be considered, they'd just laugh at me. (And I wouldn't hold it against them!)


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1749105 said:


> Mine? GVW is 11 somthing. Thats why I asked about sticker vs what trailer says. If I go by the tabs im over


Yes. 15k is a pretty beefy trailer. Most skid steer trailers you see are 12k. The dmv would know what the trailer really is, a cop told me so. Maybe you could ask at the dmv. I missed a lot of the conversation so I may be rehashing what was already discussed.

Streaming Russian TV right now and its really annoying. Prett sure its an infomercial. Waiting for live coverage.


----------



## CityGuy

OC&D;1749114 said:


> Nice!
> 
> Regardless, I'm pretty sure if I walked in to SPFD to be considered, they'd just laugh at me. (And I wouldn't hold it against them!)


Just tell Jamie Novak I sent you over.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1749115 said:


> Yes. 15k is a pretty beefy trailer. Most skid steer trailers you see are 12k. The dmv would know what the trailer really is, a cop told me so. Maybe you could ask at the dmv. I missed a lot of the conversation so I may be rehashing what was already discussed.
> 
> Streaming Russian TV right now and its really annoying. Prett sure its an infomercial. Waiting for live coverage.


The tounge on the trailer says 14k but they dont have a 14k tab so for tax reasons they bump it up to 15 instead of lower it. So I was just making sure they go by the 14k not the 15 that the tabs say because then it would put me just over 26k


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1749112 said:


> A guy from Massachusetts responded to my help wanted post by asking if I have any work in his area LOL
> 
> Yeah, I have 2 cell towers in central MN and 1 in Boston that need to be done....


Don'f forget the one in Texas.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1749116 said:


> Just tell Jamie Novak I sent you over.


Is he the weather guy????????


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1749116 said:


> Just tell Jamie Novak I sent you over.


And he will laugh harder!


----------



## OC&D

Camden;1749112 said:


> A guy from Massachusetts responded to my help wanted post by asking if I have any work in his area LOL
> 
> Yeah, I have 2 cell towers in central MN and 1 in Boston that need to be done....


You should email him back and ask him if he's willing to re-locate to MN. Tell him you'll pay any and all relocation expenses up to one week's pay.

If this is the future of the US, we're screwed.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1749119 said:


> Is he the weather guy????????


Well he could be but I am pretty sure he knows a whole lot more about fire than he does about weather.

Fire Inspector over at St. Paul.


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1749107 said:


> Gotcha covered.


I take it that you & Quality haven't seen the Calendar Girls thread in the off topic section?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1749117 said:


> The tounge on the trailer says 14k but they dont have a 14k tab so for tax reasons they bump it up to 15 instead of lower it. So I was just making sure they go by the 14k not the 15 that the tabs say because then it would put me just over 26k


Why didn't you just say that. :waving: Just kidding. You're fine then. If you're ever stopped just and there is an issue make sure they are aware of it. They will figure it out on their own when they run the vin.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1749120 said:


> And he will laugh harder!


He works with us all the time. He watches how things burn in the houses.


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1749123 said:


> I take it that you & Quality haven't seen the Calendar Girls thread in the off topic section?


I have but the first one poped on my fb feed tonight.


----------



## OC&D

Hamelfire;1749116 said:


> Just tell Jamie Novak I sent you over.


If they start hiring guys like me, I won't even bother calling a fire in, I'll just turn on the hose and let her buck.


----------



## OC&D

Doggone Gophers lost to the #@$%@#! Badgers. That irks me.


----------



## CityGuy

OC&D;1749127 said:


> If they start hiring guys like me, I won't even bother calling a fire in, I'll just turn on the hose and let her buck.


Never doubt yourself.

If they let little me test and I can get a ranking spot on the eligability list then anyone who puts their mind to it can. Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1749123 said:


> I take it that you & Quality haven't seen the Calendar Girls thread in the off topic section?


Huh? I didnt know there were other threads on here


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1749125 said:


> He works with us all the time. He watches how things burn in the houses.


He knows more about that then you and I ever will.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1749131 said:


> He knows more about that then you and I ever will.


Kinda like Farmer has forgot more about fire than you and I will ever know.


----------



## SSS Inc.

In case you guys wanted to know Russian TV sucks. Kind of weird. Still haven't found any events.


----------



## OC&D

Hamelfire;1749129 said:


> Never doubt yourself.
> 
> If they let little me test and I can get a ranking spot on the eligability list then anyone who puts their mind to it can. Thumbs Up


I don't doubt myself, I just know my limits!  For instance, I can play hockey, but I know I'll never be good enough to play in the NHL. Heck, I'd be a joke trying to play with most high school teams at this point!

That said, I'm working on it. I've been on that damned elliptical every day now for nearly two weeks. The picture box with satellite TV does wonders to make it tolerable though!


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1749135 said:


> In case you guys wanted to know Russian TV sucks. Kind of weird. Still haven't found any events.


My wife was on the iPad earlier tonight programming the first several days worth of hockey games to be recorded. They don't start until next Wednesday.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1749026 said:


> Not nice to talk about CB that way!


Hahaha, nice


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1749133 said:


> Kinda like Farmer has forgot more about fire than you and I will ever know.


Very true.


----------



## OC&D

It looks like I'll hit 2000 posts this season. I'd hit it much sooner, but I've decided I won't give Mr. Donovan any more posts in threads outside of this one after his post deleting frenzy, so I don't look at any other threads on this site except this one. Sadly, it won't make a difference, but at least it makes me feel better.

**And I'll never click on a single ad on this site either. If I'm interested in something I'll find it outside of PS.


----------



## SSS Inc.

...................


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1749141 said:


> ...................


I'm so glad I live here and not in Russia.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1749141 said:


> ...................


Nice sweater.


----------



## cbservicesllc

sss inc.;1749141 said:


> ...................


wtf.........?


----------



## SSS Inc.

........................ I have no idea what they are saying but its fun to watch.

HOT!:yow!:


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1749146 said:


> ........................ I have no idea what they are saying but its fun to watch.
> 
> HOT!:yow!:


And with that, I'm off to bed.


----------



## SSS Inc.

http://stream.1tv.ru/live

I think this is like Good Morning America. Events start in an hour.


----------



## banonea

Camden;1749112 said:


> A guy from Massachusetts responded to my help wanted post by asking if I have any work in his area LOL
> 
> Yeah, I have 2 cell towers in central MN and 1 in Boston that need to be done....


I seen that......


----------



## ryde307

I'm hauling snow in Minneapolis and the city is out salting.
Also mndot if patching potholes on 394 at 100 finally.


----------



## BossPlow614

OC&D;1749140 said:


> It looks like I'll hit 2000 posts this season. I'd hit it much sooner, but I've decided I won't give Mr. Donovan any more posts in threads outside of this one after his post deleting frenzy, so I don't look at any other threads on this site except this one. Sadly, it won't make a difference, but at least it makes me feel better.
> *
> **And I'll never click on a single ad on this site either. If I'm interested in something I'll find it outside of PS*.


I like your style Thumbs Up


----------



## BossPlow614

ryde307;1749156 said:


> I'm hauling snow in Minneapolis and the city is out salting.
> Also mndot if patching potholes on 394 at 100 finally.


What is there to salt? It's too cold for their stuff to work anyway.


----------



## ryde307

They are running clearlane all over the place on Hennepin and lyndale area.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1749160 said:


> They are running clearlane all over the place on Hennepin and lyndale area.


Do you run cat track machines in the winter? How do they do and how do the tracks and components hold up?


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;1749161 said:


> Do you run cat track machines in the winter? How do they do and how do the tracks and components hold up?


 1 is. Holds up fine. They are slower and lose traction pretty easy. If you are going straight they are not bad though. We try to keep the track away from a lot of salt. If you need to push back piles or anything like that it's hard to beat.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1749040 said:


> Or he finally feel asleep and never woke up.


This......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamel -

I THINK it was you, but a couple of days ago you mentioned your post per day was around 1.09 or something like that.

I'm finally sitting down in front of a real computer and pulled it up, I'm only at 2.07 posts per day.

However, my start date goes back to 2005.


----------



## SnowGuy73

-5, clear, calm. 

05:45.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS has me down to less than half for tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## SnowGuy73

^^^^^ Looks a lot like it did two weeks ago today....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1749185 said:


> ^^^^^ Looks a lot like it did two weeks ago today....


Looks the same as last week before that damn 5-10 am snowfall.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I hope it keeps pushing south, still to close for comfort. For me anyway.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Channel 4 and channel 5 both say about an inch for the cities by noon.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NAM and GFS this morning are both south of the cities now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1749202 said:


> Channel 4 and channel 5 both say about an inch for the cities by noon.


I missed both of them, thanks.


----------



## TKLAWN

I'll take less than a1/2in please. Thank you.
Keith says a dash btw.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Marler says flurries only for metro. An inch I90 area.


----------



## TKLAWN

Snoguy what are you doing for salt??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Marler's FB post....


Meteorologist Keith Marler
Friday: A sunny end to the work-week as we climb to the teens this afternoon (chilly? sure - but better than the cold single-digits of Wed/Thu). Clouds roll in tonight as some light snow passes mainly to our South - we'll see some flurries across the area into Saturday morning, but only minor accumulations (Southern MN could see up to an inch). Clouds will linger through Saturday as we hit the teens again, but sunny & cold highs around 0 are back into Monday. 20s are in the forecast for the middle of next week.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1749209 said:


> Snoguy what are you doing for salt??


I have a decent supply left, probably enough for about six or so runs.

Hopefully that's enough to get me through.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Kelsey really needs some thick rim glasses when she dresses like this.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1749216 said:


> I have a decent supply left, probably enough for about six or so runs.
> 
> Hopefully that's enough to get me through.


Now, if we get an ice event that's a whole different ball game. I that case I will be quickly screwed!


----------



## +plowguy

SnowGuy73;1749195 said:


> I hope it keeps pushing south, still to close for comfort. For me anyway.


Your name is SnowGuy but you don't want snow? I'm confused?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Marler's future cast thing didn't even show it coming close to me, hardly even made it to Jim down there.


----------



## SnowGuy73

+plowguy;1749226 said:


> Your name is SnowGuy but you don't want snow? I'm confused?


Correct........


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1749228 said:


> Marler's future cast thing didn't even show it coming close to me, hardly even made it to Jim down there.


They really changed their minds on that in a hurry didn't they.


----------



## +plowguy

SnowGuy73;1749229 said:


> Correct........


You must have monthly contracts?


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1749230 said:


> They really changed their minds on that in a hurry didn't they.


Ya they did. I still don't know if I can trust them though!


----------



## SnowGuy73

+plowguy;1749231 said:


> You must have monthly contracts?


About 1/3 of mine are, enough to cover my bills.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1749230 said:


> They really changed their minds on that in a hurry didn't they.


Same thing they did last Tuesday / Wednesday morning.

Then by Wednesday night it was "well, we might see pockets of 3"+", then Thursday morning it was "be prepared for 3 hour commutes".


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1749243 said:


> Same thing they did last Tuesday / Wednesday morning.
> 
> Then by Wednesday night it was "well, we might see pockets of 3"+", then Thursday morning it was "be prepared for 3 hour commutes".


This has been the entire season it seems like.

Very frustrating, to say the least.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Nws has me at around an inch on Saturday now. Figured something was up when they dropped it to 1-2 last night. But they have said less than half inch and got 2 inches


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1749247 said:


> This has been the entire season it seems like.
> 
> Very frustrating, to say the least.


No fishing to do?? This is the most you've posted, even if you combined the last week's posts?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I've never had a bruise be white in the middle before..... did I need to plow my shin after I plowed into my shin?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looked up Grandview this morning... I have 6,000 more posts to go to catch him.... :crying:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1749195 said:


> I hope it keeps pushing south, still to close for comfort. For me anyway.


On 45 he said maybe an inch or so over night. Said it @731


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1749259 said:


> On 45 he said maybe an inch or so over night. Said it @731


That would have been Barlow. He and channel 4 guy have been saying an inch all morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1749251 said:


> No fishing to do?? This is the most you've posted, even if you combined the last week's posts?


That's my plan again this weekend, taking the little guy with.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1749263 said:


> That would have been Barlow. He and channel 4 guy have been saying an inch all morning.


I guess we will see, again. I don't trust anything.


----------



## jimslawnsnow




----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1749274 said:


>


Ya, that's way different then 9. That almost looks the same as what they had yesterday and Wednesday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We all believe you Jim, just whether who we believe with the forecasts.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1749263 said:


> That would have been Barlow. He and channel 4 guy have been saying an inch all morning.


I forget all their names. Especially lately when 5&45 change pesonel more than their underware


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1749276 said:


> We all believe you Jim, just whether who we believe with the forecasts.


I was just posting that for the ones who may have missed it. Plus I was happy that my phone cut and pasted it. This Motorola pile of crap sucks doing that. I would post more pics if it worked right. Like when I saw a guy plowing an empty unused lot. He started in the middle winged right then left then right then left and so on.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1749275 said:


> Ya, that's way different then 9. That almost looks the same as what they had yesterday and Wednesday.


I don't watch them until a day or few hours before the snow. I'm betting by 11& afternoon news it will change. Saw it change a few snows ago I forget which on but it changed from 6 to the 630 forecast


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1749287 said:


> I was just posting that for the ones who may have missed it. Plus I was happy that my phone cut and pasted it. This Motorola pile of crap sucks doing that. I would post more pics if it worked right. Like when I saw a guy plowing an empty unused lot. He started in the middle winged right then left then right then left and so on.


Sounds like the way my cancer guy would do it. Hourly.

Meteogram is down to about .2" for the cities.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1749289 said:


> I don't watch them until a day or few hours before the snow. I'm betting by 11& afternoon news it will change. Saw it change a few snows ago I forget which on but it changed from 6 to the 630 forecast


I normally try to catch the news daily so I get the weather then to.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1749289 said:


> I don't watch them until a day or few hours before the snow. I'm betting by 11& afternoon news it will change. Saw it change a few snows ago I forget which on but it changed from 6 to the 630 forecast


That happened to the channel 4 guy here a couple of storms ago.

In the middle of his forecast, he shows the future cast thing and he's talking, he pauses, says "oh, that's the first I've seen of that, you can be sure of an update at 10".

His future cast was wrong. Showed snow going away, we got 4-5". I'm pretty sure that was the snow from 2 Sundays ago.

I'd look it up, but I don't have time now to go through 432 pages to find it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I just want to get up one morning, walk outside and have that feel of warmth on my face. Nothing special, just where you know you'll need a light jacket, rather than the carharts, heavy coat, hat, gloves. Just a TOUCH of spring.


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1749304 said:


>


Hmmmmm........


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1749304 said:


>


I'm hanging the plow.


----------



## qualitycut

What would some of you guys charge fo this I just got smoked on the bid. 52 unit, 26 buildings there are 22, 40-50 ft drives run north south and garage east to west And about 3 mowable acres. Mowing price and plowing


----------



## cbservicesllc

He has been right the last few times.... sitting in class with your deputy chief of training this morning snow.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1749322 said:


> What would some of you guys charge fo this I just got smoked on the bid. 52 unit, 26 buildings there are 22, 40-50 ft drives run north south and garage east to west And about 3 mowable acres. Mowing price and plowing


Since I don't bid them per time anymore I do yearly contracts. I would be around 3 k month. I'm sure someones doing it less than a few hundred a time


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1749322 said:


> What would some of you guys charge fo this I just got smoked on the bid. 52 unit, 26 buildings there are 22, 40-50 ft drives run north south and garage east to west And about 3 mowable acres. Mowing price and plowing


$12,500 for the year, just mowing and plowing. Also assuming that each drive is only A car and a half wide except up by the garage. Figures for 16 mowings +- and 16 plows, no salt or shoveling.

Edit: And after thinking about this I would need to see a map to give you any honest idea of what it should be

Edit on my edit: Whoops meant $22,500 haha. which still probably isn't high enough


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1749322 said:


> What would some of you guys charge fo this I just got smoked on the bid. 52 unit, 26 buildings there are 22, 40-50 ft drives run north south and garage east to west And about 3 mowable acres. Mowing price and plowing


I would be around $3k / month too. $60 / unit / month, without seeing what it is.

I'm sure someone is doing it for about $1,500 / month.


----------



## qualitycut

https://maps.google.com/maps?q=7968...+E,+Inver+Grove+Heights,+Minnesota+55076&z=18

All houses on borman way 1 south on blaine , 5 in the group north of borman and between blaine and 76th the nw lot on the corner of 76th and blaine are not part of it. . its probably a closer to 2.5 mowable

13 total buildings

edit fert would be 1400 for the year so clean up, mowing plowing and shoveling. Most are 5 foot walks 1.5 trigger and there are only really 17-18 drives as some are shared.


----------



## SnoFarmer

x2 at, -6*F a touch of spring,Thumbs Up

The lake is 97% frozen over.
It's going to be a cool summer with that lake breeze.



LwnmwrMan22;1749297 said:


> I just want to get up one morning, walk outside and have that feel of warmth on my face. Nothing special, just where you know you'll need a light jacket, rather than the carharts, heavy coat, hat, gloves. Just a TOUCH of spring.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Nam just moved a little north again. Catching Downtown and south.


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1749158 said:


> What is there to salt? It's too cold for their stuff to work anyway.


Getting ready for black ice in the morning.

It is a miss conception made by the media to the public that salt, straight or treated will NOT work at temps below 10 degrees. This is not true it will continue to work all the way down to temps of near -15. It just takes a longer period of time to dissolve and create a brine.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1749178 said:


> Hamel -
> 
> I THINK it was you, but a couple of days ago you mentioned your post per day was around 1.09 or something like that.
> 
> I'm finally sitting down in front of a real computer and pulled it up, I'm only at 2.07 posts per day.
> 
> However, my start date goes back to 2005.


Yes, mine goes to 08 or something like that.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1749253 said:


> Looked up Grandview this morning... I have 6,000 more posts to go to catch him.... :crying:


Time to get on it. Thumbs Up


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I tried to post a pic, but accu shows like 5 days in the forties next week


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1749377 said:


> I tried to post a pic, but accu shows like 5 days in the forties next week


They have mid to upper 30's for me.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1749297 said:


> I just want to get up one morning, walk outside and have that feel of warmth on my face. Nothing special, just where you know you'll need a light jacket, rather than the carharts, heavy coat, hat, gloves. Just a TOUCH of spring.


End of next week or so they say.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1749324 said:


> He has been right the last few times.... sitting in class with your deputy chief of training this morning snow.


What you taking?


----------



## CityGuy

SnoFarmer;1749351 said:


> x2 at, -6*F a touch of spring,Thumbs Up
> 
> The lake is 97% frozen over.
> It's going to be a cool summer with that lake breeze.


They bring any salt in on the lake recently?


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1749363 said:


> Nam just moved a little north again. Catching Downtown and south.


Toying with us again?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1749390 said:


> Toying with us again?


He is..... NAM has always been brushing the metro.

.001 at a 20:1 ratio is .02" of snow.


----------



## SnoFarmer

The lowest temperature possible for liquid salt solution is -5.8*F. At that temperature, the salt begins to crystallize out of solution (as NaCl·2 H2O), along with the ice, until the solution completely freezes. The frozen solution is a mixture of separate NaCl·2H2O crystals and ice .

A 20-percent solution freezes at 2 F 

If the temperature of the roadway is lower than 15 F or so, then the salt really won't have any effect -- the solid salt cannot get into the structure of the solid water to start the dissolving process. In that case, spreading sand over the top of the ice to provide traction is a better option.


----------



## CityGuy

Does anyone know if it is true that verizon will buy out a sprint contract? Mine is up later this year, August or so and the wifes is September. We want to dump sprint and go with verizon.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1749394 said:


> He is..... NAM has always been brushing the metro.
> 
> .001 at a 20:1 ratio is .02" of snow.


When you get a chance if you could let me know your thoughtss after the map I put up I would appreciate it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1749394 said:


> He is..... NAM has always been brushing the metro.
> 
> .001 at a 20:1 ratio is .02" of snow.


12z is at .07" now. ~ 1.4"


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1749322 said:


> What would some of you guys charge fo this I just got smoked on the bid. 52 unit, 26 buildings there are 22, 40-50 ft drives run north south and garage east to west And about 3 mowable acres. Mowing price and plowing


I'd probably be around 28K.... haven't looked at the map yet


----------



## Camden

Hamelfire;1749397 said:


> Does anyone know if it is true that verizon will buy out a sprint contract? Mine is up later this year, August or so and the wifes is September. We want to dump sprint and go with verizon.


They don't buy out contracts.


----------



## CleanCutL&S

I'm thinking Dee is right


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1749329 said:


> $12,500 for the year, just mowing and plowing. Also assuming that each drive is only A car and a half wide except up by the garage. Figures for 16 mowings +- and 16 plows, no salt or shoveling.
> 
> Edit: And after thinking about this I would need to see a map to give you any honest idea of what it should be
> 
> Edit on my edit: Whoops meant $22,500 haha. which still probably isn't high enough


16 mow I usually so 26-28


----------



## SnoFarmer

Dry slotted...

It ether goes south or north of us.


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1749409 said:


> They don't buy out contracts.


Well then guess I am stuck until then. Great


----------



## CleanCutL&S

Hamelfire;1749417 said:


> Well then guess I am stuck until then. Great


Just make sure You call Verizon first when switching. If you cancel Sprint first they will loose your # in porting. (I used to work for a Sprint dealer .... Never again!)


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1749386 said:


> What you taking?


1403 Instructor in Charge


----------



## SSS Inc.

CleanCutL&S;1749411 said:


> I'm thinking Dee is right


I like his page but don't forget he always gets our weekend storms wrong. He seems right on with the max snow being 2" on saturday. Not sure where Novak is getting 4" anywhere.


----------



## CityGuy

CleanCutL&S;1749418 said:


> Just make sure You call Verizon first when switching. If you cancel Sprint first they will loose your # in porting. (I used to work for a Sprint dealer .... Never again!)


I will be setting up with verizon first, then caneling services. I hate sprint and have told them that their line of crap about updating is 4 years old. They might want to either do it or drop the crap line.

I have notified the FCC several times and have a higher up person at sprint I deal with. I now send an email everytime my phone drops a call or has no service.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1749417 said:


> Well then guess I am stuck until then. Great


File a complaint with BBB... I got $60 a month for 5 months


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1749419 said:


> 1403 Instructor in Charge


ahhh. Got the crash course 1 hr class. Thats like 4 hrs or something isent it


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1749427 said:


> File a complaint with BBB... I got $60 a month for 5 months


See above.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hot Russian Chick on Today Show.


----------



## Camden

Hamelfire;1749417 said:


> Well then guess I am stuck until then. Great


You're not alone if that makes you feel any better. I have a corporate plan with 6 phones and my bill is north of $400/mo. I wouldn't balk at that if I had terrific service but that's not the case at all.

One day last month I was plowing a cell tower and I got stuck. My Sprint phone wouldn't call out or send out a text. I was literally 50' away from a tower


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Finally let me cut and paste


----------



## SSS Inc.

Nevermind......


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1749428 said:


> ahhh. Got the crash course 1 hr class. Thats like 4 hrs or something isent it


8 hour that covers everything, IIC is last 4 hours.

I filed with FCC and BBB...the former got me the account credit


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Going to be a while Quality... On a bit of a time crunch this morning.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1749472 said:


> Going to be a while Quality... On a bit of a time crunch this morning.


Whenever you can just trying to get feel on these properties from people who know them. Thanks


----------



## olsonbro

qualitycut;1749413 said:


> 16 mow I usually so 26-28


Just off the cuff, we would probably be between 22 and 25k on that


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1749475 said:


> Whenever you can just trying to get feel on these properties from people who know them. Thanks


I'd be at $45 a unit per month... might be a little low, but that's a good sized job for me.


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1749439 said:


> You're not alone if that makes you feel any better. I have a corporate plan with 6 phones and my bill is north of $400/mo. I wouldn't balk at that if I had terrific service but that's not the case at all.
> 
> One day last month I was plowing a cell tower and I got stuck. My Sprint phone wouldn't call out or send out a text. I was literally 50' away from a tower


For some reason that does not suprise me. :realmad:


----------



## OC&D

Camden;1749439 said:


> One day last month I was plowing a cell tower and I got stuck. My Sprint phone wouldn't call out or send out a text. I was literally 50' away from a tower


I would be absolutely livid. :angry: That's almost hard to even believe.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Pretty good for not salting before hand....


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;1749344 said:


> https://maps.google.com/maps?q=7968...+E,+Inver+Grove+Heights,+Minnesota+55076&z=18
> 
> All houses on borman way 1 south on blaine , 5 in the group north of borman and between blaine and 76th the nw lot on the corner of 76th and blaine are not part of it. . its probably a closer to 2.5 mowable
> 
> 13 total buildings
> 
> edit fert would be 1400 for the year so clean up, mowing plowing and shoveling. Most are 5 foot walks 1.5 trigger and there are only really 17-18 drives as some are shared.


$25k to $28K if they seem like reasonable people. If they are pita's lwnmwrman22 $36k for the year is about right but I would still hate the place. Most likely went for $15k to $18k unless the BOD and PM did a good job setting expectations for everyone.

Fert/weed control (how many times), shrubs (how many times), annual flowers?, rock bed maintenance (are they in decent shape or poor?), city walk? renters or actual homeowners play a part for me also. So many variables will get many different prices.


----------



## olsonbro

djagusch;1749516 said:


> $25k to $28K if they seem like reasonable people. If they are pita's lwnmwrman22 $36k for the year is about right but I would still hate the place. Most likely went for $15k to $18k unless the BOD and PM did a good job setting expectations for everyone.
> 
> Fert/weed control (how many times), shrubs (how many times), annual flowers?, rock bed maintenance (are they in decent shape or poor?), city walk? renters or actual homeowners play a part for me also. So many variables will get many different prices.


That's a very good description. There are so many factors that play into each Associations rate. There really is no good metric for bidding townhomes. You have to approach each one based on the Boards expectations, and bid accordingly. Its part of what I like about townhomes, is each one is different and requires different care. They are a challenge no doubt, but worth it if you ask me


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;1749516 said:


> $25k to $28K if they seem like reasonable people. If they are pita's lwnmwrman22 $36k for the year is about right but I would still hate the place. Most likely went for $15k to $18k unless the BOD and PM did a good job setting expectations for everyone.
> 
> Fert/weed control (how many times), shrubs (how many times), annual flowers?, rock bed maintenance (are they in decent shape or poor?), city walk? renters or actual homeowners play a part for me also. So many variables will get many different prices.


Shrubs twice fert qouted at 1400 for the year. They are all owned


----------



## SnowGuy73

Barlow shows the snow just brushing me now.


----------



## qualitycut

I was at 22k and felt that was kinda low but its a mile from my house, no irrigation


----------



## qualitycut

Only complauts ars fall clean up wasn't done last year and they show up about 8 hrs after the snow to plow. When I got done last snowfall they just showed up


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;1749539 said:


> I was at 22k and felt that was kinda low but its a mile from my house, no irrigation


I'm sure you bid it fine. $35/unit is what you were at for quads. I have seen as low as $25/unit and higher than $60/unit.

What did it end up going for?


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1749539 said:


> I was at 22k and felt that was kinda low but its a mile from my house, no irrigation


No irrigation helps if it's not a year like last year


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;1749540 said:


> Only complauts ars fall clean up wasn't done last year and they show up about 8 hrs after the snow to plow. When I got done last snowfall they just showed up


What equipment did they show up with? A truck? SS?


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;1749553 said:


> What equipment did they show up with? A truck? SS?


A truck..... Maybe two


----------



## qualitycut

I got a 8 unit now 2 quads I do for 550 2, 4 car garages and that the biggest I have so I appreciate the advice


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1749553 said:


> What equipment did they show up with? A truck? SS?


How about instead of worrying about quality's townhomes...you get me the pics and numbers on the one that YOU can actually start??? HmmmMMMMMM??????


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1749567 said:


> How about instead of worrying about quality's townhomes...you get me the pics and numbers on the one that YOU can actually start??? HmmmMMMMMM??????


How about you get back to work


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1749567 said:


> How about instead of worrying about quality's townhomes...you get me the pics and numbers on the one that YOU can actually start??? HmmmMMMMMM??????





qualitycut;1749575 said:


> How about you get back to work


Can't we all just get along!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Anyone want to fight? :realmad:


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1749584 said:


> Anyone want to fight? :realmad:


Richard is the only fighter! Maybe that is because he lives in the hood!


----------



## skorum03

djagusch;1749516 said:


> $25k to $28K if they seem like reasonable people. If they are pita's lwnmwrman22 $36k for the year is about right but I would still hate the place. Most likely went for $15k to $18k unless the BOD and PM did a good job setting expectations for everyone.
> 
> Fert/weed control (how many times), shrubs (how many times), annual flowers?, rock bed maintenance (are they in decent shape or poor?), city walk? renters or actual homeowners play a part for me also. So many variables will get many different prices.


This is what I was thinking too. if Im just showing up to mow and do snow in the winter then its obviously going to be less than if it were full scale property maintenance


----------



## skorum03

NWS is thinking we won't see much snow. I'm at 30% now for tomorrow


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;1749595 said:


> NWS is thinking we won't see much snow. I'm at 30% now for tomorrow


I'm still the same. 80% and around and inch. I would rather get nothing or 3"-4". Not this hair pulling to go or not crap like we had since december. It did say possible like always


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Accu had .98 for tonight and nothing Saturday and now nothing either day.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1749567 said:


> How about instead of worrying about quality's townhomes...you get me the pics and numbers on the one that YOU can actually start??? HmmmMMMMMM??????


It's been emailed before your post! Hmm?


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;1749575 said:


> How about you get back to work


Or he could answer his phone atleast while posting.


----------



## qualitycut

And the problem is was there was snow on the ground when I qouted it.


----------



## djagusch

Green Grass;1749577 said:


> Can't we all just get along!!


It's all in good fun!


qualitycut;1749575 said:


> How about you get back to work


He's working on his post count. 


SSS Inc.;1749584 said:


> Anyone want to fight? :realmad:


I was taught to respect my elders! And he is old!!!!!!!! His hearing is so bad he can't hear his phone ring!


----------



## CityGuy

OC&D;1749501 said:


> I would be absolutely livid. :angry: That's almost hard to even believe.


Actually it's not. Because the cone around the tower may not get signal. The towers are "supposed" to over lap and that not happen but it's sprint. Nothing they do makes sense.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1749512 said:


> Pretty good for not salting before hand....


Wow thats some ice.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1749562 said:


> A truck..... Maybe two


snow push backs? Blowing back? Do you need a skid or tractor for it?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

We are 2003 posts behind the Canadians


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1749628 said:


> We are 2003 posts behind the Canadians


I am giving it everything I can while milking the tax payers waiting in line at the wash bay.


----------



## CityGuy

Just wait until I get home and can give it my full attention.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1749628 said:


> We are 2003 posts behind the Canadians


If SSS would post a little more he may just get his wish of passing them tonight. :waving:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Well, here we go again.....

NWS has me back up to 70%, from 50% around noon, and now around an inch, up from less than an a half inch....

Clowns!! This will be another goat show tonight tomorrow I'm guessing.


----------



## CityGuy

Maybe the olympics starting will hep the count?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1749633 said:


> Well, here we go again.....
> 
> NWS has me back up to 70%, from 50% around noon, and now around an inch, up from less than an a half inch....
> 
> Clowns!! This will be another goat show tonight tomorrow I'm guessing.


I'm still the same. However accu took all totals out for me


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1749632 said:


> If SSS would post a little more he may just get his wish of passing them tonight. :waving:


I would but I can hardly think straight. Lets just say I've been in the restroom 18 times so far today. I'll see if i can't step it up.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1749637 said:


> I'm still the same. However accu took all totals out for me


That happened for me yesterday.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1749639 said:


> I would but I can hardly think straight. Lets just say I've been in the restroom 18 times so far today. I'll see if i can't step it up.


Bad beer or bad food?


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1749645 said:


> Bad beer or bad food?


wife poison him?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Y'all think you're gonna pound out 100 tonight???


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1749645 said:


> Bad beer or bad food?


Pretty sure this is something going around. My sisters family had it last weekend. I though I avoided it but I guess not.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1749652 said:


> Y'all think you're gonna pound out 100 tonight???


Yes sir.

After I drive home.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1749652 said:


> Y'all think you're gonna pound out 100 tonight???


I'll pledge 45 posts. ussmileyflag


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1749651 said:


> wife poison him?


Hmm. Never thought of that.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I think I'm gonna hurl. This may not happen.


----------



## albhb3

So had a buddy of mine get a letter from mn saying no more salt for him they took it all and the clearlane


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1749656 said:


> I'll pledge 45 posts. ussmileyflag


Hpmh.... 2.25 pages. Whoa.... Slow down....


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1749661 said:


> Hpmh.... 2.25 pages. Whoa.... Slow down....


I just realized I can that in about ten minutes.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I think I've watched about 5 hours of Bering sea gold.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1749663 said:


> I just realized I can that in about ten minutes.


Technically no. 22.5 minutes with the 30 second limit between posts.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Took out my shin again today.  I feel like Pavlov's dog. Or rat, or was that Homer Simpson and the doughnut?


----------



## albhb3

you guys are nutz by the way havent been on here much...what set off the mad posting???


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;1749669 said:


> you guys are nutz by the way havent been on here much...what set off the mad posting???


Trying to beat Canada for the Olympics. ussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflag


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

albhb3;1749669 said:


> you guys are nutz by the way havent been on here much...what set off the mad posting???


I had the idea last November / December to have the most posts in the weather discussion. Looks like wwe don't have much to do around here.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

albhb3;1749669 said:


> you guys are nutz by the way havent been on here much...what set off the mad posting???


Beating the Canadians


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Accu bumped me to .32" for tomorrow


----------



## SSS Inc.

This is the only thread I really check anymore.  I dedicated all my free time to this thread in an effort to make it the largest as Lwnmrw wanted and to beat the Canucks while doing it.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1749665 said:


> I think I've watched about 5 hours of Bering sea gold.


Same here, and there is not a new gold rush tonight


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1749677 said:


> This is the only thread I really check anymore.  I dedicated all my free time to this thread in an effort to make it the largest as Lwnmrw wanted and to beat the Canucks while doing it.


You're such a follower!


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1749660 said:


> So had a buddy of mine get a letter from mn saying no more salt for him they took it all and the clearlane


The state sent him a letter? I dont get it


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1749677 said:


> This is the only thread I really check anymore.  I dedicated all my free time to this thread in an effort to make it the largest as Lwnmrw wanted and to beat the Canucks while doing it.


Same here. Offer input in other threads and the OPS don't take it seriously, and it gets boring with this or that same stuff that's on lawn site. Which equipment brand. How to get customers. How much to charge ect....


----------



## qualitycut

Im at 1.97 post per day


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1749683 said:


> Same here, and there is not a new gold rush tonight


That is the most inconsistent show on TV now. It takes 6 months to show 8-10 episodes of nothing getting accomplished. However it is new next week


----------



## BossPlow614

jimslawnsnow;1749690 said:


> Same here. Offer input in other threads and the OPS don't take it seriously, and it gets boring with this or that same stuff that's on lawn site. Which equipment brand. How to get customers. How much to charge ect....


In the business management & website strategy threads there is some good info & great discussions as long as that hillbilly guy from Alabama that's hellbent on being solo doesn't derail the thread.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1749688 said:


> The state sent him a letter? I dont get it


yup had a contract for 200 more tons this winter and they said aint no more you dont


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I am somewhere around 3 posts a day avg. Mostly due to this thread and I joined a year ago and not 5-6 years ago like some


----------



## albhb3

you post ***** you


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1749694 said:


> yup had a contract for 200 more tons this winter and they said aint no more you dont


So why did the state send him a letter? He wasnt buying it from them


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1749701 said:


> So why did the state send him a letter? He wasnt buying it from them


That's what I was wondering. Unless his buddy works for a government entity that was getting it from them.


----------



## unit28

GOING TO HAVE A HARD TIME WATCHINF THIS ON RADAR TOMORROW.


ESPECIALLY.......IF I BLINK

SatURDAY SAYS SNOW BETWEEN 9AM-10AM


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1749703 said:


> That's what I was wondering. Unless his buddy works for a government entity that was getting it from them.


Unless it said hey all the salt you had on contract from xxxxx is now ours, sorry


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1749665 said:


> I think I've watched about 5 hours of Bering sea gold.


Never got into that one. To much drama.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1749668 said:


> Took out my shin again today.  I feel like Pavlov's dog. Or rat, or was that Homer Simpson and the doughnut?


Thought you were getting goalie pads?


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;1749669 said:


> you guys are nutz by the way havent been on here much...what set off the mad posting???


Good luck catching up. Thumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;1749669 said:


> you guys are nutz by the way havent been on here much...what set off the mad posting???


Here is a recap.

Food
Snow
Cigs
Ice
Salt

Anything else I forgot guys?


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1749711 said:


> Here is a recap.
> 
> Food
> Snow
> Cigs
> Ice
> Salt
> 
> Anything else I forgot guys?


Oh and hockey.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1749706 said:


> Unless it said hey all the salt you had on contract from xxxxx is now ours, sorry


exactly thats what I was tryin to get across


----------



## albhb3

Hamelfire;1749709 said:


> Good luck catching up. Thumbs Up


well its a good thing Im all caught up now. I got me my easy butto


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1749671 said:


> Trying to beat Canada for the Olympics. ussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflag


Yes sir. Less than 8 hours for your goal of the friday of the olympics.


----------



## ryde307

I hope we take over the Canadians for the Gold by the time the olympics are over.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1749677 said:


> This is the only thread I really check anymore.  I dedicated all my free time to this thread in an effort to make it the largest as Lwnmrw wanted and to beat the Canucks while doing it.


I haven't looked at another thread in several days now other than the new posts page to see how far behind we are.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1749683 said:


> Same here, and there is not a new gold rush tonight


That sucks. Guess i will have to watch the olympics tonight.

No Wild for a few weeks. :realmad:


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1749711 said:


> Here is a recap.
> 
> Food
> Snow
> Cigs
> Ice
> Salt
> 
> Anything else I forgot guys?


weather girls


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1749723 said:


> That sucks. Guess i will have to watch the olympics tonight.
> 
> No Wild for a few weeks. :realmad:


USA hockey!!!


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1749691 said:


> Im at 1.97 post per day


I am only at 1.98.

Would love to see it go over 2.


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;1749704 said:


> GOING TO HAVE A HARD TIME WATCHINF THIS ON RADAR TOMORROW.
> 
> ESPECIALLY.......IF I BLINK
> 
> SatURDAY SAYS SNOW BETWEEN 9AM-10AM


So a coating at best for the cities?


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;1749720 said:


> I hope we take over the Canadians for the Gold by the time the olympics are over.


Over? I am thinking by midnight tonight. Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1749713 said:


> exactly thats what I was tryin to get across


Weird, so the supplier didnt tell him they just gave it to the state and let them deal with it


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1749725 said:


> weather girls


Sorry for got that and firefighting.


----------



## CityGuy

Not looking like any snow for the next 7 according to Jerrid.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1749735 said:


> Weird, so the supplier didnt tell him they just gave it to the state and let them deal with it


NICE right the state pretty much iminent domained it in the name of "public safety"


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1749735 said:


> Weird, so the supplier didnt tell him they just gave it to the state and let them deal with it


I am more suprised that there has not been a barge in to Duluth or rail cars full of it coming in. The demand seems to be there.


----------



## TKLAWN

Hamelfire;1749740 said:


> I am more suprised that there has not been a barge in to Duluth or rail cars full of it coming in. The demand seems to be there.


Great Lakes are all pretty well frozen, that's the main issue I think.


----------



## ryde307

Back on topic of complaining. So our loader we bought this fall the motor went out. That was around $7000 to repair. Our 6.0 went down that was around $6000 and our 6.4 had the EGR cooler crack so that was deleted and that was around $2500. Now the 6.4 still has heat issues so turns out the timing cover wears out behind the water pump and that was around $2000. Well that made it better but the metal shavings plugged the heater core and now that needs to be replaced. 
That doesn't count the 3 or 4 bent or broken plow wings, the skid rentals having a handful of issues, a few flat tires, and broken snowblowers. 
Got my vent out for the day. Now I am back to hoping it snows tomorrow.


----------



## ryde307

TKLAWN;1749742 said:


> Great Lakes are all pretty well frozen, that's the main issue I think.


Last I heard they closed the Duluth port because of ice issues.


----------



## qualitycut

Ryde what size cat track machine do you have?


----------



## ryde307

We had salt coming from Kentucky at one point but it was stopped and taken by DOT the other day from the storm they just had. I have talked to people all over the country and it sounds like there is salt shortages everywhere. The problem is now prices will go up 25% next year I am guessing.


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;1749746 said:


> Ryde what size cat track machine do you have?


257B. IT has had 0 problems this winter but it also doesn't go out alot. They do not like to start when it is cold though. Anything below 40 they want to be plugged in.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1749748 said:


> 257B. IT has had 0 problems this winter but it also doesn't go out alot. They do not like to start when it is cold though. Anything below 40 they want to be plugged in.


Thanks, the reason I asked is I am looking at a 247b and was curious on how much it can lift.


----------



## CityGuy

TKLAWN;1749742 said:


> Great Lakes are all pretty well frozen, that's the main issue I think.


I thought the coast guard or what ever kept atleast 1 channel open? I saw Milwakee I think it was on the news just got a barge full of it.

I could be wrong.


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;1749743 said:


> Back on topic of complaining. So our loader we bought this fall the motor went out. That was around $7000 to repair. Our 6.0 went down that was around $6000 and our 6.4 had the EGR cooler crack so that was deleted and that was around $2500. Now the 6.4 still has heat issues so turns out the timing cover wears out behind the water pump and that was around $2000. Well that made it better but the metal shavings plugged the heater core and now that needs to be replaced.
> That doesn't count the 3 or 4 bent or broken plow wings, the skid rentals having a handful of issues, a few flat tires, and broken snowblowers.
> Got my vent out for the day. Now I am back to hoping it snows tomorrow.


Wow. Hope it snows for your sake, and your pocket book.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1749725 said:


> weather girls


Yeah baby!


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1749735 said:


> Weird, so the supplier didnt tell him they just gave it to the state and let them deal with it


Thats very odd...


----------



## TKLAWN

ryde307;1749743 said:


> Back on topic of complaining. So our loader we bought this fall the motor went out. That was around $7000 to repair. Our 6.0 went down that was around $6000 and our 6.4 had the EGR cooler crack so that was deleted and that was around $2500. Now the 6.4 still has heat issues so turns out the timing cover wears out behind the water pump and that was around $2000. Well that made it better but the metal shavings plugged the heater core and now that needs to be replaced.
> That doesn't count the 3 or 4 bent or broken plow wings, the skid rentals having a handful of issues, a few flat tires, and broken snowblowers.
> Got my vent out for the day. Now I am back to hoping it snows tomorrow.


Ouch. Maybe a switch GM in you future?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1749737 said:


> Not looking like any snow for the next 7 according to Jerrid.


Where have I heard that before...


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;1749742 said:


> Great Lakes are all pretty well frozen, that's the main issue I think.


Correct... I saw a map of that somewhere


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;1749743 said:


> Back on topic of complaining. So our loader we bought this fall the motor went out. That was around $7000 to repair. Our 6.0 went down that was around $6000 and our 6.4 had the EGR cooler crack so that was deleted and that was around $2500. Now the 6.4 still has heat issues so turns out the timing cover wears out behind the water pump and that was around $2000. Well that made it better but the metal shavings plugged the heater core and now that needs to be replaced.
> That doesn't count the 3 or 4 bent or broken plow wings, the skid rentals having a handful of issues, a few flat tires, and broken snowblowers.
> Got my vent out for the day. Now I am back to hoping it snows tomorrow.


What year is the 6.4?


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;1749750 said:


> Thanks, the reason I asked is I am looking at a 247b and was curious on how much it can lift.


2500lbs adding letters because my answer was too short


----------



## ryde307

cbservicesllc;1749762 said:


> What year is the 6.4?


2010 ford F550


----------



## ryde307

MN from the airplane.


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;1749763 said:


> 2500lbs adding letters because my answer was too short


A 257 will lift that much huh?


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1749763 said:


> 2500lbs adding letters because my answer was too short


Yours will lift 2500?


----------



## ryde307

Our hotel view in Vegas. Working on catching the Canadians.


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;1749764 said:


> 2010 ford F550


Yikes... all you guys and your 6.4 problems are making me feel like i'm on borrowed time... I have a 2008 F350


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;1749766 said:


> MN from the airplane.


Looks cold and snowy


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;1749771 said:


> Our hotel view in Vegas. Working on catching the Canadians.


Jealous... i'll get there someday...


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;1749770 said:


> Yours will lift 2500?


Yes, it will pick it up and move it around. Your not going to pick it up and load a dump truck but it can get 2500 lbs in and out of a 550 if your careful.


----------



## ryde307

If you like golf or even if you just like a good time the 16th hole at the TPC Scottsdale for the Wastemanagment tournament is a ton of fun.


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;1749743 said:


> Back on topic of complaining. So our loader we bought this fall the motor went out. That was around $7000 to repair. Our 6.0 went down that was around $6000 and our 6.4 had the EGR cooler crack so that was deleted and that was around $2500. Now the 6.4 still has heat issues so turns out the timing cover wears out behind the water pump and that was around $2000. Well that made it better but the metal shavings plugged the heater core and now that needs to be replaced.
> That doesn't count the 3 or 4 bent or broken plow wings, the skid rentals having a handful of issues, a few flat tires, and broken snowblowers.
> Got my vent out for the day. Now I am back to hoping it snows tomorrow.


Can't they flush the heater core??


----------



## ryde307

Green Grass;1749784 said:


> Can't they flush the heater core??


Tried and it was still having flow issues I guess.


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;1749785 said:


> Tried and it was still having flow issues I guess.


Bummer... that sucks


----------



## Green Grass

What is everyone using to do background checks on people?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1749793 said:


> What is everyone using to do background checks on people?


Usually the free court records... not really supposed to do that but... I also have them give me a copy of their driving record once I make a job offer


----------



## Advantage

LwnmwrMan22;1749668 said:


> Took out my shin again today.  I feel like Pavlov's dog. Or rat, or was that Homer Simpson and the doughnut?


Like this?


----------



## wenzelosllc

BossPlow614;1749693 said:


> In the business management & website strategy threads there is some good info & great discussions as long as that hillbilly guy from Alabama that's hellbent on being solo doesn't derail the thread.


I just read a thread the other day where that same guy was getting ripped into for his views on being solo even though the OP wanted to know about employees or something.


----------



## BossPlow614

wenzelosllc;1749800 said:


> I just read a thread the other day where that same guy was getting ripped into for his views on being solo even though the OP wanted to know about employees or something.


Hahaha, that guy has to invade every thread on growing your business with his blabbing on about how "smart businessmen don't invest in trucks and equipment that depreciate the day you take them off the lot" or w/e that fool says. It's extremely annoying but he's so ignorant you have to laugh.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1749743 said:


> Back on topic of complaining. So our loader we bought this fall the motor went out. That was around $7000 to repair. Our 6.0 went down that was around $6000 and our 6.4 had the EGR cooler crack so that was deleted and that was around $2500. Now the 6.4 still has heat issues so turns out the timing cover wears out behind the water pump and that was around $2000. Well that made it better but the metal shavings plugged the heater core and now that needs to be replaced.
> That doesn't count the 3 or 4 bent or broken plow wings, the skid rentals having a handful of issues, a few flat tires, and broken snowblowers.
> Got my vent out for the day. Now I am back to hoping it snows tomorrow.


Whew....I was hoping some of you bigger guys would start having issues like me. Makes me feel like I MIGHT not be going insane??


----------



## Advantage

BossPlow614;1749803 said:


> Hahaha, that guy has to invade every thread on growing your business with his blabbing on about how "smart businessmen don't invest in trucks and equipment that depreciate the day you take them off the lot" or w/e that fool says. It's extremely annoying but he's so ignorant you have to laugh.


I always get a kick out of Bird and Leon. The things they post.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Advantage;1749807 said:


> I always get a kick out of Bird and Leon. The things they post.....


You spelled "Lwn" wrong!!


----------



## Advantage

LwnmwrMan22;1749806 said:


> Whew....I was hoping some of you bigger guys would start having issues like me. Makes me feel like I MIGHT not be going insane??


I can help ease your mind: 
4 more injectors for the 6.0(yes I said 4 MORE)
6 Injectors for one of the Cummins.
Driver backed into a 2014 SUV=$3500.
more busted shovels than I can count
-that's just the stuff off the top of my head....


----------



## Advantage

LwnmwrMan22;1749810 said:


> You spelled "Lwn" wrong!!


Him too!.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1749810 said:


> You spelled "Lwn" wrong!!


Alllllllways....


----------



## BossPlow614

Advantage;1749807 said:


> I always get a kick out of Bird and Leon. The things they post.....


Idk who they are?


----------



## Advantage

BossPlow614;1749820 said:


> Idk who they are?


They're pretty famous around here. Or should I say Infamous.


----------



## Advantage

So about snow. We need more! You guys got more than we did up here in January. It was pretty slow. December was awesome but it's been just cold and dry for weeks here.


----------



## qualitycut

Lwnmrr I dug these out for ya, want me to ship them?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1749848 said:


> Lwnmrr I dug these out for ya, want me to ship them?


I'm right up the road. Could go for some Cosetta's.


----------



## banonea

Hamelfire;1749712 said:


> Oh and hockey.


And sweater meat....


----------



## Ranger620

Advantage;1749813 said:


> I can help ease your mind:
> 4 more injectors for the 6.0(yes I said 4 MORE)
> 6 Injectors for one of the Cummins.
> Driver backed into a 2014 SUV=$3500.
> more busted shovels than I can count
> -that's just the stuff off the top of my head....


You can get all 8 injectirs for $600 and install them your self. For the ford 6.0


----------



## banonea

ryde307;1749748 said:


> 257B. IT has had 0 problems this winter but it also doesn't go out alot. They do not like to start when it is cold though. Anything below 40 they want to be plugged in.


I have a 642b that is the same way...... and it is a gas engine.


----------



## qualitycut

Geez hamel, this is the second video of you screwing around.


----------



## albhb3

wow that's awesome


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1749806 said:


> Whew....I was hoping some of you bigger guys would start having issues like me. Makes me like I MIGHT not be going insane??


I went through the same thing 3 years ago. Breakdown left and right. Spent the last 3 years making sure that don't happen again
Doing allot more inspections on equipment now. Worst I have had was yesterday, had a pin for a angle ram fall out. Notice a couple of cracked welds on the plow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hate these piles that are rock solid .


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1749871 said:


> Geez hamel, this is the second video of you screwing around.


yep looks like him


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1749704 said:


> GOING TO HAVE A HARD TIME WATCHINF THIS ON RADAR TOMORROW.
> 
> ESPECIALLY.......IF I BLINK
> 
> SatURDAY SAYS SNOW BETWEEN 9AM-10AM


What about for bano and me? 5&11 showed their future stuff and looked like 3 hours at best


----------



## SSS Inc.

9 Blankets, Heating pad, and cranked the heat up to 76 and I'm still cold. #screwthis #USA #hopeidontneedtoruntothecan #slikkery


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1749888 said:


> 9 Blankets, Heating pad, and cranked the heat up to 76 and I'm still cold. #screwthis #USA #hopeidontneedtoruntothecan #slikkery


I am sticking with the wife theory! or it sounds like what I had a couple weeks ago.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1749889 said:


> I am sticking with the wife theory! or it sounds like what I had a couple weeks ago.


I think you're right.


----------



## andersman02

I'm sitting here drinking some banana bread beer that you guys recommended thinking, are we going to actually get some snow tomorrow? All our triggers are 1 inch...


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1749891 said:


> I think you're right.


Did you notice a spike in your life insurance policy?


----------



## unit28

Hamelfire;1749732 said:


> So a coating at best for the cities?


that was a new NWS update for my area.

Me personally,
I'm sticking with my original 1" forecast up to bloomington.
Everthing N of there looks like dusting to 1/4"
especially afternoon for north metro.

IMO, south still looks healthy for plowable snow


----------



## qualitycut

andersman02;1749896 said:


> I'm sitting here drinking some banana bread beer that you guys recommended thinking, are we going to actually get some snow tomorrow? All our triggers are 1 inch...


You like it? Is it the wells brand?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1749888 said:


> 9 Blankets, Heating pad, and cranked the heat up to 76 and I'm still cold. #screwthis #USA #hopeidontneedtoruntothecan #slikkery


I'm guessing you're on my side for the snow??


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;1749883 said:


> What about for bano and me? 5&11 showed their future stuff and looked like 3 hours at best


see above...

just my guess.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1749871 said:


> Geez hamel, this is the second video of you screwing around.


Guy probably should have seen it coming...


----------



## unit28

GEM
late aftn?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1749905 said:


> I'm guessing you're on my side for the snow??


Ha! Maybe he is for once!


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1749907 said:


> Guy probably should have seen it coming...


Yea I couldnt believe how they blasted those windows


----------



## unit28

NAM..........
late aftn still snowing N metro?


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1749919 said:


> NAM..........
> late aftn still snowing N metro


Well thats not good...


----------



## Camden

Banana bread beer? Details plz


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Would this be unprofessional?

Left snow in the last two spots so no one would park there.

Didn't do it at the other end of my property and there are already cars there.

It's the two spots I have to put snow at this location.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1749905 said:


> I'm guessing you're on my side for the snow??


Its not snowing.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1749934 said:


> Would this be unprofessional?
> 
> Left snow in the last two spots so no one would park there.
> 
> Didn't do it at the other end of my property and there are already cars there.
> 
> It's the two spots I have to put snow at this location.


Leave it for good? I wouldn't do that. I wasn't sure if you meant leave it for a bit while you work somewhere else.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Here is the other end that I completely cleared.


----------



## SSS Inc.

So far the Russians are creeping me out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1749937 said:


> Leave it for good? I wouldn't do that. I wasn't sure if you meant leave it for a bit while you work somewhere else.


No, for good. People will park there and I won't have anywhere to put snow.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1749934 said:


> Would this be unprofessional?
> 
> Left snow in the last two spots so no one would park there.
> 
> Didn't do it at the other end of my property and there are already cars there.
> 
> It's the two spots I have to put snow at this location.


I have 4 spots at my hotel I havent plowed all year as I am saving them for extra room, could you put cones up or something?


----------



## SSS Inc.

They will have to be big enough.........nevermind I have to lay down.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Here is the area that gets plowed. About 45 +/- parking stalls, 12 townhome drives, one end or the other, up hills to St. Paul city street if I try to push it out.


----------



## andersman02

qualitycut;1749902 said:


> You like it? Is it the wells brand?


 Yeah it's surprising really good, kinda spend at 10 bucks for 4


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1749806 said:


> Whew....I was hoping some of you bigger guys would start having issues like me. Makes me feel like I MIGHT not be going insane??


I take that as a compliment but we don't do any more than you do. We are good at maintenance and keep a good eye on things this year has just been a ruff one.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1749958 said:


> I take that as a compliment but we don't do any more than you do. We are good at maintenance and keep a good eye on things this year has just been a ruff one.


It just takes him 3 times as long


----------



## andersman02

ryde307;1749958 said:


> I take that as a compliment but we don't do any more than you do. We are good at maintenance and keep a good eye on things this year has just been a ruff one.


If it helps we bought a 6.0 550 two years ago, or first diesel other than the Isuzus. No problems yet, or with the handful of 01 5.4s we have. We are pretty anal with maintenance though, or maybe just lucky


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1749871 said:


> Geez hamel, this is the second video of you screwing around.


Ha stay out of the way.


----------



## CityGuy

Hey CB where is that haskels in relation to costco?


----------



## CityGuy

andersman02;1749896 said:


> I'm sitting here drinking some banana bread beer that you guys recommended thinking, are we going to actually get some snow tomorrow? All our triggers are 1 inch...


Any good?????????


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1749907 said:


> Guy probably should have seen it coming...


Or heard it................


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1749932 said:


> Banana bread beer? Details plz


Made by Wells out of great britten I believe.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1749939 said:


> So far the Russians are creeping me out.


OC is a little strange.


----------



## andersman02

Hamelfire;1749981 said:


> Any good?????????


Delicious, wish I had a couple 13...14 more... had to move to beam and dr pep


----------



## andersman02

Quite here tonight..


----------



## CityGuy

andersman02;1749996 said:


> Quite here tonight..


yes its unusually quiet.


----------



## Drakeslayer

We are phasing out all of our ford diesels over the next year. Going to GM 2500 gassers. Tired of the fuel cost, up front engine cost and all of the expensive repairs. We have had ford diesels since 1997. Just today I brought the 2012 in for a power steering leak and alignment. They call me back and say steering gear is shot and it needs a new radiator. All of this was going to cost $3,000. It has 39,000 miles so it is out of the 3 year/36,000. The service guy is going to see if ford will cover most of it since it is so close to warranty. We will see Monday. Anyway, we have a 2011 GMC and it hasn't had any problems except a wiper blade arm.


----------



## banonea

Resting for the snow tomorrow. .. hoping it tracks farther south so i get at least 3"


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1749976 said:


> Hey CB where is that haskels in relation to costco?


Other end of town, next to Super Target near Maple Grove Hospital... largest liqour store in MN!


----------



## andersman02

Drakeslayer;1749999 said:


> We are phasing out all of our ford diesels over the next year. Going to GM 2500 gassers. Tired of the fuel cost, up front engine cost and all of the expensive repairs. We have had ford diesels since 1997. Just today I brought the 2012 in for a power steering leak and alignment. They call me back and say steering gear is shot and it needs a new radiator. All of this was going to cost $3,000. It has 39,000 miles so it is out of the 3 year/36,000. The service guy is going to see if ford will cover most of it since it is so close to warranty. We will see Monday. Anyway, we have a 2011 GMC and it hasn't had any problems except a wiper blade arm.


We haven't had any major problems with our Ford's, albiet only 1 diesel. Also just got a 98 2500, no problems as of yet


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1750000 said:


> Resting for the snow tomorrow. .. hoping it tracks farther south so i get at least 3"


Are you sure about that south part?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1749939 said:


> So far the Russians are creeping me out.


Yeah... opening ceremony was odd... and one of their rings didn't work... HA!


----------



## banonea

Drakeslayer;1749999 said:


> We are phasing out all of our ford diesels over the next year. Going to GM 2500 gassers. Tired of the fuel cost, up front engine cost and all of the expensive repairs. We have had ford diesels since 1997. Just today I brought the 2012 in for a power steering leak and alignment. They call me back and say steering gear is shot and it needs a new radiator. All of this was going to cost $3,000. It has 39,000 miles so it is out of the 3 year/36,000. The service guy is going to see if ford will cover most of it since it is so close to warranty. We will see Monday. Anyway, we have a 2011 GMC and it hasn't had any problems except a wiper blade arm.


I am taking my f350 to get the tranny checked out, when i hit a snow pile and put it in reverse it doesn't catch gear and winds up, put in neutral then reverse and it is fine. Dose it off and on all night. While I am there going to get the extended warranty to 100,000 miles so i don't half to worry about problems.


----------



## andersman02

andersman02;1750003 said:


> We haven't had any major problems with our Ford's, albiet only 1 diesel. Also just got a 98 2500, no problems as of yet


It also helps that the same summer guys drive the same trucks each year I guess


----------



## cbservicesllc

andersman02;1750003 said:


> We haven't had any major problems with our Ford's, albiet only 1 diesel. Also just got a 98 2500, no problems as of yet


Same here... just get nervous when I hear other's issues... I am a PRO at ball joints now though


----------



## BossPlow614

Drakeslayer;1749999 said:


> We are phasing out all of our ford diesels over the next year. Going to GM 2500 gassers. Tired of the fuel cost, up front engine cost and all of the expensive repairs. We have had ford diesels since 1997. Just today I brought the 2012 in for a power steering leak and alignment. They call me back and say steering gear is shot and it needs a new radiator. All of this was going to cost $3,000. It has 39,000 miles so it is out of the 3 year/36,000. The service guy is going to see if ford will cover most of it since it is so close to warranty. We will see Monday. Anyway, we have a 2011 GMC and it hasn't had any problems except a wiper blade arm.


You'll be very happy with the change! Thumbs Up


----------



## TKLAWN

Drakeslayer;1749999 said:


> We are phasing out all of our ford diesels over the next year. Going to GM 2500 gassers. Tired of the fuel cost, up front engine cost and all of the expensive repairs. We have had ford diesels since 1997. Just today I brought the 2012 in for a power steering leak and alignment. They call me back and say steering gear is shot and it needs a new radiator. All of this was going to cost $3,000. It has 39,000 miles so it is out of the 3 year/36,000. The service guy is going to see if ford will cover most of it since it is so close to warranty. We will see Monday. Anyway, we have a 2011 GMC and it hasn't had any problems except a wiper blade arm.


There have been some recalls and common issues, nothing major though. Gm builds nice trucks and the 6.0 is a pretty solid motor.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1749999 said:


> We are phasing out all of our ford diesels over the next year. Going to GM 2500 gassers. Tired of the fuel cost, up front engine cost and all of the expensive repairs. We have had ford diesels since 1997. Just today I brought the 2012 in for a power steering leak and alignment. They call me back and say steering gear is shot and it needs a new radiator. All of this was going to cost $3,000. It has 39,000 miles so it is out of the 3 year/36,000. The service guy is going to see if ford will cover most of it since it is so close to warranty. We will see Monday. Anyway, we have a 2011 GMC and it hasn't had any problems except a wiper blade arm.


I can't believe how many people don't go with an extended warranty. About 3k 100 deduct


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1750001 said:


> Other end of town, next to Super Target near Maple Grove Hospital... largest liqour store in MN!


Heading to costco in the am then hitting haskels. I hear something like 50doors of beer?


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1750004 said:


> Are you sure about that south part?


Sorry I mentioned north. ..
ment ....


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1750001 said:


> Other end of town, next to Super Target near Maple Grove Hospital... largest liqour store in MN!


Thanks.....................


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1750005 said:


> Yeah... opening ceremony was odd... and one of their rings didn't work... HA!


Power failure??????????


----------



## CityGuy

TKLAWN;1750012 said:


> There have been some recalls and common issues, nothing major though. Gm builds nice trucks and the 6.0 is a pretty solid motor.


Just a little hard on the fuel.


----------



## qualitycut

Another thing about diesels it seems is the people I knowwho put a lot of miles on them have a lot less issues then the trucks that put on 5-12 a year


----------



## Drakeslayer

banonea;1750006 said:


> I am taking my f350 to get the tranny checked out, when i hit a snow pile and put it in reverse it doesn't catch gear and winds up, put in neutral then reverse and it is fine. Dose it off and on all night. While I am there going to get the extended warranty to 100,000 miles so i don't half to worry about problems.


Did that on my 2008 about a month ago. Ended up being the clutch for reverse. $2500. 101,000 miles. DPF was also about $2500. 101,000 miles.


----------



## banonea

Dammit there is allot of countries out there....


----------



## TKLAWN

Hamelfire;1750022 said:


> Just a little hard on the fuel.


Yeah, no more than 10 mpg.


----------



## TKLAWN

Drakeslayer;1750025 said:


> Did that on my 2008 about a month ago. Ended up being the clutch for reverse. $2500. 101,000 miles. DPF was also about $2500. 101,000 miles.


Jeez, between repairs and stolen stuff your starting to be in lwnmwrmans league.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1750017 said:


> Heading to costco in the am then hitting haskels. I hear something like 50doors of beer?


I dont know, but its a ton!


----------



## Drakeslayer

TKLAWN;1750029 said:


> Jeez, between repairs and stolen stuff your starting to be in lwnmwrmans league.


We got the bobcat back in mid January. Drug bust in Dakota county found it. Only $500 to get it out of impound. Better than the $1,000 deductible.


----------



## andersman02

TKLAWN;1750027 said:


> Yeah, no more than 10 mpg.


 Not much better then my 5.4 350, 11 in the summer time, about, 7-8 in the winter


----------



## banonea

Talk about Russia having the home field advantage. ...


----------



## CityGuy

TKLAWN;1750027 said:


> Yeah, no more than 10 mpg.


I get 12-16, depending on weather but thats about it. Seen as high as 21 but thats was long trip cruise at 55.


----------



## banonea

Hamelfire;1750038 said:


> I get 12-16, depending on weather but thats about it. Seen as high as 21 but thats was long trip cruise at 55.


My of 2500 had 6.0 gas get about that.


----------



## andersman02

ive been on law and order svu this winter. If NY is anything like that I feel bad for Grandview


----------



## CityGuy

This oc is very strange........................


----------



## banonea

Hamelfire;1750048 said:


> This oc is very strange........................


I agree... think they are compensating for something....


----------



## CityGuy

I am thinking taking the canucks is not going to happen tonight. MAybe we can get it by the end of the olympics.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1750054 said:


> I agree... think they are compensating for something....


Spent a lot of money and time on it and not enough on the hotels and what not if all those pics and video are true of the hotels and rooms for the athletes.


----------



## unit28

growing up he always said he wanted to be a super-hero
my cousin in Cedar Hill TX now retired.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1750056 said:


> I am thinking taking the canucks is not going to happen tonight. MAybe we can get it by the end of the olympics.


Can't win gold until the olympics get started!


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1750059 said:


> growing up he always said he wanted to be a super-hero
> my cousin in Cedar Hill TX now retired.


Congrats to him! Job well done!


----------



## unit28

wife tells me to turn on Olympics now
somehow I need to get a pizza and a beer up in here first


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;1750059 said:


> growing up he always said he wanted to be a super-hero
> my cousin in Cedar Hill TX now retired.


Congrats to him.


----------



## CityGuy

THe projections on the floor are kinda cool I guess.


----------



## BossPlow614

andersman02;1750035 said:


> Not much better then my 5.4 350, 11 in the summer time, about, 7-8 in the winter


I don't think it gets any worse than my 8.1, about 4-5 mpg when plowing & thats with lots of 4x4 in between sites. 7 mpg at best pulling anything whether it's 1000 lbs or 12,000 lbs, I only tow in the summer. Driving around in the winter without the plow I'll get about 7-8, summer time that'll be 8-9. The best hwy mileage was going down to Georgia in Sept and that was 12.25 or so, with fuel from TN & GA where they have less ethanol than MN.


----------



## CityGuy

We are only 1812 behind. Won't take long.


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;1750064 said:


> Congrats to him! Job well done!


started out in Arkansas

he had been at it since high school


----------



## CityGuy

God its fun being married to a history teacher that is ripping NBC to shreads about their commentary.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1750070 said:


> I don't think it gets any worse than my 8.1, about 4-5 mpg when plowing & thats with lots of 4x4 in between sites. 7 mpg at best pulling anything whether it's 1000 lbs or 12,000 lbs, I only tow in the summer. Driving around in the winter without the plow I'll get about 7-8, summer time that'll be 8-9. The best hwy mileage was going down to Georgia in Sept and that was 12.25 or so, with fuel from TN & GA where they have less ethanol than MN.


Holy crap, 4-5 when plowing? 12 is a bad time out for me.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1750073 said:


> started out in Arkansas
> 
> he had been at it since high school


How many years was he at it?


----------



## Drakeslayer

Hamelfire;1750072 said:


> We are only 1812 behind. Won't take long.


Set a goal of February 12th at 4:30pm?When USA women's takes on Canada's women's team in hockey.


----------



## Greenery

TKLAWN;1750027 said:


> Yeah, no more than 10 mpg.


I typically pull about 11, hook the enclosed up and its probably about 8 with my 6.0 gasser


----------



## CityGuy

Who's car or I mean truck or ??????


----------



## CityGuy

Drakeslayer;1750086 said:


> Set a goal of February 12th at 4:30pm?When USA women's takes on Canada's women's team in hockey.


Sounds good but unless we slow down it might be sooner.


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;1750083 said:


> How many years was he at it?


he started out emt about 1980

first trip was at about as bad as it gets
picked up best friend from high school {car wreck} who passed away in his arms

so he went into fire


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1750078 said:


> Holy crap, 4-5 when plowing? 12 is a bad time out for me.


That's what I was thinking too! I average 9 with my plow pulling the s650 in 4x4 threw the snow


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone have a 247b cat or know of someone who does?


----------



## CityGuy

Lets get the games in motion here. This is dragging on and on..........


----------



## CityGuy

Gopher border battle tied at 1.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1750093 said:


> he started out emt about 1980
> 
> first trip was at about as bad as it gets
> picked up best friend from high school {car wreck} who passed away in his arms
> 
> so he went into fire


Yikes... thats too bad... well deserved retirement


----------



## CityGuy

Time to light the candle I think??????????


----------



## CityGuy

Ummmm Green it might work better if you aim it at the fire.


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1750103 said:


> Time to light the candle I think??????????


Or not.....


----------



## CityGuy

Novak just posted Likely taking the snow out of MSP as it passes well south.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1750097 said:


> Anyone have a 247b cat or know of someone who does?


I know a guy who dose. I borrow that from him more then I use my 650 in the summer. Awesome machine!


----------



## OC&D

The gophers better win this. I hate the badgers. 

For FWIW, I have over 40k on my 2012 F350 with a 6.2 big block and have had zero problems. Also, as a fiscal conservative, I can take pride in not doing business with government subsidized companies. I won't do business with a bank that was bailed out, nor any automaker. It literally makes my blood boil.


----------



## CityGuy

Is it just me or are some of these russian women lookers?


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1750112 said:


> I know a guy who dose. I borrow that from him more then I use my 650 in the summer. Awesome machine!


What can and cant it lift as far as palleted material from a truck as well as just moving pallets around that are already on ground level ?

Like sod and block?


----------



## cbservicesllc

OC&D;1750113 said:


> The gophers better win this. I hate the badgers.
> 
> For FWIW, I have over 40k on my 2012 F350 with a 6.2 big block and have had zero problems. Also, as a fiscal conservative, I can also take pride in not doing business with government subsidized companies. I won't do business with a bank that was bailed out, nor any automaker. It literally makes my blood boil.


Good to know on the 6.2... I am considering a new one of those over a diesel this year... i'm not really a fan of the bailouts either


----------



## OC&D

******* badgers!


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1750114 said:


> Is it just me or are some of these russian women lookers?


I "dated" a russian late lived by my cabin in a town with her and maybe one other girl worth looking at and she was gorgeous. Geez now I kinda miss her that you brought it up. lol


----------



## CityGuy

I think SSS may have died on us. Hope he makes it in tomorrow.


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;1749999 said:


> We are phasing out all of our ford diesels over the next year. Going to GM 2500 gassers. Tired of the fuel cost, up front engine cost and all of the expensive repairs. We have had ford diesels since 1997. Just today I brought the 2012 in for a power steering leak and alignment. They call me back and say steering gear is shot and it needs a new radiator. All of this was going to cost $3,000. It has 39,000 miles so it is out of the 3 year/36,000. The service guy is going to see if ford will cover most of it since it is so close to warranty. We will see Monday. Anyway, we have a 2011 GMC and it hasn't had any problems except a wiper blade arm.


Bought my first GM truck this year. A GMC 2500 with a 6.0. It's the "Work Truck" model so it has no bells or whistles except A/C but I enjoy the truck so much it's basically become my daily driver. I've got a Wideout hanging on the front and it handles the weight of that really well.

I did install dual batteries and Timbrens but other than that I haven't done anything to do it.


----------



## CityGuy

2-1 Badgers 12+ to go in the 3rd.


----------



## OC&D

cbservicesllc;1750116 said:


> Good to know on the 6.2... I am considering a new one of those over a diesel this year... i'm not really a fan of the bailouts either


I put a 2800lb hard side pickup camper on it and tow a 5500lb 7'x14' enclosed trailer and it handles it. It works, but its fine. Doing the math, I'd need to put on about 150k miles before breaking even with the equivalent truck with the diesel.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1750118 said:


> I "dated" a russian late lived by my cabin in a town with her and maybe one other girl worth looking at and she was gorgeous. Geez now I kinda miss her that you brought it up. lol


Can't say that I even know one but at least on the tube they are looking good.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1750115 said:


> What can and cant it lift as far as palleted material from a truck as well as just moving pallets around that are already on ground level ?
> 
> Like sod and block?


I'm not sure what it's rated for. I have unloaded flat beds with extremely wet sod with it. Can get tippy if you don't take it easy with the load up high. Awesome machine though and really light weight compared to a bobcat.


----------



## OC&D

Hamelfire;1750114 said:


> Is it just me or are some of these russian women lookers?


Russian women can be absolutely smokin'.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1750127 said:


> I'm not sure what it's rated for. I have unloaded flat beds with extremely wet sod with it. Can get tippy if you don't take it easy with the load up high. Awesome machine though and really light weight compared to a bobcat.


Thats what its mainly going to be used for is grading and soding, so it can unload of a flat bed. Its going to be used in smaller st paul and minneapolis size lots so I am hoping its small enough


----------



## albhb3

OC&D;1750129 said:


> Russian women can be absolutely smokin'.


yep exp. if ya like em hairy like bigfoot and with a deep voice you cant go wrong

on another note anybody have an op on o coord for mn I thought it was great progress for mn. you watch CP will start at qb this year


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1750130 said:


> Thats what its mainly going to be used for is grading and soding, so it can unload of a flat bed. Its going to be used in smaller st paul and minneapolis size lots so I am hoping its small enough


You should be happy with it. I was running the Harley rake and unloading sod with it most of the summer last year. Worked out great. He uses it in the winter and says it will out push his s300


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1750132 said:


> You should be happy with it. I was running the Harley rake and unloading sod with it most of the summer last year. Worked out great. He uses it in the winter and says it will out push his s300


Nice yea the only thing im worried about is the supossed issues with the tracks and the spendy price tag


----------



## CityGuy

I am already tired of the olympic commercials and it's only day 1. How am I going to make it 2 weeks?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hello Maria Sharapova...


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1750135 said:


> I am already tired of the olympic commercials and it's only day 1. How am I going to make it 2 weeks?


Not a fan of the coke commercial with America the Beautiful sung in all the other languages.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1750139 said:


> Not a fan of the coke commercial with America the Beautiful sung in all the other languages.


Nor am I or the United Air or the McD'd,


----------



## banonea

How hard they going to make them run...


----------



## CityGuy

About time they light this candle.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1750134 said:


> Nice yea the only thing im worried about is the supossed issues with the tracks and the spendy price tag


Yeah they are spendy if they need to be rebuilt


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1750142 said:


> How hard they going to make them run...


Looked like they had a pole somewhere it was not supposed to be running.


----------



## unit28

this is rushin ...............onward to the s metro?


----------



## cbservicesllc

OC&D;1750125 said:


> I put a 2800lb hard side pickup camper on it and tow a 5500lb 7'x14' enclosed trailer and it handles it. It works, but its fine. Doing the math, I'd need to put on about 150k miles before breaking even with the equivalent truck with the diesel.


Good to know... towing a skid or loaded dump trailer is about the only part that makes me nervous about the gas over diesel...


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1750147 said:


> this is rushin ...............onward to the s metro?


Ahhh I see what ya did there...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1750148 said:


> Good to know... towing a skid or loaded dump trailer is about the only part that makes me nervous about the gas over diesel...


Believe it or not my buddy who does construction has a 6.2 in his f150 and hauls his skid in his dump with it.


----------



## CityGuy

Matt Lower needs to shave that crap off his face. He looks stupid.


----------



## OC&D

albhb3;1750131 said:


> yep exp. if ya like em hairy like bigfoot and with a deep voice you cant go wrong


Hairy? You're thinking of Greek chicks.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1750152 said:


> Believe it or not my buddy who does construction has a 6.2 in his f150 and hauls his skid in his dump with it.


I owned a 79 F150 with a camper towing package

came factory with a 460ci engine in it
we rebilt it , bored it out and threw a 750 holly on top
of a 1 inch plate


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1750152 said:


> Believe it or not my buddy who does construction has a 6.2 in his f150 and hauls his skid in his dump with it.


Interesting... good to know


----------



## qualitycut

That property I posted earlier, how long do you think it would take 2 guys to do, 3hrs?


----------



## CityGuy

OC&D;1750157 said:


> Hairy? You're thinking of Greek chicks.


I thought that was french chicks?


----------



## OC&D

cbservicesllc;1750148 said:


> Good to know... towing a skid or loaded dump trailer is about the only part that makes me nervous about the gas over diesel...


I've towed my dump trailer weighing 14k+ and it handles it fine.


----------



## OC&D

Hamelfire;1750163 said:


> I thought that was french chicks?


They're not particularly hairy, it's just that they might not shave.


----------



## OC&D

Well Gophers, that was disappointing.


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;1750137 said:


> Hello Maria Sharapova...


She's pretty but journalist after journalist writes about how awful of a person she is. I guess she's just a mega b-word.


----------



## CityGuy

Frost is 6-8 feet in **** Rapids. It's going to be a bad year for pot holes.


----------



## CityGuy

OC&D;1750166 said:


> They're not particularly hairy, it's just that they might not shave.


ahhhh yes........


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1750172 said:


> She's pretty but journalist after journalist writes about how awful of a person she is. I guess she's just a mega b-word.


I would jump on that mega b-word prsport


----------



## cbservicesllc

"Frost Sparks Freezing Water Line Warning"

We're experiencing a much deeper frost this year at around 6-8 feet vs 4 feet normally. Places like Bemidji and **** Rapids are reporting frozen water lines... hmm... yeah those two cities are relatively close...


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1750177 said:


> "Frost Sparks Freezing Water Line Warning"
> 
> We're experiencing a much deeper frost this year at around 6-8 feet vs 4 feet normally. Places like Bemidji and **** Rapids are reporting frozen water lines... hmm... yeah those two cities are relatively close...


It wouldn't have anything to do with the fact that those lines that are freezing are those that are old and brittle and most likely not at 4 feet deep or are just at 4 feet deep and need to be replaced anyways.


----------



## qualitycut

Plowing and Patching is what I get paid to do [:salute:


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1750162 said:


> That property I posted earlier, how long do you think it would take 2 guys to do, 3hrs?


I would think about 4-5 man hours


----------



## Greenery

cbservicesllc;1750148 said:


> Good to know... towing a skid or loaded dump trailer is about the only part that makes me nervous about the gas over diesel...


Short distances, no problem. I would imagine newer gassers are even more capable.

I'm over the whole diesel thing, At least for regular maintenance/plowing. Sure it pulls a trailer nice and I will probably always have one for that reason alone.

But holy he'll, They stink, only 1-2 mpg better, must wear gloves when fueling and try not to step in all the diesel on the ground from the always leaky pump handles. Or just say f it and reek like diesel all day. Injectors (knock on wood), glow plugs, water pump needs replacement $1000 f'ing bucks is what I was quoted. Did I mention they stink to high heaven.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1750181 said:


> Plowing and Patching is what I get paid to do http://www.plowsite.com/images/smilies/salute.gif


Are you saluting me back? I am confussed?


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1750184 said:


> Short distances, no problem. I would imagine newer gassers are even more capable.
> 
> I'm over the whole diesel thing, At least for regular maintenance/plowing. Sure it pulls a trailer nice and I will probably always have one for that reason alone.
> 
> But holy he'll, They stink, only 1-2 mpg better, must wear gloves when fueling and try not to step in all the diesel on the ground from the always leaky pump handles. Or just say f it and reek like diesel all day. Injectors (knock on wood), glow plugs, water pump needs replacement $1000 f'ing bucks is what I was quoted. Did I mention they stink to high heaven.


Gloves? I know what you mean by stepping in it. foot slides all over the mat.


----------



## CityGuy

How big is that rink at the 11? Looks like a lot of people for a small rink.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1750185 said:


> Are you saluting me back? I am confussed?


I mean to qoute your pot holes are going to be bad then use your signature. I messed it up


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1750186 said:


> Gloves? I know what you mean by stepping in it. foot slides all over the mat.


That's not the only thing you step in I bet. :laughing:


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1750172 said:


> She's pretty but journalist after journalist writes about how awful of a person she is. I guess she's just a mega b-word.





qualitycut;1750175 said:


> I would jump on that mega b-word prsport


To quote Lwnmwrman... "This" She just needs something to fix her attitude...



Hamelfire;1750173 said:


> Frost is 6-8 feet in **** Rapids. It's going to be a bad year for pot holes.





Hamelfire;1750179 said:


> It wouldn't have anything to do with the fact that those lines that are freezing are those that are old and brittle and most likely not at 4 feet deep or are just at 4 feet deep and need to be replaced anyways.


Noooooooo.... never



Greenery;1750184 said:


> Short distances, no problem. I would imagine newer gassers are even more capable.
> 
> I'm over the whole diesel thing, At least for regular maintenance/plowing. Sure it pulls a trailer nice and I will probably always have one for that reason alone.
> 
> But holy he'll, They stink, only 1-2 mpg better, must wear gloves when fueling and try not to step in all the diesel on the ground from the always leaky pump handles. Or just say f it and reek like diesel all day. Injectors (knock on wood), glow plugs, water pump needs replacement $1000 f'ing bucks is what I was quoted. Did I mention they stink to high heaven.


All that and all the engine exhaust requirements...


----------



## qualitycut

Sweet Gf just called and is staying the night at here friends, that means bed to myself and probably the dogs but a good night sleep


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1750186 said:


> Gloves? I know what you mean by stepping in it. foot slides all over the mat.


Yup or a towel out of the dispenser.

I don't know about where you fuel at but around here all the green handles are black and gooey from all the stinky diesel residue on them.. my hands will stink like diesel the rest of the day. Washing doesn't help much..


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1750191 said:


> To quote Lwnmwrman... "This" She just needs something to fix her attitude...
> 
> Noooooooo.... never
> 
> All that and all the engine exhaust requirements...


Nice power post but yesterdays was better. Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1750192 said:


> Sweet Gf just called and is staying the night at here friends, that means bed to myself and probably the dogs but a good night sleep


Lucky... I usually get kicked to the couch since I snore...


----------



## CleanCutL&S

Hamelfire;1750179 said:


> It wouldn't have anything to do with the fact that those lines that are freezing are those that are old and brittle and most likely not at 4 feet deep or are just at 4 feet deep and need to be replaced anyways.


Seems like I can't drive 6 blocks around my neighborhood without driving past another water main break site.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1750194 said:


> Nice power post but yesterdays was better. Thumbs Up


Focus has diverted from power posting to quantity of posts


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1750197 said:


> Lucky... I usually get kicked to the couch since I snore...


Yea I usually get *****ed at before bed about how bad I snore the night before. I dont leave though, she cant wake me up.


----------



## qualitycut

CleanCutL&S;1750198 said:


> Seems like I can't drive 6 blocks around my neighborhood without driving past another water main break site.


I know the last few days they have been everywhere.


----------



## CityGuy

CleanCutL&S;1750198 said:


> Seems like I can't drive 6 blocks around my neighborhood without driving past another water main break site.


Valley is bad. It's old school like eastern Plymouth. Old pipes and bedded on clay not sand.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1750199 said:


> Focus has diverted from power posting to quantity of posts


Like that idea.


----------



## RussC

cbservicesllc;1750159 said:


> Interesting... good to know


Does that ever bring back memories...

"That thing gonna handle it?" :laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1750202 said:


> I know the last few days they have been everywhere.


Going to get worse before it gets better as it warms up. Between roads being closed for breaks and holes I am not sure which is going to be worse.


----------



## OC&D

Hopefully SSS is feeling better tomorrow, the poor sap.


----------



## CityGuy

Only 1726 behind. Should be there by the end of the weekend.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1750208 said:


> Hopefully SSS is feeling better tomorrow, the poor sap.


Im blowing by him now, with all the toilet times hes had today he should be racking up the posts.


----------



## CityGuy

OC&D;1750208 said:


> Hopefully SSS is feeling better tomorrow, the poor sap.


Hope he's not dead. Sounded like he spent time with the pourcilin today.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1750213 said:


> Im blowing by him now, with all the toilet times hes had today he should be racking up the posts.


Depends on which end?


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1750213 said:


> Im blowing by him now, with all the toilet times hes had today he should be racking up the posts.


Depends on what type of "toilet times" he was having!


----------



## OC&D

Hamelfire;1750214 said:


> Hope he's not dead. Sounded like he spent time with the pourcilin today.


Yeah. That sucks. Kids man, they're like little Petri dishes with legs and hands.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1750213 said:


> Im blowing by him now, with all the toilet times hes had today he should be racking up the posts.


Heck I might even catch him at this rate.


----------



## CityGuy

OC&D;1750217 said:


> Yeah. That sucks. Kids man, they're like little Petri dishes with legs and hands.


I'm married to a teacher. She has 100+ petri dishes every day then brings that crap home to me. :realmad:


----------



## OC&D

Hamelfire;1750218 said:


> Heck I might even catch him at this rate.


I'll never catch you guys at this point. There was a time this fall when I actually had more posts than SSS.


----------



## OC&D

Hamelfire;1750219 said:


> I'm married to a teacher. She has 100+ petri dishes every day then brings that crap home to me. :realmad:


Better you than me!


----------



## CityGuy

OC&D;1750221 said:


> I'll never catch you guys at this point. There was a time this fall when I actually had more posts than SSS.


He is 400 some in front of me.

You just need to talk to yourself like LWN and I do.


----------



## CityGuy

OC&D;1750222 said:


> Better you than me!


Vitamen C is a must in this house.


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1750213 said:


> Im blowing by him now, with all the toilet times hes had today he should be racking up the posts.


Haha funny. Those with the most posts sit on the shatter the most? Disturbing. Make sure and wash your hands.

Theirs a guy I know that some buddies nicknamed him Craps. Lots O toilet time for him.


----------



## CityGuy

Greenery;1750225 said:


> Haha funny. Those with the most posts sit on the shatter the most? Disturbing. Make sure and wash your hands.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1750199 said:


> Focus has diverted from power posting to quantity of posts


In this game it's all about quantity over quality


----------



## CityGuy

Greenery;1750225 said:


> Haha funny. Those with the most posts sit on the shatter the most? Disturbing. Make sure and wash your hands.


Or work for the government.

Well I show up anyways.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1750097 said:


> Anyone have a 247b cat or know of someone who does?


I have one


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1750227 said:


> In this game it's all avout quantity over quality :yes:


Quality went out the window when LWn or SSS had this Idea to beat the canucks.


----------



## CityGuy

Just checked.

I am at 2.01 posts per day. Hmmm better look back at the past 2 days. I think I have a few more than that.


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1750231 said:


> Quality went out the window when LWn or SSS had this Idea to beat the canucks.


That works.

-8

:laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

New channel coming out. AHC American Heros Channel.


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1750233 said:


> That works.
> 
> -8
> 
> :laughing:


Taking after Snow guy?

-7


----------



## cbservicesllc

RussC;1750206 said:


> Does that ever bring back memories...
> 
> "That thing gonna handle it?" :laughing:


Ha... totally! Lower the F-ing trailer onto my truck...


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1750235 said:


> Taking after Snow guy?
> 
> -7


Looks like you are doing the same?


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1750230 said:


> I have one


Can you lift pallets of pavers of a flatbed or just off the ground a bit and move them around? Sod? Also any issues with the tracks or anything. I think thats the route I am going just looking for some knowledge


----------



## OC&D

I'm about ready to hit the hay. Gander in Lakeville is having a big firearms thing tomorrow I'm gonna take the wife to.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1750236 said:


> Ha... totally! Lower the F-ing trailer onto my truck...


I take it you 2 know each other?


----------



## CityGuy

OC&D;1750239 said:


> I'm about ready to hit the hay. Gander in Lakeville is having a big firearms thing tomorrow I'm gonna take the wife to.


DOn't piss her off with her skills. She won't miss.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1750232 said:


> Just checked.
> 
> I am at 2.01 posts per day. Hmmm better look back at the past 2 days. I think I have a few more than that.


I jumped to 1.98wesport


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like we turn 41900 yet tonight.
Closing in on them.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1750244 said:


> I jumped to 1.98wesport


Slacking again???????


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1750244 said:


> I jumped to 1.98wesport


Your blowing SSS out of the water and I am catching him. xysport


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1750239 said:


> I'm about ready to hit the hay. Gander in Lakeville is having a big firearms thing tomorrow I'm gonna take the wife to.


What kind of firearms thing?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1750240 said:


> I take it you 2 know each other?


Oh yeah... since diapers... he's smart and got out of the snow biz...

Back to the days of the rental place in Elk River pulling a Bobcat with my F150... Stoner at said rental place says "This thing gonna handle that" (with legit concerned expression) My response "Lower the F-ing trailer."


----------



## RussC

Hamelfire;1750240 said:


> I take it you 2 know each other?


For our whole lives. Used to foreman for Chris. Now I work a 9-5 though. That a City of Plymouth truck in your avatar? If so I have a complaint to file about the road in front of my work not being plowed til noon last snow storm, we're only two blocks down from public works, I thought we would get VIP treatment?


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1750250 said:


> Oh yeah... since diapers... he's smart and got out of the snow biz...
> 
> Back to the days of the rental place in Elk River pulling a Bobcat with my F150... Stoner at said rental place says "This thing gonna handle that" (with legit concerned expression) My response "Lower the F-ing trailer."


Nice............


----------



## CityGuy

RussC;1750251 said:


> For our whole lives. Used to foreman for Chris. Now I work a 9-5 though. That a City of Plymouth truck in your avatar? If so I have a complaint to file about the road in front of my work not being plowed til noon last snow storm, we're only two blocks down from public works, I thought we would get VIP treatment?


Yes and not my end of town.


----------



## RussC

cbservicesllc;1750250 said:


> Oh yeah... since diapers... he's smart and got out of the snow biz...
> 
> Back to the days of the rental place in Elk River pulling a Bobcat with my F150... Stoner at said rental place says "This thing gonna handle that" (with legit concerned expression) My response "Lower the F-ing trailer."


Let's get the facts straight, my response was "Shut the F up and lower the trailer", don't take credit for my quick wit haha. There's a reason we called it Grand ****** Station


----------



## CityGuy

Not thinking 3800 is going to happen tonight....


----------



## CityGuy

It is only 11 posts away though......


----------



## CityGuy

I think we lost everyone. Must have sacked out.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1750253 said:


> Yes and not my end of town.


I thought government plows never lifted off the ground? Maybe that's just MnDOT...


----------



## RussC

Hamelfire;1750253 said:


> Yes and not my end of town.


Haha, all our deliveries were complaining about how crappy it was to get around, but it's not often our freight drivers aren't complaining about something. We're on the SW corner of 23rd & Niagra.


----------



## CityGuy

So do I really want to go to the RV show tomorrow or not? 

Can't afford one right now but it is fun to look at them.


----------



## cbservicesllc

RussC;1750254 said:


> Let's get the facts straight, my response was "Shut the F up and lower the trailer", don't take credit for my quick wit haha. There's a reason we called it Grand ****** Station


Ahhh that was it... It was too good


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1750238 said:


> Can you lift pallets of pavers of a flatbed or just off the ground a bit and move them around? Sod? Also any issues with the tracks or anything. I think thats the route I am going just looking for some knowledge


 I have no idea about cat but our s185 which is rated at 1850 lbs? (I think, don't quote me on that) will unload from a flatbed - sod no problem as long as its not extremely saturated, wall block and pavers yes for the most part.Sometimes have to remove a layer or two depending on product and manufacturer. Pallets of ice melt*which are typically about 1 ton are no problem. This is all on flat ground or even better rear end down from the crest in the road.. You do have to go slow and be careful, no sudden drop and stops. You cant be getting herky jerky and must be smart about it with this size machine. You'll typically know right away when you try to lift something.

A.s205 or s250 would fit my needs a little better weight capacity wise.


----------



## CityGuy

RussC;1750260 said:


> Haha, all our deliveries were complaining about how crappy it was to get around, but it's not often our freight drivers aren't complaining about something. We're on the SW corner of 23rd & Niagra.


So you must work with little Slimmer or at least same building.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1750259 said:


> I thought government plows never lifted off the ground? Maybe that's just MnDOT...


Just MNDOT. They have money to burn (literally). I ususally just run the underbody and wing unless more than 2inches on the ground.


----------



## RussC

Hamelfire;1750264 said:


> So you must work with little Slimmer or at least same building.


You betcha, except we call him Big Slim there haha He hooked me up with the job via CB.


----------



## CityGuy

5 more posts and I call it a night. That will put me at 3800.


----------



## CityGuy

RussC;1750266 said:


> You betcha, except we call him Big Slim there haha He hooked me up with the job via CB.


I work with both of them and we had Slim and then added little slim few years back.


----------



## RussC

Hamelfire;1750268 said:


> I work with both of them and we had Slim and then added little slim few years back.


No kidding, small world!


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1750248 said:


> What kind of firearms thing?


Not exactly sure, but there is supposed to be a bunch of reps there and chances to shoot a number of different guns.


----------



## CityGuy

Starting to crash quickly. Must be time for the pillow.


----------



## CityGuy

RussC;1750270 said:


> No kidding, small world!


Gets smaller in here everyday.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1750265 said:


> Just MNDOT. They have money to burn (literally). I ususally just run the underbody and wing unless more than 2inches on the ground.


I figure there might be something about teaching Plowing 101 to the lowest common denominator for that crew as well...


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1750272 said:


> Starting to crash quickly. Must be time for the pillow.


your only 3 away


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1750274 said:


> I figure there might be something about teaching Plowing 101 to the lowest common denominator for that crew as well...


MNdot has a plow "school" that they send all their operators to up at Ripley for 3 days I think it is. Our training is here are the keys. If you ask some guys will help you out but most hires have plowing expierence of some sort when they get there.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1750276 said:


> your only 3 away


This should be it.... 3800


----------



## CityGuy

I am out for the night...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1750280 said:


> This should be it.... 3800


Boom........


----------



## RussC

Hamelfire;1750279 said:


> MNdot has a plow "school" that they send all their operators to up at Ripley for 3 days I think it is. Our training is here are the keys. If you ask some guys will help you out but most hires have plowing expierence of some sort when they get there.


That's how I learned in my college years, boss handed me the keys and said don't hit anything. As long as trees don't count the streak is still alive Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

1 overcast calm. 

06:32


----------



## MNPLOWCO

looks like any snow we get is definitely south of the metro loop. Looking west to Montana...looks like things are brewing.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

Drakeslayer;1749999 said:


> We are phasing out all of our ford diesels over the next year. Going to GM 2500 gassers. Tired of the fuel cost, up front engine cost and all of the expensive repairs. We have had ford diesels since 1997. Just today I brought the 2012 in for a power steering leak and alignment. They call me back and say steering gear is shot and it needs a new radiator. All of this was going to cost $3,000. It has 39,000 miles so it is out of the 3 year/36,000. The service guy is going to see if ford will cover most of it since it is so close to warranty. We will see Monday. Anyway, we have a 2011 GMC and it hasn't had any problems except a wiper blade arm.


I'd never buy a Ford diesel after using a wide variety of them where I work. 19 buses, 13 are powerstrokes, the other 6 are V10. The diesels are in and out of the shop constantly. Always hearing over the radio our break down codes. Our fleet manager said they switched to gas because they have more power, way less maintenance, lower upfront cost, and far more reliable. Since they switched to V10s in May of 2012, about 300,000 total miles of usage between the 6, only once have they needed to get one towed for an engine issue. So they use more fuel, but it's only 2-4mpg more than diesel and at least they stay on the road and off the back of a wrecker.


----------



## CityGuy

Rena is on.


----------



## TKLAWN

Hamelfire;1750392 said:


> Rena is on.


You can have her, I'll take Belinda.


----------



## CityGuy

1663 behind. Going to be a rough day attempting to get that done.


----------



## CityGuy

TKLAWN;1750394 said:


> You can have her, I'll take Belinda.


Sounds like a plan. Rena is single, Bel is married with kids.


----------



## TKLAWN

It's official I'm an addict.


----------



## CityGuy

TKLAWN;1750398 said:


> It's official I'm an addict.


Way to go. Now you just need 1000 more today to become part of the 2000 club.


----------



## CityGuy

Wonder if SSS is still sick or is dead yet?


----------



## CityGuy

MNPLOWCO;1750347 said:


> looks like any snow we get is definitely south of the metro loop. Looking west to Montana...looks like things are brewing.


I think a few flurries at best for the metro today. They were showing something the other night about the flow and storm track but I missed it. I am guessing based on that the warm up is coming that means that it is changing and we will be back in the track.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1750406 said:


> I think a few flurries at best for the metro today. They were showing something the other night about the flow and storm track but I missed it. I am guessing based on that the warm up is coming that means that it is changing and we will be back in the track.


This week our storms are more out of the west than coming down from North Dakota.

GFS had one for us Wed/Thurs, now most of that is north of us.


----------



## unit28

that dark line...HP
from Eastern Nebraska through Montana
is cold air coming from siberia

keep an eye on the Wasatch later this week
---------------------------------

also look at the 700mb fronto-genesis

sun's coming out now, prolly will be clouding back up

light snow later for N metro today, reach around ?


----------



## Ccl

OC&D;1750239 said:


> I'm about ready to hit the hay. Gander in Lakeville is having a big firearms thing tomorrow I'm gonna take the wife to.


If it like it has been in the past it is not all that good. Things do change


----------



## qualitycut

http://dailycurrant.com/2014/02/08/...-for-olympic-ring-mishap-found-dead-in-sochi/


----------



## skorum03

Just watched the end of the Canada and Sweeden women's olympic hockey game. Not getting that half hour of my life back


----------



## CleanCutL&S

qualitycut;1750452 said:


> http://dailycurrant.com/2014/02/08/...-for-olympic-ring-mishap-found-dead-in-sochi/


^ 404 not found


----------



## CleanCutL&S

http://dailycurrant.com/2014/02/08/...e-for-olympic-ring-mishap-found-dead-in-sochi

Found it ... got to love Russia ... " Maybe he tripped and fell on a set of knives. "

"It's terrible when accidents like this happen. But then again, maybe Mr. Avdeyev should have thought twice before he screwed up the Olympics. Accidents tend to happen to people who betray Russia."


----------



## qualitycut

CleanCutL&S;1750462 said:


> http://dailycurrant.com/2014/02/08/...e-for-olympic-ring-mishap-found-dead-in-sochi
> 
> Found it ... got to love Russia ... " Maybe he tripped and fell on a set of knives. "


I think its fake but I would not be surprised.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1750453 said:


> Just watched the end of the Canada and Sweeden women's olympic hockey game. Not getting that half hour of my life back


Haha I felt like having the Olympics on in the back round and opted with figure skating when I saw my two choices.

Edit could not take it now on to factory made


----------



## CleanCutL&S

http://ftw.usatoday.com/2014/02/russian-tv-olympic-ring-cut-rehearsal/ They must have know something was likely to go wrong to be able to have the rehearsal footage queued up.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CleanCutL&S;1750462 said:


> http://dailycurrant.com/2014/02/08/...e-for-olympic-ring-mishap-found-dead-in-sochi
> 
> Found it ... got to love Russia ... " Maybe he tripped and fell on a set of knives. "
> 
> "It's terrible when accidents like this happen. But then again, maybe Mr. Avdeyev should have thought twice before he screwed up the Olympics. Accidents tend to happen to people who betray Russia."


Didnt know there was another Onion out there


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1750467 said:


> I think its fake but I would not be surprised.


It is definitely fake. The Daily Currant is basically just like The Onion, all the stories are made up.

It's still funny though.


----------



## CleanCutL&S

Got a question for everyone...

How long do you give your customers to pay the invoice?

And how do you do late fees?

We do $20 late fee for residential and 10% for commercial.


----------



## qualitycut

CleanCutL&S;1750496 said:


> Got a question for everyone...
> 
> How long do you give your customers to pay the invoice?
> 
> And how do you do late fees?
> 
> We do $20 late fee for residential and 10% for commercial.


Totally depends on the customers, some I have I get paid every 3 invoices I send out and others I will service for a couple months and then stop. I don't do late fees and I would look into the laws on it.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1750107 said:


> Ummmm Green it might work better if you aim it at the fire.


Just doing my part!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1750238 said:


> Can you lift pallets of pavers of a flatbed or just off the ground a bit and move them around? Sod? Also any issues with the tracks or anything. I think thats the route I am going just looking for some knowledge


It will lift a pallet of block or pavers on/off a truck just curl back a little and don't be headed down hill. I seem to use the 247 most often. I have 2k hrs on it, all I've had to do to the undercarriage is 4 sets of bearings, 2 idlers and 2 bogies everything else is original. The hydros stall out at about 34-3500lbs. Call me if you want 612-810-8370 Rob


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CleanCutL&S;1750496 said:


> Got a question for everyone...
> 
> How long do you give your customers to pay the invoice?
> 
> And how do you do late fees?
> 
> We do $20 late fee for residential and 10% for commercial.


I've had a customer contact the MN Attorney General on me once when I tried to do a 10% late fee.

I spoke for a while with the A/G on this issue.

You can essentially charge whatever you'd like, however you need it clearly spelled out in any agreement.

I have it printed on the bottom of all invoices that all invoices not received within 30 days will be subject to a $25 late fee and 1.5% interest calculated monthly (18% yearly interest).

Usually I don't charge them, as I quickly got sick of the "oh, sorry, I thought I mailed that" or "I never received the invoice".

The latter is the reason I'm trying to go complete electronic with sending invoices, so I can bcc myself and have a record that the invoice was sent.


----------



## ryde307

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1750508 said:


> It will lift a pallet of block or pavers on/off a truck just curl back a little and don't be headed down hill. I seem to use the 247 most often. I have 2k hrs on it, all I've had to do to the undercarriage is 4 sets of bearings, 2 idlers and 2 bogies everything else is original. Call me if you want 612-810-8370 Rob


Quality you didn't trust me? Ours we have replaced about the same on the under carriage. The biggest thing with the tracks is keeping them tight otherwise they rip the drive lugs off.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1750510 said:


> I've had a customer contact the MN Attorney General on me once when I tried to do a 10% late fee.
> 
> I spoke for a while with the A/G on this issue.
> 
> You can essentially charge whatever you'd like, however you need it clearly spelled out in any agreement.
> 
> I have it printed on the bottom of all invoices that all invoices not received within 30 days will be subject to a $25 late fee and 1.5% interest calculated monthly (18% yearly interest).
> 
> Usually I don't charge them, as I quickly got sick of the "oh, sorry, I thought I mailed that" or "I never received the invoice".
> 
> The latter is the reason I'm trying to go complete electronic with sending invoices, so I can bcc myself and have a record that the invoice was sent.


Just think if we cleared their property as fast as they pay


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1750516 said:


> Just think if we cleared their property as fast as they pay


Correct. I have one customer that's out since October.

Sent them an ultimatum this month the bill has to be paid in full.

I have about $100 in late fees built in every month, but it has just gotten to be the principle. It's about $2,000 they owe, for a small 30 car parking lot, I've heard through the grapevine they're bankrupting, so I'm trying to get them to play their hand.


----------



## Camden

CleanCutL&S;1750496 said:


> Got a question for everyone...
> 
> How long do you give your customers to pay the invoice?
> 
> And how do you do late fees?
> 
> We do $20 late fee for residential and 10% for commercial.


Invoices are sent on the 1st of the month and are due on the 30th.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1750516 said:


> Just think if we cleared their property as fast as they pay


Actually..... Ask Quality, he'd say I get paid faster than I plow from some of my customers.


----------



## CleanCutL&S

Exactly, I have yet to charge a late fee this year. I just call and say "if you get it in ASAP we will wave the fee".


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1750511 said:


> Quality you didn't trust me? Ours we have replaced about the same on the under carriage. The biggest thing with the tracks is keeping them tight otherwise they rip the drive lugs off.


I trust you just looking at a little different machine so just curious. I have read so much on them the last few days and everyone talks about the undercarriage


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1750528 said:


> I trust you just looking at a little different machine so just curious. I have read so much on them the last few days and everyone talks about the undercarriage


If you talk to any competitor they will tell you the undercarriage needs to be completely rebuilt every 1000hrs and it will cost you $10k. At least that's what I was told


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks to be a negatory on the additional snow today.

Got one guy scraping sidewalks at a place, headed out to plow the foreclosed house I posted last week. Bank actually gave me a closing date and ok to do it one last time.

Oh, and was it cb that posted the utility box?? One of my mowing guys took one out 15 years ago, one of the bigger 2'x2' dark green ones. That cost me $800 back then.

Lucky for me, he wasn't electrocuted, and that the customer didn't make me buy all new groceries. It had cut power to the house in July. We mowed on a Thursday and they didn't return home until Monday.


----------



## OC&D

Ccl;1750438 said:


> If it like it has been in the past it is not all that good. Things do change


Yeah I have no idea. My buddy mentioned they were doing something so I figured I'd go check it out. I'll report back.


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1750531 said:


> If you talk to any competitor they will tell you the undercarriage needs to be completely rebuilt every 1000hrs and it will cost you $10k. At least that's what I was told


How much have you stuck into it


----------



## skorum03

At the bottom of each monthly invoice, we state that "We are expected to be paid within 10 days of receiving invoice" Haven't had any issues yet. I don't really expect that everyone will pay within that ten days, but they get billed monthly and most do pay reasonably quickly so I haven't worried about it yet.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1750541 said:


> How much have you stuck into it


Just the 4 sets of bearings, the seal is the most expensive it's $38 now it use to be $79. I've been lucky I guess and haven't ruined the wheel or axle when the bearings let go. So figure $100 average per wheel so $400 total in 1920hrs.


----------



## unit28

Rogers....
Flrs.


----------



## CityGuy

So got a question for you guys. 

Little back round info.

2008 Chevy Crew Cab short box.
6.0 Gas motor. 

Never had any major problems with the truck other than a few air pressure sensors that have gone bad. 
Today as I was on the way home from errands with the wife I looked down and saw that the air bag light had come on. After looking in the book it says to take the truck to the dealer to service the air bag system. Is there anything I should be looking at or changing before I take it in and get a tub of lube out?


----------



## OC&D

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1750531 said:


> If you talk to any competitor they will tell you the undercarriage needs to be completely rebuilt every 1000hrs and it will cost you $10k. At least that's what I was told


Which is total BS. There are so many variables involved that affect wear on track components. If you're running them in the worst possible conditions, you may have to replace certain parts every 500 hours. Alternatively, if you're running them in the most ideal conditions, it may be 2000 hours.

My last skid was a New Holland LX665. I had a set of metal grouser tracks for it. With the metal tracks on it that thing was an absolute beast in the dirt and mud. I'd drive through stuff I never thought possible. The drawback is that metal tracks are useless on snow and ice...so you'd never put them on in the winter, and in the summer, they'll tear up asphalt in a heartbeat and scratch concrete if you're not careful.

I've run pretty much all of them. Cat, Bobcat, New Holland, Gehl, Case, Deere. I've run with both hand controls and foot pedals. Regardless of brand, I'd be sure whatever you (Quality) buy has two things: 1: 2 speed and 2: High flow. Without a 2 speed, it's pretty much useless for snow removal unless all you're going to do with it is stack or load trucks. Without high flow, there are many attachments you either can't run, or you can't run them optimally.

I'd also caution you not to buy too small of a machine. A skid that's 1 foot wider is not really that much bigger, especially when you consider how they're driven. It's not like the difference in maneuverability between a crew cab long box pickup and a regular cab short box.

At this point, I'd buy a Loadall before a skid. http://www.jcbamericas.com/products/Machines/Telescopic-Handlers/515-40/Benefits.aspx


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1750555 said:


> So got a question for you guys.
> 
> Little back round info.
> 
> 2008 Chevy Crew Cab short box.
> 6.0 Gas motor.
> 
> Never had any major problems with the truck other than a few air pressure sensors that have gone bad.
> Today as I was on the way home from errands with the wife I looked down and saw that the air bag light had come on. After looking in the book it says to take the truck to the dealer to service the air bag system. Is there anything I should be looking at or changing before I take it in and get a tub of lube out?


Did you rear end someone and deploy the air bag?


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1750559 said:


> Did you rear end someone and deploy the air bag?


Nope just driving it like a normal driver. No plow on it either.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1750558 said:


> Which is total BS. There are so many variables involved that affect wear on track components. If you're running them in the worst possible conditions, you may have to replace certain parts every 500 hours. Alternatively, if you're running them in the most ideal conditions, it may be 2000 hours.
> 
> My last skid was a New Holland LX665. I had a set of metal grouser tracks for it. With the metal tracks on it that thing was an absolute beast in the dirt and mud. I'd drive through stuff I never thought possible. The drawback is that metal tracks are useless on snow and ice...so you'd never put them on in the winter, and in the summer, they'll tear up asphalt in a heartbeat and scratch concrete if you're not careful.
> 
> I've run pretty much all of them. Cat, Bobcat, New Holland, Gehl, Case, Deere. I've run with both hand controls and foot pedals. Regardless of brand, I'd be sure whatever you (Quality) buy has two things: 1: 2 speed and 2: High flow. Without a 2 speed, it's pretty much useless for snow removal unless all you're going to do with it is stack or load trucks. Without high flow, there are many attachments you either can't run, or you can't run them optimally.
> 
> I'd also caution you not to buy too small of a machine. A skid that's 1 foot wider is not really that much bigger, especially when you consider how they're driven. It's not like the difference in maneuverability between a crew cab long box pickup and a regular cab short box.
> 
> At this point, I'd buy a Loadall before a skid. http://www.jcbamericas.com/products/Machines/Telescopic-Handlers/515-40/Benefits.aspx


If I can move my skid, this is the direction I would go in the future.

Hopefully by that time there will be quite a few used ones.


----------



## BossPlow614

So who will hit page 3000?


----------



## BossPlow614

10. 

Sunny


----------



## BossPlow614

Trying to be the one to hit 2100!

No report available


----------



## CityGuy

how about now.


----------



## CityGuy

and now..........


----------



## CityGuy

Premature x2.


----------



## BossPlow614

Now!  .......

Boom, got it


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1750567 said:


> Trying to be the one to hit 3000!
> 
> No report available


ummm it's page 2100 only just an fyi.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1750555 said:


> So got a question for you guys.
> 
> Little back round info.
> 
> 2008 Chevy Crew Cab short box.
> 6.0 Gas motor.
> 
> Never had any major problems with the truck other than a few air pressure sensors that have gone bad.
> Today as I was on the way home from errands with the wife I looked down and saw that the air bag light had come on. After looking in the book it says to take the truck to the dealer to service the air bag system. Is there anything I should be looking at or changing before I take it in and get a tub of lube out?


Don't they have a scanner at work? Have them pull the air bag code. Or maybe Mike has one at the body shop.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Hamelfire;1750555 said:


> So got a question for you guys.
> 
> Little back round info.
> 
> 2008 Chevy Crew Cab short box.
> 6.0 Gas motor.
> 
> Never had any major problems with the truck other than a few air pressure sensors that have gone bad.
> Today as I was on the way home from errands with the wife I looked down and saw that the air bag light had come on. After looking in the book it says to take the truck to the dealer to service the air bag system. Is there anything I should be looking at or changing before I take it in and get a tub of lube out?


Probably just a seat sensor, I'd bet it will go away. It comes on once in a while in the Denali usually only when the wife has her purse, diaper bag, and whatever else on the passenger seat. Guess its just enough weight to trip the sensor when ya hit a bump but not enough to keep it tripped and it gets mad and tosses the light. Otherwise the module is under the drivers seat and they have been known to go bad


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1750572 said:


> ummm it's page 2100 only just an fyi.


For some reason I got excited and thought it read 2999. Edited it though.


----------



## CleanCutL&S

Hamelfire;1750555 said:


> So got a question for you guys.
> 
> Little back round info.
> 
> 2008 Chevy Crew Cab short box.
> 6.0 Gas motor.
> 
> Never had any major problems with the truck other than a few air pressure sensors that have gone bad.
> Today as I was on the way home from errands with the wife I looked down and saw that the air bag light had come on. After looking in the book it says to take the truck to the dealer to service the air bag system. Is there anything I should be looking at or changing before I take it in and get a tub of lube out?


The most common issue for airbags is voltage issues, Loose or bad battery terminals, can affect it. But the bad news is it can be hard to reset the code without a scan tool. The SRS system can store codes even after battery disconnected. Good news is almost all airbag repairs are covered by dealer, Warranty or not.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1750573 said:


> Don't they have a scanner at work? Have them pull the air bag code. Or maybe Mike has one at the body shop.


They do but thats Monday. Just wanted to make sure it was not going to explode in my face.


----------



## CleanCutL&S

Funny, Last page I was thinking "wow how did we get to 3000 pages so quickly" could have sworn it said 2999


----------



## CityGuy

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1750574 said:


> Probably just a seat sensor, I'd bet it will go away. It comes on once in a while in the Denali usually only when the wife has her purse, diaper bag, and whatever else on the passenger seat. Guess its just enough weight to trip the sensor when ya hit a bump but not enough to keep it tripped and it gets mad and tosses the light. Otherwise the module is under the drivers seat and they have been known to go bad


I don't think mine has the smart sensors in it. I could be wrong. I think its on all the time.


----------



## CityGuy

CleanCutL&S;1750578 said:


> Funny, Last page I was thinking "wow how did we get to 3000 pages so quickly" could have sworn it said 2999


I thought that too. Until I looked at the laptop.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1750558 said:


> Which is total BS. There are so many variables involved that affect wear on track components. If you're running them in the worst possible conditions, you may have to replace certain parts every 500 hours. Alternatively, if you're running them in the most ideal conditions, it may be 2000 hours.
> 
> My last skid was a New Holland LX665. I had a set of metal grouser tracks for it. With the metal tracks on it that thing was an absolute beast in the dirt and mud. I'd drive through stuff I never thought possible. The drawback is that metal tracks are useless on snow and ice...so you'd never put them on in the winter, and in the summer, they'll tear up asphalt in a heartbeat and scratch concrete if you're not careful.
> 
> I've run pretty much all of them. Cat, Bobcat, New Holland, Gehl, Case, Deere. I've run with both hand controls and foot pedals. Regardless of brand, I'd be sure whatever you (Quality) buy has two things: 1: 2 speed and 2: High flow. Without a 2 speed, it's pretty much useless for snow removal unless all you're going to do with it is stack or load trucks. Without high flow, there are many attachments you either can't run, or you can't run them optimally.
> 
> I'd also caution you not to buy too small of a machine. A skid that's 1 foot wider is not really that much bigger, especially when you consider how they're driven. It's not like the difference in maneuverability between a crew cab long box pickup and a regular cab short box.
> 
> At this point, I'd buy a Loadall before a skid. http://www.jcbamericas.com/products/Machines/Telescopic-Handlers/515-40/Benefits.aspx


The foot wouldn't be a big deal but at 5.5 its already wider than I wanted as the properties its used on are lots in st Paul Minneapolis, there is not a two speed option on it but will go 10mph 
It would be used for drives at a townhouse


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1750577 said:


> They do but thats Monday. Just wanted to make sure it was not going to explode in my face.


No it means it won't go off when you smash it up


----------



## CityGuy

CleanCutL&S;1750576 said:


> The most common issue for airbags is voltage issues, Loose or bad battery terminals, can affect it. But the bad news is it can be hard to reset the code without a scan tool. The SRS system can store codes even after battery disconnected. Good news is almost all airbag repairs are covered by dealer, Warranty or not.


So I should be able to take it to any GM dealer and they could possibly take care of it for free?


----------



## Green Grass

Is SSS alive???? Or should we plan on attending a funeral?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1750582 said:


> No it means it won't go off when you smash it up


Good to know.....


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1750584 said:


> So I should be able to take it to any GM dealer and they could possibly take care of it for free?


Warranty would be 3 years or 36000 miles which ever comes first.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1750585 said:


> Is SSS alive???? Or should we plan on attending a funeral?


I'm thinking we need to dig a hole for the guy.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1750588 said:


> Warranty would be 3 years or 36000 miles which ever comes first.


Well I better get the vasoline out then...


----------



## qualitycut

Maybe he slept on the toilet


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1750588 said:


> Warranty would be 3 years or 36000 miles which ever comes first.


I might give MM a call and see if he is stopping by the shop. MAybe he can just hook it up and let me know what it's throwing.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1750591 said:


> Well I better get the vasoline out then...


Have them pull the code could be as simple as an impact sensor we can throw in.


----------



## Green Grass

St. Cloud Sams club is a great place!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1750599 said:


> St. Cloud Sams club is a great place!!!!


Eye candy? Costco was good this morning.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1750601 said:


> Eye candy? Costco was good this morning.


College chicks with there parents.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

We got about a 1/4" and the sun pokes out here and there


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1750602 said:


> College chicks with there parents.


Nice I had yoga MILFS.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1750605 said:


> Nice I had yoga MILFS.


I went to Culvers and had hair curlers and hair nets.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1750510 said:


> I've had a customer contact the MN Attorney General on me once when I tried to do a 10% late fee.
> 
> I spoke for a while with the A/G on this issue.
> 
> You can essentially charge whatever you'd like, however you need it clearly spelled out in any agreement.
> 
> I have it printed on the bottom of all invoices that all invoices not received within 30 days will be subject to a $25 late fee and 1.5% interest calculated monthly (18% yearly interest).
> 
> Usually I don't charge them, as I quickly got sick of the "oh, sorry, I thought I mailed that" or "I never received the invoice".
> 
> The latter is the reason I'm trying to go complete electronic with sending invoices, so I can bcc myself and have a record that the invoice was sent.


Correct, the terms need to be in your contract and you can charge what you want. Otherwise without being listed all you can do is 18% annually per State Statute... I do 99% of the invoices by email for tracking and my sister is in the office now to keep up on collections... I just get to be the nice guy and provide service now


----------



## wenzelosllc

CleanCutL&S;1750462 said:


> http://dailycurrant.com/2014/02/08/...e-for-olympic-ring-mishap-found-dead-in-sochi
> 
> Found it ... got to love Russia ... " Maybe he tripped and fell on a set of knives. "
> 
> "It's terrible when accidents like this happen. But then again, maybe Mr. Avdeyev should have thought twice before he screwed up the Olympics. Accidents tend to happen to people who betray Russia."


Read an article in ESPN magazine. Journalist said that multiple people told him about a mass grave in the mountains with 50 bodies. All from "Construction Accidents".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Quality.... Just buy my skid and be done with it.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1750612 said:


> Quality.... Just buy my skid and be done with it.


To big or I would consider it. I have a bout 20-25 properties to grade, landscape and sod this spring and the lots are not very roomy.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamel just seen a luther commercial, if you have a light on bring it in for a free diagnostics and estimate.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1750608 said:


> I went to Culvers and had hair curlers and hair nets.


That seems to be the norm there.


----------



## qualitycut

This Russian figure skater is a looker


----------



## wenzelosllc

Hamelfire;1750577 said:


> They do but thats Monday. Just wanted to make sure it was not going to explode in my face.


I had an issue like that once where the light came on. I was assured by several mechanics that, based on the way it's designed, if there's some kind of problem it's most likely NEVER to go off.

Case in point: Rear ended someone in the car with said issue. Passenger side airbag deployed but not the driver. Wasn't sure if I should feel good that I didn't get my face busted or that if I needed the airbag it didn't work.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1750615 said:


> Hamel just seen a luther commercial, if you have a light on bring it in for a free diagnostics and estimate.


might have to see where luther is at.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1750608 said:


> I went to Culvers and had hair curlers and hair nets.


They just give up?


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1750620 said:


> might have to see where luther is at.


Nothing close to me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1750615 said:


> Hamel just seen a luther commercial, if you have a light on bring it in for a free diagnostics and estimate.


Autozone and OReilys will do it as well.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamel you get any good beers today?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1750618 said:


> This Russian figure skater is a looker


Male or female???


----------



## CityGuy

After reading a few things on the web I am going to head out and check to see if the seat connectors are in tact and take a peek under the front. 
I have had the recall thing handled for the srs foam removal under the seat or what ever they called it.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1750625 said:


> Hamel you get any good beers today?


I went to Haskels and got some of that Banana Beer. Chilling in the fridge now.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1750624 said:


> Autozone and OReilys will do it as well.


I have the same scan tool that they use and it won't do an srs code. I tried that.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Sun is out


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1750626 said:


> Male or female???


The more feminine of the 2


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1750628 said:


> I went to Haskels and got some of that Banana Beer. Chilling in the fridge now.


Haskel's.... Hmmmm. One on the way home. Might pick some up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1750634 said:


> The more feminine of the 2


Gotcha....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1750630 said:


> Sun is out


Was in Isanti. Cloudy in Blaine.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1750635 said:


> Haskel's.... Hmmmm. One on the way home. Might pick some up.


Have a few in the tractor tonight?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1750641 said:


> Have a few in the tractor tonight?


Might have to have a few and stay out of the tractor tonight.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1750644 said:


> Might have to have a few and stay out of the tractor tonight.


Thats my plan. Minus the tractor part.


----------



## CityGuy

Imagaine that. There is a TSB about some diode that needs to be repalced on the SRS.


----------



## Camden

I need some of this beer you guys keep talking about. Is it common or hard to find?


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1750650 said:


> I need some of this beer you guys keep talking about. Is it common or hard to find?


http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/664/5488/

Have not tried the local store for it.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1750650 said:


> I need some of this beer you guys keep talking about. Is it common or hard to find?


Its becoming more common, my local liquor store carries it. Not sure about MGM.

On a positive note a couple of my GFs college friends are over to do some stuff for a wedding and let me just say my errands will probably wait until they leave.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Flurries at 5 Guys in Shoreview. I con the 8 year old to ride along by taking him wherever he wants lunch.


----------



## CityGuy

Hey Green, MM does not have a scanner for that but said Norms in Waverly should be able to help me out? Where are they at? Ever dealt with them?


----------



## CityGuy

Oh and anyone know where the sensors would be at on the 08 chevy? Going to crawl under and take a look. Everything under the seats appears to be intact.


----------



## CityGuy

Only 1564 behind. The north is within reach.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1750658 said:


> Flurries at 5 Guys in Shoreview. I con the 8 year old to ride along by taking him wherever he wants lunch.


But you probably didnt tell him he was buying


----------



## CityGuy

Quality you got Richard by 200 posts.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1750666 said:


> But you probably didnt tell him he was buying


Your buying 5 Guys for us all? Sweet. I am hungry.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1750668 said:


> Your buying 5 Guys for us all? Sweet. I am hungry.


Hurry Up!!! You get here in 5 minutes and figure out who I am.... I got a burger and fries for you!!!


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1750669 said:


> Hurry Up!!! You get here in 5 minutes and figure out who I am.... I got a burger and fries for you!!!


Well we all know that's not happening.


----------



## CityGuy

That's like the other side of the earth to me.


----------



## CityGuy

Starting to get a little worried about SSS. He has not checked in at least all day.... Hmm should we send a search party out for him?


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1750635 said:


> Haskel's.... Hmmmm. One on the way home. Might pick some up.


It was not in the cooler at MG. On the shelf not cold.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1750671 said:


> That's like the other side of the earth to me.


Too bad so sad.

Hopefully olsonbro or wenzel aren't lurking.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1750673 said:


> It was not in the cooler at MG. On the shelf not cold.


Who is it made by?


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1750676 said:


> Who is it made by?


Wells and Young LTD..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got nervous....guy walked in with a "Lawn Bugs" coat on...thought I might have to pay out!!!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1750676 said:


> Who is it made by?


http://blogs.villagevoice.com/forkintheroad/IMG_4471v.jpg


----------



## BossPlow614

For those that want a good laugh on lawnsite:

http://www.lawnsite.com/showthread.php?t=418786

http://newyork.craigslist.org/fct/fgs/4316922626.html

This guy isn't the brightest and has been on the site for a while. This thread & his Craigslist ad that he linked is hilarious.


----------



## CleanCutL&S

Just noticed watching Shipping Wars (on DVR) that Chris and Robbie almost never wear a seat belt. Seems odd for a "professional transporter", especially one on TV. I can't even plow empty lots without one, Just feels unnatural to me to be in a vehicle without it. Also once watched a police chase on Cops and the officer was unbuckled the whole time.


----------



## BossPlow614

CleanCutL&S;1750685 said:


> Just noticed watching Shipping Wars (on DVR) that Chris and Robbie almost never wear a seat belt. Seems odd for a "professional transporter", especially one on TV. I can't even plow empty lots without one, Just feels unnatural to me to be in a vehicle without it. Also once watched a police chase on Cops and the officer was unbuckled the whole time.


I always take my seat belt off when plowing a lot or driveway, mainly because when backing up I prefer to turn my whole torso as opposed to just my neck because then that'll be sore for a week.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1750686 said:


> I always take my seat belt off when plowing a lot or driveway, mainly because when backing up I prefer to turn my whole torso as opposed to just my neck because then that'll be sore for a week.


No mirrors?

I can't handle plowing without a belt on.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1750691 said:


> No mirrors?
> 
> I can't handle plowing without a belt on.


Well yeah, I have tow mirrors but it's kinda hard to see a car coming down the road when plowing a resi during the day just looking at the mirrors. It's a little easier at night when there's headlights you can see out of your peripherals.


----------



## qualitycut

CleanCutL&S;1750685 said:


> Just noticed watching Shipping Wars (on DVR) that Chris and Robbie almost never wear a seat belt. Seems odd for a "professional transporter", especially one on TV. I can't even plow empty lots without one, Just feels unnatural to me to be in a vehicle without it. Also once watched a police chase on Cops and the officer was unbuckled the whole time.


Would be nice to see that seat belt on Robbie if was placed right


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1750691 said:


> No mirrors?
> 
> I can't handle plowing without a belt on.


Are you sure you should be giving instructions for backing up???


----------



## CityGuy

Hell on the Highway is on. An episod I have not seen.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1750707 said:


> Are you sure you should be giving instructions for backing up???


Wasn't giving instructions.

Maybe that's my problem, stop using my mirrors??


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1750661 said:


> Hey Green, MM does not have a scanner for that but said Norms in Waverly should be able to help me out? Where are they at? Ever dealt with them?


He is right past the **** He is a really nice guy I have only met him once but my wife serves him all the time at the ****. You would think I was swearing a lot not just typing ca fe


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1750711 said:


> Wasn't giving instructions.
> 
> Maybe that's my problem, stop using my mirrors??


Detroit rules..... Turn you blinker on and let it blink 3 times and go.........


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1750712 said:


> He is right past the **** He is a really nice guy I have only met him once but my wife serves him all the time at the ****. You would think I was swearing a lot not just typing ca fe


Cool. I will give him a try on monday if they can't help me out at the shop.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1750691 said:


> No mirrors?
> 
> I can't handle plowing without a belt on.


How's your track record this year? How many totaled cars and mirrors?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1750717 said:


> How's your track record this year? How many totaled cars and mirrors?


Personally I have 1 car and 1 mirror.

The mirror caught the outside edge of the plastic at about 2 mph. If it wasn't -20, wouldn't have broke.

And yes, I'm trying to come up with excuses.


----------



## BossPlow614

djagusch;1750717 said:


> How's your track record this year? How many totaled cars and mirrors?


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1750715 said:


> Cool. I will give him a try on monday if they can't help me out at the shop.


I would think the shop would have a scan tool.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sent my main sidewalk guy to W. 7th to clear sidewalks that haven't been done. He said he left at 10:30. Just arrived and I can see where he went down the edge of the sidewalks that WERE already done, but the sidewalks that weren't done the last storm, they still have 6+" of snow on them.

And...before you all jump on me, this is the property where the maintenance guy said he did all of the sidewalks, then the property manager emails for us to do the sidewalks 3 days later.

Now my sidewalk guy doesn't return my texts and I'm stuck doing the work while the 8 year old whines about being bored.


----------



## Green Grass

Maybe SSS is hiding eating all the girl scout cookies!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1750723 said:


> I would think the shop would have a scan tool.


They do have several but I have to catch a mechanic on a good day and ask nicely for them to give it a scan and see what the problem is. I am also not sure they can do SRS. I assume they can but you never know at the city of.....

Famous saying. You just can't make this [email protected] up.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1750727 said:


> Sent my main sidewalk guy to W. 7th to clear sidewalks that haven't been done. He said he left at 10:30. Just arrived and I can see where he went down the edge of the sidewalks that WERE already done, but the sidewalks that weren't done the last storm, they still have 6+" of snow on them.
> 
> And...before you all jump on me, this is the property where the maintenance guy said he did all of the sidewalks, then the property manager emails for us to do the sidewalks 3 days later.
> 
> Now my sidewalk guy doesn't return my texts and I'm stuck doing the work while the 8 year old whines about being bored.


Give him a shovel! My 5 year old loves to shovel but I don't think that will last long.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1750727 said:


> Sent my main sidewalk guy to W. 7th to clear sidewalks that haven't been done. He said he left at 10:30. Just arrived and I can see where he went down the edge of the sidewalks that WERE already done, but the sidewalks that weren't done the last storm, they still have 6+" of snow on them.
> 
> And...before you all jump on me, this is the property where the maintenance guy said he did all of the sidewalks, then the property manager emails for us to do the sidewalks 3 days later.
> 
> Now my sidewalk guy doesn't return my texts and I'm stuck doing the work while the 8 year old whines about being bored.


How long is it going to take ya?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1750730 said:


> Maybe SSS is hiding eating all the girl scout cookies!


That could be? Or is he sick from eating them all before he was supposed to?


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1750738 said:


> That could be? Or is he sick from eating them all before he was supposed to?


Hes probably better and out hauling snow


----------



## CityGuy

NWS says cold and dry for the next 3 days. Then what? Just left us hanging.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1750738 said:


> That could be? Or is he sick from eating them all before he was supposed to?


That could be. Maybe we should get that search party going.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1750743 said:


> Hes probably better and out hauling snow


Could be.... But with the way he sounded yesterday he was not traveling more than 5 feet from a can.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1750536 said:


> Looks to be a negatory on the additional snow today.
> 
> Got one guy scraping sidewalks at a place, headed out to plow the foreclosed house I posted last week. Bank actually gave me a closing date and ok to do it one last time.
> 
> Oh, and was it cb that posted the utility box?? One of my mowing guys took one out 15 years ago, one of the bigger 2'x2' dark green ones. That cost me $800 back then.
> 
> Lucky for me, he wasn't electrocuted, and that the customer didn't make me buy all new groceries. It had cut power to the house in July. We mowed on a Thursday and they didn't return home until Monday.


Yikes... well at least I dont have that... thanks for making me feel better...


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1750745 said:


> That could be. Maybe we should get that search party going.


Who should we send in first? Quality is close....


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1750555 said:


> So got a question for you guys.
> 
> Little back round info.
> 
> 2008 Chevy Crew Cab short box.
> 6.0 Gas motor.
> 
> Never had any major problems with the truck other than a few air pressure sensors that have gone bad.
> Today as I was on the way home from errands with the wife I looked down and saw that the air bag light had come on. After looking in the book it says to take the truck to the dealer to service the air bag system. Is there anything I should be looking at or changing before I take it in and get a tub of lube out?


Try jiggling some of the wire connectors under the seats... I used to have that problem on another truck when I vacuumed under the seats....


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1750748 said:


> Who should we send in first? Quality is close....


I dont think I could find his house again. I dont even know how I found it the first time.


----------



## cbservicesllc

OC&D;1750558 said:


> Which is total BS. There are so many variables involved that affect wear on track components. If you're running them in the worst possible conditions, you may have to replace certain parts every 500 hours. Alternatively, if you're running them in the most ideal conditions, it may be 2000 hours.
> 
> My last skid was a New Holland LX665. I had a set of metal grouser tracks for it. With the metal tracks on it that thing was an absolute beast in the dirt and mud. I'd drive through stuff I never thought possible. The drawback is that metal tracks are useless on snow and ice...so you'd never put them on in the winter, and in the summer, they'll tear up asphalt in a heartbeat and scratch concrete if you're not careful.
> 
> I've run pretty much all of them. Cat, Bobcat, New Holland, Gehl, Case, Deere. I've run with both hand controls and foot pedals. Regardless of brand, I'd be sure whatever you (Quality) buy has two things: 1: 2 speed and 2: High flow. Without a 2 speed, it's pretty much useless for snow removal unless all you're going to do with it is stack or load trucks. Without high flow, there are many attachments you either can't run, or you can't run them optimally.
> 
> I'd also caution you not to buy too small of a machine. A skid that's 1 foot wider is not really that much bigger, especially when you consider how they're driven. It's not like the difference in maneuverability between a crew cab long box pickup and a regular cab short box.
> 
> At this point, I'd buy a Loadall before a skid. http://www.jcbamericas.com/products/Machines/Telescopic-Handlers/515-40/Benefits.aspx


Saw them at the green expo... seem like nice units


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1750749 said:


> Try jiggling some of the wire connectors under the seats... I used to have that problem on another truck when I vacuumed under the seats....


Tried that. I think it;s a sensor but not sure which one. Guessing with all the salt and the fact that I have not been able to wash because of the cold that one crapped out.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1750748 said:


> Who should we send in first? Quality is close....


I think he is the only one who has been to SSS house


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1750577 said:


> They do but thats Monday. Just wanted to make sure it was not going to explode in my face.


I wouldnt worry too much unless it starts blinking


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1750736 said:


> How long is it going to take ya?


Hour??

I wanted to be able to come down here, salt, grab beer and go home.

Plus I'll end up paying for doing nothing.

Been taking pics so I think I 'all tell him he's SOL.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1750744 said:


> NWS says cold and dry for the next 3 days. Then what? Just left us hanging.


GFS has quite a bit of moisture in the area starting Wednesday.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1750757 said:


> Hour??
> 
> I wanted to be able to come down here, salt, grab beer and go home.
> 
> Plus I'll end up paying for doing nothing.
> 
> Been taking pics so I think I 'all tell him he's SOL.


K if it was a lot, Im bored and was going to offer myself and a snowblower up for something to do and get ya home sooner.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1750756 said:


> I wouldnt worry too much unless it starts blinking


Just a steady light for now.


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1750682 said:


> For those that want a good laugh on lawnsite:
> 
> http://www.lawnsite.com/showthread.php?t=418786
> 
> http://newyork.craigslist.org/fct/fgs/4316922626.html
> 
> This guy isn't the brightest and has been on the site for a while. This thread & his Craigslist ad that he linked is hilarious.


Yikes........


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1750686 said:


> I always take my seat belt off when plowing a lot or driveway, mainly because when backing up I prefer to turn my whole torso as opposed to just my neck because then that'll be sore for a week.


I'm with mjbossdub on this one... I just dont trust my mirrors for cross traffic


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1750761 said:


> K if it was a lot, Im bored and was going to offer myself and a snowblower up for something to do and get ya home sooner.


It isn't a lot, and I offered him the work so he can keep upon his child support.

All my guys know they get a 4 hour minimum if I send them out, so I guess I'll have to change that.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1750778 said:


> It isn't a lot, and I offered him the work so he can keep upon his child support.
> 
> All my guys know they get a 4 hour minimum if I send them out, so I guess I'll have to change that.


4 hour minimum? Thats nice of you... never thought of anything like that


----------



## cbservicesllc

Staying at a hotel and waterpark in Brainerd tonight... man there's some lowercase d's here...


----------



## BossPlow614

What is a "lowercase d" that you guys keep referencing?


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1750793 said:


> What is a "lowercase d" that you guys keep referencing?


size of the girls.


----------



## OC&D

BossPlow614;1750793 said:


> What is a "lowercase d" that you guys keep referencing?


The opposite of an uppercase P.


----------



## TKLAWN

cbservicesllc;1750788 said:


> Staying at a hotel and waterpark in Brainerd tonight... man there's some lowercase d's here...


Yeah baby!


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1750788 said:


> Staying at a hotel and waterpark in Brainerd tonight... man there's some lowercase d's here...


any DD


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1750806 said:


> any DD


How about E or F?


----------



## skorum03

I also unbuckle when plowing, especially for driveways because I get out to shovel or whatever sometimes and its a hassle to buckle and unbuckle. But I wear it everywhere else.


----------



## Green Grass

who the F turned the heat in my house down to 64!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1750810 said:


> who the F turned the heat in my house down to 64!


I think it was CB. He was just rubbing it in that he was at a water park.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1750810 said:


> who the F turned the heat in my house down to 64!


Or did your board die yet again?


----------



## CityGuy

1498 behind. Were are gaining slowly.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1750810 said:


> who the F turned the heat in my house down to 64!


Thats about 4 degrees warmer than my house suring the day, at night 62.


----------



## qualitycut

You guys with smaller shops where do you go about finding one?


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1750816 said:


> 1498 behind. Were are gaining slowly.


Might get it by the end of the olympics.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1750822 said:


> Thats about 4 degrees warmer than my house suring the day, at night 62.


67 year round at this house.


----------



## CityGuy

this skiing and shooting thing is boring.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1750760 said:


> GFS has quite a bit of moisture in the area starting Wednesday.


have temps at 30*

enter the slushsy forecast here............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

74 when I'm home. Hate being cold.


----------



## skorum03

Hamelfire;1750828 said:


> this skiing and shooting thing is boring.


It is, it was cool for about the first ten minutes I watched.


----------



## OC&D

unit28;1750829 said:


> have temps at 30*
> 
> enter the slushsy forecast here............


It's a good thing there's such a great supply of salt! I'm sure it will come in handy at some point. :realmad:


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1750835 said:


> 74 when I'm home. Hate being cold.


Geez I stopped over at my parents and it was at 69 and it was to warm, I like just wearing a sweatshirt.


----------



## OC&D

Got back from the thing at Gander in Lakeville a while ago. It wasn't too bad. There were a number of reps there with demos you could shoot. Sig, Springfield, Walther, Taurus, Beretta, S&W, and Glock to name a few. Glock had the new model 42 there. My wife shot it and really liked it. I'm seeing one of those in her future. I was hoping DPMS would be there, but to no avail. Also conspicuously absent was Ruger, which was disappointing.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1750827 said:


> 67 year round at this house.


Should be 68 here and the furnace works


----------



## Green Grass

Going to the airport will report if I find SSS


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1750853 said:


> Geez I stopped over at my parents and it was at 69 and it was to warm, I like just wearing a sweatshirt.


Maybe he walks around naked.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1750860 said:


> Maybe he walks around naked.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1750860 said:


> Maybe he walks around naked.


Then good thing I knock before I walk in.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1750860 said:


> Maybe he walks around naked.


actually colored ****** tighties so the wife doesn't **** about the skid marks.


----------



## qualitycut

Ski jump is cool, I forgot about a lot of these


----------



## qualitycut

Looking for a bed edger if someone has one.


----------



## qualitycut

Novak Weather
Model data continues to hint @ a warm weather pattern in the 7-10 day+ period. I'm buying it.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1750888 said:


> Novak Weather
> Model data continues to hint @ a warm weather pattern in the 7-10 day+ period. I'm buying it.


NWS didn't buy it.

myself ,
I/C + 40* by the 17th


----------



## jimslawnsnow

It doesn't matter who you talk to after this winter everyone is sick of this dang cold. Winter isn't so bad when you reach the average high for the day but be up to 30-40 degrees colder or more gets tireing. Heard from people on bare lots and fields frost it approaching 10ft


----------



## banonea

skorum03;1750808 said:


> I also unbuckle when plowing, especially for driveways because I get out to shovel or whatever sometimes and its a hassle to buckle and unbuckle. But I wear it everywhere else.


I rarely ware a seat belt ever. I got a heart contusion from one in a accident year ago....


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1750793 said:


> What is a "lowercase d" that you guys keep referencing?


Good lookin' gals! Listen to the Common Man on KFAN and you'll figure it out


----------



## unit28

feb 17th.............


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1750824 said:


> You guys with smaller shops where do you go about finding one?


Found mine on Craig's List... 3000 SF... I'd suggested finding a guy with a pole building with heat and electric like mine... you go through a property management company and you'll pay for it


----------



## unit28

sss .....???


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1750909 said:


> Found mine on Craig's List... 3000 SF... I'd suggested finding a guy with a pole building with heat and electric like mine... you go through a property management company and you'll pay for it


Yea that's what I've been looking on, I should have just bought a different house with more room.


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1750911 said:


> sss .....???


He's currently on the toilet and has been since last night


----------



## cbservicesllc

OC&D;1750855 said:


> Got back from the thing at Gander in Lakeville a while ago. It wasn't too bad. There were a number of reps there with demos you could shoot. Sig, Springfield, Walther, Taurus, Beretta, S&W, and Glock to name a few. Glock had the new model 42 there. My wife shot it and really liked it. I'm seeing one of those in her future. I was hoping DPMS would be there, but to no avail. Also conspicuously absent was Ruger, which was disappointing.


No DPMS huh? My wife's shop makes barrels for them and Gen 2 sales haven't been great... but they haven't marketed very well...


----------



## OC&D

cbservicesllc;1750917 said:


> No DPMS huh? My wife's shop makes barrels for them and Gen 2 sales haven't been great... but they haven't marketed very well...


That's too bad. Though I don't own one, I've got my eye on a couple of DPMS AR's. When I find the right one at the right price I'll pick it up.


----------



## Green Grass

I did not find SSS at the airport.


----------



## cbservicesllc

OC&D;1750934 said:


> That's too bad. Though I don't own one, I've got my eye on a couple of DPMS AR's. When I find the right one at the right price I'll pick it up.


Let me know, they're also a retailer


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1750950 said:


> Let me know, they're also a retailer


Yours wife's shop? I'm in the market for a ar


----------



## OC&D

cbservicesllc;1750950 said:


> Let me know, they're also a retailer


Really? That's good to know!


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1750971 said:


> I'm in the market for a ar


Just one?!?


----------



## SSS Inc.

SSS Inc.;1749945 said:


> They will have to be big enough.........nevermind I have to lay down.


What the hell happened to you??


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1750996 said:


> What the hell happened to you??


You're alive!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SSS Inc.;1750996 said:


> What the hell happened to you??


You don't want to know. It got ugly quick, but I'm pretty good now. Time for a beer and read 100 pages.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1750998 said:


> You don't want to know. It got ugly quick, but I'm pretty good now. Time for a beer and read 100 pages.


1/2 them talk about the search party for you.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1750997 said:


> You're alive!


I am now. Thought I died last night but I'm back now.



Green Grass;1751001 said:


> 1/2 them talk about the search party for you.


Did anyone find me? I think I was somewhere between the bed and the bathroom.


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1750998 said:


> You don't want to know. It got ugly quick, but I'm pretty good now. Time for a beer and read 100 pages.


 I feel a power post coming.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1751003 said:


> I am now. Thought I died last night but I'm back now.
> 
> Did anyone find me? I think I was somewhere between the bed and the bathroom.


I looked at the airport.


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1751011 said:


> I feel a power post coming.


I am afraid his post will take a page or two.


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1751011 said:


> I feel a power post coming.


I thought about it but I don't have the energy. I figured I'd pretend I didn't miss anything.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1751017 said:


> I am afraid his post will take a page or two.


Now I feel a challenge coming on but then I'd actually have to go back and read everything. Maybe I will.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1750971 said:


> Yours wife's shop? I'm in the market for a ar


Yes... its called US Arms in Dayton, thats the retail side... they also do FFL transfers... their website sucks but let me know. They can get most anything in a week or so...


----------



## cbservicesllc

OC&D;1750985 said:


> Really? That's good to know!


See above....


----------



## qualitycut

Jersey mikes subs is good, highly recommend it. Get it Mike's way


----------



## qualitycut

I and last night I mis spoke my buddy that hauls the skid with a 150 has the eco boost


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1750858 said:


> Going to the airport will report if I find SSS


Did you find him?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1750943 said:


> I did not find SSS at the airport.


Thumbs Up:angry:


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1750996 said:


> What the hell happened to you??


Did you die????????????????


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1751064 said:


> Thumbs Up:angry:


He did escape from his wife and report though!Thumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

Drinking a banana flavored beer. I would have to say its ok at best.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1750998 said:


> You don't want to know. It got ugly quick, but I'm pretty good now. Time for a beer and read 100 pages.


Please spill we have all night and need the posts.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1751020 said:


> Now I feel a challenge coming on but then I'd actually have to go back and read everything. Maybe I will.


Bring it. I would have to say cb has the best so far.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1751068 said:


> Please spill we have all night and need the posts.


I figured out where he was I just saw him on the Olympics doing figure skating!


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1751067 said:


> Drinking a banana flavored beer. I would have to say its ok at best.


Really? They are pretty darn good I think. It does tast a lot better out of a tap though for some reason.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1751066 said:


> He did escape from his wife and report though!Thumbs Up


He is alive and that is a positive.

THe bigger question is was it the wife?

Was it the girl scout cookies??????


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1751071 said:


> I figured out where he was I just saw him on the Olympics doing figure skating!


nod::laughing::laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

1436 to go.

Hope SSS can add a few tomorrow as I am guessing he is meeting the thrown again.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1751077 said:


> 1436 to go.
> 
> Hope SSS can add a few tomorrow as I am guessing he is meeting the thrown again.


He's working on a power post


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1751072 said:


> Really? They are pretty darn good I think. It does tast a lot better out of a tap though for some reason.


Maybe should not have warmed up with a golden light.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1751080 said:


> Maybe should not have warmed up with a golden light.


Yea that's maybe why,.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1751079 said:


> He's working on a power post


I might have to do that tomorrow. gGo back a few days and power post a whole page.


----------



## qualitycut

Sss is at 4209, do power post count as multiple or just one?


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1751084 said:


> Sss is at 4209, do power post count as multiple or just one?


Not sure but would think just 1?


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1751082 said:


> I might have to do that tomorrow. gGo back a few days and power post a whole page.


Or just not come on for a day.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1751081 said:


> Yea that's maybe why,.


It was just one. Hmmmmm might try this again tomorrow.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1751086 said:


> Or just not come on for a day.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1751086 said:


> Or just not come on for a day.


I usually miss 2 pages at work...


----------



## BossPlow614

Power posts don't help much towards the goal. Keep in mind its quantity over quality!


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1751090 said:


> Power posts don't help much towards the goal. Keep in mind its quantity over quality!


Sss is being greedy.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1751092 said:


> Sss is being greedy.


Or dead again.


----------



## Green Grass

these snowboard guys are nuts!!


----------



## OC&D

Green Grass;1751101 said:


> these snowboard guys are nuts!!


Their interviews are hilarious. They all sound like they just finished a 20 piece chicken McNugget and fired up the bong. :laughing:


----------



## Deershack

Anyone know what 223/556 ammo is going for now?


----------



## Green Grass

OC&D;1751105 said:


> Their interviews are hilarious. They all sound like they just finished a 20 piece chicken McNugget and fired up the bong. :laughing:


I bet that is correct.


----------



## Deershack

or 739x54R?


----------



## CityGuy

OC&D;1751105 said:


> Their interviews are hilarious. They all sound like they just finished a 20 piece chicken McNugget and fired up the bong. :laughing:


hmmm been like never since I hit the bong. Hmmm not to self never do that.

Didn;t one get a medel revoked a few years ago for testing positive and could not find his medal and it was around his neck?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1751077 said:


> 1436 to go.
> 
> Hope SSS can add a few tomorrow as I am guessing he is meeting the thrown again.


I'm back. Just a little confused and dehydrated. When I came to I was locked in my room with a small glass of water and one cracker. The cable had been ripped out of the TV and the water was turned off in the bathroom. I'm not sure what happened but I began to feel afraid and nervous. I immediately began to think of ways out of this room, I knew it was the only thing that could save my life and possibly others as well. I wasn't sure what was going on and the thoughts about some crazy person were running rampant through my head. I took another look around the room and knew at once I must get out. My attention immediately turned to the door but I knew it was solid( I installed it) and would not give especially since I had become very weak over the night. There were several windows that offered escape but those also appeared daunting due to my physical limitations and it appeared cold outside but I wasn't sure due to the cable being disconnected and no computer to check Novak. I noticed a vent that perhaps I could crawl through but quickly realized that even though I had not eaten in two days I still wasn't going to fit. Continuing to look around the room I was once again drawn to the windows. Windows are always the go to exit in an emergency, it helps when you can see the promise of freedom through the glass as opposed to guessing whats on the other side of a door. I quickly went to the window and noticed they were locked. It took a while to figure out the lock due to my weakness. I struggled to push the Double Hung window open wide enough to exit. Once the window was opened the reality of what I needed to do next hit like a brick to the head. I was on the second floor and knew I had two options. Jump out the window and aim for the snow pile or open the window that is over the rear mud room. The latter was only a two foot drop. I chose the latter and shut the window I was working on and walked to the other and begin to open it when...............

I gotta go.................


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1751114 said:


> I'm back. Just a little confused and dehydrated. When I came to I was locked in my room with a small glass of water and one cracker. The cable had been ripped out of the TV and the water was turned off in the bathroom. I'm not sure what happened but I began to feel afraid and nervous. I immediately began to think of ways out of this room, I knew it was the only thing that could save my life and possibly others as well. I wasn't sure what was going on and the thoughts about some crazy person were running rampant through my head. I took another look around the room and knew at once I must get out. My attention immediately turned to the door but I knew it was solid( I installed it) and would not give especially since I had become very weak over the night. There were several windows that offered escape but those also appeared daunting due to my physical limitations and it appeared cold outside but I wasn't sure due to the cable being disconnected and no computer to check Novak. I noticed a vent that perhaps I could crawl through but quickly realized that even though I had not eaten in two days I still wasn't going to fit. Continuing to look around the room I was once again drawn to the windows. Windows are always the go to exit in an emergency, it helps when you can see the promise of freedom through the glass as opposed to guessing whats on the other side of a door. I quickly went to the window and noticed they were locked. It took a while to figure out the lock due to my weakness. I struggled to push the Double Hung window open wide enough to exit. Once the window was opened the reality of what I needed to do next hit like a brick to the head. I was on the second floor and knew I had two options. Jump out the window and aim for the snow pile or open the window that is over the rear mud room. The latter was only a two foot drop. I chose the latter and shut the window I was working on and walked to the other and begin to open it when...............
> 
> I gotta go.................


I knew his wife has holding him against his will!! Only if Quality remembered where he lived then maybe we could help.


----------



## qualitycut

Wtf???????????


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1751114 said:


> I'm back. Just a little confused and dehydrated. When I came to I was locked in my room with a small glass of water and one cracker. The cable had been ripped out of the TV and the water was turned off in the bathroom. I'm not sure what happened but I began to feel afraid and nervous. I immediately began to think of ways out of this room, I knew it was the only thing that could save my life and possibly others as well. I wasn't sure what was going on and the thoughts about some crazy person were running rampant through my head. I took another look around the room and knew at once I must get out. My attention immediately turned to the door but I knew it was solid( I installed it) and would not give especially since I had become very weak over the night. There were several windows that offered escape but those also appeared daunting due to my physical limitations and it appeared cold outside but I wasn't sure due to the cable being disconnected and no computer to check Novak. I noticed a vent that perhaps I could crawl through but quickly realized that even though I had not eaten in two days I still wasn't going to fit. Continuing to look around the room I was once again drawn to the windows. Windows are always the go to exit in an emergency, it helps when you can see the promise of freedom through the glass as opposed to guessing whats on the other side of a door. I quickly went to the window and noticed they were locked. It took a while to figure out the lock due to my weakness. I struggled to push the Double Hung window open wide enough to exit. Once the window was opened the reality of what I needed to do next hit like a brick to the head. I was on the second floor and knew I had two options. Jump out the window and aim for the snow pile or open the window that is over the rear mud room. The latter was only a two foot drop. I chose the latter and shut the window I was working on and walked to the other and begin to open it when...............
> 
> I gotta go.................


Gotta go #1 or # 2??????


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1751125 said:


> Wtf???????????


We need your help to go rescue SSS////////////


----------



## Deershack

note to self: If going on the rescue mission- bring gas mask and rubber gloves.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1751125 said:


> Wtf???????????


you need to think real hard on how to get to his house so we can save him!


----------



## Green Grass

Deershack;1751132 said:


> note to self: If going on the rescue mission- bring gas mask and rubber gloves.


I am going to do surveillance from the exterior.


----------



## CityGuy

Deershack;1751132 said:


> note to self: If going on the rescue mission- bring gas mask and rubber gloves.


Green will get this but class A suits are in need.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I think I'm in a safe spot now but have to type quietly. She doesn't know I found my phone hidden in the hamper. She never thought I would look there because I never use it(the hamper not the phone). I just ate my cracker and feel stronger. I may try this again but am not sure what my plan will be. Lets just say my other plan didn't work. You guys ever seen the movie misery? Things are kind of like that except she looks nothing like Kathy Bates. Which I thought was a good thing but I have doubts now. Panic has subsided a bit as I can hear the neighbor kids playing hockey on my rink. If there was only a way to get their attention. 

I better go for now, about to try something risky.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1751137 said:


> Green will get this but class A suits are in need.


Contact Reed and see if he has a couple at his place.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1751140 said:


> I think I'm in a safe spot now but have to type quietly. She doesn't know I found my phone hidden in the hamper. She never thought I would look there because I never use it(the hamper not the phone). I just ate my cracker and feel stronger. I may try this again but am not sure what my plan will be. Lets just say my other plan didn't work. You guys ever seen the movie misery? Things are kind of like that except she looks nothing like Kathy Bates. Which I thought was a good thing but I have doubts now. Panic has subsided a bit as I can hear the neighbor kids playing hockey on my rink. If there was only a way to get their attention.
> 
> I better go for now, about to try something risky.


Don't flash the kids you will get put in a different kind of prison!!


----------



## qualitycut

The whole time I thought he was working on a power post but instead, a story.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1751140 said:


> I think I'm in a safe spot now but have to type quietly. She doesn't know I found my phone hidden in the hamper. She never thought I would look there because I never use it(the hamper not the phone). I just ate my cracker and feel stronger. I may try this again but am not sure what my plan will be. Lets just say my other plan didn't work. You guys ever seen the movie misery? Things are kind of like that except she looks nothing like Kathy Bates. Which I thought was a good thing but I have doubts now. Panic has subsided a bit as I can hear the neighbor kids playing hockey on my rink. If there was only a way to get their attention.
> 
> I better go for now, about to try something risky.



Don't fart! You will leave a mark.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1751141 said:


> Contact Reed and see if he has a couple at his place.


ON it. Who has the county trailer?


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1751147 said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> Don't fart! You will leave a mark.


Or worse, I hate when that happens


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1751148 said:


> ON it. Who has the county trailer?


Hazmat is in Monti


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1751146 said:


> The whole time I thought he was working on a power post but instead, a story.


Are we sure it's him and not the wife playing him???


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1751149 said:


> Or worse, I hate when that happens


regular problem for you?


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1751149 said:


> Or worse, I hate when that happens


A present in your pants?


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1751155 said:


> regular problem for you?


Nope just one that I have a hard time forgetting.


----------



## OC&D

Deershack;1751110 said:


> or 739x54R?


The only ammo I've been looking for lately is 22LR, 9mm, and 380 auto, so I'm a little out of touch with rifle rounds. Also, I don't have anything chambered in 7.39 x 54. I've got a Mosin chambered in 7.62 x 54 though, and Fleet Farm usually has ammo for that, though I haven't bought any for quite a while.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1751157 said:


> Nope just one that I have a hard time forgetting.


You mean the GF gives you a hard tie about.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1751140 said:


> I think I'm in a safe spot now but have to type quietly. She doesn't know I found my phone hidden in the hamper. She never thought I would look there because I never use it(the hamper not the phone). I just ate my cracker and feel stronger. I may try this again but am not sure what my plan will be. Lets just say my other plan didn't work. You guys ever seen the movie misery? Things are kind of like that except she looks nothing like Kathy Bates. Which I thought was a good thing but I have doubts now. Panic has subsided a bit as I can hear the neighbor kids playing hockey on my rink. If there was only a way to get their attention.
> 
> I better go for now, about to try something risky.


This is pure genius.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1751157 said:


> Nope just one that I have a hard time forgetting.


we will make sure to bring it up once and awhile.Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

Second plan didn't work either. Tried calling for help but alas, I have Sprint. :realmad: 
Its cold here, not sure if this was part of the plan or if the youngest moved a chair over to the thermostat again. I hate when he does that. Its either a tropical 93 or an icy 57.


----------



## CityGuy

OC&D;1751160 said:


> This is pure genius.


Or a drunken stuper?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1751161 said:


> we will make sure to bring it up once and awhile.Thumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1751162 said:


> Second plan didn't work either. Tried calling for help but alas, I have Sprint. :realmad:
> Its cold here, not sure if this was part of the plan or if the youngest moved a chair over to the thermostat again. I hate when he does that. Its either a tropical 93 or an icy 57.


Hope you didn't call LWN? He is still plowing from the storm last week.


----------



## CityGuy

Someone needs to tell these figure skaters to stop putting so much lip stick on... You look like a clown with all that on.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1751162 said:


> Second plan didn't work either. Tried calling for help but alas, I have Sprint. :realmad:
> Its cold here, not sure if this was part of the plan or if the youngest moved a chair over to the thermostat again. I hate when he does that. Its either a tropical 93 or an icy 57.


make a small fire in the hamper!:yow!:


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1751159 said:


> You mean the GF gives you a hard tie about.


Nope was while working, lets just say I had white cargo shorts on and am glad I was close to my house to check my pants or someone else would have been laughing other than just my worker while I was walking into the house.


----------



## CityGuy

just might turn 3900 yet tonight if I keep this up.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1751169 said:


> Someone needs to tell these figure skaters to stop putting so much lip stick on... You look like a clown with all that on.


They have lips??


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1751170 said:


> make a small fire in the hamper!:yow!:


What station is that? Should we let them know first?


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1751171 said:


> Nope was while working, lets just say I had white cargo shorts on and am glad I was close to my house to check my pants or someone else would have been laughing other than just my worker while I was walking into the house.


Can't say that I have been there.

I hate to laugh but that's funny.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1751173 said:


> They have lips??


Careful......


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1751174 said:


> What station is that? Should we let them know first?


I don't know exactly where he lives but my guess would be 12 or 27


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1751176 said:


> Can't say that I have been there.
> 
> I hate to laugh but that's funny.


I am laughing :laughing::laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1751176 said:


> Can't say that I have been there.
> 
> I hate to laugh but that's funny.


It was funny it was like 105 and humid so I couldn't tell. Lol lets just say I didn't trust a fart for about 3 weeks. I still close my eyes every time I do till this day


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1751178 said:


> I don't know exactly where he lives but my guess would be 12 or 27


Maybe we should let them both know along with ISO, Mobil command, and Rescue 1..


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1751182 said:


> It was funny it was like 105 and humid so I couldn't tell. Lol lets just say I didn't trust a fart for about 3 weeks. I still close my eyes every time I do till this day


Been there and done that.

Word of advice. Never trust a fart.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1751184 said:


> Maybe we should let them both know along with ISO, Mobil command, and Rescue 1..


Maybe swat if it's a hostage situation


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1751184 said:


> Maybe we should let them both know along with ISO, Mobil command, and Rescue 1..


don't forget hazmat, salvage and air

second thought lets just make it a second alarm


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1751189 said:


> Maybe swat if it's a hostage situation


That and USAR Task Force 1.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1751190 said:


> don't forget hazmat, salvage and air
> 
> second thought lets just make is a second alarm


Forgot them.


----------



## qualitycut

This was an email I just got for a shoveler add on CL 

Will do can i tack look and do for yoy


----------



## CityGuy

How far behind are we now? I think SSS did this on purpose knowing we would post alot on it. Hmmm he might be tricking us..


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1751193 said:


> This was an email I just got for a shoveler add on CL
> 
> Will do can i tack look and do for yoy


Can you speeky English


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1751194 said:


> How far behind are we now? I think SSS did this on purpose knowing we would post alot on it. Hmmm he might be tricking us..


I would have been working on my power post on the comp and the kidnapping story on my phone


----------



## CityGuy

Only 1367 behind. Maybe tomorrow if we can get SSS and LWN to add a few more.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1751195 said:


> Can you speeky English


His name was as English as it comes, maybe that's what his fake social security card has on it


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1751196 said:


> I would have been working on my power post on the comp and the kidnapping story on my phone


He is working on part 3 or just sitting back and laughing at us all.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1751193 said:


> This was an email I just got for a shoveler add on CL
> 
> Will do can i tack look and do for yoy


What the hell is that suppose to say. My first season with all white guys. Its weird. Also less broken stuff and no one is late. Not that I really care. But its odd


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1751198 said:


> Only 1367 behind. Maybe tomorrow if we can get SSS and LWN to add a few more.


I wonder what happened to LWN now?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1751203 said:


> I wonder what happened to LWN now?


Bled to death from his shin injury? Or he got more work?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1751203 said:


> I wonder what happened to LWN now?


Is he still at 5 Guys? Did the 8 year old kill him for having to shovel? Did he slip and fall?

Search party for LWN aka Jermy?


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1751204 said:


> Bled to death from his shin injury? Or he got more work?


maybe he should have taken Quality up on the shin pads.


----------



## Deershack

OC&D;1751158 said:


> The only ammo I've been looking for lately is 22LR, 9mm, and 380 auto, so I'm a little out of touch with rifle rounds. Also, I don't have anything chambered in 7.39 x 54. I've got a Mosin chambered in 7.62 x 54 though, and Fleet Farm usually has ammo for that, though I haven't bought any for quite a while.


my bad. ment 762x54r for my Mosin.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1751206 said:


> maybe he should have taken Quality up on the shin pads.


Maybe spending quality time with the family? :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1751205 said:


> Is he still at 5 Guys? Did the 8 year old kill him for having to shovel? Did he slip and fall?
> 
> Search party for LWN aka Jermy?


man we need to get some type of electronic PAR system on these guys.


----------



## CityGuy

I am thinking LWN and SSS are sitting at some bar reading this drinking beer and laughing at us all. 

I am starting to think it's a set up to get us to post.

It is working...


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1751209 said:


> man we need to get some type of electronic PAR system on these guys.


Maybe chip them like they do dogs?


----------



## SSS Inc.

You guys aren't going to believe this but I just checked the door again and it turns out it wasn't even locked. I wandered down the stairs and the wife asked what took me so long. She didn't want to bother me, she was hoping I would get better so she let me sleep.  Apparently the cracker I thought she left is a remnant of a whole sleeve I had brought up the night before.  And supposedly I ripped the cable out of the wall when I couldn't find any live Olympics late last night. Wow, what a relief. I thought I was all done. Guess not. Back to the weather I suppose.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1751213 said:


> Maybe chip them like they do dogs?


now you are on to something!


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1751217 said:


> You guys aren't going to believe this but I just checked the door again and it turns out it wasn't even locked. I wandered down the stairs and the wife asked what took me so long. She didn't want to bother me, she was hoping I would get better so she let me sleep.  Apparently the cracker I thought she left is a remnant of a whole sleeve I had brought up the night before.  And supposedly I ripped the cable out of the wall when I couldn't find any live Olympics late last night. Wow, what a relief. I thought I was all done. Guess not. Back to the weather I suppose.


sounds like she is covering up because she knew we where on to her!


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1751217 said:


> You guys aren't going to believe this but I just checked the door again and it turns out it wasn't even locked. I wandered down the stairs and the wife asked what took me so long. She didn't want to bother me, she was hoping I would get better so she let me sleep.  Apparently the cracker I thought she left is a remnant of a whole sleeve I had brought up the night before.  And supposedly I ripped the cable out of the wall when I couldn't find any live Olympics late last night. Wow, what a relief. I thought I was all done. Guess not. Back to the weather I suppose.


24 hour bug?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1751219 said:


> sounds like she is covering up because she knew we where on to her!


Good point. I'm bringing the lap top to bed just in case.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1751217 said:


> You guys aren't going to believe this but I just checked the door again and it turns out it wasn't even locked. I wandered down the stairs and the wife asked what took me so long. She didn't want to bother me, she was hoping I would get better so she let me sleep.  Apparently the cracker I thought she left is a remnant of a whole sleeve I had brought up the night before.  And supposedly I ripped the cable out of the wall when I couldn't find any live Olympics late last night. Wow, what a relief. I thought I was all done. Guess not. Back to the weather I suppose.


It's a set up. She is going to force you to watch chick flicks all night long.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1751222 said:


> Good point. I'm bringing the lap top to bed just in case.


then you can feed us all a live feed so we can watch out for you....


----------



## albhb3

Well I see the IBTC is out in full force tonight god I hate ice skating


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;1751222 said:


> Good point. I'm bringing the lap top to bed just in case.


probably gonna open up the spank bank I hope ms sss is cool with it


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;1751225 said:


> Well I see the IBTC is out in full force tonight god I hate ice skating


Focus your attention a couple feet lower and you might like it.


----------



## djagusch

albhb3;1751225 said:


> Well I see the IBTC is out in full force tonight god I hate ice skating


Funny but so true!


----------



## BossPlow614

Supercross live right now.


----------



## albhb3

hey now we get to watch some idiot blow out a knee or eat a knee


----------



## Green Grass

I think if I did Mogul skiing my knees would break!


----------



## albhb3

BossPlow614;1751232 said:


> Supercross live right now.


what channel


----------



## djagusch

albhb3;1751235 said:


> what channel


Fox sports 1 channel 219 direct tv


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1751234 said:


> I think if I did Mogul skiing my knees would break!


I was just told I wouldn't make it past the first Mogul.


----------



## BossPlow614

Fox Sports 1. 

Pulling for Jason Anderson for the win in 250s & the hometown boy Ryan Dungey in the 450s!


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1751237 said:


> I was just told I wouldn't make it past the first Mogul.


sure you would just might not be on the ski's past the first one.


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;1751237 said:


> I was just told I wouldn't make it past the first Mogul.


thats exactly why I dont do it not worth the outcome:laughing:


----------



## Green Grass

Hamel are you still eating everything in the house??


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1751242 said:


> Hamel are you still eating everything in the house??


I think he's outside sucking in a pack or two.


----------



## albhb3

speaking of eating im hafta go get me a mcfatty burger.... the wifes not home so she cant judge me


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1751244 said:


> I think he's outside sucking in a pack or two.


fell off the wagon?


----------



## albhb3

Green Grass;1751247 said:


> fell off the wagon?


didn't you hear its now healthy to smoke...I read it on the internetThumbs Up


----------



## Green Grass

The place where my wife is working tonight closed an hour ago and it is 2 blocks from my house and she is not home yet should I be worried?


----------



## albhb3

Green Grass;1751250 said:


> The place where my wife is working tonight closed an hour ago and it is 2 blocks from my house and she is not home yet should I be worried?


nah shes just getting rammed by her boss its no big deal....


----------



## Green Grass

albhb3;1751252 said:


> nah shes just getting rammed by her boss its no big deal....


kinky her boss is a chick. to bad her boss is not good looking.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1751250 said:


> The place where my wife is working tonight closed an hour ago and it is 2 blocks from my house and she is not home yet should I be worried?


And Hamel isn't on here.. hmmm


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1751254 said:


> And Hamel isn't on here.. hmmm


good point. if she smells like smoke I know who to go after!!


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1751255 said:


> good point. if she smells like smoke I know who to go after!!


Is he smoking again?


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1751258 said:


> Is he smoking again?


we can not confirm or deny that. that was our original thought on his disappearance


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;1751255 said:


> good point. if she smells like smoke I know who to go after!!


Or Goldfish, pizza, popcorn, ritz, samoas, thin mints, liquid brine, clearlane, shop dust, axe, etc....


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1751261 said:


> we can not confirm or deny that. that was our original thought on his disappearance


I got $10 that he did. His wife even wanted him to.  He dropped the eat the whole house talk way to quick. Unless..........He made a quick run to Taco bell or something to load up on Chili Cheese Burritos. Dang that sounds good.


----------



## albhb3

hey I think one of the people on my street got shot


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;1751262 said:


> Or Goldfish, pizza, popcorn, ritz, samoas, thin mints, liquid brine, clearlane, shop dust, axe, etc....


I may need to call CSI.


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;1751264 said:


> I got $10 that he did. His wife even wanted him to.  He dropped the eat the whole house talk way to quick. Unless..........He made a quick run to Taco bell or something to load up on Chili Cheese Burritos. Dang that sounds good.


*** you the closest taco bell is 8 miles away and a million stop lights :realmad:


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;1751265 said:


> hey I think one of the people on my street got shot


And why would you do that to them??


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1751264 said:


> I got $10 that he did. His wife even wanted him to.  He dropped the eat the whole house talk way to quick. Unless..........He made a quick run to Taco bell or something to load up on Chili Cheese Burritos. Dang that sounds good.


Speaking of eating the whole house. went to sams club today and filled the whole bed of my truck all the way up to the access cover. we get home and the wife says see ya I have to go to work. I had to empty it all by myself so today's goal was to eat it all. Thumbs Up


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1751270 said:


> And why would you do that to them??


That's what's happens when you steal


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;1751270 said:


> And why would you do that to them??


Because im tired of this thing called winter


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1751272 said:


> That's what's happens when you steal


Yeah that's what is in store for whoever Try's to steal my new skid trailer. They got away with the first one good luck this time


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1751275 said:


> Yeah that's what is in store for whoever Try's to steal my new skid trailer. They got away with the first one good luck this time


Challenge accepted!


----------



## albhb3

ill be back im going to mcfatty burger (yes this is a useless post for the sake of futhering the cause)


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;1751279 said:


> ill be back im going to mcfatty burger (yes this is a useless post for the sake of futhering the cause)


Are you sure you should be driving? :laughing:

Get the bacon McDouble!


----------



## qualitycut

I have 3 phone chargers strategically placed in the house , office, bedroom and next to the lazyboy, someone always takes the one from the lazy boy and leaves it down stairs.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1751285 said:


> I have 3 phone chargers strategically placed in the house , office, bedroom and next to the lazyboy, someone always takes the one from the lazy boy and leaves it down stairs.


I think we can narrow it down to the dog or the GF


----------



## qualitycut

Luge is on at 11


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1751289 said:


> Luge is on at 11


It's coupled with the pairs free skate.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1751288 said:


> I think we can narrow it down to the dog or the GF


Yup just took the dog out of his kennel and through her in


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1751275 said:


> Yeah that's what is in store for whoever Try's to steal my new skid trailer. They got away with the first one good luck this time


What's the address your stuff is at again? I could use a skid trailer.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Dang Naomi from 5 has white teeth


----------



## qualitycut

Sss I see the cycling community is pretty close your way


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1751298 said:


> Sss I see the cycling community is pretty close your way


Yes, The slow ride. I'm so happy we have so many Bike lanes now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Thats a woman?????


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1751301 said:


> Thats a woman?????


can't be


----------



## SSS Inc.

Can't we just skip the news and go right to Luge. Less than impressed right now.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1751301 said:


> Thats a woman?????


Who Jana shortel?


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1751304 said:


> Can't we just skip the news and go right to Luge. Less than impressed right now.


I now have changed that channel till 11


----------



## qualitycut

I kinda got a crush on Rena


----------



## Green Grass

Status update still no Hamel or wife


----------



## qualitycut

Gigi Marvin is cute also


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1751308 said:


> Status update still no Hamel or wife


Uh oh!!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1751305 said:


> Who Jana shortel?


Haha. I was referring to the unruly airplane passenger. Although I had my doubts on the lady hit by the car in the chase the other day as well. The news leaves me with a lot of questions tonight.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1751309 said:


> Marvin is cute also


ahhhh does your GF know?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1751311 said:


> Haha. I was referring to the unruly airplane passenger. Although I had my doubts on the lady hit by the car in the chase the other day as well. The news leaves me with a lot of questions tonight.


Yea the lady on the plane is definitely the pitcher


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1751313 said:


> ahhhh does your GF know?


My GF actually roomed with her about 12 years ago at some camp, I saw what you did but ignoring it.


----------



## qualitycut

The chick now is a dude for sure


----------



## SSS Inc.

I sense a theme on channel 11 tonight.


----------



## SSS Inc.

What a wimp. I'd tear that rink up.


----------



## qualitycut

Hmmm husband wife


----------



## qualitycut

^^^ I think we found greens wife and Hamel


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1751323 said:


> Hmmm husband wife


I never even saw the "Husband". Yikes.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1751323 said:


> Hmmm husband wife


Is that you or the GF?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1751325 said:


> ^^^ I think we found greens wife and Hamel


Ouch............


----------



## OC&D

Say hello to Ramses. He's wearing a custom cone I made because he's Gumby and won't leave his injured claw alone. He's very disappointed with his situation.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1751325 said:


> ^^^ I think we found greens wife and Hamel


To old to be my wife. Mine is younger than me.


----------



## Green Grass

OC&D;1751331 said:


> Say hello to Ramses. He's wearing a custom cone I made because he's Gumby and won't leave his injured claw alone. He's very disappointed with his situation.


Can we try that with SSS?


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1751332 said:


> To old to be my wife. Mine is younger than me.


How old are you

Edit I keep thinking of upgrading to a younger model


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1751334 said:


> how old are you


28........


----------



## Green Grass

Good news Hamel dropped her off safe and sound.


----------



## OC&D

Green Grass;1751333 said:


> Can we try that with SSS?


Could he look this pathetic?


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1751331 said:


> Say hello to Ramses. He's wearing a custom cone I made because he's Gumby and won't leave his injured claw alone. He's very disappointed with his situation.


I would be too. Nice custom work though. Are those rivets?


----------



## albhb3

im back fat and happy and sss might not like it but hes the submissive type so he will give in


----------



## Green Grass

OC&D;1751339 said:


> Could he look this pathetic?


Maybe worse...


----------



## Drakeslayer

We will see what Maury says on Monday


----------



## albhb3

Im not falling for that bmw diesel commercial


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1751340 said:


> I would be too. Nice custom work though. Are those rivets?


Yep. Aluminum. The cone from the vet doesn't cut it.


----------



## Green Grass

OC&D;1751346 said:


> Yep. Aluminum.


Atleast it is the finest quality.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1751337 said:


> 28........


Geez I thought everyone on here was like 45+ lol


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1751295 said:


> What's the address your stuff is at again? I could use a skid trailer.


I would hate for you to fall into my trap, don't want you to get hurt now.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1751350 said:


> Geez I thought everyone on here was like 45+ lol


I think most are under 40


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1751351 said:


> I would hate for you to fall into my trap, don't want you to get hurt now.


I already got it.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1751352 said:


> I think most are under 40


Yea I know,


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1751352 said:


> I think most are under 40


I just turned 92.


----------



## Green Grass

Is it wrong that I want to see the figure skaters fall when they have someone over there head?


----------



## albhb3

um its snowing btw whats the chances we get to see somebody get killed like in 2010


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1751355 said:


> I just turned 92.


We are talking Actually age not what you feel like.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1751355 said:


> I just turned 92.


Boy, you were really sick, eh?


----------



## albhb3

can that Asian chick even see over the boards lmao


----------



## qualitycut

I dont get it, its now morning in Russia yet the stuff on after this is all re runs wtf


----------



## albhb3

Green Grass;1751356 said:


> Is it wrong that I want to see the figure skaters fall when they have someone over there head?


naw its like nascar


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1751362 said:


> I dont get it, its now morning in Russia yet the stuff on after this is all re runs wtf


You gotta stream russian tv like I did the other night.

EDIT: Never mind, Just tried it again and there is a message in about 20 languages that streaming isn't allowed in my country. I guess NBC paid the russians off.


----------



## albhb3

I think that guy just crapped himself did you see that face


----------



## albhb3

did you guys see that putin killed that guy from opening cerimonies for the ring malfunction


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1751364 said:


> You gotta stream russian tv like I did the other night.
> 
> EDIT: Never mind, Just tried it again and there is a message in about 20 languages that streaming isn't allowed in my country. I guess NBC paid the russians off.


Woman's hockey is on at 2am I will sleep


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;1751364 said:


> You gotta stream russian tv like I did the other night.
> 
> EDIT: Never mind, Just tried it again and there is a message in about 20 languages that streaming isn't allowed in my country. I guess NBC paid the russians off.


right like a 92 knows how to use a remote


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1751362 said:


> I dont get it, its now morning in Russia yet the stuff on after this is all re runs wtf


Starting tomorrow night you can watch Curling and Hockey at about 4 a.m. One of the women Curlers is from Richfield.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1751353 said:


> I already got it.


Oh darn you must have slipped by


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;1751371 said:


> Starting tomorrow night you can watch Curling and Hockey at about 4 a.m. One of the women Curlers is from Richfield.


well that should go over well since this is looserville usa


----------



## Drakeslayer

albhb3;1751366 said:


> did you guys see that putin killed that guy from opening cerimonies for the ring malfunction


Yeah. It was on public tv over there.


----------



## qualitycut

Geez where Hamel go? Fire call?


----------



## Green Grass

Failed on the sow cow


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;1751369 said:


> right like a 92 knows how to use a remote


No remote, on a laptop the adopted kids showed me how to use.

Here's a link.

http://stream.1tv.ru/live


----------



## albhb3

Green Grass;1751377 said:


> Failed on the sow cow


well if she wasn't so heavy:laughing:


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1751376 said:


> Geez where Hamel go? Fire call?


Nope none of those.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1751380 said:


> Nope none of those.


He's on Pack #2 now.


----------



## qualitycut

Maybe hr had one smoke and hes not quiting till the whole packs gone


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1751376 said:


> Geez where Hamel go? Fire call?


prob buying another pack of smokes


----------



## SSS Inc.

I think I should've skipped hockey and been a pairs skater. Lots of hands on.


----------



## albhb3

10 bucks that chick gets slapped around back stage


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1751384 said:


> I think I should've skipped hockey and been a pairs skater. Lots of hands on.


I got that in highschool for being a hockey player


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1751387 said:


> I got that in highschool for being a hockey player


Same here maybe SSS wasn't any good.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1751387 said:


> I got that in highschool for being a hockey player


I forgot about that part.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1751388 said:


> Same here maybe SSS wasn't any good.


Yeah right, goalies are weird. weird=no chicks


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1751389 said:


> I forgot about that part.


Mark Dayton doesn't count


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1751391 said:


> Yeah right, goalies are weird. weird=no chicks


Like I said I had no problem and I was one of those weirdos.


----------



## OC&D

So many hot skaters.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Very poor performance.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1751396 said:


> Very poor performance.


It's boring!


----------



## albhb3

Green Grass;1751394 said:


> Like I said I had no problem and I was one of those weirdos.


to bad they didn't know you were most excited for the shower at the end


----------



## qualitycut

Hope he washes his hand after that


----------



## Green Grass

albhb3;1751398 said:


> to bad they didn't know you were most excited for the shower at the end


We where not that fancy there where no showers.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1751392 said:


> Mark Dayton doesn't count


I have to dig up a team pic from PeeWees when he coached us so you can see his crazy eyes back then.


----------



## albhb3

I think I just saw a little twattle twittiling there


----------



## qualitycut

What's crazy is how they always end with their song even when they screw up


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1751400 said:


> Hope he washes his hand after that


hes not into girls don't you know the rules


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;1751403 said:


> I think I just saw a little twattle twittiling there


Do you always do Meth when your wife is not home?


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1751404 said:


> What's crazy is how they always end with their song even when they screw up


They skate faster then. If they are really far off they will end before there routine is over. I had a sister and cousins who all figure skated. Boys played hockey girls figure skated


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;1751406 said:


> Do you always do Meth when your wife is not home?


ohhh darn ive been compromised


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I ain't reading 12 pages. 8 banana breads does a guy in. See you in the morning. Maybe.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1751410 said:


> I ain't reading 12 pages. 8 banana breads does a guy in. See you in the morning. Maybe.


He is alive!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

This chicks hot


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1751410 said:


> I ain't reading 12 pages. 8 banana breads does a guy in. See you in the morning. Maybe.


Don't bother. Start fresh in the morning.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1751410 said:


> I ain't reading 12 pages. 8 banana breads does a guy in. See you in the morning. Maybe.


Haha 8? Probably the first time you've been able to all winter


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1751413 said:


> Don't bother. Start fresh in the morning.


Then he will miss your story.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1751412 said:


> This chicks hot


She has fun hair.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1751412 said:


> This chicks hot


you wouldn't even know what to do with that:laughing:


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1751412 said:


> This chicks hot


You got a thing for blondes don't you?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1751416 said:


> Then he will miss your story.


True, Not sure if its worth it though. For the record it was all true.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1751419 said:


> You got a thing for blondes don't you?


I don't know used to be brunettes then after 2am anything with a pulse then I got a gf and its back to anything with a pulse and a full set of teeth


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1751421 said:


> True, Not sure if its worth it though. For the record it was all true.


Fix the cable yet?


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1751422 said:


> I don't know used to be brunettes then after 2am anything with a pulse then I got a gf and its back to anything with a pulse and a full set of teeth


GF missing some teeth?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1751424 said:


> Fix the cable yet?


Nope, Watching in the Family room.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1751422 said:


> I don't know used to be brunettes then after 2am anything with a pulse then I got a gf and its back to anything with a pulse and a full set of teeth


well its good to have standards


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1751425 said:


> GF missing some teeth?


Nope, maybe wouldn't be a bad thing


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1751417 said:


> She has fun hair.


Absolutely. That's precisely what I was thinking!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ooo. She looks serious.


----------



## qualitycut

The Russian now is my fav, she looks like a punisher


----------



## banonea

The Russian chicken looks like a *****...


----------



## albhb3

you guys have made no progress tonight still a hair under 1500


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1751431 said:


> The Russian now is my fav, she looks like a punisher


She would beat you!


----------



## Green Grass

albhb3;1751433 said:


> you guys have made no progress tonight still a hair under 1500


We have not gave up yet


----------



## OC&D

Man this chick looks like she wants to kick someone's ass. Russian chicks are scary.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Uh OH.............


----------



## Green Grass

Fall fall fall come on someone fall!


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1751434 said:


> She would beat you!


I would let her


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;1751438 said:


> Uh OH.............


now what have you done


----------



## albhb3

I can bet that guy has never been in that position before I didn't know it was holloween


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1751440 said:


> I would let her


Ditto! .


----------



## Green Grass

OC&D;1751443 said:


> Ditto! .


No way she would kill you.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1751444 said:


> No way she would kill you.


I would die a happy man


----------



## OC&D

Green Grass;1751444 said:


> No way she would kill you.


I'd die a happy man though!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1751415 said:


> Haha 8? Probably the first time you've been able to all winter


I drink one time per ywlear, I'm a total light weight. Good thingnthyere isn't spell checker.


----------



## banonea

Never thought the theme song from the Adams family and skating would ever be in the same area, but it works....


----------



## SSS Inc.

She looks happy now.


----------



## albhb3

banonea;1751448 said:


> Never thought the theme song from the Adams family and skating would ever be in the same area, but it works....


what do you know I think its funny the stadiums half empty


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1751447 said:


> I drink one time per ywlear, I'm a total light weight. Good thingnthyere isn't spell checker.


I take it you liked them though


----------



## qualitycut

I wanna see the gal in the fur coat out there


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bronze. 


So we get ten minutes of Luge??


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1751451 said:


> She looks happy now.


She should be.


----------



## OC&D

Well I'm going to bed. G'night.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1751456 said:


> Bronze.
> 
> So we get ten minutes of Luge??


Maybe 8...


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1751456 said:


> Bronze.
> 
> So we get ten minutes of Luge??


Hope not, if so mega shredders is on


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1751454 said:


> I wanna see the gal in the fur coat out there


you like da biggin ehh


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wife had to remind me I'm still wearing my glasses once I'm in bed..... Not sure THAT had to be said..... It was only EIGHT for goodness sake.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Yeah man, I brought you a pin, a pin. :laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1751464 said:


> Yeah man, I brought you a pin, a pin. :laughing:


Because he was trash talking slope style, and yes he sounds like the biggest stoner


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1751464 said:


> Yeah man, I brought you a pin, a pin. :laughing:


Say no to drugs!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1751463 said:


> Wife had to remind me I'm still wearing my glasses once I'm in bed..... Not sure THAT had to be said..... It was only EIGHT for goodness sake.


Liar. You had two and didn't finish the second one.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Wow his eye is really messed up. 

5 minutes of luge. Great.


----------



## qualitycut

Luge!!!!!!!!


----------



## albhb3

im out for the night gonna go shoot up battlefield


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1751469 said:


> Wow his eye is really messed up.
> 
> 5 minutes of luge. Great.


Wow are they fast.


----------



## SSS Inc.

We must have lost otherwise they would give it more than 5 minutes.


----------



## banonea

How would you like to get slapped with those gloves..... damm.....


----------



## Green Grass

Can we go to a BMW dealer and get a bobsled?


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;1751477 said:


> How would you like to get slapped with those gloves..... damm.....


New rock gloves for you?


----------



## qualitycut

Its the Olympics I don't think they actually follow the time slots


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;1751480 said:


> New rock gloves for you?


Good way to get rid of stage jumpers. ...


----------



## skorum03

Went down to treasure Island tonight. Lost $40. Should have just stayed home and drank away the boringness of figure skating


----------



## SnowGuy73

-2, clear, calm. 

06:31


----------



## skorum03

-2 

wc -17

wallet $-40


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Weather bug says -9 here. News says -4 and snowing here, but the is out and not a cloud in the sky. What are they smoking?


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;1751570 said:


> Weather bug says -9 here. News says -4 and snowing here, but the is out and not a cloud in the sky. What are they smoking?


Obviously not the same stuff you and I would be smoking..


----------



## skorum03

My percentages for snow for the midweek have been upped a bit since last night.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;1751584 said:


> My percentages for snow for the midweek have been upped a bit since last night.


I really have no chance at this point. I had 20% Tuesday and Wednesday


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1751587 said:


> I really have no chance at this point. I had 20% Tuesday and Wednesday


That will change Jim.

GFS has some sizeable moisture to the north of you, but the NAM is entering the whole state from the west with moisture.

Pretty sizeable area right now for next weekend as well.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Been a while since I've had to worry about how to recover in the morning.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1751242 said:


> Hamel are you still eating everything in the house??


Yes sir. Now that I get net back. Couldn't barely make a phone call without that booster thing.


----------



## wintergreen82

It looks plowable, Tues night, Thursday with blizzard like winds, and Saturday as of right now. All look to be a couple inches with Duluth area getting hit pretty hard. Models Can always change but gfs has been fairly consistent.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1751589 said:


> That will change Jim.
> 
> GFS has some sizeable moisture to the north of you, but the NAM is entering the whole state from the west with moisture.
> 
> Pretty sizeable area right now for next weekend as well.


No not next weekend, the GF, mom and some aunts and cousins are doing the polar plunge on prior lake and was planning on an all day drinking event.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1751592 said:


> Been a while since I've had to worry about how to recover in the morning.


Greasy food and Gatorade


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1751244 said:


> I think he's outside sucking in a pack or two.


Thats a big negative.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1751589 said:


> That will change Jim.
> 
> GFS has some sizeable moisture to the north of you, but the NAM is entering the whole state from the west with moisture.
> 
> Pretty sizeable area right now for next weekend as well.


Looking at snow for the weekend? Or early next week? I'm only at 20% friday, no mention of anything saturday or sunday by NWS or KSTP


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1751247 said:


> fell off the wagon?


No sir. Still fully on.


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;1751249 said:


> didn't you hear its now healthy to smoke...I read it on the internetThumbs Up


Everything can be healthy for you. You just have to look for the good in it.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1751598 said:


> No not next weekend, the GF, mom and some aunts and cousins are doing the polar plunge on prior lake and was planning on an all day drinking event.


Agree no not next weekend. Supposed to go see the GF down at Iowa State. She won't be happy if its going to snow.


----------



## skorum03

Hamelfire;1751604 said:


> Everything can be healthy for you. You just have to look for the good in it.


Yes in tiny amounts.......


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1751254 said:


> And Hamel isn't on here.. hmmm


Damn internet died............


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1751258 said:


> Is he smoking again?


No sir. Comcast internet sucks.


----------



## Greenery

Someone want to come shovel out my sidewalk for me?

Shouldn't take too long.


----------



## skorum03

Hamelfire;1751608 said:


> No sir. Comcast internet sucks.


The "on-demand" on my comcast isn't working. Hasn't been for a few days now.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1751271 said:


> Speaking of eating the whole house. went to sams club today and filled the whole bed of my truck all the way up to the access cover. we get home and the wife says see ya I have to go to work. I had to empty it all by myself so today's goal was to eat it all. Thumbs Up


That a boy..............


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1751275 said:


> Yeah that's what is in store for whoever Try's to steal my new skid trailer. They got away with the first one good luck this time


Sounds like you want us to give it our all..


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1751611 said:


> The "on-demand" on my comcast isn't working. Hasn't been for a few days now.


Did you unplug the box?

Hamel did you unplug the modem and leve it for a few minutes usually works when you plug it back in.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1751300 said:


> Yes, The slow ride. I'm so happy we have so many Bike lanes now.


Can't find a place to park a car, can't park on both sides of the street but you can ride your damn bike in 2 feet of snow.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1751325 said:


> ^^^ I think we found greens wife and Hamel


No sir......


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1751616 said:


> Did you unplug the box?
> 
> Hamel did you unplug the modem and leve it for a few minutes usually works when you plug it back in.


Unplugged modem, waited, then yelled at them about crappy service.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1751621 said:


> Unplugged modem, waited, then yelled at them about crappy service.


Mine was acting up last night, would go in and out. But my 4g with Sprint is as fast or faster than my Comcast anyhow


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1751332 said:


> To old to be my wife. Mine is younger than me.


Mine is too.....


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1751355 said:


> I just turned 92.


Are you dyslysic ? I think you meant 29


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1751376 said:


> Geez where Hamel go? Fire call?


I wish.......


----------



## TKLAWN

Youhas said maybe inch Tuesday night and wed night.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;1751632 said:


> Youhas said maybe inch Tuesday night and wed night.


Here we go again


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1751598 said:


> No not next weekend, the GF, mom and some aunts and cousins are doing the polar plunge on prior lake and was planning on an all day drinking event.


Figures. When ever you have something planned... it snows


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1751624 said:


> Mine was acting up last night, would go in and out. But my 4g with Sprint is as fast or faster than my Comcast anyhow


Without my cable modem and my booster thingy my phone is just a paper weight.


----------



## skorum03

Hamelfire;1751641 said:


> Figures. When ever you have something planned... it snows


Yeah and you know, a guy has to get a little somethin somethin now and then, and if I don't go down there.... ... .......

Quality: No I did not unplug the box. I will try that.


----------



## TKLAWN

Hamelfire;1751641 said:


> Figures. When ever you have something planned... it snows


Don't get too worked up yet. As we all know it will change 13 14 times.


----------



## CityGuy

Greenery;1751610 said:


> Someone want to come shovel out my sidewalk for me?
> 
> Shouldn't take too long.


I will come shovel it for you.

Here is my prices:

1000.00 per hour.
I get paid from the time I leave my house until the time I get back. 
2 15 minute breaks both paid on 8 hours
1/2 lunch paid.

Any snow blower or other equipment I want at your cost.

Still interested?


----------



## CityGuy

skorum03;1751645 said:


> Yeah and you know, a guy has to get a little somethin somethin now and then, and if I don't go down there.... ... .......
> 
> Quality: No I did not unplug the box. I will try that.


I hear ya. I don't need to go anywhere but, I'd like to see that little something in this house.


----------



## CityGuy

skorum03;1751611 said:


> The "on-demand" on my comcast isn't working. Hasn't been for a few days now.


unpug the box wait 10 and plug back in. If not call them and they can "ping" the box.


----------



## CityGuy

12-13 pages last night? Is that all you guys got? 

I am so disappointed.


----------



## CityGuy

I can't wait for wednesday. Might have to take the day off just so I can get up early and watch hockey.


----------



## skorum03

TKLAWN;1751646 said:


> Don't get too worked up yet. As we all know it will change 13 14 times.


I'm counting on it.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1751642 said:


> Without my cable modem and my booster thingy my phone is just a paper weight.


Yea mine was about a month ago now I have full service. I use to much data to switch anyways. I've been happy with sprint the last two weeks. Only going to get better.


----------



## CityGuy

Wow all that talk about cigs last night makes me really want one now........


----------



## Greenery

Hamelfire;1751647 said:


> I will come shovel it for you.
> 
> Here is my prices:
> 
> 1000.00 per hour.
> I get paid from the time I leave my house until the time I get back.
> 2 15 minute breaks both paid on 8 hours
> 1/2 lunch paid.
> 
> Any snow blower or other equipment I want at your cost.
> 
> Still interested?


So about 16 grand. Ok I'm subbing it through USM. So you should have your check in 30 err 300 err 3000 days.
Don't forget to take before, during and after photos. I will call and check on your progress every half hour.


----------



## skorum03

Hamelfire;1751650 said:


> I hear ya. I don't need to go anywhere but, I'd like to see that little something in this house.


haha yeah man I'm sure.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I don't see Tuesday night. Wednesday night, sure. Next weekend you can't look at yet.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1751659 said:


> Yea mine was about a month ago now I have full service. I use to much data to switch anyways. I've been happy with sprint the last two weeks. Only going to get better.


Maybe in your neck of the woods but I am out here in the sticks. I go to Delano and get good service, I go to buffalo and get good service, but Montrose, I am screwed.


----------



## skorum03

Hamelfire;1751652 said:


> unpug the box wait 10 and plug back in. If not call them and they can "ping" the box.


I will try that.



Greenery;1751661 said:


> So about 16 grand. Ok I'm subbing it through USM. So you should have your check in 30 err 300 err 3000 days.
> Don't forget to take before, during and after photos. I will call and check on your progress every half hour.


you should just call plows and pay the contractor a little extra cash to shovel the walkways


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I think I have a couple 3 guys wanting to be out of town next weekend as well.


----------



## CityGuy

Greenery;1751661 said:


> So about 16 grand. Ok I'm subbing it through USM. So you should have your check in 30 err 300 err 3000 days.
> Don't forget to take before, during and after photos. I will call and check on your progress every half hour.


Good luck with USM... You may see it by june...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just hoping that banana bread doesn't keep me in SSS's position. Some of the push backs I need to do are nowhere near a bathroom.


----------



## skorum03

It almost scares me a little that there is no snow forecast for next weekend yet.


----------



## CityGuy

skorum03;1751666 said:


> I will try that.
> 
> you should just call plows and pay the contractor a little extra cash to shovel the walkways


Lwn will be there after you call.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1751667 said:


> I think I have a couple 3 guys wanting to be out of town next weekend as well.


No Snow friday through sunday would benefit everyone then.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1751670 said:


> Just hoping that banana bread doesn't keep me in SSS's position. Some of the push backs I need to do are nowhere near a bathroom.


So far so good over here. Thumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

Only 1098 behind the North. Might have that by noon if Green and SSS get up.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1751670 said:


> Just hoping that banana bread doesn't keep me in SSS's position. Some of the push backs I need to do are nowhere near a bathroom.


Nothin worse than that feeling deep in the back of your mind.. and your intestines that you're going to have an issue at some point and need to be within 38 seconds of a bathroom


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Accu has 1/3" for me Saturday morning. That's the only snow listed all week except for flurries Thursday.

My oldest's birthday is on V-day and some friends got 2-3 rooms at Hinckley through another mutual friend Friday night so we can swim with the kids. 

Be nice to not have to bail like I did in Duluth last year.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1751672 said:


> Lwn will be there after you call.


Not checking the plows app today.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1751674 said:


> So far so good over here. Thumbs Up


Didn't you read, he had 8 of them and he said he's a light weight, we think he really only had 2 and couldn't finish the second


----------



## Greenery

Finally tuned into the Olympics and what do you know its Chaz Michaels doing the butterfly on skates.

How exciting!


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1751682 said:


> Didn't you read, he had 8 of them and he said he's a light weight, we think he really only had 2 and couldn't finish the second


Trying to catch up.


----------



## CityGuy

Is it just me or does Lea Beno on the 9 have a huge mouth? And the red lip stick just makes it look that much bigger?


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1751670 said:


> Just hoping that banana bread doesn't keep me in SSS's position. Some of the push backs I need to do are nowhere near a bathroom.


5 gal bucket and some tp in the cab will get you through the day!


----------



## qualitycut

The thing from Canada that just skated may be the ugliest thing I have seen


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1751688 said:


> The thing from Canada that just skated may be the ugliest thing I have seen


close but seen worse at a few bars...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1751678 said:


> Accu has 1/3" for me Saturday morning. That's the only snow listed all week except for flurries Thursday.
> 
> My oldest's birthday is on V-day and some friends got 2-3 rooms at Hinckley through another mutual friend Friday night so we can swim with the kids.
> 
> Be nice to not have to bail like I did in Duluth last year.


Accu has me at .92 on Saturday


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1751690 said:


> close but seen worse at a few bars...


 I wouldn't have known what sex it was until they showed his name


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Thought both of my boys stayed at the MIL last night. Apparently one of them came home with us. Good thing I didn't try to get too wound up last night.

Whiskey **** in play. Or in this case Banana Bread.


(I like "ca fe" without the space. Easy to get the **** without having to find the **** symbols and make a point.)


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1751695 said:


> I wouldn't have known what sex it was until they showed his name


It's figure skating. No one is sure including the skaters...


----------



## qualitycut

I don't get how they don't fall after all those damn spins, all I can think of is the tire swing at the park


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1751675 said:


> Only 1098 behind the North. Might have that by noon if Green and SSS get up.


I am up just loosening the battle with the kids and breakfast.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1751696 said:


> Thought both of my boys stayed at the MIL last night. Apparently one of them came home with us. Good thing I didn't try to get too wound up last night.
> 
> Whiskey **** in play. Or in this case Banana Bread.
> 
> (I like "ca fe" without the space. Easy to get the **** without having to find the **** symbols and make a point.)


So I take it you liked the beers


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1751698 said:


> I don't get how they don't fall after all those damn spins, all I can think of is the tire swing at the park


I never understood skating to music? It just don't work.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1751701 said:


> I am up just loosening the battle with the kids and breakfast.


just slide a piece of pizza in front of them.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1751706 said:


> just slide a piece of pizza in front of them.


Or banana bread in a bottle


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1751702 said:


> So I take it you liked the beers


It wasn't bad. We had also gotten some Cider, can't remember the name. Not WoodChuck or Angry Orchard. It was in a blue carrier. We had left them outside, and once the Cider got down to about 40-50, that was VERY good.

Very smooth. Even the wife commented she could get in trouble with those.

As for the BB beer, it was better the colder it got as well, obvi.

I really only drink once every year or two at the most, so I don't have a lot to compare it against.

Last time I drank was two Thanksgivings ago, drinking the new a then Apple Pucker flavored Vodka on the rocks.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1751707 said:


> Or banana bread in a bottle


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1751708 said:


> It wasn't bad. We had also gotten some Cider, can't remember the name. Not WoodChuck or Angry Orchard. It was in a blue carrier. We had left them outside, and once the Cider got down to about 40-50, that was VERY good.
> 
> Very smooth. Even the wife commented she could get in trouble with those.
> 
> As for the BB beer, it was better the colder it got as well, obvi.
> 
> I really only drink once every year or two at the most, so I don't have a lot to compare it against.


Sounds like you need to gey the wive a few ciders and get rid of the kids for a night. Was it crispen?


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1751708 said:


> It wasn't bad. We had also gotten some Cider, can't remember the name. Not WoodChuck or Angry Orchard. It was in a blue carrier. We had left them outside, and once the Cider got down to about 40-50, that was VERY good.
> 
> Very smooth. Even the wife commented she could get in trouble with those.
> 
> As for the BB beer, it was better the colder it got as well, obvi.
> 
> I really only drink once every year or two at the most, so I don't have a lot to compare it against.


MMM the cider sounds good.

Let us know the name of that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1751712 said:


> Sounds like you need to gey the wive a few ciders and get rid of the kids for a night. Was it crispen?


Yeah, I think Crispen. Sounds right.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1751713 said:


> MMM the cider sounds good.
> 
> Let us know the name of that.


I like Woodchuck and this cider put Woodchuck to shame.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I suppose I should head out. Need a breath test to make sure I'm not still .04.

By the time I get hooked up and moving, Wendy's'll be open. I can get my greasy food.


----------



## Camden

I'll have my first cases of Banana Bread delivered next week. (It's good to know the distributors personally )

And since we're sharing terrific beer choices, if you ever get the chance to have a Blue Moon Vintage Ale do yourself and favor and grab a case. It's $9/bottle so a case is about $100 but we all work hard and deserve to treat ourselves once in a while.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone wanna post what time it'll be for my first curb check and shot to the shin?


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1751720 said:


> I'll have my first cases of Banana Bread delivered next week. (It's good to know the distributors personally )
> 
> And since we're sharing terrific beer choices, if you ever get the chance to have a Blue Moon Vintage Ale do yourself and favor and grab a case. It's $9/bottle so a case is about $100 but we all work hard and deserve to treat ourselves once in a while.


Will keep an eye out for that one...


----------



## qualitycut

Well got to get out of bed ,headed to sunsets for brunch with the rents


----------



## CityGuy

lwnmwrman22;1751721 said:


> anyone wanna post what time it'll be for my first curb check and shot to the shin?


1217..................


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1751724 said:


> Well got to get out of bed ,headed to sunsets for brunch with the rents


Wayzata???????????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1751724 said:


> Well got to get out of bed ,headed to sunsets for brunch with the rents


Woodbury?????........


----------



## CityGuy

And he leaves us hanging.


----------



## TKLAWN

Could you guys throw out some numbers on what you think you would charge to remove 15 dogwood bushes, they are about 6-7 feet tall and need to be totally removed and disposed of. The holes need to be filled in with dirt and seed. I have a quote together, but I want to see if I'm on the right track.


----------



## skorum03

Hamelfire;1751725 said:


> 1217..................


I say 1:22. He's thinking about it, that might push it back a bit.. unless he's still drunk then it may happen in half an hour


----------



## banonea

skorum03;1751673 said:


> No Snow friday through sunday would benefit everyone then.


Not me I want it all....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

WTH I am sure I saw some robins. will try to get pics when I see them. this is the earliest I have seen them up here


----------



## skorum03

TKLAWN;1751736 said:


> Could you guys throw out some numbers on what you think you would charge to remove 15 dogwood bushes, they are about 6-7 feet tall and need to be totally removed and disposed of. The holes need to be filled in with dirt and seed. I have a quote together, but I want to see if I'm on the right track.


Front of house? Back of house? Able to use skid or mini track machine?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1751736 said:


> Could you guys throw out some numbers on what you think you would charge to remove 15 dogwood bushes, they are about 6-7 feet tall and need to be totally removed and disposed of. The holes need to be filled in with dirt and seed. I have a quote together, but I want to see if I'm on the right track.


$1,000 if I can get to them with my tractor, no fence in the way or other obstacles.

$50 / bush, then dirt, seed, starter fert money.

If they aren't on a current weekly customer's property, another $250.


----------



## CityGuy

TKLAWN;1751736 said:


> Could you guys throw out some numbers on what you think you would charge to remove 15 dogwood bushes, they are about 6-7 feet tall and need to be totally removed and disposed of. The holes need to be filled in with dirt and seed. I have a quote together, but I want to see if I'm on the right track.


Any utilities in the way?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1751728 said:


> Woodbury?????........


Correct..........


----------



## skorum03

banonea;1751741 said:


> Not me I want it all....


Can you just have your want be pushed to sunday afternoon and night ending around 10 pm?


----------



## skorum03

Hamelfire;1751746 said:


> Any utilities in the way?


That was my next question


----------



## TKLAWN

skorum03;1751743 said:


> Front of house? Back of house? Able to use skid or mini track machine?


They line a customers property. The neighbor says their on his property line, which is his gravel driveway. I should be able to yank them with the skid. My only concernis their is a retaining wall behind them.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1751736 said:


> Could you guys throw out some numbers on what you think you would charge to remove 15 dogwood bushes, they are about 6-7 feet tall and need to be totally removed and disposed of. The holes need to be filled in with dirt and seed. I have a quote together, but I want to see if I'm on the right track.


With machine 50-60 a bush plus dirt seed or what ever is going in.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1751744 said:


> $1,000 if I can get to them with my tractor, no fence in the way or other obstacles.
> 
> $50 / bush, then dirt, seed, starter fert money.
> 
> If they aren't on a current weekly customer's property, another $250.


Yes I was thinking like $1200 depending on the circumstances and whether or not you can use a machine to quickly pop them out.


----------



## skorum03

TKLAWN;1751751 said:


> They line a customers property. The neighbor says their on his property line, which is his gravel driveway. I should be able to yank them with the skid. My only concernis their is a retaining wall behind them.


How close is the wall? I have no idea what the root system on those bushes looks like?


----------



## TKLAWN

skorum03;1751750 said:


> That was my next question


Doesn't look like it.i'll have to get it marked to see forsure.


----------



## CityGuy

TKLAWN;1751751 said:


> They line a customers property. The neighbor says their on his property line, which is his gravel driveway. I should be able to yank them with the skid. My only concernis their is a retaining wall behind them.


Permission from neighbor to use driveway?

How big a wall? There may be geo grid in it or drain tile.


----------



## banonea

skorum03;1751748 said:


> Can you just have your want be pushed to sunday afternoon and night ending around 10 pm?


I can work with that. ...


----------



## TKLAWN

Hamelfire;1751756 said:


> Permission from neighbor to use driveway?
> 
> How big a wall? There may be geo grid in it or drain tile.


Wall is about 3-4 feet tall. Pres of HOA said if he wants them removed then he has to allow driveway permission.


----------



## CityGuy

TKLAWN;1751760 said:


> Wall is about 3-4 feet tall. Pres of HOA said if he wants them removed them he has to allow driveway permission.


3-4 feet. Hmm I would not think that there is geo grid holding it in but you never know. Drain tile is most likely there but should be deep.

I am in visioning a small root ball. Maybe 2 feet round at best?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Something like that, I would cut them off at ground level, hit the stumps with straight Prosecutor with a paint brush.

Seed the area.

Depending on relation to the wall <5'.


----------



## CityGuy

How is it that these skaters are that flexable? I can barley touch my knees and they are pulling legs over their head.


----------



## skorum03

if the wall is only 3-4 feet tall then I don't know why there would be grid there. Are the bushes behind or infront of the wall?


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1751766 said:


> Something like that, I would cut them off at ground level, hit the stumps with straight Prosecutor with a paint brush.
> 
> Seed the area.
> 
> Depending on relation to the wall <5'.


I agree, but they want them taken out.
I factored in extra for hassle.


----------



## TKLAWN

skorum03;1751768 said:


> if the wall is only 3-4 feet tall then I don't know why there would be grid there. Are the bushes behind or infront of the wall?


Behind and on top of wall.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1751706 said:


> just slide a piece of pizza in front of them.


my daughter would like that but I don't have any left overs.


----------



## skorum03

TKLAWN;1751771 said:


> Behind and on top of wall.


Considering that there probably is no grid, and that the drain tile, if there is any is buried at the base course of the wall i wouldn't think you'll have any issue ripping them out.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1751772 said:


> my daughter would like that but I don't have any left overs.


Slap a frozen in the oven.


----------



## CityGuy

skorum03;1751768 said:


> if the wall is only 3-4 feet tall then I don't know why there would be grid there. Are the bushes behind or infront of the wall?


Depends on the ground surrounding it. If large hill draining down to the wall and potencial of lots of run off I would have used it as an added protection against failure. Based on a driveway next to it I would not think so but you never know who put the wall in and what the surroundings were at that time and what has changed.


----------



## OC&D

If I could be anyone in the Winter Olympics, I think being a straight, male figure skater would rule, but not for the skating part.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1751774 said:


> Slap a frozen in the oven.


pop tart was easier


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1751780 said:


> pop tart was easier


Well I got no rebuttal to that.


----------



## CityGuy

OC&D;1751779 said:


> If I could be anyone in the Winter Olympics, I think being a straight, male figure skater would rule, but not for the skating part.


Is that allowed?


----------



## Green Grass

why is figure skating the only thing on TV?


----------



## TKLAWN

Thank you for the input fellas. I'm going to send it and hope for the best.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1751788 said:


> why is figure skating the only thing on TV?


Not sure. Was wondering with all the NBC channels why only 1 has coverage at any given time during the day?


----------



## SSS Inc.

This 15 year old girl is an amazing skater.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1751792 said:


> Not sure. Was wondering with all the NBC channels why only 1 has coverage at any given time during the day?


http://www.nbcolympics.com/tv-listings#9

Later today there are more channels in play. Once hockey gets going there will be much more going on.


----------



## Camden

Figure skating isn't really my thing but you gotta hand it to them for their ability to do the things they do. It takes a ton of effort to be able to spin around three times in the air and land like that. 

This Russian chick is incredible.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/grd/4313916676.html

A baby skid


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1751794 said:


> This 15 year old girl is an amazing skater.


I thought they had to be 16 to compete? Or is that just in gymnastics?


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1751799 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/grd/4313916676.html
> 
> A baby skid


I hate to say this but some of those little machines look like they should go on my mantle as a toy instead of being used.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1751799 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/grd/4313916676.html
> 
> A baby skid


Some day I'm gonna buy one of those just to stick in my garage. Perfect size for mpls. sidewalks.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1751801 said:


> I thought they had to be 16 to compete? Or is that just in gymnastics?


Last night they said she was 15. Gymnastics is where China was supposedly cheating with 13 yr olds.


----------



## Camden

Hamelfire;1751802 said:


> I hate to say this but some of those little machines look like they should go on my mantle as a toy instead of being used.


That machine has it's purpose. Imagine a 4' vplow on it going down sidewalks = perfect setup


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Outside of Hockey, skating is the biggest draw because of women, that's why you get so much of it. That and there are so many different variations. Men's, Women's, Pairs, short program, long program, free skate, now teams, Ice Dancing.

God, my inner homosexual is coming out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1751808 said:


> That machine has it's purpose. Imagine a 4' vplow on it going down sidewalks = perfect setup


Correct, especially of you could flare up the cutting edge just a hair on the outside wings so you don't scrape the grass.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1751809 said:


> Outside of Hockey, skating is the biggest draw because of women, that's why you get so much of it. That and there are so many different variations. Men's, Women's, Pairs, short program, long program, free skate, now teams, Ice Dancing.
> 
> God, my inner homosexual is coming out.


can lwn come back out and play??


----------



## Camden

Did you guys just see Johnny Weir? Is he going through gender transformation?


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1751808 said:


> That machine has it's purpose. Imagine a 4' vplow on it going down sidewalks = perfect setup


I know. Just use to a different mind set. We use a pair of S770's at work. We just run them down the paths to clean them up and don't care about people lawns and what not.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Spicy Chicken sandwich, large chili and large diet coke for lunch. Won't have to worry about the BB beer corrupting my system for long.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1751818 said:


> I know. Just use to a different mind set. We use a pair of S770's at work. We just run them down the paths to clean them up and don't care about people lawns and what not.


And THAT is why I'll be applying for the public works.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1751815 said:


> can lwn come back out and play??


That's what I was thinking..


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1751819 said:


> Spicy Chicken sandwich, large chili and large diet coke for lunch. Won't have to worry about the BB beer corrupting my system for long.


and over an hour until you hit your shin.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1751820 said:


> And THAT is why I'll be applying for the public works.


It takes a long time to change your ways from go go go to what ever. If it is not done today there is always tomorrow. Or we can't start that now, we don't have enough time left in the day.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1751827 said:


> It takes a long time to change your ways from go go go to what ever. If it is not done today there is always tomorrow. Or we can't start that now, we don't have enough time left in the day.


One of my former employees went to work for Stacy. His dad went to work for Forest Lake.

They both are hard workers and both say it drives them nuts with how much sitting around there is.

Got another cousin that went to work for MNDot and they will quite literally load trucks with salt, then three hours later empty them out, for no real reason that he sees, other than that's what they are directed to do.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1751820 said:


> And THAT is why I'll be applying for the public works.


Plymouth is hiring


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1751828 said:


> One of my former employees went to work for Stacy. His dad went to work for Forest Lake.
> 
> They both are hard workers and both say it drives them nuts with how much sitting around there is.
> 
> Got another cousin that went to work for MNDot and they will quite literally load trucks with salt, then three hours later empty them out, for no real reason that he sees, other than that's what they are directed to do.


All true statements. Don't question it just do it.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1751829 said:


> Plymouth is hiring


I would not waste your time. Hint hint hint.

Can't say anymore


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1751828 said:


> One of my former employees went to work for Stacy. His dad went to work for Forest Lake.
> 
> They both are hard workers and both say it drives them nuts with how much sitting around there is.
> 
> Got another cousin that went to work for MNDot and they will quite literally load trucks with salt, then three hours later empty them out, for no real reason that he sees, other than that's what they are directed to do.


A guy I worked with when I worked a job, his friend came to work and we all bsing. He worked for rice county. He almost had been fired earlier in the week because he opened some valve more to save 4 hours of him standing watching this tank fill with water. I think the higher ups work harder at having them do nothing than the guys doing nothing or redoing something for no real reason.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Not sure which is worse....not trusting your employees, or your farts.

SSS?????


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1751842 said:


> Not sure which is worse....not trusting your employees, or your farts.
> 
> SSS?????


Never trust a fart. Quality will tell you about that.


----------



## Greenery

skorum03;1751768 said:


> if the wall is only 3-4 feet tall then I don't know why there would be grid there. Are the bushes behind or infront of the wall?


Good chance there could be. Depends on many factors.

A 4 foot wall could most certainly have grid.


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;1751841 said:


> A guy I worked with when I worked a job, his friend came to work and we all bsing. He worked for rice county. He almost had been fired earlier in the week because he opened some valve more to save 4 hours of him standing watching this tank fill with water. I think the higher ups work harder at having them do nothing than the guys doing nothing or redoing something for no real reason.


That is undoubtedly what would happen to me.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1751827 said:


> It takes a long time to change your ways from go go go to what ever. If it is not done today there is always tomorrow. Or we can't start that now, we don't have enough time left in the day.


That's how I get towards October


----------



## skorum03

Greenery;1751845 said:


> Good chance there could be. Depends on many factors.
> 
> A 4 foot wall could most certainly have grid.


I guess there could be. I was always taught that a wall under 4 feet tall will be fine without it. But you never know how someone else installed it.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1751852 said:


> That's how I get towards October


Me too. And then in november I ask myself why I didn't just take care of stuff in october when there was no threat for snow.


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1751844 said:


> Never trust a fart. Quality will tell you about that.


Did he sh!t himself?


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1751861 said:


> Did he sh!t himself?


I dont know if I would classify is as ****ing myself, it was more of a squirt


----------



## Green Grass

BossPlow614;1751861 said:


> Did he sh!t himself?


yes and that is why he doesn't wear fancy pants


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1751859 said:


> Me too. And then in november I ask myself why I didn't just take care of stuff in october when there was no threat for snow.


And ready for winter to start and then December I'm sick of winter and ready for summer, 4 month cycles would be nice


----------



## CityGuy

Well at least after tonight on NBC the figure skating should be done.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1751861 said:


> Did he sh!t himself?


Haven't we all?

You all have, right?

Right?


----------



## CityGuy

+3 

wc -11

11:42


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1751872 said:


> Haven't we all?
> 
> You all have, right?
> 
> Right?
> 
> Guys????????? Come on


Idk man your on your own


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1751872 said:


> Haven't we all?
> 
> No!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You all have, right?
> 
> No!
> 
> Right?


No!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1751827 said:


> It takes a long time to change your ways from go go go to what ever. If it is not done today there is always tomorrow. Or we can't start that now, we don't have enough time left in the day.


Sounds like my dad. Then I have to hear him complain for hours or days when something not done and its needed right now, or its a 2 day project and we need it the next day except its either -20 below and blizzard conditions or 100 with 95% humidity


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1751874 said:


> +3
> 
> wc -11
> 
> 11:42


No one cares about the temperature.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1751877 said:


> Guys??????????


Your on your own with that one buddy.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1751882 said:


> No one cares about the temperature.


Just giving a weather report so MJD stays off our butts.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1751882 said:


> No one cares about the temperature.


Thought you wnet to brunch with the future wife?


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1751886 said:


> Thought you wnet to brunch with the future wife?


Home already. 20 min drive round trip, got there at 1020


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1751883 said:


> Your on your own with that one buddy.


I did it wrong hold on


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1751886 said:


> Thought you wnet to brunch with the future wife?


He said brunch, nothing about a future wife, only current gf.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I got your back quality, been there myself. I'm man enough to admit it.


Maybe I shouldn't say "got your back" with this topic though???


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1751891 said:


> He said brunch, nothing about a future wife, only current gf.


We all know how that works out in the end


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1751893 said:


> I got your back quality, been there myself. I'm man enough to admit it.
> 
> Maybe I shouldn't say "got your back" with this topic though???


Special friendship you two have?


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1751885 said:


> Just giving a weather report so MJD stays off our butts.


Good point.

Cold.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1751887 said:


> Home already. 20 min drive round trip, got there at 1020


Wow I am slow I guess.


----------



## qualitycut

Curling finally starts at 2am


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1751898 said:


> Good point.
> 
> Cold.


Once every 20 or so pages should be enough.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1751900 said:


> Curling finally starts at 2am


You're excited about that?


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1751891 said:


> He said brunch, nothing about a future wife, only current gf.


It usually does not turn out good.... Usually expensive.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1751896 said:


> Special friendship you two have?


Well.... We don't ride two up on snowmobiles if that's what you're implying!!


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1751900 said:


> Curling finally starts at 2am


You and SSS stay up and watch it for us all then give us a report in the morning.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1751908 said:


> You and SSS stay up and watch it for us all then give us a report in the morning.


Its not USA so probably won't, USA just got their best score ever in skate


----------



## Green Grass

I see Randy Moss is white now!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1751922 said:


> I see Randy Moss is white now!


huh?????????


----------



## CityGuy

These skiers are nuts!


----------



## CityGuy

Hmm guess I will hold down the fort.


----------



## Camden

My 16 year old son and I are watching ski jumping and he says "How is this a sport? They don't do anything!". Oh to be young a naive LOL


----------



## CityGuy

Thinking about washing the truck today.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1751924 said:


> huh?????????


the ski jump reporter was named Randy Moss and is a middle aged white guy


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1751928 said:


> My 16 year old son and I are watching ski jumping and he says "How is this a sport? They don't do anything!". Oh to be young a naive LOL


I say go to that hill in bloomington and strap on a pair of skis and try it.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1751930 said:


> the ski jump reporter was named Randy Moss and is a middle aged white guy


ahhhh missed that


----------



## CityGuy

I see Green is gaining on me again. Going to have to post a little more. Plus I am gaining on SSS.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1751929 said:


> Thinking about washing the truck today.


I was to but I'm in my sweat pants and don't plan on leaving now.


----------



## Camden

Hamelfire;1751931 said:


> I say go to that hill in bloomington and strap on a pair of skis and try it.


I told him that if he didn't kill himself after his first attempt he would at a minimum be a quadriplegic.


----------



## Camden

Tanith Belbin looking as good as ever!


----------



## Green Grass

who the **** keeps messing with my thermostat!


----------



## TKLAWN

Hamelfire;1751933 said:


> I see Green is gaining on me again. Going to have to post a little more. Plus I am gaining on SSS.


You've gotta be kidding me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1751933 said:


> I see Green is gaining on me again. Going to have to post a little more. Plus I am gaining on SSS.


You're almost to the 4000 club. Seems like only December I joined that club.


----------



## OC&D

TKLAWN;1751943 said:


> You've gotta be kidding me.


He's making up for all the slacking off he does at his city job in this thread alone.


----------



## OC&D

Camden;1751938 said:


> Tanith Belbin looking as good as ever!


Like I said, straight male figure skater......the bomb! I missed my calling!


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1751944 said:


> You're almost to the 4000 club. Seems like only December I joined that club.


I'm going to estimate that if it stays cold through March, you'll hit 8000 posts. You're almost to 7000 already


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1751938 said:


> Tanith Belbin looking as good as ever!


Not sure who she is?

But I want to know.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1751940 said:


> who the **** keeps messing with my thermostat!


I think it's Snowguy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Game Time!!!!!

Who can guess what this is, buried in the snow pile???


----------



## CityGuy

TKLAWN;1751943 said:


> You've gotta be kidding me.


Why????????????

Giving it everything I got to get us past the North....

Then after that back to quality input. (no pun intended Quality)


----------



## BossPlow614

Only 939 posts from Canada. That's a typical day and/or night for this thread.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;1751938 said:


> Tanith Belbin looking as good as ever!


She kinda resembles Linda carter


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1751956 said:


> Game Time!!!!!
> 
> Who can guess what this is, buried in the snow pile???


Power and or Phone box?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I wonder what the local China Buffet had been doing with their grease???


----------



## qualitycut

one of your guys bury that?

China buffet in forest lake by target?


----------



## Camden

Tanith Belbin is a former figure skater who was very popular during the 2006 Olympics. She was just on tv alongside Dan Patrick. They discussed the team figure skating results.

Here's her Wiki page: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tanith_Belbin

I can't believe she was born in 1984, she looked much older than that just now. Like she's had some plastic surgery done or something (not that she needs it!)


----------



## OC&D

Camden;1751971 said:


> I can't believe she was born in 1984, she looked much older than that just now. Like she's had some plastic surgery done or something (not that she needs it!)


Ugh. She's 9 years younger than me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1751970 said:


> one of your guys bury that?
> 
> China buffet in forest lake by target?


That's the one, and yeah, we buried it.

Only place we are allowed to push snow and landlord wouldn't authorize hauling / stacking until finally this week.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1751980 said:


> That's the one, and yeah, we buried it.
> 
> Only place we are allowed to push snow and landlord wouldn't authorize hauling / stacking until finally this week.


I've ate there once, why can't they just move the thing?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1751982 said:


> I've ate there once, why can't they just move the thing?


It's probably where the grease truck can back up and grab it.

Not much room at this property. Just pushed everything to the north, will probably get a call from the daycare we filled in their ditch.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1751985 said:


> It's probably where the grease truck can back up and grab it.
> 
> Not much room at this property. Just pushed everything to the north, will probably get a call from the daycare we filled in their ditch.


Convert the trucks you could fuel up for free and smell like lo mein


----------



## CityGuy

Just washed the truck at the local U DO Car Wash. Spent a lot of extra time under the front end thinking it may be dirt sensors setting off my Air Bag System Light. But that did not work. Guess I gotta take it in to my buddy the mechanic. 
Had a friend from work stop by last night with his scan tool and he could not find any DTC's in the system. Not even an air bag code. So now I am really confussed.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1751989 said:


> Convert the trucks you could fuel up for free and smell like lo mein


Ha! I'd be more hungry than Hamel.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1752005 said:


> Just washed the truck at the local U DO Car Wash. Spent a lot of extra time under the front end thinking it may be dirt sensors setting off my Air Bag System Light. But that did not work. Guess I gotta take it in to my buddy the mechanic.
> Had a friend from work stop by last night with his scan tool and he could not find any DTC's in the system. Not even an air bag code. So now I am really confussed.


You going to do my truck next?


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1752006 said:


> Ha! I'd be more hungry than Hamel.


I am not sure that is possible at this time.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1752012 said:


> You going to do my truck next?


Sure. But your paying for it.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1752014 said:


> Sure. But your paying for it.


I got a dollar!


----------



## CityGuy

Only 931 posts behind. Possible tonight, but more likely sometime tomorrow..


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1752015 said:


> I got a dollar!


Going to need more than that. I work on government time.


----------



## Camden

Gopher wresting is on BTN against Penn State. Gophers are up 12-7 after Ness just pinned his guy. Phenomenal match.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My truck is just sitting in an industrial lot in Forest Lake with the keys in it. I got a $50 in my pocket. If you can find my truck, then find me, wash my truck and you can keep the change.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1752021 said:


> My truck is just sitting in an industrial lot in Forest Lake with the keys in it. I got a $50 in my pocket. If you can find my truck, then find me, wash my truck and you can keep the change.


Sounds like a job for quality.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Quality already knows where I WAS working, so that should narrow it down.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1752021 said:


> My truck is just sitting in an industrial lot in Forest Lake with the keys in it. I got a $50 in my pocket. If you can find my truck, then find me, wash my truck and you can keep the change.


To far away for me! could call Forest Lake PD I am sure they can find you for us.


----------



## CityGuy

Did SSS get captured by the wife again?


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1752028 said:


> Did SSS get captured by the wife again?


I don't think he ever escaped.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1752035 said:


> I don't think he ever escaped.


True. Maybe that was Mrs. SSS using his account last night?


----------



## CityGuy

2 person speed skating is boring. Maybe they should try it more like that roller girls thing.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1752042 said:


> 2 person speed skating is boring. Maybe they should try it more like that roller girls thing.


now that I would watch!!!


----------



## Green Grass

I think to be a pro athlete you can't have boobs.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1752047 said:


> I think to be a pro athlete you can't have boobs.


Most of them don't..


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;1752047 said:


> I think to be a pro athlete you can't have boobs.


I noticed that as well. ..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1752025 said:


> To far away for me! could call Forest Lake PD I am sure they can find you for us.


I don't think they will wash my truck????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1752047 said:


> I think to be a pro athlete you can't have boobs.


Low body fat. Boobs are mostly fat after all.


----------



## CityGuy

I still don't get how NBC has like 4-6 channels available on comcast and I still only get 1 channel of olympics? I should have 24 hr coverage of every event.


----------



## CityGuy

What I am watching now on NBC I just watched on NBCSP a few hours ago.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1752051 said:


> I don't think they will wash my truck????


FD might. But only if you light it on fire.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh, and another thing.... When you're pouring a beer for the MIL and you say "there, no head for you" and she comes back with "how do you know I don't like head??? Just because your wife doesn't???"

What exactly are you supposed to say to that?


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1752061 said:


> Oh, and another thing.... When you're pouring a beer for the MIL and you say "there, no head for you" and she comes back with "how do you know I don't like head??? Just because your wife doesn't???"
> 
> What exactly are you supposed to say to that?


Prove it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Jesus... 25 pages guys????



SSS Inc.;1751162 said:


> Second plan didn't work either. Tried calling for help but alas, I have Sprint.
> Its cold here, not sure if this was part of the plan or if the youngest moved a chair over to the thermostat again. I hate when he does that. Its either a tropical 93 or an icy 57.


Haha... nice diss on Sprint!



qualitycut;1751193 said:


> This was an email I just got for a shoveler add on CL
> 
> Will do can i tack look and do for yoy


Uhhh... dirka?



SSS Inc.;1751217 said:


> You guys aren't going to believe this but I just checked the door again and it turns out it wasn't even locked. I wandered down the stairs and the wife asked what took me so long. She didn't want to bother me, she was hoping I would get better so she let me sleep.  Apparently the cracker I thought she left is a remnant of a whole sleeve I had brought up the night before. And supposedly I ripped the cable out of the wall when I couldn't find any live Olympics late last night. Wow, what a relief. I thought I was all done. Guess not. Back to the weather I suppose.


Sounds like you're delirious



albhb3;1751249 said:


> didn't you hear its now healthy to smoke...I read it on the internet


Wikipedia? If you don't like the answer, just change it!



Green Grass;1751253 said:


> kinky her boss is a chick. to bad her boss is not good looking.


Too bad... you could be set



SSS Inc.;1751264 said:


> I got $10 that he did. His wife even wanted him to. He dropped the eat the whole house talk way to quick. Unless..........He made a quick run to Taco bell or something to load up on Chili Cheese Burritos. Dang that sounds good.


Love Chili Cheese Burritos...



Polarismalibu;1751275 said:


> Yeah that's what is in store for whoever Try's to steal my new skid trailer. They got away with the first one good luck this time


Do you lock it up, have cameras, etc? Just curious... Might have to start leaving one of mine out...



qualitycut;1751285 said:


> I have 3 phone chargers strategically placed in the house , office, bedroom and next to the lazyboy, someone always takes the one from the lazy boy and leaves it down stairs.


Same here... strategically placed



SSS Inc.;1751300 said:


> Yes, The slow ride. I'm so happy we have so many Bike lanes now.


Yuck... those things make me want to puke... so glad I don't live there



qualitycut;1751323 said:


> Hmmm husband wife


WTF........



qualitycut;1751350 said:


> Geez I thought everyone on here was like 45+ lol


29 myself...



albhb3;1751366 said:


> did you guys see that putin killed that guy from opening cerimonies for the ring malfunction


That was a good Onion type article...



SSS Inc.;1751402 said:


> I have to dig up a team pic from PeeWees when he coached us so you can see his crazy eyes back then.


I believe... guy looks like he's going to cry every time he talks...



banonea;1751448 said:


> Never thought the theme song from the Adams family and skating would ever be in the same area, but it works....


That's an odd pairing...



Green Grass;1751479 said:


> Can we go to a BMW dealer and get a bobsled?


I'm sure you can just walk right in and pick one up



skorum03;1751493 said:


> Went down to treasure Island tonight. Lost $40. Should have just stayed home and drank away the boringness of figure skating


Went over to Grand Casino Mille Lacs from Brainerd while the grandparents watched the kids... pretty dismal until my wife's last slot machine and we one $150



skorum03;1751584 said:


> My percentages for snow for the midweek have been upped a bit since last night.


Mine are up... GFS is up... NAM is up for Tuesday night



LwnmwrMan22;1751589 said:


> That will change Jim.
> 
> GFS has some sizeable moisture to the north of you, but the NAM is entering the whole state from the west with moisture.
> 
> Pretty sizeable area right now for next weekend as well.


Yes, GFS is looking good



skorum03;1751611 said:


> The "on-demand" on my comcast isn't working. Hasn't been for a few days now.


Another reason I dumped Comcast...



qualitycut;1751624 said:


> Mine was acting up last night, would go in and out. But my 4g with Sprint is as fast or faster than my Comcast anyhow


When its good its great!



Hamelfire;1751650 said:


> I hear ya. I don't need to go anywhere but, I'd like to see that little something in this house.


Common problem over here



qualitycut;1751659 said:


> Yea mine was about a month ago now I have full service. I use to much data to switch anyways. I've been happy with sprint the last two weeks. Only going to get better.


They have been making a lot of tracks...



LwnmwrMan22;1751664 said:


> I don't see Tuesday night. Wednesday night, sure. Next weekend you can't look at yet.


Yeah... anything more than a couple days out you cant get your heart set on



skorum03;1751671 said:


> It almost scares me a little that there is no snow forecast for next weekend yet.


There is on the GFS



LwnmwrMan22;1751678 said:


> Accu has 1/3" for me Saturday morning. That's the only snow listed all week except for flurries Thursday.
> 
> My oldest's birthday is on V-day and some friends got 2-3 rooms at Hinckley through another mutual friend Friday night so we can swim with the kids.
> 
> Be nice to not have to bail like I did in Duluth last year.


Yeah that would suck... I remember you saying how pissed the kids were



TKLAWN;1751736 said:


> Could you guys throw out some numbers on what you think you would charge to remove 15 dogwood bushes, they are about 6-7 feet tall and need to be totally removed and disposed of. The holes need to be filled in with dirt and seed. I have a quote together, but I want to see if I'm on the right track.


I'd say $1400



Hamelfire;1751746 said:


> Any utilities in the way?


That's a question I should ask from now on



jimslawnsnow;1751799 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/grd/4313916676.html
> 
> A baby skid


Is that like an S60?



Hamelfire;1751818 said:


> I know. Just use to a different mind set. We use a pair of S770's at work. We just run them down the paths to clean them up and don't care about people lawns and what not.


That's the City for ya 



Hamelfire;1751827 said:


> It takes a long time to change your ways from go go go to what ever. If it is not done today there is always tomorrow. Or we can't start that now, we don't have enough time left in the day.


I bet... I'd go nuts!



Hamelfire;1751833 said:


> I would not waste your time. Hint hint hint.
> 
> Can't say anymore


Sounds like they already have their sights on someone...



skorum03;1751857 said:


> I guess there could be. I was always taught that a wall under 4 feet tall will be fine without it. But you never know how someone else installed it.


Most spec books wont call for it until 4 feet.



Hamelfire;1751905 said:


> It usually does not turn out good.... Usually expensive.


True... and a lot less fun stuff... haha



Camden;1751938 said:


> Tanith Belbin looking as good as ever!


Nice



Green Grass;1751964 said:


> Power and or Phone box?


Would have been my guess...



LwnmwrMan22;1752061 said:


> Oh, and another thing.... When you're pouring a beer for the MIL and you say "there, no head for you" and she comes back with "how do you know I don't like head??? Just because your wife doesn't???"
> 
> What exactly are you supposed to say to that?


Blank stare...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gee, thanks for the recap...... I guess.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone looking for my truck, it's on the move.

2 down, at least 2 more to go today.


----------



## CityGuy

ok someone has to tell me how to do this power post thing? I am missing something here????????


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1752081 said:
 

> Jesus... 25 pages guys????
> 
> Haha... nice diss on Sprint!
> 
> Uhhh... dirka?
> 
> Sounds like you're delirious
> 
> Wikipedia? If you don't like the answer, just change it!
> 
> Too bad... you could be set
> 
> Love Chili Cheese Burritos...
> 
> Do you lock it up, have cameras, etc? Just curious... Might have to start leaving one of mine out...
> 
> Same here... strategically placed
> 
> Yuck... those things make me want to puke... so glad I don't live there
> 
> WTF........
> 
> 29 myself...
> 
> That was a good Onion type article...
> 
> I believe... guy looks like he's going to cry every time he talks...
> 
> That's an odd pairing...
> 
> I'm sure you can just walk right in and pick one up
> 
> Went over to Grand Casino Mille Lacs from Brainerd while the grandparents watched the kids... pretty dismal until my wife's last slot machine and we one $150
> 
> Mine are up... GFS is up... NAM is up for Tuesday night
> 
> Yes, GFS is looking good
> 
> Another reason I dumped Comcast...
> 
> When its good its great!
> 
> Common problem over here
> 
> They have been making a lot of tracks...
> 
> Yeah... anything more than a couple days out you cant get your heart set on
> 
> There is on the GFS
> 
> Yeah that would suck... I remember you saying how pissed the kids were
> 
> I'd say $1400
> 
> That's a question I should ask from now on
> 
> Is that like an S60?
> 
> That's the City for ya
> 
> I bet... I'd go nuts!
> 
> Sounds like they already have their sights on someone...
> 
> Most spec books wont call for it until 4 feet.
> 
> True... and a lot less fun stuff... haha
> 
> Nice
> 
> Would have been my guess...
> 
> Blank stare...


Yes they have their eye on someone already. Not a for sure thing but if the boss gets hos way then it is. Hr is the ?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Before...









After.....










Figured I'd put these up for you guys that's don't have any snow work.


----------



## CityGuy

904 behind after this post.. 

Would be less if CB had not power posted.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1752089 said:


> Before...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Figured I'd put these up for you guys that's don't have any snow work.


And no, it didn't take me 4 hours to do this one job. Went and did another in the middle.

Averaging $125 / hour right now. Plus I don't even have any cars in the way to hit!!


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1752092 said:


> And no, it didn't take me 4 hours to do this one job. Went and did another in the middle.
> 
> Averaging $125 / hour right now. Plus I don't even have any cars in the way to hit!!


Thats a bounus.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1752089 said:


> Before...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Figured I'd put these up for you guys that's don't have any snow work.


Nice... you have room for another 40 inches!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1752100 said:


> Nice... you have room for another 40 inches!


I do... Hopefully only have to worry about another 4" for the rest of the year!


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1752109 said:


> I do... Hopefully only have to worry about another 4" for the rest of the year!


Not with your luck this year. It will snow until July.


----------



## BossPlow614

It's never too early to watch the soil temps go up! Hopefully 
http://greencastonline.com/tools/SoilTempMaps.aspx


----------



## OC&D

I'm so gassy today I can barely stand myself. I had to leave my office for a bit to let things air out. I checked, and fortunately no leftovers.

I figured you'd all want to know.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1752022 said:


> Sounds like a job for quality.


Quality was napping


----------



## CityGuy

OC&D;1752113 said:


> I'm so gassy today I can barely stand myself. I had to leave my office for a bit to let things air out. I checked, and fortunately no leftovers.
> 
> I figured you'd all want to know.


Umm thanks for sharing.

What did you eat so I can avoid it?


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1752114 said:


> Quality was napping


No time for napping. We got a country to beat and snowguy is mia


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1752119 said:


> No time for napping. We got a country to beat and snowguy is mia


He's been mia for weeks now


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1752122 said:


> He's been mia for weeks now


checks in in the morning and then gone again.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1752125 said:


> checks in in the morning and then gone again.


Yea but that's all for the last few weeks


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1752109 said:


> I do... Hopefully only have to worry about another 4" for the rest of the year!


You and me both


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1752112 said:


> It's never too early to watch the soil temps go up! Hopefully
> http://greencastonline.com/tools/SoilTempMaps.aspx


Well... until they actually go up it is


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1752122 said:


> He's been mia for weeks now


I think MJD pissed him off...


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1752137 said:


> I think MJD pissed him off...


That could be. I forgot about that.


----------



## CityGuy

Had enough mens skating. On to undercover boss.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1752140 said:


> Had enough mens skating. On to undercover boss.


You can watch the Russian women play the Germans in hockey.


----------



## CityGuy

Womens hockey on NBCSP


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1752144 said:


> You can watch the Russian women play the Germans in hockey.


Is it bad?


----------



## CityGuy

Somewhere along the way this afternoon I went over 4000. Hmmm missed that.


----------



## CityGuy

I am starting to feel old watchimg womens hockey.

Born in 1988
Born in 1995


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1752147 said:


> Is it bad?


Only way I would watch it is if USA was playing for gold, maybe


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1752147 said:


> Is it bad?


No, just a slow start.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1752153 said:


> Only way I would watch it is if USA was playing for gold, maybe


Well I would rather watch women skate then men.


----------



## OC&D

Hamelfire;1752118 said:


> Umm thanks for sharing.
> 
> What did you eat so I can avoid it?


No clue. I haven't eaten anything out of the ordinary, so it's a little disturbing.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1752153 said:


> Only way I would watch it is if USA was playing for gold, maybe


It's getting better. I went to a gopher game last year with the kids. Daughter got free tickets from a friend that was playing in between periods. It was pretty fun. I still think most high school boys could beat them.


----------



## Green Grass

OC&D;1752156 said:


> No clue. I haven't eaten anything out of the ordinary, so it's a little disturbing.


Tape worm is upset?


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1752159 said:


> It's getting better. I went to a gopher game last year with the kids. Daughter got free tickets from a friend that was playing in between periods. It was pretty fun. I still think most high school boys could beat them.


I know that to be true. My wife played for Gustavus and when we would play pick up hockey with the guys I went to highschool with they would walk around her.


----------



## CityGuy

The game is more exciting then men skating to crappy music.


----------



## unit28

more of the same
high pressure, cold air next couple days


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1752113 said:


> I'm so gassy today I can barely stand myself. I had to leave my office for a bit to let things air out. I checked, and fortunately no leftovers.
> 
> I figured you'd all want to know.


I'm gonna have to stop at Wal-Mart on the way home to get some Febreeze and spray myself down before I walk in the house.


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1752165 said:


> more of the same
> high pressure, cold air next couple days


When's it going to snow over the next 7 days


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1752166 said:


> I'm gonna have to stop at Wal-Mart on the way home to get some Febreeze and spray myself down before I walk in the house.


You mean new underwear?


----------



## qualitycut

I can't get that chili cheese burrito out of my mind that someone mentioned earlier


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1752168 said:


> You mean new underwear?


The smell has pretty much seeped into everything. Even my goatee.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1752166 said:


> I'm gonna have to stop at Wal-Mart on the way home to get some Febreeze and spray myself down before I walk in the house.


Thats an interesting way to di it. Never done that before.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1752169 said:


> I can't get that chili cheese burrito out of my mind that someone mentioned earlier


Sorry.......


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1752169 said:


> I can't get that chili cheese burrito out of my mind that someone mentioned earlier


How about chili cheese dogs at DQ?


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1752174 said:


> How about chili cheese dogs at DQ?


That's a lot closer I usually get the mushroom swiss, I love the sauce on it or chicken strips with gravy. Never had a chilli dog there


----------



## CityGuy

Is that Marv calling hockey?


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1752176 said:


> That's a lot closer I usually get the mushroom swiss, I love the sauce on it or chicken strips with gravy. Never had a chilli dog there


Strips are good.


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1752176 said:


> That's a lot closer I usually get the mushroom swiss, I love the sauce on it or chicken strips with gravy. Never had a chilli dog there





Hamelfire;1752174 said:


> How about chili cheese dogs at DQ?


How can you guys eat DQ's food? Yuck!
Their ice cream is the only thing I can eat.


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1752180 said:


> How can you guys eat DQ's food? Yuck!
> Their ice cream is the only thing I can eat.


Its actually pretty good.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1752180 said:


> How can you guys eat DQ's food? Yuck!
> Their ice cream is the only thing I can eat.


Because I will eat fast food from anywhere, its all good.


----------



## CityGuy

I think its time for Rena on the 11.


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1752180 said:


> How can you guys eat DQ's food? Yuck!
> Their ice cream is the only thing I can eat.


What's wrong with you. Chili dogs are awesome. As a matter of fact it's all good. Can't beat the five buck meal or whatever they call it.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1752189 said:


> What's wrong with you. Chili dogs are awesome. As a matter of fact it's all good. Can't beat the five buck meal or whatever they call it.


He doesn't want to spill on his fancy pants. :waving:


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1752189 said:


> What's wrong with you. Chili dogs are awesome. As a matter of fact it's all good. Can't beat the five buck meal or whatever they call it.


I like hiting the place off Hiawatha for chili dogs and chili cheese tator tots


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1752167 said:


> When's it going to snow over the next 7 days


wed night?

heck GFS wasn't waiting for the occluded warm front, and had some pops show up Tue. because of that.

We were also forecasted to get up to 30 on Wed, looks like things are slowing down a tad, and the 30"s got pushed back to Thursday.
So that's my guess for the fronts to crash into the ridge that now pushed East and best chance for prcp. Wed night/Th?

Havn't checked into much further because water vapor is to hard to track ATTM.


----------



## qualitycut

I forgot, so the first thing my mom said to me today was did you hear about the guy in Russia they killed fir the ring thing. And people how rumors spread so fast


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1752193 said:


> I like hiting the place off Hiawatha for chili dogs and chili cheese tator tots


I think there is a place somewhere in MLPS SSS? That is a road side stand type place. Can't remember the name or where I saw that.


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1752194 said:


> wed night?
> 
> heck GFS wasn't waiting for the occluded warm front, and had some pops show up Tue. because of that.
> 
> We were also forecasted to get up to 30 on Wed, looks like things are slowing down a tad, and the 30"s got pushed back to Thursday.
> So that's my guess for the fronts to crash into the ridge that now pushed East and best chance for prcp. Wed night/Th?
> 
> Havn't checked into much further because water vapor is to hard to track ATTM.


Come on Barlow, that sounds like a Ian lenord forecast


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1752197 said:


> I think there is a place somewhere in MLPS SSS? That is a road side stand type place. Can't remember the name or where I saw that.


Just came to me of the place I go, Chris and robs.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1752196 said:


> I forgot, so the first thing my mom said to me today was did you hear about the guy in Russia they killed fir the ring thing. And people how rumors spread so fast


Missed that? Must not have made the news.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1752199 said:


> Just came to me of the place I go, Chris and robs.


Down your way?


----------



## OC&D

Germany is up 1-0 and is going on a power play!

I'm on the edge of my seat--but not from the game.

I think I'll check out that Farmersonly.com website. It could be good for a laugh or two.


----------



## unit28

you all got this "experimental" link right?

here,
http://preview.weather.gov/edd/

has NWS chat @ bottom left too....lol


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1752200 said:


> Missed that? Must not have made the news.


Its fake, it was talked about on here a few times.


----------



## Camden

Hamelfire;1752200 said:


> Missed that? Must not have made the news.


It was a fake news story made up by the Daily Currant. They're basically just like The Onion and every now and then people really believe the ridiculous stories they come up with.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1752199 said:


> Just came to me of the place I go, Chris and robs.


Cris and robs is good. They deliver to my house. Chicago dogs are good if you like those.


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1752209 said:


> It was a fake news story made up by the Daily Currant. They're basically just like The Onion and every now and then people really believe the ridiculous stories they come up with.


I remember that, just did not put it all together.


----------



## OC&D

Hamelfire;1752200 said:


> Missed that? Must not have made the news.


It was an article on The Daily Currant, which is a fake news site like The Onion.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1752201 said:


> Down your way?


Yea they have a few different kinds of dogs, beef sandwiches and other stuff. The chilli cheese tots are awesome


----------



## CityGuy

Norway is kicking butt in medals.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1752207 said:


> you all got this "experimental" link right?
> 
> here,
> http://preview.weather.gov/edd/
> 
> has NWS chat @ bottom left too....lol


That looks cool. What is it???? Just kidding. :waving:


----------



## OC&D

Camden;1752209 said:


> It was a fake news story made up by the Daily Currant. They're basically just like The Onion and every now and then people really believe the ridiculous stories they come up with.


That's the thing, the stories aren't always ridiculous, and have enough of an element of believability to where they're propagated as truth.


----------



## Camden

OC&D;1752212 said:


> It was an article on The Daily Currant, which is a fake news site like The Onion.


You gotta admit, that's pretty funny. "Foul play is not suspected" LOL


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1752210 said:


> Cris and robs is good. They deliver to my house. Chicago dogs are good if you like those.


I love the hot beef


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1752214 said:


> Yea they have a few different kinds of dogs, beef sandwiches and other stuff. The chilli cheese tots are awesome


Kinda like the cheese and tots at taco bell?


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1752198 said:


> Come on Barlow, that sounds like a Ian lenord forecast


you asked when, .........

I said
snow wednesday night/TH


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1752217 said:


> Norway is kicking butt in medals.


That's because of all the x country skiing I think.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1752219 said:


> That's the thing, the stories aren't always ridiculous, and have enough of an element of believability to where they're propagated as truth.


If it was in the US never would have believed it but since it was rRussia I did for a bit


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1752222 said:


> Kinda like the cheese and tots at taco bell?


Not even close.


----------



## qualitycut

Gosh now I'm really hungry


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1752229 said:


> Gosh now I'm really hungry


me too.............


----------



## qualitycut

To bad the KOD isn't open they have really good mac and cheese bites


----------



## SSS Inc.

More or less same thing you can get off of Units link but once you enter site and bookmark it you don't have to spend too long to get the info. Works better for my phone so I don't have to click too much.

http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckar...on&compaction=on&mean_mt=on&max_mt=on&mean=on


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Someone wanna bring me some food? Just far enough out of Forest Lake I can't drive the tractor, and too cold to load up just to get some food.

Family is ordering pizza....wonder if they'll deliver to a guy in a tractor?

I've had them deliver to me while I was mowing before...... Ummmmm.....


----------



## qualitycut

Sss so does that mean snow Wed through Sun?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1752238 said:


> Someone wanna bring me some food? Just far enough out of Forest Lake I can't drive the tractor, and too cold to load up just to get some food.
> 
> Family is ordering pizza....wonder if they'll deliver to a guy in a tractor?
> 
> I've had them deliver to me while I was mowing before...... Ummmmm.....


Can't you park the tractor and take the truck and leave it


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1752238 said:


> Someone wanna bring me some food? Just far enough out of Forest Lake I can't drive the tractor, and too cold to load up just to get some food.
> 
> Family is ordering pizza....wonder if they'll deliver to a guy in a tractor?
> 
> I've had them deliver to me while I was mowing before...... Ummmmm.....


Hmm dominos?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1752242 said:


> Sss so does that mean snow Wed through Sun?


Looks to me like a shot at snow Tuesday Night, Wed Night and Saturday early.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1752238 said:


> Someone wanna bring me some food? Just far enough out of Forest Lake I can't drive the tractor, and too cold to load up just to get some food.
> 
> Family is ordering pizza....wonder if they'll deliver to a guy in a tractor?
> 
> I've had them deliver to me while I was mowing before...... Ummmmm.....


How about you stop posting on here, finish the darn job and go home and eat the leftovers???:waving:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1752242 said:


> Sss so does that mean snow Wed through Sun?


Meteo shows about an inch Wednesday midnight, .5" about 6 am Thursday morning, about 2.5" Saturday morning.

Meant am Wednesday midnight... Same as SSS.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1752250 said:


> How about you stop posting on here, finish the darn job and go home and eat the leftovers???:waving:


I'll be here all night. Bigger place, hourly.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1752248 said:


> Looks to me like a shot at snow Tuesday Night, Wed Night and Saturday early.


Hmm I don't get it then, its elevated on the graph the whole time, or is it when it jumps up a lot ?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1752252 said:


> Meteo shows about an inch Wednesday midnight, .5" about 6 am Thursday morning, about 2.5" Saturday morning.


Yep, the last gfs bumped it up on Thursday Morning now.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1752193 said:


> I like hiting the place off Hiawatha for chili dogs and chili cheese tator tots


OMG that sounds good


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1752252 said:


> Meteo shows about an inch Wednesday midnight, .5" about 6 am Thursday morning, about 2.5" Saturday morning.


No snow Saturday, can we ever get one where its starts about 3pm and snows till 8pm


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

When the Meteo jumps, that's the snowfall. 

The line drifting downward is compaction.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1752256 said:


> Hmm I don't get it then, its elevated on the graph the whole time, or is it when it jumps up a lot ?


The graph showing the snow peaks at the end of a snowfall then drops offs showing the compaction of that snowfall. It will then peak again on another snowfall. To make it easier go to the right side and uncheck compaction, cobb, and max T and hit regenerate. Also you'll see snow ratio set at 11:1. If you get some idea from nws what the ratios will be you can adjust accordingly.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1752258 said:


> Yep, the last gfs bumped it up on Thursday Morning now.


I see that... Looks like back to back .75" snowfalls.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1752265 said:


> The graph showing the snow peaks at the end of a snowfall then drops offs showing the compaction of that snowfall. It will then peak again on another snowfall. To make it easier go to the right side and uncheck compaction, cobb, and max T and hit regenerate. Also you'll see snow ratio set at 11:1. If you get some idea from nws what the ratios will be you can adjust accordingly.


Mine is always set at 20:1 to freak me out.


----------



## qualitycut

Gf needs me to pick her up so now my options for dinner are endless, I have it narrowed down to panda express, taco bell or chipotle.


----------



## OC&D

Camden;1752220 said:


> You gotta admit, that's pretty funny. "Foul play is not suspected" LOL


It is actually pretty funny, and obviously fake if you bother to read it. That's the problem, people will read the headline, and take it for truth. Next thing you know, you have a misinformed public. It happens all the time, and the media knows it, and takes advantage of it, particularly Fox news.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1752268 said:


> Mine is always set at 20:1 to freak me out.


Thats funny, I maxed it out at 30:1 once on my phone in the middle of a storm. It was just a fuzz off.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1752269 said:


> Gf needs me to pick her up so now my options for dinner are endless, I have it narrowed down to panda express, taco bell or chipotle.


Chili Cheese Burritos!!!!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

OC&D;1752219 said:


> That's the thing, the stories aren't always ridiculous, and have enough of an element of believability to where they're propagated as truth.


The part where they say "the interview was cut short as the building continued to crumble away" pretty much gave it away


----------



## qualitycut

So the purple line shows .75 on Thursday and just over 2 Sat?


----------



## unit28

this is what it says for Quality's area....

Tonight Areas of drizzle. Patchy fog. Otherwise, cloudy, with a low around 34. North wind 10 to 15 mph. 

Monday A slight chance of drizzle. Cloudy, with a high near 38. North northeast wind 10 to 15 mph. 
Monday Night A chance of freezing rain and sleet, mainly after midnight. Cloudy, with a low around 27. North northeast wind 10 to 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 30%. Little or no snow accumulation expected. 

Tuesday A chance of freezing rain and sleet before noon, then a chance of rain and snow. Cloudy, with a high near 38. North northeast wind 10 to 15 mph, with gusts as high as 20 mph. Chance of precipitation is 50%. 

Tuesday Night A slight chance of rain and snow before midnight. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 26. North wind 5 to 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 20%. .,,if he were in dallastx.....


----------



## OC&D

Germany is falling apart. This game is over.


----------



## unit28

temps are going to warm through wed night into th....expect some slushy acc?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1752277 said:


> So the purple line shows .75 on Thursday and just over 2 Sat?


Uncheck all those boxes I mentioned to make it easier to see what could happen. They all have a purpose but it clears it up a bit. Trust me.


----------



## OC&D

The German goaltender on the bench is smokin'.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1752286 said:


> The German goaltender on the bench is smokin'.


I knew I turned it too soon. :realmad:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Us and Canada are going to kill these teams.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1752286 said:


> The German goaltender on the bench is smokin'.


So you would let her ride the pine


----------



## Green Grass

Drive home from hockey and I have three pages to read. The push for Canada is on!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1752284 said:


> Uncheck all those boxes I mentioned to make it easier to see what could happen. They all have a purpose but it clears it up a bit. Trust me.


Yes, agreed...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ski Jumping!ussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflag

Wife said she already saw this. Why do they do that? Did it yesterday too with the Figure Skating.


----------



## Drakeslayer

When I drive by highland I think who the **** would go down that.


----------



## BossPlow614

unit28;1752282 said:


> temps are going to warm through wed night into th....expect some slushy acc?


If that's the case, then SSS' favorite forecaster will be spot on


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1752303 said:


> When I drive by highland I think who the **** would go down that.


I know a guy that was still going down it at 70+ years old. Crazy. I want to know how you go about trying it the first time.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1752307 said:


> I know a guy that was still going down it at 70+ years old. Crazy. I want to know how you go about trying it the first time.


Good point. There has to be some nasty wrecks.


----------



## qualitycut

Xxl nacho chili cheese and cheesey gordita crunch


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1752316 said:


> Xxl nacho chili cheese and cheesey gordita crunch


Nice. XXL nachos are huge.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;1752303 said:


> When I drive by highland I think who the **** would go down that.


My dad and uncle went off that on a toboggan as kids. They were dumb and extremely lucky


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Been trying to find someone to hop in this tractor for me, but everyone is already drinking, fishing or otherwise unavailable.

I don't think I want to be in here all night.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1752327 said:


> Been trying to find someone to hop in this tractor for me, but everyone is already drinking, fishing or otherwise unavailable.
> 
> I don't think I want to be in here all night.


I got a nap in I'm ready boss


----------



## qualitycut

Wouldn't it be faster with the skid?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1752333 said:


> Wouldn't it be faster with the skid?


My tractor is much faster. Much easier on the body jumping curbs as well with the longer wheel base.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1752333 said:


> Wouldn't it be faster with the skid?


I was just going to ask that. I know I can stack faster with a skid than our tractors which are a little bigger than Lwns I think. Plus you can have way more control around obstacles.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1752318 said:


> Nice. XXL nachos are huge.


Yea I didn't realize how big they were till I got home I just assumed more meat


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1752338 said:


> I was just going to ask that. I know I can stack faster with a skid than our tractors which are a little bigger than Lwns I think. Plus you can have way more control around obstacles.


At this place there's a fair amount of transporting.

A lot of little parking areas broken up by small landscaping.

Trying to get the piles away from the building area to the outside edges of the property.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1752340 said:


> Yea I didn't realize how big they were till I got home I just assumed more meat


Thats what happened to me. I figured it looked bigger on TV than real life.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm running a Kubota M6040 for tractor size.

I can't Google Earth it....20697 Fenway Ave N Forest Lake if you wanna see what I mean.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Plus, since I'm actively trying to sell the skid, not like I want to keep racking up the hours or wearing down the tires.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1752346 said:


> I'm running a Kubota M6040 for tractor size.
> 
> I can't Google Earth it....20697 Fenway Ave N Forest Lake if you wanna see what I mean.


Dump it at the airport next door.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1752353 said:


> Plus, since I'm actively trying to sell the skid, not like I want to keep racking up the hours or wearing down the tires.


I figured this had something to do with it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1752327 said:


> Been trying to find someone to hop in this tractor for me, but everyone is already drinking, fishing or otherwise unavailable.
> 
> I don't think I want to be in here all night.


I would if I were up there. I have 10's of thousands of hours on big equipment


----------



## qualitycut

I was thinking of going up there work for about 15 since he pays a 4 hour min


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1752365 said:


> I was thinking of going up there work for about 15 since he pays a 4 hour min


I could go get something to eat then.


----------



## unit28

GFS slowes down...but,


THE GFS HAS SLOWED 
THE PRECIP DOWN JUST SLIGHTLY OVER THE PAST FEW RUNS...BUT THE ECMWF 
HAS ACTUALLY TRENDED A BIT FASTER. REGARDLESS OF WHAT YOU 
BELIEVE...A EC/GFS/GEM/NAM MODEL BLEND LEAVES VERY LITTLE PRECIP 
ACROSS MN AND WESTERN WI AFTER 12Z WEDNESDAY MORNING. WHEN THE WAVE 
ARRIVES...


the wave.?
Can't they just say occluded front like I did?

last I checked on my watch, there was .07" between a 6hr run I think.
might have been 
I'll go check


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1752370 said:


> GFS slowes down...but,
> 
> THE GFS HAS SLOWED
> THE PRECIP DOWN JUST SLIGHTLY OVER THE PAST FEW RUNS...BUT THE ECMWF
> HAS ACTUALLY TRENDED A BIT FASTER. REGARDLESS OF WHAT YOU
> BELIEVE...A EC/GFS/GEM/NAM MODEL BLEND LEAVES VERY LITTLE PRECIP
> ACROSS MN AND WESTERN WI AFTER 12Z WEDNESDAY MORNING. WHEN THE WAVE
> ARRIVES...
> 
> the wave.?
> Can't they just say occluded front like I did?
> 
> last I checked on my watch, there was .07" between a 6hr run I think.
> might have been
> I'll go check


Wave sounds more fun.


----------



## qualitycut

Stumbled on this haven't watched all of them yet though so not sure how good they are. Crashes at the Olympics

http://www.nbcolympics.com/video/italian-luger-opens-crash


----------



## unit28

.07" X 15LI/Smax for Tue?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1752377 said:


> .07" X 15LI/Smax for Tue?


I see you use LI/S a lot..... What do you abbreviate that with???


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1752382 said:


> I see you use LI/S a lot..... What do you abbreviate that with???


Liquid to snow Maximum???


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1752382 said:


> I see you use LI/S a lot..... What do you abbreviate that with???


what SSS said,
Liquid to Snow ./ ratio

=same, same


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1752377 said:


> .07" X 15LI/Smax for Tue?


1.05 inches???????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1752384 said:


> Liquid to snow Maximum???


Maybe... Instead of 15:1? So 1.05"? NWS has .4" for me thriugh midday Wed.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dominos has driven by me about 6 times. Broke down and ordered a pizza. We'll see if I get it.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1752297 said:


> Ski Jumping!ussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflag
> 
> Wife said she already saw this. Why do they do that? Did it yesterday too with the Figure Skating.


I figured out that if you watch nbcsp it is rebrodcast on nbc a few hours later.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1752396 said:


> Dominos has driven by me about 6 times. Broke down and ordered a pizza. We'll see if I get it.


What flavor????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Now I'm at .9" from 6 pm Tuesday to noon Wednesday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1752402 said:


> What flavor????


Regular crust, double sausage. I'm boring.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1752401 said:


> I figured out that if you watch nbcsp it is rebrodcast on nbc a few hours later.


I must have slept through the stuff on now


----------



## unit28

here.................................


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

St. Paul is at .4". Of course I'll be the only one plowing.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1752395 said:


> Maybe... Instead of 15:1? So 1.05"? NWS has .4" for me thriugh midday Wed.


They also have about a 1/3 of the precip the NAM and GFS do.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1752404 said:


> Regular crust, double sausage. I'm boring.


Well I see you enjoy sausage. :0


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1752405 said:


> I must have slept through the stuff on now


I haven't seen girls snowboarding yet.

This one has cute curls coming out of her helmet.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1752403 said:


> Now I'm at .9" from 6 pm Tuesday to noon Wednesday.


also they did have temps at 30*

now wed and th are trending down for D/highs

Li/s coming up from 10:1 will be my next guess.............


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1752413 said:


> I haven't seen girls snowboarding yet.
> 
> This one has cute curls coming out of her helmet.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That was fast......


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1752430 said:


> That was fast......


under 30 minutes?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1752377 said:


> .07" X 15LI/Smax for Tue?


What about down this way?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Norway, hands down my favorite.


----------



## CityGuy

Only 745 away. We might take this yet tonight.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1752440 said:


> Norway, hands down my favorite.


They do have some lookers.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1752432 said:


> under 30 minutes?


17 minutes.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1752446 said:


> 17 minutes.


Wow that is quick. Did you use the tracker thing?


----------



## CityGuy

These boarder are nuts. Completely nuts. 420, 780's what ever kinda spins and flips.


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1752452 said:


> These boarder are nuts. Completely nuts. 420, 780's what ever kinda spins and flips.


Lmao. I think 1080s & 1260s are the norm now.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1752456 said:


> Lmao. I think 1080s & 1260s are the norm now.


Not for chicks


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1752440 said:


> Norway, hands down my favorite.


Like I said on Friday, Silje Norendal is smokin hot!


----------



## qualitycut

I really want to try one of those rasberry frappe from mc dons I keep seeing, and of course no ice cream left in the house


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1752449 said:


> Wow that is quick. Did you use the tracker thing?


Didn't have time!


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1752456 said:


> Lmao. I think 1080s & 1260s are the norm now.


What ever it is. I was trying to follow the lingo of the tv guy.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1752464 said:


> I really want to try one of those rasberry frappe from mc dons I keep seeing, and of course no ice cream left in the house


road trip.


----------



## CityGuy

And these skiers will be in wheel chairs by the time they hit 50.


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1752461 said:


> Like I said on Friday, Silje Norendal is smokin hot!


I think I missed most of Friday. But you weren't lying.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1752476 said:


> I think I missed most of Friday. But you weren't lying.


Thought that was saturday you were dead?


----------



## CityGuy

I am ready for some bobsleding.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I hope all that Blue paint on the hill is environmentally friendly.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1752478 said:


> Thought that was saturday you were dead?


It started Friday right out of the gate. Alarm went off twice that morning.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1752472 said:


> road trip.


I went and got one its actually chocolate covered strawberry. I had to Google frappe to see what it actually was.


----------



## SSS Inc.

T. Ganong. ussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflag


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1752488 said:


> I went and got one its actually chocolate covered strawberry. I had to Google frappe to see what it actually was.


Good or bad? I was thinking of trying one.


----------



## Green Grass

Would you go 80 mph down a hill on skis?


----------



## SSS Inc.

I think I might try something other than ski boots to climb a tree. But that's just me.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1752493 said:


> Would you go 80 mph down a hill on skis?


No way, and I wouldn't climb a tree to watch either.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1752491 said:


> Good or bad? I was thinking of trying one.


Way good little hunks of chocolate in every slurp


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1752493 said:


> Would you go 80 mph down a hill on skis?


Ahhhhhhhhhhhh no. I prefer my body in one piece.

Then again people think you and I are nuts for running into burning buildings. Probably me a little more cause I sit in them on fire teaching newbies.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1752494 said:


> I think I might try something other than ski boots to climb a tree. But that's just me.


Maybe tree spikes?


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1752498 said:


> Way good little hunks of chocolate in every slurp


That does sound good.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1752499 said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhh no. I prefer my body in one piece.
> 
> Then again people think you and I are nuts for running into burning buildings. Probably me a little more cause I sit in them on fire teaching newbies.


I will do that every day. Ski at 80 not a chance in hell


----------



## ryde307

I saw someone was talking snow for Saturday. For the weather guys does that look like a good chance? I want snow but not Friday or Sat. I am heading to Wisconsin to race a snowmobile cross country race.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1752502 said:


> I will do that every day. Ski at 80 not a chance in hell


Me too. Less variables that I cant see. Most the time you know when the Shi* is going to hit the fan.


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;1752503 said:


> I saw someone was talking snow for Saturday. For the weather guys does that look like a good chance? I want snow but not Friday or Sat. I am heading to Wisconsin to race a snowmobile cross country race.


Then we should get a foot.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Honestly, right now Saturday looks the best chance / most snow all week.


----------



## CityGuy

The american is looking good.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1752512 said:


> The american is looking good.


Until Bode went sideways.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1752514 said:


> Until Bode went sideways.


1 to 6 in a milisecond.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1752515 said:


> 1 to 6 in a milisecond.


Its amazing how tight the times are after 3 minutes of going downhill. I guess they really are the best of the best.


----------



## ryde307

Green Grass;1752506 said:


> Then we should get a foot.


I hope we get a foot just on another day. At the same time I wouldn't mind missing the race for a foot I just don't want 1-2 inches.


----------



## CityGuy

Meadaling in the mens down hill is out for the USA.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Come on Jamie Andersonussmileyflag


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1752523 said:


> I hope we get a foot just on another day. At the same time I wouldn't mind missing the race for a foot I just don't want 1-2 inches.


Looks like 3" +/-.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1752537 said:


> Looks like 3" +/-.


Booo. Any other day. Maybe I will be able to find someone to shovel on a weekend


----------



## jimslawnsnow

ax men looks good next week


----------



## ryde307

jimslawnsnow;1752542 said:


> ax men looks good next week


That show has gotten horrible. I wish swamp loggers was still on. All the new "reality" shows are packed with a bunch of fake drama to attract more viewers. It makes alot of industries look bad.I am genuinely interested in how people do things and how other businesses work. I wish there were more shows that focused on that type of stuff. I loved the show modern marvels but I don;t think they have made a new one in a few years. I would love for a show to follow a business in a serious and positive way.


----------



## CityGuy

That had to hurt.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1752547 said:


> That had to hurt.


That is what you call a knock out.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1752547 said:


> That had to hurt.


Yeah it did. Her head hit hard. She's tough though. wesport


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1752546 said:


> That show has gotten horrible. I wish swamp loggers was still on. All the new "reality" shows are packed with a bunch of fake drama to attract more viewers. It makes alot of industries look bad.I am genuinely interested in how people do things and how other businesses work. I wish there were more shows that focused on that type of stuff. I loved the show modern marvels but I don;t think they have made a new one in a few years. I would love for a show to follow a business in a serious and positive way.


I'm with you. I liked Ice Road Truckers 4-5 years ago. Now it's just drama between Hugh, Rick and whatever other driver.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1752548 said:


> That is what you call a knock out.


I think she was out after that hit. Just based on body movements.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Are they playing Russian Hip Hop in the Background???


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1752546 said:


> That show has gotten horrible. I wish swamp loggers was still on. All the new "reality" shows are packed with a bunch of fake drama to attract more viewers. It makes alot of industries look bad.I am genuinely interested in how people do things and how other businesses work. I wish there were more shows that focused on that type of stuff. I loved the show modern marvels but I don;t think they have made a new one in a few years. I would love for a show to follow a business in a serious and positive way.


There are new ones, love that show, mega shredders is on sci channel and is a good show, how its made is as well


----------



## CityGuy

Hmmm there is a bill trying to be passed to make it against the law to even be talking on the phone while in the work zone. I am totally in favor of this.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I still like Gold Rush but mostly Just like Parker's set up. Sick of the Hoffmans.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

only 700 behind the canadians


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1752558 said:


> Are they playing Russian Hip Hop in the Background???


I thought it was rap at first but not sure what language it is.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1752561 said:


> I still like Gold Rush but mostly Just like Parker's set up. Sick of the Hoffmans.


I am tired of all of them. I do like the guy parker brought back to run the plant but thats about it.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1752560 said:


> Hmmm there is a bill trying to be passed to make it against the law to even be talking on the phone while in the work zone. I am totally in favor of this.


So pretty much won't be able to use your phone anywhere.


----------



## BossPlow614

ryde307;1752546 said:


> That show has gotten horrible. I wish swamp loggers was still on. All the new "reality" shows are packed with a bunch of fake drama to attract more viewers. It makes alot of industries look bad.I am genuinely interested in how people do things and how other businesses work. I wish there were more shows that focused on that type of stuff. I loved the show modern marvels but I don;t think they have made a new one in a few years. I would love for a show to follow a business in a serious and positive way.


You would like The Profit on CNBC. The CEO of Camping World & Good Sam VIP Insurance comes into people's struggling companies. Very interesting, while most businesses aren't within "the trade", for those serious about growing their business, it's all interchangeable.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1752560 said:


> Hmmm there is a bill trying to be passed to make it against the law to even be talking on the phone while in the work zone. I am totally in favor of this.


define work zone? like if I have guys working at a HOA or commercial I cant be on the phone while they are working. or is it a construction zone?


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1752566 said:


> So pretty much won't be able to use your phone anywhere.


It's getting to that point and I am starting to be in favor of it. If the car or truck is moving then blue tooth or no phone. Can't tell you how many close calls we have all summer from people on their phones.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1752568 said:


> define work zone? like if I have guys working at a HOA or commercial I cant be on the phone while they are working. or is it a construction zone?


The news said cones and signs. Now without seeing the bill itself I can's tell you.


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1752567 said:


> You would like The Profit on CNBC. The CEO of Camping World & Good Sam VIP Insurance comes into people's struggling companies. Very interesting, while most businesses aren't within "the trade", for those serious about growing their business, it's all interchangeable.


Kinda like undercover boss in a way?


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1752535 said:


> Come on Jamie Andersonussmileyflag


Since my pick Silje Norendal ended up 11th, I'm pulling for Anderson now even though she seems like a crazy tree hugger (literally).


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;1752561 said:


> I still like Gold Rush but mostly Just like Parker's set up. Sick of the Hoffmans.


I am with you. The hoffmans are a joke. At least that's what the show makes them out to be.


----------



## ryde307

BossPlow614;1752567 said:


> You would like The Profit on CNBC. The CEO of Camping World & Good Sam VIP Insurance comes into people's struggling companies. Very interesting, while most businesses aren't within "the trade", for those serious about growing their business, it's all interchangeable.


Thanks I will look for it.


----------



## CityGuy

Sounds like maybe the cult? Hey little sister....


----------



## CityGuy

Drama Dahl on the 45.


----------



## ryde307

Hamelfire;1752573 said:


> Kinda like undercover boss in a way?


That show had a great idea but again pretty sure it is completely fake.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1752570 said:


> It's getting to that point and I am starting to be in favor of it. If the car or truck is moving then blue tooth or no phone. Can't tell you how many close calls we have all summer from people on their phones.


They will never be able to control it, every person I drive by is texting away on their phone.


----------



## ryde307

How do I "power" post? or quote more than one thing at a time?


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1752573 said:


> Kinda like undercover boss in a way?


Not really, I've only seen a couple episodes but in the ones I did see he offered to partner up with the owner, usually a 7 figure number, in order to improve the company's systems & financials.


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;1752579 said:


> That show had a great idea but again pretty sure it is completely fake.


I think the first season was pretty good and then it went down hill.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1752581 said:


> How do I "power" post? or quote more than one thing at a time?


Need to be on a computer, click on the qoute tab has a + then on the last one just normal reply


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1752580 said:


> They will never be able to control it, every person I drive by is texting away on their phone.


I think that is going to change. As more states adopt that. The technology is going to change so that phones can sense when it is moving in a car and will not allow you to do anything.


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1752581 said:


> How do I "power" post? or quote more than one thing at a time?


It can't be on a phone I don't think. But......click the little " symbol on every post you want then hit reply to the last one and they all show up.


----------



## CityGuy

671 to go.


----------



## BossPlow614

ryde307;1752576 said:


> Thanks I will look for it.


A new season starts on February 25th. CNBC does have reruns on occasionally.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1752585 said:


> I think that is going to change. As more states adopt that. The technology is going to change so that phones can sense when it is moving in a car and will not allow you to do anything.


What if you're the passenger. You can't regulate stupid, people will find another way to crash.


----------



## CityGuy

Not sure what I think of the new news lady at the 9. Kelsey something.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1752585 said:


> I think that is going to change. As more states adopt that. The technology is going to change so that phones can sense when it is moving in a car and will not allow you to do anything.


Then what about when your riding in a car, bus, walking. I wouldn't be able to get any work done.


----------



## Drakeslayer

ryde307;1752581 said:


> How do I "power" post? or quote more than one thing at a time?


I parked next to your skid this morning at the church. Time to haul some snow!


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1752589 said:


> What if you're the passenger. You can't regulate stupid, people will find another way to crash.


Not sure but thats what I think it is coming to. I know in a big truck you can not be on the phone period. Except us of course except again. Until something happens.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1752594 said:


> Not sure but thats what I think it is coming to. I know in a big truck you can not be on the phone period. Except us of course except again. Until something happens.


You can on handsfree, they can't ban it all together, business would not get conducted


----------



## BossPlow614

Jamie Anderson got it done, that was one hell of a run, especially that last jump.


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;1752584 said:


> Need to be on a computer, click on the qoute tab has a + then on the last one just normal reply





SSS Inc.;1752586 said:


> It can't be on a phone I don't think. But......click the little " symbol on every post you want then hit reply to the last one and they all show up.


Just checking to see if this works. Thanks for the help. As I tell people people computers and technology are not my thing. That is why I have a job digging holes in the ground.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1752585 said:


> I think that is going to change. As more states adopt that. The technology is going to change so that phones can sense when it is moving in a car and will not allow you to do anything.


I think all this technology is going too far. I saw a commercial a couple days ago where vehicles can sense vehicles a block or 2 away.i cant believe vehicles don't have the ability to sense speed limits yet. but where does this stop? soon the toilet will sense and come to you when you gotta take a leak or #2.

kinze has a program that controls tractor without an operator. deere has match speed when dumping corn or beans on the go. again where does this stop? and imagine when people get dependant on it and it all shuts daow?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1752594 said:


> Not sure but thats what I think it is coming to. I know in a big truck you can not be on the phone period. Except us of course except again. Until something happens.


Unless there is an emergency. Or you want to put it on speaker and set it on your lap to ask your wife what's for dinner. Shh....don't tell anyone.


----------



## BossPlow614

jimslawnsnow;1752599 said:


> I think all this technology is going too far. I saw a commercial a couple days ago where vehicles can sense vehicles a block or 2 away.i cant believe vehicles don't have the ability to sense speed limits yet. but where does this stop? soon the toilet will sense and come to you when you gotta take a leak or #2.
> 
> kinze has a program that controls tractor without an operator. deere has match speed when dumping corn or beans on the go. again where does this stop? and imagine when people get dependant on it and it all shuts daow?


I agree with the technology going too far. Where it's at right now, is perfect.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1752596 said:


> You can on handsfree, they can't ban it all together, business would not get conducted


plenty of business got done before cell phones. most of the time its personnel anyway. the worst ones are Somalis on phones. and everyone of them is on it. heck some go 5-10 minutes without saying a word or what that noise is they make


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well there, the first 1/2 of the 3rd property is done.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1752596 said:


> You can on handsfree, they can't ban it all together, business would not get conducted


That may be true, I am not sure on hands free. I know we got told you can't use a phone in a big truck while it was moving. Except for us.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1752602 said:


> plenty of business got done before cell phones. most of the time its personnel anyway. the worst ones are Somalis on phones. and everyone of them is on it. heck some go 5-10 minutes without saying a word or what that noise is they make


I remember not to long ago if you needed someone you paged them and you waited for them to call you back.

How about pay phones? Have not seen one of those in a long time.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I can't stand Ian


----------



## deicepro

Hey guys, moving to texas and have a few items to sell, JD stand on mower, case maxi-sneaker, welder....etc 
Thought I'd give you guys dibs on it before an auction. Pm me, thx.
-5° here


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1752602 said:


> plenty of business got done before cell phones. most of the time its personnel anyway. the worst ones are Somalis on phones. and everyone of them is on it. heck some go 5-10 minutes without saying a word or what that noise is they make


Somalis in Rochester are terrible on the phone. They have no idea where they are going anyway near the Mayo and then add a phone and watch out. Will go across 3 lanes of traffic to turn or just dead stop in the road because they are lost.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1752559 said:


> There are new ones, love that show, mega shredders is on sci channel and is a good show, how its made is as well


Love those shows and modern marvels as was stated


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1752602 said:


> plenty of business got done before cell phones. most of the time its personnel anyway. the worst ones are Somalis on phones. and everyone of them is on it. heck some go 5-10 minutes without saying a word or what that noise is they make


It did get done before but could you imagine going backwards say a customer calls you about plowing or what not and you can't call them back for a few hours cause your driving or you need to pull over every 10 minutes when someone calls? In the summer I can get 10-20 calls during the day I cant afford to stop and take every call and if I don't someone else will answer and get the work. People are used to not waiting, if I email someone and don't get a response within an hr or two I get impatient.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1752561 said:


> I still like Gold Rush but mostly Just like Parker's set up. Sick of the Hoffmans.


I'm with you there... one cluster after another with the Hoffman's


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1752570 said:


> It's getting to that point and I am starting to be in favor of it. If the car or truck is moving then blue tooth or no phone. Can't tell you how many close calls we have all summer from people on their phones.


I believe it... its scary out there


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1752612 said:


> It did get done before but could you imagine going backwards say a customer calls you about plowing or what not and you can't call them back for a few hours cause your driving or you need to pull over every 10 minutes when someone calls? In the summer I can get 10-20 calls during the day I can afford to stop and take every call and if I don't someone else will answer and get the work. People are used to not waiting, if I email someone and don't get a response within an hr or two I get impatient.


Yes but imagine if the technology was what it was 15 years ago. Cell phones were few and far between and hard wired or bricks. If it was still there the world may be a better place or much diffrent atleast.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1752616 said:


> I believe it... its scary out there


CB I know you have seen a few close calls both in lawn side and on the fire side.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1752606 said:


> I remember not to long ago if you needed someone you paged them and you waited for them to call you back.
> 
> How about pay phones? Have not seen one of those in a long time.


my dad had a pager in the mid 90's to early 2000's I think. seems like every gas station had payphones even 5 years ago. I don't remember seeing ones in the new kwik trips, but then I haven't looked either. I barely remember actual phone booths when I was very young. I do remember phones on almost every corner without the booths.


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1752588 said:


> A new season starts on February 25th. CNBC does have reruns on occasionally.


Will look into it also... sounds good


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1752617 said:


> Yes but imagine if the technology was what it was 25 years ago. Cell phones were few and far between and hard wired or bricks. If it was still there the world may be a better place or much diffrent atleast.


fixed it for you. cell phones were pretty popular already 15 years ago. it was only 1999 15 years ago. when I think about it, it doesn't seem right


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1752599 said:


> again where does this stop? and imagine when people get dependant on it and it all shuts daow?


Then people like us on this forum that have common sense and work ethic will again rule the world...


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1752624 said:


> fixed it for you. cell phones were pretty popular already 15 years ago. it was only 1999 15 years ago. when I think about it, it doesn't seem right


Yeah somewhere in there.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

jimslawnsnow;1752624 said:


> fixed it for you. cell phones were pretty popular already 15 years ago. it was only 1999 15 years ago. when I think about it, it doesn't seem right


really makes me feel old to think I bought my first brand new dodge in dec. 1998. traded in 05 with 164,000 miles or so. miss that truck. never needed fixing out of my pocket in all those miles. I think I even had when I started out real small mowing


----------



## CityGuy

That skater from the us needs to wear less make up. She looks like a pale ghost. Reminds me of a doll.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1752604 said:


> That may be true, I am not sure on hands free. I know we got told you can't use a phone in a big truck while it was moving. Except for us.


Bluetooth or handsfree that requires only one button push... basically answering or voice dialing us all you can do... thats from FMCSA or whatever it is...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Well things just got interesting around here. Daughter is now sick and wife is now convinced she is as well. Looks like I might be up to watch curling at 4 a.m.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1752629 said:


> really makes me feel old to think I bought my first brand new dodge in dec. 1998. traded in 05 with 164,000 miles or so. miss that truck. never needed fixing out of my pocket in all those miles. I think I even had when I started out real small mowing


ok I feel young. I graduated in 96 if you can figure out how old I am from that.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1752632 said:


> Well things just got interesting around here. Daughter is now sick and wife is now convinced she is as well. Looks like I might be up to watch curling at 4 a.m.


Please post about it for us.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1752618 said:


> CB I know you have seen a few close calls both in lawn side and on the fire side.


Oh s**t yeah... the freeways scare me more than house fires...


----------



## ryde307

Hamelfire;1752634 said:


> ok I feel young. I graduated in 96 if you can figure out how old I am from that.


I think Bossplow was born in 96


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1752626 said:


> Then people like us on this forum that have common sense and work ethic will again rule the world...


makes me sad but people who can 18 hours a day 7 days a week are looked down apon and probably never be taken seriously. but if something happened where everything went back to zero or equals then maybe, but I damn well know we would survive and those pansies in offices would wither away and die or be sickly


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;1752638 said:


> I think Bossplow was born in 96


I know he is the youngest here. Green isn't to far in front of him..


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1752636 said:


> Please post about it for us.


I better not. Not a pretty sight.

Edit: Oh you meant the curling. you can watch a replay at 2p.m. tomorrow.


----------



## banonea

Hamelfire;1752634 said:


> ok I feel young. I graduated in 96 if you can figure out how old I am from that.


Hell your young, 1990 here....


----------



## ryde307

cbservicesllc;1752637 said:


> Oh s**t yeah... the freeways scare me more than house fires...


I am with you. I have never found fires to be very scary and maybe that is not a good thing. I remember a flashover class I took where they talked about the new gear being so good it is causing problems because people no longer feel heat like they used to and can get to far into a bad situation without realizing it.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1752641 said:


> I better not. Not a pretty sight.


THe curling, not the sick family..


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1752634 said:


> ok I feel young. I graduated in 96 if you can figure out how old I am from that.


you are roughly 3 years older than me


----------



## ryde307

Hamelfire;1752640 said:


> I know he is the youngest here. Green isn't to far in front of him..


I graduated HS in 2002. Feels like yesterday until I see a kid with a letter jacket with a 15 or something on the sleeve.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1752632 said:


> Well things just got interesting around here. Daughter is now sick and wife is now convinced she is as well. Looks like I might be up to watch curling at 4 a.m.


Give us curling updates


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1752643 said:


> Hell your young, 1990 here....


roughly 49?


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1752640 said:


> I know he is the youngest here. Green isn't to far in front of him..


I'm younger than green by about a year 27 in March


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;1752647 said:


> I graduated HS in 2002. Feels like yesterday until I see a kid with a letter jacket with a 15 or something on the sleeve.


See I was 2004 so ryde only has 2 years on me. I think fancy and quality are both really young.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1752650 said:


> roughly 49?


Sounds more like 42.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1752650 said:


> roughly 49?


NOW you get a ass kicking when meet......lol I will be 43 this year.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bam 43,000


----------



## SSS Inc.

SSS Inc.;1752657 said:


> Bam 43,000


Nice...........


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;1752656 said:


> NOW you get a ass kicking when meet......lol I will be 43 this year.


With out you giving the year I would have guessed about 38


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;1752644 said:


> I am with you. I have never found fires to be very scary and maybe that is not a good thing. I remember a flashover class I took where they talked about the new gear being so good it is causing problems because people no longer feel heat like they used to and can get to far into a bad situation without realizing it.


Very much so... again, technology getting really good... it'll protect you from more than the old stuff, but you need to realize it


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;1752659 said:


> With out you giving the year I would have guessed about 38


 I wish. Been in the construction trade for 20+ plowing for 10+


----------



## SSS Inc.

It doesn't sound good upstairs. I think I'll hang out on the first floor for a while.


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;1752644 said:


> I am with you. I have never found fires to be very scary and maybe that is not a good thing. I remember a flashover class I took where they talked about the new gear being so good it is causing problems because people no longer feel heat like they used to and can get to far into a bad situation without realizing it.


I had a bad one at a burn down south. I was the lead and had two very expierienced back up guys on a 2nd line. 3 newer guys 5 years or less, did 360 and then as they were grabing the line I asked them hintingly if we might want to try to push the fire back before entering. The nozzle guy took off into the door dragging me with him. Black as can be billowing smoke, hotter than hell,(I have instructor gear with extra layers in it and I was hot), The back up team started spraying and a few instructors were yelling get out. Before I could do anything other than hold on to this guy the room got bright and all I could think was push the nozzle guy to the ground and jump on top of him. When we finally got out his helmet, and mask were melted, jacket discolored.

My boss is ripping me a new one and he had no clue that I was trying to stop them from going in and was trying to get them out. He later found out what really happened after the back up team came out. 
The chief blamed me for burning the jacket. I took his jacket apart and looked at the manufacture date. The jacket was over 10 years old. I looked at the chief and said." what the fuc" are you thinking? This is gear is not allowed to be in a structure fire, let alone be front line gear." The boss tokk it from there and state people had to get involved becasue of 1403.

I later got a letter from that chief saying he was sorry for blaming me for his guys poor judgement and actions.


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;1752647 said:


> I graduated HS in 2002. Feels like yesterday until I see a kid with a letter jacket with a 15 or something on the sleeve.


Same... I graduated in 2003... had my 10 year reunion this past summer... yikes


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1752664 said:


> It doesn't sound good upstairs. I think I'll hang out on the first floor for a while.


Hope you have multiple bathrooms


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1752656 said:


> NOW you get a ass kicking when meet......lol I will be 43 this year.


As long as I get the sander cheaper go for it. Tired as heck and I don't do well with numbers when I'm tired. 9 month was up every hour last night and super busy day...sorta. your only 9 years ahead of me, but there's day I feel 60


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1752658 said:


> Nice...........


yes sir.....


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1752664 said:


> It doesn't sound good upstairs. I think I'll hang out on the first floor for a while.


Well better you than me. I can't stand when the wife is sick.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I'm waiting for cash to be done away with.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1752665 said:


> I had a bad one at a burn down south. I was the lead and had two very expierienced back up guys on a 2nd line. 3 newer guys 5 years or less, did 360 and then as they were grabing the line I asked them hintingly if we might want to try to push the fire back before entering. The nozzle guy took off into the door dragging me with him. Black as can be billowing smoke, hotter than hell,(I have instructor gear with extra layers in it and I was hot), The back up team started spraying and a few instructors were yelling get out. Before I could do anything other than hold on to this guy the room got bright and all I could think was push the nozzle guy to the ground and jump on top of him. When we finally got out his helmet, and mask were melted, jacket discolored.
> 
> My boss is ripping me a new one and he had no clue that I was trying to stop them from going in and was trying to get them out. He later found out what really happened after the back up team came out.
> The chief blamed me for burning the jacket. I took his jacket apart and looked at the manufacture date. The jacket was over 10 years old. I looked at the chief and said." what the fuc" are you thinking? This is gear is not allowed to be in a structure fire, let alone be front line gear." The boss tokk it from there and state people had to get involved becasue of 1403.
> 
> I later got a letter from that chief saying he was sorry for blaming me for his guys poor judgement and actions.


Yikes........


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1752667 said:


> Hope you have multiple bathrooms


We have four of them. There are two between me and the problems upstairs. I'm covered. Just hope the wife keeps it together long enough to get the oldest back to sleep for the night.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1752668 said:


> As long as I get the sander cheaper go for it. Tired as heck and I don't do well with numbers when I'm tired. 9 month was up every hour last night and super busy day...sorta. your only 9 years ahead of me, but there's day I feel 60


When do you want to look at that sander....

60 on a good day. I wake up in the morning and it sounds like a bowl or rice crispy. ..... I wake the damm dog my joints are so loud....


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1752673 said:


> Yikes........


I think little slim was on the back up. Not 100% sure. It's kinda a blur who was there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1752650 said:


> roughly 49?


49???? Really??? Bano would have been about 24 when he graduated. ????

Well, then again....


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1752675 said:


> When do you want to look at that sander....
> 
> 60 on a good day. I wake up in the morning and it sounds like a bowl or rice crispy. ..... I wake the damm dog my joints are so loud....


Same here. Your not alone.

I go to the chiro once in a while and the wife just hates the sound when I get put back in place.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1752665 said:


> I had a bad one at a burn down south. I was the lead and had two very expierienced back up guys on a 2nd line. 3 newer guys 5 years or less, did 360 and then as they were grabing the line I asked them hintingly if we might want to try to push the fire back before entering. The nozzle guy took off into the door dragging me with him. Black as can be billowing smoke, hotter than hell,(I have instructor gear with extra layers in it and I was hot), The back up team started spraying and a few instructors were yelling get out. Before I could do anything other than hold on to this guy the room got bright and all I could think was push the nozzle guy to the ground and jump on top of him. When we finally got out his helmet, and mask were melted, jacket discolored.
> 
> My boss is ripping me a new one and he had no clue that I was trying to stop them from going in and was trying to get them out. He later found out what really happened after the back up team came out.
> The chief blamed me for burning the jacket. I took his jacket apart and looked at the manufacture date. The jacket was over 10 years old. I looked at the chief and said." what the fuc" are you thinking? This is gear is not allowed to be in a structure fire, let alone be front line gear." The boss tokk it from there and state people had to get involved becasue of 1403.
> 
> I later got a letter from that chief saying he was sorry for blaming me for his guys poor judgement and actions.


And you guys still had to buy him gear.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1752678 said:


> 49???? Really??? Bano would have been about 24 when he graduated. ????
> 
> Well, then again....[/QUOTE
> 
> I wasn't the brightest bulb.....


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1752681 said:


> And you guys still had to buy him gear.


That was a zip deal. He was told by a certain someone to do that. Jacket only though.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1752681 said:


> And you guys still had to buy him gear.


I got the whole thing on video. Its funny to watch now but was not then. Lots of language used.


----------



## banonea

Hamelfire;1752679 said:


> Same here. Your not alone.
> 
> I go to the chiro once in a while and the wife just hates the sound when I get put back in place.


 Had to do that for 2 years when I threw my back out. Doctors taught me how to do it myself for my class and neck. Wife hates when I snap my neck, cracked it about half the way down my back. ...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That must mean I'm one of the elders at 41?

Speaking of FOG's, anyone heard from Deer shack lately? I'm assuming he just completely gave up on keeping up.


----------



## BossPlow614

deicepro;1752609 said:


> Hey guys, moving to texas and have a few items to sell, JD stand on mower, case maxi-sneaker, welder....etc
> Thought I'd give you guys dibs on it before an auction. Pm me, thx.
> -5° here


What size stander?


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1752687 said:


> That must mean I'm one of the elders at 41?
> 
> Speaking of FOG's, anyone heard from Deer shack lately? I'm assuming he just completely gave up on keeping up.


Didn't he check in a few weeks ago?


----------



## BossPlow614

ryde307;1752638 said:


> I think Bossplow was born in 96


Haha close! '91 is when I was born. Whats scary for me is that people born in 96 are now seniors in high school  I'm old!


----------



## qualitycut

Way cool ........ That shooting on kare 11 in n st Paul was right next store to the place I just plowed last week


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1752687 said:


> That must mean I'm one of the elders at 41?
> 
> Speaking of FOG's, anyone heard from Deer shack lately? I'm assuming he just completely gave up on keeping up.


Going for 7000 tonight?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1752687 said:


> That must mean I'm one of the elders at 41?
> 
> Speaking of FOG's, anyone heard from Deer shack lately? I'm assuming he just completely gave up on keeping up.


It was a bit hazy for me at the time but he was on here Friday i think.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1752690 said:


> Didn't he check in a few weeks ago?


He was on a just the other day asking about ammo


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1752692 said:


> Way cool ........ That shooting on kare 11 in n st Paul was right next store to the place I just plowed last week


You needed a challenge didn't you?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1752675 said:


> When do you want to look at that sander....
> 
> 60 on a good day. I wake up in the morning and it sounds like a bowl or rice crispy. ..... I wake the damm dog my joints are so loud....


My knees are like that. I worked 10 years full time on a 1500 head sow farrowing farm. They are hard on your knees. Then add in my high arches with some bone on the ball of my left foot didn't grow correctly. Let's say it sucks. Plus bull riding didn't help.

As far as the sander I know we have to make a Sam's run and go look at lights at menards sometime.


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1752691 said:


> Haha close! '91 is when I was born. Whats scary for me is that people born in 96 are now seniors in high school  I'm old!


I started plowing snow the year you were born. Halloween Blizzard.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

BossPlow614;1752691 said:


> Haha close! '91 is when I was born. Whats scary for me is that people born in 96 are now seniors in high school  I'm old!


Your a pup


----------



## SSS Inc.

Cool story on Snowmobiles on 11.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1752698 said:


> I started plowing snow the year you were born. Halloween Blizzard.


I riding in a plow on that night. It was a 4450 john Deere and 2800 5 bottom plow. I was 11. Barely finished. It was a 2 wheel drive tractor. The front end either kept coming up or it would just spin


----------



## banonea

BossPlow614;1752691 said:


> Haha close! '91 is when I was born. Whats scary for me is that people born in 96 are now seniors in high school  I'm old!


Your old? I wish I could remember 1991..... it was all a haze


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1752701 said:


> Cool story on Snowmobiles on 11.


Saw that. Kinda cool


----------



## jimslawnsnow

BossPlow614;1752688 said:


> What size stander?


I wonder if that's the 2006 647 on CL with 1500 hours?


----------



## CityGuy

Having a banana beer. This stuff is addicting.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1752701 said:


> Cool story on Snowmobiles on 11.


Saw that... it was pretty cool... they've come a long way


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1752709 said:


> Having a banana beer. This stuff is addicting.


So are party Pizzas.

Minneapolis Storm Representing on the Channel 11 Rink. wesportwesportwesport


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hmph.... Bedazzled born the year I graduated high school. Fun.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1752712 said:


> So are party Pizzas.
> 
> Minneapolis Storm Representing on the Channel 11 Rink. wesportwesportwesport


mmmmm that sounds good. Might have to go make one now.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1752713 said:


> Hmph.... Bedazzled born the year I graduated high school. Fun.


Put him in the tractor and you go home!


----------



## OC&D

This figure skating is far more entertaining than I remember it being. I must be getting old.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I'm 22. Started plowing when I was 6.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1752713 said:


> Hmph.... Bedazzled born the year I graduated high school. Fun.


Haha, my parents are only a few years older than you.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1752714 said:


> mmmmm that sounds good. Might have to go make one now.


Mine is done in 6 minutes.


----------



## OC&D

BossPlow614;1752691 said:


> Haha close! '91 is when I was born. Whats scary for me is that people born in 96 are now seniors in high school  I'm old!


Omg you're a puppy.


----------



## BossPlow614

Drakeslayer;1752715 said:


> Put him in the tractor and you go home!


Yeah right. It's too damn cold to go outside. But since he pays a 4 hr minimum I'd consider it....


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1752717 said:


> I'm 22. Started plowing when I was 6.


Part of that statement may be true.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1752719 said:


> Mine is done in 6 minutes.


12 over here.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1752716 said:


> This figure skating is far more entertaining than I remember it being. I must be getting old.


I love it. It inspires me to pull out a few tricks in the back yard and dazzle the neighborhood kids. I've perfected the spins where you don't leave the ice and the skate grab while moving. ussmileyflag


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1752716 said:


> This figure skating is far more entertaining than I remember it being. I must be getting old.


Ha I know I I'm kinda interested in all of it so far.


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1752711 said:


> Saw that... it was pretty cool... they've come a long way


Missed it, in between switching from Call Of Duty & Ch 4 to see Lauren's forecast. What'd they talk about?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1752721 said:


> Yeah right. It's too damn cold to go outside. But since he pays a 4 hr minimum I'd consider it....


Cold??? I'm in a T-shirt. Air ride seat, radio, heat. Only thing I need is another Banana Beer.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1752727 said:


> Missed it, in between switching from Call Of Duty & Ch 4 to see Lauren's forecast. What'd they talk about?


How they are big enough for guys to ride nuts to butts now


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1752724 said:


> I love it. It inspires me to pull out a few tricks in the back yard and dazzle the neighborhood kids. I've perfected the spins where you don't leave the ice and the skate grab while moving. ussmileyflag


Should we make HCMC aware if you start doing the jumps?


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1752724 said:


> I love it. It inspires me to pull out a few tricks in the back yard and dazzle the neighborhood kids. I've perfected the spins where you don't leave the ice and the skate grab while moving. ussmileyflag


I think I speak for everyone when I say we require video.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1752730 said:


> How they are big enough for guys to ride nuts to butts now


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

OC&D;1752733 said:


> I think I speak for everyone when I say we require video.


yes...................


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1752729 said:


> Cold??? I'm in a T-shirt. Air ride seat, radio, heat. Only thing I need is another Banana Beer.


But that means I have to leave a perfectly warm house.


----------



## banonea

LWN
Are you still pushing back snow piles?


----------



## CityGuy

What is wrong with that anouncer guys eye?


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1752733 said:


> I think I speak for everyone when I say we require video.





Hamelfire;1752731 said:


> Should we make HCMC aware if you start doing the jumps?


I'll see what I can do in the next couple days. I've never seen myself on video doing it so i most likely look pretty dumb but when I'm doing it I feel so cool. My wife always just shakes her head. Not sure what to think.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1752738 said:


> What is wrong with that anouncer guys eye?


He said a couple days ago he has some infection or something according to the russian doctors. Nothing to worry about he also noted. Maybe it was pink eye.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1752737 said:


> LWN
> Are you still pushing back snow piles?


Yeah, my list keeps growing.


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1752727 said:


> Missed it, in between switching from Call Of Duty & Ch 4 to see Lauren's forecast. What'd they talk about?


I hope your not the loser camping with a rocket launcher. There making me mad lol


----------



## SSS Inc.

Oh great, It has been confirmed wife is sick now. :realmad:


----------



## CityGuy

Still 545 behind. I think tomorrow it's doable.


----------



## ryde307

BossPlow614;1752718 said:


> Haha, my parents are only a few years older than you.


My mom just turned 50 in December.


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1752727 said:


> Missed it, in between switching from Call Of Duty & Ch 4 to see Lauren's forecast. What'd they talk about?


Guy who built the first Polaris... 1/2 of all snowmobiles are made in MN between Polaris and Arctic Cat... etc.


----------



## CityGuy

Luge time..............


----------



## ryde307

Polarismalibu;1752743 said:


> I hope your not the loser camping with a rocket launcher. There making me mad lol


You guys on Xbox or ps4?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1752738 said:


> What is wrong with that anouncer guys eye?


Looks like pink eye


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1752739 said:


> I'll see what I can do in the next couple days. I've never seen myself on video doing it so i most likely look pretty dumb but when I'm doing it I feel so cool. My wife always just shakes her head. Not sure what to think.


I understand. Let us be the judges, we're all very forgiving and lenient.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1752747 said:


> Guy who built the first Polaris... 1/2 of all snowmobiles are made in MN between Polaris and Arctic Cat... etc.


Rest in Mexico..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Did any of the weather people give snow totals for the next couple of days?


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1752754 said:


> Did any of the weather people give snow totals for the next couple of days?


11 said rain showers tomorrw???????????? Dusting Wednesday if I understood right.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1752748 said:


> Luge time..............


This is a re run I think. Or he said the same thing about the kid in school who runs fast yada yada


----------



## SSS Inc.

I want to know what happens if you just take off on the Luge as a rookie and do nothing but let the thing take you for a ride.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1752754 said:


> Did any of the weather people give snow totals for the next couple of days?


11 did not


----------



## BossPlow614

Polarismalibu;1752743 said:


> I hope your not the loser camping with a rocket launcher. There making me mad lol


Haha no way. I hate campers. I run & gun with an assault rifle or sniper.

Ryde, I'm on Xbox. And I see your parents are pretty young also.


----------



## ryde307

I wonder if there is anywhere I can try the luge? Looks scary but super fun.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1752757 said:


> I want to know what happens if you just take off on the Luge as a rookie and do nothing but let the thing take you for a ride.


Well, you will be needing new shorts for sure.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1752757 said:


> I want to know what happens if you just take off on the Luge as a rookie and do nothing but let the thing take you for a ride.


Just an sled ride going 85 mph. No biggie.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1752757 said:


> I want to know what happens if you just take off on the Luge as a rookie and do nothing but let the thing take you for a ride.


Probably die???


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1752747 said:


> Guy who built the first Polaris... 1/2 of all snowmobiles are made in MN between Polaris and Arctic Cat... etc.


Interesting. Ill have to check it out on their website.


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1752758 said:


> 11 did not


Lauren said an inch or two Tuesday night.


----------



## Polarismalibu

ryde307;1752750 said:


> You guys on Xbox or ps4?


Xbox for me


----------



## Drakeslayer

I quit playing video games in 1992 after my Nintendo broke.


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;1752757 said:


> I want to know what happens if you just take off on the Luge as a rookie and do nothing but let the thing take you for a ride.


I figure that's why there is walls. I would try it. If they wanted it real extreme get rid of the walls. That would be fun to watch.


----------



## OC&D

Oh crap. A shooting at an apartment near McKnight and 36? I hope it wasn't one of the apartments I plow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Russian guys name is Semen?? Really.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1752773 said:


> I figure that's why there is walls. I would try it. If they wanted it real extreme get rid of the walls. That would be fun to watch.


A guy died in the last Olympics he flew right over the wall


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1752771 said:


> I quit playing video games in 1992 after my Nintendo broke.


I had an Atari.

Bombs Away was a kick ass game. So was Moon Patrol.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Mazdzer!ussmileyflagussmileyflag


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1752774 said:


> Oh crap. A shooting at an apartment near McKnight and 36? I hope it wasn't one of the apartments I plow.


Looked like 11th and McKnight I plow one right on the corner for a contractor and looked to be next store


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1752775 said:


> Russian guys name is Semen?? Really.


His last name was freeladir deliveryokov


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;1752779 said:


> Mazdzer!ussmileyflagussmileyflag


In his run they kept saying he needs to just go for it. Is there another option? I don't see any brakes. Looks like once you start your basically going for it until it's over.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1752754 said:


> Did any of the weather people give snow totals for the next couple of days?


Dahl said a dusting maybe an inch in some places. Looked like heavier amounts the more you go north


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1752784 said:


> In his run they kept saying he needs to just go for it. Is there another option? I don't see any brakes. Looks like once you start your basically going for it until it's over.


It sounds like when they steer it slows them down, when you talking 10s of a second between riders


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1752780 said:


> Looked like 11th and McKnight I plow one right on the corner for a contractor and looked to be next store


No f'n way!?! That actually might be the one I plow then. Is it a 4plex you plow? That's what mine is.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1752786 said:


> It sounds like when they steer it slows them down, when you talking 10s of a second between riders


These timed sports are tough. Two lousy seconds and you look like you suck on a 2-3 minute run. 2/10th of a second off and you're 8th place.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1752788 said:


> No f'n way!?! That actually be the one I plow then. Is it a 4plex you plow? That's what mine is.


Yea its right on the corner they have or had dumpster by the back, only plowed it once or twice this year. I looked like the same buildings.


----------



## CityGuy

The snow boarder chick is


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1752794 said:


> The snow boarder chick is


She likes to laugh a lot too............


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1752795 said:


> She likes to laugh a lot too............


Probably stoned.......


----------



## SSS Inc.

ussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflag He'll get 15th place or something.


----------



## qualitycut

Ryde of you find somewhere let me know so I can come watch, I will also give you a ride to the hospital if need be


----------



## BossPlow614

jimslawnsnow;1752785 said:


> Dahl said a dusting maybe an inch in some places. Looked like heavier amounts the more you go north


Now that I think more about it, Lauren's forecast did have a blue shade of snow as you near LMN of 3-6" and continuing further north from there. 1-3" for most of the metro.


----------



## skorum03

Green Grass;1752162 said:


> I know that to be true. My wife played for Gustavus and when we would play pick up hockey with the guys I went to highschool with they would walk around her.


Its a different game. We had a chick that played at ohio state come to our old timers league a few times and the 35 year old guys that were drinking beer on the bench were still working her.



Hamelfire;1752640 said:


> I know he is the youngest here. Green isn't to far in front of him..


I am actually the youngest I believe..



BossPlow614;1752691 said:


> Haha close! '91 is when I was born. Whats scary for me is that people born in 96 are now seniors in high school  I'm old!


Born '92.....



qualitycut;1752692 said:


> Way cool ........ That shooting on kare 11 in n st Paul was right next store to the place I just plowed last week


Thats scary kinda



ryde307;1752746 said:


> My mom just turned 50 in December.


I don't think my mom is even 50 yet



qualitycut;1752796 said:


> Probably stoned.......


that canadian slopestyle dude sounded so stoned when he was interviewed twice yesterday


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1752795 said:


> She likes to laugh a lot too............


Which one?


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1752802 said:


> Which one?


Slope style gold chick. Jamie something? Anderson?


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1752802 said:


> Which one?


THe blond that won the gold in free style I think.


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1752792 said:


> Yea its right on the corner they have or had dumpster by the back, only plowed it once or twice this year. I looked like the same buildings.


Yep. I do the one right next to yours.


----------



## Polarismalibu

skorum03;1752801 said:


> I am actually the youngest I believe
> 
> Born 92


I was also


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1752805 said:


> Yep. I do the one right next to yours.


I did it a little bit ago wasnt plowed all year, I pushed some snow in your pile


----------



## skorum03

Polarismalibu;1752806 said:


> I was also


June of '92?


----------



## BossPlow614

That'd be Jamie Anderson. I think she is just like that. During the X Games they had a piece on her & she does a ton of Yoga and is literally a tree hugger. Just one of those "up there" type of personalities.


----------



## qualitycut

Kinda cool they just shake thumbs in luge


----------



## ryde307

How do they keep the ice so good? What if the track got a soft spot?


----------



## CityGuy

Here is the link for the Number 4 10 weather..

http://minnesota.cbslocal.com/video/9822150-10-p-m-weather-report/

Tuesday 1-3 for metro.

Lwn looks like you are in the 3-6


----------



## BossPlow614

skorum03;1752808 said:


> June of '92?


I was June of 91.


----------



## skorum03

BossPlow614;1752809 said:


> That'd be Jamie Anderson. I think she is just like that. During the X Games they had a piece on her & she does a ton of Yoga and is literally a tree hugger. Just one of those "up there" type of personalities.


She's a free spirit thats for sure


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1752810 said:


> Kinda cool they just shake thumbs in luge


they have spikes on the rest of the glove for when they start down the track.


----------



## BossPlow614

BossPlow614;1752800 said:


> Now that I think more about it, Lauren's forecast did have a blue shade of snow as you near LMN of 3-6" and continuing further north from there. 1-3" for most of the metro.


Way ahead of ya Hamel ↑


----------



## skorum03

BossPlow614;1752813 said:


> I was June of 91.


26th?....?


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;1752811 said:


> How do they keep the ice so good? What if the track got a soft spot?


Lots of water at night when it's cold. i saw something about it a while back on modern marvels or something.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1752811 said:


> How do they keep the ice so good? What if the track got a soft spot?


Refrigerated and I was thinking the same about soft spots but they may not get any. If they can have outdoor ice in la then this shouldnt be tough when its been around for 3-4 years I think they said


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1752816 said:


> Way ahead of ya Hamel ↑


I saw that and thought LWn would like a like to see it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

skorum03;1752808 said:


> June of '92?


You are right you might be the you youngest, I'm May '92


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1752815 said:


> they have spikes on the rest of the glove for when they start down the track.


I know, was just kinda funny because I was thinking about that earlier, when they get excited or something and forget they have them on


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

3-6?? Hmmmm.....

Little different than the .9" NWS has or the zero Accu has.

NAM has just as much snow over the whole metro as it does me.

If I'm 3-6, the rest of you better be ready.


----------



## CityGuy

Here is that cell phone story on the 5.

http://kstp.com/news/stories/s3318132.shtml


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1752819 said:


> Refrigerated and I was thinking the same about soft spots but they may not get any. If they can have outdoor ice in la then this shouldnt be tough when its been around for 3-4 years I think they said


There must be a built in coolant system. Some coils like the crazy ones they used in Los Angeles


----------



## BossPlow614

skorum03;1752817 said:


> 26th?....?


14th! ....


----------



## Polarismalibu

Seems like a lot of you spent your day inside watching the Olympics


----------



## BossPlow614

For those that watched Supercross last night and saw Chad Reed crash on the last lap, he announced on Instagram that he broke his scapula, collarbone, & T1 vertebrate & that he'll be in Dallas to race this weekend. The guy is an animal.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ah.... 3" total by Thursday....okay.


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1752828 said:


> For those that watched Supercross last night and saw Chad Reed crash on the last lap, he announced on Instagram that he broke his scapula, collarbone, & T1 vertebrate & that he'll be in Dallas to race this weekend. The guy is an animal.


I was surprised he was going to race. He is nuts!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1752827 said:


> Seems like a lot of you spent your day inside watching the Olympics


Its too damn cold to do much of anything. I didn't watch any. I don't really care for it. Just never have. Only time I think I watched it was to give a report for extra credit in school since I was behind.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1752833 said:


> Its too damn cold to do much of anything. I didn't watch any. I don't really care for it. Just never have. Only time I think I watched it was to give a report for extra credit in school since I was behind.


To cold? I thought it was nice out today


----------



## BossPlow614

Polarismalibu;1752832 said:


> I was surprised he was going to race. He is nuts!


Hes tough. I saw him fall out of the sky at Millville & get back on the bike to come back and finish 14th out of 40 riders and it was about 100 & humid that whole week. Gained a ton of respect from everyone after that.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1752834 said:


> To cold? I thought it was nice out today


Not down here. There's was a slight wind which made it feel colder. Out of the wind it wasn't bad. I have some trucks in need of some minor repair and its way to cold to that. For now anyway. Probably wait til it get 30 or so. Nothing that can't wait


----------



## skorum03

BossPlow614;1752826 said:


> 14th! ....


June is a good month



Polarismalibu;1752834 said:


> To cold? I thought it was nice out today


It was but the wind was brutal


----------



## Polarismalibu

skorum03;1752839 said:


> June is a good month
> 
> It was but the wind was brutal


I was on my sled so I had my gear on so the wind didn't bother me.

Trying to get as many miles on the new sled this year as I can!


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1752837 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZC4f9TCg4zw&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Hes tough. I saw him fall out of the sky at Millville & get back on the bike to come back and finish 14th out of 40 riders and it was about 100 & humid that whole week. Gained a ton of respect from everyone after that.


He has almost everyone's respect for sure!


----------



## BossPlow614

skorum03;1752839 said:


> June is a good month
> 
> It was but the wind was brutal


 I can't wait for my birthday this year, it's a Saturday, party bus!


----------



## BossPlow614

Polarismalibu;1752841 said:


> He has almost everyone's respect for sure!


For sure. Jeff Emig said last night that when he came out onto the track during opening ceremonies, he was by far the crowd favorite.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1752842 said:


> I can't wait for my birthday this year, it's a Saturday, party bus!


Let us know how much and what to bring


----------



## skorum03

BossPlow614;1752842 said:


> I can't wait for my birthday this year, it's a Saturday, party bus!


Might as well if its on a saturday


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1752831 said:


> Ah.... 3" total by Thursday....okay.


I was starting to wonder WTF was up...


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1752845 said:


> Let us know how much and what to bring


And where to meet


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1752849 said:


> I was starting to wonder WTF was up...


Her map has 3-6" line right across the NE metro.

Then looked at the time and it said Thurs. 6 pm.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1752852 said:


> Her map has 3-6" line right across the NE metro.
> 
> Then looked at the time and it said Thurs. 6 pm.


they don't know yet. It'll be different tomorrow.


----------



## BossPlow614

I'll be sure to let y'all know. The bars we'll be going to are closer to where you guys live than where the bus will be departing from. Heading to Toby Keith's then Pourhouse.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1752856 said:


> I'll be sure to let y'all know. The bars we'll be going to are closer to where you guys live than where the bus will be departing from. Heading to Toby Keith's then Pourhouse.


Thought you said Porterhouse, which would be a better choice than Pourhouse.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1752858 said:


> Thought you said Porterhouse, which would be a better choice than Pourhouse.


Well I've never been to Porterhouse but I'm sure it's great for dinner. However not so much if I want to drink a bunch at a club that's filled with hot chicks.


----------



## Deershack

LwnmwrMan22;1752687 said:


> That must mean I'm one of the elders at 41?
> 
> Speaking of FOG's, anyone heard from Deer shack lately? I'm assuming he just completely gave up on keeping up.


I'm still here. Just sitting here laughing at all you young guys thinking your so old. 70+ ( like me is the new young- well almost)


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Deershack;1752864 said:


> I'm still here


Good to know Deer.... Staying healthy?


----------



## Deershack

Not in bad shape----- for the shape I'm in. Wife just told me she's been worried because I've dropped from 245 to 180 in about 14 months. She was worried something was wrong. Rehab on the shoulder is working out pretty well. Left my skid down at the Scout camp for them to use for the winter. Haven't had too many salting calls this year. Still have that dump I bought when you thought you had a contract for a sand only site.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Deershack;1752867 said:


> Not in bad shape----- for the shape I'm in. Wife just told me she's been worried because I've dropped from 245 to 180 in about 14 months. She was worried something was wrong. Rehab on the shoulder is working out pretty well. Left my skid down at the Scout camp for them to use for the winter. Haven't had too many salting calls this year. Still have that dump I bought when you thought you had a contract for a sand only site.


Good to hear on the shoulder and the weight loss, as long as it's a healthy loss.

That dump you bought, what was it and are you looking to move it?

Got a couple buddies kicking tires on trucks.


----------



## Deershack

Decided awhile ago that 245 was too heavy, so I started eating one meal a day with a few snacks here and there. Seemed to work for me since my DOT exam was great. Truck I bought was an old City of Fairmont muni truck-low bed- with a working sander (Ford L800). Figured I would use it only for sand and since you were the only one who seemed to have an account that wanted sand only, I would'nt be putting many miles on it. Doubt it is something that anyone would want to use on a regular basis for a route.


----------



## BossPlow614

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marcus_Lemonis

Found something interesting about the star of the show The Profit for the guys that were interested in it, growing up in Miami, at 12 he started a mowing business to generate money for a candy business before heading to Marquette university for school.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Deershack;1752872 said:


> Decided awhile ago that 245 was too heavy, so I started eating one meal a day with a few snacks here and there. Seemed to work for me since my DOT exam was great. Truck I bought was an old City of Fairmont muni truck-low bed- with a working sander (Ford L800). Figured I would use it only for sand and since you were the only one who seemed to have an account that wanted sand only, I would'nt be putting many miles on it. Doubt it is something that anyone would want to use on a regular basis for a route.


Can you shoot me a pic of it sometime?


----------



## Deershack

Your asking me who has my G-daughter program my phone for me to send you a pic? I consider myself very tech savy if I push the button and the lights come on. If your really interested, give me a call and I'll meet you at the truck in N.St.Paul.


----------



## justinsp

Ok, Which one of you funny guys posted this hysterical lawn/landscape ad on Craigslist?

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/res/4283888603.html

we offer to cut your grass, we clean it snow in put salt sidewalks only, we pick up leads , we do so cheap call me when I look your house and I told you price depends how big is your house how mush is snowing how to clean and we give you a deal , am a small company and we do so cheap , we do commercial place everything EXTRA CUT ,SHRUBS PRUNNING INSECTICIDE , WEED KILLER ,GRASS SEED ,FERTILIZER ,LIME ,GUTTERS CLEANING ,SNOW PLOWING ,SPRING CLEANUP ,FALL CLEANUP ,GLINEN SPRINKLES GARDEN ,Anything you need let me know ,


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

justinsp;1752879 said:


> Ok, Which one of you funny guys posted this hysterical lawn/landscape ad on Craigslist?
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/res/4283888603.html
> 
> we offer to cut your grass, we clean it snow in put salt sidewalks only, we pick up leads , we do so cheap call me when I look your house and I told you price depends how big is your house how mush is snowing how to clean and we give you a deal , am a small company and we do so cheap , we do commercial place everything EXTRA CUT ,SHRUBS PRUNNING INSECTICIDE , WEED KILLER ,GRASS SEED ,FERTILIZER ,LIME ,GUTTERS CLEANING ,SNOW PLOWING ,SPRING CLEANUP ,FALL CLEANUP ,GLINEN SPRINKLES GARDEN ,Anything you need let me know ,


Guessing they aren't licensed by the MDA.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Headed home. Somewhere in the two miles from the job site and the gas station, the door of the tractor flew open and shattered.









**** me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Clear, calm, -14. 

05:18


----------



## SnowGuy73

Marler says snow tomorrow night into Wednesday, no mention of amounts.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Barlow says a narrow band of snow from about 00:00 - 04:00, minor accumulation if any.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Guy on 4 says about the same for timing but about a half inch to an inch or so.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

No Marler says an inch or two tomorrow night.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS has me at less than one inch for Tuesday night.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu says 0.2" for me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS hourly is at 0.8".


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1752885 said:


> Headed home. Somewhere in the two miles from the job site and the gas station, the door of the tractor flew open and shattered.
> 
> **** me.


And the beat goes on...


----------



## skorum03

Thanks for your addition to the post count SnowGuy


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1752885 said:


> Headed home. Somewhere in the two miles from the job site and the gas station, the door of the tractor flew open and shattered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **** me.


Did your gas flumes build up inside the cab and exploded? Or was the glass not rated for the toxic gas coming out of you?


----------



## Green Grass

-15 calm...


----------



## skorum03

-11

-25 wc 


When will it end?


----------



## skorum03

skorum03;1752934 said:


> -11
> 
> -25 wc
> 
> When will it end?


Its calm. Not feeling any wind chill


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1752885 said:


> Headed home. Somewhere in the two miles from the job site and the gas station, the door of the tractor flew open and shattered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **** me.


Dude... you just cant catch a break... nice tractor though!


----------



## cbservicesllc

skorum03;1752934 said:


> -11
> 
> -25 wc
> 
> When will it end?


Tuesday night with the front


----------



## skorum03

Only 433 behind the north. Well 432 now after this post. How many post lead should we get before we let them know that we are ahead of them?


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1752927 said:


> Thanks for your addition to the post count SnowGuy


Just trying to help the cause.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Door has been ordered. $536. Should be here Thursday.

Happened one other time.

I even check the doors before I leave to make sure they are tight.

Guess from now on I will have to lock the doors.

I did double back and find the door handle assembly. That just mounts into the glass.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

WTF? Barlow says small amounts on 45. No future map. If I get 1-3 the metro is sure to get more. Even accu has me at 2" I think

Edit: accu is at 2.4 Tuesday night and .2 Wednesday


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Strange part, both times the door opened have occurred within 1 mile of each other.

Last time I had driven about 15 miles before it occurred.

Both times about 1/2 mile either side of the bridge at Running Aces in Forest Lake.

Sure does spread the glass all over the road.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1752957 said:


> Door has been ordered. $536. Should be here Thursday.
> 
> Happened one other time.
> 
> I even check the doors before I leave to make sure they are tight.
> 
> Guess from now on I will have to lock the doors.
> 
> I did double back and find the door handle assembly. That just mounts into the glass.


That had been a deere it would have been 800-1000. The guy I bought my 1445 from had just replaced the door and if was close to 500 several years ago. Had he put a $15 air cylinder on that was shot would have saved him that hassle.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1752960 said:


> WTF? Barlow says small amounts on 45. No future map. If I get 1-3 the metro is sure to get more. Even accu has me at 2" I think
> 
> Edit: accu is at 2.4 Tuesday night and .2 Wednesday


Last night everyone was saying a few flurries, now 1-3".... Jesus!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu has really changed mine now, I was at 0.2 two hours agao now I'm at 2.42"!


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1752968 said:


> Accu has really changed mine now, I was at 0.2 two hours agao now I'm at 2.42"!


Same here......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1752963 said:


> That had been a deere it would have been 800-1000. The guy I bought my 1445 from had just replaced the door and if was close to 500 several years ago. Had he put a $15 air cylinder on that was shot would have saved him that hassle.


It is $1,000 from the dealer. This comes from someone in IA off of eBay.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1752965 said:


> Last night everyone was saying a few flurries, now 1-3".... Jesus!


Dalhs future thing last night had shown it just grazed me. Well what ever. Hope for another record breaking month if that's the case just as long as we get enough to go out not this 1/2-3/4 BS. I like money <---- movie quote


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1752969 said:


>


And what do ya know ending around 5


----------



## SnowGuy73

Barlow just did his 7 day and didn't mention tomorrows snow...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Marler still saying up to an inch.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1752982 said:


> And what do ya know ending around 5


Shocker!...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1752928 said:


> Did your gas flumes build up inside the cab and exploded? Or was the glass not rated for the toxic gas coming out of you?


Well, since I said it opened somewhere in the two miles from the jobsite to the gas station, I would have been driving the truck, with the tractor on the trailer.

That means I would have exited the tractor, at which point most of the gases you're talking about would have easily exited the tractor.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS still has me at .7 or .8", depending on which sites I check.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Accuweather shooting up probably has a lot to due with last nights GFS doubling the moisture. Kind of the lone wolf unless its the start of a trend. Should know soon. Everything has been steady at about an inch for a day and a half.

Edit: NAM's not buying in and I would bet the GFS will come back in line and so will accuweather.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I see the Meteo jumped up a bit, at 1.2" now.

I suppose the GFS being that high would have done it.

NWS forecast discussion said something about grabbing moisture, don't remember. Read it before I got my 2 hours of sleep.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1752998 said:


> Accuweather shooting up probably has a lot to due with last nights GFS doubling the moisture. Kind of the lone wolf unless its the start of a trend. Should know soon. Everything has been steady at about an inch for a day and a half.
> 
> Edit: NAM's not buying in and I would bet the GFS will come back in line and so will accuweather.


So right now about 1 inch tomorrow another Thursday and another Fri into sat? I'm still trying to understand that Iowa thing you put up


----------



## qualitycut

Olympics have re runs on again Wtf


----------



## unit28

Tmr
snow then frz drz on top

It's an occluded front
Means warm air adv 
on the wrap

Just guessing

At wrk can't look


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1753009 said:


> So right now about 1 inch tomorrow another Thursday and another Fri into sat? I'm still trying to understand that Iowa thing you put up


Yeah, you got it.

More like 1.5" Thursday, but you've got the gist.

It's like riding a wave. Lowest point to the highest point is the total height. Then you go back down the other side, then when you start up again, that's how tall the wave is.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1753005 said:


> I see the Meteo jumped up a bit, at 1.2" now.
> 
> I suppose the GFS being that high would have done it.
> 
> NWS forecast discussion said something about grabbing moisture, don't remember. Read it before I got my 2 hours of sleep.


That .07 looks likely
Acc depends on the LI/S NOW....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1752998 said:


> Accuweather shooting up probably has a lot to due with last nights GFS doubling the moisture. Kind of the lone wolf unless its the start of a trend. Should know soon. Everything has been steady at about an inch for a day and a half.
> 
> Edit: NAM's not buying in and I would bet the GFS will come back in line and so will accuweather.


Even the GFS is split somewhat, with a large patch of moisture going across N MN and then another developing south. Must be the moisture it's grabbing.

On a side note, what items did you tell quality to uncheck on the meteogram?

edit: on the NAM, the .172 or whatever number, is that the amount of moisture is supposed to be included? And the NAM has a 12 hour total which is split N MN / S MN like the GFS.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1753009 said:


> So right now about 1 inch tomorrow another Thursday and another Fri into sat? I'm still trying to understand that Iowa thing you put up


Each spike in the chart is its own storm. Each colored line represents a different model or run of a model. For each storm start at the bottom of the spike and count up to the peak. The second rectangle shows two runs of the gfs. Both show 1.5" and are almost identical. One looks higher than the other but that is because the first storm bumped one of the runs higher on the chart.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1753028 said:


> Even the GFS is split somewhat, with a large patch of moisture going across N MN and then another developing south. Must be the moisture it's grabbing.
> 
> On a side note, what items did you tell quality to uncheck on the meteogram?
> 
> edit: on the NAM, the .172 or whatever number, is that the amount of moisture is supposed to be included? And the NAM has a 12 hour total which is split N MN / S MN like the GFS.


For sure the compression and I think the other two as well


----------



## qualitycut

Ok thanks guys I think I got the basics figured out at least


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Strange.... on the meteogram.....

If I leave compaction in, it shows about 1.5" +/- for Thursday.

If I uncheck compaction, it jumps the totals for Thursday to 2.5"????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I guess obviously as the snow falls it will settle, but a 2.5" snowfall settling into a 1.5", at a 20:1 ratio?

I could see a 10:1, or something with the large wet flakes.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1753033 said:


> Strange.... on the meteogram.....
> 
> If I leave compaction in, it shows about 1.5" +/- for Thursday.
> 
> If I uncheck compaction, it jumps the totals for Thursday to 2.5"????


It will compact during the event as well. And thursday is a longer event so more compaction. I only take it out to make it easier to see the chart. I take the others others out as well to clear the clutter a bit. For me I don't need all that stuff, I just want to see the basics to get a general idea.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1753038 said:


> I guess obviously as the snow falls it will settle, but a 2.5" snowfall settling into a 1.5", at a 20:1 ratio?
> 
> I could see a 10:1, or something with the large wet flakes.


I'm not sure how the thing calculates compaction, if it takes into account the temps or anything or if its just some general % every hour.


----------



## qualitycut

I thought Saturday was supposed to be the biggest snow?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1753044 said:


> I thought Saturday was supposed to be the biggest snow?


It looked that way for about 12 hours. This is a good example why the news doesn't jump on these models. I personally like to see some consistent runs of more than two. By Friday it could be back on and bigger than ever.

Mess around with the ARCHIVE mode some time. You can go way back to some of the big storms of years past to see how things were shaping up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1753044 said:


> I thought Saturday was supposed to be the biggest snow?


Who knows...... Biggest problem trying to get out more than 3 days is there aren't enough models that are consistent.

I'm surprised SSS isn't talking up the blob for next Monday on the GFS.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I suppose I should call this guy on this mirror to fix on the one truck.

I wonder if I have an extra one laying around..... hmmmmmm.......


----------



## olsonbro

LwnmwrMan22;1752885 said:


> Headed home. Somewhere in the two miles from the job site and the gas station, the door of the tractor flew open and shattered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **** me.


Good to know I'm not the only one! We have Kubota 9960's, and we had the exact same thing happen to us this year. Only ours happened as the operator was heading out for a snow storm. It was so cold we couldn't ask him to continue his route.....
We also had one of the tractors sitting in the shop a few weeks ago. It had been inside for 2 days. I was the only one in the shop, and boom the windshield shattered! It was the weirdest thing,


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1753050 said:


> Who knows...... Biggest problem trying to get out more than 3 days is there aren't enough models that are consistent.
> 
> I'm surprised SSS isn't talking up the blob for next Monday on the GFS.


I don't report until I see a trend. Doesn't mean it can't change right after though. Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

I suppose if I watch the speed skating Ill regret it tonight when its on again. Stuck home with the sick people so not much else to do.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1753052 said:


> I suppose I should call this guy on this mirror to fix on the one truck.
> 
> I wonder if I have an extra one laying around..... hmmmmmm.......


Nope, extra mirror is a passenger mirror.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1753063 said:


> I suppose if I watch the speed skating Ill regret it tonight when its on again. Stuck home with the sick people so not much else to do.


There may be a re run of that but looks like some new things on as well, 10am to 2 pm looks like all new


----------



## SSS Inc.

Now hockey is on all of a sudden.


Now its not. They told me to turn the channel.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Spose I should get dressed, get a pallet of salt, call on this mirror, see if I can get a plow fixed.

One day I will sit at home all day with nothing to do.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1753070 said:


> Now hockey is on all of a sudden.
> 
> Now its not. They told me to turn the channel.


Was just a live look in speed skate medal is on


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1753070 said:


> Now hockey is on all of a sudden.
> 
> Now its not. They told me to turn the channel.


Who is they?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1753072 said:


> Spose I should get dressed, get a pallet of salt, call on this mirror, see if I can get a plow fixed.
> 
> One day I will sit at home all day with nothing to do.


Hey I wish I didn't have to sit home all day with nothing to do, its fun for a day or two but then gets old, would rather be out making money


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1753075 said:


> Who is they?


Canada vs. Finland Women.



qualitycut;1753078 said:


> Hey I wish I didn't have to sit home all day with nothing to do, its fun for a day or two but then gets old, would rather be out making money


At least the Olympics are on and you not out breaking stuff. :laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1752885 said:


> Headed home. Somewhere in the two miles from the job site and the gas station, the door of the tractor flew open and shattered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **** me.


Are you kidding me?

Can anything else go wrong for you?


----------



## qualitycut

Lwnmrr is the blower working again or just for some ballast?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1753080 said:


> Canada vs. Finland Women.
> 
> At least the Olympics are on and you not out breaking stuff. :laughing:


Yea and still laying in bed


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...extField2=-93.21815&site=all&unit=0&dd=0&bw=0

how is this 1-3? more like 1-2


----------



## SSS Inc.

Now I'm thinking. Just checked tonights broadcast and this speed skating will be on. Going to hockey instead.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I just ran my cursor over some little file picture for the thread and it said I have 4,149 posts in this thread. Whoops. :laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1753089 said:


> http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...extField2=-93.21815&site=all&unit=0&dd=0&bw=0
> 
> how is this 1-3? more like 1-2


Because it is between 1-3? That's to small of room for error


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone on here use square for credit cards?


----------



## qualitycut

Broken nail !!!!!!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1753101 said:


> Because it is between 1-3? That's to small of room for error


why don't they say a dusting to a foot then?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1753105 said:


> why don't they say a dusting to a foot then?


They are usually 1-3, 2-4 , 4-6. Why I have no idea just what I usually see.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1753105 said:


> why don't they say a dusting to a foot then?


I think you're being unreasonable here. It looks like two they say 1-3. Looks like 3 they say 2-4.


----------



## skorum03

From KSTP: "Warmer weather begins on Tuesday as afternoon highs reach the teens (above zero!).
A little light snow Tuesday night will announce the arrival of temps in the 20s with a shot a 30 on Wednesday. Twenties will hang with us right into the upcoming weekend. Enjoy!"


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1753110 said:


> I think you're being unreasonable here. It looks like two they say 1-3. Looks like 3 they say 2-4.


not a bit. be nice if was closer


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;1753103 said:


> Anyone on here use square for credit cards?


I have one but do not use it. My GF uses one at work. She is a hair stylist. I ave paid people with them before. They have cheap fees and easy to use.


----------



## skorum03

Where are you guys seeing 1-3?

Here's what NWS has for me:
*Tuesday Night* Snow likely, mainly after 1am. Mostly cloudy, with a temperature rising to around 16 by 4am. South wind 5 to 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow accumulation of less than one inch possible.
*Wednesday* Snow likely before 7am. Partly sunny, with a high near 24. West wind around 5 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1753114 said:


> I have one but do not use it. My GF uses one at work. She is a hair stylist. I ave paid people with them before. They have cheap fees and easy to use.


Yea I just signed up for it I rarely get asked for credit cards but if I'm only paying when it gets used worth it I think.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;1753116 said:


> Where are you guys seeing 1-3?
> 
> Here's what NWS has for me:
> *Tuesday Night* Snow likely, mainly after 1am. Mostly cloudy, with a temperature rising to around 16 by 4am. South wind 5 to 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow accumulation of less than one inch possible.
> *Wednesday* Snow likely before 7am. Partly sunny, with a high near 24. West wind around 5 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible.


I posted a pic and snow did too I believe from accu


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1753116 said:


> Where are you guys seeing 1-3?
> 
> Here's what NWS has for me:
> *Tuesday Night* Snow likely, mainly after 1am. Mostly cloudy, with a temperature rising to around 16 by 4am. South wind 5 to 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow accumulation of less than one inch possible.
> *Wednesday* Snow likely before 7am. Partly sunny, with a high near 24. West wind around 5 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible.


The less than one and less than half could add up to more than 1


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1753120 said:


> The less than one and less than half could add up to more than 1


Would that be in the 1-3" range??:waving:


----------



## qualitycut

This is for Hudson


----------



## cbservicesllc

skorum03;1753116 said:


> Where are you guys seeing 1-3?
> 
> Here's what NWS has for me:
> *Tuesday Night* Snow likely, mainly after 1am. Mostly cloudy, with a temperature rising to around 16 by 4am. South wind 5 to 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow accumulation of less than one inch possible.
> *Wednesday* Snow likely before 7am. Partly sunny, with a high near 24. West wind around 5 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible.


Accuweather... they all the sudden decided to grab onto the one run that shows 2.5 inches or so... first time in a few storms they've actually made a move...


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1753122 said:


> Would that be in the 1-3" range??:waving:


I think so but closer to 1-2 or maybe 1-8


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;1753118 said:


> I posted a pic and snow did too I believe from accu


I saw that actually. I'm dumb


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1753128 said:


> I think so but closer to 1-2 or maybe 1-8


.9"- 1.1"

That would be great if it was that accurate.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Entertaining hockey game here actually. I guess I should route for Finland????


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1753124 said:


> This is for Hudson


Thanks Quality haha


----------



## qualitycut

You all see that 4g and almost full servicek Sprint baby!


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1753133 said:


> .9"- 1.1"
> 
> That would be great if it was that accurate.


We can only imagine


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1753124 said:


> This is for Hudson


That's makes no sense according to the future maps since the heavier amount looked like it would get Hudson and all the way north towards Canada. Heavier the more north you went. Now this info really doesn't make sense


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1753139 said:


> Thanks Quality haha


Same as what I have.


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;1753144 said:


> That's makes no sense according to the future maps since the heavier amount looked like it would get Hudson and all the way north towards Canada. Heavier the more north you went. Now this info really doesn't make sense


I like to just watch the radar once it starts snowing and then go from there.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1753144 said:


> That's makes no sense according to the future maps since the heavier amount looked like it would get Hudson and all the way north towards Canada. Heavier the more north you went. Now this info really doesn't make sense


Does it ever?


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1753142 said:


> You all see that 4g and almost full servicek Sprint baby!


Good for you! Now if they can just work on the last 4 towers in my city that havent been touched i'd be happy!


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1753142 said:


> You all see that 4g and almost full servicek Sprint baby!


My dad wanted to get on virgin mobile for some reason which runs on sprint. I told him steer clear because of all the horror stories. Its getting better for real this time now 'eh?


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1753154 said:


> Good for you! Now if they can just work on the last 4 towers in my city that havent been touched i'd be happy!


I know it just got better about 2-3 weeks ago, I took their 300 they offered vs the free termination since it improved, I use way to much data to not have unlimited.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1753158 said:


> My dad wanted to get on virgin mobile for some reason which runs on sprint. I told him steer clear because of all the horror stories. Its getting better for real this time now 'eh?


Yup couldn't make a call from my house now its almost always full or close.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1753144 said:


> That's makes no sense according to the future maps since the heavier amount looked like it would get Hudson and all the way north towards Canada. Heavier the more north you went. Now this info really doesn't make sense


Who's future maps?

This is total precip from this mornings NAM thru Wed noon.


----------



## andersman02

Atleast with this free time I'm getting around to our websight


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1753151 said:


> Does it ever?


This time its just way off. Accu even shows a fair amount of snow. But with lesser amounts north farther has me baffled


----------



## SSS Inc.

Here is the new GFS. Green is .10" precip or more.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1753163 said:


> This time its just way off. Accu even shows a fair amount of snow. But with lesser amounts north farther has me baffled


They all use a different model or pattern, that's why each site and station are different


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1753161 said:


> Who's future maps?
> 
> This is total precip from this mornings NAM thru Wed noon.


4,5&11. That one makes more sense with what we are seeing for all these goofy amounts. On 5 last night they had shown one that looked like lwnmr and north would get a lot. Now everything seems flip flopped


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1753164 said:


> Here is the new GFS. Green is .10" precip or more.


At what ratio? 10-1 ish? Going to be kinda warm tomorrow


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1753165 said:


> They all use a different model or pattern, that's why each site and station are different


Normally accu is something like .35 inches and we get 4 and everyone else is saying 3-5. Now everyone is on the same page and totally opposite of last night, which is not normal. I guess we'll get nothing or just hammered


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1753169 said:


> At what ratio? 10-1 ish? Going to be kinda warm tomorrow


I was thinking 15:1 maybe a bit more. It should be in the mid teens when its snowing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

For post #7,000



qualitycut;1753085 said:


> Lwnmrr is the blower working again or just for some ballast?


Right now, dead weight until I get a new door. Before that, I was using it as ballast for the large chunks of frozen snow I was moving.



SSS Inc.;1753093 said:


> Now I'm thinking. Just checked tonights broadcast and this speed skating will be on. Going to hockey instead.


See, you're smarter than you think you are!



SSS Inc.;1753100 said:


> I just ran my cursor over some little file picture for the thread and it said I have 4,149 posts in this thread. Whoops. :laughing:


Yeah, and you've also only been here since 2010. Who's the one that needs a life??



qualitycut;1753103 said:


> Anyone on here use square for credit cards?


My buddy uses it for irrigation blowouts, likes it.



qualitycut;1753104 said:


> Broken nail !!!!!!!!


Awwww.... need a new manicure now?



skorum03;1753116 said:


> Where are you guys seeing 1-3?
> 
> Here's what NWS has for me:
> *Tuesday Night* Snow likely, mainly after 1am. Mostly cloudy, with a temperature rising to around 16 by 4am. South wind 5 to 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow accumulation of less than one inch possible.
> *Wednesday* Snow likely before 7am. Partly sunny, with a high near 24. West wind around 5 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible.


Accuweather, which you have already found out.



qualitycut;1753120 said:


> The less than one and less than half could add up to more than 1


Wow, that's some serious math skills there.



skorum03;1753139 said:


> Thanks Quality haha


He's a superstar you know!



skorum03;1753149 said:


> I like to just watch the radar once it starts snowing and then go from there.


Same.



SSS Inc.;1753161 said:


> Who's future maps?
> 
> This is total precip from this mornings NAM thru Wed noon.


You going with a 1.5" snowfall then? 15:1 ratio?



SSS Inc.;1753164 said:


> Here is the new GFS. Green is .10" precip or more.


You going with a 1.5" snowfall then? 15:1 ratio?



jimslawnsnow;1753166 said:


> 4,5&11. That one makes more sense with what we are seeing for all these goofy amounts. On 5 last night they had shown one that looked like lwnmr and north would get a lot. Now everything seems flip flopped


That's what I said about the GFS and NAM this morning. There was moisture up north, then it somewhat split around the cities, then southern MN seemed to grab moisture from farther south. NWS mentions it too I think.



qualitycut;1753169 said:


> At what ratio? 10-1 ish? Going to be kinda warm tomorrow


SSS is going with 40:1.


----------



## qualitycut

About that time of day again, the hardest discision of the day, what to eat


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1753180 said:


> For post #7,000
> 
> Right now, dead weight until I get a new door. Before that, I was using it as ballast for the large chunks of frozen snow I was moving.
> 
> See, you're smarter than you think you are!
> 
> I know, Right?
> 
> Yeah, and you've also only been here since 2010. Who's the one that needs a life??
> 
> For the record there were only 50 pages in this thread when I started. Hamel has like 3000 posts in here this last month.
> 
> My buddy uses it for irrigation blowouts, likes it.
> 
> Awwww.... need a new manicure now?
> 
> Accuweather, which you have already found out.
> 
> Wow, that's some serious math skills there.
> 
> He's a superstar you know!
> 
> Same.
> 
> You going with a 1.5" snowfall then? 15:1 ratio?
> Yep
> 
> You going with a 1.5" snowfall then? 15:1 ratio?
> Yep
> 
> That's what I said about the GFS and NAM this morning. There was moisture up north, then it somewhat split around the cities, then southern MN seemed to grab moisture from farther south. NWS mentions it too I think.
> 
> SSS is going with 40:1.


I wish.

............


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1753190 said:


> I wish.
> 
> ............


No you don't


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1753193 said:


> No you don't


Yes I do. .....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Replacement guy on 5 just showed 0.9" ending around 04:00 Wednesday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1753195 said:


> Yes I do. .....


Yes he does....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1753208 said:


> Replacement guy on 5 just showed 0.9" ending around 04:00 Wednesday.


NWS has taken snow out for Wednesday for me. Saying snow for Tuesday night mainly before midnight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1753211 said:


> NWS has taken snow out for Wednesday for me. Saying snow for Tuesday night mainly before midnight.


Haha.

Same here now.... And less than one inch on Tuesday, down from 1-3" earlier.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1753209 said:


> Yes he does....


Told you Quality.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1753190 said:


> I wish.
> 
> ............


Ahhh 2000. :waving:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Nws on facebook posted 1-2". About an hour ago.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1753154 said:


> Good for you! Now if they can just work on the last 4 towers in my city that havent been touched i'd be happy!


OR anywhere else in the state.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1753219 said:


> Nws on facebook posted 1-2". About an hour ago.


Because they read on here. They put 1-2 because I made a stink about it


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1753220 said:


> OR anywhere else in the state.


Shouldnt you be out scraping the blacktop or something? Or is this one of 8 daily breaks?xysport


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1753211 said:


> NWS has taken snow out for Wednesday for me. Saying snow for Tuesday night mainly before midnight.


Mine says after midnight. Totals are still the same


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

On my way to NSI. Who wants which side of the fencefor bagged salt or not??


----------



## BossPlow614

Well we haven't had snow in almost two weeks, so they're probably out  :laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1753230 said:


> On my way to NSI. Who wants which side of the fencefor bagged salt or not??


Didnt you call first?


----------



## skorum03

BossPlow614;1753231 said:


> Well we haven't had snow in almost two weeks, so they're probably out  :laughing:


It has been weird not having to worry about a 1-2" storm for quite a while now.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Weather channel doesn't mention any totals for tomorrow night


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1753226 said:


> Shouldnt you be out scraping the blacktop or something? Or is this one of 8 daily breaks?xysport


Lunch time buddy.

For the record we are eating in the truck.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1753240 said:


> Lunch time buddy.
> 
> For the record we are eating in the truck.


I have hit the remote start 4 times now trying to decide what to go eat. What are you guys doing in the trucks, plowing the clear roads?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

So the future map on 5 was totally different from 1115 to 1145 weather. But totals still show the same


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1753245 said:


> So the future map on 5 was totally different from 1115 to 1145 weather. But totals still show the same


I missed it, what's it look like now?


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1753242 said:


> I have hit the remote start 4 times now trying to decide what to go eat. What are you guys doing in the trucks, plowing the clear roads?


Winging back


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1753242 said:


> I have hit the remote start 4 times now trying to decide what to go eat. What are you guys doing in the trucks, plowing the clear roads?


My county plow has gone by 4 times. Twice both ways. Now when it snows more than 3" I don't see them for 2 days. What's up with that? Oh yeah. County workers


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1753240 said:


> Lunch time buddy.
> 
> For the record we are eating in the truck.


How many guys does it take to drive a truck in Plymouth???:waving:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1753248 said:


> Winging back


Mine don't have the wings on. Just running the belly blades making sparks on clear tar


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1753247 said:


> I missed it, what's it look like now?


First one showed snow from midnight to 6am at latest. Then the later showed it totally out of the state by 4 am. He did mention models are conflicting each other. Showed .9 for metro and 2.1 for me and 2.3 for bano


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1753103 said:


> Anyone on here use square for credit cards?


I have the intuit go payment. Works great


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Oh and the second one didn't have as much moisture with it. Wasn't nearly as day and didn't go all the way to Worthington like the first one. I won't be surprised if end up with 3/4 and you get 1/4. Or we get 6" and you get 4"


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1753251 said:


> How many guys does it take to drive a truck in Plymouth???:waving:


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## BossPlow614

skorum03;1753233 said:


> It has been weird not having to worry about a 1-2" storm for quite a while now.


Yeah it has but it was kinda nice also. The whole winter has been like that though!


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1753255 said:


> I have the intuit go payment. Works great


I looked at that but not sure I want to pay the 13 a month fee when I am not using it, the square is 1.00% more per swipe but I will charge the customer for it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I use square.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1753258 said:


> Oh and the second one didn't have as much moisture with it. Wasn't nearly as day and didn't go all the way to Worthington like the first one. I won't be surprised if end up with 3/4 and you get 1/4. Or we get 6" and you get 4"


It will change a few more times by this time tomorrow too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1753232 said:


> Didnt you call first?


More worried about Chipotle. NSI is secondary.


----------



## SSS Inc.

303 ussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflag


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1753251 said:


> How many guys does it take to drive a truck in Plymouth???:waving:


2 per run. 1 to wing 1 to clean/run blocker.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1753278 said:


> 303 ussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflag


posts to go?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1753279 said:


> 2 per run. 1 to wing 1 to clean/run blocker.


So not in the same truck though? I thought you had a passenger. Sounds like a lunch buddy was all.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1753280 said:


> posts to go?


Yep.ussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflag


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1753281 said:


> So not in the same truck though? I thought you had a passenger. Sounds like a lunch buddy was all.


thats it. Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1753283 said:


> thats it. Thumbs Up


That sounds more like it. I was hoping you guys weren't running two men per truck.


----------



## qualitycut

I always thought they just left the equipment on the side of the road and then get picked up for lunch lol. You always see mowers and tractors right in the ditch when its lunch time


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1753265 said:


> I looked at that but not sure I want to pay the 13 a month fee when I am not using it, the square is 1.00% more per swipe but I will charge the customer for it.


I don't pay a monthly fee? I think it's like 2% per transaction most of the time I'll tell a customer that there's that Fee there if they're going to pay with a card


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1753288 said:


> I don't pay a monthly fee? I think it's like 2% per transaction most of the time I'll tell a customer that there's that Fee there if they're going to pay with a card


Hmm the site said 12.95 a month and 2.5%


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1753289 said:


> Hmm the site said 12.95 a month and 2.5%


No monthly here and 1.75% of the total per transaction.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I get a text. Danny I run blowers on tractors and snow pups. He's looking for work


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Its a guy I had to let go after the last snow


----------



## BossPlow614

Square is 2.75% per swipe and 2.75% + $.15 per transaction for manually entered cards.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1753291 said:


> No monthly here and 1.75% of the total per transaction.


Square is now at 2.75 so you have must of got it a while ago and got locked in.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1753297 said:


> Square is 2.75% per swipe and 3.5% + $.15 per transaction for manually entered cards.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Channel 4 said an inch maybe a bit less for the metro


----------



## qualitycut

Great britian has some good looking curlers


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1753301 said:


> Fixed it for you.


Interesting, they've changed it recently.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1753302 said:


> Channel 4 said an inch maybe a bit less for the metro


Keep it at .6". That would be nice.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1753299 said:


> Square is now at 2.75 so you have must of got it a while ago and got locked in.


Yup, I've had for a little while, might have to double check my account here now thou.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1753311 said:


> Keep it at .6". That would be nice.


Why .6 not 6"?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1753255 said:


> I have the intuit go payment. Works great


Same here... and intuit payment network when I send invoices


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1753315 said:


> Why .6 not 6"?


If you can't figure it out by now... Especially since I just bought a $550 piece of glass.....................................................


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1753265 said:


> I looked at that but not sure I want to pay the 13 a month fee when I am not using it, the square is 1.00% more per swipe but I will charge the customer for it.


Careful, you cant charge extra for credit cards, but you can offer a discount for cash or credit... I read that in statute or something


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1753317 said:


> If you can't figure it out by now... Especially since I just bought a $550 piece of glass.....................................................


It would keep things interesting


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1753318 said:


> Careful, you cant charge extra for credit cards, but you can offer a discount for cash or credit... I read that in statute or something


Yea thats true, all you would have to say is the price I gave you was discounted for cash or check. I dont think us guys need to worry about it.


----------



## qualitycut

Crap Valentines day is Friday, I better figure out a gift to get.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

does anybody have an upgrade at Verizon that they want to sell?


----------



## Green Grass

Quality Chipolte was great for lunch!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1753323 said:


> Yea thats true, all you would have to say is the price I gave you was discounted for cash or check. I dont think us guys need to worry about it.


Are you guys sure? It seems like every auction I go to charges a fee for using a credit card. Maybe there are some exceptions like auctions.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hurry up boys!!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1753327 said:


> does anybody have an upgrade at Verizon that they want to sell?


Did you break it?


----------



## ryde307

Should already have some coming.


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;1753331 said:



> Are you guys sure? It seems like every auction I go to charges a fee for using a credit card. Maybe there are some exceptions like auctions.


This is true. Alot word it as a cash discount. I do believe there is a way to word the credit card upcharge as a handling fee or something along those lines and you would be ok.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1753331 said:


> Are you guys sure? It seems like every auction I go to charges a fee for using a credit card. Maybe there are some exceptions like auctions.


That probably different because its not a set price really and they have no idea what its going to sell for, and again there is no one really monitiring this.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1753339 said:


> Did you break it?


No, my wife is using a RAZR Maxx that is getting quite glitchy.

Thought I would get her an S4 for Valentine's Day, and before I get one off of CL, figured I would ask here.

I can't upgrade at Verizon or else I lose my unlimited data.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

No green bags. Make sure you call. Got the feeling they are using the salt of their own customers. 

I THINK they said they are opening to the public tomorrow.


----------



## BossPlow614

ryde307;1753341 said:


> This is true. Alot word it as a cash discount. I do believe there is a way to word the credit card upcharge as a handling fee or something along those lines and you would be ok.


Would "Credit Handling Fee" work I wonder? I may do something like that instead of stating "cash discount".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1753344 said:


> That probably different because its not a set price really and they have no idea what its going to sell for, and again there is no one really monitiring this.


I would say you're going to run into a situation if you run into the wrong customer.


----------



## IDST

qualitycut;1753307 said:


> Great britian has some good looking curlers


I just going to comment on that. Sweden on the other hand not do much


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1753350 said:


> I would say you're going to run into a situation if you run into the wrong customer.


Tell them ahead of time. Everyone asks if I rake credit before the tell me what they are needing anyway.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dahl just said inch or two, going into the morning commute. Enjoy.


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## olsonbro

cbservicesllc;1753318 said:


> Careful, you cant charge extra for credit cards, but you can offer a discount for cash or credit... I read that in statute or something


I know you can't charge extra for running credit cards, but I thought it was ok to have a "convenience charge" when running a card?
Is that true? We do accept cards, but have never charged extra for it.


----------



## qualitycut

Found a new hot spot, Michaels


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1753383 said:


> Found a new hot spot, Michaels


Maybe, but we will have to refer to you as Johnny Weir.


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1752807 said:


> I did it a little bit ago wasnt plowed all year, I pushed some snow in your pile


I saw that. :realmad:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sooooo... NWS has 60% chance for less than an inch for me tomorrow night "mainly before midnight" but the hourly shows .3" from 6 pm to midnight, then .6" from midnight to 6 am.


----------



## SnowGuy73

That's gotta hurt!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Accu has backed down to 1.5".

Accu also has 40's all next week starting Tuesday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1753400 said:


> Sooooo... NWS has 60% chance for less than an inch for me tomorrow night "mainly before midnight" but the hourly shows .3" from 6 pm to midnight, then .6" from midnight to 6 am.


The hourly has been that way for me since I got up this morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1753405 said:


> Accu has backed down to 1.5".
> 
> Accu also has 40's all next week starting Tuesday.


I'm down to 1.46".


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1753405 said:


> Accu has backed down to 1.5".
> 
> Accu also has 40's all next week starting Tuesday.


Didn't I post that a couple days ago?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1753407 said:


> I'm down to 1.46".


Me too. NWS is still the same though.....yet


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1753324 said:


> Crap Valentines day is Friday, I better figure out a gift to get.


You haven't been reminded 3000 times yet?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I'm guessing there will be 12 more changes before tomorrow night


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1753393 said:


> I saw that. :realmad:


LOL I only pushed a little most I pushed towards the fence, I didnt want to take up all the space between them as I was trying to be nice to whoever plowed there. Didnt look like there was alot of room there.


----------



## qualitycut

Geez there are a bunch of good looking curlers.


----------



## CityGuy

245 to go to a tie


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1753415 said:


> I'm guessing there will be 12 more changes before tomorrow night


Only 12?

Haha.


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1753416 said:


> LOL I only pushed a little most I pushed towards the fence, I didnt want to take up all the space between them as I was trying to be nice to whoever plowed there. Didnt look like there was alot of room there.


Yeah, there isn't a ton of room. I still have some room at the back of the lot next to the garage though. I actually shovel the front sidewalk on that one and the damn thing gets all drifted in. The last snowfall I was shoveling damn near 3' drifts. Pissed me off since I hate shoveling.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1753436 said:


> Yeah, there isn't a ton of room. I still have some room at the back of the lot next to the garage though. I actually shovel the front sidewalk on that one and the damn thing gets all drifted in. The last snowfall I was shoveling damn near 3' drifts. Pissed me off since I hate shoveling.


Yea I bet, that one next to yours is out of my area so if they want it done on a regular basis once they are done with the construction I will let ya know, I do all thier other plowing and work.


----------



## OC&D

I turned on curling because of all the talk of hotties. Apparently the hotties don't apply to the US and Swiss teams quite as much.


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1753441 said:


> Yea I bet, that one next to yours is out of my area so if they want it done on a regular basis once they are done with the construction I will let ya know, I do all thier other plowing and work.


I plow that one and 6 other places on the south side of 36 just west of Mcknight.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1753442 said:


> I turned on curling because of all the talk of hotties. Apparently the hotties don't apply to the US and Swiss teams quite as much.


The swiss have one cutie, they all got yoga pants on


----------



## OC&D

I take it back, one of the Swiss girls is pretty decent, and maybe one of the US girls.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

jimslawnsnow;1753412 said:


> Me too. NWS is still the same though.....yet


So now NWS is down to 1-2


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1753454 said:


> So now NWS is down to 1-2


Im at less than 1 and less than half


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1753457 said:


> Im at less than 1 and less than half


Less than half when?


----------



## qualitycut

Tuesday Night Snow likely, mainly after 1am. Mostly cloudy, with a temperature rising to around 17 by 5am. South wind 5 to 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of less than one inch possible.

Wednesday Snow likely before 7am. Partly sunny, with a high near 24. Southwest wind around 5 mph becoming northwest in the afternoon. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1753465 said:


> Tuesday Night Snow likely, mainly after 1am. Mostly cloudy, with a temperature rising to around 17 by 5am. South wind 5 to 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of less than one inch possible.
> 
> Wednesday Snow likely before 7am. Partly sunny, with a high near 24. Southwest wind around 5 mph becoming northwest in the afternoon. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible


Mine doesn't mention snow on wednesday


----------



## jimslawnsnow




----------



## jimslawnsnow

jimslawnsnow;1753471 said:


>


I guess it does mention snow but no totals


----------



## Camden

Just got word that my case of Banana Bread will be here around 4:30


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1753489 said:


> Just got word that my case of Banana Bread will be here around 4:30


Drink up.


----------



## ryde307

For snowmobile guys. I got to do this on Sat. Hoping parts come tomorrow and I can put it all back together.


----------



## Camden

Hamelfire;1753490 said:


> Drink up.


If you say so! LOL


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1753465 said:


> Tuesday Night Snow likely, mainly after 1am. Mostly cloudy, with a temperature rising to around 17 by 5am. South wind 5 to 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of less than one inch possible.
> 
> Wednesday Snow likely before 7am. Partly sunny, with a high near 24. Southwest wind around 5 mph becoming northwest in the afternoon. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible


I have nothing for Wednesday and less than one for Tuesday night.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1753499 said:


> I have nothing for Wednesday and less than one for Tuesday night.


Ill take a half inch snowfall, nice little salt run!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1753499 said:


> I have nothing for Wednesday and less than one for Tuesday night.


Mine changed to that as well


----------



## OC&D

Camden;1753489 said:


> Just got word that my case of Banana Bread will be here around 4:30


Maybe the stuff is awesome, but it sounds awful.

That said, I've been drinking carrot juice, so what do I know?


----------



## CityGuy

Forcast seems to be all over the place now. Up, down.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1753506 said:


> Forcast seems to be all over the place now. Up, down.


seems like it normally is. this one was just really odd


----------



## jimslawnsnow

any one know if radde is have their annual lawn and snow auction? I know someone else took over


----------



## unit28

and the LI/S falls on it's face {for now}

AT THE START OF THE PERIOD LIGHT PRECIP IS EXPECTED TO BE ONGOING
ACROSS THE DAKOTAS AND NORTHERN MN. TWO DISTINCT SHORTWAVES
EMBEDDED IN SPLIT FLOW WILL MOVE ACROSS THE REGION...WITH A BROAD
AREA OF ISENTROPIC LIFT SPREADING OUT AHEAD. FORECAST SOUNDINGS
SHOWER A WARMER THAN IDEAL PROFILE FOR HIGH SNOW RATIOS...WITH THE
DENDRITIC GROWTH ZONE CONFINED TO THE 700-600MB LAYER. MODEL
GENERATED QPF IS FORECAST TO BE AROUND 0.10 TO 0.15 INCHES...SO
EXPECT TO SEE AROUND AN INCH OR TWO OF SNOW STARTING LATE TUESDAY
NIGHT AND ENDING WEDNESDAY MORNING...

*WITH THE HIGHEST TOTALS ACROSS

THE SOUTHEASTERN CWA.*

This is what an occluded front wave does when it crashes the ridge eh?


----------



## Polarismalibu

ryde307;1753495 said:


> For snowmobile guys. I got to do this on Sat. Hoping parts come tomorrow and I can put it all back together.


Did you blow it up? Looks like a fairly new sled


----------



## SSS Inc.

Can't decide whether to watch hockey or curling. Hockey is up 3-0 already. Might have to switch to curling.


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;1753512 said:


> any one know if radde is have their annual lawn and snow auction? I know someone else took over


March18th. Lundeen auctions took over.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1753524 said:


> Can't decide whether to watch hockey or curling. Hockey is up 3-0 already. Might have to switch to curling.


Spoiler alert the game is a re run and it doesnt get any better, ever time i log into yahoo I see all the darn results.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1753524 said:


> Can't decide whether to watch hockey or curling. Hockey is up 3-0 already. Might have to switch to curling.


What channel is curling on.


----------



## unit28

looking at 40's by the 21st?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1753531 said:


> What channel is curling on.


MSNBC Men vs. Norway. Haven't seen that one. Pretty sure this morning they gave away the score to this hockey game unless I missed a third game.

There must be tons going on over there, I can't believe they have to replay everything.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1753534 said:


> MSNBC Men vs. Norway. Haven't seen that one. Pretty sure this morning they gave away the score to this hockey game unless I missed a third game.
> 
> There must be tons going on over there, I can't believe they have to replay everything.


There is news on msnbc


----------



## SSS Inc.

I can't get enough of this "oldest trick in the book" commercial. Makes me laugh every time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Look at that Monday forecast..... RAIN snow sleet high of 36. ABOUT TIME!!!


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1753541 said:


> Look at that Monday forecast..... RAIN snow sleet high of 36. ABOUT TIME!!!


I didn't think I'd expect anyone to be excited for sleet but I'll take it! MUCH better than -20.



TKLAWN;1753529 said:


> March18th. Lundeen auctions took over.


I'm glad their still doing it, same location too. Hopefully it's not below zero this year like it was last year.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;1753529 said:


> March18th. Lundeen auctions took over.


Thanks. I'll mark it on my calendar. I was set to go a few years ago I was set to go but bought a navigator in Nebraska. Last year I bought a bunch of new stuff. I heard bedazzeled got a good deal on a SCAG 36


----------



## jimslawnsnow

BossPlow614;1753546 said:


> I didn't think I'd expect anyone to be excited for sleet but I'll take it! MUCH better than -20.
> 
> I'm glad their still doing it, same location too. Hopefully it's not below zero this year like it was last year.


That's when you get the best deals


----------



## BossPlow614

jimslawnsnow;1753549 said:


> Thanks. I'll mark it on my calendar. I was set to go a few years ago I was set to go but bought a navigator in Nebraska. Last year I bought a bunch of new stuff. I heard bedazzeled got a good deal on a SCAG 36





jimslawnsnow;1753551 said:


> That's when you get the best deals


Indeed I did. Hoping to do the same this year but with an Exmark Hydro 36".


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1753530 said:


> Spoiler alert the game is a re run and it doesnt get any better, ever time i log into yahoo I see all the darn results.


I dunno about that..... it's 5-0 at this point!

EDTA: And it's only half way through the game!

EDTA: Now 6-0. Holy crap. I feel a little bad for the Swiss gals right now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm taking SSS's words to heart tonight. Using the skid.

Well that, and it'd be pretty chilly with no door on the tractor.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

BossPlow614;1753552 said:


> Indeed I did. Hoping to do the same this year but with an Exmark Hydro 36".


Not if I'm there. I need one. Sick of the 21 in back yards and the hell if I'm gonna spend 2k on a 30


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1753557 said:


> I'm taking SSS's words to heart tonight. Using the skid.
> 
> Well that, and it'd be pretty chilly with no door on the tractor.


At least you'd stay awake being cold.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1753556 said:


> I dunno about that..... it's 5-0 at this point!
> 
> EDTA: And it's only half way through the game!


Yea when I say better I mean a close fun game to watch.


----------



## mnlefty

SSS Inc.;1753538 said:


> I can't get enough of this "oldest trick in the book" commercial. Makes me laugh every time.


HAHA.. madeth thou look. Thus endeth the trick.


----------



## BossPlow614

jimslawnsnow;1753559 said:


> Not if I'm there. I need one. Sick of the 21 in back yards and the hell if I'm gonna spend 2k on a 30


I have one gated backyard that a 21" barley fits through and it SUCKS to have to take the time to use it. Glad I have the 36" to say the least but a lot of the new developments have steep hills going to the backyard so the hydro will make it easier. Buy my Scag! That's if I can find a hydro.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Trying to explain curling to kids is tough. 8 year old gets it, 4 year old thinks if you smash the other guys rock you score.


----------



## banonea

BossPlow614;1753567 said:


> I have one gated backyard that a 21" barley fits through and it SUCKS to have to take the time to use it. Glad I have the 36" to say the least but a lot of the new developments have steep hills going to the backyard so the hydro will make it easier. Buy my Scag! That's if I can find a hydro.


water is the auction at


----------



## jimslawnsnow

BossPlow614;1753567 said:


> I have one gated backyard that a 21" barley fits through and it SUCKS to have to take the time to use it. Glad I have the 36" to say the least but a lot of the new developments have steep hills going to the backyard so the hydro will make it easier. Buy my Scag! That's if I can find a hydro.


You want to much for it.

I have a fall clean up that had to use a 21 on as it was a 23" gate. Mulch and bagged a 2ft by 100' pile every fall. I talked to the neighbor and went through their side with my 48" navigator in a 46" gate. I swear this guy made these gates off the norm just to mess with me


----------



## BossPlow614

jimslawnsnow;1753583 said:


> You want to much for it.
> 
> I have a fall clean up that had to use a 21 on as it was a 23" gate. Mulch and bagged a 2ft by 100' pile every fall. I talked to the neighbor and went through their side with my 48" navigator in a 46" gate. I swear this guy made these gates off the norm just to mess with me


I would have just backpack blown everything through the fence, we had to do that at least once this past fall, wasn't ideal but the PB770s made it easy.

The price would include a GoSlide & bagger though. New blades were put on in the spring also.

Auction is in New Germany.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

BossPlow614;1753584 said:


> I would have just backpack blown everything through the fence, we had to do that at least once this past fall, wasn't ideal but the PB770s made it easy.
> 
> The price would include a GoSlide & bagger though. New blades were put on in the spring also.
> 
> Auction is in New Germany.


One side is the neighbor to the right then the back neighbor. The neighbor to the left only has 4' between the customer and Thiers. Its a tiny lawn but took 3 of us 3 man hours.

Oh and how much?


----------



## BossPlow614

Let me think about it, I really don't know exactly what I want for it, at least $1000 though.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1753557 said:


> I'm taking SSS's words to heart tonight. Using the skid.
> 
> Well that, and it'd be pretty chilly with no door on the tractor.


No chains?


----------



## qualitycut

Well hope it doesn't snow April 3-6 heading to Nashville for a batchelor party


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1753596 said:


> No chains?


On the tires?

Or the straps?


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1753563 said:


> Yea when I say better I mean a close fun game to watch.


I hear that, it's 8-0 now.


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1753597 said:


> Well hope it doesn't snow April 3-6 heading to Nashville for a batchelor party


I don't want it to snow at all in April.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1753602 said:


> I don't want it to snow at all in April.


Me either those dates are about as safe as it gets for off season in the spring


----------



## ryde307

Polarismalibu;1753521 said:


> Did you blow it up? Looks like a fairly new sled


It's a 2010 600RS. Trail converted to race CC. It wasn't running right so scoped the cylinder and say dents all over the piston. Tore it down to realize the race team before me tore it down and replaced what was needed but left the nicked up piston in. The real problem was a reed pedal broke off and 2 others were cracked. So I order new reeds and replacing the pistons and such while I am at it.
Last I raced snocross was in 2002. The new sleds are somewhat a pain to work on.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22;1753598 said:


> On the tires?
> 
> Or the straps?


I just use a couple of bungee's or sometime "twist ties" on my S300 they work great.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Polarismalibu;1753596 said:


> No chains?


Who uses chains?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

BossPlow614;1753602 said:


> I don't want it to snow at all in April.


Will get hit hard. We are only 1/2 through or average total


----------



## qualitycut

MNPLOWCO;1753606 said:


> I just use a couple of bungee's or sometime "twist ties" on my S300 they work great.


I usually just chalk the wheel with a 2x4 when I rent one and make sure the parking break is on


----------



## BossPlow614

jimslawnsnow;1753610 said:


> Will get hit hard. We are only 1/2 through or average total


Let it all happen in Feb and before March 15th.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1753596 said:


> No chains?


Yeah, put some chains on and give them my phone number for the Spring.:waving:

Edit: I thought he meant tire chains. Whoops.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1753610 said:


> Will get hit hard. We are only 1/2 through or average total


I bet we don't get plowable snow after March 20th.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Drakeslayer;1753608 said:


> Who uses chains?


We have a guy who does a bunch of apartments with a 753. He never chains down driving around on his trailer. Don't know who he is


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1753324 said:


> Crap Valentines day is Friday, I better figure out a gift to get.


That thought ran through my head today too. And probably will again on tomorrow and wednesday too.



qualitycut;1753597 said:


> Well hope it doesn't snow April 3-6 heading to Nashville for a batchelor party


Now that sounds like fun



qualitycut;1753615 said:


> I bet we don't get plowable snow after March 20th.


Hope not


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Glad I have some smart guys that bury signs.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1753615 said:


> I bet we don't get plowable snow after March 20th.


Would be nice. But after last year and this year it wouldn't surprise me if we didn't have to plow more than once a week, unless we get a bunch in march and it decides to warm up


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1753618 said:


> That thought ran through my head today too. And probably will again on tomorrow and wednesday too.
> 
> Now that sounds like fun
> 
> Hope not


Ended up going to Michaels and bought her some craft thing that cuts out letters and designs so im done


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;1753616 said:


> We have a guy who does a bunch of apartments with a 753. He never chains down driving around on his trailer. Don't know who he is


If he's going just down the street, slowly, then no big deal. Any farther than that. dangerous


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1753614 said:


> Yeah, put some chains on and give them my phone number for the Spring.:waving:
> 
> Edit: I thought he meant tire chains. Whoops.


Not sure why he's asking..... It's strapped down, been DOT'd with it.

They ain't the 1000 lb straps from Menard's.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1753622 said:


> Ended up going to Michaels and bought her some craft thing that cuts out letters and designs so im done


Be careful there. Wife's grandma used her card there. It got hacked and tried to use it in Georgia. Good think her bank stopped it


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1753624 said:


> Not sure why he's asking..... It's strapped down, been DOT'd with it.
> 
> They ain't the 1000 lb straps from Menard's.


If its legal I would use them over chains any day, a lot easier.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1753622 said:


> Ended up going to Michaels and bought her some craft thing that cuts out letters and designs so im done


A Cricut??? Been there done that.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;1753623 said:


> If he's going just down the street, slowly, then no big deal. Any farther than that. dangerous


Seen it at the gas station that way too. He drives all over town. Heck we have a hard time with mowers from house to house in the winter. Can't imagine a 8-9k skid on a deck over trailer with no side rails


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1753629 said:


> A Cricut??? Been there done that.


Haha yup thats it


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1753624 said:


> Not sure why he's asking..... It's strapped down, been DOT'd with it.
> 
> They ain't the 1000 lb straps from Menard's.


As long as there are no tears you're good to go. Legally speaking.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1753619 said:


> Glad I have some smart guys that bury signs.


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:



qualitycut;1753615 said:


> I bet we don't get plowable snow after March 20th.


I'd like to have that happen as well. We shall see.



jimslawnsnow;1753620 said:


> Would be nice. But after last year and this year it wouldn't surprise me if we didn't have to plow more than once a week, unless we get a bunch in march and it decides to warm up


Look at 2012. 80 degrees on St. Patrick's day, that week it was as warm here as it was in FL where I was for spring break. We did our first patio of the year before April 1st, then look at 2013, we had 20" of snow in the month of April, the weather is totally unpredictable.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1753632 said:


> Haha yup thats it


They make their money on the cartridges. Hopefully she has a friend with one so they can swap. payup


----------



## jimslawnsnow

BossPlow614;1753636 said:


> :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:
> 
> I'd like to have that happen as well. We shall see.
> 
> Look at 2012. 80 degrees on St. Patrick's day, that week it was as warm here as it was in FL where I was for spring break. We did our first patio of the year before April 1st, then look at 2013, we had 20" of snow in the month of April, the weather is totally unpredictable.


But that was just an odd year. We barely billed out 4 times that winter


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1753639 said:


> But that was just an odd year. We barely billed out 4 times that winter


Average first mow date for me is right around April 15


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1753634 said:


> As long as there are no tears you're good to go. Legally speaking.


Right. Had the DOT come out to my house one time and go through my stuff.

As long as you have the load rating (working load) not regular rating covered, you are good.

Got a 10,000 (3,333 lb working load) strap on each corner, all brand new.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

My accu total just dropped to .8 for Tuesday night


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1753641 said:


> Average first mow date for me is right around April 15


Mow date or clean up date? Earliest I started mowing actual growing grass was the last week or was out the 2nd to the last week of April and the was the goofy 2012. Mostly its last week of April or 1st of may


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1753641 said:


> Average first mow date for me is right around April 15





jimslawnsnow;1753647 said:


> Mow date or clean up date? Earliest I started mowing actual growing grass was the last week or was out the 2nd to the last week of April and the was the goofy 2012. Mostly its last week of April or 1st of may


^ That sounds more accurate.

Yeah that was a weird winter but I only remember snow in April 2 or 3 times in my life. One was 2000 or 2001 and the other was towards the end of April 2002, and the amts weren't more than about an inch. I think last year's snow in April was beyond abnormal.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1753647 said:


> Mow date or clean up date? Earliest I started mowing actual growing grass was the last week or was out the 2nd to the last week of April and the was the goofy 2012. Mostly its last week of April or 1st of may


Clean up ........ Didn't word of very well


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1753649 said:


> ^ That sounds more accurate.
> 
> Yeah that was a weird winter but I only remember snow in April 2 or 3 times in my life. One was 2000 or 2001 and the other was towards the end of April 2002, and the amts weren't more than about an inch. I think last year's snow in April was beyond abnormal.


And Last year. payup


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1753659 said:


> And Last year. payup


I meant besides last year's snow in April.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

BossPlow614;1753649 said:


> ^ That sounds more accurate.
> 
> Yeah that was a weird winter but I only remember snow in April 2 or 3 times in my life. One was 2000 or 2001 and the other was towards the end of April 2002, and the amts weren't more than about an inch. I think last year's snow in April was beyond abnormal.


Your too young to remember April snows. In the 90's it snowed quite a bit in April and even may. We have had corn up and get covered with snow. Not like last year but it happens. Normally its melted that day or the next


----------



## BossPlow614

jimslawnsnow;1753664 said:


> Your too young to remember April snows. In the 90's it snowed quite a bit in April and even may. We have had corn up and get covered with snow. Not like last year but it happens. Normally its melted that day or the next


Those type of snows are fine, but I don't want a foot of snow to come down in April like last year, yes the money was great but by then I want spring and warm weather!


----------



## qualitycut

Novaks calling for 50s for part of mn next week


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1753598 said:


> On the tires?
> 
> Or the straps?


I was on my phone when I saw that picture I couldn't see the straps on there


----------



## skorum03

BossPlow614;1753667 said:


> Those type of snows are fine, but I don't want a foot of snow to come down in April like last year, yes the money was great but by then I want spring and warm weather!


I want spring so I can landscape and mow lawn, more profitable


----------



## BossPlow614

skorum03;1753671 said:


> I want spring so I can landscape and mow lawn, more profitable


That too. This year is looking to be another great one, looking to get a 2 man maint crew going & then myself plus 1-2 others depending on job size for a design & install crew upon purchasing a dump trailer & another pickup.

And it's nice to actually be outside without freezing. Plus not having to let my truck warm up for 10 min so it's nice and warm in the cab prior to going anywhere.


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;1753605 said:


> It's a 2010 600RS. Trail converted to race CC. It wasn't running right so scoped the cylinder and say dents all over the piston. Tore it down to realize the race team before me tore it down and replaced what was needed but left the nicked up piston in. The real problem was a reed pedal broke off and 2 others were cracked. So I order new reeds and replacing the pistons and such while I am at it.
> Last I raced snocross was in 2002. The new sleds are somewhat a pain to work on.


To call them a pain is putting it nicely.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1753637 said:


> They make their money on the cartridges. Hopefully she has a friend with one so they can swap. payup


Our wives should hang out. I spend way to much money on those things.


----------



## unit28

Temperatures will cool off wednesday night as the northwesterly
winds relax and become southerly ahead of *the next clipper
forecast to track along i-94 thursday*...spreading snow across
northern mn. This system is much more organized based off the
thermal fields and frontogenic/frontolytic coupled forcing. The
concern with this system is not so much the snow...since *the
majority will be north of the cwa*...but more so the northwesterly
winds.


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1753669 said:


> Novaks calling for 50s for part of mn next week


I hope Nowack is right.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1753669 said:


> Novaks calling for 50s for part of mn next week


Quit sharing the good stuff with him


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1753669 said:


> Novaks calling for 50s for part of mn next week


saw that earlier on GFS-EXT

hope we get some slow melting
and not abrupt.

Monday looks to be 35* here in Isanti


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1753684 said:


> Our wives should hang out. I spend way to much money on those things.


Its a racket. They could fit the whole library on one cartridge.


----------



## Polarismalibu

ryde307;1753605 said:


> It's a 2010 600RS. Trail converted to race CC. It wasn't running right so scoped the cylinder and say dents all over the piston. Tore it down to realize the race team before me tore it down and replaced what was needed but left the nicked up piston in. The real problem was a reed pedal broke off and 2 others were cracked. So I order new reeds and replacing the pistons and such while I am at it.
> Last I raced snocross was in 2002. The new sleds are somewhat a pain to work on.


Any of the older sled from about 06 back I could work on with my eyes closed prectically. But my new 2014 assault I don't think I would even want to attempt it. Plus it's under warranty for 4 years. They sure have come a long ways with the sleds in the past few years


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1753684 said:


> Our wives should hang out. I spend way to much money on those things.


So maybe I should return it before she sees it?


----------



## unit28

This map is wednesday with chances for 2"
through 12pm

the chances looked better for.... FAR SE Mn
especially on the other PWAT map {precipitable Water}


----------



## OC&D

unit28;1753704 said:


> This map is wednesday with chances for 2"
> through 12pm
> 
> the chances looked better for.... FAR SE Mn
> especially on the other PWAT map {precipitable Water}


I guess I won't be hanging the plow just yet.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

I'm calling it. No more plowable snow this season. It will go down as an unusually cold Dec,Jan, half of Feb with persistent light snows. Turns quickly into unusually warm temps with Tulips Sprouting by March 1st. :waving: Paul D. would have endless pages on the cause of this. 

See you guys next year!


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1753709 said:


> I'm calling it. No more plowable snow this season. It will go down as an unusually cold Dec,Jan, half of Feb with persistent light snows. Turns quickly into above average temps with Tulips Sprouting by March 1st. :waving:
> 
> See you guys next year!


prsport

I hope you're right!!! Then a very hot & humid summer just like 2010, 2011, & 2012!!! xysport


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1753696 said:


> Its a racket. They could fit the whole library on one cartridge.


It's a scam!:crying:


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1753709 said:


> I'm calling it. No more plowable snow this season. It will go down as an unusually cold Dec,Jan, half of Feb with persistent light snows. Turns quickly into unusually warm temps with Tulips Sprouting by March 1st. :waving: Paul D. would have endless pages on the cause of this.
> 
> See you guys next year!


Haha, right! xysport


----------



## Camden

OC&D;1753504 said:


> Maybe the stuff is awesome, but it sounds awful.
> 
> That said, I've been drinking carrot juice, so what do I know?


Well, I hope it's good because I've got like 40 bottles in the back of the Tahoe. I absolutely love banana bread so I've got high hopes.


----------



## OC&D

Damn I love curling. I should really look into trying it sometime. It looks like an absolute blast.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1753557 said:


> I'm taking SSS's words to heart tonight. Using the skid.
> 
> Well that, and it'd be pretty chilly with no door on the tractor.


Are those straps legal to hold that down?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

BossPlow614;1753711 said:


> prsport
> 
> I hope you're right!!! Then a very hot & humid summer just like 2010, 2011, & 2012!!! xysport


Why would you want a hot humid summer. Just makes it miserable. I wouldn't mind it being 85 every day with 2 inches of slow rain per week


----------



## BossPlow614

jimslawnsnow;1753737 said:


> Why would you want a hot humid summer. Just makes it miserable. I wouldn't mind it being 85 every day with 2 inches of slow rain per week


I love the heat & humidity. And yes, a little bit of rain overnight every other night would be nice also.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1753619 said:


> Glad I have some smart guys that bury signs.


Who the heck buries a sign? What the F is wrong with people.


----------



## OC&D

Hamelfire;1753736 said:


> Are those straps legal to hold that down?


When you finish catching up in the pages you've missed, your answer will be revealed.

Think of it like playing Zelda, but easier.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1753684 said:


> Our wives should hang out. I spend way to much money on those things.


What is it? I am craft nieve?


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1753691 said:


> I hope Nowack is right.


I hope not. We need a gradual warm up or the roads will be flooded, and will blow up fast with pot holes and ST. Paul aint mixing yet.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamel I think I found a video on YouTube of you bushing back the snow banks


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1753709 said:


> I'm calling it. No more plowable snow this season. It will go down as an unusually cold Dec,Jan, half of Feb with persistent light snows. Turns quickly into unusually warm temps with Tulips Sprouting by March 1st. :waving: Paul D. would have endless pages on the cause of this.
> 
> See you guys next year!


Where have I heard this before? Hmmm let me think about that..... :waving:


----------



## CityGuy

OC&D;1753747 said:


> When you finish catching up in the pages you've missed, your answer will be revealed.
> 
> Think of it like playing Zelda, but easier.


I always go back to where I was last at then just post away.

It helps with the post count for the page and for me.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1753754 said:


> Hamel I think I found a video on YouTube of you bushing back the snow banks


Post it up. Might be me.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1753758 said:


> Post it up. Might be me.


----------



## CityGuy

Speed skating is just a little lame if you ask me.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1753760 said:


> http://youtu.be/33o9lvMKnLA


Seen that a few times. Sounds like me at times, swearing at stupid people.


----------



## CityGuy

This on is a little closer to what we have been doing. Not us.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1753760 said:


> http://youtu.be/33o9lvMKnLA


Your late I put that up a few months ago


----------



## CityGuy

Only 117 after this post to go.


How many past are we going before we tell them?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1753765 said:


> This on is a little closer to what we have been doing. Not us.


That seems like it would get boring pretty fast?

There is another video on there must be one of lwns guys attempting to plow and breaking the truck.


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1753767 said:


> Only 117 after this post to go.
> 
> How many past are we going before we tell them?


Lets get 100 posts ahead.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1753641 said:


> Average first mow date for me is right around April 15


Same here...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1753642 said:


> Right. Had the DOT come out to my house one time and go through my stuff.
> 
> As long as you have the load rating (working load) not regular rating covered, you are good.
> 
> Got a 10,000 (3,333 lb working load) strap on each corner, all brand new.


Sounds good to me


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Now on NWS had around an inch possible for me


----------



## qualitycut

Hope my heated seat keeps my chipotle warm


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1753777 said:


> Hope my heated seat keeps my chipotle warm


That sounds good. Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1753692 said:


> Quit sharing the good stuff with him


Alllllllways


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1753709 said:


> I'm calling it. No more plowable snow this season. It will go down as an unusually cold Dec,Jan, half of Feb with persistent light snows. Turns quickly into unusually warm temps with Tulips Sprouting by March 1st. :waving: Paul D. would have endless pages on the cause of this.
> 
> See you guys next year!


You're such a jerk...


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1753777 said:


> Hope my heated seat keeps my chipotle warm


That was lunch. steak for dinner.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1753737 said:


> Why would you want a hot humid summer. Just makes it miserable. I wouldn't mind it being 75 every day with 1 inch of slow rain per week


Fixed it for you...


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1753786 said:


> That was lunch. steak for dinner.


You forgot to tell me what time to be over.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Watching smokey and the bandit...for now


----------



## Drakeslayer

I'm watching Team Umizoomi!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Using a skid for moving snow piles sucks ASS!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doesn't help I've been bumped over 1" now tomorrow night.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1753809 said:


> Using a skid for moving snow piles sucks ASS!!


You don't know what you're doing. :waving: Are you moving piles long distances again?


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1753809 said:


> Using a skid for moving snow piles sucks ASS!!


2 speed and a big azz bucket.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Short track Speed skating is the best!


----------



## CityGuy

I'm at less than 1 inch for tuesday night. 60 % chance.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1753812 said:


> You don't know what you're doing. :waving: Are you moving piles long distances again?


50'

Can't see around the bucket, can't easily hop over curves, can't turn on the grass, can't stack as high or as far out.

Garbage.

If it wasn't my bank, and they have issues with people leaving the property, I would just tell them I broke a weld or something and wait until my tractor was fixed.

This is garbage.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1753813 said:


> 2 speed and a big azz bucket.


My bucket is 8' x 3' x 3'.

I can't tilt it back far enough like I can in the tractor.

In the tractor I can tilt it back and lift it up and I can still see over the bucket.

Here if I try to lift it up, it's in my line of sight.

Not going far enough for two speed, plus can't hop the curbs in 2,speed.


----------



## CityGuy

USA doesn't look good in speed skating so far.


----------



## qualitycut

Make a ramp with the snow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Damn it. Just spilled Kool Aid (for the wife and kid) everywhere including my pants and shirt. These are my bedazzled cargos from Kohls too. :realmad:


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1753821 said:


> My bucket is 8' x 3' x 3'.
> 
> I can't tilt it back far enough like I can in the tractor.
> 
> In the tractor I can tilt it back and lift it up and I can still see over the bucket.
> 
> Here if I try to lift it up, it's in my line of sight.
> 
> Not going far enough for two speed, plus can't hop the curbs in 2,speed.





LwnmwrMan22;1753819 said:


> 50'
> 
> Can't see around the bucket, can't easily hop over curves, can't turn on the grass, can't stack as high or as far out.
> 
> can you stack at the curb and then just continue to push the pile back further using the snow?
> 
> Go at an angle to get over the curb. Should jump right up then.
> 
> Garbage.
> 
> If it wasn't my bank, and they have issues with people leaving the property, I would just tell them I broke a weld or something and wait until my tractor was fixed.
> 
> This is garbage.


Hmmm see above as this power post did not work.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1753825 said:


> Damn it. Just spilled Kool Aid (for the wife and kid) everywhere including my pants and shirt. These are my bedazzled cargos from Kohls too. :realmad:


Guess there work pants now.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1753818 said:


> I'm at less than 1 inch for tuesday night. 60 % chance.


Tuesday Night Snow likely, mainly between 9pm and 3am. Cloudy, with a temperature rising to around 20 by 3am. South wind 5 to 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow accumulation of around an inch possible.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1753819 said:


> 50'
> 
> Can't see around the bucket, can't easily hop over curves, can't turn on the grass, can't stack as high or as far out.
> 
> Garbage.
> 
> If it wasn't my bank, and they have issues with people leaving the property, I would just tell them I broke a weld or something and wait until my tractor was fixed.
> 
> This is garbage.


Sounds like somebody has a case of the Monday's


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1753819 said:


> 50'
> 
> Can't see around the bucket, can't easily hop over curves, can't turn on the grass, can't stack as high or as far out.
> 
> Garbage.
> 
> If it wasn't my bank, and they have issues with people leaving the property, I would just tell them I broke a weld or something and wait until my tractor was fixed.
> 
> This is garbage.


You're just not use to it. My dad swore by his tractors for years, he now admits that the Bobcats can move fast and do just as good if not better. He now loves running them when he gets a chance.

Even at 50' don't go bucket by bucket. Get a pile broken off and push over the dump area. Follow the same path and eventually you'll be carrying 5 bucket loads every trip. You sound just like my dad from many years ago.

Of course we don't have CATS so maybe thats the problem.


----------



## Greenery

ryde307;1753495 said:


> For snowmobile guys. I got to do this on Sat. Hoping parts come tomorrow and I can put it all back together.


I'm assuming that's an rs?

What do you have left to do to it? You must have figured out your electrical problem.. *edit. Just noticed your missing a top end on your engine. Was that your problem earlier in the season?

It would be a blast to do some cc races. Is this your first?

Good luck!

I'm currently up in the keweenaw until Thursday unless its going to snow more than an inch tomorrow night.. I'll have to head back if so. The snow is deep up here right now. Not a lot of fresh lately maybe 8 inches or so. But if you search enough you can find some untracked stuff.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

For now


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1753832 said:


> Tuesday Night Snow likely, mainly between 9pm and 3am. Cloudy, with a temperature rising to around 20 by 3am. South wind 5 to 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow accumulation of around an inch possible.


Mine says less than one inch


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1753841 said:


> Mine says less than one inch


Snow likely, mainly between 9pm and midnight. Cloudy, with a temperature rising to around 21 by 3am. South wind 5 to 15 mph becoming west southwest after midnight. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow accumulation of less than one inch possible.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1753823 said:


> Make a ramp with the snow.


First thing I did. Snow isn't sticky, just moves to the side after 2-3 trips.


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1753834 said:


> You're just not use to it. My dad swore by his tractors for years, he now admits that the Bobcats can move fast and do just as good if not better. He now loves running them when he gets a chance.
> 
> Even at 50' don't go bucket by bucket. Get a pile broken off and push over the dump area. Follow the same path and eventually you'll be carrying 5 bucket loads every trip. You sound just like my dad from many years ago.
> 
> Of course we don't have CATS so maybe thats the problem.


I can't stand using foot controls on Bobcats. Hand controls ftw. 
Bobcat <<<< Cat & Kubota


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ms. L Gut from Switzerland is my kind of lady.


----------



## Greenery

BossPlow614;1753546 said:


> I'm glad their still doing it, same location too. Hopefully it's not below zero this year like it was last year.


Horse**** time of year to do it. A lot of for sale stuff will be buried with no way easy way to get it out to the auction.

At least that was there excuse for having so little at the radke auction 2-3 years ago..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have 4 piles like this.......









And they have to go here.......


----------



## BossPlow614

Greenery;1753854 said:


> Horse**** time of year to do it. A lot of for sale stuff will be buried with no way easy way to get it out to the auction.
> 
> At least that was there excuse for having so little at the radke auction 2-3 years ago..


2 yrs ago it was 70+ degrees, I remember because I was in FL & a buddy went and said it was shorts weather for once. I was there in 2011, rainy and cold but no snow on the ground.


----------



## Greenery

jimslawnsnow;1753551 said:


> That's when you get the best deals


If you need somthing there just ask snowguy. He'll buy it mark it up and post it on cl within minutes.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dump area on the left.


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1753850 said:


> I can't stand using foot controls on Bobcats. Hand controls ftw.
> Bobcat <<<< Cat & Kubota


We have both on our machines but I learned on foot controls and have way more control using them. I can run hand controls but do so only if something happens to the foot controls.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1753834 said:


> You're just not use to it. My dad swore by his tractors for years, he now admits that the Bobcats can move fast and do just as good if not better. He now loves running them when he gets a chance.
> 
> Even at 50' don't go bucket by bucket. Get a pile broken off and push over the dump area. Follow the same path and eventually you'll be carrying 5 bucket loads every trip. You sound just like my dad from many years ago.
> 
> Of course we don't have CATS so maybe thats the problem.


What SkidSteerSuperstar inc said. Push it don't haul it.


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1753597 said:


> Well hope it doesn't snow April 3-6 heading to Nashville for a batchelor party


Well between that and your moms deal you will be gone the whole month of April. We'll have an early start this year too..


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1753863 said:


> Dump area on the left.


I'm telling ya, bulldoze that pile over to the dump area. Seems messy at first but you'll move way more in less trips. I wouldn't do it any other way.


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1753597 said:


> Well hope it doesn't snow April 3-6 heading to Nashville for a batchelor party


And Nashville? Bachelor party?

Are you sure its not a bachelorETTE party.


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1753850 said:


> I can't stand using foot controls on Bobcats. Hand controls ftw.
> Bobcat <<<< Cat & Kubota


You can get ISO on bobcats. We have 2 of them with ISO and Case H pattern. Flip of a switch.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1753863 said:


> Dump area on the left.


I am not sure I am getting it but, If that is a street out there. then dig thru and push into lot. Then push up into pile.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;1753866 said:


> What SkidSteerSuperstar inc said. Push it don't haul it.


Ahhh I see what ya did there...


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1753864 said:


> We have both on our machines but I learned on foot controls and have way more control using them. I can run hand controls but do so only if something happens to the foot controls.


Once you get used to ISO and with the new ones being able to dial in the slow and control, its a lot easier and much better for grading.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1753881 said:


> Ahhh I see what ya did there...


I'm still try to figure out how he knew who I was.

Seriously though, when I read the first part I figured he was going to rip into me.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1753825 said:


> Damn it. Just spilled Kool Aid (for the wife and kid) everywhere including my pants and shirt. These are my bedazzled cargos from Kohls too. :realmad:


Was it atleast red Kool Aid?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1753886 said:


> Was it atleast red Kool Aid?


More like at least it was not beer.


----------



## CityGuy

Speaking of beer. Camden how is the banana beer?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1753886 said:


> Was it atleast red Kool Aid?


Yes of course, and I bought it today as per the wife's request. Then I swore loudly and the little guy woke up and is still up.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1753888 said:


> More like at least it was not beer.


SSS does not spill beer!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1753888 said:


> More like at least it was not beer.


You forgot what kind of Beer I drink. I could spill a couple cases if I could have my pants back.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1753891 said:


> Yes of course, and I bought it today as per the wife's request. Then I swore loudly and the little guy woke up and is still up.


Don't worry he should be up for a couple hours.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1753891 said:


> Yes of course, and I bought it today as per the wife's request. Then I swore loudly and the little guy woke up and is still up.


Speaking of the little guy, did everything turn out ok with the lip and what not?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1753894 said:


> SSS does not spill beer!


Never, and I also don't leave a drop in the bottle or can either.


----------



## Greenery

OC&D;1753747 said:


> When you finish catching up in the pages you've missed, your answer will be revealed.
> 
> Think of it like playing Zelda, but easier.


Yup, I'm currently learning that lesson.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1753895 said:


> You forgot what kind of Beer I drink. I could spill a couple cases if I could have my pants back.


I'm thinking you should drink the official beer of the room.

Banana flavored beer


----------



## CityGuy

Greenery;1753901 said:


> Yup, I'm currently learning that lesson.


20 some pages behind? Been there and done that.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1753898 said:


> Speaking of the little guy, did everything turn out ok with the lip and what not?


Yep, everything healed great. I forgot to mention I nailed the 4 year old with a hockey puck in the mouth last week. He wanted to play goalie but no pads so I told him to stop going down to the ice but instead work with his stick. Well he listened and stuck his stick out to deflect my shot and wouldn't ya know the darn puck deflected to his mouth. Blood all over the rink but no teeth we're lost. He looked like Jacques Laplante. Google it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1753883 said:


> Once you get used to ISO and with the new ones being able to dial in the slow and control, its a lot easier and much better for grading.


Haven't done too much with ISO... but I do like the text and drive option (post to plowsite and drive)


----------



## CityGuy

I guess I missed a Russian female speed skater that tried to cool off by unziping her outfit and forgot she was not wearing much under it. Damn.


----------



## wintergreen82

00z nam decided to get angry. Get the plows on standby. Esp. if Thursday night holds.


----------



## Camden

Hamelfire;1753889 said:


> Speaking of beer. Camden how is the banana beer?


It's absolutely fantastic.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1753907 said:


> Yep, everything healed great. I forgot to mention I nailed the 4 year old with a hockey puck in the mouth last week. He wanted to play goalie but no pads so I told him to stop going down to the ice but instead work with his stick. Well he listened and stuck his stick out to deflect my shot and wouldn't ya know the darn puck deflected to his mouth. Blood all over the rink but no teeth we're lost. He looked like Jacques Laplante. Google it.


Wow bad luck with mouths at your house this winter. Good to hear they both will make it.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1753907 said:


> Yep, everything healed great. I forgot to mention I nailed the 4 year old with a hockey puck in the mouth last week. He wanted to play goalie but no pads so I told him to stop going down to the ice but instead work with his stick. Well he listened and stuck his stick out to deflect my shot and wouldn't ya know the darn puck deflected to his mouth. Blood all over the rink but no teeth we're lost. He looked like Jacques Laplante. Google it.


It's rough at your house!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Lwn, you now have to master the full speed slight upward bucket tilt before you hit the curb then a slight down tilt once the bucket clears to get the front wheels over. Then an up tilt to get the back wheels over then level it off until you hit the pile. If you can master that the "pushing the pile" over will cut your time by a third. My feet were moving the pedals on my chair the whole time I was typing.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1753908 said:


> Haven't done too much with ISO... but I do like the text and drive option (post to plowsite and drive)


I am hoping and they probably have it, a talk to text/post option for when I am driving.


----------



## Greenery

BossPlow614;1753860 said:


> 2 yrs ago it was 70+ degrees, I remember because I was in FL & a buddy went and said it was shorts weather for once. I was there in 2011, rainy and cold but no snow on the ground.


Ok 4 years ago then, there were snowbanks everywhere.

I've never been there and not needed a jacket. Maybe your buddies is the same guy I saw the other day in shorts when it was 0 degrees out.

I stopped going to it so I'm not too worried I guess. 
Anything new goes for pretty close to retail. And anything used I've been interested in the last few times have about 40others bidding on it. On the rare occasion you can pick up something for a decent price though.


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1753914 said:


> It's absolutely fantastic.


Good to hear.


----------



## SSS Inc.

wintergreen82;1753910 said:


> 00z nam decided to get angry. Get the plows on standby. Esp. if Thursday night holds.


Don't get too excited. You'll have the whole city of Plymouth loaded up for a fight with that kind of talk. Right Hamel?

Nam really changed its tune for Thurs night.


----------



## Green Grass

My knees hurt just from watching this!


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1753924 said:


> Don't get too excited. You'll have the whole city of Plymouth loaded up for a fight with that kind of talk. Right Hamel?


I just do what I am told..... Not paid to think.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yep... I understand this technique....









In my tractor, I can get the pile to break where the snow is 2-3x's the size of the bucket and carry it over.

In the skid, with the short wheel base, as soon as I back off the curb, 1/2 of the chunk falls off.

Then I have to carry it so low so I can see over or try to see around it, as soon as I turn quick, more falls.

Again, we will have a competition some time. We will go clear the pile that Quality and OCD are sharing and see who is faster.

This is not.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1753928 said:


> Yep... I understand this technique....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my tractor, I can get the pile to break where the snow is 2-3x's the size of the bucket and carry it over.
> 
> In the skid, with the short wheel base, as soon as I back off the curb, 1/2 of the chunk falls off.
> 
> Then I have to carry it so low so I can see over or try to see around it, as soon as I turn quick, more falls.
> 
> Again, we will have a competition some time. We will go clear the pile that Quality and OCD are sharing and see who is faster.
> 
> This is not.


Ohhh I want in on that. I need a CAT 277D with tracks, 2 speed, 90 inch material bucket, and air ride seat.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1753930 said:


> Ohhh I want in on that. I need a CAT 277D with tracks, 2 speed, 90 inch material bucket, and air ride seat.


C'mon up. I have a 246c, no tracks 96" bucket and air ride seat.


----------



## BossPlow614

Greenery;1753920 said:


> Ok 4 years ago then, there were snowballs everywhere.
> 
> I've never been there and not needed a jacket. Maybe your buddies is the same guy I saw the other day in shorts when it was 0 degrees out.


Haha. I no longer talk to him so who knows. I wasn't there in 2010.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1753852 said:


> Ms. L Gut from Switzerland is my kind of lady.


mmmmmmm....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This would be a small chunk I would normally just carry over in the bucket.

Hence the blower as ballast on the tractor.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1753924 said:


> Don't get too excited. You'll have the whole city of Plymouth loaded up for a fight with that kind of talk. Right Hamel?
> 
> Nam really changed its tune for Thurs night.


Yeah last run just had a swath up North, now it added a blob right over the metro


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1753931 said:


> C'mon up. I have a 246c, no tracks 96" bucket and air ride seat.


I was hoping for the quality ocd competition. Offer stands for that as well but I require the machine as requested.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1753928 said:


> Yep... I understand this technique....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my tractor, I can get the pile to break where the snow is 2-3x's the size of the bucket and carry it over.
> 
> In the skid, with the short wheel base, as soon as I back off the curb, 1/2 of the chunk falls off.
> 
> Then I have to carry it so low so I can see over or try to see around it, as soon as I turn quick, more falls.
> 
> Again, we will have a competition some time. We will go clear the pile that Quality and OCD are sharing and see who is faster.
> 
> This is not.


The second part of the system if you don't want the "fast paced bucket hopping curb action" is to bring the most snow down to the curb you think you can deal with. This will minimize the trips over the curb. Once the pile is at the maximum manageable amount you bring it over the curb.

FWIW: I'm not trying to tell you what to do just suggesting what has worked for me.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1753938 said:


> Yeah last run just had a swath up North, now it added a blob right over the metro


Thoughts on a limb?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1753934 said:


> This would be a small chunk I would normally just carry over in the bucket.
> 
> Hence the blower as ballast on the tractor.


Where are the other five chunks that should be in front of you???


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1753942 said:


> The second part of the system if you don't want the "fast paced bucket hopping curb action" is to bring the most snow down to the curb you think you can deal with. This will minimize the trips over the curb. Once the pile is at the maximum manageable amount you bring it over the curb.
> 
> FWIW: I'm not trying to tell you what to do just suggesting what has worked for me.


It's like your the boss or something. Or maybe just done it to many times.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1753951 said:


> It's like your the boss or something. Or maybe just done it to many times.


I can't help it. I just like watching people run machines efficiently. I've watched too many guys run around parking lots in slow motion in the summer. I like to run them like I'm on speed.


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1753871 said:


> Well between that and your moms deal you will be gone the whole month of April. We'll have an early start this year too..


The moms trips getting pushed back to a further date


Greenery;1753875 said:


> And Nashville? Bachelor party?
> yea 3 nights
> Are you sure its not a bachelorETTE party.


nope I would enjoy that though. 


SSS Inc.;1753942 said:


> The second part of the system if you don't want the "fast paced bucket hopping curb action" is to bring the most snow down to the curb you think you can deal with. This will minimize the trips over the curb. Once the pile is at the maximum manageable amount you bring it over the curb.
> 
> FWIW: I'm not trying to tell you what to do just suggesting what has worked for me.


Yup come on lwnmrr work smarter not harder


----------



## Greenery

SSS Inc.;1753945 said:


> Where are the other five chunks that should be in front of you???


When I first picked up a skid it took a couple times until I figured out the method you've been describing. Speeds things up big time.


----------



## OC&D

This is what you should be using if you're serious about it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1753944 said:


> Thoughts on a limb?


Like SSS said... don't get too excited, but like 4 inches starting 6PM Thursday ending around 12AM


----------



## jimslawnsnow

we are 22-23 posts from beating the canadians


----------



## jimslawnsnow

19 more hurry up and post a bunch


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1753939 said:


> I was hoping for the quality ocd competition. Offer stands for that as well but I require the machine as requested.


HUH???????????????

Here is that video not as good as I was hoping
http://www.mediaite.com/tv/video-ol...-unzips-to-bare-chest-after-bronze-medal-run/


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1753971 said:


> we are 22-23 posts from beating the canadians


We better keep posting then!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

anyone watch party down south?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Last one before lwn calls me an A$$hat. If you get a BIG chunk in the bucket, drive it too the pile and flip it onto the top. I love big teetering boulders on the top of the pile. It makes it look like a five yard loader was on site. Thumbs Up


----------



## jimslawnsnow

15. damn my computer is slow


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1753970 said:


> Like SSS said... don't get too excited, but like 4 inches starting 6PM Thursday ending around 12AM


I just like to be prepared. Plus I took friday off for my carpet to be installed.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1753970 said:


> Like SSS said... don't get too excited, but like 4 inches starting 6PM Thursday ending around 12AM


How reliable is the NAM is wasnt near that earlier.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1753974 said:


> HUH???????????????
> 
> Here is that video not as good as I was hoping
> http://www.mediaite.com/tv/video-ol...-unzips-to-bare-chest-after-bronze-medal-run/


read back a bit. SSS and LWN are toing to move your pile in a race and I want in on it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1753969 said:


> This is what you should be using if you're serious about it.


I think he would be there about five minutes.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1753983 said:


> I just like to be prepared. Plus I took friday off for my carpet to be installed.


Are the doors in yet? :waving:


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1753974 said:


> HUH???????????????
> 
> Here is that video not as good as I was hoping
> http://www.mediaite.com/tv/video-ol...-unzips-to-bare-chest-after-bronze-medal-run/


Baby got back!


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1753988 said:


> I think he would be there about five minutes.


Then what would he do all night?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1753985 said:


> How reliable is the NAM is wasnt near that earlier.


NAM has been great the last few storms that hit but this s the only run yet to show anything so I would wait until tomorrow for the panic button.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1753988 said:


> I think he would be there about five minutes.


Might do more harm then good. Big machines = bigger ruts and a mess.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Short track!!!!!ussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflag


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1753988 said:


> I think he would be there about five minutes.


Yep. The amount of snow you can move in a wheel loader that size is a little crazy. Once you spend any amount of time in one of those, moving stuff with a skid feels like digging a ditch with a spoon.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1753977 said:


> Last one before lwn calls me an A$$hat. If you get a BIG chunk in the bucket, drive it too the pile and flip it onto the top. I love big teetering boulders on the top of the pile. It makes it look like a five yard loader was on site. Thumbs Up


Always makes them wonder I'm sure. wesport. I agree that it is a good move. Everyone looking out the window wondering how did that get there.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1753987 said:


> read back a bit. SSS and LWN are toing to move your pile in a race and I want in on it.


My pile? Dont get it.


----------



## skorum03

So its looking more like more snow now?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1753995 said:


> NAM has been great the last few storms that hit but this s the only run yet to show anything so I would wait until tomorrow for the panic button.


What he said... I just read graphs, look at maps, and listen to triple SSS... Oh, and whatever Lwnmwrman DOESN'T want to happen...


----------



## qualitycut

We got them ............. beat


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1753989 said:


> Are the doors in yet? :waving:


Coming tomorrow. The contractor is coming Wednesday and thursday to install.

I have to stain the doors and trim tomorrow night. Going to be a late one.


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1754002 said:


> My pile? Dont get it.


Somehow they started talking about the pile between the 4 plex's you and I plow.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1753997 said:


> Might do more harm then good. Big machines = bigger ruts and a mess.


He wouldnt even need to jump the curb with that thing.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1754006 said:


> We got them ............. beat


USA! USA! USA! ussmileyflag ussmileyflag ussmileyflag


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1753995 said:


> NAM has been great the last few storms that hit but this s the only run yet to show anything so I would wait until tomorrow for the panic button.


As soon as I read panic button the first thought that came to mind is the movie Airplane. Where the guy hits the panic button on the desk.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Damn Verizon mifi quit working and I missed it


----------



## cbservicesllc

Now no one post a dang thing over there until we have them by 100!


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1754009 said:


> He wouldnt even need to jump the curb with that thing.


He would find the curb later about 15' into the lawn.


----------



## Greenery

SSS Inc.;1753977 said:


> Last one before lwn calls me an A$$hat. If you get a BIG chunk in the bucket, drive it too the pile and flip it onto the top. I love big teetering boulders on the top of the pile. It makes it look like a five yard loader was on site. Thumbs Up


Nope, you roll them big chunks right over the top. More room


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1754002 said:


> My pile? Dont get it.


You and ocd talking about your pile that you share at the apartment complex. You said you added a little to it 5 or so pages ago.


----------



## skorum03

cbservicesllc;1754013 said:


> Now no one post a dang thing over there until we have them by 100!


I think we should be them by more than a hundred. A whole country wouldn't take long to get that lead back.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Koreans down.!!!!!!ussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflag


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1754013 said:


> Now no one post a dang thing over there until we have them by 100!


At least that much. MJD might come by and clean something up and remove a bunch somewhere back there.


----------



## OC&D

Drakeslayer;1754014 said:


> He would find the curb later about 15' into the lawn.


No doubt. Unfortunately there were a couple of other guys who operated that machine and did just that. The worst thing I've done is discover a picnic table in a snow pile and mangle it into 1000 toothpicks and a couple of metal tubing pretzels.


----------



## OC&D

Hamelfire;1754022 said:


> At least that much. MJD might come by and clean something up and remove a bunch somewhere back there.


I wouldn't put it past him.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Greenery;1754016 said:


> Nope, you roll them big chunks right over the top. More room


I agree if there is someplace behind the pile. But when there isn't let them ride at the top. Its an art form. I love placing giant boulders up on the top. I suppose many people have become injured because of it though. :crying:


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1754022 said:


> At least that much. MJD might come by and clean something up and remove a bunch somewhere back there.


Maybe wait till be beat them in hockey or something...


----------



## skorum03

Hamelfire;1754022 said:


> At least that much. MJD might come by and clean something up and remove a bunch somewhere back there.


He would do that wouldn't he


----------



## CityGuy

OC&D;1754023 said:


> No doubt. Unfortunately there were a couple of other guys who operated that machine and did just that. The worst thing I've done is discover a picnic table in a snow pile and mangle it into 1000 toothpicks and a couple of metal tubing pretzels.


Got ya beat. Many years ago was running a 950 rented from Cat. Went to an industrial. They had those fake curbs held in my rebar and I knew they were there. Thought I was far enough away until I went to dump the buket and found 50 of them. Sheared the rebar right off and did not feel a thing.


----------



## OC&D

cbservicesllc;1754027 said:


> Maybe wait till be beat them in hockey or something...


Thumbs Up  Thumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

skorum03;1754028 said:


> He would do that wouldn't he


Yes he would since he knows what we are up to.


----------



## skorum03

cbservicesllc;1754027 said:


> Maybe wait till be beat them in hockey or something...


Wouldn't that be nice.


----------



## Greenery

SSS Inc.;1754026 said:


> I agree if there is someplace behind the pile. But when there isn't let them ride at the top. Its an art form. I love placing giant boulders up on the top. I suppose many people have become injured because of it though. :crying:


Yeah i thought of that after posting. Its like the star on a Christmas tree. I was just to lazy to edit it.


----------



## skorum03

Hamelfire;1754031 said:


> Yes he would since he knows what we are up to.


Never should have told an outsider......


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1754026 said:


> I agree if there is someplace behind the pile. But when there isn't let them ride at the top. Its an art form. I love placing giant boulders up on the top. I suppose many people have become injured because of it though. :crying:


Or cars if they roll or when it gets warm and starts to melt.


----------



## CityGuy

skorum03;1754034 said:


> Never should have told an outsider......


We didn't he found out when he edited a few months back and took out a bunch of posts. Then he posted about it to make up for it.


----------



## BossPlow614

Now that we've taken them over .... 'Merica!! ussmileyflag



cbservicesllc;1754027 said:


> Maybe wait till be beat them in hockey or something...


And if we lose, at least we can rub it in their faces that we took over their post count in a matter of a couple months!  ussmileyflag



OC&D;1754023 said:


> No doubt. Unfortunately there were a couple of other guys who operated that machine and did just that. The worst thing I've done is discover a picnic table in a snow pile and mangle it into 1000 toothpicks and a couple of metal tubing pretzels.


Now that's funny!


----------



## CityGuy

9 surgeries on your knee. Hang it up and be able to walk the rest of your life. It aint worth it.


----------



## skorum03

Hamelfire;1754036 said:


> We didn't he found out when he edited a few months back and took out a bunch of posts. Then he posted about it to make up for it.


Still doesn't make it ok.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1754026 said:


> I agree if there is someplace behind the pile. But when there isn't let them ride at the top. Its an art form. I love placing giant boulders up on the top. I suppose many people have become injured because of it though. :crying:


I was doing this the other say at a site.....then got to thinking.... What if someone parks at the base of the pile on a 40,degree day. Will the snowlder fall on the car? Or just settle into the pile more?


----------



## OC&D

Hamelfire;1754029 said:


> Got ya beat. Many years ago was running a 950 rented from Cat. Went to an industrial. They had those fake curbs held in my rebar and I knew they were there. Thought I was far enough away until I went to dump the buket and found 50 of them. Sheared the rebar right off and did not feel a thing.


That'd be a little disappointing.

There was a contractor in Eagan several years ago that took an entire compact car and stacked in the pile without realizing it. That's a bad day.

I would rather have a route for a wheel loader than a truck. The problem is that I don't own a wheel loader, but I do own a truck. The one in the photo was a rental I and my buddy's company had in the 2010-11 winter when we had all that snow. I probably put 200 hours on that machine myself that winter.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Your tips sped up what I was doing with the skid, but I'm still faster in my tractor.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1754040 said:


> I was doing this the other say at a site.....then got to thinking.... What if someone parks at the base of the pile on a 40,degree day. Will the snowlder fall on the car? Or just settle into the pile more?


"Snowlder" ...I like it!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1754035 said:


> Or cars if they roll or when it gets warm and starts to melt.


I have heard of that being done to cars before. In the story I heard the car was left all winter and was not running. The boulder I heard about may have landed on the mirror and dented the door. Also, the car "I heard about" didn't move over the course of two seasons. I just heard about all these things so I'm not sure if its true.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1754040 said:


> I was doing this the other say at a site.....then got to thinking.... What if someone parks at the base of the pile on a 40,degree day. Will the snowlder fall on the car? Or just settle into the pile more?


The latter. We're talking snow, not rocks.


----------



## banonea

wintergreen82;1753910 said:


> 00z nam decided to get angry. Get the plows on standby. Esp. if Thursday night holds.


Is it looking bigger than what they are saying on kttc. Only calling for 1" or less...


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1754044 said:


> *I have heard* of that being done to cars before. In the story _*I heard *_the car was left all winter and was not running. The boulder *I heard* about may have landed on the mirror and dented the door. Also, the car *"I heard about"* didn't move over the course of two seasons. *I just heard about* all these things so I'm not sure if its true.


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dahl says up to an inch.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1754042 said:


> Your tips sped up what I was doing with the skid, but I'm still faster in my tractor.


Give it some time.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Hamelfire;1754029 said:


> Got ya beat. Many years ago was running a 950 rented from Cat. Went to an industrial. They had those fake curbs held in my rebar and I knew they were there. Thought I was far enough away until I went to dump the buket and found 50 of them. Sheared the rebar right off and did not feel a thing.


Is that when you moved to the public sector:waving::waving:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Timing is getting wrose ..


----------



## OC&D

banonea;1754046 said:


> Is it looking bigger than what they are saying on kttc. Only calling for 1" or less...


Check you out staying on topic and whatnot! Thumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

Drakeslayer;1754050 said:


> Is that when you moved to the public sector:waving::waving:


Nope. Waited for my chance plus guy I was working for running quadtrac went belly up and left me high and dry.


----------



## SSS Inc.

No wonder there is no salt. They salted the ski hill in Russia!ussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflag


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1754044 said:


> I have heard of that being done to cars before. In the story I heard the car was left all winter and was not running. The boulder I heard about may have landed on the mirror and dented the door. Also, the car "I heard about" didn't move over the course of two seasons. I just heard about all these things so I'm not sure if its true.


I took out a grill on a snow bird that they guy running the skid buried for me. All I had to do was go site to site and push back or move piles left by the skid. Drove into the pile and lifted up and it did not feel right, put boom down and there were car parts. I got blamed for someone else's mistake.


----------



## qualitycut

Hmm this might work


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1754058 said:


> I took out a grill on a snow bird that they guy running the skid buried for me. All I had to do was go site to site and push back or move piles left by the skid. Drove into the pile and lifted up and it did not feel right, put boom down and there were car parts. I got blamed for someone else's mistake.


I can believe that. I've seen piles get rally close to cars and lots of snow and drifting buries the car right next to the pile. Guy A knows all about it, Guy B has no idea.


----------



## OC&D

That Austrian slalom skier was smoking'!


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1754059 said:


> Hmm this might work


THats a good operator.


----------



## OC&D

Hamelfire;1754064 said:


> THats a good operator.


It also looks to be the first snow of the season when that was filmed.


----------



## CityGuy

OC&D;1754065 said:


> It also looks to be the first snow of the season when that was filmed.


That it did. Was waiting for the loader and pusher to come along and push all that over the curb.


----------



## banonea

OC&D;1754053 said:


> Check you out staying on topic and whatnot! Thumbs Up


Don't want us to get in trouble. ....


----------



## cbservicesllc

Story on 4 now tonight about cell phone ban in work zones... "Orange Cones, No Phones"


----------



## CityGuy

I was just reading over in the other thread and all they have been talking about for a few days is the price of fuel and the fact that there is a major salt shortage. Muni's up there have 2 weeks worth of salt and thats it. No more to be gotten. It;s the second week of Febuary. They better up the salt production quick like.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Watching swamp people. This show is kinda losing its fizzle like the orhers


----------



## cbservicesllc

Now law makers are talking a gas tax and metro sales tax to fix roads...


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1754069 said:


> Story on 4 now tonight about cell phone ban in work zones... "Orange Cones, No Phones"


5 did it too. If passed Aug 1 effect date. Wonder if it will apply to fire/police?


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1754070 said:


> I was just reading over in the other thread and all they have been talking about for a few days is the price of fuel and the fact that there is a major salt shortage. Muni's up there have 2 weeks worth of salt and thats it. No more to be gotten. It;s the second week of Febuary. They better up the salt production quick like.


They used to have a HUGE pile of it I'm Ssp by the river but haven't seen it there for a few years


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1754071 said:


> Watching swamp people. This show is kinda losing its fizzle like the orhers


Never got into that one. Just did not do it for my interest.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1754069 said:


> Story on 4 now tonight about cell phone ban in work zones... "Orange Cones, No Phones"


Only makes sense. Can't believe it took them that long


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1754076 said:


> Never got into that one. Just did not do it for my interest.


Gator boys was great at first but now I don't want to even watch it. Swamp people was pretty good at first now its just blah


----------



## OC&D

Hamelfire;1754074 said:


> 5 did it too. If passed Aug 1 effect date. Wonder if it will apply to fire/police?


C'mon, police are above the law, of course it won't apply to them.


----------



## wintergreen82

banonea;1754046 said:


> Is it looking bigger than what they are saying on kttc. Only calling for 1" or less...


Tomorrow night I'd guess 1.5 and Thursday night is the one to watch. Along with this weekend.

How can anyone think speed skating is boring? I can't get enough.


----------



## qualitycut

Its kinda like the no texting while driving law, instead of holding your phone up at eye level where you can still somewhat pay attention now its down in there lap and so are their eyes


----------



## qualitycut

wintergreen82;1754082 said:


> Tomorrow night I'd guess 1.5 and Thursday night is the one to watch. Along with this weekend.
> 
> How can anyone think speed skating is boring? I can't get enough.


Short tracks awesome lots of crashes


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1754085 said:


> Its kinda like the no texting while driving law, instead of holding your phone up at eye level where you can still somewhat pay attention now its down in there lap and so are their eyes


True but you will do it one time with a double fine.


----------



## qualitycut

What's funny is they get taxed on the medals


----------



## Green Grass

I go on one medical call and you guys have 5 pages! No wonder Canada can't keep up!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1754093 said:


> I go on one medical call and you guys have 5 pages! No wonder Canada can't keep up!


Time to get reading. Thumbs Up


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1754073 said:


> Now law makers are talking a gas tax and metro sales tax to fix roads...


What a bunch of garbage, isn't that factored into the current gas tax already?


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1754055 said:


> Nope. Waited for my chance plus guy I was working for running quadtrac went belly up and left me high and dry.


Is that the one who dug my parents house?


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1754100 said:


> What a bunch of garbage, isn't that factored into the current gas tax already?


Yes but we want more to satisfy you for complaining about that pot hole. Thumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1754101 said:


> Is that the one who dug my parents house?


Not VP, he went under before that. Was that his job or Bauer? Bob dug the footings at your rents, VP backfilled. Not sure who's job that really was.


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1754105 said:


> Not VP, he went under before that. Was that his job or Bauer? Bob dug the footings at your rents, VP backfilled. Not sure who's job that really was.


After VP I worked for D & R running quadtrac doing site development and bulding roads.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1754105 said:


> Not VP, he went under before that. Was that his job or Bauer? Bob dug the footings at your rents, VP backfilled. Not sure who's job that really was.


It was VP job that he ended up hiring Bob because he couldn't ever make it.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1754106 said:


> After VP I worked for D & R running quadtrac doing site development and bulding roads.


Should we worry about the city going belly up? You seem to have that effect on places.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1754073 said:


> Now law makers are talking a gas tax and metro sales tax to fix roads...


Yea cause all the other gas tax goes to social programs. The working class always gets the Dick


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1754102 said:


> Yes but we want more to satisfy you for complaining about that pot hole. Thumbs Up


What a bunch of pricks!  

Potholes are going to be hell this year though, even some parking lots are looking bad already.


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1754110 said:


> Yea cause all the other gas tax goes to social programs. The working class always gets the Dick


Not just working class, everyone who buys fuel is getting screwed.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1754108 said:


> Should we worry about the city going belly up? You seem to have that effect on places.


VP went up because he tried to build a mansion of a house and lost his butt. Then D&R went out after getting Fed up the azz on a highway project in waseca. That is still in court with the state and the contractor we were working for.


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1754111 said:


> What a bunch of pricks!
> 
> Potholes are going to be hell this year though, even some parking lots are looking bad already.


No they want to expand roads to handle the expected population boom that is coming and to ease congestion.


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1754112 said:


> Not just working class, everyone who buys fuel is getting screwed.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1754112 said:


> Not just working class, everyone who buys fuel is getting screwed.


Yea working class or people who have worked. Poor/lazy people get all the bebenefits from the working class.


----------



## CityGuy

Where did everyone else go? Kinda hard to get a big lead with only 3 of us.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1754114 said:


> No they want to expand roads to handle the expected population boom that is coming and to ease congestion.


Like every project takes ten years and then its already to small


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1754118 said:


> Yea working class or people who have worked. Poor/lazy people get all the bebenefits from the working class.


And they want 10 an hour to fip my .50 burger.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1754121 said:


> Like every project takes ten years and then its already to small


That is true but it's more complicated then that. There is planning, funding, open forums, approvals, bidding, awarding, start date.


----------



## qualitycut

They really want to use it toward public transportation so people become even more dependent on the government. You ever see the majority of people on the light rail?


----------



## Drakeslayer

Hamelfire;1754114 said:


> No they want to expand roads to handle the expected population boom that is coming and to ease congestion.


George jetson style is next. Gonna be hard to move all these buildings.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1754125 said:


> That is true but it's more complicated then that. There is planning, funding, open forums, approvals, bidding, awarding, start date.


I know I'm talking ground break to finish, look at the lafeyte bridge


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1754123 said:


> And they want 10 an hour to fip my .50 burger.


And those city guys want $80 to sleep in there truck.

Sorry couldn't pass up the opportunity


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1754129 said:


> I know I'm talking ground break to finish, look at the lafeyte bridge


I have a buddy who is working on that and they are there 6 days a week sun up to sun down. They are the ones doing all the steel.


----------



## banonea

Hamelfire;1754119 said:


> Where did everyone else go? Kinda hard to get a big lead with only 3 of us.


Got to run the brother in law to work. Last week and he gets his license back on Fri if he passes his test


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1754126 said:


> They really want to use it toward public transportation so people become even more dependent on the government. You ever see the majority of people on the light rail?


light rail is a joke, same with the commuter train thing. Waste of tax payer money.

We need to look at a better system. San francisco has a good one, dc has another.

Between that government waste and the fact that these multi billion dollar sports owners are making the tax payer pay for stadiums it's just a waste all around.


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;1754133 said:


> Got to run the brother in law to work. Last week and he gets his license back on Fri if he passes his test


Sounds like someone got in trouble


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1754123 said:


> And they want 10 an hour to fip my .50 burger.


Man don't even get me started on that bs!! That topic as a whole sends me through the roof!

1. The job pays what the job is worth, analyzing derivatives of a mutual fund or stock & selling investments is worth a lot of money to a lot of people. If you flip burgers at Mcd's, that is worth hardly anything because the skill level is next to nothing and you're compensated for that skill.

2. Min wage jobs are NOT meant for people to raise a family on, and if one's current job can't afford to pay the bills, time to find a new job. If one can't find a new job, go to school so you can qualify for a better job. If you can't afford school & are stuck working at said fast food place because you have 12 kids with 5 different people, well then you should've thought that through before making those choices.

Rant over. :realmad:


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1754129 said:


> I know I'm talking ground break to finish, look at the lafeyte bridge


Vicksburg lane in Plymouth has been on the boos for 10 years. It's complicated beacuse it's a federally subsidised road and a city road. The Rail wants a bridge and the city said you pay. They laughed so there it sits until there is money for it.


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;1754136 said:


> Sounds like someone got in trouble


he has been without a license for over 5 years got pulled over going to work one night because of burned out tail lightso I've been running him to work for the last 6 months because he had a iowa license when he got his DUI and had to wait 6 months to get his drivers license back. its been a royal pain in the ass on nights that it snows because not only do I have to drop him off but. if he doesn't pass this test on Friday I'm going to kick his ass


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1754130 said:


> And those city guys want $80 to sleep in there truck.
> 
> Sorry couldn't pass up the opportunity


Only 25, But I like that idea. Thumbs Up

I could afford to have you mow and plow the house.


----------



## skorum03

Hamelfire;1754119 said:


> Where did everyone else go? Kinda hard to get a big lead with only 3 of us.


I'm here, just watching 24 on netflix. Distracted


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;1754141 said:


> he has been without a license for over 5 years got pulled over going to work one night because of burned out tail lightso I've been running him to work for the last 6 months because he had a iowa license when he got his DUI and had to wait 6 months to get his drivers license back. its been a royal pain in the ass on nights that it snows because not only do I have to drop him off but. if he doesn't pass this test on Friday I'm going to kick his ass


I believe you get brother in law of the year award!


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1754139 said:


> Man don't even get me started on that bs!! That topic as a whole sends me through the roof!
> 
> 1. The job pays what the job is worth, analyzing derivatives of a mutual fund or stock & selling investments is worth a lot of money to a lot of people. If you flip burgers at Mcd's, that is worth hardly anything because the skill level is next to nothing and you're compensated for that skill.
> 
> 2. Min wage jobs are NOT meant for people to raise a family on, and if one's current job can't afford to pay the bills, time to find a new job. If one can't find a new job, go to school so you can qualify for a better job. If you can't afford school & are stuck working at said fast food place because you have 12 kids with 5 different people, well then you should've thought that through before making those choices.
> 
> Rant over. :realmad:


Thumbs Up


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1754142 said:


> Only 25, But I like that idea. Thumbs Up
> 
> I could afford to have you mow and plow the house.


With how much you are eating you better stick to push mowing your yard!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1754144 said:


> I believe you get brother in law of the year award!


I will second that. Thumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## Green Grass

Hamel you get your truck figured out?


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;1754144 said:


> I believe you get brother in law of the year award!


to say the least.....and to top it off work for you for about 3 years was but a worthless piece of s*** then he had to marry my sister, how's that for a kick in the teeth


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1754147 said:


> With how much you are eating you better stick to push mowing your yard!


I trained the wife to do that now. I sit on the deck with a beer.


----------



## Green Grass

Women's curling in 15 min


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;1754150 said:


> to say the least.....and to top it off work for you for about 3 years was but a worthless piece of s*** then he had to marry my sister, how's that for a kick in the teeth


Maybe kick him in the teeth.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1754151 said:


> I trained the wife to do that now. I sit on the deck with a beer.


This I have to see!!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1754149 said:


> Hamel you get your truck figured out?


Not yet. They guy that would have checked it today was off. The other heavy Mechanic is kinda an air head and I don't trust him so I am on it tomorrow. If not I will be in your neck of the woods in the afternoon.


----------



## BossPlow614

banonea;1754150 said:


> to say the least.....and to top it off work for you for about 3 years was but a worthless piece of s*** then he had to marry my sister, how's that for a kick in the teeth


If I had a sister I wouldn't have let a worthless pos marry her. I have 2 younger bros and wouldn't let them marry a pos chick either.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1754132 said:


> I have a buddy who is working on that and they are there 6 days a week sun up to sun down. They are the ones doing all the steel.


Really? I feel like everytime I drive by no one is there


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1754152 said:


> Women's curling in 15 min


What channel is that on? Not on the 11.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1754158 said:


> Really? I feel like everytime I drive by no one is there


yeah the problem is everything is done by hand. They spent most of the summer on a barge doing stuff.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1754159 said:


> What channel is that on? Not on the 11.


That is what they just said on 11


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1754155 said:


> This I have to see!!


It's great. I burn crap on saturdays and come home to mowed lawn or her mowing while I sit on my butt.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1754162 said:


> It's great. I burn crap on saturdays and come home to mowed lawn or her mowing while I sit on my butt.


I am going to start hanging out at your place on Saturdays


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1754150 said:


> to say the least.....and to top it off work for you for about 3 years was but a worthless piece of s*** then he had to marry my sister, how's that for a kick in the teeth


Don't feel bad my sister married a real POS. I really wonder how he wipes his own ass. She is a smarty pants and he is a loser. ??????????????


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1754164 said:


> Don't feel bad my sister married a real POS. I really wonder how he wipes his own ass. She is a smarty pants and he is a loser. ??????????????


Don't talk about SSS that way.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1754161 said:


> That is what they just said on 11


My guide says

short track womens,womens luge


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1754161 said:


> That is what they just said on 11


Woman's luge and speed skate and then probably that at 2am


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1754167 said:


> My guide says
> 
> short track womens,womens luge


So does mine but they said women curling round 2 will be on in 15 min.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1754166 said:


> Don't talk about SSS that way.


I'd be honored to have SSS as my b/i. This guy is a real loser.

Self proclamed bar tender. Asked for a jack and coke few years ago at christmas and he asked me what was in it?

Tell you enough?


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1754169 said:


> Woman's luge and speed skate and then probably that at 2am


They said the men curling would be at 4 am


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1754172 said:


> They said the men curling would be at 4 am


Either way I won't be awake for either.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1754171 said:


> I'd be honored to have SSS as my b/i. This guy is a real loser.
> 
> Self proclamed bar tender. Asked for a jack and coke few years ago at christmas and he asked me what was in it?
> 
> Tell you enough?


So Bacardi and sprite??

Where the hell did she find him?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Did I miss anything when my phone died?


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1754172 said:


> They said the men curling would be at 4 am


Nbc sports at 2 am is the woman's


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1754175 said:


> Did I miss anything when my phone died?


SSS is Hamels brother in law


----------



## qualitycut

I took some nightquil otherwise I will stay up till 2-3 and then be up at 7-8 then be bored all day.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1754177 said:


> Nbc sports at 2 am is the woman's


They fricken lied to me!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1754174 said:


> So Bacardi and sprite??
> 
> Where the hell did she find him?


Don;t know. Mom did not even go to the wedding she hates him and now her that much.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1754178 said:


> SSS is Hamels brother in law


----------



## qualitycut

How many people still go to businesses to drum up business?


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1754175 said:


> Did I miss anything when my phone died?


Just the usual 10 pages of food, fire, snow and bs


----------



## skorum03

BossPlow614;1754157 said:


> If I had a sister I wouldn't have let a worthless pos marry her. I have 2 younger bros and wouldn't let them marry a pos chick either.


You've ruled out 9 out of every 10 chicks i know haha


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1754181 said:


> Don;t know. Mom did not even go to the wedding she hates him and now her that much.


Do they live here or in a van by a river?


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1754180 said:


> They fricken lied to me!


You can look on the guide


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1754187 said:


> Do they live here or in a van by a river?


Chicago. She is some big wig something at Nielsen ratings.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1754183 said:


> How many people still go to businesses to drum up business?


More cold mailing then anything.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1754175 said:


> Did I miss anything when my phone died?


The 12 volt charger that is in skid. Too late now though.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1754190 said:


> Chicago. She is some big wig something at Nielsen ratings.


Fancy people.


----------



## CityGuy

How many posts we put on here today? Close to 500 yet?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1754193 said:


> Fancy people.


THey never call, they never right, so F em. I am not losing anything.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1754191 said:


> More cold mailing then anything.


Same here, I was just thinking when I started out 7-8 years ago I walked into every business I could, haven't in 6 years probably and I think I would be to scared lol


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1754195 said:


> THey never call, they never right, so F em. I am not losing anything.


Private school at it's finest there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;1754192 said:


> The 12 volt charger that is in skid. Too late now though.


That's the problem with technology. I run a USB cable for a charger in the truck. My regular charger was still in the tractor.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1754196 said:


> Same here, I was just thinking when I started out 7-8 years ago I walked into every business I could, haven't in 6 years probably and I think I would be to scared lol


I started last year just sending businesses bids and a letter with it. I landed about 25% of them and had to do nothing.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1754202 said:


> I started last year just sending businesses bids and a letter with it. I landed about 25% of them and had to do nothing.


Yea I used to send a letter and then this summer started doing that, works good for them.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1754201 said:


> That's the problem with technology. I run a USB cable for a charger in the truck. My regular charger was still in the tractor.


time to get an adaptor.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1754203 said:


> Yea I used to send a letter and then this summer started doing that, works good for them.


Most get comfortable and don't want to mess with it but if you send them a bid and they have to do nothing much better responses.


----------



## qualitycut

Hmmmm must not have unplugged the air compressor in the garage, kinda scared me


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1754209 said:


> Hmmmm must not have unplugged the air compressor in the garage, kinda scared me


You did something today?


----------



## CityGuy

Since midnight last night we have put up 20 pages.

20 pages x 20 posts a page is 200 posts. Not bad.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1754210 said:


> You did something today?


No a while ago but I haven't heard it fill up for a while


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1754210 said:


> You did something today?


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1754164 said:


> Don't feel bad my sister married a real POS. I really wonder how he wipes his own ass. *She is a smarty pants and he is a loser.* ??????????????


Man, isn't that the truth with about 99% of chicks my age!


----------



## qualitycut

I could use some snow I also just remembered I sold my lawn trailer. I need to much crap this spring


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1754214 said:


> Man, isn't that the truth with about 99% of chicks my age!


She is a little older than you. 81.


----------



## CityGuy

Man I am only at 2.24 posts per day. Better kick it in gear.


----------



## CityGuy

Only 177 behind SSS. Might catch him by the end of the week.


----------



## OC&D

G'night folks.


----------



## CityGuy

I am out for the night. Be back in the morning sometime.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Hamelfire;1754211 said:


> Since midnight last night we have put up 20 pages.
> 
> 20 pages x 20 posts a page is 400 posts. Not bad.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1754217 said:


> Man I am only at 2.24 posts per day. Better kick it in gear.


Only guy on here with a full time job and post more in a day then the rest of us


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1754211 said:


> Since midnight last night we have put up 20 pages.
> 
> 20 pages x 20 posts a page is 200 posts. Not bad.


And that right there is why public employees get a bad rap.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1754224 said:


> And that right there is why public employees get a bad rap.


How's the pile moving going?


----------



## Greenery

Hamelfire;1754140 said:


> Vicksburg lane in Plymouth has been on the boos for 10 years. It's complicated beacuse it's a federally subsidised road and a city road. The Rail wants a bridge and the city said you pay. They laughed so there it sits until there is money for it.


Those are some wonderful speed bumps they put in at the tracks. I gotta know, were those planned? Lots of skid marks right off the bat from people Jumping the tracks.


----------



## BossPlow614

Green Grass;1754191 said:


> More cold mailing then anything.





qualitycut;1754183 said:


> How many people still go to businesses to drum up business?


Cold calling has worked for me also.

What do you include in your letter, basically a cover letter? How do you know what exact services they want?



skorum03;1754186 said:


> You've ruled out 9 out of every 10 chicks i know haha


Lmao. That's how it goes!


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1754235 said:


> Cold calling has worked for me also.
> 
> What do you include in your letter, basically a cover letter? How do you know what exact services they want?
> 
> Lmao. That's how it goes!


I just do all the basics and then have options, 
Fert xx more a month


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;1754154 said:


> Maybe kick him in the teeth.


there are days.....


----------



## banonea

BossPlow614;1754157 said:


> If I had a sister I wouldn't have let a worthless pos marry her. I have 2 younger bros and wouldn't let them marry a pos chick either.


My mother told me something very important the day I married my wife, she said " She is not to person I would have chosen for you, but I don't half to sleep with her".... He has gotten better over the since mom passed away a year and a half ago, but I also don't half to be as polite anymore as I did for my mother so he is in " training" mode now. I am the oldest of 4 in my family, and with both mom and dad gone, it is my job to make sure everyone is ok. I made mom a promise.....


----------



## banonea

Hamelfire;1754171 said:


> I'd be honored to have SSS as my b/i. This guy is a real loser.
> 
> Self proclamed bar tender. Asked for a jack and coke few years ago at christmas and he asked me what was in it?
> 
> Tell you enough?


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1754183 said:


> How many people still go to businesses to drum up business?


I do, that is how I landed most of my accounts. look for places that look like A$$ and ask them " are you happy with your current service"


----------



## Polarismalibu

Olympics was boring tonight it seemed. Ended up watching we are the millers. Pretty funny movie! And Jennifer Aniston stripping isn't bad ether


----------



## skorum03

banonea;1754244 said:


> I do, that is how I landed most of my accounts. look for places that look like A$$ and ask them " are you happy with your current service"


Thats what I've been doing. Or If I don't have time to stop I try to shoot them an email asking if they are accepting quotes for the upcoming season


----------



## BossPlow614

Another show CB & Ryde would like is Hotel Impossible on Travel Channel, Anthony Melchiorri goes to hotels that are struggling and see what the issues are and corrects them. Everything from management styles & procedures, how the rooms/lobby/etc are set up, their financials/budget, w.e. Really interesting. New episodes Mondays at 9p, watching it right now. There's a show just like it called Restaurant Impossible on food network also.


----------



## BossPlow614

skorum03;1754253 said:


> Thats what I've been doing. Or If I don't have time to stop I try to shoot them an email asking if they are accepting quotes for the upcoming season


I'm assuming you do that at just local businesses, ie. banks, gas stations, daycares, etc.?


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1754236 said:


> I just do all the basics and then have options,
> Fert xx more a month


I may have to try that out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

-12, clear, calm. 

05:39


----------



## SnowGuy73

Marler says an inch, maybe.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Barlow says up to an inch. Future cast showed it going north of me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Wcco says 1-3 for about the entire southern half of MN and didn't show it reaching the metro until like 02:00 and lasting until about 08:00


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu has me down to 1.07" total.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS says less than 1".


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sven says .4". Showed it galling apart before reaching the metro and then redeveloping down by Jim.


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1754224 said:


> And that right there is why public employees get a bad rap.


Don't worry he went to private school.


----------



## qualitycut

Man that night quil f'ed me up, woke up with no pillow case on and with my head at the foot of the bed. And tired as heck still


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1754305 said:
 

> Man that night quil f'ed me up, woke up with no pillow case on and with my head at the foot of the bed. And tired as heck still


Thats what happens when you drink half the bottle. .....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1754225 said:


> How's the pile moving going?


I was already in bed. Did the minimum I had to do.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1754283 said:


> NWS says less than 1".


I'm the same as well down here


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Accu has me at .78


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The RAP sure looks a little stronger than what everyone is reporting.


----------



## CityGuy

Humor for the day.

As a trucker stops at a red light, a blonde catches up. She jumps out of her car, runs up to his truck, and knocks on the door. The trucker lowers the window, and she says "Hi, my name is Heather and you're losing some of your load." 
The trucker ignores her and proceeds down the street. When the truck stops for another red light, the girl catches up again. She jumps out of her car, runs up and knocks on the door. Again, the trucker lowers the window. As if they've never spoken, the blonde says brightly, "Hi my name is Heather, and you are losing some of your load!" 
Shaking his head, the trucker ignores her again and continues down the street. At the third red light, the same thing happens again. All out of breath, the blonde gets out of her car, runs up, knocks on the truck door. The trucker lowers the window. Again she says "Hi, my name is Heather, and you are losing some of your load!" 
When the light turns green the trucker revs up and races to the next light. When he stops this time, he hurriedly gets out of the truck, and runs back to the blonde's car. He knocks on her window, and as she lowers it, he says "Hi, my name is Kevin, it's Winter in Michigan and I'm driving the SALT TRUCK!"


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1754223 said:


> Only guy on here with a full time job and post more in a day then the rest of us


Whenever I can.


----------



## CityGuy

Greenery;1754233 said:


> Those are some wonderful speed bumps they put in at the tracks. I gotta know, were those planned? Lots of skid marks right off the bat from people Jumping the tracks.


That is an engineering F up. My boss asked what I would do I told him and he said thats what he would do as well. But they won't give us the money to do it. IT's just a band aide.


----------



## CityGuy

Video of some of our guys actually working.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Meteogram is almost up to 2" by tomorrow morning for MSP.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hourly on NWS shows 0.7" for me.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1754340 said:


> Humor for the day.
> 
> As a trucker stops at a red light, a blonde catches up. She jumps out of her car, runs up to his truck, and knocks on the door. The trucker lowers the window, and she says "Hi, my name is Heather and you're losing some of your load."
> The trucker ignores her and proceeds down the street. When the truck stops for another red light, the girl catches up again. She jumps out of her car, runs up and knocks on the door. Again, the trucker lowers the window. As if they've never spoken, the blonde says brightly, "Hi my name is Heather, and you are losing some of your load!"
> Shaking his head, the trucker ignores her again and continues down the street. At the third red light, the same thing happens again. All out of breath, the blonde gets out of her car, runs up, knocks on the truck door. The trucker lowers the window. Again she says "Hi, my name is Heather, and you are losing some of your load!"
> When the light turns green the trucker revs up and races to the next light. When he stops this time, he hurriedly gets out of the truck, and runs back to the blonde's car. He knocks on her window, and as she lowers it, he says "Hi, my name is Kevin, it's Winter in Michigan and I'm driving the SALT TRUCK!"


Saw that on fakebook a few days ago


----------



## skorum03

BossPlow614;1754256 said:


> I'm assuming you do that at just local businesses, ie. banks, gas stations, daycares, etc.?


Yes correct.



qualitycut;1754305 said:


> Man that night quil f'ed me up, woke up with no pillow case on and with my head at the foot of the bed. And tired as heck still


THat stuff puts you in a coma



Hamelfire;1754340 said:


> Humor for the day.
> 
> As a trucker stops at a red light, a blonde catches up. She jumps out of her car, runs up to his truck, and knocks on the door. The trucker lowers the window, and she says "Hi, my name is Heather and you're losing some of your load."
> The trucker ignores her and proceeds down the street. When the truck stops for another red light, the girl catches up again. She jumps out of her car, runs up and knocks on the door. Again, the trucker lowers the window. As if they've never spoken, the blonde says brightly, "Hi my name is Heather, and you are losing some of your load!"
> Shaking his head, the trucker ignores her again and continues down the street. At the third red light, the same thing happens again. All out of breath, the blonde gets out of her car, runs up, knocks on the truck door. The trucker lowers the window. Again she says "Hi, my name is Heather, and you are losing some of your load!"
> When the light turns green the trucker revs up and races to the next light. When he stops this time, he hurriedly gets out of the truck, and runs back to the blonde's car. He knocks on her window, and as she lowers it, he says "Hi, my name is Kevin, it's Winter in Michigan and I'm driving the SALT TRUCK!"


......ha


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm at .8" from Accu, .9" from NWS.


----------



## skorum03

NWS has "snow likely" on saturday. 60% but gives no totals


----------



## skorum03

my nws also says its -20 in hudson right now. WTF


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1754361 said:


> NWS has "snow likely" on saturday. 60% but gives no totals


Saw that too.

5 has the same, Barlow said several inches possible this morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Channel 4 guy is now saying 1-2", Marler just said 1/2" up to 1.5" now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1754370 said:


> Channel 4 guy is now saying 1-2", Marler just said 1/2" up to 1.5" now.


Typical......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm at -22 this morning.


----------



## CityGuy

skorum03;1754361 said:


> NWS has "snow likely" on saturday. 60% but gives no totals


Figures. I am supposed to burn a house.


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1754367 said:


> Saw that too.
> 
> 5 has the same, Barlow said several inches possible this morning.


I sure Hope not. Any thing under 2 inches


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1754372 said:


> I'm at -22 this morning.


I guess I thought that for some reason we were done with these crazy over night lows.


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1754381 said:


> I sure Hope not. Any thing under 2 inches


I say a half inch!


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1754385 said:


> I guess I thought that for some reason we were done with these crazy over night lows.


This is the last morning, that's what all the locals say!

They have also said for the last two weeks no snow on the 7 day either, and within 3 days that changes.


----------



## qualitycut

Dash. 1+ or - Keith m


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1754391 said:


> Dash. 1+ or - Keith m


That's a thick dash!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I suppose I should get up and fix the issues I have with my plows.

I can see us getting 2" tonight.







Or nothing. At least the snow is on the radar. You can see it progressing. No more what ifs or maybes.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1754394 said:


> That's a thick dash!


No kidding. 1" of Mrs. Dash would ruin your meal.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just got a call to salt a large parking lot. So much for sitting around.


----------



## qualitycut

Barlow said up to an inch,


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1754401 said:


> No kidding. 1" of Mrs. Dash would ruin your meal.


Been there before!

Sh!t happens while cooking half a case in!


----------



## qualitycut

The Sam Ryan must have got demoted to traffic


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1754402 said:


> Just got a call to salt a large parking lot. So much for sitting around.


Its $$$$$$$$$$$$$ atleast.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1754405 said:


> The Sam Ryan must have got demoted to traffic


He was the weather guy at 11:00 yesterday too. Everything is goofy at 5.


----------



## TKLAWN

It sure looks like it's going to start before 10pm on the radar.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1754412 said:


> It sure looks like it's going to start before 10pm on the radar.


Doesn't look very impressive


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1754412 said:


> It sure looks like it's going to start before 10pm on the radar.


It'd be nice if it did.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1754403 said:


> barlow said up to an inch,


wait a second.

I thought i was barlo....lol

and were at .07 here.
So wit a 10-1 ratio

i wonfer if we will get frz dtz wed....?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1754413 said:


> Doesn't look very impressive


They never do, then gain moisture from the exhaust at the Monticello power plant and explode right over us.

Then get wrapped up in the urban heat island and dump.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1754412 said:


> It sure looks like it's going to start before 10pm on the radar.


Looks like it will be done by 10 pm on the radar.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1754417 said:


> They never do, then gain moisture from the exhaust at the Monticello power plant and explode right over us.
> 
> Then get wrapped up in the urban heat island and dump.


Is that your professional opinion?


----------



## skorum03

No one has posted in the Canadian thread since 7:45 pm yesterday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1754427 said:


> No one has posted in the Canadian thread since 7:45 pm yesterday.


They are plotting their return!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;1754427 said:


> No one has posted in the Canadian thread since 7:45 pm yesterday.


that's because they are rallying together to over take us in less than a day


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nothing from Novak this morning either...


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1754419 said:


> Looks like it will be done by 10 pm on the radar.


Seriously, could we possibly get that lucky?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1754435 said:


> Nothing from Novak this morning either...


Nevermind, he says next chance for snow is this weekend, nothing about tonight....


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1754436 said:


> Seriously, could we possibly get that lucky?


Not this season!


----------



## skorum03

OC&D;1754436 said:


> Seriously, could we possibly get that lucky?


highly unlikely. But you never know


----------



## OC&D

I'm trying to work up the motivation to get on the elliptical, but it's not working so well.


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1754440 said:


> Nevermind, he says next chance for snow is this weekend, nothing about tonight....


He's not calling for anything for tonight?!?


----------



## skorum03

So is that stuff out on the western edge of montana our saturday stuff? Or is that for early next week?


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1754447 said:


> He's not calling for anything for tonight?!?


No mention of anything, I will ask.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1754447 said:


> He's not calling for anything for tonight?!?


Can I get that number? I'd like to call for nothing tonight as well.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1754450 said:


> No mention of anything, I will ask.


Someone else already asked him, I will watch for a reply.


----------



## skorum03

OC&D;1754445 said:


> I'm trying to work up the motivation to get on the elliptical, but it's not working so well.


Whenever that happens to me, I just go look at myself in the mirror with my shirt off... that usually does it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

lwnmwrman22;1754451 said:


> can i get that number? I'd like to call for nothing tonight as well.


x2...............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1754421 said:


> Is that your professional opinion?


You got a better one??


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1754451 said:


> Can I get that number? I'd like to call for nothing tonight as well.


I would be willing to trade nothing saturday for something tonight.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1754451 said:


> Can I get that number? I'd like to call for nothing tonight as well.


Sorry bud, even if you had the number, with your luck your calling card probably has a zero balance.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1754449 said:


> So is that stuff out on the western edge of montana our saturday stuff? Or is that for early next week?


That's held up in the mountains. It will be an offshoot of that for Thursday.


----------



## Camden

I think someone needs to start a thread pointing out that the Canadians have been overtaken. One little state has beat out an entire country ussmileyflag


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1754458 said:


> Sorry bud, even if you had the number, with your luck your calling card probably has a zero balance.


Touché. Either that or I'd misdial and end up on a Tranny porn line, phone would break and wouldn't be able to hang up and end up with a $300 phone charge.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1754455 said:


> You got a better one??


I'm an amateur. But that would follow the north of 94 theory.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1754461 said:


> I think someone needs to start a thread pointing out that the Canadians have been overtaken. One little state has beat out an entire country ussmileyflag


Just run over to their thread and post the USA emoticon 3 times then leave.

No one say anything else

Then tonight someone else do it. Let them try to figure it out.


----------



## OC&D

skorum03;1754453 said:


> Whenever that happens to me, I just go look at myself in the mirror with my shirt off... that usually does it.


Yep. I hear you, but need to get my @ss out of bed to do that. I've been laying here for an hour and a half playing around on my phone.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1754463 said:


> I'm an amateur. But that would not follow the north of 94 theory.


Yes it would, cause it sucks up moisture "from the south".


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1754467 said:


> Yes it would, cause it sucks up moisture "from the south".


Fixed it, meant would.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1754465 said:


> Just run over to their thread and post the USA emoticon 3 times then leave.
> 
> No one say anything else
> 
> Then tonight someone else do it. Let them try to figure it out.


Too bad we don't have an emoticon with a MN flag.


----------



## OC&D

Ok. That's it. I'm doing it. Hopefully there is some good Olympics to watch during my 1/2 hour of pain.


----------



## Greenery

Plowsite Olympics - who has the least to do and the fastest fingers.

Were in the lead for the gold medal.


----------



## Camden

http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=1754498&postcount=43628

I hope they have a sense of humor.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1754419 said:


> Looks like it will be done by 10 pm on the radar.


Then redevelop AND wrap around = 4" ending at 5:30am.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak's response....

I guess I should've said "significant" snow. The overnight snow is a tricky one. I just can't imagine getting much more than an inch or so.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1754509 said:


> http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=1754498&postcount=43628
> 
> I hope they have a sense of humor.


I'm sure that one won't last long...


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1754515 said:


> Novak's response....
> 
> I guess I should've said "significant" snow. The overnight snow is a tricky one. I just can't imagine getting much more than an inch or so.


That's right. He only predicts the real snow, not these little "inch or so" snowfalls.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1754519 said:


> I'm sure that one won't last long...


Still there so far


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1754511 said:


> Then redevelop AND wrap around = 4" ending at 5:30am.


Right, after it picks up the moisture from the power plant and the urban heat island.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The Canadians will take the high road. They'll be like  whatever and we'll be like little schoolgirls :laughing: in the corner.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1754527 said:


> Right, after it picks up the moisture from the power plant and the urban heat island.


But something like that would NEVER happen, they are only forecasting a dusting-1" possible


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1754531 said:


> The Canadians will take the high road. They'll be like  whatever and we'll be like little schoolgirls :laughing: in the corner.


Sadly you're probably right.


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

There could be an issue here.....









Beside driving off a cliff.


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1754553 said:


>


So is john dee saying the snow will be insignificant on saturday? And think we'll get something early next week? THere was some talk of a monday - tuesday thing wasn't there a few days ago?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1754567 said:


> There could be an issue here.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beside driving off a cliff.


Nope that's normal, I think I would have quit by now if I were you. Do you have a black cloud over you ALL the time?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

skorum03;1754576 said:


> So is john dee saying the snow will be insignificant on saturday? And think we'll get something early next week? THere was some talk of a monday - tuesday thing wasn't there a few days ago?


That only goes to 7am on Saturday


----------



## skorum03

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1754579 said:


> That only goes to 7am on Saturday


I see that. I guess I thought it was a friday into saturday thing, but maybe its saturday - sunday


----------



## skorum03

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1754577 said:


> Nope that's normal, I think I would have quit by now if I were you. Do you have a black cloud over you ALL the time?


Me too. Would have sold everything except one lawn mower and one plow truck and done everything solo.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1754577 said:


> Nope that's normal, I think I would have quit by now if I were you. Do you have a black cloud over you ALL the time?


Sure seems I do this year.


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1754576 said:


> So is john dee saying the snow will be insignificant on saturday? And think we'll get something early next week? THere was some talk of a monday - tuesday thing wasn't there a few days ago?


Have to wait until tomorrow to see what he thinks for Saturday, in more detail that is.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1754583 said:


> I see that. I guess I thought it was a friday into saturday thing, but maybe its saturday - sunday


Your GF is going to be pissed !!!

And lonely on Valentine's.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1754592 said:


> Your GF is going to be pissed !!!
> 
> And lonely on Valentine's.


Yeah she is. Can hardly wait to tell her I'm not coming


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1754595 said:


> Yeah she is. Can hardly wait to tell her I'm not coming


You will just have to bring a ring next time. I would wait till the very last possible minute to tell her.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1754592 said:


> Your GF is going to be pissed !!!
> 
> And lonely on Valentine's.


I might still go and just have my brother take care of my stuff. Maybe

Idk

We'll see


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1754598 said:


> You will just have to bring a ring next time. I would wait till the very last possible minute to tell her.


A ring huh? Sounds expensive.... Ring or new plow... ring or new plow..?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1754599 said:


> I might still go and just have my brother take care of my stuff. Maybe
> 
> Idk
> 
> We'll see


Have your brother take care of the GF. You'll be better off.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1754602 said:


> Have your brother take care of the GF. You'll be better off.


THat is the truth


----------



## skorum03

Whats everyone up to today?


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1754620 said:


> Whats everyone up to today?


Applebees for lunch with the dad then to tri state to look at a skid then Olympics


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;1754620 said:


> Whats everyone up to today?


I drove a dump truck and Bobcat down a street barely wide enough for a smart car in Mpls. Then said f it and parked it in a tiny parking lot I was supposed to work on. Stacked snow then went back to shakopee where I tried to defrost my plow so the wings would extend. It worked and I am now at home so the sick wife could go to work and put out some fires. Now at home I just watched The russians beat japan in womens hockey. Avoiding Skating because I'm sure it will be shown tonight. Looked at all the models and having a hard time figuring out where NWS and several others get less than an inch out of the data I looked at.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Channel 5 shows .1 for me and over an inch for the metro. Dumb piece of junk phone won't copy again


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1754625 said:


> Applebees for lunch with the dad then to tri state to look at a skid then Olympics


Then up to stacy to buy a skid. It's on the trailer, I'll deliver. Give you a fire sale price.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1754625 said:


> Applebees for lunch with the dad then to tri state to look at a skid then Olympics


Who did you talk to at Tristate?


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1754625 said:


> Applebees for lunch with the dad then to tri state to look at a skid then Olympics


Oh applebees sounds good. They have good wings. And that queso blanco dip thing.



SSS Inc.;1754626 said:


> I drove a dump truck and Bobcat down a street barely wide enough for a smart car in Mpls. Then said f it and parked it in a tiny parking lot I was supposed to work on. Stacked snow then went back to shakopee where I tried to defrost my plow so the wings would extend. It worked and I am now at home so the sick wife could go to work and put out some fires. Now at home I just watched The russians beat japan in womens hockey. Avoiding Skating because I'm sure it will be shown tonight. Looked at all the models and having a hard time figuring out where NWS and several others get less than an inch out of the data I looked at.


You've accomplished a lot more than most already today.



SSS Inc.;1754629 said:


> Who did you talk to at Tristate?


Which tri-state?


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;1754634 said:


> Which tri-state?


I'm guessing Burnsville, not Hudson.


----------



## OC&D

skorum03;1754620 said:


> Whats everyone up to today?


I'm still working on cleaning out my office. 

I do have to run over to my parents at some point and stop at the bank, so that will be exciting.

SSS must be sleeping in. 

EDTA^^ Speak of the devil, and he appears!


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1754636 said:


> I'm guessing Burnsville, not Hudson.


yeah I suppose. Couldn't remember where the other two are.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1754638 said:


> I'm still working on cleaning out my office.
> 
> I do have to run over to my parents at some point and stop at the bank, so that will be exciting.
> 
> SSS must be sleeping in.


Hey I just posted three times. :waving: I even snuck one in over at the Canada thread this morning copying Camden.

For the record I had a Bobcat and truck on the highway at 6 a.m. It was darn cold.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

NOAA has me at .7" kinda wondering if they are wrong by about an inch?


----------



## skorum03

NWS bumped me up to 90% tonight. From 60% I think. Still at up to an inch


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

skorum03;1754640 said:


> yeah I suppose. Couldn't remember where the other two are.


Vadnais heights


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1754641 said:


> Hey I just posted three times. :waving: I even snuck one in over at the Canada thread this morning copying Camden.
> 
> For the record I had a Bobcat and truck on the highway at 6 a.m. It was darn cold.


Yeah -20 this morning. Burr


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1754641 said:


> Hey I just posted three times. :waving: I even snuck one in over at the Canada thread this morning copying Camden.
> 
> For the record I had a Bobcat and truck on the highway at 6 a.m. It was darn cold.


Yeah, how fun for you. I was still curled up next to my wife at 6 this morning, and I'm not ashamed to admit it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

This sucks not being able to copy and post stuff


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1754344 said:


> That is an engineering F up. My boss asked what I would do I told him and he said thats what he would do as well. But they won't give us the money to do it. IT's just a band aide.


I heard it was because the banking of the track had to be adjusted or something.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

A positive? Only $100 in parts at Crysteel. Now to get it done.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1754629 said:


> Who did you talk to at Tristate?


Its the one in little canada


----------



## jimslawnsnow

What is everyone with Verizon using for phones?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1754667 said:


> Its the one in little canada


You're already 1/2 way to my house.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1754349 said:


> Meteogram is almost up to 2" by tomorrow morning for MSP.


Yep............


----------



## skorum03

cbservicesllc;1754671 said:


> Yep............


Bring it now. Not the weekend.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1754451 said:


> Can I get that number? I'd like to call for nothing tonight as well.


Same here...... both kids are sick, wife is going nuts, I was doing pushbacks all night...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That can't be the only snow on the radar.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1754671 said:


> Yep............


It looks like the RAP has a delayed start about 4-5 hours later than the other models.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1754676 said:


> That can't be the only snow on the radar.


Watch one of the models to see how it "suppose to develop". Whats on the radar is just the start of it. At this hour both the GFS and NAM had virtually nothing in the Dakotas.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1754515 said:


> Novak's response....
> 
> I guess I should've said "significant" snow. The overnight snow is a tricky one. I just can't imagine getting much more than an inch or so.


"Or so" being the key word...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1754567 said:


> There could be an issue here.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beside driving off a cliff.


Uh oh........


----------



## Polarismalibu

This is how I'm spending this nice sunny day!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1754641 said:


> Hey I just posted three times. :waving:  I even snuck one in over at the Canada thread this morning copying Camden.
> 
> For the record I had a Bobcat and truck on the highway at 6 a.m. It was darn cold.


Same here... DANG cold!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1754685 said:
 

> This is how I'm spending this nice sunny day!


You're in Antarctica?

Didn't know there were trees in Antarctica.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1754685 said:


> This is how I'm spending this nice sunny day!


Looks like you're upside down over a blue lake.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I see the RAP isn't even starting until about 2, then redeveloping through about 10?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

4&5 pretty much show nothing for me now and 1-2 for the metro. What did I say was going to happen down here? I said we would get nothing or 6" and now we are getting nothing. Every time accu jumps the gun and they all agree early I get nothing


----------



## DDB

LwnmwrMan22;1754695 said:


> I see the RAP isn't even starting until about 2, then redeveloping through about 10?


Does the RAP model that you look at go further then 18 hours out?


----------



## SSS Inc.

We need to post enough to get on a new page. These giant upside down pics are screwing with my screen. :laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

DDB;1754706 said:


> Does the RAP model that you look at go further then 18 hours out?


Not for me.


----------



## cbservicesllc

DDB;1754706 said:


> Does the RAP model that you look at go further then 18 hours out?


The rap is a rapid refresh 18 hour model


----------



## wintergreen82

Going to an auction on Thursday. They have a 2003 cheverolet C4 contractor dump box there. Do no know miles, pictures look clean. Any idea what the worth may possibly be?


----------



## ryde307

wintergreen82;1754716 said:


> Going to an auction on Thursday. They have a 2003 cheverolet C4 contractor dump box there. Do no know miles, pictures look clean. Any idea what the worth may possibly be?


Nope but I am going to buy it.

ON a serious note what are people thinking for snow tonight?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

DDB;1754706 said:


> Does the RAP model that you look at go further then 18 hours out?


No, but since it goes to about 6 am tomorrow and shows a fair amount of moisture to the west of the cities, I'm kind of making up my own for a bit.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1754726 said:


> Nope but I am going to buy it.
> 
> ON a serious note what are people thinking for snow tonight?


2"......... Minimum.

Mostly because that's about where the Meteogram is at, and it's the way my entire winter is going, so might as well have another 2" snowfall from 2 am to 10 am.

Sorry to drag everyone in with me.


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;1754726 said:


> Nope but I am going to buy it.
> 
> ON a serious note what are people thinking for snow tonight?


Probably 2... At the airport the NAM and GFS are at 2 inches... NWS is .7... the RAP just starts to show it starting at 3AM so those numbers arent complete yet...

EDIT: I forgot the Lwnmwrman factor...


----------



## DDB

SSS Inc.;1754708 said:


> Not for me.





cbservicesllc;1754714 said:


> The rap is a rapid refresh 18 hour model





LwnmwrMan22;1754737 said:


> No, but since it goes to about 6 am tomorrow and shows a fair amount of moisture to the west of the cities, I'm kind of making up my own for a bit.


Gotcha, thanks!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1754737 said:


> No, but since it goes to about 6 am tomorrow and shows a fair amount of moisture to the west of the cities, I'm kind of making up my own for a bit.


Did you factor in the part where it blows up over the metro at about 7 a.m.????


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1754746 said:


> Did you factor in the part where it blows up over the metro at about 7 a.m.????


It only blows up over forest lake, Stacy area


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1754746 said:


> Did you factor in the part where it blows up over the metro at about 7 a.m.????


Yeah, that's why I said 2-10 am unlike everyone else saying done by morning commute.


----------



## qualitycut

My pump is filling up at about a gallon per 5 minutes


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1754755 said:


> It only blows up over forest lake, Stacy area


Perfect!
I see SSS is talking smack to the Canadians about curling.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1754755 said:


> It only blows up over forest lake, Stacy area


No, actually south.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1754761 said:


> No, actually south.


Hmmm must of forgot about your last plow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1754757 said:


> My pump is filling up at about a gallon per 5 minutes


All of ours have been doing that.

Here is the RAP at 5 am tomorrow.
http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/ruc18hr_sfc_prcp.gif


----------



## cbservicesllc

Latest RAP has 1.3 at the airport by 6AM


----------



## fozzy

On what date in November do you guys use for a seasonal? Nov 1st Or the 15th? I have never bid a seasonal. I have to have the bid in by Friday. Thanks.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

fozzy;1754774 said:


> On what date in November do you guys use for a seasonal? Nov 1st Or the 15th? I have never bid a seasonal. I have to have the bid in by Friday. Thanks.


I run November 1 through April 30. 6 months.
70% of guys run 5 months and then November 15-April 15.


----------



## SSS Inc.

-We are Nov 1st to March 31st. 

-Our pumps are about 15 gallons a minute. 

-2" sure looks likely. Glad I brought my plow home.


----------



## olsonbro

fozzy;1754774 said:


> On what date in November do you guys use for a seasonal? Nov 1st Or the 15th? I have never bid a seasonal. I have to have the bid in by Friday. Thanks.


We run Nov 1, through March 31. 5 installments for the snow $$$


----------



## banonea

Camden;1754509 said:


> http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=1754498&postcount=43628
> 
> I hope they have a sense of humor.


NiceThumbs Up


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1754567 said:


> There could be an issue here.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beside driving off a cliff.


How in the Hell.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1754798 said:


> How in the Hell.....


Top of the plate snapped off.

Pushed into a frozen pile and heard "PING".

Thought to myself.... hmmm... that didn't sound right.

Have the main parts, one of my employees is on his way over to take it to his buddy's shop so they can put it back together.

I gotta run and get all new bolts, got the instructions printed off.

As for 2" LIKELY,..... I wouldn't go so far as LIKELY, but yes possible.

RAP, as cb said, has 1.3 at the airport. Guess it somewhat depends on the ratio.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1754787 said:


> -We are Nov 1st to March 31st.
> 
> -Our pumps are about 15 gallons a minute.
> 
> -2" sure looks likely. Glad I brought my plow home.


Quit at 5.00$ of course I'm in st Paul and no diesel or ice melt.


----------



## banonea

skorum03;1754620 said:


> Whats everyone up to today?


Had to spread some salt at a account that had a sewer line freeze :crying:. they had rotor ruder come out and clear it out and they drained it into the parking lot....SSS could do some nice skating in there lot.Thumbs Up


----------



## banonea

fozzy;1754774 said:


> On what date in November do you guys use for a seasonal? Nov 1st Or the 15th? I have never bid a seasonal. I have to have the bid in by Friday. Thanks.


Nov 1st to April 30


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like NWS has everyone at 100% now for snow.

I've gone from .7" to 1.3".

Everyone else is still right at an inch.


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;1754685 said:


> This is how I'm spending this nice sunny day!


Damn your good. Backflip with the snow


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1754816 said:


> Looks like NWS has everyone at 100% now for snow.
> 
> I've gone from .7" to 1.3".
> 
> Everyone else is still right at an inch.


do you think I will get 2" down here? I am suppose to do a continued education on Thursday. haven't paid for the class yet and shure as **** when I do, it will drop 6" on me:realmad:


----------



## ryde307

We had our water lines freeze at our shop today. It's an older building and I am assuming they are not to deep but I am assuming it won't be cheap to thaw out.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1754804 said:


> Top of the plate snapped off.
> 
> Pushed into a frozen pile and heard "PING".
> 
> Thought to myself.... hmmm... that didn't sound right.
> 
> Have the main parts, one of my employees is on his way over to take it to his buddy's shop so they can put it back together.
> 
> I gotta run and get all new bolts, got the instructions printed off.
> 
> As for 2" LIKELY,..... I wouldn't go so far as LIKELY, but yes possible.
> 
> RAP, as cb said, has 1.3 at the airport. Guess it somewhat depends on the ratio.


"Looks Likely" not Guaranteed. I know how this works. Most signs point to 2". I'll switch it up though.......There is a slight possibility of around or about and approximately 1.5-2.2" payup and along, near, north or south of I94 and mainly along south and north of I90 and east west and around the Minnesota river valley.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1754824 said:


> "Looks Likely" not Guaranteed.  I know how this works. Most signs point to 2". I'll switch it up though.......There is a slight possibility of around or about and approximately 1.5-2.2" payup and along, near, north or south of I94 and mainly along south and north of I90 and east west and around the Minnesota river valley.


Whatevs........


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1754833 said:


> Whatevs........


Whatevs to you. :realmad:

1/8" likely
1/4" somewhat likely
1/2" Probable
1" Possible
1.25" 50/50
1.5" Somewhat possible
1.51"payuppayuppayup
1.75 Highly not possible but likely possibly possible. 
2.0 Very highly not likely possible but could happen.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Jesus. Just spent more on hardware to rebuild my mount than the parts to replace.

$87.19 on bolts, nuts, washers. $85.43 on parts.

Another $100 to my guys.

Yeah....woohoo!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1754842 said:


> Jesus. Just spent more on hardware to rebuild my mount than the parts to replace.
> 
> $87.19 on bolts, nuts, washers. $85.43 on parts.
> 
> Another $100 to my guys.
> 
> Yeah....woohoo!!!


Gold Plated?


----------



## fozzy

Thanks. That is the information I needed.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1754824 said:


> "Looks Likely" not Guaranteed. I know how this works. Most signs point to 2". I'll switch it up though.......There is a slight possibility of around or about and approximately 1.5-2.2" payup and along, near, north or south of I94 and mainly along south and north of I90 and east west and around the Minnesota river valley.


Hahahaha...


----------



## djagusch

SSS Inc.;1754824 said:


> "Looks Likely" not Guaranteed. I know how this works. Most signs point to 2". I'll switch it up though.......There is a slight possibility of around or about and approximately 1.5-2.2" payup and along, near, north or south of I94 and mainly along south and north of I90 and east west and around the Minnesota river valley.


You could be hired at any of the major networks with that jargon!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Yes, this is happening...










EDIT... WTF happened to the rotation...


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1754856 said:


> Yes, this is happening...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT... WTF happened to the rotation...


Looks good at any angle. Nice move.

3 man crash in skiing!!!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

I don't even like x country skiing but that was fun.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1754846 said:


> Gold Plated?


Isn't that how they make Grade 8??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So you got the blob dragging behind at about Jamestown, ND.

That must be the water vapor that was supposed to shoot over from British Columbia and help build the snow over us.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1754868 said:


> Isn't that how they make Grade 8??


Yes gold in color.


----------



## djagusch

post 44,000?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Another positive today?

I'm such a pro at replacing Dodge door mirrors I can do one in under 5 minutes.

Didn't even get chilled fixing this thing.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1754856 said:


> Yes, this is happening...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT... WTF happened to the rotation...


Had that same thing with an Oreo blizzard after drill last night!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1754878 said:


> post 4400?


4400 was back in September.

Edit..... Need to be faster with your edits.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1754868 said:


> Isn't that how they make Grade 8??


I don't think so. Some sort of Alloy, I think the color comes from tempering. Not 100% though.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Uh oh. Snow is slipping away. Rap down, Nam down. I would still like to know for sure what the ratios will be. Rap will probably triple at around 7 tonight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1754883 said:


> I don't think so. Some sort of Alloy, I think the color comes from tempering. Not 100% though.


Well now. I need a refund!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1754886 said:


> Uh oh. Snow is slipping away. Rap down, Nam down. I would still like to know for sure what the ratios will be. Rap will probbly triple at around 7 tonight.


12:1, temps are suppose to rise over night with the mid levels warm to begin with.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1754887 said:


> Well now. I need a refund!!!


I'll google it. How many bolts did ya buy?


----------



## SSS Inc.

SSS Inc.;1754890 said:


> I'll google it. How many bolts did ya buy?


_"With a flat, hexagonal head marked by six radial lines, grade 8 bolts are made from medium carbon alloy steel, tempered and quenched and plated in zinc."
_


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1754893 said:


> _"With a flat, hexagonal head marked by six radial lines, grade 8 bolts are made from medium carbon alloy steel, tempered and quenched and plated in zinc."
> _


See.... now I'm concerned.

Not sure if you think I'm serious about the gold or not...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1754889 said:


> 12:1, temps are suppose to rise over night with the mid levels warm to begin with.


so what does that mean precip wise.

I check my apps they rise then they fall then they rise and fall. they don't rise and fall much. just.2 either way


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Whoa... what happened to Thursday snow?

I HAD been at .1, .2.... now I'm at 1.3".


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1754894 said:


> See.... now I'm concerned.
> 
> Not sure if you think I'm serious about the gold or not...


I know you were kidding. Just helping get the post count up to beat the Canadians ussmileyflag Or did we already do that?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1754895 said:


> so what does that mean precip wise.
> 
> I check my apps they rise then they fall then they rise and fall. they don't rise and fall much. just.2 either way


Everyone must be going off of about .1" of precip.

Then whatever the ratio is, that's about how much snow will fall.

A 12:1 ratio puts it at 1.2". A 15:1 ratio, 1.5". A 40:1 ratio and SSS would need to change his underwear.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1754901 said:


> Everyone must be going off of about .1" of precip.
> 
> Then whatever the ratio is, that's about how much snow will fall.
> 
> A 12:1 ratio puts it at 1.2". A 15:1 ratio, 1.5". A 40:1 ratio and SSS would need to change his underwear.


Yeah, I want snow and lots of it but not tomorrow, thursday or saturday.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1754901 said:


> Everyone must be going off of about .1" of precip.
> 
> Then whatever the ratio is, that's about how much snow will fall.
> 
> A 12:1 ratio puts it at 1.2". A 15:1 ratio, 1.5". A 40:1 ratio and SSS would need to change his underwear.


So the actual moisture is kinda slipping away? I've went through numerous sites and can't find the ratios anywhere.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS has me up from less than an inch to around an inch now.


----------



## albhb3

best part of the day got home and found mn refund in the box


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1754909 said:


> NWS has me up from less than an inch to around an inch now.


Pretty much everyone is at "around an inch".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh ****!!!! Don't look in Eastern MT!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Ok now I want a chilli dog, Im thinking Chris and robs for dinner


----------



## andersman02

qualitycut;1754757 said:


> My pump is filling up at about a gallon per 5 minutes


Mine did that earlier, super America of cliff and cedar


----------



## qualitycut

Hi Anna Sloan 

Editb. And eve


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Why does the snow expand so much once it crosses the MN/ND line?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1754930 said:


> Why does the snow expand so much once it crosses the MN/ND line?


I know but the heaviest looks north


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1754930 said:


> Why does the snow expand so much once it crosses the MN/ND line?


Must pick up moisture from the Red River.


----------



## OC&D

So should I go out and hang my plow before it gets dark, or should I live on the edge?


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1754946 said:


> So should I go out and hang my plow before it gets dark, or should I live on the edge?


I'm living on the edge


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

.short term...(this evening through wednesday)
issued at 402 pm cst tue feb 11 2014

challenge in the short-term is the timing of snowfall as it moves
from nw-se across the forecast area this evening and throughout the
night. There are a couple areas of snow showing up in the upstream
radars. The first area is actually just entering western mn...in
fact...alexandria has reported 1-2sm visibility over the past hour
due to the light snow. This leading snow is located right along the
850 mb thermal ridge in an area of strong warm air advection. The
stratus deck formed this morning and it has taken several hours to
saturate and generate light snow. We didn`t alter the precip
forecast much because the late evening/early overnight timing still
looks good for the main accumulation. In fact...this preceding
batch of snow could weaken some before the actually shortwave
arrives in 6-12 hours. Evidence of the shortwave can be found
farther upstream with the light snow in nd/mt. The forcing
translates southeast this evening...so we should see snow continue
to develop rather than advect across the dakotas. we raised pops to
90-100% given the expected coverage of at least a dusting. 1/4"-1"
looks good for a majority of the forecast area. The gfs cobb
technique has forecasted 0.1"-1.5" over the last several model
cycles...while the nam has been a bit higher with 0.5-2.5". as
mentioned in previous discussions..*.the 900-700 fgen is decent and
snow ratios will be near climatology 12/14:1.*..but the window of
forcing is relatively short and the orientation of the mesoscale
banding should be such that it only snows for a few hours or so once
it starts - therefore snow totals shouldn`t get out of hand.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Our main snow is up in MT.

THAT blob?? I wouldn't live on the edge.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Cliff notes...

BESIDES THE INCREASING S-SE WINDS TODAY...NO AVIATION WEATHER
CONCERNS IN TERMS OF CEILINGS/VISIBILITY/PRECIP ARE EXPECTED
UNTIL CLOSER TO 06Z. THE EVENING RUSH WILL NOT BE IMPACTED BY
PRECIP...*HOWEVER...WE EXPECT LIGHT SNOW FOR THE WEDNESDAY MORNING
RUSH. WE HAVE HIGH CONFIDENCE IN SNOW WITH 1/4-1" SNOW
ACCUMULATION. THE SNOW SHOULD CLEAR BY MID MORNING AND MSP WILL
LIKELY END UP WITH A 3-4 HOUR PERIOD OF LIGHT SNOW.*


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1754952 said:


> Our main snow is up in MT.
> 
> THAT blob?? I wouldn't live on the edge.


The blob could be twice the size doesn't mean we are going to get a lot. It could snow for 5 hours and get .5


----------



## SnowGuy73

Wind has picked up here.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1754886 said:


> Uh oh. Snow is slipping away. Rap down, Nam down. I would still like to know for sure what the ratios will be. Rap will probably triple at around 7 tonight.


RAP just doubled


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1754952 said:


> Our main snow is up in MT.
> 
> THAT blob?? I wouldn't live on the edge.


Ok so far I have:

1 vote for hanging the plow (LM22)
1 vote for living on the edge (quality)

You guys are not helping.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1754964 said:


> Ok so far I have:
> 
> 1 vote for hanging the plow (LM22)
> 1 vote for living on the edge (quality)
> 
> You guys are not helping.


It takes me about 5 min so I usually wait


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1754961 said:


> RAP just doubled


Shut up!....


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1754965 said:


> It takes me about 5 min so I usually wait


Mine never comes off. Dedicated work truck.


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1754965 said:


> It takes me about 5 min so I usually wait


Yeah, same here, but I'd rather just go out and get in the truck if I've gotta plow.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1754969 said:


> Mine never comes off. Dedicated work truck.


So is mine.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1754961 said:


> RAP just doubled


Wait until 7:00 :laughingayuppayuppayup


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Soooo.... On the MeteoGram, if I take off the MOS (NAM, GFS, etc.) the model average says .12" at 6 am tomorrow morning.

At a 13:1 ratio, that's 1.56", correct? Am I reading this right?


----------



## TKLAWN

What was that future cast ch 5 showed??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

And then the NWS stats are what they are forecasting, right? Just to the right of the Model Average stats?

So right now the model averages are .05" more than what NWS is forecasting, right?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1754973 said:


> So is mine.....


Why take the blade off then?


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1754965 said:


> It takes me about 5 min so I usually wait


Mine sits on a heated shop and takes about the same...


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1754967 said:


> Shut up!....


Hey, you know where I stand


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1754974 said:


> Wait until 7:00 :laughingayuppayuppayup


some of the vertical atmospheric profiles are warm....


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1754980 said:


> And then the NWS stats are what they are forecasting, right? Just to the right of the Model Average stats?
> 
> So right now the model averages are .05" more than what NWS is forecasting, right?


I believe you're correct


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1754986 said:


> some of the vertical atmospheric profiles are warm....


= lower ratios?


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1754989 said:


> = lower ratios?


He will explain in about 20 min


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1754989 said:


> = lower ratios?


That's what NWS talked about in the Forecast Discussion this morning, don't remember if it was in the one I posted a little bit ago.

Warmer aloft would make it more like sleet pellets than fluffy snow.

I'm getting a bit anxious. My employee that was going to come and grab my truck to fix it, hasn't picked it up yet.

How much longer before I just go do it.......


----------



## IDST

Anybody do ice dams still? I used to but sold my unit. Now the calls are coming in. Thinking about going to buy another one


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1754998 said:


> That's what NWS talked about in the Forecast Discussion this morning, don't remember if it was in the one I posted a little bit ago.
> 
> Warmer aloft would make it more like sleet pellets than fluffy snow.
> 
> I'm getting a bit anxious. My employee that was going to come and grab my truck to fix it, hasn't picked it up yet.
> 
> How much longer before I just go do it.......


Went and checked... no mention of warmer air aloft in the current forecast discussion.

At least no talk about it, but that's probably why they are using a 12-14:1 ratio.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1754998 said:


> That's what NWS talked about in the Forecast Discussion this morning, don't remember if it was in the one I posted a little bit ago.
> 
> Warmer aloft would make it more like sleet pellets than fluffy snow.
> 
> I'm getting a bit anxious. My employee that was going to come and grab my truck to fix it, hasn't picked it up yet.
> 
> How much longer before I just go do it.......


Live on the edge


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ian sticks with 1-2" tonight, after midnight into the morning commute.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1754984 said:


> Hey, you know where I stand


Haha.. I know, I know!


----------



## unit28

should check WR4 and HRR too

this is the occluded front coming right now

notice the warm temps behind the front
we will be warming overnight also. just into the 20's maybe.....


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1755006 said:


> Ian sticks with 1-2" tonight, after midnight into the morning commute.


Ch 5 up to an inch


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1755003 said:


> Went and checked... no mention of warmer air aloft in the current forecast discussion.
> 
> At least no talk about it, but that's probably why they are using a 12-14:1 ratio.


Maybe I should start the Unit28 dscs then?

been yammering about the occluded front for days now
:laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1755019 said:


> Maybe I should start the Unit28 dscs then?
> 
> been yammering about the occluded front for days now
> :laughing:


I know you have Unit... Just stating NWS isn't talking about it this afternoon, even though they said it this morning.

Just trying to help guys understand what goes into why one snow is fluffy and one is pelletized.


----------



## SnowGuy73

4 is now saying 1-2"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Schaeffer on 4 ..... 1-2".


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1755024 said:


> I know you have Unit... Just stating NWS isn't talking about it this afternoon, even though they said it this morning.
> 
> Just trying to help guys understand what goes into why one snow is fluffy and one is pelletized.


all in good jest.

I'm looking at it as a transition

we are falling back into an almost "fall like" weather conditions.


----------



## BossPlow614

Question for those plowing with gas trucks, how much fuel do you typically burn per operating hour when plowing from the beginning all the way until you're done & back at the shop/house?


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1755036 said:


> Question for those plowing with gas trucks, how much fuel do you typically burn per operating hour when plowing from the beginning all the way until you're done & back at the shop/house?


For me its different every snow fall. I go through 60-90 bucks a time. Lwmmr probably quadruple that


----------



## BossPlow614

I'm not talking about how much money you spend on fuel .... gallons per operating hour. I didn't word that right the first time.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1755019 said:


> Maybe I should start the Unit28 dscs then?
> 
> been yammering about the occluded front for days now
> :laughing:


YES! Please do!


----------



## SSS Inc.

We used to figure a couple gallons an hour. Seems more like 2.5 the last couple storms.


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1755036 said:


> Question for those plowing with gas trucks, how much fuel do you typically burn per operating hour when plowing from the beginning all the way until you're done & back at the shop/house?


Not sure.

I burn about 1/3 to 1/2 tank on a 6.5 -7 hour route and put on about 100 miles.


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1755041 said:


> I'm not talking about how much money you spend on fuel .... gallons per operating hour. I didn't word that right the first time.


I've always tries to get a good GPH reading... always seem to forget...


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1755048 said:


> Not sure.
> 
> I burn about 1/3 to 1/2 tank on a 6.5 -7 hour route and put on about 100 miles.


I think out of everyone on this thread you have the most similar truck as I being as you have a 6.0 Chevy. 
How big is your tank? 26 or 32?


----------



## Camden

BossPlow614;1755036 said:


> Question for those plowing with gas trucks, how much fuel do you typically burn per operating hour when plowing from the beginning all the way until you're done & back at the shop/house?


My GMC 2500hd with a 6.0 goes through a tank in about 12 hours. It's the worst thing about the truck. I haven't figured out the mileage yet but it's not more than 6mpg.


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1755053 said:


> I've always tries to get a good GPH reading... always seem to forget...


I keep forgetting too, usually sprinting out the door because it's 4:30am w/ 1" on the ground & commercial properties need to be done by 6 or 7 & it's still snowing hard. I have since added it to my route sheets to record the hour reading before starting it up and then at the end of an event.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1755036 said:


> Question for those plowing with gas trucks, how much fuel do you typically burn per operating hour when plowing from the beginning all the way until you're done & back at the shop/house?


$5 per hour.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My guy just called.... "Yeah, don't think I can get to that truck tonight. WTF?!?!"

Sat around for 3 hours now.

Tells me at 2:30, yeah, be over in an hour.

I'm so wanting to throw in the towel.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1755058 said:


> $5 per hour.


Very accurate I'd say.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1755060 said:


> My guy just called.... "Yeah, don't think I can get to that truck tonight. WTF?!?!"
> 
> Sat around for 3 hours now.
> 
> Tells me at 2:30, yeah, be over in an hour.
> 
> I'm so wanting to throw in the towel.


If we happen to get missed tonight I'll come down in the morning and help you out. I'll do the 4 acre lot and then go from there.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1755060 said:


> My guy just called.... "Yeah, don't think I can get to that truck tonight. WTF?!?!"
> 
> Sat around for 3 hours now.
> 
> Tells me at 2:30, yeah, be over in an hour.
> 
> I'm so wanting to throw in the towel.


Wow that sucks... I really thought you had it this time...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1755063 said:


> If we happen to get missed tonight I'll come down in the morning and help you out. I'll do the 4 acre lot and then go from there.


Gonna fix this tonight. I'll have everything ready, should be fine.

Just frustrating when people say "yeah, I got it". I gotta be able to trust people, not be left hanging.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1755041 said:


> I'm not talking about how much money you spend on fuel .... gallons per operating hour. I didn't word that right the first time.


I know what you asked but like i said its different every snow fall so I just figure out how much I spend. I dont really pay attention to it because i could plow 50 times and would probabl be different every time, I do my routes different depending on snow falls, some times I need to clean all the ends of my drives sometimes 1,2,3,4, ect. If I take 80 and divide it by 4$ I get 20 gallons divided by 8 i get 2.5


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1755060 said:


> My guy just called.... "Yeah, don't think I can get to that truck tonight. WTF?!?!"
> 
> Sat around for 3 hours now.
> 
> Tells me at 2:30, yeah, be over in an hour.
> 
> I'm so wanting to throw in the towel.


The positive is that you don't need to pay out labor now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1755074 said:


> The positive is that you don't need to pay out labor now.


And everyone wonders why I do so much myself. Would have had it about done by now.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1755080 said:


> And everyone wonders why I do so much myself. Would have had it about done by now.


Something to be said for that


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1755054 said:


> I think out of everyone on this thread you have the most similar truck as I being as you have a 6.0 Chevy.
> How big is your tank? 26 or 32?


I think its the 32 being its a regular cab long box.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

so now NWS lowered me to less than 1 inch possible. I was at that this am and sometime afternoon it went to around an inch possible


----------



## SnowGuy73

Anyone else catch Ian at about 17:45?

"Some light flurries over night, generally 1-3" metro wide here"... 

Then he shows snow o meter and its nearly 4", I think it was 3.8". 

What a toad this guy is!


----------



## Greenery

So should I live in the edge or start my 7 hr trek home.

Planned on staying until Thursday a.m.

Noaa is showing 1-3 
Others are at 1"

If its one inch or less I'm fine but if we hit that 1.5 mark I need to be there.

Hmm What to do


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1755092 said:


> so now NWS lowered me to less than 1 inch possible. I was at that this am and sometime afternoon it went to around an inch possible


I'm still around an inch.


----------



## djagusch

BossPlow614;1755054 said:


> I think out of everyone on this thread you have the most similar truck as I being as you have a 6.0 Chevy.
> How big is your tank? 26 or 32?


I will try to have the guys take notes. Have a 01/05/09 trucks w/6.0. I will tell you gearing between the 4.10 and 3.73 changes the mpg noticably. Don't know what the 05 van 6.0 has for gearing but it gets 15 mpg all day long. Also the 09 6spd trans makes a differnce also.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

so whats going to happen to the moisture in southern ND along 90 I believe?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu has me down to 0.97".


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1755060 said:


> My guy just called.... "Yeah, don't think I can get to that truck tonight. WTF?!?!"
> 
> Sat around for 3 hours now.
> 
> Tells me at 2:30, yeah, be over in an hour.
> 
> I'm so wanting to throw in the towel.


Can't remember ware you are at but if you can get it to Rochester I can fix it....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dahl showed the future cast thing drying up before it reaches the metro.


----------



## BossPlow614

djagusch;1755097 said:


> I will try to have the guys take notes. Have a 01/05/09 trucks w/6.0. I will tell you gearing between the 4.10 and 3.73 changes the mpg noticably. Don't know what the 05 van 6.0 has for gearing but it gets 15 mpg all day long. Also the 09 6spd trans makes a differnce also.


I'd like to find out what you find for numbers, especially for your 01 if it has 4:10's :waving:


----------



## Greenery

BossPlow614;1755113 said:


> I'd like to find out what you find for numbers, especially for your 01 if it has 4:10's :waving:


I have an 01 with 4:10. It sucks the fuel at a good clip.

I will check next time out. Which hopefully won't be in the am.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1755096 said:


> I'm still around an inch.


Changed back


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1755112 said:


> Dahl showed the future cast thing drying up before it reaches the metro.


WTF is going to happen. This is one part of this industry I hate


----------



## Camden

Greenery;1755095 said:


> So should I live in the edge or start my 7 hr trek home.
> 
> Planned on staying until Thursday a.m.
> 
> Noaa is showing 1-3
> Others are at 1"
> 
> If its one inch or less I'm fine but if we hit that 1.5 mark I need to be there.
> 
> Hmm What to do


I'd hate to be in your position. Personally, I'd be too nervous and I'd make the drive home.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;1755116 said:


> I have an 01 with 4:10. It sucks the fuel at a good clip.
> 
> I will check next time out. Which hopefully won't be in the am.


I used to drive one of those at a former job... sucked gas like crazy


----------



## andersman02

BossPlow614;1755041 said:


> I'm not talking about how much money you spend on fuel .... gallons per operating hour. I didn't word that right the first time.


I use half a tank for my route, takes about 6 hours, more with snow. Fuel from shop to my house is about 3 gallons per hour? That soundright?


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1754664 said:


> I heard it was because the banking of the track had to be adjusted or something.


They adjusted the track so the trains could go faster thru the city. We in turn had to fix what they left us.


----------



## Greenery

Camden;1755125 said:


> I'd hate to be in your position. Personally, I'd be too nervous and I'd make the drive home.


I'm tempted but that puts me at 4am until home.

I do have my guy ready to do walks and drive lanes early am if needed. Its just all the driveways in my route.

I think they can wait until tomorrow evening if it ends up being an inch or two. BUT if we get 3-4 I'd like to get a start on them in the am.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1755132 said:


> They adjusted the track so the trains could go faster thru the city. We in turn had to fix what they left us.


Got it... knew it was something like that


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1755121 said:


> WTF is going to happen. This is one part of this industry I hate


Agreed!......


----------



## ryde307

Greenery;1755134 said:


> I'm tempted but that puts me at 4am until home.
> 
> I do have my guy ready to do walks and drive lanes early am if needed. Its just all the driveways in my route.
> 
> I think they can wait until tomorrow evening if it ends up being an inch or two. BUT if we get 3-4 I'd like to get a start on them in the am.


I would stay. It looks like another 1/2" or so tomorrow so just leave it and do it all at once. If anyone complains tell them you were waiting to get it all at one time for their benefit.


----------



## BossPlow614

andersman02;1755129 said:


> I use half a tank for my route, takes about 6 hours, more with snow. Fuel from shop to my house is about 3 gallons per hour? That soundright?


3 gal/hr seems pretty high but it's certainly feasible depending on how hard you're driving, 4x4, snow depth, etc. I'm avg'ing 2 gal/hr based on my per event P&L's from last month after finding the receipts to figure out how many gallons were burned.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1755138 said:


> Agreed!......


It would be different if it was a sure thing that we were gonna go or not. I'm going to be bald and have ulcers by the end of the season


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1755144 said:


> It would be different if it was a sure thing that we were gonna go or not. I'm going to be bald and have ulcers by the end of the season


That's about it too!


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1755144 said:


> It would be different if it was a sure thing that we were gonna go or not. I'm going to be bald and have ulcers by the end of the season


As much as I like to know what, when and how much, I decided this year I wasn't going to stress out like years past. I got a good customer base that knows that we will take care of them. We also have about 12 new accounts but after the first part of the season, they fell in line like the rest quick. We have had late snow falls and they have been good and not freaked out. ...... take a breath, you can't plow it if it ain't on the ground.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1754856 said:


> Yes, this is happening...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT... WTF happened to the rotation...


That a boy. Thumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

OC&D;1754964 said:


> Ok so far I have:
> 
> 1 vote for hanging the plow (LM22)
> 1 vote for living on the edge (quality)
> 
> You guys are not helping.


All of ours are on.

Oh wait they have been on for a while because of clean up. Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1755080 said:


> And everyone wonders why I do so much myself. Would have had it about done by now.


How about Crysteel? Could they have done it? I hear ya though and thats why I do most repairs myself.



Camden;1755125 said:


> I'd hate to be in your position. Personally, I'd be too nervous and I'd make the drive home.


I never would have left. I never go anywhere in the winter. My wife hates that part of me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1755165 said:


> I never would have left. I never go anywhere in the winter. My wife hates that part of me.


Same here..


----------



## qualitycut

I'm blaming you guys if I have an "accident"


----------



## Greenery

SSS Inc.;1755165 said:


> I never would have left. I never go anywhere in the winter. My wife hates that part of me.


I hear ya, the forecast was kinda sketchy from the get go.
We ended up staying until Saturday to leave and it didn't fricken snow.

It was the one thing the g/f wanted to do for her birthday weekend and she had already taken friday, Monday-Thursday off from work. I didn't want to let her down so we went.

And in the summer its nothing but work. We didn't make it to the cabin even once this past summer. I also spent $2500 for a slip for the boat on Tonka and I think we used it 6 times.

I think she's getting fed up with the work schedule.

I would go nuts if I were to never do anything but sit in a ice shanty every weekend


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1755170 said:


> I'm blaming you guys if I have an "accident"


A knife and fork for a chili dog?

Do you live in wayzata?


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1755137 said:


> Got it... knew it was something like that


Supposedly the funding has been secured fo old rock to Schmitt for this summer. I find it hard to believe they would shut it down this summer with the fact that they want to start the re alignment of Peoney to 47 this summer. 2 Major North/South roads closed at the same time. Hmmm I don't think so.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1755150 said:


> As much as I like to know what, when and how much, I decided this year I wasn't going to stress out like years past. I got a good customer base that knows that we will take care of them. We also have about 12 new accounts but after the first part of the season, they fell in line like the rest quick. We have had late snow falls and they have been good and not freaked out. ...... take a breath, you can't plow it if it ain't on the ground.


I know. But I have to get everyone lined up, then have to cancel. I can handle the sleepless nights watching the radar. But it just seems to ware on me with this piddly stuff. 4,5&11 show me with pretty much nothing. 5 is the only one that said 0" 11 showed less than an inch with the southern part of my county with nothing


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1755170 said:


> I'm blaming you guys if I have an "accident"


Looks good. Now I want some.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1755174 said:


> A knife and fork for a chili dog?
> 
> Do you live in wayzata?


They are still clean I droped the bag when I was carrying in the groceries so wasn't sure what I was going to be getting into

Edit and the cute girl working asked if I needed a knife so I got nervous


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1755174 said:


> A knife and fork for a chili dog?
> 
> Do you live in wayzata?


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## MNPLOWCO

"How about Crysteel? Could they have done it? I hear ya though and thats why I do most repairs myself. "

If you want to wait 2 weeks they can get you in. Booked solid.
Just got mine back today and still have parts waiting for a third round of 
repairs on a new plow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1755182 said:


> They are still clean I droped the bag when I was carrying in the groceries so wasn't sure what I was going to be getting into


Haha. I had one hit the floor last night to while driving.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1755174 said:


> A knife and fork for a chili dog?
> 
> Do you live in wayzata?


He is high class! probably only drinks beer out of a glass also


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1755194 said:


> He is high class! probably only drinks beer out of a glass also


Chilled I bet too. :laughing:xysport:waving:


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1755170 said:


> I'm blaming you guys if I have an "accident"


Nice! What the heck are the metal shiny things for?


----------



## CityGuy

So how do we get our view count up? The canucks are killing us in that.


----------



## qualitycut

I grabed two party pizzas since you guys said so

Edit, I grabbed some reeses peanut butter cup Klondike


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1755181 said:


> Looks good. Now I want some.


just a couple miles down the road.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1755196 said:


> Nice! What the heck are the metal shiny things for?


I use them to stab people when they try to eat my food.:waving:


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1755175 said:


> Supposedly the funding has been secured fo old rock to Schmitt for this summer. I find it hard to believe they would shut it down this summer with the fact that they want to start the re alignment of Peoney to 47 this summer. 2 Major North/South roads closed at the same time. Hmmm I don't think so.


Gonna suck when it does close... lot of customers off of vicksburg... especially Taylor Creek


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1755199 said:


> just a couple miles down the road.


Either way its a couple miles


----------



## CityGuy

Hmmm what to eat??????


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1755197 said:


> So how do we get our view count up? The canucks are killing us in that.


Keep hitting refresh.


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1755170 said:


> I'm blaming you guys if I have an "accident"


Who took a sh!t on your food? :laughing: Definitely doesn't look appetizing. prsport


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1755208 said:


> Keep hitting refresh.


With as fast as this room moves that is not a problem.


----------



## OC&D

Well I hung the plow.

Damn these female Russian curlers are hot.


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1755211 said:


> Who took a sh!t on your food? :laughing: Definitely doesn't look appetizing. prsport


Your too young to know that is good for you.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1755212 said:


> With as fast as this room moves that is not a problem.


True that.

Looks like it will be snowing by you soon here.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1755215 said:


> True that.
> 
> Looks like it will be snowing by you soon here.


Guess I better look at the radar.


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1755195 said:


> Chilled I bet too. :laughing:xysport:waving:


:laughing:



Hamelfire;1755197 said:


> So how do we get our view count up? The canucks are killing us in that.


I think we'd have to talk about something other people would want to read? Plus they've had that thread going since 06, so more time for people to look at it.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1755205 said:


> Either way its a couple miles


Delano is better


----------



## TKLAWN

Hamelfire;1755214 said:


> Your too young to know that is good for you.


Nothing like a good colon cleanse.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1755170 said:


> I'm blaming you guys if I have an "accident"


I'm glad I see two of them. I was beginning to think I had an eating problem since the other pic only had one. I've mastered eating those while driving a dump truck(not an automatic).


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1755222 said:


> :laughing:
> 
> I think we'd have to talk about something other people would want to read?  Plus they've had that thread going since 06, so more time for people to look at it.


We tried talking about that type of stuff a couple weeks ago..... Thread got edited!

Haha.


----------



## qualitycut

So I am going to have to retry and hook up my plow, I have been driving just of the drive and now its a 6 in slope of ice and I keep sliding down. Found a shoveler who actually lives in inver grove. So we wont get snow or we will and he won't show up. I always get nervous when they say text before you call but I think he has a little kid. No interview or talk on the phone so we will see


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1755224 said:


> Nothing like a good colon cleanse.


Put a little Frank's red hot on them dogs and you won't trust a fart for a week!


----------



## CityGuy

TKLAWN;1755224 said:


> Nothing like a good colon cleanse.


Tat or the castle will help you out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1755231 said:


> Tat or the castle will help you out.


The pepperjack sliders are the best!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1755197 said:


> So how do we get our view count up? The canucks are killing us in that.


They have a ton of Timid Lurkers up there. I think low view/highposts can boast high participation and engaging conversation. Thumbs Up


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1755226 said:


> We tried talking about that type of stuff a couple weeks ago..... Thread got edited!
> 
> Haha.


Hahaha.

For anyone stressing about this snow event, it could be worse! The ATL is forecast for 3-5" plus 1/4" of ice and gusts to 25 mph with temps in the 20s. They're planning for some areas to not have power for a week in some areas. At least we're set up A LOT better than they are to handle that. They're warning no travel tomorrow and tomorrow night, now....will Hoodrich Radio still be broadcast tomorrow night since they broadcast from the ATL?


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1755236 said:


> Hahaha.
> 
> For anyone stressing about this snow event, it could be worse! The ATL is forecast for 3-5" plus 1/4" of ice and gusts to 25 mph with temps in the 20s. They're planning for some areas to not have power for a week in some areas. At least we're set up A LOT better than they are to handle that. They're warning no travel tomorrow and tomorrow night, now....will Hoodrich Radio still be broadcast tomorrow night since they broadcast from the ATL?


That's going to suck!


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1755234 said:


> The pepperjack sliders are the best!


How's that chicken enchilada Frito melt deal from Subway?


----------



## CityGuy

Hockey starts tomorrow right?


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1755242 said:


> How's that chicken enchilada Frito melt deal from Subway?


Not sure.

I haven't had subway since like 2008 or so. I'm a Jimmy John's guy.


----------



## qualitycut

If my gf goes missing who will be my alibi?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1755225 said:


> I'm glad I see two of them. I was beginning to think I had an eating problem since the other pic only had one. I've mastered eating those while driving a dump truck(not an automatic).


Sorry... figured i'd use a little self control today


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1755242 said:


> How's that chicken enchilada Frito melt deal from Subway?


anyone brave enough to try it?


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1755242 said:


> How's that chicken enchilada Frito melt deal from Subway?


Im big into trying things I see on tv, but not a subway fan. Michelle Obama is going to have her face plastered all over them. Jjs or Jersey mikes


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1755229 said:


> So I am going to have to retry and hook up my plow, I have been driving just of the drive and now its a 6 in slope of ice and I keep sliding down. Found a shoveler who actually lives in inver grove. So we wont get snow or we will and he won't show up. I always get nervous when they say text before you call but I think he has a little kid. No interview or talk on the phone so we will see


Most shovelers don't get interviews. I tell them shat the work is what's expected and what and when they get paid. Also tell them what will get the canned. Most show up for arleast a snow or 2


----------



## unit28

Some rain on my met gen


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1755246 said:


> If my gf goes missing who will be my alibi?


Haz mat already?


----------



## BossPlow614

Green Grass;1755248 said:


> anyone brave enough to try it?


When I did eat fast food, Taco Bell's Frito Burrito was damn good. Idk about Subway though, their chicken sucks.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1755252 said:


> Most shovelers don't get interviews. I tell them shat the work is what's expected and what and when they get paid. Also tell them what will get the canned. Most show up for arleast a snow or 2


I know I haven't even talked on the phone with him, I dont even waste my time anymore. Add has pay on it.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1755254 said:


> Haz mat already?


No she might disappear if she keeps it up


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1755249 said:


> Im big into trying things I see on tv, but not a subway fan. Michelle Obama is going to have her face plastered all over them. Jjs or Jersey mikes


Seriously, she is?

That is one unattractive women!!


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1755255 said:


> When I did eat fast food, Taco Bell's Frito Burrito was damn good. Idk about Subway though, their chicken sucks.


When? That's the only way to go. Chipotle is fast food.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1755253 said:


> Some rain on my met gen


Monday?...


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1755259 said:


> No she might disappear if she keeps it up


Hahahahah!


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1755253 said:


> Some rain on my met gen


Really? Interesting...


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1755261 said:


> Seriously, she is?
> 
> That is one unattractive women!!


Yup..

http://michellemalkin.com/2014/01/23/subwaymichelle-obama-announce-partnership-to-make-kids-hate-lunch-at-places-other-than-schools/


----------



## CityGuy

Radar says it's snowing. Hmm got nothing


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Mount is back on the truck. Figured out it's the wrong mount plates.

Lasted the previous truck and 40"+ this year. Should last this week then need to get new side plates.

Also have a driver messed up his back, he is out indefinitely.

2 other drivers are headed out of town Thursday morning.

I'll throw it out there now. Jagext knows I pay once you're done.

I'll probably be scrambling being g down 3 guys.

I have a new skid operator, plus a former employee that owns one of my old plows ready, but..... The way my year is going.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1755268 said:


> Yup..
> 
> http://michellemalkin.com/2014/01/23/subwaymichelle-obama-announce-partnership-to-make-kids-hate-lunch-at-places-other-than-schools/


I'm sure that will help boost sales!....


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1755259 said:


> No she might disappear if she keeps it up


I;m not sure I can help you out without a full haz mat team.


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1755263 said:


> When? That's the only way to go. Chipotle is fast food.


It's been probably a year since TBell had it. And Chipotle I wouldn't call it "fast food", it isn't deep fried synthetic food like your chilli dog from DQ or mcd's haha.


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1755274 said:


> It's been probably a year since TBell had it. And Chipotle I wouldn't call it "fast food", it isn't deep fried synthetic food like your chilli dog from DQ or mcd's haha.


Haha. That's true.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1755266 said:


> Hahahahah!


I meant being a b word


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1755273 said:


> I;m not sure I can help you out without a full haz mat team.


that should be St. Paul


----------



## BossPlow614

Bummer that subway will have michelle obama (name doesn't deserve to be capitalized), I do like their food, that'll turn my business away.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1755281 said:


> Bummer that subway will have michelle obama (name doesn't deserve to be capitalized), I do like their food, that'll turn my business away.


Racist.............


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1755276 said:


> I meant being a b word


Kind of figured.


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1755281 said:


> Bummer that subway will have michelle obama (name doesn't deserve to be capitalized), I do like their food, that'll turn my business away.


Because she is black?


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1755276 said:


> I meant being a b word





SnowGuy73;1755288 said:


> Because she is black?


Quality is dating a black chick!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1755290 said:


> Quality is dating a black chick!


Hopefully she is a good looking one!


----------



## unit28

HAS SOME RAIN MIXED IN TONIGHT....

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...-93.2269&unit=0&lg=english&FcstType=graphical


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1755293 said:


> HAS SOME RAIN MIXED IN TONIGHT....
> 
> http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...-93.2269&unit=0&lg=english&FcstType=graphical


Hopefully not much, could be a mess.


----------



## SSS Inc.

You guys are funny. 

Can I still get meat or is that going to be banned?


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1755270 said:


> Mount is back on the truck. Figured out it's the wrong mount plates.
> 
> Lasted the previous truck and 40"+ this year. Should last this week then need to get new side plates.
> 
> Also have a driver messed up his back, he is out indefinitely.
> 
> 2 other drivers are headed out of town Thursday morning.
> 
> I'll throw it out there now. Jagext knows I pay once you're done.
> 
> I'll probably be scrambling being g down 3 guys.
> 
> I have a new skid operator, plus a former employee that owns one of my old plows ready, but..... The way my year is going.....


Are you looking for this storm or later in the week. I can have 2 trucks and drivers. Don't know the area but I have gps in both trucks. If I know we don't have anything here we got to piss with tonight we can be on our way by midnight.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Lwn, you weren't kidding. NWS has 1.5" for me on Thursday.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Sweet...NOAA app just switched to 1-2 overnight mainly before 5AM and now less than 1 Wednesday night...

Oh, and RAP is at 1.5 between like 2 and 4AM


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1755299 said:


> You guys are funny.
> 
> Can I still get meat or is that going to be banned?


Nope produces green house gases, and bread makes you fat!

Subway is f*cked!.... More so then they already are.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1755291 said:


> Hopefully she is a good looking one!


is that possible?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1755303 said:


> Sweet...NOAA app just switched to 1-2 overnight mainly before 5AM and now less than 1 Wednesday night...
> 
> Oh, and RAP is at 1.5 between like 2 and 4AM


I'm at 1.5" tonight, 1.5" tomorrow night, another 50% Saturday and down 3 drivers.


----------



## BossPlow614

Not because shes black but because her & her husband are morons.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1755303 said:


> Sweet...NOAA app just switched to 1-2 overnight mainly before 5AM and now less than 1 Wednesday night...
> 
> Oh, and RAP is at 1.5 between like 2 and 4AM


I went from 100% to 80% and still at less than one for tonight.

Nothing mentioned for Wednesday night.


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1755313 said:


> Not because shes black but because her & her husband are morons.


O, so because they are black they can't be smart?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1755308 said:


> is that possible?


I've seen it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1755301 said:


> Are you looking for this storm or later in the week. I can have 2 trucks and drivers. Don't know the area but I have gps in both trucks. If I know we don't have anything here we got to piss with tonight we can be on our way by midnight.


651-248-9728. I'll put you to work.

If you don't have anything going tomorrow night I'll put you up in a room for tomorrow night if it looksnlike it's going to snow.

Camden, offer goes for you a well, you threw it out earlier.

Anyone else for that matter. I guess I'm kinda throwing in the towel.


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1755315 said:


> O, so because they are black they can't be smart?


Ahahahah, yes.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

what the heck?

Tonight Snow, mainly after 3am. Temperature rising to around 12 by 5am. Wind chill values as low as -14. Breezy, with a south wind 15 to 20 mph, with gusts as high as 30 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. Total nighttime snow accumulation of less than one inch possible. 
Wednesday Snow, mainly before 9am. High near 21. South southwest wind 5 to 10 mph becoming west northwest in the afternoon. Chance of precipitation is 90%. New snow accumulation of less than one inch possible. 
Wednesday Night Mostly cloudy, with a temperature falling to near 12 by 9pm, then rising to around 25 during the remainder of the night. South wind 5 to 10 mph increasing to 10 to 15 mph after midnight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1755319 said:


> Ahahahah, yes.


Hahahahah!


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1755318 said:


> 651-248-9728. I'll put you to work.
> 
> If you don't have anything going tomorrow night I'll put you up in a room for tomorrow night if it looksnlike it's going to snow.
> 
> Camden, offer goes for you a well, you threw it out earlier.
> 
> Anyone else for that matter. I guess I'm kinda throwing in the towel.


Since you're offering to pay for ppl to stay in hotels, I'll reserve a week's stay for myself at the Fountainebleau on South Beach & have them forward the bill to you


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1755318 said:


> 651-248-9728. I'll put you to work.
> 
> If you don't have anything going tomorrow night I'll put you up in a room for tomorrow night if it looksnlike it's going to snow.
> 
> Camden, offer goes for you a well, you threw it out earlier.
> 
> Anyone else for that matter. I guess I'm kinda throwing in the towel.


I wouldn't worry to much yet. All my triggers are 2 inch so if you need help let me know 6514701856 I can be there in 30min give or take


----------



## qualitycut

Sss these the pants your were talking about ?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1755317 said:


> I've seen it.


pictures!!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1755318 said:


> 651-248-9728. I'll put you to work.
> 
> If you don't have anything going tomorrow night I'll put you up in a room for tomorrow night if it looksnlike it's going to snow.
> 
> Camden, offer goes for you a well, you threw it out earlier.
> 
> Anyone else for that matter. I guess I'm kinda throwing in the towel.


let me see happens tonight and tomorrow. I can have a shoveler too if needed


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have shovelers covered. If anyone has any drive, motivation and / or gumption, I could use some of that.


----------



## CityGuy

Watching a little Holmes Inspection. Man is he good at building.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1755330 said:


> pictures!!!!


Sorry, no can do.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

jimslawnsnow;1755320 said:


> what the heck?
> 
> Tonight Snow, mainly after 3am. Temperature rising to around 12 by 5am. Wind chill values as low as -14. Breezy, with a south wind 15 to 20 mph, with gusts as high as 30 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. Total nighttime snow accumulation of less than one inch possible.
> Wednesday Snow, mainly before 9am. High near 21. South southwest wind 5 to 10 mph becoming west northwest in the afternoon. Chance of precipitation is 90%. New snow accumulation of less than one inch possible.
> Wednesday Night Mostly cloudy, with a temperature falling to near 12 by 9pm, then rising to around 25 during the remainder of the night. South wind 5 to 10 mph increasing to 10 to 15 mph after midnight.


changed in just a few minutes time

Tonight Snow, mainly after 2am. Temperature rising to around 13 by 5am. Wind chill values as low as -13. Breezy, with a south wind 10 to 20 mph, with gusts as high as 30 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. Total nighttime snow accumulation of around an inch possible. 
Wednesday Snow, mainly before 8am. High near 21. Southwest wind 5 to 10 mph becoming west northwest in the morning. Chance of precipitation is 90%. New snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible. 
Wednesday Night Mostly cloudy, with a temperature falling to near 12 by 8pm, then rising to around 26 during the remainder of the night. South wind 5 to 10 mph increasing to 10 to 15 mph after midnight. Winds could gust as high as 25 mph.


----------



## SSS Inc.

You guys do realize Lwnmwr is gonna have you stay in that creepy farmhouse right??


And yes those are the Lulu lemons I was mentioning. Whoever decided to recall those is an idiot.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1755318 said:


> 651-248-9728. I'll put you to work.
> 
> If you don't have anything going tomorrow night I'll put you up in a room for tomorrow night if it looksnlike it's going to snow.
> 
> Camden, offer goes for you a well, you threw it out earlier.
> 
> Anyone else for that matter. I guess I'm kinda throwing in the towel.


I will give you a shout tomorrow once I get a Idea of what's up down here...

FWIW, Its not throwing the towel, Its calling in the reinforcements. I got no problem helping a brother in trouble out, been there myself.... it sucks Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1755343 said:


> I will give you a shout tomorrow once I get a Idea of what's up down here...
> 
> FWIW, Its not throwing the towel, Its calling in the reinforcements. I got no problem helping a brother in trouble out, been there myself.... it sucks Thumbs Up


Yeah, it's finally getting the better of me.

It's hard on my family, it's hard on me, it's just really really getting to me.

There are more valleys than peaks anymore, and some deep ones at that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just had a shoveler bail now. Said he was good 4 hours ago.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1755349 said:


> Yeah, it's finally getting the better of me.
> 
> It's hard on my family, it's hard on me, it's just really really getting to me.
> 
> There are more valleys than peaks anymore, and some deep ones at that.


I know the feeling. ..... that's why this site is here..... here we come to save the day..........lol


----------



## Camden

Got your number. I'll call or text any time we don't get hit and I can help out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sent you a pm quality


----------



## SSS Inc.

I think Jim and Banonea will have their own snow to plow. Just sayin'. I don't think Camden will.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1755364 said:


> I think Jim and Banonea will have their own snow to plow. Just sayin'.


I agree.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm tired, maybe time for bed here.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1755364 said:


> I think Jim and Banonea will have their own snow to plow. Just sayin'. I don't think Camden will.


And about a 2 hr drive


----------



## SSS Inc.

Holy hot yoga pants/figure skating outfit. Even comes with a directional arrow.


----------



## OC&D

Check out all the new numbers ripe for sext messaging at like 3AM.


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1755364 said:


> I think Jim and Banonea will have their own snow to plow. Just sayin'. I don't think Camden will.


True, but I got another truck and the boys to run it. Also unless we get 2" or more we don't touch anything. ... so I can help and they can handle things here...


----------



## SSS Inc.

That outfit is burning blazing on my tv.


----------



## OC&D

I dig on the Pink Panther!


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1755367 said:


> And about a 2 hr drive


Ware are you located lwrm. 2 hours is nothing to drive....I like it. =)


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1755375 said:


> I dig on the Pink Panther!


Yes, yes indeed.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Go Germany I guess !???


----------



## OC&D

Looks like Pink is Popular!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1755376 said:


> Ware are you located lwrm. 2 hours is nothing to drive....I like it. =)


Forest Lake. If you outstate guys come up, I'll make sure it's worth the drive. 8 hours at least.


----------



## qualitycut

Kind of sad my sprint is working better than my Comcast


----------



## SSS Inc.

Wait a minute. I think I like Russia now.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1755387 said:


> Forest Lake. If you outstate guys come up, I'll make sure it's worth the drive. 8 hours at least.


What is it looking like for me tonight and tomorrow


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1755391 said:


> Wait a minute. I think I like Russia now.


Me too!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1755388 said:


> Kind of sad my sprint is working better than my Comcast


I canceled my Comcast last Thursday.... Enough was enough for me.


----------



## SSS Inc.

RAP is up a little, 2" looks "possible".


----------



## SnowGuy73

And speaking of that, my Sprint service is better in the middle of the lake then in the middle of town!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1755396 said:


> I canceled my Comcast last Thursday.... Enough was enough for me.


What did you get then?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1755397 said:


> RAP is up a little, 2" looks "possible".


I posted that about 10 hours ago when ryde asked how much snow....
2", at the minimum..


----------



## qualitycut

I was watching on dvr I had to fast forward to skating like the pink suit damn!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1755402 said:


> What did you get then?


Nothing yet. Just old fashion tv for now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1755404 said:


> I posted that about 10 hours ago when ryde asked how much snow....
> 2", at the minimum..


Oh I know.



qualitycut;1755405 said:


> I was watching on dvr I had to fast forward to skating like the pink suit damn!!


You get to watch it again. Jealous. :realmad:


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1755407 said:


> Nothing yet. Just old fashion tv for now.


Lame!!!!! I would need something lined up before I canceled.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I have the less than half for tomorrow too now..................................................................................


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1755411 said:


> Oh I know.
> 
> You get to watch it again. Jealous. :realmad:


Once the girl friend goes to bed


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1755412 said:


> Lame!!!!! I would need something lined up before I canceled.


I don't watch that much tv anyways. That and I was sick of the digital glitches I was getting.

Pissed me off!


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1755396 said:


> I canceled my Comcast last Thursday.... Enough was enough for me.


We still have Comcast for internet and phone, but I'm loving Directv now that we've got it.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1755407 said:


> Nothing yet. Just old fashion tv for now.


Have to get the tin foil out?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1755423 said:


> Have to get the tin foil out?


The Foil, Coach?


----------



## OC&D

Green Grass;1755423 said:


> Have to get the tin foil out?


He's got it out all the time....he wears it on his head. :laughing:


----------



## cbservicesllc

Few flakes a minute here... very tiny


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone have a bobcat s550 through s590?


----------



## OC&D

Oh boy, White just choked huge....


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1755431 said:


> Anyone have a bobcat s550 through s590?


While I dont know exactly what your use for a skid is.

I would think you would be better off with a small walk behind machine in combination with a medium or large frame skid.

I would think you would be unhappy when you try to move, unload or anything else for that matter with a small frame skid.

With the combo you have the capability to get in your little yards and unload and move sod or whatever else.

I would grab a used s250\300 size machine and a used little walk behind.

Jmo


----------



## qualitycut

Those are the new s185 and s205


the size you mentioned are waaay to big for what I need. I need to be able to grade smaller lots and plow snow


----------



## cbservicesllc

I really hope Ian is wrong... 3" for me by 6AM? FML...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1755439 said:


> I really hope Ian is wrong... 3" for me by 6AM? FML...


He's been the high one all day


----------



## OC&D

jimslawnsnow;1755441 said:


> He's been the high one all day


Probably in more ways than one.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1755438 said:


> Those are the new s185 and s205
> 
> the size you mentioned are waaay to big for what I need. I need to be able to grade smaller lots and plow snow


We have S630's. Primarily because we like the radial lift arms. Both those machines you're looking at look like nice machines. I don't think they are too small at all. FWIW we love these machines, had S220's and 863's prior to them. I can say for us we like the 630 over the 650 for a variety of reasons for our application but visibility out the back was a big plus.


----------



## OC&D

These snowboarders are nuts. Too bad we're choking. Maybe White can pull it off at the end, but I'm not counting on it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My roads are turning white. Tiny flakes.


----------



## OC&D

It's snowing here now. I've got barely a dusting. Tiny flakes.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Kinda funny but my 69 yr old mom Loves this snowboarding. Called me tonight to ask if that White guy had gone yet and to make sure I was watching. She use to take me to what was called the Skateboard Jam for the Mpls Aquatennial back in the day.


----------



## tacovic

Anyone willing to cover me on a small lot in cottage grove and 2 residential drives in afton? Truck got stolen last night, got recovered but its in the shop. Some drunkass stole it from the shop and drove it home.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1755444 said:


> We have S630's. Primarily because we like the radial lift arms. Both those machines you're looking at look like nice machines. I don't think they are too small at all. FWIW we love these machines, had S220's and 863's prior to them. I can say for us we like the 630 over the 650 for a variety of reasons for our application but visibility out the back was a big plus.


Yea I am not a fan of vertical lift really limits the view


----------



## jimslawnsnow

If these keep up there won't be any snow left if any falls


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1755388 said:


> Kind of sad my sprint is working better than my Comcast


:laughing::laughing::laughing:
Yeah right.


----------



## BossPlow614

Wow, I can't believe IPod beat Shaun White & he's not even taking home a medal


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Almost looks clear out. Pretty bright but windy


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1755396 said:


> I canceled my Comcast last Thursday.... Enough was enough for me.


Time for a dish..


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1755438 said:


> Those are the new s185 and s205
> 
> the size you mentioned are waaay to big for what I need. I need to be able to grade smaller lots and plow snow


Oh my bad. Not familiar with the new sizing numbers.
I thought you were looking for a baby skid for your little mpls lots.

I dont think the diff between a med and large frame is WAY bigger. Couple thousand lbs.

I have an s185 and I wish I would have at the minimum went with a s205 for landscaping purposes and snow.

Snow-more weight more traction + they have more lifting ability to set sss' s snow pile toppers

Landscaping- I dont know if you read my post the other day but a s185 is at its limits with most landscape block.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Is this guy high right now?


----------



## OC&D

Well White totally choked, and not one medal for the US in the half pipe.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1755453 said:


> Yea I am not a fan of vertical lift really limits the view


I think you'll like that S550.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1755411 said:


> Oh I know.
> 
> You get to watch it again. Jealous. :realmad:


It is on comcast on demand thing if you look in an hour or so.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Did you guys know that Costas went home. :laughing: The pink eye got to him apparently.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

cbservicesllc;1755439 said:


> I really hope Ian is wrong... 3" for me by 6AM? FML...


If you can rewind go to 9:04pm he was at 1.7" by 6am/total. Then he goes back to his 6pm forecast at 9:30???wth?


----------



## SSS Inc.

I'm starting to have my doubts about tonights snow.


----------



## 09Daxman

Wow seems like us is not doing to good in anything this year. I'm really disappointed in White, I'm a big fan of him ever sense the last Olympics where he just killed the first run and basically didn't have to do anything on his second run to get gold. And on top of blowing it he dropped snowboard cross I think it's called to focus on the half pipe and he choked big time. 

But on the snow topic it's snowing in Oakdale. Not even a dusting on stuff though.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1755465 said:


> Did you guys know that Costas went home. :laughing: The pink eye got to him apparently.


Thought he was just resting for a day or 2?


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1755467 said:


> I'm starting to have my doubts about tonights snow.


I like that thinking. Keep it until monday. Too much going on.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1755467 said:


> I'm starting to have my doubts about tonights snow.


That it will amount to anything?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1755470 said:


> Thought he was just resting for a day or 2?


I heard he went home. But that was on the radio and they could "Possibly" be wrong.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1755460 said:


> Is this guy high right now?


Ummm. You tell us. :laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

Is Leah Mcclain ever coming back to the number 5?


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1755474 said:


> I heard he went home. But that was on the radio and they could "Possibly" be wrong.


Nope not possible just like everything on the internet is true.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SSS Inc.;1755467 said:


> I'm starting to have my doubts about tonights snow.


Fine with me, I can sleep in. The wife and the little one went to visit her grandma who was put is hospice yesterday. She got her first speeding ticket ever on the way up.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1755474 said:


> I heard he went home. But that was on the radio and they could "Possibly" be wrong.


From what Bel said on there Olympics thing at 630, he was resting for a few days. And Matt somebody was filling in.

Not that they are right.


----------



## Green Grass

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1755479 said:


> Fine with me, I can sleep in. The wife and the little one went to visit her grandma who was put is hospice yesterday. She got her first speeding ticket ever on the way up.


She must not have showen enough skin to get out of it.


----------



## CityGuy

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1755479 said:


> Fine with me, I can sleep in. The wife and the little one went to visit her grandma who was put is hospice yesterday. She got her first speeding ticket ever on the way up.


Didn't show enough leg to get out of it?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1755473 said:


> That it will amount to anything?


Yeah. I hope I'm wrong though. What should be our snow really isn't even on the radar yet so we shall see. Just a gut feeling its not going to happen as planned.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1755485 said:


> Yeah. I hope I'm wrong though. What should be our snow really isn't even on the radar yet so we shall see. Just a gut feeling its not going to happen as planned.


Never happens as planned. I just know it will be a long day if it does end right away in the morning.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1755485 said:


> Yeah. I hope I'm wrong though. What should be our snow really isn't even on the radar yet so we shall see. Just a gut feeling its not going to happen as planned.


Drama Dahl just said the main body is still coming from SD and would be here near rush hour. But if you look on radar what he pointed to is going toward Iowa?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1755485 said:


> Yeah. I hope I'm wrong though. What should be our snow really isn't even on the radar yet so we shall see. Just a gut feeling its not going to happen as planned.


My gut tells me the same but i think thats the chilli dogs.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1755475 said:


> Ummm. You tell us. :laughing:


Oh come on.



Hamelfire;1755476 said:


> Is Leah Mcclain ever coming back to the number 5?


I heart Leah Mclaine.



Green Grass;1755478 said:


> Nope not possible just like everything on the internet is true.


I invented it. Thumbs Up



NICHOLS LANDSCA;1755479 said:


> Fine with me, I can sleep in. The wife and the little one went to visit her grandma who was put is hospice yesterday. She got her first speeding ticket ever on the way up.


Sorry to hear the Hospice care part.



Hamelfire;1755480 said:


> From what Bel said on there Olympics thing at 630, he was resting for a few days. And Matt somebody was filling in.
> 
> Not that they are right.


I would believe them as its their station.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1755490 said:


> My gut tells me the same but i think thats the chilli dogs.


No that will be talking shi& to you later.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1755490 said:


> My gut tells me the same but i think thats the chilli dogs.


I hear ya. My gut been all out of whack since I was taken hostage on Friday.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Hamelfire;1755476 said:


> Is Leah Mcclain ever coming back to the number 5?


Didn't she have a sex trophy?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1755485 said:


> Yeah. I hope I'm wrong though. What should be our snow really isn't even on the radar yet so we shall see. Just a gut feeling its not going to happen as planned.


It's on the midwest radar.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1755492 said:


> Oh come on.
> 
> I heart Leah Mclaine.
> 
> I invented it. Thumbs Up
> 
> Sorry to hear the Hospice care part.
> 
> I would believe them as its their station.


Back to power posting again? Thumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

Drakeslayer;1755495 said:


> Didn't she have a sex trophy?


2 back to back


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1755492 said:


> Oh come on.
> 
> I heart Leah Mclaine.
> 
> I invented it. Thumbs Up
> 
> Sorry to hear the Hospice care part.
> 
> I would believe them as its their station.


If you believe everything on the internet you invented then you may be Hamels brother in law.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1755496 said:


> It's on the midwest radar.


Right now it's sagging south,which the rap showed this morning, with the stream trailing to the SW.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1755499 said:


> If you believe everything on the internet you invented then you may be Hamels brother in law.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Green Grass

We spend 1/2 a mill for the President to have a dinner for 300!!


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1755490 said:


> My gut tells me the same but i think thats the chilli dogs.


After those things, your gut is probably singing you opera.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Green Grass;1755483 said:


> She must not have showen enough skin to get out of it.


Trooper, she said he pulled her over and the lady that was tailgating her. Said he couldn't get the printer in his car to work and would send it on the mail. Going to call when it comes and see if they'll do the probation for a year, she's never had a ticket in 26yrs of driving


----------



## SSS Inc.

Oh ****. 8 yr old is sleep walking. This could get interesting. She did it twice at about three. Its like talking to a zombie if you have never dealt with it before.


----------



## qualitycut

Ok I think I am just going to buy a 247b3 and then a s590 only about 97k Only need to plow 4 more times this year


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1755503 said:


> We spend 1/2 a mill for the President to have a dinner for 300!!


He spends more money on stupid shiv then you can imagine. If we put the money into what it should we would not be broke.

And that free health care for life for senators needs to be stopped.


----------



## Camden

Do you guys plan on waking up at 6:30 every morning that the US plays hockey? I'm going to do it but I wish it were at night so I could enjoy a few bottles of Banana Bread during each game.


----------



## Green Grass

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1755507 said:


> Trooper, she said he pulled her over and the lady that was tailgating her. Said he couldn't get the printer in his car to work and would send it on the mail. Going to call when it comes and see if they'll do the probation for a year, she's never had a ticket in 26yrs of driving


Pay court costs and get a year same or similar.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Fell asleep sitting up in a chair. Creepy.


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;1755511 said:


> Do you guys plan on waking up at 6:30 every morning that the US plays hockey? I'm going to do it but I wish it were at night so I could enjoy a few bottles of Banana Bread during each game.


Why can't you enjoy them in the morning?


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1755508 said:


> Oh ****. 8 yr old is sleep walking. This could get interesting. She did it twice at about three. Its like talking to a zombie if you have never dealt with it before.


Well that's creepy. Maybe she just wants a snack. Give her some Skittles or something.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1755508 said:


> Oh ****. 8 yr old is sleep walking. This could get interesting. She did it twice at about three. Its like talking to a zombie if you have never dealt with it before.


What you got in the water over there? Make sure you keep it.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1755511 said:


> Do you guys plan on waking up at 6:30 every morning that the US plays hockey? I'm going to do it but I wish it were at night so I could enjoy a few bottles of Banana Bread during each game.


No dvr it and watch it later


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1755511 said:


> Do you guys plan on waking up at 6:30 every morning that the US plays hockey? I'm going to do it but I wish it were at night so I could enjoy a few bottles of Banana Bread during each game.


i bet they will replay them in the afternoon if you can avoid the outcome some how.


----------



## cbservicesllc

4 says 1-2... looks like the blob in SD juts straight East at some point...


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1755514 said:


> Fell asleep sitting up in a chair. Creepy.


Have kids they say. They are fun they say. Right till they throw up in your backseat. Or sleep walk around the House

P.s. everyone is welcome to help me clean up my backseat right now.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;1755495 said:


> Didn't she have a sex trophy?


A What.......?


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1755511 said:


> Do you guys plan on waking up at 6:30 every morning that the US plays hockey? I'm going to do it but I wish it were at night so I could enjoy a few bottles of Banana Bread during each game.


Hmmm that sounds like a good plan. I may just try that on friday morning.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1755522 said:


> A What.......?


THose things you have home sick.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Peianis on 9 still shows 3.6" for rush hour.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1755508 said:


> Oh ****. 8 yr old is sleep walking. This could get interesting. She did it twice at about three. Its like talking to a zombie if you have never dealt with it before.


My little girl did it once when she was about 3 and it freaked me out so much that I installed door alarms in case she'd ever go outside without my knowledge. It was really an eye opener for my wife and I.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1755521 said:


> Have kids they say. They are fun they say. Right till they throw up in your backseat. Or sleep walk around the House
> 
> P.s. everyone is welcome to help me clean up my backseat right now.


Your on your own.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1755522 said:


> A What.......?


The thing that threw up in my truck. Or the thing that cost 1/2 a mill at birth.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1755516 said:


> Well that's creepy. Maybe she just wants a snack. Give her some Skittles or something.





Hamelfire;1755517 said:


> What you got in the water over there? Make sure you keep it.


It comes from my wife. When we were first married she woke up and said the light in the middle of the room was a Raccoon. Being the kind of guy I am I told her it was going to attack her. Didn't remember a thing the next day.


----------



## BossPlow614

Green Grass;1755515 said:


> Why can't you enjoy them in the morning?


Hahaha. Have a few at 7am then you'll be ready for a mid morning nap once the game ends!


----------



## OC&D

Women's luge is going better than men's half pipe.

Well that was short-lived.


----------



## tacovic

tacovic;1755452 said:


> Anyone willing to cover me on a small lot in cottage grove and 2 residential drives in afton? Truck got stolen last night, got recovered but its in the shop. Some drunkass stole it from the shop and drove it home.


Wow this thread moves fast. I can write a check right away.


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;1755522 said:


> A What.......?


He meant that she's had a kid.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1755530 said:


> It comes from my wife. When we were first married she woke up and said the light in the middle of the room was a Raccoon. Being the kind of guy I am I told her it was going to attack her. Didn't remember a thing the next day.


You should have gotten a stuffed raccoon and put it in the room the next night.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1755508 said:


> Oh ****. 8 yr old is sleep walking. This could get interesting. She did it twice at about three. Its like talking to a zombie if you have never dealt with it before.


My 8 year old has done that. I'll be up waiting for snow. He'll walk out in the living room, and just stop and stare at me.

I'll say something and he'll just stand there.

Finally he will turn around and go back to bed. Freaks a guy out.


----------



## Green Grass

tacovic;1755533 said:


> Wow this thread moves fast. I can write a check right away.


Sorry you are to far away for me or I would help you out.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1755511 said:


> Do you guys plan on waking up at 6:30 every morning that the US plays hockey? I'm going to do it but I wish it were at night so I could enjoy a few bottles of Banana Bread during each game.


Who says you can't enjoy a few at 6:30?


----------



## Camden

tacovic;1755533 said:


> Wow this thread moves fast. I can write a check right away.


Sorry to hear about your truck. I'm committed to helping Lawnmowerdude if we get snow but hopefully someone else can step up and help you out.


----------



## CityGuy

Hey Quality tell your school district to feed the damn kids. That is not right they will not feed a kid that can't pay. It's not the kids fault and they get money from the feds for it anyway.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1755536 said:


> My 8 year old has done that. I'll be up waiting for snow. He'll walk out in the living room, and just stop and stare at me.
> 
> I'll say something and he'll just stand there.
> 
> Finally he will turn around and go back to bed. Freaks a guy out.


I feel like I should be up watching my kids at night.


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1755539 said:


> Sorry to hear about your truck. I'm committed to helping Lawnmowerdude if we get snow but hopefully someone else can step up and help you out.


OC and D are you over that way to help out?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1755524 said:


> THose things you have home sick.


Ha... wow I need some sleep...


----------



## Camden

Green Grass;1755515 said:


> Why can't you enjoy them in the morning?


Two reasons...I actually have a real job outside of plowing so I can't go into my office after having a few under the belt. And, I'm just not the kind of person who can drink in the morning. I either have coffee or water when I wake up but never alcohol.


----------



## tacovic

Camden;1755539 said:


> Sorry to hear about your truck. I'm committed to helping Lawnmowerdude if we get snow but hopefully someone else can step up and help you out.


Thanks anyway! Its been a ****** week so far.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1755520 said:


> 4 says 1-2... looks like the blob in SD juts straight East at some point...


Hopefully after it drops another 75 miles.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gotta get some sleep. Gotta stage the skid at 1:30.


----------



## BossPlow614

Quality isn't far from Cottage Grove either.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1755536 said:


> My 8 year old has done that. I'll be up waiting for snow. He'll walk out in the living room, and just stop and stare at me.
> 
> I'll say something and he'll just stand there.
> 
> Finally he will turn around and go back to bed. Freaks a guy out.


My 13 year old does that when she's awake. It pisses me off


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1755541 said:


> I feel like I should be up watching my kids at night.


You got a few years yet.


----------



## banonea

tacovic;1755533 said:


> Wow this thread moves fast. I can write a check right away.


I would help but it would have a he'll of a trip charge from Rochester. ..


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;1755544 said:


> Two reasons...I actually have a real job outside of plowing so I can't go into my office after having a few under the belt. And, I'm just not the kind of person who can drink in the morning. I either have coffee or water when I wake up but never alcohol.


Real jobs suck to have.


----------



## OC&D

tacovic;1755533 said:


> Wow this thread moves fast. I can write a check right away.


I don't know of anyone on here that services those areas. The closest I come is Newport, but unless the timing is right, I wouldn't be able to fit it in.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I have to stop watching the RAP and go to bed. Up and Down, Up and Down and Up again.


----------



## skorum03

tacovic;1755533 said:


> Wow this thread moves fast. I can write a check right away.


Where in Afton? I'm not far away.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1755540 said:


> Hey Quality tell your school district to feed the damn kids. That is not right they will not feed a kid that can't pay. It's not the kids fault and they get money from the feds for it anyway.


When I was in school they would give kids with no money a pb & j sandwich and milk.

I guess they stopped doing that Osseo was on there list of cheap schools that won't feed a kid with no control of money in there lunch account.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1755549 said:


> My 13 year old does that when she's awake. It pisses me off


Hahahahaha....


----------



## Green Grass

Atlanta is closed.


----------



## CityGuy

OC&D;1755553 said:


> I don't know of anyone on here that services those areas. The closest I come is Newport, but unless the timing is right, I wouldn't be able to fit it in.


Is 09duramax over that way too?


----------



## BossPlow614

Camden;1755544 said:


> Two reasons...I actually have a real job outside of plowing so I can't go into my office after having a few under the belt. And, I'm just not the kind of person who can drink in the morning. *I either have coffee or water when I wake up but never alcohol.*


I'm the same way too unless I'm up north or on vacation. So then its coffee and water and then a bloody right away or if somewhere tropical, then a margarita or something of the like.


----------



## tacovic

skorum03;1755555 said:


> Where in Afton? I'm not far away.


2 houses right on hudson road off 94. One with a long drive and the other straight forward. Quarter mile from eachother.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

tacovic;1755545 said:


> Thanks anyway! Its been a ****** week so far.


A **** WEEK????

Man...wish I could get away with a **** WEEK.....


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1755557 said:


> When I was in school they would give kids with no money a pb & j sandwich and milk.
> 
> I guess they stopped doing that Osseo was on there list of cheap schools that won't feed a kid with no control of money in there lunch account.


Saw that. heck I remember in elem school when you forgot a lunch you got a butter sandwich and a milk for free.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1755546 said:


> Hopefully after it drops another 75 miles.


Amen brother...


----------



## OC&D

Green Grass;1755552 said:


> Jobs suck to have to have.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## Drakeslayer

banonea;1755551 said:


> I would help but it would have a he'll of a trip charge from Rochester. ..


It's closer than Stacy or forest lake.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1755547 said:


> Gotta get some sleep. Gotta stage the skid at 1:30.


I will call you tomorrow. The way it looks I should be able to come up tomorrow. Do you need a sander as well. I got a western tornado on the truck now, if needed


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1755557 said:


> When I was in school they would give kids with no money a pb & j sandwich and milk.
> 
> I guess they stopped doing that Osseo was on there list of cheap schools that won't feed a kid with no control of money in there lunch account.


In Minneapolis you would get a slice of cheese on bread when I was a kid. I should put some more money in the kids account quick now that I think about it. I have carried a negative balance before (all electronic now) and she still got lunch.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;1755568 said:


> It's closer than Stacy or forest lake.


But I have more work..... He could do it on the way up or back down.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1755518 said:


> No dvr it and watch it later


See below



SSS Inc.;1755519 said:


> i bet they will replay them in the afternoon if you can avoid the outcome some how.


I can't watch non-live sporting events. I think it's the fact that so many people know the outcome already that I feel left behind. Each morning when I wake up I look to see what's already happened in Sochi.



Hamelfire;1755523 said:


> Hmmm that sounds like a good plan. I may just try that on friday morning.


You don't have to go to work?



cbservicesllc;1755538 said:


> Who says you can't enjoy a few at 6:30?


Real job gets in the way of that plan.



Green Grass;1755552 said:


> Real jobs suck to have.


Ha - I don't mind it. A lot of people wake up with nothing to do every day and I'm the exact opposite of that.


----------



## banonea

Drakeslayer;1755568 said:


> It's closer than Stacy or forest lake.


If I am going up tomorrow I could help out. It would be on the way to lwrmn


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1755564 said:


> A **** WEEK????
> 
> Man...wish I could get away with a **** WEEK.....


He doesn't have a 56 hour route though.


----------



## skorum03

tacovic;1755563 said:


> 2 houses right on hudson road off 94. One with a long drive and the other straight forward. Quarter mile from eachother.


Send me a PM


----------



## tacovic

LwnmwrMan22;1755564 said:


> A **** WEEK????
> 
> Man...wish I could get away with a **** WEEK.....


I have read about some of your woes this year. Doesn't sound fun.

This week for me- found out about a health issue- cant drink for a month, tore a ligament in my ankle playing basketball-on crutches, and had my truck stolen. I am hoping the whole bad luck in 3s thing is correct.


----------



## qualitycut

tictac sent you a pm


----------



## Camden

tacovic;1755577 said:


> I have read about some of your woes this year. Doesn't sound fun.
> 
> This week for me- found out about a health issue- cant drink for a month, tore a ligament in my ankle playing basketball-on crutches, and had my truck stolen. I am hoping the whole bad luck in 3s thing is correct.


Yep, that's a bad week for sure. What's the deal with your "health issue"? Hopefully it's something treatable.


----------



## OC&D

Hamelfire;1755560 said:


> Is 09duramax over that way too?


No clue.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1755571 said:


> But I have more work..... He could do it on the way up or back down.


That is what I am thinking. ..


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1755572 said:


> See below
> 
> I can't watch non-live sporting events. I think it's the fact that so many people know the outcome already that I feel left behind. Each morning when I wake up I look to see what's already happened in Sochi.
> 
> You don't have to go to work?
> 
> Real job gets in the way of that plan.
> 
> Ha - I don't mind it. A lot of people wake up with nothing to do every day and I'm the exact opposite of that.


Took friday off unless it snows.


----------



## tacovic

Camden;1755579 said:


> Yep, that's a bad week for sure. What's the deal with your "health issue"? Hopefully it's something treatable.


Liver issues either from weight gain or medications. Gotta get in shape which is hard to do with a bum ankle.


----------



## OC&D

Haha! There are Parise and Suter Wild bobble heads in Sochi.


----------



## qualitycut

Novak Weather
I'm not optimistic for much snow overnight: An inch or less at best.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1755585 said:


> Novak Weather
> I'm not optimistic for much snow overnight: An inch or less at best.


Saw that, asked about it, no response


----------



## qualitycut

NoWak and novak are on the same page


----------



## qualitycut

Bell said 1 inch as well.


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1755588 said:


> NoWak and novak are on the same page


I'm so glad I hung the plow. 

I blame SSS.


----------



## Green Grass

OC&D;1755590 said:


> I'm so glad I hung the plow.
> 
> I blame SSS.


See you have to risk it like the rest of us.


----------



## Green Grass

Should be tell lwn that we signed him up for plowz with his phone number.


----------



## cbservicesllc

OC&D;1755590 said:


> I'm so glad I hung the plow.
> 
> I blame SSS.


Don't count your chickens....:waving:


----------



## OC&D

Green Grass;1755592 said:


> See you have to risk it like the rest of us.


Yaya.

I think everyone else went to bed. I think I will too, but I'm setting my alarm for 3. I'm preparing myself to be underwhelmed.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Who. .


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;1755598 said:


> Who. .


Is on first.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;1755595 said:


> Should be tell own that we signed him up for plowz with his phone number.


Who? .


----------



## OC&D

BTW, I've got less than what I would call a dusting at this point, and an errant flurry every now and then.


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;1755601 said:


> Who? .


Stupid auto correct. Lwn.


----------



## BossPlow614

I think he meant to say "should we tell Lmn that we signed...."


----------



## qualitycut

Looks like its heading south of the cities on radar?


----------



## BossPlow614

NWS is still holding with 1-2" mainly before 5am for me.


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1755605 said:


> Looks like its heading south of the cities on radar?


I'm not going to bother looking. I'm just going to bed and we'll see what tomorrow morning brings. If I stay up I'll have another beer, and I don't need another beer.


----------



## skorum03

BossPlow614;1755606 said:


> NWS is still holding with 1-2" mainly before 5am for me.


Me too. I'm going to bed.


----------



## Greenery

Green Grass;1755595 said:


> Should be tell lwn that we signed him up for plowz with his phone number.


I think he took care of that himself..


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

1/8" in **** rapids, just took a shower, set the alarm and will probably stay awake:-(


----------



## qualitycut

I emailed plowz, wanted to see the contract now I get a email a few times a week asking when I will send my insurance to them


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1755606 said:


> NWS is still holding with 1-2" mainly before 5am for me.


Same...........


----------



## qualitycut

I'm at around an inch


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1755613 said:


> I emailed plowz, wanted to see the contract now I get a email a few times a week asking when I will send my insurance to them


Well what are you waiting for??


----------



## 09Daxman

OC&D;1755580 said:


> No clue.


Yes I am. Did you need help? I have a real job that I work 730 to 515 so I could help you after work if needed. But before I gotta plow my work haha


----------



## Deershack

Have a question for the group. Thinking about puting a snow thrower truck together over the summer. Does anyone here run one and do you have any opinions about the call for them? Wondering if any of you would be interested in subbing one for clean up and/or push backs and such? Any thoughts will be appreciated.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Deershack;1755626 said:


> Have a question for the group. Thinking about puting a snow thrower truck together over the summer. Does anyone here run one and do you have any opinions about the call for them? Wondering if any of you would be interested in subbing one for clean up and/or push backs and such? Any thoughts will be appreciated.


My personal opinion you would be better off with a skid with a blower. I think depending on the accounts you are using it on you may have a hard time getting in tight places


----------



## Deershack

That is a consideration. On the other hand I was thinking of the mobility of being able to move from site to site without having to take the time to strap and unstrap. I have a skid now, so I know you can loose roughly a half hour of time.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Deershack;1755626 said:


> Have a question for the group. Thinking about puting a snow thrower truck together over the summer. Does anyone here run one and do you have any opinions about the call for them? Wondering if any of you would be interested in subbing one for clean up and/or push backs and such? Any thoughts will be appreciated.


I would have to agree on the skid. Shout out to MNPLOWCO for renting me his S250 with a blower for a day. I flew through my stuff yesterday and overnight last night! Took piles that were 6' high no problem. I think a truck setup would be limited on the height.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Deershack;1755629 said:


> That is a consideration. On the other hand I was thinking of the mobility of being able to move from site to site without having to take the time to strap and unstrap. I have a skid now, so I know you can loose roughly a half hour of time.


Trailer time is a consideration, but the right guy can get after it quick.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1755631 said:


> Trailer time is a consideration, but the right guy can get after it quick.


I can load up and chain up in ten minutes or less now


----------



## cbservicesllc

And the blob looks to have started it's Eastward trek...


----------



## Deershack

If I had secondary hydro on my skid, I would be definitly be looking that direction. Buying a new skid and a blower would strech be too far right now. I figure about 15 min on each end for chaining.


----------



## Deershack

Either skid or truck mounted, I would like to get a blower with enough power and long enough chute to load trucks.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Interesting idea for sure


----------



## djagusch

Well I'm closed to 3/4" of snow by st croix falls. Wet tacky stuff, very dense.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1755595 said:


> Should be tell lwn that we signed him up for plowz with his phone number.


Who says I haven't myself??


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Now I'm at a solid 1/8" in **** rapids


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

At most 1/2" in Stacy, Lino Lakes.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like most of the green wants to sag towards Snowguy.


----------



## TKLAWN

Coating. Coming down pretty good.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

I actually measured because it didn't look like anymore than what I had at 11.


----------



## ryde307

Out my window in Chanhassen has maybe a dusting.
The guy in Minneapolis said the same and it's not snowing now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NNichols... You got an update after that green went through CR?


----------



## CGLC

Dusting in St.Paul 3:25 AM


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1755660 said:


> Looks like most of the green wants to sag towards Snowguy.


Yeah for me*!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like a coating here.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Tale of the Tape. 1/16th to 1/8th of an inch in Minnetonka/Wayzata.
Still slightly snowing....well maybe “ crystaling ”. ( tiny, tiny flakes). Looks like we are almost done here.


----------



## NorthernProServ

3\8th at best in crystal, Back to bed for me !


----------



## qualitycut

I just woke up from a sweet dream of saving a chick from
being on a hit list for no snow. Boo, she was just about to reward me. Better go check outside


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22.....I have a full tank of fuel and a GPS. I can be mobile to your location in 15 mins. About a 45-50 min. drive from Lake Minnetonka area in good weather and good traffic. Still need a hand?


----------



## cbservicesllc

1/8" maybe in Maple Grove...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Appreciate checking in guys. We have at most 1/2" everywhere.

Only hitting my zero tolerances.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1755665 said:


> NNichols... You got an update after that green went through CR?


3/8" measured not guessing


----------



## qualitycut

I think I said was going south lastnight ?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

I have spots of black in the driveway where the salt is heavy


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1755679 said:


> I have spots of black in the driveway where the salt is heavy


Same here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

3/8" in Shakopee.


----------



## OC&D

Good thing I hung the plow.


----------



## andersman02

Maybe 1/4 to 3/8 Burnsville


----------



## unit28

Was close to an inch.... Isanti


----------



## unit28

Rogers about a quarter


----------



## unit28

oc&d;1755686 said:


> good thing i hung the plow.


boat anchors look cool too
???


----------



## ryde307

Out salting and doing walks now. Maybe a 1/2" in Chanhassen but everything else from there to Hopkins is 1/4"


----------



## unit28

Guessing the big green blobs were super small flakes.

The li/s ratio couldn't be above 10


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1755691 said:


> Out salting and doing walks now. Maybe a 1/2" in Chanhassen but everything else from there to Hopkins is 1/4"


Same here. Just sent sidewalk guys out. Will wait for those, drop salt, then head to Crysteel to get the right brackets for the plow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1755688 said:


> Was close to an inch.... Isanti


Melting down?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Kelsey is looking festive this morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Atlanta is getting an inch to an inch and a half of ice....... That would suck!


----------



## SnowGuy73

11 shows tonights snow going north, Friday going south.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1755701 said:


> 11 shows tonights snow going north, Friday going south.


Four said about the same.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Marler says less than an inch for the metro tonight, right after saying tonight's snow misses the metro and goes north!

I think 9 needs to see if Patrick hammer is busy, maybe offer a job to him.


----------



## 09Daxman

Dusting in oakdale. I'm going back to bed


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1755703 said:


> Marler says less than an inch for the metro tonight, right after saying tonight's snow misses the metro and goes north!
> 
> I think 9 needs to see if Patrick hammer is busy, maybe offer a job to him.


Probably means the bulk misses to the north, but there is still a chance of snow.

For Forest Lake/Chisago I have hourly's of 1.2" for tonight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Does the RAP not update overnight?


----------



## SnowGuy73

North of 94


----------



## wintergreen82

LwnmwrMan22;1755717 said:


> Does the RAP not update overnight?


If you use cod rap it updates every three hours. Other sites every hour. I like cod best for the simple fact you don't have to wait for a model to be 100% to view it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Barlow says an exact repeat of this morning, tonight. Up to an inch. 



So...... I guess its going south!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/displayMod.php?var=ruc_sfc_prcp&loop=loopall&hours=

Keeps showing yesterday.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I can't measure this stuff. Some areas have none others have 4" from drifting and every measurement in between


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1755734 said:


> I can't measure this stuff. Some areas have none others have 4" from drifting and every measurement in between


That sucks!

Doesn't seem too windy here, hard to tell from the couch.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Barlow says a couple inches of snow for Saturday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's a little breezy. Not too bad.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snowing again in Lino........ Just a little, light burst it looks like.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Marler says a few snow showers Saturday.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1755739 said:


> That sucks!
> 
> Doesn't seem too windy here, hard to tell from the couch.


Not bad now but was until at least 330


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu says .78" for tonight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1755748 said:


> Not bad now but was until at least 330


Ah, 10-4...


----------



## wintergreen82

http://weather.cod.edu/forecast/

Try this one out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu showing 0.08" ice for Sunday night.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Showing again, biggest flakes yet.


----------



## Green Grass

I am glad I choose to not set an alarm and to sleep.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Roads are white again from Lino to St. Paul.


----------



## olsonbro

Looks to me like this last band of snow won't last long and wont add up to much for accumulation. We have measured all over the metro this morning, and found no more than .5 inch. North metro (Vadnais, **** rapids, circle pines) has 1/8".
This is my kind of snowfall, the kind where I don't have to service my contracts, haha


----------



## SnowGuy73

olsonbro;1755768 said:


> Looks to me like this last band of snow won't last long and wont add up to much for accumulation. We have measured all over the metro this morning, and found no more than .5 inch. North metro (Vadnais, **** rapids, circle pines) has 1/8".
> This is my kind of snowfall, the kind where I don't have to service my contracts, haha


Agreed.

I will go throw some salt after rush hour and call her good!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1755749 said:


> Accu says .78" for tonight.


Don't they always?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

We got an inch. Just doing a couple town homes and a few residential and the plow truck is going do a couple lots. I hate this amount


----------



## SnowGuy73

Thought we were done with the below zero temps for the "foreseeable future"?


----------



## olsonbro

How many of you watch Novak's facebook weather page? I know everyone seems to give him a little grief, including myself. I took part last year in his "trial" run to start a pay weather service for guys like us. I felt last year he overplayed most storms. A little Drama Daveish. From last years experience, he definitely knows weather and what it takes to make snow. 
I have watched his Facebook page closely this year and he has just about pinned every clipper we have had. He's stuck to his guns when he felt the clippers would be heavier, and when they would be light.
Not advocating that he is the one to watch, but he's been pretty darn close to right on this years clipper parade.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1755773 said:


> Don't they always?


Haha, they did for last night I know.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1755778 said:


> Thought we were done with the below zero temps for the "foreseeable future"?


They say that every time it warms up. Damn little teasers. I'm going to start getting spring stuff ready these next couple weeks. Screw this winter junk. 1" here and there watching my hair fall out


----------



## Greenery

Well I'm glad I waited until today to head home. Have a guy out doing walks and calling it good.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1755782 said:


> They say that every time it warms up. Damn little teasers. I'm going to start getting spring stuff ready these next couple weeks. Screw this winter junk. 1" here and there watching my hair fall out


That and I've hears no snow for the foreseeable future/ the 7 day several times too lately..... And then it changes within a couple days.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1755790 said:


> That and I've hears no snow for the foreseeable future/ the 7 day several times too lately..... And then it changes within a couple days.


Weather changes duh.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

wintergreen82;1755752 said:


> http://weather.cod.edu/forecast/
> 
> Try this one out.


Must need flash. Doesn't work on the S4.


----------



## wintergreen82

LwnmwrMan22;1755824 said:


> Must need flash. Doesn't work on the S4.


Hmm works on the note 3.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

wintergreen82;1755826 said:


> Hmm works on the note 3.


Weird...... I'll keep working it. Says plugin not supported.


----------



## OC&D

wintergreen82;1755752 said:


> http://weather.cod.edu/forecast/
> 
> Try this one out.


That's quite nice! Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

K. Now I got it. Just gotta figure this one out later.

Thanks for the link.


----------



## qualitycut

Just een on fox 9 if a doctor has a client that can't speak English and is going to have surgery the doctor needs to get a translater and pay for it.


----------



## snowman55

anyone got a spare 100 tons of salt? bin is just about out.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1755854 said:


> Just een on fox 9 if a doctor has a client that can't speak English and is going to have surgery the doctor needs to get a translater and pay for it.


Thats garbage.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1755854 said:


> Just een on fox 9 if a doctor has a client that can't speak English and is going to have surgery the doctor needs to get a translater and pay for it.


Thats somthing insurance should pay for. If they have insurance. if not, then idk

we got a solid dusting in Hudson


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;1755862 said:


> anyone got a spare 100 tons of salt? bin is just about out.


100 tons? Shoot, I was hoping to find 100 lbs to finish this set of sidewalks.


----------



## andersman02

Yah I could use a couple tons my self


----------



## Ranger620

snowman55;1755862 said:


> anyone got a spare 100 tons of salt? bin is just about out.


I may still be able to get some but its spendy. I would think if the snow slows down the larger companies will start to release more as we get closer to april


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1755824 said:


> Must need flash. Doesn't work on the S4.


Works on mine using Chrome


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1755877 said:


> Thats garbage.


Yea that pissed me off for the day, hate the news, o and dawn Stevens, she got mad because the other news guy was putting frosting on the cake and said this is my segmant. Then she got all giddy about Michelle Obama.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1755887 said:


> Works on mine using Chrome


Yah.... I got it working....

Would still like to know why mine is still running yesterday's run.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Salt shortage has hit Menard's!!!!!


----------



## snowman55

that's a little scary. So much for counting on NSI and their " limitless supply" they keep telling us no salt right now. that bin was full yesterday lmwr?


----------



## qualitycut

snowman55;1755911 said:


> that's a little scary. So much for counting on NSI and their " limitless supply" they keep telling us no salt right now. that bin was full yesterday lmwr?


Well from what I have been reading is the state is taking everyones salt, how they do that Idk


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;1755911 said:


> that's a little scary. So much for counting on NSI and their " limitless supply" they keep telling us no salt right now. that bin was full yesterday lmwr?


NSI's bin was full two days ago.

However, I know they were trying to get all of the ConEx boxes filled that they supply.

The school district we plow has NSI supply them a shipping container then fill with salt.

I know they had a large list.

I THINK they opened yesterday to the public, and I'm sure once word was out (posted get in line two days ago) I would imagine guys had dumps in line getting whatever salt they had.

I've said it offsite, that the oil boom is screwing things up around here.

Too many trains used to move oil and sand back and forth, NSI can't get salt in.

There was a story the other day about AMTRAK has a hard time scheduling because all the oil on the rails.

We need pipelines.

I would imagine oil companies pay whatever they need to, I wouldn't want to see what it costs to have a higher priority than them.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1755913 said:


> Well from what I have been reading is the state is taking everyones salt, how they do that Idk


Right, jump over to the Canadian weather thread, same thing is going on over there.

It's the volume of runs everyone has made.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Where is 3S go tell us the RAP is 5x's yesterday?


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1755905 said:


> Salt shortage has hit Menard's!!!!!


I've got one 80lb bag in the garage. I don't usually buy bagged product, but my options for buying bulk are pretty much out. NSI is a crap shoot, US Salt won't sell to anyone other then the government, and I don't know if Gerten's even has any anymore. When I had my dump truck I used to buy salt/sand down at Aggregate Industries off of Child's Road in St. Paul, but I don't know if they sell straight salt, and even if they do, they probably don't right now.

When I was at Costco last week they had several pallets of bagged stuff. I never really looked to see what it was exactly.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have salt at home. This was the first run where we are back to doing the walks at my W. 7th property after the maintenance guy neglected them so I salted a little heavier than normal. Ran 3 bags short at my second property.

JDL in Maplewood has bagged product if anyone is looking.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I can't believe how many people are out plowing...


----------



## olsonbro

SnowGuy73;1755929 said:


> I can't believe how many people are out plowing...


there prolly out of salt, and cant get anymore so there just plowing off the dusting we got haha


----------



## SnowGuy73

olsonbro;1755932 said:


> there prolly out of salt, and cant get anymore so there just plowing off the dusting we got haha


That's a good point, could be.


----------



## qualitycut

Gertens has treated and straight salt, not sure what the maximums are though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

olsonbro;1755932 said:


> there prolly out of salt, and cant get anymore so there just plowing off the dusting we got haha


I'll say this much. I COMPLETELY over salted my sidewalks. Wherever the sun has hit them, the snow is already melted off and 80% of the salt is still there.

At least I shouldn't have to do these walks again tonight.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1755921 said:


> Where is 3S go tell us the RAP is 5x's yesterday?


I'm busy trying to put new screed plates on one of our pavers.. not going well.

So you're telling me that I need to look at the rap?

Oh and the airport had.03" of precip. Nothing showed that low except the euro so pretty sure anyone that called for a dusting got lucky this time. Luck will run out eventually.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1755929 said:


> I can't believe how many people are out plowing...


Lowes in shakopee was plowed.


----------



## qualitycut

Lots of yoga pants on the st Thomas campus in st Paul


----------



## mnlefty

My boss has two 55 gallon drums of salt to get rid of. Its a little old and stiff on top but I think it will break up fine...he wants $50/each. We're between Hastings and vermilion.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1755942 said:


> I'm busy trying to put new screed plates on one of our pavers.. not going well.
> 
> So you're telling me that I need to look at the rap?
> 
> Oh and the airport had.03" of precip. Nothing showed that low except the euro so pretty sure anyone that called for a dusting got lucky this time. Luck will run out eventually.


Not saying you need to look.... Just waiting for the update "oh oh....."


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1755960 said:


> Not saying you need to look.... Just waiting for the update "oh oh....."


For when????? And where?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1755960 said:


> Not saying you need to look.... Just waiting for the update "oh oh....."


Got ya. I did look and its a pretty flat line right at zero. Doesn't look like much of anything for tonight unless they are wrong again.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1755963 said:


> For when????? And where?


There isn't one...... Just waiting for one from SSS.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Went and plowed the 1/4-1/2" from the banks that always *****. Think I got a thank you email???


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1755972 said:


> There isn't one...... Just waiting for one from SSS.


Pulling a unit?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1755977 said:


> Went and plowed the 1/4-1/2" from the banks that always *****. Think I got a thank you email???


No but next time they will expect it


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1755978 said:


> Pulling a unit?


That's what she said.....or maybe did....


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1755944 said:


> Lowes in shakopee was plowed.


I believe it. Half the properties in town here were!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1755979 said:


> No but next time they will expect it


The pinpoint of the problem!


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS hourly adds up to 0.4" for me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like the NAM is staying quite far north, but the GFS sure puts a lot of moisture over us.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ugh.......


----------



## skorum03

saw that NWS lowered its saturday percentages again.


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1755997 said:


> Ugh.......


Well that contradicts what I just said....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu is sticking with the 0.78" they've had since yesterday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1755998 said:


> saw that NWS lowered its saturday percentages again.


So did channel 5, down to a 40% chance now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS has me at 1.2" tonight. Accu at 1".

I'm at 40%/40% for Saturday.


----------



## unit28

sss inc.;1755965 said:


> got ya. I did look and its a pretty flat line right at zero. Doesn't look like much of anything for tonight unless they are wrong again.


tonight...partly cloudy with a slight chance of snow in the evening...then snow after midnight. Snow accumulation up to 1 inch. Lows around 11. Temperatures rising into the lower 20s overnight


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1756000 said:


> Well that contradicts what I just said....


It will change!


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1756005 said:


> tonight...partly cloudy with a slight chance of snow in the evening...then snow after midnight. Snow accumulation up to 1 inch. Lows around 11. Temperatures rising into the lower 20s overnight


I'm at less than half.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1756007 said:


> I'm at less than half.


We're happy for you!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I need a nap.


----------



## qualitycut

Ha they deleted all your posts, pathetic


----------



## OC&D

It looks like it will be another "set the alarm and check, re-set it and check again, rinse, repeat" sort of night.


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1756040 said:


> Ha they deleted all your posts, pathetic


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1756044 said:


>


Lwnmrr was talking to himself for a full page, he's bipolar he said it was funny


----------



## Drakeslayer

Those were 10 very solid and entertaining posts that just went missing!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1756040 said:


> Ha they deleted all your posts, pathetic


Not pathetic, I get where I can be considered spamming the board.

Just trying to break up the monotony with a little humor.


----------



## OC&D

Excellent, we're back to that now.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1756050 said:


> Not pathetic, I get where I can be considered spamming the board.
> 
> Just trying to break up the monotony with a little humor.


Yea still stupid, they could delete half the posts on this thread


----------



## BossPlow614

What a bunch of garbage but it was funny while it lasted! Now to take my plow off or not? Ch 4 showed less than an inch for here and most of the snow will be way up north.

Fwiw, we're almost 1000 posts ahead of Canada.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://weather.cod.edu/forecast/

Does this work as a link?

Edit..... Nope, not really.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1756043 said:


> It looks like it will be another "set the alarm and check, re-set it and check again, rinse, repeat" sort of night.


I'm hoping not....


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1755977 said:


> Went and plowed the 1/4-1/2" from the banks that always *****. Think I got a thank you email???


Of course not...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;1756046 said:


> Those were 10 very solid and entertaining posts that just went missing!


Dang it! I didnt even get to read it!


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1756010 said:


> I need a nap.


I am getting ready to take one so I am all rested and ready to run if ya need me tonight. ...


----------



## skorum03

I'm sure you guys all miss these days.... I have a ton of homework to do tonight...


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1756120 said:


> I'm sure you guys all miss these days.... I have a ton of homework to do tonight...


What subject?


----------



## Camden

BossPlow614;1756057 said:


> Fwiw, we're almost 1000 posts ahead of Canada.


I've got a couple guys over there on the hook after I gave them a little grief yesterday. One guy just responded who only has 12 total posts so I must've hit a little nerve.

It's all in good fun and I think most of the people who responded know that. I just hope the US beats them in hockey so I can really turn the screws.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1756120 said:


> I'm sure you guys all miss these days.... I have a ton of homework to do tonight...


Haven't done homework since about the 10th grade


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1756127 said:


> Haven't done homework since about the 10th grade


Never did, that's why I'm a lawn/snow guy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1756127 said:


> Haven't done homework since about the 10th grade


Wait and see if you get on the fire department..... You'll have plenty!


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1756129 said:


> Never did, that's why I'm a lawn/snow guy.


Haha, same here!


----------



## BossPlow614

skorum03;1756120 said:


> I'm sure you guys all miss these days.... I have a ton of homework to do tonight...


Not since last year up until the end of March when I was in the Hort program @ Anoka Tech, man am I glad to have graduated and be done!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Anyone have a walk behind salt spreader they'd like to sell? If not that's OK, I'll just order a new one. Just thought I would check on here first


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm up to 70% chance of snow for Saturday again now....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Where is this sunny sky that was supposed to be here by noon?


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1756170 said:


> Where is this sunny sky that was supposed to be here by noon?


Sun has been out all day here


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1756171 said:


> Sun has been out all day here


Couldy here, sun was out for about 10 minutes at like 11:00.


----------



## OC&D

Awesome! I've found my new backup truck!!! Don't go outbidding me on this one.

http://www.4-bid.com/cgi-bin/mnlist.cgi?fourbid59/5


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1756173 said:


> Awesome! I've found my new backup truck!!! Don't go outbidding me on this one.
> 
> http://www.4-bid.com/cgi-bin/mnlist.cgi?fourbid59/5


Another plowz sub going under!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1756171 said:


> Sun has been out all day here


Same here...


----------



## ryde307

anytime NSI gets salt it is typically gone before it even comes in. The have a list of people that ordered a few weeks ago and are honoring those orders bits at a time. We ordered 100 ton and get an end dump each time they get new salt in.


----------



## cbservicesllc

OC&D;1756173 said:


> Awesome! I've found my new backup truck!!! Don't go outbidding me on this one.
> 
> http://www.4-bid.com/cgi-bin/mnlist.cgi?fourbid59/5


Hahaha, awesome


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The remounted mount has been demounted and remounted with the correct parts, the correct angle. 

I'll be plowing like I have a brand new plow.

Again, why I try to do too much myself.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

I don't know how to post pics from cell on here. Where is a quick tutorial?
Selling a Fisher posted on used equipment page with no pics yet.

Nice Fisher MM2. 7 1/2 ft. with intensifier lights / snow foil / 1 year old cutting edge and back drag / Fish stick controller. All in working order. Electrics. COMPLETE UNIT. You need to buy nothing else. Removed from my 2008 GMC 2500. Will fit GMC/ CHEV. 2003-2011. All mounting/ and hardware down to the last nut/ bolt/ washer. Not all rustly. Only reason for selling is I replace it with an new XLS. Thought I would keep it as a back up, but it's just sitting here. Now if I could figure out how to post the pics.
Best offer (would like around 1650.00) a very fine deal. I don't have to sell.
Location: Mpls. MN.

Thanks in advance.

I know this is the weather section....so they don't pull this..."It is a very nice day out, is it not"? There, weather requirement fulfilled.:salute:


----------



## ryde307

MNPLOWCO;1756238 said:


> I don't know how to post pics from cell on here. Where is a quick tutorial?
> Selling a Fisher posted on used equipment page with no pics yet.
> 
> Nice Fisher MM2. 7 1/2 ft. with intensifier lights / snow foil / 1 year old cutting edge and back drag / Fish stick controller. All in working order. Electrics. COMPLETE UNIT. You need to buy nothing else. Removed from my 2008 GMC 2500. Will fit GMC/ CHEV. 2003-2011. All mounting/ and hardware down to the last nut/ bolt/ washer. Not all rustly. Only reason for selling is I replace it with an new XLS. Thought I would keep it as a back up, but it's just sitting here. Now if I could figure out how to post the pics.
> Best offer (would like around 1650.00) a very fine deal. I don't have to sell.
> Location: Mpls. MN.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> I know this is the weather section....so they don't pull this..."It is a very nice day out, is it not"? There, weather requirement fulfilled.:salute:


You have to host the picture on another site then copy the link to use on a forum. I use Photobucket but I know alot use tinypic.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Thanks Ryde, I do have a photo bucket account. I'll give it the old college try.


----------



## unit28

We might actually be..............
Underdone on pops late tonight across south central mn...where a
dusting to 0.5" is possible.


----------



## ryde307

MNPLOWCO;1756249 said:


> Thanks Ryde, I do have a photo bucket account. I'll give it the old college try.


Use the IMG code.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

ryde307;1756255 said:


> Use the IMG code.


OK. Got the pics to computer desk top and going to photo bucket site now.
I will try to transfer them.


----------



## OC&D

If anyone is looking for an A/C stick welder, I'm selling mine. It's an old Wards unit that I've had for years. 225 Amp. It works fine, I just picked up a machine that is D/C that will do reversed polarity to open up my options. I will include a small amount of lead with it and you're welcome to "test drive" it if you like. I've got some thin sheet metal as well as some heavier 1/2" plate and 6011 rod. I haven't posted an ad on the C'list yet, I figured I'd throw it out here for anyone that may be interested. I'm going to list it for $100. The plow site discounted price is $75.00.

EDTA: I will consider trades for certain firearms and/or ammunition as well.


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone in or near st Paul by st Thomas have a skid and can scrape down hard pack on a drive and walk?


----------



## MNPLOWCO

ryde307;1756255 said:


> Use the IMG code.


Got the pics on the site. Thanks RydeThumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

No one must be expecting any snow.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1756307 said:


> No one must be expecting any snow.


Or they are busy hauling their snow to all your properties.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1756310 said:


> Or they are busy hauling their snow to all your properties.


We are right on the 1" line.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1756307 said:


> No one must be expecting any snow.


Last night was somewhat of a bust so I am thinking the same tonight. Head out early in the AM to salt.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1756319 said:


> Last night was somewhat of a bust so I am thinking the same tonight. Head out early in the AM to salt.


For you guys it certainly seems as though that makes sense.

We still have about 1/3" left behind that didn't melt down, so I need under 1.25".

Got 1 driver with the "bad back", 1 that is working his regular job, 1 that is leaving at 3 am and not able to work and one that is flying out at 3 pm.

Last driver is good.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1756327 said:


> For you guys it certainly seems as though that makes sense.
> 
> We still have about 1/3" left behind that didn't melt down, so I need under 1.25".
> 
> Got 1 driver with the "bad back", 1 that is working his regular job, 1 that is leaving at 3 am and not able to work and one that is flying out at 3 pm.
> 
> Last driver is good.


I know alot of others offered but if you get in a bind send me a message and might be able to send a truck or 2 to help you out.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1756307 said:


> No one must be expecting any snow.


Recovering from a migraine and had to check out for a couple hours. I missed half of the curling match between two teams each with a couple hotties. :realmad:

Stuff is moving fast and looks well north of me right now anyway. Camden looks like he will get it again. NWS still has me at 1", 1/2" .


----------



## Camden

We're ready to roll. Today was a total cake walk. I just want to be done in time tomorrow to watch the US play hockey.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1756341 said:


> We're ready to roll. Today was a total cake walk. I just want to be done in time tomorrow to watch the US play hockey.


Don't tell me who wins. I'm hoping to watch when I get home. :waving:ussmileyflagussmileyflag


----------



## unit28

looking at UNISYS wind divergence map

should be able to tell where the best isentropic lift wil be.

Temps , once again rising overnight.

Precip went doen here.

NWS discs updated


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1756327 said:


> For you guys it certainly seems as though that makes sense.
> 
> We still have about 1/3" left behind that didn't melt down, so I need under 1.25".
> 
> Got 1 driver with the "bad back", 1 that is working his regular job, 1 that is leaving at 3 am and not able to work and one that is flying out at 3 pm.
> 
> Last driver is good.


Are you wanting me to come up. We don't have anything here for tomorrow so I can stick around till they are done.


----------



## qualitycut

That skid work can be done anytime between now and Friday am. Will pay on spot plenty of room to work and snow can be left on site.
Will pay on the spot.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1756360 said:


> That skid work can be done anytime between now and Friday am. Will pay on spot plenty of room to work and snow can be left on site.
> Will pay on the spot.


I must have missed the post. What are you needing done with it, stacked?


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS now has the snow into tomorrow for me, less than half.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu does as well, just over an inch total.


----------



## unit28

think all of NDAK is under advisories.....


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1756363 said:


> I must have missed the post. What are you needing done with it, stacked?


Driveway needs to be scrapped down they close on the house Friday. Its pretty packed down but I salted the crap out of it.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1756347 said:


> Don't tell me who wins. I'm hoping to watch when I get home. :waving:ussmileyflagussmileyflag


Yes. From here forward, no one posts about the hockey games in the Olympics. I'm recording most of them and I'd like to actually watch them without knowing the outcome!


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1756374 said:


> Driveway needs to be scrapped down they close on the house Friday.


Do you need a skid or can a guy get it with a plow...


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1756370 said:


> think all of NDAK is under advisories.....


Hopefully it heads straight east.


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1756379 said:


> Do you need a skid or can a guy get it with a plow...


No plow tried already it has been done for a while so it pretty packed down. If I would have came to a conclusion on what skid I wanted I would just go buy it.


----------



## qualitycut

I'm struggling on what to do for dinner, nobody has posted any food today


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1756382 said:


> No plow tried already it has been done for a while so it pretty packed down. If I would have came to a conclusion on what skid I wanted I would just go buy it.


lol... I got a skid, but it doesn't do the best at scraping, little 642b not enough weight on the front, hence why I was wondering about the plow thing.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1756383 said:


> I'm struggling on what to do for dinner, nobody has posted any food today


I had porkburgers.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS saying 1-2" for Saturday now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1756389 said:


> NWS saying 1-2" for Saturday now.


I guess they said the same for me for last night and I guess less than half inch, so.......


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1756383 said:


> I'm struggling on what to do for dinner, nobody has posted any food today


I had chipotle


----------



## unit28

banonea;1756379 said:


> Do you need a skid or can a guy get it with a plow...


spray paint it green
cuz it'll still be there springtime



SnowGuy73;1756380 said:


> Hopefully it heads straight east.


bulk of it will go to the arowhead



qualitycut;1756383 said:


> I'm struggling on what to do for dinner, nobody has posted any food today


just had a killer BLT
to bad I don't have an adult beverage to go with


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1756395 said:


> spray paint it green
> cuz it'll still be there springtime
> 
> bulk of it will go to the arowhead
> 
> just had a killer BLT
> to bad I don't have an adult beverage to go with


That's good to hear!

Blt sounds good, haven't had one in a couple years!


----------



## qualitycut

I weave the bacon when I make a blt and stick it in the oven. Its like a bacon patty


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1756383 said:


> I'm struggling on what to do for dinner, nobody has posted any food today


Either your party pizzas or bust A** straight to a Taco Johns and get some Super Nachos and other delicious items.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1756408 said:


> Either your party pizzas or bust A** straight to a Taco Johns and get some Super Nachos and other delicious items.


Ha I wish there was a taco johns closer. The gf usually will help me decide were to go but not home, I'm very indecisive when it comes to dinner.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hot Russian figure skater coming up!


----------



## MNPLOWCO

"bulk of it will go to the arrowhead"



So we talk'n nothing in the metro tonight or am. ?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Radar is expanding south a little bit. Wasn't supposed to really do that until it hit Wisconsin I thought. Now I have to watch that all night.

Edit: The whole thing looks a little more south than its was "suppose" to be. 
*****Not saying we are getting anything. *******


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1756425 said:


> Radar is expanding south a little bit. Wasn't supposed to really do that until it hit Wisconsin I thought. Now I have to watch that all night.


They showed it doing that on the news I thought


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1756404 said:


> I weave the bacon when I make a blt and stick it in the oven. Its like a bacon patty


this sounds good



MNPLOWCO;1756421 said:


> "bulk of it will go to the arrowhead"
> 
> So we talk'n nothing in the metro tonight or am. ?


the bulk as in 5" ..............stays North


----------



## unit28

tomorow looks interesting around 8am-10am
on radar forecast


----------



## MNPLOWCO

unit28;1756429 said:


> this sounds good
> 
> the bulk as in 5" ..............stays North


Wow, looks like a hell of a battle. Is this the depiction of the native americans attacking the settlers in 1868?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1756354 said:


> Are you wanting me to come up. We don't have anything here for tomorrow so I can stick around till they are done.


Bano,

We should be good. Unless other guys get you work up here???


----------



## unit28

MNPLOWCO;1756432 said:


> Wow, looks like a hell of a battle. Is this the depiction of the native americans attacking the settlers in 1868?


we usually have a contest to see 
who can put the most arrows on a map

did i win?:waving:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1756433 said:


> Bano,
> 
> We should be good. Unless other guys get you work up here???


Unless the other guys get busy with their stuff and you still don't have any snow........

I don't know....just so hard to tell.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That ain't much to the south.

Channel 4 showed snow line all the way into IA. 

Still looks like main blob going straight east.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1756445 said:


> That ain't much to the south.
> 
> Channel 4 showed snow line all the way into IA.
> 
> Still looks like main blob going straight east.


until.....................


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1756431 said:


> tomorow looks interesting around 8am-10am
> on radar forecast


For who?..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1756450 said:


> until.....................


By 10 am it's going to be in W. WI.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Where is the jet stream setting up?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bano, 

You have other work up this way??


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1756433 said:


> Bano,
> 
> We should be good. Unless other guys get you work up here???


Cool. You got my # don't be afraid to call.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Should I go on another bipolar rant??


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1756457 said:


> Bano,
> 
> You have other work up this way??


Nothing. It don't matter though, if you need me call and I can be on the road. They are only calling for 1/2" here tomorrow so I can be up there all night tonight and tomorrow all day if needed.


----------



## qualitycut

That goal in the USA Canada girls game was bs


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1756458 said:


> Cool. You got my # don't be afraid to call.


I was out eating dinner earlier or I word have answered.


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;1756453 said:


> For who?..


Isanti..............

Snow with patchy blowing snow before 11am, *then a slight chance of snow between 11am and noon*,

then patchy blowing snow after noon. Temperature rising to near 28 by 10am,

*then falling to around 18 during the remainder of the day.*


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1756466 said:


> I was out eating dinner earlier or I word have answered.


It's all good, got to take some time for yourself and the family. ...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1756463 said:


> Nothing. It don't matter though, if you need me call and I can be on the road. They are only calling for 1/2" here tomorrow so I can be up there all night tonight and tomorrow all day if needed.


We are right at an inch on our hourlies from NWS and Accuweather.

That means we don't do the schools which lightens the workload tremendously.

Biggest issue is it isn't supposed to start until 3 am.


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1756468 said:


> Isanti..............
> 
> Snow with patchy blowing snow before 11am, *then a slight chance of snow between 11am and noon*,
> 
> then patchy blowing snow after noon. Temperature rising to near 28 by 10am,
> 
> *then falling to around 18 during the remainder of the day.*


Gotcha......


----------



## unit28

there's a transition there

usually means something like a reach around

winds, and temp changes don't happen just cause

with the drop in temps it means HP setting in
behind the occluded front

they're basically saying there will be a slight chance for wrap, if you understnd NWS jargon.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Going go bed. I've had 8 hours of sleep in the last 3 days and it's catching up.

Gonna get up at midnight and check, yell af myself and call myself names.


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1756474 said:


> there's a transition there
> 
> usually means something like a reach around
> 
> winds, and temp changes don't happen just cause
> 
> with the drop in temps it means HP setting in
> behind the occluded front
> 
> they're basically saying there will be a slight chance for wrap, if you understnd NWS jargon.


I think there is always a wrap around.... Damn snow!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1756389 said:


> NWS saying 1-2" for Saturday now.


I'm at 1-3" but graph show 2" hope it stays there so we can do a full run. Did a 14&18 town homes along with 10 or so redisentials and a 3 acre or so parking lot

Weather bug says 1-2 and accu is at 0


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1756479 said:


> I'm at 1-3" but graph show 2" hope it stays there so we can do a full run. Did a 14&18 town homes along with 10 or so redisentials and a 3 acre or so parking lot


I hope you get it and I don't.... Only a couple of weekends left for ice fishing and I want to enjoy it!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1756483 said:


> I hope you get it and I don't.... Only a couple of weekends left for ice fishing and I want to enjoy it!


Need to make more money. The month isn't far from being over. Then hopfully 4 snows for March then it warms up nicely for a decent spring, but I think it will be late


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1756476 said:


> Going go bed. I've had 8 hours of sleep in the last 3 days and it's catching up.
> 
> Gonna get up at midnight and check, yell af myself and call myself names.


Sounds good, give me a call if you need me...


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1756487 said:


> Need to make more money. The month isn't far from being over. Then hopfully 4 snows for March then it warms up nicely for a decent spring, but I think it will be late


I hear you.

Hoping next week is the start of spring!


----------



## unit28

Bam............


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1756497 said:


> I hear you.
> 
> Hoping next week is the start of spring!


I hope we get 40" more. :waving:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1756516 said:


> Bam............


You and these dang suspencful posts


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1756520 said:


> I hope we get 40" more. :waving:


I would think at least half that yet. Just hoping not at once or 1" at a time.


----------



## CityGuy

OC&D;1755924 said:


> I've got one 80lb bag in the garage. I don't usually buy bagged product, but my options for buying bulk are pretty much out. NSI is a crap shoot, US Salt won't sell to anyone other then the government, and I don't know if Gerten's even has any anymore. When I had my dump truck I used to buy salt/sand down at Aggregate Industries off of Child's Road in St. Paul, but I don't know if they sell straight salt, and even if they do, they probably don't right now.
> 
> When I was at Costco last week they had several pallets of bagged stuff. I never really looked to see what it was exactly.


MG had 3 or 4 last weekend when I was there. Picked up 2 for the homestead.


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;1756523 said:


> you and these dang suspencful posts


downhill skier wipe out
slammed into the fence


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1755942 said:


> I'm busy trying to put new screed plates on one of our pavers.. not going well.
> 
> So you're telling me that I need to look at the rap?
> 
> Oh and the airport had.03" of precip. Nothing showed that low except the euro so pretty sure anyone that called for a dusting got lucky this time. Luck will run out eventually.


What paver?


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1755978 said:


> Pulling a unit?


Ummmm thats the GF job.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1756045 said:


> Lwnmrr was talking to himself for a full page, he's bipolar he said it was funny


Why???? MJD pissed again?


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1756383 said:


> I'm struggling on what to do for dinner, nobody has posted any food today


Homemade Pizza/ Thumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1756390 said:


> I guess they said the same for me for last night and I guess less than half inch, so.......


I got a burn on sat morning so we will get dumped on.


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;1756395 said:


> spray paint it green
> cuz it'll still be there springtime
> 
> bulk of it will go to the arowhead
> 
> just had a killer BLT
> to bad I don't have an adult beverage to go with


You need to pick up some banana beer.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1756532 said:


> downhill skier wipe out
> slammed into the fence


Well it could've gone either way. Especially when you post the most accurately about the weather


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1756533 said:


> What paver?


This one is a Bomag. Went better after I figured a few things out.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1756520 said:


> I hope we get 40" more. :waving:


I am hoping it comes in feet.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1756550 said:


> This one is a Bomag. Went better after I figured a few things out.


Small like ours? We had to put a new screed on this winter, well RMS did. The Mechs wanted to weld plates on the wore out parts and that was going to be a bad idea according to our in house paver operators. So new one it was and bigger. We went from a 31 foot span to a 33.


----------



## CityGuy

There i have finally caught up on all 10 pages from today.


----------



## CityGuy

According to the 9 Hackers have gotten into the COmcast site I guess. Keep an eye on your accounts again.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1756542 said:


> Homemade Pizza/ Thumbs Up


Doing that friday night so I dont have to bring her to dinner


----------



## CityGuy

I think I am getting high off the fumes from the trim stain. And I didn't even do the staining.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1756557 said:


> Small like ours? We had to put a new screed on this winter, well RMS did. The Mechs wanted to weld plates on the wore out parts and that was going to be a bad idea according to our in house paver operators. So new one it was and bigger. We went from a 31 foot span to a 33.


33' Screed????????????????????? What the hell did you buy?


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1756563 said:


> Doing that friday night so I dont have to bring her to dinner


Nice. I talked mine into cooking for me? No sure how I did that but if I figure it out I will let you all in on the secret.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1756566 said:


> 33' Screed????????????????????? What the hell did you buy?


Goes on our Leeboy. 8810 sound right?


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1756566 said:


> 33' Screed????????????????????? What the hell did you buy?


I think I may have doubled that. 17 foot sound better and we can do a 33 foot road now. THat sounds better. Used to only be able to do a 31 foot road in 2, so we had to do alot in 3 passes.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1756568 said:


> Goes on our Leeboy. 8810 sound right?


Nice paver. Probably 8816 and I think it goes to 16'.


----------



## Greenery

SSS Inc.;1756520 said:


> I hope we get 40" more. :waving:


Right there with ya.

Just not when I'm out of town!


----------



## Greenery

Hamelfire;1756542 said:


> Homemade Pizza/ Thumbs Up


Mmm, that's what I was suggesting to the gf earlier.


----------



## SSS Inc.

A tie?????? That has got to be one in a million odds.


----------



## Greenery

And I just shattered my eighth galaxy s3 screen. 

Ouch!


----------



## Camden

Greenery;1756586 said:


> And I just shattered my eighth galaxy s3 screen.
> 
> Ouch!


8th? Someone needs an Otter Box.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1756586 said:


> And I just shattered my eighth galaxy s3 screen.
> 
> Ouch!


Those phones suck so bad. The gf has the s4 now I can bend it. Glad I got away from those.


----------



## Greenery

Camden;1756591 said:


> 8th? Someone needs an Otter Box.


 I have one. Its too bulky with it on and believe it or not it shattered once with it on.


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;1756592 said:


> Those phones suck so bad. The gf has the s4 now I can bend it. Glad I got away from those.


So the s4 isnt as fragile?


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1756567 said:


> Nice. I talked mine into cooking for me? No sure how I did that but if I figure it out I will let you all in on the secret.


I prefer to eat so I dont let her cook


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1756591 said:


> 8th? Someone needs an Otter Box.


Agreed!....


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1756584 said:


> A tie?????? That has got to be one in a million odds.


Yea its weird escpecially how close times are on things


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1756599 said:


> So the s4 isnt as fragile?


No it's just as bad if not worse. I can bend the entire phone.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1756606 said:


> No it's just as bad if not worse. I can bend the entire phone.


Take it to that place they advertise on tv with the wresler?


----------



## CityGuy

Man I love pumpkin pie. Eating the other half from dinner. 

Yes call me the fatty now.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1756610 said:


> Take it to that place they advertise on tv with the wresler?


I don't think I have seen that


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1756613 said:


> Man I love pumpkin pie. Eating the other half from dinner.
> 
> Yes call me the fatty now.


Mmmmmmmmm pumpkin pie!


----------



## qualitycut

That rusian skater chick is only 22


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1756601 said:


> I prefer to eat so I dont let her cook


Haha same here.

So your telling me you dont like black crispy food.

Or how about unseasoned or super salty food. 
Mmm

Hope she doesn't read this stuff without me knowing lol.

She's gotta be curious with all the time I stare into my phone.

Huh what'd ya say!


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1756615 said:


> I don't think I have seen that


Had to look for it.

http://www.worldofwireless.com/


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1756625 said:


> Had to look for it.
> 
> http://www.worldofwireless.com/


That place is creepy!


----------



## CityGuy

Is that you SSS spinning and turning on the tv?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1756622 said:


> That rusian skater chick is only 22


And???????????


----------



## Greenery

Hamelfire;1756625 said:


> Had to look for it.
> 
> http://www.worldofwireless.com/


I have some BB insurance deal. Free replacement.

What sucks is you have to go in to show them it broke, then wait a week for it to come in and then go pick it up.

First time I've ever carried the insurance on a phone and it has definitely paid off.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1756622 said:


> That rusian skater chick is only 22


Only?!!

She is about to expire!


----------



## CityGuy

I think lazy just got redefined with this.

https://www.bbqdragon.com/


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1756123 said:


> What subject?


Managerial Accounting. Microeconomics. Quantative analyis. And english. Yes my load is math heavy this semester



Hamelfire;1756542 said:


> Homemade Pizza/ Thumbs Up


Sounds like a lot of work



SnowGuy73;1756632 said:


> Only?!!
> 
> She is about to expire!


Yeah shes about done. The other russian is 15


----------



## CityGuy

Greenery;1756630 said:


> I have some BB insurance deal. Free replacement.
> 
> What sucks is you have to go in to show them it broke, then wait a week for it to come in and then go pick it up.
> 
> First time I've ever carried the insurance on a phone and it has definitely paid off.


I have it on mine through sprint. 7.00 a month but I have broke a lot of phones.

Walk in broke, walk out with a new one. No questions.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1756633 said:


> I think lazy just got redefined with this.
> 
> https://www.bbqdragon.com/


It's a fancy hair drier on a pole


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1756635 said:


> Managerial Accounting. Microeconomics. Quantative analyis. And english. Yes my load is math heavy this semester
> 
> Sounds like a lot of work
> 
> Yeah shes about done. The other russian is 15


Econ major?

Ya, saw her the other night.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1756629 said:


> And???????????


Assumed she was older, she looks a little older


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1756637 said:


> It's a fancy hair drier on a pole


DIY _I want that_ is on.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Greenery;1756586 said:


> And I just shattered my eighth galaxy s3 screen.
> 
> Ouch!


I have a local guy that will fix them for 25 plus the part cost


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1756633 said:


> I think lazy just got redefined with this.
> 
> https://www.bbqdragon.com/


That is what a Gas grill is for if you want speed. Waiting for the coals is a crucial part of grilling.....time for beers, napping if so inclined, etc. I have both depending on the urgency of the food intake.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1756644 said:


> Assumed she was older, she looks a little older


I thought maybe she was too young for ya.


----------



## CityGuy

skorum03;1756635 said:


> Managerial Accounting. Microeconomics. Quantative analyis. And english. Yes my load is math heavy this semester
> 
> Sounds like a lot of work
> 
> Yeah shes about done. The other russian is 15


Come again?

Not really. Make homemade dough, let it rise, bake, add sauce and toppings, bake and eat.
About a 2 hour process.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dahl is down playing tonight.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1756647 said:


> That is what a Gas grill is for if you want speed. Waiting for the coals is a crucial part of grilling.....time for beers, napping if so inclined, etc. I have both depending on the urgency of the food intake.


I do too. And the smoker for all day drinking, I mean cooking.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1756652 said:


> I do too. And the smoker for all day drinking, I mean cooking.


Well said!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1756653 said:


> Well said!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Girl Scout cookies are so addicting


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1756654 said:


>


Best part of summer, besides lightly dressed women.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1756651 said:


> Dahl is down playing tonight.


You know what happens when he does that


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1756655 said:


> Girl Scout cookies are so addicting


Heard something about a boycott with them....


----------



## CityGuy

Well that and driving a big truck with a good view down.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1756655 said:


> Girl Scout cookies are so addicting


I have 60 some boxes right now. So far I owe my daughter about $20. payup


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1756655 said:


> Girl Scout cookies are so addicting


At $4 a box its almost as bad as buying smokes I hear since I don't smoke


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1756661 said:


> I have 60 some boxes right now. So far I owe my daughter about $20. payup


Wow thats control. I would have eaten most of them by now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1756660 said:


> Well that and driving a big truck with a good view down.


That's the only good part about slow traffic.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1756662 said:


> At $4 a box its almost as bad as buying smokes I hear since I don't smoke


No smokes are 700 almost 8 a pack. Cookies just make you fatter.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1756660 said:


> Well that and driving a big truck with a good view down.


True that!


----------



## Camden

I bought 10 cases of cookies today. Might as well get my year's supply purchased all at once.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1756665 said:


> That's the only good part about slow traffic.


:waving:


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1756658 said:


> you know what happens when he does that


2-4"............


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1756669 said:


> I bought 10 cases of cookies today. Might as well get my year's supply purchased all at once.


That's a lot of thin mints!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1756667 said:


> No smokes are 700 almost 8 a pack. Cookies just make you fatter.


That's why I said almost. But if you eat enough a day you will spend about the same as smokes is kinda what I was getting at. I like them bit get sick of them quick


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1756651 said:


> Dahl is down playing tonight.


Son of a.....


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1756661 said:


> I have 60 some boxes right now. So far I owe my daughter about $20. payup


I have gone threw 6 boxs already. I don't know what I would do if I had 60 boxes in my house. I would probably go broke on cookies


----------



## OC&D

I haven't bought any GS cookies for several years now. The last time I had them they weren't as good as I remember them being. They should sell steaks or prime rib instead. That I could get into.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1756682 said:


> Son of a.....


You sad now?

Sorry.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1756679 said:


> That's why I said almost. But if you eat enough a day you will spend about the same as smokes is kinda what I was getting at. I like them bit get sick of them quick


I am not sure what is worse The pack every other day before I quit or the fact that I eat constantly now. GS cookies would not be a good idea in this house right now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1756684 said:


> I haven't bought any GS cookies for several years now. The last time I had them they weren't as good as I remember them being. They should sell steaks or prime rib instead. That I could get into.


Boy scouts used to sell pizzas...


----------



## OC&D

Man that's a good looking Chinese gal!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1756688 said:


> Boy scouts used to sell pizzas...


I remember doing that. Jacks I think they were.


----------



## banonea

Hamelfire;1756686 said:


> I am not sure what is worse The pack every other day before I quit or the fact that I eat constantly now. GS cookies would not be a good idea in this house right now.


I wish I was only a pack every other day. I am about a pack and a half a day. Wife and I roll our own. Cost about $2.00 a pack. We roll about 5 cartons for $50.00


----------



## CityGuy

Did Green die again?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ian says a few flurries tonight.


----------



## Camden

SnowGuy73;1756677 said:


> That's a lot of thin mints!!


It's for a great cause so I have no problem with it. I absolutely love the Samoas.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1756689 said:


> Man that's a good looking Chinese gal!


I haven't found a Female Skater I didn't like yet. Here's my German gal. (Pink Panther last night)


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1756686 said:


> I am not sure what is worse The pack every other day before I quit or the fact that I eat constantly now. GS cookies would not be a good idea in this house right now.


Either way your probably screwed


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1756694 said:


> Ian says a few flurries tonight.


Around an inch of flurries I guess.......


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1756692 said:


> I wish I was only a pack every other day. I am about a pack and a half a day. Wife and I roll our own. Cost about $2.00 a pack. We roll about 5 cartons for $50.00


I was there at one point. I tell you that chantex is something else. I really have only had a handfull of cravings since going off it. And usually when I smell it from someone else. But now I have the other evil of eating.


----------



## SnowGuy73

2" for Sunday.


----------



## Green Grass

16 and breezy


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1756695 said:


> It's for a great cause so I have no problem with it. I absolutely love the Samoas.


O yes, those are good.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1756693T said:


> Did Green die again?


No EMT class


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1756694 said:


> Ian says a few flurries tonight.


And he was at what 3.6" for last night for the metro


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1756698 said:


> Either way your probably screwed


Well as long as I can get a handle on it I will be ok. Try to eat more healthy stuff but thats hard to do at times. I know I can afford to put on a good 50 pounds. Been hitting the iron in the basement for 20=30 minutes a day as I can.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1756701 said:


> 2" for Sunday.


What about Saturday? Did it slow down I wonder?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1756705 said:


> No EMT class


Ahh. Front impact sensor right. Had to order one from Village that should be at the shop tomorrow and Will slap it in on saturday afternoon.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SnowGuy73;1756694 said:


> Ian says a few flurries tonight.


I think he said 3.something " for last night.


----------



## Green Grass

Alright who is making me dinner?


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1756711 said:


> Ahh. Front impact sensor right. Had to order one from Village that should be at the shop tomorrow and Will slap it in on saturday afternoon.


That should be easy.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1756696 said:


> I haven't found a Female Skater I didn't like yet. Here's my German gal. (Pink Panther last night)


Some of them could wrap their legs around me and I just might be ok with it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1756707 said:


> Well as long as I can get a handle on it I will be ok. Try to eat more healthy stuff but thats hard to do at times. I know I can afford to put on a good 50 pounds. Been hitting the iron in the basement for 20=30 minutes a day as I can.


I myself eat too much junk food. Ice cream, chips, cookies,ect..... not really sweet stuff


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1756705 said:


> No EMT class


Fun..............


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1756713 said:


> Alright who is making me dinner?


Quality is on it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1756712 said:


> I think he said 3.something " for last night.


Correct, 3.8".


----------



## CityGuy

Are all these female skater 3 foot nothing tall?


----------



## deicepro

Cheese and rice....you guys got the snowplow shovel thread deleted. ...


----------



## SnowGuy73

deicepro;1756722 said:


> Cheese and rice....you guys got the snowplow shovel thread deleted. ...


I blame you and Camden!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1756721 said:


> Are all these female skater 3 foot nothing tall?


Looks that way.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1756696 said:


> I haven't found a Female Skater I didn't like yet. Here's my German gal. (Pink Panther last night)


Agreed! Thumbs Up


----------



## OC&D

deicepro;1756722 said:


> Cheese and rice....you guys got the snowplow shovel thread deleted. ...


Nothing but trolls and troublemakers in this thread.


----------



## deicepro

SnowGuy73;1756724 said:


> I blame you and Camden!


Not me...!
That's what he pays PlowSite for...to clean up the mess from running his chops and it gets deleted and no one is the wiser...


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1756728 said:


> Nothing but trolls and troublemakers in this thread.


Haha.

About it too.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1756718 said:


> Fun..............


Dumb almost a repeat of first responder.


----------



## deicepro

(Tick tock)
I feel a PM coming. ...


----------



## SnowGuy73

deicepro;1756729 said:


> Not me...!
> That's what he pays PlowSite for...to clean up the mess from running his chops and it gets deleted and no one is the wiser...


It was getting really confusing towards the end. Didn't know who he was talking to or about what..


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1756731 said:


> Dumb almost a repeat of first responder.


That's about it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

deicepro;1756732 said:


> (Tick tock)
> I feel a PM coming. ...


Haha. ..

Or a visitor in here.


----------



## Camden

That guy has mental health issues. I couldn't believe how upset he was. I'm going to call him tomorrow and smooth things over.

Look at his last post a couple threads down, he's still going at it.


----------



## deicepro

SnowGuy73;1756734 said:


> It was getting really confusing towards the end. Didn't know he was talking to or about what..


If I owned the snowplow shovel, I would be kissing everyone's a$$


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1756737 said:


> That guy has mental health issues. I couldn't believe how upset he was. I'm going to call him tomorrow and smooth things over.
> 
> Look at his last post a couple threads down, he's still going at it.


That was nothing compared to the one about a month ago.


----------



## Camden

SnowGuy73;1756734 said:


> It was getting really confusing towards the end. Didn't know who he was talking to or about what..


I think he was taking shots at me. He really got mad when I said I'd call him tomorrow while I'm plowing.


----------



## deicepro

SnowGuy73;1756736 said:


> Haha. ..
> 
> Or a visitor in here.


That visitor can go back in the closet


----------



## Polarismalibu

I apparently missed something. What happened with the snowplow shovel?


----------



## Camden

SnowGuy73;1756740 said:


> That was nothing compared to the one about a month ago.


I remember seeing that. It was the first time I was like "something is wrong with this guy".

1-2" for us overnight, can't wait!


----------



## deicepro

SnowGuy73;1756740 said:


> That was nothing compared to the one about a month ago.


Haha.....what thread.?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1756742 said:


> I think he was taking shots at me. He really got mad when I said I'd call him tomorrow while I'm plowing.


It was weird, that guy is on something.

I see that he's yelling at others now too.... Sad!


----------



## deicepro

SnowGuy73;1756750 said:


> It was weird, that guy is on something.
> 
> I see that he's yelling at others now too.... Sad!


More stupid than anything


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1756746 said:


> I remember seeing that. It was the first time I was like "something is wrong with this guy".
> 
> 1-2" for us overnight, can't wait!


My thoughts... This guy is either on something or on to something!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1756750 said:


> It was weird, that guy is on something.
> 
> I see that he's yelling at others now too.... Sad!


Did the rest of us miss something?


----------



## SnowGuy73

deicepro;1756747 said:


> Haha.....what thread.?


Exactly!....


----------



## SnowGuy73

deicepro;1756751 said:


> More stupid than anything


It really is.


----------



## banonea

SnowGuy73;1756750 said:


> It was weird, that guy is on something.
> 
> I see that he's yelling at others now too.... Sad!


Who is this jackwagon....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1756753 said:


> Did the rest of us miss something?


Ya, in another thread. Its gone now, like a fart in the wind.


----------



## deicepro

SnowGuy73;1756758 said:


> Ya, in another thread. Its gone now, like a fart in the wind.


Wasn't my fault this time....


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;1756756 said:


> Who is this jackwagon....


Owner, representative of the company, not sure.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1756758 said:


> Ya, in another thread. Its gone now, like a fart in the wind.


Just like the salt guy all over again.


----------



## SnowGuy73

deicepro;1756759 said:


> Wasn't my fault this time....


He did it himself.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1756761 said:


> Just like the salt guy all over again.


Forgot about that.... He still on here?


----------



## OC&D

Awe shucks. Look at the excitement I miss when I don't venture out of this thread! I don't feel too bad. I'll never contribute anything to this site outside of this thread ever again.


----------



## deicepro

SnowGuy73;1756763 said:


> Forgot about that.... He still on here?


Yep...go read his post...pissed my pants


----------



## deicepro

OC&D;1756764 said:


> Awe shucks. Look at the excitement I miss when I don't venture out of this thread! I don't feel too bad. I'll never contribute anything to this site outside of this thread ever again.


You have to pay for your posts to not get deleted. ...


----------



## banonea

SnowGuy73;1756760 said:


> Owner, representative of the company, not sure.


Sounds like he needs to make the mistake of running up on me...... I like tater tots like that.


----------



## Green Grass

These snowboard chicks look hot


----------



## OC&D

deicepro;1756766 said:


> You have to pay for your posts to not get deleted. ...


Sounds like government.


----------



## OC&D

Green Grass;1756768 said:


> These snowboard chicks look hot


There are a couple I wouldn't kick outta bed for eating crackers!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1756760 said:


> Owner, representative of the company, not sure.


If its the owner, I've probably been face to face a dozen times. This goes way back to when he would deliver to a hardware store I worked at 15+ years ago. We were one of the first to sell his shovel. Crazy to see how far he has come. Also crazy the way he has responded to some of his potential customers.


----------



## SSS Inc.

A machine gun of Awesomeness. Haha


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1756643 said:


> Econ major?
> 
> Ya, saw her the other night.


Business admin major, with an accounting minor. Was an econ major originally



Hamelfire;1756649 said:


> Come again?
> 
> .


Wish I heard that more...


----------



## Greenery

SnowGuy73;1756760 said:


> Owner, representative of the company, not sure.


I had a conversation with someone from snowplow shovel last winter and the guy was a complete dick.

If they didn't work so well I would never buy another.


----------



## qualitycut

Hmm so my just over a year old dog never humped anything, he was watching figure skating and now hes trying to hump a pillow


----------



## skorum03

Greenery;1756776 said:


> I had a conversation with someone from snowplow shovel last winter and the guy was a complete dick.
> 
> If they didn't work so well I would never buy another.


I think my next shovel will be another dakota snow blade. I really liked the one I had.


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1756776 said:


> I had a conversation with someone from snowplow shovel last winter and the guy was a complete dick.
> 
> If they didn't work so well I would never buy another.


Weird I talked to a guy there when I broke part of my shovel and he had a new part at my door in a few days.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1756777 said:


> Hmm so my just over a year old dog never humped anything, he was watching figure skating and now hes trying to hump a pillow


Natural :laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

I hope that's a mouth guard. Tora BRIGHT.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Guy just said "watch kelly's eyes right here". She was wearing tinted goggles.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1756787 said:


> Guy just said "watch kelly's eyes right here". She was wearing tinted goggles.


Sorry I was looking at the blue


----------



## OC&D

The US chicks kicked the US mens' butts in the half pipe.


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;1756788 said:


> Sorry I was looking at the blue


Same here....


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1756788 said:


> Sorry I was looking at the blue


I figured I was the only one that noticed the Blue on her pants.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1756793 said:


> I figured I was the only one that noticed the Blue on her pants.


Her butt looks better than her face, blue or not.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1756793 said:


> I figured I was the only one that noticed the Blue on her pants.


you where the one talking about goggles. I didn't even know she had any on.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1756795 said:


> Her butt looks better than her face, blue or not.


Maybe she could keep her goggles on. 


Green Grass;1756796 said:


> you where the one talking about goggles. I didn't even know she had any on.


All I saw was blue until the replay when the guy said look at her eyes. Same guy said a machine gun of awesomeness which I will now be using on a regular basis.


----------



## OC&D

"Bob get better soon, I'm running out of clothes." 

Hahaha!


----------



## qualitycut

sss how much snow you going to get?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1756801 said:


> sss how much snow you going to get?


3/16" tonight. 5" monday. :waving:


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1756802 said:


> 3/16" tonight. 5" monday. :waving:


S. Carolina is screwed! That is some funny stuff right there. Video of people stick in 2" of snow!


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1756804 said:


> S. Carolina is screwed! That is some funny stuff right there. Video of people stick in 2" of snow!


Some places got 1 inch of ice


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1756802 said:


> 3/16" tonight. 5" monday. :waving:


Monday?????

Edit looks like rain?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1756763 said:


> Forgot about that.... He still on here?


Seen him start af ew threads here and there. Same old story no one can get a hold of him.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1756810 said:


> Seen him start af ew threads here and there. Same old story no one can get a hold of him.


Couple people got some delivered I seen


----------



## CityGuy

skorum03;1756775 said:


> Business admin major, with an accounting minor. Was an econ major originally
> 
> Wish I heard that more...


I have no idea what you were talking about taking but it sounds like it's way over my head.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1756802 said:


> 3/16" tonight. 5" monday. :waving:


Your joking right? On monday?


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1756811 said:


> Couple people got some delivered I seen


After how many calls and posts on here? Not how I would run a bussiness.


----------



## OC&D

Number 11 says less that 1/2" tonight.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1756819 said:


> Number 11 says less that 1/2" tonight.


Ha see the guy go over the boards


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1756822 said:


> Ha see the guy go over the boards


Haha! He's a joke!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1756720 said:


> Correct, 3.8".


Him and Dahl downplaying tonight is what makes me a bit concerned...


----------



## Polarismalibu

The diesel pumps sure are slow for it being warmer out


----------



## BossPlow614

So the radar isn't showing much, is anyone else thinking we'll only get the dusting as most forecasters said?


----------



## banonea

Off topic, Are any of you on lawnsite.com and if so, is there a section like this more dedicated to Minnesota?


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea;1756865 said:


> Off topic, Are any of you on lawnsite.com and if so, is there a section like this more dedicated to Minnesota?


I started one called "minnesota lawn and landscape" in the networking section... not nearly as popular


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1756859 said:


> So the radar isn't showing much, is anyone else thinking we'll only get the dusting as most forecasters said?


Not even on my radar...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My hourly's have increased 50% since I went to sleep @ 7:30.

I'm at 1.5" for tonight now instead of 1".


----------



## Polarismalibu

Radar dose not look impressive. Think it will be a bust again tonight?


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1756868 said:


> My hourly's have increased 50% since I went to sleep @ 7:30.
> 
> I'm at 1.5" for tonight now instead of 1".


Still looking good?


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;1756866 said:


> I started one called "minnesota lawn and landscape" in the networking section... not nearly as popular


Found it. I am hoping to be much heaver into lawn care this year. I got a few bids out on some larger property's and I think my bids are good . I am looking to get out of construction and into only plowing and lawn care. 
This way I can keep up with everyone durning the summerThumbs Up


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1756867 said:


> Not even on my radar...


The band to the west of the metro is building together a little bit and there's a semi intense small band that's moving east from St Cloud. I wouldn't rule out a half inch possible from it. I'm thankful about 75% of the stuff last night melted already


----------



## banonea

BossPlow614;1756873 said:


> The band to the west of the metro is building together a little bit and there's a semi intense small band that's moving east from St Cloud. I wouldn't rule out a half inch possible from it. I'm thankful about 75% of the stuff last night melted already


I think we got 1/2" here. they are calling for 1"-3" on sat but saying Sunday to Monday could be much bigger.....:yow!ayup


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It is going to be interesting to see what the band of snow by Hutchinson does.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Going back to sleep for another 30 minutes.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hmmm... Looks like the first little band is about fizzled out.... What's that band now by St. Cloud dumping?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Back to sleep for another 45.


----------



## tacovic

Second band looks dense. Hope it fizzes out like the first one.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That second band looks like it will last for about 1/2 hour at the most.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snow JUST started here. 3 am on the dot.


----------



## PremierL&L

Band just passed me and I live directly east of hutch on hwy 7 I didn't get more than a coating, vehicles don't even have snow on them.


----------



## tacovic

PremierL&L;1756891 said:


> Band just passed me and I live directly east of hutch on hwy 7 I didn't get more than a coating, vehicles don't even have snow on them.


First band or second?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Biggest issue was the first green blob went over, no snow.

Then the break on the radar, and the roads turned white.

Finally it has let up a bit here.

Makes a guy not trust the radar.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

tacovic;1756893 said:


> First band or second?


Hutchinson would be the second band.

Looks like the first is regenerating just to the east of most of us taking moisture from the second.


----------



## tacovic

LwnmwrMan22;1756895 said:


> Hutchinson would be the second band.
> 
> Looks like the first is regenerating just to the east of most of us taking moisture from the second.


A whole lot of nothing here in Lakeland


----------



## PremierL&L

Yes the second.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Parking lots are white in Forest Lake.








Oh, wait, I plow this one. It's just hard pack... Nevermind.


----------



## tacovic

LwnmwrMan22;1756898 said:


> Parking lots are white in Forest Lake.
> 
> Oh, wait, I plow this one. It's just hard pack... Nevermind.


This warm up will take care of that with some scraping.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sitting at Famous Dave's in Forest Lake.

Looking at the lights for all of the car dealers along 35, it LOOKS like there is stuff falling, yet there is nothing hitting my windshield.

Maybe the dry layer is 15' off the ground.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

tacovic;1756899 said:


> This warm up will take care of that with some scraping.


Oh yes, scraping. Those calls will be POURING in starting Monday. Unless we are plowing 3S's 5" of snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1756901 said:


> Oh yes, scraping. Those calls will be POURING in starting Monday. Unless we are plowing 3S's 5" of snow.


Man it's windy out. Must be eroding the snow as it's falling.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wave 2 is at Forest Lake Famous Dave's.


----------



## PremierL&L

Looks like the green is about to hit you lwnmwr maybe it will break that dry layer.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

PremierL&L;1756904 said:


> Looks like the green is about to hit you lwnmwr maybe it will break that dry layer.


I can see it snowing in the parking lot lights, but the wind is blowing the snow.

It IS snowing pretty good now though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Having cold sweats with how hard it's snowing right now.... :crying:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If this kept up for 2 days I'd have like 35".


----------



## +plowguy

Ready to go if it adds up. I could use some work but it doesn't look like we will be plowing this one either.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

10 minute updates on the radar loop are too far apart.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Next question is do I go do my sidewalks I over salted or let them melt off from the salt yesterday and 30ish today.


----------



## PremierL&L

Looks like she's just about out by you, not?


----------



## PremierL&L

How much did you get?


----------



## +plowguy

LwnmwrMan22;1756903 said:


> Wave 2 is at Forest Lake Famous Dave's.


Is famous daves open?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

+plowguy;1756917 said:


> Is famous daves open?


Yeah, they sell a TON of ribs at 4 am.


----------



## justinsp

1/8th inch at best NE Plymouth. Barely enough to even make footprint. Getting Windy.


----------



## +plowguy

I guess i'm going back to sleep for awhile. I got lots to do later if i'm not plowing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

PremierL&L;1756916 said:


> How much did you get?


Your same dusting.

Large areas of parking lots don't have anything.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

+plowguy;1756920 said:


> I guess i'm going back to sleep for awhile. I got lots to do later if i'm not plowing.


Good luck to you Neil.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

The smallest of a wisp of a 1/32 of nothing. That's how much in Minnetonka/ Wayzata. There is more dust on my office desk. A none event here. But windy.
Back to sleepy sleep for another hour ....then coffee time.


----------



## +plowguy

LwnmwrMan22;1756922 said:


> Good luck to you Neil.


I'm not neil my name is Jim. Were did you get neil from?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

+plowguy;1756926 said:


> I'm not neil my name is Jim. Were did you get neil from?


My bad.... That was supposed to be a text.... Still half asleep. :laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

On my way to St. Paul to check my salted sidewalks from yesterday.

Will report back in 2 and 2.


----------



## unit28

THE FORECAST I HAD LAST NIGHT THAT WAS DUE BETWEEN 8-10AM
IS TURNING INTO SOMETHING ELSE NOW..........
Snow, possibly mixed with *[B

]freezing drizzle, mainly before 11am

High near 29. Blustery, with a south wind 10 to 20 mph becoming west northwest in the afternoon. Winds could gust as high as 25 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. Little or no ice accumulation expected. Total daytime snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible. e 11am. High near 29. Blustery, with a south wind 10 to 20 mph becoming west northwest in the afternoon. Winds could gust as high as 25 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. Little or no ice accumulation expected. Total daytime snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible.*


----------



## unit28

Won't edit out the extras....?


----------



## unit28

Sleeting
Rogers

Not much though


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light dusting here. Just enough to turn things white.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Dusting in **** rapids , nothing really on the truck except on the top edge of the wipers


----------



## SnowGuy73

A nice light dusting is all.


----------



## SnowGuy73

19, cloudy, windy. 

04:55


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm now up to 1-3" for Saturday.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Accucrapper has me at 2 something for Sunday night. I'll trade you


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'll take whatever this weekend. 1/2 of my sq footage is closed Monday between the schools and my banks.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Light snow on W. 7th, the typical dusting everyone else has.

My sidewalks are wet, but the two drive lanes look like they weren't salted.

Thinking maybe the salt was still fairly intact on the sidewalks and so the salt was effective, where the traffic broke down the salt on the drive lanes and used it up???

NSI's salt, so fairly small particles.

Does that seem plausible to you salting guys?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My north stuff is less than 1/2" for Saturday. St. Paul is 1.6"


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1756948 said:


> Light snow on W. 7th, the typical dusting everyone else has.
> 
> My sidewalks are wet, but the two drive lanes look like they weren't salted.
> 
> Thinking maybe the salt was still fairly intact on the sidewalks and so the salt was effective, where the traffic broke down the salt on the drive lanes and used it up???
> 
> NSI's salt, so fairly small particles.
> 
> Does that seem plausible to you salting guys?


Sidewalks ALWAYS get over salted, that's my guess why they are wet. Do you know for sure the drives were done?


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1756945 said:


> Accucrapper has me at 2 something for Sunday night. I'll trade you


Really? Sounds about right for them.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1756952 said:


> Sidewalks ALWAYS get over salted, that's my guess why they are wet. Do you know for sure the drives were done?


Yeah, I did them.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1756948 said:


> Light snow on W. 7th, the typical dusting everyone else has.
> 
> My sidewalks are wet, but the two drive lanes look like they weren't salted.
> 
> Thinking maybe the salt was still fairly intact on the sidewalks and so the salt was effective, where the traffic broke down the salt on the drive lanes and used it up???
> 
> NSI's salt, so fairly small particles.
> 
> Does that seem plausible to you salting guys?


Should be sunny and 32 today. With the light dusting we got I'm not salting anything.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bread beer must still be in my system. Sheesh.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1756954 said:


> Yeah, I did them.


Did you? Or did your other side tell you he did them but really didn't?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1756955 said:


> Should be sunny and 32 today. With the light dusting we got I'm not salting anything.


I agree, but I wanted to see how these hills perform since I just started doing them.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1756958 said:


> Did you? Or did your other side tell you he did them but really didn't?


:laughing: I don't know anything about that. Just like the Gopher's Final Four run, it never happened.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The best line I thought I had yesterday was when the "other side" chimed in to help and he said he had "2-3 'pretty good trucks that work most of the time'".

I still make myself :laughing: with that one.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Like snow guy said it'll melt, just isn't concentrated enough to burn it off the second some cars go over it and the sun comes out you'll be good. I'm not going out salting either


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My sidewalks in WBL, where I ran to get 3 bags of ThawMaster from JDL.....

The walks that were done with NSI's peach salt were wet. 

I had 2 bags of NSI's green, those were somewhat wet.

The walks done with ThawMaster were completely white.

The NSI peach salt ((blue bag)) is the least expensive of the 3.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I'm at 2-4 on Saturday. Looks like it gets colder 10 days or so out


----------



## skorum03

I am at up to an inch saturday. 50% chance


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1756927 said:


> My bad.... That was supposed to be a text.... Still half asleep. :laughing:


What did you fire a guy?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1756969 said:


> My sidewalks in WBL, where I ran to get 3 bags of ThawMaster from JDL.....
> 
> The walks that were done with NSI's peach salt were wet.
> 
> I had 2 bags of NSI's green, those were somewhat wet.
> 
> The walks done with ThawMaster were completely white.
> 
> The NSI peach salt ((blue bag)) is the least expensive of the 3.


Interesting...


----------



## Drakeslayer

The peach stuff is just their bulk put in bags?? I think?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1757008 said:


> What did you fire a guy?


I have some thoughts I was trying to fish out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;1757013 said:


> The peach stuff is just their bulk put in bags?? I think?


Correct........


----------



## +plowguy

Any salt should work today. It's gonna be 30. I have used all 3 of those brands of salt. Use the cheapest to save some money right now


----------



## Camden

SSS - Don't read any of this...





The hockey team is sure taking Slovakia behind the woodshed. If the ref wouldn't have missed the off-sides call it would be a shutout. I kind of hope they call off the attack in the 3rd, you don't want to embarrass a country like that.


----------



## OC&D

Camden;1757029 said:


> SSS - Don't read any of this...
> 
> The hockey team is sure taking Slovakia behind the woodshed. If the ref wouldn't have missed the off-sides call it would be a shutout. I kind of hope they call off the attack in the 3rd, you don't want to embarrass a country like that.


WTF?!?!?! :realmad::realmad::angry:


----------



## Camden

OC&D;1757038 said:


> WTF?!?!?! :realmad::realmad::angry:


Don't read it either lol

Hey I refrained from mentioning a score!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1757046 said:


> Don't read it either lol
> 
> Hey I refrained from mentioning a score!


Kfan already ruined it for me but notice I havent given any updates. Normally I wouldn't care but I know they are going to replay some of these games so I'm guessing many people will watch later.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

+plowguy;1757017 said:


> Any salt should work today. It's gonna be 30. I have used all 3 of those brands of salt. Use the cheapest to save some money right now


Right, and that's why I posted about my sidewalks and the different products and the residual effects.

If you can get 2 dustings of snow out of the cheapest available, then you go that route even more.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Where is the sun?!?!?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu has 2.8 for me on Sunday.... No one else is talking about Sunday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

On the flip side, everyone else is talking about Saturday and accu has nothing for Saturday.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1757070 said:


> On the flip side, everyone else is talking about Saturday and accu has nothing for Saturday.


They get 1 in 10 right. They were right last Saturday so it will be a bit yet before they are correct again


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1757008 said:


> What did you fire a guy?


cb - I sent you a PM about this.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1757062 said:


> Where is the sun?!?!?


I wanted to say it earlier, but I was certain it was mostly cloudy and super windy today.

Tomorrow is sunny, but colder.

I just didn't have the right resources earlier.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1757062 said:


> Where is the sun?!?!?


My hourly on NWS shows mostly cloud cover all day. Mid after noon with 50% cloud cover then back up again


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1757072 said:


> They get 1 in 10 right. They were right last Saturday so it will be a bit yet before they are correct again


Barlow said 40% chance this far out for Saturday is a good chance. He then said were getting a couple inches this Saturday.

Ok....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Marlers futurecast he just showed clouds all day.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1757076 said:


> I wanted to say it earlier, but I was certain it was mostly cloudy and super windy today.
> 
> Tomorrow is sunny, but colder.
> 
> I just didn't have the right resources earlier.


Isn't that the way it works in the winter? Sun =cold clouds =warm. Summer its the opposite


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1757067 said:


> Accu has 2.8 for me on Sunday.... No one else is talking about Sunday.


Are they talking Sunday night?? That when the sun/Monday system would roll in if it happens.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1757078 said:


> My hourly on NWS shows mostly cloud cover all day. Mid after noon with 50% cloud cover then back up again


So.... They can't even get cloudy/sunny right anymore.

Today, and yesterday being my examples!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1757083 said:


> Are they talking Sunday night?? That when the sun/Monday system would roll in if it happens.


Correct.

This will be like last year, we will keep getting snow which will keep us cold.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

GFS barely has any snow for the cities on Saturday, probably why Accu isn't saying much, most south.

Monday morning though??? For about 50 miles north of me?? 

.35" of moisture. That would be interesting. Better hope the temps are 35-38 like most are projecting. Too bad it'll be about 15 when it snows.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1757088 said:


> GFS barely has any snow for the cities on Saturday, probably why Accu isn't saying much, most south.
> 
> Monday afternoon though??? For about 50 miles north of me??
> 
> .35" of moisture. That would be interesting. Better hope the temps are 35-38 like most are projecting.


How about 45 and an inch of rain?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Accuweather has 4" of snow for me late Sunday night.

Fun. Seriously. How can every snowfall be a late night / early morning snowfall.

Statistically it's impossible.

EVERY SINGLE ONE for the last year, going back to last February (or it certainly seems) has been from midnight to 6 am.

Last season it was like 8 out of 11 Monday mornings there was plowable snow from March into May.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1757089 said:


> How about 45 and an inch of rain?


While I personally would be good with it, not sure all of the covered up sewer drains would be greatly appreciative of it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1757090 said:


> Accuweather has 4" of snow for me late Sunday night.
> 
> Fun. Seriously. How can every snowfall be a late night / early morning snowfall.
> 
> Statistically it's impossible.
> 
> EVERY SINGLE ONE for the last year, going back to last February (or it certainly seems) has been from midnight to 6 am.
> 
> Last season it was like 8 out of 11 Monday mornings there was plowable snow from March into May.


Wonderful!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1757092 said:


> While I personally would be good with it, not sure all of the covered up sewer drains would be greatly appreciative of it.


That's Hamel's problem!

Haha.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sven said s chance of some light snow for Saturday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS is now showing a high of only 29 for me today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1757100 said:


> NWS is now showing a high of only 29 for me today.


And, becoming partly cloudy this afternoon.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1757090 said:


> Accuweather has 4" of snow for me late Sunday night.
> 
> Fun. Seriously. How can every snowfall be a late night / early morning snowfall.
> 
> Statistically it's impossible.
> 
> EVERY SINGLE ONE for the last year, going back to last February (or it certainly seems) has been from midnight to 6 am.
> 
> Last season it was like 8 out of 11 Monday mornings there was plowable snow from March into May.


Yep. It sucks the big one, but I've ceased caring. Whatever it does, it does. Let it fall and I'll pick up the pieces as well as I can.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1757090 said:


> Accuweather has 4" of snow for me late Sunday night.
> 
> Fun. Seriously. How can every snowfall be a late night / early morning snowfall.
> 
> I remember them being Thursdays because it was garbage day at a HOA every fricken time it snowed. What pissed me off more is most of the garbage cans were less than 1/4 full. Could've waited a whole month before emptying
> I remember them being Thursday last season. Only reason is it was garbage day at a HOA every fricken snow and they had garbage out. What pissed me off more about that was they all had like 2 tuna cans in one another with a pizza box and a newspaper. Could have waited a month on most
> 
> Statistically it's impossible.
> 
> EVERY SINGLE ONE for the last year, going back to last February (or it certainly seems) has been from midnight to 6 am.
> 
> Last season it was like 8 out of 11 Monday mornings there was plowable snow from March into May.


I remember them being Thursdays because it was garbage day at HOA every fricken time it snowed. What pissed me off more is the cans were all 1/4 full or less. Could've waited a month before emptying


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1757100 said:


> NWS is now showing a high of only 29 for me today.


But falling temps in the afternoon for me


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1757102 said:


> Yep. It sucks the big one, but I've ceased caring. Whatever it does, it does. Let it fall and I'll pick up the pieces as well as I can.


And not a single **** was given that day!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1757106 said:


> But falling temps in the afternoon for me


Same here to, around 20 by then or something....


----------



## OC&D

FWIW, NWS has 1-2" for me for Sat, and only a 30% Sunday night with 20% Monday-no totals yet in the forecast. I didn't bother looking at the hourly.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1757111 said:


> FWIW, NWS has 1-2" for me for Sat, and only a 30% Sunday night with 20% Monday-no totals yet in the forecast. I didn't bother looking at the hourly.


You have a 1.6" total for the hourly. 

Or at least you did when I checked this morning about 6 am on my St. Paul account.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1757111 said:


> FWIW, NWS has 1-2" for me for Sat, and only a 30% Sunday night with 20% Monday-no totals yet in the forecast. I didn't bother looking at the hourly.


Here's mine..


----------



## OC&D

jimslawnsnow;1757104 said:


> I remember them being Thursdays because it was garbage day at HOA every fricken time it snowed. What pissed me off more is the cans were all 1/4 full or less. Could've waited a month before emptying


Haha. A buddy of mine had the same thing happen. It would piss him off to no end. He probably smoked about 6 or 8 cans last year.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I hate garbage day..


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1757114 said:


> You have a 1.6" total for the hourly.
> 
> Or at least you did when I checked this morning about 6 am on my St. Paul account.


Yeah, but your account is South of 94, and I'm north of 94!


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1757119 said:


> Yeah, but your account is South of 94, and I'm north of 94.


Hahahahah!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sun is coming out here!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone have a taller Rubbermaid storage unit thing they want to sell?

I want to put a couple at my sites so I can store salt and a cheap spreader so I can just send guys to them.

Figured I'd ask here before I run to CL.


----------



## OC&D

Alright. An episode of Moonshiners and the elliptical. Here we go. Peace out, boys.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1757124 said:


> Sun is coming out here!


Again, they can't even get that right......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1757119 said:


> Yeah, but your account is South of 94, and I'm north of 94!


Well then you're at 1.2". My Forest Lake stuff is at .4" total.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1757125 said:


> Anyone have a taller Rubbermaid storage unit thing they want to sell?
> 
> I want to put a couple at my sites so I can store salt and a cheap spreader so I can just send guys to them.
> 
> Figured I'd ask here before I run to CL.


I don't think that will last in the cold.

Buy the Snowex ones.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1757127 said:


> Again, they can't even get that right......


Whoa.

More people quoting themselves.

Are we ALL becoming crazy?


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1757131 said:


> Whoa.
> 
> More people quoting themselves.
> 
> Are we ALL becoming crazy?


Ya, but I only do it once......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1757129 said:


> I don't think that will last in the cold.
> 
> Buy the Snowex ones.


Not big enough....

I was thinking of....

http://www.lowes.com/pd_20703-1217-...AWELAID=1213834783&kpid=3646386&"cagpspn=pla"

SOmething like this, where I can put 20 bags of salt and a walk behind spreader.

Then I can send whichever of my sidewalk guys to the site and they can spread the salt.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1757134 said:


> Not big enough....
> 
> I was thinking of....
> 
> http://www.lowes.com/pd_20703-1217-...AWELAID=1213834783&kpid=3646386&"cagpspn=pla"
> 
> SOmething like this, where I can put 20 bags of salt and a walk behind spreader.
> 
> Then I can send whichever of my sidewalk guys to the site and they can spread the salt.


O a tool shed. I was thinking you meant like a storage tote.

At this point you might as well wait until next season. .


----------



## SnowGuy73

Windy as ass!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1757138 said:


> O a tool shed. I was thinking you meant like a storage tote.
> 
> At this point you might as well wait until next season. .


I've thought about that too.... then I think back to last season......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................

And last season was just starting now.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1757129 said:


> I don't think that will last in the cold.
> 
> Buy the Snowex ones.


I had one on a trailer once to hold tools and extra parts. Barely bumped it the blower. It shattered


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1757141 said:


> I've thought about that too.... then I think back to last season......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
> 
> And last season was just starting now.....


That way you'd have all summer to find them used... I wouldn't pay much for those, I had one year's ago. Thing was a piece of sh!t. I had a temper tantrum and sunk a hammer into it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I think I'll throw a Jack's pizza in the oven. Eat that, and head back to bed.

I have snow to move, but I'm not giving a crap about it today. It can wait.

My door gets here tomorrow for my tractor. We all know how I feel about moving snow with the skid vs. tractor.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1757148 said:


> I think I'll throw a Jack's pizza in the oven. Eat that, and head back to bed.
> 
> I have snow to move, but I'm not giving a crap about it today. It can wait.
> 
> My door gets here tomorrow for my tractor. We all know how I feel about moving snow with the skid vs. tractor.


Ya, I need to load salt too but my pajamas are comfortable!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sun is still out here....


----------



## Greenery

I haven't seen the sun yet today.

I think the clouds follow me


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1757150 said:


> Sun is still out here....


Cloudy as ever here. Looks like snow


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1757156 said:


> Cloudy as ever here. Looks like snow


How much you get last night?

Same as everyone else, a dusting?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Clouds clouds clouds here.

I think I'll have this pizza, take a nap from being up waiting for the snow, then go take the ramp out at my parents.

My dad is up using a walker now, so he figures it'll be easier for him to go down stairs holding onto the railing, than trying to go up and down a ramp with a walker.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1757161 said:


> Clouds clouds clouds here.
> 
> I think I'll have this pizza, take a nap from being up waiting for the snow, then go take the ramp out at my parents.
> 
> My dad is up using a walker now, so he figures it'll be easier for him to go down stairs holding onto the railing, than trying to go up and down a ramp with a walker.


Good to hear.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1757158 said:


> How much you get last night?
> 
> Same as everyone else, a dusting?


If you want to call it that. Wind took most of it away


----------



## SnowGuy73

My NWS hourly is also showing 1.9" for Saturday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1757165 said:


> If you want to call it that. Wind took most of it away


Oh Ya, she's windy out there!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sun is beginning to fade here....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks to be a light, all day snow. 

I'm showing snow from about 07:00-18:00


----------



## SnowGuy73

The 20 minutes or so of sun burnt my driveway clean!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1757090 said:


> Accuweather has 4" of snow for me late Sunday night.
> 
> Fun. Seriously. How can every snowfall be a late night / early morning snowfall.
> 
> Statistically it's impossible.
> 
> EVERY SINGLE ONE for the last year, going back to last February (or it certainly seems) has been from midnight to 6 am.
> 
> Last season it was like 8 out of 11 Monday mornings there was plowable snow from March into May.


I know, right? Its crazy...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1757134 said:


> Not big enough....
> 
> I was thinking of....
> 
> http://www.lowes.com/pd_20703-1217-...AWELAID=1213834783&kpid=3646386&"cagpspn=pla"
> 
> SOmething like this, where I can put 20 bags of salt and a walk behind spreader.
> 
> Then I can send whichever of my sidewalk guys to the site and they can spread the salt.


Dang, Maple Grove Lowe's is out of stock...


----------



## CleanCutL&S

Golden Valley is out clearing the neighborhood with a front end loader. Not even enough snow to make a windrow. They must have budget to burn or something.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So much for sitting around.

Got a call for a landfill to be plowed just south of Pease.

Might have to call up Camden and have lunch with him.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sun is gone...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1757141 said:


> I've thought about that too.... then I think back to last season......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
> 
> And last season was just starting now.....


You shut your mouth!!! In all seriousness... check CL or kbid or anything?


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1757186 said:


> So much for sitting around.
> 
> Got a call for a landfill to be plowed just south of Pease.
> 
> Might have to call up Camden and have lunch with him.


Go a little further north to unclaimed freight and pick me up a new slush bucket!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1757161 said:


> Clouds clouds clouds here.
> 
> I think I'll have this pizza, take a nap from being up waiting for the snow, then go take the ramp out at my parents.
> 
> My dad is up using a walker now, so he figures it'll be easier for him to go down stairs holding onto the railing, than trying to go up and down a ramp with a walker.


Nice! Good for your dad!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Sun is in and out now in my service area. My house is still clouds


----------



## qualitycut

Well decided to go rent a skid to clear the stuff, at least will give me an idea on what one to buy


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1757197 said:


> Well decided to go rent a skid to clear the stuff, at least will give me an idea on what one to buy


Why pay for renting, you say you're demoing it!


----------



## qualitycut

Bobcat won't do demo and the rental place is a couple blocks from the house. Quicker and easier.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1757190 said:


> Go a little further north to unclaimed freight and pick me up a new slush bucket!


Decided to leave the checkbook at home.

Didn't want to be tempted in pulling a new shack back.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1757197 said:


> Well decided to go rent a skid to clear the stuff, at least will give me an idea on what one to buy


My house that was closing fell through, so the snow will pile up again......


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1757190 said:


> Go a little further north to unclaimed freight and pick me up a new slush bucket!


I spend way to much money in that place. We have land right up there and I seem to go in there every time I go up there


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1757201 said:


> Bobcat won't do demo and the rental place is a couple blocks from the house. Quicker and easier.


Wonder when that started?

Lanos in Shakopee always has/had demo units going out....


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1757220 said:


> Decided to leave the checkbook at home.
> 
> Didn't want to be tempted in pulling a new shack back.


Makes sense!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1757228 said:


> I spend way to much money in that place. We have land right up there and I seem to go in there every time I go up there


Yup, I always find something that I don't need to spend money on.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Could be interesting


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Blizzard conditions down here now


----------



## jimslawnsnow

You can only see 1/16 mile at best worse when sun goes under


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Plows have gone by twice in an hour and a half


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1757239 said:


> Blizzard conditions down here now


Its getting bad here to, not that bad though.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1757241 said:


> Plows have gone by twice in an hour and a half


Looks like you'll be working tonight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1757237 said:


> Could be interesting


I heard on the radio that the low tonight is 1 now????


----------



## CityGuy

So when is the snow coming on Saturday? Friday overnight or Sat day or night? 
Supposed to burn a house saturday morning. Trying to figure out if I should tell the guy that is riding with me he may want to drive if I need to go to work right away or ?????


----------



## CityGuy

CleanCutL&S;1757184 said:


> Golden Valley is out clearing the neighborhood with a front end loader. Not even enough snow to make a windrow. They must have budget to burn or something.


Something to do. Get them out of the shop.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Major drifting by caterbury park. They keep plowing the road. About 4" everytime I go by. 
Oh and Lowes has to be the slowest store ever when checking out. Way too laid back for my taste.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1757256 said:


> Major drifting by caterbury park. They keep plowing the road. About 4" everytime I go by.
> Oh and Lowes has to be the slowest store ever when checking out. Way too laid back for my taste.


Is it between the fire station and McDonalds? That's always a good spot to drift.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1757250 said:


> I heard on the radio that the low tonight is 1 now????


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1757256 said:


> Major drifting by caterbury park. They keep plowing the road. About 4" everytime I go by.
> Oh and Lowes has to be the slowest store ever when checking out.  Way too laid back for my taste.


Ours is fast but you need to know who to go to other wise you end up with biotch. Way to many of them working retail now days. I told one if she's not happy not to take it out on is and quit her damn job go back to school and become something better. Don't see her anymore. This was Walmart though


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ted is on. Even funnier in spanish


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1757245 said:


> Looks like you'll be working tonight.


Don't think so. Hoping not. I have a 9 month old and 2 1/2 year old all by myself for a bit today. Little one lost his damn sock now


----------



## SnowGuy73

Flurries in Shakopee.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I got a 4 year old home sick too.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1757271 said:


> Flurries in Shakopee.


I had drizzle and one lonely rain drop on the way in at 1015


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1757272 said:


> I got a 4 year old home sick too.


4 year olds are fairly easy


----------



## SnowGuy73

So much for a 30 degree high today,temp has dropped 5 degrees in an hour here. Down to 18 now


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1757277 said:


> So much for a 30 degree high today,temp has dropped 5 degrees in an hour here. Down to 18 now


16 here. Next week don't look as warm either. SOB weather


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1757276 said:


> 4 year olds are fairly easy


Ya they are..... Especially when momma is home to take care of him!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1757281 said:


> 16 here. Next week don't look as warm either. SOB weather


Saw that. Like I said, it will be like last season.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1757282 said:


> Ya they are..... Especially when momma is home to take care of him!


I'm alone with the 2....for now


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1757283 said:


> Saw that. Like I said, it will be like last season.


I said that too. Heard it on the radio a few times too. Cold late spring. However I did have a dream that we were doing clean ups 3-13 but then snow followed


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1757285 said:


> I'm alone with the 2....for now


I got to play runner. Soup, 7 up, Kleenex, so on......


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1757250 said:


> I heard on the radio that the low tonight is 1 now????


Yeah I thought I heard that the last couple days... lows around 0 thurs and fri night


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1757286 said:


> I said that too. Heard it on the radio a few times too. Cold late spring. However I did have a dream that we were doing clean ups 3-13 but then snow followed


I'd take that!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1757290 said:


> Yeah I thought I heard that the last couple days... lows around 0 thurs and fri night


I knew tomorrow night was below zero but I thought tonight was a little warmer.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1757277 said:


> So much for a 30 degree high today,temp has dropped 5 degrees in an hour here. Down to 18 now


What they failed to mention is that the high was this morning


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1757297 said:


> What they failed to mention is that the high was this morning


I think it was Barlow that said the sun will come out and we will see a high of 31 or something....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Had to be Barlow, Marler didn't show sun today, clearing after sunset.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1757263 said:


> Is it between the fire station and McDonalds? That's always a good spot to drift.


Your two favorite hang outs?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1757272 said:


> I got a 4 year old home sick too.


I have a 5 year old home sick.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1757282 said:


> Ya they are..... Especially when momma is home to take care of him!


Can I drop mine off and we can go fishing?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1757305 said:


> Can I drop mine off and we can go fishing?


Haha. I will ask.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1757302 said:


> Your two favorite hang outs?


Ya, about it too!

Not too many guys hang out at the station anymore. Atleast at my station.


----------



## SnowGuy73

This road was clean and dry an hour ago.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu is now saying -1 tonight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu is showing 0.16" for Saturday.


----------



## qualitycut

I might need to change my pants, took a wrong turn in st Paul and ended up having to go down a steep hill that hasn't been plowed for who knows how long, the trailer decided to push the truck through the intersection. Somehow missed two cars. I dropped the plow and everything


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1757326 said:


> I might need to change my pants, took a wrong turn in st Paul and ended up having to go down a steep hill that hasn't been plowed for who knows how long, the trailer decided to push the truck through the intersection. Somehow missed two cars. I dropped the plow and everything


That exact thing has happened to me before. I didn't know where I was going, had a skid steer on a trailer and down the hill I went. I manually locked up the wheels on the trailer and then I took my truck right into a snowbank. No damage whatsoever but I did have to unload the skid so that I could back the trailer up. Not one car came by while the whole thing unfolded...so lucky!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1757326 said:


> I might need to change my pants, took a wrong turn in st Paul and ended up having to go down a steep hill that hasn't been plowed for who knows how long, the trailer decided to push the truck through the intersection. Somehow missed two cars. I dropped the plow and everything


That could've ended poorly!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sun is trying to come back out here.


----------



## qualitycut

This it what they all look like


----------



## SnowGuy73

Doesn't look too bad, I thought you meant it was all hardpack and ice. Might want to check your trailer brakes.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1757312 said:


> Ya, about it too!
> 
> Not too many guys hang out at the station anymore. Atleast at my station.


What did you do to piss them off?


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1757339 said:


> This it what they all look like


If I lived there I would be pissed.

I'd also be ashamed to say I work for them.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

100 ft or less visibility here


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1757326 said:


> I might need to change my pants, took a wrong turn in st Paul and ended up having to go down a steep hill that hasn't been plowed for who knows how long, the trailer decided to push the truck through the intersection. Somehow missed two cars. I dropped the plow and everything


Working trailer brakes?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1757349 said:


> What did you do to piss them off?


Not me..... I'm one that doesn't hang out anymore!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1757355 said:
 

> 100 ft or less visibility here


Sounds like fun.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1757344 said:


> Doesn't look too bad, I thought you meant it was all hardpack and ice. Might want to check your trailer brakes.


This is at an interaction the hills are this with ice hard pack underneath. I slid down another one just in my truck no trailer.

That stuff is like grease


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1757359 said:


> Sounds like fun.


Check most of my stuff and it looks fine so far


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1757339 said:


> This it what they all look like


Weren't they the ones firing people because there roads where so bad? Nice to see the new guy is doing a better job.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1757360 said:


> This is at an interaction the hills are this with ice hard pack underneath. I slid down another one just in my truck no trailer.
> 
> That stuff is like grease


Yikes!!

Looks like the new streets superintendent is doing good things over there!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1757362 said:


> Weren't they the ones firing people because there roads where so bad? Nice to see the new guy is doing a better job.


Yes, yes they were.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1757361 said:


> Check most of my stuff and it looks fine so far


That's good to hear.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Suns out again.


----------



## CityGuy

Hmm this could be interesting burning in kimball tonght. Welcome to fire 1 for these students I guess.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1757372 said:


> Hmm this could be interesting burning in kimball tonght. Welcome to fire 1 for these students I guess.


I think the wind is supposed to die down after sunset isn't it?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

winter weather advisory in effect until 7pm due to blowing snow. so I would say around or after that will be better. 

I don't like accu long term forcast


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1757389 said:


> winter weather advisory in effect until 7pm due to blowing snow. so I would say around or after that will be better.
> 
> I don't like accu long term forcast


Now what???


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1757393 said:


> Now what???


Now I see.....

What happened to the 40's??


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://www.reinders.com/saltfeed/icecontrol/images/M30UPH-web.jpg

looks like the snow plow shovel but in blue


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1757395 said:


> Now I see.....
> 
> What happened to the 40's??


the locals were even saying 50


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1757400 said:


> http://www.reinders.com/saltfeed/icecontrol/images/M30UPH-web.jpg
> 
> looks like the snow plow shovel but in blue


Ya it does.

Speaking of that, I wonder if Camden called that guy back today?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1757402 said:


> the locals were even saying 50


Yup. Were screwed!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1757406 said:


> Ya it does.
> 
> Speaking of that, I wonder if Camden called that guy back today?


he posted earlier he didn't want to be friends with him and he wasn't going to return his call


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1757409 said:


> he posted earlier he didn't want to be friends with him and he wasn't going to return his call


Hahahahah!

I missed that, awesome!


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1757059 said:


> Right, and that's why I posted about my sidewalks and the different products and the residual effects.
> 
> If you can get 2 dustings of snow out of the cheapest available, then you go that route even more.


When it comes to salting straight sodium chloride has the best melting power as long as temps are above 10 degrees. There are charts out there you can get that Cargill produced at one point. People buy the expensive deicers thinking it is better and will melt more. The only thing it does is work at a lower temp but melts less ice.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1757411 said:


> Hahahahah!
> 
> I missed that, awesome!


I wonder if it got deleted? sounds like he was going to call him until he came into this thread saying people were disrespecting him


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1757414 said:


> I wonder if it got deleted? sounds like he was going to call him until he came into this thread saying people were disrespecting him


Yea along with mine and a few others posts.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1757414 said:


> I wonder if it got deleted? sounds like he was going to call him until he came into this thread saying people were disrespecting him


The guy from snowplow came in here?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1757416 said:


> Yea along with mine and a few others posts.


O Ya, the mods love to edit around here.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1757417 said:


> The guy from snowplow came in here?


yeah. I think after 10 maybe 11 last night. I could be wrong. I know it was before 630 this am


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1757419 said:


> yeah. I think after 10 maybe 11 last night. I could be wrong. I know it was before 630 this am


Wow, that guy really does have issues!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1757418 said:


> O Ya, the mods love to edit around here.


that's why a lot left years back and went to another site. but on the lawn side. when that closed down most came back here. that's why the one word get removed from here


----------



## SnowGuy73

It must've gotten deleted, I can't find anything from him.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1757421 said:


> Wow, that guy really does have issues!


I missed the whole thread


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1757424 said:


> that's why a lot left years back and went to another site. but on the lawn side. when that closed down most came back here. that's why the one word get removed from here


Ya I remember that.

This forum is very clean compared to most out there. Which is good and bad I guess!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1757426 said:


> I missed the whole thread


The first time, about a month ago it really got heated, then edited to make it look good for the sponsor!

I commented on it being edited and Charles pm'd me. I went off a little in the pm exchange and told Charles what I thought of his editing and that that guy has issues and that when the pm exchange stopped.... Guess I was correct after all.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1757375 said:


> I think the wind is supposed to die down after sunset isn't it?


Not sure. Its in shipping containers but those leak air like a siv.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1757433 said:


> Not sure. Its in shipping containers but those leak air like a siv.


O damn, those things suck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1757431 said:


> The first time, about a month ago it really got heated, then edited to make it look good for the sponsor!
> 
> I commented on it being edited and Charles pm'd me. I went off a little in the pm exchange and told Charles what I thought of his editing and that that guy has issues and that when the pm exchange stopped.... Guess I was correct after all.


Maybe why you took a little hiatus from posting much?


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1757442 said:


> Maybe why you took a little hiatus from posting much?


No this was way before that.

I stopped posting because fishing was good and no snow to speak of..

And a couple people drive me up the damn wall!


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1757445 said:


> No this was way before that.
> 
> I stopped posting because fishing was good and no snow to speak of..
> 
> And a couple people drive me up the damn wall!


What did I say??


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1757447 said:


> What did I say??


Not you tk, names aren't important here. Although I am still waiting for you to invite me to lake waconia for some fishing!

Deicepro and I were talking about this (taking a little break) in the snowplow thread before it was deleted last night.


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1757416 said:


> Yea along with mine and a few others posts.


Yep. Looking back at my posts I've had at least 2 deleted in the past day or so.  One in particular was notable because I mentioned how I refuse to contribute to or look at any other thread on this site anymore specifically because of that crap.

Excellent work reinforcing my decision! Thumbs Up I imagine this post will get deleted as well.


----------



## Camden

I see that some of you brought up the events of last night. Out of respect for the mods I've agreed not to post about it on here. You can always PM me if your curiosity is killing you.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1757448 said:


> Not you tk, names aren't important here. Although I am still waiting for you to invite me to lake waconia for some fishing!
> 
> Deicepro and I were talking about this (taking a little break) in the snowplow thread before it was deleted last night.


I don't have a house nor is their any fish in waconia. I would be down for some beers though.
I assumed it wasn't me you were pissed at, I keep it pretty vanilla on here.
I hear you though. Their has been many times when I wanted to go off on here but figured it was better not to.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1757452 said:


> Yep. Looking back at my posts I've had at least 2 deleted in the past day or so.  One in particular was notable because I mentioned how I refuse to contribute to or look at any other thread on this site anymore specifically because of that crap.
> 
> Excellent work reinforcing my decision! Thumbs Up I imagine this post will get deleted as well.


Haha. Its getting bad, and its been bad for awhile now!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1757456 said:


> I see that some of you brought up the events of last night. Out of respect for the mods I've agreed not to post about it on here. You can always PM me if your curiosity is killing you.


I'm good here. I just can't believe he brought it in here, wow!


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1757457 said:


> I don't have a house nor is their any fish in waconia. I would be down for some beers though.
> I assumed it wasn't me you were pissed at, I keep it pretty vanilla on here.
> I hear you though. Their has been many times when I wanted to go off on here but figured it was better not to.


O, I thought you had a house out there... My bad!

Fish are few and far between on o'Dowd's too. That's why when the fishing good I'm a ghost in here!

But the beer is always cold, if your in the area and want to get drunk hit me up! I never did get my new house due to conditions out of my control but my current one can hold a few people.


----------



## SnowGuy73

11 just showed 1.5" for the metro on Saturday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Wind has died down here and the sun is shining!


----------



## +plowguy

Looks like some snow for Saturday. Looking forward to making some money again.


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1757458 said:


> Haha. Its getting bad, and its been bad for awhile now!


We'll probably get shut down at some point haha, then have to start a new thread with fake names....

Snowplowguy

lwntractorguy

Jimmieslawnandsnow

bossplow is probably still ok haha

skorum034

Kamden

....


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1757474 said:


> We'll probably get shut down at some point haha, then have to start a new thread with fake names....
> 
> Snowplowguy
> 
> lwntractorguy
> 
> Jimmieslawnandsnow
> 
> bossplow is probably still ok haha
> 
> skorum034
> 
> Kamden
> 
> ....


I like it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;1757474 said:


> We'll probably get shut down at some point haha, then have to start a new thread with fake names....
> 
> Snowplowguy
> 
> lwntractorguy
> 
> Jimmieslawnandsnow
> 
> bossplow is probably still ok haha
> 
> skorum034
> 
> Kamden
> 
> ....


Funny!!!!! Dang I hate that you have to have so many characters before it let's you post


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1757479 said:


> Funny!!!!! Dang I hate that you have to have so many characters before it let's you post


Agreed......


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1757479 said:


> Funny!!!!! Dang I hate that you have to have so many characters before it let's you post


...............................


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Holy crap its cold out. Just spent the last hour digging out the neighbor lady. Drove her ford Taurus in to 2ft of snow by 100 ft long. Expected to get through it at 5 mph


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1757411 said:


> Hahahahah!
> 
> I missed that, awesome!


It was pretty funny.... kinda like the stage 4 clinger from high school... all those got deleted though... even mine and quality's that said we liked the shovels and just asked what was going on...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

We are having dirt for dessert tonight. Can't wait


----------



## TKLAWN

My name can be.
Captndipsht


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1757485 said:


> It was pretty funny.... kinda like the stage 4 clinger from high school... all those got deleted though... even mine and quality's that said we liked the shovels and just asked what was going on...


I had commented in the other post last night that I was confused, he wasn't making any sense. That and he asked me how I was treated, I told him and he never replies back....

Haha.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Should probably stop talking about it though, theods watch this thread enough already.... Remember, serious snow talk only!


----------



## SnowGuy73

And on that note.....

16, clear, breezy. 

16:58


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1757492 said:


> Should probably stop talking about it though, theods watch this thread enough already.... Remember, serious snow talk only!


Yes!

19. Wc = too damn cold


----------



## cbservicesllc

13, wind chill 1, mostly sunny


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

THAT turned into an all day project.

Oh well.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

On and off flurries. Still windy but not as bad as 2pm to 4pm


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1757501 said:


> THAT turned into an all day project.
> 
> Oh well.


At least I bonded with the guy. Found out there is a sizeable job being let out for bid this summer that I'll have to bid.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1757467#post1757467

Lwnmr have you read this? Something to think about after plowing for days


----------



## cbservicesllc

I love Laura Betker...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Dahl storm tracker didn't show much for Saturday for me but showed more snow developing for the metro after 5pm. I know its a couple days away and will change more times that a porn star changes positions


----------



## deicepro

jimslawnsnow;1757426 said:


> I missed the whole thread


You didn't miss much...just some Britney Spears training bra drama...


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1757508 said:


> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1757467#post1757467
> 
> Lwnmr have you read this? Something to think about after plowing for days


Wow... sad...


----------



## deicepro

Anybody know anybody that can do a blacktop repair for me in Grand Rapids, Mn...?


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1757505 said:


> At least I bonded with the guy.


That sounds nice. Maybe you two could borrow Bedazzled's 2 up sled for some nut to butt bonding!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1757505 said:


> At least I bonded with the guy. Found out there is a sizeable job being let out for bid this summer that I'll have to bid.


Did you guys hug when you left?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1757508 said:


> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1757467#post1757467
> 
> Lwnmr have you read this? Something to think about after plowing for days


I will go out plowing for days, but that doesn't mean I don't sleep.

I've always operated on 3-4-5 hours of sleep / day. If I feel I'm getting tired. I stop and sleep. Same thing I tell my guys.

Woke up stopped in the right lane of 35E once just north of Lino Lakes about 15 years ago.

That was the end of "pushing it".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1757525 said:


> That sounds nice. Maybe you two could borrow Bedazzled's 2 up sled for some nut to butt bonding!


If I get the bid a mid-2000's Polaris Indy Trail will be in my garage. Bid ain't THAT good for a new sled.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1757529 said:


> Did you guys hug when you left?


Little peck on the cheek, sure.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1757530 said:


> I will go out plowing for days, but that doesn't mean I don't sleep.
> 
> I've always operated on 3-4-5 hours of sleep / day. If I feel I'm getting tired. I stop and sleep. Same thing I tell my guys.
> 
> Woke up stopped in the right lane of 35E once just north of Lino Lakes about 15 years ago.
> 
> That was the end of "pushing it".


But it could happen. I know you go for days. Its just a reminder


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1757566 said:


> I think they just deleted all the ones involved in the conversation.


So if there are so many other threads that are worse than us... then why are we being targeted? I guess I just don't understand the history of everything

Weather related:

Its windy


----------



## Green Grass

skorum03;1757569 said:


> So if there are so many other threads that are worse than us... then why are we being targeted? I guess I just don't understand the history of everything
> 
> Weather related:
> 
> Its windy


Windy is an understatement out here.


----------



## +plowguy

looks like sunday into monday we will get some snow or ice. I was reading Paul douglas. Got to fix a few things on the bobcat and do an oil change tomorrow so I am ready.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Here's what I learned today:

-Accuweather lies.
-Snowplow guy is weird
-Lwnmrw spent all day with some guy but I'm not sure who, must have missed that post.


All caught up.


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1757576 said:


> Here's what I learned today:
> 
> -Accuweather lies.
> -Snowplow guy is weird
> -Lwnmrw spent all day with some guy but I'm not sure who, must have missed that post.
> 
> All caught up.


I think we all missed the post of whom lmn was hanging around with.

Dropped 6 degrees in the last hr & a half.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1757576 said:


> Here's what I learned today:
> 
> -Accuweather lies.
> -Snowplow guy is weird
> -Lwnmrw spent all day with some guy but I'm not sure who, must have missed that post.
> 
> All caught up.


You just learned that about accu today?


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1757530 said:


> I will go out plowing for days, but that doesn't mean I don't sleep.
> 
> I've always operated on 3-4-5 hours of sleep / day. If I feel I'm getting tired. I stop and sleep. Same thing I tell my guys.
> 
> Woke up stopped in the right lane of 35E once just north of Lino Lakes about 15 years ago.
> 
> That was the end of "pushing it".


had the same thing happen 3-4 years ago. Was heading home after 4 days of little to no sleep. Stopped at a red light and fell asleep. Guy behind me honked his horn and woke me up. Never done it since. No account is worth that.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Eating dirt for dessert


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1757576 said:


> Here's what I learned today:
> 
> -Accuweather lies.
> -Snowplow guy is weird
> -Lwnmrw spent all day with some guy but I'm not sure who, must have missed that post.
> 
> All caught up.


Where have you been hiding?


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1757584 said:


> You just learned that about accu today?


:laughing:..................................no.

I was just laughing when it was brought up that accu backed off their warm up. kinda like they missed the long range "no snow" in January bit as well.

They have 52º on March 24th though.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1757596 said:


> :laughing:..................................no.
> 
> I was just laughing when it was brought up that accu backed off their warm up. kinda like they missed the long range "no snow" in January bit as well.
> 
> They have 52º on March 24th though.


More like may 24th at this rate


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Eating cold worms sucks. But the dirt was great


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1757594 said:


> Where have you been hiding?


I was out salting early and then went straight into day two of a battle with a paver. My hands were too greasy to run my phone. All cleaned up now and the wife let me in the house so I'm back.

Side note.... when salting a small parking lot off an alley this morning I was about to leave when the light caught something up about 6.5' . Turns out it was the main power to the building. Somehow it dropped about 8' lower than normal. My truck just cleared it by 6" or so. That would have been fun to rip that down at 6 a.m.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

SSS Inc.;1757602 said:


> I was out salting early and then went straight into day two of a battle with a paver. My hands were too greasy to run my phone. All cleaned up now and the wife let me in the house so I'm back.
> 
> Side note.... when salting a small parking lot off an alley this morning I was about to leave when the light caught something up about 6.5' . Turns out it was the main power to the building. Somehow it dropped about 8' lower than normal. My truck just cleared it by 6" or so. That would have been fun to rip that down at 6 a.m.


Holy sparks!


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1757602 said:


> I was out salting early and then went straight into day two of a battle with a paver. My hands were too greasy to run my phone. All cleaned up now and the wife let me in the house so I'm back.
> 
> Side note.... when salting a small parking lot off an alley this morning I was about to leave when the light caught something up about 6.5' . Turns out it was the main power to the building. Somehow it dropped about 8' lower than normal. My truck just cleared it by 6" or so. That would have been fun to rip that down at 6 a.m.


The paver would have been the least of your concerns.


----------



## qualitycut

I dont know of you guys seen that story on the news about the kids that got stranded out in Wyoming, went to school with them. They had a picture on face book this morning of the make shift camp and fire


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1757616 said:


> The paver would have been the least of your concerns.


Luckily I had a v-box and didn't have to raise the box other wise something would have broken. We have come close when paving.

Skeleton look terrifying!!!!


----------



## Green Grass

You should not be able to wear T-shirt at the winter Olympics.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1757622 said:


> Luckily I had a v-box and didn't have to raise the box other wise something would have broken. We have come close when paving.
> 
> Skeleton look terrifying!!!!


Terrifying is an understatement!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1757618 said:


> I dont know of you guys seen that story on the news about the kids that got stranded out in Wyoming, went to school with them. They had a picture on face book this morning of the make shift camp and fire


Was their last name Donner?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1757623 said:


> You should not be able to wear T-shirt at the winter Olympics.


It was something like 63º today.

Hamel don't watch, this ladies name is Nicotina. :laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1757618 said:


> I dont know of you guys seen that story on the news about the kids that got stranded out in Wyoming, went to school with them. They had a picture on face book this morning of the make shift camp and fire


They should have called. I would have picked them up. Only 3 minutes.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1757631 said:


> They should have called. I would have picked them up. Only 3 minutes.


The state not the city. Go to bed.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1757632 said:


> The state not the city. Go to bed.


I know....sheesh. We were just there this summer. I know exactly where they were.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1757641 said:


> I know....sheesh. We were just there this summer. I know exactly where they were.


Is there a bunch to do there in the summer?


----------



## Green Grass

Hamel you going to hutch on Saturday?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I would not be good in the skeleton.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1757642 said:


> Is there a bunch to do there in the summer?


We were in Yellowstone, Tetons, Jackson Hole. Nice place.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1757644 said:


> I would not be good in the skeleton.


I would die if I tried that.


----------



## SSS Inc.

This slope style skiing is nothing to sneeze at either. 

Thinking about making a skeleton track here at the house if we get some more snow.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1757652 said:


> This slope style skiing is nothing to sneeze at either.
> 
> Thinking about making a skeleton track here at the house if we get some more snow.


Start in the second flood bed room or on the roof!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1757654 said:


> Start in the second flood bed room or on the roof!


I thought about the garage roof in back, straight down the side of the house to the front, quick right turn, and if I can get the neighbors on board take it all the way to Minnehaha creek where there is a huge hill.

Maybe I'll start Tuesday.


----------



## Green Grass

I don't think his egg made it.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1757656 said:


> I thought about the garage in back, straight down the side of the house to the front, quick right turn, and if I can get the neighbors on board take it all the way to Minnehaha creek where there is a huge hill.
> 
> Maybe I'll start Tuesday.


Admission price?


----------



## SnowGuy73

10, clear, breezy. 

20:20


----------



## banonea

So what is the thought about the upcoming snow for sat through Monday. ..


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;1757678 said:


> So what is the thought about the upcoming snow for sat through Monday. ..


My thoughts..... This sucks!

But that's just me.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1757656 said:


> I thought about the garage in back, straight down the side of the house to the front, quick right turn, and if I can get the neighbors on board take it all the way to Minnehaha creek where there is a huge hill.
> 
> Maybe I'll start Tuesday.


Admission price?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1757659 said:


> Admission price?





Green Grass;1757681 said:


> Admission price?


Bring Beer, any kind.....I'm not a Beer snob. Just don't bring Banana Bread.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1757683 said:


> Bring Beer, any kind.....I'm not a Beer snob. Just don't bring Banana Bread.


I prefer cold mountains so that is what I bring. I sure hope cans are ok.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Just got an email from a large property company we work for in the summer. This is for sweeping and I found this line interesting.

"Just to give you the heads up, we have had to use sand on our lots this year due to the cold weather and the salt not penetrating the ice/snow. "


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1757684 said:


> I prefer cold mountains so that is what I bring. I sure hope cans are ok.


Cans are great, when I'm skating I usually throw them over to the neighbors yard. Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

My wife has been at Target for 2.5 hours. Should I be worried...........................................about my bank account.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1757685 said:


> Just got an email from a large property company we work for in the summer. This is for sweeping and I found this line interesting.
> 
> "Just to give you the heads up, we have had to use sand on our lots this year due to the cold weather and the salt not penetrating the ice/snow. "


Time to switch providers!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1757688 said:


> My wife has been at Target for 2.5 hours. Should I be worried...........................................about my bank account.


Yes, yes you should!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Skating is so emotional right now. 

"What a fight!"

You're either hurt or not. Lay there for 10 seconds then get up and do a triple axle?????


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1757691 said:


> Time to switch providers!


Normally these lots are clean and use 100% salt which is great for me. Sounds to me like somebody ran out of salt a long time ago.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1757688 said:


> My wife has been at Target for 2.5 hours. Should I be worried...........................................about my bank account.


Maybe she is getting hit on in her yoga pants.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1757678 said:


> So what is the thought about the upcoming snow for sat through Monday. ..


Saturday is not a worry. but what will the precip be we get Monday? will it be snow,sleet or rain? maybe all? or nothing. if its all or rain it will suck. maybe ill have to grab that sander from you. have to see


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1757696 said:


> Normally these lots are clean and use 100% salt which is great for me. Sounds to me like somebody ran out of salt a long time ago.


Snow would love to salt it for them.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1757699 said:


> Maybe she is getting hit on in her yoga pants.


No yoga pants, I don't think anyway. Target is like 5 minutes from my house. This is kind of strange.

Jason Brown looks like the kid on third rock from the sun.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1757701 said:


> Snow would love to salt it for them.


I was thinking sss.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1757695 said:


> Skating is so emotional right now.
> 
> "What a fight!"
> 
> You're either hurt or not. Lay there for 10 seconds then get up and do a triple axle?????


No more watching hockey for me, hockey players are puzzies! Figure skaters are much tougher!


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1757696 said:


> Normally these lots are clean and use 100% salt which is great for me. Sounds to me like somebody ran out of salt a long time ago.


whats weird is the city and county used to use sand with liquid ice melt in it. this year they are using more and more granular salt. saw 2 big loads go out today while sitting at panda express. thought it was highway trucks at first but they were city. I also saw that their storage area is plum full of salt and very little sand. not sure what the heck is up. but I bet theres some hording going on with the salt. just give it time and they will be unloading it when its 40 to clear the hard pack on the roads


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1757702 said:


> No yoga pants, I don't think anyway. Target is like 5 minutes from my house. This is kind of strange.
> 
> Jason Brown looks like the kid on third rock from the sun.


Should we start a search party? Or will you have a target semi delivering to the house?


----------



## qualitycut

The snow Saturday will be during the day, as of now .so timing wouldn't be horrible. If I didn't have shoveling anywhere I wouldnt mind plowing couple times a week


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1757703 said:


> I was thinking sss.


I figured that if he is not plowing it then it is out of his service area.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak says Monday will be a storm to watch.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1757706 said:


> whats weird is the city and county used to use sand with liquid ice melt in it. this year they are using more and more granular salt. saw 2 big loads go out today while sitting at panda express. thought it was highway trucks at first but they were city. I also saw that their storage area is plum full of salt and very little sand. not sure what the heck is up. but I bet theres some hording going on with the salt. just give it time and they will be unloading it when its 40 to clear the hard pack on the roads


 A lot of cities used to use sand I know mine did. I think maybe they don't want to deal with the clean up of it?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1757711 said:


> Novak says Monday will be a storm to watch.


Wonderful.


----------



## SnowGuy73

The only city that I know of that still uses sand is Chaska.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I plowed this landfill about 15 miles NW of Princeton today.

On the way across HWY 95, there was a state truck doing about 15 mph down 95, dropping salt only on the middle line.

It was like he was driving so slow as to not get any salt BUT on the line.

Wonder if there's been a memo out no extra salt usage.

There were 3 semis and about 14 cars behind him.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1757715 said:


> Wonderful.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1757717 said:


> I plowed this landfill about 15 miles NW of Princeton today.
> 
> On the way across HWY 95, there was a state truck doing about 15 mph down 95, dropping salt only on the middle line.
> 
> It was like he was driving so slow as to not get any salt BUT on the line.
> 
> Wonder if there's been a memo out no extra salt usage.
> 
> There were 3 semis and about 14 cars behind him.


Sounds about right.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1757718 said:


> My thoughts exactly.


I like 2-3" storms I don't need something to watch for.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1757711 said:


> Novak says Monday will be a storm to watch.


GFS has about .30-.35" of precip at 6 am directly on top of the cities.

At 20:1, it would be 6-7" of snow, again from midnight to 6 am.

At 10:1, it would be 3-3.5" of very heavy, wet snow from midnight to 6 am.

Either way, unless it gets to be about 35 from midnight to 6 am, it will be yet another substantial snowfall from midnight to 6 am on a Monday morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1757720 said:


> I like 2-3" storms I don't need something to watch for.


Dahl just said about the same, sun/Mon.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dropped the price of my skid $3,000. Guess I shouldn't have dropped so much. Email is blowing up.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hopefully it goes north of 94.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dahl says maybe an inch or two Saturday, only 30% chance Monday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

What's with all of the green rimmed goggles?

Everyone's goggles are trimmed in lime green?


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1757721 said:


> GFS has about .30-.35" of precip at 6 am directly on top of the cities.
> 
> At 20:1, it would be 6-7" of snow, again from midnight to 6 am.
> 
> At 10:1, it would be 3-3.5" of very heavy, wet snow from midnight to 6 am.
> 
> Either way, unless it gets to be about 35 from midnight to 6 am, it will be yet another substantial snowfall from midnight to 6 am on a Monday morning.


Of course it ends at 6am


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1757723 said:


> Dropped the price of my skid $3,000. Guess I shouldn't have dropped so much. Email is blowing up.


Better than no contacts


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1757722 said:


> Dahl just said about the same, sun/Mon.


What's the same? To watch for? If so that's how he always ends his forecast on the weather summary.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1757737 said:


> What's the same? To watch for? If so that's how he always ends his forecast on the weather summary.


Yes, he started with that tonight.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1757720 said:


> I like 2-3" storms I don't need something to watch for.


I'm with you here I can deal with that


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1757740 said:


> Yes, he started with that tonight.


I hate when they do that, I guess that's how they get people to freak out and keep checking back.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1757730 said:


> Of course it ends at 6am


those are the best. then the phone rings none stop as soon as the last flake falls wondering if we are out plowing and wondering why they are no done yet. on small snows under 4" I ask do you need to get out soon? they say yes I tell them to drive through you wont get stuck. everytime they argue that they will. I say well the roads are not plowed yet either. if you think you can get stuck in your drive you cant drive on the road either. I get these calls for 1" stuff too. had 2 the other day. now when we get heavier snows we have a top priority list that get charged a premium. so far this year we haven't had to do them yet.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1757745 said:


> I hate when they do that, I guess that's how they get people to freak out and keep checking back.


That's exactly it too.


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1757683 said:


> Bring Beer, any kind.....I'm not a Beer snob. Just don't bring Banana Bread.


Well if there is beer then I'm in too.



LwnmwrMan22;1757723 said:


> Dropped the price of my skid $3,000. Guess I shouldn't have dropped so much. Email is blowing up.


Raise the price again. haha



jimslawnsnow;1757746 said:


> those are the best. then the phone rings none stop as soon as the last flake falls wondering if we are out plowing and wondering why they are no done yet. on small snows under 4" I ask do you need to get out soon? they say yes I tell them to drive through you wont get stuck. everytime they argue that they will. I say well the roads are not plowed yet either. if you think you can get stuck in your drive you cant drive on the road either. I get these calls for 1" stuff too. had 2 the other day. now when we get heavier snows we have a top priority list that get charged a premium. so far this year we haven't had to do them yet.


Everyone assumes you're camped out around the corner waiting for the snow to stop so you can take care of their driveway


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1757746 said:


> those are the best. then the phone rings none stop as soon as the last flake falls wondering if we are out plowing and wondering why they are no done yet. on small snows under 4" I ask do you need to get out soon? they say yes I tell them to drive through you wont get stuck. everytime they argue that they will. I say well the roads are not plowed yet either. if you think you can get stuck in your drive you cant drive on the road either. I get these calls for 1" stuff too. had 2 the other day. now when we get heavier snows we have a top priority list that get charged a premium. so far this year we haven't had to do them yet.


I finally figured out this year why it seems like most really call, I called a couple of them out by using the can't get out but roads are not plowed. Well they don't like to pack it down.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1757751 said:


> I finally figured out this year why it seems like most really call, I called a couple of them out by using the can't get out but roads are not plowed. Well they don't like to pack it down.


Yeah people say "I don't want to drive on it"


----------



## skorum03

skorum03;1757756 said:


> Yeah people say "I don't want to drive on it"


Its like, screw you dude, I guess you aren't going anywhere then for the next 3 hours until I get there.


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1757756 said:


> Yeah people say "I don't want to drive on it"


People are morons!


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1757758 said:


> Its like, screw you dude, I guess you aren't going anywhere then for the next 3 hours until I get there.


Right on, right on!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1757751 said:


> I finally figured out this year why it seems like most really call, I called a couple of them out by using the can't get out but roads are not plowed. Well they don't like to pack it down.


I know that's another reason, but I almost get it all back up unless it was a big truck or something sat there a long time. what about when it snows under trigger? I know most of mine don't shovel it, they drive over it packing it down. that's when it becomes a mess not because the ran over the 2" you haven't plowed yet. but try to tell them that


----------



## SnowGuy73

8, clear, breezy. 

21:36


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;1757750 said:


> Well if there is beer then I'm in too.
> 
> Raise the price again. haha
> 
> Everyone assumes you're camped out around the corner waiting for the snow to stop so you can take care of their driveway


sounds like a plows commercial. yes I know I spelled it without the z. I don't want it to be deleted


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1757758 said:


> Its like, screw you dude, I guess you aren't going anywhere then for the next 3 hours until I get there.


3 hours???????


----------



## Green Grass

Think SSS found his wife yet??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ian had 3" over me. Everyone else has been farther south

He also said starting tomorrow night.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1757767 said:


> Ian had 3" over me. Everyone else has been farther south
> 
> He also said starting tomorrow night.


You can have it, ill take flurries!


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1757767 said:


> Ian had 3" over me. Everyone else has been farther south
> 
> He also said starting tomorrow night.


It is always higher over your place.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1757703 said:


> I was thinking sss.


We don't plow for them. About 110 large commercial buildings.



SnowGuy73;1757711 said:


> Novak says Monday will be a storm to watch.


SSS said that too............Yesterday. 



Green Grass;1757709 said:


> I figured that if he is not plowing it then it is out of his service area.


You are correct. Some is close but we only work for them in the summer.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1757766 said:


> Think SSS found his wife yet??


NO!!!! About 3 hours now. I'm starting to wonder if she got a 30% off at Kohls. Maybe I should be worried.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1757439 said:


> O damn, those things suck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


It was a little warm. Wind sucked.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1757775 said:


> NO!!!! About 3 hours now. I'm starting to wonder if she got a 30% off at Kohls. Maybe I should be worried.


Maybe call SR and ask for an advance sounds like it is going to be expensive!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1757767 said:


> Ian had 3" over me. Everyone else has been farther south
> 
> He also said starting tomorrow night.


You giving the snoway blade away free with the loader?


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1757775 said:


> NO!!!! About 3 hours now. I'm starting to wonder if she got a 30% off at Kohls. Maybe I should be worried.


Did she have kids with her? Maybe she stopped at the bar.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1757782 said:


> Maybe call SR and ask for an advance sounds like it is going to be expensive!


Not a bad idea, just got off the phone with him and should've asked. Maybe the tax refund came in the mail and she's cashing in. I wonder if she's getting me something for valentines day. That's not it. This would turn into one hell of a thread if she up a left me with three kids.

Americans SWEEP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1757775 said:


> NO!!!! About 3 hours now. I'm starting to wonder if she got a 30% off at Kohls. Maybe I should be worried.


Ha that's what happens here, target turns into kohls and then herbergers.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1757785 said:


> Did she have kids with her? Maybe she stopped at the bar.


No I have the kids. She's good for about one drink before she gets loopy. :laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1757785 said:


> Did she have kids with her? Maybe she stopped at the bar.


Did your wife ever come back the other day? Lol


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1757790 said:


> Not a bad idea, just got off the phone with him and should've asked. Maybe the tax refund came in the mail and she's cashing in. I wonder if she's getting me something for valentines day. That's not it. This would turn into one hell of a thread if she up a left me with three kids.
> 
> Americans SWEEP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You better call him back!


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1757793 said:


> Did your wife ever come back the other day? Lol


Yeah she wondered home


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1757796 said:


> Yeah she wondered home


Where was she? Maybe there is a secret place moms of three kids go to hide. (besides kohls)


----------



## SSS Inc.

Just got a text that she is finally checking out. From where I don't know. :crying::crying::crying:


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1757764 said:


> 3 hours???????


Generalizing. But some may take me that long to get there. If its under 6 inches I won't go open it up. I'll just get there within 10 hours of snow ending.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1757800 said:


> Where was she? Maybe there is a secret place moms of three kids go to hide. (besides kohls)


I didn't ask.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1757805 said:


> Just got a text that she is finally checking out. From where I don't know. :crying::crying::crying:


She tell you to make room for a semi? I bet the Bank account is empty after 3 hours. I can buy a truck in less then 3 hours.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1757573 said:


> Windy is an understatement out here.


Have you seen some of the drifts out in this county? Wow is all I can say.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1757810 said:


> She tell you to make room for a semi? I bet the Bank account is empty after 3 hours. I can buy a truck in less then 3 hours.


My last truck I was in and out in two hours. Still don't know where she was.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1757812 said:


> Have you seen some of the drifts out in this county? Wow is all I can say.


Yes even with the county going by.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1757813 said:


> My last truck I was in and out in two hours. Still don't know where she was.


You will when you have to go pick everything up with a dump.


----------



## banonea

I must be the only guy that never gets calls from my customers, unless they are saying thank you. I think I have talked to 2 all year. ....


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1757626 said:


> It was something like 63º today.
> 
> Hamel don't watch, this ladies name is Nicotina. :laughing:


Good thing I missed it.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1757643 said:


> Hamel you going to hutch on Saturday?


Foe what? I am in Hamel, no pun, the city of for level ones.


----------



## tacovic

banonea;1757817 said:


> I must be the only guy that never gets calls from my customers, unless they are saying thank you. I think I have talked to 2 all year. ....


Same here. My customers a low maintenance.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1757822 said:


> Foe what? I am in Hamel, no pun, the city of for level ones.


They are doing the wright county level 1 there in the burn tower deal they have there.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1757683 said:


> Bring Beer, any kind.....I'm not a Beer snob. Just don't bring Banana Bread.


Hey I make great banana bread. Thumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1757817 said:


> I must be the only guy that never gets calls from my customers, unless they are saying thank you. I think I have talked to 2 all year. ....


Its always the old retired ones that call, they never complain just ask when we will be there because they need to go to the store.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1757706 said:


> whats weird is the city and county used to use sand with liquid ice melt in it. this year they are using more and more granular salt. saw 2 big loads go out today while sitting at panda express. thought it was highway trucks at first but they were city. I also saw that their storage area is plum full of salt and very little sand. not sure what the heck is up. but I bet theres some hording going on with the salt. just give it time and they will be unloading it when its 40 to clear the hard pack on the roads


It has to do a lot with water run off, clean up and water shed districts.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1757807 said:


> I didn't ask.


Not at my house.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Some fun new quotes from Plowz on FB. Someone has a new truck. :waving:


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1757826 said:


> They are doing the wright county level 1 there in the burn tower deal they have there.


Hmm, must be stotts and Mike M. and mud turtle. I know most the guys are going Hamel.


----------



## qualitycut

Ch 4 says half inch Fri-sat and 1-3 Sunday Mon


----------



## CityGuy

Just ate a Jacks pepporoni. Man that was good.


----------



## CityGuy

Watching mega shreaders. These things are sweet.


----------



## banonea

Last night of taking the brother in law to work. .. As long as he passes his test tomorrow.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1757841 said:


> Watching mega shreaders. These things are sweet.


Good show, I seen each one like 4 times now. Don't think they have many episodes.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1757844 said:


> Good show, I seen each one like 4 times now. Don't think they have many episodes.


This is a new one to me. Have only seen a few though.


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;1757842 said:


> Last night of taking the brother in law to work. .. As long as he passes his test tomorrow.


For your sake I hope he does.


----------



## CityGuy

Hey SSS

This is for you.

http://www.buzzfeed.com/dorieanstevenson/what-kind-of-girl-scout-cookie-are-you


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea;1757817 said:


> I must be the only guy that never gets calls from my customers, unless they are saying thank you. I think I have talked to 2 all year. ....


Lucky!!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1757841 said:


> Watching mega shreaders. These things are sweet.


On the DVR as we speak


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1757836 said:


> Some fun new quotes from Plowz on FB. Someone has a new truck. :waving:


I know a couple of those guys.i think they are joking around.:laughing:


----------



## Camden

I want to rent one of those shredders for a day. Anyone know where I could get one? I figured if it costs $1k for the day I would be money ahead because I would need at least $5k in roll-offs to get rid of the crap I've got.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Anyone do roof raking? I'm going to do some for a customer tomorrow (reluctantly). He said to charge him "whatever the going rate is" and just get it done... What do you guys that do it charge?


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1757875 said:


> Anyone do roof raking? I'm going to do some for a customer tomorrow (reluctantly). He said to charge him "whatever the going rate is" and just get it done... What do you guys that do it charge?


Crap that reminds me I need to do part of my parents garage.... I donno, maybe 70 hr? I have no idea. Doing it from the ground


----------



## OC&D

OC&D;1757452 said:


> Yep. Looking back at my posts I've had at least 2 deleted in the past day or so.  One in particular was notable because I mentioned how I refuse to contribute to or look at any other thread on this site anymore specifically because of that crap.
> 
> Excellent work reinforcing my decision! Thumbs Up I imagine this post will get deleted as well.


^Awe, apparently this just didn't raise hairs like I figured it would.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1757875 said:


> Anyone do roof raking? I'm going to do some for a customer tomorrow (reluctantly). He said to charge him "whatever the going rate is" and just get it done... What do you guys that do it charge?


$75-150 a hour depending on if we can reach it all from the ground or not. A normal house in your area can be done all from the ground pretty easily. I have the avalanche roof rake works great for those houses.


----------



## SnowGuy73

2, clear, breezy. 

05:04


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS is trending down for me, I'm at 1-2".


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu has me at 0.3".


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS hourly puts me at 1.1".


----------



## SnowGuy73

Barlow says a 1/2-1" tomorrow for about 09:00-13:00


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1757828 said:


> Its always the old retired ones that call, they never complain just ask when we will be there because they need to go to the store.


Like they couldn't have gone the day before when it was nice and sunny? I snapped at one last year. The day before it was around 40 then we got a lot of that wet heavy snow the next day. Well I said I'll get it off the drive but you won't make it down the street. Sure enough she got stuck and to be towed to a street that was plowed.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Mikey on 4 shows about two hours later for the system and a coating to 3"..... Way to be specific mike!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1757912 said:


> NWS is trending down for me, I'm at 1-2".


I was at 2-4 but as of last night sometime 1-3 and still there. 100% now though. Teaser morning it was 70% then 90% and now 100%. It shows 40% for Monday and nothing Sunday night. This from NWS


----------



## SnowGuy73

Everyone's catch phase for Sunday/Monday right now is a few inches.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1757924 said:


> I was at 2-4 but as of last night sometime 1-3 and still there. 100% now though. Teaser morning it was 70% then 90% and now 100%. It shows 40% for Monday and nothing Sunday night. This from NWS


Both 4 and 5 showed heavier south so may be right.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1757923 said:


> Mikey on 4 shows about two hours later for the system and a coating to 3"..... Way to be specific mike!


The way these snows have been I didn't blame these guys anymore. Normally we get 4-8" or more at a time and they stay course but this year not so much


----------



## SnowGuy73

Marler was a couple hours later yet, 1, maybe 2". 

He says wintery mix for Sunday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1757929 said:


> The way these snows have been I didn't blame these guys anymore. Normally we get 4-8" or more at a time and they stay course but this year not so much


I will agree with you that these have been odd systems. But when a couple of plow guys on here and Dr Novak can nail it nearly everytime. There is no reason these guys can't be.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sven says 1/2-1". Future cast shows 0.9"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1757933 said:


> I will agree with you that these have been odd systems. But when a couple of plow guys on here and Dr Novak can nail it nearly everytime. There is no reason these guys can't be.


Us plow guys look at fairly specific areas, compared to the TV guys who are forecasting for 1/2 a state.

Plus you hear from the TV guys about every 4-6 hours, whereas some of us don't leave the computer for 4-6 hours when snow is coming.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Well I guess I'm out numbered here in expecting better.....


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1757939 said:


> Well I guess I'm out numbered here in expecting better.....


All I want is an actual weather forecast. So tired of hashtag this and daily planner bs.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1757943 said:


> All I want is an actual weather forecast. So tired of hashtag this and daily planner bs.


Agreed, we've discussed that before.

Like I said, I don't think they realize that there are people that actually depend on weather to work or not. Both summer and winter.

That, and hashtag boy is their chief meteorologist.... And he apparently can't, or doesn't care to read charts or the radar when he predicts 3.8" and we get .4"..... That was on snow o meter so it was for a specific area, that area being right over most of us on here....


----------



## CityGuy

God I hate comcast. No cable or internet service again this morning. WTH. I take a day off waiting for my carpet to arrive and I can't even watch TV. 

Oh and last time I checked I still live in america and we speak ENGLISH in this country. Get some represenatives that speak ENGLISH to help us.

Weather report. It's Freaking cold out.


----------



## CityGuy

TKLAWN;1757943 said:


> All I want is an actual weather forecast. So tired of hashtag this and daily planner bs.


All about the ratings.

What ever happened to just being accurate?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1757952 said:


> God I hate comcast. No cable or internet service again this morning. WTH. I take a day off waiting for my carpet to arrive and I can't even watch TV.
> 
> Oh and last time I checked I still live in america and we speak ENGLISH in this country. Get some represenatives that speak ENGLISH to help us.
> 
> Weather report. It's Freaking cold out.


Yup...... That's why I canceled my Comcast.

They keep calling trying to get me to sign back up. Last Saturday they called me 3 times, I told them if they had been this interested in having me as a customer when I was a customer I'd still be a customer.... They called on Monday, the last time they called, everyother word I was using was some type of profanity, the guy told me he didn't appreciate me speaking to him like that, I said you called me mother-***, he hung up!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1757948 said:


> Agreed, we've discussed that before.
> 
> Like I said, I don't think they realize that there are people that actually depend on weather to work or not. Both summer and winter.
> 
> That, and hashtag boy is their chief meteorologist.... And he apparently can't, or doesn't care to read charts or the radar when he predicts 3.8" and we get .4"..... That was on snow o meter so it was for a specific area, that area being right over most of us on here....


I would love to show him where yo put his hashtag and snow o meter. Just give me an accurate forecast. It's not that hard.

I think we need to start a petition to bring back Mike Fairborne to the number 4. He was always straight forward.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1757959 said:


> I would love to show him where yo put his hashtag and snow o meter. Just give me an accurate forecast. It's not that hard.
> 
> I think we need to start a petition to bring back Mike Fairborne to the number 4. He was always straight forward.


That's a name I haven't heard in a while.... Jesus!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1757958 said:


> Yup...... That's why I canceled my Comcast.
> 
> They keep calling trying to get me to sign back up. Last Saturday they called me 3 times, I told them if they had been this interested in having me as a customer when I was a customer I'd still be a customer.... They called on Monday, the last time they called, everyother word I was using was some type of profanity, the guy told me he didn't appreciate me speaking to him like that, I said you called me mother-***, he hung up!


After 3 calls to them to get an English speaking person this morning I told him that if it is not working by noon there stuff will be on the front porch and I am going back to Directv. That made them a little angry and I bet a tech will be at my door soon. Plus the tech lives just on the other side of town.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1757962 said:


> That's a name I haven't heard in a while.... Jesus!


Went to elementary school with his kids.

He is still around too. I know right where he lives in Plymouth.


----------



## CityGuy

I suppose I should run up to Menards and get what I need for my projects today.

No motivation today.


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;1757943 said:


> All I want is an actual weather forecast. So tired of hashtag this and daily planner bs.


Ratings.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1757964 said:


> After 3 calls to them to get an English speaking person this morning I told him that if it is not working by noon there stuff will be on the front porch and I am going back to Directv. That made them a little angry and I bet a tech will be at my door soon. Plus the tech lives just on the other side of town.


When you call pick the option to downgrade/cancel service. They are all English speaking, so you can at least understand them.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm planning on going with direct tv as well, just haven't called yet. 

It will be nice having satellite on the fish house too!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1757970 said:


> When you call pick the option to downgrade/cancel service. They are all English speaking, so you can at least understand them.


Will try that next time.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1757948 said:


> Agreed, we've discussed that before.
> 
> Like I said, I don't think they realize that there are people that actually depend on weather to work or not. Both summer and winter.
> 
> That, and hashtag boy is their chief meteorologist.... And he apparently can't, or doesn't care to read charts or the radar when he predicts 3.8" and we get .4"..... That was on snow o meter so it was for a specific area, that area being right over most of us on here....


Cracked me up the other night when he said around an inch, then showed the map and said 1-3 when it plain as day said 3.8...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1757973 said:


> Cracked me up the other night when he said around an inch, then showed the map and said 1-3 when it plain as day said 3.8...


Well what can a guy do but laugh......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1757972 said:


> Will try that next time.


I kept the internet, its like $14.00/month. Kind of need the WiFi being I have Sprint.... That is until may!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1757952 said:


> God I hate comcast. No cable or internet service again this morning. WTH. I take a day off waiting for my carpet to arrive and I can't even watch TV.
> 
> Oh and last time I checked I still live in america and we speak ENGLISH in this country. Get some represenatives that speak ENGLISH to help us.
> 
> Weather report. It's Freaking cold out.


DirecTV... works great here 

Not sure what 4g is like from the various carriers out there but you could use an air card direct to a modem... did that a few years back before I broke down and paid for comcast...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1757981 said:


> DirecTV... works great here
> 
> Not sure what 4g is like from the various carriers out there but you could use an air card direct to a modem... did that a few years back before I broke down and paid for comcast...


What are you paying for direct?


----------



## SnowGuy73

O, by the way......

2, clear, calm. 

07:12 

Before we get yelled at.....


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1757981 said:


> DirecTV... works great here
> 
> Not sure what 4g is like from the various carriers out there but you could use an air card direct to a modem... did that a few years back before I broke down and paid for comcast...


I think when my sprint is up in august I will get directv and bundle net on it. With verizon coverage out here I should be good. I need to keep cable for now until I off load sprint for the booster thing. Which by the way is not working this morning and I have 1 fing bar of service.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1757983 said:


> What are you paying for direct?


I had the middle package back in hamel and was 125 a month for 2 recivers.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1757989 said:


> I had the middle package back in hamel and was 125 a month for 2 recivers.


Damn, that's more then Comcast.....


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1757991 said:


> Damn, that's more then Comcast.....


Take a look at the packages as you may not want some of the channels I wanted. History 2, discovery health, and a few others. There basic is similar to comcast. Want to say 99 a month but not sure.


----------



## CityGuy

Wow maybe I shouldn't have had those chili cheese dogs last night. I may need to light a candle. 

Still cold here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1757994 said:


> Take a look at the packages as you may not want some of the channels I wanted. History 2, discovery health, and a few others. There basic is similar to comcast. Want to say 99 a month but not sure.


I had those channels, the middle one with Comcast with two hd receivers plus internet and o was at like $109, that was after tax and all the other fees on there.

But it was still too much for the lack of customer servi and lack of service period!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1757997 said:


> Wow maybe I shouldn't have had those chili cheese dogs last night. I may need to light a candle.
> 
> Still cold here.


I had tacos for lunch and a buffalo chicken sandwich for dinner... I'm waiting for my explosive gas alarm to go off!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1757998 said:


> I had those channels, the middle one with Comcast with two hd receivers plus internet and o was at like $109, that was after tax and all the other fees on there.
> 
> But it was still too much for the lack of customer servi and lack of service period!


Clock is ticking here and there stuff will be on the porch.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1758000 said:


> I had tacos for lunch and a buffalo chicken sandwich for dinner... I'm waiting for my explosive gas alarm to go off!


I might have to go out to the truck and get an air tank soon.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1758003 said:


> Clock is ticking here and there stuff will be on the porch.


Pictures will be requested! Haha.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1758004 said:


> I might have to go out to the truck and get an air tank soon.


My dog got into some fajita meat a couple years ago.... I was at the same point!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1758007 said:


> Pictures will be requested! Haha.


That wont be an issue.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1758010 said:


> That wont be an issue.


Haha. Nice!


----------



## SnowGuy73

1, clear, calm. 

07:40


----------



## CityGuy

They must be doing something. My cable is rebooting. Don't see them here so it must be something on there end. Now I have to wait 5 minutes for the things to reboot.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1758020 said:


> They must be doing something. My cable is rebooting. Don't see them here so it must be something on there end. Now I have to wait 5 minutes for the things to reboot.


When we had dish they has to reboot it from their end all the time. We now have direct TV. No issues.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1758021 said:


> When we had dish they has to reboot it from their end all the time. We now have direct TV. No issues.


I've heard dish network is a disaster.


----------



## CityGuy

Well at least I can listen to the news now. I'd watch but the pixeling will blind me.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1758023 said:


> I've heard dish network is a disaster.[/
> I know people have issue with it, I actually like it. No issues here. I had to get rid of DirectTv after they lied to me about pricing and had piss poor service.


----------



## banonea

Hamelfire;1757959 said:


> I would love to show him where yo put his hashtag and snow o meter. Just give me an accurate forecast. It's not that hard.
> 
> I think we need to start a petition to bring back Mike Fairborne to the number 4. He was always straight forward.


start watching kttc out of Rochester. Randy Brock is for the most part dead on....


----------



## djagusch

TKLAWN;1757943 said:


> All I want is an actual weather forecast. So tired of hashtag this and daily planner bs.


All I want is actual news (not feel good stories) and a weatherman that actual talks what's going to happen.

Lwnmwrman yes they have 2/3's of a state watching but if they took out the bs they talk about they could discuss the forcast in 3 to 4 areas to break up the 2/3 of the state and have the details right.

The news needs to get back to being the news.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1758028 said:


> SnowGuy73;1758023 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard dish network is a disaster.[/
> I know people have issue with it, I actually like it. No issues here. I had to get rid of DirectTv after they lied to me about pricing and had piss poor service.
> 
> 
> 
> Wel..... Now I don't know what to do!
Click to expand...


----------



## TKLAWN

By the way Snow Plow shovels are on sale.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Quotes are messed up again!


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1758039 said:


> By the way Snow Plow shovels are on sale.


End of the season sale, or........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Quotes are normal again.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Well, I'm off to fleet farm. 

1


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1758038 said:


> TKLAWN;1758028 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wel..... Now I don't know what to do!
> 
> 
> 
> The tv part of it was actually really good.
> Issue came up couple years ago when I wanted to upgrade to HD and they wanted to charge me for everything. Took me getting pissed at them and canceling it. They still send me stuff almost weekly to sign back up.
Click to expand...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1758023 said:


> I've heard dish network is a disaster.


We have had dish for close to 10 years. Never an issue except when it would pour outside, we would lose local channels.

Moved the dish to the house, rather than 100' away and never lose the signal now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1758032 said:


> All I want is actual news (not feel good stories) and a weatherman that actual talks what's going to happen.
> 
> Lwnmwrman yes they have 2/3's of a state watching but if they took out the bs they talk about they could discuss the forcast in 3 to 4 areas to break up the 2/3 of the state and have the details right.
> 
> The news needs to get back to being the news.


I agree, that's why you are better off to watch TV weather with the mute on.


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1757971 said:


> I'm planning on going with direct tv as well, just haven't called yet.
> 
> It will be nice having satellite on the fish house too!


I'm loving Directv so far. We signed up at Costco. We got a $200 gift card and our bill is like $85/month for 4 tvs.


----------



## djagusch

TKLAWN;1758039 said:


> By the way Snow Plow shovels are on sale.


Where? At Aces's?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

djagusch;1758067 said:


> Where? At Aces's?


Might be through thier web site because most hardware stores are indepently owned and have different sales at different times. That reminds me I need another 36


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1757952 said:


> God I hate comcast. No cable or internet service again this morning. WTH. I take a day off waiting for my carpet to arrive and I can't even watch TV.
> 
> Oh and last time I checked I still live in america and we speak ENGLISH in this country. Get some represenatives that speak ENGLISH to help us.
> 
> Weather report. It's Fing cold out.


Boy I called DirecTV the other day and I got a very nice lady out of the south that spoke great English it was rough.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1758064 said:


> I'm loving Directv so far. We signed up at Costco. We got a $200 gift card and our bill is like $85/month for 4 tvs.


Yup. They've been at sams club too with a similar offer.


----------



## deicepro

I'm only paying $55 a month for direct tv, middle package, 1 tv, got a $100 Menard card when I signed up...


----------



## mnlefty

We had dish network for nearly 10 years and I loved it. Loved their receivers for dvr, two tuner system, and you could run an antenna through it and have over the air locals on your guide that worked when rain knocked out the satellite. Switched to directv for new subscriber rates when we just couldn't get dish to give us the deals anymore. Its been fine but we'll switch back to dish when our 2 years are up in August. Still have comcast internet and can always get the bill down with them but I hate their tv/receivers/dvr. Tried it twice in the last few years and always cancelled within a few days and stayed with dish.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1757964 said:


> After 3 calls to them to get an English speaking person this morning I told him that if it is not working by noon there stuff will be on the front porch and I am going back to Directv. That made them a little angry and I bet a tech will be at my door soon. Plus the tech lives just on the other side of town.


Haha the lady I spoke to when I signed up could barely speak English, my name still isn't right on my bill


----------



## Green Grass

deicepro;1758082 said:


> I'm only paying $55 a month for direct tv, middle package, 1 tv, got a $100 Menard card when I signed up...


I pay $100 but I have 3 receivers two are DVR. I have the second from the top package NFL Sunday ticket and HBO.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Anyone see Novak's prediction?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Wcco just said maybe an inch....


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1758097 said:


> Anyone see Novak's prediction?


2-4 for Saturday I saw.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1758100 said:


> 2-4 for Saturday I saw.


Yup.............


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1758103 said:


> Yup.............


That doesn't bother me it's Sunday night that concerns me


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1758105 said:


> That doesn't bother me it's Sunday night that concerns me


They both bother/concern me!


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## deicepro

Green Grass;1758094 said:


> I pay $100 but I have 3 receivers two are DVR. I have the second from the top package NFL Sunday ticket and HBO.


I'm paying just enough for it to work...


----------



## Green Grass

deicepro;1758117 said:


> I'm paying just enough for it to work...


In the summer I drop it down to the basic package.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

I pay $125 for 6 boxes (Direct TV). 3 Hd and 3 regular no premiums movie package. No dvr. Wow, had them for 10 years...that's $15,000 on the boob tube. Guess I'm the boob! Or maybe that's how I got boobs


----------



## Green Grass

MNPLOWCO;1758130 said:


> I pay $125 for 6 boxes (Direct TV). 3 Hd and 3 regular no premiums movie package. No dvr. Wow, had them for 10 years...that's $15,000 on the boob tube. Guess I'm the boob! Or maybe that's how I got boobs


You have the boob channels!!


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Question...I've been breaking Home Depot shovels for the last 15 years. Where on the west side of
Metro (Minnetonka/ Wayzata) can I get the snow plow brand shovels?


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Green Grass;1758137 said:


> You have the boob channels!!


Wife has that covered. No need for the "naughty channel"..oh yeah, 
weather, weather, weather, snow, and stuff. Ahhh, back on track.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1758105 said:


> That doesn't bother me it's Sunday night that concerns me


Right now I think Novak's maps looks right. Still waiting for a last. minute shift though. 

Sunday night looks like a whole lotta heavy fun. Nam really shot up the moisture on the new run..


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1757983 said:


> What are you paying for direct?


I think I have a more basic package with that genie dvr plus 3 receivers... about 100 a month


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1758141 said:


> Right now I think Novak's maps looks right. Still waiting for a last. minute shift though.
> 
> Sunday night looks like a whole lotta heavy fun. Nam really shot up the moisture on the new run..


NAM is almost at .5" of moisture??? 

Even at 10:1, that's up to 5" of wet CRAP! Between midnight and 6 am.


----------



## Green Grass

MNPLOWCO;1758139 said:


> Question...I've been breaking Home Depot shovels for the last 15 years. Where on the west side of
> Metro (Minnetonka/ Wayzata) can I get the snow plow brand shovels?


Any Ace hardware. Maple plain farm supply.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1758146 said:


> NAM is almost at .5" of moisture???
> 
> Even at 10:1, that's up to 5" of wet CRAP! Between midnight and 6 am.


I just clicked on some stuff for the first time today and saw a red line shooting straight up. Didn't think much of it until I realized they were measuring in tenths not hundredths like most of the year so far. Imagine 30:1.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1758153 said:


> I just clicked on some stuff for the first time today and saw a red line shooting straight up. Didn't think much of it until I realized they were measuring in tenths not hundredths like most of the year so far. Imagine 30:1.


At 30:1 it might take us all as long as it takes lanmwr on a normal run.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1758153 said:


> I just clicked on some stuff for the first time today and saw a red line shooting straight up. Didn't think much of it until I realized they were measuring in tenths not hundredths like most of the year so far. Imagine 30:1.


I haven't been checking either.

Had to get up at 5 this morning to plow out a dock area that had drifted in, came back home and went back to bed.

Kinda just waking up now.

Saw your post about the NAM shooting up so I figured I'd check the model.

I know yesterday the GFS was almost at .4" of moisture, both are directly over the cities.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1758153 said:


> I just clicked on some stuff for the first time today and saw a red line shooting straight up. Didn't think much of it until I realized they were measuring in tenths not hundredths like most of the year so far. Imagine 30:1.


 I don't wanna imagine it!


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Green Grass;1758150 said:


> Any Ace hardware. Maple plain farm supply.


Cool, thanks. I'll check Ace on 7 and 101 First.


----------



## Greenery

MNPLOWCO;1758130 said:


> I pay $125 for 6 boxes (Direct TV). 3 Hd and 3 regular no premiums movie package. No dvr. Wow, had them for 10 years...that's $15,000 on the boob tube. Guess I'm the boob! Or maybe that's how I got boobs


Haha too funny.

Your posts usually give me a good chuckle.

Thanks for partaking.


----------



## OC&D

So for the heck of it I was playing around with street view on the Google maps. They happened to drive by last spring the same morning I was having my porch foundation sandblasted and I was standing outside chatting with one of the guys. What's even more odd, is that when I go down the street one more click, it's a much older shot, before my house was re-sided.


----------



## SnowGuy73

MNPLOWCO;1758139 said:


> Question...I've been breaking Home Depot shovels for the last 15 years. Where on the west side of
> Metro (Minnetonka/ Wayzata) can I get the snow plow brand shovels?


Ace off lyndale in Bloomington has a huge selection.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1758031 said:


> start watching kttc out of Rochester. Randy Brock is for the most part dead on....


I wish. We don't get that one up here.

I think that's the guy mom talks about seeing at the gym. Says he is a really nice guy.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Yeah, the got me on Google earth walking to my mail box a few years back. From Satellite....creepy


----------



## CityGuy

TKLAWN;1758050 said:


> SnowGuy73;1758038 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The tv part of it was actually really good.
> Issue came up couple years ago when I wanted to upgrade to HD and they wanted to charge me for everything. Took me getting pissed at them and canceling it. They still send me stuff almost weekly to sign back up.
> 
> 
> 
> Same here. Come back to us. Here is a better price then you had. Etc....
Click to expand...


----------



## Greenery

Just a heads up to those that are plugging in their trucks for long periods of time. Make sure and use a properly rated circuit AND extension cord.

My neighbors work truck just burnt down earlier this week. While I'm not a fire inspector, all signs are pointing to the block heater starting the fire.

His boss was just leaving the shop when he noticed an orange glow as he was pulling out. Luckily he turned around and saw the flames as I't could have started the structure on fire. It sounds like he jumped in a skid and drug it away from the building. It also sounds like the truck is a total loss.

Maybe one of you fire guys responded. It is right on 55 I'm guessing it is a Loretto address maybe Hamel.

Personally I just plug in for a couple hours before starting..


----------



## OC&D

MNPLOWCO;1758139 said:


> Question...I've been breaking Home Depot shovels for the last 15 years. Where on the west side of
> Metro (Minnetonka/ Wayzata) can I get the snow plow brand shovels?


I like the 30" I bought. For me, it's not the shovel to use for deeper snow. It doesn't really scoop at all, so IMO it's not the only shovel to have in the truck. If you come across a drifted sidewalk or something you might get a little frustrated trying to dig it out with the Snowplow.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1758077 said:


> Boy I called DirecTV the other day and I got a very nice lady out of the south that spoke great English it was rough.


When I use to call them it was always in english and always was taken care of.


----------



## OC&D

Greenery;1758169 said:


> Just a heads up to those that are plugging in their trucks for long periods of time. Make sure and use a properly rated circuit AND extension cord.
> 
> My neighbors work truck just burnt down earlier this week. While I'm not a fire inspector, all signs are pointing to the block heater starting the fire.
> 
> His boss was just leaving the shop when he noticed an orange glow as he was pulling out. Luckily he turned around and saw the flames as I't could have started the structure on fire. It sounds like he jumped in a skid and drug it away from the building. It also sounds like the truck is a total loss.
> 
> Maybe one of you fire guys responded. It is right on 55 I'm guessing it is a Loretto address maybe Hamel.
> 
> Personally I just plug in for a couple hours before starting..


 Not cool.

Ever since I ditched the diesel, I haven't bothered plugging my truck in at all. Even on the brutally cold days my remote start still works and it fires right up. Thumbs Up


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;1758155 said:


> At 30:1 it might take us all as long as it takes lanmwr on a normal run.


Please kill me!


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Thanks all for the shovel info!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1758168 said:


> TKLAWN;1758050 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same here. Come back to us. Here is a better price then you had. Etc....
> 
> 
> 
> So you cancelled?
Click to expand...


----------



## Greenery

OC&D;1758170 said:


> I like the 30" I bought. For me, it's not the shovel to use for deeper snow. It doesn't really scoop at all, so IMO it's not the only shovel to have in the truck. If you come across a drifted sidewalk or something you might get a little frustrated trying to dig it out with the Snowplow.


Yup, you can scoop and lift while using the snowbank to help. Anything deeper or wet I use some orange ones that Ace sells their kind of a hybrid between a pusher and scoop.

They wear out fast but they are only $20 bucks or so.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1758141 said:


> Right now I think Novak's maps looks right. Still waiting for a last. minute shift though.
> 
> Sunday night looks like a whole lotta heavy fun. Nam really shot up the moisture on the new run..


OT and Holiday pay look in store for me. May as well work on this holiday too. Work every other one this winter may as well go for all of them.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1758164 said:


> Ace off lyndale in Bloomington has a huge selection.


My buddy's three stores has hundreds as well including the scoop model. I told home about you guys buying all these shovels and he said he would do a volume discount for those that buy several at once. Not sure what that would be or what people would want but let me know your needs in the fall or whatever and what would get you guys to drive to south mpls.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1758153 said:


> I just clicked on some stuff for the first time today and saw a red line shooting straight up. Didn't think much of it until I realized they were measuring in tenths not hundredths like most of the year so far. Imagine 30:1.


Ok I am too lazy to do the math or just uneducated whats that come out to?


----------



## Ranger620

Any of you guys ever have to put your customer as additionally insured?? It's becoming more popular mostly with larger companies. I have one customer we plow several locations for where we have to do this. Just got an e-mail from there ins. company on a slip and fall. You wouldn't believe what they are trying to pull.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1758179 said:


> OT and Holiday pay look in store for me. May as well work on this holiday too. Work every other one this winter may as well go for all of them.


Lucky you!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1758179 said:


> OT and Holiday pay look in store for me. May as well work on this holiday too. Work every other one this winter may as well go for all of them.


That's what the rest of us have to do and we don't get holiday pay. Its just another day on my calendar.


----------



## Greenery

Ranger620;1758183 said:


> Any of you guys ever have to put your customer as additionally insured?? It's becoming more popular mostly with larger companies. I have one customer we plow several locations for where we have to do this. Just got an e-mail from there ins. company on a slip and fall. You would believe what they are trying to pull.


Only once, and they were an insurance agent. It was a residential to boot.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1758182 said:


> Ok I am too lazy to do the math or just uneducated whats that come out to?


A lot of heavy snow.......


----------



## CityGuy

Greenery;1758169 said:


> Just a heads up to those that are plugging in their trucks for long periods of time. Make sure and use a properly rated circuit AND extension cord.
> 
> My neighbors work truck just burnt down earlier this week. While I'm not a fire inspector, all signs are pointing to the block heater starting the fire.
> 
> His boss was just leaving the shop when he noticed an orange glow as he was pulling out. Luckily he turned around and saw the flames as I't could have started the structure on fire. It sounds like he jumped in a skid and drug it away from the building. It also sounds like the truck is a total loss.
> 
> Maybe one of you fire guys responded. It is right on 55 I'm guessing it is a Loretto address maybe Hamel.
> 
> Personally I just plug in for a couple hours before starting..


55 and what?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1758186 said:


> Only once, and they were an insurance agent. It was a residential to boot.


Yes, its pretty common especially with municipalities.


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1758183 said:


> Any of you guys ever have to put your customer as additionally insured?? It's becoming more popular mostly with larger companies. I have one customer we plow several locations for where we have to do this. Just got an e-mail from there ins. company on a slip and fall. You wouldn't believe what they are trying to pull.


I have a customer who is a lawyer. I paid him to write my contract legal part so it specifically states I am not responsible for slip and fall claims.


----------



## Greenery

Hamelfire;1758188 said:


> 55 and what?


Directly west of the motel that's been for sale.Right on 55


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1758184 said:


> Lucky you!!!


I was hoping to sit back and relax. Maybe move my crap to the new family room so that I can start tearing the carpet and linolium out and lay sub floor and then get going on my hardwood floors.


----------



## Green Grass

Greenery;1758193 said:


> Directly west of the motel that's been for sale.Right on 55


North Metro landscape?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1758195 said:


> I was hoping to sit back and relax. Maybe move my crap to the new family room so that I can start tearing the carpet and linolium out and lay sub floor and then get going on my hardwood floors.


I was hoping to sit back and empty a case or two of Coors.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1758199 said:


> I was hoping to sit back and empty a case or two of Coors.


I have two cases that need to get empty.


----------



## CityGuy

Greenery;1758193 said:


> Directly west of the motel that's been for sale.Right on 55


East or west of willow? Thats the cut off/


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1758200 said:


> I have two cases that need to get empty.


Bring them over. I can take care of that for you.


----------



## Green Grass

Canada and Austria hockey on USA channel.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1758197 said:


> North Metro landscape?


I think he is thinking Lingen Motel, Just past polaris building


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;1758192 said:


> I have a customer who is a lawyer. I paid him to write my contract legal part so it specifically states I am not responsible for slip and fall claims.


Mine are written well. This particular customer had me take that part out. Its becoming more and more common. I did leave in salting is to promote safety but does not insure it.


----------



## Greenery

Hamelfire;1758205 said:


> I think he is thinking Lingen Motel, Just past polaris building


Yeah, North metro. My neighbor has worked for him for 20+ years.


----------



## CityGuy

Greenery;1758208 said:


> Yeah, North metro.


Thats maple crest not north metro. Then it would be a hamel call/


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1758200 said:


> I have two cases that need to get empty.


So do I, I bought them on Tuesday..... Don't want them to spoil!


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1758197 said:


> North Metro landscape?


They owed me about a grand a few years back, the file bankruptcy and have a new name but similar.


----------



## Greenery

Hamelfire;1758211 said:


> Thats maple crest not north metro. Then it would be a hamel call/


Maple crest is a little further east. You can probably see them from their shop.


----------



## Green Grass

Greenery;1758208 said:


> Yeah, North metro. My neighbor has worked for him for 20+ years.


Who is your buddy?? I had a buddy that ran his maintenance side before he went belly up.


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1758213 said:


> They owed me about a grand a few years back, the file bankruptcy and have a new name but similar.


Yup sounds about right.


----------



## Greenery

Green Grass;1758216 said:


> Who is your buddy?? I had a buddy that ran his maintenance side before he went belly up.


Will

I'm guessing Tom is your buddy


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1758213 said:


> They owed me about a grand a few years back, the file bankruptcy and have a new name but similar.


Kevin is a very shifty guy. Had a buddy high up there. Did some work for him and he kept pushing payment back and my buddy dropped a skid trailer off for me to hold on to before he left. Magical I got paid right away.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1758212 said:


> So do I, I bought them on Tuesday..... Don't want them to spoil!


They have to be getting close already.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

.5" of moisture at 30:1 is 15" of snow.

Now 30:1 is pretty light snow, but 15" nonetheless.

The 5" of 10:1 is the snow that crunches, packs solid when you back drag and doesn't stack up too high without a bucket or blower.


----------



## Green Grass

Greenery;1758220 said:


> Will
> 
> I'm guessing Tom is your buddy


Ryan is mine


----------



## CityGuy

Greenery;1758215 said:


> Maple crest is a little further east. You can probably see them from their shop.


Then it must be a LFD call. I don't recall seeing them down there the other day when I drove thru.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamel it would be north side of 55 block east of Willow. I think there used to be a construction company in there till last year.


----------



## Greenery

Green Grass;1758224 said:


> Ryan is mine


Some of the stuff I hear from him is pretty bad regarding how the company is run. Hes been trying to get on with a different company but no one will pay what he's getting there.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1758222 said:
 

> They have to be getting close already.


Beer normally doesn't last that long around my house.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Barlow still saying an inch or so metro, 3" for Jim.


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1758225 said:


> Then it must be a LFD call. I don't recall seeing them down there the other day when I drove thru.


Ohh I know where they are. They are in the old M and P building. That would be a Hamel Call.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light snow for Sunday/Monday.....


----------



## Green Grass

Greenery;1758228 said:


> Some of the stuff I hear from him is pretty bad regarding how the company is run. Somehow Kevin seems to be able to land some larger jobs to keep things going though.


My buddy left when money was tight and they where barley making it and Kevin went and bought all new cat skids when they had really nice paid for Bob cat skids.


----------



## Greenery

Green Grass;1758234 said:


> My buddy left when money was tight and they where barley making it and Kevin went and bought all new cat skids when they had really nice paid for Bob cat skids.


Yup I heard all about that. Bankruptcy shortly after that ..

Then he bought much of it back at auction from what I was told.

My buddy who is still there is a really nice guy. Very knowledgeable in hardscapes. I wish he could find a solid company to work for..


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1758224 said:


> Ryan is mine


That was who I got the work from in the beginning I believe.


----------



## Green Grass

Greenery;1758239 said:


> Yup I heard all about that. Bankruptcy shortly after that ..
> 
> Then he bought much of it back at auction from what I was told.
> 
> My buddy who is still there is a really nice guy. Very knowledgeable in hardscapes. I wish he could find a solid company to work for..


Yeah he went to his own auction and was trying to buy everything I went to it. It was pathetic.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1758242 said:


> That was who I got the work from in the beginning I believe.


Could be...


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1758233 said:


> Light snow for Sunday/Monday.....


Accu has 3"-6" for me Sunday night


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1758245 said:


> Accu has 3"-6" for me Sunday night


Do they show a time frame.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1758244 said:


> Could be...


He was a really nice guy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1758243 said:


> Yeah he went to his own auction and was trying to buy everything I went to it. It was pathetic.


I've seen that more than once...


----------



## Greenery

Just to be fair, it sounds like he also has been left hanging with winter sub work not being paid (thousands) by some other larger metro company's.. one of which is directly on the sw corner of 55 and 494.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1758245 said:


> Accu has 3"-6" for me Sunday night


I'm at 2-4" still.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1758249 said:


> He was a really nice guy.


He is. . . . . . . .. .


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1758248 said:


> Do they show a time frame.


NWS hourly showed 18:00 Sunday to 18:00 Monday when I looked this morning.


----------



## Green Grass

Greenery;1758252 said:


> Just to be fair, it sounds like he also has been left hanging with winter sub work not being paid (thousands) by some other larger metro company's.. one of which is directly on the sw corner of 55 and 494.


 That cutting place. I have heard that from a few people.


----------



## CityGuy

Greenery;1758252 said:


> Just to be fair, it sounds like he also has been left hanging with winter sub work not being paid (thousands) by some other larger metro company's.. one of which is directly on the sw corner of 55 and 494.


Cutting ****


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1758256 said:


> NWS hourly showed 18:00 Sunday to 18:00 Monday when I looked this morning.


That is quit the time spand.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1758259 said:


> That is quit the time spand.


6 pm Sunday to 6 am Monday is what the nam and gfs shows. Not sure about other models until I get home.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1758263 said:


> 6 pm Sunday to 6 am Monday is what the nam and gfs shows. Not sure about other models until I get home.


When is the semi dropping off after the wife's Target run.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1758259 said:


> That is quit the time spand.


That's what they showed..


----------



## Greenery

Green Grass;1758264 said:


> When is the semi dropping off after the wife's Target run.


If it doesn't all fit in the house I can store some of it here for you. I can pm you the address and a list of stuff needed.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1758267 said:


> That's what they showed..


I think it added up to like 2.9" or something..


----------



## Greenery

SnowGuy73;1758270 said:


> I think it added up to like 2.9" or something..


 Its nice to see you posting more again. I dont ever need to look at a weather app or the tv weather.

Are you going for the big 10,000 before the bend of the season?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1758270 said:


> I think it added up to like 2.9" or something..


That's not so bad.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1758248 said:


> Do they show a time frame.


I don't see one yet


----------



## CityGuy

Now I am worried. Yuhos just said an inch for the metro tomorrow and did not make it seem like a big deal for sunday night. When they down play storms I start to worry.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1758273 said:


> Its nice to see you posting more again. I dont ever need to look at a weather app or the tv weather.
> 
> Are you going for the big 10,000 before the bend of the season?


Like I said the other day, there is snow to talk about again, but I don't get too excited over the post count. Just wasting time.


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;1758277 said:


> I don't see one yet


After seeing your pic the other day. I realized we have the exact same slizzy. Its my first brand new sled. Snochecked at that. I busted ads last summer to be able to have it paid for when I picked it up.

Did you do anything to yours?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1758275 said:


> That's not so bad.


That's the most I'd want, especially if its that concrete snow!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1758279 said:


> Like I said the other day, there is snow to talk about again, but I don't get too excited over the post count. Just wasting time.


Well if you need something to waste time on come on over. I have a list a mile long to take care of.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1758278 said:


> Now I am worried. Yuhos just said an inch for the metro tomorrow and did not make it seem like a big deal for sunday night. When they down play storms I start to worry.


Welcome to my world of thinking!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1758282 said:


> Well if you need something to waste time on come on over. I have a list a mile long to take care of.


You should've said something yesterday, I would have... Today its too late as I have to pick up my little guy at 15:00 today. By the time I got there today we would only have time for a beer or three and then I'd have to go!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1758280 said:


> After seeing your pic the other day. I realized we have the exact same slizzy. Its my first brand new sled. Snochecked at that. I busted ads last summer to be able to have it paid for when I picked it up.
> 
> Did you do anything to yours?


Haven't done anything to it yet except rack up the miles. Yours is a 2014 assault snow check too?


----------



## qualitycut

Reeses peanut butter cup lava cake at chili's, best thing ever


----------



## Ranger620

So this slip and fall deal I got e-mailed about. I called the guy back. They plan on going after me for it. they want me to turn it in. When I questioned the date of loss it was on a day of no snow. closest day was 3 days prior. When I questioned where it happened he kept saying at this location I said but where. Finally I get it out of him it happened inside the store. Man the balls of some people. I told him in a professional manner to get bent and this conversation is over. Why on earth would any plow guy be responsible for some thing that happens on the inside of a store. We'll see what happens. Turned it into the ins company as an incident but told them to not file a claim with out my knowledge.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1758285 said:


> You should've said something yesterday, I would have... Today its too late as I have to pick up my little guy at 15:00 today. By the time I got there today we would only have time for a beer or three and then I'd have to go!


Well it was worth a shot.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1758290 said:


> Well it was worth a shot.


An A for your effort!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1758285 said:


> You should've said something yesterday, I would have... Today its too late as I have to pick up my little guy at 15:00 today. By the time I got there today we would only have time for a beer or three and then I'd have to go!


We could have planned this better my two cases your two cases and watching Hamel work.


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;1758286 said:


> Haven't done anything to it yet except rack up the miles. Yours is a 2014 assault snow check too?


Yup identical to yours.

I had them put gripper skis on it when at the dealer. Even trade they kept the pro steers . 2" track of course.

I also cut off the running boards with zero miles on it. (Nerve wracking) I put B&M boards on it.

I may be a bit older than you but can still hang with most riders. Prefer getting offtrail is why I went with the Assault.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1758295 said:


> We could have planned this better my two cases your two cases and watching Hamel work.


Now your talking!!


----------



## banonea

I don't understand why it takes women all day to clean a house. Just cleaned my house and doing laundry and I spent less than 2 hours.........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Mikey on 4 says 1-2" metro.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1758296 said:


> Yup identical to yours.
> 
> I had them put gripper skis on it when at the dealer. Even trade they kept the pro steers . 2" track of course.
> 
> I also cut off the running boards with zero miles on it. (Nerve wracking) I put B&M boards on it.
> 
> I may be a bit older than you but can still hang with most riders. Prefer getting offtrail is why I went with the Assault.


I thought about doing the skis but I had beat the dealer up to much already. Mine has the 2" track as well. Awesome sled went for a ride yesterday in Hanover all powder untouched all year. That was fun!

Pretty sure my back shocks are messed up from day one. The sled drops half way down on it's own


----------



## banonea

Just noticed that I am getting close to 1000 post. ...


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1758306 said:


> I don't understand why it takes women all day to clean a house. Just cleaned my house and doing laundry and I spent less than 2 hours.........


Your in practice then. Come on up. Mine needs it and I am slowly getting to it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1758288 said:


> So this slip and fall deal I got e-mailed about. I called the guy back. They plan on going after me for it. they want me to turn it in. When I questioned the date of loss it was on a day of no snow. closest day was 3 days prior. When I questioned where it happened he kept saying at this location I said but where. Finally I get it out of him it happened inside the store. Man the balls of some people. I told him in a professional manner to get bent and this conversation is over. Why on earth would any plow guy be responsible for some thing that happens on the inside of a store. We'll see what happens. Turned it into the ins company as an incident but told them to not file a claim with out my knowledge.


I've had 3 slip and falls. None of them claimed on me.

One, about 10 years ago, my insurance company fought for me and won, vs. property's insurance.

I had daily weather reports printed off, same thing, no snow for 3 days.

I had phone records of when they called for salting vs when the fall occured. They had called 5 minutes before.

The property said I had driven through the property earlier in the morning, yet didn't know what color my trucks were. They said red, I had white trucks.

Tell the guy to suck the big one and move on.


----------



## banonea

Can v Auto hockey live on USA network. ..


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1758311 said:


> I've had 3 slip and falls. None of them claimed on me.
> 
> One, about 10 years ago, my insurance company fought for me and won, vs. property's insurance.
> 
> I had daily weather reports printed off, same thing, no snow for 3 days.
> 
> I had phone records of when they called for salting vs when the fall occured. They had called 5 minutes before.
> 
> The property said I had driven through the property earlier in the morning, yet didn't know what color my trucks were. They said red, I had white trucks.
> 
> Tell the guy to suck the big one and move on.


Purty much what I did but with the additionally insured its a little harder. I had one last year try the same thing. I took over a property on the 13th of dec. Slip and fall was on the 6th. Ins guy said well you plow it now so its your responsibility. Really?? I would hate to see how many guys fold on tactics like this. Especially new guys or young coming into this field. What a way to put a guy under quick.


----------



## deicepro

banonea;1758306 said:


> I don't understand why it takes women all day to clean a house. Just cleaned my house and doing laundry and I spent less than 2 hours.........


You didn't do a good enough job then....

That's what my wife says...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1758306 said:


> I don't understand why it takes women all day to clean a house. Just cleaned my house and doing laundry and I spent less than 2 hours.........


It doesn't. They just say that so you feel bad for them


----------



## jimslawnsnow

What's a 2008 f250 gasser with a western MVP plow and 125k miles worth. Cloth seats not all the fancy gadgets but not stripped either


----------



## qualitycut

deicepro;1758316 said:


> You didn't do a good enough job then....
> 
> That's what my wife says...


That's the key to success, then I don't get asked to clean


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1758320 said:


> what's a 2008 f250 gasser with a western mvp plow and 125k miles worth. Cloth seats not all the fancy gadgets but not stripped either


$9,000

snow ensues across the area on saturday morning as the surface low
tracks from the dakotas across southern minnesota. Amounts still
looks to be consistent with a typical alberta clipper...with
widespread 0.5 to 2.5 inch totals expected across the forecast
area...with southern mn seeing the amounts on the higher end of
that range possibly inching above the 3 inch mark. as dendritic
layer moisture is lost toward the end of the event


----------



## Greenery

Ranger - pretty sure that was you with the dinged up wing on your Blizzard right?

And you brought it out too waverly?

I got a chuckle the other week when i was out there and the guy was warning me about greasing the wing pins.

Im pretty sure hes using you as an example of why you need to grease them pins.


----------



## Ranger620

jimslawnsnow;1758320 said:


> What's a 2008 f250 gasser with a western MVP plow and 125k miles worth. Cloth seats not all the fancy gadgets but not stripped either


I was gonna say $8000- $10,000


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1758320 said:


> What's a 2008 f250 gasser with a western MVP plow and 125k miles worth. Cloth seats not all the fancy gadgets but not stripped either


10 maybe don't know much about the truck,

Edit but what k have seen people asking for trucks its probably at 12-15


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1758322 said:


> $9,000


I would think well north of that.

While i havent done a ton of research. I was helping a buddis look for a truck in the 10g range.

Lets just say we would be on our way right now.


----------



## deicepro

qualitycut;1758321 said:


> That's the key to success, then I don't get asked to clean


Exactly. ..


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1758329 said:


> I would think well north of that.


Agreed but is it a crew cab, 5.4 v10 could be worth 14-15 or more depending on a lot of things


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1758329 said:


> I would think well north of that.


My bad. I read it as 2003. Had to put my glasses on.

I bought '01 Dodges with 115k for $5,000, that's why I had $9,000.

But yeah, the '08 would be much closer to $16k.

If you can get it for $9k....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1758327 said:


> 10 maybe don't know much about the truck,
> 
> Edit but what k have seen people asking for trucks its probably at 12-15


They have 19995 or something like that. Just thought maybe on could unload my 6.0. I like my truck just not that f ing engine. What else would you need to know about. They had 22k on it. I thought it was about high. Hell 20 more and o can get a good 1ton dump


----------



## Ranger620

Greenery;1758324 said:


> Ranger - pretty sure that was you with the dinged up wing on your Blizzard right?
> 
> And you brought it out too waverly?
> 
> I got a chuckle the other week when i was out there and the guy was warning me about greasing the wing pins.
> 
> Im pretty sure hes using you as an example of why you need to grease them pins.


That was me. The guy got me fixed up but was a little on the weird side. Told me I abused the plow cause there was snow in where the cylinder is for the wings. Not sure how to keep it out of there. That being said Don't no I would go back there. He was a little rude. I warned him before I brought it out there it was his decision. I did call lauren at stonebrooke. I asked about greasing the pins he said there was no need. The guy in waverly put new pins in and didn't grease them nor did he put antiseize on them. So pot kettle black I would say.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1758335 said:


> They have 19995 or something like that. Just thought maybe on could unload my 6.0. I like my truck just not that f ing engine.


Is there a link? What kind of gasser and what size cab? It could be worth close to that hard to say without knowing anything but year and mileage


----------



## Greenery

Ranger620;1758339 said:


> That was me. The guy got me fixed up but was a little on the weird side. Told me I abused the plow cause there was snow in where the cylinder is for the wings. Not sure how to keep it out of there. That being said Don't no I would go back there. He was a little rude. I warned him before I brought it out there it was his decision. I did call lauren at stonebrooke. I asked about greasing the pins he said there was no need. The guy in waverly put new pins in and didn't grease them nor did he put antiseize on them. So pot kettle black I would say.


Yeah its kind of a greasy place especially when comparing to Stonebrook.
He had the parts i needed so thats where i went.

I was able to pull my top two pins but both bottom ones are frozen in there.


----------



## Ranger620

Greenery;1758342 said:


> Yeah its kind of a greasy place especially when comparing to Stonebrook.
> He had the parts i needed so thats where i went.
> 
> I was able to pull my top two pins but both bottom ones are frozen in there.


Stonebrooke didnt have the wing. My bottom pin came out easy. Top pin he heated up to the point the pin was even red. thought they were going to melt to a liquid it was that red. I guess don't get me wrong If I had to go back for parts I would but would rather go to stonebrooke. When he started in about the abuse I almost left but I bit my tounge some thing I rarely do.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1758340 said:


> Is there a link? What kind of gasser and what size cab? It could be worth close to that hard to say without knowing anything but year and mileage


What ever was in them then. It is extended cab. Not the 4 door. Its in Albert Lea. I can see if my phone will post pics


----------



## Green Grass

Greenery;1758324 said:


> Ranger - pretty sure that was you with the dinged up wing on your Blizzard right?
> 
> And you brought it out too waverly?
> 
> I got a chuckle the other week when i was out there and the guy was warning me about greasing the wing pins.
> 
> Im pretty sure hes using you as an example of why you need to grease them pins.


Where on earth did you bring it out here?


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;1758346 said:


> Where on earth did you bring it out here?


Pauls auto works in dassel. He is a blizzard dealer and services them


----------



## andersman02

jimslawnsnow;1758320 said:


> What's a 2008 f250 gasser with a western MVP plow and 125k miles worth. Cloth seats not all the fancy gadgets but not stripped either


Wow i was thinking the same thing only 85k miles


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1758347 said:


> Pauls auto works in dassel. He is a blizzard dealer and services them


yes I have seen his place on 12


----------



## Greenery

Green Grass;1758346 said:


> Where on earth did you bring it out here?


Isnt it in waverly. Idk somewhere way out on 12.

Edit yup Dassel three or four towns west of you.


----------



## Ranger620

Greenery;1758350 said:


> Isnt it in waverly. Idk somewhere way out on 12.


Dassel. Almost dindt get the ebling thru the door. Chipolte here I come


----------



## jimslawnsnow




----------



## jimslawnsnow




----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1758353 said:


>


Is it a v10? Should say under the 350 badge


----------



## qualitycut

If its a 5.4 Idk but those v10s are good motors. Its at a dealer so on sure you could get them to take 1500 off they probably marked it up 4k


----------



## jimslawnsnow




----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1758356 said:


> Is it a v10? Should say under the 350 badge


Just says xlt under the 250


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1758358 said:


>


Get them to throw in a extended warranty.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1758360 said:


> Get them to throw in a extended warranty.


Was talking to the sales guy and he just walked away. Then passed me and asked if in wanted hot chocolate. I thinks its because I wanted to trade my 6.0


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1758360 said:


> Get them to throw in a extended warranty.


Who throws in a free extended warranty?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

On craigslist there are new chevys for 30 k with plows. Well almost new


----------



## banonea

You might want to check out Rochester Ford. That is ware I got my '11 f350 $36,500.00 out the door 14,000 on it. Might be worth the trip. Also check out Zumbrota Ford. They are ware I got my extended warranty. They got some great prices. Not sure if they got anything with plows or not.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1758362 said:


> Who throws in a free extended warranty?


If you fight hard enough, they will.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Its a 5.4 triton efi


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1758370 said:


> Its a 5.4 triton efi


Not sure what others experience is with the 5.4 but I have had to and nothing but electrical issue and vacuum issues with both of them. When they worked right, nothing would stop them, but a PITA to figure out and expensive to fix.....IMO


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1758233 said:


> Light snow for Sunday/Monday.....


According to????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1758362 said:


> Who throws in a free extended warranty?


Titan did on the skid you want to buy from me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1758375 said:


> According to????


Barlow.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1758379 said:


> Barlow.....


Hmmmm..... He didn't look at the NAM......


----------



## andersman02

Being bored, I just put a craigslist add in for snow plow. Hopefully my description scared off any cheap skates


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1758376 said:


> Titan did on the skid you want to buy from me.


It probably wasn't "free". I have just never heard of a car dealership doing it on a truck, maybe a 30 day 1k


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1758385 said:


> Hmmmm..... He didn't look at the NAM......


Exactly what I was talking about this morning!....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu has me up to 3-6" for Sunday Monday.


----------



## Ranger620

banonea;1758373 said:


> Not sure what others experience is with the 5.4 but I have had to and nothing but electrical issue and vacuum issues with both of them. When they worked right, nothing would stop them, but a PITA to figure out and expensive to fix.....IMO


I've got one. Push/pull anything to 30 mph like nothing. After that its under powered in my opinion. V-10 is the way to go unless your not towing anything. My 5.4 blew the motor at 41xxx miles and turn signal switch went out those are the only 2 problems Ive had. One minor one major


----------



## SnowGuy73

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/wan/4306654352.html

What a clown!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1758392 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/wan/4306654352.html
> 
> What a clown!


I'm trying to fill in some spots down there, didn't you see my name in there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1758387 said:


> It probably wasn't "free". I have just never heard of a car dealership doing it on a truck, maybe a 30 day 1k


Obviously they are never free, they are built into the pricing somehow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1758394 said:


> I'm trying to fill in some spots down there, didn't you see my name in there.


I was going to ask who on here it was....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have had accu telling me 3-6" since Wednesday for Sunday.


----------



## Ranger620

SnowGuy73;1758392 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/wan/4306654352.html
> 
> What a clown!


Somebody send him a plowz app. He'll think he's hit the mother load of money


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1758400 said:


> I have had accu telling me 3-6" since Wednesday for Sunday.


Mine been at 2-4" that whole time.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ranger620;1758401 said:


> Somebody send him a plowz app. He'll think he's hit the mother load of money


I should sub him out to do mine.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1758392 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/wan/4306654352.html
> 
> What a clown!


do you think I can get him to come do my house for $15?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1758404 said:


> do you think I can get him to come do my house for $15?


Because of the distance you'd be $20


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1758405 said:


> Because of the distance you'd be $20


How come the phone number on the add matches yours??


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS hourly is up to 1.7" for me for tomorrow, was 1.3" around noon.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1758407 said:


> How come the phone number on the add matches yours??


Umm.....

Umm..................

Umm...................................


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1758408 said:


> NWS hourly is up to 1.7" for me for tomorrow, was 1.3" around noon.


give it time it will change again.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1758408 said:


> NWS hourly is up to 1.7" for me for tomorrow, was 1.3" around noon.


Also has it starting around 06:00 now, was 09:00


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1758411 said:


> give it time it will change again.


I don't doubt that!


----------



## SnowGuy73

3.1" for Sunday, still showing 18:00-18:00 Monday.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Anyone have a 07 Chevy vortec? Looking at one with 65000 miles. Extended cab for 21000


----------



## SnowGuy73

I love watching skiers fall down!

Haha!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1758415 said:


> 3.1" for Sunday, still showing 18:00-18:00 Monday.


just wait it will change.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1758419 said:


> just wait it will change.


I don't doubt that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1758417 said:


> Anyone have a 07 Chevy vortec? Looking at one with 65000 miles. Extended cab for 21000


I have exactly what you're looking for there but regular cab, just turned 60k.


----------



## qualitycut

That was a first I did a one time plow fir someone on 1-31 then he called February and had me put him on my list I got a check today for one extra plow I thought. Well I guess I forgot to bill him for the one. I emailed him and told him he sent to much and he told me I forgot to bill for one. There are still honest people out there


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Ranger620;1758288 said:


> So this slip and fall deal I got e-mailed about. I called the guy back. They plan on going after me for it. they want me to turn it in. When I questioned the date of loss it was on a day of no snow. closest day was 3 days prior. When I questioned where it happened he kept saying at this location I said but where. Finally I get it out of him it happened inside the store. Man the balls of some people. I told him in a professional manner to get bent and this conversation is over. Why on earth would any plow guy be responsible for some thing that happens on the inside of a store. We'll see what happens. Turned it into the ins company as an incident but told them to not file a claim with out my knowledge.


This happened to me about 5 years ago. $75,000.00 for a busted hip slip and fall on Ice on the walk. Temp was warm overnight and the ice on the roof melted and then refroze in the morning. I got dragged through a deposition with them trying to say that it was my fault. I told them politely, "no". It had not snowed that day. Then they tried to accuse me of not taking care of the walks. I said "no". It had not snowed that day. Then they started grilling me about the gutters on the building and when they were install and if they were installed and who maintained them. I said "I have no idea". That is not my building and I am not in "charge of them". We used to do some of the maintenance around the building at the time and they were trying to get different things pinned on me. I sent my explanation to the court (Judge) and showed up the following month at court. The complainants attorney wanted to put me on the stand. The Judge said that he read my explanation and that it stated that the records provided by the defendant (me) shows that " According to NWS and other reputable weather agency that it did not snow that day…nor did it snow for 6 days before the incident or a week after. So why is this defendant in my court room?" The attorney said "because he was in charge of the plowing and walks. "Yes" said the Judge…"but why is he here…do you not have a copy of these documents?". The attorney says "yes we have a copy, but he was in charge of the parking lot and walks." Then the Judge almost stands up and loudly yells " You have this documentation and I WANT TO KNOW WHY HE IS HERE????!!!!!"
Attorney says " well, we thought…" The Judge cuts him off. "No you did not think" "and the defendant may go" and Mr. " Attorney"….I want to see you up at this bench NOW".

I won


----------



## Green Grass

MNPLOWCO;1758428 said:


> This happened to me about 5 years ago. $75,000.00 for a busted hip slip and fall on Ice on the walk. Temp was warm overnight and the ice on the roof melted and then refroze in the morning. I got dragged through a deposition with them trying to say that it was my fault. I told them politely, "no". It had not snowed that day. Then they tried to accuse me of not taking care of the walks. I said "no". It had not snowed that day. Then they started grilling me about the gutters on the building and when they were install and if they were installed and who maintained them. I said "I have no idea". That is not my building and I am not in "charge of them". We used to do some of the maintenance around the building at the time and they were trying to get different things pinned on me. I sent my explanation to the court (Judge) and showed up the following month at court. The complainants attorney wanted to put me on the stand. The Judge said that he read my explanation and that it stated that the records provided by the defendant (me) shows that " According to NWS and other reputable weather agency that it did not snow that day…nor did it snow for 6 days before the incident or a week after. So why is this defendant in my court room?" The attorney said "because he was in charge of the plowing and walks. "Yes" said the Judge…"but why is he here…do you not have a copy of these documents?". The attorney says "yes we have a copy, but he was in charge of the parking lot and walks." Then the Judge almost stands up and loudly yells " You have this documentation and I WANT TO KNOW WHY HE IS HERE????!!!!!"
> Attorney says " well, we thought…" The Judge cuts him off. "No you did not think" "and the defendant may go" and Mr. " Attorney"….I want to see you up at this bench NOW".
> 
> I won


yeah never piss a judge off :realmad:


----------



## SnowGuy73

MNPLOWCO;1758428 said:


> This happened to me about 5 years ago. $75,000.00 for a busted hip slip and fall on Ice on the walk. Temp was warm overnight and the ice on the roof melted and then refroze in the morning. I got dragged through a deposition with them trying to say that it was my fault. I told them politely, "no". It had not snowed that day. Then they tried to accuse me of not taking care of the walks. I said "no". It had not snowed that day. Then they started grilling me about the gutters on the building and when they were install and if they were installed and who maintained them. I said "I have no idea". That is not my building and I am not in "charge of them". We used to do some of the maintenance around the building at the time and they were trying to get different things pinned on me. I sent my explanation to the court (Judge) and showed up the following month at court. The complainants attorney wanted to put me on the stand. The Judge said that he read my explanation and that it stated that the records provided by the defendant (me) shows that " According to NWS and other reputable weather agency that it did not snow that day…nor did it snow for 6 days before the incident or a week after. So why is this defendant in my court room?" The attorney said "because he was in charge of the plowing and walks. "Yes" said the Judge…"but why is he here…do you not have a copy of these documents?". The attorney says "yes we have a copy, but he was in charge of the parking lot and walks." Then the Judge almost stands up and loudly yells " You have this documentation and I WANT TO KNOW WHY HE IS HERE????!!!!!"
> Attorney says " well, we thought…" The Judge cuts him off. "No you did not think" "and the defendant may go" and Mr. " Attorney"….I want to see you up at this bench NOW".
> 
> I won


Too bad you weren't counter-suing.


----------



## Greenery

Anyone use an all aluminum enclosed for summer work?

How is it holding up?

Any reccomendations?

I want to get rid of the steel framed one so i can use the same trailer both summer and winter without the corrosion issues.


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1758436 said:


> Anyone use an all aluminum enclosed for summer work?
> 
> How is it holding up?
> 
> Any reccomendations?
> 
> I want to get rid of the steel framed one so i can use the same trailer both summer and winter without the corrosion issues.


What do you have now? I'm looking for a lawn trailer


----------



## banonea

Greenery;1758436 said:


> Anyone use an all aluminum enclosed for summer work?
> I
> How is it holding up?
> 
> Any reccomendations?
> 
> I want to get rid of the steel framed one so i can use the same trailer both summer and winter without the corrosion issues.


I have used a enclosed for lawn care since the start. I like it because I can secure all my equipment when done. Whatever size you THINK you need, add 50% to it. I will be using a 20' thus year.


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1758438 said:


> What do you have now? I'm looking for a lawn trailer


7x16' Wells cargo


----------



## Greenery

banonea;1758440 said:


> I have used a enclosed for lawn care since the start. I like it because I can secure all my equipment when done. Whatever size you THINK you need, add 50% to it. I will be using a 20' thus year.


I agree, my current one is an enclosed. I just am checking out some of the aluminum framed ones.

16' works well for me. It holds two machines and some other odds and ends fine.

I will go slightly larger 18-20 plus v on the new one but thats just for winter use. It will be a little overkill for my summertime use.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1758436 said:


> Anyone use an all aluminum enclosed for summer work?
> 
> How is it holding up?
> 
> Any reccomendations?
> 
> I want to get rid of the steel framed one so i can use the same trailer both summer and winter without the corrosion issues.


Featherlite.


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1758441 said:


> 7x16' Wells cargo


If your selling it let me know.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1758436 said:


> Anyone use an all aluminum enclosed for summer work?
> 
> How is it holding up?
> 
> Any reccomendations?
> 
> I want to get rid of the steel framed one so i can use the same trailer both summer and winter without the corrosion issues.


in 30 minutes you'll have your report.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1758422 said:


> I have exactly what you're looking for there but regular cab, just turned 60k.


Good? Bad?


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1758445 said:


> If your selling it let me know.


I havent listed it anywhere but yeah i do plan on selling it.

I do actually need to figure somthing out fairly quick as i sold my snowmobile trailer the other day and dont want to use this one in the salt.

I did put all 4 new brake assemblies on it last summer. Well 3 so far the fourth is sittin on a shelf until it warms up.
It has been used as a lawn trailer for 5 years or so. So it isnt in perfect condition, some dings and dents here and their.
the other downfall is the 6' interior height. I will go with a 6'6" interior height on the next one. Im completely used to it at 5'11" but if your taller ya might hit your head.

Not much of a sales pitch but i like to let someone know my likes and dislikes about somthing im selling.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1758450 said:


> Good? Bad?


Its a great truck, a real work horse!

I have the lt2 package, 6.0l... Love it!


----------



## lazyike

Do you guys know if US Salt is out of stock?


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1758451 said:


> I havent listed it anywhere but yeah i do plan on selling it.
> 
> I do actually need to figure somthing out fairly quick as i sold my snowmobile trailer the other day and dont want to use this one in the salt.
> 
> It has been used as a lawn trailer for 5 years or so. So it isnt in perfect condition, some dings and dents here and their.
> the other downfall is the 6' interior height. I will go with a 6'6" interior height on the next one.
> 
> Not much of a sales pitch but i like to let someone know my likes and dislikes about somthing im selling.


Pm a price and a pic if you want.


----------



## SnowGuy73

lazyike;1758453 said:


> Do you guys know if US Salt is out of stock?


Call them 9528908448.

They close in about 28 minutes.


----------



## lazyike

SnowGuy73;1758456 said:


> Call them 9528908448.
> 
> They close in about 28 minutes.


Thanks for the number!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

lazyike;1758458 said:


> Thanks for the number!!!


You got it!


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1758455 said:


> Pm a price and a pic if you want.


Ill get some pics in the a.m. I will also see if i can find some.comparables to price it. I will come up with a respectable price.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1758452 said:


> Its a great truck, a real work horse!
> 
> I have the lt2 package, 6.0l... Love it!


Thanks. What's the lt2 package? This one had cloth and not real fancy. Had dual climate control and factory brake control and the most damn comfortable seats I sat in a long time


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1758464 said:


> Ill get some pics in the a.m. I will also see if i can find some.comparables to price it. I will come up with a respectable price.


Sounds good I need to do something before spring


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1758465 said:


> Thanks. What's the lt2 package? This one had cloth and not real fancy. Had dual climate control and factory brake control and the most damn comfortable seats I sat in a long time


Lt2 is pretty much everything but leather and a sunroof.... I hate leather! Sounds like that might be the lt1 package, I love the seats too. My 2007 has better seats than my 2013


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1758223 said:


> .5" of moisture at 30:1 is 15" of snow.
> 
> Now 30:1 is pretty light snow, but 15" nonetheless.
> 
> The 5" of 10:1 is the snow that crunches, packs solid when you back drag and doesn't stack up too high without a bucket or blower.


I think I'll take the polar vortex back in exchange for a southern storm track...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;1758228 said:


> Some of the stuff I hear from him is pretty bad regarding how the company is run. Hes been trying to get on with a different company but no one will pay what he's getting there.


How much is he looking for???


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1758472 said:


> I think I'll take the polar vortex back in exchange for a southern storm track...


Hey at least it brings warm air behind it


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;1758252 said:


> Just to be fair, it sounds like he also has been left hanging with winter sub work not being paid (thousands) by some other larger metro company's.. one of which is directly on the sw corner of 55 and 494.


Thats lame... I hate people that dont pay on the terms of a contract...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1758288 said:


> So this slip and fall deal I got e-mailed about. I called the guy back. They plan on going after me for it. they want me to turn it in. When I questioned the date of loss it was on a day of no snow. closest day was 3 days prior. When I questioned where it happened he kept saying at this location I said but where. Finally I get it out of him it happened inside the store. Man the balls of some people. I told him in a professional manner to get bent and this conversation is over. Why on earth would any plow guy be responsible for some thing that happens on the inside of a store. We'll see what happens. Turned it into the ins company as an incident but told them to not file a claim with out my knowledge.


Wow... ridiculous...


----------



## Greenery

cbservicesllc;1758473 said:


> How much is he looking for???


I dont know the exact number but alot. He is fully licensed to drive any combinations. 20+years experience. Excellent work ethic, Probably outworks me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

My little pickle on channel 11s weather channel showed 3.2" for Sunday and Monday.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Holy crazy pants Russian Curlers!!ussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflag


----------



## SSS Inc.

Greenery;1758479 said:


> I dont know the exact number but alot. He is fully licensed to drive any combinations. 20+years experience. Excellent work ethic, Probably outworks me.


Maybe he'd like to be a Blacktopper.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1758335 said:


> They have 19995 or something like that. Just thought maybe on could unload my 6.0. I like my truck just not that f ing engine. What else would you need to know about. They had 22k on it. I thought it was about high. Hell 20 more and o can get a good 1ton dump


Seems a little steep... I'd try to knock it down a peg or three... even 08 lariat diesels are only going for 25k or so


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1758479 said:


> I dont know the exact number but alot. He is fully licensed to drive any combinations. 20+years experience. Excellent work ethic, Probably outworks me.


Probably about 50k a year.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1758481 said:


> My little pickle on channel 11s weather channel showed 3.2" for Sunday and Monday.


My bad..... 11 is saying 3.7" total, from both this weekend's systems.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1758486 said:


> Holy crazy pants Russian Curlers!!ussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflag


Recored?? Only channel with olympics is repeat of can/aus hockey


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1758491 said:


> Recored?? Only channel with olympics is repeat of can/aus hockey


Cnbc men's curling, rus vs us


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1758493 said:


> Cnbc men's curling, rus vs us


Found it. Thanks


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Aluminum trailer report.....

I have a 2003 Featherlite 24' with a 4' V so 28' from tip of nose to back door.

I haul 2 ZTR's, 2 Grandstands, (2) 30" push mowers and the accompanying trimmers, blowers, etc.

When we are mowing the Sr. High, we move 3 ZTRs and a Grandstand, 1 30" push mower with the trailer.

It has had 10 years of use.

Nothing wrong other than the dings and dents of everyday use.

It gets pulled between 20-25k miles per year, so we are pushing 200k on the trailer.

We mow 7 days per week and it's the main mowing trailer.

Replace brakes every other year, same with tires.

I paid $10k for it in 2003. Now the same trailer runs about $16k.

Aluminum trailers have skyrocketed!


----------



## Greenery

SSS Inc.;1758486 said:


> Holy crazy pants Russian Curlers!!ussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflag


Haha yeah i saw a news story on all the crazy clothes being worn. Some pretty funny stuff.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1758497 said:


> Aluminum trailer report.....
> 
> I have a 2003 Featherlite 24' with a 4' V so 28' from tip of nose to back door.
> 
> I haul 2 ZTR's, 2 Grandstands, (2) 30" push mowers and the accompanying trimmers, blowers, etc.
> 
> When we are mowing the Sr. High, we move 3 ZTRs and a Grandstand, 1 30" push mower with the trailer.
> 
> It has had 10 years of use.
> 
> Nothing wrong other than the dings and dents of everyday use.
> 
> It gets pulled between 20-25k miles per year, so we are pushing 200k on the trailer.
> 
> We mow 7 days per week and it's the main mowing trailer.
> 
> Replace brakes every other year, same with tires.
> 
> I paid $10k for it in 2003. Now the same trailer runs about $16k.
> 
> Aluminum trailers have skyrocketed!


See, like I said.... Featherlite!


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1758497 said:


> Aluminum trailer report.....
> 
> I have a 2003 Featherlite 24' with a 4' V so 28' from tip of nose to back door.
> 
> I haul 2 ZTR's, 2 Grandstands, (2) 30" push mowers and the accompanying trimmers, blowers, etc.
> 
> When we are mowing the Sr. High, we move 3 ZTRs and a Grandstand, 1 30" push mower with the trailer.
> 
> It has had 10 years of use.
> 
> Nothing wrong other than the dings and dents of everyday use.
> 
> It gets pulled between 20-25k miles per year, so we are pushing 200k on the trailer.
> 
> We mow 7 days per week and it's the main mowing trailer.
> 
> Replace brakes every other year, same with tires.
> 
> I paid $10k for it in 2003. Now the same trailer runs about $16k.
> 
> Aluminum trailers have skyrocketed!


Thanks for the report.

So no problems with the ramp hinge area. Welds or frame cracks?

They are spendy, the size im looking at is in the 6-10 range.
new and used.


----------



## Greenery

SnowGuy73;1758500 said:


> See, like I said.... Featherlite!


Yes, they make pretty much exactly what im looking for. The used one i found is also a decent price.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;1758479 said:


> I dont know the exact number but alot. He is fully licensed to drive any combinations. 20+years experience. Excellent work ethic, Probably outworks me.


I'm in desperate need of an experienced landscape guy... PM me if you get any info on what he's looking for...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yuhas says 1-2" tomorrow, snow mixed with freezing rain.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1758522 said:


> Yuhas says 1-2" tomorrow, snow mixed with freezing rain.


Yea and no totals Sun-Mon just light snow freeze drizzle


----------



## SnowGuy73

He has snow everyday in his 7 day.... Says Wednesday needs to be watched as a big system will impact the Midwest. Talked about Sunday like just a few snow showers.... Here we go again!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1758524 said:


> Yea and no totals Sun-Mon just light snow freeze drizzle


Made it sound like no big deal...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1758506 said:


> I'm in desperate need of an experienced landscape guy... PM me if you get any info on what he's looking for...


You should put an ad on Craigslist!!!

Haha.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1758525 said:


> He has snow everyday in his 7 day.... Says Wednesday needs to be watched as a big system will impact the Midwest. Talked about Sunday like just a few snow showers.... Here we go again!


Sounds like Dahl talking about Sunday


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1758502 said:


> Thanks for the report.
> 
> So no problems with the ramp hinge area. Welds or frame cracks?
> 
> They are spendy, the size im looking at is in the 6-10 range.
> new and used.


The hinge area I've had to reinforce.

My trailer is quite long, and a couple of the driveway / parking lot approaches we have are quite steep to where we drag coming out of the parking lot.

Over the years, it has wore down and cracked. Nothing major, just drill some holes, run some flat metal and bolt back together.

About 8" on the passenger side, from the edge inward.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1758506 said:


> I'm in desperate need of an experienced landscape guy... PM me if you get any info on what he's looking for...


I can get you the number to a guy if you're in need of drama as well????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My skid ad now....

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/for/4295498530.html


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1758532 said:


> My skid ad now....
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/for/4295498530.html


Surprised you don't have more pics up. Your quiet the photographer usually


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1758535 said:


> Surprised you don't have more pics up. Your quiet the photographer usually


how does he have no snow


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1758532 said:


> My skid ad now....
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/for/4295498530.html


You need more pictures, and ones that are current.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I don't know where these people are getting snow showers for Sunday into Monday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1758535 said:


> Surprised you don't have more pics up. Your quiet the photographer usually


I guess you beat me to it!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1758541 said:


> I don't know where these people are getting snow showers for Sunday into Monday.


Depending what model they are looking at?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

2 shovelers have already bailed. One other shoveler wanted to know when they would be going so he knew how much time he can spend with a new girl he's seeing.

2 drivers are out of town, a fill in driver is moving this weekend.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1758541 said:


> I don't know where these people are getting snow showers for Sunday into Monday.


I don't either, but I'm hoping they are right.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1758543 said:


> I guess you beat me to it!


I will skip they add of there isn't pics inside or others, that's just me though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1758540 said:


> You need more pictures, and ones that are current.


Good enough. I can't sell it before Sunday night / Monday.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1758546 said:


> I don't either, but I'm hoping they are right.


Would that be 4.7 at 10to 1


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

GFS says same thing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1758550 said:


> Would that be 4.7 at 10to 1


Yes.........


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1758551 said:


> GFS says same thing.


That's a little less and more east, have they been right all year even 2 days out?


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1758545 said:


> 2 shovelers have already bailed. One other shoveler wanted to know when they would be going so he knew how much time he can spend with a new girl he's seeing.
> 
> 2 drivers are out of town, a fill in driver is moving this weekend.


I no your schools are closed but if you run into a bind I may be able to help. I should have a full crew this week end which I really don't need unless its a bad timing event.


----------



## qualitycut

Its still sounds like and early morning ending if it happens


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1758547 said:


> I will skip they add of there isn't pics inside or others, that's just me though.


Me too, and if the pictures are older. I figure its either pictures from when they brought it home or its been for sale for a while.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1758548 said:


> Good enough. I can't sell it before Sunday night / Monday.


Well on that case you may as well wait until the end of the season...


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1758550 said:


> Would that be 4.7 at 10to 1


Your guess is as good as mine!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1758557 said:


> Its still sounds like and early morning ending if it happens


Right. Most midnight to 6 am.


----------



## qualitycut

Hottie said an inch sun Mon


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1758559 said:


> Well on that case you may as well wait until the end of the season...


I don't NEED to sell it, I just don't NEED it for the direction of my business.


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;1758506 said:


> I'm in desperate need of an experienced landscape guy... PM me if you get any info on what he's looking for...


Too bad you weren't closer....


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1758564 said:


> Too bad you weren't closer....


Were you going to have him hire your brother in law?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1758562 said:


> Hottie said an inch sun Mon


My little Valentine on 11?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Figured out while there is no school, it's a staff development day. All schools need to be done.

Going to have to pay attention tomorrow if we plow and see which banks are posted to be closed on Monday. I know not all will be.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1758563 said:


> I don't NEED to sell it, I just don't NEED it for the direction of my business.


I figured you didn't NEED to, but your potential buyer might have NEEDED it yesterday.... Know what I mean.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1758565 said:


> Were you going to have him hire your brother in law?


Bano should go to work with him, then have the BIL drive him to make up for the last however long.


----------



## qualitycut

I should have went to white castle for Valentine's day, I always forget


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1758566 said:


> My little Valentine on 11?


No mine .......


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1758570 said:


> I should have went to white castle for Valentine's day, I always forget


That's awesome!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1758572 said:


> No mine .......


I saw her first!!


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1758565 said:


> Were you going to have him hire your brother in law?


He doesn't know what end of a shovel to use. Thinking for myself, got many years doing and designing landscaping. ..


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1758575 said:


> He doesn't know what end of a shovel to use. Thinking for myself, got many years doing and designing landscaping. ..


Didn't you just bid out a bunch of properties you felt good about?

Edit, did he get his license back?


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1758574 said:


> I saw her first!!


Screw you!!!!!!!!


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;1758575 said:


> He doesn't know what end of a shovel to use. Thinking for myself, got many years doing and designing landscaping. ..


did he pass his driver test?


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1758576 said:


> Didn't you just bid out a bunch of properties you felt good about?
> 
> Edit, did he get his license back?


Yea, but I am kinda like Lwrmn, always keeping options open...


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;1758578 said:


> did he pass his driver test?


Yes he did..... THANK GOD......


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1758574 said:


> I saw her first!!


I missed her :angry:


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;1758580 said:


> Yes he did..... THANK GOD......


now you just have to buy him a car?


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1758581 said:


> I missed her :angry:


Well your out!


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1758580 said:


> Yes he did..... THANK GOD......


The writin portion his tough. How many feet away from a bus do you stop 10,15,20 ft. How many feet do you pass a bike by. 2,4,6ft


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1758577 said:


> Screw you!!!!!!!!


You going to buy me dinner first, it is Valentine's day..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1758579 said:


> Yea, but I am kinda like Lwrmn, always keeping options open...


The whole idea. Always changing, evolving.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1758586 said:


> You going to buy me dinner first, it is Valentine's day..


McDonald's?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Great....... Dipsh!t is in at 9 this weekend!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1758588 said:


> McDonald's?


Old Chicago!


----------



## SnowGuy73

About an inch here, about two and a half for Jim.

Per giggles.


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;1758582 said:


> now you just have to buy him a car?


He has a truck, had to buy the sister a car las the month when she rolled her car coming from taking him to work. ..


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1758592 said:


> Old Chicago!


that sounds good! to bad I already put chicken strips in the oven


----------



## SnowGuy73

9 is also saying mixed precip on Sunday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1758600 said:


> that sounds good! to bad I already put chicken strips in the oven


It does sound good now that I said it. Were having Chinese take out.


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1758572 said:


> No mine .......


Who? Laura Betker?


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1758604 said:


> Who? Laura Betker?


Correct.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS is back to rain snow mix for monday too. 1-3" Sunday.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1758603 said:


> It does sound good now that I said it. Were having Chinese take out.


The foods I wish I could get!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1758598 said:


> About an inch here, about two and a half for Jim.
> 
> Per giggles.


For tomorrow ?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1758610 said:


> The foods I wish I could get!


Want me to take a pic for you?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1758611 said:


> For tomorrow ?


Correct....


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1758613 said:


> Want me to take a pic for you?


pics are always good.


----------



## Green Grass

I wonder if SSS is busy building the skeleton track today?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1758615 said:


> pics are always good.


Stand by, mommas not home with it yet.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1758617 said:


> Stand by, mommas not home with it yet.


wow she is even delivering!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1758620 said:


> wow she is even delivering!


Yup, she has a real job, has to leave the house..... I do not!


----------



## qualitycut

Im doing homemade pizzas, that cricut won me bf of the year award and should keep her in her craft room for at least a couple weeks


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1758622 said:


> Im doing homemade pizzas, that cricut won me bf of the year award and should keep her in her craft room for at least a couple weeks


nope you will be going and getting cartage and spending money just like SSS and I told you


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1758624 said:


> nope you will be going and getting cartage and spending money just like SSS and I told you


The one I got can download them so I shouldn't have to run hopefully.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1758630 said:


> The one I got can download them so I shouldn't have to run hopefully.


nice move Thumbs Up


----------



## Green Grass

not such a bad shift for me only one kid got a bloody nose.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1758598 said:


> About an inch here, about two and a half for Jim.
> 
> Per giggles.


I'll take it. Easy peasy yap on easy or something like that


----------



## banonea

Kttc calling for up to 3" by tomorrow afternoon, Sunday into Monday stronger then bigger storm starting Wednesday. Says with the warm weather there are many little clippers with more snow coming. ...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Steaks, GIANT twice baked potatoes, Spinach dip for some crusty french bread, Homemade brownies. That was my menu because it sounded good at the grocery store. Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1758639 said:


> Steaks, GIANT twice baked potatoes, Spinach dip for some crusty french bread, Homemade brownies. That was my menu because it sounded good at the grocery store. Thumbs Up


You win!..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1758638 said:


> Kttc calling for up to 3" by tomorrow afternoon, Sunday into Monday stronger then bigger storm starting Wednesday. Says with the warm weather there are many little clippers with more snow coming. ...


Essentially what NWS says in their forecast discussion.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1758634 said:


> I'll take it. Easy peasy yap on easy or something like that


I will take all three of them in half inch increments. Good salt runs!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1758638 said:


> Kttc calling for up to 3" by tomorrow afternoon, Sunday into Monday stronger then bigger storm starting Wednesday. Says with the warm weather there are many little clippers with more snow coming. ...


Maybe we'll get 10 snows yet this month


----------



## qualitycut

Well they have been saying south so maybe we will only get a inch or two each time


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1758645 said:


> I will take all three of them in half inch increments. Good salt runs!


till there is no salt!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1758649 said:


> till there is no salt!


I'm sitting good!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1758648 said:


> Well they have been saying south so maybe we will only get a inch or two each time


Someone, I don't know who showed Sunday going more north.


----------



## unit28

gun nutts.....

watching an AR-15 program on CNBC right now


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1758652 said:


> I'm sitting good!


the only time it is good to be a hoarder!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1758659 said:


> the only time it is good to be a hoarder!


That and fertilizers...... Buy cheap, sell high!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1758655 said:


> Someone, I don't know who showed Sunday going more north.


The gfs had it a bit north of the metro and the Nam was a bit south( I think). They will come together over the metro by sunday morning. I'm glad their talking mix precip because by Sunday morning they will all switch to snow and sound the alarms.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1758662 said:


> The gfs had it a bit north of the metro and the Nam was a bit south( I think). They will come together over the metro by sunday morning. I'm glad their talking mix precip because by Sunday morning they will all switch to snow and sound the alarms.


Wonderful, thanks for helping out...

As long as its north and east of 494.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1758664 said:


> Wonderful, thanks for helping out...


he likes to ruin your weekends.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1758662 said:


> The gfs had it a bit north of the metro and the Nam was a bit south( I think). They will come together over the metro by sunday morning. I'm glad their talking mix precip because by Sunday morning they will all switch to snow and sound the alarms.


Keep dreaming dude.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1758666 said:


> he likes to ruin your weekends.


I guess so...


----------



## banonea

Let it come.... I am ready!


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1758646 said:


> Maybe we'll get 10 snows yet this month


As long as they are all 2" or more I'm in.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;1758670 said:


> As long as they are all 2" or more I'm in.....


I was going the other way, as long as they are all 1/4"!


----------



## lazyike

unit28;1758657 said:


> gun nutts.....
> 
> watching an AR-15 program on CNBC right now


UGHHH!!!! Leftwing documentry.... Political agenda to make this a scary gun and to make the people who enjoy them look like tea-party nuts.


----------



## banonea

SnowGuy73;1758674 said:


> I was going the other way, as long as they are all 1/4"!


No, then I can't do Mcdonald, each time I plow them at 2" it's $1000.00...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1758670 said:


> As long as they are all 2" or more I'm in.....


agreed. this damn 1'' stuff sucks. and no 8-10 or more either. soon some of these places even using the blowers we are running out of room. mostly from drifting


----------



## SnowGuy73

lazyike;1758675 said:


> UGHHH!!!! Leftwing documentry.... Political agenda to make this a scary gun and to make the people who enjoy them look like tea-party nuts.


That's what I was thinking to when I saw it was on cnbc.


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;1758676 said:


> No, then I can't do Mcdonald, each time I plow them at 2" it's $1000.00...


Sorry......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1758662 said:


> The gfs had it a bit north of the metro and the Nam was a bit south( I think). They will come together over the metro by sunday morning. I'm glad their talking mix precip because by Sunday morning they will all switch to snow and sound the alarms.


You sir....are dead on.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1758677 said:


> agreed. this damn 1'' stuff sucks. and no 8-10 or more either. soon some of these places even using the blowers we are running out of room. mostly from drifting


Yes, no more snowfallsbover 3" for sure.


----------



## banonea

SnowGuy73;1758681 said:


> Yes, no more snowfallsbover 3" for sure.


That I agree with....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

At Hinckley with my oldest for his birthday (12). Swimming, buffet.

Tried to cash a check here, been doing it for 20 years, since they opened.

They wouldn't do it today. I said "Thank you for saving me the money, I will eat dinner and go home".

I showed them!!!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1758683 said:


> At Hinckley with my oldest for his birthday (12). Swimming, buffet.
> 
> Tried to cash a check here, been doing it for 20 years, since they opened.
> 
> They wouldn't do it today. I said "Thank you for saving me the money, I will eat dinner and go home".
> 
> I showed them!!!


Maybe they were reading plowsite


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1758683 said:


> At Hinckley with my oldest for his birthday (12). Swimming, buffet.
> 
> Tried to cash a check here, been doing it for 20 years, since they opened.
> 
> They wouldn't do it today. I said "Thank you for saving me the money, I will eat dinner and go home".
> 
> I showed them!!!


That sucks!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1758681 said:


> Yes, no more snowfallsbover 3" for sure.


We still need our one 10"+ storm. Looking back the last 100 years its pretty unusual to be right on pace with an average season without at least one storm over 10".


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1758662 said:


> The gfs had it a bit north of the metro and the Nam was a bit south( I think). They will come together over the metro by sunday morning. I'm glad their talking mix precip because by Sunday morning they will all switch to snow and sound the alarms.


Crack is wack, NOWACK!

Ca fe ca fe ca fe


----------



## Greenery

Green Grass;1758600 said:


> that sounds good! to bad I already put chicken strips in the oven


Heart shaped chicken strips for the wife?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1758687 said:


> We still need our one 10"+ storm. Looking back the last 100 years its pretty unusual to be right on pace with an average season without at least one storm over 10".


Forget you!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1758687 said:


> We still need our one 10"+ storm. Looking back the last 100 years its pretty unusual to be right on pace with an average season without at least one storm over 10".


That we do not need. I have no room left. We didn't have one last year did we? Can't remember


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1758687 said:


> We still need our one 10"+ storm. Looking back the last 100 years its pretty unusual to be right on pace with an average season without at least one storm over 10".


 I hate you.
Is your real name Dave Dahl?


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1758693 said:


> That we do not need. I have no room left. We didn't have one last year did we? Can't remember


2 in April and 2 in May if I remember right that we're like 8 or 10 inches.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1758693 said:


> That we do not need. I have no room left. We didn't have one last year did we? Can't remember


I thought we started the year with one then it stopped snowing until Feb.


----------



## Green Grass

Greenery;1758690 said:


> Heart shaped chicken strips for the wife?


wife is working just me and the kids home.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1758699 said:


> I thought we started the year with one then it stopped snowing until Feb.


My kind of season, except the snow until may part.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1758705 said:


> My kind of season, except the snow until may part.


snow till June this year Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1758706 said:


> snow till June this year Thumbs Up


Whatever..


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1758693 said:


> That we do not need. I have no room left. We didn't have one last year did we? Can't remember


That's what hauling is for. I obviously have a different perspective on this with our set up so I love when places run out of room unless they are too cheap to care if there are any parking spots left.



TKLAWN;1758694 said:


> I hate you.
> Is your real name Dave Dahl?


I wish, He's dreamy.  It may not happen but it would be unusual is all. Just like last year would have been unheard of to have one big storm in December and nothing the rest of the year.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I can't believe these downhill skiers! 85.7 mph!!!!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1758711 said:


> I can't believe these downhill skiers! 85.7 mph!!!!


how do they not wipe out with the ski's flapping like that?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1758713 said:


> how do they not wipe out with the ski's flapping like that?


I don't know, its on now.


----------



## deicepro

Any of you guys use liquids...?


----------



## unit28

Oh boy...............


----------



## TKLAWN

deicepro;1758716 said:


> Any of you guys use liquids...?


Nope. Just drink them.


----------



## Green Grass

deicepro;1758716 said:


> Any of you guys use liquids...?


negative ghost rider


----------



## SnowGuy73

deicepro;1758716 said:


> Any of you guys use liquids...?


Negative....


----------



## TKLAWN

unit28;1758717 said:


> Oh boy...............


Ahhh... ack ack a dack.. I guess.


----------



## deicepro

Shame on you guys


----------



## TKLAWN

deicepro;1758722 said:


> Shame on you guys


We probably should since no one can get salt and next year I'm sure it will be more expensive.


----------



## Green Grass

deicepro;1758722 said:


> Shame on you guys


only if there was someone to teach us


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1758709 said:


> That's what hauling is for. I obviously have a different perspective on this with our set up so I love when places run out of room unless they are too cheap to care if there are any parking spots left.
> 
> I wish, He's dreamy.  It may not happen but it would be unusual is all. Just like last year would have been unheard of to have one big storm in December and nothing the rest of the year.


Yea if I didn't do resi I wouldn't have as big of a problem but I have no room and my other places don't want to pay for it. If I had 2 trucks and could plow for only 4 hrs and didn't have to haul a shoveler around I wouldnt mind it. I don't mind it when it gets done at 8pm either. My stress goes through the roof when its done at 6-7am. At this point in the season they probably wouldn't fire me anyway so whatever


----------



## SnowGuy73

deicepro;1758716 said:


> Any of you guys use liquids...?


I was thinking about getting some calcium some you and making my own treated bit it sounded like a lot of work.


----------



## deicepro

TKLAWN;1758723 said:


> We probably should since no one can get salt and next year I'm sure it will be more expensive.


8 gallons of cc per ton of salt will cover twice the area....your lots will look better than everyone else. ...


----------



## TKLAWN

deicepro;1758729 said:


> 8 gallons of cc per ton of salt will cover twice the area....your lots will look better than everyone else. ...


Similar deal to what the cities use to pretreat??


----------



## deicepro

SnowGuy73;1758728 said:


> I was thinking about getting some calcium some you and making my own treated bit it sounded like a lot of work.


Not really....
Get your Azz over here, I'm moving out of state and everything has to go..
I have 200-400 gallons of cc I'm going to dump, so if you want to try it....


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1758733 said:


> Similar deal to what the cities use to pretreat??


I think most cities use magnesium. Like I do.


----------



## banonea

unit28;1758717 said:


> Oh boy...............


NOW I am worried. ..


----------



## SnowGuy73

deicepro;1758734 said:


> Not really....
> Get your Azz over here, I'm moving out of state and everything has to go..
> I have 200-400 gallons of cc I'm going to dump, so if you want to try it....


What?!?!?!

So its true, you're going to work for thesnowplow.com?


----------



## unit28

The lift in the strong
upglide should be sufficient with the available moisture for a

large area of 4 to 6 inches of snow across eastern mn into much of
wi.

There are a few members of the latest ecmwf ensemble output
that support *8+ inches of snow here*..


----------



## deicepro

If you guys are interested, pm me or call/text 702.994.68fourtwo


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;1758736 said:


> NOW I am worried. ..


Building drama!


----------



## SnowGuy73

deicepro;1758739 said:


> If you guys are interested, pm me or call/text 702.994.68fourtwo


When are you moving, and why?


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1758738 said:


> The lift in the strong
> upglide should be sufficient with the available moisture for a
> 
> large area of 4 to 6 inches of snow across eastern mn into much of
> wi.
> 
> There are a few members of the latest ecmwf ensemble output
> that support *8+ inches of snow here*..


When is this for?

Ah, it will change again anyways!


----------



## Green Grass

deicepro;1758739 said:


> If you guys are interested, pm me or call/text 702.994.68fourtwo


Drop a couple gallons off I would like to try it for a pretreat on a large area of walks I do.


----------



## deicepro

SnowGuy73;1758743 said:


> When are you moving, and why?


Middle of march, tired of the cold


----------



## deicepro

Green Grass;1758746 said:


> Drop a couple gallons off I would like to try it for a pretreat on a large area of walks I do.


I'll put some in a 55 gallon drum for you to try


----------



## Green Grass

deicepro;1758748 said:


> I'll put some in a 55 gallon drum for you to try


That is a lot more then I need. I would have to go dump it in Hamels driveway


----------



## SnowGuy73

deicepro;1758747 said:


> Middle of march, tired of the cold


Haha, nice!


----------



## deicepro

Oh...I'll be hauling rust free Texas vehicles back to mn too....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1758751 said:


> That is a lot more then I need. I would have to go dump it in Hamels driveway


Get a drum pump!

I might have an extra one two laying around here.


----------



## Green Grass

deicepro;1758747 said:


> Middle of march, tired of the cold


where are you going so we can all vacation there?


----------



## SnowGuy73

deicepro;1758753 said:


> Oh...I'll be hauling rust free Texas vehicles back to mn too....


That where you're going, Texas?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1758687 said:


> We still need our one 10"+ storm. Looking back the last 100 years its pretty unusual to be right on pace with an average season without at least one storm over 10".


Sunday into Monday.


----------



## deicepro

Green Grass;1758751 said:


> That is a lot more then I need. I would have to go dump it in Hamels driveway


Use the rest for a freeze proof waterfall...


----------



## TKLAWN

deicepro;1758753 said:



> Oh...I'll be hauling rust free Texas vehicles back to mn too....


I'll take a nice low mileage duramax.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1758699 said:


> I thought we started the year with one then it stopped snowing until Feb.


Correct again.


----------



## deicepro

SnowGuy73;1758756 said:


> That where you're going, Texas?


Wife is moving there. I travel 6-9 months every year.


----------



## deicepro

TKLAWN;1758759 said:


> I'll take a nice low mileage duramax.


I'm dead serious. I bought a 44' gooseneck to haul some back, got 1 dealer on board.


----------



## SnowGuy73

deicepro;1758762 said:


> Wife is moving there. I travel 6-9 months every year.


Well now who's going to raise hell around here with me?

Everyone else is looking for a free shovel or afraid of the mods!!


----------



## OC&D

I just looked at the forecast for the first time today. It looks like I better drink my beer tonight, because it's a lost cause after that it appears.


----------



## deicepro

SnowGuy73;1758766 said:


> Well now who's going to raise hell around here with me?
> 
> Everyone else is looking for a free shovel or afraid of the mods!!


Haha....wussies


----------



## SnowGuy73

deicepro;1758765 said:


> I'm dead serious. I bought a 44' gooseneck to haul some back, got 1 dealer on board.


How soon do you need to dump your stuff and do you still have spreaders too?


----------



## TKLAWN

deicepro;1758765 said:


> I'm dead serious. I bought a 44' gooseneck to haul some back, got 1 dealer on board.


06' crew cab duramax preferably white.


----------



## SnowGuy73

deicepro;1758769 said:


> Haha....wussies


Hahahahah!


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1758757 said:


> Sunday into Monday.


NWS said so............

We have increased probability of precipitation and snow amounts in eastern Minnesota and west central WI. We still maintain a sleet/snow mix in southern Minnesota with the warm layer poking into the forecast area.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1758757 said:


> Sunday into Monday.


Shh. Don't scare anyone. I did notice its only going to be in the teens I think when the bulk of the precip should be here. I guess we'll see what happens tomorrow *if anything* before worrying about Sunday. Not sure if its been the same all day or not but NWS has me at 2-5" for Sundays Storm.


----------



## deicepro

SnowGuy73;1758771 said:


> How soon do you need to dump your stuff and do you still have spreaders too?


No spreaders, all my favorite tools and equipment left. I have a place to store equipment up here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1758777 said:


> Shh. Don't scare anyone. I did notice its only going to be in the teens I think when the bulk of the precip should be here. I guess we'll see what happens tomorrow *if anything* before worrying about Sunday. Not sure if its been the same all day or not but NWS has me at 2-5" for Sundays Storm.


Ya its been that way since this morning... 1-3 and 1-2?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1758761 said:


> Correct again.


I'm on fire tonight. ussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflag


----------



## deicepro

TKLAWN;1758772 said:


> 06' crew cab duramax preferably white.


I just saw a 06 GMC the other day down in Houston, I'll have to look back.
White is my fav color too...


----------



## SnowGuy73

deicepro;1758779 said:


> No spreaders, all my favorite tools and equipment left. I have a place to store equipment up here.


Ah, 10-4....


----------



## SnowGuy73

deicepro;1758783 said:


> White is my fav color too...


You're racist!


----------



## deicepro

SnowGuy73;1758784 said:


> Ah, 10-4....


Need a hobart welder.?


----------



## SnowGuy73

deicepro;1758786 said:


> Need a hobart welder.?


Wire feed?


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1758777 said:


> Shh. Don't scare anyone. I did notice its only going to be in the teens I think when the bulk of the precip should be here. I guess we'll see what happens tomorrow *if anything* before worrying about Sunday. Not sure if its been the same all day or not but NWS has me at 2-5" for Sundays Storm.


been watching the gfs...

NWS said the storm looks to be slowing down as is the euro model.

NWS says euro ens. model is at least 8"

gfs is now an outlier...{could change}


----------



## deicepro

snowguy73;1758785 said:


> you're racist!


yep..........


----------



## SnowGuy73

deicepro;1758792 said:


> yep..........


Hahahahah!


----------



## deicepro

SnowGuy73;1758789 said:


> Wire feed?


Yes, Handler 210


----------



## SnowGuy73

deicepro;1758794 said:


> Yes, Handler 210


110 volt? With gas, or without?


----------



## deicepro

SnowGuy73;1758795 said:


> 110 volt? With gas, or without?


220 volt only, works best with gas


----------



## SnowGuy73

deicepro;1758798 said:


> 220 volt only, works best with gas


Ahh.... I don't have 220.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

deicepro;1758786 said:


> Need a hobart welder.?


how much? 110/220? gas or gasless? how ols?


----------



## SnowGuy73

What do you want for 60 gallons of cc?


----------



## deicepro

SnowGuy73;1758800 said:


> Ahh.... I don't have 220.


Bummer....


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1758801 said:


> how much? 110/220? gas or gasless? how ols?


See above...


----------



## deicepro

SnowGuy73;1758803 said:


> What do you want for 60 gallons of cc?


FREE But mjdon Might Want Some $$


----------



## SnowGuy73

deicepro;1758804 said:


> Bummer....


Ya, otherwise I would.


----------



## SnowGuy73

deicepro;1758806 said:


> FREE But mjdon Might Want Some $$


Hell with that.... I'm paying you, you paid for it!


----------



## deicepro

SnowGuy73;1758807 said:


> Ya, otherwise I would.


I'm gonna buy the dual voltage welder


----------



## SnowGuy73

deicepro;1758809 said:


> I'm gonna buy the dual voltage welder


That will be nice.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1758785 said:


> You're racist!


You have white truck too


----------



## deicepro

SnowGuy73;1758808 said:


> Hell with that.... I'm paying you, you paid for it!


I'll let you pay for an Asian massage....
Then the cc is free..?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1758811 said:


> You have white truck too


Only one now, I replaced one with a red one..... I live in Shakopee!

See what I did there...


----------



## unit28

I'll throw my hybrid map up.....
8" potential I think is circled in red at least 65% chance Sunday night


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1758811 said:


> You have white truck too


Red too I think


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1758805 said:


> See above...


I saw after I posted. still need to know how much and how old


----------



## SnowGuy73

deicepro;1758812 said:


> I'll let you pay for an Asian massage....
> Then the cc is free..?


Huh? I'm not sure..... Huh!?!?


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1758814 said:


> I'll throw my hybrid map up.....
> 8" potential I think is circled in red at least 65% chance Sunday night


Its out of my area, were good!


----------



## deicepro

jimslawnsnow;1758816 said:


> I saw after I posted. still need to know how much and how old


5 yrs, $700 but comes with a ton of extras...no tank tho, I leased that


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1758815 said:


> Red too I think


Correct....


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1758815 said:


> Red too I think


Yeah I forgot his new one was red.


----------



## SnowGuy73

deicepro;1758820 said:


> 5 yrs, $700 but comes with a ton of extras...no tank tho, I leased that


Where are you at again?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1758823 said:


> Where are you at again?


I believe he is still my neighbor.


----------



## deicepro

SnowGuy73;1758823 said:


> Where are you at again?


Maple Lake


----------



## jimslawnsnow

deicepro;1758820 said:


> 5 yrs, $700 but comes with a ton of extras...no tank tho, I leased that


ok. must be a good sized one. not familiar with hobarts


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1758790 said:


> been watching the gfs...
> 
> NWS said the storm looks to be slowing down as is the euro model.
> 
> NWS says euro ens. model is at least 8"
> 
> gfs is now an outlier...{could change}


I noticed the ecmwf has a ton of precip and starts about 3 a.m and goes into the afternoon. Looks like it really blows up once it hits Wisconsin. Looking at the new nam, it has it starting later as well. Some big numbers just north of the metro and East into Wis.


----------



## SnowGuy73

deicepro;1758827 said:


> Maple Lake


So... How Much for 60 gallons?

I want enough to make 7 tons and then have 4 gallons to play with on sidewalks.


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;1758818 said:


> Its out of my area, were good!


hope the heavies are east of I35 {should be}

going back up round trip to McGreg Sunday night


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1758834 said:


> So... How Much for 60 gallons?
> 
> I want enough to make 7 tons and then have 4 gallons to play with on sidewalks.


Drop a couple gallons off when you drive past my house.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1758833 said:


> I noticed the ecmwf has a ton of precip and starts about 3 a.m and goes into the afternoon. Looks like it really blows up once it hits Wisconsin. Looking at the new nam, it has it starting later as well. Some big numbers just north of the metro and East into Wis.


This is for Sunday/Monday correct?


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1758835 said:


> hope the heavies are east of I35 {should be}
> 
> going back up round trip to McGreg Sunday night


You and I both, with the placement that is.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1758833 said:


> I noticed the ecmwf has a ton of precip and starts about 3 a.m and goes into the afternoon. Looks like it really blows up once it hits Wisconsin. Looking at the new nam, it has it starting later as well. Some big numbers just north of the metro and East into Wis.


yep
no doubt,

same as what I saw earlier.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1758836 said:


> Drop a couple gallons off when you drive past my house.


Well, then I will need more than 60.... If he's your neighbor just walk over there, and bring beer!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1758840 said:


> Well, then I will need more than 60.... If he's your neighbor just walk over there, and bring beer!


He is a couple miles north


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1758841 said:


> He is a couple miles north


You better drive then, its chilly out there. Yuhas said so!


----------



## TKLAWN

My hourly for tomorrow is up to 1.8in


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1758844 said:


> My hourly for tomorrow is up to 1.8in


I noticed mine was as well, around 16:00 or so. Looks like were plowing..


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1758845 said:


> I noticed mine was as well, around 16:00 or so. Looks like were plowing..


Yeah! Class all day plow all night!


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1758845 said:


> I noticed mine was as well, around 16:00 or so. Looks like were plowing..


Not if I throw in the towel.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1758845 said:


> I noticed mine was as well, around 16:00 or so. Looks like were plowing..


Nevermind.... Mine is back down, way down!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1758846 said:


> Yeah! Class all day plow all night!


Emt?.........


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1758847 said:


> Not if I throw in the towel.


You where the one out after the dusting earlier this week.


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;1758846 said:


> Yeah! Class all day plow all night!


You must be in line for safety officer 2, with all the training you've been doing.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1758847 said:


> Not if I throw in the towel.


I like it!

Hit refresh on yours.


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1758851 said:


> You must be in line for safety officer 2, with all the training you've been doing.


Nope going through EMT with Ridgeview. Feel free to drop beer off tomorrow will be at the hospital for class.


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;1758850 said:


> You where the one out after the dusting earlier this week.


Where and when and why are you keeping tabs on me.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1758837 said:


> This is for Sunday/Monday correct?


Yes.

Tomorrow I think is a crap shoot whether we get anything or not here in the metro. Looks like a Radar Watching event.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1758850 said:


> You where the one out after the dusting earlier this week.


Their were a lot, a very lot of guys out on Wednesday or whenever it was!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1758857 said:


> Yes.
> 
> Tomorrow I think is a crap shoot whether we get anything or not here in the metro. Looks like a Radar Watching event.


Copy that.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1758857 said:


> Yes.
> 
> Tomorrow I think is a crap shoot whether we get anything or not here in the metro. Looks like a Radar Watching event.


Like everyother one this year?


----------



## banonea

SnowGuy73;1758766 said:


> Well now who's going to raise hell around here with me?
> 
> Everyone else is looking for a free shovel or afraid of the mods!!


I have no fear of anyone. .. The shovel guy is a *****...... piss on the other.


----------



## unit28

ocluded front...
but the nose is wet on the front side of this one per green circled blob

blows up and 
splits after the front

the warm section {red} of the front passes south.

puple/blue transgress NE splitting the temps gradient from N and South


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1758856 said:


> Where and when and why are you keeping tabs on me.


Townhouses off 10. I got the oil changed on my truck


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1758856 said:


> Where and when and why are you keeping tabs on me.


That's creepy!


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1758856 said:


> Where and when and why are you keeping tabs on me.


Sounds like oc he follows me all over town


----------



## SSS Inc.

When they show how two skiers look side by side is pretty neat.


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;1758863 said:


> Townhouses off 10. I got the oil changed on my truck


Yup inch trigger, close enough .78 in Wac. Next time bring your shovel on over


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1758866 said:


> Sounds like oc he follows me all over town


Its cite that you guys have stalkers!


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1758866 said:


> Sounds like oc he follows me all over town


TK is hard to miss around Waconia


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1758864 said:


> That's creepy!


Stage 3 maybe.


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1758868 said:


> Yup inch trigger, close enough .78 in Wac. Next time bring your shovel on over


I had shovels and a blower in the back of the truck.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1758868 said:


> Yup inch trigger, close enough .78 in Wac. Next time bring your shovel on over


That's only close enough if its per time


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1758870 said:


> TK is hard to miss around Waconia


Excuses... She likes when I watch her undress!

Stalker!


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;1758870 said:


> TK is hard to miss around Waconia


Well I saw plenty of other guys out that day.


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1758877 said:


> Well I saw plenty of other guys out that day.


There where tons out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1758873 said:


> Stage 3 maybe.


I'd say 2.865, but I don't have all the info yet.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1758877 said:


> Well I saw plenty of other guys out that day.


As did I....


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1758876 said:


> Excuses... she likes when I watch her undress!
> 
> Stalker!


What she does


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1758867 said:


> When they show how two skiers look side by side is pretty neat.


did you see the skier with the jimmy johns advertisemnt logo?


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1758875 said:


> That's only close enough if its per time


Sure is. They would actually be happy if it snowed a half inch and it was plowed.


----------



## deicepro

SnowGuy73;1758834 said:


> So... How Much for 60 gallons?
> 
> I want enough to make 7 tons and then have 4 gallons to play with on sidewalks.


Free like I said, otherwise I'll just dump it on the ground


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1758883 said:


> did you see the skier with the jimmy johns advertisemnt logo?


That's awesome. That's what is want of I wasn't a snowboarder, and fat!


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1758884 said:


> Sure is. They would actually be happy if it snowed a half inch and it was plowed.


Nice!!!!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

deicepro;1758885 said:


> Free like I said, otherwise I'll just dump it on the ground


I have to at least buy you lunch or something.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

How come NWS has me down to 1-2 now? And their graph shows not much moisture? Had 8 hours and now maybe 3-4 hours


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1758886 said:


> That's awesome. That's what is want of I wasn't a snowboarder, and fat!


You think we can get sponsership for our work shirts and get free food?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Is it blue or brown?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1758889 said:


> How come NWS has me down to 1-2 now? And their graph shows not much moisture? Had 8 hours and now maybe 3-4 hours


For tomorrow?


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1758887 said:


> Nice!!!!!!!!


Plus,it's nice to get some easy ones in there to make up for when the sidewalks are drifted a foot deep.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1758890 said:


> You think we can get sponsership for our work shirts and get free food?


Worth a shot. I know someone who has a mower logo on hos truck and didn't pay for any of the decals on those trucks.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1758889 said:


> How come NWS has me down to 1-2 now? And their graph shows not much moisture? Had 8 hours and now maybe 3-4 hours


Same here.... I'm fine with it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu might end up being right again here. They have been at 0.3" for tomorrow for a couple days.


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;1758889 said:


> How come NWS has me down to 1-2 now? And their graph shows not much moisture? Had 8 hours and now maybe 3-4 hours


the map....
I posted earlier

You and Banno may be on the low end of the moisture band.

It may also be to warm for all snow that far south.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1758894 said:


> Worth a shot. I know someone who has a mower logo on hos truck and didn't pay for any of the decals on those trucks.


Interesting I wonder how to contact.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1758893 said:


> Plus,it's nice to get some easy ones in there to make up for when the sidewalks are drifted a foot deep.


Yea it makes it not suck so bad, like the first 4-5 snows this year. Light fluff and 2in


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1758898 said:


> the map....
> I posted earlier
> 
> You and Banno may be on the low end of the moisture band.
> 
> It may also be to warm for all snow that far south.


I thought it was going to be heavier down here and less up there


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1758899 said:


> Interesting I wonder how to contact.


Not sure..


----------



## deicepro

SnowGuy73;1758888 said:


> I have to at least buy you lunch or something.


Well...you can buy my snowplow shovels...As is, no warranty, no customer service


----------



## Green Grass

I am sick of figure skating!


----------



## TKLAWN

My hourly is at.8 now . Which I have 0 issues with.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1758896 said:


> Same here.... I'm fine with it.


Figures. When I want/need snow we don't get it. I sure it will be 3/4"


----------



## qualitycut

Question, the hotel I did just changed to a holiday in and the contract says American inn because they were then I think it was under construction same prop management, should I redo the contract?


----------



## SnowGuy73

deicepro;1758905 said:


> Well...you can buy my snowplow shovels...As is, no warranty, no customer service


Do you have some?


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;1758894 said:


> Worth a shot. I know someone who has a mower logo on hos truck and didn't pay for any of the decals on those trucks.


I let the company that did my truck graphics place their number on my truck.
Got a huge discount.

their number wasn't even noticeable the way I had it finished out.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1758892 said:


> For tomorrow?


Yes...............damn


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1758906 said:


> I am sick of figure skating!


Me too. This sucks!


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1758907 said:


> My hourly is at.8 now . Which I have 0 issues with.


See, refresh!


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;1758906 said:


> I am sick of figure skating!


No kidding. How does a dude decide to get into figure skating.

what would Brian Botiano do??


----------



## deicepro

SnowGuy73;1758911 said:


> Do you have some?


I have a 24" you can pick up with the liquid


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1758913 said:


> Yes...............damn


K can't keep whos talking about what straight, with snow sat and Sunday and no one saying what day


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1758912 said:


> I let the company that did my truck graphics place their number on my truck.
> Got a huge discount.
> 
> their number wasn't even noticeable the way I had it finished out.


That works too.


----------



## Green Grass

deicepro;1758918 said:


> I have a 24" you can pick up with the liquid


You better be rude if you are going to be dealing those.


----------



## SnowGuy73

deicepro;1758918 said:


> I have a 24" you can pick up with the liquid


Haha, sold!

Will you tell at me too!


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1758916 said:


> No kidding. How does a dude decide to get into figure skating.
> 
> what would Brian Botiano do??


Homeschool and dorky parents?


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1758915 said:


> See, refresh!


I did, went from1.8 down to .8 for tomorrow.


----------



## qualitycut

deicepro;1758918 said:


> I have a 24" you can pick up with the liquid


Snowguy might like the challenge.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1758924 said:


> I did, went from1.8 down to .8 for tomorrow.


Ya, tomorrow morning it will be at 8.6....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1758919 said:


> K can't keep whos talking about what straight, with snow sat and Sunday and no one saying what day


Unusually take the non weather watchers as talking about the next current snow. Now with sss or unit if they don't list a day I don't know which is what. Really bad when 3 snows coming in just a few days


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1758925 said:


> Snowguy might like the challenge.


Wait...... 24" shovel, right?!?!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1758927 said:


> Ya, tomorrow morning it will be at 8.6....


That is what scares me!


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1758923 said:


> Homeschool and dorky parents?


And getting the piss beat out of you a couple of times.


----------



## deicepro

Green Grass;1758921 said:


> You better be rude if you are going to be dealing those.


I can't be that big of a d-bag


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yuhas is still saying more south. Light snow, drizzle for Sunday Monday.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1758929 said:


> Wait...... 24" shovel, right?!?!


O after you said you better yell at me too I didn't know what was going on, I thought he was going to start talking about chains next


----------



## SnowGuy73

deicepro;1758932 said:


> I can't be that big of a d-bag


You better try if you wanna move that shovel!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Giggles is saying a mix Sunday too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1758934 said:


> O after you said you better yell at me too I didn't know what was going on, I thought he was going to start talking about chains next


Hahahahah!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Reference to 0-2" is for tomorrow. I'd wait until the morning before celebrating or crying. 

Bigger numbers are for Sunday/Monday.


----------



## deicepro

SnowGuy73;1758935 said:


> You better try if you wanna move that shovel!


I'm not gonna say anything. ...I feel a monkey on my back...


----------



## qualitycut

Sunday-Monday isn't droping below 25ish


----------



## Green Grass

deicepro;1758942 said:


> I'm not gonna say anything. ...I feel a monkey on my back...


Don't worry I am sure they are watching unless you made a payment


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1758608 said:


> Correct.......


I love Laura Betker... definitely a girl next door... speaking of... she lives next door to this guy's City...


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1758945 said:


> I love Laura Betker... definitely a girl next door... speaking of... she lives next door to this guy's City...


So Hamel has ran over her mailbox?


----------



## SnowGuy73

deicepro;1758942 said:


> I'm not gonna say anything. ...I feel a monkey on my back...


They are probably bored watching us tonight... Nothing to edit!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1758945 said:


> I love Laura Betker... definitely a girl next door... speaking of... she lives next door to this guy's City...


You're saying she lives next to maple grove?

Stalkers all around in here tonight!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Who's getting up at 6:30 to watch hockey??? Wife told the kids I was so they got all excited. Guess I have to get up now. Even the daughter is into it. She was watching Sweden play today.  Not sure where this is coming from since she doesn't even play.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1758946 said:


> So Hamel has ran over her mailbox?


I would run over her box


----------



## deicepro

One more PM and I'm going to have to break out the ky


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1758949 said:


> Who's getting up at 6:30 to watch hockey. Wife told the kids I was so they got all excited. Guess I have to get up now. Even the daughter is into it. She was watching Sweden play today.  Not sure where this is coming from since she doesn't even play.


Have fun with that!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1758949 said:


> Who's getting up at 6:30 to watch hockey??? Wife told the kids I was so they got all excited. Guess I have to get up now. Even the daughter is into it. She was watching Sweden play today.  Not sure where this is coming from since she doesn't even play.


Congratulations!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1758949 said:


> Who's getting up at 6:30 to watch hockey??? Wife told the kids I was so they got all excited. Guess I have to get up now. Even the daughter is into it. She was watching Sweden play today.  Not sure where this is coming from since she doesn't even play.


Its the Olympics that's why, my favorite today so far was when the chick from USA for silver in the skeleton


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1758950 said:


> I would run over her box


I would crush that thing!


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1758954 said:


> Its the Olympics that's why, my favorite today so far was when the chick from USA for silver in the skeleton


She was like a hyper puppy


----------



## SnowGuy73

deicepro;1758951 said:


> One more PM and I'm going to have to break out the ky


Got another one huh?


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1758956 said:


> She was like a hyper puppy


Yea the back story was pretty cool. Its a cool family story


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1758956 said:


> She was like a hyper puppy


Her husband is going to hit a box tonight!


----------



## deicepro

SnowGuy73;1758957 said:


> Got another one huh?


Not yet but I feel it coming....


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1758687 said:


> We still need our one 10"+ storm. Looking back the last 100 years its pretty unusual to be right on pace with an average season without at least one storm over 10".


I had 8 on the 30th, close enough...


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1758961 said:


> Her husband is going to hit a box tonight!


She was real good looking in the commercial


----------



## SnowGuy73

deicepro;1758962 said:


> Not yet but I feel it coming....


Intuition.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1758964 said:


> She was real good looking in the commercial


You should've seen her scale that wall, damn!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1758968 said:


> You should've seen her scale that wall, damn!


Now I want to see!!!


----------



## deicepro

SnowGuy73;1758966 said:


> Intuition.....


Let's say preDICKtable


----------



## CityGuy

Wife made steaks and crab legs for dinner with twice baked potato's and bread sticks.

For desert we had homemade chocolate cake and ice cream. 

Man I am spoiled.


----------



## unit28

the tv dorks aren't worried about changing what they had forecasted .............since yesterday.


the chances for ice are increasing for far south on Monday-daytime


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1758970 said:


> Now I want to see!!!


I'm sure its on YouTube.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1758972 said:


> Wife made steaks and crab legs for dinner with twice baked potato's and bread sticks.
> 
> For desert we had homemade chocolate cake and ice cream.
> 
> Man I am spoiled.


Thought she killed you.


----------



## deicepro

You guys wanna see a hot chick..?
I'll post one from the world of concrete. ..


----------



## SnowGuy73

deicepro;1758971 said:


> Let's say preDICKtable


Hahahahah.


----------



## SnowGuy73

deicepro;1758977 said:


> You guys wanna see a hot chick..?
> I'll post one from the world of concrete. ..


Yes.............


----------



## deicepro

I don't think I can post a pic on my mobile


----------



## SnowGuy73

deicepro;1758980 said:


> I don't think I can post a pic on my mobile


Tinypic...........


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1758968 said:


> You should've seen her scale that wall, damn!


I did, she was in two different commercials both with yoga pants


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1758972 said:


> Wife made steaks and crab legs for dinner with twice baked potato's and bread sticks.
> 
> For desert we had homemade chocolate cake and ice cream.
> 
> Man I am spoiled.


My desert was better


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1758982 said:


> I did, she was in two different commercials both with yoga pants


Now I will have to look tomorrow!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1758976 said:


> Thought she killed you.


Nope. Carpet was going in and I was getting my gear together for tomorrow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1758954 said:


> Its the Olympics that's why, my favorite today so far was when the chick from USA for silver in the skeleton


That was great. Tomorrow is a big game. Russia should be pretty good. Since its Saturday there are no excuses to hold back reports so I'll post play by play.



Hamelfire;1758972 said:


> Wife made steaks and crab legs for dinner with twice baked potato's and bread sticks.
> 
> For desert we had homemade chocolate cake and ice cream.
> 
> Man I am spoiled.


Sounds good and similar to what we had except I made it.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1758985 said:


> My desert was better


I had that too! Thumbs Up


----------



## deicepro

SnowGuy73;1758981 said:


> Tinypic...........


Can't post a pic on mobile version. ...


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1758988 said:


> That was great. Tomorrow is a big game. Russia should be pretty good. Since its Saturday there are no excuses so I'll post play by play.
> 
> Sounds good and similar to what we had except I made it.


The legs were not as good or fresh as i had hoped for but still worked.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1758985 said:


> My desert was better


He didn't mind you being on your phone the whole time?


----------



## SnowGuy73

deicepro;1758990 said:


> Can't post a pic on mobile version. ...


Well, that sucks!


----------



## CityGuy

Why is skating still on. I have seen enough skating for a week now. 


Unless SSS is going to post up a video.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1758991 said:


> The legs were not as good or fresh as i had hoped for but still worked.


They get that after working all day!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1758994 said:


> He didn't mind you being on your phone the whole time?


She and it was only 50 seconds


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1759001 said:


> She and it was only 50 seconds


Lol!

.

..


----------



## qualitycut

Since deice can't get a pic up


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1758999 said:


> They get that after working all day!


Those particular legs were great. No further comment/

Still cold out.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1759001 said:


> he and it was only 50 seconds


I don't think you are supposed to admit that!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1758998 said:


> Why is skating still on. I have seen enough skating for a week now.
> 
> Unless SSS is going to post up a video.


Bite your tongue. Tomorrow I will try to capture one of my spins on video.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1759001 said:


> She and it was only 50 seconds


Can't make the comment I want to on this forum.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1759003 said:


>


Nice....

Wait s minute.

,9, clear, calm.

21:46


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1759005 said:


> I don't think you are supposed to admit that!


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1759004 said:


> Those particular legs were great. No further comment/
> 
> Still cold out.


What hell legs, ah Nevermind!


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1759003 said:


> Since deice can't get a pic up


That the future mrs. quality cut?


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1759007 said:


> Can't make the comment I want to on this forum.


I was going to say that's how long it took me to eat my dessert


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1759013 said:


> I was going to say that's how long it took me to eat my dessert


I would not admit that. Especially with this crowd.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1759012 said:


> That the future mrs. quality cut?


Ha I would never leave my bed if is was


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1759003 said:


> Since deice can't get a pic up


How did you get a picture from my house??


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1759016 said:


> How did you get a picture from my house??


Back to stalkers!!


----------



## unit28

seriously?

*Snowfall rates as high as 6" per hour *

were observed in an intense band that accompanied the storm over portions of New Jersey and New York. As of 9 am EST Friday, over a foot of snow (12.5") had fallen in New York City's Central Park,


----------



## deicepro

Hamelfire;1759012 said:


> That the future mrs. quality cut?


not sure I would post a pic of my gf....


----------



## qualitycut

This is future ms quality


----------



## CityGuy

Just for you Quality/


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1759018 said:


> seriously?
> 
> *Snowfall rates as high as 6" per hour *
> 
> were observed in an intense band that accompanied the storm over portions of New Jersey and New York. As of 9 am EST Friday, over a foot of snow (12.5") had fallen in New York City's Central Park,


That would suck, or I'd be awesome. Snow for a half hour and be done.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Dang you guys are going threw pages tonight and lwn isn't even on here talking to himself


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1759021 said:


> This is future ms quality


Nice!......


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1759018 said:


> seriously?
> 
> *Snowfall rates as high as 6" per hour *
> 
> were observed in an intense band that accompanied the storm over portions of New Jersey and New York. As of 9 am EST Friday, over a foot of snow (12.5") had fallen in New York City's Central Park,


Even I would say that is too much unless it only snowed for an hour then it could be great. Especially if it was 8p.m - 9.


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1759025 said:


> Dang you guys are going threw pages tonight and lwn isn't even on here talking to himself


He is busy hanging out with his kids.


----------



## SnowGuy73

deicepro;1759019 said:


> not sure I would post a pic of my gf....


Ah, no I don't think so.


----------



## deicepro

qualitycut;1759021 said:


> This is future ms quality


Are you working like a dog to pay for those...?


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1759027 said:


> Even I would say that is too much unless it only snowed for an hour then it could be great. Especially if it was 8p.m - 9.


No it would be 5-6am


----------



## CityGuy

gophers are up 4-3 1600 to go in the third.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Only a few more to go......


----------



## qualitycut

deicepro;1759031 said:


> Are you working like a dog to pay for those...?


No my gf got another job so I skim off the top.


----------



## SnowGuy73

To 3000 pages....


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1759032 said:


> No it would be 5-6am


At least everything would just stop.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1759036 said:


> No my gf got another job so I skim off the top.


That a boy!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1759035 said:


> Only a few more to go......


For????????????????


----------



## qualitycut

3000........


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1759033 said:


> gophers are up 4-3 1600 to go in the third.


Channel????


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1759032 said:


> No it would be 5-6am


That's about it too.


----------



## qualitycut

Huh......... 3000


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1759043 said:


> 3000........


2300, I'm an idiot! And tired!


----------



## CityGuy

green grass;1759044 said:


> channel????


btn.....................


----------



## qualitycut

Mother f.............3k


----------



## Green Grass

Right now!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Gophers are looking good


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1759037 said:


> To 3000 pages....


Only 700 to go. We got that tonight.


----------



## qualitycut

2300................


----------



## Polarismalibu

Here is 3000


----------



## Green Grass

Now...........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Few to go.


----------



## qualitycut

I suck at that game


----------



## Polarismalibu

Why dose my phone say we are on page 49999


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1759055 said:


> Now...........


You got it.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1759036 said:


> No my gf got another job so I skim off the top.


You need a girl friend to support your other girlfrind.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Couple more to 46,000


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1759027 said:


> Even I would say that is too much unless it only snowed for an hour then it could be great. Especially if it was 8p.m - 9.


I guess some places it snowed for 5 hours.?

Got 28" in some places.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Then its bed time.


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1759063 said:


> I guess some places it snowed for 5 hours.?
> 
> Got 28" in some places.


F that!!!!!!!


----------



## Green Grass

unit28;1759063 said:


> I guess some places it snowed for 5 hours.?
> 
> Got 28" in some places.


I would wait for it to melt in June


----------



## SnowGuy73

Skating is still on? Come on!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1759068 said:


> I would wait for it to melt in June


You and me both.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1759066 said:


> F that!!!!!!!


Yea that 24 from ice is going to hurt imagine 28!!!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1759069 said:


> Skating is still on? Come on!!


Each person is like 5 minutes. I switched to the gopher game.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1759071 said:


> Yea that 24 from ice is going to hurt imagine 28!!!


Suck!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1759072 said:


> Each person is like 5 minutes. I switched to the gopher game.


At least if it was women....


----------



## CityGuy

God I love peanut butter cups.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1759074 said:


> At least if it was women....


Some of them could be mistaken for women.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1759075 said:


> God I love peanut butter cups.


O yes!.......


----------



## SSS Inc.

46k BAM......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1759076 said:


> Some of them could be mistaken for women.


True that!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1759075 said:


> God I love peanut butter cups.


Those are the best!


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1759075 said:


> God I love peanut butter cups.


This was my desert at lunch today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1759079 said:


> 46k BAM......


Nice work everyone.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1759077 said:


> O yes!.......


That and Pearson nut rolls.


----------



## deicepro

here you go


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1759085 said:


> That and Pearson nut rolls.


O yes, again!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1759069 said:


> Skating is still on? Come on!!


Our "Third rock from the sun kid" Look alike could get the bronze.

Mens Skeleton at 11:00


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1759082 said:


> This was my desert at lunch today.


that looks good too


----------



## Polarismalibu

deicepro;1759086 said:


> here you go


Ahh the rock star girls


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1759085 said:


> That and Pearson nut rolls.


I had a chocolate one the other day yum


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1759085 said:


> That and Pearson nut rolls.


Those are great. We worked on their parking lot once and they gave us 4 cases of them when we were done. It was like 200 of the large ones. Never got sick of them.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1759088 said:


> Our "Third rock from the sun kid" Look alike could get the bronze.
> 
> Mens Skeleton at 11:00


Those people are nuts!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1759093 said:


> Those people are nuts!


SSS is making a track.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1759092 said:


> Those are great. We worked on their parking lot once and they gave us 4 cases of them when we were done. It was like 200 of the large ones. Never got sick of them.


Lucky!......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1759094 said:


> SSS is making a track.


Sweet, ill bring beer!


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1759091 said:


> I had a chocolate one the other day yum


Havent tried that yet


----------



## deicepro

Polarismalibu;1759090 said:


> Ahh the rock star girls


I had a couple drinks with her BUT she had herps, don't wanna bring that home....


----------



## qualitycut

How don't these guys get dizzy


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1759092 said:


> Those are great. We worked on their parking lot once and they gave us 4 cases of them when we were done. It was like 200 of the large ones. Never got sick of them.


I'd be in heaven.

State fair has good ones just inside the main gate 100 yards or so


----------



## SnowGuy73

deicepro;1759086 said:


> here you go


Better than all the candy listed!


----------



## qualitycut

deicepro;1759099 said:


> I had a couple drinks with her BUT she had herps, don't wanna bring that home....


Is that why you had to take the creeper pic?


----------



## Green Grass

deicepro;1759099 said:


> I had a couple drinks with her BUT she had herps, don't wanna bring that home....


Nobody wants to bring that home!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1759101 said:


> I'd be in heaven.
> 
> State fair has good ones just inside the main gate 100 yards or so


Really?.....


----------



## CityGuy

5-3 mn. 400 min to go.


----------



## SnowGuy73

deicepro;1759099 said:


> I had a couple drinks with her BUT she had herps, don't wanna bring that home....


Hahahahah! Really?


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1759097 said:


> Sweet, ill bring beer!


I'm hoping for some snow to build it. If not I'll have to truck it in. Not sure how the neighbors will feel about that though.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1759108 said:


> I'm hoping for some snow to build it. If not I'll have to truck it in. Not sure how the neighbors will feel about that though.


Who cares about the neighbors! They can move!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1759108 said:


> I'm hoping for some snow to build it. If not I'll have to truck it in. Not sure how the neighbors will feel about that though.


You worry too much!


----------



## Polarismalibu

deicepro;1759099 said:


> I had a couple drinks with her BUT she had herps, don't wanna bring that home....


For some reason I am not surprised


----------



## CityGuy

Quality is this you?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1759104 said:


> Nobody wants to bring that home!


Well the one from Montrose is fun to burn with at least.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1759105 said:


> Really?.....


Yes sir. Those are great. Get one on the way in and the way out every year.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1759110 said:


> Who cares about the neighbors! They can move!


I think they may die before they move. One is like 95 yrs old.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1759108 said:


> I'm hoping for some snow to build it. If not I'll have to truck it in. Not sure how the neighbors will feel about that though.


Thought you hated them anyway?


----------



## deicepro

qualitycut;1759103 said:


> Is that why you had to take the creeper pic?


the creeper pic and the head nod got me her #Thumbs Up

boy was I disappointed after the drinks...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1759116 said:


> Yes sir. Those are great. Get one on the way in and the way out every year.


Hmmmmm......


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1759117 said:


> I think they may die before they move. One is like 95 yrs old.


Maybe she will want to try it!


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1759108 said:


> I'm hoping for some snow to build it. If not I'll have to truck it in. Not sure how the neighbors will feel about that though.


Just clean it off the road. Mlps won't mind I am sure.


----------



## SnowGuy73

deicepro;1759119 said:


> the creeper pic and the head nod got me her #Thumbs Up
> 
> boy was I disappointed after the drinks...


Does it still burn to pee?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1759120 said:


> Hmmmmm......


If you walk in main gate go 100 yards or so and they would be on your right.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1759121 said:


> Maybe she will want to try it!


That will insure their dead before moving!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1759124 said:


> If you walk in main gate go 100 yards or so and they would be on your right.


Ill have to check that out this year.


----------



## deicepro

SnowGuy73;1759123 said:


> Does it still burn to pee?


umm....


----------



## Drakeslayer

Anyone have the picture of lwnmwrman with Pintle hitch stuck in the shovelers truck. I was driving today and thought of it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Skeleton girl is cute.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1759129 said:


> Skeleton girl is cute.


Those are some long legs on whats her name.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Did anyone notice Meridith Viera's one eye was droopy just like how Costas' eye started out.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1759131 said:


> Did anyone notice Meridith Viera's one eye was droopy just like how Costas' eye started out.


Someone must be farting on their pillows


----------



## BossPlow614

Go out for dinner & margaritas til now, then check this when we're on the way to the next bar & you guys rack up 18 pages...


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SSS Inc.;1759092 said:


> Those are great. We worked on their parking lot once and they gave us 4 cases of them when we were done. It was like 200 of the large ones. Never got sick of them.


Was a field service tech for 9yrs and serviced Pearson 4-5 times a year. Always walked out with more candy than I could/would eat. They have a nut goody but its in a white wrapper and it had carmel? I was told they don't even sell them here but they are pretty good. Edit Looked it up, it's the Bun bar they had vanilla,maple, and carmel. The vanilla was pretty good


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1759133 said:


> Go out for dinner & margaritas til now, then check this when we're on the way to the next bar & you guys rack up 18 pages...


Some of us are stuck at home.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1759133 said:


> Go out for dinner & margaritas til now, then check this when we're on the way to the next bar & you guys rack up 18 pages...


You and the boyfriend?


----------



## CityGuy

Ok I am sick and tired of the media making such a big deal with this mornings fatal fire. I feel bad for the family and friends. But people need to also understand that those rescuers are going through some emotional trauma as well and should be recognized for their actions as well.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1759138 said:


> Ok I am sick and tired of the media making such a big deal with this mornings fatal fire. I feel bad for the family and friends. But people need to also understand that those rescuers are going through some emotional trauma as well and should be recognized for their actions as well.


They mentioned ot earlier about how hard it is on them


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1759139 said:


> They mentioned ot earlier about how hard it is on them


Must have been a diffrent channel. 11 did not say a thing about it.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Some of us are just hanging out with the dogs, the wife and little one are still up north. Made a ham and turkey sammich, salad, and a glass of milk. It's getting pretty crazy over here


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1759142 said:


> Must have been a diffrent channel. 11 did not say a thing about it.


I can't remember was 5 o clock news. They interviewed the chief and he talk about it as well


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1759143 said:


> Some of us are just hanging out with the dogs, the wife and little one are still up north. Made a ham and turkey sammich, salad, and a glass of milk. It's getting pretty crazy over here


Haha, nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1759138 said:


> Ok I am sick and tired of the media making such a big deal with this mornings fatal fire. I feel bad for the family and friends. But people need to also understand that those rescuers are going through some emotional trauma as well and should be recognized for their actions as well.


I have noticed that before with other fires/accidents. They never give much or any credit to the people who go in there to save others. It's really sad.

There was a story a few weeks ago a member of a fd got arrested for not moving his truck while responding to a accident on the highway. Aren't you guys trained to block yourself and victims with your trucks for protection from other cars?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1759138 said:


> *Ok I am sick and tired of the media making such a big deal with this mornings fatal fire.* I feel bad for the family and friends. But people need to also understand that those rescuers are going through some emotional trauma as well and should be recognized for their actions as well.


Nothing but respect for all you guys that are firefighters but five kids died. I think in this case I'm going to think about the kids that are no longer with us and what they must have went through. Pretty sure you guys that do this aren't doing it for the praise and recognition. If those were my kids I could care less what other people are going through while knowing full well many people risked their lives in order to save my family. I'm sure they will be recognized eventually but c'mon man that's a lot of little lives that are lost, the fireman are still here to get their medal.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

3*, calm, clear, full moon


----------



## SSS Inc.

Wow, I guess I shut down the thread. Or you all went to bed and are getting lucky.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1759158 said:


> Wow, I guess I shut down the thread. Or you all went to bed and are getting lucky.


Lol, it shut down a while ago


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1759159 said:


> Lol, it shut down a while ago


Oh I know.  Mens skeleton is on soon so have to stay up for that.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1759163 said:


> Oh I know.  Mens skeleton is on soon so have to stay up for that.


Me too the skiing is cool tool


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1759164 said:


> Me too the skiing is cool tool


Its awesome. Can't believe they can land on two feet.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1759158 said:


> Wow, I guess I shut down the thread. Or you all went to bed and are getting lucky.


Everyone quit cold turkey in here


----------



## OC&D

Looks like I missed all the fun around here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

-1, calm, clear. 

06:03


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu is down to .28" for today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu is also back down to 2-4" for tomorrow Monday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS holding the same still for today 1-2" and tomorrow. 2-5"


----------



## SnowGuy73

New hourly is up again though, 1.3" total starting at 09:00 now.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1759213 said:


> New hourly is up again though, 1.3" total starting at 09:00 now.


About the time we start burning at 8 it will start/


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1759215 said:


> About the time we start burning at 8 it will start/


Probably for you, that was the start time for Shakopee.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hourly for tomorrow and Monday shows about 3.3"


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yuhas is saying 1-2" now today, future cast is looking most impressive this morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Terrible timing for Monday. Starting around 23:00 Sunday with drizzle then heavy snow about 04:00.


----------



## qualitycut

I'm not liking the storm everything is talking about fir next weekend. Even nws.


----------



## unit28

you all remember the hybrid map I made yesterday?

you know, the one where I drew my own red circle for the main impact for MN?

The one with the heavy snow accumulation? {no, not a two footer}

NOAA has updated their map this morning, also...................


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1759176 said:


> Looks like I missed all the fun around here.


OC, Are you up watching this game????


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1759245 said:


> OC, Are you up watching this game????


Some good intensity


----------



## SnowGuy73

Cody says about an inch metro.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1759240 said:


> I'm not liking the storm everything is talking about fir next weekend. Even nws.


Looks kinda substantial on the GFS next weekend. But thats a long ways away.



unit28;1759242 said:


> you all remember the hybrid map I made yesterday?
> 
> you know, the one where I drew my own red circle for the main impact for MN?
> 
> The one with the heavy snow accumulation? {no, not a two footer}
> 
> NOAA has updated their map this morning, also...................


Nice work Unit. THere circle is huge though.


----------



## qualitycut

If I was a nhl player at the Olympics I would be taken full advantage of it when it comes to all the good looking girls.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1759246 said:


> Some good intensity


Nice to start on the Powerplay. I don't want to spoil it for ocd but its saturday so he should get up to watch. ussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflag


----------



## unit28

here's NOAA's new upgated probabilities map.......... Early Monday morning/--Sunday


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1759251 said:


> Nice to start on the Powerplay. I don't want to spoil it for ocd but its saturday so he should get up to watch. ussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflag


What's your thoughts on today and tomorrow?


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1759253 said:


> here's NOAA's new upgated probabilities map.......... Early Monday morning/Sun night


So it went down?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1759253 said:


> here's NOAA's new upgated probabilities map.......... Early Monday morning/Sun night


What's that mean? 10% snow? No snow?


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1759249 said:


> Nice work Unit. THere circle is huge though.


do you know why?

.....

remember on the next map I posted?

I was yammering some scientific jargon about the occluded front,

and how it will split


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1759255 said:


> So it went down?


Yes.



jimslawnsnow;1759256 said:


> What's that mean? 10% snow? No snow?


10% chance of 4" or more.



qualitycut;1759254 said:


> What's your thoughts on today and tomorrow?


Not sure yet. Rap is double all the models this morning.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Radar looks to be filling nicely. But not real impressive. As it sits now I would get maybe a 1/2". I know it should fill in more though


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1759261 said:


> Yes.
> 
> 10% chance of 4" or more.p
> 
> Not sure yet. Rap is double all the models this morning.


Yea I seen that on the meteo link you gave


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1759260 said:


> do you know why?
> 
> .....
> 
> remember on the next map I posted?
> 
> I was yammering some scientific jargon about the occluded front,
> 
> and how it will split


I think I skipped class that day. :crying:


----------



## unit28

NOAA's updated forecasted precip totals

My guess

is it will condense down

on the upper tier of the storm track.

Meaning two things, less snow west and south, 
Warm air advection for those two locals, creating greater isentropic lift over East and North

just a guess


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1759267 said:


> NOAA's updated forecasted precip totals
> 
> My guess
> 
> is it will condense down
> 
> on the upper tier of the storm track.
> 
> Meaning two things, less snow west and south,
> Warm air advection for those two locals, creating greater isentropic lift over East and North
> 
> just a guess


Not even an inch fir the metro?


----------



## qualitycut

Wonder if skrokum went to see his gf


----------



## SSS Inc.

Wow. Nice blocked shot. Ouch.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1759269 said:


> Not even an inch fir the metro?


Thats no the storm total precip. Only 6 hours worth. NWS has .27" of precip. for the airport. Sun/mon

Unit is just showing how it is split.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1759274 said:


> Thats no the storm total precip. Only 6 hours worth. NWS has .27" of precip. for the airport. Sun/mon


O gotcha.......


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1759266 said:


> I think I skipped class that day. :crying:


post 45821

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1758862&highlight=ocluded#post1758862



qualitycut;1759269 said:


> Not even an inch fir the metro?


as sss said,
during a certain time frame

those are LI liquid precip totals,
accumulations depend on wet bulb and ratio differences

isentropic lift ..........
snow really like to get going where there's isentropic lift.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Is that Ziggy Wilf sitting next to Putin?


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1759277 said:


> post 45821
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1758862&highlight=ocluded#post1758862
> 
> those are LI liquid precip totals
> 
> isentropic lift ..........
> snow really like to get going where there's isentropic lift.


So what is your prediction for sun,mon


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1759277 said:


> post 45821
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1758862&highlight=ocluded#post1758862
> 
> those are LI liquid precip totals
> 
> isentropic lift ..........
> snow really like to get going where there's isentropic lift.


Thanks.:salute:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Cody was showing a good amount of rain to start the Monday storm.


----------



## qualitycut

Nice between the legs


----------



## SSS Inc.

ussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflag


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1759288 said:


> Nice between the legs


That would have been sweet if it went in.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1759289 said:


> ussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflag


Thought they may take it back after that crappy call in the USA womens game


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1759280 said:


> So what is your prediction for sun,mon


need to look at temps coming down from Canada


----------



## SSS Inc.

Skeleton will be live at 9. Thumbs Up


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;1759285 said:


> Cody was showing a good amount of rain to start the Monday storm.


that could be,

on the S side of it

temps need to be judged a bit
as the southerlies could be strong if the high pressure builds from the south side.

Looks like at least 1/2" liquid could be possible.
which I always say 28 puts us about 4" snow acc most times.

double the 28 and you're at the 8+ mark
depending on te3mps.


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1759311 said:


> that could be,
> 
> on the S side of it
> 
> temps need to be judged a bit
> as the southerlies could be strong if the high pressure builds from the south side.
> 
> Looks like at least 1/2" liquid could be possible.
> which I always say 28 puts us about 4" snow acc most times.
> 
> double the 28 and you're at the 8+ mark
> depending on te3mps.


That's where he was showing it, southern side of the system.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Garbage call.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1759315 said:


> That's where he was showing it, southern side of the system.


Where is southern side?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1759309 said:


> Skeleton will be live at 9. Thumbs Up


I hope its on regular tv!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1759327 said:


> Where is southern side?


It showed like downtown and south, I think.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1759329 said:


> I hope its on regular tv!


Nope. Its on the same channel as this hockey game. Can't believe this isn't on channel 11. This game is on KFAN though.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Power play. I say JVR gets a goal. ussmileyflag


----------



## qualitycut

Goal!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

ussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflag


----------



## qualitycut

That was dirty, wonder if razalaf will go missing after the game


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## Drakeslayer

We will probably read about the Russian who took both penalties that USA scored on in the news tomorrow. Knife wounds or something.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1759334 said:


> Nope. Its on the same channel as this hockey game. Can't believe this isn't on channel 11. This game is on KFAN though.


Well that sucks! O well!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1759340 said:


>


Weird it doesn't look like crap in radar.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1759343 said:


> Well that sucks! O well!


If you're a hockey fan I would at least listen to this game on kfan. Its getting intense.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Not sure I trust any weather guy that's not wearing a tie.

Yuhas making it casual Saturday??


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1759340 said:


>


Is that a Novak update?


----------



## SSS Inc.

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. Could see that coming.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1759355 said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. Could see that coming.


Power play goals


----------



## SSS Inc.

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TKLAWN

No goal!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

High stick. ussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflag


***Thats pretty lame.

*** It was the net?????


----------



## unit28

goal

oh wait a second


----------



## Camden

That was a good goal. Wow, they really gave the US a gift.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Refs will go missing now


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1759366 said:


> High stick. ussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflag


Hmm I didn't see one though o well


----------



## qualitycut

Net off.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Channel 4 guy just said biggest snowfall in two years for next weekend.


----------



## unit28

oh boy......


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1759375 said:


> Channel 4 guy just said biggest snowfall in two years for next weekend.


Man they like to jump on the long range all of a sudden.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1759378 said:


> Man they like to jump on the long range all of a sudden.


Because its going to be warm next week so they need a reason for people to watch


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Moisture on the radar is creeping back towards the metro instead of sliding to the SE.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1759376 said:


> oh boy......


Nobody is biting. So what going on? Or are you just watching hockey?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1759381 said:


> Moisture on the radar is creeping back towards the metro instead of sliding to the SE.


I've been watching that. Its still west enough where it could be interesting by the time it gets here.

ussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflag


----------



## qualitycut

Is this a round robin?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1759385 said:


> Is this a round robin?


Yes. Then they have a bracket later this week.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1759384 said:


> I've been watching that. Its still west enough where it could be interesting by the time it gets here.
> 
> ussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflag


I don't THINK it will get to the 2-4" level Novak has, especially by me, but I can see why NWS keeps the 1-2" 694 and south.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1759381 said:


> Moisture on the radar is creeping back towards the metro instead of sliding to the SE.


I noticed that also.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1759388 said:


> I don't THINK it will get to the 2-4" level Novak has, especially by me, but I can see why NWS keeps the 1-2" 694 and south.


4" seems a little high . I'll take 2".


----------



## qualitycut

The greens look tone evolving farther south though


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Where are you guys watching the game?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Shoot out.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1759393 said:


> Where are you guys watching the game?


NBCSports.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1759393 said:


> Where are you guys watching the game?


Nbc sports


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got it.... Thanks.

Anyone want to come out and hang this door on my tractor so I can stay in bed today?


----------



## SSS Inc.

ussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflag


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1759383 said:


> Nobody is biting. So what going on? Or are you just watching hockey?


 just the looks from the Russian head coach
I can see it now
gulp......


----------



## qualitycut

No parise???


----------



## SSS Inc.

WOW. THis is fun.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Oshie. Put him in again.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1759346 said:


> Weird it doesn't look like crap in radar.


I was thinking the same.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1759245 said:


> OC, Are you up watching this game????


Nope. It's on the DVR. I'll watch it later.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1759407 said:


> WOW. THis is fun.


Buddy just text me to ask if I watched it and not to spoil it because he's only half way through I said I hope you extended the recording


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1759352 said:


> Is that a Novak update?


Yes it is.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1759410 said:


> Nope. It's on the DVR. I'll watch it later.


Hope you extended it


----------



## SSS Inc.

ussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflag


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1759411 said:


> Buddy just text me to ask if I watched it and not to spoil it because he's only half way through I said I hope you extended the recording


If he misses it he can watch this afternoon.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS is up to 1-3" now....


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1759418 said:


> NWS is up to 1-3" now....


Hourly showing 0.6"!?!?!?!


----------



## OC&D

Guess I should have skipped trying to catch up in here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu holding at .28".


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1759421 said:


> Guess I should have skipped trying to catch up in here.


I was gone for 30 minutes at a fire call and missed two pages..... And I wasn't even posting!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1759418 said:


> NWS is up to 1-3" now....


Me too. And they extended the stop time took


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1759421 said:


> Guess I should have skipped trying to catch up in here.


Watch it anyway. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1759424 said:


> Me too. And they extended the stop time took


Some dark greens heading your way... I think Novak will be right, hopefully it stays south of me.


----------



## qualitycut

I'm headed to the polar plunge gonna have a few drinks so hopefully doesn't amount to much or ends late


----------



## Green Grass

Did we win?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1759423 said:


> I was gone for 30 minutes at a fire call and missed two pages..... And I wasn't even posting!


Wow you left the house today!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1759432 said:


> Did we win?


ussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflag


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

What the hell???? In the last 30 minutes I went from less than 1/2" for today to 1-2" today.


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1759437 said:


> What the hell???? In the last 30 minutes I went from less than 1/2" for today to 1-2" today.


Wait it will change again.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1759430 said:


> I'm headed to the polar plunge gonna have a few drinks so hopefully doesn't amount to much or ends late


Tie a cinder block to Ian's foot will ya.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1759430 said:


> I'm headed to the polar plunge gonna have a few drinks so hopefully doesn't amount to much or ends late


You and Ian carpooling?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1759446 said:


> You and Ian carpooling?


I bet they are good buddies.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1759434 said:


> Wow you left the house today!


Did yesterday too.... Got fuel, picked up the little man, got salt, went to fleet farm,.........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1759447 said:


> I bet they are good buddies.


I think its his dad!


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1759444 said:


> Tie a cinder block to Ian's foot will ya.


If hes at this one I'm going to heckle him. I run into Dave Dahl once and a while and always give him crap about the forecast. He's actually a cool guy hr bought me about 6 drinks last time I saw him.


----------



## qualitycut

I'm at less than 1 now


----------



## Camden

That was a pool play game...imagine how awesome it'll be once the knockout rounds begin!

Starting to snow right now...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1759450 said:


> If hes at this one I'm going to heckle him. I run into Dave Dahl once and a while and always give him crap about the forecast. He's actually a cool guy hr bought me about 6 drinks last time I saw him.


Dahl used to hang out at Running Aces after the news a few years ago.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1759450 said:


> If hes at this one I'm going to heckle him. I run into Dave Dahl once and a while and always give him crap about the forecast. He's actually a cool guy hr bought me about 6 drinks last time I saw him.


You going to prior lake?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That dark green that WAS shooting for Jim is making a beeline for the cities all of a sudden.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1759455 said:


> Dahl used to hang out at Running Aces after the news a few years ago.


Are they still in business, I never hear them advertise anymore.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1759457 said:


> You going to prior lake?


Yup.........


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1759458 said:


> That dark green that WAS shooting for Jim is making a beeline for the cities all of a sudden.


Mine still shows it heading straight east.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1759462 said:


> Yup.........


Fun........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Look at the midwest radar from NWS. You can see the top of the greens is taking a sharp left turn and heading directly to the cities. 

I would imagine the reason for the increase in totals for everyone from NWS.


----------



## SnowGuy73

My hourly shot up to 1.8" now.


----------



## unit28

radar I'm watching has an Eastward movement

top looks weak

side note...skeleton racing, just wow


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1759466 said:


> Look at the midwest radar from NWS. You can see the top of the greens is taking a sharp left turn and heading directly to the cities.
> 
> I would imagine the reason for the increase in totals for everyone from NWS.


Its definitely spreading on the north side of that blob. Just switched me over to 1-3" Literally one minute ago. I was trying to figure out whst snow was talking about so I kept hitting refresh.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/uppermissvly_loop.php


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1759466 said:


> Look at the midwest radar from NWS. You can see the top of the greens is taking a sharp left turn and heading directly to the cities.
> 
> I would imagine the reason for the increase in totals for everyone from NWS.


Mine doesn't zoom out that far so ill take your word for it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1759469 said:


> radar I'm watching has an Eastward movement
> 
> top looks weak
> 
> side note...skeleton racing, just wow


Is that picture from your ATARI? Just kidding. :waving:

Skeleton is terrifying.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1759472 said:


> http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/uppermissvly_loop.php


Yuck!.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1759476 said:


> Is that picture from your ATARI? Just kidding. :waving:
> 
> Skeleton is terrifying.


Haha, Jerk!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1759458 said:


> That dark green that WAS shooting for Jim is making a beeline for the cities all of a sudden.


And now spliting ad heading south and towards you


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1759480 said:


> And now spliting ad heading south and towards you


Like a summer storm?


----------



## SnowGuy73

The very back, at the nd/sd/MN border looks to be drying up!?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1759487 said:


> The very back, at the nd/sd/MN border looks to be drying up!?


Possibly, but remember a couple of weeks ago when we were discussing the lack of radars in the area.

Could just be a lack of radar returns available as well.

Think of it as the lack of 4g Sprint towers for radar service.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1759491 said:


> Think of it as the lack of 4g Sprint towers for radar service.


Well then the radar should be completely clear!

Haha.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Weather radio just said 5"+ north of 94 for Monday with lighter amounts along and south of 94


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We've had 1-3 Sunday night, 1-3 Monday morning for a couple of days now with a 4.2" for the hourly until midday Monday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Some pretty deep greens getting close to the SW metro. Wonder if the backside will slide SE enough to pull these greens with it, and pinwheel right below the south side.

Little pockets of green on the north side by me, but not as much as the last 2 nights, at least not right now.


----------



## TKLAWN

Light snow now. Tiny flakes


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1759508 said:


> Light snow now. Tiny flakes


Nothing here yet.


----------



## SSS Inc.

NWS posted a short term Nowcast half an hour ago.

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/nowcast.php?site=mpx


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS already has a 60% chance for Friday!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1759468 said:


> My hourly shot up to 1.8" now.


I'm at 1.5". Moisture has been over me for a while....no snow yet. Dry air unit?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1759514 said:


> NWS already has a 60% chance for Friday!


I have snow everyday except Tuesday on NWS and the same with accu


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1759518 said:


> I'm at 1.5". Moisture has been over me for a while....no snow yet. Dry air unit?


I'm at 1.7", lost a 1/10th !


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1759521 said:


> I have snow everyday except Tuesday on NWS and the same with accu


5 showed the same last night.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The snow is expanding further to the north.


----------



## Green Grass

Snow sticking in Waconia.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1759535 said:


> Snow sticking in Waconia.


Wonderful.....

Assuming you're outside of tk's house.... Watching him!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Flurries here now.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Nothing here yet


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1759542 said:


> Flurries here now.


Same in prior lake. I'm saying maybe an inch when it's done


----------



## SSS Inc.

From NWS facebook 17 minutes ago. 

US National Weather Service Twin Cities Minnesota
Snow will be moving into the Twin Cities from from west to east over the next 60-90 minutes. It will come down fairly heavily for a period of an hour or so, especially in the south metro. A quick 1-2" is expected in those areas.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1759544 said:


> Same in prior lake. I'm saying maybe an inch when it's done


Is that per your dad Ian or uncle Dave?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Couple light flakes now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snow is going straight NE and getting stronger on the NWS radar now.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1759547 said:


> Is that per your dad Ian or uncle Dave?


Per me, my bloody Mary and Coors


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The pockets of 3" will move about 40 miles north.

I'm saying Jim will barely get snow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1759545 said:


> From NWS facebook 17 minutes ago.
> 
> US National Weather Service Twin Cities Minnesota
> Snow will be moving into the Twin Cities from from west to east over the next 60-90 minutes. It will come down fairly heavily for a period of an hour or so, especially in the south metro. A quick 1-2" is expected in those areas.


Wow, what a great knowingwhereitsgoingtosnowwhenitsalreadysnowingmind...

They wait until its snowing in the south metro to predict snow in the south metro.... Fricking clowns!!.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1759550 said:


> Per me, my bloody Mary and Coors


Hahahahah!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light snow....


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1759537 said:


> Wonderful.....
> 
> Assuming you're outside of tk's house.... Watching him!


 I should probably file a report.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1759458 said:


> That dark green that WAS shooting for Jim is making a beeline for the cities all of a sudden.


To be fair, I posted this at 9:36. Up until then, the snow was sliding to the SE.

It's 10:46, and the update was posted from NWS 17 minutes ago, so 10:30.

I would imagine they couldn't react as quickly as I posted, or they would be posting new forecasts every 6 minutes.

No one here or anywhere else saw the snow turning around (maybe unit) and coming back at us from the south, it was all sliding to the east.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1759537 said:


> Wonderful.....
> 
> Assuming you're outside of tk's house.... Watching him!


Hiding behind his truck.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1759557 said:


> I should probably file a report.


Something to look into I guess.


----------



## TKLAWN

It's coming down pretty good. We will have an inch in no time if it keeps up.:crying:


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1759564 said:


> It's coming down pretty good. We will have an inch in no time if it keeps up.:crying:


Were screwed!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1759551 said:


> The pockets of 3" will move about 40 miles north.
> 
> I'm saying Jim will barely get snow.


Snowing like a m'fer now


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1759562 said:


> Hiding behind his truck.


"Filling" his gas tank?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1759566 said:


> Snowing like a m'fer now


Keep it down there please!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Still light snow here, big flakes though.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1759567 said:


> "Filling" his gas tank?


Draining the diesel. My truck is low.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1759571 said:


> Draining the diesel. My truck is low.


Way to keep fuel costs down!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1759569 said:


> Keep it down there please!


Trying but lwnmrmn keeps saying its headed that way


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1759576 said:


> Trying but lwnmrmn keeps saying its headed that way


Try harder damn it!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green, is the snow fluffy or wet?

The light snow here is melting on contact for now.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1759575 said:


> Way to keep fuel costs down!


He just thinks that he has a fuel leak.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1759577 said:


> Try harder damn it!


Its snowing hard.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1759578 said:


> Green, is the snow fluffy or wet?


Small fluffy flakes


----------



## jimslawnsnow

What's this about a murder at baileys nursery?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1759580 said:


> Its snowing hard.


That's a start.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1759580 said:


> Its snowing hard.


Winter weather advisory to the east of you. 2-4"


----------



## SnowGuy73

Snowing here now.... Looks like heavy stuff.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Winter weather advisory now


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1759587 said:


> Winter weather advisory to the east of you. 2-4"


Its here already


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1759583 said:


> What's this about a murder at baileys nursery?


Guy didn't like his co-worker.

http://www.twincities.com/crime/ci_...bbing-victim-idd-co-worker-charged?source=rss


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1759591 said:


> Guy didn't like his co-worker.
> 
> http://www.twincities.com/crime/ci_...bbing-victim-idd-co-worker-charged?source=rss


Some very cute women work there.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

View out my back window


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Another


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like fun!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1759595 said:


> Looks like fun!


Its kinda melting here too hopefully doesnt add up much


----------



## SSS Inc.

I'll take 2"(or 1.5 would work too) please and be done by 1:30. Thanks. :waving:


----------



## SnowGuy73

View out mine.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Stuff headed toward the metro looks more impressive than whats down by the advisory area on the metro radar anyway.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1759597 said:


> Its kinda melting here too hopefully doesnt add up much


It picked up here, not melting so much anymore.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1759599 said:


> View out mine.


Take another picture in about 10 minutes.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1759597 said:


> Its kinda melting here too hopefully doesnt add up much


You may want to go easy on the beers. We have half inch already and it's pretty heavy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1759598 said:


> I'll take 2"(or 1.5 would work too) please and be done by 1:30. Thanks. :waving:


You know you're getting your wish.

Thinking about putting the plow on and heading towards St. Paul.

We are on the very north edge up here, not sure if we'll get an inch here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1759602 said:


> Take another picture in about 10 minutes.


I see that stripe heading towards me.


----------



## TKLAWN

Please kill me!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looking at the far SW traffic cams, all the roads are white.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1759605 said:


> You may want to go easy on the beers. We have half inch already and it's pretty heavy.


That dark green didn't even really make it to you, likes its going to hit me!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1759609 said:


> Looking at the far SW traffic cams, all the roads are white.


Great. My wife took all the kids to Costco. She's not the strongest driver. :laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

I am waiting till tonight if we do get snow. Nap it off then plow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like it's starting to swing back more easterly now.


----------



## qualitycut

We will end up with an inch at my house


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1759613 said:


> Looks like it's starting to swing back more easterly now.


It can move out of here anytime now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1759615 said:


> we will end up with an inch at my house


1.5"...................


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1759612 said:


> I am waiting till tonight if we do get snow. Nap it off then plow


Agreed, no point in fighting the idiots drivers for 2"


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1759616 said:


> It can move out of here anytime now.


I think you have about an hour and a half or so.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

SnowGuy73;1759552 said:


> Wow, what a great knowingwhereitsgoingtosnowwhenitsalreadysnowingmind...
> 
> They wait until its snowing in the south metro to predict snow in the south metro.... Fricking clowns!!.


Yep, new weather term, not a forecast but a " PASTCAST"

Remember, these guys have advanced degrees as mets. They have
millions and millions of dollars of resources so they can't be wrong.
It's the damn WEATHER that keeps making mistake after mistake.


----------



## SnowGuy73

MNPLOWCO;1759622 said:


> Yep, new weather term, not a forecast but a " PASTCAST"
> 
> Remember, these guys have advanced degrees as mets. They have
> millions and millions of dollars of resources so they can't be wrong.
> It's the damn WEATHER that keeps making mistake after mistake.


Nope..... Its Bush's fault!

But seriously, I agree with everything you've said.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1759613 said:


> Looks like it's starting to swing back more easterly now.


Maybe it will stop at about 394. Looks like a lot coming my way by the airport.


----------



## mn-bob

qualitycut;1759597 said:


> Its kinda melting here too hopefully doesnt add up much


What ??????


----------



## Polarismalibu

No new snow here as of yet


----------



## SSS Inc.

Went from light flurries to moderate snow in a split second here. Hmmm.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1759626 said:


> No new snow here as of yet


Lucky!.......


----------



## qualitycut

Its been snowing good for a bit but I can still see the road through the snow


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Just got out of the shower and its coming down pretty good, the wind sure picked up. Average size fluffy flakes


----------



## SnowGuy73

10 minutes later....


----------



## SSS Inc.

Looks like its still trying to push your way Lwnmwr. Not sure it will quite make it though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

30 minutes tops.

At least of the stuff he needs to worry about.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1759632 said:


> Looks like its still trying to push your way Lwnmwr. Not sure it will quite make it though.


It's shearing off (south of the 94 corridor).

That's why I'm thinking of hooking up the plow and heading to St. Paul.

I'll be there to get the walks done at least if they need to be done.

I can plow south - north if needed and when I get out of the 1" triggers, I go home.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SSS Inc.;1759632 said:


> Looks like its still trying to push your way Lwnmwr. Not sure it will quite make it though.


Uh oh he's talking to himself again


----------



## SSS Inc.

This is out my front door. Crazy. 12" an hour kind of stuff.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I think I went and got my plow for nothing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1759638 said:


> This is out my front door. Crazy. 12" an hour kind of stuff.


Didn't know you can post pics from NEXT weekend already!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1759640 said:


> I think I went and got my plow for nothing.


If you really want to plow I can send you a list.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Hey MN-bob. I like your photo icon. I must be thinking of spring cuz I swear after a quick glance at the
picture that is was some girls yellow bikini bottom :laughing: Love it!! Now we just need you to set up some strobe globes on the roof line!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Traffic cams show Anoka, Rogers, Elk River, pretty much just melting off.


----------



## SSS Inc.

My crazy neighbor already dug his car out and its still snowing. Not sure why I always get more than you guys.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

494 and Valley View looks like a white out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1759647 said:


> My crazy neighbor already dug his car out and its still snowing. Not sure why I always get more than you guys.


Typical customer of mine.

Cept the car would be the parking lot, but then all the rest of the snow would be the roads.

"Where are you going anyways??"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The RAP keeps all the moisture south of me as well.


----------



## qualitycut

White our here but coming down really light, maybe 1/4


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1759651 said:


> Typical customer of mine.
> 
> Cept the car would be the parking lot, but then all the rest of the snow would be the roads.
> 
> "Where are you going anyways??"


I love when people pull their car out to a nice clean area to get 12" off of it right in front of an entry or something.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dark green is over me now..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TK:

Your snow letting up yet?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1759657 said:


> Dark green is over me now..


10 more minutes, not much change.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Back edge of heavy stuff moving into carver county now..


----------



## OC&D

I have a dusting here with very light snow. I don't think it's even 1/4".


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1759658 said:


> TK:
> 
> Your snow letting up yet?


Nope. Probably at around an inch now. My foot prints are covered from bout a half hour ago.:angry:


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1759663 said:


> I have a dusting here with very light snow. I don't think it's even 1/4".


Got about 1/4" here. Really picking up now. Looks like me and you have a ways to go yet.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Maybe 1/2" or so here.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Have at least 2" here now


----------



## Camden

Pretty cool interview with TJ Oshie just now. Very humble guy, just awesome!


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1759566 said:


> Snowing like a m'fer now


Same here...


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1759662 said:


> Back edge of heavy stuff moving into carver county now..


Novack is starting to look like a weather genius!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1759670 said:


> Have at least 2" here now


Holy damn!


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1759658 said:


> TK:
> 
> Your snow letting up yet?


Not at all


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1759674 said:


> Novack is starting to look like a weather genius!


I wouldn't go that far, but he's good.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1759676 said:


> Not at all


You in his shed now or basement?


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;1759671 said:


> Pretty cool interview with TJ Oshie just now. Very humble guy, just awesome!


He really stepped up. A lot of pressure for a young kid. They rode him all the way top notch kid very humble


----------



## skorum03

Down in Ames, IA right now with the gf.... Do I need to come home? My hourly only says 1.1 for me last I checked... It's snowing hard down here right now.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Officially, (by my own little play school tape measurer ) we have 1/8th inch in
Minnetonka, Wayzata. We are half way through the event so I figure 1/14 inch at the finish line. Yawn.


----------



## skorum03

Radar shows this is a pretty big system 'eh?


----------



## SnowGuy73

MNPLOWCO;1759682 said:


> Officially, (by my own little play school tape measurer ) we have 1/8th inch in
> Minnetonka, Wayzata. We are half way through the event so I figure 1/14 inch at the finish line. Yawn.


That's it huh!?

Nice.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1759678 said:


> You in his shed now or basement?


Shed taking exmark parts.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Yep that's it unless the "big snow" is hiding somewhere. Hey Guys, this will be my 97 post in 5 years. At this rate I will hit 100 in 3 more months! Cheer a guy on, will ya!


----------



## OC&D

MNPLOWCO;1759682 said:


> Officially, (by my own little play school tape measurer ) we have 1/8th inch in
> Minnetonka, Wayzata. We are half way through the event so I figure 1/14 inch at the finish line. Yawn.


So you get less accumulation the more it snows? We must live in different realities.


----------



## Greenery

SSS Inc.;1759638 said:


> This is out my front door. Crazy. 12" an hour kind of stuff.


I would love to look out and see that..


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1759667 said:


> Got about 1/4" here. Really picking up now. Looks like me and you have a ways to go yet.


Indeed. I don't know that I'm seeing 2" out of this.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;1759680 said:


> Down in Ames, IA right now with the gf.... Do I need to come home? My hourly only says 1.1 for me last I checked... It's snowing hard down here right now.


I have 2" and still counting here 60 miles south of the metro


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1759698 said:


> I would love to look out and see that..


I know what I would be doing if I looked out and saw that. It surely wouldn't be plowing!


----------



## Camden

OC&D;1759696 said:


> So you get less accumulation the more it snows? We must live in different realities.


I'm pretty sure he had a fat-finger moment and typed 14 instead of just 4.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

OC&D;1759696 said:


> So you get less accumulation the more it snows? We must live in different realities.


Yes, your saying somethings wrong with my math? Let's see you add and subtract fractions. It's hard. Now I will go away and sulk:crying:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1759691 said:


> Shed taking exmark parts.


One way to keep your parts overhead down.


----------



## SnowGuy73

MNPLOWCO;1759703 said:


> Yes, your saying somethings wrong with my math? Let's see you add and subtract fractions. It's hard. Now I will go away and sulk:crying:


Hahahahah.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

If it is out of here in an hour and a half AT THIS RATE I'll only see .5". Only at a dusting right now


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1759704 said:


> One way to keep your parts overhead down.


Need any stander parts?


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Camden;1759702 said:


> I'm pretty sure he had a fat-finger moment and typed 14 instead of just 4.


Ya that was it, ya know.....I'm having a bad hair day and I feel bloated and I can't find the right boots to go with this outfit.:crying::crying::crying: why is everyone picking on me...and when I was sooo excited to hit post 100. Now I don't think I will even try.


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;1759701 said:


> I know what I would be doing if I looked out and saw that. It surely wouldn't be plowing!


Thats pretty much why I cheer for the snow.

Get the plowing done then play time.


----------



## Green Grass

There has to be about 2" in Waconia


----------



## Green Grass

MNPLOWCO;1759709 said:


> Ya that was it, ya know.....I'm having a bad hair day and I feel bloated and I can't find the right boots to go with this outfit.:crying::crying::crying: why is everyone picking on me...and when I was sooo excited to hit post 100. Now I don't think I will even try.


So close yet still so far


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1759708 said:


> Need any stander parts?


Nope, I'm good.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO;1759703 said:


> Yes, your saying somethings wrong with my math? Let's see you add and subtract fractions. It's hard. Now I will go away and sulk:crying:


Slow down.... You have 2 months and 29 days before you hit 100.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

OC&D;1759696 said:


> So you get less accumulation the more it snows? We must live in different realities.


He factored in for compaction after it gets driven on


----------



## cbservicesllc

Snowed medium flakes decent here for a bit... now snowing decent with tiny flakes... visibility still good

Edit: about a 1/4 so far


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1759719 said:


> Nope, I'm good.


Guess I will leave those here then.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Big flakes, decent snow here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...ite=MPX&lat=45.3979&lon=-92.9878#.Uv-tlvldXao

What's wrong with this afternoon's forecast for Stacy??


----------



## olsonbro

Heavy dusting in vadnais, lightly snowing. It just substantially lightened up. Was much heavier 10 min's ago


----------



## qualitycut

Lots of nice outfits here


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1759727 said:


> http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...ite=MPX&lat=45.3979&lon=-92.9878#.Uv-tlvldXao
> 
> What's wrong with this afternoon's forecast for Stacy??


There a little late on the start time


----------



## qualitycut

Less than 1/4 at my house I gueas


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1759731 said:


> Lots of nice outfits here


No pictures?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1759732 said:


> There a little late on the start time


Right. Just when I'm ready to call off the dogs, I see this.

Where would you see snow coming after 2 pm?

Unless it's going to redevelop?


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm guessing over an inch here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Getting brighter out!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green, still snowing out there?


----------



## MNPLOWCO

:waving: Hey. I couldn't wait:laughing: 100 posts xysport Almost .5" in Minnetonka/ Wayzata. I will now be using Decimal points…so there!
********************************************************
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu is up to 1.29" now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

About 5/8" here. Still coming down good but the radar is fizzling on the north side. Northern most greens are right about at me. My wife said it was really bad down by Burnsville.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Nichols, 

You just have a dusting over there, correct?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO;1759743 said:


> :waving: Hey. I couldn't wait:laughing: 100 posts xysport Almost .5" in Minnetonka/ Wayzata. I will now be using Decimal points…so there!
> ********************************************************
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You'll be at quality / SSS post count in no time.


----------



## SSS Inc.

MNPLOWCO;1759743 said:


> :waving: Hey. I couldn't wait:laughing: 100 posts xysport Almost .5" in Minnetonka/ Wayzata. I will now be using Decimal points…so there!
> ********************************************************
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Quality not Quantity. Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

At least it won't be windy this time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Alright. Gonna get dressed.

By the time I'm on the road, 90% of the snow will be gone.

Will make a trip through Forest Lake, Lino Lakes and then to St. Paul if anyone is looking for reports in an hour.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1759742 said:


> Green, still snowing out there?


Very very lightly


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1759757 said:


> Very very lightly


Copy that.


----------



## qualitycut

I'm throwing in the towel switched to captain diets. Lwnmrr said he would help me out


----------



## SnowGuy73

Letting up here. 

Getting brighter too.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1759727 said:


> http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...ite=MPX&lat=45.3979&lon=-92.9878#.Uv-tlvldXao
> 
> What's wrong with this afternoon's forecast for Stacy??


1-2 inches?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1759744 said:


> Accu is up to 1.29" now.


Of course they would be...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1759762 said:


> 1-2 inches?


That, plus the fact they say AFTER 2 pm.

Everything they've posted this morning is a quick 1-2" over the noon hour.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1759765 said:


> Of course they would be...


Haha.................


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1759766 said:


> That, plus the fact they say AFTER 2 pm.
> 
> Everything they've posted this morning is a quick 1-2" over the noon hour.


I don't see an after 2pm, just before 5pm... maybe they already changed it on you!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greens are only up to 94 now.

Moving out quick now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1759768 said:


> I don't see an after 2pm, just before 5pm... maybe they already changed it on you!


Looks the same as mine. Before 5 p.m. Whick really means before 2 p.m.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1759768 said:


> I don't see an after 2pm, just before 5pm... maybe they already changed it on you!


HA! They did. When I posted it, it said manly after 2 pm.

Holy cow. And we get upset when our "customers" pick apart our operations.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1759771 said:


> Looks the same as mine. Before 5 p.m. Whick really means before 2 p.m.


Which for me, means before 12:45 pm (today).

I actually have 1.6" still on my hourlys until midnight.

1" from 3 pm to 6 pm, .6" from 6 pm until midnight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1759771 said:


> Looks the same as mine. Before 5 p.m. Whick really means before 2 p.m.


Same here.


----------



## Green Grass

Tk update one of his trucks is in the liquor store parking lot. This really makes me sound like a stalker.


----------



## SSS Inc.

About 3/4" here. Might end up with one inch at the rates its moving out. Redwood falls got 2.5" Litchfield had 1.5" at last report. Surprised we're not getting a little more in the metro.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1759776 said:


> Tk update one of his trucks is in the liquor store parking lot. This really makes me sound like a stalker.


Plowing or purchasing?


----------



## Green Grass

I just passed a guy pulling his new ski boat.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Lightening up here in Minnetonka / Wayzata. Looks like another half hour of light stuff. I will total out at 0.6252" exactly. That was my last nights estimate. See, right here...I have it written down.

_My guess for tomorrow's ( Saturaday ) snow is 0.625 inches
_

Those mets got nothin' on me!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I don't think I'm going to put the plow on.

I'll shovel the two hills, salt them like mad.

Probably end up getting burned, but oh well.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1759779 said:


> Plowing or purchasing?


Plowing.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1759784 said:


> Plowing.....


Gotcha!....


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1759778 said:


> About 3/4" here. Might end up with one inch at the rates its moving out. Redwood falls got 2.5" Litchfield had 1.5" at last report. Surprised we're not getting a little more in the metro.


Waconia has 2"


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1759787 said:


> Waconia has 2"


Guessing about the same here.


----------



## qualitycut

They were taking shots out of the airplane size bottles and the gf said if you squeeze it it squirts harder. Is that true?


----------



## Greenery

One of my guys is reporting 2.5" in Boni.

I nave maybe 1/2" in Rockford.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1759788 said:


> Guessing about the same here.


1.5 in prior maybe


----------



## SSS Inc.

Well what the heck happened here. West of me and sw of me has about 2" and I have just shy of 1" . Still snowing though.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1759790 said:


> They were taking shots out of the airplane size bottles and the gf said if you squeeze it it squirts harder. Is that true?


Can we meet your GF?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1759795 said:


> Well what the heck happened here. West of me and sw of me has about 2" and I have just shy of 1" . Still snowing though.


I will get a measurement at 13:00


----------



## ryde307

About done snowing here in Chanhassen. Looks like a bit over an inch. Will measure with a tape shortly.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1759800 said:


> About done snowing here in Chanhassen. Looks like a bit over an inch. Will measure with a tape shortly.


I'm waiting for this last little bit to move through and then measure.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Greenery;1759791 said:


> One of my guys is reporting 2.5" in Boni.
> 
> I nave maybe 1/2" in Rockford.


Jeezz, Boni , that just 12 mins from me.....2 inches difference. I got a couple of
plows on the west end of Lake Minnetonka..do I need to check them? Smithtown bay.


----------



## ryde307

1.25" on my front sidewalk.


----------



## SSS Inc.

1.1" in Edina. Per NWS.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Snowing good here now


----------



## Green Grass

Watertown 2"


----------



## SnowGuy73

Stand by.....


----------



## qualitycut

.4 at airport


----------



## +plowguy

kinda glad it didn't add up much on the north side today. I am up in rush city at the snowmobile races and didn't want to leave.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Polarismalibu;1759807 said:


> Snowing good here now


Doppler shows no snow over Rogers...go figure.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Close to 4" now by the looks of it. Snowing food too


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

1/8" in **** rapids, if you stare hard enough you can see flakes falling


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1759815 said:


> Close to 4" now by the looks of it. Snowing food too


Snowing food, sweet!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1759811 said:


> .4 at airport


That was an hour ago though. I heard from a guy that knows a guy that has a cousin that heard that from the airport to Inver Grove there is 2.5"..


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Where's OC&D? What's in St. Paul??


----------



## SnowGuy73

All over but the crying here.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1759815 said:


> Close to 4" now by the looks of it. Snowing food too


Chili Cheese Burritos?? How great would that be, messy though.


----------



## OC&D

MNPLOWCO;1759813 said:


> Doppler shows no snow over Rogers...go figure.


Hey, slow down there partner. You're going to double your post count in about 2 days if you're not careful. You've gotta ease into it, otherwise you end up answering your own posts and whatnot, and it's pretty much all downhill from there.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SSS Inc.;1759819 said:


> That was an hour ago though. I heard from a guy that knows a guy that has a cousin that heard that from the airport to Inver Grove there is 25"..


Fixed it, thought you had 12"/hr? I saw the pics


----------



## justinsp

1/4- 3/8 inch at best NE Plymouth. Done snowing


----------



## banonea

Solid 2"here..... on a side note I just covered the wife with snow while she sat on the couch. ..... she is pissed......lol


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;1759829 said:


> Solid 2"here..... on a side note I just covered the wife with snow while she sat on the couch. ..... she is pissed......lol


Might not be good for your couch.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

OC&D;1759826 said:


> Hey, slow down there partner. You're going to double your post count in about 2 days if you're not careful. You've gotta ease into it, otherwise you end up answering your own posts and whatnot, and it's pretty much all downhill from there.


Any reading from West end of Lake Minnetonka? OUCH ! darn it...just pulled something....I should have taken your advise. Wow. might need a cast. Shoot.


----------



## banonea

SnowGuy73;1759831 said:


> Might not be good for your couch.


It's leather, all good


----------



## OC&D

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1759820 said:


> Where's OC&D? What's in St. Paul??


I'd estimate I'm at about 3/4" right now. (translation for MNPLOWCO: that's .75")


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SSS Inc.;1759824 said:


> Chili Cheese Burritos?? How great would that be, messy though.


LOTS of washer fluid


----------



## SnowGuy73

MNPLOWCO;1759833 said:


> Any reading from West end of Lake Minnetonka? OUCH ! darn it...just pulled something....I should have taken your advise. Wow. might need a cast. Shoot.


Boni is the closest I've seen.


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;1759835 said:


> It's leather, all good


Ah, 10-4.....


----------



## OC&D

Bah. I'm guessing I'll need to go down and hit my account in Rosemount then if Snow is actually at 2". I'd be willing to bet that West St. Paul, Newport, etc. are not at the 2" mark though.


----------



## olsonbro

Right at .5 inch in vadnais heights


----------



## SSS Inc.

2.9 cm official Olympic measurement on the rink. Not quite enough to build my Skeleton Track. :realmad:


EDIT: 1.14173228 inches


----------



## OC&D

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1759837 said:


> LOTS of washer fluid


Mix in a little Cascade and you'll be fine.Thumbs Up


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

OC&D;1759836 said:


> I'd estimate I'm at about 3/4" right now. (translation for MNPLOWCO: that's .75")


Thanks, guess its time to get off the couch


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1759795 said:


> Well what the heck happened here. West of me and sw of me has about 2" and I have just shy of 1" . Still snowing though.


Dry air? Humidity is only 65% here


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1759845 said:


> 2.9 cm official Olympic measurement on the rink. Not quite enough to build my Skeleton Track. :realmad:


Conversion chart?


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Hey Ryde, any SLP or Hopkins snow totals?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ryde is at the snowmobiling race thing I bet.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Living on the edge.

Heading to my St. Paul / WBL 1" triggers without my plow.

Do the walks and come home.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We had a VEarY heavy dusting.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1759843 said:


> Bah. I'm guessing I'll need to go down and hit my account in Rosemount then if Snow is actually at 2". I'd be willing to bet that West St. Paul, Newport, etc. are not at the 2" mark though.


Yup, 2" here. Quality said 1.5 in prior lake.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22;1759858 said:


> Ryde is at the snowmobiling race thing I bet.


Thanks, I will take a drive and look.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1759851 said:


> Conversion chart?


Nevermind, saw above.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Glad i'm not out driving... cars flipping over all over 94 and 694... glad those two roads are not in my station's area...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Well, I guess I better poop and het ready for work!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1759860 said:


> Living on the edge.
> 
> Heading to my St. Paul / WBL 1" triggers without my plow.
> 
> Do the walks and come home.


Sounds like you and I got lucky again!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1759862 said:


> Yup, 2" here. Quality said 1.5 in prior lake.


Quality has also been drinking and watching hot chicks jump in the lake.

My uncle measure 1.5" a little west of me.


----------



## SSS Inc.

MNPLOWCO;1759863 said:


> Thanks, I will take a drive and look.


Let us know what you see in St. Louis Park. Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1759867 said:


> Sounds like you and I got lucky again!


So far!! Now I'll get 10" tomorrow night.


----------



## OC&D

Snow is subsiding here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1759872 said:


> Quality has also been drinking and watching hot chicks jump in the lake.
> 
> My uncle measure 1.5" a little west of me.


This is true.


----------



## qualitycut

Girl keeps giving the cops cookies and they said she is so nice I said to bad she didn't tell you about the pot in them. The big cop lady is scarfing them down too


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1759873 said:


> Let us know what you see in St. Louis Park. Thumbs Up


1 inch from my buddy who plows


----------



## Green Grass

MNPLOWCO;1759863 said:


> Thanks, I will take a drive and look.


I will be in mound in 30 min if you want to wait.


----------



## Greenery

MNPLOWCO;1759803 said:


> Jeezz, Boni , that just 12 mins from me.....2 inches difference. I got a couple of
> plows on the west end of Lake Minnetonka..do I need to check them? Smithtown bay.


Yeah i dont know. Maybe he was measuring in centimeters.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sounds like car crashes everywhere....


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1759879 said:


> 1 inch from my buddy who plows


Thank you, saved me the trip. Back to hockey.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1759878 said:


> Girl keeps giving the cops cookies and they said she is so nice I said to bad she didn't tell you about the pot in them. The big cop lady is scarfing them down too


Must be Shakopee cops!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1759882 said:


> Sounds like car crashes everywhere....


Waconia to home there where 3


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1759882 said:


> Sounds like car crashes everywhere....


Several rollovers here


----------



## SnowGuy73

Well, have fun everyone!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1759890 said:


> Well, have fun everyone!


Sounds like most won't be working.


----------



## ryde307

MNPLOWCO;1759853 said:


> Hey Ryde, any SLP or Hopkins snow totals?





LwnmwrMan22;1759858 said:


> Ryde is at the snowmobiling race thing I bet.


I am still in Chanhassen. So not sure about those areas. I did not go out of town. My dog started to cough up blood on Thursday night. I brought him into the vet at 2am and they xrayed and found he has major cancer in his lungs. (He has other visible tumors he has had for a few years) Anyways I was not at a point to put him down that night so I brought him home. The Vet said he thought maybe 48 hours or so till he started to suffer. Anyways he has only got better since then and is fairly normal now. So I have been home spending my time with him and skipped the snowmobile race. At this point getting back to normal life until things get worse.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1759895 said:


> I am still in Chanhassen. So not sure about those areas. I did not go out of town. My dog started to cough up blood on Thursday night. I brought him into the vet at 2am and they xrayed and found he has major cancer in his lungs. (He has other visible tumors he has had for a few years) Anyways I was not at a point to put him down that night so I brought him home. The Vet said he thought maybe 48 hours or so till he started to suffer. Anyways he has only got better since then and is fairly normal now. So I have been home spending my time with him and skipped the snowmobile race. At this point getting back to normal life until things get worse.


Sorry to hear that I got a dog whos getting there and it sucks


----------



## qualitycut

Sss just confirmed with him 1 in st Louis park


----------



## Polarismalibu

MNPLOWCO;1759813 said:


> Doppler shows no snow over Rogers...go figure.


It hardly snowed until it showed there was no snow in the area


----------



## andersman02

So who's going out now and who's waiting till later? We're heading out for resi once it stops, commercial later


----------



## Ranger620

ryde307;1759895 said:


> I am still in Chanhassen. So not sure about those areas. I did not go out of town. My dog started to cough up blood on Thursday night. I brought him into the vet at 2am and they xrayed and found he has major cancer in his lungs. (He has other visible tumors he has had for a few years) Anyways I was not at a point to put him down that night so I brought him home. The Vet said he thought maybe 48 hours or so till he started to suffer. Anyways he has only got better since then and is fairly normal now. So I have been home spending my time with him and skipped the snowmobile race. At this point getting back to normal life until things get worse.


Sorry to hear that. Its one of the hardest decisions to make.


----------



## SSS Inc.

andersman02;1759901 said:


> So who's going out now and who's waiting till later? We're heading out for resi once it stops, commercial later


We are not going anywhere. Not enough for us in our areas.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Anyone have a report for southern plymouth?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

3/8-1/4" in **** rapids


----------



## BossPlow614

Over 25 pages, not even going to try. My buddies & I had my younger brother who's home from UND for the weekend drive us jn my truck to Mystic & we got hammered & gambled (great combo). Withdrew $120 & still have $87 left even after stopping at McDonald's at 5am on the way home.


About 1/4" of accumulation here. Nws was off on this one.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1759903 said:


> We are not going anywhere. Not enough for us in our areas.


Suprised your not counting the snows from earlier in the week


----------



## SnowGuy73

Snowing again.


----------



## Polarismalibu

ryde307;1759895 said:


> I am still in Chanhassen. So not sure about those areas. I did not go out of town. My dog started to cough up blood on Thursday night. I brought him into the vet at 2am and they xrayed and found he has major cancer in his lungs. (He has other visible tumors he has had for a few years) Anyways I was not at a point to put him down that night so I brought him home. The Vet said he thought maybe 48 hours or so till he started to suffer. Anyways he has only got better since then and is fairly normal now. So I have been home spending my time with him and skipped the snowmobile race. At this point getting back to normal life until things get worse.


Sorry to hear about your dog. I know how it feels. I just lost my golden retriever a little over ago to cancer. She had a tumor on her heart. She got real weak before thanksgiving and I had to take her into the emergency vet and that's when they found it. It was breeding and putting pressure on her heart constricting it. They did drain it with a big needle and it lasted till the end of January and she had to get it trained again. They say they have a average of 10-15 days to live she made it 63 after the first time and only made it 10 days the second time.

The night before she was running around outside in the snow just fine, she was restless all night and passed at about 6:30 in the morning.

Hope things keep going good for you and him


----------



## cbservicesllc

3/8" in Maple Grove


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1759911 said:


> Suprised your not counting the snows from earlier in the week


Thought about it but they are all beat down and with snow coming tomorrow night couldn't really justify going out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I got a damn green blob Parked over me!


----------



## OC&D

ryde307;1759895 said:


> I am still in Chanhassen. So not sure about those areas. I did not go out of town. My dog started to cough up blood on Thursday night. I brought him into the vet at 2am and they xrayed and found he has major cancer in his lungs. (He has other visible tumors he has had for a few years) Anyways I was not at a point to put him down that night so I brought him home. The Vet said he thought maybe 48 hours or so till he started to suffer. Anyways he has only got better since then and is fairly normal now. So I have been home spending my time with him and skipped the snowmobile race. At this point getting back to normal life until things get worse.


Spend every moment you can with him, you'll never regret it. Dogs are the best people in the world. I hope he hangs in there for a while for you.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1759916 said:


> Thought about it but they are all beat down and with snow coming tomorrow night couldn't really justify going out.


Yea im debating my townhomes but probably wait for a call.
2 inch trigger


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1759912 said:


> Snowing again.


Same very light.


----------



## ryde307

Polarismalibu;1759913 said:


> Sorry to hear about your dog. I know how it feels. I just lost my golden retriever a little over ago to cancer. She had a tumor on her heart. She got real weak before thanksgiving and I had to take her into the emergency vet and that's when they found it. It was breeding and putting pressure on her heart constricting it. They did drain it with a big needle and it lasted till the end of January and she had to get it trained again. They say they have a average of 10-15 days to live she made it 63 after the first time and only made it 10 days the second time.
> 
> The night before she was running around outside in the snow just fine, she was restless all night and passed at about 6:30 in the morning.
> 
> Hope things keep going good for you and him


Thanks, yea if he is not suffering I chose to let him hopefully go on his own terms.

Weather related it started snowing again in Chanhassen. Almost looks like sleet out the window. Some guys are starting in an hour others at 11 tonight. Sunday-Monday looks fun. At least it looks like the snow is supposed to continue into the better part of the day now. I hate ones that end when work starts. Looked like 3-4 inches? Then some chances of freezing rain this week?


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1759895 said:


> I am still in Chanhassen. So not sure about those areas. I did not go out of town. My dog started to cough up blood on Thursday night. I brought him into the vet at 2am and they xrayed and found he has major cancer in his lungs. (He has other visible tumors he has had for a few years) Anyways I was not at a point to put him down that night so I brought him home. The Vet said he thought maybe 48 hours or so till he started to suffer. Anyways he has only got better since then and is fairly normal now. So I have been home spending my time with him and skipped the snowmobile race. At this point getting back to normal life until things get worse.


Sorry to hear man.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1759922 said:


> Yea im debating my townhomes but probably wait for a call.
> 2 inch trigger


Pretty much what we are doing. Everything I have seen around our service area is a hair over 1".


----------



## OC&D

I'm going to do my one account down in Rosemount. I could do my 1" trigger in S. Minneapolis, but the lot will be packed with cars at this hour, so there's no real point.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1759928 said:


> I'm going to do my one account down in Rosemount. I could do my 1" trigger in S. Minneapolis, but the lot will be packed with cars at this hour, so there's no real point.


Can u report what's down there?


----------



## unit28

east siders ..............Monday morning


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1759920 said:


> I got a damn green blob Parked over me!


It looks like it re-developed in the SW. Lucky you! Thumbs Up


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1759933 said:


> Can u report what's down there?


I can, but I'm not going to leave until 5 or so. My wife and I are meeting some friends for dinner at House of Coates at 6, so I'm not driving down there now, just to drive down again later!

FYI, my buddy lives just south of Farmington and he had a solid 2". Rosemount is a little ways North, but it's probably close enough for me to hit it.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1759937 said:


> I can, but I'm not going to leave until 5 or so. My wife and I are meeting some friends for dinner at House of Coates at 6, so I'm not driving down there now, just to drive down again later!
> 
> FYI, my buddy lives just south of Farmington and he had a solid 2". Rosemount is a little ways North, but it's probably close enough for me to hit it.


Yea whenever I won't be down there for a while


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1.25" on W.7th. F me. Now I get to drive back home and get the plow.

How the hell.....


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1759941 said:


> 1.25" on W.7th. F me. Now I get to drive back home and get the plow.
> 
> How the hell.....


Lol why wouldn't you just take the 5 min and put it on you know better


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1759941 said:


> 1.25" on W.7th. F me. Now I get to drive back home and get the plow.
> 
> How the hell.....


I'm surprised you ever have time to take the plow off.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1759941 said:


> 1.25" on W.7th. F me. Now I get to drive back home and get the plow.
> 
> How the hell.....


We're not doing anything. want me to start the truck?? could be there in half hr 45 min


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1759945 said:


> We're not doing anything. want me to start the truck?? could be there in half hr 45 min


There is not snow up there that's in st paul


----------



## SSS Inc.

Dang, New NAM has almost 1/2" precip Tomorrow night.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1759947 said:


> There is not snow up there that's in st paul


Rogers, **** rapids, fridley, plymputh all 1/2" or less. My retail shops are 1" just got off the phone with them and they said to wait till tomorrow. Cheap azzez lol was hoping for a salt run


----------



## OC&D

Here is my ad for my fossil of a welding machine if anyone is interested. It isn't pretty, but it works great.

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/tls/4335008541.html


----------



## ryde307

anyone around 169 55 area know how much there is?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Arden hills, new Brighton 1/2"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1759950 said:


> Dang, New NAM has almost 1/2" precip Tomorrow night.


It had .471 yesterday.

Go back 49 pages. I had a screen shot.

Edit....yesterday....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1759945 said:


> We're not doing anything. want me to start the truck?? could be there in half hr 45 min


I'm leaving it.

Management is only here until 3.

Technically this one is a 1.5" trigger, but they would whine if they saw the snow.

As soon as I got off of 35E I knew I was in trouble.

Pulled the plow off yesterday to run to the casino last night, ended up riding with others.

Figured SSS had 3/4", olsonbro said .5" in Vadnais Heights, spent all morning watching the radar with the rest...... Of course there would be more snow.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1759965 said:


> I'm leaving it.
> 
> Management is only here until 3.
> 
> Technically this one is a 1.5" trigger, but they would whine if they saw the snow.
> 
> As soon as I got off of 35E I knew I was in trouble.
> 
> Pulled the plow off yesterday to run to the casino last night, ended up riding with others.
> 
> Figured SSS had 3/4", olsonbro said .5" in Vadnais Heights, spent all morning watching the radar with the rest...... Of course there would be more snow.


Back to the couch then.


----------



## OC&D

Looking here now I've got close to 1" if not a little more. What it dropped after I checked the last time added up to more than I expected.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1759964 said:


> It had .471 yesterday.
> 
> Go back 49 pages. I had a screen shot.
> 
> Edit....yesterday....


That actually shows .472! 

Haha!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1759964 said:


> It had .471 yesterday.
> 
> Go back 49 pages. I had a screen shot.
> 
> Edit....yesterday....


Then it went back down to 3/10" . It will probably be up to 3/4" by tomorrow.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

University and Snelling, right at an inch


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1759975 said:


> Then it went back down to 3/10" . It will probably be up to 3/4" by tomorrow.


Or .034.

If I would have hung the plow, there would have been 1/4" here.

Anyone that has come up and down 35E from 694 to 94 through all the construction that was going on last winter.....

It's the roughest road I travel. Large heaves, 6-8" drops under Maryland Ave where the road wasn't lined up.

Biggest reason I didn't want to hang the plow.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1759977 said:


> Or .034.
> 
> If I would have hung the plow, there would have been 1/4" here.
> 
> Anyone that has come up and down 35E from 694 to 94 through all the construction that was going on last winter.....
> 
> It's the roughest road I travel. Large heaves, 6-8" drops under Maryland Ave where the road wasn't lined up.
> 
> Biggest reason I didn't want to hang the plow.


There are a couple roads in igh I literally go 5 mph otherwise the plow honestly bounces about 2-3 ft


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1759980 said:


> There are a couple roads in igh I literally go 5 mph otherwise the plow honestly bounces about 2-3 ft


That's the way 35E is one a couple of the heaves.


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;506170 said:


> Well it looks like we will get 2-4 inches by Tuesday morning I ure hope we don't get too much freezing rain as highs are supposed to be around freezing. The equipment has been patiently waiting since the 26th of december.


You mean Monday morning? Your trigger must be like 5"


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1759981 said:


> That's the way 35E is one a couple of the heaves.


South bound is worse than NB


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

So I'm still in St. Paul, WHERE is this snow coming from??

Just looked at radar, never mind


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1759985 said:


> South bound is worse than NB


Right. No snow where I am.


----------



## SSS Inc.

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1759986 said:


> So I'm still in St. Paul, WHERE is this snow coming from??


What snow.....Today??


----------



## snowman55

looks like another good band just getting to maple grove


----------



## Ranger620

Snowing here in corcoran again. Havent looked at radar but it can quit any time


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1759996 said:


> Snowing here in corcoran again. Havent looked at radar but it can quit any time


There is another band like snowman mentioned from st cloud to about maple grove moving into the metro. Looks like it might be losing strength a little.


----------



## cbservicesllc

snowman55;1759993 said:


> looks like another good band just getting to maple grove


Yeah it regenerated in st cloud... nothing here yet bit i'm on the east side of MG


----------



## unit28

why is it still snowing here and picking up in intensity?

I know!!! I know!!!!!

pick me

http://whirlwind.meteor.wisc.edu/~wxp/nids/brefl_MPX.html


----------



## qualitycut

F I hope it stops they didn't say anything about this did they?


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1760008 said:


> why is it still snowing here and picking up in intensity?
> 
> I know!!! I know!!!!!
> 
> pick me
> 
> http://whirlwind.meteor.wisc.edu/~wxp/nids/brefl_MPX.html


I hope it spins long enough for me to get another 1/2" . 



qualitycut;1760009 said:


> F I hope it stops they didn't say anything about this did they?


NWS had a report of 3" in Prior Lake. Is that where you are?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Snowing good in maple grove now


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1759988 said:


> No snow where I am.


check again, roads are turning white in St Francis


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Headed home to get the plow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1760008 said:


> why is it still snowing here and picking up in intensity?
> 
> I know!!! I know!!!!!
> 
> pick me
> 
> http://whirlwind.meteor.wisc.edu/~wxp/nids/brefl_MPX.html


I knew when I left it had some pinwheel to it.

Why do I try to jump the gun???


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1759984 said:


> You mean Monday morning? Your trigger must be like 5"


played at his own game...lol:laughing:

{side note}
there's no single band...it's the wrap 
snowman knows this


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1760017 said:


> Why do I try to jump the gun???


So you can finish up before May?


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1759984 said:


> You mean Monday morning? Your trigger must be like 5"


You like dredging up that first post every now and then, don't you?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1760020 said:


> So you can finish up before May?


Just wanted to get done so I could spend some time with the FAM.

Called some guys in. We will at least have to do everything south of Hugo now.

Looks like the wrap farther north is staying concentrated around North Branch.


----------



## CityGuy

Put that house on the ground in a hurry. Cleaned up Medina.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1760023 said:


> You like dredging up that first post every now and then, don't you?


Once a month and always on weekends. :waving:


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone have a measure in eagen?


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1759149 said:


> I have noticed that before with other fires/accidents. They never give much or any credit to the people who go in there to save others. It's really sad.
> 
> There was a story a few weeks ago a member of a fd got arrested for not moving his truck while responding to a accident on the highway. Aren't you guys trained to block yourself and victims with your trucks for protection from other cars?


Yes we are. And it is an argument that usually happens between FD and State. They want the traffic flowing and we want protection. City and County are usually pretty good about it. It comes down to training with each other and understanding the why's.


----------



## qualitycut

Close to 1.5 in igh now im really debating adding the snow from earlier


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1760030 said:


> Close to 1.5 in igh now im really debating adding the snow from earlier


If you wait long enough here you might get a little more.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1759151 said:


> Nothing but respect for all you guys that are firefighters but five kids died. I think in this case I'm going to think about the kids that are no longer with us and what they must have went through. Pretty sure you guys that do this aren't doing it for the praise and recognition. If those were my kids I could care less what other people are going through while knowing full well many people risked their lives in order to save my family. I'm sure they will be recognized eventually but c'mon man that's a lot of little lives that are lost, the fireman are still here to get their medal.


I understand where you are coming from and it is hard to explain to an outsider. No offence. Those guys will play the what if game in their heads for weeks, months, years. ANd one day it will hit them. THere is a high rate of fire fighter suicide just because of this reason. That is not talked about in the media.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1760034 said:


> I understand where you are coming from and it is hard to explain to an outsider. No offence. Those guys will play the what if game in their heads for weeks, months, years. ANd one day it will hit them. THere is a high rate of fire fighter suicide just because of this reason. That is not talked about in the media.


I understand where both if you are coming from. Obviously they are going to talk about the kids who lost their lives. Like sss said they lost their lives and the firefighters didn't. I know its tough i have two cousins whos served they have seen way more and have worse depression than anyone. You never hear about how many they lose or what they go through, talk about suicide rates.


----------



## CityGuy

Did I miss anything other than olympics in the last 10 pages


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1760030 said:


> Close to 1.5 in igh now im really debating adding the snow from earlier


Its starting to push east now. If I had that much we would go but I'm closer to an inch over here. 1.4" and I think we would head out.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1760040 said:


> Its starting to push east now. If I had that much we would go but I'm closer to an inch over here. 1.4" and I think we would head out.


Triggers are 2 though


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1759829 said:


> Solid 2"here..... on a side note I just covered the wife with snow while she sat on the couch. ..... she is pissed......lol


Nice.....................


----------



## cbservicesllc

Didn't snow much more in NE Maple Grove


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1760051 said:


> Didn't snow much more in NE Maple Grove


Here in corcoran either. Not even 1/4" more


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1760029 said:


> Yes we are. And it is an argument that usually happens between FD and State. They want the traffic flowing and we want protection. City and County are usually pretty good about it. It comes down to training with each other and understanding the why's.


The state patrol is very good out here about protection but I think that is based on how often there cars get hit.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Well... I'm done until tonight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

What a difference from Shakopee to Eden prairie.....


----------



## qualitycut

I'm on shoveler crew tonight the old man is going to come with and plow the 4 drives or so I got at 1 inch and 1.5 triggers


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1760059 said:


> What a difference from Shakopee to Eden prairie.....


What is the difference?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1760064 said:


> What is the difference?


I'd say I have about 2.25", Eden prairie at 62 and 101 area maybe an inch.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1760068 said:


> I'd say I have about 2.25", Eden prairie at 62 and 101 area maybe an inch.


Geez and what they are 5-10 miles from each other


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Djagusch sent his guys to a townhome by 3M on the east side on 94, 3/4" at the most.


----------



## qualitycut

Just seen the pull behind plow in cr 21


----------



## olsonbro

We only found town homes that met our 1.5 trigger in Minnetonka and Bloomington. We don't have a ton of stuff on the south side though.


----------



## OC&D

Gonna hang the plow and head to Rosemount.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Just back from west end of Lake Minnetonka. 2.5" then back on north side of Lake back through Orono east bound 1.5" then Wayzata 1/2". Plowed resis. till I hit Wayzata. Back at base. Thanks for the info On SLP. and EP. I have commercials in EP to hit overnight Slp barely hitting trigger may hit a few for Rev.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1760070 said:


> Geez and what they are 5-10 miles from each other


Ya about that.


----------



## djagusch

Yep, Lake Phalen area 3/4" tops.

North Branch which had a green blob over it the last hr or two is right at a inch.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1760068 said:


> I'd say I have about 2.25", Eden prairie at 62 and 101 area maybe an inch.





qualitycut;1760070 said:


> Geez and what they are 5-10 miles from each other





LwnmwrMan22;1760074 said:


> Djagusch sent his guys to a townhome by 3M on the east side on 94, 3/4" at the most.


Crazy accumulation differentials...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Freeway is white again in Vadnais Heights.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Good snow burst in NE metro right now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1760090 said:


> Crazy accumulation differentials...


Ya it is...


----------



## qualitycut

1.5 at my house


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Barely 1/4" at my townhomes north of 96/35E.

And THAT is why I didn't hang the plow.

Now I'm REALLY thinking about leaving the W. 7th property.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1760105 said:


> 1.5 at my house


With or without double vision.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1760106 said:


> Barely 1/4" at my townhomes north of 96/35E.
> 
> And THAT is why I didn't hang the plow.
> 
> Now I'm REALLY thinking about leaving the W. 7th property.


Leave it. You will be there tomorrow night anyway.


----------



## Greenery

SnowGuy73;1760059 said:


> What a difference from Shakopee to Eden prairie.....


Heading to ep now. What shiuld i expect?


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1760107 said:


> With or without double vision.


Without there are a few tears though that may be blurring it


----------



## qualitycut

1 inch according to snow


----------



## Greenery

Third one of these ive seen today.










Wtf why is it upside down.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Ch. 4 showed metro in 6-10" map for tomorrow night, yet she said expect 3"-7" 

Ending around 8 am Monday, wonderful....


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Maplewood just picked up a quick 1/4" in the last 30 min. Sitting at panera off wb ave and 36 waiting and eating


----------



## Green Grass

Greenery;1760115 said:


> Third one of these ive seen today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wtf why is it upside down.


So you rolled over?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1760109 said:


> Heading to ep now. What shiuld i expect?


1" at 101 and 62.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1760117 said:


> Ch. 4 showed metro in 6-10" map for tomorrow night, yet she said expect 3"-7"
> 
> Ending around 8 am Monday, wonderful....


Wcco radio said 3-6" about 10 minutes ago.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Giggles just showed 5.2" in metro, less by me more by lwnmwrmn.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Lets shoot for 3"


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1760117 said:


> Ch. 4 showed metro in 6-10" map for tomorrow night, yet she said expect 3"-7"
> 
> Ending around 8 am Monday, wonderful....


Bs no thanks.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1760126 said:


> Lets shoot for 0.03"


Fixed it for you!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1760126 said:


> Lets shoot for 3"


I posted 10" about 2 pm. That's wwhat I'm sticking with.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1760125 said:


> Giggles just showed 5.2" in metro, less by me more by lwnmwrmn.


What about me?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1760131 said:


> What about me?


I lump you in with me..... Les for you and I.


----------



## SnowGuy73

11 says 3-6" as well but had the heavy stuff east of 35 in a north south line.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1760132 said:


> I lump you in with me..... Les for you and I.


Ok sweet I can deal with that, of course all the ones I need to do tonight are on contract.


----------



## SnowGuy73

4,9,and 11 all say starting about 22:00 and done by 08:00 Monday.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SnowGuy73;1760129 said:


> Fixed it for you!


.3" is fine too


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1760141 said:


> .3" is fine too


Haha. Finally someone who agrees with me on here.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SnowGuy73;1760144 said:


> Haha. Finally someone who agrees with me on here.


Ya I'm already missing the polar vortex


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wife is still at the casino. Wants me to come up and play Bingo.

Starts at 7. Not sure what to do.


----------



## ryde307

Tomorrow/Monday looks interesting. The NWS shows 4.2 on the graph but has been going up. $-6 inches with warm weather and a bit of rain mixed in sounds heavy and not fun. Add on top the timing and it should be interesting.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1760154 said:


> Tomorrow/Monday looks interesting. The NWS shows 4.2 on the graph but has been going up. $-6 inches with warm weather and a bit of rain mixed in sounds heavy and not fun. Add on top the timing and it should be interesting.


Forecast discussion says the temps are trending cooler. It should be all snow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1760147 said:


> Ya I'm already missing the polar vortex


I'd like the heat and the dry air, just to thaw out and melt some stuff down.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1760150 said:


> Wife is still at the casino. Wants me to come up and play Bingo.
> 
> Starts at 7. Not sure what to do.


Play bingo and spend time with her.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1760154 said:


> Tomorrow/Monday looks interesting. The NWS shows 4.2 on the graph but has been going up. $-6 inches with warm weather and a bit of rain mixed in sounds heavy and not fun. Add on top the timing and it should be interesting.


Great!........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Making a run back to Hinckley........said screw the accounts.


----------



## Greenery

Ive got 2.5 at ep rd and old shakopee in Ep. 

Quite the line comparing to snowguys measurement


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm at 2-6" mainly after midnight and before 09:00.... Perfect timing!


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1760074 said:


> Djagusch sent his guys to a townhome by 3M on the east side on 94, 3/4" at the most.


\

had 1/2 inch super fluff here.

could see right to the pavement.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1760162 said:


> Ive got 2.5 at ep rd and old shakopee in Ep.
> 
> Quite the line comparing to snowguys measurement


Old Shakopee road doesn't meet ep road...


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1760156 said:


> Forecast discussion says the temps are trending cooler. It should be all snow.


I missed that. Just saw on the weather graph a couple tenths of rain. If it does trend colder I would expect totals to go up. I have been wondering if we were going to get a big one this year. Maybe tomorrow will be it. Only makes sense it would happen on a Monday Morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hourly for tomorrow from 00:00-11:00 shows 4.3" for me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm at 4" on the dot, but already have 1" on these lots.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1760169 said:


> I missed that. Just saw on the weather graph a couple tenths of rain. If it does trend colder I would expect totals to go up. I have been wondering if we were going to get a big one this year. Maybe tomorrow will be it. Only makes sense it would happen on a Monday Morning.


They are saying this Friday is the big one.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1760174 said:


> They are saying this Friday is the big one.


Forecast discussion said they pulled the 60%'s and are at 30% now.

The models are too widely varied. The last two runs showed Wed/Thurs as dry.


----------



## OC&D

Quality: 2.75" in Rosemount.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yuhas didn't give amounts for tomorrow even though he talked about it at length!


----------



## Ranger620

Anyone ever do glo plugs on the ford 6.0??? Trucks not starting without some major cranking figured its either the module or plugs themselves. 200,xxx miles so if its easy Im just going to replace all of them. anyone??


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1760176 said:


> Forecast discussion said they pulled the 60%'s and are at 30% now.
> 
> The models are too widely varied. The last two runs showed Wed/Thurs as dry.


Good, I need the next two weekends to be nice and free of precip.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

going to be hard to make bingo at 7 p.m. When people are doing 40 miles per hour in both lanes on the freeway


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ugh... I don't wanna go plow tonight!


----------



## unit28

nws update...........


.SPOTTER INFORMATION STATEMENT...

SNOWFALL REPORTS WOULD BE APPRECIATED MONDAY.


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1760192 said:


> nws update...........
> 
> .SPOTTER INFORMATION STATEMENT...
> 
> SNOWFALL REPORTS WOULD BE APPRECIATED MONDAY.


They can Shove those amounts up their corn holes!!!


----------



## qualitycut

So eagen one spot 2 in littlt more south 1 inch


----------



## SnowGuy73

I heard Burnsville is the same, bit haven't been there yet.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Were closing 169 north!


----------



## MNPLOWCO

SnowGuy73;1760197 said:


> Were closing 169 north!


What does that mean?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO;1760198 said:


> What does that mean?


Probably too many accidents.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.dot.state.mn.us/tmc/trafficinfo/cameras_map.html

This has been posted before, but bookmark it on your phone.

You get all incidents, plus you can use traffic cams to see how white roads are getting in an area.


----------



## unit28

MNPLOWCO;1760198 said:


> What does that mean?


means no-pne restocked the salt bin last night


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22;1760201 said:


> http://www.dot.state.mn.us/tmc/trafficinfo/cameras_map.html
> 
> This has been posted before, but bookmark it on your phone.
> 
> You get all incidents, plus you can use traffic cams to see how white roads are getting in an area.


Aahhh, THEY ..the authorities ...are closing 169. I though that Snowguy just got super powerful and closed it himself. Sorry, I'm a literal guy.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Cheese and Rice. Was just coming home with the kid from hockey practice and exited in Mpls by our house and to my surprise someone was coming down the wrong way.  I laid on the horn for what felt like a minute but was probably 10 seconds. I could stop but I worried about the people behind me. We were all fine and the guy backed out and got turned around and pulled up next to me at the light. I rolled down my window and tore him a new one. He tried to tell me he spun around. If you saw it there was no way he spun around as I could see him driving right towards me. Just about gave me a heart attack. Glad to be home.


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1760184 said:


> Anyone ever do glo plugs on the ford 6.0??? Trucks not starting without some major cranking figured its either the module or plugs themselves. 200,xxx miles so if its easy Im just going to replace all of them. anyone??


Easy replace the glow plug harness also they break trying to get them off.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1760195 said:


> I heard Burnsville is the same, bit haven't been there yet.


My wife said that it was coming down way harder out in Burnsville than it did here. 35w was down to two lanes.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If you're into that kind of thing..... Tonight is the Grand Asian Dance at Hinckley. Quite the sights around.


----------



## Green Grass

MNPLOWCO;1760206 said:


> Aahhh, THEY ..the authorities ...are closing 169. I though that Snowguy just got super powerful and closed it himself. Sorry, I'm a literal guy.


Snowguy is the authority!


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;1760209 said:


> Easy replace the glow plug harness also they break trying to get them off.


Is it easier/quicker to go thru the fender well or top of the engine down. Looks like I need a special tool to get the plug out.


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1760215 said:


> Is it easier/quicker to go thru the fender well or top of the engine down. Looks like I need a special tool to get the plug out.


I have done top down. No just a deep I believe 7 or 8 MM


----------



## qualitycut

I can't believe how spotty it is, Idk if I should wait for calls or drive all over looking


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1760218 said:


> I can't believe how spotty it is, Idk if I should wait for calls or drive all over looking


I wasn't going anywhere but now that I'm home I checked the reports and the airport shot up to 1.8" . Guess I'm headed out.


----------



## Greenery

SnowGuy73;1760167 said:


> Old Shakopee road doesn't meet ep road...


Your right

Meant pioneer trail.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Ranger620;1760184 said:


> Anyone ever do glo plugs on the ford 6.0??? Trucks not starting without some major cranking figured its either the module or plugs themselves. 200,xxx miles so if its easy Im just going to replace all of them. anyone??


Be sure to check the FCIM as well, they go bad and cause long/hard crank conditions
I believe anything under 44v, is bad


----------



## banonea

to my surprise we got around 5"-6" here depending on location  didn't think we were going to get that much or we would have done some pushing earlier in the day...


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1760075 said:


> Just seen the pull behind plow in cr 21


That thing is cool. See it on 494 all the time.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1760132 said:


> I lump you in with me..... Les for you and I.


You get it all and will like it.


----------



## Ranger620

NorthernProServ;1760234 said:


> Be sure to check the FCIM as well, they go bad and cause long/hard crank conditions
> I believe anything under 44v, is bad


I had that done a few years ago but since you mentioned It maybe I should bring it in get a diagnosis done before I get to far. Check engine light is not on and even with a little ether shes hard to start if its warm it starts right up so I just jumped to glo plugs. I better dig a little more


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1760249 said:


> to my surprise we got around 5"-6" here depending on location  didn't think we were going to get that much or we would have done some pushing earlier in the day...


Are you serious? I shoud check in on mom.


----------



## CityGuy

Gophers 2 Michigan 1. Just into the 2nd


----------



## NorthernProServ

Its worth a shot, If you have a volt meter you can check itself, if you don't mind that kind of stuff. 

Had one go bad on one of the trucks last fall, no check light either but upon checking the Voltage, saw it was bad.


----------



## Ranger620

NorthernProServ;1760262 said:


> Its worth a shot, If you have a volt meter you can check itself, if you don't mind that kind of stuff.
> 
> Had one go bad on one of the trucks last fall, no check light either but upon checking the Voltage, saw it was bad.


Just reading back and you ment the module the glo plugs plug int not the ficm??? correct

where do you check the voltage at


----------



## unit28

tonight
the boys are playing in the dirt at my hometown


----------



## qualitycut

A 2.5 in eagen this is dumb. Of course all my per times are not at 2


----------



## NorthernProServ

I am talking about the FICM itself.

To test it, there is a small cover port that comes off and there should be 4 or 7 screws depending on your year.

Here is a good read on it

Do not let the probe short against the case!

http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/899444-ficm-testing-procedure.html

Picture of it 4 pin

http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/m...ms-ficm-4958-picture-4-screw-ficm-a-19314.jpg

7 Pin
http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/m...ms-ficm-4958-picture-7-screw-ficm-a-19315.jpg


----------



## unit28

450's look like a pack of jet fighters

they're flyin...................


----------



## CityGuy

3-1 mn ..............


----------



## NorthernProServ

WINTER STORM WATCH just issued


----------



## cbservicesllc

Winter Storm Watch... F...


----------



## Greenery

SnowGuy73;1760167 said:


> Old Shakopee road doesn't meet ep road...


Your right

Meant pioneer trail.


----------



## BossPlow614

Eff Comcast for not carrying Fox Sports 2. Watching sx via some horrible quality stream. I still plan on watching the replay tmrw night on FS1. 
Lot's of boys reppin MN racing tonight.


----------



## Ranger620

NorthernProServ;1760273 said:


> I am talking about the FICM itself.
> 
> To test it, there is a small cover port that comes off and there should be 4 or 7 screws depending on your year.
> 
> Here is a good read on it
> 
> Do not let the probe short against the case!
> 
> http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/899444-ficm-testing-procedure.html
> 
> Picture of it 4 pin
> 
> http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/m...ms-ficm-4958-picture-4-screw-ficm-a-19314.jpg
> 
> 7 Pin
> http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/m...ms-ficm-4958-picture-7-screw-ficm-a-19315.jpg


Just had the ficm replaced so that shouldn't be it. Im feeling lazy so Ill probably bring it to garys diesel and have them look at it. If its an easy fix ill tackle it. Thanks for the info


----------



## Ranger620

BossPlow614;1760302 said:


> Eff Comcast for not carrying Fox Sports 2. Watching sx via some horrible quality stream. I still plan on watching the replay tmrw night on FS1.
> Lot's of boys reppin MN racing tonight.


I have Comcast and get foxspts2. purty sure any way. When the wolves game and wild are the same time day one or the othe is on fsn2. Same thing aint it??


----------



## BossPlow614

Ranger620;1760310 said:


> I have Comcast and get foxspts2. purty sure any way. When the wolves game and wild are the same time day one or the othe is on fsn2. Same thing aint it??


No it's different, fs2 is the replacement for Fuel.


----------



## Ranger620

I should look again. Whats on?? I'll take a look


----------



## qualitycut

I'm not plowing next year if I dont have to im sick of this crap. Its close enough where my per times are emailing me saying wait till tomorrows snow and my contracts are asking when we are coming or I know they will be *****ing tomorrow.


----------



## unit28

Update...
Issued at 901 pm cst sat feb 15 2014

after collaboration with wfo duluth and la crosse...decided to
issue a winter storm watch from late sunday night into early
monday afternoon. Following the day shift/s lead...think a fairly
robust shield of snow will develop quickly on strong...moist
isentropic lift late sunday night. The best area for heavy snow is
western wisconsin where 5 or 6 inches are expected. However...the
metro was also included for the troublesome combo of heavy snow
and the morning commute. Here...snow totals should range from 4 or
5 inches. The snow looks to move out fairly quickly after the
morning commute and most of monday looks fairly good.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Make them zero tolerance or 1" contracts. It makes it a little easier I think.


----------



## OC&D

Looks like Monday morning will be fun! 

Who's got two thumbs and doesn't care?


----------



## Ranger620

Fraizer on 9the says 2-5its heavier amounts to the east


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1760342 said:


> Looks like Monday morning will be fun!
> 
> Who's got two thumbs and doesn't care?


It sure does. Not really, this is the first time I'm not looking forward to snow. I've got two thumbs but they seem to work good so I guess I care. FYI I just measured 1 3/8" west side of Lake Harriet.

1 7/8" by the airport so they told the truth.

Going back out at 3 to do everything.


----------



## Green Grass

OC&D;1760342 said:


> Looks like Monday morning will be fun!
> 
> Who's got two thumbs and doesn't care?


This guy!..


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1760355 said:


> This guy!..


I think I'm missing something here.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1760352 said:


> It sure does. Not really, this is the first time I'm not looking forward to snow. I've got two thumbs but they seem to work good so I guess I care. FYI I just measured 1 3/8" west side of Lake Harriet.
> 
> 1 7/8" by the airport so they told the truth.
> 
> Going back out at 3 to do everything.


I did one account and I'm letting the rest buck. I'm all out of F's to give.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1760361 said:


> I did one account and I'm letting the rest buck. I'm all out of F's to give.


Did you measure your one in uptown? Just curious, we have a few things on Hennepin that will get checked over night. 
I left for the kids hockey practice thinking we were doing nothing now everything we have looked at has almost 1.5 or better and I still only have about 1.1 at my house.


----------



## SSS Inc.

If anyone is watching channel 11 I am not responsible for all the smashed cars in Mpls. I did come close tying to parallel park in front of my house tonight though.


----------



## Green Grass

Sweet the check engine light just came on in my truck


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1760366 said:


> Sweet the check engine light just came on in my truck


Put some tape over it.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1760369 said:


> Put some tape over it.


Seems to run fine and it has warranty so might as well drive it.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1760364 said:


> Did you measure your one in uptown? Just curious, we have a few things on Hennepin that will get checked over night.
> I left for the kids hockey practice thinking we were doing nothing now everything we have looked at has almost 1.5 or better and I still only have about 1.1 at my house.


I have 3 in Uptown. One is a 1" trigger but it's a bar restaurant so it's useless to do it until tomorrow morning. The other two are 2" triggers.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1760371 said:


> Seems to run fine and it has warranty so might as well drive it.


That's what I would do. If it has oil and the temps are fine go for it!


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1760374 said:


> That's what I would do. If it has oil and the temps are fine go for it!


Oil gauge shows ok so it must be


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1760375 said:


> Oil gauge shows ok so it must be


Shut it off and re start it. I'd be curious if the light stays on.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1760377 said:


> Shut it off and re start it. I'd be curious if the light stays on.


It does and it says service DEF system


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1760383 said:


> It does and it says service DEF system


Did you put DEF in??

Another reason I want to stay bailed from diesels.

Did ya Google it?


----------



## Drakeslayer

Dump some def in and you should be fine.


----------



## qualitycut

I ran out of F's to give did about 8 places that were at or over 2 the rest that were close can wait till I get a call or Monday. I'm being a baby tonight. This cold and everything finally got to me today. I think I need some vitamin D.

Edit, Figured if my per time customers didn't want to be plowed why should the others be done if its not 2in. Fair right?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1760386 said:


> Did you put DEF in??
> 
> Another reason I want to stay bailed from diesels.
> 
> Did ya Google it?


Its not a big deal gallon or two every 5-10 k


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1760383 said:


> It does and it says service DEF system


Well you checked so keep going. Get it serviced on Wednesday.


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;1760389 said:


> Dump some def in and you should be fine.


Has 1/2 tank


----------



## Green Grass

I wonder if hennepin county knows it snowed.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1760394 said:


> Well you checked so keep going. Get it serviced on Wednesday.


I will pull and clear the code when I get home.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1760392 said:


> I ran out of F's to give did about 8 places that were at or over 2 the rest that were close can wait till I get a call or Monday. I'm being a baby tonight. This cold and everything finally got to me today. I think I need some vitamin D.
> 
> Edit, Figured if my per time customers didn't want to be plowed why should the others be done if its not 2in. Fair right?


Wake up and face south just like a meerkat.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1760392 said:


> I ran out of F's to give did about 8 places that were at or over 2 the rest that were close can wait till I get a call or Monday. I'm being a baby tonight. This cold and everything finally got to me today. I think I need some vitamin D.
> 
> Edit, Figured if my per time customers didn't want to be plowed why should the others be done if its not 2in. Fair right?


Sounds fair to me. We are doing the opposite and doing everything. Same principle though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1760392 said:


> I ran out of F's to give did about 8 places that were at or over 2 the rest that were close can wait till I get a call or Monday. I'm being a baby tonight. This cold and everything finally got to me today. I think I need some vitamin D.
> 
> Edit, Figured if my per time customers didn't want to be plowed why should the others be done if its not 2in. Fair right?


Essentially what I did.

Figured everything is getting done Monday a couple of times.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1760404 said:


> Essentially what I did.
> 
> Figured everything is getting done Monday a couple of times.


Can you make it through everything twice in a 12 hr period? Lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

From when I started Bingo at 7, until now, I've been bumped up 2 more inches.

I'm at 6 now.

Guarantee I'll be at 8 in the morning and end up with 10".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1760407 said:


> Can you make it through everything twice in a 12 hr period? Lol


Don't need to.


----------



## qualitycut

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/wxstory.php?site=mpx


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1760407 said:


> Can you make it through everything twice in a 12 hr period? Lol


He's got 24 hours.


----------



## cbservicesllc

At Children's with the youngest, hopefully for nothing... little guy had RSV this week and we think she has that and maybe comlications from a vaccine on Monday... not a happy girl...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1760415 said:


> At Children's with the youngest, hopefully for nothing... little guy had RSV this week and we think she has that and maybe comlications from a vaccine on Monday... not a happy girl...


Hope everything works out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1760412 said:


> He's got 24 hours.


Plus school is closed and most of my banks.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1760415 said:


> At Children's with the youngest, hopefully for nothing... little guy had RSV this week and we think she has that and maybe comlications from a vaccine on Monday... not a happy girl...


Hope everything is ok. Let us know if you need anything.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1760417 said:


> Plus school is closed and most of my banks.


Lucky. I thought they had conferences or something.


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;1760415 said:


> At Children's with the youngest, hopefully for nothing... little guy had RSV this week and we think she has that and maybe comlications from a vaccine on Monday... not a happy girl...


Hope things work out.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1760415 said:


> At Children's with the youngest, hopefully for nothing... little guy had RSV this week and we think she has that and maybe comlications from a vaccine on Monday... not a happy girl...


Sorry to hear this. I can tell you that you're at the best place. I have a nephew that was there for 8 weeks and every doctor, nurse etc. were all great.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1760419 said:


> Lucky. I thought they had conferences or something.


Staff development. And conferences.

We won't need to have EVERYTHING done in the morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Good luck cb. Praying for you and your family!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1760422 said:


> Staff development. And conferences.
> 
> We won't need to have EVERYTHING done in the morning.


That's good. I suppose the main drives and a couple dozen stalls will be good enough.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

In case anyone is still up..... The radar is filling in.

It's snowing inHarris and moving south.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1760424 said:


> That's good. I suppose the main drives and a couple dozen stalls will be good enough.


Yeah. We are only responsible for drivelanes and assistance of the main sidewalks every 1.5" when it's snowing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1760425 said:


> In case anyone is still up..... The radar is filling in.
> 
> It's snowing inHarris and moving south.


Good thing everyone said "clear" overnight.


----------



## OC&D

Man the Russian women's curling team is "fun" to watch.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1760427 said:


> Yeah. We are only responsible for drivelanes and assistance of the main sidewalks every 1.5" when it's snowing.


So sidewalks every 45 min?


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1760425 said:


> In case anyone is still up..... The radar is filling in.
> 
> It's snowing inHarris and moving south.


Great thanks!


----------



## qualitycut

What are the chances of 1. Snow starting stoping later. 2 only get an inch or two?


----------



## OC&D

Snowguy must be out cursing every moment he's in his truck. Haha!


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1760433 said:


> What are the chances of 1. Snow starting stoping later. 2 only get an inch or two?


You better avoid the casino if you think there are good odds on either.


----------



## OC&D

Ohh. A redheaded Canadian?!? My interest is sparked.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1760435 said:


> You better avoid the casino if you think there are good odds on either.


Ok. ...........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1760435 said:


> You better avoid the casino if you think there are good odds on either.


And I was just there....so not very.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1760433 said:


> What are the chances of 1. Snow starting stoping later. 2 only get an inch or two?


The later part......as in how much later???

The 1-2" part, not very.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1760439 said:


> The later part......as in how much later???
> 
> The 1-2" part, not very.


I dont know,I don't even know when its supposed to start stop now 2am -6 am?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1760440 said:


> I dont know,I don't even know when its supposed to start stop now 2am -6 am?


I'm thinking 1 am to 10 am.


----------



## OC&D

SSS is totally missing out on some some hot curling action here.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Thanks for the thoughts guys... hopefully nothing, but better to be safe than sorry


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1760442 said:


> SSS is totally missing out on some some hot curling action here.


Yup, yum. Those Russians yoga pants


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I had to put my glasses back on to watch TV.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1760446 said:


> I had to put my glasses back on to watch TV.


Turn on curling, life is good.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1760450 said:


> Turn on curling, life is good.


Yea my life just got better for some reason, I'm heading out to plow everything now. Wait not that much better


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1760450 said:


> Turn on curling, life is good.


Yeah, that's what I'm saying.

Did anyone notice there's a PLOWZ banner at the top of the home screen now?


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1760457 said:


> Yeah, that's what I'm saying.
> 
> Did anyone notice there's a PLOWZ banner at the top of the home screen now?


Nope. I only have this thread open and I refuse to look at anything else on this site. Forget 'em.


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1760454 said:


> Yea my life just got better for some reason, I'm heading out to plow everything now. Wait not that much better


That surprises me. I haven't had one call. They'll get done within the next 48 hours, so they can chill.


----------



## OC&D

There is an incredible number of hot, female Olympians.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1760460 said:


> That surprises me. I haven't had one call. They'll get done within the next 48 hours, so they can chill.


I'm not plowing the hotties gave me a boost for a minute.....


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1760464 said:


> There is an incredible number of hot, female Olympians.


There was a link online the other day with the hottest Olympian woman, it was nice


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1760468 said:


> There was a link online the other day with the hottest Olympian woman, it was nice


Where would one start, and how would one choose?!?


----------



## Green Grass

Nothing like doing a lot with a bar on one side and a anytime fitness on the other!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Food poisoning sucks!


----------



## OC&D

Doc Emrick is the greatest play by play guy ever to have called a game.


----------



## OC&D

Polarismalibu;1760479 said:


> Food poisoning sucks!


Oh dude, that ain't cool!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Looks like we're staying overnight at Children's... lungs are pretty tight and they arent comfortable with her O2 Sats... little neb, suction, and O2 action

Again, thanks for the thoughts guys


----------



## BossPlow614

Polarismalibu;1760479 said:


> Food poisoning sucks!


Thankfully I've never experienced that and hope i dont. What'd you eat that was bad?

Hope things go well for ya Chris!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Just got in. Did a full run hard to say what we exactly got. One drive would have 7" the next 2". Some side by side. We did have 4 foot drifts at places too. City or the county haven't plowed. My road has 10" or more on the north sides of roads. Wonder if they are going to plow or wait for the next snow?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Nam slid west a bit. Uh oh.


----------



## SnowGuy73

16, calm, overcast. 

04:19


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu is down to 1-3". 

Total of 2.51"


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS has me at 2-4" and 1-2".


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1760508 said:


> NWS has me at 2-4" and 1-2".


Hourly adds up to 5".


----------



## CityGuy

Watching USA vs Canada womens curling. Few lookers.


----------



## CityGuy

2-4 tonight and 1 for tomorrow. Looks like I am working another holiday.


----------



## CityGuy

Winter Storm Warning for my area. Hmm this should make things interesting.


----------



## CityGuy

Anyone know if you can get longer power cords for LCD/LED tv's? DO they need to be brand specific?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1760515 said:


> Winter Storm Warning for my area. Hmm this should make things interesting.


This should make things sucky!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1760517 said:


> This should make things sucky!


At least its supposed to be a holiday so their may not be as much traffic as usual. But timing looks to be bad for you.


----------



## CityGuy

Anyone have any tire recommendations for the wifes car? 2012 sonata.


----------



## SSS Inc.

2-4, 1-3. Here.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1760513 said:


> Watching USA vs Canada womens curling. Few lookers.


The Canadians and Russians have the best ladies.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1760520 said:


> Anyone have any tire recommendations for the wifes car? 2012 sonata.


Nope, I'm looking for a 2013 Sorrento as well.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1760519 said:


> At least its supposed to be a holiday so their may not be as much traffic as usual. But timing looks to be bad for you.


Ya, all those government workers!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Overcast cleared off quick. 

Hopefully its sunny all day now.


----------



## skorum03

I'm at 2-4 and 2-4. Hole in power steering line up my truck. Going to need to something about that before tomorrow morning I suppose


----------



## skorum03

Yuhas on kstp says only 1-3 tonight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1760532 said:


> I'm at 2-4 and 2-4. Hole in power steering line up my truck. Going to need to something about that before tomorrow morning I suppose


Ya, that could be an issue.


----------



## CityGuy

Yuhas says 3-6 starting around midnight end mid morning


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yuhas says 3-6".... He doesn't get specific at all, what an ass!


----------



## SnowGuy73

What the hell is this?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Now its back to normal.


----------



## CityGuy

Aparently no one wants to sell tires on sunday. Walmart you have to order the tires in. Tires plus and Discount Tire is closed on sunday. WTH.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1760556 said:


> Aparently no one wants to sell tires on sunday. Walmart you have to order the tires in. Tires plus and Discount Tire is closed on sunday. WTH.


I knew discount was closed Sunday... They might be closes tomorrow too, I can't remember what the last holiday was that they were closed on but I was surprised it was one they took off.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1760560 said:


> I knew discount was closed Sunday... They might be closes tomorrow too, I can't remember what the last holiday was that they were closed on but I was surprised it was one they took off.


So I guess I am out of luck to get the wife some new tires today without drving across the county to hope something is open.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1760561 said:


> So I guess I am out of luck to get the wife some new tires today without drving across the county to hope something is open.


Ntb.......


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1760564 said:


> Ntb.......


no go. Tire has to be ordered to store.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1760565 said:


> no go. Tire has to be ordered to store.


Copy that.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1760561 said:


> So I guess I am out of luck to get the wife some new tires today without drving across the county to hope something is open.


How about sams club of fleet farm


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1760571 said:


> How about sams club of fleet farm


Ya, forgot about sams.

Fleetfarm sucks for tires, Jmo.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Cody says 3" west metro, 5" east metro in a n/s line.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1760516 said:


> Anyone know if you can get longer power cords for LCD/LED tv's? DO they need to be brand specific?


Check eBay.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu is down to 1-3" from 3-6..... Not like they've been right lately. Added up on there on at 2.66"


----------



## SnowGuy73

Where is Novak, I need an update!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1760573 said:


> Ya, forgot about sams.
> 
> Fleetfarm sucks for tires, Jmo.


They are great down here. Never an issue. Now the one at Lakeville sucks. Just a holes


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## jimslawnsnow

Headed back out to see if the city plowed the streets. Frick am I tired and have a bunch of fixing to do


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1760585 said:


>


For the last how many snows they've been way off on their facebook posts


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1760583 said:



> They are great down here. Never an issue. Now the one at Lakeville sucks. Just a holes


The ones around here only have like two brands, Cooper and something else. Out of those two brands they only have like 3 or 4 models each, no 18" rims, nothing over 265, and don't discount or match prices...... And if they do have what you want they have to order of in!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1760586 said:


> Headed back out to see if the city plowed the streets. Frick am I tired and have a bunch of fixing to do


Better get some rest before tonight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1760587 said:


> For the last how many snows they've been way off on their facebook posts


Hopefully they are wrong this time too and it pushes about 100 miles east!


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1760573 said:


> Ya, forgot about sams.
> 
> Fleetfarm sucks for tires, Jmo.


I hope fleet farm has a trailer tire. Looks like that might be my only option.


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1760591 said:


> Hopefully they are wrong this time too and it pushes about 100 miles east!


I don't think that's gonna happen at this point.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NAM isn't quite as bright yellow this morning.










Accu has dropped me to 2-4" total from a 3-6" since Wednesday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1760605 said:


> I hope fleet farm has a trailer tire. Looks like that might be my only option.


I'd think they'd have that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

GFS has dropped the moisture south about 50 miles.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1760615 said:


> I don't think that's gonna happen at this point.


Its happened before.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

FWIW.... Most everything has been pulled out for the week, however one of the GFS runs had 14" for next weekend for MSP.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Preemptive Strike now in effect.

I'm not sure if any of you do this...but I do. This morning I have called
Management companies and particular clients about the order of snow event
clearing on this "dubious timing" snow fall. Kind of nice to get answering machines on Sunday mornings...you can leave a fast message without argument or **** chat.

I let the Management companies know that plowing order depends on traffic flow and traffic levels. I tell them I will not sit in 1 hour traffic to make it to your site when we can effectively use that hour to be productive for cleaning other properties closer at hand. We will do our best to be there a soon as we can, but we can not control traffic and wait times or when the snow will start and stop. We have never missed a plow with you and will be there as soon as all these factors allow us. This information is for you to set expectation while fielding your call call from Tenants. 

If you get this on their emails / texts /and answering machine before the event, They get this info before the "complaints" start.

Set Expectations! 1/2 hour on the phone saves 12-16 hours of stress causing phone calls. Doing this has brought down incoming call levels by 90% for me.
Cheers


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1760571 said:


> How about sams club of fleet farm


Forgot about Fleet Farm

No sams membership.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1760579 said:


> Check eBay.


Checked Vizio site and amazon.

Maybe radio shack


----------



## CityGuy

Jimlawn

How much did Rochester get? Do you know?

Mom is not answering and I am a little worried now.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1760645 said:


> FWIW.... Most everything has been pulled out for the week, however one of the GFS runs had 14" for next weekend for MSP.


May as well go for broke this year. (no pun intended for you)


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1760640 said:


> Its happened before.


I don't think it will this time.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

TWC says 1 inch today....1-2 tomorrow. ?


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1760645 said:


> however one of the GFS runs had 14" for next weekend for MSP.


F that!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1760670 said:


> I don't think it will this time.


Ok............


----------



## SnowGuy73

MNPLOWCO;1760672 said:


> TWC says 1 inch today....1-2 tomorrow. ?


Sounds about right......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Paul Douglas.....

"We pick up a couple inches of additional snow early Monday; otherwise storms detour well south of Minnesota this week. For the first time in nearly 3 weeks the mercury rises above 32F by Tuesday".

Huh?


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## Greenery

Hamelfire;1760520 said:


> Anyone have any tire recommendations for the wifes car? 2012 sonata.


Hankook optima h727


----------



## SnowGuy73

Well, I guess I was right......

Not going to get as warm this week because of the fresh snow. This will turn out to be like last year!

F me!


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1760591 said:


> Hopefully they are wrong this time too and it pushes about 100 miles east!


I hope you're right and lwnmwrman's observations of the NAM and GFS are as well... stayed overnight at Children's last night for observation and they say we will be here AT LEAST overnight tonight... It is gong to kill me to be out plowing tonight/tomorrow while my little girl is in the hospital... guess that looks pretty likely at this point...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1760689 said:


> I hope you're right and lwnmwrman's observations of the NAM and GFS are as well... stayed overnight at Children's last night for observation and they say we will be here AT LEAST overnight tonight... It is gong to kill me to be out plowing tonight/tomorrow while my little girl is in the hospital... guess that looks pretty likely at this point...


Sorry to here man, they figure anything out yet?


----------



## SnowGuy73

At the airport.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1760691 said:


> Sorry to here man, they figure anything out yet?


Yeah its RSV. Her brother had it last week so we figured it would happen to her, but her breathing got pretty labored last night. Her lungs were pretty tight and they've got her on O2. Then they suction and give her a neb as needed. They said we're probably at the peak of it so hopefully we're gaining grpund from here...


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1760696 said:


> At the airport.


Looks more under the sea.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1760699 said:


> Yeah its RSV. Her brother had it last week so we figured it would happen to her, but her breathing got pretty labored last night. Her lungs were pretty tight and they've got her on O2. Then they suction and give her a neb as needed. They said we're probably at the peak of it so hopefully we're gaining grpund from here...


At least they know what it is.

And I know the feeling, I had to two for two days after mine was born.

It sucks!


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1760699 said:


> Yeah its RSV. Her brother had it last week so we figured it would happen to her, but her breathing got pretty labored last night. Her lungs were pretty tight and they've got her on O2. Then they suction and give her a neb as needed. They said we're probably at the peak of it so hopefully we're gaining grpund from here...


Hopefully things improve and move in the right direction! Thinking of you guys


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1760704 said:


> Looks more under the sea.


Yup..........


----------



## mn-bob

cbservicesllc;1760689 said:


> I hope you're right and lwnmwrman's observations of the NAM and GFS are as well... stayed overnight at Children's last night for observation and they say we will be here AT LEAST overnight tonight... It is gong to kill me to be out plowing tonight/tomorrow while my little girl is in the hospital... guess that looks pretty likely at this point...


Gods speed to a fast recovery .

Buck ussmileyflag


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm thinking a nap sounds tasty!


----------



## wintergreen82

Hamelfire;1760666 said:


> Jimlawn
> 
> How much did Rochester get? Do you know?
> 
> Mom is not answering and I am a little worried now.


4.2" lighter snow


----------



## CityGuy

wintergreen82;1760715 said:


> 4.2" lighter snow


Perfect thanks.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1760706 said:


> At least they know what it is.
> 
> And I know the feeling, I had to two for two days after mine was born.
> 
> It sucks!


Yeah at least there's that. Thanks again guys for the thoughts.


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1760490 said:


> Thankfully I've never experienced that and hope i dont. What'd you eat that was bad?
> 
> Hope things go well for ya Chris!


Pretty sure it was the chipotle I had for lunch


----------



## SnowGuy73

New weather summary video.


----------



## Camden

I had to Google what RSV is. At least there's treatment for it but it sounds like it can really take you down. Just like the other guys, I hope she's back on her feet quickly. No one in my life is as important to me as my kids so I know how you must feel.


----------



## qualitycut

Well not one phone call or email this morning.


----------



## unit28

cbs hope she gets well soon

been there a time or two with someone in the hsptl during snow event

also had to buy a neb about 16 years ago,.....handy little gadget to have 

Hope the snow moves away from you tonight


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm down to 5" now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1760750 said:


> I'm down to 5" now.


I've been there since about 04:00 this morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1760740 said:


> Hope the snow moves away from you tonight


As do I.

Both because of what he is going though and my selfish desire to lay on the couch and do nothing!


----------



## unit28

needed some new treads so
I bought a set of these yesterday

has a ton of sipping and huge lugs on the outside

excellent traction on slippery surface and both deep snow

can't wait to try them in the mud and rocks


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Good luck to you and the kid today/tomorrow cb.

That first bigger storm in December, the night before was when my dad took the ambulance ride to the ER with pneumonia. 

It sucked enough knowing he was in the hospital as an adult who's had pneumonia many times, let alone your own child.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looking outside you'd never guess its only 11°.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1760799 said:


> Looking outside you'd never guess its only 11°.


It feels like 30° with the sun


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1760800 said:


> It feels like 30° with the sun


Ya it does.

I had about 1/4" left on my driveway from that second green blob yesterday.... Gone, and the driveway is bone dry.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Too bad this crap is coming tonight, be nice to melt some piles at the residentials.


----------



## qualitycut

Down to 1-3 and 1-3 hourly dropped from 5.1 to 4


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1760812 said:


> Down to 1-3 and 1-3 hourly dropped from 5.1 to 4


Don't worry it will change 700 times yet today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1760812 said:


> Down to 1-3 and 1-3 hourly dropped from 5.1 to 4


Moving on the right direction!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1760815 said:


> Don't worry it will change 700 times yet today.


This is also true.

I see they slightly changed the winter storm warning too.


----------



## OC&D

cbservicesllc;1760699 said:


> Yeah its RSV. Her brother had it last week so we figured it would happen to her, but her breathing got pretty labored last night. Her lungs were pretty tight and they've got her on O2. Then they suction and give her a neb as needed. They said we're probably at the peak of it so hopefully we're gaining grpund from here...


Hopefully she's on the mend now. Best of luck to you guys!


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm at 1-3" and 1-2"


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1760820 said:


> I'm at 1-3" and 1-2"


My hourly is 3.8"


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1760800 said:


> It feels like 30° with the sun


I've got a glass block window in the master shower that faces South and the thing was extremely warm to the touch when I took a shower just now. It's somewhat amazing what a huge burning ball of hydrogen is capable of. :yow!:


----------



## SSS Inc.

I'm still at 2-4. 1-3


----------



## OC&D

Here you go Quality. That's a nice little machine for the money.

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/hvd/4301189414.html


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1760834 said:


> I'm still at 2-4. 1-3


I'm sure ours will be back up there within the hour.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1760834 said:


> I'm still at 2-4. 1-3


That's weird, I'm at 1-3, 1-3.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1760841 said:


> That's weird, I'm at 1-3, 1-3.


Maybe they just havent updated mpls yet. I hit refresh too. These little changes don't mean a whole lot anyway at this point I guess.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1760839 said:


> Here you go Quality. That's a nice little machine for the money.
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/hvd/4301189414.html


Must be a trade in on a terex at quality forklift.


----------



## olsonbro

OC&D;1760839 said:


> Here you go Quality. That's a nice little machine for the money.
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/hvd/4301189414.html


We used to rent a RC 30 from a friend of mine on a regular basis. It was an awesome little machine!


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1760839 said:


> Here you go Quality. That's a nice little machine for the money.
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/hvd/4301189414.html


I seen that, it looks nice. Would be nice to get something like that along with a bigger wheel machine. Still be cheaper than new. I wish ot lifted more


----------



## banonea

SnowGuy73;1760591 said:


> Hopefully they are wrong this time too and it pushes about 100 miles east!


I hope it hits. We started at 7 yesterday and finish at 6:30 this morning. Just got up, going to collect from a few then sleep till 10 and be up all night to plow. No break downs..... loving this year. ....


----------



## qualitycut

olsonbro;1760848 said:


> We used to rent a RC 30 from a friend of mine on a regular basis. It was an awesome little machine!


What did you use it for?


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1760860 said:


> I hope it hits. We started at 7 yesterday and finish at 6:30 this morning. Just got up, going to collect from a few then sleep till 10 and be up all night to plow. No break downs..... loving this year. ....


You just jinxed it


----------



## banonea

Hamelfire;1760666 said:


> Jimlawn
> 
> How much did Rochester get? Do you know?
> 
> Mom is not answering and I am a little worried now.


We got 5" do you need me to check on her. Call me.at 507 696 7524 and I can do that for ya.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu goes up as mws comes down... Haha. 

Accu is up to 3.7 for me now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;1760860 said:


> I hope it hits. We started at 7 yesterday and finish at 6:30 this morning. Just got up, going to collect from a few then sleep till 10 and be up all night to plow. No break downs..... loving this year. ....


It can hit you all you'd like!


----------



## olsonbro

qualitycut;1760861 said:


> What did you use it for?


Mainly for grading small properties. We used to do alot of sod installation. It was great for small back or side yards. We also used it for tear out of rock beds and such for existing landscapes. You could run all over a yard with that machine and not tear anything up


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1760863 said:


> We got 5" do you need me to check on her. Call me.at 507 696 7524 and I can do that for ya.


She finally answered. Her phone cell was on vibrate and the city or someone took out the phone box down the road I guess so home phone did not work.

Thanks for the offer.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1760872 said:


> She finally answered. Her phone cell was on vibrate and the city or someone took out the phone box down the road I guess so home phone did not work.
> 
> Thanks for the offer.


Damn city plow drivers! Glad she answered for you


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1760699 said:


> Yeah its RSV. Her brother had it last week so we figured it would happen to her, but her breathing got pretty labored last night. Her lungs were pretty tight and they've got her on O2. Then they suction and give her a neb as needed. They said we're probably at the peak of it so hopefully we're gaining grpund from here...


Hope everything keeps going up for you all!


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1760876 said:


> Damn city plow drivers! Glad she answered for you


I seen on the weather channel I think was in new York the city driver took out a bunch of windows at a restaurant and a bunch on customers because he was going to fast and shot up ice and snow.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1760876 said:


> Damn city plow drivers! Glad she answered for you


Get a worried when she doesn't answer either phone or tells me ahead of time whats going on. Since Dad passed a few years back I try to keep tabs on her and make sure she is ok. It just hard to do when we live 2 hours apart.

I can't wait for her to get all the stuff with the Mayo finished up so she can start looking for a place up here.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1760880 said:


> I seen on the weather channel I think was in new York the city driver took out a bunch of windows at a restaurant and a bunch on customers because he was going to fast and shot up ice and snow.


Doesn't suprise me. That snow and ice can come off the plows and wings with some velocity if the angles are right and speed is correct.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1760880 said:


> I seen on the weather channel I think was in new York the city driver took out a bunch of windows at a restaurant and a bunch on customers because he was going to fast and shot up ice and snow.


That would suck!


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1760880 said:


> I seen on the weather channel I think was in new York the city driver took out a bunch of windows at a restaurant and a bunch on customers because he was going to fast and shot up ice and snow.


I think there was a video posted in here with a plow hitting a guy walking on the sidewalk and blasting the glass front of a building.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1760882 said:


> Get a worried when she doesn't answer either phone or tells me ahead of time whats going on. Since Dad passed a few years back I try to keep tabs on her and make sure she is ok. It just hard to do when we live 2 hours apart.
> 
> I can't wait for her to get all the stuff with the Mayo finished up so she can start looking for a place up here.


Yeah it can be stressful it was like that with my grandma she was weak a lot after being sick so many times towards the end. If she didn't answer everyone would go into panic mode. My uncle actually ended up moving into the same apartment building just so someone was very close by.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Polarismalibu;1760885 said:


> I think there was a video posted in here with a plow hitting a guy walking on the sidewalk and blasting the glass front of a building.


This one


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My dad's ramp is officially down.

Just in time for him not to want to go anywhere for a while with the snow.

Any update cb? She doing better?


----------



## banonea

Hamelfire;1760872 said:


> She finally answered. Her phone cell was on vibrate and the city or someone took out the phone box down the road I guess so home phone did not work.
> 
> Thanks for the offer.


Sounds good


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1760884 said:


> That would suck!


No that would be awesome to see!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My NWS is down to 4.3 from 5.2 when I woke up, plus now mainly after 1 am instead of 11 pm.

Accu is still at straight up 3".


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1760898 said:


> My NWS is down to 4.3 from 5.2 when I woke up, plus now mainly after 1 am instead of 11 pm.
> 
> Accu is still at straight up 3".


Mine shows 3" tonight and .5" tomorrow.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1760843 said:


> Maybe they just havent updated mpls yet. I hit refresh too. These little changes don't mean a whole lot anyway at this point I guess.


Not really. I'm still the same in the forecast, and 3.1" total on the hourly. Maybe SG was right and it will track 100 miles differently and we'll end up with a dusting.


----------



## unit28

forgot to post pic of my new treads.........
paid less than $45 reg $130 at mil/FF

has composit safety toe and lots of support
ergo insole and super light
cat's- Nitrogen CT

I'm liking these as well as my SNO RUNNERS from Cabel's
except these will go year round


----------



## OC&D

I got a call this morning from a driveway I do in Roseville. Does anyone know if Roseville plowed the streets yesterday? I haven't called him back yet, but I can't imagine there was more than 3/4" or so up there.


----------



## OC&D

unit28;1760907 said:


> forgot to post pic of my new treads.........
> paid less than $45 reg $130 at mil/FF
> 
> has composit safety toe and lots of support
> ergo insole and super light
> cat's- Nitrogen CT
> 
> I'm liking these as well as my SNO RUNNERS from Cabel's
> except these will go year round


FF has some good deals sometimes on stuff. I go there quite a bit.


----------



## Polarismalibu

unit28;1760907 said:


> forgot to post pic of my new treads.........
> paid less than $45 reg $130 at mil/FF
> 
> has composit safety toe and lots of support
> ergo insole and super light
> cat's- Nitrogen CT
> 
> I'm liking these as well as my SNO RUNNERS from Cabel's
> except these will go year round


That was a good deal!


----------



## olsonbro

OC&D;1760908 said:


> I got a call this morning from a driveway I do in Roseville. Does anyone know if Roseville plowed the streets yesterday? I haven't called him back yet, but I can't imagine there was more than 3/4" or so up there.


there was .75 at best .75 in rsvl

roseville didn't plow side roads yesterday.
Main roads were done, but that's it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

GFS wraps the moisture around the east side of MN. If it goes 70 miles +/- to the east.......


----------



## skorum03

Still at 1-3 and 1-3


----------



## OC&D

olsonbro;1760920 said:


> there was .75 at best .75 in rsvl
> 
> roseville didn't plow side roads yesterday.
> Main roads were done, but that's it


I figured that.....thanks though!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1760666 said:


> Jimlawn
> 
> How much did Rochester get? Do you know?
> 
> Mom is not answering and I am a little worried now.


Not sure. I got 4-5. Bano I think said he got 5-6 over there


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1760921 said:


> GFS wraps the moisture around the east side of MN. If it goes 70 miles +/- to the east.......


Which it will do and we will all freak out and post 900 times asking when its going to end at about 9 tomorrow morning.


----------



## unit28

Polarismalibu;1760916 said:


> That was a good deal!


you can find them online for diiferent prices.
Some places offer them as a tac boot.

I couldn't pass them up because I have been wearing a chore boot for work.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1760941 said:


> Which it will do and we will all freak out and post 900 times asking when its going to end at about 9 tomorrow morning.


Those are my favorite! I can't wait.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1760941 said:


> Which it will do and we will all freak out and post 900 times asking when its going to end at about 9 tomorrow morning.


if it wraps,
then NW metro will get beat on

elk river, andover...champlin


----------



## BossPlow614

unit28;1760948 said:


> if it wraps,
> then NW metro will get beat on
> 
> elk river, andover...champlin


If that happens, oh well. The positive thing from this storm is that there's warm air behind instead of -40.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I'm at 1-3 tonight after 11 and 1-3 tomorrow before 10


----------



## banonea

They are calling for 3 " to 5" by the time it is done. Let it come.... what's the story on the system for next weekend. Someone said something about 14"?


----------



## unit28

camden.....
snow tonight?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Still at 1-3 and 1-2, hourly 3.8".


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1760968 said:


> They are calling for 3 " to 5" by the time it is done. Let it come.... what's the story on the system for next weekend. Someone said something about 14"?


Who said 14"??


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1760972 said:


> Who said 14"??


Lwnmwrmn..


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;1760972 said:


> Who said 14"??


Lwrmn I think. ...


----------



## unit28

nam prolly still shows a split


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1760941 said:


> Which it will do and we will all freak out and post 900 times asking when its going to end at about 9 tomorrow morning.


Right. Just found out one of my guys that was supposed to be home today is still in South Padre island.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1760972 said:


> Who said 14"??


Next weekend..........


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1760890 said:


> My dad's ramp is officially down.
> 
> Just in time for him not to want to go anywhere for a while with the snow.
> 
> Any update cb? She doing better?


Good to hear the ramp is done.

She'll be here at Children's at least tonight, but they are weaning her off the oxygen and she has shared a few smiles with us... makes me feel a little better about when I have to leave to plow... again Thank You guys for the support... hearing the stories from other people that have been in your shoes makes it feel like you're not on an island...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The dark blue line.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1760981 said:


> Right. Just found out one of my guys that was supposed to be home today is still in South Padre island.


Still haven't heard from another driver that is supposed to back this afternoon.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1760981 said:


> Right. Just found out one of my guys that was supposed to be home today is still in South Padre island.


Isnt it a little soon for spring break festivities down there?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1760982 said:


> Next weekend..........


Have not slept in a week?? Your talking crazy


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1760985 said:


> The dark blue line.


Yep... saw that 06z run from this morning... made the storm tomorrow look like peanuts! At least it was out at the 12z run...


----------



## unit28

heavy snow at 6am

builds up to .34" peak at 6am,
then falls dramatically
shouldn't stick around 
quick melt by Tuesday

by wednesday we'll be talking about thursday


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1760990 said:


> Have not slept in a week?? Your talking crazy


You best take a liitle nap!


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1760993 said:


> by wednesday we'll be talking about thursday


Of course we will.....


----------



## unit28

BossPlow614;1760988 said:


> Isnt it a little soon for spring break festivities down there?


75* in Dallas today....


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1760998 said:


> 75* in Dallas today....


Ill take it!


----------



## OC&D

BossPlow614;1760950 said:


> If that happens, oh well. The positive thing from this storm is that there's warm air behind instead of -40.


Oh to have that youthful optimism again! Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1761001 said:


> Oh to have that youthful optimism again! Thumbs Up


Hahahahah.

Hahahahah.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1760984 said:


> Good to hear the ramp is done.
> 
> She'll be here at Children's at least tonight, but they are weaning her off the oxygen and she has shared a few smiles with us... makes me feel a little better about when I have to leave to plow... again Thank You guys for the support... hearing the stories from other people that have been in your shoes makes it feel like you're not on an island...


It takes about a month in the hospital before you start to feel guilty about going to work. All that matters is that she is doing better and keeps getting better. I am sure she will be home soon.


----------



## Green Grass

unit28;1760998 said:


> 75* in Dallas today....


Dad said it is 85 and sunny in Phenoix.


----------



## Green Grass

Well truck is fixed and hopefully plow will be fixed soon


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1761011 said:


> Well truck is fixed and hopefully plow will be fixed soon


What happened?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1761022 said:


> What happened?


Besides being a dodge......


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1761022 said:


> What happened?


the check engine light came on for DEF found that the fluid was frozen let the truck warm up in the garage and all was happy.

I have a western plow so of course the lift tower was starting to crack. adding 1/4 plates to strengthening it waiting for the paint to dry so I can put it back together.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1761032 said:


> the check engine light came on for DEF found that the fluid was frozen let the truck warm up in the garage and all was happy.
> 
> I have a western plow so of course the lift tower was starting to crack. adding 1/4 plates to strengthening it waiting for the paint to dry so I can put it back together.


Dose the def tank have a heater in it? I figured that would be hooked in with the block heater.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1760993 said:


> heavy snow at 6am
> 
> builds up to .34" peak at 6am,
> then falls dramatically
> shouldn't stick around
> quick melt by Tuesday
> 
> by wednesday we'll be talking about thursday


New nam is still coming in big tonight.

I also see it has a scary looking blob coming from the sw on Thursday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1761035 said:


> Dose the def tank have a heater in it? I figured that would be hooked in with the block heater.


I think the Ford's do, right?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1761032 said:


> the check engine light came on for DEF found that the fluid was frozen let the truck warm up in the garage and all was happy.
> 
> I have a western plow so of course the lift tower was starting to crack. adding 1/4 plates to strengthening it waiting for the paint to dry so I can put it back together.


Damn that sucks!

It hasn't even been that cold the last couple days.

I can't believe western is still having problems with that, weird!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Supposed to be warm, until we get 6" of new snow, then they talk about the fresh snowpack reflecting the heat.

See next weekend in time for the "biggest storm in two years"?

High of 18.

Lows back below zero.

The warmth will soften the piles then they will freeze rock solid.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1761038 said:


> New nam is still coming in big tonight.
> 
> I also see it has a scary looking blob coming from the sw on Thursday.


Of course it is.....

Of course it does.....


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1761035 said:


> Dose the def tank have a heater in it? I figured that would be hooked in with the block heater.


They have an electric heater that runs when the truck is running it is undersized and they have redesigned them so I will have to get a new one.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1761042 said:


> Damn that sucks!
> 
> It hasn't even been that cold the last couple days.
> 
> I can't believe western is still having problems with that, weird!


The plow is about 6 years old so it made it a lot longer then I thought it would have. One would think that maybe I would have been proactive


----------



## OC&D

Green Grass;1761032 said:


> the check engine light came on for DEF found that the fluid was frozen let the truck warm up in the garage and all was happy.
> 
> I have a western plow so of course the lift tower was starting to crack. adding 1/4 plates to strengthening it waiting for the paint to dry so I can put it back together.


Damnit! At least the plow repair doesn't sound too bad.

This does reinforce my earlier decision to ditch the diesel with my new truck though.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1761049 said:


> The plow is about 6 years old so it made it a lot longer then I thought it would have. One would think that maybe I would have been proactive


Ah, 10-4......


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1761050 said:


> This does reinforce my earlier decision to ditch the diesel with my new truck though.


Yup, did the same in 2008.


----------



## Green Grass

OC&D;1761050 said:


> Damnit! At least the plow repair doesn't sound too bad.
> 
> This does reinforce my earlier decision to ditch the diesel with my new truck though.





SnowGuy73;1761051 said:


> Ah, 10-4......


besides cutting edges and changing fluid it is the first thing I have done to this plow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1761053 said:


> besides cutting edges and changing fluid it is the first thing I have done to this plow.


Sounds like a good run to me. wesport


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;1761049 said:


> The plow is about 6 years old so it made it a lot longer then I thought it would have. One would think that maybe I would have been proactive


had the same issues with all of mine, did the same thing to fix.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1761049 said:


> The plow is about 6 years old so it made it a lot longer then I thought it would have. One would think that maybe I would have been proactive


It's a untramount right? I didn't know they had problem with the towers cracking. What parts of it crack?


----------



## OC&D

Green Grass;1761053 said:


> besides cutting edges and changing fluid it is the first thing I have done to this plow.


Not bad! I'm not much of a fluid changer. In fact, the only time I've ever replaced the fluid in any plow was in my former Blizzard, but that was mostly incidental to all of the other repairs it needed like cylinder replacement, the pickup tube falling off in the reservoir, etc.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I have been out of the weather loop all day but if I'm looking at the NAM and GFS right the bigger totals have moved west. Not sure though. But it looks a lot different than this morning. Also not done updating. Not that anyone cares. Just saying is all. 


And somebody please remind me not to play hockey against guys bedazzled's age ever again. I still can't breathe.


----------



## Green Grass

OC&D;1761068 said:


> Not bad! I'm not much of a fluid changer. In fact, the only time I've ever replaced the fluid in any plow was in my former Blizzard, but that was mostly incidental to all of the other repairs it needed like cylinder replacement, the pickup tube falling off in the reservoir, etc.


I changed it twice because it started to freeze or get to thick.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sun is gone...


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1761069 said:


> I have been out of the weather loop all day but if I'm looking at the NAM and GFS right the bigger totals have moved west. Not sure though. But it looks a lot different than this morning. Also not done updating. Not that anyone cares. Just saying is all.p:


Quite!.........


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1761065 said:


> It's a untramount right? I didn't know they had problem with the towers cracking. What parts of it crack?


Where the light tower bolts to the bottom frame that are two bolts on each side. there is a 1/4" plate on the back and nothing on the front. Mine was cracking on the front right below the bottom bolt. Western Makes a kit to repair and strengthening it for $18 might give that a try also.


----------



## SnowGuy73

19, cloudy,calm. 

16:01


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1761069 said:


> I have been out of the weather loop all day but if I'm looking at the NAM and GFS right the bigger totals have moved west. Not sure though. But it looks a lot different than this morning. Also not done updating. Not that anyone cares. Just saying is all.
> 
> And somebody please remind me not to play hockey against guys bedazzled's age ever again. I still can't breathe.


Do we need to take you to children's to hang out with CB and share oxygen with his daughter?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1761069 said:


> I have been out of the weather loop all day but if I'm looking at the NAM and GFS right the bigger totals have moved west. Not sure though. But it looks a lot different than this morning. Also not done updating. Not that anyone cares. Just saying is all.
> 
> And somebody please remind me not to play hockey against guys bedazzled's age ever again. I still can't breathe.


When you say west does that take us out of the heaviest? That meteo things dropped


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1761069 said:


> I have been out of the weather loop all day but if I'm looking at the NAM and GFS right the bigger totals have moved west. Not sure though. But it looks a lot different than this morning. Also not done updating. Not that anyone cares. Just saying is all.
> 
> And somebody please remind me not to play hockey against guys bedazzled's age ever again. I still can't breathe.


They look to me that they dropped SE. Earlier the dot was directly over the cities.

Now it's down by LaCrosse.

But what do I know???


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1761076 said:


> Where the light tower bolts to the bottom frame that are two bolts on each side. there is a 1/4" plate on the back and nothing on the front. Mine was cracking on the front right below the bottom bolt. Western Makes a kit to repair and strengthening it for $18 might give that a try also.


I'll have to check my wideout and MVP make sure it's not about to fall apart


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1761079 said:


> Do we need to take you to children's to hang out with CB and share oxygen with his daughter?


I need a nebulizer(sp). I have asthma which is what kept me from going pro. :laughing:


qualitycut;1761080 said:


> When you say west does that take us out of the heaviest? That meteo things dropped


No. I was looking at the maps and it looked like the new runs had plenty of moisture further west.



LwnmwrMan22;1761081 said:


> They look to me that they dropped SE. Earlier the dot was directly over the cities.
> 
> Now it's down by LaCrosse.
> 
> But what do I know???


You're probably right, I'm oxygen deprived right now so what I'm looking at is probably 5 days old. I was just looking at the big picture and not the bullseye. I'm am just guessing totals will be a little higher to the west than they were this morning.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1761069 said:


> And somebody please remind me not to play hockey against guys bedazzled's age ever again. I still can't breathe.


A few years ago I'd play every week with a group of guys out in Woodbury at Bielenburg. Fortunately most of them were around my age and even older, but I had plenty of problems keeping up my wind. I'd probably be in better shape now that I've quit smoking. I miss playing even though I'm not too great of a great player.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1761094 said:


> A few years ago I'd play every week with a group of guys out in Woodbury at Bielenburg. Fortunately most of them were around my age and even older, but I had plenty of problems keeping up my wind. I'd probably be in better shape now that I've quit smoking. I miss playing even though I'm not too great of a great player.


I'm just not used to going full bore for that long. Not too many opportunities to coast for a second or two. I skate almost everyday but with the kids and they aren't that fast. A couple 3,4 more times and I would be good to go I think. wesport And maybe lay off the party pizzas for a couple weeks.


----------



## qualitycut

Rap has it starting around noon? Most moisture I seen on meteogram is .33?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1761079 said:


> Do we need to take you to children's to hang out with CB and share oxygen with his daughter?


Haha... Alllways... lots of O2 to spare here... sounds like SSS might need it more...


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1761098 said:


> Rap has it starting around noon? Most moisture I seen on meteogram is .33?


12z is 6 a.m.

.4" is the max right now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1761098 said:


> Rap has it starting around noon? Most moisture I seen on meteogram is .33?


You mean starting at midnight?

Just got my first email from yesterday's snow. Townhome in Wyoming wondering why we didn't plow the 7/8" of snow yesterday.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1761103 said:


> You mean starting at midnight?
> 
> Just got my first email from yesterday's snow. Townhome in Wyoming wondering why we didn't plow the 7/8" of snow yesterday.


The current rap has it starting at 6:00 a.m.


----------



## qualitycut

Says Monday 12 utc


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1761102 said:


> 12z is 6 a.m.
> 
> .4" is the max right now.


What's the ratio?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Last RAP available. .20 moisture. It's only 1/2 way through the cities at 8 am.


----------



## unit28

...BASED ON HRRR/HOPWRF AND OTHER HI-RES MODELS IS THAT..........

THE WARM ADVECTIVE SNOW WILL BEGIN TO BLOSSOM UP IN THE RED RIVER
VALLEY AROUND 00Z...

THEN......
TRY TO BUILD SOUTHEAST TOWARD CENTRAL/ERN
MN THIS EVENING.

*sounds like a split?*


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1761105 said:


> The current rap has it starting at 6:00 a.m.


Right..... How do you start before businesses open??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1761110 said:


> Last RAP available. .20 moisture. It's only 1/2 way through the cities at 8 am.


What if IA takes the southern stream????


----------



## unit28

Camden....
snow tonight?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1761112 said:


> Right..... How do you start before businesses open??


I don't know.

I hope we get an inch and a half by about 4 so we can try to make a run through some stuff and have it keep snowing until at least 9 a.m.

Hopefully it gets going before 6.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1761116 said:


> What if IA takes the southern stream????


then the occluded front I showed having the warm air passing over S MN
will be farther South?


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1761118 said:


> Camden....
> snow tonight?


He gets snow every night.  Just flurries tonight though.


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;1760948 said:


> if it wraps,
> then NW metro will get beat on
> 
> elk river, andover...champlin


Keep it north of 94 and I am happy.


----------



## Polarismalibu

So I'm just sitting around watching something on tlc called extreme cheapskates. You guys would be amazed on some of the stuff these guys are doing to save a dime


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1761119 said:


> I don't know.
> 
> I hope we get an inch and a half by about 4 so we can try to make a run through some stuff and have it keep snowing until at least 9 a.m.
> 
> Hopefully it gets going before 6.


If it doesn't start till 6 i am not going to really touch anything till tomorrow night.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1761105 said:


> The current rap has it starting at 6:00 a.m.


That would suck a little less, I guess.... Ah, either way it sucks!


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1761111 said:


> ...BASED ON HRRR/HOPWRF AND OTHER HI-RES MODELS IS THAT..........
> 
> THE WARM ADVECTIVE SNOW WILL BEGIN TO BLOSSOM UP IN THE RED RIVER
> VALLEY AROUND 00Z...
> 
> THEN......
> TRY TO BUILD SOUTHEAST TOWARD CENTRAL/ERN
> MN THIS EVENING.
> 
> *sounds like a split?*


Try, to build!?!


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1760984 said:


> Good to hear the ramp is done.
> 
> She'll be here at Children's at least tonight, but they are weaning her off the oxygen and she has shared a few smiles with us... makes me feel a little better about when I have to leave to plow... again Thank You guys for the support... hearing the stories from other people that have been in your shoes makes it feel like you're not on an island...


Good to hear cb. If you need help I can see what I can do after the city but I won;t know how long we will be out or what the plan kinda is until it happens.


----------



## SnowGuy73

hamelfire;1761125 said:


> keep it north of 94 and i am happy.


x2............


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1761127 said:


> If it doesn't start till 6 i am not going to really touch anything till tomorrow night.


You're going to leave 5" untouched?

Brave!


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1761137 said:


> You're going to leave 5" untouched?
> 
> Brave!


He is too busy following me around.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1761032 said:


> the check engine light came on for DEF found that the fluid was frozen let the truck warm up in the garage and all was happy.
> 
> I have a western plow so of course the lift tower was starting to crack. adding 1/4 plates to strengthening it waiting for the paint to dry so I can put it back together.


Run it to the ground. It's under warrenty.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1761128 said:


> That would suck a little less, I guess.... Ah, either way it sucks!


I'd rather plow a couple inches two times than 4-5" after its been driven on all day especially if it a little wetter snow. But I have my own reasons for thatpayup X 2


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1761044 said:


> Supposed to be warm, until we get 6" of new snow, then they talk about the fresh snowpack reflecting the heat.
> 
> See next weekend in time for the "biggest storm in two years"?
> 
> High of 18.
> 
> Lows back below zero.
> 
> The warmth will soften the piles then they will freeze rock solid.


If memory serves that would be around 18 inches.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1761135 said:


> x2............


Good luck with that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1761140 said:


> He is too busy following me around.


Hahahahah!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1761049 said:


> The plow is about 6 years old so it made it a lot longer then I thought it would have. One would think that maybe I would have been proactive


Thought you bought a new plow with the new truck? OR just undercarrage?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1761142 said:


> I'd rather plow a couple inches two times than 4-5" after its been driven on all day especially if it a little wetter snow. But I have my own reasons for thatpayup X 2


You don't open them up and charge for it?

I do.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

Curling is on. ussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflag


----------



## SnowGuy73

So.... I guess otterbox doesn't have a lifetime warranty anymore. 

Kind of sucks for what they charge.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1761149 said:


> You don't open them up and charge for it?
> 
> I do.....


We do, but some of the stuff is impossible to get anything accomplished once the cars roll in. I'd prefer a couple hours to get the "problem jobs" done once before anyone shows up. Other things can be opened up a little later.


----------



## unit28

yeah,
up der in da North Land .......
where it looks like the storm has seperated/?


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1761148 said:


> Thought you bought a new plow with the new truck? OR just undercarrage?


just new truck side,


----------



## OC&D

So when exactly will it start? That is the question!


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1761150 said:


> Curling is on. ussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflag


I like it.

Rather see some pumpkin smashing,
but that'd be to easy


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1761150 said:


> Curling is on. ussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflag


Yeah, the US isn't likely to beat the Swedes though.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1761152 said:


> We do, but some of the stuff is impossible to get anything accomplished once the cars roll in.


Same here, I do what I can and charge for one complete push, come back at night or whenever Dinah plowing and charge again for a complete plowing. Equals two plows!


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1761157 said:


> So when exactly will it start? That is the question!


I'm going with 23:15.


----------



## unit28

OC&D;1761157 said:


> So when exactly will it start? That is the question!


we will know pretty soon

http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/uppermissvly_loop.php


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1761168 said:


> I'm going with 23:15.


I hope so then I will get two push's. if it starts at 6 it will only be one push.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ian is on.....


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1761116 said:


> What if IA takes the southern stream????


Please...?


----------



## SnowGuy73

11 just showed it starting at 06:00


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1761196 said:


> 11 just showed it starting at 06:00


Only showed 1.9".....


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1761197 said:


> Only showed 1.9".....


Also said models were low more like 3-4


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1761197 said:


> Only showed 1.9".....


I saw that. He was waving his hands around my area saying "heavier snow in the 5-6" range to the east" while he had a 3.1" mark right on top of my house.


----------



## banonea

SnowGuy73;1761165 said:


> Same here, I do what I can and charge for one complete push, come back at night or whenever Dinah plowing and charge again for a complete plowing. Equals two plows!


We do a courtesy push, just main drive lanes for 1/2 a full push each time than a full push overnight. ...


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1761202 said:


> Also said models were low more like 3-4


I couldn't hear it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I told you guys,,,,,,j/k noon gfs is up to .56" 

GFS: .56"
NAM: .40"
RAP: .30" but may have a bit more to go.

Not sure what Ian is up to.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1761214 said:


> I couldn't hear it.


kid or volume turned off?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Back up to 2-4, 1-3. It did go down finally for me earlier.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1761224 said:


> kid or volume turned off?


Kid and dog.


----------



## +plowguy

Earlier today channel 11 guy said it would mostly be done 6 or 7am. I'm thinking its gonna be here until 10-11am


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dahl says starting about 06:00 3-6"


----------



## SnowGuy73

4 says about the same.


----------



## CityGuy

Dahl says 1-3 overnight. Then 2-3 day ending by noon or so


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1761225 said:


> Back up to 2-4, 1-3. It did go down finally for me earlier.


Same..... Bunch of clowns!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1761230 said:


> Dahl says starting about 06:00 3-6"


Starting about 6.... Tonight? Or tomorrow morning?


----------



## SnowGuy73

I can't believe people still give this idiot kluwe air time......


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1761236 said:


> Starting about 6.... Tonight? Or tomorrow morning?


 six in the morning.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1761236 said:


> Starting about 6.... Tonight? Or tomorrow morning?


From what I gathered from dahl starting around midnight and worst of it hitting around 6


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1761236 said:


> Starting about 6.... Tonight? Or tomorrow morning?


06:00 would be 6AM, 18:00 would be 6PM.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1761239 said:


> six in the morning.


But yet he said 1-3 overnight?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1761241 said:


> 06:00 would be 6AM


I got that, but then Hamel posted that Dahl also said 1-3" overnight. 6 am start is not overnight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I was hanging the new door on my tractor. Haven't seen any weather.

NWS is back to mainly after midnight for the snow for me though.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1761243 said:


> I got that, but then Hamel posted that Dahl also said 1-3" overnight. 6 am start is not overnight.


I see that now. Hamel and SG's reports do not seem congruent. They're both a little suspect, eh?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1761240 said:


> From what I gathered from dahl starting around midnight and worst of it hitting around 6


Correct, his future cast showed all the snow way up north st midnight


----------



## OC&D

US lost to Sweden.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1761243 said:


> I got that, but then Hamel posted that Dahl also said 1-3" overnight. 6 am start is not overnight.


His some what of an hourly showed snow at 0000 then 0200 1-2 then 0600 2-3. Then said 1-3 overnight and 2-3 daytime.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1761242 said:


> But yet he said 1-3 overnight?


I guess.....


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1761249 said:


> Correct, his future cast showed all the snow way up north st midnight


I see you've removed the ambiguity of "Scott County."

EDTA: Lwnmwr could never do that. "Minnesota" is pretty accurate for him I think.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1761257 said:


> I see you've removed the ambiguity of "Scott County."


Correct.......


----------



## CityGuy

From KSTP weather page/

Timing has been the main problem with our snow events this year! The heaviest snow for one event this year was 6.4 inches on January 30th. That's not a huge amount, but the timing of the snow made the morning commute that day a mess. We'll probably end up with something similar to that Monday morning. The National Weather Service has issued a Winter Storm Warning for a large part of eastern Minnesota and most of Wisconsin through midday Monday. The snow is expected to begin after 10 PM tonight, and then get heavier around 4 AM. With some of the heaviest snow falling right around rush hour, it could become an absolute nightmare out on the roads. Temperatures are expected to reach above the thawing point, which will create a sloppy, slushy mess as well. Most of our snowfalls have been of the light, fluffy variety this winter. This one is going to contrast that. It'll be a little tougher to get rid of because of its weight. It should have a much higher moisture content, making it heavier and harder on the back for shoveling.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Changed again.... I'm back at 1-3, 1-2.....


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;1761249 said:


> Correct, his future cast showed all the snow way up north st midnight


he's answerd my questions

Camden...
snow tonight?

Ian....yes
at least 6"

other bright spot looks just N of Rchstr.


----------



## CityGuy

Railroad Alaska on Destination America channel.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Even hit refresh 12 times...


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1761264 said:


> he's answerd my questions
> 
> Camden...
> snow tonight?
> 
> Ian....yes
> at least 6"
> 
> other bright spot looks just N of Rchstr.


So its splitting?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hourly still at 3.8".


----------



## CityGuy

NWS has me at 2-4 overnight and up to 1 inch tomorrow.

That will change in an hour I am sure.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1761271 said:


> NWS has me at 2-4 overnight and up to 1 inch tomorrow.
> 
> That will change in an hour I am sure.


Makes sense, it will start and end by you first.


----------



## CityGuy

From NWS Discussion 

MODEL AGREEMENT WITH THIS SYSTEM REMAINS QUITE HIGH...WITH THE TWO
PV FEATURES BEGINNING TO MERGE INTO ONE OVER MN MONDAY MORNING.
THERE ARE A COUPLE OF THINGS THAT ARE LEADING TO SOME UNCERTAINTY AS
TO WHEN/HOW MUCH SNOW WE WILL SEE WITH THIS EVENT. THE FIRST ISSUE
DEALS WITH WHAT WE ARE SEEING NOW...DRY SE LOW LEVEL FLOW EMANATING
FROM AN ARCTIC HIGH OFF TO THE NORTH OF LAKE SUPERIOR /WHICH VISIBLE
SATELLITE IMAGERY TODAY SHOWS IS NEARLY FROZEN OVER/. THE OTHER
ISSUE DEALS WITH THE TWO WAVES OF FORCING/PRECIP EXPECTED TONIGHT.
THOSE SOURCES OF FORCING LOOKING TO COME IN THE FORM OF AN INITIAL
WARM ADVECTIVE PUSH AROUND MIDNIGHT...FOLLOWED BY THE MAIN UPPER
LEVEL WAVE COMING THROUGH LATE TONIGHT/MONDAY MORNING. CURRENT
EXPECTATIONS...BASED ON HRRR/HOPWRF AND OTHER HI-RES MODELS IS THAT
THE WARM ADVECTIVE SNOW WILL BEGIN TO BLOSSOM UP IN THE RED RIVER
VALLEY AROUND 00Z...THEN TRY TO BUILD SOUTHEAST TOWARD CENTRAL/ERN
MN THIS EVENING. MOST GUIDANCE DOES NOT SHOW MUCH PRECIP DEVELOPING
IN THE MPX AREA UNTIL AFTER 6Z...AS IT TAKES TIME TO OVERCOME THIS
AFTERNOONS DRY AIR. AS THIS INITIAL PUSH IS MOVING INTO WRN WI
AROUND 9Z...FORCING FROM THE MAIN UPPER WAVE SHOULD RESULT IN PRECIP
FILLING IN OUT IN WRN MN. EVENTUALLY...THESE TWO BITS OF FORCING
MELD INTO ONE OVER WRN WI...WHERE THE HIGHEST AMOUNTS ARE STILL
INDICATED.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1761278 said:


> From NWS Discussion
> 
> MODEL AGREEMENT WITH THIS SYSTEM REMAINS QUITE HIGH...WITH THE TWO
> PV FEATURES BEGINNING TO MERGE INTO ONE OVER MN MONDAY MORNING.
> THERE ARE A COUPLE OF THINGS THAT ARE LEADING TO SOME UNCERTAINTY AS
> TO WHEN/HOW MUCH SNOW WE WILL SEE WITH THIS EVENT. THE FIRST ISSUE
> DEALS WITH WHAT WE ARE SEEING NOW...DRY SE LOW LEVEL FLOW EMANATING
> FROM AN ARCTIC HIGH OFF TO THE NORTH OF LAKE SUPERIOR /WHICH VISIBLE
> SATELLITE IMAGERY TODAY SHOWS IS NEARLY FROZEN OVER/. THE OTHER
> ISSUE DEALS WITH THE TWO WAVES OF FORCING/PRECIP EXPECTED TONIGHT.
> THOSE SOURCES OF FORCING LOOKING TO COME IN THE FORM OF AN INITIAL
> WARM ADVECTIVE PUSH AROUND MIDNIGHT...FOLLOWED BY THE MAIN UPPER
> LEVEL WAVE COMING THROUGH LATE TONIGHT/MONDAY MORNING. CURRENT
> EXPECTATIONS...BASED ON HRRR/HOPWRF AND OTHER HI-RES MODELS IS THAT
> THE WARM ADVECTIVE SNOW WILL BEGIN TO BLOSSOM UP IN THE RED RIVER
> VALLEY AROUND 00Z...THEN TRY TO BUILD SOUTHEAST TOWARD CENTRAL/ERN
> MN THIS EVENING. MOST GUIDANCE DOES NOT SHOW MUCH PRECIP DEVELOPING
> IN THE MPX AREA UNTIL AFTER 6Z...AS IT TAKES TIME TO OVERCOME THIS
> AFTERNOONS DRY AIR. AS THIS INITIAL PUSH IS MOVING INTO WRN WI
> AROUND 9Z...FORCING FROM THE MAIN UPPER WAVE SHOULD RESULT IN PRECIP
> FILLING IN OUT IN WRN MN. EVENTUALLY...THESE TWO BITS OF FORCING
> MELD INTO ONE OVER WRN WI...WHERE THE HIGHEST AMOUNTS ARE STILL
> INDICATED.


What was the conversion on the z hours?


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1761266 said:


> Even hit refresh 12 times...
> 
> ]


Haha that's what I do every time I look at that.


----------



## OC&D

I'm still at 1-3, and 1-3 with 4.2" total on the hourly.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS is all messed up on the forcasts.... I'm at 1-3, 1-2. Minneapolis is at 2-4, 1-3. Afton is at 1-3, 1-3.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1761284 said:


> Haha that's what I do every time I look at that.


You almost have to, just to be certain.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1761283 said:


> What was the conversion on the z hours?


Working on that. Trying to understand what they are talking about yet. Might need to post the whole thing for unit to clarify it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Z minus 6.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1761283 said:


> What was the conversion on the z hours?


6z is midnight this time of year. Daylight savings time its 7 hours off I think.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Hamelfire;1761278 said:


> From NWS Discussion
> 
> MODEL AGREEMENT WITH THIS SYSTEM REMAINS QUITE HIGH...WITH THE TWO
> PV FEATURES BEGINNING TO MERGE INTO ONE OVER MN MONDAY MORNING.
> THERE ARE A COUPLE OF THINGS THAT ARE LEADING TO SOME UNCERTAINTY AS
> TO WHEN/HOW MUCH SNOW WE WILL SEE WITH THIS EVENT. THE FIRST ISSUE
> DEALS WITH WHAT WE ARE SEEING NOW...DRY SE LOW LEVEL FLOW EMANATING
> FROM AN ARCTIC HIGH OFF TO THE NORTH OF LAKE SUPERIOR /WHICH VISIBLE
> SATELLITE IMAGERY TODAY SHOWS IS NEARLY FROZEN OVER/. THE OTHER
> ISSUE DEALS WITH THE TWO WAVES OF FORCING/PRECIP EXPECTED TONIGHT.
> THOSE SOURCES OF FORCING LOOKING TO COME IN THE FORM OF AN INITIAL
> WARM ADVECTIVE PUSH AROUND MIDNIGHT...FOLLOWED BY THE MAIN UPPER
> LEVEL WAVE COMING THROUGH LATE TONIGHT/MONDAY MORNING. CURRENT
> EXPECTATIONS...BASED ON HRRR/HOPWRF AND OTHER HI-RES MODELS IS THAT
> THE WARM ADVECTIVE SNOW WILL BEGIN TO BLOSSOM UP IN THE RED RIVER
> VALLEY AROUND 00Z...THEN TRY TO BUILD SOUTHEAST TOWARD CENTRAL/ERN
> MN THIS EVENING. MOST GUIDANCE DOES NOT SHOW MUCH PRECIP DEVELOPING
> IN THE MPX AREA UNTIL AFTER 6Z...AS IT TAKES TIME TO OVERCOME THIS
> AFTERNOONS DRY AIR. AS THIS INITIAL PUSH IS MOVING INTO WRN WI
> AROUND 9Z...FORCING FROM THE MAIN UPPER WAVE SHOULD RESULT IN PRECIP
> FILLING IN OUT IN WRN MN. EVENTUALLY...THESE TWO BITS OF FORCING
> MELD INTO ONE OVER WRN WI...WHERE THE HIGHEST AMOUNTS ARE STILL
> INDICATED.


I am going to email this to all my clients. :laughing: I'll ask them "what time do you want me on your drive?"


----------



## CityGuy

Alright I have no idea what they are talking about when and where.


000
FXUS63 KMPX 162353 AAA
AFDMPX

AREA FORECAST DISCUSSION...UPDATED
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE TWIN CITIES/CHANHASSEN MN
553 PM CST SUN FEB 16 2014

.SHORT TERM...(THIS EVENING THROUGH MONDAY)
ISSUED AT 232 PM CST SUN FEB 16 2014

WATER VAPOR IMAGERY THIS AFTERNOON SHOWS A NICE UPPER TROUGH WORKING
OUT OF THE NRN ROCKIES AND ON TO THE NRN HIGH PLAINS. LOOKING AT THE
RAP H4-H3 PV ANALYSIS...THERE ARE TWO MAIN CORES WITH THIS
TROUGH...ONE UP OVER SE BRITISH COLUMBIA AND THE OTHER WORKING
ACROSS SRN IDAHO. AT THE SFC...THESE TWO PV FEATURES HAVE LED TO THE
GENERATION OF A COUPLE OF SFC LOWS OVER THE HIGH PLAINS...THE MAIN
ONE BEING A 990 MB LOW MOVING INTO SW MANITOBA WITH A SECONDARY 995
MB LOW ALONG THE ERN WYOMING/MONTANA BORDER. FOR THE SHORT TERM
PERIOD...IT WILL BE THESE FEATURES THAT WILL BE THE IMPETUS BEHIND
THE QUICK HITTING SNOW EVENT THAT WILL HAPPEN LATE TONIGHT INTO
MONDAY MORNING.

MODEL AGREEMENT WITH THIS SYSTEM REMAINS QUITE HIGH...WITH THE TWO
PV FEATURES BEGINNING TO MERGE INTO ONE OVER MN MONDAY MORNING.
THERE ARE A COUPLE OF THINGS THAT ARE LEADING TO SOME UNCERTAINTY AS
TO WHEN/HOW MUCH SNOW WE WILL SEE WITH THIS EVENT. THE FIRST ISSUE
DEALS WITH WHAT WE ARE SEEING NOW...DRY SE LOW LEVEL FLOW EMANATING
FROM AN ARCTIC HIGH OFF TO THE NORTH OF LAKE SUPERIOR /WHICH VISIBLE
SATELLITE IMAGERY TODAY SHOWS IS NEARLY FROZEN OVER/. THE OTHER
ISSUE DEALS WITH THE TWO WAVES OF FORCING/PRECIP EXPECTED TONIGHT.
THOSE SOURCES OF FORCING LOOKING TO COME IN THE FORM OF AN INITIAL
WARM ADVECTIVE PUSH AROUND MIDNIGHT...FOLLOWED BY THE MAIN UPPER
LEVEL WAVE COMING THROUGH LATE TONIGHT/MONDAY MORNING. CURRENT
EXPECTATIONS...BASED ON HRRR/HOPWRF AND OTHER HI-RES MODELS IS THAT
THE WARM ADVECTIVE SNOW WILL BEGIN TO BLOSSOM UP IN THE RED RIVER
VALLEY AROUND 00Z...THEN TRY TO BUILD SOUTHEAST TOWARD CENTRAL/ERN
MN THIS EVENING. MOST GUIDANCE DOES NOT SHOW MUCH PRECIP DEVELOPING
IN THE MPX AREA UNTIL AFTER 6Z...AS IT TAKES TIME TO OVERCOME THIS
AFTERNOONS DRY AIR. AS THIS INITIAL PUSH IS MOVING INTO WRN WI
AROUND 9Z...FORCING FROM THE MAIN UPPER WAVE SHOULD RESULT IN PRECIP
FILLING IN OUT IN WRN MN. EVENTUALLY...THESE TWO BITS OF FORCING
MELD INTO ONE OVER WRN WI...WHERE THE HIGHEST AMOUNTS ARE STILL
INDICATED.

CHANGES MADE WITH THIS FORECAST WERE TO SLOW DOWN PRECIP ARRIVAL
TONIGHT AND SLOW SOME ITS DEPARTURE FOR MONDAY TO BE MORE IN LINE
WITH WHAT CURRENT HI-RES MODELS SHOW FOR TIMING. ALSO BUMPED DOWN
SOME QPF/SNOWFALL AMOUNTS...MAINLY IN WRN WI. PROBLEM HERE IS THAT
THE RAPID PACE WITH WHICH THIS ACTIVITY WILL BE MOVING ACROSS THE
AREA WILL MAKE IT VERY DIFFICULT FOR ANYONE TO GET UP OVER 6 INCHES.
GIVEN HIGH AGREEMENT WITH GUIDANCE ON QPF AMOUNTS...THIS FORECAST IS
CLOSE TO A BLEND OF THE RAW OUTPUT...WHICH RESULTED SNOWFALL AMOUNTS
RANGING FROM AROUND 1 INCH BY THE SODAK BORDER...WITH 5-6 INCHES OUT
TOWARD EAU CLAIRE AND LADYSMITH...AND 3-5 INCHES FOR THE CITIES.
LEFT WARNING HEADLINE UNCHANGED AS THE TIMING FOR THIS SNOW WILL
COINCIDE WITH MORNING COMMUTES. FOR THE ADVY...ADDED NICOLLET...BLUE
EARTH...AND FARIBAULT COUNTIES SO THAT NOW THE WEST EDGE OF THE ADVY
COINCIDES WITH WHERE THE WRN EDGE OF THE STORM TOTAL SNOWFALL
AMOUNTS ARE CURRENTLY FORECAST TO BE 3 INCHES OR MORE.

FOR MONDAY...WHAT WILL BE INTERESTING ABOUT THIS SNOW IS THAT AS IT
MOVES OUT...WE WILL BE REPLACING IT WITH WARMER...NOT COLDER AIR.
WITH THAT SAID...DID NUDGE HIGHS DOWN INTO THE MID 20S FOR WRN
WI...WHERE LINGERING CLOUD COVER WILL ENSURE AN OVERCAST DAYLIGHT
PERIOD. STILL HAVE HIGHS UP NEAR 40 SW OF THE MN RIVER...THOUGH THIS
MAY NOT BE ENOUGH. DID FAVOR THE HIGHS OUT WEST CLOSER TO THE MOS
GUIDANCE...AS RAW MODEL OUTPUT LOOKS TO BE GIVING TOO MUCH
IMPORTANCE ON THE SNOWPACK...THE EDGE OF WHICH IS LESS THAN 100
MILES AWAY FROM THE SW CWA THANKS TO A SNOW FREE LANDSCAPE ACROSS
NEBRASKA INTO SRN SODAK.

.LONG TERM...(MONDAY NIGHT THROUGH SUNDAY)
ISSUED AT 232 PM CST SUN FEB 16 2014

THE LONGER TERM IS CHARACTERIZED BY A RETURN FROM FAIRLY ZONAL
FLOW TO HIGHLY AMPLIFIED FLOW BY THE END OF THE FORECAST PERIOD.
UNFORTUNATELY... AS IS OFTEN THE CASE... HOW WE GET FROM POINT A
TO POINT B ISN/T ENTIRELY CLEAR... AND THERE ARE WIDELY VARYING
DETAILS AMONG THE MEDIUM RANGE SOLUTIONS. THE INITIAL PART OF THE
LONGER RANGE IS FAIRLY STRAIGHTFORWARD... WITH MILD AND DRY
CONDITIONS THROUGH WEDNESDAY. A FRONTAL BOUNDARY DOES LOOK TO MOVE
THROUGH THE AREA ON TUESDAY... BUT SHOULD COME THROUGH DRY AND HAS
MODIFIED PACIFIC AIR IN ITS WAKE... SO NOT MUCH OF A COOL DOWN
EXPECTED. HOWEVER... A MORE SIGNIFICANT UPPER TROUGH WILL DEVELOP
TO OUR WEST DURING THE WEDNESDAY-THURSDAY TIME FRAME... AND SETUP
A RETURN TO MUCH COLDER TEMPERATURES BY THE WEEKEND. THE LATEST
DETERMINISTIC RUNS FROM THE GFS AND ECMWF GENERALLY SPLIT OUR AREA
WITH THE BEST FORCING... TAKING THE MAIN NORTHERN STREAM SHORTWAVE
TO OUR NORTH WHILE THE SOUTHERN WAVE AND DEEP MOISTURE STAY TO OUR
SOUTH. HOWEVER... THESE SOLUTIONS HAVE VARIED QUITE A BIT OVER THE
PAST FEW DAYS... AND THEIR RESPECTIVE ENSEMBLES STILL SHOW A FAIR
DEGREE OF SPREAD. SO... AT THIS POINT THE UNFORTUNATE PATH OF
LEAST RESISTANCE IS TO HAVE SHOTGUN POPS FOR MUCH OF THE SECOND
HALF OF THE WEEK... INITIALLY WITH THE WEDNESDAY-THURSDAY
SYSTEM... THEN WITH THE REINFORCING SHORTWAVE PROGGED TO DROP INTO
THE AREA BY SATURDAY. SUBSEQUENT FORECASTS SHOULD BE ABLE TO CLEAN
SOME OF THIS UP IF/WHEN SOLUTIONS BECOME MORE CONSISTENT... BUT
WITH THE PATTERN RE-AMPLIFYING SOME DIFFERENCES IN
PLACEMENT/TIMING WILL LIKELY MAKE IT TOUGH TO NAIL DOWN FOR
ANOTHER DAY OR TWO.

&&

.AVIATION...(FOR THE 00Z TAFS THROUGH 00Z MONDAY EVENING)
ISSUED AT 552 PM CST SUN FEB 16 2014

ECHOES ARE ALREADY SHOWING UP ON RADAR...BUT THE DRY AIR NEAR THE
SURFACE IS CAUSING IT TO EVAPORATE. THE ATMOSPHERE WILL SATURATE
SLOWLY THIS EVENING AND IT SHOULD START REACHING THE GROUND IN THE
FORM OF VFR SNOW AROUND MIDNIGHT...BECOMING PROGRESSIVELY MORE
INTENSE THROUGH THE NIGHT EVENTUALLY BECOMING LIFR IN MODERATE TO
HEAVY SNOW BETWEEN AROUND 10Z TO 16Z. SNOWFALL RATES WILL EXCEED
AN INCH AN HOUR ACROSS SOUTHERN/EASTERN MN AND WESTERN WI DURING
THE HEAVIEST PERIOD OF SNOW. CONFIDENCE ON PRECISE TIMING AND
AMOUNTS IS MODERATE...HOWEVER CONFIDENCE A HIGH IMPACT EVENT WILL
OCCUR IS HIGH. THE SNOW WILL TAPER OFF DURING THE MORNING AND
EARLY AFTERNOON...WITH VFR CONDITIONS RETURNING DURING THE
AFTERNOON.

KMSP...NOT MUCH DEVIATION OF CONDITIONS EXPECTED FROM THE GENERAL
DISCUSSION WITH A PERIOD OF HEAVY SNOW EXPECTED WITHIN A COUPLE
HOURS ON EITHER SIDE OF 12Z. SNOWFALL RATES WILL LIKELY EXCEED AN
INCH AN HOUR.

/OUTLOOK FOR KMSP/
TUE...VFR. WIND W 10 KT.
WED...VFR. WIND S 5-15 KT.
THU...VFR. CHC MVFR IN -SN. WIND W 7-12KT.

&&

.MPX WATCHES/WARNINGS/ADVISORIES...
MN...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY FROM MIDNIGHT TONIGHT TO NOON CST MONDAY
FOR MNZ042>045-049-050-058-066-067-075-076-083>085-092-093.

WINTER STORM WARNING FROM MIDNIGHT TONIGHT TO NOON CST MONDAY
FOR MNZ051>053-059>063-068>070-077-078.

WI...WINTER STORM WARNING FROM 3 AM TO 3 PM CST MONDAY FOR WIZ014>016-
023>028.

&&

$$

SHORT TERM...
LONG TERM...MPG
AVIATION...BORGHOFF


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1761291 said:


> Z minus 6.


Thank you.


----------



## CityGuy

MNPLOWCO;1761293 said:


> I going to email this to all my clients. :laughing:


Email the whole thing to them.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1761292 said:


> 6z is midnight this time of year. Daylight savings time its 7 hours off I think.


Jesus!!!

Why not just use the 24 hour clock....


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1761278 said:


> From NWS Discussion
> 
> MODEL AGREEMENT WITH THIS SYSTEM REMAINS QUITE HIGH...WITH THE TWO
> PV FEATURES BEGINNING TO MERGE INTO ONE OVER MN MONDAY MORNING.
> THERE ARE A COUPLE OF THINGS THAT ARE LEADING TO SOME UNCERTAINTY AS
> TO WHEN/HOW MUCH SNOW WE WILL SEE WITH THIS EVENT. THE FIRST ISSUE
> DEALS WITH WHAT WE ARE SEEING NOW...DRY SE LOW LEVEL FLOW EMANATING
> FROM AN ARCTIC HIGH OFF TO THE NORTH OF LAKE SUPERIOR /WHICH VISIBLE
> SATELLITE IMAGERY TODAY SHOWS IS NEARLY FROZEN OVER/. THE OTHER
> ISSUE DEALS WITH THE TWO WAVES OF FORCING/PRECIP EXPECTED TONIGHT.
> THOSE SOURCES OF FORCING LOOKING TO COME IN THE FORM OF AN INITIAL
> WARM ADVECTIVE PUSH AROUND MIDNIGHT...FOLLOWED BY THE MAIN UPPER
> LEVEL WAVE COMING THROUGH LATE TONIGHT/MONDAY MORNING. CURRENT
> EXPECTATIONS...BASED ON HRRR/HOPWRF AND OTHER HI-RES MODELS IS THAT
> THE WARM ADVECTIVE SNOW WILL BEGIN TO BLOSSOM UP IN THE RED RIVER
> VALLEY AROUND 00Z...THEN TRY TO BUILD SOUTHEAST TOWARD CENTRAL/ERN
> MN THIS EVENING. MOST GUIDANCE DOES NOT SHOW MUCH PRECIP DEVELOPING
> IN THE MPX AREA UNTIL AFTER 6Z...AS IT TAKES TIME TO OVERCOME THIS
> AFTERNOONS DRY AIR. AS THIS INITIAL PUSH IS MOVING INTO WRN WI
> AROUND 9Z...FORCING FROM THE MAIN UPPER WAVE SHOULD RESULT IN PRECIP
> FILLING IN OUT IN WRN MN. EVENTUALLY...THESE TWO BITS OF FORCING
> MELD INTO ONE OVER WRN WI...WHERE THE HIGHEST AMOUNTS ARE STILL
> INDICATED.


Sounds about right. Snow should push into the metro after midnight once the atmosphere becomes saturated. Crap hits the fan just to our east.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1761296 said:


> Alright I have no idea what they are talking about when and where.
> 
> 000
> FXUS63 KMPX 162353 AAA
> AFDMPX
> 
> AREA FORECAST DISCUSSION...UPDATED
> NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE TWIN CITIES/CHANHASSEN MN
> 553 PM CST SUN FEB 16 2014
> 
> .SHORT TERM...(THIS EVENING THROUGH MONDAY)
> ISSUED AT 232 PM CST SUN FEB 16 2014
> 
> WATER VAPOR IMAGERY THIS AFTERNOON SHOWS A NICE UPPER TROUGH WORKING
> OUT OF THE NRN ROCKIES AND ON TO THE NRN HIGH PLAINS. LOOKING AT THE
> RAP H4-H3 PV ANALYSIS...THERE ARE TWO MAIN CORES WITH THIS
> TROUGH...ONE UP OVER SE BRITISH COLUMBIA AND THE OTHER WORKING
> ACROSS SRN IDAHO. AT THE SFC...THESE TWO PV FEATURES HAVE LED TO THE
> GENERATION OF A COUPLE OF SFC LOWS OVER THE HIGH PLAINS...THE MAIN
> ONE BEING A 990 MB LOW MOVING INTO SW MANITOBA WITH A SECONDARY 995
> MB LOW ALONG THE ERN WYOMING/MONTANA BORDER. FOR THE SHORT TERM
> PERIOD...IT WILL BE THESE FEATURES THAT WILL BE THE IMPETUS BEHIND
> THE QUICK HITTING SNOW EVENT THAT WILL HAPPEN LATE TONIGHT INTO
> MONDAY MORNING.
> 
> MODEL AGREEMENT WITH THIS SYSTEM REMAINS QUITE HIGH...WITH THE TWO
> PV FEATURES BEGINNING TO MERGE INTO ONE OVER MN MONDAY MORNING.
> THERE ARE A COUPLE OF THINGS THAT ARE LEADING TO SOME UNCERTAINTY AS
> TO WHEN/HOW MUCH SNOW WE WILL SEE WITH THIS EVENT. THE FIRST ISSUE
> DEALS WITH WHAT WE ARE SEEING NOW...DRY SE LOW LEVEL FLOW EMANATING
> FROM AN ARCTIC HIGH OFF TO THE NORTH OF LAKE SUPERIOR /WHICH VISIBLE
> SATELLITE IMAGERY TODAY SHOWS IS NEARLY FROZEN OVER/. THE OTHER
> ISSUE DEALS WITH THE TWO WAVES OF FORCING/PRECIP EXPECTED TONIGHT.
> THOSE SOURCES OF FORCING LOOKING TO COME IN THE FORM OF AN INITIAL
> WARM ADVECTIVE PUSH AROUND MIDNIGHT...FOLLOWED BY THE MAIN UPPER
> LEVEL WAVE COMING THROUGH LATE TONIGHT/MONDAY MORNING. CURRENT
> EXPECTATIONS...BASED ON HRRR/HOPWRF AND OTHER HI-RES MODELS IS THAT
> THE WARM ADVECTIVE SNOW WILL BEGIN TO BLOSSOM UP IN THE RED RIVER
> VALLEY AROUND 00Z...THEN TRY TO BUILD SOUTHEAST TOWARD CENTRAL/ERN
> MN THIS EVENING. MOST GUIDANCE DOES NOT SHOW MUCH PRECIP DEVELOPING
> IN THE MPX AREA UNTIL AFTER 6Z...AS IT TAKES TIME TO OVERCOME THIS
> AFTERNOONS DRY AIR. AS THIS INITIAL PUSH IS MOVING INTO WRN WI
> AROUND 9Z...FORCING FROM THE MAIN UPPER WAVE SHOULD RESULT IN PRECIP
> FILLING IN OUT IN WRN MN. EVENTUALLY...THESE TWO BITS OF FORCING
> MELD INTO ONE OVER WRN WI...WHERE THE HIGHEST AMOUNTS ARE STILL
> INDICATED.
> 
> CHANGES MADE WITH THIS FORECAST WERE TO SLOW DOWN PRECIP ARRIVAL
> TONIGHT AND SLOW SOME ITS DEPARTURE FOR MONDAY TO BE MORE IN LINE
> WITH WHAT CURRENT HI-RES MODELS SHOW FOR TIMING. ALSO BUMPED DOWN
> SOME QPF/SNOWFALL AMOUNTS...MAINLY IN WRN WI. PROBLEM HERE IS THAT
> THE RAPID PACE WITH WHICH THIS ACTIVITY WILL BE MOVING ACROSS THE
> AREA WILL MAKE IT VERY DIFFICULT FOR ANYONE TO GET UP OVER 6 INCHES.
> GIVEN HIGH AGREEMENT WITH GUIDANCE ON QPF AMOUNTS...THIS FORECAST IS
> CLOSE TO A BLEND OF THE RAW OUTPUT...WHICH RESULTED SNOWFALL AMOUNTS
> RANGING FROM AROUND 1 INCH BY THE SODAK BORDER...WITH 5-6 INCHES OUT
> TOWARD EAU CLAIRE AND LADYSMITH...AND 3-5 INCHES FOR THE CITIES.
> LEFT WARNING HEADLINE UNCHANGED AS THE TIMING FOR THIS SNOW WILL
> COINCIDE WITH MORNING COMMUTES. FOR THE ADVY...ADDED NICOLLET...BLUE
> EARTH...AND FARIBAULT COUNTIES SO THAT NOW THE WEST EDGE OF THE ADVY
> COINCIDES WITH WHERE THE WRN EDGE OF THE STORM TOTAL SNOWFALL
> AMOUNTS ARE CURRENTLY FORECAST TO BE 3 INCHES OR MORE.
> 
> FOR MONDAY...WHAT WILL BE INTERESTING ABOUT THIS SNOW IS THAT AS IT
> MOVES OUT...WE WILL BE REPLACING IT WITH WARMER...NOT COLDER AIR.
> WITH THAT SAID...DID NUDGE HIGHS DOWN INTO THE MID 20S FOR WRN
> WI...WHERE LINGERING CLOUD COVER WILL ENSURE AN OVERCAST DAYLIGHT
> PERIOD. STILL HAVE HIGHS UP NEAR 40 SW OF THE MN RIVER...THOUGH THIS
> MAY NOT BE ENOUGH. DID FAVOR THE HIGHS OUT WEST CLOSER TO THE MOS
> GUIDANCE...AS RAW MODEL OUTPUT LOOKS TO BE GIVING TOO MUCH
> IMPORTANCE ON THE SNOWPACK...THE EDGE OF WHICH IS LESS THAN 100
> MILES AWAY FROM THE SW CWA THANKS TO A SNOW FREE LANDSCAPE ACROSS
> NEBRASKA INTO SRN SODAK.
> 
> .LONG TERM...(MONDAY NIGHT THROUGH SUNDAY)
> ISSUED AT 232 PM CST SUN FEB 16 2014
> 
> THE LONGER TERM IS CHARACTERIZED BY A RETURN FROM FAIRLY ZONAL
> FLOW TO HIGHLY AMPLIFIED FLOW BY THE END OF THE FORECAST PERIOD.
> UNFORTUNATELY... AS IS OFTEN THE CASE... HOW WE GET FROM POINT A
> TO POINT B ISN/T ENTIRELY CLEAR... AND THERE ARE WIDELY VARYING
> DETAILS AMONG THE MEDIUM RANGE SOLUTIONS. THE INITIAL PART OF THE
> LONGER RANGE IS FAIRLY STRAIGHTFORWARD... WITH MILD AND DRY
> CONDITIONS THROUGH WEDNESDAY. A FRONTAL BOUNDARY DOES LOOK TO MOVE
> THROUGH THE AREA ON TUESDAY... BUT SHOULD COME THROUGH DRY AND HAS
> MODIFIED PACIFIC AIR IN ITS WAKE... SO NOT MUCH OF A COOL DOWN
> EXPECTED. HOWEVER... A MORE SIGNIFICANT UPPER TROUGH WILL DEVELOP
> TO OUR WEST DURING THE WEDNESDAY-THURSDAY TIME FRAME... AND SETUP
> A RETURN TO MUCH COLDER TEMPERATURES BY THE WEEKEND. THE LATEST
> DETERMINISTIC RUNS FROM THE GFS AND ECMWF GENERALLY SPLIT OUR AREA
> WITH THE BEST FORCING... TAKING THE MAIN NORTHERN STREAM SHORTWAVE
> TO OUR NORTH WHILE THE SOUTHERN WAVE AND DEEP MOISTURE STAY TO OUR
> SOUTH. HOWEVER... THESE SOLUTIONS HAVE VARIED QUITE A BIT OVER THE
> PAST FEW DAYS... AND THEIR RESPECTIVE ENSEMBLES STILL SHOW A FAIR
> DEGREE OF SPREAD. SO... AT THIS POINT THE UNFORTUNATE PATH OF
> LEAST RESISTANCE IS TO HAVE SHOTGUN POPS FOR MUCH OF THE SECOND
> HALF OF THE WEEK... INITIALLY WITH THE WEDNESDAY-THURSDAY
> SYSTEM... THEN WITH THE REINFORCING SHORTWAVE PROGGED TO DROP INTO
> THE AREA BY SATURDAY. SUBSEQUENT FORECASTS SHOULD BE ABLE TO CLEAN
> SOME OF THIS UP IF/WHEN SOLUTIONS BECOME MORE CONSISTENT... BUT
> WITH THE PATTERN RE-AMPLIFYING SOME DIFFERENCES IN
> PLACEMENT/TIMING WILL LIKELY MAKE IT TOUGH TO NAIL DOWN FOR
> ANOTHER DAY OR TWO.
> 
> &&
> 
> .AVIATION...(FOR THE 00Z TAFS THROUGH 00Z MONDAY EVENING)
> ISSUED AT 552 PM CST SUN FEB 16 2014
> 
> ECHOES ARE ALREADY SHOWING UP ON RADAR...BUT THE DRY AIR NEAR THE
> SURFACE IS CAUSING IT TO EVAPORATE. THE ATMOSPHERE WILL SATURATE
> SLOWLY THIS EVENING AND IT SHOULD START REACHING THE GROUND IN THE
> FORM OF VFR SNOW AROUND MIDNIGHT...BECOMING PROGRESSIVELY MORE
> INTENSE THROUGH THE NIGHT EVENTUALLY BECOMING LIFR IN MODERATE TO
> HEAVY SNOW BETWEEN AROUND 10Z TO 16Z. SNOWFALL RATES WILL EXCEED
> AN INCH AN HOUR ACROSS SOUTHERN/EASTERN MN AND WESTERN WI DURING
> THE HEAVIEST PERIOD OF SNOW. CONFIDENCE ON PRECISE TIMING AND
> AMOUNTS IS MODERATE...HOWEVER CONFIDENCE A HIGH IMPACT EVENT WILL
> OCCUR IS HIGH. THE SNOW WILL TAPER OFF DURING THE MORNING AND
> EARLY AFTERNOON...WITH VFR CONDITIONS RETURNING DURING THE
> AFTERNOON.
> 
> KMSP...NOT MUCH DEVIATION OF CONDITIONS EXPECTED FROM THE GENERAL
> DISCUSSION WITH A PERIOD OF HEAVY SNOW EXPECTED WITHIN A COUPLE
> HOURS ON EITHER SIDE OF 12Z. SNOWFALL RATES WILL LIKELY EXCEED AN
> INCH AN HOUR.
> 
> /OUTLOOK FOR KMSP/
> TUE...VFR. WIND W 10 KT.
> WED...VFR. WIND S 5-15 KT.
> THU...VFR. CHC MVFR IN -SN. WIND W 7-12KT.
> 
> &&
> 
> .MPX WATCHES/WARNINGS/ADVISORIES...
> MN...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY FROM MIDNIGHT TONIGHT TO NOON CST MONDAY
> FOR MNZ042>045-049-050-058-066-067-075-076-083>085-092-093.
> 
> WINTER STORM WARNING FROM MIDNIGHT TONIGHT TO NOON CST MONDAY
> FOR MNZ051>053-059>063-068>070-077-078.
> 
> WI...WINTER STORM WARNING FROM 3 AM TO 3 PM CST MONDAY FOR WIZ014>016-
> 023>028.
> 
> &&
> 
> $$
> 
> SHORT TERM...
> LONG TERM...MPG
> AVIATION...BORGHOFF


I ain't reading all that.

I'm assuming it says its going to snow.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1761299 said:


> Jesus!!!
> 
> Why not just use the 24 hour clock....


then everyone would get it


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1761301 said:


> Sounds about right. Snow should push into the metro after midnight once the atmosphere becomes saturated. Crap hits the fan just to our east.


Hopefully way east!


----------



## qualitycut

So after all the news and web sites sounds like 1-6


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1761304 said:


> then everyone would get it


Haha, true.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1761301 said:


> Sounds about right. Snow should push into the metro after midnight once the atmosphere becomes saturated. Crap hits the fan just to our east.


thanks for summing it up.



SnowGuy73;1761302 said:


> I ain't reading all that.
> 
> I'm assuming it says its going to snow.


Same thought process I had.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1761306 said:


> So after all the news and web sites sounds like 1-6


If you throw Novak in there, coating-6"


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1761309 said:


> If you throw Novak in there, coating-6"


Novak said a coating?? Or is that one of his go to words? Did he put out one of those video's with the creepy guy that keeps calling novak Dr. ?


----------



## OC&D

What's Nowak saying?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1761311 said:


> Novak said a coating?? Or is that one of his go to words? Did he put out one of those video's with the creepy guy that keeps calling novak Dr. ?


Look back at the picture I posted earlier, coating was on there.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1761309 said:


> If you throw Novak in there, coating-6"


so a coating to 3 feet starting some time between now and May


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1761308 said:


> thanks for summing it up.
> 
> Same thought process I had.


Slackers............


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1761315 said:


> so a coating to 3 feet starting some time between now and May


Hey thats my forecast.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1761312 said:


> What's Nowak saying?


Nowak has been calling for 5" within the 494/694 loop for the last 5 days. Not sure if he has updated though.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1761316 said:


> Slackers............


I skimmed it and stoped when I seen numbers


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The long post by Hamel is cliff noted perfect by SSS.

The first wave of moisture comes SE from the Red River Valley.

There is low level dry air working in from Lake Superior, so the moisture from RRV has to saturate that air, hence "lower levels" of accumulation with the first batch of moisture.

The second batch that is supposed to be pounding during the commute is supposed to start filling in, in W. MN after midnight. That is supposed to blossom over E. MN when it catches up with the first round of snow.

That is SUPPOSED to happen over W. WI. If it happens over the cities, good luck.

If it happens 50 miles farther east, who knows how much snow we get.

There are some other things they discuss, and the biggest "uncertainty" with their "uncertainty" is are they "uncertain" which way the totals are going?

Haven't looked at the latest models lately. Still have an hour or two of running around. Decided to do a visual at each and every bank to see which ones are actually posted.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1761314 said:


> Look back at the picture I posted earlier, coating was on there.


Got ya. I saw it on my phone at the rink but I didn't look at it too close. I never liked the word coating. If its that low why even put it on a map. Nobody cares about a coating unless you're running an outdoor curling tournament.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1761315 said:


> so a coating to 3 feet starting some time between now and May


I guess so.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1761322 said:


> Got ya. I saw it on my phone at the rink but I didn't look at it too close. I never liked the word coating. If its that low why even put it on a map. Nobody cares about a coating unless you're running an outdoor curling tournament.


Or you have zero tolerance accounts.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Snowboard racing is awesome. Our girl fell.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1761322 said:


> Got ya. I saw it on my phone at the rink but I didn't look at it too close. I never liked the word coating. If its that low why even put it on a map. Nobody cares about a coating unless you're running an outdoor curling tournament.


Stand by, ill post it again here.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1761326 said:


> Or you have zero tolerance accounts.


Touche`.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1761328 said:


> Snowboard racing is awesome. Our girl fell.


This is sweet!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1761326 said:


> Or you have zero tolerance accounts.


Sss is just selfish and only thinks of himself


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1761328 said:


> Snowboard racing is awesome. Our girl fell.


you would have thought that she would have let up a little.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1761326 said:


> Or you have zero tolerance accounts.


Well for those of us that salt......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1761333 said:


> you would have thought that she would have let up a little.


Balls to the wall!


----------



## SSS Inc.

The RAP keeps pushing it later and later. Now its about a 7:30 start. I'm not buying that though. At nine tonight the rap will have it starting at 2 a.m.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Here you go.


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;1761302 said:


> I ain't reading all that.
> 
> I'm assuming it says its going to snow.


I can re-summarise it............

it says it's split


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1761336 said:


> The RAP keeps pushing it later and later. Now its about a 7:30 start. I'm not buying that though. At nine tonight the rap will have it starting at 2 a.m.


That's about what Dahl showed, little earlier, like 06:00.


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1761339 said:


> I can re-summarize it
> 
> it says it's split


What's split?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1761335 said:


> Balls to the wall!


I hope she doesn't have those!


----------



## CityGuy

Anyone ever heard of sand jacking? Buddy said I should do that to my garage instead of mud jacking. Garage seems to run run direction due to heaving.


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1761339 said:


> I can re-summarise it............
> 
> it says it's split


Wonderful.... Think it will go right around Shakopee, Chanhassen, Eden Prairie, and Burnsville?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1761332 said:


> Sss is just selfish and only thinks of himself


Everyone needs to fend for themselves.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1761342 said:


> I hope she doesn't have those!


True... Lips to the wall!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1761339 said:


> I can re-summarise it............
> 
> it says it's split


I can see where you keep saying that. Won't be surprised if that actually happened, but doubt it.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1761345 said:


> Everyone needs to fend for themselves.


Your such a Richard


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1761344 said:


> Wonderful.... Think it will go right around Shakopee, Chanhassen, Eden Prairie, and Burnsville?


it will go right over them


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1761348 said:


> I can see where you keep saying that. Won't be surprised if that actually happened, but doubt it.


Where would it split?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1761351 said:


> it will go right over them


Wouldn't you all be jealous!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1761353 said:


> Where would it split?


Jordan to excelsior!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1761341 said:


> What's split?


 the GFS and NAM both have blobs of moisture north and south of us, and where do they come together.

The RAP with later and later starts, does that mean it doesn't come together until it's farther east, less totals?

Even NWS talks about them coming together over W WI east of Highway 53 (Eau Claire). What if it ends up aanother 50-70 mines east.

The snow is still by Bismarck for goodness sake.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1761354 said:


> Wouldn't you all be jealous!!


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1761320 said:


> The long post by Hamel is cliff noted perfect by SSS.
> 
> The first wave of moisture comes SE from the Red River Valley.
> 
> There is low level dry air working in from Lake Superior, so the moisture from RRV has to saturate that air, hence "lower levels" of accumulation with the first batch of moisture.
> 
> The second batch that is supposed to be pounding during the commute is supposed to start filling in, in W. MN after midnight. That is supposed to blossom over E. MN when it catches up with the first round of snow.
> 
> That is SUPPOSED to happen over W. WI. If it happens over the cities, good luck.
> 
> If it happens 50 miles farther east, who knows how much snow we get.
> 
> There are some other things they discuss, and the biggest "uncertainty" with their "uncertainty" is are they "uncertain" which way the totals are going?
> 
> Haven't looked at the latest models lately. Still have an hour or two of running around. Decided to do a visual at each and every bank to see which ones are actually posted.


ain't no mention of the southerlies
......or isentropic lift up in here?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1761344 said:


> Wonderful.... Think it will go right around Shakopee, Chanhassen, Eden Prairie, and Burnsville?


Not with your luck.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1761356 said:


> the GFS and NAM both have blobs of moisture north and south of us, and where do they come together.
> 
> The RAP with later and later starts, does that mean it doesn't come together until it's farther east, less totals?


Lets hope!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1761344 said:


> Wonderful.... Think it will go right around Shakopee, Chanhassen, Eden Prairie, and Burnsville?


Good luck.



qualitycut;1761350 said:


> Your such a Richard


You got that right.



qualitycut;1761353 said:


> Where would it split?


If I understand correctly it starts out split and combines to make a commute killing mess at the border of MN and WI.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1761359 said:


> ain't no mention of the southerlies
> ......or isentropic lift up in here?


Not in my posts......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1761357 said:


>


And I'd be pissed!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1761360 said:


> Not with your luck.


This is true!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1761336 said:


> The RAP keeps pushing it later and later. Now its about a 7:30 start. I'm not buying that though. At nine tonight the rap will have it starting at 2 a.m.


Sounds about right...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1761343 said:


> Anyone ever heard of sand jacking? Buddy said I should do that to my garage instead of mud jacking. Garage seems to run run direction due to heaving.


Sand jacking uses air power to lift the concrete and limestone is pumped in to the voids. Limestone has low water content so there is not evaporation unlike the mud. Mud jacking they usually still a bunch of holes and pump the mud slurry in each hole forming a pyramid lifting it only under each hole


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1761363 said:


> If I understand correctly it starts out split and combines to make a commute killing mess at the border of MN and WI.


Sounds about right...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/uppermissvly_loop.php

There you go.

There is the split. Watch it march over.

All the stuff around MN is the stuff that has to overcome the dry air.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1761369 said:


> Sand jacking uses air power to lift the concrete and limestone is pumped in to the voids. Limestone has low water content so there is not evaporation unlike the mud. Mud jacking they usually still a bunch of holes and pump the mud slurry in each hole forming a pyramid lifting it only under each hole


So would one be better than the other? Garage has a crack running just about right through the middle where I believe it has settled out thus making water run back away from door rather than to the door.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bob sledding would be fun... 89 mph.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1761379 said:


> Bob sledding would be fun... 89 mph.


Seems a little safer than skeleton.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1761379 said:


> Bob sledding would be fun... 89 mph.


Yea looks a little safer than the others. Jamaicas coming up


----------



## unit28

split here
if it doesn't stay organized

I have high totals near Camden and 20 mi N of Rchstr

then reoganizing over somewhere in the Wisconsin blogging area.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1761379 said:


> Bob sledding would be fun... 89 mph.


Till you are the guy in back and the front guy farts!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1761381 said:


> Seems a little safer than skeleton.


Just a little, a very little!


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1761382 said:


> Yea looks a little safer than the others. Jamaicas coming up


Feel the rhythm, feel the ride


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1761383 said:


> split here
> if it doesn't stay organized
> 
> I have high totals near Camden and 20 mi N of Rchstr
> 
> then reoganizing over somewhere in the Wisconsin blogging area.


Would that split be right over the metro?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1761385 said:


> Till you are the guy in back and the front guy farts!


Those guys are tight in there too.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1761378 said:


> So would one be better than the other? Garage has a crack running just about right through the middle where I believe it has settled out thus making water run back away from door rather than to the door.


I believe sand is better because it fills in better.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1761391 said:


> Those guys are tight in there too.


Wasn't it like 15 or 20 years ago that they crashes and those guys got pretty messed up?


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1761386 said:


> Just a little, a very little!


I have seen them roll these things in the past. Head first still looks worse.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1761391 said:


> Those guys are tight in there too.


Just like bedazzled riding snow mobiles.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1761378 said:


> So would one be better than the other? Garage has a crack running just about right through the middle where I believe it has settled out thus making water run back away from door rather than to the door.


I would go with the sand jacking over mud jacking. With less moisture in the limestone it's less likely for the concrete to sink again. There is a company out of savage called advanced sand jacking if I remember right they have a 5 year warranty


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1761394 said:


> Wasn't it like 15 or 20 years ago that they crashes and those guys got pretty messed up?


I don't remember that but if they roll in a turn I know it gets ugly.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1761397 said:


> Just like bedazzled riding snow mobiles.


Yea but these guys don't have thier hands around his waist


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1761400 said:


> I don't remember that but if they roll in a turn I know it gets ugly.


O I bet....


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1761397 said:


> Just like bedazzled riding snow mobiles.


I didn't want to be the one to say it but exactly what I thought.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1761373 said:


> http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/uppermissvly_loop.php
> 
> There you go.
> 
> There is the split. Watch it march over.
> 
> All the stuff around MN is the stuff that has to overcome the dry air.


watching the met gen...
check when the south winds are due North


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1761400 said:


> I don't remember that but if they roll in a turn I know it gets ugly.


I don't think they are very thick metal.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1761407 said:


> I don't think they are very thick metal.


Looks like fiberglass.


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1761405 said:


> watching the met gen...
> check when the south winds are due North


I don't know to do that.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1761398 said:


> I would go with the sand jacking over mud jacking. With less moisture in the limestone it's less likely for the concrete to sink again. There is a company out of savage called advanced sand jacking if I remember right they have a 5 year warranty


Thanks I will check them out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1761410 said:


> I don't know to do that.


Just follow along.


----------



## qualitycut

Isn't the stuff in nodak and Nebraska going to be the stuff that hits us?


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1761389 said:


> Would that split be right over the metro?


maybe 50 mi S of St Cloud

then slowly it fills in

completly fills in East of St Paul

but should come back together like a horizontal V

not a perfect forecast but hey
I'm just using a laptop and a few guestimates.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1761414 said:


> Just follow along.


Follow what?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Back to figure skating... Back to something else to watch!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1761405 said:


> watching the met gen...
> check when the south winds are due North


Too hard on the phone. Whenever I try to zoom in, the met gen banner at the top expands as well and blocks the screen.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Now I'm at 1-3 and 1-3.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1761417 said:


> Follow what?


You said you didn't know how to check the met gen and when winds change. I said follow along with the rest.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hourly still at 3.8" from 22:00-10:00.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1761419 said:


> Too hard on the phone. Whenever I try to zoom in, the met gen banner at the top expands as well and blocks the screen.


mine too.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1761422 said:


> You said you didn't know how to check the met gen and when winds change. I said follow along with the rest.


Ok, I still don't get it.....


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1761423 said:


> Hourly still at 3.8" from 22:00-10:00.


I'm at 4.1........


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1761427 said:


> I'm at 4.1........


At least that makes sense, you being further east.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1761418 said:


> Back to figure skating... Back to something else to watch!


my exact thought!!!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1761429 said:


> At least that makes sense, you being further east.


But its going to split and im only going to get 2


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1761432 said:


> But its going to split and im only going to get 2


Before me, ill get .2"!


----------



## qualitycut

Radar now its spliting as it hits metro


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1761430 said:


> my exact thought!!!


Don't get me wrong its cool and a ton of talent there.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1761438 said:


> Don't get me wrong its cool and a ton of talent there.


Yea I didn't mind the first couple nights but its been on every night


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1761439 said:


> Yea I didn't mind the first couple nights but its been on every night


Exactly.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Now I'm at 2-4 and 2-4.... What the hell?


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1761439 said:


> Yea I didn't mind the first couple nights but its been on every night


It's about as exciting as watching paint dry now


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1761439 said:


> Yea I didn't mind the first couple nights but its been on every night


Right on....


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1761444 said:


> Now I'm at 2-4 and 2-4.... What the hell?


Split right over me like I said


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1761445 said:


> It's about as exciting as watching paint dry now


Paint might be better.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1761447 said:


> Split right over me like I said


Damn it!..


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1761394 said:


> Wasn't it like 15 or 20 years ago that they crashes and those guys got pretty messed up?


Was it last year the guy on luge crashed and died in practice?


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1761451 said:


> Was it last year the guy on luge crashed and died in practice?


Was that last year? Maybe its happened more than once..


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1761450 said:


> Damn it!..


I'm at lest than 1 and 1-3


----------



## SnowGuy73

App says 2-4 and 2-4 website says 1-3 and 1-3 for the same locations..


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1761455 said:


> Was that last year? Maybe its happened more than once..


4 years ago


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1761456 said:


> I'm at lest than 1 and 1-3


Shut it, and no you're not!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1761448 said:


> Paint might be better.


well crap come on over. just painted a few spots and stained doors.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1761460 said:


> 4 years ago


Correct, last winter Olympics.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1761455 said:


> Was that last year? Maybe its happened more than once..


Meant last winter Olympics


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1761455 said:


> Was that last year? Maybe its happened more than once..


4 years ago. Olympics every 4


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1761462 said:


> well crap come on over. just painted a few spots and stained doors.


Busy guy over there!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1761465 said:


> 4 years ago. Olympics every 4


Correct.....


----------



## qualitycut

No I'm at 1-3 1-3 but hourly went up to 6.1


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1761466 said:


> Busy guy over there!


Trying to get the damn thing done. Someone keeps *****ing in the house and its not me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Website changed now too.










These guys are reading these posts and f ing with us!


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1761469 said:


> Trying to get the damn thing done. Someone keeps *****ing in the house and its not me.


I wonder who that could be.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1761468 said:


> No I'm at 1-3 1-3 but hourly went up to 6.1


Still 3.8" here.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1761471 said:


> Website changed now too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These guys are reading these posts and f ing with us!


It is really starting to seem like it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1761444 said:


> Now I'm at 2-4 and 2-4.... What the hell?


2-4, 2-4 here too. Says heavy snow both times too instead of just snow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1761477 said:


> 2-4, 2-4 here too. Says heavy snow both times too instead of just snow.


I love how they Try to be so specific but change it every two minutes!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu holding at 3.5".


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone else seeing the moisture spliting right now as it gets close to the metro?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Any of you know a place around here that sells the winter grill overs? Trying to find one for my 6.0


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1761482 said:


> Anyone else seeing the moisture spliting right now as it gets close to the metro?


Yup, the dome effect.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1761478 said:


> I love how they Try to be so specific but change it every two minutes!


Because they are trying to be too specific. They need to just say "light snow" "heavier snow" and "Atlanta".


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1761483 said:


> Any of you know a place around here that sells the winter grill overs? Trying to find one for my 6.0


Not at this time of night on a Sunday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1761482 said:


> Anyone else seeing the moisture spliting right now as it gets close to the metro?


You don't have to worry about that moisture.

Look at Bismarck, Rapid City and now Western Nebraska.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1761486 said:


> Because they are trying to be too specific. They need to just say "light snow" "heavier snow" and "Atlanta".


I meant the snow before 1 then blowing snow from 1-2 then heavy snow from 3-4 ......


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1761483 said:


> Any of you know a place around here that sells the winter grill overs? Trying to find one for my 6.0


Custom truck in ham lake


----------



## Ranger620

Hamelfire;1761343 said:


> Anyone ever heard of sand jacking? Buddy said I should do that to my garage instead of mud jacking. Garage seems to run run direction due to heaving.


I just got to this so if anyone else chimed in I haven't read it yet. My opinion on mud jacking or sand jacking is don't do it. Hammer the floor up fix the problem. That's the way to fix it. Sand or mud will just erode away again and in a few years you will have to do it again. Just my opinion but Ive had people call me back few years later to replace what they had jacked. Last summer a friend did it to there garage if you wanna wait another year, year and a half Ill tell you how its holding up:laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looking more and more like a later start time...


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1761494 said:


> Looking more and more like a later start time...]


About an hour ago I had the 100% from 23:00-05:00


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1761489 said:


> I meant the snow before 1 then blowing snow from 1-2 then heavy snow from 3-4 ......


That I agree.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1761487 said:


> Not at this time of night on a Sunday.


Oh darn. I think I might survive without it tonight. Should be warm enough to keep good heat in the cab


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bobsledding is back on.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1761498 said:


> Oh darn. I think I might survive without it tonight. Should be warm enough to keep good heat in the cab


I would hope so.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1761490 said:


> Custom truck in ham lake


Thank you sir! I will call them tomorrow


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1761488 said:


> You don't have to worry about that moisture.
> 
> Look at Bismarck, Rapid City and now Western Nebraska.


Yea I know but is that what's supposed to keep happening?


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1761501 said:


> I would hope so.


I'm sure by the time I buy one we won't have any more -40 days


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1761491 said:


> I just got to this so if anyone else chimed in I haven't read it yet. My opinion on mud jacking or sand jacking is don't do it. Hammer the floor up fix the problem. That's the way to fix it. Sand or mud will just erode away again and in a few years you will have to do it again. Just my opinion but Ive had people call me back few years later to replace what they had jacked. Last summer a friend did it to there garage if you wanna wait another year, year and a half Ill tell you how its holding up:laughing:


Well its not sinking yet so I can hang.

Really just looking at all my options.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1761498 said:


> Oh darn. I think I might survive without it tonight. Should be warm enough to keep good heat in the cab


"Supposed" to be 35 tomorrow


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1761504 said:


> I'm sure by the time I buy one we won't have any more -40 days


Ya, I'd say if you made it this far though winter you're probably good.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1761506 said:


> "Supposed" to be 35 tomorrow


That was before the snow.....


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1761506 said:


> "Supposed" to be 35 tomorrow


I guess I'll have to get the shorts out!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1761503 said:


> Yea I know but is that what's supposed to keep happening?


No idea until it gets here. Yes, there is a split flow. Yes it's supposed to merge. Where????(


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1761510 said:


> No idea until it gets here. Yes, there is a split flow. Yes it's supposed to merge. Where????(


Madison, WI, I hope!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1761507 said:


> Ya, I'd say if you made it this far though winter you're probably good.


I go up north a lot. It sucked being on the highway when it was that cold it seemed even with the snowmobile trailer the truck would run at 150 instead of 180+


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1761511 said:


> Madison, WI, I hope!


How about Milwaukee?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1761512 said:


> I go up north a lot. It sucked being on the highway when it was that cold it seemed even with the snowmobile trailer the truck would run at 150 instead of 180+


O sure, I can see that. Check eBay.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1761513 said:


> How about Milwaukee?


I'm game!!


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1761512 said:


> I go up north a lot. It sucked being on the highway when it was that cold it seemed even with the snowmobile trailer the truck would run at 150 instead of 180+


Use a Coors light box


----------



## Ranger620

Hamelfire;1761505 said:


> Well its not sinking yet so I can hang.
> 
> Really just looking at all my options.


Finally caught up. Like a few others said I'd go with sand with limestone in it. If its not real bad. If it starts sinking heaving real bad the best way would be take it all out fix the problem with the base and repour


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1761517 said:


> Use a Coors light box


There you go.


----------



## qualitycut

Down to 5.4 going in the right direction.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1761517 said:


> Use a Coors light box


No shame in that. I've used cardboard on a dumptruck in a pinch.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1761517 said:


> Use a Coors light box


That's what I was gonna say. Raid someone's cardboard recycle dumpster in the meantime.

Did that once on the way to Red Lake. Truck wouldn't warm up when it was -25 on the way. Had to stop in Grand Rapids and get some cardboard.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1761520 said:


> Down to 5.4 going in the right direction.


Well, I better check again.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1761517 said:


> Use a Coors light box


I did use cardboard a few times. I figured I might as well just spend the few bucks and get one that snaps on


----------



## SnowGuy73

Changed again...

2-4, 1-3. Hourly 4.9"


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Damn. Would you guys slow down. I finally get caught up and there's another dang page.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1761527 said:


> Changed again...
> 
> 2-4, 1-3. Hourly 4.9"


So mine went up by over an inch in the hourly.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1761528 said:


> Damn. Would you guys slow down. I finally get caught up and there's another dang page.


You haven't missed much.


----------



## Polarismalibu

How much do you guys think there well be by 4:30am? Trying to decide if it would be a wise idea to leave then and get to my farthest accounts in south Plymouth and work back north to avoid the heave traffic going south from Rogers


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1761526 said:


> I did use cardboard a few times. I figured I might as well just spend the few bucks and get one that snaps on


I would avoid snaps if possible, my 6.4 had straps with hooks that connected under the hood


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1761530 said:


> So mine went up by over an inch in the hourly.


At 5.3" That's up about 1" from earlier as well.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1761530 said:


> So mine went up by over an inch in the hourly.


Mine went up and down in the last hr


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Polarismalibu;1761534 said:


> How much do you guys think there well be by 4:30am? Trying to decide if it would be a wise idea to leave then and get to my farthest accounts in south Plymouth and work back north to avoid the heave traffic going south from Rogers


I think it is wise. I start east and move my way west against traffic.
But you know you have to come back anyway.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1761535 said:


> I would avoid snaps if possible, my 6.4 had straps with hooks that connected under the hood


The one I have seen online for the older fords with the 6.0 had some 3m snaps that stick on or something. If I could find one with straps that would be ideal!


----------



## SSS Inc.

New Nam is joining the 6 a.m. start as well. Might as well have a couple more beers.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1761534 said:


> How much do you guys think there well be by 4:30am? Trying to decide if it would be a wise idea to leave then and get to my farthest accounts in south Plymouth and work back north to avoid the heave traffic going south from Rogers


We are not starting until 400 am. Even then it will be keep mains open until after rush then right into a full city plow I would imagine.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1761538 said:


> At 5.3" That's up about 1" from earlier as well.


Mine was up to 6.1 so they don't know *****


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1761545 said:


> Mine was up to 6.1 so they don't know *****


Get the dart board out.


----------



## qualitycut

They won't let you do $ hit anymore


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1761543 said:


> New Nam is joining the 6 a.m. start as well. Might as well have a couple more beers.


And you guys thought I was nuts when I said that was what 11 and 5 showed...


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1761545 said:


> Mine was up to 6.1 so they don't know *****


Haha. Their messing with us now!


----------



## qualitycut

Nws hourly has it starting midnight -1


----------



## SnowGuy73

I don't trust anything, I'm keeping the alarm set for 01:30.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1761553 said:


> I don't trust anything, I'm keeping the alarm set for 01:30.


Or maybe 03:00.


----------



## Deershack

Hamelfire;1761343 said:


> Anyone ever heard of sand jacking? Buddy said I should do that to my garage instead of mud jacking. Garage seems to run run direction due to heaving.


I had it done on my folks walk. Worked well. They are now using a fine chipped product, something like granit I think. It seems to stand up better then the mud jacking which never dries.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1761553 said:


> I don't trust anything, I'm keeping the alarm set for 01:30.


Im getting up at 8-9


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1761550 said:


> Haha. Their messing with us now!


They just started now?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1761545 said:


> Mine was up to 6.1 so they don't know *****


I'll cut them some slack here because they will never be dead on. Like someone said I'm not sure why they keep tweaking it so much. Nothing has changed so much that warrants messing with it at this point. The only thing really changing is the timing. But I don't trust that..... Don't want to wake up at two and see its already started.

I really want to be out the door before I have to deal with my kids. If its not snowing until 6 my wife will get some crazy idea that I can take the kids where they need to go. Yeah right, gotta get my rest for a big snowplowing run.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

qualitycut;1761556 said:


> Im getting up at 8-9


Alarm set a 3 and 4am


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1761548 said:


> And you guys thought I was nuts when I said that was what 11 and 5 showed...


We'll see. Maybe they gambled right.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1761557 said:


> They just started now?


I will rephrase... They are for sure messing with us now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I've always wondered if they don't set parameters in the computer, and then the computer sets the totals and forecast as different models / info comes in.

I can't see someone specifically typing forecasts every 6 minutes.


----------



## SSS Inc.

MNPLOWCO;1761559 said:


> Alarm set a 3 and 4am


add 5 and 6 to the list just in case. Otherwise you'll be swearing at the alarm trying to reset it at 4 a.m.


----------



## qualitycut

MNPLOWCO;1761559 said:


> Alarm set a 3 and 4am


Same here then of course won't start till probably 7-8


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1761562 said:


> I will rephrase... They are for sure messing with us now.


Or, and more believable, they don't know there ass from their elbow!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1761563 said:


> I've always wondered if they don't set parameters in the computer, and then the computer sets the totals and forecast as different models / info comes in.
> 
> I can't see someone specifically typing forecasts every 6 minutes.


I was just going to say that, it would make a lot more sense


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I told my guys be ready at 3, but don't be surprised if there isn't much snow yet.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1761563 said:


> I've always wondered if they don't set parameters in the computer, and then the computer sets the totals and forecast as different models / info comes in.
> 
> I can't see someone specifically typing forecasts every 6 minutes.


What else is there to do?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1761567 said:


> I was just going to say that, it would make a lot more sense


Ya it would.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1761570 said:


> What else is there to do?


This is also true.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;1761570 said:


> What else is there to do?


NWS always talks about collaborating with different forecast offices.

I'm sure they are checking Rapid City, Bismarck offices and changing MPLS totals as needed.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

qualitycut;1761565 said:


> Same here then of course won't start till probably 7-8


Snow or not at 5:30 I turn on every beacon/spot light/ high beam/ flashers and run through the condo associations banging my blade up and down. Then I tell them that I was there so they could get out. And I'll be back in 12 to 14 hours.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1761573 said:


> NWS always talks about collaborating with different forecast offices.
> 
> I'm sure they are checking Rapid City, Bismarck offices and changing MPLS totals as needed.


Hahahahah!

That's cute!


----------



## qualitycut

MNPLOWCO;1761574 said:


> Snow or not at 5:30 I turn on every beacon/spot light/ high beam/ flashers and run through the condo associations banging my blade up and down. Then I tell them that I was there so they could get out. And I'll be back in 12 to 14 hours.


If we get more than 4 I'm just running through plowing no shoveling besides town homes then go back when it done


----------



## OC&D

MNPLOWCO;1761574 said:


> Snow or not at 5:30 I turn on every beacon/spot light/ high beam/ flashers and run through the condo associations banging my blade up and down. Then I tell them that I was there so they could get out. And I'll be back in 12 to 14 hours.


Haha! Excellent!


----------



## SnowGuy73

MNPLOWCO;1761574 said:


> Snow or not at 5:30 I turn on every beacon/spot light/ high beam/ flashers and run through the condo associations banging my blade up and down. Then I tell them that I was there so they could get out. And I'll be back in 12 to 14 hours.


Good plan.


----------



## qualitycut

Bano is going to be made because he slept all day so hr could plow tonight, now he will be up all night doing nothing.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1761581 said:


> Bano is going to be made because he slept all day so hr could plow tonight, now he will be up all night doing nothing.


And dragging ass tomorrow....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1761578 said:


> If we get more than 4 I'm just running through plowing no shoveling besides town homes then go back when it done


This is what we have in the agreement then as soon as we leave get calls asking why didn't we shovel??? I say it's in the agreements we shovel once we do the fial plow.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1761586 said:


> This is what we have in the agreement then as soon as we leave get calls asking why didn't we shovel??? I say it's in the agreements we shovel once we do the fial plow.


The residentials don't care because they all park in the garage.


----------



## unit28

thought nws said winds die down same time snow slowes down

I got up to about 7am ,
winds due North at 18-20 mph then dies down about 8am


----------



## SnowGuy73

Temp of 25 by 03:00, going to be heavy snow...


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1761591 said:


> Temp of 25 by 03:00, going to be heavy snow...


Already 19


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1761592 said:


> Already 19


-15 next sunday???


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1761593 said:


> -15 next sunday???


You better be fing kiding me!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1761592 said:


> Already 19


Is it really, nice!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1761593 said:


> -15 next sunday???


Yikes!......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bode Miller's wife is hot!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1761597 said:


> Yikes!......


And you said I wouldn't need the grill cover anymore


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1761595 said:


> You better be fing kiding me!





SnowGuy73;1761597 said:


> Yikes!......


I don't know if it will happen but thats what the gfs says. What happened to Accuweather's early Spring?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1761599 said:


> Bode Miller's wife is hot!


Agree!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1761599 said:


> Bode Miller's wife is hot!


Yeah she is.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1761600 said:


> And you said I wouldn't need the grill cover anymore


Ya, what do I know!


----------



## unit28

unit28;1761589 said:


> thought nws said winds die down same time snow slowes down
> 
> I got up to about 7am ,
> winds due North at 18-20 mph then dies down about 8am


so this is why you wanted to check the met gen?


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1761589 said:


> thought nws said winds die down same time snow slowes down
> 
> I got up to about 7am ,
> winds due North at 18-20 mph then dies down about 8am


And what's this going to affect?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1761603 said:


> I don't know if it will happen but thats what the gfs says. What happened to Accuweather's early Spring?


Were they predicted that?


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1761603 said:


> I don't know if it will happen but thats what the gfs says. What happened to Accuweather's early Spring?


I'm getting mighty tired of this really cold crap.


----------



## Green Grass

OC&D;1761612 said:


> I'm getting mighty tired of this really cold crap.


I will take snow but could do with out this stuid cold!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1761611 said:


> Were they predicted that?


A couple days ago all I saw was 30's and 40's . Everyone was getting excited for the warm up. Well almost everyone. I wouldn't mind a string of twenties.


----------



## qualitycut

Another tie?


----------



## semiwrecker1

evening gents ...


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1761614 said:


> A couple days ago all I saw was 30's and 40's . Everyone was getting excited for the warm up. Well almost everyone. I wouldn't mind a string of twenties.


Fresh snow again...


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1761620 said:


> Another tie?


Yup. I guess so.


----------



## unit28

unit28;1761608 said:


> so this is why you wanted to check the met gen?


yes,

as the winds start to change direction it does so in a short amount of time.

This is when there will be the best isentropic lift.

When the wind is due north, it's also the same time for heavy snow?.....yes

winds die down , then the snow is moving out?.....yes

done by 8?

more beer tonight?....no


----------



## SnowGuy73

semiwrecker1;1761621 said:


> evening gents ...


Hello...........


----------



## qualitycut

Wtf around an inch and then 3-7


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1761624 said:


> yes,
> 
> as the winds start to chasnge direction it does so in a short amount of time.
> 
> This is when their will be the best isentropic lift.
> 
> When the wind is due north, it's also the same time for heavy snow?.....yes
> 
> winds die down , then the snow is moving out?.....yes
> 
> done by 8?


Starting at 07:00, done by 08:00?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1761627 said:


> Wtf around an inch and then 3-7


Come on........


----------



## semiwrecker1

just found this place and spent an hour reading posts. took a 2 hour nap and had 10 new pages to read through lol


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1761627 said:


> Wtf around an inch and then 3-7


I'm at 1-2 and 3-5 now.... What the hell?


----------



## Polarismalibu

semiwrecker1;1761631 said:


> just found this place and spent an hour reading posts. took a 2 hour nap and had 10 new pages to read through lol


You read all this in a hour? You sir are a fast reader


----------



## unit28

semiwrecker1;1761621 said:


> evening gents ...


howdy.............


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hourly still at 5.1"


----------



## SSS Inc.

semiwrecker1;1761631 said:


> just found this place and spent an hour reading posts. took a 2 hour nap and had 10 new pages to read through lol


Its the most popular weather thread on here. ussmileyflagussmileyflag All are welcome.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1761632 said:


> I'm at 1-2 and 3-5 now.... What the hell?


I was convinced they were reading this when I seen around an inch, then got really excited then saw Monday


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1761633 said:


> You read all this in a hour? You sir are a fast reader


No way he read 47000 posts.


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;1761628 said:


> Starting at 07:00, done by 08:00?


nope.

heaviest between 6-7


----------



## semiwrecker1

oh I didn't go back to the first page I went back to Friday pm ..... I am more of a newbie in the plowing world I have been doing it on the side for 8 years I am the only driver beside the guy that owns the trucks .. so I thought Id say hello instead of sandbagging


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1761638 said:


> I was convinced they were reading this when I seen around an inch, then got really excited then saw Monday


Nothing is making sense here.....

Unit, what the hell?


----------



## Green Grass

semiwrecker1;1761621 said:


> evening gents ...


Hola......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bode is sensitive!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1761647 said:


> Bode is sensitive!


These interviews are idiots


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1761632 said:


> I'm at 1-2 and 3-5 now.... What the hell?


I have never seen them change this much. They should have left it alone. 3" by 6 a.m. :waving:


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1761647 said:


> Bode is sensitive!


Why is he crying?


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;1761643 said:


> Nothing is making sense here.....
> 
> Unit, what the hell?


check your hourly wind direction and speed


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1761647 said:


> Bode is sensitive!


I would be too if my brother died. I told my wife I thought the guy was still alive I just saw him in an interview. Guess I wasn't paying attention.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1761648 said:


> These interviews are idiots


Agreed!.......


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1761650 said:


> Why is he crying?


Because interview lady kept asking about his brother who passed away and wouldn't leave it be after he quit talking


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1761649 said:


> I have never seen them change this much. They should have left it alone. 3" by 6 a.m. :waving:


hopefully done by 8?


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1761652 said:


> check your hourly wind direction and speed


Ok, stand by.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1761656 said:


> Because interview lady kept asking about his brother who passed away and wouldn't leave it be after he quit talking


Fire her!!!!!


----------



## Green Grass

I wonder what happened to Hamel?


----------



## SnowGuy73

My damn phone shut off on me!


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1761661 said:


> I wonder what happened to Hamel?


Getting rid of the body?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1761659 said:


> Fire her!!!!!


Agreed!.....


----------



## CityGuy

1-3 tonight
2-4 tomorrow

Should change again in 10 minutes.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1761661 said:


> I wonder what happened to Hamel?


Hopefully he hasn't been overcome by the fumes from staining. Thats a nasty smell in a closed up house in the winter.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ice dancing again.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sooooo..... All of my driver's checked in. My former employee that went to work for the city can plow all day except for 3 hours once the snow is done.

I'm short a shoveler, but not responsible for sidewalks when it's snowing, sooooo..... That means we won't get any snow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1761666 said:


> 1-3 tonight
> 2-4 tomorrow
> 
> Should change again in 10 minutes.


Probably already has.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Twizzles are kind of boring.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1761671 said:


> Sooooo..... All of my driver's checked in. My former employee that went to work for the city can plow all day except for 3 hours once the snow is done.
> 
> I'm short a shoveler, but not responsible for sidewalks when it's snowing, sooooo..... That means we won't get any snow.


Thanks for helping out.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1761661 said:


> I wonder what happened to Hamel?


Still here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ian now says 1-2" for me..... Umm.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1761675 said:


> Thanks for helping out.


It will just go south and hit you.


----------



## semiwrecker1

I dunno but I know that tomorrow is gonne bite at the day job ...I would rather go plowing


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1761676 said:


> Still here.


Busy watching paint dry?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1761678 said:


> It will just go south and hit you.


I am ok with that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1761677 said:


> Ian now says 1-2" for me..... Umm.


Hahahahaha


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1761680 said:


> Busy watching paint dry?


Wiping stain off door.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1761674 said:


> Twizzles are kind of boring.


Girl was cute.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1761677 said:


> Ian now says 1-2" for me..... Umm.


Say no to drugs!


----------



## SnowGuy73

semiwrecker1;1761679 said:


> I dunno but I know that tomorrow is gonne bite at the day job ...I would rather go plowing


I think you're the only one here with a real job!


----------



## CityGuy

I should be sleeping because I need to leave at 300 to be at work by 4 but I am wide awake. this sucks.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1761685 said:


> Say no to drugs!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1761685 said:


> Say no to drugs!


Your in the same, then 2-4 by quality, so on..


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1761686 said:


> I think you're the only one here with a real job!


Hey......................


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1761687 said:


> I should be sleeping because I need to leave at 300 to be at my place of employment by 4 but I am wide awake. this sucks.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1761674 said:


> Twizzles are kind of boring.


Yeah, but she wasn't!


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1761691 said:


> Hey......................


He rest his case! I go to a real job when I get bored.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1761692 said:


> Fixed it for you.


thanks............


----------



## semiwrecker1

I drive a class 8 truck for Lyman Lumber for the paycheck and I push snow for fun as I call it


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1761677 said:


> Ian now says 1-2" for me..... Umm.


Are you serious clark?



SnowGuy73;1761686 said:


> I think you're the only one here with a real job!


Dmax09 has a day job.

My wife just compared Ice dancing to the ribbon dancing of gymnastics.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1761694 said:


> He rest his case! I go to a real job when I get bored.


The fire station doesn't count.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Anyone else's Plowsite slow?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I even have guys that have taken tomorrow off at work so they can help longer.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1761693 said:


> Yeah, but she wasn't!


Trust me, I'm not watching the foot work.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1761698 said:


> The fire station doesn't count.


Still do work for the dealer when it gets slow in the winter or rains a bunch in the summer.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1761700 said:


> Anyone else's Plowsite slow?


Nope...........


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1761700 said:


> Anyone else's Plowsite slow?


4g fast here


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1761700 said:


> Anyone else's Plowsite slow?


Yea about a min to load, I remember few years ago it would always say busy


----------



## qualitycut

So confused why I'm at around an inch then 3-7


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1761706 said:


> Yea about a min to load, I remember few years ago it would always say busy


Yup, same thing here.

I'm on WiFi.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1761701 said:


> I even have guys that have taken tomorrow off at work so they can help longer.


Sounds like this may be your best storm of the season!


----------



## Ranger620

Hamelfire;1761683 said:


> Wiping stain off door.


Wanna borrow my HPLV pump for the laquer (top coat)??


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1761700 said:


> Anyone else's Plowsite slow?


Very slow both on the wifi and the mobile


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1761700 said:


> Anyone else's Plowsite slow?


Yep. Took me way longer to reply to this as it should have.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I don't have 100% chance anymore, but still heavy snow and 1-2/3-5.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1761710 said:


> Wanna borrow my HPLV pump for the laquer (top coat)??


Contractor is finishing the rest. He has to do all the trim. Just got doors and frames done to help him out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1761712 said:


> Yep. Took me way longer to reply to this as it should have.


Good, its not just me.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1761713 said:


> I don't have 100% chance anymore, but still heavy snow and 1-2/3-5.


Ready set bust?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1761717 said:


> Ready set bust?


Won't bother me.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1761717 said:


> Ready set bust?


nope.........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Anyone catch the weather on 5, or45?


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1761718 said:


> Won't bother me.


You know you would be disappointed if it turned out to be a bust


----------



## Ranger620

SnowGuy73;1761700 said:


> Anyone else's Plowsite slow?


super slow here on the computer too not the phone. (Comcast)


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1761719 said:


> nope.........


I love when that happens, predict 3-5 and we get a half inch. Haha.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1761721 said:


> You know you would be disappointed if it turned out to be a bust


Not so much.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ranger620;1761723 said:


> super slow here on the computer too not the phone. (Comcast)


I was on my desktop the other day it was terrible!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1761726 said:


> I love when that happens, predict 3-5 and we get a half inch. Haha.


I like when they back off and we get hammered. I also really like Ice Dancing now.


----------



## OC&D

So many gorgeous women in ice dancing!


----------



## qualitycut

Hopefully this dry air holds till about till about 7


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1761728 said:


> I was on my desktop the other day it was terrible!


What is this desktop you speak of?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1761729 said:


> I like when they back off and we get hammered. I also really like Ice Dancing now.


You mean like every storm for the last couple years?


----------



## semiwrecker1

Ranger620;1761723 said:


> super slow here on the computer too not the phone. (Comcast)


I cant load the page in internet explorer but I could on chrome...seems ok fast and phone is ok speed...... now I need an auto refresh so I dont have to keep hitting the button.....

My guess is we will either get a normal 2-3in or we will get 10in


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1761731 said:


> Hopefully this dry air holds till about till about 7


7 am?......

At this point I'd welcome it.


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1761731 said:


> Hopefully this dry air holds till about till about 7


I'll run with that!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1761723 said:


> super slow here on the computer too not the phone. (Comcast)


Comcast just sucks on it's own. That's a entirely different problem from plowsite lol


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1761730 said:


> So many gorgeous women in ice dancing!


Correct......


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1761738 said:


> Comcast just sucks on it's own. That's a entirely different problem from plowsite lol


All other sites are fine


----------



## SnowGuy73

See what Ian peddles here and then I'm thinking bed time.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1761741 said:


> All other sites are fine


I checked the same.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1761738 said:


> Comcast just sucks on it's own. That's a entirely different problem from plowsite lol


Wife works from home and we have to have Comcast. Nobody has anything close to the speed


----------



## CityGuy

Ian shows 494 or so as the line 1-2 west and 3-5 east.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1761742 said:


> See what Ian peddles here and then I'm thinking bed time.


He shows me at 1-2


----------



## SSS Inc.

Mine is zipping along just fine. Using Firefox on my laptop.


----------



## CityGuy

Ian shows it blossiming east of the metro.


----------



## OC&D

So what time should I set the alarm for?


----------



## CityGuy

THis storm is looking more and more like a bust for large amounts. Will not be suprised if we get only an inch.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1761746 said:


> He shows me at 1-2


Yes, I've already said this.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1761750 said:


> So what time should I set the alarm for?


I'm going for three. Weather is too unpredictable.


----------



## CityGuy

OC&D;1761750 said:


> So what time should I set the alarm for?


He showed snow starting around 3 but heavy stuff not until 4


----------



## Green Grass

See the pic of Quality and ian jumping in together?


----------



## CityGuy

Well I am going to try and get some shut eye.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1761756 said:


> I'm going for three. Weather is too unpredictable.


I suppose I'll follow suit.


----------



## qualitycut

3:00 4:15 6:30


----------



## SnowGuy73

Everything else he said sounds about like unit has been saying. Just don't know about his amounts, I hope isn is right.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1761758 said:


> See the pic of Quality and ian jumping in together?


I did. But I thought that was snowguy?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1761758 said:


> See the pic of Quality and ian jumping in together?


That's mean!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Just got home from Children's... hard to leave... little girl shot me a couple smiles before I left; so that helped a bit...

No way this is a bust... anyone check the radar in the Dakota's? I'll probably get dumped on with 6 or 7 with some pockets of 8 again... 

Tonight Patchy blowing snow and a chance of snow before 2am, then snow likely between 2am and 3am, then snow with patchy blowing snow after 3am. The snow could be heavy at times. Low around 17. Southeast wind around 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. Total nighttime snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible.

Washington's Birthday Snow, mainly before noon. The snow could be heavy at times. High near 33. South southeast wind 5 to 15 mph becoming west in the afternoon. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 3 to 5 inches possible.

Hourly has 1.3 by 6AM then 4.0 between 6AM and Noon...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1761764 said:


> I did. But I thought that was snowguy?


Nope, quality was with him yesterday at the plunge, I didn't see uncle Dave!


----------



## CityGuy

WTF 2-3 months before the city will fix a frozen water pipe by a city? Ha there is a lawsuit.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1761762 said:


> 3:00 4:15 6:30


About the same here.


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;1761758 said:


> See the pic of Quality and ian jumping in together?


Were you talking about the two in the yellow shirts??


----------



## qualitycut

Its spliting in the Dakotas


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1761767 said:


> Just got home from Children's... hard to leave... little girl shot me a couple smiles before I left; so that helped a bit...
> 
> No way this is a bust... anyone check the radar in the Dakota's? I'll probably get dumped on with 6 or 7 with some pockets of 8 again...
> 
> Tonight Patchy blowing snow and a chance of snow before 2am, then snow likely between 2am and 3am, then snow with patchy blowing snow after 3am. The snow could be heavy at times. Low around 17. Southeast wind around 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. Total nighttime snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible.
> 
> Washington's Birthday Snow, mainly before noon. The snow could be heavy at times. High near 33. South southeast wind 5 to 15 mph becoming west in the afternoon. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 3 to 5 inches possible.
> 
> Hourly has 1.3 by 6AM then 4.0 between 6AM and Noon...


I'm with this guy!!

Snow is supposed to come together, not split.

Snow is supposed to blossom, not die out.

I'm getting up at 2, 3, 4, noon.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1761769 said:


> WTF 2-3 months before the city will fix a frozen water pipe by a city? Ha there is a lawsuit.


He is just racking up the neighbor's water bill


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1761767 said:


> Just got home from Children's... hard to leave... little girl shot me a couple smiles before I left; so that helped a bit...
> 
> No way this is a bust... anyone check the radar in the Dakota's? I'll probably get dumped on with 6 or 7 with some pockets of 8 again...


Smiles are always good. Thumbs Up

I'm in your camp, this will not be a bust. Its the timing that has changed a little. I'd start watching the sw corner of the state.


----------



## OC&D

Davis is a little odd looking.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1761780 said:


> Smiles are always good. Thumbs Up
> 
> I'm in your camp, this will not be a bust. Its the timing that has changed a little.


Yea totals have only changed about 20 times


----------



## Drakeslayer

OC&D;1761781 said:


> Davis is a little odd looking.


Who is Davis?


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1761767 said:


> Just got home from Children's... hard to leave... little girl shot me a couple smiles before I left; so that helped a bit...
> 
> No way this is a bust... anyone check the radar in the Dakota's? I'll probably get dumped on with 6 or 7 with some pockets of 8 again...
> 
> Tonight Patchy blowing snow and a chance of snow before 2am, then snow likely between 2am and 3am, then snow with patchy blowing snow after 3am. The snow could be heavy at times. Low around 17. Southeast wind around 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. Total nighttime snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible.
> 
> Washington's Birthday Snow, mainly before noon. The snow could be heavy at times. High near 33. South southeast wind 5 to 15 mph becoming west in the afternoon. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 3 to 5 inches possible.
> 
> Hourly has 1.3 by 6AM then 4.0 between 6AM and Noon...


I was in the same spot with my mom in 2010. Its the reason I downsized. She Passed away the following year and I don't regret giving up any of those accounts. I can rebuild. If you need help tomorrow night so you can go hang with the kid just ask. if im sitting good which I should be Ill come help Just put fuel in my truck is all I will ask


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1761786 said:


> I was in the same spot with my mom in 2010. Its the reason I downsized. She Passed away the following year and I don't regret giving up any of those accounts. I can rebuild. If you need help tomorrow night so you can go hang with the kid just ask. if im sitting good which I should be Ill come help Just put fuel in my truck is all I will ask


Same here. I think you still have my number.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1761783 said:


> Yea totals have only changed about 20 times


On nws and the news. I think they are all panicking. The models have really not done much but change the timing. Fluctuation in totals but by no means a bust.


----------



## OC&D

Drakeslayer;1761785 said:


> Who is Davis?


Female ice dancer.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ugh... Shouldn't have taken that nap.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1761795 said:


> Ugh... Shouldn't have taken that nap.


And that is why I didn't.


----------



## 09Daxman

Weather bug still had me at 2 to 3 tonight and another 1 to 2 tomorrow along with winter weather warning. Still no snow falling as of now but Imma go to bed and set my alarm for 330.

If we do get a dumping and ppl need some help in my area just shoot me a pm. Me and my old lady just got approved for 350k for a house so I'm trying to make as much money as I can now for a down payment. I think in a month or month and a half we are going to start looking for a house.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1761785 said:


> Who is Davis?


American Ice dancer. And leading in the scores. ussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflag

Fantastic twizzles.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm down to 5.0" again on hourly.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Her voice is too high for me.


----------



## qualitycut

Just hoped out of bed to shovel a spot on the sidewalk so I can check on the snow through the window. Its windy!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Alarm set for 03:00 we will see what happens.


----------



## Ranger620

Mens Olympic hockey has taken the spotlight from the woman's hockey. I haven't seen any games, wonder how there doing. Anybody see any of there games??


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1761808 said:


> Just hoped out of bed to shovel a spot on the sidewalk so I can check on the snow through the window. Its windy!


Good plan.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1761811 said:


> Mens Olympic hockey has taken the spotlight from the woman's hockey. I haven't seen any games, wonder how there doing. Anybody see any of there games??


I saw the first two but you're right I haven't heard anything since.


----------



## Ranger620

Next time we'll here about them is when they play Canada for gold. All the games are on demand but I haven't seen any games played since the mens started. Even the mens games they replay once or twice.


----------



## SnowGuy73

21℉, cloudy, breezy. 

21:57


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1761581 said:


> Bano is going to be made because he slept all day so hr could plow tonight, now he will be up all night doing nothing.


Just got up. When is the snow coming to me...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Snip it from the 9:25PM NWS update...

THE HEART OF THE STORM WILL ARRIVE DURING RUSH HOUR WITH RATES OF
1 TO 2 INCHES PER HOUR...SO TOTAL SNOW ACCUMULATION NUMBERS ARE KIND
OF A MOOT POINT. *GIVEN THE INGREDIENTS COMING TOGETHER...THE ODDS
OF THIS SYSTEM BEING UNDER-FORECASTED ARE MUCH HIGHER THAN BEING
OVER-FORECASTED.*


----------



## banonea

SnowGuy73;1761585 said:


> And dragging ass tomorrow....


That is what rock star is for. They are saying up to 6" 2 " per hour at times. ...


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1761820 said:


> Snip it from the 9:25PM NWS update...
> 
> THE HEART OF THE STORM WILL ARRIVE DURING RUSH HOUR WITH RATES OF
> 1 TO 2 INCHES PER HOUR...SO TOTAL SNOW ACCUMULATION NUMBERS ARE KIND
> OF A MOOT POINT. *GIVEN THE INGREDIENTS COMING TOGETHER...THE ODDS
> OF THIS SYSTEM BEING UNDER-FORECASTED ARE MUCH HIGHER THAN BEING
> OVER-FORECASTED.*


Exactly.......


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1761819 said:


> Just got up. When is the snow coming to me...


Probably 6-7 am


----------



## OC&D

09Daxman;1761799 said:


> Weather bug still had me at 2 to 3 tonight and another 1 to 2 tomorrow along with winter weather warning. Still no snow falling as of now but Imma go to bed and set my alarm for 330.
> 
> If we do get a dumping and ppl need some help in my area just shoot me a pm. Me and my old lady just got approved for 350k for a house so I'm trying to make as much money as I can now for a down payment. I think in a month or month and a half we are going to start looking for a house.


I'll send you a PM with my info, and then I'm off to bed!


----------



## BossPlow614

So what time are people heading out?


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1761831 said:


> So what time are people heading out?


Ummm depends when it starts snowing.

You sound like my gf. What time you going to start and what time will you be home


----------



## Ranger620

BossPlow614;1761831 said:


> So what time are people heading out?


Bed now up at 3 to make a decision


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1761832 said:


> Ummm depends when it starts snowing.
> 
> You sound like my gf. What time you going to start and what time will you be home


Idc when I get home, my route of plowing is 13+ hrs. I just want to be able to let my shoveler know when he should get up.


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1761839 said:


> Idc when I get home, my route of plowing is 13+ hrs. I just want to be able to let my shoveler know when he should get up.


Check in with him at 3-4am


----------



## BossPlow614

Ranger620;1761838 said:


> Bed now up at 3 to make a decision


Slept until 1pm today & am out for dinner now, ill be lucky to fall asleep by 2am. But setting the alarm for 3a at first.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1761839 said:


> Idc when I get home, my route of plowing is 13+ hrs. I just want to be able to let my shoveler know when he should get up.


I know but before it starts snowing she asks all the questions I can't answer till its started and stopped already.

I'm getting up at 3 to look. Tell him keep his phone on and you will call him


----------



## semiwrecker1

dahl is saying about 3 am for first little blast then the main after 6am and says 3-6in


----------



## OC&D

WTF? NWS:
_Total nighttime snow accumulation of around an inch possible._

Then this for tomorrow:

_New snow accumulation of 3 to 7 inches possible._

I give up. I'm going to bed and we'll see what's shaking at 3. Later guys.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Ch.4 showing a starting time of about 4-5 am.


----------



## Ranger620

BossPlow614;1761842 said:


> Slept until 1pm today & am out for dinner now, ill be lucky to fall asleep by 2am. But setting the alarm for 3a at first.


Your gonna have to talk to yourself in here i think everyone is heading to bed


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1761845 said:


> WTF? NWS:
> _Total nighttime snow accumulation of around an inch possible._
> 
> Then this for tomorrow:
> 
> _New snow accumulation of 3 to 7 inches possible._
> 
> I give up. I'm going to bed and we'll see what's shaking at 3. Later guys.


Lol that's what I have been at for an hot or so now.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1761846 said:


> Ch.4 showing a starting time of about 4-5 am.


How much for east metro?


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1761853 said:


> How much for east metro?


Coating-10" between now and midnight tomorrow.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1761856 said:


> Coating-10" between now and midnight tomorrow.


No crap, I'm hoping 3 at most


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1761857 said:


> No crap, I'm planning on 3 at least


I fixed it for you


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1761858 said:


> I fixed it for you


Comedian!!!!!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1761853 said:


> How much for east metro?


Lauren on 4 is going 4-6 with heaviest East of 35...


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1761863 said:


> Lauren on 4 is going 4-6 with heaviest East of 35...


Roger that.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1761863 said:


> Lauren on 4 is going 4-6 with heaviest East of 35...


Awesome...... Was her 1030 forecast on already?


----------



## NorthernProServ

Going to to bed now, getting up at 4. Can be up, in the truck and at our first lot within 20 mins.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1761859 said:


> Comedian!!!!!!!!


Just being honest


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1761865 said:


> Awesome...... Was her 1030 forecast on already?


Yes,it was at about 10:20


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1761866 said:


> Going to to bed now, getting up at 4. Can be up, in the truck and at our first lot within 20 mins.


My first stop is two houses down


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Up for a bathroom break. blowing wind like crazy right now. A band
went through on radar but deposited 0. Looks like 4am start of the big snow
to come. Back to bed. Minnetonka/Wayzata


----------



## qualitycut

Well can't fall asleep of course.


----------



## qualitycut

O and it keeps splitting by the way


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1761890 said:


> Well can't fall asleep of course.


I know the feeling. ...
nothing here


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1761891 said:


> O and it keeps splitting by the way


Sure looks like the part by Sioux Falls just took a NE turn... but I hope you're right...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1761893 said:


> Sure looks like the part by Sioux Falls just took a NE turn... but I hope you're right...


On the Mn radar everything has been splitting as it gets to about Mankato


----------



## snowman55

look at whats just coming out of s. Dakota. gotta love crunch time snowfalls


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I sure hope that is rain coming up from Souix Falls. CRIPES!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like about 6" of snow in 2 hours.


----------



## mn-bob

LwnmwrMan22;1761901 said:


> Looks like about 6" of snow in 2 hours.


You have to love Monday mornings !

Buck


----------



## qualitycut

I thought it was supposed to be snowing a little by now


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Zip here in Minnetonka/Wayzata. Radar says its here at my door step.
Back to bed for the Hour to Hour wake up calls.


----------



## Green Grass

Not a flake out here yet.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Dusting so far... bracing for the big stuff...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nothing here yet.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hourly puts me at 4.2".


----------



## ryde307

That blob coming looks impressive.
The only shoveler we have to drive our 2nd box truck text at 11 last night saying he can't work now.
3 other operators then can't work at all during the day today. Might be abit slow opening places up today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like a 5 am start for snow.

I'm up to 5" now from 6-noon.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Windy out there.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1761912 said:


> Sure looks like it's going to pinwheel right over the top of the cities.


Say it ain't so! All I've got is a piss load of wind.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1761914 said:


> Say it ain't so! All I've got is a piss load of wind.


Looked at a different radar, I'll say it ain't so.......

Unless it splits again at the IA border.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1761914 said:


> Say it ain't so! All I've got is a piss load of wind.


Same...........


----------



## millsaps118

Windy as chet over here, not a flake in the sky yet. Hourly has me at 3.7'' from 6-12.


----------



## Green Grass

Still not a flake


----------



## ryde307

Light snow starting in Chanhassen now. I am in a hole so I don't have much wind but everyone else I have talked to said it was high winds. I believe they are supposed to continue into the day also. Should make for some deep spots later.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks to hit me any minute now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hourly now at 4".


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sounds like sleet hitting my windows.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

20-30 mph winds with gusts to 40 and white out conditions.

Good.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light snow now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1761923 said:


> 20-30 mph winds with gusts to 40 and white out conditions.
> 
> Good.


Fun.......


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Tiny flakes shooting by my windows sideways at 30 mph. I see the wind lifting the snow off the ground and shooting across the ground.
2 Key words... "Exciting" and "Sucks"
Minnetona / Wayzata


----------



## SnowGuy73

The little coating of snow I have as already drifted in the center of my driveway.


----------



## SnowGuy73

This is going to suck!


----------



## Ranger620

SnowGuy73;1761930 said:


> This is going to suck!


Only hope is totals stay low


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ranger620;1761931 said:


> Only hope is totals stay low


Were not that lucky.


----------



## 09Daxman

Still have nothing around me. Back to bed I go.


----------



## OC&D

Still not a flake coming down here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1761915 said:


> Looked at a different radar, I'll say it ain't so.......
> 
> Unless it splits again at the IA border.


Unless........


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## Ranger620

Somebody get sss up. Curling is on. Men and womans


----------



## millsaps118

SnowGuy73;1761930 said:


> This is going to suck!


Can't wait till the afternoon when temps hit 30's and we're all trying to plow wet concrete, that's when it will really suck


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

millsaps118;1761938 said:


> Can't wait till the afternoon when temps hit 30's and we're all trying to plow wet concrete, that's when it will really suck


Snowblow 3' drifts.

Back drag crap that people have been driving on.


----------



## SnowGuy73

millsaps118;1761938 said:


> Can't wait till the afternoon when temps hit 30's and we're all trying to plow wet concrete, that's when it will really suck


Agreed, I think its falling in a wet flakes too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

FWIW, there IS some split happening at the IA border.

How moisture wi that take with it???

http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/uppermissvly_loop.php


----------



## qualitycut

The green is splitting on radar and is going to go right around me


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1761941 said:


> FWIW, there IS some split happening at the IA border.
> 
> How moisture wi that take with it???
> 
> http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/uppermissvly_loop.php


That is large.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1761943 said:


> The green is splitting on radar and is going to go right around me


Just barely skimming me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I don't see 5", I see 3.5".

I know it was supposed to be lighter in the west (what is currently on the radar) and blossom over the cities, but the NAM and RAP both showed a slight split over the cities, which is happening with the blob around Willmsr trying to keep heading NE towards Camden and the blob in IA diving SE.


It won't miss us, but I don't see (at this time) 5+".

Seems to be moving quite quickly.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Moderate snow now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Unit will be right. This will be out of here by 8 am.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Marler says thru the metro by 10:00


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1761948 said:


> Unit will be right. This will be out of here by 8 am.


Hoping you're right.


----------



## NuLifeLawnCare

Thought I was going to wake up to snow. Minor flurries for a minute then gone hasn't started here yet.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Barlow says tappering off by 10:00 as well


----------



## millsaps118

MNDOT cams show roads coating up in west metro 494/94 Maple grove/Plymouth


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sure hope that back side stays tight like it is now so when its done, its done.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My drivers will be at my house at 6.

Figure if anything we can all be on the same page if it hasn't started snowing like mad yet.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Locals are downplaying.... Not sure of I should worry about that or not.


----------



## NuLifeLawnCare

Mine will be in at 6 as well. Might have to get some breakfast then rock. wonder how bad drifting will be.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1761957 said:


> Locals are downplaying.... Not sure of I should worry about that or not.


I already said that the amounts would be lower.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1761948 said:


> Unit will be right. This will be out of here by 8 am.


sounds good to me. this already sucks/


----------



## Green Grass

Not a flake out here yet. Wind has really died down


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1761961 said:


> sounds good to me. this already sucks/


Any snow in the big city?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1761962 said:


> Not a flake out here yet. Wind has really died down


Wife called and said it's snowing pretty good. but tiny flakes/


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1761959 said:


> I already said that the amounts would be lower.


Barlow seemed crabby about it. Haha.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1761966 said:


> Wife called and said it's snowing pretty good. but tiny flakes/


Sidewalk driveway road and truck don't have a flake on them.


----------



## NuLifeLawnCare

nothing yet here


----------



## SnowGuy73

Back to tiny flakes here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hourly holding at 4.0"


----------



## cbservicesllc

Tiny flakes going sideways like most have said...I can still see some black on the driveway and my street through the snow... bout a 1/4 on the deck... back to sleep for an hour


----------



## Drakeslayer

Coming down good in Plymouth right now. Small flakes but plenty of them.


----------



## ringahding1

MNPLOWCO;1761928 said:


> Tiny flakes shooting by my windows sideways at 30 mph. I see the wind lifting the snow off the ground and shooting across the ground.
> 2 Key words... "Exciting" and "Sucks"
> Minnetona / Wayzata


Agreed! Still patiently waiting to get after it, no snow here yet


----------



## SnowGuy73

According to the weather watcher has 2" in independence, 1" Chaska.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1761976 said:


> According to the weather watcher has 2" in independence, 1" Chaska.


Guess I better get out of bed


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1761978 said:


> Guess I better get out of bed


Remember, this is the weather watcher network!

Haha.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

the time is 5:18 a.m. Hopkins 1 quarter inch measured with tape. I'll be here for half an hour then I will let you know what Eden Prairie is sitting at. Also a quarter inch in Minnetonka. Wayzata.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1761976 said:


> According to the weather watcher has 2" in independence, 1" Chaska.


Those people are on crack...


----------



## ryde307

Out the window looks like an inch or so in Chanhassen. Sounded like 1/4-1/2" in Hopkins


----------



## Green Grass

Everything has a light coating now


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1761981 said:


> Those people are on crack...


Correct. Couple storms ago Ed in prior lake had 3"...... No you didn't Ed, no you didn't!

I had 5/8"!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Stand by, ill measure here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Snow mixed with sleet right now.


----------



## OC&D

Tiny flakes here but a lot of bare pavement. I had to squint to see it coming down.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I will call it a 1/2", maybe a little less.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1761979 said:


> Remember, this is the weather watcher network!
> 
> Haha.


I started the truck going to venture out when it warms up. One kid is up already anyway.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Main Street Hopkins is visible in areas two black top due to wind. In areas where there arer buildings blocking the wind just a little over a quarter of an inch now at 5:34 a.m.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sleeting good here, pounding my windows.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Kelsey looks like a superhero this morning!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Dusting in **** rapids, can still see blacktop


----------



## justinsp

Was wondering the same how independence has 2".
I'm in golden valley by 169 and 55 and 1/2" new snow would be pushing it. Just a tad over 1" total in this lot which includes the Saturday snow as it was not plowed then.


----------



## SnowGuy73

That tight back edge didn't hold....

I have more green about to hit.


----------



## ringahding1

SnowGuy73;1761995 said:


> Kelsey looks like a superhero this morning!


YES! Even my wife agrees....


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1761995 said:


> Kelsey looks like a superhero this morning!


Dam! I left to early


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1761964 said:


> Any snow in the big city?


coming down hard and sideways. small fakes


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Opening up by St. Cloud.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ringahding1;1762001 said:


> YES! Even my wife agrees....


Sounds like a keeper!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1761976 said:


> According to the weather watcher has 2" in independence, 1" Chaska.


measure a drift


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1762002 said:


> Dam! I left to early


Yes you did.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1762007 said:


> measure a drift


Should I report in with 3.2" in Shakopee?

Haha.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1762009 said:


> Should o report in with 3.2" in Shakopee?
> 
> Haha.


go 4 it................


----------



## ringahding1

SnowGuy73;1762006 said:


> Sounds like a keeper!


Even after 15 years, she still points them out to me... Thumbs Up Gotta love a girl who loves Football probably more than me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1762011 said:


> go 4 it................


You have to set up a user name ....

F that!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1762013 said:


> You have to set up a user name ....
> 
> F that!


Hamel fire sounds like a great user name.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Here you go.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1762014 said:


> Hamel fire sounds like a great user name.


Hahahahah!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1762014 said:


> Hamel fire sounds like a great user name.


waverly fire has a better ring


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1762018 said:


> waverly fire has a better ring


I was going to use green grass but its taken!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Moderate snow here again.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

6 a.m. Eden Prairie report. Prairie Center Drive and highway 5. Quarter inch with asphalt showing through in open areas. Half an inch in tree protected area with no wind.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We are moving. Plowing off the inch we have at the drive lanes of the schools. Should buy us some time while waiting for the real snow.

A bit of what MNPLOWCO said last night.... "We were there at 5:30".


----------



## cbservicesllc

I'd say I have 1/2 to 3/4 here... cannot see black through the snow anymore


----------



## SnowGuy73

About 3/4".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

No snow yet in the NE. Radar is drying up when it hits 94.


----------



## OC&D

I still have tiny flakes and plenty of bare pavement, at least from what I see from the bedroom window.


----------



## OC&D

Should I get up? 

SSS? 

Bueller?


----------



## qualitycut

I can see where I shoveled and the street, can't even tell of its snowing.


----------



## qualitycut

And now we will probably end up with 5 inches in the next two hours


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1762034 said:


> No snow yet in the NE. Radar is drying up when it hits 94.


Thought you had an inch????


----------



## SnowGuy73

Just over an inch here... Snowing hard!


----------



## olsonbro

Well this is fun, called for a 5am start for all crews at the shop. 20 guys and gals standing around drinking coffee waiting for the snow to start. In 12 years of plowing I don't remember this happening before. It finally has started to snow on us, but not enough to justify sending everyone out. I'm hoping we get the big snow rolling before 10am when 40 shovelers show up!


----------



## Ranger620

OC&D;1762038 said:


> Should I get up?
> 
> SSS?
> 
> Bueller?


get up. If you dont have enough snow the us womans hockey are playing sweeden. They just dropped the puck


----------



## olsonbro

Screw it, were sending the crews out. Beat some traffic and they can sit in their truck on site.


----------



## wenzelosllc

Lawnranger just got a nice shot on the wcco mobile weather watcher.

Light snow in Maplewood. This should be a fun morning. Nothing to plow yet, when everyone wakes up in an hour there'll be 4".


----------



## MNPLOWCO

time 6:37 a.m. 1 solid inch Eden Prairie at Prairie Center Drive and highway 5. heading to Minnetonka


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1762045 said:


> Thought you had an inch????


From Saturday.


----------



## Ranger620

Woman's hockey playing Sweden to see who go's to the gold. Us up 1-0 half way thru the first. I don't wanna plow


----------



## Ranger620

Scratch that 2-0 US ussmileyflagussmileyflag


----------



## OC&D

Ranger620;1762050 said:


> get up. If you dont have enough snow the us womans hockey are playing sweeden. They just dropped the puck


I'm recording the game to watch later. Now it's snowing.


----------



## OC&D

Ranger620;1762061 said:


> Scratch that 2-0 US ussmileyflagussmileyflag


Awe c'mon man!


----------



## OC&D

Did everyone head out?!!


----------



## Ranger620

Scratch that 3-0 ussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflag
I got to leave:angry:


----------



## Polarismalibu

OC&D;1762069 said:


> Did everyone head out?!!


Heck no I haven't even got up to look outside. Although I do hear someone snow blowing so I probably should look out the window once to see what we have


----------



## +plowguy

can't wait to spend the day in the bobcat! it don't get better than this. I finally get to hop back in one.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1762069 said:


> Did everyone head out?!!


Not yet. Thinking in about an hour we will go unless the radar says different. Such as its almost done or something. I don't think so though, to me it looks like it will be around until 11-12 or so.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1762075 said:


> Not yet. Thinking in about an hour we will go unless the radar says different. Such as its almost done or something. I don't think so though, to me it looks like it will be around until 11-12 or so.


You are alive! I thought it might be outta here by 10 or 11 at the latest looking at the radar.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1761946 said:


> I don't see 5", I see 3.5".
> 
> I know it was supposed to be lighter in the west (what is currently on the radar) and blossom over the cities, but the NAM and RAP both showed a slight split over the cities, which is happening with the blob around Willmsr trying to keep heading NE towards Camden and the blob in IA diving SE.
> 
> It won't miss us, but I don't see (at this time) 5+".
> 
> Seems to be moving quite quickly.


Barely touching the green and have almost an inch. I think 5" could be easy if it stays together.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1762077 said:


> You are alive! I thought it might be outta here by 10 or 11 at the latest looking at the radar.


The direction its moving gets me thinking it will be around awhile. I don't know though. Just got up.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

3 inches of snow and coming down hard in deep Haven and wayzata.time is 7 12 a.m.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Holy crap we got a lot fast here. I'm heading out


----------



## OC&D

Fine. I'm getting up.


----------



## qualitycut

I doubt I even have an inch


----------



## olsonbro

On the bright side, people are waking up to a small amount of snow, and falling snow. They won't (or shouldn't) be calling asking why we have not been there yet


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1762088 said:


> I doubt I even have an inch


Give it time


----------



## qualitycut

Just measured an inch at most


----------



## PlowKing10

+plowguy;1762073 said:


> can't wait to spend the day in the bobcat! it don't get better than this. I finally get to hop back in one.


I hear that. What kind of machine are you operating?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Must have 4" already here


----------



## PlowKing10

At our shop in andover just over an inch. Comming down good still.


----------



## +plowguy

PlowKing10;1762107 said:


> I hear that. What kind of machine are you operating?


I'm in a s250 2 speed. i can operate a skid steer pretty good. used to be in a cat but i like the bobcats better


----------



## Green Grass

About 3-4 lake Minnetonka area.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1762099 said:


> Give it time


What do you have your way SSS?


----------



## Martinson9

3.0 by Ridgedale. Looking at radar I have to believe we can probably hit 6.


----------



## Green Grass

I hate wiper blades!


----------



## qualitycut

Its starting to fall apart it looks like


----------



## qualitycut

Getting crazy here, 1.5


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1762141 said:


> Getting crazy here, 1.5


I have that on the lot I just plowed


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1762116 said:


> What do you have your way SSS?


I'm in Bloomington by the airport and have 2.5 and coming down hard. Picked up an inch in about 40 minutes since I got here. No report in mpls except 1.5" an hour ago.


----------



## cbservicesllc

2.5 in Maple Grove so far...


----------



## qualitycut

Hmmm weird must have split around me? I have 2.25 on a lot I didn't plow Saturday


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1.5" on the sidewalks I cleared at W. 7th on Saturday.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

6 foot drifts on north facing drives


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1762164 said:


> 6 foot drifts on north facing drives


Have fun with that. Yikes.


----------



## CityGuy

Full city plow at 1000. Going to be a long day.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1762162 said:


> 1.5" on the sidewalks I cleared at W. 7th on Saturday.


K so I'm not crazy


----------



## unit28

Stuff by camdn 
Is warp coming back arnd


----------



## MNPLOWCO

4" in woodland / Wayzata. Deephaven. I got stuck three times already. Greasy hills and turns with huge drop offs. Shovel time getting the truck out 1.25 hours. The last one almost totaled me off a 40 ft ledge! Not going back in that area without the bobcat and blower. 3 -4 foot drifts. Can't push through with the truck.

Yuck..I'm all sweaty and soggy.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Looks like one more good sized cell with the darkest part heading east metro (Quality)


----------



## CityGuy

Green is it done out west yet?


----------



## olsonbro

As far as I can tell with all the wind, we only have 1.5" here in White Bear lake. Its still snowing though. We could easily end up with a good 4 or 5 inches from the looks of it. Just took forever to rev up around here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

MNPLOWCO;1762191 said:


> 4" in woodland / Wayzata. Deephaven. I got stuck three times already. Greasy hills and turns with huge drop offs. Shovel time getting the truck out 1.25 hours. The last one almost totaled me off a 40 ft ledge! Not going back in that area without the bobcat and blower. 3 -4 foot drifts. Can't push through with the truck.
> 
> Yuck..I'm all sweaty and soggy.


Guessing the same in Chanhassen.

Its not going to be done by 08:00 either......


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Future cast say my area clear by 10:45. Then I hit them all hard. I left at 5 am. and it seems like it was a waste of 4 hours. But I did not want the more dangerous ones to get any worse. Should be done by 11 pm tonight if lucky.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1762195 said:


> Green is it done out west yet?


Looking at radar I'd say no.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1762192 said:


> Looks like one more good sized cell with the darkest part heading east metro (Quality)


Just gonna post that. And agree with unit for north guys.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1762201 said:


> Looking at radar I'd say no.


great. Having lunch or breakfast or whatever letting traffic die before we hit it hard.


----------



## SnowGuy73

This sucks!


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1762192 said:


> Looks like one more good sized cell with the darkest part heading east metro (Quality)


Yea yea I see it fml


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1762203 said:


> great. Having lunch or breakfast or whatever letting traffic die before we hit it hard.


You might as well.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS radar needs to update more often then 10 minutes.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1762208 said:


> You might as well.


Bk for breakfast and now what to have for lunch?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1762212 said:


> Bk for breakfast and now what to have for lunch?


Yuck, my guess a stomach ache!


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1762212 said:


> Bk for breakfast and now what to have for lunch?


Taco bell....


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1762216 said:


> Taco bell....


Might have to do that. But, I will be saying all afternoon that some a%%hole just **** their pants in my truck all afternoon.


----------



## Martinson9

4.25 inches by Ridgedale. I figure we have a good 2 hours of snow left. Looks like the back edge just got to Meeker County.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1762215 said:


> Yuck, my guess a stomach ache!


Not much for options this time of morning with only 30 minutes.


----------



## CityGuy

Martinson9;1762218 said:


> 4.25 inches by Ridgedale. I figure we have a good 2 hours of snow left. Looks like the back edge just got to Meeker County.


I hope it ends soon. Was thinking 5 or so in the city.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Martinson9;1762218 said:


> 4.25 inches by Ridgedale. I figure we have a good 2 hours of snow left. Looks like the back edge just got to Meeker County.


Wcco radio just said 10:30 or so for the wast metro to clear.


----------



## PlowKing10

PlowKing10;1762109 said:


> At our shop in andover just over an inch. Comming down good still.


 Up to 3 inchs now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1762219 said:


> Not much for options this time of morning with only 30 minutes.


I'd rather be hungry than have burger king.

Me no likey!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green blob is growing again.......


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1762227 said:


> I'd rather be hungry than have burger king.
> 
> Me no likey!


Well MCd breakfast doesn't sit good with me.

Skip middle man and throw it in the can.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Snowing hard again in Chanhassen.


----------



## CityGuy

So whats next weekend looking like? Heard on the radio it could be interesting?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1762232 said:


> Well MCd breakfast doesn't sit good with me.
> 
> Skip middle man and throw it in the can.


Easy there buddy..


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1762234 said:


> So whats next weekend looking like? Heard on the radio it could be interesting?


Like they know. Remember, all the locals were down playing this snow early this morning.


----------



## qualitycut

This is awesome!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1762235 said:


> Easy there buddy..


Just the breakfast stuff. Other stuff all good.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I bet another half inch has fallen in Chanhassen in 20 minutes.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1762236 said:


> Like they know. Remember, all the locals were down playing this snow early this morning.


Was hoping Unit would have some insight based on early models.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1762239 said:


> Just the breakfast stuff. Other stuff all good.


I agree......


----------



## SSS Inc.

Really picked up again in Bloomington.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like Novak nailed this one yet again.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Who wants to bet the sun won't come out today either?


----------



## qualitycut

Sweet shoveler has been texting every snowfall the last week asking if we are working now he can't today, of course


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1762234 said:


> So whats next weekend looking like? Heard on the radio it could be interesting?


Keep your eye on Thursday like unit mentioned yesterday.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1762249 said:


> Who wants to bet the sun won't come out today either?


Not likely is my guess.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1762255 said:


> Keep your eye on Thursday like unit mentioned yesterday.


cool. is the weekend looking like something in your opinion.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1762257 said:


> cool. is the weekend looking like something in your opinion.


Straight rain hopefully


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1762242 said:


> Was hoping Unit would have some insight based on early models.


Ummm...I posted yesterday 14".










The dark blue line.


----------



## Green Grass

Sitting in mound I bet 5" already and still snowing good. Opened everything up and I think I will wait to see if I do any more today or wait till tonight.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1762259 said:


> Ummm...I posted yesterday 14".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dark blue line.


Nice. May as well go for broke this year and set some records.

Thanks.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1762255 said:


> Keep your eye on Thursday like unit mentioned yesterday.


Thursday is QUITE large, a little too close, but as of last night mostly in IA.


----------



## qualitycut

I'm only at 2 inches


----------



## CityGuy

Mains don't even look like they have been touched. Again.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1762258 said:


> straight rain hopefully


x2................


----------



## Drakeslayer

Just pushed some snow across one of hamels roads


----------



## SnowGuy73

Waiting...........


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1762277 said:


> Waiting...........


Just waiting............


----------



## CityGuy

Drakeslayer;1762274 said:


> Just pushed some snow across one of hamels roads


That a boy! If it's in my route you will get it back. j/k


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1762279 said:


> Just waiting............


For spring?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1762285 said:


> For spring?


That too....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Have at least 6" now


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1762289 said:


> Have at least 6" now


Done there yet?


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1762265 said:


> I'm only at 2 inches


Huh. I just pushed a solid 3.5" off a lot in S. Minneapolis. Now I'm having breakfast and seeing if it's going to wind down here in a bit. I'd love to see it finish up in 1/2 hour or so, but I don't think we'll be that lucky.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1762292 said:


> I'd love to see it finish up in 1/2 hour or so, but I don't think we'll be that lucky.


Same here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wonder if bedazzled ever made it home from the bars over the weekend.

Haven't seen him chime it.

Figured he'd be saying "bring it so it can warm up tomorrow".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Out of here by 11.


----------



## CleanCutL&S

OC&D;1762292 said:


> Huh. I just pushed a solid 3.5" off a lot in S. Minneapolis. Now I'm having breakfast and seeing if it's going to wind down here in a bit. I'd love to see it finish up in 1/2 hour or so, but I don't think we'll be that lucky.


That would be great. I just got all my open ups done, was less then an inch when I was in south around 7 this AM. Thinking will stop around noon. Agree??


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1762292 said:


> Huh. I just pushed a solid 3.5" off a lot in S. Minneapolis. Now I'm having breakfast and seeing if it's going to wind down here in a bit. I'd love to see it finish up in 1/2 hour or so, but I don't think we'll be that lucky.


20 min ago I had 2 inches in the driveway buddy said 1.5 Oakdale


----------



## SnowGuy73

CleanCutL&S;1762298 said:


> That would be great. I just got all my open ups done, was less then an inch when I was in south around 7 this AM. Thinking will stop around noon. Agree??


Noon sounds good.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1762299 said:


> 20 min ago I had 2 inches in the driveway buddy said 1.5 Oakdale


About 2" on same sidewalk on W. 7th.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Slowing here, just a little.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1762300 said:


> Noon sounds good.


It will be within the hour.

Buddy by Chisago says he has 1" and 6 guys waiting at his shop for the snow to stop.


----------



## semiwrecker1

Solid 5 here in Victoria where I sit stuck in the work semi


----------



## skorum03

I think we have barely over an inch here in Hudson, actually I'm in Riverfalls at school right now. but its a difference of about 7 miles so I can't imagine a huge difference. Don't know how we have so little snow. I have yet to see it snow all that hard all morning.


----------



## skorum03

skorum03;1762307 said:


> I think we have barely over an inch here in Hudson, actually I'm in Riverfalls at school right now. but its a difference of about 7 miles so I can't imagine a huge difference. Don't know how we have so little snow. I have yet to see it snow all that hard all morning.


What ever happened to higher totals in western Wisconsin?


----------



## CityGuy

skorum03;1762309 said:


> What ever happened to higher totals in western Wisconsin?


It may be coming yet.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1762309 said:


> What ever happened to higher totals in western Wisconsin?


SSS said heavy totals moved west yesterday.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1762309 said:


> What ever happened to higher totals in western Wisconsin?


O you mean the 4-6?


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;1762309 said:


> What ever happened to higher totals in western Wisconsin?


It came together a little further east. West metro seems to have the bigger totals. The nam showed that yesterday. Still coming Down good by airport.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1762314 said:


> SSS said heavy totals moved west yesterday.


Yea but that leaves it pretty wide open.


----------



## OC&D

It almost looks like the backside is breaking up now. Done soon?


----------



## qualitycut

I'm heading to eagen and then work my way this way.


----------



## djagusch

skorum03;1762309 said:


> What ever happened to higher totals in western Wisconsin?


Bullseye was right on new richmond for 4 to 5"s. Sitting at 1" currently. Yes snow is still coming but its coming very slow.

Had a truck blow a brake line at 7:30 and waiting for that to be finished up. Hopefully by noon just in time for stuff to quit snowing.


----------



## skorum03

Hamelfire;1762312 said:


> It may be coming yet.


Could be.



LwnmwrMan22;1762314 said:


> SSS said heavy totals moved west yesterday.


I did read that.



qualitycut;1762315 said:


> O you mean the 4-6?


 The 3-7 actually but yes



qualitycut;1762319 said:


> Yea but that leaves it pretty wide open.


Thats what I was thinking.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1762314 said:


> SSS said heavy totals moved west yesterday.


Thanks for noticing.


----------



## OC&D

It appears to have let up a bit as I sit here in the diner in Uptown.


----------



## skorum03

djagusch;1762322 said:


> Bullseye was right on new richmond for 4 to 5"s. Sitting at 1" currently. Yes snow is still coming but its coming very slow.
> 
> Had a truck blow a brake line at 7:30 and waiting for that to be finished up. Hopefully by noon just in time for stuff to quit snowing.


Thats too bad about the brake line. But yeah just slow snow. Is that a term?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1762324 said:


> Thanks for noticing.


I seen that to but west? How far west and then I only end up with two?


----------



## OC&D

I think lwnmr is right. It'll be outta here by 11 I think.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1762319 said:


> Yea but that leaves it pretty wide open.


Believe it or not the bullseye last night looked like greens area. That was the nam but gfs moved that way too. They had 3-4" way west towards redwood falls which wasnt even in an advisory at the time.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1762331 said:


> Believe it or not the bullseye last night looked like greens area. That was the nam but gfs moved that way too. They had 3-4" way west towards redwood falls which wasnt even in an advisory at the time.


That's crazy. Clowns!!!! As snow would say lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1762319 said:


> Yea but that leaves it pretty wide open.


I guess I don't get it.

Not sure if there's some trolling here or what, but it's weather.

My buddy in Chisago is pissed because he called his guys at 8 and had them start at 10. I asked him you sure not 11?

It's weather. You have to be able to react to the snow as it falls.

It's a reason I have 24 hours to get my stuff done. No way we could have everything done by 10 tonight. Most stuff doesn't close before then.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1762333 said:


> I guess I don't get it.
> 
> Not sure if there's some trolling here or what, but it's weather.
> 
> My buddy in Chisago is pissed because he called his guys at 8 and had them start at 10. I asked him you sure not 11?
> 
> It's weather. You have to be able to react to the snow as it falls.
> 
> It's a reason I have 24 hours to get my stuff done. No way we could have everything done by 10 tonight. Most stuff doesn't close before then.


No I know it changes its just funny how this morning they still had it on the eastern metro


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1762328 said:


> I seen that to but west? How far west and then I only end up with two?


I don't think the thing is as wide west to east as originally thought. I figured you would get four, I would get five and just west of 494 would get six. Western Wisconsin getting 6-7 didn't look likely based on the last few models last night. Once they got on board with the late start they shifted west. I just watch the models and don't get deep into it like unit can but they did pick up on the moisture setting up west of previous runs. I said to watch the saw corner of the state last night because you could see it filling in and working iur way. Again I just watch the models and the radar thats about as deep as I get.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1762337 said:


> No I know it changes its just funny how this morning they still had it on the eastern metro


Yeah, just like I've said before I wished the radar would update faster than 10 minutes. But..... What's the point, you can only react so fast.

Gotten considerably lighter here on W. 7th.

Gonna tidy up then start doing full clears on the rest of the townhomes.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1762340 said:


> I don't think the thing is as wide west to east as originally thought. I figured you would get four, I would get five and just west of 494 would get six. Western Wisconsin getting 6-7 didn't look likely based on the last few models last night. Once they got on board with the late start they shifted west. I just watch the models and don't get deep into it like unit can but they did pick up on the moisture setting up west of previous runs. I said to watch the saw corner of the state last night because you could see it filling in and working iur way. Again I just watch the models and the radar thats about as deep as I get.


Same with the last line.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1762333 said:


> I guess I don't get it.
> 
> Not sure if there's some trolling here or what, but it's weather.
> 
> My buddy in Chisago is pissed because he called his guys at 8 and had them start at 10. I asked him you sure not 11?
> 
> It's weather. You have to be able to react to the snow as it falls.
> 
> It's a reason I have 24 hours to get my stuff done. No way we could have everything done by 10 tonight. Most stuff doesn't close before then.


And what I meant is when he said west I assumed just a little west like over me not west metro.


----------



## qualitycut

Yea I wasn't bashing you I just assumed that close to the event when you said west it was going to be over me.


----------



## skorum03

Like lwnmwr is saying, its weather. That being said, if we get less than two inches the only place I'll be plowing today is my grandparents house.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1762346 said:


> Yea I wasn't bashing you I just assumed that close to the event when you said west it was going to be over me.


No no no... No offense here, just chuckle when guys like snowguy freak out every 10 minutes when the weather changes.

Really, until it's done and you're done, there's no use worrying about it.

I work have thrown in the towel December 10 if I let it stress me out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Pretty much done here on W 7th. Snow still falling, but nothing that will accumulate.

GIT 'R DONE!!!!!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Had a couple extra guys on for the "snowstorm". Went out at 9 and should be done in 20 minutes then wait until tonight. Arden hills, new Brighton, shore view, white bear, maple wood Pretty much everything north of 36 is 1-1.5". St. Paul 2.5"


----------



## Martinson9

Looks like the back end is in Hennepin County. Just getting started good on our Resi's. Opened all the commercials this morning. Just over 4.75 inches by Ridgedale.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I can't believe news is using snowfall totals on their website off of Facebook. Somebody post something ridiculous so it gets put up on the map. At least five totals via fb so far.

Off to taco bell.


----------



## CityGuy

For you St Paul guys working basement fire with entrapment 343 Maple street. Avoid the area.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Spoke too soon. It's wrapping.


----------



## CityGuy

Light snow at the city of again.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1762373 said:


> Spoke too soon. It's wrapping.


Yeah. Just picked up again here. Gonna wait until after lunch to go back out.


----------



## qualitycut

Suns poking out need some melt on my walks I DoD premature.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Had a strip mall call and complain. Not plowed yet. In Forest Lake. 1.5" at the very most.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1762373 said:


> Spoke too soon. It's wrapping.


Yeah. Goddmanit! I would have waited another hour or so to do the one I just finished.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1762394 said:


> Had a strip mall call and complain. Not plowed yet. In Forest Lake. 1.5" at the very most.


I had a call this morning at 8.


----------



## ryde307

I just stopped home quick to check on my dog. Looks basically done here in chanhassen. Sun is starting to come out or try to.


----------



## skorum03

I'm heading out shortly, We've barely got two inches according to the official measure of me sticking my finger in the snow.


----------



## ryde307

I just measured my sidewalk and have exactly 6 inches.


----------



## ryde307

5.5-6" in Excelsior.


----------



## andersman02

wraping up here in bloomingington, commercial been openned up, starting resi routes now.

Without measuring id say around 4", little bit heavier then we are used to =)


----------



## SSS Inc.

The wrap is turning green in the west metro. Is it picking up again out that way? Headed towards me. Might wait it out.


----------



## SSS Inc.

1200 pm snow chanhassen 44.86n 93.54w
02/17/2014 m6.3 inch carver mn official nws obs

measured at the nws forecast office.

1200 pm snow st cloud airport 45.54n 94.05w
02/17/2014 m4.0 inch sherburne mn official nws obs

1200 pm snow msp intl airport 44.89n 93.23w
02/17/2014 m4.6 inch hennepin mn official nws obs


I read on facebook that these sites are mandated to only update six hours. Thought that was weird. how hard is it to give an update once in a while.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Nevermind, its snowing here again with much larger flakes. Guess I'm watching Canada play hockey for a while.

I hope it sits on me and spins for three hours.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1762428 said:


> Nevermind, its snowing here again with much larger flakes. Guess I'm watching Canada play hockey for a while.
> 
> I hope it sits on me and spins for three hours.


F that!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Its getting weaker closer to 35 on radar now. I was worried for a bit. I like the light flurries that way I can about 2 hours in before its "done". Gf is shoveling again thank god


----------



## SSS Inc.

Looks to be sitting right on my house again. This always happens. I think the clouds get hung up on the buildings downtown and spin over to me.


----------



## cbservicesllc

I hate wrap around... still forming west of st. Cloud... if the sun came out today I wouldnt worry about it but i'm not holding my breath...


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1762447 said:


> Looks to be sitting right on my house again. This always happens. I think the clouds get hung up on the buildings downtown and spin over to me.


Did opens and my residentials once now I think I will just wait for everything to close. Blacktop is warming up. Areas pushed after the snow are wet.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1762451 said:


> I hate wrap around... still forming west of st. Cloud... if the sun came out today I wouldnt worry about it but i'm not holding my breath...


No way it gets sunny today.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1762455 said:


> No way it gets sunny today.


I can see it through the clouds right now.


----------



## qualitycut




----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1762468 said:


>


Didn't you know you're not supposed to stare at the sun.  You could go blind.

As much as I am not a fan of the ladies hockey this Can/Swiss game is entertaining. The swiss goalie has stopped about 35 shots in a row.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1762468 said:


>


Am I supposed to take my hat off too?

I was psyching the sun out. "Really?? I'm not coming out?? I'll show you!!"


----------



## SnowGuy73

Forget this!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OC&D

Hey look, it's snowing again!


----------



## SSS Inc.

37 ° and sunny here. Feels great!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BS on the sun.

However.... Just grabbed a couple slices from Cosette's....so yeah, life is good.


----------



## qualitycut

Was doing ok till I got burried


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1762523 said:


> Was doing ok till I got burried


How Much is in Burnsville?


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1762540 said:


> How Much is in Burnsville?


Haven't made it that far.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1762521 said:


> BS on the sun.
> 
> However.... Just grabbed a couple slices from Cosette's....so yeah, life is good.


Never mind. Its 27 and cloudy.

Some dumb ****h just decided to park in front of a pile of mine. Problem is there are two foot windrows up to the pile. She stuck.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1762545 said:


> Haven't made it that far.


Almost there, ill let you know.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Sun is trying so hard to come out here


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1762557 said:


> Almost there, ill let you know.


2.50, maybe 3".


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1762563 said:


> Sun is trying so hard to come out here


It won't........


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1762568 said:


> 2.50, maybe 3".


Thx, if one more person calls to see what time I'm going to be there or if I can clean the plow mess now you guys will see me on the 5 o clock news


----------



## qualitycut

Pushed one little pile across the street in front of a mini van, guys hops out in a west st paul jacket ooops


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like its going to snow again in Burnsville.


----------



## qualitycut

If we get a foot this weekend I'm going to be pissed. I'm maxed out at half my houses for snow


----------



## ryde307

Right now I am hoping for a foot as long as its on the weekend.


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;1762616 said:


> Right now I am hoping for a foot as long as its on the weekend.


I am with you! This weekday stuff sucks.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Shoot. We'll pretty much be done by 10 pm.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1762627 said:


> Shoot. We'll pretty much be done by 10 pm.


Or not.....


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1762640 said:


> Or not.....


Oooh ooooh?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1762649 said:


> Oooh ooooh?


No oooooh ooooohhhh. Just didn't want to get everyone's hopes up.


----------



## IDST

Took out a garage door today. First time in four years. I blame lwnmwrman


----------



## banonea

Nice thing about high water count in the snow, the hard pack is scraping right up. ....


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS already saying 1-3" Thursday...


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm done... Until tonight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jagext;1762664 said:


> Took out a garage door today. First time in four years. I blame lwnmwrman


Nice........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1762682 said:


> NWS already saying 1-3" Thursday...


I have almost 4" on the hourly with the same 1-3" for Thursday.


----------



## cbservicesllc

You guys... there's a large glowing ball in the sky to the west... what is that?


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1762689 said:


> I have almost 4" on the hourly with the same 1-3" for Thursday.


Wonderful....


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1762707 said:


> You guys... there's a large glowing ball in the sky to the west... what is that?


The sun that was supposed to be out right after the snow that was supposed to be done by 09:00.....


----------



## OC&D

Well I'm done until the morning. I've got 4 alleys I do and every single one the edge kept digging in and nearly sent me into various garages, cars, and other things you typically want to avoid hitting. So that was fun. 

I've got 3 small commercials yet to do, go back and re-plow the first one I did this morning, then knock out my apartments and I can put his one to bed. We'll see maybe I'll hit a few later tonight if I'm motivated enough.


----------



## OC&D

cbservicesllc;1762707 said:


> You guys... there's a large glowing ball in the sky to the west... what is that?


It's the door to hell.


----------



## Ranger620

I took a pic of a guy hauling his snowblower on top of his 10' flat bottom boat with his car. Which one of you guys claim that one as your shoveler:laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dahl is a moron....


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1762724 said:


> Dahl is a moron....


I'd like to punch him in the ear!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1762725 said:


> I'd like to punch him in the ear!


Hard, very hard!


----------



## qualitycut

Well that was a first, got yelled at for taking 4 hrs to get to a private road I so we got I'm a little heated debate


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1762734 said:


> Well that was a first, got yelled at for taking 4 hrs to get to a private road I so we got I'm a little heated debate


You must have large thumbs. You should send SG over there to straighten him out, it looks like he has a little anger to vent.


----------



## qualitycut

He's Russian


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1762750 said:


> He's Russian


Ahh. He's probably pissed about the Olympics.


----------



## mnlefty

My wife shoveled the driveway today while I jackhammered the basement floor making runs for a 2nd bathroom in our 1951 Richfield crackerbox. Not sure who got the short end of that deal... we're both sore.


----------



## qualitycut

Im about to break.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1762627 said:


> Shoot. We'll pretty much be done by 10 pm.


Why did you say that??????



SnowGuy73;1762684 said:


> I'm done... Until tonight.


Me too. Got about 1.5 hrs left and can't do it until the bars close so might as well have a couple and wait until 4 a.m. 



LwnmwrMan22;1762689 said:


> I have almost 4" on the hourly with the same 1-3" for Thursday.


Enjoy tomorrow, looks fun starting wed. night. Temps are on the way back down too.



SnowGuy73;1762726 said:


> Hard, very hard!


What did Mr. Dahl say? I missed it.



qualitycut;1762734 said:


> Well that was a first, got yelled at for taking 4 hrs to get to a private road I so we got I'm a little heated debate


Screw that. I have come to the point where I don't care if they get upset or complain. If you know you're doing your best and well within the reasonable expectations of the job then screw it. If they get someone else who cares. One job isn't going to make a lick of difference. I probably would have said I'm leaving and never come back. I pulled that out once in 2010 during the big storm at a very large property and the guy in charge immediately apologized and bought me breakfast. I had been there for 16 hours straight and he didn't like where I was putting the piles. I was doing whatever I could to keep it open and the regular areas became full. Some people don't have anything else to worry about and when it snows its their little baby.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1762763 said:


> Im about to break.


I'm taking a break!

.....If that helps at all.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1762767 said:


> I'm taking a break!
> 
> .....If that helps at all.


I am sitting in a stupid class.


----------



## SSS Inc.

mnlefty;1762759 said:


> My wife shoveled the driveway today while I jackhammered the basement floor making runs for a 2nd bathroom in our 1951 Richfield crackerbox. Not sure who got the short end of that deal... we're both sore.


I love those projects. Done it 4 times in Mpls. Each time I discovered the floor was only about 2" thick. No wonder they had cracked. All I had to do was cut the edges with a $15 diamond blade and beat it with a sledge. Worst part was hauling the pieces up the stairs. Last house I got screwed and missed the main line by 8' , had to take a metal detector to find it. Turns out the plumbers used every extra fitting they had to go from the stack to the street. It took about 4 90º turns.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1762763 said:


> Im about to break.


What happened now??


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1762777 said:


> What happened now??


Just the constant calls and texts


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1762780 said:


> Just the constant calls and texts


so I shouldn't call or text to see how its going


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1762780 said:


> Just the constant calls and texts


Went through everything this morning and have not been back yet and not a single call.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1762780 said:


> Just the constant calls and texts


Did you switch jobs with Lwnmwr??


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1762782 said:


> so I shouldn't call or text to see how its going


Better Email him


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;1762786 said:


> Better Email him


Good idea..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm heading home.

Wife was throwing up/diahreea all night last night. 

Starting to feel like crap myself.

Dropping my spreader and salt at a town home so someone can salt the walks, get the rest of the list in to everyone, top off a couple of fuel tanks for the guys that need to run around a little.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1762795 said:


> I'm heading home.
> 
> Wife was throwing up/diahreea all night last night.
> 
> Starting to feel like crap myself.
> 
> Dropping my spreader and salt at a town home so someone can salt the walks, get the rest of the list in to everyone, top off a couple of fuel tanks for the guys that need to run around a little.


Sounds like what I had......then the rest of the family. Not fun.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1762795 said:


> I'm heading home.
> 
> Wife was throwing up/diahreea all night last night.
> 
> Starting to feel like crap myself.
> 
> Dropping my spreader and salt at a town home so someone can salt the walks, get the rest of the list in to everyone, top off a couple of fuel tanks for the guys that need to run around a little.


That ain't cool. Take it easy.


----------



## OC&D

I just took a shower so I'm feeling motivated. I'm going to hit my 3 small commercials tonight yet so I don't have to get up so early tomorrow. 

And I need to stop at the liquor store for supplies for when I'm done later.


----------



## unit28

yesterday I wrote about the horizontal V once it gets past us

Have a few screen shots of it, this one looks pretty cool


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1762799 said:


> Sounds like what I had......then the rest of the family. Not fun.


8 year old had it all night when they spent the night at the casino.

I'm hoping mine is just the 2 slices of Cosette's sausage and 4 Rock stars I've had today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1762774 said:


> I am sitting in a stupid class.


Now I'm at meeting....


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1762819 said:


> I just took a shower so I'm feeling motivated. I'm going to hit my 3 small commercials tonight yet so I don't have to get up so early tomorrow.
> 
> And I need to stop at the liquor store for supplies for when I'm done later.


I took a shower and now I feel tired.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I think we went to long without snow. People got stupid about there lots. We plowed one at 9:30 this morning and they called at 5 and said we were never there. We go back there as we were just down the road. There was 1/4" in the lot. 

Had another customer call at 7:30 this morning wondering why we never serviced them over night last night.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1762864 said:


> I think we went to long without snow. People got stupid about there lots. We plowed one at 9:30 this morning and they called at 5 and said we were never there. We go back there as we were just down the road. There was 1/4" in the lot.
> 
> Had another customer call at 7:30 this morning wondering why we never serviced them over night last night.


Well???? Why didn't you???


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1762875 said:


> Well???? Why didn't you???


You're not posting from the bathroom are ya??


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1762875 said:


> Well???? Why didn't you???


I forgot and went to sleep lol I figured it would melt


----------



## SSS Inc.

Free style skiing, bobsled, ski jumping, ice dancing! Lets go. ussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflag


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1762893 said:


> Free style skiing, bobsled, ski jumping, ice dancing! Lets go. ussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflag


Plowing, plowing, beer, sleep!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1762884 said:


> You're not posting from the bathroom are ya??


Not yet. Made it home, stomach is NOT happy at all.

At that stage where not all burps are just burps and you don't know which farts will require wiping.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1762897 said:


> Plowing, plowing, beer, sleep!


I'd rather be out finishing up but I have 6 hours to kill. :realmad:


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1762902 said:


> Not yet. Made it home, stomach is NOT happy at all.
> 
> At that stage where not all burps are just burps and you don't know which farts will require wiping.


Easy, Don't trust anything.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1762902 said:


> Not yet. Made it home, stomach is NOT happy at all.
> 
> At that stage where not all burps are just burps and you don't know which farts will require wiping.


Sounds like what I had Saturday night. Once it come back up you will feel great!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1762903 said:


> I'd rather be out finishing up but I have 6 hours to kill. :realmad:


That blows! I hope to be sleeping in 6 hours


----------



## SSS Inc.

Jamaican's are up.


----------



## Green Grass

snowguy73;1762834 said:


> now i'm at meeting....


aa???.........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Of course my one fill in guy's truck took a crap now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1762912 said:


> That blows! I hope to be sleeping in 6 hours


Now my wife tells me that I will have two of the kids all day starting at 7a.m. :angry:


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1762924 said:


> Of course my one fill in guy's truck took a crap now.


Better his truck than you if you know what I mean.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1762928 said:


> Better his truck than you if you know what I mean.


Yeah, but it's a two truck swing. Instead of having an extra truck, now I'm a truck short.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1762724 said:


> Dahl is a moron....


Soooo... what did he say?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1762931 said:


> Yeah, but it's a two truck swing. Instead of having an extra truck, now I'm a truck short.


If you trust him have him take your truck.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1762935 said:


> If you trust him have him take your truck.


I trust him, but he wanted to go fix his. He used to be an employee of mine.

Funny... It's one of my old plows, of course.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1762262 said:


> Thursday is QUITE large, a little too close, but as of last night mostly in IA.


....really?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1762945 said:


> ....really?


It was..... Not no more.


----------



## qualitycut

If it snows again this week im going to quit.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1762949 said:


> If it snows again this week im going to quit.


You know you're having fun


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1762949 said:


> If it snows again this week im going to quit.


Can't handle the stress?


----------



## qualitycut

I wonder if I should call and apologize to the guy, I kinda chewed him a new one. He was acting really arrogant and said 3 people got stuck on the cities windrow and was just being flat out rude. I may have over reacted


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1762945 said:


> ....really?


Looks like something to pay attention to.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1762951 said:


> Can't handle the stress?


Nope not anymore. I get way to worked up and care about every call I grt. I take it personal


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1762953 said:


> I wonder if I should call and apologize to the guy, I kinda chewed him a new one. He was acting really arrogant and said 3 people got stuck on the cities windrow and was just being flat out rude. I may have over reacted


So did he I bet. Let it go. Next time you show up the guy will give you a friendly wave.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1762948 said:


> It was(in iowa)..... Not no more.


That's because the NAM didn't go far enough into the future.  Now it looks to out do todays storm.

Holy moly that's a lot of liquid to work with.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So is Ice Dance for people like SSS that can't jump on skates?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1762957 said:


> That's because the NAM didn't go far enough into the future.  Now it looks to out do todays storm.
> 
> Holy moly that's a lot of liquid to work with.


Why??? Just because it's almost a full inch??


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1762963 said:


> So is Ice Dance for people like SSS that can't jump on skates?


Granted I'm way better at twizzles but my aerials are not too bad. Its definitely the safer way to go. You're not even allowed to do certain lifts.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1762926 said:


> Now my wife tells me that I will have two of the kids all day starting at 7a.m. :angry:


Goods heads up.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1762966 said:


> Why??? Just because it's almost a full inch??


Pretty much. Lets see what the GFS says next. This mornings ecmwf had a lot too but it was more to the east.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1762968 said:


> Goods heads up.


Yeah she gave me lots of lead time on this one.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So far just real airy burps and underwear staining farts.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got my C plow sold. Gonna haveta run to the bank tomorrow get the rest of the money to get a new V put on.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1762973 said:


> So far just real airy burps and underwear staining farts.


Yeah, that's not going to end well.


----------



## SnowGuy73

26℉, clear, calm. 

21:06


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My boys are laughing at me.... Didn't quite make it to the potty in time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Plus I'm cranking the heat and grabbing all the extra blankets. Thanks SSS.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Maybe I took Cialis??? Side effect is upset stomach??


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1762989 said:


> My boys are laughing at me.... Didn't quite make it to the potty in time.


Umm....... Ya........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I need to do Twizzles while snowblowing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This gal would be cute if not for the green legs.

It's throwing me off.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I really don't want to work tonight!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Everyone must be napping around here...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1763001 said:


> Everyone must be napping around here...


I ain't napping anytime soon.


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1763003 said:


> I ain't napping anytime soon.


I am if I don't keep moving.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I wonder how many ice pairs skaters becoming "involved" and how many truly hate each other??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I don't feel like I have control sitting at home. 

Can't relax.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1763009 said:


> I don't feel like I have control sitting at home.
> 
> Can't relax.


I should. Have all my top guys out. My new guy is back in my skid, so back up to 6 units plowing, 3 shovelers checking what was and wasn't done by the commercials.


----------



## SnowGuy73

How much you get?


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1763009 said:


> I don't feel like I have control sitting at home.
> 
> Can't relax.


You could try some adult diapers.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1763015 said:


> You could try some adult diapers.


Hahahahah!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Not a bad idea.


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1763001 said:


> Everyone must be napping around here...


Nope. I'm having a beer watching the Games.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1763019 said:


> Nope. I'm having a beer watching the Games.


I had two, now in thinking nap before heading back out.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Dream Green from Waverly got your ears on?


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1763021 said:


> I had two, now in thinking nap before heading back out.


My alarm is set for 6 am. I'm good for popping another top or two.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We ended up with 1.5" out here. So much for more on the east side.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Only 34 more inches and I get an extra $5,000 out of my school contract.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ian harping on "Record snowfall" today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

"Perhaps 3+" overnight Thursday, and cold weather locks in for the last 2 weeks of February.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1763027 said:


> Only 34 more inches and I get an extra $5,000 out of my school contract.


You must be excited.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MN dot used 68,000 tons of salt this year. 38,000 all of last year.

There's where your salt went.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1763033 said:


> You must be excited.......


Conflicted is a better word.


----------



## Drakeslayer

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=154072


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1763035 said:


> Conflicted is a better word.


.....but probably not constipated.


----------



## qualitycut

Half on half off the road had to pour two tubes of sand under the passenger side wheels and a lot of rocking


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1763060 said:


> Half on half off the road had to pour two tubes of sand under the passenger side wheels and a lot of rocking


Well at least your day wasn't boring!


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1763067 said:


> Well at least your day wasn't boring!


Ha that's what started the down hill spiral.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1763055 said:


> .....but probably not constipated.


True. Gonna need baby wipes and diaper cream, or Puffs with lotion at this rate.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm at that stage where I'm warm, until I move 1/4" and instant goose bumps and FREEZING.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1763071 said:


> True. Gonna need baby wipes and diaper cream, or Puffs with lotion at this rate.


That sucks. Hang in there.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1763000 said:


> I really don't want to work tonight!


No busy plowing while I wish I could be sleeping.


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;1763023 said:


> Dream Green from Waverly got your ears on?


Yeah.......


----------



## OC&D

Green Grass;1763078 said:


> Yeah.......


Wtf is going on?


----------



## Green Grass

OC&D;1763080 said:


> Wtf is going on?


Who what wear?


----------



## skorum03

I'm done. Didn't even bring a shoveler with me. I need new tires.


----------



## skorum03

I should probably do some homework.... but I think I'll just do it in the morning...


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1763086 said:


> I'm done. Didn't even bring a shoveler with me. I need new tires.


Yea I need two passanger side after today


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1763090 said:


> Yea I need two passanger side after today


It would be nice if I could find something less than $750


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1763003 said:


> I ain't napping anytime soon.


What the hell is that? did 10 for the city and now helping out a buddy. Running a 277D and loving it.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1763084 said:


> Who what wear?


Underware???????????


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1763098 said:


> What the hell is that? did 10 for the city and now helping out a buddy. Running a 277D and loving it.


Where you at?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1763100 said:


> Where you at?


Maple Grove. Just about done for the night.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Just got in. What a damn mess. One guy rolled a tractor. Only damage was a window popped out. Have to pop it back in tomorrow. And another lost a gas cap to a blower. He's suppose to replace it. Other than that and it taking for ever it went well.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

What the Frick is this 4-6 on Thursday now?


----------



## CityGuy

Getting to the point where I can;t see straight.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1763106 said:


> Getting to the point where I can;t see straight.


Light weight lwnmwr calls that a warm up


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1763111 said:


> Light weight lwnmwr calls that a warm up


Well I need to drag my butt back to work tomorrow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1763112 said:


> Well I need to drag my butt back to work tomorrow.


So do I. Got apartments posted to clear curb to curb.

Finally get to sleep and the text goes off.

God do I feel like shiznit.

Bout ready to go stick my finger down my throat.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1763114 said:


> So do I. Got apartments posted to clear curb to curb.
> 
> Finally get to sleep and the text goes off.
> 
> God do I feel like shiznit.
> 
> Bout ready to go stick my finger down my throat.


Wow I thought you were going to say something else. Thank god


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1763117 said:


> Wow I thought you were going to say something else. Thank god


I've had to put it there a couple of times.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

These Subway commercials are not helping


----------



## Greenery

Holy crap 4.29 for diesel in EP


----------



## ryde307

I'm in for the night. A few guys out finishing some things but today went pretty well. We had alot of buildings closed today so that helped.
I feel like I have a list 2 pages long of sites that need to be hauled, blown, pushed back or something. There is alot of big snowpiles out there.
Also just venting but the city of Excelsior is the worst I have seen when it comes to snow removal.


----------



## Green Grass

Cheese its mike and like and apple juice is a bad combination


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1763121 said:


> Holy crap 4.29 for diesel in EP


I filled up this afternoon 3.91, stopped at sa to top ot of about 10 min ago 4.29


----------



## Greenery

Im at sa. Thats a 40 cent jump.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1763125 said:


> I filled up this afternoon 3.91, stopped at sa to top ot of about 10 min ago 4.29


I paid 3.87 on Sunday


----------



## Greenery

All the white is not snow.


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1763126 said:


> Im at sa. Thats a 40 cent jump.


The 3.91 was holiday


----------



## qualitycut

My driveway and I'm done till tomorrow then hopefully next year


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1763130 said:


> My driveway and I'm done till tomorrow then hopefully next year


Now you are catching on.

What I would give for a freeze pop right now.....


----------



## snowman55

had a tough day quality? don't look at the forecast


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1763130 said:


> My driveway and I'm done till tomorrow then hopefully next year


One stacking job And a complete plow and stack left here.

Its looking like a 5 a.m. finish.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Done!

Damage report. One tail light Cracked. 4" deep scratch on rear quarter panel and one major leaking hose on plow. Used $80.00 in hydro fluid on the last 4 hours of plowing. Did not have a spare hose ( the longest one) Something like 13 quarts. What pretty colors will those lots and driveway be when the melt hits!
Good night.


----------



## qualitycut

Hmm forgot my boots filled with snow when I got stuck, socks were still wet when I took my boots off. Not pretty


----------



## Green Grass

Hamel 
57th ave North sucks!


----------



## Green Grass

Done now to just drive home and do my own driveway and the neighbors.


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1763128 said:


> All the white is not snow.


Well duh that whole pallets almost empty.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1763131 said:


> Now you are catching on.
> 
> What I would give for a freeze pop right now.....


How much are you willing to pay? What color would you like sir?


----------



## Greenery

Nice big nail in a front tire on the truck just hissing away.

No spare.


----------



## SnowGuy73

21℉ clear calm

03:10


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I have 30 with a 15mph se wind


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have another truck down. Hopefully just snow packed in the tire, but sounds like someone tore out a u-joint.

I also have a need for sleep.

Thankfully there are about 2-3 properties left.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I am also up to 5" for Wednesday late night through the day Thursday, trailing into Friday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

St. Paul also has negative temps in the forecast again, even though we were told the warmup is here, negs should be gone. CLOWNS!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Well just woke up and ran to the bathroom to puke, sweet


----------



## SnowGuy73

Done.........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Wash, fuel, eat, bed......


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1763187 said:


> Done.........


Me too. Yay. Feels warm. Can't imagine what 40 will feel like


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1763189 said:


> Me too. Yay.


Time to celebrate!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1763190 said:


> Time to celebrate!!!


Until I get home and look at the weather...


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1763184 said:


> Well just woke up and ran to the bathroom to puke, sweet


You ever plowed with the flu before?


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1763190 said:


> Time to celebrate!!!


I get two hours of sleep then I get the kids. Yay again. Wcco keeps talking about ***** riot. Funny


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1763192 said:


> You ever plowed with the flu before?


Not fun........


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1763196 said:


> Not fun........


I've don't it twice....... Suck!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1763195 said:


> I get two hours of sleep then I get the kids. Yay again. Wcco keeps talking about ***** riot. Funny


Sounds like fun.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Celebration is over. I'm at 2-4" for Thursday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hourly adds up to 3.8". 

F me!!!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1763192 said:


> You ever plowed with the flu before?


Yea sucks, what sucks more is instead of laying in bed today I need to go plow a drive in prior lake and then snow blow 7-8 houses


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1763205 said:


> Yea sucks, what sucks more is instead of laying in bed today I need to go plow a drive in prior lake and then snow blow 7-8 houses


Head out now and get done early that way your be able to lay around this afternoon and next few days.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu is on board....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Added up, accu is at 5.78".... Jesus!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Barlow says maybe brushed by a system on Thursday....sure.


----------



## SnowGuy73

4 shows a southern metro track again.... Wonderful!


----------



## banonea

10 hours, all 35 accounts, Done. Only issue, the solenoid on the plow is acting funny. Other than that, no breakdowns. Get some rest, check all the trucks and plows and get ready for the next storm. What it looking like for Rochester, is it Wednesday into Thursday or a Thursday start. Hope all the sick people get to feeling better, never plowed with the flu but did with one hell of a cold one time and it sucked a $$....


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Funny story.... Have a customer who's loading dock is solid ice that hasn't made any sense because I salt every time out. We've talked and just blamed it on the super cold and the fact snow blows off the roof constantly then the trucks drive on it. WELL pulled in last night to clean up and there was about an 8'x8' slush area (kinda weird) looked like someone might have dropped a bag of salt or something (is what I was thinking to myself) finished up the back and out of curiosity I pulled into the dock to take a look at the slush area, well it isn't slush it's nice clean WATER standing in the depression that was slush. Waited until 6 to call him (probably wouldn't have likes a call at 1 when I was there) he says its really odd because their water bill has been triple the last two months. I told him that sounds really bad because the leak must be after the meter!! Anyway I'm rambling might need a nap


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SnowGuy73;1763211 said:


> 4 shows a southern metro track again.... Wonderful!


That's what 9 has too


----------



## SnowGuy73

11 just showed the three different computer models. They are .5", 1.2", and 5.1" for msp


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;1763212 said:


> 10 hours, all 35 accounts, Done. Only issue, the solenoid on the plow is acting funny. Other than that, no breakdowns. Get some rest, check all the trucks and plows and get ready for the next storm. What it looking like for Rochester, is it Wednesday into Thursday or a Thursday start. Hope all the sick people get to feeling better, never plowed with the flu but did with one hell of a cold one time and it sucked a $$....


I think you're in a blizzard watch or something. The locals have showed a Thursday morning start.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SnowGuy73;1763220 said:


> 11 just showed the three different computer models. They are .5", 1.2", and 5.1" for msp


Lets be under achievers and shoot for the .5"!


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1763218 said:


> That's what 9 has too


I am so excited, can hardly wait.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1763223 said:


> Lets be under achievers and shoot for the .5"!


I second that.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SnowGuy73;1763225 said:


> I second that.


Actually 1.2" would be just fine, get an open up during the day AND a final out of it


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1763226 said:


> Actually 1.2" would be just fine, get an open up during the day AND a final out of it


Ahh, I want a salt only run. Haven't had one in a couple days.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SnowGuy73;1763229 said:


> Ahh, I want a salt only run. Haven't had one in a couple days.


That would be fine too, get home in 4hrs


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

What's the deal?, everyone sleeping or something?? I hear rustling in the little ones room. It's going to be a long day


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1763232 said:


> That would be fine too, get home in 4hrs


Right on. ..


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1763234 said:


> What's the deal?, everyone sleeping or something?? I hear rustling in the little ones room. It's going to be a long day


Must be, won't be far behind I'm sure.


----------



## qualitycut

Still running to the bathroom every :15-min, this sucks.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1763244 said:


> Still running to the bathroom every :15-min, this sucks.


No fun......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Finally found a comfortable spot.... Too bad I only got about 2 hours of sleep out of it.

Gotta get the youngest over to my mom's, go check an account in **** Rapids, plow 2 apartment buildings, blow the foreclosed sidewalks, oooooo..... 

That doesn't bode well.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1763253 said:


> Finally found a comfortable spot.... Too bad I only got about 2 hours of sleep out of it.
> 
> Gotta get the youngest over to my mom's, go check an account in **** Rapids, plow 2 apartment buildings, blow the foreclosed sidewalks, oooooo.....
> 
> That doesn't bode well.


Have fun with all that.

I'm watch the good, the bad, and the ugly... Ready for a nap!


----------



## Green Grass

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1763234 said:


> What's the deal?, everyone sleeping or something?? I hear rustling in the little ones room. It's going to be a long day


Both my kids are up already.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1763253 said:


> Finally found a comfortable spot.... Too bad I only got about 2 hours of sleep out of it.
> 
> Gotta get the youngest over to my mom's, go check an account in **** Rapids, plow 2 apartment buildings, blow the foreclosed sidewalks, oooooo.....
> 
> That doesn't bode well.


I'm waiting till tonight, I can't stay out of the bathroom for about 5min now. Not even going to attempt leaving the house only have one clean pair of underwear

I'm waiting till tonight.


----------



## +plowguy

Moved snow all night in the bobcat to make room for more snow thursday. I need to do some welding repairs today before the next snow is here


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1763265 said:


> Both my kids are up already.


Mine too, and he's at daycare.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1763266 said:


> I'm waiting till tonight, I can't stay out of the bathroom for about 5min now. Not even going to attempt leaving the house only have one clean pair of underwear
> 
> I'm waiting till tonight.


Take some Imodium or anything that contains Loperimide. Almost instant relief.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1763272 said:


> Take some Imodium or anything that contains Loperimide. Almost instant relief.


I should try it, it mostly vommiting though


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1763266 said:


> I'm waiting till tonight, I can't stay out of the bathroom for about 5min now. Not even going to attempt leaving the house only have one clean pair of underwear
> 
> I'm waiting till tonight.


I can't. Got one apartment in **** Rapids at 10, one in Lino at noon that have posted to have all cars out of the lot so we can do a curb to curb.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1763209 said:


> Added up, accu is at 5.78".... Jesus!


Early this am accu showed over 7" more. Oh and blizzard conditions


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1763277 said:


> I can't. Got one apartment in **** Rapids at 10, one in Lino at noon that have posted to have all cars out of the lot so we can do a curb to curb.


Mine are just houses under construction and one that's for sale, my 24 hrs is probably up 2-3? Haven't had an issue this year


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1763281 said:


> Early this am accu showed over 7" more. Oh and blizzard conditions


I have no more room for snow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1763281 said:


> Early this am accu showed over 7" more. Oh and blizzard conditions


Aren't you in the blizzard warning area ?


----------



## qualitycut

I missed the last part of the ch9 weather didn't sound like they mentioned anything for us just southern mn?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak talking big....


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1763291 said:


> I missed the last part of the ch9 weather didn't sound like they mentioned anything for us just southern mn?


Like yesterday was going to Wisconsin...... Doh K!


----------



## OC&D

Plowing while sick is the worst.

I'm heading out to do my apartments now. They should go pretty quick. I haven't even bothered looking at the weather, but it looks like we'll be back at it tomorrow night or Thursday morning. So much for getting a bunch of other work done.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1763297 said:


> Plowing while sick is the worst.
> 
> I'm heading out to do my apartments now. They should go pretty quick. I haven't even bothered looking at the weather, but it looks like we'll be back at it tomorrow night or Thursday morning. So much for getting a bunch of other work done.


Ugh..................


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1763294 said:


> Like yesterday was going to Wisconsin...... Doh K!


Yeah, but I don't recall Novak riding that wagon. I'm starting to think this guy might be a genius.


----------



## qualitycut

I talked to my contractor he said just wait till tomorrow, so just a hotel clean up today


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Back in the saddle.

Think the runs are over.

The windshield in my '13 is cracked like a big C, right in my line of sight.

I don't run glass coverage. :sigh:

County never replowed the road. Looks like they were watching the weather yesterday morning.


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1763294 said:


> Like yesterday was going to Wisconsin...... Doh K!


Yeah that happened. I don't mind a 2 inch push. Its not like I have tons of room for more snow today anyways


----------



## skorum03

..........

*Thursday* Snow with patchy blowing snow. High near 34. West wind 5 to 10 mph becoming northwest 10 to 15 mph in the afternoon. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of 3 to 5 inches possible.

*Thursday Night* Areas of blowing snow and a chance of snow before midnight, then areas of blowing snow and a slight chance of snow after midnight. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 9. Blustery, with a west northwest wind 15 to 25 mph, with gusts as high as 35 mph. Chance of precipitation is 50%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1763300 said:


> Yeah, but I don't recall Novak riding that wagon. I'm starting to think this guy might be a genius.


Yup. I've been saying that for a year or so... He's good!


----------



## qualitycut

Will I be screwed if I wait to do walks tomorrow as in being hard to show blow,They never get down to pavement anyway.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1763304 said:


> I talked to my contractor he said just wait till tomorrow, so just a hotel clean up today


That's good news.


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1763310 said:


> ..........
> 
> *Thursday* Snow with patchy blowing snow. High near 34. West wind 5 to 10 mph becoming northwest 10 to 15 mph in the afternoon. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of 3 to 5 inches possible.
> 
> *Thursday Night* Areas of blowing snow and a chance of snow before midnight, then areas of blowing snow and a slight chance of snow after midnight. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 9. Blustery, with a west northwest wind 15 to 25 mph, with gusts as high as 35 mph. Chance of precipitation is 50%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible.


Keep it there this time, please!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone know why gas has gone up .75 per gallon in the last 45-60 days?


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1763321 said:


> Anyone know why gas has gone up .75 per gallon in the last 45-60 days?


Because it can.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1763324 said:


> Because it can.


I don't believe that is the answer I was looking for.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1763327 said:


> I don't believe that is the answer I was looking for.


Hahahahah.

Only one I got.


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1763327 said:


> I don't believe that is the answer I was looking for.


I heard something about making less whole they transition to summer blend


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1763333 said:


> I heard something about making less whole they transition to summer blend


I figured that would be the excuse.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1763333 said:


> I heard something about making less whole they transition to summer blend


There is a winter blend of gasoline?


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1763337 said:


> There is a winter blend of gasoline?


Yea Idk I'm sure not against freezing but probably more to do with additives for better mpg in cold?


----------



## skorum03

The whole gas prices thing is all a scam. THink about 8 years ago when it was under $2 a gallon and then it shot up to $4 during the wars and pretty much just leveled out there since. Diesel has stayed around a steady $4/gallon for about 8 years. Never really fluctuates.


----------



## ryde307

I want snow but I hope the Thursday snow does't start till 8 or 9 AM at least. What happened to snows that start at noon -5 then done by 10? I want one of those. The getting up every hour during the night to find out what we are doing just to keep changing plans sucks. 
I'm saying 8.5" from 10AM-8PM is what we get. Complete guess but I feel like that's what the news does so I have a chance.


----------



## ryde307

Check this thing out.


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1763353 said:


> I want snow but I hope the Thursday snow does't start till 8 or 9 AM at least. What happened to snows that start at noon -5 then done by 10? I want one of those. The getting up every hour during the night to find out what we are doing just to keep changing plans sucks.
> I'm saying 8.5" from 10AM-8PM is what we get. Complete guess but I feel like that's what the news does so I have a chance.


I think you have a good chance of being real close on your guess.

FYI there are some of those mafia blocks on k-bid.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1763290 said:


> Aren't you in the blizzard warning area ?


Yes. And I'm out of room at several residentials. Yesterdays snow some had 4 feet maybe more in some of the walk up to the house. The shovelers were shot when we got done


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1763367 said:


> Yes. And I'm out of room at several residentials. Yesterdays snow some had 4 feet maybe more in some of the walk up to the house. The shovelers were shot when we got done


That happened to me 2 storms ago. Townhomes in WBL were aall drifted in.


----------



## OC&D

Don't worry, the snow will still be here tomorrow Quality.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Well, we used up almost the last of our salt last night. Can't find any nowhere!

Anybody know where we can get 2 tons about to fill up the back of the truck?

If not, going to have to run bagged, :angry::angry:


Also, just saw the forecast as well.....just wonderful.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1763382 said:


> Don't worry, the snow will still be here tomorrow Quality.


I thought it was all going to melt. You better finish up so can watch some hockey. Some more elimination games. Czech vs slovakia. Winner plays us tomorrow.


----------



## qualitycut

Pretty sure im going to pass out sometime today, can't even walk straight


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1763405 said:


> Pretty sure im going to pass out sometime today, can't even walk straight


At least its warm out. Thumbs Up If you do pass out, hopefully someone will find you before it snows again.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1763405 said:


> Pretty sure im going to pass out sometime today, can't even walk straight


That's what happens when you share Ian's stuff!


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;1763405 said:


> Pretty sure im going to pass out sometime today, can't even walk straight


That doesn't sound good mixed with the vomiting. Might want to get it checked out.


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;1763361 said:
 

> I think you have a good chance of being real close on your guess.
> 
> FYI there are some of those mafia blocks on k-bid.


I will check them out. Thanks.

Have you guys started hauling sites yet? Some big piles out there.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1763405 said:


> Pretty sure im going to pass out sometime today, can't even walk straight


Dehydration is nothing to joke with. You could deplete yourself of the nutrients that regulate your heart rate or brain function...it really can be that serious.

My suggestion is to drink some Pedialyte (I know it's for kids but it will work for adults too). If you can't keep it down freeze some into popsicles and suck on them. Any amount that you're able to drink is better than none.


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1763416 said:


> I will check them out. Thanks.
> 
> Have you guys started hauling sites yet? Some big piles out there.


Yep, We've been busy for the last 3-4 weeks. Slowed down a little last week but things are looking to pick up again


Camden;1763417 said:


> Dehydration is nothing to joke with. You could deplete yourself of the nutrients that regulate your heart rate or brain function...it really can be that serious.
> 
> My suggestion is to drink some Pedialyte (I know it's for kids but it will work for adults too). If you can't keep it down freeze some into popsicles and suck on them. Any amount that you're able to drink is better than none.


My wife always said gatorade helps too.


----------



## ryde307

Propel water is a good one for dehydration as well.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hopefully you get through it quality.

My wife is better today, she was down for about 60 hours.

I don't feel bad at all now.

I think I feel like crap more from the 3-4 hours of sleep the last two nights and minimal eating than from the bug I had.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1763411 said:


> At least its warm out. Thumbs Up If you do pass out, hopefully someone will find you before it snows again.


Haven't left the house


----------



## qualitycut

Dad out to lunch near the house so he's grabbing a couple if each and pediolight


----------



## CityGuy

Winter storm watch for hennepin and surrounding


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1763427 said:


> Haven't left the house


I thought maybe you tried to go out.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1763434 said:


> I thought maybe you tried to go out.


Yea got to the front door fell over trying to slide my boots on.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1763382 said:


> Don't worry, the snow will still be here tomorrow Quality.


Thanks if I do it again I know where to push it


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1763432 said:


> Winter storm watch for hennepin and surrounding


I was wondering what took them so long. The state map looked strange the way the laid out the earlier watches.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1763144 said:


> Hamel
> 57th ave North sucks!


57th and what?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Where have we seen this before.....

SNOWFALL TOTALS BY FRIDAY MORNING WILL RANGE FROM 6
TO LOCALLY 10 INCHES IN THE WATCH AREAS...WITH THE HEAVIEST
ACCUMULATIONS OVER WEST CENTRAL WISCONSIN.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Here we go, again....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone know if fleet farm has boss return springs??


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1763442 said:


> Where have we seen this before.....
> 
> SNOWFALL TOTALS BY FRIDAY MORNING WILL RANGE FROM 6
> TO LOCALLY 10 INCHES IN THE WATCH AREAS...WITH THE HEAVIEST
> ACCUMULATIONS OVER WEST CENTRAL WISCONSIN.


Sounds similar to yesterday.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1763437 said:


> Yea got to the front door fell over trying to slide my boots on.


Geez. Go lay down.. Like Camden said get some fluids down if ya can. The sooner you do the better you'll feel.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1763444 said:


> Here we go, again....


I like the low confidence on track part


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1763445 said:


> Anyone know if fleet farm has boss return springs??


Edge or blade? I think the have blade.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1763446 said:


> Sounds similar to yesterday.


This on is a little different so most of the heavy, heavy snow *should* stay in wisconsin but it wont take much of a shift for most of us to get hammered.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1763422 said:


> Yep, We've been busy for the last 3-4 weeks. Slowed down a little last week but things are looking to pick up again
> 
> My wife always said gatorade helps too.


Nothing dark colored either. If you are puking blood you won't be able to see it with dark fluids.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1763445 said:


> Anyone know if fleet farm has boss return springs??


I have 2 from there on my wings. They said it was for a western but they are a 1/4" shorter or something. They'll work. Plus have the price of a boss dealer


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1763448 said:


> I like the low confidence on track part


He said it might track more west, Novak said the same.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1763450 said:


> This on is a little different so most of the heavy, heavy snow *should* stay in wisconsin but it wont take much of a shift for most of us to get hammered.


These things also sound familiar!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1763453 said:


> Nothing dark colored either. If you are puking blood you won't be able to see it with dark fluids.


I hope he's not throwing up blood . Good pointThumbs Up


----------



## NorthernProServ

Found one place that has some bulk salt left, but it was been reground x2.


Sounds like a pile of dust with the way he was talking, even worth driving there? about an hour drive for me


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1763211 said:


> 4 shows a southern metro track again.... Wonderful!


How far south? Iowa?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novaks early prediction is 4-7" heaviest se metro.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1763447 said:


> Geez. Go lay down.. Like Camden said get some fluids down if ya can. The sooner you do the better you'll feel.


I've only been getting up go to the bathroom, and of course can't find a comfy spot in bed.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1763464 said:


> How far south? Iowa?


Quality and I.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1763445 said:


> Anyone know if fleet farm has boss return springs??


I'm going to say no.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1763466 said:


> I've only been getting up go to the bathroom, and of course can't find a comfy spot in bed.


Best place I found was the cold leather couch last night.


----------



## qualitycut

I haven't been sick in at least 5 years.


----------



## SnowGuy73

What the hell is going on with the sun..... Its cloudy here!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1763465 said:


> Novaks early prediction is 4-7" heaviest se metro.


Sounds good to me. The model spread for the nam and gfs is about 3.5 - 5" at 10:1. That's omitting last nights nam that shot east after the previous run that had about 10". So the nam has been 10", 0", and now 3.5". The gfs has been steadily creeping up with every new run and is currently 5" or so.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1763468 said:


> Quality and I.


Well I'd give my left you know what to be on the low end of this one... pushing 4-5 inches of wet heavy crap yesterday sucked...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NAM says a little farther east and we don't get much.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1763479 said:


> What the hell is going on with the sun..... Its cloudy here!


Same here. Abundant sunshine my A**.


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1763450 said:


> This on is a little different so most of the heavy, heavy snow *should* stay in wisconsin but it wont take much of a shift for most of us to get hammered.


Thats ok you guys can have the 3"+ again..


----------



## unit28

Arnd the blz watch area, looks like the eye.

Just sayin.....


----------



## qualitycut

Thanks for the advice guys had half my propel then filled other half with pediolight, slowly getting better but its noticeable. I have not puked since so I must have been really dehydrated. Thanks again.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1763483 said:


> Well I'd give my left you know what to be on the low end of this one... pushing 4-5 inches of wet heavy crap yesterday sucked...


You and I both.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1763485 said:


> Same here. Abundant sunshine my A**.


Clowns!.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1763492 said:


> Thanks for the advice guys had half my propel then filled other half with pediolight, slowly getting better but its noticeable. I have not puked since so I must have been really dehydrated. Thanks again.


Hopefully that and you can only have the 12-15 hour version like I had.


----------



## skorum03

Whats with the winter storm watch I'm already in?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1763492 said:


> Thanks for the advice guys had half my propel then filled other half with pediolight, slowly getting better but its noticeable. I have not puked since so I must have been really dehydrated. Thanks again.


Mix a Coors or two in every now and then!


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1763500 said:


> Whats with the winter storm watch I'm already in?


NWS is very confident.


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;1763500 said:


> Whats with the winter storm watch I'm already in?


Eau claire is at 6-12". You better hope it doesn't move east.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1763504 said:


> Eau claire is at 6-12". You better hope it doesn't move east.


It that the highest?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1763507 said:


> It that the highest?


I think so. 12" seems to be towards the top.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1763512 said:


> I think so. 12" seems to be towards the top.


So that would leave is at not much?


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'd rather it moves east then west.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1763514 said:


> So that would leave is at not much?


Not 12" here but 4-5" from me to you sounds reasonable at this point.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1763517 said:


> Not 12" here but 4-5" from me to you sounds reasonable at this point.


Gotcha I could use about a week of 50 degrees so I can melt some snow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1763523 said:


> Gotcha I could use about a week of 50 degrees so I can melt some snow.


Yes, maybe even 10 days.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1763517 said:


> Not 12" here but 4-5" from me to you sounds reasonable at this point.


And just a coating for cb and I, right?


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1763525 said:


> Yes, maybe even 10 days.


Maybe even 14?


----------



## SnowGuy73

I have complete cloud cover in Shakopee, no blue sky in sight!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1763523 said:


> Gotcha I could use about a week of 50 degrees so I can melt some snow.





SnowGuy73;1763525 said:


> Yes, maybe even 10 days.


This I can guarantee will not be happening any time soon. Thursday night the temps will drop about 30º and we may not see the high teens let alone the twenties for the following week.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1763529 said:


> Maybe even 14?


Sure, why not.


----------



## SnowGuy73

They are very confident in Thursday but can't predict clouds/sun today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1763532 said:


> This I can guarantee will not be happening any time soon. Thursday night the temps will drop about 30º and we may not see the high teens let alone the twenties for the following week.


I'm still thinking we won't see 40℉ today.


----------



## skorum03

I guess it wouldn't kill me to have to deal with one big storm this year... if we got 12" I would have a full day or two of extra income from all the "emergency" calls we would get. So I suppose that wouldn't be the worst. I know there are some, though, that don't want any snow at all. As far as I'm concerned it might as well snow until march 10 and then spring can start.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1763526 said:


> And just a coating for cb and I, right?


You guys are in line for a couple inches maybe. I know this thing is going to change by tomorrow. NWS will have to jump to 8" this afternoon, then tomorrow morning go to 1-2", get freaked out for an hour or so after lunch and bring back 3-6" , At dinner back way off and we end up getting 6".


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1763536 said:


> I'm still thinking we won't see 40℉ today.


If the sun came out it wouldn't take long but I still have 100% clouds here also.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1763530 said:


> I have complete cloud cover in Shakopee, no blue sky in sight!


Bright and sunny hear

Edit nm looked like it through the blinds


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1763536 said:


> I'm still thinking we won't see 40℉ today.


36 in Lino right now.


----------



## qualitycut

I'm at 37 degrees


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1763541 said:


> You guys are in line for a couple inches maybe. I know this thing is going to change by tomorrow. NWS will have to jump to 8" this afternoon, then tomorrow morning go to 1-2", get freaked out for an hour or so after lunch and bring back 3-6" , At dinner back way off and we end up getting 6".


You sir are dead on.

The guy that would go in at 4 pm and raise totals all the time last year, must start at noon now.

Totals always jump after lunch, then come back down a bit after 8-9 pm.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1763553 said:


> You sir are dead on.
> 
> The guy that would go in at 4 pm and raise totals all the time last year, must start at noon now.
> 
> Totals always jump after lunch, then come back down a bit after 8-9 pm.


I really want to know if someone manually changes it or comp.


----------



## BossPlow614

Sweatshirt & shorts, enjoy it while you can.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1763555 said:


> I really want to know if someone manually changes it or comp.


I'm sure they make the decisions but are assisted somehow by a computer the make the changes. No way they would let the computer dictate all the little details. I always figured it would be easy to draw some lines on a screen to separate snowfall temps etc. then some program cleans it all up and spits out the info on a map for us to see.

Ask them on FB.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1763555 said:


> I really want to know if someone manually changes it or comp.


I would imagine someone changes the formula the computer uses to punch out forecasts.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1763530 said:


> I have complete cloud cover in Shakopee, no blue sky in sight!


Sun is out but getting more and more clouds. I was so looking forward to a week of 40's and sun. Now its 2 days of clouds and almost 40 then a blizzard followed by stupid cold again


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1763560 said:


> I'm sure they make the decisions but are assisted somehow by a computer the make the changes. No way they would let the computer dictate all the little details. I always figured it would be easy to draw some lines on a screen to separate snowfall temps etc. then some program cleans it all up and spits out the info on a map for us to see.
> 
> Ask them on FB.


This is the way I would think it would operate as well.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1763541 said:


> You guys are in line for a couple inches maybe. I know this thing is going to change by tomorrow. NWS will have to jump to 8" this afternoon, then tomorrow morning go to 1-2", get freaked out for an hour or so after lunch and bring back 3-6" , At dinner back way off and we end up getting 6".


Last night i was 4-6 then this am 3-7 and now 4-8. If we get 8" I may say screw it pack up and leave


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone see the bobsled accident?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1763566 said:


> Last night i was 4-6 then this am 3-7 and now 4-8. If we get 8" I may say screw it pack up and leave


TThata boy, I'm just not going to answer and get there when we do


----------



## ryde307

BossPlow614;1763559 said:


> Sweatshirt & shorts, enjoy it while you can.


Thought maybe you were stuck in a snowbank somewhere.

I say keep snowing till April 1. I like snow and we make money when it snows so bring it on.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1763568 said:


> Anyone see the bobsled accident?


No, what happened. Today?

EDIT: I just read some worker got both his legs broken. Leave it to Russia to send a sled down with a guy working on the bottom. Maybe the worker was who screwed up the rings.

FYI: Hockey game is on at noon tomorrow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1763570 said:


> Thought maybe you were stuck in a snowbank somewhere.
> 
> I say keep snowing till April 1. I like snow and we make money when it snows so bring it on.


I'm a big fan of April 1st as well. Then it can shoot to 60º and melt it all just in time for my season to start on the 15th.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1763571 said:


> No, what happened. Today?
> 
> FYI: Hockey game is on at noon tomorrow.


http://www.nbcolympics.com/watch-top-10-viral-videos-sochi-2014-winter-olympics-crashes-wardrobe-malfunctions-russian-police-sing


----------



## BossPlow614

ryde307;1763570 said:


> Thought maybe you were stuck in a snowbank somewhere.
> 
> I say keep snowing till April 1. I like snow and we make money when it snows so bring it on.


Stuck in a snowbank??? I believe youre thinking of LMN


----------



## OC&D

Where's a good place for snow? The dumpster of course!

Ahh, the ghetto.


----------



## Ranger620

Wow this hockey game just got interesting


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1763582 said:


> Where's a good place for snow? The dumpster of course!
> 
> Ahh, the ghetto.


No tvs!

You're missing a great game between the slovaks and Czechs.


----------



## BossPlow614

1 mo from today is the New Germany auction, watch us get a mega storm the day of or before.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I wish there was some clouds it's to dang bright out


----------



## qualitycut

41 degrees. I hope my sidewalks are not all rock hard tomorrow


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1763484 said:


> NAM says a little farther east and we don't get much.


Crossing fingers...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1763594 said:


> Crossing fingers...


How's the kiddo doing?


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm at 36..


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1763588 said:


> I wish there was some clouds it's to dang bright out


Come down here


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1763590 said:


> 41 degrees. I hope my sidewalks are not all rock hard tomorrow


They should thaw out once it gets warm again


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1763441 said:


> 57th and what?


57th ave north off of northwestern.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1763595 said:


> How's the kiddo doing?


A lot better, thanks for asking... nebs and suctions every 8 hours did the trick and her and mom got home late last night... was nice to have the fam under the same roof again...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1763602 said:


> A lot better, thanks for asking... nebs and suctions every 8 hours did the trick and her and mom got home late last night... was nice to have the fam under the same roof again...


Good glad to hear.


----------



## ryde307

BossPlow614;1763579 said:


> Stuck in a snowbank??? I believe youre thinking of LMN


Haven't seen you post since before the storm.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1763602 said:


> A lot better, thanks for asking... nebs and suctions every 8 hours did the trick and her and mom got home late last night... was nice to have the fam under the same roof again...


Great news!!


----------



## BossPlow614

ryde307;1763606 said:


> Haven't seen you post since before the storm.


Too busy to post. Took on another lot & a few more resis (low priorty) for a friend that's out of town until next week, we went from 10a yesterday until 430a today.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1763600 said:


> 57th ave north off of northwestern.


They don't meet up. You mean 56?


----------



## cbservicesllc

40 and sunny in Maple Grove... mother nature is a tease...

Hamel, where were you plowing in grove last night?


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;1763588 said:


> I wish there was some clouds it's to dang bright out


Right, melting my snow.


----------



## Greenery

Im loving this winter. .

More snow in the forecast = kick ass.

Bring it on. 

These warm temps suck


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1763614 said:


> Too busy to post. Took on another lot & a few more resis (low priorty) for a friend that's out of town until next week, we went from 10a yesterday until 430a today.


Lwnmrr is never to busy


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1763623 said:


> 40 and sunny in Maple Grove... mother nature is a tease...
> 
> Hamel, where were you plowing in grove last night?


Yes sir Upsher. Buddy was a little behind so I helped him out for a few hours.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1763627 said:


> Lwnmrr is never to busy


Yeah, no kidding....what the heck!!!


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1763632 said:


> Yeah, no kidding....what the heck!!!


I still read almost all the posts though! Just didnt have anything to input the conversations.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Just a heads up but the NAM is shifting west again. Still waiting for it to completely load though. :waving:

Edit 1: Quality, I hope you feel better tomorrow if this model pans out.

Edit 2: If the gfs is anything like this nws will make a move as predicted. 

Edit 3: 10-12" from Rochester to Hudson instead of Eau Claire( or as the weather radio says "Ohhhh Claire")


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1763624 said:


> Right, melting my snow.


I know I don't like that! Bringing the sled into the dealer today the back shocks suck!


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1763615 said:


> They don't meet up. You mean 56?


Northwestern to 56 then on to 57 from 56.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1763650 said:


> Northwestern to 56 then on to 57 from 56.


Contractor plow arear. They are well aware of it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Fish aren't biting.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1763640 said:


> Just a heads up but the NAM is shifting west again. Still waiting for it to completely load though. :waving:
> 
> Edit 1: Quality, I hope you feel better tomorrow if this model pans out.
> 
> Edit 2: If the gfs is anything like this nws will make a move as predicted.
> 
> Edit 3: 10-12" from Rochester to Hudson instead of Eau Claire( or as the weather radio says "Ohhhh Claire")


Why wouldn't it.......


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1763657 said:


> Fish aren't biting.


Don't ya think it's hard for the fish to bite if your building frosty instead of fishing??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

On the way to do more plowing..... Got another landfill to knock out.

3 residentials. My foreclosed sidewalks.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1763659 said:


> Why wouldn't it.......


Looks like you're building a nice snowguy. I see the beers are flowing to.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1763661 said:


> On the way to do more plowing..... Got another landfill to knock out.
> 
> 3 residentials. My foreclosed sidewalks.


Wanna come up and knock out 30 cell towers when you're done? I'm lacking the motivation to get out there...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1763628 said:


> Yes sir Upsher. Buddy was a little behind so I helped him out for a few hours.


Nice, sounds like fun


----------



## OC&D

Hey Snow! 43F in the shade!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1763640 said:


> Just a heads up but the NAM is shifting west again. Still waiting for it to completely load though. :waving:
> 
> Edit 1: Quality, I hope you feel better tomorrow if this model pans out.
> 
> Edit 2: If the gfs is anything like this nws will make a move as predicted.
> 
> Edit 3: 10-12" from Rochester to Hudson instead of Eau Claire( or as the weather radio says "Ohhhh Claire")


Well it just better shift right the F back to where it came from...


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1763657 said:


> Fish aren't biting.


Is that snow guy literally?


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1763665 said:


> Nice, sounds like fun


Love that new 277D. That thing is a tank.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Just saw on the news Obama is calling for new men's ions and fuel usage regulations on trucks for 2016. Wonder what other bs fluids and filters and faulting cooling devices they will add to the diesels


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1763671 said:


> Just saw on the news Obama is calling for new men's ions and fuel usage regulations on trucks for 2016. Wonder what other bs fluids and filters and faulting cooling devices they will add to the diesels


Big trucks I heard. single and up.

I am out for 30 or so till I get home


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1763655 said:


> Contractor plow arear. They are well aware of it.


That's crap there was like 2" on the road.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1763672 said:


> Big trucks I heard. single and up.
> 
> I am out for 30 or so till I get home


It will hit the pickups too I'm sure. If you look back on how Long they have had each motor before emissions changes there about due


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1763660 said:


> Don't ya think it's hard for the fish to bite if your building frosty instead of fishing??


That's what tip ups and rattle reels are for.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1763666 said:


> Hey Snow! 43F in the shade!


I'm only at 38.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sun came out for about 15 minutes, cloudy again now.


----------



## Polarismalibu

44 and sunny as can be here in Rogers


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1763680 said:


> That's what tip ups and rattle reels are for.


Looks & seems like a blast especially on a day like today. I haven't been ice fishing/drinking for almost 2 yrs, definitely need to get out at some point.

44 & sunny. Truck, plow, spreader washed, still wearing sweatshirt & shorts.


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;1763642 said:


> I know I don't like that! Bringing the sled into the dealer today the back shocks suck!


What dealer are you using.

My rear track shock is blown out also. It sounds like a common problem with them.

Im curious what the dealer tells ya.


----------



## Greenery

SnowGuy73;1763657 said:


> Fish aren't biting.


It looks like your getting a little frisky with frosty there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1763664 said:


> Wanna come up and knock out 30 cell towers when you're done? I'm lacking the motivation to get out there...


If I wasn't recouping, or the snow wasn't on the way....


----------



## Greenery

Green Grass;1763676 said:


> That's crap there was like 2" on the road.


Is it those garbage farm tractors plowing that area?


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1763684 said:


> Looks & seems like a blast especially on a day like today. I haven't been ice fishing/drinking for almost 2 yrs, definitely need to get out at some point.
> 
> 44 & sunny. Truck, plow, spreader washed, still wearing sweatshirt & shorts.


Not bad. Retreated back to the fish house, sun goes away and it gets chilly.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;1763691 said:


> Is it those garbage farm tractors plowing that area?


I hate those guys. They plow Taylor Creek like 3 or 4 times and I have to go back out and clear the bottoms of all my driveways in there each time...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu went from 5.5" to 5".


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1763690 said:


> If I wasn't recouping, or the snow wasn't on the way....


That's fine. I'll get my act together, just been busy with some other things.


----------



## Greenery

Well time to search for two new batteries and some new tread for one of the trucks? Should be an easy $1500 -$2000.


Any suggestions on where to pick up some batteries.


----------



## Greenery

cbservicesllc;1763694 said:


> I hate those guys. They plow Taylor Creek like 3 or 4 times and I have to go back out and clear the bottoms of all my driveways in there each time...


I just dont like how they leave inches of snow on the ground.

I swear they run their plows up just a bit.

Dunno but my plow cleans the road up nicely when i do a landing strip in front of the driveways.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

FWIW... The other day when I didn't hang the plow, Saturday it was... I was talking about how bad 35E is.

Guess there is a crater that has opened up this afternoon at 35E and Maryland.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS has snow from 23:00 Wednesday to 06:00 Friday....

Eat my a$$


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1763702 said:


> FWIW... The other day when I didn't hang the plow, Saturday it was... I was talking about how bad 35E is.
> 
> Guess there is a crater that has opened up this afternoon at 35E and Maryland.


Stay away and Dont fall in. 
It would be just your luck.


----------



## Greenery

SnowGuy73;1763704 said:


> NWS has snow from 23:00 Wednesday to 06:00 Friday....
> 
> Eat my a$$


Nice, thats what i like to hear.

Did you see those temps coming up . Yeah baby.

Btw whats accu at now?

Hahaha


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1763704 said:


> NWS has snow from 23:00 Wednesday to 06:00 Friday....
> 
> Eat my a$$


4.9" total......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1763707 said:


> Nice, thats what i like to hear.
> 
> Did you see those temps coming up . Yeah baby.
> 
> Hahaha


Ugh.........

Still 39℉ here.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1763687 said:


> What dealer are you using.
> 
> My rear track shock is blown out also. It sounds like a common problem with them.
> 
> Im curious what the dealer tells ya.


I bought it from pro power I'm Ramsey. The rear ends drops half way down and it bottoms out on each bump even though I have the shocks stiffened all the way up.


----------



## CityGuy

Greenery;1763691 said:


> Is it those garbage farm tractors plowing that area?


Yup...................

May not be next year. Nothing is set in stone other than we are getting 2 tandoms and a single this year.


----------



## Greenery

Hamelfire;1763716 said:


> Yup...................
> 
> May not be next year. Nothing is set in stone other than we are getting 2 tandoms and a single this year.


Just tell them to drop their blade all the way down.


----------



## CityGuy

Greenery;1763701 said:


> I just dont like how they leave inches of snow on the ground.
> 
> I swear they run their plows up just a bit.
> 
> Dunno but my plow cleans the road up nicely when i do a landing strip in front of the driveways.


It's all in the attack angle and weight of the plow. I have seen a few running shoes as well.


----------



## CityGuy

Greenery;1763719 said:


> Just tell them to drop their blade all the way down.


See above post.


----------



## CityGuy

Greenery;1763719 said:


> Just tell them to drop their blade all the way down.


We are supposed to salt behind them but have been told easy on the salt.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1763716 said:


> Yup...................
> 
> May not be next year. Nothing is set in stone other than we are getting 2 tandoms and a single this year.


Well they suck **** and no wonder my aunt was *****ing.


----------



## Greenery

Hamelfire;1763722 said:


> We are supposed to salt behind them but have been told easy on the salt.


Yeah on the way home this a.m. it seemed like alot less salt on the roadways compared to earlier in the season.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1763716 said:


> Yup...................
> 
> May not be next year. Nothing is set in stone other than we are getting 2 tandoms and a single this year.


I was going to say... maybe the City of should invest like the City of to their North and plow their own roads...


----------



## unit28

336 pm cst tue feb 18 2014

...rapidly intensifying storm arrives on thursday...

A powerful winter storm will be moving into the western great
lakes region wednesday night into thursday night. This storm will
be intensifying very rapidly as it lifts north into the
area...making it a storm to keep a close eye on. The current
forecast low pressure track takes it from kansas city thursday
morning...across southeast wisconsin late thursday afternoon...
Continuing northeast thursday night.

A wintry mix of freezing rain...sleet and snow will move into
southern wisconsin late wednesday night...then change over to
mostly rain by thursday afternoon as warm air moves north ahead of
the low. Colder air pushing into the area later thursday afternoon
and evening will then change the rain over to snow. Strong west
winds gusting to 40 to 50 mph are expected thursday night as the
cold air and light snow arrives.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1763734 said:


> 336 pm cst tue feb 18 2014
> 
> ...rapidly intensifying storm arrives on thursday...
> 
> A powerful winter storm will be moving into the western great
> lakes region wednesday night into thursday night. This storm will
> be intensifying very rapidly as it lifts north into the
> area...making it a storm to keep a close eye on. The current
> forecast low pressure track takes it from kansas city thursday
> morning...across southeast wisconsin late thursday afternoon...
> Continuing northeast thursday night.
> 
> A wintry mix of freezing rain...sleet and snow will move into
> southern wisconsin late wednesday night...then change over to
> mostly rain by thursday afternoon as warm air moves north ahead of
> the low. Colder air pushing into the area later thursday afternoon
> and evening will then change the rain over to snow. Strong west
> winds gusting to 40 to 50 mph are expected thursday night as the
> cold air and light snow arrives.


Did you pull that from MPX or LA Crosse?


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1763734 said:


> 336 pm cst tue feb 18 2014
> 
> ...rapidly intensifying storm arrives on thursday...
> 
> A powerful winter storm will be moving into the western great
> lakes region wednesday night into thursday night. This storm will
> be intensifying very rapidly as it lifts north into the
> area...making it a storm to keep a close eye on. The current
> forecast low pressure track takes it from kansas city thursday
> morning...across southeast wisconsin late thursday afternoon...
> Continuing northeast thursday night.
> 
> A wintry mix of freezing rain...sleet and snow will move into
> southern wisconsin late wednesday night...then change over to
> mostly rain by thursday afternoon as warm air moves north ahead of
> the low. Colder air pushing into the area later thursday afternoon
> and evening will then change the rain over to snow. Strong west
> winds gusting to 40 to 50 mph are expected thursday night as the
> cold air and light snow arrives.


What office is this from?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1763726 said:


> Well they suck **** and no wonder my aunt was *****ing.


They get more complaints in their area then the rest of the city.


----------



## unit28

waiting for MPX to update.........


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1763732 said:


> I was going to say... maybe the City of should invest like the City of to their North and plow their own roads...


Our problem is the 800 some cul de sacs. We don't have the small trucks or the man power to handle them all because of "budget cuts". And the contractor won't do sacs without the plow area. So we are trying to get caught up on man power and trucks.

Personally I would can them and put the sacs out for bid. Just like the Blvd mowing. Someone like you will bid on it and then get a boat load of subs to handle it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1763739 said:


> waiting for MPX to update.........


It already did.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Who wants to hunt down mother nature and old man winter with me?


----------



## CityGuy

Well the melt is on. The drive is clear but the gutter needs some help. Wish I could find the motivation to get off the couch to shovel it out. I should do it and clear the drain so it does not back up in front of the drive and freeze solid.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1763745 said:


> Who wants to hunt down mother nature and old man winter with me?


And shake their hand on a good winter?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1763745 said:


> Who wants to hunt down mother nature and old man winter with me?


I'm in, you driving?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1763740 said:


> Our problem is the 800 some cul de sacs. We don't have the small trucks or the man power to handle them all because of "budget cuts". And the contractor won't do sacs without the plow area. So we are trying to get caught up on man power and trucks.
> 
> Personally I would can them and put the sacs out for bid. Just like the Blvd mowing. Someone like you will bid on it and then get a boat load of subs to handle it.


You known with all these plows out and about most city street could be plowed in an hour and have city truck just wing it back. Brilliant right? Nope. To fast for a city. Well mine anyway. Mother fer's take for ever to plow and start way late. They start at 2am which they need to be out at midnight. Then they run into morning traffic plowing until 10


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1763755 said:


> You known with all these plows out and about most city street could be plowed in an hour and have city truck just wing it back. Brilliant right? Nope. To fast for a city. Well mine anyway. Mother fer's take for ever to plow and start way late. They start at 2am which they need to be out at midnight. Then they run into morning traffic plowing until 10


My street in mpls won't be plowed until sometime tomorrow.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1763755 said:


> You known with all these plows out and about most city street could be plowed in an hour and have city truck just wing it back. Brilliant right? Nope. To fast for a city. Well mine anyway. Mother fer's take for ever to plow and start way late. They start at 2am which they need to be out at midnight. Then they run into morning traffic plowing until 10


Depending on snow start time, amount and day of the week we start at 12, 2 or 4 AM. We run mains with 2-4 trucks at a time and take them out in one shot. The when the mains are in order we start in on secondary mains. And only if we go with a "full city plow", where we put everything out on the road do we run our full residential routes.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1763756 said:


> My street in mpls won't be plowed until sometime tomorrow.


Mine was plowed. Bare pavement too.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1763756 said:


> My street in mpls won't be plowed until sometime tomorrow.


I still don't get that? That city needs way more trucks and people to plow.


----------



## wintergreen82

Wow we had a company meeting and still aren't sure how we are going to handle this upcoming storm. We have outside help coming in tomorrow to truck but some sites just can not afford it. We are completely out of room. To top that off is the 40mph winds. Snow is one thing but when you can't control where it goes is another. Looks like we are in for some trouble.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1763756 said:


> My street in mpls won't be plowed until sometime tomorrow.


What are you waiting for. Get that road done. Go as fast as you can an blow it all onto the sidewalk.


----------



## SnowGuy73

wintergreen82;1763762 said:


> Wow we had a company meeting and still aren't sure how we are going to handle this upcoming storm. We have outside help coming in tomorrow to truck but some sites just can not afford it. We are completely out of room. To top that off is the 40mph winds. Snow is one thing but when you can't control where it goes is another. Looks like we are in for some trouble.


Yup, sounds like a great time.


----------



## CityGuy

wintergreen82;1763762 said:


> Wow we had a company meeting and still aren't sure how we are going to handle this upcoming storm. We have outside help coming in tomorrow to truck but some sites just can not afford it. We are completely out of room. To top that off is the 40mph winds. Snow is one thing but when you can't control where it goes is another. Looks like we are in for some trouble.


Back when I use to contract for someone we would send the loader in and stack or push back in our prime push points. Did not ask for money it was for our own good. Plus it goes a long way with a customer that may be thinking of someone else.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1763759 said:


> I still don't get that? That city needs way more trucks and people to plow.


You should see it. Its a three day event.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1763756 said:


> My street in mpls won't be plowed until sometime tomorrow.


Was just thinking. I know scary. But the city requires homeowners to shovel walks within 24 hrs of the end of a snow right? Then the plow goes by 2 days later and puts at least some of it back on the walk. I know that would piss me off and I would tell the city you put it there you clean it.

Why not just say within 12 hours of the road being plowed?


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1763768 said:


> You should see it. Its a three day event.


I know there are parking issues and what not but why not just make 1 side of the road no parking at all and then they could plow the snow to that side? Maybe once in awhile change sides to clean the other out.


----------



## Greenery

SSS Inc.;1763756 said:


> My street in mpls won't be plowed until sometime tomorrow.


I was thinking that earlier. I really shouldnt complain as i have it pretty good compared to Mpls or St Paul.


----------



## Greenery

wintergreen82;1763762 said:


> Wow we had a company meeting and still aren't sure how we are going to handle this upcoming storm. We have outside help coming in tomorrow to truck but some sites just can not afford it. We are completely out of room. To top that off is the 40mph winds. Snow is one thing but when you can't control where it goes is another. Looks like we are in for some trouble.


Pony up the bucks to haul or push back or lose parking.

I dont see it as your problem.

I have a town home assoc. that is full of dentist,lawyers and such (plenty of money there) and almost every available space is full to the brim. For under a hundred bucks per resident I could have 70% of it hauled or blown back. But they choose to not have it done. I just dont get it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Don't think were going to do 40° today. Phone shows 38°


----------



## wintergreen82

Hamelfire;1763767 said:


> Back when I use to contract for someone we would send the loader in and stack or push back in our prime push points. Did not ask for money it was for our own good. Plus it goes a long way with a customer that may be thinking of someone else.


Yeah we've been going hard on the ones we can. Got a payloader coming tomorrow. The ones that I really worry about are some of our business associations where the entire parking lot is full all day as they have 40 businesses and we can only push snow in the grass middles that are already full. It'll be interesting to see how this plays out. Has the feel of Dec a few years ago where we went from 3-6 to 4-8 to 8-12 all thru out the day. Went 60 hrs straight.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1763772 said:


> I know there are parking issues and what not but why not just make 1 side of the road no parking at all and then they could plow the snow to that side? Maybe once in awhile change sides to clean the other out.


They will be making it one side parking here soon if we get any more snow. I can no longer make it down my street unless everyone parks perfectly.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

wintergreen82;1763762 said:


> Wow we had a company meeting and still aren't sure how we are going to handle this upcoming storm. We have outside help coming in tomorrow to truck but some sites just can not afford it. We are completely out of room. To top that off is the 40mph winds. Snow is one thing but when you can't control where it goes is another. Looks like we are in for some trouble.


I'm in the same boat. We had small winds and ended up with drifts last snow. Can't imaging this crap


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1763779 said:


> Don't think were going to do 40° today. Phone shows 38°


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1763781 said:


> They will be making it one side parking here soon if we get any more snow. I can no longer make it down my street unless everyone parks perfectly.


I sometimes wonder how FD or even plow trucks go down the street even without snow. Now it has to be damn near impossible.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1763781 said:


> They will be making it one side parking here soon if we get any more snow. I can no longer make it down my street unless everyone parks perfectly.


They never park perfectly.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1763784 said:


>


Put your seat belt on.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1763787 said:


> Put your seat belt on.


Not on the lake....


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1763787 said:


> Put your seat belt on.


That's a no no on the ice.


----------



## CityGuy

5 just said 3-6 for the metro. Great. That will move like concrete


----------



## SnowGuy73

The fuel prices are because of a shortage die to the weather...... Doh K!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1763793 said:


> 5 just said 3-6 for the metro. Great. That will move like concrete


Wonderful.......


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1763794 said:


> The fuel prices are because of a shortage die to the weather...... Doh K!


Diesel has been the same here forever. It's always right about 3.85-3.95 It never really changes


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1763740 said:


> Personally I would can them and put the sacs out for bid. Just like the Blvd mowing. Someone like you will bid on it and then get a boat load of subs to handle it.


Sounds like a plan to me! Boulevard mowing huh? I think our guys do that too... WTF do they spend money on?

Not sure how many cul de sacs we have and not really looking to count them on my fire district map, but I always thought we had a ton...


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1763745 said:


> Who wants to hunt down mother nature and old man winter with me?


I'm game......


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1763793 said:


> 5 just said 3-6 for the metro. Great. That will move like concrete


So it will be nice and easy on the body and equipment. I bet it starts at 4am too!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1763797 said:


> Diesel has been the same here forever. It's always right about 3.85-3.95 It never really changes


That's why I think that excuse is bs.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1763799 said:


> I'm game......


I'm still waiting for a ride...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1763800 said:


> So it will be nice and easy on the body and equipment. I bet it starts at 4am too!


Why wouldn't it!


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;1763797 said:


> Diesel has been the same here forever. It's always right about 3.85-3.95 It never really changes


Thats what i thought to until last night.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Check out Thursday!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1763804 said:


> Thats what i thought to until last night.


I paid 3.93 last night


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1763805 said:


> Check out Thursday!


Weather channel?

Sounds about right.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## Polarismalibu

^ Havering fun like always I see ^


Your supposed to push the snow with the red thing up front


----------



## banonea

+plowguy;1763267 said:


> Moved snow all night in the bobcat to make room for more snow thursday. I need to do some welding repairs today before the next snow is here


We are doing the same tonight. ...


----------



## unit28

the temps are kind of mediocre in the 850 mb's also


----------



## unit28

nws new update for me

WEDNESDAY
Sunny in the morning...then becoming partly cloudy. patchy fog in the morning. *Highs around 40*. South winds 5 to 10 mph.

WEDNESDAY NIGHT
Not as cold. Cloudy. A 40 percent chance of snow...*possibly mixed with rain and sleet after midnight*. Lows in the upper 20s. South winds 10 to 15 mph.

THURSDAY
Snow. *Snow accumulation of 2 to 3 inches.
* *Highs in the mid 30s*. 
Southwest winds around 5 mph increasing to northwest 10 to 15 mph in the afternoon. Chance of snow 90 percent.

THURSDAY NIGHT
Much colder. Mostly cloudy with a 50 percent chance of snow. Areas of blowing and drifting snow. Lows around 8. Northwest winds 15 to 20 mph.


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1763826 said:


> nws new update for me
> 
> WEDNESDAY
> Sunny in the morning...then becoming partly cloudy. patchy fog in the morning. *Highs around 40*. South winds 5 to 10 mph.
> 
> WEDNESDAY NIGHT
> Not as cold. Cloudy. A 40 percent chance of snow...*possibly mixed with rain and sleet after midnight*. Lows in the upper 20s. South winds 10 to 15 mph.
> 
> THURSDAY
> Snow. *Snow accumulation of 2 to 3 inches.
> * *Highs in the mid 30s*.
> Southwest winds around 5 mph increasing to northwest 10 to 15 mph in the afternoon. Chance of snow 90 percent.
> 
> THURSDAY NIGHT
> Much colder. Mostly cloudy with a 50 percent chance of snow. Areas of blowing and drifting snow. Lows around 8. Northwest winds 15 to 20 mph.


Where are you again, Alex?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1763830 said:


> Where are you again, Alex?


Isanti....

Well that was fun. Good thing I feel remotely better.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1763809 said:


>


Thank god for having the blower with!


----------



## SnoFarmer

Thumbs Up
LOCATION...EAST OF A LINE FROM KABETOGAMA LAKE TO NEAR PINE CITY
MINNESOTA INCLUDING NORTHWEST WISCONSIN. THIS INCLUDES
HIBBING...TWIN PORTS...HINCKLEY...ASHLAND...HAYWARD
LAKES...PHILLIPS.

* TIMING...SNOW INCREASING THURSDAY AFTERNOON...HEAVY AT TIMES
THURSDAY NIGHT.

* SNOW/ICE ACCUMULATIONS...GREATER THAN 8 INCHES.

* WINDS/VISIBILITY...NORTHWEST WINDS 30 TO 40 MPH THURSDAY NIGHT
WITH HIGHER GUSTS.

:waving:

good times....


----------



## SnoFarmer

nice, real nice...

i hate it when that happens/



LwnmwrMan22;1763809 said:


>


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1763833 said:


> Isanti....
> 
> Well that was fun. Good thing I feel remotely better.


Gotcha......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

And now the Mother In Law just called. Furnace isn't working in my rental she lives in.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnoFarmer;1763844 said:


> Thumbs Up
> LOCATION...EAST OF A LINE FROM KABETOGAMA LAKE TO NEAR PINE CITY
> MINNESOTA INCLUDING NORTHWEST WISCONSIN. THIS INCLUDES
> HIBBING...TWIN PORTS...HINCKLEY...ASHLAND...HAYWARD
> LAKES...PHILLIPS.
> 
> * TIMING...SNOW INCREASING THURSDAY AFTERNOON...HEAVY AT TIMES
> THURSDAY NIGHT.
> 
> * SNOW/ICE ACCUMULATIONS...GREATER THAN 8 INCHES.
> 
> * WINDS/VISIBILITY...NORTHWEST WINDS 30 TO 40 MPH THURSDAY NIGHT
> WITH HIGHER GUSTS.
> 
> :waving:
> 
> good times....


I thought it was supposed to be in Wisconsin and not that far north.....


----------



## SnoFarmer

I thought the main track was south of us too.

last night it was a 70% chance of 2-3"



SnowGuy73;1763860 said:


> I thought it was supposed to be in Wisconsin and not that far north.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnoFarmer;1763867 said:


> I thought the main track was south of us too.
> 
> last night it was a 70% chance of 2-3"


Looks like some huge totals around Ironwood.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1763872 said:


> Looks like some huge totals around Ironwood.


Michigan, or?...


----------



## SnowGuy73

4 says 3.7" for Thursdays Dick storm.


----------



## banonea

wintergreen82;1763762 said:


> Wow we had a company meeting and still aren't sure how we are going to handle this upcoming storm. We have outside help coming in tomorrow to truck but some sites just can not afford it. We are completely out of room. To top that off is the 40mph winds. Snow is one thing but when you can't control where it goes is another. Looks like we are in for some trouble.


If you need help, I may be able to step in and give you a hand when we get our route done. We are going to be doing open ups on all till the overnight. We are going out tonight to push back and stack our accounts. I could stack snow tomorrow if you need.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1763876 said:


> Michigan, or?...


Yes. When I saw Ashland posted I got curious (Wife's hometown) and looked at what things are looking like up that way. This storm goes right up through Wisconsin and gains strength as it does it looks like. Just east of Ashland looks like well over a foot.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MIL has heat again. Nice to have a local furnace guy that likes you.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1763798 said:


> Sounds like a plan to me! Boulevard mowing huh? I think our guys do that too... WTF do they spend money on?
> 
> Not sure how many cul de sacs we have and not really looking to count them on my fire district map, but I always thought we had a ton...


Fire trucks and secret stashes of money they don't want the employees to know about except they forgot public money is public information. Last contract they said they were broke and had no money. 2 new fire trucks, boat load new squad cars, park functions all the time and we found the money and then threatened to go public with the fact of all these secret accounts and all the sudden we got what we wanted. Just competative pay live similar sized cities.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1763809 said:


>


How did you do that?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1763809 said:


>


Uh... ohhhhhhhhh...


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;1763826 said:


> nws new update for me
> 
> WEDNESDAY
> Sunny in the morning...then becoming partly cloudy. patchy fog in the morning. *Highs around 40*. South winds 5 to 10 mph.
> 
> WEDNESDAY NIGHT
> Not as cold. Cloudy. A 40 percent chance of snow...*possibly mixed with rain and sleet after midnight*. Lows in the upper 20s. South winds 10 to 15 mph.
> 
> THURSDAY
> Snow. *Snow accumulation of 2 to 3 inches.
> * *Highs in the mid 30s*.
> Southwest winds around 5 mph increasing to northwest 10 to 15 mph in the afternoon. Chance of snow 90 percent.
> 
> THURSDAY NIGHT
> Much colder. Mostly cloudy with a 50 percent chance of snow. Areas of blowing and drifting snow. Lows around 8. Northwest winds 15 to 20 mph.


Your northern Anoka County area right?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1763892 said:


> Yes. When I saw Ashland posted I got curious (Wife's hometown) and looked at what things are looking like up that way. This storm goes right up through Wisconsin and gains strength as it does it looks like. Just east of Ashland looks like well over a foot.


Hmmmmm... Wonder why NWS doesn't show anything for totals but they do here.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1763872 said:


> Looks like some huge totals around Ironwood.


Won't get into the cabin anytime soon I guess.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1763904 said:



> Your northern Anoka County area right?


Correct, from what I'm told.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1763876 said:


> Michigan, or?...


Northern Wisc. Close to Michigan.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1763857 said:


> And now the Mother In Law just called. Furnace isn't working in my rental she lives in.


You just can't catch a break can you.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1763892 said:


> Yes. When I saw Ashland posted I got curious (Wife's hometown) and looked at what things are looking like up that way. This storm goes right up through Wisconsin and gains strength as it does it looks like. Just east of Ashland looks like well over a foot.


I've heard and seen a few pics of 300+ inch snow up that way. People diging out around there houses with loaders.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1763896 said:


> MIL has heat again. Nice to have a local furnace guy that likes you.


Hows the pocket book? Little lighter?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1763909 said:


> Correct, from what I'm told.


Cool. Just catching up. I eat dinner and there is 4 pages to catch up on.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1763899 said:


> Fire trucks and secret stashes of money they don't want the employees to know about except they forgot public money is public information. Last contract they said they were broke and had no money. 2 new fire trucks, boat load new squad cars, park functions all the time and we found the money and then threatened to go public with the fact of all these secret accounts and all the sudden we got what we wanted. Just competative pay live similar sized cities.


Wow... now I dont feel so bad about this City...


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1763918 said:


> Wow... now I dont feel so bad about this City...


They are all bad. IT's just how much do you want to dig into finding things.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1763920 said:


> They are all bad. IT's just how much do you want to dig into finding things.


About it too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dahl says 3-6" Thursday....... Now I am worried!


----------



## CityGuy

Dahl says 3-6 metro, 7-10 for Jim and Banno


----------



## banonea

Hamelfire;1763926 said:


> Dahl says 3-6 metro, 7-10 for Jim and Banno


Let it come, we will be ready..... White gold baby........


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1763925 said:


> Dahl says 3-6" Thursday....... Now I am worried!


Not sure what to think. It use to be small storms that they talked about 1-2 inches were the big ones. And Big totals fizzled out into little totals. THis year they are all over the board so I am not sure what to think anymore.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1763929 said:


> Not sure what to think. It use to be small storms that they talked about 1-2 inches were the big ones. And Big totals fizzled out into little totals. THis year they are all over the board so I am not sure what to think anymore.


Yup..................


----------



## CityGuy

Green must be in class again?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1763932 said:


> Green must be in class again?


I guessing your right.


----------



## SnowGuy73

This place is dead tonight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Might be an early bed night.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1763938 said:


> Might be an early bed night.


I was watching tie breaker curling and playing.

http://www.kongregate.com/games/hotshotcurling/curling-simulation


----------



## banonea

SnowGuy73;1763938 said:


> Might be an early bed night.


Heading there shortly, get up at midnight and move snow. ..


----------



## CityGuy

For all you business owners with employee's.

A friend of mine called me today and told me that his former employer docked his pay 1000.00 for something. I told him I thought that was illegal. He said he signed something about the employee would pay the insurance deductable. Is this legal? Even if they signed something?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1763937 said:


> This place is dead tonight.


it will liven up when kids go to bed.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1763939 said:


> I was watching tie breaker curling and playing.
> 
> http://www.kongregate.com/games/hotshotcurling/curling-simulation


SSS will like that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1763901 said:


> How did you do that?


Plowing a landfill.

If you slide off the side of the road, between the grass being longer, and the snow being like granular sugar, the back end just slides sideways down the hill.

I had the whole driver's side dug out, but I just couldn't get it to pop back up on the road.

Finally decided to blow out the back end and back down the road.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1763942 said:


> For all you business owners with employee's.
> 
> A friend of mine called me today and told me that his former employer docked his pay 1000.00 for something. I told him I thought that was illegal. He said he signed something about the employee would pay the insurance deductable. Is this legal? Even if they signed something?


Don't think so. Can't do much with pay.

Tell him to call MN Dept. of Labor and Industry. They like those types of phone calls.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1763945 said:


> SSS will like that.


I do like that and that was my post. :waving::laughing::laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1763915 said:


> Hows the pocket book? Little lighter?


Ignitor box. Already fixed. No idea on the bill, I would assume $200.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1763949 said:


> I do like that and that was my post. :waving::laughing::laughing:


Soory on the phone it looked like Bano posted that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1763943 said:


> it will liven up when kids go to bed.


You might be right.


----------



## banonea

Hamelfire;1763953 said:


> Soory on the phone it looked like Bano posted that.


What I do now....lol


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1763945 said:


> SSS will like that.


I'd think so.... He posted it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1763947 said:


> Plowing a landfill.
> 
> If you slide off the side of the road, between the grass being longer, and the snow being like granular sugar, the back end just slides sideways down the hill.
> 
> I had the whole driver's side dug out, but I just couldn't get it to pop back up on the road.
> 
> Finally decided to blow out the back end and back down the road.


Going to be hard to fight if he signed saying he would.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1763949 said:


> I do like that and that was my post. :waving::laughing::laughing:


Hahahahah!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bob sledding!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1763958 said:


> Going to be hard to fight if he signed saying he would.


Wrong post to quote.....


----------



## ryde307

All of this melting is bad for business. The snow piles shrunk alot today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1763962 said:


> Wrong post to quote.....


Son of a......

I pulled a Hamel!


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1763963 said:


> All of this melting is bad for business. The snow piles shrunk alot today.


Settle down!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Enough with the skating......


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1763964 said:


> Son of a......
> 
> I pulled a Hamel!


hahahaha.........


----------



## Ranger620

Hey CB was that you I saw in the green?? 4 door entering 81 to go south. One of your trucks pulled in behind me.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1763966 said:


> Enough with the skating......


has it been on every day?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1763969 said:


> has it been on every day?


Seems like everytime I turn it on!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Women's bob sled now!!


----------



## Martinson9

Hamelfire;1763942 said:


> For all you business owners with employee's.
> 
> A friend of mine called me today and told me that his former employer docked his pay 1000.00 for something. I told him I thought that was illegal. He said he signed something about the employee would pay the insurance deductable. Is this legal? Even if they signed something?


We would have had a better day yesterday if I could dock people's pay for everything they did wrong. Tail Light, garage door panel, mail box.

I'm no legal expert, but I'd bet everything I have to say you can't do it. Could the city dock your pay for knocking over mailboxes?

I'd definitely let the employer know that I was planning on notifying the state. Give them the chance to do the right thing.


----------



## CityGuy

Martinson9;1763979 said:


> We would have had a better day yesterday if I could dock people's pay for everything they did wrong. Tail Light, garage door panel, mail box.
> 
> I'm no legal expert, but I'd bet everything I have to say you can't do it. Could the city dock your pay for knocking over mailboxes?
> 
> I'd definitely let the employer know that I was planning on notifying the state. Give them the chance to do the right thing.


I thought I read or heard it somewhere that they cannot touch your pay. But without seeing what he signed and what it actually said it's hard to know for sure.

I know non of us are legal experts but thought I would throw it out for insight.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1763973 said:


> Seems like everytime I turn it on!


And again tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1763986 said:


> And again tomorrow.


Ya.... Damn it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak will have his predictions out tonight..... It moved west, what a shocker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1763985 said:


> I thought I read or heard it somewhere that they cannot touch your pay. But without seeing what he signed and what it actually said it's hard to know for sure.
> 
> I know non of us are legal experts but thought I would throw it out for insight.


I wanted to dock $80 for a DOT card I paid for, for a new employee who quit 2 days later.

MN Dept of L&I said I could ask for the $80, but I couldn't dock it.

Never asked if I had something signed or anything in writing.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Canadian redhead looks cute.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Americans.... Not so much.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Snowboarding coming up.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1763991 said:


> Novak will have his predictions out tonight..... It moved west, what a shocker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Shoot me! Right in the head.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1764000 said:


> Snowboarding coming up.


Too many blue mountains?


----------



## CityGuy

Just for you snow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1764002 said:


> Too many blue mountains?


Olympics. .....


----------



## CityGuy

TKLAWN;1764002 said:


> Too many blue mountains?


No he wants to try it and see if he makes it down. If not he won't have to worry about the snow on thursday,


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1764001 said:


> Shoot me! Right in the head.


Agreed............


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1764006 said:


> No he wants to try it and see if he makes it down. If not he won't have to worry about the snow on thursday,


I have a board, haven't used in about 10 years.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1763991 said:


> Novak will have his predictions out tonight..... It moved west, what a shocker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I told you that hours ago. :waving: Novaks looking at the same stuff. He is now waiting for the next runs to load before he commits. I'll let you know what the trend is in approx 30 minutes.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1764003 said:


> Just for you snow.


Hahahahah.

Hahahahah.

Hahahahah.

That's great, love it!


----------



## CityGuy

Remember to keep your kids out of snow forts. With the warmer temps snow has become unstabe.

Report of a 9 year old trapped in one in Zimmerman.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1764009 said:


> I told you that hours ago. :waving: Novaks looking at the same stuff. He is now waiting for the next runs to load before he commits. I'll let you know what the trend is in approx 30 minutes.


You need to get a wether site for me to follow then.

What's your predictions right now?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1764011 said:


> Remember to keep your kids out of snow forts. With the warmer temps snow has become unstabe.
> 
> Report of a 9 year old trapped in one in Zimmerman.


Police clips?


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1764007 said:


> Agreed............


Bout ready to pack my sh!t up and leave this god for saken wasteland.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1764014 said:


> You need to get a wether site for me to follow then.
> 
> What's your predictions right now?


I'll let you know in about 25 minutes.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1764016 said:


> Police clips?


Yes sir..............


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1764020 said:


> I'll let you know in about 25 minutes.


What the hell, you said you knew hours ago it shifted..... Come on Ian!

Haha.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1764019 said:


> Bout ready to pack my sh!t up and leave this god for saken wasteland.


Can I come with ?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1764022 said:


> Yes sir..............


Figured, saw that too.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1764026 said:


> What the hell, you said you knew hours ago it shifted..... Come on Ian!
> 
> Haha.


I want to see if moved even more. My reputation is on the line.payup


----------



## ryde307

SnowGuy73;1763965 said:


> Settle down!


We are in the snow removal business. I want snow to remove.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1764031 said:


> I want to see if moved even more. My reputation is on the line.payup


Ok Dahl...........

Haha.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1764028 said:


> Can I come with ?


Yup, where to?


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1764035 said:


> We are in the snow removal business. I want snow to remove.


Sorry to upset you.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1764038 said:


> Yup, where to?


Davenport, IA?


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1764038 said:


> Yup, where to?


Wichita, KS?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1764041 said:


> Davenport, IA?


Hate to burst your bubble but it's going to snow there too.


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1764035 said:


> We are in the snow removal business. I want snow to remove.


Thank you, me too!!!!!.payuppayuppayuppayup


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1764041 said:


> Davenport, IA?


Ahh, I was thinking a little more of an upgrade.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1764038 said:


> Yup, where to?


Or we could just stay here and mail in the rest of the season.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1764042 said:


> Wichita, KS?


Try again.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1764043 said:


> Hate to burst your bubble but it's going to snow there too.


Who cares, we don't plow once we move!


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1764045 said:


> Ahh, I was thinking a little more of an upgrade.


Key west, FL?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1764046 said:


> Or we could just stay here and mail in the rest of the season.


It's almost March. It will melt


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1764046 said:


> Or we could just stay here and mail in the rest of the season.


Done deal. If I put everything on Craigslist it should be gone by noon.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1764047 said:


> Try again.


West st Paul, MN?

Haha.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I hope you all enjoy your evening. I'm headed to bed.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1764051 said:


> Done deal. If I put everything on Craigslist it should be gone by noon.


I just said the same thing today... I should just sell everything!


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1764049 said:


> Key west, FL?


Now you talking. Think they have Coors light?


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1764054 said:


> I hope you all enjoy your evening. I'm headed to bed.


have a good one lwn


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1764056 said:


> Now you talking. Think they have Coors light?


I don't know, but I have a connection!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1764050 said:


> It's almost March. It will melt


Ill use that one when the phone rings wondering why I didn't show up.

Haha.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wyomingnhas been increased.... 2-4, 1-3 Thursday/Thursday night


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1764061 said:


> Wyomingnhas been increased.... 2-4, 1-3 Thursday/Thursday night


Of course it did.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm at 2-4, 1-2"...... My butt hurts.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1764065 said:


> I'm at 2-4, 1-2"...... My butt hurts.


I don't want to know.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1764066 said:


> I don't want to know.


I do..........

I can send you a picture, of you want.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1764065 said:


> I'm at 2-4, 1-2"...... My butt hurts.


Riding with bedazzled today?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1764069 said:


> Riding with bedazzled today?


Nope. That's mean, you can't pick on him when he's not here.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1764065 said:


> I'm at 2-4, 1-2"...... My butt hurts.


Funny, mine hasn't changed yet.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1764067 said:


> I do..........
> 
> I can send you a picture, of you want.


Hope you were bucket fishing and not at the eagle happy hour.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1764071 said:


> Funny, mine hasn't changed yet.


Probably won't...... You want this sh!t.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Snowboard cross is entertaining.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hourly is still 23:00 tomorrow to 05:00 Friday total is up to 4.4" of unwanted, pain on butt, concrete like, piss poor timed, headache causing snow!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1764075 said:


> Snowboard cross is entertaining.


Ya it is!!


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1763977 said:


> Women's bob sled now!!


Getting sick of bobsled and skeleton and luge and stuff. See it once and thats about as exciting as it gets. until people start crashing.



TKLAWN;1764019 said:


> Bout ready to pack my sh!t up and leave this god for saken wasteland.


I think thats how most of us feel.



ryde307;1764035 said:


> We are in the snow removal business. I want snow to remove.


No one complains more about the weather than the snow removal guys. Proven fact.



SnowGuy73;1764060 said:


> Ill use that one when the phone rings wondering why I didn't show up.
> 
> Haha.


Thought about saying that when we got the may storm last year.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1764071 said:


> Funny, mine hasn't changed yet.


Keep an eye on the convection track coming up through kal/MO
CAN WATCH IT SHIFT THE LPS BEFORE NWS UPDATES HERE


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1764077 said:


> Hourly is still 23:00 tomorrow to 05:00 Friday total is up to 4.4" of unwanted, pain on butt, concrete like, piss poor timed, headache causing snow!


That was a mouthful of adjectives.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1764075 said:


> Snowboard cross is entertaining.


Agree........


----------



## unit28

Kansas....


----------



## skorum03

Anyone want to write a paper on sustainability for my english class for me? Such an interesting topic....


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bronze, that not too bad. ussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflag


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1764082 said:


> Agree........


Agree x 2

Storms coming


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1764079 said:


> Getting sick of bobsled and skeleton and luge and stuff. See it once and thats about as exciting as it gets. until people start crashing.
> 
> I think thats how most of us feel.
> 
> No one complains more about the weather than the snow removal guys. Proven fact.
> 
> Thought about saying that when we got the may storm last year.


I didn't see much of the skeleton this time, besides the night the girl from the US won.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1764085 said:


> Kansas....


Hawaii .......


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1763968 said:


> Hey CB was that you I saw in the green?? 4 door entering 81 to go south. One of your trucks pulled in behind me.


Earlier today? Probably... crew cab short box?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1764088 said:


> Bronze, that not too bad. ussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflag


Nice!........


----------



## unit28

Micillium?


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1764090 said:


> I didn't seeuch of the skeleton this time, besides the night the girl from the US won.


Well let me tell you more about it.... a whole bunch of people dove down the track on a sled thats just slightly different than the luge sled and they all finished within less than a second of each other

Thrilling.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1764091 said:


> Hawaii .......


Too warm....


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1763987 said:


>


.............


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1764096 said:


> Well let me tell you more about it.... a whole bunch of people dove down the track on a sled thats just slightly different than the luge sled and they all finished within less than a second of each other
> 
> Thrilling.


Haha.

No way!


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1764095 said:


> Micillium?


Fungus.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1764101 said:


> Fungus.....


Hey Dahl..... Been more than 30 minutes!

Did you watch novaks video?


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;1764096 said:


> Well let me tell you more about it.... a whole bunch of people dove down the track on a sled thats just slightly different than the luge sled and they all finished within less than a second of each other
> 
> Thrilling.


Head first. Enough said.


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1764093 said:


> Earlier today? Probably... crew cab short box?


Yup. You pulled in right behind me, car or two back. would have been Monday afternoon. White ford with topper and ebling on back


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1764100 said:


> Haha.
> 
> No way!


I know!

I couldn't believe it.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1764097 said:


> Too warm....


too expensive


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1764107 said:


> too expensive


That too, and too fat (me).


----------



## unit28

Oh boy......

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/mbrfc/?n=24_48hr_qpf


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1764108 said:


> That too, and too fat (me).


Well you would fit right in there. They like to eat over there on the island


----------



## CityGuy

skiing again? Lets see some hockey.

I think I am having withdrawls


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1764102 said:


> Hey Dahl..... Been more than 30 minutes!


Nam in same position but less precip. Showing 5-6" not 9-10". Track remains similar but could change. The finite details and isolated higher totals are hard to predict. I think it will snow. I think 5" for the metro is "possibly going to be likely" at some point. Largest totals from Ashland to Ironwood. 

Track of storm is trending, QPF is wavering slightly.


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1764110 said:


> Oh boy......
> 
> http://www.crh.noaa.gov/mbrfc/?n=24_48hr_qpf


I must be missing something here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1764113 said:


> Nam in same position but less precip. Showing 5-6" not 9-10". Track remains similar but could change. The finite details and isolated higher totals are hard to predict. I think it will snow. I think 5" for the metro is "possibly going to be likely" at some point. Largest totals from Ashland to Ironwood.
> 
> Track of storm is trending, QPF is wavering slightly.


Best part...... "I think it will snow".


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1764112 said:


> skiing again? Lets see some hockey.
> 
> I think I am having withdrawls


Hockey is on during the day. In fact we play our first elimination game tomorrow at 11 I think against the Czech team. I bet it will be shown at 4 p.m. as well. I vow not to spill the beans if i do watch it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1764105 said:


> Yup. You pulled in right behind me, car or two back. would have been Monday afternoon. White ford with topper and ebling on back


Yep, I do recall that...


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1763932 said:


> Green must be in class again?


Fire meeting


----------



## Ranger620

Hamelfire;1764112 said:


> skiing again? Lets see some hockey.
> 
> I think I am having withdrawls


Girls play Thursday at 11 against Canada for the gold. Should be a good game. Most likely be plowing the way It sounds.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1764116 said:


> Hockey is on during the day. In fact we play our first elimination game tomorrow at 11 I think against the Czech team. I bet it will be shown at 4 p.m. as well. I vow not to spill the beans if i do watch it.


thanks. Now to not hear it on the radio


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;1764114 said:


> I must be missing something here.


Just a map to use if you need to draw travel impact circles around it


----------



## SnowGuy73

Australian chick is hot!


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1764124 said:


> Just s map to use if you need to draw travel impact circles around it


O thanks, but I have someone that does that for me.


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1764119 said:


> Yep, I do recall that...


Next time Ill wave.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1764124 said:


> Just a map to use if you need to draw travel impact circles around it


Don't forget rectangles. Thumbs Up

Edit: Nevermind, that guy doesn't do travel impact just snow totals.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1764120 said:


> Fire meeting


Just as fun I bet.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1764065 said:


> I'm at 2-4, 1-2"...... My butt hurts.


What where you doing with that snow man?


----------



## SnowGuy73

The US chick winked at me!!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1764135 said:


> Just as fun I bet.


Loads of fun


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1764138 said:


> The US chick winked at me!!


Keep dreaming. She was winking at Richard.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1764137 said:


> What where you doing with that snow man?


Wouldn't you like to know...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1764140 said:


> Keep dreaming. She was winking at Richard.


Ha!.....................


----------



## ryde307

based on the NWS graph it looks like most of it should come between 9AM - 10PM not perfect but better than overnight.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1764141 said:


> Wouldn't you like to know...


Well your butt hurts and the snow man appeared to have taken a Viagra.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ski half pipe should be interesting.


----------



## CityGuy

4 days to Daytona.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1764148 said:


> 4 days to Daytona.


Ya!..............


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1764154 said:


> Ya!..............


No! Can't do it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1764146 said:


> Well your butt hurts and the snow man appeared to have taken a Viagra.


Careful, for big brother watches!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1764156 said:


> Careful, for big brother watches!


Can't keep up.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1764155 said:


> No! Can't do it.


Mine was a sarcastic Ya.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1764160 said:


> Can't keep up.


Possible..


----------



## OC&D

ryde307;1764145 said:


> based on the NWS graph it looks like most of it should come between 9AM - 10PM not perfect but better than overnight.


I can only hope. I just want a nice quiet night of plowing where I'm not battling a bunch of goddamn traffic.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1764163 said:


> Mine was a sarcastic Ya.


Sure it was. I just can't get into it. Every time I happen to flip it on its some crazy historic crash or something though.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1764168 said:


> Sure it was. I just can't get into it. Every time I happen to flip it on its some crazy historic crash or something though.


You better watch Sunday then.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1764165 said:


> I can only hope. I just want a nice quiet night of plowing where I'm not battling a bunch of goddamn traffic.


I hear ya. Are you watching hockey live tomorrow or recorded?

Carolyn Mano has cute hair.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1764165 said:


> I can only hope. I just want a nice quiet night of plowing where I'm not battling a bunch of goddamn traffic.


Agreed!.....


----------



## Camden

You see the promos for the 500? They feature Jimmy (cup champ), Kenseth (cup champ) and....Dale Jr? Wtf? Let's try to figure out who doesn't belong! They should've had Gordon or Stewart in that spot.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1764169 said:


> You better watch Sunday then.


I need about a five minute window of when to watch. Never watched a whole race.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1764127 said:


> Next time Ill wave.


Me too! Unless its after plowing and i'm just focused on not falling asleep...


----------



## skorum03

half pipe skiing is kinda cool. Beats the hell out of figure skating or luge/bobsled


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1764148 said:


> 4 days to Daytona.


Now you're talkin


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1764172 said:


> You see the promos for the 500? They feature Jimmy (cup champ), Kenseth (cup champ) and....Dale Jr? Wtf? Let's try to figure out who doesn't belong! They should've had Gordon or Stewart in that spot.


He's the face of nascar. The ladies love him.


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;1764176 said:


> half pipe skiing is kinda cool. Beats the hell out of figure skating or luge/bobsled


The single ladies skating is always good.


----------



## CityGuy

Quality die? I know he's sick but have not seen a check in.


----------



## CityGuy

Wow.. Methane leak at the house and I know the source.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Girls state hockey tournament starts tomorrow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Oh no!!!!!!!!!

Guy sounds hurt. But then he skied off?????


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1764187 said:


> Girls state hockey tournament starts tomorrow.


No wonder it's going to be a big storm.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1764189 said:


> Oh no!!!!!!!!!


That looked like it hurt.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1764190 said:


> No wonder it's going to be a big storm.


Tournament time.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1764190 said:


> No wonder it's going to be a big storm.


Never fails


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1764192 said:


> Tournament time.


Yep..........


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ha... Panhandle Hooker...


----------



## skorum03

I think I'm going to bed.


----------



## skorum03

Might as well rest up for thursday since I just got moved in to the 4-8 and 1-3 range


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1764148 said:


> 4 days to Daytona.


And 100 days til spring


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;1764202 said:


> Might as well rest up for thursday since I just got moved in to the 4-8 and 1-3 range


You wanted it to move west. :laughing: 5-11 shows a lot of uncertainty though.


----------



## Camden

Hamelfire;1764180 said:


> He's the face of nascar. The ladies love him.


Yeah, yeah, yeah...he's popular so what. Talent wise he's right there with Danica.


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1764208 said:


> You wanted it to move west. :laughing: 5-11 shows a lot of uncertainty though.


I'm open to whatever it wants to do... I'm already planning on plowing on thursday and friday so might as well. right? You're right that is a lot of uncertainty.


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;1764212 said:


> I'm open to whatever it wants to do... I'm already planning on plowing on thursday and friday so might as well. right? You're right that is a lot of uncertainty.


I'll take whatever happens as well as long as at least a couple inches falls.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1764170 said:


> I hear ya. Are you watching hockey live tomorrow or recorded?
> 
> Carolyn Mano has cute hair.


Recorded. My wife loves the game as much as me, so as a courtesy I wait and watch the games with her in the evening.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1764218 said:


> Recorded. My wife loves the game as much as me, so as a courtesy I wait and watch the games with her in the evening.


Well if I happen to watch live I won't ruin it for ya. I was ready to watch the replay the other day and kfan ruined that in a hurry.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1764223 said:


> Well if I happen to watch live I won't ruin it for ya. I was ready to watch the replay the other day and kfan ruined that in a hurry.


 It just occurred to me that I haven't set the recording...I wonder if my wife did. I better check!

EDTA: I have no idea who is playing when, so I just set it to record all of the Hockey that's on tomorrow.


----------



## mdrohman

*Newb*

Hey guys, long time lurker on this thread. There are some great insights here about weather that I can't find anywhere else. I watch this thread before every storm.
I'm a small timer (first year in business) in Southwest Minneapolis (SSS, I think I may have picked up that you're kinda in that area too? I'm by 50th and Xerxes).

I have a couple questions for you guys who plow in Minneapolis:
For snow emergencies, when do you clear the ends of driveways?

To make everyone perfectly happy it seems like you would have to go out 3 times after the driveways are cleared - once for each snow emergency day.
Today I got my second complaint that I didn't clear the driveway end soon enough. Lady blamed me for her driving her car into the ridge and getting it stuck. Tomorrow is the final day for the emergency and the city will plow in the other half of my customers.

I was under the impression that most companies waited until the end of the emergency to clear the driveway ends (avoiding twice or three times the running around). What do you guys do? What time of day do you go out to be sure the city plows have been by already?

Do you and how do you explain that to the customer and/or put it in the contract?
Thanks for any info or opinions. Hope this post doesn't derail the thread from the Olympics too much.

Matt


----------



## SSS Inc.

mdrohman;1764227 said:


> Hey guys, long time lurker on this thread. There are some great insights here about weather that I can't find anywhere else. I watch this thread before every storm.
> I'm a small timer (first year in business) in Southwest Minneapolis (SSS, I think I may have picked up that you're kinda in that area too? I'm by 50th and Xerxes).
> 
> I have a couple questions for you guys who plow in Minneapolis:
> For snow emergencies, when do you clear the ends of driveways?
> 
> To make everyone perfectly happy it seems like you would have to go out 3 times after the driveways are cleared - once for each snow emergency day.
> Today I got my second complaint that I didn't clear the driveway end soon enough. Lady blamed me for her driving her car into the ridge and getting it stuck. Tomorrow is the final day for the emergency and the city will plow in the other half of my customers.
> 
> I was under the impression that most companies waited until the end of the emergency to clear the driveway ends (avoiding twice or three times the running around). What do you guys do? What time of day do you go out to be sure the city plows have been by already?
> 
> Do you and how do you explain that to the customer and/or put it in the contract?
> Thanks for any info or opinions. Hope this post doesn't derail the thread from the Olympics too much.
> 
> Matt


Hey Matt, I am right in your area. Lets just say I was within a hundred feet of that intersection at about 4 this morning. Don't do driveways so I can't help you there. Someone should be able to chime in though.


----------



## Camden

Matt - What's your agreement with the client say? Municipal berms can be tricky to nail down but you should have a clear understanding of what the expectation is.


----------



## OC&D

I see Novak has updated again:


----------



## BossPlow614

OC&D;1764233 said:


> I see Novak has updated again:


Nowack seems to be pretty accurate. I wouldn't mind 5-8" of snow as long as it doesn't fall in 5 hrs like recent events.

Edit: he seemed to missed the marking where lmn gets 18"+.


----------



## deicepro

Where's the drama...?


----------



## cbservicesllc

OC&D;1764233 said:


> I see Novak has updated again:


Yikes... that 8-12 is getting a little close...


----------



## OC&D

cbservicesllc;1764249 said:


> Yikes... that 8-12 is getting a little close...


Uhh, yeah. A little too close for my comfort. I'm perfectly fine plowing 3 or 4 inch snowfalls, but I really hate the huge ones where I literally fall into bed in shambles after I'm done. Fortunately I've been thinning down my route the last few years so snow doesn't interfere quite as much with my other work, so it's not as bad as it used to be.


----------



## mdrohman

Camden;1764230 said:


> Matt - What's your agreement with the client say? Municipal berms can be tricky to nail down but you should have a clear understanding of what the expectation is.


In my contract it just says that I will return to clear the ridge. Nothing more which leaves it very open to interpretation. I realize I need to be more specific and was wondering how other people spell it out and how they handle the timing of the actual clean up.


----------



## Polarismalibu

OC&D;1764233 said:


> I see Novak has updated again:


A foot of snow on the north shore?? I'm sold on that! Just in time for a ride this weekend!


----------



## IDST

My back is killing me. Between plowing and the ice dams I can hardly walk.


----------



## banonea

Off topic Question....

I am having a issue with my new '11 f350 super duty when I go from Drive to reverse. come to a complete stop after a push, put in reverse and the engine winds up... shift to neutral than back to reverse and clicks in no problem. dose this about 10 or more times a night. tranny temp is good, fluid is full and clean. took it to the shop and they checked for codes, nothing. they did update the software for the truck to see if that was that issue, didn't do anything. I think it is a solenoid issue but wanted a second opinion


----------



## cbservicesllc

mdrohman;1764254 said:


> In my contract it just says that I will return to clear the ridge. Nothing more which leaves it very open to interpretation. I realize I need to be more specific and was wondering how other people spell it out and how they handle the timing of the actual clean up.


The big debate... seems to be a big issue for me this year even out in the suburbs where most stuff only gets plowed once...

My contract states that we provide cleanup from city plow windrows within 24 hours after the event. I also added a blurb about if the windrow prevents access they can call and we'll move it up the list...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1764061 said:


> Wyomingnhas been increased.... 2-4, 1-3 Thursday/Thursday night


Wyoming has been increased again.... 3-7/1-3.

Good.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1764268 said:


> Off topic Question....
> 
> I am having a issue with my new '11 f350 super duty when I go from Drive to reverse. come to a complete stop after a push, put in reverse and the engine winds up... shift to neutral than back to reverse and clicks in no problem. dose this about 10 or more times a night. tranny temp is good, fluid is full and clean. took it to the shop and they checked for codes, nothing. they did update the software for the truck to see if that was that issue, didn't do anything. I think it is a solenoid issue but wanted a second opinion


Both my '12 and my '13 Dodge do it, like there's a hesitation before it wants to shift.

The other thought... Do you have electronic shift in your tranny? Or manual? My '06, it would have an issue where the shift lever was out of adjustment, so you would have to go past whatever gear, then come back to it.

Ie, shift into second, then come back to drive, shift into neutral then come back into reverse.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Holy smokes.... There is a LOT of moisture on the way. Wow!

Worst part, a high of 35 tomorrow as well. Or maybe that'll be a blessing, not sure.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jagext;1764267 said:


> My back is killing me. Between plowing and the ice dams I can hardly walk.


Do you do ice dam removal for customers?


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1764284 said:


> Both my '12 and my '13 Dodge do it, like there's a hesitation before it wants to shift.
> 
> The other thought... Do you have electronic shift in your tranny? Or manual? My '06, it would have an issue where the shift lever was out of adjustment, so you would have to go past whatever gear, then come back to it.
> 
> Ie, shift into second, then come back to drive, shift into neutral then come back into reverse.


I belive it is electronic shift
I am going to call my tyranny guys today and ask him what he thinks, i will let you know. ...


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1764285 said:


> Holy smokes.... There is a LOT of moisture on the way. Wow!
> 
> Worst part, a high of 35 tomorrow as well. Or maybe that'll be a blessing, not sure.


We just finished pushing back piles and moving piles at a few locations. Spent about 4 hours doing it but it will save a lot of headaches tomorrow. Other than checking a few blowers we are ready. Sound like we are in for at least 8", am I correct. ...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1764289 said:


> We just finished pushing back piles and moving piles at a few locations. Spent about 4 hours doing it but it will save a lot of headaches tomorrow. Other than checking a few blowers we are ready. Sound like we are in for at least 8", am I correct. ...


At least... Yes. Just about everyone here except Camden is in for 6-10"+, at least from last night's updates.

Waiting for NWS to update today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden - 

If you don't have enough work tomorrow, I'll put some trucks to work.

Got some more backup guys coming in, but I'd rather use regular plow guys.

Can put them at my schools so they aren't running all over the place burning gas.


----------



## banonea

I believe someone back a few pages said something about not having a big storm yet this year. ....


----------



## banonea

Haven't decided if i am going to put the third truck out or not, going to see what it brings. ...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like a 9 am to 9 pm for 8" of snow.

Wonderful!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Marler says 3-6"+ for the metro.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just think how much fun it's going to be to plow up all of those puddles too!!! Wheeeee!!!!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Channel 4 guy says Polar Vortex is coming back.


----------



## banonea

It's going to be a fun ride to say the least. ...


----------



## SnowGuy73

21, cloudy, calm. 

05:12


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS now has me in the 3-7, 1-2" ...... wonderful!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hourly shows 6.1".......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Good luck to jim and bano with your now Blizzard Warning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Channel 4 says wait til noon, then the storm will be over land instead of the Pacific Ocean.

Says snow bands should become tight with a sharp drop off to the west for totals.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Waiting for the "Barlow Report"™, then headed out to fill up trucks.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu also shows 6.1"...... I'm screwed!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1764316 said:


> Accu also shows 6.1"...... I'm screwed!


Accu has me at the same 6.1, however NWS has me at 8".


----------



## SnowGuy73

Am I the only one who doesn't care about this moron suspended from Rogers high school.... Jesus Christ, who gives a sh!t!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1764320 said:


> Accu has me at the same 6.1, however NWS has me at 8".


I'm screwed either way.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Barlow says sunny today now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Barlow saying 3-6".... Like he did Monday, ill plan for 10".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Barlow Report™ says 3-6"+.

Darn you snowguy!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I suppose I should go start filling trucks. Not much else to do at 6 am.


----------



## SnowGuy73

4 says 3-7"......


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1764327 said:


> I suppose I should go start filling trucks. Not much else to do at 6 am.


Drink coffee.........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Marler says 2-3" for tk, 4-7" me and the cities.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1764329 said:


> Drink coffee.........


Never have drank coffee. Could use a Rockstar though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

quality - you feeling better yet?

I still FEEL like crap, but can function.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1764332 said:


> Never have drank coffee. Could use a Rockstar though.


I love my coffee, about a pot a day for me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1764333 said:


> quality - you feeling better yet?
> 
> I still FEEL like crap, but can function.


That's an improvement!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Marler is pulling the same bs that everyone was pulling Monday..... "Metro mainly in the warning because of timing not because were expecting big amounts".

Doh K!


----------



## banonea

SnowGuy73;1764337 said:


> I love my coffee, about a pot a day for me.


Same here but mine is about $5.00 a large. Got to have my double creme De mint mora with 2 extra shots. ...... kttc calling for 6" to 10" with scattered 12". Me thinks we will be busy for a fer days.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Excellent..... -10 to -25 wind chills commonplace through Tuesday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sven says 3-7", showed 6. Something.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1764339 said:


> Marler is pulling the same bs that everyone was pulling Monday..... "Metro mainly in the warning because of timing not because were expecting big amounts".
> 
> Doh K!


That's what NWS had previously said in their discussions.

They've been getting a hard time on FB because of it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;1764342 said:


> Same here but mine is about $5.00 a large. Got to have my double creme De mint mora with 2 extra shots. ...... kttc calling for 6" to 10" with scattered 12". Me thinks we will be busy for a fer days.


I like my Starbucks coffee frappacinno as well!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1764338 said:


> That's an improvement!


Trust me, it's a 100% improvement over the other night. Hopefully by tomorrow I'm good.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1764345 said:


> That's what NWS had previously said in their discussions.
> 
> They've been getting a hard time on FB because of it.


Good to hear! Haha.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1764349 said:


> Good to hear! Haha.


I might have to go and join in.


----------



## SnowGuy73

There are birds chriping outside.... Sounds like a robin but I can't see them. Weird!


----------



## IDST

LwnmwrMan22;1764287 said:


> Do you do ice dam removal for customers?


Yes sir. Been going everyday for the last week


----------



## skorum03

Now I'm in the 6-12 total range

Sweet?


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1764355 said:


> Now I'm in the 6-12 total range
> 
> Sweet?


Maybe for you, I'd be googling " how to tie a noose" right now......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jagext;1764353 said:


> Yes sir. Been going everyday for the last week


I sold my steamer. I have a couple of townhomes that will probably call when it starts to warm up, I will be in touch.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm going in the right direction.... 3-7" and less than an inch now.


----------



## IDST

LwnmwrMan22;1764363 said:


> I sold my steamer. I have a couple of townhomes that will probably call when it starts to warm up, I will be in touch.


Sweet. Text me your number would you. I broke my old phone and didn't get to transfer your number


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1764359 said:


> Maybe for you, I'd be googling " how to tie a noose" right now......


Might want to google "how to spell noose" first.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1764364 said:


> I'm going in the right direction.... 3-7" and less than an inch now.


Marler just upped the cities to 4-7"+.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1764367 said:


> Might want to google "how to spell noose" first.


How do spell it?


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1764368 said:


> Marler just upped the cities to 4-7"+.


Sounds about right... One goes up, two go down.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jagext;1764365 said:


> Sweet. Text me your number would you. I broke my old phone and didn't get to transfer your number


308 number, correct?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Holy crap nws has me at 5-9 day and 1-2 night


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1764370 said:


> How do spell it?


Nevermind......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;1764355 said:


> Now I'm in the 6-12 total range
> 
> Sweet?


Your freaking nuts


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I've been bumped to 1-3 now tomorrow night.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm up to 7.3" total now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1764373 said:


> Holy crap nws has me at 5-9 day and 1-2 night


Maybe I should re check mine again, its been 5 minutes...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ugh..... 3-7" and around an inch now!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Still at 6.1" hourly.


----------



## Green Grass

Sunny and 70 in my bedroom.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1764389 said:


> Sunny and 70 in my bedroom.


Same, on the couch.


----------



## IDST

LwnmwrMan22;1764372 said:


> 308 number, correct?


Yeah. Do you our anybody here know SommeR with a little sawmill. I need some new boards for my skid trailer


----------



## IDST

jagext;1764394 said:


> Yeah. Do you our anybody here know SommeR with a little sawmill. I need some new boards for my skid trailer


Wow nice typing dummy. Someone not SommeR


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jagext;1764398 said:


> Wow nice typing dummy. Someone not SommeR


Menard's?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I feel like lwnmrn this morning. Still plowing a few from the last snow


----------



## cbservicesllc

06z NAM was down to like 2 inches while the GFS went up about a half...

Go NAM?? (It still gets SSS his 2 inches of slop)


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1764407 said:


> 06z NAM was down to like 2 inches while the GFS went up about a half...
> 
> Go NAM?? (It still gets SSS his 2 inches of slop)


I'm hoping this one ends up being like that one in February last year, almost all rain!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1764408 said:


> I'm hoping this one ends up being like that one in February last year, almost all rain!


That would be awesome


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1764413 said:


> That would be awesome


I don't 'member one all rain last year.

Running trucks to fuel up and my '06 DEFINITELY has a bad ujoint or driveshaft.

I will be running that one in as soon as I can get it there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Marler just said 1-2" maybe by lunch.

Sounds like no real alarm setting tonight at least.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1764427 said:


> Marler just said 1-2" maybe by lunch.
> 
> Sounds like no real alarm setting tonight at least.


At least there is that... and at least it isn't coming in 3 hours?


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1764413 said:


> That would be awesome


No it wouldn't. All rain on top of this snow with at least 10 days of pretty cold would be terrible.

I'm thinking the nam just strayed for one run. It will be back even heavier now. . We'll see soon


----------



## IDST

Spoiler alert. Spoiler alert. 


Russia is losing to Finland in the second


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1764430 said:


> No it wouldn't. All rain on top of this snow with at least 10 days of pretty cold would be terrible.
> 
> I'm thinking the nam just strayed for one run. It will be back even heavier now. . We'll see soon


Be better for 2" of sloppy snow. Wouldn't be able to stack and would force people's hands for removing or bringing skids in that haven't done it yet.


----------



## Camden

jagext;1764436 said:


> Spoiler alert. Spoiler alert.
> 
> Russia is losing to Finland in the second


Granlund has a goal and an assist. He's been their best forward but Finland's goalie has been the stud.


----------



## IDST

I hope it warms up quick today. Get those dams leaking


----------



## jimslawnsnow

How long do you think before this melts?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1764457 said:


> How long do you think before this melts?


We were all thinking the same last year,but it went fairly quickly once it started to go away.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jagext;1764452 said:


> I hope it warms up quick today. Get those dams leaking


Watch your language!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1764406 said:


> I feel like lwnmrn this morning. Still plowing a few from the last snow


See?? Feels good to know you're still making revenue. Maybe not so good with the extra snow coming in.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1764425 said:


> I don't 'member one all rain last year.
> 
> Running trucks to fuel up and my '06 DEFINITELY has a bad ujoint or driveshaft.
> 
> I will be running that one in as soon as I can get it there.


It turned to snow right at the tail end and we got like a half inch... at least down here we did.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1764427 said:


> Marler just said 1-2" maybe by lunch.
> 
> Sounds like no real alarm setting tonight at least.


I'm not trusting it, I will still be up at 04:00.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1764457 said:


> How long do you think before this melts?


At this rate.... August!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SSS Inc.;1764430 said:


> No it wouldn't. All rain on top of this snow with at least 10 days of pretty cold would be terrible.
> 
> I'm thinking the nam just strayed for one run. It will be back even heavier now. . We'll see soon


Nope you were wrong. Nam is still down. But I see how that seems strange. Oh I had heard your laptop won't start up. That sucks.


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;1764375 said:


> Your freaking nuts


I was being sarcastic


----------



## skorum03

Mine forecast hasn't changed since this morning.

*Thursday*
Snow. The snow could be heavy at times. High near 35. Light and variable wind becoming northwest 10 to 15 mph in the afternoon. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 4 to 8 inches possible.
*Thursday Night*
Snow with patchy blowing snow before 9pm, then snow likely with areas of blowing snow between 9pm and midnight, then areas of blowing snow and a chance of snow after midnight. Low around 10. Blustery, with a west northwest wind 15 to 25 mph, with gusts as high as 35 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of 2 to 4 inches possible.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1764468 said:


> See?? Feels good to know you're still making revenue. Maybe not so good with the extra snow coming in.


Yeah. The only thing I don't like about the extra work is if something breaks just before a big storm. I'm done for now. Still have to put window back in tractor and pick up some extra parts and come up with a game plan.


----------



## skorum03

skorum03;1764490 said:


> *Mine forecast hasn't changed since this morning.*


Learn some grammar, idiot


----------



## TKLAWN

Sweden looks tough. Hope U.S.meets them for gold medal game.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1764321 said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't care about this moron suspended from Rogers high school.... Jesus Christ, who gives a sh!t!!!


agreed.......................


----------



## TKLAWN

skorum03;1764493 said:


> Learn some grammar, idiot


If you talk to yourself you can get to 5,000 post just like lwnmwrman .


----------



## SnoFarmer

While the nws seams to be getting the snow totals more on target for us this winter the local guy is always more conservative.

The nws is calling for 10-14".

the storm will begin to intensify as we head into the afternoon and evening. Heavy snow will push in from the south, through north central Minnesota and NW Wisconsin. Highs will be around 36 and some models bring in some drizzle or wintry mix for Wisconsin. That will quickly turn to snow into the evening hours. the storm will be at its strongest during the night and into Friday morning. Winds will be out of the NNW 15-25mph with gusts up to 35mph.
FRIDAY: The snow will last into the morning, bringing 4-8" for the Ports, NW Wisconsin, and the Arrowhead. Some areas through the Bayfield Peninsula and through the UP will see 7-14" or more! Amounts decrease to the west. We will gradually clear out the skies and drop temperatures into the teens.
SATURDAY: So begins the cold snap. Highs will be around 8 with sunny skies though the beginning of next week.
Adam Lorch
Morning Meteorologist 


nice,,,, wet snow turning to concrete.Thumbs Up


----------



## ryde307

Hamelfire;1764499 said:


> agreed.......................


What did he do?

And we do not want rain. It would be hell for the next week. Add on no one has salt and it would be really bad.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1764389 said:


> Sunny and 70 in my bedroom.


Heat wave?


----------



## skorum03

TKLAWN;1764502 said:


> If you talk to yourself you can get to 5,000 post just like lwnmwrman .


Correct. But big brother is watching and starts deleting the senseless posts.


----------



## CityGuy

jagext;1764394 said:


> Yeah. Do you our anybody here know SommeR with a little sawmill. I need some new boards for my skid trailer


Guy in MAple Plain/Independance on County Rd. 6. Tims Saw mill if I am not mistaken.

Green He still there?


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1764413 said:


> That would be awesome


No it wouldn't with the cold temps coming and lack of salt in the metro.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1764457 said:


> How long do you think before this melts?


Seen a few piles around town I think will be June. Literally.


----------



## TKLAWN

I have no idea where Estonia is,but this figre skater is real nice!


----------



## SnoFarmer

possible rain/ drizzle for the southern areas as the storm rolls in will make things rather slickery.

I hope it cools off before it gets here.


nice and sunny, outside temp 26*f ^


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;1764505 said:


> What did he do?
> 
> And we do not want rain. It would be hell for the next week. Add on no one has salt and it would be really bad.


High school kid tweeted he kissed the gym teacher. He was being sarcastic. But he got suspended and the kids are pissed.


----------



## TKLAWN

22* and foggy


Please kill me now.:realmad:


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1764516 said:


> High school kid tweeted he kissed the gym teacher. He was being sarcastic. But he got suspended and the kids are pissed.


What the f. Quote one post and another one gets quoted in the post. Mobil is fed up again.


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;1764261 said:


> A foot of snow on the north shore?? I'm sold on that! Just in time for a ride this weekend!


Were heading up there as soon as the weather clears.

Hungry Jacks or Trail center.


----------



## SnowGuy73

John dee is up.


----------



## SnoFarmer

You might need to help shovel a path to the door of your cabin.Thumbs Up
The snow totals just keep going up for the arrowhead.



Greenery;1764527 said:


> Were heading up there as soon as the weather clears.
> 
> Hungry Jacks or Trail center.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1764529 said:


> John dee is up.


That looks fun.


----------



## qualitycut

Well skimmed through a couple pages looks like I am f'ed for the snow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1764540 said:


> Well skimmed through a couple pages looks like I am f'ed for the snow.


But are ya feeling better?


----------



## qualitycut

3-7? How accurate is that?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1764544 said:


> But are ya feeling better?


Yea after yesterday morning I don't think I could have felt any worse, now just feel like a really bad hangover


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1764508 said:


> Guy in MAple Plain/Independance on County Rd. 6. Tims Saw mill if I am not mistaken.
> 
> Green He still there?


Yes he is and a real nice guy.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1764548 said:


> Yea after yesterday morning I don't think I could have felt any worse, now just feel like a really bad hangover


Are you hung over?


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1764516 said:


> High school kid tweeted he kissed the gym teacher. He was being sarcastic. But he got suspended and the kids are pissed.


The real question is is the teacher hot?


----------



## qualitycut

Nws answered my question.
US National Weather Service Twin Cities Minnesota
We maintain grids which are pictures of temperature, dew point, wind, etc. each hour out to 7 days across our area of responsibility. The software assigns those values to each grid point. http://graphical.weather.gov/sectors/mpx.php#tabs


----------



## DDB

For those that watch the GFS and the NAM, have you ever seem them disagree this much when we are this close to a storm???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1764548 said:


> Yea after yesterday morning I don't think I could have felt any worse, now just feel like a really bad hangover


That's what I have too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1764555 said:


> Nws answered my question.
> US National Weather Service Twin Cities Minnesota
> We maintain grids which are pictures of temperature, dew point, wind, etc. each hour out to 7 days across our area of responsibility. The software assigns those values to each grid point. http://graphical.weather.gov/sectors/mpx.php#tabs


So what we thought. So a humidity grid could layer over a temp grid over a wind grid, but same wind grid could cover a different temp grid, and vice versa.

Then as those grids change, maybe not all at the same time, then the computer spits out a formula and that's what you get.

I could see if you were right on the line for a couple-three grids that were intersecting, that you would have what looks to be random forecasts.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1764545 said:


> 3-7? How accurate is that?


Off by a few inches either way is my guess....


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1764574 said:


> So what we thought.


So know one actually does any work over there....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

DDB;1764570 said:


> For those that watch the GFS and the NAM, have you ever seem them disagree this much when we are this close to a storm???


What are they saying?


----------



## skorum03

Will there be another Novak update today?


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1764586 said:


> Will there be another Novak update today?


Probably tonight.


----------



## skorum03

skorum03;1764586 said:


> Will there be another Novak update today?


Thats probably a dumb question I'm sure there will be


----------



## qualitycut

What are the chances of this shifting east?


----------



## skorum03

skorum03;1764589 said:


> Thats probably a dumb question I'm sure there will be


The real question is when


----------



## SnowGuy73

Snow melting nicely out there today.


----------



## qualitycut

I'm aslo taking donations on Tp


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1764590 said:


> What are the chances of this shifting east?


So far... I think it has only shifted a little bit west but thats it. But what do I know


----------



## NorthernProServ

That 8-12", is so close to metro...mine as well be right on top of it.


Anyways, going to pick up the truck. She dropped an injector last night. Any one want to guess the total on that repair?


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1764595 said:


> So far... I think it has only shifted a little bit west but thats it. But what do I know


I think you're right.... But I don't claim to know anything either.


----------



## qualitycut

Sweet went from having 7 house to snow blow to 0 told me to wait till Friday


----------



## TKLAWN

NorthernProServ;1764598 said:
 

> That 8-12", is so close to metro...mine as well be right on top of it.
> 
> Anyways, going to pick up the truck. She dropped an injector last night. Any one want to guess the total on that repair?


I'll say $700.00 hope is less for your sake.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1764598 said:


> That 8-12", is so close to metro...mine as well be right on top of it.
> 
> Anyways, going to pick up the truck. She dropped an injector last night. Any one want to guess the total on that repair?


A few hundred..


----------



## OC&D

IT'S MASS HYSTERIA!

I just hope we get nothing until well after rush hour tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1764604 said:


> Sweet went from having 7 house to snow blow to 0 told me to wait till Friday


That will be a mess, unless it melted.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Channel 11 weather channel just showed 2.3" in their national future cast for tomorrow. 

I can handle that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1764611 said:


> Channel 11 weather channel just showed 2.3" in their national future cast for tomorrow.
> 
> I can handle that.


But then he said anywhere from 3-12"..


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1764321 said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't care about this moron suspended from Rogers high school.... Jesus Christ, who gives a sh!t!!!


I dont care either! Kid sounds like a cocky d-bag!


----------



## SnowGuy73

The blizzard warning area has really changed, weird warn area.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1764609 said:


> That will be a mess, unless it melted.


They are construction sites so they don't care what they look like as long as the get cleared off


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1764614 said:


> I dont care either! Kid sounds like a cocky d-bag!


Agreed, .........


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1764616 said:


> They are construction sites so they don't care what they look like as long as the get cleared off


It will be nice and packed down for you.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1764611 said:


> Channel 11 weather channel just showed 2.3" in their national future cast for tomorrow.
> 
> I can handle that.


I doubt that will happen. What they show for me?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sven just showed both models again. One showing about 3" the other at about 6" for msp.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1764623 said:


> I doubt that will happen. What they show for me?


They showed the entire metro south and west at 3-6", north and east 5-9".


----------



## Green Grass

NorthernProServ;1764598 said:


> That 8-12", is so close to metro...mine as well be right on top of it.
> 
> Anyways, going to pick up the truck. She dropped an injector last night. Any one want to guess the total on that repair?


$1000. Guess it depends on the truck.


----------



## DDB

LwnmwrMan22;1764583 said:


> What are they saying?


The 06z NAM is at .25" moisture and the 12z NAM is at .12"

The 06z GFS is at .63" moisture and the 12z GFS is at about .55"

There are for KMSP which I believe is in Eden Prairie.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

From today


----------



## Camden

I need someone to take over a cell tower location in St. Peter. Are any of you in that area? It's about 1900' of road so it's not a short one. Send me a PM or give me a call at 32O-616-1499.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1764628 said:


> $1000. Guess it depends on the truck.


Yikes!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Yesterday


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1764613 said:


> But then he said anywhere from 3-12"..


Nice and accurate. Might as well just put a blind fold on and throw darts at the map.

Everyone prepared for the storm...?


----------



## ryde307

Green Grass;1764628 said:


> $1000. Guess it depends on the truck.


This sounds more accurate. Also from experience and from what alot of other people have said was if your doing one do them all. Probably to late now and it's not cheap but that is what I have been told.

Also Northpro are you still looking for salt? I know where you can get some but it's not cheap.


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1764642 said:


> Nice and accurate. Might as well just put a blind fold on and throw darts at the map.
> 
> Everyone prepared for the storm...?


That never gets old.


----------



## DDB

SnowGuy73;1764644 said:


> That never gets old.


Agreed, I laugh ever time!


----------



## SSS Inc.

DDB;1764634 said:


> The 06z NAM is at .25" moisture and the 12z NAM is at .12"
> 
> The 06z GFS is at .63" moisture and the 12z GFS is at about .55"
> 
> There are for KMSP which I believe is in Eden Prairie.


Kmsp is the airport but close enough as both areas should get close to the same.

Unless things really are changing. If history holds true the nam will bounce back by six tonight. Seems like it always comes on strong, then the gfs, then nam backs off only to return. Said the same this morning but still waiting for it to return.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1764639 said:


> Yesterday


Today.......


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;1764606 said:


> A few hundred..


I wish, The injector itself is about 280.00



TKLAWN;1764605 said:


> I'll say $700.00 hope is less for your sake.





Green Grass;1764628 said:


> $1000. Guess it depends on the truck.


Yep, right about there. It was about 650.00 or so for injector plus there diagnostic test. Plus had a leaky oil pressure senor switch, had them do that too.

So it was just under $900.00 Ouch, good timing though between storms! 
Plus I also got super fast service, dropped truck off at 7pm last night, got a call at 9pm with repair ok, and this morning at 7am. all done come pick her up!

I always do most everything myself, but not big engine stuff..I still would be in the garage cussing at it! :realmad: :realmad:


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1764644 said:


> That never gets old.





DDB;1764647 said:


> Agreed, I laugh ever time!


Literally almost giggled out loud in the library. Haven't watched it since last year.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;1764642 said:


> Nice and accurate. Might as well just put a blind fold on and throw darts at the map.
> 
> Everyone prepared for the storm...?


Sounds like he says "gotta get the brother milk"


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1764655 said:


> Literally almost giggled out loud in the library. Haven't watched it since last year.


The library?!?!?!?

People Still use them things!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1764658 said:


> The library?!?!?!?
> 
> People Still use them things!


Sounds like he's at school?


----------



## DDB

SSS Inc.;1764649 said:


> Kmsp is the airport but close enough as both areas should get close to the same.
> 
> Unless things really are changing. If history holds true the nam will bounce back by six tonight. Seems like it always comes on strong, then the gfs, then nam backs off only to return. Said the same this morning but still waiting for it to return.


So I shouldn't get my hopes up that this storm will be a "manageable" amount???

Do you know if the NWS has their own model or do they use all the models and make decisions based combining all the info?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1764660 said:


> Sounds like he's at school?


Ah, could be.


----------



## SnowGuy73

DDB;1764662 said:


> So I shouldn't get my hopes up that this storm will be a "manageable" amount???


I wouldn't...


----------



## Camden

When you call "Lawn Enforcer" his voicemail message says "Thanks for calling your local *lawn* enforcement" LOL!! That's fantastic.


----------



## SSS Inc.

DDB;1764662 said:


> So I shouldn't get my hopes up that this storm will be a "manageable" amount???
> 
> Do you know if the NWS has their own model or do they use all the models and make decisions based combining all the info?


I know they reference all the different models in their discussions. I don't think they have their own model but they do. have tools that analyze them to come up with the best guidance. Unit will know for sure but I've never come across anything labeled noaa model. There are way more than the gfs nam and ecmwf though.

Not having my computer is killing me. I hope the Genius Bar can figure it out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sam must be the new traffic guy in the morning and weather guy mid day.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1764678 said:


> Sam must be the new traffic guy in the morning and weather guy mid day.


Sounds right fire 2 hire 1 to do both jobs.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1764681 said:


> Sounds right fire 2 hire 1 to do both jobs.


Yup, looking that way.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1764675 said:


> I know they reference all the different models in their discussions. I don't think they have their own model but they do. have tools that analyze them to come up with the best guidance. Unit will know for sure but I've never come across anything labeled noaa model. There are way more than the gfs nam and ecmwf though.
> 
> Not having my computer is killing me. I hope the Genius Bar can figure it out.


I'd be fairly confident they have a formula like the meteogram that would get them the base, then using whatever variables they enter in.

It would even differ from shift to shift. You wouldn't want it to, but we all see different things. It's only human.

One guy puts more weight on temps, one guy focuses more on dew points, another focuses too much on wind direction/speed. Throws the calculations off.


----------



## Greenery

I suggest everyone attend this one or any other this spring, cdl or not.

Ya cant beat free lunch and some free learnin.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sam says 3-6"


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1764688 said:


>


No he shows 4.8


----------



## olsonbro

I know some of you are snow lovers, and hope we get pounded from this storm. I'm hoping it tracks further to the east though! I never look forward to huge snowfalls, to much collateral damage! We are gearing up though, meeting of the minds in the office today to lay out a game plan. Plan for the worst, and hope for the best!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1764685 said:


> I suggest everyone attend this one or any other this spring, cdl or not.
> 
> Ya cant beat free lunch and some free learnin.


Is it a two day event or the same thing both days.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Greenery;1764685 said:


> I suggest everyone attend this one or any other this spring, cdl or not.
> 
> Ya cant beat free lunch and some free learnin


That's a good deal. A buddy of ours got three different companies including ours together for one of these last year. We had to pay a few Hundo though. It was just our group so a little more one on one. Good info, lots of funny pictures of truck and trailer failures. The commercial vehicle guy was a real nice guy and answered a lot of things I have wondered about for years.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1764688 said:


>


I wish. All others aew showing 7-8 for me


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS said some on facebook about the nam not being able to predict this storm so they aren't using it, or something.... I don't know.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1764698 said:


> I wish. All others aew showing 7-8 for me


I like the channel 11 one that showed 2.3"


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1764658 said:


> The library?!?!?!?
> 
> People Still use them things!


Yes. They have these things called computers, and printers that let you print things cheap and quickly. Do tons of my invoicing from the library. But today I'm actually studying.



jimslawnsnow;1764660 said:


> Sounds like he's at school?


Bingo.

Looks like NWS is thinking higher totals for the metro than most of the metro forecasters...?


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1764700 said:


> NWS said some on facebook about the nam not being able to predict this storm so they aren't using it, or something.... I don't know.


That's interesting. That is the outlier right now. I'd like to know what the euro shows. Can't get it on my phone.


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1764703 said:


> That's interesting. That is the outlier right now. I'd like to know what the euro shows. Can't get it on my phone.


Said the gfs is the most reliable right now.... I don't know why or how they came to those conclusions.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Rolling the dice. Got one truck in swapping from my c plow to a new V.

Got another truck waiting for a new front drive shaft.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1764706 said:


> Said the gfs is the most reliable right now.... I don't know why or how they came to those conclusions.


Because they THINK that's how it should play out.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1764707 said:


> Rolling the dice. Got one truck in swapping from my c plow to a new V.
> 
> Got another truck waiting for a new front drive shaft.


New DXT???


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1764708 said:


> Because they THINK that's how it should play out.


That's kind of what I was thinking but wasn't sure.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1764707 said:


> Rolling the dice. Got one truck in swapping from my c plow to a new V.
> 
> Got another truck waiting for a new front drive shaft.


Is a new front driveshaft something they can do in a day? Sounds like an aggressive fix.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1764709 said:


> New DXT???


 djagusch says they are like plowing with a pillow.


----------



## NorthernProServ

ryde307;1764643 said:


> This sounds more accurate. Also from experience and from what alot of other people have said was if your doing one do them all. Probably to late now and it's not cheap but that is what I have been told.
> 
> Also Northpro are you still looking for salt? I know where you can get some but it's not cheap.


I am still looking. I found one place that I am getting a decent deal, but it is still bagged. Are you talking bulk?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1764711 said:


> Is a new front driveshaft something they can do in a day? Sounds like an aggressive fix.


Says the parts will be there at 3:30.

Honestly, from the way everyone talks, shouldn't need the truck til noon or so tomorrow anyways. Probably don't have a driver for it.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1764713 said:


> djagusch says they are like plowing with a pillow.


Well I'm jealous.

Hopefully that speeds things up at certain places for you


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sam says he needs to move the heavy amounts west....

West metro 4-6", east metro 7-9"


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1764715 said:


> Says the parts will be there at 3:30.
> 
> Honestly, from the way everyone talks, shouldn't need the truck til noon or so tomorrow anyways. Probably don't have a driver for it.


Yeah good point. By the time you find a driver it will be fixed.

Did you go stainless on the DXT?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1764711 said:


> Is a new front driveshaft something they can do in a day? Sounds like an aggressive fix.


It's the same shop that as couple of storms ago I called about 1 in the afternoon, they went to where my trucm was broke down, towed it to their shop and had a new belt / water pump in by 3:30.


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1764685 said:


> I suggest everyone attend this one or any other this spring, cdl or not.
> 
> Ya cant beat free lunch and some free learnin.


My dads work has a guy come in every year and I think its a joke you get different answers from every cvi you ask.


----------



## qualitycut

That kiss cam thing isn't that funny not sure why they keep showing it


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1764722 said:


> That kiss cam thing isn't that funny not sure why they keep showing it


Agreed, I'd hit it thou!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1764717 said:


> Sam says he needs to move the heavy amounts west....
> 
> West metro 4-6", east metro 7-9"


He probably read nws on Facebook. I did and if one more person asks on there how much for my town I'm going on a typing rampage.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1764726 said:


> He probably read nws on Facebook. I did and if one more person asks on there how much for my town I'm going on a typing rampage.


People are dumb.... They do the same thing on Novak!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1764726 said:


> He probably read nws on Facebook. I did and if one more person asks on there how much for my town I'm going on a typing rampage.


Hahahahahaha

I don't get why they don't tell people to look at the point forecasts.


----------



## skorum03

NWS raised my thursday night totals to 3-5......


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1764734 said:


> NWS raised my thursday night totals to 3-5......


O Ya.... Haven't checked in a couple hours, wonder how many times mine has changed?


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1764734 said:


> NWS raised my thursday night totals to 3-5......


Doesn't make any sense, I'm at 3-7".... You're farther east then me.


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1764736 said:


> O Ya.... Haven't checked in a couple hours, wonder how many times mine has changed?


I'll put $5 on its changed 2 or more times.


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1764740 said:


> I'll put $5 on its changed 2 or more times.


At least......


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1764739 said:


> Doesn't make any sense, I'm at 3-7".... You're farther east then me.


Well my day time totals are 4-8 and then 3-5 in the over night


----------



## SnowGuy73

The dizzy blonde is in at channel 4.

She said a dusting - 12".......


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1764742 said:


> Well my day time totals are 4-8 and then 3-5 in the over night


O, now I see. I'm at 3-7 and around 1".


----------



## deicepro

SnowGuy73;1764743 said:


> The dizzy blonde is in at channel 4.
> 
> She said a dusting - 12".......


Haha....that's quite the spread...


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1764729 said:


> Hahahahahaha
> 
> I don't get why they don't tell people to look at the point forecasts.


That's what's funny. They keep posting for people that want info on their town check such and such.

Can I drive to Martha's house? And when would be the best time to leave.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1764743 said:


> The dizzy blonde is in at channel 4.
> 
> She said a dusting - 12".......


No she didnt? What I don't get is its going to be at or above freezing during the main snow


----------



## SnowGuy73

deicepro;1764747 said:


> Haha....that's quite the spread...


That was her teaser, I'd hope that's not her forecast.


----------



## deicepro

SnowGuy73;1764751 said:


> That was her teaser, I'd hope that's not her forecast.


Only a small chance of her being wrong...


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1764749 said:


> No she didnt? What I don't get is its going to be at or above freezing during the main snow


Hahahahah.... Yes she did, I almost tore my tv off the damn stand and threw it out the window.


----------



## SnowGuy73

deicepro;1764753 said:


> Only a small chance of her being wrong...


Good point.


----------



## qualitycut

I turned it on, her voice is even more anoying when she's losing it


----------



## SnowGuy73

She tightened it up, 2-10 now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1764756 said:


> I turned it on, her voice is even more anoying when she's losing it


Put a sock in her mouth.... I'd hit it!


----------



## qualitycut

I see where she got the dusting to 10


----------



## qualitycut

Any chance of it becoming rain?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hey deice, if its nice next week are you going to around?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1764763 said:


> Any chance of it becoming rain?


One can only hope...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I don't know why you guys are upset at a dusting to 10" forecast.

With all the cable and satellite now, people in Alex to Menomenie watch our channels.

Look at the NWS weather story and the spread. That's what she forecast.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1764760 said:


> Put a sock in her mouth.... I'd hit it!


Heard lots of words out of her mouth I didn't like, havy,wet,sloppy, thunder snow. Why do I put myself through this.


----------



## NorthernProServ

I have come to the point where I don't even like to watch the local's, they all suck! lol

Usually they are not even close to one another!


----------



## NorthernProServ

especially when you say 2"-10", she better keep that sock in her mouth that SnowGuy gave her!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1764766 said:


> I don't know why you guys are upset at a dusting to 10" forecast.
> 
> With all the cable and satellite now, people in Alex to Menomenie watch our channels.
> 
> Look at the NWS weather story and the spread. That's what she forecast.


Right! I'm sure she had a map that showed it a little clearer. You guys are just mean.


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1764774 said:


> Right! I'm sure she had a map that showed it a little clearer. You guys are just mean.


Forgot your last name was Dahl.


----------



## ryde307

NorthernProServ;1764714 said:


> I am still looking. I found one place that I am getting a decent deal, but it is still bagged. Are you talking bulk?


Yes bulk but it's close to 175-200 a ton. He doesn't have a lot.


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1764748 said:


> That's what's funny. They keep posting for people that want info on their town check such and such.
> 
> Can I drive to Martha's house? And when would be the best time to leave.


I saw someone post on Nowack's site asking about driving from Zumbrota to Rochester during the Monday storm. That's a 25 mi trip, does someone rly need to ask a weather guy if your short trip will be safe? Again, why I dont like Facebook any more, all the older folks got on it. Twitter & instagram ftw.


----------



## skorum03

Back down to 4-8 and 2-4 (from 3-5)


----------



## skorum03

BossPlow614;1764785 said:


> I saw someone post on Nowack's site asking about driving from Zumbrota to Rochester during the Monday storm. That's a 25 mi trip, does someone rly need to ask a weather guy if your short trip will be safe? Again, why I dont like Facebook any more, all the older folks got on it. Twitter & instagram ftw.


I think its funny how some of the people that don't know how to communicate on social media try to communicate on social media


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1764768 said:


> Heard lots of words out of her mouth I didn't like, havy,wet,sloppy, thunder snow. Why do I put myself through this.


I'm packed... Waiting for you to pick me up!


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1764772 said:


> especially when you say 2"-10", she better keep that sock in her mouth that SnowGuy gave her!


That's not all I gave her!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1764787 said:


> I think its funny how some of the people that don't know how to communicate on social media try to communicate on social media


Kind of like some people that don't know how to predict weather, do the weather!


----------



## deicepro

SnowGuy73;1764764 said:


> Hey deice, if its nice next week are you going to around?


I'm on a plane headed to Oregon, I'll be back late on the 25th.


----------



## IDST

Hey sss where you at here in s mpls . I'm steaming one in your neck of the woods on 33rd and 52


----------



## NorthernProServ

ryde307;1764780 said:


> Yes bulk but it's close to 175-200 a ton. He doesn't have a lot.


Im at $160.00/ton, so I will stick with bagged for now then. Thanks for checking though!


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1764789 said:


> I'm packed... Waiting for you to pick me up!


I'm seriously thinking about it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jagext;1764795 said:


> Hey sss where you at here in s mpls . I'm steaming one in your neck of the woods on 33rd and 52


I'm just west of of lake Nakomis right by the creek.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1764790 said:


> That's not all I gave her!!!!


She did say sloppy.


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1764799 said:


> She did say sloppy.


She also said 2" .


----------



## SSS Inc.

No spoilers but the Canada game should be watched.


----------



## ryde307

Hauling snow in downtown excelsior during the day sucks. Just figured I would let you know. It is nice out however.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1764801 said:


> No spoilers but the Canada game should be watched.


Who will the USA play?


----------



## NorthernProServ

TKLAWN;1764799 said:


> She did say sloppy.





SSS Inc.;1764800 said:


> She also said 2" .


HAHA! she might be right on two things!! :laughing:


----------



## TKLAWN

ryde307;1764804 said:


> Hauling snow in downtown excelsior during the day sucks. Just figured I would let you know. It is nice out however.


Swing over and grab a few loads form our Townhomes.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1764805 said:


> Who will the USA play?


I don't know what your talking about.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I'm at 4-10" now


----------



## andersman02

Just had a customer want me to clear off her 1500 sq ft cement deck (top of a garage) that hasnt been cleared this year. Gave her hell with the single stage, No thanks. Took $20 she gave me for trying and got outta there.

That stuff is heavy oh myy


----------



## andersman02

anyone interested in bidding on a lot in minneapolis? Just got an email from them. We dont service there. Walks cleared, lot cleared and hauled each storm, few cars need to be shoveled in between. General area that needs to be cleared throughout the storm (patio type deal)

PM ill give you email and address


----------



## SnowGuy73

deicepro;1764793 said:


> I'm on a plane headed to Oregon, I'll be back late on the 25th.


Ok, let me know.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1764799 said:


> She did say sloppy.


Hahahahah..

I gave her "a couple of slushy inches"!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1764813 said:


> I'm at 4-10" now


You mean total? Tomorrow/tomorrow night?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1764813 said:


> I'm at 4-10" now


Mine is still the same.


----------



## qualitycut

The roads are taking in the arse right now cave wait to see them tomorrow.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1764743 said:


> The dizzy blonde is in at channel 4.
> 
> She said a dusting - 12".......


Hey thats my line at work. Nothing to a foot.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1764824 said:


> Mine is still the same.


For now.............


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1764825 said:


> The roads are taking in the arse right now cave wait to see them tomorrow.


13 in Burnsville, between 5 and 35 is terrible.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1764823 said:


> You mean total? Tomorrow/tomorrow night?


Yes. They have changed mine twice since this morning. 1" additional each time.

Crossing my fingers, headed to the Mac store. :realmad:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Phone call...... "We've been meaning to call.... Can we get the piles cleared from our lot before the next snow??"

No.


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;1764805 said:


> Who will the USA play?


They play Czech and then hopefully the winner of Canada and Latvia.


----------



## qualitycut

7.5 hourly f me


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1764833 said:


> Yes. They have changed mine twice since this morning. 1" additional each time.
> 
> Crossing my fingers, headed to the Mac store. :realmad:


Ah, I've been there each time.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1764825 said:


> The roads are taking in the arse right now cave wait to see them tomorrow.


Still haven't plowed my street. Might as well wait now.


----------



## CityGuy

Well thats 2 loaders down for the day. Deere took out the rear end. Old Cat took out the center pin. Guess Cat and Deere are dropping off rentals tonight yet. I was not aware they had rentals with wings. Must be for city's and what not. Oh and 1 of 2 bobcats just died. That was fun to watch get picked up by the excavator and put on a Lano trailer.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1764838 said:


> Still haven't plowed my street. Might as well wait now.


What the F are they waiting for?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1764841 said:


> Well thats 2 loaders down for the day. Deere took out the rear end. Old Cat took out the center pin. Guess Cat and Deere are dropping off rentals tonight yet. I was not aware they had rentals with wings. Must be for city's and what not. Oh and 1 of 2 bobcats just died. That was fun to watch get picked up by the excavator and put on a Lano trailer.


This sounds like an episode of gold rush. Minus the rental machines coming.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1764842 said:


> What the F are they waiting for?


I have no idea. I did see one of our ex employees running a loader with a wing for the city driving near my house. Maybe that has something to do with it.


----------



## ryde307

andersman02;1764818 said:


> anyone interested in bidding on a lot in minneapolis? Just got an email from them. We dont service there. Walks cleared, lot cleared and hauled each storm, few cars need to be shoveled in between. General area that needs to be cleared throughout the storm (patio type deal)
> 
> PM ill give you email and address


Send me the info.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1764511 said:


> No it wouldn't with the cold temps coming and lack of salt in the metro.


You guys are taking the comment way too seriously... 

lets just get 2 slushy inches for SSS


----------



## Ranger620

NorthernProServ;1764651 said:


> I wish, The injector itself is about 280.00
> 
> Yep, right about there. It was about 650.00 or so for injector plus there diagnostic test. Plus had a leaky oil pressure senor switch, had them do that too.
> 
> So it was just under $900.00 Ouch, good timing though between storms!
> Plus I also got super fast service, dropped truck off at 7pm last night, got a call at 9pm with repair ok, and this morning at 7am. all done come pick her up!
> 
> I always do most everything myself, but not big engine stuff..I still would be in the garage cussing at it! :realmad: :realmad:


I did all 8 of mine by myself. Not a certified mechanic what so ever. Took me 8 hrs maybe. Did all 8 for under $700. Ford 6.0 diesel


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1764846 said:


> You guys are taking the comment way too seriously...
> 
> lets just get 2 slushy inches for SSS


SSS wants to go for a record year.


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1764821 said:


> Hahahahah..
> 
> I gave her "a couple of slushy inches"!


:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1764844 said:


> I have no idea. I did see one of our ex employees running a loader with a wing for the city driving near my house. Maybe that has something to do with it.


I guess they take the phrase if we don't get to it today we will tomorrow a little to serious down there.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1764843 said:


> This sounds like an episode of gold rush. Minus the rental machines coming.


We like to call it lack of maintenance.

Street sup was just pissed. He is making mehanics division pay for the rentals.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1764746 said:


> O, now I see. I'm at 3-7 and around 1".


Same here...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1764854 said:


> Same here...


For now......


----------



## OC&D

So what has everyone heard about start times for this thing? Am I good for a few beers tonight?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1764859 said:


> So what has everyone heard about start times for this thing? Am I good for a few beers tonight?


Pretty much. Maybe a couple inches by noon.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Ranger620;1764848 said:


> I did all 8 of mine by myself. Not a certified mechanic what so ever. Took me 8 hrs maybe. Did all 8 for under $700. Ford 6.0 diesel


Hopefully, there is not a next time but if u feel like doing another haha let me.

Btw what brand injectors you use for getting all 8 for 700.00?


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1764863 said:


> Pretty much. Maybe a couple inches by noon.


Same,mainly between noon and midnight.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Nam is coming back. Man I hate malls.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1764863 said:


> Pretty much. Maybe a couple inches by noon.


I just hope it wraps up early. I'd be happy to see nothing after about 10PM, so I've got all night to get stuff cleaned up without running myself ragged. I don't see it going that way though.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1764866 said:


> Man I hate malls.


 I avoid them as much as possible.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1764872 said:


> I avoid them as much as possible.


Not sure if I like geniuses yet either.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Listening to old peoples computer and phone problems is hilarious. Why won't my phone rings?? Its on do not disturb mode.


----------



## Ranger620

NorthernProServ;1764864 said:


> Hopefully, there is not a next time but if u feel like doing another haha let me.
> 
> Btw what brand injectors you use for getting all 8 for 700.00?


I got injectors from a company out of state. Warrens I think. On my phone and I have them in my lap top. Got standard injectors for $500 all 8. Had to send them mine. I looked them up for someone else here and they went up to $600 for all 8 rebuilt. It was more unbolting and taking things off than actual replacing. I watched a video on you tube, the new injectors came with torque specs. It really was easy.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I'd slap people if I worked here. Stan wants you gladis to be your own user on the lap top. I think Stan looks at girly pictures. Lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1764882 said:


> I'd slap people if I worked here. Stan wants you gladis to be your own user on the lap top. I think Stan looks at girly pictures. Lol


Um..... What??


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1764901 said:


> Um..... What??


I was referring to the old couple sitting across from me at the genious bar at the Mac store.

My hard drive failed . Damn it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dahl on the radio...... Up to 6" in Minneapolis/st Paul, 3-4" west metro, 6-8" east and north metro.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1764903 said:


> I was referring to the old couple sitting across from me at the genious bar at the Mac store.
> 
> My hard drive failed . Damn it.


Did you lose all of your p o r n?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1764903 said:


> I was referring to the old couple sitting across from me at the genious bar at the Mac store.
> 
> My hard drive failed . Damn it.


Ah HA!! ......

Just got a call, '06 has a new front drive shaft in..... We will see what this costs.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1764908 said:


> Dahl on the radio...... Up to 6" in Minneapolis/st Paul, 3-4" west metro, 6-8" east and north metro.


Sweet, I just went and plowed a drive and it sucked so if we get 8 inches of that crap f.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1764909 said:


> Did you lose all of your p o r n?


Nope. But may have lost a few thousand family pictures and lots of work stuff. We'll see, they're pretty good here usually.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Got the truck cleaned out, the garage cleaned, tool boxes organized. It's been a productive day.


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;1764915 said:


> Nope. But may have lost a few thousand family pictures and lots of work stuff. We'll see, they're pretty good here usually.


Lots of cloud back up options out there now for the future. Had one crash a few years ago that sucks.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

At least I met my quota of $500 / day in repairs.

$560 for a new driveshaft installed.


----------



## qualitycut

Laura has some nice jeans on


----------



## qualitycut

If we get 4-5 inches everyone going to wait till its done snowing for resis?


----------



## qualitycut

5-7,1-2 ........


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1764915 said:


> Nope. But may have lost a few thousand family pictures and lots of work stuff. We'll see, they're pretty good here usually.


That would suck... my wife would kill me... hope it works out


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1764929 said:


> At least I met my quota of $500 / day in repairs.
> 
> $560 for a new driveshaft installed.


DAMM... The shaft should only been 100.00 and 1.5 hours labor..... I would have done it for 350.00


----------



## CityGuy

So just got off the phone with sprint. Got hung up on 3 ties by the system trying to transfer my call. Finally picked the option to cancel service and I got to talk to someone. They said they are updating their towers and I called them out on that. Told them 4 years to update to 4G does not help the phone side of it and then silence . Was transfered to a supervisor immediately. Hmm what kinda crap are they trying to pull. 
Told them if I continue to drop calls I will be dropping their service and they will not be getting a dime out of me for early termination as I will sue them for not providing a service I am paying for. Got 3 free months of service. That will take me to the end of my contract and then I am dropping them anyway.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1764952 said:


> So just got off the phone with sprint. Got hung up on 3 ties by the system trying to transfer my call. Finally picked the option to cancel service and I got to talk to someone. They said they are updating their towers and I called them out on that. Told them 4 years to update to 4G does not help the phone side of it and then silence . Was transfered to a supervisor immediately. Hmm what kinda crap are they trying to pull.
> Told them if I continue to drop calls I will be dropping their service and they will not be getting a dime out of me for early termination as I will sue them for not providing a service I am paying for. Got 3 free months of service. That will take me to the end of my contract and then I am dropping them anyway.


I havent had a dropped call in 3 weeks. I also use more than 10 gigs a month so im sticking with them


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1764950 said:


> DAMM... The shaft should only been 100.00 and 1.5 hours labor..... I would have done it for 350.00


$400 for sshaft after $100 discount, $100 labor. Tax and shop charges.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1764915 said:


> Nope. But may have lost a few thousand family pictures and lots of work stuff. We'll see, they're pretty good here usually.


That sucks man, sorry to hear.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1764935 said:


> If we get 4-5 inches everyone going to wait till its done snowing for resis?


I will most likely.


----------



## unit28

Around 6 inches from east central minnesota to near blue earth in
south central minnesota. Lesser totals to the west


----------



## SnowGuy73

Mine changed..... 

Less tha 1" tonight, 3-7" tomorrow, around 1" tomorrow night.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1764963 said:


> $400 for sshaft after $100 discount, $100 labor. Tax and shop charges.


Wow, I'm too cheap. ....lol


----------



## IDST

qualitycut;1764935 said:


> If we get 4-5 inches everyone going to wait till its done snowing for resis?


Yeah we will hit ours one quick. Nothing pretty


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1764912 said:


> Sweet, I just went and plowed a drive and it sucked so if we get 8 inches of that crap f.


Once it gets cold it won't be bad. I plowed a lot this am and a cell tower. Went good


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1764966 said:


> Around 6 inches from east central minnesota to near blue earth in
> south central minnesota. Lesser totals to the west


What about st Paul area


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1764971 said:


> Once it gets cold it won't be bad. I plowed a lot this am and a cell tower. Went good


Its going to be at or above freezing the whole time its snowing


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1764964 said:


> That sucks man, sorry to hear.


There is a little hope for me. They took the hard drive out and ran some more tests and think some can be saved. We'll see, they should know by tonight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1764979 said:


> There is a little hope for me. They took the hard drive out and ran some more tests and think some can be saved. We'll see, they should know by tonight.


Good to hear.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1764972 said:


> What about st Paul area


Gfs keeps going up. 10" or so right on the edge of St. Paul.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1764915 said:


> Nope. But may have lost a few thousand family pictures and lots of work stuff. We'll see, they're pretty good here usually.


I'm surprised you don't have a backup! You should know better!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1764981 said:


> Gfs keeps going up. 10" or so right on the edge of St. Paul.


Awesome!!!! So why isn't it going to rain if the temps are up


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1764981 said:


> Gfs keeps going up. 10" or so right on the edge of St. Paul.


Bah. That's about 7.5" more than I want.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1764985 said:


> Awesome!!!! So why isn't it going to rain if the temps are up


It's just the opposite of when it rains when it's below freezing.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Bilzzard/ Winter storm Waring expanded farther west


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1764986 said:


> Bah. That's about 7.5" more than I want.


It's just one model. Could be way wrong.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1764990 said:


> It's just one model. Could be way wrong.


That's one model too many.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1764989 said:


> Bilzzard/ Winter storm Waring expanded farther west


Why wouldn't it........


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1764992 said:


> That's one model too many.


The rest are at 6 or less


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1764992 said:


> That's one model too many.


Agreed!........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1764974 said:


> Its going to be at or above freezing the whole time its snowing


Like its gonna do much good to go out before its done when there's going to be high winds. By that time it will be cold


----------



## SnowGuy73

11 still talking of split models.


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;1764998 said:


> Like its gonna do much good to go out before its done when there's going to be high winds. By that time it will be cold


I like keeping drive lanes scraped when it's snowing so that the hardpack doesn't get out of hand and can be melted down quickly with a little salt.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1764998 said:


> Like its gonna do much good to go out before its done when there's going to be high winds. By that time it will be cold


I don't know about you but I really don't want to plow 8 inches of slop


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1765001 said:


> 11 still talking of split models.


What are the options?


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1765004 said:


>


Haha a whole 2 inch difference


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1765008 said:


> Haha a whole 2 inch difference


I wonder what the microcast is mixture of.


----------



## ryde307

TKLAWN;1764807 said:


> Swing over and grab a few loads form our Townhomes.


Which ones do you do?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1765009 said:


> I wonder what the microcast is mixture of.


I was wondering the same.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1765008 said:


> Haha a whole 2 inch difference


Hoping mirco is right....


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1765009 said:


> I wonder what the microcast is mixture of.


I don't know either, but I like it best so far. I'm choosing to believe that's the one that will be correct.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

What's up with the Meteogram putting 2" on Sunday even though there is nothing on any model??


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1764935 said:


> If we get 4-5 inches everyone going to wait till its done snowing for resis?


we would, we open them open when we hit 6"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Microcast shows 3.5" in Cambridge, but the 6"+ dark blue covers ONLY the area of Chisago County I cover.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1765017 said:


> What's up with the Meteogram putting 2" on Sunday even though there is nothing on any model??


I saw that as well. After tomorrow the snow can kiss my a s s


----------



## TKLAWN

ryde307;1765010 said:


> Which ones do you do?


Right off Minnetonka blvd and bayswater rd. on the excelsior Deephaven line.


----------



## qualitycut

Now they have snow till like 5 am


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1765009 said:


> I wonder what the microcast is mixture of.


I was just wondering the same thing...


----------



## ryde307

Ooops.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Anyone know when was the last time we had a "real Blizzard" in the METRO?


----------



## cbservicesllc

21 zulu RAP still has the storm in Iowa at 9AM tomorrow


----------



## NorthernProServ

ryde307;1765041 said:


> Ooops.


Curb Pop??


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1765043 said:


> 21 zulu RAP still has the storm in Iowa at 9AM tomorrow


Do you see it snowing into Friday morning as well? News shows that


----------



## SSS Inc.

Looks like a new weather story. Warnings got bumped west another county?? Or did I miss that earlier?


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1765045 said:


> Do you see it snowing into Friday morning as well? News shows that


No idea... probably if it doesn't start till Noon...


----------



## wintergreen82

We are going to do 3 full runs. Going to rotate sidewalk crews thru. Even though it's going to be 40 mph winds going to try to minimize the damage. Almost all businesses are closed tomorrow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

NorthernProServ;1765042 said:


> Anyone know when was the last time we had a "real Blizzard" in the METRO?


December 10th 2010 was pretty bad. Not sure if the winds met the criteria but I couldn't see crap for about six hours that day.


----------



## wintergreen82

We also went out and plowed out developmental lots hoping they will catch some of the drifts


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;1765046 said:


> Looks like a new weather story. Warnings got bumped west another county?? Or did I miss that earlier?


They did, yes


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1765045 said:


> Do you see it snowing into Friday morning as well? News shows that


Most other things indicate midnight it should be done.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1765015 said:


> I don't know either, but I like it best so far. I'm choosing to believe that's the one that will be correct.


Don't play with my emotions !


----------



## NorthernProServ

From

From Accu.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1765049 said:


> December 10th 2010 was pretty bad. Not sure if the winds met the criteria but I couldn't see crap for about six hours that day.


That was the worst storm I have plowed. I ended up sick in the hospital after that storm. That was back when I was working for someone else all the guys went home but me I kept everything open alone. Fricken sucked!


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;1765049 said:


> December 10th 2010 was pretty bad. Not sure if the winds met the criteria but I couldn't see crap for about six hours that day.


 how many inches did we get?


----------



## SnowGuy73

No snow o meter?


----------



## SSS Inc.

NorthernProServ;1765059 said:


> how many inches did we get?


17 or 18 in mpls. Go back to page 100 or something and read about it. Thumbs Up. Lots of tales written on here. I just remember the stuff going sideways and all my window had snow stuck to them.


----------



## olsonbro

NorthernProServ;1765059 said:


> how many inches did we get?


We got over 20 in most areas. I think I remember the airport calling it 17 or so officially


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1765059 said:


> how many inches did we get?


Shakopee got 21.50".


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;1765066 said:


> 17 or 18 in mpls. Go back to page 100 or something and read about it. Thumbs Up. Lots of tales written on here. I just remember the stuff going sideways and all my window had snow stuck to them.


I remember that now! Did not start plowing til 2011 though, so I missed out on that one!


----------



## NorthernProServ

kare 11 says "Massive Blizzard here by morning" ! xysport


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1765070 said:


> kare 11 says "Massive Blizzard here by morning" ! xysport


Where is here?


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1765049 said:


> December 10th 2010 was pretty bad. Not sure if the winds met the criteria but I couldn't see crap for about six hours that day.


That storm was awful. MNDOT pulled all their trucks due to the wind and whiteout conditions. I was absolutely spanked after that one.


----------



## mnlefty

SSS Inc.;1765049 said:


> December 10th 2010 was pretty bad. Not sure if the winds met the criteria but I couldn't see crap for about six hours that day.


The "dome-buster". I remember starting at about 430 am on Saturday morning thinking "this isn't that bad" to "I've never seen anything like this" by about 8. Worst storm I ever plowed, but also got more compliments from it than any other. We did all drives 4 times and had a few customers tell me their driveway was the only thing passable all day.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

NorthernProServ;1765059 said:


> how many inches did we get?


17.5 inches. No way truck snow plowing could handle my Lake Minnetonka lake homes. Long winding drives to the lake.
Bobcat only. Drifting was amazing that day


----------



## SSS Inc.

NorthernProServ;1765070 said:


> kare 11 says "Massive Blizzard here by morning" ! xysport


Really??? I'm watching curling. Canada vs china


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

What say you Mr.Rap Lover (SSS).


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1765078 said:


> What say you Mr.Rap Lover (SSS).


You don't have to love something to stare at it often. Looks more west than the gfs even. A lot slower to get here as well.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;1147261 said:


> F that, 21" ill kill myself.


Reading back to the 2010 storm SSS mentioned.

Looks like you are still here Snowguy lol!


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;1765071 said:


> Where is here?


Sounded like metro


----------



## NorthernProServ

Ah yeah the dome roof, how could I forget that!


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1765085 said:


> Reading back to the 2010 SSS mentioned.
> 
> Looks like you are still here Snowguy lol!


Yup........ I'm an idiot. Get out while you only have a couple years in!!!!

Look farther, channel 4 was the first one to say like 18"


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1765088 said:


> Sounded like metro


Wonderful!....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Night time clowns have arrived!


----------



## banonea

NorthernProServ;1765059 said:


> how many inches did we get?


24" in Rochester


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu is up to 6.2".


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1765078 said:


> What say you Mr.Rap Lover (SSS).


When is this for?


----------



## olsonbro

Novak upped his prediction. 8 to 12 for the whole metro........


----------



## SnowGuy73

F this!!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Now it goes until 06:00 Friday. 

F these damn clowns!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1765102 said:


> When is this for?


Accumulation at 9 am Thursday


----------



## NorthernProServ

It's going to be a whopper!


----------



## tacovic

Check this thing out. 100% electric.


----------



## olsonbro

Correct me if I'm wrong but I believe it was Feb 20th of 2010 that we also god over a ft of snow. Same winter as the Dec 10th 20 incher.


----------



## SnowGuy73

olsonbro;1765103 said:


> Novak upped his prediction. 8 to 12 for the whole metro........


What a shock!!!!

F this.


----------



## SSS Inc.

olsonbro;1765103 said:


> Novak upped his prediction. 8 to 12 for the whole metro........


I'm with Novak as of right now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

4 showing the same for timing..

F this.


----------



## olsonbro

SnowGuy73;1765117 said:


> 4 showing the same for timing..
> 
> F this.


What did 4 show for end timing?


----------



## SnowGuy73

F this!


----------



## SnowGuy73

olsonbro;1765119 said:


> What did 4 show for end timing?


06:00. Friday.


----------



## SSS Inc.

olsonbro;1765112 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but I believe it was Feb 20th of 2010 that we also god over a ft of snow. Same winter as the Dec 10th 20 incher.


Yes we did. Three year cycle.


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1765121 said:


> F this!


Yeah, F That


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1765121 said:


> F this!


That 12-16 area has been creeping its way down for the past day or so..... just sayin

F that.

Right snowguy?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Clowns!!!!!!!!

F this.


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;1765125 said:


> That 12-16 area has been creeping its way down for the past day or so..... just sayin
> 
> F that.
> 
> Right snowguy?


Just start plowing as soon as it starts. You guys will be fine. payuppayuppayup


----------



## olsonbro

Nws hasn't jumped on the big totals for the metro yet. I'm still around 7 inches through midnight. .2 inches after that.


----------



## qualitycut

Just emailed people saying don't call we will be plowing and will get there when we do.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1765129 said:


> Just start plowing as soon as it starts. You guys will be fine. payuppayuppayup


That helps........

F this.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1765132 said:


> Just emailed people saying don't call we will be plowing and will get there when we do.


That's nice!

F this.


----------



## SnowGuy73

olsonbro;1765130 said:


> Nws hasn't jumped on the big totals for the metro yet. I'm still around 7 inches through midnight. .2 inches after that.


Neither has Dahl.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1765129 said:


> Just start plowing as soon as it starts. You guys will be fine. payuppayuppayup


I would rather make 0 then plow this crap. I may even pay someone to plow all of it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1765136 said:


> I would rather make 0 then plow this crap. I may even pay someone to plow all of it.


I'd be willing to do the same!

F this.


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1765135 said:


> Neither has Dahl.


Just wait

F that


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1765136 said:


> I would rather make 0 then plow this crap. I may even pay someone to plow all of it.


Plowz!!!!!!!

You guys do remember that everything could change right?


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1765139 said:


> Just wait
> 
> F that


I'm waiting for him to be on again here...

F this.


----------



## BossPlow614

skorum03;1765124 said:


> Yeah, F That


I say bring it. As long as all equipment works well through it, I'm game! I'm not seeing much else for snow on the longer range forecasts, let's have this one be the last hoorah! & spring by Mar 15.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1765136 said:


> I would rather make 0 then plow this crap. I may even pay someone to plow all of it.


If your customers can wait until friday afternoon.... send me the addresses


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1765141 said:


> Plowz!!!!!!!
> 
> You guys do remember that everything could change right?


Someone reliable.

F this.


----------



## qualitycut

Some of itsgoing to have to melt on contact, and after compaction a few inches? Lol


----------



## skorum03

BossPlow614;1765144 said:


> I say bring it. As long as all equipment works well through it, I'm game! I'm not seeing much else for snow on the longer range forecasts, let's have this one be the last hoorah! & spring by Mar 15.


I kind of agree if this is pretty much it for snow. Probably won't be. But ask me the same question 24 hours from now and I'll say.... F that


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1765144 said:



> I say bring it. As long as all equipment works well through it, I'm game! I'm not seeing much else for snow on the longer range forecasts, let's have this one be the last hoorah! & spring by Mar 15.


Its been that way every storm this season..... Nothing on the 7 day, then all a sudden.

Just wait, we will get 4" on Sunday.

F this.


----------



## NorthernProServ

tacovic;1765111 said:


> Check this thing out. 100% electric.


That thing looks cool, see it more of a toy then anything.

Yeah, this is going to suck!


----------



## olsonbro

qualitycut;1765147 said:


> Some of itsgoing to have to melt on contact, and after compaction a few inches? Lol


Now that's my kind of math!


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1765146 said:


> Someone reliable.
> 
> F this.


I know Plowz is who I'm calling for back up


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1765147 said:


> Some of itsgoing to have to melt on contact, and after compaction a few inches? Lol


haha yeah, then turn into concrete by Sunday!


----------



## BossPlow614

skorum03;1765149 said:


> I kind of agree if this is pretty much it for snow. Probably won't be. But ask me the same question 24 hours from now and I'll say.... F that


24 hrs from now we'll only have plowed for a few hours so I'll still be enjoying it as long as all equipment is working well!


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1765154 said:


> I know Plowz is who I'm calling for back up


Huh? Good luck with that.

F this.


----------



## olsonbro

SnowGuy73;1765150 said:


> Its been that way every storm this season..... Nothing on the 7 day, then all a sudden.
> 
> Just wait, we will get 4" on Sunday.
> 
> F this.


I don't want snow sun through wed. Have a company fishing trip to lake of the woods. 18 of us are going, prefer not to cancel!


----------



## SnowGuy73

olsonbro;1765160 said:


> I don't want snow sun through wed. Have a company fishing trip to lake of the woods. 18 of us are going, prefer not to cancel!


You will be, just wait.

F this.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS changed again....

F this.


----------



## TKLAWN

Just googled "warm places to move to".


PLEASE KILL ME!


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1765166 said:


> Just googled "warm places to move to".
> 
> PLEASE KILL ME!


Hahahahah!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dahl is on.


----------



## SnowGuy73

He says more updates tonight.

Inchjvjcgcticotigkxgkxitxtixojgtixitti


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1765167 said:


> Hahahahah!


Funny but I'm seriously thinking about it.

PLEASE KILL ME!


----------



## SSS Inc.

olsonbro;1765160 said:


> I don't want snow sun through wed. Have a company fishing trip to lake of the woods. 18 of us are going, prefer not to cancel!


A snow removal company schedules a fishing trip in February?? :laughing: I don't see any snow for then, you should be good. My brother is headed up there tomorrow. I'll give you a report.


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1765169 said:


> Dahl is on.


You forgot something:

F this!!!!!!!! :laughing:


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1765169 said:


> Dahl is on.


He's on board now4-8 for metro.

PLEASE KILL ME!


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1765171 said:


> Funny but I'm seriously thinking about it.
> 
> PLEASE KILL ME!


As am I... Not moving, but done with this.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1765174 said:


> He's on board now4-8 for metro.
> 
> PLEASE KILL ME!


Better than 8-12 but what the hell does he know.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1765177 said:


> As am I... Not moving, but done with this.


Yeah, makes more sense.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1765178 said:


> Better than 8-12 but what the hell does he know.


O, f this!....


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1765179 said:


> Yeah, makes more sense.


I'm not kidding..

F this.


----------



## TKLAWN

Why is it that when when it snows around here it always trends up and almost never down. I just don't get it.



SHOOT ME NOW!


----------



## NorthernProServ

NWS Weather Story shows lower totals for metro, must be those night clowns.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1765183 said:


> Why is it that when when it snows around here it always trends up and almost never down. I just don't get it.
> 
> SHOOT ME NOW!


Same reason the dinosaurs died..... Because you touch yourself at night!

Haha

F this.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1765184 said:


> NWS Weather Story shows lower totals for metro, must be those night clowns.


Mine changes again too... It will change again.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1765181 said:


> I'm not kidding..
> 
> F this.


Me either.

Might just go work at Fleet Farm and work 8-4.

PLEASE KILL ME!


----------



## olsonbro

SSS Inc.;1765172 said:


> A snow removal company schedules a fishing trip in February?? :laughing: I don't see any snow for then, you should be good. My brother is headed up there tomorrow. I'll give you a report.


I know, I know! But we try to do it yearly. Most of the guys are big fisherman and everyone loves the trip. I will say our success rate is about 50 50 for getting the trip done though! Adrian resort has been good about letting us reschedule if it snows


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1765185 said:


> Same reason the dinosaurs died..... Because you touch yourself at night!
> 
> Haha
> 
> F this.


That's funny:laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

I know a guy in sporting goods there. He told me the other day they are hiring for yard guys....

Should we apply?


----------



## MNPLOWCO

New strategy, aggregate all of our accounts and sell them to PLOWZ. Then go to the beach! :salute:


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1765191 said:


> That's funny:laughing:


Thought you like that.


----------



## TKLAWN

FIRE SALE:
Turn key snow plow business all equipment, trucks, plows, bobcat B/O.
Only condition is you must take accounts with you.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1765194 said:


> I know a guy in sporting goods there. He told me the other day they are hiring for yard guys....
> 
> Should we apply?


Yes, yes we should. $9.00 an hr and an orange short who wouldn't want to work there.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

TKLAWN;1765199 said:


> FIRE SALE:
> Turn key snow plow business all equipment, trucks, plows, bobcat B/O.
> Only condition is you must take accounts with you.


What will you do with the $64.00 ?


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

TKLAWN;1765199 said:


> FIRE SALE:
> Turn key snow plow business all equipment, trucks, plows, bobcat B/O.
> Only condition is you must take accounts with you.


$1 Bob!

$1 Bob!


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1765158 said:


> Huh? Good luck with that.
> 
> F this.


I was kidding obvi



SnowGuy73;1765185 said:


> Same reason the dinosaurs died..... Because you touch yourself at night!
> 
> Haha
> 
> F this.


Never gets old


----------



## NorthernProServ

TKLAWN;1765203 said:


> Yes, yes we should. $9.00 an hr and an orange short who wouldn't want to work there.


sounds pretty good to me right now!!


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1765183 said:


> SHOOT ME NOW!


Speaking of that what happened to Travis's face?


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1765199 said:


> FIRE SALE:
> Turn key snow plow business all equipment, trucks, plows, bobcat B/O.
> Only condition is you must take accounts with you.


Assuming this is a Craigslist ad I will ask a Craigslist question.....

Um, what color is the bobcat. Does it come with a cupholder?

Does it include snowplow brand shovels, and if so are you planning on yelling at, and or insulting me if I buy said shovels!?!?!


----------



## TKLAWN

MNPLOWCO;1765204 said:


> What will you do with the $64.00 ?


SOLD!

Buy beer.


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1765199 said:


> FIRE SALE:
> Turn key snow plow business all equipment, trucks, plows, bobcat B/O.
> Only condition is you must take accounts with you.


Since this is craigslist are you willing to trade for a place to stay in sunny Florida?


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1765203 said:


> Yes, yes we should. $9.00 an hr and an orange short who wouldn't want to work there.


Obama will cover the rest of our needs.... These guys on here that are still working will pay for it.


----------



## CityGuy

Well just loaded the overnight bag with a change of underware , sleeping bag, pillow and lots of Mountain Dew in the truck. I think I am going to be staying at the shop tomorrow night.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

TKLAWN;1765214 said:


> SOLD!
> 
> Buy beer.


Great, now I'm selling to lawn enforcer for a buck. 63.00 loss on my taxes.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1765219 said:


> Well just loaded the overnight bag with a change of underware , sleeping bag, pillow and lots of Mountain Dew in the truck. I think I am going to be staying at the shop tomorrow night.


Don't think that meets fire code.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1765211 said:


> Assuming this is a Craigslist ad I will ask a Craigslist question.....
> 
> Um, what color is the bobcat. Does it come with a cupholder?
> 
> Does it include snowplow brand shovels, and if so are you planning on yelling at, and or insulting me if I buy said shovels!?!?!


If he sells you the shovels he has to insult you!


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;1765208 said:


> Speaking of that what happened to Travis's face?


I guess he was chaining down the bobcat and the binder snapped back in his face and broke his nose and had stitches in his head. I think.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

Camden;1764670 said:


> When you call "Lawn Enforcer" his voicemail message says "Thanks for calling your local *lawn* enforcement" LOL!! That's fantastic.


You're number 35890564 to say how awesome it is! Hahaha


----------



## CityGuy

Hey Snow you need to add your saying to your signature. So does TK


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1765222 said:


> If he sells you the shovels he has to insult you!


O didn't know of that includes used ones, or just new.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1765221 said:


> Don't think that meets fire code.


Better put a tot finder sticker on the window so they know to look for him!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1765225 said:


> Hey Snow you need to add your saying to your signature. So does TK


Hahahahah.

Stand by.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1765227 said:


> Better put a tot finder sticker on the window so they know to look for him!


Save our pet decal!


----------



## mnlefty

Hamelfire;1765219 said:


> Well just loaded the overnight bag with a change of underware , sleeping bag, pillow and lots of Mountain Dew in the truck. I think I am going to be staying at the shop tomorrow night.


You've probably answered before but do you guys go 12 on 12 off for the big ones, or how do you do it?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1765221 said:


> Don't think that meets fire code.


It does in the newly finished bunk room.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Hamelfire;1765225 said:


> Hey Snow you need to add your saying to your signature. So does TK


....and thank you for your call...and F This!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1765228 said:


> Hahahahah.
> 
> Stand by.


Done..........


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1765227 said:


> Better put a tot finder sticker on the window so they know to look for him!


Hey now.............


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1765231 said:


> It does in the newly finished bunk room.


There's a waste of tax money.... Jesus!


----------



## TKLAWN

Hamelfire;1765225 said:


> Hey Snow you need to add your saying to your signature. So does TK


Done deal.


----------



## qualitycut

If I plowed for someone else I wouldn't mind plowing no stress or accountability


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1765223 said:


> I guess he was chaining down the bobcat and the binder snapped back in his face and broke his nose and had stitches in his head. I think.


He looks like he got his a$$ kicked!


----------



## SnowGuy73

MNPLOWCO;1765232 said:


> ....and thank you for your call...and F This!


You got it!....


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1765239 said:


> If I plowed for someone else I wouldn't mind plowing no stress or accountability


Exactly!!!..... There it is!


----------



## CityGuy

mnlefty;1765230 said:


> You've probably answered before but do you guys go 12 on 12 off for the big ones, or how do you do it?


Usually 12 on 12 off but we have been known to push it. When we get snows like this there is usually 4-8 of us that live out in the sticks that crash at the shop just because we may not get back in. Plus the city anti's up for food and have heard that if it is more than 1 night they will get rooms at the local redroof.

If PD or FD have a major incident we have staffing available then to keep things going.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1765239 said:


> If I plowed for someone else I wouldn't mind plowing no stress or accountability


That's exactly it right there. Show up when they tell you to and plow away.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1765236 said:


> There's a waste of tax money.... Jesus!


Hey city just provided the room and toilet and sink. The rest of us paid for and built the bunks.


----------



## TKLAWN

37 degrees and fair.


----------



## CityGuy

TKLAWN;1765238 said:


> Done deal.


That a boy. Thumbs Up


----------



## Green Grass

Green Grass;1765241 said:


> He looks like he got his a$$ kicked!


I guess premier better start buying ratching binders


----------



## CityGuy

Snowguy we are waiting for you to add a signature.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1765253 said:


> I guess premier better start buying ratching binders


Did I miss something?


----------



## BossPlow614

TKLAWN;1765199 said:


> FIRE SALE:
> Turn key snow plow business all equipment, trucks, plows, bobcat B/O.
> Only condition is you must take accounts with you.


Ill give you $50,000. All cash.


----------



## SnowGuy73

My signature isn't working f this!


----------



## ryde307

TKLAWN;1765247 said:


> That's exactly it right there. Show up when they tell you to and plow away.


Sell me your company and I will give you a job.


----------



## CityGuy

So is this storm starting to trend more weterly like the last one? Is that what I am gathering.


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1765257 said:


> Ill give you $50,000. All cash.


I'd like to just see that much.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1765254 said:


> Snowguy we are waiting for you to add a signature.


Not working..... I gave up.

F this.


----------



## ryde307

I still want snow but 8 is enough and want it done by 10. If it drags to Friday and is 12+ I may complain. That's just asking for burnt out people and lots of broken stuff.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1765261 said:


> So is this storm starting to trend more weterly like the last one? Is that what I am gathering.


Sure, why not...


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1765263 said:


> Not working..... I gave up.
> 
> F this.


You just need to add it to all your post for the next 48 hours.


----------



## mnlefty

SnowGuy73;1765259 said:


> My signature isn't working f this!


Pretty sure there's no sigs on mobile... if that's the problem?


----------



## Green Grass

BossPlow614;1765257 said:


> Ill give you $50,000. All cash.


or 5 pairs of pants


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1765267 said:


> You just need to add it to all your post for the next 48 hours.


F that!......


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;1765265 said:


> I still want snow but 8 is enough and want it done by 10. If it drags to Friday and is 12+ I may complain. That's just asking for burnt out people and lots of broken stuff.


Did you see the story I think it was last night on 5 I believe it was. Brooklyn Park Streets guys have eaten up the entire years OT budget already. They have been working 18 hour days since around the first of Jan.

That will burn a guy out quick.


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnlefty;1765268 said:


> Pretty sure there's no sigs on mobile... if that's the problem?


Its not showing up on desktop.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1765270 said:


> or 5 pairs of pants


Shiney or fancy?


----------



## mnlefty

SnowGuy73;1765273 said:


> Its not showing up on desktop.


Well F it then, im no help.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1765274 said:


> Shiney or fancy?


I think his are both.


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnlefty;1765276 said:


> Well F it then, im no help.


Correct , f it.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Hitting the sack, watch some tube, get a great, long, nights sleep and get ready for the inevitable. ( and awake happily that all this crap coming… was all a bad dream… and we get 2 inches) Nighty night all!


----------



## CityGuy

Got kinda quiet all the sudden in here.


----------



## CityGuy

Getting hungry again. Just ate 2 burgers an hour ago. Guess I will hit the chips.


----------



## SnowGuy73

MNPLOWCO;1765280 said:


> Hitting the sack, watch some tube, get a great, long, nights sleep and get ready for the inevitable. ( and awake happily that all this crap coming… was all a bad dream… and we get 2 inches) Nighty night all!


See Ya!.......


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bobsled is onussmileyflag


----------



## TKLAWN

ryde307;1765260 said:


> Sell me your company and I will give you a job.


If you are serious I would probably do it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1765285 said:


> Bobsled is onussmileyflag


Nice..........


----------



## olsonbro

I'm not overly worried about the end total of snow. What worries me is the duration. We provide open ups every 4 inches. So as we approach 4 we send out crews. If that happens by 2 or 3pm tomorrow and it snows until 6am, that's a 15 hr shift before we do final cleans. I don't like to push the crews much past 18 hrs total with out a 8 hr break. I'm hoping we can hold off on open ups until later in the day, then roll right through.


----------



## CityGuy

This piss's me off.

http://www.firerescue1.com/communit...ker-fired-after-paying-for-firefighters-food/


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1765260 said:


> Sell me your company and I will give you a job.


How about you just give me a job


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1765285 said:


> Bobsled is onussmileyflag


What channel?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Weather radio is saying 5-8" total. 

F this.


----------



## SnowGuy73

hamelfire;1765296 said:


> what channel?


11......................


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1765292 said:


> How about you just give me a job


I been trying to hire you and lwnmrw for two months:laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1765299 said:


> I been trying to hire you and lwnmrw for two months:laughing:


Did you have an add on cl?

I like being my own boss in the summer though more flexible with hours


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1765291 said:


> This piss's me off.
> 
> http://www.firerescue1.com/communit...ker-fired-after-paying-for-firefighters-food/


If she paid how could she get fired???


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;1765265 said:


> I still want snow but 8 is enough and want it done by 10. If it drags to Friday and is 12+ I may complain. That's just asking for burnt out people and lots of broken stuff.


Amen... for the record I submitted that SSS could get 2 inches... I didn't mean 12...


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1765302 said:


> If she paid how could she get fired???


I don't get it either? But the fact still remains the food should have just been donated to them in the first place.


----------



## skorum03

Hourly totals down from 10.1 earlier today to 7.9 now... per NWS


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1765302 said:


> If she paid how could she get fired???


Probably a worthless employee they were looking for a reason to get rid of.


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1765299 said:


> I been trying to hire you and lwnmrw for two months:laughing:


How bout me. I can run bobcat over 1,000 hrs in our 185.


----------



## mn-bob

Hamelfire;1765291 said:


> This piss's me off.
> 
> http://www.firerescue1.com/communit...ker-fired-after-paying-for-firefighters-food/


I second that what has happened to this world so very wrong .!!!!!:angry:


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1765307 said:


> Hourly totals down from 10.1 earlier today to 7.9 now... per NWS


I'm still at 6.3".

F this.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1765291 said:


> This piss's me off.
> 
> http://www.firerescue1.com/communit...ker-fired-after-paying-for-firefighters-food/


The fire fighters shouldn't have called and complained that she paid, to me it sounds like they expected it to be free from the store. It all was made a bigger deal by someone that it should of been.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1765165 said:


> NWS changed again....
> 
> F this.


Mine has stayed the same all day. The metro must in an uncertain area that no one knows what you'll get up there


----------



## cbservicesllc

I've been hovering around 6 all day on the hourly...

Now I'm 3-7 and 1-3 from 3-7 and around 1...


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1765301 said:


> Did you have an add on cl?
> 
> I like being my own boss in the summer though more flexible with hours


No add yet.

I know what you mean. We are pretty much going everyday it's not raining. Usually on ot by Thursday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1765322 said:


> Mine has stayed the same all day. The metro must in an uncertain area that no one knows what you'll get up there


Ya, we will see.


----------



## CityGuy

Here is a link on the trucking crap Nobama is trying to pull/

http://www.chicagotribune.com/class...lstandards-20140218,0,1944208.story?track=rss


----------



## qualitycut

Mmm this Oreo blizzard is good


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1765323 said:


> I've been hovering around 6 all day on the hourly...
> 
> Now I'm 3-7 and 1-3 from 3-7 and around 1...


I'm less than 1, 3-7, 1-2.

F this.


----------



## Mister Plow

mn-bob;1765316 said:


> I second that what has happened to this world so very wrong .!!!!!:angry:


Sounds like she overstepped her bounds. Went over her bosses head and took it to corporate. Charity is one thing. Trying to throw your boss under the bus is a whole different issue.


----------



## ryde307

TKLAWN;1765288 said:


> If you are serious I would probably do it.


I am.


qualitycut;1765292 said:


> How about you just give me a job


We just hired a new guy.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1765321 said:


> The fire fighters shouldn't have called and complained that she paid, to me it sounds like they expected it to be free from the store. It all was made a bigger deal by someone that it should of been.


The more I read it gets worse.

Corporate has directed stores to "comp" cops meals but not firefighters. THey have now set a presidence that they do not want. She will be getting her job back yet. THey don;t want to be getting the media they are about to get for not making a donation to the community.

I could see it if it was a weekly or monthly thing but 1 time a year they can afford to shell out 100.00


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1765331 said:


> Mmm this Oreo blizzard is good


Wheres mine?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1765331 said:


> Mmm this Oreo blizzard is good


Those are my favorite.


----------



## ryde307

olsonbro;1765290 said:


> I'm not overly worried about the end total of snow. What worries me is the duration. We provide open ups every 4 inches. So as we approach 4 we send out crews. If that happens by 2 or 3pm tomorrow and it snows until 6am, that's a 15 hr shift before we do final cleans. I don't like to push the crews much past 18 hrs total with out a 8 hr break. I'm hoping we can hold off on open ups until later in the day, then roll right through.


This is basically what I meant. 8 or 12 is pretty much the same at that point. I just do not want the long hours and it dragging on. It burns people out. A few guys are already a bit over this winter to begin with. We do open ups 3-4 inches and babysit some others. We already have sites to haul Friday and Sat as well. Looks like a long weekend ahead.
At this point it would be kind of funny if we only get an inch or 2.


----------



## unit28

back in the 4" range

watch the convective line near st loui MO tomorrow

don't think anyone really wants a NW shift in the JS


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1765347 said:


> Wheres mine?


At DQ .............


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1765343 said:


> The more I read it gets worse.
> 
> Corporate has directed stores to "comp" cops meals but not firefighters. THey have now set a presidence that they do not want. She will be getting her job back yet. THey don;t want to be getting the media they are about to get for not making a donation to the community.
> 
> I could see it if it was a weekly or monthly thing but 1 time a year they can afford to shell out 100.00


I disagree, but don't wanna type.

F this.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1765330 said:


> Here is a link on the trucking crap Nobama is trying to pull/
> 
> http://www.chicagotribune.com/class...lstandards-20140218,0,1944208.story?track=rss


Every President has ordered vehicles to get better fuel milage or it seems. But these new vehicles keep getting worse milage and cost 60k. 20 years ago you could get a new truck for 20k or less and it got over 20mpg. Now you pay 3 times as much and get half the milage


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1765353 said:


> back in the 4" range
> 
> watch the convective line near st loui MO tomorrow
> 
> don't think anyone really wants a NW shift in the JS


Huh??????::


----------



## ryde307

Hamelfire;1765343 said:


> The more I read it gets worse.
> 
> Corporate has directed stores to "comp" cops meals but not firefighters. THey have now set a presidence that they do not want. She will be getting her job back yet. THey don;t want to be getting the media they are about to get for not making a donation to the community.
> 
> I could see it if it was a weekly or monthly thing but 1 time a year they can afford to shell out 100.00


We get Mcdonalds sometime after a long fire and if we can't get something else. We always have to pay for it. I do not expect anything free so I don't think it is a big deal. But the brief part of the story I read is ridiculous. They should have promoted her and had a pile of good publicity.


----------



## gmcdan

SnowGuy73;1765236 said:


> There's a waste of tax money.... Jesus!


could be raised from pull tabs or some other charity etc . im sure I bought a fire truck or 2 playing tabs during my drinking days .:crying:


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1765353 said:


> back in the 4" range
> 
> watch the convective line near st loui MO tomorrow
> 
> don't think anyone really wants a NW shift in the JS


Translation?...


----------



## ryde307

Speaking of blizzards I still need to eat dinner.


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;1765323 said:


> I've been hovering around 6 all day on the hourly...
> 
> Now I'm 3-7 and 1-3 from 3-7 and around 1...


c above map~


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1765355 said:


> At DQ .............


Why didn;t you drop it off? You know I am a lazy government worker.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1765357 said:


> Every President has ordered vehicles to get better fuel milage or it seems. But these new vehicles keep getting worse milage and cost 60k. 20 years ago you could get a new truck for 20k or less and it got over 20mpg. Now you pay 3 times as much and get half the milage


That's the funny part is all the emission crap lowers the mpg, so really its not doing crap


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1765367 said:


> Why didn;t you drop it off? You know I am a lazy government worker.


Yea your firefighter not a cop


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1765369 said:


> That's the funny part is all the emission crap lowers the mpg, so really its not doing crap


This is true.


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;1765361 said:


> We get Mcdonalds sometime after a long fire and if we can't get something else. We always have to pay for it. I do not expect anything free so I don't think it is a big deal. But the brief part of the story I read is ridiculous. They should have promoted her and had a pile of good publicity.


There it is right there.

I never expected free food either. At the local in Hamel we used to have an account that they would bill us for it. Call them up needing xxx burgers and it was ready.

I have had the wife go after a long night fire and get x breakfast sandwiches and paid for it out of my own pocket for the guys.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1765356 said:


> I disagree, but don't wanna type.
> 
> F this.


Me too, but I'm already on thin ice with you firefighters.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1765357 said:


> Every President has ordered vehicles to get better fuel milage or it seems. But these new vehicles keep getting worse milage and cost 60k. 20 years ago you could get a new truck for 20k or less and it got over 20mpg. Now you pay 3 times as much and get half the milage


And the price keeps going up with all the new emissions crap. Yet the millage holds or goes down.


----------



## qualitycut

So unit are you going to explain the map? I don't get it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1765378 said:


> Me too, but I'm already on thin with you firefighters.


Yup.

F this.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1765353 said:


> back in the 4" range
> 
> watch the convective line near st loui MO tomorrow
> 
> don't think anyone really wants a NW shift in the JS


So that's a six hour period. What about the rest?

Depends on how far nw. I don't want rain.:laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1765382 said:


> So unit are you going to explain the map? I don't get it.


All I saw was a Novak style oval.


----------



## qualitycut

Whats the ratio supposed to be?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1765385 said:


> So that's a six hour period. What about the rest?
> 
> Depends on how far nw. I don't want rain.:laughing:


Yea that's all I noticed is it is six hours


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1765387 said:


> Whats the ratio supposed to be?


Wasn't it 10:1?


----------



## CityGuy

WTF?????????????
http://afscmemn.org/story/brooklyn-park-firefighters-go-union

Why?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1765388 said:


> Yea that's all I noticed is it is six hours


Damn Easter bunny.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1765378 said:


> Me too, but I'm already on thin ice with you firefighters.


Spill. Interested in an outsiders thought.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1765390 said:


> Wasn't it 10:1?


Go to you hourly graph and you can figure out what nws is using. For one chunk they got up to 15:1, other periods were10:1


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1765392 said:


> WTF?????????????
> http://afscmemn.org/story/brooklyn-park-firefighters-go-union
> 
> Why?


Dumb ..........................


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1765396 said:


> Go to you hourly graph and you can figure out what nws is using. For one chunk they got up to 15:1, other periods were10:1


Copy that.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1765396 said:


> Go to you hourly graph and you can figure out what nws is using. For one chunk they got up to 15:1, other periods were10:1


Ok thanks.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

957 more posts to 50,000


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1765299 said:


> I been trying to hire you and lwnmrw for two months:laughing:


Where do I start at each day, hourly wage?

I have a standing offer for my business now that I have a DXT.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1765404 said:


> 957 more posts to 50,000


not tonight.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

most schools are closing tomorrow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Unit says 4" or so where we were clearly in the 6-8" before. He says don't let the jetstream move NW.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1765412 said:


> most schools are closing tomorrow


That is what I'm hoping to hear.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1765392 said:


> WTF?????????????
> http://afscmemn.org/story/brooklyn-park-firefighters-go-union
> 
> Why?


You didnt hear about that? I have yet to hear a good reason... wonder why IAFF didnt touch them...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1765395 said:


> Spill. Interested in an outsiders thought.


First of all I'm all about supporting police and fire so lets get that out of the way. I have several friends and friends of the family that are either firefighters or police officers in mpls. 
I have nothing against giving free stuff to either group but it should be 100% up to the owner of an establishment. I would hope that in the middle of a crisis people would chip in but again that's the owners choice. Where I part ways is if there is a sense of entitlement to these freebies. Your line about how they can afford $100 bill or however you wrote it(on my phone so it's hard to quote)is really not anyone's business. This same attitude is used when people want to raise taxes on business owners, they can afford it. In this case I'm sure he could. The conversation evolved a little after reading the story so my thoughts are not necessarily story related. I did read it.

And yes I'm not a firefighter but have assisted moving hoses on two apartment fires we happened to be working on. So I have about two hours experience as a hose guy.:laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1765407 said:


> Where do I start at each day, hourly wage?
> 
> I have a standing offer for my business now that I have a DXT.


You'll have to drive to shakopee. We ca discuss your pay later. I can get plans for a bunk house from hamel in case you want to sleep there. Lots of space.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1765420 said:


> You didnt hear about that? I have yet to hear a good reason... wonder why IAFF didnt touch them...


Leave it to my union. Useless to us. Just in it for the $$


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1765411 said:


> not tonight.


Not for this guy anyway.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1765421 said:


> First of all I'm all about supporting police and fire so lets get that out of the way. I have several friends and friends of the family that are either firefighters or police officers in mpls.
> I have nothing against giving free stuff to either group but it should be 100% up to the owner of an establishment. I would hope that in the middle of a crisis people would chip in but again that's the owners choice. Where I part ways is if there is a sense of entitlement to these freebies. Your line about how they can afford $100 bill or however you wrote it(on my phone so it's hard to quote)is really not anyone's business. This same attitude is used when people want to raise taxes on business owners, they can afford it. In this case I'm sure he could. The conversation evolved a little after reading the story so my thoughts are not necessarily story related. I did read it.
> 
> And yes I'm not a firefighter but have assisted moving hoses on two apartment fires we happened to be working on. So I have about two hours experience as a hose guy.:laughing:


Nice! You're a hose dragger!

Most Cities have a policy against accepting gifts over $5... could get dicey otherwise...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1765420 said:


> You didnt hear about that? I have yet to hear a good reason... wonder why IAFF didnt touch them...


Because they risk their lives for less than 15/hour.

I get $10.50.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1765428 said:


> Nice! You're a hose dragger!
> 
> Most Cities have a policy against accepting gifts over $5... could get dicey otherwise...


Nice. They told me to help. Maybe it was one of you guys. Up by twin lake off bass lake rd both times.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1765421 said:


> First of all I'm all about supporting police and fire so lets get that out of the way. I have several friends and friends of the family that are either firefighters or police officers in mpls.
> I have nothing against giving free stuff to either group but it should be 100% up to the owner of an establishment. I would hope that in the middle of a crisis people would chip in but again that's the owners choice. Where I part ways is if there is a sense of entitlement to these freebies. Your line about how they can afford $100 bill or however you wrote it(on my phone so it's hard to quote)is really not anyone's business. This same attitude is used when people want to raise taxes on business owners, they can afford it. In this case I'm sure he could. The conversation evolved a little after reading the story so my thoughts are not necessarily story related. I did read it.
> 
> And yes I'm not a firefighter but have assisted moving hoses on two apartment fires we happened to be working on. So I have about two hours experience as a hose guy.:laughing:


You are 100% right. It is not expected. It is a kind gesture that goes a long way. It's more the fact that as I read more on it and find out that cops are being compted and fire is not is what is more irritating. Do it for one, do it for all.

I know we do not have all the details on this story as of yet. But given the facts today that the way it sounds she and other co workers paid for it out of their pockets and then she was fired is outrages.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1765424 said:


> You'll have to drive to shakopee. We ca discuss your pay later. I can get plans for a bunk house from hamel in case you want to sleep there. Lots of space.


Just the beds. The room was already there in the old treatment plant.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1765425 said:


> Leave it to my union. Useless to us. Just in it for the $$


They already tried once with SEIU... I think they think they will get some benefits somehow... too bad they were hired as paid on call and just happendl to work in a duty crew system...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1765436 said:


> You are 100% right. It is not expected. It is a kind gesture that goes a long way. It's more the fact that as I read more on it and find out that cops are being compted and fire is not is what is more irritating. Do it for one, do it for all.
> 
> I know we do not have all the details on this story as of yet. But given the facts today that the way it sounds she and other co workers paid for it out of their pockets and then she was fired is outrages.


I agree she shouldn't have lost her job. That's just dumb. My comment was based more on the conversation that followed.

I'm just an amateur hose dragger.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1765437 said:


> Just the beds. The room was already there in the old treatment plant.


I should have written that better. We've got a perfect room, just need the beds. What do ya lwn???


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1765439 said:


> They already tried once with SEIU... I think they think they will get some benefits somehow... too bad they were hired as paid on call and just happendl to work in a duty crew system...


It sounds to me like a certain chief is really trying to get a full time dept.

On a side note I heard something interesting the other day. A certain ss chief and I were talking and he found out that BP is having every call toned out. Even if not needed to up the calls. They are milking the system if you ask me. Trying to justify a full time dept.

Oh and in my eyes that's fraud of the tax payers.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1765445 said:


> I agree she shouldn't have lost her job. That's just dumb. My comment was based more on the conversation that followed.
> 
> I'm just an amateur hose dragger.


Hey now... you might be a pro compared to some! (Really, i'm serious)


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1765452 said:


> It sounds to me like a certain chief is really trying to get a full time dept.
> 
> On a side note I heard something interesting the other day. A certain ss chief and I were talking and he found out that BP is having every call toned out. Even if not needed to up the calls. They are milking the system if you ask me. Trying to justify a full time dept.
> 
> Oh and in my eyes that's fraud of the tax payers.


No secret there... they paid the bulk of the consolidation study up here... there are a lot of calls they get toned for and just staystandby...


----------



## unit28

the next 24 hours on the map,
have nothing above 3" except arrhed regn.

just watch the Kansas/ Mo storm in the morning........


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1765353 said:


> back in the 4" range
> 
> watch the convective line near st loui MO tomorrow
> 
> don't think anyone really wants a NW shift in the JS


Hey unit... what are we looking for and what does that mean? Thanks for the insight!

Edit: you beat me to it!


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1765458 said:


> the next 24 hours on the map,
> have nothing above 3" except arrhed regn.


Sure hope you're right.

F this.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Nam is back in line. 9-10". Not sure yet but plenty of moisture to work with according to them.


----------



## CityGuy

Hey hose jockey, just for you


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1765462 said:


> Nam is back in line. 9-10". Not sure yet but plenty of moisture to work with according to them.


No.....

F this.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;1765462 said:


> Nam is back in line. 9-10". Not sure yet but plenty of moisture to work with according to them.


Balls deep!


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1765458 said:


> the next 24 hours on the map,
> have nothing above 3" except arrhed regn.
> 
> just watch the Kansas/ Mo storm in the morning........


Isn't that outdated? Issued at noon when the nam went rogue? Now the nam is way high again. Not being an a$$ just want to learn.


----------



## qualitycut

What did unit have for last storm and was hd right?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1765467 said:


> Isn't that outdated? Issued at noon when the nam went rogue? Now the nam is way high again. Not being an a$$ just want to learn.


O come on here.....

F this.


----------



## unit28

Thursday Snow likely before 11am, then snow with patchy blowing snow after 11am. 
High near 34. Breezy, with a south southwest wind 5 to 10 mph becoming northwest 15 to 20 mph in the afternoon. Winds could gust as high as 25 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. New snow accumulation of 3 to 5 inches possible. 

Thursday Night Snow likely with areas of blowing snow before 9pm, then areas of blowing snow and a chance of snow between 9pm and 3am, then areas of blowing snow and a slight chance of snow after 3am. 
Cloudy, with a low around 7. Wind chill values as low as -12. Blustery, with a west northwest wind 20 to 25 mph, with gusts as high as 30 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible.

looks likely 5" for me


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1765464 said:


> Hey hose jockey, just for you


When I helped out we had two hoses going about 200'. When we were moving I was wondering why they didn't put it in place before they turned the water on. It was blocking a road.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1765432 said:


> Because they risk their lives for less than 15/hour.
> 
> I get $10.50.


I get $0.00 ussmileyflag


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1765470 said:


> Thursday Snow likely before 11am, then snow with patchy blowing snow after 11am.
> High near 34. Breezy, with a south southwest wind 5 to 10 mph becoming northwest 15 to 20 mph in the afternoon. Winds could gust as high as 25 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. New snow accumulation of 3 to 5 inches possible.
> 
> Thursday Night Snow likely with areas of blowing snow before 9pm, then areas of blowing snow and a chance of snow between 9pm and 3am, then areas of blowing snow and a slight chance of snow after 3am.
> Cloudy, with a low around 7. Wind chill values as low as -12. Blustery, with a west northwest wind 20 to 25 mph, with gusts as high as 30 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible.
> 
> looks likely 5" for me


Though you had nothing over 3"?


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1765470 said:


> Thursday Snow likely before 11am, then snow with patchy blowing snow after 11am.
> High near 34. Breezy, with a south southwest wind 5 to 10 mph becoming northwest 15 to 20 mph in the afternoon. Winds could gust as high as 25 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. New snow accumulation of 3 to 5 inches possible.
> 
> Thursday Night Snow likely with areas of blowing snow before 9pm, then areas of blowing snow and a chance of snow between 9pm and 3am, then areas of blowing snow and a slight chance of snow after 3am.
> Cloudy, with a low around 7. Wind chill values as low as -12. Blustery, with a west northwest wind 20 to 25 mph, with gusts as high as 30 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible.
> 
> looks likely 5" for me


You just said less than 3, your confusing


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1765468 said:


> What did unit have for last storm and was hd right?


No no no..... I'm not questioning unit. He's dead on where to watch for the storm development. I just want to know if I'm missing something here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1765477 said:


> You just said less than 3, your confusing


Agreed.............


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1765480 said:


> No no no..... I'm not questioning unit. He's dead on where to watch for the storm development. I just want to know if I'm missing something here.


I know your not I am just asking what he had because he tends to be close everytime, but now I'm getting confused


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1765480 said:


> No no no..... I'm not questioning unit. He's dead on where to watch for the storm development. I just want to know if I'm missing something here.


You guys are all confusing!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1765484 said:


> I know your not I am just asking what he had because he tends to be close everytime, but now I'm getting confused


I think he said 4", done by 08:00


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1765485 said:


> You guys are all confusing!


it's like Ian is in here!!


----------



## qualitycut

Well either way I should be able to sleep in till 9-10 I'm dragging right now


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ian says 4" west metro to 8" east metro.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1765493 said:


> it's like Ian is in here!!


True that, brother!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1765494 said:


> Well either way I should be able to sleep in till 9-10 I'm dragging right now


Chace of snow/rain/sleet tonight.


----------



## unit28

still have resources peaked at around 5"

not sure why the older version dipped
but everything is still there
including my hourly


----------



## SSS Inc.

If things continue the way they look now I'm right in there with Novak. 8-12". 

If the trend continues nws will be about 60% of what the nam and gfs show. Currently I'm at 6.9" on the hourly.


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1765129 said:


> Just start plowing as soon as it starts. You guys will be fine. payuppayuppayup


Thats what we are doing. ..


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak talking bombs and blizzards..... 

F this.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1765498 said:


> Ian says 4" west metro to 8" east metro.


So I don't know where I am considered on the east to west


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just stopped at the plow shop. New Stainless DXT just in time for tomorrow.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

MNPLOWCO;1765220 said:


> Great, now I'm selling to lawn enforcer for a buck. 63.00 loss on my taxes.


Sure, I'm in. Sloppy seconds don't bother me haha


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Now as long as the payloader finally starts.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1765510 said:


> So I don't know where I am considered on the east to west


I'd say your more east than west.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1765506 said:


> If things continue the way they look now I'm right in there with Novak. 8-12".
> 
> If the trend continues nws will be about 60% of what the nam and gfs show. Currently I'm at 6.9" on the hourly.


The real question is when is it going to start? Do I worry about setting the alarm for 4 or will it start way after that?


----------



## SnoFarmer

3am alarm set

EXPECT SUSTAINED NW WINDS 15 TO 25 MPH...WITH GUSTS UP TO
35 MPH.

Latest model guidance has continued to track a nrly sfc low from
sern saskatchewan e/sewd through north dakota and into nrn mn
tonight through thursday morning...with a srly more potent low
tracking from the mo river valley newd into wi on thursday and
into ern lake superior thur night and friday. The northern low
will merge with the sly low thur afternoon and evening and produce
heavy snowfall across a large portion of the northland during this
time. A strong push of moisture from the south will combine with
strong dynamics aloft and good mesoscale forcing to produce mdt
snowfall with periods of heavy snow.

Still expecting a swath of 7-9 inch snowfall along the highway 53
corridor in mn...extending swd along the i-35 corridor...including
the twin ports. Closer to the sfc low to the east...areas of
nrn/nwrn wi and the tip of the arrowhead will see 10-12 inch
snowfall...with locally higher amts likely across the higher
elevation of lake and cook counties and also along the elevated
terrain of nrn wi.

ligety ligety ligety Thumbs Up let's uncork one...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1765516 said:


> The real question is when is it going to start? Do I worry about setting the alarm for 4 or will it start way after that?


You worry to much!

Have a beer and relax.


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;1765482 said:


> Agreed.............


lol....

Quality wanted to know what I had ......past the first 6hrs of snow.
I was showing the map has nothing above 3" for the next 24 past tomorrow

The map has at least 4" is what I showed tomorrow

{quality did it..........again}


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1765519 said:


> You worry to much!
> 
> Have a beer and relax.


who says I haven't?


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1765520 said:


> lol....
> 
> Quality wanted to know what I had ......past the first 6hrs of snow.
> I was showing the map has nothing above 3" for the next 24 past tomorrow
> 
> The map has at least 4" is what I showed tomorrow
> 
> {quality did it..........again}


I just get confused with all that weather jargon.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1765515 said:


> I'd say your more east than west.


What about me?? I think I might be east.


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1765520 said:


> lol....
> 
> Quality wanted to know what I had ......past the first 6hrs of snow.
> I was showing the map has nothing above 3" for the next 24 past tomorrow
> 
> The map has at least 4" is what I showed tomorrow
> 
> {quality did it..........again}


Ummm........ Ok, sounds good!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnoFarmer;1765518 said:


> EXPECT SUSTAINED NW WINDS 15 TO 25 MPH...WITH GUSTS UP TO
> 35 MPH.
> 
> Latest model guidance has continued to track a nrly sfc low from
> sern saskatchewan e/sewd through north dakota and into nrn mn
> tonight through thursday morning...with a srly more potent low
> tracking from the mo river valley newd into wi on thursday and
> into ern lake superior thur night and friday. The northern low
> will merge with the sly low thur afternoon and evening and produce
> heavy snowfall across a large portion of the northland during this
> time. A strong push of moisture from the south will combine with
> strong dynamics aloft and good mesoscale forcing to produce mdt
> snowfall with periods of heavy snow.
> 
> Still expecting a swath of 7-9 inch snowfall along the highway 53
> corridor in mn...extending swd along the i-35 corridor...including
> the twin ports. Closer to the sfc low to the east...areas of
> nrn/nwrn wi and the tip of the arrowhead will see 10-12 inch
> snowfall...with locally higher amts likely across the higher
> elevation of lake and cook counties and also along the elevated
> terrain of nrn wi.
> 
> ligety ligety ligety Thumbs Up let's uncork one...


Your going to have to sing this and to the right tune and know the original song.

I like the way you work it.....Ted ligety

My wife is going to kill me, every time he skis I sing it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1765526 said:


> who says I haven't?


Have more!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1765528 said:


> What about me?? I think I might be east.


I'm se I guess I just had a slight hope I would be west


----------



## deicepro

10+ pages in a couple hours....I'm tired of reading. No snow in Oregon. ..


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1765516 said:


> The real question is when is it going to start? Do I worry about setting the alarm for 4 or will it start way after that?


Sleep in


----------



## Green Grass

deicepro;1765534 said:


> 10+ pages in a couple hours....I'm tired of reading. No snow in Oregon. ..


We can have SSS haul some there!


----------



## SnoFarmer

ligety Thumbs Up gold


----------



## unit28

SnoFarmer;1765518 said:


> 3am alarm set
> 
> EXPECT SUSTAINED NW WINDS 15 TO 25 MPH...WITH GUSTS UP TO
> 35 MPH.
> 
> Latest model guidance has continued to track a nrly sfc low from
> sern saskatchewan e/sewd through north dakota and into nrn mn
> tonight through thursday morning...with a srly more potent low
> tracking from the mo river valley newd into wi on thursday and
> into ern lake superior thur night and friday. The northern low
> will merge with the sly low thur afternoon and evening and produce
> heavy snowfall across a large portion of the northland during this
> time. A strong push of moisture from the south will combine with
> strong dynamics aloft and good mesoscale forcing to produce mdt
> snowfall with periods of heavy snow.
> 
> Still expecting a swath of 7-9 inch snowfall along the highway 53
> corridor in mn...extending swd along the i-35 corridor...including
> the twin ports. Closer to the sfc low to the east...areas of
> nrn/nwrn wi and the tip of the arrowhead will see 10-12 inch
> snowfall...with locally higher amts likely across the higher
> elevation of lake and cook counties and also along the elevated
> terrain of nrn wi.
> 
> ligety ligety ligety Thumbs Up let's uncork one...


exactly what I said....
watch KA/MO
and arrwd regn gets the bomb.

good night


----------



## SSS Inc.

ussmileyflagussmileyflag


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1765538 said:


> exactly what I said....
> watch KA/MO
> and arrwd regn gets the bomb.
> 
> good night


Novak says metro gets the bomb.... I think.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1765536 said:


> We can have SSS haul some there!


It might melt before I get there.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1765543 said:


> It might melt before I get there.


get a cooled dump!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1765542 said:


> Novak says metro gets the bomb.... I think.


He just got the nam I bet.


----------



## deicepro

Green Grass;1765536 said:


> We can have SSS haul some there!


It will be gone quick....always rains here


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1765511 said:


> Just stopped at the plow shop. New Stainless DXT just in time for tomorrow.


Nice... jealous...


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1765511 said:


> Just stopped at the plow shop. New Stainless DXT just in time for tomorrow.


Nice! What happened to the old one?


----------



## CityGuy

More skating. Why is this not over yet.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Gracie Gold!!!ussmileyflag


----------



## SnoFarmer

lol, it worked....:waving:



SSS Inc.;1765530 said:


> Your going to have to sing this and to the right tune and know the original song.
> 
> I like the way you work it.....Ted ligety
> 
> My wife is going to kill me, every time he skis I sing it.


----------



## qualitycut

Everything on the meteo went way up


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1765558 said:


> Everything on the meteo went way up


Now switch it to 13:1. Yikes. You can use that to figure nws' ratios as well. They appear to be closer to 14 or 15:1.


----------



## SnoFarmer

good night.



unit28;1765538 said:


> good night


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1765560 said:


> Now switch it to 13:1. Yikes. You can use that to figure nws' ratios as well. They appear to be closer to 14 or 15:1.


Mother f,......


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1765560 said:


> Now switch it to 13:1. Yikes. You can use that to figure nws' ratios as well. They appear to be closer to 14 or 15:1.


Geez............. current RAP doesn't have it starting till after Noon


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1765553 said:


> Nice! What happened to the old one?


Sold my C plow.

(2) flat top Boss, 1 steel VXT 1 poly VXT and now the stainless DXT. All trucks /plows are now interchangeable.


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1765348 said:


> Those are my favorite.





LwnmwrMan22;1765569 said:


> Sold my C plow.
> 
> (2) flat top Boss, 1 steel VXT 1 poly VXT and now the stainless DXT. All trucks /plows are now interchangeable.


Good choice with the stainless.. Was the price difference that large or not really?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1765571 said:


> Good choice with the stainless.. Was the price difference that large or not really?


Didn't ask.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1765569 said:


> Sold my C plow.
> 
> (2) flat top Boss, 1 steel VXT 1 poly VXT and now the stainless DXT. All trucks /plows are now interchangeable.


I like it! Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1765569 said:


> Sold my C plow.
> 
> (2) flat top Boss, 1 steel VXT 1 poly VXT and now the stainless DXT. All trucks /plows are now interchangeable.


So what do you do if your short a truck or short a plow? Have an extra truck or an extra plow?


----------



## SSS Inc.

I'm at 4-8 and 1-3 now.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1765576 said:


> I'm at 4-8 and 1-3 now.


Is that up or down?


----------



## CityGuy

Dahl shows snow by 900 am. 1 inch


----------



## qualitycut

Nws also has me at 35 for a high


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1765577 said:


> Is that up or down?


Up. What are you at? I would think higher than me.


----------



## cbservicesllc

4-10 total when I add NWS forecast for Maple Grove, hourly is at 6.8... what up with the forecast's 6" spread???


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1765580 said:


> Up. What are you at? I would think higher than me.


Same........


----------



## CityGuy

So how long until metro schools close for tomorrow?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1765569 said:


> Sold my C plow.
> 
> (2) flat top Boss, 1 steel VXT 1 poly VXT and now the stainless DXT. All trucks /plows are now interchangeable.


That's always nice.

With my westerns i can run the MVP wideout or the straight blades


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1765581 said:


> 4-10 total when I add NWS forecast for Maple Grove, hourly is at 6.8... what up with the forecast's 6" spread???


Tight gradiant, small shift will change you totals quite a bit. If this holds they will tighten up in the morning.


----------



## CityGuy

On a positive note Wild play again 1 week from tomorrow.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1765583 said:


> So how long until metro schools close for tomorrow?


won't they will just let out early. They already have to make up days.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1765575 said:


> So what do you do if your short a truck or short a plow? Have an extra truck or an extra plow?


Call you??


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1765573 said:


> Didn't ask.......


I don't think its that big a difference... that makes you feel better. Plus the stainless matches your truck so well. My girlfriends dad got the stainless DXT this year for his driveway. Guy is loaded and money wasn't an issue. I'm almost positive he bought the stainless because it matched his truck.



SSS Inc.;1765576 said:


> I'm at 4-8 and 1-3 now.


I'm up from 3-7 to 4-8 and 2-4



qualitycut;1765577 said:


> Is that up or down?


Up


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1765587 said:


> won't they will just let out early. They already have to make up days.


One can hope. Worry the mrs. driving in the heavy snow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1765583 said:


> So how long until metro schools close for tomorrow?


I don't think they will... they already have to make up days


----------



## BossPlow614

I'm pretty sure it's about $1000 more for the stainless.


----------



## skorum03

Green Grass;1765587 said:


> won't they will just let out early. They already have to make up days.


Hudson schools added on 2 minutes to the beginning and end of each day to make it so they don't have to make up days at the end of the year. Thought that was a good idea.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1765587 said:


> won't they will just let out early. They already have to make up days.


This is what I was wondering.... Do all the cold days they already missed change the thoughts about tomorrow???


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1765591 said:


> I don't think its that big a difference... that makes you feel better. Plus the stainless matches your truck so well. My girlfriends dad got the stainless DXT this year for his driveway. Guy is loaded and money wasn't an issue. I'm almost positive he bought the stainless because it matched his truck.
> 
> Up


Lucky you, you better marry her


----------



## skorum03

BossPlow614;1765594 said:


> I'm pretty sure it's about $1000 more for the stainless.


Get the F out. Really? Why would anyone buy a brand new straight blade ever then? The cost from straight to V brand new isn't that big of a difference...

Something I've always wondered.


----------



## CityGuy

skorum03;1765595 said:


> Hudson schools added on 2 minutes to the beginning and end of each day to make it so they don't have to make up days at the end of the year. Thought that was a good idea.


Now thats inovative.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1765597 said:


> Lucky you, you better marry her


Seems weird to think about.... but yeah you're right.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1765598 said:


> Get the F out. Really? Why would anyone buy a brand new straight blade ever then? The cost from straight to V brand new isn't that big of a difference...
> 
> Something I've always wondered.


Straight blades roll snow better I hear because they don't ha e the hump in the middle and they back drag better, all depends what u use it for


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1765596 said:


> This is what I was wondering.... Do all the cold days they already missed change the thoughts about tomorrow???


If I understood the wife correctly they only need to be there untill lunch for it to be considered a complete .


----------



## cbservicesllc

skorum03;1765595 said:


> Hudson schools added on 2 minutes to the beginning and end of each day to make it so they don't have to make up days at the end of the year. Thought that was a good idea.


I like it! Thumbs Up


----------



## Green Grass

BossPlow614;1765594 said:


> I'm pretty sure it's about $1000 more for the stainless.


I priced them in the fall. It was a $400 difference.


----------



## cbservicesllc

And all the newsies are starting to show tall snow piles...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Dang... every time I hear about these 5 kids in that fire it breaks my heart...


----------



## qualitycut

I really want to see this teacher in rogers


----------



## cbservicesllc

Still at 6.8 in the hourly, but my forecast went DOWN to 3-5 and 1-3!


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;1765611 said:


> Dang... every time I hear about these 5 kids in that fire it breaks my heart...


X2

The guy lost his wife last year and now 5 kids...how do you go on? It's just awful.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1765613 said:


> I really want to see this teacher in rogers


https://sites.google.com/a/isd728.org/rhspe/


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1765613 said:


> I really want to see this teacher in rogers


Agree!!! they should at least share if she is hot


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1765615 said:


> X2
> 
> The guy lost his wife last year and now 5 kids...how do you go on? It's just awful.


I don't know what I'd do... I'd lose it...


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;1765615 said:


> X2
> 
> The guy lost his wife last year and now 5 kids...how do you go on? It's just awful.


that is the million dollar question.


----------



## CityGuy

Who's ready?????


----------



## Martinson9

Hamelfire;1765621 said:


> Who's ready?????


I am. I plowed a driveway on Hunter Drive today and left a pile of snow for you!


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1765616 said:


> https://sites.google.com/a/isd728.org/rhspe/


Man hands...


----------



## qualitycut

Martinson9;1765622 said:


> I am. I plowed a driveway on Hunter Drive today and left a pile of snow for you!


I'm going to be that guy tomorrow on some of mine, I will wind row it up though


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1765625 said:


> Man hands...


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1765606 said:


> If I understood the wife correctly they only need to be there untill lunch for it to be considered a complete .


It's something like that.


----------



## CityGuy

Martinson9;1765622 said:


> I am. I plowed a driveway on Hunter Drive today and left a pile of snow for you!


Well I am sure medina thanks you. But I work to the east of them.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Anybody hear that quote from Schaffer just now? If we get 6 inches or more it'll be the deepest snow base we've had since 1982... going to forward that to all my complainers right now...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

What are the chances I don't set an alarm and wake up to two inches?


----------



## qualitycut

Realisticly if we get 8 what's it going to compact and melt down to 5-6?


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1765632 said:


> Anybody hear that quote from Schaffer just now? If we get 6 inches or more it'll be the deepest snow base we've had since 1982... going to forward that to all my complainers right now...


What about 2 or 3 winters ago when we had 80 some inches? Or am I not understanding that correctly?


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1765616 said:


> https://sites.google.com/a/isd728.org/rhspe/


She's only 4 yrs older than me! Nice Thumbs Up !


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1765633 said:


> What are the chances I don't set an alarm and wake up to two inches?


If we get 10 will it matter?


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1765638 said:


> What about 2 or 3 winters ago when we had 80 some inches? Or am I not understanding that correctly?


Snow base as in how much is on the ground still


----------



## banonea

Hamelfire;1765621 said:


> Who's ready?????


Let it come. Just got to fuel up in the morning, then let the fun begin. ..


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1765637 said:


> Realisticly if we get 8 what's it going to compact and melt down to 5-6?


Ground is not that warm. Most of our melting has been sun driven coupled with the 40 degree temps. I don't think it will melt all that much. But again I'm only a professional hose jockey so who knows.
It will plow like 12" no matter what.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1765638 said:


> What about 2 or 3 winters ago when we had 80 some inches? Or am I not understanding that correctly?


That fell, then melted, fell, melted, etc.

This year the snow just fell.

Find an open field and try to walk across it and you'll see what the base is like.

That or watch the pics I post getting stuck at the landfills that haven't been plowed all winter.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1765640 said:


> If we get 10 will it matter?


No, I'm not starting till at least 3 inches.


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1765638 said:


> What about 2 or 3 winters ago when we had 80 some inches? Or am I not understanding that correctly?


Its because we haven't had many warm days to melt it.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1765643 said:


> Ground is not that warm. Most our melting has been sun driven coupled with the 40 degree temps. I don't think it will melt all that much. But again I'm only a professional hose jockey so who knows.


The blacktop had to have warmed a little bit.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1765643 said:


> Ground is not that warm. Most our melting has been sun driven coupled with the 40 degree temps. I don't think it will melt all that much. But again I'm only a professional hose jockey so who knows.


Depends on rate, size of flake, whether it actually takes until noon to start.


----------



## cbservicesllc

What the heck is this now???


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1765643 said:


> Ground is not that warm. Most of our melting has been sun driven coupled with the 40 degree temps. I don't think it will melt all that much. * But again I'm only a professional hose jockey so who knows.*
> It will plow like 12" no matter what.


:laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

At least it's clear out right now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

11 just showed 10.4". And goes to 6 am Friday.????


----------



## OC&D

I ain't setting no alarm tonight. I figure if there's an inch or two on the ground when I wake up, so be it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1765649 said:


> What the heck is this now???


I have flurries in the forecast for Friday.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1765653 said:


> I ain't setting no alarm tonight. I figure if there's an inch or two on the ground when I wake up, so be it.


Yup, ch 9 showed rain in the am


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1765654 said:


> I have flurries in the forecast for Friday.


I do too... then chance of precip is 10%, no accumulation mentioned... wait till the next update...


----------



## NorthernProServ

OC&D;1765653 said:


> I ain't setting no alarm tonight. I figure if there's an inch or two on the ground when I wake up, so be it.


yeah same here screw it, BTW KARE 11 just showed 10.8" for metro

Going to bed, I probably will have dreams about snow removal lol!! messed up


----------



## qualitycut

Novak Weather
50 minutes ago*
974mb Low predicted to deepen over WI tomorrow. That is the pressure you find in a Category 2 hurricane.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1765652 said:


> 11 just showed 10.4". And goes to 6 am Friday.????


Guess they opted not to go with their microcast... haha


----------



## OC&D

I had this at the Summit taproom a month or so ago. I finally found it in a liquor store today. Good stuff!


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1765661 said:


> Novak Weather
> 50 minutes ago*
> 974mb Low predicted to deepen over WI tomorrow. That is the pressure you find in a Category 2 hurricane.


Oh that makes me feel much better.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1765666 said:


> Oh that makes me feel much better.


Yea no clue what it means but it doesn't sound good at all


----------



## banonea

Just up me to 8" to 14" with thunder snow. ......snap!


----------



## cbservicesllc

So Belinda says 3-6 west metro and then shows 8+ in Maple Lake... soooooo west metro is now west of Maple Lake? I must be East Metro and Quality must be Wisconsin...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1765671 said:


> So Belinda says 3-6 west metro and then shows 8+ in Maple Lake... soooooo west metro is now west of Maple Lake? I must be East Metro and Quality must be Wisconsin...


All I know is that the microcast had 10.1 over downtown so we are f'd


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1765673 said:


> All I know is that the microcast had 10.1 over downtown so we are f'd


And after she showed that she again says 3-6 west metro, 4-10 DOWNTOWN and east....


----------



## Drakeslayer

Tomorrow sounds like payuppayuppayup plows for us.


----------



## qualitycut

I'm debating on what to do for shoveling my resi accounts, wait till the last plow and just drop the blade the first time through?


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1765688 said:


> I'm debating on what to do for shoveling my resi accounts, wait till the last plow and just drop the blade the first time through?


Thats what I'm thinking...


----------



## millsaps118

NorthernProServ;1765659 said:


> yeah same here screw it, BTW KARE 11 just showed 10.8" for metro
> 
> Going to bed, I probably will have dreams about snow removal lol!! messed up


Dreams or Nightmare....Thumbs Up


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1765688 said:


> I'm debating on what to do for shoveling my resi accounts, wait till the last plow and just drop the blade the first time through?


That's a pretty good idea.


----------



## SnowGuy73

36°, cloudy, calm

04:40


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS has me up. 4-8" and 2-4". 

F this.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like it doesn't really get going until about 13:00.

And then done by 22:00.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Acci shows about 6.5".


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sven showed aboit 18 hours of snow. From noon to 06:00 Friday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Barlow Still saying 4-8 metro and west. Says a 25 mile shift west and Minneapolis gets a foot, east 4".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Mike Agostoickslajrhfbrje on 4 says main snow from 3 pm to 9 pm.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Accu has moved me from 2-4, to 4-8 and now this morning I am at 6-10".


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1765741 said:


> Mike Agostoickslajrhfbrje on 4 says main snow from 3 pm to 9 pm.


Marler said something similar.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1765742 said:


> Accu has moved me from 2-4, to 4-8 and now this morning I am at 6-10".


I'm still 4-8", for now that is.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1765745 said:


> Marler said something similar.


Barlow just also said about the same.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Lindstrom is at about 8" of snow total, Taylors Falls is at 10.5" of snow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1765748 said:


> Lindstrom is at about 8" of snow total, Taylors Falls is at 10.5" of snow.


This needs to push east!

F this.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Mike on 4 says snow falling through the morning commute tomorrow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Mike on 4 says 2-3" per hour snowfall rates


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1765752 said:


> Mike on 4 says 2-3" per hour snowfall rates


Wonderful......


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1765751 said:


> Mike on 4 says snow falling through the morning commute tomorrow.


Even better.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Mike on 4 says areas in the east metro easily over 12".


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1765756 said:


> Mike on 4 says areas in the east metro easily over 12".


Marler showed 12.something over by the wi border.

Even I was at like 9.something.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I suppose I should get all the trucks topped off with fuel.

Need to fill the skid as well.


----------



## snowman55

finally a good push separate the men from the boys. I feel a good 12" in my bad knee. Anyone know of 4 skid operators looking for work? and 15 shovelers? I could use a couple trucks the replace broken ones, 100 ton of salt? couple pallets of ice melt? yeah I'm ready for this.


----------



## SnowGuy73

snowman55;1765764 said:


> finally a good push separate the men from the boys. I feel a good 12" in my bad knee. Anyone know of 4 skid operators looking for work? and 15 shovelers? I could use a couple trucks the replace broken ones, 100 ton of salt? couple pallets of ice melt? yeah I'm ready for this.


You probably should've been looking for all this earlier then today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Our friend on 4 says to enjoy this morning, going to be the nicest one for the next couple of weeks. Tomorrow snow covered then cold.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1765765 said:


> You probably should've been looking for all this earlier then today.


Ha!

I can get the ice melt (which I probably should, but probably won't).


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1765767 said:


> Our friend on 4 says to enjoy this morning, going to be the nicest one for the next couple of weeks. Tomorrow snow covered then cold.


Saw that. After Saturday lows in the negatives again, highs in the teens.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1765671 said:


> So Belinda says 3-6 west metro and then shows 8+ in Maple Lake... soooooo west metro is now west of Maple Lake? I must be East Metro and Quality must be Wisconsin...


Sure????????????? Montrose is metro now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1765768 said:


> Ha!
> 
> I can get the ice melt (which I probably should, but probably won't).


No point to salt until Saturday anyway...


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1765740 said:


> Barlow Still saying 4-8 metro and west. Says a 25 mile shift west and Minneapolis gets a foot, east 4".


F me...................


----------



## SnowGuy73

I thought this was supposed to develop right over us, what's with the big line heading this way from nd sd?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That's the other problem. We are used to the metro basically 10 miles outside the 694/494 loop.

Now it's anything within 50 miles of downtown Minneapolis and/or St. Paul.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1765777 said:


> I thought this was supposed to develop right over us, what's with the big line heading this way from nd sd?


Our friend from Channel 9 said that isn't hitting the ground.

He said the two lows combine just to our north and have what quality and I had and **** on us.


----------



## TKLAWN

We're all screwed.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1765780 said:


> Our friend from Channel 9 said that isn't hitting the ground.
> 
> He said the two lows combine just to our north and have what quality and I had and **** on us.


Ah, 10-4.

Just watches 4, showed it still snowing at like 09:00 tomorrow... Jesus!


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1765782 said:


> We're all screwed.


You didn't sell to Ryde last night?

I would've.......


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1765783 said:


> Ah, 10-4.
> 
> Just watches 4, showed it still snowing at like 09:00 tomorrow... Jesus!


Something about it slowed down.


----------



## CityGuy

Can you imagine the up roar if this thing fizzles out or moves east and we get an inch or even nothing?

The weather peoples would all be out jobs real quick like.


----------



## banonea

Raining it's a $$ off in Rochester 34 already freezing in driveway. ..


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1765786 said:


> Can you imagine the up roar if this thing fizzles out or moves east and we get an inch or even nothing?
> 
> The weather peoples would all be out jobs real quick like.


I can remember that happening more then once in the past.

No uproar here, party time!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1765787 said:


> Raining it's a $$ off in Rochester 34 already freezing in driveway. ..


Great. That sounds like a whole lot of fun.


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;1765787 said:


> Raining it's a $$ off in Rochester 34 already freezing in driveway. ..


That sucks!


----------



## CityGuy

Kelsey is looking all bussiness like. Not doing it for me today.


----------



## banonea

Hamelfire;1765790 said:


> Great. That sounds like a whole lot of fun.


We are ready for the party....... who is bringing the beer?


----------



## skorum03

Ive been upgraded to 4-8 and 3-7 overnight.


----------



## skorum03

banonea;1765795 said:


> We are ready for the party....... who is bringing the beer?


I'll bring some.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1765787 said:


> Raining it's a $$ off in Rochester 34 already freezing in driveway. ..


Sounds like Christmas in '05??? '07??? Supposed to get like 20" of snow. Woke up at 4 am to 3" of snow and heavy rain.

Started plowing all the wet concrete as best as we could, then front came thriugh. Instant freeze, then polar vortex weather for 2 weeks.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1765795 said:


> We are ready for the party....... who is bringing the beer?


I can!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1765798 said:


> Sounds like Christmas in '05??? '07??? Supposed to get like 20" of snow. Woke up at 4 am to 3" of snow and heavy rain.
> 
> Started plowing all the wet concrete as best as we could, then front came thriugh. Instant freeze, then polar vortex weather for 2 weeks.


Lets hope thats not the case today


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1765798 said:


> Sounds like Christmas in '05??? '07??? Supposed to get like 20" of snow. Woke up at 4 am to 3" of snow and heavy rain.
> 
> Started plowing all the wet concrete as best as we could, then front came thriugh. Instant freeze, then polar vortex weather for 2 weeks.


I think that's what they are calling for this time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Channel 9 Cody fill in weather guy standing in front of a VERY empty salt bin in Golden Valley.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1765805 said:


> Channel 9 Cody fill in weather guy standing in front of a VERY empty salt bin in Golden Valley.


Even Plymouyth sub shop looks kinda empty. I know they were hauling in yesterday, not sure if new or from another shop.


----------



## ryde307

banonea;1765787 said:


> Raining it's a $$ off in Rochester 34 already freezing in driveway. ..


That sh it better not make it here or this really will suck. 8 inches + with ice under it is not going to move.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1765794 said:


> Kelsey is looking all bussiness like. Not doing it for me today.


Naomi on 5 is say is the best looking as far as news chicks go!


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1765798 said:


> Sounds like Christmas in '05??? '07??? Supposed to get like 20" of snow. Woke up at 4 am to 3" of snow and heavy rain.
> 
> Started plowing all the wet concrete as best as we could, then front came thriugh. Instant freeze, then polar vortex weather for 2 weeks.


That sucked the big one. Skid and loader were really the only way to move it. If that happens tranny shops will be busy with plow trucks.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1765810 said:


> Naomi on 5 is say is the best looking as far as news chicks go!


Traffic gal on 4 is ok today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;1765795 said:


> We are ready for the party....... who is bringing the beer?


I'm buying when, not if but when this doesn't happen.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1765815 said:


> Traffic gal on 4 is ok today.


Nope...... Does nothing for me, goofy looking face.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1765798 said:


> Sounds like Christmas in '05??? '07??? Supposed to get like 20" of snow. Woke up at 4 am to 3" of snow and heavy rain.
> 
> Started plowing all the wet concrete as best as we could, then front came thriugh. Instant freeze, then polar vortex weather for 2 weeks.


I remember that.... Lets not speak of these things.


----------



## CityGuy

Sounds like we may send a couple guys out to start pre treating roads with liquid this morning. The rest of us will go thru trucks and make brine. Hmmm going to be a long couple of days.


----------



## CityGuy

NWs has me at 4-6 today and 1-3 tonight at home.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1765819 said:


> Sounds like we may send a couple guys out to start pre treating roads with liquid this morning. The rest of us will go thru trucks and make brine. Hmmm going to be a long couple of days.


Probably not as long for you as the rest of us....


----------



## CityGuy

NWS 3-7 today and 2-4 tonight at the office. Either way were all screwed.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1765823 said:


> Probably not as long for you as the rest of us....


True!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1765822 said:


> NWs has me at 4-6 today and 1-3 tonight at home.


I better check mine, its been 20 minutes.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Wonderful bullsh!t....... 4-8, 2-4 now!

F#cking clowns!


----------



## SnowGuy73

F this!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1765829 said:


> Wonderful bullsh!t....... 4-8, 2-4 now!
> 
> F#cking clowns!


They are all over the board with totals.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1765789 said:


> I can remember that happening more then once in the past.
> 
> No uproar here, party time!!!!!


If that happens I will pay up to 500 at the Kod on a bar tab fir whoever shows,


----------



## Polarismalibu

Can't wait for all the phone calls for this one. I'm pretty excited to sit in my truck for two days straight then sit in a skid for the next week blowing piles. Can't get any better then this!


----------



## CityGuy

Guy on 4 says noon today until 900 am tomorrow. If we get the thunder snow we could see 2-3 inch per hour rates.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1765832 said:


> If that happens I will pay up to 500 at the Kod on a bar tab fir whoever shows,


I am in.....................


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1765832 said:


> If that happens I will pay up to 500 at the Kod on a bar tab fir whoever shows,


I'm in!......

I will even split that tab with you!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Already showing "light snow" for Monday. 

I think they've all started out as light snow this damn season.


----------



## banonea

Hamelfire;1765840 said:


> Guy on 4 says noon today until 900 am tomorrow. If we get the thunder snow we could see 2-3 inch per hour rates.


Never seen thunder snow before, kinda hope to see it....


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1765845 said:


> Never seen thunder snow before, kinda hope to see it....


No you don't.


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;1765845 said:


> Never seen thunder snow before, kinda hope to see it....


We had it twice last winter, and the winter before that. You hear it and within 5 minutes its really coming down.


----------



## qualitycut

So if it goes more west, the east metro wont get much?


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1765845 said:


> Never seen thunder snow before, kinda hope to see it....


Seen it a few times in 20 years of plowing and it's unreal. Snows so hard you cant see the plow on the front of the truck.


----------



## CityGuy

Here comes the parking ban for SSS.


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1765845 said:


> Never seen thunder snow before, kinda hope to see it....


Once you do you won't say that again


----------



## CityGuy

They keep saying the metro and east. Someone fing define the metro.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1765832 said:


> If that happens I will pay up to 500 at the Kod on a bar tab fir whoever shows,


I am on my way!


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1765856 said:


> They keep saying the metro and east. Someone fing define the metro.


Well we figured out west metro is about south Dakota.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1765859 said:


> I am on my way!


Snowguys splitting it with me


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;1765854 said:


> Once you do you won't say that again


Don't know about that... I like extreme weather like that. I don't get worked up anymore, you can only plow what is on the ground, if they don't like how we are doing in a 3 " per hour snowfall, go find someone else better. Don't care who you are you are not going to keep up with that, and if you can it don't matter no one else is going anywhere anyway.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1765860 said:


> Well we figured out west metro is about south Dakota.


Haha. About hutch is the metro.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1765861 said:


> Snowguys splitting it with me


Yup, lets do this!


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1765862 said:


> Don't know about that... I like extreme weather like that. I don't get worked up anymore, you can only plow what is on the ground, if they don't like how we are doing in a 3 " per hour snowfall, go find someone else better. Don't care who you are you are not going to keep up with that, and if you can it don't matter no one else is going anywhere anyway.


K wait till your pushing 10-12 inches of it then let us know.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1765867 said:


> K wait till your pushing 10-12 inches of it then let us know.


Agreed... Everyone talks big about wanting a big storm and this that and other..... Until it happens.


----------



## wintergreen82

Well this is going to be a nightmare. 12-16 with 50mph winds. Businesses expect to be open tomorrow morning. Last time this happened 30 min jobs were taking 2 hours. We are still hauling snow off sites. I don't know how well the crew will hold up without sleep. This is going to be bad. A few days ago I said this had the feel of the dome blizzard. hmmm....


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1765867 said:


> K wait till your pushing 10-12 inches of it then let us know.


We plan to be out pushing all day, not touching sidewalk till its done. Talked to all our customers yesterday to let them known how we are going to be handling things so they don't freak out. With any luck most close so we don't have to worry, I know in 2010 most of our business closed early so that takes a lot of stress off a person.


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1765874 said:


> We plan to be out pushing all day, not touching sidewalk till its done. Talked to all our customers yesterday to let them known how we are going to be handling things so they don't freak out. With any luck most close so we don't have to worry, I know in 2010 most of our business closed early so that takes a lot of stress off a person.


I get that but have you ever pushed 12 inches of slop? With up to 3 inches an hr your going to be


----------



## qualitycut

I hate plowing while its snowing, sticks to the windows and ices up


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1765876 said:


> I get that but have you ever pushed 12 inches of slop? With up to 3 inches an hr your going to be


Correct!.......


----------



## banonea

SnowGuy73;1765870 said:


> Agreed... Everyone talks big about wanting a big storm and this that and other..... Until it happens.


Never said I WANT a big storm, I prefer 3" every 3 days, but what can you do. Freaking out about it won't help anything other than make your heart pound. So you "Nut Up" pull on your big boy pants and do your best, that's all people can expect from you.....


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1765878 said:


> I hate plowing while its snowing, sticks to the windows and ices up


I hate that!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1765878 said:


> I hate plowing while its snowing, sticks to the windows and ices up


I was just thinking that when I woke up this morning.... This is going to suck!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1765883 said:


> I hate that!


That and then you're sweating all over yourself because the heater is on high and you can't have the windows open..... Ugh!


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1765876 said:


> I get that but have you ever pushed 12 inches of slop? With up to 3 inches an hr your going to be


Yep, 2010 27" in I think 14 hours. It sucks ass but it's what we do, we are in the snow removal business. ...


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1765849 said:


> So if it goes more west, the east metro wont get much?


No, you'll get even more


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1765882 said:


> Never said I WANT a big storm, I prefer 3" every 3 days, but what can you do. Freaking out about it won't help anything other than make your heart pound. So you "Nut Up" pull on your big boy pants and do your best, that's all people can expect from you.....


That's it right there. You will NOT ever satisfy everyone but you do the best that you can.


----------



## qualitycut

I wonder how many schools are going to regret not canceling school, in my opinion today would be better than the cold days.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1765887 said:


> No, you'll get even more


Correct.........


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1765889 said:


> I wonder how many schools are going to regret not canceling school, in my opinion today would be better than the cold days.


Just have to make it to lunch for it to be considered a day.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1765885 said:


> That and then you're sweating all over yourself because the heater is on high and you can't have the windows open..... Ugh!


Yup and if you open a window the snow gets in and fogs the windows. Ahhhh


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1765894 said:


> Yup and if you open a window the snow gets in and fogs the windows. Ahhhh


Hahahahah.

This is going to suck!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1765845 said:


> Never seen thunder snow before, kinda hope to see it....


Had it in December. Snowing so heavy I literally couldn't see the road at 2 am.

Would drive down the road at 10 mph until I saw a mailbox, head bback towards the other side of the road until I saw another mailbox, continued that way until I got to town and got some traffic lights.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1765893 said:


> Just have to make it to lunch for it to be considered a day.


So if I make it to lunch today I can call her good?


----------



## qualitycut

The ends of driveways are going to have like 3ft high windrows


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1765874 said:


> We plan to be out pushing all day, not touching sidewalk till its done. Talked to all our customers yesterday to let them known how we are going to be handling things so they don't freak out. With any luck most close so we don't have to worry, I know in 2010 most of our business closed early so that takes a lot of stress off a person.


Here's the deal bano. You have it easy. You live outside a 50 mile radius from the cities.

You've seen the reports from myself and others of customers that were calling on Monday when they only had an inch and it was still snowing.

As others have said, there is going to be a demand from customers tomorrow morning that they are open.

And I don't mean to be a jackass, but I cover enough of an area to know that when you are downtown, then a 20 mile radius out, 40 mile radius out, etc.

Heck, if I remember right either you or jimlawn have accounts with 3" triggers?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1765899 said:


> The ends of driveways are going to have like 3ft high windrows


I have zero room at residentials.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1765903 said:


> Here's the deal bano. You have it easy. You live outside a 50 mile radius from the cities.
> 
> You've seen the reports from myself and others of customers that were calling on Monday when they only had an inch and it was still snowing.
> 
> As others have said, there is going to be a demand from customers tomorrow morning that they are open.


That, and here in the metro businesses don't close on a weekday because of snow.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1765904 said:


> I have zero room at residentials.


Me too its going in the street


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1765897 said:


> So if I make it to lunch today I can call her good?


Sure!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1765905 said:


> That, and here in the metro businesses don't close on a weekday because of snow.


If they did, I'd close mine tomorrow!

Haha.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1765899 said:


> The ends of driveways are going to have like 3ft high windrows


Your welcome!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1765907 said:


> Sure!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Nice, 4.5 hours to go!


----------



## banonea

Don't get me wrong folks, I hope we ALL only get 4" and it comes from noon to 5 and we can all get everything done before 5am the next day. I know that ain't gonna happen so you prepare for the worst and hope for the best. I told myself that this year I wasn't going to stress about the snow. Worst thing that can happen is they get another company, and those are the customers I don't want anyways.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1765909 said:


> Your welcome!!!!!!!!!!!!


We got 6" here on Monday and had that, atleast that.


----------



## qualitycut

There's all your guys clearline on tv


----------



## cbservicesllc

Its just so nice out this morning... partly cloudy, 34, you can see pavement... depressing about whats to come...

Please shift east, please shift east, please shift east...


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1765915 said:


> There's all your guys clearline on tv


Looking pretty clumpy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1765916 said:


> Its just so nice out this morning... partly cloudy, 34, you can see pavement... depressing about whats to come...
> 
> Please shift east, please shift east, please shift east...


Agreed, this sucks!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1765885 said:


> That and then you're sweating all over yourself because the heater is on high and you can't have the windows open..... Ugh!


At least on my truck I have the window visors on all 4 windows so I can open all 4 an inch to cool me off without getting soaked.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Barlow keeps saying 5, 6, 7"...... He isn't sold on it yet I guess.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1765903 said:


> Here's the deal bano. You have it easy. You live outside a 50 mile radius from the cities.
> 
> You've seen the reports from myself and others of customers that were calling on Monday when they only had an inch and it was still snowing.
> 
> As others have said, there is going to be a demand from customers tomorrow morning that they are open.
> 
> And I don't mean to be a jackass, but I cover enough of an area to know that when you are downtown, then a 20 mile radius out, 40 mile radius out, etc.
> 
> Heck, if I remember right either you or jimlawn have accounts with 3" triggers?


All of mine are 2". Believe me, I think you guys in the city's have the worst customers when it comes to *****ing. They wouldn't like me because I drop customers like that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1765919 said:


> At least on my truck I have the window visors on all 4 windows so I can open all 4 an inch to cool me off without getting soaked.


I got them too, you get the wind blowing and I still get snow in.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1765921 said:


> Barlow keeps saying 5, 6, 7"...... He isn't sold on it yet I guess.


Its going east watch.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wrong pic.... Hold on...


Moisture for 3 hours ending at 4 pm


----------



## qualitycut

4-8, 3-5 and currently 37?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1765925 said:


> Its going east watch.


O..... I'm going to make out with you in the kod parking lot, by the dumpsters if it does!


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1765925 said:


> Its going east watch.


Quit dreaming man


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1765930 said:


> 4-8, 3-5 and currently 37?


It went up again?


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1765931 said:


> O..... I'm going to make out with you in the kod parking lot, by the dumpsters if it does!


No no that's ok


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1765931 said:


> O..... I'm going to make out with you in the kod parking lot, by the dumpsters if it does!


.............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Right pic...

Moisture totals from 1 pm to 4 pm.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1765934 said:


> It went up again?


Yea...............


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm still at 4-8, 2-4.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1765935 said:


> No no that's ok


It will be better than ok, trust me!!!

Haha.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1765936 said:


> .............


You too big guy!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1765938 said:


> Right pic...
> 
> Moisture totals from 1 pm to 4 pm.


Move east. ------------------)


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1765938 said:


> Right pic...
> 
> Moisture totals from 1 pm to 4 pm.


Yikes... and from the meteo it looks like the rap doesnt start this thing till 1 or 2pm now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Next 3 hours....


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1765945 said:


> Yikes... and from the meteo it looks like the rap doesnt start this thing till 1 or 2pm now


NWS hourly is showing about the same, they keep pushing it later.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1765931 said:


> O..... I'm going to make out with you in the kod parking lot, by the dumpsters if it does!


I'm not sure I want to see that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1765948 said:


> I'm not sure I want to see that.


Hahahahah!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm pretty sure there will be some accounts opening tomorrow with a couple of inches in the parking lot.


----------



## SnowGuy73

This "cheat sheet" is so dumb..... Shut up!


----------



## banonea

Going out to spread some sand on the accounts getting a little icy here


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1765950 said:


> I'm pretty sure there will be some accounts opening tomorrow with a couple of inches in the parking lot.


Agreed, no way to avoid it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My 8" in Lindstrom before midnight is now 9.5" before 6 am tomorrow morning.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1765903 said:


> Here's the deal bano. You have it easy. You live outside a 50 mile radius from the cities.
> 
> You've seen the reports from myself and others of customers that were calling on Monday when they only had an inch and it was still snowing.
> 
> As others have said, there is going to be a demand from customers tomorrow morning that they are open.
> 
> And I don't mean to be a jackass, but I cover enough of an area to know that when you are downtown, then a 20 mile radius out, 40 mile radius out, etc.
> 
> Heck, if I remember right either you or jimlawn have accounts with 3" triggers?


I have zero tolerance up to 2" triggers. The 2" triggers give me the most grief


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;1765952 said:


> Going out to spread some sand on the accounts getting a little icy here


Have fun!..


----------



## SnowGuy73

Barlow is coming on board for snow Monday now too...

Ugh.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1765951 said:


> This "cheat sheet" is so dumb..... Shut up!


I always thought that too. We are not in school. Why even put that on there. If they want to tell people something. Tell them to stay home until roads, parking lots and drives are clear and not to call and complain when the last flake has fallen and they are not perfectly clear


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1765950 said:


> I'm pretty sure there will be some accounts opening tomorrow with a couple of inches in the parking lot.


Just a couple? I'm going with 4


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1765955 said:


> I have zero tolerance up to 2" triggers. The 2" triggers give me the most grief


Mine are all zero-1.5".


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1765958 said:


> Barlow is coming on board for snow Monday now too...
> 
> Ugh.


As long as its 3" or so who cares. Its money


----------



## +plowguy

banonea;1765882 said:


> Never said I WANT a big storm, I prefer 3" every 3 days, but what can you do. Freaking out about it won't help anything other than make your heart pound. So you "Nut Up" pull on your big boy pants and do your best, that's all people can expect from you.....


Well said.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1765960 said:


> I always thought that too. We are not in school. Why even put that on there. If they want to tell people something. Tell them to stay home until roads, parking lots and drives are clear and not to call and complain when the last flake has fallen and they are not perfectly clear


Hahahahah.

Hahahahah.

Hahahahah.

Hahahahah!


----------



## qualitycut

I see a pack or two of smokes in my future.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1765966 said:


> I see a pack or two of smokes in my future.


Yuck!.............


----------



## skorum03

Not sure whats worse... The managerial accounting test I have to take today at 12:30 or the next 36 hours of snow..?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak video.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Cadbury egg commercial is on. Can't believe its still the same after at least 20 years


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sun is trying to come out now.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1765969 said:


> Novak video.


Way sweet.......


----------



## mnlefty

qualitycut;1765966 said:


> I see a pack or two of smokes in my future.


Sounds like Snowguy doesnt want to make out eith you at KOD anymore...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Figured my fellow Sprint guys would get a kick out of thi.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1765976 said:


> Way sweet.......


Awesome, just awesome!


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnlefty;1765978 said:


> Sounds like Snowguy doesnt want to make out eith you at KOD anymore...


I've probably made out with worse after a bottle of Jack!


----------



## qualitycut

I hope people flag me down and pay me 100 to do their drive lol that may make me feel better


----------



## qualitycut

At least some customers are letting me know they have no where to go today or tomorrow so they can wait


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1765984 said:


> I hope people flag me down and pay me 100 to do their drive lol that may make me feel better


The only way I take on those people is if they sign up for summer weed control services and pay for the push on the spot.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1765832 said:


> If that happens I will pay up to 500 at the Kod on a bar tab fir whoever shows,


I'll be there.



SnowGuy73;1765983 said:


> I've probably made out with worse after a bottle of Jack!


I know for an absolute fact that I have.



qualitycut;1765984 said:


> I hope people flag me down and pay me 100 to do their drive lol that may make me feel better


I'm banking on that...

Get it? Banking..


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1765985 said:
 

> At least some customers are letting me know they have no where to go today or tomorrow so they can wait


That must be a nice life to live!


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1765987 said:


> I'll be there.
> 
> I know for an absolute fact that I have.
> 
> I'm banking on that...
> 
> Get it? Banking..


Haha, nice!


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1765986 said:


> The only way I take on those people is if they sign up for summer weed control services and pay for the push on the spot.


At least usually if they flag you down they come right out with their check book.

We'll all get hundreds of phone calls today and tomorrow.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1765986 said:


> The only way I take on those people is if they sign up for summer weed control services and pay for the push on the spot.


Lol sign up for weed control? Yea I only will if they pay me on the spot. No invoices


----------



## Greenery

Holy shiznit. Just looked at the forecast for the first time since yesterday afternoon..... I am pumped. Lets get this party started.

Sorry snowdude. Lol


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1765992 said:


> Lol sign up for weed control? Yea I only will if they pay me on the spot. No invoices


Ya. I'm not kidding.

Because normally its some idiot that doesn't want to do it himself and most people have someone treating their lawn.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1765995 said:


> Holy shiznit. Just looked at the forecast for the first time since yesterday afternoon..... I am pumped. Lets get this party started.
> 
> Sorry snowdude. Lol


Yup............


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1765995 said:


> Holy shiznit. Just looked at the forecast for the first time since yesterday afternoon..... I am pumped. Lets get this party started.
> 
> Sorry snowdude. Lol


Must not be to excited if you haven't checked since yesterday afternoon


----------



## qualitycut

Where is sss to chime in


----------



## ryde307

This is Hayward WI.
oday Snow. The snow could be heavy at times. High near 35. South wind 5 to 10 mph becoming north in the afternoon. Chance of precipitation is 100%. Total daytime snow accumulation of 3 to 7 inches possible.
Tonight Snow with widespread blowing snow before 3am, then snow likely with widespread blowing snow after 3am. The snow could be heavy at times. Low around 10. West wind 5 to 10 mph increasing to 15 to 20 mph after midnight. Winds could gust as high as 30 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 8 to 12 inches possible.
Friday Snow likely with patchy blowing snow before 9am, then patchy blowing snow and a chance of snow after 9am. Cloudy, with a steady temperature around 14. West wind 15 to 20 mph, with gusts as high as 30 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1766006 said:


> Where is sss to chime in


A white room with padded walls?....


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1766007 said:


> This is Hayward WI.
> oday Snow. The snow could be heavy at times. High near 35. South wind 5 to 10 mph becoming north in the afternoon. Chance of precipitation is 100%. Total daytime snow accumulation of 3 to 7 inches possible.
> Tonight Snow with widespread blowing snow before 3am, then snow likely with widespread blowing snow after 3am. The snow could be heavy at times. Low around 10. West wind 5 to 10 mph increasing to 15 to 20 mph after midnight. Winds could gust as high as 30 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 8 to 12 inches possible.
> Friday Snow likely with patchy blowing snow before 9am, then patchy blowing snow and a chance of snow after 9am. Cloudy, with a steady temperature around 14. West wind 15 to 20 mph, with gusts as high as 30 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible.


O my God......


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1765992 said:


> Lol sign up for weed control? Yea I only will if they pay me on the spot. No invoices


Preferably cash....


----------



## skorum03

ryde307;1766007 said:


> This is Hayward WI.
> oday Snow. The snow could be heavy at times. High near 35. South wind 5 to 10 mph becoming north in the afternoon. Chance of precipitation is 100%. Total daytime snow accumulation of 3 to 7 inches possible.
> Tonight Snow with widespread blowing snow before 3am, then snow likely with widespread blowing snow after 3am. The snow could be heavy at times. Low around 10. West wind 5 to 10 mph increasing to 15 to 20 mph after midnight. Winds could gust as high as 30 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 8 to 12 inches possible.
> Friday Snow likely with patchy blowing snow before 9am, then patchy blowing snow and a chance of snow after 9am. Cloudy, with a steady temperature around 14. West wind 15 to 20 mph, with gusts as high as 30 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible.


Dear God...


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1766009 said:


> O my God......


I would quit.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1766014 said:


> I would quit.


I think my plow would break.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Meteorlogically speaking, Hayward isn't too far from me.

100 miles? Especially my Taylors Falls school.

Just farmed out my St. Paul stuff. Gonna cross my fingers there.


----------



## mnlefty

I miss the Toolcat and blower for my own drive... glad I don't have to go do others in this sh... stuff.

Just like you plow guys I'm running out of room to shovel... getting tough to throw up and over.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Already TRIED to farm out my **** Rapids stuff. Guy is leaving at 6 am tomorrow to go out of town.


----------



## SnoFarmer

I could have slept until 9am....

sunny, calm 26*F what a nice day.


SNOW ACCUMULATIONS....INCLUDING HIBBING...DULUTH AND
PINE CITY WILL SEE SNOWFALL AMOUNTS RANGING FROM 10 TO 14 INCHES.

WINDS/VISIBILITY...NORTHWEST WINDS WILL GUST TO 40 MPH TONIGHT
AND FRIDAY.

for fun....
What happened to the 3"-3" snow "storms".


----------



## qualitycut

I want to call in an tell the news that the state keeps saying they are ok on salt because they are stealing it from the contractors


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1766026 said:


> Meteorlogically speaking, Hayward isn't too far from me.
> 
> 100 miles? Especially my Taylors Falls school.
> 
> Just farmed out my St. Paul stuff. Gonna cross my fingers there.


Yep, I'm even closer from my house. From TF cross the river and snow is even deeper than lwnmwrmans house.


----------



## snowman55

Point of earlier post was to say all of us got issues, lwm, quality you aren't the only ones. come on guys it will be ok. lots are starting to freeze so be careful out there. Salt is gonna be a huge issue when temps drop.


----------



## SnoFarmer

I have some friends by Rice Lake,Wi
that had to hire a pay-loader to dig out their farm.
the drifting from the snow blowing across those fields is really something.



LwnmwrMan22;1766026 said:


> Meteorlogically speaking, Hayward isn't too far from me.
> 
> 100 miles? Especially my Taylors Falls school.
> 
> Just farmed out my St. Paul stuff. Gonna cross my fingers there.


Hayward 15-18"


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1765777 said:


> I thought this was supposed to develop right over us, what's with the big line heading this way from nd sd?


It will be intensifying as it develops.



Hamelfire;1765852 said:


> Here comes the parking ban for SSS.


Yes sir. I welcome it. 


qualitycut;1765961 said:


> Just a couple? I'm going with 4


Exactly what we just talked about. If this happens some place will be plow four times for us. We are starting as soon as the first inch falls. Hopefully I don't break my record of 18 consecutive hours on one job. 

It sure looks like 10-14" is possible in the metro based on the models and nws' ratios.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;1766035 said:


> Point of earlier post was to say all of us got issues, lwm, quality you aren't the only ones. come on guys it will be ok. lots are starting to freeze so be careful out there. Salt is gonna be a huge issue when temps drop.


I'm not *****ing. I'm actually feeling quite comfortable.

Going to start at two, try to get through the whole route by 9 pm. Start over, try to get through the whole route by 9 am. Regroup, probably head back out Friday night and clean up, then move snow for a week or 4.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1766038 said:


> It will be intensifying as it develops.
> 
> Yes sir. I welcome it.
> 
> Exactly what we just talked about. If this happens some place will be plow four times for us. We are starting as soon as the first inch falls. Hopefully I don't break my record of 18 consecutive hours on one job.
> 
> It sure looks like 10-14" is possible in the metro based on the models and nws' ratios.


Only 18?!?!?!?

The December 2010 storm I think was like 30 some hours straight for me.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1766038 said:


> It will be intensifying as it develops.
> 
> Yes sir. I welcome it.
> 
> Exactly what we just talked about. If this happens some place will be plow four times for us. We are starting as soon as the first inch falls. Hopefully I don't break my record of 18 consecutive hours on one job.
> 
> It sure looks like 10-14" is possible in the metro based on the models and nws' ratios.


If I start at one inch by the time I get back there its only going to have 7 not 8 so Idk what to do


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1766046 said:


> Only 18?!?!?!?
> 
> The December 2010 storm I think was like 30 some hours straight for me.


That's the thing if you only have a 5 hr route this isn't a big deal 7-8+ your screwed


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1766047 said:


> If I start at one inch by the time I get back there its only going to have 7 not 8 so Idk what to do


Like sss said, start when it starts and keep going until its done. That's the same thing I've done every storm like this for 16 years.....

This is going to suck!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1766046 said:


> Only 18?!?!?!?
> 
> The December 2010 storm I think was like 30 some hours straight for me.


No I'm talking about one job I never left. By the time i got done i had to start over. Did it six times. We were out 35 hours. Slept 6 and straight to hauling. Our guys worked something like 125 hours in seven days.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1766048 said:


> That's the thing if you only have a 5 hr route this isn't a big deal 7-8+ your screwed


That a six hour route route in ideal conditions, not blizzard conditions during rush hour.... Were screwed!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1766051 said:


> No I'm talking about one job I never left. By the time i got done i had to start over. Did it six times. We were out 35 hours. Slept 6 and straight to hauling. Our guys worked something like 125 hours in seven days.


Ah, 10-4. About the same here.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1766047 said:


> If I start at one inch by the time I get back there its only going to have 7 not 8 so Idk what to do


You gotta start somewhere. Job # 2 will have 2" by the time you get there, #3 may have three inches and so on. At least when it's done your not faced with all your jobs with eight inches , some may only have a couple inches. If we get a foot you have to plow with it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1765969 said:


> Novak video.


At least whenever he mentioned thunder snow he was pointing to wisconsin...


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1766061 said:


> You gotta start somewhere. Job # 2 will have 2" by the time you get there, #3 may have three inches and so on. At least when it's done your not faced with all your jobs with eight inches , some may only have a couple inches. If we get a foot you have to plow with it.


I know I'm just hoping we get 4


----------



## CityGuy

mnlefty;1766027 said:


> I miss the Toolcat and blower for my own drive... glad I don't have to go do others in this sh... stuff.
> 
> Just like you plow guys I'm running out of room to shovel... getting tough to throw up and over.


Time to shovel behind it and make more room like I did a couple weeks ago. Single stage wouldn't trow over burm anymore.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1766063 said:


> At least whenever he mentioned thunder snow he was pointing to wisconsin...


Ya, hopefully he's right.


----------



## qualitycut

Told shovelers they won't start till this evening. I think it will just slow down the process if they are shoveling while I'm trying to fly through everything.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1765984 said:


> I hope people flag me down and pay me 100 to do their drive lol that may make me feel better


That's what I'm going to tell people. 100 for right now or 50 if it can wait til I get to it. Screw these people that don't have equipment or know to go out several times during snows


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1766071 said:


> Told shovelers they won't start till this evening. I think it will just slow down the process if they are shoveling while I'm trying to fly through everything.


Doing the same. Not sure though when to have them start


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1766051 said:


> No I'm talking about one job I never left. By the time i got done i had to start over. Did it six times. We were out 35 hours. Slept 6 and straight to hauling. Our guys worked something like 125 hours in seven days.


Been there and done that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Move east ----------------)


----------



## SSS Inc.

Didn't look at nws til now. I'm at 7-13.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1766081 said:


> Didn't look at nws til now. I'm at 7-13.


At this point it is what it is. 1 in or 2 feet. Lets get this party started. Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1766061 said:


> You gotta start somewhere. Job # 2 will have 2" by the time you get there, #3 may have three inches and so on. At least when it's done your not faced with all your jobs with eight inches , some may only have a couple inches. If we get a foot you have to plow with it.


And the thing is what's one les inch on a driveway, most of my stuff is residential.

How are you resi guys going to handle this?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1766078 said:


> Move east ----------------)


I'm facing sourh. Your arrow is pointing west


----------



## SSS Inc.

Anyone have trouble with fogging windows in storms like this. Maybe it's just me but I'm wondering if one of those little truck fans would help. Jus curious what you guys do if you have this problem.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1766087 said:


> Anyone have trouble with fogging windows in storms like this. Maybe it's just me but I'm wondering if one of those little truck fans would help. Jus curious what you guys do if you have this problem.


I have a small fan/defroster that plugs into a cig lighter. I think I got it at fleet farm or nothern. Let me take a look and see.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1766085 said:


> And the thing is what's one les inch on a driveway, most of my stuff is residential.
> 
> How are you resi guys going to handle this?


Going out with a skid and a mower with a blower at around 3" or so. Hope to get through them then a food clean up tomorrow


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1766087 said:


> Anyone have trouble with fogging windows in storms like this. Maybe it's just me but I'm wondering if one of those little truck fans would help. Jus curious what you guys do if you have this problem.


Here you go. FF

http://www.fleetfarm.com/detail/peak-2-in-1-heater-defroster-cooling-fan/0000000201554


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1766087 said:


> Anyone have trouble with fogging windows in storms like this. Maybe it's just me but I'm wondering if one of those little truck fans would help. Jus curious what you guys do if you have this problem.


It doesn't help much in a tractor cab


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just had my W. 7th property email an RFP for lawn work for this summer. They need it by tomorrow because corporate is setting the budget for the year at a manager's meeting.

It doesn't show me what will be grass, what will be landscape, just here's what we want done, and how much?

I emailed back and said no way will it get there tomorrow, I don't even know what I'm bidding on. I said if they aren't going to be flexible, then I don't need the account.

I'll see what response I get. 

Hopefully I get one quickly before the snow falls. It will determine level of service.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1766092 said:


> Here you go. FF
> 
> http://www.fleetfarm.com/detail/peak-2-in-1-heater-defroster-cooling-fan/0000000201554


Thanks! That's what I was thinking.


----------



## qualitycut

Ch9 saying more like 1 inch per hour snows


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1766097 said:


> Thanks! That's what I was thinking.


I use it in the plow truck. Mount it to the visor on drivers side just to add to the heat on the window. Works great for a smaller area.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1766086 said:


> I'm facing sourh. Your arrow is pointing west


Figures the top of phone as north.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1766098 said:


> Ch9 saying more like 1 inch per hour snows


Saw that too. He's also now saying thunder snow over wi instead of here. He must've watched novaks video.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1766103 said:


> Saw that too. He's also now saying thunder snow over wi instead of here. He must've watched novaks video.


What did Novak say for a total in the metro


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1766105 said:


> What did Novak say for a total in the metro


Same as yesterday's forecast I posted. 8-12


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Why does NWS show nothing after midnight when everyone else shows til 6am? And why do they say 2-4 tonight but nothing on the graph?


----------



## SnowGuy73

My little pickle just posted this.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1766111 said:


> My little pickle just posted this.


Don't like the looks of any of those


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1766111 said:


> My little pickle just posted this.


WTF!! There all way different. And way off from the locals


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1766111 said:


> My little pickle just posted this.


Go Euro model!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1766115 said:


> Don't like the looks of any of those


Agreed!......


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1766116 said:


> WTF!! There all way different. And way off from the locals


Sounds about right.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The pink sure looks close to the cities.










and I don't mean KOD.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1766111 said:


> My little pickle just posted this.


Where was it posted?


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1766118 said:


> Go Euro model!!


About the best we can hope for at this point.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1766124 said:


> Where was it posted?


Facebook, channel 11


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1766125 said:


> About the best we can hope for at this point.


Ahhh the best we can hope for is that they are all way wrong


----------



## SnowGuy73

Radar is starting to fill in but hourly forecast keeps pushing it out later.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1766132 said:


> Radar is starting to fill in but hourly forecast keeps pushing it out later.


That's like 4 states long f.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1766134 said:


> That's like 4 states long f.


Yup. Were screwed.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1766123 said:


> The pink sure looks close to
> 
> and I don't mean KOD.


Pretty sure it's into the 494/694 loop.

Just watched Novak and noticed he uses the same free college of dupage site several of us do. I figured he would have some bedazzled pay site to work with.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

No offense to our "southerners"... but why can't they quick change the forecast to "mainly along and south of the I-90 corridor"?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That trail of moisture that's running from Wilmar to Kansas is only going to get bigger / longer as well.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1766123 said:


> The pink sure looks close to the cities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I don't mean KOD.


That rain is so close, yet so far away!


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1765931 said:


> O..... I'm going to make out with you in the kod parking lot, by the dumpsters if it does!


Best reply ever.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1766150 said:


> Best reply ever.


Hahahahah.

That offer still stands too!


----------



## qualitycut

I just want to lay in bed all day


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You guys have fun. Gonna head out and try to recruit some more help.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone I see with a plow, I'm giving them my card, asking them to call me about 6 pm tonight.


----------



## qualitycut

Maybe it will just stay way west


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1766126 said:


> Facebook, channel 11


Ahhhh I sent her a friend request now too


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

See the snow coming down from NoDak?

There's your northern low working its way in.

The red around MO/KS, there's where your thunder snow will set up, wherever that tracks.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1766164 said:


> You guys have fun. Gonna head out and try to recruit some more help.


Not feeling so comfortable anymore?


----------



## OC&D

Well good morning everyone! I woke up 10 pages behind and you all added like 4 more pages as I was catching up. 

So am I gonna hafta plow later?


HAHAHAHA!


----------



## OC&D

And I'm in for KOD if Quality is right, but I'll be eating a lot of onions first.


----------



## qualitycut

Well last snowfall I was supposed to get a lot and ended up with 2-2.5 so....


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1766191 said:


> And I'm in for KOD if Quality is right, but I'll be eating a lot of onions first.


Snowguy likes onions


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1766183 said:


> Not feeling so comfortable anymore?


It's snowing here.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1766195 said:


> It's snowing here.


Crap, hitting panic mode?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Anyone got snow yet? Heard on KQ snow started in Plymouth.... couple of sprinkles here, 36 degrees


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1766195 said:


> It's snowing here.


Dry as a bone here.........for now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1766171 said:


> Ahhhh I sent her a friend request now too


That a boy!


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1766191 said:


> And I'm in for KOD if Quality is right, but I'll be eating a lot of onions first.


Hahahahah. Nice!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1766202 said:


> That a boy!


She's yummy...


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1766193 said:


> Well last snowfall I was supposed to get a lot and ended up with 2-2.5 so....


And I was supposed to get 2" and ended up with a lot so......


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1766194 said:


> Snowguy likes onions


Never seen her!


----------



## OC&D

I think I'm going to go out and do a little grocery shopping for our upcoming happyfuntimes. 

Maybe some Bugles? Hmm. So many choices.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1766201 said:


> Dry as a bone here.........for now.


Same here.........


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1766199 said:


> Anyone got snow yet? Heard on KQ snow started in Plymouth.... couple of sprinkles here, 36 degrees


Someone is on crack


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snowing here harder than it did all day Monday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I guess ill take a shower and get dressed here......


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1766219 said:


> Snowing here harder than it did all day Monday.


Let the fun begin for you!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

dang... if only it would slide 75 miles east. Look at the cutoff on the west side.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1766220 said:


> I guess ill take a shower and get dressed here......


brush your teeth for quality. :laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1766221 said:


> Let the fun begin for you!


Worst part is, nothing stands out on the radar.

I'm under light blue on the local radar.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1766215 said:


> Someone is on crack


Haha just makin sure... sprinkles in Crystal


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1766220 said:


> I guess ill take a shower and get dressed here......


Yea was just thinking the same. Its getting close to reality


----------



## Green Grass

Flurries here...


----------



## qualitycut

Have already had 4 random calls for plowing. Things is all the people who shovel the driveways have less room then the ones that get plowed.


----------



## olsonbro

qualitycut;1766230 said:


> Have already had 4 random calls for plowing. Things is all the people who shovel the driveways have less room then the ones that get plowed.


I've had a few this morning too. I turn them all away, I won't consider taking one until Saturday sometime. We concentrate on our customers until it done, then sleep, then consider taking one timers.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1766223 said:


> brush your teeth for quality. :laughing:


Hahahahah.


----------



## olsonbro

Calm out in vadnais heights, the true calm before the storm.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

olsonbro;1766236 said:


> I've had a few this morning too. I turn them all away, I won't consider taking one until Saturday sometime. We concentrate on our customers until it done, then sleep, then consider taking one timers.


Did the same yesterday, continuing today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

RAP sure looks to me like it's still snowing good at 2 am.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Novak says thundersnow appears to be a lock after 3pm from MSP/RST and East


----------



## SnowGuy73

See that cb, she likes my comment on Facebook..... I'm in!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1766245 said:


> Novak says thundersnow appears to be a lock after 3pm from MSP/RST and East


That's not what he said in his video.....


----------



## andersman02

For some reason I have a bad feeling about later. Anyone have any backup trucks or help we could use is something goes down? We are out of Bloomington. Send me a PM if you could....


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1766246 said:


> See that cb, she likes my comment on Facebook..... I'm in!


She just accepted my friend request... so you're sayin there's a chance...


----------



## qualitycut

Light rain


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1766251 said:


> She just accepted my friend request... so you're sayin there's a chance...


Hahahahah!


----------



## SnowGuy73

It appears to be getting darker here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

That is one hell of a slow moving, giant blob heading this way.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1766123 said:


> The pink sure looks close to the cities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I don't mean KOD.


Scary close, mother of god ! Still nothing here. Still laying in bed waiting


----------



## SSS Inc.

Rap is way freaking high now. My computer is supposedly saved. Hopefully when I get out of the mall there isn't five inches out there.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Were screwed!


----------



## qualitycut

I came to the reality we are probably going to end up with 12+


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sustained winds over 30-40 mph.....


----------



## BossPlow614

11 pages in 3 hrs....lot's of antsy (& probably having anxiety attacks) ppl in this thread.


----------



## Green Grass

Starting to snow good.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Wonder if he will be right.


----------



## qualitycut

I think I better go grab lunch now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1766279 said:


> Wonder if he will be right.


Forgot the pic.......


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1766279 said:


> Wonder if he will be right.


Who???????? Novack


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1766284 said:


> Who???????? Novack


See above.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1766247 said:


> That's not what he said in his video.....


I know... he just said it on FB...


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1766282 said:


> Forgot the pic.......


If we only got 4 inches I would cry with joy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1766288 said:


> I know... he just said it on FB...


Saw that after I posted.


----------



## cbservicesllc

andersman02;1766250 said:


> For some reason I have a bad feeling about later. Anyone have any backup trucks or help we could use is something goes down? We are out of Bloomington. Send me a PM if you could....


I think we're all in the same boat... I KNOW I am...


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1766289 said:


> If we only got 4 inches I would cry with joy.


You and I both..... I might even plow naked tonight!


----------



## qualitycut

Looks like we might be in a couple gaps for a bit if the radar holds like it is


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1766289 said:


> If we only got 4 inches I would cry with joy.


You and me both... very light flurries in Dayton


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1766295 said:


> Looks like we might be in a couple gaps for a bit if the radar holds like it is


Like until tomorrow morning?


----------



## SnowGuy73

A lot of schools starting to close early.


----------



## qualitycut




----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1766302 said:


>


That's a monster!


----------



## qualitycut

Its been raining for a lot longer then they said


----------



## SnowGuy73

Very light rain here with a couple flakes mixed in.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Flurries in Dayton melting on contact on exposed blacktop


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1766085 said:


> And the thing is what's one les inch on a driveway, most of my stuff is residential.
> 
> How are you resi guys going to handle this?


Finding a different spot maybe closer towards the house/garage to push it instead of near the end of the driveway.


----------



## NorthernProServ

just starting snowing mixed with a little sleet here, crystal.


----------



## SnowGuy73

According to weather radio the 8-12 line now runs from Albert lea to inver grove to Madison.


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1766312 said:


> Finding a different spot maybe closer towards the house/garage to push it instead of near the end of the driveway.


Same, only problem is I had to start doing that with the 6.5" I got on Monday.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1766312 said:


> Finding a different spot maybe closer towards the house/garage to push it instead of near the end of the driveway.


I'm talking when to start, didn't mention were to put the snow already planning on windrowing down the st


----------



## SnowGuy73

Rain snow mix here now.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1766314 said:


> According to weather radio the 8-12 line now runs from Albert lea to inver grove to Madison.


Funny joke.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

I love that "gap" in the center. It looks like it will hold off a couple of inches and a couple of hours of snow. Anything would help. Looks like it goes through the heart of the metro.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1766318 said:


> I'm talking when to start, didn't mention were to put the snow already planning on windrowing down the st


Hahahahah, I'm doing the same.

Hahahahah.


----------



## CityGuy

Did I just hear that right? Winter storm warning and thunderstorm warning at the same time?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1766326 said:


> Did I just hear that right? Winter storm warning and thunderstorm warning at the same time?


Blizzard warning and thunderstorm warning.


----------



## wintergreen82

SnowGuy73;1766282 said:


> Forgot the pic.......


Where do these guys get there info? Our maps down here are completely different. They are calling for 12-16. And less for the metro


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1766289 said:


> If we only got 4 inches I would cry with joy.


Me too me too


----------



## SnowGuy73

wintergreen82;1766328 said:


> Where do these guys get there info? Our maps down here are completely different. They are calling for 12-16. And less for the metro


Not sure. ..


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1766317 said:


> Same, only problem is I had to start doing that with the 6.5" I got on Monday.


I had to do that as well.

I like quality's idea to push it down the street ahahahah


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1766331 said:


> I had to do that as well.
> 
> I like quality's idea to push it down the street ahahahah


Yup, what else can a guy do.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hockey game is starting.


----------



## qualitycut

10 bucks at mc Donalds oops the mighty wings are actually decent. They are ginormous


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1766314 said:


> According to weather radio the 8-12 line now runs from Albert lea to inver grove to Madison.


Did they honestly say Inver Grove? (quality)


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1766318 said:


> I'm talking when to start, didn't mention were to put the snow already planning on windrowing down the st


Probably when theres 2" or possipossibly even 1.5", hitting my 1" commercials once theres an inch as sss mentioned.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Throw this in the middle of the blizzard warning. Jim and bano going to have their trucks rot away in the middle of the storm???

BULLETIN - EAS ACTIVATION REQUESTED
CIVIL EMERGENCY MESSAGE
IOWA EMERGENCY MANAGEMENT AGENCY DES MOINES IOWA
RELAYED BY NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE DES MOINES IA
909 AM CST THU FEB 20 2014

THE FOLLOWING MESSAGE IS TRANSMITTED AT THE REQUEST OF THE WORTH
COUNTY EMERGENCY MANAGEMENT.

A FIRE THAT IS BURNING AT A FACILITY AT THE NORTHWOOD MUNICIPAL
AIRPORT CONTAINS SULFURIC ACID. THIS IS A DANGEROUS SITUATION.

RESIDENTS OF NORTHWOOD ARE BEING ASKED TO EVACUATE IMMEDIATELY
SOUTH OF NORTHWOOD TO THE KENSETT COMMUNITY CENTER APPROXIMATELY 6
MILES SOUTH OF NORTHWOOD ON HIGHWAY 65.

RESIDENTS WHO DO NOT HAVE TRANSPORTATION CAN BE TRANSPORTED TO
KENSETT FROM THE SHERIFFS OFFICE AT 1000 CENTRAL AVENUE NORTHWOOD
IOWA. IF TRANSPORTATION TO THE SHERIFFS OFFICE IS NEEDED CALL THE
SHERIFF AT 641-324-2481.

REPEATING...THIS IS A DANGEROUS SITUATION. RESIDENTS OF NORTHWOOD
SHOULD EVACUATE SOUTH OF NORTHWOOD TO THE KENSETT COMMUNITY
CENTER.


----------



## cbservicesllc

MNPLOWCO;1766321 said:


> I love that "gap" in the center. It looks like it will hold off a couple of inches and a couple of hours of snow. Anything would help. Looks like it goes through the heart of the metro.


I see that too... wonder how long till it fills in...


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1766341 said:


> Throw this in the middle of the blizzard warning. Jim and bano going to have their trucks rot away in the middle of the storm???
> 
> BULLETIN - EAS ACTIVATION REQUESTED
> CIVIL EMERGENCY MESSAGE
> IOWA EMERGENCY MANAGEMENT AGENCY DES MOINES IOWA
> RELAYED BY NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE DES MOINES IA
> 909 AM CST THU FEB 20 2014
> 
> THE FOLLOWING MESSAGE IS TRANSMITTED AT THE REQUEST OF THE WORTH
> COUNTY EMERGENCY MANAGEMENT.
> 
> A FIRE THAT IS BURNING AT A FACILITY AT THE NORTHWOOD MUNICIPAL
> AIRPORT CONTAINS SULFURIC ACID. THIS IS A DANGEROUS SITUATION.
> 
> RESIDENTS OF NORTHWOOD ARE BEING ASKED TO EVACUATE IMMEDIATELY
> SOUTH OF NORTHWOOD TO THE KENSETT COMMUNITY CENTER APPROXIMATELY 6
> MILES SOUTH OF NORTHWOOD ON HIGHWAY 65.
> 
> RESIDENTS WHO DO NOT HAVE TRANSPORTATION CAN BE TRANSPORTED TO
> KENSETT FROM THE SHERIFFS OFFICE AT 1000 CENTRAL AVENUE NORTHWOOD
> IOWA. IF TRANSPORTATION TO THE SHERIFFS OFFICE IS NEEDED CALL THE
> SHERIFF AT 641-324-2481.
> 
> REPEATING...THIS IS A DANGEROUS SITUATION. RESIDENTS OF NORTHWOOD
> SHOULD EVACUATE SOUTH OF NORTHWOOD TO THE KENSETT COMMUNITY
> CENTER.


How nice, snow mixed with mustard gas!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1766338 said:


> Did they honestly say Inver Grove? (quality)


East metro..


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1766340 said:


> Probably when theres 2" or possipossibly even 1.5", hitting my 1" commercials once theres an inch as sss mentioned.


Once its starts, I start. Everything.


----------



## OC&D

cbservicesllc;1766342 said:


> I see that too... wonder how long till it fills in...


Hopefully a reall long time. Like enough to shave off about 8".


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1766341 said:


> Throw this in the middle of the blizzard warning. Jim and bano going to have their trucks rot away in the middle of the storm???
> 
> BULLETIN - EAS ACTIVATION REQUESTED
> CIVIL EMERGENCY MESSAGE
> IOWA EMERGENCY MANAGEMENT AGENCY DES MOINES IOWA
> RELAYED BY NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE DES MOINES IA
> 909 AM CST THU FEB 20 2014
> 
> THE FOLLOWING MESSAGE IS TRANSMITTED AT THE REQUEST OF THE WORTH
> COUNTY EMERGENCY MANAGEMENT.
> 
> A FIRE THAT IS BURNING AT A FACILITY AT THE NORTHWOOD MUNICIPAL
> AIRPORT CONTAINS SULFURIC ACID. THIS IS A DANGEROUS SITUATION.
> 
> RESIDENTS OF NORTHWOOD ARE BEING ASKED TO EVACUATE IMMEDIATELY
> SOUTH OF NORTHWOOD TO THE KENSETT COMMUNITY CENTER APPROXIMATELY 6
> MILES SOUTH OF NORTHWOOD ON HIGHWAY 65.
> 
> RESIDENTS WHO DO NOT HAVE TRANSPORTATION CAN BE TRANSPORTED TO
> KENSETT FROM THE SHERIFFS OFFICE AT 1000 CENTRAL AVENUE NORTHWOOD
> IOWA. IF TRANSPORTATION TO THE SHERIFFS OFFICE IS NEEDED CALL THE
> SHERIFF AT 641-324-2481.
> 
> REPEATING...THIS IS A DANGEROUS SITUATION. RESIDENTS OF NORTHWOOD
> SHOULD EVACUATE SOUTH OF NORTHWOOD TO THE KENSETT COMMUNITY
> CENTER.


Perfect. Does insurance cover that?


----------



## skorum03

cbservicesllc;1766342 said:


> I see that too... wonder how long till it fills in...


THat was my first thought too


----------



## OC&D

Really light sprinkles here.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

wintergreen82;1766328 said:


> Where do these guys get there info? Our maps down here are completely different. They are calling for 12-16. And less for the metro


In asked that earlier. It looks like it moved more to the west? Plus we didn't start as early either


----------



## CityGuy

9-12 is getting closer.

FML


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1766353 said:


> 9-12 is getting closer.
> 
> FML


I would pay you to switch jobs right now


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1766353 said:


> 9-12 is getting closer.
> 
> FML


Solid 4-8 for us now..... Ugh!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1766356 said:


> I would pay you to switch jobs right now


Yes, me too.


----------



## wintergreen82

jimslawnsnow;1766352 said:


> In asked that earlier. It looks like it moved more to the west? Plus we didn't start as early either


I look at the models and break down the soundings but I see the heart going straight thru roch and just east of the TC. How they have so little down here I don't know. The main concern is going to be whats in Iowa once it fills in as it is going to move almost straight north. Already tired from this mornings work and won't be home till at least Friday night. Good grief


----------



## ryde307

OC&D;1766344 said:


> How nice, snow mixed with mustard gas!


Is this why people kept mentioning the Bomb mixed with this snowfall? This sounds like a very long day for some people.


----------



## ryde307

Its raining here in Chanhassen Better switch to snow soon.


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1766346 said:


> Once its starts, I start. Everything.


I think we may do the same. This shall be a long 30+ hrs of plowing. 
I may go get that fan that sss & Hamel were talking about, plowing with the defrost & heat & not having windows open sucks!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Barlow said snow ending around 11 tonight.... Sure hope he's right.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1766357 said:


> Solid 4-8 for us now..... Ugh!


I have a feeling I will be 10-14 before you know it. For the time being throw out everything we've all heard on all the stations. Virtually all the main models show it starting in fruition around noon or a little after. Virtually all have it out of here by 6 a.m. with a bulk of the accumulation by midnight. A spread of around 10" - 14"+ at the airport. Maybe they are all wrong but that's what is showing.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1766364 said:


> Barlow said snow ending around 11 tonight.... Sure hope he's right.


That would be AWESOME!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1766366 said:


> That would be AWESOME!


It sure would help.


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1766363 said:


> I think we may do the same. This shall be a long 30+ hrs of plowing.
> I may go get that fan that sss & Hamel were talking about, plowing with the defrost & heat & not having windows open sucks!


Just picked up the same one hamel posted at O'reily for $20. Doesn't blow super hard but I suspect the constant air movement will help. Mounted it to the window so we shall see.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1766365 said:


> I have a feeling I will be 10-14 before you know it. For the time being throw out everything we've all heard on all the stations. Virtually all the main models show it starting in fruition around noon or a little after. Virtually all have it out of here by 6 a.m. with a bulk of the accumulation by midnight. A spread of around 10" - 14"+ at the airport. Maybe they are all wrong but that's what is showing.


Are they ever right?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Solid sleet here. Just north of me the radar has "blossomed". Sure that is the north wave moving in, getting ready to combine with the IA moisture.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1766365 said:


> I have a feeling I will be 10-14 before you know it. For the time being throw out everything we've all heard on all the stations. Virtually all the main models show it starting in fruition around noon or a little after. Virtually all have it out of here by 6 a.m. with a bulk of the accumulation by midnight. A spread of around 10" - 14"+ at the airport. Maybe they are all wrong but that's what is showing.


Yuck!..........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

wintergreen82;1766359 said:


> I look at the models and break down the soundings but I see the heart going straight thru roch and just east of the TC. How they have so little down here I don't know. The main concern is going to be whats in Iowa once it fills in as it is going to move almost straight north. Already tired from this mornings work and won't be home till at least Friday night. Good grief


I rented a skid as I don't what we'll get or how much. Reports from 3" to 14". Such a big gap


----------



## banonea

SnowGuy73;1766046 said:


> Only 18?!?!?!?
> 
> The December 2010 storm I think was like 30 some hours straight for me.


I spent 4 DAYS either plowing or repairs. .... I lost 15 lbs from not eating.


----------



## NorthernProServ

NWS shows 4-8 today, 3-5 tonight. 

Then a 30 mph wind tonight :realmad:


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1766371 said:


> Are they ever right?


Its the same models everyone basis their forecasts on. It was dead on a few hours before the last storm for my area. You have to really guess good if you slash what all the models say in half and be right. Sure it could happen but not very often.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1766372 said:


> Solid sleet here. Just north of me the radar has "blossomed". Sure that is the north wave moving in, getting ready to combine with the IA moisture.


As soon as they combine I would imagine it will switch to snow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS is now showing similar... % dropping off after midnight.


----------



## qualitycut

Well I guess the only thing I can look forward to now are all the stories people are going to have today


----------



## cbservicesllc

Yeah... that salt bunker looks pretty empty in Minneapolis... like 100% empty...


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1766385 said:


> NWS is now showing similar... % dropping off after midnight.


Hourly I'm at 6.7"


----------



## SSS Inc.

Anyone notice how the weather story doesn't line up with the current warning anymore. Winter storm warning has shifted two counties west. And just past the se tip of the state is now an advisory.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1766387 said:


> Yeah... that salt bunker looks pretty empty in Minneapolis... like 100% empty...


She is going to be pissed when she has holes in her gloves from holding the clearlane in her hand.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1766381 said:


> As soon as they combine I would imagine it will switch to snow.


They are, it did. Pretty much solid snow now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1766386 said:


> Well I guess the only thing I can look forward to now are all the stories people are going to have today


Bookmark my posts!!!


----------



## ryde307

My NWS switched to 3-5 tonight but the hourly hasn't changed. Still 7 something inches with .6 after midnight.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1766388 said:


> Hourly I'm at 6.7"


8.6..................f...........me................


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1766393 said:


> She is going to be pissed when she has holes in her gloves from holding the clearlane in her hand.


Well they haven't used it on the bulk of the side streets. I cleand up in front of my house and there was about 3" of hardpack yesterday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Remember.... NWS starts "tonight" at 4 pm this afternoon.

Your "tonight" crosses timelines with the hourly. Hourly runs noon to 6, 6 to midnight.

Day forecasts run from 4 am to 4 pm, night 4pm to 4 am.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1766399 said:


> 8.6..................f...........me................


Saw that. Sorry dude!


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;1766391 said:


> Anyone notice how the weather story doesn't line up with the current warning anymore. Winter storm warning has shifted two counties west. And just past the se tip of the state is now an advisory.


I was just looking at that too and noticed that! Looks like it shifted a bit more west? And/or drawing more warm air into it. Either way, looks like metro is now almost "centered" in the warning area.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1766401 said:


> Well they haven't used it on the bulk of the side streets. I cleand up in front of my house and there was about 3" of hardpack yesterday.


That would suck to deal with. Props to Shakopee public works, they do great work!


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1766375 said:


> I spent 4 DAYS either plowing or repairs. .... I lost 15 lbs from not eating.


Best diet right ther. Snowplowing.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu has me at 6.5" still.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Barlow is on again.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

You know bano wintergreen and me are only 60 miles or so from rain


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1766414 said:


> Accu has me at 6.5" still.


Hmm 5.1 for me


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Is 37 degrees warm enough to melt off 1" per hour of snow that's almost water to begin with?


----------



## TKLAWN

It's been snowing pretty steady here for about an hour. The roads and any bare pavement are still wet.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1766419 said:


> Hmm 5.1 for me


Bunch of clowns!


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1766423 said:


> It's been snowing pretty steady here for about an hour. The roads and any bare pavement are still wet.


Still rain here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Barlow moved that 9-12" line even closer to me now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1766421 said:


> Is 37 degrees warm enough to melt off 1" per hour of snow that's almost water to begin with?


If it was, after the last two days we should have the grass showing.


----------



## CityGuy

Perfect...............


----------



## qualitycut

Ocd question, I have little wet looking spots on my stucco that not even getting wet, any idea?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1766403 said:


> Day forecasts run from 4 am to 4 pm, night 4pm to 4 am.


That still trips me up... you'd think 6-6 would make more sense...


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1766429 said:


> If it was, after the last two days we should have the grass showing.


Grass - blacktop little different and its going to be falling on the ground not sitting there already. Some of it would have to melt.


----------



## wintergreen82

La crosse wi - today snow accumulation less than half inch. Tonight 2-4. We were so close to this. So close


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1766423 said:


> It's been snowing pretty steady here for about an hour. The roads and any bare pavement are still wet.


That's great news!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Snow and TLK is this you?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1766431 said:


> Perfect...............


Love it!......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1766437 said:


> Grass - blacktop little different and its going to be falling on the ground not sitting there already. Some of it would have to melt.


This. We all know the black will absorb the radiant heat more than the white 18" of snow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

7.2 NWS hourly for me, 7.47 on Accu...


----------



## qualitycut

Kod opens in about 3 hrs


----------



## SnowGuy73

wintergreen82;1766439 said:


> La crosse wi - today snow accumulation less than half inch. Tonight 2-4. We were so close to this. So close


Ill take that!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1766441 said:


> Snow and TLK is this you?


Hahahahah.... About right for me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1766446 said:


> Kod opens in about 3 hrs


Yeah baby!!!


----------



## qualitycut

I thought it was supposed to be snowing by like 9-10 am


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

'Cco radio talking about too much rain mixing in.

Now is crunch time. Everyone's hourly is about 1" per hour from now until 10 pm, roughly.

Each hour that snow doesn't stack up is 1" less.


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;1766428 said:


> Barlow moved that 9-12" line even closer to me now.


Like I said couple days ago

You dont want it if the storm moves more NW. OUT of KA/MO


----------



## qualitycut

Umm my kstp radar shows it all as a mix right now and rain no snow anywhere


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1766453 said:


> 'Cco radio talking about too much rain mixing in.
> 
> Now is crunch time. Everyone's hourly is about 1" per hour from now until 10 pm, roughly.
> 
> Each hour that snow doesn't stack up is 1" less.


Got anything up that way.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh, you guys with straight blades and hardpack, the rain and warm temps has softened the hard pack enough where if you angle, you catch the hard pack and end up trying to drive over the top of the plow.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1766448 said:


> Hahahahah.... About right for me.


Yup you got it.


----------



## NorthernProServ

new weather story just came out from NWS shifting heaviest totals west over the metro showing 12 inchesor more for Metro


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1766456 said:


> Umm my kstp radar shows it all as a mix right now and rain no snow anywhere


More mix than snow now.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1766460 said:


> Oh, you guys with straight blades and hardpack, the rain and warm temps has softened the hard pack enough where if you angle, you catch the hard pack and end up trying to drive over the top of the plow.


Yup that's what I was talking about yesterday. I had to lift the plow a bit


----------



## SSS Inc.

NorthernProServ;1766463 said:


> new weather story just came out from NWS shifting heaviest totals west over the metro showing 12 inchesor more for Metro


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1766453 said:


> 'Cco radio talking about too much rain mixing in.
> 
> Now is crunch time. Everyone's hourly is about 1" per hour from now until 10 pm, roughly.
> 
> Each hour that snow doesn't stack up is 1" less.


We hope..........


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1766464 said:


> More mix than snow now.


I got rain still.


----------



## SSS Inc.

1139 am cst thu feb 20 2014

.now...
Mixed precipitation changing to snow over the metro this afternoon.

A mix or rain sleet and snow showers is falling over the southeast
quarter and parts of south central minnesota and western wisconsin.

Around the twin city metro and eastern minnesota and western
wisconsin...between now and 2 pm...look for periods of moderate to
heavy snow to develop and continue through the afternoon hours.


----------



## qualitycut

Nobody knows what the f is going on, no one has been right about anything today. Besides me saying its going to be warm and rain


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1766463 said:


> new weather story just came out from NWS shifting heaviest totals west over the metro showing 12 inchesor more for Metro


Clowns!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1766473 said:


> Nobody knows what the f is going on, no one has been right about anything today. Besides me saying its going to be warm and rain


Today, they haven't been right today????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1766470 said:


> I got rain still.


Back to rain / drizzle here.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1766475 said:


> Today, they haven't been right today????


Was supposed to be mix early am then snow around 9-10, they keep changing the forecast dramaticly every 20 min

Edit last night until 8 this morning they were saying little to no rain.


----------



## TKLAWN

Bumped up 3-7 day 4-8 night. No f-ing way.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1766477 said:


> Was supposed to be mix early am then snow around 9-10, they keep changing the forecast dramaticly every 20 min


I was implying they are never right!


----------



## qualitycut

Hahahaha 4-8, 6-10 I'm actually laughing and crying


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1766478 said:


> Bumped up 3-7 day 4-8 night. No f-ing way.


I dropped from 4-8 to 3-7 day.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I'm at 5-9, 5-9 OH MY GOD!!!!!!


----------



## olsonbro

I'm at 4 to 8 today and 6 to 10 tonight, gonna be intense! That's for white bear lake


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1766480 said:


> Hahahaha 4-8, 6-10 I'm actually laughing and crying


What else do you do.


----------



## SSS Inc.

ussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflag


----------



## Polarismalibu

Pretty good hockey game for the girls so far


----------



## NorthernProServ




----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1766482 said:


> I dropped from 4-8 to 3-7 day.


What the hell...... Now I'm way up.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Clowns! No nothing clowns!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

What the frick


----------



## SnowGuy73

My app and the website show two different things.


----------



## TKLAWN

Ch 4 guy is just a liar. What a joke.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1766492 said:


> My app and the website show two different things.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1766489 said:


> What the hell...... Now I'm way up.


Hahahaha.......


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;1766483 said:


> I'm at 5-9, 5-9 OH MY GOD!!!!!!


Same here, wow !


----------



## SnowGuy73

I don't know what to think.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

This rain looks like its moving at me and bano


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I decided to throw my property manager at W 7th under the bus.

I'm sure he doesn't realize I deal with his boss personally on projects.

I forwarded her the email I received for the lawn bid yesterday, saying there were demands for bids by tomorrow.

Told her I need a site map, and at least a week to 10 days before I will get it.

I told her I didn't think it was reasonable to require a vendor to get a proposal for a very large property that is still under construction, buried under a base of 20" of snow, with a double digit snowfall on the way, to get a proposal together.

Figured if the demand was truly coming from her or higher up, I will hear directly from her.

If the property manager just didn't email me on it (it's been reported here how much they've changed things over the winter) then he can catch the heat on not getting to me sooner.

I'm not going to get thrown under the bus for it.


----------



## qualitycut

Still looks like the heavy stuff is going east but what do I know


----------



## NorthernProServ

I also saw the modelS are little fast on timing, slowing it down some for start time. I have a feeling it will be still snowing past midnight, with the new totals coming out!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1766500 said:


> This rain looks like its moving at me and bano


Looks like a lot of mix out there.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1766502 said:


> Still looks like the heavy stuff is going east but what do I know


Ya............ I have no clue either.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I've refreshed the NWS website about 30 times with no change.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1766509 said:


> I've refreshed the NWS website about 30 times with no change.


I'm on 20 im switching between phone and laptop


----------



## SSS Inc.

NorthernProServ;1766498 said:


> Same here, wow !


I kind of saw it coming when I posted I was expecting to be bumped to 10-14". Didn't quite see 18" as a possibility but there is some
heavy stuff way south of us and its supposed to get stronger.

I'd like it to get going so I can just start getting after it. At least hockey is on.


----------



## Martinson9

NWS Facebook page just posted the highest totals are shifting west. Pretty much everyone has 12 inches coming. F Me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1766510 said:


> I'm on 20 im switching between phone and laptop


Hahahahah.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Martinson9;1766512 said:


> NWS Facebook page just posted the highest totals are shifting west. Pretty much everyone has 12 inches coming. F Me.


Clowns!...........


----------



## CityGuy

4-8 afternoon and 3-7 tonight at home. 

F ME


----------



## BossPlow614

Bring it! Im at 4-8 & 5-9. This shall be one hell of a ride!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Remember the noontime bump??? Look at the clock.


----------



## qualitycut

I just asked nws how many more times are they going to change it today


----------



## CityGuy

5-9 and 5-9 at work. 

F me even more


----------



## SSS Inc.

Much icier mix here now. Changeover in 20 minutes. Time it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I sure hope the city keeps up with plowing or this will be a nightmare trying to plow tonight


----------



## SSS Inc.

My brother on his way to LOTW just sent me a text saying its snowing hard up in Royalton and plows are out, Just rain in Motley.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1766524 said:


> I sure hope the city keeps up with plowing or this will be a nightmare trying to plow tonight


Hahahahah.... That's funny!


----------



## Polarismalibu

School closing showing on the tv already


----------



## jimslawnsnow

sss inc.;1766525 said:


> my brother on his way to lotw just sent me a text saying its snowing hard up in royalton and plows are out, just rain in motley.


lotw??????


----------



## wintergreen82

BossPlow614;1766517 said:


> Bring it! Im at 4-8 & 5-9. This shall be one hell of a ride!


Can't wait to read in a few days about how that sucked. I used to be like you... mother nature always wins and your attitude will slowly change just give it a few years.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1766527 said:


> School closing showing on the tv already


For when? Most closed last night for today.


----------



## qualitycut

wintergreen82;1766529 said:


> Can't wait to read in a few days about how that sucked. I used to be like you... mother nature always wins and your attitude will slowly change just give it a few years.


Hahaha yup.....


----------



## CityGuy

Green you got your ears on?


----------



## wintergreen82

good news though our supplier got another shipment in of salt. Wonder how long that will last. We aren't experiencing the shortage down here you guys are up there.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1766528 said:


> lotw??????


Lake of the woods.


----------



## olsonbro

jimslawnsnow;1766528 said:


> lotw??????


Lake of the woods


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1766528 said:


> lotw??????


Lake of the woods


----------



## qualitycut

Lake of the woods haha


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1766527 said:


> School closing showing on the tv already


All after school activities are cancelled in mpls.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1766532 said:


> For when? Most closed last night for today.


Haven't laid to close of attention be focused on the hockey game. I did see Minneapolis public schools pop up on there and


----------



## SSS Inc.

SSS Inc.;1766536 said:


> Lake of the woods.





olsonbro;1766537 said:


> Lake of the woods





SnowGuy73;1766538 said:


> Lake of the woods





qualitycut;1766540 said:


> Lake of the woods haha


Yep, Lake of the woods.


----------



## wizardsr

LOL, channel 4 "the mobile weather watcher will be live out on the road". Morons, people are being encouraged to stay home and not travel unless necessary, and they're going to drive in it unnecessarily and intentionally. Do as we say, not as we do, lol.  Reminds me of them gloating about crashing their "mobile weather watcher" while filming live on 94 a few weeks ago, morons...


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS website in line with app now.......

I quit!


----------



## SSS Inc.

These icy structures falling at my house are getting bigger.


----------



## SnowGuy73

wizardsr;1766544 said:


> LOL, channel 4 "the mobile weather watcher will be live out on the road". Morons, people are being encouraged to stay home and not travel unless necessary, and they're going to drive in it unnecessarily and intentionally. Do as we say, not as we do, lol.  Reminds me of them gloating about crashing their "mobile weather watcher" while filming live on 94 a few weeks ago, morons...


I say that everytime too...


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1766547 said:


> These icy structures falling at my house are getting bigger.


Still rain here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Unlike Bedazzled, I'm not excited, but gonna give it the ol' college effort!!


----------



## SnoFarmer

:laughing: it was 
as they usually pull the plows off the roads when it's really nasty.



SnowGuy73;1766526 said:


> Hahahahah.... That's funny!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1766546 said:


> NWS website in line with app now.......
> 
> I quit!


I'm at 9-17" now.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1766546 said:


> NWS website in line with app now.......
> 
> I quit!


I'm going to drop my truck off in sss neighborhood and leave the keys in it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnoFarmer;1766551 said:


> :laughing: it was
> as they usually pull the plows off the roads when it's really nasty.


That's where I was going with that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1766553 said:


> I'm going to drop my truck off in sss neighborhood and leave the keys in it.


Hahahahah.

Hahahahah.

Hahahahah.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1766552 said:


> I'm at 9-17" now.


Hahaha f..


----------



## wizardsr

You guys that are getting excited about this either have short memories or haven't been in the business long enough. This is deja vu to that storm in December 2010 that dumped 17" with high winds. I remember drifts to the roofs on single story buildings, I spent 4 days straight in a bobcat that storm. Big difference is this one isn't coming on a weekend like that one did...


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1766550 said:


> Unlike Bedazzled, I'm not excited, but gonna give it the ol' college effort!!


Looks nice!Thumbs Up Just don't back into a 20' deep ditch.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Now the % drops after 01:00.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1766460 said:


> Oh, you guys with straight blades and hardpack, the rain and warm temps has softened the hard pack enough where if you angle, you catch the hard pack and end up trying to drive over the top of the plow.


No, it just sends you in the direction the plow is angled, which usually happens as soon as there is a car, garage, or some other thing you don't want to hit in that direction. :real mad: That's the only time I wish I had a V.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1766553 said:


> I'm going to drop my truck off in sss neighborhood and leave the keys in it.


Hahaha I like Ford's , I'll take it ! 
Haha


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1766561 said:


> No, it just sends you in the direction the plow is angled, which usually happens as soon as there is a car, garage, or some other thing you don't want to hit in that direction. :real mad: That's the only time I wish I had a V.


Right. One car that was hit a couple storms ago was the C plow caught, swung the rear bumper and took out a left front fender.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Fricken people calling already wondering if we'll be out. What the hell do you think?


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1766561 said:


> No, it just sends you in the direction the plow is angled, which usually happens as soon as there is a car, garage, or some other thing you don't want to hit in that direction. :real mad: That's the only time I wish I had a V.


Correct, one maybe two times a season. Otherwise v plows suck unless you are doing stuff like Camden does. Expandable plows are the way to go.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1766553 said:


> I'm going to drop my truck off in sss neighborhood and leave the keys in it.


Make it about 20 blocks north and you'll have better luck. Around here It would probably not be stolen unless you put a sign up in the hood giving the details. Might not even be towed when they plow sometime next week. They don't even bother ticketing cars in my area. I might take it though.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1766562 said:


> Hahaha I like Ford's , I'll take it !
> Haha


K its in the driveway at my house.


----------



## SnoFarmer

I know,
thus my laughter...



SnowGuy73;1766554 said:


> That's where I was going with that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1766564 said:


> Fricken people calling already wondering if we'll be out. What the hell do you think?


You should've asked if its supposed to snow?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just had a HUGE burst of snow for about 3 minutes. Shaded roads are white. TThiught "aw crap, here we go!!!!"

Now back to rain.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1766573 said:


> Just had a HUGE burst of snow for about 3 minutes. Shaded roads are white. TThiught "aw crap, here we go!!!!"
> 
> Now back to rain.


O boy!...........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1766564 said:


> Fricken people calling already wondering if we'll be out. What the hell do you think?


Well??? Will ya?


----------



## wizardsr

jimslawnsnow;1766564 said:


> Fricken people calling already wondering if we'll be out. What the hell do you think?


LOL. Just tell them nope, we're gonna wait til the weekend...

I've only had one call, it was a prop mgr reminding me the school we do is closed tomorrow, so we can move it to the bottom of the list. Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

wizardsr;1766557 said:


> You guys that are getting excited about this either have short memories or haven't been in the business long enough. This is deja vu to that storm in December 2010 that dumped 17" with high winds. I remember drifts to the roofs on single story buildings, I spent 4 days straight in a bobcat that storm. Big difference is this one isn't coming on a weekend like that one did...


Exactly they just think o plow and we will be fine, if you have any shoveling or are responsible for cleaning out in front of garages, ect there's way more to it then just sitting in the truck for a couple days


----------



## SSS Inc.

ussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflag


----------



## SnowGuy73

Still light rain here.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1766550 said:


> Unlike Bedazzled, I'm not excited, but gonna give it the ol' college effort!!


Looks good it matches the truck nicely. Ever consider getting wings for your v's?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1766572 said:


> You should've asked if its supposed to snow?


Same one called 3 times now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1766581 said:


> Looks good it matches the truck nicely. Ever consider getting wings for your v's?


Not really. We do too many banks, drive thrus, apartments ...


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1766584 said:


> Same one called 3 times now


Really?!?!?!?!


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1766584 said:


> Same one called 3 times now


Next year I am putting a check mark next to thier name every time they call and 3 strikes and they are out


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1766584 said:


> Same one called 3 times now


drop them like a bad habbit.


----------



## qualitycut

22 min........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1766589 said:


> drop them like a bad habbit.


Agreed, that's nuts!


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1766534 said:


> Green you got your ears on?


Yes........


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1766590 said:


> 22 min........


??????????????????


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Accu has me at 2.72" for today and tonight


----------



## qualitycut

I got 2 shovelers lined up so at least one should be game. One drove the wife to work so he had a car to get here because thought it was going to be starting earlier so sounds motivated


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1766585 said:


> Not really. We do too many banks, drive thrus, apartments ...


I got a set for the MVP I got this year they make a huge difference. I'm not sure about how the boss ones money but the westerns are on and off in a matter of seconds


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1766594 said:


> ??????????????????


Sss said 20 min till switching to snow


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1766595 said:


> Accu has me at 2.72" for today and tonight


On still at 6 something.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1766592 said:


> Yes........


Anyway we could maybe work a deal for the drive if I don't get home? Wife would need to get out by 0530 or so. Nothing pretty just a quick open. But only if I don't get home.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1766590 said:


> 22 min........


Add 15 more. Its looks like snow now but not quite.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1766597 said:


> I got a set for the MVP I got this year they make a huge difference. I'm not sure about how the boss ones money but the westerns are on and off in a matter of seconds


Boss is about the same.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1766587 said:


> Next year I am putting a check mark next to thier name every time they call and 3 strikes and they are out


Haha I like that idea, then when you boot them you can show them the list "see you have 3 strikes and my pita list, good bye"

Ha


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1766587 said:


> Next year I am putting a check mark next to thier name every time they call and 3 strikes and they are out


Why not start this year?

As for me being excited, I'm not exactly as excited as I would be if it was just 2" which is easy money but I'm not complaining!


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1766587 said:


> Next year I am putting a check mark next to thier name every time they call and 3 strikes and they are out


:laughing:

I love it!


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1766600 said:


> Anyway we could maybe work a deal for the drive if I don't get home? Wife would need to get out by 0530 or so. Nothing pretty just a quick open. But only if I don't get home.


What's your wife look like?


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1766600 said:


> Anyway we could maybe work a deal for the drive if I don't get home? Wife would need to get out by 0530 or so. Nothing pretty just a quick open. But only if I don't get home.


Look at these customers *****ing already!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1766607 said:


> what's your wife look like?


x2!................


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1766609 said:


> Look at these customers *****ing already!


Who's *****ing I am just asking? LOL


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1766602 said:


> Add 15 more. Its looks like snow now but not quite.


K Ian...........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1766609 said:


> Look at these customers *****ing already!


Typical!...........


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1766610 said:


> x2!................


Check my FB page.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1766610 said:


> x2!................


He said work something out, wasn't specific. May be worth the drive


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1766605 said:


> Why not start this year?
> 
> As for me being excited, I'm not exactly as excited as I would be if it was just 2" which is easy money but I'm not complaining!


I'm excited. I thrive on organized chaos. We brought extra backup trucks in town so we are ready to go. Bring it aready!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1766614 said:


> Check my FB page.


Haha, I can't creep like that!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1766617 said:


> Haha, I can't creep like that!


Sure you can. Everyone else does.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1766615 said:


> He said work something out, wasn't specific. May be worth the drive


This is what I was thinking....


----------



## OC&D

wizardsr;1766557 said:


> You guys that are getting excited about this either have short memories or haven't been in the business long enough. This is deja vu to that storm in December 2010 that dumped 17" with high winds. I remember drifts to the roofs on single story buildings, I spent 4 days straight in a bobcat that storm. Big difference is this one isn't coming on a weekend like that one did...


Exactly. Every winter I make it through without having to deal with a storm like that I count as a good deal! Thumbs Up

I don't see us being that lucky today.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1766612 said:


> K Ian...........


Not sure what you got going on but this is snow now. Its quiet and white.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just farmed out 3 more accounts, hired 2 more shovelers.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1766620 said:


> Sure you can. Everyone else does.


I'm stuck on Plowsite right now thou...


----------



## NorthernProServ

Got a online quote this morning for a drive, close by only about 5 mins down the road.


"Need snow removal just for this storm, drive needs to be done by 9 pm"


Yeah....OK...…......


----------



## OC&D

Well, it's begun.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1766607 said:


> What's your wife look like?


I think he said she had a methane gas leak going if I remember right


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1766623 said:


> Not sure what you got going on but this is snow now. Its quiet and white.


Nothing here


----------



## OC&D

NorthernProServ;1766626 said:


> Got a online quote this morning for a drive, close by only about 5 mins down the road.
> 
> "Need snow removal just for this storm, drive needs to be done by 9 pm"
> 
> Yeah....OK...…......


Reply:

"HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!"


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1766626 said:


> Got a online quote this morning for a drive, close by only about 5 mins down the road.
> 
> "Need snow removal just for this storm, drive needs to be done by 9 pm"
> 
> Yeah....OK...…......


Haha me too needs to be done by 7pm and again by 7a one time only


----------



## OC&D

The girl's have got this. They're looking great.


----------



## BossPlow614

Edit from my previous post.


Every resi I have except maybe 3 has to be shoveled/snowblown, plus a lot of snowblowing (6k+ square ft) on sidewalks at commercial properties.dit from my previous post.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1766627 said:


> Well, it's begun.


Snowing there too?

Quality the radar is a little light by you but I would suspect that to change soon as well in case you were worried it would miss you. :laughing:


----------



## justinsp

Here is a snapshot down in orange city IA


----------



## qualitycut

Its a mix now of you can call it that, its kinda like calling ot poop when its more like peeing out your butt.


----------



## Polarismalibu

OC&D;1766633 said:


> The girl's have got this. They're looking great.


Yes there are!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Rain mixing with snow now.... Huge flakes!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Yep, Flakes are getting bigger. We are all screwed but the cities will be crippled as well and people will be skiing and snow shoeing down Lyndale ave. before you know it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

justinsp;1766637 said:


> Here is a snapshot down in orange city IA


Mmm, pizza ranch!


----------



## CityGuy

I don't know what to do? Go home and see what happens or stay here. Hmmm. Roads aren't that bad looking now. I just hate to get caught not being able to see on the way back.

What to do, what to do.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1766635 said:


> Snowing there too?
> 
> Quality the radar is a little light by you but I would suspect that to change soon as well in case you were worried it would miss you. :laughing:


Yes.....substantially.

I'm going to finish watching the game, then run to the bank, post office, and then stop at Cub for some crap to eat and drink in the truck for the next several days.


----------



## SSS Inc.

justinsp;1766637 said:


> Here is a snapshot down in orange city IA


Those look like snow balls falling down. You're kind a far way from home aren't ya?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hmmmm..... I'm now supposed to get an additional 3" from Midnight to noon tomorrow.

I was thinking the RAP showed quite a bit of moisture late into the night.


----------



## justinsp

Pizza ranch buffet rocks. We had 1 in the small southwest mn town where I grew up and when they started showing up in the metro the last few years I was stoked.


----------



## qualitycut

10 inches isn't going to stack up as 10 inches.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Snowing nicely.
at 33*F


----------



## OC&D

Polarismalibu;1766640 said:


> Yes there are!!


I told my wife it would be monumental to have the US claim gold in both men's and women's hockey. I wanna see it! ussmileyflag ussmileyflag ussmileyflag


----------



## wintergreen82

I'm headed out to the shop and will wait there. Good luck. We will check in about 36 hours from now


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1766646 said:


> I don't know what to do? Go home and see what happens or stay here. Hmmm. Roads aren't that bad looking now. I just hate to get caught not being able to see on the way back.
> 
> What to do, what to do.


Go home and call in sick, that's what I'm doing


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1766652 said:


> 10 inches isn't going to stack up as 10 inches.


I've hears a a compaction rate thing somewhere....


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1766656 said:


> Go home and call in sick, that's what I'm doing


Haha

They would not like that.


----------



## Polarismalibu

OC&D;1766654 said:


> I told my wife it would be monumental to have the US claim gold in both men's and women's hockey. I wanna see it! ussmileyflag ussmileyflag ussmileyflag


That would make a statement for sure! The men's game should be a great game also


----------



## SnowGuy73

Back to all rain here.

You should see the water running down the road... Damn!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Just trying to change to snow now in Maple Grove


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1766658 said:


> Haha
> 
> They would not like that.


Tell them you're going to sit this one out.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1766660 said:


> Back to all rain here.
> 
> You should see the water running down the road... Damn!


I feel like I said something about this last night


----------



## OC&D

:realmad: Damnit.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1766662 said:


> Tell them you're going to sit this one out.


I'd be on the couch at home for an indefinate period of time....


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1766661 said:


> Just trying to change to snow now in Maple Grove


Same here in crystal


----------



## SnoFarmer




----------



## OC&D

3 minutes, girls, just 3 minutes!


----------



## Polarismalibu

OC&D;1766664 said:


> :realmad: Damnit.


It was off her leg too! We got this still!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1766663 said:


> I feel like I said something about this last night


I don't remember...


----------



## SnoFarmer

More people would watch if they pulled each others ponytails...
icing 1:35 to go


----------



## SSS Inc.

How is that icing. Marvin looked like she was past the line.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnoFarmer;1766671 said:


> More people would watch if they pulled each others ponytails...
> icing 1:35 to go


Agreed..........


----------



## OC&D

Polarismalibu;1766669 said:


> It was off her leg too! We got this still!!


Exactly! They're still looking good! Empty net now....


----------



## Polarismalibu

Off the post!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hit the post???????????? NO???????????????


----------



## OC&D

Post!?!?!?!?!? So close!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Only 175 to go until 50k posts!


----------



## qualitycut

Ref almost helped on that one


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1766678 said:


> Post!?!?!?!?!? So close!!!!!


That was a close one.


----------



## OC&D

I thought he already called his timeout? Do they get more than one?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Parking lots are becoming quite slushy here.


----------



## SnoFarmer

s..hit.....
damm-it


----------



## SSS Inc.

Noooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

F**k!!!!!!


----------



## OC&D

You have got to be friggin' kidding me?!?!?!?!


----------



## qualitycut

Horrible coverage..


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1766683 said:


> Parking lots are becoming quite slushy here.


What kind of precipitation you got coming down


----------



## Polarismalibu

OC&D;1766688 said:


> You have got to be friggin' kidding me?!?!?!?!


She tipped it right back out in front of the net


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1766690 said:


> Horrible coverage..


Every event has been I think!


----------



## OC&D

They can't let the Pod People win.......:realmad:


----------



## SSS Inc.

All started with that f'n icing call.. Still can't believe she would fire it down from just the wrong side of the line.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

A high of 8 for WWednesday.


----------



## OC&D

Overtime.......


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1766696 said:


> All started with that f'n icing call.. Still can't believe she would fire it down from just the wrong side of the line.


I know. She was so close to the line too....why not make sure?!?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Back to a rain snow mix here, tiny flakes.


----------



## Camden

Phantom icing call allowed Canada to pull their goalie and setup the 6th attacker. Complete bs.


----------



## OC&D

Back to the weather.....it looks really wet and heavy out there....but not much down so far.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Now the precip chance falls off after 02:00


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1766705 said:


> Back to the weather.....it looks really wet and heavy out there....but not much down so far.


Everything still just wet here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

That Natalie chick is scary looking!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1766696 said:


> All started with that f'n icing call.. Still can't believe she would fire it down from just the wrong side of the line.


She was about 2 feet away as well I rewond it looked like it might have hit Canada though


----------



## Polarismalibu

OC&D;1766705 said:


> Back to the weather.....it looks really wet and heavy out there....but not much down so far.


How can you focus on the weather at a time like this?? Your country is busy blowing a two goal lead. Now they need to do some severe damage control


----------



## OC&D




----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1766710 said:


> How can you focus on the weather at a time like this?? Your country is busy blowing a two goal lead. Now they need to do some severe damage control


Hahahahah!


----------



## OC&D

Polarismalibu;1766710 said:


> How can you focus on the weather at a time like this?? Your country is busy blowing a two goal lead. Now they need to do some severe damage control


haha! Waiting for OT to start. I need to take my mind off of it!


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1766711 said:


>


Ick that's probably 2-3 inches of are snow, wishful thinking


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## Camden

Got a request to plow a parking lot by 2. Just drove by and it's completely wet, solid black pavement curb to curb


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Forest Lake parking lots


----------



## SSS Inc.

This chick is crazy. 


All white here. 1/4" on my deck. Sidewalks are white too. Street is always white.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1766719 said:


> Got a request to plow a parking lot by 2. Just drove by and it's completely wet, solid black pavement curb to curb


Drop the plow and send the bill. payup


----------



## qualitycut

11.7 on nws.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1766721 said:


> Forest Lake parking lots


Hanging at Wendy's huh


----------



## OC&D

Camden;1766719 said:


> Got a request to plow a parking lot by 2. Just drove by and it's completely wet, solid black pavement curb to curb


Sounds to me like you did a great job! payup payup


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1766724 said:


> Drop the plow and send the bill. payup


I would........


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1766722 said:


> This chick is crazy.
> 
> All white here. 1/4" on my deck. Sidewalks are white too. Street is always white.


What you mean street is always white?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1766726 said:


> Hanging at Wendy's huh


Mmm..... Spicy nuggets!


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1766722 said:


> Street is always white.


:laughing: With some lovely browns, grays, and blacks, mixed in......


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1766730 said:


> What you mean street is always white?


Hasn't it been since November?


----------



## SnowGuy73

More snow then rain now.


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1766730 said:


> What you mean street is always white?


The abundance of snow pack! :laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1766730 said:


> What you mean street is always white?


My street is always white, so I can't report on that like most others do. I haven't seen blacktop here since November. If I get on the main roads its a different story.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1766733 said:


> Hasn't it been since November?


No mine is always black


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1766734 said:


> More snow then rain now.


GIANT FLAKES NOW! here we go.


----------



## qualitycut

F its snowing here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1766726 said:


> Hanging at Wendy's huh


My vice. Spicy chicken, baked potato, diet coke. Every time.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1766719 said:


> Got a request to plow a parking lot by 2. Just drove by and it's completely wet, solid black pavement curb to curb


Make sure you charge premium for a job well done


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1766725 said:


> 11.7 on nws.


9.5" for me going until 05:00.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1766736 said:


> My street is always white, so I can't report on that like most others do. I haven't seen blacktop here since November. If I get on the main roads its a different story.


Still not plowed in the last emergency huh?


----------



## qualitycut

Its melting on contact


----------



## OC&D

I don't like Subway to begin with, but the Fritos sub thing looks absolutely disgusting. It literally makes my stomach turn when I see the commercial.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1766732 said:


> :laughing: With some lovely browns, grays, and blacks, mixed in......


All white folk on my block. :laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1766740 said:


> GIANT FLAKES NOW! here we go.


Same..............


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1766741 said:


> F its snowing here


Are you surprised? It sounds like you weren't expecting it.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1766742 said:


> My vice. Spicy chicken, baked potato, diet coke. Every time.


With cheese and broccoli?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Still melting on contact here.


----------



## Greenery

Anyone have any ideas why a duramax is running exteremely hot.

Plow on, trailer and skid in tow- temps are engine 230-240

Trans 210

No plow engine and trans run very cool.

Highway speeds are when it gets scorching.
40 and under i can keep temps under control but still hot.

I just put in a extreme duty fan clutch which didnt help.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1766745 said:


> Still not plowed in the last emergency huh?


They got it late yesterday, but I literally have at a minimum 2" hardpack.

Crazy snow now. This won't take long.


----------



## OC&D

Alright. They better finish this, get their gold, and then I can go plow a little snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1766751 said:


> With cheese and broccoli?


Straight up plain with butter.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1766750 said:


> Are you surprised? It sounds like you weren't expecting it.


No was just hoping

USA is dominantimg but usually ends up bad when a team comes out like that. I hope I eat my words


----------



## OC&D

Damn, this is a nail biter....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1766753 said:


> Anyone have any ideas why a duramax is running exteremely hot.
> 
> Plow on, trailer and skid in tow- temps are engine 230-240
> 
> Trans 210
> 
> No plow engine and trans run very cool.
> 
> Highway speeds are when it gets scorching.
> 40 and under i can keep temps under control but still hot.
> 
> I just put in a extreme duty fan clutch which didnt help.


Only thing I can think of is lowering the blade but on assuming you've done that.


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1766753 said:


> Anyone have any ideas why a duramax is running exteremely hot.
> 
> Plow on, trailer and skid in tow- temps are engine 230-240
> 
> Trans 210
> 
> No plow engine and trans run very cool.
> 
> Highway speeds are when it gets scorching.
> 40 and under i can keep temps under control but still hot.
> 
> I just put in a extreme duty fan clutch which didnt help.


Its warm and the plow is probably blocking some air especially if you have a grill cover on


----------



## SSS Inc.

Anyone else getting heavy snow? And just think, only three states worth of precip to go.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1766757 said:


> Straight up plain with butter.


My style as well.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1766764 said:


> Anyone else getting heavy snow? And just think, only three states worth of precip to go.


Decent snow but melting on impact


----------



## SSS Inc.

Kessel is a beast.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1766753 said:


> Anyone have any ideas why a duramax is running exteremely hot.
> 
> Plow on, trailer and skid in tow- temps are engine 230-240
> 
> Trans 210
> 
> No plow engine and trans run very cool.
> 
> Highway speeds are when it gets scorching.
> 40 and under i can keep temps under control but still hot.
> 
> I just put in a extreme duty fan clutch which didnt help.


It's just to warm out with the plow blocking wind while towing


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dahl on AM1500 in 1 minute


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1766764 said:


> Anyone else getting heavy snow? And just think, only three states worth of precip to go.


Not too heavy here yet and melting nicely.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1766770 said:


> Dahl on AM1500 in 1 minute


Let us know what he says.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1766768 said:


> Kessel is a beast.


Yes, they are!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Less than 100 to 50k.


----------



## qualitycut

Power play!!!


----------



## OC&D

USA Power Play!


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Hey, my mail is not here yet. I know it's only 1:30 but I usually get it by
2:00 so I can get the checks to the bank. I have called several time to the us postal service to see if they will give me the cell phone number of the mail carrier. I told them I just can't wait till 3 because my deposit will go on tomorrows business. I asked them if they could do me a favor and break off of their normal route and come over special and drop my mail off and then return to where they left off. Do you think that's too much to ask?? Probably? So why the "f" I'm I asked the same questions about plowing? :realmad:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Trying to accumulate on the pavement here now.


----------



## Greenery

So you guys think its normal. No grill cover.


----------



## qualitycut

Sticking a little but seems to be melting from underneath as well as anytime someone drives by its just wet.


----------



## OC&D

Anyone know if they burn the OT, do they do a SO, or more OT?


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;1766764 said:


> Anyone else getting heavy snow? And just think, only three states worth of precip to go.


Heavy snow here


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1766781 said:


> Sticking a little but seems to be melting from underneath as well as anytime someone drives by its just wet.


Adding up on my deck.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1766783 said:


> Anyone know if they burn the OT, do they do a SO, or more OT?


20 min. ot then so


----------



## OC&D

Really??!?!? US penalty now...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1766780 said:


> So you guys think its normal. No grill cover.


My 6.0 would do that too along with our new 6.6 dirtymax


----------



## SSS Inc.

Thats mite stuff. That was way off side.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh oh................


----------



## SSS Inc.

Cross check????


----------



## Ranger620

Greenery;1766753 said:


> Anyone have any ideas why a duramax is running exteremely hot.
> 
> Plow on, trailer and skid in tow- temps are engine 230-240
> 
> Trans 210
> 
> No plow engine and trans run very cool.
> 
> Highway speeds are when it gets scorching.
> 40 and under i can keep temps under control but still hot.
> 
> I just put in a extreme duty fan clutch which didnt help.


I have an 05 that does the same thing. Has to do something with the clutch in the belt system or something like that. Google it will come up. Lower the blade and you should be fine. Other thing was I changed from a straight blade to a v and that helped too


----------



## OC&D

This is not good.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1766794 said:


> Cross check????


We got lucky they didn't call a penalty shot


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1766792 said:


> Oh oh................


Come on unit....


----------



## snowman55

duramax should not run that hot last one I had that did the rad was packed with leaves and debris


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1766796 said:


> This is not good.


3 on 2 now???

I thought they played 4 on 4 in ot. Now Im confused.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1766798 said:


> Come on unit....


Hahahahaha.....


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1766792 said:


> Oh oh................


yes???????????????????????????


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1766801 said:


> Hahahahaha.....


What did Dahl have to say?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1766800 said:


> 3 on 2 now???


No can't have less than 3 just concurrent


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dahl said 8-12 west metro, 12-16 east side. Split right down the middle of the metro.

Most heavy snow done by 9. Thunder and lightning after 6.

Anyone that can leave, should start to head home.


----------



## mnlefty

Anybody that saw the picture of the piles by my drive this morning... I finally just got done shoveling it back to make room. My back hurts.


----------



## Polarismalibu

F**k!!!!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

That sucks!


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1766800 said:


> 3 on 2 now???
> 
> I thought they played 4 on 4 in ot. Now Im confused.


Son of a ******* *****. :realmad: :realmad: :realmad:

F this!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Everything from the last three minutes of the game into ot was f'd up. Shouldn't have lost to them. Now I have to apologize in the canadian thread.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1766805 said:


> Dahl said 8-12 west metro, 12-16 east side. Split right down the middle of the metro.
> 
> Most heavy snow done by 9. Thunder and lightning after 6.
> 
> Anyone that can leave, should start to head home.


Clowns!......


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1766811 said:


> Everything from the last three minutes of the game into ot was f'd up. Shouldn't have lost to them. Now I have to apologize in the canadian thread.


Hahahahah!


----------



## OC&D

mnlefty;1766806 said:


> Anybody that saw the picture of the piles by my drive this morning... I finally just got done shoveling it back to make room. My back hurts.


Adjust the seat in the skiddy you used.


----------



## CityGuy

mnlefty;1766806 said:


> Anybody that saw the picture of the piles by my drive this morning... I finally just got done shoveling it back to make room. My back hurts.


Nice bobcat tracks! Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

mnlefty;1766806 said:


> Anybody that saw the picture of the piles by my drive this morning... I finally just got done shoveling it back to make room. My back hurts.


Your foot prints look like skid steer tracks or tool cat. :laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnlefty;1766806 said:


> Anybody that saw the picture of the piles by my drive this morning... I finally just got done shoveling it back to make room. My back hurts.


I bet. Haha. ....


----------



## Greenery

So i havent been following the weather much today.

What's the consensus on totals?


----------



## CityGuy

mnlefty;1766806 said:


> Anybody that saw the picture of the piles by my drive this morning... I finally just got done shoveling it back to make room. My back hurts.


I did mine by hand with a scoop shovel.


----------



## OC&D

Well, with that disappointment, I'm off to the bank, post office, and grocery store.......bread and milk, you know.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yep.... Plowing with the storm!!!


----------



## banonea

snowing hard here now went from black to white in 2 minutes


----------



## CityGuy

Greenery;1766820 said:


> So i havent been following the weather much today.
> 
> What's the consensus on totals?


Were F ed.............


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1766820 said:


> So i havent been following the weather much today.
> 
> What's the consensus on totals?


A lot by tomorrow morning.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;1766812 said:


> Clowns!......


X2 they always try to use the metro as a spliting point, dont get it.


----------



## OC&D

Greenery;1766820 said:


> So i havent been following the weather much today.
> 
> What's the consensus on totals?


Doesn't matter. We're screwed. Go back to bed until May.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1766811 said:


> Everything from the last three minutes of the game into ot was f'd up. Shouldn't have lost to them. Now I have to apologize in the canadian thread.


Wait till tomorrow and see how the men's does


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1766822 said:


> Well, with that disappointment, I'm off to the bank, post office, and grocery store.......bread and milk, you know.


You going to make a video!?


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1766823 said:


> Yep.... Plowing with the storm!!!


Is there that much already? Barley a coating here at best.


----------



## mnlefty

Hamelfire;1766821 said:


> I did mine by hand with a scoop shovel.


I shoveled about 4 scoops full and adopted Snowguy's mentality... F this. Called a friend and grabbed the toolcat and blower for a few minutes.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1766827 said:


> X2 they always try to use the metro as a spliting point, dont get it.


Me either...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Starting to turn white here.


----------



## OC&D

Huh. I hit 2000 posts and didn't even realize it. A little bittersweet with the loss to Pod People and the impending doom upon us.....


----------



## CityGuy

mnlefty;1766832 said:


> I shoveled about 4 scoops full and adopted Snowguy's mentality... F this. Called a friend and grabbed the toolcat and blower for a few minutes.


Work smarter not harder. I could have got a buddys cat but it would take me longer to unchain, and re chain then to do the work.


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1766830 said:


> You going to make a video!?


HAHA! Maybe.


----------



## Greenery

snowman55;1766799 said:


> duramax should not run that hot last one I had that did the rad was packed with leaves and debris


Thays what i was thinking seems how some run grill covers. Which from what i know blocks all flow?

I did have the entire grill opened up and the fan shroud and i didnt look real close but everything seemed clean.

I will have to try flushing out the fins soon.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1766831 said:


> Is there that much already? Barley a coating here at best.


No. This is my old farmhouse that hasn't been plowed for a while.

Figured I'd better run this DXT on something for a bit to make sure it wasn't just going to fall off the truck.


----------



## mnlefty

Hamelfire;1766838 said:


> Work smarter not harder. I could have got a buddys cat but it would take me longer to unchain, and re chain then to do the work.


Fortunately their shop is only about 5 min in the toolcat from my house. Might have to have them swing back over when they finish tomorrow.


----------



## qualitycut

Radar shows heavy snow over me and its decent but not that impresive. Melting or compacting cant really tell.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Compacting nicely.


----------



## CityGuy

Buddy just texted and said its snowing hard at home and roads are turning white. Maybe 1/4 in on ground


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks pretty good now. Better start calling guys in. It's going to plow like 44" with how heavy it is.

Not sure how well the blowers will work.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1766843 said:


> Radar shows heavy snow over me and its decent but not that impresive. Melting or compacting cant really tell.


I think both....


----------



## CityGuy

Hmmmm 1 hr to make a decision on stay or go?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1766849 said:


> Hmmmm 1 hr to make a decision on stay or go?


Might as well stay.


----------



## BossPlow614

I was just Driving on 169 SB, visibility of less than 1/4 mile.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1766850 said:


> Might as well stay.


Why risk it!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1766850 said:


> Might as well stay.


Thats what I am thinking too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1766851 said:


> I was just Driving on 169 SB, visibility of less than 1/4 mile.


Must be snowing or something....

Hahahahah!


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1766849 said:


> Hmmmm 1 hr to make a decision on stay or go?


Have the cops drop of some hookers and stick around


----------



## SSS Inc.

Theses are the biggest flakes I have seen in a long time. Wish a pickture would do it justice. Almost 3/4" on the deck.


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1766854 said:


> Thats what I am thinking too.


If it's snowing as hard as friend says it is not worth going home and coming back.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dragging the Canadian flag on the ground, nice!


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1766858 said:


> If it's snowing as hard as friend says it is not worth going home and coming back.


Plus the city I mean the tax payers will be buying dinner for us then. Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1766858 said:


> If it's snowing as hard as friend says it is not worth going home and coming back.


True that.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1766856 said:


> Have the cops drop of some hookers and stick around


Ha

Not sure we have those here in the city. :realmad:


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1766857 said:


> Theses are the biggest flakes I have seen in a long time. Wish a pickture would do it justice. Almost 3/4" on the deck.


So that's about 3 inches just compacted so we are 1/4 the way through


----------



## SnowGuy73

Cuties on the US team!

And some fuglies......


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1766864 said:


> So that's about 3 inches just compacted so we are 1/4 the way through


You might be close....


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1766861 said:


> Plus the city I mean the tax payers will be buying dinner for us then. Thumbs Up


Why don't you just get it free at McDonalds?? Just kidding. I would stay put if I were you. This will go from manageable to ugly real quick.


----------



## CityGuy

Have we turned 2500 pages yet?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Them Canadian girls are going to get drunk tonight!

And Canadian chicks can drink!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1766867 said:


> Why don't you just get it free at McDonalds?? Just kidding. I would stay put if I were you. This will go from manageable to ugly real quick.


IS that your uneducated guess based on radar?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1766867 said:


> Why don't you just get it free at McDonalds?? Just kidding. I would stay put if I were you. This will go from manageable to ugly real quick.


O boy!............


----------



## SnowGuy73

Swedes are cute too!


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1766867 said:


> Why don't you just get it free at McDonalds?? Just kidding. I would stay put if I were you. This will go from manageable to ugly real quick.


From what I hear we used to get freebies at BK if they pulled through with the spinner still on.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1766864 said:


> So that's about 3 inches just compacted so we are 1/4 the way through


Have you looked at the radar? I don't think so. 12+ hours of this and the tems should start dropping slowly at around 6 p.m. Forgettaboutit.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1766867 said:


> Why don't you just get it free at McDonalds?? Just kidding. I would stay put if I were you. This will go from manageable to ugly real quick.


He is doing a public service though. Kinda the same


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1766868 said:


> Have we turned 2500 pages yet?


Yes we have.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1766873 said:


> Swedes are cute too!


Pics
Pics
Pics.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1766877 said:


> He is doing a public service though. Kinda the same


Hahahahah!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1766879 said:


> Pics
> Pics
> Pics.


Too much work at this point!


----------



## qualitycut

Tiny flakes here .I should have slept in.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1766878 said:


> Yes we have.


How about the 50000 or what ever you were talking about 8 pages ago.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1766867 said:


> Why don't you just get it free at McDonalds?? Just kidding. I would stay put if I were you. This will go from manageable to ugly real quick.


It is where I am.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1766882 said:


> Tiny flakes her. I should have slept in.


Moderate flakes here... Adding up!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1766870 said:


> IS that your uneducated guess based on radar?


That and looking out my window at very heavy snow falling I would think once it begins to take on the main roads travel will be bad. My sister was on 50th in Edina a while ago and sid she saw several cars sliding sideways down a hill. When the temps drop it will be really bad.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Were screwed!!!


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1766885 said:


> It is where I am.


Ugly or free food?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Good work guys, 50k!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yeah, it's getting bad real real quick.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1766889 said:


> Were screwed!!!


Yea I may need a few more sand bags on the back


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1766888 said:


> That and looking out my window at very heavy snow falling I would think once it begins to take on the main roads travel will be bad. My sister was on 50th in Edina a while ago and sid she saw several cars sliding sideways down a hill. When the temps drop it will be really bad.


Perfect. Staying put then.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1766893 said:


> Yeah, it's getting bad real real quick.


Yup, time to get to work I guess!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1766890 said:


> Ugly or free food?


Ugly........


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1766884 said:


> How about the 50000 or what ever you were talking about 8 pages ago.


Congrats.

I'm leaving at three.

Is this dramatic "movie credits" type music necessary????????


----------



## qualitycut

And how bad is the stuff that doesn't get touched be for shoveling tomorrow?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1766894 said:


> Yea I may need a few more sand bags on the back


Maybe.....

This sucks!


----------



## mnlefty

I'm thinking its going to be a light crowd at bowling tonight... we'll see who the diehards are!


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1766898 said:


> Congrats.
> 
> I'm leaving at three.
> 
> Is this dramatic "movie credits" type music necessary????????


I guess I got it. 
Well pat me on the back.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1766898 said:


> Congrats.
> 
> I'm leaving at three.
> 
> Is this dramatic "movie credits" type music necessary????????


Well Ya!........


----------



## OC&D

Here we go. Dinner plates falling from the sky.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1766903 said:


> I guess I got it.
> Well pat me on the back.


Good work, good work!


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1766906 said:


> Here we go. Dinner plates falling from the sky.


Not that bad here. Looks about like your earlier picture here now.


----------



## CityGuy

Well boys I guess I just got my answer. Mount up and head out on mains. No salting, just plowing. 

Be back later.


----------



## OC&D

By the time I run my couple of errands, I'll have to start plowing.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1766911 said:


> Well boys I guess I just got my answer. Mount up and head out on mains. No salting, just plowing.
> 
> Be back later.


Have fun with that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/uppermissvly_loop.php

Any chance the split at the IA border continues?

South moisture heads east?


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1766912 said:


> By the time I run my couple of errands, I'll have to start plowing.


Looking that way.


----------



## SnowGuy73

How sappy was that?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1766914 said:


> http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/uppermissvly_loop.php
> 
> Any chance the split at the IA border continues?
> 
> South moisture heads east?


I think it will seal up again and add to the west.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1766914 said:


> http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/uppermissvly_loop.php
> 
> Any chance the split at the IA border continues?
> 
> South moisture heads east?


That's what it WAS supposes to do.


----------



## albhb3

you guys have fun im gonna sit back relax eat some junk food and reminisce of the choke job of the us hockey game as they say loooserville


----------



## qualitycut

well s h i t is hitting the fan here quick. at least people probably wont be able to get down the street to get into their driveways anyway right.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1766923 said:


> well s h i t is hitting the fan here quick. at least people probably wont be able to get down the street to get into their driveways anyway right.


This sucks!


----------



## SSS Inc.

This is way too emotional. This is why I have a hard time watching womens hockey.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Big flakes, light snow here.


----------



## qualitycut

Well its not adding up at all still only a quarter inch from an hr ago


----------



## SnowGuy73

This chick is goofy!


----------



## Polarismalibu

December 2010 replay here


----------



## SSS Inc.

We're headed out right now. Not waiting for it to add up any more. Almost 1" on my sidewalk. Even where I had a big puddle of water is now white. I don't want to regret waiting in case it starts to add up faster.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1766914 said:


> http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/uppermissvly_loop.php
> 
> Any chance the split at the IA border continues?
> 
> South moisture heads east?


I wish... at least we only have one state of moisture left...


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'd say about the same here.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1766934 said:


> December 2010 replay here


At least its not windy.......yet


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1766935 said:


> We're headed out right now. Not waiting for it to add up any more. Almost 1" on my sidewalk. Even where I had a big puddle of water is now white. I don't want to regret waiting in case it starts to add up faster.


Yup, same.

Going to put the dog out and get to work..... Ugh!


----------



## qualitycut

I can still se parts of the road here


----------



## SnowGuy73

I have about an inch on my deck, maybe a 1/3" on the driveway. Melting nicely off of trees and stuff.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1766944 said:


> I can still se parts of the road here


Same, everywhere its been driven on.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Why can't it be about 40° right now?


----------



## mnlefty

Good luck to all you guys tonight and be safe. I'll drink a beer for you all at the lanes and maybe keep this place warm while you're out!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1766948 said:


> I have about an inch on my deck, maybe a 1/3" on the driveway. Melting nicely off of trees and stuff.


If I started now my customers would expect me back every inch and the per timers would flip a ****


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1766935 said:


> We're headed out right now. Not waiting for it to add up any more. Almost 1" on my sidewalk. Even where I had a big puddle of water is now white. I don't want to regret waiting in case it starts to add up faster.


Holy ****!!!!!!!!

Move now if you haven't already.

100' visibility.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

1/2 inch of heavy wet in Minnetonka/ Wayzata Tape measured.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## wizardsr

A touch over an inch on the pavement in Golden Valley. Nice wet heavy stuff, feel bad for my sidewalk guys... We're waiting til about 2-2.5" to head out and start opening, then I have a feeling we'll keep running in circles until it's all done and everything is cleaned up.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm back to flurries, roads are black.... Melting quick.


----------



## Camden

I'm going to go throw a new set of cutting edges on my 8'6" MVP. I had brand new edges on to start the season so I'm pretty happy about burning through them already! If there's one part I don't mind replacing it's cutting edges because you know you had to have billed for a lot of hours if they're shot.


----------



## qualitycut

For those wondering the signal stage was throwing maybe 1 inch of snow 7-10 feet


----------



## qualitycut

Pretty slick under the snow


----------



## qualitycut

This is the stuff that when push a pile and come back to grab it the plow leaves a 4 inch lump on the ground


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1766974 said:


> This is the stuff that when push a pile and come back to grab it the plow leaves a 4 inch lump on the ground


Wonderful!..


----------



## andersman02

We are waiting a but more, maybe go at 4, only high way I have to drive is 77 for half mile N. 

About 1.5 in bville


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1766977 said:


> Wonderful!..


Just hit 1 inch in maple grove on pavement. .. starting now... good luck everyone... be safe


----------



## qualitycut

Didn't even finish the driveway and the windows fogged up


----------



## qualitycut

When's everyone starting resi?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1766987 said:


> When's everyone starting resi?


Monday......


----------



## qualitycut

Roads are ice


----------



## olsonbro

We're gonna start at 5pm, run hard till 6am and decide if we stop and sleep till 2, or push on and try to finish this mess


----------



## wizardsr

Is it just me, or does it look like it's tracking more east on radar? Thumbs Up


----------



## wizardsr

cbservicesllc;1766982 said:


> Just hit 1 inch in maple grove on pavement. .. starting now... good luck everyone... be safe


Hey, by the way, your back bumper is smashed on your super duty...


----------



## qualitycut

Melted down to half inch here. Hotel is shoveling my walks when I drove by


----------



## +plowguy

a little over 1" in blaine


----------



## cbservicesllc

wizardsr;1766996 said:


> Hey, by the way, your back bumper is smashed on your super duty...


Shhhhhhhh..... backed into a solid ice mountain last year on a property...


----------



## cbservicesllc

wizardsr;1766995 said:


> Is it just me, or does it look like it's tracking more east on radar? Thumbs Up


Don't trust it... it will let you down...


----------



## MNPLOWCO

qualitycut;1766987 said:


> When's everyone starting resi?


Yep, the resis that don't require any shoveling. I'm still not more than 3/4 compacted wet.....hard to know when to go but better early that late. I'm hitting the road in 20 to 30 mins. I promised my self that I would not get stuck today. No hero stuff. No time to dig out for 1/2 hr in this heavy stuff. Good luck to all. Geez, why are the people that haven't paid for 2 months calling me for my timing on plowing. Not even going to return those calls!


----------



## ryde307

HAve guys starting at 4, 6, and 9. Roads are getting slick right now. This stuff is going to be hard to push.


----------



## OC&D

I'm heading out. Odd though, the snow has really slowed down here. 

And Minneapolis declared a snow emergency already.


----------



## banonea

Time to go to war.....


----------



## olsonbro

OC&D;1767023 said:


> I'm heading out. Odd though, the snow has really slowed down here.
> 
> And Minneapolis declared a snow emergency already.


Agreed its much lighter at the moment. Just waiting for the heavy snow to come back.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1766987 said:


> When's everyone starting resi?


Soon. Because everything underneath is so soft plow is tripping like a b i t c h


----------



## wizardsr

cbservicesllc;1767007 said:


> Shhhhhhhh..... backed into a solid ice mountain last year on a property...


Funny I saw you on 36th today, thought the name was familiar, then seen you post here.


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1767020 said:


> HAve guys starting at 4, 6, and 9. Roads are getting slick right now. This stuff is going to be hard to push.


It is hard to push. Sucks. Slippery as all hell.

FYI my little fan on to window works great.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Mndot laying sand at 169 and 694


----------



## mnglocker

I guess I'll get off my ass and go push some of this crap before it stacks up.


----------



## qualitycut

You guys must be getting more snow I have my an inch light snow


----------



## wizardsr

qualitycut;1767047 said:


> You guys must be getting more snow I have my an inch light snow


I think they're worried about losing control of it and getting behind. I'm sitting in the office working on taxes, lol. It definitely hasn't added up the way it was forecast, according to the weather goofs, we should have half a foot already...


----------



## SSS Inc.

I have 600 cars at a hotel and they are parked in front of every pile. This is not going to end well here. I already asked them to get their bobcat going and start stacking. Gm doesn't want to so its parked. Are they fn kidding me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snow has backed off here. Just turning to hard pack. 

Christmas storm from '05.

Good luck when it freezes.


----------



## qualitycut

Haven't seen 1 personal out plowing I'm hitting my hotel quick then figureong ot out


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1767055 said:


> Haven't seen 1 personal out plowing I'm hitting my hotel quick then figureong ot out


Its not that heavy here. What's fallen has condensed down to an inch. Its plowing on this now anyway like 20". Hopefully we can get some of the crap off before it gets col and possibly keeps snowing. I wouldn't want 2" of fluff on top of this right now. Only job I have been to so far and its not my favorite storm.


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;1767050 said:


> I have 600 cars at a hotel and they are parked in front of every pile. This is not going to end well here. I already asked them to get their bobcat going and start stacking. Gm doesn't want to so its parked. Are they fn kidding me.


In my update to all the property managers this morning is said to get things done in a timely manor for morning snow piles will end up in some abnormal spots. It's heavy and the normal spots are full. it's going where I can fit it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

32 here now


----------



## andersman02

Anyone got a read in edina off 169?


----------



## OC&D

Just picked way up again here.


----------



## qualitycut

Yea my piles are going where I don't want them but that's where they are going no other choice this sucks. Who ever enjoys this is nuts


----------



## qualitycut

Cars are getting stuck on the smalles of hills


----------



## Deershack

Just tried out the mods I made to my snow blower. Hell of a difference in what it will pick up and how far it will throw. Wish I had done it in Nov.


----------



## SnowGuy73

About an inch in Shakopee, just eyeballing it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1767047 said:


> You guys must be getting more snow I have my an inch light snow


Had the same here. Snow just picked up now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1767073 said:


> Just picked way up again here.


Here too. Seems to not be as wet finally.


----------



## CityGuy

Man that sucked. Pushes like concrete. 

Oh and traffic sucks


----------



## qualitycut

I'm not sure what to do right now I think people are going to be pissed if i plow an inch on their drives or private roads. Any ideas?


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1767036 said:


> It is hard to push. Sucks. Slippery as all hell.
> 
> FYI my little fan on to window works great.


Your welcome.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1767093 said:


> I'm not sure what to do right now I think people are going to be pissed if i plow an inch on their drives or private roads. Any ideas?


I'd just do it. As it cools it will add up so I would think it would be better to get this crap off.


----------



## SnowGuy73

1.50" in Shakopee using the finger.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It looks like an inch, but if you plow it you will see you plowed about 4.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I got people in the ditch on the back roads where people have been doing 20 the whole time.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1767096 said:


> I'd just do it. As it cools it will add up so I would think it would be better to get this crap off.


I stopped at home here until after rush hour then I'm hitting everything. They are still calling for 8-12" metro.


----------



## qualitycut

Its plowing nice in scoop actually


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh, and I'm at 3-5 now for this afternoon and 7-11 for tonight.


----------



## mdrohman

Deershack;1767079 said:


> Just tried out the mods I made to my snow blower. Hell of a difference in what it will pick up and how far it will throw. Wish I had done it in Nov.


What mods did you do? I wish mine threw farther.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I've also burned up 1/4 tank of gas already.


----------



## olsonbro

qualitycut;1767093 said:


> I'm not sure what to do right now I think people are going to be pissed if i plow an inch on their drives or private roads. Any ideas?


Just do it, you have to keep moving this stuff before it stacks to high. If they won't pay the bill get rid of them


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1767102 said:


> Its plowing nice in scoop actually


That's the same thing I did with all my open ups.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dahl says 10" by 06:00.


----------



## OC&D

It's sorta coming in waves. Small flakes now but a lot of them!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1767113 said:


> Dahl says 10" by 06:00.


Ummm better start coming down


----------



## SnowGuy73

What a dumb damn forecast..... Clowns!


----------



## Deershack

mdrohman;1767107 said:


> What mods did you do? I wish mine threw farther.


On my two stage, I added rubber stripes to a couple of the impeller paddles so that they touched the inside of the chute. Actually I made them a little oversized so that they would wear down so they conformed to the chute. Even in this wet stuff, they scrape the inside of the chute and prevent a lot of the build up in the chute and the extra length of the impeller paddles adds a lot of distance to the amount of throw since the tips of the paddles are moving quite a bit faster then the shorter length of the original.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1767113 said:


> Dahl says 10" by 06:00.


Wait am or pm?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1767116 said:


> Ummm better start coming down


Its coming down here now..


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1767119 said:


> Wait am or pm?


06 is am, 18 is pm.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Deershack;1767118 said:


> On my two stage, I added rubber stripes to a couple of the impeller paddles so that they touched the inside of the chute. Actually I made them a little oversized so that they would wear down so they conformed to the chute. Even in this wet stuff, they scrape the inside of the chute and prevent a lot of the build up in the chute and the extra length of the impeller paddles adds a lot of distance to the amount of throw since the tips of the paddles are moving quite a bit faster then the shorter length of the original.


Nice!......


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1767121 said:


> 06 is am, 18 is pm.


So 8 more inches in 1 hr ?


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1767111 said:


> That's the same thing I did with all my open ups.


I'm always in scoop and I'm having a hell of a time. Lots of hard pack here with all the traffic and they never salt and I have no where to put it. Its not that bad but I'd take 8" of fluff over this. Meanwhile a brand new cat skid with no hours sits doing nothing on site. They dont want to pay their guys to run in and they won't let us come in with loaders to do anything. Very confused. Why the hell would you buy a machine to sit during a storm.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Holy balls this is going to suck.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Radar is basically paused over us.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1767129 said:


> Holy balls this is going to suck.


You just figure that out now?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1767124 said:


> So 8 more inches in 1 hr ?


No..............


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dahl says snow until 06:00, 10". 
Ian snow until noon 9" 
Belinda says snow through morning commute shows about 9".


----------



## SnowGuy73

Everyone talking about snow early next week.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;1767142 said:


> Everyone talking about snow early next week.


Sweet!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1767137 said:


> No..............


O nm............


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1767130 said:


> Radar is basically paused over us.[/QUOTthats what mike lynch said too. We just lost a truck for good. Can't type it all but it was an old old one but my uncle liked it so what the hell we let him drive it. It was a 91 turquoise Chevy. Started spewing oil. The oil filter was hit by part of the frame. Turns out the only thing holding the front end together is the torsion bar. Yikes. I've been trying to get rid of it for years but it only sees action in the winter so we kept it. Now its dead. If any one is interested it has a tranny with about a1000 miles and a really nice unimount. I'm secretly kind of glad but don't tell anyone. Thank god we have three back up trucks.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Just ran though and did our openings, this crap is like concrete, sucks big time.


----------



## mdrohman

Deershack;1767118 said:


> On my two stage, I added rubber stripes to a couple of the impeller paddles so that they touched the inside of the chute. Actually I made them a little oversized so that they would wear down so they conformed to the chute. Even in this wet stuff, they scrape the inside of the chute and prevent a lot of the build up in the chute and the extra length of the impeller paddles adds a lot of distance to the amount of throw since the tips of the paddles are moving quite a bit faster then the shorter length of the original.


Cool. I've read about that but usually from sites trying to sell kits. Good to know it actually works. I need to start cutting some rubber after this snow.

News keeps saying we're in the middle of the heavy stuff but in SW Minneapolis it's been pretty much a light drizzle for the last couple hours. Sitting at about 1.5". I wonder if the models had that figured when the came up with their totals. Haven't seen the forecast adjust too much.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1767146 said:


> O nm............


Ok................


----------



## SnowGuy73

.25" of rain before the snow I guess.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1767147 said:


> LwnmwrMan22;1767130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Radar is basically paused over us.[/QUOTthats what mike lynch said too. We just lost a truck for good. Can't type it all but it was an old old one but my uncle liked it so what the hell we let him drive it. It was a 91 turquoise Chevy. Started spewing oil. The oil filter was hit by part of the frame. Turns out the only thing holding the front end together is the torsion bar. Yikes. I've been trying to get rid of it for years but it only sees action in the winter so we kept it. Now its dead. If any one is interested it has a tranny with about a1000 miles and a really nice unimount. I'm secretly kind of glad but don't tell anyone. Thank god we have three back up trucks.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear man, good thing for a back up!
Click to expand...


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS is down to 4-8" from 5-9" for me.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1767160 said:


> SSS Inc.;1767147 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear man, good thing for a back up!
> 
> 
> 
> Not too upset. It was the oldest truck by a decade or two. Some good parts on it if anyone is rocking a nineties Chevy before it goes to the dump.
> 
> Really snowing now. Not really melting anymore here.
Click to expand...


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1767172 said:


> SnowGuy73;1767160 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not too upset. It was the oldest truck by a decade or two. Some good parts on it if anyone is rocking a nineties Chevy before it goes to the dump.
> 
> Really snowing now. Not really melting anymore here.
> 
> 
> 
> Same snowing good, about to head back out here....
> 
> This sucks!
Click to expand...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Wind has picked up here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I see quotes are messed up again too.


----------



## OC&D

It's not accumulating like I was expecting. Maybe the worst is yet to come?


----------



## justinsp

SnowGuy73;1767184 said:


> Wind has picked up here.


I'm in golden valley rt now and just noticed the same thing. Really picked up in the last 30 minutes. 
Currently at 3 inches on the untouched sidewalks. But that is also whipping down off the roof line. Sure glad I decided to scrape the first 2 inches off


----------



## olsonbro

OC&D;1767191 said:


> It's not accumulating like I was expecting. Maybe the worst is yet to come?


I'm watching it all on radar. There is def some heavy bands around. Many more heavy bands that will make there way through the metro. But they are scattered, it's all gonna come down to who gets the heavy bands. News keeps saying east metro will get them. I see them showing up all over the metro. But each individual one may not last to long. I think the worst of the storm is to come, but should let up around midnight. Just my thoughts....


----------



## qualitycut

Hitting all my forward push accts itnot back dragging well anyway


----------



## qualitycut

Why do people get our and walk down the freeway idiots


----------



## northernsweeper

Not too upset. It was the oldest truck by a decade or two. Some good parts on it if anyone is rocking a nineties Chevy before it goes to the dump.

Is the truck a 3/4 ton? What parts are good?


----------



## olsonbro

Novak just posted
Axis of heaviest snow has set up from Rochester to Hayward WI

That could be good news for us. Maybe we won't see 14 or more inches!


----------



## Deershack

mdrohman;1767150 said:


> Cool. I've read about that but usually from sites trying to sell kits. Good to know it actually works. I need to start cutting some rubber after this snow.
> 
> News keeps saying we're in the middle of the heavy stuff but in SW Minneapolis it's been pretty much a light drizzle for the last couple hours. Sitting at about 1.5". I wonder if the models had that figured when the came up with their totals. Haven't seen the forecast adjust too much.


I first saw it on a You Tube video. Decided to try it while I was replacing the drive belts. I used the rubber from paddle blades off a Toro 200 single stage that were worn out. Any type of heavy rubber would work. Going to do it to all my two stage blowers. Might add it to all the impeller blades.


----------



## albhb3

what are they calling for maple grove west gotta take the semi for a spin (hopefully not literally)


----------



## unit28

nevermind.............


----------



## Green Grass

F it going to Florida who wants to split fuel?


----------



## Green Grass

I see TK truck at the liquor store again.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1767219 said:


> F it going to Florida who wants to split fuel?


This if fun woohoo . Until about midnight


----------



## qualitycut

Piles at the resi are pushing back nice


----------



## qualitycut

Since I won't get to make out with Snowguy I had to buy a pack of smokes


----------



## NorthernProServ

coming down good now, getting windy


----------



## qualitycut

Ke$ha pitbull woo hoo


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1767239 said:


> Since I won't get to make out with Snowguy I had to buy a pack of smokes


You have a tab at KOD to pay


----------



## BossPlow614

BPM on Sirius XM has a early-late 2000s throwback mix! Chyea!


----------



## Green Grass

BossPlow614;1767261 said:


> BPM on Sirius XM has a early-late 2000s throwback mix! Chyea!


I don't know how you guys listen to that.


----------



## ryde307

Looking at the radar it is going to have to sit and spin on us for awhile to get 10 inches unless these flakes get bigger. It looks like the thunder snow part missed us and went to WI. It is just sitting but will need to get some bigger flakes to get the high totals I think.


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1767271 said:


> Looking at the radar it is going to have to sit and spin on us for awhile to get 10 inches unless these flakes get bigger. It looks like the thunder snow part missed us and went to WI. It is just sitting but will need to get some bigger flakes to get the high totals I think.


speaking of big flakes I've got them now thanks cluster f*** in Minneapolis


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;1766937 said:


> I wish... at least we only have one state of moisture left...


looks like the nads are getting ripped off this thing at about Owattona right now

and hopefully this green band doesn't shift over me,......... but it will

mostly wet here with about 3" so far


----------



## unit28

edit...
mostly wet flakes
with 3" acc snow


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1767281 said:


> looks like the nads are getting ripped off this thing at about Owattona right now
> 
> and hopefully this green band doesn't shift over me,......... but it will
> 
> mostly wet here with about 3" so far


Sucks here. Drives are full after doing them


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Look at the midwest radar.

Wisconsin is shifting back over us.

We will be in the snow for a while.

The axis wi have to tilt, then move out.


----------



## OC&D

5h1T just got real. This is F'd. I got 1" in the where I started in this lot 45 minutes ago.

It's all cray cray up in here.


----------



## unit28

looks like the cold air will be coming soon


----------



## Green Grass

Time to eat some chipotle for dinner.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1767268 said:


> I don't know how you guys listen to that.


Ha I don't bedazzled loved plowing this crap so I thought maybe it was my music


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1767296 said:


> Time to eat some chipotle for dinner.


Had that too.


----------



## unit28

I be thinking it shoots straight to arrwhd region and bombs up there


----------



## qualitycut

Private road I do has half a driveway blocked and down to one lane almost 
F this


----------



## unit28

tree limbs breaking in my yard


----------



## CityGuy

So whens it going to stop?


----------



## ryde307

Guy just called from Shakopee and said only 2 inches. Snowguy must be happy.
Another called from Mound and said 7 but I think he is missing a few inches of his tape measure.


----------



## olsonbro

I have 3.5 here in white bear lake


----------



## qualitycut

Can't wait till I'm done and the plows go by 2 more times


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1767326 said:


> Can't wait till I'm done and the plows go by 2 more times


At least that many times.


----------



## unit28

Hamelfire;1767313 said:


> So whens it going to stop?


someone said 11pm earlier

I'm guessing 945

falling apart in owattona
heavy stuff moving North @ a fast pace


----------



## cbservicesllc

5 in maple grove... one truck sitting in plymouth... driver left it there and had gf pick him up after pooping blood or some crap...

Please help... anybody if you have an extra truck, skid, whatever... text me 612-810-3288


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;1767314 said:


> Guy just called from Shakopee and said only 2 inches. Snowguy must be happy.
> Another called from Mound and said 7 but I think he is missing a few inches of his tape measure.


I would say atleast 8 in mound.


----------



## qualitycut

Any else holing off on shoveling? Good idea or bad?


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1767354 said:


> Any else holing off on shoveling? Good idea or bad?


Hold off and hope a blower will work tomorrow.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1767366 said:


> Hold off and hope a blower will work tomorrow.


Haha I'm having a shoveler come in at 10


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1767366 said:


> Hold off and hope a blower will work tomorrow.


That your plan?


----------



## Green Grass

Who the F is driving a skid down 394?


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1767373 said:


> That your plan?


Yep........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sounds like I'm losing another tranny in a truck.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BTW .... Bull crap on this ending by 11. It's stuck right over us.


----------



## qualitycut

This sucks it better quit soon


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1767387 said:


> BTW .... Bull crap on this ending by 11. It's stuck right over us.


I agree. I haven't seen it move in two hours. I was thinking one or something. I don't know.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Its really ugly with the winds by the airport. White out here off and on.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Starting to fog up except where my little blower is. Glad I bought it. It works!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doesn't mean much now but the rap says snow until 5 am. I only looked to get an idea says you can't really tell when its spinning.


----------



## qualitycut

Umm new life saving device tube sand


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I posted about the RAP yesterday evening.


----------



## Green Grass

FYI if you are a hot chick shoveling your drive way and I can see your hot pink thong every time you bend over to shovel I may clear the end of your drive way for free.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Or this afternoon. Sometime.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1767403 said:


> Umm new life saving device tube sand


I could use some for weight.


----------



## djagusch

Well from my first site plow till now we have had a new 4.5"s of snow. Ave 1" per hr for 4.5hrs. 

Snow total in north branch 7"s.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1767409 said:


> I could use some for weight.


Slid of a drivewaythia is so dumb


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1767416 said:


> Slid of a drivewaythia is so dumb


I know I will be stuck before this is over.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1767407 said:


> Or this afternoon. Sometime.


Yeah but its updated several times since then. All I know is I can no longer see and its adding up quick.


----------



## Green Grass

Temp dropped 10 degrees in an hour


----------



## Polarismalibu

I just saw lightning


----------



## Green Grass

Flakes are getting smaller


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1767421 said:


> I just saw lightning


That is the blinky light on your truck


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

Nasty stuff out there, got everything cleaned out so hopefully it won't be so bad in the morning. My brother had his Tahoe slid off the side of a gravel road. Being the nice guy I am I thought I'd give him a quick tug and he'd be on his way. Well I got him out and had him on the road and slowed to a stop, but he kept on the gas and crushed the lower half of my passenger door. What a worthless piece of s*** he is. I told him "STOP WHEN I START TO SLOW DOWN" guess he forgot......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Jerrod just called KDWB said 3-4-5 more hours of this.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1767428 said:


> Jerrod just called KDWB said 3-4-5 more hours of this.


F jerrod......


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1767428 said:


> Jerrod just called KDWB said 3-4-5 more hours of this.


We might lose the heavy snow but the rest still hasn't moved.


----------



## unit28

Nws radar greens condensed downhourlies also down
dlth radar shows where the havies are around heyward.

Winds coming up


----------



## unit28

Temps were still 32 heRE



WONDERING IF I'LL STILL HAVE MY 5" TOTAL?


----------



## Camden

It's absolutely brutal up here. I blew 4 driveways and the snow was blowing so hard I couldnt see 3' in front of the skid. I did what I could and finished with the truck. I thought it'd be some easy cash but it sucked.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1767436 said:


> Temps were still 32 heRE
> 
> WONDERING IF I'LL STILL HAVE MY 5" TOTAL?


That's warm. I'm at 25°


----------



## Green Grass

21 windy as hell


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;1767448 said:


> That's warm. I'm at 25°


Its f ing crazy out here , nw metro has about 7" already and blowing And drifting like mad. Many people stuck on the on/off ramps, no Mn dot trucks to be seen, have they been pulled ???


----------



## SnowGuy73

Just had lightning here again...... Ugh!


----------



## SSS Inc.

NorthernProServ;1767458 said:


> Its f ing crazy out here , nw metro has about 7" already and blowing And drifting like mad. Many people stuck on the on/off ramps, no Mn dot trucks to be seen, have they been pulled ???


I can see 494 from here an I haven't noticed a truck for the last hour or so. Haven't seen any planes coming or going either. My best guess is about 7" here as well. It might have all blown in. Not sure.


----------



## Green Grass

I hate wiper blades!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Round 1 done, starting round 2. Heavy snow, wind, and tired!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1767465 said:


> Round 1 done, starting round 2. Heavy snow, wind, and tired!


I need a nap!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1767470 said:


> I need a nap!


I need a bacon mcdouble.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SSS Inc.;1767478 said:


> I need a bacon mcdouble.


Gas.......


----------



## SSS Inc.

SSS Inc.;1767479 said:


> Gas.......


And a wheel loader


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1767470 said:


> I need a nap!


Same.........


----------



## SnowGuy73

When is this crap going to end?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Mountain dew!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1767483 said:


> When is this crap going to end?


My dad. Said 11 said about 3


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1767486 said:


> My dad. Said 11 said about 3


Jesus!...........


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1767484 said:


> Mountain dew!


Got it.

I got stuck on the paved county road. It has to be 10 inches deep.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Alright. Back to work I guess.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1767487 said:


> Jesus!...........


Ready to nap for an hour.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1767490 said:


> Ready to nap for an hour.


I'm ready to nap for about 8 hours!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1767488 said:


> Got it.
> 
> I got stuck on the paved county road. It has to be 10 inches deep.


Where was that at?


----------



## Green Grass

Days like today make me thankful I still have a V plow.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1767496 said:


> Where was that at?


County 15 just west of mound. I don't think it has been plowed yet.


----------



## qualitycut

Had a 2 wheel drive dually with a goose neck stuck accross my hotel drive


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1767498 said:


> County 15 just west of mound. I don't think it has been plowed yet.


Ya, there's a few roads in Chanhassen that haven't been plowed either.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1767499 said:


> Had a 2 wheel drive dually with a goose neck stuck accross my hotel drive


That's no good!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Radar is looking promising.


----------



## OC&D

This is ridiculous. 

Temps have dropped like a rock.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1767506 said:


> This is ridiculous.
> 
> Temps have dropped like a rock.


Ya they have.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Trees and power poles coming down here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Back to heavy snow here, again.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Just helped a hottie that was freezing her yoga pants off get un stuck. Normally I don't help but that was just what I needed. Turns out she was at the wrong hotel. Whoops.


----------



## qualitycut

Wonder how bejeweled is doing


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1767516 said:


> Wonder how bejeweled is doing


What about me??? Or is no news bad news in your eyes?


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1767516 said:


> Wonder how bejeweled is doing


We're still hustling.

How's the dxt lmn?


----------



## SnowGuy73

It cam stop anytime now!.....


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1767520 said:


> What about me??? Or is no news bad news in your eyes?


No hr just was pumped about it power is out all over here


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1767520 said:


> What about me??? Or is no news bad news in your eyes?


No tinypics from lwnmrw is good news. Unless you ran over your phone or something.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

As soon as I can swing it, all plows will be DXTs.


----------



## qualitycut

My shoveler is kicking major butt!!!


----------



## IDST

Got stuck. Shoveled for ten minutes. .. put down salt...
couldn't figure out how I was stuck....


----------



## IDST

jagext;1767534 said:


> Got stuck. Shoveled for ten minutes. .. put down salt...
> couldn't figure out how I was stuck....


Put it in four wheel dumba$$


----------



## qualitycut

jagext;1767534 said:


> Got stuck. Shoveled for ten minutes. .. put down salt...
> couldn't figure out how I was stuck....


Sand I started with 5 tubes now down to 2 I think I learned after my 3rd time dont try and stack it


----------



## qualitycut

Its not snowing here


----------



## djagusch

Well anyone with a extra boss plow to rent? Have 2 down and need some welding. Or any one need some more work?


----------



## Green Grass

Well I am done. Blew the front axle apart.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1767542 said:


> Well I am done. Blew the front axle apart.


That sucks.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1767543 said:


> That sucks.


It made it was 11000 miles how long should it last.


----------



## mdrohman

Anyone know where I can get a fuse like this ASAP/ by 3am?:



Walmart?
Anyone somewhat near SW Minneapolis have one lying around? This wind is pretty tough without a windshield wiper. Kicking myself for not having a spare.

Thanks
Matt 612-735-0272


----------



## SSS Inc.

mdrohman;1767545 said:


> Anyone know where I can get a fuse like this ASAP/ by 3am?:
> 
> 
> 
> Walmart?
> Anyone somewhat near SW Minneapolis have one lying around? This wind is pretty tough without a windshield wiper. Kicking myself for not having a spare.
> 
> Thanks
> Matt 612-735-0272


Walmart might. Glass ones aren't as common but they should. Swap it with something you really don't need


----------



## SSS Inc.

SSS Inc.;1767546 said:


> Walmart might. Glass ones aren't as common but they should. Swap it with something you really don't need


Try as or holiday too.


----------



## mnglocker

Couple 3/16" female spade terminals, 16'ga wire and an ATC fuse and a soldering iron.


----------



## mnglocker

Wright County Plows off the road until 2am. 

I'm running tire chains on all 4 corners to get where I need to. This crap is deep.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Which one of you guys is on cco right now?


----------



## IDST

SSS Inc.;1767550 said:


> Which one of you guys is on cco right now?


Sounds like that guy had had a few


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone done soon?


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1767552 said:


> Anyone done soon?


Me but only because the truck is broken.


----------



## qualitycut

Same thing as what happened to mine?


----------



## IDST

qualitycut;1767552 said:


> Anyone done soon?


2 more resis and done with the first round


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1767552 said:


> Anyone done soon?


Not even close. I'd prefer not to get stuck again.


----------



## qualitycut

On 2nd rd as of a min ago


----------



## 09Daxman

Yup I decided that next year um getting a skid with a kage. This **** sucks, complete hell on a truck. Plus it really sucks getting stuck in this snow, it sucks getting g stuck in general. But even worse in this heavy wet ****. 

Green what kind of truck blew the axle?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Well that was weird. City of mpls loader wheeled into my job.....took a big swipe at some piles I had and took off.


----------



## ryde307

Just got done in the wheel loader. Driving that around sucks. Air ride seat is doesn't work right. I feel like I got in a body shots only fight with Tyson.
I don't want to jinx it but I think it is done snowing or at least accumulating to much.


----------



## qualitycut

I can't wait for all the calls at once when the city heads out to plow and the driveway is spotless but can't get out odbthe driveway


----------



## qualitycut

I'm getting stuck everywhere in the roads when I'm trying to oush. Ferocious


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;1767564 said:


> I can't wait for all the calls at once when the city heads out to plow and the driveway is spotless but can't get out odbthe driveway


For those that do driveways that will suck. Add on the fact they will probably eb going around pushing it back again for the next day or 2.
For us the salt trucks have plows and hopefully catch the entrances. 
With the cities starting so late it makes it a pain though.

We are calling it done snowing and having everyone plow lots complete as if it is so we can start salting to get done before morning.


----------



## qualitycut

Yea we started finals an hour ago good enough for me anyway


----------



## albhb3

Well after going 15mph down co rd42 in rosemount I decided to turn around and go home lol not like 52 was gonna be any better


----------



## NorthernProServ

heavy snow band setting up in west metro agian, dang!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone get done by 6-7-8, I'll have work.

Everything has been done once, just starting to have issues.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I now have an empty truck near Forest Lake if any of you guys broke down want to work.


----------



## ryde307

Shovelers are starting to drop. Had a temp come and bring a friend. Told them we only need one because there is only 1 seat in the toolcat for them. 2nd said I will ride in the back. They made it through 1 site and both walked off. Another is cold and tired and won't get out of the truck much to help another guy. Same crew 1 didn't show so now it's a 1 guy crew doing what is normally done by 3 on an easy day.


----------



## OC&D

I want to go home now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My biggest outlier right now is a bank in Vadnais Heights, 1 block off of 35E to the west.

I have a guy covering everything else down there, but he doesn't want to do the bank.Needs to be opened by 7:30.


----------



## SnowGuy73

This sucks!!


----------



## qualitycut

Hit a car when I turned around in someones drive, was in the side yard covered with 4 feet of snow f


----------



## BossPlow614

No roads are plowed, that's the worst part. Ppl may not get out of their neighborhood but their lots better be perfect!


----------



## qualitycut

Do I go knock on the door or what? No where to put a note


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1767585 said:


> Do I go knock on the door or what? No where to put a note


Put a note in the fuel door then come back tomorrowthen they know your not lying.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1767586 said:


> Put a note in the fuel door then come back tomorrowthen they know your not lying.


Knocked on the door she didn't seem to care said she will call me in the morning


----------



## ryde307

I am now demoted to shovel crew. I wish I would have dressed warm. See how long I make it with out much for warm clothing and a bad back. I will now keep a spare pair of Carharts at the shop with some extra clothes.

The heavy snow and ice underneath was ruff but the wind is the main issue with having things done and looking decent. At this rate we will be replowing everything again tomorrow night. 

Does anyone know how much snow we actually got? Hard to get a measure with all the wind.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

There will be calls upon calls tomorrow.


----------



## Camden

I'm stuck in the middle of a bank parking lot. My plow rode right up and over a drift and my truck just sank. Got one of my guys coming to get me. Of all places to get stuck!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1767591 said:


> I'm stuck in the middle of a bank parking lot. My plow rode right up and over a drift and my truck just sank. Got one of my guys coming to get me. Of all places to get stuck!!


I've been hung up 4 times on flat ground with this ice.


----------



## JD Dave

Camden;1767591 said:


> I'm stuck in the middle of a bank parking lot. My plow rode right up and over a drift and my truck just sank. Got one of my guys coming to get me. Of all places to get stuck!!


Don't feel bad it's a rookie mistake you'll learn as time goes on. Lol. Sounds like you guys are getting hammered. We're getting hammered with rain right now, close to 2" expected. Not happy abou the rain but at least we don't have to plow it. Best of luck guys, it will be spring soon.


----------



## SSS Inc.

9" PR so at airport


----------



## qualitycut

Can't gey down roads for drives nasty drifts


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1767554 said:


> Same thing as what happened to mine?


Worse I have parts hanging from my axle and large chunks of metal.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Chisago schools closed after we did the 3 largest ones.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Everyone is closing.


----------



## unit28

Measured 
8" with tape

not on open are where winds are blowing it up


----------



## ryde307

The roads are ice rinks. Going to be a bad morning for driving.


----------



## olsonbro

This storm stucks, pretty sure every plow that has ever had a weak spot was found tonight. Our mechanics welder hasn't shut of!


----------



## BossPlow614

I guess Anoka Hennepin closed... just finish a preschool in a rush to find out it could've been pushed off til Sunday! :realmad:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1767627 said:


> I guess Anoka Hennepin closed... just finish a preschool in a rush to find out it could've been pushed off til Sunday! :realmad:


A preschool???? A PRESCHOOL?????

I DID A SENIOR HIGH, MIDDLE SCHOOL AND 1 ELEMENTARY SCHOOL THE WHOLE TIME TELLING EVERYONE THEY AREN'T GOING TO HAVE SCHOOL!!!!!!! AAAARRRRRGGGGHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!¡!!!!!!!!!!¡!!¡¡!¡!!!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My guy that was going to cover my St. Paul accounts just bailed.

Wheeeee.....


----------



## qualitycut

Haha, I think I'm done for a bit every thinghas been done in the last three hours napping then back if plows ever get out, ice rinks on the free ways


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So, now that I had a driver walk, and a guy that was going to cover 3 of my townhomes / apartments bail, my guys are picking up the slack.

However, we have received word that the sr. High needs to be redone again before 5, so set up of the home show can happen
If anyone wants extra hours around Lindstrom, PM me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Official 9.9".


----------



## SnowGuy73

Well that sucked!


----------



## ryde307

We have 1 sidewalk crew and one salt truck out but otherwise done for today. Lots more salting and cleanup to do tonight. Haven't broke anything yet so that's a plus.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got another driver about to bail.

Doing what I can to keep him going.

It was a buddy of his that bailed earlier.


----------



## qualitycut

Well no nap or stop at home ring ring ring


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Lynch on 'cco said colder than average March, average snowfall.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1767686 said:


> Lynch on 'cco said colder than average March, average snowfall.


So like 20". Awesome! I'm serious.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

High next Thursday???? -1.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1767703 said:


> High next Thursday???? -1.


There were some possible lows in the teens below zero. Not sure if that's still the case but damn that's too cold.


----------



## olsonbro

One of our shovel vans just got into an accident, still drivable but all screwed up. garbage!


----------



## qualitycut

I'm stacking snow in places I would never at my hotel what a cluster everyone stuck in the drifts where they parked.


----------



## albhb3

anybody want to come shovel a drift in my backyard the dog is very unhappy I still got half a driveway to go I wanna move to florida


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

olsonbro;1767724 said:


> One of our shovel vans just got into an accident, still drivable but all screwed up. garbage!


I've got a good friend plowing that doesn't return my texts or phone calls. Starting to get worried.


----------



## olsonbro

LwnmwrMan22;1767780 said:


> I've got a good friend plowing that doesn't return my texts or phone calls. Starting to get worried.


In a storm like this it never goes perfect. It can be so darn frustrating! We are cutting all of our drivers and starting again tonight.


----------



## OC&D

This is no longer fun. Can I just go home?


----------



## olsonbro

We have sent everyone home, just me and one day shift guy to try and put out some fires during the day. The highways are so crappy semi's are stuck everywhere. You literally dodge them as you drive down 694. This is pretty wild. 
Going to do another full plow tonight. Accounts that were serviced from midnight to 4am have a little snow on them, and of course the city's didn't go through anything yet. Every driveway in the metro will be plowed in today! lucky me


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Offer will still stand tonight. If anyone wants to plow with no pressure, PM me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If anyone wants to get paid to practice plowing schools to put future bids in......


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1767796 said:


> This is no longer fun. Can I just go home?


I'm sorry to report, I'm done. Having a beer, a lotzza motzza pizza and going to watch the game hopefully if I don't fall asleep. I can't believe it but no calls today. We lost three trucks, two are simple repairs but impossible to do at 4 a.m. One is dead and will be buried shortly as noted last night. I'm going to pour out a little liquor for my homie.

FYI for anyone that isn't planning on watching the game later but wouldn't mind listening to it....its on kfan 100.3ussmileyflag

I shall not report.


----------



## qualitycut

This is dumb starting to see blue finger tips or dots can't tell and still have a bunch to clean up. No point in doing my walks at the townhomes just drift back in.


----------



## olsonbro

on a good note, forecast looks clear for a while. cold, but clear. I don't want to plow for at least a week!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1767859 said:


> This is dumb starting to see blue finger tips or dots can't tell and still have a bunch to clean up. No point in doing my walks at the townhomes just drift back in.


When the sun came up I started seeing floaters that looked like string and stuff. You sound worse, I'd go home. You have got blizzard conditions as a good reason to skip the walks. I know the few walks we do probably look like crap now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

olsonbro;1767867 said:


> on a good note, forecast looks clear for a while. cold, but clear. I don't want to plow for at least a week!


You've got fishing to do. Don't look now but there is a tiny chance of another big storm next weekend. Way too far out. I'm still waiting for Monday to shoot north(in iowa for the most part now).


----------



## olsonbro

SSS Inc.;1767870 said:


> You've got fishing to do. Don't look now but there is a tiny chance of another big storm next weekend. Way too far out. I'm still waiting for Monday to shoot north(in iowa for the most part now).


My mechanic who heads up this trip just called and said they are postponing the trip. This storm will create to much loader work. I'm sure we will have to work our core people for the next week. Its really our core group that likes to fish, so we may as well wait a week and try again. Not to mention after tomorrow morning when we are finishing up, I'm sure no one will be interested in jumping in the trucks for a 6hr drive. Everyone is going to want to sleep!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Great now the trailer brakes won't let one wheel go


----------



## cbservicesllc

Glad I could take one for the team again guys... 12" at my shop in Dayton


----------



## SSS Inc.

olsonbro;1767876 said:


> My mechanic who heads up this trip just called and said they are postponing the trip. This storm will create to much loader work. I'm sure we will have to work our core people for the next week. Its really our core group that likes to fish, so we may as well wait a week and try again. Not to mention after tomorrow morning when we are finishing up, I'm sure no one will be interested in jumping in the trucks for a 6hr drive. Everyone is going to want to sleep!


Well hopefully nothing materializes for next weekend. I hear ya on the loader work. Looks like we will be running trucks and loaders all week. I'm still waiting for a fishing report from my brother. He said last night getting there took forever with the rain and snow. He must be busy catching fish since he hasn't called.


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;1767870 said:


> You've got fishing to do. Don't look now but there is a tiny chance of another big storm next weekend. Way too far out. I'm still waiting for Monday to shoot north(in iowa for the most part now).


whats your definition of "big" finally broke down and ordered a toro 2 stage I hope the stores are choking on all the summer stuff they have out


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1767877 said:


> Great now the trailer brakes won't let one wheel go


What happens when you back up. We have had that happen before and backing up released it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;1767890 said:


> whats your definition of "big" finally broke down and ordered a toro 2 stage I hope the stores are choking on all the summer stuff they have out


Bigger than today's storm. Way too far out to worry about and will most likely change.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1767891 said:


> What happens when you back up. We have had that happen before and backing up released it.


I have been going forward and backward trying to free it up it just won't give


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;1767898 said:


> I have been going forward and backward trying to free it up it just won't give


time to grab the torch


----------



## Green Grass

I am starting to feel like lwnmwrman. Never going to end.


----------



## BossPlow614

Green Grass;1767914 said:


> I am starting to feel like lwnmwrman. Never going to end.


Yes, I feel the same, I'm thinking we have a solid 10 hrs of finals/clean ups left.


----------



## SHAWZER

Have some more tear filled beer today SSS. :laughing:tymusic:laughing:


----------



## Polarismalibu

Have no air in the air ride seat on the s650 now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1767924 said:


> Yes, I feel the same, I'm thinking we have a solid 10 hrs of finals/clean ups left.


Pffft.... We have 10 days. Seriously.


----------



## BossPlow614

Some streets in MG have not yet been plowed, wow...


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1767934 said:


> Some streets in MG have not yet been plowed, wow...


They have been slow all season


----------



## olsonbro

LwnmwrMan22;1767933 said:


> Pffft.... We have 10 days. Seriously.


Im with you. We did pile push backs on all of our townhomes over the past 2 weeks. Every single one will have to be done again. That was about 9 days of 4 loaders, most days 24 hours a day. Shift change 7am and 7pm. I wish I had 15 loaders right now!


----------



## albhb3

BossPlow614;1767934 said:


> Some streets in MG have not yet been plowed, wow...


wow and I thought rosemount was slow heck they were done here before noon on a side street theres been times where its been days


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1767934 said:


> Some streets in MG have not yet been plowed, wow...


New Hope too... lame...


----------



## Green Grass

I am done time to bring the demo truck back


----------



## qualitycut

On hr 23 and 34 straight no sleep sucky 

Ocd want that lot next to yours plow every time 2 inch?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Nice. Now my map/dome lights are stuck on .


----------



## qualitycut

Finally bent a wing I think


----------



## CityGuy

This sucks. GOt done at 1200 home at 1300 and back at it again in 15 minutes. I need a stiff drink.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1768047 said:


> This sucks. GOt done at 1200 home at 1300 and back at it again in 15 minutes. I need a stiff drink.


At least you got to go home.


----------



## qualitycut

New calling in life snowblowing, much more enjoyable


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1768051 said:


> At least you got to go home.


No kidding. 27 hours for this guy.


----------



## BossPlow614

26 hrs here. Looking like 6 more to finish it all off.


----------



## unit28

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,the impulses shear
out into the center of the country. One such feature will begin to
eject out into the central plains late sat into sun and should
produce enough isentropic lift for measurable snowfall across
wrn/central ne.

*then 
on the heels of this system will be a much
more potent short wave feature which will affect the upper midwest on
mon. This should result in a streak of light and mdt snowfall
through sd into nrn ia/srn mn.*


----------



## IDST

Helped a buddy put a new plow starting at 8 yesterday morning. Just now walked in my house for the first time.
take a little nap and maybe help out the legend if he still needs it.


----------



## DCS MN

Snow dump still available in Hopkins.
Call 612-710-7147
Price based quantity and truck size.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm putting my over/under @ 54 hours. Any takers?


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1768070 said:


> I'm putting my over/under @ 54 hours. Any takers?


With or without naps?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jagext;1768064 said:


> Helped a buddy put a new plow starting at 8 yesterday morning. Just now walked in my house for the first time.
> take a little nap and maybe help out the legend if he still needs it.


I thought SSS was done???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1768074 said:


> With or without naps?


Naps @ <1 hour.

Started at 3 pm yesterday. Up since 5 am yesterday.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1768051 said:


> At least you got to go home.


Long enough to shovel/blow drive. Shower/shave. Sit on the thrown and back to work.


----------



## qualitycut

Every thing is blue now even my warm temp on the dial


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1767376 said:


> Who the F is driving a skid down 394?


Not me...............


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1767397 said:


> Starting to fog up except where my little blower is. Glad I bought it. It works!


Good to hear. Love mine.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1768031 said:


> Nice. Now my map/dome lights are stuck on .


What'd you do???


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1768085 said:


> Every thing is blue now even my warm temp on the dial


On the truck?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1768096 said:


> What'd you do???


Put Gorilla Tape over them.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bedazzled.... Turn on SXM 11


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Jagext.... My last driver is bailing in 3 hours if that means anything to you.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1768109 said:


> Bedazzled.... Turn on SXM 11


Got it! #TurnUp!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1768118 said:


> Got it! #TurnUp!


PreParty Zone Party Zone.....LA style!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SHAWZER;1767926 said:


> Have some more tear filled beer today SSS. :laughing:


Yeah yeah yeah. :crying:



BossPlow614;1767934 said:


> Some streets in MG have not yet been plowed, wow...


They plowed half of my street already. Kind of anyway, one end is now six feet away from the curb. 


LwnmwrMan22;1768075 said:


> I thought SSS was done???


I am done(don't want to talk about it, people might get upset), plowed everything 2-3 times.... And that was not my plow he put on.  I thought of you last night when wcco mentioned Isanti having the most snow at the time.


----------



## CleanCutL&S

Caught this today... Single stage on top, 2 stage on the hitch rack. Wonder how that handled in the winds.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1768070 said:


> I'm putting my over/under @ 54 hours. Any takers?


I'll take over for $20.


----------



## CityGuy

The next jackass homeowner that blew or shoveled their snow in the street is getting a 4 foot berm in the end of drive.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1768131 said:


> Yeah yeah yeah. :crying:
> 
> They plowed half of my street already. Kind of anyway, one end is now six feet away from the curb.
> 
> I am done(don't want to talk about it, people might get upset), plowed everything 2-3 times.... And that was not my plow he put on.  I thought of you last night when wcco mentioned Isanti having the most snow at the time.


I would have been golden had they cancelled school 2.5 hours earlier.

The whole night plowing the schools I kept saying no way school tomorrow. No way school tomorrow.

Of course, could have had 10 truck hours other places.

Then 2 banks start 2 hours late without letting me know.


----------



## SSS Inc.

CleanCutL&S;1768134 said:


> Caught this today... Single stage on top, 2 stage on the hitch rack. Wonder how that handled in the winds.


That would suck lifting it that high every time. They must haul a two stage on the rear?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Let's see......

3 townhomes to do a final, 1 apartment buding tondo a final.

Two properties to salt, 3 residentials, 1 untouched commercial 2 schools in 24 hours?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1768138 said:


> I would have been golden had they cancelled school 2.5 hours earlier.
> 
> The whole night plowing the schools I kept saying no way school tomorrow. No way school tomorrow.
> 
> Of course, could have had 10 truck hours other places.
> 
> Then 2 banks start 2 hours late without letting me know.


That sucks but at least they are done. If you gambled and waited on them school would have been on for sure. Got the call at 5 a.m. that Mpls was closed. That happens about twice a decade due to snow. No way the buses are getting down our streets.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1768141 said:


> Let's see......
> 
> 3 townhomes to do a final, 1 apartment buding tondo a final.
> 
> Two properties to salt, 3 residentials, 1 untouched commercial 2 schools in 24 hours?


17......The party music will help you go faster.


----------



## unit28

thought this was an odd total for someone to report
being the majority of over 9" were Duluth region

2/21/2014 5:00 AM MN-HN-78 Richfield 1.9 WNW *16.3" * MN Hennepin


----------



## IDST

LwnmwrMan22;1768110 said:


> Jagext.... My last driver is bailing in 3 hours if that means anything to you.


Setting my alarm for 10:37

I'll shoot you a message on here


----------



## unit28

CleanCutL&S;1768134 said:


> Caught this today... Single stage on top, 2 stage on the hitch rack. Wonder how that handled in the winds.


what amused me today was the majority of small cars
and their snow coverd windows


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jagext;1768151 said:


> Setting my alarm for 10:37
> 
> I'll shoot you a message on here


15 hours.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1768146 said:


> 17......The party music will help you go faster.


Jagext setting his alarm - 2 hours.

Party music over. +4 hours.

Currently at 19.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1768148 said:


> thought this was an odd total for someone to report
> being the majority of over 9" were Duluth region
> 
> 2/21/2014 5:00 AM MN-HN-78 Richfield 1.9 WNW *16.3" * MN Hennepin


That wasn't one of those Facebook totals was it. They are really incorporating random people's totals from Facebook into their reports. I don't like it, most people have no clue how to measure accurately. I should report 40" for the drift by my back door.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You've been in the truck too long when your elbow is sore from rubbing on the center console


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1768156 said:


> Jagext setting his alarm - 2 hours.
> 
> Party music over. +4 hours.
> 
> Currently at 19.


You've been out for 19?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1768164 said:


> You've been out for 19?


No, that's what is left.

Been out for 29.


----------



## Camden

This storm ranks in my top 10 for the Worst of all Time. The ice covered roads coupled with 30-45mph winds made it a brutal day. I had multiple accounts that literally had FEET of snow. It was so deceiving too. I'd drop the blade and then all of sudden OH SH!t I'm slowing down and there's 3' of snow on each side of me. 

I didn't have to fire up the loader but in hindsight I probably should've had it out there. Tomorrow will be a full day of pile stacking/relocating.

And to think you guys down in the Twin Cities had it even worse...wow, stay safe guys.


----------



## unit28

Station Number: MN-HN-78 
Station Name: Richfield 1.9 WNW 

Observation Date 2/21/2014 5:00 AM 
Submitted 2/21/2014 4:19 AM 
Total Precip Amount 
1.08 inches 

Notes
12.5 thru midnight with water content 1.03; 3.8 since midnight with water content of .05 
Taken at registered location Yes 
Snow Information

New Snow Depth
16.3 inches 
New Snow Water Equivalent 1.08 inches 
Total Snow Depth 27.5 inches 
Total Snow Water Equivalent 4.35 inches 




seems like a legit report.

but could have been the terrain or specific field location


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1768167 said:


> No, that's what is left.
> 
> Been out for 29.


I was thinking that doesn't make sense. I thought you were out yesterday afternoon.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1768170 said:


> Station Number: MN-HN-78
> Station Name: Richfield 1.9 WNW
> 
> Observation Date 2/21/2014 5:00 AM
> Submitted 2/21/2014 4:19 AM
> Total Precip Amount
> 1.08 inches
> 
> Notes
> 12.5 thru midnight with water content 1.03; 3.8 since midnight with water content of .05
> Taken at registered location Yes
> Snow Information
> 
> New Snow Depth
> 16.3 inches
> New Snow Water Equivalent 1.08 inches
> Total Snow Depth 27.5 inches
> Total Snow Water Equivalent 4.35 inches
> 
> seems like a legit report.
> 
> but could have been the terrain or specific field location


No way Richfield got that though. Thats in my Backyard and have driven through just about every part of it since yesterday. Its the 3.8 since midnight that seems way off. With a water content of only .05" thats like a 70:1 ratio.


----------



## Greenery

Hamelfire;1768137 said:


> The next jackass homeowner that blew or shoveled their snow in the street is getting a 4 foot berm in the end of drive.


I put a few piles back for them.


----------



## ryde307

DCS MN;1768067 said:


> Snow dump still available in Hopkins.
> Call 612-710-7147
> Price based quantity and truck size.


Can you send me info of where and how much $.


----------



## qualitycut

Was waiting for the gf to snowblow a 70ft walk at a townhome, 20 min later no sight walk around and shes half way through a 20 foot long 4-5 ft high drift not happy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Fastest thing that sends you home is a "well, I guess" when I tell you where to go next.

I would rather pay jagext or any of you guys to plow my lots than get an attitude from an employee that I'm paying a very decent wage to.


----------



## unit28

Camden;1768169 said:


> This storm ranks in my top 10 for the Worst of all Time. The ice covered roads coupled with 30-45mph winds made it a brutal day. I had multiple accounts that literally had FEET of snow. It was so deceiving too. I'd drop the blade and then all of sudden OH SH!t I'm slowing down and there's 3' of snow on each side of me.
> 
> I didn't have to fire up the loader but in hindsight I probably should've had it out there. Tomorrow will be a full day of pile stacking/relocating.
> 
> And to think you guys down in the Twin Cities had it even worse...wow, stay safe guys.


oh yeah....
wind drifts /

didn't blow quite that hard here but was bad enough


----------



## semiwrecker1

well I gave up last night at 11pm out here in the norwood young america area...it was that bad. started back up at 5 am and finished at 5pm and only had 3 drives that I couldnt get through... thanks to a loader everybody got done


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1768180 said:


> Fastest thing that sends you home is a "well, I guess" when I tell you where to go next.
> 
> I would rather pay jagext or any of you guys to plow my lots than get an attitude from an employee that I'm paying a very decent wage to.


I hate that kind of attitude. I get that in the summer once in a while when I ask someone to do something at the end of the day to get ready for the next. No tolerance for that.


----------



## semiwrecker1

and come tuesday now more subbing out loader work as the blower for the bobcat will be in !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1768174 said:


> No way Richfield got that though. Thats in my Backyard and have driven through just about every part of it since yesterday. Its the 3.8 since midnight that seems way off. With a water content of only .05" thats like a 70:1 ratio.


haha

Their obsrevation point of reference must have been next to the car they left in the driveway last night


----------



## ryde307

I got home this morning around 8 or 9 just as I plowed my drive a guy called about a driveway we do fora house a friend is remodeling near one of our sites. I said I would go look. Found alot of water and it was coming from the house. Called the remodeler friend to let him know. He gave me codes to get in and I found 6 ft of water in the basement with every plumbing fixture in the house frozen and broken apart.
The only upside is the house is being completely gutted and all new stuff along with replacing the radiant heat system anyways.
I called my contact at the city and we spent an hour getting the curbstop shut down. Then a few hours getting trash pumps set up and going.

Ate lunch at Perkins, headed to scrape 3 lots and not sure what happened but was sitting in one and somewhat fell asleep. Next thing was a thunk in the front end of the truck. Not sure what I did but something in the 4WD let go. I was able to take it out of 4WD and unlock the hubs to get it to go away. Drove down the street to get a skid we keep near by and plowed the lots.

I never should have said anything about being surprised nothing broke.

Now starts a week of cleaning, hauling, pushbacks, Ect.


----------



## banonea

We survived, and let me tell you, it was one hell of a ride. couple of minor casualties I have to buy a new tailgate and I had a hydraulic line break but other than that I think we did pretty good I'm not sure what the official totals are from the weather service but I can tell you that I had some spots and head over 18 inches of snow. a lot of drifting down here we had some locations that had four foot drifts out in the open areas friend of mine's house their road was completely impassable still is, county has not gotten out to plow it yet.....and for the record I will agree thunder snow sucks ass


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1768189 said:


> I got home this morning around 8 or 9 just as I plowed my drive a guy called about a driveway we do fora house a friend is remodeling near one of our sites. I said I would go look. Found alot of water and it was coming from the house. Called the remodeler friend to let him know. He gave me codes to get in and I found 6 ft of water in the basement with every plumbing fixture in the house frozen and broken apart.
> The only upside is the house is being completely gutted and all new stuff along with replacing the radiant heat system anyways.
> I called my contact at the city and we spent an hour getting the curbstop shut down. Then a few hours getting trash pumps set up and going.
> 
> Ate lunch at Perkins, headed to scrape 3 lots and not sure what happened but was sitting in one and somewhat fell asleep. Next thing was a thunk in the front end of the truck. Not sure what I did but something in the 4WD let go. I was able to take it out of 4WD and unlock the hubs to get it to go away. Drove down the street to get a skid we keep near by and plowed the lots.
> 
> I never should have said anything about being surprised nothing broke.
> 
> Now starts a week of cleaning, hauling, pushbacks, Ect.


Wow, that's a lot of water.

Hopefully its something simple with the truck.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Team speed skating! ussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflag


----------



## OC&D

I finished up around 4:30. I plowed everything twice. The 2nd time with my apartments were a pain though waiting for people to move cars and whatnot.


----------



## qualitycut

Chili cheese fry loaded griller


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1768198 said:


> Chili cheese fry loaded griller


Any good. Now I want Taco Bell.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1768180 said:


> Fastest thing that sends you home is a "well, I guess" when I tell you where to go next.
> 
> I would rather pay jagext or any of you guys to plow my lots than get an attitude from an employee that I'm paying a very decent wage to.


That's nothing I had a driver respond f**k you when I told him the next site. He went home pretty fast at that point


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;1768214 said:


> That's nothing I had a driver respond f**k you when I told him the next site. He went home pretty fast at that point


Went home permanently I hope? I would never let an employee talk to me like that.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1768215 said:


> Went home permanently I hope? I would never let an employee talk to me like that.


Exactly my thoughts. They could be the best guy normally but pull that and you're done.

Like someone said yesterday, these storms weed out the weak and that is the same for the employees too.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1768213 said:


> Any good. Now I want Taco Bell.


It tasted better than a chilli cheese at the time since I have only had jimmy johns today since I at lunch yesterday. O have a chilli cheese on deck though


----------



## qualitycut

My shoveler was good but was like me in highschool went fast and hard and didn't last long


----------



## qualitycut

Oc, you want that lot? Needs to be plowed this weekend and then every 2 inch snow
Edit not sure what you get for the one next store but I can probably get you that or more.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1768224 said:


> My shoveler was good but was like me in highschool went fast and hard and didn't last long


:laughing:


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1768215 said:


> Went home permanently I hope? I would never let an employee talk to me like that.


I made him get out of the truck and leave the site right then and there. He will not be coming back.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1768223 said:


> It tasted better than a chilli cheese at the time since I have only had jimmy johns today since I at lunch yesterday. O have a chilli cheese on deck though


When the Chili Cheese is made right you can't beat it. I hate when I get a bad one. Cheese not melted, 3" long etc. etc.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Short Track relay, hands down the best event especially when they crash. 

Since we are terrible at speed skating this year hopefully we can end strong.ussmileyflag


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;1768228 said:


> I made him get out of the truck and leave the site right then and there. He will not be coming back.


Awesome! That's the exact way I'd deal with the situation too.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1768231 said:


> Short Track relay, hands down the best event especially when they crash.
> 
> Since we are terrible at speed skating this year hopefully we can end strong.ussmileyflag


It's the most underrated race of the Olympics. There are usually some massive crashes into the boards.


----------



## qualitycut

For guys like me these storms suck, get no extra work, hauling ect. On the 2-4 I usually pick up 5-10 people to plow extra


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1768226 said:


> Oc, you want that lot? Needs to be plowed this weekend and then every 2 inch snow
> Edit not sure what you get for the one next store but I can probably get you that or more.


Probably. I'd need to know what it pays, etc. PM me the info. It's gonna kinda suck plowing it now as it doesn't look like you've touched it for a while!


----------



## OC&D

Polarismalibu;1768228 said:


> I made him get out of the truck and leave the site right then and there. He will not be coming back.


Excellent! If you let that crap slide, it only gets worse.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1768237 said:


> Probably. I'd need to know what it pays, etc. PM me the info. It's gonna kinda suck plowing it now as it doesn't look like you've touched it for a while!


Once it gets cold it should just leave a bottom layer?


----------



## OC&D

I saw the most impressive pothole to date. It was on the Maryland bridge over 35E. What made it so notable was not the size, but the fact there was exposed rebar in it.


----------



## Camden

Wow, that was disappointing. But how about the announcers now saying that it was "text book" by Russia after dogging them the whole time for being out front so early?


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1768240 said:


> Once it gets cold it should just leave a bottom layer?


Probably, but that city plow berm will probably be a b!tch.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1768244 said:


> Wow, that was disappointing. But how about the announcers now saying that it was "text book" by Russia after dogging them the whole time for being out front so early?


They kept saying they look tired. :laughing: How much do you want to bet the South Korean guy now known as "Victor" was paid to come to Russia.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Time for some girls hockey Tournament.


----------



## qualitycut

Best looking chili cheese in front of me, could be in the commercial


----------



## qualitycut

Oc sent ya a pm


----------



## qualitycut

I heard on the radio a lot of athletesrw hooking up in the camps or whatever but that chick already got herpes


----------



## qualitycut

Here's the car I didn't see when I turned around in a driveway and didnt see it till I hit the car and knocked the snow off.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1768255 said:


> Best looking chili cheese in front of me, could be in the commercial


Nice. ....


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1768251 said:


> They kept saying they look tired. :laughing: How much do you want to bet the South Korean guy now known as "Victor" was paid to come to Russia.


For sure. I would've died if his name was Vladamir though. They obviously didn't want to give him a Russian-sounding name.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yeah.... I ain't gonna get **** done tonight.

Got the 3 resi done, took a nap. &0 minutes later dead tired. Feel like **** pounding headache.

Figure In will limp towards the cities and sleep for another hour see how I feel.


----------



## qualitycut

Plowz must have been busy today just listened to a voicemail from someone there saying " you asked for a copy of the contract several weeks back and we are wondering when you can send a copy of your insurance and signed copy of the contract" lkl


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1768265 said:


> Here's the car I didn't see when I turned around in a driveway and didnt see it till I hit the car and knocked the snow off.


Any real damage?

I almost destroyed one this morning. I had to step in a good sized property that has had a car parked pretty much right where the snow goes all year. Now the snow piles are even with the car on both sides. At the last second I saw the antenna sticking up. If I didn't see that I would have gone full force right into the thing. Hit the brakes and stopped about a foot away. If I didn't see it and actually hit it I probably would have thought it was an icy pile. Luckily I had stacked snow near this car about a month ago so it all clicked when I saw the antenna.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1768272 said:


> For sure. I would've died if his name was Vladamir though. They obviously didn't want to give him a Russian-sounding name.


I didn't pay attention but every time he skates they explain how he chose Victor. Russia totally recruited him.


----------



## qualitycut

Never heard from here doesn't get used much by the looks of It


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1768280 said:


> Never heard from here doesn't get used much by the looks of It


Balls in her court now, maybe you'll never hear about it again. Thumbs Up


----------



## skorum03

Just got done. Storm went surprisingly well. Got stuck pretty good once, took an hour to dig out. Other than that no real issues. Hope everyone else had a good storm. i'm not reading the last 40 pages I missed. Too tired.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1768287 said:


> Just got done. Storm went surprisingly well. Got stuck pretty good once, took an hour to dig out. Other than that no real issues. Hope everyone else had a good storm. i'm not reading the last 40 pages I missed. Too tired.


I'm telling you tube sand I have used it 5 times now in the last two snows. The locker axle probably helps


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Just got in. Holy crap I'm tired. My knee hurts like a SOB. Still have some for tomorrow. All ice underneath. Got stranded in town last night. I should have worked but crashed on my dads couch. Barely made it home to get my other truck and blowers. Luckily I was behind a plow.


----------



## qualitycut

My crappy looking parking lot with no salt is still better than the freeways with salt


----------



## CityGuy

Thats how you move snow. I used to run a quad.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I almost just got hit again from someone sliding threw a light. I punched it and didn't slip luckily


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1768291 said:


> I'm telling you tube sand I have used it 5 times now in the last two snows. The locker axle probably helps


Thats the ticket huh? I slid off the side of a drive on a little down hill angle and was sitting against the 4ft tall wall of snow that is there. Had to dig out all along the side of the truck to be able to move.


----------



## skorum03

There were times last night that if it had snowed any harder for another hour or two I wouldn't have been able to drive on some of the roads the snow was too deep. My plow grazed the top of the snow as I drove. Couldn't believe it. i don't even know what our final total was but had to have been close to a foot.


----------



## ryde307

Sidewalk guys didn't make it in so looks like another night I get to have fun. Being the boss can be fun but having to step in to help out when people don't do there part can suck.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Here's what the guy doing my St. Paul stuff left for me.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1768298 said:


> Thats the ticket huh? I slid off the side of a drive on a little down hill angle and was sitting against the 4ft tall wall of snow that is there. Had to dig out all along the side of the truck to be able to move.


Yea and I may need new tires after but o well. It even got the two wheel drive dualy with the gooseneck out


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1768300 said:


> There were times last night that if it had snowed any harder for another hour or two I wouldn't have been able to drive on some of the roads the snow was too deep. My plow grazed the top of the snow as I drove. Couldn't believe it. i don't even know what our final total was but had to have been close to a foot.


I had a drive in a culdesac, the city piled the biggest pile of snow in town in the 'middle' and I decided to skip it didn't even want to try getting down the road then pulling the snow down and no room to move. Would have been there till the plow came probably


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1768303 said:


> Here's what the guy doing my St. Paul stuff left for me.


Did he think you were going to haul it out tonight?


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1768308 said:


> Did he think you were going to haul it out tonight?


Looks like he doesn't think much at all...


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1768304 said:


> Yea and I may need new tires after but o well. It even got the two wheel drive dualy with the gooseneck out


I had new tires put on wednesday. What a difference Oh my god.



qualitycut;1768307 said:


> I had a drive in a culdesac, the city piled the biggest pile of snow in town in the 'middle' and I decided to skip it didn't even want to try getting down the road then pulling the snow down and no room to move. Would have been there till the plow came probably


Same here. except I went for it and made the pile bigger


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1768315 said:


> I had new tires put on wednesday. What a difference Oh my god.
> 
> Same here. except I went for it and made the pile bigger


I did that today after the plow went by, if I back down the drive, my bumper hits their pile before my front tires are of the drive


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1768316 said:


> I did that today after the plow went by, if I back down the drive, my bumper hits their pile before my front tires are of the drive


You saying that reminds me that I am over capacity for snow at almost all of my properties.


----------



## skorum03

Why am I still awake. I'm assuming I will crash soon, I just had a couple cheap hot dogs for dinner. i should have a beer


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1768319 said:


> You saying that reminds me that I am over capacity for snow at almost all of my properties.


I do 3 private roads 2 with culdesacs, now all are 1.5 lanes and half culdesacs. My hotel is worse.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1768322 said:


> I do 3 private roads 2 with culdesacs, now all are 1.5 lanes and half culdesacs. My hotel is worse.


At least most aren't complaining cause they realize how much snow is outside. There's no where to put it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Do any of you know how to get air in the air ride for a bobcat ? It's extremely rough being that it's empty it like sitting on a rock


----------



## skorum03

I didn't even get any hate mail today. Thats unheard of.


----------



## IDST

One or two ice dam calls while sleeping. Not sure if they were dreams or what. Having a coughing fit right now. I think wife might suffocate me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jagext;1768329 said:


> One or two ice dam calls while sleeping. Not sure if they were dreams or what. Having a coughing fit right now. I think wife might suffocate me.


Sounds like you'd want to get out of the house.

There are a couple of schools with jagext written all over them.


----------



## IDST

LwnmwrMan22;1768331 said:


> Sounds like you'd want to get out of the house.
> 
> There are a couple of schools with jagext written all over them.


Need to get a kettle more sleep. Don't think my head is write right yet. 
Feel drunk


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jagext;1768335 said:


> Need to get a kettle more sleep. Don't think my head is write right yet.
> Feel drunk


I got that going on.


----------



## Polarismalibu

First time in 5 years I have got stuck plowing


----------



## justinsp

Hamelfire;1768295 said:


> Thats how you move snow. I used to run a quad.


I have seen one of those getting used down by Windom a few times.

Also, You might know. Who is the contractor with the HUGE 4WD JD Tractor doing some of the residential streets in Plymouth? Also saw a JD Track unit a few times in Plymouth.

Oh, 1 more thing, Who approved that Railroad intersection on Vicksburg going north of Schmidt lake road towards Bass Lake Road. That is AWEFUL to say the least. I went over it about 10MPH and thought my plow was going to fall off truck.


----------



## justinsp

Thumbs Up



qualitycut;1768294 said:


> My crappy looking parking lot with no salt is still better than the freeways with salt


:laughing: I was thinking the same thing about my lot yesterday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1768347 said:


> First time in 5 years I have got stuck plowing


You don't work hard enough.


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;1768347 said:


> First time in 5 years I have got stuck plowing


Hey I got stuck today too! Right in the middle of a parking lot no less. But unlike you, I have been stuck multiple times within the last 5 years :waving:


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1768355 said:


> Hey I got stuck today too! Right in the middle of a parking lot no less. But unlike you, I have been stuck multiple times within the last 5 years :waving:


I'm right on the edge my plow is hardly touching the pile stuck on flat ground. Dam ice!


----------



## Greenery

"Hold on let me take a selfie"

Is this what your listening to on the papapapaparty zone"

Lol i cant take it no more


----------



## Greenery

There should be a ban against people who walk on drifted walkways.

A littlepacked down


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1768180 said:


> Fastest thing that sends you home is a "well, I guess" when I tell you where to go next.
> 
> I would rather pay jagext or any of you guys to plow my lots than get an attitude from an employee that I'm paying a very decent wage to.


That sucks... what do they expect? Isn't the saying make hay while the sun shines?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1768360 said:


> "Hold on let me take a selfie"
> 
> Is this what your listening to on the papapapaparty zone"
> 
> Lol i cant take it no more


C'mon....that selfie is song is HILARIOUS!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1768362 said:


> That sucks... what do they expect? Isn't the saying make hay while the sun shines?


Pretty much "need all the money I can get"........until I need to work more than 8,hours.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I'm gonna fire all my guys there all stupid and lazy


----------



## cbservicesllc

lwnmwrman22;1768303 said:


> here's what the guy doing my st. Paul stuff left for me.


wtf......?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1768365 said:


> I'm gonna fire all my guys there all stupid and lazy


..... Not sure if serious.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have an account that I guarantee has 15" of hard pack.

A beige set of townhomes next to Ashley Furniture in Maplewood if anyone is in the area.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Working in MapleHood, my trip edge on this new DXT just bounced about 7 times deal fast.

Guarantee there was at least 1 resident that dove out of bed onto the floor.


----------



## ryde307

On 55 into mpls there is a culdesac on the side of the road. There is a guy that parked his jeep and two cops behind him in there cars with lights on watching him piss into a snowbank.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

3 resi's done.

3 of 4 townhomes done.

3 hour town home now, 2 untouched commercials and 2 medium sized schools left.... Doesn't look like done by 8.

Should probably make some calls....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sure don't see all the MNDot trucks dropping salt.


----------



## CGLC

LwnmwrMan22;1768369 said:


> I have an account that I guarantee has 15" of hard pack.
> 
> A beige set of townhomes next to Ashley Furniture in Maplewood if anyone is in the area.


I was just over there. It was bad. I have been watching all the trash that lives there get stuck on and off today.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1768368 said:


> ..... Not sure if serious.....


I'm serious.

You pulling your kabota around?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Holy **** am I screwed at this town home.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CGLC;1768406 said:


> I was just over there. It was bad. I have been watching all the trash that lives there get stuck on and off today.


If you are still in the area and want to work on 96 / 35E....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1768407 said:


> I'm serious.
> 
> You pulling your kabota around?


No, but I probably really need someone with a skid.....


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1768410 said:


> No, but I probably really need someone with a skid.....


I saw your truck's twin pulling one.

Where do you need a skid?


----------



## CGLC

LwnmwrMan22;1768409 said:


> If you are still in the area and want to work on 96 / 35E....


I got sucked into a black hole in Woodbury.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1768411 said:


> I saw your truck's twin pulling one.
> 
> Where do you need a skid?


White bear lake


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

What am I supposed to do with this???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

All these drives are 2-3' deep. Supposedly gone through by the same guy that I posted earlier.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

All these drives are 2-3' deep. Supposedly gone through by the same guy that I posted earlier.


----------



## CGLC

LwnmwrMan22;1768416 said:


> All these drives are 2-3' deep. Supposedly gone through by the same guy that I posted earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QU
> 
> The east side had very strong winds today.


----------



## ryde307

Mpls is I teresting tonight. I think we just missed a shooting at sexworld or close to it. Heard lots of cops then when we pullled on Washington and there was 10 cops and 2 ambulances there.
Then down at Ricks all the dancers boyfriends were parked in the street waiting for all the giirls getting off work.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1768413 said:


> White bear lake


If it was closer I would come help. I'm down in Minnetonka my skids in Rogers I got to clean out apartments at 8 o'clock


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Of course none of my guys are answering now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1768419 said:


> If it was closer I would come help. I'm down in Minnetonka my skids in Rogers I got to clean out apartments at 8 o'clock


So do I.......


----------



## Polarismalibu

We must have the same employees, Leave lots a mess and don't answer their phone.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My lock is froze on the door of my skid.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That was a waste of 45 minutes. Either the door is really really froze, or it's broke.

Tried heating the key and no go.

Back down to WBL.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Knew I should have just kept plugging away.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I suppose I should get some lunch.

Too late.

Wonder what I'll have for dinner.

Dang, Chipotle's closed.

Taco Bell? Nope. Closed dangit.


Guess I'll find some breakfast after I figure out what to do with this town home and the other 5 properties.

Although I'm sure it'll be dinner time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CGLC;1768406 said:


> I was just over there. It was bad. I have been watching all the trash that lives there get stuck on and off today.


The intersection on the west side of your Ashley,;I told the property manager to call the city to get it cleaned up or pay us to bring a skid in to push it back.

She refuses. The intersection is only a lane wide because then hard pack goes over the sidewalk now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yuhas is up to 50% chance for an inch or two for Monday...... Also at 50% chance for Friday as it needs to be watched, could be another big one. 

Wonderful!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Anyone see accu for this coming weekend?


----------



## mnglocker

Start getting those banks pushed back and stacked.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1768464 said:


> Anyone see accu for this coming weekend?


Yep f that


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1768464 said:


> Anyone see accu for this coming weekend?


I have a couple inches coming according to them. What am I missing?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1768473 said:


> Yep f that


Agreed.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1768476 said:


> I have a couple inches coming according to them. What am I missing?


Well.... Now it changed to match yours.

When added up I had almost 9" for Friday through Saturday night.


----------



## SnowGuy73

You guys don't work to hard out there......










I know I won't!


----------



## skorum03

My dad said Dave Dahl said something on the radio about possible big snow again next weeekend


----------



## skorum03

If anyone needs a hand with anything in the east metro I am available for a few hours.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;1768490 said:


> My dad said Dave Dahl said something on the radio about possible big snow again next weeekend


If we get much more I don't know how much more I can take. Have people complaining already how much they have in piles. Have a town home complaining and don't want to pay extra to move it. Saying " you put it there why should we get charged" read the damn agreement. And yes and no I put it there. I put it there after mother nature put it there and you paid me to put it in designated areas at the end of the roads. Now they are full and your responsibility if you want it moved or not. I'll just keep adding until they pay me to move them


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1768486 said:


> You guys don't work to hard out there......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I won't!


Fancy fancy....


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;1768497 said:


> If we get much more I don't know how much more I can take. Have people complaining already how much they have in piles. Have a town home complaining and don't want to pay extra to move it. Saying " you put it there why should we get charged" read the damn agreement. And yes and no I put it there. I put it there after mother nature put it there and you paid me to put it in designated areas at the end of the roads. Now they are full and your responsibility if you want it moved or not. I'll just keep adding until they pay me to move them


Yeah it just sucks and takes so much more time to have to strategically stack snow on every little bit of area that I have left. Takes too much time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1768491 said:


> If anyone needs a hand with anything in the east metro I am available for a few hours.


Stop teasing.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1768486 said:


> You guys don't work to hard out there......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I won't!


Nice freakin' house man. What do you want a new one for?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I only have 2" on accu on Sunday.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1768508 said:


> Stop teasing.


haha I'm not


----------



## MM&L

Anyone looking for more work in Faribault, 55 units. Board demanded our current subcontractor to be terminated due to poor work. PM if interested


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1768536 said:


> haha I'm not


Got 2-3 hours at 96/35E in WBL if interested.

4768 Golden Pond Lane


----------



## unit28

UV is @ 3 today
Got shades?


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1768544 said:


> Got 2-3 hours at 96/35E in WBL if interested.
> 
> 4768 Golden Pond Lane


Does the whole thing just need to be pushed? I Could come up there until about 11. If you wanted


----------



## skorum03

skorum03;1768549 said:


> Does the whole thing just need to be pushed? I Could come up there until about 11. If you wanted


Have to run and take care of two of my customers (according to my email) before I can do anything though


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1768549 said:


> Does the whole thing just need to be pushed? I Could come up there until about 11. If you wanted


Read back a page or two. Townhome, about 6 double drives left to be cleared. But it's 18" deep so not quick.

I have an apartment in **** Rapids posted to be cleared at 10 and don't think I can get this done before then alone.

Talked to my employees, they are willing to work, but want to wait until noon. I don't want to leave here again with a truck working.


----------



## CityGuy

justinsp;1768349 said:


> I have seen one of those getting used down by Windom a few times.
> 
> Also, You might know. Who is the contractor with the HUGE 4WD JD Tractor doing some of the residential streets in Plymouth? Also saw a JD Track unit a few times in Plymouth.
> 
> Oh, 1 more thing, Who approved that Railroad intersection on Vicksburg going north of Schmidt lake road towards Bass Lake Road. That is AWEFUL to say the least. I went over it about 10MPH and thought my plow was going to fall off truck.


JD Tractors are our contarctor. They suck a$$.

Not sure on the JD track unit. I have not seen that one yet. I know one of the contractors' subs has a cat challenger ewth a wing.

The tracks are a joke. Thats engineering for you. They were gouchi shoes and have a 4 year degree in stupid.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1768556 said:


> Read back a page or two. Townhome, about 6 double drives left to be cleared. But it's 18" deep so not quick.
> 
> I have an apartment in **** Rapids posted to be cleared at 10 and don't think I can get this done before then alone.
> 
> Talked to my employees, they are willing to work, but want to wait until noon. I don't want to leave here again with a truck working.


I am on my way to two places now. Let me see where I'm at after these


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1768497 said:


> If we get much more I don't know how much more I can take. Have people complaining already how much they have in piles. Have a town home complaining and don't want to pay extra to move it. Saying " you put it there why should we get charged" read the damn agreement. And yes and no I put it there. I put it there after mother nature put it there and you paid me to put it in designated areas at the end of the roads. Now they are full and your responsibility if you want it moved or not. I'll just keep adding until they pay me to move them


Yup, I have a similar thing..... People are morons!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1768498 said:


> Fancy fancy....


New one will be nicer, I'm waiting until next season to get it being next weekend is the last weedend to keep houses out......and it sounds like we will be plowing again!


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1768517 said:


> Nice freakin' house man. What do you want a new one for?


Thanks, offer still stands to come and enjoy it with me!

Bigger, more amenities!


----------



## wintergreen82

jimslawnsnow;1768497 said:


> If we get much more I don't know how much more I can take. Have people complaining already how much they have in piles. Have a town home complaining and don't want to pay extra to move it. Saying " you put it there why should we get charged" read the damn agreement. And yes and no I put it there. I put it there after mother nature put it there and you paid me to put it in designated areas at the end of the roads. Now they are full and your responsibility if you want it moved or not. I'll just keep adding until they pay me to move them


Ours are the exact same way. Asking why we didn't widen the roads. No ma'am we did unfortunately this is all the farther we were able to. Skid just struggled all storm. Trucks pushed it fine. One or our customers wanted us to wait on site to dig all 34 of there trucks out and then clean it one by one. I just left.

We have almost another 40 hours of hauling and push backs to do. I am so ready for spring. Supposed to go on a fishing trip this week but that looks very bleak.


----------



## Green Grass

Today sounds like a good day to sleep. This hockey game sucks


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1768416 said:


> All these drives are 2-3' deep. Supposedly gone through by the same guy that I posted earlier.


Holy s***!!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1768651 said:


> Today sounds like a good day to sleep. This hockey game sucks


Agreed..............


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1768414 said:


> What am I supposed to do with this???


Call a tow truck.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1768303 said:


> Here's what the guy doing my St. Paul stuff left for me.


WTF is that? No vee I bet.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1767991 said:


> I am done time to bring the demo truck back


Get yours fixed yet?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1768414 said:


> What am I supposed to do with this???


I had to pull one guy out of my lot and push another 3-4 out. Stuff is a joke . If we honestly are getting another storm Friday I'm screwed I'm at 110% capacity everywhere with the sbow


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1767934 said:


> Some streets in MG have not yet been plowed, wow...


All citys are doing the best that they can. ONly can do so much with this crap.

We were out 3 times and have roads now that you can get 1 car down at a time. Loader work starts monday.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1768663 said:


> I had to pull one guy out of my lot and push another 3-4 out. Stuff is a joke . If we honestly are getting another storm Friday I'm screwed I'm at 110% capacity everywhere with the sbow


I'd say hire out a loader or bobcat but good luck finding one.


----------



## CityGuy

wintergreen82;1768580 said:


> Ours are the exact same way. Asking why we didn't widen the roads. No ma'am we did unfortunately this is all the farther we were able to. Skid just struggled all storm. Trucks pushed it fine. One or our customers wanted us to wait on site to dig all 34 of there trucks out and then clean it one by one. I just left.
> 
> We have almost another 40 hours of hauling and push backs to do. I am so ready for spring. Supposed to go on a fishing trip this week but that looks very bleak.


Are you serious? Tell them move them now and then we will catch it later on a clean up.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1768434 said:


> I suppose I should get some lunch.
> 
> Too late.
> 
> Wonder what I'll have for dinner.
> 
> Dang, Chipotle's closed.
> 
> Taco Bell? Nope. Closed dangit.
> 
> Guess I'll find some breakfast after I figure out what to do with this town home and the other 5 properties.
> 
> Although I'm sure it'll be dinner time.


That time of morning sucks. Very few choices for food.


----------



## andersman02

It's late but if anyone needs any help, im around Bloomington, willing to help out. 9522619860


----------



## wintergreen82

Thought about going to crashed ice tonight? Are your roads somewhat decent yet? Ours are ice


----------



## CityGuy

Heading out to shovel back the snow banks at the house here. Yes shovel. If we get more snow I will be screwed here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1768665 said:


> I'd say hire out a loader or bobcat but good luck finding one.


Most PRIVATE sector properties have budgets they are concerned about.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1768665 said:


> I'd say hire out a loader or bobcat but good luck finding one.


If they will pay for it is the problem.


----------



## qualitycut

I'm thinking I may need to buy one before spring


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1768673 said:


> I'm thinking I may need to buy one before spring


I didn't get your PM?!?


----------



## wintergreen82

Hamelfire;1768666 said:


> Are you serious? Tell them move them now and then we will catch it later on a clean up.


I left and called corporate. They told me I did the right thing as that's not their policy. Gm is a real treat.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1768683 said:


> I didn't get your PM?!?


Call me 6514701856


----------



## qualitycut

Lady called about car said needs work anyway any don't worry but wanted to call so I didn't sweetw


----------



## jimslawnsnow

MM&L;1768539 said:


> Anyone looking for more work in Faribault, 55 units. Board demanded our current subcontractor to be terminated due to poor work. PM if interested


Sent pm.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

wintergreen82;1768669 said:


> Thought about going to* crashed ice* tonight? Are your roads somewhat decent yet? Ours are ice


Is that a new term for all the highways in town???


----------



## banonea

I heard a rumors of 8" on Monday, is this true. ....


----------



## CityGuy

I give up. Everything is ice under 2 inchs snow. Time for the skiddy.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1768698 said:


> I heard a rumors of 8" on Monday, is this true. ....


I heard 1-2 your area.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1768696 said:


> Is that a new term for all the highways in town???


Sounds about right.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1768698 said:


> I heard a rumors of 8" on Monday, is this true. ....


Haven't heard that. I was at 1-2 from NWS last night. This am I was at around and inch. And as of 30 seconds ago I still at around an inch. At this point I don't give a f&%k


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1768651 said:


> Today sounds like a good day to sleep. This hockey game sucks


I wish. Taking the kid to hockey and the wife just said we were invited over to dinner by my daughters friends parents. :realmad: I was all set to just kick it in front of the tv tonight.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1768715 said:


> I wish. Taking the kid to hockey and the wife just said we were invited over to dinner by my daughters friends parents. :realmad: I was all set to just kick it in front of the tv tonight.


No snow to haul/stack?


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1768698 said:


> I heard a rumors of 8" on Monday, is this true. ....


NO!. Inch at the most.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1768716 said:


> No snow to haul/stack?


We're taking one night off. Starting tomorrow and everyday after that for awhile.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1768696 said:


> Is that a new term for all the highways in town???


My wife said 25 mph was the max speed on 62 and 100. Also said Cedar(77) was glare ice today in Richfield.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1768719 said:


> We're taking one night off. Starting tomorrow and everyday after that for awhile.


I think that is what we are going to do.

Got guys crawling back into trucks now. Should start to wrap up the list by 5ish. Everyone but me got good sleep. Gonna take a nap while my buddy clears the next apartment.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1768663 said:


> I had to pull one guy out of my lot and push another 3-4 out. Stuff is a joke . If we honestly are getting another storm Friday I'm screwed I'm at 110% capacity everywhere with the sbow


Not sure how your hotel is looking but mine is a disaster. I posted the other night how they have a brand new cat skid and don't use it. Piles are vlocking everything and they wouldn't let me bring a loader or skid in to stack or anything. Told them it may not get plowed unless they do something. Finally overnight the old guy thats really cool jumped in it to help me out. You want a joke check this place out, $50k skid with no hours sitting. That thing should have been running 30 hours straight.


----------



## BossPlow614

jimslawnsnow;1768708 said:


> Haven't heard that. I was at 1-2 from NWS last night. This am I was at around and inch. And as of 30 seconds ago I still at around an inch.* At this point I don't give a f&%k*




Ha. Same.

32 hrs straight and I was awake for 38 hrs. Let's say one storm like that per season is all I want. Had to deal with an unhappy branch manager of a bank when we were still plowing it at 730a (for the second time) and the contract states by 7a as thats when tellers arrive however it was still snowing until 5a! Not to mention she probably couldn't even get down her road in a normal car. 
Everything ran great (knock on wood), except everything is coated in ice on the under body & squeaks when going over a bump or if I lift the plow. Going to spend some time at the car wash today.

A funny story, amongst all the fools calling for one timers... a guy called at 8a yesterday, left a message saying, then called 4 more times over the course of the next 4 hrs til I answered and said we dont do them & he asked what company he was calling, then said "Mark's Lawn Service?", I said back that it's not and its my company. He said he had called every company around and no one answered, I wonder why  he also asked if I know of a company that does, should have told him Lmn's! :laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1768720 said:


> My wife said 25 mph was the max speed on 62 and 100. Also said Cedar(77) was glare ice today in Richfield.


Everything is. Salt, salt and more salt.


----------



## BossPlow614

I picked up a snowblower earlier this week and wow am I glad I did! We'd have been screwed, some drifts on sidewalks at commercial properties were 2-3'. Talk about hell.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1768725 said:


> [/b]
> 
> Ha. Same.
> 
> 32 hrs straight and I was awake for 38 hrs. Let's say one storm like that per season is all I want. Had to deal with an unhappy branch manager of a bank when we were still plowing it at 730a (for the second time) and the contract states by 7a as thats when tellers arrive however it was still snowing until 5a! Not to mention she probably couldn't even get down her road in a normal car.
> Everything ran great (knock on wood), except everything is coated in ice on the under body & squeaks when going over a bump or if I lift the plow. Going to spend some time at the car wash today.
> 
> A funny story, amongst all the fools calling for one timers... a guy called at 8a yesterday, left a message saying, then called 4 more times over the course of the next 4 hrs til I answered and said we dont do them & he asked what company he was calling, then said "Mark's Lawn Service?", I said back that it's not and its my company. He said he had called every company around and no one answered, I wonder why  he also asked if I know of a company that does, should have told him Lmn's! :laughing:


That is THE one thing I don't do, 1 timers.


----------



## olsonbro

LwnmwrMan22;1768729 said:


> That is THE one thing I don't do, 1 timers.


We don't either. I actually had to change my voice mail to day we are not accepting 1 time customers and only leave a message if your a customer. Before I changed the greeting I had gotten 40 calls no joke


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1768661 said:


> Get yours fixed yet?


Nope I bet end of the week. One part is back ordered. I have a four door wrangler to drive for now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1768727 said:


> I picked up a snowblower earlier this week and wow am I glad I did! We'd have been screwed, some drifts on sidewalks at commercial properties were 2-3'. Talk about hell.


I had 2 of my long time employees. That's all they did for 36 hours, 2-3' drifts at townhomes.

I owe those two Fogo


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1768715 said:


> I wish. Taking the kid to hockey and the wife just said we were invited over to dinner by my daughters friends parents. :realmad: I was all set to just kick it in front of the tv tonight.


I am at hockey now.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1768733 said:


> I had 2 of my long time employees. That's all they did for 36 hours, 2-3' drifts at townhomes.
> 
> I owe those two Fogo


As in Fogo de Chao the restaurant?


----------



## BossPlow614

olsonbro;1768731 said:


> We don't either. I actually had to change my voice mail to day we are not accepting 1 time customers and only leave a message if your a customer. Before I changed the greeting I had gotten 40 calls no joke


That's a great idea!


----------



## olsonbro

BossPlow614;1768740 said:


> That's a great idea!


My beef with one timers is they rarely pan out into regular customers. There always the people who have no issue doing the 2 inch money making storms. They just want help on the big ones. Not my kind of customer anyway....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1768739 said:


> As in Fogo de Chao the restaurant?


Yep...............


----------



## ryde307

We had a ton of 1 time calls. Explained we don't so driveways anyways and anyone you call is not taking on work right now. Should have planned better. We do 7 or 8 drives for building owners and such. 1 called and said he has a buddy with a house in st Louis park that needs to be done. Told him it was a 2 hour minimum and only way to do it was tool at with the blower. So it's $250 and the guy out blowing will do it tonight. He said no problem get it done.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just pulled into the second lot that was posted.

3 cars, 1 absolutely in the way.









I called to get it towed, towing company won't tow.... Says they weren't called by management.

Why I don't clear apartments on the weekends if no management is in the office.

1/2 of this lot isn't getting done.


----------



## olsonbro

ryde307;1768748 said:


> We had a ton of 1 time calls. Explained we don't so driveways anyways and anyone you call is not taking on work right now. Should have planned better. We do 7 or 8 drives for building owners and such. 1 called and said he has a buddy with a house in st Louis park that needs to be done. Told him it was a 2 hour minimum and only way to do it was tool at with the blower. So it's $250 and the guy out blowing will do it tonight. He said no problem get it done.


That's exactly right, the should have planned better. I don't feel bad for them, we live in mn and you need to think ahead. I don't know of anyone who had time to burn in this last storm. 
In the beginning of a season if we are still trying to fill a tractor blower route in roseville we will take on new people in a storm. But the have to give a credit card number to me over the phone and pay for the full season immediately.


----------



## BossPlow614

olsonbro;1768744 said:


> My beef with one timers is they rarely pan out into regular customers. There always the people who have no issue doing the 2 inch money making storms. They just want help on the big ones. Not my kind of customer anyway....


That's the way I look at it also.


----------



## CityGuy

Well just talked to a buddy of mine and he offered me some skid hours this week. Took him up on the offer. I do miss doing commercial lots.


----------



## BossPlow614

olsonbro;1768754 said:


> That's exactly right, the should have planned better. I don't feel bad for them, we live in mn and you need to think ahead. I don't know of anyone who had time to burn in this last storm.
> In the beginning of a season if we are still trying to fill a tractor blower route in roseville we will take on new people in a storm. But the have to give a credit card number to me over the phone and pay for the full season immediately.


My thoughts also. These are lazy idiots most of the time, what I don't like is that I'm sure these people eventually find some crackhead with a rusted truck & plow to do it for a case of beer.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

olsonbro;1768744 said:


> My beef with one timers is they rarely pan out into regular customers. There always the people who have no issue doing the 2 inch money making storms. They just want help on the big ones. Not my kind of customer anyway....


I am going to put that into place. If they want it done they Ned to become a regular customer and pay the rest of the season up front.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1768758 said:


> Well just talked to a buddy of mine and he offered me some skid hours this week. Took him up on the offer. I do miss doing commercial lots.


They were a pain this week. I just did a church for tomorrow's service. Very easy 3' of snow to move. Glad it wasn't 32 or higher. Its cold enough the damn rental skid won't start. Glow plugs mist not work


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1768724 said:


> Not sure how your hotel is looking but mine is a disaster. I posted the other night how they have a brand new cat skid and don't use it. Piles are vlocking everything and they wouldn't let me bring a loader or skid in to stack or anything. Told them it may not get plowed unless they do something. Finally overnight the old guy thats really cool jumped in it to help me out. You want a joke check this place out, $50k skid with no hours sitting. That thing should have been running 30 hours straight.


So... the hotel has a skid?


----------



## qualitycut

I'm done so if anyone needs help let. Me know. Weather running a skid or whatever


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1768726 said:


> Everything is. Salt, salt and more salt.


You guys can with government highjacking all yhe salt


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1768727 said:


> I picked up a snowblower earlier this week and wow am I glad I did! We'd have been screwed, some drifts on sidewalks at commercial properties were 2-3'. Talk about hell.


Toro 621??


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1768765 said:


> They were a pain this week. I just did a church for tomorrow's service. Very easy 3' of snow to move. Glad it wasn't 32 or higher. Its cold enough the damn rental skid won't start. Glow plugs mist not work


Not sure how much he has moved or how far. He was thinking of having the skid pull it out and the loader scoop it up and truck it onsite. I just worry about the frozen hard pack under the fresh coming back at the cab door. And this ice on the ground will be miserable for traction.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1768733 said:


> I had 2 of my long time employees. That's all they did for 36 hours, 2-3' drifts at townhomes.
> 
> I owe those two Fogo


You sure do...


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1768774 said:


> You guys can with government highjacking all yhe salt


We were told the other day to go easy on it. Then yesterday told to plow it off, scrape and pound salt to everything.

Boss was not sure we could get more as supplier was out. We have a contract and have not met it yet. They found a bunch I guess so we will pound it down.


----------



## cbservicesllc

olsonbro;1768754 said:


> That's exactly right, the should have planned better. I don't feel bad for them, we live in mn and you need to think ahead. I don't know of anyone who had time to burn in this last storm.
> In the beginning of a season if we are still trying to fill a tractor blower route in roseville we will take on new people in a storm. But the have to give a credit card number to me over the phone and pay for the full season immediately.


And they probably have a foot of hardpack already from driving over everything else...


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1768773 said:


> I'm done so if anyone needs help let. Me know. Weather running a skid or whatever


Not sure you can offer the kind of help any of us need right now.


----------



## CityGuy

Can't wait for a little racing tomorrow. It seems like a long time since it was on but its only been a few months.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1768781 said:


> Not sure you can offer the kind of help any of us need right now.


Reach around?????


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1768786 said:


> Reach around?????


Well he and SnowGuy were talking about kissing at the KOD so that's not out of the question.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1768786 said:


> Reach around?????


How you looking out there? Done by tuesday?


----------



## CityGuy

Are the roads starting to melt yet? At least a little? Is the salt doing anything to this hard icy crap?


----------



## ryde307

Hamelfire;1768791 said:


> Are the roads starting to melt yet? At least a little? Is the salt doing anything to this hard icy crap?


Yes the sun is helping a lot. Big improvement from 5am


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1768775 said:


> Toro 621??


418, the little baby, i didnt want anything too heavy to lift into the truck. The amt of torque those 4 strokes have surprised me to say the least!


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1768791 said:


> Are the roads starting to melt yet? At least a little? Is the salt doing anything to this hard icy crap?


Yea till the water in the ruts freeze tonight. I had two apartments I was supposed to clean up this am cancelled because she couldn't get there to knock on doors


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1768785 said:


> Can't wait for a little racing tomorrow. It seems like a long time since it was on but its only been a few months.


Me too although it's only been a week for SX  
unfortunately its on FS2 again this week & I have to wait until midnight tmrw night (hence Sunday) to watch the replay at 11p Sunday on FS1


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1768791 said:


> Are the roads starting to melt yet? At least a little? Is the salt doing anything to this hard icy crap?


Just came back from Buffalo and they are starting to. The county is out dumping salt. Roads where they put salt are clearing up nicely. The others suck


----------



## Camden

I don't normally do residential accounts either but I did 4 of them for $100/each. I wouldn't say it was the easiest money I've ever made but it was sure nice to have $400 in my pocket in just over an hour. What's funny is that I don't advertise, I don't have my trucks and equipment all lettered up but people still find me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1768790 said:


> How you looking out there? Done by tuesday?


Final plows should be done around 6 tonight, cept for the stuff that doesn't need to be done (foreclosures, farm houses).

I really want to go to bed but one of my shoveling crew has apparently dropped the ball. Chasing fires........


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1768796 said:


> Me too although it's only been a week for SX
> unfortunately its on FS2 again this week & I have to wait until midnight tmrw night (hence Sunday) to watch the replay at 11p Sunday on FS1


I was thinking a little Nascar.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1768800 said:


> Final plows should be done around 6 tonight, cept for the stuff that doesn't need to be done (foreclosures, farm houses).
> 
> I really want to go to bed but one of my shoveling crew has apparently dropped the ball. Chasing fires........


Wait till 10 tonight and do the farm house!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just pulled up to this little gem at a senior living place....


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1768805 said:


> Just pulled up to this little gem at a senior living place....


I could take the exact same picture at a couple of my accounts. That'll be dealt with today. That kind of stuff doesn't upset me too much.


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1768801 said:


> I was thinking a little Nascar.


Yeah I know. Daytona 500 I believe right?


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1768794 said:


> 418, the little baby, i didnt want anything too heavy to lift into the truck. The amt of torque those 4 strokes have surprised me to say the least!


Yeah the 621's can get a bit heavy after 36 hours


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1768806 said:


> I could take the exact same picture at a couple of my accounts. That'll be dealt with today. That kind of stuff doesn't upset me too much.


It doesn't upset me either.. Just want to go home.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1768810 said:


> It doesn't upset me either.. Just want to go home.


Go home do it tomorrow. I have a bunch of stuff to like that to do tomorrow. The good news is I get to do it all by hand.


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1768808 said:


> Yeah I know. Daytona 500 I believe right?


Yes sir...


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1768805 said:


> Just pulled up to this little gem at a senior living place....


Ummm is that a buried drive way?


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1768808 said:


> Yeah I know. Daytona 500 I believe right?


Yes sir....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1768815 said:


> Go home do it tomorrow. I have a bunch of stuff to like that to do tomorrow. The good news is I get to do it all by hand.


Problem is we been told, and discussed with employees and it's not the first time.

Just got an email from a smaller HOA that they shoveled their own walks, same route as the mailboxes that were missed. Sounds like we are done there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1768817 said:


> Ummm is that a buried drive way?


Extra parking to stack snow.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1768815 said:


> Go home do it tomorrow. I have a bunch of stuff to like that to do tomorrow. The good news is I get to do it all by hand.


I could sit in my truck and drink beer and watch.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1768815 said:


> Go home do it tomorrow. I have a bunch of stuff to like that to do tomorrow. The good news is I get to do it all by hand.


Gotta run my tractor and skid around tomorrow pushing back.

Now everyone wants it done immediately.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1768819 said:


> Problem is we been told, and discussed with employees and it's not the first time.
> 
> Just got an email from a smaller HOA that they shoveled their own walks, same route as the mailboxes that were missed. Sounds like we are done there.


I can see the sidewalks being a big deal but the dumpster, we got 10ib of snow if the can't bring the trash out for another day big deal they got in the lot.


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1768818 said:


> Yes sir....





cbservicesllc;1768816 said:


> Yes sir...


Point taken


----------



## Green Grass

How bad are you that you finish 58th and fail a doping test.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1768832 said:


> How bad are you that you finish 58th and fail a doping test.


Ha that's what I was thinking maybe it was actually dope lol they didn't clarify


----------



## ryde307

Does anyone have a dump truck they would want to haul snow with tonight? Had a few back out.

Also looking for someone to drive a 550 hauling some snow


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1768772 said:


> So... the hotel has a skid?


Yep, They have for years but now its a brand new one. They clear the walks and stack. We do the plowing.



Hamelfire;1768791 said:


> Are the roads starting to melt yet? At least a little? Is the salt doing anything to this hard icy crap?


35W is getting a little better, starting to melt good now.



Green Grass;1768832 said:


> How bad are you that you finish 58th and fail a doping test.


Like quality said I think its the other kind of dope.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1768853 said:


> Does anyone have a dump truck they would want to haul snow with tonight? Had a few back out.
> 
> Also looking for someone to drive a 550 hauling some snow


Where on the dump truck? Got a buddy that has one.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Just got a call from the city. Parking ban on even side of street until further notice(June??). Now I have to fight my neighbors when they take my super clean area in front of my house.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1768861 said:


> Just got a call from the city. Parking ban on even side of street until further notice(June??). Now I have to fight my neighbors when they take my super clean area in front of my house.


Park in your yard


----------



## qualitycut

Does Minneapolis have some nasty drifts? Got about 7 city walks to snow blow. Debating on doing it now or waiting till tomorrow.


----------



## ryde307

Green Grass;1768862 said:


> Park in your yard


I always wondered why more people don't. Is it not allowed?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1768858 said:


> Where on the dump truck? Got a buddy that has one.


Nevermind. He can't tonight.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1768858 said:


> Where on the dump truck? Got a buddy that has one.


Hauling out of MPLS near that VUE building. Going to New Hope area right off 169. 40 Minute round trip.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1768870 said:


> Nevermind. He can't tonight.


Copy thanks.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

ryde307;1768868 said:


> I always wondered why more people don't. Is it not allowed?


I have a town home association that a resident parked a broken car in the drive. What a pain. Told the president next year I can clear a spot in the yard and he can park it there. The only time this car breaks is in the winter. Makes no sense


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1768873 said:


> Copy thanks.


Only tonight?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Okay. Now I'm starting to feel it.

I could use a nap.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1768878 said:


> Only tonight?


As of now. A friend hurt his knee so backed out with his truck for tonight but has drivers for other nights.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Aiiiiiiiight...


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1768861 said:


> Just got a call from the city. Parking ban on even side of street until further notice(June??). Now I have to fight my neighbors when they take my super clean area in front of my house.


Good luck with that.

You knew it had to be coming. Thumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1768877 said:


> I have a town home association that a resident parked a broken car in the drive. What a pain. Told the president next year I can clear a spot in the yard and he can park it there. The only time this car breaks is in the winter. Makes no sense


clear a spot with the skid and push it in there now.

Make sure to burry it good.


----------



## jimslawnsnow




----------



## Polarismalibu

ryde307;1768853 said:


> Does anyone have a dump truck they would want to haul snow with tonight? Had a few back out.
> 
> Also looking for someone to drive a 550 hauling some snow


I sent you a PM


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1768886 said:


> clear a spot with the skid and push it in there now.
> 
> Make sure to burry it good.


Would love to. Same place a guy would drive his suburban out when ever we started to blow the drives. I buried it twice (not really,but a good cover) and another was told to do the same. He did that once or twice. Haven't seen it since. ******* leave it in the garage until we are then pull it out of the garage. This guy also losses his grandfather's dog every week when we mow too.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1768890 said:


> Would love to. Same place a guy would drive his suburban out when ever we started to blow the drives. I buried it twice (not really,but a good cover) and another was told to do the same. He did that once or twice. Haven't seen it since. ******* leave it in the garage until we are then pull it out of the garage. This guy also losses his grandfather's dog every week when we mow too.


Sounds like a winner or wiener. Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1768862 said:


> Park in your yard


I wish. But can't make it up the hill. When I was building this house I kept a plow truck and Bobcat in the backyard. Bobcat was fun to have around.



qualitycut;1768866 said:


> Does Minneapolis have some nasty drifts? Got about 7 city walks to snow blow. Debating on doing it now or waiting till tomorrow.


Not too bad you should be alright.



ryde307;1768868 said:


> I always wondered why more people don't. Is it not allowed?


Not allowed in the city but several break the rules in da hood.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1768901 said:


> I wish. But can't make it up the hill. When I was building this house I kept a plow truck and Bobcat in the backyard. Bobcat was fun to have around.
> 
> Not too bad you should be alright.
> 
> Not allowed in the city but several break the rules in da hood.


What if you make your own spot in the road?


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1768903 said:


> What if you make your own spot in the road?


There's a lot of people I see a winter do that up there. They will be made now


----------



## qualitycut

How many of your guys accounts now have the drain covered? I was doing good at my hotel but the last storm with cars and crap stuck or parked all over those where the only spots left and they ar burried burried


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;1768911 said:


> How many of your guys accounts now have the drain covered? I was doing good at my hotel but the last storm with cars and crap stuck or parked all over those where the only spots left and they ar burried burried


We dig channels to them or dig them out completely. Most of the time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1768911 said:


> How many of your guys accounts now have the drain covered? I was doing good at my hotel but the last storm with cars and crap stuck or parked all over those where the only spots left and they ar burried burried


Had a flood before this last storm at Famous Dave's in Forest Lake with the melt and frozen drain.

Pulled up Goggle Earth, counted the parking lot stripes to mark off where the drain was.

Threw down salt on the ice and a thick line to the water, came back an hour later with the dirt shovel, 15 minutes later the lot was dry.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1768922 said:


> Had a flood before this last storm at Famous Dave's in Forest Lake with the melt and frozen drain.
> 
> Pulled up Goggle Earth, counted the parking lot stripes to mark off where the drain was.
> 
> Threw down salt on the ice and a thick line to the water, came back an hour later with the dirt shovel, 15 minutes later the lot was dry.


You smarter than you sound jk. Never thought of Google


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1768924 said:


> You smarter than you sound jk. Never thought of Google


I knew within about 3 feet where the drain was, I suppose I'll admit it was a buddies idea to pull up Google Earth.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS I think they just showed your truck being impounded on the news.


----------



## qualitycut




----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1768930 said:


>


ouch..............


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1768928 said:


> SSS I think they just showed your truck being impounded on the news.


Did it say SSS on it with small letters near window that said Richard.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1768939 said:


> Did it say SSS on it with small letters near window that said Richard.


Does that mean triple small?


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1768930 said:


>


I dont think thats apples to apples... weatger conditions on thw rain/snow mix could have been a lot different...


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1768939 said:


> Did it say SSS on it with small letters near window that said Dick.


Fixed it for you. It was a blazer with a plow.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1768956 said:


> I dont think thats apples to apples... weatger conditions on thw rain/snow mix could have been a lot different...


Its on each side of the bridge across the st Croix. That's a 2 mile differance max

Edit looks the 494 overhead still not much but my uncle lives in Hudson and said once you criss the bridge its totally different. He also works for mndot doing something


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1768958 said:


> Its on each side of the bridge across the st Croix. That's a 2 mile differance max


And that can make the difference.
Along with air temp, road temp, traffic amount and speed, snowfall rate, pre treated or not, left over residual from last storm.

Lots of variables.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1768962 said:


> And that can make the difference.
> Along with air temp, road temp, traffic amount and speed, snowfall rate, pre treated or not, left over residual from last storm.
> 
> Lots of variables.


you sound like a government worker!


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1768962 said:


> And that can make the difference.
> Along with air temp, road temp, traffic amount and speed, snowfall rate, pre treated or not, left over residual from last storm.
> O
> Lots of variables.


Yea but come on they got the same storm we did.

Its the same highway!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1768964 said:


> you sound like a government worker!


I might be.

Had to sit in 3 hours of salt class in oct.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1768965 said:


> Yea but come on they got the same storm we did.
> 
> Its the same highway!


Without knowing all the specifics it's hard to point blame. I will say this. I heard either on tv or the radio that mndot was not going to salt right away and was just going to plow. Now given what was forcasted for the area originally of snow only I would have agreed with that call.

Now given what conditions we actually got that should have changed the game plan asap. Salt should have been being applied to all roads right away in an attempt to keep this from happening.

And as a side note I know MNdot attempts to plow in traffic but they can only go as fast as traffic and can only be in one place at one time. There is something like 200 metro trucks and 5500 lane mile to cover.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1768972 said:


> Without knowing all the specifics it's hard to point blame. I will say this. I heard either on tv or the radio that mndot was not going to salt right away and was just going to plow. Now given what was forcasted for the area originally of snow only I would have agreed with that call.
> 
> Now given what conditions we actually got that should have changed the game plan asap. Salt should have been being applied to all roads right away in an attempt to keep this from happening.
> 
> And as a side note I know MNdot attempts to plow in traffic but they can only go as fast as traffic and can only be in one place at one time. There is something like 200 metro trucks and 5500 lane mile to cover.


Yea they should have been dropping salt while plowing. I didn't see them doing that. Now they are probably using more than they would have, have they done it originally


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1768976 said:


> Yea they should have been dropping salt while plowing. I didn't see them doing that. Now they are probably using more than they would have, have they done it originally


We all have to remember it's very easy to arm chair qb this. The guys in the trucks are just doing what they are told. Some suit and tie incharge of winter ops made that decision and need to be held accountable by the tax payers for it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Wow February was almost as good as January for money.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1768980 said:


> Wow February was almost as good as January for money.


All in the last 10 days I bet too.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1768979 said:


> We all have to remember it's very easy to arm chair qb this. The guys in the trucks are just doing what they are told. Some suit and tie incharge of winter ops made that decision and need to be held accountable by the tax payers for it.


Like that will ever happen


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1768983 said:


> Like that will ever happen


Not likely but would love to see it.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1768956 said:


> I dont think thats apples to apples... weatger conditions on thw rain/snow mix could have been a lot different...


The pic is a lie and photo shoped. Look at the difference in snow color on the sides of the road. The amount also does not match.

The photo is bogus.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1768979 said:


> We all have to remember it's very easy to arm chair qb this. The guys in the trucks are just doing what they are told. Some suit and tie incharge of winter ops made that decision and need to be held accountable by the tax payers for it.


Don't need to get so deffensive, I know the drivers dont make the call I said dot not the drivers


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1768988 said:


> The pic is a lie and photo shoped. Look at the difference in snow color on the sides of the road. The amount also does not match.
> 
> The photo is bogus.


The black SUV looks like the same one in both pics


----------



## qualitycut

I know the person its not photo shopped. You think the snows different color because the wi was slush and crap scraped off the road?


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1768995 said:


> Don't need to get so deffensive, I know the drivers dont make the call I said dot not the drivers


I know it's frustraiting to see people go after dot, county, city what ever, when they have no clue about how the system works. I know most of you all have a good idea of it but unless you are on the inside its hard to understand let along explain.

I get tired of it everywhere I go. My road sucks, you put snow in my driveway, it;s icy, you hit my mail box from the other end of town, etc......


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1769002 said:


> I know it's frustraiting to see people go after dot, county, city what ever, when they have no clue about how the system works. I know most of you all have a good idea of it but unless you are on the inside its hard to understand let along explain.
> 
> I get tired of it everywhere I go. My road sucks, you put snow in my driveway, it;s icy, you hit my mail box from the other end of town, etc......


The roads are great in front of my house and I still have my mailbox.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1769001 said:


> I know the person its not photo shopped. You think the snows different color because the wi was slush and crap scraped off the road?


It's possible but I am still looking at the difference in the amount of snow on the sides. It does not seem to me that they match in height or even close for benching. JMO


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1769004 said:


> The roads are great in front of my house and I still have my mailbox.


So is mine igh does a great job, better than the county roads that run through


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1769004 said:


> The roads are great in front of my house and I still have my mailbox.


I will take care of that for you. From the city of no less.


----------



## CityGuy

Montrose roads suck. Someone needs to teach them how to run their underbody. IT works much better if you actually put it on the ground. And I need to introduce the loader gut to the curb. 3 feet is a little out there.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1769006 said:


> So is mine igh does a great job, better than the county roads that run through


Mine is the county. I do live 2 blocks from the county shed though.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1769009 said:


> Montrose roads suck. Someone needs to teach them how to run their underbody. IT works much better if you actually put it on the ground. And I need to introduce the loader gut to the curb. 3 feet is a little out there.


Do they have an underbody?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1769009 said:


> Montrose roads suck. Someone needs to teach them how to run their underbody. IT works much better if you actually put it on the ground. And I need to introduce the loader gut to the curb. 3 feet is a little out there.


Most streets here are pushing 4 feet. Some streets are becoming one lane. My country road at one spot is a single lane on a curve from the drifting. I'm sure they will bring the big a$$ blower out monday


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Fyi, I picked up Asian and going home. 

















Don't tell the wife.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1769018 said:


> Do they have an underbody?


On the red single. Never seen it used.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1769025 said:


> Fyi, I picked up Asian and going home.
> 
> Don't tell the wife.


Won;t she know you are bringing an asian when you show up?


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1769027 said:


> On the red single. Never seen it used.


Maybe they dont know it is there.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1769025 said:


> Fyi, I picked up Asian and going home.
> 
> Don't tell the wife.


I hope you are talking about the food.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1769029 said:


> Maybe they dont know it is there.


could be?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1769025 said:


> Fyi, I picked up Asian and going home.
> 
> Don't tell the wife.


Did you get everything done?


----------



## CityGuy

Kinda quiet here tonight. Must be sleeping.


----------



## CityGuy

All these channels and nothing on. Man I can't wait for thursday when the Wild return.


----------



## CityGuy

Nascar coverage of Daytona begins at 11 tomorrow on FOX.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1769049 said:


> All these channels and nothing on. Man I can't wait for thursday when the Wild return.


I'm watching how its made


----------



## CityGuy

My sleep schedual is all screwed up now. I am not sure if I should be awake or asleep anymore.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1769049 said:


> All these channels and nothing on. Man I can't wait for thursday when the Wild return.


Same thought I have.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1769052 said:


> I'm watching how its made


I keep flipping. Nothing seem to be keeping my interest tonight.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1769055 said:


> My sleep schedual is all screwed up now. I am not sure if I should be awake or asleep anymore.


Same here. I didn't even know it was Friday yesterday. Forgot stuff that people other than my customers told me


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1769057 said:


> I keep flipping. Nothing seem to be keeping my interest tonight.


How about new York er?


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1769058 said:


> Same here. I didn't even know it was Friday yesterday. Forgot stuff that people other than my customers told me


Today isn't Friday? ?


----------



## CityGuy

Girls hockey on the 45. My alma mater is playing.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1769059 said:


> How about new York er?


Seen this episode. Wish they had some new ones on.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1769058 said:


> Same here. I didn't even know it was Friday yesterday. Forgot stuff that people other than my customers told me


With the wife home yesterday and today I keep thinking it's sunday.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1769061 said:


> Girls hockey on the 45. My alma mater is playing.


And they are going to lose!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1769060 said:


> Today isn't Friday? ?


Wait until monday you will be all screwed up.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1769064 said:


> And they are going to lose!


Wouldn't suprise me.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1769063 said:


> With the wife home yesterday and today I keep thinking it's sunday.


I thought it was to the kid was only 10 minutes late to hockey.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1769068 said:


> I thought it was to the kid was only 10 minutes late to hockey.


And they are down 1-0 already.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1769068 said:


> I thought it was to the kid was only 10 minutes late to hockey.


Well at least he made it.

What was wrong with your truck? I forgot and don't want to look back several pages.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1769071 said:


> And they are down 1-0 already.


I would think that it should be a good game.


----------



## CityGuy

Oh and I was going to ask. I saw Mg form delano was running chains on the truck. I thought those were illegal in MN?

I know we do on the loaders and blade if needed but we do what we want.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1769072 said:


> Well at least he made it.
> 
> What was wrong with your truck? I forgot and don't want to look back several pages.


I some how blew the gear and lock actuator off the front axle so no more 4wd. it sound like a gun shot went off when it went.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1769077 said:


> I some how blew the gear and lock actuator off the front axle so no more 4wd. it sound like a gun shot went off when it went.


Wow. Is that like the donky dink on a chevy?


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1769076 said:


> Oh and I was going to ask. I saw Mg form delano was running chains on the truck. I thought those were illegal in MN?
> 
> I know we do on the loaders and blade if needed but we do what we want.


I think there is something about being able to use them in extreme weather conditions.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1769078 said:


> Wow. Is that like the donky dink on a chevy?


Ahhhhh I have no clue. I just hope I don't need a whole axle tube.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1769084 said:


> Ahhhhh I have no clue. I just hope I don't need a whole axle tube.


----------



## CityGuy

And now it's 2-0. Not a good start.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1769089 said:


>


Similar but on a solid axle. The problem is the collar that slides to lock the axle blew apart and blew the actuator off the axle.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1769091 said:


> And now it's 2-0. Not a good start.


I went to lethal weapon 4


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1769095 said:


> I went to lethal weapon 4


Secret sex life looks interesting on tlc at 8


----------



## CityGuy

Police Academy on encore


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1769099 said:


> Police Academy on encore


Haven't seen this movie in years. Still funny as hell.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1769102 said:


> Haven't seen this movie in years. Still funny as hell.


They all are.


----------



## davespark

Whatever you want to think, fine, but when I crossed the bridge it WI there was a marked difference. No need for defensiveness, maybe it'll be the opposite next time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1769042 said:


> Did you get everything done?


Got a couple drivers finishing what NEEDS to be done by Monday.

Tomorrow I will get them started on moving piles, then finish my odds-n-ends.

I need another big bucket.


----------



## unit28

Channel 4 will show the WI/MN road difference at 10pm


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Whoa...85 lbs.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1769084 said:


> Ahhhhh I have no clue. I just hope I don't need a whole axle tube.


How did you get the rest of your stuff done?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Norma Stits.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1769114 said:


> How did you get the rest of your stuff done?


Went to the dealer in the morning they gave me one of the trucks they use to clear there lot.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1769112 said:


> Whoa...85 lbs.


That's how much Hamel weighed before he quit smoking.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1769112 said:


> Whoa...85 lbs.


of????????????????


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1769121 said:


> That's how much Hamel weighed before he quit smoking.


Not after eating like I have been. 150 now.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1769126 said:


> Not after eating like I have been. 150 now.


Spaeking of eating popcorn sounds good or ice cream


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1769127 said:


> Spaeking of eating popcorn sounds good or ice cream


Ice cream and gold fish by the hand full.


----------



## Camden

unit28;1769109 said:


> Channel 4 will show the WI/MN road difference at 10pm


I'm late to the party on this....I'm guessing MN's roads are horrendous and WI's are just fine?


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1769135 said:


> Ice cream and gold fish by the hand full.


I had gold fish earlier.


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;1769136 said:


> I'm late to the party on this....I'm guessing MN's roads are horrendous and WI's are just fine?


Exactly according to a picture someone put on FB


----------



## Drakeslayer

Hamelfire;1769049 said:


> All these channels and nothing on. Man I can't wait for thursday when the Maple Leafs return.


FIFY. I'm with you it has been pretty slow with no real hockey on TV.


----------



## CityGuy

Back to how its made


----------



## ryde307

Hauling snow in mpls tonight was a bad idea. People parked like idiots, narrow roads, icy as he'll, tons of traffic, and people walking around.


----------



## BossPlow614

Hwy 169 was a real treat today. Still solid ice, reminds of what the ATL looked like during that storm they had. And almost as many people in the ditch :laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

9 has story on roads


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1769162 said:


> Hauling snow in mpls tonight was a bad idea. People parked like idiots, narrow roads, icy as he'll, tons of traffic, and people walking around.


Should have waited till tomorrow, after 8am single side parking


----------



## andersman02

Guy that works at my girlfriends office is in Florida right now, his car is sitting in the lot still. Said guy is complete duesch to everyone. Girlfriend boss says to plow him in.

On my way now to plow him in


----------



## ryde307

ryde307;1769162 said:


> Hauling snow in mpls tonight was a bad idea. People parked like idiots, narrow roads, icy as he'll, tons of traffic, and people walking around.


The skid already bumped into a guy walking. The skid was cleaning what was left of a pile and a guy walked right behind it. The skid started to back up and bumped him. I got out of the truck to explain how big of a moron he was to him but he quickly left. I think he got it.


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;1769173 said:


> The skid already bumped into a guy walking. The skid was cleaning what was left of a pile and a guy walked right behind it. The skid started to back up and bumped him. I got out of the truck to explain how big of a moron he was to him but he quickly left. I think he got it.


Some people are idiots!


----------



## BossPlow614

andersman02;1769172 said:


> Guy that works at my girlfriends office is in Florida right now, his car is sitting in the lot still. Said guy is complete duesch to everyone. Girlfriend boss says to plow him in.
> 
> On my way now to plow him in


Haha that's awesome. Take pics!


----------



## qualitycut

Some cool pics, https://touch.facebook.com/home.php#!/mndot


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1768939 said:


> Did it say SSS on it with small letters near window that said Richard.





qualitycut;1768940 said:


> Does that mean triple small?


You guys are funny!



jimslawnsnow;1768980 said:


> Wow February was almost as good as January for money.


Darn right, its not even done yet.payup



qualitycut;1769170 said:


> Should have waited till tomorrow, after 8am single side parking


I can finally get dump trucks down the road. Just got home and some stupid neighbor took my spot. Not happy. Instead of cleaning in front of my house I'm gonna make it a total mess so they avoid it. I know I'll park just fine but the neighbors Prius might have trouble. Also, the end of my block is about 12' wide. No effort to get the snow to the edge at all this time. I'll take a pic tomorrow.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1769191 said:


> You guys are funny!
> 
> Darn right, its not even done yet.payup
> 
> I can finally get dump trucks down the road. Just got home and some stupid neighbor took my spot. Not happy. Instead of cleaning in front of my house I'm gonna make it a total mess so they avoid it. I know I'll park just fine but the neighbors Prius might have trouble. Also, the end of my block is about 12' wide. No effort to get the snow to the edge at all this time. I'll take a pic tomorrow.


We try.................


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1769186 said:


> Some cool pics, https://touch.facebook.com/home.php#!/mndot


my town sure had pics from the dang storm


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;1769170 said:


> Should have waited till tomorrow, after 8am single side parking


Site is a church and needed to be done for tomorrow. 394 sucks right now also.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1769203 said:


> Site is a church and needed to be done for tomorrow. 394 sucks right now also.


Yea thought about that after, you guys in Minneapolis already had limited parking


----------



## banonea

This is what happens when you piss off the plow driver....


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;1769207 said:


> This is what happens when you piss off the plow driver....


You mean I shouldn't park in front of the snow pile?


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1769207 said:


> This is what happens when you piss off the plow driver....


Seen a lot of that. Wether intentional or not. Still fun to see.


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;1769211 said:


> You mean I shouldn't park in front of the snow pile?


CORRECTThumbs Up


----------



## banonea

Anyone have any ideas about the weather next week?


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1769221 said:


> Anyone have any ideas about the weather next week?


No I'm not watching or looking at the weather for a week, I don't want to know if or when its going to snow anymore. Someone might get hurt.


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1769221 said:


> Anyone have any ideas about the weather next week?


cold........


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1769227 said:


> No I'm not watching or looking at the weather for a week, I don't want to know if or when its going to snow anymore. Someone might get hurt.


It wasn't that bad was it??? We're ready to go again.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1769228 said:


> cold........


until about june......or maybe even july. some where I heard about a storm headed somewhere around here in a couple weeks and if it hits a state that's cold they could see 24"-36" snow


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1769229 said:


> It wasn't that bad was it??? We're ready to go again.


Like I've said before, if I had no things that needed shoveling or at least that I didn't need help with it would be fine. But now we have nowhere to put snow anywhere houses, private roads that are not going to pay for removal.

It sucked being up that long but was not the worst, do I want to do it again, no.


----------



## ryde307

jimslawnsnow;1769230 said:


> until about june......or maybe even july. some where I heard about a storm headed somewhere around here in a couple weeks and if it hits a state that's cold they could see 24"-36" snow


I'm game. It can suck at times but overall when it's done and you look back most aren't that bad. I just don't know where the snow is going to go at some places. You guys that do residential I don't know how you did the drives.
I just don't want it next Saturday to Thursday I am going to Vegas with a couple of the guys for conexpo. We will have to cancel if we get anything more than a couple inches.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1769235 said:


> I'm game. It can suck at times but overall when it's done and you look back most aren't that bad. I just don't know where the snow is going to go at some places. You guys that do residential I don't know how you did the drives.
> I just don't want it next Saturday to Thursday I am going to Vegas with a couple of the guys for conexpo. We will have to cancel if we get anything more than a couple inches.


Pushed back far enough early the sticky snow helped if it would have been powder, would have been screwed.


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1769229 said:


> It wasn't that bad was it??? We're ready to go again.


Give me 2 days to rest and i'm in Thumbs Uppayup


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1769233 said:


> Like I've said before, if I had no things that needed shoveling or at least that I didn't need help with it would be fine. But now we have nowhere to put snow anywhere houses, private roads that are not going to pay for removal.
> 
> It sucked being up that long but was not the worst, do I want to do it again, no.


We don't do a lot of shoveling and no driveways so my perspective is a bit different. For us it was three storms in one nevermind the hauling and stacking yet to come this week. payup We had some trouble, with one truck headed to the scrap pile and two others out of order but got pretty much everything done in time. I can imagine driveways are a nightmare now.


----------



## qualitycut

O and sss that Russian did wave when I pulled in.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1769239 said:


> We don't do a lot of shoveling and no driveways so my perspective is a bit different. For us it was three storms in one nevermind the hauling and stacking yet to come this week. payup We had some trouble, with one truck headed to the scrap pile and two others out of order but got pretty much everything done in time. I can imagine driveways are a nightmare now.


If I had a set up like you and Ryde where you get tons of extra work I would live snow too, a big snow for me doesn't make me any extra money.I would love to go out everynight and haul snow.


----------



## banonea

ryde307;1769235 said:


> I'm game. It can suck at times but overall when it's done and you look back most aren't that bad. I just don't know where the snow is going to go at some places. You guys that do residential I don't know how you did the drives.
> I just don't want it next Saturday to Thursday *I am going to Vegas with a couple of the guys for conexpo.* We will have to cancel if we get anything more than a couple inches.


My drummer in my band will be there. He is the Global trainer for Mcneilus / Osgosh out of Dodge Center. Stop by and ask for Matt Lee. Tell him Tim says Hi Thumbs Up


----------



## jimslawnsnow

ryde307;1769235 said:


> I'm game. It can suck at times but overall when it's done and you look back most aren't that bad. I just don't know where the snow is going to go at some places. You guys that do residential I don't know how you did the drives.
> I just don't want it next Saturday to Thursday I am going to Vegas with a couple of the guys for conexpo. We will have to cancel if we get anything more than a couple inches.


residentials=blowers. and then we are out of room at some. especially at door ways and drive ends


----------



## BossPlow614

ryde307;1769235 said:


> I'm game. It can suck at times but overall when it's done and you look back most aren't that bad. I just don't know where the snow is going to go at some places. You guys that do residential I don't know how you did the drives.
> I just don't want it next Saturday to Thursday I am going to Vegas with a couple of the guys for conexpo. We will have to cancel if we get anything more than a couple inches.


Idk how either. Some have room still, most don't. On some I had to resort of pushing it down the street toward the snowbank mostly. People are going to have to break down to spend some money on snowblowing with a skid to get of the piles if they dont want a skid driving on the lawn to stack or if there isn't room to stack because the lawn is small or houses are close.

I dont want a 24" storm!!


----------



## banonea

With the exception of a blown hose, everything went off with out a hitch. The most nerve racking thing was that I had a new guy in out 3ed truck. It was a buddy of mine that had plowing experience, but in a skid loader not a truck :crying:, My guts were in a knot all night. we had some clean up to do last night and had to take the skid to do some city sidewalks today because the blowers wouldn't do them but nothing too bad. considering we had some places with 4' to 6' drifts, it went good. I got to fix 1 plow tomorrow that wont do anything when you hit the buttons, I think a wire came off a solenoid, had a big chunk of ice hanging on it...


----------



## banonea

BossPlow614;1769249 said:


> Idk how either. Some have room still, most don't. On some I had to resort of pushing it down the street toward the snowbank mostly. People are going to have to break down to spend some money on snowblowing with a skid to get of the piles if they dont want a skid driving on the lawn to stack or if there isn't room to stack because the lawn is small or houses are close.
> 
> *I dont want a 24" storm!!*




I agree with that.Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1769243 said:


> If I had a set up like you and Ryde where you get tons of extra work I would live snow too, a big snow for me doesn't make me any extra money.I would love to go out everynight and haul snow.


The extra work is great but if the timing is right on these storms we can do really well plowing multiple times. We are mostly per time so we do really well in storms like this where we have to service properties 2-3 times in a storm. There are a few which aren't much bigger than 3-4 driveways that may get done once and they do nothing for us in the big storms.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1769249 said:


> Idk how either. Some have room still, most don't. On some I had to resort of pushing it down the street toward the snowbank mostly. People are going to have to break down to spend some money on snowblowing with a skid to get of the piles if they dont want a skid driving on the lawn to stack or if there isn't room to stack because the lawn is small or houses are close.
> 
> I dont want a 24" storm!!


I would cancel all my one monthly contracts and tell them up to that was all free.


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1769255 said:


> The extra work is great but if the timing is right on these storms we can do really well plowing multiple times. We are mostly per time so we do really well in storms like this where we have to service properties 2-3 times in a storm. There are a few which aren't much bigger than 3-4 driveways that may get done once and they do nothing for us in the big storms.


I also like when it's timed poorly. As long as theres an inch or two on the ground by 4am, we can hit commercials before they open, once the snows done (4" or less), hit resis during the day til 7 or 8p, then commercials after that. Works great! Makes for 18-20 hr days but worth it!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1769261 said:


> I also like when it's timed poorly. As long as theres an inch or two on the ground by 4am, we can hit commercials before they open, once the snows done (4" or less), hit resis during the day til 7 or 8p, then commercials after that. Works great! Makes for 18-20 hr days but worth it!!


Exactly! .....


----------



## qualitycut

Slush froze there a 5 inch ruts on the highway


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1769268 said:


> Slush froze there a 5 inch ruts on the highway


That's how 35w towards downtown was this afternoon. I wonder if they are just out of salt. I have never seen them this bad a day and a half after a storm.


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1769270 said:


> That's how 35w towards downtown was this afternoon. I wonder if they are just out of salt. I have never seen them this bad a day and a half after a storm.


I was thinking that also. It has never been this bad after a snow storm. Everything is glare ice still.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1769275 said:


> I was thinking that also. It has never been this bad after a snow storm. Everything is glare ice still.


You see ch 4 at 10 no pre treating like Wisconsin did. My pic was correct


----------



## millsaps118

SSS Inc.;1769270 said:


> That's how 35w towards downtown was this afternoon. I wonder if they are just out of salt. I have never seen them this bad a day and a half after a storm.


Exactly what I was thinking, I think they are being very conservative on the use of salt and only treating high priority areas - bridge decks, on/off ramps etc...if they are waiting for warmer temps to help out we're going to have sh!ty roads for next few days


----------



## gmcdan

I wonder if they are slacking on purpose so they can use it for an excuse to raise gas taxes .


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1769277 said:


> You see ch 4 pre treating like Wisconsin did. My pic was correct


I didnt see it. Out at a friends with a bunch of people & were drinking. Hopefully they'll air it again.


----------



## Deershack

I'm out of salt so if anyone needs a driver or skid operator tomorrow, let me know.


----------



## qualitycut

millsaps118;1769279 said:


> Exactly what I was thinking, I think they are being very conservative on the use of salt and only treating high priority areas - bridge decks, on/off ramps etc...if they are waiting for warmer temps to help out we're going to have sh!ty roads for next few days


Yea on the news they said we are good on salt not worried about running out.


----------



## Deershack

Can anyone suggest a good self contained blower for a skid without secondary hydro? Thinking if winters keep up like this, I will get one for my 1845 Case. Sounds like if I had one now, a bunch of you guys could use help.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1769282 said:


> I didnt see it. Out at a friends with a bunch of people & were drinking. Hopefully they'll air it again.


Can I come? Any cute girls mined being crabby and I need a drink


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1769288 said:


> Can I come? Any cuter girls mined being crabby and I need a drink


Haha. It's a long way to Champlin.

And I dont think they have much salt left if they've been taking it from suppliers & screwing contract clients if that whole thing is true.


----------



## ryde307

I'm standing at the bus stop on 394 and Louisiana. Switch ed trucks with a guy and he left the keys fir this one in his pocket with the truck locked. Didn't realize till he was already downtown getting a load of snow. Long cold 30 min till he is back. Always an exciting night in this job


----------



## BossPlow614

ryde307;1769295 said:


> I'm standing at the bus stop on 394 and Louisiana. Switch ed trucks with a guy and he left the keys fir this one in his pocket with the truck locked. Didn't realize till he was already downtown getting a load of snow. Long cold 30 min till he is back. Always an exciting night in this job


Y'all do that park & ride lot? I see it every time on the way to Toby Keith's. Sounds like a ton of fun!


----------



## ryde307

BossPlow614;1769296 said:


> Y'all do that park & ride lot? I see it every time on the way to Toby Keith's. Sounds like a ton of fun!


We dont I just had a guy drop a truck off here earlier so when I switched I could take it home.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1769298 said:


> We dont I just had a guy drop a truck off here earlier so when I switched I could take it home.


Could be stuck in a worse part of town.


----------



## BossPlow614

ryde307;1769298 said:


> We dont I just had a guy drop a truck off here earlier so when I switched I could take it home.


I am surprised how he "forgot" the keys though.

I forgot to send you a pm earlier, if you need a driver for hauling I'dbe iinterested.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Anybody see this garage yet? Better not be right!

the snow can suck it!


----------



## NorthernProServ

Sweet right? Hit it at about 9pm, this was at about 1am or so. Ramp goes all the way to the right to the light pole

corn field + NO snow fence =


----------



## justinsp

^ Glad those drifts were not on any of my properties. I would have been screwed.

A warehouse of mine freaked out on me Friday midday demanding I get back ASAP because tenants could not get in the docks due to drifting off the roof. I explained to him that his lot had been plowed full service 3 times b/w 430 pm and 4 am and there was no way his docks drifted in and were unaccessible b/c the wind had started to die down after the last service.

I went back Saturday morning and found this. The 2nd pic is the worst of the ten docks. He will be getting a service charge for it.

The 3rd pic is a shovel that was left in the snow from where a vehicle was parked during plowing. I don't move stuff. according to contract "contractor will go around vehicles and other objects to the best of contractors ability"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1769301 said:


> Anybody see this garage yet? Better not be right!
> 
> the snow can suck it!


As of right now..... He must be talking about the very last runs of the GFS, which this morning show a smaller storm than this last one in IA.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Went to bed, didn't set the alarm.

7 am - text. "Were you able to get our driveway plowed? We decided we are coking back today instead of Wednesday because it's too cold to snowmobile. We will be home at noon."

7:30 - text. "We are loaded up and coming back from Brainerd, just wondering if we can leave yet or should we wait a bit".

My eyes aren't working yet, all blurry like....I THINk I typed something like I got to bed about 8 last night after working about 60 hours. I said I will get my body motivated to start moving by 8:30, SHOULD have their drive done by around 9:30. 

Residential with 3 car garage, round elevated landscape area right in the middle of the drive.

Owner is bringing a 4 place snowmobile trailer back with them.

A one timer for a business owner.

God I hate 1 timers.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1769371 said:


> Went to bed, didn't set the alarm.
> 
> 7 am - text. "Were you able to get our driveway plowed? We decided we are coking back today instead of Wednesday because it's too cold to snowmobile. We will be home at noon."
> 
> 7:30 - text. "We are loaded up and coming back from Brainerd, just wondering if we can leave yet or should we wait a bit".
> 
> My eyes aren't working yet, all blurry like....I THINk I typed something like I got to bed about 8 last night after working about 60 hours. I said I will get my body motivated to start moving by 8:30, SHOULD have their drive done by around 9:30.
> 
> Residential with 3 car garage, round elevated landscape area right in the middle of the drive.
> 
> Owner is bringing a 4 place snowmobile trailer back with them.
> 
> A one timer for a business owner.
> 
> God I hate 1 timers.


Hope your charging a PITA fee


----------



## albhb3

to cold to snowmobile. what a puss


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1769366 said:


> As of right now..... He must be talking about the very last runs of the GFS, which this morning show a smaller storm than this last one in IA.


Yeah, hes a little outdated which always happens to him on weekends.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Glad I've been dropped to 20% for snow Monday. Have a Dr appointment to see what the hell is wrong with my knee. It was hard to run the skid and tractor and blower. Had to crawm out of the cab and pick my leg up to set the park brake. Then I walked like I had crapped my self.


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;1769381 said:


> to cold to snowmobile. what a puss


That's what I was thinking too! I would be out riding if I had my sled back from the dealer. To bad it's probably crushed from there roof collapsing on it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1769387 said:


> Glad I've been dropped to 20% for snow Monday. Have a Dr appointment to see what the hell is wrong with my knee. It was hard to run the skid and tractor and blower. Had to crawm out of the cab and pick my leg up to set the park brake. Then I walked like I had crapped my self.


Mine are the same way when I'm stuck in the tractor or skid too long. I blame too many years of catcher when I was younger. (Baseball, no ****).

I had to stop using my '12 Dodge plowing because of no power seats. I could use it for about 8 hours before my right knee was so painful I was popping pills.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1769388 said:


> That's what I was thinking too! I would be out riding if I had my sled back from the dealer. To bad it's probably crushed from there roof collapsing on it


The type of person that if it isn't 15-33 degrees and sunny, it's a waste of a day.

Disposable income in play.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Question*****************

Heading to St. Cloud in an hour from Minnetonka. (94 north),
How are road conditions north of the 494/694? Rogers/ Albertville etc.
Thanks in advance for your reply.


----------



## Polarismalibu

MNPLOWCO;1769402 said:


> Question*****************
> 
> Heading to St. Cloud in an hour from Minnetonnka. (94 north),
> How are road conditions north of the 494/694? Rogers/ Albertville etc.
> Thanks in advance for your reply.


Last I herd they sucked. But I have been sleeping for the past 15 hours so it could have changed by now


----------



## qualitycut

I am not looking forward to going to snow blow these sidewalks


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yeah.

Looking back through my texts from last night after I went to bed (tell my guys to call the house in an emergency, wife can wake me).....

Looks like my guys are burned out.

Rotated guys at the end of the storm, so as we were wrapping up, they were being sent home, told to sleep for 8-10-12 hours and check in.

They all checked in. They were all told there is work.

3 guys wworked, my head sidewalk guy, even after doing drifts for 36 hours, he was bback yesterday at 8 am shoveling mailboxes and dumpsters for me.

The others said they were tired, had frostbite, were sick, etc...

2 drivers showed. 1 drove a truck the other shoveled for him since the schools were never shoveled.

They had the two smaller schools to do, then two commercial places to do. 1 commercial place had been done, 1 had not.

Jagext has done one of the schools, one of the commercial places (behind Keys in Forest Lake), they are not huge places.

They didn't want to plow to begin with, they wanted to know when we were going to start to push piles again. I said don't worry about piles. We have to get the snow into piles first. 

That was 6 pm. The drivers had checked in at 9 in the morning, so already wasted a 1/2 day. Talked to them at 3 pm, wondering how far they had gotten, they were still drinking coffee.

Looked at my texts, they didn't do the two in Forest Lake. Went home after the schools.

Part of me says **** them, I'll just go do the piles myself. However, I have a week - 10 days of piles to do, 24 hour days if I try to do it all myself.

Another driver checked in and said he"d be in at noon yesterday. Never did hear from him again.

Last two drivers still haven't checked in.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1769415 said:


> Yeah.
> 
> Looking back through my texts from last night after I went to bed (tell my guys to call the house in an emergency, wife can wake me).....
> 
> Looks like my guys are burned out.
> 
> Rotated guys at the end of the storm, so as we were wrapping up, they were being sent home, told to sleep for 8-10-12 hours and check in.
> 
> They all checked in. They were all told there is work.
> 
> 3 guys wworked, my head sidewalk guy, even after doing drifts for 36 hours, he was bback yesterday at 8 am shoveling mailboxes and dumpsters for me.
> 
> The others said they were tired, had frostbite, were sick, etc...
> 
> 2 drivers showed. 1 drove a truck the other shoveled for him since the schools were never shoveled.
> 
> They had the two smaller schools to do, then two commercial places to do. 1 commercial place had been done, 1 had not.
> 
> Jagext has done one of the schools, one of the commercial places (behind Keys in Forest Lake), they are not huge places.
> 
> They didn't want to plow to begin with, they wanted to know when we were going to start to push piles again. I said don't worry about piles. We have to get the snow into piles first.
> 
> That was 6 pm. The drivers had checked in at 9 in the morning, so already wasted a 1/2 day. Talked to them at 3 pm, wondering how far they had gotten, they were still drinking coffee.
> 
> Looked at my texts, they didn't do the two in Forest Lake. Went home after the schools.
> 
> Part of me says **** them, I'll just go do the piles myself. However, I have a week - 10 days of piles to do, 24 hour days if I try to do it all myself.
> 
> Another driver checked in and said he"d be in at noon yesterday. Never did hear from him again.
> 
> Last two drivers still haven't checked in.


If you need help with piles let me know


----------



## qualitycut

Sounds like you owe your shoveler big, that's inhuman


----------



## qualitycut

K these highways are unreal its been 2.5 days and I'm still sliding 30 ft when I try to stop


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1769415 said:


> Yeah.
> 
> Looking back through my texts from last night after I went to bed (tell my guys to call the house in an emergency, wife can wake me).....
> 
> Looks like my guys are burned out.
> 
> Rotated guys at the end of the storm, so as we were wrapping up, they were being sent home, told to sleep for 8-10-12 hours and check in.
> 
> They all checked in. They were all told there is work.
> 
> 3 guys wworked, my head sidewalk guy, even after doing drifts for 36 hours, he was bback yesterday at 8 am shoveling mailboxes and dumpsters for me.
> 
> The others said they were tired, had frostbite, were sick, etc...
> 
> 2 drivers showed. 1 drove a truck the other shoveled for him since the schools were never shoveled.
> 
> They had the two smaller schools to do, then two commercial places to do. 1 commercial place had been done, 1 had not.
> 
> Jagext has done one of the schools, one of the commercial places (behind Keys in Forest Lake), they are not huge places.
> 
> They didn't want to plow to begin with, they wanted to know when we were going to start to push piles again. I said don't worry about piles. We have to get the snow into piles first.
> 
> That was 6 pm. The drivers had checked in at 9 in the morning, so already wasted a 1/2 day. Talked to them at 3 pm, wondering how far they had gotten, they were still drinking coffee.
> 
> Looked at my texts, they didn't do the two in Forest Lake. Went home after the schools.
> 
> Part of me says **** them, I'll just go do the piles myself. However, I have a week - 10 days of piles to do, 24 hour days if I try to do it all myself.
> 
> Another driver checked in and said he"d be in at noon yesterday. Never did hear from him again.
> 
> Last two drivers still haven't checked in.


I'd help if it wasn't for rhw cruddy roads. Take all day to get there. Its kinda nice doing work that you don't have to stress about


----------



## olsonbro

LwnmwrMan22;1769415 said:


> Yeah.
> 
> Looking back through my texts from last night after I went to bed (tell my guys to call the house in an emergency, wife can wake me).....
> 
> Looks like my guys are burned out.
> 
> Rotated guys at the end of the storm, so as we were wrapping up, they were being sent home, told to sleep for 8-10-12 hours and check in.
> 
> They all checked in. They were all told there is work.
> 
> 3 guys wworked, my head sidewalk guy, even after doing drifts for 36 hours, he was bback yesterday at 8 am shoveling mailboxes and dumpsters for me.
> 
> The others said they were tired, had frostbite, were sick, etc...
> 
> 2 drivers showed. 1 drove a truck the other shoveled for him since the schools were never shoveled.
> 
> They had the two smaller schools to do, then two commercial places to do. 1 commercial place had been done, 1 had not.
> 
> Jagext has done one of the schools, one of the commercial places (behind Keys in Forest Lake), they are not huge places.
> 
> They didn't want to plow to begin with, they wanted to know when we were going to start to push piles again. I said don't worry about piles. We have to get the snow into piles first.
> 
> That was 6 pm. The drivers had checked in at 9 in the morning, so already wasted a 1/2 day. Talked to them at 3 pm, wondering how far they had gotten, they were still drinking coffee.
> 
> Looked at my texts, they didn't do the two in Forest Lake. Went home after the schools.
> 
> Part of me says **** them, I'll just go do the piles myself. However, I have a week - 10 days of piles to do, 24 hour days if I try to do it all myself.
> 
> Another driver checked in and said he"d be in at noon yesterday. Never did hear from him again.
> 
> Last two drivers still haven't checked in.


That's unbelievable, 36 hrs straight shoveling! Our crews ran 12 hrs from 7 am to 7pm and when they got back they were wiped out. Your guy should get a medal, if he can go for that long. Don't ever loose him!


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1769415 said:


> Yeah.
> 
> Looking back through my texts from last night after I went to bed (tell my guys to call the house in an emergency, wife can wake me).....
> 
> Looks like my guys are burned out.
> 
> Rotated guys at the end of the storm, so as we were wrapping up, they were being sent home, told to sleep for 8-10-12 hours and check in.
> 
> They all checked in. They were all told there is work.
> 
> 3 guys wworked, my head sidewalk guy, even after doing drifts for 36 hours, he was bback yesterday at 8 am shoveling mailboxes and dumpsters for me.
> 
> The others said they were tired, had frostbite, were sick, etc...
> 
> 2 drivers showed. 1 drove a truck the other shoveled for him since the schools were never shoveled.
> 
> They had the two smaller schools to do, then two commercial places to do. 1 commercial place had been done, 1 had not.
> 
> Jagext has done one of the schools, one of the commercial places (behind Keys in Forest Lake), they are not huge places.
> 
> They didn't want to plow to begin with, they wanted to know when we were going to start to push piles again. I said don't worry about piles. We have to get the snow into piles first.
> 
> That was 6 pm. The drivers had checked in at 9 in the morning, so already wasted a 1/2 day. Talked to them at 3 pm, wondering how far they had gotten, they were still drinking coffee.
> 
> Looked at my texts, they didn't do the two in Forest Lake. Went home after the schools.
> 
> Part of me says **** them, I'll just go do the piles myself. However, I have a week - 10 days of piles to do, 24 hour days if I try to do it all myself.
> 
> Another driver checked in and said he"d be in at noon yesterday. Never did hear from him again.
> 
> Last two drivers still haven't checked in.


Sounds like you have your plate full still. If you need help with piles I can help with my skid


----------



## cbservicesllc

There must be some discretion for each DOT Truck Station... The state roads in this area were a complete 180 from Friday night to Saturday night... still ice out there, but at least it's mostly pavement now. They seem to be send 1 or 2 trucks down each road in a constant rotation of salting and scrapping... I would think today they'll even get better


----------



## qualitycut

St Paul needs one side park had to back down two roads


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1769270 said:


> That's how 35w towards downtown was this afternoon. I wonder if they are just out of salt. I have never seen them this bad a day and a half after a storm.


Last time I remember seeing them this bad was years ago. We had ruts down all the interstates for a week.


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1769282 said:


> I didnt see it. Out at a friends with a bunch of people & were drinking. Hopefully they'll air it again.


Check their web site. I bet it's there.


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ;1769307 said:


> Sweet right? Hit it at about 9pm, this was at about 1am or so. Ramp goes all the way to the right to the light pole
> 
> corn field + NO snow fence =


Good luck. That's all I can say.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1769366 said:


> As of right now..... He must be talking about the very last runs of the GFS, which this morning show a smaller storm than this last one in IA.


I hope it stays small. 1-2 inches will be fine with me.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1769388 said:


> That's what I was thinking too! I would be out riding if I had my sled back from the dealer. To bad it's probably crushed from there roof collapsing on it


Was yours in that place they showed on tv?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1769473 said:


> I hope it stays small. 1-2 inches will be fine with me.


Zero to zero inches will be perfect!!!


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1769440 said:


> K these highways are unreal its been 2.5 days and I'm still sliding 30 ft when I try to stop


Slow down. Max speed seems to be 40.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1769459 said:


> There must be some discretion for each DOT Truck Station... The state roads in this area were a complete 180 from Friday night to Saturday night... still ice out there, but at least it's mostly pavement now. They seem to be send 1 or 2 trucks down each road in a constant rotation of salting and scrapping... I would think today they'll even get better


I think they are being careful with the salt they have left as it may be a challenge to move it from shed to shed like they do.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1769476 said:


> Zero to zero inches will be perfect!!!


That will work too. If we get a big one I think not only will all of you be screwed but the cities will be too. Roads will get really narrow unless we go to a 24 hour push back witch I know is always an option.


----------



## CityGuy

Just drove into Delano to get some groceries for the week. Max speed on 12/394 was about 40. Still ice all over but MNdot is out and salting the hell out of everything and scraping with the underbody and wing. I know they are trying and need to use the sun to their advantage but they still have a long way to go.


----------



## OC&D

Anyone have a cheap dump site near 280 and University?


----------



## CityGuy

Alright who's lot?


----------



## OC&D

Hamelfire;1769489 said:


> Alright who's lot?


That's pretty sad. I would have plowed the Target carts to the Target lot and the Home Depot carts to the Home Depot lot! Some folks are just so lazy!


----------



## TKLAWN

Someone is going to be pissed!


----------



## qualitycut

Why does the city take it easy all the way down the street then get to the one business and blast all the slush that's now solid I've into my walk and then plow the snow now ice into the corner where the walk goes to street Wtf my plow wibt even budge FFFFFFFF


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well the pos 6.0 is messed up again


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1769497 said:


> Why does the city take it easy all the way down the street then get to the one business and blast all the slush that's now solid I've into my walk and then plow the snow now ice into the corner where the walk goes to street Wtf my plow wibt even budge FFFFFFFF


Call them tomorrow. They did it their problem.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Talked to the driver that didn't finish the last two properties.

He didn't finish because he wants a raise.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1769503 said:


> Call them tomorrow. They did it their problem.


Yeah, that goes over GREAT when you call public works to complain.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1769503 said:


> Call them tomorrow. They did it their problem.


Owner said leave it if they send them a letter he will take care of it. They do a lot of houses in st Paul so he knows who to deal with he was pissed


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1769512 said:


> Talked to the driver that didn't finish the last two properties.
> 
> He didn't finish because he wants a raise.


Hahah I'm sorry but that is unrealm I bet he didn't because he was to tired and now hes trying to use that as an excuse. What a biotch


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1769512 said:


> Talked to the driver that didn't finish the last two properties.
> 
> He didn't finish because he wants a raise.


If my guys used that excuse for not doing work half way threw a storm they would be taking a long walk back


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1769502 said:


> Well the pos 6.0 is messed up again


Mine always is. I'd like to punch the mother fer who made that engine


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1769512 said:


> Talked to the driver that didn't finish the last two properties.
> 
> He didn't finish because he wants a raise.


Sounds like my old guys


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1769526 said:


> Mine always is. I'd like to punch the mother fer who made that engine


Let me know when you do that I'll take a few swings too. Was just running down the road stopped to get breakfast came back out and it runs like crap. Missing like an injector is firing wrong or not at all. I'm thinking it might be time to go get a 6.7 this week.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Texted driver back (same one that wanted to push piles) said we will be pushing tonight. Haven't heard back.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1769513 said:


> Yeah, that goes over GREAT when you call public works to complain.


It does in our city. If you they burried the side walk then they need to clean it up.


----------



## CityGuy

Just about race time. Ready to park the butt for a few hours and watch.


----------



## OC&D

I'm likely going to be renting a wheel loader this week. I'm considering renting it for an entire week since the rate is much better. If I do that, I'd be available for additional work with it pushing back piles, stacking, loading trucks, etc. If anyone has any interest in that, send me a PM. I'd be getting a decently sized machine with about a 2.5 yard bucket. I haven't figured an hourly rate yet, but I'd be fairly flexible on prices.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1769512 said:


> Talked to the driver that didn't finish the last two properties.
> 
> He didn't finish because he wants a raise.


That's a joke, right?


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1769485 said:


> Just drove into Delano to get some groceries for the week. Max speed on 12/394 was about 40. Still ice all over but MNdot is out and salting the hell out of everything and scraping with the underbody and wing. I know they are trying and need to use the sun to their advantage but they still have a long way to go.


I just went down 12 to Delano and the road is pretty much wet.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1769539 said:


> That's a joke, right?


No. Apparently I have St. Paul teachers working for me.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1769512 said:


> Talked to the driver that didn't finish the last two properties.
> 
> He didn't finish because he wants a raise.


Something that worked great back when we ran a couple crews was giving bonuses to the guys who worked did there job right and never *****ed about it. It didn't take guys. Long to learn that if they busted there a$$ we would take care of them and if they didn't they would not make it anywhere.


----------



## Camden

Someone earlier asked how the roads up are north around St. Cloud and they're actually in very good shape. I would say they're 85-90% free of ice. Traffic is moving along nicely.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1769535 said:


> I'm likely going to be renting a wheel loader this week. I'm considering renting it for an entire week since the rate is much better. If I do that, I'd be available for additional work with it pushing back piles, stacking, loading trucks, etc. If anyone has any interest in that, send me a PM. I'd be getting a decently sized machine with about a 2.5 yard bucket. I haven't figured an hourly rate yet, but I'd be fairly flexible on prices.


My W. 7th property has a large mound that needs to be moved if you're using it down there.

Text me your number if you confirm rental

651-248-9728


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1769541 said:


> I just went down 12 to Delano and the road is pretty much wet.


The salt must be working. I followed him both ways around 8 this morning and they were still ice covered and rutted.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1769544 said:


> No. Apparently I have St. Paul teachers working for me.


A guy worth his salt that deserved that raise would have busted his butt, got the jobs done, THEN asked for the raise...


----------



## CityGuy

Time to go racing.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1769552 said:


> The salt must be working. I followed him both ways around 8 this morning and they were still ice covered and rutted.


I was able to go 60 no problem.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1769557 said:


> Time to go racing.


I was really hoping to watch others go around in circles today rather than do it myself.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1769528 said:


> Let me know when you do that I'll take a few swings too. Was just running down the road stopped to get breakfast came back out and it runs like crap. Missing like an injector is firing wrong or not at all. I'm thinking it might be time to go get a 6.7 this week.


Do it you will love it. The last two were the best two trucks I have owned


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1769528 said:


> Let me know when you do that I'll take a few swings too. Was just running down the road stopped to get breakfast came back out and it runs like crap. Missing like an injector is firing wrong or not at all. I'm thinking it might be time to go get a 6.7 this week.


Could be wiring harness or cracked circuit board on the FICM or who knows what else


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1769560 said:


> I was really hoping to watch others go around in circles today rather than do it myself.


I will keep you updated.


----------



## CityGuy

Kurt Busch out front after 20.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1769564 said:


> Could be wiring harness or cracked circuit board on the FICM or who knows what else


My tuner shows a code for #2 injectors circuit high and a air flow sensor


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1769561 said:


> Do it you will love it. The last two were the best two trucks I have owned


If I can find a good deal I probably will. I don't want to have a 1000 for a payment each month


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1769571 said:


> My tuner shows a code for #2 injectors circuit high and a air flow sensor


Either the injector harness or the injector it self.


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1769573 said:


> If I can find a good deal I probably will. I don't want to have a 1000 for a payment each month


My guess would be a $700 payment


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Found the race on SXM.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1769575 said:


> My guess would be a $700 payment


I'm with quality. My '13 is a little more than $700, with a HEMI.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1769573 said:


> If I can find a good deal I probably will. I don't want to have a 1000 for a payment each month


I bought one fully loaded was a couple grand upside down on my trade in and mines at 1000.00. If your looking for some numbers I can pass along my dads info and he can see what he can do.


----------



## albhb3

alright which one of you had a pos rusted out ford with stacks plowing the neighbors house today


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sun is melting off non salted hard pack.

I'm guess DOT figured with the sun warmth now, they wouldn't need as much salt.

Didn't bet on SUCH hardpack, and being short on salt need to hold on to some for intersections and bridges rather than use it ALL up.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1769579 said:


> I'm with quality. My '13 is a little more than $700, with a HEMI.


My 13 is just over $700 with a Cummins loaded. I was factoring in his trade


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1769580 said:


> I bought one fully loaded was a couple grand upside down on my trade in and mines at 1000.00. If your looking for some numbers I can pass along my dads info and he can see what he can do.


that's insane that's more than my mortgage a month


----------



## qualitycut

Neighbors were blowing one of my construction housesgave him a 20 gonna bill 50


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1769584 said:


> My 13 is just over $700 with a Cummins loaded. I was factoring in his trade


Yeah, I had no trade. Straight up.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1769589 said:


> Neighbors were blowing one of my construction housesgave him a 20 gonna bill 50


That is how you make money!


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1769587 said:


> that's insane that's more than my mortgage a month


Your right but with only having one truck I want something reliable. You also hear the stories on here kf people sticking 5 grand for a repair so to me its well worth it


----------



## CityGuy

All the salt I threw yesterday is melting the drive and road in front of house nicely.


----------



## qualitycut

Thought Minneapolis had one side parking


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1769597 said:


> Thought Minneapolis had one side parking


Depends on the road.


----------



## albhb3

Green Grass;1769591 said:


> That is how you make money!


I hope he asked if he wanted to do anymore


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1769599 said:


> Depends on the road.


What' cracks me up is there's 3 cars in the whole block ans two of then park across from one another. Idiots


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1769593 said:


> Your right but with only having one truck I want something reliable. You also hear the stories on here kf people sticking 5 grand for a repair so to me its well worth it


yeah I hear ya I just don't get how people who don't use em for work afford them.


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1769600 said:


> I hope he asked if he wanted to do anymore


I need the exercise, I'm getting pudgy


----------



## Green Grass

albhb3;1769604 said:


> yeah I hear ya I just don't get how people who don't use em for work afford them.


Most the ones I know make over 6 figures at there desk job.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1769603 said:


> What' cracks me up is there's 3 cars in the whole block ans two of then park across from one another. Idiots


I like how the roads are already tight and then some ******* parks 4ft off the snowbank


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1769605 said:


> I need the exercise, I'm getting pudgy


Your words or the GF words?


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1769580 said:


> I bought one fully loaded was a couple grand upside down on my trade in and mines at 1000.00. If your looking for some numbers I can pass along my dads info and he can see what he can do.


I wouldn't mind talking to him! I'm sick of screwing with this truck I just dumped 8k into this fall now more. I'm done


----------



## albhb3

Green Grass;1769609 said:


> Your words or the GF words?


he better get her back in line


----------



## albhb3

can anyone tell me why they don't run wet tires in nascar if f1 does it so should they heck they do it in wsb


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1769611 said:


> I wouldn't mind talking to him! I'm sick of screwing with this truck I just dumped 8k into this fall now more. I'm done


Talk to Ryan at Luther Brookdale Chrysler if you are looking at a Dodge. Bought my '13, my wife's Durango, my MIL a Jeep and djagusch bought a '13 Ram from him.


----------



## qualitycut

Another one mostly done. Sweet these Minneapolis people aren't all that bad


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

albhb3;1769617 said:


> can anyone tell me why they don't run wet tires in nascar if f1 does it so should they heck they do it in wsb


I hope it keeps raining. I can watch the race later.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sweet. NWS says I have a correct comment on their facebook page.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1769551 said:


> My W. 7th property has a large mound that needs to be moved if you're using it down there.
> 
> Text me your number if you confirm rental
> 
> 651-248-9728


I should know sometime tomorrow. I'll let you know.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1769609 said:


> Your words or the GF words?


She said I have a dickydo


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1769618 said:


> Talk to Ryan at Luther Brookdale Chrysler if you are looking at a Dodge. Bought my '13, my wife's Durango, my MIL a Jeep and djagusch bought a '13 Ram from him.


I bet that'd go well, "I was referred to you by a guy named LwnMwrMan22 & DJagusch." :laughing:


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1769625 said:


> She said I have a dickydo


That's harsh


----------



## qualitycut

My longest one, 3 lots long done. Made one swipe to widen out so I don't feel guilty charging them.


----------



## mn-bob

cbservicesllc;1769556 said:


> A guy worth his salt that deserved that raise would have busted his butt, got the jobs done, THEN asked for the raise...


ExactlyThumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1769627 said:


> I bet that'd go well, "I was referred to you by a guy named LwnMwrMan22 & DJagusch." :laughing:


Thats what I was thinking too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1769627 said:


> I bet that'd go well, "I was referred to you by a guy named LwnMwrMan22 & DJagusch." :laughing:


Considering Polaris has my number, I'm pretty sure he would be able to give actual real world info???? Although....if he showed Ryan the post, Ryan would actually know who it is pretty quick, especially if he said the lawn guys.


----------



## CityGuy

Damn rain delay.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1769597 said:


> Thought Minneapolis had one side parking


People aren't quite getting it yet. My neighbor decided to park out about 5' from the curb facing the wrong way and on the wrong side. Saw me coming in the wife's mini van and proceeded to go inside. I had about five feet and there was no way I could get through. Laid on the horn until she came out and moved it. I'll be damned if I was going to back up when she saw me coming. People are just dumb.


----------



## CityGuy

Not looking forward to hitting it again tomorrow.

I have a funny feeling I will be getting a call from the boss yet today for an early start.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1769643 said:


> People aren't quite getting it yet. My neighbor decided to park out about 5' from the curb facing the wrong way and on the wrong side. Saw me coming in the wife's mini van and proceeded to go inside. I had about five feet and there was no way I could get through. Laid on the horn until she came out and moved it. I'll be damned if I was going to back up when she saw me coming. People are just dumb.


It's okay SSS.... We've all been there....

The WIFE'S minivan....:laughing: wife's.... Good one!! :laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1769627 said:


> I bet that'd go well, "I was referred to you by a guy named LwnMwrMan22 & DJagusch." :laughing:


Bedazzled -

Thanks for the tip on SXM 51 though....about all I've listened to for the last 3 days.


----------



## qualitycut

Just went to ford to get def fluid and they were closed. Thought it was Saturday


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1769648 said:


> Just went to ford to get def fluid and they were closed. Thought it was Saturday


Truck stops are the cheapest for that


----------



## Polarismalibu

Here is SSS plow rig


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1769611 said:


> I wouldn't mind talking to him! I'm sick of screwing with this truck I just dumped 8k into this fall now more. I'm done


I have been running into places that won't even take a 6.0 in trade unless its a Ford dealer


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1769645 said:


> It's okay SSS.... We've all been there....
> 
> The WIFE'S minivan....:laughing: wife's.... Good one!! :laughing:


The whole family went to the last hockey practice for the four yr old. Didn't really want them all in my plow truck, still kind of a mess from the other day. 
I vowed never to own one but now I see the benefit with three little kids. But the traction is terrible, it was a little embarrassing. I think I could do better in 2 wheel in my truck.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1769651 said:


> Here is SSS plow rig


That's kind of a nice rig. I have to get out a pull a couple ropes to get mine to move. Looking for a pump to get some hydraulics working.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm surprised I didn't get a call on this before today.

And yes, that snow on the right is higher than the bottom of the passenger window.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1769658 said:


> I'm surprised I didn't get a call on this before today.
> 
> And yes, that snow on the right is higher than the bottom of the passenger window.


Boy that plow with that truck look nice!!


----------



## Green Grass

Hamel you should listen to the Wright fire main. Dispatch is getting very pissy.


----------



## skorum03

Polarismalibu;1769651 said:


> Here is SSS plow rig


I thought that was a plowz rig...?


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1769580 said:


> I bought one fully loaded was a couple grand upside down on my trade in and mines at 1000.00. If your looking for some numbers I can pass along my dads info and he can see what he can do.


Yikes, thats why I might buy a gas...


----------



## qualitycut

I'm so mad I had to put snow next to my handicap spots the other night when people were blocking the lanes. One is 1/4 covered


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1769658 said:


> I'm surprised I didn't get a call on this before today.
> 
> And yes, that snow on the right is higher than the bottom of the passenger window.


Truck and plow looks sweet!


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1769648 said:


> Just went to ford to get def fluid and they were closed. Thought it was Saturday


Been there and done that.


----------



## Polarismalibu

skorum03;1769665 said:


> I thought that was a plowz rig...?


maybe he plows for them??


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1769662 said:


> Hamel you should listen to the Wright fire main. Dispatch is getting very pissy.


Again???????????????


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1769667 said:


> Yikes, thats why I might buy a gas...


Now days it is getting hard to justify buying a diesel.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1769660 said:


> Boy that plow with that truck look nice!!


You need one to match your truck.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1769677 said:


> Again???????????????


Very much so.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1769611 said:


> I wouldn't mind talking to him! I'm sick of screwing with this truck I just dumped 8k into this fall now more. I'm done


I thought you swore by that thing?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1769680 said:


> Very much so.


Pulled it up on the web player.


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1769684 said:


> Pulled it up on the web player.


Sounds dead right now????????????


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1769682 said:


> I thought you swore by that thing?


I don't recall that but I do like it when it's not broken


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1769650 said:


> Truck stops are the cheapest for that


I get it for 10.xx for the 2 or 2.5 gallon at ford never tried anywhere else


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1769678 said:


> Now days it is getting hard to justify buying a diesel.


Sure is... lots of money...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Thanks for the compliments guys!

Looks way better than djagusch's on his white Dodge.


----------



## CityGuy

Watching last years race because of rain. Hope they get back to racing soon.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1769685 said:


> Sounds dead right now????????????


Give it time.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1769689 said:


> I get it for 10.xx for the 2 or 2.5 gallon at ford never tried anywhere else


It's 2.94/ gallon right at the pump at the TA here in Rogers


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Even in house maintenance guys are packing it in for the winter.

This place has the concrete SPOTLESS usually.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1769667 said:


> Yikes, thats why I might buy a gas...


I am going back to gas. Between the 10,000 or so more cost upfront then the dang repairs if you keep it long enough combined with the milage is piss poor these days makes it an easier decision. After I get all gassers then diesel will drop


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1769701 said:


> I am going back to gas. Between the 10,000 or so more cost upfront then the dang repairs if you keep it long enough combined with the milage is piss poor these days makes it an easier decision. After I get all gassers then diesel will drop


Usually the way it works.


----------



## OC&D

jimslawnsnow;1769701 said:


> I am going back to gas. Between the 10,000 or so more cost upfront then the dang repairs if you keep it long enough combined with the milage is piss poor these days makes it an easier decision. After I get all gassers then diesel will drop


That's what I did, and I haven't regretted it. I've mentioned this before, but if you consider all the variables and crunch the numbers, the diesel will not start saving you money until you reach 150k miles. Unless you're doing some insane towing, there's nothing my gasser won't do that a diesel will, particularly when it comes to plowing. For me, unless some things change drastically, I'll probably never own a diesel pickup ever again.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

At least I don't have to shovel.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I must have slept to much. Kinda wishing we had more stack back to or something to do tonight. I must be go insane


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1769713 said:


> That's what I did, and I haven't regretted it. I've mentioned this before, but if you consider all the variables and crunch the numbers, the diesel will not start saving you money until you reach 150k miles. Unless you're doing some insane towing, there's nothingi my gasser won't do that a diesel will, particularly when it comes to plowing. For me, unless some things change drastically, I'll probably never own a diesel pickup ever again.


What motor 6.2?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Fricken a, there's not even one day that close to average high for more than 10 days. Windy as a$$ to this week. Feels like its December. I saw on a TV a place in Indiana where all the snow has melted


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

For those wondering..... Snow rolls off of SS much better than Poly.

5 stars for this DXT.


----------



## banonea

albhb3;1769587 said:


> that's insane that's more than my mortgage a month


That is what my payment on my 1, it's fully loaded....


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1769767 said:


> For those wondering..... Snow rolls off of SS much better than Poly.
> 
> 5 stars for this DXT.


Your still out plowing?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1769769 said:


> Your still out plowing?


You haven't been following along with the pics?

Unless the ambient lighting is opposite of what it is outside, my pics are real time.

Go up about 4 posts..... Clearing drifts from the other day at places that were closed all weekend.

Stuff my guys were supposed to do last night when I slept.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1769772 said:


> You haven't been following along with the pics?
> 
> Unless the ambient lighting is opposite of what it is outside, my pics are real time.


How much you got left. I might be able to help tomorrow night if needed. ..


----------



## Green Grass

USA we have a bobsled team


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1769768 said:


> That is what my payment on my 1, it's fully loaded....


On a used gasser? Holy


----------



## cbservicesllc

Going out tonight to finish plowing one school district building and touch up all the commercials


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1769786 said:


> Going out tonight to finish plowing one school district building and touch up all the commercials


Going to sleep tonight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1769774 said:


> How much you got left. I might be able to help tomorrow night if needed. ..


This SHOULD be the last of the drifts.

Got stacking after this for the week.

Not sure I can afford too many subs for stacking after $1500 in fuel this week.

Maybe my outliers if I can get approval on them.


----------



## Greenery

This is what its all about...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1769792 said:


> This is what its all about...


You suck!!! You have no idea how mad I am I don't have my sled


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1769725 said:


> What motor 6.2?


Yep. Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's much more fun watching djagusch use his skid blower blowing my bike paths at the Senior High.

If my one guy wouldn't have left in the middle of the storm, he wouldn't have been able to use my truck for the last two days.

A quick cash in of the favor owed and one less thing I need to worry about.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1769789 said:


> Going to sleep tonight.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1769646 said:


> Bedazzled -
> 
> Thanks for the tip on SXM 51 though....about all I've listened to for the last 3 days.


You're welcome, before you know it you'll be bumping Electric Area also. Thumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

ok Ian is talking about socks and makeup. I am a little worried.


----------



## CityGuy

20-30 degrees below average for the week and a possible storm next sunday/monday.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1769842 said:


> 20-30 degrees below average for the week and a possible storm next sunday/monday.


How big of a gol darn storm.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1769844 said:


> How big of a gol darn storm.


didn't say.........


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1769844 said:


> How big of a gol darn storm.


not big ,12-16


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1769840 said:


> ok Ian is talking about socks and makeup. I am a little worried.


Sounds normal for him.


----------



## qualitycut

You think they would have scraped the roads once more before it freezes again haven't seen one in a few hours


----------



## qualitycut

Lol. Fox news facebook said breaking new Jimmie Johnson wins Daytona 500


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1769850 said:


> not big ,12-16


I think a lot of us will come after you of that happens


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1769850 said:


> not big ,12-16


Sounds about right.


----------



## CityGuy

_Race is schedualed for 730 pm restart our time._


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1769850 said:


> not big ,12-16


A SSS would say payuppayuppayup


----------



## skorum03

Just got a call for a one-timer. Guy told me he'll pay me double whatever price I tell him. Might as well do it. Just sitting here on the couch anyways.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1769863 said:


> _Race is schedualed for 730 pm restart our time._


_

Nice, thanks for the info._


----------



## Drakeslayer

IMG_8275.JPG

Bobcat got rear ended by this Durango today. Bobcat only needs a new tire.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Bobcat got rear ended by this Durango today. Bobcat only needs a new tire.


----------



## CityGuy

Drakeslayer;1769873 said:


> Bobcat got rear ended by this Durango today. Bobcat only needs a new tire.


How did that happen?


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1769791 said:


> This SHOULD be the last of the drifts.
> 
> Got stacking after this for the week.
> 
> Not sure I can afford too many subs for stacking after $1500 in fuel this week.
> 
> Maybe my outliers if I can get approval on them.


We are going out tonight with the skid to stack . I know the pain. Not that bad but about 400.00 between trucks and blowers. Let me know I will have a better idea after tonight.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1769865 said:


> A SSS would say payuppayuppayup


Ya darn right. Yeah the light snow years aren't as fun but I'll take the thrill of raking it in on big storm or season any day.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Hamelfire;1769879 said:


> How did that happen?


According to the ticket we got, it was because we were driving an unregistered motor vehicle:realmad:


----------



## CityGuy

Drakeslayer;1769888 said:


> According to the ticket we got, it was because we were driving an unregistered motor vehicle:realmad:


What??????? Did you have a slow moving vehicle sign on the back?


----------



## banonea

Hamelfire;1769890 said:


> What??????? Did you have a slow moving vehicle sign on the back?


I was told by a uncle of mine that you need a special permit or license to drive them in the road's. I don't know if it is true. We trailer ours....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1769890 said:


> What??????? Did you have a slow moving vehicle sign on the back?


I'm guessing no, being he got a ticket.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1769894 said:


> I was told by a uncle of mine that you need a special permit or license to drive them in the road's. I don't know if it is true. We trailer ours....


Was not aware of that. Was always told, slow moving sign and becon and good to go.


----------



## CityGuy

Racing is back on.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1769898 said:


> Was not aware of that. Was always told, slow moving sign and becon and good to go.


did they check the Durango owners cell phone to see if they were texting or on it? I bet not. people are just blind. hell they don't even stop for pedestrians or stop signs anymore


----------



## qualitycut

Not eating all day then having chipotle for dinner is no bueno


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1769909 said:


> Not eating all day then having chipotle for dinner is no bueno


I don't like them anyway


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1769909 said:


> Not eating all day then having chipotle for dinner is no bueno


How is it no bueno?


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1769909 said:


> Not eating all day then having chipotle for dinner is no bueno


Been there. THye do make a good "base" for drinking.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Hamelfire;1769890 said:



> What??????? Did you have a slow moving vehicle sign on the back?


He was going 17 MPH! Why would we need that? No we did not have sign or beacon, but we did have a 3x3' orange door on the back. :waving:

In all seriousness, I don't think you can register a bobcat as they don't have titles. Does the ticket for unregistered motor vehicle even make sense? Or was that the best he could come up with. The driver of the car received no tickets.


----------



## CityGuy

Drakeslayer;1769921 said:


> He was going 17 MPH! Why would we need that? No we did not have sign or beacon, but we did have a 3x3' orange door on the back. :waving:
> 
> In all seriousness, I don't think you can register a bobcat as they don't have titles. Does the ticket for unregistered motor vehicle even make sense? Or was that the best he could come up with. The driver of the car received no tickets.


I could not tell ya. The big orange door should have been a good give away. I think the cop over stepped his bounds a little and as stated a few posts up I would check into the texting driving thing if the driver pushes it.

Just a side thought. I thought in MN a rear end accident was always the person in backs fault? Would that work in this situation?


----------



## CityGuy

Just about time to fire the engines again.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1769916 said:


> How is it no bueno?


Lets just say it didn't stay in my belly long. It tasted damn good though.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1769921 said:


> He was going 17 MPH! Why would we need that? No we did not have sign or beacon, but we did have a 3x3' orange door on the back. :waving:
> 
> In all seriousness, I don't think you can register a bobcat as they don't have titles. Does the ticket for unregistered motor vehicle even make sense? Or was that the best he could come up with. The driver of the car received no tickets.


I'd challenge that one. You were moving a piece of snow removal equipment following the seasons largest snow fall (so far).  Does this mean every wheel loader, skid steer, farm tractor etc. going down the road can be ticketed? None of them can be registered. In answer to your question it sounds like that was the best he could come up with and he left the door open for you to get out of it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I drive my skid down the road all the time. Cops have seen me I never have a problem


----------



## CityGuy

Not feeling like a beer tonight. Might have to hit the Baileys/


----------



## banonea

Drakeslayer;1769921 said:


> He was going 17 MPH! Why would we need that? No we did not have sign or beacon, but we did have a 3x3' orange door on the back. :waving:
> 
> In all seriousness, I don't think you can register a bobcat as they don't have titles. Does the ticket for unregistered motor vehicle even make sense? Or was that the best he could come up with. The driver of the car received no tickets.


Go to court I bet you can fight it because of the weather.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Anyone hear about Obama/EPA banning wood stoves?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1769941 said:


> Anyone hear about Obama/EPA banning wood stoves?


Makes sense, then people need to depend on fuel and who controls that? Government. They need to keep their hands of crap


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1769941 said:


> Anyone hear about Obama/EPA banning wood stoves?


WTF? What's next, bon fires?


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1769941 said:


> Anyone hear about Obama/EPA banning wood stoves?


Haven't yet. But I did not read the paper yet.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1769954 said:


> WTF? What's next, bon fires?


I was thinking house fires. :laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1769955 said:


> Haven't yet. But I did not read the paper yet.


I walked by mine 4 times in the driveway today. What a lazzy piece I am today


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1769956 said:


> I was thinking house fires. :laughing:


You will just get a large fine for an illegal burn.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1769957 said:


> I walked by mine 4 times in the driveway today. What a lazzy piece I am today


Who walks that much in there driveway should be the better question.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1769963 said:


> Who walks that much in there driveway should be the better question.


My trucks in it


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1769957 said:


> I walked by mine 4 times in the driveway today. What a lazzy piece I am today


Mine is still sitting next to me on the couch.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1769958 said:


> You will just get a large fine for an illegal burn.


True.............


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1769963 said:


> Who walks that much in there driveway should be the better question.


I do all the time. But usually I am salting the crap out of it. I hate an icy or snow packed driveway


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1769927 said:


> Just about time to fire the engines again.


Cars are making pace laps.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1769970 said:


> I do all the time. But usually I am salting the crap out of it. I hate an icy or snow packed driveway


I dont get the paper and my driveway is slicker then **** but my salt is in my truck.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1769972 said:


> I dont get the paper and my driveway is slicker then **** but my salt is in my truck.


Wife reads it. I look at the pictures. :laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1769972 said:


> I dont get the paper and my driveway is slicker then **** but my salt is in my truck.


I signed up two years ago at the wild game for a dollar. Was only supposed to be a year long.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1769976 said:


> Wife reads it. I look at the pictures. :laughing:


I look at the ads an the rest gets used for fires


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1769979 said:


> I look at the ads an the rest gets used for fires


Can't do that any more to many emissions.


----------



## TKLAWN

Drakeslayer;1769921 said:


> He was going 17 MPH! Why would we need that? No we did not have sign or beacon, but we did have a 3x3' orange door on the back. :waving:
> 
> In all seriousness, I don't think you can register a bobcat as they don't have titles. Does the ticket for unregistered motor vehicle even make sense? Or was that the best he could come up with. The driver of the car received no tickets.


Your bobcat does 17 mph?


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1769957 said:


> I walked by mine 4 times in the driveway today. What a lazzy piece I am today


I pushed mine into the snow pile


----------



## CityGuy

Someone please wreck Kyle Bush


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1769990 said:


> I pushed mine into the snow pile


Lol I saw some of my customers papers sticking out of snow piles this last one.


----------



## qualitycut

I think I cranked the sound bar a little to much woke the gf and the dogs


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1770002 said:


> I think I cranked the sound bar a little to much woke the gf and the dogs


dohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1770005 said:


> dohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


Sounded cool though


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1770007 said:


> Sounded cool though


It always does until wife/gf wakes up


----------



## qualitycut

Hope lwnmrr is still alive he's been mia for a while.


----------



## NorthernProServ

It gets worse....This was cleaned up Friday AM. So this is from Friday morning until today, *unbelievable*

Had the bobcat going for 5 hours on this lot, it looked like a disaster zone. Had to open up the sidewalks with it was well, drifted shut with 3-4' snow

I can not get over how this s**t blows in like this.


----------



## Drakeslayer

TKLAWN;1769986 said:


> Your bobcat does 17 mph?


Pretty close with the 22.5" wheels.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1770013 said:


> Hope lwnmrr is still alive he's been mia for a while.


Yeah, What the heck happened. He always posts when he's out working and he's always out working. No way he is sleeping.  Hopefully he's not at that farmhouse.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1770018 said:


> Yeah, What the heck happened. He always posts when he's out working and he's always out working. No way he is sleeping.  Hopefully he's not at that farmhouse.


Or maybe he's digging out his truck


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1770018 said:


> Yeah, What the heck happened. He always posts when he's out working and he's always out working. No way he is sleeping.  Hopefully he's not at that farmhouse.


Maybe fell asleep at the wheel again?


----------



## CityGuy

Race is a little slow so far. I am waiting for a big wreck.


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ;1770015 said:


> It gets worse....This was cleaned up Friday AM. So this is from Friday morning until today, *unbelievable*
> 
> Had the bobcat going for 5 hours on this lot, it looked like a disaster zone. Had to open up the sidewalks with it was well, drifted shut with 3-4' snow
> 
> I can not get over how this s**t blows in like this.


Time for a snow fence.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1770021 said:


> Or maybe he's digging out his truck


We still get pics during such an event.



Hamelfire;1770022 said:


> Maybe fell asleep at the wheel again?


I hope not. If that's true I hope he is in fact stuck in a snowbank and not on the road.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1770028 said:


> We still get pics during such an event.
> 
> I hope not. If that's true I hope he is in fact stuck in a snowbank and not on the road.


I do too. Last I heard he was going out stacking tonight?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1770027 said:


> Time for a snow fence.


No. Time for spring


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1770031 said:


> No. Time for spring


Yea that's what I was thinking a month ago


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1770031 said:


> No. Time for spring


Only if it comes slowly. No need for flooding.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1770035 said:


> Yea that's what I was thinking a month ago


We still have at least another month of snow. I heard the other day below average temps and above average precip in March.


----------



## CityGuy

Thats a big blob of green heading toward daytona.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1581768 said:


> Where does he get that. There could be 6+ weeks of snow. Who knows what will happen. This probably won't happen but there is a _*slight*_ chance of something good next weekend. John dee mentioned it and if you have any faith in the long range forecasts the GFS show the right temps and lot of liquid to work with.


Quality is not going to like that.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1770037 said:


> We still have at least another month of snow. I heard the other day below average temps and above average precip in March.


Yea last week they also said no snow for a week or maybe 10 days don't remember exactly. Lets hope they are wrong


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1770040 said:


> Quality is not going to like that.


Where you dig that post up from?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Logzilla sank. Its about time


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1770045 said:


> Where you dig that post up from?


It's my little secret.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1770040 said:


> Quality is not going to like that.


I post too much, can't even remember when I wrote that. However it reads like a novel and is totally possible. Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

Nice crash...


----------



## CityGuy

and there is the big crash I have been waiting for.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1770045 said:


> Where you dig that post up from?


If I had to guess it was last year and I was ticked off at Paul Douglas blaming the lack of snow on something. Just a hunch.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1770054 said:


> If I had to guess it was last year and I was ticked off at Paul Douglas blaming the lack of snow on something. Just a hunch.


Close but not PD. It CS on the 4


----------



## CityGuy

And Jr. is in the lead. Rain is 30 miles away.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1581775 said:


> There was some talk of a couple chances next week


I don't know now.



OC&D;1581798 said:


> I wouldn't get too excited with the temps we're expecting.





BossPlow614;1581804 said:


> Thats what I'm thinking, it's way too cold.


Maybe, we'll see.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1770055 said:


> Close but not PD. It CS on the 4


Found it and dang that was a genius post at the time. 6 weeks was more like 12 however. :laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1770061 said:


> Found it and dang that was a genius post at the time. 6 weeks was more like 12 however. :laughing:


Hoping for 12 more?

I say bring it.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1561792 said:


> It doesn't look like anyone will even get a snowflake out of Saturday now. I'm not so sure the rain on Thursday doesn't miss us as well. :realmad:


Settle down its just snow


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1770064 said:


> Settle down its just snow


I know I know. I get so emotionally involved with snow chances.


----------



## qualitycut

Lap 30 when it starts to rain?


----------



## CityGuy

TKLAWN;1563498 said:


> Everything is just wet here with regular old rain. Oh boy!


Ummm Better look outside again.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1770063 said:


> Hoping for 12 more?
> 
> I say bring it.


I'll take 6 weeks. I love snow but even I have my limits. We are supposed to get snow in March but May is a little much for me. It was a little fun navigating a peddle pub through 6" of snow at the end of April last year though. If Spring comes too early I panic with all the equipment not being ready. I need a few week buffer between seasons at least.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1770069 said:


> I'll take 6 weeks. I love snow but even I have my limits. We are supposed to get snow in March but May is a little much for me. It was a little fun navigating a peddle pub through 6" of snow at the end of April last year though. If Spring comes too early I panic with all the equipment not being ready. I need a few week buffer between seasons at least.


Well with all the snow on the ground I don't think that will be an issue


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1563671 said:


> Well went to the dentist and fell on my a$$ in the parking lot.


Walk much?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1770071 said:


> Well with all the snow on the ground I don't think that will be an issue


I agree. I have seen piles melt fast but we have only had about two days of real melting all winter. That's pretty unusual. It will take a lot to get rid of these piles. And if I had to guess we are not done. If you guys would like I can call it a season but that didn't work out last year so well. :laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1770076 said:


> Walk much?


I thought he played hockey. Hockey players don't fall on the ice they have an uncanny ability to regain their balance. Wait.....he was a goalie, nevermind.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1565774 said:


> Scalloped potato's accident again??


Care to explain?


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1770078 said:


> I agree. I have seen piles melt fast but we have only had about two days of real melting all winter. That's pretty unusual. It will take a lot to get rid of these piles. And if I had to guess we are not done. If you guys would like I can call it a season but that didn't work out last year so well. :laughing:


I hope it goes slow with the frost so deep. Things could get really messy if it gets too warm to fast.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1770082 said:


> Care to explain?


Well Unit was making Scalloped potatoes and his daughter cut her hand on a mandolin slicer. Hows that for a memory?


----------



## CityGuy

Wow is it quiet in here. Is everyone dead?


----------



## Camden

If Dale Jr's out front they will call the race as soon as there's a drop of rain. Just watch.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1770084 said:


> Well Unit was making Scalloped potatoes and his daughter cut her hand on a mandolin slicer. Hows that for a memory?


Wow, I better go back farther then.


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1770086 said:


> If Dale Jr's out front they will call the race as soon as there's a drop of rain. Just watch.


You can bet your ass on that one.

Poster boy for nascar.


----------



## CityGuy

82 to go and Jr. is leading.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1770022 said:


> Maybe fell asleep at the wheel again?


Been 17 years since I've fallen asleep at the wheel.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Lwnmwrman would probably be running 15th or so with the hemi and DXT in the race right now.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1770083 said:


> I hope it goes slow with the frost so deep. Things could get really messy if it gets too warm to fast.


Yea my ac unit was almost under water last year I just remembered today when I was outside that I should have raised it up oops


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1550504 said:


> looking foreward to the new year,
> hope everyone heals up soon and also get the busted rigs fixed
> 
> Almost had a visit to the ER on Christmas. My daughter raked her thumb acrossed a mandoline slicer
> cutting down scalloped potatos. She's a hair stylist, couldn't imagine her cutting my hair without thumbs.


Here ya go Hamel.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1770096 said:


> Yea my ac unit was almost under water last year I just remembered today when I was outside that I should have raised it up oops


There is always next year for that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;1770017 said:


> Pretty close with the 22.5" wheels.


You run 255/75R22.5???


----------



## qualitycut

He's alive......


----------



## Camden

Right when DW was talking about how strong Jr is running Biffle blew by him LOL That was perfect.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1770030 said:


> I do too. Last I heard he was going out stacking tonight?


Correct. Training an employee tonight so I can sleep.


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1770101 said:


> Right when DW was talking about how strong Jr is running Biffle blew by him LOL That was perfect.


Loved it...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1770037 said:


> We still have at least another month of snow. I heard the other day below average temps and above average precip in March.


You must have read my statement NWS liked on facebook.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1770104 said:


> You must have read my statement NWS liked on facebook.


Nope heard that at work.


----------



## Camden

Quick poll question: Would you rather have sub-0 temps or 90+ degree temps with dew points 70+ degrees?

Give me the cold ANY day.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1770104 said:


> You must have read my statement NWS liked on facebook.


I just saw that earlier today. Nice work WeaTherMan22


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1770107 said:


> Quick poll question: Would you rather have sub-0 temps or 90+ degree temps with dew points 70+ degrees?
> 
> Give me the cold ANY day.


Cold

I can dress for that.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1770107 said:


> Quick poll question: Would you rather have sub-0 temps or 90+ degree temps with dew points 70+ degrees?
> 
> Give me the cold ANY day.


I take the cold any day. You can dress for the cold, nothing you can do about 90+ and high dew points. Just the thought of it gives me heat stroke.


----------



## Camden

I'm with you guys, you can always put on enough clothes to stay warm but there's nothing you can put on to stay cool.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So #3 for the pole, Jr. for the win???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'd rather have 90 and humid. I can quit and go home early. The grass will be there tomorrow.

Plus it gives me an excuse to spend more time at the courtyards of the apartments around the U.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1770116 said:


> So #3 for the pole, Jr. for the win???


Looking that way.

Time will tell.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1770107 said:


> Quick poll question: Would you rather have sub-0 temps or 90+ degree temps with dew points 70+ degrees?
> 
> Give me the cold ANY day.


Cold for sure I absolutely hate humidity


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1770117 said:


> I'd rather have 90 and humid. I can quit and go home early. The grass will be there tomorrow.
> 
> Plus it gives me an excuse to spend more time at the courtyards of the apartments around the U.


In your case so will the snow. Who ae you kidding. Lol


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1770120 said:


> In your case so will the snow. Who ae you kidding. Lol


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## BossPlow614

Ill take 95 & humid all day long over this cold bs!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1770121 said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:


Geez......


----------



## CityGuy

88 still up front


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1770122 said:


> Ill take 95 & humid all day long over this cold bs!!!!!


I was waiting for you to chime in. Hot and humid....yeah yeah yeah. :waving:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

One thing with the her weather is women hardly have clothes on. When its cold you can't see nothing let alone if its a woman, man or both.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1770123 said:


> Geez......


Sorry, all in good fun. It made me laugh though.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1770126 said:


> I was waiting for you to chime in. Hot and humid....yeah yeah yeah. :waving:


He can pack it in a bag and take it south.

You and I can plow year round.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1770127 said:


> One thing with the her weather is women hardly have clothes on. When its cold you can't see nothing let alone if its a woman, man or both.


Fuzzy mittens, fuzzy sweaters and yoga pants. That's all I need. I like my presents wrapped.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1770127 said:


> One thing with the her weather is women hardly have clothes on. When its cold you can't see nothing let alone if its a woman, man or both.


You have a point? Hmmm


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1770130 said:


> Fuzzy mittens, fuzzy sweaters and yoga pants. That's all I need. I like my presents wrapped.


Yup and they should ban long coats


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1770128 said:


> Sorry, all in good fun. It made me laugh though.


Made me laugh too. However, my foreclosed sidewalk properties were sold on Friday, so I don't get that extra income anymore.


----------



## Camden

Jr does appear to have a strong car. I really hope his lack of talent will cost him the race...fingers crossed!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1770131 said:


> You have a point? Hmmm


Why do you think I posted about hanging around the courtyards / pools around the U?


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1770132 said:


> Yup and they should ban long coats


I prefer the mystery of what if anything may be underneith.


----------



## skorum03

DAHL says another "whopper" next weekend.....


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1770135 said:


> Why do you think I posted about hanging around the courtyards / pools around the U?


Cause your a creeper?


----------



## CityGuy

And Jrs. night be done due to barebond on the grill.


----------



## CityGuy

skorum03;1770139 said:


> DAHL says another "whopper" next weekend.....


Bring it.

I don't trust them. They can't predict today let alone 7 days.


----------



## Camden

Hamelfire;1770141 said:


> And Jrs. night be done due to barebond on the grill.


Not enough laps left to make a difference!!! Shoot!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

1 to go.....................


----------



## CityGuy

Jr.. wins. Big wreck at the end.........


----------



## Camden

Well that sucked. Second worst start to a Nascar season ever (the worst start was the 1st time Jr won).


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## CityGuy

What the F happened to Jessica Miles hair? She looks well you formulate your own opinion.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1770078 said:


> If you guys would like I can call it a season but that didn't work out last year so well. :laughing:


You shut your mouth when you're talking to me.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1770104 said:


> You must have read my statement NWS liked on facebook.


I did! ............


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1770151 said:


>


Looks like fun


----------



## skorum03

Is everyone who's not working already in bed or what?


----------



## BossPlow614

Watching the replay of Supercross from last night.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1770176 said:


> Is everyone who's not working already in bed or what?


Thought we lost the alternator. So far not.

Another driver grabbed a truck, went to a different lot, plow don't work, so he's on his way back to get a different truck.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Made a pile last night.


----------



## skorum03

Drakeslayer;1770180 said:


> Made a pile last night.


Just a little pile.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1770179 said:


> Thought we lost the alternator. So far not.
> 
> Another driver grabbed a truck, went to a different lot, plow don't work, so he's on his way back to get a different truck.


Better then the transmission problems you have been having


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1770182 said:


> Better then the transmission problems you have been having


So far, yes.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;1770180 said:


> Made a pile last night.


Is your dash cracked??


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1770117 said:


> I'd rather have 90 and humid. I can quit and go home early. The grass will be there tomorrow.
> 
> Plus it gives me an excuse to spend more time at the courtyards of the apartments around the U.


Yeah baby!!


----------



## banonea

skorum03;1770176 said:


> Is everyone who's not working already in bed or what?


Just got in from pushing back piles. In my jammie jams drinking a apple pucker and pink grapefruit juice. .....well deserved.


----------



## ryde307

I'm out blowing back a dump site.
Drake that sucks about the skid. We drive ours everywhere. In the last 2 nights our tool cat has gone from Hopkins to Minneapolis golden valley and Minnetonka. I have it at 394 and Louisiana right now. Passed some cops have had no issues


----------



## ryde307

I did get pulled over last night at 130am I was driving through lots in excelsior seeing what needed salt. The roads we so icy I didn't stop for stop signs cause I couldn't restart. Blew passed a cop hiding in a parking lot. He thought I was drunk. Told him roads are to icy to stop. He agreed and said just try not to do it around bars at closing or you will keep getting pulled over by cops ..thinking I'm drunk.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Man my sleep schedule is all messed up I'm wide awake


----------



## Polarismalibu

ryde307;1770206 said:


> I did get pulled over last night at 130am I was driving through lots in excelsior seeing what needed salt. The roads we so icy I didn't stop for stop signs cause I couldn't restart. Blew passed a cop hiding in a parking lot. He thought I was drunk. Told him roads are to icy to stop. He agreed and said just try not to do it around bars at closing or you will keep getting pulled over by cops ..thinking I'm drunk.


I was doing that last night. Pulling the skid I was having a really hard time getting going from a stop.


----------



## Greenery

ryde307;1770205 said:


> I'm out blowing back a dump site.
> Drake that sucks about the skid. We drive ours everywhere. In the last 2 nights our tool cat has gone from Hopkins to Minneapolis golden valley and Minnetonka. I have it at 394 and Louisiana right now. Passed some cops have had no issues


Wasnt that you reporting a skid traveling down 394 the other night.

Roads sure but freeways? Sounds a little sketchy to me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Finished the school. Headed home to get 3-4 hours of sleep before the next round of apartment clearing / landfill plowing.....

2 other schools, 3/4 of the sidewalks weren't done.

Headed out to get sidewalks before schools open in 2 hours.


----------



## SnowGuy73

0° clear calm. 

05:40


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS has me at a 50% chance of less than 1" before 23:00 tonight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu says .3" tonight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Barlow says a dusting to a half inch tonight. 

No big storms insight, just cold ..


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS hourly is up to .7" this morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Marler says dusting to a half inch tonight.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1770243 said:


> Barlow says a dusting to a half inch tonight.
> 
> No big storms insight, just cold ..


Don't he and Dahl work together? Or say the opposite?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1770251 said:


> Don't he and Dahl work together? Or say the opposite?


Same channel, what's Dahl say?

I was in bed by 9 last night.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1770253 said:


> Same channel, what's Dahl say?
> 
> I was in bed by 9 last night.


Dahl said possible "whopper" next weekend.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1770255 said:


> Dahl said possible "whopper" next weekend.


O there still talking about that huh? Everyone is showing snow on Sunday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Mikey on 4 says maybe a coating here, Jim more.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1770260 said:


> Mikey on 4 says maybe a coating here, Jim more.


Also showing snow for Friday and flurries Sunday.


----------



## Green Grass

Greenery;1770215 said:


> Wasnt that you reporting a skid traveling down 394 the other night.
> 
> Roads sure but freeways? Sounds a little sketchy to me.


I am the one who saw one but it wasn't Ryde's


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I have 60% chance of less than inch tonight and 20% Sunday and thats it for now.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1770265 said:


> I have 60% chance of less than inch tonight and 20% Sunday and thats it for now.....


Same........


----------



## CityGuy

Time to load up some salt and head out winging back. This should be fun.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1770279 said:


> Time to load up some salt and head out winging back. This should be fun.


Luckily you're paid by the hour.


----------



## OC&D

Greenery;1770215 said:


> Roads sure but freeways? Sounds a little sketchy to me.


Interstates are the only no no. I've taken wheel loaders down state highways and just about everything else. Crosstown, Cedar, 55, all OK....394? Not so much.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Where did everyone go?


----------



## CityGuy

Working hard. or hardly working. You decide.


----------



## qualitycut

Im still laying in bed, first day I have nothing to do an was up way before I wanted to.


----------



## ryde307

Anyone out near waconia that could salt a lot asap? A guy just called and we wouldn't be able to get a truck there in time. It's at hwy 7 and 10. Said approx 30 x 100.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Gotta drag the skid to hit a one time resi. We tried to get it open with the v a couple days ago and it's not happening. She agreed to pay cash for us to bring the skid finally after she was late for work today


----------



## skorum03

Polarismalibu;1770408 said:


> Gotta drag the skid to hit a one time resi. We tried to get it open with the v a couple days ago and it's not happening. She agreed to pay cash for us to bring the skid finally after she was late for work today


When that storm started thursday afternoon i thought for sure I would need a skid for some of them. Got lucky though. Did not want to have to pull one around. Chain on chain off such a PITA


----------



## Camden

skorum03;1770428 said:


> When that storm started thursday afternoon i thought for sure I would need a skid for some of them. Got lucky though. Did not want to have to pull one around. Chain on chain off such a PITA


I need to pull my skid around to do cell towers and the unstrapping/strapping was a huge PITA. So I finally found the solution...I use a chain plus a ratchet strap to do the actual "securing". They make ratchet straps specially for chain tightening and they've allowed me to tie down the skid in about 2 minutes.


----------



## Polarismalibu

It only takes a few minutes to load and unload it's worth the cash they are paying for it. The skid was already hooked up to the truck ready to go. Might as well make the money while I can.


----------



## skorum03

Camden;1770452 said:


> I need to pull my skid around to do cell towers and the unstrapping/strapping was a huge PITA. So I finally found the solution...I use a chain plus a ratchet strap to do the actual "securing". They make ratchet straps specially for chain tightening and they've allowed me to tie down the skid in about 2 minutes.


Now that would be nice. Might have to look in to those


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1770452 said:


> I need to pull my skid around to do cell towers and the unstrapping/strapping was a huge PITA. So I finally found the solution...I use a chain plus a ratchet strap to do the actual "securing". They make ratchet straps specially for chain tightening and they've allowed me to tie down the skid in about 2 minutes.


If all you do is haul the skid on that trailer in the winter do what we did and fix the chain and binder all in one and "perminately" attach to the trailer. Goes really fast for us now.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Hamelfire;1770027 said:


> Time for a snow fence.


They "forgot" to put it up.



jimslawnsnow;1770031 said:


> No. Time for spring


ha, yes I agree


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;1770408 said:


> Gotta drag the skid to hit a one time resi. We tried to get it open with the v a couple days ago and it's not happening. She agreed to pay cash for us to bring the skid finally after she was late for work today


I thought i was finally done with everything last night. Turns out i completely forgot about a guy that calls here and there to have his lot plowed. It needs a skid to do it luckily for him its still connected to the truck.

As for loading unloading 2-3 minutes easy.

Snap binders on one end with ratchets on the other.

Or for super quick you can do like some others ive seen and use nothing... i hope their not going far.


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu - are they going to replace your shock or rebuild under warranty?


----------



## unit28

Ia metgen ...................


----------



## NorthernProServ

Greenery;1770465 said:


> Or for super quick you can do like some others ive seen and use nothing... i hope their not going far.


And pray DOT is looking the other way when your doing it!


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;1770473 said:


> Ia metgen ...................


What????????????????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This is starting to drag out a little too far.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I smell.

I need a haircut.

I need an oil change.

I need some salt.

I'm hungry.

Surprisingly, I'm not too tired.

Butt is sore.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Chipotle will make it all better.


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1770465 said:


> I thought i was finally done with everything last night. Turns out i completely forgot about a guy that calls here and there to have his lot plowed. It needs a skid to do it luckily for him its still connected to the truck.
> 
> As for loading unloading 2-3 minutes easy.
> 
> Snap binders on one end with ratchets on the other.
> 
> Or for super quick you can do like some others ive seen and use nothing... i hope their not going far.


I see a lot of guys hook up the front back up a bit then just binder the rear two


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That hit the spot.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1770467 said:


> Polarismalibu - are they going to replace your shock or rebuild under warranty?


I took it in for warranty but their roof collapse so I'm just trying to get it back now


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;1770497 said:


> I took it in for warranty but their roof collapse so I'm just trying to get it back now


Their roof collapsed? Oh **** that sucks.

Your sleds ok?


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1770483 said:


> I smell.
> 
> I need a haircut.
> 
> I need an oil change.
> 
> I need some salt.
> 
> I'm hungry.
> 
> Surprisingly, I'm not too tired.
> 
> Butt is sore.


Do we want to know about the butt?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1770502 said:


> Their roof collapsed? Oh **** that sucks.
> 
> Your sleds ok?


Yep just dug it out of the snow outside behind the building


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1770473 said:


> Ia metgen ...................


Most I see is .45 inches of snow today... then nothing the rest of the week???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1770504 said:


> Do we want to know about the butt?


 I don't know....do you????


----------



## CityGuy

Just heard Harold Ramois of ghost busters died at age 69.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1770508 said:


> I don't know....do you????


No thanks..........


----------



## Camden

Green Grass;1770504 said:


> Do we want to know about the butt?


Camden <-------This guy does NOT want to know


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1770508 said:


> I don't know....do you????


I'm thinking the answer is no from us all


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1770507 said:


> Most I see is .45 inches of snow today... then nothing the rest of the week???


It will change.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1770513 said:


> Just heard Harold Ramois of ghost busters died at age 69.


Sucks!.............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dahl just said sizable storm starting Saturday and continuing in Monday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS hourly is down to .3" for me tonight now. Hope it keeps dropping!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1770542 said:


> Dahl just said sizable storm starting Saturday and continuing in Monday.


Of course he did!


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1770542 said:


> Dahl just said sizable storm starting Saturday and continuing in Monday.


As SSS would say:

Bring it.

payuppayuppayup


----------



## Green Grass

Axle parts


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1770542 said:


> Dahl just said sizable storm starting Saturday and continuing in Monday.


F thar... Going to have a kit of customersvwith 3/4 of a driveway left


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1770542 said:


> Dahl just said sizable storm starting Saturday and continuing in Monday.





SnowGuy73;1770545 said:


> Of course he did!


whats new!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1770542 said:


> Dahl just said sizable storm starting Saturday and continuing in Monday.


Funny he says that and his co workers don't mention a word about it


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1770554 said:


> F thar... Going to have a kit of customersvwith 3/4 of a driveway left


Same here, this s**t is not funny no more.

Pushed backed piles again yesterday along with cleaning up the war zone from the earlier picture. Another big storm and will be no more room to push back anymore.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Green Grass;1770550 said:


> Axle parts


That sucks!

Front or back ?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1770561 said:


> Funny he says that and his co workers don't mention a word about it


He also said that last Monday so hopefully he's wrong this time


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

There IS a larger storm than this last one on the GFS, but at this time it's closer to MO than MN.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1770567 said:


> There IS a larger storm than this last one on the GFS, but at this time it's closer to MO than MN.


For when? That thing can stay in MO


----------



## NorthernProServ




----------



## qualitycut

Ooops my post got edited.


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1770554 said:


> F thar... Going to have a kit of customersvwith 3/4 of a driveway left


Same here.

MO can keep the storm!!!


----------



## Green Grass

NorthernProServ;1770564 said:


> That sucks!
> 
> Front or back ?


Front collar.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1770581 said:
 

>


Saw that this morning too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1770583 said:


> Ooops my post got edited.


Big brother is always watching!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1770602 said:


> Front collar.


No good!!!!!


----------



## TKLAWN

ryde307;1770360 said:


> Anyone out near waconia that could salt a lot asap? A guy just called and we wouldn't be able to get a truck there in time. It's at hwy 7 and 10. Said approx 30 x 100.


Same guy called us too, had to tell him no. He said he had a truck waiting to unload and the dock was too icy..


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1770567 said:


> There IS a larger storm than this last one on the GFS, but at this time it's closer to MO than MN.


Hope it keeps its tail there. Bring on 3-4 inchers for now


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1770583 said:


> Ooops my post got edited.


What was it


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1770567 said:


> There IS a larger storm than this last one on the GFS, but at this time it's closer to MO than MN.


if that's new then nothing has changed from a couple days ago.
From what I looked at on Saturday it was South also.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;1770581 said:


>


I could handle that


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1770615 said:


> if that's new then nothing has changed from a couple days ago.
> From what I looked at on Saturday it was South also.


Hope so. Other wise I'll have to go get another skid or buy a dang blower for one or a cab for my 2320. Or hell just use my dads Deere 4650


----------



## unit28

besides it's about 140 hrs out

.....what could happen between now and then?


----------



## SnowGuy73

The one chick looks like a damn giant compared to the other one!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dahl just said lots of sunshine out there now........ Its cloudy here! and no mention of the "big storm" this weekend.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1770629 said:


> Dahl just said lots of sunshine out there now........ Its cloudy here! and no mention of the "big storm" this weekend.


Yeah cloudy as piss here too. Where are you guys hearing during the day?


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;1770629 said:


> Dahl just said lots of sunshine out there now........ Its cloudy here! and no mention of the "big storm" this weekend.


looked at the UV index couple days ago

We were at 3UV Saturday
MNDOT should have thrown it down heavy that day.

We're at 1 today
if that now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1770634 said:


> Yeah cloudy as piss here too. Where are you guys hearing during the day?


He popped in on whatever the show is that I posted the picture of above.... Waiting for an oil change.


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1770636 said:


> looked at the UV index couple days ago
> 
> We were at 3UV Saturday
> MNDOT should have thrown it down heavy that day.
> 
> We're at 1 today
> if that now.


Saturday and yesterday you could really feel the suns power!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1770641 said:


> He popped in on whatever the show is that I posted the picture of above.... Waiting for an oil change.


Twin cities live, that's the name.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1770583 said:


> Ooops my post got edited.


Saw that... you gotta be kidding me!


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1770581 said:


>


I'll take it


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1770651 said:


> I'll take it


Still too much and too close for this guy!


----------



## SnowGuy73

11 says .1" for the metro tonight. 

Light snow Sunday.


----------



## ryde307

TKLAWN;1770608 said:


> Same guy called us too, had to tell him no. He said he had a truck waiting to unload and the dock was too icy..


Yea i told him I could come later today but if he is in that big of a bind goto the gas station and grab 5 bags of solar salt.


----------



## SnowGuy73

.2" tonight. 

Up to 50% chance for Sunday 30% Monday now on 5


----------



## skorum03

unit28;1770623 said:


> besides it's about 140 hrs out
> 
> .....what could happen between now and then?


Nothing. Nothing could happen. It couldn't possibly change.



SnowGuy73;1770677 said:


> .2" tonight.
> 
> Up to 50% chance for Sunday 30% Monday now on 5


Ahhhh the percentages begin their rise..... I remember that happening last tuesday when we started talking about it....


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1770682 said:


> Nothing. Nothing could happen. It couldn't possibly change.
> 
> Ahhhh the percentages begin their rise..... I remember that happening last tuesday when we started talking about it....


Its happened more than just last Tuesday..... Clowns!

NWS is still at 20%.... Until the night time clowns arrive tonight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1770691 said:


> Its happened more than just last Tuesday..... Clowns!


He also said it looks to be south now but it needs to be watched..... Which means were screwed!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dahl says snow may dry up for tonight.

Measurable snow Sunday onto Monday he's now saying.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ian shows snow Sunday but no mention of it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I am officially out of a truck. Gonna reheat Asian from the other night, take a shower and see if I can stay awake for The Voice.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1770692 said:


> He also said it looks to be south now but it needs to be watched..... Which means were screwed!


Three days ago it was right on top of us and huge. It could easily move back. It actually has nudged north and is in Iowa now. Not the giant storm but enough to watch. I'll keep ya posted.:laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It might be "in" IA, but certainly not centered in IA.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1770716 said:


> It might be "in" IA, but certainly not centered in IA.


That run is old now and I never said it was ALL in Iowa. Get your stuff together Lwnmwr, no excuses. It ain't all in Arkansas , lets just say that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1770706 said:


> Three days ago it was right on top of us and huge. It could easily move back. It actually has nudged north and is in Iowa now. Not the giant storm but enough to watch. I'll keep ya posted.:laughing:


Wonderful!....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Shafer on wcco radio just said no snow on sight..... Were screwed!


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1770728 said:


> Shafer on wcco radio just said no snow on sight..... Were screwed!


This past storm went really well for me. Not that I want another foot of snow, but if it is going to snow. We might as well get two inches. Its not even march yet. How close are we to season average?


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1770728 said:


> Shafer on wcco radio just said no snow on sight..... Were screwed!


I think the last three storms have all started out as no snow in sight. If accuweather shows 40's and dry next week we are screwed.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1770741 said:


> This past storm went really well for me. Not that I want another foot of snow, but if it is going to snow. We might as well get two inches. Its not even march yet. How close are we to season average?


We are over the average


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;1770741 said:


> This past storm went really well for me. Not that I want another foot of snow, but if it is going to snow. We might as well get two inches. Its not even march yet. How close are we to season average?


We are something like 15" above average for this point in the season. 57" or so at the airport.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1770746 said:


> We are something like 15" above average for this point in the season. 57" or so at the airport.


55 and 45 are the average, one is 10 year, one is 100 year. Forget which one is which.

I love starting up the PS4 and having no idea where the discs are.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1770728 said:


> Shafer on wcco radio just said no snow on sight..... Were screwed!


Needs to wait till I get my truck back on Wednesday.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1770770 said:


> Needs to wait till I get my truck back on Wednesday.


You still haven't got it back?


----------



## wintergreen82

I guarantee it hits us. Still moving snow. At least we are getting to haul it now. Residential areas are screwed. Gfs keeps bringing it or way. It always goes away and then comes back. You watch we will get hit.


----------



## qualitycut

So if I seen that right they are going to have the light rail drivers practice for the next 3.5 months and starting April they will run 5am to 7am 7 days a week with no passengers till middle of June!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

I say bring on the snow! After the ride I just took on my sled I want more and more snow to play in


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1770792 said:


> I say bring on the snow! After the ride I just took on my sled I want more and more snow to play in


Man you crazy...


----------



## albhb3

well if it makes you guys feel any better on highway 8 up by clayton wi are complete **** think Saturday up there still nothing like fighting it with a semi


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1770794 said:


> Man you crazy...


You use to be like us.  Now your one of them. :crying:

What happened?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1770728 said:


> Shafer on wcco radio just said no snow on sight..... Were screwed!


THats what they said last week too.


----------



## banonea

wintergreen82;1770785 said:


> I guarantee it hits us. Still moving snow. At least we are getting to haul it now. Residential areas are screwed. Gfs keeps bringing it or way. It always goes away and then comes back. You watch we will get hit.


We are going out this weekend to stack snow back with a loader. No one wants to pay to remove but will pay to stack. Going to rent the loader on Fri to Mon for a 1 day rate and get all my accounts cleaned up. If you need snow stacked wintergreen hit me up. I will shoot you a good price.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1770794 said:


> Man you crazy...


Playing in the powder in the sled makes slaving away in a plow truck days on end well worth it


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1770794 said:


> Man you crazy...


Bring the snow. I keep seeing payup


----------



## CityGuy

Wild classic on FSN.


----------



## CityGuy

Oh and its' lightly snowing at the homestead.


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1770809 said:


> Oh and its' lightly snowing at the homestead.


Coating on the drive and still lightly coming down.


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1770810 said:


> Coating on the drive and still lightly coming down.


Maybe a salt run for a few of you out there.


----------



## CityGuy

I think the wife just coughed up a lung. Going to be a long night. She stayed home today not feeling well.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1770691 said:


> Its happened more than just last Tuesday..... Clowns!
> 
> NWS is still at 20%.... Until the night time clowns arrive tonight.


Coincidence that there is a shortage of "working clowns" and excess weather guys??

I think not!


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1770800 said:


> You use to be like us.  Now your one of them. :crying:
> 
> What happened?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


The ratio is starting to even out me boy!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1770809 said:


> Oh and its' lightly snowing at the homestead.


Good! I hope we get a foot!


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1770825 said:


> The ratio is starting to even out me boy!


If it was May I would join ya'll. But its February. Looks like I need to change my signature.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1770828 said:


> Good! I hope we get a foot!


That makes to of us.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light snow in Shakopee.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Testing. Testing.


----------



## wintergreen82

banonea;1770803 said:


> We are going out this weekend to stack snow back with a loader. No one wants to pay to remove but will pay to stack. Going to rent the loader on Fri to Mon for a 1 day rate and get all my accounts cleaned up. If you need snow stacked wintergreen hit me up. I will shoot you a good price.


Thanks I think we should have most done. What are you renting?


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1770831 said:


> That makes to of us.


A couple 2-3" events in early-mid March followed immediately by 50+ degrees and increasing from there would be great.


----------



## SSS Inc.

We seem to have a problem here.


----------



## TKLAWN

BossPlow614;1770843 said:


> A couple 2-3" events in early-mid March followed immediately by 50+ degrees and increasing from there would be great.


I could handle that.


----------



## mnlefty

LwnmwrMan22;1770750 said:


> 55 and 45 are the average, one is 10 year, one is 100 year. Forget which one is which.
> 
> I love starting up the PS4 and having no idea where the discs are.


If memory serves 54/55 is the 30 year avg, 45 is the avg back to beginning of records around 1886. Either way we are over even if it doesn't snow for the rest of the year.


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1770843 said:


> A couple 2-3" events in early-mid March followed immediately by 50+ degrees and increasing from there would be great.


Negative! I will take the snow but we need a gradual warm up week of 30's, then week or 2 of 40's and so on or we will have major flooding with the frost so deep.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1770845 said:


> We seem to have a problem here.


It's supposed to look like that right? :laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1770800 said:


> You use to be like us.  Now your one of them. :crying:
> 
> What happened?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


This winter happened lol.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1770845 said:


> We seem to have a problem here.


Yea to much snow stuck to the front of the plow


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1770831 said:


> That makes to of us.


You were just complaining the other day because you had to work a 12 hour shift


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1770852 said:


> It's supposed to look like that right? :laughing:


Its great for back dragging now. Its a backup truck that came into play for about 2 hours this last storm when SSS Sr. took out a handicap sign. :laughing: Darn slide box broke right off the hinge where it connects to the wing. Nothing's bent though so that's a good thing.


----------



## qualitycut

I don't mind a couple 2 inch snows those are easy and where I make money. Big ones don't do anyt financially for me besides make less money


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1770861 said:


> You were just complaining the other day because you had to work a 12 hour shift


I think he just cashed his paycheck. Holiday pay bit**es.


----------



## banonea

wintergreen82;1770842 said:


> Thanks I think we should have most done. What are you renting?


John Deer 310 I think that is what it is loader/back hoe


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1770864 said:


> I don't mind a couple 2 inch snows those are easy and where I make money. Big ones don't do anyt financially for me besides make less money


Plow them twice.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1770861 said:


> You were just complaining the other day because you had to work a 12 hour shift


Ahh I get like that right after being told I have to work non stop and not being able to see the wife.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1770869 said:


> Plow them twice.


Yea I did, I make money on the smalls one because of my monthly and seasonals are not to bad then and I can pick up another 5-10 drives when I'm done. Use more fuel more time it cost more to do it


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1770845 said:


> We seem to have a problem here.


That no good!


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1770866 said:


> I think he just cashed his paycheck. Holiday pay bit**es.


Not until friday at 00:01/ THen I am going to love and hate myself. Taxes, ughhhh


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1770871 said:


> Ahh I get like that right after being told I have to work non stop and not being able to see the wife.


Thats my only positive while plowing is I dont have to see the gf until my shoveler quits


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1770871 said:


> Ahh I get like that right after being told I have to work non stop and not being able to see the wife.


Blizzards are like a trip to Vegas with the guys for me.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1770872 said:


> Yea I did, I make money on the smalls one because of my monthly and seasonals are not to bad then and I can pick up another 5-10 drives when I'm done. Use more fuel more time it cost more to do it


Don't you go seasonal and per times up to so many inches then so much after that? 0-6 is XXX and then it;s xxx after 6 inches?


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1770879 said:


> Blizzards are like a trip to Vegas with the guys for me.


Well we are on a schedual at my house with dr. orders for timing if you know what I mean..


----------



## SnowGuy73

So much for the snow staying "well south of the metro" Dahl, you damn clown!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1770875 said:


> That no good!


Its not pretty. Had to thaw it out inside the shop before I could see what happened. The mid storm conversation was it wouldn't go back in. I thought it was frozen and had no idea it was angled the wrong way. I'll be taking it apart tomorrow and hopefully the cylinder isn't bent.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1770884 said:


> Its not pretty. Had to thaw it out inside the shop before I could see what happened. The mid storm conversation was it wouldn't go back in. I thought it was frozen and had no idea it was angled the wrong way. I'll be taking it apart tomorrow and hopefully the cylinder isn't bent.


I think I had one of mine do that once too, I don't remember what the cause or remedy was though.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1770882 said:


> Well we are on a schedual at my house with dr. orders for timing if you know what I mean..


Back in health class when they said it only takes once is TRUE at my house.  Hey honey, lets have a kid......Done.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1770881 said:


> Don't you go seasonal and per times up to so many inches then so much after that? 0-6 is XXX and then it;s xxx after 6 inches?


I have a charge for more snow but its not a lot. Still doesnt make up for all the extra time and gas. And seasonals are just flat rate, for now. Also takes way more time now because of there being zero room for snow


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1770886 said:


> I think I had one of mine do that once too, I don't remember what the cause or remedy was though.


The slide box more or less severed where it attaches to the pivot by the wing. Going to see if I can weld it or I need to get a new one. Its a backup so I'd be willing to gamble a bit on a weld if its not beat to hell.


----------



## unit28

http://mag.ncep.noaa.gov/Image.php?...20140224+18+UTC&ps=model&scrollx=63&scrolly=0

JUST DRY HERE....FOR WEEKEND
MSLP...MEAN SEA LEVEL PRESSURE

NO ISOTHERMS, ISOBARRICS OR ISENTROPICS
BARRO LINE LOOKS COLD ENOUGH FOR FROZEN PRECIP 
ON THE NORTERN FRINGE
IF WE GET SNOW IT WON'T BE WINDY


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;1770887 said:


> Back in health class when they said it only takes once is TRUE at my house.  Hey honey, lets have a kid......Done.


first and last ehh SSS


----------



## unit28

snowguy73;1770883 said:


> so much for the snow staying "well south of the metro" dahl, you damn clown!


tis why i posted earlier 
ia metgen


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;1770893 said:


> first and last ehh SSS


x 3.............


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1770845 said:


> We seem to have a problem here.


Holy crap!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1770891 said:


> http://mag.ncep.noaa.gov/Image.php?...20140224+18+UTC&ps=model&scrollx=63&scrolly=0
> 
> JUST DRY HERE....FOR WEEKEND
> MSLP...MEAN SEA LEVEL PRESSURE
> 
> NO ISOTHERMS, ISOBARRICS OR ISENTROPICS
> BARRO LINE LOOKS COLD ENOUGH FOR FROZEN PRECIP
> ON THE NORTERN FRINGE
> IF WE GET SNOW IT WON'T BE WINDY


about time. I have no idea what the colors mean. I think the farther the lines are the less wind. right?


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1770887 said:


> Back in health class when they said it only takes once is TRUE at my house.  Hey honey, lets have a kid......Done.


For some reason not working at this house. :angry:


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1770903 said:


> For some reason not working at this house. :angry:


I think its just you lol


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1770894 said:


> tis why i posted earlier
> ia metgen


I saw what you did there Unit. Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1770894 said:


> tis why i posted earlier
> ia metgen


Might have caught that of it was in English....


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1770772 said:


> You still haven't got it back?


No the part is out of state.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1770905 said:


> I think its just you lol


Nope had that checked. All good.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1770912 said:


> No the part is out of state.


That's crappy...


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1770913 said:


> Nope had that checked. All good.


I meant maybe not doing for her.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1770913 said:


> Nope had that checked. All good.


Next blizzard we get maybe the wife can stay at the shop so things stay on schedule.


----------



## skorum03

Any of you diesel guys running bigger exhaust? Looking at systems for my truck.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1770887 said:


> Back in health class when they said it only takes once is TRUE at my house.  Hey honey, lets have a kid......Done.


True twice at my house.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1770915 said:


> I meant maybe not doing for her.


So far everything is good there too.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1770917 said:


> Next blizzard we get maybe the wife can stay at the shop so things stay on schedule.


Thats what I was thinking.


----------



## CityGuy

Still lightly snowing. Everything is white.


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;1770902 said:


> about time. I have no idea what the colors mean. I think the farther the lines are the less wind. Right?


yes.

Tight lines are higher speeds


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1770866 said:


> I think he just cashed his paycheck. Holiday pay bit**es.


Haha I bet... Our City guys are beat... they said the money is great, but it'd be nice if they had time to enjoy it!


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1770929 said:


> Haha I bet... Our City guys are beat... they said the money is great, but it'd be nice if they had time to enjoy it!


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1770929 said:


> Haha I bet... Our City guys are beat... they said the money is great, but it'd be nice if they had time to enjoy it!


They must not be married. My wife seems to enjoy it when I'm at work. She managed to come home with a new rug, curtains and lamps for one room while I was out plowing.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1770894 said:



> tis why i posted earlier
> ia metgen


Ahh I see... it was a preemptive strike... you knew the 18z GFS was going to go up... looks like 2.75" (20 to 1 ratio) at MSP through 06z Tuesday (Midnight Monday evening)... 06z Tuesday is also where the chart ends... stay tuned I guess...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1770923 said:


> Still lightly snowing. Everything is white.


Same here....


----------



## qualitycut

I don't think it snowed at all here. Darn..


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1770941 said:


> Same here....


Me three. Got about 1/16th" .


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1770920 said:


> True twice at my house.


Same here


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1770937 said:


> They must not be married. My wife seems to enjoy it when I'm at work. She managed to come home with a new rug, curtains and lamps for one room while I was out plowing.


(I think they meant themselves being able to enjoy it)


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1770945 said:


> Me three. Got about 1/16th" .


No measurement here.


----------



## qualitycut

I lied its lightly snowing.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1770961 said:


> No measurement here.


I eyeballed it.


----------



## qualitycut

Get to do some skid work in uptown tomorrow, hopefully there is some lookers out walking around


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1770964 said:


> I eyeballed it.


Ah, gotcha......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dahl says right now Sunday/Monday is looking like several inches of snow.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1770970 said:


> Dahl says right now Sunday/Monday is looking like several inches of snow.


And he will track it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1770966 said:


> Get to do some skid work in uptown tomorrow, hopefully there is some lookers out walking around


I subbed mine out, but its also getting done tomorrow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1770966 said:


> Get to do some skid work in uptown tomorrow, hopefully there is some lookers out walking around


Have fun parking. I'll be in the area about 5 a.m. and I'm not looking forward to it.


----------



## CityGuy

Still lightly snowing


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1770982 said:


> Still lightly snowing


Same...........


----------



## 09Daxman

skorum03;1770919 said:


> Any of you diesel guys running bigger exhaust? Looking at systems for my truck.


Yup,I have a 3 inch downpipe coming off of the turbo, then a 4 inch downpipe back straight piped to a 5 inch tip. my truck is a 09 dmax so I had to use a Turner to turn off the dpf ********. the only thing I wish I did differently is went for a 6 inch tip instead of 5. Everything is MBRP, downpipe, exhaust, and tip.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1770980 said:


> Have fun parking. I'll be in the area about 5 a.m. and I'm not looking forward to it.


The skid is stored up there so I'm just driving it from site to site. Why don't you guys haul at night?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1770986 said:


> The skid is stored up there so I'm just driving it from site to site. Why don't you guys haul at night?


That sounds much better. My biggest complaint about working in the city is just getting around. We usually are driving dumps so its kind of a problem. Doesn't matter what time of day in regards to parking.

As far as hauling at night, we do sometimes but I like to sleep.  Some of it is so tight to residential that we have to wait until something closer to morning. I've had people banging on truck windows and chasing us in their bath robes in the past and we like to avoid it. We used to do more downtown and that was at night for sure. The further south we get we have to watch the time of day when we are right in the middle of residential. (I know there are loopholes for snow removal but people are still crazy). If we are hauling, dump sites come into play because where we dump may not be open at night. We have our own shop to dump at but thats not always the closest place to go.


----------



## Buff89

skorum03;1770919 said:


> Any of you diesel guys running bigger exhaust? Looking at systems for my truck.


I run 5'' on my cummins mbrp


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1770845 said:


> We seem to have a problem here.


I see the problem. Trade it in for a Blue Oval and everything will be OK.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Dang its cold out. -9°


Sunday is moving on up.


----------



## unit28

Barro line moving n too
so it'll put me and lmn on the n fringe


----------



## banonea

Looking at $900.00 to replace the tailgate on my truck:realmad::crying:,talk about sucking A $ $, but if I do it I will get the one with the built in step and handle that I wantThumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS now has snow Friday, Sunday, and Monday... 

Were screwed!


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;1771068 said:


> Looking at $900.00 to replace the tailgate on my truck:realmad::crying:,talk about sucking A $ $, but if I do it I will get the one with the built in step and handle that I wantThumbs Up


Check some junk yards, eBay, Craigslist.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu has me at 3.1" for Sunday/Monday. 

This sucks!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Barlow still shows 50% Sunday and 20% Monday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Mikey says light snow Friday, Saturday, Sunday.


----------



## banonea

SnowGuy73;1771072 said:


> Check some junk yards, eBay, Craigslist.


That is junkyard price, over $2000.00 new. ebay has a place, new oem paint to match for 5oo shipped, just not sure if I trust the price for quality. didn't check craigslist yet.
How much snow are we suppose to get in Rochester this weekend?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Marler shows snow but no mention of it Sunday/Monday.... Were screwed!


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;1771079 said:


> That is junkyard price, over $2000.00 new. ebay has a place, new oem paint to match for 5oo shipped, just not sure if I trust the price for quality. didn't check craigslist yet.
> How much snow are we suppose to get in Rochester this weekend?


Holy hell!!!!! Not a cheap tailgate!


----------



## skorum03

09Daxman;1770985 said:


> Yup,I have a 3 inch downpipe coming off of the turbo, then a 4 inch downpipe back straight piped to a 5 inch tip. my truck is a 09 dmax so I had to use a Turner to turn off the dpf ********. the only thing I wish I did differently is went for a 6 inch tip instead of 5. Everything is MBRP, downpipe, exhaust, and tip.


I'm just trying to figure out how much I want to spend on a system... Looks like anywhere from 275 to 800.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Finally made it the docs yesterday for my knee. Found it to be loose in places it shouldn't be. Gave me an ex-ray and a knee brace. And I get an MRI too to see exactly what's wrong with it. So far the brace has helped some


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1771084 said:


> I'm just trying to figure out how much I want to spend on a system... Looks like anywhere from 275 to 800.


Why not keep it factory?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1771085 said:


> Finally made it the docs yesterday for my knee. Found it to be loose in places it shouldn't be. Gave me an ex-ray and a knee brace. And I get an MRI too to see exactly what's wrong with it. So far the brace has helped some


Hopefully nothing to serious.


----------



## banonea

SnowGuy73;1771083 said:


> Holy hell!!!!! Not a cheap tailgate!


craigslist has them, just not black. I might see what it would cost to repair mine. if the cost is about the same I will get a different one and use this one in the winter and keep the new one for summer. thinking about doing the same with the bumper, those are the 2 things I seem to screw up the most:laughing:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1771079 said:


> That is junkyard price, over $2000.00 new. ebay has a place, new oem paint to match for 5oo shipped, just not sure if I trust the price for quality. didn't check craigslist yet.
> How much snow are we suppose to get in Rochester this weekend?


I've ordered stuff from eBay with little problems. Only problem was I ordered a door handle for the f350 for the driver side and they sent the passenger side.They sent the driver side free and I got to keep the passengers side. Other than that no problems and saved a ton of money. You also need to watch who you buy from same as any craigslist person. What year you looking for? I saw one on craigslist, k-bid or crankyape


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;1771088 said:


> craigslist has them, just not black. I might see what it would cost to repair mine. if the cost is about the same I will get a different one and use this one in the winter and keep the new one for summer. thinking about doing the same with the bumper, those are the 2 things I seem to screw up the most:laughing:


Not a bad idea.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1771085 said:


> Finally made it the docs yesterday for my knee. Found it to be loose in places it shouldn't be. Gave me an ex-ray and a knee brace. And I get an MRI too to see exactly what's wrong with it. So far the brace has helped some


I feel your pain. I need to get My elbow checked out ( along with the rest of my body). turning the steering wheel so much this winter has my elbow feeling like it has been ripped out of the joint.... I think it is just old age:realmad:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1771087 said:


> Hopefully nothing to serious.


Me too. But I gotta get it fixed. Can't even lay in bed or sit very long anymore


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1771091 said:


> I've ordered stuff from eBay with little problems. Only problem was I ordered a door handle for the f350 for the driver side and they sent the passenger side.They sent the driver side free and I got to keep the passengers side. Other than that no problems and saved a ton of money. You also need to watch who you buy from same as any craigslist person. What year you looking for? I saw one on craigslist, k-bid or crankyape


Yup, I order a lot from eBay with very few problems.


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1771086 said:


> Why not keep it factory?


Cause I'm young and dumb and like to spend money on loud things


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1771091 said:


> I've ordered stuff from eBay with little problems. Only problem was I ordered a door handle for the f350 for the driver side and they sent the passenger side.They sent the driver side free and I got to keep the passengers side. Other than that no problems and saved a ton of money. You also need to watch who you buy from same as any craigslist person. What year you looking for? I saw one on craigslist, k-bid or crankyape


2011 F350 Black. I would like to find one with the step, mine doesn't have it and it would be nice to have. Mine has the backup camera in the handle, but I can use my camera


----------



## banonea

skorum03;1771096 said:


> Cause I'm young and dumb and like to spend money on loud things


I am old and smart(some times) and I like loud exaust, but only on my bike. I found people whine at 3am when you are plowing and they wake from a sound sleep from the plow truck


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1771091 said:


> I've ordered stuff from eBay with little problems. Only problem was I ordered a door handle for the f350 for the driver side and they sent the passenger side.They sent the driver side free and I got to keep the passengers side. Other than that no problems and saved a ton of money. You also need to watch who you buy from same as any craigslist person. What year you looking for? I saw one on craigslist, k-bid or crankyape


I have as well, but when there is a $1500.00 difference on a new OEM part, and they are going to match the paint code for the truck for $500.00 shipped with all the guts included it makes me wonder about the quality of the part.
I love my truck and as my wife says I live it the dam thing so I don't mind spending some money to keep it looking nice, but dam that is allot for a tailgate


----------



## skorum03

banonea;1771100 said:


> I am old and smart(some times) and I like loud exaust, but only on my bike. I found people whine at 3am when you are plowing and they wake from a sound sleep from the plow truck


Yeah I thought about that. But I also thought about how my truck was loud when it rolled off the assembly line so I;m assuming most people get woken up anyways.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Right now it looks like 3 or 4 fluffy inches starting friday morning and ending tuesday morning... I suppose I could handle 3 or 4 pushes on my 1 inch stuff... definitely going to deserve a new truck this spring


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1771096 said:


> Cause I'm young and dumb and like to spend money on loud things


Ah, I see.

We've all been there.


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;1771100 said:


> I am old and smart(some times) and I like loud exaust, but only on my bike. I found people whine at 3am when you are plowing and they wake from a sound sleep from the plow truck


Very true!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1771113 said:


> Right now it looks like 3 or 4 fluffy inches starting friday morning and ending tuesday morning... I suppose I could handle 3 or 4 pushes on my 1 inch stuff... definitely going to deserve a new truck this spring


Great, just in time to completely screw yet another weekend....

This sucks!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Just realized this bobcat has a weather band on the radio. Well isn't that fun.


----------



## wintergreen82

I think there has either been snow or a chance for us every weekend but two this entire season. We haven't been able to do anything but hang tight. It's getting old.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

wintergreen82;1771130 said:


> I think there has either been snow or a chance for us every weekend but two this entire season. We haven't been able to do anything but hang tight. It's getting old.


Ain't that the truth. Its old.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I just a guy on a motorcycle with a side car doing 70 on 35 south


----------



## SnowGuy73

wintergreen82;1771130 said:


> I think there has either been snow or a chance for us every weekend but two this entire season. We haven't been able to do anything but hang tight. It's getting old.


Agreed, this weekend especially for me. I have a birthday party to go to on Friday and a cancer benefit Saturday.... Looks like both of those are out for me!

I am so done with this crap!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1771134 said:


> I just a guy on a motorcycle with a side car doing 70 on 35 south


That takes balls!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1771143 said:


> Agreed, this weekend especially for me. I have a birthday party to go to on Friday and a cancer benefit Saturday.... Looks like both of those are out for me!
> 
> I am so done with this crap!


I wouldn't change plans just yet.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

How dumb. Hardee's in Faribault has a debit card thing outside at the drive up. You can't get to it because of all the snow pack


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1771147 said:


> I wouldn't change plans just yet.


If the way this winter has been so far is any indicator, we will get nailed!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1771149 said:


> How dumb. Hardee's in Faribault has a debit card thing outside at the drive up. You can't get to it because of all the snow pack


You better put a bid in to service it next season!

Hang around for awhile and bring me a monster burger, will you!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1771154 said:


> If the way this winter has been so far is any indicator, we will get nailed!


Good point.


----------



## qualitycut

4 inches over 3-4 days would be absolutely stupid.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1771161 said:


> 4 inches over 3-4 days would be absolutely stupid.


We will get 4" in 3-4 minutes right at 06:00 like normal.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1771161 said:


> 4 inches over 3-4 days would be absolutely stupid.


Yes, yes it would.

In uptown yet? I hate Minneapolis right now. If one more person parks in my way in order to get their coffee I'm going off. Built myself a snow wall now. Try getting you smart car over that.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1771155 said:


> You better put a bid in to service it next season!
> 
> Hang around for awhile and bring me a monster burger, will you!


Already left. Heading to Minneapolis. If sss is loading snow I should find him and say hi Richard.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1771167 said:


> Yes, yes it would.
> 
> In uptown yet? I hate Minneapolis right now. If one more person parks in my way in order to get their coffee I'm going off. Built myself a snow wall now. Try getting you smart car over that.


That's it. I have to find you and park in your way


----------



## SSS Inc.

Talking about my nieces basketball team on wcco. That's pretty cool. I guess her picture made it in to the paper today. Got her name wrong though. Go waconia!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1771170 said:


> That's it. I have to find you and park in your way


You'll never find me. No more parking.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1771167 said:


> Yes, yes it would.
> 
> In uptown yet? I hate Minneapolis right now. If one more person parks in my way in order to get their coffee I'm going off. Built myself a snow wall now. Try getting you smart car over that.


No waiting till after rush hour


----------



## SnoFarmer

Anyone close to Virginia MN?
The K-mart needs servicing, 

Firstservices out of TX is trying to find a contractor.

The store manager and firstservices called a couple of times in the past week
It seems like I was the only one to answer the phone?
They called us earlier in the year and I turned them down,
now there back.

-10*, calm , clear, a chance of 1/2" tomorrow


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1771173 said:


> You'll never find me. No more parking.


Don't tell me that because I will. I'll stuff a towel in your exuast


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1771176 said:


> No waiting till after rush hour


That is a wise move.


----------



## qualitycut

Sss where about you guys working. I'm guessing I will be in tha area of Hennepin and something on the south side of 94


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnoFarmer;1771177 said:


> Anyone close to Virginia MN?
> The K-mart needs servicing,
> 
> Firstservices out of TX is trying to find a contractor.
> 
> The store manager and firstservices called a couple of times in the past week
> It seems like I was the only one to answer the phone?
> They called us earlier in the year and I turned them down,
> now there back.
> 
> -10*, calm , clear, a chance of 1/2" tomorrow


Go for it, all the dog crap is frozen.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1771178 said:


> Don't tell me that because I will. I'll stuff a towel in your exuast


Were on the move. Job # 3. Follow the Prius'. I've count about a dozen so far. They may lead you here.


----------



## SnoFarmer

It freezes quick too,
it's like a rock going threw the snow blower

to far, it's 1& 1/2 hr north, frozen solid, I'll pass 



Mark Oomkes;1771181 said:


> Go for it, all the dog crap is frozen.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnoFarmer;1771177 said:


> Anyone close to Virginia MN?
> The K-mart needs servicing,
> 
> Firstservices out of TX is trying to find a contractor.
> 
> The store manager and firstservices called a couple of times in the past week
> It seems like I was the only one to answer the phone?
> They called us earlier in the year and I turned them down,
> now there back.
> 
> -10*, calm , clear, a chance of 1/2" tomorrow


That sucks for them!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1771180 said:


> Sss where about you guys working. I'm guessing I will be in tha area of Hennepin and something on the south side of 94


We were down that way now we've moved south by lake Harriet. I'll be back on hennepin tomorrow I think. Are you working on apartments?


----------



## SnoFarmer

I bet it's a real mess


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Have you seen a set of doors?


----------



## qualitycut

SnoFarmer;1771186 said:


> It freezes quick too,
> 
> to far, it's 1& 1/2 hr north, frozen solid, I'll pass


Surprisingly a long drive I do didn't get plowed till yesterday and it pushed 10 times easier than the first 2inches of the snow we got Thursday.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1771184 said:


> Were on the move. Job # 3. Follow the Prius'. I've count about a dozen so far. They may lead you here.


Not even up there have seen that many


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1771188 said:


> We were down that way now we've moved south by lake Harriet. I'll be back on hennepin tomorrow I think. Are you working on apartments?


I have no clue what I'm going to be doing yet to be honest


----------



## SnoFarmer

Whear is the snow in that pic?


----------



## SnoFarmer

Had it been driven on?



qualitycut;1771192 said:


> Surprisingly a long drive I do didn't get plowed till yesterday and it pushed 10 times easier than the first 2inches of the snow we got Thursday.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Man there's people on their cell phones


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1771192 said:


> Surprisingly a long drive I do didn't get plowed till yesterday and it pushed 10 times easier than the first 2inches of the snow we got Thursday.


I try to tell you people that if you have stuff that can wait for 2-3-4 days, all of the moisture either drains out or evaporates.

My landfills at 24-30" two weeks ago pushed easier than this last snow.

Speaking of which, Oak Grove, Hopkins and Wyoming (city, not state) here I come.....

After rush hour.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1771192 said:


> Surprisingly a long drive I do didn't get plowed till yesterday and it pushed 10 times easier than the first 2inches of the snow we got Thursday.


 I did some too after the snow. Way easy. Hit a 4' drift and didn't even stop the truck or raise the plow. Oh and no ice underneath either


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1771194 said:


> I have no clue what I'm going to be doing yet to be honest


Must be helping some guys out?/?


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1771172 said:


> Talking about my nieces basketball team on wcco. That's pretty cool. I guess her picture made it in to the paper today. Got her name wrong though. Go waconia!!!


I'll second that. "Fun and Gun" scored over 100 points 9 times this year. Pretty neat story.


----------



## qualitycut

SnoFarmer;1771197 said:


> Had it been driven on?


Yea the plow just rode along the tracks the plow didn't ride face down like earlier.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1771215 said:


> Must be helping some guys out?/?


Yea the guy I used to plow for when I enjoyed plowing so hopefully today will be somewhat enjoyable. I called him asking of he had anything, I know his guys were pooping out


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1771218 said:


> I'll second that. "Fun and Gun" scored over 100 points 9 times this year. Pretty neat story.


Its fun to watch. They routinely go over 100. 115 was their last game I think.


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1771227 said:


> Its fun to watch. They routinely go over 100. 115 was their last game I think.


Is your niece the "Schmitt" girl?


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1771230 said:


> Is your niece the "Schmitt" girl?


No..... Anderson. She was wearing someone else's Jersey so her picture made it in the paper but her name was wrong.


----------



## qualitycut

Sweet there's a little gas leak in front of my house and its leaking into the duct work for the cable companies so instead of waiting till spring they need to rip it up. Its right on the corner of a decently busy interaction too.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1771149 said:


> How dumb. Hardee's in Faribault has a debit card thing outside at the drive up. You can't get to it because of all the snow pack


They are still around? Thought they went out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1771237 said:


> Sweet there's a little gas leak in front of my house and its leaking into the duct work for the cable companies so instead of waiting till spring they need to rip it up. Its right on the corner of a decently busy interaction too.


Nice.............


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1771161 said:


> 4 inches over 3-4 days would be absolutely stupid.


Just like December.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1771235 said:


>


Ugh. Its moving north. Now we'll get 2' for sure. Yes 2' not 2''


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1771167 said:


> Yes, yes it would.
> 
> In uptown yet? I hate Minneapolis right now. If one more person parks in my way in order to get their coffee I'm going off. Built myself a snow wall now. Try getting you smart car over that.


That a boy! Thumbs Up


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1771239 said:


> They are still around? Thought they went out.


That one was just built in 07 or so. Was better when it first opened but still a nice change from McDonald's or bk. We had one and one day not. Closed with no notice. Hastings I know closed too.

Speaking of fast food. Anyone hear about McDonalds wants to have all day breakfast?


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1771191 said:


> Have you seen a set of doors?


Check the side of 52. Bet you find a set there.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1771237 said:


> Sweet there's a little gas leak in front of my house and its leaking into the duct work for the cable companies so instead of waiting till spring they need to rip it up. Its right on the corner of a decently busy interaction too.


Sounds about par for the course. Your luck is turning out to be about as good as LWN.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1771246 said:


> That one was just built in 07 or so. Was better when it first opened but still a nice change from McDonald's or bk. We had one and one day not. Closed with no notice. Hastings I know closed too.
> 
> Speaking of fast food. Anyone hear about McDonalds wants to have all day breakfast?


Heard that they are testing in a few markets. Problem is that the kitchen is not big enough to handle both or something.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1771250 said:


> Heard that they are testing in a few markets. Problem is that the kitchen is not big enough to handle both or something.


Most people I talk to don't care for their breakfast stuff. I'd like to see them offer lunch stuff all the time even if it was limited.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1771249 said:


> Sounds about par for the course. Your luck is turning out to be about as good as LWN.


Polar Vortex finally shoving this black cloud over me, south? Or is it just expanding?

On a better note, called my dad up and he's going to ride along to plow these 3 landfills I'm gonna do today. Should take about 4-5 hours, so it'll be the longest he's been out of the house (other than doc / hospital visits) since last.... November??

Too bad it wasn't a warmer, nicer day out.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1771246 said:


> That one was just built in 07 or so. Was better when it first opened but still a nice change from McDonald's or bk. We had one and one day not. Closed with no notice. Hastings I know closed too.
> 
> Speaking of fast food. Anyone hear about McDonalds wants to have all day breakfast?


Sr Paul and Hinckley have one still. Taco bell is starting breakfast in march. They have a waffle sausage egg and cheese taco that looks kinda good.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1771253 said:


> Most people I talk to don't care for their breakfast stuff. I'd like to see them offer lunch stuff all the time even if it was limited.


Biggest thing I hate about plowing from 3 am - 10 am. No fast food lunch / dinner, all breakfast.

A couple of Wendy's open at 9, so I try to schedule accordingly. Problem is, they don't have alot of the food ready, so you have to wait 5-10 minutes, depending.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1771255 said:


> Sr Paul and Hinckley have one still. Taco bell is starting breakfast in march. They have a waffle sausage egg and cheese taco that looks kinda good.


There is a Hardee's in Milaca too. I'd bet the same group owns it as Hinckley. Seems like one in Duluth as well, if I remember right.

Like I ever have time to drive to Duluth anymore.


----------



## Greenery

jimslawnsnow;1771209 said:


> Man there's people on their cell phones


I just made it a point to roll down the winder and get a ladys attention and yell at her for staring down at her cell phone while driving 15 under the limit.

The dumb broad had a special mount just for it right next to her steering wheel.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1771246 said:


> That one was just built in 07 or so. Was better when it first opened but still a nice change from McDonald's or bk. We had one and one day not. Closed with no notice. Hastings I know closed too.
> 
> Speaking of fast food. Anyone hear about McDonalds wants to have all day breakfast?


I heard that, interesting.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1771253 said:


> Most people I talk to don't care for their breakfast stuff. I'd like to see them offer lunch stuff all the time even if it was limited.


Agreed............


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Going through the tunnel with a closterphobic is fun, especially when its stop and go


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Greenery;1771260 said:


> I just made it a point to roll down the winder and get a ladys attention and yell at her for staring down at her cell phone while driving 15 under the limit.
> 
> The dumb broad had a special mount just for it right next to her steering wheel.


I've been counting. Its 9/10 that are texting. Businesses vehicles too. Saw a snow company from Burnsville talking on his which is a no no


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That last run of the NAM sure is getting close on Saturday. :crying:


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1771276 said:


> That last run of the NAM sure is getting close on Saturday. :crying:


Why wouldn't it.......


----------



## Greenery

Did someone say breakfast


----------



## skorum03

banonea;1771100 said:


> I am old and smart(some times) and I like loud exaust, but only on my bike. I found people whine at 3am when you are plowing and they wake from a sound sleep from the plow truck





Greenery;1771280 said:


> Did someone say breakfast


my mouth is watering. Thanks


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1771254 said:


> On a better note, called my dad up and he's going to ride along to plow these 3 landfills I'm gonna do today. Should take about 4-5 hours, so it'll be the longest he's been out of the house (other than doc / hospital visits) since last.... November??


Are you sure you aren't having him ride along just so he can help shovel when you drive off the side of a landfill road and get stuck?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1771291 said:


> Are you sure you aren't having him ride along just so he can help shovel when you drive off the side of a landfill road and get stuck?


 

Actually the banks are high enough I don't think I can go off the side now.

At least these have all been plowed before.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1771294 said:


> Actually the banks are high enough I don't think I can go off the side now.
> 
> At least these have all been plowed before.


By about noon I'm sure you'll have figured out a way


----------



## OC&D

I'll never eat at Hardee's again. The last time I was there I didn't even come close to finishing my meal it was so disgusting.

And what is it about so many of these places and their fries? BK's are horrible, Hardee's suck. I mean, seriously, how hard is it? You take a potato, cut it up, and deep fry it. It's not that goddamn difficult. Oh no, they've gotta add a bunch of crap to it to make it crunchy, or this or that, and you end up with something that doesn't even taste like a potato anymore. It's awful. They need to take a lesson from the State Fair fry folks.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1771295 said:


> By about noon I'm sure you'll have figured out a way


Hah! You beat me to it!


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1771296 said:


> I'll never eat at Hardee's again. The last time I was there I didn't even come close to finishing my meal it was so disgusting.
> 
> And what is it about so many of these places and their fries? BK's are horrible, Hardee's suck. I mean, seriously, how hard is it? You take a potato, cut it up, and deep fry it. It's not that goddamn difficult. Oh no, they've gotta add a bunch of crap to it to make it crunchy, or this or that, and you end up with something that doesn't even taste like a potato anymore. It's awful. They need to take a lesson from the State Fair fry folks.


Curly fries at hardees are awesome!


----------



## wintergreen82

Everything just keeps moving north. Might as well get used to plowing Fri-Tues.


----------



## SnoFarmer

I have to agree,
The one in Kenwood, by 2 colleges closed.
Even being just a few blocks away and they couldn't compete with sub-way or Erberts & Gerberts.

I think the one on Grand Ave by Denfield high school is still open, I think.



OC&D;1771296 said:


> I'll never eat at Hardee's again. The last time I was there I didn't even come close to finishing my meal it was so disgusting.
> 
> .


----------



## SnowGuy73

wintergreen82;1771300 said:


> Everything just keeps moving north. Might as well get used to plowing Fri-Tues.


Been that way all season.... This sucks.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1771265 said:


> Going through the tunnel with a closterphobic is fun, especially when its stop and go


So you get enjoyment from others suffering? Lol!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1771304 said:


> Been that way all season.... This sucks.


May as well repeat as usual. OT is nice. Thumbs Up


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1771307 said:


> So you get enjoyment from others suffering? Lol!


Just when its the wife. Had her giving me the finger and calling me an a hole!! And yes fun as heck


----------



## NorthernProServ

I am in the process of moving this weekend, if it snows I will be pissed...hell I already am just talking about it!

I need to go get some breakfest myself!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1771313 said:


> May as well repeat as usual. OT is nice. Thumbs Up


I bet it is, for you.....


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1771212 said:


> I try to tell you people that if you have stuff that can wait for 2-3-4 days, all of the moisture either drains out or evaporates.
> 
> My landfills at 24-30" two weeks ago pushed easier than this last snow.
> 
> Speaking of which, Oak Grove, Hopkins and Wyoming (city, not state) here I come.....
> 
> After rush hour.


Let me know when your in Hopkins I will drive th e loader down the street and give you a hand.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1771317 said:


> Just when its the wife. Had her giving me the finger and calling me an a hole!! And yes fun as heck


I do the same thing to the gf. She hates when I drift the truck around corners in the snow. I get the same responses out of her and you got


----------



## skorum03

Polarismalibu;1771329 said:


> I do the same thing to the gf. She hates when I drift the truck around corners in the snow. I get the same responses out of her and you got


Mine gets pissed at me for that too. Even if I don't try to do it. And it pisses me off because you and I both know that we are professionals when it comes to corners and snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1771325 said:


> Let me know when your in Hopkins I will drive th e loader down the street and give you a hand.


About 2 pm......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sam says snow stays south..... Doh K!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1771338 said:


> Sam says snow stays south..... Doh K!


Which snow?

We barely got a dusting last night


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1771333 said:


> About 2 pm......


Meeting at our shop at 130 I will head over after


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1771341 said:


> Meeting at our shop at 130 I will head over after


Well aren't you a nice guy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1771339 said:


> Which snow?
> 
> We barely got a dusting last night


Sunday Monday.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1771359 said:


> Sunday Monday.


OK. I have a chance fri-tue. Of 20% as of now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1771360 said:


> OK. I have a chance fri-tue. Of 20% as of now.


Same here, south as in IA, MO, IL I guess.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1771363 said:


> Same here, south as in IA, MO, IL I guess.


Hope it stays there for this one


----------



## skorum03

We'll see if it keeps pushing north...


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1771359 said:


> Sunday Monday.


Also known as Friday morning to Monday now.


----------



## skorum03

I'm getting a new plow next year. My western straight blade hates it's life right now. And because I want a DXT


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1771365 said:


> Hope it stays there for this one


I'm with you there.


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1771367 said:


> We'll see if it keeps pushing north...


It will...........


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1771368 said:


> Also known as Friday morning to Monday now.


Yup, why not!...


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1771369 said:


> I'm getting a new plow next year. My western straight blade hates it's life right now. And because I want a DXT


Get a wideout.


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;1771369 said:


> I'm getting a new plow next year. My western straight blade hates it's life right now. And because I want a DXT


Or....buy A very clean 7.5' unimount from me and put wings on it


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1771375 said:


> Get a wideout.


Sell me on it..



SSS Inc.;1771377 said:


> Or....buy A very clean 7.5' unimount from me and put wings on it


What is your asking price? Maybe I would and throw that on my half ton....


----------



## skorum03

skorum03;1771378 said:


> Sell me on it..
> 
> What is your asking price? Maybe I would and throw that on my half ton....


Or I could buy another older 3/4 short box single cab and put it on that.....

Now you've got me thinking..


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;1771378 said:


> Sell me on it..
> 
> What is your asking price? Maybe I would and throw that on my half ton....


Not sure yet. I have no idea what they are worth
It was one of the last unimounts made and was put on after the previous plow was stolen. I'll take a picture.


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1771378 said:


> Sell me on it..


Watch YouTube. Haha.


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1771382 said:


> Watch YouTube. Haha.


I've watched every video western and boss have haha

I could probably be the western or boss sales guy...

Hey maybe thats what I should do..


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1771380 said:


> Not sure yet. I have no idea what they are worth
> It was one of the last unimounts made and was put on after the previous plow was stolen. I'll take a picture.


I'm not sure what they're worth either...

Pretty much depends on weather or not it comes with mount and controller and wiring I suppose...


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1771384 said:


> I've watched every video western and boss have haha
> 
> I could probably be the western or boss sales guy...
> 
> Hey maybe thats what I should do..


There you go!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Mikey says Friday and Saturday morning a little snow.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;1771379 said:


> Or I could buy another older 3/4 short box single cab and put it on that.....
> 
> Now you've got me thinking..












The truck behind it is what finally gave up the last storm. The frame cracked up by the front end apparently. Its also available. The transmission has barely any miles and the tires are like new. Probably will take the tires, plow and any thing else of value and scrap it unless someone wants to buy it for the tranny.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1771393 said:


> The truck behind it is what finally gave up the last storm. The frame cracked up by the front end apparently. Its also available. The transmission has barely any miles and the tires are like new. Probably will take the tires, plow and any thing else of value and scrap it unless someone wants to buy it for the tranny.


You get the 810 fixed yet?


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1771393 said:


> The truck behind it is what finally gave up the last storm. The frame cracked up by the front end apparently. Its also available. The transmission has barely any miles and the tires are like new. Probably will take the tires, plow and any thing else of value and scrap it unless someone wants to buy it for the tranny.


How long will you let it sit before you junk it?


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1771394 said:


> You get the 810 fixed yet?


No not yet. I just got back to our shop and decided I better stop at Culvers first. Now I'm trying to thaw the dang salt truck because I have to take that out quick. Might have to wait until tomorrow. I became an expert last year dismantling these plows so hopefully it.goes smoothly as expected.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1771393 said:


> The truck behind it is what finally gave up the last storm. The frame cracked up by the front end apparently. Its also available. The transmission has barely any miles and the tires are like new. Probably will take the tires, plow and any thing else of value and scrap it unless someone wants to buy it for the tranny.


What engine? Is the engine usable?


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;1771397 said:


> How long will you let it sit before you junk it?


It will probably be here a while before I get to it. If someone wants it id be happy to get it out of the yard but space.is.not really an issue for us so i suspect it will be a few weeks at least.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1771400 said:


> What engine? Is the engine usable?


Its a 454 I think. As far as I know its fine. The driver smelled burning oil and parked it. Because of the broken frame something was loose and punctured the oil filter and that where the burning oil smell came from.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1771404 said:


> Its a 454 I think. As far as I know its fine. The driver smelled burning oil and parked it. Because of the broken frame something was loose and punctured the oil filter and that where the burning oil smell came from.


OK. If it were a 6.5 diesel id be interested


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1771398 said:


> No not yet. I just got back to our shop and decided I better stop at Culvers first. Now I'm trying to thaw the dang salt truck because I have to take that out quick. Might have to wait until tomorrow. I became an expert last year dismantling these plows so hopefully it.goes smoothly as expected.


Culvers is always a good start!

Hopefully its something easy and not too pricey.


----------



## CityGuy

I am throwing the towel in. White flag up. Wife went home early and used the upstairs can. Went down stairs and heard water dripping. Investigated it and found a leak in the 4 or 5 inch drain pipe from upstairs bathroom. From what she described to me it sounds like my contractor drilled into it when he was putting the shower support in.

I guess it has been leaking for a week or 2 since the last time he was threr ard put the shower in. 

Great, just Fing Great.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1771375 said:


> Get a wideout.


I agree!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1771416 said:


> I am throwing the towel in. White flag up. Wife went home early and used the upstairs can. Went down stairs and heard water dripping. Investigated it and found a leak in the 4 or 5 inch drain pipe from upstairs bathroom. From what she described to me it sounds like my contractor drilled into it when he was putting the shower support in.
> 
> I guess it has been leaking for a week or 2 since the last time he was threr ard put the shower in.
> 
> Great, just Fing Great.


Sounds like you have about the same outlook on remodeling as I do on winter...... White flag!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1771416 said:


> I am throwing the towel in. White flag up. Wife went home early and used the upstairs can. Went down stairs and heard water dripping. Investigated it and found a leak in the 4 or 5 inch drain pipe from upstairs bathroom. From what she described to me it sounds like my contractor drilled into it when he was putting the shower support in.
> 
> I guess it has been leaking for a week or 2 since the last time he was threr ard put the shower in.
> 
> Great, just Fing Great.


Man that blows! Make the contractor fix it if they caused it!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1771426 said:


> Man that blows! Make the contractor fix it if they caused it!


Agreed! I would.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1771426 said:


> Man that blows! Make the contractor fix it if they caused it!


He said he will fix it. It just sucks as I want the basement done. What was supposed to be a 2 week project has turned into a 3 month project and the end doesn't seem to be insight at this rate.


----------



## TKLAWN

Polarismalibu;1771424 said:


> I agree!!!


X3! You'll love it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Landfill #2 done. Too drifted in at one area so had to design some makeshift turn arounds.

ETA Hopkins 3 pm after lunch @,Culvers.

My dad hasn't had to shovel yet.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1771393 said:


> The truck behind it is what finally gave up the last storm. The frame cracked up by the front end apparently. Its also available. The transmission has barely any miles and the tires are like new. Probably will take the tires, plow and any thing else of value and scrap it unless someone wants to buy it for the tranny.


That worn sticker easily drops the value by $250 or $300.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1771433 said:


> My dad hasn't had to shovel yet.


I'll bet he's happy about that!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1771368 said:


> Also known as Friday morning to Monday now.


Yep..................


----------



## cbservicesllc

Looks like 3 seperate 1.5 inch snowfalls with the latest GFS


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1771433 said:


> Landfill #2 done. Too drifted in at one area so had to design some makeshift turn arounds.
> 
> ETA Hopkins 3 pm after lunch @,Culvers.
> 
> My dad hasn't had to shovel yet.


I'm eating lunch now. I will see you over there.


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1771470 said:


> Looks like 3 seperate 1.5 inch snowfalls with the latest GFS


Well it's a good thing I'm getting new ball joints in my truck today/tonight if that's the case.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1771470 said:


> Looks like 3 seperate 1.5 inch snowfalls with the latest GFS


Why not make it three 7.5" snowfalls.....


----------



## CityGuy

I just can't wait to get home. (insert sarcasm)


----------



## CityGuy

From JY

This is not happening yet in Minnesota but with all the deep snow cover and current deep freeze we may see Ice Jams developing around March 5 through March 8 as temperatures warm back into the 30s. Ice Jams occur when Ice breaks up into huge pieces of ice on moving water and then the ice pieces dam up or back up the water. Eventually the force of the water( river ) will break through and this can lead to rapid and serious river flooding in a short period of time. Ice jams only occur on running water not lakes but can occur on creeks or rivers that run into a lake. The more curves/bends a river has increase risk for ice jams. The map here shows some areas prone to Ice Dams - one is the Cottonwood River where it flows into the Minnesota River at New Ulm and others closer to the Twin Cities are the Crow River at Delano and the Minnesota River near Jordan/Chaska and Savage. It will be important to monitor statements from the National Weather Service Twin Cities as Ice Jam flooding can be develop very quickly. Ice Jam flooding is different than snow melt flooding as the Ice Jam is a temporary flood caused by the damming up of water - usually Ice Jam floods last less than 24 hours. Because last Summer and Fall was dry the overall Spring snowmelt flood risk as actually low at this point in time. Jonathan Yuhas River monitor link from NWS


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1771393 said:


> The frame cracked up by the front end apparently.


That's pretty common on GM's. They tend to crack right around where the upper control arm bolts in. Older GM's(when they still had solid front axles) tended to have issues with cracking where the steering control box bolted on.


----------



## CityGuy

What is wrong with people.

http://www.bringmethenews.com/2014/...jured-by-snowblower-in-scuffle-with-neighbor/


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1771486 said:


> What is wrong with people.
> 
> http://www.bringmethenews.com/2014/...jured-by-snowblower-in-scuffle-with-neighbor/


Sounds like half the people I go to check burns for... no one just goes and talks to their neighbor anymore...


----------



## CityGuy

IF you saw the neighbor coming over why not just shut it off? I don't get it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1771485 said:


> That's pretty common on GM's. They tend to crack right around where the upper control arm bolts in. Older GM's(when they still had solid front axles) tended to have issues with cracking where the steering control box bolted on.


Yup, had this happen on my 07 this year.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1771498 said:


> IF you saw the neighbor coming over why not just shut it off? I don't get it.


Probably a Pita neighbor.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1771470 said:


> Looks like 3 seperate 1.5 inch snowfalls with the latest GFS


Perfect and dumb. But heck we've had every type of storm why not something this complicated


----------



## SnowGuy73

This has changed since noon. I'm so tired of this crap!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1771503 said:


> Perfect and dumb. But heck we've had every type of storm why not something this complicated


I don't think its complex at all just another piss poor timed storm.


----------



## banonea

skorum03;1771369 said:


> I'm getting a new plow next year. My western straight blade hates it's life right now. And because I want a DXT


I just had to decide to retire my 15 year old plow. It is the first one I bought. I have rebuilt it 3 times. The last storm did it in. Cracked the frame in 5 spots..... I could fix it, but I am going to strip it and use it for backup parts for my other 2 straight blades. ...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Don't look at the new NAM if you don't want snow... 

Hopefully it changes downward on the next run...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Anyone do roof raking on 2 story houses? Southern Plymouth, will have ice dam work as well....


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1771516 said:


> Don't look at the new NAM if you don't want snow...
> 
> Hopefully it changes downward on the next run...


Looked at it three times already 

And yes ocd it cracked right where you said it would.


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1771506 said:


> I don't think its complex at all just another piss poor timed storm.


Are SSS & I the only ones that don't mind the "poorly timed" storms? [Insert money smiley]


----------



## IDST

Lwnmr man give me a call when you have a chance


----------



## CityGuy

I’m working on a longer version of this post, but I wanted to get the headline out there.

It looks like I’m going to raise my snowfall forecast for the metro and much of southern Minnesota for a 2nd time.

I am now leaning toward a storm snowfall total of between 10″ and 20″ by Monday noon for much of central and southern Minnesota, including the Twin Cities metro.

This includes Redwood Falls, Willmar, The Twin Cities, Eau Claire & Red Wing.

The 00Z (6pm) NAM run is in. The model is cranking out an incredible 1.54″ liquid…and a storm total snowfall of 25.5″ for MSP Airport!


Some guy named Paul Huttner


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1771521 said:


> Looked at it three times already
> 
> And yes ocd it cracked right where you said it would.


Link please on nam.


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1771526 said:


> I'm working on a longer version of this post, but I wanted to get the headline out there.
> 
> It looks like I'm going to raise my snowfall forecast for the metro and much of southern Minnesota for a 2nd time.
> 
> I am now leaning toward a storm snowfall total of between 10″ and 20″ by Monday noon for much of central and southern Minnesota, including the Twin Cities metro.
> 
> This includes Redwood Falls, Willmar, The Twin Cities, Eau Claire & Red Wing.
> 
> The 00Z (6pm) NAM run is in. The model is cranking out an incredible 1.54″ liquid…and a storm total snowfall of 25.5″ for MSP Airport!
> 
> Some guy named Paul Huttner


Sounds like he has similar credentials to Nowack.


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1771533 said:


> Sounds like he has similar credentials to Nowack.


Found that on a google search.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Hamelfire;1771526 said:


> I'm working on a longer version of this post, but I wanted to get the headline out there.
> 
> It looks like I'm going to raise my snowfall forecast for the metro and much of southern Minnesota for a 2nd time.
> 
> I am now leaning toward a storm snowfall total of between 10″ and 20″ by Monday noon for much of central and southern Minnesota, including the Twin Cities metro.
> 
> *This includes Redwood Falls, Willmar, The Twin Cities, Eau Claire & Red Wing.
> 
> The 00Z (6pm) NAM run is in. The model is cranking out an incredible 1.54″ liquid…and a storm total snowfall of 25.5″ for MSP Airport!*
> 
> Some guy named Paul Huttner


You just made my day

If we get another 12"+ storm, we are ALL screwed

I am going to go hang myself now.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Winter Weather Advisory is out for MSP, Blizzard Warning out west


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1771526 said:


> I'm working on a longer version of this post, but I wanted to get the headline out there.
> 
> It looks like I'm going to raise my snowfall forecast for the metro and much of southern Minnesota for a 2nd time.
> 
> I am now leaning toward a storm snowfall total of between 10″ and 20″ by Monday noon for much of central and southern Minnesota, including the Twin Cities metro.
> 
> This includes Redwood Falls, Willmar, The Twin Cities, Eau Claire & Red Wing.
> 
> The 00Z (6pm) NAM run is in. The model is cranking out an incredible 1.54″ liquid…and a storm total snowfall of 25.5″ for MSP Airport!
> 
> Some guy named Paul Huttner


WTF?? How come the NAM on the Iowa State meteogram only goes out till friday night then?


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ;1771537 said:


> You just made my day
> 
> I am going to go hang myself now.


Take it with a grain of salt. They can't predict what it's doing now let alone 3-7 days from now. 
I look at it kinda like SSS. It's something to keep in the back of your mind to watch.

If it comes true everyone will be screwed and stacking and hauling will no longer be a question.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1771542 said:


> WTF?? How come the NAM on the Iowa State meteogram only goes out till friday night then?


I don't know. Like I said it's something I found googling nam minnesota.


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1771543 said:


> Take it with a grain of salt. They can't predict what it's doing now let alone 3-7 days from now.
> I look at it kinda like SSS. It's something to keep in the back of your mind to watch.
> 
> If it comes true everyone will be screwed and stacking and hauling will no longer be a question.


And every resi will require snowblowing via skid loader and if they don't want to pay, they'll have 3/4 of a driveway. prsport

Getting stacking & blowing done on comm. props tmrw night.


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ;1771540 said:


> Winter Weather Advisory is out for MSP, Blizzard Warning out west


How can it be snow likely with only a 10% chance?

WTF


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1771546 said:


> And every resi will require snowblowing via skid loader and if they don't want to pay, they'll have 3/4 of a driveway. prsport
> 
> Getting stacking & blowing done on comm. props tmrw night.


If that happens even you better pray we get a slow warm up. The flooding this spring could be worse thn anything we have seen.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Hamelfire;1771547 said:


> How can it be snow likely with only a 10% chance?
> 
> WTF


See that too, makes no sense!


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1771549 said:


> If that happens even you better pray we get a slow warm up. The flooding this spring could be worse thn anything we have seen.


With the massive amt of snowpack we'll have (I'm sure it'll be back to -50 after the next snow event :realmad: ) it'll be a very slow warm up unfortunately.


----------



## wizardsr

Hamelfire;1771526 said:


> I'm working on a longer version of this post, but I wanted to get the headline out there.
> 
> It looks like I'm going to raise my snowfall forecast for the metro and much of southern Minnesota for a 2nd time.
> 
> I am now leaning toward a storm snowfall total of between 10″ and 20″ by Monday noon for much of central and southern Minnesota, including the Twin Cities metro.
> 
> This includes Redwood Falls, Willmar, The Twin Cities, Eau Claire & Red Wing.
> 
> The 00Z (6pm) NAM run is in. The model is cranking out an incredible 1.54″ liquid…and a storm total snowfall of 25.5″ for MSP Airport!
> 
> Some guy named Paul Huttner


I actually believe this. Only because I was planning to leave town Monday morning to head down to NTEA... Oh, and my right hand man is out of town until Tuesday. These 2 things and Murphys law means we're going to get dumped on. You're welcome snow lovers!


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Hamelfire;1771526 said:


> I'm working on a longer version of this post, but I wanted to get the headline out there.
> 
> It looks like I'm going to raise my snowfall forecast for the metro and much of southern Minnesota for a 2nd time.
> 
> I am now leaning toward a storm snowfall total of between 10″ and 20″ by Monday noon for much of central and southern Minnesota, including the Twin Cities metro.
> 
> This includes Redwood Falls, Willmar, The Twin Cities, Eau Claire & Red Wing.
> 
> The 00Z (6pm) NAM run is in. The model is cranking out an incredible 1.54″ liquid…and a storm total snowfall of 25.5″ for MSP Airport!
> 
> Some guy named Paul Huttner


I went to school with Paul here in Minnetonka. Nice guy and family. Pretty good at his craft. I think his is with MPR at this time. I sure hope he is wrong.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1771526 said:


> I'm working on a longer version of this post, but I wanted to get the headline out there.
> 
> It looks like I'm going to raise my snowfall forecast for the metro and much of southern Minnesota for a 2nd time.
> 
> I am now leaning toward a storm snowfall total of between 10″ and 20″ by Monday noon for much of central and southern Minnesota, including the Twin Cities metro.
> 
> This includes Redwood Falls, Willmar, The Twin Cities, Eau Claire & Red Wing.
> 
> The 00Z (6pm) NAM run is in. The model is cranking out an incredible 1.54″ liquid…and a storm total snowfall of 25.5″ for MSP Airport!
> 
> Some guy named Paul Huttner


This for an old storm. 00z nam isn't even out yet.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

oops, did not catch that


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1771561 said:


> This for an old storm. 00z nam isn't even out yet.


Had todays date on it???????????????


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1771561 said:


> This for an old storm. 00z nam isn't even out yet.


I was going to say... must be last storm... the NAM only goes out 84 hours...


----------



## OC&D

I'm really unmotivated today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yesterday...... Nothing in sight, cold but dry, to hell with this!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1771547 said:


> How can it be snow likely with only a 10% chance?
> 
> WTF


Because they are clowns!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1771575 said:


> Yesterday...... Nothing in sight, cold but dry, to hell with this!


I know right... then I come on here this morning and it's like eh... 3-4 inches, not that bad... I need to quit giving in and maintain my anti-snow


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1771580 said:


> I know right... then I come on here this morning and it's like eh... 3-4 inches, not that bad... I need to quit giving in and maintain my anti-snow


I have been for 10 years. Hasn't helped yet......

Luckily this is the last year I push snow for as a business owner!!


----------



## unit28

340 PM CST TUE FEB 25 2014 ...wind chill advisory in effect from 9 pm this evening to 11 am cst wednesday... ...

winter weather advisory in effect from 3 pm wednesday to 3 am cst thursday... 

just because


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1771564 said:


> Had todays date on it???????????????


Well its not the NAM and there is nothing showing anywhere near that potential for here anyway. Is this like a guys blog page? Maybe the date is always current.

Trust me there are several of us on here that would be all over 25" showing up on a model.

I'm gonna call you the Orson Welles of weather.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1771590 said:


> 340 PM CST TUE FEB 25 2014 ...wind chill advisory in effect from 9 pm this evening to 11 am cst wednesday... ...
> 
> winter weather advisory in effect from 3 pm wednesday to 3 am cst thursday...
> 
> just because


Blowing snow probably.


----------



## unit28

clowns..........

PERIODIC CHANCES FOR LIGHT SNOW CONTINUE THROUGH TUESDAY WITH
SPLIT UPPER LEVEL FLOW ACROSS THE MIDWEST. THEREFORE CONFIDENCE IS
LOW IN THE TIMING AND PLACEMENT OF THE PRECIP CHANCES...BUT HIGH
IN ITS OCCURRENCE. AS A RESULT ONLY HAVE 20-30 PERCENT POPS...BUT
*THESE WILL LIKELY INCREASE OR DISAPPEAR AS THE WET/DRY PERIODS
BECOME MORE EVIDENT.*
&&


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1771594 said:


> Blowing snow probably.


just because nothing is different in the weather pattern here..........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1771599 said:


> clowns..........
> 
> PERIODIC CHANCES FOR LIGHT SNOW CONTINUE THROUGH TUESDAY WITH
> SPLIT UPPER LEVEL FLOW ACROSS THE MIDWEST. THEREFORE CONFIDENCE IS
> LOW IN THE TIMING AND PLACEMENT OF THE PRECIP CHANCES...BUT HIGH
> IN ITS OCCURRENCE. AS A RESULT ONLY HAVE 20-30 PERCENT POPS...BUT
> *THESE WILL LIKELY INCREASE OR DISAPPEAR AS THE WET/DRY PERIODS
> BECOME MORE EVIDENT.*
> &&


So in a nutshell they are saying it may or may not snow? I could have said that and been paid big bucks


----------



## SSS Inc.

GFS went north again. Getting really close now.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

My Friday has been bumped to 50% and 1-3"


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1771604 said:


> GFS went north again. Getting really close now.


Damn..........it


----------



## SnowGuy73

Clowns.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1771590 said:


> 340 PM CST TUE FEB 25 2014 ...wind chill advisory in effect from 9 pm this evening to 11 am cst wednesday... ...
> 
> winter weather advisory in effect from 3 pm wednesday to 3 am cst thursday...
> 
> just because


For blowing snow I guess.....


----------



## unit28

trusting any data at 4pm is like getting a package deliverd to the front door

they're just throwing it out there.............


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1771599 said:


> clowns..........
> 
> PERIODIC CHANCES FOR LIGHT SNOW CONTINUE THROUGH TUESDAY WITH
> SPLIT UPPER LEVEL FLOW ACROSS THE MIDWEST. THEREFORE CONFIDENCE IS
> LOW IN THE TIMING AND PLACEMENT OF THE PRECIP CHANCES...BUT HIGH
> IN ITS OCCURRENCE. AS A RESULT ONLY HAVE 20-30 PERCENT POPS...BUT
> *THESE WILL LIKELY INCREASE OR DISAPPEAR AS THE WET/DRY PERIODS
> BECOME MORE EVIDENT.*
> &&


What in the hell does that mean?..... It might snow, it might not?!?!?!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1771605 said:


> My Friday has been bumped to 50% and 1-3"


Wonderful!.....


----------



## BossPlow614

Lmao, I can't believe you guys freak out at all the forecast changes when the event is 3-4+ days out. It's weather, can't do anything about it, why stress so much when there's a slight change here & there?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1771607 said:


> Clowns.....


I could handle that. Just snow Sunday done by 9pm


----------



## SnowGuy73

I now have snow for tomorrow as well..... This sucks!!! I hate everyone and everything right!


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;1771613 said:


> Wonderful!.....


looks extreme SE tip


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1771617 said:


> I could handle that. Just snow Sunday done by 9pm


Ha! Like that will happen!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1771621 said:


> Ha! Like that will happen!


Nope but a guy can dream, right?

A good dream would be sunny and 45


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1771624 said:


> Nope but a guy can dream, right?
> 
> A good dream would be sunny and 45


I was just talking about that with a guy. That's what accu showed for this Saturday two weeks ago.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1771620 said:


> looks extreme SE tip


Even better.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1771588 said:


> I have been for 10 years. Hasn't helped yet......
> 
> Luckily this is the last year I push snow for as a business owner!!


Going to sub out next year?



LwnmwrMan22;1771594 said:


> Blowing snow probably.


Yep...


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1771602 said:


> So in a nutshell they are saying it may or may not snow? I could have said that and been paid big bucks


They are saying it will snow... its timing that is debated... the models are in disagreement on how fast or slow it's going...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1771626 said:


> I was just talking about that with a guy. That's what accu showed for this Saturday two weeks ago.....


Last week they showed a lot of 40's. They even had some for a couple weeks out as of last night


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1771628 said:


> Going to sub out next year?
> 
> Yep...


Hahahahah.... Absolutely not!


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1771611 said:


> trusting any data at 4pm is like getting a package deliverd to the front door
> 
> they're just throwing it out there.............


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: Alllllllways...


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1771633 said:


> Hahahahah.... Absolutely not!


Make a ton of money and then take the winter off????


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1771632 said:


> Last week they showed a lot of 40's. They even had some for a couple weeks out as of last night


Kind of like this mythical warm up, its always one week away.


----------



## unit28

THE MOISTURE INFLUX WILL
BEGIN APPROACHING THE PLAINS BY FRIDAY MORNING 

AND WILL MOVE INTO
THE MISSISSIPPI VALLEY BY FRIDAY AFTERNOON. 

MODEL GUIDANCE SHOWED
THERE COULD BE A BAND OF MEASURABLE SNOW ACROSS EASTERN KANSAS AND
MISSOURI...AND GIVEN THE QPF AND FORCING IN PLACE IT SEEMED
REASONABLE. 

THE PROBABILITY OF SIGNIFICANT ICING IS LESS THAN 10 PERCENT.

adv thru TH.../#blizzard

of course it is for blowing snow....can't call it a "blizzard" unless......


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1771635 said:


> Make a ton of money and then take the winter off????


That's what I was thinking for this year..... I got nervous and didn't do it.

I had nothing to worry about, now I'm kicking myself!


----------



## jimslawnsnow




----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;1771631 said:


> They are saying it will snow... *its timing that is debated*... the models are in disagreement on how fast or slow it's going...


close

it's also the placement

whether or not it snows in certain locations and when is the dscs summary


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1771641 said:


>


To trust that, nope!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1771640 said:


> That's what I was thinking for this year..... I got nervous and didn't do it.
> 
> I had nothing to worry about, now I'm kicking myself!


Good for you... I'd like to be little or no snow... get into some other stuff for the winter...



unit28;1771642 said:


> close
> 
> it's also the placement
> 
> whether or not it snows in certain locations and when is the dscs summary


Thanks Unit!!!


----------



## TKLAWN

unit28;1771620 said:


> looks extreme SE tip


That's the way she like it. Just the tip.

Good call on 25in HAMEL.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1771591 said:


> Well its not the NAM and there is nothing showing anywhere near that potential for here anyway. Is this like a guys blog page? Maybe the date is always current.
> 
> Trust me there are several of us on here that would be all over 25" showing up on a model.
> 
> I'm gonna call you the Orson Welles of weather.


I don't get it? I just goggled it nam minnesota and then clicked a few links. That as like numer 2 or 3 on the list . Had todays date on it and just about crapped my pants


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;1771637 said:


> Kind of like this mythical warm up, its always one week away.


we had our mid forties for a day and a half

next warm up is in 2 weeks

just getting into avg though for a couple days
looks like mid 30's perhaps in two weeks


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1771616 said:


> Lmao, I can't believe you guys freak out at all the forecast changes when the event is 3-4+ days out. It's weather, can't do anything about it, why stress so much when there's a slight change here & there?


Just prepare and try to go about your daily life.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1771648 said:


> Good for you... I'd like to be little or no snow... get into some other stuff for the winter...
> 
> Thanks Unit!!!


Either way, even if were eating peanut butter sandwiches, I'm done with this crap!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dahl says several inches, Schafer says storm tracks south....... Clowns!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Belinda says light snow for Sunday.......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1771645 said:


> To trust that, nope!


I don't either. I just get a chuckle out of it.

I would be happy to get to 30 something for a while


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1771663 said:


> I don't either. I just get a chuckle out of it.
> 
> I would be happy to get to 30 something for a while


A nice one week warm up.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1771658 said:


> Either way, even if were eating peanut butter sandwiches, I'm done with this crap!


I'm hopefully taking on more yearly work and less winter work. But you gotta make money when you can. I've been broke to many times in life and don't like it


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1771666 said:


> I'm hopefully taking on more yearly work and less winter work. But you gotta make money when you can. I've been broke to many times in life and don't like it


Agreed, a guy has to be happy to though.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I also find out funny that all the weather guys said that the las cold spell would be the last of the season. Here we are 2 weeks later cold as ever


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1771616 said:


> Lmao, I can't believe you guys freak out at all the forecast changes when the event is 3-4+ days out. It's weather, can't do anything about it, why stress so much when there's a slight change here & there?


It was a disaster for about an hour on here. :laughing:



Hamelfire;1771650 said:


> I don't get it? I just goggled it nam minnesota and then clicked a few links. That as like numer 2 or 3 on the list . Had todays date on it and just about crapped my pants


Post a link. Nam changes four times a day.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1771670 said:


> I also find out funny that all the weather guys said that the las cold spell would be the last of the season. Here we are 2 weeks later cold as ever


Exactly...... Clowns!


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1771672 said:


> It was a disaster for about an hour on here. :laughing:
> 
> Post a link. Nam changes four times a day.


Looking for it. Clicked on a lot of links. Hang on.

http://blogs.mprnews.org/updraft/2011/02/latest_modles_gfs_225nam_255/


----------



## cbservicesllc

...........................


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1771685 said:


> ...........................


Saw that.... I was going to tell him to get bent!!!

Only because imbin a piss poor mood, not because he did anything wrong.


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1771637 said:


> Kind of like this mythical warm up, its always one week away.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1771681 said:


> Looking for it. Clicked on a lot of links. Hang on.
> 
> http://blogs.mprnews.org/updraft/2011/02/latest_modles_gfs_225nam_255/


It says "February 19, 2011, 9:50 PM" right on top. :laughing: I remember that storm.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1771694 said:


> It says "February 19, 2011, 9:50 PM" right on top. :laughing: I remember that storm.


No way am I that blind? WTH I need to open my eyes.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ian shows snow Sunday only..... Too busy talking polar plunge to mention anything though.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1771692 said:


>


Hahahahah!

Thanks, I needed that!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1771694 said:


> It says "February 19, 2011, 9:50 PM" right on top. :laughing: I remember that storm.


Wasn't that like 13" or something....


----------



## olsonbro

SSS Inc.;1771694 said:


> It says "February 19, 2011, 9:50 PM" right on top. :laughing: I remember that storm.


So do I, that was a tough storm. But after December of that year getting 20 inches, that feb storm was a light work out! If I remember right we ended up around 14 inches at our shop for that one.


----------



## albhb3

woot new snowblower gets here tommarrow


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1771707 said:


> woot new snowblower gets here tommarrow


What did you get?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1771703 said:


> Wasn't that like 13" or something....


I guess it was 19"


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1771703 said:


> Wasn't that like 13" or something....


Something like that. It was the second big one that year as we all remember.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1771714 said:


> Something like that. It was the second big one that year as we all remember.


Ya, that sucked!


----------



## SSS Inc.

olsonbro;1771706 said:


> So do I, that was a tough storm. But after December of that year getting 20 inches, that feb storm was a light work out! If I remember right we ended up around 14 inches at our shop for that one.


I do recall that nothing seemed like a big deal after the first one in Dec. I think we got through it in about 2/3rds the time.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

For you ford lovers


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1771717 said:


> For you ford lovers


Haha, nice!


----------



## olsonbro

SSS Inc.;1771716 said:


> I do recall that nothing seemed like a big deal after the first one in Dec. I think we got through it in about 2/3rds the time.


Exactly, I remember BSing with a bunch of drivers at the end of that storm and we all were still in a good mood. We rolled through that storm much faster. Far less new dents in trucks and breakage too. That dec storm was a tough one on my equipment, far to many war wounds.


----------



## qualitycut

Screw the snow for this weekend. !!!!


----------



## CityGuy

So after I have taken a good look at my leaking pipe and lined up the glass holding track I found that my contractor put 4 2 inch screws right threw the track into the rock and into the pipe. I now have a sprinkler for a drain pipe. I think he is going to have to replace atleast a 16" wide by 5 foot tall piece of rock, and a 5 or so foot chunk of pipe. I think he might want to maybe put an elbow in and move the pipe before he does that again.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1771744 said:


> Screw the snow for this weekend. !!!!


I tried to shoot Mother Nature but that b!tc# wouldn't die.


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;1771709 said:


> What did you get?


toro 1128 oxe


----------



## jimslawnsnow

6am to 6pm. Could be worse


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://rmn.craigslist.org/grd/4350140857.html

Spam for sure


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1771745 said:


> So after I have taken a good look at my leaking pipe and lined up the glass holding track I found that my contractor put 4 2 inch screws right threw the track into the rock and into the pipe. I now have a sprinkler for a drain pipe. I think he is going to have to replace atleast a 16" wide by 5 foot tall piece of rock, and a 5 or so foot chunk of pipe. I think he might want to maybe put an elbow in and move the pipe before he does that again.


Stuff like that happens. When I built my house I managed to shoot a nail gun right though my main stack. I cut it out and put a coupling in. If it wasn't for a pending pressure test of the system that day I would have just siliconed it. It was above the water line and wouldn't see water.

If someone would have put little metal plates over all the spots the plumbing penetrated the framing this might not have happened. :waving:


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1771765 said:


> toro 1128 oxe


Nice machine.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1771769 said:


> http://rmn.craigslist.org/grd/4350140857.html
> 
> Spam for sure


Who would fall for that?!


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1771761 said:


> I tried to shoot Mother Nature but that b!tc# wouldn't die.


Offered to help, you never picked me up!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1771744 said:


> Screw the snow for this weekend. !!!!


Yup, agreed!..


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1771773 said:


> Who would fall for that?!


Plenty I'm sure. Some people these days are still gulable


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;1771773 said:


> Who would fall for that?!


the joke is on you sir akmed and abdoul is sending it over now on camel back


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;1771781 said:


> the joke is on you sir akmed and abdoul is sending it over now on camel back


How did you know?? Do they have two of them??? All they needed for mine was some money to borrow and to get it to me. They sounded real nice on the phone.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1771774 said:


> Offered to help, you never picked me up!


Apparently she lives with SSS.


----------



## Polarismalibu

It's whirlyball for us tonight!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1771786 said:


> Apparently she lives with SSS.


Hahahahah. Wow!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ugh....... Clowns!


----------



## TKLAWN

Polarismalibu;1771789 said:


> It's whirlyball for us tonight!!


That looks like a ton of fun!


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1771770 said:


> Stuff like that happens. When I built my house I managed to shoot a nail gun right though my main stack. I cut it out and put a coupling in. If it wasn't for a pending pressure test of the system that day I would have just siliconed it. It was above the water line and wouldn't see water.
> 
> If someone would have put little metal plates over all the spots the plumbing penetrated the framing this might not have happened. :waving:


I know it happens it more frustrating.

Backround.

When framing for sofet and adding backing I asked about it being in the way. They said it's no problem. I knew it was going to be because when I put a level against it I had to push the pipe back to make it flush.

Night before rock was to go up I made mention of it again and asked if we should measure where shower supports( kit shower from Menards) will end up and if we need to add backing for supports. Once again told no need it will be fine.

Contractor was out 2 or so weeks ago to install shower. Just as I get home from work I hear "ahh shi&" He ran down stairs and looks and thought he just grazed the pipe not fully puncturing it. I asked if we should run tub and toilet to make sure. He said no it just grazed it.

Forward.

I have wet sheet rock. A wet lower unfinished basement. (4 level split) Paint peeling and a plastic panel for shower that is now falling off because paint is peeling and a leaking pipe.

Looking at it further the only they are going to be able to even fix it is to cut a bunch of rock out and put a 45 elbow in and then move the pipe over. The only way to access it is from bathroom interior because of floor joist being in the way on 4th level.

I am so frustrated with this job. This whole project should have been finished by now. I am very close to taking Ranger620 up on his offer to finish it. It's hard because I used a friend to do this and have learned a lesson from it. Never use friends on a job this big. You will get screwed.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1771769 said:


> http://rmn.craigslist.org/grd/4350140857.html
> 
> Spam for sure


219 is NW Indiana according to google area code search.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1771789 said:


> It's whirlyball for us tonight!!


Is that the thing in MG?


----------



## CityGuy

Friday Night Tykes is kinda funny.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1771809 said:


> 219 is NW Indiana according to google area code search.


Didn't search it bit knew it wasn't from around here


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1771789 said:


> It's whirlyball for us tonight!!


Looks like fun.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1771811 said:


> Is that the thing in MG?


Yes sir and its AWESOME


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1771839 said:


> Yes sir and its AWESOME


It's extremely fun! Maybe we can find a way for any of us who can make it go play at the end of winter


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## albhb3

that sucks hamel we did the same thing ourselves no problems yet youll enjoy the extra space when its done right we are also in a 4 level split


----------



## TKLAWN

Polarismalibu;1771841 said:


> It's extremely fun! Maybe we can find a way for any of us who can make it go play at the end of winter


I'd be in on that.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1771846 said:


>


True.....................


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1771854 said:


> True.....................


Haha!................


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;1771848 said:


> that sucks hamel we did the same thing ourselves no problems yet youll enjoy the extra space when its done right we are also in a 4 level split


I am just at my wits end with it. Was told 1 to 1.5 for total job and were 3 months in and I have carpet down, waiting to move stuff in but afraid of whats next.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1771855 said:


> Haha!................


Explains the stains in your truck. :realmad:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1771860 said:


> Explains the stains in your truck. :realmad:


Hahahahah! Nice!


----------



## Drakeslayer




----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/owatonna-mn/55060/march-weather/333834?monyr=3/1/2014

according to this. this may be our last snow. highly unlikely. those temps are still 10 below average or more


----------



## qualitycut

Asked th gf to do two things
1 ask her dad to let dogs out.
2. Record a couple shows for me. 

Did she do either? F no


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1771903 said:


> Asked th gf to do two things
> 1 ask her dad to let dogs out.
> 2. Record a couple shows for me.
> 
> Did she do either? F no


its because of your ford!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1771899 said:


>


Haha, love it!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1771900 said:


> http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/owatonna-mn/55060/march-weather/333834?monyr=3/1/2014
> 
> according to this. this may be our last snow. highly unlikely. those temps are still 10 below average or more


I'd take it, but I don't buy it!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1771903 said:


> Asked th gf to do two things
> 1 ask her dad to let dogs out.
> 2. Record a couple shows for me.
> 
> Did she do either? F no


Been there before.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1771914 said:


> I'd take it, but I don't buy it!


its been that way all month. shows kinda warm a couple weeks out then a big warm up. it will change next week. I think this year we will be shooting firworks on forth of july then plowing snow after


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1771913 said:


> Haha, love it!


And he drives a Ford!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1771921 said:


> its been that way all month. shows kinda warm a couple weeks out then a big warm up. it will change next week. I think this year we will be shooting firworks on forth of july then plowing snow after


Like last May.... Yuck!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1771923 said:


> And he drives a Ford!


Hahahahah!


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1771792 said:


> Ugh....... Clowns!


----------



## BossPlow614

jimslawnsnow;1771900 said:


> http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/owatonna-mn/55060/march-weather/333834?monyr=3/1/2014
> 
> according to this. this may be our last snow. highly unlikely. those temps are still 10 below average or more


I want just thinking, "what if this is the last storm"? It'd be awesome to say the least!!


----------



## Green Grass

OC&D;1771937 said:


>


That's awesome!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1771937 said:


>


Hahahahah.

Hahahahah.

Hahahahah.

Now that's cool, thanks man!


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1771900 said:


> http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/owatonna-mn/55060/march-weather/333834?monyr=3/1/2014
> 
> according to this. this may be our last snow. highly unlikely. those temps are still 10 below average or more


I can't believe anyone stills listens to accuweather. January was supposed to be snow free if I remember correctly. Right Lwnmwrman?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1771942 said:


> I can't believe anyone stills listens to accuweather. January was supposed to be snow free if I remember correctly. Right Lwnmwrman?


Who's listening to them?


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1771937 said:


>


That's some quality work right there.


----------



## CityGuy

Chicago Fire time.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1771946 said:


> That's some quality work right there.


Agreed!

I love it!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1771947 said:


> Chicago Fire time.


O my God!!!!!!! That show is beyond terrible.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1771945 said:


> Who's listening to them?


Correction....."Looking at their site". They are just a tease.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1771949 said:


> O my God!!!!!!! That show is beyond terrible.....


Fun to watch and see how much crap they get wrong.


----------



## CityGuy

Novak............


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1771941 said:


> Hahahahah.
> 
> Hahahahah.
> 
> Hahahahah.
> 
> Now that's cool, thanks man!


Thumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1771953 said:



> Novak............


He's leaning toward several inches.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1771953 said:


> Novak............


That really don't say much


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1771951 said:


> Correction....."Looking at their site". They are just a tease.


I just get a chuckle out of it and at the same time a glimmer of hope warmth is near


----------



## OC&D

jimslawnsnow;1771957 said:


> That really don't say much


With how Novak has nailed the last several snowfalls, that's enough for me to think there's a good chance of plowable snow this weekend.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1771951 said:


> Correction....."Looking at their site". They are just a tease.


I report, you decide!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1771952 said:


> Fun to watch and see how much crap they get wrong.


Only seen about 6 minutes of the show, way to cheesy!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1771953 said:


> Novak............


Right on track to screw everyone's weekend... Well those of us that have lives outside of plowing!


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1771962 said:


> With how Novak has nailed the last several snowfalls, that's enough for me to think there's a good chance of plowable snow this weekend.


Agreed, don't like it but I agree.


----------



## cbservicesllc

OC&D;1771937 said:


>


Hahahahahahahaha


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1771956 said:


> He's leaning toward several inches.


Also says windy with it... Surprise, surprise!!!

To hell with crap!


----------



## SSS Inc.

In regards to Novak........
Its easy to nail it when you wait for the last minute to actually post totals. He's created his own warning system so you have to decipher how his travel impacts correlate to actual snow potential. If he's just updating now he's about 20 hours late to the party.  Start watching the models and beat him to the punch. He pretty much sticks with the models anyway which makes sense.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Anyone hear from lwnmwrman or Ryde since they met up at the dump? Are they both stuck now?


----------



## qualitycut

I'm going to be one sore sob tomorrow. Those roads in Minneapolis are so bumpy. Half way through the day I said screw it and drove the main roads


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;1771979 said:


> Anyone hear from lwnmwrman or Ryde since they met up at the dump? Are they both stuck now?


Romantic dinner maybe??


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1771979 said:


> Anyone hear from lwnmwrman or Ryde since they met up at the dump? Are they both stuck now?


I was thinking the same thing. Maybe they really hit it off.


----------



## qualitycut

So I'm guessing the Roy who commented on novaks this is Camden? I know its not sss or Ryde so that only leaves one snow lover in the north.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1771987 said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Maybe they really hit it off.


Yea like really really hit it of. A tour of his shop?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1771967 said:


> Right on track to screw everyone's weekend... Well those of us that have lives outside of plowing!


Ha yeah right.

ha
ha
ha


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1771988 said:


> So I'm guessing the Roy who commented on novaks this is Camden? I know its not sss or Ryde so that only leaves one snow lover in the north.


Ding Ding.


----------



## qualitycut

Just got a review and the guy gave me a 4 out of 5 with the comment. " they did and outstanding job but there is always room for improvement" I just added him before last storm and that really pisses me off. Always room for improvement what a ****** attitude.


----------



## CityGuy

Most of your driveways with more snow?


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1771996 said:


> Just got a review and the guy gave me a 4 out of 5 with the comment. " they did and outstanding job but there is always room for improvement" I just added him before last storm and that really pisses me off. Always room for improvement what a ****** attitude.


sounds like a ******


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1771996 said:


> Just got a review and the guy gave me a 4 out of 5 with the comment. " they did and outstanding job but there is always room for improvement" I just added him before last storm and that really pisses me off. Always room for improvement what a ****** attitude.


Couldn't just leave it at Outstanding and call it a day????


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1772001 said:


> Couldn't just leave it at Outstanding and call it a day????


I hate people like that, that always room for improvement crap is ridiculous. I'm think I'm going to tell him to find someone else who does a ****** job and can't improve


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1771988 said:


> So I'm guessing the Roy who commented on novaks this is Camden? I know its not sss or Ryde so that only leaves one snow lover in the north.


Detective Qualitycut reporting for duty!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1772003 said:


> I hate people like that, that always room for improvement crap is ridiculous. I'm think I'm going to tell him to find someone else who does a ****** job and can't improve


Why would someone bother to take the time to write a review and be happy but add that crap. Dump him just for fun. Thumbs Up Or ask him where you were lacking and see what he says.


----------



## qualitycut

Sent him this.

I got your review and was wondering where we were lacking since you said there was room for improvement.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1771996 said:


> Just got a review and the guy gave me a 4 out of 5 with the comment. " they did and outstanding job but there is always room for improvement" I just added him before last storm and that really pisses me off. Always room for improvement what a ****** attitude.


I know, plowz can be a real beach sometimes


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1772003 said:


> I hate people like that, that always room for improvement crap is ridiculous. I'm think I'm going to tell him to find someone else who does a ****** job and can't improve


Look at it from a different perspective.

Are any of us perfect at what we do? I know I am not. You have to go into everything you do with the attitude of wanting to learn something new.

If you look at things from this perspective it will change your attitude. I know it changed mine. I am not perfect and don't claim to be.


----------



## Camden

I sent Advantage a note on this but in case he can't do it, I have 2 cell towers in the Duluth area that need to be cleared out with a skid steer or loader.

If Advantage can't get them done I'll need to find someone else. They need service by the end of the week.

PM me please.


----------



## qualitycut

Funny thing is I just picked him up because his other guy quit showing after he paid for the winter


----------



## Drakeslayer

Hamelfire;1772009 said:


> Look at it from a different perspective.
> 
> Are any of us perfect at what we do? I know I am not. You have to go into everything you do with the attitude of wanting to learn something new.
> 
> If you look at things from this perspective it will change your attitude. I know it changed mine. I am not perfect and don't claim to be.


Can you put more salt on niagra so our bobcats don't get rear ended


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1772009 said:


> Look at it from a different perspective.
> 
> Are any of us perfect at what we do? I know I am not. You have to go into everything you do with the attitude of wanting to learn something new.
> 
> If you look at things from this perspective it will change your attitude. I know it changed mine. I am not perfect and don't claim to be.


I know but come on there is always room for improvement is not something you put on a review when he said we did an outstanding job. That's just a waste of breath

That's just a cocky response


----------



## CityGuy

Drakeslayer;1772015 said:


> Can you put more salt on niagra so our bobcats don't get rear ended


I may be able to test the spinner a little extra tomorrow.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1772017 said:


> I know but come on there is always room for improvement is not something you put on a review when he said we did an outstanding job. That's just a waste of breath
> 
> That's just a cocky response


I don;t disagree.


----------



## BossPlow614

Camden;1772010 said:


> I sent Advantage a note on this but in case he can't do it, I have 2 cell towers in the Duluth area that need to be cleared out with a skid steer or loader.
> 
> If Advantage can't get them done I'll need to find someone else. They need service by the end of the week.
> 
> PM me please.


I'm sure Lmn will have finished his route by then and can fit it into the schedule :laughing:


----------



## Drakeslayer

BossPlow614;1772039 said:


> I'm sure Lmn will have finished his route by then and can fit it into the schedule :laughing:


No one can find him right now. Last seen heading to Hopkins area around 3. Anyone that can check bunny's?


----------



## Camden

BossPlow614;1772039 said:


> I'm sure Lmn will have finished his route by then and can fit it into the schedule :laughing:


I wish I could block him from seeing those posts from me because I don't want the guy to get any crazy ideas. He would probably do it if he was caught up.


----------



## BossPlow614

Camden;1772042 said:


> I wish I could block him from seeing those posts from me because I don't want the guy to get any crazy ideas. He would probably do it if he was caught up.


By Fri it'll be one week since the last snowfall ended, he should be done by then. I bet he'll have the Kubota loaded & headed north on 35. Hahaha.


----------



## OC&D

Why am I still up? It's not like any of you are posting stuff to entertain me.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1772039 said:


> I'm sure Lmn will have finished his route by then and can fit it into the schedule :laughing:


Nope...............


----------



## skorum03

For any of you country fans in here. I went to that Buzn half Dozen concert tonight at mystic lake. Lost $40 but the concert was great.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1772064 said:


> Nope...............


Your still going?? What do you have left?


----------



## skorum03

Someone want to give me an idea on pricing for these places...? Just lawn and snow. Its two 4-plexes, 3 twin homes, 1 triplex and an 8 plex

Thanks Fellas


----------



## SnowGuy73

-9° clear breezy. 

05:07


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS is up to 60% chance Friday of 1-3" for me.


----------



## djagusch

skorum03;1772066 said:


> For any of you country fans in here. I went to that Buzn half Dozen concert tonight at mystic lake. Lost $40 but the concert was great.


Concert was ok. Rather would of seen them perform indivdually instead of sitting on a stool singing taking turns. The second set babbled too much between songs.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Barlow says an inch or so Friday, flurries the rest of the weekend....... Doh K!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Mikey says Friday and Saturday light snow, no mention of amounts.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sven says light snow, showed less than an inch metro, 2" for Jim and south of there.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Marler says an inch or so Friday another inch or two Sunday.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;1772071 said:


> Someone want to give me an idea on pricing for these places...? Just lawn and snow. Its two 4-plexes, 3 twin homes, 1 triplex and an 8 plex
> 
> Thanks Fellas


800-900 month? Its too early to think of that stuff


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1772107 said:


> Its too early to think of that stuff


Never too early to think spring!

I've been giving estimates for lawn treatments for well over a month now.


----------



## Green Grass

-11 Fricken global warming!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1772141 said:


> -11 Fricken global warming!


That's why the mouth breathers had to change the name... "Global climate change" now!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Barlow just all but admitted he has no clue what the weather will do.......

I've known that for awhile now, clowns!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1772115 said:


> Never too early to think spring!
> 
> I've been giving estimates for lawn treatments for well over a month now.


No. Too early in the am. I've been starting to calls now. Even signed some up in the fall for this upcoming year


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1772147 said:


> No. Too early in the am. I've been starting to calls now. Even signed some up in the fall for this upcoming year


O, now I see what your saying.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1772142 said:


> That's why the mouth breathers had to change the name... "Global climate change" now!


Really? That's what they are calling it now? Soon Canada won't have snow and Texas to Florida will


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1772149 said:


> Really? That's what they are calling it now? Soon Canada won't have snow and Texas to Florida will


That's what I've heard.


----------



## CityGuy

I figured out why it;s cold out today. President screw up is in town.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1772068 said:


> Your still going?? What do you have left?


My guys texted me, I was awake for 20 minutes, responded to that post, went back to sleep.

We are heading out at 8 this morning to push back a large town home and I need to work on a large apartment that is moving cars out of the way today.


----------



## CityGuy

I think I feel a cold coming on. Great.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1772154 said:


> I figured out why it;s cold out today. President screw up is in town.


I heard them talking on one of the locals about how its so cold, Barry is going to be cold, the poor baby.....


----------



## Camden

Camden;1772010 said:


> I sent Advantage a note on this but in case he can't do it, I have 2 cell towers in the Duluth area that need to be cleared out with a skid steer or loader.
> 
> If Advantage can't get them done I'll need to find someone else. They need service by the end of the week.
> 
> PM me please.


Bump.....

I might need to start a separate thread for this. I kind of need service up there ASAP.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1772170 said:


> I think I feel a cold coming on. Great.


Same here. Throat feels like I swallowed broken glass.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1772173 said:


> Same here. Throat feels like I swallowed broken glass.


Mine is like that this morning too. Fricken sucks!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1772173 said:


> Same here. Throat feels like I swallowed broken glass.


Wait until the hacking starts.

I coughed up something really ugly earlier.


----------



## Camden

SnowGuy73;1772173 said:


> Same here. Throat feels like I swallowed broken glass.





Polarismalibu;1772176 said:


> Mine is like that this morning too. Fricken sucks!


x3

Had it for 3 days now. It quickly goes away once I wake up and drink something. I also pop in a Halls cough drop that has the syrup in the center. That syrup coats my throat and I get major relief from it. Might be something you guys should look into.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1772176 said:


> Mine is like that this morning too. Fricken sucks!


Yes it does!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1772186 said:


> x3
> 
> Had it for 3 days now. It quickly goes away once I wake up and drink something. I also pop in a Halls cough drop that has the syrup in the center. That syrup coats my throat and I get major relief from it. Might be something you guys should look into.


Ill give it a try, thanks!


----------



## skorum03

djagusch;1772088 said:


> Concert was ok. Rather would of seen them perform indivdually instead of sitting on a stool singing taking turns. The second set babbled too much between songs.


I agree. Kinda a time constraint though I think. The end was cool.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://t.autos.msn.com/research/buying-advice/15-used-cars-to-avoid-1#image=8

sure are a lot of problem vehicles out there. even more than whats listed. that's if this list is accurate


----------



## SnowGuy73

Acci is down to .2" for Friday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1772200 said:


> http://t.autos.msn.com/research/buying-advice/15-used-cars-to-avoid-1#image=8
> 
> sure are a lot of problem vehicles out there. even more than whats listed. that's if this list is accurate


Pretty common vehicles too.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

does anyone have problems with john dees website?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1772224 said:


> does anyone have problems with john dees website?


Yup, I was just trying to load it too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden......

I'm sure it doesn't pay this much, but I have some guys free that could hit those towers probably Friday. Problem to haul a skid and labor up there is gonna be pretty hefty.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1772227 said:


> Camden......
> 
> I'm sure it doesn't pay this much, but I have some guys free that could hit those towers probably Friday. Problem to haul a skid and labor up there is gonna be pretty hefty.


If it doesn't snow.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1772229 said:


> If it doesn't snow.


now that you said that you'll get a foot


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SnowGuy73;1772214 said:


> Acci is down to .2" for Friday.


.02" would be even better, I've have the little one by myself since Monday. Mama called yesterday and asked if it would be ok to stay until Saturday.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

jimslawnsnow;1772224 said:


> does anyone have problems with john dees website?


Just sits and thinks


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1772233 said:


> .02" would be even better, I've have the little one by myself since Monday. Mama called yesterday and asked if it would be ok to stay until Saturday.


Agreed!.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Pulled into the first job this morning, 1/3 of the snow is hauled out.

We didn't do it. Told them we would be in yesterday. So either there is miscommunication, or someone didn't get the message.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1772200 said:


> http://t.autos.msn.com/research/buying-advice/15-used-cars-to-avoid-1#image=8
> 
> sure are a lot of problem vehicles out there. even more than whats listed. that's if this list is accurate


HAHA! Surprise, surprise the 6.0 diesel is on there!! Glad I skipped that generation...


----------



## cbservicesllc

I just about s*** myself when I loaded the iowa meteogram from another computer and saw 12 INCHES of snow... It was set on Des Moines... phew!


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1772240 said:


> Pulled into the first job this morning, 1/3 of the snow is hauled out.
> 
> We didn't do it. Told them we would be in yesterday. So either there is miscommunication, or someone didn't get the message.


Well that was nice of someone.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1772255 said:


> I just about s*** myself when I loaded the iowa meteogram from another computer and saw 12 INCHES of snow... It was set on Des Moines... phew!


They are going to get 12"?

Damn......

It'll probably shift north yet!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1772263 said:


> They are going to get 12"?
> 
> Damn......
> 
> It'll probably shift north yet!


Just for you.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1772267 said:


> Just for you.


That's about it.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden have you called any companies up there or have you just been on here?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1772263 said:


> They are going to get 12"?
> 
> Damn......
> 
> It'll probably shift north yet!


I know, right? I do have it set on 30:1... I figure it'll be close with temps the way they are...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

What does the meteo say for us?


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1772227 said:


> Camden......
> 
> I'm sure it doesn't pay this much, but I have some guys free that could hit those towers probably Friday. Problem to haul a skid and labor up there is gonna be pretty hefty.


I know it won't be cheap. Do you have a daily price for your machine & operator? Send that to me.



qualitycut;1772272 said:


> Camden have you called any companies up there or have you just been on here?


This is typically my main source for help. There are a lot of guys who view this thread that don't make any posts. My PM inbox usually lights up when I offer up work but it hasn't happened this time. Probably because they're still digging out up there.


----------



## CityGuy

Wind is starting to pick up. Here comes the drifting.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1772289 said:


> I know it won't be cheap. Do you have a daily price for your machine & operator? Send that to me.
> 
> This is typically my main source for help. There are a lot of guys who view this thread that don't make any posts. My PM inbox usually lights up when I offer up work but it hasn't happened this time. Probably because they're still digging out up there.


How much you paying for it?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1772280 said:


> What does the meteo say for us?


This is at 30:1 at MSP... I'd assume you'd be less up there lwnmwrman


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1772301 said:


> This is at 30:1 at MSP... I'd assume you'd be less up there lwnmwrman


Yeah, everything I have other than St. Paul is less than 1 or less than 1/2".

GFS / NAM barely get to most of my stuff so far.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

PM sent Camden.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1772296 said:


> How much you paying for it?


I need a bid but I'm guessing it's going to be in the neighborhood of $600-800 for those two sites. They're stuffed shut.



LwnmwrMan22;1772306 said:


> PM sent Camden.


Got it. Responded.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Snow guy. Looks like the slide box is a little mangled.


----------



## CityGuy

Schools out west closing already.


----------



## CityGuy

Great. Home is in Blizzard Warning. Could make for a long night.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1772328 said:


> Snow guy. Looks like the slide box is a little mangled.


Jesus,!

What did you hit?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Blowing like crazy in shakopee.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1772337 said:


> Great. Home is in Blizzard Warning. Could make for a long night.


Same here, blizzard warning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1772341 said:


> Blowing like crazy in shakopee.


Ya it is.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1772340 said:


> Jesus,!
> 
> What did you hit?


Sss Sr. Sheared a handy cap sign right off . He's used this kind of plow about twice. It looked like some metal fatigue came into play as well. Going to stone rook to get parts. It wasn't a typical disassembly job.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1772345 said:


> Sss Sr. Sheared a handy cap sign right off . He's used this kind of plow about twice. It looked like some metal fatigue came into play as well. Going to stone rook to get parts. It wasn't a typical disassembly job.


Been there before. Hopefully Stonebrooke has the parts for you, they are pretty good about that though.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1772345 said:


> Sss Sr. Sheared a handy cap sign right off . He's used this kind of plow about twice. It looked like some metal fatigue came into play as well. Going to stone rook to get parts. It wasn't a typical disassembly job.


Torch and welder fix anything.

If not use duct tape.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

great.....power outage here in Minnetonka. About 40 homes....including mine. Gonna get cold.


----------



## SnowGuy73

MNPLOWCO;1772354 said:


> great.....power outage here in Minnetonka. About 40 homes....including mine. Gonna get cold.


I'm sure you won't be the only one here once the wind really picks up.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1772293 said:


> Wind is starting to pick up. Here comes the drifting.


My county roads are getting bad. Crews are already out


----------



## qualitycut

Buddy of mine was at stonebrook the other day and said they are pushing the fisher expandable didn't even mention the blizzard


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Quality,

Gertens was up at JDL in WBL getting salt, they were out.

Not sure what brand, might want to check before you need it.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1772358 said:


> Quality,
> 
> Gertens was up at JDL in WBL getting salt, they were out.
> 
> Not sure what brand, might want to check before you need it.


Thry were low on bagged the other day which suprised me you would think a place like that would have it stock piled. Might need to go grab a few bags before they are out


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1772357 said:


> Buddy of mine was at stonebrook the other day and said they are pushing the fisher expandable didn't even mention the blizzard


Really? Interesting......


----------



## MNPLOWCO

SnowGuy73;1772355 said:


> I'm sure you won't be the only one here once the wind really picks up.


True **** rapids just back up and maple lake now with outages


----------



## CityGuy

MNPLOWCO;1772363 said:


> True **** rapids just back up and maple lake now with outages


Great ML is not far from home.


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1772347 said:


> Been there before. Hopefully Stonebrooke has the parts for you, they are pretty good about that though.


Too bad they weren't when I owned a Blizzard. 3 different parts were not only out of stock, but if they had been in stock they were outrageously expensive. It was at that point I decided I would no longer do business with StoneCrookes.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1772367 said:


> Too bad they weren't when I owned a Blizzard. 3 different parts were not only out of stock, but if they had been in stock they were outrageously expensive. It was at that point I decided I would no longer do business with StoneCrookes.


I've had that problem there with Snowex parts.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hopefully this wind will keep up, just saw on the news it's to windy for Air Force one to land here lol


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1772400 said:


> Hopefully this wind will keep up, just saw on the news it's to windy for Air Force one to land here lol


Perfect. Keep the rif raft out of the state.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1772406 said:


> Perfect. Keep the rif raft out of the state.


That's what I was thinking too


----------



## CityGuy

Hey SSS do you see a lot of road graders in MLPS clearing roads.


----------



## CityGuy

This is how you blow snow.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1772415 said:


> This is how you blow snow.


That thing is pretty cool. It would he fun to run a little bit


----------



## Camden

Hamelfire;1772415 said:


> This is how you blow snow.


I'm going through more snow than that at many of the cell sites I take care of. I hired an excavating company to go in with a dozer to widen some of them out. It's unlike anything I've ever encountered before.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1772415 said:


> This is how you blow snow.


I could imagine what my customers would say if I would show with that


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1772431 said:


> I'm going through more snow than that at many of the cell sites I take care of. I hired an excavating company to go in with a dozer to widen some of them out. It's unlike anything I've ever encountered before.


Those should drift in pretty good with this wind


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1772431 said:


> I'm going through more snow than that at many of the cell sites I take care of. I hired an excavating company to go in with a dozer to widen some of them out. It's unlike anything I've ever encountered before.


I know what you mean. Rather than sending the loaders and grader out to push back I feel like we need to send the d6 out. These piles are big and hard as a rock underneith.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Figures. Plowing my W. 7th property, just finished. Now I can't get on the freeway to get home. Blocked for the president.


----------



## albhb3

so is summer ever coming?


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;1772439 said:


> so is summer ever coming?


Don't get your hopes up


----------



## Camden

albhb3;1772439 said:


> so is summer ever coming?


It's definitely coming but hopefully not for a long long time.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

John Dee must not be working yet?


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;1772439 said:


> so is summer ever coming?


Nope. The polor vortex is keeping MN in a state of cold and snow year round.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We need to be more concerned about global cooling than global warming.

Hard to grow corn and soybeans under 30" of snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

JohnDee has thrown in the towel too?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1772447 said:


> John Dee must not be working yet?


Yup, still down!


----------



## albhb3

Camden;1772446 said:


> It's definitely coming but hopefully not for a long long time.


that's not funny


Polarismalibu;1772445 said:


> Don't get your hopes up


I figured that


jimslawnsnow;1772447 said:


> John Dee must not be working yet?


\
prob. still shoveling



Hamelfire;1772448 said:


> Nope. The polor vortex is keeping MN in a state of cold and snow year round.


your a sick man



LwnmwrMan22;1772449 said:


> We need to be more concerned about global cooling than global warming.
> 
> agreed


----------



## TLCMN

Hey guys I am located in southern mn near Mankato. My salt supplier just called me and told me the salt I had ordered is no longer available. Where is the best place to get my hands on a pallet by tomorrow? I am looking for 50lb bags. Thanks


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TLCMN;1772467 said:


> Hey guys I am located in southern mn near Mankato. My salt supplier just called me and told me the salt I had ordered is no longer available. Where is the best place to get my hands on a pallet by tomorrow? I am looking for 50lb bags. Thanks


John Deere landscapes in white bear lake has pallets.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TLCMN;1772467 said:


> Hey guys I am located in southern mn near Mankato. My salt supplier just called me and told me the salt I had ordered is no longer available. Where is the best place to get my hands on a pallet by tomorrow? I am looking for 50lb bags. Thanks


Go to a "big box" and buy softener salt.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Down to less than half an inch for Friday!

Were coming, were coming!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1772483 said:


> Down to less than half an inch for Friday!
> 
> Were coming, were coming!!!


However, I'm used to change!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1772483 said:


> Down to less than half an inch for Friday!
> 
> Were coming, were coming!!!


Quiet. SSS and I want snow.

I am even going to break out the snow dance tonight.


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1772487 said:


> Quiet. SSS and I want snow.
> 
> I am even going to break out the snow dance tonight.


I might even stop at the local U Do and wash the truck.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1772489 said:


> I might even stop at the local U Do and wash the truck.


You might end up with two broken legs, too.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1772490 said:


> You might end up with two broken legs, too.


Well at least do it on city time so I can get work comp.


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1772489 said:


> I might even stop at the local U Do and wash the truck.


I did have a grey truck at one point in time but for the last few weeks it's been a white truck.


----------



## albhb3

Hamelfire;1772489 said:


> I might even stop at the local U Do and wash the truck.


do it I want to run the toro this weekend


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1772494 said:


> I did have a grey truck at one point in time but for the last few weeks it's been a white truck.


Mine was dark green at one point


----------



## Camden

I think I'm going to go buy a 4 wheel drive front mount mower tomorrow. My 2wd machine has worked great for several years but it's time to upgrade. I'm going to look at installing my TGS07 spreader on the back so that I won't have to fill up with sidewalk salt but once a night.


----------



## CityGuy

Want to throw this out there and see what people think. My left rear tire pressure monitoring sensor has been going on and off for weeks now as the temp changes. I check my tires weekly and they are all at 65-70 cold. I normally keep them at 70. For the last week it has been going off and I have checked both cold and warm temp and it is near 70 yet the idiot light is still on. Anyone have any ideas? I know the sensor is still good as if it does go bad it says so on the DIC.


----------



## CityGuy

From John Dee fb page.

As many of you have noticed, my website has been unavailable all day. The folks that host my site did a planned upgrade last night and things did not go as smoothly as they had planned, so the site has been down. I have not heard from them on when things will be back up and I would rather have them work on the fix than respond to an inquiry from me. 

Hopefully it will be back up soon and sorry for the outage!

-John


----------



## unit28

My sensor is out too
Had a new set if treads put on this past weekend.

They want 60 bucks for a new one.

I think its ok and maybe a connection went bad somewhere


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1772487 said:


> Quiet. SSS and I want snow.


There's a shock!


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;1772538 said:


> My sensor is out too
> Had a new set if treads put on this past weekend.
> 
> They want 60 bucks for a new one.
> 
> I think its ok and maybe a connection went bad somewhere


Maybe it just needs a good washing. It just seems funny that it is not out per the DIC but says low yet 2 seperate gauges one digital and one manual say it's ok.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1772528 said:


> Want to throw this out there and see what people think. My left rear tire pressure monitoring sensor has been going on and off for weeks now as the temp changes. I check my tires weekly and they are all at 65-70 cold. I normally keep them at 70. For the last week it has been going off and I have checked both cold and warm temp and it is near 70 yet the idiot light is still on. Anyone have any ideas? I know the sensor is still good as if it does go bad it says so on the DIC.


Cold weather messing with it...


----------



## CityGuy

So the city just went by with there bobcat and blower and is clearing snow banks on the side of the road and end of driveways. They did one side of the street and not the other. Guess I will have to see if they do my side tomorrow or if I have to call and ***** about favoritism.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Night time clowns must have arrived. I'm up to around an inch now for Friday!

Hourly shows .9" Friday and 1.2" Saturday..... This sucks!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1772552 said:


> Night time clowns must have arrived. I'm up to around an inch now for Friday!
> 
> Hourly shows .9" Friday and 1.2" Saturday..... This sucks!


Just because you have stuff to do. I actually have a free weekend for once. that means it will snow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1772367 said:


> Too bad they weren't when I owned a Blizzard. 3 different parts were not only out of stock, but if they had been in stock they were outrageously expensive. It was at that point I decided I would no longer do business with StoneCrookes.


They had my parts, got out of there for about $550. You want a rip off try owning a Tennant sweeper. You buy the parts directly from the factory and they are out of site. They wanted $25 for a little circuit breaker which I was able to find the exact on locally from an electrical co. for .35 cents a piece. 



Hamelfire;1772411 said:


> Hey SSS do you see a lot of road graders in MLPS clearing roads.


Not anymore. They used them all the time when I was a kid but I do see more loaders now and some of them with wings.



Hamelfire;1772487 said:


> Quiet. SSS and I want snow.
> 
> I am even going to break out the snow dance tonight.


It might just work. NAM is up a little for Friday.


----------



## CityGuy

Wind is starting to whip things around out here. Going to be some big drifts tomorrow.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1772555 said:


> They had my parts, got out of there for about $550. You want a rip off try owning a Tennant sweeper. You buy the parts directly from the factory and they are out of site. They wanted $25 for a little circuit breaker which I was able to find the exact on locally from an electrical co. for .35 cents a piece.
> 
> Not anymore. They used them all the time when I was a kid but I do see more loaders now and some of them with wings.
> 
> It might just work. NAM is up a little for Friday.


Interesting. I would think they would have quiet a few running around to scrape the side roads around there with the snow emergency system they have.


----------



## unit28

Been washed a few times
But ever since a snowbank smashed into my truck
a couple months ago, it stopped working.

It's on the front pass side


----------



## CityGuy

30-35 mph winds according to the guy on 11. Hmm thought we were going for 50 mph?


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;1772560 said:


> Been washed a few times
> But ever since a snowbank smashed into my truck
> a couple months ago, it stopped working.
> 
> It's on the front pass side


Huh? Well this weekend I think I will wash the heck out of the truck and underside and see what happens.


----------



## CityGuy

11 says light snow late friday. And looks like mid week next week a little improvement.


----------



## CityGuy

1 more day until the wild return. I can't wait. Stuff on tv has been interesting at night.


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1772561 said:


> 30-35 mph winds according to the guy on 11. Hmm thought we were going for 50 mph?


Wind really started howling in the last 10 minutes or so.


----------



## TKLAWN

It 's been sunny and windy all day. Blizzard warning seems excessive at this point.


----------



## NorthernProServ

From Dahl 

"Since it's still difficult to determine how much the Arctic air will waffle back and forth, it's still possible snowfall amounts could be greater, so please check back for updates."

Any comment Snowguy? :redbounce

HAHA


----------



## BossPlow614

Polaris, check your PMs.


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ;1772575 said:


> From Dahl
> 
> "Since it's still difficult to determine how much the Arctic air will waffle back and forth, it's still possible snowfall amounts could be greater, so please check back for updates."
> 
> Any comment Snowguy? :redbounce
> 
> HAHA


Bring it from SSS and I.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1772552 said:


> Night time clowns must have arrived. I'm up to around an inch now for Friday!
> 
> Hourly shows .9" Friday and 1.2" Saturday..... This sucks!


Mines still the same since noon. It actually went down from yesterday


----------



## unit28

Dahl ...et' all ,don't seem to understand surface analysis

if only he'd look at vorticity, baroclinicity, altimetry, jet stream, mid level wind and temp tracks,
plus the isothermic boundries of low pressure cyclonic wind divergence......if only


----------



## justinsp

Not weather related, but where have you guys gone for vehicle decals/graphics. I have used Fastsigns in the past but looking for someone else. Maybe a smaller company, little more personable.


----------



## unit28

Several batches of dynamics from the pac will emerge from the
inter-mountain west streak out across the midwest... Ahead of the
arctic cold front/vorticity advection. 

This should result in two
pockets of moisture developing across the midwest on fri... One
pocket over the mid ms vly and a second location ahead/along the
surface cold front from the wrn great lakes through the upper ms
valley into the central plains. 

This scenario discounts the
nam/sref mean forecasts 
which over-develops qpf within the cold
sector 

it follows the operational gfs/ecmwf. Thus wpc went with
two areas of low prob of 4 inches... One over central wi into sern
mn/nern ia and another over mo... 
Though the latter could also
experience a mix of precip. 

Then on sat... A larger swath of
moisture from the pac will surge and overrun into the
well-established cold sector


----------



## TKLAWN

unit28;1772590 said:


> Dahl ...et' all ,don't seem to understand surface analysis
> 
> if only he'd look at vorticity, baroclinicity, altimetry, jet stream, mid level wind and temp tracks,
> plus the isothermic boundries of low pressure cyclonic wind divergence......if only


Him and his cheat sheet are both ********.


----------



## ryde307

justinsp;1772597 said:


> Not weather related, but where have you guys gone for vehicle decals/graphics. I have used Fastsigns in the past but looking for someone else. Maybe a smaller company, little more personable.


Wrap city graphics in Hopkins is good.


----------



## SSS Inc.

justinsp;1772597 said:


> Not weather related, but where have you guys gone for vehicle decals/graphics. I have used Fastsigns in the past but looking for someone else. Maybe a smaller company, little more personable.


I buy tons at fastsigns and they know me by name. Real nice people at the Bloomington one.


----------



## qualitycut

justinsp;1772597 said:


> Not weather related, but where have you guys gone for vehicle decals/graphics. I have used Fastsigns in the past but looking for someone else. Maybe a smaller company, little more personable.


I use a guy in burnsville does good work and priced real good. Does shirts and stuff as well hes a one man show. Been using him for 7+ years


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1772556 said:


> Wind is starting to whip things around out here. Going to be some big drifts tomorrow.


Same here.... This sucks!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1772566 said:


> 11 says light snow late friday. And looks like mid week next week a little improvement.


Late Friday??? NWS shows morning snow...... Clowns!


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1772575 said:


> From Dahl
> 
> "Since it's still difficult to determine how much the Arctic air will waffle back and forth, it's still possible snowfall amounts could be greater, so please check back for updates."
> 
> Any comment Snowguy? :redbounce
> 
> HAHA


Yup, a$$covering clowns!


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1772574 said:


> It 's been sunny and windy all day. Blizzard warning seems excessive at this point.


I agree!........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1772578 said:


> Bring it from SSS and I.


Thwres another shocker!


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1772590 said:


> Dahl ...et' all ,don't seem to understand surface analysis
> 
> if only he'd look at vorticity, baroclinicity, altimetry, jet stream, mid level wind and temp tracks,
> plus the isothermic boundries of low pressure cyclonic wind divergence......if only


So........ What are you thinking/forecasting?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ian says an inch, maybe two or so Friday night..... What clown!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dahl says maybe an inch Friday, enough to cause problems for the evening commute... Shows futurecast and it barely touches the entire metro and the little bit that does is gone by 14:00...... Clown!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1772640 said:


> So........ What are you thinking/forecasting?


If this keeps up you'll be at 1-3" again before ya know it on Friday.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Belinda says late Friday/early Saturday snow... around an inch in the Cities


----------



## qualitycut

I was supposed to go out of town this weekend but looks like I'm not going anywhere.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1772601 said:


> Him and his cheat sheet are both ********.


Agreed!!!!!!!!!!*!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1772645 said:


> If this keeps up you'll be at 1-3" again before ya know it on Friday.


What a shocker that'd be!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1772639 said:


> Thwres another shocker!


Can't help it we love snow. Padding the comp (super vacation) account.:waving:


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1772646 said:


> Belinda says late Friday/early Saturday snow... around an inch in the Cities


Wonderful...........


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1772642 said:


> Ian says an inch, maybe two or so Friday night..... What clown!


Here let me cover it for you.

Noting to 2 feet.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1772647 said:


> I was supposed to go out of town this weekend but looks like I'm not going anywhere.


Yup, screw this!!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Its another plow or not plow snow. At least for me. I'm at 1-2 and no mention of totals for other days


----------



## CityGuy

Novak says snow friday and nam shows it around 1200. He shows 2-4 inches.

Starts around 10 min mark.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

My % did drop for Saturday and Sunday


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1772664 said:


> Novak says snow friday and nam shows it around 1200. He shows 2-4 inches.
> 
> Starts around 10 min mark.


Saw that, shut up!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1772664 said:


> Novak says snow friday and nam shows it around 1200. He shows 2-4 inches.
> 
> Starts around 10 min mark.


Around the opposite of everyone else


----------



## jimslawnsnow

But why is it from a year ago? Its 2014


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1772664 said:


> Novak says snow friday and nam shows it around 1200. He shows 2-4 inches.
> 
> Starts around 10 min mark.


Ahh, he's a Nam kind of guy now. Latest NAM had 4" at 25:1. Last nam had 1". GFS is 1.5". LAst NAM also shows 10 a.m. - 6 p.m. I want to see Novak step out of the box and not just watch the models.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1772670 said:


> Around the opposite of everyone else


He was on for the last one but did not say that until right before the storm.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1772668 said:


> Saw that, shut up!!!


Quit whining.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1772673 said:


> Ahh, he's a Nam kind of guy now. Latest NAM had 4" at 25:1. Last nam had 1". GFS is 1.5". LAst NAM also shows 10 a.m. - 6 p.m. I want to see Novak step out of the box and not just watch the models.


Then he would be like the rest of the clowns.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1772674 said:


> He was on for the last one but did not say that until right before the storm.


Last one?!?! He's been on for about the last five!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1772528 said:


> Want to throw this out there and see what people think. My left rear tire pressure monitoring sensor has been going on and off for weeks now as the temp changes. I check my tires weekly and they are all at 65-70 cold. I normally keep them at 70. For the last week it has been going off and I have checked both cold and warm temp and it is near 70 yet the idiot light is still on. Anyone have any ideas? I know the sensor is still good as if it does go bad it says so on the DIC.


If you have aftermarket rims that can screw them up. Or if new ones have been installed in the stock rims. On the aftermarket rims on our Chevy the sensors they out on just don't work well with that truck


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1772676 said:


> Quit whining.


Quit cheerleading.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1772683 said:


> If you have aftermarket rims that can screw them up. Or if new ones have been installed in the stock rims. On the aftermarket rims on our Chevy the sensors they out on just don't work well with that truck


Stock rims, tires are a year old or so. Just the 1 sensor acting up.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1772685 said:


> Quit cheerleading.


Yeah snow. :waving:xysport


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1772688 said:


> Yeah snow.


NAM, NOVAK.......Let's GO!!!!!!wesport payup


----------



## CityGuy

Man I make a great homemade pizza.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1772691 said:


> NAM, NOVAK.......Let's GO!!!!!!wesport payup


O... Now you're liking Novak!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1772674 said:


> He was on for the last one but did not say that until right before the storm.


So why does it say its from a year ago?


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1772695 said:


> So why does it say its from a year ago?


Not sure. That was the link he had on his fb page that led me to u tube. It was the same presentation on fb and the link.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1772694 said:


> O... Now you're liking Novak!


No, I like the NAM at its current position. And so does Novak apparently, enough so to make a 14 minute video. I wouldn't bet on either of them yet. I'll give Novak tons of credit when he nails a storm that isn't showing up quite right on the models.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Clowns!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Dee is up.


----------



## TKLAWN

Hamelfire;1772693 said:


> Man I make a great homemade pizza.


This just in, no one cares!


----------



## SSS Inc.

I sense a lot of anger and hostility around here.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1772720 said:


> I sense a lot of anger and hostility around here.


No never!!


----------



## Green Grass

justinsp;1772597 said:


> Not weather related, but where have you guys gone for vehicle decals/graphics. I have used Fastsigns in the past but looking for someone else. Maybe a smaller company, little more personable.


Speed pro imaging out of Eden prairie. Great guys


----------



## qualitycut

K now I know of the wind you guts were talking about holy.


----------



## CityGuy

10 degrees

WC -6

18:37


----------



## NorthernProServ




----------



## SSS Inc.

^^^:laughing::laughing::laughingayup


----------



## Camden

Camden;1772520 said:


> I think I'm going to go buy a 4 wheel drive front mount mower tomorrow.  My 2wd machine has worked great for several years but it's time to upgrade. I'm going to look at installing my TGS07 spreader on the back so that I won't have to fill up with sidewalk salt but once a night.


I kid you not, less than 5 minutes after I made this post the dealer sold the unit I was going to buy. I know exactly what happened...I called to say that I'd take it and he called the other people who were interested and one of them bought it out from under me. The guy at the dealer said the buyer bought it sight unseen. Who does that? I jinxed myself though, I shouldn't have said anything until I had it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1772744 said:


> I kid you not, less than 5 minutes after I made this post the dealer sold the unit I was going to buy. I know exactly what happened...I called to say that I'd take it and he called the other people who were interested and one of them bought it out from under me. The guy at the dealer said the buyer bought it sight unseen. Who does that? I jinxed myself though, I shouldn't have said anything until I had it.


That's too bad, I hate when stuff like that happens. Something better will come along.


----------



## CityGuy

Dahl says an inch on friday for evening rush.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1772744 said:


> I kid you not, less than 5 minutes after I made this post the dealer sold the unit I was going to buy. I know exactly what happened...I called to say that I'd take it and he called the other people who were interested and one of them bought it out from under me. The guy at the dealer said the buyer bought it sight unseen. Who does that? I jinxed myself though, I shouldn't have said anything until I had it.


Why would they do that? That's dumb. What exactly was it?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gonna be a bit chilly loading and unloading the tractor tonight.

Watch an episode of American Idol and go load up for the night.

3 schools and whatever else I can fit in.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1772755 said:


> Gonna be a bit chilly loading and unloading the tractor tonight.
> 
> Watch an episode of American Idol and go load up for the night.
> 
> 3 schools and whatever else I can fit in.


I still have my skid loaded and hooked up if you need help I'm available tonight


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1772755 said:


> Gonna be a bit chilly loading and unloading the tractor tonight.
> 
> Watch an episode of American Idol and go load up for the night.
> 
> 3 schools and whatever else I can fit in.


Have fun and be safe.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1772751 said:


> Dahl says an inch on friday for evening rush.


He really didn't show much for snow on his future cast thing. I know it will change every time he shows it though


----------



## CityGuy

Interesting read on back pain related to plowing.

http://info.bossplow.com/Blog/bid/157222/Snowplowing-Ergonomics


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1772782 said:


> Interesting read on back pain related to plowing.
> 
> http://info.bossplow.com/Blog/bid/157222/Snowplowing-Ergonomics


That is something that I'm sure a lot of us over look every storm


----------



## unit28

Hamelfire;1772751 said:


> Dahl says an inch on friday for evening rush.


wondering if he talked about how WI gets most of it fri?

The NAM looked like it tries to split the moisture.
GFS at hr 48 also starts to show how it splits.

The 500 and 700 hpa verticals will be a good indicator along with the vorticity.

precip is to light for anything above 2" here.

Just NE of rchst looks like .14" precp through Fri night.

If we get above .10" precip it will be a long shot, vertical column is building up in the NAM than anywhere else though


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;1772794 said:


> wondering if he talked about how WI gets most of it fri?
> 
> The NAM looked like it tries to split the moisture.
> GFS at hr 48 also starts to show how it splits.
> 
> The 500 and 700 hpa verticals will be a good indicator along with the vorticity.
> 
> precip is to light for anything above 2" here.
> 
> Just NE of rchst looks like .14" precp through Fri night.
> 
> If we get above .10" precip it will be a long shot, vertical column is building up in the NAM than anywhere else though


He did not talk about it and his future cast seemed to show it moving NW to SE and into Iowa rather quickly.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1772792 said:


> That is something that I'm sure a lot of us over look every storm


we have to have safety training once a month and lifting, sitting, standing crap comes up every time.


----------



## unit28

Need to Check RH panels to see if uplift is enough to saturate atmosphere. PBL dewpoints can be used to assess how much moisture can be lifted.


----------



## Green Grass

Fire Fire holy crap its cold out!


----------



## BossPlow614

Marijuana in America: Colorado Pot Rush is on at 9 on CNBC tonight, looks interesting.


----------



## Polarismalibu

The side roads have gotten so slick with this wind and blowing snow


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1772895 said:


> The side roads have gotten so slick with this wind and blowing snow


Minneapolis side streets are terrible. Slid through the same intersection twice in my truck today. I was stuck in a dump truck at a stop light for two cycles again(twice in two days). It was about a 5º incline and I couldn't move.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1772895 said:


> The side roads have gotten so slick with this wind and blowing snow


Ours is pretty much drifted shut.


----------



## qualitycut

Who on here said they had rubber over the tire tracks fir a s185 for sale? Pm the price and how much use left please


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1772896 said:


> Minneapolis side streets are terrible. Slid through the same intersection twice in my truck today. I was stuck in a dump truck at a stop light for two cycles again(twice in two days). It was about a 5º incline and I couldn't move.


I have had that happen a lot this past week pulling the skid around. You would think they would have the roads better a week later


----------



## Camden

We definitely have to plow tomorrow morning. Not one new flake of snow fell today but the wind brought in a sh!t load. I'm not complaining though!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1772914 said:


> I have had that happen a lot this past week pulling the skid around. You would think they would have the roads better a week later


Kind of strange but I haven't seen any trucks out salting/sanding/scraping in my area since the storm. All the hard pack has turned to glare ice, its pretty bad. I guess they are waiting until Spring to melt it. Even a little straight sand would help on some of these roads.


----------



## Camden

Going through voicemails..."My furnace is out and the repairman can't make it down my driveway, he'll be back at 8am so if you could have me plowed out by then I would appreciate it. I don't want to freeze to death". 

Geez, how do I not plow her out after hearing that??? Stupid one time calls. I don't even know how these people find me.


----------



## ryde307

Camden are you looking to sell your sidewalk machine if you get a new one?


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1772923 said:


> Kind of strange but I haven't seen any trucks out salting/sanding/scraping in my area since the storm. All the hard pack has turned to glare ice, its pretty bad. I guess they are waiting until Spring to melt it. Even a little straight sand would help on some of these roads.


Rogers out sand down a few days ago it didn't make a difference. All the trucks coming out of the truck stop to turn on to 101 can't get going ether


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

From my customers.....everyone is kinda throwing in the towel. 

I think with how bad the roads have been, people are finally realizing just how much it takes as far as budget and people are starting to live with reality.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Camden;1772926 said:


> Going through voicemails..."My furnace is out and the repairman can't make it down my driveway, he'll be back at 8am so if you could have me plowed out by then I would appreciate it. I don't want to freeze to death".
> 
> Geez, how do I not plow her out after hearing that??? Stupid one time calls. I don't even know how these people find me.


What happened to her regular plow guy?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1772939 said:


> From my customers.....everyone is kinda throwing in the towel.
> 
> I think with how bad the roads have been, people are finally realizing just how much it takes as far as budget and people are starting to live with reality.


What you mean throwing in the towel? They don't want extras done?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1772939 said:


> From my customers.....everyone is kinda throwing in the towel.
> 
> I think with how bad the roads have been, people are finally realizing just how much it takes as far as budget and people are starting to live with reality.


I think you're right on. I have seen this with a few of our customers as well. Salting calls are way down(which is fine with me right now) and some of our traditional hauling customers have scaled way back. There is snow and ice everywhere so they pretty much are saying screw it we're not doing anything.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1772939 said:


> From my customers.....everyone is kinda throwing in the towel.
> 
> I think with how bad the roads have been, people are finally realizing just how much it takes as far as budget and people are starting to live with reality.


So they don't want extras or money is no object anymore type of attitude?


----------



## skorum03

Plowed a driveway that hadn't been done since christmas tonight. The straight blade couldn't handle it. Snow was 3ft deep in spots with the drifting. Had to bring a skid in. Worked out well though. Wish I had my own skid sometimes.....


----------



## gmcdan

I don't think they have salt ive been working on a remodel 50th/York in last week or so watching everyone get stuck at the light next block up , today were having lunch and hear a racket school bus spinning its tires for ten minutes cars behind so cant back up , finaly gets going then about 2 hours later salt truck shows up finally . but its no better in Edina either by france .


----------



## SSS Inc.

gmcdan;1772950 said:


> I don't think they have salt ive been working on a remodel 50th/York in last week or so watching everyone get stuck at the light next block up , today were having lunch and hear a racket school bus spinning its tires for ten minutes cars behind so cant back up , finaly gets going then about 2 hours later salt truck shows up finally . but its no better in Edina either by france .


Are you doing the house on the corner? That's where I got stuck yesterday(light at 50th and xerxes). :laughing: Same scenario, cars right on my tail behind my dump and skid steer.


----------



## gmcdan

SSS Inc.;1772953 said:


> Are you doing the house on the corner? That's where I got stuck yesterday(light at 50th and xerxes). :laughing: Same scenario, cars right on my tail behind my dump and skid steer.


yep, very scary driving around there .


----------



## Camden

ryde307;1772932 said:


> Camden are you looking to sell your sidewalk machine if you get a new one?


Yes sir. I need to keep it in service until I have a replacement though.


----------



## SSS Inc.

gmcdan;1772954 said:


> yep, very scary driving around there .


We hauled a few loads out of the lot across the street yesterday morning. Many more to go but they put a cap on what we were to do.


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;1772941 said:


> What happened to her regular plow guy?


I'm not exactly sure but it sounded like the guy tried to get down her road but couldn't make it. That's becoming a common theme around here, the drifts are just too hard to bust through.


----------



## Drakeslayer

skorum03;1772949 said:


> Plowed a driveway that hadn't been done since christmas tonight. The straight blade couldn't handle it. Snow was 3ft deep in spots with the drifting. Had to bring a skid in. Worked out well though. Wish I had my own skid sometimes.....


Had to do one with the skid and blower today. Only way this drive was getting done. It hadn't been done since 20" ago. The windrow from Hamel was 3' of melted hard pack.


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;1772962 said:


> Had to do one with the skid and blower today. Only way this drive was getting done. It hadn't been done since 20" ago. The windrow from Hamel was 3' of melted hard pack.


That's exactly what I've been using to get driveways done. It's a great setup but at some places you just creep along because the snow is so deep.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1772939 said:


> From my customers.....everyone is kinda throwing in the towel.
> 
> I think with how bad the roads have been, people are finally realizing just how much it takes as far as budget and people are starting to live with reality.


Are you tired? That first sentence is a little Unit like...

I've had a couple resi customers cancel service the rest of the winter cause their driveways are getting smaller and they don't want to pay to blow it...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1772947 said:


> So they don't want extras or money is no object anymore type of attitude?


No subs extras. Keep the property open, see what happens once things start to warm up.

We are stacking snow, making room, but salting, scraping, those calls are more like "what do you think" rather than "whatever the cost".

I think people are resigned to the fact life goes on with some ice / hard pack here and there, and the cost benefit isn't in anyone's favor right now.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1772979 said:


> We are stacking snow, making room, but salting, scraping, those calls are more like "what do you think" rather than "whatever the cost".
> 
> I think people are resigned to the fact life goes on with some ice / hard pack here and there, and the cost benefit isn't in anyone's favor right now.


I hear you. We have a lot that has been no salting done all year, then a week and a half ago they called wanting it done to get rid of the "icy" spots. A little salt and those two 40 degree days it was down to bare pavement. Then Thursday's storm hit....F!!!!!!! O well, it was nice for the 2 days while it lasted lol!


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1772979 said:


> No subs extras. Keep the property open, see what happens once things start to warm up.
> 
> We are stacking snow, making room, but salting, scraping, those calls are more like "what do you think" rather than "whatever the cost".
> 
> I think people are resigned to the fact life goes on with some ice / hard pack here and there, and the cost benefit isn't in anyone's favor right now.


That's the way it seems with most of my accounts now. A few of them have no choice but to have us haul and stack back after every snow fall. The other accounts where very spend happy at first now there all tight wads. Being this year almost all of mine went on a per time basis I lucked out big time.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1772983 said:


> That's the way it seems with most of my accounts now. A few of them have no choice but to have us haul and stack back after every snow fall. The other accounts where very spend happy at first now there all tight wads. Being this year almost all of mine went on a per time basis I lucked out big time.


Anybody think we see a higher demand for monthly's next year???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sure is swell no one told me the compressor for the air ride seat isn't working in the tractor.

I feel like a gorilla sitting on the floor of a Corvette with my arm hanging through the sunroof to shift.

Plus side, trying to fix it, I found a frayed wire and a blown fuse.

However the blown fuse was just to the rear work lights that haven't been working, even though the guys said they couldn't figure out why the lights aren't working.

Guess I need a mechanic too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1772988 said:


> Anybody think we see a higher demand for monthly's next year???


The monthly's are going to see a higher demand for money from me, I know that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

And just for you guys that are sleeping......it is FREEEEEEEEEZINGGGGGGGG OUT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1772988 said:


> Anybody think we see a higher demand for monthly's next year???


I though we would this year but I was wrong.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1772990 said:


> Sure is swell no one told me the compressor for the air ride seat isn't working in the tractor.
> 
> I feel like a gorilla sitting on the floor of a Corvette with my arm hanging through the sunroof to shift.
> 
> Plus side, trying to fix it, I found a frayed wire and a blown fuse.
> 
> However the blown fuse was just to the rear work lights that haven't been working, even though the guys said they couldn't figure out why the lights aren't working.
> 
> Guess I need a mechanic too.


Same thing happens in my skid the other night. Very stuff ride for sure


----------



## IDST

You should try durIng ice dams in this crap


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jagext;1772996 said:


> You should try durIng ice dams in this crap


Why do you think I sold mine??

I would get cold enough last spring when it was +30-40 out, not like this.


----------



## IDST

We were out till 2:30 last night. Bit chilly.


----------



## IDST

LwnmwrMan22;1772997 said:


> Why do you think I sold mine??
> 
> I would get cold enough last spring when it was +30-40 out, not like this.


By the way I owe you fogo or Ruth Chris dinner


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jagext;1772999 said:


> By the way I owe you fogo or Ruth Chris dinner


You do???? Why is that?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1773001 said:


> You do???? Why is that?


I suppose it's from when you helped me, I reaffirmed your belief to stick to the ice dam and not expand the snowplowing, saving you the headache and never ending expenses. So yes, you are correct, you DO owe me one of those!


----------



## IDST

LwnmwrMan22;1773003 said:


> I suppose it's from when you helped me, I reaffirmed your belief to stick to the ice dam and not expand the snowplowing, saving you the headache and never ending expenses. So yes, you are correct, you DO owe me one of those!


You gave my number for an ice dam job


----------



## CityGuy

Why can't I sleep. This sucks and makes for a long day.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

they're staying pretty busy at the college


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jagext;1773004 said:


> You gave my number for an ice dam job


I think my thought is a much more viable reason.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snowguy will be happy with NWS this morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

-13, breezy, overcast. 

05:46.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1773013 said:


> Snowguy will be happy with NWS this morning.


As of now yes, I'm at less than half for tomorrow. But it will change... Always does!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu still at .2".


----------



## SnowGuy73

Marler shows .3" for metro, 1.3" for Jim.


----------



## djagusch

cbservicesllc;1772988 said:


> Anybody think we see a higher demand for monthly's next year???


I'm going to make a hybrid monthly set up for any of my renewals. A monthly account even suggested it to me as they knew I am getting raped.

If anybody has a hybrid example to share please pm with it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NWS has me at 1-2 for Friday and the same Saturday. Doesn't look like much moisture. But we are back to the plow or not crap


----------



## jimslawnsnow

djagusch;1773037 said:


> I'm going to make a hybrid monthly set up for any of my renewals. A monthly account even suggested it to me as they knew I am getting raped.
> 
> If anybody has a hybrid example to share please pm with it.


Not quite sure what you mean by hybrid? Watch next year we won't get near the snow we got this season or the times will be less


----------



## jimslawnsnow




----------



## djagusch

jimslawnsnow;1773041 said:


> Not quite sure what you mean by hybrid? Watch next year we won't get near the snow we got this season or the times will be less


Has set number of plows or inches of snow the contract covers. Also some blizzard clause for extra money when we get above 10"s of snow or something like that.

Looking for examples and wording of it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1773038 said:


> NWS has me at 1-2 for Friday and the same Saturday. Doesn't look like much moisture. But we are back to the plow or not crap


I'm at less than half tomorrow and no mention of accumulation for Saturday but the hourly shows .6".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1773047 said:


> Has set number of plows or inches of snow the contract covers. Also some blizzard clause for extra money when we get above 10"s of snow or something like that.
> 
> Looking for examples and wording of it.


Probably have a better time getting responses in the general snow plowing thread.

However, they are usually set up to cover say, 15 plows, and then a reduced rate for whatever after that.

A "blizzard clause" would kick in on any snowfall over 10" (or whatever number) and that storm would be charged hourly, or by the inch or again, whatever you worked with the customer.


----------



## banonea

All but 5 of my 37 accounts are monthly and have been for most of the time that I have been plowing, and the thing that sells them is the fact that when we get a large storm, or you get a winter that is unusually snowy, they wont see a large bill at the end of the month. They are based on 6 snowfalls a month. Most of my accounts include 1 application of salt/sand or salt, whatever they prefer. Depending on there request, we will figure in stacking or removal off site of snow as well, but for the most part stacking, off site removal and extra sanding are billed per time. there are some winters that we take it in the shorts, but most winters we make out good. with that said, I have had customers that have felt bad because we did so much in a month for what we charged and have paid us extra, or given us gifts or products as a thank you. I think that is what differentiate us from most if not all of the other company's in town.......just my 2 centsThumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

Barlow says half inch, maybe an inch both tomorrow and Saturday. More south, Yuck!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Doesn't match up with the written forecast, clowns!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1773067 said:


> Doesn't match up with the written forecast, clowns!


Most of the time it doesnt


----------



## skorum03

I'm at less than an inch for tomorrow. Are we supposed to see something next week early?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

djagusch;1773047 said:


> Has set number of plows or inches of snow the contract covers. Also some blizzard clause for extra money when we get above 10"s of snow or something like that.
> 
> Looking for examples and wording of it.


Never thought of doing that. I'm just now getting g people into monthly contracts. Most are town homes. Most years I like them. I am still OK on mine, but I have them priced to where I need to be since most of them are zero tolerance. If we get a full month of snow in march and April I'll be feeling it every time I sit from those accounts. What does it better is the per times make up lost revenue. I know everyone's businesses are different. I would prefer monthly. Then I can do as I please pretty much on a property. The per times complain I'm too early I'm too late. Measure 3" of snow and they see half that and so on


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1773077 said:


> I'm at less than an inch for tomorrow. Are we supposed to see something next week early?


I have a slight chance for Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;1773047 said:


> Has set number of plows or inches of snow the contract covers. Also some blizzard clause for extra money when we get above 10"s of snow or something like that.
> 
> Looking for examples and wording of it.


The only issue you may run into as I did when I tried this a few years ago on a couple accounts is they ate going to want something in it for them, say a credit or refund if we don't get x amount of plows or x amount of snow if you have something in it for you if we over so much. As for getting over 10 inches you can have something in there for a charge and I dont think it would be argued. On some of mine if we get 10+ I charge the price I have on my contract for any per time plow that would be requested that is under trigger or whatever. I always put a per time price on my monthlys so they know what it would cost if they decided we only got 1 inch but need their lot done for something.


----------



## SSS Inc.

djagusch;1773047 said:


> Has set number of plows or inches of snow the contract covers. Also some blizzard clause for extra money when we get above 10"s of snow or something like that.
> 
> Looking for examples and wording of it.


We have one large property where we cap the hours. If we go under the hours we deduct whatever hours were not used times about half our hourly rate. Any hours over get added on top at our hourly rate. They feel good because they see a monthly price and most months their bill is less than expected. Worst case scenario the month is big and we are getting our regular hourly rate. If we plow only one hour in a month we do very well. We're happy and they're happy. This only works on properties you would consider doing hourly.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

anyone have a cheap truck they are looking to sell. looking to use it to put a couple guys in it to shovel


----------



## SSS Inc.

And yes its freezing out. Somebody started my truck early this morning and moved the seat back and snapped the air line to the seat. Of course I didn't have the right tubing to fix it. Had to use a vise grip to pinch the line so we could use it. Why does thus stuff have to happen a four a.m. if I was two minutes earlier I would have started my dump and not moved the seat.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Not to cold for this chick to stand at the bus stop
Can't see it but she has 4" spike leapord shoes.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1773110 said:


> anyone have a cheap truck they are looking to sell. looking to use it to put a couple guys in it to shovel


What are you looking to spend


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1773118 said:


> What are you looking to spend


hoping not more than 3k


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1773110 said:


> anyone have a cheap truck they are looking to sell. looking to use it to put a couple guys in it to shovel


Get your welder out and by my teal Chevy.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1773119 said:


> hoping not more than 3k


What kind of shape and milage


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1773120 said:


> Get your welder out and by my teal Chevy.


how much welding


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1773119 said:


> hoping not more than 3k


Give me a call, I might have a deal for you. 507 696 7524


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1773122 said:


> What kind of shape and milage


needs to run for 8-12 hours or more at once. start when its cold. minimal problems. drive up to 300 or so miles each snow


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1773129 said:


> how much welding


The frame is cracked behind the front Axel on the drivers side. I'm not a frame guy nor a trained mechanic so I'm not sure if something like that can be fixed or not. We are not going to fix it. I do know that but if it is fixable its not a bad old truck.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1773134 said:


> The frame is cracked behind the front Axel on the drivers side. I'm not a frame guy nor a trained mechanic so I'm not sure if something like that can be fixed or not. We are not going to fix it. I do know that but if it is fixable its not a bad old truck.


I am not much of a welder especially on something like that


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1773136 said:


> I am not much of a welder especially on something like that


There is a guy in belle plaine that did my 07 Silverado, he's done a bunch of them.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1773130 said:


> Give me a call, I might have a deal for you. 507 696 7524


I am waiting for a call. hope he calls soon, then I will call you


----------



## IDST

djagusch;1773047 said:


> Has set number of plows or inches of snow the contract covers. Also some blizzard clause forode extra money when we get above 10"s of snow or something like that.
> 
> Looking for examples and wording of it.


My contacts are seasonal for 45 inches of plowed snow. Additional charge fit every 6" above that. My customers really like it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

And here come the drifting calls......


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1773139 said:


> I am waiting for a call. hope he calls soon, then I will call you


Sounds good. I got a 2000 Silverado 1500 new Tranny last year. Has mounts and wiring for a western straight blade that can go with it. To much to put in a text but I will say it is a damm good truck, u am looking to upgrade to a different truck.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1773146 said:


> And here come the drifting calls......


That is one thing next year I'm putting as extra, I never has to really worry about it before and didn't think about it. This year however its never not windy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jagext;1773142 said:


> My contacts are seasonal for 45 inches of plowed snow. Additional charge fit every 6" above that. My customers really like it


What do you do if we get less than 45?

For my school account I refund 20% if we get less than 30", I get an additional 20% if we get over 80".

The business manager called this morning and wanted to know if I wanted my additional payment now or later.

I'm nervous????


----------



## djagusch

jimslawnsnow;1773136 said:


> I am not much of a welder especially on something like that


Andover wheel and frame did my 09 chev. Frame wasn't in 2 pcs yet though. They recalled having repaired about 30 of them.


----------



## qualitycut

jagext;1773142 said:


> My contacts are seasonal for 45 inches of plowed snow. Additional charge fit every 6" above that. My customers really like it


What if we only get 20 inches?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1773151 said:


> What do you do if we get less than 45?
> 
> For my school account I refund 20% if we get less than 30", I get an additional 20% if we get over 80".
> 
> The business manager called this morning and wanted to know if I wanted my additional payment now or later.
> 
> I'm nervous????


Why you nervous lol


----------



## Camden

Busting through drifts is a piece of cake today. The cold temps are really helping the snow bust up and roll easily. It's about the only good thing that comes out of these awful temps.


----------



## qualitycut

Plowz is coming out with a lawn app


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1773147 said:


> Sounds good. I got a 2000 Silverado 1500 new Tranny last year. Has mounts and wiring for a western straight blade that can go with it. To much to put in a text but I will say it is a damm good truck, u am looking to upgrade to a different truck.


I understand. buying an additional truck also depends on this call as well. I think its a for sure deal. at least your close. I am looking on craigslist and hoping not to drive 2 hours and maybe 3 hours now with the roads.

are Rochester streets any better. man they were slick on sunday. no one could get traction


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1773158 said:


> Busting through drifts is a piece of cake today. The cold temps are really helping the snow bust up and roll easily. It's about the only good thing that comes out of these awful temps.


See???? I'm hoping I get another 3-4 landfills soon.

Would rather let my guys push back piles and I go drive around the state.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1773162 said:


> I understand. buying an additional truck also depends on this call as well. I think its a for sure deal. at least your close. I am looking on craigslist and hoping not to drive 2 hours and maybe 3 hours now with the roads.
> 
> are Rochester streets any better. man they were slick on sunday. no one could get traction


Getting better. They are trying. Dropping sand at least but there still some side street that suck.


----------



## IDST

qualitycut;1773153 said:


> What if we only get 20 inches?


the law of averages works out. I have my prices just in the right spot (I think).
I didn't lose any customers a few years ago when we barely had any snow. I actually had customers asking for their bill this year for the extra's already. I'm fair with them and don't try to cheat on the inces either. I check most driveways and record it in a snow log i send to them at the end of the month. Sometimes the news will tell them we got 2.2" of snow and I plow four at their place and that's what they get "charged" for. That is also how I cover for snow drifts. Anytime I get a call for drifting or the city comes back three days later it "cost" them two inches on their seasonal total.


----------



## Greenery

SnowGuy73;1773138 said:


> There is a guy in belle plaine that did my 07 Silverado, he's done a bunch of them.


Did your 07 have the upper control arm gussets when it broke?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1773161 said:


> Plowz is coming out with a lawn app


Of course they are.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1773172 said:


> Did your 07 have the upper control arm gussets when it broke?


Nope, it does now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Snowguy....if the models continue to show nothing hardly and we do get 2-4" in the metro I'll praise Novak for his effort


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1773177 said:


> Snowguy....if the models continue to show nothing hardly and we do get 2-4" in the metro I'll praise Novak for his effort


Good to know, if we do get 2-4" ill be pissed!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Damn it. Got called in for a drug test. I hate when that happens.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1773182 said:


> Damn it. Got called in for a drug test. I hate when that happens.


Huh? Aren't you an owner?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1773180 said:


> Good to know, if we do get 2-4" ill be pissed!


You would be..


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1773180 said:


> Good to know, if we do get 2-4" ill be pissed!


Not seeing it at all. After his video yesterday I'm guessing he will slowly keep moving the track on his pictures. It was kind of a long shot even yesterday.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1773182 said:


> Damn it. Got called in for a drug test. I hate when that happens.


By your dad? Lol


----------



## qualitycut

So can I go out of town or is it going fo snow Sat?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1773183 said:


> Huh? Aren't you an owner?


SSS Sr. Owns it for now anyway, were currently working on the details of that. He gets called too so I don't think that matters. Maybe were getting screwed.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1773185 said:


> Not seeing it at all. After his video yesterday I'm guessing he will slowly keep moving the track on his pictures. It was kind of a long shot even yesterday.


I noticed he already slid it a little south and east from then too.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1773186 said:


> By your dad? Lol


He could've given me more time to sober up.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1773187 said:


> So can I go out of town or is it going fo snow Sat?


You are going to get 2.1".


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1773193 said:


> He could've given me more time to sober up.


Hahahahah!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1773184 said:


> You would be..


Yes sir........


----------



## SSS Inc.

Novak might be a genius. New nam is way up again. 3"???. He must get it before the rest of us.


----------



## SSS Inc.

How many of you guys haul skid steers with 3/4 tons? The reason I ask is that we never do but I've got some stacking work this weekend that is so hard to get into I looking to hook up to one of our smaller trucks. Thought I might throw a bobcat behind my plow truck. Kind of funny now that I think about it but we never haul any thing with any of our plow trucks.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1773211 said:


> Novak might be a genius. New nam is way up again. 3"???. He must get it before the rest of us.


Ugh.................


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1773221 said:


> How many of you guys haul skid steers with 3/4 tons? The reason I ask is that we never do but I've got some stacking work this weekend that is so hard to get into I looking to hook up to one of our smaller trucks. Thought I might throw a bobcat behind my plow truck. Kind of funny now that I think about it but we never haul any thing with any of our plow trucks.


I always did when I had a bobcat. No problems at all.


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;1773037 said:


> I'm going to make a hybrid monthly set up for any of my renewals. A monthly account even suggested it to me as they knew I am getting raped.
> 
> If anybody has a hybrid example to share please pm with it.


You mean like a monthly plan with a cap on accumulation that defaults back to per push?


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1773223 said:


> I always did when I had a bobcat. No problems at all.


I figured it would be fine. I see it all the time but didn't know how it went for guys. Generally we have no reason to leave our yard unless were taking dump trucks but I'm getting tired of pulling a trailer behind a tandem in this town if I really just need a skid steer. I think i need more mid sized trucks.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1773221 said:


> How many of you guys haul skid steers with 3/4 tons? The reason I ask is that we never do but I've got some stacking work this weekend that is so hard to get into I looking to hook up to one of our smaller trucks. Thought I might throw a bobcat behind my plow truck. Kind of funny now that I think about it but we never haul any thing with any of our plow trucks.


We do it all the time at the city of and use to do it all the time when in private sector


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1773229 said:


> I figured it would be fine. I see it all the time but didn't know how it went for guys. Generally we have no reason to leave our yard unless were taking dump trucks but I'm getting tired of pulling a trailer behind a tandem in this town if I really just need a skid steer. I think i need more mid sized trucks.


Ya, that would suck.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1773231 said:


> We do it all the time at the city of and use to do it all the time when in private sector


I'm going for it. It just seems so foreign to me. At least I won't get stuck at stop lights anymore.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1773221 said:


> How many of you guys haul skid steers with 3/4 tons?


I do. My skid sits on a 20' tilt bed pulled behind a 2010 GMC 2500hd w/ a 6.0.

No issues whatsoever.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I pull my skid with a Ranger. You should be fine with a 3/4 ton.


----------



## mnglocker

I do while loaded down with 1100lbs of ballast and the MVP on the front. NBD. Just drive like you would any way: Carefully.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Its weird that -9° doesn't feel so bad without the wind.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1772991 said:
 

> The monthly's are going to see a higher demand for money from me, I know that.


For sure



djagusch;1773037 said:


> I'm going to make a hybrid monthly set up for any of my renewals. A monthly account even suggested it to me as they knew I am getting raped. If anybody has a hybrid example to share please pm with it.





djagusch;1773047 said:


> Has set number of plows or inches of snow the contract covers. Also some blizzard clause for extra money when we get above 10"s of snow or something like that. Looking for examples and wording of it.


I base monthly's on 48" of snow November-March. If we get 24" or less, I credit them one month of service. If we get 72" or more it's per plow.



LwnmwrMan22;1773050 said:


> Probably have a better time getting responses in the general snow plowing thread.
> 
> However, they are usually set up to cover say, 15 plows, and then a reduced rate for whatever after that.
> 
> A "blizzard clause" would kick in on any snowfall over 10" (or whatever number) and that storm would be charged hourly, or by the inch or again, whatever you worked with the customer.


My blizzard clause is 10", defaults to per plow on resi's, hourly on commercial.



SnowGuy73;1773133 said:


>


WTF...



jagext;1773142 said:


> My contacts are seasonal for 45 inches of plowed snow. Additional charge fit every 6" above that. My customers really like it


Interesting idea...



qualitycut;1773149 said:


> That is one thing next year I'm putting as extra, I never has to really worry about it before and didn't think about it. This year however its never not windy.


Amen to that...



LwnmwrMan22;1773151 said:


> What do you do if we get less than 45? For my school account I refund 20% if we get less than 30", I get an additional 20% if we get over 80". *The business manager called this morning and wanted to know if I wanted my additional payment now or later. I'm nervous????*


They know something???



qualitycut;1773161 said:


> Plowz is coming out with a lawn app


Of course they are...



jagext;1773169 said:


> the law of averages works out. I have my prices just in the right spot (I think). I didn't lose any customers a few years ago when we barely had any snow. I actually had customers asking for their bill this year for the extra's already. I'm fair with them and don't try to cheat on the inces either. I check most driveways and record it in a snow log i send to them at the end of the month. Sometimes the news will tell them we got 2.2" of snow and I plow four at their place and that's what they get "charged" for. That is also how I cover for snow drifts. Anytime I get a call for drifting or the city comes back three days later it "cost" them two inches on their seasonal total.


Interesting idea... I like it



SSS Inc.;1773221 said:


> How many of you guys haul skid steers with 3/4 tons? The reason I ask is that we never do but I've got some stacking work this weekend that is so hard to get into I looking to hook up to one of our smaller trucks. Thought I might throw a bobcat behind my plow truck. Kind of funny now that I think about it but we never haul any thing with any of our plow trucks.


All the time, no issues


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1773242 said:


> I pull my skid with a Ranger. You should be fine with a 3/4 ton.


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1773252 said:


> For sure
> 
> I base monthly's on 48" of snow November-March. If we get 24" or less, I credit them one month of service. If we get 72" or more it's per plow.
> 
> My blizzard clause is 10", defaults to per plow on resi's, hourly on commercial.
> 
> WTF...
> 
> Interesting idea...
> 
> Amen to that...
> 
> They know something???
> 
> Of course they are...
> 
> Interesting idea... I like it
> 
> All the time, no issues


Now thats a multi quote!!!


----------



## olsonbro

SSS Inc.;1773221 said:


> How many of you guys haul skid steers with 3/4 tons? The reason I ask is that we never do but I've got some stacking work this weekend that is so hard to get into I looking to hook up to one of our smaller trucks. Thought I might throw a bobcat behind my plow truck. Kind of funny now that I think about it but we never haul any thing with any of our plow trucks.


We haul our loaders with 3/4 tons on a regular basis. I have had the guys pull skids with our 3/4 tons for many years and never had any issues.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1773182 said:


> Damn it. Got called in for a drug test. I hate when that happens.


I forgot to ask if you studied for your test? :laughing:


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1773221 said:


> How many of you guys haul skid steers with 3/4 tons? The reason I ask is that we never do but I've got some stacking work this weekend that is so hard to get into I looking to hook up to one of our smaller trucks. Thought I might throw a bobcat behind my plow truck. Kind of funny now that I think about it but we never haul any thing with any of our plow trucks.


Do it all the time, never been a problem


----------



## SnoFarmer

When I worked on a paving crew we would pull the bobcat or a 2ton roller with a 3/4 ton, on a home made trailer with no brakes.
The axles were from a mobile home.:laughing:

-19*f this am shooting for a high of-8*f


----------



## cbservicesllc

GFS is up a bit too... not as much as the NAM though...


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1773161 said:


> Plowz is coming out with a lawn app


I hope those morons have fun cutting grass that's 12" tall for $20.


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1773292 said:


> I hope those morons have fun cutting grass that's 12" tall for $20.


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Houstan we have a problem. Box up √ Tailgate open √ Snow exiting truck......no

Good thing its my last load and I'm at our shop otherwise I would be ticked.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1773310 said:


> Houstan we have a problem. Box up √ Tailgate open √ Snow exiting truck......no
> 
> Good thing its my last load and I'm at our shop otherwise I would be ticked.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Come on, man! Put it in low, drop the clutch and that'll slide right out.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1773312 said:


> Come on, man! Put it in low, drop the clutch and that'll slide right out.


Trust me I tried
Crap won't move. Not even some snowball. Slammed the tailgate about a dozen times and nothing. If it doesn't come out on its own
I'll just park inside tonight. By morning it will come out as one big brick which is always kind of fun.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Call me crazy, but in just took on 2 town home associations. Have a bid for a third small one


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1773291 said:


> GFS is up a bit too... not as much as the NAM though...


Were screwed!


----------



## skorum03

BossPlow614;1773292 said:


> I hope those morons have fun cutting grass that's 12" tall for $20.


Seriously. That pisses me off. But at the same time, the customers that we deal with won't want to have the guy with a 42" snapper lawn tractor doing their grass. And No, I'm not ragging on guys using that stuff. Everyone starts somewhere.


----------



## skorum03

Lots of drifting calls today. Wish I weren't in school, could make some money.


----------



## skorum03

My plow isn't moving real well. Been leaking pretty bad out of the right side angle ram. Didn't want to waste $10/quart plow fluid in there. Been using ATF which is $10 a gallon. Is there really that big of a difference between the plow fluid and the regular trans fluid?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1773310 said:


> Houstan we have a problem. Box up √ Tailgate open √ Snow exiting truck......no
> 
> Good thing its my last load and I'm at our shop otherwise I would be ticked.


I'm at lano in Shakopee I will come help you shovel it out lol.


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;1773333 said:


> My plow isn't moving real well. Been leaking pretty bad out of the right side angle ram. Didn't want to waste $10/quart plow fluid in there. Been using ATF which is $10 a gallon. Is there really that big of a difference between the plow fluid and the regular trans fluid?[/QUOTE
> 
> All we use is ATF in all our plows which includes westerns blizzards and one Leo. Never really have any issues even in this cold weather.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1773335 said:


> I'm at lano in Shakopee I will come help you shovel it out lol.


It hasn't come out yet. Are you buying a machine??? Your only about five minutes from our shop so if you want a workout come on over a shovel. I'm not shoveling anything.


----------



## Greenery

Heck with shoveling. Get that little toro of yours up in there and get busy.


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1773336 said:


> skorum03;1773333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My plow isn't moving real well. Been leaking pretty bad out of the right side angle ram. Didn't want to waste $10/quart plow fluid in there. Been using ATF which is $10 a gallon. Is there really that big of a difference between the plow fluid and the regular trans fluid?[/QUOTE
> 
> All we use is ATF in all our plows which includes westerns blizzards and one Leo. Never really have any issues even in this cold weather.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm Maybe I've got something else going on. It just started happening with the cold weather so I'm kinda assuming its related. Cause i ran it through that whole last storm and it was fine but it was also probably 20 degrees warmer then than it is now. It seems to work once warmed up. Maybe I've got some moisture in there and my suction filter is all iced up or something.
Click to expand...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Just found out that our favorite company plowz is going to be doing the same crap for mowing. Man I hope they tank before the wreck it for everyone. It was bad enough to have nationals messing up the commercial work but now the residential


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;1773339 said:


> SSS Inc.;1773336 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm Maybe I've got something else going on. It just started happening with the cold weather so I'm kinda assuming its related. Cause i ran it through that whole last storm and it was fine but it was also probably 20 degrees warmer then than it is now. It seems to work once warmed up. Maybe I've got some moisture in there and my suction filter is all iced up or something.
> 
> 
> 
> Well if it leaking the seal is shot on the cylinder. You either need a new one or rebuild the one you've got if possible. Also if your losing fluid the speed of the plow could go down esp. If your losing a lot.
> 
> If you have moisture in there it will effect it even to the point of not being able to do anything. Get it warmed up and change it.
Click to expand...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just had a property manager swear we never plowed from the last storm, said she could barely get I to the property even with her truck.

I kindly reminded her that last week AFTER the last snow she needed to have snow pushed back so it doesn't drift in.

She said they don't want to pay for it, but that I needed to plow it out as soon as possible today.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1773350 said:


> Just had a property manager swear we never plowed from the last storm, said she could barely get I to the property even with her truck.
> 
> I kindly reminded her that last week AFTER the last snow she needed to have snow pushed back so it doesn't drift in.
> 
> She said they don't want to pay for it, but that I needed to plow it out as soon as possible today.


Nice try Lady. Wait for the next big storm if it happens and don't show up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's one with quality's 3 check marks along the name on the customer list. CGLI can have it next year since they are right next door.


----------



## BossPlow614

skorum03;1773329 said:


> Seriously. That pisses me off. But at the same time, the customers that we deal with won't want to have the guy with a 42" snapper lawn tractor doing their grass. And No, I'm not ragging on guys using that stuff. Everyone starts somewhere.


I'm confident it will not affect our clients, it'll mostly be for those idiots that call on Saturday afternoon & leave a minute long voicemail wanting their lawn that hasn't been cut in 6 weeks to be done by their kids bday party that night or something ridiculous like that.



Polarismalibu;1773345 said:


> Just found out that our favorite company plowz is going to be doing the same crap for mowing. Man I hope they tank before the wreck it for everyone. It was bad enough to have nationals messing up the commercial work but now the residential


See my post above. I really don't see it affecting regular clients.

Where has anyone seen that they're doing lawns now? I searched and found nothing about it? If it stated on their app then I'd understand, I refuse to download it as well as "like" them.


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1773347 said:


> skorum03;1773339 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well if it leaking the seal is shot on the cylinder. You either need a new one or rebuild the one you've got if possible. Also if your losing fluid the speed of the plow could go down esp. If your losing a lot.
> 
> If you have moisture in there it will effect it even to the point of not being able to do anything. Get it warmed up and change it.
> 
> 
> 
> Do those cylinder rebuild kits work?
Click to expand...


----------



## BossPlow614

skorum03;1773377 said:


> Do those cylinder rebuild kits work?


I don't remember what brand plow you have but on my Boss, my angle cylinders are pitted and tore up the seal and have caused it to leak a little bit when being used. My new cylinders arrived today actually.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1773360 said:


> It's one with quality's 3 check marks along the name on the customer list. CGLI can have it next year since they are right next door.


It's also the property that insisted we always have the sidewalks shoveled by 9 am.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1773337 said:


> It hasn't come out yet. Are you buying a machine??? Your only about five minutes from our shop so if you want a workout come on over a shovel. I'm not shoveling anything.


Closer thinking the t590 with different tracks


----------



## skorum03

BossPlow614;1773379 said:


> I don't remember what brand plow you have but on my Boss, my angle cylinders are pitted and tore up the seal and have caused it to leak a little bit when being used. My new cylinders arrived today actually.


maybe I should get new cylinders too


----------



## BossPlow614

Does anyone in the NW metro want to put their skid to use tonight stacking piles? Pm me. My buddy had an issue with his skid and cannot get it running.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Well...... I just fired a commercial account!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1773385 said:


> Closer thinking the t590 with different tracks


Nice!............


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1773399 said:


> Well...... I just fired a commercial account!


Nice!!!!!....


----------



## ryde307

Here is an interesting video.
http://www.ijreview.com/2014/02/117...derful-gives-blunt-reality-check-cnn-viewers/


----------



## ryde307

BossPlow614;1773397 said:


> Does anyone in the NW metro want to put their skid to use tonight stacking piles? Pm me. My buddy had an issue with his skid and cannot get it running.


Where at? how long? how much $?
Or if you have a trailer I would probably rent you one.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1773399 said:


> Well...... I just fired a commercial account!


Nice just a few more accounts to go and you won't have to worry about snow this weekend lol


----------



## Greenery

SnowGuy73;1773399 said:


> Well...... I just fired a commercial account!


Nice , where's it at?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Sun is strong today... roads are steaming off


----------



## Camden

BossPlow614;1773397 said:


> Does anyone in the NW metro want to put their skid to use tonight stacking piles? Pm me. My buddy had an issue with his skid and cannot get it running.


My skid isn't enjoying the cold today either. The fuel gelling light came on for the first time ever so I idled it down and it went away. Thankfully it hasn't come back on again.

I add a can of Sea Foam to every tank of fuel so I was a little surprised that I had trouble.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1773350 said:


> Just had a property manager swear we never plowed from the last storm, said she could barely get I to the property even with her truck.
> 
> I kindly reminded her that last week AFTER the last snow she needed to have snow pushed back so it doesn't drift in.
> 
> She said they don't want to pay for it, but that I needed to plow it out as soon as possible today.


Just got a similar call from industrial building. She was wondering when we were going to check on the building because tenant had to bring his own plow from home due to drifting. Told her we have plowed 8 times in last ten days there and we don't come unless people call for clean ups. OT after hours right??


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1773435 said:


> Just got a similar call from industrial building. She was wondering when we were going to check on the building because tenant had to bring his own plow from home due to drifting. Told her we have plowed 8 times in last ten days there and we don't come unless people call for clean ups. OT after hours right??


I had to start explaining that to people I can't drive around everyday and check on every account. I don't ever remember drifting and blowing snow being an issue for me. I have learned from it this year and next year will add it to my contracts.


----------



## BossPlow614

Camden;1773432 said:


> My skid isn't enjoying the cold today either. The fuel gelling light came on for the first time ever so I idled it down and it went away. Thankfully it hasn't come back on again.
> 
> I add a can of Sea Foam to every tank of fuel so I was a little surprised that I had trouble.


Hopefully this will be the last of the weather where this happens.

Thanks everyone for the pm's, I found someone, ill definitely keep everyone in mind for next time.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1773407 said:


> Nice just a few more accounts to go and you won't have to worry about snow this weekend lol


Hahahahah!

I'm trying!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1773422 said:


> Nice , where's it at?


12th ave, in Shakopee.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS changed...... 1-2" tomorrow now.....

This sucks. 

Were screwed!


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1773436 said:


> I had to start explaining that to people I can't drive around everyday and check on every account. I don't ever remember drifting and blowing snow being an issue for me. I have learned from it this year and next year will add it to my contracts.


That's just it. I'm not about to get up at 3am and drive around burning fuel to see if 1 out of ten places need to have one swipe done. Then when they get the bill question if you were there on that day.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1773234 said:


> At least I won't get stuck at stop lights anymore.


Don't get too excited. I was stuck at 23rd trying to make a left on Hennepin for 3 cycles of the light. Sheer ice along with a slight hill made it miserable. I was worried I was going to have to back down 23rd with the skid trailer barely clearing cars on the sides. :realmad:


----------



## +plowguy

Finally, we are done stacking and hauling snow. The bobcat is ready to take a rest. We are ready for the next snow whenever that will be. I hope march is average to above average for snow. I love making money.

as far as contracts, get a blend of different types and you won't lose you butt. every time it snows, we bill out $6500 on an average. This doesn't include monthly contracts which cover all of our overhead and typically all of payroll each month.

you can put "excessive snow" clause in you monthly contracts so if it goes over a certain amount of snow, you won't lose out either. Our customers understand that we don't control the weather and it's too hard to predict so at least my monthly contract customers are willing to work with us. We also offer a percentage back or a credit if we get under 30" for the season.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Just got out of an MRI machine for knee


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1773399 said:


> Well...... I just fired a commercial account!


Payment issues?


----------



## OC&D

skorum03;1773339 said:


> SSS Inc.;1773336 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm Maybe I've got something else going on. It just started happening with the cold weather so I'm kinda assuming its related. Cause i ran it through that whole last storm and it was fine but it was also probably 20 degrees warmer then than it is now. It seems to work once warmed up. Maybe I've got some moisture in there and my suction filter is all iced up or something.
> 
> 
> 
> ATF works fine, it's just thicker at colder temperatures, so your plow will move slower and the pump and motor have to work a little harder. I used to run aviation hydraulic fluid which never got very thick even at the coldest temps.
Click to expand...


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1773347 said:


> skorum03;1773339 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well if it leaking the seal is shot on the cylinder. You either need a new one or rebuild the one you've got if possible. Also if your losing fluid the speed of the plow could go down esp. If your losing a lot.
> 
> If you have moisture in there it will effect it even to the point of not being able to do anything. Get it warmed up and change it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good advice, but change it after you've fixed the leak.
Click to expand...


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1773451 said:


> Payment issues?


See you above post about wasting fuel and time, that applies here and its my one commercial property that doesn't want salt unless they ask for and by the time they do its too late to do any good.

He said that they "might have to look for a different provider", I told them good bye!


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1773455 said:


> See you above post about wasting fuel and time, that applies here and its my one commercial property that doesn't want salt unless they ask for and by the time they do its too late to do any good.
> 
> He said that they "might have to look for a different provider", I told them good bye!


Haha. I'd have said, "No sir, you're wrong, you WILL have to look for a different provider." People suck.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1773455 said:


> See you above post about wasting fuel and time, that applies here and its my one commercial property that doesn't want salt unless they ask for and by the time they do its too late to do any good.
> 
> He said that they "might have to look for a different provider", I told them good bye!


That's not the whole story. You never showed up when we wanted to get our trucks out of our yard. Then you put giant piles in front of all our paving equipment. What if we need it all of a sudden???? And you always yelled " clowns!" Out your window when you left. I think there is some room for improvement here.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1773445 said:


> Don't get too excited. I was stuck at 23rd trying to make a left on Hennepin for 3 cycles of the light. Sheer ice along with a slight hill made it miserable. I was worried I was going to have to back down 23rd with the skid trailer barely clearing cars on the sides. :realmad:


I'm going to be a couple blocks south of there on Saturday. Can you draw me a map of where its safe to go?


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1773459 said:


> Haha. I'd have said, "No sir, you're wrong, you WILL have to look for a different provider." People suck.


About it too...

O well, I don't need to take this crap from people, and I won't!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

On Monday I moved snow at a town home by request as a resident couldn't back out of his drive which was bs. Yesterday afternoon they called the wife's phone and comained that it was piled on an ac unit, against the garage wall and on bushes and her gigantic tree. I knew when I left had not left the place like that so I was thinking sometime else did something or they are nuts. They are nuts. Not even touching the garage and its about 5 ft from ac unit and there's no bushes there either. I did pile around the tree though which won't hurt it. I think this is my last winter servicing them


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1773460 said:


> That's not the whole story. You never showed up when we wanted to get our trucks out of our yard. Then you put giant piles in front of all our paving equipment. What if we need it all of a sudden???? And you always yelled " clowns!" Out your window when you left. I think there is some room for improvement here.


Hahahahah!


----------



## OC&D

skorum03;1773390 said:


> maybe I should get new cylinders too


The only reason to get new cylinders would be if the chrome on the piston is pitted and rusting. You might just need to tighten the nut or collar to stop the leak. If it's as tight as it will get, then it needs to be rebuilt. Hydraulic cylinders are rebuilt all the time, it's not difficult to do if you want to do it yourself, or if not, there are many companies around that rebuild them.









It helps to have a really big wrench for this task. Personally, I have a 36" pipe wrench that works perfectly.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1773463 said:


> Can you draw me a map of where its safe to go?


No need, just stay home, it's safe there.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1773460 said:


> That's not the whole story. You never showed up when we wanted to get our trucks out of our yard. Then you put giant piles in front of all our paving equipment. What if we need it all of a sudden???? And you always yelled " clowns!" Out your window when you left. I think there is some room for improvement here.


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1773443 said:


> NWS changed...... 1-2" tomorrow now.....
> 
> This sucks.
> 
> Were screwed!


I have nothing listed on the forecast... .6 on the hourly... we're not that far apart...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Nam down! Nam down!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1773477 said:


> I have nothing listed on the forecast... .6 on the hourly... we're not that far apart...


You're farther north, you'll get nothing.

I'm screwed!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1773477 said:


> I have nothing listed on the forecast... .6 on the hourly... we're not that far apart...


Most of mine is same as you, except my St. Paul says "around an inch".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1773483 said:


> Nam down! Nam down!


It better..... I'm hanging by a shoestring.

Shovelers vehicles are all broke.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1773484 said:


> You're farther north, you'll get nothing.
> 
> I'm screwed!


I'm at 40% and I can't be 20 miles from you.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1773483 said:


> Nam down! Nam down!


I see that... Do you know what the NAM 4KM is? That one is a bit higher...


----------



## MNPLOWCO

SnowGuy73;1773399 said:


> Well...... I just fired a commercial account!


Details man!, Details. (living vicariously through the braveness of others)


----------



## SnowGuy73

MNPLOWCO;1773498 said:


> Details man!, Details. (living vicariously through the braveness of others)


See above......

That's the shortened version.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1773491 said:


> I'm at 40% and I can't be 20 miles from you.


I'm at 60% and 1-2"......


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1773483 said:


> Nam down! Nam down!


Down as in broken, or lower amounts?


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1773483 said:


> Nam down! Nam down!


That's some geeky humor right there.


----------



## OC&D

I never really take naps, but a nap sounds good right about now. I was out blowing snow piles until about midnight last night and then I was back at it at 5:30 this morning.

On second thought, I should buck up, that 5 1/2 hours would be like a vacation for lwnmr. I must be getting soft.


----------



## mdrohman

*Anyone want to haul snow?*

I have a customer that called and asked if I can haul snow away.
SW Minneapolis - W 46th st and Vincent ave S.
She said she has a few neighbors that may be interested too. Just big piles next to drive and along the road. I don't have a skid steer or dump truck. Thought I'd see if anyone on here is interested in the work before I have to tell her she's on her own.
Matt - [email protected] 612-991-6108


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1773503 said:


> Down as in broken, or lower amounts?


Lower totals. Just took my test. I hope I pass.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1773511 said:


> I never really take naps, but a nap sounds good right about now. I was out blowing snow piles until about midnight last night and then I was back at it at 5:30 this morning.
> 
> On second thought, I should buck up, that 5 1/2 hours would be like a vacation for lwnmr. I must be getting soft.


I've had 24 hours of sleep since last Wednesday.

Been going since 5 am yesterday.

Got the parts to fix my blower. Headed home to get that fixed, will probably call it a night and get some sleep in case it snows.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1773511 said:


> I never really take naps, but a nap sounds good right about now. I was out blowing snow piles until about midnight last night and then I was back at it at 5:30 this morning.
> 
> On second thought, I should buck up, that 5 1/2 hours would be like a vacation for lwnmr. I must be getting soft.


I've been taking one almost everyday, this cold and winter are just taking a toll on me. I don't even want to leave the house if I dont have to. I haven't even been to boot hockey in weeks. I just have no desire to go do anything. The winter blues are kicking in I'm just always tired lately. Blah


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1773533 said:


> I've been taking one almost everyday, this cold and winter are just taking a toll on me. I don't even want to leave the house if I dont have to. I haven't even been to boot hockey in weeks. I just have no desire to go do anything. The winter blues are kicking in I'm just always tired lately. Blah


Same for me. I think it's why I keep working. Don't want to end up with nothing to do.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1773537 said:


> Same for me. I think it's why I keep working. Don't want to end up with nothing to do.


That's why I went an ran a skid yesterday no stress and gave me something to do in the sun. Once its dark I want to sleep.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1773521 said:


> Lower totals. Just took my test. I hope I pass.


Here is what my little pickle shows. She 1/10" Friday and the other 2.4" on Saturday.....


----------



## qualitycut

Thought I was losing my mind, Nicole Curtis was painting and I got a wif of paint and then noticed my gf painting her nails.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1773544 said:


> Here is what my little pickle shows. She 1/10" Friday and the other 2.4" on Saturday.....


Since I'm staying home this weekend its not going to snow at all.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1773547 said:


> Since I'm staying home this weekend its not going to snow at all.


I'm planning on still going to the benefit this Saturday so yes it will!

I'm hated more by the man upstairs then you.


----------



## SnowGuy73

This sucks!!!

I'm screwed!!!


----------



## BossPlow614

2.5" of snow = perfect. $$$$$$


----------



## SnowGuy73

Pickle seems to be inline with john Dee.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Everyone is showing nothing for tomorrow and snow all day Saturday on the futurecast....


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS still showing 1-2" tomorrow between 09:00-15:00 and Saturday 30% chance of snow showers after 09:00.....

What the hell are these clowns doing?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1773575 said:


> NWS still showing 1-2" tomorrow between 09:00-15:00 and Saturday 30% chance of snow showers after 09:00.....
> 
> What the hell are these clowns doing?


Figures. We are starting at 4 to haul snow at city hall, 3 fire stations and a few select locations.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1773581 said:


> Figures. We are starting at 4 to haul snow at city hall, 3 fire stations and a few select locations.


Its just weird that NWS has nothing for accumulation for Saturday.

Not that I want anything.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1773582 said:


> Its just weird that NWS has nothing for accumulation for Saturday.
> 
> Not that I want anything.


The NAM has like a half inch on Saturday... other than that I don't see anything????


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1773591 said:


> The NAM has like a half inch on Saturday... other than that I don't see anything????


Both channel 5 and 11 future cast thing showed snow all day.

I have .6" on the hourly for Saturday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1773595 said:


> Both channel 5 and 11 future cast thing showed snow all day.
> 
> I have .6" on the hourly for Saturday.


4 just showed about the same.


----------



## unit28

you don't see anything for Saturday/??

by all means,
please let me help you with that


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ian says maybe an inch tomorrow. Nothing for Saturday.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NWS has me at 1-2 tomorrow and 1-3 Saturday but they don't show much moisture for Saturday


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I called it a night. Figure people will have to wait to have more snow moved. I gotta get some sleep if it snows.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1773605 said:


> you don't see anything for Saturday/??
> 
> by all means,
> please let me help you with that


While that shows "Heavy snow possible" you would have to agree that Iowa stands a much better chance of that right? Or am I missing something?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1773619 said:


> I called it a night. Figure people will have to wait to have more snow moved. I gotta get some sleep if it snows.


Take a break man, you're gonna kill yourself.


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;1773615 said:


> NWS has me at 1-2 tomorrow and 1-3 Saturday but they don't show much moisture for Saturday


yesterday I posted about the RH and lifting.

The Relative Humidity will be low esp on the Northern fringe.
Not much for saturation and forcing

If we get snow on the North side of it , it will be light flurries, , and anything accumulating N side will be fluffier due to the cold air.

Honestly won't be much wrapping as most of the disturbance is flat.
Isobarrics are W/E

Still looks like N Iowa, SE tip Mn and into WI Sat for at least 2"
flurries up here.

need to check helicity


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1773621 said:


> While that shows "Heavy snow possible" you would have to agree that Iowa stands a much better chance of that right? Or am I missing something?


he said he didn't see anything for saturday.........

and yes, the arrow is on IOWA


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1773625 said:


> Take a break man, you're gonna kill yourself.


I actually don't feel that bad.

Just figured I'd better get some rest if we do need to plow.

I always operate on little sleep, even in the summer.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I'm just crawling out of my skin waiting for spring. Feel like I'm going to go nuts soon if it don't warm up


----------



## unit28

.18 precip N Iowa,

will be at least 2-3"


----------



## qualitycut

Im just getting the finishing touches done on my taxes so I can drop them off, I don't get how people can live after paying taxes. If I wouldn't have a new truck to write of this year I would be hurting


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1773642 said:


> Im just getting the finishing touches done on my taxes so I can drop them off, I don't get how people can live after paying taxes. If I wouldn't have a new truck to write of this year I would be hurting


don't you know the game yet ya gotta get ya your free gubmit iPhone ebt card food stamps some free health care and then your set


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;1773645 said:


> don't you know the game yet ya gotta get ya your free gubmit iPhone ebt card food stamps some free health care and then your set


ussmileyflag:crying:


----------



## skorum03

OC&D;1773472 said:


> The only reason to get new cylinders would be if the chrome on the piston is pitted and rusting. You might just need to tighten the nut or collar to stop the leak. If it's as tight as it will get, then it needs to be rebuilt. Hydraulic cylinders are rebuilt all the time, it's not difficult to do if you want to do it yourself, or if not, there are many companies around that rebuild them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It helps to have a really big wrench for this task. Personally, I have a 36" pipe wrench that works perfectly.


Thanks for the info. I have tried tightening that nut but I think I need a bigger wrench. See if that helps. I'll do it tomorrow. I don't want to go outside right now. Or tonight really.



albhb3;1773645 said:


> don't you know the game yet ya gotta get ya your free gubmit iPhone ebt card food stamps some free health care and then your set


Yes. Shouldn't everything be free. We work hard. We've earned it right????????

Thats how it works.. right?

Right?


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1773605 said:


> you don't see anything for Saturday/??
> 
> by all means,
> please let me help you with that


Haha... I meant on the NAM and GFS...


----------



## OC&D

Alright guys, I need suggestions for fairly mindless but entertaining hour long sitcoms to record for when I'm working out. So far I've got:
Moonshiners
Axmen
Mountain Men
Bearing Sea Gold

Go.


----------



## cbservicesllc

For the guys that do resis, do you do a flat rate per plow or price based on x inches for the storm? I do a flat rate per plow but I find myself not getting back to some properties with all these quick storms... looking to see if next year I should price based on accumulation ranges and charge them that amount for the event no matter how many times I show up...


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1773671 said:


> Alright guys, I need suggestions for fairly mindless but entertaining hour long sitcoms to record for when I'm working out. So far I've got:
> Moonshiners
> Axmen
> Mountain Men
> Bearing Sea Gold
> 
> Go.


All those shows would suck me in and before you know it I'd be watching and not exercising.


----------



## Greenery

OC&D;1773671 said:


> Alright guys, I need suggestions for fairly mindless but entertaining hour long sitcoms to record for when I'm working out. So far I've got:
> Moonshiners
> Axmen
> Mountain Men
> Bearing Sea Gold
> 
> Go.


I liked Alaska The Last Frontier

But thats a netflix deal.
Pretty sure its no longer on Discovery


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1773682 said:


> For the guys that do resis, do you do a flat rate per plow or price based on x inches for the storm? I do a flat rate per plow but I find myself not getting back to some properties with all these quick storms... looking to see if next year I should price based on accumulation ranges and charge them that amount for the event no matter how many times I show up...


I thought of that also. Last storm I tried to start near my pee time accounts so I could hit them twice, probably not the best way but this year was definitely a learning one for me.

Edit. There are a million ways one could go about doing it. If you charge say 35 for a normal plow and double for over 8 most people would complain about only being plowed once for 70 but twice for 70 isn't an issue. That would be my concern


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1773682 said:


> For the guys that do resis, do you do a flat rate per plow or price based on x inches for the storm? I do a flat rate per plow but I find myself not getting back to some properties with all these quick storms... looking to see if next year I should price based on accumulation ranges and charge them that amount for the event no matter how many times I show up...


I go by the amount of snow
1-4"
4-8"
8-12"
12"+


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Greenery;1773691 said:


> I liked Alaska The Last Frontier
> 
> But thats a netflix deal.
> Pretty sure its no longer on Discovery


they are. its just that the season is over


----------



## skorum03

I didn't answer or return a single drifting cal today. Maybe I should have to make a little extra cash, but I just wanted to relax.


----------



## OC&D

Greenery;1773691 said:


> I liked Alaska The Last Frontier
> 
> But thats a netflix deal.
> Pretty sure its no longer on Discovery


Actually that's on Directv on demand I think.....I'll check it out.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1773683 said:


> All those shows would suck me in and before you know it I'd be watching and not exercising.


I watch a one hour program when I'm on the Punisher which gives me about 42-44 minutes of total time on the damn thing. It's easy to stay on task on that thing since it beeps at me to keep me in line.


----------



## CityGuy

Looking for some home remedies for a stuffed up nose, nyquil/day quil is just not notuching this one. My nose is raw from blowing/wiping every 10 minutes. Body also aches.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1773722 said:


> Looking for some home remedies for a stuffed up nose, nyquil/day quil is just not notuching this one. My nose is raw from blowing/wiping every 10 minutes. Body also aches.


Sudafed always clears mine up. I also will cup water in my hand and hold my nose in it for a bit. The nettle pot thing works awesome too.


----------



## Greenery

Hamelfire;1773722 said:


> Looking for some home remedies for a stuffed up nose, nyquil/day quil is just not notuching this one. My nose is raw from blowing/wiping every 10 minutes. Body also aches.


I think you need that tea kettle thing.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1773723 said:


> Sudafed always clears mine up. I also will cup water in my hand and hold my nose in it for a bit. The nettle pot thing works awesome too.


Will have to gi get some and give it a try. Thanks


----------



## BossPlow614

Now that the sun is gone it is so damn cold!!


----------



## CityGuy

Greenery;1773725 said:


> I think you need that tea kettle thing.


ok may try that. Never seen that one before


----------



## Greenery

Hamelfire;1773729 said:


> ok may try that. Never seen that one before


Haha, make sure and let us know if you do.

Im curious if it helps.


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1773725 said:


> I think you need that tea kettle thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea the netti pot that's what u meant, it works awesome.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1773729 said:


> ok may try that. Never seen that one before


That works great. Kinda weird when you do it but clears you right up. You need to make sure you mix the powder they give you or it burns


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1773736 said:


> That works great. Kinda weird when you do it but clears you right up. You need to make sure you mix the powder they give you or it burns


What powder? Did I miss that part?


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;1773735 said:


> Yea the netti pot that's what u meant, it works awesome.


I can't stand using that. Also if you google enough you will find a couple deaths from it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The totals are creeping farther north.

St. Paul is 1-2" now.

Forest Lake used to be less than 1/2".


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1773749 said:


> The totals are creeping farther north.
> 
> St. Paul is 1-2" now.
> 
> Forest Lake used to be less than 1/2".


I'm also up to 1-2 now.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1773749 said:


> The totals are creeping farther north.
> 
> St. Paul is 1-2" now.
> 
> Forest Lake used to be less than 1/2".


Yea tomorrow will be 2-4


----------



## qualitycut

I wanted to do billing tomorrow but kinda nervous now


----------



## SSS Inc.

NAM is back up again. Make up your mind already.


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1773774 said:


> I wanted to do billing tomorrow but kinda nervous now


I plan to. Everything that happens will be on March's invoice.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1773774 said:


> I wanted to do billing tomorrow but kinda nervous now


Just don't drop your plow until Midnight. Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1773774 said:


> I wanted to do billing tomorrow but kinda nervous now


I'm doing mine tomorrow. I will just count this as a march 1st snowfall and bill it out next month.


----------



## qualitycut

So I was thinking all you guys that use caps on inches or what not, wouldn't it be different for each trigger or no? At say 60 inches you could plow 60 times on a 1 inch trigger and only 30 on a 2 inch. I know its not likely but possible


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1773785 said:


> So I was thinking all you guys that use caps on inches or what not, wouldn't it be different for each trigger or no? At say 60 inches you could plow 60 times on a 1 inch trigger and only 30 on a 2 inch. I know its not likely but possible


According to a Snow Business email I got....... this is trending on Plowsite.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=154233

Not sure if its trending with all 12 posts :laughing: but it relates to what you're looking at for tiered pricing.

Edit: I thought earlier you were talking tiered pricing but that may have been someone elses input. Nevermind. But its trending!


----------



## unit28

Hamelfire;1773722 said:


> Looking for some home remedies for a stuffed up nose, nyquil/day quil is just not notuching this one. My nose is raw from blowing/wiping every 10 minutes. Body also aches.


Halls and Alca seltzer plus


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1773806 said:


> Halls and Alca seltzer plus


I love Halls.

With body aches I wonder if he might have the flu.


----------



## IDST

qualitycut;1773785 said:


> So I was thinking all you guys that use caps on inches or what not, wouldn't it be different for each trigger or no? At say 60 inches you could plow 60 times on a 1 inch trigger and only 30 on a 2 inch. I know its not likely but possible


Here are my trade secrets!:laughing:

my 45 inch contracts i price on 10 events with a two inch trigger. i figure we average 10-12 such events which is what I tell the customer. I have a $30 minimum. So i tell them at 12 events it would cost them aprox 360 so then give them a 300 per season price. (makes them feel good). i then charge for above 45 inches 1/6 their contract for every six inches above that. For my one inch contracts i price off 18 events, figuring 18-22 such events.


----------



## IDST

my per times are: 
2-4
4-6
6-12
12+


----------



## skorum03

BossPlow614;1773777 said:


> I plan to. Everything that happens will be on March's invoice.


I did most of mine yesterday... thinking we were done for the month. Oh well. Whatever happens goes on March.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

WTH. Now I'm 1-2" tomorrow and 2-4" for Saturday


----------



## Camden

Kuemper's record is only 8-3-2? Doesn't it seem like he's been the goalie for basically the whole season except for the first month when Harding was in there? Seems like it to me.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1773820 said:


> WTH. Now I'm 1-2" tomorrow and 2-4" for Saturday


Like I said wait till tomorrow


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1773808 said:


> I love Halls.
> 
> With body aches I wonder if he might have the flu.


Temp is within .1 of normal. Shivering, hot flashes, stuffy nose, cough, running nose, sneezing.


----------



## Camden

Aside from an empty netter, Grandlund will never have an easier goal. Their goalie didn't know where the puck was


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1773821 said:


> Kuemper's record is only 8-3-2? Doesn't it seem like he's been the goalie for basically the whole season except for the first month when Harding was in there? Seems like it to me.


I would have bet he played in way more games than that.


----------



## +plowguy

hopefully that snow moves more north for tomorrow! so far looking like only an inch.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1773808 said:


> I love Halls.
> 
> With body aches I wonder if he might have the flu.


Zicam and thera flu for that


----------



## SSS Inc.

+plowguy;1773829 said:


> hopefully that snow moves more north for tomorrow! so far looking like only an inch.


I'll drink to that. 

I'm glad there's another member of the we love snow club. So far I think there are about six of us. payup


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1773826 said:


> Temp is within .1 of normal. Shivering, hot flashes, stuffy nose, cough, running nose, sneezing.


Doesn't sound good...


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like an early morning stop at CVS is in the cards. Thanks guys. Will give a few of these a try. 

I am out. 4 am start for us.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1773838 said:


> Looks like an early morning stop at CVS is in the cards. Thanks guys. Will give a few of these a try.
> 
> I am out. 4 am start for us.


Don't mix too many of them or you might not wake up. :waving:


----------



## unit28

Just checked 
Alca seltzer plus for aches and heavy congested sinus pressure
Can use daytime non drowzy formula


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1773835 said:


> I'll drink to that.
> 
> I'm glad there's another member of the we love snow club. So far I think there are about six of us. payup


I got the truck back on Wednesday so I am all for it!


----------



## qualitycut

BlackBerry brandy works for everything according to my grandpa


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1773846 said:


> I got the truck back on Wednesday so I am all for it!


Alright!  That makes seven or so. wesport


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1773848 said:


> Alright!  That makes seven or so. wesport


Let it snow! Let it snow!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1773835 said:


> I'll drink to that.
> 
> I'm glad there's another member of the we love snow club. So far I think there are about six of us. payup


I may accept a two incher, its just getting old plowing things where its taking me extra time because I can't put snow in my normal spots. For instance a ct I do is full so I need to push it down turn around and then back into a driveway and push it across the ct because the pile is even with the driveway, that's just one of about 20 places that are taking way more time then they should


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1773852 said:


> Let it snow! Let it snow!


Why not, its only February.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1773835 said:


> I'll drink to that.
> 
> I'm glad there's another member of the we love snow club. So far I think there are about six of us. payup


Make it eight. Per push per push:waving:


----------



## qualitycut

Novaks 2-4 tomorrow and dusting Sat- Sun


----------



## OC&D

Damn I'm tired. I don't know if I'll make it through this whole game.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1773854 said:


> I may accept a two incher, its just getting old plowing things where its taking me extra time because I can't put snow in my normal spots. For instance a ct I do is full so I need to push it down turn around and then back into a driveway and push it across the ct because the pile is even with the driveway, that's just one of about 20 places that are taking way more time then they should


I hear ya. I'm sure driveways are a pain. If it does snow hopefully you can find a place to put it. On the commercial side we just keep filling up whatever area we can get to. If they don't want to move it that's their problem.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1773857 said:


> Why not, its only February.


Exactly..... ...


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1773868 said:


> I hear ya. I'm sure driveways are a pain. If it does snow hopefully you can find a place to put it. On the commercial side we just keep filling up whatever area we can get to. If they don't want to move it that's their problem.


Yea my roads I do are sucking right now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1773862 said:


> Make it eight. Per push per push:waving:


Now we're talkin'.


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;1773862 said:


> Make it eight. Per push per push:waving:





SSS Inc.;1773872 said:


> Now we're talkin'.


Thumbs UpThumbs Up

Are we all in agreement that we're snow lovers but not cold lovers? These sub-0 temps are wearing me out.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1773854 said:


> I may accept a two incher, its just getting old plowing things where its taking me extra time because I can't put snow in my normal spots. For instance a ct I do is full so I need to push it down turn around and then back into a driveway and push it across the ct because the pile is even with the driveway, that's just one of about 20 places that are taking way more time then they should


I hear ya... I just sent an email to all my resi customers today that if they don't want stacking or blower work, I can't guarantee 100% of their driveway will be cleared anymore this season.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1773891 said:


> Thumbs UpThumbs Up
> 
> Are we all in agreement that we're snow lovers but not cold lovers? These sub-0 temps are wearing me out.


I'm totally in on that one...


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1773865 said:


> Novaks 2-4 tomorrow and dusting Sat- Sun


Sooooooooo... basically opposite of everyone else...?


----------



## ryde307

Anyone want to haul snow tonight? Looking for one or 2 more dumps to haul from Wayzata to Golden Valley. Start ASAP.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1773891 said:


> Thumbs UpThumbs Up
> 
> Are we all in agreement that we're snow lovers but not cold lovers? These sub-0 temps are wearing me out.


You got it!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1773891 said:


> Thumbs UpThumbs Up
> 
> Are we all in agreement that we're snow lovers but not cold lovers? These sub-0 temps are wearing me out.


I wish it was 50º out I hate winter. Just kidding. This cold is starting to get to me too. The middle teens would be great right about now. It really confuses a guy with temps like this in Late Feb....I keep thinking its much earlier in the winter. Its hard to believe we will get out of the 30's for much of March at this rate.


----------



## ryde307

For those that follow the weather closer what does it look like for Sun-Thursday? I don't mind snow tomorrow or Sat but heading out of town with a few guys on Sunday. We are going down to Las Vegas for the Conexpo and I don't want to skip it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1773898 said:


> Sooooooooo... basically opposite of everyone else...?


I'm with Novak on this one. Not the 4" part but maybe 2 or so. Sat/Sunday still looks to stay in Iowa but that's a whole 2 days away so who knows.


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1773912 said:


> For those that follow the weather closer what does it look like for Sun-Thursday? I don't mind snow tomorrow or Sat but heading out of town with a few guys on Sunday. We are going down to Las Vegas for the Conexpo and I don't want to skip it.


A shot of something tue/wed.


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1773835 said:


> I'll drink to that.
> 
> I'm glad there's another member of the we love snow club. So far I think there are about six of us. payup


I will take all we can get..... White gold baby!


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;1773912 said:


> For those that follow the weather closer what does it look like for Sun-Thursday? I don't mind snow tomorrow or Sat but heading out of town with a few guys on Sunday. We are going down to Las Vegas for the Conexpo and I don't want to skip it.


Looks like Wednesday morning could be one to keep an eye on...



SSS Inc.;1773917 said:


> I'm with Novak on this one. Not the 4" part but maybe 2 or so. Sat/Sunday still looks to stay in Iowa but that's a whole 2 days away so who knows.


NAM seems to agree


----------



## SSS Inc.

Well this just made my day. Eagan beats St. Thomas Academy 4-2 in hockey to go to the state tourney. Can't stand St. Thomas.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1773921 said:


> Well this just made my day. Eagan beats St. Thomas Academy 4-2 in hockey to go to the state tourney. Can't stand St. Thomas.


This is my favorite post of the night. I can't stand the trophy-chasers. At least they had the decency to move to AA this season.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1773933 said:


> This is my favorite post of the night. I can't stand the trophy-chasers. At least they had the decency to move to AA this season.


It should be a fresh new look at the tournament this year. Lots of teams I haven't seen play and a few that have been out of it for a long time. Can't wait.

And I won't lose money to my brother which always takes St. Thomas to the end. I bet with my heart so he always wins.


----------



## qualitycut

Hopefully we get 8+ Wednesday that would be awesome. I want another storm.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1773936 said:


> It should be a fresh new look at the tournament this year. Lots of teams I haven't seen play and a few that have been out of it for a long time. Can't wait.
> 
> And I won't lose money to my brother which always takes St. Thomas to the end. I bet with my heart so he always wins.


Last year Hermantown had them dead to right but ended up losing. That game took a year off my life. I was absolutely heartbroken for those kids.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1773945 said:


> Hopefully we get 8+ Wednesday that would be awesome. I want another storm.


One more big one before winter ends would be OK with me, but just one more lol


----------



## BossPlow614

NorthernProServ;1773952 said:


> One more big one before winter ends would be OK with me, but just one more lol


I'm okay with that. Then I want 50+ degrees.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1773945 said:


> Hopefully we get 8+ Wednesday that would be awesome. I want another storm.


I feel there is a big fib in what you just said


----------



## unit28

BossPlow614;1773979 said:


> I'm okay with that. Then I want 50+ degrees.


Steady temps of 50?

Won't happen till May


----------



## ringahding1

Hedberg found salt again....only $213/ton :laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

-9°, overcast, calm. 

05:49


----------



## SnowGuy73

ringahding1;1774017 said:


> Hedberg found salt again....only $213/ton :laughing:


Wow, no thanks!


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS at 1-2" today and less than half inch tomorrow..... That'll change!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu still at .3" total. Today, tonight, and tomorrow.


----------



## ringahding1

SnowGuy73;1774020 said:


> Wow, no thanks!


That price wipes out one of my accounts..but used to paying $99/ton


----------



## SnowGuy73

Barlow says half inch maybe an inch today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Chick on 4 says 1-3" entire metro, 3-4" east metro western Wisconsin.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Marler says less than inch metro, a few flurries tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ringahding1;1774032 said:


> That price wipes out one of my accounts..but used to paying $99/ton


I'm assuming is salt is still out?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1774035 said:


> Chick on 4 says 1-3" entire metro, 3-4" east metro western Wisconsin.


Schaeffer said he was wondering where the snow would develop. Looks like they are the only ones right now that think it will develop close to the cities.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sven says about an inch today, few snow showers tomorrow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Rap barely gets to the south side of the cities.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1774040 said:


> Schaeffer said he was wondering where the snow would develop. Looks like they are the only ones right now that think it will develop close to the cities.


I didn't see Schaffer, it was the blonde chick. NWS is with their line of thinking being I'm at 1-2"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NAM is closer, but less moisture than yesterday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1774045 said:


> I didn't see Schaffer, it was the blonde chick. NWS is with their line of thinking being I'm at 1-2"


Basically following NWS's graph that you didn't like.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I suppose I should get to Menard's and get some bolts for shear pins for this blower.

1 more main blow job today, then no pressure ones for the rest of the weekend.


----------



## ringahding1

SnowGuy73;1774038 said:


> I'm assuming is salt is still out?


I read an article the other day, from a Wisconsin Engineer. Stating that we have used already 60% more salt than in the past five years


----------



## jimslawnsnow

So NWS has me at 1-3" today and around and inch tomorrow. Pissed off. All the work I'll do tonight will have more snow on them tomorrow and meet trigger on most


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1774048 said:


> Basically following NWS's graph that you didn't like.


Agreed, I didn't like it. But my point was it didn't match up until they changes it around 16:00 yesterday...... Clowns!


----------



## SnowGuy73

ringahding1;1774051 said:


> I read an article the other day, from a Wisconsin Engineer. Stating that we have used already 60% more salt than in the past five years


I can see that. Isn't it like the 10th coldest winter or something like that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1774053 said:


> So NWS has me at 1-3" today and around and inch tomorrow. Pissed off. All the work I'll do tonight will have more snow on them tomorrow and meet trigger on most


Can you leave it until its done tomorrow night?


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1774049 said:


> I suppose I should get to Menard's and get some bolts for shear pins for this blower.
> 
> 1 more main blow job today, then no pressure ones for the rest of the weekend.


Damn, someone is making some money!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1774057 said:


> Can you leave it until its done tomorrow night?


i would like to but I start getting call if its not done by day break


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1774049 said:


> 1 more main blow job today, then no pressure ones for the rest of the weekend.


Nevermind .......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1774055 said:


> I can see that. Isn't it like the 10th coldest winter or something like that.


We are tied for 8th, should be 4th by mid next week.

I should clarify... This is for days that had sub zero temps.

I suppose if you went off of just straight temps there might be a year or two that would change the rankings.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

WTH barlow didn't show a future cast or amounts. not that it matters but it seems lazy or is it to save face if he's wrong?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1774059 said:


> Damn, someone is making some money!!!


Trying to recover from all the labor / fuel spent from the last month that is COMPLETELY out of budget.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1774067 said:


> i would like to but I start getting call if its not done by day break


Ah, I hear you.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1774068 said:


> What pressure does a guy have with BJ's? Don't you lay back and enjoy.


Seat in the tractor doesn't recline and the air ride is out. Hard the lean back and enjoy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1774069 said:


> We are tied for 8th, should be 4th by mid next week.


Well there you go then...

We will in in first place by April!


----------



## SnowGuy73

The "warm up" as per usual is one week out..... Like the last month!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1774071 said:


> Trying to recover from all the labor / fuel spent from the last month that is COMPLETELY out of budget.


So, its a battery operated blower!?!?!

Haha.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1774068 said:


> Nevermind .......


Afraid of the edit are you?????


----------



## jimslawnsnow

novak is saying really nothing for me Saturday as someone asked a question about southern mn . and no not me. he's waiting for the 00z model


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1774076 said:


> The "warm up" as per usual is one week out..... Like the last several months!


there I fixed it for you


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/uppermissvly_loop.php

Sure looks to me like everything is going to slide south.

As in jim / bano south.

Pretty much what the RAP shows too.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1774081 said:


> http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/uppermissvly_loop.php
> 
> Sure looks to me like everything is going to slide south.
> 
> As in jim / bano south.
> 
> Pretty much what the RAP shows too.


funny. I was jst looking at that. I just wish we wouldn't get the little bit coming for tomorrow. hope novak is right about that


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1774078 said:


> Afraid of the edit are you?????


First post on the page, didn't think it looked good.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1774080 said:


> there I fixed it for you


There you go! Haha.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1774079 said:


> novak is saying really nothing for me Saturday as someone asked a question about southern mn . and no not me. he's waiting for the 00z model


He said last night that he was pulling all snow except for some flurries out for Saturday and Sunday......

Ugh.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ill take an inch or so today if it means no snow tomorrow. 

I really want to make that benefit!


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1774049 said:


> I suppose I should get to Menard's and get some bolts for shear pins for this blower.
> 
> 1 more main blow job today, then no pressure ones for the rest of the weekend.


How far down can you get the blower into the pile??

LUCKY!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

novak just posted heaviest from Dakota county and south


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1774096 said:


> novak just posted heaviest from Dakota county and south


He's turning into a local tv weather guy here.... All this flip flopping!


----------



## djagusch

SnowGuy73;1774103 said:


> He's turning into a local tv weather guy here.... All this flip flopping!


Say enough things so he can quote himself and say he got it right.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1774103 said:


> He's turning into a local tv weather guy here.... All this flip flopping!


NWS is at less than an inch from around an inch


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;1774107 said:


> NWS is at less than an inch from around an inch


I hope it's not a repeat of a couple a Saturday's ago, when they said around an inch and we got 3in in 2 hours.


----------



## SnowGuy73

djagusch;1774105 said:


> Say enough things so he can quote himself and say he got it right.


That's about it too!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1774107 said:


> NWS is at less than an inch from around an inch


Going in the right direction!


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1774110 said:


> I hope it's not a repeat of a couple a Saturday's ago, when they said around an inch and we got 3in in 2 hours.


Or about six weeks ago today where it was less than half an inch and we got almost 2"........ Clowns!


----------



## Green Grass

Well it is still cold outside.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Wasn't it Dahl who sad last week after the storm that we were to "watch for a Wopper" this week end. What ever happened to that?

Is that the one sliding south in Iowa.....like today?/ this weekend?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

MNPLOWCO;1774144 said:


> Wasn't it Dahl who sad last week after the storm that we were to "watch for a Wopper" this week end. What ever happened to that?
> 
> Is that the one sliding south in Iowa.....like today?/ this weekend?


I think he opened his mouth too soon


----------



## qualitycut

MNPLOWCO;1774144 said:


> Wasn't it Dahl who sad last week after the storm that we were to "watch for a Wopper" this week end. What ever happened to that?
> 
> Is that the one sliding south in Iowa.....like today?/ this weekend?


Yea he said several inches possible, and to keep an eye on it didn't say it was going to happen forsure, but I'm guessing its the one sliding south.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Thanks. I guess "watch" was the operative word. I will "watch" for a million dollar bag of money on the roadside as well. Might happen..ya never know. Be on the "watch"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO;1774144 said:


> Wasn't it Dahl who sad last week after the storm that we were to "watch for a Wopper" this week end. What ever happened to that?
> 
> Is that the one sliding south in Iowa.....like today?/ this weekend?


It's no different than today. The GFS has waves coming over us on Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday and Saturday.

Those can all change, they can all get stronger or weaker, all of that.

He said there was a large storm that could possibly affect us next weekend that is worth keeping an eye on.

If it wasn't always so cold, and there wasn't much else to talk about, I would assume they would say something like "and that storm I mentioned last week, well here it is in IA, where they are expecting a foot of snow" as they have said in the past.


----------



## qualitycut

MNPLOWCO;1774155 said:


> Thanks. I guess "watch" was the operative word. I will "watch" for a million dollar bag of money on the roadside as well. Might happen..ya never know. Be on the "watch"


I'm always on the watch for that, and hookers


----------



## MNPLOWCO

qualitycut;1774160 said:


> I'm always on the watch for that, and hookers


ooo, watch out for those.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Making payroll for the last storm and the push backs. Doesn't make the receivables look as great.....

Between labor, repairs, fuel and subs... it will be close to $10,000 for this last week.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Dave said watch it, not that it was going to happen for sure. I'd rather get a little warning than to have a big storm show up out of no where.


----------



## unit28

unit28;1770615 said:


> if that's new then nothing has changed from a couple days ago.
> From what I looked at on Saturday it was South also.


Still....?
#51237


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1774049 said:


> 1 more main blow job today, then no pressure ones for the rest of the weekend.


You really get a lot of work! What's your secret, I'd think short skirts are out with how cold it is!?!?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1774178 said:


> Making payroll for the last storm and the push backs. Doesn't make the receivables look as great.....
> 
> Between labor, repairs, fuel and subs... it will be close to $10,000 for this last week.


That would make me sick.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1774178 said:


> Making payroll for the last storm and the push backs. Doesn't make the receivables look as great.....
> 
> Between labor, repairs, fuel and subs... it will be close to $10,000 for this last week.


This is why large snowfalls suck.


----------



## TKLAWN

I don't like the look of the radar.


----------



## Camden

TKLAWN;1774208 said:


> This is why large snowfalls suck.


It takes money to make money.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1774210 said:


> It takes money to make money.


The last storm was three storms in one for us never mind all the hauling and stacking to follow.


----------



## TKLAWN

Nws 1-2inches update.


----------



## skorum03

NWS has me at 1-3 now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1774187 said:


> You really get a lot of work! What's your secret, I'd think short skirts are out with how cold it is!?!?


Between 20 years in business and never saying "no", only "is there a time frame", you just keep working. I'm like Camden. My number is nowhere to be found, yet people find me.

Just got a call from the schools. They are replacing windows at the Sr High starting March 9. They need all snow cleared away from the entire NW corner of the Sr High, 20' from the building.

We will be busy straight through the weekend.


----------



## skorum03

skorum03;1774228 said:


> NWS has me at 1-3 now.


And also at 1.9 on the hourly. If you count the stuff later in the day (0.2")


----------



## ryde307

TKLAWN;1774208 said:


> This is why large snowfalls suck.


This is why they are great. If you have 10,000 in expenses it means you were working and making money. Al of those extras that cost more money to do bill out even more money.
We have been working every day/night since the storm. I am hoping we just keep going.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1774208 said:


> This is why large snowfalls suck.


Yea the single man operations can eat the extra time and fuel but when you have 4 trucks 4 drivers and 5-10 shovelers it sucks when one snow cost the same as 3 or 4


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1774240 said:


> This is why they are great. If you have 10,000 in expenses it means you were working and making money. Al of those extras that cost more money to do bill out even more money.
> We have been working every day/night since the storm. I am hoping we just keep going.


Unless you roll the dice on contracts and don't get extra money.

Then it's not that good.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1774240 said:


> This is why they are great. If you have 10,000 in expenses it means you were working and making money. Al of those extras that cost more money to do bill out even more money.
> We have been working every day/night since the storm. I am hoping we just keep going.


For some people its great. If your mostly monthly and your properties don't pay for extras its not so great.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1774234 said:


> And also at 1.9 on the hourly. If you count the stuff later in the day (0.2")


They must think the snow is expanding to the east. My St. Paul is at 1.3, WBL is at 1.2"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Even at one storm it wouldn't be that bad, but to throw it in with all the other crap I've dealt with this winter, I'm going to have a hard time surviving now.

I'm calling for push backs, landfills, anything I can get, but I also have to limit it. If I send guys out, then it's more labor. If I try to do it all myself, I can't.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1774244 said:


> Unless you roll the dice on contracts and don't get extra money.
> 
> Then it's not that good.





qualitycut;1774246 said:


> For some people its great. If your mostly monthly and your properties don't pay for extras its not so great.


This is true. For us extras all cost extra. I can understand monthly plowing accounts. We are losing on those forsure. About 30% of our contracts are monthly that include plowing and shoveling. 3 include salt. I think of those accounts more as insurance. On a year we have no snow those accounts will get us by. On a year like this they lose but I always had them in case it didn't snow. Like car insurance most of the time you pay in with out alot in return but when a bad time happens it covers you. The other cover on a heavy year is we do not include push backs hauling staking and typically not salt. So on a heavy year we can make back some of the lost monthly revenue on these extras.


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm still at 1-2" and less than half for tomorrow. 

That will change!


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## SnowGuy73

Hourly for me is 1.4" today and .2" tomorrow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1774269 said:


>


Perfect.

Looks like the stuff by Rapid City must be going to come tomorrow. Kinda hanging back a bit.

Other snow gonna clip the southwest / south metro. Not sure why Hudson is higher.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1774276 said:


> Perfect.
> 
> Looks like the stuff by Rapid City must be going to come tomorrow. Kinda hanging back a bit.
> 
> Other snow gonna clip the southwest / south metro. Not sure why Hudson is higher.


Forecast discussion says its suppose to expand east of the cities in w central wi. Eau claire seemed like the target.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1774276 said:


> Perfect.
> 
> Looks like the stuff by Rapid City must be going to come tomorrow. Kinda hanging back a bit.
> 
> Other snow gonna clip the southwest / south metro. Not sure why Hudson is higher.


No idea, I know the locals were showing it developing in western Wisconsin... But I don't know.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1774269 said:


>


that's odd. and I wish. whats the pink lines mean? I know red is the 32 temp


----------



## SnowGuy73

djagusch;1774293 said:


> Forecast discussion says its suppose to expand east of the cities in w central wi. Eau claire seemed like the target.


Well there you go then!

Haha.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1774071 said:


> Trying to recover from all the labor / fuel spent from the last month that is COMPLETELY out of budget.


You should be banking the cash. You literally never stop working.

I wouldnt need to work all summer if I worked as much as you.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1774296 said:


> that's odd. and I wish. whats the pink lines mean? I know red is the 32 temp


Pink= below zero.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1774300 said:


> Pink= below zero.


ok got it. sure is bright out. almost to where it looks like the sun may poke through


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1774302 said:


> ok got it. sure is bright out. almost to where it looks like the sun may poke through


Thicker cloud cover here.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1774259 said:


> This is true. For us extras all cost extra. I can understand monthly plowing accounts. We are losing on those forsure. About 30% of our contracts are monthly that include plowing and shoveling. 3 include salt. I think of those accounts more as insurance. On a year we have no snow those accounts will get us by. On a year like this they lose but I always had them in case it didn't snow. Like car insurance most of the time you pay in with out alot in return but when a bad time happens it covers you. The other cover on a heavy year is we do not include push backs hauling staking and typically not salt. So on a heavy year we can make back some of the lost monthly revenue on these extras.


Yea I'm at probably 50-50% I still make a good chunk of money and would never lose money on a winter with my set up. Just mentally sucks when your doing more work than they paid for even though I know some years are the opposite. I just wish people would want extra work done.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1774306 said:


> Thicker cloud cover here.


on radar it looks like it may be snowing up there or somewhere inbtween here and there


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1774314 said:


> on radar it looks like it may be snowing up there or somewhere inbtween here and there


Nothing here yet.


----------



## Green Grass

Cloudy here.....


----------



## NorthernProServ

For our residential accounts: 95% are monthly contracts. xx.xx per month (from Nov.-Mar.) covers xx snowfalls for the season. When that covered amount is exceeded, each additional push is a flat rate thereafter. Seems to work well for us. Keeps it a little easier for residential vs. billing in increments and a different amount attached to that increment.


If we did not have a set limit of pushes that the monthly price covers, we would be feeling it this year like others.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1774296 said:


> that's odd. and I wish. whats the pink lines mean? I know red is the 32 temp


Pink is below zero for highs, I think.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1774299 said:


> You should be banking the cash. You literally never stop working.
> 
> I wouldnt need to work all summer if I worked as much as you.


Go back to December, first part of January.

Had the sub that padded his hours as well as the loader operator.

Fired that sub as well as straightened things out with the loader.

Then all the stuff that broke.

I base all of my stuff on 3 events per month, for 6 months.

We've had like 6-8 events per month, and not just one month, but EVERY month except February, which instead we had a 12" blizzard.

Throw in all of the stuff that has broke randomly, door to tractor, cars hit, etc., I need to keep working this much to try to keep my company afloat.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm in New Brighton (can anyone guess where????) and the sky looks like it'll take a while for the snow to not evaporate before it starts flying.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1774336 said:


> I'm in New Brighton (can anyone guess where????) and the sky looks like it'll take a while for the snow to not evaporate before it starts flying.


Do they have any?


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1774299 said:


> You should be banking the cash. You literally never stop working.
> 
> I wouldnt need to work all summer if I worked as much as you.


Not if its all monthly accounts and you have 5 trucks 5 drivers and who knows how many shovelers. It get to the point where your cost is more than the accounts cover. All the extra work he's doing is probably going towards payroll and all his companies bills as well as feeding the family. It goes quick


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1774318 said:


> Nothing here yet.


Spoke to soon..... Flurries.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Down in Burnsville this morning, snowing decent


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1774341 said:


> Spoke to soon..... Flurries.


Flurries here too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1774338 said:


> Do they have any?


About 10 pallets of 50lb green.

The shed was being filled, but their trucks are all lined up waiting.

Not sure how much bulk they will have for sale.


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1774339 said:


> Not if its all monthly accounts and you have 5 trucks 5 drivers and who knows how many shovelers. It get to the point where your cost is more than the accounts cover. All the extra work he's doing is probably going towards payroll and all his companies bills as well as feeding the family. It goes quick


Like i said I woild take the summers off if I worked everyday during the winter.

Price stuff correctly, cover your ass in your contracts for big winters. Don't hire and keep fuktards and make money.

Oh yeah and dont run into **** every storm.

20 years in you would think a guy would have this ****.figured out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Snowing here now....

Ugh.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1774364 said:


> Like i said I woild take the summers off if I worked everyday during the winter.
> 
> Price stuff correctly, cover your ass in your contracts for big winters. Don't hire and keep fuktards and make money.
> 
> Oh yeah and dont run into **** every storm.
> 
> 20 years in you would think a guy would have this ****.figured out.


Yeah...... Will you write a book too? Sounds like you know all the answers.


----------



## SnowGuy73

And the wind has picked up to.

Son of a....


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1774178 said:


> Making payroll for the last storm and the push backs. Doesn't make the receivables look as great.....
> 
> Between labor, repairs, fuel and subs... it will be close to $10,000 for this last week.


I'd want to puke...



SSS Inc.;1774214 said:


> The last storm was three storms in one for us never mind all the hauling and stacking to follow.


I wish that were the case for me... I'm going to be working hard to change that for next year. Truth be told I'm understaffed this year. If I can add another truck next year and keep the same work I'll be able to get to sites more often for another plow and spend more time on hourly stuff.



LwnmwrMan22;1774233 said:


> Between 20 years in business and never saying "no", only "is there a time frame", you just keep working. I'm like Camden. My number is nowhere to be found, yet people find me.
> 
> Just got a call from the schools. They are replacing windows at the Sr High starting March 9. They need all snow cleared away from the entire NW corner of the Sr High, 20' from the building.
> 
> We will be busy straight through the weekend.


Wow, that's nuts... hopefully help you recoup some costs...



NorthernProServ;1774323 said:


> For our residential accounts: 95% are monthly contracts. xx.xx per month (from Nov.-Mar.) covers xx snowfalls for the season. When that covered amount is exceeded, each additional push is a flat rate thereafter. Seems to work well for us. Keeps it a little easier for residential vs. billing in increments and a different amount attached to that increment.
> 
> If we did not have a set limit of pushes that the monthly price covers, we would be feeling it this year like others.


I'm 50/50 monthly/prepay vs per time. I also have a handful of hourly. I also cap the accumulation for the monthlys...



LwnmwrMan22;1774334 said:


> Go back to December, first part of January.
> 
> Had the sub that padded his hours as well as the loader operator.
> 
> Fired that sub as well as straightened things out with the loader.
> 
> Then all the stuff that broke.
> 
> I base all of my stuff on 3 events per month, for 6 months.
> 
> We've had like 6-8 events per month, and not just one month, but EVERY month except February, which instead we had a 12" blizzard.
> 
> Throw in all of the stuff that has broke randomly, door to tractor, cars hit, etc., I need to keep working this much to try to keep my company afloat.


You've certainly had it rough this year...



LwnmwrMan22;1774336 said:


> I'm in New Brighton (can anyone guess where????) and the sky looks like it'll take a while for the snow to not evaporate before it starts flying.





LwnmwrMan22;1774358 said:


> About 10 pallets of 50lb green.
> 
> The shed was being filled, but their trucks are all lined up waiting.
> 
> Not sure how much bulk they will have for sale.


Hmmmmm... I wonder... that'll be gone before you can blink... Havent received a text update from their system in the last month... they must have given up.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Man, that snow/no snow line is pretty defined...


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1774371 said:


> Yeah...... Will you write a book too? Sounds like you know all the answers.


I definitely dont have all the answers. And yes I may write a book someday. Many successful people do.

It just boggles my mind after 20 years in you still struggle as much as you do..

Sorry to offend you.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Huge flakes.... This will add up quick!

I'm screwed.


----------



## Green Grass

Greenery;1774364 said:


> Like i said I woild take the summers off if I worked everyday during the winter.
> 
> Price stuff correctly, cover your ass in your contracts for big winters. Don't hire and keep fuktards and make money.
> 
> Oh yeah and dont run into **** every storm.
> 
> 20 years in you would think a guy would have this ****.figured out.


Sounds like you have it all figured out.


----------



## ryde307

NSI salt is already committed to people. I doubt any will go to anyone not on a list already. We have 1 more end dump coming from them once it's all unloaded. It sounds like the price went up also if you were not on the list a month or so ago.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1774377 said:


> Huge flakes.... This will add up quick!
> 
> I'm screwed.


Sunny and 70 here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1774382 said:


> Sunny and 70 here.


Ya thanks!!!!!


----------



## Greenery

Green Grass;1774380 said:


> Sounds like you have it all figured out.


Give me a break, you do remember i went to Mound right?

My business is far from perfect. But im not losing money.

I will be learning till the day i die.


----------



## skorum03

Snow lightly here. Bigger flakes.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Still nice and bright here


----------



## Green Grass

Greenery;1774385 said:


> Give me a break, you do remember i went to Mound right?
> 
> My business is far from perfect. But im not losing money.
> 
> I will be learning till the day i die.


Yeah thats right you want to mound.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1774387 said:


> Still nice and bright here


Yet another forecast that the clowns crapped the bed on.....


----------



## qualitycut

Snowing like a mofo crap


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1774376 said:


> I definitely dont have all the answers. And yes I may write a book someday. Many successful people do.
> 
> It just boggles my mind after 20 years in you still struggle as much as you do..
> 
> Sorry to offend you.


It's the first year that I've done something as large as a school district for plowing. Again, the month of December was heavy enough where we kept working while a lot of you guys would get an inch or two, we were getting 3-4-5-6".

It never gave me a chance to have a day or three to revisit and make corrections.

Once we I had a chance to make corrections, I did. If I had the crew now, back in December, my winter would have been entirely different.

I'm no longer on here pushing my skid like I was a month ago. I have a decent operator for that, where the first 2 months it just sat because I couldn't find anyone to run it.

Then all the stuff that broke, or the night when my shoveler parked right behind me with his lights off in my blind spot and I backed the truck in and stuck to him like dogs in heat.

You can plan for whatever, but when crap just keeps happening, it's not like I can go back to my customers and say "hey, I bought a used plow last fa to save some money, but the middle section cracked and now I have a bill for $800, I need an extra $20".

I do have most stuff figured out, but this winter has gotten the best of me.


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1774377 said:


> Huge flakes.... This will add up quick!
> 
> I'm screwed.





qualitycut;1774392 said:


> Snowing like a mofo crap


Odd. It's just barely snowing here. More than flurries at this point, but barely. 

It would be irritating to have to hang the plow for my single account in Rosemount.


----------



## qualitycut

At least the hot waitress in her yoga pants are blocking the snow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1774392 said:


> Snowing like a mofo crap


Yup, same.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1774398 said:


> Odd. It's just barely snowing here. More than flurries at this point, but barely.
> 
> It would be irritating to have to hang the plow for my single account in Rosemount.


Looks like you may be doing just that.


----------



## skorum03

Its snowing hard here now.


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1774401 said:


> Looks like you may be doing just that.


Uhh, maybe not, it's snowing for real now.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1774399 said:


> At least the hot waitress in her yoga pants are blocking the snow.


Where are we eating?


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1774406 said:


> Uhh, maybe not, it's snowing for real now.


Barlow says it won't last long.... But what does he know!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1774407 said:


> Where are we eating?


Racks, maybe?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

WTF Alaska is way warmer than here


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1774407 said:


> Where are we eating?


Angelos pizza in south st Paul.


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1774413 said:


> Angelos pizza in south st Paul.


Good place! Thumbs Up


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1774393 said:


> It's the first year that I've done something as large as a school district for plowing. Again, the month of December was heavy enough where we kept working while a lot of you guys would get an inch or two, we were getting 3-4-5-6".
> 
> It never gave me a chance to have a day or three to revisit and make corrections.
> 
> Once we I had a chance to make corrections, I did. If I had the crew now, back in December, my winter would have been entirely different.
> 
> I'm no longer on here pushing my skid like I was a month ago. I have a decent operator for that, where the first 2 months it just sat because I couldn't find anyone to run it.
> 
> Then all the stuff that broke, or the night when my shoveler parked right behind me with his lights off in my blind spot and I backed the truck in and stuck to him like dogs in heat.
> 
> You can plan for whatever, but when crap just keeps happening, it's not like I can go back to my customers and say "hey, I bought a used plow last fa to save some money, but the middle section cracked and now I have a bill for $800, I need an extra $20".
> 
> I do have most stuff figured out, but this winter has gotten the best of me.


I understand, theirs alot of behind the scenes stuff we dont know about.. I apologize for criticizing you.

I am just a small potato in the plowing world. I could very well be in the same boat as you one day.

Good luck and I hope that ultimately you will make a ton of money and be able to retire early and catch up on some sleep.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Fricken Barlow says that there could be another cold spell coming but then a major shift after that


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1774413 said:


> Angelos pizza in south st Paul.


Remember we like pictures


----------



## OC&D

jimslawnsnow;1774412 said:


> WTF Alaska is way warmer than here


Depending on where you're talking in AK, that's not all that surprising.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1774414 said:


> Good place! Thumbs Up


Agreed, I like their garlic bread!


----------



## SnowGuy73

green grass;1774417 said:


> remember we like pictures


x2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1774416 said:


> Fricken Barlow says that there could be another cold spell coming but then a major shift after that


That's shouldn't be too surprising.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1774414 said:


> Good place! Thumbs Up


So you know what waitress I'm talking about tiny thing


----------



## OC&D

jimslawnsnow;1774416 said:


> Fricken Barlow says that there could be another cold spell coming but then a major shift after that


The entire winter has been nothing but a cold spell punctuated by about 5 total days that didn't completely freeze your balls off!


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1774408 said:


> Barlow says it won't last long.... But what does he know!


Absolutely. Clown!!!!!!!

Haha!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

OC&D;1774418 said:


> Depending on where you're talking in AK, that's not all that surprising.


The whole state. The Arctic circle is 1 above


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1774423 said:


> That's shouldn't be too surprising.


:laughing: Yeah, it's called "summer."


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1774424 said:


> So you know what waitress I'm talking about tiny thing


I wish. I haven't been there in probably a year or so, and I don't recall the last waitress I had being particularly memorable.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1774427 said:


> Absolutely. Clown!!!!!!!
> 
> Haha!


Yup, they all are!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Couple flakes coming down now. But still bright


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1774431 said:


> I wish. I haven't been there in probably a year or so, and I don't recall the last waitress I had being particularly memorable.


Looks like pictures are due!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1774393 said:


> I'm no longer on here pushing my skid like I was a month ago. I have a decent operator for that, where the first 2 months it just sat because I couldn't find anyone to run it.


Isn't it amazing how much that makes a difference?? The last 2 events I've had a new guy who has snow experience... AWESOME! The first part of the season I had the guy that "had a lot of dirt work experience and it can't be that hard"


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1774424 said:


> So you know what waitress I'm talking about tiny thing


Dude... pictures???????????????


----------



## SnowGuy73

Everything is white here.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1774440 said:


> Everything is white here.


Not a flake here. Cold as can be waiting for the school bus


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1774443 said:


> Not a flake here. Cold as can be waiting for the school bus


O that's cute!


----------



## qualitycut

About half inch here


----------



## NorthernProServ

NWS talking about several inches for Wednesday


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1774444 said:


> O that's cute!


Remind me to just drive him to school next time.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1774445 said:


> About half inch here


I haven't measured yet, maybe the same here.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1774445 said:


> About half inch here


About the same at us salt. Almost looks like 3/4" very fluffy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1774452 said:


> Remind me to just drive him to school next time.


Will do!.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1774454 said:


> About the same at us salt. Almost looks like 3/4" very fluffy.


What are they getting per ton now?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Invoicing, done!


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;1774416 said:


> Fricken Barlow says that there could be another cold spell coming but then a major shift after that


man, haven't heard that before...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Getting bright out here!


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'd like to go and tear that stupid weather watcher thing off the damn roof at wcco..... That thing is so dumb, what a waste of money!


----------



## qualitycut

Looks to be out of here at least my house pretty quickly.


----------



## qualitycut

Hope the dmv is open tomorrow, I just remembered I need tabs and now I can't leave cause I guess the gf called in the radio for tickets and they may show up at the house with them.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1774450 said:


> NWS talking about several inches for Wednesday


Looks plausible... GFS has been on it for the last several runs... that will change of course


----------



## qualitycut

Flakes have gotten a lot smaller hopefully we don't hit an inch.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Now I'm worried!

NWS pulled out the "less than half inch" for me for tomorrow.....

I'm screwed.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1774468 said:


> Looks plausible... GFS has been on it for the last several runs... that will change of course


But that's when the big warm up starts!!!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1774469 said:


> Flakes have gotten a lot smaller hopefully we don't hit an inch.


Lucky you!...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Channel 4 is already showing "snow" for Wednesday.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Looks like that's it for me!
1/8 inch....at best in Minnetonka / Wayzata. So... Taxes done, truck repairs done, bobcat ready for snow.
Ahhhh, net flix , a fire in the fire place, and maybe a warm brandy. Unless someone needs help. To the couch I go, hi- ho net flix, away......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1774450 said:


> NWS talking about several inches for Wednesday


GFS has a blob coming directly over us, or it did this morning anyways.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1774488 said:


> GFS has a blob coming directly over us, or it did this morning anyways.


5 days out.......

Doh K!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Not a flake fell once I got north of White Bear Lake.

Looks like a run for 2 sets of sidewalks, that's about it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

It appears to have stopped here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1774489 said:


> 5 days out.......
> 
> Doh K!


Just saying.... that's where the reports of "snow" for Wednesday are originating from.

Like the storm that was supposed to hit us this weekend, that one was more south the whole time.

It's not even really a storm anymore, just some snow, never really wrapped up.

Just finished up payroll. Net paychecks total just under $5,300, taxes $1,911. From last Thursday to this Thursday.

I have 2 guys that netted just under $1,000 each. Takes alot of $400 / month accounts to cover that.


----------



## OC&D

I've got maaaaybe 3/8" and now I'm down to microscopic flurries. I'm not seeing plowable snow for me on this one as now the radar looks like everything is going South.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ill measure but it looks like salt only here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1774492 said:


> Just saying.... that's where the reports of "snow" for Wednesday are originating from.
> 
> Like the storm that was supposed to hit us this weekend, that one was more south the whole time.
> 
> It's not even really a storm anymore, just some snow, never really wrapped up.


That's fine with me!

Haha.


----------



## qualitycut

Not sure if I want to measure because if my one inch monthly drives call I can say o didn't we had an inch


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1774491 said:


> It appears to have stopped here.


Your lucky. Just starting here. Hoping for less than inch


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1774501 said:


> Your lucky. Just starting here. Hoping for less than inch


1/2" on the nipple here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1774499 said:


> Not sure if I want to measure because if my one inch monthly drives call I can say o didn't we had an inch


You can always lie.....


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1774506 said:


> You can always lie.....


Ha you think I won't ?


----------



## SnowGuy73

I don't know if I want to go salt stuff or not here. I my driveway its melting where the cars have dropped off and I only have enough salt left for 3 more runs!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1774507 said:


> Ha you think I won't ?


Hahahahah!

That's what I like to hear!


----------



## qualitycut

I'm at one inch on the nuts. I'm leaving it they will probably shovel it anyway


----------



## andersman02

Anyone got anything for Bloomington? I was at little less than an inch in bville, tough to tell with the hard pack though


----------



## SnowGuy73

Shakopee is out plowing.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1774511 said:


> I'm at one inch on the nuts. I'm leaving it they will probably shovel it anyway


Son of a....... Wonder what Burnsville has?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1774492 said:


> Just saying.... that's where the reports of "snow" for Wednesday are originating from.
> 
> Like the storm that was supposed to hit us this weekend, that one was more south the whole time.
> 
> It's not even really a storm anymore, just some snow, never really wrapped up.
> 
> Just finished up payroll. Net paychecks total just under $5,300, taxes $1,911. From last Thursday to this Thursday.
> 
> I have 2 guys that netted just under $1,000 each. Takes alot of $400 / month accounts to cover that.


Yikes... sure does... and I thought my payroll this week was bad!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Kinda disappointed... I was all ready to plow today...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1774519 said:


> Kinda disappointed... I was all ready to plow today...


Haha, I'm sure!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1774516 said:


> Yikes... sure does... and I thought my payroll this week was bad!


It will push north, or south, maybe east........


----------



## qualitycut

sss probably has 2.5 there, i think his ruler is broke.


----------



## qualitycut

Novak,
get ready RST heavy burst of snow on your doorstep.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1774522 said:


> sss probably has 2.5 there, i think his ruler is broke.


I know of some people (not me, since I'm all contract) but may or may not have shaved rulers, depending on the account they are at.

Hell, I need to add 1/2-3/4" to the ruler, so when I stick it in 1.25" of snow it only shows 1/2".

"nope, only had 1/2", sorry, here is your picture".


----------



## wfd-milo

Over an inch and snowing diagonal in Northfield.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

wfd-milo;1774527 said:


> Over an inch and snowing diagonal in Northfield.


#1 weather thread on Plowsite brings more lurkers out of the woodwork.

Welcome milo.


----------



## qualitycut

wfd-milo;1774527 said:


> Over an inch and snowing diagonal in Northfield.


Welcome to the site.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1774526 said:


> I know of some people (not me, since I'm all contract) but may or may not have shaved rulers, depending on the account they are at.
> 
> Hell, I need to add 1/2-3/4" to the ruler, so when I stick it in 1.25" of snow it only shows 1/2".
> 
> "nope, only had 1/2", sorry, here is your picture".


Hahahahah. I'm with you in added length.

I only used the shaved ruler to measure something else!!!


----------



## wfd-milo

Thanks. I used to be on here all the time, but have since switched industries. Now through a crazy chain of events, my previous boss is soaking up the sun in Maui, and I'm watching the weather and pushing white stuff.


----------



## SnowGuy73

wfd-milo;1774527 said:


> Over an inch and snowing diagonal in Northfield.


Welcome sir!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Well..... I'm going to throw salt.


----------



## qualitycut

wfd-milo;1774532 said:


> Thanks. I used to be on here all the time, but have since switched industries. Now through a crazy chain of events, my previous boss is soaking up the sun in Maui, and I'm watching the weather and pushing white stuff.


Sounds like you got the shaft.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1774530 said:


> Hahahahah. I'm with you in added length.
> 
> I only used the shaved ruler to measure something else!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1774534 said:


> Well..... I'm going to throw salt.


I was thnking the same. Grab a backpack blower and go do my walks.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1774539 said:


> I was thnking the same. Grab a backpack blower and go do my walks.


I'm thinking of going to the bank and the post office. It doesn't look like I need to worry about plowing or salting anything.....not like I have any salt anyhow!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm sending my sidewalk guy to do my walks.

I need to do invoicing, get things ready for snow push backs tomorrow.

Gonna go skiing tonight @ Wild Mountain with my 12 year old that I was going to do on his birthday, until it snowed.


----------



## skorum03

And the snow is done.


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone know of I would have the same 10 day grace period on my tabs as a regular car does?


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1774547 said:


> I'm sending my sidewalk guy to do my walks.
> 
> I need to do invoicing, get things ready for snow push backs tomorrow.
> 
> Gonna go skiing tonight @ Wild Mountain with my 12 year old that I was going to do on his birthday, until it snowed.


That sounds like fun. I went there once. Tried out that half pipe they have there. Couldn't even make it half way up one of the sides.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1774549 said:


> Anyone know of I would have the same 10 day grace period on my tabs as a regular car does?


You do not.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1774552 said:


> You do not.


Crap I know if I leave for 20 minutes the people will show up with the tickets and I will never hear the end of it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1774556 said:


> Crap I know if I leave for 20 minutes the people will show up with the tickets and I will never hear the end of it.


DMV is open on Saturdays.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1774556 said:


> Crap I know if I leave for 20 minutes the people will show up with the tickets and I will never hear the end of it.


Back into a snowbank, pack snow around the plate, no one will know until you can go Monday - Tuesday.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1774559 said:


> Back into a snowbank, pack snow around the plate, no one will know until you can go Monday - Tuesday.


Haha I did that about 5 min ago. But didn't back into the snowbank.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I suppose I should dig out my ski equipment, see if it still fits. Haven't used it in about 20 years.


----------



## qualitycut

Are we suppose to get any snow tomorrow?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1774561 said:


> I suppose I should dig out my ski equipment, see if it still fits. Haven't used it in about 20 years.


Haha should strap on a go pro as well.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1774561 said:


> I suppose I should dig out my ski equipment, see if it still fits. Haven't used it in about 20 years.


Don't hurt yourself! !!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1774515 said:


> Son of a....... Wonder what Burnsville has?


I bet they have an inch. I've got 3/4" at our shop in shakopee. My dad said he measured 1/2" in Bloomington and I had a dusting in SLP.

And in answer to your question I don't know what they are getting for salt. Pretty sure they are not selling it as the sign saying so is still up. I got some sand/ salt and that pile is tiny but he said they should have more next week.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1774559 said:


> Back into a snowbank, pack snow around the plate, no one will know until you can go Monday - Tuesday.


So you have learned one thing in the last 20 years:laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1774564 said:


> Haha should strap on a go pro as well.


You wouldn't be able to tell if I was skiing or plowing through snow piles with the plow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1774549 said:


> Anyone know of I would have the same 10 day grace period on my tabs as a regular car does?


There is no 10 day grace period... that is false.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1774562 said:


> Are we suppose to get any snow tomorrow?


NWS shows .2" for St. Paul, just cloudy for my north stuff.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1774559 said:


> Back into a snowbank, pack snow around the plate, no one will know until you can go Monday - Tuesday.


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1774552 said:


> You do not.


The old bags at our DMV actually fell people there is a 10 day grace period. But there's not on any vehicle. Most cops won't pull you over for it though.


----------



## BossPlow614

skorum03;1774550 said:


> That sounds like fun. I went there once. Tried out that half pipe they have there. Couldn't even make it half way up one of the sides.


Gives you a whole new respect to the guys & girls in the X Games, eh? 

I've gone down a half pipe probably 10 yrs ago on skis and didn't even try to go up. On a snowboard...no way. Tried just going down a run 2 yrs ago, twice, never hit the ground so many times and I hated it. Not my cup of tea, I'll stick to moto, what I know


----------



## andersman02

Looks like no plow for bloom. Les then an inch?


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;1774556 said:


> Crap I know if I leave for 20 minutes the people will show up with the tickets and I will never hear the end of it.


Can't you do that online, print the confirmation, and wait for tabs to come in the mail? How wi works.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got another call from the school. Guess they're upset that if we try to move the snow away from the building, the bushes might get damaged. Now they are going to wait until summer to replace windows.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1774598 said:


> Got another call from the school. Guess they're upset that if we try to move the snow away from the building, the bushes might get damaged. Now they are going to wait until summer to replace windows.


Duh!..........


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1774598 said:


> Got another call from the school. Guess they're upset that if we try to move the snow away from the building, the bushes might get damaged. Now they are going to wait until summer to replace windows.


Did they think you were going to hand shovel it? I dont know why they wouldnt wait till summer anyway, no cold getting in the building and no kids.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1774620 said:


> Did they think you were going to hand shovel it? I dont know why they wouldnt wait till summer anyway, no cold getting in the building and no kids.


I assuming they could probably get a better rate this time of year??


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1774524 said:


> Novak,
> get ready RST heavy burst of snow on your doorstep.


True are ready. ....


----------



## Camden

Don't know if anyone's mentioned it yet but there was a huge pileup on 35. One of the news stations had a picture on their FB page. Looked like 20 cars at least.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1774627 said:


> Don't know if anyone's mentioned it yet but there was a huge pileup on 35. One of the news stations had a picture on their FB page. Looked like 20 cars at least.


Kare 11 had a traffic cam view of it.

http://www.dot.state.mn.us/tmc/trafficinfo/cameras_map.html

Looks like they are still working on it.

35 & county road 50 in Lakeville.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Did any one notice the huge area in the middle of the country that is in a winter Strom watch ?

Looks like a good size Storm will be rolling through there


----------



## ryde307

I just got back in from moving a few piles and pushing back some stuff. We have one small lot to haul tonight and I think we are done with work from this last storm. 
I didn't even realize it was the weekend.Without snow to push I feel lost with what to do.


----------



## ryde307

Back to the 3/4 ton pulling a skid. If it's a short run this is how we move the skid around.


It's a bit overweight but to go a mile or 2 down some side roads works great.


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea;1774624 said:


> True are ready. ....


Has anything even hit Rochester? I saw Novak's comment, but I've been watching the radar and it doesn't look real impressive yet... unless "on your doorstep" means something happening later...


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;1774654 said:


> Back to the 3/4 ton pulling a skid. If it's a short run this is how we move the skid around.
> 
> 
> It's a bit overweight but to go a mile or 2 down some side roads works great.


Nice!!!!!!


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;1774655 said:


> Has anything even hit Rochester? I saw Novak's comment, but I've been watching the radar and it doesn't look real impressive yet... unless "on your doorstep" means something happening later...


nothing to stop me from taking a nap..... sounds like 3" is what kttc is expecting tonight. It will need to pick up allot if that is the case.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1774655 said:


> Has anything even hit Rochester? I saw Novak's comment, but I've been watching the radar and it doesn't look real impressive yet... unless "on your doorstep" means something happening later...


i am west of Rochester and I bet we have close to 2" already


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1774661 said:


> i am west of Rochester and I bet we have close to 2" already


I seen it was pretty heavy your way. We will wait until tonight to do all our accounts. You still looking for a truck jim


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doesn't sound too out of control down that way at least...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1774664 said:


> I seen it was pretty heavy your way. We will wait until tonight to do all our accounts. You still looking for a truck jim


its lightening up now. going to measure after a bit. hoping to start around 6.

it was later yesterday when I heard from him then had stuff to do. been getting stuff ready to go and resting. will be in your area Monday or Tuesday next week. call you Monday morning


----------



## skorum03

BossPlow614;1774578 said:


> Gives you a whole new respect to the guys & girls in the X Games, eh?
> 
> I've gone down a half pipe probably 10 yrs ago on skis and didn't even try to go up. On a snowboard...no way. Tried just going down a run 2 yrs ago, twice, never hit the ground so many times and I hated it. Not my cup of tea, I'll stick to moto, what I know


I tried it on my snow board. I've never skied actually. Didn't go so well.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Well, I'm done!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Didn't measure but plowed Burnsville. Guessing around an inch, normally I would salted the hell out of it but I'm running low on salt so....


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1774443 said:


> Not a flake here. Cold as can be waiting for the school bus


I new you were a short bus guy. :waving:


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1774700 said:


> Well, I'm done!


See, now that wasn't so bad, was it?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1774700 said:


> Well, I'm done!


I never left my couch.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1774712 said:


> See, now that wasn't so bad, was it?


It sucked, it really did!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Anyone do residential snow removal in apple valley?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1774713 said:


> I never left my couch.


I envy you!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1774718 said:


> I envy you!


It was warm and nice with the fire place on.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1774719 said:


> It was warm and nice with the fire place on.


Isn't that just cute!


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1774671 said:


> its lightening up now. going to measure after a bit. hoping to start around 6.
> 
> it was later yesterday when I heard from him then had stuff to do. been getting stuff ready to go and resting. will be in your area Monday or Tuesday next week. call you Monday morning


Sounds good


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1774717 said:


> Anyone do residential snow removal in apple valley?


Actual hauling, or re-location?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1774720 said:


> Isn't that just cute!


I have a nice new shinny case of coors


----------



## SnowGuy73

Good news everyone!!!!

One last cold front and then we are finally done with the below zero temps...... Says Sam on 5. 


Doh K!


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1774727 said:


> Actual hauling, or re-location?


Plowing. My bad.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1774729 said:


> I have a nice new shinny case of coors


Only one??????


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1774734 said:


> Only one??????


There are two but one is new.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1774738 said:


> There are two but one is new.


Always have to have a backbup. Always!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1774742 said:


> Always have to have a backbup. Always!


Two in two out rule!


----------



## banonea

Don't think we are going to get anywhere near what they thought. Maybe a inch here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1774745 said:


> Two in two out rule!


That's it, right there!


----------



## OC&D

Green Grass;1774745 said:


> Two in two out rule!


Uhhh..that's what she said.....


----------



## Green Grass

OC&D;1774753 said:


> Uhhh..that's what she said.....


Ahhhhh I think we hang out with different types of women.


----------



## Camden

Green Grass;1774754 said:


> Ahhhhh I think we hang out with different types of women.


LOL!!


----------



## qualitycut

That was a nice two hour nap. Now I'm ready for bed.


----------



## OC&D

Green Grass;1774754 said:


> Ahhhhh I think we hang out with different types of women.


Haha! Probably not anymore.


----------



## qualitycut

Novak said 2-4 over a good part of Dakota and godhue county, am I missing something?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1774754 said:


> Ahhhhh I think we hang out with different types of women.


Women in Waverly don't know what fun is!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1774774 said:


> Novak said 2-4 over a good part of Dakota and godhue county, am I missing something?


You're missing the 2-4"??


----------



## SnowGuy73

I heard Rosemont has about 3"


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1774778 said:


> I heard Rosemont has about 3"


Bs, Ocd can you confirm? Wonder how much around cliff and 13


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1774780 said:


> Bs, Ocd can you confirm? Wonder how much around cliff and 13


About an inch right at that intersection.


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1774778 said:


> I heard Rosemont has about 3"


Haha. Nice try!


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1774780 said:



> Bs, Ocd can you confirm? Wonder how much around cliff and 13


He's just trying get a rise out of me.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1774784 said:


> He's just trying get a rise out of me.


I almost went and out the plow on. I have a 1 inch trigger down there.


----------



## skorum03

A case of coors sounds good.


----------



## skorum03

I think I'll have a few windsor cokes though... since I have that at the house.. and then head my way on downtown for the night. See what happens.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1774784 said:


> He's just trying get a rise out of me.


Hahahahah.

I don't know what they have down there.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1774790 said:


> Hahahahah.
> 
> I don't know what they have down there.


I will find out soon enough if theres enough. The neighbor next store watches the house and after the last snow got a email saying we didn't plow or anything he sent me a picture from a camera in the house. Sidewalk was just really drifted. Wanted to flick the neighbor off when I saw him.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1774774 said:


> Novak said 2-4 over a good part of Dakota and godhue county, am I missing something?


Novak thought out of the box as I had hoped but he was wrong.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1774798 said:


> I will find out soon enough if theres enough. The neighbor next store watches the house and after the last snow got a email saying we didn't plow or anything he sent me a picture from a camera in the house. Sidewalk was just really drifted. Wanted to flick the neighbor off when I saw him.


I would've, what an a$$!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1774801 said:


> Novak thought out of the box as I had hoped but he was wrong.


He just said that like a couple hours ago.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1774801 said:


> Novak thought out of the box as I had hoped but he was wrong.


Hopefully he's wrong in the right direction more often!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Nws does show 3" in Northfield and 3.5" in Redwing. Everything else shows about an inch or two.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1774810 said:


> He just said that like a couple hours ago.


I saw that, maybe like Hastings, or something....


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1774814 said:


> Nws does show 3" in Northfield and 3.5" in Redwing. Everything else shows about an inch or two.


So he was right then, or?......


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1774811 said:


> Hopefully he's wrong in the right direction more often!


He wasn't that far off. Its just the heart of the metro didn't see much, certainly not 2-4". There was a small sliver that got 3" it looks like.


----------



## skorum03

Tell me what you guys think on a price for this place. They want "Lawn care- and yes- Spring and Falls clean up included, shrub trimming- 2 times per season, edging 1 time per season fertilizer 3 applications per season, non-turf- chemically or hand pulled (paved areas)."

I'm at $8,000/year before fertilizing. Need to get a price on that. And they don't need snow removal "at this time."


----------



## olsonbro

SSS Inc.;1774818 said:


> He wasn't that far off. Its just the heart of the metro didn't see much, certainly not 2-4". There was a small sliver that got 3" it looks like.


I'd agree he wasn't far off at all. Snow didn't make it as far north as he predicted though.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1774817 said:


> So he was right then, or?......


I guess on his report of 3" in dakota and goodhue he was. He was right in line with the models for the most part the past couple days so I can't fault him for that. The heart of the metro didn't get anywhere close to 2" so his map was wrong.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1774823 said:


> I guess on his report of 3" in dakota and goodhue he was. He was right in line with the models for the most part the past couple days so I can't fault him for that. The heart of the metro didn't get anywhere close to 2" so his map was wrong.


Hahahahah, I hear you!


----------



## TKLAWN

Clowns!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1774828 said:


> Hahahahah, I hear you!


See when he starts talking Wed and Friday. I want to see if he jumps on board early or not.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Where the heck is my papa johns pizza and why are there firworks going of in the neighborhood????

#slickery


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1774831 said:


> See when he starts talking Wed and Friday. I want to see if he jumps on board early or not.


Hopefully its all rain.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1774819 said:


> Tell me what you guys think on a price for this place. They want "Lawn care- and yes- Spring and Falls clean up included, shrub trimming- 2 times per season, edging 1 time per season fertilizer 3 applications per season, non-turf- chemically or hand pulled (paved areas)."
> 
> I'm at $8,000/year before fertilizing. Need to get a price on that. And they don't need snow removal "at this time."


FWIW, I've bid that for Horning companies this fall.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1774835 said:


> Where the heck is my papa johns pizza and why are there firworks going of in the neighborhood????
> 
> #slickery


I hear fireworks too...... That's weird!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1774838 said:


> I hear fireworks too...... That's weird!


I hear a train.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1774841 said:


> I hear a train.


I hear plenty of them in town here to.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1774838 said:


> I hear fireworks too...... That's weird!


Is there some statewide celebration we weren't invited to? I could see flashes of light to the northwest and finally heard what sounded like fireworks. Maybe I should take shelter. Hopefully my pizza guy is ok.


----------



## BossPlow614

skorum03;1774787 said:


> I think I'll have a few windsor cokes though... since I have that at the house.. and then head my way on downtown for the night. See what happens.


Windsor. .. yuck.

What clubs are you hitting?


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1774843 said:


> Is there some statewide celebration we weren't invited to? I could see flashes of light to the northwest and finally heard what sounded like fireworks. Maybe I should take shelter. Hopefully my pizza guy is ok.


Maybe that was the pizza guy crashing.


----------



## Green Grass

BossPlow614;1774844 said:


> Windsor. .. yuck.
> 
> What clubs are you hitting?


What are these clubs you guys speek of?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1774843 said:


> Is there some statewide celebration we weren't invited to? I could see flashes of light to the northwest and finally heard what sounded like fireworks. Maybe I should take shelter. Hopefully my pizza guy is ok.


Not sure, I didn't see light just heard the booms.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1774849 said:


> Not sure, I didn't see light just heard the booms.


Maybe SSS still trying to get snow out of his dump truck.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1774850 said:


> Maybe SSS still trying to get snow out of his dump truck.


Could be, I guess.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1774848 said:


> What are these clubs you guys speek of?


I was just in your neck of the woods at Reds.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1774850 said:


> Maybe SSS still trying to get snow out of his dump truck.


Got that done. Ill post a picture when I'm done with my pizza.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1774857 said:


> I was just in your neck of the woods at Reds.


How was the redlodge?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1774860 said:


> How was the redlodge?


Food was ok and the beer was great. Was a little quiet at first then it really picked up.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1774861 said:


> Food was ok and the beer was great. Was a little quiet at first then it really picked up.


Food can be a real hit or miss there.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1774862 said:


> Food can be a real hit or miss there.


Wife had mac n cheese of some sort that was blah and I had a burger. Buddy had steak and walleye and said it was nothing special.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1774862 said:


> Food can be a real hit or miss there.


So its basically the applebees of Waverly?


----------



## unit28

unit28;1772794 said:


> wondering if he talked about how WI gets most of it fri?
> 
> The NAM looked like it tries to split the moisture.
> GFS at hr 48 also starts to show how it splits.
> 
> The 500 and 700 hpa verticals will be a good indicator along with the vorticity.
> 
> precip is to light for anything above 2" here.
> 
> Just NE of rchst looks like .14" precp through Fri night.
> 
> If we get above .10" precip it will be a long shot, vertical column is building up in the NAM than anywhere else though


rd one is over......


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1774866 said:


> rd one is over......


Is any of that English?


----------



## unit28

olsonbro;1774822 said:


> I'd agree he wasn't far off at all. Snow didn't make it as far north as he predicted though.


plus he had to much ice frz drz mix precip in his map

didn't see that happen


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;1774869 said:


> Is any of that English?


yep,
right here for the most part

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/mpx/?n=snowtotals


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1774837 said:


> FWIW, I've bid that for Horning companies this fall.....


You did huh? Have some insider info? I got an email from a lady that said her company is the new property manager...



BossPlow614;1774844 said:


> Windsor. .. yuck.
> 
> What clubs are you hitting?


Windsor is my thing.

You know all those clubs in Hudson Wisconsin haha no idk yet just a few bars, see where the night takes me.

Sometime I will go out in the cities again. But I can drink a lot more for a lot less in Hudson. Where you headed tonight?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1774865 said:


> So its basically the applebees of Waverly?


Exactly. ......


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1774871 said:


> yep,
> right here for the most part
> 
> http://www.crh.noaa.gov/mpx/?n=snowtotals


If you say so.


----------



## cbservicesllc

snowguy73;1774730 said:


> good news everyone!!!!
> 
> One last cold front and then we are finally done with the below zero temps...... Says sam on 5.
> 
> Doh k!


bahahahaha!


----------



## unit28

Camden's new ride....


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1774876 said:


> bahahahaha!


Pretty sure I've heard that once or twenty times before this winter.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1774818 said:


> He wasn't that far off. Its just the heart of the metro didn't see much, certainly not 2-4". There was a small sliver that got 3" it looks like.


I didn't see a flake and I was even on board the snow train today!


----------



## skorum03

Check this out. Roads down by Menominee today...

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10203234401959380


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1774835 said:


> Where the heck is my papa johns pizza and why are there firworks going of in the neighborhood????
> 
> #slickery


Sure those are fireworks?


----------



## BossPlow614

skorum03;1774872 said:


> You did huh? Have some insider info? I got an email from a lady that said her company is the new property manager...
> 
> Windsor is my thing.
> 
> You know all those clubs in Hudson Wisconsin haha no idk yet just a few bars, see where the night takes me.
> 
> Sometime I will go out in the cities again. But I can drink a lot more for a lot less in Hudson. Where you headed tonight?


If I read it correctly it stated downtown but you were referring to Hudson, I thought you meant downtown Minneapolis lol.

Heading to a couple bars that are within walking (stumbling) distance of home with a few of my buddies. We did the same last night but more of us going tonight. I'm still feeling a little bit from last night, we got after it and drank a lot haha.


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;1774879 said:


> Pretty sure I've heard that once or twenty times before this winter.


I forgot what accuweather said


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Skor-pm sent


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1774886 said:


> Sure those are fireworks?


I don't live in the hood.  Quite nice around these parts actually. 
Pizza "girl" made it eventually. I opened the door to her yelling "I don't care" to someone in her car. I replied "I don't care either". She then said "oh... I didn't mean you" and ran off. She looked a little rough around the edges. It was good though except I forgot to order extra garlic butter dip. :crying:


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1774889 said:


> I forgot what accuweather said


I was referring to the locals, every week it has been the last cold week...


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1774889 said:


> I forgot what accuweather said


Much to lwnmwr's relief they had some 40's and no snow in January. 

Sorry Lwnmwr. :waving:

On another note.........Renovation Realities is the most painful show to watch. These people should not be doing what they are.


----------



## skorum03

BossPlow614;1774888 said:


> If I read it correctly it stated downtown but you were referring to Hudson, I thought you meant downtown Minneapolis lol.
> 
> Heading to a couple bars that are within walking (stumbling) distance of home with a few of my buddies. We did the same last night but more of us going tonight. I'm still feeling a little bit from last night, we got after it and drank a lot haha.


I can see where the confusion would come from.

I am within stumbling distance from downtown Hudson so it all works out.



LwnmwrMan22;1774893 said:


> Skor-pm sent


Alright cool.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1774897 said:


> Much to lwnmwr's relief they had some 40's and no snow in January.
> 
> Sorry Lwnmwr. :waving:
> 
> On another note.........Renovation Realities is the most painful show to watch. These people should not be doing what they are.


It is funny to see how dumb they are


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1774897 said:


> Much to lwnmwr's relief they had some 40's and no snow in January.
> 
> Sorry Lwnmwr. :waving:
> 
> On another note.........Renovation Realities is the most painful show to watch. These people should not be doing what they are.


On a positive wild are on in 20.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1774901 said:


> It is funny to see how dumb they are


I can't get enough even though it makes me cringe at the same time. Screwing in one piece of drywall for a couple hours is great. Kinda scary though if you buy a house and one of these people worked on it.



Hamelfire;1774906 said:


> On a positive wild are on in 20.


Thanks for the heads up. I completely forgot they were playing tonight. I also forgot Gold Rush was on.


----------



## qualitycut

Beirstube and dq sure help cure the winter blues


----------



## SSS Inc.

Snow came out of the truck! Yay.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1774919 said:


> Snow came out of the truck! Yay.


Fix your seat?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Saw this Old School beast by Valley Fair today. I think it was headed back to a big auto auction place down the road.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1774894 said:


> I don't live in the hood.  Quite nice around these parts actually.
> Pizza "girl" made it eventually. I opened the door to her yelling "I don't care" to someone in her car. I replied "I don't care either". She then said "oh... I didn't mean you" and ran off. She looked a little rough around the edges. It was good though except I forgot to order extra garlic butter dip. :crying:


Need to try that dip on popcorn


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1774922 said:


> Fix your seat?


Yep. I brought it to our mechanics which are off site and they spliced the air line. Got about two blocks away and another leak developed. Ended up replacing the whole line myself. Glad I had a vise grip in the truck. Thumbs Up Its amazing how fast you can lose all your air pressure through a 1/4" piece of tubing.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1774925 said:


> Need to try that dip on popcorn


That sounds good. We have one of those mini popcorn cart looking things and I may have to give that a try tomorrow. I'll have to mix my own garlic butter but that shouldn't be too difficult.


----------



## CityGuy

So why did the NHL operations center or what ever that thing is called, not step in on that and over rule that call? It was a goal and should have been reviewed.


----------



## qualitycut

Is everyone staying up late tonight because its not a school night lol.. I got boot hockey tomorrow at 8pm and it looks to be a cold cold night.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1774949 said:


> Is everyone staying up late tonight because its not a school night lol.. I got boot hockey tomorrow at 8pm and it looks to be a cold cold night.


I think they all went to bed.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Hamelfire;1774946 said:


> So why did the NHL operations center or what ever that thing is called, not step in on that and over rule that call? It was a goal and should have been reviewed.


Because they are located in toronto. They do all that they can to give the Canadian teams the edge.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1774949 said:


> Is everyone staying up late tonight because its not a school night lol.. I got boot hockey tomorrow at 8pm and it looks to be a cold cold night.


I'm at da club with my homies.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1774962 said:


> I'm at da club with my homies.


With mdizzle mdouble?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1774964 said:


> With mdizzle mdouble?


Foshizzle Q Dizzle. Creeped on da club in my dump truck wit da Butter Guts.(Multiple meanings according to urban dictionary, in MPLS this means the interior of a vehicle and its particular butter like color)


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Spending quality family time in front of the TV not talking to my kids who are on their electronics.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1774971 said:


> Spending quality family time in front of the TV not talking to my kids who are on their electronics.


No sking? Your spandex didn't fit anymore or what?


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1774968 said:


> Foshizzle Q Dizzle. Creeped on da club in my dump truck wit da Butter Guts.(Multiple meanings according to urban dictionary, in MPLS this means the interior of a vehicle and its particular butter like color)


Translation is the wife and you went to the local watering hole for a beverage.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1774973 said:


> No sking? Your spandex didn't fit anymore or what?


We figured out Wild Mountain doesn't have late night skiing anymore, just 4 pm to 10 pm and the oldest had a school dance until 6.

Didn't want to pay $100 for 3 hours of skiing.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1774971 said:


> Spending quality family time in front of the TV not talking to my kids who are on their electronics.


I wonder where they get that from!


----------



## unit28

Will be on the LEE side tomorrow AM hours
Stuff will be coming round the Wasatch


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1775002 said:


> Will be on the LEE side tomorrow AM hours
> Stuff will be coming round the Wasatch


What's the wasatch... I feel like i knew at one time, but can't remember for the life of me...


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1775002 said:


> Will be on the LEE side tomorrow AM hours
> Stuff will be coming round the Wasatch


What the heck does that mean?


----------



## ryde307

We are hauling snow from 50th and France in Edina and the loader alternator decided it would be a good time to quit.


----------



## unit28

Wasatch is at the SW corner of Wyoming/NE Utah

it's also called the High Uinta MT range
also known in general in part of the Rockies.

composite radar .........

http://tempest.aos.wisc.edu/radar/uscompflash.html


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1775005 said:


> What the heck does that mean?


Nothin really...
Snow will hit NW IOWA and swing low


----------



## CityGuy

6 shooters in shoot out and still tied


----------



## CityGuy

Wild win..............


----------



## Polarismalibu

ryde307;1775006 said:


> We are hauling snow from 50th and France in Edina and the loader alternator decided it would be a good time to quit.


Would you expect anything less? Nothing goes out at a good time


----------



## skorum03

Hamelfire;1775010 said:


> 6 shooters in shoot out and still tied





Hamelfire;1775011 said:


> Wild win..............


Saw that. Koemper looks good


----------



## skorum03

LWNMWR I don't think I received your PM


----------



## albhb3

**** that was a long day ssp to red wing-winona- Onalaska-lacross-Viroqua- Sparta- Tomah- black river falls Shakopee and finally back to ssp black ice sucked about 5 miles west Menominee 94 east was shut down from all the trucks in the ditch


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Just got in. Done for the most part. At 5am my city decides to plow streets. I would like to know how they get their start times. One time they plow during the day then it may be 2am then 4am or midnight. Or it. Would be 2 days later. I don't think I'll ever know or understand them


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Another thing is most people didn't plow or hadn't started when I finished. Not sure what up with that? Maybe they think we are suppose to get a bunch more snow today or are contracts up on march 1st? Oh and we got 2 1/2-3". I didn't really measure. It seems that the snow shrunk an big from beginning to end


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1775006 said:


> We are hauling snow from 50th and France in Edina and the loader alternator decided it would be a good time to quit.


That's too bad. Your creeping on my territory BTW. Just kidding.

Quality. I will also be driving without tabs. We have them just forgot to put them on.


----------



## +plowguy

One month left to go...this already is the most profitable winter we have had. If we get snow in March it would be a great bonus. Maybe a vacation or a new truck is in order.


----------



## SnowGuy73

The radar is looking a lot different then the forecast.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yuhas had snow everyday in the 7 day except tomorrow.


----------



## +plowguy

SnowGuy73;1775069 said:


> The radar is looking a lot different then the forecast.


Thats because the radar usually is a map with blobs of moisture on it while a forecast is a bunch of words telling what might happen. Of course they are gonna look different!

:laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1775070 said:


> Yuhas had snow everyday in the 7 day except tomorrow.


NWS has the same thing.


----------



## 09Daxman

SSS Inc.;1775063 said:


> That's too bad. Your creeping on my territory BTW. Just kidding.
> 
> Quality. I will also be driving without tabs. We have them just forgot to put them on.


Been doing that sense october. Most of the time snow is blocking my license plate anyway. I don't get why they want people to put on tabs in the winter time, the plate is never clean and the tabs aren't nearly as sticky as they are in the warmer weather. I under stand you can take a car to a car wash or have a mechanic put them on but what I really don't under stand is why they have aaaaalll trailer tabs renewed in february?! That's just stupid if you ask me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

09Daxman;1775077 said:


> Been doing that sense october. Most of the time snow is blocking my license plate anyway. I don't get why they want people to put on tabs in the winter time, the plate is never clean and the tabs aren't nearly as sticky as they are in the warmer weather. I under stand you can take a car to a car wash or have a mechanic put them on but what I really don't under stand is why they have aaaaalll trailer tabs renewed in february?! That's just stupid if you ask me.


They probably have some statistic that says that's the lowest month for regular vehicle tab renewals so to keep cash flow somewhat steady.........


----------



## 09Daxman

LwnmwrMan22;1775083 said:


> They probably have some statistic that says that's the lowest month for regular vehicle tab renewals so to keep cash flow somewhat steady.........


that makes sense. Still think it's stupid haha I have 2 trailers and both have over a foot of snow on them and they are not getting tabs put on til spring time weather I use them or not.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

09Daxman;1775089 said:


> that makes sense. Still think it's stupid haha I have 2 trailers and both have over a foot of snow on them and they are not getting tabs put on til spring time weather I use them or not.


The same here.

My skid trailer lost the plate sometime this week.

Just noticed it this morning loading up.

None of our DMVs are open until Monday.

Hopefully no weekend DOT stings around the Forest Lake area.


----------



## skorum03

09Daxman;1775089 said:


> that makes sense. Still think it's stupid haha I have 2 trailers and both have over a foot of snow on them and they are not getting tabs put on til spring time weather I use them or not.





LwnmwrMan22;1775090 said:


> The same here.
> 
> My skid trailer lost the plate sometime this week.
> 
> Just noticed it this morning loading up.
> 
> None of our DMVs are open until Monday.
> 
> Hopefully no weekend DOT stings around the Forest Lake area.


Have you guys had a lot of trouble with DOT over the years or not really?

Just curious cause whenever we work in Minnesota we have to roll through that damn st. croix scale and I just hold my breath the whole way through


----------



## unit28

short wave continuing off the CA Gulf area

not much orographic lift from last night
moisture looks right about IA NE border

sun could come out Ne MN as the upper air at about 5-700mb is streaking fast at about 100mph east dir.
at 800 to surface there's some N wind


----------



## skorum03

The radar looks a little different than the forecast right now... Doesn't it?


----------



## Camden

skorum03;1775092 said:


> Have you guys had a lot of trouble with DOT over the years or not really?
> 
> Just curious cause whenever we work in Minnesota we have to roll through that damn st. croix scale and I just hold my breath the whole way through


They've gotten a lot more aggressive. Up until recently I've never had them inspect my brakes and check my break-away but that's exactly what they did the last time I was stopped by them. The guy said my safety chains needed to be crossed and that I could've been fined for it. I don't know if that's true or not but I do it all the time now.


----------



## qualitycut

The north side of the blob looks like its breaking up and diving south


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1775092 said:


> Have you guys had a lot of trouble with DOT over the years or not really?
> 
> Just curious cause whenever we work in Minnesota we have to roll through that damn st. croix scale and I just hold my breath the whole way through


It's hit and miss. Haven't been stopped for a couple of years for a complete inspection.

One reason I got rid of the 3500 dump was if I pulled the 26' flatbed or my dump trailer I was in a whole separate class (over 26,000 gross GCVW) and didn't want the hassles that go along with it.

I was stopped a couple of years ago hauling logs in my dump, the logs were below the metal side boards, wedged in, but longer than the box by a foot so we didn't have the tailgate on.

I was given a warning for no tailgate and no straps on the logs.

I was going 10 miles with 20-30" diameter oak logs, it's not like those are going to just randomly slide out the back of my truck.

If anything, I was probably overweight by 3-4,000 lbs.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1775097 said:


> They've gotten a lot more aggressive. Up until recently I've never had them inspect my brakes and check my break-away but that's exactly what they did the last time I was stopped by them. The guy said my safety chains needed to be crossed and that I could've been fined for it. I don't know if that's true or not but I do it all the time now.


This. Brakes and strapped down gas cans. They must have gotten a memo on them a couple 3 years ago.


----------



## skorum03

Camden;1775097 said:


> They've gotten a lot more aggressive. Up until recently I've never had them inspect my brakes and check my break-away but that's exactly what they did the last time I was stopped by them. The guy said my safety chains needed to be crossed and that I could've been fined for it. I don't know if that's true or not but I do it all the time now.


Yeah we had tons of trouble with the company I used to work for. Every time we got stopped they read us the riot act it was brutal. We always had a target on our back. It really sucked because all it did was hold everything up. Jobs couldn't start or finish on time, money lost. Didn't matter how clean or within DOT regs your truck was, they could find something wrong with it.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1775063 said:


> That's too bad. Your creeping on my territory BTW. Just kidding.
> 
> Quality. I will also be driving without tabs. We have them just forgot to put them on.


So you are out sabotageing Ryde equipment now.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1775105 said:


> Yeah we had tons of trouble with the company I used to work for. Every time we got stopped they read us the riot act it was brutal. We always had a target on our back. It really sucked because all it did was hold everything up. Jobs couldn't start or finish on time, money lost. Didn't matter how clean or within DOT regs your truck was, they could find something wrong with it.


Of course they can, go read the rules and then ask them a question on those rules and you will get a different answer from every cvi you talk to.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1775103 said:


> It's hit and miss. Haven't been stopped for a couple of years for a complete inspection.
> 
> One reason I got rid of the 3500 dump was if I pulled the 26' flatbed or my dump trailer I was in a whole separate class (over 26,000 gross GCVW) and didn't want the hassles that go along with it.
> 
> I was stopped a couple of years ago hauling logs in my dump, the logs were below the metal side boards, wedged in, but longer than the box by a foot so we didn't have the tailgate on.
> 
> I was given a warning for no tailgate and no straps on the logs.
> 
> I was going 10 miles with 20-30" diameter oak logs, it's not like those are going to just randomly slide out the back of my truck.
> 
> If anything, I was probably overweight by 3-4,000 lbs.


See thats where we always got screwed is because we were at the scale when we got stopped so we always got a full inspection



qualitycut;1775108 said:


> Of course they can, go read the rules and then ask them a question on those rules and you will get a different answer from every cvi you talk to.


Yeah thats true for a while we had a number of different officers for a while that all did things different. Lately, though, we had the same one. Guy was a dick


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Minnesota Department of Public Safety website used to have some FAQs on it with answers. These answers were different than we had been told by officers out in the field.

I used to have that FAQ printed off and in each truck. If I think about it tonight I'll look it up and see if it's still there.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1775109 said:


> See thats where we always got screwed is because we were at the scale when we got stopped so we always got a full inspection
> .
> 
> Yeah thats true for a while we had a number of different officers for a while that all did things different. Lately, though, we had the same one. Guy was a dick


Lol most are, mist cops are let alone a guy who's half a cop at best that's not carrying a gun and I and others are


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

https://dps.mn.gov/divisions/msp/commercial-vehicles/Pages/faqs.aspx

CMV website from the highway patrol.


----------



## qualitycut

So looks like no snow today, man am I pissed I had to stay home. F this winter.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1775112 said:


> Lol most are, mist cops are let alone a guy who's half a cop at best that's not carrying a gun and I and others are


Yeah they aren't really cops. Just "commercial vehicle inspectors"

THe part that bugs me is that we aren't trucking companies. yet they treat us like that.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1775120 said:


> Yeah they aren't really cops. Just "commercial vehicle inspectors"
> 
> THe part that bugs me is that we aren't trucking companies. yet they treat us like that.


Well the problem is most of us don't need a class A so we dont know as many of the rules unless we take it upon are selves to learn them and they know that.


----------



## Green Grass

skorum03;1775120 said:


> Yeah they aren't really cops. Just "commercial vehicle inspectors"
> 
> THe part that bugs me is that we aren't trucking companies. yet they treat us like that.


People like us cause more problems then semis do.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1775122 said:


> Well the problem is most of us don't need a class A so we dont know as many of the rules unless we take it upon are selves to learn them and they know that.


Wish we could use half tons and single axle trailers all the time


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1775125 said:


> People like us cause more problems then semis do.


People like us? That's racial profiling!


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1775128 said:


> People like us? That's racial profiling!


I think it is vehicle profiling.


----------



## skorum03

Green Grass;1775125 said:


> People like us cause more problems then semis do.


That is actually probably true


----------



## TKLAWN

I'll let you guys know how my DOT court appearance goes on the 5th.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Businesses (such as landscapers), who operate vehicles or vehicle combinations over 10,000 pounds
gross vehicle weight (GVW) in Minnesota, are subject to various commercial vehicle safety regulations
including:
•
Driver Qualifications (DOT physical,driver's files, etc);
•
Hours of Service (logbook or timesheet);
•
Vehicle Maintenance (pre-trip inspection, post-trip inspection report); and
•Hazardous Materials (HM).
Note:Most "one ton trucks" or pickup truck and trailer combinations exceed the 10,000 pounds GVW and are subject to the safety regulations.

http://www.dot.state.mn.us/cvo/factsheets/landscapers.pdf

maybe that's why your getting stopped in the metro area


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1775133 said:


> I'll let you guys know how my DOT court appearance goes on the 5th.


Haha for what?


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1775133 said:


> I'll let you guys know how my DOT court appearance goes on the 5th.


What did you do?


----------



## qualitycut

SnoFarmer;1775134 said:


> Businesses (such as landscapers), who operate vehicles or vehicle combinations over 10,000 pounds
> gross vehicle weight (GVW) in Minnesota, are subject to various commercial vehicle safety regulations
> including:
> •
> Driver Qualifications (DOT physical,driver's files, etc);
> •
> Hours of Service (logbook or timesheet);
> •
> Vehicle Maintenance (pre-trip inspection, post-trip inspection report); and
> •Hazardous Materials (HM).
> Note:Most "one ton trucks" or pickup truck and trailer combinations exceed the 10,000 pounds GVW and are subject to the safety regulations.
> 
> http://www.dot.state.mn.us/cvo/factsheets/landscapers.pdf
> 
> maybe that's why your getting stopped in the metro area


All I have from that list is a health card. If your within 150 airmiles there is not a lot they can do about log books and such


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1775135 said:


> Haha for what?


Multiple violations according to officer ********. Half of them are bs. I'm still not sure why I have to go to court though.


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1775142 said:


> Multiple violations according to officer ********. Half of them are bs. I'm still not sure why I have to go to court though.


State or county cop?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1775139 said:


> All I have from that list is a health card. If your within 150 airmiles there is not a lot they can do about log books and such


The time sheet they could get you for. 11 hours on, 10 hours off.

That would put a bit of a damper in plowing hours for guys.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1775139 said:


> All I have from that list is a health card. If your within 150 airmiles there is not a lot they can do about log books and such


I also only have my DOT medical card


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;1775146 said:


> State or county cop?


State cop pulled me over for no special reason and called in the CVI.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1775148 said:


> The time sheet they could get you for. 11 hours on, 10 hours off.
> 
> That would put a bit of a damper in plowing hours for guys.


We would all get nailed for that. Customers wouldn't be happy about that either


----------



## skorum03

TKLAWN;1775151 said:


> State cop pulled me over for no special reason and called in the CVI.


That was nice of him


----------



## Camden

TKLAWN;1775151 said:


> State cop pulled me over for no special reason and called in the CVI.


Did you give anyone attitude? That'll give them reason to ruin your day.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1775152 said:


> We would all get nailed for that. Customers wouldn't be happy about that either


Right. You have to play dumb until you are stopped. Once you are stopped and in the system, you'd better start playing by the rules.

There are a couple of CVIs around Forest Lake.

One is extremely nice, one is in it for the power trip. I don't mean he is a fan of KFAN.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1775172 said:


> Right. You have to play dumb until you are stopped. Once you are stopped and in the system, you'd better start playing by the rules.
> 
> There are a couple of CVIs around Forest Lake.
> 
> One is extremely nice, one is in it for the power trip. I don't mean he is a fan of KFAN.


haha I hear ya. He has that "little guy syndrome"

Our guy at the St. Croix Scale has the same thing. Funny how that works.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

disputed my CVI. He had 10 none legit things on me. 1500.00 worth of fines.
Took it to a referee. The Ref. was pissed cuz the officer wrote me up for not doing a walk around. "How does he know you didn't do one" said the ref. "Was the cop with you when you started this morning?, I hate that when they write that." The ref said the only one that disturbed him was the load was not a secure as the officer would like it. He said " howz 150.00 fine sound instead of 1500.00. I said sure and whipped out the checkbook fast!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Every time we get pulled over we are surrounded by lawn guys. Everyone on here might have nice set ups but there are some sketchy operations out there. The either ones i see a lot are the pickup trucks with a seal coat tank in the back. Also usually falling apart. Usually we get through with no issues but the time is what stinks especially if a truck has a load of blacktop on. I've got lots of stories since I seem to be there target and our other guys rarely get pulled over. One guy was ready to take me to jail because I got one step ahead of him in the trailer testing procedure. We got into a little argument but nothing out of line. The sad thing is he had a young trainee which probably adopted his attitude and will be next guy to avoid. Some of them are really nice and let us go with a quick look over. Watch out for the balding guy with glasses in the maple grove and Plymouth area.....he hates me because he never finds anything on our trucks and he us just a jerk. Tried to ticket me once because my doctor signed my health card on the wrong line.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Yep, the minor stuff!! I was sited for an amber trailer light ( a side one) 1 of 8 out and the Lic. plate light (2) and one of those were out. That was two small lights...the rest of the trailer lit up light a Christmas tree. two separate infractions for two small lights. 75.00 per light per light. He says to me " If you have a light bulb socket, it must be in working order no matter where it is".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1775194 said:


> Every time we get pulled over we are surrounded by lawn guys. Everyone on here might have nice set ups but there are some sketchy operations out there. The either ones i see a lot are the pickup trucks with a seal coat tank in the back. Also usually falling apart. Usually we get through with no issues but the time is what stinks especially if a truck has a load of blacktop on. I've got lots of stories since I seem to be there target and our other guys rarely get pulled over. One guy was ready to take me to jail because I got one step ahead of him in the trailer testing procedure. We got into a little argument but nothing out of line. The sad thing is he had a young trainee which probably adopted his attitude and will be next guy to avoid. Some of them are really nice and let us go with a quick look over. Watch out for the balding guy with glasses in the maple grove and Plymouth area.....he hates me because he never finds anything on our trucks and he us just a jerk. Tried to ticket me once because my doctor signed my health card on the wrong line.


I was accused of faking my health card because the date was on the wrong line.


----------



## unit28

I know of the guy in Maple Grove personally.
Kept telling me how nice my trailer was since it was from Texas

I told him no way was I over loaded , and that's when he got totally assenign
Took him foreever and a day to inspect every inch of the truck and trailer.

I was 3K under, and that seemed odd to him.


----------



## OC&D

This is why I'm glad I don't do this as a business anymore. My truck, plow, etc. is all for personal use!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1775206 said:


> This is why I'm glad I don't do this as a business anymore. My truck, plow, etc. is all for personal use!


Until they see you working at a commercial property and wait for you to pull onto the street.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1775208 said:


> Until they see you working at a commercial property and wait for you to pull onto the street.


I could see that happening only if I had a previous encounter with a CVI, he let me go, and subsequently saw me working on a lot after that......

You're the only one I know that would have that kind of luck.


----------



## OC&D

Damn good Gopher and Wild games last night! The Gophers wiped the floor with Penn State. They play them again tonight, I expect another stomping!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1775210 said:


> I could see that happening only if I had a previous encounter with a CVI, he let me go, and subsequently saw me working on a lot after that......
> 
> You're the only one I know that would have that kind of luck.


Happened to a buddy that didn't have he is name or USDOT # on his truck.

Figures today is seat belt sting day in Forest Lake.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

canning the customer who called me every 5 minutes before and after the snows


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1775219 said:


> Happened to a buddy that didn't have he is name or USDOT # on his truck.
> 
> Figures today is seat belt sting day in Forest Lake.


That will probably be what finally prompts me to hang it up for good.


----------



## OC&D

jimslawnsnow;1775223 said:


> canning the customer who called me every 5 minutes before and after the snows


Thumbs Up Good for you!


----------



## Polarismalibu

skorum03;1775105 said:


> Yeah we had tons of trouble with the company I used to work for. Every time we got stopped they read us the riot act it was brutal. We always had a target on our back. It really sucked because all it did was hold everything up. Jobs couldn't start or finish on time, money lost. Didn't matter how clean or within DOT regs your truck was, they could find something wrong with it.


They are told if they don't find something wrong there not looking hard enough. You could drive a brand new truck off the lot and they will find something to hit you with


----------



## Camden

OC&D;1775212 said:


> Damn good Gopher and Wild games last night! The Gophers wiped the floor with Penn State. They play them again tonight, I expect another stomping!


Kuemper was an absolute beast. That victory belongs to him. He was under a ton of pressure in the 3rd and then he stopped everyone in OT and in the shootout. Just awesome stuff!

You know, if he wasn't playing like a stud the Wild would've traded for Ryan Miller. Instead he was dealt to the Blues yesterday. Part of me wishes they would've pulled the trigger on that because Miller is phenomenal.


----------



## albhb3

I hold my breath as well at the scales at Hudson will usually go around though Stillwater at least I knew last night they were closed aint no scale house gonna be open at 11:30 on a Friday night. I have never really had a problem with them but its just a matter of time . I just keep my mouth shut and be polite as possible had a driver yesterday get tickets for not having a light on his 3 wheel fork lift that goes on the back of the trailer as well as not being able to see the lic. plate.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1775233 said:


> Kuemper was an absolute beast. That victory belongs to him. He was under a ton of pressure in the 3rd and then he stopped everyone in OT and in the shootout. Just awesome stuff!
> 
> You know, if he wasn't playing like a stud the Wild would've traded for Ryan Miller. Instead he was dealt to the Blues yesterday. Part of me wishes they would've pulled the trigger on that because Miller is phenomenal.


I think they may still make a move, we shall see.


----------



## TKLAWN

Camden;1775161 said:


> Did you give anyone attitude? That'll give them reason to ruin your day.[/
> The same guy had pulled me over last summer, so he wasn't too happy.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Sun is out here. Got just a dusting this am


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sun is shining here, beautiful day on the lake!


----------



## SSS Inc.

MNPLOWCO;1775198 said:


> He says to me " If you have a light bulb socket, it must be in working order no matter where it is".


That part is actually true. Our mechanics that do all our inspections told me that last year.


----------



## SSS Inc.

+plowguy;1775064 said:


> One month left to go...this already is the most profitable winter we have had. If we get snow in March it would be a great bonus. Maybe a vacation or a new truck is in order.


Right on! 2010 will be hard to beat for us but we're getting close.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

SSS Inc.;1775264 said:


> That part is actually true. Our mechanics that do all our inspections told me that last year.


Ya, but TWO separate tickets/fines for two bulbs. That's like 2 tickets for 
tab violations..one in back and one in front. I thought it excessive.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO;1775276 said:


> Ya, but TWO separate tickets/fines for two bulbs. That's like 2 tickets for
> tab violations..one in back and one in front. I thought it excessive.


Right. It would be like having a 2" trigger, getting 5" of snow and having to pay for 2 separate plowings.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1775262 said:


> Sun is shining here, beautiful day on the lake!


Get the house off?


----------



## OC&D

Camden;1775233 said:


> Kuemper was an absolute beast. That victory belongs to him. He was under a ton of pressure in the 3rd and then he stopped everyone in OT and in the shootout. Just awesome stuff!
> 
> You know, if he wasn't playing like a stud the Wild would've traded for Ryan Miller. Instead he was dealt to the Blues yesterday. Part of me wishes they would've pulled the trigger on that because Miller is phenomenal.


I agree on all points. Kuemper is just astounding this year.

I'm curious to see how everything shakes out. I think Backstrom is all done as a starter, and Harding, though he played phenomenally at the beginning of the season, doesn't appear to be able to stay healthy for any length of time.


----------



## OC&D

Green Grass;1775284 said:


> Get the house off?


Is that what she's calling it these days?


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22;1775282 said:


> Right. It would be like having a 2" trigger, getting 5" of snow and having to pay for 2 separate plowings.


ya..wait...that is what I do


----------



## banonea

OC&D;1775206 said:


> This is why I'm glad I don't do this as a business anymore. My truck, plow, etc. is all for personal use!


That is what all of mine are....


----------



## MNPLOWCO

banonea;1775295 said:


> That is what all of mine are....


Yep, I use my D9 for filling in the dogs holes in my lawn.


----------



## SSS Inc.

MNPLOWCO;1775276 said:


> Ya, but TWO separate tickets/fines for two bulbs. That's like 2 tickets for
> tab violations..one in back and one in front. I thought it excessive.


I agree that's a bit excessive. He must not have liked you.



LwnmwrMan22;1775282 said:


> Right. It would be like having a 2" trigger, getting 5" of snow and having to pay for 2 separate plowings.


payuppayuppayup


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;1775295 said:


> That is what all of mine are....


Tried that got a warning for it. All I was doing was pulling an air compressor.


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;1775305 said:


> Tried that got a warning for it. All I was doing was pulling an air compressor.


They are not a strict down here. They are more concerned with big rigs than lawn care companies, unless they come across someone by chance.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Yeah right


----------



## Polarismalibu

Rogers has cops with 5 gallon buckets full of salt and sand out spreading it around


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1775327 said:


> Rogers has cops with 5 gallon buckets full of salt and sand out spreading it around


That is good for them!


----------



## unit28

mayer's wife in Rogers idea,?

wanted the church croswalk cleard for tomorrow


----------



## Polarismalibu

Polarismalibu;1775327 said:


> Rogers has cops with 5 gallon buckets full of salt and sand out spreading it around


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1775374 said:


>


Maybe instead of making the city come in for something small they just have the cops treat it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1775382 said:


> Maybe instead of making the city come in for something small they just have the cops treat it.


That's not a small patch of ice the entire way behind my truck is all ice too. There where cars stuck trying to get up that slight incline. Im thinking that's not the cities responsibility right there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1775387 said:


> That's not a small patch of ice the entire way behind my truck is all ice too. There where cars stuck trying to get up that slight incline. Im thinking that's not the cities responsibility right there.


Up in Lino, by Kohl's and Super Target there's a McD's right on the corner of 35W / 23.

The frontage road right behind that McD's has a large incline with a stop sign at the top.

I do a bank right behind the McD's and the local cops have stopped me more than once requesting I salt the area.

I tell each one it's not my property, but I end up doing it. I want a broken radar gun in my favor if I happen to not be paying attention through Lino.


----------



## unit28

glad the NWS dscs are updated,
I was getting worried they might miss the boat this week.

Not much in the way of snowfall accumulations through the upcoming work week.
Allthough there's a little bit of moisture moving this way, the atmosphere is
not poised to where we'll see anything up here.

this morning radar, not much will change this week


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1775398 said:


> glad the NWS dscs are updated,
> I was getting worried they might miss the boat this week.
> 
> Not much in the way of snowfall accumulations through the upcoming work week.
> Allthough there's a little bit of moisture moving this way, the atmosphere is
> not poised to where we'll see anything up here.
> 
> this morning radar, not much will change this week


Why do I have 1.5" on the hourly from 6 pm Monday to 6 pm Tuesday if we won't see much up here?

Let alone 30/30 Wednesday then more snow Thursday and Saturday?

Clowns??


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1775398 said:


> glad the NWS dscs are updated,
> I was getting worried they might miss the boat this week.
> 
> Not much in the way of snowfall accumulations through the upcoming work week.
> Allthough there's a little bit of moisture moving this way, the atmosphere is
> not poised to where we'll see anything up here.
> 
> this morning radar, not much will change this week


Really? Interesting...


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1775403 said:


> Why do I have 1.5" on the hourly from 6 pm Monday to 6 pm Tuesday if we won't see much up here?
> 
> Let alone 30/30 Wednesday then more snow Thursday and Saturday?
> 
> Clowns??


Clowns..........


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1775403 said:


> Why do I have 1.5" on the hourly from 6 pm Monday to 6 pm Tuesday if we won't see much up here?
> 
> Let alone 30/30 Wednesday then more snow Thursday and Saturday?
> 
> Clowns??


NWS and I have 3" triggers


----------



## unit28

monday into tuesday
greens are pop chances
reds are high temps
blues are low temps


----------



## unit28

temps look like 33-35* Fri/Sat


----------



## skorum03

Sure has been quiet in here today... What's everyone doin? I went down to UW-Stout for the night. Should be fun


----------



## unit28

bought a snowblower to get some piles out of the way.
to cold to go outside to do it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Cleared the ends of drives at a town home. Now going to The Lego Movie.


----------



## CityGuy

skorum03;1775465 said:


> Sure has been quiet in here today... What's everyone doin? I went down to UW-Stout for the night. Should be fun


Just got done painting. And finishing up odd jobs on the basement.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Some of us are still moving snow piles at our leisure. payup Watching gopher basketball now.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1775497 said:


> Some of us are still moving snow piles at our leisure. payup Watching gopher basketball now.


Your leisure is a turtle pace?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Anyone have a recommendation for a paint sprayer for doing the inside of our shop and the outside this summer? I want to do it fast and there are a lot of walls to cover so I'm thinking something more than those wagner sprayers. Graco maybe.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1775497 said:


> Some of us are still moving snow piles at our leisure. payup Watching gopher basketball now.


I'll be heading back out tonight after the movie and dinner til sometime tomorrow.


----------



## albhb3

MNPLOWCO;1775276 said:


> Ya, but TWO separate tickets/fines for two bulbs. That's like 2 tickets for
> tab violations..one in back and one in front. I thought it excessive.


I am sure they CANNOT give you 2 fine for 2 separate lights out ill try to find the law on it
http://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/rules-regulations/administration/fmcsr/fmcsrruletext.aspx?reg=393.11


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1775503 said:


> Your leisure is a turtle pace?


Saves on fuel.  I meant we will go 8-10 hours or so but not doing any marathons like Lwnmwr. I like coming home at night if I can.


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1775504 said:


> Anyone have a recommendation for a paint sprayer for doing the inside of our shop and the outside this summer? I want to do it fast and there are a lot of walls to cover so I'm thinking something more than those wagner sprayers. Graco maybe.


Graco is good. I have a titan from hom we depot


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1775527 said:


> Graco is good. I have a titan from hom we depot


Thanks, I'll check it out. Which model Titan?


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1775504 said:


> Anyone have a recommendation for a paint sprayer for doing the inside of our shop and the outside this summer? I want to do it fast and there are a lot of walls to cover so I'm thinking something more than those wagner sprayers. Graco maybe.


I have a Titan 740i airless sprayer which I'd be happy to rent to you. I hardly use it so if it took you a while I wouldn't really care. It's an industrial sprayer that draws out of a 5 gallon pail of paint. If you want to move some paint, that thing will do it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1775531 said:


> I have a Titan 740i airless sprayer which I'd be happy to rent to you. I hardly use it so if it took you a while I wouldn't really care. It's an industrial sprayer that draws out of a 5 gallon pail of paint. If you want to move some paint, that thing will do it.


I appreciate it. Might have to take you up on that. I do like to collect tools so I may have to buy one. When I built my house I accumulated just about everything I'd ever need except a sprayer. Might be nice to have one around in case I decide to paint the house too. Just looked at a picture and it looks like that would do the job quickly. wesport


----------



## unit28

I have powermate HVLP gravity feed with pressure gauge

just don't trust a dial by itself


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1775543 said:


> I have powermate HVLP gravity feed with pressure gauge
> 
> just don't trust a dial by itself


Is that like a "car" paint gun?


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1775539 said:


> I appreciate it. Might have to take you up on that. I do like to collect tools so I may have to buy one. When I built my house I accumulated just about everything I'd ever need except a sprayer. Might be nice to have one around in case I decide to paint the house too. Just looked at a picture and it looks like that would do the job quickly. wesport


Yeah, it's a beast, I think they go for around 2 grand new. Whatever you want to do is fine with me, though I guarantee you won't find a better rental deal around. In other words, cash isn't necessarily the only form of payment I take, as long as it isn't Coors. 

I collect tools myself, but I'll tell you one thing, a sprayer like that is something that sits around about 99% of the time unless you're a professional painter, which I'm not, so it sits.......


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1775550 said:


> Is that like a "car" paint gun?


High Pressure Low Velocity--it uses compressed air.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

albhb3;1775509 said:


> I am sure they CANNOT give you 2 fine for 2 separate lights out ill try to find the law on it
> http://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/rules-regulations/administration/fmcsr/fmcsrruletext.aspx?reg=393.11


That's one of the many reasons I disputed the tickets.

When he pulled me over on 169 he did it on a high banked hill. so I pull over with trailer on a huge hill by 62 (me and the truck almost tipping). He get out and comes to the high side which is the passenger side and asks for registration/insurance/ health card. I am at such an angle i cant reach the glove box and he says never mind just follow me. He takes me to a park in edina with 10 other guys and their trucks/ chem lawn/ bfi/ couple of lawn dudes.
Proceeds with crawling under my truck and pulling on every bushing/arm/axle/tyrod/ Checking every tire for tread depth/ every light/side light/ blinker/flasher/ strobe/ backup/ break light/ trailer light/ lic. plate light.
high beam low beam. Now turn tires left and then right. Then pull all chains on equipment. Check trailer breaking system/ charge/ operation/ unhook trailer/ jack stand/ pins on ramps etc etc etc. 1 hour. Then he goes into his police truck and comes out 20 min later with the list of infractions and says you have 10 major infractions but I'm only citing you for 5. And leaves me with the paper work. He drives off. I see on the list of cited infractions that I have to pay is that he is going to give me including two separate charges for two trailer light out. One amber on the side of the trailer and one for the Lic. plate light. two different infraction numbers. One forthe light and one for Obscured plate (cant read plate due to light out)..there are two frikn lights on the lic plate and only one is out/one for improper tie down (loose)...(it's a chain that has a little play in it and is not at all loose.) He ticket me for NO insurance card/ no registration/ and no health card. And NO walk around. All of which were in the truck but he never asked for them again when we stopped. That's why I went to fight the tickets. And that's way the Referee threw out everything but the "unsafe load" due to loose tie down. If they want to get you, they get you.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1775539 said:


> When I built my house I accumulated just about everything I'd ever need except a sprayer.


Oh, and I guarantee you that you're not even close. I've built several houses, but I still have a list longer than Nile.


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1775530 said:


> Thanks, I'll check it out. Which model Titan?


I cannot remember the model but it is the larger one that home depot sells


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1775550 said:


> Is that like a "car" paint gun?


 adjustable for fine detail?....yes

you can turn it any direction and get done quick without skips
sprays anything you run through it

sprays cieliengs too faster than anything else I've used


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1775556 said:


> High Pressure Low Velocity--it uses compressed air.


I knew that part I just didn't know that brand made house painter thingy's.

I do a lot of painting of equipment and trucks with an hvlp gun.


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1775550 said:


> Is that like a "car" paint gun?


It is for doing stain mostly. You can paint a car with it but would take a long time. I use mine for cabinets.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1775563 said:


> Oh, and I guarantee you that you're not even close. I've built several houses, but I still have a list longer than Nile.


I agree. Lets just say I've purchased everything I ever needed up to this point including about a dozen different nail guns. Now that you mention it I want a floor sander. I do have an edger though.


----------



## banonea

OC&D;1775556 said:


> High Pressure Low Velocity--it uses compressed air.


High volume, low pressure. Most of them are airless. Never seen a air one before.


----------



## unit28

OC&D;1775556 said:


> High Pressure Low Velocity--it uses compressed air.


and very little air

High volume Low Pressure
HVLP

I can spray paint with 20psi
compared to older suction cans that need 50psi to be consistant


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1775578 said:


> High volume, low pressure. Most of them are airless. Never seen a air one before.


I'm not an expert on painting(why I'm asking) but the automotive guns are I believe. For trucks I use an HVLP gun by Sharpe that uses compressed air. House painters are probably a different ball game.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1775584 said:


> I'm not an expert on painting(why I'm asking) but the automotive guns are I believe. For trucks I use an HVLP gun by Sharpe that uses compressed air. House painters are probably a different ball game.


Renovation realities is on. It will have all your answers.


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1775564 said:


> I cannot remember the model but it is the larger one that home depot sells


I will check them out tomorrow.

Thanks for all the input guys.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1775589 said:


> Renovation realities is on. It will have all your answers.


Love that show. Thumbs Up I'm sure I will learn a bunch.


----------



## unit28

I like it because it don't sputter .....
reason why I don't use wag


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1775590 said:


> I will check them out tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks for all the input guys.


don't know if Target sells them,
but I would at least go look around there,
just never know what youll find there


----------



## OC&D

banonea;1775578 said:


> High volume, low pressure. Most of them are airless. Never seen a air one before.





unit28;1775583 said:


> and very little air
> 
> High volume Low Pressure
> HVLP
> 
> I can spray paint with 20psi
> compared to older suction cans that need 50psi to be consistant


Haha! Your'e right. That's what you get when you're responding without paying attention.

I think you've only seen HVLP sprayers working on compressed air though Bano, it's just that many of them have integrated compressors. I have a handheld HVLP which uses compressed air.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1775601 said:


> don't know if Target sells them,
> but I would at least go look around there,
> just never know what youll find there


Good thing Home depot is right next to Target.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Crazy snow storm at the Blackhawks game.

Edit: This is getting ridiculous.......Channel 11.

Edit 2: It looks like its snowing 2" an hour.

Edit 3: You guys need to watch this. They just shoveled 5 minutes ago and you can hardly see the lines.

Edit 4: Back to the Gophers. 1-1


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1775626 said:


> Crazy snow storm at the Blackhawks game.
> 
> Edit: This is getting ridiculous.......Channel 11.
> 
> Edit 2: It looks like its snowing 2" an hour.
> 
> Edit 3: You guys need to watch this. They just shoveled 5 minutes ago and you can hardly see the lines.
> 
> Edit 4: Back to the Gophers. 1-1


Dad went through earlier today and said it was snowing hard.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1775678 said:


> Dad went through earlier today and said it was snowing hard.


Looks to have slowed down now.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1775702 said:


> Looks to have slowed down now.


They said it was going to pick back up


----------



## qualitycut

Question for you guys, how many of you make your own calls to leads you get? That's one of my biggest weaknesses I hate calling leads for some reason. I always worried about the outcome of the call, I am much better at face to face. Reason I ask is I'm thinking of having the gf make calls on leads I get from a company iI use that goes to all the home shows. They have people sign up and I get there info. Any thoughts?


----------



## Green Grass

Green Grass;1775705 said:


> They said it was going to pick back up


Holy snow batman!


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1775736 said:


> Question for you guys, how many of you make your own calls to leads you get? That's one of my biggest weaknesses I hate calling leads for some reason. I always worried about the outcome of the call, I am much better at face to face. Reason I ask is I'm thinking of having the gf make calls on leads I get from a company iI use that goes to all the home shows. They have people sign up and I get there info. Any thoughts?


Make the call and set up appointments to meet face to face.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1775741 said:


> Make the call and set up appointments to meet face to face.


I know but for some reason I get nervous making the call on people I haven't talked to originally. Why i don't know just scared of getting no for an answer.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1775759 said:


> I know but for some reason I get nervous making the call on people I haven't talked to originally. Why i don't know just scared of getting no for an answer.


I am much like you, I am way more confident in person. Fortunately we have a marketing plan that has people calling us which is much easier because they are already motivated to call and are actively seeking our services. These leads you mentioned sound a lot like cold calling which as long as we can avoid it we will. Far to often we would be spinning our wheels with very small results cold calling people.


----------



## BossPlow614

In downtown Minneapolis, staying at one of the hotels & heading to Pourhouse. Should be a fun night!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1775765 said:


> I am much like you, I am way more confident in person. Fortunately we have a marketing plan that has people calling us which is much easier because they are already motivated to call and are actively seeking our services. These leads you mentioned sound a lot like cold calling which as long as we can avoid it we will. Far to often we would be spinning our wheels with very small results cold calling people.


Yea these are usually my best leads they go to places like the art shows in st Paul and Minneapolis and I get tons off work from them but I hate calling. I think I have just got so used to email and such. I just hate calling and getting I already found some one or whatever. Never been good at rejection and with having q gf for two years I haven't gotten any better


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1775785 said:


> In downtown Minneapolis, staying at one of the hotels & heading to Pourhouse. Should be a fun night!


Tap some...... And I'm not talking gay 90 s


----------



## OC&D

Not a blowout, but a good game anyhow. Gophers win!


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1775789 said:


> Tap some...... And I'm not talking gay 90 s


Gonna try. The Pourhouse is full of chicks, always.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1775788 said:


> Yea these are usually my best leads they go to places like the art shows in st Paul and Minneapolis and I get tons off work from them but I hate calling. I think I have just got so used to email and such. I just hate calling and getting I already found some one or whatever. Never been good at rejection and with having q gf for two years I haven't gotten any better


I see. Well in that case you have some motivated people waiting for the right company to call. If things are going good the rejections are no big deal. If times are tough they hurt a little more. I always feel better about calling people if we are responding in a timely manner(as soon as you get the lead) which can be difficult during the Spring when things get crazy around here.



qualitycut;1775789 said:


> Tap some...... And I'm not talking gay 90 s






OC&D;1775791 said:


> Not a blowout, but a good game anyhow. Gophers win!


A wins a win. Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1775814 said:


> I see. Well in that case you have some motivated people waiting for the right company to call. If things are going good the rejections are no big deal. If times are tough they hurt a little more. I always feel better about calling people if we are responding in a timely manner(as soon as you get the lead) which can be difficult during the Spring when things get crazy around here.
> 
> 
> 
> A wins a win. Thumbs Up


Yea the worst is last week I got some from the st pual home show and there was 3 feet of snow on the ground.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1775816 said:


> Yea the worst is last week I got some from the st pual home show and there was 3 feet of snow on the ground.


Remember that these people want to do the job. They just need a contractor to do it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1775816 said:


> Yea the worst is last week I got some from the st pual home show and there was 3 feet of snow on the ground.


Definitely not ideal. This is why I hate when the snow stops and immediately goes to 60º. People start calling but we can't even look at a parking lot until things really melt.

So these people are approached by some company you hire and put their name on a list? If they are signing up to get contacted about your services in particular then call them now and get on their radar. If you can't get them numbers until the snow melts or something let them know that they're on your list and as soon as things improve you will get them something. Most people understand this and will wait for the right time.


----------



## skorum03

BossPlow614;1775785 said:


> In downtown Minneapolis, staying at one of the hotels & heading to Pourhouse. Should be a fun night!


Good for you bud. I'm at UW-Stout. Probably going to get myself in trouble tonight. We'll see.


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;1775828 said:


> Good for you bud. I'm at UW-Stout. Probably going to get myself in trouble tonight. We'll see.


When in doubt go to Stout!


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1775828 said:


> Good for you bud. I'm at UW-Stout. Probably going to get myself in trouble tonight. We'll see.


I loved stout my buddy went there and I was a weekender along with river falls


----------



## qualitycut

We will see how this turns out...


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1775840 said:


> We will see how this turns out...
> [/URL]


It will look better than the street in a few days......maybe


----------



## skorum03

skorum03;1775828 said:


> Good for you bud. I'm at UW-Stout. Probably going to get myself in trouble tonight. We'll see.


For anyone who wants to know almost just dropped the 
Gloves with some random guy who was being literally the biggest ass I've ever heard to a girl that I didn't know at all. The guy was just flat out mean. It was weird. A friend of mine and I just looked at each other and were like are you kidding me to what the guy was saying. Funny how stuff happens sometimes.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

No posts in 5 hours. Where'd everyone go? Its only march. Normally I have 5-8 pages to read in the AM


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;1775969 said:


> No posts in 5 hours. Where'd everyone go? Its only march. Normally I have 5-8 pages to read in the AM


It'll probably blow up today talking about the chance for snow we have each day this week. My percentages have gone up a bit each day.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;1775994 said:


> It'll probably blow up today talking about the chance for snow we have each day this week. My percentages have gone up a bit each day.


Mine are all the same. Kinda hoping this is it for snow. I have several the I use a blower on the I blow in the middle of the yard to have it fall into the next drive. Plus I have some new townhomes I took over that are a complete mess from the wet frozen crap we got last week.


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;1776008 said:


> Mine are all the same. Kinda hoping this is it for snow. I have several the I use a blower on the I blow in the middle of the yard to have it fall into the next drive. Plus I have some new townhomes I took over that are a complete mess from the wet frozen crap we got last week.


I'm hoping were done with snow too but March has only just begun...


----------



## OC&D

Wow, has this winter killed this thread too?


----------



## andersman02

qualitycut;1775834 said:


> I loved stout my buddy went there and I was a weekender along with river falls


I went to river falls, graduated spring 2012. Fun stuff, were doing bar crawl this year I


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;1776011 said:


> I'm hoping were done with snow too but March has only just begun...


Last year was the first year that it snowed in march. I started plowing in 06 or 07 and last year was the first year it snowed in march I believe. Down here anyway


----------



## unit28

snow in Dallas this week... global warming clowns?

oh there it is ..........90* too,

only in Texas


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1776025 said:


> Last year was the first year that it snowed in march. I started plowing in 06 or 07 and last year was the first year it snowed in march I believe. Down here anyway


I don't remember to many plows in march before last year.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1776033 said:


> I don't remember to many plows in march before last year.


Few and far between


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1776028 said:


> snow in Dallas this week... global warming clowns?
> 
> oh there it is ..........90* too,
> 
> only in Texas


Well if Texas wasn't so big. But its happened here in Minnesota too. I remember in October in the early 2000's I believe. Its was mid 70's and some of the most humid air I can remeber in a long time. It was in the 20's and 30's way up north with tons of snow


----------



## skorum03

andersman02;1776024 said:


> I went to river falls, graduated spring 2012. Fun stuff, were doing bar crawl this year I


Yeah it's a fun little town. Drinks are cheap. I currently go to RF. Stout is fun too.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1776039 said:


> Yeah it's a fun little town. Drinks are cheap. I currently go to RF. Stout is fun too.


Lots of girls running around.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1776041 said:


> Lots of girls running around.


Definitely enough to get me in trouble.


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;1776038 said:


> Well if Texas wasn't so big. But its happened here in Minnesota too. I remember in October in the early 2000's I believe. Its was mid 70's and some of the most humid air I can remeber in a long time. It was in the 20's and 30's way up north with tons of snow


between San Angelo and South is only 2 1/2 hours,

with almost 60* temp difference.

Kinda different 
but also Friday The parts of the Metro got snow, and We didn't see flakes


----------



## skorum03

unit28;1776046 said:


> between San Angelo and South is only 2 1/2 hours,
> 
> with almost 60* temp difference.
> 
> Kinda different
> but also Friday The parts of the Metro got snow, and We didn't see flakes


Unit,

What does this week look like?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I see our high temps for later week is dropping some


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;1776056 said:


> I see our high temps for later week is dropping some


There's a shocker.


----------



## TKLAWN

No usual morning update from snoguy today,he must be nursing a hangover.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Watching odiocracy. Damn they are dumb


----------



## skorum03

TKLAWN;1776074 said:


> No usual morning update from snoguy today,he must be nursing a hangover.


He and I both. And bossplow probably is too.


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;1776056 said:


> I see our high temps for later week is dropping some


Let me guess. We'll make it to the upper teens at the most and then get hit with the polar vortex again.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;1776081 said:


> Let me guess. We'll make it to the upper teens at the most and then get hit with the polar vortex again.


Probably. You know we have to break all the records. Next time we'll hit -30


----------



## unit28

my lines are crooked.........


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1776074 said:


> No usual morning update from snoguy today,he must be nursing a hangover.


Probably trying to get his house off the lake.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1776021 said:


> Wow, has this winter killed this thread too?


I think my whole family has the disease Hamel had the other day. This is miserable.

And for anyone that thinks it doesn't snow in March its most likely because you started plowing during the 4 year snow drought for March

94-95 10.4 
95-96 14.1 
96-97 14.3 
97-98 11.6 
98-99 16.0 
99-00 1.0

Chanhassen
00-01 8.6 
01-02 15.7 
02-03 13.2 
03-04 10.4

Twin Cities International Airport
04-05 6.6 
05-06 20.4 
06-07 11.0 
07-08 18.0 
08-09 1.5 
09-10 0.0 
10-11 8.2 
11-12 1.3 
12-13 13.8 
13-14 ????


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1776104 said:


> I think my whole family has the disease Hamel had the other day. This is miserable.
> 
> And for anyone that thinks it doesn't snow in March its most likely because you started plowing during the 4 year snow drought for March
> 
> 94-95 10.4
> 95-96 14.1
> 96-97 14.3
> 97-98 11.6
> 98-99 16.0
> 99-00 1.0
> 
> Chanhassen
> 00-01 8.6
> 01-02 15.7
> 02-03 13.2
> 03-04 10.4
> 
> Twin Cities International Airport
> 04-05 6.6
> 05-06 20.4
> 06-07 11.0
> 07-08 18.0
> 08-09 1.5
> 09-10 0.0
> 10-11 8.2
> 11-12 1.3
> 12-13 13.8
> 13-14 ????


Yeah... theres no way it's over yet... GFS is showing something to watch end of yhe week...


----------



## ryde307

cbservicesllc;1776106 said:


> Yeah... theres no way it's over yet... GFS is showing something to watch end of yhe week...


I hope we get dumped on Friday.12+


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1776106 said:


> Yeah... theres no way it's over yet... GFS is showing something to watch end of yhe week...


You never know but history would say we should get at least 8-10" based on what we have had so far. Pretty unusual( almost nonexistant) to exceed 60" for a season to date and have an inch or less for March.


----------



## CityGuy

OC&D;1776021 said:


> Wow, has this winter killed this thread too?


Just trying to get stuff done on the basement for a big move this week.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1776033 said:


> I don't remember to many plows in march before last year.


Use to be automatic for tournement time.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1776104 said:


> I think my whole family has the disease Hamel had the other day. This is miserable.
> 
> And for anyone that thinks it doesn't snow in March its most likely because you started plowing during the 4 year snow drought for March
> 
> 94-95 10.4
> 95-96 14.1
> 96-97 14.3
> 97-98 11.6
> 98-99 16.0
> 99-00 1.0
> 
> Chanhassen
> 00-01 8.6
> 01-02 15.7
> 02-03 13.2
> 03-04 10.4
> 
> Twin Cities International Airport
> 04-05 6.6
> 05-06 20.4
> 06-07 11.0
> 07-08 18.0
> 08-09 1.5
> 09-10 0.0
> 10-11 8.2
> 11-12 1.3
> 12-13 13.8
> 13-14 ????


I had the worst of it for a couple days and now it's just a common cold. 24 hr mild flu maybe?


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;1776109 said:


> I hope we get dumped on Friday.12+


Can we get a 3 day melt of ice first? Then it can snow all it wants.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1776114 said:


> You never know but history would say we should get at least 8-10" based on what we have had so far. Pretty unusual( almost nonexistant) to exceed 60" for a season to date and have an inch or less for March.


How long has it been since a good tourny big snow? DO you remember?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1776132 said:


> How long has it been since a good tourny big snow? DO you remember?


I don't recall exactly but it seems like most of the storms are around the High School Basketball tourney. Hockey is this week but I don't remember many while watching hockey.

How did the water leak come out??


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1776143 said:


> I don't recall exactly but it seems like most of the storms are around the High School Basketball tourney. Hockey is this week but I don't remember many while watching hockey.
> 
> How did the water leak come out??


They came in thursday and replaced/moved the pipe. I ended up with a new hole in my main level closet but at least they did it on there dollar and were able to get a backer stud in so they can screw to it. They also replaced a 16" wide chunk of rock to be safe for mold.


----------



## ryde307

Hamelfire;1776130 said:


> Can we get a 3 day melt of ice first? Then it can snow all it wants.


Yes I would prefer to have the ice gone first.


----------



## CityGuy

Spring must not be too far away. Fired up the Miata for the year. Now I just need to give it a wash and wax.


----------



## Green Grass

Guess it is time to do some drift busting.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1776164 said:


> Guess it is time to do some drift busting.


I got a 4 footer in the back if you want.


----------



## qualitycut

Any ideas why my plow won't move but is making a noise?


----------



## qualitycut

It will move up every 10-15 seconds if I wait


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1776174 said:


> Any ideas why my plow won't move but is making a noise?


Bad controller? Low on fluid?


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1776174 said:


> Any ideas why my plow won't move but is making a noise?


Cold? Solenoid?


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1776104 said:


> I think my whole family has the disease Hamel had the other day. This is miserable.
> 
> And for anyone that thinks it doesn't snow in March its most likely because you started plowing during the 4 year snow drought for March
> 
> 94-95 10.4
> 95-96 14.1
> 96-97 14.3
> 97-98 11.6
> 98-99 16.0
> 99-00 1.0
> 
> Chanhassen
> 00-01 8.6
> 01-02 15.7
> 02-03 13.2
> 03-04 10.4
> 
> Twin Cities International Airport
> 04-05 6.6
> 05-06 20.4
> 06-07 11.0
> 07-08 18.0
> 08-09 1.5
> 09-10 0.0
> 10-11 8.2
> 11-12 1.3
> 12-13 13.8
> 13-14 ????


I was going to say that I thought historically march usually has like 8" of snow.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1776174 said:


> Any ideas why my plow won't move but is making a noise?


Frozen.....


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1776171 said:


> I got a 4 footer in the back if you want.


Drive through the neighbors to get my truck back there?


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1776180 said:


> Bad controller? Low on fluid?


It went on fine lifted on the truck now its only going up half inch every so often if I wait. Wondering if the fluids frozen


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1776179 said:


> It will move up every 10-15 seconds if I wait


Cold fluid.

Water froozen in fluid

plugged filter.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1776186 said:


> Drive through the neighbors to get my truck back there?


Sure. Push it all to the guy on the north. His dog has left a few presents in the yard so he can have them all back and all my snow too.


----------



## andersman02

Just had granite city Eagan brunch buffet, bloodies and mimosas, highly recommend it!


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

Green Grass;1776094 said:


> Probably trying to get his house off the lake.


Hey, not funny. Me and my buddy spent 5 hours chipping our house out of the ice on the lake yesterday. My arms are on fire today.


----------



## qualitycut

andersman02;1776196 said:


> Just had granite city Eagan brunch buffet, bloodies and mimosas, highly recommend it!


They have a good buffet there, sunsets I'm Woodbury does as well.


----------



## BossPlow614

Had too many red bull vodkas & beers & tons of shots. Surprisingly I dont feel as bad as I normally do after drinking a lot. Maybe it was the pizza we had delivered to the hotel at 3am. 

It's now set in stone that we're going to do this once a month. It's a blast to say the least.


----------



## Green Grass

Lawn Enforcer;1776197 said:


> Hey, not funny. Me and my buddy spent 5 hours chipping our house out of the ice on the lake yesterday. My arms are on fire today.


My brother is out doing that now.


----------



## skorum03

BossPlow614;1776204 said:


> Had too many red bull vodkas & beers & tons of shots. Surprisingly I dont feel as bad as I normally do after drinking a lot. Maybe it was the pizza we had delivered to the hotel at 3am.
> 
> It's now set in stone that we're going to do this once a month. It's a blast to say the least.


Sounds expensive. But fun I'm sure. I feel like I got hit by a train.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1776187 said:


> It went on fine lifted on the truck now its only going up half inch every so often if I wait. Wondering if the fluids frozen


I would guess most likely frozen


----------



## BossPlow614

skorum03;1776214 said:


> Sounds expensive. But fun I'm sure. I feel like I got hit by a train.


Yeah it was somewhat expensive but worth it. Brought $80 to the club last night & its all spent.


----------



## skorum03

BossPlow614;1776217 said:


> Yeah it was somewhat expensive but worth it. Brought $80 to the club last night & its all spent.


That's not too bad. Especially in Minneapolis.


----------



## BossPlow614

The Pourhouse definitely isn't the most expensive place down there. They had beers for $3.


----------



## skorum03

BossPlow614;1776222 said:


> The Pourhouse definitely isn't the most expensive place down there. They had beers for $3.


It just sucks on a Friday or Saturday night that at those bars a $3 beer is the best deal you can find. No 2 for 1s or wristbands or anything like that. But whatever.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1776204 said:


> Had too many red bull vodkas & beers & tons of shots. Surprisingly I dont feel as bad as I normally do after drinking a lot. Maybe it was the pizza we had delivered to the hotel at 3am.
> 
> It's now set in stone that we're going to do this once a month. It's a blast to say the least.


We used to do that once a month nice not having to worry about getting home.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1776184 said:


> Frozen.....


Does it click? Or humm like the motor is running?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

andersman02;1776196 said:


> Just had granite city Eagan brunch buffet, bloodies and mimosas, highly recommend it!


We used to hit up granite city a lot.

Running Aces has a good on if you guys are ever in Forest Lake area on a Sunday morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1776187 said:


> It went on fine lifted on the truck now its only going up half inch every so often if I wait. Wondering if the fluids frozen


Did you check the fluid?

I can tell on the Has when they get low. You put them in scoop and try to lift them, there's not enough fluid in the reservoir.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1776229 said:


> Does it click? Or humm like the motor is running?


Like the motor is running


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Headed out now. Stayed home last night. Said it was so cold I said screw it.

Now I'll have to hustle, but I'm so tired of this cold I can't work in it anymore.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1776234 said:


> Like the motor is running


And your fluid level is good?


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1776174 said:


> Any ideas why my plow won't move but is making a noise?


If it is a western, check the solenoid wires under the plastic cap, had that happen to me the other night had a ball of ice on it and unplug 3 wires.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1776236 said:


> And your fluid level is good?


I can't get the stupid plastic nuts off to get under the cover soaked them in wd so hopefully I can get in there later


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1776239 said:


> I can't get the stupid plastic nuts off to get under the cover soaked them in wd so hopefully I can get in there later


If your fluid level is good, I would bet you have crap in the fluid, ice, rust, whatever. When you use the plow it plug up the screen, then you let it set, crap moves away from the screen until you use it and plugs it up again.

If your level is good, change it ASAP. IMO.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1776239 said:


> I can't get the stupid plastic nuts off to get under the cover soaked them in wd so hopefully I can get in there later


I gave up unscrewing them on our Blizzards. I just pull the covers straight up and push them right back on. Its either the cold or your low on fluid (Or Both). I'm sure its a simple fix as others have said.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1776249 said:


> I gave up unscrewing them on our Blizzards. I just pull the covers straight up and push them right back on. Its either the cold or your low on fluid. If it moves a little I bet you're low on fluid. If its the cold get it warm. I'm sure its a simple fix as others have said.


But if it's low on fluid you should hear the motor change tone when it no longer has fluid to build pressure.

If it sounds like it's still working to move the plow, I'd go with the plugged screen.


----------



## qualitycut

How full should it be?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1776250 said:


> But if it's low on fluid you should hear the motor change tone when it no longer has fluid to build pressure.
> 
> If it sounds like it's still working to move the plow, I'd go with the plugged screen.


Yea it will go up like .5 inch then wait a little and will go up a little more


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1776249 said:


> I gave up unscrewing them on our Blizzards. I just pull the covers straight up and push them right back on. Its either the cold or your low on fluid (Or Both). I'm sure its a simple fix as others have said.


Yea was a pain in the butt then trying to get it out around the stupid resivoir. Of I change it can I just run atf or should I get the real stuff?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1776250 said:


> But if it's low on fluid you should hear the motor change tone when it no longer has fluid to build pressure.
> 
> If it sounds like it's still working to move the plow, I'd go with the plugged screen.


Probably, but I have had plows where you can keep tapping it up and they were low on fluid. He is getting some flow so you would think if its just partially plugged it would just move slow I think.



qualitycut;1776251 said:


> How full should it be?


I can't remember what the book says but I usually stay like 3/4" down from the top of the reservoir.



qualitycut;1776253 said:


> Yea was a pain in the butt then trying to get it out around the stupid resivoir. Of I change it can I just run atf or should I get the real stuff?


We use atf in ours with little to no problems. They get changed once a year.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1776253 said:


> Yea was a pain in the butt then trying to get it out around the stupid resivoir. Of I change it can I just run atf or should I get the real stuff?


So is it low? Even half full it should run fairly decent. I had a leaking ram on one last year and as soon as I got under about half full it would hesitate so I would top it off.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1776261 said:


> So is it low? Even half full it should run fairly decent. I had a leaking ram on one last year and as soon as I got under about half full it would hesitate so I would top it off.


I'm guessing its low. Of course it has the blizzard fluid in there so I don't really want to mix it and can't get any till tomorrow now.


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1776261 said:


> So is it low? Even half full it should run fairly decent. I had a leaking ram on one last year and as soon as I got under about half full it would hesitate so I would top it off.


Mine does the hesitate while raising an inch at a time when the fluid is low. Leaking ram. Top it off and it lifts right up no problem.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We run Amsoil ATF.



Figures I put off moving the snow..... Got to the first job, clear out a dumpster area at a school. Get about 1/4 of the job done and I think I've lost the control valve assembly for my loader on the tractor. Everything is connected and moves to the valve assembly.

I can lift the loader up and down. I can dump the bucket, but I have no pressure to tilt the bucket back.

MY fluid is good. Nothing leaking or broke. No stream of fluid if I hold the loader lever in any on position. 

Of course it's the farthest away from home.

Dumped the snow bucket, loaded the tractor, on the way home to get the skid.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1776264 said:


> I'm guessing its low. Of course it has the blizzard fluid in there so I don't really want to mix it and can't get any till tomorrow now.


According to a mechanic at stonebrooke last winter he told me I could mix the two without issues. So I did in a pinch and had no issues at all. Not sure if this is ok with Blizzard or Stonebrooke officially but it works just fine.


----------



## SnowGuy73

-3°, sunny, breezy. 

13:35


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1776292 said:


> We run Amsoil ATF.
> 
> MY fluid is good. Nothing leaking or broke. No stream of fluid if I hold the loader lever in any on position.


Nothing external anyway. Sounds like something is bleeding fluid internally but without knowing how this is set up in your tractor I'm out of ideas.

That's too bad. At least you have the skid steer and its not 1 a.m.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1776264 said:


> I'm guessing its low. Of course it has the blizzard fluid in there so I don't really want to mix it and can't get any till tomorrow now.


If you do use ATF I was told to put a cap full of the red "Heet" stuff for gas tanks in per quart. That will keep it from freezing.

Just what I was told to do.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1776303 said:


> Nothing external anyway.
> 
> Thats too bad. At least you have the skid steer and its not 1 a.m.


Right. Nothing external. Wish it was though. They are usually easier and cheaper to fix.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1776305 said:


> Right. Nothing external. Wish it was though. They are usually easier and cheaper to fix.


Sometimes. O-rings are cheap too though.


----------



## CityGuy

Just want to throw this out there as it is my first year in a house for opinions. If and I mean If it wams up to near freezing later this week, I was thinking of going out and shoveling some of the 2-4 foot deep drifting away from the house a couple feet to help get some of the moisture away from the house for the bug melt. With the frost so deep I am worried about the sump pump being overwhelmed this spring. Anyone have some thoughts?


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1776305 said:


> Right. Nothing external. Wish it was though. They are usually easier and cheaper to fix.


I assume there is a place to check the fluid? If so is there enough in it?


----------



## qualitycut

Changed the fluid out works fine now. The guy told me to take the hoses of the wings and the motor off to clean the screen, skiped those steps. I think I may need a little more though dumped in two quarts and think it needs more


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1776309 said:


> I assume there is a place to check the fluid? If so is there enough in it?


Yeah, fluid is good. All other operations of the tractor are fine.

70% pressure to dump the bucket, won't hold though. 0% pressure to tilt the bucket back, you can move the bucket back by hand (although heavy).


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1776307 said:


> Sometimes. O-rings are cheap too though.


Shop labor isn't though.

Oh well. I'll haul it in tomorrow. They can fix the air ride seat as well.

Maybe I'll trade it in for a new one while I'm there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Worst part is, I had some jobs I really needed to blow. Now I'll have to stack and won't get the snow as far back as I was hoping.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1776319 said:


> Worst part is, I had some jobs I really needed to blow. Now I'll have to stack and won't get the snow as far back as I was hoping.


Who cares its not going to snow anymore


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1776323 said:


> Who cares its not going to snow anymore


I do. I'm losing efficiency plowing.

Plus I have 1.6",in my hourly starting tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1776324 said:


> I do. I'm losing efficiency plowing.
> 
> Plus I have 1.6",in my hourly starting tomorrow afternoon.


I know me too, things are taking twice as long as they should


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just looking at the NAM, sure seems north of me, and me being north side, let alone the rest of you guys.


----------



## snowman55

Mower if you want it i quess i could hop in a blower skid and help you out


----------



## CityGuy

Time for race 2.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1776329 said:


> Time for race 2.


Yup I finally get to nurse my hangover on the couch. Today didn't start how I wanted. I'm glad I got a call to go clean a mailbox or I would have not found the issue till then


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1776331 said:


> Yup I finally get to nurse my hangover on the couch. Today didn't start how I wanted. I'm glad I got a call to go clean a mailbox or I would have not found the issue till then


That's my plan other than the hangover. Body aches from yesterday. Wife has chili in the crook pot for dinner and it smells wonderful.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1776331 said:


> Yup I finally get to nurse my hangover on the couch. Today didn't start how I wanted. I'm glad I got a call to go clean a mailbox or I would have not found the issue till then


DId you hear or see the new qualifing thing they got for the rest of the year?


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1776340 said:


> DId you hear or see the new qualifing thing they got for the rest of the year?


Nope I turned it on just as the left the pits


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1776347 said:


> Nope I turned it on just as the left the pits


http://motorsportstalk.nbcsports.co...group-qualifying-procedures-today-at-phoenix/


----------



## CityGuy

Just for you quality.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1776350 said:


> Just for you quality.


Now that's funny right there....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snowman..... Appreciate the offer, I'll be fine. Maybe it'll work out for the better. Since I can't get the snow as far back just stacking, maybe we'll get dumped on and I can blow snow later once this is fixed.

Other opinions agree o rings are bad.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS, 

You agree the moisture looks north? Or am I looking at an old run again?


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1776349 said:


> http://motorsportstalk.nbcsports.co...group-qualifying-procedures-today-at-phoenix/


Interesting .....


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1776361 said:


> SSS,
> 
> You agree the moisture looks north? Or am I looking at an old run again?


North for the most part and very light.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1776373 said:


> North for the most part and very light.


I shut down all snow stuff last night before the movie and until about noon today. Didn't watch weather, look at the phone, trying to step away from it a bit.

See what the 4 pm update from NWS is, that'll determine how late I stay out.

Too bad I blew 2 hours swapping equipment.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1776353 said:


> Snowman..... Appreciate the offer, I'll be fine. Maybe it'll work out for the better. Since I can't get the snow as far back just stacking, maybe we'll get dumped on and I can blow snow later once this is fixed.
> 
> Other opinions agree o rings are bad.


It only takes one o-ring to crack and screw everything up. I hate when the happens. I wouldn't think the spools themselves are the problem. Relief valve failure maybe? There are a few possibilities.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1776375 said:


> I shut down all snow stuff last night before the movie and until about noon today. Didn't watch weather, look at the phone, trying to step away from it a bit.
> 
> See what the 4 pm update from NWS is, that'll determine how late I stay out.
> 
> Too bad I blew 2 hours swapping equipment.


Don't stay out too late. Its going to be really cold as you know. GFS had -30 as the temp.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1776378 said:


> Don't stay out too late. Its going to be really cold as you know. GFS had -30 as the temp.


Right. I don't really have an option tonight. It was either last night or tonight to stay out.


----------



## banonea

For all you guys looking for a 7.3 ford.....

http://rmn.craigslist.org/cto/4315032049.html


----------



## 60Grit

banonea;1776420 said:


> For all you guys looking for a 7.3 ford.....
> 
> http://rmn.craigslist.org/cto/4315032049.html


2wd.......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1776420 said:


> For all you guys looking for a 7.3 ford.....
> 
> http://rmn.craigslist.org/cto/4315032049.html


I saw that. I'm pretty sure I'm done with diesels. Had it had less miles and I knew it would work I'd swap my 6.0 for the 7.3 and then part out the truck


----------



## unit28

.08 precip lands just over into NW WI

0 gulf moisture as all that will be headed East

looking at global full disk satellite there's nothing re-building in that region

Pacifics don't look interesting at this point either


----------



## unit28

only thing to watch that I can tell is the moisture just South of Japan


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Have I ever said how much I dislike stacking with my skidsteer?


----------



## +plowguy

qualitycut;1776251 said:


> How full should it be?


Check your manual. Have you never checked your fluid before?


----------



## OC&D

And just when I thought I could relax, now I've got drippy drops from Japan to worry about. :laughing:


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1776450 said:


> Have I ever said how much I dislike stacking with my skidsteer?


Nope, I don't believe you've ever mentioned that before.


----------



## OC&D

jimslawnsnow;1776427 said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm done with diesels.


Me too, except I'm definitely sure I'm done with diesels, at least in pickups. Thumbs Up


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1776445 said:


> only thing to watch that I can tell is the moisture just South of Japan


When would that hit? Next weekend? Or next week?


----------



## qualitycut

+plowguy;1776452 said:


> Check your manual. Have you never checked your fluid before?


Plows only 2 years old so no.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1776450 said:


> Have I ever said how much I dislike stacking with my skidsteer?


Your 20 mins away from my place if you want my ss and blower. I just need it in nb by 10am and still working!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

OC&D;1776459 said:


> Me too, except I'm definitely sure I'm done with diesels, at least in pickups. Thumbs Up


I should rephrase that. I won't buy anorher daily driver diesel, but if I got a good deal on one used for just snow work or now and then work.


----------



## +plowguy

LwnmwrMan22;1776450 said:


> Have I ever said how much I dislike stacking with my skidsteer?


The only way to stack snow is a skidsteer or a loader. Why wouldn't you like stacking in a skid?


----------



## unit28

OC&D;1776455 said:


> And just when I thought I could relax, now I've got drippy drops from Japan to worry about. :laughing:


don't you mean this?........... payup

prolly not ...... :laughing:


----------



## +plowguy

qualitycut;1776462 said:


> Plows only 2 years old so no.


We change our fluids every year and check them before each time we plow. You never know when a seal goes bad on a cylinder and you slowly lose fluid.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Time change is next week. Dang I can't wait til it gets warmer. I have a lot of work to do on the trucks and trailers.


----------



## qualitycut

+plowguy;1776471 said:


> We change our fluids every year and check them before each time we plow. You never know when a seal goes bad on a cylinder and you slowly lose fluid.


I usually change it every year but must not have last year.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I swear to God. If one of these ice chunks falls back and busts my door, I'm loading up, going home, and sitting on the lawn mower until the grass starts growing or I freeze to death!!!!!!!


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;1776460 said:


> When would that hit? Next weekend? Or next week?


some of that one....end of this work week

precip type may not be all snow

However, you and Banno need to 
be ready Tuesday


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1776450 said:


> Have I ever said how much I dislike stacking with my skidsteer?


You need more practice. 



jimslawnsnow;1776460 said:


> When would that hit? Next weekend? Or next week?


You're kidding right? 



+plowguy;1776467 said:


> The only way to stack snow is a skidsteer or a loader. Why wouldn't you like stacking in a skid?


Darn right. Actually we do have a couple Ford Skip loaders(sounds like they are about the same size as Lwnmwrs tractor) that do a good job but I prefer skids so I can drive crazy and in circles and do things I probably shouldn't. My Dad which ran tractors for 50 years is even a convert to skid steers. Everytime he gets out of one his comment is I can't believe how much these machines can do. Wheel loaders are great too but way less maneuverable in some of our lots.


----------



## BossPlow614

djagusch;1776464 said:


> Your 20 mins away from my place if you want my ss and blower. I just need it in nb by 10am and *still working!*




With how things go for Lmn, that may be an issue.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

+plowguy;1776467 said:


> The only way to stack snow is a skidsteer or a loader. Why wouldn't you like stacking in a skid?


It's agonizingly slow compared to doing it in my tractor. I can't push the pile out more than 5' from the skid.

I can't stack as high in THIS skid as I can in MY tractor.

Just dragging right now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1776476 said:


> I swear to God. If one of these ice chunks falls back and busts my door, I'm loading up, going home, and sitting on the lawn mower until the grass starts growing or I freeze to death!!!!!!!


I had some doozies hit the roof of the cab yesterday. I try to ignore them when I can.


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;1776472 said:


> Time change is next week. Dang I can't wait til it gets warmer. I have a lot of work to do on the trucks and trailers.


we'll be seeing dusk at 730 then.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1776480 said:


> You need more practice.
> 
> You're kidding right?
> 
> Darn right. Actually we do have a couple Ford Skip loaders(sounds like they are about the same size as Lwnmwrs tractor) that do a good job but I prefer skids so I can drive crazy and in circles and do things I probably shouldn't. My Dad which ran tractors for 50 years is even a convert to skid steers. Everytime he gets out of one his comment is I can't believe how much these machines can do. Wheel loaders are great too but way less maneuverable in some of our lots.


I get it. Yes, skids are maneuverable. However, MY skid does not compare to MY tractor for doing this work.

I don't need practice. I need room. Skids do not afford you more room.

They don't have ground clearance to drive through the pile to push the top back.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1776483 said:


> It's agonizingly slow compared to doing it in my tractor. I can't push the pile out more than 5' from the skid.
> 
> I can't stack as high in THIS skid as I can in MY tractor.
> 
> Just dragging right now.


You sound like my dad about a dozen years ago. Maybe I'm biased because I'm really good at it. :laughing: Just kidding.....kind of.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1776486 said:


> They don't have ground clearance to drive through the pile to push the top back.


That is true. The technique is totally different but totally doable.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1776476 said:


> I swear to God. If one of these ice chunks falls back and busts my door, I'm loading up, going home, and sitting on the lawn mower until the grass starts growing or I freeze to death!!!!!!!


That was happening to me the other week.


----------



## +plowguy

LwnmwrMan22;1776483 said:


> It's agonizingly slow compared to doing it in my tractor. I can't push the pile out more than 5' from the skid.
> 
> I can't stack as high in THIS skid as I can in MY tractor.
> 
> Just dragging right now.


We've got 15 foot piles everywhere we stacked. Keep the load level and use a full bucket to push the top of a pile back further. We have 2 9 foot snow buckets that can move a lot of snow really fast.


----------



## unit28

BossPlow614;1776482 said:


> [/b]
> 
> With how things go for Lmn, that *WILL* be an issue.


quick fix...kidding


----------



## +plowguy

SSS Inc.;1776487 said:


> You sound like my dad about a dozen years ago. Maybe I'm biased because I'm really good at it. :laughing: Just kidding.....kind of.


Maybe lwnmwrmn is your father?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1776477 said:


> some of that one....end of this work week
> 
> precip type may not be all snow
> 
> However, you and Banno need to
> be ready Tuesday


this coming Tuesday?

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...extField2=-93.21815&site=all&unit=0&dd=0&bw=0

heres what NWS shows. I am just tired of this crap


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1776485 said:


> we'll be seeing dusk at 730 then.


be kinda nice. but then it will be darker later in the morning


----------



## unit28

Sat 03/15 18Z 29 ° ESE 7 SSE 9 ............*0.25 *

Sun 03/16 06Z 31 ° NW 11 NNW 27 ........*0.27 *

Sun 03/16 18Z 28 ° NW 22 NNW 34 .........*0.17*

pretty damn far out there, was just looking

cold enough, windy enough and plenty of moisture
these are some mighty fine ingrediesnts for something big.............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

+plowguy;1776491 said:


> We've got 15 foot piles everywhere we stacked. Keep the load level and use a full bucket to push the top of a pile back further. We have 2 9 foot snow buckets that can move a lot of snow really fast.


Again. I get that you guys have these big huge Mt Everest piles.

I skid that "I" have does not stack 15'. I understand the technique of using a full bucket to roll the top of the pile.

It's simple physics.

If I have 2 machines that are both similar in power and similar in weight, and one has 2+' of ground clearance while one has 8", and the first one has a tipping point of the bucket 4' from the front wheels while the second has a tipping point of the bucket 2' from the front wheels, I will be able to push a pile back farther, faster, with the first machine.

Why are so many guys putting 22.5 tires on the skid? Because they want to go faster, reach higher and have more ground clearance.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1776500 said:


> Sat 03/15 18Z 29 ° ESE 7 SSE 9 ............*0.25 *
> 
> Sun 03/16 06Z 31 ° NW 11 NNW 27 ........*0.27 *
> 
> Sun 03/16 18Z 28 ° NW 22 NNW 34 .........*0.17*
> 
> pretty damn far out there, was just looking
> 
> cold enough, windy enough and plenty of moisture
> these are some mighty fine ingrediesnts for something big.............


yuck. it can go away


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1776501 said:


> Why are so many guys putting 22.5 tires on the skid? Because they want to go faster, reach higher and have more ground clearance.


Better traction with skinnier tires too.


----------



## banonea

unit28;1776477 said:


> some of that one....end of this work week
> 
> precip type may not be all snow
> 
> However, you and Banno need to
> be ready Tuesday


How much are we going to be looking atm


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1776519 said:


> Better traction with skinnier tires too.


Right, which is what a tractor has. Seems to me like a lot of skid guys are trying to turn their skids more like tractors.


----------



## OC&D

unit28;1776470 said:


> don't you mean this?........... payup
> 
> prolly not ...... :laughing:


I'll take anything at this point, but I prefer my little 3" easy pushers. I'd take another 3 or 4 of those this month. I'm thinking Bahamas, Belize...maybe Cayman in early May, so it'd be nice to put a few more pennies in my shoe before then.


----------



## unit28

banonea;1776523 said:


> How much are we going to be looking atm


2-3 looks possible


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1776500 said:


> Sat 03/15 18Z 29 ° ESE 7 SSE 9 ............*0.25 *
> 
> Sun 03/16 06Z 31 ° NW 11 NNW 27 ........*0.27 *
> 
> Sun 03/16 18Z 28 ° NW 22 NNW 34 .........*0.17*
> 
> pretty damn far out there, was just looking
> 
> cold enough, windy enough and plenty of moisture
> these are some mighty fine ingrediesnts for something big.............


Is this your thinking for the next "big" event? And not much before then?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1776523 said:


> How much are we going to be looking atm


NWS shows almost 2" for me for about 2 days. For now anyway


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22;1776501 said:


> Again.  I get that you guys have these big huge Mt Everest piles.
> 
> I skid that "I" have does not stack 15'. I understand the technique of using a full bucket to roll the top of the pile.
> 
> It's simple physics.
> 
> If I have 2 machines that are both similar in power and similar in weight, and one has 2+' of ground clearance while one has 8", and the first one has a tipping point of the bucket 4' from the front wheels while the second has a tipping point of the bucket 2' from the front wheels, I will be able to push a pile back farther, faster, with the first machine.
> 
> Why are so many guys putting 22.5 tires on the skid? Because they want to go faster, reach higher and have more ground clearance.


Now I know why you have to run your skid. I caught you on you tube working hard as usual.:laughing:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

MNPLOWCO;1776569 said:


> Now I know why you have to run your skid. I caught you on you tube working hard as usual.:laughing:


At least you wouldn't have to worry about cars being in the pile or drift


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO;1776569 said:


> Now I know why you have to run your skid. I caught you on you tube working hard as usual.:laughing:


There ain't NO WAY I would have that in my equipment list.

I'd have properties that would be missing WALLS the way my guys operate.


----------



## TKLAWN

OC&D;1776519 said:


> Better traction with skinnier tires too.


Skinnier is better yes, the tread pattern is what makes them so much better for traction. Going on 4 years on our set and still good tread yet. Well worth the money IMO.


----------



## SSS Inc.

New Axmen.


----------



## qualitycut

Captain Philips is good so far


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1776613 said:


> New Axmen.


Wife overruled with the Oscars... DVRing for later...


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1776621 said:


> Wife overruled with the Oscars... DVRing for later...


Well let me tell you all about it.........


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1776617 said:


> Captain Philips is good so far


I've been meaning to watch that one. It looked good.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1776623 said:


> Well let me tell you all about it.........


One show that has for the most part remained unchanged... unlike Gold Rush... speaking of... good for Parker on a 1000 oz season!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1776624 said:


> I've been meaning to watch that one. It looked good.


Same here... my father in law said it was pretty good


----------



## andersman02

OC&D;1776527 said:


> I'll take anything at this point, but I prefer my little 3" easy pushers. I'd take another 3 or 4 of those this month. I'm thinking Bahamas, Belize...maybe Cayman in early May, so it'd be nice to put a few more pennies in my shoe before then.


Go to Belize, took a2 week study abroad. It's awesome


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Why do my hourlys show 2" for tomorrow night/Tuesday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1776660 said:


> Why do my hourlys show 1.75" for tomorrow night now?


This is for Forest Lake.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

And where did the 30's go for Thursday and Friday?


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1776525 said:


> Right, which is what a tractor has. Seems to me like a lot of skid guys are trying to turn their skids more like tractors.


We have our skids for our everyday summer work. In the winter we put the 22.5's on them so they are faster on site and traveling to other sites nearby ( sometimes they get rear-ended though). When our lots need snow moved we almost always use our snowblowers on them.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1776661 said:


> This is for Forest Lake.


Charge your battery, maybe it will change?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1776661 said:


> This is for Forest Lake.


Your battery is low


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1776665 said:


> And where did the 30's go for Thursday and Friday?


I have 26&29. I mentioned earlier that the temps were dropping for late week.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1776665 said:


> And where did the 30's go for Thursday and Friday?


It should warm up we have been dealing with global warming all winter you know


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1776672 said:


> Your battery is low


All the more reason I'm calling it a night.

Plus I got out for a few, checking things over and I must be leaking hydro fluid in the skid now somewhere, the sight glass is low.

Just another reason for me to call it a night. Got the two biggest jobs done.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1776661 said:


> This is for Forest Lake.


NAM came in over .10" precip for north downtown tomorrow night.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1776661 said:


> This is for Forest Lake.


Looks like the models are confused too... Looks like the 30's are pushed back to Sunday...


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1776674 said:


> I have 26&29. I mentioned earlier that the temps were dropping for late week.


That Global warming is a tricky ***** sometimes.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1776677 said:


> All the more reason I'm calling it a night.
> 
> Plus I got out for a few, checking things over and I must be leaking hydro fluid in the skid now somewhere, the sight glass is low.
> 
> Just another reason for me to call it a night. Got the two biggest jobs done.


All the skids I have used have had the fluid level go down over time. Our new 650 has gone down after about 50 hours of use


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1776685 said:


> All the skids I have used have had the fluid level go down over time. Our new 650 has gone down after about 50 hours of use


Maybe he checked it with the lift arms up, the bucket tilted and on a 45º hill.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1776668 said:


> We have our skids for our everyday summer work. In the winter we put the 22.5's on them so they are faster on site and traveling to other sites nearby ( sometimes they get rear-ended though). When our lots need snow moved we almost always use our snowblowers on them.


What so you use your tire machines for in the summer? Any grading work? If so how do they do?


----------



## Drakeslayer

Polarismalibu;1776685 said:


> All the skids I have used have had the fluid level go down over time. Our new 650 has gone down after about 50 hours of use


Did you figure out why? We have a couple 650's also and can't find a leak but they seem to be burning hydro fluid. We change from plow to snowblower quite often, but not enough to warrant a quart or so.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;1776668 said:


> We have our skids for our everyday summer work. In the winter we put the 22.5's on them so they are faster on site and traveling to other sites nearby ( sometimes they get rear-ended though). When our lots need snow moved we almost always use our snowblowers on them.


Yeah, that's why I was pissed when the tractor went down, wanted to blow these piles.

I don't have a blower for the skid yet.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1776689 said:


> Did you figure out why? We have a couple 650's also and can't find a leak but they seem to be burning hydro fluid. We change from plow to snowblower quite often, but not enough to warrant a quart or so.


We lose a ton of fluid in the summer and the only thing I can think of is all the attachment changes. One machine might change 10 times a day.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1776686 said:


> Maybe he checked it with the lift arms up, the bucket tilted and on a 45º hill.


Bucket flat on the ground, fluid is directly at the low mark.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

One of these days I'll figure out why I even get out of bed.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1776617 said:


> Captain Philips is good so far


I saw it. Pretty good. The Navy shows how efficient the SEALs are again.



LwnmwrMan22;1776665 said:


> And where did the 30's go for Thursday and Friday?


Someone said something earlier about temps not getting as high as they thought this week...


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1776692 said:


> Bucket flat on the ground, fluid is directly at the low mark.


I'm just messing with ya. I've actually done that working on street sweepers. Forget that the hopper is up in the air and top it off. Whoops.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1776691 said:


> We lose a ton of fluid in the summer and the only thing I can think of is all the attachment changes. One machine might change 10 times a day.


I know of my quick connects leak with the plow on, but I'm running the bucket.

Once every so often it looks like fluid in the snow if I get myself hung up, but it isn't constant, and if I get out, it doesn't feel real oily.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1776693 said:


> One of these days I'll figure out why I even get out of bed.


Wife would beat you if you didn't.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;1776689 said:


> Did you figure out why? We have a couple 650's also and can't find a leak but they seem to be burning hydro fluid. We change from plow to snowblower quite often, but not enough to warrant a quart or so.


When we first got I thought there was a leak but when we took it in for the 50 hour service there was no leak now it has a little over 100 hours on it and it's halfway down the normal operating range mark again.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1776697 said:


> I'm just messing with ya. I've actually done that working on street sweepers. Forget that the hopper is up in the air and top it off. Whoops.


Trust me, been there before too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1776699 said:


> Wife would beat you if you didn't.


I wish............


----------



## Drakeslayer

Polarismalibu;1776700 said:


> When we first got I thought there was a leak but when we took it in for the 50 hour service there was no leak now it has a little over 100 hours on it and it's halfway down the normal operating range mark again.


Do you bring it to loretto?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1776698 said:


> I know of my quick connects leak with the plow on, but I'm running the bucket.
> 
> Once every so often it looks like fluid in the snow if I get myself hung up, but it isn't constant, and if I get out, it doesn't feel real oily.


You might have a small leak somewhere that will be hard to find. Not sure how those machines are but on bobcats any leak inside the body of the machine will collect the oil in the skid plate under the machine and weep out. Water will collect there too sometimes.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;1776706 said:


> Do you bring it to loretto?


Nope Anoka


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1776707 said:


> You might have a small leak somewhere that will be hard to find. Not sure how those machines are but on bobcats any leak inside the body of the machine will collect the oil in the skid plate under the machine and weep out. Water will collect there too sometimes.


And the dirt will soak it right up.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1776709 said:


> And the dirt will soak it right up.


So does asphalt. Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1776707 said:


> You might have a small leak somewhere that will be hard to find. Not sure how those machines are but on bobcats any leak inside the body of the machine will collect the oil in the skid plate under the machine and weep out. Water will collect there too sometimes.


That's what I figure is happening.

Anyone know where to get equipment values like KBB for vehicles?

I know there is a book available, but don't know what it's called.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1776688 said:


> What so you use your tire machines for in the summer? Any grading work? If so how do they do?


Mostly stock tread or recaps tires as our machines spend time in the road. All of our tires are foam filled. No flats We do mostly residential landscaping. Light grading. Maybe and access path or so. Any heavy grading or cut and fill we use a track machine.


----------



## cbservicesllc

skorum03;1776695 said:


> I saw it. Pretty good. The Navy shows how efficient the SEALs are again.


From one moving boat to another... send it... Thumbs Up ussmileyflag


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1776715 said:


> Mostly stock tread or recaps tires as our machines spend time in the road. All of our tires are foam filled. No flats We do mostly residential landscaping. Light grading. Maybe and access path or so. Any heavy grading or cut and fill we use a track machine.


Thanks I keep going back and forth on a tire machine and track machine just not sure what the best fit is.


----------



## cbservicesllc

What the heck... everyone must just be over this winter...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1776731 said:


> What the heck... everyone must just be over this winter...


Yea pretty much with the cold I'm just fed up.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1776731 said:


> What the heck... everyone must just be over this winter...


It's extremely dead in here tonight


----------



## Deershack

A few pages back there was a comment about chopping out a fish house. Got a suggestion. When I got tired of busting up salt with a sledge or shovel in my dump, I went to Harbor Freight and bought a air powered floor scrapper. Put a fitting in the air line of the truck and now I use that to bust the salt and also to clean dried clay and such in the summer. Two years ago I took it up to my sons cabin and we used it to get his house off the lake. He had a gen for the house so all we had to do was take a compressor out there. Worked like a champ to free the runners. This year he put air bags under the house and they popped the house right up. Just a suggestion.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Deershack;1776739 said:


> A few pages back there was a comment about chopping out a fish house. Got a suggestion. When I got tired of busting up salt with a sledge or shovel in my dump, I went to Harbor Freight and bought a air powered floor scrapper. Put a fitting in the air line of the truck and now I use that to bust the salt and also to clean dried clay and such in the summer. Two years ago I took it up to my sons cabin and we used it to get his house off the lake. He had a gen for the house so all we had to do was take a compressor out there. Worked like a champ to free the runners. This year he put air bags under the house and they popped the house right up. Just a suggestion.


Nice! Thumbs Up


----------



## Deershack

Thanks. Still trying to find a good self contained blower for my skid. Anyone got a suggestion and possible prices?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Deershack;1776739 said:


> A few pages back there was a comment about chopping out a fish house. Got a suggestion. When I got tired of busting up salt with a sledge or shovel in my dump, I went to Harbor Freight and bought a air powered floor scrapper. Put a fitting in the air line of the truck and now I use that to bust the salt and also to clean dried clay and such in the summer. Two years ago I took it up to my sons cabin and we used it to get his house off the lake. He had a gen for the house so all we had to do was take a compressor out there. Worked like a champ to free the runners. This year he put air bags under the house and they popped the house right up. Just a suggestion.


What kind of air bags? Me and my old man have a 8x24 ice castle it sucks to get out when that one gets stuck. I like the floor scraper idea would be nice if we had a house with runners on it


----------



## Polarismalibu

Deershack;1776744 said:


> Thanks. Still trying to find a good self contained blower for my skid. Anyone got a suggestion and possible prices?


A company called meteor makes a decent one but it's ten grand


----------



## Deershack

Not sure where he got them. He first tried the ones that used a car exhaust but couldn't get a decent connection to an air line. He came up with the bag and if I had to guess, he may have gotten them from a place that sells scuba equipment.


----------



## Deershack

Polarismalibu;1776746 said:


> A company called meteor makes a decent one but it's ten grand


That's the problem. If I'm going to spend that much, I might as well spring for a new skid. That's not in the cards right now. I'm trying to think ahead to next winter. Sounds like a lot of you guys could be looking for a sub for push back or blow backs.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Deershack;1776749 said:


> That's the problem. If I'm going to spend that much, I might as well spring for a new skid. That's not in the cards right now. I'm trying to think ahead to next winter. Sounds like a lot of you guys could be looking for a sub for push back or blow backs.


Yeah that was the cheapest self contained one I have seen. Why do you need the self contained hydros?


----------



## Deershack

I have an older Case 1845c with no secondary hydro. They no longer make a kit for it and to have a custom one made would be about $4500 just for the plumbing. Skid only has about 2300 hours on it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Deershack;1776753 said:
 

> I have an older Case 1845c with no secondary hydro. They no longer make a kit for it and to have a custom one made would be about $4500 just for the plumbing. Skid only has about 2300 hours on it.


You might be better off leasing a skid with a blower. That blower costs as much as 3.5 years of my lease on my s650


----------



## Deershack

This is an option. My thought was to have it available to sub out to you guys whenever needed. Figure if we keep having winters like this or the last couple with the bigger storms, when it's needed, everyone will already be renting what's available. It's an item that's not always needed, but when it is, it's right now.


----------



## Deershack

Leasing would also mean I would have two skids when I could only use one at any time.


----------



## Deershack

WOW. I just noticed I broke 400 posts. Piker by many standards but I never thought I would ever reach that many.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Deershack;1776760 said:


> Leasing would also mean I would have two skids when I could only use one at any time.


I was in the same boat we have a case 1840 that just sits in the winter now.


----------



## Polarismalibu

It's a nice -11 right now. My truck was not happy starting


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Barlow says less than an inch today. My Forest Lake and north stuff says 1-2" before 4 am tomorrow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

-22 here........


----------



## banonea

-12 in Rochester. .......DAMM


----------



## banonea

Just noticed that I broke the thousand post mark..... ya me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

-12°, clear, calm

06:03


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS says less than half for me tonight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hourly showing .4".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Channel 4 fill in guy showed about an inch south of the metro, nothing for me??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Marler is in line with NWS.

They both talk about a bigger storm Thursday into Friday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Marler says an inch or for lwnmwrmn and less than half for me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu shows 1.3" for me tonight. 

1-3" for Thursday on the banner thing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1776807 said:


> Accu shows 1.3" for me tonight.
> 
> 1-3" for Thursday on the banner thing.


I have the same for both.

I suppose I'd better put the plow back on the skid.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1776812 said:


> I have the same for both.
> 
> I suppose I'd better put the plow back on the skid.


I want the warmth, not the snow!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS.... You're too late.

Channel 9 this morning showed some people in Mankato that made a "luge" run on the roof of the house, around the garage and down the driveway.

http://www.keyc.com/story/24862387/minne-sochi-luge-course-built-in-mankato


Guess you'll have to cut and paste. Link don't work.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sven says .3 for the metro tonight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Meteogram has about .4" for tonight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

RAP has everything well north of me even.

Little blob south of the metro, which must be what channel 4 fill in guy was looking at for his futurecast.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1776790 said:


> -22 here........


Dang that's cold! NWS shows .9 for me tonight and another .5 Tuesday evening...


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1776816 said:


> SSS.... You're too late.
> 
> Channel 9 this morning showed some people in Mankato that made a "luge" run on the roof of the house, around the garage and down the driveway.
> 
> http://www.keyc.com/story/24862387/minne-sochi-luge-course-built-in-mankato
> 
> Guess you'll have to cut and paste. Link don't work.


I've seen a few of those on the news. There is one in st. Paul too. Never got mine going but next year I'm starting early. Thinking I'll go with the skeleton and dig out the old radio flyer sleds. I've got a pretty good layout but the motivation has been lacking with the cold.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like RAP is keeping it quite north, the NAM has it shifted more into NW WI, like unit said last evening, IMO.


----------



## OC&D

Great, maybe another borderline snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1776890 said:


> Great, maybe another borderline snow.


Hopefully. Got a driver that doesn't want to work now. Didn't bother telling me the other day when he got his check after the last storm.


----------



## qualitycut

I don't think the downtowns are going to get much looks to stay north.


----------



## unit28

Moisture shield on NW side of it


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1776908 said:


> Moisture shield on NW side of it


Of what?....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1776910 said:


> Of what?....


The Easter egg.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Geez I'm going to be close to that snow.....


----------



## qualitycut

I was thinking the only real good that's happened with all this snow is I dont think I have worn down any of my cutting edge. I don't remember it scraping on bare pavement very much and when it did the noise startled me.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1776920 said:


> I was thinking the only real good that's happened with all this snow is I dont think I have worn down any of my cutting edge. I don't remember it scraping on bare pavement very much and when it did the noise startled me.


Same here. I was planning on getting one sometime after christmas before the season even started and I haven't had to do so yet.


----------



## skorum03

I'm at 1.5 on the hourly for tonight


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1776920 said:


> I was thinking the only real good that's happened with all this snow is I dont think I have worn down any of my cutting edge. I don't remember it scraping on bare pavement very much and when it did the noise startled me.


Really? I've got 3 sets I need to replace, $400 each.

I've been holding on, but another 2 storms and I'm going to have to do it.

I'm almost into the mold board.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1776929 said:


> Really? I've got 3 sets I need to replace, $400 each.
> 
> I've been holding on, but another 2 storms and I'm going to have to do it.
> 
> I'm almost into the mold board.


Probably because none of my places salt so I haven't seen blacktop since about begining of December


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

-6, calm, sunny. Relief (the wife)finally showed up last night. I've been home alone with a 2yo since last Monday. I wish I had half the energy he has


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1776929 said:


> Really? I've got 3 sets I need to replace, $400 each.
> 
> I've been holding on, but another 2 storms and I'm going to have to do it.
> 
> I'm almost into the mold board.


Weren't you running without a cutting edge on one?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1776950 said:


> Weren't you running without a cutting edge on one?


Both the skid steer AND the new DXT you are supposed to run without putting a new cutting edge on.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1776954 said:


> Both the skid steer AND the new DXT you are supposed to run without putting a new cutting edge on.


And is that why those edges are $400 a piece?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1776954 said:


> Both the skid steer AND the new DXT you are supposed to run without putting a new cutting edge on.


Why? That makes no sense at all


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1776959 said:


> Why? That makes no sense at all


They come with a built in cutting edge. You wear the trip edge down, then bolt in the cutting edge.

When I went and got the edge for the skid, I gained about a 1/4" when we put it on.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1776968 said:


> They come with a built in cutting edge. You wear the trip edge down, then bolt in the cutting edge.
> 
> When I went and got the edge for the skid, I gained about a 1/4" when we put it on.


 its just weird they don't make it that way


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1776955 said:


> And is that why those edges are $400 a piece?


I should say a "set", about $180 per side for the V, especially if you are putting new bolts in too.

I can only imagine what they will be for the DXT. There are extra parts that will need to be replaced as well. The DXT has extra bracing or support in the middle for the trip edge that will wear down as well.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1776971 said:


> I should say a "set", about $180 per side for the V, especially if you are putting new bolts in too.
> 
> I can only imagine what they will be for the DXT. There are extra parts that will need to be replaced as well. The DXT has extra bracing or support in the middle for the trip edge that will wear down as well.


What do you think of the DXT so far?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1776985 said:


> What do you think of the DXT so far?


They will all get turned to DXT's as I rotate plows out.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1776971 said:


> I should say a "set", about $180 per side for the V, especially if you are putting new bolts in too.
> 
> I can only imagine what they will be for the DXT. There are extra parts that will need to be replaced as well. The DXT has extra bracing or support in the middle for the trip edge that will wear down as well.


It will take the same cutting edge as your regular v plows. The DXT has a temporary middle cutting edge until the trip edge is worn down to take the normal cutting edge.

Personally Boss does this to save a couple bucks on selling trip edge plows. They could easily have it made to accept a regular cutting edge and come with one but they decide to go the route they do. Basically we are wearing out trip edge portion to the correct length then add a cutting edge to it.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1776987 said:



> They will all get turned to DXT's as I rotate plows out.


They sure do move a lot of snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1776992 said:


> It will take the same cutting edge as your regular v plows. The DXT has a temporary middle cutting edge until the trip edge is worn down to take the normal cutting edge.
> 
> Personally Boss does this to save a couple bucks on selling trip edge plows. They could easily have it made to accept a regular cutting edge and come with one but they decide to go the route they do. Basically we are wearing out trip edge portion to the correct length then add a cutting edge to it.


This guy is much smarter than me.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1777003 said:


> This guy is much smarter than me.


Kinda left yourself open on that comment


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1777007 said:


> Kinda left yourself open on that comment


Nah, djaug and I are pretty good buds. He'll appreciate that I finally admitted publicly he's got it going on!


----------



## OC&D

andersman02;1776657 said:


> Go to Belize, took a2 week study abroad. It's awesome


We'll see. Our main focus is diving, so it has a lot to do with what sorts of deals we can find.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1776968 said:


> They come with a built in cutting edge. You wear the trip edge down, then bolt in the cutting edge.
> 
> When I went and got the edge for the skid, I gained about a 1/4" when we put it on.


Did you take it back off again? I would imagine scraping performance would drop dramatically if you're scraping on both at the same time--that would be like a 1" thick cutting edge, effectively dropping your edge's PSI in half.

EDTA: Maybe it wouldn't matter as much on a skid since the machine can exert down pressure unlike most plows on a truck.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1777024 said:


> Did you take it back off again? I would imagine scraping performance would drop dramatically if you're scraping on both at the same time--that would be like a 1" thick cutting edge, effectively dropping your edge's PSI in half.
> 
> EDTA: Maybe it wouldn't matter as much on a skid since the machine can exert down pressure unlike most plows on a truck.


Well, honestly, it had to come off.

In keeping pace with how my winter has gone, the cutting edge broke, even with the other backing it.

I will try to weld it eventually.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1777029 said:


> Well, honestly, it had to come off.
> 
> In keeping pace with how my winter has gone, the cutting edge broke, even with the other backing it.
> 
> I will try to weld it eventually.


It broke?  That's impressive.

As I've said before, I'd rather have no luck than your luck.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1777032 said:


> It broke?  That's impressive.
> 
> As I've said before, I'd rather have no luck than your luck.


Yeah, like the second or third time we plowed with it on. Broke about 3' from the right.


----------



## davespark

How about even wear? My PS on my V is wearing faster, mostly to the outside, but things seem level. Wondering if I've got a bias toward windrows in one direction that's causing it.

-d


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Made it all winter now everyone in the house is sick. My head and sinus' feel like they could explode


----------



## qualitycut

davespark;1777048 said:


> How about even wear? My PS on my V is wearing faster, mostly to the outside, but things seem level. Wondering if I've got a bias toward windrows in one direction that's causing it.
> 
> -d


That could be the issue or your a frame may be tweaked


----------



## davespark

qualitycut;1777068 said:


> That could be the issue or your a frame may be tweaked


Meh. It looks good, but I guess it wouldn't take much. I'll have to find some clear level ground to measure against I suppose.

Thanks


----------



## qualitycut

davespark;1777073 said:


> Meh. It looks good, but I guess it wouldn't take much. I'll have to find some clear level ground to measure against I suppose.
> 
> Thanks


Say your angling it to the passenger side most and the drivers side is wearing out that would make sense. My blizzards wings are wearing out from scooping.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

All little help gentlemen. Bobcat, Issue. Door latch to engine frozen. S300
bobcat. Usually I slide my left hand in the notch on the side of the door and pull the metal piece with the rubberized grip on it, then while I have the latch pulled back I have to shove my shoulder into the back of the door while holding the latch. This then releases a hidden (can't see it) main latch the the door kindof pops open on the recoil of my shoulder hitting it. It seem that I can't get the main latch to "pop". I can hold the metal saftey hook ( the one with the rubber grip on it but I can't get the other to disengage. Have used a hair dryer hanging and blowing in the latch opening. It is outside so I don't want to pour hot water in there. It would freeze for sure. I chopped all of the ice from the door frame to insure that it was not sticking. I jammed a metal rod to hold open the rubberized grip so the hook would not be engaged. I used a 30,000 lbs tow strap and tried to yank the door open with my 9000lbs truck. only to pull the bobcat 2 ft..
yowwzza! pain in the but....more suggestions??


----------



## MNPLOWCO

AND battery is dead, thus the reason I need to get in there. So I can't run the engine to heat up anything in the engine compartment. nor can I plug in engine heater .... cuz that plug is in there as well


----------



## qualitycut

Maybe hot water is the best option, then if it opens just get the ice off the latch. You sure its froze and not something else wrong with it?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Jimmy Walker it..... Dy No Mite!!!


----------



## mnglocker

Washer fluid in a spray bottle. Have it.


----------



## banonea

I remember somebody here saying something about a lawn care equipment auction in March does anybody know the date and location and possibly have a flyer or a website that I can check it out


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hey, just realized in 28 days I get to send out lawn mowing invoices!!! Waooahoo!!!


----------



## andersman02

Anyone got any ideas on how to protect our new beds from erosion due the spray tanks?

Were installing new beds/ spray packages and want them to last longer. My thoughts were to spray on bedliner first then spray again after spray kit was installed, Covering the new holes that were made.

Anyone got a good product also? looking to do this inhouse.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

good answer on the liquid route. I will try it. I will have my wife pour my 40 year old scotch down it while I lay under the door with open mouth. At which point it won't matter if it opens or not. I will be a winner either way!!


----------



## BossPlow614

Looks like they postponed the auction date. :realmad: It's always been at that exact time, 3rd Tues of March, rain or shine and then the new company changed it up.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1777077 said:


> Say your angling it to the passenger side most and the drivers side is wearing out that would make sense. My blizzards wings are wearing out from scooping.


My blizzard on the truck I'm using leans to the right. I started a thread about it. Everything has been check and is straight. I tend to angle to the right so that's all I can come up with.

All if our wings wear on our first plows the same way. I'm almost always in scoop so it doesn't make much difference to me.


----------



## OC&D

andersman02;1777098 said:


> Anyone got any ideas on how to protect our new beds from erosion due the spray tanks?
> 
> Were installing new beds/ spray packages and want them to last longer. My thoughts were to spray on bedliner first then spray again after spray kit was installed, Covering the new holes that were made.
> 
> Anyone got a good product also? looking to do this inhouse.


You had me totally confused at first. I think you mean corrosion, not erosion. 

I was literally thinking of beds as in flower or mulch beds, and issues with erosion.....:laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1777110 said:


> You had me totally confused at first. I think you mean corrosion, not erosion.
> 
> I was literally thinking of beds as in flower or mulch beds, and issues with erosion.....:laughing:


Haha so did I at first.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I wasn't confused about the corrosion / erosion..... I was confused about one having a bed on a truck long enough to worry about it and not having to worry about insurance rebuilding it.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Nice job Gentlemen!!!! 2 HOURS WITH THE HAIR DRYER.....ZIP!! 5 mins. with the spray bottle with heated windshield fluid. TADA! opened like a champ!
Where do I send the case of beer??!!??!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

MNPLOWCO;1777130 said:


> Nice job Gentlemen!!!! 2 HOURS WITH THE HAIR DRYER.....ZIP!! 5 mins. with the spray bottle with heated windshield fluid. TADA! opened like a champ!
> Where do I send the case of beer??!!??!!


I had nothing to do with it but I'll still take the beer. Send it to Shakopee and I'll split it with snow guy.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1777097 said:


> Hey, just realized in 28 days I get to send out lawn mowing invoices!!! Waooahoo!!!


Yeah baby!!


----------



## mnglocker

MNPLOWCO;1777130 said:


> Nice job Gentlemen!!!! 2 HOURS WITH THE HAIR DRYER.....ZIP!! 5 mins. with the spray bottle with heated windshield fluid. TADA! opened like a champ!
> Where do I send the case of beer??!!??!!


Moose Head lite with lime please.


----------



## mnglocker

Word to the wise MNPLOWCO, spray that latch down with Fluid Film before you leave it again.


----------



## OC&D

mnglocker;1777163 said:


> Word to the wise MNPLOWCO, spray that latch down with Fluid Film before you leave it again.


I've never tried that stuff but it seems several people like it a lot. Is there anywhere to get it locally, or do I have to order it online?


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1777171 said:


> I've never tried that stuff but it seems several people like it a lot. Is there anywhere to get it locally, or do I have to order it online?


There's a place on whitebear ave that sells it near the ice rink there.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1777097 said:


> Hey, just realized in 28 days I get to send out lawn mowing invoices!!! Waooahoo!!!


With the way this winter is going, I have a feeling it will be like last year and we will not touch any lawns until the end of April.

We need to sent out summer service agreements with in the next week or so, hard to think about lawn pricing when you look at outside and see/talking about nothing but snow!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1777171 said:


> I've never tried that stuff but it seems several people like it a lot. Is there anywhere to get it locally, or do I have to order it online?


John Deere Landscapes has it. HWY 36 / English Street behind the Original Mattress Factory.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1777176 said:


> With the way this winter is going, I have a feeling it will be like last year and we will not touch any lawns until the end of April.
> 
> We need to sent out summer service agreements with in the next week or so, hard to think about lawn pricing when you look at outside and see/talking about nothing but snow!


Our bigger lawn contracts start April 1. Last year was the same way.

Hopefully we have snow on the ground, but none fall so I can collect on both for one month.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1777182 said:


> Our bigger lawn contracts start April 1. Last year was the same way.
> 
> Hopefully we have snow on the ground, but none fall so I can collect on both for one month.


Ditto, our commercial contracts start April 1st too. Nothing wrong with getting paid for doing nothing! Thumbs Up


----------



## Polarismalibu

OC&D;1777171 said:


> I've never tried that stuff but it seems several people like it a lot. Is there anywhere to get it locally, or do I have to order it online?


Someone told me autozone sells it now. I know Sharbor n sons in Rogers carries it as well


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1777172 said:


> There's a place on whitebear ave that sells it near the ice rink there.


Grubers power equipment?


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1777172 said:


> There's a place on whitebear ave that sells it near the ice rink there.


It must be that small engine/lawnmower shop there I bet.

Edit: ^Yep, Grubers. Thanks Nichols.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1777177 said:


> John Deere Landscapes has it. HWY 36 / English Street behind the Original Mattress Factory.


I had no idea there was a landscape supply place back there, but if I go north on English, it's only to go to Truck Utilities.



Polarismalibu;1777188 said:


> Someone told me autozone sells it now. I know Sharbor n sons in Rogers carries it as well


I've got an Autozone about 6 blocks away, maybe I'll swing in sometime and see if it's true.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Last year during those two heavy snowfalls in April we picked up two new commercial lots.

There reason for calling us was "there current contractor did not plow snow in april"

What a joke!!

We have since added them for full service for summer/winter.


----------



## andersman02

OC&D;1777110 said:


> You had me totally confused at first. I think you mean corrosion, not erosion.
> 
> I was literally thinking of beds as in flower or mulch beds, and issues with erosion.....:laughing:


errrr meant corrosion


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We really need a radar in the Bemidji area to overlap.


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone know how to get to the screen on a blizzard plow? Worked for a bit now same issue, even topped it off.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1777220 said:


> Anyone know how to get to the screen on a blizzard plow? Worked for a bit now same issue, even topped it off.




I'm of no help.


----------



## qualitycut

Briningit to the dealer 100 bucks they will clean the screen and disconnect hoses and everything. Don't feel like messing with it in the cold.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1777227 said:


> Briningit to the dealer 100 bucks they will clean the screen and disconnect hoses and everything. Don't feel like messing with it in the cold.


That's the right answer!!! Get it ready for tonight when I end up with 2", 1/2 of my guys get the flu and I'm scrambling to finish at 4 am.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1777230 said:


> That's the right answer!!! Get it ready for tonight when I end up with 2", 1/2 of my guys get the flu and I'm scrambling to finish at 4 am.


Hush, none of that!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm trying to decide what to do. In Lino Lakes, have 1 bank here left to push back, about 3 hours of work.

About 1/2 of my stuff is forecast to get 1" tonight, to meet our triggers.

Do I go home and get ready to plow? I don't see much on the radar yet, the percentages have also dropped slightly.

Or do I hang out here for an hour, wait for most of the employees leave and get this bank done. By the time I'm done with this bank, I should know whether we are plowing tonight or can keep working on pushing back with the skid.

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1777230 said:


> That's the right answer!!! Get it ready for tonight when I end up with 2", 1/2 of my guys get the flu and I'm scrambling to finish at 4 am.


Thats why I'm fixing it I won't get any but if you need help its goid


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1777235 said:


> Thats why I'm fixing it I won't get any but if you need help its goid


:laughing:


----------



## ryde307

65 and sunny here in vegas.
whats the snow supposed to do there today? looks like 1/2 inch to an inch.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1777242 said:


> 65 and sunny here in vegas.
> whats the snow supposed to do there today? looks like 1/2 inch to an inch.


For your stuff 1/4-1/2".


----------



## TKLAWN

ryde307;1777242 said:


> 65 and sunny here in vegas.
> whats the snow supposed to do there today? looks like 1/2 inch to an inch.


If I get a job with you do I get to go on vacation in the winter too? LUCKY!

Sounds like about half inch of snow.


----------



## qualitycut

Yup was full of ice oops


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1777245 said:


> Yup was full of ice oops


Hmmmm.......


----------



## +plowguy

LwnmwrMan22;1777213 said:


> We really need a radar in the Bemidji area to overlap.


I'll pitch in $5!


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1777176 said:


> With the way this winter is going, I have a feeling it will be like last year and we will not touch any lawns until the end of April.
> 
> We need to sent out summer service agreements with in the next week or so, hard to think about lawn pricing when you look at outside and see/talking about nothing but snow!


You mean the end of May??

I offer incentives to my customers if they sign before April 1. I also market that even though we may not mow till May, they're getting a lower monthly price by paying over 7 months vs 6 months.


----------



## ryde307

TKLAWN;1777244 said:


> If I get a job with you do I get to go on vacation in the winter too? LUCKY!
> 
> Sounds like about half inch of snow.


yep. I am here with business partner and 2 subs. one with his main guy. they paid for tickets I paid for suite at the hotel and dinner one night. Wednesday night we are going to the Ziegler cat party at Caesars, free food drink and tons of giveaways. I will have plenty of pics from the show tomorrow and Wednesday.


----------



## TKLAWN

ryde307;1777252 said:


> yep. I am here with business partner and 2 subs. one with his main guy. they paid for tickets I paid for suite at the hotel and dinner one night. Wednesday night we are going to the Ziegler cat party at Caesars, free food drink and tons of giveaways. I will have plenty of pics from the show tomorrow and Wednesday.


Nice! Get a picture of the millionth bobcat.


----------



## qualitycut

Ended up only being 80


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1777256 said:


> Nice! Get a picture of the millionth bobcat.


And some cougars


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1777262 said:


> Ended up only being 80


That's worth every penny! Was it just the screen?


----------



## Polarismalibu

I think it's funny how people can't drive any snow or ice at all down south. Stranded for an entire night in there cars because of some sleet. I get there not used to it but come on it's not that complicated


----------



## Deershack

Most John Deere dealers have the spray cans of FF. You can also order 1 gal pails of it. It's thicker then the spray and goes on with a paint brush. I use it on all my salting equip at the end of the season.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1777245 said:


> Yup was full of ice oops


That's what they tell everybody.


----------



## cbservicesllc

WTF is this thing???


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1777264 said:


> That's worth every penny! Was it just the screen?


Think so he brought the resivoir out and there was a little in there.


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1777280 said:


> WTF is this thing???


Saw that, I was a little confused at that thing also.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1777276 said:


> That's what they tell everybody.


He showed me I brought it to the western dealer in Ssp


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Since there's no talk of snow, does that mean no one is worried about snow?


----------



## OC&D

NWS has me at less than 1/2" in the forecast, and 1" if I add up the hourly.

Clowns!!!!!!!


Haha!


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1777295 said:


> Since there's no talk of snow, does that mean no one is worried about snow?


I think I'd be surprised if I had to go plow my single 1" account tomorrow, but maybe.


----------



## qualitycut

Just made this and its awesome.

http://www.myrecipes.com/m/recipe/chicken-spaghetti-50400000118609/


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1777295 said:


> Since there's no talk of snow, does that mean no one is worried about snow?


Nothing on NWS for me. Yocals keep saying half inch.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1777295 said:


> Since there's no talk of snow, does that mean no one is worried about snow?


Just watched the news they ate calling for 1 to 3 over the next 2 days, 1 t I tonight and 2 tomorrow. ...


----------



## unit28

so far it's just this......................


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1776866 said:


> I've seen a few of those on the news. There is one in st. Paul too. Never got mine going but next year I'm starting early. Thinking I'll go with the skeleton and dig out the old radio flyer sleds. I've got a pretty good layout but the motivation has been lacking with the cold.


DOn't pull a griswald and use the secret varnish on it. :laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1777306 said:


> so far it's just this......................


So far..... Yes. Does that change anytime soon?


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1777310 said:


> So far..... Yes. Does that change anytime soon?


Have a guy going out at midnight to do what needs to be done. Hopefully just tne county building and sand pit.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Very light snow here now.


----------



## CityGuy

MNPLOWCO;1777083 said:


> All little help gentlemen. Bobcat, Issue. Door latch to engine frozen. S300
> bobcat. Usually I slide my left hand in the notch on the side of the door and pull the metal piece with the rubberized grip on it, then while I have the latch pulled back I have to shove my shoulder into the back of the door while holding the latch. This then releases a hidden (can't see it) main latch the the door kindof pops open on the recoil of my shoulder hitting it. It seem that I can't get the main latch to "pop". I can hold the metal saftey hook ( the one with the rubber grip on it but I can't get the other to disengage. Have used a hair dryer hanging and blowing in the latch opening. It is outside so I don't want to pour hot water in there. It would freeze for sure. I chopped all of the ice from the door frame to insure that it was not sticking. I jammed a metal rod to hold open the rubberized grip so the hook would not be engaged. I used a 30,000 lbs tow strap and tried to yank the door open with my 9000lbs truck. only to pull the bobcat 2 ft..
> yowwzza! pain in the but....more suggestions??


Dryer flex pipe off your exhaust on the truck to heat up the latch?


----------



## CityGuy

andersman02;1777098 said:


> Anyone got any ideas on how to protect our new beds from erosion due the spray tanks?
> 
> Were installing new beds/ spray packages and want them to last longer. My thoughts were to spray on bedliner first then spray again after spray kit was installed, Covering the new holes that were made.
> 
> Anyone got a good product also? looking to do this inhouse.


Herc u Liner? SOld at most auto stores and even some big box stores. Did my own and love it. Easy to prep and easy to roll on.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Just woke up and had a damn dream we were going to get over 2 feet of snow. Good thing was no wind and it was going to be like sugar. Oh and I didn't know what day it was because I didn't have enough oil on hand. I needed to go to john Deere to get it but wasn't sure if bit was a weekday or weekend


----------



## CityGuy

OC&D;1777171 said:


> I've never tried that stuff but it seems several people like it a lot. Is there anywhere to get it locally, or do I have to order it online?


Lots of auto stores carry it now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My roads are turning white.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I knew I was going to be close the snow line.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1777328 said:


> My roads are turning white.


Are you saying I should get up and look outside


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1777331 said:


> Are you saying I should get up and look outside


Probably isn't even snowing there.

Pretty sure I'll be the only one checking tonight by looking at all the hourlys.


----------



## CityGuy

Wild game in 5 on fsn


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1777333 said:


> Probably isn't even snowing there.
> 
> Pretty sure I'll be the only one checking tonight by looking at all the hourlys.


I wasn't even aware anyone had a chance. I haven't paid much attention to the weather the past few days


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1777345 said:


>


Tv not working.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Real fine flakes here. Not even enough to stick on the trucks


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

2 trucks with a headlight out. Good thing no one told me.


----------



## Camden

Yesterday I drove down to Omaha (and back today) and from about 30 miles south of Willmar all the way to Nebraska there isn't even 4" of snow cover. I could see the black soil in farmer's fields. No snowmobile tracks anywhere. Pretty much day and night difference between there and where I'm at. It was really surprising to see.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1777295 said:


> Since there's no talk of snow, does that mean no one is worried about snow?


I'm skeptical at this point... reflectivity showed light blue over me... haven't seen a flake... humidity is low


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1777345 said:


>


Holy crap!!


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;1777364 said:


> I'm skeptical at this point... reflectivity showed light blue over me... haven't seen a flake... humidity is low


the only real threat for tonight/tom , just left Idaho and
is clearing the Rockies in MT

right now the heavies are in NW WI


----------



## SnoFarmer

About 1/4" looks to be about it.
enough to do the dental offices


----------



## qualitycut

So today I had to go clean up a pile of snow where a dumpster was in the street in Minneapolis. From the bare ground where the dumpster was to the top of the snow pack on the street was a good 12 inches couldn't believe it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS just moved all of the northeast metro back to 1-2" for tonight.b


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1777375 said:


> So today I had to go clean up a pile of snow where a dumpster was in the street in Minneapolis. From the bare ground where the dumpster was to the top of the snow pack on the street was a good 12 inches couldn't believe it.


I believe it. My street has hard pack even with the top of the curb(at least on the sides of the street). It will take a lot of warm days just to get the side streets clear down to the pavement. Even with all this snow I think they have only plowed curb to curb 5 times if I remember correctly.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1777378 said:


> NWS just moved all of the northeast metro back to 1-2" for tonight.b


Yet all of the hourly have dropped to less than 3/4".


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1777378 said:


> NWS just moved all of the northeast metro back to 1-2" for tonight.b


I'm at .06 tonight and 1.6 tomorrow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh, and enjoy the 1.5" in St. Paul tomorrow now.


----------



## skorum03

I'm at 1-2 all of a sudden


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1777383 said:


> Oh, and enjoy the 1.5" in St. Paul tomorrow now.


You need to remember they are never correct


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1777385 said:


> I'm at 1-2 all of a sudden


Check your hourly though. It's at .7"


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1777387 said:


> Check your hourly though.


Tonight .7 and tomorrow 1.5


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;1777361 said:


> Yesterday I drove down to Omaha (and back today) and from about 30 miles south of Willmar all the way to Nebraska there isn't even 4" of snow cover. I could see the black soil in farmer's fields. No snowmobile tracks anywhere. Pretty much day and night difference between there and where I'm at. It was really surprising to see.


Starting a trucking career?


----------



## ryde307

Thought you guys might like this.


----------



## unit28

guess they saw the orographic lift

anyways,
found a webcam in burrrmidji
http://www.bsubeavers.com/facilities/regionaleventscenter/


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1777396 said:


> Thought you guys might like this.


Did you ask them how much?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1777383 said:


> Oh, and enjoy the 1.5" in St. Paul tomorrow now.


Newest NAM 00z keeps the snow south of the metro tomorrow. For whatever that's worth. Then we can all watch the radar tomorrow when it actually happens and it will be 75 miles further north.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1777400 said:


> Newest NAM 00z keeps the snow south of the metro. For whatever that's worth. Then we can all watch the radar tomorrow when it actually happens and it will be 75 miles further north.


I wanted to get up north for a day or two, my aunt and uncle built a nice shack and are in town for the week. Chance of snow almost every day doesn't help


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1777400 said:


> Newest NAM 00z keeps the snow south of the metro tomorrow. For whatever that's worth. Then we can all watch the radar tomorrow when it actually happens and it will be 75 miles further north.


Seems like the NAM has been off by that much just about all year.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1777400 said:


> Newest NAM 00z keeps the snow south of the metro tomorrow. For whatever that's worth. Then we can all watch the radar tomorrow when it actually happens and it will be 75 miles further north.


Pretty much... haha


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1777398 said:


> Did you ask them how much?


for those two.........dudes?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1777404 said:


> Seems like the NAM has been off by that much just about all year.


That's why I never trust the forecast for these little clippers. They can easily shift a little.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1777407 said:


> That's why I never trust the forecast for these little clippers. They can easily shift a little.


You hit the nail on the head there...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Not quite a 1/4" here yet. Getting close.


----------



## SSS Inc.

1-0 Wild Up.



My brother just called to inform me he moved from his seats into a suite. Long story how that happened but I'm a little jealous. :realmad: He said the wings and beers are fabulous.


----------



## ryde307

unit28;1777406 said:


> for those two.........dudes?


Ha no they are chicks $20 for a picture with them.


----------



## skorum03

ryde307;1777416 said:


> Ha no they are chicks $20 for a picture with them.


jeez can't imagine what the hourly rate must be...............


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1777400 said:


> Newest NAM 00z keeps the snow south of the metro tomorrow. For whatever that's worth. Then we can all watch the radar tomorrow when it actually happens and it will be 75 miles further north.


I am hoping bit will be 75 miles south of the metro and 15 south of me. I'm sure I can't get that lucky


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1777416 said:


> Ha no they are chicks $20 for a picture with them.


I bet they make pretty decent money.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1777422 said:


> I am hoping bit will be 75 miles south of the metro and 15 south of me. I'm sure I can't get that lucky


If the nam is right your wish may be exactly what happens.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1777418 said:


> jeez can't imagine what the hourly rate must be...............


Who you kidding you wouldn't need 5 min lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Is the RAP bringing that Fargo snow down? Or leaving it across the north?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1777427 said:


> Is the RAP bringing that Fargo snow down? Or leaving it across the north?


Looks like around forest lake area maybe and hour of two of decent snow.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1777425 said:


> If the nam is right your wish may be exactly what happens.


Normally I wouldn't care, but this cold is messing with my head. I feel like I plowed for 18 hours. You know that floating in water feeling


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone else have a coating yet?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1777428 said:


> Looks like around forest lake area maybe and hour of two of decent snow.


Good thing you finally followed my advice and cleaned that screen then.


----------



## banonea

Nothing here yet but I can always hope. ...


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1777426 said:


> Who you kidding you wouldn't need 5 min lol


...........................yeah... so....... best 5 min of my life

I bet they'd still charge for an hour


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1777430 said:


> Anyone else have a coating yet?


I do. Barely coming down now though.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1777430 said:


> Anyone else have a coating yet?


Yeah, but anything that had any salt residue already burned off


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1777429 said:


> Normally I wouldn't care, but this cold is messing with my head. I feel like I plowed for 18 hours. You know that floating in water feeling


I was going to call you out on that.  Last year you wanted to know where the snow was now you want it to stop.  I hear ya though......the cold is getting to me as well. I was just wondering how many days we have had highs in the twenties. I bet that is some sort of obscure record. Obviously the teens and lower have ruled the winter and there have been a couple upper 30's and 40º day but I don't remember any "NICE" average winter days. I do have to say tonight was the nicest its felt in a while skating in the backyard. Felt like it was 35º even though it was only 8º.


----------



## Drakeslayer

skorum03;1777418 said:


> jeez can't imagine what the hourly rate must be...............


They charge per pushpayuppayup. They make more money that way. :salute:


----------



## skorum03

Drakeslayer;1777445 said:


> They charge per pushpayuppayup. They make more money that way. :salute:


hahaha nice

and if its over 8" its charged twice


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1777427 said:


> Is the RAP bringing that Fargo snow down? Or leaving it across the north?


Drying up?....


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1777438 said:


> ...........................yeah... so....... best 5 min of my life
> 
> I bet they'd still charge for an hour


My uncle always says he would need two. One to keep the other one company when he falls asleep


----------



## banonea

drakeslayer;1777445 said:


> they charge per pushpayuppayup. They make more money that way. :salute:


damm. ......


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1777449 said:


> My uncle always says he would need two. One to keep the other one company when he falls asleep


That makes sense in two ways. The fact that its true, and that we all have an uncle who would say that


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1777442 said:


> I was going to call you out on that.  Last year you wanted to know where the snow was now you want it to stop.  I hear ya though......the cold is getting to me as well. I was just wondering how many days we have had highs in the twenties. I bet that is some sort of obscure record. Obviously the teens and lower have ruled the winter and there have been a couple upper 30's and 40º day but I don't remember any "NICE" average winter days. I do have to say tonight was the nicest its felt in a while skating in the backyard. Felt like it was 35º even though it was only 8º.


And also this year I have enough contracted stuff to keep me afloat, as last year I had zero. But its too east to make a mistake minor or deadly when you feel off.

Ideally I'd like 10 snows in December January and then February then stop so we get on with getting equipment ready before spring breaks. I hate having to get everything ready in a week or so


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;1777423 said:


> I bet they make pretty decent money.


They have made a few hundred while I had a couple drinks at the bar.
If you want chicks to your room it's not hard they pass out cards and magazines to order from. You can get them to your room for anywhere from $50 to $50k never done it and have no desire to but they don't hide it here.


----------



## NBI Lawn

Just enough to cover the road here in Lino Lakes but it's really tapered off already.


----------



## banonea

ryde307;1777457 said:


> They have made a few hundred while I had a couple drinks at the bar.
> If you want chicks to your room it's not hard they pass out cards and magazines to order from. You can get them to your room for anywhere from $50 to $50k never done it and have no desire to but they don't hide it here.


only problem is it is illegal in Vegas. You half to go out of the city limits.


----------



## unit28

http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/uppermissvly_loop.php


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1777456 said:


> And also this year I have enough contracted stuff to keep me afloat, as last year I had zero. But its too east to make a mistake minor or deadly when you feel off.
> 
> Ideally I'd like 10 snows in December January and then February then stop so we get on with getting equipment ready before spring breaks. I hate having to get everything ready in a week or so


This is why I like slow warm ups. Gives me more time to get things ready. I was getting stressed back in January so I started working on things every chance I get. I'm still a long ways from being finished though.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light snow in Shakopee.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS lowered me to no mention of accumulation tonight. 

I'm up for tomorrow night to less than one inch from less than half before.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1777484 said:


> NWS lowered me to no mention of accumulation tonight.
> 
> I'm up for tomorrow night to less than one inch from less than half before.


You better check your hourly for tomorrow.


----------



## +plowguy

Coating here in blaine


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1777488 said:


> You better check your hourly for tomorrow.


Yeah. .......I'm at 1.6". But also at less than 1".


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1777488 said:


> You better check your hourly for tomorrow.


Morning guys will straighten it out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1777491 said:


> Yeah. .......I'm at 1.6". But also at less than 1".


Wonderful....... Clowns!


----------



## OC&D

TKLAWN;1777495 said:


> Morning guys will straighten it out.


I'm sure.


----------



## SnowGuy73

+plowguy;1777489 said:


> Coating here in blaine


Same here.


----------



## OC&D

Nice win by the Wild.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1777488 said:


> You better check your hourly for tomorrow.


Hourly is at 1.9" for tomorrow...... What a bunch of God damn idiots!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dahl says less than a half inch again tomorrow..... Someone is full of it!


----------



## cbservicesllc

WTF... FSN didn't work during the entire Wild game and still doesn't work... AND Comcast internet quit working in the last 2 hours!!!!!


----------



## Camden

OC&D;1777501 said:


> Nice win by the Wild.


Any win is a good win but they didn't play their A-game that's for sure. They didn't play well in the first and thankfully neither did the Flames. Kuemper continues to be a stud.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu says .1" for me tomorrow. 

I'm screwed!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1777505 said:


> WTF... FSN didn't work during the entire Wild game and still doesn't work... AND Comcast internet quit working in the last 2 hours!!!!!


That sucks!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1777504 said:


> Dahl says less than a half inch again tomorrow..... Someone is full of it!


I have a very very light dusting so about a half inch less than nws had for me.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1777505 said:


> WTF... FSN didn't work during the entire Wild game and still doesn't work... AND Comcast internet quit working in the last 2 hours!!!!!


Fsn, Comedy Central, history and tru tv and a bunch of ones I don't care about don't work. My internet has worked on and off all day and has been slow when it works. Comcast sucks


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1777516 said:


> Fsn, Comedy Central, history and tru tv and a bunch of ones I don't care about don't work. My internet has worked on and off all day and has been slow when it works. Comcast sucks


My internet has been doing that for a little while as well, I wonder if the cold has anything to do with it?


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1777505 said:


> WTF... FSN didn't work during the entire Wild game and still doesn't work... AND Comcast internet quit working in the last 2 hours!!!!!


My direct TV FSN worked great!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1777514 said:


> I have a very very light dusting so about a half inch less than nws had for me.


Is it done there?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1777517 said:


> My internet has been doing that for a little while as well, I wonder if the cold has anything to do with it?


I have Comcast internet still, working good hear.


----------



## Drakeslayer

cbservicesllc;1777505 said:


> WTF... FSN didn't work during the entire Wild game and still doesn't work... AND Comcast internet quit working in the last 2 hours!!!!!


Mine had a nick in it from my aerating guy. It started acting up last month. Surprised they don't call for locates


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1777526 said:


> Mine had a nick in it from my aerating guy. It started acting up last month. Surprised they don't call for locates


Typical customer... Blame the lawn guy!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;1777526 said:


> Mine had a nick in it from my aerating guy. It started acting up last month. Surprised they don't call for locates


Unless they just sod over the cable it should be deep enough that shouldn't be a problem


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1777527 said:


> Typical customer... Blame the lawn guy!


That's usually how it works!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1777527 said:


> Typical customer... Blame the lawn guy!


I wonder if that is what happened to Hamels Comcast.


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1777533 said:


> Unless they just sod over the cable it should be deep enough that shouldn't be a problem


Most are about an inch under. No need for them to follow requirements.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1777535 said:


> I wonder if that is what happened to Hamels Comcast.


Do you do his lawn?

Haha.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1777533 said:


> Unless they just sod over the cable it should be deep enough that shouldn't be a problem


I've done that!

Hahahahah!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1777537 said:


> Do you do his lawn?
> 
> Haha.


Maybe... ...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1777534 said:


> That's usually how it works!


Yup. when all else fails it comes down to the property guy!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1777539 said:


> Maybe... ...


Hahahahah!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1777520 said:


> Is it done there?


It was 30 min ago when I looked haven't look since.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1777541 said:


> Hahahahah!


There is only a beer case receipt to prove it


----------



## SnowGuy73

Belinda shows the snow well south of is tomorrow, she says she pulled the snow out for tomorrow, maybe a flurry or two.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1777543 said:


> There is only a beer case receipt to prove it


No contract.... You weren't there.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1777545 said:


> No contract.... You weren't there.


And the cans are well recycled and probably new cans by now


----------



## qualitycut

If its a replacement cable they just bury it under the sod because of irrigation and all the crap in people's yard. They guy fixing it told me its just cheaper to do it instead of wrecking irrigation and landscape lightning, invisible fence ect.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1777538 said:


> I've done that!
> 
> Hahahahah!


That's how all the new construction house get done.


----------



## Green Grass

Snow you get your house off the lake?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1777546 said:


> And the cans are well recycled and probably new cans by now


Well, there you go.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1777548 said:


> That's how all the new construction house get done.


Yes they do..... Not that is know! Lol.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1777549 said:


> Snow you get your house off the lake?


On the news they showed some people with skids trying to yank them out, look like a cluster


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1777549 said:


> Snow you get your house off the lake?


Yup, yesterday morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1777552 said:


> On the news they showed some people with skids trying to yank them out, look like a cluster


Piss poor planning on the part of those people.

I backed right up to mine, cranked it up and away we went.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1777552 said:


> On the news they showed some people with skids trying to yank them out, look like a cluster


I know a guy that was doing it for 200 with his skid. my brother just used my V plow and truck he said he had no problem.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1777554 said:


> Piss poor planning on the part of those people.


Yea and they said if you can't get them off the dnr said to call and they will help. Lol bet they are getting tons of calls


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1777551 said:


> Yes they do..... Not that is know! Lol.


I'm thinking you may be the guy who runs the cables all over the yard in weird ways and sods over it?


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1777558 said:


> I'm thinking you may be the guy who runs the cables all over the yard in weird ways and sods over it?


Maybe the cable spells snow when it goes all over.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1777557 said:


> Yea and they said if you can't get them off the dnr said to call and they will help. Lol bet they are getting tons of calls


Hahahahah. I'm sure they are real friendly about it too!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1777558 said:


> I'm thinking you may be the guy who runs the cables all over the yard in weird ways and sods over it?


Maybe a time or two.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1777561 said:


> Hahahahah. I'm sure they are real friendly about it too!


Friendly with a ticket.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1777564 said:


> Friendly with a ticket.


That's about it.


----------



## qualitycut

So anyone get any thing more than a dusting?


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1777566 said:


> So anyone get any thing more than a dusting?


I have less.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1777516 said:


> Fsn, Comedy Central, history and tru tv and a bunch of ones I don't care about don't work. My internet has worked on and off all day and has been slow when it works. Comcast sucks


Thats the problem though... directv and comcast... I feel like that episode of South Park where the internet goes down!


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1777567 said:


> I have less.


Sss probably ended up with 1.5


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1777572 said:


> Sss probably ended up with 1.5


Oh I see how it is. You think thats funny? I hope you get 20" tomorrow.

Actually I hardly got a flake here.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1777568 said:


> Thats the problem though... directv and comcast... I feel like that episode of South Park where the internet goes down!


I remember that episode! I don't think it matters cable or dish there all doing to have issues often


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1777573 said:


> Oh I see how it is. You think thats funny? I hope you get 20" tomorrow.
> 
> Actually I hardly got a flake here.


I'll take 20" right after I get my truck this week


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1777575 said:


> I'll take 20" right after I get my truck this week


Me too. I'm fine with waiting until you get your truck also.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1777575 said:


> I'll take 20" right after I get my truck this week


You getting it from my dad?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1777579 said:


> Me too. I'm fine with waiting until you get your truck also.


If we got 4-5 days to melt it down I wouldn't care. All my monthlys are paid up for the month so they won't fire me if it takes a while, I will just hit the per times more often.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1777580 said:


> You getting it from my dad?


Yeah I'm going in there tomorrow to finish it.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1777583 said:


> Yeah I'm going in there tomorrow to finish it.


Awesome glad he could help ya out.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1777582 said:


> If we got 4-5 days to melt it down I wouldn't care. All my monthlys are paid up for the month so they won't fire me if it takes a while, I will just hit the per times more often.


I'm fine with that. I need another decent storm to motivate some slow payers.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1777584 said:


> Awesome glad he could help ya out.


I'm pretty excited to plow with the 6.7 should be a nice change from the 6.0


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1777587 said:


> I'm fine with that. I need another decent storm to motivate some slow payers.


That reminds me, I have court Monday, was hoping she was going to pay before but looks like I'm not getting paid.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1777589 said:


> I'm pretty excited to plow with the 6.7 should be a nice change from the 6.0


Yea the first year I bought mine in march I didn't get to use it again or my brand new blizzard, it sucked.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Polarismalibu;1777589 said:


> I'm pretty excited to plow with the 6.7 should be a nice change from the 6.0


Make sure to buy the extended warranty. Our 2012 was at 39,000 miles and needed a new radiator and steering gear. $3,100. It was out of the 3 year/36,000. It was not at dealer you are buying from but frustrating to say the least. We ended up paying $600. Then they offered a warranty option which goes up $650 if you hang a plow on it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;1777593 said:


> Make sure to buy the extended warranty. Our 2012 was at 39,000 miles and needed a new radiator and steering gear. $3,100. It was out of the 3 year/36,000. It was not at dealer you are buying from but frustrating to say the least. We ended up paying $600. Then they offered a warranty option which goes up $650 if you hang a plow on it.


I had a radiator leak in my 08 on the sides where it's crimped... luckily I had a warranty... is the steering gear the part that guys talk about where they turn the wheel and nothing happens?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;1777593 said:


> Make sure to buy the extended warranty. Our 2012 was at 39,000 miles and needed a new radiator and steering gear. $3,100. It was out of the 3 year/36,000. It was not at dealer you are buying from but frustrating to say the least. We ended up paying $600. Then they offered a warranty option which goes up $650 if you hang a plow on it.


I am for sure getting the extended warranty.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1777599 said:


> I am for sure getting the extended warranty.


Its funny that when bought my ford it was the only one ibdid extended warranty on and is the only one I had tons of problems with. Owned 3 different dodges and 2 chevys. No problems and no extenteded warranty


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS took out all mention of accumulation now today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1777633 said:


> NWS took out all mention of accumulation now today.


Hourly shows 1.0"...


----------



## SnowGuy73

8 overcast calm

05:54


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sven showed .4" tonight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Barlow says an inch metro, 2-3" for Jim.


----------



## banonea

they said 2"to 4" here by tomorrow morning


----------



## SnowGuy73

Mikey says coating for metro, 1-3" for me to Jim.

Marler says the same.


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;1777646 said:


> they said 2"to 4" here by tomorrow morning


It didn't look too impressive on future cast.


----------



## TKLAWN

20 sure is going to feel nice!


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;1777653 said:


> 20 sure is going to feel nice!


Sure is! I think the hourly deal is messed up on NWS... shows 48 hour period starting at 7AM but starts all the way back at 9PM last night...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1777644 said:


> Barlow says an inch metro, 2-3" for Jim.


That sucks. What NWS has for my service area and where I live (to the east) is less. Doesn't make sense


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1777658 said:


> That sucks. What NWS has for my service area and where I live (to the east) is less. Doesn't make sense


Agreed. Last night 11 said maybe a flurry now this morning they are showing half inch here and 1-2" for you.

11 and NWS flip flopped.


----------



## skorum03

TKLAWN;1777653 said:


> 20 sure is going to feel nice!


Last night it was 8 and i only wore a sweatshirt when i left the house. The cold has made us numb


----------



## SnowGuy73

Clowns!!!!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

skorum03;1777660 said:


> Last night it was 8 and i only wore a sweatshirt when i left the house. The cold has made us numb


Same here! And a little salt was melting stuff! It was amazing!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1777666 said:


> Same here! And a little salt was melting stuff! It was amazing!


Hoping that 39° happens on Monday!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1777663 said:


> Clowns!!!!!!!


I have spent how long trying to get my phone to copy the link to that. Now I finally did and you beat me. I haven't looked at the hourly graphs yet. What's weird is I'm still at 50%

Edit: now its 40% today and 80% tonight


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1777671 said:


> I have spent how long trying to get my phone to copy the link to that. Now I finally did and you beat me. I haven't looked at the hourly graphs yet. What's weird is I'm still at 50%


Haha, sorry.

I'm at 40%, for both day and night.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1777673 said:


> Haha, sorry.
> 
> I'm at 40%, for both day and night.


I really was hoping it would slide south of me


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1777673 said:


> Haha, sorry.
> 
> I'm at 40%, for both day and night.


I'm at 30/30.

We ended up with about a 1/2".


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1777674 said:


> I really was hoping it would slide south of me


You and me both, still to close for comfort for me.

At least tomorrow is supposed to go north I guess, for now....


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1777675 said:


> I'm at 30/30.
> 
> We ended up with about a 1/2".


They have no clue....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

At least I spent $375 on fuel last night.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Rap is way high.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1777682 said:


> At least I spent $375 on fuel last night.


At least the equipment is full....?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1777696 said:


> At least the equipment is full....?


Positive attitude!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1777695 said:


> Rap is way high.


Even more so for Bano.

At least it stays away from most of my stuff.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bedazzled..... You use Pandora?

I put The Chainsmokers in as an artist to create a new station and I'm pretty sure you'd like the mix.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1777701 said:


> Even more so for Bano.


Yes it is.


----------



## OC&D

It's just as well if we get nothing for today. I want to get all the plaster and lathe torn out of my office.


----------



## qualitycut

I want to go up north for the night... Damn this winter.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1777707 said:


> I want to go up north for the night... Damn this winter.


I wanna lay on my couch.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1777709 said:


> I wanna lay on my couch.


me too. still sick as hell too. just have to try to rest for the rest of the day


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://www.johndee.com/snowcover/MIDSNOW.GIF

http://www.johndee.com/snowcover/5-10.GIF


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1777710 said:


> me too. still sick as hell too. just have to try to rest for the rest of the day


Same, damn ear infection!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1777714 said:


> http://www.johndee.com/snowcover/MIDSNOW.GIF
> 
> http://www.johndee.com/snowcover/5-10.GIF


Son of a ........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hard to get sidewalks done when traffic is 5 mph from Little Canada Road to downtown.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1777714 said:


> http://www.johndee.com/snowcover/MIDSNOW.GIF
> 
> http://www.johndee.com/snowcover/5-10.GIF


That doesn't worry me, he hasn't been right all year.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1777719 said:


> Hard to get sidewalks done when traffic is 5 mph from Little Canada Road to downtown.


Have you done you zero tolerance stuff about 60 times this year?


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;1777714 said:


> http://www.johndee.com/snowcover/MIDSNOW.GIF
> 
> http://www.johndee.com/snowcover/5-10.GIF


Are we supposed to see something late this weekend or what? Like Quality said, he hasn't been right all year.

Where's Novak.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1777724 said:


> Have you done you zero tolerance stuff about 60 times this year?


Getting there.


----------



## TKLAWN

skorum03;1777726 said:


> Are we supposed to see something late this weekend or what? Like Quality said, he hasn't been right all year.
> 
> Where's Novak.


Since he is such an expert now, he doesn't waste his time with little snows anymore.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1777728 said:


> Getting there.


Guy has barely had a day off all winter.


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1777726 said:


> Are we supposed to see something late this weekend or what? Like Quality said, he hasn't been right all year.
> 
> Where's Novak.


He doesn't really say much about small storms.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1777735 said:


> He doesn't really say much about small storms.


Because by the time he makes last minute predictions the snow is over and he's too late


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1777701 said:


> Even more so for Bano.
> 
> At least it stays away from most of my stuff.


How much more? they were saying 2"-4" on the local news this morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak says close to msp, grazing rst.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1777734 said:


> Guy has barely had a day off all winter.


I haven't. Tried getting my main sidewalk guy out this morning but he hasn't returned texts or calls, so I'm doing it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

There ain't squat for snow down here compared to my house.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1777746 said:


> There ain't squat for snow down here compared to my house.


We kinda told you that


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1777751 said:


> We kinda told you that


Most of the tiny dusting I got last night has already melted.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like no auction at raddes in new Germany this year. 

Radde got bought out and the company that bought them now says the auction is postponed.... Odd!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Should be more at Fahey then.

Anyone know when the Fahey auction is?


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1777757 said:


> Should be more at Fahey then.
> 
> Anyone know when the Fahey auction is?


Yeah, more junk!

Normally the last Saturday of March.


----------



## qualitycut

That meteogram is all over the place with totals.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It must be spring. Scott's commercial on the radio.

TruGreen will be out putting preemergent down any day now.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1777776 said:


> It must be spring. Scott's commercial on the radio.
> 
> TruGreen will be out putting preemergent down any day now.


A couple snows ago I think it was one before the big snow I saw one of their trucks driving around. Tried to get a pic but they were going one way and I was going another


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Jagext....check your texts...


----------



## banonea

Anyone got a idea what we will be looking at for totals and timeframe in Rochester for snow?


----------



## qualitycut

The blob sure doesn't look like its going south.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1777802 said:


> The blob sure doesn't look like its going south.


I'm hoping it is, so it probably isn't!


----------



## SnowGuy73

They pulled the snow out for tomorrow and Thursday!


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1777702 said:


> Bedazzled..... You use Pandora?
> 
> I put The Chainsmokers in as an artist to create a new station and I'm pretty sure you'd like the mix.


Occasionally I do. Ill have to check it out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sam on 5 just said the metro is in the bullseye for snow today?!?!?!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1777814 said:


> Sam on 5 just said the metro is in the bullseye for snow today?!?!?!


Did it move north? Or did he smoke something earlier?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1777821 said:


> Did it move north? Or did he smoke something earlier?


I don't know.... Now he's saying the same as this morning..... Clown!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

This doesn't make sense. Suppose to get 1-3 according to NWS but percentages are low


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1777823 said:


> I don't know.... Now he's saying the same as this morning..... Clown!


Sounds like ian


----------



## SnowGuy73

Little pickle says its moved north... .


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1777829 said:


>


WTF is that guy doing? Says one thing shows another


----------



## skorum03

That blob looks like its going to smoke the metro... 

Unless I'm missing something


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1777825 said:


> This doesn't make sense. Suppose to get 1-3 according to NWS but percentages are low


What a bunch of clowns!


----------



## qualitycut

I said earlier it looked like it moved north.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1777830 said:


>


Not even close to 5. Last year with may snow 11 showed I was suppose to get less than an inch but 18"


----------



## SnowGuy73

Just changed in the last 20 minutes... Back to where it was last night!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1777834 said:


> I said earlier it looked like it moved north.


Good eye Sven!


----------



## qualitycut

This morning I was as 0 on my hourly now I'm at 1.0


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1777837 said:


> Good eye Sven!


Wow that's the lowest of low blows.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1777838 said:


> This morning I was as 0 on my hourly now I'm at 1.0


Clowns!.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1777839 said:


> Wow that's the lowest of low blows.


Sorry, I'm crabby and my ear hurts!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu is at 0.9".


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1777836 said:


> Just changed in the last 20 minutes... Back to where it was last night!


So far mines the same all day. I had less last night


----------



## SnowGuy73

My hourly is also at 1.0".


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1777839 said:


> Wow that's the lowest of low blows.


I think everyone in the forum felt that one.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1777842 said:


> Accu is at 0.9".


Same for me and .08 for tonight. They had almost 2" for me last night. Not sure what we got but it was less than inch maybe less than a half


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1777843 said:


> So far mines the same all day. I had less last night


Mine was similar to what it is now last night, this morning nothing and now this crap again.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1777847 said:


> Same for me and .08 for tonight. They had almost 2" for me last night. Not sure what we got but it was less than inch maybe less than a half


Mine is .9" total, day and night.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NWS did take the snow talk out for day time though


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1777850 said:


> NWS did take the snow talk out for day time though


It will change....


----------



## skorum03

The blob also looks like its kind of growing...


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1777853 said:


> The blob also looks like its kind of growing...


F the blob, I was not prepared to plow today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1777856 said:


> F the blob, I was not prepared to plow today.


Ya, I know that feeling.


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1777853 said:


> The blob also looks like its kind of growing...


Nope, you're seeing things.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1777856 said:


> F the blob, I was not prepared to plow today.


Neither am I. I have work training tonight. Took a barback/bartending job at a new bar in town Wish I didn't have to start now, but wanted it for the off season and winter since I don't have that much to do, and still need to make money.


----------



## qualitycut

Looks like its sliding south a little and the top is shrinking.


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1777859 said:


> Nope, you're seeing things.


Didn't have my sunglasses this morning things were a little blurry.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Rap remains 2"....nam 2".... gfs was at 2" but now is at zero but its six hours old.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1777860 said:


> Neither am I. I have work training tonight. Took a barback/bartending job at a new bar in town Wish I didn't have to start now, but wanted it for the off season and winter since I don't have that much to do, and still need to make money.


Not to mention the endlest opportunity for woman!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1777861 said:


> Looks like its sliding south a little and the top is shrinking.


Can we be so lucky?


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1777865 said:


> Didn't have my sunglasses this morning things were a little blurry.


I know that feeling too!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1777869 said:


> Not to mention the endlest opportunity for woman!!!


Yeah baby!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1777867 said:


> Rap remains 2"....nam 2".... gfs was at 2" but now is at zero but its six hours old.


Ugh......................


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1777869 said:


> Not to mention the endlest opportunity for woman!!!


Duh... There are some smokeshows that got hired there too. My gf is going to love that.



SnowGuy73;1777873 said:


> I know that feeling too!


Literally the worst feeling ever


----------



## SnowGuy73

We will see what lil Mikey says here on 4.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1777878 said:


> Duh... There are some smokeshows that got hired there too. My gf is going to love that.
> I
> 
> Literally the worst feeling ever


Isn't she in a different state lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's starting to drift a bit SE.

Getting caught up in the jetstream.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1777881 said:


> Isn't she in a different state lol


Yeah haha but I'm just saying for the summer. But what do I care? I'll seem more valuable to her now.. ha


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1777881 said:


> Isn't she in a different state lol


Hahahahah!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1777890 said:


> Hahahahah!


I already told mine I'm going to work long hours this summer and go to Arizona for the winter. She gets to stay home and work.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1777893 said:


> I already told mine I'm going to work long hours this summer and go to Arizona for the winter. She gets to stay home and work.


Haha. That s boy.

So you're not plowing next season either?


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1777893 said:


> I already told mine I'm going to work long hours this summer and go to Arizona for the winter. She gets to stay home and work.


When you buy your plane ticket let me know, I'm coming with.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1777876 said:


> Ugh......................


Looks like Sam showed 2" for you


----------



## ryde307

Just got to meet and hang out with Parker from gold rush for a but. He's good sh it. Pretty much just like on tv.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1777901 said:


> Looks like Sam showed 2" for you


Yes he did.....


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1777902 said:


> Just got to meet and hang out with Parker from gold rush for a but. He's good sh it. Pretty much just like on tv.


Nice!! That's good to see he's like he is on tv.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1777902 said:


> Just got to meet and hang out with Parker from gold rush for a but. He's good sh it. Pretty much just like on tv.


I'd rather hang out with his grandpa.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Mikey has the 1-3" all the way up by lwnmwrmn.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

The sun is poking out. When that happens it snows its tail off


----------



## skorum03

ryde307;1777902 said:


> Just got to meet and hang out with Parker from gold rush for a but. He's good sh it. Pretty much just like on tv.


Thats pretty cool. Wonder how big the viewing audience is for the show and if its a pain in the ass for him to go in public.. I bet in some places it is.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1777910 said:


> The sun is poking out. When that happens it snows its tail off


Something to look forward to I guess.


----------



## skorum03

70% chance of snow.. Amount they think we'll get = 0"

On weather.com


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1777915 said:


> 70% chance of snow.. Amount they think we'll get = 0"
> 
> On weather.com


Maybe it will all melt on contact.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Is Novak monitoring the situation???? 

I knew we would all be watching the radar today. On the meteogram all of a sudden nws has bumped up to 1.3 at the airport. The aviation discussion seemed interesting but too many abbreviations. Might issue an aww.. not sure what that means.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1777917 said:


> Is Novak monitoring the situation????
> 
> I knew we would all be watching the radar today. On the meteogram all of a sudden nws has bumped up to 1.3 at the airport. The aviation discussion seemed interesting but too many abbreviations. Might issue an aww.. not sure what that means.


Not sure.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1777918 said:


> Not sure.....


Aww. Advisory winter weather is all I can guess. Probably an aviation term.


----------



## qualitycut

I just asked him if he's sticking with his prediction


----------



## qualitycut

There's some good looking chicks in the voice, shakira looks fun


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1777919 said:


> Aww. Advisory winter weather is all I can guess. Probably an aviation term.


That'd be my guess as well.


----------



## qualitycut

Means aviation weather watch


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1777926 said:


> There's some good looking chicks in the voice, shakira looks fun


She always looks fun


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1777932 said:


> She always looks fun


Until she opens her mouth!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sun is poking out here now too.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1777934 said:


> Sun is poking out here now too.


Your screwed


----------



## jimslawnsnow

County to the east of me has a winter weather advisory. 3-5" expected. Via weather bug


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1777933 said:


> Until she opens her mouth!


More like until I found out she has a kid and a bf


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;1777940 said:


> County to the east of me has a winter weather advisory. 3-5" expected. Via weather bug


Will this be the big miss of the year..?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1777939 said:


> Your screwed


Yup, next we will hear about thunder snow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1777940 said:


> County to the east of me has a winter weather advisory. 3-5" expected. Via weather bug


O boy..... Here we go.


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1777941 said:


> More like until I found out she has a kid and a bf


That's never stopped me!


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1777942 said:


> Will this be the big miss of the year..?


I like when the big miss goes the other way.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NWS is the same so far


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;1777942 said:


> Will this be the big miss of the year..?


I did dream we were getting 2 feet of sugary type snow


----------



## cbservicesllc

Sun is out here too... .9 inches on NWS hourly... I don't trust a dang thing right now...


----------



## skorum03

cbservicesllc;1777950 said:


> Sun is out here too... .9 inches on NWS hourly... I don't trust a dang thing right now...


No one does.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1777941 said:


> More like until I found out she has a kid and a bf


Having a kid only means one thing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Do you guys not listen?? It's drifting SE. Look how much is in SD now.

Jim, bano,you two are in line.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bank called today.

Not sure how much longer I can keep having these losses.

I really don't need snow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1777955 said:


> Do you guys not listen?? It's drifting SE. Look how much is in SD now.
> 
> Jim, bano,you two are in line.


I hope you're right. I just don't trust it...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1777959 said:


> I hope you're right. I just don't trust it...


I am hoping it will move all the way to iowa


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks to me about 20 miles south of 94 to the Minnesota River.

That's the swath.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1777968 said:


> Looks to me about 20 miles south of 94 to the Minnesota River.
> 
> That's the swath.


Maybe it's just the bank talking.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1777970 said:


> Maybe it's just the bank talking.


Just like the rest of us who don't care for the snow. "Looks" like its going wherever we are hoping ot does.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My stuff north of Hugo lists less than .35" in the hourly now, anything north of Forest Lake has nothing in the hourly.

It's going SE.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1777956 said:


> Bank called today.
> 
> Not sure how much longer I can keep having these losses.
> 
> I really don't need snow.


That sucks man... I hope it all works out for you... do you have a line of credit with them?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1777977 said:


> That sucks man... I hope it all works out for you... do you have a line of credit with them?


Already been burned up. That last storm put it over the top.

Maybe 24 years was a good run.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dahl just said snow for the SW metro.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1777955 said:


> Do you guys not listen?? It's drifting SE. Look how much is in SD now.
> 
> Jim, bano,you two are in line.


Let it come... We are ready:bluebounc:redbounce


----------



## banonea

https://scontent-a-ord.xx.fbcdn.net...25/1098520_10152232702955480_1571931835_n.jpg

They just posted this on facebook


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1777988 said:


> Let it come... We are ready:bluebounc:redbounce


I am but don't want it since I'm sick


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1777996 said:


> I am but don't want it since I'm sick


If I am done and you need help I can come with 3 trucks and 6 guy's. ...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1778001 said:


> If I am done and you need help I can come with 3 trucks and 6 guy's. ...


Holy moley that would be a lot of guys running around. We will see. Hope to be done by 8am. I doubt I'll make it


----------



## qualitycut

I think this is new.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1778011 said:


> I think this is new.
> 
> [/URL]


No, from 5:02 a.m.

Read the new discussion.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1778013 said:


> No, from 5:02 a.m.
> 
> Read the new discussion.


Crap I didn't even look at the time it looked different from what I seen this morning.


----------



## qualitycut

They didn't sound to confident about anything sound like dry air


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1778016 said:


> They didn't sound to confident about anything sound like dry air


They kind of took both sides depending on a few key elements and how they play out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1778013 said:


> No, from 5:02 a.m.
> 
> Read the new discussion.


The discussion is almost like I typed it, just looking at the midwest radar.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1778020 said:


> They kind of took both sides depending on a few key elements and how they play out.


Covering themselves..... What else is new!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1778021 said:


> The discussion is almost like I typed it, just looking at the midwest radar.


You look to be in the clear, but us southside folks could be in the 2" range or as close as 5 miles from it. I did all of you that don't want snow a favor and brought my plow truck home. It won't snow now...........unless somebody washed their truck, then my effort gets cancelled out.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1777979 said:


> Already been burned up. That last storm put it over the top.
> 
> Maybe 24 years was a good run.


That sucks... I tried to get a line with Wells last year and they pretty much laughed... thought about going to a smaller bank, but thought maybe its a good thing for now...


----------



## SnowGuy73

They changed my forecast, again.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hourly is at 1.5"


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1778027 said:


> You look to be in the clear, but us southside folks could be in the 2" range or as close as 5 miles from it. I did all of you that don't want snow a favor and brought my plow truck home. It won't snow now...........unless somebody washed their truck, then my effort gets cancelled out.


I'm planning on hanging my plow as soon as I get off shift at 1800


----------



## qualitycut

Kstp app.
Right on cue, March is getting active!* Next week promises to keep our shovels and scrapers busy.* A couple ripples are forming out in the Pacific, which will translate to precipitation for much of the West as well as the central part of the country.* Unfortunately, California's drought is coming to an end too quickly.* Every few days, periods of heavy rain is expected to affect much of California, but especially in the northern part of the state.* Even though a lot of the moisture gets squeezed out over the Rockies, some will be left over for the Upper Midwest.* Right now it looks as though rain and snow will move in early next week, with another shot possible late in the week as well.*


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1778032 said:


> I'm planning on hanging my plow as soon as I get off shift at 1800


It won't snow enough


----------



## SSS Inc.

Just guessing but that little bit in Western Iowa looks like it headed E/NE. It will run into our storm and make it go more east rather than se after it crosses the western border of the state. Purely speculating but trying to stay interested in watching the radar.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1778033 said:


> Kstp app.
> Right on cue, March is getting active!* Next week promises to keep our shovels and scrapers busy.* A couple ripples are forming out in the Pacific, which will translate to precipitation for much of the West as well as the central part of the country.* Unfortunately, California's drought is coming to an end too quickly.* Every few days, periods of heavy rain is expected to affect much of California, but especially in the northern part of the state.* Even though a lot of the moisture gets squeezed out over the Rockies, some will be left over for the Upper Midwest.* Right now it looks as though rain and snow will move in early next week, with another shot possible late in the week as well.*


Doh K!

Because they did such an excellent job predicting today's snows......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1778034 said:


> It won't snow enough


Agreed, I don't think you guys will be pushing.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1778035 said:


> Just guessing but that little bit in Western Iowa looks like it headed E/NE. It will run into our storm and make it go more east rather than se after it crosses the western border of the state. Purely speculating but trying to stay interested in watching the radar.


The stuff in Iowa is moving straight east


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1778034 said:


> It won't snow enough


You getva truck?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1778040 said:


> The stuff in Iowa is moving straight east


Touche` . I'm not trying too hard today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu is up to 1.2".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Best not snow.

Just got the call for two landfills tomorrow. I could use the extra $800 without labor / fuel for the rest.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That snow sure is taking its sweet time though. Most of what I have is between 6 pm and midnight. 

At how slow it's going, it won't even make Willmar by 6 pm.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1778041 said:


> You getva truck?


Yep got it all figured out today when I went in there. They are getting it from a different dealer so I will get it in a day or two. Sounds like I got the twin of your truck


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SSS Inc.;1778027 said:


> You look to be in the clear, but us southside folks could be in the 2" range or as close as 5 miles from it. I did all of you that don't want snow a favor and brought my plow truck home. It won't snow now...........unless somebody washed their truck, then my effort gets cancelled out.


Didn't even wash the wife's truck


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1778053 said:


> Didn't even wash the wife's truck


All three vehicles here are filthy. Every time I wad them it snows..


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1778049 said:


> Yep got it all figured out today when I went in there. They are getting it from a different dealer so I will get it in a day or two. Sounds like I got the twin of your truck


Nice will have to post some pics


----------



## qualitycut

Lots of melting going on here


----------



## SnowGuy73

Changed again....


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1778063 said:


> Lots of melting going on here


Same here. Wish the sun was out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hourly down to 1.1".


----------



## qualitycut

Novak responded to my post said moslty south of metro


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1778069 said:


> Novak responded to my post said moslty south of metro


Nice.............


----------



## SnowGuy73

Pickle just posted this.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SnowGuy73;1778065 said:


> Same here. Wish the sun was out.


Can you imagine if the sun were out? It would be great everything is already wet


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1778069 said:


> Novak responded to my post said moslty south of metro


Hope he's right again. I'm supposed to be in DOT court by 8:30 tomorrow, otherwise I'm screwed.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1778076 said:


> Hope he's right again. I'm supposed to be in DOT court by 8:30 tomorrow, otherwise I'm screwed.


That sounds fun!


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1778075 said:


> Can you imagine if the sun were out? It would be great everything is already wet


I think its supposed to be out tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1778078 said:


> I think its supposed to be out tomorrow.


Nevermind..... Sun doesn't come out until Saturday.


----------



## qualitycut

Dahl just said most is going to miss the cities. Sw metro a dusting. Novak may have been right again


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dahl just said maybe a dusting for the southwest metro, 2-4" for Jim.


----------



## TKLAWN

Dahl said most misses metro, dusting in the sw metro. I'm screwed.



Dang it too slow!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1778086 said:


> Dahl just said most is going to miss the cities. Sw metro a dusting. Novak may have been right again


I wanna have a drink with Emily!


----------



## qualitycut

I beat you all !!! Lol


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1778091 said:


> I wanna have a drink with Emily!


Yea get her drunk and whisper in her ear


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1778093 said:


> Yea get her drunk and whisper in her ear


Nibble on her ear maybe


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

I see a page evaporating


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1778101 said:


> I see a page evaporating


Haha yup....


----------



## TKLAWN

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1778101 said:


> I see a page evaporating


Hopefully like the snow?Thumbs Up

Overcast 20degrees.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1778101 said:


> I see a page evaporating


Wow, just wow!.......

20°


----------



## SnowGuy73

Figured someone would've burnt their finger there. 

Haha.

20°


----------



## TKLAWN

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1778101 said:


> I see a page evaporating


Already done.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

That didn't take long, 18 calm, overcast


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1778112 said:


> That didn't take long, 18 calm, overcast


Amazing that it can be talked about on day time broadcast television, but not here.....

Doh K.

20°


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1778091 said:


> I wanna have a drink with Emily!


Yeah baby!!


----------



## ryde307

75 sunny light wind from the west.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Talking windy on Thursday.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1778114 said:


> Amazing that it can be talked about on day time broadcast television, but not here.....
> 
> Doh K.
> 
> 20°


I missed it!!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Something tells me it's pretty easy for them to monitor this site, they just need to keep an eye on us. 18 calm, blah out


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Pretty sure I said Dahl said SW metro back around 1:40.

Again no one listens to.me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1778121 said:
 

> Something tells me it's pretty easy for them to monitor this site, they just need to keep an eye on us. 18 calm, blah out


Yawn............

20°


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1778120 said:


> I missed it!!


As usual, you didn't miss much.

Just idle chatter.

20°


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1778111 said:


> Already done.


Suprised they didn't delete more


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1778049 said:


> Yep got it all figured out today when I went in there. They are getting it from a different dealer so I will get it in a day or two. Sounds like I got the twin of your truck


Sending you a PM... interested in comparing gas or diesel


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1778122 said:


> Pretty sure I said Dahl said SW metro back around 1:40.
> 
> Again no one listens to.me.


We do its just all the other news people had bigger totals and it changed 4 times today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

25lbs. of meth worth 1.7 million dollars off the street, damn!!!

20°


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1778127 said:


> Sending you a PM... interested in comparing gas or diesel


What do you want to know?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Pickle has flurries in golden valley, still saying 2" for me, 1" downtown.

Hoping she's wrong and Dahl is right.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1778122 said:


> Pretty sure I said Dahl said SW metro back around 1:40.
> 
> Again no one listens to.me.


Hey you know where I stand on this issue!!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SnowGuy73;1778130 said:


> 25lbs. of meth worth 1.7 million dollars off the street, damn!!!
> 
> 20°


We're in the wrong business, but I guess my freedom is worth something


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS changed again.... I'm not posting the picture though.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1778134 said:


> We're in the wrong business, but I guess my freedom is worth something


That and living, having teeth...

20°


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SnowGuy73;1778137 said:


> That and living, having teeth...
> 
> 20°


But that chicken pox look is so attractive. 18*


----------



## SnowGuy73

Doesn't match the forecast......


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1778139 said:


> But that chicken pox look is so attractive


You forgot to include something weather related!

20°


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1778141 said:


> Doesn't match the forecast......


How not? I'm at around 1 says.09-2.9 on that


----------



## +plowguy

qualitycut;1778086 said:


> Dahl just said most is going to miss the cities. Sw metro a dusting. Novak may have been right again


sounds more like lwnmwrmn was right first. gotta give credit where credit is due. it's not that had to watch radar lately and be more correct than all the forecasts. Last night blaine was to get just under and inch and then nws changed it to 1-2". we ended up with 1/4" which is what radar was showing

today lwnmwrmn has been saying to watch radar and that it is moving se and it did.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1778145 said:


> How not? I'm at around 1 says.09-2.9 on that


Last I checked on at less than one inch. This shows me at 1-2.9".

Probably changed again by now though.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1778148 said:


> Last I checked on at less than one inch. This shows me at 1-2.9".
> 
> Probably changed again by now though.


And, it did.... Around an inch again hourly 1.1"


----------



## qualitycut

+plowguy;1778146 said:


> sounds more like lwnmwrmn was right first. gotta give credit where credit is due. it's not that had to watch radar lately and be more correct than all the forecasts. Last night blaine was to get just under and inch and then nws changed it to 1-2". we ended up with 1/4" which is what radar was showingi
> 
> today lwnmwrmn has been saying to watch radar and that it is moving se and it did.


Never said he wasn't in just saying Novak said that at 730 this morning and kept with it unlike the rest of the forecasts.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1778152 said:


> And, it did.... Around an inch again hourly 1.1"


Mine dropped to .07


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Sun is peeking out, kinda scared me


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1778152 said:


> And, it did.... Around an inch again hourly 1.1"


Quoting yourself. Impressive!


----------



## qualitycut

Wonder if niomi likes donuts


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1778154 said:


> Mine dropped to .07


Lucky!...........

20°


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1778162 said:


> Wonder if niomi likes donuts


I think she's the best looking In town!

20°


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1778159 said:


> Quoting yourself. Impressive!


Had to, it changed!

Haha.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Snowing here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Everything of mine north of WBL is now just cloudy tonight.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1777702 said:


> Bedazzled..... You use Pandora?
> 
> I put The Chainsmokers in as an artist to create a new station and I'm pretty sure you'd like the mix.


I'm still surprised you like EDM now. Especially The Chainsmokers.

"What should my caption be? I want it to be clever, how about .... "Livin' with my b!tches. #live", I only got 10 likes in the last 5 minutes, do you think I should take it down? Let me take another #selfie."

That song pretty much exactly describes every chick that's my age.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just got a call from the shop. $800 to fix my tractor.

whhheeeee........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1778176 said:


> I'm still surprised you like EDM now. Especially The Chainsmokers.
> 
> "What should my caption be? I want it to be clever, how about .... "Livin' with my b!tches. #live", I only got 10 likes in the last 5 minutes, do you think I should take it down? Let me take another #selfie."
> 
> That song pretty much exactly describes every chick that's my age.


I used to club every night except for Monday night.

Keeps me young.


----------



## TKLAWN

bossplow614;1778176 said:


> i'm still surprised you like edm now. Especially the chainsmokers.
> 
> "what should my caption be? I want it to be clever, how about .... "livin' with my b!tches. #live", i only got 10 likes in the last 5 minutes, do you think i should take it down? Let me take another #selfie."
> 
> that song pretty much exactly describes every chick that's my age.


..... #garbage .......


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1778177 said:


> Just got a call from the shop. $800 to fix my tractor.
> 
> whhheeeee........


What was wrong?? sorry if you said it before.


----------



## BossPlow614

TKLAWN;1778180 said:


> ..... #garbage .......


It's better than what you listen to!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1778130 said:


> 25lbs. of meth worth 1.7 million dollars off the street, damn!!!
> 
> 20°


Your house?


----------



## unit28

Originally Posted by banonea ....
How much are we going to be looking atm



unit28;1776537 said:


> 2-3 looks possible


still?

not snowing here atm


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1778181 said:


> What was wrong?? sorry if you said it before.


Lost the rollback ability for the bucket on Sunday. Had pressure to raise and lower the loader, could dump the bucket, but no pressure to roll the bucket back.

Broken cylinder.


----------



## TKLAWN

BossPlow614;1778182 said:


> It's better than what you listen to!


You're right chain smokers are the best ever.
I'm taking my ball and going home.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1778177 said:


> Just got a call from the shop. $800 to fix my tractor.
> 
> whhheeeee........


Break even after plowing your landfills tomorrow. ******


----------



## PremierL&L

TKLAWN;1778180 said:


> ..... #garbage .......


Dohkay that song wails!! Definitely my new favorite right now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1778185 said:


> Lost the rollback ability for the bucket on Sunday. Had pressure to raise and lower the loader, could dump the bucket, but no pressure to roll the bucket back.
> 
> Broken cylinder.


Yikes. Like the whole thing blew up on the inside?

And until this thing is entirely south of me I'm gonna watch this radar.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I think I saw a flurry.....


----------



## BossPlow614

PremierL&L;1778190 said:


> Dohkay that song wails!! Definitely my new favorite right now.


Sarcasm?


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1778192 said:


> I think I saw a flurry.....


Heavy flurries in s. mpls.


----------



## TKLAWN

PremierL&L;1778190 said:


> Dohkay that song wails!! Definitely my new favorite right now.


Ru gay? At least we got the gophers.


----------



## PremierL&L

BossPlow614;1778193 said:


> Sarcasm?


No sir not at all the video for it is hilarious too


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1778191 said:


> Yikes. Like the whole thing blew up on the inside?
> 
> And until this thing is entirely south of me I'm gonna watch this radar.


Like I said... I don't trust a dang thing with these clippers... the clippers in February last year were never right either... all radar watchers


----------



## qualitycut

K I can stand just about any kind of music. I just YouTubed that song. Horrible. I've liked a song that may have been edm on my jock jams CD from 5th grade


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1778196 said:


> Ru gay? At least we got the gophers.


Hahaha!!!!


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1778200 said:


> K I can stand just about any kind of music. I just YouTubed that song. Horrible. I've liked a song that may have been edm on my jock jams CD from 5th grade


X2 made it 10 sec into it wanted to hang myself.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1778202 said:


> X2 made it 10 sec into it wanted to hang myself.


I kept fast forwarding hoping it would get better, my dogs ran to the basement


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1778189 said:


> Break even after plowing your landfills tomorrow. ******


Not even. I'll have $100 in fuel driving north of Princeton pulling a skid steer.


----------



## OC&D

I had flurries here for about 10 minutes. They've stopped now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1778191 said:


> Yikes. Like the whole thing blew up on the inside?
> 
> And until this thing is entirely south of me I'm gonna watch this radar.


Yeah. New cylinder $722. Parts to rebuild $650 + labor.

Might as well just put a new one in.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1778195 said:


> Heavy flurries in s. mpls.


I've only seen one, so far.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1778198 said:


> Like I said... I don't trust a dang thing with these clippers... the clippers in February last year were never right either... all radar watchers


Agreed!.........


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1778208 said:


> Yeah. New cylinder $722. Parts to rebuild $650 + labor.
> 
> Might as well just put a new one in.


I've bent them before but never an internal breakage. Usually a hose will pop first if there is that much stress on it.


----------



## BossPlow614

TKLAWN;1778202 said:


> X2 made it 10 sec into it wanted to hang myself.





qualitycut;1778200 said:


> K I can stand just about any kind of music. I just YouTubed that song. Horrible. I've liked a song that may have been edm on my jock jams CD from 5th grade


You guys don't know good music. The whole point of the song is to make fun of chicks at the club. And it succeeded.



PremierL&L;1778197 said:


> No sir not at all the video for it is hilarious too


Just watched it, funny.

My favorite EDM track at the moment would definitely be the R3hab remix of Calvin Harris & Ellie Goulding's "I Need Your Love".


----------



## qualitycut

Well im headed to taco house for some dinner and then hopefully lay on the couch the rest of the night.


----------



## PremierL&L

TKLAWN;1778202 said:


> X2 made it 10 sec into it wanted to hang myself.





qualitycut;1778203 said:


> I kept fast forwarding hoping it would get better, my dogs ran to the basement


Or music has passed you guys by!!


----------



## unit28

top deck erroded
looks like farthest NW moisture band is heading south atm


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1778215 said:


> You guys don't know good music. The whole point of the song is to make fun of chicks at the club. And it succeeded.
> 
> Just watched it, funny.
> 
> My favorite EDM track at the moment would definitely be the R3hab remix of Calvin Harris & Ellie Goulding's "I Need Your Love".


Its not music its a bunch of noises


----------



## TKLAWN

PremierL&L;1778217 said:


> Or music has passed you guys by!!


Orrrr you taste in music has gotten worse.:salute:


----------



## TKLAWN

PremierL&L;1778217 said:


> Or music has passed you guys by!!


RU going to the mall today?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1778212 said:


> I've bent them before but never an internal breakage. Usually a hose will pop first if there is that much stress on it.


Wasn't even stress on it at the time, just rolling it back.

Must have gotten weak popping snow piles apart.


----------



## PremierL&L

TKLAWN;1778224 said:


> RU going to the mall today?


No now keep spelling mister


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1778221 said:


> Its not music its a bunch of noises


I guess you dont like hitting the clubs. It's all they play along with hip-hop


----------



## SnowGuy73

PremierL&L;1778217 said:


> Or music has passed you guys by!!


Lump me in there.. I agreed with both of them.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1778230 said:


> I guess you dont like hitting the clubs. It's all they play along with hip-hop


I ussed to and I was drunk and way more interested in other things of you know what I mean


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1778231 said:


> Lump me in there.. I agreed with both of them.


Me four....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doesn't look like my guys were getting all the way to the curb here.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1778216 said:


> Well im headed to taco house for some dinner and then hopefully lay on the couch the rest of the night.


Yumm, taco house. 19* up from 18


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1778245 said:


> Yumm, taco house. 19* up from 18


Agreed, sounds great!


----------



## Green Grass

Down to 16 here.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1778226 said:


> Wasn't even stress on it at the time, just rolling it back.
> 
> Must have gotten weak popping snow piles apart.


A few years back my concrete guy was running his jackhammer on his 863 and the tilt cylinder exploded. The shaft literally exploded like it crystallized. I wouldn't have believed it if I hadn't seen it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1778218 said:


> top deck erroded
> looks like farthest NW moisture band is heading south atm


Atm? See that a few times and don't know what it means


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1778254 said:


> A few years back my concrete guy was running his jackhammer on his 863 and the tilt cylinder exploded. The shaft literally exploded like it crystallized. I wouldn't have believed it if I hadn't seen it.


Guess that's what my internals did.

Jim- ATM = at the moment.


----------



## qualitycut

Looks like that was it for snow here


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Starting to to snow now. Dammit I was hoping I was dreaming and it would go away.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1778273 said:


> Looks like that was it for snow here


Hasn't even started here yet.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I hope that dark green crap stays south of me


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1778276 said:


> Hasn't even started here yet.


Yea I didn't zoom out still looks like its going to stay south


----------



## qualitycut

Looks like it grew and intensity picked up. South guys should get a good chunk of snow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS was right about IA snow moving in...shouldn't push it back north though.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1778277 said:


> I hope that dark green crap stays south of me


I hope it stays south of you too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1778279 said:


> Yea I didn't zoom out still looks like its going to stay south


I haven't even looked in a while.


----------



## IDST

finally a day to steam ice dams and not have to wear a jacket. Anyone else on here do them?

Thanks again Lwnmwrman. I think i screwed myself when I told them about insurance.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1778282 said:


> SSS was right about IA snow moving in...shouldn't push it back north though.


Hope it doesn't come north!


----------



## CityGuy

Anyone know of a place that makes slide out shelves for cabinets? I looked at the box stores and they do have some but my problem is that the depth is only about half of what I need.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jagext;1778286 said:


> finally a day to steam ice dams and not have to wear a jacket. Anyone else on here do them?
> 
> Thanks again Lwnmwrman. I think i screwed myself when I told them about insurance.


What about insurance? That you don't have any???


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1778292 said:


> Anyone know of a place that makes slide out shelves for cabinets? I looked at the box stores and they do have some but my problem is that the depth is only about half of what I need.


Link cabinets in Shakopee.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1778241 said:


> Doesn't look like my guys were getting all the way to the curb here.


I dont think you're alone on that one at all...


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1778292 said:


> Anyone know of a place that makes slide out shelves for cabinets? I looked at the box stores and they do have some but my problem is that the depth is only about half of what I need.


Make some your self its pretty easy to do. Did it in highschool shop class


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1778294 said:


> Link cabinets in Shakopee.


Thanks snow I will check them out


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1778296 said:


> Make some your self its pretty easy to do. Did it in highschool shop class


I have been thinking about doing that as they are hind to find. My only issue is finding a slide for that depth.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1778241 said:


> Doesn't look like my guys were getting all the way to the curb here.


Looks like you hired city workers. This blast snow they left about 2 feet from the pile which was 3-4 ft from the curb to begin with


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1778297 said:


> Thanks snow I will check them out


No problem.


----------



## OC&D

Hamelfire;1778298 said:


> I have been thinking about doing that as they are hind to find. My only issue is finding a slide for that depth.


Try Rockler or Twin City Hardware for slides, or you can always look online.


----------



## IDST

LwnmwrMan22;1778293 said:


> What about insurance? That you don't have any???


No!! Sounds like State Farm suggested ServePro to take care of the whole deal.


----------



## CityGuy

OC&D;1778306 said:


> Try Rockler or Twin City Hardware for slides, or you can always look online.


Thanks. Taking a look.


----------



## qualitycut

Dahl moved his totals down about a half a county


----------



## qualitycut

Highschool tourney starts tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1778312 said:


> Dahl moved his totals down about a half a county


Saw that, also now saying some sun tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1778315 said:


> Highschool tourney starts tomorrow.


Nice!..........


----------



## qualitycut

qualitycut;1775239 said:


> I think they may still make a move, we shall see.


Yes you were right, good call quality!!!


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1778312 said:


> Dahl moved his totals down about a half a county


I give him credit for updating his forecast.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1778329 said:


> Yes you were right, good call quality!!!


Good call, so what happens to Backstrom? 
I think I would of rather had Brodouer over Brygalof. Sp??


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1778330 said:


> I give him credit for updating his forecast.


That and making a note of changing it. Props!


----------



## OC&D

I'm at less than 1" in the forecast and the hourly gives me .5".

Damn I'm tired.


----------



## PremierL&L

TKLAWN;1778339 said:


> Good call, so what happens to Backstrom?
> I think I would of rather had Brodouer though.


Shut down for the year.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1778339 said:


> Good call, so what happens to Backstrom?
> I think I would of rather had Brodouer over Brygolof. Sp??


I'm guessing harding on IR and backstrom goes to 3rd spot or they trade him or release him.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1778341 said:


> I'm at less than 1" in the forecast and the hourly gives me .5".
> 
> Damn I'm tired.


I'm still at around an inch.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1778330 said:


> I give him credit for updating his forecast.


That's why I like him and he actually mentions when he changes it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hourly is at .7"


----------



## TKLAWN

PremierL&L;1778342 said:


> Shut down for the year.


Just saw that. Probably gone too.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1778348 said:


> Hourly is at .7"


I'm down to .5 crap I even put the plow on and was ready to go


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1778351 said:


> I'm down to .5 crap I even put the plow on and was ready to go


Thanks for helping the cause.

I figured we would've gotten.snow being I did nothing to prepare.


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1778356 said:


> Thanks for helping the cause.
> 
> I figured we would've gotten.snow being undid nothing to prepare.


I washed my truck 
Worst thing is, after running a few errands, it's just as dirty as it was before 

I doubt we'll see any snow here tonight. 1 2" event from this month is all I want!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1778361 said:


> I washed my truck
> Worst thing is, after running a few errands, it's just as dirty as it was before
> 
> I doubt we'll see any snow here tonight. 1 2" event from this month is all I want!!


That and the cold is why I haven't washed mine in a while either.


----------



## unit28

BossPlow614;1778361 said:


> I washed my truck
> Worst thing is, after running a few errands, it's just as dirty as it was before
> 
> I doubt we'll see any snow here tonight. 1 2" event from this month is all I want!!


Thursday night:......:....:.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Umm..... So its going to shift north, or?


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1778373 said:


> Umm..... So its going to shift north, or?


Or the night timers showed up drunk


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hourly is up to 1.4".


----------



## jimslawnsnow




----------



## qualitycut

Mine just says 40% no talk of amounts


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1778387 said:


> Or the night timers showed up drunk


Could be too!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1778389 said:


>


What the hell???!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Service area 20 miles north


----------



## qualitycut

Nws is dumb. I'm back to an inch on the hourly its gone from that to .5 about 5 times today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1778390 said:


> Mine just says 40% no talk of amounts


What do the hourly show?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1778392 said:


> What the hell???!!!


I don't know. It sucks and I'm in no mood for it. I'm sure now it won't get as warm as they say now because of the snow pack


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1778393 said:


> Service area 20 miles north


Jordan is at 2-4" as well.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1778395 said:


> Nws is dumb. I'm back to an inch on the hourly its gone from that to .5 about 5 times today.


So much for s good nights rest tonight!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1778396 said:


> What do the hourly show?


My app and the webpage are different 1.0 on the site


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1778397 said:


> I don't know. It sucks and I'm in no mood for it. I'm sure now it won't get as warm as they say now because of the snow pack


Bingo!........


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1778399 said:


> So much for s good nights rest tonight!


I'm going to sleep good. It will melt by next week maybe


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1778401 said:


> My app and the webpage are different 1.0 on the site


That's not their app, from what I'm told.


----------



## qualitycut

O and once again great timing.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1778403 said:


> I'm going to sleep good. It will melt by next week maybe


Hahahahah!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Damn thats a lot of green


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1778408 said:


> Damn thats a lot of green


Yup all south of me. Sorry


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jagext;1778307 said:


> No!! Sounds like State Farm suggested ServePro to take care of the whole deal.


Ahhh...that's too bad. ServePro probably kicks back to State Farm as well.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1778413 said:


> Yup all south of me. Sorry


Its been creeping north though so I'm sure that's why totals are up


----------



## SnowGuy73

It looks to be moving east now.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

At least there's no wind really. I don't know where to put most of this snow. We have zero room at most town homes and few residential.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1778424 said:


> At least there's no wind really. I don't know where to put most of this snow. We have zero room at most town homes and few residential.


Is it snowing pretty hard there?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1778392 said:


> What the hell???!!!


SSS and I both said the RAP was quite high down there for tonight.

That was around 10 am.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1778428 said:


> Is it snowing pretty hard there?


I think so. I haven't looked out in a while. Trying to get a couple hours sleep but not so sure now


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1778430 said:


> SSS and I both said the RAP was quite high down there for tonight.
> 
> That was around 10 am.


You flip flop more than NWS!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1778431 said:


> I think so. I haven't looked out in a while. Trying to get a couple hours sleep but not so sure now


I hate this crap!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1778433 said:


> You flip flop more than NWS!


No....all day I've been saying south. The RAP had a bullseye this morning of Rochester.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1778434 said:


> I hate this crap!!!


Come down here


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1778434 said:


> I hate this crap!!!


10-4 how can I possibly have the highest totals for the day now. 1-3 in. Eff me!


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1778434 said:


> I hate this crap!!!


I'm going to lobby the government for a law no snow plowing shall take place between the hours of 10pm and 7 am just like the rules in the summer


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;1778433 said:


> You flip flop more than NWS!


I'm thinking 
6 plus on the border IA SIDE


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1778439 said:


> No....all day I've been saying south. The RAP had a bullseye this morning of Rochester.


I'm not by rst.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1778433 said:


> You flip flop more than NWS!


Flip or flop, good show with a real hottie


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1778442 said:


>


I saw that


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1778440 said:


> Come down here


No thanks, I've had my time as the high total winner this year!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Family picked me up for dinner, ran to the local Mexican restaurant.

Just dropped me off at the bank I'm working at, didn't feel well on the way back.

Let's hope the cameras at the bank don't see across the property to the frontage road and I'm glad it isn't -20. No way I was making it to a gas station. 

Now what to do with this bucket of "snow"???


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1778443 said:


> I'm going to lobby the government for a law no snow plowing shall take place between the hours of 10pm and 7 am just like the rules in the summer


I like it!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1778450 said:


> Family picked me up for dinner, ran to the local Mexican restaurant.
> 
> Just dropped me off at the bank I'm working at, didn't feel well on the way back.
> 
> Let's hope the cameras at the bank don't see across the property to the frontage road and I'm glad it isn't -20. No way I was making it to a gas station.
> 
> Now what to do with this bucket of "snow"???


And your sock.....


----------



## qualitycut

Looks like its hitting dry air on the north side?


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1778441 said:


> 10-4 how can I possibly have the highest totals for the day now. 1-3 in. Eff me!


Yup.......... Clowns!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1778450 said:


> Family picked me up for dinner, ran to the local Mexican restaurant.
> 
> Just dropped me off at the bank I'm working at, didn't feel well on the way back.
> 
> Let's hope the cameras at the bank don't see across the property to the frontage road and I'm glad it isn't -20. No way I was making it to a gas station.
> 
> Now what to do with this bucket of "snow"???


That's why I'm Leary of Mexican and similar restaurants. Too many bad experiences also heard of nightmares at them too


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1778454 said:


> Looks like its hitting dry air on the north side?


I've been seeing that for a while but the moisture is winning over it appears.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like it will be snowing here shortly... Pretty much moving straight east now. 

This is bs.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1778454 said:


> Looks like its hitting dry air on the north side?


Yesheavy bands leveling out through manktoe


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I see it creeping north still. Not real heavy stuff but some that are not parting attention may have an oh s%&t moment when they look out while they take their morning leak


----------



## olsonbro

LwnmwrMan22;1778450 said:


> Family picked me up for dinner, ran to the local Mexican restaurant.
> 
> Just dropped me off at the bank I'm working at, didn't feel well on the way back.
> 
> Let's hope the cameras at the bank don't see across the property to the frontage road and I'm glad it isn't -20. No way I was making it to a gas station.
> 
> Now what to do with this bucket of "snow"???


Hahaha. Been there before!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1778453 said:


> And your sock.....


Luckily had a roll of paper towels with for some reason.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Why is it every snow either everyone says hardly any snow then wham we get 3-4 times or more than they said. Or they say we are getting a whopper then we get squat and have to call everyone and piss them off with no work?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bedazzled..... KDWB just said Chainsmokers will be in town a week from Thursday.

Might want to look it up??? I'd imagine it'd be cheap and the views probably worth it.


----------



## OC&D

I don't see it hitting the metro enough to make me hang the plow at this point. The heaviest is well south of the metro, I'd imagine a dusting is possible but not much more.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

OC&D;1778470 said:


> I don't see it hitting the metro enough to make me hang the plow at this point. The heaviest is well south of the metro, I'd imagine a dusting is possible but not much more.


I'd laugh if you got 2" all of a sudden


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1778465 said:


> Luckily had a roll of paper towels with for some reason.


I always have a roll of TP in the center console of my truck. *Always*.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1778466 said:


> Why is it every snow either everyone says hardly any snow then wham we get 3-4 times or more than they said. Or they say we are getting a whopper then we get squat and have to call everyone and piss them off with no work?


Because they are all know-nothing, talentless clowns!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Quality, you and TK have nothing to worry about. 

Not sure where Snow runs, but he'll be borderline.


----------



## unit28

This

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/radar/d...=black&endDate=20140305&endTime=-1&duration=0


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1778473 said:


> I'd laugh if you got 2" all of a sudden


I wouldn't!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1778450 said:


> Family picked me up for dinner, ran to the local Mexican restaurant.
> 
> Just dropped me off at the bank I'm working at, didn't feel well on the way back.
> 
> Let's hope the cameras at the bank don't see across the property to the frontage road and I'm glad it isn't -20. No way I was making it to a gas station.
> 
> Now what to do with this bucket of "snow"???


Oh dear....


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1778453 said:


> And your sock.....


If he's like me he rides around with a roll of TP in his truck!


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1778478 said:


> This
> 
> http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/radar/d...=black&endDate=20140305&endTime=-1&duration=0


That's a big area of moisture....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

This appears to be moving pretty much straight east


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1778442 said:


>


Just now? Way to "fore"cast!


----------



## OC&D

jimslawnsnow;1778473 said:


> I'd laugh if you got 2" all of a sudden


No you wouldn't, because then you would probably get 5-6"!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

OC&D;1778486 said:


> No you wouldn't, because then you would probably get 5-6"!


I'm forcasted to get 4-6 anyway


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1778484 said:


> This appears to be moving pretty much straight east


Yup...........


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1778485 said:


> Just now? Way to "fore"cast!


It was posted a while ago......

I thought I had nothing to worry about!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Boy this turned into a CF of an event now didn't it? Wouldn't be surprised if it camr my way at this point...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I sure wish it would just hurry up and leave


----------



## SnowGuy73

Wonder if Dahl will change his forecast again?


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1778485 said:


> Just now? Way to "fore"cast!


He was saying that earlier today just didn't have a graphic up.


----------



## skorum03

I've got hardly any chance of snow in my seven day... 

Not sure what I think about that. I really just want spring. But would also like to be able to bill out something snow related for March


----------



## qualitycut

The back end is diving south. I'm going with a dusting to half inch for me


----------



## olsonbro

cbservicesllc;1778485 said:


> Just now? Way to "fore"cast!


Novak sent out that graphic this morning. He's pretty much stuck to the same forecast since yesterday evening from what I've seem


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;1778498 said:


> I've got hardly any chance of snow in my seven day...
> 
> Not sure what I think about that. I really just want spring. But would also like to be able to bill out something snow related for March


Drive down here


----------



## SnowGuy73

Where the hell is tk? I want to know how hard its snowing there being its heading my way.


----------



## unit28

As it hits Iowa it will accum mote there 
and back build up through time
To dry on n side of it yet


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1778502 said:


> The back end is diving south. I'm going with a dusting to half inch for me


Again.... Just listen to me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If anyone wants a wake up call, I'll be stacking all night.

$20 and name your time.

I accept PayPal.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

And I'm with skroum... Most of my days barely have 20% anymore, which is fine.

Let me get this stacking done, then this weekend I have a guy coming to look at the skid.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1778508 said:


> Again.... Just listen to me.


I'm just reinforcing my hopes leave me alone.


----------



## AllMetro

cbservicesllc;1778485 said:


> Just now? Way to "fore"cast!


I had a copy of this at Noon today. He has been extremely accurate this season. Thumbs Up


----------



## OC&D

Where's SSS? I'd think he'd be all over watching the radar and giving his input. Maybe he sees what I do and isn't bothering to watch it.


----------



## qualitycut

Noaa radar even looks better than kstps !!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1778519 said:


> Noaa radar even looks better than kstps !!!


Please define "better".


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1778518 said:


> Where's SSS? I'd think he'd be all over watching the radar and giving his input. Maybe he sees what I do and isn't bothering to watch it.


Probably out skating


----------



## SnowGuy73

AllMetro;1778517 said:


> I had a copy of this at Noon today. He has been extremely accurate this season. Thumbs Up


Agreed!......


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1778521 said:


> Please define "better".


Shows more detail and easier to see where the heavy snow is and its looking positive


----------



## skorum03

This drift is too big for my little blower.


----------



## unit28

OC&D;1778518 said:


> Where's SSS? I'd think he'd be all over watching the radar and giving his input. Maybe he sees what I do and isn't bothering to watch it.


Flurries are over rated


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1778525 said:


> Shows more detail and easier to see where the heavy snow is and its looking positive


Please define "positive".


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1778299 said:


> Looks like you hired city workers. This blast snow they left about 2 feet from the pile which was 3-4 ft from the curb to begin with


Maybe? I know a few guys that need to be introduced to a curb.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1778526 said:


> This drift is too big for my little blower.


I ran my single stage through one of those the other day


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1778526 said:


> This drift is too big for my little blower.


Take it slow, you'll make it.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1778528 said:


> Please define "positive".


Not much snow


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1778531 said:


> I ran my single stage through one of those the other day


I really need a nice single stage. I dont do much for sidewalks though so I haven't had a huge need


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1778535 said:


> Not much snow


Thank you!


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1778533 said:


> Take it slow, you'll make it.


Thanks for the motivation. I'm through


----------



## qualitycut

I hope Rosemont doenst get an inch.


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1778538 said:


> Thanks for the motivation. I'm through


Party time!


----------



## CityGuy

OC&D;1778474 said:


> I always have a roll of TP in the center console of my truck. *Always*.


You've learned too!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1778539 said:


> I hope Rosemont doenst get an inch.


Hope in one hand..........


----------



## Drakeslayer

I can still see asphalt on driveways in chaska.


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1778540 said:


> Party time!


Seriously. Maybe since its not going to snow here I should head downtown


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1778545 said:


> I can still see asphalt on driveways in chaska.


Assuming it just started there?


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1778544 said:


> Hope in one hand..........


**** in the other


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1778546 said:


> Seriously. Maybe since its not going to snow here I should head downtown


Ya, you suck!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1778526 said:


> This drift is too big for my little blower.


Are you kidding? We do those with the Toro single stage.

Bust it up with a scoop shovel and blow through it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1778548 said:


> **** in the other


Correct...


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1778546 said:


> Seriously. Maybe since its not going to snow here I should head downtown


Didn't you have work


----------



## Drakeslayer

SnowGuy73;1778547 said:


> Assuming it just started there?


The dusting was from an hour ago. No flakes now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://m.wantickets.com/Events/151957/DITCH-Thursdays-w-The-Chainsmokers/

Oh my GOD!!! Plowsite get together, next Thursday, Pourhouse. Bedazzled can show us the ropes!!!


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1778549 said:


> Ya, you suck!


I know...



LwnmwrMan22;1778551 said:


> Are you kidding? We do those with the Toro single stage.
> 
> Bust it up with a scoop shovel and blow through it.


Way ahead of ya...



SnowGuy73;1778552 said:


> Correct...


First time for everything...



qualitycut;1778553 said:


> Didn't you have work


I did. Sat next to the hot chick in training... Found out she's 19.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1778555 said:


> The dusting was from an hour ago. No flakes now.


Copy that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1778558 said:


> I know...
> 
> Way ahead of ya...
> 
> First time for everything...
> 
> I did. Sat next to the hot chick in training... Found out she's 19.....


Pictures!?!?


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1778556 said:


> http://m.wantickets.com/Events/151957/DITCH-Thursdays-w-The-Chainsmokers/
> 
> Oh my GOD!!! Plowsite get together, next Thursday, Pourhouse. Bedazzled can show us the ropes!!!


For $15. I'm in


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1778560 said:


> Pictures!?!?


Or it didn't happen I know.

... I'll see what I can do tomorrow..


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1778558 said:


> I know...
> 
> I did. Sat next to the hot chick in training... Found out she's 19.....


So you really did have **** in th other


----------



## PremierL&L

LwnmwrMan22;1778556 said:


> http://m.wantickets.com/Events/151957/DITCH-Thursdays-w-The-Chainsmokers/
> 
> Oh my GOD!!! Plowsite get together, next Thursday, Pourhouse. Bedazzled can show us the ropes!!!


Cheap tickets, No SNOW, Let's GO!!!!


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1778564 said:


> So you really did have **** in th other


haha no... that was her hand..


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1778562 said:


> or it didn't happen i know.
> 
> ... I'll see what i can do tomorrow..


10-4. ...............


----------



## SnowGuy73

Oh boy here comes an edit job!


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1778573 said:


> Oh boy here comes an edit job!


Yep, thought someone might bring that up haha


----------



## qualitycut

Dave kept his forecast the same


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1778573 said:


> Oh boy here comes an edit job!


Huh??????????????????


----------



## skorum03

Hamelfire;1778578 said:


> Huh??????????????????


We were talking about times when we have our **** in hand.


----------



## Mike_PS

you know, we let you guys talk about pretty much everything and anything in your thread (not just the weather) as we know this has become your own little area of the site, however, some things shouldn't be discussed in here. some of you guys act like we remove everything you post which is crazy and you guys know that . all we ask is for a little respect to the site, other members, etc. - so no need for vulgarities (such as the "f" bomb) and other things we have edited, etc.

again, thanks, we would appreciate it :waving:


----------



## CityGuy

skorum03;1778580 said:


> We were talking about times when we have our **** in hand.


Ahhhhhhhhh I see


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1778576 said:


> Dave kept his forecast the same


Wow, surprising.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Michael J. Donovan;1778581 said:


> you know, we let you guys talk about pretty much everything and anything in your thread (not just the weather) as we know this has become your own little area of the site, however, some things shouldn't be discussed in here. some of you guys act like we remove everything you post which is crazy and you guys know that . all we ask is for a little respect to the site, other members, etc. - so no need for vulgarities (such as the "f" bomb) and other things we have edited, etc.
> 
> again, thanks, we would appreciate it :waving:


Told you......


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1778556 said:


> http://m.wantickets.com/Events/151957/DITCH-Thursdays-w-The-Chainsmokers/
> 
> Oh my GOD!!! Plowsite get together, next Thursday, Pourhouse. Bedazzled can show us the ropes!!!





LwnmwrMan22;1778469 said:


> Bedazzled..... KDWB just said Chainsmokers will be in town a week from Thursday.
> 
> Might want to look it up??? I'd imagine it'd be cheap and the views probably worth it.


I thought I remembered that one of my buddies I was with on Saturday that looked up some info on Pourhouse's website prior to last weekend about Chainsmokers being there next week. 
#TurnDownForWhat

For those with employees on the books, what do they cost you per hour? With state taxes being different in every state it was tough to find info online.
I've heard the taxes, worker's comp, ss, medicare, etc. is an additional 50% above the hourly wage. The scale will be for employees at $10, $11, & $15 per hour.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dahl have anything else to say about tonight?


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1778586 said:


> Dahl have anything else to say about tonight?


It was the same as his 5 o'clock


----------



## CityGuy

Where is SSS hiding?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1778587 said:


> It was the same as his 5 o'clock


Copy that.


----------



## Camden

Michael J. Donovan;1778581 said:


> you know, we let you guys talk about pretty much everything and anything in your thread (not just the weather) as we know this has become your own little area of the site, however, some things shouldn't be discussed in here. some of you guys act like we remove everything you post which is crazy and you guys know that . all we ask is for a little respect to the site, other members, etc. - so no need for vulgarities (such as the "f" bomb) and other things we have edited, etc.
> 
> again, thanks, we would appreciate it :waving:


Mike - For a nominal fee I'll moderate this thread. I'll keep these [email protected] in line. Let me know.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Boy...... It died in here!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1778591 said:


> Mike - For a nominal fee I'll moderate this thread. I'll keep these [email protected] in line. Let me know.


Ha!.............


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1778585 said:


> I thought I remembered that one of my buddies I was with on Saturday that looked up some info on Pourhouse's website prior to last weekend about Chainsmokers being there next week.
> #TurnDownForWhat
> 
> For those with employees on the books, what do they cost you per hour? With state taxes being different in every state it was tough to find info online.
> I've heard the taxes, worker's comp, ss, medicare, etc. is an additional 50% above the hourly wage. The scale will be for employees at $10, $11, & $15 per hour.


I used a temp agency for my full time guy they used the scale of hourly wage x 1.6 was cheaper to go that route.

Edit 1.4


----------



## OC&D

Camden;1778591 said:


> Mike - For a nominal fee I'll moderate this thread. I'll keep these [email protected] in line. Let me know.


:laughing: I was wondering when Camden might show up.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm down to a 50% chance of 1-3" before 01:00 tonight. 

Doh K!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1778585 said:


> I thought I remembered that one of my buddies I was with on Saturday that looked up some info on Pourhouse's website prior to last weekend about Chainsmokers being there next week.
> #TurnDownForWhat
> 
> For those with employees on the books, what do they cost you per hour? With state taxes being different in every state it was tough to find info online.
> I've heard the taxes, worker's comp, ss, medicare, etc. is an additional 50% above the hourly wage. The scale will be for employees at $10, $11, & $15 per hour.


For work comp and payroll taxes it's roughly $3-4 per hour. Goes up as you pay more. More in the winter than summer, work comp rates are higher for snow work than lawn work.


----------



## Camden

OC&D;1778598 said:


> :laughing: I was wondering when Camden might show up.


LOL - I'm never far away when opportunities arrise.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

They know when we use the F bomb? I figured the computer would just edit it out and life would move on.

Wonder if they keep track of CAF£ as well??


----------



## jimslawnsnow

They just keep adding. Dang


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1778603 said:


> For work comp and payroll taxes it's roughly $3-4 per hour. Goes up as you pay more. More in the winter than summer, work comp rates are higher for snow work than lawn work.


For summer, would you say that 1.5x the hourly paid rate is an average?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1778607 said:


> They just keep adding. Dang


Wow, not cool!


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1778609 said:


> For summer, would you say that 1.5x the hourly paid rate is an average?


I would seriously look into a temp agency, you can bring your own guys there and you just send them the hours and write a check every week. They deal with all the bs. Taxes, workers comp ect.


----------



## qualitycut

Jim how much you got down there?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1778612 said:


> I would seriously look into a temp agency, you can bring your own guys there and you just send them the hours and write a check every week. They deal with all the bs. Taxes, workers comp ect.


Sounds like a good set up.


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1778612 said:


> I would seriously look into a temp agency, you can bring your own guys there and you just send them the hours and write a check every week. They deal with all the bs. Taxes, workers comp ect.


That'd basically be the same as my having my CPA do payroll or using Quickbooks' version.


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;1778607 said:


> They just keep adding. Dang


Jeez. That really escalated fast.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1778616 said:


> That'd basically be the same as my having my CPA do payroll or using Quickbooks' version.


I use Quickbooks. Make sure you get a pay as you go company set up for Work Comp. You don't have to guess how many hours they are going to work.

It's not 1.5x's but that would give you more than enough.

A $12 / hour guy costs about $15.50, $15/ hour about $19. Those are with MY work comp rates though.


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1778617 said:


> Jeez. That really escalated fast.


Hahahahah!

He killed a guy!


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1778616 said:


> That'd basically be the same as my having my CPA do payroll or using Quickbooks' version.


Yea but your still on the hook for taxes and workers comp and all the other crap. This is like making a lawn mower payment every week.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light snow in Shakopee.


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1778621 said:


> Hahahahah!
> 
> He killed a guy!


Yeah, stabbed a guy with a trident


----------



## PremierL&L

SnowGuy73;1778627 said:


> Light snow in Shakopee.


So buying your 1 or the 3 noaa has 1 to 2 hourly .5 and I'm buying low


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1778628 said:


> Yeah, stabbed a guy with a trident


Haha.

Love it!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1778614 said:


> Jim how much you got down there?


On the phone with one of my guys and he thinks 3" and 2 hours ago there's wasn't anything really


----------



## SnowGuy73

PremierL&L;1778630 said:


> So buying your 1 or the 3 noaa has 1 to 2 hourly .5 and I'm buying low


I'm........ Confused!


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1778632 said:


> On the phone with one of my guys and he thinks 3" and 2 hours ago there's wasn't anything really


Holy and its not even half done. Good luck out there.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm still at .9" on hourly but it drags out until 06:00 now. 

What the hell...


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1778633 said:


> I'm........ Confused!


He saying he's buying the low end of .05


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1778634 said:


> Holy and its not even half done. Good luck out there.


I know it sucks. I may have to call in extra shovelers


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1778282 said:


> SSS was right about IA snow moving in...shouldn't push it back north though.


It was just a little later than I thought it would.



Hamelfire;1778298 said:


> I have been thinking about doing that as they are hind to find. My only issue is finding a slide for that depth.


How long is it? I've built a lot of cabinets and furniture.



OC&D;1778306 said:


> Try Rockler or Twin City Hardware for slides, or you can always look online.


What he said^^



qualitycut;1778315 said:


> Highschool tourney starts tomorrow.


Go Luverne!!!! 27 -0 -1 And no St. Thomas!!!!



qualitycut;1778344 said:


> I'm guessing harding on IR and backstrom goes to 3rd spot or they trade him or release him.


I heard Backstrom is out for the year too.



LwnmwrMan22;1778430 said:


> SSS and I both said the RAP was quite high down there for tonight.
> 
> That was around 10 am.


You said it, I just agreed.



LwnmwrMan22;1778439 said:


> No....all day I've been saying south. The RAP had a bullseye this morning of Rochester.


This is true.



LwnmwrMan22;1778465 said:


> Luckily had a roll of paper towels with for some reason.


Don't feel bad. My brother has Chrons Disease where you need to go all of a sudden. He worked for us a few years ago and he got very creative when needed.



cbservicesllc;1778485 said:


> Just now? Way to "fore"cast!


He also said Rochester would get nicked or something. Not sure what they will end up with but.........



OC&D;1778518 said:


> Where's SSS? I'd think he'd be all over watching the radar and giving his input. Maybe he sees what I do and isn't bothering to watch it.


Girls basketball playoffs in Victoria. Watched my niece and the Waconia team get jobbed by the refs in the first half and lose in OT. These girls are putting up 90+ points almost every game. What happened to girls scoring about 20 points???



Michael J. Donovan;1778581 said:


> you know, we let you guys talk about pretty much everything and anything in your thread (not just the weather) as we know this has become your own little area of the site, however, some things shouldn't be discussed in here. some of you guys act like we remove everything you post which is crazy and you guys know that . all we ask is for a little respect to the site, other members, etc. - so no need for vulgarities (such as the "f" bomb) and other things we have edited, etc.
> 
> again, thanks, we would appreciate it :waving:


Caƒe.  ****


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1778632 said:


> On the phone with one of my guys and he thinks 3" and 2 hours ago there's wasn't anything really


Yuck..........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1778626 said:


> Yea but your still on the hook for taxes and workers comp and all the other crap. This is like making a lawn mower payment every week.


It's no different than the temp agency. I enter in the hours they worked and Quickbooks takes out the taxes and work comp automatically out of the checking account.

They then file and pay the taxes quarterly. All I do is enter hours for the pay period.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1778636 said:


> He saying he's buying the low end of .05


Gotcha.......


----------



## PremierL&L

SnowGuy73;1778633 said:


> I'm........ Confused!


Thought you said they had you back at 1 to 3 inches just wondering what end you think your going to end up with.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1778640 said:


> It's no different than the temp agency. I enter in the hours they worked and Quickbooks takes out the taxes and work comp automatically out of the checking account.
> 
> They then file and pay the taxes quarterly. All I do is enter hours for the pay period.


Hmm I will have to look into that. Its just way to easy the otherway I'm not on the hook for taxes or dealing with work comp. Email hours and he got a check the following week.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1778640 said:


> It's no different than the temp agency. I enter in the hours they worked and Quickbooks takes out the taxes and work comp automatically out of the checking account.
> 
> They then file and pay the taxes quarterly. All I do is enter hours for the pay period.


I assume Quickbooks knows what the MN tax rate is then?


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1778638 said:


> It was just a little later than I thought it would.
> 
> How long is it? I've built a lot of cabinets and furniture.
> 
> What he said^^
> 
> Go Luverne!!!! 27 -0 -1 And no St. Thomas!!!!
> 
> I heard Backstrom is out for the year too.
> 
> You said it, I just agreed.
> 
> This is true.
> 
> Don't feel bad. My brother has Chrons Disease where you need to go all of a sudden. He worked for us a few years ago and he got very creative when needed.
> 
> He also said Rochester would get nicked or something. Not sure what they will end up with but.........
> 
> Girls basketball playoffs in Victoria. Watched my niece and the Waconia team get jobbed by the refs in the first half and lose in OT. These girls are putting up 90+ points almost every game. What happened to girls scoring about 20 points???
> 
> Caƒe.  ****


Pantry is 21 and 7/8 wide opening hinge to hinge and 43 3/8 deep. So I really need a little smaller but want to utilize as much of that space as I can.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1778635 said:


> I'm still at .9" on hourly but it drags out until 06:00 now.
> 
> What the hell...


Mines been till 6am all along there's no blue bars after 1am or so


----------



## SnowGuy73

PremierL&L;1778643 said:


> Thought you said they had you back at 1 to 3 inches just wondering what end you think your going to end up with.


Way this season is going I don't even want to guess.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1778647 said:


> Mines been till 6am all along there's no blue bars after 1am or so


Mine only went until 00:00 before.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1778646 said:


> Pantry is 21 and 7/8 wide opening hinge to hinge and 43 3/8 deep. So I really need a little smaller but want to utilize as much of that space as I can.


Do you need it to fully extend or are you fine with it only coming say halfway out??


----------



## CityGuy

Might be true.


----------



## qualitycut

I'm at .04 now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1778645 said:


> I assume Quickbooks knows what the MN tax rate is then?


Yes, you download the payroll tax table.

One thing you need to enter is your unemployment rate for unemployment insurance. That's different for each company, depending on how much you use it.


----------



## qualitycut

Novak Weather
Just now*
Nice thaw on the way for much of so. MN on THUR/FRI. I've taken snow out of the picture too. Sprinkle?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1778644 said:


> Hmm I will have to look into that. Its just way to easy the otherway I'm not on the hook for taxes or dealing with work comp. Email hours and he got a check the following week.


Same with Quickbooks. Just enter the hours and print off the check.

Check stub is printed like a normal paycheck with all taxes listed, vacation, whatever.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1778657 said:


> Yes, you download the payroll tax table.
> 
> One thing you need to enter is your unemployment rate for unemployment insurance. That's different for each company, depending on how much you use it.


See there is way more crap that you guys need to deal with


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1778660 said:


> Same with Quickbooks. Just enter the hours and print off the check.
> 
> Check stub is printed like a normal paycheck with all taxes listed, vacation, whatever.


But your still liable for everything is what I am saying.

Edit for me its no different then paying a sub, I don't even need to 1099 at the end of the year


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1778659 said:


> Novak Weather
> Just now*
> Nice thaw on the way for much of so. MN on THUR/FRI. I've taken snow out of the picture too. Sprinkle?


Looks like low to mid 30's. The models show little to no snow either.

I'm calling it.........winters over. :laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1778666 said:


> Looks like low to mid 30's. The models show little to no snow either.
> 
> I'm calling it.........winters over. :laughing:


It was a good run with the snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1778666 said:


> Looks like low to mid 30's. The models show little to no snow either.
> 
> I'm calling it.........winters over. :laughing:


Gee, thanks......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1778664 said:


> But your still liable for everything is what I am saying.
> 
> Edit for me its no different then paying a sub, I don't even need to 1099 at the end of the year


For you it's like paying a truck payment.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1778667 said:


> It was a good run with the snow.


I hope I didn't jinx it like I did last year.

It better not melt too much in the next week. The hauling calls keep coming in and I don't want them to change their minds.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1778511 said:


> And I'm with skroum... Most of my days barely have 20% anymore, which is fine.
> 
> Let me get this stacking done, then this weekend I have a guy coming to look at the skid.


Thought you had a good operator now?



olsonbro;1778503 said:


> Novak sent out that graphic this morning. He's pretty much stuck to the same forecast since yesterday evening from what I've seem


Ahh I see... I thought he put the graphic out just before the snow came... he has been on a roll these last few...



LwnmwrMan22;1778551 said:


> Are you kidding? We do those with the Toro single stage. Bust it up with a scoop shovel and blow through it.


Yeah baby! I can hit 2-3 foot drifts with mine!



skorum03;1778558 said:


> I did. Sat next to the hot chick in training... Found out she's 19.....


So you're sayin' there's a chance???



Michael J. Donovan;1778581 said:


> you know, we let you guys talk about pretty much everything and anything in your thread (not just the weather) as we know this has become your own little area of the site, however, some things shouldn't be discussed in here. some of you guys act like we remove everything you post which is crazy and you guys know that. all we ask is for a little respect to the site, other members, etc. - so no need for vulgarities (such as the "f" bomb) and other things we have edited, etc.
> 
> again, thanks, we would appreciate it


You can drop the f bomb in here?



LwnmwrMan22;1778603 said:


> For work comp and payroll taxes it's roughly $3-4 per hour. Goes up as you pay more. More in the winter than summer, work comp rates are higher for snow work than lawn work.


Did not know snow was higher than lawn... I think I need to "reclassify."



jimslawnsnow;1778607 said:


>






BossPlow614;1778616 said:


> That'd basically be the same as my having my CPA do payroll or using Quickbooks' version.





LwnmwrMan22;1778640 said:


> It's no different than the temp agency. I enter in the hours they worked and Quickbooks takes out the taxes and work comp automatically out of the checking account.
> 
> They then file and pay the taxes quarterly. All I do is enter hours for the pay period.


I also have Quickbooks do it... not the work comp part... but it sure helps having them pay all the taxes and stuff... plus the guys like direct deposit.



BossPlow614;1778645 said:


> I assume Quickbooks knows what the MN tax rate is then?





LwnmwrMan22;1778657 said:


> Yes, you download the payroll tax table.
> 
> One thing you need to enter is your unemployment rate for unemployment insurance. That's different for each company, depending on how much you use it.


Lwnmwrman has it... and the State will send you a yearly report of what your rate is for unemployment, then you update QB.



SSS Inc.;1778666 said:


> Looks like low to mid 30's. The models show little to no snow either.
> 
> I'm calling it.........winters over. :laughing:


You shut your mouth!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1778669 said:


> For you it's like paying a truck payment.


Exactly, once I get more employees if I decided to go that route I will switch to a QuickBooks type deal. All the other responsibility with that is something I dont want to deal with if somethings wrong and the guberment wants to look at it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1778669 said:


> For you it's like paying a truck payment.


Did you say you use pay as you go work comp? I tried that and I just confused the person I talked to about all the risk categories and how guys do several things...


----------



## qualitycut

Well looks like no alarm setting for me. Knock knock


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1778679 said:


> Well looks like no alarm setting for me. Knock knock


Who's there?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1778678 said:


> Did you say you use pay as you go work comp? I tried that and I just confused the person I talked to about all the risk categories and how guys do several things...


For me it was easy to use pay as you go, as we invoice only for lawn, or only for snow with definitive dates.

I would just switch the classes April 1 and Nov 1.

SSS.....you never committed. You going with us next Thursday to the Pourhouse for the ChainSMOKERS concert?

$17.50 for general admission.


----------



## qualitycut

I see the irs lowered the 179 deductions back to 25k


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1778682 said:


> For me it was easy to use pay as you go, as we invoice only for lawn, or only for snow with definitive dates.
> 
> I would just switch the classes April 1 and Nov 1.
> 
> SSS.....you never committed. You going with us next Thursday to the Pourhouse for the ChainSMOKERS concert?
> 
> $17.50 for general admission.


Who do you use for pay as you go?


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1778683 said:


> I see the irs lowered the 179 deductions back to 25k


Yeah man... that's why all the commercials were on about that in December... I should have bought a truck then... or something expensive


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1778674 said:


> Thought you had a good operator now?
> 
> Ahh I see... I thought he put the graphic out just before the snow came... he has been on a roll these last few...
> 
> Yeah baby! I can hit 2-3 foot drifts with mine!
> 
> So you're sayin' there's a chance???
> 
> You can drop the f bomb in here?
> 
> Did not know snow was higher than lawn... I think I need to "reclassify."
> 
> 
> 
> I also have Quickbooks do it... not the work comp part... but it sure helps having them pay all the taxes and stuff... plus the guys like direct deposit.
> 
> Lwnmwrman has it... and the State will send you a yearly report of what your rate is for unemployment, then you update QB.
> 
> You shut your mouth!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


When will the state send the report to you?

This will be my first year with employees.


----------



## BossPlow614

Lmn, I hope you have SXM BPM on right now, it's #betaBPM, the 1 hour segment that showcases brand new EDM tracks that are sometimes on Electronic Area but not all are widely known yet. Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1778682 said:


> SSS.....you never committed. You going with us next Thursday to the Pourhouse for the ChainSMOKERS concert?
> 
> $17.50 for general admission.


Are you guys seriously going??


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1778692 said:


> Are you guys seriously going??


Doubt it, Lwnmrr works everyday


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1778689 said:


> When will the state send the report to you?
> 
> This will be my first year with employees.


Have you registered with UIMN yet? That's the first step. For the first year they start you at a base rate.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1778694 said:


> Doubt it, Lwnmrr works everyday


Good point.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1778694 said:


> Doubt it, Lwnmrr works everyday


Not next week, SSS said winter is over!!!


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1778695 said:


> Have you registered with UIMN yet? That's the first step. For the first year they start you at a base rate.


I'm on it.



LwnmwrMan22;1778697 said:


> Not next week, SSS said winter is over!!!


I still want 1 small event. Then it can all melt 

I'd love to go to that next week. But from now on I'm only going downtown if I'm on a party bus or staying at a hotel. I doubt any of my friends will want to go next week because they along with me spent a bunch at The Pourhouse Saturday as well as the hotel room plus we went out Thurs & Fri night last weekend too.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1778699 said:


> I'm on it.
> 
> I still want 1 small event. Then it can all melt
> 
> I'd love to go to that next week. But from now on I'm only going downtown if I'm on a party bus or staying at a hotel. I doubt any of my friends will want to go next week because they along with me spent a bunch at The Pourhouse Saturday as well as the hotel room plus we went out Thurs & Fri night last weekend too.


Who cares? Yolo


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1778703 said:


> Who cares? Yolo


Ha. Maybe if we were on our parent's dime like some of the people I know. But I'm not friends with them.


----------



## Drakeslayer

BossPlow614;1778699 said:


> I'm on it.
> 
> I still want 1 small event. Then it can all melt
> 
> I'd love to go to that next week. But from now on I'm only going downtown if I'm on a party bus or staying at a hotel. I doubt any of my friends will want to go next week because they along with me spent a bunch at The Pourhouse Saturday as well as the hotel room plus we went out Thurs & Fri night last weekend too.


Lwnmwrman's truck is a party bus. It heads downtown everyday,plays edm, and you can sleep in it.


----------



## BossPlow614

Drakeslayer;1778705 said:


> Lwnmwrman's truck is a party bus. It heads downtown everyday,plays edm, and you can sleep in it.


:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;1778705 said:


> Lwnmwrman's truck is a party bus. It heads downtown everyday,plays edm, and you can sleep in it.


True.... Plus the front end is all glittery and flashy in the downtown lights now.

I can turn the flasher on too.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1778704 said:


> Ha. Maybe if we were on our parent's dime like some of the people I know. But I'm not friends with them.


I spent A LOT of money at the bars from 20-24 Im talking 500 a week no joke. I look back and sometimes hate myself for it but really dont regret it, it was the funnest years of my life. You got have some fun when your young and dont have a family to worry about. Now I'm a tight*** with my money for the most part


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1778705 said:


> Lwnmwrman's truck is a party bus. It heads downtown everyday,plays edm, and you can sleep in it.


You may get injured or in an accident though


----------



## qualitycut

Check out this sweet Boss DXT setup
http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/hvo/4351052776.html


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1778710 said:


> I spent A LOT of money at the bars from 20-24 Im talking 500 a week no joke. I look back and sometimes hate myself for it but really dont regret it, it was the funnest years of my life. You got have some fun when your young and dont have a family to worry about. Now I'm a tight*** with my money for the most part


I probably spent close to that over the course of this whole weekend along with some shopping, I can see where you werent exactly happy with yourself. However it was definitely a blast. The weekend of the 15th will be another fun one, a friend's turning 21,she's so afraid of throwing up that night but it's really inevitable.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1778713 said:


> Check out this sweet Boss DXT setup
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/hvo/4351052776.html


A cutting edge? It's only been used 3 times.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1778718 said:


> A cutting edge? It's only been used 3 times.


Maybe he's like me and doesn't understand this whole no cutting edge thing right out of the gate. I still don't get it to be totally honest.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1778719 said:


> Maybe he's like me and doesn't understand this whole no cutting edge thing right out of the gate. I still don't get it to be totally honest.


I know its been explained a bunch but I dont get it. I think I'm going to Google it.


----------



## qualitycut

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=149541

Why not just make it shorter?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1778720 said:


> I know its been explained a bunch but I dont get it. I think I'm going to Google it.


I'm sure they're great plows but we're sticking with Blizzards and maybe a wideout for fun. I'm hung up on whether its you don't have to put it on right away or if you can't put it on right away.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1778719 said:


> Maybe he's like me and doesn't understand this whole no cutting edge thing right out of the gate. I still don't get it to be totally honest.


I don't get it at all either... I don't know what difference it would make to wear down the actual plow...


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1778722 said:


> I'm sure they're great plows but we're sticking with Blizzards and maybe a wideout for fun. I'm hung up on whether its you don't have to put it on right away or if you can't put it on right away.


The thing that has me interested in the wideout is the chain lift (would have came in handy the last couple days) and they seem quite a bit quicker. 6700.00 though


----------



## qualitycut

The only green in Dakota county is right where Dahl had the 1-2 stop


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1778722 said:


> I'm sure they're great plows but we're sticking with Blizzards and maybe a wideout for fun. I'm hung up on whether its *you don't have to put it on right away* or if you can't put it on right away.


That one I think...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1778710 said:


> I spent A LOT of money at the bars from 20-24 Im talking 500 a week no joke. I look back and sometimes hate myself for it but really dont regret it, it was the funnest years of my life. You got have some fun when your young and dont have a family to worry about. Now I'm a tight*** with my money for the most part


Did the same for about the same part of my life.

As I said before, I and a kid that worked for me would go out every night except Monday, until bar close, then go to Hinckley until about 5 am, sleep on an off ramp on the freeway for an hour on the way home, change back into work clothes, now grass all day, go home and take a shower, do it all the next day.

However, I don't regret it. Some of the most interesting times I had.


----------



## qualitycut

Clash of the Ozarks looks like it could be a good show


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1778726 said:


> That one I think...


They come with a built in cutting edge essentially. There are bolt holes so once the built in one gets wore down, you don't remove it, you bolt the new one o to it.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1778727 said:


> Did the same for about the same part of my life.
> 
> As I said before, I and a kid that worked for me would go out every night except Monday, until bar close, then go to Hinckley until about 5 am, sleep on an off ramp on the freeway for an hour on the way home, change back into work clothes, now grass all day, go home and take a shower, do it all the next day.
> 
> However, I don't regret it. Some of the most interesting times I had.


Lol I was that way in the winter, every night but Monday, no girls or good bar nights. Had a bar for each night of the week


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1778724 said:


> The thing that has me interested in the wideout is the chain lift (would have came in handy the last couple days) and they seem quite a bit quicker. 6700.00 though


The chain is exactly why my dad wants to get a wideout for himself next fall. That's really my only complaint on the blizzards we have is the lift time. You get use to it but after many years plowing with a straight western I do miss the speed. Pretty sure we will try a wideout next. Not sure how I feel about the rubber wing edges though. Whatever we do I could never go back to a straight blade.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1778729 said:


> They come with a built in cutting edge essentially. There are bolt holes so once the built in one gets wore down, you don't remove it, you bolt the new one o to it.


Good to know... pretty nice to plow with?


----------



## SSS Inc.

I just looked at some totals from this storm and wow..... Some spots have over 8" and still snowing.

Jim is screwed.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1778730 said:


> Lol I was that way in the winter, every night but Monday, no girls or good bar nights. Had a bar for each night of the week


That's what we did. Let me see... TNT Tuesday night, Club Extreme Wednesday, Quest Thursday, can't remember Friday night, Club Extreme or maybe Waterworks Saturday night, then we would head up to St. Cloud to hang with college buddies at First Street Station on Sundays.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1778727 said:


> Did the same for about the same part of my life.
> 
> As I said before, I and a kid that worked for me would go out every night except Monday, until bar close, then go to Hinckley until about 5 am, sleep on an off ramp on the freeway for an hour on the way home, change back into work clothes, now grass all day, go home and take a shower, do it all the next day.
> 
> However, I don't regret it. Some of the most interesting times I had.


Man that sounds like a blast but there's no way I could pull that off every day & night without sleeping for 2 days straight once every week.
I'd also weigh 500 lbs from all the drinking.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1778732 said:


> Good to know... pretty nice to plow with?


Once it's broke in, yes. At first it chatters quite a bit.


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1778734 said:


> I just looked at some totals from this storm and wow..... Some spots have over 8" and still snowing.


I saw that, Madelia 7.2", New Richland 8.3", glad they're getting that much & not us!


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1778692 said:


> Are you guys seriously going??


I'll go if you go. I'm not gonna be the only old guy there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1778734 said:


> I just looked at some totals from this storm and wow..... Some spots have over 8" and still snowing.
> 
> Jim is screwed.


Yeah.... I certainly don't need that right now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1778739 said:


> I'll go if you go. I'm not gonna be the only old guy there.


I think it'd be hilarious to all show up wearing our different plow brands on hats.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1778741 said:


> I think it'd be hilarious to all show up wearing our different plow brands on hats.


Haha then it'll be easy to find you guys. I dont wear hats..


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1778713 said:


> Check out this sweet Boss DXT setup
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/hvo/4351052776.html


I think that is one of lwnmwrman trucks


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1778741 said:


> I think it'd be hilarious to all show up wearing our different plow brands on hats.


It probably wouldn't meet dress code lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I saw people get shot, ended up at an apartment where the two gals ignored my buddy and I but put on a show for us, lost a buddy downtown Minneapolis, eventually found him, and immediately out of nowhere had two guys tell us we owed them $10 for the crack my buddy's buddy smoked.

Been in the middle of a bar brawl at the Quest with about 60 Asians where large chunks of hair were on the floor when it was over, been next to two gals getting it on, on the dance floor.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1778734 said:


> I just looked at some totals from this storm and wow..... Some spots have over 8" and still snowing.
> 
> Jim is screwed.


Albert lea has been in the dark green almost all night. That where he's at?


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1778739 said:


> I'll go if you go. I'm not gonna be the only old guy there.


We would probably be the only ones to show up. If it was Twin Peaks like those Iowa guys do all the time I'd be in.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1778744 said:


> It probably wouldn't meet dress code lol


I'm sure you're right.

Gonna call into WCCO right now if anyone is listening to a radio.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1778744 said:


> It probably wouldn't meet dress code lol


Dress code. I am out!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1778746 said:


> Albert lea has been in the dark green almost all night. That where he's at?


I think he is somewhere around Owatonna. That whole area has 6-8" totals. Just east of Rochester too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

On hold..........


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1778745 said:


> I saw people get shot, ended up at an apartment where the two gals ignored my buddy and I but put on a show for us, lost a buddy downtown Minneapolis, eventually found him, and immediately out of nowhere had two guys tell us we owed them $10 for the crack my buddy's buddy smoked.
> 
> Been in the middle of a bar brawl at the Quest with about 60 Asians where large chunks of hair were on the floor when it was over, been next to two gals getting it on, on the dance floor.


I have some stories very similar to that. Gosh now I'm getting really bumned out, my life sucks now lol and its mine and the gfs 2 year tomorrow and all I can think about is the two chicks in the bar doing things that wouldn't be allowed on tv. I think the videos are still on my phone.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1778752 said:


> On hold..........


This makes me want to walk out to my truck and listen but I am to lazy.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1778747 said:


> We would probably be the only ones to show up. If it was Twin Peaks like those Iowa guys do all the time I'd be in.


We got a hooters


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dang....commercial break.... Can't get nothing done waiting.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1778750 said:


> Dress code. I am out!


Me too. Unless I can get my daughter to bedazzle my jeans.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1778754 said:


> This makes me want to walk out to my truck and listen but I am to lazy.


I pulled it up on the computer. Jeremy is up next!!!!!


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1778757 said:


> Me too. Unless I can get my daughter to bedazzle my jeans.


Will she do a pair for me?


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1778745 said:


> I saw people get shot, ended up at an apartment where the two gals ignored my buddy and I but put on a show for us, lost a buddy downtown Minneapolis, eventually found him, and immediately out of nowhere had two guys tell us we owed them $10 for the crack my buddy's buddy smoked.
> 
> Been in the middle of a bar brawl at the Quest with about 60 Asians where large chunks of hair were on the floor when it was over, been next to two gals getting it on, on the dance floor.


 at the guys wanting money because your buddy's buddy smoked their crack. Thats why I prefer a hotel (take a taxi to the club) or party bus that drops everyone off at the club, no dealing with that. And you can drink a bunch and not worry about where you're sleeping that night.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1778758 said:


> I pulled it up on the computer. Jeremy is up next!!!!!


:laughing:


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1778758 said:


> I pulled it up on the computer. Jeremy is up next!!!!!


Wonder if I can do it on my phone.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1778734 said:


> I just looked at some totals from this storm and wow..... Some spots have over 8" and still snowing.
> 
> Jim is screwed.


Oh my god I feel bad for him... that just sucks... that's why I never trust these clippers...


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1778741 said:


> I think it'd be hilarious to all show up wearing our different plow brands on hats.


You'd laugh your ass off at some of the hats I wear.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1778760 said:


> at the guys wanting money because your buddy's buddy smoked their crack. Thats why I prefer a hotel (take a taxi to the club) or party bus that drops everyone off at the club, no dealing with that.


My buddy's buddy headed to the bathroom, then we didn't see him the rest of the night.

He just happened to be against a wall on the way back to the car, but the odd part is it wasn't the way we went to the club.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1778764 said:


> You'd laugh your ass off at some of the hats I wear.


Best one I had was "Chicks Rule!"


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1778763 said:


> Oh my god I feel bad for him... that just sucks... that's why I never trust these clippers...


Someone is going to get 10". 50 miles north and we would all be screwed. Nobody had that on their maps. :laughing:


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1778758 said:


> I pulled it up on the computer. Jeremy is up next!!!!!


Download the cbs local app, you can listen to wcc830, I have it on my phone right now. This should be interesting :laughing:


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1778747 said:


> We would probably be the only ones to show up. If it was Twin Peaks like those Iowa guys do all the time I'd be in.


Hah! You're probably right.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I played war. Uh oh..... Annes up first. Then Jeremy.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1778758 said:


> I pulled it up on the computer. Jeremy is up next!!!!!


Did I miss it???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dang top of the hour....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ann's point was weak. Mine is much better. Haven't talked with Al for years.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hang on Jeremy. Its worth it.


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1778767 said:


> Someone is going to get 10". 50 miles north and we would all be screwed. Nobody had that on their maps. :laughing:


Nowack was once again the most accurate.

Wtf, now another break!! "Jeremy hang on as well"


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1778772 said:


> Did I miss it???


Nope. .........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1778775 said:


> Hang on Jeremy. Its worth it.


I got stuff to get done!! Can't sit in the truck all night!!!


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1778774 said:


> Ann's point was weak. Mine is much better. Haven't talked with Al for years.


This topic is lame though, here I thought itd be about snow plowing or something or an overworked snow business owner. Haha


----------



## qualitycut

I got it up on the computer


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1778780 said:


> This topic is lame though, here I thought itd be about snow plowing or something or an overworked snow business owner. Haha


Just wait.........

Think the last time I talked with Al it was for Full Contact Trivia.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1778777 said:


> Nope. .........


Ok ready got the app downloaded


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1778778 said:


> I got stuff to get done!! Can't sit in the truck all night!!!


Hang on there!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I don't even know what the topic is????


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1778776 said:


> Nowack was once again the most accurate.


Kind of.... I having nothing against the guy but had he updated several times he would have followed the others as well. Nobody said 8"+. Models said ) for the metro last night then jumped this morning to come back down again. He just skipped the morning update. Had things really shifted north he would have posted that and jumped on board.


----------



## qualitycut

Wow my computer is slower than crap.


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1778753 said:


> I have some stories very similar to that. Gosh now I'm getting really bumned out, my life sucks now lol and its mine and the gfs 2 year tomorrow and all I can think about is the two chicks in the bar doing things that wouldn't be allowed on tv. I think the videos are still on my phone.


Dont worry, I'll try my best to enjoy what you cant now! LOL


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1778767 said:


> Someone is going to get 10". 50 miles north and we would all be screwed. Nobody had that on their maps. :laughing:


Yeah what the heck?!?! This is nuts!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1778785 said:


> I don't even know what the topic is????


Kids playing with guns I think. Tell them you still point a finger like a gun at the tv when you watch the weather. You're not a criminal its just all in good fun.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1778785 said:


> I don't even know what the topic is????


Whatever you want!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1778792 said:


> Whatever you want!!


It's gonna go that way.


----------



## SSS Inc.

How are you posting while on hold????

My phone isn't that sweet apparently. Give a plowsite shout out.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1778795 said:


> How are you posting while on hold????


Speaker phone or hands free while in his truck.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Stop using dirty needles!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1778796 said:


> Speaker phone or hands free while in his truck.


Good phone?? Samsung S4. Bluetooth.


----------



## qualitycut

My phone is way different then online
Edit phones way quicker I guess


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1778797 said:


> Stop using dirty needles!!!!


The cbs app is about a minute behind the live radio.


----------



## Green Grass

BossPlow614;1778800 said:


> The cbs app is about a minute behind the live radio.


Same here.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1778790 said:


> Kids playing with guns I think. Tell them you still point a finger like a gun at the tv when you watch the weather. You're not a criminal its just all in good fun.


My 2 year old uses legos as guns... no one ever taught him that... Thumbs Up


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1778802 said:


> My 2 year old uses legos as guns... no one ever taught him that... Thumbs Up


Same around this house. Also sounds like mine is remodeling in his room right now.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1778795 said:


> Give a plowsite shout out.


Yeah baby!


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1778802 said:


> My 2 year old uses legos as guns... no one ever taught him that... Thumbs Up


Four year old makes guns out of everything.


----------



## SSS Inc.

caƒe Anne in Edina!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

This chick is dumb.....


----------



## Green Grass

Nobody cares about Ann


----------



## OC&D

For the record, I don't have a flake here*

*I mean, besides myself anyhow.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1778806 said:


> caƒe Anne in Edina!!


I guess **** is no longer a bad word.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Seriously, Tell them how you shoot the tv when Dave Dahl is on. And you're normal.......right.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1778805 said:


> Four year old makes guns out of everything.


That's awesome


----------



## BossPlow614

Green Grass;1778803 said:


> Same around this house. Also sounds like mine is remodeling in his room right now.


Ha. Sounds like hes up a bit late? Maybe he can give Hamel's guy some pointers haha.

And yes ca € e Ann from Edina! Bring on Jeremy from "xx" parking lot near Forest Lake.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1778810 said:


> I guess **** is no longer a bad word.


You have to know how to type it. ƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒ


----------



## SSS Inc.

You need to just keep talking. I use to love messing with the radio guys. Don't end it until he cuts you off.


----------



## Green Grass

BossPlow614;1778814 said:


> Ha. Sounds like hes up a bit late? Maybe he can give Hamel's guy some pointers haha.
> 
> And yes ca € e Ann from Edina! Bring on Jeremy from "xx" parking lot near Forest Lake.


It's 12:15 he should be sleeping!!!


----------



## qualitycut

I wanna call in and tell this lady how stupid she is, so is the news guy. I hate these people who probably have never shot a gun making logic of people who have them


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1778816 said:


> You need to just keep talking. I use to love messing with the radio guys. Don't end it until he cuts you off.


fillibuster!!!


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1778815 said:


> You have to know how to type it. ƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒ


Don't know how to do that on my phone.


----------



## qualitycut

When's he going to be on?


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1778821 said:


> When's he going to be on?


Next week at this rate.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Sounds like this lady needs some protein....


----------



## SSS Inc.

Someone needs to get rid of Anne from Edina. Caƒe!
"Now nothing more than amusement"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sheesh....


----------



## cbservicesllc

here we go...


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1778824 said:


> Someone needs to get rid of Anne from Edina. Caƒe!
> "Now nothing more than amusement"


She's easy for them to talk to shes dumb


----------



## SSS Inc.

Thank God.


----------



## cbservicesllc

I hope that's a joke Jeremy....


----------



## qualitycut

Haha........


----------



## Green Grass

I want to play king of the hill!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Roping it off. NOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Interrupt him Jeremy!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1778832 said:


> Roping it off. NOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


Such a joke... sounds like something Osseo schools would do...


----------



## SSS Inc.

They need Helmets!


----------



## qualitycut

Such a soft voice jeremy


----------



## Green Grass

My son says he is bored. I told him to go to bed


----------



## SSS Inc.

Lwn's kids play video games.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1778836 said:


> Such a soft voice jeremy


What can I say.... It's one of my endearing qualities.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1778835 said:


> They need Helmets!


And elbow pads and shin pads


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1778838 said:


> Lwn's kids play video games.


So does he!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1778836 said:


> Such a soft voice jeremy


But he's a social butterfly I heard. :laughing:


----------



## cbservicesllc

I can't believe they roped off the snow piles........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Guess I should be more aware of my tie downs than the radio...... Lost one between Lino and Forest Lake.

Hope the DOT isn't out tonight!!!


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1778843 said:


> I can't believe they roped off the snow piles........


I would sign a waiver so my kids could play on it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

That was fun lwnmwr. I love being on the radio and tv. I pretented I was a clown and went to clown college when I was 11 on wcco. I ended my career with MA rosco as a special guest for an hour for the fishing opener on channel 9. Still can't believe I did that one. 

Nice work.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1778843 said:


> I can't believe they roped off the snow piles........


I should be over there towards morning. I'll snap a pic.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Kept waiting for an opportunity to get plowsite, Richard, bedazzled something in, but couldn't fit it in......didn't really want to blurt it out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Someone gonna snag 54,000 quick??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

No?????????


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1778842 said:


> But he's a social butterfly I heard. :laughing:


Sure sounds like it ha.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'll just keep posting then......


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1778845 said:


> I would sign a waiver so my kids could play on it.


I would as well...



LwnmwrMan22;1778847 said:


> I should be over there towards morning. I'll snap a pic.


Please do... It makes me want to run into a wall...


----------



## OC&D

What the hell did I miss?!?


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1778855 said:


> What the hell did I miss?!?


Lwnmrr on wcco 830


----------



## jimslawnsnow

OC&D;1778855 said:


> What the hell did I miss?!?


I was confused as well


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1778856 said:


> Lwnmrr on wcco 830


 damnit!


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1778857 said:


> I was confused as well


How much snow?


----------



## OC&D

In case anyone cares, I still ain't got a flake. 

I'm going nighty night.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1778861 said:


> In case anyone cares, I still ain't got a flake.
> 
> I'm going nighty night.


I haven't looked outside but doubt I do


----------



## BossPlow614

Snow, bano, unit, polaris, premierL&L, NoProServ, and whoever else I'm forgetting are going to be very confused when they read the thread in the morning. Lol.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1778860 said:


> How much snow?


Haven't measured but can still see cat prints and old tire tracks from the last snow. Guessing 4-5. New Richland is 30 or so miles sw for over 8 and Albert Lea which is 40 miles or so south sounds like will get 10" or more


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hoping to start at 2 now. At least that's when everyone is suppose to be here


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1778864 said:


> Haven't measured but can still see cat prints and old tire tracks from the last snow. Guessing 4-5. New Richland is 30 or so miles sw for over 8 and Albert Lea which is 40 miles or so south sounds like will get 10" or more


Well 4-5 is better than 10+


----------



## PremierL&L

BossPlow614;1778863 said:


> Snow, bano, unit, polaris, premierL&L, NoProServ, and whoever else I'm forgetting are going to be very confused when they read the thread in the morning. Lol.


Not confused just caught up lol now I wish I would have stayed up though, last flakes dropping by me not official but just over a 1/4" for me. Goodnight and Goodluck, Lnmwrmn get back to work so your done by Thursday so we can go clubbing and pretend we're 21 again!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1778866 said:


> Well 4-5 is better than 10+


That's what I was just discussing with one of the guys. It's plenty since we're so tight on room


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1778868 said:


> That's what I was just discussing with one of the guys. It's plenty since we're so tight on room


Still sucks if you dont want snow. Hopefully everything goes good an quickly.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1778734 said:


> I just looked at some totals from this storm and wow..... Some spots have over 8" and still snowing.
> 
> Jim is screwed.


I did say 6 plus......


----------



## unit28

Back at 5
Out:.....


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1778863 said:


> Snow, bano, unit, polaris, premierL&L, NoProServ, and whoever else I'm forgetting are going to be very confused when they read the thread in the morning. Lol.


Oh I did just a lot of reading to get caught up


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Measured on the road at 3" to 3 1/2"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gotta take a break for a while. Right knee isn't enjoying being jammed in the skid for hours.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm starting to think there are more lurkers here than I previously thought.

Looking at the NWS facebook posts, sure are a lot of "Outdoor Services" that give the NWS grief.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1778873 said:


> Measured on the road at 3" to 3 1/2"


I'm guessing we have 0" here I didn't measure though


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1778879 said:


> Gotta take a break for a while. Right knee isn't enjoying being jammed in the skid for hours.


That's the one bad thing about skids you can't change your sitting position to much


----------



## SnowGuy73

15, clear, calm
05:53


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Forecast Discussion agrees with SSS. The fat lady is singing. Get ready for summer work.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I ended up with a dusting, a far cry from the 2-4 or 1-3" but I'm not complaining.


----------



## SnowGuy73

9.5" in mapleton, MN.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1778908 said:


> Forecast Discussion agrees with SSS. The fat lady is singing. Get ready for summer work.


Ha! Ill believe it when I see it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1778918 said:


> Ha! Ill believe it when I see it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1632368 said:


> Hot off of the press from Novak... Even though he has been a little off lately, I figured I'd pass it along.


Whaaaaa??? A comment from Snow guy that Novak was off???? Really???


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1778908 said:


> Forecast Discussion agrees with SSS. The fat lady is singing. Get ready for summer work.


One more storm then I'm ready to start mowing and landscaping


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If anyone cares.... Last Thanksgiving we were on page 902. That means since 2008-2013, we did 900 pages. From Thanksgiving to basically March 1, 1800 pages.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Apparently mapleton is at 10.5" now, per Marler.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1778927 said:


> Whaaaaa??? A comment from Snow guy that Novak was off???? Really???


FWIW, this is from April of '13.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1778927 said:


> Whaaaaa??? A comment from Snow guy that Novak was off???? Really???


When was that from?


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1778931 said:


> FWIW, this is from April of '13.


Ah......................


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sure hope it stays clear and sunny today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1778941 said:


> Sure hope it stays clear and sunny today.


And tomorrow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1778942 said:


> And tomorrow.


And Friday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1778942 said:


> And tomorrow.


Agreed.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

I am officially down to my last load of salt. Enough for one more application.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1778943 said:


> And Friday.


And Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## TKLAWN

NWS already added freezing drizzle Thursday night and fri.


----------



## Polarismalibu

TKLAWN;1778971 said:


> NWS already added freezing drizzle Thursday night and fri.


They have me for Friday night as well now


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1778908 said:



> Forecast Discussion agrees with SSS. The fat lady is singing. Get ready for summer work.


Is this your version of SSS calling it and saying winter is over???



SnowGuy73;1778918 said:


> Ha! Ill believe it when I see it.


I'm with this guy... just like when they've said "the next 7 days look dry" or "this should be the last of the cold."


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1778974 said:


> Is this your version of SSS calling it and saying winter is over???
> 
> I'm with this guy... just like when they've said "the next 7 days look dry" or "this should be the last of the cold."


I'm not calling anything. I'm just saying the forecast discussion talks like SSS .

Although I DID say yesterday's snow would go SE.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1778976 said:


> I'm not calling anything. I'm just saying the forecast discussion talks like SSS .
> 
> Although I DID say yesterday's snow would go SE.


I know, I know, wishful thinking right?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Be screwed not blowing it


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1778971 said:


> NWS already added freezing drizzle Thursday night and fri.


I guess I will get to use up my salt then.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1778979 said:


> Be screwed not blowing it


To hell with that!

Sorry man


----------



## SnowGuy73

What time does the hockey tournament start?


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1778982 said:


> What time does the hockey tournament start?


I think 11


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1778982 said:


> What time does the hockey tournament start?


I know Chisago Lakes plays at 1. Not sure if there's a game before.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1778979 said:


> Be screwed not blowing it


I see a entire curbline across the street. I also wouldn't care if they had snow flowing into the drive.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Thank you gentlemen.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

+2° F 1/2 way between Pease and Foley.


----------



## OC&D

Not even a dusting here.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1779019 said:


> Not even a dusting here.......


Told ya last night that TK and Quality had nothing to worry about.

Gotta sit at my landfill. My keys don't work. Sucks cause I coulda had this plowed fairly quick and been on the way back home.

Guy will be here about 10.


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;1778873 said:


> Measured on the road at 3" to 3 1/2"


That's what I said you would get couple days ago.

And not much nything for us this week up here

Glad you didn't get more than that

Stay warm.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Wonder how long this forecast will hold for..... I give it until noon or so.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1779022 said:


> Told ya last night that TK and Quality had nothing to worry about.
> 
> Gotta sit at my landfill. My keys don't work. Sucks cause I coulda had this plowed fairly quick and been on the way back home.
> 
> Guy will be here about 10.


That sucks.


----------



## CityGuy

Be sure the storm drains and your gutter down spouts/sump pump outlets are clear. The big melt is on for the next few days.


----------



## skorum03

It was so nice having the diesel fire right up with barely any hesitation this morning.


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1779042 said:


> Be sure the storm drains and your gutter down spouts/sump pump outlets are clear. The big melt is on for the next few days.


Going to clear my drains this afternoon as the curb splits in front of my driveway of course so I know where all the water is going to sit if it can't go anywhere.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1779042 said:


> Be sure the storm drains and your gutter down spouts/sump pump outlets are clear. The big melt is on for the next few days.


Yup, it will be nice.


----------



## qualitycut

Just got a call to plow a 80 ft ling cell tower road. Hmm. Not sure what to charge. Im heading to look at it to see if I can even get in there


----------



## qualitycut

Well that was dumb 20 min after she called I was there and someone was doing it already

At least its sunny out


----------



## SnowGuy73

Never thought is be so excited about 19° on march 5th.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1779105 said:


> Well that was dumb 20 min after she called I was there and someone was doing it already
> 
> At least its sunny out


You gotta love it!

Did you at least give her some crap for wasting your time and fuel?


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1779108 said:


> Never thought is be so excited about 19° on march 5th.


I know think I might grab a lawn char and a beer in sit on the snow covered patio


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1779111 said:


> I know think I might grab a lawn char and a beer in sit on the snow covered patio


Haha. Not a bad idea!


----------



## SnowGuy73

State hockey tournament is about to begin.

19°


----------



## Camden

Poor Luverne goes undefeated all season, doesn't get seeded in the state tournament and then draws Hermantown....ouch!

14 and sunny


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1779122 said:


> Poor Luverne goes undefeated all season, doesn't get seeded in the state tournament and then draws Hermantown....ouch!
> 
> 14 and sunny


Ya, not looking to good for them so far either.

19°


----------



## SnowGuy73

Tie game!

19°


----------



## qualitycut

Washed the plow but left the truck so its a wash.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1779122 said:


> Poor Luverne goes undefeated all season, doesn't get seeded in the state tournament and then draws Hermantown....ouch!
> 
> 14 and sunny


But they just Scored! I like Hermantown, always have, but I'm pulling for Luverne.


----------



## NorthernProServ

BossPlow614;1778863 said:


> Snow, bano, unit, polaris, premierL&L, NoProServ, and whoever else I'm forgetting are going to be very confused when they read the thread in the morning. Lol.


You have that right, was catching up this morning reading back and needless to say...wow lol!!!

I was reading over it so quick just looking for something related to snow!

HA


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1779131 said:


> Washed the plow but left the truck so its a wash.


I was debating on washing the work truck tomorrow morning... Undecided yet.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1779138 said:


> You have that right, was catching up this morning reading back and needless to say...wow lol!!!
> 
> I was reading over it so quick just looking for something related to snow!
> 
> HA


I must've missed something.... I normally don't look back to see what I missed though either.

Not much important stuff discussed on here. Lol.

20°


----------



## SSS Inc.

I hope this mornings gfs is wrong. Almost 1/2" of precip on Tuesday and mostly rain. Thats way too much rain. Long ways away.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1779142 said:


> I must've missed something.... I normally don't look back to see what I missed though either.
> 
> Not much important stuff discussed on here. Lol.
> 
> 20°


Did you hear Jeremy on the radio?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1779143 said:


> I hope this mornings gfs is wrong. Almost 1/2" of precip on Tuesday and mostly rain. Thats way too much rain. Long ways away.


I hope its wrong too, I hope its ALL rain!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1779145 said:


> Did you hear Jeremy on the radio?


Who's Jeremy, and when?


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1779146 said:


> I hope its wrong too, I hope its ALL rain!


Thats fine but there is no place for 1/2" of rain right now. I don't think there is a storm drain open in MPLS.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1779149 said:


> Thats fine but there is no place for 1/2" of rain right now. I don't think there is a storm drain open in MPLS.


Ya, that would be a mess.

It'd be like last February.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1779147 said:


> Who's Jeremy, and when?


Lwnmwrman was on wcco late last night.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1779151 said:


> Lwnmwrman was on wcco late last night.


Haha. Nope, I would've been sleeping.

What did I miss?


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1779152 said:


> Haha. Nope, I would've been sleeping.
> 
> What did I miss?


Talking about teachers not letting kids play king of the mountain or something. He talked about how he plowed up a big pile by the playground and they roped it off


----------



## Camden

He also talked about how he's able to drive, plow, use a snowblower and spread salt while continually posting on this site.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1779156 said:


> Talking about teachers not letting kids play king of the mountain or something. He talked about how he plowed up a big pile by the playground and they roped it off


Ah, ok............


----------



## skorum03

When you guys put a bid in on complex for summer maintenance, how long do you usually wait to hear back?


----------



## skorum03

Camden;1779158 said:


> He also talked about how he's able to drive, plow, use a snowblower and spread salt while continually posting on this site.


A man of many talents. A true multi-tasker


----------



## Camden

skorum03;1779161 said:


> When you guys put a bid in on complex for summer maintenance, how long do you usually wait to hear back?


Depends. Some places need to hold a meeting to discuss their options while others allow the maintenance director to make the call. There's no real time table.


----------



## skorum03

Camden;1779165 said:


> Depends. Some places need to hold a meeting to discuss their options while others allow the maintenance director to make the call. There's no real time table.


I'm pretty new to the commercial maintenance side of things so I'm just curious. Homeowners usually agree to a price within 24 hours, so maybe I shouldn't be surprised if I don't hear anything for a week?


----------



## olsonbro

skorum03;1779169 said:


> I'm pretty new to the commercial maintenance side of things so I'm just curious. Homeowners usually agree to a price within 24 hours, so maybe I shouldn't be surprised if I don't hear anything for a week?


I wouldn't worry about hearing within a week. Most HOA's have scheduled board meetings to make decisions on that stuff. Sometimes they are 30days from when you submitted the proposal. 
No harm in sending an email after a week asking how things are looking and when the decision will be made though.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1779169 said:


> I'm pretty new to the commercial maintenance side of things so I'm just curious. Homeowners usually agree to a price within 24 hours, so maybe I shouldn't be surprised if I don't hear anything for a week?


Most I have bid on have board meetings towards the end of the month. I just got a bid sheet for a place that takes percentages out or won't pay for that month probably passing on it makes me a little nervous they have that much power over me.


----------



## skorum03

olsonbro;1779172 said:


> I wouldn't worry about hearing within a week. Most HOA's have scheduled board meetings to make decisions on that stuff. Sometimes they are 30days from when you submitted the proposal.
> No harm in sending an email after a week asking how things are looking and when the decision will be made though.


Yeah that makes sense. Thanks


----------



## Camden

skorum03;1779169 said:


> I'm pretty new to the commercial maintenance side of things so I'm just curious. Homeowners usually agree to a price within 24 hours, so maybe I shouldn't be surprised if I don't hear anything for a week?


A week is nothing. There's a lot that goes into it...they could be seeking out additional bids, they could be deciding whether or not to do things in house, they could be re-assessing their needs...it could be anything.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1779174 said:


> Most I have bid on have board meetings towards the end of the month. I just got a bid sheet for a place that takes percentages out or won't pay for that month probably passing on it makes me a little nervous they have that much power over me.


How can they do that? I suppose if you sign it then whatever is in writing goes.


----------



## skorum03

Fleet farm in Hudson called today. They want a bid. So thats nice. If I get enough work I'm going to quit the bartending job and then just be able to drink there instead.


----------



## SSS Inc.

This 8th grader on Luverne is good. He's already 6'-1"


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1779186 said:


> This 8th grader on Luverne is good. He's already 6'-1"


How long until he leaves for the national development program in Ann Arbor I wonder


----------



## skorum03

skorum03;1779188 said:


> How long until he leaves for the national development program in Ann Arbor I wonder


Or is he not Hudson Fasching good?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1779143 said:


> I hope this mornings gfs is wrong. Almost 1/2" of precip on Tuesday and mostly rain. Thats way too much rain. Long ways away.


Could be snow by next week...


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;1779190 said:


> Or is he not Hudson Fasching good?


Not yet. They said he is a young 8th grader too. I guess he could be 13 only. Crazy.


----------



## qualitycut

Just had a customer email and ask for my billing address to send me a tip for plowing so much this winter. Curious if its going to be 20 or 100.


----------



## qualitycut

The only thing about the warm up I'm not looking forward to is all the dog pee in the snow Thats going to melt and then they walk through.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1779197 said:


> just had a customer email and ask for my billing address to send me a tip for plowing so much this winter. Curious if its going to be 20 or 100.


$5.00......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

First 1/2 of the cylinder paid for.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1779158 said:


> He also talked about how he's able to drive, plow, use a snowblower and spread salt while continually posting on this site.


Oh stop.... You're too kind.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1779143 said:


> I hope this mornings gfs is wrong. Almost 1/2" of precip on Tuesday and mostly rain. Thats way too much rain. Long ways away.


That will make a mess!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Spring has SPRUNG!!


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1779216 said:


> Spring has SPRUNG!!


Until we see short, shorts out then it hasn't.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1779223 said:


> Until we see short, shorts out then it hasn't.


I'm wearing mine right now!!


----------



## wintergreen82

Finally done. Any spot we back drug this morning has started to melt and break apart and getting people calling saying it was done all sloppy. We plowed our north route at just over 2" and my south route had 6" + A few cities over got just over a foot. They were forecasted at 1-3 yesterday morning. Need a new skid operator as we bought him a truck to haul the skid around with and he hasn't gained any time. He is doing properties in the same time as our old 9ft blade. We have a 12' blade now and we just can't get thru to him on why he is so slow. Also there is about 2-3 ft on our roofs down here and we ended up raking them this afternoon and they are HEAVY.


----------



## qualitycut

Looks like the wild made a couple more moves today.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1779301 said:


> Looks like the wild made a couple more moves today.


Heard that but wasn't really on my radar... good moves?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Probably a good thing I have the skid steer with......

Wish I had a blower though.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1779326 said:


> Probably a good thing I have the skid steer with......
> 
> Wish I had a blower though.


How do you even know where the road is?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1779332 said:


> How do you even know where the road is?


Google Earth and go off of the vents scattered about.


----------



## DDB

LwnmwrMan22;1779337 said:


> Google Earth and go off of the vents scattered about.


The "birds eye" view on bing.com is also good for this.


----------



## OC&D

djagusch;1779223 said:


> Until we see short, shorts out then it hasn't.


With my luck I'll see someone like Shelby from Axmen in daisy dukes.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1779345 said:


> With my luck I'll see someone like Shelby from Axmen in daisy dukes.


I sent you a text...


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1779337 said:


> Google Earth and go off of the vents scattered about.


Now if we could just transpose that right to the GPS in the truck, _that_ would be cool! Then even SSS could go plow landfills!


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1779350 said:


> I sent you a text...


So you did. I was meeting with a client and then forgot to look afterwards.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm sure Camden loves to see the road drifted like this.....


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1779355 said:


> I'm sure Camden loves to see the road drifted like this.....


I gotta admit I'm a bit jealous. It's such a beautiful day I wouldn't mind going out and moving a little snow with zero pressure! Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Kinda hard to see..... At this landfill there are multiple "mini" flares. If you look close you can see it at the end of the "road".

Anyways, this is a rogue flare, there isn't a road to it, so you just start plowing across the top of the landfill.


----------



## BossPlow614

Had a resi client write on their invoice that was returned with their check from last month complaining of how narrow their driveway had gotten and that the pile (only spot to put snow because they always had their garbage cans sitting to the left of the pile whereas before It could easily take half the snow) is huge & protruding out into the driveway which is an L shape. W.e. I guess they haven't been outside much in the past 2.5 months & realize none of the snow has melted.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1778990 said:


> I see a entire curbline across the street. I also wouldn't care if they had snow flowing into the drive.


Not sure how you see curb. Its 3-4 feet out. I don't do the homes across the street. These town homes run the entire length on this side of the street. A lot of banks are 7' plus


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;1779161 said:


> When you guys put a bid in on complex for summer maintenance, how long do you usually wait to hear back?


Sometimes the day before grass needs mowing or on march 31 you get a call that you got it starting April 1st and snow is predicted. Happened last year. Bid in November of 12 and signed april13


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1779373 said:


> Not sure how you see curb. Its 3-4 feet out. I don't do the homes across the street. These town homes run the entire length on this side of the street. A lot of banks are 7' plus


I meant wing it down the road.


----------



## qualitycut

Just seen on tv that los Angelos drivers spend an average of 64 hours a week in traffic. No thanks.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1779383 said:


> Just seen on tv that los Angelos drivers spend an average of 64 hours a week in traffic. No thanks.


Not possible.... 9 hours / day, even on the weekends? You work 8. That's 17 hours per day.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

What a mess


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1779382 said:


> I meant wing it down the road.


The other side is private residential. On my side its all mail boxes in between the drives. I'll try to get a birds eye view


----------



## OC&D

jimslawnsnow;1779376 said:


> Sometimes the day before grass needs mowing or on march 31 you get a call that you got it starting April 1st and snow is predicted. Happened last year. Bid in November of 12 and signed april13


Yeah, a buddy of mine does a lot of town homes, and it's crazy how they'll drag their feet on a decision, but then they finally make one and expect the contractor to get right on it.  One huge one did that a few years back at the last minute a day before the first big snow in the fall. He had to decline--he had no time to gather the added man power and equipment to take on that much additional work. Idiots.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1779383 said:


> Just seen on tv that los Angelos drivers spend an average of 64 hours a week in traffic. No thanks.


my aunt live in Cali,
she said it's that bad on a good day


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1779383 said:


> Just seen on tv that los Angelos drivers spend an average of 64 hours a week in traffic. No thanks.


The real tragedy would be living in LA, and California in general. Silly excuse for a state.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Here's just the first few. Town homes on the bottom and top are the residentials. You can see the mail boxes as well. I plowed the road so my drives didn't fill in. City plow put 4'x4' in the drives and mail boxes


----------



## qualitycut




----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1779395 said:


> Here's just the first few. Town homes on the bottom and top are the residentials. You can see the mail boxes as well. I plowed the road so my drives didn't fill in. City plow put 4'x4' in the drives and mail boxes


O now I see it didn't look like there was anything on the otherside


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1779398 said:


> O now I see it didn't look like there was anything on the otherside


Its hard to tell with all the snow


----------



## qualitycut

Beer flavored jelly bellys are good


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Packed it in for the day.

Getting dark, don't want to get stuck in the middle of basically nowhere in the dark.

Guy called, has another landfill about 15 miles south of this one to do tomorrow anyways.

My W. 7th property called. Not sure how this works, but apparently they have water leaking in all over the property through the foundation.

They want me to bring my guys down and clear the snow around the foundation, 3'.

This building is 2 blocks long, 1 block wide.

Gonna see what they think the budget is going to be on this project.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1779418 said:


> Packed it in for the day.
> 
> Getting dark, don't want to get stuck in the middle of basically nowhere in the dark.
> 
> Guy called, has another landfill about 15 miles south of this one to do tomorrow anyways.
> 
> My W. 7th property called. Not sure how this works, but apparently they have water leaking in all over the property through the foundation.
> 
> They want me to bring my guys down and clear the snow around the foundation, 3'.
> 
> This building is 2 blocks long, 1 block wide.
> 
> Gonna see what they think the budget is going to be on this project.


What is aling the building? Could you blow it with a skid or is it all landscape. Shoveling would suck I will bring a cooler and a lawn chair


----------



## albhb3

so did anyone watch the skidoo release last night for roflmao you get a rainbow sticker glitter and Ronald McDonald colors. Ill be snow checking axys X before long


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1779427 said:


> What is aling the building? Could you blow it with a skid or is it all landscape. Shoveling would suck I will bring a cooler and a lawn chair


Well....

Seems there are these areas that they supposedly want dug out.

I'm not sure why, cause if they aren't filled in, they will just leak again.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1779418 said:


> My W. 7th property called. Not sure how this works, but apparently they have water leaking in all over the property through the foundation.
> 
> They want me to bring my guys down and clear the snow around the foundation, 3'.
> 
> This building is 2 blocks long, 1 block wide.
> 
> Gonna see what they think the budget is going to be on this project.


That sounds like it would have The Suck™ big time. Have fun with all that!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1779437 said:


> That sounds like it would have The Suck™ big time. Have fun with all that!


Yeah, I'm pretty sure I'm just going to walk away from it.

Not sure why it wouldn't be the responsibility of the construction company.


----------



## TKLAWN

albhb3;1779430 said:


> so did anyone watch the skidoo release last night for roflmao you get a rainbow sticker glitter and Ronald McDonald colors. Ill be snow checking axys X before long


I like it, sled is sick!


----------



## albhb3

TKLAWN;1779450 said:


> I like it, sled is sick!


don't worry it wont snow next year then


----------



## qualitycut

I'm going to need to spin my truck tomorrow, all the ice melted off the one side of the running board


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1779431 said:


> Well....
> 
> Seems there are these areas that they supposedly want dug out.
> 
> I'm not sure why, cause if they aren't filled in, they will just leak again.


Wouldn't all the water just drain back in there?


----------



## qualitycut

If anyone is selling either forks for a skid or a skid trailer I may be interested. Let me know


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1779498 said:


> If anyone is selling either forks for a skid or a skid trailer I may be interested. Let me know


Whatever you do, don't expect to buy forks at an auction. It seems like every time I see them they go for as much as a new set from Lano or Tristate.

You must be close to getting a machine.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Just got back from picking the new f250! Love it!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1779496 said:


> Wouldn't all the water just drain back in there?


Right. Reason I need to go down there. They said there is class 5 in the bottom of those, so they are made to drain.

I'm nervous this maintenance guy doesn't have a clue and wants us to do completely unnecessary work.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1779501 said:


> Whatever you do, don't expect to buy forks at an auction. It seems like every time I see them they go for as much as a new set from Lano or Tristate.
> 
> You must be close to getting a machine.


Yea going tomorrow to drive a few around and see. Pretty narrowed down to a t550 or t590. I have a dump trailer to haul with but want a skid trailer, little easier and I cam then haul pallets on it.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1779504 said:


> Right. Reason I need to go down there. They said there is class 5 in the bottom of those, so they are made to drain.
> 
> I'm nervous this maintenance guy doesn't have a clue and wants us to do completely unnecessary work.


Yea when its not frozen.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1779505 said:


> Yea going tomorrow to drive a few around and see. Pretty narrowed down to a t550 or t590. I have a dump trailer to haul with but want a skid trailer, little easier and I cam then haul pallets on it.


I thought you wanted something for grading small yards?


----------



## BossPlow614

Polarismalibu;1779502 said:


> Just got back from picking the new f250! Love it!


Pics!! It's tough to beat the feeling of buying a truck or expensive trailer, mower, etc.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1779431 said:


> Well....
> 
> Seems there are these areas that they supposedly want dug out.
> 
> I'm not sure why, cause if they aren't filled in, they will just leak again.


If they have water leaking inside the building they have other problems that need to be addressed.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1779397 said:


>


I think they may mean that they have a total of 64 hours of grid lock. Not someone sits in it for that many hours.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1779510 said:


> I thought you wanted something for grading small yards?


Yea its only 66 inches wide so should be fine. Everything gets a pretty good grade before I get there and I usually just need to final grade. After going and looking at some of the properties the houses are kinda offset to one side is really small and the rest is ok. A dingo or similar would probably be good but then moving sod and all the other stuff I need to do would be out of the question.

Edit, I've really debated a million options like a used dingo and a wheel machine or just a wheel machine.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1779518 said:


> Yea its only 66 inches wide so should be fine. Everything gets a pretty good grade before I get there and I usually just need to final grade. After going and looking at some of the properties the houses are kinda offset to one side is really small and the rest is ok. A dingo or similar would probably be good but then moving sod and all the other stuff I need to do would be out of the question.


Just a thought. If you like the 590, find a nice t190 and save yourself $13'000or so.
I have been told the new tier 4 machines have issues, espically in the winter with all the emissions bs. Take it for what it's worth.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1779522 said:


> Just a thought. If you like the 590, find a nice t190 and save yourself $13'000or so.
> I have been told the new tier 4 machines have issues, espically in the winter with all the emissions bs. Take it for what it's worth.


That's another thing I'm debating. I just don't know if I want dedicated tracks or not.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1779524 said:


> That's another thing I'm debating. I just don't know if I want dedicated tracks or not.


I still have that grade bar and tracks if you want at some point.
Tracks are worn but work nice for grading. Grade bar is bobcat brand and is great condition. I basically have little use for either one so smokin' deal type.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1779528 said:


> I still have that grade bar and tracks if you want at some point.
> Tracks are worn but work nice for grading. Grade bar is bobcat brand and is great condition. I basically have little use for either one so smokin' deal type.


Yea a grade bar I will need what size? Also all the t190s with less than 1k hours are 45+ a 590 with A51 package I can get for 52500+ tax


----------



## skorum03

Couldn't snap a pick of the hot chick in training tonight (for those who asked last night) she went to the morning training session. Biggest let down of my day.


----------



## qualitycut

Tk what machine do you have againk


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1779539 said:


> Couldn't snap a pick of the hot chick in training tonight (for those who asked last night) she went to the morning training session. Biggest let down of my day.


Mine was my gf coming home from work early


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1779543 said:


> Mine was my gf coming home from work early


Lmao. Even though it's y'alls 2 yr anniversary as you mentioned yesterday?


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1779541 said:


> Tk what machine do you have againk


We have s185.
I'm not positive on grade bar size for some reason 78in sounds right, I'll look tomorrow though.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1779543 said:


> Mine was my gf coming home from work early


I laughed out loud at that one.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1779544 said:


> Lmao. Even though it's y'alls 2 yr anniversary as you mentioned yesterday?


Bought her flowers and brought her to swatadee for dinner now im in my office watching hockey with the door shut, I'm just a crabass lately, this winter's gotten the best of me.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1779552 said:


> We have s185.
> I'm not positive on grade bar size for some reason 78in sounds right, I'll look tomorrow though.


So that's the same size I'm looking at, how does that do in tighter areas?


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1779561 said:


> Bought her flowers and brought her to swatadee for dinner now im in my office watching hockey with the door shut, I'm just a crabass lately, this winter's gotten the best of me.


Haha. How happy is she about that?


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1779561 said:


> Bought her flowers and brought her to swatadee for dinner now im in my office watching hockey with the door shut, I'm just a crabass lately, this winter's gotten the best of me.


10-4 on that. Chewed out the wife the other night for nothing really. Been sleeping on the couch the last two nights.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nice night out there tonight.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1779561 said:


> Bought her flowers and brought her to swatadee for dinner now im in my office watching hockey with the door shut, I'm just a crabass lately, this winter's gotten the best of me.


Thai it you'll like it!

I was fortunate enough to go to school with a daughter of the owners. They taught us how to make really good eggrolls back in the first grade. I still have the recipe they handed out.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1779562 said:


> So that's the same size I'm looking at, how does that do in tighter areas?


To me it's perfect size.


----------



## CityGuy

Painting done, furniture moved and finally we have a family room. Now just need to get the contractor to finish up the shower and kick his butt out of here,


----------



## skorum03

Hamelfire;1779577 said:


> Painting done, furniture moved and finally we have a family room. Now just need to get the contractor to finish up the shower and kick his butt out of here,


When's the new basement warming party?


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1779570 said:


> Nice night out there tonight.


Bout freakin time.


----------



## CityGuy

skorum03;1779579 said:


> When's the new basement warming party?


As soon as all the snow melts and I get the hardwood floors in on the main level. That's my next project.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1779569 said:


> 10-4 on that. Chewed out the wife the other night for nothing really. Been sleeping on the couch the last two nights.


Haha its gotten pretty close to the couch a few nights here. She came in and gave me my present.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1779572 said:


> Thai it you'll like it!
> 
> I was fortunate enough to go to school with a daughter of the owners. They taught us how to make really good eggrolls back in the first grade. I still have the recipe they handed out.


Yup egg rolls the dumplings and pad tai


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1779581 said:


> Bout freakin time.


It'd be a good night for a Bon fire if I could find the pit.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Some of these highschool hockey players look like they are 30!


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1779585 said:


> Haha its gotten pretty close to the couch a few nights here. She came in and gave me my present.


She's going out of town for two weeks?????


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1779591 said:


> She's going out of town for two weeks?????


Hahahahah!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1779589 said:


> It'd be a good night for a Bon fire if I could find the pit.


Dug mine out this afternoon along with the drifting around the house.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1779591 said:


> She's going out of town for two weeks?????


No but would have been cooler with pop rocks


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1779590 said:


> Some of these highschool hockey players look like they are 30!


I looked like I was 12 in high school. Its the guys with full beards. One guy had a handle bar mustache.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1779593 said:


> Dug mine out this afternoon along with the drifting around the house.


Fire at your house this weekend?


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1779595 said:


> No but would have been cooler with pop rocks


I hear ya. I've never had the opportunity to do that.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1779597 said:


> Fire at your house this weekend?


Sure but I wont be here. Helping my father in law sheet rock the cabin. He has 2 sons and neither know how to use a power tool to save there life. Kinda funny when a project comes up he calls me first.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1779596 said:


> I looked like I was 12 in high school. Its the guys with full beards. One guy had a handle bar mustache.


Ya that's what I'm talking about, damn!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1779600 said:


> Sure but I wont be here. Helping my father in law sheet rock the cabin. He has 2 sons and neither know how to use a power tool to save there life. Kinda funny when a project comes up he calls me first.


Ill test it out for you before the season gets going.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1779602 said:


> Ill test it out for you before the season gets going.


Sounds good. Make sure to get rid of all the construction debris for me.


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1779596 said:


> I looked like I was 12 in high school. Its the guys with full beards. One guy had a handle bar mustache.


As did I. Id probably get carded today if I bought tobacco. I look about 18.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1779355 said:


> I'm sure Camden loves to see the road drifted like this.....


I'm very impressed that you're able to plow those sites with a pickup. I haven't been able to plow a cell site with just a truck since January.


----------



## skorum03

Camden;1779609 said:


> I'm very impressed that you're able to plow those sites with a pickup. I haven't been able to plow a cell site with just a truck since January.


Its the DXT. Makes all the difference.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1779609 said:


> I'm very impressed that you're able to plow those sites with a pickup. I haven't been able to plow a cell site with just a truck since January.


I think he had a skid?


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1779616 said:


> I think he had a skid?


And a hour or so to survey the situation before the guy showed up with they key.


----------



## Green Grass

Starting to feel like Lwnmwrman I am going out to plow.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1779616 said:


> I think he had a skid?


That's more like it. The drifts around here are so hard that a regular plow can't bust through. It's truly just like running your plow into a brick wall.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1779621 said:


> Starting to feel like Lwnmwrman I am going out to plow.


You're gonna miss a fun third period.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1779621 said:


> Starting to feel like Lwnmwrman I am going out to plow.


Ha he's been plowing every day this winter, i think even before the first snowfall


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1779621 said:


> Starting to feel like Lwnmwrman I am going out to plow.


Snowed out west?


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1779627 said:


> Snowed out west?


Got a call to do a commercial property that is sold and finalized tomorrow. Some other person was supposed to have it done already and hasn't.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1779630 said:


> Got a call to do a commercial property that is sold and finalized tomorrow. Some other person was supposed to have it done already and hasn't.


I see.

Tied at 3 1300 to go in the 3rd.


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1779511 said:


> Pics!! It's tough to beat the feeling of buying a truck or expensive trailer, mower, etc.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1779639 said:


>


Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1779640 said:


> Congrats!!!!!


Thanks again for the connection with your dad! Love the truck! Plow will be on tomorrow and running boards on Friday


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1779639 said:


> http://i57.tinypic.com/1sk1mw.jpg


Nice park job.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1779641 said:


> Thanks again for the connection with your dad! Love the truck! Plow will be on tomorrow and running boards on Friday


No problem, the power in that thing is awesome.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1779639 said:


>


Too bad that cool lookin 6.7 badge doesn't come on a gas... son of a B I better not talk myself into a diesel...


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1779645 said:


> Too bad that cool lookin 6.7 badge doesn't come on a gas... son of a B I better not talk myself into a diesel...


I don't think you will regret the diesel


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1779643 said:


> No problem, the power in that thing is awesome.


Yeah the power is awesome.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1779645 said:


> Too bad that cool lookin 6.7 badge doesn't come on a gas... son of a B I better not talk myself into a diesel...


I could probably get ya a badge lol. I have been going back and forth on it and I think I'm going to stick with my diesel. I haul my dump trailer full 3-4 days a week and its nice to have the power there. And it sounds cool


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1779650 said:


> I could probably get ya a badge lol. I have been going back and forth on it and I think I'm going to stick with my diesel. I haul my dump trailer full 3-4 days a week and its nice to have the power there. And it sounds cool


Yeah I'll just have to see if your dad can get me a good deal 

Sometime in the next couple months here hopefully...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1779652 said:


> Yeah I'll just have to see if your dad can get me a good deal
> 
> Sometime in the next couple months here hopefully...


Yea well let me know if you want his info he gave Polaris a good deal I'm sure


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1779653 said:


> Yea well let me know if you want his info he gave Polaris a good deal I'm sure


PM me his info if you could... I'll definitely give him a call once it looks like winter is over since I need to add to the fleet this year


----------



## BossPlow614

Truck looks sharp! And sss, I'm sure hes not parked like that near anyone.


----------



## skorum03

cbservicesllc;1779652 said:


> Yeah I'll just have to see if your dad can get me a good deal
> 
> Sometime in the next couple months here hopefully...


Pretty soon we'll all have matching black trucks


----------



## SnowGuy73

15, calm, overcast. 

06:05


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS has freezing drizzle back in for tomorrow morning..... Hoping not.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1779689 said:


> NWS has freezing drizzle back in for tomorrow morning..... Hoping not.


I have 30% here and a service area 20 miles north only 20%


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1779712 said:


> I have 30% here and a service area 20 miles north only 20%


I'm also at 30%.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Anyone else notice we're 10,000 posts ahead of the Canadians now?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1779622 said:


> That's more like it. The drifts around here are so hard that a regular plow can't bust through. It's truly just like running your plow into a brick wall.


The first one I did yesterday, I was able to do that one with the truck.

The one with the pics, I tried busting it open but went back to using the skid.

On my way back to that one this morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1779719 said:


> Anyone else notice we're 10,000 posts ahead of the Canadians now?


Wow, that was unexpected!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1779647 said:


> I don't think you will regret the diesel


Until he's in Princeton MN has has to pay $4.40/gallon.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1779725 said:


> Until he's in Princeton MN has has to pay $4.40/gallon.


Whats up with the jump in price?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1779728 said:


> Whats up with the jump in price?


They blame it on changing blends from winter to summer blend and vice versa.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1779733 said:


> They blame it on changing blends from winter to summer blend and vice versa.


That's complete bs. It never jumped before when going back and forth


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;1779738 said:


> That's complete bs. It never jumped before when going back and forth


Of course it is.
My question is when does this oil boom in ND start lowering the cost of fuel, espically in the Midwest.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1779750 said:


> Of course it is.
> My question is when does this oil boom in ND start lowering the cost of fuel, espically in the Midwest.


Never happen, its all being shipped out of the country.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1779750 said:


> Of course it is.
> My question is when does this oil boom in ND start lowering the cost of fuel, espically in the Midwest.


It doesn't. If I remember right, most of that oil doesn't stay here.

We need more refineries. However, it's not like the oil are going to build more refineries so they can produce more product and flood the market so they can drop prices.


----------



## OC&D

TKLAWN;1779750 said:


> Of course it is.
> My question is when does this oil boom in ND start lowering the cost of fuel, espically in the Midwest.


Oil products are heavily influenced by global demand and pricing. In other words, they will use whatever excuse they can to price it just as high in our market as they do in others. Alaska is a great example of that. Their prices are higher than ours, and that state produces a lot of oil.

We're just the pawns


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1779755 said:


> It doesn't. If I remember right, most of that oil doesn't stay here.
> 
> We need more refineries. However, it's not like the oil are going to build more refineries so they can produce more product and flood the market so they can drop prices.


I think I read something that said a refinery hasn't been built here in more than 40 years


----------



## OC&D

TKLAWN;1779750 said:


> Of course it is.
> My question is when does this oil boom in ND start lowering the cost of fuel, espically in the Midwest.


Oil products are heavily influenced by global demand and pricing. In other words, they will use whatever excuse they can to price it just as high in our market as they do in others. Alaska is a great example of that. Their prices are higher than ours, and that state produces a lot of oil.

We're just the pawns in the battle between the masters of the universe.

Edit: damn phone!


----------



## skorum03

OC&D;1779756 said:


> Oil products are heavily influenced by global demand and pricing. In other words, they will use whatever excuse they can to price it just as high in our market as they do in others. Alaska is a great example of that. Their prices are higher than ours, and that state produces a lot of oil.
> 
> We're just the pawns


It's all a big scam. It would be nice if the keystone pipeline would go through.


----------



## OC&D

skorum03;1779760 said:


> It's all a big scam. It would be nice if the keystone pipeline would go through.


That's the thing though, the pipeline won't change anything for consumers. Guys like you and I will not see any benefit from it.*

*unless you happen to own a huge amount of stock in the participating companies.


----------



## CityGuy

Got a question for those of you that take care of ice dams on roofs. I think I may have one forming but I am unsure. Can they form without gutters being on a house? If so I was reading online about putting calcium chloride in a nylon and placing it just above the jam and allowing it to be melted in to and that may melt the jam. 

Mine appears to have formed(if that's what it is) right at the bottom of a valley. Is that normal? Do I need to worry about it there?


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1779765 said:


> Got a question for those of you that take care of ice dams on roofs. I think I may have one forming but I am unsure. Can they form without gutters being on a house? If so I was reading online about putting calcium chloride in a nylon and placing it just above the jam and allowing it to be melted in to and that may melt the jam.
> 
> Mine appears to have formed(if that's what it is) right at the bottom of a valley. Is that normal? Do I need to worry about it there?


I'm sure it can without gutters, they also make little blue pucks made fir roofs used them on my parents house last year and worked good. They melt down to the shingles and then dissolve and open up a path.

Edit. If its in a valley I would take action that would probably be the easiest place for a water issue


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1779772 said:


> I'm sure it can without gutters, they also make little blue pucks made fir roofs used them on my parents house last year and worked good. They melt down to the shingles and then dissolve and open up a path.
> 
> Edit. If its in a valley I would take action that would probably be the easiest place for a water issue


Do they sell them at say menards or depot?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;1779750 said:


> Of course it is.
> My question is when does this oil boom in ND start lowering the cost of fuel, espically in the Midwest.


What heard is that out price is higher up here because of all the oil being drilled in ND. The demand for fuel to keep everything going up there is crazy.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1779774 said:


> Do they sell them at say menards or depot?


Yup that's where I got them..
http://www.roofmelt.com/


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1779774 said:


> Do they sell them at say menards or depot?


You're going to have to drive around to find the pucks, they are sold out everywhere right now.

Best thing is do what you said, get ice melt, put it in a nylon and drape it over the ice with the end hanging off the edge of the roof.

You want to melt a channel through the ice.

First place they form is in a valley.

You'll want to try to shovel some of the snow off above the valley with a plastic shovel.

Might be easy, might be crusted, haven't done one myself this year, I've gotten out of the business.

Shovel the snow off of the ice, fill a nylon with ice melt, and lay it on the ice.

Don't try to chisel the ice, or pound it with a hammer.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1779725 said:


> Until he's in Princeton MN has has to pay $4.40/gallon.


I wonder why its so high there


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1779783 said:


> You're going to have to drive around to find the pucks, they are sold out everywhere right now.
> 
> Best thing is do what you said, get ice melt, put it in a nylon and drape it over the ice with the end hanging off the edge of the roof.
> 
> You want to melt a channel through the ice.
> 
> First place they form is in a valley.
> 
> You'll want to try to shovel some of the snow off above the valley with a plastic shovel.
> 
> Might be easy, might be crusted, haven't done one myself this year, I've gotten out of the business.
> 
> Shovel the snow off of the ice, fill a nylon with ice melt, and lay it on the ice.
> 
> Don't try to chisel the ice, or pound it with a hammer.


Without getting up there I can't tell for sure but it does not appear to be any snow in the valley. It appears to be all ice. I will go up there this afternoon to see what I have going on for sure.

How full should I fill the nylon? Almost to the top? I have researched a few sites about it but have not found one that really says how much to use? Will the weight of the calcium keep the nylon up there or do I need to weight it down with say a few river rocks?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1779764 said:


> That's the thing though, the pipeline won't change anything for consumers. Guys like you and I will not see any benefit from it.*
> 
> *unless you happen to own a huge amount of stock in the participating companies.


The benefit we'll see is the lesser demand for rail around here.

Oil is using up all the rail system, whether it's hauling sand from MN, WI, MI wherever back out to ND, or hauling the oil from ND to the refineries.

Northstar (the mass transit train from Big Lake to the cities) has been running behind schedule because the trains are using the rails too much.

One of the reasons Northern can't get rail cars in, the tracks are used by oil trains.

The pipeline would also reduce the cost to transport the raw oil, so in theory, the price should drop.

However, and I have this discussion with my dad constantly, he used to haul gas for Holiday for years, the price of gas is no longer tied into the price for a barrel of oil.

Oil needs to be taken off the market for hedge funds. It should no longer be allowed to be traded as a commodity.

But.... in the end..... it won't matter. We are dependent on oil. Oil companies know this. They run on something like a 1% profit margin yet have HUGE profits.

Get rid of all of the different blends for different areas of the country. Get rid of the different blends for the different times of the year, that would drop the price.

So what if there's black flakes on the snow after a new snowfall and we walk around with a constant cough. Most of us have a cough anyways.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1779786 said:


> Without getting up there I can't tell for sure but it does not appear to be any snow in the valley. It appears to be all ice. I will go up there this afternoon to see what I have going on for sure.
> 
> How full should I fill the nylon? Almost to the top? I have researched a few sites about it but have not found one that really says how much to use? Will the weight of the calcium keep the nylon up there or do I need to weight it down with say a few river rocks?


Maple grove menatds says they are in stock 16.99


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1779786 said:


> Without getting up there I can't tell for sure but it does not appear to be any snow in the valley. It appears to be all ice. I will go up there this afternoon to see what I have going on for sure.
> 
> How full should I fill the nylon? Almost to the top? I have researched a few sites about it but have not found one that really says how much to use? Will the weight of the calcium keep the nylon up there or do I need to weight it down with say a few river rocks?


It will stay up there, unless your roof is extremely steep, at that point rocks won't stay either.

It won't blow off.

I did it at my house last spring. It's not a fast fix. Should probably be done before the ice dams start.

If you get the pucks, try to line them up in a row.

When I was steaming, I'd see where people used pucks, but just threw them on the roof. Then they had little holes melted down, but that was it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1779788 said:


> Maple grove menatds says they are in stock 16.99


Eagan Home Depot was out 2 days ago when I was at my W. 7th property.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1779788 said:


> Maple grove menatds says they are in stock 16.99


Perfect will stop on the way home.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You could be like my garage. I have water coming out of the soffit vents. That's probably not good.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh well. Gotta take a shower, get these two landfills done, go shovel two roofs if they aren't done yet, then drive down to W. 7th and scratch my head on what to do down there.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1779793 said:


> You could be like my garage. I have water coming out of the soffit vents. That's probably not good.


No good. Mine is on the front roof where I have no attic access and its right at the valley end/overhang.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

At least right now the models don't really show anything until NEXT weekend.

Next week is spring break for my kids. I NEVER get to do anything with them. Maybe this year??


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1779796 said:


> At least right now the models don't really show anything until NEXT weekend.
> 
> Next week is spring break for my kids. I NEVER get to do anything with them. Maybe this year??


That's getting a little late into march for my liking


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1779795 said:


> No good. Mine is on the front roof where I have no attic access and its right at the valley end/overhang.


That's where it will always form. Snow melts on the warmer roof, probably have a vaulted ceiling in that area of the house, not quite as much insulation.

Snow runs down to the eve where your soffits cause the roof to cool, freezes, causing the ice dam. More snow melts, water runs down, hits the back of the ice, stays there, freezes.

Backs up under the shingles, and unless you have 3-4-5-6 rows of Ice / Water shield, eventually works its way under the tar paper.

Some roofing jobs are just covering the whole roof now with Ice/Water to try to help mitigate the water backing up, especially a smaller roof, but it still backs up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1779800 said:


> That's getting a little late into march for my liking


Next weekend is only about mid March.

And even then, didn't stay snow, just there was a large blob of moisture on the last day of the GFS coming down from Canada.

Didn't bother to look at what temps might be.

But since the blob was coming down, and not NW from CO, figured it would be cool temps.

But again, that's what, 8-9 days from now?


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1779787 said:


> The benefit we'll see is the lesser demand for rail around here.


I should have clarified that I meant _monetary_ benefit.

I understand the rail issue, Northern Salt and the Northstar are good and direct examples of that. Regardless, oil demand only increases with time, and production does not and will not keep pace with that demand, this only means one thing: increasing prices for oil and related products.


----------



## OC&D

Well off to an inspection in Maple Grove. Peace out.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1779802 said:


> Next weekend is only about mid March.
> 
> And even then, didn't stay snow, just there was a large blob of moisture on the last day of the GFS coming down from Canada.
> 
> Didn't bother to look at what temps might be.
> 
> But since the blob was coming down, and not NW from CO, figured it would be cool temps.
> 
> But again, that's what, 8-9 days from now?


Yea I know I like mid march to have grass showing through.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Here is the temperature map for next Friday. Those constant 40's, 50's, 60's sure are getting close and taking over the whole western US.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1779803 said:


> I should have clarified that I meant _monetary_ benefit.
> 
> I understand the rail issue, Northern Salt and the Northstar are good and direct examples of that. Regardless, oil demand only increases with time, and production does not and will not keep pace with that demand, this only means one thing: increasing prices for oil and related products.


I agree...............

Increase in farm supplies, which increases food costs, which decreases money in hand to go along with increases in property taxes so cities can increase their budgets to combat the increases in costs.

It's a never ending cycle.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Just got off the phone with integrated services.
AKA Symbiot Business Group.

There looking for a "service provider" to plow a cell cite in the Duluth area.
Hummm, who dropped the ball?
Wasn't there someone looking for plowers in the Duluth area?



I thought that snow was going north of us?
It looks like snow clouds out there to me?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1779807 said:


> Yea I know I like mid march to have grass showing through.


unless we get quite a bit of rain (which we don't need until the drains are thawed out) the snow isn't going to go fast.

What we really need is 40-45 degree highs and 20-30 mph winds.

Warm enough where the snow is wet so it doesn't blow around, but the wind will help erode the snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnoFarmer;1779811 said:


> Just got off the phone with integrated services.
> AKA Symbiot Business Group.
> 
> There looking for a "service provider" to plow a cell cite in the Duluth area.
> Hummm, who dropped the ball?
> Wasn't there someone looking for plowers in the Duluth area?
> 
> I thought that snow was going north of us?
> It looks like snow clouds out there to me?


Camden was looking a couple of weeks ago.

Might not be the same towers though.

I think quality or someone else got a call yesterday for one around the cities, but by the time they got out to look at it, someone else was already plowing it.


----------



## wintergreen82

I love symbiot. Tried to take us for 8k a 8 years ago. Sued them and won. Got my 8k then they dissolved.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1779825 said:


> Camden was looking a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> Might not be the same towers though.
> 
> I think quality or someone else got a call yesterday for one around the cities, but by the time they got out to look at it, someone else was already plowing it.


Yea and she called me back asking for the qoute and told her someone was doing it already and then got a call later making sure I saw someone because she was getting blowback from someone


----------



## Camden

SnoFarmer;1779811 said:


> Just got off the phone with integrated services.
> AKA Symbiot Business Group.
> 
> There looking for a "service provider" to plow a cell cite in the Duluth area.
> Hummm, who dropped the ball?
> Wasn't there someone looking for plowers in the Duluth area?


My sites up there have been cleared so they're not mine. You most likely won't be able to clear the sites with a truck so if I were you I'd pass on the opportunity and turn them onto a company that runs heavy equipment.

And no one "dropped the ball", some carriers don't clear their sites until they need to be accessed. The company I work for wants access to their sites 24/7.


----------



## qualitycut

Universal tower is who called me


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1779832 said:


> My sites up there have been cleared so they're not mine. You most likely won't be able to clear the sites with a truck so if I were you I'd pass on the opportunity and turn them onto a company that runs heavy equipment.
> 
> And no one "dropped the ball", some carriers don't clear their sites until they need to be accessed. The company I work for wants access to their sites 24/7.


My landfills are on call. I'm just lucky lately they've called a fair amount.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1779835 said:


> My landfills are on call. I'm just lucky lately they've called a fair amount.


Are they old landfills that are full or what?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1779845 said:


> Are they old landfills that are full or what?


Pretty much.


----------



## SnoFarmer

It's a At&T cell cite.



LwnmwrMan22;1779825 said:


> Camden was looking a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> Might not be the same towers though.
> 
> I think quality or someone else got a call yesterday for one around the cities, but by the time they got out to look at it, someone else was already plowing it.


Someone dropped the ball because this is not the first time it's been lowed this year, so someone holds a contract for it that did not perform.

I have access to all sorts of heavy equipment if I really need it.
and it comes with a 18wheeler to haul it.
but thanks for the concern.

It just depends on the site,
as some for the snow pack has turned into terminal granular, TG with payers if ice. This stuff pushes up easily. 
Its the drifted snow that is still rather dense.

I wonder what the rub is, as everyone is passing on it?


----------



## qualitycut

SnoFarmer;1779847 said:


> It's a At&T cell cite.
> 
> Someone dropped the ball because this is not the first time it's been lowed this year, so someone holds a contract for it that did not perform.
> 
> I have access to all sorts of heavy equipment if I really need it.
> It just depends on the site,
> as some for the snow pack has turned into terminal granular, TG with payers if ice. This stuff pushes up easily.
> Its the drifted snow that is still rather dense.
> 
> I wonder what the rub is, as everyone is passing on it?


They may call a different person everytime, wouldn't suprise me after my run in yesterday. But could very well be whoever does it doesn't have equipment


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1779848 said:


> They may call a different person everytime, wouldn't suprise me after my run in yesterday. But could very well be whoever does it doesn't have equipment


Or not paid in a timely manner. Or just burned out from the snow. Or just don't want to deal with it anymore. Or equipment being used broke down and can't / don't want to fix it.

So many issues.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1779850 said:


> Or not paid in a timely manner. Or just burned out from the snow. Or just don't want to deal with it anymore. Or equipment being used broke down and can't / don't want to fix it.
> 
> So many issues.


From a first hand experience lol


----------



## qualitycut

Well going to head to lunch then tristate then up to the cabin for the meat raffle and some cocktails.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My road from yesterday once I got done with the skid.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Here is the site I'm working on. You have the main drive in off of the road, then you hang a left.

The left is the road in the above picture that goes up the hill to the top of the landfill. You then plow left and right.

The hard part here is when you plow to the left, that is where all of the flares are that they need access to, and need to plow a loop around and back to the main road, on the side of the slope of the landfill, and there's no real road there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1779851 said:


> From a first hand experience lol


Been there on all of them. All in the last week!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Anyone know if the games are on the radio today. Can't find any info on my phone. Stuck in a loader and I hate missing these games. Please help me.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1779859 said:


> Anyone know if the games are on the radio today. Can't find any info on my phone. Stuck in a loader and I hate missing these games. Please help me.


Google msbn sports they broadcast a lot of stuff if you can listen on your phone


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1779859 said:


> Anyone know if the games are on the radio today. Can't find any info on my phone. Stuck in a loader and I hate missing these games. Please help me.


Try 107.5. That's what it was on in 2012 and all I could find


----------



## cbservicesllc

Anyone notice the GFS sends the temps back to single digits late next week? Our local terrorists are so stupid it hurts... "I think we're really turning the corner this time"... only heard that a couple 13, 14 times this season...


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1779863 said:


> Try 107.5. That's what it was on in 2012 and all I could find


Thanks. I know its on k fan tonight .


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1779866 said:


> Anyone notice the GFS sends the temps back to single digits late next week? Our local terrorists are so stupid it hurts... "I think we're really turning the corner this time"... only heard that a couple 13, 14 times this season...


The GFS temp map was posted on the previous page.

One thing that's in our favor is the 70s and 80s are supposed to get to NE.

We heat up their soil and those south winds will really start to get warm.

20-30 mph south wind. <---Hopes lie here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1779867 said:


> Thanks. I know its on k fan tonight .


Use Pandora and listen to Marty Robbins radio. Add in Jerry Reed, Eddie Arnold, Lorne Green.


----------



## qualitycut

Man that wind is chilly out there


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1779869 said:


> The GFS temp map was posted on the previous page.
> 
> One thing that's in our favor is the 70s and 80s are supposed to get to NE.
> 
> We heat up their soil and those south winds will really start to get warm.
> 
> 20-30 mph south wind. <---Hopes lie here.


Must have breezed over it... hope you're right on the hope... burn some of this off, push a couple more inches... start lawns end of April


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1779859 said:


> Anyone know if the games are on the radio today. Can't find any info on my phone. Stuck in a loader and I hate missing these games. Please help me.


could you stream it to your phone from prep45.com?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1779881 said:


> could you stream it to your phone from prep45.com?


I'm on that website quality said and have the phone between my head phones and head.

They keep saying it on kq but its not. Yesterdays games were on 106.5.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Here you can see what I have to dig out.

In the distance is the one I had to come from a different angle. Couldn't dig up the hill. No traction.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1779882 said:


> I'm on that website quality said and have the phone between my head phones and head.


Go get a set of Skull Candy headphones and put the yellow foam things on the end.

The sound goes through fine, plus you don't hear the skid.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1779886 said:


> Go get a set of Skull Candy headphones and put the yellow foam things on the end.
> 
> The sound goes through fine, plus you don't hear the skid.


Normally this isn't a problem. If I had a cable I could plug my phone into the loaders radio or my headphones but I don't. I haven't missed a game I 20 years. Even made my wife watch when she was in labor. She still reminds me of that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Like this SSS.

You have to poke a hole all the way through the pluG with a fork and warm them up slightly so they are stretchy, but they lock onto the headphone.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh oh.... My landfill guy just called.

Getting called into action.

Sounds like a trip to Carlton, MN. Got a pile of snow that's been dropped on the access road then clear a road into the drill site.

Needs complete to on by Monday.

Sounds like I might be spending Saturday night at Black Bear.


----------



## SnowGuy73

To hell with this wind.... I need sun too!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1779891 said:


> Oh oh.... My landfill guy just called.
> 
> Getting called into action.
> 
> Sounds like a trip to Carlton, MN. Got a pile of snow that's been dropped on the access road then clear a road into the drill site.
> 
> Needs complete to on by Monday.
> 
> Sounds like I might be spending Saturday night at Black Bear.


Nice, you've got quite the niche there... I've gotta try and find something like that... what are the flares for? Testing? Actually burning off gas?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1779898 said:


> Nice, you've got quite the niche there... I've gotta try and find something like that... what are the flares for? Testing? Actually burning off gas?


The flares burn off methane.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1779898 said:


> Nice, you've got quite the niche there... I've gotta try and find something like that... what are the flares for? Testing? Actually burning off gas?


They are nice until you do this.... I really hate using this skid steer.

Got off the track, high pointed on the frozen ridge.

Not enough ground clearance.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1779909 said:


> They are nice until you do this.... I really hate using this skid steer.
> 
> Got off the track, high pointed on the frozen ridge.
> 
> Not enough ground clearance.


Oh boy. At least You're a pro at getting unstuck


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My trails are already drifting back in.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1779895 said:


> To hell with this wind.... I need sun too!


Me too! Need to melt the snow on my roof.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This will be the last skid steer I EVER own.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1779909 said:


> They are nice until you do this.... I really hate using this skid steer.
> 
> Got off the track, high pointed on the frozen ridge.
> 
> Not enough ground clearance.


Try going forward instead of backwards over the edge. :waving:


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1779927 said:


> This will be the last skid steer I EVER own.


That bad huh?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1779946 said:


> That bad huh?


Yes. For what I do and use it for.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1779937 said:


> Try going forward instead of backwards over the edge. :waving:


Gee, thanks, RICHARD. 

BTW, skid is finally out.

Now the truck is stuck. Tried to do what I knew I couldn't do to begin with.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1779952 said:


> Gee, thanks, RICHARD.
> 
> BTW, skid is finally out.
> 
> Now the truck is stuck. Tried to do what I knew I couldn't do to begin with.


You do need a winch  Surprised you don't have one already!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1779952 said:


> Gee, thanks, RICHARD.
> 
> BTW, skid is finally out.
> 
> Now the truck is stuck. Tried to do what I knew I couldn't do to begin with.


Glad to hear its out. Hopefully you're getting paid by the hour. payup


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1779966 said:


> Glad to hear its out. Hopefully you're getting paid by the hour. payup


I am, but I'm honest....so that part sucks.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1779967 said:


> I am, but I'm honest....so that part sucks.


I would add a little of it. Not your fault there's that much snow


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1779967 said:


> I am, but I'm honest....so that part sucks.


I don't think its dishonest if you attempting to clear snow in difficult conditions and get stuck for a while. If you break down, that's a different story. I'd count that time if it were me, after all its their snow that caused the problem. 

Edit: Looks like quality beat me too it except I'd add all of it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1779970 said:


> I would add a little of it. Not your fault there's that much snow


Let's just say I don't cut myself short.


----------



## ryde307

27 cloudy. Chanhassen.

Here are a few interesting pics from Conexpo in Vegas.
For who wanted to see the 1,000,000 skid. 


A crazy loader, grader, ripper thing.


Swamp tracks on an excavator.


Custom painted Volvo. This is where Parker was.


----------



## qualitycut

I don't remember who mentioned milky way dark chocolate but damn you I'm hooked on them now. Hated dark chocolate when I was little but tried the damn milku ways


----------



## OC&D

_"We will be pushing 40 degrees on THUR & FRI; 50 degrees early next week!"_

-Novak

Yeah, we'll see about that.


----------



## qualitycut

Cool pics one of these years I will get there. Tax deduction.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1779975 said:


> Let's just say I don't cut myself short.


Good, well deserved on your part.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1779984 said:


> _"We will be pushing 40 degrees on THUR & FRI; 50 degrees early next week!"_
> 
> -Novak
> 
> Yeah, we'll see about that.


He wasn't specificvon where. After reading his other posts I think he's talking southern mn


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;1779980 said:


> Custom painted Volvo. This is where Parker was.


I'll bet thats where Parker was... think theres a sponsorship there at all???


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1779991 said:


> He wasn't specificvon where. After reading his other posts I think he's talking southern mn


I just want to know NoWack's prediction


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1779981 said:


> I don't remember who mentioned milky way dark chocolate but damn you I'm hooked on them now. Hated dark chocolate when I was little but tried the damn milku ways


You had a 40% chance on being right just naming me, but it was me.

Put it in the fridge for about 15-20 minutes, you'll never have another candy bar.


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;1779985 said:


> Cool pics one of these years I will get there. Tax deduction.


It happens every 3 years so the next one will be 2017. It's worth going to if you ever can.



cbservicesllc;1779992 said:


> I'll bet thats where Parker was... think theres a sponsorship there at all???


The Volvo rep got mad when I told him if you would stop giving these guys millions in equipment we could actually watch them fail or make it. At first he tried to deny they help them then just changed the subject and smiled.
I said something to Parker about getting equipment from them. He said Volvo helps them find what they need but they still have to pay for it. True or not I assume that's what he has to say under contract.

SSS I walked through the paving building and would have taken some pics but I had no idea what half the stuff I was looking at was.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1780001 said:


> You had a 40% chance on being right just naming me, but it was me.
> 
> Put it in the fridge for about 15-20 minutes, you'll never have another candy bar.


Starburst Minis are the best candy out now.


----------



## Deershack

The best way I've found to clear ice damns after they have formed is to get a couple of pairs of women's black panty hose or better yet leggings. Cut them off at the crotch and fill completely with salt and tie the end. As someone said, lay them in the valley in a line from the first sign of ice all the way to the gutter and beyond so that as the water soaks the salt it forms the brine that will cut a channel past the gutter. Besides the valley, I put them on a few places along the roof line, again from the first sign of ice to the gutter. It will take a day or so to see results but the more melting there is, the faster it works to cut the channel.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1780007 said:


> Starburst Minis are the best candy out now.


Tried them...seemed waxy, not much flavor.


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1780005 said:


> SSS I walked through the paving building and would have taken some pics but I had no idea what half the stuff I was looking at was.


Thanks for thinking of me. :waving: We've been meaning to go to that show as well one of these years. Id take that wheel loader. Someday it will show up at an auction all beat to hell with hardly any paint left.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

ryde307;1779980 said:


> 27 cloudy. Chanhassen.
> 
> Here are a few interesting pics from Conexpo in Vegas.
> For who wanted to see the 1,000,000 skid.
> 
> 
> A crazy loader, grader, ripper thing.
> 
> 
> Swamp tracks on an excavator.
> 
> 
> Custom painted Volvo. This is where Parker was.


Shelby better save his money and get that one with swamp tracks


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1780001 said:


> You had a 40% chance on being right just naming me, but it was me.
> 
> Put it in the fridge for about 15-20 minutes, you'll never have another candy bar.


I thought so but didn't want to accuse anyone. Some nice drifts forming up north


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1779952 said:


> Gee, thanks, RICHARD.
> 
> BTW, skid is finally out.
> 
> Now the truck is stuck. Tried to do what I knew I couldn't do to begin with.


Some dumbazz with a employee in the area sent a truck to help get a fool's truck out. Fool's truck was way stuck and needs a wrecker. Too bad Dumbazz's employee ripped a running board off dumbazz's truck trying to get the fool's truck out.

Boy I'm a dumbazz!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got a tow coming. Not even sure they will get me out.

Tried using a truck, I just keep sliding down the slope.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1780035 said:


> Got a tow coming. Not even sure they will get me out.
> 
> Tried using a truck, I just keep sliding down the slope.


This day just got longer...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1780033 said:


> Some dumbazz with a employee in the area sent a truck to help get a fool's truck out. Fool's truck was way stuck and needs a wrecker. Too bad Dumbazz's employee ripped a running board off dumbazz's truck trying to get the fool's truck out.
> 
> Boy I'm a dumbazz!


I don't think "fool" was necessary.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1780037 said:


> This day just got longer...


Right. And you still think this is a nice "niche"??


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1780040 said:


> I don't think "fool" was necessary.


Your right I wasn't there to see if it was foolish. But IMO if a ss gets stuck a truck will for sure.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You'd think just pull it right back up the hill, right??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1780043 said:


> Your right I wasn't there to see if it was foolish. But IMO if a ss gets stuck a truck will foresure.


Now you can see it.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1780035 said:


> Got a tow coming. Not even sure they will get me out.
> 
> Tried using a truck, I just keep sliding down the slope.


 You may need a crane.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1780052 said:


> You may need a crane.


I certainly might. I'll be surprised if they can get me out.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1780047 said:


> You'd think just pull it right back up the hill, right??


You're hung up because of that low-sitting Boss mount. If you had a Western you'd have plenty of clearance to drive right out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1780060 said:


> You're hung up because of that low-sitting Boss mount. If you had a Western you'd have plenty of clearance to drive right out.


You're partially right. My mount is in the ground.

I think the biggest issue is I'm sunk into the ground. My tires are full of mud.

Either there isn't 6-7' of frost, or these landfills stay very warm, yet not warm enough to melt the snow down.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1780041 said:


> Right. And you still think this is a nice "niche"??


Perhaps not...


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1780047 said:


>


That sucks!

The tow there yet?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Pretty sure I'd have more money staying in bed.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Can someone tell me how much a set of skid tires is, to buy and have mounted?

Approximately.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1780106 said:


> Can someone tell me how much a set of skid tires is, to buy and have mounted?
> 
> Approximately.


Depends on what you buy. We buy the cheap ones since we only put the tires on in the winter and run a different tire in the summer. But we usually spend around 7-800 after mounting and tax. They pretty much go up from there. We buy them from Pomps tire.

If you can wait a little most dealers seem to have Spring deals on tires, I know bobcat usually does this time of year.

I thought you were selling it? Wasn't someone coming out this weekend to look at it?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1780106 said:


> Can someone tell me how much a set of skid tires is, to buy and have mounted?
> 
> Approximately.


150-200 a piece


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;1780017 said:


> Thanks for thinking of me. :waving: We've been meaning to go to that show as well one of these years. Id take that wheel loader. Someday it will show up at an auction all beat to hell with hardly any paint left.


It was the first off the line so it's going back to the factory to be on display. I saw a lot of signs for the world of asphalt show coming up also.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1780107 said:


> Depends on what you buy. We buy the cheap ones since we only put the tires on in the winter and run a different tire in the summer. But we usually spend around 7-800 after mounting and tax. They pretty much go up from there. We buy them from Pomps tire.
> 
> If you can wait a little most dealers seem to have Spring deals on tires, I know bobcat usually does this time of year.
> 
> I thought you were selling it? Wasn't someone coming out this weekend to look at it?


Tomorrow morning, 7 am. Wanted to know cause I told him how much I'd take for the skid before, but we've been running it quite a bit lately and burned down the tires some.

I've got a decent price on it, $24,000 and he can go buy new if he wants, but needed a number to use in case he wants to argue over tires for it.


----------



## NorthernProServ

You get pulled out yet? or still waiting?


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS pulled out the mixed precip for me for tonight/tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I don't think were going to get the 34 predicted temp here either.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1780058 said:


> I certainly might. I'll be surprised if they can get me out.


They should be able to. I had my 2500 with a 20ft trailer and mower in a ditch facing up hill on the road that was 100% ice. $250 and 10 pulls later I was out and up the hill. The tow truck was only a 1 ton dodge


----------



## CityGuy

Sorry boys. Washed the truck this afternoon. Bound to get snow now.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1780113 said:


> NWS pulled out the mixed precip for me for tonight/tomorrow.


5 didn't show anything really hitting the metro. I thought it was going to be 31 today? I only saw 23.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm out. $150 because I was "off road".

Oh well, what are you going to do?


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1780114 said:


> I don't think were going to get the 34 predicted temp here either.


Wouldn't matter the wind made it feel like 5 degrees today crappy


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1780121 said:


> Wouldn't matter the wind made it feel like 5 degrees today crappy


X2 sucked outside today


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1780118 said:


> 5 didn't show anything really hitting the metro. I thought it was going to be 31 today? I only saw 23.


Mine still shows 34 for a high, I'm at 25.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1780121 said:


> Wouldn't matter the wind made it feel like 5 degrees today crappy


Ya, and the clowns this morning were saying its a southern wind, bringing warm air.

Doh K.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1780120 said:


> I'm out. $150 because I was "off road".
> 
> Oh well, what are you going to do?


Get stuck again??


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1780120 said:


> I'm out. $150 because I was "off road".
> 
> Oh well, what are you going to do?


Been buried azz deep out cutting firewood before.
Tow truck winches me and my load out for 210.

That was 20 some odd years ago.
By todays standards it would have been
$500?

I was a good 1/4 mile off road though.


----------



## CityGuy

I really hate cake eaters. Those 2 players should have been ejected;


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1780130 said:


> Been buried azz deep out cutting firewood before.
> Tow truck winches me and my load out for 210.
> 
> That was 20 some odd years ago.
> By todays standards it would have been
> $500?
> 
> I was a good 1/4 mile off road though.


Maybe. But that's getting to be like the lawn and snow business. Every cracker jack has a mower.plow and tow truck. When I was growing up there's were 2 tow companies and now I can't even count on two hands. This is just local companies/ people. And the new charge $50 less than the other guys 20 years ago. Same with this industry


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1780134 said:


> I really hate cake eaters. Those 2 players should have been ejected;


What did I miss?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Damn.... 4-0!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1780144 said:


> What did I miss?


Couple kids going at it and 1 got in the refs face. I just have always hated cake eaters(edina).


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1780154 said:


> Couple kids going at it and 1 got in the refs face. I just have always hated cake eaters(edina).


Ah, 10-4...


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1780159 said:


> Ah, 10-4...


Large talk from the private school kid.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1780176 said:


> Large talk from the private school kid.


I was a Wayzata kid for grade school.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1780106 said:


> Can someone tell me how much a set of skid tires is, to buy and have mounted?
> 
> Approximately.


I spent 450.00 for 4 of them and mounted them myself. ..


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1780176 said:


> Large talk from the private school kid.


Me?..... Cause I went to private school for grade school and junior high.


----------



## skorum03

Well, this isn't even a game


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1780182 said:


> Me?..... Cause I went to private school for grade school and junior high.


I only did grade school. Maybe private school is bad you end up in the lawn care businesse.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1780188 said:


> I only did grade school. Maybe private school is bad you end up in the lawn care businesse.


or in public works?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1780188 said:


> I only did grade school. Maybe private school is bad you end up in the lawn care businesse.


I agree with that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1780192 said:


> or in public works?


Some of us can only hope!


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1780184 said:


> Well, this isn't even a game


Getting there.


----------



## TKLAWN

Hamelfire;1780192 said:


> or in public works?


Pretty sure their is a line of people that would love to have your job.


----------



## ryde307

Green Grass;1780188 said:


> I only did grade school. Maybe private school is bad you end up in the lawn care businesse.


I went to public. (Minnetonka Schools)


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1780202 said:


> Pretty sure their is a line of people that would love to have your job.


Snow, Lwnmrr, quality


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1780195 said:


> Some of us can only hope!


We can dream!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1780202 said:


> Pretty sure their is a line of people that would love to have your job.


I will be applying the next time there is an opening.

Might not have a choice.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I never did like Private School kids. Minneapolis!!! And I don't like Edina either. They were our rivals on the other side of France Ave. Now I have a nephew playing hockey over there. :realmad:.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1780212 said:


> I will be applying the next time there is an opening.
> 
> Might not have a choice.


We're hiring! Lots of hours in the summer and you can do whatever you want in the winter. Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1780219 said:


> We're hiring! Lots of hours in the summer and you can do whatever you want in the winter. Thumbs Up


Like plow snow? His favorite


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1780219 said:


> We're hiring! Lots of hours in the summer and you can do whatever you want in the winter. Thumbs Up


With how much my wife makes jabs at me and how much I work, I'm thinking of just getting a job at Menard's and let her find out just how much money I actually made when we have to move to a 2 bedroom apartment on the low end of Forest Lake.

We just went to the kids' conferences. Teacher made a comment about how her husband cooked dinner every night. He's a prison guard that works 7-3:30.

Got in the car, she said "hmmm. Sure would be nice to have dinner made once in a while."

She works 3 days / week. We have a 12 year old and 9 year old that don't do any extra curricular activities whatsoever.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1780227 said:


> With how much my wife makes jabs at me and how much I work, I'm thinking of just getting a job at Menard's and let her find out just how much money I actually made when we have to move to a 2 bedroom apartment on the low end of Forest Lake.


I get the same thing and I always respond with I hope you enjoyed your shopping spree to "xyz store". That usually ends that discussion.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Come on Nanne. 4 goals.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1780227 said:


> With how much my wife makes jabs at me and how much I work, I'm thinking of just getting a job at Menard's and let her find out just how much money I actually made when we have to move to a 2 bedroom apartment on the low end of Forest Lake.
> 
> We just went to the kids' conferences. Teacher made a comment about how her husband cooked dinner every night. He's a prison guard that works 7-3:30.
> 
> Got in the car, she said "hmmm. Sure would be nice to have dinner made once in a while."
> 
> She works 3 days / week. We have a 12 year old and 9 year old that don't do any extra curricular activities whatsoever.


Tell her to cook her own dinner. I always get stuck cooking but if I didn't I would starve soooo


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1780233 said:


> Tell her to cook her own dinner. I always get stuck cooking but if I didn't I would starve soooo


I actually like cooking but its only in the winter when I'm home more. If it was just me i would probably eat cereal everyday. My Dad has never made dinner and has been married for 48 years. He never changed a diaper either.


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1780231 said:


> I get the same thing and I always respond with I hope you enjoyed your shopping spree to "xyz store". That usually ends that discussion.


I usually get B****** at for the job in general. Working so much. Sometimes for nothing. The consistently broken tools and equipment. The gf doesn't realize how much money comes in and out the door. And how all that money makes us able to do a lot of things I normally wouldn't at least at my age.


----------



## qualitycut

Yea I got my gf a credit card with a 500 limit so she can get credit so we can buy a different house and she has almost zero credit. She wont even use it she has zero debt but ot sucks cause that equals no credit.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1780237 said:


> I usually get B****** at for the job in general. Working so much. Sometimes for nothing. The consistently broken tools and equipment. The gf doesn't realize how much money comes in and out the door. And how all that money makes us able to do a lot of things I normally wouldn't at least at my age.


Yep.........


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1780243 said:


> Yep.........


Its just really annoying


----------



## SnowGuy73

Damn clowns!!!!!

I'm back to a 40% chance of freezing rain after 03:00 and before 09:00.........


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1780250 said:


> Damn clowns!!!!!
> 
> I'm back to a 40% chance of freezing rain after 03:00 and before 09:00.........


F this.........


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1780242 said:


> Yea I got my gf a credit card with a 500 limit so she can get credit so we can buy a different house and she has almost zero credit. She wont even use it she has zero debt but ot sucks cause that equals no credit.


Does she know she can pay it off every month? I'd take that over some of these people racking up thousands of dollars on them. I knew several friends in college that were in the 10's of thousands.  I got the credit lesson at an early age and got a card when I was 18. I did it for the exact reason you mentioned.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1780250 said:


> Damn clowns!!!!!
> 
> I'm back to a 40% chance of freezing rain after 03:00 and before 09:00.........


The good news is it doesn't look like much......hopefully.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1780255 said:


> The good news is it doesn't look like much......hopefully.


Hopefully being the key word!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1780252 said:


> F this.........


Easy there..... Big brother doesn't like that talk.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1780120 said:


> I'm out. $150 because I was "off road".
> 
> Oh well, what are you going to do?


Thats not too bad... good luck on the rest!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's getting to be too much. 

Bank called today, wondering where the financial papers were they emailed that they wanted filled out. I said I worked for 40 hours, went home, slept for 8 hours, went back to work. Figured I would try to make some money.

They said no, you don't understand, you NEED to get these papers in.

Soooooo... Instead of working, I was going to spend tonight and fill out financial papers.








My internet is down. Can't print off the papers. And yes, my bill is paid.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1780253 said:


> Does she know she can pay it off every month? I'd take that over some of these people racking up thousands of dollars on them. I knew several friends in college that were in the 10's of thousands.  I got the credit lesson at an early age and got a card when I was 18. I did it for the exact reason you mentioned.


I said I would pay it and she still doesn't use it


----------



## SnowGuy73

According to Dahl now its only going to be 34 tomorrow and windy!


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;1780202 said:


> Pretty sure their is a line of people that would love to have your job.


I wouldn't be able to handle the lack of progress...


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1780265 said:


> I said I would pay it and she still doesn't use it


Well that's no good. Slap some sense into her quick.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1780263 said:


> My internet is down. Can't print off the papers. And yes, my bill is paid.


I feel your pain there... internet was down here for 3 days this week... bad line outside the house... all my stuff came to nearly a screeching halt...


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1780267 said:


> According to Dahl now its only going to be 34 tomorrow and windy!


Back to single digit highs in no time...


----------



## BossPlow614

skorum03;1780237 said:


> I usually get B****** at for the job in general. Working so much. Sometimes for nothing. The consistently broken tools and equipment. The gf doesn't realize how much money comes in and out the door. And how all that money makes us able to do a lot of things I normally wouldn't at least at my age.


No gf, no problems. 

The single life >>>

Reinvest as much $$ as I want as well spend it on fun for myself!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Nice Mullets!


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1780269 said:


> I wouldn't be able to handle the lack of progress...


Neither would I. Once you know how to hustle & time is money, that's all you want.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1780277 said:


> Back to single digit highs in no time...


I don't doubt that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well, guess I go back to work. Technician will be out tomorrow sometime.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1780283 said:


> Neither would I. Once you know how to hustle & time is money, that's all you want.


Eh, you're young.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1780265 said:


> I said I would pay it and she still doesn't use it


Why don't you use it for gas or something and just pay it then so she will get credit still.

That's what I did with my gf to build hers


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1780278 said:


> No gf, no problems.
> 
> The single life >>>
> 
> Reinvest as much $$ as I want as well spend it on fun for myself!


I still buy what I want. Lol


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1780272 said:


> Well that's no good. Slap some sense into her quick.


I see what you did therewesportxysport


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1780294 said:


> Why don't you use it for gas or something and just pay it then so she will get credit still.
> 
> That's what I did with my gf to build hers


Her moms a Nazi in wanted to buy her a new car and she said no, and she has the title to the old one


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1780298 said:


> Her moms a Nazi in wanted to buy her a new car and she said no, and she has the title to the old one


What the heck is her mom doing trying to buy her a car? She must be loaded. So that Limo you drove by my house was really her mom's wasn't it......payup


----------



## SSS Inc.

This game better not go into OT. I don't think I'll make it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Kare 11 is doing a story about the economic impacts of this winter... interesting...


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1780325 said:


> Kare 11 is doing a story about the economic impacts of this winter... interesting...


I'm also watching that. Should be interesting. It's certainly helped out a select few snow & ice management contractors!


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1780327 said:


> I'm also watching that. Should be interesting. It's certainly helped out a select few snow & ice management contractors!


payuppayuppayup


----------



## cbservicesllc

El Nino on the way this year?


----------



## Drakeslayer

And Belle enters the picture...that was kind of weird.


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1780329 said:


> payuppayuppayup


I think Lmn, snow, & TK would like to punch that finance professor in the face.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;1780334 said:


> And Belle enters the picture...that was kind of weird.


That was creepy...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Alright SSS... 9.4 inches for March is the average back to 1884... over or under?


----------



## ryde307

cbservicesllc;1780338 said:


> Alright SSS... 9.4 inches for March is the average back to 1884... over or under?


Over. I'm sitting on around 70 ton of salt. Don't want to store all of it for the summer.


----------



## Polarismalibu

ryde307;1780350 said:


> Over. I'm sitting on around 70 ton of salt. Don't want to store all of it for the summer.


Feel free to come lay it all on my street it's about 7 inches of hard pack. You could burn most of it up


----------



## OC&D

I'm a lucky guy. My wife has an MBA in finance....I haven't balanced a checkbook since I met her. She likes to shoot, so firearm purchases are not much of an issue. She's an incredible cook..croissants from scratch anyone? Fishing? Yeah, she loves fishing (hunting, well, not so much). Dogs? Yes. Cats? No. DD's, yep. Life is good....of course there are always a couple of things that could be improved upon, but I can't mention those or Big Brother will step in and delete my post.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1780314 said:


> What the heck is her mom doing trying to buy her a car? She must be loaded. So that Limo you drove by my house was really her mom's wasn't it......payup


No I wanted to buy her a new car her mom said no


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1780350 said:


> Over. I'm sitting on around 70 ton of salt. Don't want to store all of it for the summer.


That's what happens when you buy that much at the end of the season. You jinxed it.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Anybody look at the radar ? Lots of pink on there !!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like most will stay north of me. Gonna head out in a bit to scrape up another lot, then get home and hopefully sell this skid of mine.


----------



## unit28

Oh......boy


----------



## SnowGuy73

That's alot of moisture to the north.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

26, cloudy, calm. 

03:50


----------



## unit28

357 gallon reg


Rogers


----------



## unit28

Drifts through St TFran
Wet slick Rogers


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1780374 said:


> 357 gallon reg
> 
> Rogers


$3.59 in Shakopee.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nice morning out, hoping this dry holds down here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sprinkling in Forest Lake. 25 degrees.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Still dry in **** rapids, fingers crossed. It would be so much fun to go out during rush hour to salt


----------



## SnowGuy73

"Next week looks warm and beautiful"

Seems we've heard this once or six times before....


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1780389 said:


> Still dry in **** rapids, fingers crossed. It would be so much fun to go out during rush hour to salt


That's always a good time!


----------



## TKLAWN

Lots of talk about"headlights" on ch 9 traffic.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1780406 said:


> Lots of talk about"headlights" on ch 9 traffic.


Can't imagine why!?!?!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

TKLAWN;1780406 said:


> Lots of talk about"headlights" on ch 9 traffic.


An acquaintances ex, she's had high beams installed


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1780411 said:


> An acquaintances ex, she's had high beams installed


Pictures?????


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SnowGuy73;1780395 said:


> That's always a good time!


Very productive


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SnowGuy73;1780412 said:


> Pictures?????


Before/after? No, buddy's buddy's ex only met her once briefly. I'm speculating on the "upgrade" but pretty sure. I was introduced to her as MJ


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1780413 said:


> Very productive


Always!........


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1780415 said:


> Before/after? No, buddy's buddy's ex only met her once briefly. I'm speculating on the "upgrade" but pretty sure. I was introduced to her as MJ


They look to be built for speed rather than comfort.

27°


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SnowGuy73;1780422 said:


> They look to be built for speed rather than comfort.


No comment it might evaporate we're all thinking the same thing. 28 cloudy no ice


----------



## qualitycut

What news chick we talking about?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SnowGuy73;1780421 said:


> Always!........


Not saying it has ever happened but you could spend so much time in traffic by the time you get to the last place it's already melted either from residual salt or it warming up. Of course this is a hypothetical


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1780429 said:


> What news chick we talking about?


Were talking about the Cadillac commercial on 9.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1780429 said:


> What news chick we talking about?


Misha, the traffic fill in on 9


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1780430 said:


> Not saying it has ever happened but you could spend so much time in traffic by the time you get to the last place it's already melted either from residual salt or it warming up. Of course this is a hypothetical


Completely understand..... Not like its happened 4 or 5 times this season or anything.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1780434 said:


> Misha, the traffic fill in on 9


Or this!..........

Haha.


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1780434 said:


> Misha, the traffic fill in on 9


I googled mj traffic ch9 and figured it out, god damn. I want to shake your friends hand


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1780439 said:


> I googled mj traffic ch9 and figured it out, god damn. I want to shake your friends hand


Hahahahah....... I bet!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looking at the traffic cameras by st cloud, what a mess. 

Glad it sayed up there.


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1780434 said:


> Misha, the traffic fill in on 9


I googled mj traffic ch9 and figured it out, god damn. I want to shake your friends hand


----------



## qualitycut

Its real bad up here half inch or so of ice


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1780445 said:


> Its real bad up here half inch or so of ice


Yuck!.........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Skid is sold. Sorry quality. Even had a fire sale.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1780338 said:


> Alright SSS... 9.4 inches for March is the average back to 1884... over or under?



Under but barely. Everyone will be lulled into thinking spring is here....then bam


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1780455 said:


> Skid is sold. Sorry quality. Even had a fire sale.


I bet you're releaved. Even if you took a loss at least is was available when the tractor broke.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1780464 said:


> I bet you're releaved. Even if you took a loss at least is was available when the tractor broke.


$2,000 less than I paid for it last fall. Put about 300 hours on it, tires are down to about 40-50%.

I keep the plow and snow bucket, he takes the dirt bucket.

Actually probably a little cheaper than a lease.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1780457 said:


> Under but barely. Everyone will be lulled into thinking spring is here....then bam


I'm still waiting to be lulled!


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1780457 said:


> Under but barely. Everyone will be lulled into thinking spring is here....then bam


I was thinking this might be the case. Just as long as before the "Bam" comes some of the snow melts away.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1780468 said:


> $2,000 less than I paid for it last fall. Put about 300 hours on it, tires are down to about 40-50%.
> 
> I keep the plow and snow bucket, he takes the dirt bucket.
> 
> Actually probably a little cheaper than a lease.


Are you happy with what you got for it?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1780457 said:


> Under but barely. Everyone will be lulled into thinking spring is here....then bam


I'm half way there for march. You guys have that whole amount to go if we have a typical march


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1780475 said:


> Are you happy with what you got for it?


Would have rather gotten $26,000.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1780468 said:


> $2,000 less than I paid for it last fall. Put about 300 hours on it, tires are down to about 40-50%.
> 
> I keep the plow and snow bucket, he takes the dirt bucket.
> 
> Actually probably a little cheaper than a lease.


Sounds like you made out great. That's a lot of hours. It kept you going this year even though you hated it. Now just don't break the tractor if it snows again.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1780485 said:


> Sounds like you made out great. That's a lot of hours. It kept you going this year even though you hated it. Now just don't break the tractor if it snows again.


I swear that thing has a fast clock on the engine meter.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1780483 said:


> Would have rather gotten $26,000.


I guess 2000 less than you paid for it doesn't seem so bad considering that you put 300 hours on it. But then again that cylinder that broke was what $800?
Factor that in to the 2000 and it still cost you less than $10/hour to run it.

I'm sure there were other factors at play though too.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

skorum03;1780490 said:


> I guess 2000 less than you paid for it doesn't seem so bad considering that you put 300 hours on it. But then again that cylinder that broke was what $800?
> Factor that in to the 2000 and it still cost you less than $10/hour to run it.
> 
> I'm sure there were other factors at play though too.


The cylinder broke on his tractor. I'd say you did ok on the skid


----------



## OC&D

That's $6.67/hour + fuel and whatever other maintenance you did to it. Nice!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1780445 said:


> Its real bad up here half inch or so of ice


That's a whole bunch of no good. Did anyone else's tornado sirens just come on for a second?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1780489 said:


> I swear that thing has a fast clock on the engine meter.


Maybe your guys left it running all the time.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1780489 said:


> I swear that thing has a fast clock on the engine meter.


I bet fuel receipts would say its right


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1780489 said:


> I swear that thing has a fast clock on the engine meter.


All skids that I've rented seem to have a fast meter. I think its because trucks a way faster so it seems like less time


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1780504 said:


> Maybe your guys left it running all the time.


Heck yeah! You don't wanna let it get cold in there!


----------



## SSS Inc.

What a crappy day. I just wanted to let everyone know. Getting bored waiting for trucks. I have noticed in the last hour the ice beneath piles is really starting to come up easy.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1780516 said:


> Heck yeah! You don't wanna let it get cold in there!


We leave ours running when its cold out. As soon as they get started at our shop we leave them running until were done.


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1780518 said:


> We leave ours running when its cold out. As soon as they get started at our shop we leave them running until were done.


I do the same with my truck if its like 20 degrees or less. Takes too long to warm up otherwise


----------



## qualitycut

After 2.5 hrs of truck running heat cranked


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1780518 said:


> We leave ours running when its cold out. As soon as they get started at our shop we leave them running until were done.


Last week when I was stacking it didn't get shut off until I was done. Unfortunately the next morning it was really unhappy with me when I had to start it at 12 below. I was lucky I got it going. By the time I got to the job site it was nice and toasty in there, though I had to shut the heated seat off, that thing will cook your @ss off.


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1780520 said:


> After 2.5 hrs of truck running heat cranked


 Oh my god. That's insane.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1780490 said:


> I guess 2000 less than you paid for it doesn't seem so bad considering that you put 300 hours on it. But then again that cylinder that broke was what $800?
> Factor that in to the 2000 and it still cost you less than $10/hour to run it.
> 
> I'm sure there were other factors at play though too.


Yeah, the cylinder was on the tractor.

I did nothing to the skid but 3 gallons of hydro oil and fuel.

Add in the $250 in tire usage we burned off and the number goes down.


----------



## Ranger620

Whos the guy doing ice dams??? Need to talk about dams i have to clear. Pm me a number


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1780528 said:


> Whos the guy doing ice dams??? Need to talk about dams i have to clear. Pm me a number


Jagext...........


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;1780520 said:


> After 2.5 hrs of truck running heat cranked


Wow. I am happy that didn't come here. I remember the ice storm a couple tear ago. IT sucked. I didn't think we were going to get anything so I was at a party drinking then the ice started. Took an hr to get home. Luckily at the time we could cover all of our walks and lots with one salt truck so I rode with to do the walks. I remember parking the truck in a lot with a small incline and as soon as we got out the truck slid across the parking lot. Had to salt everything going backwards so we had traction. I would hate to send guys out in that stuff now.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1780524 said:


> Yeah, the cylinder was on the tractor.
> 
> I did nothing to the skid but 3 gallons of hydro oil and fuel.
> 
> Add in the $250 in tire usage we burned off and the number goes down.


That's not a bad deal. It would have been $700 a month to rent it from Cat and 12.50 per hour over 250.


----------



## qualitycut

The roads were not to bad, it must have frozen rained first then ice pellets on top was pretty gritty


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;1780532 said:


> Wow. I am happy that didn't come here. I remember the ice storm a couple tear ago. IT sucked. I didn't think we were going to get anything so I was at a party drinking then the ice started. Took an hr to get home. Luckily at the time we could cover all of our walks and lots with one salt truck so I rode with to do the walks. I remember parking the truck in a lot with a small incline and as soon as we got out the truck slid across the parking lot. Had to salt everything going backwards so we had traction. I would hate to send guys out in that stuff now.


would have been a good way to go through some of the salt you have left.


----------



## ryde307

Green Grass;1780537 said:


> would have been a good way to go through some of the salt you have left.


True but I am never a fan of sending people out in dangerous situations. All it takes is one guy to slip and fall or crash a truck and we have major issues.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1780545 said:


> True but I am never a fan of sending people out in dangerous situations. All it takes is one guy to slip and fall or *crash a truck* and we have major issues.


Not that major.... trust me, I know... :laughing:  :crying:


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1780468 said:


> $2,000 less than I paid for it last fall. Put about 300 hours on it, tires are down to about 40-50%.
> 
> I keep the plow and snow bucket, he takes the dirt bucket.
> 
> Actually probably a little cheaper than a lease.


Yeah... I dont think you did too bad on that deal


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1780520 said:


> After 2.5 hrs of truck running heat cranked


Holy crap!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1780457 said:


> Under but barely. Everyone will be lulled into thinking spring is here....then bam


I'm okay with that... AFTER some snow melts like skorum said... couple 2-3 inch events wouldn't be bad to buffer the pocket book and help ryde get rid of some of his salt...


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SSS Inc.;1780518 said:


> We leave ours running when its cold out. As soon as they get started at our shop we leave them running until were done.


A good rule to follow, once a piece of equipment is running it ISN'T shut off until everything is done.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SSS Inc.;1780517 said:


> What a crappy day. I just wanted to let everyone know. Getting bored waiting for trucks. I have noticed in the last hour the ice beneath piles is really starting to come up easy.


Not that bad out, it would be great if the sun was out though.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1780578 said:


> A good rule to follow, once a piece of equipment is running it ISN'T shut off until everything is done.


Sure thing... harder to get something back running in the field...


----------



## snowman55

where was that? ryde that 1 two years ago was insane had to salt hyway ramps backwards just to get off the hyway. had cops flagging us down because they couldn't move.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Heading to St. Cloud at 1:30 today from Minnetonka/ Wayzata. Saw the problems at opportunity drive this morning on the news. Can I get a road status report from those up there in the know?
Thanks
MNLOWCO


----------



## ryde307

snowman55;1780587 said:


> where was that? ryde that 1 two years ago was insane had to salt hyway ramps backwards just to get off the hyway. had cops flagging us down because they couldn't move.


Yea we salted some stuff for the county to help get there trucks moving on the highway.


----------



## Green Grass

MNPLOWCO;1780591 said:


> Heading to St. Cloud at 1:30 today from Minnetonka/ Wayzata. Saw the problems at opportunity drive this morning on the news. Can I get a road status report from those up there in the know?
> Thanks
> MNLOWCO


They are fine now no problems.


----------



## Camden

MNPLOWCO;1780591 said:


> Heading to St. Cloud at 1:30 today from Minnetonka/ Wayzata. Saw the problems at opportunity drive this morning on the news. Can I get a road status report from those up there in the know?
> Thanks
> MNLOWCO


Smooth sailing. Wet roads that's all.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Thanks for the road update!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

According to Barlow we lost 3" of snow yesterday..... I don't see it.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1780620 said:


> According to Barlow we lost 3" of snow yesterday..... I don't see it.


I do only because my driveway is clear.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1780621 said:


> I do only because my driveway is clear.


I only had about an inch of snow in the back of my work truck...... I still have about an inch of snow in the back of my work truck.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1780622 said:


> I only had about an inch of snow in the back of my work truck...... I still have about an inch of snow in the back of my work truck.


Shouldn't it be full of salt?


----------



## Polarismalibu

It can snow now I'm ready!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1780624 said:


> Shouldn't it be full of salt?


Negative!..


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1780625 said:


> It can snow now I'm ready!


Looks nice!

Who did the blade install for you?


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1780625 said:


> It can snow now I'm ready!


Looking good!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Congrats!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1780629 said:


> Looks nice!
> 
> Who did the blade install for you?


Countryside services in Anoka


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

cbservicesllc;1780582 said:


> Sure thing... harder to get something back running in the field...


Perfect example why, a few years back my brother stopped at the bank came out and the truck wouldn't start. The main power post on the starter solenoid was gone with the positive lead just hanging in the breeze. Couldn't even jumper the solenoid, she was dead in the water. We had plowed the night before and we plowed that night. Just think if he had jumped out to shovel of whatever and hopped in and hit the key and nothing happen at 2am. It would have been a lot bigger of a pain than it was tossing in a starter in the parking lot during the day with an auto parts store a block away. You'll "waste" a couple bucks letting them run, big deal don't care


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1780636 said:


> Countryside services in Anoka


Is that the wideout or the other one where the wings stay in when its straight?

Can't remember what western calls it, blizzard calls it a speedwing.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1780640 said:


> Is that the wideout or the other one where the wings stay in when its straight?
> 
> Can't remember what western calls it, blizzard calls it a speedwing.


Yeah it's the wideout. I think western calls the speeding the prodigy


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1780642 said:


> Yeah it's the wideout. I think western calls the speeding the prodigy


That's it!...


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1780620 said:


> According to Barlow we lost 3" of snow yesterday..... I don't see it.


That's because it melted. I don't believe it either. I've had the same 4" on my deck railing for over a week.

Nice Truck Polaris!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sun is trying to come out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1780647 said:


> That's because it melted. I don't believe it either. I've had the same 4" on my deck railing for over a week.
> 
> Nice Truck Polaris!


I was just looking at the same here.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1780620 said:


> According to Barlow we lost 3" of snow yesterday..... I don't see it.


He said a couple days ago we lost 5". So 8" now total? It doesn't look any different


----------



## BossPlow614

Now you just need some graphics Polaris!

Im excited for Sunday. It'll be shorts weather as long as I'm not sick like I am now, haven't been this sick in a few yrs, felt bad since Wednesday.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1780625 said:


> It can snow now I'm ready!


Jealous.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1780647 said:


> That's because it melted. I don't believe it either. I've had the same 4" on my deck railing for over a week.
> 
> Nice Truck Polaris!


Same here... and the same 2 feet in my backyard...


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1780651 said:


> He said a couple days ago we lost 5". So 8" now total? It doesn't look any different


I forgot about that... I think it was Tuesday or something. Ya, 8" total I guess!


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1780652 said:


> Now you just need some graphics Polaris!
> 
> Im excited for Sunday. It'll be shorts weather as long as I'm not sick like I am now, haven't been this sick in a few yrs, felt bad since Wednesday.


I'm not a big fan of graphics on trucks. The side of the enclosed trailer is a bigger billboard anyway


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1780663 said:


> I'm not a big fan of graphics on trucks. The side of the enclosed trailer is a bigger billboard anyway


Correct. Name / USDOT # on side windows to be legal.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Talked to the bank. They are happy I'm dumping the skid. Rearranging financials to get some footing again.

Best thing we can have happen for just about all of us is weather like today.

A slow melt.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;1780625 said:


> It can snow now I'm ready!


Nice! Nothing like a clean black truck! Thumbs Up



LwnmwrMan22;1780667 said:


> Correct. Name / USDOT # on side windows to be legal.


I would get them on there asap. We got pulled over this summer 4 times in 1.5 months, wasting about 1.5 hours every time they did!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1780671 said:


> Nice! Nothing like a clean black truck! Thumbs Up
> 
> I would get them on there asap. We got pulled over this summer 4 times in 1.5 months, wasting about 1.5 hours every time they did!


I've been running my '13 without them for 8 months. Keep waiting on for the guy to call me.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1780677 said:


> I've been running my '13 without them for 8 months. Keep waiting on for the guy to call me.


I got stopped in the fall before I had plates on my new truck.


----------



## BossPlow614

NorthernProServ;1780671 said:


> Nice! Nothing like a clean black truck! Thumbs Up
> 
> I would get them on there asap. We got pulled over this summer 4 times in 1.5 months, wasting about 1.5 hours every time they did!


I was not pulled over this year at all. Graphics on my truck, along with city, state, & us dot #, I also had the inspection done in the spring. People make such a big deal about having a commercial vehicle in operation but its really not that challenging, you also have to follow the dot sting page to know where the stings are at.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1780677 said:


> I've been running my '13 without them for 8 months. Keep waiting on for the guy to call me.


Call it luck, around here they round you up like cattle!

DOT set's up in empty parking lots and they have the local cops drive around town and escort you back. Usually there are a hand full of trucks waiting in line to be inspected.

One of the times last year, drove by and saw them set up in a lot. Was heading back to the shop, 100 feet from our driveway a cop comes flying around the corner and say we need to follow him back.

BS... and a waste of everybody's time.


----------



## Camden

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1780639 said:


> Perfect example why, a few years back my brother stopped at the bank came out and the truck wouldn't start. The main power post on the starter solenoid was gone with the positive lead just hanging in the breeze. Couldn't even jumper the solenoid, she was dead in the water. We had plowed the night before and we plowed that night. Just think if he had jumped out to shovel of whatever and hopped in and hit the key and nothing happen at 2am. It would have been a lot bigger of a pain than it was tossing in a starter in the parking lot during the day with an auto parts store a block away. You'll "waste" a couple bucks letting them run, big deal don't care


I let all my equipment run the whole time we're out. I don't care about burning fuel or adding extra hours onto the machine's meter or whatever. It's something my dad taught me way back in the day so I don't even think twice about doing it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1780663 said:


> I'm not a big fan of graphics on trucks. The side of the enclosed trailer is a bigger billboard anyway


Some of us can't afford big nice enclosed trailers...


----------



## NorthernProServ

BossPlow614;1780682 said:


> I was not pulled over this year at all. Graphics on my truck, along with city, state, & us dot #, I also had the inspection done in the spring. People make such a big deal about having a commercial vehicle in operation but its really not that challenging, you also have to follow the dot sting page to know where the stings are at.


Same here, everything is ALL legal with Name/dot # and even got inspections stickers too.

where do I find this DOT sting page?!?! lol


----------



## NorthernProServ

There are so many hoe Joe's driving around with beat down trucks and trailers ready to break in half, they should be focused on them folks a little more!


----------



## BossPlow614

NorthernProServ;1780689 said:


> Same here, everything is ALL legal with Name/dot # and even got inspections stickers too.
> 
> where do I find this DOT sting page?!?! lol


I also had the inspection sticker, ill be getting it on my enclosed as well once the salt is completely off the roads & I get the graphics installed. 
Search DOT Sting Location on fbook & you'll be able to find it.

And definitely, some of the rigs I've seen going down the road are an accident waiting to happen!


----------



## NorthernProServ

BossPlow614;1780692 said:


> I also had the inspection sticker, ill be getting it on my enclosed as well once the salt is completely off the roads & I get the graphics installed.
> Search DOT Sting Location on fbook & you'll be able to find it.
> 
> And definitely, some of the rigs I've seen going down the road are an accident waiting to happen!


HAHA found it


----------



## Green Grass

Quality,
I know you have been looking came across this.

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/grd/4341963895.html


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1780520 said:


> After 2.5 hrs of truck running heat cranked


Wow. Thats some ice.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1780620 said:


> According to Barlow we lost 3" of snow yesterday..... I don't see it.


Where? Not at my house.


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1780652 said:


> Now you just need some graphics Polaris!
> 
> Im excited for Sunday. It'll be shorts weather as long as I'm not sick like I am now, haven't been this sick in a few yrs, felt bad since Wednesday.


It's going around. I had it then SSS had it. GOes for a few days.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1780707 said:


> Quality,
> I know you have been looking came across this.
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/grd/4341963895.html


Wow that's a clean looking machine.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's official. Sunday I'm on spring break with my kids.

Starting tonight by going tubing at Wild Mountain. Kids and wife are going to in laws tomorrow to Sunday morning, then the oldest and I are going to Giant's Ridge Sunday night until late Monday.

Then it's just sit around and do nothing.

Gonna finish the last of the push backs this weekend while kids and wire are in Eau Claire.

Have two accounts where I need the blower. No other way to do it.


----------



## CityGuy

Bought a roof rake and them melt things quality was talking about. Raked the roof off as best I could. Some of it is a little deep at the top so it will take a couple days to loosen it up. Put 4 off them puck things up there and holy crap it's like a river coming off the roof. Between the snow being gone and the pucks I think it is clearing everything right up.


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;1780671 said:


> Nice! Nothing like a clean black truck! Thumbs Up
> 
> I would get them on there asap. We got pulled over this summer 4 times in 1.5 months, wasting about 1.5 hours every time they did!


I never ended up putting them on my 03 and I think I'm going to chance it with this one. I like a clean looking truck.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1780692 said:


> I also had the inspection sticker, ill be getting it on my enclosed as well once the salt is completely off the roads & I get the graphics installed.
> Search DOT Sting Location on fbook & you'll be able to find it.
> 
> And definitely, some of the rigs I've seen going down the road are an accident waiting to happen!


You been following me around??


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1780707 said:


> Quality,
> I know you have been looking came across this.
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/grd/4341963895.html


Is that real? Looks CLEAN!


----------



## banonea

OC&D;1780356 said:


> I'm a lucky guy. My wife has an MBA in finance....I haven't balanced a checkbook since I met her. She likes to shoot, so firearm purchases are not much of an issue. She's an incredible cook..croissants from scratch anyone? Fishing? Yeah, she loves fishing (hunting, well, not so much). Dogs? Yes. Cats? No. DD's, yep. Life is good....of course there are always a couple of things that could be improved upon, but I can't mention those or Big Brother will step in and delete my post.


Same thing here, Wife knows I make bank in the winter. Now kids here, she cooks, I cook, likes her time alone, loves to screw and knows I wont throw her out of bed for waking me up....... love life herepayup

BTW, temp 32 and cloudy.Thumbs Up


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;1780663 said:


> I'm not a big fan of graphics on trucks. The side of the enclosed trailer is a bigger billboard anyway


I like it when no one knows who I am, That way if I do something I shouldn't, they cant call me........


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1780668 said:


> Talked to the bank. They are happy I'm dumping the skid. Rearranging financials to get some footing again.
> 
> Best thing we can have happen for just about all of us is weather like today.
> 
> A slow melt.


Good deal, hope things get better for ya,

I will take a melt to clear the roads, but I will take another 10" to 14" this monthpayuppayup....... just not all at once.


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1780729 said:


> I like it when no one knows who I am, That way if I do something I shouldn't, they cant call me........


You said it!


----------



## banonea

NorthernProServ;1780685 said:


> Call it luck, around here they round you up like cattle!
> 
> DOT set's up in empty parking lots and they have the local cops drive around town and escort you back. Usually there are a hand full of trucks waiting in line to be inspected.
> 
> *One of the times last year, drove by and saw them set up in a lot. Was heading back to the shop, 100 feet from our driveway a cop comes flying around the corner and say we need to follow him back.*
> 
> BS... and a waste of everybody's time.


Is that legal to do? I just got my '11 f350and don't have anything on it. I was stopped once pulling one of my trailers for personal use, DOT asked me ware my # was and I told him it was personal not business use, asked me a couple of other things about my trailer and sent me on my way. they are more interested in the big rigs and dump trucks down here than anything else.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Pros and Cons to having lettering... I've gotten a ton of business off lettering in some high value neighborhoods... but also a couple whiners... not enough to outweigh the good though


----------



## qualitycut

That machine looks almost new..

As far as stickers on trucks and dot, buddy got a fine last year for not having it. For the 300 or whatever I paid I get a few grand a year minimum from people seeing it. I got one of my first townhomes that way and has been a good account over the last 4 years.


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;1780733 said:


> You said it!


BTW... nice truck. I gust got my '11 f350 about 6months ago, black 4 door as well, but I am flex fuel. love the power.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;1780707 said:


> Quality,
> I know you have been looking came across this.
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/grd/4341963895.html


A $1000 paint job makes a world of difference.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1780746 said:


> A $1000 paint job makes a world of difference.


Yea looks that way.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;1780746 said:


> A $1000 paint job makes a world of difference.


This is true...


----------



## skorum03

Stout last weekend. Riverfalls tonight. I'm an animal 'eh?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1780746 said:


> A $1000 paint job makes a world of difference.


If I did it, it would only cost about $75 and look just as good.  I love painting equipment and trucks, it always makes me feel like things work better when they look good. And its way cheaper doing it yourself. Started painting when I was 18. If you go to an auction like Ritchie Brothers just about every piece is painted before the sale. Paint goes a long way improving your companies image too.

Personally I wouldn't touch that thing with 4000 hours. We trade ours at about 2500 hours. That 773 is over priced. We traded an 863 high flow last year for 16k. They listed it for 17k. It was a nice machine.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1780707 said:


> Quality,
> I know you have been looking came across this.
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/grd/4341963895.html


Russian guy that flips these for a living.

Hell of a good guy and real honest.

Pretty sure this is him.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1780736 said:


> Is that legal to do? I just got my '11 f350and don't have anything on it. I was stopped once pulling one of my trailers for personal use, DOT asked me ware my # was and I told him it was personal not business use, asked me a couple of other things about my trailer and sent me on my way. they are more interested in the big rigs and dump trucks down here than anything else.


I was stopped pulling my enclosed. No name no numbers. I told him personal use. Said it doesn't matter. Went through everything and gave me numerous warnings totaled up to 1500. A week later I was in ellendale on hwy 30. On my west he had a semi pulled over. On my back they had a truck like mine pulled over with an enclosed. No name or numbers. I saw the 2 guys outside and looked like personal use. I did pass one of them this last snow on hwy 35 on my way back from Faribault with a 20' open trailer and 2 mower/blower with a non working tail light and side light. Never did a thing


----------



## BossPlow614

↑ what did they find wrong that made for $1500 in fines?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1780807 said:


> I was stopped pulling my enclosed. No name no numbers. I told him personal use. Said it doesn't matter. Went through everything and gave me numerous warnings totaled up to 1500. A week later I was in ellendale on hwy 30. On my west he had a semi pulled over. On my back they had a truck like mine pulled over with an enclosed. No name or numbers. I saw the 2 guys outside and looked like personal use. I did pass one of them this last snow on hwy 35 on my way back from Faribault with a 20' open trailer and 2 mower/blower with a non working tail light and side light. Never did a thing


My buddy used to race and got pulled over and told the guy he won some money at the race. Since he made a profit he was considered commercial or something


----------



## jimslawnsnow

BossPlow614;1780810 said:


> ↑ what did they find wrong that made for $1500 in fines?


No fire extinguisher, no triangles, didnt have my break away hooked, 2 clearance lights out,1 side light out. I can't remember if that was it. My brakes were shot and I was parked just right so he didn't catch it when he tested the break a way. Oh and no DOT numbers. They were just warnings.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1780811 said:


> My buddy used to race and got pulled over and told the guy he won some money at the race. Since he made a profit he was considered commercial or something


That right there is a bunch of bs.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1780812 said:


> No fire extinguisher, no triangles, didnt have my break away hooked, 2 clearance lights out,1 side light out. I can't remember if that was it. My brakes were shot and I was parked just right so he didn't catch it when he tested the break a way. Oh and no DOT numbers. They were just warnings.


Did they put a big orange out of service sticker on ya? That's a lot of problems.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1780811 said:


> My buddy used to race and got pulled over and told the guy he won some money at the race. Since he made a profit he was considered commercial or something


How dumb. Either you are or you're not.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1780820 said:


> Did they put a big orange out of service sticker on ya? That's a lot of problems.


Nope. I'm sure he would have if he cought the break a way


----------



## NorthernProServ

banonea;1780736 said:


> Is that legal to do? I just got my '11 f350and don't have anything on it. I was stopped once pulling one of my trailers for personal use, DOT asked me ware my # was and I told him it was personal not business use, asked me a couple of other things about my trailer and sent me on my way. they are more interested in the big rigs and dump trucks down here than anything else.


Good question, not sure...He follow me and did not put his lights on til he was stopped behind me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1780811 said:


> My buddy used to race and got pulled over and told the guy he won some money at the race. Since he made a profit he was considered commercial or something


They run stings Memorial Day for the mudder's at Trollhaugen.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1780820 said:


> Did they put a big orange out of service sticker on ya? That's a lot of problems.


I got one on my truck and trailer at the same time . Went and grabbed a 150 from my dads work and a buddies lawn trailer and finished mowing


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1780840 said:


> I got one on my truck and trailer at the same time . Went and grabbed a 150 from my dads work and a buddies lawn trailer and finished mowing


for what?....


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1780820 said:


> Did they put a big orange out of service sticker on ya? That's a lot of problems.


Like court or something.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1780843 said:


> for what?....


Ball joint was bad, e break on truck supposedly, no fire, no triangles tires were not where would have liked them gas can wasn't secure enough and a couple other dumb things. Then lawn trailer one blinker didn't work and one break light. This was like 5 years ago or so. The reason he pulled me over was window tint


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1780844 said:


> Like court or something.


Court is your speciality.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Cooling down quick out there!


----------



## SnowGuy73

#slickery!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1780868 said:


> Cooling down quick out there!


I prefer my warm couch!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1780870 said:


> I prefer my warm couch!


Warm bed for me.


----------



## qualitycut

Geez the way the game started out thought forsure someone would have scored in ot


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1780874 said:


> Geez the way the game started out thought forsure someone would have scored in ot


OT was slow!


----------



## andersman02

skorum03;1780779 said:


> Stout last weekend. Riverfalls tonight. I'm an animal 'eh?


Going to the bar crawl in a few weekends?


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1780875 said:


> OT was slow!


I know I was suprised they were being pretty cautious


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1780877 said:


> I know I was suprised they were being pretty cautious


I hope it goes like 5 ot's. I was at that Apple valley game in the 90's they always talk about and it went on forever. I think it ended at 1:30 or something. The place was half empty.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1780880 said:


> I hope it goes like 5 ot's. I was at that Apple valley game in the 90's they always talk about and it went on forever. I think it ended at 1:30 or something. The place was half empty.


Its going to be the first 5 min


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1780880 said:


> I hope it goes like 5 ot's. I was at that Apple valley game in the 90's they always talk about and it went on forever. I think it ended at 1:30 or something. The place was half empty.


I will not be up that late!


----------



## SSS Inc.

EP needed to be way more aggressive on the penalty kill especially in OT. I hate that when nobody makes a move to try and get the puck. When Lakeville killed off that penalty they were really going after it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1780884 said:


> I will not be up that late!


There's a whole game yet to watch.  Pretty sure I'll fall asleep during the second period. That's what happened last night.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1780889 said:


> There's a whole game yet to watch.  Pretty sure I'll fall asleep during the second period. That's what happened last night.


We have mini mite jamboree this weekend in st. Cloud I have to be there at 8 am.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1780895 said:


> We have mini mite jamboree this weekend in st. Cloud I have to be there at 8 am.


Thats a fuzz early to be up in St. Cloud. It'll be fun I'm sure. We finished up last weekend. Kid wants to play Spring hockey now. He also wants to be a goalie and dressed up in some old school paper thin pads that I have had since I was about 5. They were 20 years old back then. Kinda funny but he looked like a goalie tonight in the backyard and had some sweet saves. All you goalies are weird so I'm trying to steer him another direction.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1780897 said:


> Thats a fuzz early to be up in St. Cloud. It'll be fun I'm sure. We finished up last weekend. Kid wants to play Spring hockey now. He also wants to be a goalie and dressed up in some old school paper thin pads that I have had since I was about 5. They were 20 years old back then. Kinda funny but he looked like a goalie tonight in the backyard and had some sweet saves. All you goalies are weird so I'm trying to steer him another direction.


Yeah we sure are weird. We still have two more games next weekend. Then they are done.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1780897 said:


> Thats a fuzz early to be up in St. Cloud. It'll be fun I'm sure. We finished up last weekend. Kid wants to play Spring hockey now. He also wants to be a goalie and dressed up in some old school paper thin pads that I have had since I was about 5. They were 20 years old back then. Kinda funny but he looked like a goalie tonight in the backyard and had some sweet saves. All you goalies are weird so I'm trying to steer him another direction.


Not sure how old he is but I know when we were young everyone wanted to play goalie. One or two stingers will change their mind real quick if they are not to serious about it.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1780901 said:


> Not sure how old he is but I know when we were young everyone wanted to play goalie. One or two stingers will change their mind real quick if they are not to serious about it.


Like he said we have to be weird.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1780829 said:


> They run stings Memorial Day for the mudder's at Trollhaugen.


I go there every year.


----------



## ryde307

I never played hockey. Used to have a skated vs hockey player feud in HS. But now it's one sport I wish I played looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1780901 said:


> Not sure how old he is but I know when we were young everyone wanted to play goalie. One or two stingers will change their mind real quick if they are not to serious about it.


He turns 5 this week. And your right, everyone on his team wanted to be goalies. The problem is he is kinda good at it. His coaches even said he should be a goalie. He has been studying what the goalies for the wild and now the high school kids do. I fired a few slap shots at him tonight and he thought it was fun. :realmad:


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1780906 said:


> He turns 5 this week. And your right, everyone on his team wanted to be goalies. The problem is he is kinda good at it. His coaches even said he should be a goalie. He has been studying what the goalies for the wild and now the high school kids do. I fired a few slap shots at him tonight and he thought it was fun. :realmad:


Yep your doomed but I am afraid I am in the same boat hoping he changes his mind.


----------



## skorum03

andersman02;1780876 said:


> Going to the bar crawl in a few weekends?


Don't know anything about it. But you have my attention.....


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1780906 said:


> He turns 5 this week. And your right, everyone on his team wanted to be goalies. The problem is he is kinda good at it. His coaches even said he should be a goalie. He has been studying what the goalies for the wild and now the high school kids do. I fired a few slap shots at him tonight and he thought it was fun. :realmad:


You could start painting goalie maskspayup, I think they get more for that than painting a bobcat.


----------



## qualitycut

See ya guys!
http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/bfs/4357212493.html


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1780911 said:


> You could start painting goalie masks, I think they get more for that than painting a bobcat.


All the goalies I played with had plenty of dough to get their masks painted. That was back when nobody really had them painted except the pros. Keep in mind this includes one of the governor's sons. Must have been rough....Dad is a Dayton, Mom is a Rockefeller. payuppayuppayup


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green,

Check out these sweet pads. They're about 2" thick only.


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1780917 said:


> See ya guys!
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/bfs/4357212493.html


Haha. I saw that. The owner's salary off that doesn't do much for living in south Florida.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1780924 said:


> Haha. I saw that. The owner's salary off that doesn't do much for living in south Florida.


My aunt and uncle live there, I will move in with them


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1780848 said:


> Ball joint was bad, e break on truck supposedly, no fire, no triangles tires were not where would have liked them gas can wasn't secure enough and a couple other dumb things. Then lawn trailer one blinker didn't work and one break light. This was like 5 years ago or so. The reason he pulled me over was window tint


Well ****, that sounds like our list to the "T". Started with window tint, rolled up next to us and said roll the window down and it all went down hill from there!!! The gas can part was 400.00 alone I believe. Happen 3 years ago before we knew better 

Total ticket was like 890.00 !!!! Took it to court, showed the corrections were made and got it down to like 350.00.

After the cvi officer handed us the ticket I asked if we still can keep working, he said " sure, got to make money right"

Funny huh ?


----------



## CityGuy

Hey CB you still up? Couple bussiness fires right around your area. BP has one and Dayton has one.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1780933 said:


> Hey CB you still up? Couple bussiness fires right around your area. BP has one and Dayton has one.


Yeah we just got called to Dayton... Station 4 did rather... thought it was my shop for a second!! :crying: :realmad:

Brooklyn Park sounds like it's construction heaters...


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1780935 said:


> Yeah we just got called to Dayton... Station 4 did rather... thought it was my shop for a second!! :crying: :realmad:
> 
> Brooklyn Park sounds like it's construction heaters...


Where in Dayton is it at?


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1780937 said:


> Where in Dayton is it at?


113 ave. Right off 81 near crystal welding


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1780921 said:


> Green,
> 
> Check out these sweet pads. They're about 2" thick only.


Those are classic pads!!


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1780919 said:


> All the goalies I played with had plenty of dough to get their masks painted. That was back when nobody really had them painted except the pros. Keep in mind this includes one of the governor's sons. Must have been rough....Dad is a Dayton, Mom is a Rockefeller. payuppayuppayup


Hey! I had a painted mask. There may actually be a news article about it done by the associated press with pictures of my mask and Manny Fernandez's being painted side by side.


----------



## Deershack

Got question for those who are up on DOT rules. All my equipment is marked, however my PU is not. I have some magnetic signs on it for advertising but do not use it for work. Do I have to have the PU inspected?


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1780935 said:


> Yeah we just got called to Dayton... Station 4 did rather... thought it was my shop for a second!! :crying: :realmad:
> 
> Brooklyn Park sounds like it's construction heaters...


Nothing like going on a call and having the people say why the hell are you here we don't want you.


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1780937 said:


> Where in Dayton is it at?


Corner of 81 and 113th (my shop)... the recycling place with all the pickup trucks...


----------



## Green Grass

Deershack;1780942 said:


> Got question for those who are up on DOT rules. All my equipment is marked, however my PU is not. I have some magnetic signs on it for advertising but do not use it for work. Do I have to have the PU inspected?


Under 26,000 and does not travel out of state does NOT have to have a state inspection done.


----------



## qualitycut

Deershack;1780942 said:


> Got question for those who are up on DOT rules. All my equipment is marked, however my PU is not. I have some magnetic signs on it for advertising but do not use it for work. Do I have to have the PU inspected?


Is over 10k gvw


----------



## Deershack

That's what I thought. I have been told by others that since I have the signs on the truck, it is considered a work truck and needs to be inspected.


----------



## Green Grass

Deershack;1780947 said:


> That's what I thought. I have been told by others that since I have the signs on the truck, it is considered a work truck and needs to be inspected.


You are subject to inspection but not required to have an annual inspection.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1780948 said:


> You are subject to inspection but not required to have an annual inspection.


So if I do not work out of state I don't need an annual? I always just thought over 10k gvw and you needed on or should.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Just yell out the window "not for commerce"and keep driving.


----------



## NorthernProServ

https://dps.mn.gov/divisions/msp/commercial-vehicles/Pages/faqs.aspx

Good link !!! I keep a copy of it in both of our trucks just in case.

Everything you can get a ticket for, haha the odds are stacked against us lol !!

http://mcmiscatalog.fmcsa.dot.gov/d_ins_CD.asp


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1780950 said:


> So if I do not work out of state I don't need an annual? I always just thought over 10k gvw and you needed on or should.


Correct you do not need one. I don't do my truck with it being new but I have my trailers done since they are a few years old.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1780954 said:


> Correct you do not need one. I don't do my truck with it being new but I have my trailers done since they are a few years old.


K good to know, my dads work does them for free every year if the trucks bought there so I just do it.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1780955 said:


> K good to know, my dads work does them for free every year if the trucks bought there so I just do it.


Then you might as well.


----------



## CityGuy

Well..........................


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1780958 said:


> Well..........................


:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1780950 said:


> So if I do not work out of state I don't need an annual? I always just thought over 10k gvw and you needed on or should.


For purposes of the annual inspection, a commercial motor vehicle is:

a vehicle or combination of vehicles having a gross vehicle weight greater than 26,000 pounds;
a bus; or
a vehicle, regardless of size, that transports a quantity of hazardous materials requiring the vehicle to display placards;
a spotter truck; or
a self-propelled special mobile equipment mounted on a commercial motor vehicle chassis with a gross vehicle weight more than 26,000 pounds


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1780955 said:


> K good to know, my dads work does them for free every year if the trucks bought there so I just do it.


I shoulda had them do mine before I got it


----------



## andersman02

skorum03;1780909 said:


> Don't know anything about it. But you have my attention.....


Facebook river falls bar crawl, they do one every year..it's a hoot to say the least


----------



## skorum03

andersman02;1780980 said:


> Facebook river falls bar crawl, they do one every year..it's a hoot to say the least


I will look it up. and most likely participate


----------



## BOSS LAWN

NorthernProServ;1780929 said:


> Well ****, that sounds like our list to the "T". Started with window tint, rolled up next to us and said roll the window down and it all went down hill from there!!! The gas can part was 400.00 alone I believe. Happen 3 years ago before we knew better
> 
> Total ticket was like 890.00 !!!! Took it to court, showed the corrections were made and got it down to like 350.00.
> 
> After the cvi officer handed us the ticket I asked if we still can keep working, he said " sure, got to make money right"
> 
> Funny huh ?


sounds like me back in October


----------



## jimslawnsnow

BOSS LAWN;1780995 said:


> sounds like me back in October


I am pretty sure I saw that truck last summer sometime when I was up that way


----------



## SnoFarmer

Landscapers in mn have a much lower weight rating.
and they seam to lump snowplowers into this group.

Businesses (such as landscapers), who operate vehicles or vehicle combinations over 10,000 pounds
gross vehicle weight (GVW) in Minnesota, are subject to various commercial vehicle safety regulations
including:
•
Driver Qualifications (DOT physical,driver's files, etc);
•
Hours of Service (logbook or timesheet);
•
Vehicle Maintenance (pre-trip inspection, post-trip inspection report); and
•
Hazardous Materials (HM).
http://www.dot.state.mn.us/cvo/factsheets/landscapers.pdf



cbservicesllc;1780962 said:


> For purposes of the annual inspection, a commercial motor vehicle is:
> 
> a vehicle or combination of vehicles having a gross vehicle weight greater than 26,000 pounds;
> a bus; or
> a vehicle, regardless of size, that transports a quantity of hazardous materials requiring the vehicle to display placards;
> a spotter truck; or
> a self-propelled special mobile equipment mounted on a commercial motor vehicle chassis with a gross vehicle weight more than 26,000 pounds


----------



## SnowGuy73

17, clear, breezy. 

07:24


----------



## wintergreen82

-10 calm 0750 in frigid Grand Forks. Supposed to be warmer here. Got a nice hotel room and it's state bball and just packed. However it's free beer all day today. Going to be a good day.


----------



## skorum03

Monday projected high of 47. Wow.


----------



## OC&D

BOSS LAWN;1780995 said:


> sounds like me back in October


I saw you a couple days ago going east on 610. I was driving a really dirty F350 crew cab when I passed you. I waved, but you may not have noticed.


----------



## qualitycut

BOSS LAWN;1780995 said:


> sounds like me back in October


Some sweet decals , was that truck and trailer combo even over 10k?


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1781052 said:


> Monday projected high of 47. Wow.


Welcomed with open arms!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnoFarmer;1781022 said:


> Landscapers in mn have a much lower weight rating.
> and they seam to lump snowplowers into this group.
> 
> Businesses (such as landscapers), who operate vehicles or vehicle combinations over 10,000 pounds
> gross vehicle weight (GVW) in Minnesota, are subject to various commercial vehicle safety regulations
> including:
> •
> Driver Qualifications (DOT physical,driver's files, etc);
> •
> Hours of Service (logbook or timesheet);
> •
> Vehicle Maintenance (pre-trip inspection, post-trip inspection report); and
> •
> Hazardous Materials (HM).
> http://www.dot.state.mn.us/cvo/factsheets/landscapers.pdf


What you posted is correct for the bulleted items and the PDF is on the top of my reading material most days, but what I posted is in regarding to the Annual Inspection Sticker requirement.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Since we have gotten our enclosed trailer we have had zero stops, all of our dot inspections had been with our open as they can easily see if something is wrong.

Here's a question for everyone.

I have had two people tell me that if your gate/ door are closed on a enclosed trailer you do not have to open it for them to snoop a round inside, any truth to this ?

We still strap mowers down inside as well, but have heard you don't need too again if its a enclosed.

Any thoughts ?

Have tried looking for fact sheets about these thing but have not found anything.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1781070 said:


> Some sweet decals , was that truck and trailer combo even over 10k?


Most 1/2 ton trucks will have a weight rating around 7,000 and virtually all tandem trailers are over 3,000.

ANY vehicle used for commercial purposes can be pulled over for a roadside inspection. Even if you were using a 1986 Dodge Omni for a courier route, you could be pulled for an inspection.

You don't need a sticker stating you've had an annual inspection by an outside party until you hit the magical 26,000 pound mark, whether with your truck, or truck and trailer combo.

My Dodge 3500 I had, it had a weight rating of 15,000 lbs. No sticker needed.

My dump trailer and flatbed both have weight ratings of 14,000 lbs, no sticker needed.

If I pulled the dump or the flatbed with the 3500, now I'm at 29,000 GCVW and both need the inspection sticker.

I can pull both trailers with a 2500 and don't need stickers.

Somewhat stupid, IMO. Either make everyone get a sticker, or no one.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1781105 said:


> Since we have gotten our enclosed trailer we have had zero stops, all of our dot inspections had been with our open as they can easily see if something is wrong.
> 
> Here's a question for everyone.
> 
> I have had two people tell me that if your gate/ door are closed on a enclosed trailer you do not have to open it for them to snoop a round inside, any truth to this ?
> 
> We still strap mowers down inside as well, but have heard you don't need too again if its a enclosed.
> 
> Any thoughts ?
> 
> Have tried looking for fact sheets about these thing but have not found anything.


I've never had an inspector ask to see inside. I'd have no idea what they would look for as everything is secure in the fact that it's all "enclosed".

Exact reason I started using enclosed trailers 18 years ago well before it was the norm.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BOSS LAWN;1780995 said:


> sounds like me back in October


That picture puts me in a cold sweat.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1781111 said:


> Most 1/2 ton trucks will have a weight rating around 7,000 and virtually all tandem trailers are over 3,000.
> 
> ANY vehicle used for commercial purposes can be pulled over for a roadside inspection. Even if you were using a 1986 Dodge Omni for a courier route, you could be pulled for an inspection.
> 
> You don't need a sticker stating you've had an annual inspection by an outside party until you hit the magical 26,000 pound mark, whether with your truck, or truck and trailer combo.
> 
> My Dodge 3500 I had, it had a weight rating of 15,000 lbs. No sticker needed.
> 
> My dump trailer and flatbed both have weight ratings of 14,000 lbs, no sticker needed.
> 
> If I pulled the dump or the flatbed with the 3500, now I'm at 29,000 GCVW and both need the inspection sticker.
> 
> I can pull both trailers with a 2500 and don't need stickers.
> 
> Somewhat stupid, IMO. Either make everyone get a sticker, or no one.


Imo its dumb for a 1 ton to have a weight rating over 11999 then just about any trailer being pulled the person would need a class a, my 1 ton is 11xxx


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1781112 said:


> I've never had an inspector ask to see inside. I'd have no idea what they would look for as everything is secure in the fact that it's all "enclosed".
> 
> Exact reason I started using enclosed trailers 18 years ago well before it was the norm.


A couple sod farms bought the trailers that are enclosed because they didn't need to strap the pallets


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1781118 said:


> Imo its dumb for a 1 ton to have a weight rating over 11999 then just about any trailer being pulled the person would need a class a, my 1 ton is 11xxx


Not any trailer. And I agree. You need a truck at 11,999, then you are good for any 14,000 lb trailer.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1781120 said:


> Not any trailer. And I agree. You need a truck at 11,999, then you are good for any 14,000 lb trailer.


I know but most trailers landscapers use are 12-14. Thats just kinda dumb on the manufacturers part. They should be able to keep it under 12 and be able to tow more. I don't care how much weight I can carry in my pickup bed


----------



## Green Grass

NorthernProServ;1781105 said:


> Since we have gotten our enclosed trailer we have had zero stops, all of our dot inspections had been with our open as they can easily see if something is wrong.
> 
> Here's a question for everyone.
> 
> I have had two people tell me that if your gate/ door are closed on a enclosed trailer you do not have to open it for them to snoop a round inside, any truth to this ?
> 
> We still strap mowers down inside as well, but have heard you don't need too again if its a enclosed.
> 
> Any thoughts ?
> 
> Have tried looking for fact sheets about these thing but have not found anything.


If they want to look inside you have to let them look inside.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1781111 said:


> Most 1/2 ton trucks will have a weight rating around 7,000 and virtually all tandem trailers are over 3,000.
> 
> ANY vehicle used for commercial purposes can be pulled over for a roadside inspection. Even if you were using a 1986 Dodge Omni for a courier route, you could be pulled for an inspection.
> 
> You don't need a sticker stating you've had an annual inspection by an outside party until you hit the magical 26,000 pound mark, whether with your truck, or truck and trailer combo.
> 
> My Dodge 3500 I had, it had a weight rating of 15,000 lbs. No sticker needed.
> 
> My dump trailer and flatbed both have weight ratings of 14,000 lbs, no sticker needed.
> 
> If I pulled the dump or the flatbed with the 3500, now I'm at 29,000 GCVW and both need the inspection sticker.
> 
> I can pull both trailers with a 2500 and don't need stickers.
> 
> Somewhat stupid, IMO. Either make everyone get a sticker, or no one.


To quote someone else here "THIS"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Today's landfill, not as drifted. This one is flat.

WISH ME LUCK!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

One more thing. I think this is another reason you're seeing more aluminum trailers.

While the actual weight of the trailer, as well as the lesser corrosion you get with aluminum is the biggest determining factor, in my Felling with a weight rating of 10,000 lbs, I can haul a load as much weight as a steel trailer.

I could pull my Felling behind the 3500, hauling the same amount of equipment, but I stayed under 26,000.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1781130 said:


> To quote someone else here "THIS"


Agreed!....


----------



## Green Grass

23 and beautiful outside in St. Cloud.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

**** me. #-$-%+#(@(

Where's that skid when I need it??


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1781147 said:


> **** me. #-$-%+#(@(
> 
> Where's that skid when I need it??


Stuck????????


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1781147 said:


> **** me. #-$-%+#(@(
> 
> Where's that skid when I need it??


Where are you? Need a pull?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1781151 said:


> Where are you? Need a pull?


Oak Grove.

My dad's on the way.

Took a different truck today. Try to run my other trucks periodically so I can see if there is anything out of the ordinary.

Didn't bother checking to see if the shovels that are in all trucks are in this truck.

Cut a corner trying to push back a drift, plow hits the drift hard, swings back end into the drift and no shovel in the truck.

Soooooo... Apparently I have shovels sitting at an account, maybe. Maybe not. No idea where the shovels are.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1781147 said:


> **** me. #-$-%+#(@(
> 
> Where's that skid when I need it??


Yea if you happen to be at the one south of me let me know I can come pull ya ouy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1781151 said:


> Where are you? Need a pull?


Oak Grove.

My dad's on the way.

Took a different truck today. Try to run my other trucks periodically so I can see if there is anything out of the ordinary.

Didn't bother checking to see if the shovels that are in all trucks are in this truck.

Cut a corner trying to push back a drift, plow hits the drift hard, swings back end into the drift and no shovel in the truck.

Soooooo... Apparently I have shovels sitting at an account, maybe. Maybe not. No idea where the shovels are.

I assume too much I guess. I assume that if I put shovels in a truck, even though the drivers don't have to shovel, that the shovels would be in the truck unless I would be told "hey, those shovels aren't in the truck".

I suppose since the driver doesn't shovel, that someone else may have taken them out and he doesn't check either.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Biggest issue I have now is getting out in time to get to North Branch to get the tractor out of the shop.

Might have to leave the truck here, go home, go get the tractor, then come back and get the truck. 

Such a fine line between spending time with the family on a lazy Saturday morning before heading out to work, and just leaving at sun up to go get the work done.

Now i'm racing the clock to get this stuff done so I can get the tractor and finish snow work while they are out of town.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1781156 said:


> Yea if you happen to be at the one south of me let me know I can come pull ya ouy


Yeah, it ain't that one. I'm about 60 miles north of you.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

At least I'm facing south, into the sun.

Nice day to be sitting in the middle of nowhere with the windows down. Quiet too.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1781160 said:


> At least I'm facing south, into the sun.
> 
> Nice day to be sitting in the middle of nowhere with the windows down. Quiet too.


Might as well work on your tan.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1781167 said:


> Might as well work on your tan.


Got the pants off as we speak.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1781169 said:


> Got the pants off as we speak.


Can your dad go get the tractor?


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1781174 said:


> Can your dad go get the tractor?


Or can't you give them a credit card and have them leave it out?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1781177 said:


> Or can't you give them a credit card and have them leave it out?


I'll just call and they'll leave it out.

Dad can't get it. He still has his boot on his foot, wouldn't be able to load it.

My mom is actually driving the truck over and my dad try to pull me out.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1781178 said:


> I'll just call and they'll leave it out.
> 
> Dad can't get it. He still has his boot on his foot, wouldn't be able to load it.
> 
> My mom is actually driving the truck over and my dad try to pull me out.


Now that is a loving mother.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1781118 said:


> Imo its dumb for a 1 ton to have a weight rating over 11999 then just about any trailer being pulled the person would need a class a, my 1 ton is 11xxx


Go figure this out. You need a class A or B depending on the truck. A if you haul a trailer and a DOT card. Yet Joe blow person can haul an RV trailer with his pick up no licence or endorsements and can haul doubles with out as well. WTH.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1781169 said:


> Got the pants off as we speak.


There is a visual I did not need.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1781182 said:


> There is a visual I did not need.


You haven't seen the actual visual.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1781184 said:


> You haven't seen the actual visual.


No pics please.


----------



## CityGuy

Wow no SSS check in yet? Must be working.


----------



## SSS Inc.

"It adds a lot of personality," said Mike Cody, a goaltender for the Westonka High School team in Mound, a Twin Cities suburb.

Painted on Cody's mask is a white hawk -- the school's mascot -- wrapping its wings and claws around the helmet to make it look as if it's tearing the mask.

"If your helmet's more original, you're more into it," Cody said. 

Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sweeping, drifted in, icy curves suck to plow in a truck.

Gonna have to bring the skid... Wait, scratch that, gonna haveta bring the tractor more often, especially after drifting


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Not much shoulder to work with.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1781111 said:


> Somewhat stupid, IMO. Either make everyone get a sticker, or no one.


every texas registered vehicle {in TX} gets an inspection,
but no tabs unless you have a trailer

so you get an annual insp on all vehicles, you pass that and you get an insp sticker annually

and annual tabs on trailers, all trailers get plates


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have no choice now. Running home to get the tractor. Have to make a new road.

Biggest problem is trying to move the snow and the ridges that have been in place from all winter. You hit a ridge, and it swings the back end over 6". You try to back up and straighten yourself out, then the plow hits the ridge and pushes you over farther.

Try to give it a little gas to get out, back end swings down the next 8" and you're stuck.

There's about 12" on either side of the "road".

Should be about 3 hours of work with the tractor to get to the truck.


----------



## qualitycut

Just got my tip from the customer for plowing a lot this year. 100.00 have had her for 3 years only hear from her in the spring when she sends me payment. Wish more customers were like these


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1781189 said:


> "It adds a lot of personality," said Mike Cody, a goaltender for the Westonka High School team in Mound, a Twin Cities suburb.
> 
> Painted on Cody's mask is a white hawk -- the school's mascot -- wrapping its wings and claws around the helmet to make it look as if it's tearing the mask.
> 
> "If your helmet's more original, you're more into it," Cody said.
> 
> Thumbs Up


Guess you found it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1781212 said:


> Guess you found it.


No pictures though. And on the helmet thing I'm a few years older and they were almost unheard of. My goalies were getting them done as early as peewees. Once I got to high school is was much more common.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1781211 said:


> Just got my tip from the customer for plowing a lot this year. 100.00 have had her for 3 years only hear from her in the spring when she sends me payment. Wish more customers were like these


We all do. I used to have one that sent me gifts every Christmas. They sold their house, no more gifts.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1781222 said:


> No pictures though. And on the helmet thing I'm a few years older and they were almost unheard of. My goalies were getting them done as early as peewees. Once I got to high school is was much more common.


I was in highschool when that was done. I had one done in peewee also but the fiberglass on that mask started to come apart.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Lift bridge brewery tap party stillwater. Finally a day off!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got the tractor back from the shop, new cylinder and all.

Picking up my dad so he can drive my truck back once we get it out.

At least he's excited to be able to get out of the house and "work".


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1781270 said:


> Got the tractor back from the shop, new cylinder and all.
> 
> Picking up my dad so he can drive my truck back once we get it out.
> 
> At least he's excited to be able to get out of the house and "work".


fine..............

since you're 10 minutes from me,
I grabbed a lawn chair and headed that away

didn't see you stuck anywhere so I headed back home

pop's must be feelin good to get out there with ya
glad to hear he's mobile


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1781270 said:


> Got the tractor back from the shop, new cylinder and all.
> 
> Picking up my dad so he can drive my truck back once we get it out.
> 
> At least he's excited to be able to get out of the house and "work".


That's good to hear! Sooooooo.... you bringing the tractor to all these sites from now on?


----------



## SSS Inc.

MNPLOWCO;1781269 said:


> Lift bridge brewery tap party stillwater. Finally a day off!!


That looks fun!  You should've Invited Lawnmwr........I think he needs a break.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1781325 said:


> That's good to hear! Sooooooo.... you bringing the tractor to all these sites from now on?


Well it needs to snow for him to plow it so he SHOULD be done for the year


----------



## qualitycut

MNPLOWCO;1781269 said:


> Lift bridge brewery tap party stillwater. Finally a day off!!


Looks a lot more fun then babysitting like I am


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1781334 said:


> Looks a lot more fun then babysitting like I am


Let me guess....your girlfriend is babysitting and you're watching tv.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1781344 said:


> Let me guess....your girlfriend is babysitting and you're watching tv.


I was she was fun the first hour now she won't stop crying


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1781346 said:


> I was she was fun the first hour now she won't stop crying


That sounds about right. Diapers(if that young) and food. If those don't work you're screwed.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1781348 said:


> That sounds about right. Diapers(if that young) and food. If those don't work you're screwed.


Haha those were the first things I tried in that order.


----------



## BossPlow614

Daytona Supercross! The best Supercross of the year!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1781352 said:


> Haha those were the first things I tried in that order.


Well good luck then. Hope you can hear the game if you're watching tonight. :crying:


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1781356 said:


> Well good luck then. Hope you can hear the game if you're watching tonight. :crying:


She goes to bed by 7 every night I guess. I dont hear it anymore.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1781359 said:


> She goes to bed by 7 every night I guess. I dont hear it anymore.


Maybe needed an early bed today.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1781359 said:


> She goes to bed by 7 every night I guess. I dont hear it anymore.


Sounds like you lucked out.

Go Lakeville!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1781302 said:


> fine..............
> 
> since you're 10 minutes from me,
> I grabbed a lawn chair and headed that away
> 
> didn't see you stuck anywhere so I headed back home
> 
> pop's must be feelin good to get out there with ya
> glad to hear he's mobile


Should a looked harder.  Looks like another tow tomorrow. Not sure if we are going to bring the skid over or not.

While digging out the truck with the tractor, caught a 12" steel pipe sticking out of the ground about 18" with the front tire.

Spun the backend into the ditch and now this pipe is between the front and rear tires.

Tried pulling the tractor out both directions, but can't get it up the incline enough to get around the pipe. Already one $75 tow strap is broke.

Might bring a chain, but thinking the tow is in order to get around the pipe.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1781333 said:


> Well it needs to snow for him to plow it so he SHOULD be done for the year


I see what you did there.

Next Sunday looks to be the last hurrah.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone with a friend family personal buddy that has a towing service that wants to pull out a 6000 lb tractor up a 30° incline around Oak Grove/Ham Lake/St. Francis?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1781369 said:


> Should a looked harder. Looks like another tow tomorrow. Not sure if we are going to bring the skid over or not.
> 
> While digging out the truck with the tractor, caught a 12" steel pipe sticking out of the ground about 18" with the front tire.
> 
> Spun the backend into the ditch and now this pipe is between the front and rear tires.
> 
> Tried pulling the tractor out both directions, but can't get it up the incline enough to get around the pipe. Already one $75 tow strap is broke.
> 
> Might bring a chain, but thinking the tow is in order to get around the pipe.


I thought you sold the skid?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1781373 said:


> I thought you sold the skid?


I take it to the guy Tuesday. All the more reason not to take it. The way this winter has gone I'll roll it....it'll catch fire, something.


----------



## qualitycut

Bacon porn


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1781376 said:


> Bacon porn


You're weaving bacon now?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1781382 said:


> You're weaving bacon now?


Yup for blts...


----------



## qualitycut

So one of the schools is buying iPads with the money and the other for the weight room. Hmmmm. Think there could be something better than iPads


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1781386 said:


> Yup for blts...


Extra Fancy! Keeps everything in place real nice.  And now I want bacon.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1781369 said:


> Should a looked harder. Looks like another tow tomorrow. Not sure if we are going to bring the skid over or not.
> 
> While digging out the truck with the tractor, caught a 12" steel pipe sticking out of the ground about 18" with the front tire.
> 
> Spun the backend into the ditch and now this pipe is between the front and rear tires.
> 
> Tried pulling the tractor out both directions, but can't get it up the incline enough to get around the pipe. Already one $75 tow strap is broke.
> 
> Might bring a chain, but thinking the tow is in order to get around the pipe.


your pic looked like you were stuck on the North side near the house on 22.

As for the pipe just break it off with a sawzall

the tow strap sux being broke, try a jerk[recovery} strap next time

I have some chain


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1781392 said:


> So one of the schools is buying iPads with the money and the other for the weight room. Hmmmm. Think there could be something better than iPads


Well the kids can't learn without ipads anymore. Duh. They already dropped writing in Cursive in Mpls. Pretty soon I suppose writing in general will be dropped and everything will be done on ipads and computers. :realmad::realmad::realmad:


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1781369 said:


> Should a looked harder. Looks like another tow tomorrow. Not sure if we are going to bring the skid over or not.
> 
> While digging out the truck with the tractor, caught a 12" steel pipe sticking out of the ground about 18" with the front tire.
> 
> Spun the backend into the ditch and now this pipe is between the front and rear tires.
> 
> Tried pulling the tractor out both directions, but can't get it up the incline enough to get around the pipe. Already one $75 tow strap is broke.
> 
> Might bring a chain, but thinking the tow is in order to get around the pipe.


Wait, so both your truck and tractor are stuck?


----------



## qualitycut

These kids need to come up with something other than dropping to one knee after every goal.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1781404 said:


> These kids need to come up with something other than dropping to one knee after every goal.


I hear ya. St. Thomas last year was the worst. Shooting dice every time they scored. I mastered the no celebration and just go back and line up for the faceoff move when I was young. I think I might teach my kids that.

I also don't care for the slide into the boards backwards and wait for everyone to come over.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1781405 said:


> I hear ya. St. Thomas last year was the worst. Shooting dice every time they scored. I mastered the no celebration and just go back and line up for the faceoff move when I was young. I think I might teach my kids that.
> 
> I also don't care for the slide into the boards backwards and wait for everyone to come over.


I would just put a hand up and skate through the bench and high five everyone( coachs request on skating throughbthe bench. We had one kid who was the funny guy and one time he scored, may have been his only goal and he skates full speed dropped to his but and rowed like he was in a kayak.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I hate Edina. Its like watching the North Stars with all these old names. Bellows Scores.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1781403 said:


> Wait, so both your truck and tractor are stuck?


Needed the tractor to plow a way back to the truck so we could pull the truck out forwards.

Got back to the truck, was plowing the road wider with the tractor when I hit the pipe.

Was able to plowsite the truck out with the other truck, but we can't get the tractor because of this pipe.

Can't sawzall the pipe, there's something sticking out of it once we knocked then cover off trying to get the tractor.

Came home, had dinner, discussed the situation and decided the easiest solution be to call in a tow.

We are right up against the tree line, when you try to pull the tractor backwards, the loader ends up hitting the trees.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1781410 said:


> Needed the tractor to plow a way back to the truck so we could pull the truck out forwards.
> 
> Got back to the truck, was plowing the road wider with the tractor when I hit the pipe.
> 
> Was able to plowsite the truck out with the other truck, but we can't get the tractor because of this pipe.
> 
> Can't sawzall the pipe, there's something sticking out of it once we knocked then cover off trying to get the tractor.
> 
> Came home, had dinner, discussed the situation and decided the easiest solution be to call in a tow.
> 
> We are right up against the tree line, when you try to pull the tractor backwards, the loader ends up hitting the trees.


Geez that's crappy, two tows in two days.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1781407 said:


> I would just put a hand up and skate through the bench and high five everyone( coachs request on skating throughbthe bench. We had one kid who was the funny guy and one time he scored, may have been his only goal and he skates full speed dropped to his but and rowed like he was in a kayak.


The Kayak bit would be funny if the guy was a real scorer. I'd love to see that over and over again.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1781413 said:


> The Kayak bit would be funny if the guy was a real scorer. I'd love to see that over and over again.


Kinda like Steve Smith when he scored against Smooth after the Love Boat incident.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1781414 said:


> Kinda like Steve Smith when he scored against Smooth after the Love Boat incident.


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

In wonder if it'll be cheaper to wait until Tuesday to get my tractor out.

Not call on a weekend.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1781416 said:


> In wonder if it'll be cheaper to wait until Tuesday to get my tractor out.
> 
> Not call on a weekend.


Wernt you going on vacation? Im sure you cab find a owner operater up that way


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1781416 said:


> In wonder if it'll be cheaper to wait until Tuesday to get my tractor out.
> 
> Not call on a weekend.


Lift it up over the pipe with the skid while a truck pulls it.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1781421 said:


> Lift it up over the pipe with the skid while a truck pulls it.


Not sure how its sitting but if its icey under the bucket and your pulling it from the side couldn't you use the tip of the bucket to raise it and drag ot past the the pipe?


----------



## djagusch

SSS Inc.;1781421 said:


> Lift it up over the pipe with the skid while a truck pulls it.


Don't encourage him into breaking more stuff!


----------



## deicepro

LwnmwrMan22;1781416 said:


> In wonder if it'll be cheaper to wait until Tuesday to get my tractor out.
> 
> Not call on a weekend.


buy AAA and wait 3 days......


----------



## qualitycut

You know you jinxed it when you complained about the skids ground clearance right?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1781422 said:


> Not sure how its sitting but if its icey under the bucket and your pulling it from the side couldn't you use the tip of the bucket to raise it and drag ot past the the pipe?


I was thinking that too. Walk the thing out with the bucket. I'm sure he's tried everything.



djagusch;1781423 said:


> Don't encourage him into breaking more stuff!


Good point. He's supposed to deliver that skid steer soon......I'd hate to see him break it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Curt Giles looks like a jerk.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1781421 said:


> Lift it up over the pipe with the skid while a truck pulls it.


Too far away from the road. I don't think I can get enough leverage with the skid, although I didn't think about that.

I need some way to basically slide the front up hill not sure the skid would be able to do it with how icy it is right there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1781420 said:


> Wernt you going on vacation? Im sure you cab find a owner operater up that way


Going up to Giant's Ridge tomorrow afternoon, skiing tomorrow night/Monday. Will be back late Monday.

Hauling the skid to Shell Lake Wi Tuesday morning.

Not sure what the plans are the rest of the week.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1781428 said:


> Too far away from the road. I don't think I can get enough leverage with the skid, although I didn't think about that.
> 
> I need some way to basically slide the front up hill not sure the skid would be able to do it with how icy it is right there.


If you think a skid would get it out I have 3. I could bring one up. Let me know or give me a call 612-810-8370 Rob


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We tried walking it back and forwards with the bucket. This friggin pipe and the trees.....


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1781426 said:


> I was thinking that too. Walk the thing out with the bucket. I'm sure he's tried everything.
> 
> Good point. He's supposed to deliver that skid steer soon......I'd hate to see him break it.


I was saying leave the bucket down so its raises the front and pull with something just enough to get it past the pipe if he could pull the same way as the cutting edge on the bucket runs so there's little resistance.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1781428 said:


> Too far away from the road. I don't think I can get enough leverage with the skid, although I didn't think about that.
> 
> I need some way to basically slide the front up hill not sure the skid would be able to do it with how icy it is right there.


Where are the pictures???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1781430 said:


> If you think a skid would get it out I have 3. I could bring one up. Let me know or give me a call 612-810-8370 Rob


I don't think it will....









The tractor is all the way into this ditch with the tree line, parallel with the road.

My 8' bucket is catching the trees. Tractor is on the other side if where the truck was.

Can't plow to the left of this picture, road just drops off on that side as well.

The yellow pipe in the distance is not the pipe I was talking about.

I could see that pipe.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1781432 said:


> I was saying leave the bucket down so its raises the front and pull with something just enough to get it past the pipe if he could pull the same way as the cutting edge on the bucket runs so there's little resistance.


No, the way the bucket sits, it isn't flush with the slope, so the "uphill" corner would just dig in.


----------



## qualitycut

Find a tow truck foresale on Craigslist and tell them you want to bring it to your mechanic to look at


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

What about a tracked machine?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1781432 said:


> I was saying leave the bucket down so its raises the front and pull with something just enough to get it past the pipe if he could pull the same way as the cutting edge on the bucket runs so there's little resistance.


I knew what you meant. I just threw in the walking it out with the bucket for another option.

I'd like to see this thing out by tonight!!!

f Edina.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Have a 247 which probably isn't big enough, but I could toss the VTS's on the 252 quick (I've gotten it down to 25min by myself)


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1781435 said:


> No, the way the bucket sits, it isn't flush with the slope, so the "uphill" corner would just dig in.


Got it, maybe electrical fire and turn it into insurance?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1781437 said:


> What about a tracked machine?


I figure a tow truck is gonna cost me $150. If you've got a track machine and want to try it, I'll give you the $150 if you get me out.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1781438 said:


> I knew what you meant. I just threw in the walking it out with the bucket for another option.
> 
> I'd like to see this thing out by tonight!!!
> 
> f Edina.


How about we grab a few cases of beer and some of us head up there lol


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Auger the bucket of the skid in ad use a come along?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1781441 said:


> I figure a tow truck is gonna cost me $150. If you've got a track machine and want to try it, I'll give you the $150 if you get me out.


Tracks put on, $150, Get this thing out......LETS GO!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1781442 said:


> How about we grab a few cases of beer and some of us head up there lol


G Will Liquors is a mile down the street, I'll supply the beer.

Wait....tomorrow is Sunday and we're not in WI.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1781442 said:


> How about we grab a few cases of beer and some of us head up there lol


At times I wish he was closer because I do love a challenge. I think I'll finish watching this blowout though. 

f edina


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1781444 said:


> Tracks put on, $150, Get this thing out......LETS GO!


It may but if its as icy as it sounds it may not, tow truck might be the only way. I may be wrong


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1781441 said:


> I figure a tow truck is gonna cost me $150. If you've got a track machine and want to try it, I'll give you the $150 if you get me out.


When you want to try?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1781448 said:


> When you want to try?


Tomorrow morning. I'd like to be home and on the road to Giant's Ridge by 4 pm, 4 hour drive up there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1781447 said:


> It may but if its as icy as it sounds it may not, tow truck might be the only way. I may be wrong


That's another reason I was thinking Tuesday. Two days in the mid to upper 40's should clear off the road and dry it out by Tuesday afternoon.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1781445 said:


> G Will Liquors is a mile down the street, I'll supply the beer.
> 
> Wait....tomorrow is Sunday and we're not in WI.


If you just need an extra body I would be willing to come help out. Don't have any equipment to offer up.


----------



## SSS Inc.

The worst part of this Edina game is at 10:15 tomorrow I have to cheer on my nephew in a Squirt Tournament.........He plays for Edina. And I'm gonna lose $10 tonight. :realmad:


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1781450 said:


> That's another reason I was thinking Tuesday. Two days in the mid to upper 40's should clear off the road and dry it out by Tuesday afternoon.


That probably is the best option. Not as fun as getting it out tonight.


----------



## unit28

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1781443 said:


> Auger the bucket of the skid in ad use a come along?


I have a 48" come along

AKA Hi LIFT jack


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1781455 said:


> That probably is the best option. Not as fun as getting it out tonight.


Who you kidding.... You wouldn't be in for the fun tonight either way.


----------



## gmcdan

what if you hooked up a truck or tractor to the back end with a chain at a slight angle , use a high lift jack to lift back of stuck vehicle then pull on chain and let the jack tip over like a pivot point repeat until back of stuck vehicle is out of trees .


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

unit28;1781457 said:


> I have a 48" come along
> 
> AKA Hi LIFT jack


I have a 4ton come along. Also have a hi lift


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1781458 said:


> Who you kidding.... You wouldn't be in for the fun tonight either way.


Well no I'm not going that far North but I would be excited for you if you got it out before I fall asleep.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

How much does the tractor weigh? The 252 with the VTS's on will lift 6000lbs


----------



## SSS Inc.

gmcdan;1781459 said:


> what if you hooked up a truck or tractor to the back end with a chain at a slight angle , use a high lift jack to lift back of stuck vehicle then pull on chain and let the jack tip over like a pivot point repeat until back of stuck vehicle is out of trees .


That sound like a great idea. Thumbs Up Where have you been all night?????????

f edina


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1781462 said:


> How much does the tractor weigh? The 252 with the VTS's on will lift 6000lbs


About 5500 lbs total, but you wouldn't lift the whole thing at once either.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

gmcdan;1781459 said:


> what if you hooked up a truck or tractor to the back end with a chain at a slight angle , use a high lift jack to lift back of stuck vehicle then pull on chain and let the jack tip over like a pivot point repeat until back of stuck vehicle is out of trees .


Go back to the pic of where my truck was stuck. You can't get the slight angle.

This is where I'm thinking a tow, or a skid to lift it up and over (possibly).

It's too tight to get a truck at an angle.

There really isn't much of a way to get a jack under in 3'+ of snow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

And just for you SSS I'm heading back out to stack with the skid.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1781465 said:


> Go back to the pic of where my truck was stuck. You can't get the slight angle.
> 
> This is where I'm thinking a tow, or a skid to lift it up and over (possibly).
> 
> It's too tight to get a truck at an angle.
> 
> There really isn't much of a way to get a jack under in 3'+ of snow


Chain, truck and a running start


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1781466 said:


> And just for you SSS I'm heading back out to stack with the skid.


Haha did he mark down the hours


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

What if you lifted front tires up, slid 3/4" plywood under, lowered wheels back down, then pulled with a truck?

I can get the front wheels up high enough with the bucket.


----------



## unit28

gmcdan;1781459 said:


> what if you hooked up a truck or tractor to the back end with a chain at a slight angle , use a high lift jack to lift back of stuck vehicle then pull on chain and let the jack tip over like a pivot point repeat until back of stuck vehicle is out of trees .


.................................................


----------



## gmcdan

SSS Inc.;1781463 said:


> That sound like a great idea. Thumbs Up Where have you been all night?????????
> 
> f edina


I thought I would have fun and go up into my 80 year old attic to re run an outlet wire . I don't think ive ever done anything that sucked as much as that .


----------



## qualitycut

At least the wild game is a good one


----------



## unit28

xrew that pipe under the machine,
that place hasn't been in operation since 25 plus years ago........................


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1781475 said:


> xrew that pipe under the machine,
> that place hasn't been in operation since 25 plus years ago........................


It's where they pull water samples I'm sure.


----------



## qualitycut

Well if ya need a hand tomorrow let me know. I can run up.


----------



## Green Grass

Lwnmwr ever thought about getting a winch for the reciever of your truck?


----------



## SSS Inc.

gmcdan;1781473 said:


> I thought I would have fun and go up into my 80 year old attic to re run an outlet wire . I don't think ive ever done anything that sucked as much as that .


That sucks. Re-wired my whole first house and must have spent half a week in the attic trudging through 20" on insulation. It was hot and I was tarred and feathered with cellulose.


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone watching the wild game?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1781479 said:


> Lwnmwr ever thought about getting a winch for the reciever of your truck?


Yeah, my dad and I were talking about that today❗


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1781481 said:


> Anyone watching the wild game?


What'll happen first? My tractor out? Or you hitting 6000❔


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1781484 said:


> What'll happen first? My tractor out? Or you hitting 6000❔


Depends on when you get the tractor out


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

There is a fire hydrant in there that my guys buried. State fire Marshall inspection on the 12th.


----------



## qualitycut

Haula got the boot for getting tripped up while crashing the net with the puck and ran into the goalie bs call


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I think I'll take a nap first. Been a long day.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1781486 said:


> There is a fire hydrant in there that my guys buried. State fire Marshall inspection on the 12th.


Is my city the only one that has like 3-4 foot markers on top of them. I was clearing hydrants in Minneapolis the other day and it sucked, couldnt tell where they were.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1781487 said:


> Haula got the boot for getting tripped up while crashing the net with the puck and ran into the goalie bs call


Was he Haula a$$?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1781490 said:


> Is my city the only one that has like 3-4 foot markers on top of them. I was clearing hydrants in Minneapolis the other day and it sucked, couldnt tell where they were.


No, these have them. Apparently my guys didn't notice them.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamel... You still ❔❔❔


----------



## Camden

He absolutely steamrolled the goalie. For safety's sake, you can't allow that to go unpunished. He smacked his head HARD on the crossbar. I bet he's going to have a concussion.

But they were less than 30 seconds away from killing off that major penalty...sucks they gave up the game-tying goal. I hope they can rally now and walk away with a W.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1781487 said:


> Haula got the boot for getting tripped up while crashing the net with the puck and ran into the goalie bs call


That was bs. In the replay he was clearly tripped with the guys skate.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1781495 said:


> That was bs. In the replay he was clearly tripped with the guys skate.


Think about how it looked in real time. It looked like he went right through the guy. Are penalties reviewable? I don't think so?


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1781494 said:


> He absolutely steamrolled the goalie. For safety's sake, you can't allow that to go unpunished. He smacked his head HARD on the crossbar. I bet he's going to have a concussion.
> 
> But they were less than 30 seconds away from killing off that major penalty...sucks they gave up the game-tying goal. I hope they can rally now and walk away with a W.


Yea he was tripped though, I guarantee he will not be getting an additional penalties or fines because ot shouldn't have been called.


----------



## qualitycut

Even in real time he was going to the net and had to guys on him, you could tell he lost his footing


----------



## Camden

They're in trouble now...


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1781502 said:


> They're in trouble now...


Hopefully they get some good shots, goalie off the bench could work in their favorite


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1781503 said:


> Hopefully they get some good shots, goalie off the bench could work in their favorite


Whats up with this guys red pads and helmet? Did they just get him today?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1781504 said:


> Whats up with this guys red pads and helmet? Did they just get him today?


Florida panthers, Tim Thomas

Edit, he's the goalie who won the cup with Boston but was the only player who didn't go to the white house because he said he doesn't like the politicians but was really because he didn't want to meet Obama


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1781504 said:


> Whats up with this guys red pads and helmet? Did they just get him today?


Trade deadline. No time to get the right colored gear.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1781505 said:


> Florida panthers, Tim Thomas
> 
> Edit, he's the goalie who won the cup with Boston but was the only player who didn't go to the white house because he said he doesn't like the politicians but was really because he didn't want to meet Obama





Camden;1781506 said:


> Trade deadline. No time to get the right colored gear.


Thanks! I really like that guy now that you mention it.


----------



## Camden

I like Tim Thomas too.

But think about this...if the Wild had won they would've been 7pts ahead of the Stars but with the loss they're now only ahead by 3!!! Huge loss for us.


----------



## Drakeslayer

On a good note the Leafs won tonight!


----------



## qualitycut

For you guys that have slid trailers, when you get loaded with pallets at somewhere like Gertens are they able to load three pallets on with the fenders being in the way?


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1781510 said:


> I like Tim Thomas too.
> 
> But think about this...if the Wild had won they would've been 7pts ahead of the Stars but with the loss they're now only ahead by 3!!! Huge loss for us.


Yup that was a needed win. Hopefully their trades get some flow with the team and we should rock and roll


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1781445 said:


> G Will Liquors is a mile down the street, I'll supply the beer.
> 
> Wait....tomorrow is Sunday and we're not in WI.


I can bring the beer.



qualitycut;1781514 said:


> For you guys that have slid trailers, when you get loaded with pallets at somewhere like Gertens are they able to load three pallets on with the fenders being in the way?


I suppose that depends on what they are using to load you.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1781493 said:


> Hamel... You still ❔❔❔


Whats up? Phone died.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

One on the front sideways, two pushed on from the back. That's why the deck over is so nice


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Found it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hardly even buried.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1781540 said:


> Hardly even buried.


In case of fire they easily could have found it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1781541 said:


> In case of fire they easily could have found it.


They could have just used all the snow to put the fire out. You know, like a foam blanket.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hmmmmmmmm.... Does Snowguy check in at his usual 5 am-ish time, or did he not set his clock ahead, and will check in at 6 am??


----------



## skorum03

I say he's a little behind usual. I'll say he checks in at 5:37


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

National Weather Service switched their cover photo on FB to the summer pic. That must mean 1 thing, and one thing only!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Decided while I was here I would move the snow out of these parking areas to ones on the other side of the parking lot.

One last night to try to convince myself I need a skidsteer.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Plowsite must be based in Indiana or Arizona. Still not on Daylight Savings Time.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1781514 said:


> For you guys that have slid trailers, when you get loaded with pallets at somewhere like Gertens are they able to load three pallets on with the fenders being in the way?


Pull off my ramp 
Put pallet on back and back the forks outpush it in with another pallet of material

I have 4 food sides

Enclosed same thing


----------



## unit28

For you lmn


----------



## SnowGuy73

24, overcast, calm. 

07:57


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1781540 said:


> Hardly even buried.


Make sure you leave two feet all the way around it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yuhas is up to a 40% chance of rain/snow mix Tuesday, says most should stay south.


----------



## unit28

you mean that stuff from Japan is coming/??
I better check ............


----------



## unit28

well.................................


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1781577 said:


> Make sure you leave two feet all the way around it.


I'm not responsible for shoveling, custodial staff keeps them shoveled out. I AM responsible for not burying them.


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1781531 said:


> One on the front sideways, two pushed on from the back. That's why the deck over is so nice


 even with ramps? My dump trailer they just slide them in from the back.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My plan....

2 sheets of 1/2" or 5/8" plywood.

Lift the front tires up, slide the plywood underneath, layering the plywood.

Hook onto the tractor with the skid, pull the front end sideways up the hill. The top sheet of plywood should slide on the bottom. Even if the tires slide off the plywood, just reset the plywood.

Once the front is up on the road, then hook onto the tractor with the strap and pull it out.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1781625 said:


> even with ramps? My dump trailer they just slide them in from the back.


Ya, and if they are in the way it's just a cotter pin and you can pull them off on the Felling


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1781641 said:


> Ya, and if they are in the way it's just a cotter pin and you can pull them off on the Felling


K Thats what I was wondering, thanks


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1781639 said:


> My plan....
> 
> 2 sheets of 1/2" or 5/8" plywood.
> 
> Lift the front tires up, slide the plywood underneath, layering the plywood.
> 
> Hook onto the tractor with the skid, pull the front end sideways up the hill. The top sheet of plywood should slide on the bottom. Even if the tires slide off the plywood, just reset the plywood.
> 
> Once the front is up on the road, then hook onto the tractor with the strap and pull it out.


Theoreticaly it should work but the tractor may break the wood or it may not slide. Hopefully it works


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1781639 said:


> My plan....
> 
> 2 sheets of 1/2" or 5/8" plywood.
> 
> Lift the front tires up, slide the plywood underneath, layering the plywood.
> 
> Hook onto the tractor with the skid, pull the front end sideways up the hill. The top sheet of plywood should slide on the bottom. Even if the tires slide off the plywood, just reset the plywood.
> 
> Once the front is up on the road, then hook onto the tractor with the strap and pull it out.


Have anyone to run the skid/tractor/truck?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1781645 said:


> Theoreticaly it should work but the tractor may break the wood or it may not slide. Hopefully it works


How about a 2x12?


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1781639 said:


> My plan....
> 
> 2 sheets of 1/2" or 5/8" plywood.
> 
> Lift the front tires up, slide the plywood underneath, layering the plywood.
> 
> Hook onto the tractor with the skid, pull the front end sideways up the hill. The top sheet of plywood should slide on the bottom. Even if the tires slide off the plywood, just reset the plywood.
> 
> Once the front is up on the road, then hook onto the tractor with the strap and pull it out.


Bring 2 pallets in case it seems like the plywood will break through. Set the plywood on top of pallets for more support.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1781650 said:


> Bring 2 pallets in case it seems like the plywood will break through. Set the plywood on top of pallets for more support.


Good thought. Not sure I have that much room to lift the front end up though, although I will bring some with.

No one really to run the tractor until we get it out of the snow.

It's either going to slide, or I'm going to call a tow, don't have much time to mess around today.

Might get 3/4" just to be sure it's thick enough

2x12 doesn't give me enough room in case the tractor moves back and forth.

The pallets would help keep the plywood out of the snow more and possibly both slide on the pallets.

My main goal is to keep the sides of the front tires from catching snow / ground as I pull it sideways.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

And yes, it would / will probably end up in a tow, and I'll end up throwing good money at bad, but it's learning, and like SSS said, I too like a challenge.

If this works, I know to bring plywood with in the future.

People say of you get stuck in your car to use your floor mat. Well, this should be about the same.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

This worked for me in a similar situation. Dig out the back side of the truck. Get another truck backed to at an angle ( I see you don't have much room). Very short strap from your trailer hitch to the pulling truck hitch.
Drop you blade to keep front stable (stuck truck). Put stuck truck in TWO wheel drive. Spin those back tires in two wheel Forward while the pull truck gives a few tugs at a sharp angle. The spinning of the tires forward helps the stuck truck to not go back any more and will "lube up" the ground for the pull truck. The stuck truck with blade down will act as a pivot point and blade down will also help it from moving back into the trees. Just keep a short strap and keep vehicles close and get those rear tires back on the road by sliding them as they spin. Not sure what position that pipe will be in after but you could undo the plow and if the rear tires are back on the road, turn you tires down hill to direct the front end to the top of the hill. this way the plow is off and won't catch the pipe. Then drag out the plow an hook it up. SOOOOOO much easier said than done I'm sure! But it did work for me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO;1781666 said:


> This worked for me in a similar situation. Dig out the back side of the truck. Get another truck backed to at an angle ( I see you don't have much room). Very short strap from your trailer hitch to the pulling truck hitch.
> Drop you blade to keep front stable (stuck truck). Put stuck truck in TWO wheel drive. Spin those back tires in two wheel Forward while the pull truck gives a few tugs at a sharp angle. The spinning of the tires forward helps the stuck truck to not go back any more and will "lube up" the ground for the pull truck. The stuck truck with blade down will act as a pivot point and blade down will also help it from moving back into the trees. Just keep a short strap and keep vehicles close and get those rear tires back on the road by sliding them as they spin. Not sure what position that pipe will be in after but you could undo the plow and if the rear tires are back on the road, turn you tires down hill to direct the front end to the top of the hill. this way the plow is off and won't catch the pipe. Then drag out the plow an hook it up. SOOOOOO much easier said than done I'm sure! But it did work for me.


The truck isn't stuck. I'll have pics in about 45 minutes.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

You got it out?


----------



## qualitycut

MNPLOWCO;1781672 said:


> You got it out?


His tractor is stuck


----------



## gmcdan

MNPLOWCO;1781672 said:


> You got it out?


I think the tractor got stuck while unstucking the truck .


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

gmcdan;1781682 said:


> I think the tractor got stuck while unstucking the truck .


Correct.


----------



## skorum03

gmcdan;1781682 said:


> I think the tractor got stuck while unstucking the truck .


Yes I'm pretty sure this is correct.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Sheesh, I can't keep up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO;1781685 said:


> Sheesh, I can't keep up.


I can't either. I'm the one doing It


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Just let me know when your Novel comes out. It should be a hell of a read!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1781683 said:


> Correct.


This the old landfill on Viking just west of Hanson?


----------



## unit28

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1781689 said:


> This the old landfill on Viking just west of Hanson?


And inbetween CR 9


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1781689 said:


> This the old landfill on Viking just west of Hanson?


No, that's in Andover.

This one is on Viking Blvd about 5 miles west of 65.


----------



## qualitycut

I just want to go golf.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1781701 said:


> I just want to go golf.


I was thinking that yesterday


----------



## qualitycut

For section 179 can you only write off 25k total per year or per piece of equipment. (For 2014)


----------



## Polarismalibu

gmcdan;1781682 said:


> I think the tractor got stuck while unstucking the truck .


Oh boy lol


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1781701 said:


> I just want to go golf.


That dose sound nice right now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## unit28

I have extra straps.............


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Holy crap-oly. Victory!!Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

You still got just over two hours to make it home


----------



## djagusch

MNPLOWCO;1781737 said:


> Holy crap-oly. Victory!!Thumbs Up


We will see the tractor or truck stuck again by Wednesday. Victory is only temporary!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1781740 said:


> You still got just over two hours to make it home


Yeah, gotta make two trips though, haul the skid then the tractor.

An hour each trip.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1781741 said:


> We will see the tractor or truck stuck again by Wednesday. Victory is only temporary!


Nope. I am done with snow except for one blacktop job.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1781743 said:


> Yeah, gotta make two trips though, haul the skid then the tractor.
> 
> An hour each trip.


So you should be good just take it slow. Lol


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1781744 said:


> Nope. I am done with snow except for one blacktop job.


BS. You can't say no and will get a call for something soon enough.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1781744 said:


> Nope. I am done with snow except for one blacktop job.


You sure you don't want to hit a few cell towers for me?


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1781748 said:


> You sure you don't want to hit a few cell towers for me?


He could haul the tractor along on his trip


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1781748 said:


> You sure you don't want to hit a few cell towers for me?


Well?????? No. I am on spring break.


----------



## Camden

Speaking of towers, I had one that I usually do myself but this time I knew I was overmatched so I hired an excavator to do it. 4000' road took him and an employee 7 hours with a backhoe and dozer. He started with just the backhoe on Friday and ended up bringing in reinforcements yesterday. Crazy.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1781753 said:


> Speaking of towers, I had one that I usually do myself but this time I knew I was overmatched so I hired an excavator to do it. 4000' road took him and an employee 7 hours with a backhoe and dozer. He started with just the backhoe on Friday and ended up bringing in reinforcements yesterday. Crazy.


Holy crap!! How deep was the snow. Must have been a hefty bill


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1781755 said:


> Holy crap!! How deep was the snow. Must have been a hefty bill


Average depth was 3' but that wasn't the biggest issue, it's the fact that the drifts are so hard you can't penetrate them. The auger on my blower would literally stop when I'd drive into them. I made it 20' and quit.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Piss me off. Wife just called, they are still in Chippewa Falls.

Says the 8 year old is sick so I have to stay home now.

Nevermind my parents live next door and my mom could watch the kid while my wife works tomorrow.

Doesn't call me to discuss until it's too late by the time they get home now anyways, doesn't ask, just tells me.

I bust my ass getting everything straightened out so I don't hear "oh, so you're gonna cancel again" and instead I get "you're staying home". I ****'n give up.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1781765 said:


> Piss me off. Wife just called, they are still in Chippewa Falls.
> 
> Says the 8 year old is sick so I have to stay home now.
> 
> Nevermind my parents live next door and my mom could watch the kid while my wife works tomorrow.
> 
> Doesn't call me to discuss until it's too late by the time they get home now anyways, doesn't ask, just tells me.
> 
> I bust my ass getting everything straightened out so I don't hear "oh, so you're gonna cancel again" and instead I get "you're staying home". I ****'n give up.


Go home get some rest and hopefully he feels better in the morning and head up early.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Too far to head up early. 4 hours one way.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1781743 said:


> Yeah, gotta make two trips though, haul the skid then the tractor.
> 
> An hour each trip.


I knew you'd get it out. Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1781735 said:


>


Congrats on the victory, glad the plywood worked


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1781774 said:


> I knew you'd get it out. Thumbs Up


Thanks for the vote of confidence!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1781776 said:


> Congrats on the victory, glad the plywood worked


Good thing 3/4"was on sale. That's what I got and we still broke it.

It didn't work to slide the wheels like I had hoped, but it did get the wheels up out of the snow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1781778 said:


> Good thing 3/4"was on sale. That's what I got and we still broke it.
> 
> It didn't work to slide the wheels like I had hoped, but it did get the wheels up out of the snow.


PS hasnt been working the last day or so on my phone for me to post but definitely 3/4... thats what I use to run stuff over turf


----------



## SnowGuy73

43, overcast, breezy. 

15:26


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Tractor is officially on the trailer and out of the gate.

Anyone want odds on whether I blow a tire on the trailer or not??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I wonder how long it would take to go back through all of the posts and condense all of my crap from this winter into one thread.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

So... Got an email from a townhome asking what I plan to do about the asphalt damage below in order to repair... from my perspective it looks like the driveway heaved or the curb sunk... maybe it's not that big of a deal to fix and I can use it to leverage resigning a contract... OR maybe I tell them to pound sand?

My contract says I'm not responsible for normal wear and tear or consequential or incidental damage that may arise from providing the service.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1781798 said:


> I wonder how long it would take to go back through all of the posts and condense all of my crap from this winter into one thread.....


It would probably be the second most popular thread pushing Canada to 3rd.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1781802 said:


> So... Got an email from a townhome asking what I plan to do about the asphalt damage below in order to repair... from my perspective it looks like the driveway heaved or the curb sunk... maybe it's not that big of a deal to fix and I can use it to leverage resigning a contract... OR maybe I tell them to pound sand?
> 
> My contract says I'm not responsible for normal wear and tear or consequential or incidental damage that may arise from providing the service.


There is nothing really there to fix. The driveway more than likely has risen up. Happens all the time along water soaked curb lines. They are probably fishing for a new driveway. Its not your fault the drive isn't flush with the concrete. #poundsand. :waving: They can scrape of the loose bits and call it a day.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1781802 said:


> So... Got an email from a townhome asking what I plan to do about the asphalt damage below in order to repair... from my perspective it looks like the driveway heaved or the curb sunk... maybe it's not that big of a deal to fix and I can use it to leverage resigning a contract... OR maybe I tell them to pound sand?
> 
> My contract says I'm not responsible for normal wear and tear or consequential or incidental damage that may arise from providing the service.


Is tell them to get bent!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1781803 said:


> It would probably be the second most popular thread pushing Canada to 3rd.


Post 902 is Thanksgiving. Gives me a starting point. I'd have to figure how how to do it so people wouldn't jump in the middle... Would want it to just go from post to post to post of crap.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1781807 said:


> Post 902 is Thanksgiving. Gives me a starting point. I'd have to figure how how to do it so people wouldn't jump in the middle... Would want it to just go from post to post to post of crap.


Crap stories and pics of said crap stories.

"LWN'S winter from HELL"


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1781806 said:


> Is tell them to get bent!


Yeah!!!!!

Plus whatever you do to "fix" it will make it worse.


----------



## djagusch

cbservicesllc;1781802 said:


> So... Got an email from a townhome asking what I plan to do about the asphalt damage below in order to repair... from my perspective it looks like the driveway heaved or the curb sunk... maybe it's not that big of a deal to fix and I can use it to leverage resigning a contract... OR maybe I tell them to pound sand?
> 
> My contract says I'm not responsible for normal wear and tear or consequential or incidental damage that may arise from providing the service.


You didn't raise the asphalt nor lower the curb. Pound sand!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1781809 said:


> Crap stories and pics of said crap stories.
> 
> "LWN'S winter from HELL"


But it started out so positive. Make sure you get those new outlook on plowing posts on there to start it out.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1781807 said:


> Post 902 is Thanksgiving. Gives me a starting point. I'd have to figure how how to do it so people wouldn't jump in the middle... Would want it to just go from post to post to post of crap.


Just look at posts from yourself... should be able to search in your profile


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1781804 said:


> There is nothing really there to fix. The driveway more than likely has risen up. Happens all the time along water soaked curb lines. They are probably fishing for a new driveway. Its not your fault the drive isn't flush with the concrete. #poundsand. :waving: They can scrape of the loose bits and call it a day.


Thanks SSS, knew I could count on the asphalt guy!



SnowGuy73;1781806 said:


> Is tell them to get bent!


Amen



SSS Inc.;1781810 said:


> Yeah!!!!! Plus whatever you do to "fix" it will make it worse.


That's what I figure... a patch or anything less than replacing the drive is just more joints, right?



djagusch;1781811 said:


> You didn't raise the asphalt nor lower the curb. Pound sand!


Thanks for the feedback guys!!! Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1781817 said:


> Just look at posts from yourself... should be able to search in your profile


I figure I could just scroll through. Anything more than 2-3 lines is probably a story about ssomething.


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;1781811 said:


> You didn't raise the asphalt nor lower the curb. Pound sand!


Yup agreed, I had this happen a few years ago with a concrete driveway. It raised up about a half inch or so and chipped a few spots. Now if you had a v plow and there was was 10 ft long and 2 inch deep gauge then it MAY be different but that's just from a crappy winter and obviously with the drain being right there im sure there is no shortage of water getting in there to heave it


----------



## qualitycut

Have 20 inches of snow in the back yard, stuck a yard stick in the snow. 17 by tomorrow'?


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1781853 said:


> Have 20 inches of snow in the back yard, stuck a yard stick in the snow. 17 by tomorrow'?


18.2" 

Only 41 right now, last I saw was a high of 48 for today


----------



## NorthernProServ

NWS out of Sioux Falls talking about 2-4" spreading into West central/ S. MN Tuesday night.

Along with losing snow pack at an inch per day with the way temps are holding.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1781802 said:


> So... Got an email from a townhome asking what I plan to do about the asphalt damage below in order to repair... from my perspective it looks like the driveway heaved or the curb sunk... maybe it's not that big of a deal to fix and I can use it to leverage resigning a contract... OR maybe I tell them to pound sand?
> 
> My contract says I'm not responsible for normal wear and tear or consequential or incidental damage that may arise from providing the service.


People always want something for nothing. Had one say our little toro blower ripped the seal on the bottom his garage door. Went there twice to talk him and he wouldn't open the door. There was no scrapes or any type of mark on the door. I left it. The association sent me a copy of the bill. He paid not the association. When we were mowing I saw movement so I knocked on the door again and sang the doorbell. No answer. I never paid and no one said a thing about it. Most likely it was froze down from all the ice we had last year. Their house is now for sale.

Not sure if toy need the account or if its a yearly or whatever. I would have someone like SSS go there and them its not your fault. A lot of time if you pay for something then they will have a whole list of broken stuff for toy to pay for. You'll just end up servicing it free


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;1781866 said:


> NWS out of Sioux Falls talking about 2-4" spreading into West central/ S. MN Tuesday night.
> 
> Along with losing snow pack at an inch per day with the way temps are holding.


Friday or Saturday I was at 1-2 then this am less than a half now less than an inch


----------



## jimslawnsnow

My house as of now









My service area as of now


----------



## OC&D

jimslawnsnow;1781876 said:


> My house as of now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My service area as of now


You must put a lot of miles on, or you're right on the line.


----------



## cbservicesllc

24" in the backyard yesterday... 22" as of this evening. I think if we got this same melting for the next 2 weeks we might actually be able to have a normal spring...


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1781876 said:


> My house as of now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My service area as of now


I'm back to a 30% chance for Tuesday.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1781911 said:


> I'm back to a 30% chance for Tuesday.


GFS is up for Tuesday... NWS is lower than them though


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1781915 said:


> GFS is up for Tuesday... NWS is lower than them though


Hoping its all rain.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

OC&D;1781900 said:


> You must put a lot of miles on, or you're right on the line.


If you look there 6 miles apart. However I do have a couple of town homes 20 miles north


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1781920 said:


> Hoping its all rain.


Me too. I suppose I better tell the shop not to take their time with the 6.0 POS. Or do I gamble and see what it looks like later tomorrow? Or see if it melts by weeks end? Suppose to be on the 40's for a few days


----------



## qualitycut

Aghh really not looking forward to court tomorrow


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1781942 said:


> Aghh really not looking forward to court tomorrow


What did you do?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1781931 said:


> Me too. I suppose I better tell the shop not to take their time with the 6.0 POS. Or do I gamble and see what it looks like later tomorrow? Or see if it melts by weeks end? Suppose to be on the 40's for a few days


I have to take my 2013 in as well.

It has a laundry list of issues!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1781948 said:


> What did you do?


Small claims court, lady owes me some money. I hate getting dressed up.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Changed again. Now its even the same 20 miles north. This will be some real crap to move


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1781949 said:


> I have to take my 2013 in as well.
> 
> It has a laundry list of issues!


Chevy? At least its under warranty


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1781952 said:


> Small claims court, lady owes me some money. I hate getting dressed up.


Ah, have fun with all that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1781956 said:


> Chevy? At least its under warranty


Yup.

I expect to get a bunch of "cannot duplicate problem" on the sheet when I go to pick it up.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1781954 said:


> Changed again. Now its even the same 20 miles north. This will be some real crap to move


Mine changed now too.....

Clowns!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1781957 said:


> Ah, have fun with all that.


She won't show, she's been saying she will pay me for 8 months


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1781962 said:


> Mine changed now too.....
> 
> Clowns!


I'm sure it will change 10 a day til it snows


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1781963 said:


> She won't show, she's been saying she will pay me for 8 months


At least you win.... Good luck collecting!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1781965 said:


> I'm sure it will change 10 a day til it snows


Probably right!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

They sure seem cocky with a 90% chance this early


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Time finally changed on here I see


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1781969 said:


> They sure seem cocky with a 90% chance this early


That's called being conference..... They are professionals!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1781971 said:


> Time finally changed on here I see


About time.... One of the mods must've stopped watching this thread long enough to change the clock.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1781966 said:


> At least you win.... Good luck collecting!


Yea I will just eventually get a judgement against her.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

37° and clear in Eveleth


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1781976 said:


> 37° and clear in Eveleth


What are you doing there?


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1781972 said:


> That's called being conference..... They are professionals!


Yeah, that sounds about right. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1781978 said:


> Yeah, that sounds about right. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


Haha!.........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1781977 said:


> What are you doing there?


NOT plowing.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1781977 said:


> What are you doing there?


Wasn't he planning on going skiing?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1781989 said:


> Wasn't he planning on going skiing?


We are staying here instead of at Giant's Ridge. We are 20 minutes away, $50 cheaper. Lifts don't start until 9 anyways.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1781991 said:


> We are staying here instead of at Giant's Ridge. We are 20 minutes away, $50 cheaper. Lifts don't start until 9 anyways.


Cool so you were able to go.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1781989 said:


> Wasn't he planning on going skiing?


Yea but at one point it was cancelled


----------



## qualitycut

Novaks got a map up


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1781952 said:


> Small claims court, lady owes me some money. I hate getting dressed up.


Good luck, give her hell!


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1782002 said:


> Novaks got a map up


Yeah WTF...


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1782002 said:


> Novaks got a map up


Has anyone cracked the Travel Impact code yet?


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1782002 said:


> Novaks got a map up


Post it.....


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1782009 said:


> Has anyone cracked the Travel Impact code yet?


4+ maybe??????


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1782013 said:


> Post it.....


To much work. 
https://m.facebook.com/?refsrc=https://www.facebook.com/#!/home.php?refsrc=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2F&soft=side-area


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Perfect. Septic tank or somewhere between there and the house has issues


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1781802 said:


> So... Got an email from a townhome asking what I plan to do about the asphalt damage below in order to repair... from my perspective it looks like the driveway heaved or the curb sunk... maybe it's not that big of a deal to fix and I can use it to leverage resigning a contract... OR maybe I tell them to pound sand?
> 
> My contract says I'm not responsible for normal wear and tear or consequential or incidental damage that may arise from providing the service.


Curb sank. See the lip on it?


----------



## skorum03

I see it now. i should like his page so his stuff shows up on my feed.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1782020 said:


> Perfect. Septic tank or somewhere between there and the house has issues


My uncle just built a huge cabin this fall and was up there this week from Atlanta and the drain line outside was frozen
going to his septic.


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1782021 said:


> Curb sank. See the lip on it?


Hey CB is that new road mix? I t almost looks like they did an overlay on the road last year and it is possible that the roller vibration caused a settlement of the driveway. Seen that a few times at the city.


----------



## skorum03

Dave Dahl isn't thinking winter isn't over quite yet. Saying next weekend we could see some significant rain and snow.


----------



## CityGuy

Wild game is looking like a good game so far.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1781995 said:


> Cool so you were able to go.


Not really. We will see what happens on Tuesday. Basically told the kid to get his ski stuff and what he was going to wear, told her where we were staying and when we would be back.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1782027 said:


> Hey CB is that new road mix? I t almost looks like they did an overlay on the road last year and it is possible that the roller vibration caused a settlement of the driveway. Seen that a few times at the city.


It looks to me to be sealcoated with a Coal Tar sealer far too often. That driveway will probably settle back into place sometime in June.


----------



## qualitycut

Novak said he will have totals tomorrow. Timing 6am-6pm tues


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;1782028 said:


> Dave Dahl isn't thinking winter isn't over quite yet. Saying next weekend we could see some significant rain and snow.


Lwnmwr has had that on his radar for two days........ I listen to ya Lwnmrw!!!


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1782034 said:


> It looks to me to be sealcoated with a Coal Tar sealer far too often. That driveway will probably settle back into place sometime in June.


I forgot to tell you. Hot mix at Commercial EP starting tomorrow.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1782032 said:


> Not really. We will see what happens on Tuesday. Basically told the kid to get his ski stuff and what he was going to wear, told her where we were staying and when we would be back.


Ooo so you made a big boy call and went against the authority or the wife. Nice !


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1782036 said:


> Lwnmwr has had that on his radar for two days........ I listen to ya Lwnmrw!!!


 

Novak's map is down south, right?

At least that's where the NAM was on the way up.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1782028 said:


> Dave Dahl isn't thinking winter isn't over quite yet. Saying next weekend we could see some significant rain and snow.


All I can say is a week away


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1782026 said:


> My uncle just built a huge cabin this fall and was up there this week from Atlanta and the drain line outside was frozen
> going to his septic.


That would suck. I don't think that it. The water that backed up is slowly going down. Thinking tank is either full or partial blocked line. Won't know until tomorrow. No way am I calling a plumber on a Sunday night


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1782041 said:


> Novak's map is down south, right?
> 
> At least that's where the NAM was on the way up.


What is it with all these southern snows or slush this time. That crap moves hard and then when it gets dark it will be a real bear


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1782044 said:


> All I can say is a week away


All i can say is i hope all of the snow melts before then.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1782037 said:


> I forgot to tell you. Hot mix at Commercial EP starting tomorrow.


You had me confused for a second. I kept telling myself there is no commercial plant in EP. Then I remembered they took over the Midwest plant. That's perfect since its a batch plant, the only one they own. I personally don't want to see any mix until late April. You guys can have it all. Thumbs Up Thanks for the heads up.



LwnmwrMan22;1782041 said:


> Novak's map is down south, right?
> 
> At least that's where the NAM was on the way up.


Pretty much. The metro is in the Light travel impact zone....whatever that is.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1782049 said:


> You had me confused for a second. I kept telling myself there is no commercial plant in EP. Then I remembered they took over the Midwest plant. That's perfect since its a batch plant, the only one they own. I personally don't want to see any mix until late April. You guys can have it all. Thumbs Up Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> Pretty much. The metro is in the Light travel impact zone....whatever that is.


NAM hardly hits the south metro.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1782045 said:


> That would suck. I don't think that it. The water that backed up is slowly going down. Thinking tank is either full or partial blocked line. Won't know until tomorrow. No way am I calling a plumber on a Sunday night


 yea that's what happened his sinks wouldn't drain or anything was real slow. He ended up making a sprayer with four nozels and went out side and lifted the cover on it and was able to get it melted after spraying warm water.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dahl says nothing measurable for the metro Tuesday...................... For now!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1782055 said:


> Dahl says nothing measurable for the metro Tuesday...................... For now!


Define metro?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1782053 said:


> NAM hardly hits the south metro.


Its practically all in Iowa now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1782057 said:


> Define metro?


No clue what he considers the metro.


----------



## SnowGuy73

People must not be staying tuned in for the weather talking about next weekend already!.... Clown!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1782063 said:


> People must not be staying tuned in for the weather talking about next weekend already!.... Clown!


Nothing to talk about besides next weekend, at this time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1782060 said:


> Its practically all in Iowa now.


That's what I thought I saw earlier.


----------



## qualitycut

Just seen an add on cl for lawn subcontracting foreclosures, they need to take 30 pics per house and get 25.00 a house.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1782063 said:


> People must not be staying tuned in for the weather talking about next weekend already!.... Clown!


I wanna drink next weekend.


----------



## Drakeslayer

http://www.startribune.com/local/east/249217861.html

Lwnmwrman to the rescue? Rocket crane and some seed bags maybe?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ian says all quite after Tuesday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1782073 said:


> Ian says all quite after Tuesday.


But what about before "after Tuesday"??


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1782072 said:


> http://www.startribune.com/local/east/249217861.html
> 
> Lwnmwrman to the rescue? Rocket crane and some seed bags maybe?


Picture from the scene.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1782060 said:


> Its practically all in Iowa now.


Heard that before. Several times


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1782074 said:


> But what about before "after Tuesday"??


Rain/snow mix.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1782076 said:


> Heard that before. Several times


I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1782074 said:


> But what about before "after Tuesday"??


Its Ian. Why would he report weather?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1782079 said:


> Its Ian. Why would he report weather?


Polar plunge?!....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;1782072 said:


> http://www.startribune.com/local/east/249217861.html
> 
> Lwnmwrman to the rescue? Rocket crane and some seed bags maybe?


They are going to have to go at it without me. I'm 200 miles north.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1782075 said:


> Picture from the scene.....


The other day, day that ice went through St. Cloud, I could hear water running along the building, but didn't see it.

Thinking next year they clear some.

Been hoping my house goes down. Would like to do some serious remodeling on someone else's dime.


----------



## SnowGuy73

According to flfd the roof did as its designed to do and there is no structural damage or danger.


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;1782072 said:


> http://www.startribune.com/local/east/249217861.html
> 
> Lwnmwrman to the rescue? Rocket crane and some seed bags maybe?


Yeah that was already opened back up.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Dahl shows the snow coming from the nw moving se. Said south could see a couple inches IF it stays this way. Sounded like he wanted to add something but didn't


----------



## cbservicesllc

Anyone else know why mobile has been GARBAGE for posting the last couple days?



SSS Inc.;1782009 said:


> Has anyone cracked the Travel Impact code yet?


Travel impact is a lot easier to predict than accumulation... it only takes a half inch to snarl traffic!!



Hamelfire;1782021 said:


> Curb sank. See the lip on it?


Oh I see the lip... I should look at where the curb meets the street... that would better define curb sink vs. driveway heave...



Hamelfire;1782027 said:


> Hey CB is that new road mix? I t almost looks like they did an overlay on the road last year and it is possible that the roller vibration caused a settlement of the driveway. Seen that a few times at the city.


I don't think so... These were built about 8 years ago and it looks like it's only been chip sealed once...



SSS Inc.;1782034 said:


> It looks to me to be sealcoated with a Coal Tar sealer far too often. That driveway will probably settle back into place sometime in June.


What would the sealing too often do? Maybe I should tell them to sign a contract and we'll figure it out in July!



Hamelfire;1782057 said:


> Define metro?


I think that has expanded to what NWS calls the forecast area or CWA...



qualitycut;1782070 said:


> Just seen an add on cl for lawn subcontracting foreclosures, they need to take 30 pics per house and get 25.00 a house.


You can have it!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Well isn't that special... 11's "microcast" showed 2" in the Twin Cities for Tuesday morning...


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1782119 said:


> Well isn't that special... 11's "microcast" showed 2" in the Twin Cities for Tuesday morning...


I'll take it!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1782118 said:


> Anyone else know why mobile has been GARBAGE for posting the last couple days?
> 
> Travel impact is a lot easier to predict than accumulation... it only takes a half inch to snarl traffic!!
> 
> Oh I see the lip... I should look at where the curb meets the street... that would better define curb sink vs. driveway heave...
> 
> I don't think so... These were built about 8 years ago and it looks like it's only been chip sealed once...
> 
> What would the sealing too often do? Maybe I should tell them to sign a contract and we'll figure it out in July!
> 
> I think that has expanded to what NWS calls the forecast area or CWA...
> 
> You can have it!!!


My mobile is just fine for posting


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Back down again


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1782119 said:


> Well isn't that special... 11's "microcast" showed 2" in the Twin Cities for Tuesday morning...


I wouldnt hold your breath.


----------



## qualitycut

Kstp app,
A bit of a wintery mix is possible overnight tonight and there is also the chance of some very minor accumulations of a half inch or so. Other than this mix, which looks like it won’t come in until after midnight, there are no other storms in the forecast.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

28° sunny in Eveleth. High of 46 today. Should be a great day for skiing!!

Of course I've had 2 calls for salting this morning.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1782183 said:


> 28° sunny in Eveleth. High of 46 today. Should be a great day for skiing!!
> 
> Of course I've had 2 calls for salting this morning.


Have fun with the kids. Make sure you start out on a bunny hill


----------



## NorthernProServ

I say we still get one last storm before the season is over, however I think all my salting calls are just about over. Have less then 2 tons left, so thats ok.


----------



## SnowGuy73

37°, sunny, calm. 

08:22


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS has me at all snow now for Tuesday, no accumulation though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1782185 said:


> Have fun with the kids. Make sure you start out on a bunny hill


Only me and the 12 year old. 8 year old is home.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Barlow says rain overnight until about 06:00 and then snow until about 11:00, maybe a half inch.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

5/45 keep showing it later and later


----------



## SnowGuy73

Cody shows the entire system well south, not even hitting me. Whereas Barlow showed it barely touching st cloud.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1782219 said:


> 5/45 keep showing it later and later


We need earlier, while its warm!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Beautiful outside!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1782220 said:


> Cody shows the entire system well south, not even hitting me. Whereas Barlow showed it barely touching st cloud.


The gfs and nam are totally different on this storm. The last gfs has 2-3" in metro and the nam has 0. I would side with zero at this point. Should get new stuff in about 20 minutes.

Edit:...Nam is now up to the heart of the metro with a couple inches.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1782221 said:


> We need earlier, while its warm!


The wierd thing is the later in the day the more snow they show. Not really saying amounts for down here. Just maybe a half for metro


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1782229 said:


> The gfs and nam are totally different on this storm. The last gfs has 2-3" in metro and the nam has 0. I would side with zero at this point. Should get new stuff in about 20 minutes.
> 
> Edit:...Nam is now up to the heart of the metro with a couple inches.


What does it show for down here?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1782229 said:


> The gfs and nam are totally different on this storm. The last gfs has 2-3" in metro and the nam has 0. I would side with zero at this point. Should get new stuff in about 20 minutes.
> 
> Edit:...Nam is now up to the heart of the metro with a couple inches.


Yep.....................


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1782183 said:


> 28° sunny in Eveleth. High of 46 today. Should be a great day for skiing!!
> 
> Of course I've had 2 calls for salting this morning.


Enjoy your day... block your calls except those on your favorites list


----------



## jimslawnsnow




----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1782229 said:


> The gfs and nam are totally different on this storm. The last gfs has 2-3" in metro and the nam has 0. I would side with zero at this point. Should get new stuff in about 20 minutes.
> 
> Edit:...Nam is now up to the heart of the metro with a couple inches.


Wonderful!......


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1782234 said:


> What does it show for down here?


Going off of the locals it looks like you get it no matter what.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1782240 said:


>


Wonder where he came up with that?

It doesn't match up with anything I've seen... But what do I know!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1782244 said:


> Wonder where he came up with that?
> 
> It doesn't match up with anything I've seen... But what do I know!


That's what the NAM showed until apparently the last run which SSS posted about.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1782239 said:


> Enjoy your day... block your calls except those on your favorites list


Had 3 more emails. Responding as we go up the chair lift.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Figure we should have our coats off in another hour or so.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1782246 said:


> That's what the NAM showed until apparently the last run which SSS posted about.


Snow for the next 3 days?

Damn it, I thought he was talking about it moving north not two more days of snow....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1782244 said:


> Wonder where he came up with that?
> 
> It doesn't match up with anything I've seen... But what do I know!


Not sure. By he's rarely right


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1782257 said:


> Not sure. By he's rarely right


This is true!


----------



## SnowGuy73

I guess I will wait for Novak to update and see what he thinks.


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1782260 said:


> I guess I will wait for Novak to update and see what he thinks.


Yeah, someone should write on his facebook


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;1782283 said:


> Yeah, someone should write on his facebook


He said would have measurements today


----------



## SnowGuy73

Fuel is going up again. $3.69 in Shakopee.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1782288 said:


> Fuel is going up again. $3.69 in Shakopee.


Gas will be $4 soon. It will also pass diesel soon


----------



## SSS Inc.

I wouldn't worry too much. I bet a lot of it will melt on contact if it does in fact snow. Might even fall as straight rain.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1782283 said:


> Yeah, someone should write on his facebook


Done..........


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1782288 said:


> Fuel is going up again. $3.69 in Shakopee.


I guess I won't be as frustrated when I fill the D anymore..


----------



## jimslawnsnow

This thread sure died since march 1st


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Not sure if that's "heart of the metro" but it's closer than yesterday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1782322 said:


> This thread sure died since march 1st


Died since I put my phone in my pocket??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

,...........


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1782325 said:


> ,...........


Nice, have fun!


----------



## unit28

You guys/gals saw where I posted the jet stream the other day

Here's an update, will be pulling cooler air down with

http://virga.sfsu.edu/gif/jetstream_init_00.gif


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1782341 said:


> You guys/gals saw where I posted the jet stream the other day
> 
> Here's an update, will be pulling cooler air down with
> 
> http://virga.sfsu.edu/gif/jetstream_init_00.gif


Of course because we never ever will warm up


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1782341 said:


> You guys/gals saw where I posted the jet stream the other day
> 
> Here's an update, will be pulling cooler air down with
> 
> http://virga.sfsu.edu/gif/jetstream_init_00.gif


Kinda figured that might happen like you said... 

New GFS came in right with the old one and also puts snow on Sunday... hopefully SSS is right and it burns off on contact


----------



## cbservicesllc

48 and sunny already... about to go get a tan


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1782075 said:


> Picture from the scene.....


If you watch the video on the news, 1 of the guys is in full PPE and the other has nothing on. OSHA will love that one.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1782359 said:


> 48 and sunny already... about to go get a tan


We have our coats off. Could be in t shirts by the end of the day.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1782362 said:


> We have our coats off. Could be in t shirts by the end of the day.


It feels just as warm outside as it is inside.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I'm in inver grove right now the truck said 54 degrees. There is a house fire down the road they won't have to deal with ice for once fighting it.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1782322 said:


> This thread sure died since march 1st


Been busy opening up cb's in the city. Man what a mess we have going on. Others got hot mix this morning and are hitting the "bad" pot holes.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1782367 said:


> I'm in inver grove right now the truck said 54 degrees. There is a house fire down the road they won't have to deal with ice for once fighting it.


Or freezing there b.... off.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1782360 said:


> If you watch the video on the news, 1 of the guys is in full PPE and the other has nothing on. OSHA will love that one.


I did not see that there was a video.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1782371 said:


> I did not see that there was a video.


One of the locals had it. I will see if I can find it and post the link.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1782360 said:


> If you watch the video on the news, 1 of the guys is in full PPE and the other has nothing on. OSHA will love that one.


Lets assume the one in nothing is a chief!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1782368 said:


> Been busy opening up cb's in the city. Man what a mess we have going on. Others got hot mix this morning and are hitting the "bad" pot holes.


I can't imagine what's going on in my town. Most curbs are 4' from the street now. I did find one that was 6' out and I know there's a drain in there


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm completely lost!

I missed channel 5 cheat sheet.... What do I do, I'm about to panic!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1782368 said:


> Been busy opening up cb's in the city. Man what a mess we have going on. Others got hot mix this morning and are hitting the "bad" pot holes.


I see Shakopee is out doing the same.


----------



## qualitycut

How could it snow after this weather or who would want it too


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

New Hazardous Weather Outlook.

Accumulating snow likely south of 212 and 94 in WI.


----------



## qualitycut

1 3/4 inches melted in the back yard since 430 pm yesterday


----------



## OC&D

I suppose I should find the storm drain here in the alley, the water is over a foot deep.


----------



## qualitycut

Novak said 5 pm his graph will be out


----------



## qualitycut

Geez must be getting fat or not used to the warm weather, broke a sweat washing the truck


----------



## skorum03

OC&D;1782402 said:


> I suppose I should find the storm drain here in the alley, the water is over a foot deep.


Nah No need.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1782402 said:


> I suppose I should find the storm drain here in the alley, the water is over a foot deep.


Hook up the plow and push it down the alley


----------



## skorum03

Looks like OCD has a black ford too.... 

I think I might paint mine black just so I fit in.


----------



## Polarismalibu

skorum03;1782427 said:


> Looks like OCD has a black ford too....
> 
> I think I might paint mine black just so I fit in.


They say once you go black you never go back


----------



## qualitycut

My black truck stayed clean for about 32 seconds


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'll wash mine the night before we start cleanups.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

50° and full sun. Gonna be skiing in underwear pretty soon.


----------



## BossPlow614

Stopped at firehouse subs, grabbed the # 9 to go, we'll find out how it is when I get home.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1782439 said:


> 50° and full sun. Gonna be skiing in underwear pretty soon.


Tighty whiteys, I'm guessing.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1782439 said:


> 50° and full sun. Gonna be skiing in underwear pretty soon.


Skiing is about one of the few activites that you can do out side with this much snow. Wish I had something outside to do.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1782444 said:


> Tighty whiteys, I'm guessing.


Man thong probably


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1782434 said:


> My black truck stayed clean for about 32 seconds


You made it longer then mine did


----------



## jimslawnsnow

OC&D;1782402 said:


> I suppose I should find the storm drain here in the alley, the water is over a foot deep.


I have town homes that look like that. They don't want to pay to haul it out or find the drains that are 20ft deep with snow


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1782439 said:


> 50° and full sun. Gonna be skiing in underwear pretty soon.


Why did you go there?


----------



## SnowGuy73

I guess I will wait until the gravel dries a little more before washing this again.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1782449 said:


> I have town homes that look like that. They don't want to pay to haul it out or find the drains that are 20ft deep with snow


I just ran by a few of mine after seeing that picture and surprisingly no issues


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1782459 said:


> I just ran by a few of mine after seeing that picture and surprisingly no issues


The ones I normally have problems at, the people who built the roads built them sloped backward and put drains in the lawn instead of the street.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1782457 said:


> I guess I will wait until the gravel dries a little more before washing this again.


You better spray it off atleast.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1782469 said:


> You better spray it off atleast.


But then it'll snow


----------



## qualitycut

Dahl,

The Outlook
It still looks as though we might have a couple of significant snow events headed this way.* A couple of our computer models are hinting at the first one moving in Sunday afternoon and evening.* This one could produce some snow for southern Minnesota, but the one that could develop around the middle of next week might be a little stronger.* They're both far enough out there to change a lot before they arrive, if they arrive at all!* Temperatures are expected to drop into the low 30s Wednesday and Thursday this week, before rebounding back into the low to mid 40s on Friday and Saturday.* Temperatures after that really depend on the strength of the storms that form over the weekend and next week.* Check back for updates!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1782476 said:


> But then it'll snow


^^^^ This ^^^^


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1782477 said:


> Dahl,
> 
> The Outlook
> It still looks as though we might have a couple of significant snow events headed this way.* A couple of our computer models are hinting at the first one moving in Sunday afternoon and evening.* This one could produce some snow for southern Minnesota, but the one that could develop around the middle of next week might be a little stronger.* They're both far enough out there to change a lot before they arrive, if they arrive at all!* Temperatures are expected to drop into the low 30s Wednesday and Thursday this week, before rebounding back into the low to mid 40s on Friday and Saturday.* Temperatures after that really depend on the strength of the storms that form over the weekend and next week.* Check back for updates!


He needs ratings!


----------



## MNPLOWCO

SnowGuy73;1782457 said:


> I guess I will wait until the gravel dries a little more before washing this again.


I love that paint option. I think it is a specialty paint called " Autumn Dust"
My truck paint is called "Mud on a snowbank". ..so realistic


----------



## SnowGuy73

MNPLOWCO;1782483 said:


> I love that paint option. I think it is a specialty paint called " Autumn Dust"
> My truck paint is called "Mud on a snowbank". ..so realistic


Hahahahah!


----------



## qualitycut

What's a decent price to pay for renting a1200 sq ft pole barn, utilities would be additional


----------



## SSS Inc.

Uh oh. I don't think oil is supposed to be grey. Dang it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1782504 said:


> What's a decent price to pay for renting a1200 sq ft pole barn, utilities would be additional


Heated and insulated, water, 3 phase electric, concrete flooring, door openers?


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1782509 said:


> Heated and insulated, water, 3 phase electric, concrete flooring, door openers?


Don't know going to go look at it. Its on cl for 800


----------



## cbservicesllc

MNPLOWCO;1782483 said:


> I love that paint option. I think it is a specialty paint called " Autumn Dust"
> My truck paint is called "Mud on a snowbank". ..so realistic


Alllllllways...


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1782512 said:


> Don't know going to go look at it. Its on cl for 800


My shop is 1600/mo for 3600 SF... concrete floors, door opener, infrared heat, water... I pay elec and gas... I get 300 a month off for mow and snow


----------



## qualitycut

K just talked to him 10 ft walls 4 inch rigid insulation and heat, lights and water right outside along with outdoor parking.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1782516 said:


> K just talked to him 10 ft walls 4 inch rigid insulation and heat, lights and water right outside along with outdoor parking.


I know deals like these tend to be hard to find... and I'd hate to go through a management company... is it close to home?


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1782535 said:


> I know deals like these tend to be hard to find... and I'd hate to go through a management company... is it close to home?


Yup mile and a half or so. But with buying a skid and needing a new lawn trailer, 800 more a month is a little nerve racking. For that I could use it towards a house with my own shop.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like I better get home for the big storm!!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1782572 said:


> Looks like I better get home for the big storm!!


What storm, rain


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1782572 said:


> Looks like I better get home for the big storm!!


Nothing near you 0 for downtown and 2 for Rochester


----------



## albhb3

anybody know of a good window company in the metro?? Looking to replace the originals in the house this summer (1965) single panes and yes there cold lol


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1782572 said:


> Looks like I better get home for the big storm!!


I agree, you stay up there and we'll get smoked!  (for your sake I hope you stay and we get nothing)


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1782562 said:


> Yup mile and a half or so. But with buying a skid and needing a new lawn trailer, 800 more a month is a little nerve racking. For that I could use it towards a house with my own shop.


I hear you there... unfortunately I outgrew the garage, driveway next to the garage, and the shed... its very nerve racking...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

WTF


----------



## qualitycut

That map doesn't really scare me. The ground is going to melt some and I'm going with him being wrong on this


----------



## OC&D

skorum03;1782427 said:


> Looks like OCD has a black ford too....
> 
> I think I might paint mine black just so I fit in.


It's actually Green Gem. It's hard to tell it's green unless it's clean, or next to a black vehicle, or the sunlight hits it just right. I always order green.


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;1782596 said:


> WTF


Dang, I'm going to miss out again. Have fun, wish it were me.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1782507 said:


> Uh oh. I don't think oil is supposed to be grey. Dang it.


That's a problem. Sounds like you're getting water in it somehow. Have fun with that!


----------



## OC&D

Camden;1782605 said:


> Dang, I'm going to miss out again. Have fun, wish it were me.


I'm not hanging the plow just yet.......


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1782608 said:


> I'm not hanging the plow just yet.......


Nor am I..... The temp of the asphalt has to be up there its warmer than it was air temp


----------



## Green Grass

That 4"+ is getting close to the metro.


----------



## Green Grass

Sss what is the asphalt temp?


----------



## qualitycut

11 and 4 both said only 1-2 in southern mn


----------



## qualitycut

That Roy guy need to keep quite over there on Novak.


----------



## wintergreen82

Asphalt temps ran anywhere from 45 to 59 today but the sun was out. 33 in the shade. I am going to take a reading tonight. I think we need to be at a low of 35 tonight to get decent melt tomorrow.


----------



## wintergreen82

Black soil where we cleared was only 34


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1782596 said:


> WTF


You're having my December snow.

And we are on the way back, only planned on skiing today.

They shut down at 5, which is fine. My knees and I are old.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1782617 said:


> That Roy guy need to keep quite over there on Novak.


Don't listen to him, he's usually drunk.


----------



## wintergreen82

Current temp 33 to 36


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;1782605 said:


> Dang, I'm going to miss out again. Have fun, wish it were me.


Wish it were you too. This will crap to move then freeze at night


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1782596 said:


> WTF


The hell with that!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1782624 said:


> You're having my December snow.
> 
> And we are on the way back, only planned on skiing today.
> 
> They shut down at 5, which is fine. My knees and I are old.


Rather had it in December.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1782608 said:


> I'm not hanging the plow just yet.......


Mine never comes off in winter.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1782631 said:


> Rather had it in December.


Some of us had it in December and ever since!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Any of you guys Saba's Outdoor Services? You just chipped my buddy's windshield and he put your pic on FB.


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1782636 said:


> Mine never comes off in winter.


Back when I had 3 trucks and a car, plows stayed on all winter too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS says less than half an inch for me for tomorrow.. Wonder how long before that changes?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1782645 said:


> Any of you guys Saba's Outdoor Services? You just chipped my buddy's windshield and he put your pic on FB.


I know him. I don't think he is on here


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1782655 said:


> NWS says less than half an inch for me for tomorrow.. Wonder how long before that changes?


Which time?


----------



## qualitycut

Sss you hear Minneapolis pass a moratorium for no knew construction I'm parts of Minneapolis


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1782655 said:


> NWS says less than half an inch for me for tomorrow.. Wonder how long before that changes?


Idk it hasn't changed all day.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

RAP is dead on w/Novak


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1782675 said:


> RAP is dead on w/Novak


Thats probably what he was using


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1782658 said:


> Which time?


The first time.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1782673 said:


> Idk it hasn't changed all day.


I was at nothing for accumulation this morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1782680 said:


> Thats probably what he was using


Start calling you two columbo!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu is at 1.2" for me.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I have had 4 calls in the past hour from customers making sure we will plow tonight even though it was warm today. I must be missing something in the forecast


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1782675 said:


> RAP is dead on w/Novak


High temps are down as well... son of a B...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

New Haz weather outlook JUST issued.

Might want to look at it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1782606 said:


> That's a problem. Sounds like you're getting water in it somehow. Have fun with that!


Not good. Its one of our Elgin Street Sweepers and I went to change the oil today after easily getting it running and damn it if I didn't have an extra gallon of oil and it was grey. Now its just a question of what the hell happened since we parked it and it was fine and now its not. Really don't want to replace an engine. Just glad I decided to bring some of our sweepers in today when it was 50º and not wait until April to find out we have an issue with one. May need to go shopping next week.



OC&D;1782608 said:


> I'm not hanging the plow just yet.......


I wouldn't



Green Grass;1782613 said:


> Sss what is the asphalt temp?


I can tell ya tomorrow at 7 or so.



SnowGuy73;1782636 said:


> Mine never comes off in winter.


Me either.....fortunately I can switch trucks when its not snowing. Its like a dream jumping into my 1/2 ton chevy when I can.



qualitycut;1782671 said:


> Sss you hear Minneapolis pass a moratorium for no knew construction I'm parts of Minneapolis


Residential, commercial or both? Tons of new construction between my house and my parents(by Lola).


----------



## NorthernProServ

Well ****, if it does snow I will have a fun time getting the plow on. It has sunk about 4" through the snow to the ground. Floor jack will do its job hopefully


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;1782691 said:


> High temps are down as well... son of a B...


Temps coming down?

Wo'd a thunk.....


----------



## qualitycut

Nws weather story only shows up to an inch.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1782696 said:


> Not good. Its one of our Elgin Street Sweepers and I went to change the oil today after easily getting it running and damn it if I didn't have an extra gallon of oil and it was grey. Now its just a question of what the hell happened since we parked it and it was fine and now its not. Really don't want to replace an engine. Just glad I decided to bring some of our sweepers in today when it was 50º and not wait until April to find out we have an issue with one. May need to go shopping next week.
> 
> I wouldn't
> 
> I can tell ya tomorrow at 7 or so.
> 
> Me either.....fortunately I can switch trucks when its not snowing. Its like a dream jumping into my 1/2 ton chevy when I can.
> 
> Residential, commercial or both? Tons of new construction between my house and my parents(by Lola).


Residential for sure. There's a petition going around against it. Bans ot for one year as well aadditioms one 1k square feet.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

My high temp is still 35. Its 41 now. Sucks it gonna snow. Just getting to the point where I could do things outside


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1782701 said:


> Nws weather story only shows up to an inch.


Yup.............


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NWS has my house at 1-3 my service area 1 at 1-2 and service area 2 at around and inch


----------



## NorthernProServ

At least today was nice, even got sun burned ! Got the sway bar bushings and a wheel hub replaced on one of the trucks, it was a productive day


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Now weather bug is still at around an inch for my main service area. They have spot on most of the winter


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1782645 said:


> Any of you guys Saba's Outdoor Services? You just chipped my buddy's windshield and he put your pic on FB.


How'd he chip it?Rocks kicking up on the highway?

He lives a few miles from me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1782712 said:


> How'd he chip it?Rocks kicking up on the highway?
> 
> He lives a few miles from me.


Yeah, going down the freeway.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It sure was nice driving a truck 300+ miles without a plow hanging off the front end.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1782689 said:


> I have had 4 calls in the past hour from customers making sure we will plow tonight even though it was warm today. I must be missing something in the forecast


You're not alone. I was so busy with engine issues and other maintenance I didn't look too hard at the potential here. This is a little unusual but I didn't even now that it would be between 3 a.m. and 6 a.m.  I kept thinking it was during the daytime even though I checked the models about ten times today. I still think it will almost entirely melt on contact unless it comes down really hard. And here I am enjoying the smooth ride of my daily driver while my plow sits in Shakopee. :realmad:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1782709 said:


> At least today was nice, even got sun burned ! Got the sway bar bushings and a wheel hub replaced on one of the trucks, it was a productive day


My kid and I have sunburned faces from the glare off of the snow as well.

That was fun while it lasted. Gotta load up 10-12 bags of salt, go salt some walks in WBL, then double back to Forest Lake and salt the crap out of a loading dock.

Get home, get papers in order for tomorrow, get 6-7 hours of sleep and get up to haul the skid to WI. Gotta stop on the way and wash it down. When we were using it yesterday it got a bit muddy.

Then get back home, load the tractor again and go try to scrape out the dock that I salt tonight.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1782702 said:


> Residential for sure. There's a petition going around against it. Bans ot for one year as well aadditioms one 1k square feet.


I'll have to look into it. By my sisters house there is one that is 2.5 stories but the upper story has a roof similar to a church. Its practically vertical. And there is no back yard, house goes front to alley. I welcome it. Just raises my values. More or less what I did. Took a 850 sq. ft. house and turned it into 2,200 by going out and up.


----------



## unit28

Oh boy.....

http://virga.sfsu.edu/gif/geir_00.gif


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1782720 said:


> You're not alone. I was so busy with engine issues and other maintenance I didn't look too hard at the potential here. This is a little unusual but I didn't even now that it would be between 3 a.m. and 6 a.m.  I kept thinking it was during the daytime even though I checked the models about ten times today. I still think it will almost entirely melt on contact unless it comes down really hard. And here I am enjoying the smooth ride of my daily driver while my plow sits in Shakopee. :realmad:


Are you going to get the plow truck?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1782726 said:


> I'll have to look into it. By my sisters house there is one that is 2.5 stories but the upper story has a roof similar to a church. Its practically vertical. And there is no back yard, house goes front to alley. I welcome it. Just raises my values. More or less what I did. Took a 850 sq. ft. house and turned it into 2,200 by going out and up.


Ward 13 moratorium


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1782699 said:


> Temps coming down?
> 
> Wo'd a thunk.....


I think some guy named unit may have...


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1782737 said:


> Are you going to get the plow truck?


Nope. I'm gambling. I've checked out of snow tracking and moved into Spring Panic mode. This is all against my better judgement but I can drive 25 minutes to get it if need be at 3 a.m. I'm trying to guess this one correctly but there is a lot of melting going on right now and even I have a hard time believing it will stick.


----------



## unit28

Getting up at 330
Out:.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1782734 said:


>


At least it's through noon? And it will melt as it hits the ground? ...Maybe???


----------



## Green Grass

To many people washed there trucks today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1782745 said:


> At least it's through noon? And it will melt as it hits the ground? ...Maybe???


Hopefully!.......


----------



## BossPlow614

Green Grass;1782746 said:


> To many people washed there trucks today.


Guilty as charged. Cleaned up the interior too


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1782746 said:


> To many people washed there trucks today.


I didn't, no point.........


----------



## OC&D

Green Grass;1782746 said:


> To many people washed there trucks today.


Not me, I just drove mine through a bunch of big puddles to sorta rinse it off.


----------



## OC&D

BossPlow614;1782749 said:


> Guilty as charged. Cleaned up the interior too


That's why detail shops exist!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1782740 said:


> Ward 13 moratorium


Thanks, that would be the area between me and Lola Pizza. I can point out at least 15 of them in the area that I have seen this winter. I really don't know what the problem is. They are all nicely done. I guess maybe the minimalist in the tiny house that shops at the wedge might not like a really nice house blocking their solar panels. Oh well.


----------



## cbservicesllc

cbservicesllc;1781906 said:


> 24" in the backyard yesterday... 22" as of this evening. I think if we got this same melting for the next 2 weeks we might actually be able to have a normal spring...


Down to 17" as of tonight... KEEP GOING!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1782746 said:


> To many people washed there trucks today.


I went and got mine dirty


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1782750 said:


> I didn't, no point.........


That and it was about 10 cars deep.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1782754 said:


> Down to 17" as of tonight... KEEP GOING!


The piles in the parking lots are still 20' tall. I think it'll be awhile before I can do anything. That's what I keep telling myself anyway.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1782751 said:


> Not me, I just drove mine through a bunch of big puddles to sorta rinse it off.


I've been getting mine stuck in big, tall snow banks. Scrubs the dirt right off.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I think I need to take a 30 minute nap before I head out.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1782753 said:


> Thanks, that would be the area between me and Lola Pizza. I can point out at least 15 of them in the area that I have seen this winter. I really don't know what the problem is. They are all nicely done. I guess maybe the minimalist in the tiny house that shops at the wedge might not like a really nice house blocking their solar panels. Oh well.


I have a copy of it, pretty much people complaining about noise, city complaining about work vehicles taking up parking and idling, water dams dumpsters, noise and trash blowing into neighbors yards. This makes up a lot of my summer work so its a joke to me. Almost every job we did last year I would have a neighbor come out and yell at me for steping on their lawn or other things. I'm usually there after all the other work is done so by then they are usually irritated.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1782756 said:


> That and it was about 10 cars deep.


Ya it was, damn people are nutty or really bored to sit that long.


----------



## qualitycut

Self serve wash. Also with the warmer weather I couldn't believe all the people out this weekend seemed like twice the traffic as usual arwound here anyway


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1782762 said:


> I have a copy of it, pretty much people complaining about noise, city complaining about work vehicles taking up parking and idling, water dams dumpsters, noise and trash blowing into neighbors yards. This makes up a lot of my summer work so its a joke to me. Almost every job we did last year I would have a neighbor come out and yell at me for steping on their lawn or other things. I'm usually there after all the other work is done so by then they are usually irritated.


I'd love to see it. Send me a link if its online.

When I built mine I had all sorts of people giving me dirty looks etc. etc. etc. I'm sure they enjoyed the tyvek blowing in the wind for a year until I found time to side it.

As far as all the other construction, I'm sure I could pick out every potential complainer out of a line up. They all tend to fit the same mold.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dahl says most of the roads should just be wet tomorrow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1782776 said:


> Dahl says most of the roads should just be wet tomorrow.


I'm game...


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1782775 said:


> I'd love to see it. Send me a link if its online.
> 
> When I built mine I had all sorts of people giving me dirty looks etc. etc. etc. I'm sure they enjoyed the tyvek blowing in the wind for a year until I found time to side it.
> 
> As far as all the other construction, I'm sure I could pick out every potential complainer out of a line up. They all tend to fit the same mold.


Sent it pm


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1782780 said:


> I'm game...


Agreed!....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

so now im back at around an inch from NWS


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1782787 said:


> so now im back at around an inch from NWS


It will change.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dahl showed it as mostly rain turning to snow as it moved south of me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

He also said maybe a few flurries on Sunday.


----------



## OC&D

Well, I made it to 39 today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ian says 1-2" just in time for the morning commute.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1782807 said:


> Ian says 1-2" just in time for the morning commute.


Then says most of what falls will melt....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1782807 said:


> Ian says 1-2" just in time for the morning commute.


piss on ian. he just said no real snow in the metro a few hours ago. and showed 1.7 for me less to the north more to the east of me


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1782811 said:


> piss on ian. he just said no real snow in the metro a few hours ago. and showed 1.7 for me less to the north more to the east of me


Hahahahah!

He showed 2.3" for you now and like 1.4" for the metro.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1782810 said:


> Then says most of what falls will melt....


he said that at 6 or whatever time he was on this evening


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1782814 said:


> Hahahahah!
> 
> He showed 2.3" for you now and like 1.4" for the metro.


hes been more wrong this year than john dee and higher than snoop dog and willie nelson at pot fest


----------



## qualitycut

The times wrong again


----------



## jimslawnsnow

nws has me back at 1-2 but the hourly didn't change


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1782819 said:


> The times wrong again


Mines right.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1782820 said:


> nws has me back at 1-2 but the hourly didn't change


Told you it'd change.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm at less than half tonight and around one inch tomorrow now. 

Hourly is at 0.6"


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1782819 said:


> The times wrong again


Mine is correct. Wasn't it you that had problems with mobile version?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1782457 said:


> I guess I will wait until the gravel dries a little more before washing this again.


Pull it in and give it a bath.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1782825 said:


> I'm at less than half tonight and around one inch tomorrow now.
> 
> Hourly is at 0.6"


my best chance is .9 and then smaller chance of .3


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1782828 said:


> Pull it in and give it a bath.


It'd look like that soon after anyways... Plus it will snow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1782831 said:


> my best chance is .9 and then smaller chance of .3


It will melt......


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1782613 said:


> Sss what is the asphalt temp?


41 at around 1200 today.


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1782626 said:


> Don't listen to him, he's usually drunk.


Banana beer again?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1782838 said:


> 41 at around 1200 today.


Is that in the sun, shade, or average between the two?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1782837 said:


> It will melt......


hope so. even if I get the 1.2 I am gonna leave most of them


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1782842 said:


> hope so. even if I get the 1.2 I am gonna leave most of them


Agreed, except for some per timers!


----------



## qualitycut

I'm at less than a half for tomorrow. The last snowfall it was only like 32 for a high and the first few hours melted. We would need a lot fast for any accumulation.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

back to around an inch


----------



## CityGuy

Quality and SSS that MLPS story is going to be on ch 5 about the building thing.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1782841 said:


> Is that in the sun, shade, or average between the two?


Average. Did not sit still long enough to get a steady temp.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1782847 said:


> I'm at less than a half for tomorrow. The last snowfall it was only like 32 for a high and the first few hours melted. We would need a lot fast for any accumulation.


that's the problems. its suppose to be fast with higher moisture. still 40 degrees


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1782849 said:


> Quality and SSS that MLPS story is going to be on ch 5 about the building thing.


Thanks I will flip it


----------



## 60Grit

OC&D;1782806 said:


> Well, I made it to 39 today.


Happy Birthday Eric!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1782849 said:


> Quality and SSS that MLPS story is going to be on ch 5 about the building thing.


Thanks, Just turned it on. :waving:

EDIT: HAHAHAHAHAHA ......morons. "It would be nice if they had a permit for that dumpster". They probably do and how that change anything???? Oh they have a permit so I'm cool with that dumpster now.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

dahl just showed his cloud tracker and looks like a lot less totals for everyone. also shows snow for the metro wed. night as well as lwn


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1782860 said:


> Thanks, Just turned it on. :waving:
> 
> EDIT: HAHAHAHAHAHA ......morons. "It would be nice if they had a permit for that dumpster". They probably do and how that change anything???? Oh they have a permit so I'm cool with that dumpster now.


And the 600,000 difference in the house won't matter for taxes because its going to hurt the environment. That person buying a million dollar house in Minneapolis is going to be spending a lot of money in the area.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Cannot get my body to wake up. Someone wanna go hit those walks for me with salt?; thanks.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1782860 said:


> Thanks, Just turned it on. :waving:
> 
> EDIT: HAHAHAHAHAHA ......morons. "It would be nice if they had a permit for that dumpster". They probably do and how that change anything???? Oh they have a permit so I'm cool with that dumpster now.


Sounds like a few complainers that just need to go talk to the GC of the job about keeping things cleaned up in the area. This is not going to stop building in the city. All that cities look at is dollars. Permits and property taxes = money to use.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1782861 said:


> dahl just showed his cloud tracker and looks like a lot less totals for everyone. also shows snow for the metro wed. night as well as lwn


We've had snow in our forecast for Wed night for a while.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1782867 said:


> Cannot get my body to wake up. Someone wanna go hit those walks for me with salt?; thanks.


Sure but the city might be pissed at me if I go take a truck.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1782873 said:


> Sure but the city might be pissed at me if I go take a truck.


It's dark, no one will be able to read the name on the side.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

K, got myself outside..... Gotta load the salt..... But first.... Let me take a #selfie!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1782865 said:


> And the 600,000 difference in the house won't matter for taxes because its going to hurt the environment. That person buying a million dollar house in Minneapolis is going to be spending a lot of money in the area.


That quote from the city council member takes the cake.



Hamelfire;1782869 said:


> Sounds like a few complainers that just need to go talk to the GC of the job about keeping things cleaned up in the area. This is not going to stop building in the city. All that cities look at is dollars. Permits and property taxes = money to use.


I can't figure this one out. I know exactly where that house is and there are some very large homes in the area. Its just steps from Lake Harriet. Since I was a kid, there has been constant construction on various homes in the area. Lots of money. One thing to keep in mind for that particular area is that they view themselves as some unique little town within the city. The neighborhood is know as Linden Hills but they call themselves the "Village of Linden Hills". Always makes me laugh. There is a Famous Daves about a block from this house that is supposed to be redeveloped and that has caused a real uproar. Its also the only neighborhood in Mpls that has not only a garbage and recycling cart but a compost cart as well.  They are very unique to say the least.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I suppose I should move this plow before it freezes too hard.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1782882 said:


> I can't figure this one out. I know exactly where that house is and there are some very large homes in the area. Its just steps from Lake Harriet. Since I was a kid, there has been constant construction on various homes in the area. Lots of money. One thing to keep in mind for that particular area is that they view themselves as some unique little town within the city. The neighborhood is know as Linden Hills but they call themselves the "Village of Linden Hills". Always makes me laugh. There is a Famous Daves about a block from this house that is supposed to be redeveloped and that has caused a real uproar. Its also the only neighborhood in Mpls that has not only a garbage and recycling cart but a compost cart as well.  They are very unique to say the least.


Puke....


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1782880 said:


> K, got myself outside..... Gotta load the salt..... But first.... Let me take a #selfie!!!


And the beat drops. ..... I hear that kdwb is now playing thst song, which sucks! That automatically makes that song no longer cool.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1782891 said:


> And the beat drops. ..... I hear that kdwb is now playing thst song, which sucks! That automatically makes that song no longer cool.


I keep telling my family that I'm hip/cool with it since I was playing it before KDWB, but my kids just roll their eyes.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1782882 said:


> That quote from the city council member takes the cake.
> 
> I can't figure this one out. I know exactly where that house is and there are some very large homes in the area. Its just steps from Lake Harriet. Since I was a kid, there has been constant construction on various homes in the area. Lots of money. One thing to keep in mind for that particular area is that they view themselves as some unique little town within the city. The neighborhood is know as Linden Hills but they call themselves the "Village of Linden Hills". Always makes me laugh. There is a Famous Daves about a block from this house that is supposed to be redeveloped and that has caused a real uproar. Its also the only neighborhood in Mpls that has not only a garbage and recycling cart but a compost cart as well.  They are very unique to say the least.


Is that not far from a fire station and a large I believe catholic church?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1782889 said:


> I suppose I should move this plow before it freezes too hard.


That's what our shop looked like today. Took a skid steer and cleared some ice and it was like a river flowing into the street.


----------



## skorum03

Polarismalibu;1782433 said:


> They say once you go black you never go back


I actually am thinking about it.

... The painting the truck part



LwnmwrMan22;1782889 said:


> I suppose I should move this plow before it freezes too hard.


Yeah probably.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1782893 said:


> Is that not far from a fire station and a large I believe catholic church?


Yep. About two blocks from the church and maybe 6 blocks straight north from station 28.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh, and no one needs to worry about plowing tonight/tomorrow....book it.

Going SE again. Even jim and bano. Sleep in guys.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That's the only plow that's off a truck. It's staying there.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1782899 said:


> Yep. About two blocks from the church and maybe 6 blocks straight north from station 28.


I worked on a house for some famos guy years ago that had to be put on pilons because of a high water table. I know what area they are talking about now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My biggest worry right now is if I can get to WBL and back on little less than 1/4 tank.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1782882 said:


> That quote from the city council member takes the cake.
> 
> I can't figure this one out. I know exactly where that house is and there are some very large homes in the area. Its just steps from Lake Harriet. Since I was a kid, there has been constant construction on various homes in the area. Lots of money. One thing to keep in mind for that particular area is that they view themselves as some unique little town within the city. The neighborhood is know as Linden Hills but they call themselves the "Village of Linden Hills". Always makes me laugh. There is a Famous Daves about a block from this house that is supposed to be redeveloped and that has caused a real uproar. Its also the only neighborhood in Mpls that has not only a garbage and recycling cart but a compost cart as well.  They are very unique to say the least.


How do you like the Xmas lights down therepayup


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1782899 said:


> Yep. About two blocks from the church and maybe 6 blocks straight north from station 28.


Yeah they're different around there...


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1782903 said:


> My biggest worry right now is if I can get to WBL and back on little less than 1/4 tank.


How does the hemi do on gas?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1782901 said:


> That's the only plow that's off a truck. It's staying there.


Sounds like the right move. Even if it gets here It sure looks like mostly rain to me. If not, it won't add up to much.

I already said winter is over.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1782900 said:


> Oh, and no one needs to worry about plowing tonight/tomorrow....book it.
> 
> Going SE again. Even jim and bano. Sleep in guys.


Booking it...


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1782891 said:


> And the beat drops. ..... I hear that kdwb is now playing thst song, which sucks! That automatically makes that song no longer cool.


I'm so lost....


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1782904 said:


> How do you like the Xmas lights down therepayup


You do that?? I enjoy them around Christmas. I have a picture of an entire tree that was taken out right on Upton. I plow a lot of that little area.


----------



## CityGuy

So true...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak sure is confident!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

As long as I keep my foot out of it.....


----------



## CityGuy

Who's car???????????


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1782915 said:


> As long as I keep my foot out of it.....


Hey nothing wrong with that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1782913 said:


> Novak sure is confident!


New map????????


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1782912 said:


> So true...


Boy isn't that the truth! Hahaha


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1782912 said:


> So true...


You're supposed to fix the roads at night when that guys isn't on the road. 

I saw Scott Co. out in Shakopee Today patching some tiny holes. I bet Commercial has cut St. Paul's sales in half since they are open. Back when it was Midwest they wouldn't open until late April when every plant would.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1782918 said:


> New map????????


Nope, just posting on facebook.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1782920 said:


> You're supposed to fix the roads at night when that guys isn't on the road.
> 
> I saw Scott Co. out in Shakopee Today patching some tiny holes. I bet Commercial has cut St. Paul's sales in half since they are open. Back when it was Midwest they wouldn't open until late April when every plant would.


Marshall road?


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1782910 said:


> I'm so lost....


Lmn quoted the song "#selfie" by The Chainsmokers in a previous post, I heard it the other day on kdwb. If I like a song and then hear it on a station like that, I immediately stop liking it. I believe the term is hipster.

Lmn, I can only imagine how much your boys make fun of you for listening to that song and saying you listened to it before kdwb played it. :laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1782920 said:


> You're supposed to fix the roads at night when that guys isn't on the road.
> 
> I saw Scott Co. out in Shakopee Today patching some tiny holes. I bet Commercial has cut St. Paul's sales in half since they are open. Back when it was Midwest they wouldn't open until late April when every plant would.


Commercial was busy today I guess. I hated go to STP for mix. Man that stuff stunk for some reason.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1782923 said:


> Lmn quoted the song "#selfie" by The Chainsmokers in a previous post, I heard it the other day on kdwb. If I like a song and then hear it on a station like that, I immediately stop liking it. I believe the term is hipster.
> 
> Lmn, I can only imagine how much your boys make fun of you for listening to that song and saying you listened to it before kdwb played it. :laughing:


Worse when we're listening to my music on my phone and Ke$ha comes on.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1782913 said:


> Novak sure is confident!


Sure hope he doesn't blow it at the end of the year. 

Not seeing many indications that his map will be anywhere near accurate. But I've been proved wrong before.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1782922 said:


> Marshall road?


Yep. I was at Napa.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Up to 90% for tomorrow now and not ending until 16:00.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Meteogram is coming down slightly. Down to 1.2"


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1782926 said:


> Sure hope he doesn't blow it at the end of the year.
> 
> Not seeing many indications that his map will be anywhere near accurate. But I've been proved wrong before.


I was thinking about telling him he's going to drop the ball on this one.... At least I hope he does!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1782927 said:


> Yep. I was at Napa.


Ha! Me too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1782926 said:


> Sure hope he doesn't blow it at the end of the year.
> 
> Not seeing many indications that his map will be anywhere near accurate. But I've been proved wrong before.


RAP has some decent pockets here and there. Wet bulbing will add to accumulations.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1782925 said:


> Worse when we're listening to my music on my phone and Ke$ha comes on.


I'm a big fan of that "timber" song. I think more dudes like it than chicks.



SnowGuy73;1782928 said:


> Up to 90% for tomorrow now and not ending until 16:00.


Mine as well

But still only at 0.5"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1782933 said:


> RAP has some decent pockets here and there. Wet bulbing will add to accumulations.


I admit..... I have no idea what wet bulbing is, but NWS mentions(ed) it and I chuckle each time I read it for some reason..... "Wet bulbing"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I admdouble post.....m.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1782932 said:


> Ha! Me too.


We probably walked right by each other. They were working right by Ace Hardware across the street. I was the guy with $300 in Oil Filters.


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1782934 said:


> I'm a big fan of that "timber" song. I think more dudes like it than chicks.
> 
> Mine as well
> 
> But still only at 0.5"


Same, 0.6"..


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1782938 said:


> We probably walked right by each other. They were working right by Ace Hardware across the street. I was the guy with $300 in Oil Filters.


Probably just missed eachother. When I was leaving they were right in front of Napa


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1782934 said:


> I'm a big fan of that "timber" song. I think more dudes like it than chicks.
> 
> Mine as well
> 
> But still only at 0.5"


I even like that song and I'm not a fan of that kind of music


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Turn on KDWB immediately. 101.3 fm


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1782942 said:


> Turn on KDWB immediately. 101.3 fm


No thanks!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1782941 said:


> I even like that song and I'm not a fan of that kind of music


Not a fan of pitbull. That guy sucks!


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;1782934 said:


> I'm a big fan of that "timber" song. I think more dudes like it than chicks.


Speaking of Timber!! Five years ago tonight I fell backwards like a tree when my son was born. Passed out at the sight of it and woke up to five hot nurses coming to my aid.  Supposedly I missed smacking my head on the wall by about a 1/4". Hopped right back up and resumed my hand holding duty. I feared the same outcome when number three came but I was fine that time. wesport


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My sidewalks to the garbage doors were icy. Not sure what I can do if they won't pay for us to remove the snowbanks along the sidewalks to help drainage from melt.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1782945 said:


> Speaking of Timber!! Five years ago tonight I fell backwards like a tree when my son was born. Passed out at the sight of it and woke up to five hot nurses coming to my aid.  Supposedly I missed smacking my head on the wall by about a 1/4". Hopped right back up and resumed my hand holding duty. I feared the same outcome when number three came but I was fine that time. wesport


So.... Its safe to assume you didn't cut the cord then?


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1782940 said:


> Probably just missed eachother. When I was leaving they were right in front of Napa


Thats when i pulled in. Black silverado. No plow.

Of course that could have been an hour.......they weren't moving too fast. All 7 of them.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1782948 said:


> Thats when i pulled in. Black silverado. No plow.
> 
> Of course that could have been an hour.......they weren't moving too fast. All 7 of them.


Hahahahah!

Nope, red Silverado, no plow.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1782941 said:


> I even like that song and I'm not a fan of that kind of music


I completely agree.



SnowGuy73;1782944 said:


> Not a fan of pitbull. That guy sucks!


I also completely agree with this.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1782947 said:


> So.... Its safe to assume you didn't cut the cord then?


Come to think of it I don't remember that one. It was a bit of a crisis. Kid had the cord around the neck and they broke out this vacuum to get him out. Put me over the edge. At the time I had been working on our house and hadn't eaten in a long time so I was weak to begin with.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1782941 said:


> I even like that song and I'm not a fan of that kind of music


I also like that "california girls" song by Katy Perry. She's a fox


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1782949 said:


> Hahahahah!
> 
> Nope, red Silverado, no plow.


No, I had a black silverado half ton which is my regular truck(don't plow with it). Now I know what to look for. I thought maybe you were the Spanish speaking guy talking with Jorge. If you go there often you know what I mean.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1782925 said:


> Worse when we're listening to my music on my phone and Ke$ha comes on.


Lmao. There's nothing wrong with ke$ha, her older stuff isnt too bad at all.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1782956 said:


> Lmao. There's nothing wrong with ke$ha, her older stuff isnt too bad at all.


I think that's some of it.....older music "that's so 2012 Dad!!!"

My town home... Property manager called to salt the sidewalks going to the garbage doors. I said what about the rest of the sidewalks??? "Oh, I walked the property and they're dry".

I'm here and there's water all over all of the sidewalks. They need to change protocol here.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1782959 said:


> I think that's some of it.....older music "that's so 2012 Dad!!!"
> 
> My town home... Property manager called to salt the sidewalks going to the garbage doors. I said what about the rest of the sidewalks??? "Oh, I walked the property and they're dry".
> 
> I'm here and there's water all over all of the sidewalks. They need to change protocol here.


Some stuff from 2012 is awesome though! Hell,Young Jeezy's album "Recession" from back in 2008 is still the best out there.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1782959 said:


> I think that's some of it.....older music "that's so 2012 Dad!!!"
> 
> My town home... Property manager called to salt the sidewalks going to the garbage doors. I said what about the rest of the sidewalks??? "Oh, I walked the property and they're dry".
> 
> *I'm here and there's water all over all of the sidewalks. They need to change protocol here.*


Like letting you make the decisions based on best management practices?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1782961 said:


> Like letting you make the decisions based on best management practices?


Like giving me budget to work with. They expect me to drive down and check every day. I'm not driving 20 miles one way to check and see if there is water on the sidewalk without being compensated for it.

Today the property manager asked ME if the maintenance guy had any salt on hand. How do I know???

Another property that wants no issues, but will only pay 1/2 of what it should take.

I want them to pay for us to come in, cut back the snowbanks about 8" from all of the sidewalk, rather than have the edge right on the sidewalk, then it won't melt onto the sidewalk.

"We don't have the budget for that". Okay, enjoy the slip and falls in the 55+ senior community.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1782963 said:


> Like giving me budget to work with. They expect me to drive down and check every day. I'm not driving 20 miles one way to check and see if there is water on the sidewalk without being compensated for it.
> 
> Today the property manager asked ME if the maintenance guy had any salt on hand. How do I know???
> 
> Another property that wants no issues, but will only pay 1/2 of what it should take.
> 
> I want them to pay for us to come in, cut back the snowbanks about 8" from all of the sidewalk, rather than have the edge right on the sidewalk, then it won't melt onto the sidewalk.
> 
> "We don't have the budget for that". Okay, enjoy the slip and falls in the 55+ senior community.


Well... at least you're not alone Thumbs Up


----------



## Deershack

When my first son was born, the Doc was way ahead of the times. This was 40+ years ago and he had me in the delivery room, much against the wants and training of the nurses at the time. I was standing up by my wife's head and the Doc was doing the "catcher's crouch" between her legs. He looked up at me and said "Come down here. This is where the action is". You could see the shocked looks on the nurses faces, even behind the masks.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Same company is upset because I don't have a complete bid in for lawn / snow work at the property on W. 7th that's under construction. 

I told them how can I bid something that isn't complete without a site map??

I was told to come up with something, that they need to set their budget.

I was forwarded an email where towards the bottom of the replies that had been forwarded around, another company was wondering the same thing.


----------



## TKLAWN

Looks like all rain so far.


----------



## SnowGuy73

46° rain calm. 

05:24


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS says rain snow mix, up to an inch for me.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

New map and reality


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1783014 said:


> New map and reality


Isn't that about the same as yesterday's?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Marler says about 1-2" of slush for you Jim, slushy rain here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Barlow saying 1/2"- 1" for the south on I35...... Don't know what that means. 

Keeping it vague!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1783022 said:


> Isn't that about the same as yesterday's?


No he had 4+ in the purple/gray color


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Loaded up one last time.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1783029 said:


> No he had 4+ in the purple/gray color


Ah, 10-4.......


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1783038 said:


>


Saw that. Hope it stays less than inch. Did get my 6.0 fixed but have a Dr appoint. Think I have strep and maybe the start of pneumonia


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1783044 said:


> Saw that. Hope it stays less than inch. Did get my 6.0 fixed but have a Dr appoint. Think I have strep and maybe the start of pneumonia


That's no good, get some rest.

Unfortunately tomorrows high looks to be well below freezing.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1783046 said:


> That's no good, get some rest.
> 
> Unfortunately tomorrows high looks to be well below freezing.


I think nws meant to put 32. Only a 6 degree change during the day


----------



## wintergreen82

Long term gfs has temps close to 50. Let's hope


----------



## qualitycut

Hmm accu has 19 l and 22 h. Kstp 19 and 32


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1783048 said:


> I think nws meant to put 32. Only a 6 degree change during the day


Barlow was showing 26 as well, I guess we will see. Hoping for 42°!


----------



## SnowGuy73

wintergreen82;1783049 said:


> Long term gfs has temps close to 50. Let's hope


Ill take it. Even with that well be lucky to be doing clean ups by mid April with the snow piles out there.


----------



## qualitycut

If that system was all snow that would suck for you southern guys who don't want snow. Looks like a lot of moisture.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1783057 said:


> If that system was all snow that would suck for you southern guys who don't want snow. Looks like a lot of moisture.


Is it doing anything by you?

Not even raining here now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sun was slightly out here. Now just cloudy.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1783058 said:


> Is it doing anything by you?
> 
> Not even raining here now.


Nope a bright cloudy


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Snow/rain mix here. 36 degrees out


----------



## OC&D

Nothing but melting snow here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nothing here now.


----------



## TKLAWN

Looks like Novak sharted the bed on this one.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1783080 said:


> Looks like Novak sharted the bed on this one.


Agreed.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Nothing really accumulating yet


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1783087 said:


> Nothing really accumulating yet


Melting on contact?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Jim I don't see you getting much, drying up quick!

But what do I know.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1783080 said:


> Looks like Novak sharted the bed on this one.


Soooooo....I'm 2 for 2????

I've gotten better at reading maps while sitting around waiting for tows.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1783088 said:


> Melting on contact?


Yes, back to rain now. Have to go salt a town home after doc appointment depending on what it looks like


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1783092 said:


> Soooooo....I'm 2 for 2????
> 
> I've gotten better at reading maps while sitting around waiting for tows.


Either your on to something or your on something.


----------



## wintergreen82

Just got our lawn mailers in. 125k all with the wrong coupon code. They are reprinting them


----------



## SnowGuy73

wintergreen82;1783100 said:


> Just got our lawn mailers in. 125k all with the wrong coupon code. They are reprinting them


Hahahahah, nice work!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak taking the snow out for today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

38° overcast calm. 

09:50


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1783110 said:


> Novak taking the snow out for today.


Made himself look like a donkey


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1783113 said:


> Made himself look like a donkey


Correct.... I may have helped by saying its not happening a couple hours ago.

Haha.


----------



## SnowGuy73

One day after he says membership is up!

That sucks!


----------



## wintergreen82

SnowGuy73;1783115 said:


> One day after he says membership is up!
> 
> That sucks!


Hahahahaha


----------



## SnowGuy73

What a collection of Dicks on here!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1783031 said:


> Loaded up one last time.


Doesn't look too dirty... good luck!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1783092 said:


> Soooooo....I'm 2 for 2????
> 
> I've gotten better at reading maps while sitting around waiting for tows.


I think so... maybe you should start a weather service


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1783119 said:


> What a collection of Dicks on here!


And judgmental pricks


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1783125 said:


> And judgmental pricks


Hahahahah!


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1783124 said:


> I think so... maybe you should start a weather service


I though he was part of the nowack team already.

Novak should have known better last night.


----------



## qualitycut

So load restrictions go in effect Friday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1783135 said:


> So load restrictions go in effect Friday.


Sounds about right.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1783132 said:


> I though he was part of the nowack team already.
> 
> Novak should have known better last night.


I was thinking the same, but what do I know.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1783132 said:


> I though he was part of the nowack team already.
> 
> Novak should have known better last night.


Maybe he got stuck on what the model was saying because hes been pretty close all year?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1783135 said:


> So load restrictions go in effect Friday.


That a for sure thing?


----------



## cbservicesllc

That sucks... road restrictions starting Friday morning at 12:01AM


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1783139 said:


> Maybe he got stuck on what the model was saying because hes been pretty close all year?


He didn't use his head and common sense. I couldn't figure out how we were going to get so much because of the temps. Plus when it rains and snows at the same time it melts on contact


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1783140 said:


> That a for sure thing?


Yeah, Quality beat me to it...


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1783140 said:


> That a for sure thing?


Yup, it is..


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1783143 said:


> He didn't use his head and common sense. I couldn't figure out how we were going to get so much because of the temps. Plus when it rains and snows at the same time it melts on contact


Correct.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1783142 said:


> That sucks... road restrictions starting Friday morning at 12:01AM


Also means the spring dot inspections too....

Pull over, we want to "weigh you".


----------



## qualitycut

Is it 10k per axle?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1783158 said:


> Is it 10k per axle?


I think it was 10 tons on pavement, 5 on gravel......


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1783160 said:


> I think it was 10 tons on pavement, 5 on gravel......


So really only screws us by not being able to have semis delivering products


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1783162 said:


> So really only screws us by not being able to have semis delivering products


I'm not sure... Sss would probably know more, I haven't dealt with restictions in a few years.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1783164 said:


> I'm not sure... Sss would probably know more, I haven't dealt with restictions in a few years.


Yea my dump trailer and truck would be under. It would probably help level the heaves in the roads out


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Skid steer is gone. I can drop a $500 / month account now.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1783166 said:



> Skid steer is gone. I can drop a $500 / month account now.


Sounds like the way I would look at it too! Thumbs Up


----------



## skorum03

wow my forecast looks different for the next five days than it did last night.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1783164 said:


> I'm not sure... Sss would probably know more, I haven't dealt with restictions in a few years.


Most of you guys should be fine. We run into trouble with early season sweeping where we can only put a half of a load in a truck and if you're trailering a sweeper you can be way over. Most roads are 18k per axle in the non restricted times. Pretty sure its 10 k per axle during restrictions. Some smaller roads are posted with their own rules year round. A typical skid trailer won't come close to the restrictions. Anything bigger is where you run into trouble. There is a website with all the roads that are affected.


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;1783170 said:


> wow my forecast looks different for the next five days than it did last night.


My rink may get a send life later this week.


----------



## cbservicesllc

http://www.mrr.dot.state.mn.us/research/seasonal_load_limits/sllindex.asp


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1783166 said:


> Skid steer is gone. I can drop a $500 / month account now.


You sold it already? You just bought it, didn't you?


----------



## qualitycut

Man these days are flying by since daylight savings


----------



## SnowGuy73

My truck is red again!

Expect snow!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1783181 said:


> Man these days are flying by since daylight savings


Agreed!.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;1783170 said:


> wow my forecast looks different for the next five days than it did last night.


Mines about the same. Just a little cooler tomorrow and Friday than befofe


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sun is trying to poke out here!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1783185 said:


> Sun is trying to poke out here!


Same here, that wind is a little brisk out there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1783180 said:


> You sold it already? You just bought it, didn't you?


Yeah, doesn't fit into my business plan. I don't care for it, and I sold it for $1800 less than I paid for it after 300 hours and burning 1/2 the tires off.

Better than a lease! Plus I don't have the pressure of paying for it anymore after trying to dig out of the hole this winter put me in.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1783186 said:


> Same here, that wind is a little brisk out there.


Cloudy with no wind here. Rain/snow/slop stopped. No accumulation


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Thinking of trading the 6.0 off. Can't stand the what's going to go wrong today anymore. Going to look at a 07 Chevy HD again that I posted about. Sucks because I just paid the dang thing off. Was hoping to have a year or so with no payments. But I can't see putting 4-5k into it either which would pay for half the Chevy after the trade


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1783193 said:


> Yeah, doesn't fit into my business plan. I don't care for it, and I sold it for $1800 less than I paid for it after 300 hours and burning 1/2 the tires off.
> 
> Better than a lease! Plus I don't have the pressure of paying for it anymore after trying to dig out of the hole this winter put me in.


Sounds like you came out alright on that deal. Debt relief is always a good thing.


----------



## wintergreen82

jimslawnsnow;1783198 said:


> Thinking of trading the 6.0 off. Can't stand the what's going to go wrong today anymore. Going to look at a 07 Chevy HD again that I posted about. Sucks because I just paid the dang thing off. Was hoping to have a year or so with no payments. But I can't see putting 4-5k into it either which would pay for half the Chevy after the trade


Buy a 6.7 and be done with it. We traded our 6.0s off a long time ago. Got a 6.7 And love it but it's just for work. We just bought a 6.0 Chevy and it's a great truck. Turning it into our spray truck.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

wintergreen82;1783209 said:


> Buy a 6.7 and be done with it. We traded our 6.0s off a long time ago. Got a 6.7 And love it but it's just for work. We just bought a 6.0 Chevy and it's a great truck. Turning it into our spray truck.


I don't know. I got bit in the tail by ford once. the 6.7 hasn't been out that long.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1783214 said:


> I don't know. I got bit in the tail by ford once. the 6.7 hasn't been out that long.


Yea they habent but I know 6 trucks that out on about 100k in less than a year with very minimal issues if any. I have owned a 7.3, 6.0 6.4 and this is my second 6.7. Warranty is everyone's best friend.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1783215 said:


> Yea they habent but I know 6 trucks that out on about 100k in less than a year with very minimal issues if any. I have owned a 7.3, 6.0 6.4 and this is my second 6.7. Warranty is everyone's best friend.


Like I've said before. Its longevity not the miles. What good is a truck that gives problems after 3 years no matter the miles? I wish ford admit failure in the diesel engine part, give up and work with another company. I am getting fed up with all diesels. Mostly from the epa crap. Poor fuel milage coupled with higher cost and high repairs.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1783218 said:


> Like I've said before. Its longevity not the miles. What good is a truck that gives problems after 3 years no matter the miles? I wish ford admit failure in the diesel engine part, give up and work with another company. I am getting fed up with all diesels. Mostly from the epa crap. Poor fuel milage coupled with higher cost and high repairs.


I rarely keep a truck past 36k miles and if I do I buy a warranty so I don't need to worry about any unexpected costs.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Up to 41°.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1783222 said:


> I rarely keep a truck past 36k miles and if I do I buy a warranty so I don't need to worry about any unexpected costs.


I would believe you are an exception to the rule with the 36k miles.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1783231 said:


> I would believe you are an exception to the rule with the 36k miles.


That may be but I just dont get why people complain about spending 4-5 grand on repairs when they could have bought a 2500,00 warranty. Ive never in the 9 years of owning a truck had to pay more than a 100.00 dollar deductible for a major repair.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1783233 said:


> That may be but I just dont get why people complain about spending 4-5 grand on repairs when they could have bought a 2500,00 warranty. Ive never in the 9 years of owning a truck had to pay more than a 100.00 dollar deductible for a major repair.


That, I do agree on. Another reason I buy Hemis now, to get the life time warranty.

BTW, I'm on spring break. Just turned down property cleanup on 10 properties in Minneapolis, the job was mine if I wanted it. Said no thanks, time for family. If it can wait until Monday, I'm in.

Manager will call main office and see if it can wait or not.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1783235 said:


> That, I do agree on. Another reason I buy Hemis now, to get the life time warranty.
> 
> BTW, I'm on spring break. Just turned down property cleanup on 10 properties in Minneapolis, the job was mine if I wanted it. Said no thanks, time for family. If it can wait until Monday, I'm in.
> 
> Manager will call main office and see if it can wait or not.


Sub it out to me. What trash clean up or what?


----------



## wintergreen82

jimslawnsnow;1783218 said:


> Like I've said before. Its longevity not the miles. What good is a truck that gives problems after 3 years no matter the miles? I wish ford admit failure in the diesel engine part, give up and work with another company. I am getting fed up with all diesels. Mostly from the epa crap. Poor fuel milage coupled with higher cost and high repairs.


I totally agree. We buy every 7.3 we can get but this 6.7 gets great mileage easy to work on and all around best truck I've owned. However this Chevy is a really nice truck. Just don't like it pulling the skid.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1783237 said:


> Sub it out to me. What trash clean up or what?


Yeah, they had snownpiles to move, leaves to blow out, CIG butts to pick up.

I imagine they want to clean up the curb lines as these are properties I did in the warehouse district last year and it's what I did in the spring, except it's the whole portfolio.

I'd be surprised if ryde doesn't get a call maybe. I think Reliable plowed them this year.


----------



## qualitycut

If I need to wash dog poop off my dogs foot one more time!!! I couldnt keep up this winter it snowed to much now every day I go clean up some and an hour later more comes through the snow. I found a place who will do it for 18 a week and the gf says no I will do it, Still havent seen her a$$ out here doing it yet.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1783241 said:


> Yeah, they had snownpiles to move, leaves to blow out, CIG butts to pick up.
> 
> I imagine they want to clean up the curb lines as these are properties I did in the warehouse district last year and it's what I did in the spring, except it's the whole portfolio.
> 
> I'd be surprised if ryde doesn't get a call maybe. I think Reliable plowed them this year.


The more I think about it, it would be a really good job, get my foot in the door at a fair amount of properties and show what work we do.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1783222 said:


> I rarely keep a truck past 36k miles and if I do I buy a warranty so I don't need to worry about any unexpected costs.


That's costs so dang much.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1783250 said:


> If I need to wash dog poop off my dogs foot one more time!!! I couldnt keep up this winter it snowed to much now every day I go clean up some and an hour later more comes through the snow. I found a place who will do it for 18 a week and the gf says no I will do it, Still havent seen her a$$ out here doing it yet.


That's cheap. I'd say piss on her and hire them. She works anyway. How'd she know


----------



## jimslawnsnow

wintergreen82;1783239 said:


> I totally agree. We buy every 7.3 we can get but this 6.7 gets great mileage easy to work on and all around best truck I've owned. However this Chevy is a really nice truck. Just don't like it pulling the skid.


Been watching for them too but they want an arm and leg for them.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1783252 said:


> That's costs so dang much.


It does but the way I look at it is I will probably always have a truck payment and its always right around the same amount. I know what it will be every month with no suprises. Only having one truck I like to keep it low miles soiI don't need to worry about issues. That's just my take on it.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1783251 said:


> The more I think about it, it would be a really good job, get my foot in the door at a fair amount of properties and show what work we do.


Hold on, so since it hasn't snowed for a few weeks you want to start picking up more properties after you were saying you had to much? Lol


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;1783158 said:


> Is it 10k per axle?





SnowGuy73;1783160 said:


> I think it was 10 tons on pavement, 5 on gravel......





qualitycut;1783162 said:


> So really only screws us by not being able to have semis delivering products





SSS Inc.;1783173 said:


> Most of you guys should be fine. We run into trouble with early season sweeping where we can only put a half of a load in a truck and if you're trailering a sweeper you can be way over. Most roads are 18k per axle in the non restricted times. Pretty sure its 10 k per axle during restrictions. Some smaller roads are posted with their own rules year round. A typical skid trailer won't come close to the restrictions. Anything bigger is where you run into trouble. There is a website with all the roads that are affected.


Be careful every city is different. Hopkins for example has them starting friday at 12:01AM and is 4 ton per axle on all city streets. Remember alot of skid trailers do not count as tandem axles because the axles are to close together. I believe the axle spacing has to be 48" to be considered separate. So check with the city you are driving in first.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1783241 said:


> Yeah, they had snownpiles to move, leaves to blow out, CIG butts to pick up.
> 
> I imagine they want to clean up the curb lines as these are properties I did in the warehouse district last year and it's what I did in the spring, except it's the whole portfolio.
> 
> I'd be surprised if ryde doesn't get a call maybe. I think Reliable plowed them this year.


They have not contacted me yet but not sure it's something we would do or be able to fit in.


----------



## CityGuy

FYI for those of you in and around Rogers. The city has a major water leak somewhere in the city that drained all 4 towers in a matter of minutes.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1783270 said:


> FYI for those of you in and around Rogers. The city has a major water leak somewhere in the city that drained all 4 towers in a matter of minutes.


Holly crap!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1783270 said:


> FYI for those of you in and around Rogers. The city has a major water leak somewhere in the city that drained all 4 towers in a matter of minutes.


That's a lot of water


----------



## ryde307

Hope peoples houses don't disappear.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1783276 said:


> That's a lot of water


Sounds like they lost between 4-6 Million gallons of water. They have located the leak area behind camping world just not exactly where it is leaking.


----------



## BossPlow614

That's crazy! I'm at Northern Tool in Rogers right now, Ill have to check it out.


----------



## qualitycut

You think there would be some standing water and would have done some damage to the ground.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1783262 said:


> Hold on, so since it hasn't snowed for a few weeks you want to start picking up more properties after you were saying you had to much? Lol


Nnaahhhh..... It was tongue in cheek. I'm moving out of the cities rather than through them.

I passed the info onto Ryde last fall, I knew he was somewhat in the area but I'm thinking he said they went with Reliable.

I'll call them back on Friday if I get back to town.

I've got stuff that has .8" tomorrow night for ssnowfall now. Not sure if I can leave town.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It has turned into an absolutely beautiful day on the north side.

Water running everywhere, and I'm not even in Rogers.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1783289 said:


> You think there would be some standing water and would have done some damage to the ground.


If memory serves right behind camping world is marshy/swamp land so without eyes in the sky you may not see it.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1783293 said:


> It has turned into an absolutely beautiful day on the north side.
> 
> Water running everywhere, and I'm not even in Rogers.


Other than a couple city trucks I didn't see much. When I walked out of the store I did see a helicopter hovering over the area. Northern is only 1/8 mi from Camping World. 
Pretty nice out though, truck reads 42, the sun is somewhat out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Virtually completely clear in Forest Lake where I'm digging out a north side loading dock with the skid....er, tractor.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Say a guy can get a deal at the Dells for a couple of days, Wed/Thur.....b what are the chances the .8" turns into something more tomorrow nnight???


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1783305 said:


> Say a guy can get a deal at the Dells for a couple of days, Wed/Thur.....b what are the chances the .8" turns into something more tomorrow nnight???


Forest lake shows .06 tomorrow over night and mid fourties during the day


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1783307 said:


> Forest lake shows .06 tomorrow over night and mid fourties during the day


That would be .6, not .06.

And yes.... I know.... Just hate being more than 2 hours away when there's any snow whatsoever in the forecast.


----------



## davespark

jimslawnsnow;1783218 said:


> Like I've said before. Its longevity not the miles. What good is a truck that gives problems after 3 years no matter the miles? I wish ford admit failure in the diesel engine part, give up and work with another company. I am getting fed up with all diesels. Mostly from the epa crap. Poor fuel milage coupled with higher cost and high repairs.


I don't want to come across as a big fan (I do have a 6.7, previous a 7.3) but Ford had been buying engines from international up until the 6.7 which is a Ford design. So, they did kind what you said in reverse.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1783305 said:


> Say a guy can get a deal at the Dells for a couple of days, Wed/Thur.....b what are the chances the .8" turns into something more tomorrow nnight???


I say go for it, I woke up this morning at 3am expecting snow on the radar but instead found myself looking at wet payment and a temp of 38.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1783320 said:


> I say go for it, I woke up this morning at 3am expecting snow on the radar but instead found myself looking at wet payment and a temp of 38.


Right, but when you expect that.... the opposite occurs.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1783218 said:


> Like I've said before. Its longevity not the miles. What good is a truck that gives problems after 3 years no matter the miles? I wish ford admit failure in the diesel engine part, give up and work with another company. I am getting fed up with all diesels. Mostly from the epa crap. Poor fuel milage coupled with higher cost and high repairs.


Again why I'm heavily considering a gas over diesel...



qualitycut;1783233 said:


> That may be but I just dont get why people complain about spending 4-5 grand on repairs when they could have bought a 2500,00 warranty. Ive never in the 9 years of owning a truck had to pay more than a 100.00 dollar deductible for a major repair.


I buy like an 8 year warranty if I ever buy anything new or nearly new for that reason.



LwnmwrMan22;1783235 said:


> That, I do agree on. Another reason I buy Hemis now, to get the life time warranty.
> 
> BTW, I'm on spring break. Just turned down property cleanup on 10 properties in Minneapolis, the job was mine if I wanted it. Said no thanks, time for family. If it can wait until Monday, I'm in.
> 
> Manager will call main office and see if it can wait or not.


Might have to look at a Dodge... 



wintergreen82;1783239 said:


> I totally agree. We buy every 7.3 we can get but this 6.7 gets great mileage easy to work on and all around best truck I've owned. However this Chevy is a really nice truck. Just don't like it pulling the skid.





jimslawnsnow;1783252 said:


> That's costs so dang much.


It does cost a lot, but on my '08 I spent over 2K on it and 3 months later they replaced the radiator, a belt tensioner, and the rear-end clutch pack for $100. Those repairs would have been well over 2K...



Hamelfire;1783283 said:


> Sounds like they lost between 4-6 Million gallons of water. They have located the leak area behind camping world just not exactly where it is leaking.


 That's a lot of water to disappear...



davespark;1783313 said:


> I don't want to come across as a big fan (I do have a 6.7, previous a 7.3) but Ford had been buying engines from international up until the 6.7 which is a Ford design. So, they did kind what you said in reverse.


Yeah in conjunction with some firm out of Austria... hopefully a new life although those 7.3's are awesome


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1783309 said:


> That would be .6, not .06.
> 
> And yes.... I know.... Just hate being more than 2 hours away when there's any snow whatsoever in the forecast.


Just go for it... who cares at this point? :salute:


----------



## BossPlow614

Chris on ch 4 said half to an inch in most areas tomorrow night, then it will be 45 on Thur & all of it will probably melt.


----------



## unit28

Hamelfire;1783295 said:


> If memory serves right behind camping world is marshy/swamp land so without eyes in the sky you may not see it.


I work right there.

It's industrial warehouse park.

If I'm lucky theyell fix it ASAP


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1783335 said:


> Chris on ch 4 said half to an inch in most areas tomorrow night, then it will be 45 on Thur & all of it will probably melt.


NWS has me at nothing......


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1783325 said:


> Right, but when you expect that.... the opposite occurs.


True

Same usually happens to me...if you leave it will snow, if you don't leave it wont snow!

A guy can never catch a break!


----------



## CityGuy

Anyone have a recommendation on where to get patio furniture that doesn't cost an arm and a leg and is good quality? I like to touch before I buy too.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1783358 said:


> Anyone have a recommendation on where to get patio furniture that doesn't cost an arm and a leg and is good quality? I like to touch before I buy too.


Well if you want some that you will never replace but is expensive By the yard has maintenance free furniture. Or the place that's part of home furniture is decently priced.

Edit seasonal concept.

Edit I bought some from home depot last year and its held up good.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1783358 said:


> Anyone have a recommendation on where to get patio furniture that doesn't cost an arm and a leg and is good quality? I like to touch before I buy too.


Quality and cheap don't go together....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dahl says a coating to an inch or two tomorrow night...... Clown!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1783366 said:


> Dahl says a coating to an inch or two tomorrow night...... Clown!


Hey don't lie he said coating to and inch or so.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

qualitycut;1783367 said:


> Hey don't lie he said coating to and inch or so.


Hey don't lie, he meant*** coating to an inch or so or more or hell I don't know
and why are you even watching this forecast? ******


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1783364 said:


> Quality and cheap don't go together....


True but don't want to spend 5000 on a set either.


----------



## qualitycut

MNPLOWCO;1783372 said:


> Hey don't lie, he meant*** coating to an inch or so or more or hell I don't know
> and why are you even watching this forecast? ******


Was watching the news. Looks like Leah might be pregnant again


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1783374 said:


> True but don't want to spend 5000 on a set either.


Well By The Yard would be about 2500-3


----------



## MNPLOWCO

qualitycut;1783375 said:


> Was watching the news. Looks like Leah might be pregnant again


Ha, a prego spotter. unlike a weather spotter.:laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

MNPLOWCO;1783378 said:


> Ha, a prego spotter. unlike a weather spotter.:laughing:


Ha well its not to hard she's pregnant about every 10 months


----------



## MNPLOWCO

qualitycut;1783379 said:


> Ha well its not to hard she's pregnant about every 10 months


a busy little vixen


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1783367 said:


> Hey don't lie he said coating to and inch or so.


I heard a coating to an inch or two.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Belinda said after this little bit of snow tomorrow night, the next 7 days is clear! We shall see.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1783374 said:


> True but don't want to spend 5000 on a set either.


My vote also for by the yard.

Not cheap though.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1783375 said:


> Was watching the news. Looks like Leah might be pregnant again


I think she still has the baby weight..... Guessing.


----------



## SnowGuy73

MNPLOWCO;1783383 said:


> Belinda said after this little bit of snow tomorrow night, the next 7 days is clear! We shall see.


Hahahahah...... Must be so, never heard that before!


----------



## MNPLOWCO

SnowGuy73;1783385 said:


> My vote also for by the yard.
> 
> Not cheap though.


It is good stuff but $$$$. I was going to rebuild my deck. 400.00 for regular lumber of 4200.00 for the composite.......decided to paint it for 24.00


----------



## SnowGuy73

MNPLOWCO;1783389 said:


> It is good stuff but $$$$. I was going to rebuild my deck. 400.00 for regular lumber of 4200.00 for the composite.......decided to paint it for 24.00


Not a bad move.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

SnowGuy73;1783392 said:


> Not a bad move.


Just did the math. I can paint it every year for 175 years...damn!


----------



## qualitycut

I think these city workers make to much, basement remodel now new patio furniture. Next will be a new truck new wife


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1783382 said:


> I heard a coating to an inch or two.


I did too, but maybe said it differently at 6 then 630?

NWS barely has any amounts for me but Dahl shows a lot of snow


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1783394 said:


> I think these city workers make to much, basement remodel now new patio furniture. Next will be a new truck new wife


His truck is pretty new.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

jimslawnsnow;1783395 said:


> I did too, but maybe said it differently at 6 then 630?
> 
> NWS barely has any amounts for me but Dahl shows a lot of snow


Ya, Belinda showed a "future" blob...but it didn't look like it lasted too long.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1783394 said:


> I think these city workers make to much, basement remodel now new patio furniture. Next will be a new truck new wife


I wouldn't talk about new trucks mr I get rid of mine at 36000. 

And yes I am planning a new truck for next year already.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1783400 said:


> His truck is pretty new.


2008 with 40000 on it. Time to trade it in and get a heavy 1/2. No need for a 3/4 anymore.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

MNPLOWCO;1783401 said:


> Ya, Belinda showed a "future" blob...but it didn't look like it lasted too long.


Suppose to be 44 anyway on Thursday. Screw it, it can melt


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1783405 said:


> 2008 with 40000 on it. Time to trade it in and get a heavy 1/2. No need for a 3/4 anymore.


What is it?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1783366 said:


> Dahl says a coating to an inch or two tomorrow night...... Clown!


Son of B...


----------



## NorthernProServ

MNPLOWCO;1783383 said:


> Belinda said after this little bit of snow tomorrow night, the next 7 days is clear! We shall see.


O really?

"As the storm passed us by on Tuesday, the winds should pick up, which could drop the temperatures enough to change rain over to snow. Don't cancel any plans just yet, but it is a storm worth watching. This time of the year these things have a habit of turning into something that's more impressive."

Guess who ^^^


----------



## MNPLOWCO

jimslawnsnow;1783407 said:


> What is it?


ya, what is it?


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1783407 said:


> What is it?


2008 chevy crew 6.0 2500 short box 6'8" I think is the "new" short box. Tow package with integrated controller. Power front seats, LT 1 Package, power heated mirrors.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1783406 said:


> Suppose to be 44 anyway on Thursday. Screw it, it can melt


Yup that's what I'm thinking, no one will no if you started or not and by the time "you got there" it was melted


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1783410 said:


> O really?
> 
> "As the storm passed us by on Tuesday, the winds should pick up, which could drop the temperatures enough to change rain over to snow. Don't cancel any plans just yet, but it is a storm worth watching. This time of the year these things have a habit of turning into something that's more impressive."
> 
> Guess who ^^^


Half way through I started hearing Belindas voice saying what I was reading,


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1783412 said:


> 2008 chevy crew 6.0 2500 short box 6'8" I think is the "new" short box. Tow package with integrated controller. Power front seats, LT 1 Package, power heated mirrors.


If you really would be trading it in I'd look into at the dealer you trade in at. But buying it should depend if they would take the 6.0 ford in trade


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Hamelfire;1783412 said:


> 2008 chevy crew 6.0 2500 short box 6'8" I think is the "new" short box. Tow package with integrated controller. Power front seats, LT 1 Package, power heated mirrors.


and your price? might be looking for a additional rig.


----------



## Green Grass

mnplowco;1783416 said:


> and your price? Might be looking for a additional rig.


$1.........


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1783415 said:


> If you really would be trading it in I'd look into at the dealer you trade in at. But buying it should depend if they would take the 6.0 ford in trade


I am open right now with maybe just out right selling it if someone like you were interested and we can cut a fair deal. Otherwise I will trade it out. Last time I looked few months back it was BB valued at 30000.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1783395 said:


> I did too, but maybe said it differently at 6 then 630?
> 
> NWS barely has any amounts for me but Dahl shows a lot of snow


It was impressive looking on his future thing.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Hamelfire;1783418 said:


> I am open right now with maybe just out right selling it if someone like you were interested and we can cut a fair deal. Otherwise I will trade it out. Last time I looked few months back it was BB valued at 30000.


one too many zeros for my blood. Probably too nice a rig for a back up. was hoping it was a bit worn out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1783406 said:


> Suppose to be 44 anyway on Thursday. Screw it, it can melt


Agreed, except for the per timers.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1783418 said:


> I am open right now with maybe just out right selling it if someone like you were interested and we can cut a fair deal. Otherwise I will trade it out. Last time I looked few months back it was BB valued at 30000.


Problem is selling my pile of junk


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1783418 said:


> I am open right now with maybe just out right selling it if someone like you were interested and we can cut a fair deal. Otherwise I will trade it out. Last time I looked few months back it was BB valued at 30000.


Just remember the sales tax break you get so you need to make sure you get enough, another thing to do is do a pass through at the dealer.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

jimslawnsnow;1783425 said:


> Problem is selling my pile of junk


hmmm. The three of us maybe in some kind of a love triangle. he wants new, you want better, I want junk.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1783425 said:


> Problem is selling my pile of junk


Any dealer should take it, they will just send it to auction.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1783426 said:


> Just remember the sales tax break you get so you need to make sure you get enough, another thing to do is do a pass through at the dealer.


Correct.......


----------



## qualitycut

MNPLOWCO;1783427 said:


> hmmm. The three of us maybe in some kind of a love triangle.


Hmmm I've always wanted to see one of these unfold


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1783420 said:


> It was impressive looking on his future thing.


I know. But no one else is forcasring anything. NWS, weather bug, this weather channel. Don't even think Novak has mentioned it


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1783430 said:


> Hmmm I've always wanted to see one of these unfold


Hahahahah!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1783429 said:


> Correct.......


My gf would chew you out for that answer. I got yelled at for being on my phone or computer to much and giving her one word answers.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1783432 said:


> I know. But no one else is forcasring anything. NWS, weather bug, this weather channel. Don't even think Novak has mentioned it


Novak may be in hiding after this mornings disaster of a forecast!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

MNPLOWCO;1783427 said:


> hmmm. The three of us maybe in some kind of a love triangle. he wants new, you want better, I want junk.


What do you want to pay for mine?


----------



## CityGuy

MNPLOWCO;1783416 said:


> and your price? might be looking for a additional rig.


I will look it up again.


----------



## qualitycut

Good wild game so far


----------



## cbservicesllc

MNPLOWCO;1783383 said:


> Belinda said after this little bit of snow tomorrow night, the next 7 days is clear! We shall see.


Never heard that EVER...



MNPLOWCO;1783401 said:


> Ya, Belinda showed a "future" blob...but it didn't look like it lasted too long.


That future blob did have a lot of darker blue in it though...


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1783435 said:


> My gf would chew you out for that answer. I got yelled at for being on my phone or computer to much and giving her one word answers.


and to that I would reply with two words..... Move out!

Haha.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1783436 said:


> Novak may be in hiding after this mornings disaster of a forecast!


Yup I think hes still wiping


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1783428 said:


> Any dealer should take it, they will just send it to auction.


Most will, but if I were to buy his outright then I'd have mine to sell. Over all mines not terrible. I like driving it. Its just the engine I don't trust


----------



## MNPLOWCO

jimslawnsnow;1783437 said:


> What do you want to pay for mine?


Don't know what you've got..big boy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1783440 said:


> Never heard that EVER...
> 
> That future blob did have a lot of darker blue in it though...


Dave's did as well.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1783417 said:


> $1.........


For yours? Ok you got a deal.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1783441 said:


> and to that I would reply with two words..... Move out!
> 
> Haha.


 I told her to go to her parents, she cried I finished my dinner and went to dq


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1783442 said:


> Yup I think hes still wiping


More like whimpering!


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1783443 said:


> Most will, but if I were to buy his outright then I'd have mine to sell. Over all mines not terrible. I like driving it. Its just the engine I don't trust


The roofers will buy it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1783447 said:


> I told her to go to her parents, she cried I finished my dinner and went to dq


Lol!!!!!!!!

Dick!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1783449 said:


> More like whimpering!


Well he did sh it the bed


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1783426 said:


> Just remember the sales tax break you get so you need to make sure you get enough, another thing to do is do a pass through at the dealer.


I am BB ing it now and will do a pass through to get an idea. I also have a buddy that is a dealer that will give me a fair price to buy it out right.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1783453 said:


> Well he did sh it the bed


That he did!!


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1783454 said:


> I am BB ing it now and will do a pass through to get an idea. I also have a buddy that is a dealer that will give me a fair price to buy it out right.


If your buying a new truck and you know of someone who wants yours they will give you trade and sell it to the other party so you can save on the taxes.


----------



## CityGuy

BB says 30921 at the dealer.
Private party is 33088


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1783459 said:


> BB says 30921 at the dealer.
> Private party is 33088


I would bet dealer would be a little more than bb


----------



## tacovic

A couple questions for you guys. Anyone know of a good insurance agent in the east metro that you would recommend? Also, does anyone know if you need to get a different certification for applying fertilizer in WI? I have everything necessary for MN.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1783458 said:


> If your buying a new truck and you know of someone who wants yours they will give you trade and sell it to the other party so you can save on the taxes.


Never heard of that before. I just want to make sure I get the loyalty cash and any other trade in type offers that are available.


----------



## qualitycut

tacovic;1783464 said:


> A couple questions for you guys. Anyone know of a good insurance agent in the east metro that you would recommend? Also, does anyone know if you need to get a different certification for applying fertilizer in WI? I have everything necessary for MN.


I have a lady in Oakdale, every spring she shops around and gets me the best price. I can send you her info if you want


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1783461 said:


> I would bet dealer would be a little more than bb


I was hoping to get around 32000 for it. Thats a good down payment on a new one.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1783466 said:


> Never heard of that before. I just want to make sure I get the loyalty cash and any other trade in type offers that are available.


That's the pass through, I guess I don't know if all dealers do It


----------



## djagusch

Hamelfire;1783459 said:


> BB says 30921 at the dealer.
> Private party is 33088


IMO that's crazy! Its 6 yrs old. But if you can get it, do so.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1783426 said:


> Just remember the sales tax break you get so you need to make sure you get enough, another thing to do is do a pass through at the dealer.


Please explain


----------



## MNPLOWCO

djagusch;1783470 said:


> IMO that's crazy! Its 6 yrs old. But if you can get it, do so.


I had a 2008 gmc with 69000 in great condition and got 20500. on trade.
Did I get my butt kicked?


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1783469 said:


> That's the pass through, I guess I don't know if all dealers do It


I know when I was getting rid of my 98 I went to the local GM and had them shoot me a price. They test drove it and looked at it. Gave me a prive and I laughed at them. I told them the plow is worth more than that. There response was "it comes with a plow". They recalculated and I laughed at them again with the new price and said you need to learn pricing of plows and walked out the door.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1783472 said:


> Please explain


If your truck is worth 30 and your new one is 60 you only pay tax on the 30


----------



## CityGuy

djagusch;1783470 said:


> IMO that's crazy! Its 6 yrs old. But if you can get it, do so.


 I know it sounds crazy but the truck is spotless. New rubber. tono (sp) cover, 6 in. tube running bars, 4 corner strobe kit.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1783474 said:


> I know when I was getting rid of my 98 I went to the local GM and had them shoot me a price. They test drove it and looked at it. Gave me a prive and I laughed at them. I told them the plow is worth more than that. There response was "it comes with a plow". They recalculated and I laughed at them again with the new price and said you need to learn pricing of plows and walked out the door.


Some dealers give you less or the same with a plow. The little ma and pop dealers will pay more for the plow, in the dealers eyes it lowers the value to the average buyer.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1783475 said:


> If your truck is worth 30 and your new one is 60 you only pay tax on the 30


Aha... makes sense


----------



## djagusch

MNPLOWCO;1783473 said:


> I had a 2008 gmc with 69000 in great condition and got 20500. on trade.
> Did I get my butt kicked?


If he gets $30k sure. I look at work trucks mostly so the higher optioned trucks might just be a different world. My new 2013 dodge 2500 pw/pl carpet crew cab was $33k in sept. Chev was priced about the same.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1783481 said:


> Aha... makes sense


So if you sell it out right you would want to make up for the extra tax you would pay because your not trading. Some people say well the dealer will give me 30 so I will take 30 and they screwed them self out of a couple grand


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1783480 said:


> Some dealers give you less or the same with a plow. The little ma and pop dealers will pay more for the plow, in the dealers eyes it lowers the value to the average buyer.


Correct, been though this s few times.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

MNPLOWCO;1783444 said:


> Don't know what you've got..big boy.


04 f350 lariat 6dt box 4 full doors. 124,000 miles


----------



## SnowGuy73

This place died!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1783499 said:


> This place died!


Sorry drooling at my new truck online


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1783500 said:


> Sorry drooling at my new truck online


Pictures????


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1783499 said:


> This place died!


I know what could everyone be doing in the last week that they were not doing all winter.


----------



## qualitycut

Bano must still be staring out the window looking for snow


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1783504 said:


> I know what could everyone be doing in the last week that they were not doing all winter.


True that!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1783502 said:


> Pictures????


Here you go. Loaded LTZ


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1783504 said:


> I know what could everyone be doing in the last week that they were not doing all winter.


I was at a Hockey tournament Cheering on an Edina Squirt Team. I never in my life thought that would happen but the kid is my Godson so I suppose I better suck it up. They did lose though.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1783510 said:


> I was at a Hockey tournament Cheering on an Edina Squirt Team. I never in my life thought that would happen but the kid is my Godson so I suppose I better suck it up. They did lose though.


Wild look good though


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1783509 said:


> Here you go. Loaded LTZ


One thing I hate is the steps in the bumper for some reason, o and government bailout


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1783509 said:


> Here you go. Loaded LTZ


Nice, not fan of leather though.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1783512 said:


> One thing I hate is the steps in the bumper for some reason, o and government bailout


Agreed, times two!!


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1783511 said:


> Wild look good though


Yup the military thing was cool as well


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1783513 said:


> Nice, not fan of leather though.


I never was either even when I had it but with the ac seats its nice and cleans easy


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1783517 said:


> I never was either even when I had it but with the ac seats its nice and cleans easy


I had it years ago. Never again, ac would be nice though.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1783435 said:


> My gf would chew you out for that answer. I got yelled at for being on my phone or computer to much and giving her one word answers.


HAHA, I think our gf's must talk because that sounds like it's coming from mine!


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1783512 said:


> One thing I hate is the steps in the bumper for some reason, o and government bailout


I don;t like the steps either and I hope it can be a delete.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1783513 said:


> Nice, not fan of leather though.


I wasn't either until the wife got it on her Hyundi with heated and cooled seats. Now I want it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1783526 said:


> I don;t like the steps either and I hope it can be a delete.


I don't think it can be.


----------



## qualitycut

I just ran out of girlscout cookies Nooo. Hopefully they are posted up at rainbow this weekend. I don't know nd girl scouts to get them from


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1783530 said:


> I don't think it can be.


Might be able to change it out. Guess I have to ask.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamel the step only comes on the chrome bumper which I'm guessing you want so I think your screwed


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1783510 said:


> I was at a Hockey tournament Cheering on an Edina Squirt Team. I never in my life thought that would happen but the kid is my Godson so I suppose I better suck it up. They did lose though.


So you cheered when they lost?


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1783529 said:


> I wasn't either until the wife got it on her Hyundi with heated and cooled seats. Now I want it.


Heated steering wheel is where it is at.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1783531 said:


> I just ran out of girlscout cookies Nooo. Hopefully they are posted up at rainbow this weekend. I don't know nd girl scouts to get them from


There is a app you can download that will find the closet ones to you and what times they will be there selling them. It's called cookie locator


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1783539 said:


> There is a app you can download that will find the closet ones to you and what times they will be there selling them. It's called cookie locator


Your the man!!!!

Edit I guess they have been updated since last year crap


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1783539 said:


> There is a app you can download that will find the closet ones to you and what times they will be there selling them. It's called cookie locator


This is why we have an obesity problem right here!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1783547 said:


> This is why we have an obesity problem right here!


You still gotta go get them. I liked it when my cousin was a girl scout and I got them delivied


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

All of my plowsite notifications have crashed my email.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1783556 said:


> All of my plowsite notifications have crashed my email.


From when? Just the whole winter?


----------



## CityGuy

WTH tie game. Dam.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1783551 said:


> You still gotta go get them. I liked it when my cousin was a girl scout and I got them delivied


What are you looking for and how much are you willing to pay. I still have a couple cases here. payuppayup


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1783551 said:


> You still gotta go get them. I liked it when my cousin was a girl scout and I got them delivied


Haha, I like it!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1783563 said:


> What are you looking for and how much are you willing to pay. I still have a couple cases here. payuppayup


Thin mints, you can never go wrong with thin mints!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1783563 said:


> What are you looking for and how much are you willing to pay. I still have a couple cases here. payuppayup


I'm desperate anything will do.. um tagalongs and smores


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1783567 said:


> I'm desperate anything will do.. um tagalongs and smores


These are also solid choices!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1783565 said:


> Thin mints, you can never go wrong with thin mints!


Thats it right there. The bomb.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1783536 said:


> So you cheered when they lost?


On the inside.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1783567 said:


> I'm desperate anything will do.. um tagalongs and smores


I've got Tagalongs and thin mints for sure. I think there are some samoas as well. Got rid of all the crappy ones already.

I might have to crack open a fresh box of Tagalongs right now.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1783576 said:


> I've got Tagalongs and thin mints for sure. I think there are some samoas as well. Got rid of all the crappy ones already.
> 
> I might have to crack open a fresh box of Tagalongs right now.


Wow don't need to rub it in Rj


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1783509 said:


> Here you go. Loaded LTZ


Wow they even put your custom built truck photo into a rustic mountain scene?


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1783578 said:


> Wow they even put your custom built truck photo into a rustic mountain scene?


I wish. Thats the exact truck i want. All the options.


----------



## qualitycut

Their site has a locator, found them for tomorrow at 3, I wish it was target instead of Walmart. O well maybe one of the moms will be cute


----------



## CityGuy

Shootout time.


----------



## Camden

If they lose it'll be their second worse loss of the season next to the time they lost to the Islanders after they were up by like 4 goals.


----------



## CityGuy

Wow what a shot!


----------



## CityGuy

Wow what a loss.


----------



## qualitycut

Sad................


----------



## qualitycut

Dallas got two points tonight


----------



## Camden

3 losses in a row...that ain't gonna get it done. Tough to be a fan right now.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1783583 said:


> Their site has a locator, found them for tomorrow at 3, I wish it was target instead of Walmart. O well maybe one of the moms will be cute


Don't count on it. Last two places I've seen the moms looked more like grandmas. Disappointing


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1783595 said:


> Don't count on it. Last two places I've seen the moms looked more like grandmas. Disappointing


Come on I needed something to look forward to.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1783596 said:


> Come on I needed something to look forward to.


I mean maybe... never know


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1783505 said:


> Bano must still be staring out the window looking for snow


Yes I am..... I want 12 more inches this month.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1783602 said:


> Yes I am..... I want 12 more inches this month.


So does your wife!! BAM!!


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1783605 said:


> So does your wife!! BAM!!


Sh has been asking for less..... though I would give her your number. .....Bamm bamm


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hey Hamel. Did you watch channel 5 tonight about st. paul patching the streets. I didn't see it but my brother said they have used a whole 8 tons on the streets so far.  They must have done like two entire blocks. :laughing:


----------



## BossPlow614

Damn it. Both lawn & plowsite's mobile versions are messed up.

Edit: looks like they're fixed now.


----------



## Drakeslayer

How many trucks did they send to get the 8 tons?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hey Snow... you couldn't vote to keep those class sizes smaller today or what??


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1783619 said:


> How many trucks did they send to get the 8 tons?


I'm sure it was at least 5 or 6. It takes a long time to get rid of 1.5 tons of asphalt so you don't want it getting cold. :crying: I hope they started at 4 this afternoon. I can't believe they actually told the news how much they used so far. Embarrassing


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1783621 said:


> I'm sure it was at least 5 or 6. It takes a long time to get rid of 1.5 tons of asphalt so you don't want it getting cold. :crying: I hope they started at 4 this afternoon. I can't believe they actually told the news how much they used so far. Embarrassing


Well only one guys shoveling while the other 2 watch and the remaining 4 are all in different trucks


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1783623 said:


> Well only one guys shoveling while the other 2 watch and the remaining 4 are all in different trucks


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1783620 said:


> Hey Snow... you couldn't vote to keep those class sizes smaller today or what??


I voted no!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Getting slickery out there!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SnowGuy73;1783629 said:


> Getting slickery out there!


Just got in from salting my two problem lots in the thaw freeze weather. Edit just noticed nobody has posted in almost an hour, has there been an apocalypse??


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1783628 said:


> I voted no!


But someone needs to think of the children! :crying:


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1783639 said:


> But someone needs to think of the children! :crying:


Not this guy!


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1783637 said:


> Just got in from salting my two problem lots in the thaw freeze weather. Edit just noticed nobody has posted in almost an hour, has there been an apocalypse??


Everyone went sleepy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

19° clear calm. 

07:08


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS says a slight chance of snow tonight between 02:00 and 04:00. No accumulation mentioned.


----------



## Green Grass

14 calm and cool.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamel........

I'm at lenzen chev in Chaska, looks like all of the nbs Silverados come with the bumper steps. 

At least all of them here have them. Chrome, painted, and black have them.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Barlow says no big snows in sight


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;1783722 said:


> Barlow says no big snows in sight


Thats funny cause Dahl said there might be just the other day


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1783721 said:


> Hamel........
> 
> I'm at lenzen chev in Chaska, looks like all of the nbs Silverados come with the bumper steps.
> 
> At least all of them here have them. Chrome, painted, and black have them.


Way to ruin the guys day.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;1783724 said:


> Thats funny cause Dahl said there might be just the other day


I heard that but at one of them last night he didn't mention anything about it. Its kinda like that one a few weeks back when he was talking a major storm, then didn't say much about it. Its either ratings or trying to people to panic or both with him. He's always been the better one to watch until hammer was gone now he pulls this maybe big storm here or there crap


----------



## SnowGuy73

Barlow says maybe a coating tonight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1783725 said:


> Way to ruin the guys day.


Sorry... Information only!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1783734 said:


> Barlow says maybe a coating tonight.


Don't forget the cheat sheet today!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1783740 said:


> Don't forget the cheat sheet today!


I missed it, please help me out... What do I wear, the gym shorts or carhartts?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1783729 said:


> I heard that but at one of them last night he didn't mention anything about it. Its kinda like that one a few weeks back when he was talking a major storm, then didn't say much about it. Its either ratings or trying to people to panic or both with him. He's always been the better one to watch until hammer was gone now he pulls this maybe big storm here or there crap


There was a larger storm on the horizon. So far it has trended north.

The GFS is pretty much clear for us for the next 7-8 days, with moisture skimming us both south and north.

There is moisture with in 250 miles of us, and as the days go farther out, those areas of moisture can shift more.

So while there is nothing in the forecast right now, it doesn't mean that by the end of the weekend we won't be talking about a significant storm.

The one for Monday is to the north. The temps seem to want to tend cooler, which would indicate the jet stream dipping south, which would have a better chance to push that moisture into us.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1783746 said:


> There was a larger storm on the horizon. So far it has trended north.
> 
> The GFS is pretty much clear for us for the next 7-8 days, with moisture skimming us both south and north.
> 
> There is moisture with in 250 miles of us, and as the days go farther out, those areas of moisture can shift more.
> 
> So while there is nothing in the forecast right now, it doesn't mean that by the end of the weekend we won't be talking about a significant storm.
> 
> The one for Monday is to the north. The temps seem to want to tend cooler, which would indicate the jet stream dipping south, which would have a better chance to push that moisture into us.


Hope it stays away. Want to start getting lawn stuff away. Hopefully we can get rid a bunch of snow pack and it warm up more and be rain


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1783741 said:


> I missed it, please help me out... What do I wear, the gym shorts or carhartts?


Shorts and t shirt. Its almost 40 degrees warmer than a few weeks ago.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1783751 said:


> Shorts and t shirt. Its almost 40 degrees warmer than a few weeks ago.


Done!......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1783761 said:


> Done!......


Glad I could help


----------



## unit28

unit28;1776500 said:


> sat 03/15 18z 29 ° ese 7 sse 9 ............*0.25 *
> 
> sun 03/16 06z 31 ° nw 11 nnw 27 ........*0.27 *
> 
> sun 03/16 18z 28 ° nw 22 nnw 34 .........*0.17*
> 
> pretty damn far out there, was just looking
> 
> cold enough, windy enough and plenty of moisture
> these are some mighty fine ingrediesnts for something big.............


#52966...........


----------



## ryde307

Lwnmwr I found you some more work.
The Minnesota Department of Natural Resources Division of Forestry, Central Region is soliciting bids to contract hand planting of 287,450 seedlings on 533 acres on 23 sites in Cambridge, Little Falls, Lewiston and Sandstone Areas.


----------



## ryde307

Also I think it is Skorum that is in Wis. If so do you work there in the summer? I think you are there for school. If so River Falls has a bunch of mowing they are contracting out.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

ryde307;1783777 said:


> Also I think it is Skorum that is in Wis. If so do you work there in the summer? I think you are there for school. If so River Falls has a bunch of mowing they are contracting out.


Finding all this on government pages?


----------



## ryde307

jimslawnsnow;1783781 said:


> Finding all this on government pages?


Some, Yes. I will let you know if I see anything down your way.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

unit28;1783773 said:


> #52966...........


Not sure of what you speak. Is this about something that missed us or something that you think is going to hit us?


----------



## skorum03

ryde307;1783777 said:


> Also I think it is Skorum that is in Wis. If so do you work there in the summer? I think you are there for school. If so River Falls has a bunch of mowing they are contracting out.


I live and work in Hudson and go to school in RF. The city of RF is contracting out their mowing? I know Hudson did that a few years back but then started doing it in house again.


----------



## Camden

ryde307;1783775 said:


> Lwnmwr I found you some more work.
> The Minnesota Department of Natural Resources Division of Forestry, Central Region is soliciting bids to contract hand planting of 287,450 seedlings on 533 acres on 23 sites in Cambridge, Little Falls, Lewiston and Sandstone Areas.


You will NEVER win the bid for a project like this. The guy who wins all these projects owns a whole bunch of Mexicans and they arrive by school buses. They're given a backpack full of seedlings and a garden hoe and away they go. They can plant 1 million trees/week. I saw them in action in Bemidji while I was doing a project for the DNR on some adjacent land.


----------



## ryde307

Camden;1783792 said:


> You will NEVER win the bid for a project like this. The guy who wins all these projects owns a whole bunch of Mexicans and they arrive by school buses. They're given a backpack full of seedlings and a garden hoe and away they go. They can plant 1 million trees/week. I saw them in action in Bemidji while I was doing a project for the DNR on some adjacent land.


Yea I have no interest. It was somewhat of a joke for Lwnmwr. But just in case someone is interested there is another 1200 acres on top of what I already posted.


----------



## ryde307

skorum03;1783791 said:


> I live and work in Hudson and go to school in RF. The city of RF is contracting out their mowing? I know Hudson did that a few years back but then started doing it in house again.


Yes, Pretty sure it was them. I see alot of these from all over the state, WI, SD, and Iowa. Nothing is ever in the metro but if anyone is outside the metro let me know if your looking for work and what type and I will forward you what I see.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

ryde307;1783786 said:


> Some, Yes. I will let you know if I see anything down your way.


Thanks. I know they are tough to win


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yeah, I see a few of those from time to time.

I used to hang out on the timber pages to try to get areas to cut trees at for firewood. 

We are getting ready to head to the Dells for a couple of days. NAM, GFS and RAP are all down or farther east for tonight, my percentages and hourly totals are down.

Wife wanted to go to the ice caves until I talked to her, and she found out we have to hike about 4-5 miles to see them. We have one kid with a consistent cough and one that's stuffed up and woke up with an ear ache.

Getting packed up, will hit the doc on the way.

She ain't one for a swimsuit, so she can just sit around I guess.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1783810 said:


> Yeah, I see a few of those from time to time.
> 
> I used to hang out on the timber pages to try to get areas to cut trees at for firewood.
> 
> We are getting ready to head to the Dells for a couple of days. NAM, GFS and RAP are all down or farther east for tonight, my percentages and hourly totals are down.
> 
> Wife wanted to go to the ice caves until I talked to her, and she found out we have to hike about 4-5 miles to see them. We have one kid with a consistent cough and one that's stuffed up and woke up with an ear ache.
> 
> Getting packed up, will hit the doc on the way.
> 
> She ain't one for a swimsuit, so she can just sit around I guess.


Be careful around pools. A lot of strong chlorine going around. People are getting real sick along with their swim suits getting bleached bad


----------



## qualitycut

Sweet the city just trimmed my tree for me in the front yard.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1783810 said:


> Yeah, I see a few of those from time to time.
> 
> I used to hang out on the timber pages to try to get areas to cut trees at for firewood.
> 
> We are getting ready to head to the Dells for a couple of days. NAM, GFS and RAP are all down or farther east for tonight, my percentages and hourly totals are down.
> 
> Wife wanted to go to the ice caves until I talked to her, and she found out we have to hike about 4-5 miles to see them. We have one kid with a consistent cough and one that's stuffed up and woke up with an ear ache.
> 
> Getting packed up, will hit the doc on the way.
> 
> She ain't one for a swimsuit, so she can just sit around I guess.


Well enjoy the scenery. There's a casino real close by she could hit up.


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;1783805 said:


> Thanks. I know they are tough to win


They can be but if you're confident that you know your costs you can win a lot of jobs. Many people jack their prices because they say "Oh it's gov't work, I can charge 25% more". That's not always the case.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1783815 said:
 

> Be careful around pools. A lot of strong chlorine going around. People are getting real sick along with their swim suits getting bleached bad


My kids rash out pretty easy from the Chlorine, so we'll see how it goes.

I've been to the HoChunk, might send her down there for a bit.

Staying away from Kalahari most likely, I'm not that well off with no snow this month.

Staying at The Wilderness, as cheap for 2 nights there, as 1 night at Waterpark of America, plus it's 2-3 times bigger.


----------



## skorum03

ryde307;1783800 said:


> Yes, Pretty sure it was them. I see alot of these from all over the state, WI, SD, and Iowa. Nothing is ever in the metro but if anyone is outside the metro let me know if your looking for work and what type and I will forward you what I see.


I would bid on it. I'll look it up. Although I can think of at least one company in RF that probably already has their foot in the door


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## skorum03

Looks like were in the clear according to JohnDee who hasn't been right all year.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1783830 said:


> My kids rash out pretty easy from the Chlorine, so we'll see how it goes.
> 
> I've been to the HoChunk, might send her down there for a bit.
> 
> Staying away from Kalahari most likely, I'm not that well off with no snow this month.
> 
> Staying at The Wilderness, as cheap for 2 nights there, as 1 night at Waterpark of America, plus it's 2-3 times bigger.


Wilderness is nice, stayed there a few years ago.


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1783835 said:


> Looks like were in the clear according to JohnDee who hasn't been right all year.


This is true.


----------



## SnoFarmer

A chance of 1/4 inch by noon.:laughing::laughing:

They can't even predict Lake Effect...

We've got around 4" down by the lake and on top of the hill, 7" at 3am.
It was suppose to be clearing with sunshine this am fallowed by cloudy sky's this afternoon.

It hasn't stopped snowing....
We're heading back out for round 2.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnoFarmer;1783846 said:


> A chance of 1/4 inch by noon.:laughing::laughing:
> 
> They can't even predict Lake Effect...
> 
> We've got around 4" down by the lake and on top of the hill, 7" at 3am.
> It was suppose to be clearing with sunshine this am fallowed by cloudy sky's this afternoon.
> 
> It hasn't stopped snowing....
> We're heading back out for round 2.


Yikes!.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1783833 said:


>


I like that. Do I believe him? No. But maybe his time has come?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm starting to think JohnDee likes the NAM. It would make sense that he has a 4 day outlook, which after that is anyone's guess anyways.

Novak seems to wait for the RAP, since he usually puts up a map about 18 hours before an event is really going to take shape.


----------



## djagusch

skorum03;1783831 said:


> I would bid on it. I'll look it up. Although I can think of at least one company in RF that probably already has their foot in the door


The "good ole boys club" in a small town? Never! Just ask lwnmwrman how the "club" helps him in his home town.


----------



## djagusch

skorum03;1783791 said:


> I live and work in Hudson and go to school in RF. The city of RF is contracting out their mowing? I know Hudson did that a few years back but then started doing it in house again.


Hudson deal was a joke. Head of public works skewed mowing amounts to jack the bid.

Example the ball fields need to be mowed twice a week but only the infield is irrigated. But needed to bid it for a full mowing twice a week. Then he turns around and shows his cost from last years mowing which was skipping the outfield every other week. So our 4 cuts to his 1 cut. Carmichael road suppose to be mowed weekly but it had 8 to12 grass on it last summer. Yep really good comparison shopping. Hamel wonders why public workers get a bad rap?

He just wanted to have extra workers around to help with what he needs, when he needs it. Waste of many peoples time and the city concil doesn't see it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow




----------



## jimslawnsnow

djagusch;1783866 said:


> Hudson deal was a joke. Head of public works skewed mowing amounts to jack the bid.
> 
> Example the ball fields need to be mowed twice a week but only the infield is irrigated. But needed to bid it for a full mowing twice a week. Then he turns around and shows his cost from last years mowing which was skipping the outfield every other week. So our 4 cuts to his 1 cut. Carmichael road suppose to be mowed weekly but it had 8 to12 grass on it last summer. Yep really good comparison shopping. Hamel wonders why public workers get a bad rap?
> 
> He just wanted to have extra workers around to help with what he needs, when he needs it. Waste of many peoples time and the city concil doesn't see it.


Mine tried to hire out the mowing to "cut costs". They called everyone around even in the metro. Mow everything twice a week and mulch everything 3 times a week in the fall. Wanted to pay 3-5 per acre per week. Still do it themselves. Mow one a week and every other in the summer. Mulch every other week in the fall if they are lucky


----------



## NorthernProServ

Does not look like spring is anywhere in sight up there!


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;1783866 said:


> Hudson deal was a joke. Head of public works skewed mowing amounts to jack the bid.
> 
> Example the ball fields need to be mowed twice a week but only the infield is irrigated. But needed to bid it for a full mowing twice a week. Then he turns around and shows his cost from last years mowing which was skipping the outfield every other week. So our 4 cuts to his 1 cut. Carmichael road suppose to be mowed weekly but it had 8 to12 grass on it last summer. Yep really good comparison shopping. Hamel wonders why public workers get a bad rap?
> 
> He just wanted to have extra workers around to help with what he needs, when he needs it. Waste of many peoples time and the city concil doesn't see it.


So he wanted to get bids for the work but set it up in a way that the bids would be way higher and only needs half the work. Sounds like a city. Then when they dont all have something to do sit around.


----------



## skorum03

djagusch;1783863 said:


> The "good ole boys club" in a small town? Never! Just ask lwnmwrman how the "club" helps him in his home town.


I'm sure you're right but I don't really need to work in RF, there's plenty to do in Hudson alone.



djagusch;1783866 said:


> Hudson deal was a joke. Head of public works skewed mowing amounts to jack the bid.
> 
> Example the ball fields need to be mowed twice a week but only the infield is irrigated. But needed to bid it for a full mowing twice a week. Then he turns around and shows his cost from last years mowing which was skipping the outfield every other week. So our 4 cuts to his 1 cut. Carmichael road suppose to be mowed weekly but it had 8 to12 grass on it last summer. Yep really good comparison shopping. Hamel wonders why public workers get a bad rap?
> 
> He just wanted to have extra workers around to help with what he needs, when he needs it. Waste of many peoples time and the city concil doesn't see it.


I hadn't heard that. I had heard that there was a company in Hudson a couple of years ago that had the contract and underbid it really bad. But I think they're still around today. You may know who I'm talking about.


----------



## djagusch

skorum03;1783884 said:


> I'm sure you're right but I don't really need to work in RF, there's plenty to do in Hudson alone.
> 
> I hadn't heard that. I had heard that there was a company in Hudson a couple of years ago that had the contract and underbid it really bad. But I think they're still around today. You may know who I'm talking about.


Yep he is around. He won it for 2yr or 3yr contract at $36/yr. When bidding went out again he and another company were $50kish and that was still skipping mows and such. Per contract specs myself and another one were $80kish and a last one was $70ish.

If I mowed what I thought it needed I was mid $50k. The park down by the river they had being mowed twice a week.


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;1783876 said:


> So he wanted to get bids for the work but set it up in a way that the bids would be way higher and only needs half the work. Sounds like a city. Then when they dont all have something to do sit around.


Yep, lwnmwrman had the same thing happen to another school district he bid on in early 2000's. Just saving union jobs and increasing the budget so they look more important.


----------



## skorum03

djagusch;1783888 said:


> Yep he is around. He won it for 2yr or 3yr contract at $36/yr. When bidding went out again he and another company were $50kish and that was still skipping mows and such. Per contract specs myself and another one were $80kish and a last one was $70ish.
> 
> If I mowed what I thought it needed I was mid $50k. The park down by the river they had being mowed twice a week.


I know he's around just don't want to offend anyone. He plowed the targets in Woodbury this year. I don't get how he came in so low on a bid for that much work. If they opened it up again I would bid.

I think last year they did everything in house. A buddy of mine is one of the city mower guys. I would never hire him. And thats hard for me to say cause he's a good friend.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It can go both ways in the public and private sector.

I just turned a bid in for my W. 7th property.

I have no idea what they want me to bid, but I bid it. 

At the end I stated in bold red letters that this bid was only an approximation and will all of the conjecture the numbers were surely to change.

I've had the same happen in the public sector, that they ask for bids without a scope of work, look at the highest bids, throw out the lowest, and say they can't afford it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hi temps have passed the forecasted high


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1783913 said:


> Hi temps have passed the forecasted high


I like that!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

31 here in Faribault


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Water is even running here


----------



## SnoFarmer

And all the locals will say is, a chance of snow..



jimslawnsnow;1783869 said:


>


P-cloudy , 28*F


----------



## skorum03

SnoFarmer;1783936 said:


> And all the locals will say is, a chance of snow..
> 
> P-cloudy , 28*F


Yep probably.

Mostly sunny 29.

Kinda windy.


----------



## banonea

want to throw this out there, I am looking for a zero turn mower. I have a 50" now and am looking for something bigger for more open areas. wanted to ask here, would rather buy from people I talk with than a dealer I don't know. anyone got anything send me a pm with what it is and price..... thanks


----------



## ryde307

banonea;1783959 said:


> want to throw this out there, I am looking for a zero turn mower. I have a 50" now and am looking for something bigger for more open areas. wanted to ask here, would rather buy from people I talk with than a dealer I don't know. anyone got anything send me a pm with what it is and price..... thanks


I saw a fair deal for a 52" exmark on CL. Didn't look to close but looked decent for the price. Not any bigger than what you have though.


----------



## banonea

ryde307;1783962 said:


> I saw a fair deal for a 52" exmark on CL. Didn't look to close but looked decent for the price. Not any bigger than what you have though.


I guess I am open to look at anything. I got 1 now but it sounds like we are going to get the account I have been fighting for, if so I will need another one. Maybe a smaller one would work as well for tight areas.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bano.... Fahey has an auction coming up at the end of the month in Glencoe.

Might want to check the auction bill. Fahey Sales.

They have a couple of 12' mowers I'm going to go look at.

Looks like I made the right call with leaving town too. Scattered flurries now everywhere per NWS.

3 for 3.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1783966 said:


> Bano.... Fahey has an auction coming up at the end of the month in Glencoe.
> 
> Might want to check the auction bill. Fahey Sales.
> 
> They have a couple of 12' mowers I'm going to go look at.
> 
> Looks like I made the right call with leaving town too. Scattered flurries now everywhere per NWS.
> 
> 3 for 3.


I have just cloudy. Funny that channel 5&11 had shown more snow by me than you when I watched this am. Not that I'm complaining. I just want spring


----------



## qualitycut

I'm looking for a lawn trailer if anyone's looking to get rid of one


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1783976 said:


> I'm looking for a lawn trailer if anyone's looking to get rid of one


What size?


----------



## MNPLOWCO

banonea;1783959 said:


> want to throw this out there, I am looking for a zero turn mower. I have a 50" now and am looking for something bigger for more open areas. wanted to ask here, would rather buy from people I talk with than a dealer I don't know. anyone got anything send me a pm with what it is and price..... thanks


I've got 3 great danes (standers). two, 52" and one 61" Extra blades/ wheels/ bagger older and have been moth balled for 2+ years. If your handy you can have them for free. They haven't been started in 2+ years. I have them stored in a garage in Plymouth. wait...I think 4 units. Yes, another 52"


----------



## banonea

MNPLOWCO;1783983 said:


> I've got 3 great danes (standers). two, 52" and one 61" Extra blades/ wheels/ bagger older and have been moth balled for 2+ years. If your handy you can have them for free. They haven't been started in 2+ years. I have them stored in a garage in Plymouth. wait...I think 4 units. Yes, another 52"


were they runners when you parked them? I may very well be interested in them... I am handy


----------



## qualitycut

MNPLOWCO;1783983 said:


> I've got 3 great danes (standers). two, 52" and one 61" Extra blades/ wheels/ bagger older and have been moth balled for 2+ years. If your handy you can have them for free. IThey haven't been started in 2+ years. I have them stored in a garage in Plymouth. wait...I think 4 units. Yes, another 52"


I would buy a 52 if its decent.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1783982 said:


> What size?


What you got?


----------



## BossPlow614

A 6x10 open is what I have for sale.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1784012 said:


> A 6x10 open is what I have for sale.


How much? Its a little smaller than I want but would work for a little bit this spring


----------



## 09Daxman

Hey mnplow if bano doesn't want the mowers let me know. I will take them off your hands asap.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1784006 said:


> What you got?


I might be selling my 18ft pj


----------



## Polarismalibu

MNPLOWCO;1783983 said:


> I've got 3 great danes (standers). two, 52" and one 61" Extra blades/ wheels/ bagger older and have been moth balled for 2+ years. If your handy you can have them for free. They haven't been started in 2+ years. I have them stored in a garage in Plymouth. wait...I think 4 units. Yes, another 52"


I would be interested if anything is left from the other guys


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1784020 said:


> How much? Its a little smaller than I want but would work for a little bit this spring


$1400. Basically brand new.


----------



## Deershack

Just had an attorney leave the house. Excell is doing their 5 yr easement cut on the power lines here. Last time I told them they could cut the easement but were not to cut any of my trees that were off the easement. They arrived and started climbing my maples whose trunks were 25+' from the line so they could cut anything growing toward the power line. When I told them to stop, they told me they were cutting as directed by OSHA rules and would continue. I called the police about them trespassing on private property. Police told me that if I continued to try to protect my property and rights, I would be arrested for disorderly conduct. I requested a supervisor and by the time he arrived, the cutters had finished. This time I have contracted an attorney and it appears that not only can't they cut off the easement but their poles are not even on the easement. It may cost me $2500 for the attorney and $1000 for a survey to get an injunction and protect my rights. Should be interesting. 

Their method of cutting to protect the power line is to shear everything on the power line side of the tree, which causes all the trees to lean toward the house. Their foreman said they are instructed to not take into consideration any effects their work may have on surrounding property.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

BossPlow614;1784037 said:


> $1400. Basically brand new.


you can get a 14' brand new for a couple hundred more


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1784031 said:


> I might be selling my 18ft pj


how much if qualitys not interested?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

dahl has a chance of snow sunday,monday, tuesday and Wednesday


----------



## BossPlow614

jimslawnsnow;1784040 said:


> you can get a 14' brand new for a couple hundred more


Deck boards are reinforced with carriage bolts, there are probably 500 miles on the trailer.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

BossPlow614;1784044 said:


> Deck boards are reinforced with carriage bolts, there are probably 500 miles on the trailer.


my 12' came that way for 1600-1700 brand new


----------



## qualitycut

Yea I'm not sure why I sold my trailer this winter dumb


----------



## wintergreen82

LwnmwrMan22;1783966 said:


> Bano.... Fahey has an auction coming up at the end of the month in Glencoe.
> 
> Might want to check the auction bill. Fahey Sales.
> 
> They have a couple of 12' mowers I'm going to go look at.
> 
> Looks like I made the right call with leaving town too. Scattered flurries now everywhere per NWS.
> 
> 3 for 3.


Just buy my 16' jacobsen. I will save you some money. Great condition.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Deershack;1784038 said:


> Just had an attorney leave the house. Excell is doing their 5 yr easement cut on the power lines here. Last time I told them they could cut the easement but were not to cut any of my trees that were off the easement. They arrived and started climbing my maples whose trunks were 25+' from the line so they could cut anything growing toward the power line. When I told them to stop, they told me they were cutting as directed by OSHA rules and would continue. I called the police about them trespassing on private property. Police told me that if I continued to try to protect my property and rights, I would be arrested for disorderly conduct. I requested a supervisor and by the time he arrived, the cutters had finished. This time I have contracted an attorney and it appears that not only can't they cut off the easement but their poles are not even on the easement. It may cost me $2500 for the attorney and $1000 for a survey to get an injunction and protect my rights. Should be interesting.
> 
> Their method of cutting to protect the power line is to shear everything on the power line side of the tree, which causes all the trees to lean toward the house. Their foreman said they are instructed to not take into consideration any effects their work may have on surrounding property.


Lee, That is a bunch of bs. With your situation and the crap going on in Mpls with any new construction we appear to be losing our property rights pretty quickly.


----------



## banonea

wintergreen82;1784048 said:


> Just buy my 16' jacobsen. I will save you some money. Great condition.


What are you asking for it?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1784049 said:


> Lee, That is a bunch of bs. With your situation and the crap going on in Mpls with any new construction we appear to be losing our property rights pretty quickly.


Yea I thought the environment is their first priorty. Maybe they should do a environmental study on this.

I'm afraid we are losing more than just property rights


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1784052 said:


> Yea I thought the environment is their first priorty. Maybe they should do a environmental study on this.
> 
> I'm afraid we are losing more than just property rights


I signed a petition against the moratorium today. That should help a lot. :laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1784057 said:


> I signed a petition against the moratorium today. That should help a lot. :laughing:


Probably the same one I did they wanted 100 votes last I looked was over 400


----------



## Deershack

One of my questions to Excell would/will be " If we get a storm with high winds from the SW in the summer, since these trees are on my southerly property line, and the tree falls on my house, will you accept responsibility? You trimmed all the weight off one side and since the root system of a tree usually grows out to the canopy line. with no canopy there would be little root system on the cut side.

OSHA rules don't or shouldn't negate property rights.


----------



## SnowGuy73

28° clear calm

19:54


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1784061 said:


> Probably the same one I did they wanted 100 votes last I looked was over 400


It was at about 600 this morning.

http://www.nomoratorium.com/


----------



## unit28

Only thing I found was 
A 10 foot distance from power lines.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1784072 said:


> It was at about 600 this morning.
> 
> http://www.nomoratorium.com/


717 now!........


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1784076 said:


> 717 now!........


Picking up steam now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1784077 said:


> Picking up steam now.


That didn't take long!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1784072 said:


> It was at about 600 this morning.
> 
> http://www.nomoratorium.com/


Same one, this will definitely hurt my business for the next summer (15) if this happens, I did about 25-30 in that area last year for my contractor. Or I guess they will just need to find other areas.


----------



## wintergreen82

banonea;1784050 said:


> What are you asking for it?


16k turfwerks would give me 18 on trade but I don't have a need to buy anything else from them.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1784082 said:


> Same one, this will definitely hurt my business for the next summer (15) if this happens, I did about 25-30 in that area last year for my contractor. Or I guess they will just need to find other areas.


This is so dumb I can't even think about it anymore. I'm sure there are several dozen projects that are on the verge of getting all of the permits that will now be on hold indefinitely.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1784042 said:


> dahl has a chance of snow sunday,monday, tuesday and Wednesday


Sounds about right, for him!


----------



## banonea

wintergreen82;1784084 said:


> 16k turfwerks would give me 18 on trade but I don't have a need to buy anything else from them.


Wish I could afford that.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1784085 said:


> This is so dumb I can't even think about it anymore. I'm sure there are several dozen projects that are on the verge of getting all of the permits that will now be on hold indefinitely.


Yea the contractor I work for tore some houses down last summer and has some empty lots sitting, not sure if he had building permits yet or not.

For all the cities running out of money you think they would want people to move in and spend money at the local businesses but, she's anti business I'm sure judging by her political party.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I might have a 2011 61" wright stander zk for sale this spring.... Might.


----------



## wintergreen82

banonea;1784087 said:


> Wish I could afford that.


What's your budget? We are always rotating mowers thru.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Great dane give away. Three 52's.... one with bagger. All ran. One needed a relay.
1 with leaky seal in on one hub. One might have needed a pto switch. 61 was my oldest and favorite. That thing flew and powerful....but started blowing a bit of blue smoke. I know you could take them and make 2 good ones with the parts as they are interchangeable for the most part. Any way they are just taking up room. I used only one of them for back up of my back up last year. Just bought a new car for the daughter and need the storage space (garage) for the car in winter season. Tired of them just sitting around. Figure that they might be of use to someone. Ya can't beat free. I have an old 6 X 10 trailer with a bunch of
crap on it. Needs tires but if you fill them they may get you home. That one I will sell for $1.00 or a cold beer. All will be rotting away unless someone does something with them. Just haven't had the time to fix/ polish/ and sell.
Let me know. Bano asked first so you get his seconds. Oh, wrong site. no selling here cuz its all about the weather. Colder than yesterday. There.


----------



## SnowGuy73

MNPLOWCO;1784109 said:


> Great dane give away. Three 52's.... one with bagger. All ran. One needed a relay.
> 1 with leaky seal in on one hub. One might have needed a pto switch. 61 was my oldest and favorite. That thing flew and powerful....but started blowing a bit of blue smoke. I know you could take them and make 2 good ones with the parts as they are interchangeable for the most part. Any way they are just taking up room. I used only one of them for back up of my back up last year. Just bought a new car for the daughter and need the storage space (garage) for the car in winter season. Tired of them just sitting around. Figure that they might be of use to someone. Ya can't beat free. I have an old 6 X 10 trailer with a bunch of
> crap on it. Needs tires but if you fill them they may get you home. That one I will sell for $1.00 or a cold beer. All will be rotting away unless someone does something with them. Just haven't had the time to fix/ polish/ and sell.
> Let me know. Bano asked first so you get his seconds. Oh, wrong site. no selling here cuz its all about the weather. Colder than yesterday. There.


Hard to beat that deal, even if they are Danes!


----------



## MNPLOWCO

SnowGuy73;1784111 said:


> Hard to beat that deal, even if they are Danes!


Ya but the money I've made off of them is amazing!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

MNPLOWCO;1784109 said:


> Great dane give away. Three 52's.... one with bagger. All ran. One needed a relay.
> 1 with leaky seal in on one hub. One might have needed a pto switch. 61 was my oldest and favorite. That thing flew and powerful....but started blowing a bit of blue smoke. I know you could take them and make 2 good ones with the parts as they are interchangeable for the most part. Any way they are just taking up room. I used only one of them for back up of my back up last year. Just bought a new car for the daughter and need the storage space (garage) for the car in winter season. Tired of them just sitting around. Figure that they might be of use to someone. Ya can't beat free. I have an old 6 X 10 trailer with a bunch of
> crap on it. Needs tires but if you fill them they may get you home. That one I will sell for $1.00 or a cold beer. All will be rotting away unless someone does something with them. Just haven't had the time to fix/ polish/ and sell.
> Let me know. Bano asked first so you get his seconds. Oh, wrong site. no selling here cuz its all about the weather. Colder than yesterday. There.


Your private messages are about to blow up. If I were banonea I would take it all. I'm happy with my 21" Toro.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

SSS Inc.;1784115 said:


> Your private messages are about to blow up. If I were banonea I would take it all. I'm happy with my 21" Toro.


Ha, I forgot to look!!! hahah.


----------



## banonea

MNPLOWCO;1784109 said:


> Great dane give away. Three 52's.... one with bagger. All ran. One needed a relay.
> 1 with leaky seal in on one hub. One might have needed a pto switch. 61 was my oldest and favorite. That thing flew and powerful....but started blowing a bit of blue smoke. I know you could take them and make 2 good ones with the parts as they are interchangeable for the most part. Any way they are just taking up room. I used only one of them for back up of my back up last year. Just bought a new car for the daughter and need the storage space (garage) for the car in winter season. Tired of them just sitting around. Figure that they might be of use to someone. Ya can't beat free. I have an old 6 X 10 trailer with a bunch of
> crap on it. Needs tires but if you fill them they may get you home. That one I will sell for $1.00 or a cold beer. All will be rotting away unless someone does something with them. Just haven't had the time to fix/ polish/ and sell.
> Let me know. Bano asked first so you get his seconds. Oh, wrong site. no selling here cuz its all about the weather. Colder than yesterday. There.


If the trailer tires will hold air i will come up tomorrow and take it all. What is your address.


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1784119 said:


> If the trailer tires will hold air i will come up tomorrow and take it all. What is your address.


I think you may need a bigger trailer.


----------



## SnowGuy73

MNPLOWCO;1784112 said:


> Ya but the money I've made off of them is amazing!!


I ran them for one season, I think it was 1999 or 2000.... Hated them, nothing but problems.

Went to wright.after that and never looked back.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1784120 said:


> I think you may need a bigger trailer.


I have a 18' flatbed if needed with a wench.


----------



## 09Daxman

Bano if you back out I will take them. You called them first so they are yours if you you want them.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1784120 said:


> I think you may need a bigger trailer.


Agreed!....


----------



## banonea

09Daxman;1784124 said:


> Bano if you back out I will take them. You called them first so they are yours if you you want them.


Once I get them if it is not something that I can use I will let you know


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1784126 said:


> Once I get them if it is not something that I can use I will let you know


Hey I asked second. That's not fair!!


----------



## MNPLOWCO

bano has first right of refusal on all the stuff. Yep an 18fter can handle three danes....or you can be very creative. Be dot sensitive. The trailer would need a second truck or trip. It needs tabs. and there is crap on the trailer. various lawn junk. Two locations . 1 - 52 dane and trailer at minnetonka, 3 danes in plymouth. Bano says he wants it all. Call him if you want to barter.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dahl says a significant system for Monday thru Wednesday next week possible.


----------



## Camden

banonea;1784119 said:


> If the trailer tires will hold air i will come up tomorrow and take it all. What is your address.


You're going to make a trip from Rochester to the Twin Cities with a trailer that has suspect tires? 

Trailer tires are cheap, throw some new ones on before making the trek.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

wintergreen82;1784048 said:


> Just buy my 16' jacobsen. I will save you some money. Great condition.


Little more than my budget winter.

I'll got to Fahey and see if these mowers go for less than $10k.

That's what they went for last year.

A John Deere and a Jacobsen, both 12', both under 300 hours.


----------



## banonea

MNPLOWCO;1784142 said:


> bano has first right of refusal on all the stuff. Yep an 18fter can handle three danes....or you can be very creative. Be dot sensitive. The trailer would need a second truck or trip. It needs tabs. and there is crap on the trailer. various lawn junk. Two locations . 1 - 52 dane and trailer at minnetonka, 3 danes in plymouth. Bano says he wants it all. Call him if you want to barter.


Is tomorrow a good day for you? I can be there in the morning or afternoon whatever works for you, I half to go to bumper world to get the replacement bumper for my truck. can you pm me your address and phone #


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1784143 said:


> Dahl says a significant system for Monday thru Wednesday next week possible.


Yuck yuck. Just need days in the forties with sun


----------



## banonea

Camden;1784144 said:


> You're going to make a trip from Rochester to the Twin Cities with a trailer that has suspect tires?
> 
> Trailer tires are cheap, throw some new ones on before making the trek.


 not a bad idea, will half to check thing out when I get there.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1784139 said:


> Hey I asked second. That's not fair!!


that is true, I will contact you first.


----------



## qualitycut

So one of my plowing contracts started Dec 1st and goes through April, now they want a bid for lawn I know they will not pay for lawn and snow in April and suggestions? Just take the average mowing and everything and split it into 6 months instead? What you use for average mowings? 25?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1784147 said:


> Yuck yuck. Just need days in the forties with sun


Looking more like 30's next week.


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1784149 said:


> that is true, I will contact you first.


I was just kidding, I've got my eye on a new Ferris


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1784150 said:


> So one of my plowing contracts started Dec 1st and goes through April, now they want a bid for lawn I know they will not pay for lawn and snow in April and suggestions? Just take the average mowing and everything and split it into 6 months instead? What you use for average mowings? 25?


I do 24 cuts.


----------



## banonea

MNPLOWCO;1784142 said:


> bano has first right of refusal on all the stuff. Yep an 18fter can handle three danes....or you can be very creative. Be dot sensitive. The trailer would need a second truck or trip. It needs tabs. and there is crap on the trailer. various lawn junk. Two locations . 1 - 52 dane and trailer at minnetonka, 3 danes in plymouth. Bano says he wants it all. Call him if you want to barter.


do you think I can fit 1 or 2 of them in the back of my truck? never seen a dane before. that way I can grab them and the trailer in a trip.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1784153 said:


> I do 24 cuts.


I knew you had useful information once and a while besides the temp and cloud cover


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1784154 said:


> do you think I can fit 1 or 2 of them in the back of my truck? never seen a dane before. that way I can grab them and the trailer in a trip.


I doubt it you going to lift them in there?


----------



## skorum03

MNPLOWCO;1784109 said:


> Great dane give away. Three 52's.... one with bagger. All ran. One needed a relay.
> 1 with leaky seal in on one hub. One might have needed a pto switch. 61 was my oldest and favorite. That thing flew and powerful....but started blowing a bit of blue smoke. I know you could take them and make 2 good ones with the parts as they are interchangeable for the most part. Any way they are just taking up room. I used only one of them for back up of my back up last year. Just bought a new car for the daughter and need the storage space (garage) for the car in winter season. Tired of them just sitting around. Figure that they might be of use to someone. Ya can't beat free. I have an old 6 X 10 trailer with a bunch of
> crap on it. Needs tires but if you fill them they may get you home. That one I will sell for $1.00 or a cold beer. All will be rotting away unless someone does something with them. Just haven't had the time to fix/ polish/ and sell.
> Let me know. Bano asked first so you get his seconds. Oh, wrong site. no selling here cuz its all about the weather. Colder than yesterday. There.


What do you want for the trailer?


----------



## MNPLOWCO

banonea;1784154 said:


> do you think I can fit 1 or 2 of them in the back of my truck? never seen a dane before. that way I can grab them and the trailer in a trip.


900 lbs a piece. I think you need to bring the 18ft trailer. I pm'd you.
Give me a call


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;1784154 said:


> do you think I can fit 1 or 2 of them in the back of my truck? never seen a dane before. that way I can grab them and the trailer in a trip.


Is the bed of your truck 61" wide?


----------



## banonea

SnowGuy73;1784153 said:


> I do 24 cuts.


I figure mine at 28, that way I can give them a freebee and look like a super hero:laughing:


----------



## skorum03

I'm in the market for another trailer. Doesn't need to be huge. Already have a 6x10 and 6x14 enclosed but wouldn't mind having another one around for stuff


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;1784160 said:


> I figure mine at 28, that way I can give them a freebee and look like a super hero:laughing:


There you go!


----------



## qualitycut

Ian says outside chance of rain snow next week


----------



## skorum03

banonea;1784160 said:


> I figure mine at 28, that way I can give them a freebee and look like a super hero:laughing:


I figure mine at 26. Meet ya'll in the middle


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ian says rain snow mix next week.


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1784160 said:


> I figure mine at 28, that way I can give them a freebee and look like a super hero:laughing:


How do you give them a freebie on a seasonal?


----------



## banonea

SnowGuy73;1784159 said:


> Is the bed of your truck 61" wide?


now that I thought about it, it was a dumb question.... I will bring the 18"


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;1784157 said:


> What do you want for the trailer?


He gave it to Bano. Too late. :crying:


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1784167 said:


> How do you give them a freebie on a seasonal?


its all in how you word it to them..... got allot of accounts that way.


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1784170 said:


> He gave it to Bano. Too late. :crying:


It's alright. Another deal will come along.


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1784170 said:


> He gave it to Bano. Too late. :crying:


I had a customer offer me a trailer last year. A little small it was like 5x8 but he was going to give it to me. Thing was best to hell and I passed. I probably should have taken it, fixed it and sold it. But oh well.


----------



## banonea

MNPLOWCO;1784158 said:


> 900 lbs a piece. I think you need to bring the 18ft trailer. I pm'd you.
> Give me a call


no pm yet, email me at [email protected]


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1784150 said:


> So one of my plowing contracts started Dec 1st and goes through April, now they want a bid for lawn I know they will not pay for lawn and snow in April and suggestions? Just take the average mowing and everything and split it into 6 months instead? What you use for average mowings? 25?


27 weekly cuts.


----------



## BossPlow614

skorum03;1784161 said:


> I'm in the market for another trailer. Doesn't need to be huge. Already have a 6x10 and 6x14 enclosed but wouldn't mind having another one around for stuff


Buy my 6x10!


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1784176 said:


> 27 weekly cuts.


Yea I just found my notes I have 27 for irrigated lawns and 23 for non.


----------



## 09Daxman

qualitycut;1784139 said:


> Hey I asked second. That's not fair!!


Oops sorry didn't see that. Well then I call 3rd haha


----------



## SnowGuy73

09Daxman;1784179 said:


> Oops sorry didn't see that. Well then I call 3rd haha


Surprised non of you have offered up money for them.


----------



## 09Daxman

Mnplow said free and bano asked about mowers for sale first. I don't wanna be a dick and do a dick move and offer money and take the mowers away from bano. He got the first rights to them. Not saying I wouldn't pay for them, even if bano wanted to sell them I would buy them for the right price haha Just don't wanna be that guy.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1784151 said:


> Looking more like 30's next week.


I know. That sucks


----------



## banonea

09Daxman;1784184 said:


> Mnplow said free and bano asked about mowers for sale first. I don't wanna be a dick and do a dick move and offer money and take the mowers away from bano. He got the first rights to them. Not saying I wouldn't pay for them, even if bano wanted to sell them I would buy them for the right price haha Just don't wanna be that guy.


I do appreciate that, and if they wont work for me, I wont sell them, I will give them away, the same way mnplow gave them to me, anything to help a brother out. that is the purpose of this site, right?


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1784182 said:


> Surprised non of you have offered up money for them.


I did in my pm I sent


----------



## SnowGuy73

09Daxman;1784184 said:


> Mnplow said free and bano asked about mowers for sale first. I don't wanna be a dick and do a dick move and offer money and take the mowers away from bano. He got the first rights to them. Not saying I wouldn't pay for them, even if bano wanted to sell them I would buy them for the right price haha Just don't wanna be that guy.


What a guy!!


----------



## banonea

I haven't seen the pm from you yet mnplow...


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1784182 said:


> Surprised non of you have offered up money for them.


because they are not Wrights!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1784189 said:


> I know. That sucks


Better than below zero, but I hear you!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1784182 said:


> Surprised non of you have offered up money for them.


Me too. .......


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1784191 said:


> I did in my pm I sent


Hahahahah!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1784191 said:


> I did in my pm I sent


You will hear from him in about two weeks. 

Just kidding, I'm sure he's a man of his word.


----------



## qualitycut

Pretty sure a page just dissapeared on here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1784194 said:


> because they are not Wrights!


If they were I would've offered cash and paid tonight!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1784199 said:


> Pretty sure a page just dissapeared on here.


What page?


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1784201 said:


> What page?


Where me and Bano said we would take the mowers


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1784200 said:


> If they were I would've offered cash and paid tonight!


I would have raced you there!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1784203 said:


> I would have raced you there!!


You would've had to ask your wife first!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1784202 said:


> Where me and Bano said we would take the mowers


You have got to be kidding me...


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1784203 said:


> I would have raced you there!!


To bad both your trucks would have probably broke down


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1784206 said:


> To bad both your trucks would have probably broke down


I'm closer then all of you!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1784205 said:


> You have got to be kidding me...


2785-2786 there are a few posts missing, on my end anyway


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1784204 said:


> You would've had to ask your wife first!


One thing I never have to do is ask the wife she knows better then to ask what I spend money on.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1784207 said:


> I'm closer then all of you!


I don't have a trailer here so I'm screwed.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1784209 said:


> One thing I never have to do is ask the wife she knows better then to ask what I spend money on.


But they have to ask us lol


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1784208 said:


> 2785-2786 there are a few posts missing, on my end anyway


Better start this again...... Monkeys run this site!

25°


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1784207 said:


> I'm closer then all of you!


I might have you beat.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1784210 said:


> I don't have a trailer here so I'm screwed.


Neither do I but I know plenty of people that do!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1784209 said:


> One thing I never have to do is ask the wife she knows better then to ask what I spend money on.


Haha. Sure!


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1784211 said:


> But they have to ask us lol


give an allowance!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1784214 said:


> I might have you beat.


Doh K......


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1784215 said:


> Neither do I but I know plenty of people that do!


Boy I got a really nice 20' enclosed.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Quality, You're right. 

Caƒe Plowsite, I'm going over to ********


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1784219 said:


> Boy I got a really nice 20' enclosed.


I hated my enclosed, thought is like it..... I failed!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1784221 said:


> Quality, You're right.
> 
> Caƒe Plowsite, I'm going over to ********


This is getting sad....


----------



## SSS Inc.

The stuff they edit is funny.


If it snows I'm gonna yell Lets plow!payuppayuppayup


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1784222 said:


> I hated my enclosed, thought is like it..... I failed!


I love my enclosed!


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;1784225 said:


> I love my enclosed!


I got a 20" that I am thinking about using for lawn care this year. I was using my 18" flatbed, but I don't like to leave my gear on it, to many thieves around. the thought of locking it all up at night makes me feel better

19 and calm


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1784225 said:


> I love my enclosed!


Me too!!....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1784227 said:


> I got a 20" that I am thinking about using for lawn care this year. I was using my 18" flatbed, but I don't like to leave my gear on it, to many thieves around. the thought of locking it all up at night makes me feel better
> 
> 19 and calm


Plus if you need to take a leak or change clothes for any reason its a perfect place. I heard someone on lawn site made a room to hide from customers


----------



## banonea

I was using a 10x12 for a while but I think(or should I say I hope)it will be to small this year. it is looking more and more like we are going to get the big account I have been trying for.:yow!::yow!::yow!::yow!:


----------



## qualitycut

qualitycut;1784005 said:


> I would buy a 52 if its decent.


Found it, I'm dumb and went to mnplows post about them being I'm a shed sorry mjd


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1784231 said:


> I was using a 10x12 for a while but I think(or should I say I hope)it will be to small this year. it is looking more and more like we are going to get the big account I have been trying for.:yow!::yow!::yow!::yow!:


Never seen a 10x 12 trailer, do you need a wide load flag when you mow


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1784233 said:


> Never seen a 10x 12 trailer, do you need a wide load flag when you mow


Don't forget pilot cars.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1784233 said:


> Never seen a 10x 12 trailer, do you need a wide load flag when you mow


Sled bed, maybe?


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1784233 said:


> Never seen a 10x 12 trailer, do you need a wide load flag when you mow


Sorry, 6x12 don't now what my problem is tonight...


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1784234 said:


> Don't forget pilot cars.


:laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1784236 said:


> Sorry, 6x12 don't now what my problem is tonight...


Haha that's what I figured you meant.


----------



## banonea

Here is something for you all to check out, Myself and my band at the telethon this year... I am the long haired hippie running his mouth:laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1784243 said:


> Here is something for you all to check out, Myself and my band at the telethon this year... I am the long haired hippie running his mouth:laughing:


Nice. Hi Ma!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

FWIW, it's very "interesting" at the Dells.


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1784246 said:


> Nice. Hi Ma!


funny part is it was my drummers mom I said hi to...


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1784247 said:


> FWIW, it's very "interesting" at the Dells.


that it can be...
especially in the summer with less clothing


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1784247 said:


> FWIW, it's very "interesting" at the Dells.


We like pictures!


----------



## qualitycut

Made homemade chili for dinner and was looking for a snack, used it to make a chili cheese burrito. Not to bad, doesn't have anything on taco bells though.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1784247 said:


> FWIW, it's very "interesting" at the Dells.


I had coyote ugly when I woke up there one morning so I'm scared to go back


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1784254 said:


> I had coyote ugly when I woke up there one morning so I'm scared to go back


You where the ugly?


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1784256 said:


> You where the ugly?


That would have been better.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1784247 said:


> FWIW, it's very "interesting" at the Dells.


Tinypics or it didn't happen.


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1784249 said:


> funny part is it was my drummers mom I said hi to...


That is funny.

Its fun to put some faces to the names on here. Or voices in Lwnmrw's case when he called wcco.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1784252 said:


> Made homemade chili for dinner and was looking for a snack, used it to make a chili cheese burrito. Not to bad, doesn't have anything on taco bells though.


Can't be duplicated.....I have tried. I had the best chili cheese the other day courtesy of the Shakopee Taco Bell. Might have to hit that tomorrow to see if its a trend.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Hey, has anyone run the JRCO broadcast spreader on your z's?

Thoughts?

About to pick one up.


----------



## OC&D

People on message boards are like DJ's, they never look anything like you envision. Maybe I'm the only one, but after a few years of seeing posts on here, I develop an idea of what certain people might look like based on their posts. Oddly, most of the time people look nothing like what I figured they would.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1784263 said:


> People on message boards are like DJ's, they never look anything like you envision. Maybe I'm the only one, but after a few years of seeing posts on here, I develop an idea of what certain people might look like based on their posts. Oddly, most of the time people look nothing like what I figured they would.


I know what you mean. I do the same thing. Radio guys never look I thought.

Here is a video from a fishing show my brothers and I used to to. I'm the young one at one point holding a smallmouth buffalo. Its about 15 years old now.


----------



## BossPlow614

NorthernProServ;1784261 said:


> Hey, has anyone run the JRCO broadcast spreader on your z's?
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> About to pick one up.


A buddy does and likes it.

Does anyone have the Zrator? Mounts to the front of ztr's & hydro wb's. I posted on lawnsite about it and didnt have much for responses.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1784247 said:


> FWIW, it's very "interesting" at the Dells.


Have you been taking lessons from Unit on cryptic posts?


----------



## Deershack

SSS Inc.;1784259 said:


> That is funny.
> 
> Its fun to put some faces to the names on here. Or voices in Lwnmrw's case when he called wcco.


Rick: That's why I have tried to set up a get together a couple of times. Still think it would be a good idea. Willing to host if there is any interest.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1784247 said:


> FWIW, it's very "interesting" at the Dells.


My kids loved it there. We stayed at Wilderness and it couldn't have been a better trip.

But I know exactly what you mean when you say things are interesting...these 2 women asked me to take their pic and I kid you not they each weighed 500lbs. I had to stand back 20' to get them in the photo. I asked them to send me the pic but my wife slapped me so it didn't happen.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1784266 said:


> A buddy does and likes it.
> 
> Does anyone have the Zrator? Mounts to the front of ztr's & hydro wb's. I posted on lawnsite about it and didnt have much for responses.


Buddy has one his only complaint is it doesn't pull plugs so some of his customers don't believe he did it. I noticed it when I used it once


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1784265 said:


> I know what you mean. I do the same thing. Radio guys never look I thought.
> 
> Here is a video from a fishing show my brothers and I used to to. I'm the young one at one point holding a smallmouth buffalo. Its about 15 years old now.


Love the music... definitely late 90's


----------



## Camden

OC&D;1784263 said:


> People on message boards are like DJ's, they never look anything like you envision. Maybe I'm the only one, but after a few years of seeing posts on here, I develop an idea of what certain people might look like based on their posts. Oddly, most of the time people look nothing like what I figured they would.


I hear ya. At the SIMA Symposiums I'm always amazed when I get to put faces with names. Some guys who run massive operations look like they're homeless. It's not a bad thing but I just assumed they'd be dressed well and cleaned up a bit (people probably say the same about me now that I think about it LOL).


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1784270 said:


> Buddy has one his only complaint is it doesn't pull plugs so some of his customers don't believe he did it. I noticed it when I used it once


Is that the same as the jrco hook aerator? I have one... looking to sell actually... great for commercial, but I too had the issue where people asked where the plugs were...


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1784270 said:


> Buddy has one his only complaint is it doesn't pull plugs so some of his customers don't believe he did it. I noticed it when I used it once


And that's what I was afraid. The clients seeing plugs is a huge factor. Looks like I'll stick with getting one of the Turfco's. Either the XT5 or the XT5 upgrade w/ sulky (forgot which model that is).


----------



## qualitycut

Deershack;1784268 said:


> Rick: That's why I have tried to set up a get together a couple of times. Still think it would be a good idea. Willing to host if there is any interest.


Kod and I'm in


----------



## SSS Inc.

Deershack;1784268 said:


> Rick: That's why I have tried to set up a get together a couple of times. Still think it would be a good idea. Willing to host if there is any interest.


The only way to meet anyone on here is to sell them something. 
Funny thing about these message boards is a lot of people are really shy. I ran into this many years ago on fishing mn. I was like the 10th person to sign up on the forum. They had a tournament series that my brother and I joined and nobody would talk. Kind of opposite from my personality. I was surprised the same people that post every five minutes couldn't get it together to even say hi. It was pretty funny.

I would get together but starting in the next few weeks even my family won't see me unless there is a tornado coming or something. Maybe a different time of year??


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1784265 said:


> I know what you mean. I do the same thing. Radio guys never look I thought.
> 
> Here is a video from a fishing show my brothers and I used to to. I'm the young one at one point holding a smallmouth buffalo. Its about 15 years old now.


Yeah, I have no idea which one you were, but now I'm itching to watch an episode of Inner City Fishing!


----------



## OC&D

Camden;1784272 said:


> I hear ya. At the SIMA Symposiums I'm always amazed when I get to put faces with names. Some guys who run massive operations look like they're homeless. It's not a bad thing but I just assumed they'd be dressed well and cleaned up a bit (people probably say the same about me now that I think about it LOL).


Haha! For sure. I know millionaires that fit that description.


----------



## Deershack

Rick: I know what you mean. Your the only one I have met and it took buying a truck to make it happen. I don't have that kind of money to meet everyone. Opps, met Wizard at the first one I tried.

I have suggested a family type get together in late spring or early summer on a wkend.

Figured it would give the wives/GF a chance to get together to talk/***** about all the time we spend away from the familes and us to do what we do so well-BS.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1784277 said:


> Yeah, I have no idea which one you were, but now I'm itching to watch an episode of Inner City Fishing!


We have about 60 episodes. We liked to have fun. Our claim to fame was that MA Rosco's (channel 9) her boyfriend watched every week and we were the guest for a couple hours on the Friday before the fishing opener one year. We had a little jon boat on lake calhoun. I miss doing it a lot. We did win two City Pages Magazine awards for best cable show as well. We fished a lot of rivers and city lakes. Catfish were our main target in a lot of shows. No sponser bs, just some guys having a good time. We were using underwater cameras before anyone had them. I would make them for full sized cameras and then from tiny security cameras.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1784276 said:


> The only way to meet anyone on here is to sell them something.


Wasn't it you, Deershack, that had a reloading press you've never used? Are you looking to sell it?


----------



## Camden

Deershack;1784268 said:


> Rick: That's why I have tried to set up a get together a couple of times. Still think it would be a good idea. Willing to host if there is any interest.


I've always been in favor of this. I know more guys from this site from other states than I do from ours! That just ain't right.


----------



## Camden

Deershack;1784280 said:


> Rick: I know what you mean. Your the only one I have met and it took buying a truck to make it happen. I don't have that kind of money to meet everyone. Opps, met Wizard at the first one I tried.
> 
> I have suggested a family type get together in late spring or early summer on a wkend.
> 
> Figured it would give the wives/GF a chance to get together to talk/***** about all the time we spend away from the familes and us to do what we do so well-BS.


My wife would have ZERO interest in meeting up at an event like that.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1784281 said:


> We have about 60 episodes. We liked to have fun. Our claim to fame was that MA Rosco's (channel 9) her boyfriend watched every week and we were the guest for a couple hours on the Friday before the fishing opener one year. We had a little jon boat on lake calhoun. I miss doing it a lot. We did win two City Pages Magazine awards for best cable show as well. We fished a lot of rivers and city lakes. Catfish were our main target in a lot of shows. No sponser bs, just some guys having a good time. We were using underwater cameras before anyone had them. I would make them for full sized cameras and then from tiny seurity cameras.


That's awesome. I took wifey out fishing only once last year. That's going to change this year. Life is too short to work constantly. I'm staring down 40 since Monday, and it never seems to get any easier getting out of bed.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1784283 said:


> I've always been in favor of this. I know more guys from this site from other states than I do from ours! That just ain't right.


I met you too Roy. :laughing:

Anybody else want to buy anything?


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1784276 said:


> The only way to meet anyone on here is to sell them something.


I met bano when I sold him something. Met Hamel from lighting things on fire.


----------



## Deershack

OC&D;1784282 said:


> Wasn't it you, Deershack, that had a reloading press you've never used? Are you looking to sell it?


Yea. I would have to dig it out to see what it is. I think it is a single stage and believe it is set up for shotgun. Hve no idea what it's worth.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1784283 said:


> I've always been in favor of this. I know more guys from this site from other states than I do from ours! That just ain't right.


Everyone says there to busy


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1784284 said:


> My wife would have ZERO interest in meeting up at an event like that.


Yea most wives/gf wouldn't


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1784285 said:


> That's awesome. I took wifey out fishing only once last year. That's going to change this year. Life is too short to work constantly. I'm staring down 40 since Monday, and it never seems to get any easier getting out of bed.


Its funny you mention that. I have never taken my wife fishing. And ever since I got married and had three kids I never go. I did take the kids to catch some blue gills last summer a couple times but thats it.

If you want a thrill go down by ussalt around midnight in the summer and catch some flathead catfish. You have a chance at 50+ pound fish.


----------



## OC&D

Camden;1784284 said:


> My wife would have ZERO interest in meeting up at an event like that.


I'm not sure my wife would be too interested either. She's not your typical gal--she's excited for warmer weather and trap season to start!


----------



## Deershack

qualitycut;1784290 said:


> Yea most wives/gf wouldn't


Curious as to why the wives would not be interested. I thought a family type thing would bring in more guys. Guys only thing would be OK also.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1784285 said:


> That's awesome. I took wifey out fishing only once last year. That's going to change this year. Life is too short to work constantly. I'm staring down 40 since Monday, and it never seems to get any easier getting out of bed.


I hear ya I try to go golf a couple times a week after work. I usually dont work weekends. I guess I'm not like most on here but I enjoy my non working time


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1784286 said:


> I met you too Roy. :laughing:
> 
> Anybody else want to buy anything?


Sure have! I've met you, Lawnmowerdude, Wizard and one other guy who doesn't post on here any more (think his name was like N&L-something).



qualitycut;1784289 said:


> Everyone says there to busy


That's such a lame excuse. We're all busy, you just need to set aside the time to make it happen.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1784269 said:


> My kids loved it there. We stayed at Wilderness and it couldn't have been a better trip.
> 
> But I know exactly what you mean when you say things are interesting...these 2 women asked me to take their pic and I kid you not they each weighed 500lbs. I had to stand back 20' to get them in the photo. I asked them to send me the pic but my wife slapped me so it didn't happen.


We are at the Wilderness until Friday.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Deershack;1784293 said:


> Curious as to why the wives would not be interested. I thought a family type thing would bring in more guys. Guys only thing would be OK also.


I think most of them are just fed up with the line of work we chose...


----------



## qualitycut

Deershack;1784293 said:


> Curious as to why the wives would not be interested. I thought a family type thing would bring in more guys. Guys only thing would be OK also.


Idk its just like I wouldn't want to a book club or something I guess.


----------



## Deershack

If there is interest, I am hosting a National Night Out block party. Think it's the first Tue in Aug. The Sat before or after could be a date to shoot for.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1784284 said:


> My wife would have ZERO interest in meeting up at an event like that.


Mine the same.....


----------



## OC&D

Deershack;1784288 said:


> Yea. I would have to dig it out to see what it is. I think it is a single stage and believe it is set up for shotgun. Hve no idea what it's worth.


I've got this idea I want to start reloading, but who knows. I already seem to have more hobbies than I have time for.

Regardless, if you happen to come across it, I might be interested, but don't feel you need to make any special effort!


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1784295 said:


> Sure have! I've met you, Lawnmowerdude, Wizard and one other guy who doesn't post on here any more (think his name was like N&L-something).
> 
> That's such a lame excuse. We're all busy, you just need to set aside the time to make it happen.


I totally agree.


----------



## Camden

Deershack;1784293 said:


> Curious as to why the wives would not be interested. I thought a family type thing would bring in more guys. Guys only thing would be OK also.


I can't speak for the others but my wife doesn't share the same passion for our industry that I do. I could probably convince her to go but she'd go into it with the mindset that she won't like it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1784303 said:


> I can't speak for the others but my wife doesn't share the same passion for our industry that I do. I could probably convince her to go but she'd go into it with the mindset that she won't like it.


My wife HATES plowing and ANYTHING to do with plowing......sometimes even me.


----------



## Camden

No other thread has had a post in the last 20 minutes LOL 

I wonder if other users of this site get sick of seeing this thread at the top day in and day out.


----------



## Deershack

LwnmwrMan22;1784304 said:


> My wife HATES plowing and ANYTHING to do with plowing......sometimes even me.


Except the money it brings in I'll bet.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1784303 said:


> I can't speak for the others but my wife doesn't share the same passion for our industry that I do. I could probably convince her to go but she'd go into it with the mindset that she won't like it.


I think my wife would rather go shopping.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1784304 said:


> My wife HATES plowing and ANYTHING to do with plowing......sometimes even me.


Ha - My wife doesn't hate plowing because she benefits mightily from it but she does hate me quite often.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We are at the Wilderness until Friday.

I usually go to the Waterpark of America with my boys a time or two a year. We must always go on immigration recognition day.

I've never been to a water park where so much white skin was showing!!


----------



## OC&D

Deershack;1784293 said:


> Curious as to why the wives would not be interested. I thought a family type thing would bring in more guys. Guys only thing would be OK also.


My wife is not a particularly social person, particularly when it comes to other women. She'd rather hang out with a bunch of guys than gals.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1784270 said:


> Buddy has one his only complaint is it doesn't pull plugs so some of his customers don't believe he did it. I noticed it when I used it once





cbservicesllc;1784273 said:


> Is that the same as the jrco hook aerator? I have one... looking to sell actually... great for commercial, but I too had the issue where people asked where the plugs were...


I believe they are both pretty close to the same thing.

That is the only thing holding me up from buying one, no real plugs left on the ground...

The spreader though looks like a good unit. Already have two of there rakes, so it will be an easy swap between the two.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Deershack;1784306 said:


> Except the money it brings in I'll bet.


This month is better, since we don't have to work so far, and the stacking invoices are coming in, but through the previous months there wasn't a lot of extra money.

She hates the days at a time I'm away from the family. She feels like she is a single mom.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1784309 said:


> We are at the Wilderness until Friday.
> 
> I usually go to the Waterpark of America with my boys a time or two a year. We must always go on immigration recognition day.
> 
> I've never been to a water park where so much white skin was showing!!


:laughing::laughing::laughing:

You should go to the Walmart by MOA. I tried once about 10 years ago. It was a different world.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1784313 said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> You should go to the Walmart by MOA.


I refuse to set foot in any Walmart anywhere unless it's a total emergency.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1784313 said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> You should go to the Walmart by MOA. I tried once about 10 years ago. It was a different world.


Cant imagine it 10 years later


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1784315 said:


> I refuse to set foot in any Walmart anywhere unless it's a total emergency.


I agree. I think I went for some t-shirts for work. I'm more of a Target fan and all of its Yoga pants. :yow!:


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1784312 said:


> She hates the days at a time I'm away from the family. She feels like she is a single mom.


This was a big problem for me early on in my marriage. Thankfully my wife now realizes that I would much rather be with the family then away from them. I think a lot of guys in our industry have dealt with similar issues.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1784316 said:


> Cant imagine it 10 years later


Speaking of Walmart.....did you get your cookies?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1784295 said:


> That's such a lame excuse. We're all busy, you just need to set aside the time to make it happen.


Agreed... Whirly Ball... I only need to drive 10 minutes!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

G'night all. "Sightseeing" begins at 9 am.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1784320 said:


> Agreed... Whirly Ball... I only need to drive 10 minutes!


I'm in. Just tell me when to show up.

I'm also out....Didn't know it was midnight.


----------



## Deershack

Well it's just a thought that perhaps the wives would want to meet up also, perhaps form a "support group" or have chance to see a family side of our jobs.

Guy's only could be a blast also. I can supply the yard, grill, ice, ribs and burgers. You bring your own drinks. Think it over, toss it around and let me know.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1784322 said:


> I'm in. Just tell me when to show up.
> 
> I'm also out....Didn't know it was midnight.


It was 11:52 when you edited that post to add that. Get up, it's only 11:56!!


----------



## OC&D

Deershack;1784323 said:


> Well it's just a thought that perhaps the wives would want to meet up also, perhaps form a "support group" or have chance to see a family side of our jobs.
> 
> Guy's only could be a blast also. I can supply the yard, grill, ice, ribs and burgers. You bring your own drinks. Think it over, toss it around and let me know.


I'd be up for it if I'm in town. I'm great at BSing, I never run out of words!


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1784291 said:


> Its funny you mention that. I have never taken my wife fishing. And ever since I got married and had three kids I never go. I did take the kids to catch some blue gills last summer a couple times but thats it.
> 
> If you want a thrill go down by ussalt around midnight in the summer and catch some flathead catfish. You have a chance at 50+ pound fish.


50+ lb catfish? That's insane.


----------



## Deershack

I'd have to get a bigger grille.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1784291 said:


> Its funny you mention that. I have never taken my wife fishing. And ever since I got married and had three kids I never go. I did take the kids to catch some blue gills last summer a couple times but thats it.
> 
> If you want a thrill go down by ussalt around midnight in the summer and catch some flathead catfish. You have a chance at 50+ pound fish.


That's too bad. I took my wife fishing well before she was my wife, and since we got married, she gives me grief on a semi-regular basis about how I never take her fishing.

I don't have kids, and likely never will, but I'm certain that yours would appreciate the sport.


----------



## Deershack

Seeing a theme here. Maybe if I set up a pool in the backyard and stock it, people would come.


----------



## OC&D

Deershack;1784335 said:


> Seeing a theme here. Maybe if I set up a pool in the backyard and stock it, people would come.


My wife loves panfish, walleye, and northern!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1784319 said:


> Speaking of Walmart.....did you get your cookies?


No I drove by on the way to the bank an seen them outside, then went a got fuel and ran into my buddy at the pump and forgot till it was to late.


----------



## qualitycut

Deershack;1784335 said:


> Seeing a theme here. Maybe if I set up a pool in the backyard and stock it, people would come.


I think that for some people going to someone's house they dont know to meet a bunch of people they don't know is not in the cards


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1784320 said:


> Agreed... Whirly Ball... I only need to drive 10 minutes!


That would be fun. Maybe sss can be my sober cab


----------



## Deershack

qualitycut;1784339 said:


> I think that for some people going to someone's house they dont know to meet a bunch of people they don't know is not in the cards


Would having it in a park make it more acceptable? My suggesting my yard was predicated on logistics of getting things together.

Plus there would be the question of getting a reservation now and paying for a shelter with out an idea of how many would show up. I wouldn't mind but would like to know it would be worth it. My yard costs nothing and if no one shows, I eat well for a week.


----------



## qualitycut

Deershack;1784341 said:


> Would having it in a park make it more acceptable? My suggesting my yard was predicated on logistics of getting things together.


It doesn't bother me but some people may be a little shy, just saying.


----------



## banonea

Heres one for ya lwrmn, try to get this one stuck......:laughing:

http://rmn.craigslist.org/grq/4359762496.html


----------



## banonea

thought there was a few guys looking for this, and yes I cannot sleep

http://rmn.craigslist.org/grd/4328937591.html


----------



## banonea

Only from Spring Valley :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

http://rmn.craigslist.org/grd/4345906417.html


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1784346 said:


> Only from Spring Valley :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> http://rmn.craigslist.org/grd/4345906417.html


Seriously wtf?!?


----------



## skorum03

23*F. 

Clouds, little wind. 

Snowguy post.


----------



## SnowGuy73

27° overcast calm

06:42


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1784367 said:


> 23*F.
> 
> Clouds, little wind.
> 
> Snowguy post.


Thanks for helping out, I slept in this morning!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Barlow says that Tuesday is the day to watch, best chance for measurable snow of any.


----------



## unit28

for once I am in little agreement with Barlo.....
been watching the precip chances for awhile now

no trunks for me
http://www.crh.noaa.gov/wxstory.php?site=mpx


----------



## MNPLOWCO

banonea;1784175 said:


> no pm yet, email me at [email protected]


Don't know why pm did not work. I was out to airport and dinner after the post.
I emailed you.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Right now GFS has Tuesday's moisture to the south.

Sunday/Monday is more over the cities.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1784406 said:


> Right now GFS has Tuesday's moisture to the south.
> 
> Sunday/Monday is more over the cities.


Hopefully it all goes south, or north unless its rain.

Like I said the other day, at this point we will be lucky to be doing clean ups by mid April.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1784406 said:


> Right now GFS has Tuesday's moisture to the south.
> 
> Sunday/Monday is more over the cities.


South as in me or Iowa Missouri south?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1784409 said:


> South as in me or Iowa Missouri south?


Southern MN, IA border.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Anyone ever notice that we get in a pattern for precipitation? Seems like its the same days. Then we get a break and its back to a different day or days of the week


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1784411 said:


> Southern MN, IA border.


Hopefully south of me but I'm sure it'll push north like all the others. Now if it were summer and we needed moisture it would stay south


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1784407 said:


> Hopefully it all goes south, or north unless its rain.
> 
> Like I said the other day, at this point we will be lucky to be doing clean ups by mid April.


Yeah, we need 50 and rain for a week - 10 days to get rid of the snow, then 60 and sun to dry everything out for a week.

These 20's for highs ain't going to work.

Where's Bedazzled to say "well if I can't cut grass, might as well let it snow"??


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1784414 said:


> Yeah, we need 50 and rain for a week - 10 days to get rid of the snow, then 60 and sun to dry everything out for a week.
> 
> These 20's for highs ain't going to work.
> 
> Where's Bedazzled to say "well if I can't cut grass, might as well let it snow"??


Trying on jeans maybe


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1784414 said:


> Yeah, we need 50 and rain for a week - 10 days to get rid of the snow, then 60 and sun to dry everything out for a week.
> 
> These 20's for highs ain't going to work.
> 
> Where's Bedazzled to say "well if I can't cut grass, might as well let it snow"??


Agreed!.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1784414 said:


> Yeah, we need 50 and rain for a week - 10 days to get rid of the snow, then 60 and sun to dry everything out for a week.
> 
> These 20's for highs ain't going to work.
> 
> Where's Bedazzled to say "well if I can't cut grass, might as well let it snow"??


I have 30's for highs down here except today and tomorrow. Even yesterday they said like 21-24 it was 31. I drove around yesterday and was amazed how much snow we lost and how much brown grass there is showing. After today and tomorrow in the 40's the fields should all be black again


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1784415 said:


> Trying on jeans maybe


I'm going to the mall later, I will let you know if I see any guys wearing women's jeans.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1784418 said:


> I have 30's for highs down here except today and tomorrow. Even yesterday they said like 21-24 it was 31. I drove around yesterday and was amazed how much snow we lost and how much brown grass there is showing. After today and tomorrow in the 40's the fields should all be black again


Snow pack is down to 11" at the msp airport as of this morning.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Aa, hugh, what?
It's going to be warmer in DLH.
http://www.crh.noaa.gov/wxstory.php?site=dlh

not cooling off until the weekend, then a chance of snow.



unit28;1784400 said:


> http://www.crh.noaa.gov/wxstory.php?site=mpx


those silly weather guessers.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1784420 said:


> Snow pack is down to 11" at the msp airport as of this morning.


Hard to say exactly what it is here. Barlow didn't say anything about Tuesday just now. Just warming back up and quiet early next week


----------



## SnoFarmer

ho,ya.
Sky's. cloudy
Wind, light out of the S.W.
temp. 22.6*F^

I have 31" on the ground.


----------



## olsonbro

Deershack;1784323 said:


> Well it's just a thought that perhaps the wives would want to meet up also, perhaps form a "support group" or have chance to see a family side of our jobs.
> 
> Guy's only could be a blast also. I can supply the yard, grill, ice, ribs and burgers. You bring your own drinks. Think it over, toss it around and let me know.


I'd be down for that, I know I don't post at the same rate as some of you, but I'm always up for meeting new people in the same industry and talking shop. Over the years I have met a lot of great guys in this business.


----------



## wintergreen82

banonea;1784344 said:


> Heres one for ya lwrmn, try to get this one stuck......:laughing:
> 
> http://rmn.craigslist.org/grq/4359762496.html


That's a see truck. I ran it all the time in Iraq. Used to dig trenches and footings on base. Quite possibly the most clumsy vehicle you would ever drive. Put all the weight on top. Ah memories


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1784432 said:


> Hard to say exactly what it is here. Barlow didn't say anything about Tuesday just now. Just warming back up and quiet early next week


Maybe we will get lucky and it will be rain!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1784441 said:


> Maybe we will get lucky and it will be rain!


Or nothing at all. Just have an extra itch to get going this spring. Want to work on mowers but I know as soon as I do it will drop a foot of wet crap snow


----------



## unit28

Someone say cooler temps on the way......?


For me,

SATURDAY NIGHT...PARTLY CLOUDY. LOWS AROUND 8 IN THE METRO AND AROUND 4 IN OUTLYING AREAS. .

SUNDAY...PARTLY CLOUDY. HIGHS IN THE MID 20S.


----------



## unit28

For you SnoFarmer

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/dlh/?n=dlhwrf_snowaccum


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1783617 said:


> Hey Hamel. Did you watch channel 5 tonight about st. paul patching the streets. I didn't see it but my brother said they have used a whole 8 tons on the streets so far.  They must have done like two entire blocks. :laughing:


Missed it. Saw a blurb on FB about it.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1783621 said:


> I'm sure it was at least 5 or 6. It takes a long time to get rid of 1.5 tons of asphalt so you don't want it getting cold. :crying: I hope they started at 4 this afternoon. I can't believe they actually told the news how much they used so far. Embarrassing


Don't they use trailers and 1 tons for patching? I thought that is what I remember seeing down there.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1783721 said:


> Hamel........
> 
> I'm at lenzen chev in Chaska, looks like all of the nbs Silverados come with the bumper steps.
> 
> At least all of them here have them. Chrome, painted, and black have them.


Great. Guess I have to get an after market.


----------



## qualitycut

Barlow,
Milder than normal (39 degrees) weather is back again on Friday with afternoon temperature readings heading back into the 40s once again. Another cooler air mass will settle in for the weekend with a few flurries possible by Sunday afternoon, but there are no major storms in our future.

Next week a small disturbance will bring a chance of rain and or snow later Monday and Tuesday and I will continue to watch it closely … because it is March after all.


Hmmm contradict much there ken


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1784488 said:


> Barlow,
> Milder than normal (39 degrees) weather is back again on Friday with afternoon temperature readings heading back into the 40s once again. Another cooler air mass will settle in for the weekend with a few flurries possible by Sunday afternoon, but there are no major storms in our future.
> 
> Next week a small disturbance will bring a chance of rain and or snow later Monday and Tuesday and I will continue to watch it closely … because it is March after all.
> 
> Hmmm contradict much there ken


Yeah no sh it. Jeez. Haha


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1784441 said:


> Maybe we will get lucky and it will be rain!


Not likely. We have 4 wings off right now for patching so it will snow big.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1784497 said:


> Not likely. We have 4 wings off right now for patching so it will snow big.


Shut your mouth


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1784497 said:


> Not likely. We have 4 wings off right now for patching so it will snow big.


I like your thinking!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1784488 said:


> Barlow,
> Milder than normal (39 degrees) weather is back again on Friday with afternoon temperature readings heading back into the 40s once again. Another cooler air mass will settle in for the weekend with a few flurries possible by Sunday afternoon, but there are no major storms in our future.
> 
> Next week a small disturbance will bring a chance of rain and or snow later Monday and Tuesday and I will continue to watch it closely … because it is March after all.
> 
> Hmmm contradict much there ken


Sounds like that they are scared to say much now because of last Tuesday


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1784505 said:


> I like your thinking!!


Yuck yuck..........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Is anyone interested in my f350? If so I can throw up some pics


----------



## cbservicesllc

Uhhhh... what?

This is even set on 11:1 ratio... The light blue line is the latest GFS...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1784518 said:


> Uhhhh... what?
> 
> This is even set on 11:1 ratio... The light blue line is the latest GFS...


Barf. Kstp shows mid 30s fir highs. Does that show rain or is it just for what it would be if it fell as snow


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1784522 said:


> Barf. Kstp shows mid 30s fir highs. Does that show rain or is it just for what it would be if it fell as snow


Agreed... it shows precip in inches, freezing rain, sleet, and snow... I don't know that it does a great job with rain transition or rain/snow mix...


----------



## qualitycut

I think every city of cottage grove truck is at my mower dealers open house for the free lunch when I drove by lol


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1784518 said:


> Uhhhh... what?
> 
> This is even set on 11:1 ratio... The light blue line is the latest GFS...


What's that say. Too small on my phone


----------



## wintergreen82

Look at the 5400 line. General line that separates rain snow. It has us all snow with my location at 13". It's only one model run but I'd def be nervous over it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1784530 said:


> What's that say. Too small on my phone


The top is 7" at MSP


----------



## jimslawnsnow

wintergreen82;1784531 said:


> Look at the 5400 line. General line that separates rain snow. It has us all snow with my location at 13". It's only one model run but I'd def be nervous over it.


Yuck. Hope it turns to rain


----------



## cbservicesllc

wintergreen82;1784531 said:


> Look at the 5400 line. General line that separates rain snow. It has us all snow with my location at 13". It's only one model run but I'd def be nervous over it.


What's your source for maps with those lines labeled? I'm always looking for new maps...


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1784534 said:


> Yuck. Hope it turns to rain


I shall agree!


----------



## wintergreen82

cbservicesllc;1784539 said:


> What's your source for maps with those lines labeled? I'm always looking for new maps...


I use college of du page noaa and a few others. They either label them 540 or 5400. Below is snow and above isn't. Not 100 % accurate but a good measure. I also look at 650mb temps on down to 2m temps.


----------



## cbservicesllc

wintergreen82;1784550 said:


> I use college of du page noaa and a few others. They either label them 540 or 5400. Below is snow and above isn't. Not 100 % accurate but a good measure. I also look at 650mb temps on down to 2m temps.


Oh duh... I see it now... I use dupage all the time


----------



## SnowGuy73

Spring touch is in my hood putting fliers out.


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1784533 said:


> The top is 7" at MSP


Let's not and say we didn't!! I'm fine with 1 2" event but then that's it!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1784557 said:


> Spring touch is in my hood putting fliers out.


Seems a little early...



BossPlow614;1784558 said:


> Let's not and say we didn't!! I'm fine with 1 2" event but then that's it!


I know... I'm getting flashbacks of last Spring...


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1784565 said:


> Seems a little early...
> 
> I know... I'm getting flashbacks of last Spring...


There were too many April events last year that they all blended together, similar to Dec & Jan this season.


----------



## banonea

wintergreen82;1784531 said:


> Look at the 5400 line. General line that separates rain snow. It has us all snow with my location at 13". It's only one model run but I'd def be nervous over it.


Excuse me, did you say 13"......... uh huh huh when?


----------



## NorthernProServ

jimslawnsnow;1784514 said:


> Is anyone interested in my f350? If so I can throw up some pics


What year? Specs?



cbservicesllc;1784565 said:


> I know... I'm getting flashbacks of last Spring...


Same here, I think I had a dream about snow last night! :crying:


----------



## MNPLOWCO

I'm flying to Chicago to drive a car back. Leaving Wednesday morning and will be back and will be back 7 hours later....prob. about 7pm. Do I need to cancel flight or risk it? I will only be gone a total of 9-10 hours. Gentlemen make your call for me.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;1784575 said:


> What year? Specs?
> 
> Same here, I think I had a dream about snow last night! :crying:


Its a couple pages back. 04 lariat. 4 door. 124000 miles


----------



## jimslawnsnow

You sure can tell the ones on here who have per timers and who have contracts in this thread


----------



## BossPlow614

jimslawnsnow;1784584 said:


> You sure can tell the ones on here who have per timers and who have contracts in this thread


I'm about 70% per time/hourly, so generally I love snow but I can make way more money with maintenance & installs plus I want warmer weather.


----------



## wintergreen82

jimslawnsnow;1784584 said:


> You sure can tell the ones on here who have per timers and who have contracts in this thread


Or the ones who's busy season starts later.


----------



## NorthernProServ

jimslawnsnow;1784583 said:


> Its a couple pages back. 04 lariat. 4 door. 124000 miles


I stick with 06+ at this point, thanks though.
.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Accu is at 1-3 for Sunday night


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;1784590 said:


> Accu is at 1-3 for Sunday night


I'm at .17 from accu. 41 for a high Monday and Tuesday with 50's later week


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Nws has mid to high 30's for temps. Still 20-30% for precipitation. Who's knows its a few days out


----------



## Polarismalibu

Nice 48 and sunny here. Just fired up all the mowers getting them ready for the season


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;1784527 said:


> Agreed... it shows precip in inches, freezing rain, sleet, and snow... I don't know that it does a great job with rain transition or rain/snow mix...


to start this one off right we need cold temps to happen,

soooo ...........

I'll just say we may be looking at 
-2 Sunday morning where I'm at

if it's sunny Sunday, temps won't warm as high as forecasters have it
into Monday


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

SnowGuy73;1784557 said:


> Spring touch is in my hood putting fliers out.


Anyone see Trugreen out today? I'm sure they're out doing granular apps somewhere.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1784593 said:


> I'm at .17 from accu. 41 for a high Monday and Tuesday with 50's later week


I'm very much doubting those highs as much as I hate to say it... NWS has come down and models are suggesting mid 30's max... which scares me for snow...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Lawn Enforcer;1784628 said:


> Anyone see Trugreen out today? I'm sure they're out doing granular apps somewhere.


Hahahaha


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1784626 said:


> I'll just say we may be looking at -2 Sunday morning where I'm at


Oh dear...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1784630 said:


> I'm very much doubting those highs as much as I hate to say it... NWS has come down and models are suggesting mid 30's max... which scares me for snow...


Now you got me scared


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Channel 11 guy says just flurries possible Monday and Tuesday


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;1784602 said:


> Nice 48 and sunny here. Just fired up all the mowers getting them ready for the season


To much snow on the ground yet to get me motivated to get all the equipment out, by the end of the month probably for me.



Lawn Enforcer;1784628 said:


> Anyone see Trugreen out today? I'm sure they're out doing granular apps somewhere.


Them and Green horizons are on the same level. I believe it was spring 2011, we had a few 70-80 degree days in march, still had snow bank/piles in just about every lawn. Those jackass's where out on there first app.


----------



## BossPlow614

Washed & waxed my truck. It'll probably snow next week...

My mowers & everything else are still hibernating in my trailer and wont be coming out until all the snow around it is gone. My trailer wont be going near the road until after the first couple rains to wash the salt off the roads. But They were winterized & batteries were taken out and put on tenders so when it's actually time to get them out, they'll fire up no problem Thumbs Up


----------



## unit28

IRI/CPC Mid-Month Plume-Based ENSO Forecast Probabilities
Season	La Niña	Neutral	El Niño
FMA 2014	10%	90%	~0%
MAM 2014	8%	87%	5%
AMJ 2014	6%	73%	21%
MJJ 2014	8%	55%	37%
JJA 2014	8%	48%	44%
JAS 2014	9%	47%	44%
ASO 2014	9%	45%	46%
SON 2014	9%	46%	45%
OND 2014	9%	46%	45%




oh boy.............


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1784655 said:


> IRI/CPC Mid-Month Plume-Based ENSO Forecast Probabilities
> Season	La Niña	Neutral	El Niño
> FMA 2014	10%	90%	~0%
> MAM 2014	8%	87%	5%
> AMJ 2014	6%	73%	21%
> MJJ 2014	8%	55%	37%
> JJA 2014	8%	48%	44%
> JAS 2014	9%	47%	44%
> ASO 2014	9%	45%	46%
> SON 2014	9%	46%	45%
> OND 2014	9%	46%	45%
> 
> oh boy.............


No idea what those abbreviations are


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1784664 said:


> No idea what those abbreviations are


Even I don't have an idea what all that is.


----------



## unit28

bottom abv, OND
is OCT NOV DEC-2014

EL NiNO is 45% in that season


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Better hope it's mid 30's for lows Tuesday morning. This is 6 am Tuesday morning.


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1784669 said:


> bottom abv, OND
> is OCT NOV DEC-2014
> 
> EL NiNO is 45% in that season


Aren't those months over already?

Edit nevermind, is that for this coming Oct


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1784674 said:


> Better hope it's mid 30's for lows Tuesday morning. This is 6 am Tuesday morning.


Or drop south 150 miles


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1784676 said:


> Edit nevermind, is that for this coming Oct


yes.......

and usually won't change till around AMJ

and that 120 hr looks really on tap for what I've been looking at for awhile


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dahl already has 60% chance of snow Tuesday.....


----------



## unit28

sorta
like this as it moves in.............


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1784685 said:


> Dahl already has 60% chance of snow Tuesday.....


Awesome! 8 heavy wet inches of snow


----------



## qualitycut

Kelcey on ch 9 needs an outfit change besides just changing the color of the same thing she wears everyday


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1784674 said:


> Better hope it's mid 30's for lows Tuesday morning. This is 6 am Tuesday morning.


The noon GFS looks even higher I think. The ecmwf and the Gem have shown a much snowier and colder outlook for next week for a few days now. Looks like the gfs is sure catching on.


----------



## qualitycut

Ian just said below average temps through march


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1784692 said:


> Kelcey on ch 9 needs an outfit change besides just changing the color of the same thing she wears everyday


Agreed!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1784690 said:


> Awesome! 8 heavy wet inches of snow


I really, really hope not!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1784700 said:


> I really, really hope not!


If its cold or might as well snow. Lol


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1784700 said:


> I really, really hope not!


Me too....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1784702 said:


> If its cold or might as well snow. Lol


No way. Yuck....


----------



## SSS Inc.

It can't snow....I already said we're done for the year. 
and
I won't believe it until Novak releases a video about it. 
but
Technically we haven't had a 12"+ storm yet at the airport so maybe this is it........ Hmm.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1784707 said:


> No way. Yuck....


I was kidding, that was beddazeld favorite line


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1784712 said:


> I was kidding, that was beddazeld favorite line


Glad to hear that


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1784708 said:


> It can't snow....I already said we're done for the year.
> and
> I won't believe it until Novak releases a video about it.
> but
> Technically we haven't had a 12"+ storm yet at the airport so maybe this is it........ Hmm.


We had 8-10" a month ago? But that's down here. Can't remember what you guys got


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1784715 said:


> We had 8-10" a month ago? But that's down here. Can't remember what you guys got


We did too. But history tells me we usually get one storm the exceeds 12" in years that are at or above the season average.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1784702 said:


> If its cold or might as well snow. Lol


It can snow all it wants in inver grove heights!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1784708 said:


> It can't snow....I already said we're done for the year.
> and
> I won't believe it until Novak releases a video about it.
> but
> Technically we haven't had a 12"+ storm yet at the airport so maybe this is it........ Hmm.


It can snow 12" at the airport as long as it doesn't snow here!


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1784708 said:


> It can't snow....I already said we're done for the year.
> and
> I won't believe it until Novak releases a video about it.
> but
> Technically we haven't had a 12"+ storm yet at the airport so maybe this is it........ Hmm.


Ill take it! 12" at the airport, have the rain/snow line be at downtown Minneapolis, the NW metro gets a couple inches of rain.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1784708 said:


> It can't snow....I already said we're done for the year.
> and
> I won't believe it until Novak releases a video about it.
> but
> Technically we haven't had a 12"+ storm yet at the airport so maybe this is it........ Hmm.


I had 12 in February... you can keep it


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1784725 said:


> Ill take it! 12" at the airport, have the rain/snow line be at downtown Minneapolis, the NW metro gets a couple inches of rain.


Agreed, south metro gets nothing.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1784728 said:


> I had 12 in February... you can keep it


I never said I wanted it. Just saying we didn't get 12" officially in the record books.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1784732 said:


> I never said I wanted it. Just saying we didn't get 12" officially in the record books.


Yea you do.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak has a video up...


----------



## unit28

the one big thing that concerns me...
the isotherms at 6pm Tue
if we do get a warm isentropic lift 
then that line is right on me for the barro line.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1784740 said:


> Yea you do.


Well maybe. Too many people are calling and think its summer already. Need to slow it down a bit.



SnowGuy73;1784741 said:


> Novak has a video up...


Uh oh.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1784744 said:


> Well maybe. Too many people are calling and think its summer already. Need to slow it down a bit.
> 
> Uh oh.


He didn't say anything about crapping the bed on Tuesday.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1784655 said:


> IRI/CPC Mid-Month Plume-Based ENSO Forecast Probabilities
> Season	La Niña	Neutral	El Niño
> FMA 2014	10%	90%	~0%
> MAM 2014	8%	87%	5%
> AMJ 2014	6%	73%	21%
> MJJ 2014	8%	55%	37%
> JJA 2014	8%	48%	44%
> JAS 2014	9%	47%	44%
> ASO 2014	9%	45%	46%
> SON 2014	9%	46%	45%
> OND 2014	9%	46%	45%
> 
> oh boy.............


I can't recall... what does El Nino vs La Nina do for us for snow and cold?



LwnmwrMan22;1784674 said:


> Better hope it's mid 30's for lows Tuesday morning. This is 6 am Tuesday morning.


I am hoping all I can...



SnowGuy73;1784741 said:


> Novak has a video up...


What's he say?



unit28;1784742 said:


> the one big thing that concerns me...
> the isotherms at 6pm Tue
> if we do get a warm isentropic lift
> then that line is right on me for the barro line.


Boy that 540 line sure is South too...


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1784750 said:


> He didn't say anything about crapping the bed on Tuesday.


No he didn't. I made it about six minutes in before I had to turn it off. The conversation format with that other guy is almost comical. He did manage to knock every news person that has said no major storms on the horizon. This is a pretty bold and early strike for him. I do check him out everytime you guys say he has posted a map or video. I do find it interesting that he came out with a video shortly after I posted that I'm waiting until Novak posts a video. Maybe he's watching us.


----------



## qualitycut

What's "major"

Significant snow/ ice
Huh??????


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1784674 said:


> Better hope it's mid 30's for lows Tuesday morning. This is 6 am Tuesday morning.





SnowGuy73;1784685 said:


> Dahl already has 60% chance of snow Tuesday.....





qualitycut;1784690 said:


> Awesome! 8 heavy wet inches of snow


And I got the Crazy Idea to wash and take the salt spreader off. HAHAHA!

That and plows are staying on!


----------



## unit28

500's should be above the deformation zone


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1784692 said:


> Kelcey on ch 9 needs an outfit change besides just changing the color of the same thing she wears everyday


Or no outfit!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1784767 said:


> Or no outfit!


I would watch the news again if that happened.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Pretty entertaining High School B-ball game on. Tied game and Hopkins guy held onto it for two minutes.  Then they missed the shot. OT.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1784758 said:


> No he didn't. I made it about six minutes in before I had to turn it off. The conversation format with that other guy is almost comical. He did manage to knock every news person that has said no major storms on the horizon. This is a pretty bold and early strike for him. I do check him out everytime you guys say he has posted a map or video. I do find it interesting that he came out with a video shortly after I posted that I'm waiting until Novak posts a video. Maybe he's watching us.


Agreed. At least clown #2 refrains from calling him "doctor" now!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1784759 said:


> What's "major"
> 
> Significant snow/ ice
> Huh??????


He replied with that?!?!?

True clown!


----------



## unit28

nope,
don't like that line

out............


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1784767 said:


> Or no outfit!


She is a tiny little thing!


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1784788 said:


> nope,
> don't like that line
> 
> out............


English translation, line?


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1784787 said:


> He replied with that?!?!?
> 
> True clown!


Yup I was going ask what significant meant


----------



## SSS Inc.

You guys gotta watch this game. Hopkins held it the whole first ot.


----------



## SSS Inc.

He's doing it again. !!!!!! This is dumb.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1784792 said:


> Yup I was going ask what significant meant


Just saw it..... Clown!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1784798 said:


> You guys gotta watch this game. Hopkins held it the whole first ot.


This is dumb as hell!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1784799 said:


> He's doing it again. !!!!!! This is dumb.


Wild are on, basketball is not a sport


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1784799 said:


> He's doing it again. !!!!!! This is dumb.


Like they didn't shoot at all? Isn't there a play clock?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1784804 said:


> Wild are on, basketball is not a sport


Usually I agree. Third OT. Lets go Shakopee.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1784806 said:


> Like they didn't shoot at all? Isn't there a play clock?


Yes, No shot clock in high school.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bucket and the foul.....Lets go!!!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1784809 said:


> Yes, No shot clock in high school.


Ooo that is dumb. So I guess why wouldn't you hold it and shoot at the end


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1784812 said:


> Ooo that is dumb. So I guess why wouldn't you hold it and shoot at the end


Because its lame and not really basketball. But it gives me a reason to root for Shakopee.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1784807 said:


> Usually I agree. Third OT. Lets go Shakopee.


Agreed!......


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1784813 said:


> Because its lame and not really basketball. But it gives me a reason to root for Shakopee.


Agreed again!


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1784788 said:


> nope,
> don't like that line
> 
> out............


Is that red line the 540 line? Made a move North?


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1784816 said:


> Agreed again!


Darn right. I hope they win so I can see Hopkins Cry.


----------



## Camden

I've never wanted a team to win more than I want Shakopee to win right now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1784821 said:


> Darn right. I hope they win so I can see Hopkins Cry.


Not just because o know people on Shakopee, but because of Hopkins play, or lack there of..


----------



## Camden

Hopkins is trending nationwide on Twitter. All because they're being a disgrace to the game of basketball. Way to go, coach!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1784822 said:


> I've never wanted a team to win more than I want Shakopee to win right now.


Me either. Lets Go!!!!!!!!!wesportwesportwesport


----------



## cbservicesllc

Mother....


----------



## qualitycut

Ok I had to switch over with all this chatter


----------



## qualitycut

Cute drink cups the players use


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1784823 said:


> Not just because o know people on Shakopee, but because of Hopkins play, or lack there of..


Agreed.... That was lame.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1784824 said:


> Hopkins is trending nationwide on Twitter. All because they're being a disgrace to the game of basketball. Way to go, coach!


Really? Haha!


----------



## Drakeslayer

3rd OT and each team only has 46 points?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1784829 said:


> Cute drink cups the players use


My 4 year olds cup is bigger!


----------



## SSS Inc.

OT #4. Just get the ball at the tip off and give them a tatst of their own medicine.


----------



## unit28

that's starting to look like a decent cyclone out there........

2nd out.........


----------



## SSS Inc.

Here we go again.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Come on........


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1784804 said:


> Wild are on, basketball is not a sport


At least not a sport worth watching. In my world there is only hockey, everything else bores me to tears.

EDTA: I take it back, lacrosse and rugby are pretty fun to watch as well, but still not as much as hockey.


----------



## qualitycut

This is dumb now I see the fuss


----------



## SSS Inc.

This is so stupid I can't believe it. I am starting one of those fundraising efforts to get shot clocks in all the schools.


----------



## Drakeslayer

What a joke this game is.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1784842 said:


> This is so stupid I can't believe it. I am starting one of those fundraising efforts to get shot clocks in all the schools.


Start a moratorium


----------



## cbservicesllc

WTF is this GARBAGE!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Pretty lame if the only way you can win is get one shot in OT.


----------



## qualitycut

I would ask the coach to bench me, I wouldn't want to be a part of that


----------



## SnowGuy73

Wow!.......

Lame!.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1784848 said:


> I would ask the coach to bench me, I wouldn't want to be a part of that


Look at him, he loves it!


----------



## qualitycut

Shakopee should foul them and get the ball


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1784845 said:


> Start a moratorium


Good idea. They will have shot clocks next year. They should just hold it the whole game and go for one shot at the end.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Oh my god....


----------



## qualitycut

Hahaha......


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1784852 said:


> Look at him, he loves it!


What a D-Bag...


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1784853 said:


> shakopee should foul them and get the ball


he stepped out of bounds!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1784858 said:


> What a D-Bag...


I was going to say something else, but Ya!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Puke........


----------



## SSS Inc.

NO Way..... Sweet shot but I still hate Hopkins. Whoever plays them Saturday, I hope they kick their a$$.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1784862 said:


> NO Way..... Sweet shot but I still hate Hopkins.


Yea if they wouldn't have done what they did it would gave been way better


----------



## cbservicesllc

I think I hate them more than Edina hockey...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Well that sucks!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Is that English or Ebonics?


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;1784864 said:


> I think I hate them more than Edina hockey...


LOL - I told my wife that Hopkins has supplanted Edina as the high school that I hate the most.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1784863 said:


> Yea if they wouldn't have done what they did it would gave been way better


Exactly. Unfortunately for that kid it won't be the story.


----------



## Drakeslayer

That's what open enrollment gets ya. The coach is puzzie. What a shame for a dominant program to use that tactic in the state tournament.


----------



## CityGuy

Drakeslayer;1784875 said:


> That's what open enrollment gets ya. The coach is puzzie. What a shame for a dominant program to use that tactic in the state tournament.


They recruit too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Snow on Saturday now to?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dahl said snow mixed with rain next week.... Hoping more rain then snow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1784885 said:


> Dahl said snow mixed with rain next week.... Hoping more rain then snow.


You said it...


----------



## unit28

NWS dscs now says below zero


----------



## unit28

3rd out..........


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1784875 said:


> That's what open enrollment gets ya. The coach is puzzie. What a shame for a dominant program to use that tactic in the state tournament.


Not really teaching the kids anything. That's the last time in their life they will be able to try that crap.


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1784888 said:


> NWS dscs now says below zero


English.................


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1784883 said:


> Snow on Saturday now to?


He said flurries but his picture looked like more than that. :laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1784890 said:


> Not really teaching the kids anything. That's the last time in their life they will be able to try that crap.


Prison ball doesn't play like that?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1784892 said:


> He said flurries but his picture looked like more than that. :laughing:


The future cast thing showed dark blue right over the metro for like three hours!!??!!??


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1784891 said:


> English.................


It means we might move up on the list of most nights below zero.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1784893 said:


> Prison ball doesn't play like that?


You better check yourself before you wreck yourself.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1784896 said:


> It means we might move up on the list of most nights below zero.


Ah, well. Ill take that over snow!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1784899 said:


> You better check yourself before you wreck yourself.


I don't speak street, so..... Huh?


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1784902 said:


> I don't speak street, so..... Huh?


Minneapolis people talk ghetto


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1784902 said:


> I don't speak street, so..... Huh?


Oh come on. That's from like '89.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1784905 said:


> Minneapolis people talk ghetto


Its true. I'm fluent in English, mild street ebonics and straight ghetto.


----------



## SSS Inc.

My wife is having a hard time with Lakeviles socks.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1784905 said:


> Minneapolis people talk ghetto


Maybe he van yell me what that coffee kid said in the interview after the game then.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1784906 said:


> Oh come on. That's from like '89.


I was 8...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1784888 said:


> NWS dscs now says below zero


when is this suppose to happen?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1784911 said:


> I was 8...


Thanks for making me feel old.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1784914 said:


> Thanks for making me feel old.


I was 1-2 .......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1784914 said:


> Thanks for making me feel old.


I might have been 9, if that helps.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1784912 said:


> when is this suppose to happen?


Sunday morning... Western WI and North Central MN mostly


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1784918 said:


> I might have been 9, if that helps.


not much............


----------



## SSS Inc.

This might help.

http://www.joel.net/EBONICS/Translator

I love snow....... becomes

ah love snow all ye damn hood ratz..

Snowplowing is awesome .....becomes

Yo Snowplowing iz phat Ya' dig?

I'd take a hell of a lot of snow...becomes

Yo ah'd take uh hell o' uh lot o' snow what 'chew thinkin' man? -


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1784918 said:


> I might have been 9, if that helps.


Yo ah might gots been 9, if dat helps sho 'nuff!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1784919 said:


> Sunday morning... Western WI and North Central MN mostly


I have 10 or 15 for a low


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1784920 said:


> not much............


Sorry, I tried!


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1784888 said:


> NWS dscs now says below zero


Yo NWS dscs now says below zero you know das right!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1784922 said:


> This might help.
> 
> http://www.joel.net/EBONICS/Translator
> 
> I love snow....... becomes
> 
> ah love snow all ye damn hood ratz..
> 
> Snowplowing is awesome .....becomes
> 
> Yo Snowplowing iz phat Ya' dig?
> 
> I'd take a hell of a lot of snow...becomes
> 
> Yo ah'd take uh hell o' uh lot o' snow what 'chew thinkin' man? -


Haha. Thanks!

Unit needs to do something like this so I can understand his gibberish!


----------



## qualitycut

Every wether thing I have seen be it news or apps or whatever is talking about a storm next week. F......


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1784925 said:


> Sorry, I tried!


I have been in the fire service almost as long as Quality is old.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1784928 said:


> Every wether thing I have seen be it news or apps or whatever is talking about a storm next week. F......


Ugh...............


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1784930 said:


> Ugh...............


I warned you. wings off means snow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu is at .1" for Tuesday...... Were screwed!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1784931 said:


> I warned you. wings off means snow.


Put them back on!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1784928 said:


> Every wether thing I have seen be it news or apps or whatever is talking about a storm next week. F......


Lots of these March storms look big then miss us entirely. In 2011 we had about four that were supposed to hit and we didn't get a flake. Some were exceeding a foot.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1784934 said:


> Put them back on!


Can't trucks won;t fit under the plant at Commercial EP with the rear wings on. We already have to back in under the plant as it is.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1784935 said:


> Lots of these March storms look big then miss us entirely. In 2011 we had about four that were supposed to hit and we didn't get a flake. Some were exceeding a foot.


Bring on the snow. 1 more big storm.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1784937 said:


> Can't trucks won;t fit under the plant at Commercial EP with the rear wings on. We already have to back in under the plant as it is.


So tell your boss we told you too


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1784937 said:


> Can't trucks won;t fit under the plant at Commercial EP with the rear wings on. We already have to back in under the plant as it is.


Commercial has a plant in Eden prairie?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1784939 said:


> So tell your boss we told you too


Agreed.

Make it happen.


----------



## qualitycut

I wonder if Bano is on the side of the road with two tires that dont hold air?


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1784940 said:


> Commercial has a plant in Eden prairie?


It was midwest asphalt for many many years. Just west of 494 and 62.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1784942 said:


> I wonder if Bano is on the side of the road with two tires that dont hold air?


I forgot all about that.


----------



## qualitycut

Good win for the wild


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1784943 said:


> It was midwest asphalt for many many years. Just west of 494 and 62.


O yes.........


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1784945 said:


> I forgot all about that.


And one mower strapped to the roof and one in the box.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1784942 said:


> I wonder if Bano is on the side of the road with two tires that dont hold air?


Nope, got 3 of the mowers home, going back Monday for the 4 one and the trailer. Dropped them off to my mechanic when I got home.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1784937 said:


> Can't trucks won;t fit under the plant at Commercial EP with the rear wings on. We already have to back in under the plant as it is.


You guys can't make it under there? It is tight but most trucks get in. The worst for that is Mueller. I like going there though.


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1784949 said:


> Nope, got 3 of the mowers home, going back Monday for the 4 one and the trailer. Dropped them off to my mechanic when I got home.


How were they, they sounded pretty rough. I thought you were fixing them?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1784948 said:


> And one mower strapped to the roof and one in the box.


Hahahahah!


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1784949 said:


> Nope, got 3 of the mowers home, going back Monday for the 4 one and the trailer. Dropped them off to my mechanic when I got home.


What a deal. I bet the trailer will hold a few amps and a drum kit.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1784953 said:


> How were they, they sounded pretty rough. I thought you were fixing them?


For the most part tune ups I think. As a rule I work on all of my equipment, this time I decided to take them to my mower guy. He has worked on these before, that way I make sure they are done right, then I just need to do normal maintenance


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1784956 said:


> What a deal. I bet the trailer will hold a few amps and a drum kit.


Trailer ain't bad either, only took 1 truck so am going to make a second trip on Monday


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1784935 said:


> Lots of these March storms look big then miss us entirely. In 2011 we had about four that were supposed to hit and we didn't get a flake. Some were exceeding a foot.


I can't hope hard enough... I can accept 2 inches and will plow happily at this point...


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1784960 said:


> Trailer ain't bad either, only took 1 truck so am going to make a second trip on Monday


I'm glad it sounds like its working out. If you get everything running you'll be all set. Thumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1784940 said:


> Commercial has a plant in Eden prairie?


Yup old Midwest plant


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ian didn't seem to sure about Tuesday, but what does he know!


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea;1784960 said:


> Trailer ain't bad either, only took 1 truck so am going to make a second trip on Monday


Nice! Cool that it worked out!


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1784950 said:


> You guys can't make it under there? It is tight but most trucks get in. The worst for that is Mueller. I like going there though.


Our Licence Plates are too high. If they mounted them on the side like I suggested we would fit. Wings wont fit.


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1784963 said:


> I'm glad it sounds like its working out. If you get everything running you'll be all set. Thumbs Up


That i is true


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1784964 said:


> Yup old Midwest plant


I'm hoping one of these days they build a new plant there. I wouldn't mind one in the White Bear area as well. Its the only area they don't have a plant.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1784972 said:


> I'm hoping one of these days they build a new plant there. I wouldn't mind one in the White Bear area as well. Its the only area they don't have a plant.


I am sure it's coming. If they would dig sown just 1 foot at EP most everyone would fit.


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1784963 said:


> I'm glad it sounds like its working out. If you get everything running you'll be all set. Thumbs Up


Now I half to make sure I can keep all of them busy. ...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1784969 said:


> Our Licence Plates are too high. If they mounted them on the side like I suggested we would fit. Wings wont fit.


Wow. Where the heck are they mounted? No way wings are getting under that place.


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1784976 said:


> Now I half to make sure I can keep all of them busy. ...


I'm sure it will happen for ya. If not, a few extra pieces of equipment aren't a bad thing. I like having extra everything.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1784977 said:


> Wow. Where the heck are they mounted? No way wings are getting under that place.


Spill shields are fixed and they are on top of that. Spills are a good 6 inches above cab.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SSS Inc.;1784972 said:


> I'm hoping one of these days they build a new plant there. I wouldn't mind one in the White Bear area as well. Its the only area they don't have a plant.


Schifskys isn't that far


----------



## SSS Inc.

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1784985 said:


> Schifskys isn't that far


Its right there but we won't be going there anytime soon.


----------



## SSS Inc.

This looks a little intimidating.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1784988 said:


> This looks a little intimidating.


No thanks, I will take 2 inches of snow so you guys can plow but not that please


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1784988 said:


> This looks a little intimidating.


About 12"???????


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1784988 said:


> This looks a little intimidating.


hope that moves north a bit. a little to close to me


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1784988 said:


> This looks a little intimidating.


PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE BE RIGHT!!!!!!!

I'll take 3 more of those before we call it a season.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1784992 said:


> About 12"???????


Somewhere around 12 slushy inches.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1784995 said:


> Somewhere around 12 slushy inches.


Sounds good to me.


----------



## banonea

Camden;1784994 said:


> PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE BE RIGHT!!!!!!!
> 
> I'll take 3 more of those before we call it a season.


I will take 3 as well just not 12" all at once


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1785001 said:


> I will take 3 as well just not 12" all at once


Yea that would hurt


----------



## banonea

From what kttc just said it looks like Tue/Wed storm, but it is still 5 days out and allot can change


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1785002 said:


> Yea that would hurt


Don't get me wrong, i will take all the 3" storms mother nature can throw at us just not all at once......


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1784988 said:


> This looks a little intimidating.


Mother....


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1785005 said:


> Don't get me wrong, i will take all the 3" storms mother nature can throw at us just not all at once......


See you need to be more specific, I thought you were talking about something else


----------



## Camden

banonea;1785001 said:


> I will take 3 as well just not 12" all at once


You're right, a foot of snow at this time of the year would be tough to move around. But I'm beginning to panic about the season being over so I'll take anything at this point.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1785009 said:


> See you need to be more specific, I thought you were talking about something else


Thats just wrong. ...


----------



## banonea

Camden;1785011 said:


> You're right, a foot of snow at this time of the year would be tough to move around. But I'm beginning to panic about the season being over so I'll take anything at this point.


We're not done yet, it ain't May yet........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1785015 said:


> We're not done yet, it ain't May yet........


Even when its may its not over. In Utah or Wyoming it snowed on 4th of July 30 some years ago. Neighbor used to live there. Thought it was insane


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1785017 said:


> Even when its may its not over. In Utah or Wyoming it snowed on 4th of July 30 some years ago. Neighbor used to live there. Thought it was insane


In '88 we were in Denver Co. Left to head further east on July 4.

When we left Denver, we went over a pass and at the top of the pass it was 31 and snowing.

Looks like I'd better dig the two plows out of the ice come Saturday when we are back.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1785033 said:


> Looks like I'd better dig the two plows out of the ice come Saturday when we are back.


Kinda looks like it... Hope you're having a good time with the fam


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks even more like I'd better get plows tidied up this weekend.

Having a pretty good time. Actually left the phone in the room yesterday and didn't care if anyone called.

Had 6 messages last night, guess I'll return them today.

No big deal. Will get to find out if mybplow works on my tractor for next year it looks like.


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;1785017 said:


> Even when its may its not over. In Utah or Wyoming it snowed on 4th of July 30 some years ago. Neighbor used to live there. Thought it was insane


You guys always see my posts about the Wasatch where my
Mom grew up.

We were there prolly 30 some odd years ago camping without a tent.
Woke up the next morning with snow coming downon us. 
And yrsits right on the Utah WYO border.


----------



## SnowGuy73

39° overcast calm

06:19


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS is up on percentages for Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday... Ugh!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Mikey showed 1-3" just to the north of I90 for tomorrow and less than an inch for most of the metro.


----------



## SnowGuy73

All the locals are talking about the big storm for Tuesday....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Marler says a few flakes tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1785067 said:


> Marler says a few flakes tomorrow.


Lil pickle says the same.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1785065 said:


> Mikey showed 1-3" just to the north of I90 for tomorrow and less than an inch for most of the metro.


As of 2 minutes ago NWS didn't have any amounts. On 5 last night it looked like a lot all over. Even the metro


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1785066 said:


> All the locals are talking about the big storm for Tuesday....


Maybe that's a good thing. When they jump the gun its usually a dud. When they lolly gag around and say maybe this or that then we get hammered


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1785066 said:


> All the locals are talking about the big storm for Tuesday....


So they jump on the bandwagon and now the 06z GFS run is at like nothing


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1785069 said:


> As of 2 minutes ago NWS didn't have any amounts. On 5 last night it looked like a lot all over. Even the metro


9 just showed tomorrows snow too, it also looks more impressive then they say.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1785070 said:


> Maybe that's a good thing. When they jump the gun its usually a dud. When they lolly gag around and say maybe this or that then we get hammered


These statements are true!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1785072 said:


> So they jump on the bandwagon and now the 06z GFS run is at like nothing


I love you right now!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1785075 said:


> I love you right now!


I was gonna comment, but I wont


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1785086 said:


> I was gonna comment, but I wont


Hahahahah!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak says potential for 6"+ somewhere in MN or WI......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1785100 said:


> Novak says potential for 6"+ somewhere in MN or WI......


They can have it in wi. 2-3 wouldn't be bad


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Don't like this


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1785100 said:


> Novak says potential for 6"+ somewhere in MN or WI......


For tomorrow?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

OC&D;1785108 said:


> For tomorrow?


I would think with Tuesday's "storm"


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1785102 said:


> They can have it in wi. .02-.03 wouldn't be bad


Fixed it for you!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1785105 said:


> Don't like this


Mine is similar.


----------



## ryde307

For you guys near WI. I just saw this.
"Town of Kinnickinnic SNOW REMOVAL The Town of Kinnickinnic would like to hire an Independent Contractor for snow clean up at the town hall, must be insured and bonded. Submit resume to: Attn: Town Clerk 1271 County Road J River Falls, WI 54022"


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1785108 said:


> For tomorrow?


Tuesday....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1785115 said:


> Fixed it for you!


Oh yeah that's what I meant. Dang decimal points


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## unit28

Looking into Tu night/ Wed
Problem with orographic lift slowing it down.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1785120 said:


> Oh yeah that's what I meant. Dang decimal points


Figured its what you meant.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1785122 said:


>


Funny the 32 line is so far north and yet snow. Upper air must be cold


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1785126 said:


> Funny the 32 line is so far north and yet snow. Upper air must be cold


I don't like the looks of tomorrow's forecast either.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1785072 said:


> So they jump on the bandwagon and now the 06z GFS run is at like nothing


um,, but just a little bit south and its like 12" still. It will move around a bit. Unless its in southern Iowa for about 4 runs straight I don't think we're out of the woods. It will be back on top of us and stronger sometime today, that's my guess 

-John Dee puts it North of the metro on Tuesday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1785132 said:


> um,, but just a little bit south and its like 12" still. It will move around a bit. Unless its in southern Iowa for about 4 runs straight I don't think we're out of the woods. It will be back on top of us and stronger sometime today, that's my guess
> 
> -John Dee puts it North of the metro on Tuesday.


If only he'd been right a couple times this season!


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1785135 said:


>


I really like that. At least for me


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1785132 said:


> um,, but just a little bit south and its like 12" still. It will move around a bit. Unless its in southern Iowa for about 4 runs straight I don't think we're out of the woods. It will be back on top of us and stronger sometime today, that's my guess
> 
> -John Dee puts it North of the metro on Tuesday.


Just wishful thinking I suppose... I didnt look at any maps... just the I State met gen which showed an inch or less at MSP


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1785126 said:


> Funny the 32 line is so far north and yet snow. Upper air must be cold


That's the high for the day could snow over night


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1785143 said:


> Just wishful thinking I suppose... I didnt look at any maps... just the I State met gen which showed an inch or less at MSP


Click the 3 boxes and it doesn't.


----------



## SnoFarmer

nice,,
8-10 of wet slop or fluffy lake effect.

I know, wet slop for me....

The local weather guessers have lost their edge.
John has been the guy lately.



SnowGuy73;1785135 said:


>


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;1785135 said:


>


Sweet!!! Snow !


----------



## Camden

I'm loving that map! I just hope it isn't 8" of concrete.


----------



## ryde307

It's 8" over a few days so it shouldn't be to bad. If anyone is in need of bulk salt I am pretty sure we have some extra we could sell.


----------



## qualitycut

Almost new 10 ft pj trailer and a 52 in exmark a little older with new motor last year. Has bagger and front rake. 2100.00 is that just a good deal or smoking deal? I will be selling the trailer.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1785132 said:


> um,, but just a little bit south and its like 12" still. It will move around a bit. Unless its in southern Iowa for about 4 runs straight I don't think we're out of the woods. It will be back on top of us and stronger sometime today, that's my guess
> 
> -John Dee puts it North of the metro on Tuesday.


Just trying to figure out how they come up with this. The model(s) are suggesting a large storm for next week that has not even formed yet in Colorado? How is this possible? Computers are just guessing just like you or I could.


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1785160 said:


> I'm loving that map! I just hope it isn't 8" of concrete.


It will be just for you, SSS and me because we want the snow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1785172 said:


> Almost new 10 ft pj trailer and a 52 in exmark a little older with new motor last year. Has bagger and front rake. 2100.00 is that just a good deal or smoking deal? I will be selling the trailer.


That's a hell of a deal!


----------



## SnowGuy73

I can't believe all of the wright stander x for sale on Craigslist.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1785172 said:


> Almost new 10 ft pj trailer and a 52 in exmark a little older with new motor last year. Has bagger and front rake. 2100.00 is that just a good deal or smoking deal? I will be selling the trailer.


Take it and run... the motor alone is probably more


----------



## Camden

Are any of you guys in Ramsey? I may need someone to remove a couple barricades after I sealcoat a parking lot there this spring. It doesn't make sense for me to drive back down to remove them so I'll just pay one of you to do it for me.

Edit: Or do any of you do sealcoating in that area? Maybe I'll just sub the job out to you. Let me know!


----------



## SnoFarmer

I think the spread is just a cya, most of the snow will fall on the 18th.



ryde307;1785161 said:


> It's 8" over a few days so it shouldn't be to bad. If anyone is in need of bulk salt I am pretty sure we have some extra we could sell.


----------



## SnowGuy73

What a shock its supposed to be windy with the snow too.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1785179 said:


> That's a hell of a deal!


Yea thats what I thought, my parents neighbor selling it


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1785184 said:


> Take it and run... the motor alone is probably more


Yea I need to see what size motor it is to make sure its not under powered. I think its a 23 or 25 kawi


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1785199 said:


> Yea thats what I thought, my parents neighbor selling it


Snach it up!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1785218 said:


> Snach it up!


Going to figure the trailer is 1400 new, mower has a 2 or 3 bag system on it with dethatcher, exactly what I'm looking for. Last year he wanted 3500


----------



## qualitycut

Well just got bent over at the vet for 500 for the damn dogs


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1785220 said:


> Going to figure the trailer is 1400 new, mower has a 2 or 3 bag system on it with dethatcher, exactly what I'm looking for. Last year he wanted 3500


Go over there with 20 $100 billsand tell its sold!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1785221 said:


> Well just got bent over at the vet for 500 for the damn dogs


I know how that goes!


----------



## BossPlow614

Looks like the Plowz thread has some action going on.


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1785234 said:


> Looks like the Plowz thread has some action going on.


Seen that earlier.... That will get chopped up soon!


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1785240 said:


> Seen that earlier.... That will get chopped up soon!


Unfortunately yes. And they exposed the truth of it too!


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1785244 said:


> Unfortunately yes. And they exposed the truth of it too!


Really, maybe I should check this out again.


----------



## Deershack

Camden;1785187 said:


> Are any of you guys in Ramsey? I may need someone to remove a couple barricades after I sealcoat a parking lot there this spring. It doesn't make sense for me to drive back down to remove them so I'll just pay one of you to do it for me.
> 
> Edit: Or do any of you do sealcoating in that area? Maybe I'll just sub the job out to you. Let me know!


Are you talking about the city or county


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1785245 said:


> Really, maybe I should check this out again.


I just read through it. Pretty funny, could get more heated if that syracuse lightscapes guy actually would defend himself.


----------



## BossPlow614

Andddddd MJD closed it down.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1785187 said:


> Are any of you guys in Ramsey? I may need someone to remove a couple barricades after I sealcoat a parking lot there this spring. It doesn't make sense for me to drive back down to remove them so I'll just pay one of you to do it for me.
> 
> Edit: Or do any of you do sealcoating in that area? Maybe I'll just sub the job out to you. Let me know!


Since when do you sealcoat? How big is it
? We go all over the place for sealcoating and paving.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1785172 said:


> Almost new 10 ft pj trailer and a 52 in exmark a little older with new motor last year. Has bagger and front rake. 2100.00 is that just a good deal or smoking deal? I will be selling the trailer.


To good to be true??


----------



## CityGuy

So tuesday sounds like it could be interesting? Rain/snow/sleet. It either needs to snow lots for the rest of the month or be done.


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1785254 said:


> Andddddd MJD closed it down.


It lasted a lot longer than I thought. Might have to start plowz II.


----------



## BossPlow614

Part of me wants it to snow just because a buddy of mine that goes by weather channel's percentages keeps saying it wont snow next week and I want to prove him wrong.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1785258 said:


> To good to be true??


Its my parents neighbor, he ow s a carpet cleaning and handyman/ maintainve company and one of his employees was going to mow. He no longer works there and the neighbor had cancer so I think hes just wanting to get rid of it.


----------



## Camden

Deershack;1785247 said:


> Are you talking about the city or county


The city! Sorry for not being specific on that :salute:


----------



## cbservicesllc

12z NAM went up a bit over the weekend and GFS is down again... for MSP


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1785273 said:


> 12z NAM went up a bit over the weekend and GFS is down again... for MSP


So far its moved south with the heaviest, now East in Wisconsin. I suppose next up will be North by Camden.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1785256 said:


> Since when do you sealcoat? How big is it
> ? We go all over the place for sealcoating and paving.


I haven't measured it in person, just on satellite. It's roughly 1/2 acre.

And I've been sealcoating for 2 seasons now. It came out of necessity. I take care of the outside maintenance at several dozen banks all over the state and I couldn't find anyone to sealcoat at some of the small locations in rural areas. It became so frustrating that I decided to just do it myself and it's surprisingly enjoyable.

I'm sure you see this as well but the amount of business I receive from word-of-mouth advertising once a job is completed is incredible. People walk into the bank and ask who did the job and the next thing you know you've got 5-6 jobs lined up in that town which pays enough for a return trip.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1785274 said:


> So far its moved south with the heaviest, now East in Wisconsin. I suppose next up will be North by Camden.


I'll take it! Daddy needs new shoes


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1785254 said:


> Andddddd MJD closed it down.


What'd I tell Ya!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1785262 said:


> It lasted a lot longer than I thought. Might have to start plowz II.


What a friggin joke.... nobody can ask any tough questions apparently...


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1785262 said:


> It lasted a lot longer than I thought. Might have to start plowz II.


There's an idea... "Plowz the deuce"


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;1785280 said:


> What a friggin joke.... nobody can ask any tough questions apparently...


If you send Mike a PM he'll respond and tell you why he did what he did. He actually seems like a decent guy so I get along with him pretty good (despite the fact he still deletes way too many of my posts).


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1785280 said:


> What a friggin joke.... nobody can ask any tough questions apparently...


Sure you can, as long as the money isn't going to Plowsite.... Notice ford, Chevrolet, and dodge threads never get shut down......


----------



## qualitycut

If I remember from a political post a few years back he's a democrat and you know what they think of free speech.Its only ok iif they agree with it and doesn't effect them in any way


----------



## BossPlow614

Plowz 2, now that would be funny!

I'm trying to find Lmn & Ocd in the crowd from last night, does anyone see them? :laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1785286 said:


> If I remember from a political post a few years back he's a democrat and you know what they think of free speech.Its only ok iif they agree with it and doesn't effect them in any way


Hahahahah!

Agreed!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sun is finally out here!


----------



## qualitycut

I can see some of my front lawn!


----------



## qualitycut

Sam kstp
Next week looks...interesting. *We've been hinting for awhile now at the potential for a powerful storm arriving Tuesday. *While confidence remains low on the exact impact, and I don't think we'll be able to nail down any potential snowfall until at least Sunday, latest data suggests the Twin Cities is in the storm track. *


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1785315 said:


> Same kstp
> Next week looks...interesting. *We've been hinting for awhile now at the potential for a powerful storm arriving Tuesday. *While confidence remains low on the exact impact, and I don't think we'll be able to nail down any potential snowfall until at least Sunday, latest data suggests the Twin Cities is in the storm track. *


Go away!.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1785314 said:


> I can see some of my front lawn!


Same here. To bad it'll be covered on Wednesday!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1785287 said:


> Plowz 2, now that would be funny!
> 
> I'm trying to find Lmn & Ocd in the crowd from last night, does anyone see them? :laughing:


Shoot. Forgot.... I was seeing my own skin show.

BTW, I have a LifeProof case on my S4, took it in the wave pool and shot lots of video (of my boys) with the cell phone.

Case really works.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hardly any snow left at the Dells.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1785315 said:


> Sam kstp
> Next week looks...interesting. *We've been hinting for awhile now at the potential for a powerful storm arriving Tuesday. *While confidence remains low on the exact impact, and I don't think we'll be able to nail down any potential snowfall until at least Sunday, latest data suggests the Twin Cities is in the storm track. *


pretty much it....
that barroclinic line and the deformation zone
is where it's at

and won't tomorrow be interesting?

Parts of NDAK under winter warning.
Hatched is imminent

if we get enough wrap around cold air could be slamming down here Sunday morning

-3 perhaps?

Storm for Sat is crossing the rockies now. It appears the comma head is north of Montana


----------



## SnowGuy73

It sure doesn't feel like 41°out.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1785322 said:


> Hardly any snow left at the Dells.


It's weird seeing that green stuff


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1785336 said:


> It's weird seeing that green stuff


Agreed. Big difference from here to there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

20 miles west of Tomah and the snow is back.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Where'd everyone go?


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1785276 said:


> I'll take it! Daddy needs new shoes


And more banana beer.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1785371 said:


> Where'd everyone go?


Dinner time.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1785372 said:


> And more banana beer.


That sounds awful!


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1785371 said:


> Where'd everyone go?


Had to go to the DR. with the mrs. Then it was dinner time. Now its watch the thread time.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1785374 said:


> That sounds awful!


Oh you don't know what your missing out on. Camden will give it a thumbs up.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1785375 said:


> Had to go to the DR. with the mrs. Then it was dinner time. Now its watch the thread time.


Any little Hamels yet?


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1785377 said:


> Any little Hamels yet?


Nope. We got other problems.


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1785371 said:


> Where'd everyone go?


Riding around with Ridgeview.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1785379 said:


> Riding around with Ridgeview.


With Mali D?


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1785381 said:


> With Mali D?


Nope.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

WTF is Yuhas thinking? Says the GFS track is putting heavy snow over the metro... the last 3 runs have had an inch or less... 24 hours behind is still accurate right?


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1785383 said:


> WTF is Yuhas thinking? Says the GFS track is putting heavy snow over the metro... the last 3 runs have had an inch or less... 24 hours behind is still accurate right?


Sometimes I really wonder if it's all about the ratings? This may/may not happen, please stay tuned.

The normal general public does not look at the various models like we do. They just go with what they are told by the weather heads.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1785383 said:


> WTF is Yuhas thinking? Says the GFS track is putting heavy snow over the metro... the last 3 runs have had an inch or less... 24 hours behind is still accurate right?


Thats funny that he would say the GFS specifically.

So far this winter the models have been most accurate when they initially show a storm coming like 4-5 days out(not the 10+ day stuff). 9 times out of 10 the model was more accurate at this point than 2 or 3 days before. I think it will come back. I'm kind of in Spring mode right now. I wouldn't mind either way but it is still the middle of March. payup

Edit: Nws' new graphic calls for Light wintery mix possible mon/tue.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1785373 said:


> Dinner time.


I'm eating and on plowsite


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Remember when they all get on the bandwagon together and so early it usually doesn't pan out


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Temps do seem to warm up after this snow moves through


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1785387 said:


> Thats funny that he would say the GFS specifically.
> 
> So far this winter the models have been most accurate when they initially show a storm coming like 4-5 days out(not the 10+ day stuff). 9 times out of 10 the model was more accurate at this point than 2 or 3 days before. I think it will come back. I'm kind of in Spring mode right now. I wouldn't mind either way but it is still the middle of March. payup
> 
> Edit: Nws' new graphic calls for Light wintery mix possible mon/tue.


*totally agree*
when I wrote this, it was about 3000 posts ago.....?

and our potential is still there for something

Not here specifically, or correct QPF, but it's there.
doesn't happen often at all on ext range models.

Originally Posted by unit28 
sat 03/15 18z 29 ° ese 7 sse 9 ............0.25

sun 03/16 06z 31 ° nw 11 nnw 27 ........0.27

sun 03/16 18z 28 ° nw 22 nnw 34 .........0.17

pretty damn far out there, was just looking

cold enough, windy enough and plenty of moisture
these are some mighty fine ingrediesnts for something big.............

#52966...........


----------



## unit28

another thing I don't like is weekend storms
and how NWS updates


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1785395 said:


> *totally agree*
> when I wrote this, it was about 3000 posts ago.....?
> 
> and our potential is still there for something
> 
> Not here specifically, or correct QPF, but it's there.
> doesn't happen often at all on ext range models.
> 
> Originally Posted by unit28
> sat 03/15 18z 29 ° ese 7 sse 9 ............0.25
> 
> sun 03/16 06z 31 ° nw 11 nnw 27 ........0.27
> 
> sun 03/16 18z 28 ° nw 22 nnw 34 .........0.17
> 
> pretty damn far out there, was just looking
> 
> cold enough, windy enough and plenty of moisture
> these are some mighty fine ingrediesnts for something big.............
> 
> #52966...........


So what are you saying? Snow Saturday and Sunday?


----------



## unit28

QPF potentials


----------



## qualitycut

Ha Novaks answers to people's questions are all "possibility for a lot of snow" or "significant snow "


----------



## SnowGuy73

What a sunset tonight.


----------



## Camden

Hamelfire;1785372 said:


> And more banana beer.


You got it!!



SnowGuy73;1785374 said:


> That sounds awful!


You don't know what you're missing. It's very tasty stuff! I haven't even shared any with my company, I just give them Blue Moon and say that's all I've got. The only downside of the Banana Beer is that it's spendy.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1785405 said:


> Ha Novaks answers to people's questions are all "possibility for a lot of snow" or "significant snow "


I'm with him. I would just stick with it. I hope he didn't issue his video too soon. :laughing: I need a travel impact map asap.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1785410 said:


> I'm with him. I would just stick with it. I hope he didn't issue his video too soon. :laughing: I need a travel impact map asap.


I'm guessing tomorrow, or Sunday for sure.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1785409 said:


> You got it!!
> 
> You don't know what you're missing. It's very tasty stuff! I haven't even shared any with my company, I just give them Blue Moon and say that's all I've got. The only downside of the Banana Beer is that it's spendy.


I took someone's word on apple beer..... Didn't pan out, ill stick with my Coors!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1785414 said:


> I took someone's word on apple beer..... Didn't pan out, ill stick with my Coors!


Yeah I'm not a fan of the apple crap ether


----------



## TKLAWN

Polarismalibu;1785418 said:


> Yeah I'm not a fan of the apple crap ether


You've got a bad attitude mister.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Another exciting high school game on.


----------



## TKLAWN

Atleast we got the Gophers.


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1785422 said:


> Atleast we got the Gophers.


Oh stop!!! That's just mean.

Had to turn it off finally.

Edit: Unless you're talking hockey.


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1785424 said:


> Oh stop!!! That's just mean.
> 
> Had to turn it off finally.
> 
> Edit: Unless you're talking hockey.


Unfortunately basketball. I figured they would loose, just not by 20.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If you don't think a lot of snow is gone, be out of town for 5 days (been up north Sunday-Monday, then left Wednesday-Friday) and there is a TON of snow gone.

Mid April for starts is EASILY doable at THIS point, even with a 6+" snow next week.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1785430 said:


> If you don't think a lot of snow is gone, be out of town for 5 days (been up north Sunday-Monday, then left Wednesday-Friday) and there is a TON of snow gone.
> 
> Mid April for starts is EASILY doable at THIS point, even with a 6+" snow next week.


They are saying below average temps for the next three weeks.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1785430 said:


> If you don't think a lot of snow is gone, be out of town for 5 days (been up north Sunday-Monday, then left Wednesday-Friday) and there is a TON of snow gone.
> 
> Mid April for starts is EASILY doable at THIS point, even with a 6+" snow next week.


Not for me. You guys left too many giant piles on Parking lots. :angry:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1785435 said:


> They are saying below average temps for the next three weeks.


Yeah but.......... Average is soon to be 50+.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1785436 said:


> Not for me. You guys left too many giant piles on Parking lots. :angry:


There is not one pile "on" any of my lots.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1785436 said:


> Not for me. You guys left too many giant piles on Parking lots. :angry:


They were talking about sweeping starting monday. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1785439 said:


> Yeah but.......... Average is soon to be 50+.


Thei saying low 30s I think through the month.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1785441 said:


> They were talking about sweeping starting monday. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


Thats a way good idea


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1785444 said:


> Thats a way good idea


Fits right in with their overall plan.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1785444 said:


> Thats a way good idea


We tried that last year 2 times and got snowed on.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1785451 said:


> We tried that last year 2 times and got snowed on.


Yea that along with all the people who rake the rocks and crap from the road back onto the road. I think they are about a month to early.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1785452 said:


> Yea that along with all the people who rake the rocks and crap from the road back onto the road. I think they are about a month to early.


We only do a few areas in the city and contract the rest out. Stuff for watershed. I think it has more to do with $$$$$$$$$


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1785451 said:


> We tried that last year 2 times and got snowed on.


I watched Shakopee sweeping in the snow last year. Streets are one thing but parking lots we usually shoot for the middle of April. A lot of times we have to wait for the lawn people to do their thing first. Screw that.  Last year it was about May first before we could do anything. Half the debris is under the snow piles. Three years ago it snowed three inches when we were out but it was mostly on the grass.....still kind of strange though. If its too wet we just make a mess.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1785454 said:


> We only do a few areas in the city and contract the rest out. Stuff for watershed. I think it has more to do with $$$$$$$$$


There is a lot of sand out there right now that will plug up the sewer system if not picked up before some big rains.

Who is doing it this year....Allied?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hmmmmm....


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1785454 said:


> We only do a few areas in the city and contract the rest out. Stuff for watershed. I think it has more to do with $$$$$$$$$


I did a lot of the stuff around the lakes when I worked for Northwest Landscape... somehow the City got caught hook line and sinker that air sweeping would be more environmental than regular brushes... way too much time spent on those city streets...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1785441 said:


> They were talking about sweeping starting monday. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


I was wondering when my city would start. I bet there's 2" or more of sand on main streets. 1/2" or so on side streets. A lot has already been washed into the sewer


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1785457 said:


> Hmmmmm....


Sounds like not much. We're screwed


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1785456 said:


> There is a lot of sand out there right now that will plug up the sewer system if not picked up before some big rains.
> 
> Who is doing it this year....Allied?


Some company out of Wisc. I heard.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1785460 said:


> Sounds like not much. We're screwed


My thinking exactly!


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1785458 said:


> I did a lot of the stuff around the lakes when I worked for Northwest Landscape... somehow the City got caught hook line and sinker that air sweeping would be more environmental than regular brushes... way too much time spent on those city streets...


I will say it can be less dusty and it is faster with a truck mount vs an pelican.


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;1785460 said:


> Sounds like not much. We're screwed


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## banonea

So what is it looking like for Rochester?


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1785459 said:


> I was wondering when my city would start. I bet there's 2" or more of sand on main streets. 1/2" or so on side streets. A lot has already been washed into the sewer


Our big problem is around the lake. The drains there go directly to the lake. So the watershed has some deal with the city.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1785455 said:


> I watched Shakopee sweeping in the snow last year. Streets are one thing but parking lots we usually shoot for the middle of April. A lot of times we have to wait for the lawn people to do their thing first. Screw that.  Last year it was about May first before we could do anything. Half the debris is under the snow piles. Three years ago it snowed three inches when we were out but it was mostly on the grass.....still kind of strange though. If its too wet we just make a mess.


I hear you on that. I really hate when people just blow it in the street like it is our problem. We see that a lot in the fall. Not a leaf in the yard and it's 3-4 feet deep at the curb. Hmmmm where did that come from.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1785467 said:


> I will say it can be less dusty and it is faster with a truck mount vs an pelican.


I tried to tell them to use brush sweepers to get the bulk then we could come in and air sweep... mid size air sweepers just dont have the guts to sweep a lot of sand in a timely fashion...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1785471 said:


> I hear you on that. I really hate when people just blow it in the street like it is our problem. We see that a lot in the fall. Not a leaf in the yard and it's 3-4 feet deep at the curb. Hmmmm where did that come from.


Funny... I do the exact opposite... blow everything from the street into the yard and suck it up... I like a clean curb


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1785473 said:


> I tried to tell them to use brush sweepers to get the bulk then we could come in and air sweep... mid size air sweepers just dont have the guts to sweep a lot of sand in a timely fashion...


That is true. The company we had last year that I will not name learned that the hard way. THey also learned that we do not allow on the job training in the city, unless a qualified operator is with them because the work looks like shi$.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1785474 said:


> Funny... I do the exact opposite... blow everything from the street into the yard and suck it up... I like a clean curb


It's usuallly HO that do it. From time to time I see a few lawn companies blowing a little into the street.


----------



## unit28

banonea;1785469 said:


> So what is it looking like for Rochester?


2"........sleet mixing in?


----------



## CityGuy

It's good to see that Freddie in gold rush left and went on his own and shoved it down the Hoffmans throats.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1785481 said:


> It's good to see that Freddie in gold rush left and went on his own and shoved it down the Hoffmans throats.


Really, nice!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1785480 said:


> 2"........sleet mixing in?


i could handle that. im sure to the west where I am will get hammered


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1785475 said:


> That is true. The company we had last year that I will not name learned that the hard way. THey also learned that we do not allow on the job training in the city, unless a qualified operator is with them because the work looks like shi$.


Did I name them already?


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1785489 said:


> Did I name them already?


Nope.................


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1785491 said:


> Nope.................


&^%$Kor?...


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1785494 said:


> &^%$Kor?...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1785496 said:


>


Ahh.........That makes sense.

Sweeping has a high turnover rate. I like running Pelicans.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1785498 said:


> Ahh.........That makes sense.
> 
> Sweeping has a high turnover rate. I like running Pelicans.


This must be you then..... Turned over in a pelican!








Hahahahah!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1785502 said:


> This must be you then..... Turned over in a pelican!
> 
> Hahahahah!


I'm not sure what the heck you would have to do for that to happen. I have been a little all over the road when going full speed but even though they are tall there is a lot of weight low especially with a load in the hopper. Driver was most likely on the right side of that thing so he would me on the ground side. Scary! Looks like the top of the cab is shifted over several inches. I wish ours would turnover so its easier to grease and repair.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1785505 said:


> I'm not sure what the heck you would have to do for that to happen. I have been a little all over the road when going full speed but even though they are tall there is a lot of weight low especially with a load in the hopper. Driver was most likely on the right side of that thing so he would me on the ground side. Scary! Looks like the top of the cab is shifted over several inches.


I was thinking the same.... How in the hell do you do that.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1785507 said:


> I was thinking the same.... How in the hell do you do that.


I keep looking at the picture trying to figure it out. You can run those in circles at full speed.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1785509 said:


> I keep looking at the picture trying to figure it out. You can run those in circles at full speed.


I'm not that bored tonight!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1785510 said:


> I'm not that bored tonight!


I am. Took a break from HS basketball to study the picture.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1785511 said:


> I am. Took a break from HS basketball to study the picture.


Hahahahah. Have fun with that.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1785512 said:


> Hahahahah. Have fun with that.


Gave up on the picture and the Basketball. Watching Diners, Drive ins and Dives.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1785514 said:


> Gave up on the picture and the Basketball. Watching Diners, Drive ins and Dives.


Never seen that show, hear good things though.


----------



## andersman02

Alright so who's heading downtown tonight!!


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1785505 said:


> I'm not sure what the heck you would have to do for that to happen. I have been a little all over the road when going full speed but even though they are tall there is a lot of weight low especially with a load in the hopper. Driver was most likely on the right side of that thing so he would me on the ground side. Scary! Looks like the top of the cab is shifted over several inches. I wish ours would turnover so its easier to grease and repair.


They just wanted to grease it and change a tire.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1785509 said:


> I keep looking at the picture trying to figure it out. You can run those in circles at full speed.


Meet at your place??


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1785519 said:


> Meet at your place??


I can probably be at his shop within a few minutes!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1785519 said:


> Meet at your place??


To run sweepers in circles at full speed??


----------



## SnowGuy73

andersman02;1785516 said:


> Alright so who's heading downtown tonight!!


What's going on downtown?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1785521 said:


> I can probably be at his shop within a few minutes!


It's going to take me longer than that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1785522 said:


> To run sweepers in circles at full speed??


Ill bring the beer, you provide the sweepers!


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1785522 said:


> To run sweepers in circles at full speed??


Yep!! I got a case of beer!


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1785505 said:


> I'm not sure what the heck you would have to do for that to happen. I have been a little all over the road when going full speed but even though they are tall there is a lot of weight low especially with a load in the hopper. Driver was most likely on the right side of that thing so he would me on the ground side. Scary! Looks like the top of the cab is shifted over several inches. I wish ours would turnover so its easier to grease and repair.


THe pic may not show the whole situation. Not that I know just guessing.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1785521 said:


> I can probably be at his shop within a few minutes!


You probably could. I was at NAPA about five times last week and never saw ya. Then I was at Taco Bell and on the way back drove by the one fire station looking for a Red Chevy. Still no luck.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1785528 said:


> You probably could. I was at NAPA about five times last week and never saw ya. Then I was at Taco Bell and on the way back drove by the one fire station looking for a Red Chevy. Still no luck.


I'm not sure which station that would be. Both of them that you would've driven by coming from taco bell are off of vierling.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1785526 said:


> Yep!! I got a case of beer!





SnowGuy73;1785525 said:


> Ill bring the beer, you provide the sweepers!


I have a fridge.

I'd have to start you guys out on a little Tennant Sweeper.

Speaking of shop entertainment I have been thinking for a few years that I want to build a go-kart track around the perimeter and get like four of them and race. I think it would be fun but so far I'm the only one on board.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1785530 said:


> I'm not sure which station that would be. Both of them that you would've driven by coming from taco bell are off of vierling.


The one right before the bend in the road that heads to the south side of Canterbury. I think there are some apartments or townhomes up a big hill to the east.


----------



## banonea

Calling 1" or less here tomorrow than sloppy mon tru we'd next week here


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1785532 said:


> I have a fridge.
> 
> I'd have to start you guys out on a little Tennant Sweeper.
> 
> Speaking of shop entertainment I have been thinking for a few years that I want to build a go-kart track around the perimeter and get like four of them and race. I think it would be fun but so far I'm the only one on board.


I'm in!.........


----------



## cbservicesllc

Just got home from the auto show... its friggin #slickery out!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1785533 said:


> The one right before the bend in the road that heads to the south side of Canterbury. I think there are some apartments or townhomes up a big hill to the east.


Yup, station 1, my station.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1785537 said:


> Just got home from the auto show... its friggin #slickery out!


Ya it is!....


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1785538 said:


> Yup, station 1, my station.


Can I bring the kid over for tour? I saw about 50 school kids last year taking turns with a hose.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1785541 said:


> Can I bring the kid over for tour? I saw about 50 school kids last year taking turns with a hose.


Sure. When do you wanna come over?


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1785541 said:


> Can I bring the kid over for tour? I saw about 50 school kids last year taking turns with a hose.


Does the ghetto not do fire prevention?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1785544 said:


> Does the ghetto not do fire prevention?


Do you watch the news at all?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1785545 said:


> Do you watch the news at all?


That is the reason behind the question.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I like the look of 5 weather. Hope for their track #2. They show 46 for next Friday with rain and thunder


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1785549 said:


> That is the reason behind the question.


Hahahahah!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1785550 said:


> I like the look of 5 weather. Hope for their track #2. They show 46 for next Friday with rain and thunder


It'll change.


----------



## BossPlow614

andersman02;1785516 said:


> Alright so who's heading downtown tonight!!


2 weeks & ill be there again!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1785542 said:


> Sure. When do you wanna come over?


Not sure as I don't get the kids out that way much. The now 5 yr. old would love it. Next time I have him out in Shakopee I'll message ya if you're around.



Green Grass;1785544 said:


> Does the ghetto not do fire prevention?


Nope. Let it burn! I better not be in the ghetto for what I pay in Property Taxes. :crying:

On a side note I have one of those Cars2Go parked right in front of my house. Kids thought it would be funny if I parked so it can't get out. Maybe I should watch what I say in front of them.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1785556 said:


> Not sure as I don't get the kids out that way much. The now 5 yr. old would love it. Next time I have him out in Shakopee I'll message ya if you're around.
> 
> Nope. Let it burn! I better not be in the ghetto for what I pay in Property Taxes. :crying:
> 
> On a side note I have one of those Cars2Go parked right in front of my house. Kids thought it would be funny if I parked so it can't get out. Maybe I should watch what I say in front of them.


We have seen the cars in your hood on blocks!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1785556 said:


> Not sure as I don't get the kids out that way much. The now 5 yr. old would love it. Next time I have him out in Shakopee I'll message ya if you're around.
> 
> Nope. Let it burn! I better not be in the ghetto for what I pay in Property Taxes. :crying:
> 
> On a side note I have one of those Cars2Go parked right in front of my house. Kids thought it would be funny if I parked so it can't get out. Maybe I should watch what I say in front of them.


Sounds good.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1785557 said:


> We have seen the cars in your hood on blocks!


That is true. That one surprised me a bit, don't see much crime around here actually. Except someone stole my daughters Barbie Bike last summer. Who would do that! Hooligans.


----------



## CityGuy

DId anyone else see the story with MFD partnering with other departments and the state fire marshal about the high number of fire related deaths this year? I think it was on the 11. They had a trailer with 2 cut away rooms that thy can light on fire and did light the front 1. The only problem with it was the fact that they lit the front room only a few feet from the MFD suburban that was still hooked to the trailer. 

You want to talk about fire prevention and then you do something stupid like that.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1785562 said:


> DId anyone else see the story with MFD partnering with other departments and the state fire marshal about the high number of fire related deaths this year? I think it was on the 11. They had a trailer with 2 cut away rooms that thy can light on fire and did light the front 1. The only problem with it was the fact that they lit the front room only a few feet from the MFD suburban that was still hooked to the trailer.
> 
> You want to talk about fire prevention and then you do something stupid like that.


Remember MFD no experience required.


----------



## qualitycut

Interesting article. Sorry Hamel
http://www.ijreview.com/2014/03/121250-government-workers-cost-45-private-industry/


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1785566 said:


> Interesting article. Sorry Hamel
> http://www.ijreview.com/2014/03/121250-government-workers-cost-45-private-industry/


Short but to the point.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hey I was right........GFS explodes on Camden now. Next stop right back on us. :laughing:


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1785568 said:


> Hey I was right........GFS explodes on Camden now. Next stop right back on us. :laughing:


I hope you're right! Aside from the ice event we had last week this whole month has been a big bust.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1785566 said:


> Interesting article. Sorry Hamel
> http://www.ijreview.com/2014/03/121250-government-workers-cost-45-private-industry/


I will take it!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1785568 said:


> Hey I was right........GFS explodes on Camden now. Next stop right back on us. :laughing:


Nope, keep it north.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS percentages are back down..... Were screwed!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1785577 said:


> NWS percentages are back down..... Were screwed!


This is probably most accurate...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1785579 said:


> This is probably most accurate...


Which part?

Haha.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1785580 said:


> Which part?
> 
> Haha.


The part where we're screwed because the percentages came down...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Forecast is looking good for snow! I sure hope it's right


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NAM is WAY north this morning.

Found out last night that one of my trucks dumped all of the fluid while I was out of town, for no real reason, it was just sitting there. Looks like I had a seal dry out? Or crack??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Forecast discussion says hold on to your britches.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1785600 said:


> Forecast discussion says hold on to your britches.


For who and where?


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1785588 said:


> The part where we're screwed because the percentages came down...


Sounds about right.


----------



## SnowGuy73

23° overcast calm

07:22


----------



## SnowGuy73

Percentages are back up...


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu says .1" Monday, nothing Tuesday.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1785612 said:


> Percentages are back up...


Mine are still the same. Been 50% rain snow for a few days. Now its been 40% of freezing rain since yesterday . Accu says 1-2" of snow today and really nothing next week. But then they have been more wrong than john dee


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1785618 said:


> Mine are still the same. Been 50% rain snow for a few days. Now its been 40% of freezing rain since yesterday . Accu says 1-2" of snow today and really nothing next week. But then they have been more wrong than john dee


Mine was down to 30% last night of a wintery mix, back to 50% now.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Wow. Accu has a couple 60's in a couple weeks


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1785622 said:


> Mine was down to 30% last night of a wintery mix, back to 50% now.


I don't get why the metro changes so much. The last few mine have stayed pretty steady since that storm we were to get 1-3 then it went to 3-5 then 4-8 in hours.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Anyone hit a water shut off in the middle of a drive before? I have some town home that have them. Last hit I ripped 2 out. This year they say I hit one. I didn't use a plow there and its pointing towards the house. And supposedly it broke the water main. House has been empty since 2-6-14. Its getting dug up on Monday and expect my insurance to pay for it. Does it make since that mower with blower could break a water main? The shut off valve works. It also looks like its been hit a long time ago since its rusty. I know it stuck up as I hit with a mower and blower years back and it get hit at the first snow. We don't go real fast since we know its there


----------



## jimslawnsnow




----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1785623 said:


> Wow. Accu has a couple 60's in a couple weeks


That'd be nice.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1785627 said:


> Anyone hit a water shut off in the middle of a drive before? I have some town home that have them. Last hit I ripped 2 out. This year they say I hit one. I didn't use a plow there and its pointing towards the house. And supposedly it broke the water main. House has been empty since 2-6-14. Its getting dug up on Monday and expect my insurance to pay for it. Does it make since that mower with blower could break a water main? The shut off valve works. It also looks like its been hit a long time ago since its rusty. I know it stuck up as I hit with a mower and blower years back and it get hit at the first snow. We don't go real fast since we know its there


I did a few years back. The city came out and fixes it being it was within the city's right of way. That one doesn't look to be in the right of way.

I'm guessing your mower didn't do it. When I hit mine it shook the hell out of the truck, I thought I tore the plow off the truck. You would've know if you hit it, believe me!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yuhas says snow north and west of the cities for Tuesday. More of s rain snow mix here.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1785630 said:


> I did a few years back. The city came out and fixes it being it was within the city's right of way. That one doesn't look to be in the right of way.
> 
> I'm guessing your mower didn't do it. When I hit mine it shook the hell out of the truck, I thought I tore the plow off the truck. You would've know if you hit it, believe me!


Did it break the water line underground?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1785639 said:


> Yuhas says snow north and west of the cities for Tuesday. More of s rain snow mix here.


I saw that. Hope we get lucky


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1785599 said:


> NAM is WAY north this morning.
> 
> Found out last night that one of my trucks dumped all of the fluid while I was out of town, for no real reason, it was just sitting there. Looks like I had a seal dry out? Or crack??


Or sabotage?


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1785566 said:


> Interesting article. Sorry Hamel
> http://www.ijreview.com/2014/03/121250-government-workers-cost-45-private-industry/


Little high but pretty close.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I think the GFS will just continue to move counter clock wise around us. Like I mentioned last night it was on us, then South, East, North, And now a bit west but showing 0.55" of precip for the metro.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1785627 said:


> Anyone hit a water shut off in the middle of a drive before? I have some town home that have them. Last hit I ripped 2 out. This year they say I hit one. I didn't use a plow there and its pointing towards the house. And supposedly it broke the water main. House has been empty since 2-6-14. Its getting dug up on Monday and expect my insurance to pay for it. Does it make since that mower with blower could break a water main? The shut off valve works. It also looks like its been hit a long time ago since its rusty. I know it stuck up as I hit with a mower and blower years back and it get hit at the first snow. We don't go real fast since we know its there


You mean the curb box?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1785640 said:


> Did it break the water line underground?


If I remember right it did, there wasn't water shooting out or anything but Ya.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1785645 said:


> Or sabotage?


^^ Sounds Plausable

I'd check the drain plug. Should be able to see where it was coming from I would think. We have had a lot of trucks and equipment with strange problems but never the loss of all the oil just sitting over a few days. That's weird.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1785628 said:


>


How far off center line is that? THe burb box is the responsibility of the city. Anyhting before it and to the water line in the citys problem. From there to the house is the HO problem.


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1785662 said:


>


This will ease SSS' mind, he's been watching for this!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1785662 said:


>


Oh dear.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1785670 said:


> Oh dear.......


Told you it'd be today!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1785660 said:


> How far off center line is that? THe burb box is the responsibility of the city. Anyhting before it and to the water line in the citys problem. From there to the house is the HO problem.


I am thinking is broke after the shut off since the water valve shut the water off.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1785671 said:


> Told you it'd be today!


You were right. And totals will follow sometime tomorrow night?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1785662 said:


>


For once I'm in the low inpact


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1785675 said:


> For once I'm in the low inpact


That will change.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1785674 said:


> You were right. And totals will follow sometime tomorrow night?


Ya, your probably right there. If not tomorrow night for sure right away Monday morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1785675 said:


> For once I'm in the low inpact


I need a 50 mile northwest shift!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1785677 said:


> That will change.


You are correct.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1785677 said:


> That will change.


His stuff normally stays pretty close to the same


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1785681 said:


> I need a 75 mile northwest shift!


More like it.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I suppose I should get out of bed. My dad's been driving the '06 around. That's the one that leaked the fluid.

I have one with a bad headlight, gonna run that one to the shop, then get some fluid so I can check out this plow.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1785685 said:


> I suppose I should get out of bed. My dad's been driving the '06 around. That's the one that leaked the fluid.
> 
> I have one with a bad headlight, gonna run that one to the shop, then get some fluid so I can check out this plow.


Geez, you really have the worst luck. Next week though I have to have a wiring harness put on my ford 6.0. They rigged it up to last an hour and screw me on a trade in value


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;1785691 said:


> Geez, you really have the worst luck. Next week though I have to have a wiring harness put on my ford 6.0. They rigged it up to last an hour and screw me on a trade in value


The injector wiring harness? I had to do mine earlier this winter


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Geez..... Better pay my subs, have a flat tire on my '13 too.


Actually, fluid leak was the hose gave out to the main lift cylinder. Just gotucky and it happened at the house.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1785630 said:


> I did a few years back. The city came out and fixes it being it was within the city's right of way. That one doesn't look to be in the right of way.
> 
> I'm guessing your mower didn't do it. When I hit mine it shook the hell out of the truck, I thought I tore the plow off the truck. You would've know if you hit it, believe me!


One of my guys hit one last winter... like Snow says, you'd know you hit it... they don't move easy


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;1785698 said:


> The injector wiring harness? I had to do mine earlier this winter


Yes. It has 2 plug ins that go to the FICM and then down to the 8 injectors. How much was yours? I was quoted around 560


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1785684 said:


> More like it.......


Agreed!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1785627 said:


> Anyone hit a water shut off in the middle of a drive before? I have some town home that have them. Last hit I ripped 2 out. This year they say I hit one. I didn't use a plow there and its pointing towards the house. And supposedly it broke the water main. House has been empty since 2-6-14. Its getting dug up on Monday and expect my insurance to pay for it. Does it make since that mower with blower could break a water main? The shut off valve works. It also looks like its been hit a long time ago since its rusty. I know it stuck up as I hit with a mower and blower years back and it get hit at the first snow. We don't go real fast since we know its there


Those shut offs are the cities responsibility, they just replaced some at a townhome we do because they were sticking up. They are way up the drive. The association was responsible for the fixing of driveway where the cut out though.


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;1785725 said:


> Yes. It has 2 plug ins that go to the FICM and then down to the 8 injectors. How much was yours? I was quoted around 560


$840. Had it done at the ford dealer. Valve cover gaskets were done too since they were already in there. About half and half, parts to labor


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Think the 3/4" of moisture might be a problem? Even at an 8:1 ratio that would be 6" of snowman making snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NAM now shows everyone getting it, SnoFarmer with .8" of moisture and it hardly even getting to the cities before 6 pm Tuesday.


----------



## SnoFarmer

.8" of moisture is going to =8" of snow? 
they were trying to sell 8" + yesterday.

Wasn't Wednesday the big snow day?
How things change in a few hrs...
Thanks for the update.



LwnmwrMan22;1785749 said:


> NAM now shows everyone getting it, SnoFarmer with .8" of moisture and it hardly even getting to the cities before 6 pm Tuesday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1785749 said:


> NAM now shows everyone getting it, SnoFarmer with .8" of moisture and it hardly even getting to the cities before 6 pm Tuesday.


Ugh..........


----------



## SnoFarmer

I don't think ripping off the cap or the first section of down pipe would damage the main as they are not connected.
All the down pipe does is keep the hole open so the key can be lowered on to the valve to turn the valve on or off.

I bet it froze.



jimslawnsnow;1785627 said:


> And supposedly it broke the water main. e


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1785749 said:


> NAM now shows everyone getting it, SnoFarmer with .8" of moisture and it hardly even getting to the cities before 6 pm Tuesday.


Latest meteogram for MSP... I have it at 15:1... P-type the issue?











SnoFarmer;1785760 said:


> I don't think ripping off the cap or the first section of down pipe would damage the main as they are not connected.
> All the down pipe does is keep the hole open so the key can be lowered on to the valve to turn the valve on or off.
> 
> I bet it froze.


I would have to agree.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1785762 said:


> Latest meteogram for MSP... I have it at 15:1... P-type the issue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have to agree.


Couple of agreements. P-type issues, if it comes through as a rain snow mix, but if it hits overnight, will it be more snow?

I agree that hitting the cover wouldn't break the main. There wouldn't be the movement in the pipe 6' down.

The cover wouldn't have enough strength to pull it straight up.


----------



## Camden

SnoFarmer;1785760 said:


> I don't think ripping off the cap or the first section of down pipe would damage the main as they are not connected.
> All the down pipe does is keep the hole open so the key can be lowered on to the valve to turn the valve on or off.
> 
> I bet it froze.


That pipe isn't connected but it's still close enough to do damage to the valve.

But your theory about it being frozen is probably correct. The frost around here has been pushed down several feet further than usual....especially in areas that aren't snow covered (like driveways).


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1785745 said:


> Think the 3/4" of moisture might be a problem? Even at an 8:1 ratio that would be 6" of snowman making snow.


That for tuesday if I read that right?


----------



## CityGuy

SnoFarmer;1785760 said:


> I don't think ripping off the cap or the first section of down pipe would damage the main as they are not connected.
> All the down pipe does is keep the hole open so the key can be lowered on to the valve to turn the valve on or off.
> 
> I bet it froze.


I agree but if the shattered pieces fell down the shaft and the key cannnot be placed on the valve then they would have to dig it.


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1785769 said:


> That pipe isn't connected but it's still close enough to do damage to the valve.
> 
> But your theory about it being frozen is probably correct. The frost around here has been pushed down several feet further than usual....especially in areas that aren't snow covered (like driveways).


I heard the other day at work that the dig crews are putting foam around all the digs because of the deep frost.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ramsey County is patching 96 in WBL today. I thought overtime budgets were blown out of the water??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1785772 said:


> That for tuesday if I read that right?


That would be noon Tuesday. NAM doesn't have it to the cities until later.

Unit said it's going to slow down.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1785778 said:


> Ramsey County is patching 96 in WBL today. I thought overtime budgets were blown out of the water??


A lot of cities/county's are starting to staff on weekends or doing shift changes for needed work. Our parks dept has that.


----------



## unit28

going into Tuesday

look at the L low pressure cyclogenesis.
The oblong circles are going to bring some southerlies with
from at least TX.

The wind barbs are indicating pretty close to straight lines near the eye,
could mean a squall. but being heavily banded.
East side of the cyclo will be warmest before the passing.

NW side is heavier, but really looks to be filling in with moisture
along the western backside of it.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1785778 said:


> Ramsey County is patching 96 in WBL today. I thought overtime budgets were blown out of the water??


They will find money somewhere, like the taxpayers.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1785778 said:


> Ramsey County is patching 96 in WBL today. I thought overtime budgets were blown out of the water??


Must have enough complaints...


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1785784 said:


> going into Tuesday
> 
> look at the L low pressure cyclogenesis.
> The oblong circles are going to bring some southerlies with
> from at least TX.
> 
> The wind barbs are indicating pretty close to straight lines near the eye,
> could mean a squall. but being heavily banded.
> East side of the cyclo will be warmest before the passing.
> 
> NW side is heavier, but really looks to be filling in with moisture
> along the western backside of it.


So snow or rain? Or both? And when you say straight lines you talking winds?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1785780 said:


> Unit said it's going to slow down.


Maybe slow enough one of my guy gets back from vacation just in time on Wednesday???


----------



## Camden

Hamelfire;1785777 said:


> I heard the other day at work that the dig crews are putting foam around all the digs because of the deep frost.


In my town there's a broken water main right in front of a private school. The city said the frost is too deep to dig it up right now so they're letting the water gush down the middle of the street. It's really a sight to see.

I don't believe for a second that the line can't be repaired right now but it's not my call.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;1785769 said:


> That pipe isn't connected but it's still close enough to do damage to the valve.
> 
> But your theory about it being frozen is probably correct. The frost around here has been pushed down several feet further than usual....especially in areas that aren't snow covered (like driveways).


I know the valve has no damage at least on the in coming side because it shuts off


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1785784 said:


> going into Tuesday
> 
> look at the L low pressure cyclogenesis.
> The oblong circles are going to bring some southerlies with
> from at least TX.
> 
> The wind barbs are indicating pretty close to straight lines near the eye,
> could mean a squall. but being heavily banded.
> East side of the cyclo will be warmest before the passing.
> 
> NW side is heavier, but really looks to be filling in with moisture
> along the western backside of it.


So basically we're screwed?


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1785793 said:


> In my town there's a broken water main right in front of a private school. The city said the frost is too deep to dig it up right now so they're letting the water gush down the middle of the street. It's really a sight to see.
> 
> I don't believe for a second that the line can't be repaired right now but it's not my call.


Our guys are leaving some because of the cost to thaw the ground. If it's bad or no water to a residence at all they will fix it. If it can wait it will sit.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1785796 said:


> I know the valve has no damage at least on the in coming side because it shuts off


I think you have zero responsibility... these things break all the time depending on age and type of material... add in major frost we havent seen in decades and this is incidental damage... just like my frost heaved driveway at my townhome...


----------



## unit28

about 4000 posts ago I showed the potential for about 1/2 inch precip
this is the updated preciptable water map....er, PWAT map from the NAM.
this looks like it's going to cover some ground

just need to check the potential dendritic growth zone, deformation from liquid to frozen, the RH, dews, pops and temps. etc etc etc.

the other day the line was over me for the deformation zone.
the storms usually have the best potential for that on the NW side
of the eye.

I'll be back..............................


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1785807 said:


> about 4000 posts ago I showed the potential for about 1/2 inch precip
> this is the updated preciptable water map....er, PWAT map from the NAM.
> this looks like it's going to cover some ground
> 
> just need to check the potential dendritic growth zone, deformation from liquid to frozen, the RH, dews, pops and temps. etc etc etc.
> 
> the other day the line was over me for the deformation zone.
> the storms usually have the best potential for that on the NW side
> of the eye.
> 
> I'll be back..............................


Sure...... Why not.......


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1785778 said:


> Ramsey County is patching 96 in WBL today. I thought overtime budgets were blown out of the water??


I bet they get like Thursday and Friday off next week.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1785812 said:


> I bet they get like Thursday and Friday off next week.


I'm guessing different budgets......


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1785790 said:


> So snow or rain? Or both? And when you say straight lines you talking winds?


upper air winds is what I looked at


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1785812 said:


> I bet they get like Thursday and Friday off next week.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1785823 said:


>


What's Thursday / Friday?


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1785824 said:


> What's Thursday / Friday?


Days of the week. They apply when you have city jobs.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1785827 said:


> Days of the week. They apply when you have city jobs.


Hahahaha..


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1785824 said:


> What's Thursday / Friday?


Nothing. Just agreeing with him. Like I said before a lot of cities are starting to do this. There is talk of the new hire for next year during the winter having an odd shift such as Wednesday thru Sunday. So we have 7 day a week coverage.


----------



## qualitycut

Well I guess im headed to st Paul for a bit then the wild game. Wish it was warmer so the girls would be dressed a littl skimpier


----------



## unit28

thinking the arrowhead could get 12-15
nah......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1785812 said:


> I bet they get like Thursday and Friday off next week.


I wish my city would do that for plowing. Plow when it snows then give them days off so they get 40 and no over time


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1785807 said:


> about 4000 posts ago I showed the potential for about 1/2 inch precip
> this is the updated preciptable water map....er, PWAT map from the NAM.
> this looks like it's going to cover some ground
> 
> just need to check the potential dendritic growth zone, deformation from liquid to frozen, the RH, dews, pops and temps. etc etc etc.
> 
> the other day the line was over me for the deformation zone.
> the storms usually have the best potential for that on the NW side
> of the eye.
> 
> I'll be back..............................


So, just to recap... the deformation zone is where the rain/ snow transition occurs and the heaviest snow band sets up on the NW side of the storms eye?


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1785845 said:


> I wish my city would do that for plowing. Plow when it snows then give them days off so they get 40 and no over time


Mine does!...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1785846 said:


> So, just to recap... the deformation zone is where the rain/ snow transition occurs and the heaviest snow band sets up on the NW side of the storms eye?


In layman's terms...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Another Racket..... Quickbooks tells me I need to upgrade to 2014 because 2011 Pro isn't supported anymore for assisted payroll, so I can't run my weather related (snow plowing) payroll through Quickbooks after May 15.

$250 for a new version.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1785849 said:


> Mine does!...


If mine had no snow all week and know a snow is forecasted over the weekend they don't give them time off then won't plow until Monday at 2-5 am. Except if its end of the year with money left in the budget which makes my blood boil about government but that's another rant


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1785855 said:


> Another Racket..... Quickbooks tells me I need to upgrade to 2014 because 2011 Pro isn't supported anymore for assisted payroll, so I can't run my weather related (snow plowing) payroll through Quickbooks after May 15.
> 
> $250 for a new version.


Mine says that too. Now Im just waiting for when they won't let me email invoices anymore. That's what pissed me off


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1785860 said:


> Mine says that too. Now Im just waiting for when they won't let me email invoices anymore. That's what pissed me off


I sent you a pm about truck info


----------



## unit28

look at the 900 to 925 MB temps,
that's above surface and close to the deformation zone,

I see where +9 and -9 temps are

the other thing is how the cyclogenesis performs with upper winds,
some will shear with the straight lines which appears on the east side

I'm thinking squall on the direct west side coming through, with thin banding

Temps on the west side uppers wil be colder as the cyclone wraps cold air southward.
So snow there, and upper tier.

Upper tier seems to carry some LES back into extreme N central and arrowhead.................

this is the low pressure, eye centered on the border
Warm air advection will cause greater isentropic lift farther north due to straight line southerlies

eye is centered with heavy east side winds flowing north for isentropic lift into the Superior,
Isotherms relaxing in the upper tier as the cyclo wraps around, pulling colder air back on the west side of the storm, jetting back down sothward, should be a sharp cut off west central and south


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So what he is saying is....that storm in southern MN, where the 12" was about 20 -30 miles wide.... Likely scenario again, but where exactly???


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1785865 said:


> So what he is saying is....that storm in southern MN, where the 12" was about 20 -30 miles wide.... Likely scenario again, but where exactly???


Probably right over you, me, and snowguy...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1785855 said:


> Another Racket..... Quickbooks tells me I need to upgrade to 2014 because 2011 Pro isn't supported anymore for assisted payroll, so I can't run my weather related (snow plowing) payroll through Quickbooks after May 15.
> 
> $250 for a new version.


This why I started using Pro Plus... its a monthly subscription so QB updates whenever rhey have a new release... I bundled it with payroll at the time so i'm paying like $20 or $25 a month for Pro and Payroll (cant remember if its enhanced or assisted, whichever one collects and files taxes for you)


----------



## qualitycut

Wow some skimpy outfits damn, I will yet and sneek a pic or two when the gf isn't looking


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1785862 said:


> I sent you a pm about truck info


Sent u back call ans talk to him


----------



## unit28

what if I just show a map that pertains what I'm talking about in accumulation?......


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1785867 said:


> Probably right over you, me, and snowguy...


Probably right. And the guys that do want snow wont get it!


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1785879 said:


> what if I just show a map that pertains what I'm talking about in accumulation?......


I still don't get it....


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1785869 said:


> Wow some skimpy outfits damn, I will yet and sneek a pic or two when the gf isn't looking


We are waiting.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1785879 said:


> what if I just show a map that pertains what I'm talking about in accumulation?......


Bingo... that works!  You should write a snow forecasting for dummies book!


----------



## Polarismalibu

unit28;1785836 said:


> thinking the arrowhead could get 12-15
> nah......


It would be cool if they did. We had planned on taking the sleds up there in two weeks


----------



## qualitycut

I got a buttie short pic


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1785917 said:


> I got a buttie short pic


And......?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

How about we focus on the weather?


----------



## qualitycut




----------



## qualitycut

Blurry I know gf elbowed me


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1785935 said:


>


Wow!..... Very nice.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1785935 said:


>


Yeah baby!


----------



## qualitycut

The direct behind was better it was up her but. It was to obvious though.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1785956 said:


> The direct behind was better it was up her but. It was to obvious though.


Be careful you'll get knocked out


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1785867 said:


> Probably right over you, me, and snowguy...


Hey I want in on that.


----------



## Camden

Bobrovsky is back to being the best goalie in the league again. He won the Vezina last year and he'd win it again if he didn't get hurt earlier in the season.


----------



## CityGuy

Wild looking good. So far.


----------



## CityGuy

So what are peoples thoughts on the snow if it happens? Has it been warm enough to melt at least some of the snow on contact? Will some or all of it stick?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1785965 said:


> So what are peoples thoughts on the snow if it happens? Has it been warm enough to melt at least some of the snow on contact? Will some or all of it stick?


I'm sure it depends on where your at and which path it follows. Up north seems to be pretty brutal cold


----------



## Camden

Hamelfire;1785965 said:


> So what are peoples thoughts on the snow if it happens? Has it been warm enough to melt at least some of the snow on contact? Will some or all of it stick?


I'm planning on it hitting us hard. North facing exposures are still very cold and if it snows hard enough it would easily stick.


----------



## jimslawnsnow




----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1785965 said:


> So what are peoples thoughts on the snow if it happens? Has it been warm enough to melt at least some of the snow on contact? Will some or all of it stick?


After sub zero lows tomorrow morning I think anything that falls will stick...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1785985 said:


> After sub zero lows tomorrow morning I think anything that falls will stick...


Unfortunately I agree.

It feels cold out now.


----------



## qualitycut

Unless its rain like the map shows


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS is saying 4-5" for Blaine, lino lakes area. 

Per Facebook.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1785991 said:


> NWS is saying 4-5" for Blaine, lino lakes area.
> 
> Per Facebook.


Hey! There's hope here... they said 4-5 is the HIGH end! Not completely impossible... i'll take those odds!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1785993 said:


> Hey! There's hope here... they said 4-5 is the HIGH end! Not completely impossible... i'll take those odds!!


I'm betting on 0" *or* 8". Nothing in between and nothing more or less.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1785993 said:


> Hey! There's hope here... they said 4-5 is the HIGH end! Not completely impossible... i'll take those odds!!


That will change.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1785996 said:


> That will change.


No it won't its unlikely they said only being 3 days out lol


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1785994 said:


> I'm betting on 0" *or* 8". Nothing in between and nothing more or less.


Wow you kinda threw it all out there


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1786001 said:


> Wow you kinda threw it all out there


Well its not like I said 0 to 8.............I said 0 or 8.


----------



## CityGuy

Come on wild lets take this.


----------



## Camden

When you go up 2-0 in a shootout you should win that game. I'm quickly losing faith that this time will do any damage in the playoffs.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1786007 said:


> When you go up 2-0 in a shootout you should win that game. I'm quickly losing faith that this time will do any damage in the playoffs.


Little disappointing to say the least...


----------



## unit28

this storm will have a dry tounge.............


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1786017 said:


> this storm will have a dry tounge.............


Reminds me I need a beer 

But seriously... whats that mean? Will run into dry air somewhere along the way?


----------



## unit28

is it french?


----------



## banonea

Kttc still not committed to anything with this storm yet. Says a mix at this point.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1785997 said:


> No it won't its unlikely they said only being 3 days out lol


Hahahahah..

Doh K!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Lets go Lakeville Norf.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1786029 said:


> Lets go Lakeville Norf.


Agreed, Are they wearing the same socks that drove your wife nuts?


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1786030 said:


> Agreed, Are they wearing the same socks that drove your wife nuts?


Yeah, then I heard there is a story behind it. A sad story I think. My wife feels bad now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Wow..............


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1786032 said:


> Yeah, then I heard there is a story behind it. A sad story I think. My wife feels bad now.


I was going to say, certainly looks to be in support of something


----------



## cbservicesllc

This just got very interesting


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1786036 said:


> I was going to say, certainly looks to be in support of something


3 pointer and a foul!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

No Way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:laughing:ussmileyflag:redbounce


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1786039 said:


> No Way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:laughing:ussmileyflag:redbounce


Awesome!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hopkins, owned!


----------



## SSS Inc.

I am so happy right now. Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!wesport


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1786042 said:


> Hopkins, owned!


They should have held it the whole second half. :laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

The gfs is a changin'. Not sure yet.....still loading.


----------



## unit28

banonea;1786022 said:


> Kttc still not committed to anything with this storm yet. Says a mix at this point.....


enjoy your 50* temps


----------



## Camden

Lakeville North is my favorite sports team in Minnesota right now.


----------



## Camden

I just read that the Wild are the only team to lose a game this season after being up 2-0 in the shootout. Lovely.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1786054 said:


> I just read that the Wild are the only team to lose a game this season after being up 2-0 in the shootout. Lovely.


Thats not a good record to have...


----------



## Drakeslayer

jimslawnsnow;1785972 said:


>


American Rabbit Breeders Association?


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;1786059 said:


> American Rabbit Breeders Association?


LOL I noticed it too.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1786059 said:


> American Rabbit Breeders Association?


That seems like it would be an easy hobby to excel in.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1786046 said:


> The gfs is a changin'. Not sure yet.....still loading.


Sure did... up to like 5 inches at MSP... 15:1 ratio... mother...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Sounds like a total cluster is on the way... rain, freezing rain, ice pellets, and snow...

HOWEVER...WHAT THIS WEAK SYSTEM WILL DO ON ITS BACKSIDE IS ALLOW
FOR SFC WINDS TO BECOME SLY AND UPR LVL FLOW TO BECOME MORE
ZONAL...EVEN SLIGHTLY SW. THESE SHIFTS WILL ALLOW NOTICEABLY
WARMER AIR TO INFILTRATE THE REGION NOT ONLY AT THE SFC BUT THRU
THE BLYR AHEAD OF THE MORE POTENT SYSTEM FOR THE FIRST HALF OF THE
WEEK. THIS WARMER AIR WILL BE FELT ON MON AS HIGHS IN WRN THRU
SRN MN HIT THE LWR 50S AND POSSIBLY EVEN NEAR 60 IN FAR SWRN MN.
THIS WARM AIR INTRUSION...WHERE IT SETS UP DEPENDING ON THE TRACK
OF THE SYSTEM...WILL BE A MAJOR PLAYER IN DETERMINING P-TYPE FOR
MUCH OF THE CWFA. PRECIP WILL MOVE INTO THE REGION MON
NIGHT...STARTING OUT AS LIQUID -RA FOR THE AREA. HOWEVER...AS THE
SYSTEM TREKS ACRS SRN/CENTRAL MN AND COLDER SFC AIR IS DRAGGED
DOWN FROM CANADA ON ITS BACKSIDE...THE WARMER AIR ALOFT WILL AID
IN TRANSITIONING THE PRECIP TO A MIXTURE OF -ZR AND
-IP...ESPECIALLY -ZR GOING INTO THE TUE MORNING RUSH HOURS
TIMEFRAME FOR MUCH OF CENTRAL MN...INCLUDING THE TWIN CITIES
METRO. STILL TOO EARLY TO DETERMINE HOW MUCH ICING WOULD BE
EXPECTED BUT WITH LIQUID QPF IN THE 0.10-0.15 AREA...IT WOULD NOT
BE UNREASONABLE FOR POTENTIALLY UP TO A TENTH OF AN INCH OF ICE TO
DEVELOP OVER CENTRAL/ERN MN. THERE WILL THEN BE ADDITIONAL CHANGES
IN P-TYPE ALL ACRS THE CWFA AS THE WARMER AIR EXPANDS NEAR THE SFC
IN SWRN PORTIONS OF THE CWFA WHILE THE COLDER AIR DEEPENS IN NWRN
PORTIONS...SO THERE WILL BE GRADIENTS DEVELOPING OF
-RA/-FZRA/-IP/-SN ACRS THE AREA DURG THE DAY ON TUE. THIS SYSTEM
GRADUALLY WRAPS UP WITHIN ITSELF AND ROTATES AWAY TUE NIGHT INTO
WED AS A DIGGING UPR LVL TROF PICKS UP THE SYSTEM...ENDING ANY
REMAINING WAA AND ALLOWING DEEPER COLD AIR ADVECTION TO MOVE INTO
THE REGION. THIS WOULD THEN FORCE ANY REMAINING ICY/LIQUID PRECIP
TO TRANSITION TO -SN...THUS THE BEST CHCS FOR ACCUMULATING SNOW
WOULD COME LATE TUE NIGHT THRU WED BEFORE THE SYSTEM EXITS. SNOW
AMOUNTS WILL AGAIN HAVE A SHARP GRADIENT AS 5-9 INCHES IS EXPECTED
OVER NRN MN WITH AMOUNTS DROPPING SIGNIFICANTLY GOING SWD.
SO...ATTM...IT LOOKS LIKE NRN PORTIONS OF THE MPX CWFA WOULD SEE
UP TO ARND 3 INCHES...AND NEARLY AN INCH IN THE TWIN CITIES METRO
AND EAU CLAIRE...WITH LITTLE-TO-NO ACCUMULATIONS NEAR THE IA
BORDER. BUT...AGAIN...THE CAVEAT THAT EVEN MINOR CHANGES IN THE
TRACK CAN HAVE SIGNIFICANT RAMIFICATIONS WITH SNOW AMOUNTS.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1786068 said:


> Sounds like a total cluster is on the way... rain, freezing rain, ice pellets, and snow...
> 
> HOWEVER...WHAT THIS WEAK SYSTEM WILL DO ON ITS BACKSIDE IS ALLOW
> FOR SFC WINDS TO BECOME SLY AND UPR LVL FLOW TO BECOME MORE
> ZONAL...EVEN SLIGHTLY SW. THESE SHIFTS WILL ALLOW NOTICEABLY
> WARMER AIR TO INFILTRATE THE REGION NOT ONLY AT THE SFC BUT THRU
> THE BLYR AHEAD OF THE MORE POTENT SYSTEM FOR THE FIRST HALF OF THE
> WEEK. THIS WARMER AIR WILL BE FELT ON MON AS HIGHS IN WRN THRU
> SRN MN HIT THE LWR 50S AND POSSIBLY EVEN NEAR 60 IN FAR SWRN MN.
> THIS WARM AIR INTRUSION...WHERE IT SETS UP DEPENDING ON THE TRACK
> OF THE SYSTEM...WILL BE A MAJOR PLAYER IN DETERMINING P-TYPE FOR
> MUCH OF THE CWFA. PRECIP WILL MOVE INTO THE REGION MON
> NIGHT...STARTING OUT AS LIQUID -RA FOR THE AREA. HOWEVER...AS THE
> SYSTEM TREKS ACRS SRN/CENTRAL MN AND COLDER SFC AIR IS DRAGGED
> DOWN FROM CANADA ON ITS BACKSIDE...THE WARMER AIR ALOFT WILL AID
> IN TRANSITIONING THE PRECIP TO A MIXTURE OF -ZR AND
> -IP...ESPECIALLY -ZR GOING INTO THE TUE MORNING RUSH HOURS
> TIMEFRAME FOR MUCH OF CENTRAL MN...INCLUDING THE TWIN CITIES
> METRO. STILL TOO EARLY TO DETERMINE HOW MUCH ICING WOULD BE
> EXPECTED BUT WITH LIQUID QPF IN THE 0.10-0.15 AREA...IT WOULD NOT
> BE UNREASONABLE FOR POTENTIALLY UP TO A TENTH OF AN INCH OF ICE TO
> DEVELOP OVER CENTRAL/ERN MN. THERE WILL THEN BE ADDITIONAL CHANGES
> IN P-TYPE ALL ACRS THE CWFA AS THE WARMER AIR EXPANDS NEAR THE SFC
> IN SWRN PORTIONS OF THE CWFA WHILE THE COLDER AIR DEEPENS IN NWRN
> PORTIONS...SO THERE WILL BE GRADIENTS DEVELOPING OF
> -RA/-FZRA/-IP/-SN ACRS THE AREA DURG THE DAY ON TUE. THIS SYSTEM
> GRADUALLY WRAPS UP WITHIN ITSELF AND ROTATES AWAY TUE NIGHT INTO
> WED AS A DIGGING UPR LVL TROF PICKS UP THE SYSTEM...ENDING ANY
> REMAINING WAA AND ALLOWING DEEPER COLD AIR ADVECTION TO MOVE INTO
> THE REGION. THIS WOULD THEN FORCE ANY REMAINING ICY/LIQUID PRECIP
> TO TRANSITION TO -SN...THUS THE BEST CHCS FOR ACCUMULATING SNOW
> WOULD COME LATE TUE NIGHT THRU WED BEFORE THE SYSTEM EXITS. SNOW
> AMOUNTS WILL AGAIN HAVE A SHARP GRADIENT AS 5-9 INCHES IS EXPECTED
> OVER NRN MN WITH AMOUNTS DROPPING SIGNIFICANTLY GOING SWD.
> SO...ATTM...IT LOOKS LIKE NRN PORTIONS OF THE MPX CWFA WOULD SEE
> UP TO ARND 3 INCHES...AND NEARLY AN INCH IN THE TWIN CITIES METRO
> AND EAU CLAIRE...WITH LITTLE-TO-NO ACCUMULATIONS NEAR THE IA
> BORDER. BUT...AGAIN...THE CAVEAT THAT EVEN MINOR CHANGES IN THE
> TRACK CAN HAVE SIGNIFICANT RAMIFICATIONS WITH SNOW AMOUNTS.


Damn it.........


----------



## OC&D

Friggin' Wild.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1786070 said:


> Friggin' Wild.


What is?

Jk 3 shoot out loses in a row


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1786069 said:


> Damn it.........


Why damn it? It says snow will be mostly north....

or is it damn it to the part about it being too early to determine... a slight shift in this or that could change things blah blah blah..?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Just so nobody forgets


----------



## cbservicesllc

skorum03;1786074 said:


> Why damn it? It says snow will be mostly north....
> 
> or is it damn it to the part about it being too early to determine... a slight shift in this or that could change things blah blah blah..?


2 things... all the freezing "stuff" adfing up a tenth of an inch of ice and the whole "if the storm track changes just a little that will drastically change totals"

Looks like another radar watcher... I think unit said something about the low temps today being a partial factor and it looks like we're stayed 10 or so degrees above where they initially thought...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1786096 said:


> 2 things... all the freezing "stuff" adfing up a tenth of an inch of ice and the whole "if the storm track changes just a little that will drastically change totals"
> 
> Looks like another radar watcher... I think unit said something about the low temps today being a partial factor and it looks like we're stayed 10 or so degrees above where they initially thought...


Plus my highs for Tuesday rose 6 degrees. Down here anyway. Fairly warm tomorrow as well


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## SnowGuy73

Yuhas is saying 1-3" metro south and east. 5"+ west and north.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1786103 said:


>


So specific!....


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1786107 said:


> So specific!....


It will change.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NAM still doesn't show much moisture over the cities before 6 pm Tuesday. 

75% of the moisture is closer to the Canadian border than the cities, and then it starts to peter out.

However, the Meteogram is at 4.5" this morning, down slightly from 5" yesterday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yesterday's NAM....










Today.....










See how the storm has slowed down more?? Barely green even over the cities at 6 pm Tuesday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1786116 said:


> Yesterday's NAM....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today.....


Good, keep it moving north and west.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This isn't good from the Forecast Discussion....

ALL MODELS TRENDED FARTHER
SOUTH WITH THE TRACK OF THE LOW...WITH THE ECMWF DROPPING EVEN A
BIT FARTHER SOUTH WITH THE LOW. IT WAS DEEPEST/SLOWEST WITH THE 5H
TROUGH AS IT MOVED OVER TH ROCKIES. WILL FOLLOW A GFS/EC
COMPROMISE FOR THE MOMENT. THIS WILL LIKELY MEAN A COLDER SOLUTION
OVERALL...WITH A BETTER POTENTIAL OF ACCUMULATING SNOW OVER THE
CWA INTO WEDNESDAY. ESPECIALLY IF THE SYSTEM SLOWS A BIT/DEEPENS
AS THE GFS AND EC ARE TRYING TO INDICATE AS THE UPPER TROUGH
BECOMES MORE NEGATIVELY TILTED TUESDAY/WEDNESDAY. THIS LIFTS THE
SURFACE LOW NORTHEAST AGAIN OVER SOUTHERN/EASTERN WISCONSIN ON
WEDNESDAY...A MORE FAVORABLE TRACK FOR SNOW OVER EASTERN MN AND
WESTERN WI. WILL HAVE TO MONITOR LATER MODEL RUNS TO SEE IT THIS
TREND CONTINUES.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1786124 said:


> This isn't good from the Forecast Discussion....
> 
> ALL MODELS TRENDED FARTHER
> SOUTH WITH THE TRACK OF THE LOW...WITH THE ECMWF DROPPING EVEN A
> BIT FARTHER SOUTH WITH THE LOW. IT WAS DEEPEST/SLOWEST WITH THE 5H
> TROUGH AS IT MOVED OVER TH ROCKIES. WILL FOLLOW A GFS/EC
> COMPROMISE FOR THE MOMENT. THIS WILL LIKELY MEAN A COLDER SOLUTION
> OVERALL...WITH A BETTER POTENTIAL OF ACCUMULATING SNOW OVER THE
> CWA INTO WEDNESDAY. ESPECIALLY IF THE SYSTEM SLOWS A BIT/DEEPENS
> AS THE GFS AND EC ARE TRYING TO INDICATE AS THE UPPER TROUGH
> BECOMES MORE NEGATIVELY TILTED TUESDAY/WEDNESDAY. THIS LIFTS THE
> SURFACE LOW NORTHEAST AGAIN OVER SOUTHERN/EASTERN WISCONSIN ON
> WEDNESDAY...A MORE FAVORABLE TRACK FOR SNOW OVER EASTERN MN AND
> WESTERN WI. WILL HAVE TO MONITOR LATER MODEL RUNS TO SEE IT THIS
> TREND CONTINUES.


Were screwed!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1786124 said:


> This isn't good from the Forecast Discussion....
> 
> ALL MODELS TRENDED FARTHER
> SOUTH WITH THE TRACK OF THE LOW...WITH THE ECMWF DROPPING EVEN A
> BIT FARTHER SOUTH WITH THE LOW. IT WAS DEEPEST/SLOWEST WITH THE 5H
> TROUGH AS IT MOVED OVER TH ROCKIES. WILL FOLLOW A GFS/EC
> COMPROMISE FOR THE MOMENT. THIS WILL LIKELY MEAN A COLDER SOLUTION
> OVERALL...WITH A BETTER POTENTIAL OF ACCUMULATING SNOW OVER THE
> CWA INTO WEDNESDAY. ESPECIALLY IF THE SYSTEM SLOWS A BIT/DEEPENS
> AS THE GFS AND EC ARE TRYING TO INDICATE AS THE UPPER TROUGH
> BECOMES MORE NEGATIVELY TILTED TUESDAY/WEDNESDAY. THIS LIFTS THE
> SURFACE LOW NORTHEAST AGAIN OVER SOUTHERN/EASTERN WISCONSIN ON
> WEDNESDAY...A MORE FAVORABLE TRACK FOR SNOW OVER EASTERN MN AND
> WESTERN WI. WILL HAVE TO MONITOR LATER MODEL RUNS TO SEE IT THIS
> TREND CONTINUES.


That sucks!!


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;1786134 said:


> That sucks!!


Yeah,big time!


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1786114 said:


> NAM still doesn't show much moisture over the cities before 6 pm Tuesday.
> 
> 75% of the moisture is closer to the Canadian border than the cities, and then it starts to peter out.
> 
> However, the Meteogram is at 4.5" this morning, down slightly from 5" yesterday.


It's having a hard time with the mixing line which is about pine city.
That and temps through layers.

We had a low of about 1 last night here.

NWS says it was 3 last night.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Cody says rain snow mix with some accumulation in the metro possible.


----------



## CityGuy

Happy Birthday Green.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1786145 said:


> Happy Birthday Green.


Thanks.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Happy Birthday!


----------



## OC&D

I think this week will be interesting. No one has much of a clue yet.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1786147 said:


> Thanks.....


30 yet? Or almost?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1786152 said:


> 30 yet? Or almost?


I think he's 21 today!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

from NWS. wasn't this way earlier

Tuesday Night Rain likely before 11pm, then rain and snow between 11pm and midnight, then snow likely after midnight. Low around 27. Blustery, with a southeast wind 15 to 20 mph becoming west northwest after midnight. Winds could gust as high as 25 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible.


----------



## unit28

OC&D;1786149 said:


> I think this week will be interesting. No one has much of a clue yet.


cody is getting on track.....

heavy arrowhead
moderate west
mix metro{maybe camden too}
se gets into the 50's

...oh and a dry tounge tue
according to the 500hpa


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;1786154 said:


> from NWS. wasn't this way earlier
> 
> Tuesday Night Rain likely before 11pm, then rain and snow between 11pm and midnight, then snow likely after midnight. Low around 27. Blustery, with a southeast wind 15 to 20 mph becoming west northwest after midnight. Winds could gust as high as 25 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible.


blanket staement?

I love weekend NWS updates:laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1786149 said:


> I think this week will be interesting. No one has much of a clue yet.


This.

I have a high of 40 forecast for Tuesday.

If the moisture follows the NAM and doesn't get here until 6 pm, and we have a dry tongue like Unit says and it gets sunny out, that blacktop will warm up again.

Will it melt off 2" of snow? Probably not. Will it melt off enough to get below the 1.5" trigger? Maybe.

Will there be enough rain mixed in to compact it? Possibly.

Will the whole thing slide 60 miles south? Sounds like it probably is.

Will SSS be right with his 0" or 8" forecast. Yes.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1786154 said:


> from NWS. wasn't this way earlier
> 
> Tuesday Night Rain likely before 11pm, then rain and snow between 11pm and midnight, then snow likely after midnight. Low around 27. Blustery, with a southeast wind 15 to 20 mph becoming west northwest after midnight. Winds could gust as high as 25 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible.


Just checked mine again still the same as what I posted earlier.


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1786155 said:


> cody is getting on track.....
> 
> heavy arrowhead
> moderate west
> mix metro{maybe camden too}
> se gets into the 50's
> 
> ...oh and a dry tounge tue
> according to the 500hpa


I don't know..... But this sounds promising for guys like me that don't want snow!?!?!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu is up to 1.5" for Tuesday...... 

Were screwed!


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1786152 said:


> 30 yet? Or almost?


28............


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1786158 said:


> Just checked mine again still the same as what I posted earlier.


doesn't make sense why youd be 1-2 and I am 1-3


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1786158 said:


> Just checked mine again still the same as what I posted earlier.


As expected, it now changed.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1786163 said:


> doesn't make sense why youd be 1-2 and I am 1-3


It just now changed.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1786159 said:


> I don't know..... But this sounds promising for guys like me that don't want snow!?!?!


That's essentially what the NAM showed, the models I posted earlier this morning.

What's odd is the GFS somewhat followed it, yet the NWS in the forecast discussion said they were all drifting south.

While they weren't in Devil's Lake area, more around Bemidji, it wasn't south as in the cities or Blue Earth south.

We are still slightly on the warm side, I still have a rain / snow mix for Tuesday night.

Says all snow after 11 pm.

Well before that, on the hourly, I'm supposed to have an inch of snow, but also a tenth of a inch of rain. I would think that would pound the snow into the blacktop.

However, if I get on the cold side, that tenth of an inch of rain could turn into another inch or two of snow quickly, then I'm at 3-4" for Tuesday night and screwed.

FWIW, I have an inch on my hourly for Stacy for Monday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1786166 said:


> That's essentially what the NAM showed, the models I posted earlier this morning.
> 
> What's odd is the GFS somewhat followed it, yet the NWS in the forecast discussion said they were all drifting south.
> 
> While they weren't in Devil's Lake area, more around Bemidji, it wasn't south as in the cities or Blue Earth south.
> 
> We are still slightly on the warm side, I still have a rain / snow mix for Tuesday night.
> 
> Says all snow after 11 pm.
> 
> Well before that, on the hourly, I'm supposed to have an inch of snow, but also a tenth of a inch of rain. I would think that would pound the snow into the blacktop.
> 
> However, if I get on the cold side, that tenth of an inch of rain could turn into another inch or two of snow quickly, then I'm at 3-4" for Tuesday night and screwed.
> 
> FWIW, I have an inch on my hourly for Stacy for Monday.


Looking around the north, by st cloud its still showing 1-2" for them but 1-3" for Jim and I.....

I have no clue!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1786167 said:


> Looking around the north, by st cloud its still showing 1-2" for them but 1-3" for Jim and I.....
> 
> I have no clue!


that makes absoulutly no sense


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1786168 said:


> that makes absoulutly no sense


Does it ever??


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1786168 said:


> that makes absoulutly no sense


Agreed... Unless its that dry tongue thing?!...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1786172 said:


> Does it ever??


This is true, also.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1786167 said:


> Looking around the north, by st cloud its still showing 1-2" for them but 1-3" for Jim and I.....
> 
> I have no clue!


The GFS has a split in the moisture.










This would be for midnight Tuesday night, Wednesday morning.

The NWS is using a blend of the GFS and one or two of the european models, so St. Cloud could only have 1-2, while you guys (and the cities) have 1-3".

not sure why that map turned out so crappy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Even the NAM is at 4.5" at MSP now.

Yet, NWS is only forecasting 2"+/- on the hourly.

I wonder how well the Meteogram determines between snow and rain.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1786177 said:


> Even the NAM is at 4.5" at MSP now.
> 
> Yet, NWS is only forecasting 2"+/- on the hourly.
> 
> I wonder how well the Meteogram determines between snow and rain.


Were screwed!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm headed out to move snow piles.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Crispy snow piles!


----------



## MNPLOWCO

So what are my chances of getting out of here on a Wednesday 8am flight and back by 8pm ?
Do Commercials between 2am and 5 am and then to the airport. What do you think?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This should be interesting... Just called the cops on the neighbor to the property I'm working at.

He's threatened me and the property.


----------



## SnoFarmer

for stacking the snow in his driveway?


----------



## SSS Inc.

The gfs appears to have shifted a little further south now.  Trend or mirage?!?!?!?!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1786197 said:


> The gfs appears to have shifted a little further south now.  Trend or mirage?!?!?!?!


Bullsh!t!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1786192 said:


> This should be interesting... Just called the cops on the neighbor to the property I'm working at.
> 
> He's threatened me and the property.


Wow. Too loud for the poor guy? Stay in your tractor!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnoFarmer;1786196 said:


> for stacking the snow in his driveway?


My pile is "flooding his property".


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1786198 said:


> Bullsh!t!!!


Just wait for it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1786202 said:


> My pile is "flooding his property".


BS...........If the snow is on your property, tough luck.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1786202 said:


> My pile is "flooding his property".


when you dump it on top of his car?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1786192 said:


> This should be interesting... Just called the cops on the neighbor to the property I'm working at.
> 
> He's threatened me and the property.


What threats did he make?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1786203 said:


> Just wait for it.


Edge of my seat......


----------



## SnoFarmer

damm it.....
Tough one..
I can see his side to a point.
The lot was graded to the water went into the catch basin and where your stacking the snow it doesn't drain into a catch basin/ storm drain?

but then some just let the water run off the lot any where.

pics?

good luck.
have fun......



LwnmwrMan22;1786202 said:


> My pile is "flooding his property".


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1786192 said:


> This should be interesting... Just called the cops on the neighbor to the property I'm working at.
> 
> He's threatened me and the property.


Judging by the amount of plow guys who've been shot this season, I would stay far far away from that situation. People are nuts.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1786207 said:


> Edge of my seat......


I bet you are. I'll post a travel impact map shortly.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1786212 said:


> I bet you are. I'll post a travel impact map shortly.


Standing by..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Back story.....

Daycare is my property. Old motel converted to apartments is neighboring property.

We plow 2 parking spots of snow into this area, the rest of the entire parking lot goes to the opposite side of the parking lot.

First pic.... Daycare had the roof shoveled, that conctractor cleared the show from the property as shown in this pic......









The bigger pieces of snow are from the roof. My snow is underneath.

About 1/2 of the pile has crossed the property line.










Here is where the property is flooding. Basically they need to haul in more class 5 or other material and build up the drive. 60" of snow melt is going to flood whether this pile is here or not.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1786206 said:


> What threats did he make?


Threatened to kick my ass and fill the parking lot with snow at my property.

Did it all on voicemail.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Camden;1786211 said:


> Judging by the amount of plow guys who've been shot this season, I would stay far far away from that situation. People are nuts.


Yeah wait for the cops to show up, you never know what the hell people are going to do.


----------



## SnoFarmer

That clears it up.

so even without the snow pile, it still would be the low spot and flood.


----------



## NorthernProServ

So for Tuesday night/wednesday I will be ready to....


Do nothing and go to bed early....or

Just go out for salting run...or

Be ready plow 6"+ as a blizzard descends upon the state...


Ohhh the choices we have!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnoFarmer;1786219 said:


> That clears it up.
> 
> so even without the snow pile, it still would be the low spot and flood.


Yes..... Called the cops to protect my property more than myself.

Figured if there was vandalism, there is a record of someone threatening to do it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Another angle.










Cop said I wasn't responsible, that I can just go home.

I said I'll move the pile, tractor was there, unloaded, 30 minutes of work.

I said I just wanted a record to protect the property.

She said next time just leave it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1786220 said:


> So for Tuesday night/wednesday I will be ready to....
> 
> Do nothing and go to bed early....or
> 
> Just go out for salting run...or
> 
> Be ready plow 6"+ as a blizzard descends upon the state...
> 
> Ohhh the choices we have!


I only like one of the options.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1786223 said:


> I only like one of the options.


salt run???


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1786222 said:


> Another angle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cop said I wasn't responsible, that I can just go home.
> 
> I said I'll move the pile, tractor was there, unloaded, 30 minutes of work.
> 
> I said I just wanted a record to protect the property.
> 
> She said next time just leave it.


Right next door to the robbery early this winter?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1786226 said:


> Right next door to the robbery early this winter?


Nope, this is in Wyoming. The robbery was at a station in Stacy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1786225 said:


> salt run???


Early bed time!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1786228 said:


> Nope, this is in Wyoming. The robbery was at a station in Stacy.


Isn't rosenbauer right down the road from there?

If so I was just at that Casey's like three weeks ago.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1786229 said:


> Early bed time!


Followed by a salt only run.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Its cold outside...... Back to the couch.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1786230 said:


> Isn't rosenbauer right down the road from there?
> 
> If so I was just at that Casey's like three weeks ago.


It's the same one.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1786157 said:


> This.
> 
> I have a high of 40 forecast for Tuesday.
> 
> If the moisture follows the NAM and doesn't get here until 6 pm, and we have a dry tongue like Unit says and it gets sunny out, that blacktop will warm up again.
> 
> Will it melt off 2" of snow? Probably not. Will it melt off enough to get below the 1.5" trigger? Maybe.
> 
> Will there be enough rain mixed in to compact it? Possibly.
> 
> Will the whole thing slide 60 miles south? Sounds like it probably is.
> 
> Will SSS be right with his 0" or 8" forecast. Yes.


That about sums it up...


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1786230 said:


> Isn't rosenbauer right down the road from there?
> 
> If so I was just at that Casey's like three weeks ago.


getting a new truck??


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1786233 said:


> Its cold outside...... Back to the couch.


you are brave I have not ventured off the couch yet!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1786238 said:


> you are brave I have not ventured off the couch yet!


I retreated very quickly!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1786235 said:


> It's the same one.


Mmmmmmm. Breakfast pizza!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1786177 said:


> Even the NAM is at 4.5" at MSP now.
> 
> Yet, NWS is only forecasting 2"+/- on the hourly.
> 
> I wonder how well the Meteogram determines between snow and rain.


I think the meteogram snow/rain mix is the issue... I was going to point out too that the hourly graph through NWS always shows amounts for rain with the snow... I think thats how they're showing QPF... at least thats how i've always tried to figure out ratios NWS is using...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1786237 said:


> getting a new truck??


Yup, another piece of sh!t from those clowns because our chief is in love with their salesman.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1786211 said:


> Judging by the amount of plow guys who've been shot this season, I would stay far far away from that situation. People are nuts.


This is true...


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1786243 said:


> Yup, another piece of sh!t from those clowns because our chief is in love with their salesman.


Really? We've had nothing but great luck with all of ours... 5 engines and a tower


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1786242 said:


> I think the meteogram snow/rain mix is the issue... I was going to point out too that the hourly graph through NWS always shows amounts for rain with the snow... I think thats how they're showing QPF... at least thats how i've always tried to figure out ratios NWS is using...


I've 8:1 and 11:1. Hard to believe it would be higher with the fact it's supposed to be 30 or above the majority of the snowfall per the hourly.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS has me back down to 1-2" for Tuesday night.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1786246 said:


> Really? We've had nothing but great luck with all of ours... 5 engines and a tower


We have two engines, two rescues, and a ladder with a tower on the way.... I prefer our pierce's.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm up to 80% for Tuesday night, but still at 1-2".


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Its actually not bad out. Making brat burger on the grill


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Unless it changes to 4-8" possible, I don't think there will be much to worry about.

It's 16 on my truck thermometer and there is still melting going on, whether ice from last night on blacktop or snow banks.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1786253 said:


> Unless it changes to 4-8" possible, I don't think there will be much to worry about.
> 
> It's 16 on my truck thermometer and there is still melting going on, whether ice from last night on blacktop or snow banks.


Screw it. 46 Friday it'll melt


----------



## qualitycut

Gee,z I sleep til 1230 and miss 5 pages. Now I feel bedazzleds pain


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Holy cow.... the GFS sure DID change.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1786257 said:


> Holy cow.... the GFS sure DID change.


To what now


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1786249 said:


> We have two engines, two rescues, and a ladder with a tower on the way.... I prefer our pierce's.


nothing comes close to a Pierce!! but we use custom.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1786255 said:


> Gee,z I sleep til 1230 and miss 5 pages. Now I feel bedazzleds pain


sleep till 12:30 !!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1786260 said:


> sleep till 12:30 !!!!


Lets say I didn't go to bed till about 530. Was at the neighbors trying to get my plowing sleep schedule in line just in case


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1786222 said:


> Another angle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cop said I wasn't responsible, that I can just go home.
> 
> I said I'll move the pile, tractor was there, unloaded, 30 minutes of work.
> 
> I said I just wanted a record to protect the property.
> 
> She said next time just leave it.


Sounds to me like they have been there a few times before and had a few issues.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1786223 said:


> I only like one of the options.


We all know it's the 6+ inches of snow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1786259 said:


> nothing comes close to a Pierce!! but we use custom.


As does Chaska, love those as well!


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1786255 said:


> Gee,z I sleep til 1230 and miss 5 pages. Now I feel bedazzleds pain


Start reading. Slacker


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1786265 said:


> We all know it's the 6+ inches of snow.


Ah, no..........


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1786260 said:


> sleep till 12:30 !!!!


No kids. Remember what thats like?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1786269 said:


> Ah, no..........


You know deep down you want it to snow one last time. And a big wet heavy one too. :waving:


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1786270 said:


> No kids. Remember what thats like?


I know I sure do!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1786273 said:


> You know deep down you want it to snow one last time. And a big wet heavy one too. :waving:


Nope..........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Channel 11 weather nation thing just showed the snow way up by Brainerd and Ely with rain only here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1786264 said:


> Sounds to me like they have been there a few times before and had a few issues.


Cop knew exactly who I was talking about and just smiled. She said he's probably been tipping the bottle again.

Thing is, he stops my guys every time we are there to plow and yells at them to not pile snow there.

If we put any snow in that pile, it's just to clean up what is left in the last two parking stalls after clearing away from the front of the sidewalk.

I had to finally draw a line in the sand.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1786181 said:


> I'm headed out to move snow piles.


Bringing a spare tractor this time?


----------



## OC&D

Camden;1786211 said:


> Judging by the amount of plow guys who've been shot this season, I would stay far far away from that situation. People are nuts.


Really? I'm pretty bad about keeping up with the news, but I haven't heard about anyone getting shot.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1786289 said:


> Bringing a spare tractor this time?


Yeah, bumper pulling doubles. Sunday, DOT isn't out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1786292 said:


> Really? I'm pretty bad about keeping up with the news, but I haven't heard about anyone getting shot.


Might want to venture outside of this "weather" thread.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1786288 said:


> I had to finally draw a line in the sand.


Or the snow......


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1786293 said:


> Yeah, bumper pulling doubles. Sunday, DOT isn't out.


Haha!


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1786296 said:


> Might want to venture outside of this "weather" thread.


You're right. I haven't ventured outside of this thread or posted anywhere else ever since the first round of thread editing in here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1786300 said:


> You're right. I haven't ventured outside of this thread or posted anywhere else ever since the first round of thread editing in here.


Hahahahah!

I'm sure we are do for an editing again soon!


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1786302 said:


> Hahahahah!
> 
> I'm sure we are do for an editing again soon!


We are totally out of hand in here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1786304 said:


> We are totally out of hand in here.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## unit28

said I didn't like where that line was the other day.
ATM...... I don't like where that arrow is pointing.

If the LPS track gets more neg tilt snowguy really won't like it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1786310 said:


> said I didn't like where that line was the other day.
> ATM...... I don't like where that arrow is pointing.
> 
> If the LPS track gets more neg tilt snowguy really won't like it.


You might as well bank on it happening then.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1786310 said:


> said I didn't like where that line was the other day.
> ATM...... I don't like where that arrow is pointing.
> 
> If the LPS track gets more neg tilt snowguy really won't like it.


according to this it looks like I am clear of much snow?


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1786312 said:


> You might as well bank on it happening then.


I'm not hanging the plow just yet.


----------



## Camden

OC&D;1786304 said:


> We are totally out of hand in here.


I just want to go on record as having offered to keep this place in line but my offer was rebuffed


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1786313 said:


> according to this it looks like I am clear of much snow?


Same with me... I think!?!?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1786312 said:


> You might as well bank on it happening then.


From what NWS said in the discussion thread, go with SSS's 8" rather than 0" prediction.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1786315 said:


> I'm not hanging the plow just yet.


Mine doesn't come off until the season's over.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1786316 said:


> I just want to go on record as having offered to keep this place in line but my offer was rebuffed


It was a Nobel effort!


----------



## OC&D

Camden;1786316 said:


> I just want to go on record as having offered to keep this place in line but my offer was rebuffed


I can't imagine why.

That would be like letting the wolf guard the sheep.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1786318 said:


> From what NWS said in the discussion thread, go with SSS's 8" rather than 0" prediction.


You can have it...


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1786319 said:


> Mine doesn't come off until the season's over.


We have a few trucks where the plows never come off. Mine's not coming off until April.


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1786319 said:


> Mine doesn't come off until the season's over.


Yeah we know.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1786319 said:


> Mine doesn't come off until the season's over.


so about june? do clean ups with it on just in case like last year


----------



## SnowGuy73

When I was looking earlier at the weather nation thing it showed the low tracking way up by st cloud... Not sure where that came from.


----------



## Camden

SnowGuy73;1786321 said:


> It was a Nobel effort!


Thank you for noticing! 



OC&D;1786322 said:


> I can't imagine why.
> 
> That would be like letting the wolf guard the sheep.


I would've taken my duty seriously*.

(*Occasionally)


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1786327 said:


> so about june? do clean ups with it on just in case like last year


Late may last year.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1786329 said:


> Thank you for noticing!
> 
> I would've taken my duty seriously*.
> 
> (*Occasionally)


Hahahahah!


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1786326 said:


> Yeah we know.


Just thought I'd throw it out there.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1786330 said:


> Late may last year.


I had all my stuff off by mid april. did clean ups the last couple days in april, had a kid born and had to throw the plow on quick and let the guys do what they could while I was at the hospital. even had to rent a skid


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1786333 said:


> I had all my stuff off by mid april. did clean ups the last couple days in april, had a kid born and had to throw the plow on quick and let the guys do what they could while I was at the hospital. even had to rent a skid


I think I had mine stored twice and had to put them back on.... Ass!

Hopefully not this time!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1786339 said:


> I think I had mine stored twice and had to put them back on.... Ass!
> 
> Hopefully not this time!


Just be like SSS and leave it on all year.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1786342 said:


> Just be like SSS and leave it on all year.


Don't think so....


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1786347 said:


> Don't think so....


I think he left out the part that I don't drive the trucks I plow with on a daily basis.  I drive a 1/2 ton when I'm not plowing.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1786347 said:


> Don't think so....


Time to add to the fleet. Have 1 ready at all times.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1786350 said:


> I think he left out the part that I don't drive the trucks I plow with on a daily basis.  I drive a 1/2 ton when I'm not plowing.


I figured that much.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1786351 said:


> Time to add to the fleet. Have 1 ready at all times.


Add?!?!?!

I just sold two trucks in the last year and I'm not plowing next season.

The last thing I'm going to do is add equipment!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1786339 said:


> I think I had mine stored twice and had to put them back on.... Ass!
> 
> Hopefully not this time!


I did the same thing... had everything stuck in the corner of the shop twice and then had to pull it all out...


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1786354 said:


> Add?!?!?!
> 
> I just sold two trucks in the last year and I'm not plowing next season.
> 
> The last thing I'm going to do is add equipment!


Should say I sold one and replaced one with a "non work" truck!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1786355 said:


> I did the same thing... had everything stuck in the corner of the shop twice and then had to pull it all out...


What a moron I felt like...... Twice!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Now he says dangoursly close to Rochester


----------



## SnowGuy73

No map from Novak yet......


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1786361 said:


> Now he says dangoursly close to Rochester


Beat me to it, was just going to post that.


----------



## qualitycut

My high is over 40 Monday Tuesday now and 36 Wed


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1786366 said:


> My high is over 40 Monday Tuesday now and 36 Wed


Me too. My totals are down too. One area is still 1-3 and main area is 1-2 and my house is around an inch. All were 1-3


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1786361 said:


> Now he says dangoursly close to Rochester


Getting a little concerned with NWS discussion, unit discussion, and now novak... oh and SSS of course...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1786370 said:


> Getting a little concerned with NWS discussion, unit discussion, and now novak... oh and SSS of course...


I always get a little concerned when NWS lowers amounts!


----------



## cbservicesllc

So far NWS has me at 2.6 on the hourly from Tuesday through Wednesday


----------



## SnowGuy73

I think Novak is being cautious when it comes to amounts..... After the last event that wasn't!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1786375 said:


> So far NWS has me at 2.6 on the hourly from Tuesday through Wednesday


I was at 2.1" earlier, ill check again here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm back up to 1-3" on NWS.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hourly is 2.4" total from 13:00 Tuesday to 19:00 Wednesday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu still at 1.5"


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1786384 said:


> Accu still at 1.5"


I've got 1.8 on Accu


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1786387 said:


> I've got 1.8 on Accu


Were screwed!


----------



## qualitycut

To warm to snow no accumulation to inch


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1786393 said:


> To warm to snow no accumulation to inch


Doh'k... let me know how that works for ya!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1786393 said:


> To warm to snow no accumulation to inch


Ill take it!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1786395 said:


> Doh'k... let me know how that works for ya!


Check that negative attitude son!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Actually feels warmer out now then when the sun was shining.


----------



## Camden

Are any of you watching Nascar? How about Paul Menard's interview? Man, what a pr!ck!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1786401 said:


> Are any of you watching Nascar? How about Paul Menard's interview? Man, what a pr!ck!!


I am, I must've missed it though. Saw some others though. They should just run days of thunder or something during these rain delays, this is painful to watch these people try to be funny..


----------



## SSS Inc.

The high resolution NAM has about 5". The nam and gfs are much cooler than NWS. Close to the freezing mark on Tuesday. The NAM has also shifted the low further south. 

The thing that makes me question NWS is not the issues with type of precip but the quantity. Model average is .4" nws is using .15" for me. But they know way more than me so they are probably correct.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Jarrods forecast map, 1-2" metro is what I think he said.

Thingy on the top shows an inch.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1786401 said:


> Are any of you watching Nascar? How about Paul Menard's interview? Man, what a pr!ck!!


Yeah he's kinda king d-bag...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Don't like the look of this.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1786406 said:


> The high resolution NAM has about 5". The nam and gfs are much cooler than NWS. Close to the freezing mark on Tuesday. The NAM has also shifted the low further south.
> 
> The thing that makes me question NWS is not the issues with type of precip but the quantity. Model average is .4" nws is using .15" for me. But they know way more than me so they are probably correct.


Is that the NAM 4km? Whats the difference? I really do wonder sometimes what NWS is thinking when they have access to all the models and have the lowest QPF out of everything... must be a weekend shift thing...


----------



## unit28

my 6pm TUE still has the barro line close with 32* temps at the 925mb and near 100% RH
going to the uppers it's near zero -0 at the 500mb range and very little RH through the metro


the dews will have to reach very high without the added RH from the uppers
I'm sticking with a dry tounge and drizzle before a change to .......
PL mix after midnight wed am

this is the 925 mb east side warm sector before the LPS tracks through

was also looking at the surface temps like SSS said, hmmmmm
my thinking is the uppers have a high vorticity rate


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1786401 said:


> Are any of you watching Nascar? How about Paul Menard's interview? Man, what a pr!ck!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1786422 said:


> my 6pm TUE still has the barro line close with 32* temps at the 925mb and near 100% RH
> going to the uppers it's near zero -0 at the 500mb range and very little RH through the metro
> 
> the dews will have to reach very high without the added RH from the uppers
> I'm sticking with a dry tounge and drizzle before a change to .......
> PL mix after midnight wed am
> 
> this is the 925 mb east side warm sector before the LPS tracks through
> 
> was also looking at the surface temps like SSS said, hmmmmm
> my thinking is the uppers have a high vorticity rate


Ah, ok. Noted!


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1786422 said:


> my 6pm TUE still has the barro line close with 32* temps at the 925mb and near 100% RH
> going to the uppers it's near zero -0 at the 500mb range and very little RH through the metro
> 
> the dews will have to reach very high without the added RH from the uppers
> I'm sticking with a dry tounge and drizzle before a change to .......
> PL mix after midnight wed am
> 
> this is the 925 mb east side warm sector before the LPS tracks through
> 
> was also looking at the surface temps like SSS said, hmmmmm
> my thinking is the uppers have a high vorticity rate


I think i'm likin' the sound of that...


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1786420 said:


> Is that the NAM 4km? Whats the difference? I really do wonder sometimes what NWS is thinking when they have access to all the models and have the lowest QPF out of everything... must be a weekend shift thing...


Yes the NAM 4km. I believe its just higher resolution and gives more detail. I don't think its run as often but can't remember.


----------



## CityGuy

For all the ford lovers...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Neighbor called me again leaving a voicemail saying I was a piece of ***** for calling the cops. I suppose I should call the cops again tomorrow and have them make contact with him that if he ever stops me or one of my guys that I will press harassment charges???


----------



## CityGuy

Did he leave any threats on the voicemail this time? If he did you can have him arrested for threats.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1786433 said:


> Did he leave any threats on the voicemail this time? If he did you can have him arrested for threats.


It's all on voicemail. I don't answer any calls from him, nor do I want to call him.


----------



## jimslawnsnow




----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1786432 said:


> Neighbor called me again leaving a voicemail saying I was a piece of ***** for calling the cops. I suppose I should call the cops again tomorrow and have them make contact with him that if he ever stops me or one of my guys that I will press harassment charges???


I think is funny that he leaves it all on voicemail. Talk about digging a grave lol

I would make sure your guys know to watch them selfs if they go to that property.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1786431 said:


> For all the ford lovers...


Hahahahah!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1786435 said:


>


That's about what 11 shows as well, top one.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1786439 said:


> That's about what 11 shows as well, top one.


For as much as I want it to rain just to clean everything up. I really want to make one more push this season.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1786440 said:


> For as much as I want it to rain just to clean everything up. I really want to make one more push this season.


That's cute!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1786440 said:


> For as much as I want it to rain just to clean everything up. I really want to make one more push this season.


I'm with you! One more push so I can plow with the new truck. After that I'll take 75 and sunny!


----------



## qualitycut

Lwnmrr start carrying.


----------



## unit28

As models are indicating as high as 6-10 inches in central mn with
higher amounts going into the wfo fgf and dlh areas.

?????


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1786432 said:


> Neighbor called me again leaving a voicemail saying I was a piece of ***** for calling the cops. I suppose I should call the cops again tomorrow and have them make contact with him that if he ever stops me or one of my guys that I will press harassment charges???


you better call so the cops can make contact.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Now I want brownies and a banana split!!!


----------



## Camden

unit28;1786448 said:


> As models are indicating as high as 6-10 inches in central mn with
> higher amounts going into the wfo fgf and dlh areas.
> 
> ?????


If we get 10" of heavy wet stuff I'm gonna need to pull out the loader. Haven't had it running in a long long time.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1786451 said:


> Now I want brownies and a banana split!!!


Your welcome.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I won't mind 3-4" so I can put the skid plow on the tractor and see how it works.

I have one driver that said he's bailing, he got a new job and 2 shovelers I haven't heard back from.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1786453 said:


> Your welcome.


Let me know how it is. Otherwise I might make that for a fish fry next month!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

now from NWS 

Tuesday Night Rain likely before midnight, then rain and snow likely between midnight and 1am, then snow likely after 1am. Cloudy, with a low around 27. Blustery, with a southeast wind 10 to 20 mph becoming west northwest after midnight. Winds could gust as high as 30 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible. 


Wednesday Snow likely before 4pm, then a slight chance of rain and snow. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 35. Breezy, with a west northwest wind 20 to 25 mph, with gusts as high as 30 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of less than one inch possible.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1786455 said:


> Let me know how it is. Otherwise o might make that for a fish fry next month!


Going to try it tomorrow after work. I need to get a few things.


----------



## CityGuy

Ian thinks 1-3 tues into wed. Wet sloppy stuff.


----------



## djagusch

Camden;1786401 said:


> Are any of you watching Nascar? How about Paul Menard's interview? Man, what a pr!ck!!


In his family's viewpoint, their personal life is their's and nobody else's. He isn't racing for fan's, money, or sponsor's. Just racing for himself and his family.


----------



## banonea

Camden;1786211 said:


> Judging by the amount of plow guys who've been shot this season, I would stay far far away from that situation. People are nuts.


that's why I carry a loaded .40 cal in the truck beside me..... let them come


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1786460 said:


> Ian thinks 1-3 tues into wed. Wet sloppy stuff.


That's pretty much the consensus right now for the metro.

Unless....... Unless you look at the meteogram.
Unless....... Unless you look at the map Snowguy and jim had up with the purple shading.
Unless....... Unless unit's forecast of 10"+ slides s/se by 100 miles.
Unless....... Unless SSS's forecast of 0" or 8" goes to the high number.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1786454 said:


> I won't mind 3-4" so I can put the skid plow on the tractor and see how it works.
> 
> I have one driver that said he's bailing, he got a new job and 2 shovelers I haven't heard back from.


I am sure its since they haven't had work in weeks and think winter is done. mine are on board if we need to go


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1786458 said:


> Going to try it tomorrow after work. I need to get a few things.


Nice, looks awesome!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1786460 said:


> Ian thinks 1-3 tues into wed. Wet sloppy stuff.


Was just going to ask what he said, thank you.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://forecast.weather.gov/meteogr...ndu=1!1!1&dd=&bw=&hrspan=48&pqpfhr=6&psnwhr=6


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1786465 said:


> That's pretty much the consensus right now for the metro.
> 
> Unless....... Unless you look at the meteogram.
> Unless....... Unless you look at the map Snowguy and jim had up with the purple shading.
> Unless....... Unless unit's forecast of 10"+ slides s/se by 100 miles.
> Unless....... Unless SSS's forecast of 0" or 8" goes to the high number.


Were screwed!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1786460 said:


> Ian thinks 1-3 tues into wed. Wet sloppy stuff.


uh oh. we are screwed


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1786470 said:


> http://forecast.weather.gov/meteogr...ndu=1!1!1&dd=&bw=&hrspan=48&pqpfhr=6&psnwhr=6


I'm .4" higher than you.


----------



## Martinson9

Polarismalibu;1786446 said:


> I'm with you! One more push so I can plow with the new truck. After that I'll take 75 and sunny!


You can't wait to put that first dent into it until next year?:laughing:


----------



## Polarismalibu

Martinson9;1786477 said:


> You can't wait to put that first dent into it until next year?:laughing:


The lots that I do with the truck are wide open I'm not worried about it


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1786475 said:


> I'm .4" higher than you.


that's odd. but then watching channel 11 doesn't seem so bad. hope that crap stays up north


----------



## banonea

Hamelfire;1786431 said:


> For all the ford lovers...


I pulled a simi that was broke down into a parking lot, and he was loaded......


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1786432 said:


> Neighbor called me again leaving a voicemail saying I was a piece of ***** for calling the cops. I suppose I should call the cops again tomorrow and have them make contact with him that if he ever stops me or one of my guys that I will press harassment charges???


I wouldn't wait, press now


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1786484 said:


> I pulled a simi that was broke down into a parking lot, and he was loaded......


sounds like an ice road truckers commercial


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1786480 said:


> The lots that I do with the truck are wide open I'm not worried about it


Famous last words!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1786482 said:


> that's odd. but then watching channel 11 doesn't seem so bad. hope that crap stays up north


I will agree.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1786487 said:


> sounds like an ice road truckers commercial


:laughing:


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;1786480 said:


> The lots that I do with the truck are wide open I'm not worried about it


that's what I said then I took the bumper, tail light and tail gate:crying::crying::crying::crying:


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1786492 said:


> that's what I said then I took the bumper, tail light and tail gate:crying::crying::crying::crying:


Not going to lie I would get really mad


----------



## SnowGuy73

Cool into April..... Wonderful!


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;1786494 said:


> Not going to lie I would get really mad


I was....:angry::angry::angry::angry:


----------



## SnowGuy73

I've seen the Erik Paulsen/Ian thing everyday since like Tuesday....

Enough Ian, were happy for you!

Move onto weather.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

dahl wont show future map past Tuesday 5pm and no amounts but says snow could be significant


----------



## jimslawnsnow

also shows a chance of precip every fricken day. looks like last year


----------



## Camden

djagusch;1786462 said:


> In his family's viewpoint, their personal life is their's and nobody else's. He isn't racing for fan's, money, or sponsor's. Just racing for himself and his family.


Yeah, because he's the first racer to ever have a child during the season 

He conducted himself like a total d-bag. The world agreed because he was trending on Twitter right after that and it wasn't because people thought he was a nice guy.


----------



## djagusch

Camden;1786501 said:


> Yeah, because he's the first racer to ever have a child during the season
> 
> He conducted himself like a total d-bag. The world agreed because he was trending on Twitter right after that and it wasn't because people thought he was a nice guy.


I'm not a fan either just know their mindset. His dad has a attitude of the like when the public asks any personal questions also. They don't care what others think for the most part.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

For you guys that think there's a lot of frost left, there isn't.

Remember last week when I posted my plow that was in the water?

Here it is today, all the water has drained away.


----------



## Camden

djagusch;1786504 said:


> I'm not a fan either just know their mindset. His dad has a attitude of the like when the public asks any personal questions also. They don't care what others think for the most part.


Yep. Daddy's a billionaire so I can see them having a F-You type attitude toward everything. I'll never root for the guy again. I used to cheer for him a little bit because I considered him an underdog but now that I know he's a pompous azz I hope he finishes 43rd every week.

The race is getting ready to start back up on Fox Sports 1.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1786431 said:


> For all the ford lovers...


That's cute... Didn't you see Tanner Foust dominate pulling that 727 on Top Gear with the Eco Boost??


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1786432 said:


> Neighbor called me again leaving a voicemail saying I was a piece of ***** for calling the cops. I suppose I should call the cops again tomorrow and have them make contact with him that if he ever stops me or one of my guys that I will press harassment charges???


I'd definitely call again... need a record to protect you and your crew...


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1786451 said:


> Now I want brownies and a banana split!!!


Must be a story here...


----------



## mn-bob

cbservicesllc;1786510 said:


> That's cute... Didn't you see Tanner Foust dominate pulling that 727 on Top Gear with the Eco Boost??


Now thats f...n :laughing::laughing:funny right there .


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;1786462 said:


> In his family's viewpoint, their personal life is their's and nobody else's. He isn't racing for fan's, money, or sponsor's. Just racing for himself and his family.


Well, he doesnt need to race for sponsors 

I get it, but at this level with the big boys it goes with the territory...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1786480 said:


> The lots that I do with the truck are wide open I'm not worried about it


Famous last words...


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1786482 said:


> that's odd. but then watching channel 11 doesn't seem so bad. hope that crap stays up north


Agreed...!


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;1786515 said:


> I get it, but at this level with the big boys it goes with the territory...


Exactly.

OMG - You see what just happened to Kenseth? That sucks!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1786506 said:


> For you guys that think there's a lot of frost left, there isn't.
> 
> Remember last week when I posted my plow that was in the water?
> 
> Here it is today, all the water has drained away.


Have you dug a whole where there isn't standing water. I bet there is more than you think. I still have plenty of snow cover and I wouldn't think it would come out too much until that is gone at least.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1786521 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> OMG - You see what just happened to Kenseth? That sucks!!!!


I woulda been a lot more pissed than Kenseth sounded...


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1786522 said:


> Have you dug a whole where there isn't standing water. I bet there is more than you think. I still have plenty of snow cover and I wouldn't think it would come out too much until that is gone at least.


I think its just weird this year... I was talking to our water dept guys and they were saying streets and cleared surfaces are at about 8' and places with snow pack or piles is only 2' or 3'


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;1786527 said:


> I woulda been a lot more pissed than Kenseth sounded...


That dude who hit him had to be texting.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1786528 said:


> I think its just weird this year... I was talking to our water dept guys and they were saying streets and cleared surfaces are at about 8' and places with snow pack or piles is only 2' or 3'


That makes sense since snow acts like insulation and also creates its own heat.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1786528 said:


> I think its just weird this year... I was talking to our water dept guys and they were saying streets and cleared surfaces are at about 8' and places with snow pack or piles is only 2' or 3'


With all the little snows early on I thought maybe the snow pack wasn't as much of a blanket as it could have been. I have also heard about 7-8' which is crazy.


----------



## OC&D

Camden;1786529 said:


> That dude who hit him had to be texting.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:

Good one.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1786533 said:


> With all the little snows early on I thought maybe the snow pack wasn't as much of a blanket as it could have been. I have also heard about 7-8' which is crazy.


It's incredible how much snow pack we've lost already though. I'd imagine the frost is coming out of those areas that are melted off pretty fast now.


----------



## djagusch

cbservicesllc;1786515 said:


> Well, he doesnt need to race for sponsors
> 
> I get it, but at this level with the big boys it goes with the territory...


Up to about 07/08 no reporter/driver talked about kids/girlfriends/fishing/etc. Guessing about that time the PR department told everyone it was a good thing and so it begun. Now its all they talk about. Rather hear about racing.


----------



## unit28

best location for a one footer+ on Tue


----------



## CityGuy

Wow the stands are empty at bristol.


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;1786538 said:


> Up to about 07/08 no reporter/driver talked about kids/girlfriends/fishing/etc. Guessing about that time the PR department told everyone it was a good thing and so it begun. Now its all they talk about. Rather hear about racing.


I cannot say I disagree... unfortunately NASCAR has fallen into this as well


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1786546 said:


> best location for a one footer+ on Tue


Glad that's pretty far from me...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1786556 said:


> Glad that's pretty far from me...


as everyone else says. it will change


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1786560 said:


> as everyone else says. it will change


Blissful ignorance...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Apparently danica cant even avoid crashing in the pit...


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;1786563 said:


> Apparently danica cant even avoid crashing in the pit...


Unbelievable. She is so horrible, I can't believe more people don't call her out for being so awful.

What if there was a pit crew guy right there? He would've been toast!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Is the race on again?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1786560 said:


> as everyone else says. it will change


Hopefully it changes, and goes more north!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1786564 said:


> Unbelievable. She is so horrible, I can't believe more people don't call her out for being so awful.
> 
> What if there was a pit crew guy right there? He would've been toast!!!


Yep.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

WTF... someone hit the wrong button??


----------



## Camden

SnowGuy73;1786565 said:


> Is the race on again?


It just ended, Edwards won.

Danica wiped out a car on pit road, 100% her fault. She took off out of her pit like a maniac and got sideways.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Odd ending... good night for Ford!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1786571 said:


> It just ended, Edwards won.
> 
> Danica wiped out a car on pit road, 100% her fault. She took off out of her pit like a maniac and got sideways.


Jesus!

What in hell is wrong with her, she sucks!


----------



## cbservicesllc

I feel a little better now after seeing the story behind this graphic someone posted earlier... its a blended model of the model data and the data from 15 "historic matches" most like this one...


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1786579 said:


> I feel a little better now after seeing the story behind this graphic someone posted earlier... its a blended model of the model data and the data from 15 "historic matches" most like this one...


Count the gradients back from 6" and it doesn't match their text on other things.


----------



## cbservicesllc

New Novak video


----------



## jimslawnsnow

damn. anyone watch the dentist on ax men?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1786582 said:


> Count the gradients back from 6" and it doesn't match their text on other things.


It never does. I've called them out on Facebook for that a few times.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1786586 said:


> New Novak video


Can you sum it up for me?


----------



## SnoFarmer

so,,,,, it's going to snow?

i just catch the weather here now.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1786586 said:


> New Novak video


Saw that. Interesting theory. Not sure what to think.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like a decent line of snow heading our way tonight.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1786592 said:


> Can you sum it up for me?


It may or may not snow.

If it does it will go big. But he thinks tit will mostly go north of the cities


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ian shows a total of 2" of snow and as much as an inch of rain.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1786597 said:


> Looks like a decent line of snow heading our way tonight.


Ha

Your kidding right?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1786598 said:


> If it does it will go big. But he thinks tit will mostly go north of the cities


So kind of my 0" OR 8" theory?


----------



## SnoFarmer

Cool.
but i think it's to cold for rain, as it's coming in from the N.W.?

rain south? like mpls?



SnowGuy73;1786597 said:


> Looks like a decent line of snow heading our way tonight.





SnowGuy73;1786599 said:


> Ian shows a total of 2" of snow and as much as an inch of rain.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1786600 said:


> Ha
> 
> Your kidding right?


Nope, looks like more than flurries to me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnoFarmer;1786603 said:


> Cool.
> but i think it's to cold for rain, as it's coming in from the N.W.?
> 
> rain south? like mpls?


Rain is for Tuesday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Where is novaks snow map?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1786602 said:


> So kind of my 0" OR 8" theory?


You know I've been on board with this the whole time, right?


----------



## SnoFarmer

18*F and a falling barometer.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sss channel 9 is going to talk about your city and not letting people build.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1786609 said:


> You know I've been on board with this the whole time, right?


I did take notice and appreciate it. I just have to keep plugging it in case someone missed it.:salute:

I take it you didn't get shot or anything. Glad to hear you're still around.


----------



## SnoFarmer

nice,
could do with out that.
fargo/morehead should be folding soon.

Then back to snow for Wednesday?



SnowGuy73;1786606 said:


> Rain is for Tuesday.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1786586 said:


> New Novak video


sounds bad. another video Monday or Tuesday as "things will always change"


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1786602 said:


> So kind of my 0" OR 8" theory?


Pretty much... "as with nearly all March storms, we'll start with rain and transition to snow"... He is fairly favorable for snow in the Cities at some point (especially the north and western suburbs ), but said the heaviest should setup from St. Cloud to Duluth to Hayward...


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1786608 said:


> Where is novaks snow map?


Yeah, I thought he said he would have that tonight. Travel impact maps without totals are going to start looking really suspect if he doesn't anti-up soon.

***Thanks for the channel 9 tip.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnoFarmer;1786616 said:


> nice,
> could do with out that.
> fargo/morehead should be folding soon.
> 
> Then back to snow for Wednesday?


Not sure, he didn't really say. It was more of a teaser.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1786614 said:


> I did take notice and appreciate it. I just have to keep plugging it in case someone missed it.:salute:
> 
> I take it you didn't get shot or anything. Glad to hear you're still around.


I didn't get shot. Will probably call again tomorrow to the non emergency line and ask them to make contact and tell them to stop harassing I and my guys.

Just in case??? The guy is a drinker, just get nervous at 2 am he'll go off the deep end and fire shots cause he doesn't think we listen.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1786618 said:


> Pretty much... "as with nearly all March storms, we'll start with rain and transition to snow"... He is fairly favorable for snow in the Cities at some point (especially the north and western suburbs ), but said the heaviest should setup from St. Cloud to Duluth to Hayward...


Well no beep. 
When will he tell us something that we can't see on our own? Hard to market a service that most of us can do in a few clicks of the mouse. He can't and nobody really can. That's what intrigues me about these weather services. I think they are a dying breed kinda like typewriters. Its too easy for just about anyone to see what the "models" are showing and they usually line up with the forecasts.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1786608 said:


> Where is novaks snow map?


"We're still 48 hours away and things can still change"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ian's teaser.... "Plenty of snow region wide"


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1786619 said:


> Yeah, I thought he said he would have that tonight. Travel impact maps without totals are going to start looking really suspect if he doesn't anti-up soon.
> 
> ***Thanks for the channel 9 tip.


Agreed.

No problem.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1786623 said:


> "We're still 48 hours away and things can still change"


Hahahahah! Ouch!

How'd that work for him last week the morning of?!?!?!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1786622 said:


> Well no beep.
> When will he tell us something that we can't see on our own? Hard to market a service that most of us can do in a few clicks of the mouse.


Most don't know how to. I didn't really before this winter.

Most also don't care, but they think they're getting insider info, cause they have "a guy".


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1786622 said:


> Well no beep.
> When will he tell us something that we can't see on our own? Hard to market a service that most of us can do in a few clicks of the mouse. He can't and nobody really can. That's what intrigues me about these weather services. I think they are a dying breed kinda like typewriters. Its too easy for just about anyone to see what the "models" are showing.


Bingo... he was pimping himself in the video that if it does go big he started talking about this last Thursday when "no one else was"


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1786628 said:


> Bingo... he was pimping himself in the video that if it does go big he started talking about this last Thursday when "no one else was"


Doh K!........


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1786602 said:


> So kind of my 0" OR 8" theory?


no totals given.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1786626 said:


> Hahahahah! Ouch!
> 
> How'd that work for him last week the morning of?!?!?!


Must be gun shy


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1786628 said:


> Bingo... he was pimping himself in the video that if it does go big he started talking about this last Thursday when "no one else was"


Yeah nobody on the news but half this thread has been about it since before he brought it up. GFS showed something well before that. Of course it may miss us entirely. :laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1786631 said:


> Must be gun shy


Is like to strangle the guy in the glasses with the window blind to his right..... He comes off as such a homer!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1786627 said:


> Most don't know how to. *I didn't really before this winter.*
> 
> Most also don't care, but they think they're getting insider info, cause they have "a guy".


Same here... Thanks Unit and SSS!!! :salute: Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1786634 said:


> Is like to strangle the guy in the glasses with the window blind to his right..... He comes off as such a homer!


Noooooo, not Minnesota Forecaster! http://www.minnesotaforecaster.com/


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1786638 said:


> Noooooo, not Minnesota Forecaster! http://www.minnesotaforecaster.com/


O I know who he is, I like his rating for post storm grades..... To bad he's such a toad!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ian has snow over us all day Tuesday. 11 and 5 showed it more northern.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1786640 said:


> Ian has snow over us all day Tuesday. 11 and 5 showed it more northern.


ALL DAY tuesday??? That can't be good...


----------



## banonea

Am I going to need to worry about snow here or just rain


----------



## BossPlow614

Just saw Need For Speed. Great movie!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1786643 said:


> ALL DAY tuesday??? That can't be good...


I should say precip over us all day, rain snow mix mostly.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1786643 said:


> ALL DAY tuesday??? That can't be good...


The high is 40


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1786640 said:


> Ian has snow over us all day Tuesday. 11 and 5 showed it more northern.


that cant be good. you might get 12"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Headed to bed. Too excited to see what the 4 am update has in the morning from NWS!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1786650 said:


> that cant be good. you might get 12"


It was over you to.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1786645 said:


> Am I going to need to worry about snow here or just rain


looks like mostly rain for you


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1786640 said:



> Ian has snow over us all day Tuesday. 11 and 5 showed it more northern.


It was a dark gray shadowing, his light snow.

Not really any "bands of bright white".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1786645 said:


> Am I going to need to worry about snow here or just rain


If it looks like rain for ya, I've got 2 drivers MIA for this (hopefully) last run.

All my shovelers checked in. One driver took a job, now another one can't work past midnight Tuesday.

I'm thinking the snow won't even start adding up until after midnight.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1786647 said:


> I should say precip over us all day, rain snow mix mostly.


Alright I feel better... I thought maybe something changed I wasn't aware of...


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1786655 said:


> It was a dark gray shadowing, his light snow.
> 
> Not really any "bands of bright white".


I still don't trust it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1786657 said:


> Alright I feel better... I thought maybe something changed I wasn't aware of...


It might have been snow up by you, I tend to focus in on my area during the future cast.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1786652 said:


> It was over you to.


I am sure it was. but ian is worse than john dee. I just wont even watch him.

NWS has kept my totals the same now for several hours. I am hoping to see the same in the morning


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1786656 said:


> If it looks like rain for ya, I've got 2 drivers MIA for this (hopefully) last run.
> 
> All my shovelers checked in. One driver took a job, now another one can't work past midnight Tuesday.
> 
> I'm thinking the snow won't even start adding up until after midnight.


I've got one that doesn't come back from vacation until Wednesday afternoon... so I'm sure of course this will happen... almost made it...


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1786660 said:


> I am sure it was. but ian is worse than john dee. I just wont even watch him.
> 
> NWS has kept my totals the same now for several hours. I am hoping to see the same in the morning


I'm hoping to see sun shineand 50°.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1786662 said:


> I'm hoping to see sun shineand 50°.


I'd take that...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1786662 said:


> I'm hoping to see sun shineand 50°.


very unlikely unless your in sw mn tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1786664 said:


> very unlikely unless your in sw mn tomorrow.


Hey, I'm being hopeful here!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1786663 said:


> I'd take that...


Hell yeah!


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1786660 said:


> I am sure it was. but ian is worse than john dee. I just wont even watch him.
> 
> NWS has kept my totals the same now for several hours. *I am hoping to see the same in the morning*


Good luck with that. :laughing:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

watching bar rescue and its gross


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;1786671 said:


> watching bar rescue and its gross


It just started?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1786670 said:


> Good luck with that. :laughing:


Hahahahah!


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1786671 said:


> watching bar rescue and its gross


Thats a great show and usually gross what they find when the lights are turned on.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1786671 said:


> watching bar rescue and its gross


Love that show!


----------



## cbservicesllc

That's a decent little swath of snow of snow up North...


----------



## banonea

Hamelfire;1786654 said:


> looks like mostly rain for you


DAMM! That sucks


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;1786672 said:


> It just started?


was on at 9. its on again at 11. on spike


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1786656 said:


> If it looks like rain for ya, I've got 2 drivers MIA for this (hopefully) last run.
> 
> All my shovelers checked in. One driver took a job, now another one can't work past midnight Tuesday.
> 
> I'm thinking the snow won't even start adding up until after midnight.


I will plan it. If we got nothing here I got no problem coming up and plowing for ya....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1786675 said:


> Thats a great show and usually gross what they find when the lights are turned on.


this one is really gross with wild animals running around with customers eating and drinking


----------



## cbservicesllc

Anyone see that story on 11 about the Coast Guard cutter on Superior? That was some impressive stuff!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Wow channel 5 shows even less precipitation for me now


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1786690 said:


> Wow channel 5 shows even less precipitation for me now


11 didn't look real impressive for the metro either... kind of a blanket 1-3... maybe


----------



## cbservicesllc

Novak latest travel impact...


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1786694 said:


> Novak latest travel impact...


Looks like you're in the panic zone!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1786694 said:


> Novak latest travel impact...


Pretty close. I'm on the low to moderate border now. Damn


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1786695 said:


> Looks like you're in the panic zone!


I know right... I better go get the bread and milk... :crying:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1786693 said:


> 11 didn't look real impressive for the metro either... kind of a blanket 1-3... maybe


Hoping less. But I'll do what I gotta do I guess if we get some of this crap


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1786697 said:


> I know right... I better go get the bread and milk... :crying:


Its funny you say that. Every snow evet this year people raid the grocery stores a day or two before it happens then call and complain because they need their proscriptions.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Looks like Novaks map matches up with the new gfs precip map pretty close.


----------



## DDB

SSS Inc.;1786703 said:


> Looks like Novaks map matches up with the new gfs precip map pretty close.


Is that the 0z GFS?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1786703 said:


> Looks like Novaks map matches up with the new gfs precip map pretty close.


Yes sir it does


----------



## cbservicesllc

DDB;1786705 said:


> Is that the 0z GFS?


Yes, unfinished run, but yes... looks like a majority of the QPF is through the metro by 6PM Tuesday and then really drops off after midnight?


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1786689 said:


> Anyone see that story on 11 about the Coast Guard cutter on Superior? That was some impressive stuff!


I did the other day, pretty cool!

I Cant image the noises from the ship when going through 4' thick ice!!


----------



## NorthernProServ

Accu is up to 3-6"


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1786714 said:


> Accu is up to 3-6"


You beat me to it... Tuesday day and night adds up to 4" for me... must be following the GFS...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1786715 said:


> You beat me to it... Tuesday day and night adds up to 4" for me... must be following the GFS...


Were screwed!


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS still at 1-3".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Whoa.... Talk about waking a guy up quick.

Check NWS and they have Monday at 1-3" for me, around an inch Monday night, then 2-4" for Tuesday day, another 3-5" for Tuesday night.


----------



## Advantage

Currently Light snow, 19 degrees

Tomorrow NWS hourly adds up to 10"+

Not again.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Advantage;1786742 said:


> Currently Light snow, 19 degrees
> 
> Tomorrow NWS hourly adds up to 10"+
> 
> Not again.......


Starting at 7 am this morning through 7 am Wednesday morning I am at 10" total for my hourly.

I need the sun up sooner than later here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh, and don't look at the highs for this weekend.


----------



## CityGuy

What the heck? All the locals are saying it's hard to put totals to it. The NWS did and these totals are impressive. Locals call for little to nothing and NWS has me at 6-8.


----------



## CityGuy

It's starting to look like SSS ans I are going to get that last push we are looking for.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Were screwed!


----------



## SnowGuy73

25° overcast calm 

06:35


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1786753 said:


> Were screwed!


50 more miles and your in the deep too.


----------



## CityGuy

I think we are going get it big. The question is how much has the ground warmed up and how much will melt on contact.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hourly is 4.8 for 06:00-06:00 Wednesday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Today hourly is .6".


----------



## CityGuy

I hope the sleet/freezing rain stays away from the cities but that is not looking likely.


----------



## CityGuy

Guess I should not have washed the truck or wifes car over the weekend.


----------



## CityGuy

I was even hoping to get the Miata out this coming weekend but with the temps and snow that is not looking like a good idea.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS beats Novak out with the snow forecast.... He must really be shell shocked!


----------



## CityGuy

Guess I better put the stay over bag and sleeping bag back in the truck tonight. Looks like I might be staying at the shop tomorrow night.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1786763 said:


> NWS brats Novak out with the snow forecast.... He must really be shell shocked!


I bet there will be an update and map coming out sometime today.


----------



## CityGuy

IF we get the snow I am thinking we just might make it to 3000 pages by the end of this season.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sam says 1-3" metro


----------



## SnowGuy73

Mikey still saying a wintery mix...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1786765 said:


> I bet there will be an update and map coming out sometime today.


O, for sure.


----------



## CityGuy

Guy on 4 says 1-3 metro but if it moves east the metro will be in the heavy snow. Say's we will know more later.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1786770 said:


> Guy on 4 says 1-3 metro but if it moves east the metro will be in the heavy snow. Say's we will know more later.


Wow! What a great mind on that one.....

What if it moves west?


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1786753 said:


> Were screwed!


What's new.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1786774 said:


> What's new.


Nothing really......


----------



## Green Grass

25 light rain.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1786776 said:


> 25 light rain.


That's a good combination.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I'm at up to a inch today and 5-9 tomorrow threw Wednesday


----------



## SnowGuy73

Same says there is a 50% chance of precip today, as he talks of rain changing to snow moving in... Clown!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1786780 said:


> I'm at up to a inch today and 5-9 tomorrow threw Wednesday


I'm at less than half and 4-7"


----------



## SnowGuy73

Still no snow map.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

I'm at less than one today and 4-8 for tomorrow... this is wonderful... they dropped highs for tomorrow too


----------



## SSS Inc.

:laughing::laughing::laughing:
What happened overnight??? :laughing:


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1786757 said:


> I think we are going get it big. The question is how much has the ground warmed up and how much will melt on contact.


I dont think it will be a big factor... guys were saying before the last bust that pavement temps were back down


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1786787 said:


> I'm at less than one today and 4-8 for tomorrow... this is wonderful... they dropped highs for tomorrow too


I did mention yesterday that NWS was on the high end for temps. They still are by a few degrees actually.

0" or 8" 

Now NWS has leap frogged the NAM and GFS for precip totals....nws is almost double what the gfs/nam have for me. Now I'm really confused.

I'm at 3-7".


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1786788 said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> What happened overnight??? :laughing:


Apparenty the weather service took your advice? Its funny though that now they are on the high end of QPF vs the models...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1786790 said:


> I dont think it will be a big factor... guys were saying before the last bust that pavement temps were back down


It definitely feels cold out there....


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1786792 said:


> Apparenty the weather service took your advice? Its funny though that now they are on the high end of QPF vs the models...


Maybe this will be the bust for the season!


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1786792 said:


> Apparenty the weather service took your advice? Its funny though that now they are on the high end of QPF vs the models...


Yeah, I noticed that just a minute ago. Maybe the ecmwf and the gem or whatever else are way higher. I haven't looked. Maybe the discussion clears it up but I haven't read that either.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Windy has heck out too


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1786795 said:


> Maybe this will be the bust for the season!


I wouldn't hold your breath on that


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1786796 said:


> Yeah, I noticed that just a minute ago. Maybe the ecmwf and the gem or whatever else are way higher. I haven't looked. Maybe the discussion clears it up but I haven't read that either.


Discussion doesn't.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

On second thought... don't read the discussion. 

WOULD NOT BE
SURPRISED TO SEE THINGS SHIFTED A BIT FURTHER EAST THOUGH GIVEN
THE LOW TRACK SO FAR EAST...ASSUMING THE LOW LEVEL DRY AIR ISSUE
CAN BE OVERCOME. THE ST LOUIS UNIVERSITY CIPS ANALOGS USING THE
GFS GUIDANCE DOES SHOW THE HEAVY AXIS FURTHER EAST FROM MANKATO TO
THE TWIN CITIES AND ASHLAND WI.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1786796 said:


> Yeah, I noticed that just a minute ago. Maybe the ecmwf and the gem or whatever else are way higher. I haven't looked. Maybe the discussion clears it up but I haven't read that either.


They mentioned the gem and the euro, but i think they said they were most favorable to the 00z GFS... but they have double the moisture...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1786799 said:


> I wouldn't hold your breath on that


Stanger things have happened this season.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1786798 said:


> Windy has heck out too


Wind picked up here too with flurries.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1786802 said:


> They mentioned the gem and the euro, but i think they said they were most favorable to the 00z GFS... but they have double the moisture...


That parts weird. Then what they are doing is actually Forecasting and not just model watching. If they are correct then kudos to them. We'll see.


----------



## jimslawnsnow




----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1786801 said:


> On second thought... don't read the discussion.
> 
> WOULD NOT BE
> SURPRISED TO SEE THINGS SHIFTED A BIT FURTHER EAST THOUGH GIVEN
> THE LOW TRACK SO FAR EAST...ASSUMING THE LOW LEVEL DRY AIR ISSUE
> CAN BE OVERCOME. THE ST LOUIS UNIVERSITY CIPS ANALOGS USING THE
> GFS GUIDANCE DOES SHOW THE HEAVY AXIS FURTHER EAST FROM MANKATO TO
> THE TWIN CITIES AND ASHLAND WI.


Wonder if anything has changed enough for unit to change opinions or if he still thinks dry tongue


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1786801 said:


> On second thought... don't read the discussion.
> 
> WOULD NOT BE
> SURPRISED TO SEE THINGS SHIFTED A BIT FURTHER EAST THOUGH GIVEN
> THE LOW TRACK SO FAR EAST...ASSUMING THE LOW LEVEL DRY AIR ISSUE
> CAN BE OVERCOME. THE ST LOUIS UNIVERSITY CIPS ANALOGS USING THE
> GFS GUIDANCE DOES SHOW THE HEAVY AXIS FURTHER EAST FROM MANKATO TO
> THE TWIN CITIES AND ASHLAND WI.


Of course it will.... When I want it to move east it moves west, when I want it to move west it moves east!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1786807 said:


>


I asked him where the snow map is again this morning and my post is gone.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1786806 said:


> That parts weird. Then what they are doing is actually Forecasting and not just model watching. If they are correct then kudos to them. We'll see.


Yeah looks like they're stepping out on a limb for this one... should be interesting


----------



## MNPLOWCO

New sign off tagline for some of the MN mets. " Giving you the weather news you need, the day after tomorrow, about tomorrows weather."


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1786808 said:


> Wonder if anything has changed enough for unit to change opinions or if he still thinks dry tongue


I was wondering the same.... Where the hell is this dry tongue?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1786809 said:


> Of course it will.... When I want it to move east it moves west, when I want it to move west it moves east!


That's usually how it is


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;1786801 said:


> On second thought... don't read the discussion.
> 
> WOULD NOT BE
> SURPRISED TO SEE THINGS SHIFTED A BIT FURTHER EAST THOUGH GIVEN
> THE LOW TRACK SO FAR EAST...ASSUMING THE LOW LEVEL DRY AIR ISSUE
> CAN BE OVERCOME. THE ST LOUIS UNIVERSITY CIPS ANALOGS USING THE
> GFS GUIDANCE DOES SHOW THE HEAVY AXIS FURTHER EAST FROM MANKATO TO
> THE TWIN CITIES AND ASHLAND WI.


who would of thought!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1786810 said:


> I asked him where the snow map is again this morning and my post is gone.


Thats nice of him...


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1786813 said:


> I was wondering the same.... Where the hell is this dry tongue?


I trust unit!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Sam says 3" for metro and 1.8 for me 3.2 40 miles south of me too


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1786804 said:


> Stanger things have happened this season.


Yeah good point


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sleet balls now!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1786818 said:


> I trust unit!


The tongue is probably over Camden now or someone who wants snow.... You watch!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Some of the sleet is melting, not much though. 

Were screwed!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Tiny flakes here... nothing appears to be melting on contact


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1786810 said:


> I asked him where the snow map is again this morning and my post is gone.


Way to get "new business" and followers


----------



## SSS Inc.

This fine sleet I have going right now isn't melting. It isn't much but its blowing around on the street. 

Idon't think there will be much melting tomorrow if its anything like right now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1786829 said:


> Way to get "new business" and followers


Ya, he's really taking that last one hard I guess.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1786830 said:


> This fine sleet I have going right now isn't melting. It isn't much but its blowing around on the street.
> 
> Idon't think there will be much melting tomorrow if its anything like right now.


Were screwed.


----------



## NorthernProServ

already a coating of snow here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1786830 said:


> This fine sleet I have going right now isn't melting. It isn't much but its blowing around on the street.
> 
> Idon't think there will be much melting tomorrow if its anything like right now.


It won't melt. Best hope for those that don't want snow is either it shifts back 50 miles west/north, or the dry tongue.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like I will be using the last of my salt today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1786834 said:


> It won't melt. Best hope for those that don't want snow is either it shifts back 50 miles west/north, or the dry tongue.


Hope in one hand, crap in the other......


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1786834 said:


> It won't melt. Best hope for those that don't want snow is either it shifts back 50 miles west/north, or the dry tongue.


What do you mean "those" people


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Sam now says maybe 4" for the metro


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Light sleet and snow pellets, not melting on side walks but no build up on road yet.
Mtka/Wayzata


----------



## TKLAWN

Everything is glare ice covered in sleet. 
Please kill me!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Moderate sleet here, no snow at all.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1786841 said:


> Everything is glare ice covered in sleet.
> Please kill me!


Same here... Jesus!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1786825 said:


> Some of the sleet is melting, not much though.
> 
> Were screwed!


Everything here is white from the sleet and the asphalt is not melting it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

There is no point in trying to go anywhere yet.... Gridlock!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Marler might want to stick his head out the window!


----------



## +plowguy

SSS Inc.;1786788 said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> What happened overnight??? :laughing:


It took NWS all night to catch up reading pages on here before they made their adjustment to the forecast.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I have 2 snowflakes mixing in for every 1000 ice balls.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Novak says snow map by 6pm tonight


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1786854 said:


> Novak says snow map by 6pm tonight


Copy that!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nice of NWS to once again change the "forecast" as its occurring!


----------



## OC&D

I hear something hitting my windows, but I haven't looked outside to see what it is. I thought all precip was starting tomorrow!?! Maybe I wasn't paying attention.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm off to salt.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1786837 said:


> What do you mean "those" people


I could see my reflection off the computer screen.


----------



## OC&D

jimslawnsnow;1786854 said:


> Novak says snow map by 6pm tonight


Haha! Why not 6pm tomorrow.......or maybe Wednesday?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Highways are even white with sleet now from mpls to shakopee.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1786863 said:


> Highways are even white with sleet now from mpls to shakopee.


Wow, the traffic cams show a way different story down there than further NE.


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1786863 said:


> Highways are even white with sleet now from mpls to shakopee.


Slickery??


----------



## OC&D

I know there is probably no bulk to be found but I wonder if I can find regular bagged salt anywhere.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I still have 1-3" mainly before noon for Stacy. It's not even snowing here. Moisture looks about done once it moves through the cities.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1786867 said:


> I know there is probably no bulk to be found but I wonder if I can find regular bagged salt anywhere.


John Deere Landscapes would have it in WBL.

Northern Salt probably has 600 pallets now that the season is over they way they operated all year.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

just pellets here now and the road is whitening. Slippery though. Looks like it's over in an hour. No big buildup here.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Frozen crap hitting my windows now... glad I dont do a ton of salting...


----------



## CityGuy

Sending 4 trucks out, not me, to salt a few hills and intersections. I get to continue putting wings back on, removing patch units, mounting front plows, and checking all the trucks over.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Shakopee to Burnsville, not one municipal salt truck seen!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Roads are slickery. Lots aren't too bad.... Yet!


----------



## SnoFarmer

We picked up a dusting to nothing,
it just went around us.
doughnut holed.

temp 21.2*F
wind out of the S,E.


yea,
SNOWFALL TOTALS ARE EXPECTED TO
RANGE FROM 6 TO 10 INCHES FOR MUCH OF THE AREA...WITH LOCALLY
HIGHER AMOUNTS OF UP TO 12 INCHES ALONG THE NORTH SHORE OF LAKE
SUPERIOR.

of wet heavy snow,


----------



## OC&D

MNPLOWCO;1786873 said:


> Looks like it's over in an hour.


Looking at the radar I think you're right. I don't know what I should do. I feel like by the time I put the spreader on, find salt and get things salted, it will have warmed up and things will be melting. If I decide to let it slide, it won't melt off and people will be pissed.


----------



## skorum03

25*F 

Snow/sleet mix


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1786879 said:


> Looking at the radar I think you're right. I don't know what I should do. I feel like by the time I put the spreader on, find salt and get things salted, it will have warmed up and things will be melting. If I decide to let it slide, it won't melt off and people will be pissed.


Gas station 2 bags for 749 for water softener salt


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Freezing rain here.


----------



## qualitycut

Kstp app has at least 40% everyday in the 7 day at least the highs ar 36+


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1786883 said:


> Gas station 2 bags for 749 for water softener salt


50 lb? That isn't the huge stuff is it?


----------



## OC&D

It just went from freezing rain to huge flakes.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1786886 said:


> 50 lb? That isn't the huge stuff is it?


Water softener salt would be the big chunks.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1786888 said:


> Water softener salt would be the big chunks.


Get the crystals not the pellots. It will work in a pinch.


----------



## banonea

Sleet is Rochester now 24


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1786886 said:


> 50 lb? That isn't the huge stuff is it?


Not the small stuff, its pretty fine.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Wonder what tomorrow brings. I was supposedto get a half inch of snow today, instead I got about 1/4" of sleet!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light rain in Chanhassen.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Looks like it might be melting from the bottom up... just an observation out my window though...


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1786902 said:


> Looks like it might be melting from the bottom up... just an observation out my window though...


Not around here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1786902 said:


> Looks like it might be melting from the bottom up... just an observation out my window though...


It is.... Just barely though.

Salt takes it off VERY fast.


----------



## OC&D

It's alternating between sleet and snow now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looked like the sun was going to come out for a while in Shakopee. Back to sleet.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm done.... For now, I guess.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Back to rain.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Back to partial sun.


----------



## DDB

Anybody else wish that at this time of year the NWS would give two snowfall estimates for each storm, one for grass/snow surfaces and another for paved surfaces???


----------



## cbservicesllc

Laura is looking good today! :yow!:

Oh... and here's the "microcast" estimate... she had it starting tomorrow around 6AM and wrapping around 10PM... also said St. Cloud to Duluth is the bullseye... right now...


----------



## cbservicesllc

DDB;1786927 said:


> Anybody else wish that at this time of year the NWS would give two snowfall estimates for each storm, one for grass/snow surfaces and another for paved surfaces???


Yes, but unfortunately I think it won't matter much for this storm with the temps where they are


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1786928 said:


> Laura is looking good today! :yow!:
> 
> Oh... and here's the "microcast" estimate... she had it starting tomorrow around 6AM and wrapping around 10PM...


Yes she does! 
That 13" is dangerously close to the metro!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You all can go to the NWS facebook page and like my comment. 

Should be a long conversation with the last weather story posted.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1786931 said:


> Yes she does!
> That 13" is dangerously close to the metro!


Metro!?!?!? Try being in the NW suburbs?!?!?

Oh, wait.... You are.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Here's goofy guy on 5... also shows it done by midnight... says these totals include what fell today...


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1786935 said:


> Metro!?!?!? Try being in the NW suburbs?!?!?
> 
> Oh, wait.... You are.


That's what I meant, if that were to happen I'd be hustling some Lmn caliber hours. Lol

That guy from the nws page is a jackass.


----------



## andersman02

Anyone looking to buy some lake stree granite cobble? My friend has about 17 pallets of it, about half is 4"x8", other half is about half the size. 

Send me a PM.

Sun poking out, 27,

Just grabbed some salt from US Salt also


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1786940 said:


> That's what I meant, if that were to happen I'd be hustling some Lmn caliber hours. Lol
> 
> That guy from the nws page is a jackass.


Hopefully it's not skorum.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hahahaha.... Don't look at johndee you non-snow lovers!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1786928 said:


> Laura is looking good today! :yow!:
> 
> Oh... and here's the "microcast" estimate... she had it starting tomorrow around 6AM and wrapping around 10PM... also said St. Cloud to Duluth is the bullseye... right now...


Wow!!! daddy likey!


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1786932 said:


> You all can go to the NWS facebook page and like my comment.
> 
> Should be a long conversation with the last weather story posted.


Done. He's a little uppity.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1786932 said:


> You all can go to the NWS facebook page and like my comment.
> 
> Should be a long conversation with the last weather story posted.


Is this guy nuts???


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1786948 said:


> Hahahaha.... Don't look at johndee you non-snow lovers!!!


Not too worried, he hasn't been right all season...


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1786947 said:


> Hopefully it's not skorum.


No it's not, I think skorum or korum is his last name.


----------



## SnoFarmer

:crying: nice,
Everyone is going with 12+ of wet snow for us,
happy happy joy joy.
I'm not complainingxysport
but it's going to be a mess.

well I guess it's time to go fill the truck.
over cast,
temp 29.1*F
wind. blustery, out of the S.


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1786954 said:


> No it's not, I think skorum or korum is his last name.


What am I missing over there?


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1786947 said:


> Hopefully it's not skorum.


I don't think it is....

I also think I missed the joke... hahha


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1786956 said:


> What am I missing over there?


I'm wondering the same. haha

My last name is Korum


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1786958 said:


> I'm wondering the same. haha
> 
> My last name is Korum


Sounds like you did something wrong..


----------



## cbservicesllc

Latest GFS (bright blue line) down? Now I'm confused....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1786957 said:


> I don't think it is....
> 
> I also think I missed the joke... hahha


Guy from Hudson is throwing a fit on NWS's facebook page.

KJ's something or other.

I tried to put him in his place, or at least calm him down.


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1786959 said:


> Sounds like you did something wrong..


I know... Feels like I'm dealing with my GF not knowing what I did.

I just took a solid 2 hour nap


----------



## OC&D

The sun is peeking out here....


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1786961 said:


> Guy from Hudson is throwing a fit on NWS's facebook page.
> 
> KJ's something or other.
> 
> I tried to put him in his place, or at least calm him down.


I don't think I'm on the right NWS page. Send me the link..?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1786956 said:


> What am I missing over there?





skorum03;1786957 said:


> I don't think it is....
> 
> I also think I missed the joke... hahha


Some plow guy that's gone looney tunes over there... calling people names saying they insulted him... he's the one that's been a total dick... he started by saying NWS is never right


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1786962 said:


> I know... Feels like I'm dealing with my GF not knowing what I did.
> 
> I just took a solid 2 hour nap


Sounding like a shouting match online....

I'll keep my distance.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1786966 said:


> he started by saying NWS is never right


Sounds about right....


----------



## cbservicesllc

OC&D;1786963 said:


> The sun is peeking out here....


Same here! Driveway and streets are all burned off... water running down the curbs... guess I don't have to throw any salt...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bright and sunny here!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1786970 said:


> Same here! Driveway and streets are all burned off... water running down the curbs... guess I don't have to throw any salt...


Same here, but if we hadn't the temp would've dropped and been screwed!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1786964 said:


> I don't think I'm on the right NWS page. Send me the link..?


On NWS's facebook page, under the weather story. Should be about 25 comments.


----------



## SnowGuy73

from lil pickle.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1786975 said:


> from lil pickle.


You beat me to it! They said she's moving to midday now... :crying:


----------



## cbservicesllc

Guy on 4 has most gone by 9PM... his accumulation graphic is laughable...


----------



## MNPLOWCO

SnowGuy73;1786973 said:


> Same here, but if we hadn't the temp would've dropped and been screwed!


Snowguy is our resident Newtonian scholar. "For every action, there is an equal and opposite reaction." :laughing:

God love him!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1786976 said:


> You beat me to it! They said she's moving to midday now... :crying:


No!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1786978 said:


> Guy on 4 has most gone by 9PM... his accumulation graphic is laughable...


What in the hell is that?

Clown!


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1786978 said:


> Guy on 4 has most gone by 9PM... his accumulation graphic is laughable...


So 0-10 for shovable and 0-10 on the other lol


----------



## SnowGuy73

MNPLOWCO;1786979 said:


> Snowguy is our resident Newtonian scholar. "For every action, there is an equal and opposite reaction." :laughing:
> 
> God love him!


That.... and if you get to know me better you will find I dislike snow and often have a negative outlook on this relating to snow, ice, cold, so on....

:salute:


----------



## MNPLOWCO

I love the giant plow graphic on the part where it says "Enough to shovel"


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1786982 said:


> So 0-10 for shovable and 0-10 on the other lol


Looks like Novak is running the old weather watcher at the number 4 these days!


----------



## SnowGuy73

MNPLOWCO;1786984 said:


> I love the giant plow graphic on the part where it says "Enough to shovel"


That's a hell of a shovel there!


----------



## SSS Inc.

After a little digging that k and j lawn guys wife is sure cute.


----------



## cbservicesllc

From NWS....


----------



## MNPLOWCO

SnowGuy73;1786983 said:


> That.... and if you get to know me better you will find I dislike snow and often have a negative outlook on this relating to snow, ice, cold, so on....
> 
> :salute:


Exactly..you represent the perfect contrarian. A snowguy who hates the snow. Kind of like the farmer who hates crops. Every time the crops grow he says "we're screwed". Love it!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1786988 said:


> After a little digging that k and j lawn guys wife is sure cute.


Hey creepy!....


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1786990 said:


> From NWS....


So..........

their making a video to say that their not sure what's going to happen. Novak must be working the computers at NWS as well!


----------



## SnowGuy73

MNPLOWCO;1786991 said:


> Exactly..you represent the perfect contrarian. A snowguy who hates the snow. Kind of like the farmer who hates crops. Every time the crops grow he says "we're screwed". Love it!


You got it!

:laughing:


----------



## BossPlow614

MNPLOWCO;1786991 said:


> Exactly..you represent the perfect contrarian. A snowguy who hates the snow. Kind of like the farmer who hates crops. Every time the crops grow he says "we're screwed". Love it!


:laughing:

Just finished up salting, sun is somewhat coming out but sidewalks were still icy, especially on the north Side of buildings.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1786978 said:


> Guy on 4 has most gone by 9PM... his accumulation graphic is laughable...


Honestly..... This is what everyone should have for every storm.

To think anything else is what is "laughable".


----------



## SnowGuy73

Per Paul Douglas.

*A Leprechuan Warning for Monday*


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

At my W. 7th property. Maintenance guy said don't worry about it, he's got it.

Showed up and the south sidewalks are all slush, with footprints in them. The only thing salted so far is the front door. The hills for the townhomes are glare ice.

Great job he does.


----------



## qualitycut

So according to nws video its going to snow from the evening until 7am, perfect


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nap time!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1787004 said:


> So according to nws video its going to snow from the evening until 7am, perfect


Sounds about right...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1787004 said:


> So according to nws video its going to snow from the evening until 7am, perfect


From what I see ATM.....majority of snow should be done around midnight.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1786993 said:


> Hey creepy!....


And you call me a stalker.


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1786988 said:


> After a little digging that k and j lawn guys wife is sure cute.


haha nice. After reading this I looked too...


----------



## BossPlow614

One huge positive for this storm is that at least there's room to put snow at resis!


----------



## skorum03

BossPlow614;1787013 said:


> One huge positive for this storm is that at least there's room to put snow at resis!


Hadn't thought about that. You're right


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1787013 said:


> One huge positive for this storm is that at least there's room to put snow at resis!


One and only positive.


----------



## skorum03

Sun is trying to poke through here. I was forecast 1-3 today. Have about 1/2" at the most.


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1787015 said:


> One and only positive.


I dont mind this storm as long as all my equipment works well. And it'll be nice to have a billable event or 2 on the March invoices.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1786988 said:


> After a little digging that k and j lawn guys wife is sure cute.


Yeah baby! (had to look after you posted)



LwnmwrMan22;1787001 said:


> Honestly..... This is what everyone should have for every storm.
> 
> To think anything else is what is "laughable".


You're right... I just thought it was kind of funny



qualitycut;1787004 said:


> So according to nws video its going to snow from the evening until 7am, perfect


Right...



LwnmwrMan22;1787008 said:


> From what I see ATM.....majority of snow should be done around midnight.


Also right... according to the models...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dahl will be on am1500 in 3-4 minutes.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1787009 said:


> And you call me a stalker.


Well you do fit the profile. :waving:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamel.... Lenzen in Chaska has 2500hd, new body styles in.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1787035 said:


> Hamel.... Lenzen in Chaska has 2500hd, new body styles in.


Nice. May have to take a trek down that way and take a look.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1787023 said:


> Dahl will be on am1500 in 3-4 minutes.


What's he say???


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1787036 said:


> Nice. May have to take a trek down that way and take a look.


I saw two crew cabs and one regular cab all white.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Well... I've lost a few tenths off the hourly graph...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1787039 said:


> Well... I've lost a few tenths off the hourly graph...


Nice, nice...


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm at 5.0" on the hourly.. So mine went up, I'm screwed!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1787037 said:


> What's he say???


6-12" for W/Central MN.

3-6" for the cities.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1787043 said:


> 6-12" for W/Central MN.
> 
> 3-6" for the cities.


That'll change.


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1787045 said:


> That'll change.


no.... not possible....


----------



## skorum03

And for my thousandth post I would like to say how frustrated I am getting working with my computer illiterate grandparents right now haha


----------



## SnowGuy73

Here you go Hamel.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Tuesday night makes no sense


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm up to 7.5" on my hourly.


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1787046 said:


> no.... not possible....


You might be right.


----------



## Polarismalibu

No plowing for me. Told the property manager that manages my commercial lots to F off. Thinks he dosent have to pay for snow relocation that he requested because it warmed up and melted a two weeks later. They paid late and out of a $15,567 bill for the month they paid $2,356 and refuse to pay anymore


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1787049 said:


> Tuesday night makes no sense


It never does, sir.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1787048 said:


> Here you go Hamel.


Nice. Not sure I want white, black or red. All are hard to keep clean. Hmmm limits my choices.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1787052 said:


> No plowing for me. Told the property manager that manages my commercial lots to F off. Thinks he dosent have to pay for snow relocation that he requested because it warmed up and melted a two weeks later. They paid late and out of a $15,567 bill for the month they paid $2,356 and refuse to pay anymore


Someone need some extra snow in their lots I think.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1787052 said:


> No plowing for me. Told the property manager that manages my commercial lots to F off. Thinks he dosent have to pay for snow relocation that he requested because it warmed up and melted a two weeks later. They paid late and out of a $15,567 bill for the month they paid $2,356 and refuse to pay anymore


Holy crap...

In other news... my streets are dry


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1787052 said:


> No plowing for me. Told the property manager that manages my commercial lots to F off. Thinks he dosent have to pay for snow relocation that he requested because it warmed up and melted a two weeks later. They paid late and out of a $15,567 bill for the month they paid $2,356 and refuse to pay anymore


Ha!

I had the property I fires last month call me this morning.... Seems with the nice weather we were having he didn't bother finding a new contractor yet and wanted to know if I could do this time. Said no need to call back, he will just assume I'm on top of it......

Assume all you want, and good luck with that!


----------



## olsonbro

Polarismalibu;1787052 said:


> No plowing for me. Told the property manager that manages my commercial lots to F off. Thinks he dosent have to pay for snow relocation that he requested because it warmed up and melted a two weeks later. They paid late and out of a $15,567 bill for the month they paid $2,356 and refuse to pay anymore


THAT is a joke! see them in court!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1787054 said:


> Nice. Not sure I want white, black or red. All are hard to keep clean. Hmmm limits my choices.


That sucks... I was going to sell you my red 2013 and buy this one.

I'm partial to white!


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1787058 said:


> Ha!
> 
> I had the property I fires last month call me this morning.... Seems with the nice weather we were having he didn't bother finding a new contractor yet and wanted to know if I could do this time. Said no need to call back, he will just assume I'm on top of it......
> 
> Assume all you want, and good luck with that!


Ha! is right. That Guy is going to look like a real genius on wednesday morning.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1787052 said:


> No plowing for me. Told the property manager that manages my commercial lots to F off. Thinks he dosent have to pay for snow relocation that he requested because it warmed up and melted a two weeks later. They paid late and out of a $15,567 bill for the month they paid $2,356 and refuse to pay anymore


Hope you have a paper trail. Still would take them to court and make fool out of them. Well it melted anyway so I'm not paying. What a douch bag


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Had 3 steaks this week. Finally got one cooked medium


----------



## SSS Inc.

Whats with all the girl pictures on the bottom of your picture Jim?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1787052 said:


> No plowing for me. Told the property manager that manages my commercial lots to F off. Thinks he dosent have to pay for snow relocation that he requested because it warmed up and melted a two weeks later. They paid late and out of a $15,567 bill for the month they paid $2,356 and refuse to pay anymore


That's insane. Just for that I hope we get 18" so they're screwed.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1787067 said:


> Whats with all the girl pictures on the bottom of your picture Jim?


What pictures


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1787067 said:


> Whats with all the girl pictures on the bottom of your picture Jim?


Oh I see now. Crap that's on weather bug


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1786961 said:


> Guy from Hudson is throwing a fit on NWS's facebook page.
> 
> KJ's something or other.
> 
> I tried to put him in his place, or at least calm him down.


This Jeremy guy on Facebook is a great weather mind.
I heard he has been spot on with the last three snowfalls.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1787071 said:


> This Jeremy guy on Facebook is a great weather mind.
> I heard he has been spot on with the last three snowfalls.


Not true. He never had totals up for this morning. Another forecaster after the fact.


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;1787052 said:


> No plowing for me. Told the property manager that manages my commercial lots to F off. Thinks he dosent have to pay for snow relocation that he requested because it warmed up and melted a two weeks later. They paid late and out of a $15,567 bill for the month they paid $2,356 and refuse to pay anymore


Wow! I sure hope you do everything in your power to make that situation right.


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1787063 said:


> Ha! is right. That Guy is going to look like a real genius on wednesday morning.


You know how it is... He will call and leave me a nasty message I'm sure.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu has me at another 1/10" of ice tonight... Ya!


----------



## SnowGuy73

3.1" total for me says accu.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Good luck with the RAP Camden and SnoFarmer.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

6 am tomorrow morning.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1787079 said:


> 6 am tomorrow morning.


Jesus.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1787081 said:


> Jesus.....


By midnight that will be right on top of you and I....


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1787086 said:


> By midnight that will be right on top of you and I....


O, and quality too!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1787089 said:


> O, and quality too!


Nope your wrong


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1787090 said:


> Nope your wrong


We will see.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS changed, big change....


----------



## SnowGuy73

I was at 1-3" day and 2-4" night.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm down to 3.3" on hourly.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hey I'm down to 3.9 on the NWS Hourly!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1787086 said:


> By midnight that will be right on top of you and I....





SnowGuy73;1787089 said:


> O, and quality too!


You're probably right... the 3 guys that don't want it... even Lwnmwrman wants snow now!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1787094 said:


> I was at 1-3" day and 2-4" night.


I'm really curious what the temp will be tomorrow. Nws continues to be about 5º above most of the models.

Maybe you guys that don't want snow will be saved by the dry slot unit was talking about. Its been pretty evident on the models the past few days. Unless it doesn't happen of course.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1787098 said:


> You're probably right... the 3 guys that don't want it... even Lwnmwrman wants snow now!


That's why I figured we would get it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1787099 said:


> I'm really curious what the temp will be tomorrow. Nws continues to be about 5º above most of the models.
> 
> Maybe you guys that don't want snow will be saved by the dry slot unit was talking about. Its been pretty evident on the models the past few days. Unless it doesn't happen of course.


We can hope but I have very little faith in it happening. I've gotten screwed almost every time this season.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dry tongue is better than no tongue in my book.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Lil pickles on.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1787105 said:


> Dry tongue is better than no tongue in my book.


A dry slot sounds like a chafing issue!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm down to 4.5". Had 3" taken off. Not only that, but the snow totals are down too.


----------



## qualitycut

She shows rain till like 12-1am then snow till 6am with 2-5.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Pickle says 2-5" metro area.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1787110 said:


> She shows rain till like 12-1am then snow till 6am with 2-5.


Ya, and not starting for you and I until about 18:00 tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Wonder what Dahl will have to say here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1787114 said:


> Wonder what Dahl will have to say here.


That you're getting close to rivaling grandview in total posts?

Man, and to think I had overtaken you at one point.


----------



## ryde307

Just got back from looking at one of our dump sites. It's a vacant building for sale. Turns out the owner did not know we were dumping snow there and was abit surprised to see all the piles there today. The property mnager knew about it and doesn't think it's a big deal but the owner has a different opinion. Good thing so much has melted. I would have hated to see his reaction 2 weeks ago.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1787117 said:


> Just got back from looking at one of our dump sites. It's a vacant building for sale. Turns out the owner did not know we were dumping snow there and was abit surprised to see all the piles there today. The property mnager knew about it and doesn't think it's a big deal but the owner has a different opinion. Good thing so much has melted. I would have hated to see his reaction 2 weeks ago.


Be happy those properties in downtown didn't call you. Went down there today, pretty much a wild goose chase.

Although, sounds like I will be expanding the rooftop green space maintenance side of the business.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1787116 said:


> That you're getting close to rivaling grandview in total posts?
> 
> Man, and to think I had overtaken you at one point.


4000 of his posts say"sure looks that way"


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1787120 said:


> 4000 of his posts say"sure looks that way"


And/or "Clowns!", "We're screwed!"


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1787116 said:


> That you're getting close to rivaling grandview in total posts?
> 
> Man, and to think I had overtaken you at one point.


And that's with taking weekends off for the most part when its not snowing and taking a couple weeks off there!

Haha.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1787119 said:


> Be happy those properties in downtown didn't call you. Went down there today, pretty much a wild goose chase.
> 
> Although, sounds like I will be expanding the rooftop green space maintenance side of the business.


I'm not surprised. The rooftop spaces were pretty cool. Wouldn't be a bad place to work.


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1787122 said:


> And/or "Clowns!", "We're screwed!"


Man of few words!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1787107 said:


> A dry slot sounds like a chafing issue!


Yes it does!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1787126 said:


> Yes it does!!


Sometimes i like to like to try new things though!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Isanti county gives free rides from the bar?!?!

Nice!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dahl shows about the same as pickle did. 3-6"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1787124 said:


> I'm not surprised. The rooftop spaces were pretty cool. Wouldn't be a bad place to work.


Last year they had me blow the snow off (to the side) of one of the roof tops so they could open up the roof top bar towards spring. It was like 40 that day, and you're 7-8 stories up. It was indeed a cool spot.

Last summer they had us weed one of the rooftops. This year they want us to do the irrigation systems, dead head, replant, weed and mow the grass in the dog parks (6th floor areas).

I'll haveta look for a little Ford Ranger flatbed type vehicle for this work, then use it for a sidewalk crew in the winter.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ian says 2-4" for sss, quality, and I.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1787141 said:


> Ian says 2-4" for sss, quality, and I.


We're screwed! Clowns!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1787142 said:


> We're screwed! Clowns!


Agreed!.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1787141 said:


> Ian says 2-4" for sss, quality, and I.


4-6 for me?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1787141 said:


> Ian says 2-4" for sss, quality, and I.


Schaffer says the same.


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## SSS Inc.

I'm sticking with 0" or 8" for me.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1787152 said:


>


That has me at less than 1


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1787155 said:


> I'm sticking with 0" or 8" for me.


If you watch the RAP, it does what NWS says.... low sags south, then starts back NE again.

I'm almost nervous starting about 2 am tomorrow, then it starts going away from me again.


----------



## TKLAWN

cbservicesllc;1787098 said:


> You're probably right... the 3 guys that don't want it... even Lwnmwrman wants snow now!


No snow for this guy. I like rain.


----------



## TKLAWN

Novak's map is up. Just like he said before six.


----------



## qualitycut

I can see some of the greens at the course I would hate to see them covered again.


----------



## qualitycut

So that ice sleet circle mean no snow? I'm like right in the middle of the ice or 6-10


----------



## NorthernProServ




----------



## jimslawnsnow




----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1787152 said:


>


I think I like this one the best?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So I'm either at the 1-3" like Schaffer says, or the 4" like NWS now has me at, or 6-10" that JohnDee, Novak, and KSTP have me at.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1787152 said:


>


This is NOTHING like the NAM shows.

NAM has .65" of moisture just east of me in WI at 6 am on Wednesday.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1787172 said:


> So I'm either at the 1-3" like Schaffer says, or the 4" like NWS now has me at, or 6-10" that JohnDee, Novak, and KSTP have me at.


1" - 10" it sounds like, you're either out for a day or so or 3-4


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1787172 said:


> So I'm either at the 1-3" like Schaffer says, or the 4" like NWS now has me at, or 6-10" that JohnDee, Novak, and KSTP have me at.


Ahh just call it 1-10


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1787165 said:


>


This is a hair farther east and south than the RAP is setting up, but closer to what the NAM shows.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1787176 said:


> Ahh just call it 1-10


Pretty much, wake up and start watching the radar / out the window.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Weird... NWS is now on the high end of the models on the meteogram


----------



## unit28

just got in,
sure didn't want to see the sun right now

wait a second ,
what's that?,
a dry tounge you ask...................

.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1787182 said:


> just got in,
> sure didn't want to see the sun right now
> 
> wait a second ,
> what's that?,
> a dry tounge you ask...................
> 
> .


Hahahaha... now thats funny!! Any likelihood that dry tongue extends a little more east?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

dang dahl really upped totals


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1787182 said:


> just got in,
> sure didn't want to see the sun right now
> 
> wait a second ,
> what's that?,
> a dry tounge you ask...................
> 
> .


Hahahahahaha


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1787194 said:


> dang dahl really upped totals


Really??????


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1787196 said:


> Hahahahahaha


Are you going to need help plowing tonight?


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;1787189 said:


> Hahahaha... now thats funny!! Any likelihood that dry tongue extends a little more east?


it's part of this storm's LPS cyclone....
it divides how the system pulls waa {the warm air aka southerlies}
north on the east side, and then pulls colder air down on the N and W side.

It's not meant to keep any one specific spot from being completly free of precip, it will move, yo yo, descipate, wrap, then shear out

or just create a PV anomolly and bomb me
after the LPS tracks NE into WI


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1787200 said:


> Are you going to need help plowing tonight?


Nope. Not tonight. Tomorrow night if you guys aren't getting anything.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1787204 said:


> Nope. Not tonight. Tomorrow night if you guys aren't getting anything.


K wanted to check. I will let you know what's happening here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1787205 said:


> K wanted to check. I will let you know what's happening here.


Sounds good. Let me know in the morning or so.

I've got some other guys that I can try to lean on, but they have regular jobs too.


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1787200 said:


> Are you going to need help plowing tonight?


Its not starting till tomorrow.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1787207 said:


> Its not starting till tomorrow.


mostly Wed nesday, early am?

CYCLOGENESIS OVER THE PLAINS ON TUESDAY WILL CONTRIBUTE TO A
NARROW BUT SIGNIFICANT SWATH OF HEAVY SNOW FROM NEAR THE SOUTH
DAKOTA/MN BORDER NORTHEASTWARD TOWARD LAKE SUPERIOR. THE MODELS
STILL DONT QUITE CLUSTER AS WELL AS THEY DO ON DAY ONE...WITH
LATITUDINAL TRACK DIFFERENCES. THE AGREEMENT AMONG THE GEFS MEAN
AND ECMWF ENSEMBLE MEANS SUGGEST THESE FORECASTS BE USED.

THE QPF DIFFERENCES REMAINS AS WELL WITH 12Z NAM CONTINUING TO
SHOW HIGHER LIQUID EQUIVALENTS FROM SOUTHWEST TO NORTHEAST MN. THE
12Z GFS HAS MOVED THE QPF AXIS FURTHER NORTHWEST FOLLOWING A
SLIGHT NORTH TRACK NUDGE. THE GFS QPF EXTENSION INTO SOUTHEAST ND
LOOKS OVERDONE GIVEN THE STRONGER 850-700 MB CONVERGENCE PERSISTS
FURTHER SOUTH IN SOUTH DAKOTA. THE 12Z ECMWF NUDGED THE LOW TRACK
FURTHER SOUTH...WITH LOW CONFIDENCE IN THE CHANGE...SO MORE 00Z
RUN WEIGHTING WAS USED.

_TUE NIGHT-WED...THE LOW MOVES *SLOWLY* ACROSS THE UPPER MS VALLEY TO
UPPER LAKES._


----------



## qualitycut

So sounds like it moved northwest?


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1787158 said:


> No snow for this guy. I like rain.


Sorry tk, I forgot you. My bad!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1787212 said:


> So sounds like it moved northwest?


No, it's still where they have the main snow located on their weather story.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1787212 said:


> So sounds like it moved northwest?


that's what it looks like watching 4,6,&11 then you watch 5 it looks like it moved south and east some with no apparent dry toungue


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1787217 said:


> that's what it looks like watching 4,6,&11 then you watch 5 it looks like it moved south and east some with no apparent dry toungue


I feel like they never show any "dry tounge" in their maps.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Most look like they are leaning towards the RAP, KSTP looks like they are leaning NAM.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Obviously they are probably looking at totally different models than I am in my simplistic views.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1787222 said:


> Obviously they are probably looking at totally different models than I am in my simplistic views.


According to the RAP it looks like it will just sit on top of Camdens house all day.

I just have this gut feeling that by morning every forecast will be different. I doubt any model is going to nail this exactly. I, much like you, will be glued to the radar tomorrow to see how this shapes up in comparison to the overnight models. Can't wait for 20 hours of speculation. If its going to snow I would rather it sneaks in early to just get on with it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1787223 said:


> According to the RAP it looks like it will just sit on top of Camdens house all day.
> 
> I just have this gut feeling that by morning every forecast will be different. I doubt any model is going to nail this exactly. I, much like you, will be glued to the radar tomorrow to see how this shapes up in comparison to the overnight models. Can't wait for 20 hours of speculation. If its going to snow I would rather it sneaks in early to just get on with it.


Yeah, looks like the axis point is going to be Camden. How much wraps back down once it starts to move through the cities? Or does it go channel 4 and shear off the bottom and we all call bust?

Trying to catch up on a couple of episodes of The Voice. Got my Quickbooks upgraded to 2014.

Gonna go to bed about 8:30 and see what the morning brings.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1787224 said:


> Yeah, looks like the axis point is going to be Camden. How much wraps back down once it starts to move through the cities? Or does it go channel 4 and shear off the bottom and we all call bust?


It better not be a bust, I just bought more salt and don't want to be stuck with it all summer!


----------



## SnoFarmer

Bulk on Tues with lake enhancement.
petering out non wed nesday...



unit28;1787211 said:


> mostly Wed nesday, early am?
> _TUE NIGHT-WED...THE LOW MOVES *SLOWLY* ACROSS THE UPPER MS VALLEY TO
> UPPER LAKES._


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1787218 said:


> I feel like they never show any "dry tounge" in their maps.


I'm looking forward to being "dry tounged" tomorrow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My Dad called. Now he has an infection in his leg. As long of a winter for him as it is for us.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1787229 said:


> My Dad called. Now he has an infection in his leg. As long of a winter for him as it is for us.


That's nothing to mess with. Hopefully they can get it under control right away.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1787229 said:


> My Dad called. Now he has an infection in his leg. As long of a winter for him as it is for us.


Sorry to hear that. Hope he rebounds quick.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1787230 said:


> That's nothing to mess with. Hopefully they can get it under control right away.


My wife (RN) kind of chewed his butt for not going in sooner.

He has flu like symptoms now, which my kids have been sick, and today I have a touch of SOMETHING, so does he have some flu/cold? Or is it the infection?

She said if he doesn't start feeling better tomorrow afternoon he needs to go back in.


----------



## NorthernProServ

BossPlow614;1787225 said:


> It better not be a bust, I just bought more salt and don't want to be stuck with it all summer!


Same here, plows are on and salt is loaded.

Got a call today, wondering why we salted this morning....


----------



## NorthernProServ

Accu showing a high of 30 tomorrow vs NWS with 38.....


----------



## unit28

http://rapidrefresh.noaa.gov/HRRR/d...xFcstLen=15&fcstStrLen=-1&domain=full&adtfn=1


----------



## TKLAWN

NorthernProServ;1787242 said:


> Accu showing a high of 30 tomorrow vs NWS with 38.....


Accu says 36deg for WAC.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1787242 said:


> Accu showing a high of 30 tomorrow vs NWS with 38.....


Kstp has me at 38 as well as nws

Edit accu has 39 for me


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1787243 said:


> http://rapidrefresh.noaa.gov/HRRR/d...xFcstLen=15&fcstStrLen=-1&domain=full&adtfn=1


Bout what the RAP shows for the same time.

It's going to be VERY close.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Accu has me at 35 for a high tomorrow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wow.... I'm REALLY starting to feel like crap now.

This better be a 24 hour bug.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1787252 said:


> Wow.... I'm REALLY starting to feel like crap now.
> 
> This better be a 24 hour bug.


Yea I got something too been in bed all day besides getting dinner.


----------



## Camden

I'm prepared for the worst (at least I feel like I am). It was really nice getting prepared in above 0 weather. I can't even remember the last time I plowed when the windchill wasn't -20. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

35° clear calm..... Nice night out!

20:23.


----------



## NorthernProServ

oops, I was looking at Duluth for the high of 30, yes 37 for the cities


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1787254 said:


> Yea I got something too been in bed all day besides getting dinner.


Same. Sore throat, cough,.......


----------



## unit28

Had chills and flu like symptoms two days ago.


Will be in the 30's by 
10am tomorrow


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1787262 said:


> Same. Sore throat, cough,.......


I'm just getting over the same crap. Its been since the last time we had snow. Had to go to Dr to get meds


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1787265 said:


> I'm just getting over the same crap. Its been since the last time we had snow. Had to go to Dr to get meds


What did you have?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NWS has me at 38 tomorrow and accu is at 39


----------



## qualitycut

For anyone with max movie channel, I suggest the show banshee.


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1787263 said:


> Will be in the 30's by
> 10am tomorrow


Daddy like!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1787267 said:


> What did you have?


Really don't know. But I had it a year ago. Went on all summer like that then in July or august it turned into pneumonia. Not really cold or a virus. Still have a cough at times and a scratchy throat


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1787269 said:


> For anyone with max movie channel, I suggest the show banshee.


Looks like I will have to call your dad. Dealer won't give scrap prices for truck


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Which one of you guys is needling me on RubeChat?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1787273 said:


> Looks like I will have to call your dad. Dealer won't give scrap prices for truck


I already told you too. He might be able to atleast give you a idea how much they would give you.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1787272 said:


> Really don't know. But I had it a year ago. Went on all summer like that then in July or august it turned into pneumonia. Not really cold or a virus. Still have a cough at times and a scratchy throat


That's it....

Son of a!


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1787273 said:


> Looks like I will have to call your dad. Dealer won't give scrap prices for truck


What kind of truck is it again?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1787275 said:


> Which one of you guys is needling me on RubeChat?


Huh????????


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1787275 said:


> Which one of you guys is needling me on RubeChat?


I don't get it...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The midwest radar... you can see the storm starting to wrap up in South Dakota.

http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/uppermissvly_loop.php


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1787278 said:


> What kind of truck is it again?


04 f350 lariet full 4 door. White/gold. Has 124000 miles and a 6.0. Getting an updated wiring harness from the FICM to the injectors done this week so it'll run perfect


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://rubechat.kfan.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=268146

Third post.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1787276 said:


> I already told you too. He might be able to atleast give you a idea how much they would give you.


I know. Looked but he don't have much I'd be interested in. I did see a black 4 door gasser that looks like yours. But I'm having a hard time going ford. Maybe he can get me on a used watch list for a dodge or chevy


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1787229 said:


> My Dad called. Now he has an infection in his leg. As long of a winter for him as it is for us.


That's no good... make sure he gets it checked ASAP


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If you run the Meteo at 16:1, the NWS is dead on with the average of the models.

If you run the Meteo at 10:1, the total drops to 2.5" but NWS stays at 10:1. Must mean they are running at 16:1??

Or that they are over on the QPF and that's what it comes out at?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1787285 said:


> http://rubechat.kfan.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=268146
> 
> Third post.


What the heck is with avatars?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1787286 said:


> I know. Looked but he don't have much I'd be interested in. I did see a black 4 door gasser that looks like yours. But I'm having a hard time going ford. Maybe he can get me on a used watch list for a dodge or chevy


I wouldn't worry about going ford. You have probably one of the worst motors ever made by Ford.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1787286 said:


> I know. Looked but he don't have much I'd be interested in. I did see a black 4 door gasser that looks like yours. But I'm having a hard time going ford. Maybe he can get me on a used watch list for a dodge or chevy


a lot of the used trucks don't even make it on the website I think. I know the used ones are flying off the lot.


----------



## IDST

I'm just wondering how bad a drive it is going to be for me coming down from Duluth late tomorrow afternoon. I up here for MNDOT training.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1787289 said:


> What the heck is with avatars?


Might not be quite as family friendly as some sites.

Safe for work, but it's a bit more gray area.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1787295 said:


> Might not be quite as family friendly as some sites.
> 
> Safe for work, but it's a bit more gray area.


You mean its a forum that you can have fun in!?!?!?

Blasphemy!


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1787295 said:


> Might not be quite as family friendly as some sites.
> 
> Safe for work, but it's a bit more gray area.


So MJD is not a moderator over there is what you are saying.

Ca?e


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1787295 said:


> Might not be quite as family friendly as some sites.
> 
> Safe for work, but it's a bit more gray area.


I don't mind it. Just surprised


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1787286 said:


> I know. Looked but he don't have much I'd be interested in. I did see a black 4 door gasser that looks like yours. But I'm having a hard time going ford. Maybe he can get me on a used watch list for a dodge or chevy


been a Chevy man most of my life and let me tell ya, I like my 11f350. I will never go diesel. I forgot that was what you had.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1787293 said:


> a lot of the used trucks don't even make it on the website I think. I know the used ones are flying off the lot.


I'll give him a call tomorrow. Have a couple calls into local dealers as well


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;1787301 said:


> been a Chevy man most of my life and let me tell ya, I like my 11f350. I will never go diesel. I forgot that was what you had.


I might sell my 2007 2500hd this summer.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1787302 said:


> I'll give him a call tomorrow. Have a couple calls into local dealers as well


Yea don't matter to me was just trying to steer you in the right direction to get taken care of


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1787301 said:


> been a Chevy man most of my life and let me tell ya, I like my 11f350. I will never go diesel. I forgot that was what you had.


Going back to gas. Drove a gas 1 ton 2014 dodge. Man that thing was smooth. My dad has the same truck in diesel but 2011. Rides like a rock


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1787307 said:


> Going back to gas. Drove a gas 1 ton 2014 dodge. Man that thing was smooth. My dad has the same truck in diesel but 2011. Rides like a rock


That's why I run the Dodges.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1787250 said:


> Bout what the RAP shows for the same time.
> 
> It's going to be VERY close.


For sure... Accu has me at 36 tomorrow with 3 inches and NWS has me at 37 with 3.9 inches...

Still 33 out right now... such a nice day today...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1787305 said:


> Yea don't matter to me was just trying to steer you in the right direction to get taken care of


I know. I just didn't see much on the website. And like I said I'm gun shy with ford. Just like when you eat somewhere and have a bad experience its hard to go back. At least with food you loose 15-20 bucks. With a new truck you lose 50k if it sucks. I like the looks of them though. I will call him to see what he has and can do with a trade


----------



## banonea

SnowGuy73;1787303 said:


> I might sell my 2007 2500hd this summer.


Love my 2500hd, my brother drives it now, plows with it as well. There is no quit in that truck.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ian already played his hand. 2-4" for the metro, bullseye from Cambridge to Rice Lake to Hayward north past Duluth.


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;1787311 said:


> Love my 2500hd, my brother drives it now, plows with it as well. There is no quit in that truck.


Ya, its a little work horse.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Channel 45 talking about salt shortages........


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1787250 said:


> Bout what the RAP shows for the same time.
> 
> It's going to be VERY close.


I knew it would be from the gitgo.
That's why I started out saying I didn't like where that line was..

For me.....

STORM TOTAL SNOW ACCUMULATION AROUND 4 INCHES.

Through Wed am

Probably will change


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dahl is on 45........


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1787313 said:


> Ian already played his hand. 2-4" for the metro, bullseye from Cambridge to Rice Lake to Hayward north past Duluth.


He will change it up in a little bit here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1787317 said:


> I knew it would be from the gitgo.
> That's why I started out saying I didn't like where that line was..
> 
> For me.....
> 
> STORM TOTAL SNOW ACCUMULATION AROUND 4 INCHES.
> 
> Through Wed am
> 
> Probably will change


"Probably will change"......

You saying that to fit in??? Or are you seeing something in the works?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1787283 said:


> The midwest radar... you can see the storm starting to wrap up in South Dakota.
> 
> http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/uppermissvly_loop.php


"The pieces are in place"


----------



## SnowGuy73

I thought it wasn't going to do anything until tomorrow evening?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dahl has a hassle factor of 5.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1787321 said:


> "The pieces are in place"


For spring......

Now the place is in pieces!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Thursday into Friday...... Shut up!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dahl sticking with his 3-6.

He has a hassle factor of 5 for the morning commute, yet says we remain dry most of the day.

Doesn't really show snow to the metro until about 5 pm.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1787325 said:


> Thursday into Friday...... Shut up!


What??????


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1787327 said:


> What??????


Dahl says few inches then too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1787327 said:


> What??????


Dahl says a couple of inches of snow possible Thursday into Friday.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1787285 said:


> http://rubechat.kfan.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=268146
> 
> Third post.


Hahaha... not me... but that pic in the second post is hilarious


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1787329 said:


> Dahl says few inches then too.


That too.....

Dang, hard to keep up with this guy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1787326 said:


> Dahl sticking with his 3-6.
> 
> He has a hassle factor of 5 for the morning commute, yet says we remain dry most of the day.
> 
> Doesn't really show snow to the metro until about 5 pm.


On futurecast, but his forcast showed all day.


----------



## qualitycut

snowguy73;1787329 said:


> dahl says few inches then too.


f!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1787332 said:


> That too.....
> 
> Dang, hard to keep up with this guy.


Hahahahah!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1787334 said:


> f!!!!!!!!!!


x2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1787333 said:


> On futurecast, but his forcast showed all day.


Right. Forecast showed snow all day, but future cast and his own words said dry until mid afternoon.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1787330 said:


> Dahl says a couple of inches of snow possible Thursday into Friday.


Come on already. Da ja vue of last year


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm going to bed shortly after Ian......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I gotta stop typing on my phone. My thumbs are too fat, or maybe my case is too big.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1787337 said:


> Right. Forecast showed snow all day, but future cast and his own words said dry until mid afternoon.


Covering ass!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1787288 said:


> If you run the Meteo at 16:1, the NWS is dead on with the average of the models.
> 
> If you run the Meteo at 10:1, the total drops to 2.5" but NWS stays at 10:1. Must mean they are running at 16:1??
> 
> Or that they are over on the QPF and that's what it comes out at?


If you divide NWS accum by the QPF it's right at 10:1... they're just higher on QPF than the models I guess?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1787339 said:


> Come on already. Da ja vue of last year


Pretty much. Meteogram shows a couple of inches Monday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1787339 said:


> Come on already. Da ja vue of last year


Agreed, but I hope not!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1787343 said:


> If you divide NWS accum by the QPF it's right at 10:1... they're just higher on QPF than the models I guess?


Maybe it will all be liquid rain.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1787343 said:


> If you divide NWS accum by the QPF it's right at 10:1... they're just higher on QPF than the models I guess?


Or they just haven't adjusted downward.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1787290 said:


> I wouldn't worry about going ford. You have probably one of the worst motors ever made by Ford.


(I think that's what he's been trying to tell us)


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1787344 said:


> Pretty much. Meteogram shows a couple of inches Monday.


Yuck!.........


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1787297 said:


> You mean its a forum that you can have fun in!?!?!?
> 
> Blasphemy!


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea;1787301 said:
 

> been a Chevy man most of my life and let me tell ya, I like my 11f350. I will never go diesel. I forgot that was what you had.


Good to hear great reviews on a gas!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1787315 said:


> Channel 45 talking about salt shortages........


Little late to the ball game?


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1787354 said:


> Little late to the ball game?


Agreed, saw it on 9 back in January.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

They were also talking about a guy that bought a 5' wide strip of land on Medicine Lake for 28,000 so he could put a dock on it. 

That was in other news sources a month ago.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Oooo. you guys aren't gonna like the new NAM:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1787358 said:


> They were also talking about a guy that bought a 5' wide strip of land on Medicine Lake for 28,000 so he could put a dock on it.
> 
> That was in other news sources a month ago.


Haha. What a toad!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1787359 said:


> Oooo. you guys aren't gonna like the new NAM:laughing::laughing::laughing:


Which guys.... We have a split here.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1787330 said:


> Dahl says a couple of inches of snow possible Thursday into Friday.


Sunday night into Monday looks more impressive than Thur/Fri... It'll change...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1787359 said:


> Oooo. you guys aren't gonna like the new NAM:laughing::laughing::laughing:


Eh.... NAM has been looking like that quite a bit, other than that yellow dot over TK/Snowguy.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;1787359 said:


> Oooo. you guys aren't gonna like the new NAM:laughing::laughing::laughing:


O yeah? shifted east I bet uh?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1787361 said:


> Which guys.... We have a split here.


You aren't going to like it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1787358 said:


> They were also talking about a guy that bought a 5' wide strip of land on Medicine Lake for 28,000 so he could put a dock on it.
> 
> That was in other news sources a month ago.


That guy is an idiot. Those two houses are about 15' apart and he owns the 5' in between???? Who the heck owned that in the first place.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ian has 9" 15 miles north of me, 2.5" 15 miles south.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1787344 said:


> Pretty much. Meteogram shows a couple of inches Monday.


Man I'm behind...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1787366 said:


> That guy is an idiot. Those two houses are about 15' apart and he owns the 5' in between???? Who the heck owned that in the first place.


Who would buy it for $28,000? I would think a slip would be cheaper than that.

Or find someone to rent a spot on their dock.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1787346 said:


> Maybe it will all be liquid rain.





LwnmwrMan22;1787347 said:


> Or they just haven't adjusted downward.


Maybe a little of both of these will be true! Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1787363 said:


> Eh.... NAM has been looking like that quite a bit, other than that yellow dot over TK/Snowguy.


There's a shock....

Guess unit was wrong about the tongue then.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1787370 said:


> Maybe a little of both of these will be true! Thumbs Up


Or we wake up and everyone is at 8-12".


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1787359 said:


> Oooo. you guys aren't gonna like the new NAM:laughing::laughing::laughing:


And??????????


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1787370 said:


> Maybe a little of both of these will be true! Thumbs Up


I'm onboard!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1787372 said:


> Or we wake up and everyone is at 8-12".


This is more likey.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1787371 said:


> There's a shock....
> 
> Guess unit was wrong about the tongue then.


Gotta remember. SSS always touted the RAP before. Now he's jumping on the NAM because it's what HE wants.

So far, RAP has dry tongue in play.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1787371 said:


> There's a shock....
> 
> Guess unit was wrong about the tongue then.


Lots of tongue still.



LwnmwrMan22;1787372 said:


> Or we wake up and everyone is at 8-12".


Bam. This is what I keep thinking.


----------



## NorthernProServ




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Latest NAM. 6 am Wednesday morning.

At 10:1, that puts roughly 6" of snow on Jim from midnight to 6am Wednesday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1787376 said:


> Gotta remember. SSS always touted the RAP before. Now he's jumping on the NAM because it's what HE wants.
> 
> So far, RAP has dry tongue in play.


copy that.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1787376 said:


> Gotta remember. SSS always touted the RAP before. Now he's jumping on the NAM because it's what HE wants.
> 
> So far, RAP has dry tongue in play.


Oh come on. This time of year you always call me out for playing favorites. Last year was the GFS.:laughing:

Seriously though I'm just looking at whatever is the freshest info. RAP doesn't go far enough to show it even hitting me yet. This latest nam jumbled it all and threw a curve ball at me and snowguy.

For the record I am really done with snow but I wouldn't mind a couple more pushes if it happens. Can't control it so what the hell why not.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1787359 said:


> Oooo. you guys aren't gonna like the new NAM:laughing::laughing::laughing:


Looks better to me... less QPF than the 18z over Maple Grove! Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1787385 said:


> Looks better to me... less QPF than the 18z over Maple Grove! Thumbs Up


Really?.. I better double check.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1787382 said:


> Latest NAM. 6 am Wednesday morning.
> 
> At 10:1, that puts roughly 6" of snow on Jim from midnight to 6am Wednesday.


Yuck. To hell with that!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1787384 said:


> Oh come on. This time of year you always call me out for playing favorites. Last year was the GFS.:laughing:
> 
> Seriously though I'm just looking at whatever is the freshest info. RAP doesn't go far enough to show it even hitting me yet. This latest nam jumbled it all and threw a curve ball at me and snowguy.
> 
> For the record I am really done with snow but I wouldn't mind a couple more pushes if it happens. Can't control it so what the hell why not.


Problem for me.... It's time to rebid properties.

I need to raise my prices.

I just don't need a crappily timed snow right now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1787390 said:


> Problem for me.... It's time to rebid properties.
> 
> I need to raise my prices.
> 
> I just don't need a crappily timed snow right now.


I have a ton of bids I'm behind on.....

Better things to do then play with snow for me!


----------



## wintergreen82

You guys need to check the forecast soundings and 2m temps. Alot of qpf but real close to mixed precip


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1787366 said:


> That guy is an idiot. Those two houses are about 15' apart and he owns the 5' in between???? Who the heck owned that in the first place.


Seems the City should have just replatted the lots...


----------



## SnowGuy73

wintergreen82;1787393 said:


> You guys need to check the forecast soundings and 2m temps. Alot of qpf but real close to mixed precip


.......................


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1787367 said:


> Ian has 9" 15 miles north of me, 2.5" 15 miles south.


Makes total sense...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

wintergreen82;1787393 said:


> You guys need to check the forecast soundings and 2m temps. Alot of qpf but real close to mixed precip


You can see that on the 36 hour forecast that I posted of the NAM, but pull up the temps. You can see the lows dropping south by NoDak, and the +32 temps coming up in SE MN/ SW WI.

I can see a bunch of drizzle all night and no accumulation. I can see starting at 5 pm and 12" by 6 am.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1787394 said:


> Seems the City should have just replatted the lots...


Agreed. But its Plymouth, so......


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1787382 said:


> Latest NAM. 6 am Wednesday morning.
> 
> At 10:1, that puts roughly 6" of snow on Jim from midnight to 6am Wednesday.


looks like fun!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1787372 said:


> Or we wake up and everyone is at 8-12".


Or that could be true...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1787397 said:


> Makes total sense...


Much like one of the last storms last season.

Quality posted north Cottage Grove with nothing, south Cottage Grove somewhere in 4-6" and I think bano ended up with like 17".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gonna wait up for Schaeffer on 4 so I can sleep easy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1787402 said:


> Much like one of the last storms last season.
> 
> Quality posted north Cottage Grove with nothing, south Cottage Grove somewhere in 4-6" and I think bano ended up with like 17".


You guys that like snow can have it!

Non for me, thanks!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1787403 said:


> Gonna wait up for Schaeffer on 4 so I can sleep easy.


He will be at a dusting for the metro and well get 8"!

Guy is a clown!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1787402 said:


> Much like one of the last storms last season.
> 
> Quality posted north Cottage Grove with nothing, south Cottage Grove somewhere in 4-6" and I think bano ended up with like 17".


Yup I had nothing in inver grove 5-10 miles southeast of me had 4-6, on the drive down went from litterally nothing and within .25 mile was 4-6


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm smoothing things over with NWS, they liked one of my comments I made on their Facebook page.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1787408 said:


> Yup I had nothing in inver grove 5-10 miles southeast of me had 4-6, on the drive down went from litterally nothing and within .25 mile was 4-6


To hell with that!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1787406 said:


> He will be at a dusting for the metro and well get 8"!
> 
> Guy is a clown!


Right. But I can go to sleep thinking I'm getting a dusting and sleep like a baby!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ooohhhh... The weather watcher is green, snow is foreseen.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1787411 said:


> Right. But I can go to sleep thinking I'm getting a dusting and sleep like a baby!!


Whatever works for you.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1787411 said:


> Right. But I can go to sleep thinking I'm getting a dusting and sleep like a baby!!


Unless he says 6-10


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1787384 said:


> Seriously though I'm just looking at whatever is the freshest info. RAP doesn't go far enough to show it even hitting me yet. This latest nam jumbled it all and threw a curve ball at me and snowguy.


Yes, that's the hard part... at least the RAP should give us some info tomorrow morning...



SSS Inc.;1787387 said:


> Really?.. I better double check.


Yeah I'm in little lull area for the 00z



LwnmwrMan22;1787390 said:


> Problem for me.... It's time to rebid properties.
> 
> I need to raise my prices.
> 
> I just don't need a crappily timed snow right now.





SnowGuy73;1787392 said:


> I have a ton of bids I'm behind on.....
> 
> Better things to do then play with snow for me!


I agree with both of these statements...



LwnmwrMan22;1787398 said:


> I can see a bunch of drizzle all night and no accumulation. I can see starting at 5 pm and 12" by 6 am.


That's about it...


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1787413 said:


> Ooohhhh... The weather watcher is green, snow is foreseen.


I will tear that thing down with my bare hands!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1787413 said:


> Ooohhhh... The weather watcher is green, snow is foreseen.


Or rain.............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1787415 said:


> Unless he says 6-10


True. Then I'll be in the truck in 20 minutes waiting.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1787416 said:


> Yes, that's the hard part... at least the RAP should give us some info tomorrow morning...
> 
> Yeah I'm in little lull area for the 00z
> 
> I agree with both of these statements...
> 
> That's about it...


Multi quote king here!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1787418 said:


> Or rain.............


As long as its liquid, I'm in!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1787420 said:


> Multi quote king here!


But wait!!! How will we ever overtake the "Commercial snowplowing" thread if we multi quote?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1787409 said:


> I'm smoothing things over with NWS, they liked one of my comments I made on their Facebook page.


Nice... attaboy!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1787408 said:


> Yup I had nothing in inver grove 5-10 miles southeast of me had 4-6, on the drive down went from litterally nothing and within .25 mile was 4-6


That one was crazy, had to run to Hastings that day. Like you said it went from nothing to 6". No snow in the rear view mirror and 6" out the side window


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1787423 said:


> But wait!!! How will we ever overtake the "Commercial snowplowing" thread if we multi quote?


Must've missed that.... Is that the next challenge?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1787423 said:


> But wait!!! How will we ever overtake the "Commercial snowplowing" thread if we multi quote?


I tried... but with all the single posts I just kept falling behind!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1787427 said:


> Must've missed that.... Is that the next challenge?


Need something to work towards.

Checked.... Not sure it will work. Guess there isn't a Commercial Snowplowing thread....we would have to overtake a whole forum.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1787429 said:


> Need something to work towards.
> 
> Checked.... Not sure it will work. Guess there isn't a Commercial Snowplowing thread....we would have to overtake a whole forum.


Ah, 10-4. .....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bed time!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Belinda says maybe some mix precip in the morning, then a break till 6, then going until noon Wednesday...

EDIT: She also shows the dry tongue


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1787431 said:


> Bed time!!!!


Bell has you in 1-2


----------



## Green Grass

Guess I better get a good night sleep tonight.


----------



## qualitycut

Shaffer has me at 1-3


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Schaeffer has you south metro guys in the 1-3, I'm 3-6.

He also said snow Friday, Monday and later next week.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1787434 said:


> Guess I better get a good night sleep tonight.


Everyone probably should. You never know what will happen between now and 6 a.m. :laughing::realmad:


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1787439 said:


> Everyone probably should. You never know what will happen between now and 6 a.m. :laughing::realmad:


I'm sleeping in ...


----------



## qualitycut

Novak Weather
6 minutes ago*
00z model data is tracking storm further south. 4"-8" of snow likely in MSP, starting after 5pm TUE


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1787443 said:


> Novak Weather
> 6 minutes ago*
> 00z model data is tracking storm further south. 4"-8" of snow likely in MSP, starting after 5pm TUE


great......


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well sense I'm not servicing a few property's this storm. I have an extra truck if anyone needs help.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1787443 said:


> Novak Weather
> 6 minutes ago*
> 00z model data is tracking storm further south. 4"-8" of snow likely in MSP, starting after 5pm TUE


Wow. He is going all in on this. Hmm. The gfs just loaded and dropped south maybe 50 miles. Nam is all garbled with its precip. I'm surprised he would latch on that quick. At 11 p.m you might as well wait until morning to see if things hold up.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1787443 said:


> Novak Weather
> 6 minutes ago*
> 00z model data is tracking storm further south. 4"-8" of snow likely in MSP, starting after 5pm TUE


Sounds about right.... I have a feeling we will all be in warnings by tomorrow


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1787451 said:


> Wow. He is going all in on this. Hmm. The gfs just loaded and dropped south maybe 50 miles. Nam is all garbled with its precip. I'm surprised he would latch on that quick. At 11 p.m you might as well wait until morning to see if things hold up.


Yeah, interesting huh? This will be an interesting day tomorrow...


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1787453 said:


> Yeah, interesting huh? This will be an interesting day tomorrow...


Nothing will surprise me in the morning. I could see it going both ways but I am leaning toward my 8" rather than my 0". 

It sure looks like we'll have all day to think about it.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1787455 said:


> Nothing will surprise me in the morning. I could see it going both ways but I am leaning toward my 8" rather than my 0".
> 
> It sure looks like we'll have all day to think about it.


Yea cause you want it, its skewing your judgement.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1787455 said:


> Nothing will surprise me in the morning. I could see it going both ways but I am leaning toward my 8" rather than my 0".
> 
> *It sure looks like we'll have all day to think about it.*


This is for sure...


----------



## wintergreen82

SSS Inc.;1787451 said:


> Wow. He is going all in on this. Hmm. The gfs just loaded and dropped south maybe 50 miles. Nam is all garbled with its precip. I'm surprised he would latch on that quick. At 11 p.m you might as well wait until morning to see if things hold up.


He wants it to happen so bad.


----------



## cbservicesllc

wintergreen82;1787460 said:


> He wants it to happen so bad.


Sure does... wants to redeem himself for last Tuesday...


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1787457 said:


> Yea cause you want it, its skewing your judgement.


Like I said before I am really done with snow and I'm not voting one way or another. I've moved on to Spring but if it happens there is nothing I can do about it so i guess we'll make some money.

Things were pretty steady all day and now things are moving around which doesn't surprise me but it will be interesting to see how it shakes out. By morning it could all miss us but if my theory about how models do a better job 6-7 days in advance rather than a day or two before holds true I wouldn't be surprised. A lot of storms show up early then move away only to come back in the end. Trust me I have plenty I need to be doing rather than plowing so I'm not trying to hype anything here. Just commenting on the new info.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1787461 said:


> Sure does... wants to redeem himself for last Tuesday...


One of the comments on his page said he nailed last week. :laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

Kelsey soby has a nice shirt on


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1787462 said:


> Like I said before I am really done with snow and I'm not voting one way or another. I've moved on to Spring but if it happens there is nothing I can do about it so i guess we'll make some money.
> 
> Things were pretty steady all day and now things are moving around which doesn't surprise me but it will be interesting to see how it shakes out. By morning it could all miss us but if my theory about how models do a better job 6-7 days in advance rather than a day or two before holds true I wouldn't be surprised. A lot of storms show up early then move away only to come back in the end. Trust me I have plenty I need to be doing rather than plowing so I'm not trying to hype anything here. Just commenting on the new info.


I know, just messing with ya. I don't want it bit nothing I can do about it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1787466 said:


> I know, just messing with ya. I don't want it bit nothing I can do about it.


99% of the time I would want it. A tiny bit of me wouldn't mind because it would calm me down a bit trying to get ready for Spring. I'm not quite ready to shift gears yet.

Edit: Oh boy.......

Just kidding.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1787464 said:


> One of the comments on his page said he nailed last week. :laughing:


That HAS to be a joke...


----------



## OC&D

Yay!!!!!!!????!!!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1787469 said:


> 99% of the time I would want it. A tiny bit of me wouldn't mind because it would calm me down a bit trying to get ready for Spring. I'm not quite ready to shift gears yet.
> 
> Edit: Oh boy.......
> 
> Just kidding.


That's funny...


----------



## banonea

Just sent info to the Full throttle Saloon in Sturgis to see if I can book my band there this year...... THAT would be the **** and a half


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well I did you all a favor. I hooked the plow up.


----------



## cbservicesllc

GFS came up a couple inches... it will change...


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1787474 said:


> Just sent info to the Full throttle Saloon in Sturgis to see if I can book my band there this year...... THAT would be the **** and a half


That would be sweet!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1787475 said:


> Well I did you all a favor. I hooked the plow up.


I'm going to hook mine up in the morning


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Man.... RAP is slowing this thing WAY down.

The 1:30 am check of the radar and model shows the RAP with this thing still way out in W. MN at 4 this afternoon.

Gonna suck for timing.

Polaris..... You have those two addresses of mine on your side of town. Shoot me a message in the morning.


----------



## unit28

someone's county is now back out of the storm warning ........


----------



## unit28

SnoFarmer;1787226 said:


> Bulk on Tues with lake enhancement.
> petering out non wed nesday...


arrowhead region?

we should call it the snow region now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh goodie..... 3-7" TONIGHT now


----------



## unit28

I'm just shy of meeting warning criteria .....
30% chance for 6" for 24hr duration
depending on how far I tuck my tail in


----------



## djagusch

Well at 5am no snow in north branch. 5:45 it has a coating.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Lynch on wcco says4 or inches in the metro proper.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Marler says 2-5", but I only caught the tail end of the 7 day.


----------



## SnowGuy73

djagusch;1787493 said:


> Well at 5am no snow in north branch. 5:45 it has a coating.


Little falls got 4" over night I hear.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu has me up to 3.8".


----------



## MNPLOWCO

yes, looks like 8 o'clock tonight through 4 in the morning. I'll probably head out around 3:30 a.m.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS hourly is up again..... 4.9".


----------



## SnowGuy73

MNPLOWCO;1787502 said:


> yes, looks like 8 o'clock tonight through 4 in the morning. I'll probably head out around 3:30 a.m.


Yaaaah..........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Its odd to me that the warning moved north but the totals to the south nearly doubled.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Flurries here.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1787508 said:


> Its odd to me that the warning moved north but the totals to the south nearly doubled.....


I'm in an advisory now. Also per NWS I went from 1-3 to 2-4


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Looking at this it seems whats in western south Dakota will never make it here and it looks weak. I don't like when they look like that. We normally get nailed


----------



## SnowGuy73

Thought it wasn't going to start until this evening?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Moderate snow here, sticking too!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1787520 said:


> I'm in an advisory now. Also per NWS I went from 1-3 to 2-4


I went from 2-4" to 3-6".


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1787523 said:


> Moderate snow here, sticking too!


Same here, roads are white. Uhh.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1787521 said:


> Looking at this it seems whats in western south Dakota will never make it here and it looks weak. I don't like when they look like that. We normally get nailed
> 
> http://i61.tinypic.com/2whgsuq.png[/IMG[/QUOTE]
> 
> No picture there.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1787508 said:


> Its odd to me that the warning moved north but the totals to the south nearly doubled.....


Yeah I dont get it at all...


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1787526 said:


> Same here, roads are white. Uhh.


Were screwed!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1787528 said:


> Yeah I dont get it at all...


Clowns!.......


----------



## Green Grass

Everything is white here and about a 1/4" on the road.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1787531 said:


> Everything is white here and about a 1/4" on the road.


Settle down...... I've heard 12 times this morning that we are dry until after the evening commute.

We are all just seeing things!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1787527 said:


> No picture there.


It is there now


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1787533 said:


> It is there now


Yes it is and I hope you're right.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1787523 said:


> Moderate snow here, sticking too!


Doesnt look like the first wave lasts long... should give it plenty of time to melt off today!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1787535 said:


> Doesnt look like the first wave lasts long... should give it plenty of time to melt off today!


This. It's dry behind this little wave, and the whole system is drifting a bit north.

The RAP has shown this little blip of moisture the whole time.

Then it dries out tonight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1787535 said:


> Doesnt look like the first wave lasts long... should give it plenty of time to melt off today!


Just checked...I'm at a 0% probability of precipitation right now with a good 1/4" on the ground. .... I don't like the way this is shaping up already!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1787536 said:


> This. It's dry behind this little wave, and the whole system is drifting a bit north.
> 
> The RAP has shown this little blip of moisture the whole time.
> 
> Then it dries out tonight.


Sounding more like a weather man everyday!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1787536 said:


> This. It's dry behind this little wave, and the whole system is drifting a bit north.
> 
> The RAP has shown this little blip of moisture the whole time.
> 
> Then it dries out tonight.


Yes sir... weird that the rap is starting to show qpf of the meteogram but no snow accumulation just yet... also odd to think we're still 12+ hours out on this yet...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1787534 said:


> Yes it is and I hope you're right.


Depends on which part your hoping I'm right on


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1787540 said:


> Depends on which part your hoping I'm right on


The part that keeps the snow away from us.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Boy..... 5 is really concerned about this "salt shortage"!

Its their top story again today.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Slight dusting here (Mtka/Wayzata)


----------



## cbservicesllc

Well novak said metro under the gun late last night with 4-8... now this morning says 4-6+... anyone think he might go a bit lower sometime today??


----------



## Camden

We've got 5"+...on and off bursts of heavy snow


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1787546 said:


> Well novak said metro under the gun late last night with 4-8... now this morning says 4-6+... anyone think he might go a bit lower sometime today??


I'm hoping so.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1787547 said:


> We've got 5"+...on and off bursts of heavy snow


Yikes!

Keep it there please!


----------



## qualitycut

So so far this looks like every other snow fall. Snow all night then done at 5-6 am. Awesome


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak goes down, NWS goes up!


----------



## SnowGuy73

I think this is revision #4.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1787550 said:


> So so far this looks like every other snow fall. Snow all night then done at 5-6 am. Awesome


You wanted it!


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1787550 said:


> So so far this looks like every other snow fall. Snow all night then done at 5-6 am. Awesome


Yeah what a freakin disaster.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Nice and sunny down here. I'm screwed


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1787551 said:


> Novak goes down, NWS goes up!


Don't they use different models? Which would explain it


----------



## unit28

looking at what LMN22 says, the rap shows as a slowing down process....
I'm looking at something on other data showing loss of vorticity,
causing the sinking moisture and cooler air to drop south


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1787558 said:


> Nice and sunny down here. I'm screwed


We all are!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1787559 said:


> Don't they use different models? Which would explain it


I have no clue.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Why they have Owatonna by the metro? I'm down one county idiot!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1787564 said:


> Why they have Owatonna by the metro? I'm down one county idiot!


He also showed the snow continuing to add up at 7 tomorrow night..... Tomorrow night.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Back to flurries, about 1/4" of oatmeal like snow.


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;1787564 said:


> Why they have Owatonna by the metro? I'm down one county idiot!


I don't know when you took this pic but we're already way past those totals.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I have a 1/2" on my grill in the shade. So about half the snow that fell in the driveway melted.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;1787569 said:


> I don't know when you took this pic but we're already way past those totals.


I took it just now


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1787566 said:


> He also showed the snow continuing to add up at 7 tomorrow night..... Tomorrow night.....


He adds my total in the wrong spot to 2.1 then 2.4 by tomorrow night. If he had in the correct spot is be at an inch


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1787561 said:


> looking at what LMN22 says, the rap shows as a slowing down process....
> I'm looking at something on other data showing loss of vorticity,
> causing the sinking moisture and cooler air to drop south


So snowguy is right and we're screwed?


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1787561 said:


> looking at what LMN22 says, the rap shows as a slowing down process....
> I'm looking at something on other data showing loss of vorticity,
> causing the sinking moisture and cooler air to drop south


Um this doesn't sound good.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1787574 said:


> So snowguy is right and we're screwed?


Ugh...........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yeah, it will be interesting to say the least.

The radar has EXPLODED over my more northerly service area.

RAP was set up about 2 counties north.

I don't see it sliding north like it was supposed to ATM.


----------



## qualitycut

O and I have had no snow or rain or anything.


----------



## TKLAWN

Marler's word of the day "dabble".


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1787579 said:


> Marler's word of the day "dabble".


What a dork!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1787580 said:


> What a dork!


Just like everyone else on the channel.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1787578 said:


> O and I have had no snow or rain or anything.


At the rate I have snow falling now, you can come up and help do open ups at about 11 and then again at 3 this afternoon.

Especially since I have a 60% chance of rain/snow today and less than 1/2" possible.


----------



## NorthernProServ

TKLAWN;1787579 said:


> Marler's word of the day "dabble".


cant stand that guy/ch.


----------



## qualitycut

Marler says "experiment" with precipitation


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1787584 said:


> Just like everyone else on the channel.


This is also true.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1787588 said:


> Marler says "experiment" with precipitation


What the heck does that mean?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1787588 said:


> Marler says "experiment" with precipitation


I will drive to eden prairie and punch him in the head!wesport


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1787591 said:


> What the heck does that mean?


Its going be switching types of precipitation for a while I think


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1787585 said:


> At the rate I have snow falling now, you can come up and help do open ups at about 11 and then again at 3 this afternoon.
> 
> Especially since I have a 60% chance of rain/snow today and less than 1/2" possible.


It seems to be slowly lifting the last hr.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

1/4" here (**** rapids) and have HUGE fluffy flakes now.


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;1787574 said:


> So snowguy is right and we're screwed?


Not really a game changer.
It's allowing snow to come into the picture further south tonight


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1787599 said:


> Not really
> It's allowing snow to come into the picture further south tonight


Yea so that would make them screwed, more snow for them


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1787595 said:


> It seems to be slowly lifting the last hr.


Keeps filling in on the south side.

Problem I see is I'm going to end up with 1.5" here, it'll stop and everyone will want an open up during the day, even though we are just dabbling with snow that wants to be rain.


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1787599 said:


> Not really a game changer.
> It's allowing snow to come into the picture further south tonight


I thought we were protected by the "tongue"?


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1787588 said:


> Marler says "experiment" with precipitation


Pretty sure Marler and Ian "dabble" and "experiment"with each other on a regular basis. Jeez how many times can you say it in a 1min wether segment.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Great. I'm now supposed to get 6" from 6 tonight until 6 tomorrow morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1787601 said:


> Keeps filling in on the south side.
> 
> Problem I see is I'm going to end up with 1.5" here, it'll stop and everyone will want an open up during the day, even though we are just dabbling with snow that wants to be rain.


That's ok..... You wanted snow!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1787604 said:


> Great. I'm now supposed to get 6" from 6 tonight until 6 tomorrow morning.


That's been talked about for 3 days!!


----------



## SnoFarmer

It just started to snow about an hr ago.
Small flakes, less than 1/8" so far.....


Looks like the bulk of it will south of us.

26*F


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

...............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1787611 said:


>


Ugly sight


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1787611 said:


>


That just makes me want to crawl back into bed and cry. If I didn't need to shovel anything I wouldn't mind so much but of course no shoveler as of now.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

jimslawnsnow;1787612 said:


> Ugly sight


The snow or the Dodges??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1787612 said:


> Ugly sight


The twin Dodges?

Or the snow?

I know Jim said he had sun. You south metro guys, you cloudy? Or is the sun trying to peek through?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1787615 said:


> That just makes me want to crawl back into bed and cry. If I didn't need to shovel anything I wouldn't mind so much but of course no shoveler as of now.


I just off the phone with your dad. He's going to watch for something. Will be making the drive up next week if weather is quite


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1787616 said:


> The snow or the Dodges??


Dang... Beat me...


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22;1787618 said:


> The twin Dodges?
> 
> Or the snow?
> 
> I know Jim said he had sun. You south metro guys, you cloudy? Or is the sun trying to peek through?


Looks like it's trying to break through.. Much lighter skies right now.
Mtka/ Wayzata


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1787618 said:


> The twin Dodges?
> 
> Or the snow?
> 
> I know Jim said he had sun. You south metro guys, you cloudy? Or is the sun trying to peek through?


The snow. I'm a dodge guy remember. Still sunny here. Have to squint waiting in line at the ethanol plant


----------



## SnoFarmer

nice



LwnmwrMan22;1787611 said:


>


----------



## unit28

oh my.......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1787628 said:


> oh my.......


Now what. I don't like when you say that


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Starting to let up here now, and the flakes are tiny now


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1787577 said:


> Yeah, it will be interesting to say the least.
> 
> The radar has EXPLODED over my more northerly service area.
> 
> RAP was set up about 2 counties north.
> 
> I don't see it sliding north like it was supposed to ATM.


NE of me it appears the temps have fallen nearly 10*
since 2hrs ago?


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;1787602 said:


> I thought we were protected by the "tongue"?


I didn't say protection from precip
It's just an anomally in radar echo

BE WATCHING radar between 3-5
after that passes.... snow will be hammering down


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Getting cloudy here now


----------



## MNPLOWCO

unit28;1787631 said:


> NE of me it appears the temps have fallen nearly 10*
> since 2hrs ago?


Jeez, Keep it north! Coffee..more coffee.. Stat!


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;1787629 said:


> Now what. I don't like when you say that


The storm track is neg tilting more


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

MNPLOWCO;1787636 said:


> Jeez, Keep it north! Coffee..more coffee.. Stat!


Don't you guys just leave a Picc line in for the winter? They look at you funny at Holiday when you walk in and fill an IV bag with coffee but whatever


----------



## MNPLOWCO

unit28;1787634 said:


> I didn't say protection from precip
> It's just an anomally in radar echo
> 
> BE WATCHING radar between 3-5
> after that passes.... snow will be hammering down


Aahhh, the tongue can't protect us.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Snow is done here for now. 1/2" of super fluff


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.dot.state.mn.us/tmc/trafficinfo/cameras_map.html

Check out the farthest north camera on 35. That's where I'm at.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1787637 said:


> The storm track is neg tilting more


That doesnt sound good at all...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1787637 said:


> The storm track is neg tilting more


Neg? What's that?


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1787645 said:


> http://www.dot.state.mn.us/tmc/trafficinfo/cameras_map.html
> 
> Check out the farthest north camera on 35. That's where I'm at.


About what it looked like earlier here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1787648 said:


> About what it looked like earlier here.


But it's still snowing here.

You guys have lighter skies and all of your snow is gone.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/uppermissvly_loop.php

There is your low pressure center, NE/CO.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1787651 said:


> But it's still snowing here.
> 
> You guys have lighter skies and all of your snow is gone.


That's good, we don't like snow!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sun is trying to come out now..

Were screwed!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Everything is wet now!


----------



## OC&D

It's a beautiful sunny day in St. Paul..........for the moment.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1787661 said:


> Everything is wet now!


Melted?????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snow just stopped here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1787664 said:


> Melted?????


Yup, and the sun didn't even come out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1787662 said:


> for the moment.


Key part of that post!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Guess I SHOULD have gone out earlier. I have 2" in my driveway.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Big change on NWS


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dee is up.....


----------



## qualitycut

I'm down to under 3 on nws


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1787672 said:


> Big change on NWS


Mine is still the same. What do you got?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Trying to decide do I call guys in now??? Or wait???


----------



## SnoFarmer

Duluth, wet, a trace so far....

http://video.dot.state.mn.us/video/image/d1/C35-132
http://video.dot.state.mn.us/video/image/d1/C35-179


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1787674 said:


> I'm down to under 3 on nws


Were screwed when that happens!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1787677 said:


> Trying to decide do I call guys in now??? Or wait???


Wait its going to melt some.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnoFarmer;1787678 said:


> Duluth, wet, a trace so far....
> 
> http://video.dot.state.mn.us/video/image/d1/C35-132


Yeah, it set up over me instead.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1787680 said:


> Wait its going to melt some.


That was my plan at an inch or a little more..... 2" and it's pretty messy.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1787683 said:


> That was my plan at an inch or a little more..... 2" and it's pretty messy.


Well do you really want to plow twice? Its only 10am


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS just changed my day forecast to 1-3", mainly before 4 pm.

Ummmmm..... Good call there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1787684 said:


> Well do you really want to plow twice? Its only 10am


I don't even want to plow once.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1787686 said:


> I don't even want to plow once.


I say in about 3 hrs or so 1 inch will be gone


----------



## SnoFarmer

Lucky you



LwnmwrMan22;1787681 said:


> Yeah, it set up over me instead.


I wouldn't mind 2"-3"..:waving:

It does look like your getting most of it.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1787685 said:


> NWS just changed my day forecast to 1-3", mainly before 4 pm.
> 
> Ummmmm..... Good call there.


Haha! They're good, no?


----------



## OC&D

2"-3" would be nice, but I just want to plow once more so I've got something to bill out at the end of the month, so I'll take whatever.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1787681 said:


> Yeah, it set up over me instead.


That's usually what happens to me. Sits here and don't leave


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1787688 said:


> I say in about 3 hrs or so 1 inch will be gone


That's the problem... 1" trigger. In 3 hours I could have most of the properties around Wyoming plowed. Looking at traffic cams, most of my other stiff is melted down.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS also dropped 1 area down from 3-7 to 3-5" for tonight, another 3-5" down ton to 2-4".


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Man did it warm up fast down here. Must be close to 10 degrees warmer in the last hour or less


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1787695 said:


> That's the problem... 1" trigger. In 3 hours I could have most of the properties around Wyoming plowed. Looking at traffic cams, most of my other stiff is melted down.


Then quit asking and go plow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1787696 said:


> NWS also dropped 1 area down from 3-7 to 3-5" for tonight, another 3-5" down ton to 2-4".


Wait, Nevermind. Second area back up to 3-5" for tonight, and NOW has 1-2" for today, mainly after 5 pm.

This area is Forest Lake.


----------



## qualitycut

Kstps app lowered to 2-3


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1787699 said:


> Then quit asking and go plow.


Waiting to get a flat tire fixed, then I'll probably go put my plow on.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1787703 said:


> Waiting to get a flat tire fixed, then I'll probably go put my plow on.


And will be melted


----------



## qualitycut

Wow my nws changed for a whole 20 min then went back up


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nws has me back down to where they were yesterday for tonight, 2-4". But now I'm less than one tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1787705 said:


> Wow my nws changed for a whole 20 min then went back up


I guess I better check mine again then.....

Clowns!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1787706 said:


> Nws has me back down to where they were yesterday for tonight, 2-4". But now I'm less than one tomorrow.


I'm at less than a half mainly before 10am


----------



## SnowGuy73

My hourly is at 3.1" down from 4.9" earlier.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1787708 said:


> I'm at less than a half mainly before 10am


Again.... Forecasting as its happening or after the fact!


----------



## cbservicesllc

NWS hourly is down to 3.5 and I am down to 2-4 tonight


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1787711 said:


> Again.... Forecasting as its happening or after the fact!


That's for tomorrow


----------



## qualitycut

I was at 2-4 then dropped to 1-3 for 20 min then back to 2-4


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1787713 said:


> That's for tomorrow


That'll change!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1787714 said:


> I was at 2-4 then dropped to 1-3 for 20 min then back to 2-4


That'll change!


----------



## banonea

Camden;1787547 said:


> We've got 5"+...on and off bursts of heavy snow


you got the snow you were wanting finally


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1787618 said:


> The twin Dodges?
> 
> Or the snow?
> 
> I know Jim said he had sun. You south metro guys, you cloudy? Or is the sun trying to peek through?


nothing here. temp is 32 with a little sun.


----------



## banonea

MNPLOWCO;1787622 said:


> Looks like it's trying to break through.. Much lighter skies right now.
> Mtka/ Wayzata


how was the drive in the new car?


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1787722 said:


> how was the drive in the new car?


Leaves Wed I think


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1787717 said:


> you got the snow you were wanting finally


You guys getting snow tonight now? Or you have some trucks available up this way?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Tire shop parking lot.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1787652 said:


> http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/uppermissvly_loop.php
> 
> There is your low pressure center, NE/CO.


It's center looks actually KS
STORMS usually NW of center
That might be the shortwave just spinning up moisture.

Check this..... http://www.spc.noaa.gov/exper/mesoanalysis/new/viewsector.php?sector=13


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1787729 said:


> It's center looks actually KS
> STORMS usually NW of center
> That might be the shortwave just spinning up moisture.
> 
> Check this..... http://www.spc.noaa.gov/exper/mesoanalysis/new/viewsector.php?sector=13


Ahhh, ok ?


----------



## SnowGuy73

I wanna go on the price is right.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1787725 said:


> You guys getting snow tonight now? Or you have some trucks available up this way?


I was just about to call you


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1787731 said:


> I wanna go on the price is right.


Did they get rid of the male models yet?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Heading out to open some properties. Other guys are doing the same around here.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1787730 said:


> Ahhh, ok ?


just don't read the McD'S


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sun is out, but 2" is too much.


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1787740 said:


> just don't read the McD'S


I have no clue what your talking about


----------



## qualitycut

Omg omg I'm down to 1-2 hourly under 2


----------



## cbservicesllc

My streets are back to black and even my north facing driveway is mostly melted... faster than I thought...


----------



## unit28

basically for lmn22.

last sentence 
POTENTIALLY
LIMIT SNOWFALL ACCUMULATION RATES...HOWEVER.

THIS INITIAL SNOW BAND IS EXPECTED TO BREAK DOWN AFTER 21Z AS THE
CENTRAL PLAINS CYCLONE BEGINS TO ACCELERATE EWD TO THE MID MS
VALLEY...AND AS A NEW AREA OF ASCENT AND PRECIPITATION DEVELO


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Good for you guys.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1787749 said:


> basically for lmn22.
> 
> last sentence
> POTENTIALLY
> LIMIT SNOWFALL ACCUMULATION RATES...HOWEVER.
> 
> THIS INITIAL SNOW BAND IS EXPECTED TO BREAK DOWN AFTER 21Z AS THE
> CENTRAL PLAINS CYCLONE BEGINS TO ACCELERATE EWD TO THE MID MS
> VALLEY...AND AS A NEW AREA OF ASCENT AND PRECIPITATION DEVELO


Right. RAP shows a shield of precip explode about 11 pm.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1787745 said:


> Omg omg I'm down to 1-2 hourly under 2


Um.... You're looking at the wrong location, unless you have accounts with bano .


----------



## skorum03

Down to 1-3 from 3-5. Hourly down from 4.8 to 2.7. 

Didn't have anything but partly cloudy skies this morning


----------



## unit28

says new area of precip develops later...
after 3

Polly heavy east where isentropic levels were over 3kg yesterday


----------



## cbservicesllc

They got 5 inches around lake mtka this morning???


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1787752 said:



> Um.... You're looking at the wrong location, unless you have accounts with bano .


Shhh .........


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1787754 said:


> says new area of precip develops later...
> after 3
> 
> Polly heavy east where isentropic levels were over 3kg yesterday


English??????


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1787764 said:


> English??????


Its gonna snow by your house later tonight.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1787767 said:


> Its gonna snow by your house later tonight.


Thanks for the translation.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1787767 said:


> Its gonna snow by your house later tonight.


Not so much his as Skorum and I.... Possibility of wrap around type stuff.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1787770 said:


> Not so much his as Skorum and I.... Possibility of wrap around type stuff.


You think so? I guess we'll see. NWS only has me at 1-3 tonight. But I haven't checked in 20 minutes or so, so maybe it is different. The sun is poking out right now. Its nice out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1787772 said:


> You think so? I guess we'll see. NWS only has me at 1-3 tonight. But I haven't checked in 20 minutes or so, so maybe it is different. The sun is poking out right now. Its nice out.


Not so much you, as me. I'm still at 3-5" for tonight. Down from 3-7" early this morning.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1787774 said:


> Not so much you, as me. I'm still at 3-5" for tonight. Down from 3-7" early this morning.


Ch 4 has you at 4-6


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1787770 said:


> Not so much his as Skorum and I.... Possibility of wrap around type stuff.


We'll see. Actually I'm not really paying attention so I'm sure you're right.


----------



## cbservicesllc

So the initial band is going to dissipate and a new band will develop after the dinner hour??


----------



## OC&D

I've got cloud cover but the sun is poking through nicely. It actually looks like a pretty decent day out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1787781 said:


> So the initial band is going to dissipate and a new band will develop after the dinner hour??


More of a shield that will cover a larger area than the little skinny band that is out there right now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

35° cloudy calm
12:33


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1787758 said:


> They got 5 inches around lake mtka this morning???


Talked to dad at 8 and he said it wasn't even white on the ground.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Really nice day out, perfect day for a Bon fire..... Or a semi on fire!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1787784 said:


> More of a shield that will cover a larger area than the little skinny band that is out there right now.


Gotcha...



Green Grass;1787786 said:


> Talked to dad at 8 and he said it wasn't even white on the ground.


Interesting... one of the newsies was saying that... I think it was the guy on 5...



SnowGuy73;1787787 said:


> Really nice day out, perfect day for a Bon fire..... Or a semi on fire!


Those are always fun...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1787791 said:


> Gotcha...
> 
> Interesting... one of the newsies was saying that... I think it was the guy on 5...
> 
> Those are always fun...


Yea ch 5 had 5.1 and someone else had around that. Sharp cut off maybe


----------



## OC&D

I'm at 2-4" and 3.1" on the hourly.

Perfect!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Maybe they meant Lake Mille Lacs and it was typed or read wrong.

Mora is pushing 12", but Mille Lacs would be on the north side of that band.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1787795 said:


> Maybe they meant Lake Mille Lacs and it was typed or read wrong.
> 
> Mora is pushing 12", but Mille Lacs would be on the north side of that band.


My cabin in Finlayson has 7ish


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sun is out!!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1787803 said:


> Sun is out!!


Good warm up that blacktop.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

cbservicesllc;1787758 said:


> They got 5 inches around lake mtka this morning???


NO... over 27 inches of fluffy snow. I did all of my accounts with a back pack blower. Took me 10 mins.

Where did you get that info??


----------



## MNPLOWCO

banonea;1787722 said:


> how was the drive in the new car?


I had a Wednesday morning flight to get it, but had to cancel due to "impending Armageddon "of snow tonight. Changed to Friday morning. $140 extra for changing it to Friday. Now I see stuff for Friday. CRAP!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1787804 said:


> Good warm up that blacktop.


Back to clouds.


----------



## qualitycut

MNPLOWCO;1787806 said:


> NO... over 27 inches of fluffy snow. I did all of my accounts with a back pack blower. Took me 10 mins.
> 
> Where did you get that info??


The news like lwnmrr said maybe the meant lake milacs


----------



## qualitycut

Down to 1-3 and less than 1 with 2.9 on the hourly


----------



## SnowGuy73

Anyone see the NWS post on facebook?


----------



## MNPLOWCO

qualitycut;1787812 said:


> The news like lwnmrr said maybe the meant lake milacs


Aaaahhhhh, Rochester MN, Rochester NY, same thing. Lake whatever.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1787812 said:


> The news like lwnmrr said maybe the meant lake milacs


Thinking the teleprompter said Lake Milqs and just said Minnetonka.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1787816 said:


> Anyone see the NWS post on facebook?


The one that said St. Cloud has 6.5" and Avon has 9"??


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1787816 said:


> Anyone see the NWS post on facebook?


About st cloud?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dahl just said heavier snow between 9 pm and 3 am...sticking with 3-6".


----------



## MNPLOWCO

qualitycut;1787822 said:


> About st cloud?


Just talked to my son up there. He says a little over 5 on the campus.


----------



## qualitycut

MNPLOWCO;1787826 said:


> Just talked to my son up there. He says a little over 5 on the campus.


He's probably talking about girls in his dorm room


----------



## MNPLOWCO

qualitycut;1787829 said:


> He's probably talking about girls in his dorm room


Ha, number of girls.....or 1-10 look scale?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Simulated radar at 21:00 tonight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1787822 said:


> About st cloud?


Yup, said its north now..... Maybe we will get lucky tonight and ours will go north!


----------



## MNPLOWCO

SnowGuy73;1787833 said:


> Yup, said its north now..... Maybe we will get lucky tonight and ours will go north!


pray, pray, pray.


----------



## qualitycut

MNPLOWCO;1787830 said:


> Ha, number of girls.....or 1-10 look scale?


I hope number of them but to have 5 maybe he had to lower his standards to 5?


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1787831 said:


> Simulated radar at 21:00 tonight.


The green rain?


----------



## qualitycut

That moisture in Iowa was supposed to hit the cities I thought but looks like its going east of it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1787838 said:


> The green rain?


No idea....


----------



## SnoFarmer

hey, hey, hey, keep the mess down south.....

The snow has picked up 
The temp is up to 30.2*F
I would rather have it fall overnight than during the day.

the wind has shifted to being out of the E,N,E


----------



## banonea

MNPLOWCO;1787810 said:


> I had a Wednesday morning flight to get it, but had to cancel due to "impending Armageddon "of snow tonight. Changed to Friday morning. $140 extra for changing it to Friday. Now I see stuff for Friday. CRAP!


Must be a dam nice car


----------



## MNPLOWCO

qualitycut;1787836 said:


> I hope number of them but to have 5 maybe he had to lower his standards to 5?


That would be ok.......if they were in pre med. He likes the smart ones!


----------



## MNPLOWCO

banonea;1787843 said:


> Must be a dam nice car


"there is no substitute" !


----------



## qualitycut

MNPLOWCO;1787845 said:


> "there is no substitute" !


Porsche?????


----------



## MNPLOWCO

qualitycut;1787849 said:


> Porsche?????


Bullseye...roooom, roooooooommmmmm


----------



## Camden

I guarantee we've got more on the ground than St. Cloud does. I'll grab a measurement within the next 30 minutes and report back.


----------



## qualitycut

MNPLOWCO;1787851 said:


> Bullseye...roooom, roooooooommmmmm


Midlife crisis?


----------



## SnoFarmer

slots and more slots or no slots...........

:laughing:
what a maroon.

almost 1/4" over the hill,
wet sidewalks by the lake


----------



## MNPLOWCO

qualitycut;1787854 said:


> Midlife crisis?


Blonde hair, blue eyed daughter is the reason.
not bald head, blurry eyed Dad.


----------



## qualitycut

MNPLOWCO;1787856 said:


> Blonde hair, blue eyed daughter is the reason.
> not bald head, blurry eyed Dad.


O that's right just turned 16?


----------



## MNPLOWCO

qualitycut;1787857 said:


> O that's right just turned 16?


10-4

The kids get the fun stuff....I get the k-car


----------



## SnowGuy73

MNPLOWCO;1787851 said:


> Bullseye...roooom, roooooooommmmmm


Roooom?!?!?

You living in it?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Cloudy here, never did see the sun at my house. 

Here ya go Lwnmwrman.....I'm back on board. RAP is way up again starting at 6 but lots of mix issues. .6" precip. Hmmmmmmm.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

SnowGuy73;1787860 said:


> Roooom?!?!?
> 
> You living in it?


I thought I'd mount my old fisher on it. 2nd plow machine


----------



## SnoFarmer

nws, is still trying to sell 8"-11.5" 

"A potent winter storm will affect the area today through most of Wednesday. Heavy snowfall accumulations of 8 to 12 inches are possible in a band from near lake Mille Lacs through the Twin Ports and coastal areas of Northwest Wisconsin, and the higher terrain along the north shore"

the wind just needs to be out of the E,s,E not the ENE. it's at for lake enhancement.


----------



## banonea

MNPLOWCO;1787851 said:


> Bullseye...roooom, roooooooommmmmm


I thought you were getting a car for the daughter?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1787861 said:


> Cloudy here, never did see the sun at my house.
> 
> Here ya go Lwnmwrman.....I'm back on board. RAP is way up again starting at 6 but lots of mix issues. .6" precip. Hmmmmmmm.


Everything else dropped didn't it?


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Friday morning...fly or no fly. I saw those updated maps a few pages back. Am I screwed again?


----------



## MNPLOWCO

banonea;1787866 said:


> I thought you were getting a car for the daughter?


Yep, still am. don't think she would like the fisher on the front emblem.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1787803 said:


> Sun is out!!


Liar!


qualitycut;1787867 said:


> Everything else dropped didn't it?


Yes but all of them are way outdated now(6a.m.) Should see some new stuff soon for whatever thats worth. The rap updates hourly so it starts catching changes a little better than the other models.


----------



## banonea

A porsche? Are you crazy. ....


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1787871 said:


> Liar!
> 
> Yes but all of them are way outdated now(6a.m.) Should see some new stuff soon for whatever thats worth. The rap updates hourly so it starts catching changes a little better than the other models.


Ok I was just looking ar the meteorgram


----------



## MNPLOWCO

banonea;1787872 said:


> A porsche? Are you crazy. ....


The boy has a beemer. got to keep it even


----------



## SSS Inc.

Novak isn't backing down I see. Responded to someone just now saying 4-6 in Apple Valley. If the Rap is on to something he will be right. Still not sure why nws messes with things so much.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO;1787868 said:


> Friday morning...fly or no fly. I saw those updated maps a few pages back. Am I screwed again?


Yes. Dahl said 3-4", however Meteogram is virtually nil for Friday morning.


----------



## OC&D

MNPLOWCO;1787875 said:


> The boy has a beemer. got to keep it even


Are you looking to adopt a 39 year old balding guy? I'd be happy with a chopped top Merc.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1787876 said:


> Novak isn't backing down I see. Responded to someone just now saying 4-6 in Apple Valley. If the Rap is on to something he will be right. Still not sure why nws messes with things so much.


He didn't back down last time and it was all rain


----------



## Polarismalibu

MNPLOWCO;1787875 said:


> The boy has a beemer. got to keep it even


Get her a truck then the boy will be jealous


----------



## MNPLOWCO

OC&D;1787878 said:


> Are you looking to adopt a 39 year old balding guy? I'd be happy with a chopped top Merc.


Children happy!!
401K empty.

Looks like I need more snow.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Star trib new flash that 94 has reopened in St. Cloud due to several spin outs and accidents. Opportunity Drive. I did not know it was closed.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1787879 said:


> He didn't back down last time and it was all rain


Oh I know. :laughing: He's got a better shot this go around. He can always change if need be at 6 tonight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1787825 said:


> Dahl just said heavier snow between 9 pm and 3 am...sticking with 3-6".


Now Dahl said heavy snow 9 until midnight, tapering to flurries by 6 am.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1787892 said:


> Now Dahl said heavy snow 9 until midnight, tapering to flurries by 6 am.


So 2 in the same.


----------



## BossPlow614

MNPLOWCO;1787870 said:


> Yep, still am. don't think she would like the fisher on the front emblem.


Which model Porsche?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1787831 said:


> Simulated radar at 21:00 tonight.


What is the red outline?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Must be spending too much money at Hinckley. They are sending me concert tickets and free hotel rooms.

Only been there once in the last 6 months.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1787829 said:


> He's probably talking about girls in his dorm room


Alllllways....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1787898 said:


> What is the red outline?


The only thing I can come up with is the approx area of the heavy snow from this morning.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1787900 said:


> Must be spending too much money at Hinckley. They are sending me concert tickets and free hotel rooms.
> 
> Only been there once in the last 6 months.


I get mailings 3-4 times a week from them with free money and rooms.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Because you still have $$to loose..


----------



## MNPLOWCO

BossPlow614;1787894 said:


> Which model Porsche?


 low milaged boxster. Safe and solid.


----------



## OC&D

I get stuff from Golden Gate, The Plaza, and Main Street Station fairly regularly. I really only go to casinos in Vegas, though I did go to one in Michigan last December when I was there.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1787900 said:


> Must be spending too much money at Hinckley. They are sending me concert tickets and free hotel rooms.
> 
> Only been there once in the last 6 months.


I said the same thing when I got my mail today


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1787912 said:


> I said the same thing when I got my mail today


Don't be hogging those Survivor / Eddie Money tickets!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ugh!.........


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1787915 said:


> Ugh!.........


Forecast change??


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1787918 said:


> Forecast change??


NWS did update their weather advisory text. still calling for 3-6 in the advisory area.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1787915 said:


> Ugh!.........


Responding to the moisture coming up from IA??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Fwiw, 1.5" melted off properties that had residual salt and a fair amount of traffic.

Slow properties are still snowed on.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1787918 said:


> Forecast change??


Radar is starting to fill in.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1787922 said:


> NWS did update their weather advisory text. still calling for 3-6 in the advisory area.


I'm still at 2-4", anticipating a change.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

These two properties are across from each other in Stacy.

The top one is the one that was robbed a couple of months ago.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I wonder how many hits NwS gets at 4:01.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hourly is at 4.5"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1787945 said:


> Hourly is at 4.5"


Mine is down to 3.5".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm making the call now. It has moved SOUTH of the cities.

SE MN and western WI, you are now the target.

Am I 4 for 4??


----------



## banonea

Do I need to be worried now. ..


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;1787949 said:


> Do I need to be worried now. ..


Why worry, you like snow.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1787948 said:


> I'm making the call now. It has moved SOUTH of the cities.
> 
> SE MN and western WI, you are now the target.
> 
> Am I 4 for 4??


No looks just like the news was saying it would


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1787946 said:


> Mine is down to 3.5".


I'm at the same....

I miss typed.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1787949 said:


> Do I need to be worried now. ..


NWS has you at less than an inch for tonight. Mostly rain / sleet.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1787952 said:


> Why worry, you like snow.


Because he was all set to plow some new stuff and get experience on plowing schools with me.


----------



## cbservicesllc

My wife said Sven posted an hour or so ago saying most of us may be lucky to get 1-2" in the metro???


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1787949 said:


> Do I need to be worried now. ..


Your in 1-2 I don't know what amount gets you worried.


----------



## banonea

SnowGuy73;1787952 said:


> Why worry, you like snow.


yes I do but I was supposed to go up and help Lwrmn tonight. Am I still going to be able to do that or do I need to stay home


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1787958 said:


> My wife said Sven posted an hour or so ago saying most of us may be lucky to get 1-2" in the metro???


Hottie on 11 said 1-4


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1787957 said:


> Because he was all set to plow some new stuff and get experience on plowing schools with me.


I am still planning on coming up unless they say we're going to get more than just an inch or so going home now so I can watch the weather


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1787948 said:


> I'm making the call now. It has moved SOUTH of the cities.
> 
> SE MN and western WI, you are now the target.
> 
> Am I 4 for 4??


How do you come to that conclusion?


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1787960 said:


> yes I do but I was supposed to go up and help Lwrmn tonight. Am I still going to be able to do that or do I need to stay home


Do you not look at the forecast? Its said 1-2 for you on nws.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1787954 said:


> No looks just like the news was saying it would


Not really. All of the news channels had the snow moving from Western MN over us.

Look where the moisture is building.....SE MN into Western Wi.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1787957 said:


> Because he was all set to plow some new stuff and get experience on plowing schools with me.


Sounds more like you need to worry!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1787960 said:


> yes I do but I was supposed to go up and help Lwrmn tonight. Am I still going to be able to do that or do I need to stay home


NWS = less than an inch tonight for Rochester.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1787965 said:


> Not really. All of the news channels had the snow moving from Western MN over us.
> 
> Look where the moisture is building.....SE MN into Western Wi.


They had it coming over the cities once the stuff from Iowa crashed together


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1787966 said:


> Sounds more like you need to worry!


I'm good. If bano has to stay home, I'll be fine.

If I could get some extra help and get some money to guys that don't have work, I'll go that route as well.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1787967 said:


> NWS = less than an inch tonight for Rochester.


Until he's two hours away and that 1 inch turns to 3-4 lol


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm good if we all stay home!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1787970 said:


> Until he's two hours away and that 1 inch turns to 3-4 lol


That's about it too!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1787968 said:


> They had it coming over the cities once the stuff from Iowa crashed together


Right. But look at the radar. Who cares what "they" said now.

Probably where 11 is coming in with the less totals.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1787974 said:


> Right. But look at the radar. Who cares what "they" said now.
> 
> Probably where 11 is coming in with the less totals.


O looks to me like that stuff from Iowa is going to converge over the metro but what do I know.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Anybody seen these proposed changes for The icons for nws? Looks like they want to give even more detail , yet can't predict snow

Scroll down a bit

http://www.weather.gov/forecast-icons


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1787948 said:


> I'm making the call now. It has moved SOUTH of the cities.
> 
> SE MN and western WI, you are now the target.
> 
> Am I 4 for 4??


As long as its not me


----------



## NorthernProServ

I think borders on the days with watches/warning is a good idea


----------



## cbservicesllc

Light, tiny flakes here right now


----------



## qualitycut

Do I put the plow on or not is the question.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1787976 said:


> O looks to me like that stuff from Iowa is going to converge over the metro but what do I know.


Hey hey... we don't need those negative thoughts!


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1787982 said:


> Do I put the plow on or not is the question.


Mine is on... Usually I don't put it on till it's time to plow...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1787985 said:


> Hey hey... we don't need those negative thoughts!


I'm superstitious, if I say its not going to snow it will.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's going to snow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1787986 said:


> Mine is on... Usually I don't put it on till it's time to plow...


Mine never comes off.

Haha.


----------



## OC&D

I'll probably hang my plow at some point before dark. 

I'm up to 3.7" from 3.1" on the hourly now. I think an earlier drop in temps prompted it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1787987 said:


> I'm superstitious, if I say its not going to snow it will.


Good thinking.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1787993 said:


> I'll probably hang my plow at some point before dark.
> 
> I'm up to 3.7" from 3.1" on the hourly now. I think an earlier drop in temps prompted it.


I've been up and down all day.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1787962 said:


> I am still planning on coming up unless they say we're going to get more than just an inch or so going home now so I can watch the weather


As of now NWS has you at 1-2. I checked since I'm in roch


----------



## qualitycut

I'm going to put the plow on and not get salt, that should help


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1787995 said:


> I've been up and down all day.


Maybe you should just get off the meds entirely?


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1787969 said:


> I'm good. If bano has to stay home, I'll be fine.
> 
> If I could get some extra help and get some money to guys that don't have work, I'll go that route as well.


I am planning on coming up just need to know what time you want me there and a address to come to....


----------



## OC&D

I've got a few flurries now.


----------



## OC&D

I think I see Unit's dry tongue on the radar right now!


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1787997 said:


> As of now NWS has you at 1-2. I checked since I'm in roch


That works, my boys can handle things here so I am going north to play Lwrmn accounts. ....


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1788002 said:


> I think I see Unit's dry tongue on the radar right now!


I was just trying to figure out if that's what it was.


----------



## OC&D

The more I look at this I'm thinking that SSS' prediction of 0" or 8" is right on.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1788003 said:


> That works, my bows can handle things here so I am going north to play Lwrmn accounts. ....


That's what I am to get at one service area and hope that's all we get


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1788006 said:


> The more I look at this I'm thinking that SSS' prediction of 0" or 8" is right on.


Lol isn't that how every storm is


----------



## unit28

lwnmwrman22;1787965 said:


> not really. All of the news channels had the snow moving from western mn over us.
> 
> Look where the moisture is building.....se mn into western wi.


vorticity...
Bring up the. Southerlies.

Cold air comes top down west side..
After 
the tounging


----------



## qualitycut

Crap I don't like the looks of the radar when you zoom way out.


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1788010 said:


> vorticity...
> Bring up the. Southerlies.
> 
> Cold air comes top down west side..
> After
> the tounging


Who gets the tounging ?


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1788011 said:


> Crap I don't like the looks of the radar when you zoom way out.


Yeah. It stretches way down to Kansas. This will be an interesting one.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1788014 said:


> Yeah. It stretches way down to Kansas. This will be an interesting one.


Yup and that low is starting to pull it across


----------



## unit28

AT FDaves **** rapids
Treating grandkids

Snows coming down good


----------



## OC&D

unit28;1788019 said:


> AT FDaves **** rapids
> Treating grandkids
> 
> Snows coming down good


Wow. I barely have flurries here.


----------



## cbservicesllc

OC&D;1788020 said:


> Wow. I barely have flurries here.


Same here... dry tongue here? For now...


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1788012 said:


> Who gets the tounging ?


I think we're getting tongued right now!


----------



## NorthernProServ

Light snow here


----------



## NorthernProServ

OC&D;1788023 said:


> I think we're getting tongued right now!


We are all getting a tougue lashing !!!


----------



## qualitycut

Crap that rain is turning to snow


----------



## unit28

Fl again melts on toung


----------



## qualitycut

I'm pretty sure Shaffer didn't even give totals


----------



## qualitycut

Ian has 3 from cities to faribault to Rochester


----------



## qualitycut

And kelcey is wearing one of those damn dress things again


----------



## cbservicesllc

At least what I have now is all melting on contact...


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1787999 said:


> Maybe you should just get off the meds entirely?


Hahahahah!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1788032 said:


> And kelcey is wearing one of those damn dress things again


Kelsey in the morning has had some crap outfits lately too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1788034 said:


> At least what I have now is all melting on contact...


Same here.... Driving the tractor in now.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

It took 30 seconds of looking out the window to see 1 flake go by.
Mtka/Wayzata


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1788034 said:


> At least what I have now is all melting on contact...


That'll change.


----------



## Camden

Just over 8" officially here. Still snowing.

Been an awesome day so far, hope it lasts.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1788044 said:


> Just over 8" officially here. Still snowing.
> 
> Been an awesome day so far, hope it lasts.


Congrats.... Keep it there!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1788041 said:


> That'll change.


Quiet you!!! I mounted the plow, loaded salt, fueled the trucks, and made arrangements to cover my driver that's on vacation... I'm tryin here!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1788045 said:


> Congrats.... Keep it there!!


Agreed!.........


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1788046 said:


> Quiet you!!! I mounted the plow, loaded salt, fueled the trucks, and made arrangements to cover my driver that's on vacation... I'm tryin here!!!


I do the same, everytime. Never works for me!


----------



## OC&D

Camden;1788044 said:


> Just over 8" officially here. Still snowing.
> 
> Been an awesome day so far, hope it lasts.


You and Snow are like polar opposites.


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1788048 said:


> I do the same, everytime. Never works for me!


I want to see you get enough to plow just to see how the customer you fired reacts when his lot isn't plowed.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ian says 3.1".


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1788048 said:


> I do the same, everytime. Never works for me!


Well, I never do!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Snowing here. Roads appear to be wet. Gravel it turning white. Wasn't suppose to snow til 9pm


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1788054 said:


> Well, I never do!


Hopefully it works!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1788051 said:


> I want to see you get enough to plow just to see how the customer you fired reacts when his lot isn't plowed.


I got one that in February I sent a letter to saying pay in full or I'm done March 1.

Didn't get paid. We will see if I get a call tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1788058 said:


> Snowing here. Roads appear to be wet. Gravel it turning white. Wasn't suppose to snow til 9pm


Ian says its moving south to north.


----------



## qualitycut

First flakes of the day are falling


----------



## cbservicesllc

Small steady flakes just starting to accumulate on the grass and deck railing... still melting on contact on pavement... little concerned about that darker cell North of Mankato on it's way here... Also NAM and GFS both dropped, but I assume those are outliers at this point...


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1788062 said:


> First flakes of the day are falling


Nothing falling here.


----------



## OC&D

I've got heavy flurries now.....


----------



## qualitycut

Novaks got a new video, 4-6 metro and 2-4 Rochester.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1788070 said:


> Novaks got a new video, 4-6 metro and 2-4 Rochester.


Well... he's sticking with it...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Latest RAP is down slightly... NWS is using 8:1 ratio... gonna be some heavy crap!!!


----------



## ryde307

I like the snow hope it stay at 2-3" though. I also hope it's done by 1AM. Looks like the bulk should be though so it shouldn't be to bad.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Goal!!!!!!


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Still no flakes to speak of in Mtka/Wayzata. 'cept me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Flurries here now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1788070 said:


> Novaks got a new video, 4-6 metro and 2-4 Rochester.


Really?..........


----------



## MNPLOWCO

I think I am in the wishful "tongue" for a while.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1788044 said:


> Just over 8" officially here. Still snowing.
> 
> Been an awesome day so far, hope it lasts.


I like that positive attitude! payuppayuppayup



OC&D;1788068 said:


> I've got heavy flurries now.....


Me too. 33º according to my thermometer. If it actually starts snowing decent I don't think it will take long for it to overcome any melting.


----------



## SSS Inc.

MNPLOWCO;1788084 said:


> I think I am in the wishful "tongue" for a while.


I think the tongue is shrinking. Its just a matter of time before we all have enough to plow. Now if I can just figure out a way to turn 3-4" into two plowings I would be a happy camper.

Flurries are picking up here, more like light snow now.


----------



## qualitycut

I was just trying to figure out when I went from enjoying snow to hating it


----------



## MNPLOWCO

SSS Inc.;1788086 said:


> I think the tongue is shrinking. Its just a matter of time before we all have enough to plow. Now if I can just figure out a way to turn 3-4" into two plowings I would be a happy camper.
> 
> Flurries are picking up here, more like light snow now.


Yep, the "tongue" will collapse about 8:00 pm.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1788087 said:


> I was just trying to figure out when I went from enjoying snow to hating it


Yeah, your attitude change surprised me this year. You were once one of us, then you blamed the lack of space I think.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1788083 said:


> Really?..........


You need to try that recipe oh my god is it good.


----------



## qualitycut

Coming down good here but melting on contact. For now


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1788090 said:


> You need to try that recipe oh my god is it good.


Sweet. Thanks!


----------



## MNPLOWCO

If it rolls out like the future casts I'll be heading out at 12:30-1:00 for an early start in the west and work my way towards the city.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1788091 said:


> Coming down good here but melting on contact. For now


Light snow now here, melting on contact.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1788086 said:


> I think the tongue is shrinking. Its just a matter of time before we all have enough to plow. Now if I can just figure out a way to turn 3-4" into two plowings I would be a happy camper.
> 
> Flurries are picking up here, more like light snow now.


Light snow here. Not really sticking as of yet.


----------



## SnowGuy73

MNPLOWCO;1788094 said:


> If it rolls out like the future casts I'll be heading out at 12:30-1:00 for an early start in the west and work my way towards the city.


I'm hoping its done by about 19:00 or so!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1788086 said:


> *I think the tongue is shrinking*. Its just a matter of time before we all have enough to plow. Now if I can just figure out a way to turn 3-4" into two plowings I would be a happy camper.
> 
> Flurries are picking up here, more like light snow now.


I think you're right, slowly but surely it is


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1788098 said:


> I'm hoping its fine by about 19:00 or so!


That would be way too convenient... just starting to stick to concrete here


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1788098 said:


> I'm hoping its fine by about 19:00 or so!


THought you might be playing FFin AV?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1788103 said:


> THought you might be playing FFin AV?


Were done in New Prague.

Barn fire.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1788103 said:


> THought you might be playing FFin AV?


What does apple valley have?


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Light flakes arriving. Time to pull the shades and set the alarm and be up in 5 hours.
Good night all. Happy plowing.


----------



## ryde307

6 or 7 flakes so far here in Chanhassen


----------



## jimslawnsnow

my house rain. service area snow and some sticking. WTH?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1788105 said:


> Were done in New Prague.
> 
> Barn fire.


Valley had a kitchen w/ ext, now Belle Plain 3 alarm shed/barn and Hutch has a car into water of a river of some sort.


----------



## Polarismalibu

My road is white


----------



## qualitycut

Neighbors north facing concrete drive is barley even sticking


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1788111 said:


> Valley had a kitchen w/ ext, now Belle Plain 3 alarm shed/barn and Hutch has a car into water of a river of some sort.


Ya, its new Prague that has the shed/barn fire. Been going since about 16:30


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1788115 said:


> Neighbors north facing concrete drive is barley even sticking


Still wet here.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1788086 said:


> Flurries are picking up here, more like light snow now.


Here too. Melting on contact so far except on my back wood steps.


----------



## unit28

Sherburne-isanti-chisago-meeker-wright-hennepin-anoka-ramsey-
washington-renville-mcleod-sibley-carver-scott-dakota-redwood-
brown-nicollet-le sueur-rice-watonwan-blue earth-waseca-steele-
martin-faribault-polk-barron-st. Croix-
including the cities of...elk river...cambridge...center city...
Litchfield...monticello...minneapolis...blaine...st. Paul...
Stillwater...olivia...hutchinson...gaylord...chaska...shakopee...
Burnsville...redwood falls...new ulm...st. Peter...le sueur...
Faribault...st. James...mankato...waseca...owatonna...fairmont...
Blue earth...amery...balsam lake...rice lake...barron...hudson...
New richmond
*659 pm cdt tue mar 18 2014*

...winter weather advisory remains in effect until 7 am cdt
wednesday...

A winter weather advisory remains in effect until 7 am cdt
wednesday.

** timing...snow will become heavy at times during the evening...
Than slowly tapering off after midnight.*
* snow accumulation...3 to 5 inches.

* impacts...travel may be difficult tonight.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NWS changed

Tonight Snow likely, possibly mixed with rain before 11pm, then snow. Low around 24. North wind around 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. Total nighttime snow accumulation of around an inch possible.

Wednesday Snow likely, mainly before 11am. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 35. Breezy, with a northwest wind 15 to 20 mph, with gusts as high as 30 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of less than one inch possible.

link. http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...chresult=Owatonna, MN 55060, USA#.UyjgG7Eo7IX


----------



## unit28

I don't see an inch pr hour yet.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1788123 said:


> NWS changed
> 
> Tonight Snow likely, possibly mixed with rain before 11pm, then snow. Low around 24. North wind around 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. Total nighttime snow accumulation of around an inch possible.
> 
> Wednesday Snow likely, mainly before 11am. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 35. Breezy, with a northwest wind 15 to 20 mph, with gusts as high as 30 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of less than one inch possible.
> 
> link. http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...chresult=Owatonna, MN 55060, USA#.UyjgG7Eo7IX


Lucky!

I'm still at 2-4"


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1788130 said:


> Lucky!
> 
> I'm still at 2-4"


my one service area is still 1-2. not sure what tgo believe. told everyone just to hang tight until 3-5am. if we don't get to everyone tomorrow if we need to go it will melt


----------



## qualitycut

I was in dark greens for a bit, not to impressive.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I have a light very slushy accumulation now.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I don't trust accu much, but they really don't have any 60+ days for me. it goes until may1. they do have a few at the end of april but then back down again


----------



## qualitycut

So either lwnmrr is sleeping or is getting snow and in panic mode.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1788122 said:


> Sherburne-isanti-chisago-meeker-wright-hennepin-anoka-ramsey-
> washington-renville-mcleod-sibley-carver-scott-dakota-redwood-
> brown-nicollet-le sueur-rice-watonwan-blue earth-waseca-steele-
> martin-faribault-polk-barron-st. Croix-
> including the cities of...elk river...cambridge...center city...
> Litchfield...monticello...minneapolis...blaine...st. Paul...
> Stillwater...olivia...hutchinson...gaylord...chaska...shakopee...
> Burnsville...redwood falls...new ulm...st. Peter...le sueur...
> Faribault...st. James...mankato...waseca...owatonna...fairmont...
> Blue earth...amery...balsam lake...rice lake...barron...hudson...
> New richmond
> *659 pm cdt tue mar 18 2014*
> 
> ...winter weather advisory remains in effect until 7 am cdt
> wednesday...
> 
> A winter weather advisory remains in effect until 7 am cdt
> wednesday.
> 
> ** timing...snow will become heavy at times during the evening...
> Than slowly tapering off after midnight.*
> * snow accumulation...3 to 5 inches.
> 
> * impacts...travel may be difficult tonight.


And they're still sticking to theirs...


----------



## CityGuy

.5 at best here seems to be melting from the bottom up


----------



## unit28

I don't get it.........

INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...PRINCETON...MORA...ST. CLOUD...FOLEY...
MONTEVIDEO...WILLMAR...GRANITE FALLS
659 PM CDT TUE MAR 18 2014

...WINTER STORM WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL 7 AM CDT
WEDNESDAY...

A WINTER STORM WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL 7 AM CDT
WEDNESDAY.

* TIMING...OCCASIONAL LIGHT TO MODERATE SNOW THROUGH EARLY
EVENING. *SNOWFALL TAPERING OFF COMPLETELY BY MIDNIGHT.*


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1788143 said:


> And they're still sticking to theirs...


I'm guessing and inch plus has fallen here. All melted though


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1788129 said:


> I don't see an inch pr hour yet.....


Me neither... you think its going to happen?


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1788131 said:


> my one service area is still 1-2. not sure what tgo believe. told everyone just to hang tight until 3-5am. if we don't get to everyone tomorrow if we need to go it will melt


Thats kinda my stance... do commercials first and see what melts on resis...


----------



## qualitycut

I don't care what happens now, my gf haircut lady sent her home with homemade banana bread.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Street are finally turning white here. Been slowly picking up steam. We're planning on going at 1:30. 


Wild up 3-0 Thats more like it.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1788150 said:


> Thats kinda my stance... do commercials first and see what melts on resis...


My stance is start with per times and see what melts


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1788146 said:


> I don't get it.........
> 
> INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...PRINCETON...MORA...ST. CLOUD...FOLEY...
> MONTEVIDEO...WILLMAR...GRANITE FALLS
> 659 PM CDT TUE MAR 18 2014
> 
> ...WINTER STORM WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL 7 AM CDT
> WEDNESDAY...
> 
> A WINTER STORM WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL 7 AM CDT
> WEDNESDAY.
> 
> * TIMING...OCCASIONAL LIGHT TO MODERATE SNOW THROUGH EARLY
> EVENING. *SNOWFALL TAPERING OFF COMPLETELY BY MIDNIGHT.*


Yeah... why would the warning continue to 7... at least if its supposed to be clear of st cloud by midnight we cant be far behind!


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1788154 said:


> My stance is start with per times and see what melts


That too!!


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;1788143 said:


> And they're still sticking to theirs...


thundersnow on the way.//?


----------



## qualitycut

New weather story shows it gone by midnight as well


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1788154 said:


> My stance is start with per times and see what melts


Hahahahah.

I like it.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1788155 said:


> Yeah... why would the warning continue to 7... at least if its supposed to be clear of st cloud by midnight we cant be far behind!


Wind maybe? It seems to heavy to blow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1788140 said:


> So either lwnmrr is sleeping or is getting snow and in panic mode.


Had dinner. Had some issues with the tractor making sure it's street legal.

Had to replace a bulb for the tail light.

Had some adjusting to do for the blower.

Went to check on my dad.

Has a Staph infection. And a couple of others. Will probably be back in the hospital tomorrow.

Barely snowing here.

Hourly down to 3".


----------



## qualitycut

All the green is staying south and the greens that were out west are now weakening


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Band of snow in W MN will rotate so it's straight N/S. Does that stall out over us like it did north this morning? Or just continue to move through.

For me, moisture is going to have to move east to west. The stuff south is having a hard time getting up here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1788166 said:


> All the green is staying south and the greens that were out west are now weakening


Where did you hear it first??


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1788168 said:


> Band of snow in W MN will rotate so it's straight N/S. Does that stall out over us like it did north this morning? Or just continue to move through.
> 
> For me, moisture is going to have to move east to west. The stuff south is having a hard time getting up here.


I think once it starts sliding east it goes


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1788170 said:


> Where did you hear it first??


Um I said that yesterday  then Novak lol


----------



## unit28

unit28;1788157 said:


> thundersnow on the way.//?


nope......

PROGRESSIVE...TWO-STREAM CYCLONIC FLOW WILL PREVAIL OVER THE LWR 48
THROUGH WED. TROUGH NOW OVER THE CNTRL HIGH PLNS SHOULD SOMEWHAT
AMPLIFY AS IT CONTINUES SE INTO CNTRL KS LATER TODAY...BEFORE
TURNING E/NE TO THE MID MS VLY EARLY WED AS UPSTREAM SPEED MAX NOW
IN NRN AB ADVANCES SE TO ND. AT THE SFC...LOW ASSOCIATED WITH HIGH
PLNS TROUGH SHOULD SLOWLY FILL AS IT MOVES E AND...LATER...NEWD AWAY
FROM THE RCKYS...REACHING NE KS THIS EVE AND NRN IL EARLY WED.

*RECENT INTRUSION OF DRY POLAR AIR INTO THE S CNTRL STATES WILL LIMIT
TSTM POTENTIAL WITH THE PLNS STORM SYSTEM*...DESPITE PRESENCE OF
STEEP MID-LVL LAPSE RATES AND APPRECIABLE ASCENT.


----------



## cbservicesllc

I know its a radar watcher at this point, but latest RAP is down to 2 inches at MSP


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1788166 said:


> All the green is staying south and the greens that were out west are now weakening


Until the green stuff rotates ccw and sits on top of us for three hours.

Edit: I have to type faster. You're too quick lwnmwr.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My parking lots, side streets and shaded areas of main roads are white.

Very light consistent snow.

By midnight might have an inch.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1788176 said:


> Until the green stuff rotates ccw and sits on top of us for three hours.


Ya do never know...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1788176 said:


> Until the green stuff rotates ccw and sits on top of us for three hours.


That is what it is now.

Looks to me the pin is stuck a little west of Hastings at the moment.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1788176 said:


> Until the green stuff rotates ccw and sits on top of us for three hours.
> 
> Edit: I have to type faster. You're too quick lwnmwr.


Ok Ricky!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1788178 said:


> My parking lots, side streets and shaded areas of main roads are white.
> 
> Very light consistent snow.
> 
> By midnight might have an inch.


Wet here for the most part.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Maybe a half inch on my truck.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1788181 said:


> Ok Ricky!!!!!


Ha!..........clown

Did you find me on fb?


----------



## olsonbro

Roads are still pure pavement in vadnais heights. Have a light coating on the shaded portion of my driveway.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1788184 said:


> Ha!..........clown
> 
> Did you find me on fb?


Nope why? Is that your name on there.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1788184 said:


> Ha!..........clown
> 
> Did you find me on fb?


Are you lost on fb? I often am.


----------



## SnowGuy73

City of New Prague is out of water!

Tower pumps can't keep up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Better Off Dead?

Oh Ricky! Oh Ricky!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1788187 said:


> Nope why? Is that your name on there.


Not telling.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1788190 said:


> City of New Prague is out of water!
> 
> Tower pumps can't keep up.


Tell them to suck it up off the road.


----------



## qualitycut

I know who just about everyone is here on fb from liking post on nws and Novak. I finally figured out who j.t is


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1788189 said:


> Are you lost on fb? I often am.


Nope, I'm not lost. If Jeremy would just post again I could find about half of you guys. :laughing: Man you guys like his posts a lot.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1788190 said:


> City of New Prague is out of water!
> 
> Tower pumps can't keep up.


Are you just hanging out watching or what?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1788194 said:


> Tell them to suck it up off the road.


Fill station moving to belle plain


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1788196 said:


> Nope, I'm not lost. If Jeremy would just post again I could find about half of you guys. :laughing: Man you guys like his posts a lot.


Waiting for you to like one.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1788198 said:


> Fill station moving to belle plain


Just flipped on the scanner and heard that they are on ftac1


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1788197 said:


> Are you just hanging out watching or what?


Our tanker is down there. So we are hanging out at the station eating pizza and watching the wild game.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's trying to go into negative tilt.

If it does, we are screwed © Snowguy.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1788201 said:


> Our tanker is down there. So we are hanging out at the station eating pizza and watching the wild game.


Let us know when they want the big boys to come down there. HFD and LFD will send them 11500 in 1 shot with 4 trucks


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1788200 said:


> Just flipped on the scanner and heard that they are on ftac1


Must be a patch for le center and Henderson.

Operations should be on Scott county fire ground 5, water on fire ground 6.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1788087 said:


> I was just trying to figure out when I went from enjoying snow to hating it


Probably the same as most of us. March 1st


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1788199 said:


> Waiting for you to like one.


I don't want to be found. I refuse to like Jeremy's posts. :laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1788195 said:


> I know who just about everyone is here on fb from liking post on nws and Novak. I finally figured out who j.t is


I think I know an Andy too.


----------



## Polarismalibu

4-0 wild!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1788204 said:


> Let us know when they want the big boys to come down there. HFD and LFD will send them 11500 in 1 shot with 4 trucks


That'd be a long haul.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Nice goal!!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1788211 said:


> That'd be a long haul.


But a fun code run at that.


----------



## qualitycut

Its funny bedazzled looks almost like I pictured him.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1788214 said:


> But a fun code run at that.


To hell with that!

I get tired of the siren from the station to the east side of town!


----------



## ryde307

Roads are still wet here. We are starting at 1 or 2. Looks like it shouldn't be to bad. I know it will all melt but if anyone needs salt we still have a decent amount. It looks like some may be needed for this weekend.

I think Lwnmwr is the only person I could figure out who they are on FB. I am friends with Bossplow on FB. Snowguy don't know your name but remember seeing your truck a few times and seeing you at an auction or 2.
SSS never met but exchanged some emails.
Greengrass I could figure out now that I know your brother.
Quality I met a few years ago but couldnt pick him out of a lineup.
Hamel,MNplow,Polaris, no idea.
I think I found a new game.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Gophers are up also!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1788217 said:


> To hell with that!
> 
> I get tired of the siren from the station to the east side of town!


Oh I love it. Its a rush to drive long distance and make them move like ants.


----------



## Camden

5-0 now! Incredible.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Wild are killing it! 5-0


----------



## Camden

ryde307;1788218 said:


> Roads are still wet here. We are starting at 1 or 2. Looks like it shouldn't be to bad. I know it will all melt but if anyone needs salt we still have a decent amount. It looks like some may be needed for this weekend.
> 
> I think Lwnmwr is the only person I could figure out who they are on FB. I am friends with Bossplow on FB. Snowguy don't know your name but remember seeing your truck a few times and seeing you at an auction or 2.
> SSS never met but exchanged some emails.
> Greengrass I could figure out now that I know your brother.
> Quality I met a few years ago but couldnt pick him out of a lineup.
> Hamel,MNplow,Polaris, no idea.
> I think I found a new game.


I'm surprised you don't know who I am. I post quite a bit on there.


----------



## qualitycut

So anyone look at the meteo lately?


----------



## ryde307

Hamelfire;1788204 said:


> Let us know when they want the big boys to come down there. HFD and LFD will send them 11500 in 1 shot with 4 trucks


We could bring 5500 with 2 trucks and one is an engine. The other can pump and has lines as well.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1788220 said:


> Oh I love it. Its a rush to drive long distance and make them move like ants.


That's because you run like six calls a month!

Hahahahah!


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1788226 said:


> I'm surprised you don't know who I am. I post quite a bit on there.


You were easy to find. The only one who wanted snow on there lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1788226 said:


> I'm surprised you don't know who I am. I post quite a bit on there.


You post on the Internet's?


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1788228 said:


> We could bring 5500 with 2 trucks and one is an engine. The other can pump and has lines as well.


Please do.... I'd like to go home at some point tonight.

Isn't your tanker "deuce"?


----------



## TKLAWN

Camden;1788226 said:


> I'm surprised you don't know who I am. I post quite a bit on there.


Quiet Roy and get back to work!


----------



## unit28

now the tounge is out of the way

time for a quick spin

this radr always shows better spin rotation[sp] for some reason

http://whirlwind.meteor.wisc.edu/~wxp/nids/bref1_MPX.html


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1788230 said:


> You were easy to find. The only one who wanted snow on there lol


Hahahahah!


----------



## ryde307

Camden;1788226 said:


> I'm surprised you don't know who I am. I post quite a bit on there.


I know your name from a year or 2 ago when you helped connect me with your friend from MI. I never pay attention to the posts on NWS FB. I am going to start now.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1788229 said:


> That's because you run like six calls a month!
> 
> Hahahahah!


Try none right now

Ha No getting out of bed.

Haha


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1788218 said:


> Roads are still wet here. We are starting at 1 or 2. Looks like it shouldn't be to bad. I know it will all melt but if anyone needs salt we still have a decent amount. It looks like some may be needed for this weekend.
> 
> I think Lwnmwr is the only person I could figure out who they are on FB. I am friends with Bossplow on FB. Snowguy don't know your name but remember seeing your truck a few times and seeing you at an auction or 2.
> SSS never met but exchanged some emails.
> Greengrass I could figure out now that I know your brother.
> Quality I met a few years ago but couldnt pick him out of a lineup.
> Hamel,MNplow,Polaris, no idea.
> I think I found a new game.


Jesus, stalker!

Haha.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1788232 said:


> You post on the Internet's?


There's a lot of rumors on there.


----------



## +plowguy

SSS Inc.;1788196 said:


> Nope, I'm not lost. If Jeremy would just post again I could find about half of you guys. :laughing: Man you guys like his posts a lot.


That Jeremy guy seems to be too nice and candy coat things too much


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1788238 said:


> Try none right now
> 
> Ha No getting out of bed.
> 
> Haha


Slacker!.....


----------



## Polarismalibu

ryde307;1788218 said:


> Roads are still wet here. We are starting at 1 or 2. Looks like it shouldn't be to bad. I know it will all melt but if anyone needs salt we still have a decent amount. It looks like some may be needed for this weekend.
> 
> I think Lwnmwr is the only person I could figure out who they are on FB. I am friends with Bossplow on FB. Snowguy don't know your name but remember seeing your truck a few times and seeing you at an auction or 2.
> SSS never met but exchanged some emails.
> Greengrass I could figure out now that I know your brother.
> Quality I met a few years ago but couldnt pick him out of a lineup.
> Hamel,MNplow,Polaris, no idea.
> I think I found a new game.


I'm sure if you came across me you would know from all the snowmobile pictures lol


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1788218 said:


> Roads are still wet here. We are starting at 1 or 2. Looks like it shouldn't be to bad. I know it will all melt but if anyone needs salt we still have a decent amount. It looks like some may be needed for this weekend.
> 
> I think Lwnmwr is the only person I could figure out who they are on FB. I am friends with Bossplow on FB. Snowguy don't know your name but remember seeing your truck a few times and seeing you at an auction or 2.
> SSS never met but exchanged some emails.
> Greengrass I could figure out now that I know your brother.
> Quality I met a few years ago but couldnt pick him out of a lineup.
> Hamel,MNplow,Polaris, no idea.
> I think I found a new game.


It a great game to play. Like someone said the other night its like hearing someone on the radio and finally seeing a picture of them. It not difficult to play, just follow that Jeremy around fb.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1788239 said:


> Jesus, stalker!
> 
> Haha.


Not as bad as Ocd he followed me all over this winter


----------



## SSS Inc.

+plowguy;1788241 said:


> That Jeremy guy seems to be too nice and candy coat things too much


He's very soft spoken and no confrontational. So I've heard anyway.............on wcco.


----------



## ryde307

SnowGuy73;1788233 said:


> Please do.... I'd like to go home at some point tonight.
> 
> Isn't your tanker "deuce"?


The "beast". Don't blame me. I don't name them.
http://www.excelsiorfire.org/apparatus.html


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1788216 said:


> Its funny bedazzled looks almost like I pictured him.


Are you sure you saw my fbook? Lol. My default is of me racing.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1788242 said:


> Slacker!.....


Tell the chief it only takes a phone call and a key.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1788244 said:


> It a great game to play. Like someone said the other night its like hearing someone on the radio and finally seeing a picture of them. It not difficult to play, just follow that Jeremy around fb.


Yup and sometimes you get lucky and catch someones logo in one of the pics and can figure it out


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1788245 said:


> Not as bad as Ocd he followed me all over this winter


Green Grass sees me a lot too. Kinda scares me a little.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1788245 said:


> Not as bad as Ocd he followed me all over this winter


That's because you keep playing hard to get!


----------



## ryde307

SnowGuy73;1788239 said:


> Jesus, stalker!
> 
> Haha.


I just remember your SN and saw your truck and then your jacket at FWR a few years ago.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1788248 said:


> Are you sure you saw my fbook? Lol. My default is of me racing.


Yup nice diploma blondy lol


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;1788247 said:


> The "beast". Don't blame me. I don't name them.
> http://www.excelsiorfire.org/apparatus.html


Ryde were you at a burn few years back HFD was at? I think LL was there too.

One of your burns.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1788252 said:


> That's because you keep playing hard to get!


I paid him to plow a lot for me and he has left me alone so far.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1788247 said:


> The "beast". Don't blame me. I don't name them.
> http://www.excelsiorfire.org/apparatus.html


That's awesome!

We aren't allowed to have fun down here like that.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1788259 said:


> That's awesome!
> 
> We aren't allowed to have fun down here like that.


Different tax bracket. I'm guessing.


----------



## +plowguy

SSS Inc.;1788246 said:


> He's very soft spoken and no confrontational. So I've heard anyway.............on wcco.


but he has a dark side on rube chat


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1788261 said:


> Different tax bracket. I'm guessing.


Different chief bracket I think!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1788250 said:


> Yup and sometimes you get lucky and catch someones logo in one of the pics and can figure it out


You got that right Andy. When did you and CB become such good friends? :laughing:

Facebook is too easy. Between the names on here, logos as you mentioned or the same dang photo on fb as on here.... OCD :laughing:.......it doesn't take much to catch a name. Of course you're gonna take a look.


----------



## SSS Inc.

+plowguy;1788262 said:


> but he has a dark side on rube chat


And about 2 or 3 other sites as well I think.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1788265 said:


> And about 2 or 3 other sites as well I think.


Don't know what you're talking about...


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1788265 said:


> And about 2 or 3 other sites as well I think.


Figured me out yet?

Are you stalking me?


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1788254 said:


> Yup nice diploma blondy lol


Must have been from back in May? Via Instagram?


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1788265 said:


> And about 2 or 3 other sites as well I think.


Yeah between PS,rube chat,Facebook and whatever else it's no wonder it takes four days to plow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Starting to turn white here.


----------



## BossPlow614

TKLAWN;1788269 said:


> Yeah between PS,rube chat,Facebook and whatever else it's no wonder it takes four days to plow.


:laughing: What is rube chat?


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1788269 said:


> Yeah between PS,rube chat,Facebook and whatever else it's no wonder it takes four days to plow.


Ouch!.............


----------



## Polarismalibu

6-0 wild!!!


----------



## BossPlow614

What happened to the nws post that lmn was arguing with the guy from Hudson? I also dont rly follow the nws posts.


----------



## TKLAWN

BossPlow614;1788271 said:


> :laughing: What is rube chat?


It's a KFAN sports talk forum.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1788274 said:


> 6-0 wild!!!


Stick a fork in them!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1788266 said:


> Don't know what you're talking about...


Ha after I seen that kfan thing I googled you sn and had like 2 pages of sites. 
You even got dizzy takeing pictures opening day of the twins lol


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1788278 said:


> Ha after I seen that kfan thing I googled you sn and had like 2 pages of sites.
> You even got dizzy takeing pictures opening day of the twins lol


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak updated.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1788278 said:


> Ha after I seen that kfan thing I googled you sn and had like 2 pages of sites.
> You even got dizzy takeing pictures opening day of the twins lol


Yeah, I suppose I should mix up the name once in a while.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1788281 said:


> Novak updated.


Lwn gets the worst of it


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1788283 said:


> Lwn gets the worst of it


Looks that way.


----------



## jimslawnsnow




----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1788281 said:


> Novak updated.


Looks the same as before


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Really????

BTW, one of my Plowsite posts pops up on KQ's website.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1788283 said:


> Lwn gets the worst of it


Well thats a tricky map since it includes everything that has already fallen.

Somebody is trying to look real good when the dust settles. 1/2 the map is already set in stone.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1788286 said:


> Looks the same as before


But its newly posted!


----------



## SnowGuy73

I love the dumb questions people ask him!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1788288 said:


> Well thats a tricky map since it includes everything that has already fallen.
> 
> Somebody is trying to look real good when the dust settles. 1/2 the map is already set in stone.


I asked how much snow has already fallen, see if he answers it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Technically I have about 1" so far on the cold surfaces. 1/2" in the street maybe.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1788290 said:


> I love the dumb questions people ask him!


Geez thanks.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1788286 said:


> Looks the same as before


His map is completely wrong. You can see it on the radar. South snow is drifting SE. No snow even to the north.

West snow is about done, NWs says done by 1 am.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1788290 said:


> I love the dumb questions people ask him!





qualitycut;1788291 said:


> I asked how much snow has already fallen, see if he answers it.


^^:laughing:

Doubt it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1788293 said:


> Geez thanks.


Haha. 
Did you ask something? I was more talking earlier posts!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1788290 said:


> I love the dumb questions people ask him!


Like will ot be ok to go to the grocery store around noon?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1788295 said:


> ^^:laughing:
> 
> Doubt it.


Hahahahah! Oops!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1788297 said:


> Like will ot be ok to go to the grocery store around noon?


Those are the ones.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1788290 said:


> I love the dumb questions people ask him!


Like I will be driving to Chaska tomorrow what time should I leave?


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1788303 said:


> Like I will be driving to Chaska tomorrow what time should I leave?


I have to pick my son up at noon will I be ok?

No, no you won't!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1788297 said:


> Like will ot be ok to go to the grocery store around noon?


Those are my favorite. Especially on nws when they keep getting told to check the forecast but continue to ask if they can drive from Redwood Falls to Montivideo to pick up the grand kids.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Warnings no longer in-effect west of the advisory


----------



## olsonbro

SSS Inc.;1788288 said:


> Well thats a tricky map since it includes everything that has already fallen.
> 
> Somebody is trying to look real good when the dust settles. 1/2 the map is already set in stone.


He sent that map out to people subscribing to his service this morning. He must delay posting on Facebook in purpose.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1788300 said:


> Hahahahah! Oops!


I'm still laughing. The timing of both posts was too perfect.


----------



## qualitycut

1-2 he said. .....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Storm went too far south.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1788291 said:


> I asked how much snow has already fallen, see if he answers it.


He said 1-2"


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1788310 said:


> I'm still laughing. The timing of both posts was too perfect.


Hahahahah.

Now don't I feel like an ass!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1788313 said:


> Storm went too far south.


Son of a......


----------



## SSS Inc.

olsonbro;1788309 said:


> He sent that map out to people subscribing to his service this morning. He must delay posting on Facebook in purpose.


Did he say that or are you a subscriber? That sounds like a bunch of BS.

Tough to sell people on your services if you go to the trouble of making two maps knowing one is a phony. No big surprise on the latest map, its pretty representative of what the nam and gfs showed for a few days. And thats not saying its gonna happen like that. Unless this keeps up for 10 hours we aren't getting 6".


----------



## Polarismalibu

There is no way we will get that much by midnight


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1788317 said:


> Son of a......


No I think that's good.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1788319 said:


> Did he say that or are you a subscriber? That sounds like a bunch of BS.
> 
> Tough to sell people on your services if you go to the trouble of making two maps knowing one is a phony. No big surprise on the latest map, its pretty representative of what the nam and gfs showed for a few days.


He made one lastnight and one tonight didn't he?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1788321 said:


> No I think that's good.


Bit its still snowing!


----------



## olsonbro

SSS Inc.;1788319 said:


> Did he say that or are you a subscriber? That sounds like a bunch of BS.
> 
> Tough to sell people on your services if you go to the trouble of making two maps knowing one is a phony. No big surprise on the latest map, its pretty representative of what the nam and gfs showed for a few days.


We subscribed for the month of March to check it out. He sends out alot of info. Salt of it is stuff we all know, but I wanted to try it out for a month.
He is far more descriptive in the emails he sends out vs what he puts in fb. And what ends up on fb is usually way after he sends out emails.
Not saying it's the best thing ever, just wanted to try it out and see how it worked for a month


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1788322 said:


> He made one lastnight and one tonight didn't he?


I thought he had a new one this morning. I just check when you guys post about it.


----------



## TKLAWN

olsonbro;1788309 said:


> He sent that map out to people subscribing to his service this morning. He must delay posting on Facebook in purpose.


What a joke! Who would pay for that bs.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Rap has virtually nothing on the models now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

olsonbro;1788325 said:


> We subscribed for the month of March to check it out. He sends out alot of info. Salt of it is stuff we all know, but I wanted to try it out for a month.
> He is far more descriptive in the emails he sends out vs what he puts in fb. And what ends up on fb is usually way after he sends out emails.
> Not saying it's the best thing ever, just wanted to try it out and see how it worked for a month


What does that cost you?


----------



## SSS Inc.

olsonbro;1788325 said:


> We subscribed for the month of March to check it out. He sends out alot of info. Salt of it is stuff we all know, but I wanted to try it out for a month.
> He is far more descriptive in the emails he sends out vs what he puts in fb. And what ends up on fb is usually way after he sends out emails.
> Not saying it's the best thing ever, just wanted to try it out and see how it worked for a month


I get it. He can't give away all his secrets. But he also can't withhold too much or prospective customers will be turned off. Not that there were any big revelations on his "new" map except for the folks in the heart of the tongue.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1788328 said:


> Rap has virtually nothing on the models now.


Does that mean its going to dry up over us?


----------



## olsonbro

SSS Inc.;1788330 said:


> I get it. He can't give away all his secrets. But he also can't withhold too much or prospective customers will be turned off. Not that there was any big revelations on his "new" map except for the folks in the heart of the tongue.


I agree, if your not a customer I guess your assuming that map is brand new info from him. Making it a little late in the game for a new map


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1788288 said:


> Well thats a tricky map since it includes everything that has already fallen.
> 
> Somebody is trying to look real good when the dust settles. 1/2 the map is already set in stone.


Yeah hahaha... he should probably revise


----------



## olsonbro

SnowGuy73;1788329 said:


> What does that cost you?


You can do it for 100 a month or 250 depending on what services you want. He has the descriptions on his Web site I believe.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Dahl just said 3-4" in the next few hours


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1788297 said:


> Like will ot be ok to go to the grocery store around noon?


They gotta get the bread and milk!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My hourly has been cut to 2.5" now from 7.5" when I went to bed last night.


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1788245 said:


> Not as bad as Ocd he followed me all over this winter


Haha. Our service areas overlap and your truck is easy to spot!


----------



## cbservicesllc

olsonbro;1788325 said:


> We subscribed for the month of March to check it out. He sends out alot of info. Salt of it is stuff we all know, but I wanted to try it out for a month.
> He is far more descriptive in the emails he sends out vs what he puts in fb. And what ends up on fb is usually way after he sends out emails.
> Not saying it's the best thing ever, just wanted to try it out and see how it worked for a month


Interesting...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1788337 said:


> Dahl just said 3-4" in the next few hours


Son of a......


----------



## SnowGuy73

olsonbro;1788336 said:


> You can do it for 100 a month or 250 depending on what services you want. He has the descriptions on his Web site I believe.


Holy hell!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Novak said reports of 2" in south metro already


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1788264 said:


> You got that right Andy. When did you and CB become such good friends? :laughing:
> 
> Facebook is too easy. Between the names on here, logos as you mentioned or the same dang photo on fb as on here.... OCD :laughing:.......it doesn't take much to catch a name. Of course you're gonna take a look.


I've never really cared to hide who I am on here.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1788345 said:


> Novak said reports of 2" in south metro already


On my back patio on the part that never sees sun has 1.5 right now


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1788343 said:


> Son of a......


I wouldn't worry about it


----------



## qualitycut

Ellan mc looks a little rough with no makeup


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1788345 said:


> Novak said reports of 2" in south metro already


I'd say that.

I had a 1/2" this morning and a 1/2" on my truck two hours ago.


----------



## TKLAWN

Polarismalibu;1788345 said:


> Novak said reports of 2" in south metro already


So 30 min ago it was 1-2in and now it's 2in+, what a choad.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1788337 said:


> Dahl just said 3-4" in the next few hours


Is he on crack too? Fine steady flakes here... 1/4 to 1/2 on pavement


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1788349 said:


> Ellan mc looks a little rough with no makeup


No make up tonight? Yikes!

I've never been a fan anyways... She's built like a 12 year old boy!


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1788351 said:


> So 30 min ago it was 1-2in and now it's 2in+, what a choad.


What's wrong with that?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1788350 said:


> I'd say that.
> 
> I had a 1/2" this morning and a 1/2" on my truck two hours ago.


But doesn't that just equal 1"??


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1788351 said:


> So 30 min ago it was 1-2in and now it's 2in+, what a choad.


Hahahahah.

Hrs in panic mode again tonight!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1788355 said:


> But doesn't that just equal 1"??


I haven't measures in two hours and its been coming down moderately because God hates me!


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1788352 said:


> Is he on crack too? Fine steady flakes here... 1/4 to 1/2 on pavement


I just went out and checked I'm at a inch in my driveway. Maybe they might not be completely wrong


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1788353 said:


> No make up tonight? Yikes!
> 
> I've never been a fan anyways... She's built like a 12 year old boy!


They went from her at the desk to a clip of her at the airport earlier. Me either and she has a pronouncing problem never noticed it toll my gf pointed it out


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1788343 said:


> Son of a......


I'm calling it. I have an inch on the deck and the street has been white for an hour with an average of 1/4" . I think its deteriorating on the west side, accumulating snow done by 10:45. 2" maybe on cold surfaces, 3/4" on asphalt. I'm having a beer.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1788355 said:


> But doesn't that just equal 1"??


Nope...........


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1788250 said:


> Yup and sometimes you get lucky and catch someones logo in one of the pics and can figure it out


Thats how I knew which one you were, Owner at Quality Cut



BossPlow614;1788275 said:


> What happened to the nws post that lmn was arguing with the guy from Hudson? I also dont rly follow the nws posts.


Probably got deleted. I missed that whole thing but I do know who the guy he was arguing with is. And what SSS said is true about the guy's wife, she ain't bad looking.



qualitycut;1788347 said:


> On my back patio on the part that never sees sun has 1.5 right now


Light to moderate snow here, but I don't think we have even an inch yet.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Well this looks like a bust


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1788359 said:


> They went from her at the desk to a clip of her at the airport earlier. Me either and she has a pronouncing problem never noticed it toll my gf pointed it out


Funny, I just notices it on Monday as well!


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1788346 said:


> I've never really cared to hide who I am on here.


Me either. As anyone knows that sends me a pm about something they usually end up with my name and email.

I did notice your last name is the same as my mothers maiden name. You don't see too many around.


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1788353 said:


> No make up tonight? Yikes!
> 
> I've never been a fan anyways... She's built like a 12 year old boy!


You like your women built like men or ?


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1788362 said:


> Thats how I knew which one you were, Owner at Quality Cut
> 
> Probably got deleted. I missed that whole thing but I do know who the guy he was arguing with is. And what SSS said is true about the guy's wife, she ain't bad looking.
> 
> Light to moderate snow here, but I don't think we have even an inch yet.


Its still there its just down a ways.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1788359 said:


> They went from her at the desk to a clip of her at the airport earlier. Me either and she has a pronouncing problem never noticed it toll my gf pointed it out


I noticed that too! I thought I was imagining it before


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1788363 said:


> Well this looks like a bust


Maybe for you!

Were screwed!


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1788366 said:


> You like your women built like men or ?


Uh, no.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hmmmm...Dahl just said snow for 3,4,5 more hours, with an additional 3-5".

It's not snowing an inch an hour anywhere, is it?

He also said snow through morning rush hour.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1788360 said:


> I'm calling it. I have an inch on the deck and the street has been white for an hour with an average of 1/4" . I think its deteriorating on the west side, accumulating snow done by 10:45. 2" maybe on cold surfaces, 3/4" on asphalt. I'm having a beer.


You're sandbaggin! (But the back side is breaking up, end is already east of st cloud)


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1788360 said:


> I'm calling it. I have an inch on the deck and the street has been white for an hour with an average of 1/4" . I think its deteriorating on the west side, accumulating snow done by 10:45. 2" maybe on cold surfaces, 3/4" on asphalt. I'm having a beer.


I got maybe 3/4" on my concrete walks and less than 1" on my wood stoop.

You're driving me to drink!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1788371 said:


> Hmmmm...Dahl just said snow for 3,4,5 more hours, with an additional 3-5".
> 
> It's not snowing an inch an hour anywhere, is it?
> 
> He also said snow through morning rush hour.


Yea I didn't get it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got bad news for you guys.

It's stuck on us.


Look at the midwest radar. Just stare at the blob.

It ain't moving.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1788354 said:


> What's wrong with that?


If he's talking all day, then he's basically saying south got an inch in a half hour. DOH KAY!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/uppermissvly_loop.php


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1788375 said:


> Got bad news for you guys.
> 
> It's stuck on us.
> 
> Look at the midwest radar. Just stare at the blob.
> 
> It ain't moving.


Looks like its moving to me.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1788365 said:


> Me either. As anyone knows that sends me a pm about something they usually end up with my name and email.
> 
> I did notice your last name is the same as my mothers maiden name. You don't see too many around.


No, it's not too common. Certainly not as common as yours!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1788371 said:


> Hmmmm...Dahl just said snow for 3,4,5 more hours, with an additional 3-5".
> 
> It's not snowing an inch an hour anywhere, is it?
> 
> He also said snow through morning rush hour.


Not here, steady light to moderate, tiny flakes, hardly anything in the street.



cbservicesllc;1788372 said:


> You're sandbaggin! (But the back side is breaking up, end is already east of st cloud)


It just looks to me like it will be gone(mostly) by 11. Quality and Lwnmrw had this pegged four hours ago.


----------



## andersman02

My guess it's about 2.5 total on pavement at the end of this for Bloomington. I have about 1.25ish in bville.

Time for some zzzzzzz


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1788371 said:


> Hmmmm...Dahl just said snow for 3,4,5 more hours, with an additional 3-5".
> 
> It's not snowing an inch an hour anywhere, is it?
> 
> He also said snow through morning rush hour.


hes been the highest all day and his future radar wasn't the same either. his totals resembled novak


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1788375 said:


> Got bad news for you guys.
> 
> It's stuck on us.
> 
> Look at the midwest radar. Just stare at the blob.
> 
> It ain't moving.


Been that way for a while now......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1788378 said:


> Looks like its moving to me.


Look at the west side. It certainly isn't moving quickly.

Moisture coming up from IA.

It isn't really getting to me, but it certainly isn't making a beeline out of here.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1788376 said:


> If he's talking all day, then he's basically saying south got an inch in a half hour. DOH KAY!


I got about an inch and a half maybe more here. I asked how much he thought fell I'm south metro. He said 1-2 and then half hour later said actual reports of 2+


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1788378 said:


> Looks like its moving to me.


Me too. If its not moving its weakening.



OC&D;1788379 said:


> No, it's not too common. Certainly not as common as yours!


You got that right. Wife would not allow me to name any of our kids after me. Too many of us.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1788385 said:


> I got about an inch and a half maybe more here. I asked how much he thought fell I'm south metro. He said 1-2 and then half hour later said actual reports of 2+


Since when is "2"+" an official measurement?

What a clown!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1788375 said:


> Got bad news for you guys.
> 
> It's stuck on us.
> 
> Look at the midwest radar. Just stare at the blob.
> 
> It ain't moving.


looks stuck on you guys. me not so much. I think I may be over trigger at one service area though


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Where is Nichols with the **** Rapids report when you need it???


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1788387 said:


> Since when is "2"+" an official measurement?
> 
> What a clown!


I would assume that means some people said 2 and some have 2.5 ?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We have so many posts now no one points out when we top another 1000.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1788390 said:


> I would assume that means some people said 2 and some have 2.5 ?


Whether watcher network?


----------



## qualitycut

My south facing driveway is at 1/4-.5 south facing concrete walk about 1. Light on plow 1.5


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ill have a measurement here in a bit.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Still moderate snow here......


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1788389 said:


> Where is Nichols with the **** Rapids report when you need it???


I'm at a inch in Rogers they gotta be close to that


----------



## NorthernProServ

1.5" here about, just eyeballing it on the deck


----------



## qualitycut

I think its still melting from underneath. Tomorrow is going to be 38. Let it melt


----------



## jimslawnsnow

https://www.facebook.com/US.NationalWeatherService.TwinCities.gov

the post where lwnmr is arguing with the guy from Hudson is still there. its on the right not far down. look for Jeremy H####s. that's lwnmr. I didn't put his full last name on here


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1788400 said:


> I think its still melting from underneath. Tomorrow is going to be 38. Let it melt


I like your thinking.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ian said wet heavy snow until 6 am.

3 minutes later he said small crystals, hard to build and totals with more to the north.

THEN he said snow ending by 3 am.

Had 3-5, for the metro, but he started at 1.5" from this morning.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1788402 said:


> I like your thinking.


Honestly unless I get 2.5 I'm my driveway I'm probably leaving it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1788404 said:


> Ian said wet heavy snow until 6 am.
> 
> 3 minutes later he said small crystals, hard to build and totals with more to the north.
> 
> THEN he said snow ending by 3 am.
> 
> Had 3-5, for the metro, but he started at 1.5" from this morning.


Typical clown!


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1788404 said:


> Ian said wet heavy snow until 6 am.
> 
> 3 minutes later he said small crystals, hard to build and totals with more to the north.
> 
> THEN he said snow ending by 3 am.
> 
> Had 3-5, for the metro, but he started at 1.5" from this morning.


What a nut bag
Taking out of his ass !


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1788404 said:


> Ian said wet heavy snow until 6 am.
> 
> 3 minutes later he said small crystals, hard to build and totals with more to the north.
> 
> THEN he said snow ending by 3 am.
> 
> Had 3-5, for the metro, but he started at 1.5" from this morning.


They confuse the normal people and think that they were right but people who actually pay attention notice.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1788401 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/US.NationalWeatherService.TwinCities.gov
> 
> the post where lwnmr is arguing with the guy from Hudson is still there. its on the right not far down. look for Jeremy H####s. that's lwnmr. I didn't put his full last name on here


In all fairness I wasn't arguing..... I just find it silly when people want black and white answers when dealing with a non black and white issue.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1788405 said:


> Honestly unless I get 2.5 I'm my driveway I'm probably leaving it.


I wish I could.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1788400 said:


> I think its still melting from underneath. Tomorrow is going to be 38. Let it melt


It totally is. My deck is not melting and I have a hair over an inch. The road has been white for three hours and I can see my footprints from an hour ago. There was about 3/8" at that time. A little more on the sidewalk.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...52513291552.-2207520000.1395196777.&source=42

It was this one.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1788404 said:


> Ian said wet heavy snow until 6 am.
> 
> 3 minutes later he said small crystals, hard to build and totals with more to the north.
> 
> THEN he said snow ending by 3 am.
> 
> Had 3-5, for the metro, but he started at 1.5" from this morning.


why does anyone watch him?


----------



## Green Grass

2-3 in the driveway and snowing good here.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1788411 said:


> It totally is. My deck is not melting and I have a hair over an inch. The road has been white for three hours and I can see my footprints from an hour ago. There was about 3/8" at that time. A little more on the sidewalk.


Are you officially calling this a bust?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1788386 said:


> Me too. If its not moving its weakening.


Same here... trust us Lwnmwrman... a 4 inch screen isn't big enough to look at the midwest :salute:


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;1788413 said:


> why does anyone watch him?


I quit earlier this year. I couudn't handle all useless jargon.

CLOWN!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's weakening....yes.... Moving quickly??? No.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1788416 said:


> same here... Trust us lwnmwrman... A 4 inch screen isn't big enough to look at the midwest :salute:


4.3"....s4.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1788389 said:


> Where is Nichols with the **** Rapids report when you need it???


Took a while to put the munchkin to bed and even longer to read the bazillion posts. 
Just went out and measured for you. 
1/2" in driveway (south facing) deck has 1" 
Light snow falling


----------



## cbservicesllc

lwnmwrman22;1788404 said:


> ian said wet heavy snow until 6 am.
> 
> 3 minutes later he said small crystals, hard to build and totals with more to the north.
> 
> Then he said snow ending by 3 am.
> 
> Had 3-5, for the metro, but he started at 1.5" from this morning.


wtf............


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1788414 said:


> 2-3 in the driveway and snowing good here.


Gravel?.....


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;1788414 said:


> 2-3 in the driveway and snowing good here.


Didn't you have 2in this morning?


----------



## qualitycut

.5 in drive here actual measurent


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1788423 said:


> Didn't you have 2in this morning?


I'm kicking myself for not plowing my 2" from this morning that didn't melt off.... Now I gotta go for a drive in a bit.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1788425 said:


> I'm kicking myself for not plowing my 2" from this morning that didn't melt off.... Now I gotta go for a drive in a bit.


I told you to.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bunch of clowns!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1788419 said:


> 4.3"....s4.


My mistake


----------



## SnowGuy73

Still snowing here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1788429 said:


> Still snowing here.


SeeeeeEEEEE??????


----------



## NorthernProServ

TKLAWN;1788417 said:


> I quit earlier this year. I couudn't handle all useless jargon.
> 
> CLOWN!!!


More like the last two years for me,

Is it really necessary to make words up every damn time he is on !


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1788430 said:


> SeeeeeEEEEE??????


See what the snow?

Ya, cool!


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1788409 said:


> In all fairness I wasn't arguing..... I just find it silly when people want black and white answers when dealing with a non black and white issue.





LwnmwrMan22;1788412 said:


> https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...52513291552.-2207520000.1395196777.&source=42
> 
> It was this one.


I've never actually met the guy, but he seems like a real ass. And yeah, all you did was present him with logical ways to look at things.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1788430 said:


> SeeeeeEEEEE??????


Sss said done around 1045 o think


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1788431 said:


> More like the last two years for me,
> 
> Is it really necessary to make words up every damn time he is on !


I brought that up earlier this season..... I was told I don't understand hashtags...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's filling back towards St. Cloud.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1787680 said:


> Wait its going to melt some.


Hmmm......


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1788434 said:


> Sss said done around 1045 o think


Doh K.........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1788434 said:


> Sss said done around 1045 o think


Never happen.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1788437 said:


> Hmmm......


I wasn't all wrong some of his lots melted


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ian just said it's starting to stick to SOME streets on the outskirts of the greater metro.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1788441 said:


> I wasn't all wrong some of his lots melted


Just about all of my lots melted.


----------



## cbservicesllc

About an hour ago when I got home I had 1/4 to a 1/2 inch on the driveway... I can still clearly see my tire tracks...


----------



## qualitycut

So what time does a guy get up to look outside?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Guarantee SSS went to bed so he's ready to plow.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1788443 said:


> Just about all of my lots melted.


So why did you wish you plowed them?


----------



## TKLAWN

I've got just over an inch. The stuff in the driveway is fluffy the road is really sloppy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1788442 said:


> Ian just said it's starting to stick to SOME streets on the outskirts of the greater metro.


Cars in the ditch everywhere here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1788445 said:


> So what time does a guy get up to look outside?


I'm leaving in 30 minutes.

Wife said I had to take the garbage cans out.

Bano is on his way up, gonna meet him at the first school after 11.

Either we plow, or I fill up his tank and buy him Perkins for making the trip.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1788445 said:


> So what time does a guy get up to look outside?


I was wondering the same thing cause I took a nap for a couple hours and probably can't fall asleep. But I'm thinking 1 or so.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1788445 said:


> So what time does a guy get up to look outside?


I'm going at 1 regardless.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1788445 said:


> So what time does a guy get up to look outside?


I'm not going to bed...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1788447 said:


> So why did you wish you plowed them?


No no no.... Wish I would have plowed off my driveway. My drive is shaded. Didn't melt down.

Now I can't get an accurate measurement in the drive, gonna have to go to the end of the road.


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1788449 said:


> Cars in the ditch everywhere here.


I bet. I almost slipped a couple of times on the sidewalk outside just a bit ago.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1788446 said:


> Guarantee SSS went to bed so he's ready to plow.


Yep. He convinced me to have a beer and then stabbed me in the back.


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1788456 said:


> I bet. I almost slipped a couple of times on the sidewalk outside just a bit ago.


Yup.... Sucks!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1788457 said:


> Yep. He convinced me to have a beer and then stabbed me in the back.


Hahahaha... That'll teach ya.


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1788453 said:


> I'm not going to bed...


I'm thinking the same thing. I'm watching the news trying to figure out where that damn malaysian plane is.....

Where is it?

Seriously


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1788460 said:


> I'm thinking the same thing. I'm watching the news trying to figure out where that damn malaysian plane is.....
> 
> Where is it?
> 
> Seriously


I'm still at the station so I may as well stay up.


----------



## OC&D

skorum03;1788460 said:


> I'm thinking the same thing. I'm watching the news trying to figure out where that damn malaysian plane is.....
> 
> Where is it?
> 
> Seriously


It's at the bottom of the ocean.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1788460 said:


> I'm thinking the same thing. I'm watching the news trying to figure out where that damn malaysian plane is.....
> 
> Where is it?
> 
> Seriously


Landed somewhere and getting filled with bombs


----------



## SnowGuy73

I have just over an inch on the blacktop.... Ass!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh the humanity!!! You can barely see the lines on 394!!!


----------



## skorum03

OC&D;1788463 said:


> It's at the bottom of the ocean.


The conspiracy theorist in me doesn't believe that...


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1788459 said:


> Hahahaha... That'll teach ya.


Well 1 is all I'm having.

Mainly because I don't have anymore.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1788464 said:


> Landed somewhere and getting filled with bombs


This one.........


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1788464 said:


> Landed somewhere and getting filled with bombs


Thats what I think too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Mobile Weather Watcher is only doing 30 on 394.


----------



## Polarismalibu

skorum03;1788460 said:


> I'm thinking the same thing. I'm watching the news trying to figure out where that damn malaysian plane is.....
> 
> Where is it?
> 
> Seriously


If I had to guess it landed in some remote area. If it was pilot suicide why turn off all the electronics? I think if it was in the ocean they would have found something by now.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1788470 said:


> Thats what I think too.


Yea why hijack it to just crash it into the ocean. Jmo


----------



## OC&D

skorum03;1788467 said:


> The conspiracy theorist in me doesn't believe that...


The simplest answer is usually the correct one.


----------



## cbservicesllc

I'm down to 1.9 for on NWS hourly! Yay...


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1788471 said:


> Mobile Weather Watcher is only doing 30 on 394.


Run them off the road.


----------



## skorum03

Polarismalibu;1788472 said:


> If I had to guess it landed in some remote area. If it was pilot suicide why turn off all the electronics? I think if it was in the ocean they would have found something by now.


Now they're saying the plane's auto pilot was pre-programmed to do this too. Like it made the U-turn before they said "alright, good night" or whatever their all clear safe code is.

Its interesting


----------



## cbservicesllc

I'd say I have 1.5 on the deck railing... Can still see my tire tracks in the driveway...


----------



## cbservicesllc

skorum03;1788478 said:


> Now they're saying the plane's auto pilot was pre-programmed to do this too. Like it made the U-turn before they said "alright, good night" or whatever their all clear safe code is.
> 
> Its interesting


I thought I heard something this afternoon that the pilot's home computer had 5 alternate landing sites on it or something... Not that I really trust the Malaysian government either...


----------



## skorum03

OC&D;1788475 said:


> The simplest answer is usually the correct one.


This is also true


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1788479 said:


> I'd say I have 1.5 on the deck railing... Can still see my tire tracks in the driveway...


Yea I can tell its melting outside road is starting to show through again.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Low traffic lots in Rogers 1.5" cub had about an inch


----------



## skorum03

cbservicesllc;1788480 said:


> I thought I heard something this afternoon that the pilot's home computer had 5 alternate landing sites on it or something... Not that I really trust the Malaysian government either...


I hadn't heard that but I think malaysia is turning the investigation over to some other countries. They have to. They don't have near the resources that Us or china or russia, or a lot of others do. And they also need to save some face politically by not totally effing the whole thing up.


----------



## OC&D

You guys are playing right into the the media's sensational crap.

http://www.wired.com/autopia/2014/03/mh370-electrical-fire


----------



## qualitycut

3/4 in drive and 1 3/4 on tonneau cover.


----------



## skorum03

Down to 2.5 on hourly from 4.5 a couple hours ago


----------



## skorum03

OC&D;1788485 said:


> You guys are playing right into the the media's sensational crap.
> 
> http://www.wired.com/autopia/2014/03/mh370-electrical-fire


Thats true too. Huge obsession with it.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1788485 said:


> You guys are playing right into the the media's sensational crap.
> 
> http://www.wired.com/autopia/2014/03/mh370-electrical-fire


No media input into my thoughts, I just feel like there is something going on here. Parts of the plane floats.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Still snowing at St. Cloud.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1788489 said:


> No media input into my thoughts, I just feel like there is something going on here. Parts of the plane floats.


Yeah, but if they were searching Grand Casino Hinckley, yet the plane was at the Corn Palace, they wouldn't find much.


----------



## skorum03

There's 20 some countries looking for the plane. Something would have been found by now.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Dang 3-4 pages in 15 minutes


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Dahl. Maybe more measurable snow early next week


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1788489 said:


> No media input into my thoughts, I just feel like there is something going on here. Parts of the plane floats.


Searching for anything in the ocean is like searching for a needle in a haystack.

I've $20 that says there was no foul play.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1788495 said:


> Dahl. Maybe more measurable snow early next week


NWS has 40% Sunday night, Monday, Monday night, Tuesday for me.


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;1788495 said:


> Dahl. Maybe more measurable snow early next week


He also stills says 3-6 metro.

Theres no way


----------



## skorum03

OC&D;1788498 said:


> Searching for anything in the ocean is like searching for a needle in a haystack.
> 
> I've $20 that says there was no foul play.


I'll take that bet.

Unless they actually find the plane somewhere or it gets blown up in some country, we'll probably never know what happened.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1788492 said:


> Yeah, but if they were searching Grand Casino Hinckley, yet the plane was at the Corn Palace, they wouldn't find much.


Apparently they never got the memo that the Corn Palace is not all that.


----------



## Polarismalibu

OC&D;1788498 said:


> Searching for anything in the ocean is like searching for a needle in a haystack.
> 
> I've $20 that says there was no foul play.


I'll take that bet!!


----------



## qualitycut

Greens look to be out of here pretty soon.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1788502 said:


> Apparently they never got the memo that the Corn Palace is not all that.


....... How Much you got down there?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Headed out the door to go meet the rocker.

Anyone up for some food at a Perkins on the east side if there's no snow?

Gonna head down that way do to my walks if we don't plow out here.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1788507 said:


> Headed out the door to go meet the rocker.
> 
> Anyone up for some food at a Perkins on the east side if there's no snow?
> 
> Gonna head down that way do to my walks if we don't plow out here.


I'll go. Which perkins?


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1788505 said:


> ....... How Much you got down there?


1.5" on my north facing concrete steps.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1788507 said:


> Headed out the door to go meet the rocker.
> 
> Anyone up for some food at a Perkins on the east side if there's no snow?
> 
> Gonna head down that way do to my walks if we don't plow out here.


So bano is up there and may not plow?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Caught it on DVR... Dahl says he's lowered the amounts to 3-4 in the cities... maybe 1-2 on pavement????????


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1788508 said:


> I'll go. Which perkins?


I'm guessing mapelwood


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1788511 said:


> Caught it on DVR... Dahl says he's lowered the amounts to 3-4 in the cities... maybe 1-2 on pavement????????


When he say that? I missed it.


----------



## skorum03

I need to go outside and stick my finger in the snow. Its coming down so lightly I don't think I'll be plowing anything.


----------



## qualitycut

Now the question is on my north facing 1 inch accounts (driveways) just skip or what.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1788507 said:


> Headed out the door to go meet the rocker.
> 
> Anyone up for some food at a Perkins on the east side if there's no snow?
> 
> Gonna head down that way do to my walks if we don't plow out here.


I think I'm gonna get some shut eye. I'm going to set the alarm for 2:45.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1788513 said:


> When he say that? I missed it.


During his 10 o'clock weather... I'm thinking I'll be doing 1 inch accounts, maybe 1.5, possibly 2...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1788515 said:


> I need to go outside and stick my finger in the snow. Its coming down so lightly I don't think I'll be plowing anything.


Just did that on the part of then drive I did plow. About an inch.... But that was on all.ice.

Yes, I still have ice in my driveway.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1788519 said:


> During his 10 o'clock weather... I'm thinking I'll be doing 1 inch accounts, maybe 1.5, possibly 2...


So there is a chance you will all of them and a chance you won't do any?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1788510 said:


> So bano is up there and may not plow?


Told him it was up to him, but if we didn't work I'd fill his truck back up and buy him Perkins.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1788519 said:


> During his 10 o'clock weather... I'm thinking I'll be doing 1 inch accounts, maybe 1.5, possibly 2...


Same..... May as well do them all....


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1788423 said:


> Didn't you have 2in this morning?


Yeah but all melted off today.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1788516 said:


> Now the question is on my north facing 1 inch accounts (driveways) just skip or what.


My driveways are all 2 inch accounts and I think even if we get close I won't do them. I have to help a buddy with two small commercials in the morning so I'm fine with not doing anything. But who knows, maybe there's close to 2" out there. Doesn't look like it from the living room though


----------



## SnowGuy73

Still snowing.....


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1788523 said:


> Same..... May as well do them all....


Not of I only have an inch


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1788521 said:


> So there is a chance you will all of them and a chance you won't do any?


Matches the weather forecasts perfectly!


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1788522 said:


> Told him it was up to him, but if we didn't work I'd fill his truck back up and buy him Perkins.


Sounds like a good deal either way.


----------



## qualitycut

I know if I do them per timers will probably complain and viceversa


----------



## SnowGuy73

I have less snow at home on a concrete driveway then at the station on asphalt that gets treated regularly, both facing south...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

OC&D;1788518 said:


> I think I'm gonna get some shut eye. I'm going to set the alarm for 2:45.


I'm doing the same. Hoping not have and oh @#$% when I wake up


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1788527 said:


> Not of I only have an inch


To hell with it!


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1788530 said:


> I know if I do them per timers will probably complain and viceversa


Thats pretty much it too...


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1788530 said:


> I know if I do them per timers will probably complain and viceversa


That's about it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1788531 said:


> I have less snow at home on a concrete driveway then at the station on asphalt that gets treated regularly, both facing south...


Weird.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1788529 said:


> Sounds like a good deal either way.


Perkins is only good if you have a bac of about .23 and its 04:00!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1788536 said:


> Weird.....


Agreed.....


----------



## qualitycut

1 inch in the driveway. Light snow


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1788537 said:


> Perkins is only good if you have a bac of about .23 and its 04:00!


That can be arranged.


----------



## qualitycut

Dahl said really tapering off in metro.


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1788537 said:


> Perkins is only good if you have a bac of about .23 and its 04:00!


What about if its free...?


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1788541 said:


> That can be arranged.


Kod then Perkins?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Now Dahl says the computer models are really tapering this off quickly... wouldn't be surprised to see less


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm pretty much somewhat kind of at an inch at blacktop that was mostly almost totally black at 7 pm tonight.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1788521 said:


> So there is a chance you will all of them and a chance you won't do any?


After hearing Dahl a second time, I think the 2 inchers are out...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Down to 28°


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1788540 said:


> 1 inch in the driveway. Light snow


Same exact thing here. No way we're doing anything tonight. Nothing like pumping our tires about a storm and now nothing haha


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1788537 said:


> Perkins is only good if you have a bac of about .23 and its 04:00!


Yeah butt.... It's Forest Lake area...it's all we got.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1788546 said:


> I'm pretty much somewhat kind of at an inch at blacktop that was mostly almost totally black at 7 pm tonight.


Same here and its very lightly snowing now


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1788541 said:


> That can be arranged.


Not tonight.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1788546 said:


> I'm pretty much somewhat kind of at an inch at blacktop that was mostly almost totally black at 7 pm tonight.


You sound pretty sure about that.

Why am I still up?!?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snowing the hardest it's snowed all night here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1788553 said:


> You sound pretty sure about that.
> 
> Why am I still up?!?


You might as well just stay up now.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1788553 said:


> You sound pretty sure about that.
> 
> Why am I still up?!?


To maybe rub ot into sss for trying to trick us only to trick himself? Hopefully


----------



## skorum03

Radar doesn't show it being done for a bit yet. At least on KSTP radar


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1788555 said:


> Snowing the hardest it's snowed all night here.


I just noticed the same thing.


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1788560 said:


> Radar doesn't show it being done for a bit yet. At least on KSTP radar


NWS shows the same.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1788560 said:


> Radar doesn't show it being done for a bit yet. At least on KSTP radar


The heaviest looks to be gone just some light snow. Kstps app radar isn't very definitive I just use ot to zoom out


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just under an inch on blacktop that hasn't been driven on since school let out.

It too was completely clear earlier.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1788564 said:


> Just under an inch on blacktop that hasn't been driven on since school let out.
> 
> It too was completely clear earlier.


So Perkins and a tank of gas?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I keep focusing on St. Cloud. Back edge stays within about 10-15 miles of St. Cloud.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Still snowing here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1788565 said:


> So Perkins and a tank of gas?


No, we will get another 1/2" before this is done, if not another inch.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1788566 said:


> I keep focusing on St. Cloud. Back edge stays within about 10-15 miles of St. Cloud.


Yea but I think that's flurries or very light snow. The greens were not even that strong. I was in them all night


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We will be doing a full run.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1788568 said:


> No, we will get another 1/2" before this is done, if not another inch.


Idk that back sides crashing pretty quick now.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1788566 said:


> I keep focusing on St. Cloud. Back edge stays within about 10-15 miles of St. Cloud.


It's coming in in the last half hour... plus on reflectivity it's pretty light light blue... greens are gone for me... if I can get rid of dark blues, I'm rolling...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1788572 said:


> It's coming in in the last half hour... plus on reflectivity it's pretty light light blue... greens are gone for me... if I can get rid of dark blues, I'm rolling...


How much you got?


----------



## skorum03

I don't see us doing anything tonight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm out of green and dark blue, still moderate snow!?!?!?!


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1788574 said:


> I don't see us doing anything tonight.


Lucky you!


----------



## skorum03

NWS still shows me getting 1.4 inches in the next 6 hours or so.


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1788576 said:


> Lucky you!


But maybe..

I don't know


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1788577 said:


> NWS still shows me getting 1.4 inches in the next 6 hours or so.


Everyone is asleep over there.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1788575 said:


> I'm out of green and dark blue, still moderate snow!?!?!?!


I've been in green and I havrnt even seen moderate snow. Your seeing things


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1788573 said:


> How much you got?


1.25 on pavement... won't be doing the 2 inchers tonight... I'm still in dark blues, flakes are fine and visibility is near perfect


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1788575 said:


> I'm out of green and dark blue, still moderate snow!?!?!?!


Correct why we are doing a full run.


----------



## skorum03

I think the hardest it snowed all night was right at about 6:30 when the snow first started. Had big flakes then.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1788583 said:


> I think the hardest it snowed all night was right at about 6:30 when the snow first started. Had big flakes then.


Same here......


----------



## qualitycut

Just under 1.25 in drive 1 3/4 - 2 on concrete walk. Not sure what to do.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1788586 said:


> Just under 1.25 in drive 1 3/4 - 2 on concrete walk. Not sure what to do.


Do your per times them make a decision on the rest. Why pass up money?


----------



## Martinson9

We have just over 2 on patio table. Just under 2 on Driveway. Going to do all 1 inch accounts starting at 3. Might not do 2 inch accounts (mostly contract) and hope it melts off enough during the day. If we get calls tomorrow we'll go do the complaints.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1788587 said:


> Do your per times them make a decision on the rest. Why pass up money?


All my per times are 2 inch


----------



## MNPLOWCO

1.8" on the road. 2 inches on the truck.

Full pull for me. Not melting much.

Still snowing a good clip with tight flakes. I think will we get another
.25 to .50" inch more and will put me at 2 to 2.5 here in Mtka/Wayzata.

I will leave at 1 am.

Back to bed.


----------



## skorum03

I think I'll just take care of anyone that calls in the morning.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1788591 said:


> I think I'll just take care of anyone that calls in the morning.


Another one of these do I or don't I plow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Again, it is coming back to the west. Check the radar again.

Why do you think SSS went to bed?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1788593 said:


> Again, it is coming back to the west. Check the radar again.
> 
> Why do you think SSS went to bed?


Cause he's old?


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1788594 said:


> Cause he's old?


hahahahaha


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1788593 said:


> Again, it is coming back to the west. Check the radar again.
> 
> Why do you think SSS went to bed?


That is a good point though...


----------



## skorum03

Snowing harder now.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1788593 said:


> Again, it is coming back to the west. Check the radar again.
> 
> Why do you think SSS went to bed?


Yes, one narrow band of green over me again... got a little concerned, but it's not too bad... I friggin hate this though... why can't this be done already!!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1788600 said:


> Yes, one narrow band of green over me again... got a little concerned, but it's not too bad... I friggin hate this though... why can't this be done already!!!!!!


Yea I decided to put the plow on. Hoping its done real soon. I dont have a shoveler so hoping not to do my townhomes and hotel.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1788594 said:


> Cause he's old?


I knew someone was going to pull that one out


----------



## qualitycut

I just hate this borderline crap. Then I feel obligated to do my monthly stuff and skip a bunch of per time because its not quite two and don't want to deal with people *****ing


----------



## Polarismalibu

Just measured 2 1/4" in Rogers still coming down


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1788603 said:
 

> I just hate this borderline crap. Then I feel obligated to do my monthly stuff and skip a bunch of per time because its not quite two and don't want to deal with people *****ing


Just do everything and go with it.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1788605 said:


> Just do everything and go with it.


Now I'm down to 1.5 in my driveway from 1 3/4


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1788607 said:


> Now I'm down to 1.5 in my driveway from 1 3/4


Must be warm down there...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1788608 said:


> Must be warm down there...


Its like water underneath. Temp says 31 on my phone


----------



## Deershack

Was thinking I might meet some of you at Perkins. Now it sounds like no one will be there.

Since few want to have a get together, it might be the only opportunity to put faces to names.


----------



## skorum03

Looks like another hour worth maybe and thats about it. Better go stick my finger in the snow again quick


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1788612 said:


> Looks like another hour worth maybe and thats about it. Better go stick my finger in the snow again quick


Yea some dry patches forming se


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1788613 said:


> Yea some dry patches forming se


Yes I'm seeing that. About half an inch on the street that the city plowed about an hour ago.


----------



## Deershack

Is there a way to set up my computer so that everytime someone posts I can see it with out refreshing each time?


----------



## qualitycut

Deershack;1788615 said:


> Is there a way to set up my computer so that everytime someone posts I can see it with out refreshing each time?


No just refresh.


----------



## skorum03

Deershack;1788615 said:


> Is there a way to set up my computer so that everytime someone posts I can see it with out refreshing each time?


If you figure it out, let me know.

There probably is a way to have it auto re-freshe every 15 seconds or something like facebook does, but I doubt plowsite's web platform is capable of handling that.


----------



## Deershack

Bummer........


----------



## qualitycut

Deershack;1788619 said:


> Bummer........


The real bummer is the snow


----------



## BossPlow614

2" in my driveway, hooking up my plow now & heading out as soon as it's done and/or 4am.


----------



## skorum03

Now I'm wondering what to do. Have 1.5 at least on the ground. NWS hourly shows another 1.4" coming until 5 AM. But the radar shows something different. I could go to bed for a couple of hours. Or I could believe the radar, head out in about an hour and make a full run.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1788622 said:


> Now I'm wondering what to do. Have 1.5 at least on the ground. NWS hourly shows another 1.4" coming until 5 AM. But the radar shows something different. I could go to bed for a couple of hours. Or I could believe the radar, head out in about an hour and make a full run.


They haven't changed the hourly as in updated


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Deershack;1788615 said:


> Is there a way to set up my computer so that everytime someone posts I can see it with out refreshing each time?


You can subscribe to the thread, then you get an email every time someone posts,then you click on the link. But then you get like 300 emails / day from Plowsite.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1788624 said:


> You can subscribe to the thread, then you get an email every time someone posts,then you click on the link. But then you get like 300 emails / day from Plowsite.


How much snow you got now?


----------



## Deershack

LwnmwrMan22;1788624 said:


> You can subscribe to the thread, then you get an email every time someone posts,then you click on the link. But then you get like 300 emails / day from Plowsite.


That's the way I'm set up now. Problem is that each time someone posts, I have to refresh the page to see the post.

And some days I swear I get more then 300.

In fact, I know it's more then 300 since most days I have to read through more the 10 pages to catch up. I think there are about 25 posts per page.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1788623 said:


> They haven't changed the hourly as in updated


I kinda figured thats what was going on.

I bet it is over 100 emails a day for sure


----------



## qualitycut

Well I'm going to go take a drive around and see if I'm screwed or not


----------



## NorthernProServ

2.2 in crystal


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1788628 said:


> Well I'm going to go take a drive around and see if I'm screwed or not


You can drive up here. Can't get ahold of two drivers.

Plus you can work alongside bano!!


----------



## NorthernProServ

accu already at 3-6" for Sunday night... yeah yeah lets get through tonight first

HA


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1788631 said:


> You can drive up here. Can't get ahold of two drivers.
> 
> Plus you can work alongside bano!!


At least it actually looks like its coming apart now...


----------



## skorum03

1.5" just stuck a measuring stick in the snow on the sidewalk. I could go do my sidewalks quick I suppose. Throw a little salt down, that will melt everything we get for the rest of the night I would think.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1788628 said:


> Well I'm going to go take a drive around and see if I'm screwed or not


You can drive up here. Can't get ahold of two drivers.

Plus you can work alongside bano!!


----------



## NorthernProServ

Rolling out at 1am


----------



## Shop's Lawn

I'm in hudson, wi. Just measured a inch to 1.5 inches. 
Skorum, did you buy a plow this year or snow blowing yet? I left you a message awhile ago but didn't get a call back. I have some driveways if your interested in them.


----------



## Deershack

Hi Shops: Was thinking earlier about you and that I hadn't seen you in here for quite a while.


----------



## skorum03

Shop's Lawn;1788640 said:


> I'm in hudson, wi. Just measured a inch to 1.5 inches.
> Skorum, did you buy a plow this year or snow blowing yet? I left you a message awhile ago but didn't get a call back. I have some driveways if your interested in them.


I am plowing this year yes.. How many drives? I don't recall receiving a call...

My schedule is pretty much full, but if its just a one time thing I could probably help you out.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

I'm heading out. Full pull.
Happy trails. Wish this was the last one.


----------



## qualitycut

I measuring 1.5


----------



## Shop's Lawn

Deershack;1788642 said:


> Hi Shops: Was thinking earlier about you and that I hadn't seen you in here for quite a while.


how you been bud? Oh I'm always on here but just quick read then offline. Just been super busy all year! We will have to get lunch sometime soon.

Skorum. They are good rest of the year. I found someone to do them but will keep in touch. What plow did you buy?


----------



## andersman02

Well this sucks. I got about a very heavy 2", still coming down to much to head out in bville. 

Got all ready after looking at radar, go outside to start truck.....nope. now do I sleep for an hour or play CoD...


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Solid 2" here. 
still snowing lightly. Bye


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1788645 said:


> I measuring 1.5


C'mon up.

You can get paid from your contracts AND me.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

I say go. If it snows another 1/4" after you plow the first ones...it will melt.


----------



## qualitycut

Well this sucks its close enough on my contracts that sidewalks are at 2 this sucks


----------



## BossPlow614

andersman02;1788647 said:


> Well this sucks. I got about a very heavy 2", still coming down to much to head out in bville.
> 
> Got all ready after looking at radar, go outside to start truck.....nope. now do I sleep for an hour or play CoD...


If I could fall asleep I would! I know I'll be dragging along in about 14 hrs.


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;1788651 said:


> Well this sucks its close enough on my contracts that sidewalks are at 2 this sucks


At 11:54 nws had a 2" measurement posted for igh


----------



## SnowGuy73

Still snowing......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Coming down good in Burnsville. 

This sucks!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Just under 2 in Maple Grove and Dayton


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1788656 said:


> Just under 2 in Maple Grove and Dayton


Same in Burnsville, just under 2".

I had less in Shakopee.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1788655 said:


> Coming down good in Burnsville.
> 
> This sucks!


Yup this is stupid.


----------



## skorum03

Really slowed down here


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1788658 said:


> Yup this is stupid.


Agreed.......


----------



## skorum03

Shop's Lawn;1788646 said:


> how you been bud? Oh I'm always on here but just quick read then offline. Just been super busy all year! We will have to get lunch sometime soon.
> 
> Skorum. They are good rest of the year. I found someone to do them but will keep in touch. What plow did you buy?


I ended up buying another truck that came with an 8 ft. western straight blade. Thing is kind of a POS but it does the job. I'll get something new next year I think.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I knew I should've checked the radar before I left home, wasn't snowing there.


----------



## SnowGuy73

This pushes like sh!t.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1788664 said:


> This pushes like sh!t.


Imagine 10". Got about 1.5" in s mpls if I'm lucky on parking lots. Were doing everything.


----------



## qualitycut

Its melting underneath here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1788666 said:


> Imagine 10". Got about 1.5" in s mpls if I'm lucky on parking lots. Were doing everything.


I've pushed some big amounts of this before.... Either way, this blows!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1788667 said:


> Its melting underneath here.


Same..... Now if it would just stop!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My cold is coming back...


----------



## cbservicesllc

The end is near! I see the moon behind the clouds!


----------



## qualitycut

Water in the curbs, perfect lawn ripping up weather.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Still snowing.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1788673 said:


> Water in the curbs, perfect lawn ripping up weather.


At least the piles are soft.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1788672 said:


> The end is near! I see the moon behind the clouds!


I can't see the clouds through the snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1788674 said:


> Still snowing.


Pretty sure 3S said it was done @ 10:45.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Anyone care to guess how much I measured a half hour ago down here?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1788678 said:


> anyone care to guess how much i measured a half hour ago down here?


.....
1/5"?....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/grd/4378024853.html

Any ones on here? You get a stripper with the mower


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1788677 said:


> Pretty sure 3S said it was done @ 10:45.


Yep. I did. . I really didn't want to plii so that played into it. At my house it lightened up quite a bit at midnight. Fwiw....I'm closer to 0" than 8".


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1788679 said:


> .....
> 1/5"?....


Close 1/4". I'll get up when its done and drive in to get a measurement in my service area then drive to Faribault for my other town homes to measure since they were under heavy green all night. But main area should be under 1/2"


----------



## SSS Inc.

lwnmwrman22;1788679 said:


> .....
> 1/5"?....


0"............


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1788682 said:


> Close 1/4". I'll get up when its done and drive in to get a measurement in my service area then drive to Faribault for my other town homes to measure since they were under heavy green all night. But main area should be under 1/2"


Lucky!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1788682 said:


> Close 1/4". I'll get up when its done and drive in to get a measurement in my service area then drive to Faribault for my other town homes to measure since they were under heavy green all night. But main area should be under 1/2"


Bano said he talked to his brother and it just flurried there.


----------



## Camden

I just got in from round 3. Second shift guys are coming in at 4:30. I am one tired SOB. Have a good night guys and stay safe.


----------



## qualitycut

Earlier the low said 23 now its 27 . Another hour or two it should be melted enough o can skip.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1788684 said:


> Lucky!!!!!!!!!


Agreed!...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Seems to be less in Shakopee than in Chanhassen and Burnsville.


----------



## SnowGuy73

29° breezy overcast. 

03:54


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1788687 said:


> Earlier the low said 23 now its 27 . Another hour or two it should be melted enough o can skip.


Makes sense... seems the longer i'm out the snow looks like less and less... some decent drifting in some areas too


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Buddy found this at one of his accounts.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1788689 said:


> Seems to be less in Shakopee than in Chanhassen and Burnsville.


A lot more by the airport than in s. Mpls. Airport said 2.5 at 1 am. I've got close to that where I am. Kind of surprised me. Some lots I did earlier had barely an inch.


----------



## skorum03

Got more snow after I went to sleep than I thought we would. Very close to 2" now. I'm going to bank on some melting.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1788693 said:


> Buddy found this at one of his accounts.....


That's a joke right?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

About 3/4" in my drive now. Going to measure my service areas. I think I'll let most of them sit. Be all gone between today and tomorrow


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1788695 said:


> Got more snow after I went to sleep than I thought we would. Very close to 2" now. I'm going to bank on some melting.


Should be fine measured a drive 3 hrs ago was about 2in and snowing still now was at 1 and 1.5 depending where I measured.. I'm skipping 1/3 of mine


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Going fast for us. Should have just about everything done by 8 am.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Then let the blacktop warm up and melt off Friday's snow.


----------



## qualitycut

Very few people out plowing.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1788693 said:


> Buddy found this at one of his accounts.....


I sure hope that's a joke


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm tired.....


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1788707 said:


> I'm tired.....


Me too. Got another hr ans then if people call I will do them


----------



## wenzelosllc

LwnmwrMan22;1788693 said:


> Buddy found this at one of his accounts.....


Trying to melt the snow a little faster perhaps? A groundskeeper I know likes to spray Civitas to help bring up soil temps in the spring... :laughing:

Seriously though, spraying snow is a good way to check your pattern.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1788705 said:


> I sure hope that's a joke


We're guessing it's been there since last fall, finally coming out from under the snow.


----------



## OC&D

I suppose they don't meet Bedazzled's standards either.


----------



## wintergreen82

LwnmwrMan22;1788712 said:


> We're guessing it's been there since last fall, finally coming out from under the snow.


There's no way. Those posting signs
Would be mess and the marker would be runny. I can't wait to share that with the guys. 1/4" at best in Roch.


----------



## wenzelosllc

Ramsey county and Oakdale are plowing. Not many resi getting done in my area but commercial is all done.


----------



## wenzelosllc

And people seem to have forgotten there's a parking ban.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Lnmwrr was that you at 694/61 being followed by a black ford?


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1788721 said:


> Lnmwrr was that you at 694/61 being followed by a black ford?


Him and Bano probably.


----------



## qualitycut

So talked to two buddies so far that plow and said lots around them are not plowed either.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

1/2" at best in Owatonna and almost 2" in Faribault. At least those are the only ones we need to do. 4 guys 2 rigs and 2 shovelers will go quick


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1788723 said:


> So talked to two buddies so far that plow and said lots around them are not plowed either.


That's funny. Guys are plowing barely 1/2" down here. Big end loaders too


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1788709 said:


> Me too. Got another hr ans then if people call I will do them


Same. Skipped a few, done!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1788727 said:


> Same. Skipped a few, done!


Me too now I'm sitting in the driveway second guessing myself.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Just got back in, NW metro had 2.25- 2.75"

Plowed everyone


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1788728 said:


> Me too now I'm sitting in the driveway second guessing myself.


Haha.

I was doing the same earlier, I said the hell with it.. It will melt!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1788721 said:


> Lnmwrr was that you at 694/61 being followed by a black ford?


Yah, bano was following me. You coming out of Nissan?


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1788730 said:


> Haha.
> 
> I was going the same earlier, I said the hell with it.. It will melt!


Yup showered and in bed watching Natalie on wcco


----------



## wenzelosllc

Plowing on trash days. Ugh. So do I keep plowing since it melted close to 1/2 and am now just below my triggers or do I finish? Hmm.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1788732 said:


> Yup showered and in bed watching Natalie on wcco


Nice.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

wenzelosllc;1788735 said:


> Plowing on trash days. Ugh. So do I keep plowing since it melted close to 1/2 and am now just below my triggers or do I finish? Hmm.


I hate trash day all together, summer and winter!


----------



## wenzelosllc

SnowGuy73;1788737 said:


> I hate trash day all together, summer and winter!


Agreed. I try to schedule my routes so as to avoid trash days.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I think the melting has stopped. At least for now. 

Getting slickery.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1788741 said:


> I think the melting has stopped. At least for now.
> 
> Getting slickery.


Yes they said melting will start again mid morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Marler says rain snow mix for Friday.


----------



## qualitycut

O and the weather watcher is red so yea. Lol


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1788742 said:


> Yes they said melting will start again mid morning.


I like that!


----------



## wenzelosllc

Any one working in North St Paul in a black crew cab with blue lettering? Whomever that was was in a hurry.


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## jimslawnsnow

Barlow says maybe 50 by the end of next week


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1788755 said:


>


Looks good to me!!!!


----------



## olsonbro

We ended up doing a full run, or I should say, we are doing a full run. Some places were very borderline being under 1.5". If I let them sit through noon, i'm sure there wouldn't be much left of it.


----------



## skorum03

Helped a couple guys I know with their commercials. Snow is melting. Not doing any of my residentials. If someone calls I'll take care of it, but I'm assuming by the time people get home from work most snow will be gone.


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1788755 said:


>


That'll change


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1788756 said:


> Barlow says maybe 50 by the end of next week


Always a week away.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1788757 said:


> Looks good to me!!!!


Too far south for comfort.


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1788763 said:


> That'll change


It certainly will.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1788765 said:


> Always a week away.


Yup. Its last year all over again. Wet and cold til July


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1788767 said:


> Too far south for comfort.


Give it a couple days. Bullseye will be you, but you won't get nothing. He was wrong twice now, both Tuesdays


----------



## OC&D

wenzelosllc;1788748 said:


> Any one working in North St Paul in a black crew cab with blue lettering? Whomever that was was in a hurry.


Wasn't me but how much did you have up there?


----------



## OC&D

I think it's time for a little breakfast. Something tells me my apartments are nowhere near their 2" trigger. Heck, I'm pushing it to plow my 1" and 1.5" triggers.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1788770 said:


> Yup. Its last year all over again. Wet and cold til July


Ugh.........


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1788773 said:


> Give it a couple days. Bullseye will be you, but you won't get nothing. He was wrong twice now, both Tuesdays


I'm ready for spring!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bano enjoys this rush hour traffic plowing.


----------



## OC&D

I'm losing it. I totally forgot to do one group of 3 accounts. I was wondering why I seemed way ahead of schedule. Good thing it's borderline because it's too late to do them now.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1788781 said:


> Bano enjoys this rush hour traffic plowing.


I'll bet he's chomping at the bit to move up here so he can experience it on a regular basis.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

3/4 done. 2.5 west of lake minnetonka. 1.8 E.P. 2" Wayzata
It plows fast. Shoveling was less of a hassle than I thought it would be.


----------



## wenzelosllc

OC&D;1788774 said:


> Wasn't me but how much did you have up there?


Damn near got t-boned by him.

We had from 2 1/4 to 3. Depending on asphalt vs concrete and N vs S.


----------



## skorum03

Snow was heavy but pushed pretty fast. I agree the little shoveling I did wasn't bad. Got the blower out eventually even though I can shovel a little fast usually with these small snows.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1788731 said:


> Yah, bano was following me. You coming out of Nissan?


Yep, my uncles building behind Nissan actually


----------



## banonea

I must say that was a trip. I got a whole new respect for you guys that plow in the cities. People up here got no fear of plows at all. Thanks Lwrmn for a experience I won't soon forget, but the wife might be pissed about the stains in the shorts.........


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

banonea;1788806 said:


> I must say that was a trip. I got a whole new respect for you guys that plow in the cities. People up here got no fear of plows at all. Thanks Lwrmn for a experience I won't soon forget, but the wife might be pissed about the stains in the shorts.........


Haha, ya they are either brave or stupid. I usually figure stupid, heck we rarely even use the strobes. It's like moths to a flame


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea;1788806 said:


> I must say that was a trip. I got a whole new respect for you guys that plow in the cities. People up here got no fear of plows at all. Thanks Lwrmn for a experience I won't soon forget, but the wife might be pissed about the stains in the shorts.........


Hahaha... nice... cool that you were able to help him out


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1788809 said:


> Haha, ya they are either brave or stupid. I usually figure stupid, heck we rarely even use the strobes. It's like moths to a flame


Bingo.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I had bano run the gammit. Put him on the biggest lot I have, the one the payloader usually does at my Sr. High.

Then we went down to Lino Lakes and did 3 banks, then ran down to Maplewood. And started townhomes/apartments during rush hour.

Ended up at W. 7th.

Fun times.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1788828 said:


> I had bano run the gammit. Put him on the biggest lot I have, the one the payloader usually does at my Sr. High.
> 
> Then we went down to Lino Lakes and did 3 banks, then ran down to Maplewood. And started townhomes/apartments during rush hour.
> 
> Ended up at W. 7th.
> 
> Fun times.


tha school is the biggest parking lot I've ever been in my life


----------



## OC&D

wenzelosllc;1788792 said:


> Damn near got t-boned by him.
> 
> We had from 2 1/4 to 3. Depending on asphalt vs concrete and N vs S.


Yep. I'm glad I went up there.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1788781 said:


> Bano enjoys this rush hour traffic plowing.


Next time I am going to turn on the beacon and hit the gas.....


----------



## qualitycut

I guess the dot was picking on plows this morning about 2 block s from my house. To bad I was sleeping


----------



## SSS Inc.

When I went to sleep at 6 Mike Lynch guaranteed sun by 8 or 9. Its still cloudy and not melting too fast here. He actually said "Gaurantee".... he also said Lwnmr's sidewalks up north have 8" on them.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Geez, I got bano not realizing how far north of the cities I am, now S^3 saying "sidewalks up north".....

You guys make it sound like I live between SnoFarmer and Advantage. Sheesh.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1788847 said:


> When I went to sleep at 6 Mike Lynch guaranteed sun by 8 or 9. Its still cloudy and not melting too fast here. He actually said "Gaurantee".... he also said Lwnmr's sidewalks up north have 8" on them.


Right. I didn't salt walks or my hills at the townhomes figuring they would be melting off much faster than they are....... Figures.


----------



## qualitycut

Suns been poking out here on and off. Everything I plowed earlier is wet


----------



## qualitycut

Oc 1.5 south facing drive in Rosemont


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1788850 said:


> Geez, I got bano not realizing how far north of the cities I am, now S^3 saying "sidewalks up north".....
> 
> You guys make it sound like I live between SnoFarmer and Advantage. Sheesh.


I know where you are. I was talking about those walks you do way after everything else is done. Aren't they about 45 minutes from you? I thought they got about 8" or so. Plus major drifting


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1788861 said:


> I know where you are. I was talking about those walks you do way after everything else is done. Aren't they about 45 minutes from you? I thought they got about 8" or so. Plus major drifting


Nah, like 20 minutes to the west, in unit's backyard.

I don't do them anymore though. Bank sold the lots.


----------



## andersman02

That was a pleasant push. Everything got down to pavement and all routes were done in record time. 

Probably my favorite push of the year!


----------



## banonea

OC&D;1788784 said:


> I'll bet he's chomping at the bit to move up here so he can experience it on a regular basis.


No, not really


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1788868 said:


> No, not really


You missed it. Shoulda been with me to plow my last apartment in **** Rapids.

Backing all the way across the parking lot, strobe on, Airport Taxi driver shoots off the road behind me and around the passenger side.

He had to see me backing all the way across the parking lot, he didn't come from towards me.

Don't know how my pintle hitch missed him.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I think bano went through 2 packs of smokes in the 10 hours he was up here.


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1788858 said:


> Oc 1.5 south facing drive in Rosemont


That's about what I had when I was there at 5:00 this morning.


----------



## OC&D

banonea;1788868 said:


> No, not really


Haha! It's good exercise for the heart!


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1788872 said:


> That's about what I had when I was there at 5:00 this morning.


Ha disnt sound like you made the trip earlier


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1788847 said:


> Its still cloudy and not melting too fast here.


Yeah, it makes me even more cheesed that I totally spaced out those 3 accounts. :realmad:


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1788876 said:


> Ha disnt sound like you made the trip earlier


I was debating going up to NSP but did eventually. I didn't do that one of yours though. Maybe I should have?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1788870 said:


> I think bano went through 2 packs of smokes in the 10 hours he was up here.


Did you have him listening to selfie by the end?


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1788878 said:


> I was debating going up to NSP but did eventually. I didn't do that one of yours though. Maybe I should have?


Has was just going to ask. No I'm only doing the ones in Minneapolis. Wonder why


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1788880 said:


> Did you have him listening to selfie by the end?


You mean #garbage?


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1788870 said:


> I think bano went through 2 packs of smokes in the 10 hours he was up here.


Pack and a half to be exact. ....lol


----------



## banonea

OC&D;1788873 said:


> Haha! It's good exercise for the heart!


It don't need it....


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1788847 said:


> When I went to sleep at 6 Mike Lynch guaranteed sun by 8 or 9. Its still cloudy and not melting too fast here. He actually said "Gaurantee".... he also said Lwnmr's sidewalks up north have 8" on them.


I heard that too.

What a clown!


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1788880 said:


> Did you have him listening to selfie by the end?


I am more of a 5 finger death punch, hair metal kind of guy


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1788882 said:


> You mean #garbage?


^^^^ this ^^^^

Haha!


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;1788886 said:


> I am more of a 5 finger death punch, hair metal kind of guy


That's what I like to hear!


----------



## TKLAWN

banonea;1788886 said:


> I am more of a 5 finger death punch, hair metal kind of guy


That I like.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1788882 said:


> You mean #garbage?


Ha that too


----------



## banonea

SnowGuy73;1788888 said:


> That's what I like to hear!


Thats the style of music my band plays, ac/dc motley cruel poison twisted sister disturbed 5 ftp tool Alice Cooper ozzy..... All the good stuff


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1788886 said:


> I am more of a 5 finger death punch, hair metal kind of guy


I pegged you as more of a beyonce kind of guy


----------



## banonea

If there is no weather, everyone should come to Mankato to the midtown tavern on March 29 we are playing. Show starts at 9:30


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1788892 said:


> I pegged you as more of a beyonce kind of guy


Mix in a little Shakira!!


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1788892 said:


> I pegged you as more of a beyonce kind of guy


And here I was thinking Enya or maybe Bjork!


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1788892 said:


> I pegged you as more of a beyonce kind of guy


I make better music on the toilet than that......lol


----------



## banonea

But I do like Neil Diamond. ...


----------



## OC&D

banonea;1788893 said:


> If there is no weather,


Well that's the kiss of death.


----------



## banonea

OC&D;1788898 said:


> Well that's the kiss of death.


We can hope...I do or I got to drive back and plow after the show


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1788894 said:


> Mix in a little Shakira!!


Yum.............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1788901 said:


> Yum.............


Biggest reason I'm okay with the wife making me watch The Voice.

BTW.....that NAM sure does sink a little far south for all the snow to stay "well to the north" on Friday.


----------



## BossPlow614

banonea;1788893 said:


> If there is no weather, everyone should come to Mankato to the midtown tavern on March 29 we are playing. Show starts at 9:30


Ill be in downtown Minneapolis at the Pourhouse & staying @ the Graves Hotel


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1788902 said:


> Biggest reason I'm okay with the wife making me watch The Voice.
> 
> BTW.....that NAM sure does sink a little far south for all the snow to stay "well to the north" on Friday.


Wait for it.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1788893 said:


> If there is no weather, everyone should come to Mankato to the midtown tavern on March 29 we are playing. Show starts at 9:30


I'll be at Fahey bidding on a John Deere 1600 or Jacobsen.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just finished. Time to head to Chipotle. Haul some salt to a customer.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1788906 said:


> I'll be at Fahey bidding on a John Deere 1600 or Jacobsen.


See you there. I'm looking for a nice wright stander.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1788908 said:


> See you there. I'm looking for a nice wright stander.


Hopefully I can remember to bring the spreader cover I keep forgetting to dig out and send ya.


----------



## qualitycut

I might head there see if something sparks my interest or maybe sell all my snow stuff


----------



## qualitycut

Its melting now


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1788909 said:


> Hopefully I can remember to bring the spreader cover I keep forgetting to dig out and send ya.


It's all good.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Mmmmmm....steak burrito.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;1788891 said:


> Thats the style of music my band plays, ac/dc motley cruel poison twisted sister disturbed 5 ftp tool Alice Cooper ozzy..... All the good stuff


Nice!.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1788908 said:


> See you there. I'm looking for a nice wright stander.


Nice, and Fahey haven't gone together for a few years.

Nontheless. There is a 80% chance I will see you all there.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1788915 said:


> Mmmmmm....steak burrito.......


Steak and chicken...


----------



## TKLAWN

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/hvo/4379437747.html
Not sure if this works but,
Quality check out a smokin' deal on t190.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Not so much melting going on here. 

Cloudy, cool, breezy.....


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1788917 said:


> Nice, and Fahey haven't gone together for a few years.
> 
> Nontheless. There is a 80% chance I will see you all there.


Last year was the first time i was there. We always went to Radde, I thought Radde had a lot more junk. Bought a nice 60' exmark at Fahey


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1788919 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/hvo/4379437747.html
> Not sure if this works but,
> Quality check out a smokin' deal on t190.


Damn to bad no cab


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1788925 said:


> Damn to bad no cab


I'm sure you could add it, thing looks like new.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1788920 said:


> Not so much melting going on here.
> 
> Cloudy, cool, breezy.....


35 here.........


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1788921 said:


> Last year was the first time i was there. We always went to Radde, I thought Radde had a lot more junk. Bought a nice 60' exmark at Fahey


Ya, radde did have some crap and then he'd get mad when people wouldn't bid on it!.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Damn cold out side. Had an emergency call to clear a path in a yard so they could get a new freezer in the back of the house


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1788931 said:


> Damn cold out side. Had an emergency call to clear a path in a yard so they could get a new freezer in the back of the house


Sounds like an emergency LOL


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1788918 said:


> Steak and chicken...


I wish I wasn't so lazy right now that sounds so good


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1788944 said:


> I wish I wasn't so lazy right now that sounds so good


Yea I had to get McDonalds only thing not out of my way


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1788938 said:


> Sounds like an emergency LOL


Haha. Sounds like it.


----------



## qualitycut

So I figure if no one calls to ***** by about 6 im home free


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1788946 said:


> Yea I had to get McDonalds only thing not out of my way


I thought about going there this morning. It's a left turn at the light to go home or a right turn to mcdonalds . McDonald was out of the way lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1788949 said:


> So I figure if no one calls to ***** by about 6 im home free


Until they think up until dinner time you are out plowing.

As you get in bed "hey, aren't you plowing??"


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1788949 said:


> So I figure if no one calls to ***** by about 6 im home free


Sounds about right.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1788953 said:


> Until they think up until dinner time you are out plowing.
> 
> As you get in bed "hey, aren't you plowing??"


Shhh.. its melting here pretty good. I have two driveways that are kinda a pita to plow I skipped they are neighbors so maybe they will think we didn't plow.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1788953 said:


> Until they think up until dinner time you are out plowing.
> 
> As you get in bed "hey, aren't you plowing??"


And I say yea and she's telling me to get off the phone


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bedazzled's favorite EDM song.....?????


----------



## SnowGuy73

I don't think the sun is going to come out here.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1788960 said:


> Bedazzled's favorite EDM song.....?????


No I think you meant favorite kind of party


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SnowGuy73;1788963 said:


> I don't think the sun is going to come out here.


But it has to, the weather guys said(even guaranteed) it would


----------



## Greenery

Well that was a nice event. Easy pushing, scraped up nicely, and there was actually room to put it somewhere.

Just had to be careful of the exposed grass.

If its the last plow it will work out perfect. Last good impression of the year.

Now lets hope for some more snow....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dahl-lie-lama said clearing late tonight. 42 cloudy tomorrow. 40 Friday but keep an eye on the snow early. Doesn't look like much right now.....but.......


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1788906 said:


> I'll be at Fahey bidding on a John Deere 1600 or Jacobsen.





TKLAWN;1788908 said:


> See you there. I'm looking for a nice wright stander.


I will be following both of you around bidding on everything you do.



qualitycut;1788965 said:


> No I think you meant favorite kind of party


Just spit my pop out laughing.


----------



## wenzelosllc

qualitycut;1788925 said:


> Damn to bad no cab


I think its just a glass and door kit that you add on. That's how the Cat we use came.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1788969 said:


> But it has to, the weather guys said(even guaranteed) it would


Son of a....


----------



## SSS Inc.

Greenery;1788970 said:


> If its the last plow it will work out perfect. Last good impression of the year.


This is exactly why I'm surprised anyone skipped plowing. If it is the last and they are unhappy you didn't show, they will remember. It took hardly anytime to plow this storm and I'm glad we did.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1788981 said:


> This is exactly why I'm surprised anyone skipped plowing. If it is the last and they are unhappy you didn't show, they will remember. It took hardly anytime to plow this storm and I'm glad we did.


Some of us aren't worried about next season!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1788981 said:


> This is exactly why I'm surprised anyone skipped plowing. If it is the last and they are unhappy you didn't show, they will remember. It took hardly anytime to plow this storm and I'm glad we did.


I skipped the pia drives that I don't care about. I emailed about 10 people who dont care if there is snow on the drive and asked if the wanted it or not some said no some said yes. I highly doubt after the winter we had people are really going to remember come next fall about the one time we were close and didn't plow. If so o well.
Pretty easy to make a bs excuse and run and plow it quick


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Not sure if it'll be worth the trip to Fahey.

My budget's gonna be about $10,000 for those mowers.

I see Turfwerks they're asking $48,500 for the one.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

sun is kinda out here finally. dahl even said some sun today and showed it around 11-12


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/grd/4382460145.html

what kind of a cluster #[email protected]! is this?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1788995 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/grd/4382460145.html
> 
> what kind of a cluster #[email protected]! is this?


Hahahahah!

I'm sure that duct work will hold up well!


----------



## wenzelosllc

jimslawnsnow;1788995 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/grd/4382460145.html
> 
> what kind of a cluster #[email protected]! is this?


Is that like a 500 gallon sprayer container? Where's the air supposed to come out?


----------



## Camden

wenzelosllc;1788999 said:


> Is that like a 500 gallon sprayer container? Where's the air supposed to come out?


And where does the material come out?


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1788995 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/grd/4382460145.html
> 
> what kind of a cluster #[email protected]! is this?


Looks like a bulk tank, HVAC duct, and insulation blower motor to me...


----------



## Polarismalibu

wenzelosllc;1788999 said:


> Is that like a 500 gallon sprayer container? Where's the air supposed to come out?


The air will come out all the holes that form in the duct work tubing lol


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1789001 said:


> And where does the material come out?


We'll figure that out later...


----------



## Camden

I'm calling the guy, I gotta know...

Edit: No answer


----------



## Camden

LOL :laughing:

He called me back just now and said that he forgot to cut the door in but he'll do it real soon. He hasn't tried it out yet but it should work really well.

He's an old oriental guy who speaks very broken English.

I told him to post pictures when he gets the door done.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

wenzelosllc;1788999 said:


> Is that like a 500 gallon sprayer container? Where's the air supposed to come out?


looks like a 275 gallon water tank on a pallet. like the ones used for rain water or waste oil


----------



## wenzelosllc

Camden;1789008 said:


> LOL :laughing:
> 
> He called me back just now and said that he forgot to cut the door in but he'll do it real soon. He hasn't tried it out yet but it should work really well.
> 
> He's an old oriental guy who speaks very broken English.
> 
> I told him to post pictures when he gets the door done.


Didn't it say it works well in the description? Found some junk and strapped it together and voila you have a vac.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;1789008 said:


> LOL :laughing:
> 
> He called me back just now and said that he forgot to cut the door in but he'll do it real soon. He hasn't tried it out yet but it should work really well.
> 
> He's an old oriental guy who speaks very broken English.
> 
> I told him to post pictures when he gets the door done.


how does he know what a trac vac is if barely can speak English?


----------



## wenzelosllc

Just reread it and it reads like an old oriental man wrote it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

wenzelosllc;1789012 said:


> Just reread it and it reads like an old oriental man wrote it.


oriental man named tom? somethings not right


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;1789014 said:


> oriental man named tom? somethings not right


His real name isn't Tom. When I called the first time his voicemail said some crazy name that I couldn't understand.


----------



## Camden

wenzelosllc;1789012 said:


> Just reread it and it reads like an old oriental man wrote it.


LOL! You're right...that's hilarious!!!


----------



## NorthernProServ

jimslawnsnow;1788995 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/grd/4382460145.html
> 
> what kind of a cluster #[email protected]! is this?


I have seen something similar before behind a Z. So much for being able to "Zero turn" with that hunk behind you, its top heavy too.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1788984 said:


> I skipped the pia drives that I don't care about. I emailed about 10 people who dont care if there is snow on the drive and asked if the wanted it or not some said no some said yes. I highly doubt after the winter we had people are really going to remember come next fall about the one time we were close and didn't plow. If so o well.
> Pretty easy to make a bs excuse and run and plow it quick


I was more thinking of commercial properties not driveways. Some of the ones I saw not plowed were a mess until about noon. Our shop didn't get plowed and boy was the owner mad.  j/k It was really a mess though except the areas that had residual salt on them.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;1789016 said:


> His real name isn't Tom. When I called the first time his voicemail said some crazy name that I couldn't understand.


sounds fishy to me


----------



## NorthernProServ

Had a good long time customer call this morning, said we hit there garage door with our plow. 

Talked to my guy that plowed them, he said no way. Went to look at it this morning, there are about 7-9 dents/creases/paint peeling, they start from about 2" above the ground to about 4.5' up to the 4th panel. Some dents are about 8" apart and the widest set is about 3'.


NO WAY its from us, other then the dents door is clean. There is no paint transfer/rust marks or marks from the rubber snow deflector.

Talked to them about this and they agree its not from us, though it was us as we are the only ones that get that close to the garage door


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;1789027 said:


> Had a good long time customer call this morning, said we hit there garage door with our plow.
> 
> Talked to my guy that plowed them, he said no way. Went to look at it this morning, there are about 7-9 dents/creases/paint peeling, they start from about 2" above the ground to about 4.5' up to the 4th panel. Some dents are about 8" apart and the widest set is about 3'.
> 
> NO WAY its from us, other then the dents door is clean. There are no paint transfer/rust marks or marks from the rubber snow deflector.
> 
> Talked to them about this and they agree, though it was us as we are the only ones that get that close to the garage door


those are usually the ones to pull that crap. and once you start paying for stuff the damage complaints don't stop


----------



## wenzelosllc

NorthernProServ;1789027 said:


> Had a good long time customer call this morning, said we hit there garage door with our plow.
> 
> Talked to my guy that plowed them, he said no way. Went to look at it this morning, there are about 7-9 dents/creases/paint peeling, they start from about 2" above the ground to about 4.5' up to the 4th panel. Some dents are about 8" apart and the widest set is about 3'.
> 
> NO WAY its from us, other then the dents door is clean. There is no paint transfer/rust marks or marks from the rubber snow deflector.
> 
> Talked to them about this and they agree, though it was us as we are the only ones that get that close to the garage door


Is there any kind of pattern? Probably something they did and forgot/didnt know about and just noticed it now that it's nice enough to actually be able to look at the door.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1789002 said:


> Looks like a bulk tank, HVAC duct, and insulation blower motor to me...


Why are you selling it, "Tom"?

Haha!


----------



## NorthernProServ

jimslawnsnow;1789030 said:


> those are usually the ones to pull that crap. and once you start paying for stuff the damage complaints don't stop


I hope not!



wenzelosllc;1789037 said:


> Is there any kind of pattern? Probably something they did and forgot/didnt know about and just noticed it now that it's nice enough to actually be able to look at the door.


No, different shapes and sizes, completely random. Some are dents others are just creases in the door.

I forgot to take a picture.

I was trying to think what could have caused it but nothing would make them dents all at once.


----------



## OC&D

Well should I go out tonight and check on the ones I spaced out? Probably. If they need it I will scrape them down and not charge them. Wtf is wrong with me?!?


----------



## unit28

*NOVAk forgot to mention where this would be happening early on.....*

aside from having the precip amount right 10,000 posts back
that dern line didn't fail either......



unit28;1784742 said:


> the one big thing that concerns me...
> the isotherms at 6pm Tue
> if we do get a warm isentropic lift
> then that line is right on me for the barro line.





unit28;1787202 said:


> the tounge....it's part of this storm's LPS cyclone....
> it divides how the system pulls waa {the warm air aka southerlies}
> north on the east side, and then pulls colder air down on the N and W side.
> 
> It's not meant to keep any one specific spot from being completly free of precip, it will move, yo yo, descipate, wrap, then shear out
> 
> *or just create a PV anomolly and bomb me
> after the LPS tracks NE into WI*


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1789024 said:


> I was more thinking of commercial properties not driveways. Some of the ones I saw not plowed were a mess until about noon. Our shop didn't get plowed and boy was the owner mad.  j/k It was really a mess though except the areas that had residual salt on them.


O gotcha, everyone who was new this year and signed a lawn contract got plowed.


----------



## unit28

Ahead of weak short wave dropping out of
the nw. This wave is associated with light precip in sern nd and
nern sd...which should clip swrn mn this evening. 

Wave may turn
the corner a little and begin moving more ese...which would bring
a little more of south central mn into the mix for possible precip
this evening. Generally have a swath of 20-30 percent pops from wc
into sc mn this evening.


----------



## TKLAWN

OC&D;1789050 said:


> Well should I go out tonight and check on the ones I spaced out? Probably. If they need it I will scrape them down and not charge them. Wtf is wrong with me?!?


Fwiw I did nothing to my driveway and it's dry now.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1789050 said:


> Well should I go out tonight and check on the ones I spaced out? Probably. If they need it I will scrape them down and not charge them. Wtf is wrong with me?!?


I wouldn't worry about. Grab a beer sit back.

Edit. I thought about running and doing those couple houses but then decided against it. I would be better off saying we didn't get 2 vs showing up now I think.


----------



## unit28

last week in March has my area in the 60's


to hot.....


----------



## NorthernProServ

Winter Storm Watch already for far up north.


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1789070 said:


> Fwiw I did nothing to my driveway and it's dry now.


mine is about 75% clear but we had a lot more snow.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1789075 said:


> last week in March has my area in the 60's
> 
> to hot.....


And let the complaints begin


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1789070 said:


> Fwiw I did nothing to my driveway and it's dry now.


Really? In the city here all sidewalks not shoveled and even the streets have about an inch of slush. The streets are clear where everyone drives but not on the sides.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1789091 said:


> Really? In the city here all sidewalks not shoveled and even the streets have about an inch of slush. The streets are clear where everyone drives but not on the sides.


Same here.


----------



## unit28

NorthernProServ;1789083 said:


> Winter Storm Watch already for far up north.


And....

SNOWFALL IS EXPECTED TO DEVELOP SUNDAY NIGHT INTO MONDAY MORNING...MAINLY ALONG AND NORTH OF INTERSTATE 90 AND INTO MUCH OF NORTHWEST IOWA. SOME ACCUMULATION WILL BE POSSIBLE


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1789091 said:


> Really? In the city here all sidewalks not shoveled and even the streets have about an inch of slush. The streets are clear where everyone drives but not on the sides.


Maybe he thought he didn't plow it


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1789095 said:


> And....
> 
> SNOWFALL IS EXPECTED TO DEVELOP SUNDAY NIGHT INTO MONDAY MORNING...MAINLY ALONG AND NORTH OF INTERSTATE 90 AND INTO MUCH OF NORTHWEST IOWA. SOME ACCUMULATION WILL BE POSSIBLE


that bites donkey doo doo. how much it look like?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1789096 said:


> Maybe he thought he didn't plow it


Maybe. Sometimes its hard to remember. After OCD posted he forgot three today I started questioning my own route. Its only been like two weeks but it felt like an eternity ago. I did notice most of the piles on my jobs didn't look any smaller than they did two weeks ago. Especially the ones we stacked. They are going to take quite a while. I also managed to ram one full force right out of the gate last night. I forgot they were hard as a rock. :crying:


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;1789102 said:


> Maybe. Sometimes its hard to remember. After OCD posted he forgot three today I started questioning my own route. Its only been like two weeks but it felt like an eternity ago. I did notice most of the piles on my jobs didn't look any smaller than they did two weeks ago. Especially the ones we stacked. They are going to take quite a while. I also managed to ram one full force right out of the gate last night. I forgot they were hard as a rock. :crying:


We have a pile at a dump site that was built with a blower so it's super dense. I think it will be there until June. I should start a betting pool.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1789102 said:


> Maybe. Sometimes its hard to remember. After OCD posted he forgot three today I started questioning my own route. Its only been like two weeks but it felt like an eternity ago. I did notice most of the piles on my jobs didn't look any smaller than they did two weeks ago. Especially the ones we stacked. They are going to take quite a while. I also managed to ram one full force right out of the gate last night. I forgot they were hard as a rock. :crying:


Yea mine still took up the same amount of parking spots just half the height


----------



## unit28

Not sure yet Jim....


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1789104 said:


> We have a pile at a dump site that was built with a blower so it's super dense. I think it will be there until June. I should start a betting pool.


Blower or even just stacked piles didn't change much especially if they weren't in direct sun.



qualitycut;1789105 said:


> Yea mine still took up the same amount of parking spots just half the height


I didn't see much of those on our jobs(a lot were stacked) but have noticed plenty around town. The problem with any pile right now when it keeps freezing at night is they just turn into ice. Pretty soon everyone will have giant ice blocks a foot tall.


----------



## NorthernProServ

One account that blows and drifts badly still has about 3' of snow on the ground .....its going to be a while til spring!


----------



## Camden

I took out flood insurance on my business for the second time in 10 years. I'm right on the banks of the Mississippi and there was one year when it got to within 50' of my back door (where my mechanical room is). After seeing that I'm not taking any chances. 

$400 for $250k coverage. It's cheap peace of mind.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;1789116 said:


> One account that blows and drifts badly still has about 3' of snow on the ground .....its going to be a while til spring!


a lot of mine still have 4'+


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1789118 said:


> I took out flood insurance on my business for the second time in 10 years. I'm right on the banks of the Mississippi and there was one year when it got to within 50' of my back door (where my mechanical room is). After seeing that I'm not taking any chances.
> 
> $400 for $250k coverage. It's cheap peace of mind.


That sounds like a bargain. I would think flooding could get ugly if the temps jump up quick. After a banner winter its a small price to pay to protect yourself.


----------



## NorthernProServ

From Dahl 
"
By the end of next week, there are indications that we could get back up into the 50s, with possibly even a spring thunderstorm or two. Now that's something to look forward to!"

Jackass ! 

Believe it when I see it .


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;1789131 said:


> From Dahl
> "
> By the end of next week, there are indications that we could get back up into the 50s, with possibly even a spring thunderstorm or two. Now that's something to look forward to!"
> 
> Jackass !
> 
> Believe it when I see it .


Tomorrow he will change it to a blizzard


----------



## qualitycut

Ok I believe tk now. A lot of snow melted on some of the drives around town. If a car drove on it the center's are black


----------



## wenzelosllc

NorthernProServ;1789116 said:


> One account that blows and drifts badly still has about 3' of snow on the ground .....its going to be a while til spring!


Luckily I get to see green growing grass tomorrow; Help keep me sane. Just hope the wind stays away. 9000+ sqft turf blankets make great sails. Don't get me started on all the staples we need to pull first either. Whew!


----------



## Camden

wenzelosllc;1789136 said:


> Luckily I get to see green growing grass tomorrow; Help keep me sane. Just hope the wind stays away. 9000+ sqft turf blankets make great sails. Don't get me started on all the staples we need to pull first either. Whew!


Golf course?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1789142 said:


> Golf course?


My memory might be failing but I thought he dabbled in Target Field Maintenance. Not 100% sure though. Opening day is coming up soon.:laughing:


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1789143 said:


> My memory might be failing but I thought he dabbled in Target Field Maintenance. Not 100% sure though. Opening day is coming up soon.:laughing:


Very cool. I used to work at Camden Yards in Baltimore back when I was a youngster. Great job, I really learned a lot.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1789145 said:


> Very cool. I used to work at Camden Yards in Baltimore back when I was a youngster. Great job, I really learned a lot.


Thats funny.....Your name is Camden and you worked at Camden. Nevermind, I think I get it now.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1789146 said:


> Thats funny.....Your name is Camden and you worked at Camden. Nevermind, I think I get it now.


You connected the dots!

So I've been meaning to ask, do you have any more main brushes for my sweeper laying around?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1789149 said:


> You connected the dots!
> 
> So I've been meaning to ask, do you have any more main brushes for my sweeper laying around?


No I don't. I do know where to get them way cheaper than Tennant though(At least the ones for our current machines). Right by our shop in Shakopee. Check craigs list. There was a guy selling a couple new brooms but they don't fit our machines.

Edit: Nevermind, found them on Craigslist and the won't work for you.


----------



## OC&D

Camden;1789145 said:


> Very cool. I used to work at Camden Yards in Baltimore back when I was a youngster. Great job, I really learned a lot.


I wrongly assumed a connection with the neighborhood in Minneapolis.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Sounds like they "might" have found debris from the missing plane in the ocean.


----------



## SnowGuy73

27° overcast calm. 

06:32


----------



## wenzelosllc

SSS Inc.;1789143 said:


> My memory might be failing but I thought he dabbled in Target Field Maintenance. Not 100% sure though. Opening day is coming up soon.:laughing:


Bingo. I don't want a year like last year where we need to clear soup off the field before a game (or two).

It's a nice little account that has plenty of perks though. Ha


----------



## cbservicesllc

wenzelosllc;1789189 said:


> Bingo. I don't want a year like last year where we need to clear soup off the field before a game (or two).
> 
> It's a nice little account that has plenty of perks though. Ha


That's awesome... who's jealous? This guy...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1789194 said:


> That's awesome... who's jealous? This guy...


Agreed, That's sweet!


----------



## wenzelosllc

cbservicesllc;1789194 said:


> That's awesome... who's jealous? This guy...


You might not be so jealous when you try to get approval/paid for material that was supposed to be already budgeted for but has some how been used up else where. Lmao


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nws update...


----------



## SnowGuy73

wenzelosllc;1789197 said:


> You might not be so jealous when you try to get approval/paid for material that was supposed to be already budgeted for but has some how been used up else where. Lmao


So you're a contractor there and not an employee?

I thought you meant you did it as a part time job time of thing..


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1789198 said:


> Nws update...


50's so dang close. Acccording to Dahl they are only a week away though


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1789203 said:


> 50's so dang close. Acccording to Dahl they are only a week away though


GFS map, next Thursday, 6 pm.

Mid 20's over the heart of eastern side of MN


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;1789203 said:


> 50's so dang close. Acccording to Dahl they are only a week away though


It's always a week away. So close yet so far.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Too much moisture around from all the melting snow.

We need a day or two of wind to dry things out.

Won't see sun for a while with all this low level moisture.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1789210 said:


> GFS map, next Thursday, 6 pm.
> 
> Mid 20's over the heart of eastern side of MN


Its going to be a struggle this year again to get clean ups done before mowing starts unless the weather dramatically changes soon.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1789214 said:


> Too much moisture around from all the melting snow.
> 
> We need a day or two of wind to dry things out.
> 
> Won't see sun for a while with all this low level moisture.


Yesterday everyone said mostly sunny for today and when I woke up they all say fog and fog advisories


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1789211 said:


> It's always a week away. So close yet so far.


Agreed!....


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1789220 said:


> Yesterday everyone said mostly sunny for today and when I woke up they all say fog and fog advisories


   

Clowns!


----------



## wenzelosllc

TKLAWN;1789211 said:


> It's always a week away. So close yet so far.


I think there's a song that goes something like that.


----------



## OC&D

I wonder what it got down to last night. Everything froze pretty hard here.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

wenzelosllc;1789230 said:


> I think there's a song that goes something like that.


The Fankie Valli and the Four Season's song "My eyes adored you, though I never laid a hand on you my eyes adored you. Like a million miles away from me you couldn't see how I adored you, so close, so close and yet so far."


----------



## MNPLOWCO

wenzelosllc;1789230 said:


> I think there's a song that goes something like that.


The song is 40 years old now. 1974.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1789233 said:


> I wonder what it got down to last night. Everything froze pretty hard here.


Hopefully it still gets up to the 43 degree predicted high for today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Channel 4 guy JUST said cloud cover over the whole state, clearing trend through midday, then clouds this evening.

Soooooo.. Clouds all day.


----------



## wenzelosllc

SnowGuy73;1789199 said:


> So you're a contractor there and not an employee?
> 
> I thought you meant you did it as a part time job time of thing..


Thats a complicated answer. I work there as an employee but I set my hours. I basically call the shots for what goes on in the landscape but not the field and I do get true contract work from them for certain things like mulch and some of the plants or any fab work. With the new healthcare laws though it might go to full contract so they can save money on benefits.

I wouldnt want to be in my coworkers position though; avg 50 hr weeks, 52 weeks/yr = seasonal part time, no beni's. Overtime = their PTO.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1789237 said:


> Channel 4 guy JUST said cloud cover over the whole state, clearing trend through midday, then clouds this evening.
> 
> Soooooo.. Clouds all day.


Sounds like yesterday, sun came out just in time for it to set.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

RAP has us in mid 30's all day


----------



## SnowGuy73

wenzelosllc;1789238 said:


> Thats a complicated answer. I work there as an employee but I set my hours. I basically call the shots for what goes on in the landscape but not the field and I do get true contract work from them for certain things like mulch and some of the plants or any fab work. With the new healthcare laws though it might go to full contract so they can save money on benefits.
> 
> I wouldnt want to be in my coworkers position though; avg 50 hr weeks, 52 weeks/yr = seasonal part time, no beni's. Overtime = their PTO.


I see. That would suck for him.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1789240 said:


> RAP has us in mid 30's all day


Well, that sucks!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

wenzelosllc;1789238 said:


> Thats a complicated answer. I work there as an employee but I set my hours. I basically call the shots for what goes on in the landscape but not the field and I do get true contract work from them for certain things like mulch and some of the plants or any fab work. With the new healthcare laws though it might go to full contract so they can save money on benefits.
> 
> I wouldnt want to be in my coworkers position though; avg 50 hr weeks, 52 weeks/yr = seasonal part time, no beni's. Overtime = their PTO.


That last sentence sounds like my life.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sun is out, sun is out!!!


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1789240 said:


> RAP has us in mid 30's all day


You should draw up some maps and ask us to sign up for your services,you could give us just enough info to think you know more than everyone else.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1789244 said:


> Sun is out, sun is out!!!


Jeez 10,000 posts.
You've gotta be kidding me!


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1789248 said:


> Jeez 10,000 posts.
> You've gotta be kidding me!


Ya...... I don't work too hard in the winter!


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1789249 said:


> Ya...... I don't work too hard in the winter!


They need to update you to "elite member" or something.
Maybe take it up with MJD.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1789251 said:


> They need to update you to "elite member" or something.
> Maybe take it up with MJD.


"no damn life" member is more like!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Really hoping this freezing rain doesn't tomorrow morning doesn't happen... I'm out salt!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1789237 said:


> Channel 4 guy JUST said cloud cover over the whole state, clearing trend through midday, then clouds this evening.
> 
> Soooooo.. Clouds all day.


Full sun here now


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1789255 said:


> Full sun here now


I'm back to clouds.:crying:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Time to head to the shop and see what kind of crap I can dump off at Fahey this year.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Sunny,
wind, calm or out of the N,W.
temp 24*F

3"-5" of wet slop predicted for tonight or early am Fri. 
70% chance


That last storm that we were suppose to et 10"+
we got a whopping 4.3"

&
We still have just over 3' on snow in the yard.


----------



## Greenery

SnoFarmer;1789261 said:


> We still have just over 3' on snow in the yard.


I was up by Devil track all last week and yeah its safe to say you guys won't be seeing bare ground for a bit.

The snow piles leading into our room were six feet tall.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1789258 said:


> Time to head to the shop and see what kind of crap I can dump off at Fahey this year.


And make room for more crap


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1789249 said:


> Ya...... I don't work too hard in the winter!


Cripes. What does that say about me??? I DO work hard and I'm at just under 9.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1789267 said:


> Cripes. What does that say about me??? I DO work hard and I'm at just under 9.


and you have another 1500 or so on RUBE Chat


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just talked with the insurance gal. Insurance is going up $1,000 but still cheaper than the other companies.

Guess I can't complain seeing as they've paid out $7,000 in repairs, and my '12 has been to the shop yet.

The white Grand Am that I backed into in the parking lot, they denied that claim.

Sooooo... That means the two cars that they paid out for were by other drivers.

Gotta work for myself.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;1789268 said:


> and you have another 1500 or so on RUBE Chat


Check out HotSpotOutdoors.


----------



## ryde307

For those up north I saw Shingobee township is taking mowing bids. I don't know details but it is near Leech lake.


----------



## Greenery




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

^------- map questing Leech Lake.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1789270 said:


> Check out HotSpotOutdoors.


I think I am banned for life over there. Its been a few years


----------



## SnowGuy73

Anyone know what long lake fire has?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1789266 said:


> And make room for more crap


That's a negative!


----------



## Greenery

SnowGuy73;1789258 said:


> Time to head to the shop and see what kind of crap I can dump off at Fahey this year.


Or you could be a stand up guy like Mnplowco. I'll take a Stander or two.

Let us know what you have. You must be selling snow and ice equipment also.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SnowGuy73;1789276 said:


> Anyone know what long lake fire has?


I know what they don't have...easy access to Highway 12.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1789278 said:


> Or you could be a stand up guy like Mnplowco. I'll take a Stander or two.
> 
> Let us know what you have. You must be selling snow and ice equipment also.


Won't be much, I don't think.

Truck I'm going to try to sell with the blade and Salter included.

I do have another 810 that I will sell.


----------



## Greenery

Drakeslayer;1789281 said:


> I know what they don't have...easy access to Highway 12.


No kidding, is that town dead yet. Went from driving through there daily to not having driven through there in three years.


----------



## SnowGuy73

House fire, off of old beach road.


----------



## Camden

He cut there door in and posted new pics.

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/grd/4382460145.html


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;1789292 said:


> He cut there door in and posted new pics.
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/grd/4382460145.html


How does it stay shut? How are those little hinges going to hold up? And the door is upside down if you ask me


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1789294 said:


> How does it stay shut? How are those little hinges going to hold up? And the door is upside down if you ask me


It's a good concepts, needs some fine tuning, like hose instead of ducking


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1789273 said:


>


Yeah that's about right! Lol


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1789296 said:


> It's a good concepts, needs some fine tuning, like hose instead of ducking


Needs more than that


----------



## qualitycut

Suns out here.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1789299 said:


> Suns out here.


Been out all day here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1789296 said:


> It's a good concepts, needs some fine tuning, like hose instead of ducking


Too many bends in the ducting.

4 minutes in and the rocks would be through that piping.

While everyone is always looking for a new/better thought, this ain't it. 

Jim is right, unless this doesn't dump. If it dumps, door needs to be hinged at the top.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1789302 said:


> Too many bends in the ducting.
> 
> 4 minutes in and the rocks would be through that piping.
> 
> While everyone is always looking for a new/better thought, this ain't it.
> 
> Jim is right, unless this doesn't dump. If it dumps, door needs to be hinged at the top.


Yea some home owner will buy it, Or maybe bedazzled.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1789303 said:


> Yea some home owner will buy it, Or maybe bedazzled.


Hope a home owner wouldn't be that dumb. A few hundred more and you can buy a new use able unit from fleet farm or similar place


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1789304 said:


> Hope a home owner wouldn't be that dumb. A few hundred more and you can buy a new use able unit from fleet farm or similar place


Yea I know but you know someone out there will.

39 and sunny


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1789303 said:


> Yea some home owner will buy it, Or maybe bedazzled.


Ha. You wish! My ultravac is the best bagger system out there. The Trac vac doesn't have sh!t on them.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

BossPlow614;1789306 said:


> Ha. You wish! My ultravac is the best bagger system out there. The Trac vac doesn't have sh!t on them.


You haven't used a navigator.


----------



## TKLAWN

BossPlow614;1789306 said:


> Ha. You wish! My ultravac is the best bagger system out there. The Trac vac doesn't have sh!t on them.


Have you used anything else?


----------



## SnoFarmer

Nice,
I opened your pic on my ipad, it made turning it over much easier:waving:

There calling for a cool, air-conditioned summer this year, so come back up this summer to get away from the heat.



Greenery;1789264 said:


> I was up by Devil track all last week and yeah its safe to say you guys won't be seeing bare ground for a bit.
> 
> The snow piles leading into our room were six feet tall.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1789310 said:


> Have you used anything else?


Best one I've used is ProTero out of New Hope.


----------



## BossPlow614

TKLAWN;1789310 said:


> Have you used anything else?


Yes. Ive ran a walker, (same as navigator basically) & for the high cost and slower speeds than a Lazer, even with making a side discharge for it, they dont compare. I've used trac vacs & proteros & I wasn't a fan because you're relying on a second engine.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1789313 said:


> Best one I've used is ProTero out of New Hope.


That's exactly why I asked, because the ultra vac is good but it's does have some flaws too.


----------



## PremierL&L

Leaving for AZ tonight is it going to stay dry around here while I'm gone?


----------



## qualitycut

PremierL&L;1789320 said:


> Leaving for AZ tonight is it going to stay dry around here while I'm gone?


Not sure where you are but probably no snow just rain and freezing rain tonight


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1789214 said:


> Too much moisture around from all the melting snow.
> 
> We need a day or two of wind to dry things out.
> 
> Won't see sun for a while with all this low level moisture.





jimslawnsnow;1789219 said:


> Its going to be a struggle this year again to get clean ups done before mowing starts unless the weather dramatically changes soon.


Yep, you both said it...


----------



## TKLAWN

PremierL&L;1789320 said:


> Leaving for AZ tonight is it going to stay dry around here while I'm gone?


No worries, I can have Bruce cover most of your stuff while your gone.


----------



## qualitycut

K went and looked at my neighbors mower. Its a 48 exmark. The heavier duty one dethatcher and bagger system. No hours but very little on the new motor. Bought it from a dealer. 18 hp kohler. Trailer is a 6.5 by 10 pj. 2100 still good deal?


----------



## Drakeslayer

Finally got my Artic Sectional T shirt today! I think I spun the wheel sometime last fall.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Camden;1789118 said:


> I took out flood insurance on my business for the second time in 10 years. I'm right on the banks of the Mississippi and there was one year when it got to within 50' of my back door (where my mechanical room is). After seeing that I'm not taking any chances.
> 
> $400 for $250k coverage. It's cheap peace of mind.


Exactly why it's so infuriating when these people are on tv saying they lost everything and don't have insurance


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1789324 said:


> K went and looked at my neighbors mower. Its a 48 exmark. The heavier duty one dethatcher and bagger system. No hours but very little on the new motor. Bought it from a dealer. 18 hp kohler. Trailer is a 6.5 by 10 pj. 2100 still good deal?


Zero turn or walk behind? How old is it?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1789313 said:


> Best one I've used is ProTero out of New Hope.


Your joking right?


----------



## PremierL&L

TKLAWN;1789323 said:


> No worries, I can have Bruce cover most of your stuff while your gone.


Dohkay! We plow in the cities was kind of concerned about Sunday night.


----------



## cbservicesllc

wenzelosllc;1789238 said:


> Thats a complicated answer. I work there as an employee but I set my hours. I basically call the shots for what goes on in the landscape but not the field and I do get true contract work from them for certain things like mulch and some of the plants or any fab work. With the new healthcare laws though it might go to full contract so they can save money on benefits.
> 
> *I wouldnt want to be in my coworkers position though; avg 50 hr weeks, 52 weeks/yr = seasonal part time, no beni's. Overtime = their PTO.*


Ummmm... that doesn't sound legal...


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SnowGuy73;1789198 said:


> Nws update...


Salt run baby!!! Need to use up some of the stuff


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1789328 said:


> Your joking right?


No. I HATE my UltraVac.

Now......with that said...... I'm a believer that a bagger is only as good as the mower it's on.

I would MUCH rather have my Kubota running than Exmarks, but that's another story.


----------



## SnoFarmer

What is irritating is they rebuild in the flood plain, over and over.

If you build in a flood plain you should responsible for your loss.

Why should the rest of us pay higher rates to cover their losses?
And or why should we feel sorry for them?
They chose to build and or live there.



NICHOLS LANDSCA;1789326 said:


> Exactly why it's so infuriating when these people are on tv saying they lost everything and don't have insurance


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1789313 said:


> Best one I've used is ProTero out of New Hope.


I've heard good things


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1789327 said:


> Zero turn or walk behind? How old is it?


Zero turn not sure the year it a little older.


----------



## TKLAWN

PremierL&L;1789329 said:


> Dohkay! We plow in the cities was kind of concerned about Sunday night.


Jeez it was a joke, I haven't talked to him in months.
If we do get anything I surly could do the stuff out this way.
Nws says system is less than impressive. Go and don't worry about it.


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1789338 said:


> Zero turn not sure the year it a little older.


That's the one with the trailer for really cheap? If so, buy it. My only complaint with 48" ztr's is the deck is right about the same width as the wheels and you can miss stripes of grass if you arent watching on the right side which was annoying.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

BossPlow614;1789315 said:


> Yes. Ive ran a walker, (same as navigator basically) & for the high cost and slower speeds than a Lazer, even with making a side discharge for it, they dont compare. I've used trac vacs & proteros & I wasn't a fan because you're relying on a second engine.


I'll do laps around you on the navigator when bagging


----------



## BossPlow614

jimslawnsnow;1789341 said:


> I'll do laps around you on the navigator when bagging


If the leaves/grass are dry, the ultravac is awesome. 
But having a nav/walker as a unit for just clean ups is expensive & imo they arent great for mowing.


----------



## SnoFarmer

The work around, you lay them off, or fire them.
then recall them or rehire for the summer.
then you do it again in the fall.
but.
The law does not provide a statutory definition of these types of workers.

Part-time workers may also be those who only work during certain parts of the year. Part-time work is treated for all practical purposes in the same way as full-time work under federal law, specifically, the Fair Labor Standards Act (FLSA) applies to both types of workers in the same way.

the catch,
The U.S. Department of Labor uses a definition of 34 or fewer hours a week as part-time work,
but(lol)



cbservicesllc;1789330 said:


> Ummmm... that doesn't sound legal...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1789324 said:


> K went and looked at my neighbors mower. Its a 48 exmark. The heavier duty one dethatcher and bagger system. No hours but very little on the new motor. Bought it from a dealer. 18 hp kohler. Trailer is a 6.5 by 10 pj. 2100 still good deal?


I'd say yeah. Value the trailer at 1000-1100 then the mower is only 1000. You could get almost that for the bagger and dethatcher


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1789340 said:


> That's the one with the trailer for really cheap? If so, buy it. My only complaint with 48" ztr's is the deck is right about the same width as the wheels and you can miss stripes of grass if you arent watching on the right side which was annoying.


Yea I'm a fan of 52in decks.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SnoFarmer;1789334 said:


> What is irritating is they rebuild in the flood plain, over and over.
> 
> If you build in a flood plain you should responsible for your loss.
> 
> Why should the rest of us pay higher rates to cover their losses?
> And or why should we feel sorry for them?
> They chose to build and or live there.


There is that. How's that go? Do the same thing over and over expecting a different outcome


----------



## jimslawnsnow

BossPlow614;1789342 said:


> If the leaves/grass are dry, the ultravac is awesome.
> But having a nav/walker as a unit for just clean ups is expensive & imo they arent great for mowing.


Mows great. I didn't buy it new. Paid less than an ultra vac for it. You saw it on lawn site if you looked at a navigator or ex mark thread from the guy I bought it from. Flatlander42 is the one I bought it from.

It bags wet/dry/frosty/frozen/snowed on leaves with ease


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1789345 said:


> I'd say yeah. Value the trailer at 1000-1100 then the mower is only 1000. You could get almost that for the bagger and dethatcher


Yea I figure the set up is worth 3500-4. Trailer will be for sale


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnoFarmer;1789343 said:


> The work around, you lay them off, or fire them.
> then recall them or rehire for the summer.
> then you do it again in the fall.
> but.
> The law does not provide a statutory definition of these types of workers.
> 
> Part-time workers may also be those who only work during certain parts of the year. Part-time work is treated for all practical purposes in the same way as full-time work under federal law, specifically, the Fair Labor Standards Act (FLSA) applies to both types of workers in the same way.
> 
> the catch,
> The U.S. Department of Labor uses a definition of 34 or fewer hours a week as part-time work,
> but(lol)


Yeah, but he said 52 weeks a year... and overtime is overtime, over 40 and they get time and a half... DOLI is pretty clear on that...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1789350 said:


> Yea I figure the set up is worth 3500-4. Trailer will be for sale


If it were a 12'-14' I'd be all over it


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1789341 said:


> I'll do laps around you on the navigator when bagging


Is that the one with the controls in the middle?


----------



## Camden

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1789326 said:


> Exactly why it's so infuriating when these people are on tv saying they lost everything and don't have insurance


I was surprised to see how cheap it is. The one thing people need to remember is that it takes 30 days for the policy to kick into affect. My agent said that he receives dozens of calls every time a flood occurs from homeowners who already have flooded homes. Like they expect insurance to cover their losses before they actually have coverage!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1789353 said:


> Is that the one with the controls in the middle?


Yes. Easier than people think


----------



## SnoFarmer

I agree the OT has to be paid on any hrs over 40.

"The federal overtime provisions are contained in the Fair Labor Standards Act (FLSA). Unless exempt, employees covered by the Act must receive overtime pay for hours worked over 40 in a workweek at a rate not less than time and one-half their regular rates of pay. There is no limit in the Act on the number of hours employees aged 16 and older may work in any workweek. The Act does not require overtime pay for work on Saturdays, Sundays, holidays, or regular days of rest, unless overtime is worked on such days."



cbservicesllc;1789351 said:


> Yeah, but he said 52 weeks a year... and overtime is overtime, over 40 and they get time and a half... DOLI is pretty clear on that...


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnoFarmer;1789357 said:


> I agree the OT has to be paid on any hrs over 40.
> 
> "The federal overtime provisions are contained in the Fair Labor Standards Act (FLSA). Unless exempt, employees covered by the Act must receive overtime pay for hours worked over 40 in a workweek at a rate not less than time and one-half their regular rates of pay. There is no limit in the Act on the number of hours employees aged 16 and older may work in any workweek. The Act does not require overtime pay for work on Saturdays, Sundays, holidays, or regular days of rest, unless overtime is worked on such days."


And that is why I am looking at putting a couple key employees on the fluctuating work week method... Calculate base salary, let's say 700 a week which equates to 17.50 an hour for 40 hours, each hour over 40 they get half time or 8.75. The best thing you can do since "salary" is not applicable to blue collar workers...


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Camden;1789354 said:


> I was surprised to see how cheap it is. The one thing people need to remember is that it takes 30 days for the policy to kick into affect. My agent said that he receives dozens of calls every time a flood occurs from homeowners who already have flooded homes. Like they expect insurance to cover their losses before they actually have coverage!


Hey ya insurance man I need insurance I just got in an accident, little late. People are so stupid. My step dad own an insurance agency, you should hear the stories. If anyone needs insurance let me know, one of my brothers works there too. He's right in Moundsview. 
37 and sunny


----------



## SnoFarmer

The FLSA does not define full-time employment or part-time employment. This is a matter generally to be determined by the employer. Whether an employee is considered full-time or part-time does not change the application of the FLSA.

a lot of the weeks worked, come from unions, if you work so many weeks you are then put on a probationary period.

The seasonal, usually effects migrant farm workers.



it's warming up nicely.
37,4*F


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Quality....mm. Hurry, buy it, haul it to Fahey and double your money.


----------



## SnoFarmer

You got it....
I don't see any problem.



cbservicesllc;1789358 said:


> And that is why I am looking at putting a couple key employees on the fluctuating work week method... Calculate base salary, let's say 700 a week which equates to 17.50 an hour for 40 hours, each hour over 40 they get half time or 8.75. The best thing you can do since "salary" is not applicable to blue collar workers...


----------



## wenzelosllc

cbservicesllc;1789330 said:


> Ummmm... that doesn't sound legal...


Like was said the employer can determine full vs part time. It was an oversight from the first year since the grounds crew was only supposed to work 7 months or so (still over the definition for seasonal limits). They put bids out for snow but decided to keep the crew instead. No one ever upstairs ever took note. On the other hand I think it may be slightly illegal considering other employees who could be considered equals from other departments get benefits and all the other perks.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1789358 said:


> And that is why I am looking at putting a couple key employees on the fluctuating work week method... Calculate base salary, let's say 700 a week which equates to 17.50 an hour for 40 hours, each hour over 40 they get half time or 8.75. The best thing you can do since "salary" is not applicable to blue collar workers...


So overtime they would make less than the regular salary but are guaranteed 700 a week year round?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1789354 said:


> Like they expect insurance to cover their losses before they actually have coverage!


Sounds a lot like where our health care system is headed.

Is lawn site broken??????


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1789370 said:


> Sounds a lot like where our health care system is headed.
> 
> Is lawn site broken??????


no. pulls right up for me

http://www.lawnsite.com/


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm back to moving snow piles in the tractor.

Need the air on in the cab today.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1789377 said:


> I'm back to moving snow piles in the tractor.
> 
> Need the air on in the cab today.


surprised anyone wants that done


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1789377 said:


> I'm back to moving snow piles in the tractor.
> 
> Need the air on in the cab today.


I'm surprised people want that done with how late in the season it is.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1789370 said:


> Is lawn site broken??????


I don't think they get it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1789384 said:


> I don't think they get it.


I agree.... Just bit my tongue.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1789384 said:


> I don't think they get it.


I don't get it.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

jimslawnsnow;1789379 said:


> surprised anyone wants that done


Just got a call for pile pushbacks for a semi to unload this am. Sometimes
they still need room.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Must be some type of dry humer in here today


----------



## MNPLOWCO

qualitycut;1789388 said:


> I don't get it.


Lawnsite just moved here.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

jimslawnsnow;1789391 said:


> Must be some type of dry humer in here today


Humer....mmmm Humor maybe


----------



## jimslawnsnow

MNPLOWCO;1789392 said:


> Lawnsite just moved here.


Its because we're in a transional phase. Plus none of us talk over there


----------



## jimslawnsnow

MNPLOWCO;1789393 said:


> Humer....mmmm Humor maybe


I have band aids on my fingers. Thought I hit the correct word on auto correct


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1789394 said:


> Its because we're in a transional phase. Plus none of us talk over there


Yea everyone over there has a ******** comment for every question


----------



## Camden

What is this "Lawnsite" you speak of?


----------



## MNPLOWCO

jimslawnsnow;1789396 said:


> I have band aids on my fingers. Thought I hit the correct word on auto correct


Sorry, a dry humer (hummer) was making me laugh.:laughing:


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1789377 said:


> I'm back to moving snow piles in the tractor.
> 
> Need the air on in the cab today.


Be careful they might get pissed when it all melts next week and not pay you. Been there done that off to court we go


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1789402 said:


> Be careful they might get pissed when it all melts next week and not pay you. Been there done that off to court we go


You know all customers could use that excuse. Eventually it will all melt and not have to pay. Or the grass will die in the fall so they don't need to pay rhr mowing bill. Never heard of something so absurd. I can't wait to hear what the judge has to say


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1789402 said:


> Be careful they might get pissed when it all melts next week and not pay you. Been there done that off to court we go


Mine is at an "institutional" location.

Not worried about getting paid.


----------



## ryde307

If anyone is near Redwing.
2014 Grass Mowing, Trimming and Related Lawn Care Services
Type & Structure:	Service Contract, Non-Building Construction

Location:	Red Wing, MN 55066
Bids Due:	03/28/2014 at 4:00 PM

Scope of Work:	Request for proposals to provide grass mowing, trimming and related lawn care services at various private property locations. Services to be provided beginning April 1, 2014 thru March 31, 2015

Contact is:
Rose Hanson, Red Wing, City of
(651) 385-3650, [email protected]


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1789406 said:


> If anyone is near Redwing.
> 2014 Grass Mowing, Trimming and Related Lawn Care Services
> Type & Structure:	Service Contract, Non-Building Construction
> 
> Location:	Red Wing, MN 55066
> Bids Due:	03/28/2014 at 4:00 PM
> 
> Scope of Work:	Request for proposals to provide grass mowing, trimming and related lawn care services at various private property locations. Services to be provided beginning April 1, 2014 thru March 31, 2015
> 
> Contact is:
> Rose Hanson, Red Wing, City of
> (651) 385-3650, [email protected]


Think they would pay in nickels so I could stop at Treasure Island on the way home?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1789406 said:


> If anyone is near Redwing.
> 2014 Grass Mowing, Trimming and Related Lawn Care Services
> Type & Structure:	Service Contract, Non-Building Construction
> 
> Location:	Red Wing, MN 55066
> Bids Due:	03/28/2014 at 4:00 PM
> 
> Scope of Work:	Request for proposals to provide grass mowing, trimming and related lawn care services at various private property locations. Services to be provided beginning April 1, 2014 thru March 31, 2015
> 
> Contact is:
> Rose Hanson, Red Wing, City of
> (651) 385-3650, [email protected]


Oh, and if you see something near the NE metro....how about you just PM me that info instead of posting it in a public forum.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1789409 said:


> Oh, and if you see something near the NE metro....how about you just PM me that info instead of posting it in a public forum.


I don't post everything I see. Most of what I see though it Iowa, the dakotas, and up north. If anyone was looking for commercial landscape install work though I could show you more than you could handle.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1789413 said:


> I don't post everything I see. Most of what I see though it Iowa, the dakotas, and up north. If anyone was looking for commercial landscape install work though I could show you more than you could handle.


Yeah, those are the spots I normally see as well.

Had 3 emails today looking for estimates, turned them down.

I'm REALLY leaning towards just going back to mow-n-go for the city and school district and bail on the rest.

Me and 2 guys.

Although those properties I sent you to last fall have me interested in doing their rooftops, something different anyways.

Plus the "scenery" is nice around these rooftops and lounging areas.


----------



## Camden

ryde307;1789413 said:


> I don't post everything I see. Most of what I see though it Iowa, the dakotas, and up north. If anyone was looking for commercial landscape install work though I could show you more than you could handle.


And make sure you keep the location of where you're finding these jobs to yourself


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1789370 said:


> Sounds a lot like where our health care system is headed.
> 
> Is lawn site broken??????


Yep! Sorry folks, park's closed, moose out front shoulda told ya...


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;1789413 said:


> I don't post everything I see. Most of what I see though it Iowa, the dakotas, and up north. If anyone was looking for commercial landscape install work though I could show you more than you could handle.


Somewhere around Williston maybe?


----------



## ryde307

Camden;1789418 said:


> And make sure you keep the location of where you're finding these jobs to yourself


I see them in alot of places. I'm not looking to share any of those though. Assuming you see them also.

I'm not hiding anything special most have 0 mowing work or anything most on here would be interested in. Only small outlying towns are the ones that have any mowing.


----------



## PremierL&L

Well Harvard won there went my Bracket son of a!


----------



## qualitycut

Lwnmrr 
44 and sunny


----------



## unit28

sunny for now......
not sure where they're talking about
along I-94....? heavy snow band on east side going into WI


THIS STORM WILL QUICKLY MATURE AND SPREAD A BAND OF
MODERATE TO HEAVY SNOW ACROSS NORTHERN MN. 

CONFIDENCE IS HIGH THAT
PRECIP WILL OCCUR ALONG AND NORTH OF I-94...
SO HAVE INCREASED POPS TO CATEGORICAL IN THAT REGION.

A WARM NOSE...AS EVIDENT BY THE +0C LINE ON THE 0-3KM MAX T
LAYER...WILL CAUSE THE SNOWFALL TO MELT INITIALLY ALOFT...WHILE
SURFACE TEMPS LINGER NEAR 30S. THIS SETUP WILL FAVOR LIGHT FREEZING
RAIN OVERNIGHT...WITH ICE ACCUMULATIONS OF CLOSE TO A TENTH OF AN
INCH ACROSS THE NORTHWESTERN PART OF THE CWA. FORECAST SOUNDINGS
SHOW THIS QUICKLY CHANGING OVER TO SNOW AS THE DEEP FORCING
ARRIVES...AND EXPECT A QUICK BURST OF HEAVY SNOW TO BLOSSOM ON RADAR
AFTER MIDNIGHT TONIGHT AND MOVE INTO WESTERN WISCONSIN BY EARLY
FRIDAY MORNING WHICH WILL DISRUPT THE MORNING COMMUTE. A FEW LIGHT
SNOW SHOWERS ARE POSSIBLE ON THE BACK SIDE OF THIS SYSTEM AS THE
COLD FRONT MOVES THROUGH THE REGION. FORECAST SOUNDINGS SHOW
NORTHWEST WIND GUSTS OF 25 TO 35MPH...ESPECIALLY ACROSS WESTERN MN.
THIS COLD AIR WILL KEEP TEMPERATURES WELL BELOW THE SEASONAL AVERAGE
HEADING INTO THE EXTENDED PERIOD.


----------



## unit28

one of the better precipitation type radars here......

http://mp1.met.psu.edu/~fxg1/WXTYPE/loop25nc.html


----------



## jimslawnsnow

earlier lundeen auction said the new Germany auction was on hold. now I don t see them even mention it on their web site


----------



## CGLC

Does anyone know a reliable company that fixes spray tanks ( lesco herbicide tank) ? I’ve used Paul’s mower medic , but have had some bad experiences with him.


----------



## qualitycut

Any own a dingo type machine? Back to debating on a dingo type and wheeled machine , dingo and tracked skid or just a tracked skid. I may have been thinking to far ahead or thinking of growing into the machine. I just dont know if its to big.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CGLC;1789476 said:


> Does anyone know a reliable company that fixes spray tanks ( lesco herbicide tank) ? I've used Paul's mower medic , but have had some bad experiences with him.


Minnesota Wanner maybe? I'm just not sure how much service they do...


----------



## wenzelosllc

qualitycut;1789477 said:


> Any own a dingo type machine? Back to debating on a dingo type and wheeled machine , dingo and tracked skid or just a tracked skid. I may have been thinking to far ahead or thinking of growing into the machine. I just dont know if its to big.


Don't own but I have used a dingo quite a bit along with a MT52. Like both of them and they are good for fenced/ small backyards. Can be a little under powered/weighted for some things. Probably will get one this year or next.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1789419 said:


> Yep! Sorry folks, park's closed, moose out front shoulda told ya...


Hahahahah!

Aaaaalways!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1789474 said:


> earlier lundeen auction said the new Germany auction was on hold. now I don t see them even mention it on their web site


April 21st, 28th something like that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CGLC;1789476 said:


> Does anyone know a reliable company that fixes spray tanks ( lesco herbicide tank) ? I've used Paul's mower medic , but have had some bad experiences with him.


Minnesota wanner in st Louis park/Edina.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Calling Mr. Green...........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1789489 said:


> April 21st, 28th something like that.


pretty darn late


----------



## qualitycut

wenzelosllc;1789485 said:


> Don't own but I have used a dingo quite a bit along with a MT52. Like both of them and they are good for fenced/ small backyards. Can be a little under powered/weighted for some things. Probably will get one this year or next.


Yea I rent dingos a lot as Gertens rent them. I just can't make up my mind if a t590 is to big for what I need


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1789493 said:


> pretty darn late


Agreed. Everyone will have their equipment well before then.


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## wenzelosllc

qualitycut;1789494 said:


> Yea I rent dingos a lot as Gertens rent them. I just can't make up my mind if a t590 is to big for what I need


Did you say you had projects lined up already that would need either one in particular? I don't know your typical work site but for me the bigger machine is what I would go with and I ccould use it in winter more than the dingo. Easy enough to rent a smaller one.


----------



## ryde307

wenzelosllc;1789507 said:


> Did you say you had projects lined up already that would need either one in particular? I don't know your typical work site but for me the bigger machine is what I would go with and I ccould use it in winter more than the dingo. Easy enough to rent a smaller one.


I would agree. Dingo size machines are good at a few things but lack in alot of uses.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1789504 said:


>


I went to post this and forgot


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1789504 said:


>


I like that! Keep the snow away. We had our one event, I'm now officially over winter and want spring!!!!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You saying I should load up all the salt I have left?


----------



## qualitycut

wenzelosllc;1789507 said:


> Did you say you had projects lined up already that would need either one in particular? I don't know your typical work site but for me the bigger machine is what I would go with and I ccould use it in winter more than the dingo. Easy enough to rent a smaller one.


That was my original thinking but I don't want to be in a situation where I get a full size and end up always renting a dingo


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1789514 said:


> You saying I should load up all the salt I have left?


The locals don't seem to concerned.

I'm hoping for all rain.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have about 22 bags of salt left.

Wouldn't mind using it up so I don't have to store it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bad news. Looks like winter won't leave this year.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1789528 said:


> The locals don't seem to concerned.
> 
> I'm hoping for all rain.


Hope in one hand crap in the other.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Well that sucks!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1789534 said:


> Hope in one hand crap in the other.


I know....

Were screwed.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1789536 said:


> I know....
> 
> Were screwed.


Story of the winter right there.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1789541 said:


> Story of the winter right there.


Right you are sir.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1789529 said:


> I have about 22 bags of salt left.
> 
> Wouldn't mind using it up so I don't have to store it.


I have about 40ton of salt and about 10 ton of salt sand. Hope I don't have to store too much.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1789543 said:


> Right you are sir.


I'm surprised that there's not a different category for you with over 10k posts


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like Eden prairie is done.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1789547 said:


> I'm surprised that there's not a different category for you with over 10k posts


Ya, we discussed that this morning.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1789549 said:


> Ya, we discussed that this morning.


Must have read over that. Also need more after like 4k or 5k too


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1789557 said:


> Must have read over that. Also need more after like 4k or 5k too


Agreed!.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dahl has a chance of snow every day again this coming week except next Thursday....

Damn it this guy is a clown!!!


----------



## banonea

Decided to grab the wife and head to Dimond Joe casino in Iowa for the night....... have fun with the snow boys.


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;1789563 said:


> Decided to grab the wife and head to Dimond Joe casino in Iowa for the night....... have fun with the snow boys.


Nice, have fun.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1789561 said:


> Dahl has a chance of snow every day again this coming week except next Thursday....
> 
> Damn it this guy is a clown!!!


He said it won't amount to much. I'm sure we'll get 5 12" snows back to back


----------



## Camden

ryde307;1789424 said:


> I see them in alot of places. I'm not looking to share any of those though. Assuming you see them also.
> 
> I'm not hiding anything special most have 0 mowing work or anything most on here would be interested in. Only small outlying towns are the ones that have any mowing.


I have no problem sharing leads with the guys who contribute to this thread but I'd hate for a lurker to poach the information and use it against one of us.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1789563 said:


> Decided to grab the wife and head to Dimond Joe casino in Iowa for the night....... have fun with the snow boys.


Hey now this is a public forum


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;1789568 said:


> I have no problem sharing leads with the guys who contribute to this thread but I'd hate for a lurker to poach the information and use it against one of us.


I forget there's lurkers since they don't post


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1789567 said:


> He said it won't amount to much. I'm sure we'll get 5 12" snows back to back


Such a toad he is!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1789570 said:


> I forget there's lurkers since they don't post


I'd bet there are as many if not more of them then us!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1789577 said:


> I'd bet there are as many if not more of them then us!


I'm sure there are way more. How many of us post regularly? 15? Maybe a few more when it snows


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1789583 said:


> I'm sure there are way more. How many of us post regularly? 15? Maybe a few more when it snows


Ya, that's true.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1789577 said:


> I'd bet there are as many if not more of them then us!


Oh yeah... at least... all they want is weather info from Unit and SSS and the comedic styles of Lwnmwrman...


----------



## SnoFarmer

430 (130 members & 300 guests)
looking at the weather forum.....


----------



## Drakeslayer

And 20 of the 130 are from Minnesota.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Troopers said they caught him driving a giant piece of construction equipment down a Duluth sidewalk drunk.

They caught him around 3:30 a.m. near Superior Street and Michigan Avenue and said he was more than twice the legal limit.

Lunde has been charged with theft of a motor vehicle, possession of stolen property and second-degree DWI.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Drakeslayer;1789589 said:


> And 20 of the 130 are from Minnesota.


People just want to know how they can be like us


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;1789570 said:


> I forget there's lurkers since they don't post


You should see how many PMs I get when I make a post saying that I've got a cell tower that needs plowing. Lots of guys I've never seen a post from send me something.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1789586 said:


> Oh yeah... at least... all they want is weather info from Unit and SSS and the comedic styles of Lwnmwrman...


Dick!........


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnoFarmer;1789590 said:


> Troopers said they caught him driving a giant piece of construction equipment down a Duluth sidewalk drunk.
> 
> They caught him around 3:30 a.m. near Superior Street and Michigan Avenue and said he was more than twice the legal limit.
> 
> Lunde has been charged with theft of a motor vehicle, possession of stolen property and second-degree DWI.


Hahahahah.

Nice!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

So the question is to presalt or wait?? If I presalt we will get 2" if I wait we will get freezing rain at 6am and I'll be scrambling and be sitting in rush hour traffic


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1789597 said:


> So the question is to presalt or wait?? If I presalt we will get 2" if I wait we will get freezing rain at 6am and I'll be scrambling and be sitting in rush hour traffic


Wait for it to happen.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Um, North Branch has 1-3" for tomorrow morning.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1789491 said:


> Calling Mr. Green...........


Yes?......


----------



## wenzelosllc

SnoFarmer;1789590 said:


> Troopers said they caught him driving a giant piece of construction equipment down a Duluth sidewalk drunk.
> 
> They caught him around 3:30 a.m. near Superior Street and Michigan Avenue and said he was more than twice the legal limit.
> 
> Lunde has been charged with theft of a motor vehicle, possession of stolen property and second-degree DWI.


Nice. People never cease to amaze me.

Ever see the video of the drunk guy on the scissor lift?

'Sir why don't you come down so we can talk about this?'
'No' 
Man proceeds to raise the platform.
FD shows up and releases hydraulic override and brings him down.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ian just said up to an inch tonight/tomorrow.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1789599 said:


> Um, North Branch has 1-3" for tomorrow morning.


You'd think it would melt


----------



## wenzelosllc

SnowGuy73;1789602 said:


> Ian just said up to an inch tonight/tomorrow.


.....

....

*sigh*


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1789600 said:


> Yes?......


How's your wife feeling?


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1789602 said:


> Ian just said up to an inch tonight/tomorrow.


I didn't get half of what polar plunge was talking about.


----------



## SnowGuy73

wenzelosllc;1789604 said:


> .....
> 
> ....
> 
> *sigh*


Guess I better check the weather for here.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1789606 said:


> How's your wife feeling?


Just fine. Why?????


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS says less than half inch tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

.4" on the hourly.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1789611 said:


> Just fine. Why?????


Heard your call around 15:00 for the "possibly intoxicated female" that was disoriented.


----------



## BossPlow614

Camden;1789593 said:


> You should see how many PMs I get when I make a post saying that I've got a cell tower that needs plowing. Lots of guys I've never seen a post from send me something.


Now thats shocking. Too bad they cant make this thread private until you have a certain amt of posts in it.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1789614 said:


> Heard you call around 15:00 for the "possibly intoxicated female" that was disoriented.


My wife doesn't drink. Atleast the drunk was at the bar.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1789613 said:


> .4" on the hourly.


You trust them right?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1789616 said:


> My wife doesn't drink. Atleast the drunk was at the bar.


Haha.

I can't believe you guys get called to that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1789617 said:


> You trust them right?


My guess.... 0.0" or 2.4"


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1789619 said:


> Haha.
> 
> I can't believe you guys get called to that.


Sounded like she had more mental problems then anything else. But I wasn't on the call.


----------



## qualitycut

The first inch melted last time and it wasn't as warm or sunny the day before


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1789622 said:


> Sounded like she had more mental problems then anything else. But I wasn't on the call.


Ah, 10-4.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1789624 said:


> The first inch melted last time and it wasn't as warm or sunny the day before


I like your thinking.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

https://scontent-b-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/t1.0-9/1231327_741922369174561_1046408056_n.png


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I've had it.... just PM'd MJD. I'm THROUGH WITH THIS!!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1789633 said:


> I've had it.... just PM'd MJD. I'm THROUGH WITH THIS!!!!


With what? Did I miss something?


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1789633 said:


> I've had it.... just PM'd MJD. I'm THROUGH WITH THIS!!!!


What's this about?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Nothing really. Just wanted to rile it up in here a bit.

I can't get the subscriptions to stop for this thread and it's crashing my email.

I literally get 100-200 emails a day from this thread.

Asked him if he can unsubscribe me from all threads (this is really the only one that gets me).

I stopped the Canadian emails, but can't stop this one....





WHAT DID I CREATE?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Only 35* here but it feels nice


----------



## Ccl

We use them on landscape renovations for removing rock from the beds. Grinding stumps auger holes if we can not get the track skid in. Few things they are great atQUOTE=qualitycut;1789477]Any own a dingo type machine? Back to debating on a dingo type and wheeled machine , dingo and tracked skid or just a tracked skid. I may have been thinking to far ahead or thinking of growing into the machine. I just dont know if its to big.[/QUOTE]


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1789637 said:


> Nothing really. Just wanted to rile it up in here a bit.
> 
> I can't get the subscriptions to stop for this thread and it's crashing my email.
> 
> Not sure why. I turned mine off way back in December. Had several thousand maybe more. Took a few hours to delete them
> 
> I literally get 100-200 emails a day from this thread.[/
> QUOTE]
> 
> I don't know why you can't. I turned mine off way back in December. Had several thousand. Took a few hours to sort through and delete them


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Think we'll get to 3000 pages before next season?


----------



## BossPlow614

Mine only sends an email after each time I check the page. I'll only get one email if someone replies & I dont go to the page.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

jimslawnsnow;1789642 said:


> Think we'll get to 3000 pages before next season?


That shouldn't be hard to do


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1789643 said:


> Mine only sends an email after each time I check the page. I'll only get one email if someone replies & I dont go to the page.


Um.... if I'm at 9000 posts, I'm pretty sure I'm checking the page.

Guess that shows how much of a life I have to get 100-200 emails / day.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1789644 said:


> That shouldn't be hard to do


But once it gets to 40 and sunny this thread dies


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I wonder..... I just went to thread tools again.

BUT.... if I click on an email to go to the thread, I wonder if that automatically re-subscribes you to the thread?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

BossPlow614;1789643 said:


> Mine only sends an email after each time I check the page. I'll only get one email if someone replies & I dont go to the page.


When I had mine on it sent me an email no matter what. So if there's 200 posts that day, that's how many I got


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1789641 said:


> LwnmwrMan22;1789637 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing really. Just wanted to rile it up in here a bit.
> 
> I can't get the subscriptions to stop for this thread and it's crashing my email.
> 
> Not sure why. I turned mine off way back in December. Had several thousand maybe more. Took a few hours to delete them
> 
> I literally get 100-200 emails a day from this thread.[/
> QUOTE]
> 
> I don't know why you can't. I turned mine off way back in December. Had several thousand. Took a few hours to sort through and delete them
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, so far I've deleted like 1000.
> 
> It's not hard on my email provider's server, I just search plowsite, then send them all to the trash, but a week later and my email is crashing again.
Click to expand...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1789647 said:


> I wonder..... I just went to thread tools again.
> 
> BUT.... if I click on an email to go to the thread, I wonder if that automatically re-subscribes you to the thread?


Dunno I never tried it. I just keep it open on a tab


----------



## Camden

Can't you generate a filter that automatically deletes emails you don't want? I'm pretty sure I've done that before.


----------



## cbservicesllc

cbservicesllc;1789586 said:


> Oh yeah... at least... all they want is weather info from Unit and SSS and the comedic styles of Lwnmwrman...





SnowGuy73;1789594 said:


> Dick!........


I say that with the utmost respect of course! :salute:


----------



## Drakeslayer

Track loaders on SCI channel. How it made.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Drakeslayer;1789653 said:


> Track loaders on SCI channel. How it made.


They had Fisher plows earlier today. Spelled it ploughs


----------



## qualitycut

Novak Weather
3 minutes ago*
Latest computer model data hinting @ 1"-2" of heavy snow in the MSP metro between 7am-10am FRI. Be prepared.


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;1789653 said:


> Track loaders on SCI channel. How it made.


That was filmed in Grand Rapids, wasn't it?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1789622 said:


> Sounded like she had more mental problems then anything else. But I wasn't on the call.


Had one of those today... thought her house was on fire...


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1789654 said:


> They had Fisher plows earlier today. Spelled it ploughs


Ha! I saw that!


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1789655 said:


> Novak Weather
> 3 minutes ago*
> Latest computer model data hinting @ 1"-2" of heavy snow in the MSP metro between 7am-10am FRI. Be prepared.


Hahaha... he wants this soooooo bad...


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1789657 said:


> Had one of those today... thought her house was on fire...


Did she light it?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1789661 said:


> Did she light it?


No... it was nothing... but she "smelled something like burning.... and there's a haze once in awhile when that light is on... and the dryer smells bad... and the neighbor had a real bad gas leak one time... and her cousin died last week in that fire in Robbinsdale (actually it was Mpls...)..."


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1789659 said:


> Hahaha... he wants this soooooo bad...


I'm thinking we're not going to get any snow?


----------



## andersman02

Yeah where the neck is all this snow talk coming from? Last time I checked was 10% tonight and 50% chance of less than half tomorrow...
Guys are freakin me out


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1789666 said:


> I'm thinking we're not going to get any snow?


Nothing to amount to anything the low is 32


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1789666 said:


> I'm thinking we're not going to get any snow?


Low is 29 and it's supposed to start rising around daybreak... nothing is supposed to really get going until after 5 or 6AM... and the high is 40 tomorrow...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This is probably what he is concerned about.


----------



## DDB

LwnmwrMan22;1789670 said:


> This is probably what he is concerned about.


The 00z GFS puts out even more precip


----------



## SSS Inc.

Winter's over. Bet on it. payup


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1789670 said:


> This is probably what he is concerned about.


Hmmm... that's kind of impressive


----------



## NorthernProServ

DDB;1789672 said:


> The 00z GFS puts out even more precip


And pretty close to north metro


----------



## NorthernProServ

lots of moisture on the radar in Dakotas


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1789674 said:


> Winter's over. Bet on it. payup


I hate when you say this.


----------



## DDB

qualitycut;1789679 said:


> I hate when you say this.


Me too.....


----------



## qualitycut

Guys remember the last snow the temp the day of was low 30s and the first couple hours melted on contact. I wouldn't worry.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Setting alarm for 5am, better not wake up to any surprises.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1789684 said:


> Setting alarm for 5am, better not wake up to any surprises.


I think you'll be fine.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

NorthernProServ;1789684 said:


> Setting alarm for 5am, better not wake up to any surprises.


Doing the same


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1789674 said:


> Winter's over. Bet on it. payup


Oh come on...


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1789684 said:


> Setting alarm for 5am, better not wake up to any surprises.


Same here...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1789682 said:


> Guys remember the last snow the temp the day of was low 30s and the first couple hours melted on contact. I wouldn't worry.


I still have 2" of snow where I didn't plow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1789690 said:


> Same here...


You guys all worry too much!


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1789674 said:


> Winter's over. Bet on it. payup


And you missed breakfast all winter!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1789691 said:


> I still have 2" of snow where I didn't plow.


Yea everyone here plowed though so it will melt. My neighbors north facing concrete drive was all gone by noon. Even the pile from where he shoveled right in front of his garage.


----------



## SnowGuy73

36° clear calm

00:00


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I suppose I should turn off the PS4???


----------



## OC&D

I'm going to bed and I'm not setting a flipping alarm!

Nighty night!


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1789697 said:


> I'm going to bed and I'm not setting a flipping alarm!
> 
> Nighty night!


Good call....


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1789697 said:


> I'm going to bed and I'm not setting a flipping alarm!
> 
> Nighty night!


Agreed!.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ummmm.... GFS, next Friday, it's at 10" and still going up off the chart!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1789700 said:


> Ummmm.... GFS, next Friday, it's at 10" and still going up off the chart!!


Yep... saw that too... dang you SSS!

At least the met gen doesn't show anything until 12z (7AM now that we're in Daylight Savings Time)...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Did I miss something in the weather for tonight?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

North Branch which was at 1-3" earlier, is now at less than an inch.

Going to bed.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1789704 said:


> North Branch which was at 1-3" earlier, is now at less than an inch.
> 
> Going to bed.......


I was at less than an inch... now I'm at less than a half and NWS raised the low to 33... not too worried now... must be clouds moving in...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1789706 said:


> I was at less than an inch... now I'm at less than a half and NWS raised the low to 33... not too worried now... must be clouds moving in...


I told ya.........


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1789700 said:


> Ummmm.... GFS, next Friday, it's at 10" and still going up off the chart!!


It will change.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1789706 said:


> I was at less than an inch... now I'm at less than a half and NWS raised the low to 33... not too worried now... must be clouds moving in...


See, you worry too much!


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1789708 said:


> It will change.


Agreed!....


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1789709 said:


> See, you worry too much!


I know, I know...


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1789706 said:


> I was at less than an inch... now I'm at less than a half and NWS raised the low to 33... not too worried now... must be clouds moving in...


Earlier I saw clear skies but the temp has dropped to 32 already. I'm hoping Novak is wrong & our resident forecaster Nowack is right about winter is over.


----------



## qualitycut

Only thing I'm worrying about is my sleep schedule is screwed up again if I can be sleeping by 3 I will be happy


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1789714 said:


> Earlier I saw clear skies but the temp has dropped to 32 already. I'm hoping Novak is wrong & our resident forecaster Nowack is right about winter is over.


He was kidding I think.


----------



## Advantage

qualitycut;1789715 said:


> Only thing I'm worrying about is my sleep schedule is screwed up again if I can be sleeping by 3 I will be happy


That's my problem too. Can't get to sleep til around 4am lately. It doesn't help that we have 2-4" on the way today.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1789715 said:


> Only thing I'm worrying about is my sleep schedule is screwed up again if I can be sleeping by 3 I will be happy


I hear ya there...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1789714 said:


> Earlier I saw clear skies but the temp has dropped to 32 already. I'm hoping Novak is wrong & our resident forecaster Nowack is right about winter is over.


I'm at 29.


----------



## SnowGuy73

33° calm clouds. 

06:33


----------



## SnowGuy73

Not a flake or adrop falling here.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1789700 said:


> Ummmm.... GFS, next Friday, it's at 10" and still going up off the chart!!


Is that up in the metro and north? I have a high of 46 for Friday. Didn't unit say he had a high of 60 for around then?


----------



## wenzelosllc

SnowGuy73;1789613 said:


> .4" on the hourly.


I must have been still half asleep when I read this. I saw 4 without the dot. Heart skipped a beat. Good thing I looked out the window before reading on because you guys we're throwing out all kinds of things I didn't like to hear.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

33 and cloudy down here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Next Friday...

http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckar...10&compaction=on&mean_mt=on&max_mt=on&mean=on

It has come down now, which it will probably continue to come down.

Just that time of year where SSS usually throws this stuff out.

He must REALLY be in spring mode!


----------



## jimslawnsnow




----------



## SnowGuy73

wenzelosllc;1789752 said:


> I must have been still half asleep when I read this. I saw 4 without the dot. Heart skipped a beat. Good thing I looked out the window before reading on because you guys we're throwing out all kinds of things I didn't like to hear.


Haha. If the decimal point hadn't been there, I'd have used more colorful language!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1789756 said:


>


Tommy not having much luck in March here.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1789755 said:


> Next Friday...
> 
> http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckar...10&compaction=on&mean_mt=on&max_mt=on&mean=on
> 
> It has come down now, which it will probably continue to come down.
> 
> Just that time of year where SSS usually throws this stuff out.
> 
> He must REALLY be in spring mode!


And then he says the initial run was usually right and ends up right back up there...


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1789756 said:


>


And he concedes...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Well... NWS is jumping on the bandwagon early this time around (last line of the weather story)

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/wxstory.php?site=mpx


----------



## TKLAWN

Couple 13-14 drips here.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1789763 said:


> Well... NWS is jumping on the bandwagon early this time around (last line of the weather story)
> 
> http://www.crh.noaa.gov/wxstory.php?site=mpx


Oh come on already. Anyone ever notice we get precipitation on Tuesdays and Fridays?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Barlows 7 day looks a lot different then dahls did last night.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1789765 said:


> Oh come on already. Anyone ever notice we get precipitation on Tuesdays and Fridays?


Yup................


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1789768 said:


> Barlows 7 day looks a lot different then dahls did last night.


What did it show?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1789772 said:


> What did it show?


Monday and Thursday only for precip.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1789773 said:


> Monday and Thursday only for precip.


Barlow just said cold for Friday and Saturday for next week. Guess we'll get a bunch of snow when the cold front moves in


----------



## SnowGuy73

I have 37 sleet balls here. Melting on contact.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Next Friday's storm is a HUGE storm right now on the GFS.

I think it's THE one.

If it gets us as snow, the way it looks right now, it'll be a storm worthy of March storm lore.

If it hits as rain, it'll close out the winter season.

If it'll hit late enough, it'll keep people away and prices low at Fahey.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1789778 said:


> Next Friday's storm is a HUGE storm right now on the GFS.
> 
> I think it's THE one.
> 
> If it gets us as snow, the way it looks right now, it'll be a storm worthy of March storm lore.
> 
> If it hits as rain, it'll close out the winter season.
> 
> If it'll hit late enough, it'll keep people away and prices low at Fahey.


Where does it appear to hit?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Wow 2 more posts and I'm at 2000


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1789778 said:


> Next Friday's storm is a HUGE storm right now on the GFS.
> 
> I think it's THE one.
> 
> If it gets us as snow, the way it looks right now, it'll be a storm worthy of March storm lore.
> 
> If it hits as rain, it'll close out the winter season.
> 
> If it'll hit late enough, it'll keep people away and prices low at Fahey.


Doh K..........


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1789780 said:


> Wow 2 more posts and I'm at 2000


Make it happen!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1789782 said:


> Make it happen!


OK I will. 1 more. Bad thing is I'll sit at 2000 club member forever


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1789783 said:


> OK I will. 1 more. Bad thing is I'll sit at 2000 club member forever


Here we go !


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1789784 said:


> Here we go !


We all at once should pm MJD about getting some different levels for ones who post a ton. And yes this 2000 and top of the page


----------



## wenzelosllc

Just started snowing in Minneapolis downtown. Just about freezing for temp. Goody


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1789785 said:


> We all at once should pm MJD about getting some different levels for ones who post a ton. And yes this 2000 and top of the page


Nice job, congrats!


----------



## wenzelosllc

SnowGuy73;1789758 said:


> Haha. If the decimal point hadn't been there, I'd have used more colorful language!


Ya never know, some people at this point are pretty calm about posting that kind of stuff. Mostly probably because they know its wrong. Ha


----------



## SnowGuy73

wenzelosllc;1789787 said:


> Just started snowing in Minneapolis downtown. Just about freezing for temp. Goody


Ground is warm, I have 40° for a high today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

wenzelosllc;1789790 said:


> Ya never know, some people at this point are pretty calm about posting that kind of stuff. Mostly probably because they know its wrong. Ha


Good point!


----------



## OC&D

Nothing's happening here, it's just cloudy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Precip only lasted about 5 minutes here.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Aperently it's slippery, the garbage man just ate sh*t


----------



## wenzelosllc

SnowGuy73;1789803 said:


> Precip only lasted about 5 minutes here.


That's what ended up happening. Stopped by the time I ran into the building and came back out. Ground looks like it never happened.


----------



## SnowGuy73

wenzelosllc;1789816 said:


> That's what ended up happening. Stopped by the time I ran into the building and came back out. Ground looks like it never happened.


About the same here. The only reason I knew it happened is looking at the table on my patio.


----------



## SnoFarmer

It just started snowing at around 6am and it's still snowing. (1/4 " so far)
Looks like I'll be heading out soon.
Hope to get a plow in before it turns to rain?

temp 29*F


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1789807 said:


> Aperently it's slippery, the garbage man just ate sh*t


Probably re-freeze from last night.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Huge cotton balls falling here


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1789822 said:


> Huge cotton balls falling here


Really, cool!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Jim.........

You were asking about Radde auction, they want you to bring your items to the auction on the 12th or the 24th of April.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1789827 said:


> Jim.........
> 
> You were asking about Radde auction, they want you to bring your items to the auction on the 12th or the 24th of April.


Looks like most of the stuff is on the 24th right now.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1789829 said:


> Looks like most of the stuff is on the 24th right now.


ok. I just didn't see it. stuff wont bring squat being that we SHOULD be doing clean ups


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So you guys don't have anything that looks like.......










My temps just dropped 5 degrees. Was at 34, now at 29.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Sunny in shakopee.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.dot.state.mn.us/tmc/trafficinfo/cameras_map.html

Check out the northern-most traffic cam on 35, see what you guys are missing out on.

We aren't even into the darkest of greens on the radar yet.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Only lasted maybe 10 minutes here. Just got off the phone with a buddy in forest lake and he said it was snowing like crazy


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sun is trying to come out here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1789831 said:


> ok. I just didn't see it. stuff wont bring squat being that we SHOULD be doing clean ups


Stand by for the link.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1789845 said:


> Only lasted maybe 10 minutes here. Just got off the phone with a buddy in forest lake and he said it was snowing like crazy


That was you on the phone???


----------



## SnowGuy73

http://www.lundeenauctionsales.com/


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I don't see any rain for me.

NWS changed the forecast about 20 minutes ago. Rain likely, mainly before noon.

They need to look at traffic cams. 

This really isn't all that hard.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1789842 said:


> http://www.dot.state.mn.us/tmc/trafficinfo/cameras_map.html
> 
> Check out the northern-most traffic cam on 35, see what you guys are missing out on.
> 
> We aren't even into the darkest of greens on the radar yet.


That sucks! :salute:


----------



## SnowGuy73

I thought Novak took out all the snow for the metro today?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1789848 said:


> Stand by for the link.


ok. standing by. never mind. I see you got it


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1789842 said:


> http://www.dot.state.mn.us/tmc/trafficinfo/cameras_map.html
> 
> Check out the northern-most traffic cam on 35, see what you guys are missing out on.
> 
> We aren't even into the darkest of greens on the radar yet.


Atleast you can get rid of your salt.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1789853 said:


> I thought Novak took out all the snow for the metro today?


He's so off he changes it an hour before he should have left it in.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1789855 said:


> Atleast you can get rid of your salt.


All of my salting accounts are in WBL or St. Paul.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1789853 said:


> I thought Novak took out all the snow for the metro today?


Hey cut him a break, he said forecasting in March is difficult:crying:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1789850 said:


> http://www.lundeenauctionsales.com/


dang their web site sucks. no info and you can click on the pics, but what good is that?


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1789857 said:


> All of my salting accounts are in WBL or St. Paul.


Well, so much for that them.
How much snow do you have?


----------



## ryde307

Does anyone do mowing in Iowa? Maybe some of you far south guys get down there.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1789849 said:


> That was you on the phone???


Maybe, I was only half paying attention to the conversation


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So far we are just dabbling with snow that wants to be rain.


----------



## ryde307

Quality a buddy has a Bobcat mt52 with 450 hrs he is looking to sell. Has a bucket and the footplate also an auger for extra $. Looking for around 10k.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1789868 said:


> So far we are just dabbling with snow that wants to be rain.


doesn't look like the snow is too deep there. most of what around here in the yard is 3' deep yet. do have some that is 5'. and none of these are piles. its naturally fallen or wind blown


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1789856 said:


> He's so off he changes it an hour before he should have left it in.


Did he really?

Hahahahaha!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1789860 said:


> dang their web site sucks. no info and you can click on the pics, but what good is that?


Agreed!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1789872 said:


> doesn't look like the snow is too deep there. most of what around here in the yard is 3' deep yet. do have some that is 5'. and none of these are piles. its naturally fallen or wind blown


This is what has fallen this morning.

We too have the same in the yards.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1789880 said:


> Did he really?
> 
> Hahahahaha!


Yeah, remember....

"Fortunately for the communte, I've pulled all snow out of the forecast this morning".


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1789890 said:


> Yeah, remember....
> 
> "Fortunately for the communte, I've pulled all snow out of the forecast this morning".


I thought you meant he changed it again.


----------



## Greenery

SnowGuy73;1789850 said:


> http://www.lundeenauctionsales.com/


 So is one of those auctions supposed to replace the "annual lawn equipment auction"?

Which one is it?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sun was only out for about an hour here but what a difference. Water is really running down the street.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1789905 said:


> So is one of those auctions supposed to replace the "annual lawn equipment auction"?
> 
> Which one is it?


The 12th or 24th.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

sunny and 37 here


----------



## Greenery

Snow- have you been running a Stander x?

I'm curious if they are as solid as the regular standers I've been running.

What's the goods on them.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Flurries falling here again


----------



## qualitycut

Maybe Novaks metro is actually the cities in the metro as in borders downtown which he would be right.. 


Ryde I may be interested still deciding what I'm going to buy. Pm his info


----------



## Camden

I got a sidewalk run out of this morning's snow. North facing walks had a solid inch but in other areas there was nothing. I just used the sweeper and that cleaned it up nicely.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sun is back!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1789912 said:


> Snow- have you been running a Stander x?
> 
> I'm curious if they are as solid as the regular standers I've been running.
> 
> What's the goods on them.


Negative, negative, negative...... I run the ZKs

I have not run one, demoed one and I hated it. I know about three guys in the business that have run them and hated them. I sold a 52" ZK Stander to one of them last fall, and I see there are a ton of them for sale on Craigslist so I'm assuming they suck as much as I thought they did.

JMO.


----------



## SnowGuy73

42° sunny calm. 

11:19


----------



## qualitycut

6℃ sunny 
1124


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just talked to my dad. 

Not good.

His wound isn't healing, starting to hurt more than before the surgery and he won't go back to the doctor.

If he wasn't 6'2 and 260, I would hit him over the head and drag him in.

We told him in no uncertain terms to either go to the urgent care or I was going to call a welfare check on him.



**** edit.... they just called back, they are heading in to urgent care.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1789936 said:


> Just talked to my dad.
> 
> Not good.
> 
> His wound isn't healing, starting to hurt more than before the surgery and he won't go back to the doctor.
> 
> If he wasn't 6'2 and 260, I would hit him over the head and drag him in.
> 
> We told him in no uncertain terms to either go to the urgent care or I was going to call a welfare check on him.


Or tell him urgent care or possible amputation.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1789937 said:


> Or tell him urgent care or possible amputation.


Yeah, drag him in. Amputation is a real possibility if things get out of hand.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Does it have to get cold again........ So nice out, although I will take about 10° warmer.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1789939 said:


> Yeah, drag him in. Amputation is a real possibility if things get out of hand.


Agreed..........


----------



## unit28

Didn't know where my last night's forecast was going to be
Somewhere along I-94 before going into WISCONSIN....
is where the snowband would be in our CWA

Is what it said


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sam is hanging around with Dahl to much too!

Right now next Thursday looks minor but we need to watch it, could be bigger!

What a ratings hhore!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Lunch!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Coulds are moving in, wind is picking up, depression setting in.....


----------



## andersman02

For anyone taking off vinyl or decals or in my case DOT red/white reflective tape from the entire truck.

Use 3m adhesive remover from o reiliys. Stuff works unbelievably well


----------



## jimslawnsnow

44 and sunny here. Breezy. Smells like spring though


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1789936 said:


> Just talked to my dad.
> 
> Not good.
> 
> His wound isn't healing, starting to hurt more than before the surgery and he won't go back to the doctor.
> 
> If he wasn't 6'2 and 260, I would hit him over the head and drag him in.
> 
> We told him in no uncertain terms to either go to the urgent care or I was going to call a welfare check on him.
> 
> **** edit.... they just called back, they are heading in to urgent care.


remember if he is KO the ambulance will take him. There for you don't have to carry him.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1789945 said:


> Sam is hanging around with Dahl to much too!
> 
> Right now next Thursday looks minor but we need to watch it, could be bigger!
> 
> What a ratings hhore!


NWS has in the Haz Weather Outlook to look for possibility of several inches of accumulating snow.


----------



## qualitycut

Iooks like the snows just spinning up by Duluth.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1789974 said:


> NWS has in the Haz Weather Outlook to look for possibility of several inches of accumulating snow.


sweet!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1789974 said:


> NWS has in the Haz Weather Outlook to look for possibility of several inches of accumulating snow.


Wow, opposite of Novak. They are way out front.

FYI, Its not going to snow. By midweek there will be an unexpected warm up with full sun.

On another note: My wife was coming out of the carwash this morning and while she was almost all the way out of the dryer thingy a car flies by and almost hits her with a guy on the hood! She took off to follow them until the guy flew off and the car sped away. Turns out the guys stole a tank of gas and the guy on the hood tried to stop him.  Of course my wife forgot her phone or she could have captured it. Still not sure why she went into cop mode and took off after them.


----------



## Camden

andersman02;1789960 said:


> For anyone taking off vinyl or decals or in my case DOT red/white reflective tape from the entire truck.
> 
> Use 3m adhesive remover from o reiliys. Stuff works unbelievably well


Good to know. You just spray it on?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1789978 said:


> Wow, opposite of Novak. They are way out front.
> 
> FYI, Its not going to snow. By midweek there will be an unexpected warm up with full sun.
> 
> On another note: My wife was coming out of the carwash this morning and while she was almost all the way out of the dryer thingy a car flies by and almost hits her with a guy on the hood! She took off to follow them until the guy flew off and the car sped away. Turns out the guys stole a tank of gas and the guy on the hood tried to stop him.  Of course my wife forgot her phone or she could have captured it. Still not sure why she went into cop mode and took off after them.


That's crazy


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1789978 said:


> Wow, opposite of Novak. They are way out front.
> 
> FYI, Its not going to snow. By midweek there will be an unexpected warm up with full sun.
> 
> On another note: My wife was coming out of the carwash this morning and while she was almost all the way out of the dryer thingy a car flies by and almost hits her with a guy on the hood! She took off to follow them until the guy flew off and the car sped away. Turns out the guys stole a tank of gas and the guy on the hood tried to stop him.  Of course my wife forgot her phone or she could have captured it. Still not sure why she went into cop mode and took off after them.


Detective Mrs SSS


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1789974 said:


> NWS has in the Haz Weather Outlook to look for possibility of several inches of accumulating snow.


Doh K........


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1789936 said:


> Just talked to my dad.
> 
> Not good.
> 
> His wound isn't healing, starting to hurt more than before the surgery and he won't go back to the doctor.
> 
> If he wasn't 6'2 and 260, I would hit him over the head and drag him in.
> 
> We told him in no uncertain terms to either go to the urgent care or I was going to call a welfare check on him.
> 
> **** edit.... they just called back, they are heading in to urgent care.


Good on the edit... he needs to go in


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1789978 said:


> Wow, opposite of Novak. They are way out front.
> 
> FYI, Its not going to snow. By midweek there will be an unexpected warm up with full sun.
> 
> On another note: My wife was coming out of the carwash this morning and while she was almost all the way out of the dryer thingy a car flies by and almost hits her with a guy on the hood! She took off to follow them until the guy flew off and the car sped away. Turns out the guys stole a tank of gas and the guy on the hood tried to stop him.  Of course my wife forgot her phone or she could have captured it. Still not sure why she went into cop mode and took off after them.


How did that end for the guy on the hood who flew off? That would have been crazy to see


----------



## ryde307

Camden;1789979 said:


> Good to know. You just spray it on?


Heat gun and brake cleaner works also.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My dad is in emergency now, not because of something life threatening, just that's where they are addressing his needs.

He will be admitted, and once he's in his room we are going up there.

Sounds like he'll be in for 2-3-4 days, eventually probably having a skin graft to finally close up the surgical area.

He's really really down. Thought for sure he was finally on the mend.

Short of having his achilles redone, he's basically starting over.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1789988 said:


> My dad is in emergency now, not because of something life threatening, just that's where they are addressing his needs.
> 
> He will be admitted, and once he's in his room we are going up there.
> 
> Sounds like he'll be in for 2-3-4 days, eventually probably having a skin graft to finally close up the surgical area.
> 
> He's really really down. Thought for sure he was finally on the mend.
> 
> Short of having his achilles redone, he's basically starting over.


Sorry to hear that. Hoping for a speeding recovery.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1789988 said:


> My dad is in emergency now, not because of something life threatening, just that's where they are addressing his needs.
> 
> He will be admitted, and once he's in his room we are going up there.
> 
> Sounds like he'll be in for 2-3-4 days, eventually probably having a skin graft to finally close up the surgical area.
> 
> He's really really down. Thought for sure he was finally on the mend.
> 
> Short of having his achilles redone, he's basically starting over.


That's too bad. Infections suck. Wife had a bad one after c section 7 years ago


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1789988 said:


> My dad is in emergency now, not because of something life threatening, just that's where they are addressing his needs.
> 
> He will be admitted, and once he's in his room we are going up there.
> 
> Sounds like he'll be in for 2-3-4 days, eventually probably having a skin graft to finally close up the surgical area.
> 
> He's really really down. Thought for sure he was finally on the mend.
> 
> Short of having his achilles redone, he's basically starting over.


Sorry to hear, but good he's getting it taken care of... positive thoughts your way


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1789986 said:


> Heat gun and brake cleaner works also.


That's what I've always used as well.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1789988 said:


> My dad is in emergency now, not because of something life threatening, just that's where they are addressing his needs.
> 
> He will be admitted, and once he's in his room we are going up there.
> 
> Sounds like he'll be in for 2-3-4 days, eventually probably having a skin graft to finally close up the surgical area.
> 
> He's really really down. Thought for sure he was finally on the mend.
> 
> Short of having his achilles redone, he's basically starting over.


Tell him he better recover fast mowing is right around the corner.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1789986 said:


> Heat gun and brake cleaner works also.


I know carb cleaner works when someone decides to write on you with permanent marker after a couple to many


----------



## NorthernProServ

NWS says a storm is brewing for Thursday into Friday


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1789985 said:


> How did that end for the guy on the hood who flew off? That would have been crazy to see


She said it was just like a movie. The car took a hard right turn and the guy lost his grip and flew off and hit the ground. That's when she stopped her pursuit and aided the victim.  I guess he was pretty shook up. I'm guessing he stood in front of it to stop the guy and he took off leaving no choice but to jump on.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Latest run of the GFS is pushing it south.

I might have to run down and help bano this time.

Problem is, GFS shows temps at or below zero in the area for lows.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Remember last night the light blue was the one spiked over 10", then 6.5"?

Now it's flatlined.....

http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckar...12&compaction=on&mean_mt=on&max_mt=on&mean=on


----------



## andersman02

Camden;1789979 said:


> Good to know. You just spray it on?


Spray it on, let it dry, spray on again and start going to town while it is still wet, thats what worked best for me



ryde307;1789986 said:


> Heat gun and brake cleaner works also


heat gun didnt help to much, didnt try brake cleaner though. This was some beefy glue from some beefy reflective tape



qualitycut;1789999 said:


> I know carb cleaner works when someone decides to write on you with permanent marker after a couple to many


Seems like this is an ongoing thing for you? maybe invest in some stock in 3M....

Carb cleaner worked the 2nd best, id rate it at 3/10



Lwnmwrman22;1789988 said:


> My dad is in emergency now, not because of something life threatening, just that's where they are addressing his needs.
> 
> He will be admitted, and once he's in his room we are going up there.
> 
> Sounds like he'll be in for 2-3-4 days, eventually probably having a skin graft to finally close up the surgical area.
> 
> He's really really down. Thought for sure he was finally on the mend.
> 
> Short of having his achilles redone, he's basically starting over.


Hope all is well with everything, been a rough year for you!

No more multiquote, way to much work


----------



## BossPlow614

NorthernProServ;1790000 said:


> NWS says a storm is brewing for Thursday into Friday


F that, I'm sick of winter now.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

BossPlow614;1790007 said:


> F that, I'm sick of winter now.


Hopefully it pushes into Iowa


----------



## qualitycut

ID red is the best chemical for about anything, its only sold commercialy though.


----------



## BossPlow614

jimslawnsnow;1790009 said:


> Hopefully it pushes into Iowa


Yes I agree. I hope it's all rain.

"Clowns!" 
"We're screwed!"
"Doh-kay!"
Etc. Etc.

:laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1790007 said:


> F that, I'm sick of winter now.


Finally..........


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1790002 said:


> Latest run of the GFS is pushing it south.
> 
> I might have to run down and help bano this time.
> 
> Problem is, GFS shows temps at or below zero in the area for lows.


How bad am I going to be hit....


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1790009 said:


> Hopefully it pushes into Iowa


I'll take it, would like a couple more pushes this month.


----------



## unit28

BossPlow614;1790012 said:


> Yes I agree. I hope it's all rain.
> 
> "Clowns!"
> "We're screwed!"
> "Doh-kay!"
> 
> *"oh boy......"*
> Etc. Etc.
> 
> :laughing:


my adendum......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1790026 said:


> I'll take it, would like a couple more pushes this month.


I thought you posted a while back that most of your stuff was contracted?


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1790030 said:


> I thought you posted a while back that most of your stuff was contracted?


It is but I make $1500.00 every time it snows 2"....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1790031 said:


> It is but I make $1500.00 every time it snows 2"....


Well kinda you do


----------



## unit28

ever look in the upper atmosphere ?

-40* temps at the 500mb level 
and moving southward

going to be awhile before something can push it back?
for how big a chunk of ccold air it is


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1790032 said:


> Well kinda you do


I have 3 accounts that are per push, also it makes my monthly accounts feel they are getting there money's worth on their contact.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1790035 said:


> ever look in the upper atmosphere ?
> 
> -40* temps at the 500mb level
> and moving southward
> 
> going to be awhile before something can push it back?
> for how big a chunk of ccold air it is


So what's that mean? It'll be cold for while?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1790038 said:


> So what's that mean? It'll be cold for while?


I think so...... Highs early week are in the 20's f.....


----------



## unit28

for me yes,
Possibly -1 to 3* Early Sunday
maybe into the 30's by next Wd night into Thur morning


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1790042 said:


> for me yes,
> Possibly -1 to 3* Early Sunday
> maybe into the 30's by next Wd night into Thur morning


So then if its suppose to warm up so much where's the snow coming from


----------



## unit28

next Thursday starts out as snow then switch to rain....


Partly cloudy with a chance of snow in the morning... then mostly cloudy with a chance of rain...possibly mixed with snow in the afternoon. Highs in the upper 30s. Chance of precipitation 30 percent.


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;1790044 said:


> So then if its suppose to warm up so much where's the snow coming from


isentropic lift.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yuhas is back to having snow almost everyday... Clown!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Finally going to pick up the ford 6.0. Hope this wiring harness fixes all so I get rid of the dang thing


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Had a orthopedic Dr appointment today. Went back at 330. Walked out at 430 unseen. So damn mad. He skipped appointments taking 345,4&415 before me. Mine. Was at 330. Had to make another with a different doc.


----------



## unit28

out.........


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1790035 said:


> ever look in the upper atmosphere ?
> 
> -40* temps at the 500mb level
> and moving southward
> 
> going to be awhile before something can push it back?
> for how big a chunk of ccold air it is


Oh boy.....


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1790051 said:


> Finally going to pick up the ford 6.0. Hope this wiring harness fixes all so I get rid of the dang thing


Best thing I did was get rid of the 6.0 I had


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1790045 said:


> next Thursday starts out as snow then switch to rain....
> 
> Partly cloudy with a chance of snow in the morning... then mostly cloudy with a chance of rain...possibly mixed with snow in the afternoon. Highs in the upper 30s. Chance of precipitation 30 percent.


That'll change


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1790050 said:


> Yuhas is back to having snow almost everyday... Clown!


Biggest clown next to Ian IMO. Like a puppet on a string.


----------



## TKLAWN

Polarismalibu;1790071 said:


> Best thing I did was get rid of the 6.0 I had


buy a Duramax, best move ever.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1790071 said:


> Best thing I did was get rid of the 6.0 I had


Sure has a ton of power now


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;1790077 said:


> buy a Duramax, best move ever.


He just bought a new 6.7 ford diesel from qualities dad


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;1790080 said:


> He just bought a new 6.7 ford diesel from qualities dad


Must have missed that.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;1790083 said:


> Must have missed that.


Posted pics too. Looks just like qualities


----------



## PremierL&L

TKLAWN;1790077 said:


> buy a Duramax, best move ever.


Would have to agree.


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;1790097 said:


> Posted pics too. Looks just like qualities


Ya, it's all coming to me now.


----------



## PremierL&L

TKLAWN;1790102 said:


> Ya, it's all coming to me now.


Glad to see you can remember something.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1790097 said:


> Posted pics too. Looks just like qualities


Similar to qualities


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;1790102 said:


> Ya, it's all coming to me now.


Old age kicking in already?lol


----------



## OC&D

Finally caught up in here......

I hope they're able to get your dad's infection under control Lmrr, that's serious business. I'm glad he finally caved and went in.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1790108 said:


> Similar to qualities


In a round about way similar. I suppose I'll have to get a matching one too!!


----------



## TKLAWN

PremierL&L;1790107 said:


> Glad to see you can remember something.


I have a selective memory. How's your bracket?


----------



## PremierL&L

TKLAWN;1790113 said:


> I have a selective memory. How's your bracket?


No love for my Nebraska Cornhuskers pick?


----------



## TKLAWN

PremierL&L;1790115 said:


> No love for my Nebraska Cornhuskers pick?


Well depends, would you rather go to the NCAA tournament and get drilled In the first round or go to the NIT and spend big fat stacks of booster provided cash??payup


----------



## PremierL&L

TKLAWN;1790113 said:


> I have a selective memory. How's your bracket?


No love for my Nebraska Cornhuskers pick?


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1790102 said:


> Ya, it's all coming to me now.


old age gets the best of them.


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;1790123 said:


> old age gets the best of them.


Killed one to many brain cells.


----------



## CGLC

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/cto/4357559931.html


----------



## CGLC

Wait this might top the last one.

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/cto/4381375218.html


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1790111 said:


> Finally caught up in here......
> 
> I hope they're able to get your dad's infection under control Lmrr, that's serious business. I'm glad he finally caved and went in.


Just got back from the hospital.

He's got 5 different infections, they have 3 antibiotics going in now through the IV.

He'll be in until at least Monday.

Somewhat interesting to watch the reactions of the medical staff the first time they see it....

"Whoa" "wow, pardon me, but that's gross" etc.


----------



## banonea

CGLC;1790140 said:


> Wait this might top the last one.
> 
> https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/cto/4381375218.html


Got one like that, 1500, 270,000 with a western new Tranny last year, pound for pound, plows better than every other truck I own....


----------



## CGLC

What do the other trucks you own look like lol. 

Thats crazy I have never been that lucky with older trucks.


----------



## banonea

CGLC;1790146 said:


> What do the other trucks you own look like lol.
> 
> Thats crazy I have never been that lucky with older trucks.


04 Silverado and 11 f350 and neither will outlast the 2000 Silverado 1500 with a 4.8ltr. Not sure what it is with that truck but it will do stuff that would trash other trucks.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1790148 said:


> 04 Silverado and 11 f350 and neither will outlast the 2000 Silverado 1500 with a 4.8ltr. Not sure what it is with that truck but it will do stuff that would trash other trucks.


how did you do last night at the casino?


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1790151 said:


> how did you do last night at the casino?


Made 500.00, went to the pool then lost it all plus 35.00 but had a good time. Haven't played craps in a long time. ...


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1790152 said:


> Made 500.00, went to the pool then lost it all plus 35.00 but had a good time. Haven't played craps in a long time. ...


That's my favorite game I wish it was available in mn. Or maybe I don't


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/grq/4370353185.html

cabelas has their own tractors?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/grd/4382460145.html

he reduced the price!


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1790153 said:


> That's my favorite game I wish it was available in mn. Or maybe I don't


Dimond Joe is only 3 miles across the border in Iowa from albert Lee


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1790154 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/grq/4370353185.html
> 
> cabelas has their own tractors?


Yup, had them for a while now.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1790159 said:


> Yup, had them for a while now.


I go to cabelas maybe once a year at most. never really payed much attention. just shocked me that's all


----------



## SnowGuy73

I never knew until now that kstp broadcasts on ham radio, or someone on ham broadcasts it...... Odd!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1790160 said:


> I go to cabelas maybe once a year at most. never really payed much attention. just shocked me that's all


Haha. I'm there like once a month!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

holy moley heck of a tempeture swing coming. some may like it some may not. it could be bad

https://www.facebook.com/US.NationalWeatherService.TwinCities.gov?filter=3


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1790164 said:


> holy moley heck of a tempeture swing coming. some may like it some may not. it could be bad
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/US.NationalWeatherService.TwinCities.gov?filter=3


Ugh..........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1790165 said:


> Ugh..........


why so negative. figured out of everyone would like this


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1790166 said:


> why so negative. figured out of everyone would like this


I don't want the cold and everytime its cold and then warms up it snows.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yuhas is up to 40% for Thursday..... Here we go.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1790169 said:


> I don't want the cold and everytime its cold and then warms up it snows.


it shows 65-70 for next sunday


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1790170 said:


> Yuhas is up to 40% for Thursday..... Here we go.


well the last 2 they were jumping the gun it was pretty much a wash. hoping if we get precip it will be day time and rain


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1790171 said:


> it shows 65-70 for next sunday


That'll change.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1790173 said:


> well the last 2 they were jumping the gun it was pretty much a wash. hoping if we get precip it will be day time and rain


I'd take an all day rain and about 55 degrees.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1790177 said:


> I'd take an all day rain and about 55 degrees.


me too. and as far as the temp goes I think I read unit talking about it a bunch of pages ago


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1790178 said:


> me too. and as far as the temp goes I think I read unit talking about it a bunch of pages ago


Ah, ok. .......


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS app only says 38° for next Friday


----------



## SnowGuy73

Need warm!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1790184 said:


> Need warm!!!


Hopefully those 60's come after this next precip


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1790185 said:


> Hopefully those 60's come after this next precip


Hope in one hand.........


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1790108 said:


> Similar to qualities


Yeah different rims and mine dosent say quality on the side lol


----------



## jimslawnsnow




----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1790217 said:



>


Nice!..........


----------



## SnowGuy73

15° clear breezy. 

06:28


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1790224 said:


>


They don't show any snow for me on my weather app?


----------



## jimslawnsnow




----------



## unit28

th night into fri am snow line from mnkto through st paul?

looking at the hiwaya map
system should stem from there

one issue I see though is the RH is low on the backside
so.....could keep moisture levels down and acc snow development
below advisory criteria as NWS says

the storm is moving real slow, not much on radar to look at

And if no one gets above 2" fri morning, then perhaps let er melt?


----------



## unit28

I've got the same line as NWS does on TH,
accrding to the weather story


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1790236 said:


> I've got the same line as NWS does on TH,
> accrding to the weather story


What do you see Sunday night/Monday?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1790235 said:


> th night into fri am snow line from mnkto through st paul?
> 
> looking at the hiwaya map
> system should stem from there
> 
> one issue I see though is the RH is low on the backside
> so.....could keep moisture levels down and acc snow development
> below advisory criteria as NWS says
> 
> the storm is moving real slow, not much on radar to look at
> 
> And if no one gets above 2" fri morning, then perhaps let er melt?


St Paul to mankato snow line? Nw of there or se?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1790227 said:


> They don't show any snow for me on my weather app?


Same here. Clowns!


----------



## SnowGuy73

It is cold out!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1790246 said:


> It is cold out!!!


Yup. And I'm going to look at trucks today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1790243 said:


> St Paul to mankato snow line? Nw of there or se?


Snow would be southeast.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1790252 said:


> Snow would be southeast.


So then that puts me in snow


----------



## unit28

what LMN said,

@ Jim,....SOUTH and S-EAST TH night...moves NE into WI

I'm near the mixing line north metro

for me

.THURSDAY...MOSTLY CLOUDY. A CHANCE OF SNOW IN THE MORNING...THEN
A CHANCE OF RAIN...POSSIBLY MIXED WITH SNOW IN THE AFTERNOON.
HIGHS IN THE UPPER 30S. CHANCE OF PRECIPITATION 40 PERCENT.
.THURSDAY NIGHT...DECREASING CLOUDS. A 20 PERCENT CHANCE OF SNOW.
LOWS IN THE LOWER 20S.
.FRIDAY...MOSTLY CLOUDY. HIGHS IN THE MID 30S.

you have 40% chnce snow TH night


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1790256 said:


> what LMN said,
> 
> @ Jim,....SOUTH and S-EAST TH night...
> 
> I'm near the mixing line north metro
> 
> for me
> 
> .THURSDAY...MOSTLY CLOUDY. A CHANCE OF SNOW IN THE MORNING...THEN
> A CHANCE OF RAIN...POSSIBLY MIXED WITH SNOW IN THE AFTERNOON.
> HIGHS IN THE UPPER 30S. CHANCE OF PRECIPITATION 40 PERCENT.
> .THURSDAY NIGHT...DECREASING CLOUDS. A 20 PERCENT CHANCE OF SNOW.
> LOWS IN THE LOWER 20S.
> .FRIDAY...MOSTLY CLOUDY. HIGHS IN THE MID 30S.
> 
> you have 40% chnce snow TH night


If we get any hopefully its enough to let melt.

Yuhas doesn't mention snow Sunday/monday


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Meteogram has more snow Monday than for Thursday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NAM has most snow south, on the border for Monday.

However, temps are cold enough again so the ratios will move back up.

Plus with highs in the low to mid 20's, it ain't gonna melt off as fast as it has.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1790262 said:


> NAM has most snow south, on the border for Monday.
> 
> However, temps are cold enough again so the ratios will move back up.
> 
> Plus with highs in the low to mid 20's, it ain't gonna melt off as fast as it has.


A telling tale will be how much melts today.


----------



## unit28

tonight into tomorrow AM hrs,

pretty close to 0* here


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1790224 said:


>


Come on! Ill take the snow this week if its only 2" & we get the 50 degree temps next weekend.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1790265 said:


> tonight into tomorrow AM hrs,
> 
> pretty close to 0* here


I have -2,forecast.


----------



## unit28

I'm -1

so this will be assumed to be added onto next seasons below zero temps?{on the books}


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I have four above for a low


----------



## PremierL&L

47 in Kingman, AZ went to bed happy last night an hour away from Lake Havasu and now they got 2" for Monday come on!


----------



## unit28

map for next th/fri

everything melts by SAT...


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1790247 said:


> Yup. And I'm going to look at trucks today.


Have fun with that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm at 6° according to the truck temp gauge.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1790279 said:


> Have fun with that.


Its actually not bad yet. I'm at 10. The winds are to increase though . Looking at a dodge but who know what I'll get. Have to see qualities dad too.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1790277 said:


> map for next th/fri
> 
> everything melts by SAT...


I have no clue what that map says. You should start a class for all of us and teach us your knowledge. Not free of course. I'd pay. Then I wouldn't have to bug you


----------



## TKLAWN

PremierL&L;1790274 said:


> 47 in Kingman, AZ went to bed happy last night an hour away from Lake Havasu and now they got 2" for Monday come on!


I wouldn't get too worried. Models show most of the moisture in Iowa,coming between 8am and 8pm with 30degrees for temp. So,if we get an inch we won't plow anyway. Sven and I will watch the weather you concentrate on drinking (no sleeping at the bar though).


----------



## PremierL&L

TKLAWN;1790286 said:


> I wouldn't get too worried. Models show most of the moisture in Iowa,coming between 8am and 8pm with 30degrees for temp. So,if we get an inch we won't plow anyway. Sven and I will watch the weather you concentrate on drinking (no sleeping at the bar though).


Well if Sven's on it I feel a lot better.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1790270 said:


> I'm -1
> 
> so this will be assumed to be added onto next seasons below zero temps?{on the books}


It would still be this "winter season", but MSP or NWS isn't forecast to officially get that cold, so it won't matter.


----------



## unit28

TKLAWN;1790286 said:


> Sven and I will watch the weather you concentrate on drinking


famous last words......:laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

Man this cold weather is getting old.


----------



## qualitycut

Novaks got his travel impact out


----------



## qualitycut

Keys c af e on Robert has a smoking hot Spanish chick that works there, would suggest it. Food was good too


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1790309 said:


> Novaks got his travel impact out


Moderate!

His numbers come out tomorrow he said. ............ Meanwhile every other forecaster gets mocked if their seven day forecast doesn't pan out. Maybe next he will wait until the storm hits, oh yeah, I think he already did that. :laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1790316 said:


> Moderate!
> 
> His numbers come out tomorrow he said. ............ Meanwhile every other forecaster gets mocked if their seven day forecast doesn't pan out. Maybe next he will wait until the storm hits, oh yeah, I think he already did that. :laughing:


Flurries downtown would cause significant travel impact. Its a easy but cover map


----------



## BossPlow614

Perhaps someone should call him out!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Were screwed!


----------



## SnoFarmer

Sven:laughing:
How is the glamor boy doing?
When he was here, he couldn't predict when the sun would raise.



TKLAWN;1790286 said:


> Sven and I will watch the weather you concentrate on drinking (no sleeping at the bar though).


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1790322 said:


> Perhaps someone should call him out!


He can do whatever he wants I just find it funny that he waits so long. Imagine if dave dahl or nws waited until sunday night to tell you what might happen on Monday. Now we know he gives his paying customers much more but what he shows on facebook wouldn't impress me to buy his services. I suppose if you compare the travel impact map to his later totals map you could crack the code somewhat.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1790327 said:


> He can do whatever he wants I just find it funny that he waits so long. Imagine if dave dahl or nws waited until sunday night to tell you what might happen on Monday. Now we know he gives his paying customers much more but what he shows on facebook wouldn't impress me to buy his services. I suppose if you compare the travel impact map to his later totals map you could crack the code somewhat.


Not really.

You and I can look at the GFS and NAM and pull up a travel impact map.

Look at yesterday. The night before he came out with "look out, heavy snow for the morning commute". Then an hour before or after the commute started "good news, snow is gone". Then an hour after that, I posted the pics of all the snow we were getting.

Anyone could do that.

He's turning the models into a static map. Anyone could do that. The totals, I've said before, and I'll say it again, people need to stop throwing out totals for different areas, and just go with a "travel impact map".

This time of year it is IMPOSSIBLE to predict ANY totals. The warm air moves in, the cold air takes over, but then melts on the way down through a warm layer and refreezes and turns to sleet.

All of a sudden the warm layer thins out and we have pancake snowflakes falling from the sky.

I would think paying subscribers would find the benefit. However, Olsonbro said they paid for a month, and while they got more information, hadn't really determined whether or not it was worth the $100-250 to pay.

With THAT said, unless he gives out localized personal forecasts, there's no way I would pay. And even if he gave out personalized, local forecasts, with real time updates, I don't think it would be worth the money.

I would be more interested in someone that would drive around to my lots at 2 am and call me if I reached my trigger.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Novak.....










GFS......










NAM.....










GFS is dragging the storm all the way down to southern IA right now.

Novak is running with the NAM.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1790336 said:


> Novak.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GFS......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NAM.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GFS is dragging the storm all the way down to southern IA right now.
> 
> Novak is running with the NAM.


Hope the GFS is right


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1790341 said:


> Hope the GFS is right


Agreed......


----------



## SSS Inc.

The last I checked the ecmwf it was in our state as well. So maybe he is using that too.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1790345 said:


> The last I checked the ecmwf it was in our state as well. So maybe he is using that too.


ECMWF? Sorry I don't speak weathernese


----------



## MNPLOWCO

East Central Mud Wrestling Federation.


----------



## unit28

I'm usually the one to make my own way down the trail.
I like chopping through as much data as I can and decifer
layers of atmospheric sets.

this is theta {mixing ratio's}

study here....
http://www.kwantlen.ca/science/phys...0_Solutions/Collisions/P1100_08_Solutions.htm

this is Monday morning.
The Thete K's are moderate on the mixing line.
Last big storm the theta was 3.3, not that high here.

also look fore dews, RH and a few other bits


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1790351 said:


> I'm usually the one to make my own way down the trail.
> I like chopping through as much data as I can and decifer
> layers of atmospheric sets.
> 
> this is theta {mixing ratio's}
> 
> study here....
> http://www.kwantlen.ca/science/phys...0_Solutions/Collisions/P1100_08_Solutions.htm
> 
> this is Monday morning.
> The Thete K's are moderate on the mixing line.
> Last big storm the theta was 3.3, not that high here.
> 
> also look fore dews, RH and a few other bits


So does that mean less snow accumulation than last week?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1790351 said:


> I'm usually the one to make my own way down the trail.
> I like chopping through as much data as I can and decifer
> layers of atmospheric sets.
> 
> this is theta {mixing ratio's}
> 
> study here....
> http://www.kwantlen.ca/science/phys...0_Solutions/Collisions/P1100_08_Solutions.htm
> 
> this is Monday morning.
> The Thete K's are moderate on the mixing line.
> Last big storm the theta was 3.3, not that high here.
> 
> also look fore dews, RH and a few other bits


What is that from? Weather for dummies? Lol


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yuhas is still at 20%.


----------



## SnowGuy73

The cycle will continue. More snow =not as warm.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1790333 said:


> I would be more interested in someone that would drive around to my lots at 2 am and call me if I reached my trigger.


"This" Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1790365 said:


> The cycle will continue. More snow =not as warm.


^^ this x's 2.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Next weekend's GFS has more 20's and 30's across the state than 40's and 50's.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1790351 said:


> I'm usually the one to make my own way down the trail.
> I like chopping through as much data as I can and decifer
> layers of atmospheric sets.
> 
> this is theta {mixing ratio's}
> 
> study here....
> http://www.kwantlen.ca/science/phys...0_Solutions/Collisions/P1100_08_Solutions.htm
> 
> this is Monday morning.
> The Thete K's are moderate on the mixing line.
> Last big storm the theta was 3.3, not that high here.
> 
> also look fore dews, RH and a few other bits


Annnnnnd this is why you need to have a class, a forecasting for dummies book, and/or start a paid subscription service for all of us...


----------



## Green Grass

PremierL&L;1790288 said:


> Well if Sven's on it I feel a lot better.


You have Travis here you should not be worried unless you are planing on him having to use a binder.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1790365 said:


> The cycle will continue. More snow =not as warm.


Yep... just like last spring...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1790370 said:


> Next weekend's GFS has more 20's and 30's across the state than 40's and 50's.


Yucky yucky go away fricken winter


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1790373 said:


> Yep... just like last spring...


I'm not looking forward to may snow. But this time I won't get coight with my pants down


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1790375 said:


> I'm not looking forward to may snow. But this time I won't get coight with my pants down


I am keeping my plows out till June. ...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1790376 said:


> I am keeping my plows out till June. ...


You still may not be safe. I joke with people that we'll shoot fireworks on the 4th of July then plow snow after. Pisses non snow community off


----------



## OC&D

I want it all to melt and dry out before the turkey opener. I was drawn for the first season and I hate hunting in a bunch of wet muddy crap.


----------



## BossPlow614

jimslawnsnow;1790377 said:


> You still may not be safe. I joke with people that we'll shoot fireworks on the 4th of July then plow snow after. Pisses non snow community off


That also holds true for the snow community! :realmad:


----------



## OC&D

BossPlow614;1790379 said:


> That also holds true for the snow community! :realmad:


Speak for yourself! I think Camden would disagree for one!


----------



## PremierL&L

Green Grass;1790372 said:


> You have Travis here you should not be worried unless you are planing on him having to use a binder.


Very true 85 and sunny in havasu stay warm fellas.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

BossPlow614;1790379 said:


> That also holds true for the snow community! :realmad:


But they know I am bsing


----------



## unit28

awesome deal


bought some polo shirts for 5 bucks

AND 1 logo on them very nice looking
and thy're like unde...r-armor heat gear, made for warm weather/ summer

reg price is $18

of all places they're at menards
plus I got rebate for 11%


yowza!


----------



## Camden

OC&D;1790378 said:


> I want it all to melt and dry out before the turkey opener. I was drawn for the first season and I hate hunting in a bunch of wet muddy crap.


I could get in my truck, drive less than 1 mile and shoot a wild turkey in less than 2 minutes. They are THICK around here.



OC&D;1790380 said:


> Speak for yourself! I think Camden would disagree for one!


Absolutely! I was at a charity event last night and a guy said "You must be getting sick of the snow by now?"....ummmm NOPE! Sick of the colder than average temps but definitely not sick of the snow.


----------



## BossPlow614

The same client that complained about their driveway getting too narrow this winter just called to complain & ask why their driveway was plowed this last storm because it all "melted within a couple hrs". I explained to him all locations met the trigger depth & thats why it was serviced, he then said he wants to suspend services for the remainder of the season. I hope his neighborhood gets 6" tmrw night.


----------



## Camden

BossPlow614;1790398 said:


> The same client that complained about their driveway getting too narrow this winter just called to complain & ask why their driveway was plowed this last storm because it all "melted within a couple hrs". I explained to him all locations met the trigger depth & thats why it was serviced, he then said he wants to suspend services for the remainder of the season. I hope his neighborhood gets 6" tmrw night.


Add this to the mile long list of reasons why I only focus on commercial properties. I'll do some residential work but I don't seek it out.


----------



## BossPlow614

Camden;1790400 said:


> Add this to the mile long list of reasons why I only focus on commercial properties. I'll do some residential work but I don't seek it out.


This guy was fine to deal with all last year. I guess weve just had poor luck this year with zero melting from December- March. He's one of the first clients to pay also which is awesome.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1790400 said:


> Add this to the mile long list of reasons why I only focus on commercial properties. I'll do some residential work but I don't seek it out.


Same.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone interested in a SPOTLESS dark gray tailgate for 2009 or newer Ram??


----------



## OC&D

Camden;1790400 said:


> Add this to the mile long list of reasons why I only focus on commercial properties. I'll do some residential work but I don't seek it out.


Yep, me too.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1790406 said:


> Anyone interested in a SPOTLESS dark gray tailgate for 2009 or newer Ram??


Perhaps...Price?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1790409 said:


> Perhaps...Price?


Around $375??? Complete with cables, handle, etc. Off of a 1500.

***edit..... Came as a package deal with the bumper I just picked up off of CL. Looking to dump the tailgate, although my '12 is going to the shop on Tuesday to get fixed.

Will put it on CL for $500, if it doesn't sell see what ABRA can do for me with fixing some other dents if they only have to repaint the 'gate.

Figured insurance is fixing my other gate, so if someone here could use this one, it's here.

It's literally brand new.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1790411 said:


> Around $375??? Complete with cables, handle, etc. Off of a 1500.


I need a white one but I thought if yours was cheap enough I could justify painting it. I'll look around and see if that's a good deal.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1790413 said:


> I need a white one but I thought if yours was cheap enough I could justify painting it. I'll look around and see if that's a good deal.


There are some white ones just listed on CL spotless for $500. Over by Rogers.

Paid $500 for the bumper/tailgate. Figure if I can get $350-400 for the gate, made a deal.


----------



## unit28

lmy forecast low temp tonight went to -3*

looking here
1.5"- 2 7/8",
~ 1/2" prior


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sooooooo......NWS and Meteo both sticking with 1.5" of snow for Monday.

NwS now has snow chances just about everyday as well, plus 50%/50% for Thursday/Thursday night.


----------



## cbservicesllc

PremierL&L;1790389 said:


> Very true 85 and sunny in havasu stay warm fellas.


Lucky.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1790423 said:


> Sooooooo......NWS and Meteo both sticking with 1.5" of snow for Monday.
> 
> NwS now has snow chances just about everyday as well, plus 50%/50% for Thursday/Thursday night.


I don't have any totals for Monday but 40% then Thursday is 60% day then 40 night


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1790423 said:


> Sooooooo......NWS and Meteo both sticking with 1.5" of snow for Monday.
> 
> NwS now has snow chances just about everyday as well, plus 50%/50% for Thursday/Thursday night.


Sure, why not... let's plow all summer...


----------



## TKLAWN

Yuhas said tree pollen will be starting next week,and didn't say anything about snow for Monday.
At six he was talking about sunscreen.

Clown!!!!


----------



## NorthernProServ

TKLAWN;1790438 said:


> Yuhas said tree pollen will be starting next week,and didn't say anything about snow for Monday.
> At six he was talking about sunscreen.
> 
> Clown!!!!


What a jackass


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1790438 said:


> Yuhas said tree pollen will be starting next week,and didn't say anything about snow for Monday.
> At six he was talking about sunscreen.
> 
> Clown!!!!


maybe that was directed at Premier.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

bought a new truck today


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1790456 said:


> What a jackass


Agreed!.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1790470 said:


> bought a new truck today


What did you get?


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1790470 said:


> bought a new truck today


Blue oval???


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1790475 said:


> What did you get?


white 2014 chevy 2500 lt


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1790480 said:


> white 2014 chevy 2500 lt


Pictures or it didn't happen.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1790482 said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen.


will have to wait til Monday or Tuesday. they had to get one from another dealer that suited my needs. tow mirrors and plow prep. was 38,315 I think. then got 10,000 for my trade. you can call the sales guy on Monday at northfield chevy. his name is jake. plus I get 1,000 worth of free options. probably running boards, bed liner and maybe mud flaps


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I am pretty sure its coming from inver grove chevy. the white one under the blue one when I looked on their web


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1790485 said:


> will have to wait til Monday or Tuesday. they had to get one from another dealer that suited my needs. tow mirrors and plow prep. was 38,315 I think. then got 10,000 for my trade. you can call the sales guy on Monday at northfield chevy. his name is jake. plus I get 1,000 worth of free options. probably running boards, bed liner and maybe mud flaps


Not a fan of the tow mirrors.

Congrats!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

so I am really hoping no snow for then


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS still has me at only a 30% chance of snow Monday


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1790488 said:


> Not a fan of the tow mirrors.
> 
> Congrats!


thanks. why not?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1790489 said:


> so I am really hoping no snow for then


I'm always hoping for no snow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1790492 said:


> thanks. why not?


Don't like the look.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1790482 said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen.


he is joining your fleet!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1790496 said:


> he is joining your fleet!


Hopefully soon enough I won't have a "fleet"


----------



## jimslawnsnow

really went back and forth between dodge 6.4 hemi 3500 and the chevy 2500. I know the dodge dealer wouldn't give me close to 10,000 for my trade which helped with the chevy. I bought the ford through of apples other dealers in apple valley. they saw all work that went into fixing it up since major work was done there.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1790495 said:


> Don't like the look.


I drove one with the regular mirrors. hated them. all my trucks have tow mirrors. even the 97 chevy


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1790498 said:


> Hopefully soon enough I won't have a "fleet"


down sizing? switching brands? never can have enough vehicles


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1790502 said:


> I drove one with the regular mirrors. hated them. all my trucks have tow mirrors. even the 97 chevy


Copy that.

To each his own.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1790498 said:


> Hopefully soon enough I won't have a "fleet"


you have two work trucks left?


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1790495 said:


> Don't like the look.


You can't see around a trailer without them, they also help a lot with backing up when plowing.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1790506 said:


> you have two work trucks left?


One. Red is personal use.


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1790508 said:


> You can't see around a trailer without them, they also help a lot with backing up when plowing.


Hahahahah....

Doh K.


----------



## SnowGuy73

This changed a bit.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1790516 said:


> This changed a bit.


they dropped that an inch since the last one you posted. still no totals under their forcast for me. but have and inch and a half under the graph for 12 hours of precip. 8 am Monday to 8 am tuesday


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1790516 said:


> This changed a bit.


 that is to cold!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1790516 said:


> This changed a bit.


Send that 2" more south!


----------



## unit28

when the dust settles,
0 snow accumulation for me Monday


have popcorn ready

new flavor, called anti snow...........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Snowmobile through the ice on Minnetonka.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1790534 said:


> they dropped that an inch since the last one you posted. still no totals under their forcast for me. but have and inch and a half under the graph for 12 hours of precip. 8 am Monday to 8 am tuesday


Ugh..... Hoping it melts.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1790540 said:


> that is to cold!!


Agreed!.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1790548 said:


> Send that 2" more south!


Also agree with this.


----------



## unit28

looks like this now..../


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1790553 said:


> Ugh..... Hoping it melts.


I would think that most of the day stuff would. I have a high of 30 monday


----------



## unit28

made another shopping score tonight

just got back from Target

as if anyone here really shops there.
Bought an industrial grade juicer for under $25 bucks
reg $85

Has a huge 1.3 HP motor on it


----------



## Camden

SnowGuy73;1790552 said:


> Snowmobile through the ice on Minnetonka.


Wow, there's still 3'+ up here. Unless he went down in a spot that doesn't normally freeze very well.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1790552 said:


> Snowmobile through the ice on Minnetonka.


wonder if Ryde is going swimming.


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;1790560 said:


> Wow, there's still 3'+ up here. Unless he went down in a spot that doesn't normally freeze very well.


there is 21" of ice but the channels are getting open from the current and the warm temp.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Goofball on 9 shows 1.4" downtown.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1790557 said:


> looks like this now..../


what day is this for?


----------



## PremierL&L

Green Grass;1790469 said:


> maybe that was directed at Premier.


Got plenty don't want to look like a lobster #thatsorachet


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1790560 said:


> Wow, there's still 3'+ up here. Unless he went down in a spot that doesn't normally freeze very well.


Plenty of ice around here as well.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1790564 said:


> wonder if Ryde is going swimming.


Hope not, got the guy out. Sounds a little rough.


----------



## Green Grass

I wonder what happened to Hamel?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ugh.........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1790579 said:


> I wonder what happened to Hamel?


Maybe he has a life now!?!?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1790585 said:


> Maybe he has a life now!?!?


That can't be it. Wonder if the wife was on spring break.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1790586 said:


> That can't be it.


Hahahahah!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1790586 said:


> That can't be it. Wonder if the wife was on spring break.


or bought a new truck and is enjoying it?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1790591 said:


> or bought a new truck and is enjoying it?


Could be...


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1790591 said:


> or bought a new truck and is enjoying it?


No I am sure I would have seen a picture of that.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1790594 said:


> No I am sure I would have seen a picture of that.


has ever posted a pic?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Sunday night through monday night...canadian high pressure beings
departing to the east as an upper level shortwave and pv feature
still push across southern mn from the nw late sunday night through
the day on monday. Some disagreement exists on how far north
measurable precipitation will be...with the gfs and ec generally
agreeing to keep it south of st cloud. The nam/sref are more broad
with the areal coverage of the precipitation so kept at least slight
chance wording going through central mn and west central wi monday.
Little change was made to the precipitation amounts expected...still
anticipating generally 1-2 inches of snow across southern mn with a
few isolated 3" amounts possible along i-90.

Tuesday through wednesday night...temperatures will be much colder
than normal...with day time highs tuesday staying below average
lows. This will be thanks to another high pressure area pushing
south from canada...delivering another round of cold air to the
upper midwest.

Thursday through saturday...as mentioned above...ec/gfs in decent
agreement at this point of a cyclone developing along the lee of the
rockies and moving across the midwest thursday through friday. The
exact track is too early to tell...but at this point it looks to be
south of minnesota. This will be watched closely as pinpointing the
thermal profile with this system will be a challenge and make the
difference between accumulating snow...and mixed precip which would
limit snowfall amounts. For now...went with a rain snow mix given
this storm is 5-6 days out. Meanwhile...a little further from home
in the gulf of alaska...an upper level low develop and come to a
halt near the end of the forecast period. Both the gfs and ec
indicate this low will influence the western ridge and push it
eastward...while southwesterly flow moves into the upper midwest.
This shift would mean a substantial warm up across the upper
mississippi valley by the end of the weekend with more spring like
weather probable.


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1790599 said:


> has ever posted a pic?


He has and he lives about 2 miles from me so he would have shown his new truck off.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1790600 said:


> Sunday night through monday night...canadian high pressure beings
> departing to the east as an upper level shortwave and pv feature
> still push across southern mn from the nw late sunday night through
> the day on monday. Some disagreement exists on how far north
> measurable precipitation will be...with the gfs and ec generally
> agreeing to keep it south of st cloud. The nam/sref are more broad
> with the areal coverage of the precipitation so kept at least slight
> chance wording going through central mn and west central wi monday.
> Little change was made to the precipitation amounts expected...still
> anticipating generally 1-2 inches of snow across southern mn with a
> few isolated 3" amounts possible along i-90.
> 
> Tuesday through wednesday night...temperatures will be much colder
> than normal...with day time highs tuesday staying below average
> lows. This will be thanks to another high pressure area pushing
> south from canada...delivering another round of cold air to the
> upper midwest.
> 
> Thursday through saturday...as mentioned above...ec/gfs in decent
> agreement at this point of a cyclone developing along the lee of the
> rockies and moving across the midwest thursday through friday. The
> exact track is too early to tell...but at this point it looks to be
> south of minnesota. This will be watched closely as pinpointing the
> thermal profile with this system will be a challenge and make the
> difference between accumulating snow...and mixed precip which would
> limit snowfall amounts. For now...went with a rain snow mix given
> this storm is 5-6 days out. Meanwhile...a little further from home
> in the gulf of alaska...an upper level low develop and come to a
> halt near the end of the forecast period. Both the gfs and ec
> indicate this low will influence the western ridge and push it
> eastward...while southwesterly flow moves into the upper midwest.
> This shift would mean a substantial warm up across the upper
> mississippi valley by the end of the weekend with more spring like
> weather probable.


More snow = not as warm.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;1790579 said:


> I wonder what happened to Hamel?


Maybe stuck on his roof trying to get the ice dam off?


----------



## SnowGuy73

I can't believe these clowns!

I have a 30% chance with no mention of accumulation but 1.9" on the hourly....

Does that mean it all melts?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1790601 said:


> He has and he lives about 2 miles from me so he would have shown his new truck off.


I guess I haven't seen them. I didn't know he was so close. maybe go check on him? I just remember saying he wanted a new truck


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1790606 said:


> I can't believe these clowns!
> 
> I have a 30% chance with no mention of accumulation but 1.9" on the hourly....
> 
> Does that mean it all melts?


I don't have a clue. I have 40% chance for 24 hours. hourly shows around 2"


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1790608 said:


> I don't have a clue. I have 40% chance for 24 hours. hourly shows around 2"


Who knows...


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1790551 said:


> when the dust settles,
> 0 snow accumulation for me Monday
> 
> have popcorn ready
> 
> new flavor, called anti snow...........


Hahahahaha


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1790609 said:


> Who knows...


I am sure like it was talked about earlier today that these march april snows are hard to predict. it burned novak twice. but NWS and the local were mostly right


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1790579 said:


> I wonder what happened to Hamel?


Maybe the doc said get after it...


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1790612 said:


> I am sure like it was talked about earlier today that these march april snows are hard to predict. it burned novak twice. but NWS and the local were mostly right


Didn't catch anyone but 9. What are the locals saying?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1790614 said:


> Didn't catch anyone but 9. What are the locals saying?


haven't watched any yet


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1790615 said:


> haven't watched any yet


Copy that.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SnowGuy73;1790585 said:


> Maybe he has a life now!?!?


I think he got caught plowsiting in the corner of the shop and the union couldn't deny it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1790617 said:


> I think he got caught plowsiting in the corner of the shop and the union couldn't deny it.


Might be, haha.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Jerrid on 11 best chance for shovalable is South... Says Central and South Central is sure to get "at least a dusting"


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1790486 said:


> I am pretty sure its coming from inver grove chevy. the white one under the blue one when I looked on their web


Ha only 10 grand they gave Polaris 9 for his and it had almost 200


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1790508 said:


> You can't see around a trailer without them, they also help a lot with backing up when plowing.


Unless you have a back up camera.


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1790624 said:


> Unless you have a back up camera.


If I had a backup camera it could be clogged with snow during every event.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1790624 said:


> Unless you have a back up camera.


Yeah I was going to ask... how does it do during snow? Treat it with anything to prevent buildup?


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1790626 said:


> Yeah I was going to ask... how does it do during snow? Treat it with anything to prevent buildup?


If its snowing wipe it off if its done snowing its fine the angle it sits at is good


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1790626 said:


> Yeah I was going to ask... how does it do during snow? Treat it with anything to prevent buildup?


You just hop out at each stop quick and run your thumb over it and wipe it off.

If the locations are close, no problems with buildup.

I wouldn't be in another truck without it.

Backup sensors get snow IN them though.

Have them on the wife's '13 Durango. I would NEVER put those on a plow truck.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like NWS is the outlier on the Meteo for Monday. They are double what all of the models are showing.

Models are showing about 4" right now for MSP on Thursday. Good luck to Jim and Bano as they're closer to the storm.

Just got back from Hinckley. Played Bingo. I actually got a Bingo and won $100. Then I left it on the Blackjack table.

Life goes on.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1790629 said:


> You just hop out at each stop quick and run your thumb over it and wipe it off.
> 
> If the locations are close, no problems with buildup.
> 
> I wouldn't be in another truck without it.
> 
> *Backup sensors get snow IN them though.
> 
> Have them on the wife's '13 Durango. I would NEVER put those on a plow truck.*


That would be annoying...


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1790623 said:


> Ha only 10 grand they gave Polaris 9 for his and it had almost 200


Did your dad tell you about that truck? Lol The miles was the least of that trucks problems, Had a injector out I think. On the way to pick up the new one the speedo went out. I actually saw my old truck the next day in maple grove. I felt sorry for the guy driving it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1790629 said:


> You just hop out at each stop quick and run your thumb over it and wipe it off.
> 
> If the locations are close, no problems with buildup.
> 
> I wouldn't be in another truck without it.
> 
> Backup sensors get snow IN them though.
> 
> Have them on the wife's '13 Durango. I would NEVER put those on a plow truck.


You can't shut yours off? Mine I can turn on or off


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1790629 said:


> You just hop out at each stop quick and run your thumb over it and wipe it off.
> 
> If the locations are close, no problems with buildup.
> 
> I wouldn't be in another truck without it.i
> 
> Backup sensors get snow IN them though.
> 
> Have them on the wife's '13 Durango. I would NEVER put those on a plow truck.


I can shut mine off on the wheel


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1790636 said:


> Did your dad tell you about that truck? Lol The miles was the least of that trucks problems, Had a injector out I think. On the way to pick up the new one the speedo went out. I actually saw my old truck the next day in maple grove. I felt sorry for the guy driving it.


Yea he said it was rough and I think he gave you 9k for it. You got a great deal.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1790637 said:


> You can't shut yours off? Mine I can turn on or off


Ford> dodge


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1790640 said:


> Yea he said it was rough and I think he gave you 9k for it. You got a great deal.


That truck had been threw hell and back. The truck was in good condition it was just mechanical problems. Probably a list a mile long with that motor. I got more then I thought I would.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1790623 said:


> Ha only 10 grand they gave Polaris 9 for his and it had almost 200


Most down here wouldn't take it and if they would it was like 2500 area. Your dad didn't sound too thrilled about it when I talked to him.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1790636 said:


> Did your dad tell you about that truck? Lol The miles was the least of that trucks problems, Had a injector out I think. On the way to pick up the new one the speedo went out. I actually saw my old truck the next day in maple grove. I felt sorry for the guy driving it.


They must talk about everything. He knew what I had when I called


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yeah, you can shut the sensors off on the Dodge, but what good is it to have them then?

Not only that, but the bumper is that much more when you need to replace it (which I do).


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I see NWS got on board with everyone else for Monday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

8° clear calm

08:05


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1790648 said:


> I see NWS got on board with everyone else for Monday.


I'm still only 40% chance and no mention of accumulation.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1790664 said:


> I'm still only 40% chance and no mention of accumulation.


Hourly 0.9", down from 1.9" last night.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yuhas says an inch or less metro.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1790665 said:


> Hourly 0.9", down from 1.9" last night.


my hourly looks the same but the totals dropped. yuhas said maybe 2" for me and south. damn


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yuhas is now up to 60% chance for Thursday.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1790672 said:


> Yuhas is now up to 60% chance for Thursday.


so is NWS. hopefully it comes during the day as rain


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1790629 said:


> You just hop out at each stop quick and run your thumb over it and wipe it off.
> 
> If the locations are close, no problems with buildup.
> 
> I wouldn't be in another truck without it.
> 
> Backup sensors get snow IN them though.
> 
> Have them on the wife's '13 Durango. I would NEVER put those on a plow truck.


my truck has them. they turn off on there own when they get covered with snow or just push a button on the dash and you can shut it off.


----------



## SnoFarmer

I'll see that....

-0.3
winds light out of the N,W.



SnowGuy73;1790663 said:


> 8° clear calm
> 
> 08:05


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1790645 said:


> They must talk about everything. He knew what I had when I called


Well yea I was passing on the info you gave me so when you called he would have an idea of what you had and easier to know who you are.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1790647 said:


> Yeah, you can shut the sensors off on the Dodge, but what good is it to have them then?
> 
> Not only that, but the bumper is that much more when you need to replace it (which I do).


 when backing up without a camera.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1790675 said:


> so is NWS. hopefully it comes during the day as rain


Agreed........


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1790675 said:


> so is NWS. hopefully it comes during the day as rain


It must be a southern track as well, I'm at 50% per NWS.


----------



## unit28

0* here

Bigfork -20*


UV is high today at 5, 
we can get our shine on with that


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1790689 said:


> Well yea I was passing on the info you gave me so when you called he would have an idea of what you had and easier to know who you are.


That's fine. Rather you did. It just surprised that he knew I had the 6.0


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1790694 said:


> It must be a southern track as well, I'm at 50% per NWS.


Looks like its coming form the new moving e se. Wouldn't surprise me if it moved one way or the other


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Maybe I can get a tan at WILD mountain today??


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1790689 said:


> Well yea I was passing on the info you gave me so when you called he would have an idea of what you had and easier to know who you are.


I would have came up to see him, but the wife was reluctant to go ford again. I am gun shy of them too. But it seems likeover the years the gas fords have been pretty solid. According to polarismalibu trade in. I should have gotten 15k? Tell your dad if he can do that I'll come get a new gasser. Haven't signed paper quite yet since the truck isn't at the dealer yet


----------



## unit28

at least you'll look good after you've frozen like a popcicle


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Cody on 9 says maybe flurries to light snow for metro.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1790705 said:


> Cody on 9 says maybe flurries to light snow for metro.


Ya, just showed 1.1" but said melting as it falls.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

jimslawnsnow;1790705 said:


> Cody on 9 says maybe flurries to light snow for metro.


But shows 1.1 for metro. Also said it will be hard to measure since there will be melting with a high in the mid 30's


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1790710 said:


> But shows 1.1 for metro. Also said it will be hard to measure since there will be melting with a high in the mid 30's


Pay attention man!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu shows a total of 0.6" 

Were screwed!


----------



## SSS Inc.

We won't see much more than two flakes tomorrow. Just sayin'.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1790718 said:


> We won't see much more than two flakes tomorrow. Just sayin'.


Hoping you're right.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Salt run!! Money without the work


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1790725 said:


> Salt run!! Money without the work


Hahahahah!


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1790703 said:


> I would have came up to see him, but the wife was reluctant to go ford again. I am gun shy of them too. But it seems likeover the years the gas fords have been pretty solid. According to polarismalibu trade in. I should have gotten 15k? Tell your dad if he can do that I'll come get a new gasser. Haven't signed paper quite yet since the truck isn't at the dealer yet


You can't let the wife decide what you drive lol


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1790729 said:


> You can't let the wife decide what you drive lol


True that!!


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;1790729 said:


> You can't let the wife decide what you drive lol


Last truck I bought we were going to the state fair and I pulled into the dealership. Went for a test drive and told her we were buying it. She had no clue we were buying a truck that day. All she said that the crew cab is nice for hauling the kids. Left and came back after the fair to sign the papers that were ready during day.


----------



## Green Grass

Sun!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1790718 said:


> We won't see much more than two flakes tomorrow. Just sayin'.


Ian and Barlow?


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1790739 said:


> Ian and Barlow?


Maybe........


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;1790739 said:


> Ian and Barlow?


Allllllllways...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1790744 said:


> allllllllways...


x 2.................


----------



## NorthernProServ

Cloudy here


----------



## NorthernProServ




----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Sun is out no clouds, and IT'S SNOWING


----------



## banonea

So what is it looking like for amounts and start time here. NWS says 50% tonight after midnight and 50% tomorrow. Should I worry about a large storm or just a few inches. ....


----------



## SnowGuy73

I've had flurries for a while here now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Been cloudy all morning here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Where are my qouted texts?!?!?!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1790757 said:


> Been cloudy all morning here.


cloudy here again now.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1790759 said:


> Where are my qouted texts?!?!?!


mine work....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1790729 said:


> You can't let the wife decide what you drive lol


Well.... I showed her the truck and is undecided as she like it too. So tell him to call me if he can do around 15


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1790754 said:


> So what is it looking like for amounts and start time here. NWS says 50% tonight after midnight and 50% tomorrow. Should I worry about a large storm or just a few inches. ....


Weird that they show less than inch for you tomorrow night too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Left The Mountain, on the way to the hospital.

They took my dad in for surgery today at 12:30. No word of it when we left this morning.

Sounds like he might be back in a rehab center for a month.

Reading between the lines, doesn't sound good.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1790783 said:


> Left The Mountain, on the way to the hospital.
> 
> They took my dad in for surgery today at 12:30. No word of it when we left this morning.
> 
> Sounds like he might be back in a rehab center for a month.
> 
> Reading between the lines, doesn't sound good.


Oh wow. Good luck. Thought and prayer for you and your family


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1790783 said:


> Left The Mountain, on the way to the hospital.
> 
> They took my dad in for surgery today at 12:30. No word of it when we left this morning.
> 
> Sounds like he might be back in a rehab center for a month.
> 
> Reading between the lines, doesn't sound good.


Man... hope all goes well...


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1790783 said:


> Left The Mountain, on the way to the hospital.
> 
> They took my dad in for surgery today at 12:30. No word of it when we left this morning.
> 
> Sounds like he might be back in a rehab center for a month.
> 
> Reading between the lines, doesn't sound good.


 Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1790783 said:


> Left The Mountain, on the way to the hospital.
> 
> They took my dad in for surgery today at 12:30. No word of it when we left this morning.
> 
> Sounds like he might be back in a rehab center for a month.
> 
> Reading between the lines, doesn't sound good.


Thoughts and prayers


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1790783 said:


> Left The Mountain, on the way to the hospital.
> 
> They took my dad in for surgery today at 12:30. No word of it when we left this morning.
> 
> Sounds like he might be back in a rehab center for a month.
> 
> Reading between the lines, doesn't sound good.


prayers out to you brother hope everything goes okay


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1790770 said:


> Well.... I showed her the truck and is undecided as she like it too. So tell him to call me if he can do around 15


Just giving you a hard time


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1790783 said:


> Left The Mountain, on the way to the hospital.
> 
> They took my dad in for surgery today at 12:30. No word of it when we left this morning.
> 
> Sounds like he might be back in a rehab center for a month.
> 
> Reading between the lines, doesn't sound good.


Hope everything works out. When you say not good, I hopr thats because he's not happy about the rehab center.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1790811 said:


> Just giving you a hard time


I seriously would buy that black 350 gasser lariet if he thought he could give me close to 15k for mine. Like I said he seemed less than enthused about another 6.0. At the moment I am contrmplating a Chevy Lt or ltz package with 100 month more payment. Lt is white ltz is black. Tough choices. Loan is all approved


----------



## jimslawnsnow




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1790812 said:


> Hope everything works out. When you say not good, I hopr thats because he's not happy about the rehab center.


Just left the hospital, my dad wanted to sleep for a while.

Supposedly no infection in the bone yet, but that's why they put him in surgery today, to cut infection out. The tendons were becoming infected.

Either this afternoon or tomorrow morning they will put a wound vac on to help with drainage and blood flow.

He'll have that for 4-5 weeks at least.

He's also getting a pic line.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Random pic of the day


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;1790823 said:


> Random pic of the day


Stocking Snow now?


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1790820 said:


> Just left the hospital, my dad wanted to sleep for a while.
> 
> Supposedly no infection in the bone yet, but that's why they put him in surgery today, to cut infection out. The tendons were becoming infected.
> 
> Either this afternoon or tomorrow morning they will put a wound vac on to help with drainage and blood flow.
> 
> He'll have that for 4-5 weeks at least.
> 
> He's also getting a pic line.


those are fun my wife had one. make sure that if he has it when he comes home that he is taking care of it and flushing it like he is supposed to. It is not fun if they become blocked which happens easily.


----------



## BossPlow614

Drakeslayer;1790823 said:


> Random pic of the day


Do his plates read "SnowGuy" or "Clowns!"?


----------



## Drakeslayer

BossPlow614;1790828 said:


> Do his plates read "SnowGuy" or "Clowns!"?


He went by kinda quick but from what I could see it said WRSCRWD. Not sure what that means?


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1790829 said:


> He went by kinda quick but from what I could see it said WRSCRWD. Not sure what that means?


We are screwed?


----------



## BossPlow614

Drakeslayer;1790829 said:


> He went by kinda quick but from what I could see it said WRSCRWD. Not sure what that means?


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1790820 said:


> Just left the hospital, my dad wanted to sleep for a while.
> 
> Supposedly no infection in the bone yet, but that's why they put him in surgery today, to cut infection out. The tendons were becoming infected.
> 
> Either this afternoon or tomorrow morning they will put a wound vac on to help with drainage and blood flow.
> 
> He'll have that for 4-5 weeks at least.
> 
> He's also getting a pic line.


The picc line is just so they don't turn him into a pin cushion. Guessing he'll be on an IV of antibiotics for a week or more. It's nice for blood draws too. Hope they get it taken care of this time


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1790820 said:


> Just left the hospital, my dad wanted to sleep for a while.
> 
> Supposedly no infection in the bone yet, but that's why they put him in surgery today, to cut infection out. The tendons were becoming infected.
> 
> Either this afternoon or tomorrow morning they will put a wound vac on to help with drainage and blood flow.
> 
> He'll have that for 4-5 weeks at least.
> 
> He's also getting a pic line.


Hopefully they can get him on the right track. Its not the best case and not the worst as its not in the bone yet


----------



## jimslawnsnow

So now Dahl doesn't show much for me, but NWS went up


----------



## banonea

Wanted to throw this at anyone that is in the construction business or could use this equipment. Needing to make some cash to get the rest of my equipment for this summer, figured I would try to give people here a crack at some good deals. If you are interested in more than one Item, we can work a deal payuppayuppayuppayup

Scaffolding
http://rmn.craigslist.org/tls/4388859545.html.

Skid loader forks
http://rmn.craigslist.org/tls/4388813822.html.

Sander
http://rmn.craigslist.org/for/4379401249.html.

Plow Truck
http://rmn.craigslist.org/cto/4388797355.html.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I see the models are coming back down for Thursday.

Down to around 3" at the most, even at a 12:1 ratio.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1790852 said:


> Wanted to throw this at anyone that is in the construction business or could use this equipment. Needing to make some cash to get the rest of my equipment for this summer, figured I would try to give people here a crack at some good deals. If you are interested in more than one Item, we can work a deal payuppayuppayuppayup
> 
> Scaffolding
> http://rmn.craigslist.org/tls/4388859545.html.
> 
> Skid loader forks
> http://rmn.craigslist.org/tls/4388813822.html.
> 
> Sander
> http://rmn.craigslist.org/for/4379401249.html.
> 
> Plow Truck
> http://rmn.craigslist.org/cto/4388797355.html.


I would possibly go a grand on the sander


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1790859 said:


> I would possibly go a grand on the sander


Sold, when can you pick it up.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1790860 said:


> Sold, when can you pick it up.


Later this week. Or weekend at latest. Depends on this junk weather and closing on whichever truck I get


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1790862 said:


> Later this week. Or weekend at latest. Depends on this junk weather and closing on whichever truck I get


Sounds good


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1790863 said:


> Sounds good


Your number still the same as last time you gave it to me? Have it saved in my phone. Too bad you didn't post this a few hours ago. I was all over Roch today


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1790859 said:


> I would possibly go a grand on the sander


$1001 Bob! 

Just kidding Bano. I need a spreader but not right now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wait..... I was too late anyways?? Crap. Story of my life.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1790866 said:


> $1001 Bob!
> 
> Just kidding Bano. I need a spreader but not right now.


Lol.... it paid for him to wait as long as he did, getting it cheaper now


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1790866 said:


> $1001 Bob!
> 
> Just kidding Bano. I need a spreader but not right now.


I didn't need it either right now but it pays to buy in the off season


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1790872 said:


> I didn't need it either right now but it pays to buy in the off season


I know. If I wasn't in such a hole from this season I would be looking hard right now.

If April can go like March did, I might actually be slightly ahead at the end of the season.

We need to miss Thursday, then stay 40ish and drizzle for April.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1790873 said:


> I know. If I wasn't in such a hole from this season I would be looking hard right now.
> 
> If April can go like March did, I might actually be slightly ahead at the end of the season.
> 
> We need to miss Thursday, then stay 40ish and drizzle for April.


that's the problem with being in 100% contracts. I like them to certain extent. I will try to be 50-50 for next season. watch next season will be a bust for snow


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1790874 said:


> that's the problem with being in 100% contracts. I like them to certain extent. I will try to be 50-50 for next season. watch next season will be a bust for snow


And that's why I will take contracts over per push.


----------



## OC&D

banonea;1790875 said:


> And that's why I will take contracts over per push.


I won't do contracts if I can avoid it. I can never lose money plowing per time, I just may not make any. For me, making nothing is better than paying to work.

That said I have other things I do as well, so it doesn't have to snow for me to survive.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1790875 said:


> And that's why I will take contracts over per push.


but you can run tight on those contract bids like lwnmr did this year. and like us that do per push 2 seasons ago. that was a bad winter. just got cought back up. that's why im trying for 50-50


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1790878 said:


> but you can run tight on those contract bids like lwnmr did this year. and like us that do per push 2 seasons ago. that was a bad winter. just got cought back up. that's why im trying for 50-50


even with the bad years I still am ahead of the game. 2 months I get paid to do nothing and even the months I do plow, I don't plow as much as I have figured for the contract. All of mine are 2" trigger except for 1 so I do good


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I used to have quite a bit of foreclosure work that would offset.

I'm down to about 3 properties now, losing 2 more this year.

I need to find about $3,000 in per push work.


----------



## Green Grass

I do enough contract to cover all the bills other wise it is all per push.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1790873 said:


> I know. If I wasn't in such a hole from this season I would be looking hard right now.
> 
> If April can go like March did, I might actually be slightly ahead at the end of the season.
> 
> We need to miss Thursday, then stay 40ish and drizzle for April.


That would be alright... let some snow melt... get people to jump on signing... guarantee most resi's aren't thinking about lawn contracts this weekend...



jimslawnsnow;1790874 said:


> that's the problem with being in 100% contracts. I like them to certain extent. I will try to be 50-50 for next season. watch next season will be a bust for snow


I've finally gotten to 50/50 this year plus a handful of hourly's... I'm finally at a position I can kind of breathe! I'm sure next year a lot of people will want to push to monthly... we'll see


----------



## NorthernProServ

> Showers and even a few spring thunderstorms could wash the dirt off the streets the first part of next week as well, with what I believe will be the first 60s of the spring coming our way by the middle of next week. Now that's a "Bright Spot"!


O yeah!....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

from novak 40 mins ago

Novak Weather Snow gradient sets-up in Iowa. This storm is fizzling.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Do any if you guys know how much snow is up in two harbors/silver Bay Area? Trying to get one last trip on the sleds in the end of the week.


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1790906 said:


> Do any if you guys know how much snow is up in two harbors/silver Bay Area? Trying to get one last trip on the sleds in the end of the week.


A ton! I was thinking about going up there.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1790908 said:


> A ton! I was thinking about going up there.


You guys wanna go north. I wanna go south


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;1790906 said:


> Do any if you guys know how much snow is up in two harbors/silver Bay Area? Trying to get one last trip on the sleds in the end of the week.


They just got dumped on this past week like we did. I bet they've still got 2'+ on the ground but I'm guessing.


----------



## Camden

SSS - I had that sealcoating job in Ramsey measured up by another company. They said there's 33k sqft of blacktop and 5000 lineal feet of cracks. Based upon that info what would your bid be? You can PM me...


----------



## CityGuy

What an effed up week. Plow, patch, days off to help the wife out. This week does not look any better. 

I am too lazy to look back but whats the weather for the week look like?


----------



## CityGuy

On a positive the wild look good.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1790926 said:


> What an effed up week. Plow, patch, days off to help the wife out. This week does not look any better.
> 
> I am too lazy to look back but whats the weather for the week look like?


Chilly until Thursday.......

What happens Thursday???? We shall see.

What happens AFTER Thursday???? Depends on what happens Thursday.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1790930 said:


> Chilly until Thursday.......
> 
> What happens Thursday???? We shall see.
> 
> What happens AFTER Thursday???? Depends on what happens Thursday.


Cool, no pun intended.


----------



## Advantage

Camden;1790923 said:


> They just got dumped on this past week like we did. I bet they've still got 2'+ on the ground but I'm guessing.


This.

Trails were getting bad 2 weeks ago but we have got about a foot of new snow in the last week with cold temps so they are most likely decent again. Off trail, good to go anywhere.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1790926 said:


> What an effed up week. Plow, patch, days off to help the wife out. This week does not look any better.
> 
> I am too lazy to look back but whats the weather for the week look like?


He is alive!!!!!


----------



## SnoFarmer

There is plenty left & the temps have been cool.
We picked up 5-10" just this last week.
There is close to 33" on the ground still or more as you go inland just a mile or 2 from the lake.

Were expecting snow on Wednesday also.



Polarismalibu;1790906 said:


> Do any if you guys know how much snow is up in two harbors/silver Bay Area? Trying to get one last trip on the sleds in the end of the week.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Advantage;1790933 said:


> This.
> 
> Trails were getting bad 2 weeks ago but we have got about a foot of new snow in the last week with cold temps so they are most likely decent again. Off trail, good to go anywhere.


Awesome! I don't like to ride on the trails anyway I'm a powder fan. Just called and booked the room for 3 nights. Should be a blast!

Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1790934 said:


> He is alive!!!!!


Barley, It's been one of them weeks where you want to just throw up your hands and say ......................


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1790939 said:


> Barley, It's been one of them weeks where you want to just throw up your hands and say ......................


Sounds like a normal week for lwnmwrman


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1790943 said:


> Sounds like a normal week for lwnmwrman


If I could only tell you. Even you would need a stiff drink like I did.

PS I am not a hard drink fan.


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;1790906 said:


> Do any if you guys know how much snow is up in two harbors/silver Bay Area? Trying to get one last trip on the sleds in the end of the week.


Plenty, waste deep off trail. If you run trails I would suggest scratchers as the trails didnt have much loose snow for cooling. One of mine broke when I was up there a week ago and my temps quickly spiked when on trail.

Off trail the snow has a couple inches of crust with two to three feet of sugar snow underneath.

I would go at least as far north as Tofte. Further up the snow became more powdery.

I'm deciding whether to head up there or the U.P. on Friday.

Edit- where are you staying?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Nice win for the wild!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1790946 said:


> Plenty, waste deep off trail. If you run trails I would suggest scratches as the traipsing have much loose snow for cooling. One of mine broke when I was up there a week ago and my temps quickly spiked when on trail.
> 
> Off trail the snow has a couple inches of crust with two to three feet of sugar snow underneath.
> 
> I would go at least as far north as Tofte.
> 
> I'm deciding whether to head up there or the U.P. on Friday.


We will be up the north shore Friday-Monday.

I had a scratcher fall off too this year. Sucks you can't buy them individually. $80 a set gets spendy for only using one of them


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1790946 said:


> Plenty, waste deep off trail. If you run trails I would suggest scratches as the traipsing have much loose snow for cooling. One of mine broke when I was up there a week ago and my temps quickly spiked when on trail.
> 
> Off trail the snow has a couple inches of crust with two to three feet of sugar snow underneath.
> 
> I would go at least as far north as Tofte.
> 
> I'm deciding whether to head up there or the U.P. on Friday.


If the weather can hold like it is, with minimal contract work (will take all the hourly / per time work I can get right now) through April, I think I'm going to try to take the 12 year old to the UP skiing over Easter, maybe bring the fam and make a little trip out of it.


----------



## Camden

Hamelfire;1790927 said:



> On a positive the wild look good.


You must've only watched the 3rd period LOL



Polarismalibu;1790948 said:


> Nice win for the wild!


It was. Hopefully it can launch them into the playoffs on a high note. They've really been bad lately but sometimes it just takes one game to get things going again.


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1790952 said:


> You must've only watched the 3rd period LOL
> 
> It was. Hopefully it can launch them into the playoffs on a high note. They've really been bad lately but sometimes it just takes one game to get things going again.


Yup........................


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1790930 said:


> Chilly until Thursday.......
> 
> What happens Thursday???? We shall see.
> 
> What happens AFTER Thursday???? Depends on what happens Thursday.


Pretty much sums it up...


----------



## SnowGuy73

I think Novak is losing his touch.... Now says less than an inch tomorrow, locals have been saying that for a few days. Also says significant snow Thursday, again locals have been saying that for a while now....

He is now in my Jr clown category!


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1790945 said:


> If I could only tell you. Even you would need a stiff drink like I did.
> 
> PS I am not a hard drink fan.


Thought I would have seen you in Albertville yesterday.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1790961 said:


> I think Novak is losing his touch.... Now says less than an inch tomorrow, locals have been saying that for a few days. Also says significant snow Thursday, again locals have been saying that for a while now....
> 
> He is now in my Jr clown category!


If you look back you have a stocker!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1790963 said:


> If you look back you have a stocker!


A stocker, I'm confused!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1790823 said:


> Random pic of the day


Nice!.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1790963 said:


> If you look back you have a stocker!


Btw.... Stalker, not stocker.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1790966 said:


> Btw.... Stalker, not stocker.


Auto correct at it's finest.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1790967 said:


> Auto correct at it's finest.


Haha. Took me a little bit to figure out what was going on there!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dahl says not much snow at all...


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1790969 said:


> Dahl says not much snow at all...


Just saw that


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1790961 said:


> I think Novak is losing his touch.... Now says less than an inch tomorrow, locals have been saying that for a few days. Also says significant snow Thursday, again locals have been saying that for a while now....
> 
> He is now in my Jr clown category!


5 earlier had shown mostly rain for Thursday. NWS has changed my Thursday to rain again.

Did you see Novak's first totals map? He had 2-4 for me


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1790970 said:


> Just saw that


Maybe he will go into more detail here.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1790971 said:


> 5 earlier had shown mostly rain for Thursday. NWS has changed my Thursday to rain again.
> 
> Did you see Novak's first totals map? He had 2-4 for me


watching kttc right now saying only a trace to a inch for you and me by tomorrow am. 
If it works for you, I am coming to owatona tomorrow at about noon to meet a guy to look at some scaffolding I have stored there, I can bring the sander with me....save a trip


----------



## SnowGuy73

Jarrod says best chance of an inch I90


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1790974 said:


> Jarrod says best chance of an inch I90


Says the European model puts Thursday right over metro...


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1790969 said:


> Dahl says not much snow at all...


SSS inc. said that at 9a.m. this morning.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1790976 said:


> SSS inc. said that at 9a.m. this morning.


So you are Dahl??


----------



## Drakeslayer

SnowGuy73;1790965 said:


> Nice!.......


It was random but Green confirmed it was you. All I saw was a red Chevy with front mounts and FD plates rolling up on me. Had to take the pic and roll with it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1790973 said:


> watching kttc right now saying only a trace to a inch for you and me by tomorrow am.
> If it works for you, I am coming to owatona tomorrow at about noon to meet a guy to look at some scaffolding I have stored there, I can bring the sander with me....save a trip


What time are you thinking? I have a meeting at the radio station at 1 Owatonna


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1790975 said:


> Says the European model puts Thursday right over metro...


Ecmwf puts it right on top of all of us. GFS backed way off as lwnmrw mentioned earlier.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1790978 said:


> It was random but Green confirmed it was you. All I saw was a red Chevy with front mounts and FD plates rolling up on me. Had to take the pic and roll with it.


Front mounts?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1790981 said:


> Front mounts?


Plow Mount??


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1790977 said:


> So you are Dahl??


Shh...............

I'm lurking on this site and don't want anyone to know.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1790980 said:


> Ecmwf puts it right on top of all of us. GFS backed way off as lwnmrw mentioned earlier.


It needs to go south or come as all rain.

I want warm!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1790984 said:


> It needs to go south or come as all rain.
> 
> I want warm!


This will come as a shock but...... me too. I'm done with plowing. Parking lot piles haven't changed much lately. This could be worse than last year for me unless it gets warm in a hurry.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1790987 said:


> This will come as a shock but...... me too. I'm done with plowing. Parking lot piles haven't changed much lately. This could be worse than last year for me unless it gets warm in a hurry.


I am afraid it will be June!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1790987 said:


> This will come as a shock but...... me too. I'm done with plowing. Parking lot piles haven't changed much lately. This could be worse than last year for me unless it gets warm in a hurry.


Sounds like 50° a week from today. IF we don't get more snow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1790988 said:


> I am afraid it will be June!


I was going to look and see when I started clean ups last year.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1790988 said:


> I am afraid it will be June!


A week of 50's will do wonders. Just as long as we don't get a 18" snow storm again


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1790990 said:


> I was going to look and see when I started clean ups last year.


Has to be middle of May


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1790990 said:


> I was going to look and see when I started clean ups last year.


I did one on or around 4-12 then started full swing on 4-29&4-30 then my son was born and we got 18" of snow. Then struggled til mid may to fit them in while mowing in the rain.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I just want to apologize now for all the snow I moved onto peoples grass. :crying: I'm sorry.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1790993 said:


> Has to be middle of May


Looks like I started crabgrass preventer May 9th.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1790995 said:


> I just want to apologize now for all the snow I moved onto peoples grass. :crying: I'm sorry.


Its OK they can push it back on your parking lots so the lawn will dry out


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1790994 said:


> I did one on or around 4-12 then started full swing on 4-29&4-30 then my son was born and we got 18" of snow. Then struggled til mid may to fit them in while mowing in the rain.


 I billed a salt run in the middle of April.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1790995 said:


> I just want to apologize now for all the snow I moved onto peoples grass. :crying: I'm sorry.


We all do the same, you're good.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1790996 said:


> Looks like I started crabgrass preventer May 9th.


That's in the neighborhood of when mine got applied


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1790997 said:


> Its OK they can push it back on your parking lots so the lawn will dry out


Thats fine, just keep all the other garbage on the grass please. :salute:


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1791001 said:


> Thats fine, just keep all the other garbage on the grass please. :salute:


Then what would you sweep?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like around the 9th for clean ups as well.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I was on a peddle pub downtown at the end of April in the snow. That was actually fun.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1790998 said:


> I billed a salt run in the middle of April.


It got cold after I did that one. The guy sets up Lowes stores all over the us. It was the only time he would be home beside in may sometime. It was muddy. We went and did snow 5-6 times in may on my zero tolerance accounts


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1791001 said:


> Thats fine, just keep all the other garbage on the grass please. :salute:


Its okay. I have a navigator to pick out up with


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1791005 said:


> I was on a peddle pub downtown at the end of April in the snow. That was actually fun.


I think 5 showed one of those things in the snow


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1791003 said:


> Then what would you sweep?


Sand. Sometimes people try to blow ALL their Spring cleanup debris into the lots if they know we're coming. FYI, if its in a pile we go around it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dahl says rain mixed with snow Thursday


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Dahl says some rain Thursday maybe a little snow mixed in


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1791009 said:


> Sand. Sometimes people try to blow ALL their Spring cleanup debris into the lots if they know we're coming. FYI, if its in a pile we go around it.


So we should spread it out?


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1791008 said:


> I think 5 showed one of those things in the snow


I won't disclose which one is me :laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1791012 said:


> So we should spread it out?


Just hire reliakor, they don't care!

Haha.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1791013 said:


> I won't disclose which one is me :laughing:


Nice!!........


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1791012 said:


> So we should spread it out?


Just don't make it obvious.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1791014 said:


> Just hire reliakor, they don't care!
> 
> Haha.


About anything!! yet they are so big.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1791014 said:


> Just hire reliakor, they don't care!
> 
> Haha.


No comment...


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1791019 said:


> No comment...


Hahahahah!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1791018 said:


> About anything!! yet they are so big.


Ya.... Throw a tire or two out there, they will take it!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1791018 said:


> About anything!! yet they are so big.


My dad knew the original owner 40 years ago when he was the guy that actually came out to sweep for us. This was long ago but I did just talk to him last summer. They used to be Clean Sweep.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I found a big screen tv it the snow at one property this week!


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1791021 said:


> Ya.... Throw a tire or two out there, they will take it!


:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1791021 said:


> Ya.... Throw a tire or two out there, they will take it!


I had another company that does a lot of asphalt that was sweeping roads and I had blown everything behind my trailer went around the house and came back and they where going over the pile multiple times to suck up the leaves.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1791022 said:


> My dad knew the original owner 40 years ago when he was the guy that actually came out to sweep for us. This was long ago but I did just talk to him last summer. They used to be Clean Sweep.


Yup. Lots of duct tape holds their equipment together.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1791025 said:


> I had another company that does a lot of asphalt that was sweeping roads and I had blown everything behind my trailer went around the house and came back and they where going over the pile multiple times to suck up the leaves.


Lucky!.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1791025 said:


> I had another company that does a lot of asphalt that was sweeping roads and I had blown everything behind my trailer went around the house and came back and they where going over the pile multiple times to suck up the leaves.


We're they green in color?


----------



## Drakeslayer

SnowGuy73;1791023 said:


> I found a big screen tv it the snow at one property this week!


I know! I saw it in the back of your truck!'


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1791023 said:


> I found a big screen tv it the snow at one property this week!


I buried about a 32" tube tv in the middle of December. I would e surprised if it has surfaced yet.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1791030 said:


> I know! I saw it in the back of your truck!'


Haha.

Plugged it in and fired right up!


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1791031 said:


> I buried about a 32" tube tv in the middle of December. I would e surprised if it has surfaced yet.


This was about a 60" flat screen.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1790979 said:


> What time are you thinking? I have a meeting at the radio station at 1 Owatonna


I could be down there around noon if that works


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1791033 said:


> Haha.
> 
> Plugged it in and fired right up!


Nice!

I found a nice oil painting of a chick with no top on. Scandalous. Its been hanging at our shop for 10 years.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1791029 said:


> We're they green in color?


Black trucks some gold and red lettering.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1791036 said:


> Nice!
> 
> I found a nice oil painting of a chick with no top on. Scandalous. Its been hanging at our shop for 10 years.


I like your style!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1791037 said:


> Black trucks some gold and red lettering.


I guess I don't know them. They need some pelican sweepers then your pile wouldn't be a problem. Vacuum sweepers are worthless in the Spring.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1791036 said:


> Nice!
> 
> I found a nice oil painting of a chick with no top on. Scandalous. Its been hanging at our shop for 10 years.


Picture or it didn't happen!


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1791039 said:


> I guess I don't know them. They need some pelican sweepers then your pile wouldn't be a problem. Vacuum sweepers are worthless in the Spring.


Pearson brothers.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Daddy want!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1791038 said:


> I like your style!


If you're into nude paintings I've got about 70 of them. My great aunt which has now passed at one time painted nudes. My parents ended up with them. :laughing: They don't know what to do with them. My favorite part of the deal is one of my brothers ex girlfriends from long ago was a model for the painters once after they broke up. Awkward.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1791040 said:


> Picture or it didn't happen!


Agreed!......


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1791041 said:


> Pearson brothers.


Oh, I know them. They were using pelicans then. They have a nice operation and beautiful trucks. The owner comes from a long line of Green equipment.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1791042 said:


> Daddy want!


What on earth are you going to do with that!!


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1790979 said:


> What time are you thinking? I have a meeting at the radio station at 1 Owatonna


Or I can do after 2 if that works better


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1791044 said:


> Agreed!......


Its not that exciting but I'll try to remember a pic tomorrow.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1791045 said:


> Oh, I know them. They were using pelicans then. They have a nice operation and beautiful trucks. The owner comes from a long line of Green equipment.


All I know is they made my life easy!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1791046 said:


> What on earth are you going to do with that!!


Get the hell out out of this hole of an industry and haul!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1791042 said:


> Daddy want!


You're looking for a pair of Western Stars?? Are those at Boyer on 13?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1791051 said:


> Get the hell out out of this hole of an industry and haul!


Go from one hole to a different hole!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1791052 said:


> You're looking for a pair of Western Stars??


Pair, no. I'd like one.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1791053 said:


> Go from one hole to a different hole!


Become a sub for someone. I'd have to bet that there are less headaches then this crap!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1791054 said:


> Pair, no. I'd like one.


With a quint axle you ought to be able to keep it busy. The more axles the better.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1791055 said:


> Become a sub for someone. I'd have to bet that there are less headaches then this crap!


Sub to SSS!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1791057 said:


> Sub to SSS!!


With that truck you're destined for highway work.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1791056 said:


> With a quint axle you ought to be able to keep it busy. The more axles the better.


Agreed.

I figured at least a tri axle..


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1791058 said:


> With that truck you're destined for highway work.


That's what I thought. Work lond summer hours and take the winters off!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1791059 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I figured at least a tri axle..


Most companies want tri's or quads now. Buy it and work for BR haulin mix.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1791060 said:


> That's what I thought. Work lond summer hours and take the winters off!


Work lond summer hours and haul snow!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1791055 said:


> Become a sub for someone. I'd have to bet that there are less headaches then this crap!


Buddy just bought a tri axle and has it hired out all summer already. Or maybe quad


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1791062 said:


> Work lond summer hours and haul snow!


Long*

Ah..... Negative!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1791063 said:


> Buddy just bought a tri axle and has it hired out all summer already.


Same here.

I've been thinking about it for a few years now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1791061 said:


> Most companies want tri's or quads now. Buy it and work for BR haulin mix.


Wanna borrow me about $130k?


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1790996 said:


> Looks like I started crabgrass preventer May 9th.


That's was a good day! Was my 21st birthday lol


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1791067 said:


> That's was a good day! Was my 21st birthday lol


Jesus I'm old!

You remember anything? Haha!


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1791068 said:


> Jesus I'm old!
> 
> You remember anything? Haha!


I know I don't hardly anything from mine. Mine was shortly after we just started mowing last year.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1791068 said:


> Jesus I'm old!
> 
> You remember anything? Haha!


I remember walking into Zorbaz but I don't remember coming back out lol. That was a good weekend at the cabin


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1791045 said:


> Oh, I know them. They were using pelicans then. They have a nice operation and beautiful trucks. The owner comes from a long line of Green equipment.


Yes... yes he does... The green guys up by me right? They're... something else...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1791071 said:


> I remember walking into Zorbaz but I don't remember coming back out lol. That was a good weekend at the cabin


Sounds like a good night!


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1791070 said:


> I know I don't hardly anything from mine. Mine was shortly after we just started mowing last year.


Hahahahah. Nice.


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;1791071 said:


> I remember walking into Zorbaz


Best pizza around. Love the Lowden...pepperoni, jalapeno and peanut butter. Numnumnum...


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1791074 said:


> Sounds like a good night!


Sure was! That seems to happen a lot going to Zorbaz lol


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1791077 said:


> Best pizza around. Love the Lowden...pepperoni, jalapeno and peanut butter. Numnumnum...


The view is usually pretty good also. I always get the all meat pizza or the nachos


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1791077 said:


> Best pizza around. Love the Lowden...pepperoni, jalapeno and peanut butter. Numnumnum...


With your banana beer?


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;1791079 said:


> The view is usually pretty good also. I always get the all meat pizza or the nachos


Absolutely! I met my wife at Zorbaz on Gull Lake.


----------



## Camden

SnowGuy73;1791080 said:


> With your banana beer?


Believe it or not but I had that combo just last weekend!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1791082 said:


> Believe it or not but I had that combo just last weekend!


Hahahahah!

Yuck!


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;1791071 said:


> I remember walking into Zorbaz but I don't remember coming back out lol. That was a good weekend at the cabin


Nice, been there once or twice..

Are you on Gull?

We have a place right up the road on East Twin lake.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1791086 said:


> Nice, been there once or twice..
> 
> Are you on Gull?
> 
> We have a place right up the road on East Twin lake.


Our family has a cabin up by the otter tail one. I do get up to gull two or three times a year. A few friends have places up there. That was one of the funniest Zorbaz to go to. My grandpa used to have a place on agate


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1791081 said:


> Absolutely! I met my wife at Zorbaz on Gull Lake.


Nice! That is a fun one to go too


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Green Grass;1791037 said:


> Black trucks some gold and red lettering.


Pearsons, I may know the person that installed the landscaping at Russ's house. That same person might have prints for the house addition and landscape redo. 
Edit. I'm late to the show, already been answered


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sooooooo.... Percentages are up, temps are down for Thursday.

Good luck to all!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Newest GFS has it directly over the cities at noon on Thursday but almost out of here by 6 pm.

Very last part of the NAM is just dabbling into Thursday, but the very last frame of that one has all the moisture over Lake Superior.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1791055 said:


> Become a sub for someone. I'd have to bet that there are less headaches then this crap!


Sounds like you need a different business plan. Just a few years ago I was ready to throw the towel in. Everything broke, people complaining constantly, guys working missed stuff all the time, needed to work cheap to gain work, had no money. Changed a few things, raised prices, worked my ass off and changed guys. Have one winter slacker but he's always available. I'm actually the happiest I've been in a few years and look forward to what comes my way


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

GFS has almost 40 for us at 6 am Thursday, but then dropping into the 20's as the storm comes through.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1791035 said:


> I could be down there around noon if that works


Let's do noon. May have to run to Northfield after my appointment. Where at? I live 10 east north and west of Claremont


----------



## SnowGuy73

17° clear calm

07:12


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1791112 said:


> GFS has almost 40 for us at 6 am Thursday, but then dropping into the 20's as the storm comes through.


Sweet... looks like 3 inches on the meteogram... wrapping up 5pm Thursday... at this time


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1791111 said:


> Sounds like you need a different business plan. Just a few years ago I was ready to throw the towel in. Everything broke, people complaining constantly, guys working missed stuff all the time, needed to work cheap to gain work, had no money. Changed a few things, raised prices, worked my ass off and changed guys. Have one winter slacker but he's always available. I'm actually the happiest I've been in a few years and look forward to what comes my way


Nope, none of those are my issue. If you look back about 2000 pages I discussed doing a complete reset on my business about three years ago....


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1791120 said:


> Sweet... looks like 13 Inches on the meteogram... wrapping up 6am Fridayy... at this time


Fixed it for you.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Were screwed!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1791120 said:


> Sweet... looks like 3 inches on the meteogram... wrapping up 5pm Thursday... at this time


If you use SSS's favorite 30:1 ratio, it's almost 11".


----------



## jimslawnsnow




----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1791124 said:


> Nope, none of those are my issue. If you look back about 2000 pages I discussed doing a complete reset on my business about three years ago....


Oh OK. Probably was before I was a member or before I found this thread


----------



## SnowGuy73

Flurries here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1791131 said:


> Oh OK. Probably was before I was a member or before I found this thread


It was back on November, maybe December.....

I don't know.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1791130 said:


>


That will change!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Now light snow, huge flakes, not melting on contact.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1791125 said:


> Fixed it for you.


Haha... "we're screwed!"


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1791137 said:


> Haha... "we're screwed!"


You know we are.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1791128 said:


> If you use SSS's favorite 30:1 ratio, it's almost 11".


Thats cute... that would just be wonderful


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1791134 said:


> It was back on November, maybe December.....
> 
> I don't know.


Must have missed it. I didn't come on here much til December


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1791113 said:


> Let's do noon. May have to run to Northfield after my appointment. Where at? I live 10 east north and west of Claremont


Ware is the best place to meet? how about the restaurant by the ethanol plant?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1791138 said:


> You know we are.....


I know... then more cold, then more snow... repeat...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1791135 said:


> That will change!


I'm sure it will. But remember all these forecasters are more accurate farther out then just before the storm


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1791141 said:


> Ware is the best place to meet? how about the restaurant by the ethanol plant?


I was just thinking we better do somewhere in town. I have to grab some cash. I only have half here


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1791142 said:


> I know... then more cold, then more snow... repeat...


Correct, last year sound familiar?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1791143 said:


> I'm sure it will. But remember all these forecasters are more accurate farther out then just before the storm


Ya, we will see.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Well NWS.... Welcome to forecasting. 

I'm now at 50% of less than an inch, once again as its beginning they decide to put something up about accumulation. 

Damn clowns!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1791148 said:


> Ya, we will see.


Do you have some insider info? Been that way all winter. Except for Novak on these last few snows.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Up to 60% of rain and snow Thursday.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1791149 said:


> Well NWS.... Welcome to forecasting.
> 
> I'm now at 50% of less than an inch, once again as its beginning they decide to put something up about accumulation.
> 
> Damn clowns!


Mine was 1-2 then 1-3 for a few hours yesterday then last night less than an inch and been that way since. Seems like you must be on some border point that it flip flops or gets forgotten about?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1791120 said:


> Sweet... looks like 3 inches on the meteogram... wrapping up 5pm Thursday... at this time


If you use SSS's favorite 30:1 ratio, it's almost 11". 

Oh, and if you use a 1:1 ratio, it's really not much at all!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1791150 said:


> Do you have some insider info? Been that way all winter. Except for Novak on these last few snows.


Nope, I only know what I'm told or what I see happening.

I did sent in a resume to Noaa, put on there that I have 20/20 vision.. . I didn't get the job!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1791153 said:


> Mine was 1-2 then 1-3 for a few hours yesterday then last night less than an inch and been that way since. Seems like you must be on some border point that it flip flops or gets forgotten about?


I had20% and nothing as late as 02:00 this morning.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1791151 said:


> Up to 60% of rain and snow Thursday.


Been there since thursdays forecast came out. See what I mean about your location? You should have been that high all along since its suppose to be more north and tpyr north of me


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1791145 said:


> I was just thinking we better do somewhere in town. I have to grab some cash. I only have half here


you name the place and I can be there.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1791155 said:


> Nope, I only know what I'm told or what I see happening.
> 
> I did sent in a resume to Noaa, put on there that I have 20/20 vision.. . I didn't get the job!


That's funny right there


----------



## SnowGuy73

Barrow shows a decent line of moderate snow around lunch time today right through the metro.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1791146 said:


> Correct, last year sound familiar?


Yep... just looked back to October of last year looking for your business reset post... lots of positivity back then... bano was talking about his new truck he got in MI... lwnmwrman was excited about his new skid and putting a box blade on his loader... my how things change...


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1791159 said:


> That's funny right there


I didn't have my own clown shoes, that was the problem I think!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1791157 said:


> Been there since thursdays forecast came out. See what I mean about your location? You should have been that high all along since its suppose to be more north and tpyr north of me


No, it's been south all along. Overnight the models have been putting it north over the cities.

You guys down south were on the north side up until this morning.

Now it's moved 100-200 miles north.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Barlow is down to 40% Thursday. Yuhas was at 60% last night.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1791158 said:


> you name the place and I can be there.


Know where the movie theater is? Probably the south side or Behind the motel will be emptyier since school is out and they open earlier. I'll have my white 350 with DOT numbers


----------



## SnowGuy73

Marler shows nw to se movement today, Barlow showed it w to e........

Ugh!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1791154 said:


> If you use SSS's favorite 30:1 ratio, it's almost 11".
> 
> Oh, and if you use a 1:1 ratio, it's really not much at all!!


Even better... make it rain!!


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1791165 said:


> Know where the movie theater is? Probably the south side or Behind the motel will be emptyier since school is out and they open earlier. I'll have my white 350 with DOT numbers


That is in Owatonna correct


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1791167 said:


> Even better... make it rain!!


We going to the club!?!?!?!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1791163 said:


> No, it's been south all along. Overnight the models have been putting it north over the cities.
> 
> You guys down south were on the north side up until this morning.
> 
> Now it's moved 100-200 miles north.


Oh ok. Some reason I thought it was a northern storm. Saw something on NWS a few days ago that had shown rain for bano and i and mixed to the north. I guess in didn't look too hard at it. Saw rain and was excited


----------



## SnowGuy73

Cb, are you a skywarn spotter?

I seem to remember you being one.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1791168 said:


> That is in Owatonna correct


Yes. Off bridge st on Allen ave. By bk, KFC, holiday gas station


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1791170 said:


> Oh ok. Some reason I thought it was a northern storm. Saw something on NWS a few days ago that had shown rain for bano and i and mixed to the north. I guess in didn't look too hard at it. Saw rain and was excited


The whole thing is supposed to be mainly rain with a mix on the northern side.

As long as it stays mainly a rain mix, and not a mainly snow mix.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1791170 said:


> Oh ok. Some reason I thought it was a northern storm. Saw something on NWS a few days ago that had shown rain for bano and i and mixed to the north. I guess in didn't look too hard at it. Saw rain and was excited


Jarrod on 11 had something about north yesterday morning too and the last night he had it over the metro.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1791173 said:


> As long as it stays mainly a rain mix, and not a mainly snow mix.


Agreed!.......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1791174 said:


> Jarrod on 11 had something about north yesterday morning too and the last night he had it over the metro.


I just caught Dahl last. And was it yuhas was it yesterday morning


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1791177 said:


> I just caught Dahl last. And was it yuhas was it yesterday morning


Ya, sunscreen boy was on yesterday am.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1791173 said:


> The whole thing is supposed to be mainly rain with a mix on the northern side.
> 
> As long as it stays mainly a rain mix, and not a mainly snow mix.


You think the day time stuff would melt, but what falls after dark worries me


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1791179 said:


> Your think the day time stuff would melt, but what falls after dark worries me


The light snow that's falling here now isn't melting. Everything is white here.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1791180 said:


> The light snow that's falling here now isn't melting. Everything is white here.


Thursday should be warmer


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1791180 said:


> The light snow that's falling here now isn't melting. Everything is white here.


Sun was peaking here a bit ago. Still see some orange through the curtains


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1791181 said:


> Thursday should be warmer


But heavier snow too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1791183 said:


> Sun was peaking here a bit ago. Still see some orange through the curtains


Lucky!.......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1791184 said:


> But heavier snow too.


Yeah, but it was heavy a couple weeks ago and it all melted. I guess what it is it is


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1791188 said:


> Yeah, but it was heavy a couple weeks ago and it all melted. I guess what it is it is


True.........


----------



## SnowGuy73

50°........ Always a week away!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1791191 said:


> 50°........ Always a week away!


Its only been that way for 2 months or so. Will go on Jan April and may too if its like last year


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1791191 said:


> 50°........ Always a week away!


Just keep forecasting it and at some point they will be right.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;1791195 said:


> Just keep forecasting it and at some point they will be right.


June or perhaps July?


----------



## TKLAWN

NWS just jumped up 100% snow for today less than half inch. Five minutes ago I had 30%.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Flakes in slow motion floating down here in Mtka/Wayzata. Actually sticking with very slow melt until another Flake
lands on it. I'm looking out the window at one flake on the walk and it starts to melt in about 20 to 30 seconds until another flake lands on it. This went on over and over again for about 5 mins. Then I notice my wife and dog looking at me. They had been behind me the whole time. They (yes even the dog) were laughing at me as I looked mindlessly out the window. I looked like one of those commercials for anti-depression medications with the sad looking person looking gloomily out the window as the wet, grey day takes it toll on the mind.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Twins opener 2 weeks away. Didn't we get snow around that time last year? Or was it every game? Not really into sports but remember 5 showing them shoveling the stadium all the time in april


----------



## jimslawnsnow

MNPLOWCO;1791199 said:


> Flakes in slow motion floating down here in Mtka/Wayzata. Actually sticking with very slow melt until another Flake
> lands on it. I'm looking out the window at one flake on the walk and it starts to melt in about 20 to 30 seconds until another flake lands on it. This went on over and over again for about 5 mins. Then I notice my wife and dog looking at me. They had been behind me the whole time. They (yes even the dog) were laughing at me as I looked mindlessly out the window. I looked like one of those commercials for anti-depression medications with the sad looking person looking gloomily out the window as the wet, grey day takes it toll on the mind.


Maybe you found a new calling?


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1791172 said:


> Yes. Off bridge st on Allen ave. By bk, KFC, holiday gas station


sounds good I will see you there at noon


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;1791197 said:


> NWS just jumped up 100% snow for today less than half inch. Five minutes ago I had 30%.


I'm still the same. Around an inch @ 60%. Watching 5's cloud tracker shows the metro getting more than me down here


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1791204 said:


> sounds good I will see you there at noon


See you then


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1791195 said:


> Just keep forecasting it and at some point they will be right.


Darts at the wall!


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1791197 said:


> NWS just jumped up 100% snow for today less than half inch. Five minutes ago I had 30%.


Clowns!

After its been snowing for an hour!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1791205 said:


> I'm still the same. Around an inch @ 60%. Watching 5's cloud tracker shows the metro getting more than me down here


Sounds about right.


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1791213 said:


>


Saw that too. Doesn't really have and new or useful info that we don't already know


----------



## OC&D

I've got a random flurry every once in a while, but the sun is cutting through the clouds nicely right now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1791214 said:


> Saw that too. Doesn't really have and new or useful info that we don't already know


I like the laundry list of things they don't know!


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1791217 said:


> I've got a random flurry every once in a while, but the sun is cutting through the clouds nicely right now.


I have white roads.......


----------



## MNPLOWCO

SnowGuy73;1791220 said:


> I have white roads.......


Same here Mtka/Wayzata. Even the manhole cover that usually is the last to keep snow is now covered. Tight flakes, and rather fast coming down.


----------



## NorthernProServ

same here, coming down decent!

WTF!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

JohnDee is up.

Should snow for another 1:15 for you south side guys.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Clear,
11*F
wind W,N,W,


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light snow, tiny flakes now. 

Sun trying to peek out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1791225 said:


> JohnDee is up.


Keep pushing north!


----------



## SnowGuy73

I think all of the ads on the desktop version of this site is making it very, very slow.....

At least on my end.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Light snow here for about a half hour, done for now. Sun is trying to come out kinda


----------



## SnowGuy73

1/4" here..


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1791234 said:


> I think all of the ads on the desktop version of this site is making it very, very slow.....
> 
> At least on my end.


mine too. my is slow too. only here and lawnsite. the more crap that's on a page the slower it will be. plus ive notice when theres a ton of activity on here its slow as piss.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That time of year, meetings with property managers are starting.

Got another one today, decided I should finally shave.

I'd been going without shaving and a haircut, in protest of the snow. I wasn't going to until the accumulating snow stopped.

Either I jinxed myself this morning, or I'm better at forecasting than everyone else.


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1791220 said:


> I have white roads.......


I do now too.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1791171 said:


> Cb, are you a skywarn spotter?
> 
> I seem to remember you being one.


Yeah... I've taken the class a couple times


----------



## Camden

Just looked outside and I think I need to make a sidewalk run. Wasn't expecting that!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Street is 50% white, driveway is 90%. Coming down pretty good big fluffy flakes


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1791241 said:


> mine too. my is slow too. only here and lawnsite. the more crap that's on a page the slower it will be. plus ive notice when theres a ton of activity on here its slow as piss.


Same, these are the only two on my end that are slow as well.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1791246 said:


> Yeah... I've taken the class a couple times


Ya, I had it a couple times, I always forget to refresh and then I lose it.

I was thinking of going and re taking it this year here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1791244 said:


> I do now too.


Stopped here for now, sun came out for about 5 minutes and helped to melt some off.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I knew I shouldn't have shaved.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

1" of super fluff in the deck, 3/8" on the driveway


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1791262 said:


> 1" of super fluff in the deck, 3/8" on the driveway


Yuck!........


----------



## jimslawnsnow




----------



## NorthernProServ

NWS has a high of 35 on Thursday for me, low of 21 and only 33 on Friday.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Just a few days ago, Dahl was saying thunderstorms this weekend!


Jackass!


----------



## NorthernProServ

jimslawnsnow;1791267 said:


>


this is going to be a repeat of last year for sure!
Looking back at last year we did not start cleanups til the beginning of may along with first app of fert. Year before that, first app was done end of mach!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

1/2" on the driveway, now the snow looks like dust falling


----------



## NorthernProServ

Anybody listen to the live stream of NOAA radio online?


----------



## OC&D

The deepest I have here is 1/2" on my north side concrete steps. The sidewalk that sees sun is melting and I'm down to wet 'crete in a couple of spots.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1791267 said:


>


just left Rochester right now should be there in about 45 minutes


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1791267 said:


>


Isnt that NEXT Monday/Tuesday? WTF...


----------



## Greenery

Is spring here yet?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1791282 said:


> Isnt that NEXT Monday/Tuesday? WTF...


The west to east flow sets up at the border. Storms will ride that flow.

MN is right under the flow, so whether the jet stream swings up, swings down, lake front influence, we are out!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Snowing in Chaska, melting on contact for now.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1791288 said:


> The west to east flow sets up at the border. Storms will ride that flow.
> 
> MN is right under the flow, so whether the jet stream swings up, swings down, lake front influence, we are out!


Calcutta clipper Denny?


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1791270 said:


> this is going to be a repeat of last year for sure!
> Looking back at last year we did not start cleanups til the beginning of may along with first app of fert. Year before that, first app was done end of mach!


We had 7" of snow may 2nd or 3rd last year.


----------



## SnoFarmer

The local morning weather guy used the term 
"plowabel snow" for Wens.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1791294 said:


> We had 7" of snow may 2nd or 3rd last year.


My last billable date was May 5th. I got a check for CUTTING at the schools on April 17th. This year I invoice for the city we got back April 1 for mowing as well.


----------



## qualitycut

I'm leaving a week from Thursday and it better not snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I guess I need about (18) 1" snows that melt so I can hit 80". Get an extra $5k from the schools then.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1791301 said:


> I'm leaving a week from Thursday and it better not snow.


You're screwed!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnoFarmer;1791296 said:


> The local morning weather guy used the term
> "plowabel snow" for Wens.


Did he really spell it that way?

And JohnDee has it for you as well, if 8+" is plowabel.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1791241 said:


> mine too. my is slow too. only here and lawnsite. the more crap that's on a page the slower it will be. plus ive notice when theres a ton of activity on here its slow as piss.


 just getting into town right now will be at the theater in about 5 minutes


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1791194 said:


> Its only been that way for 2 months or so. Will go on Jan April and may too if its like last year


I am here waiting for you sir.


----------



## Camden

Sidewalk run complete. Now that was easy money...just put the sweeper down and away you go.

Wish it could be like that all the time.


----------



## unit28

Thursday precursor.......


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

All done here, the deepest on the driveway was 7/8" now it's 1/2". Sun isn't even out but it's melting, even dripping off the roof


----------



## SnowGuy73

Back to flurries here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Everything melted on contact..


----------



## SnoFarmer

naw , he said it, plowable
just me being dyslexic.


the local guy will go to 6":laughing:



LwnmwrMan22;1791305 said:


> Did he really spell it that way?
> And JohnDee has it for you as well, if 8+" is plowabel.


 they keep moving the goal post.
yesterday "wens" was the snowday, now it's thur


unit28;1791311 said:


> Thursday precursor.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Back to snow, still melting.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnoFarmer;1791315 said:


> they keep moving the goal post.
> yesterday "wens" was the snowday, now it's thur


Kind of like it will be 50 degrees.....Next week! 

Clowns!


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1791317 said:


> Kind of like it will be 50 degrees.....Next week!
> 
> Clowns!


"WRSCRWD" perhaps a new hash tag? #WRSCRWD


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1791319 said:


> "WRSCRWD" perhaps a new hash tag? #WRSCRWD


I'll let you submit that one to Ian.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Snowing hard now....

Were screwed!


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1791320 said:


> I'll let you submit that one to Ian.


Or jerrid sebesta, he actually goes on Twitter.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like Lawn Ranger took all of their equipment to Fahey instead of Radde this year.... I think the company that bought Radde out really screwed the pooch on this one!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1791255 said:


> Ya, I had it a couple times, I always forget to refresh and then I lose it.
> 
> I was thinking of going and re taking it this year here.


I should probably do that too


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1791324 said:


> Or jerrid sebesta, he actually goes on Twitter.


Never been.. I see enough pointless posts on facebook (and on here for that fact), don't need to see anymore.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1791326 said:


> I should probably do that too


I was eyeballing where I should go this morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sticking to the roads again.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Good call Mike Lynch on the snow being out of the metro and into Wisconsin by 12:30 or 13:00...

Clown!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1791309 said:


> I am here waiting for you sir.


Guess I should have checked this sooner. Any way nice to meet you and thanks for delivering the sander


----------



## SnowGuy73

Got really bright out now.... Still snowing like a mofo!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bright blue sky and lots of sun in Maple Grove now


----------



## SnowGuy73

1/4" on my deck in less than 15 minutes.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1791333 said:


> Bright blue sky and lots of sun in Maple Grove now


Looking forward to that, son!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1791334 said:


> 1/4" on my deck in less than 15 minutes.


If it comes down like that on Thursday we really are screwed!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Back to flurries now.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1791330 said:


> Good call Mike Lynch on the snow being out of the metro and into Wisconsin by 12:30 or 13:00...
> 
> Clown!


Its not 1300 yet.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1791342 said:


> Its not 1300 yet.


But i'm also the west metro... lots of ground to cover!


----------



## qualitycut

Crap is snowing good here. Thought Novak said falling apart.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1791346 said:


> Crap is snowing good here. Thought Novak said falling apart.


I think he is falling apart!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Flurries here, tiny flakes!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Snow stopped.


----------



## qualitycut

Anywhere from .5- 1.5 in my driveway


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Roseville area the sun is out, just a little over an inch of fluff but residual salt burned everything off the lots. A buddy said it was snowing like a sob in cottage grove right now


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1791355 said:


> Roseville area the sun is out, just a little over an inch of fluff but residual salt burned everything off the lots. A buddy said it was snowing like a sob in cottage grove right now


Yea inver grove was coming down ar an inch an hour rate easily. Its melting now


----------



## qualitycut

Randy Brock is even posting on Novaks page


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1791354 said:


> Anywhere from .5- 1.5 in my driveway


I just bid a house with a north facing walk, all of an inch on that thing....


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1791360 said:


> Randy Brock is even posting on Novaks page


Who..........?


----------



## SnowGuy73

I see blue skies to the north, flurries here now again!


----------



## skorum03

Snowing hard in riverfalls right now.


----------



## skorum03

Big, wet flakes all for the past few hours


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1791362 said:


> Who..........?


I think that's Rochesters weather guy? Bano has mentioned him I think.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Isn't Randy Brock the former UofM wrestler that went pro, then decided he was going to try out for the Vikings???

I think I'm onto something!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It is BEAUTIFUL heading north on 35W @ Hwy 10.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1791346 said:


> Crap is snowing good here. Thought Novak said falling apart.


Wrong again!


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1791368 said:


> Isn't Randy Brock the former UofM wrestler that went pro, then decided he was going to try out for the Vikings???
> 
> I think I'm onto something!!!


More likely On something!


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;1791375 said:


> More likely On something!


Alllllways...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sun is trying with no luck.

I cant even see the blue to the north anymore.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Sun in and out here. Snow came down hard after I met bano. See maybe a 1/4" up by garage doors and walks on north facing. Rest has melted


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sun is out!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Roads are dry here, good thing I didn't go lay salt...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Trying to decide what to do....

Supposed to take my '12 in to the body shop to get it fixed from my guy backing into a car tomorrow.

Nervous that if it's in, I need it for plowing Thursday.

What to do.... What to do.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Back to clouds....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That is one BIG area of moisture on the GFS.

At least it doesn't look too organized or too strong in any one area.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Just got a text from Northern Salt... "We've got plenty of salt and we'll be open at 5AM tomorrow if you or someone you know is in need"

Little late to the party boys and girls...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1791403 said:


> Just got a text from Novak Salt... "We've got plenty of salt and we'll be open at 5AM tomorrow if you or someone you know is in need"
> 
> Little late to the party boys and girls...


Fixed it for you!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Wind really kicked here!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Both are funny!


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm up to 70% chance of rain/snow on Thursday, no mention of accumulation.


----------



## OC&D

I had to run down to Rosemount to pick up my radon monitor from a house. I stopped at my storage place in Inver Grove and there was nearly 2" on the gravel in the yard there! The roads were mainly just wet although driving down there some d-bag rolled his SUV on the NB side of 52.


----------



## SnowGuy73

According to Ian, more snow moving through in the next two hours....


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1791413 said:


> I had to run down to Rosemount to pick up my radon monitor from a house. I stopped at my storage place in Inver Grove and there was nearly 2" on the gravel in the yard there! The roads were mainly just wet although driving down there some d-bag rolled his SUV on the NB side of 52.


Is inver grove by I90 now?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1791394 said:


> Trying to decide what to do....
> 
> Supposed to take my '12 in to the body shop to get it fixed from my guy backing into a car tomorrow.
> 
> Nervous that if it's in, I need it for plowing Thursday.
> 
> What to do.... What to do.....


Why not wait till summer?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1791406 said:


> Fixed it for you!


Bahahahahaha!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1791419 said:


> Bahahahahaha!


Thought it was better fitting!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1791418 said:


> Why not wait till summer?


Truck doesn't stop once summer comes.

It's my main mowing truck the employees use.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hahahahah, morons!

Just as NWS changes my afternoon forecast from 80% chance of snow to partly cloudy the radar begins to fill back in to the west!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS has 2.5" on the hourly for me during the day on Thursday.

A low Wednesday night of 34, high on Thursday of 38.

Still looks like most snow will be done by around 6 pm Thursday evening.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1791409 said:


> I'm up to 70% chance of rain/snow on Thursday, no mention of accumulation.


me too but my hourly shows up to 2. lots of green


----------



## banonea

snowing like a bat outta hell down here melting on contact hopefully it doesn't snow too much I gotta leave for Rockford Illinois tomorrow at 3


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1791421 said:


> Truck doesn't stop once summer comes.
> 
> It's my main mowing truck the employees use.


well.... wait til after thursday


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1791423 said:


> NWS has 2.5" on the hourly for me during the day on Thursday.
> 
> A low Wednesday night of 34, high on Thursday of 38.
> 
> Still looks like most snow will be done by around 6 pm Thursday evening.


I still have snow likely for Thursday night, low of 19.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1791426 said:


> snowing like a bat outta hell down here melting on contact hopefully it doesn't snow too much I gotta leave for Rockford Illinois tomorrow at 3


it wont last. did that for a bit here. sun came out melted what accumulated in the grass now back to flurries


----------



## SnowGuy73

Snowing good here again.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

suns out again


----------



## SnowGuy73

I have 2.1" for Thursday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I have a mix of sun and snow now.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

windy as heck here


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1791442 said:


> windy as heck here


Same.........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1791431 said:


> I still have snow likely for Thursday night, low of 19.


Remember, "night" for NWS starts at 4 pm.

If you look at the hourly, chances drop way off after about 6 pm as well.

I have 80% chance of rain on Thursday, changing to snow for the evening.

I dropped the truck off, they didn't have any info from before when I made the appointment.

They said they would call tomorrow with an estimate. I can wake up in the morning and decide if things look different whether or not I should leave the truck or say "that's fine, but I need to wait until after Thursday".

My insurance company is getting antsy. They want to close out the claim, it's been since Jan 31 when I filed the claim.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1791448 said:


> Remember, "night" for NWS starts at 4 pm.
> 
> If you look at the hourly, chances drop way off after about 6 pm as well.
> 
> I have 80% chance of rain on Thursday, changing to snow for the evening.
> 
> I dropped the truck off, they didn't have any info from before when I made the appointment.
> 
> They said they would call tomorrow with an estimate. I can wake up in the morning and decide if things look different whether or not I should leave the truck or say "that's fine, but I need to wait until after Thursday".
> 
> My insurance company is getting antsy. They want to close out the claim, it's been since Jan 31 when I filed the claim.


I have yet to file a claim from when my buddy backed into that post when he was covering for me. Now I'm not even sure when it was exactly it happened.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yeah, looks like I'll be getting that truck tomorrow morning.....

WE WILL FOLLOW SLOWER 12Z ECMWF WITH THE SYSTEM DEVELOPING FOR
THURSDAY. GFS IS CLOSE...BUT FASTER OVERALL WITH THE WESTERN
TROUGH AS IT MOVES ACROSS. TRACK OF SURFACE LOW WOULD FAVOR A
CENTRAL MN SNOW BAND. LOOKS LIKE AT LEAST A 2 TO 4 INCH BAND
ASSOCIATED WITH THE STORM SYSTEM. WILL HAVE TO MONITOR SYSTEM FOR
MOISTURE INFLUX DURING THE DAY THURSDAY. AT THE MOMENT...THE WAVE
IS PROGRESSIVE...AND THE MAJORITY OF THE MOISTURE IS DRIVEN
FARTHER EAST. THERE IS ENOUGH DYNAMICS ASSOCIATED WITH THE WAVE TO
GENERATE THE RAIN CHANGING TO SNOW SCENARIO HOWEVER.

THIS SYSTEM EXITS TO THE EAST THURSDAY NIGHT AND IT SHOULD BE
MAINLY DRY THEN INTO SUNDAY. ANOTHER WESTERN CONUS TROUGH COMES
ASHORE OVER THE WEEKEND...AND THIS FAVORS HIGHER HEIGHTS AND WARMER
TEMPERATURES INTO AT LEAST THE SOUTHERN PORTION OF THE
CWA...ESPECIALLY ON SUNDAY. H85 TEMPERATURES ARE IN EXCESS OF PLUS
14C INTO SOUTHWEST MINNESOTA PER THE 12Z ECMWF THEN. ENOUGH SUNSHINE
AND NO SNOW COVER SHOULD YIELD TEMPERATES IN THE LOWER 60S AT
LEAST...INTO SOUTH CENTRAL MINNESOTA.

THIS WAVE DEEPENS OVER THE UPPER MIDWEST INTO MONDAY WITH THE
TROUGH BECOMING A BIT NEGATIVELY TILTED. NEGATIVE H85 LI`S AND
UNSTABLE MID LEVEL LAPSE RATES MOVE OVER THE SOUTHEAST CWA INTO
MONDAY NIGHT. IF THIS TREND CONTINUES...WE COULD SEE SOME THUNDER
ASSOCIATED WITH THIS SYSTEM AS IT MOVES THROUGH. COOLER AIR MOVES
OVER THE AREA MONDAY AFTERNOON/MONDAY NIGHT WITH THE POSSIBILITY
OF ANOTHER SIGNIFICANT SNOW EVENT DEVELOPING. THIS COULD AFFECT
MUCH OF THE CENTRAL AND NORTH PART OF THE STATE INTO TUESDAY.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1791449 said:


> I have yet to file a claim from when my buddy backed into that post when he was covering for me. Now I'm not even sure when it was exactly it happened.....


I had to file cause my guy (that worked 2 storms) totaled the other car, like TOTALED the other car.

He had to be backing up about 40 mph to do this much damage to the front end of their car.

Anyways, had to file to get their claim covered, just haven't had time to get my truck in.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1791368 said:


> Isn't Randy Brock the former UofM wrestler that went pro, then decided he was going to try out for the Vikings???
> 
> I think I'm onto something!!!


:laughing::laughing: that's Brock Lesner:laughing::laughing:


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1791331 said:


> Guess I should have checked this sooner. Any way nice to meet you and thanks for delivering the sander


Not a problem, good to meet you and the mrs.... let me know if you have any questions


----------



## unit28

SnoFarmer;1791315 said:


> they keep moving the goal post.
> yesterday "wens" was the snowday, now it's thur


for me, it's pretty much stayed at TH,

but the precurser I was talking about is the snowband setting up.

The precurser is Thursday...for what lays out ahead for the following week.

So this will be what Thursday is going to start looking like......

THE GFS IS A BIT MORE PROGRESSIVE
WITH THIS FEATURE THAN THE ECMWF/UKMET AND WPC FOLLOWED A
COMPROMISE OF THE GLOBAL DATA. THIS THE THREAT OF HEAVY SNOWFALL
WILL BE POSSIBLE ACROSS PARTS OF MN/WI INTO NRN MI ON THURS WITH 4
AND 8 INCH HEAVY SNOW PROBS.


----------



## unit28

by 6pm Thursday your best chances for 4" are here.....


----------



## NorthernProServ

Chick on 11 shows rain for thrusday, then the next map say snow chance thrusday and monday, but says everything will be melting, goffy blonde !!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1791465 said:


> by 6pm Thursday your best chances for 4" are here.....


That will change!


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1791470 said:


> Chick on 11 shows rain for thrusday, then the next map say snow chance thrusday and monday, but says everything will be melting, goffy blonde !!!!!!


Careful how you talk about my lil pickle.


----------



## SnowGuy73

He's at it already....


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1791478 said:


> He's at it already....


and then follows with this.

"Imagine this...portions of so. MN will likely approach 70 degrees on SUNDAY."

Clown!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1791479 said:


> and then follows with this.
> 
> "Imagine this...portions of so. MN will likely approach 70 degrees on SUNDAY."
> 
> Clown!


and this.....
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zMLtXLPrpKA#t=67


----------



## SnowGuy73

Anyone else with Sprint not have 4g today?

Mine hasn't worked all day. Chanhassen, Chaska, or Shakopee.


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;1791478 said:


> He's at it already....


Could do that off my map.too


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1791491 said:


> Could do that off my map.too


I was gonna say. Pretty easy when you cover 1/2 of MN with "moderate".


----------



## unit28

http://ruc.noaa.gov/tracks/


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1791476 said:


> Careful how you talk about my lil pickle.


Yeah!  She's my fav...


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1791493 said:


> http://ruc.noaa.gov/tracks/


Nice! Consider this one bookmarked


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1791487 said:


> Anyone else with Sprint not have 4g today?
> 
> Mine hasn't worked all day. Chanhassen, Chaska, or Shakopee.


Funny you say this. Saw our Verizon sales lady at Walmart. We were trying to figure out why people still use sprint as the the MIL has them complains and pays more. 3 people came up to her wanting out of T-Mobile or sprint in the 5 mins we were talking. None of their internet was working at all today


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1791494 said:


> Yeah!  She's my fav...


Didn't mean to be stepping on any toes now


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1791495 said:


> Nice! Consider this one bookmarked


I don't know what any of that is.....


----------



## BossPlow614

NorthernProServ;1791516 said:


> Didn't mean to be stepping on any toes now


Y'all are referring to Laura but it wasn't Belinda that was on?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1791497 said:


> Funny you say this. Saw our Verizon sales lady at Walmart. We were trying to figure out why people still use sprint as the the MIL has them complains and pays more. 3 people came up to her wanting out of T-Mobile or sprint in the 5 mins we were talking. None of their internet was working at all today


Verizon guy told me back in January that Sprints crappy service is their best salesman right now!

April and Verizon here I come!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1791519 said:


> Verizon guy told me back in January that Sprints crappy service is their best salesman right now!
> 
> April and Verizon here I come!


Best thing you can do


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1791519 said:


> Verizon guy told me back in January that Sprints crappy service is their best salesman right now!
> 
> April and Verizon here I come!


I like my At&T


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1791519 said:


> Verizon guy told me back in January that Sprints crappy service is their best salesman right now!
> 
> April and Verizon here I come!


I'm starting to think that myself... July for me though... it's been pretty good recently except they haven't done 2 water towers in town yet that are right in the middle... there's a whole other story how the city f'd that up though... I just don't know if I'd rather have unlimited data...


----------



## qualitycut

My sprint has been awesome lately.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1791520 said:


> Best thing you can do


That's what I've been told.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1791523 said:


> I'm starting to think that myself... July for me though... it's been pretty good recently except they haven't done 2 water towers in town yet that are right in the middle... there's a whole other story how the city f'd that up though... I just don't know if I'd rather have unlimited data...


Yes, but you get what you pay for...


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1791524 said:


> My sprint has been awesome lately.


Mine was good for a while, a short while.

Last week I started with the dropping calls and crap again, now no 4g.


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1791541 said:


> Mine was good for a while, a short while.
> 
> Last week I started with the dropping calls and crap again, now no 4g.


Hmm weird, I have had 4g


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1791545 said:


> Hmm weird, I have had 4g





SnowGuy73;1791541 said:


> Mine was good for a while, a short while.
> 
> Last week I started with the dropping calls and crap again, now no 4g.


If you live out here you won't even get service. Neighbor has to have a booster in there house to have signal.


----------



## Green Grass

I drove past Snowguys house earlier.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1791555 said:


> I drove past Snowguys house earlier.


Love it!....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1791555 said:


> I drove past Snowguys house earlier.


one more post to 4000


----------



## NorthernProServ

> WCCO: 1-3" SE, 3-6" NW -- (3" for the core metro)
> KSTP: 3-6"(4.5" for core metro)
> KMSP: 3-5" (4")
> KARE: 2-5" (3.5")
> NWS: 3-5" (4")
> Star Tribune: 3-5" (4")
> MPR: 3-7" (5")
> Accuweather: 2-4" (3")
> Weather Channel: 2-4" (3")
> Novak Weather: 4-8" (6")


From Novak


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1791574 said:


> From Novak


What's that for?


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1791575 said:


> What's that for?


Thursdays totals


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1791578 said:


> Thursdays totals


O gotcha thanks, I thought he was trying to show he was right on a storm and everyone else was wrong.


----------



## banonea

So what is it looking like for snow down here on Thursday. Are there any totals out yet.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1791583 said:


> So what is it looking like for snow down here on Thursday. Are there any totals out yet.


NWS says around an inch for me and the hourly shows 2". service area 20 miles north they say no totals for snow but give totals for rain and show 2" on the hourly. makes mehttp://www.plowsite.com/images/smilies/dizzy.gif


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1791583 said:


> So what is it looking like for snow down here on Thursday. Are there any totals out yet.


Check nws, your local news websites, accuweather, ect.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1791574 said:


> From Novak


Where.......?

EDIT: Nevermind... I see now... wonder where he's getting the info... my NWS hourly shows me at 2"...

EDIT #2: That was posted by that weird Bill guy from the You Tube videos last Tuesday 3/18... http://www.minnesotaforecaster.com/


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1791588 said:


> Where.......?
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind... I see now... wonder where he's getting the info... my NWS hourly shows me at 2"...
> 
> EDIT #2: That was posted by that weird Bill guy from the You Tube videos last Tuesday 3/18... http://www.minnesotaforecaster.com/


Those totals are from LAST Tuesday??

Cause I'm at 2.4" for Thursday.

Still not sure if I'm going to get this truck back from ABRA or not.

Think I'll see what the morning brings.

Looks to me to be alot of rain, and melting snow.

Anyone see what Ian or Dahl have said so far?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1791591 said:


> Those totals are from LAST Tuesday??
> 
> Cause I'm at 2.4" for Thursday.
> 
> Still not sure if I'm going to get this truck back from ABRA or not.
> 
> Think I'll see what the morning brings.
> 
> Looks to me to be alot of rain, and melting snow.
> 
> Anyone see what Ian or Dahl have said so far?


dahl said rain mixing with snow later day. also said its certainly worth watching


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The latest NAM has it not even hitting us now. It's even flatlined on the Meteogram.

WHERE'S SSS WHEN YOU NEED REASSURANCE?!?!?!?!?!??!


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1791588 said:


> Where.......?
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind... I see now... wonder where he's getting the info... my NWS hourly shows me at 2"...
> 
> EDIT #2: *That was posted by that weird Bill guy from the You Tube videos last Tuesday 3/18... http://www.minnesotaforecaster.com/*


You are right, guess I should look harder at the dates next time first, and website haha.

That's what I get for trying to do it on my phone.

opps


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1791594 said:


> The latest NAM has it not even hitting us now. It's even flatlined on the Meteogram.
> 
> WHERE'S SSS WHEN YOU NEED REASSURANCE?!?!?!?!?!??!


You rang??

Winter is over and yes I said you won't see more than two flakes today but it all melted pretty fast. Except on my icerink where there is 1.25". I've been looking for trucks all day on the road and internet so I haven't really looked. Just popped on here and am going to check the latest. Problem is the NAM seems to screw up Spring storms. It did last year a lot anyway. The gfs was king last Spring.

I'll get back to ya and see if I cannot re-assure you to get that truck fixed.  First I gotta get my Jacks pizza out of the oven.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

GFS has the moisture blossoming just south of the cities, but forecasted temps in the mid 30's.

Drops temps to mid teens by midnight, but also has the back edge of the moisture about to Wausau WI by then as well.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1791596 said:


> You are right, guess I should look harder at the dates next time first, and website haha.
> 
> That's what I get for trying to do it on my phone.
> 
> opps


Happens to the best of us! :salute:


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1791599 said:


> You rang??
> 
> Winter is over and yes I said you won't see more than two flakes today but it all melted pretty fast. Except on my icerink where there is 1.25". I've been looking for trucks all day on the road and internet so I haven't really looked. Just popped on here and am going to check the latest. Problem is the NAM seems to screw up Spring storms. It did last year a lot anyway. The gfs was king last Spring.
> 
> I'll get back to ya and see if I cannot re-assure you to get that truck fixed.  First I gotta get my Jacks pizza out of the oven.


Yeah Novak and another guy were talking about the models screwing things up for Spring...


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1791601 said:


> GFS has the moisture blossoming just south of the cities, but forecasted temps in the mid 30's.
> 
> Drops temps to mid teens by midnight, but also has the back edge of the moisture about to Wausau WI by then as well.


New nam shows nothing but a "little" rain. Ecmwf is north of you.


----------



## skorum03

My NWS says between a quarter and half inch of rain on thursday... I bet that would make some snow disappear, yeah?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Belinda says rain


----------



## Deershack

Trying to figure out what's going on. Over 3 wks ago I got a PM from a poster here that wanted to know if I was interested in helping him out by filling in for his skid operator for the rest of the season. I said I was available but wanted to see the properties to see how he serviced them and check out the skid since I haven't operated his brand. 

We talked once and he said he would call back to set a time and place. Since then he has told me 3 diff dates that he would contact me but it never happened. When I call his #, I get his machines but no return call. 

I've turned down 2-3 short time gigs because I thought he would be asking to meet on the dates he mentioned. I believe in meeting my obligations and keeping my word. Was I stupid for waiting or should I have just blown him off?

Apparently he has a fairly big operation with plowing, salting and hauling since he mentioned using my 5 yd dumps next winter to haul from some parking ramps. Don't know if he does summer work. 

I don't want to burn any bridges but don't understand how a business can operate without returning calls and leave possible drivers/operators hanging.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Deershack;1791619 said:


> Trying to figure out what's going on. Over 3 wks ago I got a PM from a poster here that wanted to know if I was interested in helping him out by filling in for his skid operator for the rest of the season. I said I was available but wanted to see the properties to see how he serviced them and check out the skid since I haven't operated his brand.
> 
> We talked once and he said he would call back to set a time and place. Since then he has told me 3 diff dates that he would contact me but it never happened. When I call his #, I get his machines but no return call.
> 
> I've turned down 2-3 short time gigs because I thought he would be asking to meet on the dates he mentioned. I believe in meeting my obligations and keeping my word. Was I stupid for waiting or should I have just blown him off?
> 
> Apparently he has a fairly big operation with plowing, salting and hauling since he mentioned using my 5 yd dumps next winter to haul from some parking ramps. Don't know if he does summer work.
> 
> I don't want to burn any bridges but don't understand how a business can operate without returning calls and leave possible drivers/operators hanging.


Lee, that's pretty lame, I hate to hear stuff like this. I'll never understand why some people waste others time in this manner. I wouldn't work for them if this is how they operate.

Dang it lawnmwrman. :laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

Deershack;1791619 said:


> Trying to figure out what's going on. Over 3 wks ago I got a PM from a poster here that wanted to know if I was interested in helping him out by filling in for his skid operator for the rest of the season. I said I was available but wanted to see the properties to see how he serviced them and check out the skid since I haven't operated his brand.
> 
> We talked once and he said he would call back to set a time and place. Since then he has told me 3 diff dates that he would contact me but it never happened. When I call his #, I get his machines but no return call.
> 
> I've turned down 2-3 short time gigs because I thought he would be asking to meet on the dates he mentioned. I believe in meeting my obligations and keeping my word. Was I stupid for waiting or should I have just blown him off?
> 
> Apparently he has a fairly big operation with plowing, salting and hauling since he mentioned using my 5 yd dumps next winter to haul from some parking ramps. Don't know if he does summer work.
> 
> I don't want to burn any bridges but don't understand how a business can operate without returning calls and leave possible drivers/operators hanging.


Well either he had you in mind as a back up and never ended up needing one or with the little snow we have gotten he wasnt taking it to seriously maybe.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Deershack;1791619 said:


> Trying to figure out what's going on. Over 3 wks ago I got a PM from a poster here that wanted to know if I was interested in helping him out by filling in for his skid operator for the rest of the season. I said I was available but wanted to see the properties to see how he serviced them and check out the skid since I haven't operated his brand.
> 
> We talked once and he said he would call back to set a time and place. Since then he has told me 3 diff dates that he would contact me but it never happened. When I call his #, I get his machines but no return call.
> 
> I've turned down 2-3 short time gigs because I thought he would be asking to meet on the dates he mentioned. I believe in meeting my obligations and keeping my word. Was I stupid for waiting or should I have just blown him off?
> 
> Apparently he has a fairly big operation with plowing, salting and hauling since he mentioned using my 5 yd dumps next winter to haul from some parking ramps. Don't know if he does summer work.
> 
> I don't want to burn any bridges but don't understand how a business can operate without returning calls and leave possible drivers/operators hanging.


I personally would not be turning down any work that heads your way because you are waiting for him. Not good business practice to let calls just go unanswered. Or maybe he is over his head with work and no longer needs you but is not communicating that in the right way to you.

That is my biggest pet peeve! Return calls and voice mails ASAP! If I am in the truck or the skid, I always try to stop and answer. I have picked up properties because I have called the mangers back so quick!


----------



## Deershack

qualitycut;1791621 said:


> Well either he had you in mind as a back up and never ended up needing one or with the little snow we have gotten he wasnt taking it to seriously maybe.


Either one is possible although he did say his skid man had bailed on him and I gathered he was looking for someone to at least finish the season for snow and also to do push backs.

Don't understand if he changed his mind why he wouldn't at least let me know since he did say we would meet.


----------



## Deershack

NorthernProServ;1791622 said:


> I personally would not be turning down any work that heads your way because you are waiting for him. Not good business practice to let calls just go unanswered. Or maybe he is over his head with work and no longer needs you but is not communicating that in the right way to you.
> 
> That is my biggest pet peeve! Return calls and voice mails ASAP! If I am in the truck or the skid, I always try to stop and answer. I have picked up properties because I have called the mangers back so quick!


Not turning down any now but of course the past is the past and the season is pretty much over. What I've lost is lost.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1791620 said:


> Lee, that's pretty lame, I hate to hear stuff like this. I'll never understand why some people waste others time in this manner. I wouldn't work for them if this is how they operate.
> 
> Dang it lawnmwrman. :laughing:


Low blow, low blow!


----------



## unit28

Snowing now


----------



## unit28

And
Thursday. Enough warm air may be pulled into the system to cause a wintry mix over the southern counties. Although it appears likely that an area of significant snow will be associated with this system...it is still difficult to determine where that area will actually occur. Please monitor the forecast as a winter storm watch may be issued for parts of the region.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1791621 said:


> Well either he had you in mind as a back up and never ended up needing one or with the little snow we have gotten he wasnt taking it to seriously maybe.


The guy could at least called him and said what's up. Not hard to take 3 minutes to call or answer


----------



## Polarismalibu

I'm up in Fargo it's damn cold and windy. Sucks!


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Sven says "0" for snow on Thursday. Says lots of rain but the rain will be gone before the temp drops . I hope he is right.


----------



## TKLAWN

Mikey said better than a coin flips chance that we see less than 4 inches. 

Interesting way to forecast.

Where's that damn weather rock......


----------



## justinsp

*Thank you to the person who referred Wrap City Graphics*

I want to thank the person who referred Wrap City Graphics in Hopkins. I tried looking back to find who used them but did not have any luck. They asked me who referred me and I just told them it was another plow company in the area as I did not know name of company/person.

I worked with Ike there and he was great. I wanted to do a redesign of my logo and he was very helpful and the results turned out fantastic.

Here is a pic of the old logo and the new logo and new truck.


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1791648 said:


> I'm up in Fargo it's damn cold and windy. Sucks!


I think you took a wrong turn!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ummmm.... Wasn't me that led Deershack on.

I think I have a pretty good track record of communicating with guys, getting them paid.

I will say it goes both ways though. There are guys that say they will / can help, then by then end of the storm they are no longer available.


----------



## SnowGuy73

12° overcast calm

07:02


----------



## SnowGuy73

MNPLOWCO;1791654 said:


> Sven says "0" for snow on Thursday. Says lots of rain but the rain will be gone before the temp drops . I hope he is right.


Lets hope he is right.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1791669 said:


> Mickey said better than a coin flips chance that we see less than 4 inches.
> 
> Interesting way to forecast.
> 
> Where's that damn weather rock......


I don't even know where he's going with that....


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS now showing 1-2" and less than half for Thursday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hourly showing 1.8" with a lot of rain.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Barlow says plain rain changing to snow late, maybe an inch at best.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1791700 said:


> Barlow says plain rain changing to snow late, maybe an inch at best.


Marler says about the same.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Already showing snow for Monday too....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1791700 said:


> Barlow says plain rain changing to snow late, maybe an inch at best.


Hope so. Its been a long March


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1791703 said:


> Already showing snow for Monday too....


NWS shows 30% rain for me on Monday


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1791711 said:


> Hope so. Its been a long March


I'm guessing you will be ok. If they are talking mostly rain here you should be good... But what do I know!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1791712 said:


> NWS shows 30% rain for me on Monday


Marler shows snow, I really hope not.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1791715 said:


> I'm guessing you will be ok. If they are talking mostly rain here you should be good... But what do I know!


I'm thinking that too. But who knows anymore. It kinda gets old. We get warm then cold with precip and never know it'll be. Like yesterday. Everyone was sure we were going to get a couple inches down here. It snowed more at 2am than it did all day. Which I'm happy about


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1791716 said:


> Marler shows snow, I really hope not.


Doesn't he always?....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Meteogram shows about 3/4" of snow now. Remember last weekend?? It was the one showing 10"+??

Anyways, for some reason it shows 1/2" on Saturday, then for Monday another 1/2".

I'm leaving the truck in the shop.

GFS has most of the moisture out of the cities now by 6 PM, with it all in SE MN where it was at the beginning before everything moved way north.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1791729 said:


> Meteogram shows about 3/4" of snow now. Remember last weekend?? It was the one showing 10"+??
> 
> Anyways, for some reason it shows 1/2" on Saturday, then for Monday another 1/2".
> 
> I'm leaving the truck in the shop.
> 
> GFS has most of the moisture out of the cities now by 6 PM, with it all in SE MN where it was at the beginning before everything moved way north.


that 10" probably be pretty close if it were colder


----------



## skorum03

I'm at 1-2 for tomorrow now. WTF last night I was at less then 1. Then it was no snow all rain. 

Later it'll probably bump me to 2-4 and then nothing but rain again. 

As snowguy would say: "Clowns!"


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;1791742 said:


> I'm at 1-2 for tomorrow now. WTF last night I was at less then 1. Then it was no snow all rain.
> 
> Later it'll probably bump me to 2-4 and then nothing but rain again.
> 
> As snowguy would say: "Clowns!"


tomorrow or Thursday?


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;1791744 said:


> tomorrow or Thursday?


Thursday*

I'm getting ahead of myself.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;1791745 said:


> Thursday*
> 
> I'm getting ahead of myself.


wasn't sure if something changed big time. I thought it was Saturday this morning as the kids are home for spring break


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;1791747 said:


> wasn't sure if something changed big time. I thought it was Saturday this morning as the kids are home for spring break


My break was last week and I'm all messed up on what day it is too


----------



## OC&D

skorum03;1791749 said:


> My break was last week and I'm all messed up on what day it is too


I never really can easily keep track of what day it is. I work pretty much every day.....the only thing to keep me on track is when my wife has the weekends off.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1791751 said:


> I never really can easily keep track of what day it is. I work pretty much every day.....the only thing to keep me on track is when my wife has the weekends off.


Like me in the summer. I know what day it is by what properties are being mowed.

Winter???? Usually no idea until I stop and think back a day or two.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

OC&D;1791751 said:


> I never really can easily keep track of what day it is. I work pretty much every day.....the only thing to keep me on track is when my wife has the weekends off.


ever show up to a bank on sunday to deposit checks? did that a few years ago. new bank I can deposit 24 hours a day whenever


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1791645 said:


> The guy could at least called him and said what's up. Not hard to take 3 minutes to call or answer


Agreed not saying its right but that's probably why.


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;1791756 said:


> ever show up to a bank on sunday to deposit checks? did that a few years ago. new bank I can deposit 24 hours a day whenever


I wish I could do that. I have done that. But my bank shuts down at noon on saturday for the weekend.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Finally I can get my own street plowed next year. As long as I don't paint it they will never know.


----------



## skorum03

I bet that thing will move some snow. Or salt.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1791729 said:


> Meteogram shows about 3/4" of snow now. Remember last weekend?? It was the one showing 10"+??
> 
> Anyways, for some reason it shows 1/2" on Saturday, then for Monday another 1/2".
> 
> I'm leaving the truck in the shop.
> 
> GFS has most of the moisture out of the cities now by 6 PM, with it all in SE MN where it was at the beginning before everything moved way north.


Alright... he's leaving the truck in the shop... everyone get ready!  j/k lwnmwrman...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1791777 said:


> Alright... he's leaving the truck in the shop... everyone get ready!  j/k lwnmwrman...


Pretty much.

Figured I had a truck sitting last storm, why bano came up to help.

I can put that truck to work.

I'm about 2.5" on the hourly now, at least my farthest north stuff, but most of that is supposed to fall between 2 pm and 6 pm, the "heat of the day".

Yes, I know temps are supposed to drop, but the sun is the warmest at that time of day, and temps are supposed to be around 34 at 5 pm, when the snow is moving out.

I'm rolling the dice.

JohnDee has no 8+" snow in his 1-4 day forecast, like he did yesterday, only 1-4" for most of MN. You have to get way into the arrowhead to get 4-8" blues.

Friday morning I plan on being in full spring / summer mode with the trip to Fahey on Saturday.

Come back Sunday, enjoy the warmth, then get the garage cleaned and mowers ready starting Monday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CRAP!!

I KNEW I shouldn't have looked at the NAM!!

Jesus.......


OMG!!!! Meteogram shows the NAM at 8" Thursday night in 2 HOURS!!! THAT'S 4" AN HOUR!!!

You wanna talk about being screwed!!

WE ARE SCREWED!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1791779 said:


> CRAP!!
> 
> I KNEW I shouldn't have looked at the NAM!!
> 
> Jesus.......
> 
> OMG!!!! Meteogram shows the NAM at 8" Thursday night in 2 HOURS!!! THAT'S 4" AN HOUR!!!
> 
> You wanna talk about being screwed!!
> 
> WE ARE SCREWED!!!


Well you left the truck at the shop


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1791779 said:


> CRAP!!
> 
> I KNEW I shouldn't have looked at the NAM!!
> 
> Jesus.......
> 
> OMG!!!! Meteogram shows the NAM at 8" Thursday night in 2 HOURS!!! THAT'S 4" AN HOUR!!!
> 
> You wanna talk about being screwed!!
> 
> WE ARE SCREWED!!!


The nam has been way high on all the last busts this spring.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1791778 said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> Figured I had a truck sitting last storm, why bano came up to help.
> 
> I can put that truck to work.
> 
> I'm about 2.5" on the hourly now, at least my farthest north stuff, but most of that is supposed to fall between 2 pm and 6 pm, the "heat of the day".
> 
> Yes, I know temps are supposed to drop, but the sun is the warmest at that time of day, and temps are supposed to be around 34 at 5 pm, when the snow is moving out.
> 
> I'm rolling the dice.
> 
> JohnDee has no 8+" snow in his 1-4 day forecast, like he did yesterday, only 1-4" for most of MN. You have to get way into the arrowhead to get 4-8" blues.
> 
> Friday morning I plan on being in full spring / summer mode with the trip to Fahey on Saturday.
> 
> Come back Sunday, enjoy the warmth, then get the garage cleaned and mowers ready starting Monday.


I'm hoping to be spring mode and hoping to make it to the auction Saturday. Depending on the temps you won't miss me. Just look for screen name on the back of my sweatshirt minus the snow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

.8" of water at 4 pm on Thursday.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1791788 said:


> .8" of water at 4 pm on Thursday.


Runs straight through me. And awfully close to many of you


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1791786 said:


>


I think the best part??? It's like an hour. That like is STRAIGHT up. 

Could you imagine 7" in an hour at the start of the evening rush hour?? HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1791792 said:


> I think the best part??? It's like an hour. That like is STRAIGHT up.
> 
> Could you imagine 7" in an hour at the start of the evening rush hour?? HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!


Its not even possible.....

right?

......right?

...................right???


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1791792 said:


> I think the best part??? It's like an hour. That like is STRAIGHT up.
> 
> Could you imagine 7" in an hour at the start of the evening rush hour?? HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!


The snow would fall at like half an inch at a time hahaaha


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It would be chunks of snow falling from the sky.

Kinda like the plastic bricks us 40 year olds had to build snow forts with.

Basically roll a whole blanket of snow across..... WWWHHHOOOOOOSHHHHH!!! There it is!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Guys are getting antsy!

Lots of guys out picking up garbage and checking properties.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1791803 said:


> Guys are getting antsy!
> 
> Lots of guys out picking up garbage and checking properties.


Yeah, I suppose I should get my bids out. 

Got a call from the repair shop... $5,225 to fix the truck.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1791803 said:


> Guys are getting antsy!
> 
> Lots of guys out picking up garbage and checking properties.


Its going to be a while yet.


----------



## qualitycut

Sam shows 1.5 metro


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1791803 said:


> Guys are getting antsy!
> 
> Lots of guys out picking up garbage and checking properties.


I'm getting a little antsy myself. I want to get going on clean ups and quit my damn side job as a barback haha


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1791778 said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> Figured I had a truck sitting last storm, why bano came up to help.
> 
> I can put that truck to work.
> 
> I'm about 2.5" on the hourly now, at least my farthest north stuff, but most of that is supposed to fall between 2 pm and 6 pm, the "heat of the day".
> 
> Yes, I know temps are supposed to drop, but the sun is the warmest at that time of day, and temps are supposed to be around 34 at 5 pm, when the snow is moving out.
> 
> I'm rolling the dice.
> 
> JohnDee has no 8+" snow in his 1-4 day forecast, like he did yesterday, only 1-4" for most of MN. You have to get way into the arrowhead to get 4-8" blues.
> 
> Friday morning I plan on being in full spring / summer mode with the trip to Fahey on Saturday.
> 
> Come back Sunday, enjoy the warmth, then get the garage cleaned and mowers ready starting Monday.


I like your style...


----------



## unit28

Thursday...rain in the morning...then snow...possibly mixed with rain in the afternoon. Snow accumulation around 2 inches. Highs in the upper 30s. Northwest winds 10 to 15 mph. Chance of precipitation 80 percent. .thursday night...mostly cloudy with a 30 percent chance of snow


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1791779 said:


> CRAP!!
> 
> I KNEW I shouldn't have looked at the NAM!!
> 
> Jesus.......
> 
> OMG!!!! Meteogram shows the NAM at 8" Thursday night in 2 HOURS!!! THAT'S 4" AN HOUR!!!
> 
> You wanna talk about being screwed!!
> 
> WE ARE SCREWED!!!


NAM has been off the last month... unreliable with spring storms


----------



## unit28

Thursday...rain in the morning...then snow...possibly mixed with rain in the afternoon. Snow accumulation around 2 inches. Highs in the upper 30s. Northwest winds 10 to 15 mph. Chance of precipitation 80 percent. .thursday night...mostly cloudy with a 30 percent chance of snow


check metgen again.......


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1791806 said:


> Yeah, I suppose I should get my bids out.
> 
> Got a call from the repair shop... $5,225 to fix the truck.


Ouch....

When does it end?



cbservicesllc;1791815 said:


> NAM has been off the last month... unreliable with spring storms


Lets hope that trend continues...


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1791784 said:


> The nam has been way high on all the last busts this spring.


What he said...


----------



## SSS Inc.

No way that nam run is right. I'll buy it if all the others jump on board this afternoon.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1791818 said:


> Thursday...rain in the morning...then snow...possibly mixed with rain in the afternoon. Snow accumulation around 2 inches. Highs in the upper 30s. Northwest winds 10 to 15 mph. Chance of precipitation 80 percent. .thursday night...mostly cloudy with a 30 percent chance of snow
> 
> check metgen again.......


I DID check again. The 7 is still there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I hope it doesn't snow. I don't know if I'll remember how to plow.

Had to put the plow back on, I have a couple of foreclosures to go open up.

Tried to hook up the new DXT and couldn't figure out why it wasn't working.

Finally noticed I had the plow side caps "plugged into" the truck side wires.

Sheesh.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

When is the next NAM?? Our time?? Daylight savings time?


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1791835 said:


> I hope it doesn't snow. I don't know if I'll remember how to plow.
> 
> Had to put the plow back on, I have a couple of foreclosures to go open up.
> 
> Tried to hook up the new DXT and couldn't figure out why it wasn't working.
> 
> Finally noticed I had the plow side caps "plugged into" the truck side wires.
> 
> Sheesh.......


haha I did the same thing the other day. Its the way below average temperatures. I'm losing my mind.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1791838 said:


> When is the next NAM?? Our time?? Daylight savings time?


Next NAM shows up on the met gen at 4pm... GFS at 6pm... zulu time is our time plus 5 hours now that we're in daylight savings


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1791792 said:


> I think the best part??? It's like an hour. That like is STRAIGHT up.
> 
> Could you imagine 7" in an hour at the start of the evening rush hour?? HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!


That would only be like 1/10" per minute


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1791835 said:


> I hope it doesn't snow. I don't know if I'll remember how to plow.
> 
> Had to put the plow back on, I have a couple of foreclosures to go open up.
> 
> Tried to hook up the new DXT and couldn't figure out why it wasn't working.
> 
> Finally noticed I had the plow side caps "plugged into" the truck side wires.
> 
> Sheesh.......


That's a rough start!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1791835 said:


> I hope it doesn't snow. I don't know if I'll remember how to plow.
> 
> Had to put the plow back on, I have a couple of foreclosures to go open up.
> 
> Tried to hook up the new DXT and couldn't figure out why it wasn't working.
> 
> Finally noticed I had the plow side caps "plugged into" the truck side wires.
> 
> Sheesh.......


never did that but have forgotten to turn controller on or be in float


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1791845 said:


> never did that but have forgotten to turn controller on or be in float


My biggest issue is the controller, usually when taking them off since they are already on the ground.


----------



## NorthernProServ

jimslawnsnow;1791845 said:


> never did that but have forgotten to turn controller on *or be in float*


Did that once this year, was swearing for 5 mins thinking what could be wrong , til I looked at the controller and saw green instead of red.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

skorum03;1791793 said:


> Its not even possible.....
> 
> right?
> 
> ......right?
> 
> ...................right???


Wrong, it is possible:-(. Didn't Connecticut get like 6"in an hour last year?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.....0-9/1014020_743973345636130_2096963211_n.png


----------



## BossPlow614

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1791852 said:


> Wrong, it is possible:-(. Didn't Connecticut get like 6"in an hour last year?


Possibly lake effect?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;1791850 said:


> Did that once this year, was swearing for 5 mins thinking what could be wrong , til I looked at the controller and saw green instead of red.


makes my heart race and I get sick to my stomach wondering how much its going to cost this time or what day is it or its just starting to snow for the first time


----------



## CGLC

*Fertilizer /Herbicide*

I am debating on subcontracting my pesticide/fertilizer program. I have about 14 residential clients + 5 commercial properties. It's not an area I want to expand and would refer all addition inquires to whoever I hire(20-30 calls per season). The all are located within the HWY 694 HWY 36 area . PM me if you're interested .


----------



## jimslawnsnow

22 pages until we hit 3,000


----------



## banonea

As long as anything we are going to get here waits till Wed night when I get back from Rockford IL.... going to pick up my new bike:yow!::yow!::yow!::yow!:

http://rockford.craigslist.org/mcy/4365610899.html


----------



## banonea

Anyone want it, I am going that way......:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

http://rockford.craigslist.org/grd/4349213299.html


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Truck is tore apart. 8-10 days to repair. Guarantee 12" of snow between now and Apr 3.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1791882 said:


> Truck is tore apart. 8-10 days to repair. Guarantee 12" of snow between now and Apr 3.


I will be back wed afternoon late if you need help and we got nothing here, let me know I can bring 2 trucks if needed.....


----------



## djagusch

CGLC;1791860 said:


> I am debating on subcontracting my pesticide/fertilizer program. I have about 14 residential clients + 5 commercial properties. It's not an area I want to expand and would refer all addition inquires to whoever I hire(20-30 calls per season). The all are located within the HWY 694 HWY 36 area . PM me if you're interested .


Sent you a pm.


----------



## NorthernProServ

jimslawnsnow;1791854 said:


> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.....0-9/1014020_743973345636130_2096963211_n.png


alot changed with that from last night



banonea;1791881 said:


> Anyone want it, I am going that way......:laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> http://rockford.craigslist.org/grd/4349213299.html


Spreads 50 pounds at a time before refill :laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1791882 said:


> Truck is tore apart. 8-10 days to repair. Guarantee 12" of snow between now and Apr 3.


Holy crap what's all wrong?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1791887 said:


> Holy crap what's all wrong?


Basically the entire box is getting rebuilt. Exhaust system from engine back.

He said it will be next week, just not before this weekend.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I've rolled some sod before but damn!!!


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1791895 said:


> I've rolled some sod before but damn!!!


Looks like one of Premier's accounts.:waving:


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1791895 said:


> I've rolled some sod before but damn!!!


Is that your account?


----------



## qualitycut

Maybe they were prepping it for new sod this spring lol


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1791895 said:


> I've rolled some sod before but damn!!!


Looks like it was shot before getting rolled over.


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1791895 said:


> I've rolled some sod before but damn!!!


The grass on the side of the driveway doesn't look all that great anyway.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1791898 said:


> Is that your account?


Nope, down the street for one I'm bidding.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1791899 said:


> Maybe they were prepping it for new sod this spring lol


Two birds, one stone?!

Haha.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1791895 said:


> I've rolled some sod before but damn!!!


What'd you do?!?!?


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1791924 said:


> What'd you do?!?!?


Not me........


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1791930 said:


> Not me........


I know... saw that... that's crazy though :crying:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Apparently NWS thinks that NAM run was wrong. I was at 1-3" with 2.2 on the hourly.


Now I'm less than 1".


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1791940 said:


> Apparently NWS thinks that NAM run was wrong. I was at 1-3" with 2.2 on the hourly.
> 
> Now I'm less than 1".


Just got in and checked the New NAM and its still showing big numbers right across most of us in the metro.

And dang it was cold today. Was at ritchie brothers auction and though my ears were going to fall off.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1791940 said:


> Apparently NWS thinks that NAM run was wrong. I was at 1-3" with 2.2 on the hourly.
> 
> Now I'm less than 1".


Looks like they think mostly rain for me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1791940 said:


> Apparently NWS thinks that NAM run was wrong. I was at 1-3" with 2.2 on the hourly.
> 
> Now I'm less than 1".


I went from 1-2" and less than 1" to nothing but rain.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1791944 said:


> Just got in and checked the New NAM and its still showing big numbers right across most of us in the metro.
> 
> And dang it was cold today. Was at ritchie brothers auction and though my ears were going to fall off.


It probably will right through till the end.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1791951 said:


> It probably will right through till the end.


Just checked something else and its mostly rain from the nam(I think). Whether its rain or snow or a mix there is not a lot of continuity between the models.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Night crew must have come in... i'm at less than half and less than half now, ending around 7pm


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS says bigger system Sunday into Monday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.personal.psu.edu/adb241/eWallTutorial/general.htm

For those that are trying to learn how to read models......


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1791962 said:


> NWS says bigger system Sunday into Monday.


GFS has had that mostly north and east of us. I wonder if the euro has it on top of us.??

EDIT: That would be the case according to this mornings ecmwf.

EDIT: It shows about 6" of snow in about a 6 hour period. Maybe 7-8" total.


----------



## qualitycut

Just no snow next Thursday-Sunday or any more the rest of the year.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1791973 said:


> Just no snow next Thursday-Sunday or any more the rest of the year.


Count me in.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1791972 said:


> GFS has had that mostly north and east of us. I wonder if the euro has it on top of us.??
> 
> EDIT: That would be the case according to this mornings ecmwf.
> 
> EDIT: It shows about 6" of snow in about a 6 hour period. Maybe 7-8" total.


I'm showing a rain snow mix with a high of 40°.

Ill take all rain.


----------



## Deershack

LwnmwrMan22;1791683 said:


> Ummmm.... Wasn't me that led Deershack on.
> 
> I think I have a pretty good track record of communicating with guys, getting them paid.
> 
> I will say it goes both ways though. There are guys that say they will / can help, then by then end of the storm they are no longer available.


For the record: It wasn't a regular poster here.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Deershack;1791988 said:


> For the record: It wasn't a regular poster here.


Nope, that was just me messing with lawnmrwman. I figured at 6a.m. when he saw his name he would get really confused.

Sorry Lwnmrw. :crying:


----------



## PremierL&L

Down to .6 on the hourly still 91 and sunny in Havasu hope it's been warm at home.


----------



## SnowGuy73

PremierL&L;1792002 said:


> Down to .6 on the hourly still 91 and sunny in Havasu hope it's been warm at home.


Nice!......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1791993 said:


> Nope, that was just me messing with lawnmrwman. I figured at 6a.m. when he saw his name he would get really confused.
> 
> Sorry Lwnmrw. :crying:


I knew you were giving me the needle.... I'm not bothered one bit.

Just wanted to make sure everyone else knew you were giving me the needle as well, seeing as I'm the one most publicly vocal about looking for guys to help, and I had been talking about how my skid sits all the time.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1792005 said:


> I knew you were giving me the needle.... I'm not bothered one bit.
> 
> Just wanted to make sure everyone else knew you were giving me the needle as well, seeing as I'm the one most publicly vocal about looking for guys to help, and I had been talking about how my skid sits all the time.


And that's why I thought it was a good fit. Even though I knew better.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Tomorrow NWS has a high of 38, with wind chills at -11??? That doesn't seem right.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1792006 said:


> And that's why I thought it was a good fit. Even though I knew better.


It's fine. The banter makes me smile.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1791975 said:


> Count me in.


You want no more snow for the rest of the _year_?!?


----------



## SSS Inc.

So I posted a pic earlier but I bought this little dump truck today and we don't want the plow. We use these truck for something else. So, would anyone have any use for the plow. I'd sell it pretty cheap. payup


----------



## OC&D

NWS has no snow in the forecast or hourly for me on Thursday now, it's all rain as of the moment.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1792016 said:


> So I posted a pic earlier but I bought this little dump truck today and we don't want the plow. We use these truck for something else. So, would anyone have any use for the plow. I'd sell it pretty cheap. payup


It's a shame Ford doesn't build big trucks anymore, those L8 and 9000's are great trucks. I had a CF8000 which was a pretty sweet little truck. It was really easy to maneuver being a cabover. The drawback was that it was a cabover though.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1792013 said:


> You want no more snow for the rest of the _year_?!?


This "season".

It would be easy money but mentally I lost interest about three weeks ago. If it happens I'm fine with it but I am 100% Spring mode. I'm ready to move on........I think.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1792019 said:


> It's a shame Ford doesn't build big trucks anymore, those L8 and 9000's are great trucks. I had a CF8000 which was a pretty sweet little truck. It was really easy to maneuver being a cabover. The drawback was that it was a cabover though.....


Yeah, we have a ton of l8000's and one 9000. Also have some Sterlings which we really like.

I really miss the cabovers. We use those on asphalt distributors. Sterling made one for a couple years then it became a freightliner. Now nothing really but Isuzu.


----------



## OC&D

Yeah, it's odd to me that cabovers have fallen out of favor to such an extent that hardly anyone manufactures them anymore. I specifically bought that truck because of maneuverability which is unmatched by a conventional design.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1792023 said:


> This "season".
> 
> It would be easy money but mentally I lost interest about three weeks ago. If it happens I'm fine with it but I am 100% Spring mode. I'm ready to move on........I think.


I know that's what you meant, but I can't pass up an opportunity to be a smartass.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1792025 said:


> Yeah, we have a ton of l8000's and one 9000. Also have some Sterlings which we really like.
> 
> I really miss the cabovers. We use those on asphalt distributors. Sterling made one for a couple years then it became a freightliner. Now nothing really but Isuzu.


Isn't there a new vendor in that cabover market? Can't recall the name...


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1792026 said:


> Yeah, it's odd to me that cabovers have fallen out of favor to such an extent that hardly anyone manufactures them anymore. I specifically bought that truck because of maneuverability which is unmatched by a conventional design.


I love driving them. I remember as a kid getting to ride in them and thought it was so wild that the road was right there in front of you.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1792029 said:


> Isn't there a new vendor in that cabover market? Can't recall the name...


There are a few like Hino Trucks but they are all too light. Ford, chevy and dodge all made them even as big as tandem axles at one time.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1792032 said:


> There are a few like Hino Trucks but they are all too light. Ford, chevy and dodge all made them even as big as tandem axles at one time.


Ahhh I got ya... makes sense now


----------



## jimslawnsnow

going on day 3 of having the dealer look for a truck that meets my needs


----------



## qualitycut

Is pavsite broken?


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;1792044 said:


> going on day 3 of having the dealer look for a truck that meets my needs


That's too long, find a new dealer. You can go online yourself and find what you want and tell them to get it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1792045 said:


> Is pavsite broken?


Haha, No but CaboverFanclub.com is.


----------



## NorthernProServ




----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;1792047 said:


> That's too long, find a new dealer. You can go online yourself and find what you want and tell them to get it.


we have, but they are selling as fast as they call on them. we call on stuff too. looking for a 2500 black chevy with snow plow prep is turning next to impossible


----------



## jimslawnsnow

dahl shows the moisture out of the state by 1pm on thursday


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone been to D-spot in Maplewood for wings? Rolled down here tonight to try them. 200+ different flavors. Will have a report shortly.

www.eatatdspot.com


Guess it doesn't hyperlink in mobile.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1792060 said:


> dahl shows the moisture out of the state by 1pm on thursday


I've been let down by his future cast more than once this season.


----------



## BossPlow614

NorthernProServ;1792057 said:


>


I like it! Let's hope it stays warm!


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1792059 said:


> we have, but they are selling as fast as they call on them. we call on stuff too. looking for a 2500 black chevy with snow plow prep is turning next to impossible


I don't like hearing that. Its the exact truck I will be looking for this fall.


----------



## qualitycut

Used trucks are hot right now and most people want a pretty penny for them.


----------



## ryde307

SSS, The RB sales guy that met with us to sell our trucks told me about those trucks that you bought. Not something we were looking for but was telling me how clean and well taken care of they were. Should be a god truck.
We bought this gem today. We were looking for a truck to put a service body on for irrigation work. It's an 08 F250 v10 with 175k miles. $4900 after tax, fees, title work and so on. Nothing special but it's a work truck and will work well for what we need.


----------



## ryde307

Forgot picture


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;1792075 said:


> Forgot picture


needs a bath!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1792072 said:


> I don't like hearing that. Its the exact truck I will be looking for this fall.


If your buying new you should be fine since it'll be all 2015's. I'm looking for 2014 since they have the most off. Also gasser makes it harder. They found 5-6 so far and all have been sold since Saturday . Chevy sales must be through the roof. I know where there's a heck of a nice 14 black ltz package for 40k


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1792073 said:


> Used trucks are hot right now and most people want a pretty penny for them.


Heck so are new ones


----------



## djagusch

jimslawnsnow;1792059 said:


> we have, but they are selling as fast as they call on them. we call on stuff too. looking for a 2500 black chevy with snow plow prep is turning next to impossible


Pretty sure the issue your running into is the 2015's are now being built and sent to the dealers. This most likely means that the 2014 models were a short production run and most likely really tight on inventory. If your being picky on options you might be out of luck unless you go to the 2015 model.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Whoa...... That was TOP NOTCH!! Anyone on the east side that likes wings.... SOOOOOO much better than B-dub.

My wife hates wings, and she said it was very good.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1792082 said:


> Whoa...... That was TOP NOTCH!! Anyone on the east side that likes wings.... SOOOOOO much better than B-dub.
> 
> My wife hates wings, and she said it was very good.


Will have to try that out. Was it real busy or no?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1792082 said:


> Whoa...... That was TOP NOTCH!! Anyone on the east side that likes wings.... SOOOOOO much better than B-dub.
> 
> My wife hates wings, and she said it was very good.


Broadway pizza has way better wings then b-dubs too


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1792074 said:


> SSS, The RB sales guy that met with us to sell our trucks told me about those trucks that you bought. Not something we were looking for but was telling me how clean and well taken care of they were. Should be a god truck.
> We bought this gem today. We were looking for a truck to put a service body on for irrigation work. It's an 08 F250 v10 with 175k miles. $4900 after tax, fees, title work and so on. Nothing special but it's a work truck and will work well for what we need.


Can't go wrong for $4900. 

The truck we bought was only 10K. One of the two looked kinda rough. This one only has 60,000 miles. After we clean it up and paint it it should be pretty good. We've been looking for a single axle for a couple months. Saw a duplicate of the truck we bought today for $29,000 at Astleford yesterday and the gas pedal fell off during my test drive.:laughing::laughing::laughing: And the tranny clunked when put in drive. I'll take my chance on the one we got. Dealer would have asked 25. We almost bid on that Sterling that went right before it. I'll put up some pics after a full transformation.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

djagusch;1792081 said:


> Pretty sure the issue your running into is the 2015's are now being built and sent to the dealers. This most likely means that the 2014 models were a short production run and most likely really tight on inventory. If your being picky on options you might be out of luck unless you go to the 2015 model.


That what the sales guy said. Does have a call on one we are waiting to hear


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1792031 said:


> I love driving them. I remember as a kid getting to ride in them and thought it was so wild that the road was right there in front of you.


I agree. I drove an old cabover Ford tractor from time to time as well. That thing was awesome for backing into tight docks.

I miss this old truck. It had a 10' Leo on it. This was taken just before I sold it.


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;1792089 said:


> Can't go wrong for $4900.
> 
> The truck we bought was only 10K. One of the two looked kinda rough. This one only has 60,000 miles. After we clean it up and paint it it should be pretty good. We've been looking for a single axle for a couple months. Saw a duplicate of the truck we bought today for $29,000 at Astleford yesterday and the gas pedal fell off during my test drive.:laughing::laughing::laughing: And the tranny clunked when put in drive. I'll take my chance on the one we got. Dealer would have asked 25. We almost bid on that Sterling that went right before it. I'll put up some pics after a full transformation.


For $4900 I wasn't to worried about the truck. It will only see maybe 10,000 miles a year. We do most repairs in house so it shouldn't be bad to maintain.

I am assuming you know where your truck came from. They have a good maintenance program so I'm sure it will treat you well. Again for the price it's worth the gamble.
We sold our freightliner S/A dump there. It did well. Made about $200 after all we have had in it and ran it on and off for 2 years. Also sold an 05 F150. It sold cheap but had a lot of engine noise. Also only cost $2000 to drive for 2 years.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1792072 said:


> I don't like hearing that. Its the exact truck I will be looking for this fall.


Order one. Who wants to settle for what the dealer happened to order and has sitting on the lot? It's awesome to be able to pick out exactly what you want and eliminate what you don't.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1792078 said:


> If your buying new you should be fine since it'll be all 2015's. I'm looking for 2014 since they have the most off. Also gasser makes it harder. They found 5-6 so far and all have been sold since Saturday . Chevy sales must be through the roof. I know where there's a heck of a nice 14 black ltz package for 40k


Man... guess I should get crackin' on calling Quality's dad...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1792107 said:


> Man... guess I should get crackin' on calling Quality's dad...


Had I not made a deal with the Chevy I would have taken mine up to him. And if I had gotten a good deal from I would have gotten a black 4 door lariet gasser from. Its even in stock


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1792109 said:


> Had I not made a deal with the Chevy I would have taken mine up to him. And if I had gotten a good deal from I would have gotten a black 4 door lariet gasser from. Its even in stock


Well what you waiting for then?


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1792099 said:


> I am assuming you know where your truck came from. They have a good maintenance program so I'm sure it will treat you well. Again for the price it's worth the gamble.


As soon as I saw it I knew. A neighbor of my dads was a buyer for the city back a few years and he always said they took care of things. I wouldn't touch anything from St. Paul though. We came for the little sterling with a plow and almost missed all of them. I forgot there was an auction today and looked at the list at about 8a.m . Once there we were casually looking at the trucks until i realized finally that they weren't driving them up like they use to. Ran back in and literally got there when the bidding started on this one. I think we were in Owatonna for about 30 minutes total. :laughing:


----------



## djagusch

jimslawnsnow;1792109 said:


> Had I not made a deal with the Chevy I would have taken mine up to him. And if I had gotten a good deal from I would have gotten a black 4 door lariet gasser from. Its even in stock


Do you really have a deal going if they don't have the truck you want to buy?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1792109 said:


> Had I not made a deal with the Chevy I would have taken mine up to him. And if I had gotten a good deal from I would have gotten a black 4 door lariet gasser from. Its even in stock


What's the price difference? Obviously the ford you only seen the sticker price not what he would sell it for.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

djagusch;1792118 said:


> Do you really have a deal going if they don't have the truck you want to buy?


Yes and no. Had the damn dealers that sold these trucks updated their lists like they should have I probably would have one. Wasting time waiting for one to tell them if was available or not made them missed another. And so on


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1792120 said:


> What's the price difference? Obviously the ford you only seen the sticker price not what he would sell it for.


What they are selling it for and what the sricker price is 4-8 grand more depending on if I get the one I want vs the one I could settle for. There's a white one they could get but have my mind set on black. My logo is green which will make it pop


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1792124 said:


> What they are selling it for and what the sricker price is 4-8 grand more depending on if I get the one I want vs the one I could settle for. There's a white one they could get but have my mind set on black. My logo is green which will make it pop


So is the ford more than the Chevy?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1792125 said:


> So is the ford more than the Chevy?


Yes. But the ford is lariet where the Chevy is the Lt. Making ford more fancy. I don't know if the truck your dad has, has the snow plow prep. Not planning on plowing with the truck at the moment but would like possibility if I choose to I can


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1792109 said:


> Had I not made a deal with the Chevy I would have taken mine up to him. And if I had gotten a good deal from I would have gotten a black 4 door lariet gasser from. Its even in stock


I'll take it! I like the green color like mine, but the green they started doing the last couple years is way dark


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1792128 said:


> Yes. But the ford is lariet where the Chevy is the Lt. Making ford more fancy. I don't know if the truck your dad has, has the snow plow prep. Not planning on plowing with the truck at the moment but would like possibility if I choose to I can


Yea its good to have, I'm pretty sure they order all of them with it now because its a cheap option.


----------



## qualitycut

Just looked it up online, that things fully loaded minus the bigger wheels.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1792134 said:


> Just looked it up online, that things fully loaded minus the bigger wheels.


I knew it was. Good price too. What size are on it? It would match banos 11


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ian showed the moisture out of here by 16:00 Thursday.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1792137 said:


> Ian showed the moisture out of here by 16:00 Thursday.


Oh no. We're screwed


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1792136 said:


> I knew it was. Good price too. What size are on it? It would match banos 11


I think stock are 18 now. Can get 20s


----------



## qualitycut

So when you guys think you will be able to start clean ups?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1792086 said:


> Will have to try that out. Was it real busy or no?


D-spot was very busy.

Little hole in the wall place, about room for 30 people to sit.

In a strip mall between a Carbone's and closed Vietnamese restaurant.

Owner does most of the wing cooking, all orders are made from scratch while you wait.

I had the Black Widow and traditional BBQ, my oldest had Dragon's Breath and something else, the wife had Salsa Verde.

All were very good.


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## SnowGuy73

Were screwed.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1792143 said:


> So when you guys think you will be able to start clean ups?


June! I bet the beginning of May.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Black Widow.

A sweet, yet spicy kick at the end. Supposedly their most popular. I would believe it since 4 out of 5 orders while we were there included Black Widow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Traditional BBQ. Good BBQ with a kick.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Buffalo Bill..... Blue cheese infused Buffalo sauced wings.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1792150 said:


> Traditional BBQ. Good BBQ with a kick.


Thanks, I would pay $50 to have some wings right now. I will have to try that sometime....looks good.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1792147 said:


> June! I bet the beginning of May.


You really think that far out?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1792143 said:


> So when you guys think you will be able to start clean ups?


2 1/2 weeks or less


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1792151 said:


> ]
> 
> Buffalo Bill..... Blue cheese infused Buffalo sauced wings.


Fixed it for ya....

Oh heLL no. STOP with the pics unless you can deliver.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1792141 said:


> I think stock are 18 now. Can get 20s


Most of the chevys have 18's which I like that rim better. Some had the 20's which look OK on black. Bad on silver.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dragon's Breath..... Sriracha, honey, horseradish and will I

These last two my 12 year old ordered. He LOVES spicy wings. He'll eat Blazin' or whatever it is at BWW and not flinch.

These two only had one flame by them. This wing place goes up to 5 skulls. He couldn't finish them, they were too hot.



The wife had a burger as well, which she said was excellent.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

After looking at them, I think I have the last two backwards, but you get the drift.

$7 for 6, $13 for $12 wings.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1792155 said:


> Fixed it for ya....
> 
> Oh heLL no. STOP with the pics unless you can deliver.


He better start delivering!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

www.eatatdspot.com

There ya go... link and all.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1792156 said:


> Most of the chevys have 18's which I like that rim better. Some had the 20's which look OK on black. Bad on silver.


I like the looks of my 20s on the black truck


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1792161 said:


> I like the looks of my 20s on the black truck


Same here, except when its time for tires. Got 18's on both trucks now and they are almost 270.00 a pop


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1792143 said:


> So when you guys think you will be able to start clean ups?


A least 3 weeks as of right now. Unless we can start hitting 50's everyday from here on out.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1792163 said:


> Same here, except when its time for tires. Got 18's on both trucks now and they are almost 270.00 a pop


Yea I think I paid 1000 last set. If you buy them at the right time they have a mail in rebate as well.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;1792145 said:


>


Are there two lows moving through ??

Or is that the possible track, north or south ?


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1792164 said:


> A least 3 weeks as of right now. Unless we can start hitting 50's everyday from here on out.


Yea I was thinking that, kinda sucks not making money for the next few weeks besides a few contracts.

At least I will have some days to recover after Nashville next weekend.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1792161 said:


> I like the looks of my 20s on the black truck


Except when it's time for new tires...


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1792165 said:


> Yea I think I paid 1000 last set. If you buy them at the right time they have a mail in rebate as well.


True, if you do business with discount tire and use there cc they always have 0% for 6 or 12 months which is nice and helps a bit. Plus you get free rotations and balances!



qualitycut;1792167 said:


> Yea I was thinking that, kinda sucks not making money for the next few weeks besides a few contracts.
> 
> At least I will have some days to recover after Nashville next weekend.


I hear you, March is going to be the least profitable month all winter. At least all our commercial lawn contracts kick in April, will make up a little for another month being in limbo.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1792169 said:


> Except when it's time for new tires...


Well the show I'm watching has a dump truck with one tire costing 70k


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1792161 said:


> I like the looks of my 20s on the black truck


its not so much of the tire size it that rim I don't like on the chevy. not sure on the fords if its the same rim on 18&20?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1792174 said:


> its not so much of the tire size it that rim I don't like on the chevy. not sure on the fords if its the same rim on 18&20?


Nope they are different. They have a couple choices for each I think. They did when I got mine.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1792175 said:


> Nope they are different. They have a couple choices for each I think. They did when I got mine.


ok. I don't know squat about ford stuff. but then a few days ago I didn't know much about chevy or dodge stuff either. like packages,trims and all that extra stuff


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1792173 said:


> Well the show I'm watching has a dump truck with one tire costing 70k


modern marvels?


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1792173 said:


> Well the show I'm watching has a dump truck with one tire costing 70k


Yuck... no thanks... The 20's do look nice, I have them on my 2008... hate buying tires though...


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1792179 said:


> modern marvels?


Close , rise of the machines


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1792177 said:


> ok. I don't know squat about ford stuff. but then a few days ago I didn't know much about chevy or dodge stuff either. like packages,trims and all that extra stuff


There's a lot ford use to have xl xlt and lariat now they have about 3 more


----------



## Deershack

LwnmwrMan22;1792066 said:


> Anyone been to D-spot in Maplewood for wings? Rolled down here tonight to try them. 200+ different flavors. Will have a report shortly.
> 
> www.eatatdspot.com
> 
> Guess it doesn't hyperlink in mobile.


They are not far from my house. Tried them but found the quanity too few and the price too much for what you get.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1792180 said:


> Yuck... no thanks... The 20's do look nice, I have them on my 2008... hate buying tires though...


Yea any thing bigger than a 16 in wheel get up there in price.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1792182 said:


> Close , rise of the machines


On history ch.?


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1792183 said:


> There's a lot ford use to have xl xlt and lariat now they have about 3 more


I remember when Lariat used to be the king daddy that got you power windows and AC! They've done so much messing around with the trim levels the last 10 years its crazy...


----------



## qualitycut

northernproserv;1792187 said:


> on history ch.?


h2. ...... .......


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1792188 said:


> I remember when Lariat used to be the king daddy that got you power windows and AC! They've done so much messing around with the trim levels the last 10 years its crazy...


Yea they are as nice as a navigator. Buddies wife traded in a escalade for a loaded f150


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1792183 said:


> There's a lot ford use to have xl xlt and lariat now they have about 3 more


I think it beginning to be to many with all brands. Its like mowers. To many models with too many options.

For the record any 3/4 or ton truck sold up north should have snow plow prep and brake controller. At some point in its life it'll pull a trailer or push a plow


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1792189 said:


> h2. ...... .......


thx. just set the dvr!


----------



## NorthernProServ

jimslawnsnow;1792191 said:


> I think it beginning to be to many with all brands. Its like mowers. To many models with too many options.
> 
> For the record any 3/4 or ton truck sold up north should have snow plow prep and brake controller. At some point in its life it'll pull a trailer or push a plow


Add block heater and upfitter switches to that!

EDIT: just checked Fords site and they have 10 trim levels for F-150 and 5 for super duty!

Crazy!!!


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1792192 said:


> thx just set the dvr!


Mega trucks, the airship one is dumb imo


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1792193 said:


> Add block heater and upfitter switches to that!
> 
> EDIT: just checked Fords site and they have 10 trim levels for F-150 and 5 for super duty!
> 
> Crazy!!!


TEN for the 150???? Geez...


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1792191 said:


> I think it beginning to be to many with all brands. Its like mowers. To many models with too many options.
> 
> For the record any 3/4 or ton truck sold up north should have snow plow prep and brake controller. At some point in its life it'll pull a trailer or push a plow


Yea and I believe the prep package is only like 75-100 dollar option from factory


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1792195 said:


> TEN for the 150???? Geez...


XL, STX, XLT, LARIAT, FX2, FX4, KING RANCH, SVT RAPTOR, PLATINUM, LIMITED.

a little overboard if you ask me....


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1792196 said:


> Yea and I believe the prep package is only like 75-100 dollar option from factory


Looks like 75... I know when I bought my other one from Wolf they said they don't buy anything without snowplow prep...



NorthernProServ;1792197 said:


> XL, STX, XLT, LARIAT, FX2, FX4, KING RANCH, SVT RAPTOR, PLATINUM, LIMITED.
> 
> a little overboard if you ask me....


Little bit... They could probably roll some together... they do for the superduty


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1792197 said:


> XL, STX, XLT, LARIAT, FX2, FX4, KING RANCH, SVT RAPTOR, PLATINUM, LIMITED.
> 
> a little overboard if you ask me....


Agreed but they are all just different enough to attract buyers or all walks of life. Platinum and limited are pretty close. Raptor totally different from any, fx4 is just one with skid plates and better shocks.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Stop talking about trucks. I'll end up taking this '12 in once it gets back from the body shop and trading it on a '14 Diesel even though I swore off diesels.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1792200 said:


> Stop talking about trucks. I'll end up taking this '12 in once it gets back from the body shop and trading it on a '14 Diesel even though I swore off diesels.


Kinda like how I was dead set on a gas and then saw the new truck Polaris got...


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1792199 said:


> Agreed but they are all just different enough to attract buyers or all walks of life. Platinum and limited are pretty close. Raptor totally different from any, fx4 is just one with skid plates and better shocks.


That's why I think they did it better with the Superduty's... The FX4 is a package that's available within each trimline...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Well sweet... 00z GFS drops the bomb back on us plus another several next Wednesday (I do think the models are having a hard time dealing with the temps though)


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1792205 said:


> That's why I think they did it better with the Superduty's... The FX4 is a package that's available within each trimline...


I agree



LwnmwrMan22;1792200 said:


> Stop talking about trucks. I'll end up taking this '12 in once it gets back from the body shop and trading it on a '14 Diesel even though I swore off diesels.


You know you want one 

Before my first diesel, always wanted gas...now that I got two of them I don't think I could give the diesel up !



cbservicesllc;1792206 said:


> Well sweet... 00z GFS drops the bomb back on us plus another several next Wednesday (I do think the models are having a hard time dealing with the temps though)


Time will tell


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1792209 said:


> I agree
> 
> You know you want one
> 
> Before my first diesel, always wanted gas...now that I got two of them I don't think I could give the diesel up !
> 
> Time will tell


You are right..... I DO want one.

However, I'm set where I'm at. Need to get out of this hole I'm in.

I GREATLY miss my diesels. I just keep telling myself that I'm saving money with the gas.


----------



## Green Grass

14 to dam cold for March.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hmph..... Snow totals are literally off the charts on the Meteogram.

Just about all of the models show 8"+ tomorrow now.

Then as cb said, next Wednesday the totals literally go off the top of the page.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1792233 said:


> You are right..... I DO want one.
> 
> However, I'm set where I'm at. Need to get out of this hole I'm in.
> 
> *I GREATLY miss my diesels. I just keep telling myself that I'm saving money with the gas.*


Why'd you have to say that? Now I really am second guessing myself...


----------



## SnowGuy73

14° overcast calm

06:51


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS now says up to a 1/2" of rain!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1792233 said:


> You are right..... I DO want one.
> 
> However, I'm set where I'm at. Need to get out of this hole I'm in.
> 
> I GREATLY miss my diesels. I just keep telling myself that I'm saving money with the gas.


The one flaw to a dodge diesel is the front end. Hang a plow and you'll burn through them like butter. Dad has a 2011 2500 Cummins. No plow and takes easy. Just a daily driver. Had to put a new front on already at 60k. Was pretty shot before that but went with it until I drove it and said its not right. Dang thing sounded like a yatzee cup full of dice. No trailer pulling he get about 12mph. Same as my 6.0. Now my 06 Cummins get 15 pulling or better and 17-21 no trailer or plow and mid 20' s on hwy. Plus the dang diesels cost about 10k more upfront. JME


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1792240 said:


> NWS now says up to a 1/2" of rain!!


It'll melt all the snow making it warmer hopefully. But will cause flooding in some locations


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;1792193 said:


> Add block heater and upfitter switches to that!
> 
> EDIT: just checked Fords site and they have 10 trim levels for F-150 and 5 for super duty!
> 
> Crazy!!!


The funny thing is every gasser I looked at a block heater. Diesel no?? Confused the heck out of me. My Cummins as well my dads don't have them and they start in all temps


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1792235 said:


> Hmph..... Snow totals are literally off the charts on the Meteogram.
> 
> Just about all of the models show 8"+ tomorrow now.
> 
> Then as cb said, next Wednesday the totals literally go off the top of the page.


And yet temps don't go down to 32 until tomorrow evening... maybe temps up high are pretty cold? In any case, I don't think the meteogram handles p type very well on these events...


----------



## djagusch

jimslawnsnow;1792241 said:


> The one flaw to a dodge diesel is the front end. Hang a plow and you'll burn through them like butter. Dad has a 2011 2500 Cummins. No plow and takes easy. Just a daily driver. Had to put a new front on already at 60k. Was pretty shot before that but went with it until I drove it and said its not right. Dang thing sounded like a yatzee cup full of dice. No trailer pulling he get about 12mph. Same as my 6.0. Now my 06 Cummins get 15 pulling or better and 17-21 no trailer or plow and mid 20' s on hwy. Plus the dang diesels cost about 10k more upfront. JME


Your buying a gas right? Dodge offers a lifetime btb warranty for $2.9k and only pay $100 if the front end goes out. What I did in the fall.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1792241 said:


> The one flaw to a dodge diesel is the front end. Hang a plow and you'll burn through them like butter. Dad has a 2011 2500 Cummins. No plow and takes easy. Just a daily driver. Had to put a new front on already at 60k. Was pretty shot before that but went with it until I drove it and said its not right. Dang thing sounded like a yatzee cup full of dice. No trailer pulling he get about 12mph. Same as my 6.0. Now my 06 Cummins get 15 pulling or better and 17-21 no trailer or plow and mid 20' s on hwy. Plus the dang diesels cost about 10k more upfront. JME


Right. The '14's are running 3.42 rear ends, supposedly it gets the mileage back up.

I wish I knew of someone that would let me take one for a couple of days so I could see how the mileage is for ME. I know there are guys saying they are getting 18ish now with the new, new ones, and it would explain why there are quite a few '13s still sitting around.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1792247 said:


> Your buying a gas right? Dodge offers a lifetime btb warranty for $2.9k and only pay $100 if the front end goes out. What I did in the fall.


This is another reason why I went to gas.

The lifetime bumper to bumper warranty.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

djagusch;1792247 said:


> Your buying a gas right? Dodge offers a lifetime btb warranty for $2.9k and only pay $100 if the front end goes out. What I did in the fall.


If they don't get me a truck soon I'm going to go talk to the dodge dealer. Just haven't made it all over yet. But they are priced a bit higher than Chevy or ford. Buy a couple grand, but they have the cargo camera and a 8" display where the Chevy doesn't have a display just a back up camera. PR just get the black ford from qualities dad


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My '11 diesel that I had, had the extended warranty and they rebuilt the front end for $100.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1792254 said:


>


Yeah... I can't wrap my head around it...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS and local forecasters can't be THAT wrong to have NO snow AT ALL and the Meteo be right...... can they?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1792256 said:


> NWS and local forecasters can't be THAT wrong to have NO snow AT ALL and the Meteo be right...... can they?


So far the locals have been shining. NWS hasn't been too far off. This is down here. Even doofy Dahl's futurcast has been pretty close.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1792256 said:


> NWS and local forecasters can't be THAT wrong to have NO snow AT ALL and the Meteo be right...... can they?


I wouldn't think so... if they all start jumping on the bandwagon tonight, THEN I'll be concerned... One thing everyone agrees on is the moisture... average of about a half inch


----------



## Camden

djagusch;1792247 said:


> Your buying a gas right? Dodge offers a lifetime btb warranty for $2.9k and only pay $100 if the front end goes out. What I did in the fall.


Good to know. I knew you could buy an additional warranty but I didn't think it covered ball joints and such. I'm going to get my hands on a 6.4 Hemi after they iron out some of the bugs.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1792265 said:


> Good to know. I knew you could buy an additional warranty but I didn't think it covered ball joints and such. I'm going to get my hands on a 6.4 Hemi after they iron out some of the bugs.


It's the MaxCare plan. It usually isn't in the fliers, you have to ask for it.

I started using it in '08 when we bought a minivan. Now my '12 and '13 Ram have it, as well as my '13 Durango.

Most of the time they will build it into the price of the vehicle so you just pay for it over the life of the loan.

$3,000 over 60 months is just $50 per month. Much easier to budget than 4+ years in and pay $2500 for a tranny, while still paying on the truck.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1792206 said:


> Well sweet... 00z GFS drops the bomb back on us plus another several next Wednesday (I do think the models are having a hard time dealing with the temps though)


Of course it would, I'm leaving at 7 am next Thu


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1792205 said:


> That's why I think they did it better with the Superduty's... The FX4 is a package that's available within each trimline...


Agreed but your average person doesn't buy a superduty so the more styles and options the better imo. They all look different on the outside.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1792258 said:


> So far the locals have been shining. NWS hasn't been too far off. This is down here. Even doofy Dahl's futurcast has been pretty close.


Hahahahah!

Doofy Dahl!


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1792237 said:


> Why'd you have to say that? Now I really am second guessing myself...


If your using them for pulling mowers you probably won't miss it but if your wanting to pull 12k plus you will.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1792248 said:


> Right. The '14's are running 3.42 rear ends, supposedly it gets the mileage back up.
> 
> I wish I knew of someone that would let me take one for a couple of days so I could see how the mileage is for ME. I know there are guys saying they are getting 18ish now with the new, new ones, and it would explain why there are quite a few '13s still sitting around.


I think there are other reasons why they still have 13s around.


----------



## qualitycut

Novaks calling for 60s to near 70s even Msp


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1792277 said:


> Novaks calling for 60s to near 70s even Msp


When is this for?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1792275 said:


> I think there are other reasons why they still have 13s around.


Not really. Same thing happened between 08-09.

They changed the transmission in 09, they were having matchup issues when they went to the 6.7.

Couldn't find an 09, but there were 08s still around.

I wouldn't be surprised if these 13s have 3.93 or 4.10 (or higher) ratios.

Anyone that crunches the numbers will see you pay the extra $3000 or so and get a 14 with 3.42 rear ends.

With that said, if the 13s were silver, I would probably try to low ball them and see if they bite.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Boy not too much to get excited about on Fahey auction bill is there!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1792281 said:


> Boy not too much to get excited about on Fahey auction bill is there!


Not if you're downsizing.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1792278 said:


> When is this for?


Sunday I believe....


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1792286 said:


> Sunday I believe....


Nice..........


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1792284 said:


> Not if you're downsizing.


I'd say in general. In years past they had 40-50 pages of stuff.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ran into a customer at McDonalds ( commercial) and told me to raise prices 25%!! And I also do a little maintenance around and said raise it $8 more per hour!!. Wish all customers thought this way


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1792288 said:


> I'd say in general. In years past they had 40-50 pages of stuff.


Maybe they are just behind, but I know everything is supposed to already be there.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1792284 said:


> Not if you're downsizing.


Or starting a golf course


----------



## qualitycut

I just feel like every auction I have ever been too everyone over pays for everything.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1792292 said:


> Or starting a golf course


Or getting 19 parks and other common areas back to mow from a local city.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1792295 said:


> I just feel like every auction I have ever been too everyone over pays for everything.


I would agree 110.265%!

The days of getting great deals are over. Once in a great while you can find a golden nugget, but not often.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1792295 said:


> I just feel like every auction I have ever been too everyone over pays for everything.


Depends.... If it's common stuff that everyone uses, yes.

If you see something specific that not everyone can use, then there are usually deals to be had.

Hoping I can get one of those 11' mowers for about $10,000.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1792299 said:


> I would agree 110.265%!
> 
> The days of getting great deals are over. Once in a great while you can find a golden nugget, but not often.


Last year the nicest John Deere 1600 11' mower went for $10,500.

Guy stole it.

Doesn't mean he wasn't prepared to spend $20,000 though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1792291 said:


> Maybe they are just behind, but I know everything is supposed to already be there.


They might not post a lot of the junk anymore either, picking and choosing what goes on the site, so they can say "plus so much more to list" implying it's "decent" like what they posted.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1792295 said:


> I just feel like every auction I have ever been too everyone over pays for everything.


What I hate is the buyers premium. Its like they know they rip you off and you be OK with it


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1792300 said:


> Depends.... If it's common stuff that everyone uses, yes.
> 
> If you see something specific that not everyone can use, then there are usually deals to be had.
> 
> Hoping I can get one of those 11' mowers for about $10,000.


I would agree on that, like if they were selling a sword there would probably go for cheap. . Like a 60 exmark is probably going to go high buck but one of those mowers your looking it takes the right buyer.

Is it usually really busy there? I may make my way down to watch Lwnmrr bid.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1792307 said:


> What I hate is the buyers premium. Its like they know they rip you off and you be OK with it


Yup and I've seen higher than 10% In the heat of the moment you can forget about it and on big items ot adds up quick plus then add sales tax to it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1792310 said:


> Yup and I've seen higher than 10% In the heat of the moment you can forget about it and on big items ot adds up quick plus then add sales tax to it.


Its 12% for them I believe and you get 2% discount for cash


----------



## wintergreen82

Usually most auctions with buyers premiums you can call ahead and ask if they will take a certified funds discount. Just bring a letter from your bank stating you have the funds and they will knock 3% off. All I hope to get is a golf cart for cheap. Mostly because the golf course is now in our back yard.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1792277 said:


> Novaks calling for 60s to near 70s even Msp


I wonder if he's thinking that with all the snow melted temps will warm up more than they have in the past couple weeks because of the snow cover? Or is out just a gimmick? Can't see him pulling in new customers with being wrong everyday in march


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1792300 said:


> Depends.... If it's common stuff that everyone uses, yes.
> I
> If you see something specific that not everyone can use, then there are usually deals to be had.
> 
> Hoping I can get one of those 11' mowers for about $10,000.


You sir are correct. It seems like any auction with lawn care guys has prices for junk though the roof. There are so many guys in that business. At fwr one year there was a large nearly new tilt bed trailer we wanted. It was worth about 20k and we got it for 6k. It was the last item at the auction and everyone left once the mowers and stuff were done. At sales like Ritchie brothers there are plenty of deals on heavy equipment. A friend of ours bought a brand new roller for $600 and it was worth about $10000. If that same roller said Wacker on it and was a pile of junk it would have gone for $6000. There are certain items that draw people in and one I always notice is the little Wacker rollers. 
We get tons of smoking deals at auctions but you have to be willing to walk away a lot too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

wintergreen82;1792314 said:


> Usually most auctions with buyers premiums you can call ahead and ask if they will take a certified funds discount. Just bring a letter from your bank stating you have the funds and they will knock 3% off. All I hope to get is a golf cart for cheap. Mostly because the golf course is now in our back yard.


You won't find a cart for cheap here....as long as you think cheap is less than $2,000.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My dad's getting a decent birthday present today. He turns 80 today.

They are discharging him from the hospital sometime today.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1792325 said:


> My dad's getting a decent birthday present today. He turns 80 today.
> 
> They are discharging him from the hospital sometime today.


Good to hear, keep an eye on him.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yup............................................................ Square went up on charges!

I've done about 65 pre-payments for weed control/fert via credit card.

Damn it at least its money in the bank.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1792325 said:


> My dad's getting a decent birthday present today. He turns 80 today.
> 
> They are discharging him from the hospital sometime today.


Good news to hear


----------



## wintergreen82

Budget is $3500. Had been looking at ultimate golf carts in the cities. They had some good deals. 

At auctions generally like SSS was saying if you can get a smoking deal we usually will buy it. Sometimes we won't need it but someone usually does on craigslist. We are making a trip up this year but the way everyone makes it sound we won't be buying anything.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hmmmmm........


----------



## SnowGuy73

wintergreen82;1792330 said:


> Budget is $3500. Had been looking at ultimate golf carts in the cities. They had some good deals.
> 
> At auctions generally like SSS was saying if you can get a smoking deal we usually will buy it. Sometimes we won't need it but someone usually does on craigslist. We are making a trip up this year but the way everyone makes it sound we won't be buying anything.


I wanted to buy a golf cart out there last year but they went to high.

I have no need for one, just wanted it!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hmmmmm again.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

wintergreen82;1792330 said:


> Budget is $3500. Had been looking at ultimate golf carts in the cities. They had some good deals.
> 
> At auctions generally like SSS was saying if you can get a smoking deal we usually will buy it. Sometimes we won't need it but someone usually does on craigslist. We are making a trip up this year but the way everyone makes it sound we won't be buying anything.


Last year there were a couple of Grandstands. 1 didn't move, went for $1,000. Djagusch and I were going to go in on the other one, put it on CL and flip it, but our budget hit and it went for about $300 more.

I'm sure the one for $1,000 was a simple fix and the guy got a smoking deal.

I think this year I'm gonna go to one of the Vantages there, unhook the drive belt for the pumps and see if anyone notices. Hopefully everyone else just thinks the pumps are shot.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Optimistic?



SnowGuy73;1792331 said:


> Hmmmmm........


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnoFarmer;1792337 said:


> Optimistic?


John Dee, maybe.....


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1792295 said:


> I just feel like every auction I have ever been too everyone over pays for everything.


As a general rule I'd agree with you.

I've had some good luck with online auctions particularly when it comes to smaller stuff like power tools. My general rule of thumb is never to pay more than 1/3-1/2 of what it would cost new on items like that. Bigger ticket items are a little different. SSS's $10k truck is quite a bit less than 1/3 of what it cost new.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If anyone gets a call to plow something that hasn't been plowed all winter...... It SUCKS!! Top 8" is solid. Middle 8" soft, bottom 3" solid, and then ice underneath.

Gotta plow about 6-8" per time.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1792336 said:


> Last year there were a couple of Grandstands. 1 didn't move, went for $1,000. Djagusch and I were going to go in on the other one, put it on CL and flip it, but our budget hit and it went for about $300 more.
> 
> I'm sure the one for $1,000 was a simple fix and the guy got a smoking deal.
> 
> I think this year I'm gonna go to one of the Vantages there, unhook the drive belt for the pumps and see if anyone notices. Hopefully everyone else just thinks the pumps are shot.


And then sell it to me for cheap.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1792344 said:


> If anyone gets a call to plow something that hasn't been plowed all winter...... It SUCKS!! Top 8" is solid. Middle 8" soft, bottom 3" solid, and then ice underneath.
> 
> Gotta plow about 6-8" per time.


Well yea what did you think.


----------



## SnoFarmer

yea,


SnowGuy73;1792338 said:


> John Dee, maybe.....


It's overcast now..
21*
wind, S.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1792333 said:


> Hmmmmm again.....


I don't care, I'm leaving April 3rd.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1792344 said:


> If anyone gets a call to plow something that hasn't been plowed all winter......_*don't bother, it's not worth it.*_


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## SnoFarmer

Got a call yesterday.
A foreclosure in Babbitt Mn, 1200ft+ drive.
I pass on it.



LwnmwrMan22;1792344 said:


> If anyone gets a call to plow something that hasn't been plowed all winter...... It SUCKS!! Top 8" is solid. Middle 8" soft, bottom 3" solid, and then ice underneath.
> 
> Gotta plow about 6-8" per time.


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1792327 said:


> Yup............................................................ Square went up on charges!
> 
> I've done about 65 pre-payments for weed control/fert via credit card.
> 
> Damn it at least its money in the bank.


Square sucks. Last I saw it was 3.5%plus 15 cents for manually entered cards.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

wow less than a page to 3,000 pages


----------



## jimslawnsnow

where did everyone go?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I just posted on NWS's timeline to see if they can tell me how they determine rain/snow ratios in relation to the Meteogram.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1792370 said:


> where did everyone go?


I'm trying to get this driveway done, minimal signal for the phone.

Now I need to head home, help my dad get out of the hospital around 1.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Even at a 2:1 ratio the GFS has an inch of snow.


----------



## TKLAWN

Open house at JDL with free lunch. Nice perk.


----------



## snowman55

which jdl I'm hungery


----------



## TKLAWN

snowman55;1792383 said:


> which jdl I'm hungery


Edina, lots of BBQ I hear.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1792373 said:


> I'm trying to get this driveway done, minimal signal for the phone.
> 
> Now I need to head home, help my dad get out of the hospital around 1.


bet that's a relief to have him home again


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1792386 said:


> bet that's a relief to have him home again


It's not bad. The hospital is about 5 minutes from the house. He likes the nurses and is comfortable there.

He's tired of the food though.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1792391 said:


> It's not bad. The hospital is about 5 minutes from the house. He likes the nurses and is comfortable there.
> 
> He's tired of the food though.


As in likes to look at them


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Reports that channel 4 said 4" at the noon news. Any confirmation?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1792397 said:


> Reports that channel 4 said 4" at the noon news. Any confirmation?


Funny that Dahl didn't show any moisture for you afternoon


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1792397 said:


> Reports that channel 4 said 4" at the noon news. Any confirmation?


For metro or up north? Nws has nearly no snow shown and ch 5 shows a coating possible with mainly rain as well


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1792399 said:


> Funny that Dahl didn't show any moisture for you afternoon


Seen your new truck up at the dealer. Lol


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1792248 said:


> Right. The '14's are running 3.42 rear ends, supposedly it gets the mileage back up.
> 
> I wish I knew of someone that would let me take one for a couple of days so I could see how the mileage is for ME. I know there are guys saying they are getting 18ish now with the new, new ones, and it would explain why there are quite a few '13s still sitting around.


I got a 13 Ram 6.7 fuel milage is great. I get 20 running empty to St. Cloud doing 70. Running around with my 20' enclosed I average 15. Normal everyday mixed driving I get 17-18. I love the truck and would not go back to the Fords I have been driving for years.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1792401 said:


> Seen your new truck up at the dealer. Lol


Well I may have to call up there yet. It does have the snow plow prep


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1792402 said:


> I got a 13 Ram 6.7 fuel milage is great. I get 20 running empty to St. Cloud doing 70. Running around with my 20' enclosed I average 15. Normal everyday mixed driving I get 17-18. I love the truck and would not go back to the Fords I have been driving for years.


What rear end is it?


----------



## olsonbro

LwnmwrMan22;1792397 said:


> Reports that channel 4 said 4" at the noon news. Any confirmation?


yes, she mentioned that a quick shot of heavy snow on the back end of the storm could total, 1,2,3 or 4 quick inches. 
mentioned the most snow in the SE metro. Channel 11 said 1" maybe and possible 0 in the SE metro......


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1792403 said:


> Well I may have to call up there yet. It does have the snow plow prep


I looked online and couldn't find if it did or not but sure it does. If you do just tell them what someone else offered you for the truck, I'm sure he will work with you as best he can.


----------



## qualitycut

olsonbro;1792405 said:


> yes, she mentioned that a quick shot of heavy snow on the back end of the storm could total, 1,2,3 or 4 quick inches.
> mentioned the most snow in the SE metro. Channel 11 said 1" maybe and possible 0 in the SE metro......


Haha sounds about par for them


----------



## olsonbro

qualitycut;1792408 said:


> Haha sounds about par for them


Novak said this morning he just can't pull all snow out of his forecast. He mentioned "dynamic cooling" that could translate into a quick couple inches. He also said that he doesn't see anyone hitting the 2" mark.

Personally I could see us getting some snow, but doesn't mean we will have to plow anything. all the forecasters are talking about what will fall, not what will stick to driveways. Monday MSP airport officially got 1.1", we didn't turn the key on a single plow.


----------



## qualitycut

olsonbro;1792410 said:


> Novak said this morning he just can't pull all snow out of his forecast. He mentioned "dynamic cooling" that could translate into a quick couple inches. He also said that he doesn't see anyone hitting the 2" mark.
> 
> Personally I could see us getting some snow, but doesn't mean we will have to plow anything. all the forecasters are talking about what will fall, not what will stick to driveways. Monday MSP airport officially got 1.1", we didn't turn the key on a single plow.


I know its just funny how each one is different from the next.


----------



## olsonbro

qualitycut;1792411 said:


> I know its just funny how each one is different from the next.


I think march is the month when we all just have to give up on weather forecasters and just watch radar, and out the office window. Of all the locals and guys like Novak someone is prolly right on each storm. But it's a crap shoot to guess who!
We typically just put everyone on alert and communicate more often with everyone coming up to a storm. Tell the all to watch and see what falls!

I'm over winter, been that way for a while now. Shop guys started going through lawn equipment this week. Just the sight of trimmers, mowers ect has me ready to move on. I'm hoping we don't have to drop a blade the rest of the winter.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1792400 said:


> For metro or up north? Nws has nearly no snow shown and ch 5 shows a coating possible with mainly rain as well


This was for the metro tomorrow. "If it stays cold enough",


----------



## qualitycut

olsonbro;1792414 said:


> I think march is the month when we all just have to give up on weather forecasters and just watch radar, and out the office window. Of all the locals and guys like Novak someone is prolly right on each storm. But it's a crap shoot to guess who!
> We typically just put everyone on alert and communicate omore often with everyone coming up to a storm. Tell the all to watch and see what falls!
> 
> I'm over winter, been that way for a while now. Shop guys started going through lawn equipment this week. Just the sight of trimmers, mowers ect has me ready to move on. I'm hoping we don't have to drop a blade the rest of the winter.


Agree 100% I'm ready for summer, this weather is just depressing


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1792401 said:



> Seen your new truck up at the dealer. Lol


You mean my new truck?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1792402 said:


> I got a 13 Ram 6.7 fuel milage is great. I get 20 running empty to St. Cloud doing 70. Running around with my 20' enclosed I average 15. Normal everyday mixed driving I get 17-18. I love the truck and would not go back to the Fords I have been driving for years.


What gear ratio are you running?

I see your report, and others, then I read other stuff where guys are getting 11-12 just driving around.

My '11, the best I ever got in 50k miles was a little over 17. That was coming back from Bismarck doing 65 with a west wind.

Average was 11-13.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1792419 said:


> You mean my new truck?


Quality doesn't hang out at the Dodge dealer.


----------



## olsonbro

qualitycut;1792418 said:


> Agree 100% I'm ready for summer, this weather is just depressing


In a blatant protest for snow were gonna head down the Fahey tomorrow for the inspection day. Check out a few sprayers going up. We need some more firepower for turf spraying


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1792407 said:


> I looked online and couldn't find if it did or not but sure it does. If you do just tell them what someone else offered you for the truck, I'm sure he will work with you as best he can.


I messaged online and they sent the window sticker over


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

olsonbro;1792424 said:


> In a blatant protest for snow were gonna head down the Fahey tomorrow for the inspection day. Check out a few sprayers going up. We need some more firepower for turf spraying


That ChemPro pull behind? Or one of the PGs??


----------



## olsonbro

LwnmwrMan22;1792426 said:


> That ChemPro pull behind? Or one of the PGs??


 looking at the Smithco and Toro Pro. Ride on machines with 100+ gallon tanks. 
We have PG's, truck tanks and a small ride on sprayer, but we need something much larger. We have 2 full time techs now, and will all the added work for this season I'm hoping to not hire a 3rd and just get some better equipment for the guys I have.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1792425 said:


> I messaged online and they sent the window sticker over


Be careful not to talk to a sales person or they will get commission on it and won't get as good of a price just a FYI


----------



## SnoFarmer

I get from 17-20mpg with my 6.7 diesel on str8#2, 4x4, quad, long, auto. 3:73

Winter fuel or any fuel with more than 5% bio will lower your millage #'s

ps someone "stole" the emissions.

The 2013's+ get better millage since the change to urea and little more hp under the hood too

and Mr.quality sure doesn't know furds....


----------



## Drakeslayer

60,000! .


----------



## Drakeslayer

How about now!


----------



## qualitycut

Now..............
60,000


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

olsonbro;1792428 said:


> looking at the Smithco and Toro Pro. Ride on machines with 100+ gallon tanks.
> We have PG's, truck tanks and a small ride on sprayer, but we need something much larger. We have 2 full time techs now, and will all the added work for this season I'm hoping to not hire a 3rd and just get some better equipment for the guys I have.


I keep looking at those too. The accounts we now, they hire out to TruGreen.

However, I've seen the prices TruGreen charges, and I'd either have to gain much more larger work, or just not pursue it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Now................


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1792433 said:


> Be careful not to talk to a sales person or they will get commission on it and won't get as good of a price just a FYI


I know. No names exchanged. It was just a internet lady who told me to talk this other guy before I head up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnoFarmer;1792434 said:


> I get from 17-20mpg with my 6.7 diesel on str8#2, 4x4, quad, long, auto. 3:73
> 
> Winter fuel or any fuel with more than 5% bio will lower your millage #'s
> 
> ps someone "stole" the emissions.
> 
> The 2013's+ get better millage since the change to urea and little more hp under the hood too
> 
> and Mr.quality sure doesn't know furds....


Yeah, I need to work on getting the '12 paid for, then trade the '06.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1792441 said:


> Now................


Hmmmm now........you're late?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1792442 said:


> I know. No names exchanged. It was just a internet lady who told me to talk this other guy before I head up.


O gotcha, not even sure your looking there to seriously but just wanted to let you know, its happened before after I have told buddies.


----------



## SnoFarmer

plow prep,= skid plates, does it even include a higher amp alt any longer with the diesel option?

It doesn't add any additional cooling or weight capacity to the diesel..
ho wait, it might add a small power steering cooler , might.

For me it wouldn't make any difference it it had ot or not.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1792445 said:


> O gotcha, not even sure your looking there to seriously but just wanted to let you know, its happened before after I have told buddies.


well after this last truck I may run up there and see what he can do because im getting sick of waiting


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnoFarmer;1792446 said:


> plow prep,= skid plates, does it even include a higher amp alt any longer with the diesel option?
> 
> It doesn't add any additional cooling or weight capacity to the diesel..
> ho wait, it might add a small power steering cooler , might.
> 
> For me it wouldn't make any difference it it had ot or not.


Plow prep is some mettle plates on yhe frame that come off when you put a mount on. Other then that nothing changes from what i have been told

I was told a plow on a truck without the prep can cause problems with warranty work


----------



## qualitycut

SnoFarmer;1792446 said:


> plow prep,= skid plates, does it even include a higher amp alt any longer with the diesel option?
> 
> It doesn't add any additional cooling or weight capacity to the diesel..
> B
> ho wait, it might add a small power steering cooler , might.
> 
> For me it wouldn't make any difference it it had ot or not.


Better springs and bigger alternator at least on a diesel


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1792450 said:


> Plow prep is some mettle plates on yhe frame that come off when you put a mount on. Other then that nothing changes from what i have been told
> 
> I was told a plow on a truck without the prep can cause problems with warranty work


Kinda sorta on warranty work, not so much anymore. A few years ago it was a issue.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1792451 said:


> Better springs and bigger alternator at least on a diesel


same on a gasser. its just dumb that dealers would order in big trucks without it


----------



## SnoFarmer

I've bought dodge trucks with the plow prep.
it changes from a gasser to a diesel.

It does not consist of plates that need to be removed.
On SOME the tow hook mounting/backing plate needs to be removed to make room for the mount, it is the same if you have plow prep or not.

warranty, 
The power-train warranty can be void on any truck used to plow snow commercially.



Polarismalibu;1792450 said:


> Plow prep is some mettle plates on yhe frame that come off when you put a mount on. Other then that nothing changes from what i have been told
> 
> I was told a plow on a truck without the prep can cause problems with warranty work


----------



## SnoFarmer

The diesel already has the big springs.
no change in the front end weight carrying capacity listed with the plow prep. ????

HD Snow Plow Prep Group - $135
Heavy duty alternator; Underbody protection for transfer case.

it did not state any difference be it a gasser or diesel for the plow prep listed above.

then it lists.
180 Amp Alternator - $85
Heavy duty alternator
220 Amp Alternator - $100
Heavy duty alternator; Requires: [ETK] 6.7L Cummins Turbo Diesel Engine



qualitycut;1792451 said:


> Better springs and bigger alternator at least on a diesel


----------



## qualitycut

SnoFarmer;1792464 said:


> The diesel already has the big springs.
> no change in the front end weight carrying capacity listed with the plow prep. ????
> 
> HD Snow Plow Prep Group - $135
> Heavy duty alternator; Underbody protection for transfer case.
> 
> then it lists.
> 180 Amp Alternator - $85
> Heavy duty alternator
> 220 Amp Alternator - $100
> Heavy duty alternator; Requires: [ETK] 6.7L Cummins Turbo Diesel Engine


Quick edit lol. I'm taking Ford's here. They are computer selected springs, and heavy duty alternator. So I'm guessing it just picks the best springs out of the batch.

Edit. Not sure about Chevy and dodge


----------



## Green Grass

lwnmwrman22;1792420 said:


> what gear ratio are you running?
> 
> I see your report, and others, then i read other stuff where guys are getting 11-12 just driving around.y
> 
> my '11, the best i ever got in 50k miles was a little over 17. That was coming back from bismarck doing 65 with a west wind.
> 
> Average was 11-13.


3.42.............


----------



## SnoFarmer

Ah,
never mind....:laughing:

I'm talking dodge.

:waving:

I'll admit I don't know much abot thos furds.



qualitycut;1792467 said:


> Quick edit lol. I'm taking Ford's here. .


----------



## SnoFarmer

4.10 Axle Ratio - $125
4.100:1 axle ratio; Requires: [ETK] 6.7L Cummins Turbo Diesel Engine

3.73 Axle Ratio - $50
3.730:1 axle ratio; If: [ETK] 6.7L Cummins Turbo Diesel Engine; Requires: [WLA] Dual Rear Wheels

4.10 Axle Ratio - $50
4.100:1 axle ratio; If: [ETK] 6.7L Cummins Turbo Diesel Engine; Requires: [WLA] Dual Rear Wheels

3.42 Axle Ratio - $0
3.420:1 axle ratio; Requires: [DG7] 6-Speed HD Automatic 68RFE Transmission

6.7L Cummins Turbo Diesel Engine - $7,995
Engine: 6.7L in-line 6 OHV; Diesel fuel; Turbocharged with intercooler; Diesel common rail fuel injection; Block heater; Fuel tank; Powertrain warranty: 60 months /; Cruise control; *Heavy duty alternator; 180 amp alternator*; 3.420:1 axle ratio; Power (SAE): 350 hp @ 2,800 rpm; 660 ft lb of torque @ 1,400 rpm, power (SAE): 350 hp @ 2,800 rpm; 660 ft lb of torque @ 1,400 rpm, power (SAE): 350 hp @ 2,800 rpm; 660 ft lb of torque @ 1,400 rpm; Requires: [DEG] 6-Speed Manual Transmission; Or [DF2] 6-Speed HD AISIN AS69RC Automatic Transmission; Or [DG7] 6-Speed HD Automatic 68RFE Transmission.

dodge ram options
http://www.motortrend.com/cars/2014/ram/3500/packages_options/

Engine Block Heater - $90
Block heater; Excludes: [ETK] 6.7L Cummins Turbo Diesel Engine

because every cummins comes with one from cummins


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1792468 said:


> 3.42.............


That's what I was wondering. My '11 had 3.93 (or whatever the Dodge version is).


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1792467 said:


> Quick edit lol. I'm taking Ford's here. They are computer selected springs, and heavy duty alternator. So I'm guessing it just picks the best springs out of the batch.
> 
> Edit. Not sure about Chevy and dodge


No matter what brand the diesel automatically have the largest springs now. A few years ago they did not.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1792471 said:


> That's what I was wondering. My '11 had 3.93 (or whatever the Dodge version is).


3.42 is in my Dodge.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

...............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Latest GFS dropped snow WAY down tomorrow, took snow out for next Wednesday.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Dual Alternators Rated at 440 Amps - $395
Heavy duty alternator; Dual Alternators Rated at 440 Amps

 but it's not part of the plow prep....


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1792472 said:


> No matter what brand the diesel automatically have the largest springs now. A few years ago they did not.


I know, it says computer selected springs on the specs of it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Had the lugs come loose on my Kubota front rim. Oblonged the holes. The rim is a two piece rim.

Kubota dealer says I need to order the whole rim. Anyone know where I might be able to get just the middle part?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1792450 said:


> Plow prep is some mettle plates on yhe frame that come off when you put a mount on. Other then that nothing changes from what i have been told
> 
> I was told a plow on a truck without the prep can cause problems with warranty work


When I bought my 2008 F350 I had to pay a little extra on the Ford extended warranty to cover plowing and the warranty specifically stated the truck had to have the plow prep package... not sure if its still that way or not...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

There is ALOT of plowing equipment being hauled back. Probably trying to beat the March 31 return deadline.

Remember last year when the same trucks were scrambling to get equipment back on the lots??


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1792478 said:


> Latest GFS dropped snow WAY down tomorrow, took snow out for next Wednesday.


16:1??? You trying to prepare for worst case scenario?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1792486 said:


> There is ALOT of plowing equipment being hauled back. Probably trying to beat the March 31 return deadline.
> 
> Remember last year when the same trucks were scrambling to get equipment back on the lots??


I remember that vividly.... wonder how many times that equipment went back and forth over the next month...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS updated weather story..... 2-4" of snow from Duluth to St. Cloud to Willmar.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1792487 said:


> 16:1??? You trying to prepare for worst case scenario?


I can't see very well. I need the lines magnified.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnoFarmer;1792462 said:


> I've bought dodge trucks with the plow prep.
> it changes from a gasser to a diesel.
> 
> It does not consist of plates that need to be removed.
> On SOME the tow hook mounting/backing plate needs to be removed to make room for the mount, it is the same if you have plow prep or not.
> 
> warranty,
> The power-train warranty can be void on any truck used to plow snow commercially.


I was talking about the fords I'm not sure on the dodge ones


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1792489 said:


> NWS updated weather story..... 2-4" of snow from Duluth to St. Cloud to Willmar.


great,.... It can stay there.


----------



## olsonbro

LwnmwrMan22;1792439 said:


> I keep looking at those too. The accounts we now, they hire out to TruGreen.
> 
> However, I've seen the prices TruGreen charges, and I'd either have to gain much more larger work, or just not pursue it.


Yea those sprayers arnt good for everything, but big open turf areas they are hard to beat. We have alot of properties that a rig like that will do well on. We have priced them new, which is what I'd prefer. But then noticed 2 of them at the auction. Have to see them first, spray equip doesn't last that long with many chemicals, need to see if these ones are any good.


----------



## OC&D

Gas vs. Diesel?

The truck I'm driving now is the first gas truck I've bought and owned in the past 15 years. My decision to purchase a gasser was not a quick or easy decision. For me, I could care less about the cutesy logo on the side of the truck, the sound, or the image or idea of having a diesel. I'm concerned with only 2 things: performance and cost per mile.

Today's gas pickups seriously outperform gassers of years past. In other words, the "gap" between performance of gas vs. diesel is far less than it used to be. That said, at this point, most gas engine offerings in pickups will not compete with the equivalent truck with the diesel in it(no matter the brand) when it comes to heavy towing--I'm talking towing loads of 5 tons or more on a regular basis. In most any other aspect, _the diesel offers nearly no advantage in performance_. A good example is plowing snow. My gasser will lose traction before I lose power, and the same is true of the same truck with the diesel in it. So assuming you don't plan on constantly towing heavy loads, and you really don't need a diesel for the performance aspect of it, are there other practical advantages, such as cost per mile? Read on......

For calculating the cost per mile of gas vs. diesel I went about it as follows:

Cost of gas truck=$40,000
Cost of diesel truck=$48,000

Diesel is initially $8000 more expensive.

The additional cost of financing on that $8000 on a 5 year loan @ 3%, is $625.00.

The diesel is now $8625.00 more expensive than a gasser.

For maintenance, I used a typical oil change for diesel at $100, and a gasser at $50.00. This translates to the diesel costing .01 more per mile than the gas truck based on 5000 mile service intervals. *Note, I'm not even figuring for DEF, which is yet one more additional cost against the diesel.

Mileage is calculated using the following:

Gas truck getting 12mpg @ $3.30 per gallon= 27.5 cents per mile
Diesel truck getting 18mpg @ $3.80 per gallon= 21 cents per mile + 1 cent additional for maintenance is 22 cents per mile.

With these variables, it costs 5.5 cents more per mile to drive the gas truck, but the diesel costs $8,625.00 more. So how many miles do you have to drive your diesel to make up that initial investment? 8625/.055=

*156,818 miles*! Finally after you hit that mileage marker, you can start putting a nickel or so in your pocket every mile you drive your diesel. Yay you.

So you wanna nitpick my numbers? Fine, let's _double_ the differential to 11 cents, which effectively lowers the mileage before the diesel starts paying you back to about 75,000 miles. That sounds better, no? Well, hopefully you don't have any $6k repair bills in your future.

Unless your purchase of a diesel is based on performance alone, you better plan on driving that truck about 200k+, or it simply doesn't make any financial sense buying a diesel pickup with the current additional cost of the truck, maintenance, and a gallon of diesel.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Great,
That means were in the 4"+.
Like most of us 1-2" would be fine,
but another 8"+ of wet slop is so much funnnnnn.

On the bright side at least it's not -20* on the back side.



LwnmwrMan22;1792489 said:


> NWS updated weather story..... 2-4" of snow from Duluth to St. Cloud to Willmar.





Polarismalibu;1792494 said:


> I was talking about the fords I'm not sure on the dodge ones


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1792489 said:


> NWS updated weather story..... 2-4" of snow from Duluth to St. Cloud to Willmar.


Uhhhh... thats a little close...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1792491 said:


> I can't see very well. I need the lines magnified.


Well don't I look like a dbag...


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1792502 said:


> Gas vs. Diesel?
> 
> The truck I'm driving now is the first gas truck I've bought and owned in the past 15 years. My decision to purchase a gasser was not a quick or easy decision. For me, I could care less about the cutesy logo on the side of the truck, the sound, or the image or idea of having a diesel. I'm concerned with only 2 things: performance and cost per mile.
> 
> Today's gas pickups seriously outperform gassers of years past. In other words, the "gap" between performance of gas vs. diesel is far less than it used to be. That said, at this point, most gas engine offerings in pickups will not compete with the equivalent truck with the diesel in it(no matter the brand) when it comes to heavy towing--I'm talking towing loads of 5 tons or more on a regular basis. In most any other aspect, _the diesel offers nearly no advantage in performance_. A good example is plowing snow. My gasser will lose traction before I lose power, and the same is true of the same truck with the diesel in it. So assuming you don't plan on constantly towing heavy loads, and you really don't need a diesel for the performance aspect of it, are there other practical advantages, such as cost per mile? Read on......
> 
> For calculating the cost per mile of gas vs. diesel I went about it as follows:
> 
> Cost of gas truck=$40,000
> Cost of diesel truck=$48,000
> 
> Diesel is initially $8000 more expensive.
> 
> The additional cost of financing on that $8000 on a 5 year loan @ 3%, is $625.00.
> 
> The diesel is now $8625.00 more expensive than a gasser.
> 
> For maintenance, I used a typical oil change for diesel at $100, and a gasser at $50.00. This translates to the diesel costing .01 more per mile than the gas truck based on 5000 mile service intervals. *Note, I'm not even figuring for DEF, which is yet one more additional cost against the diesel.
> 
> Mileage is calculated using the following:
> 
> Gas truck getting 12mpg @ $3.30 per gallon= 27.5 cents per mile
> Diesel truck getting 18mpg @ $3.80 per gallon= 21 cents per mile + 1 cent additional for maintenance is 22 cents per mile.
> 
> With these variables, it costs 5.5 cents more per mile to drive the gas truck, but the diesel costs $8,625.00 more. So how many miles do you have to drive your diesel to make up that initial investment? 8625/.055=
> 
> *156,818 miles*! Finally after you hit that mileage marker, you can start putting a nickel or so in your pocket every mile you drive your diesel. Yay you.
> 
> So you wanna nitpick my numbers? Fine, let's _double_ the differential to 11 cents, which effectively lowers the mileage before the diesel starts paying you back to about 75,000 miles. That sounds better, no? Well, hopefully you don't have any $6k repair bills in your future.
> 
> Unless your purchase of a diesel is based on performance alone, you better plan on driving that truck about 200k+, or it simply doesn't make any financial sense buying a diesel pickup with the current additional cost of the truck, maintenance, and a gallon of diesel.


I just couldnt see me pulling my dump trailer full almost daily with a gas truck.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1792502 said:


> Gas vs. Diesel?
> 
> The truck I'm driving now is the first gas truck I've bought and owned in the past 15 years. My decision to purchase a gasser was not a quick or easy decision. For me, I could care less about the cutesy logo on the side of the truck, the sound, or the image or idea of having a diesel. I'm concerned with only 2 things: performance and cost per mile.
> 
> Today's gas pickups seriously outperform gassers of years past. In other words, the "gap" between performance of gas vs. diesel is far less than it used to be. That said, at this point, most gas engine offerings in pickups will not compete with the equivalent truck with the diesel in it(no matter the brand) when it comes to heavy towing--I'm talking towing loads of 5 tons or more on a regular basis. In most any other aspect, _the diesel offers nearly no advantage in performance_. A good example is plowing snow. My gasser will lose traction before I lose power, and the same is true of the same truck with the diesel in it. So assuming you don't plan on constantly towing heavy loads, and you really don't need a diesel for the performance aspect of it, are there other practical advantages, such as cost per mile? Read on......
> 
> For calculating the cost per mile of gas vs. diesel I went about it as follows:
> 
> Cost of gas truck=$40,000
> Cost of diesel truck=$48,000
> 
> Diesel is initially $8000 more expensive.
> 
> The additional cost of financing on that $8000 on a 5 year loan @ 3%, is $625.00.
> 
> The diesel is now $8625.00 more expensive than a gasser.
> 
> For maintenance, I used a typical oil change for diesel at $100, and a gasser at $50.00. This translates to the diesel costing .01 more per mile than the gas truck based on 5000 mile service intervals. *Note, I'm not even figuring for DEF, which is yet one more additional cost against the diesel.
> 
> Mileage is calculated using the following:
> 
> Gas truck getting 12mpg @ $3.30 per gallon= 27.5 cents per mile
> Diesel truck getting 18mpg @ $3.80 per gallon= 21 cents per mile + 1 cent additional for maintenance is 22 cents per mile.
> 
> With these variables, it costs 5.5 cents more per mile to drive the gas truck, but the diesel costs $8,625.00 more. So how many miles do you have to drive your diesel to make up that initial investment? 8625/.055=
> 
> *156,818 miles*! Finally after you hit that mileage marker, you can start putting a nickel or so in your pocket every mile you drive your diesel. Yay you.
> 
> So you wanna nitpick my numbers? Fine, let's _double_ the differential to 11 cents, which effectively lowers the mileage before the diesel starts paying you back to about 75,000 miles. That sounds better, no? Well, hopefully you don't have any $6k repair bills in your future.
> 
> Unless your purchase of a diesel is based on performance alone, you better plan on driving that truck about 200k+, or it simply doesn't make any financial sense buying a diesel pickup with the current additional cost of the truck, maintenance, and a gallon of diesel.


Those are about the numbers I came up with, ballpark and the reason I'm in a gas truck.

The diesel engine number is high though, I think I used $7,000 as $8,000 on the Dodge is sticker and for a starting point I use 15% less than sticker when I negotiate.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1792507 said:


> Well don't I look like a dbag...


With my track record of backing into things.... 

I was only joking by the way.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1792508 said:


> I just couldnt see me pulling my dump trailer full almost daily with a gas truck.


I couldn't see pulling a full dump trailer every day with anything. I'd be buying the single axel SSS bought for $10,000 or looking for a 3500 if I was hauling around a full dump trailer every day.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1792486 said:


> There is ALOT of plowing equipment being hauled back. Probably trying to beat the March 31 return deadline.
> 
> Remember last year when the same trucks were scrambling to get equipment back on the lots??


It was hilarious. You should have seen them streaming out of Ziegler by our shop. One day they came in the next day they went out.


----------



## TKLAWN

NWS is up to something....


----------



## cbservicesllc

OC&D;1792502 said:


> Gas vs. Diesel?
> 
> The truck I'm driving now is the first gas truck I've bought and owned in the past 15 years. My decision to purchase a gasser was not a quick or easy decision. For me, I could care less about the cutesy logo on the side of the truck, the sound, or the image or idea of having a diesel. I'm concerned with only 2 things: performance and cost per mile.
> 
> Today's gas pickups seriously outperform gassers of years past. In other words, the "gap" between performance of gas vs. diesel is far less than it used to be. That said, at this point, most gas engine offerings in pickups will not compete with the equivalent truck with the diesel in it(no matter the brand) when it comes to heavy towing--I'm talking towing loads of 5 tons or more on a regular basis. In most any other aspect, _the diesel offers nearly no advantage in performance_. A good example is plowing snow. My gasser will lose traction before I lose power, and the same is true of the same truck with the diesel in it. So assuming you don't plan on constantly towing heavy loads, and you really don't need a diesel for the performance aspect of it, are there other practical advantages, such as cost per mile? Read on......
> 
> For calculating the cost per mile of gas vs. diesel I went about it as follows:
> 
> Cost of gas truck=$40,000
> Cost of diesel truck=$48,000
> 
> Diesel is initially $8000 more expensive.
> 
> The additional cost of financing on that $8000 on a 5 year loan @ 3%, is $625.00.
> 
> The diesel is now $8625.00 more expensive than a gasser.
> 
> For maintenance, I used a typical oil change for diesel at $100, and a gasser at $50.00. This translates to the diesel costing .01 more per mile than the gas truck based on 5000 mile service intervals. *Note, I'm not even figuring for DEF, which is yet one more additional cost against the diesel.
> 
> Mileage is calculated using the following:
> 
> Gas truck getting 12mpg @ $3.30 per gallon= 27.5 cents per mile
> Diesel truck getting 18mpg @ $3.80 per gallon= 21 cents per mile + 1 cent additional for maintenance is 22 cents per mile.
> 
> With these variables, it costs 5.5 cents more per mile to drive the gas truck, but the diesel costs $8,625.00 more. So how many miles do you have to drive your diesel to make up that initial investment? 8625/.055=
> 
> *156,818 miles*! Finally after you hit that mileage marker, you can start putting a nickel or so in your pocket every mile you drive your diesel. Yay you.
> 
> So you wanna nitpick my numbers? Fine, let's _double_ the differential to 11 cents, which effectively lowers the mileage before the diesel starts paying you back to about 75,000 miles. That sounds better, no? Well, hopefully you don't have any $6k repair bills in your future.
> 
> Unless your purchase of a diesel is based on performance alone, you better plan on driving that truck about 200k+, or it simply doesn't make any financial sense buying a diesel pickup with the current additional cost of the truck, maintenance, and a gallon of diesel.


Wow... this is a fantastic, well thought out argument... I guess when I get a new truck I can use the other 3 diesels to haul heavy loads... thanks for the post!


----------



## SnoFarmer

while I'm not going to argue with your math.
I will say this,
You will get more for that diesel engine at trade in,
I was just offered $5k more for my diesel truck than I paid for it NEW.

Diesel parts can be expensive.
but a tune up on a new v8 isn't cheep & a diesel will never foul a plug of get water in the cap

Then if your using you truck in the summer to pull the TT across the country side it's easy to roll on 75k
as a diesel is just getting broken in at that millage and if you own a gasser your thinking about trading it in before it rolls 100k or you'll take a big hit on trade in value

longevity.
I plan on rolling 300k or more on to my diesel.
When hooked up to my TT to my gasser, I get 10-11 mpg crossing nort dakota. Same road, same trailer behind my diesel and I get 15-17mpg.
It's a nobrainer.

BUT.
I love that a ss..:laughing:

If your getting it to just plow with, get the gasser.
You won't be happy with the emissions system no matter the Make.



OC&D;1792502 said:


> Gas vs. Diesel?
> 
> So how many miles do you have to drive your diesel to make up that initial investment? 8625/.055=
> 
> *156,818 miles*! Finally after you hit that mileage marker, you can start putting a nickel or so in your pocket every mile you drive your diesel. Yay you.
> 
> So you wanna nitpick my numbers? Fine, let's _double_ the differential to 11 cents, which effectively lowers the mileage before the diesel starts paying you back to about 75,000 miles. That sounds better, no? Well, hopefully you don't have any $6k repair bills in your future.
> 
> Unless your purchase of a diesel is based on performance alone, you better plan on driving that truck about 200k+, or it simply doesn't make any financial sense buying a diesel pickup with the current additional cost of the truck, maintenance, and a gallon of diesel.


ps both trucks are dodges, 2500's, 4x4, long box. quadcab. one gass, one diesel.

or just toss a nickel on the ground everyday you own the gasser..

if $00.05 is your tiping point...lol


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1792508 said:


> I just couldnt see me pulling my dump trailer full almost daily with a gas truck.


Which I get. You bought it primarily for performance. Most guys will never pull that much on a regular basis. Even most large enclosed trailers (16'-18') aren't usually pushing more than 7500 lbs fully loaded.

More than anything, I'm trying to dispel the myth that diesels have an economic advantage over a gas truck, because they don't, at least not anymore.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1792511 said:


> I couldn't see pulling a full dump trailer every day with anything. I'd be buying the single axel SSS bought for $10,000 or looking for a 3500 if I was hauling around a full dump trailer every day.


Yea like my 350


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'll run my Hemi's into the ground with the lifetime warranties.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1792517 said:


> Which I get. You bought it primarily for performance. Most guys will never pull that much on a regular basis. Even most large enclosed trailers (16'-18') aren't usually pushing more than 7500 lbs fully loaded.
> 
> More than anything, I'm trying to dispel the myth that diesels have an economic advantage over a gas truck, because they don't, at least not anymore.


Yea I agree but the 7-8k extra I will get out of the truck when I go to sell it, repairs for me don't matter with warranty. I do get better gas mileage.


----------



## SnoFarmer

not with your companies name and a polw frame are ya going to be doing that for a life time.

it's in the fine print of your warranty.
ps plow prep or not.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1792518 said:


> Yea like my 350


Only if it's a dually. SRW I still wouldn't.


----------



## Greenery

Wow, I've been checking some comparables on Craig's list to get some ideas on pricing a few lawn items I'm going to sell.

Some of the stuff must literally be gold plated with the prices their asking.

A guy has a 2006 Walker listed for 14,500 holy cow batman cant you buy a brand newnone for that.

Also super old permagreen centris for $2500+ 

These prices are out of control.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1792524 said:


> Only if it's a dually. SRW I still wouldn't.


Do it all the time and never have had in issue in the last 5 years of doing it. It not full everyday but I want the diesel for when I need it. A gas truck and a diesel that are for sale with same options and miles the diesel will get 7k more for it so that cost is not really a factor to me.


----------



## Greenery

Diesel trucks smell like cat piss


----------



## OC&D

SnoFarmer;1792516 said:


> You will get more for that diesel engine at trade in,
> I was just offered $5k more for my diesel truck than I paid for it NEW.
> 
> I'm not sure how that works, but maybe I live in a different reality. In my reality, vehicles nearly never appreciate in value unless it's one of Elvis' Harley's.
> 
> Diesel parts can be expensive.
> but a tune up on a new v8 isn't cheep & a diesel will never foul a plug of get water in the cap
> 
> Agreed, which is why I simply used oil changes and not other repairs. A gasser will never have its fuel gel.....etc.
> 
> Then if your using you truck in the summer to pull the TT across the country side it's easy to roll on 75k
> as a diesel is just getting broken in at that millage and if you own a gasser your thinking about trading it in before it rolls 100k or you'll take a big hit on trade in value
> 
> That's the thing, a lot of these guys are going to trade their diesels in before 100k anyhow. Additionally, some of the current diesels are a liability when it comes to trade in....
> 
> longevity.
> I plan on rolling 300k or more on to my diesel.
> When hooked up to my TT to my gasser, I get 10-11 mpg crossing nort dakota. Same road, same trailer behind my diesel and I get 15-17mpg.
> It's a no-brainer.
> 
> You prove my point since you're planning on owning it for 300k miles or more, and you're pulling heavy loads over long distances, for you, it is a no brainer, but you're the exception.
> 
> BUT.
> I love that a ss..:laughing:
> 
> If your getting it to just plow with, get the gasser.
> You won't be happy with the emissions system no matter the Make.
> 
> or just toss a nickel on the ground everyday you own the gasser..
> 
> if $00.05 is your tiping point...lol


I think you missed my point entirely with your last comment.


----------



## Greenery

For Alot of guys the diesel is just a feel good thing. 

If you need it that's one thing but I know quite a few dudes who never tow or haul anything more than a few boxes or a couch here and there that insist that they NEED that cat piss smelling thing.

They mostly just tune em and blow smoke lol.


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1792526 said:


> Do it all the time and never have had in issue in the last 5 years of doing it. It not full everyday but I want the diesel for when I need it. A gas truck and a diesel that are for sale with same options and miles the diesel will get 7k more for it so that cost is not really a factor to me.


...unless it's a 6.0L


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1792521 said:


> Yea I agree but the 7-8k extra I will get out of the truck when I go to sell it, repairs for me don't matter with warranty. I do get better gas mileage.


Except with a 6.0


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

WTF.... NWS just put ALL of my stuff other than St. Paul at 2-4" tomorrow.

Why the duck do I even pay attention to them???


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1792538 said:


> ...unless it's a 6.0L


Yea that's a whole different story.


----------



## qualitycut

I've considered a gas truck recently so I'm not just one sided. Way I look at it is my payments are probably 150-200 a month more. Will save some on fuel. I would rather be over powered than under powered. That's just my opinion.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1792541 said:


> WTF.... NWS just put ALL of my stuff other than St. Paul at 2-4" tomorrow.
> 
> Why the duck do I even pay attention to them???


I didn't realize we were back to a chance of snow....I'm at 2.6" on the hourly.

Whatever. I'm told...."it will change."


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Winter weather advisory for everything Blaine north


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Winter Weather Advisory as well.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1792545 said:


> I didn't realize we were back to a chance of snow....I'm at 2.6" on the hourly.
> 
> Whatever. I'm told...."it will change."


I just looked have the same. Temps are at 36 the whole time. Hmmmm


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1792550 said:


> I just looked have the same. Temps are at 36 the whole time. Hmmmm


Looms like on the hourly that the same time the temps drop, the moisture moves out.


----------



## OC&D

cbservicesllc;1792515 said:


> Wow... this is a fantastic, well thought out argument... I guess when I get a new truck I can use the other 3 diesels to haul heavy loads... thanks for the post!


You're welcome.

I have a '12 F350 with the 6.2 and have not regretted it yet, but everyone's intended use is different, so a gasser might not make more sense.....to each their own.


----------



## OC&D

For those that care, St. Paul is ending their winter parking restrictions tomorrow at 10AM. I'm glad they did some "careful assessment." I feel better already.

_City of Saint Paul Lifts Winter Parking Restrictions, Will Still Limit Parking on Too-Narrow Streets
Effective 10 a.m. Thursday, March 27 parking is allowed on both sides of all streets unless otherwise posted

After careful assessment, Saint Paul's Fire Department has declared the majority of Saint Paul's streets wide enough to safely allow parking. Beginning at 10 a.m. on Thursday, March 27, one-sided citywide winter parking restrictions will no longer be in effect in Saint Paul. Parking will be allowed on all streets unless otherwise posted.

The restrictions were lifted following weeks of warmer temperatures and a survey of city streets by the Saint Paul Fire Department.

Despite the ban being lifted, however, some streets remain too narrow to allow for parking on both sides. Those streets will continue to have limited parking and will be posted with temporary "no parking" signs which should be followed. Vehicles parked in no parking zones could be ticketed and towed.

City officials would also like to remind residents to continue parking as close to the curb as possible, to allow for the safe passage of emergency vehicles. Fire trucks need a minimum width of 14 feet to effectively navigate streets. 
_


----------



## SnoFarmer

you used "With these variables, it costs 5.5 cents more per mile to drive the gas truck.

I just took the nickel and ran with it.

It's not a big deal.



OC&D;1792534 said:


> I think you missed my point entirely with your last comment.


 Originally Posted by SnoFarmer View Post
You will get more for that diesel engine at trade in,
I was just offered $5k more for my diesel truck than I paid for it NEW.

I'm not sure how that works, but maybe I live in a different reality. In my reality, vehicles nearly never appreciate in value unless it's one of Elvis' Harley's.

It works like this,
I bought at the bottom.
I paid 38k out the door in 08.
They now call me for my truck, offering me 43k on trade.

Diesel parts can be expensive.
but a tune up on a new v8 isn't cheep & a diesel will never foul a plug of get water in the cap

Agreed, which is why I simply used oil changes and not other repairs. A gasser will never have its fuel gel.....etc.

if my state didn't use bio I'd have no use for a additive.
I can also poke a 40$ hole in your oil change price as you should be doing it yourself. Just think of all the nickels in $40
a gal of rottela on sale $12 x 3 and a quality filter $15. 
but were arguing over peanuts

Then if your using you truck in the summer to pull the TT across the country side it's easy to roll on 75k
as a diesel is just getting broken in at that millage and if you own a gasser your thinking about trading it in before it rolls 100k or you'll take a big hit on trade in value

That's the thing, a lot of these guys are going to trade their diesels in before 100k anyhow. Additionally, some of the current diesels are a liability when it comes to trade in....
i agree...

longevity.
I plan on rolling 300k or more on to my diesel.
When hooked up to my TT to my gasser, I get 10-11 mpg crossing nort dakota. Same road, same trailer behind my diesel and I get 15-17mpg.
It's a no-brainer.

You prove my point since you're planning on owning it for 300k miles or more, and you're pulling heavy loads over long distances, for you, it is a no brainer, but you're the exception.

I agree.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Was one of you guys on the Plymouth fire department?


----------



## SnoFarmer

nope.....
,


----------



## OC&D

SnoFarmer;1792556 said:


> you used "With these variables, it costs 5.5 cents more per mile to drive the gas truck.
> 
> I just took the nickel and ran with it.
> 
> It's not a big deal.
> 
> Originally Posted by SnoFarmer View Post
> You will get more for that diesel engine at trade in,
> I was just offered $5k more for my diesel truck than I paid for it NEW.
> 
> I'm not sure how that works, but maybe I live in a different reality. In my reality, vehicles nearly never appreciate in value unless it's one of Elvis' Harley's.
> 
> It works like this,
> I bought at the bottom.
> I paid 38k out the door in 08.
> They now call me for my truck, offering me 43k on trade.
> 
> That's hard to believe, but I hope you took their offer and ran with it.....
> 
> Diesel parts can be expensive.
> but a tune up on a new v8 isn't cheep & a diesel will never foul a plug of get water in the cap
> 
> Agreed, which is why I simply used oil changes and not other repairs. A gasser will never have its fuel gel.....etc.
> 
> and your point?
> I can also poke a 50$ hole in your oil change price as you should be doing it yourself. Just thing of all the nickels in $50
> 
> Historically I always changed my own oil. Heck, as a former mechanic I used to do most everything on my vehicles. Regardless, my cost on an oil change and tire rotate is about $20 through my brother in law at Tousley. I can't even buy the oil and filter for that..... Regardless, there is no arguing that regular maintenance on diesels is more expensive.
> 
> Then if your using you truck in the summer to pull the TT across the country side it's easy to roll on 75k
> as a diesel is just getting broken in at that millage and if you own a gasser your thinking about trading it in before it rolls 100k or you'll take a big hit on trade in value
> 
> That's the thing, a lot of these guys are going to trade their diesels in before 100k anyhow. Additionally, some of the current diesels are a liability when it comes to trade in....
> but were assuming...
> 
> Assuming what? That a lot of guys are going to trade diesels before 100k? Sure, but that does nothing to invalidate my original argument.
> 
> longevity.
> I plan on rolling 300k or more on to my diesel.
> When hooked up to my TT to my gasser, I get 10-11 mpg crossing nort dakota. Same road, same trailer behind my diesel and I get 15-17mpg.
> It's a no-brainer.
> 
> You prove my point since you're planning on owning it for 300k miles or more, and you're pulling heavy loads over long distances, for you, it is a no brainer, but you're the exception.
> 
> I agree.
> 
> Of course you would.


We're going to start running out of colors.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Better mark this day on the calender.
hahha



OC&D;1792560 said:


> Of course you would.


----------



## OC&D

Polarismalibu;1792557 said:


> Was one of you guys on the Plymouth fire department?


There's all kinds of guys on FD's around here, but I don't think anyone is on Plymouth's.

Speaking of firefighters, Hamel sure has been scarce.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

What the hell is this crap now?!?!?!


----------



## NorthernProServ

from the advisory

"* RAIN WILL CHANGE TO SNOW THURSDAY MORNING AND BEGIN TO
ACCUMULATE.

* *SNOWFALL RATES COULD BE AN INCH PER HOUR*.

* TOTAL SNOW AMOUNTS OF 3 TO 5 INCHES ARE EXPECTED.
"


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1792567 said:


> from the advisory
> 
> "* RAIN WILL CHANGE TO SNOW THURSDAY MORNING AND BEGIN TO
> ACCUMULATE.
> 
> * *SNOWFALL RATES COULD BE AN INCH PER HOUR*.
> 
> * TOTAL SNOW AMOUNTS OF 3 TO 5 INCHES ARE EXPECTED.
> "


To hell with this!!!


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1792567 said:


> from the advisory
> 
> "* RAIN WILL CHANGE TO SNOW THURSDAY MORNING AND BEGIN TO
> ACCUMULATE.
> 
> * *SNOWFALL RATES COULD BE AN INCH PER HOUR*.
> 
> * TOTAL SNOW AMOUNTS OF 3 TO 5 INCHES ARE EXPECTED.
> "


What I don't get is they have it at 37 at 5am


----------



## Polarismalibu

Anyone see a problem with this forecast? Besides it's going to snow


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1792571 said:


> What I don't get is they have it at 37 at 5am


only have a high of 35 for me tomorrow, with temp falling though the day.


----------



## BossPlow614

Im at 2-4", after 3pm it turns to snow but mostly before 10pm. At least the timing is good. I'm really hoping it doesn't screw up our nice warm day coming for Sunday!!!

"Clowns!"
"WRSCRWD!"
"To hell with this!"
Etc. Etc.

One more billable event would work great for me as long as this sh!t melts off!


----------



## OC&D

Wait for it......

.

.


----------



## qualitycut




----------



## Greenery

Family portrait?


----------



## BossPlow614

Greenery;1792577 said:


> Family portrait?


Haha

I think its the local forecasters including Nowack according to SG73


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1792573 said:


> only have a high of 35 for me tomorrow, with temp falling though the day.


Warm air is moving in now.. Why it's so windy.

Clouds trap warm air overnight hence a low of 36 tonight.

Cold front comes through tomorrow afternoon, temps are forecast to drop tomorrow as the moisture moves out.

Rain with most of the snow according to the hourlies.

The advisory is mainly the area from Willmar to St. Cloud to Duluth.

Doesn't mean it can't move 50 miles east, doesn't mean it won't move 50 miles west.

I figure we will all go to bed back down to "around an inch" one the next models come out.

We will all wake up to 3-6" possible with a winter storm warning posted.

We will all watch it melt on the pavement and call it a bust.


----------



## NorthernProServ

BossPlow614;1792574 said:


> Im at 2-4", after 3pm it turns to snow but mostly before 10pm. At least the timing is good. *I'm really hoping it doesn't screw up our nice warm day coming for Sunday!!!*
> 
> "Clowns!"
> "WRSCRWD!"
> "To hell with this!"
> Etc. Etc.
> 
> One more billable event would work great for me as long as this sh!t melts off!


And looks like our only nice day for the next 10....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Scary part is my truck thermometer says it's 15 out.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

#clowns
#idiots
#they'll get it wrong one way or another
#it will change
#Where's the fn bright spot?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1792583 said:


> Scary part is my truck thermometer says it's 15 out.


Yikes, 38 in **** rapids


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Drama isn't too worried, rain for the metro. Snow moves in around 5pm and done by 8pm


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1792579 said:


> We will all wake up to 3-6" possible with a winter storm warning posted.
> 
> .


Probably this one, that's what happen on Jan. 29th

Went out planning on pushing back piles ALL night long with 1-3" expected the next day. By 11pm we were in a warning, snowing by 3am and now scrambling back to get the plows on a wrap up what we were in the middle of including jumping a truck in middle of a lot with dead battery's. There was 3" on the ground by 7am. Got about 7" total I believe.

That was a bad night/day!


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1792583 said:


> Scary part is my truck thermometer says it's 15 out.


Truck says 42 for me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Surprised Novak isn't out with an update.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1792596 said:


> Surprised Novak isn't out with an update.


I was just thinking that, haven't heard a peep out of him all day.


----------



## SSS Inc.

If you guys see a crazy guy in a black silverado on the news tonight or on facebook yelling at a 30 year old skate boarder...... that would be me. The guy held up about 20 cars on a real busy street in Mpls and when it was my turn to wait to get around him I laid on the horn and proceeded to have a conversation with him.  According to him its his right to skateboard down the street. He then started filming me saying I was running him off the road. Clearly trying to bait me into a viral youtube video. I told him to go ahead and film me I'm sure your friends on facebook will love it. Anywho, after a conversation with my friends at precinct 3 in mpls they would have ticketed the guy because it is NOT legal to skateboard or bike if obstructing traffic flow. :laughing: Just thought you guys would like to know. Unfortunately this attitude that its everyones right to do whatever the hell you want on the public streets is really running rampant.

I can't wait to see this guy again.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Finally sounds like they got me a truck. A black 3500. Told him I'm going to change gears and within 10 mins he called me on his day off.


----------



## banonea

Here is the new toy:

Somehow got the photo of the tassels on there as well


----------



## SSS Inc.

The only thing I noticed about the weather for tomorrow is that for the longest time NWS was about five degrees warmer than all the models showed. Now I see they have fallen in line.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1792599 said:


> If you guys see a crazy guy in a black silverado on the news tonight or on facebook yelling at a 30 year old skate boarder...... that would be me. The guy held up about 20 cars on a real busy street in Mpls and when it was my turn to wait to get around him I laid on the horn and proceeded to have a conversation with him.  According to him its his right to skateboard down the street. He then started filming me saying I was running him off the road. Clearly trying to bait me into a viral youtube video. I told him to go ahead and film me I'm sure your friends on facebook will love it. Anywho, after a conversation with my friends at precinct 3 in mpls they would have ticketed the guy because it is NOT legal to skateboard or bike if obstructing traffic flow. :laughing: Just thought you guys would like to know. Unfortunately this attitude that its everyones right to do whatever the hell you want on the public streets is really running rampant.
> 
> I can't wait to see this guy again.


This happend to me in maple grove last summer. Kids (teenagers) walking down the center of the street side by side talking up the hole street wouldnt let me pass


----------



## qualitycut

Well they always are obstructing traffic to some extent wouldn't you agree?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1792607 said:


> Well they always are obstructing traffic to some extent wouldn't you agree?


I would. According to the officer, which laughed about the whole thing, said that even bikes can't slow traffic down. They can use the streets but the cars have the right of way. This guy knew what he was doing from the start. From the second the light turned green he never looked back.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1792608 said:


> I would. According to the officer, which laughed about the whole thing, said that even bikes can't slow traffic down. They can use the streets but the cars have the right of way. This guy knew what he was doing from the start. From the second the light turned green he never looked back.


But, *skateboarding is not a crime!* I read that somewhere, so it must be true.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Great..... I see giggles is in on 9 tonight!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hourly shows 2.3".


----------



## qualitycut

I'm going with no accumulation for me on the blacktop


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1792614 said:


> Hourly shows 2.3".


I'm at 3.6". 

Damn body repair.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1792615 said:


> I'm going with no accumulation for me on the blacktop


I'd buy that for a buck!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Giggles says the advisory is due to timing and wind.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1792623 said:


> Giggles says the advisory is due to timing and wind.


So I guess its not going to be windy by tk, quality, or I...


----------



## SnowGuy73

He says 2-4" and then says very little accumulation....


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1792625 said:


> He says 2-4" and then says very little accumulation....


Clown, clown, clown!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

novak

https://scontent-a-dfw.xx.fbcdn.net...3x403/1012148_587085861376442_321246952_n.jpg


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;1792596 said:


> Surprised Novak isn't out with an update.


I have just north of pine city for moderate snow
Myself......


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1792625 said:


> He says 2-4" and then says very little accumulation....


Cause its going to melt


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1792623 said:


> Giggles says the advisory is due to timing and wind.


NWS says snowfall up to one inch per hour, with drifting snow, which may lead into patchy snow.

How can patchy snow be an inch an hour?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1792627 said:


> novak
> 
> https://scontent-a-dfw.xx.fbcdn.net...3x403/1012148_587085861376442_321246952_n.jpg


Thats a pretty map!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'd say Novak is done.... Can't show his face after he said 70 at Mankato
Guarantee we don't hit 50 on Sunday if we get snow tomorrow.

He'll be off tomorrow. The wrong way.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

All next week will be in the 30's.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1792625 said:


> He says 2-4" and then says very little accumulation....


probably 2-4 on grass and old snow and nothing on roads and drives. just my guess. that's if it snows and when


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1792631 said:


> NWS says snowfall up to one inch per hour, with drifting snow, which may lead into patchy snow.
> 
> How can patchy snow be an inch an hour?


Rates of 1 inch per hour but not snowing for the whole hour with bands of light snow?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1792633 said:


> I'd say Novak is done.... Can't show his face after he said 70 at Mankato
> Guarantee we don't hit 50 on Sunday if we get snow tomorrow.
> 
> He'll be off tomorrow. The wrong way.


Pretty good chance we may not regardless. Most highs I have seen are low 50s like 52,53


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1792633 said:


> I'd say Novak is done.... Can't show his face after he said 70 at Mankato
> Guarantee we don't hit 50 on Sunday if we get snow tomorrow.
> 
> He'll be off tomorrow. The wrong way.


he updated 15 mins ago


----------



## cbservicesllc

OC&D;1792553 said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> I have a '12 F350 with the 6.2 and have not regretted it yet, but everyone's intended use is different, so a gasser might not make more sense.....to each their own.


What do you use it most for? Plowing? Hauling? Etc? With my truck I don't do a ton of hauling, but my 200 gallon sprayer goes in the back...



BossPlow614;1792574 said:


> Im at 2-4", after 3pm it turns to snow but mostly before 10pm. At least the timing is good. *I'm really hoping it doesn't screw up our nice warm day coming for Sunday!!!*
> 
> "Clowns!"
> "WRSCRWD!"
> "To hell with this!"
> Etc. Etc.
> 
> One more billable event would work great for me as long as this sh!t melts off!


If it snows and accumulates, kiss that goodbye...



LwnmwrMan22;1792579 said:


> Warm air is moving in now.. Why it's so windy.
> 
> Clouds trap warm air overnight hence a low of 36 tonight.
> 
> Cold front comes through tomorrow afternoon, temps are forecast to drop tomorrow as the moisture moves out.
> 
> Rain with most of the snow according to the hourlies.
> 
> The advisory is mainly the area from Willmar to St. Cloud to Duluth.
> 
> Doesn't mean it can't move 50 miles east, doesn't mean it won't move 50 miles west.
> 
> I figure we will all go to bed back down to "around an inch" one the next models come out.
> 
> We will all wake up to 3-6" possible with a winter storm warning posted.
> 
> We will all watch it melt on the pavement and call it a bust.


I hope so...



SnowGuy73;1792596 said:


> Surprised Novak isn't out with an update.


He's scared...



SSS Inc.;1792599 said:


> If you guys see a crazy guy in a black silverado on the news tonight or on facebook yelling at a 30 year old skate boarder...... that would be me. The guy held up about 20 cars on a real busy street in Mpls and when it was my turn to wait to get around him I laid on the horn and proceeded to have a conversation with him.  According to him its his right to skateboard down the street. He then started filming me saying I was running him off the road. Clearly trying to bait me into a viral youtube video. I told him to go ahead and film me I'm sure your friends on facebook will love it. Anywho, after a conversation with my friends at precinct 3 in mpls they would have ticketed the guy because it is NOT legal to skateboard or bike if obstructing traffic flow. :laughing: Just thought you guys would like to know. Unfortunately this attitude that its everyones right to do whatever the hell you want on the public streets is really running rampant.
> 
> I can't wait to see this guy again.


I like your style...



Ranger620;1792606 said:


> This happend to me in maple grove last summer. Kids (teenagers) walking down the center of the street side by side talking up the hole street wouldnt let me pass


Lots of kids like that up here... them and all their damn parents money...



LwnmwrMan22;1792616 said:


> I'm at 3.6".
> 
> Damn body repair.


I'm at 3.4" on hourly... I guess we kinda knew this would happen...


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1792627 said:


> novak
> 
> https://scontent-a-dfw.xx.fbcdn.net...3x403/1012148_587085861376442_321246952_n.jpg


Here we go....


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1792633 said:


> I'd say Novak is done.... Can't show his face after he said 70 at Mankato
> Guarantee we don't hit 50 on Sunday if we get snow tomorrow.
> 
> He'll be off tomorrow. The wrong way.


Agreed.......


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1792641 said:


> Here we go....


Little late to the party


----------



## jimslawnsnow

WTH is this?

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...43804559&unit=0&lg=english&FcstType=graphical


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1792644 said:


> Little late to the party


He was putting on his face paint and giant shoes!


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;1792627 said:


> novak
> 
> https://scontent-a-dfw.xx.fbcdn.net...3x403/1012148_587085861376442_321246952_n.jpg


He's looking at the same isentropic mixing line as me


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1792649 said:


> He was putting on his face paint and giant shoes!


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1792649 said:


> He was putting on his face paint and giant shoes!


Talking about you Jim had that up a page ago.


----------



## NorthernProServ

I like how the advisory is shaped like a tornado and is only one county wide at its farthest south point.

They sure know how to predict good to narrow it down like that!!! :laughing::laughing:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1792650 said:


> He's looking at the same isentropic mixing line as me


does your map look like a peacock? hope its right because I shouldn't get much. would hate to push and shovel slop


----------



## NorthernProServ

From NWS DULUTH, I know we are cut off from this map, but you can see the blue running a good bit south, some 3-6" almost on us

EDIT: looks like they have accumulating snow farther east then MPX is thinking right now...


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1792652 said:


> Talking about you Jim had that up a page ago.


Hahahahah.

I missed that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Doof Dahl says mainly rain....

That will change.


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;1792654 said:


> does your map look like a peacock? hope its right because I shouldn't get much. would hate to push and shovel slop


I look here for now.....

http://www.wxcaster.com/isentropic_chart.php3?model=GFS&level=293&fcsthr=24


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak has a video up now to ..

Were screwed!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1792661 said:


> Doof Dahl says mainly rain....
> 
> That will change.


shows snow though later day


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1792663 said:


> I look here for now.....
> 
> http://www.wxcaster.com/isentropic_chart.php3?model=GFS&level=293&fcsthr=24


this doesn't work

http://www.wxcaster.com/isentropic_chart.php3?model=GFS&level=293&fcsthr=24


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1792665 said:


> shows snow though later day


Ya. They know as much as we do.


----------



## davespark

OC&D;1792502 said:


> Gas vs. Diesel?
> 
> The truck I'm driving now is the first gas truck I've bought and owned in the past 15 years. My decision to
> ...
> 
> Unless your purchase of a diesel is based on performance alone, you better plan on driving that truck about 200k+, or it simply doesn't make any financial sense buying a diesel pickup with the current additional cost of the truck, maintenance, and a gallon of diesel.


Well, one thing missed here is residual value (trade in or used sale price). Historically much better with diesels but that may change with these new ulsd running dogs...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

dahl just said winter will nudge into april but not may


----------



## SnowGuy73

Doof isn't committing to snow mix, or all rain... Covers himself well!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1792670 said:


> dahl just said winter will nudge into april but not may


So snow In may again then.... .


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1792627 said:


> novak
> 
> https://scontent-a-dfw.xx.fbcdn.net...3x403/1012148_587085861376442_321246952_n.jpg


Pretty easy to predict snow depths when you mix the rain graphic in with most your stuff...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1792674 said:


> Pretty easy to predict snow depths when you mix the rain graphic in with most your stuff...


My thinking too.

What a toad!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1792674 said:


> Pretty easy to predict snow depths when you mix the rain graphic in with most your stuff...


looks like a peacock too!!


----------



## Ranger620

For you guys that are going to the fahey auction. I am looking at the over seader for the tractor (has the 3 pt). Does stuff like this tend to go high being more of a lawn/golf type auction?? just curious if stuff like that tends to go high or not. I may venture out there if I have a chance to get one at a reasonable price


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1792666 said:


> this doesn't work
> 
> http://www.wxcaster.com/isentropic_chart.php3?model=GFS&level=293&fcsthr=24


You have to check the boxes


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1792680 said:


> You have to check the boxes


I tried that. tried it again it works.

whats Montgomery Streamfunction?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ranger620;1792679 said:


> For you guys that are going to the fahey auction. I am looking at the over seader for the tractor (has the 3 pt). Does stuff like this tend to go high being more of a lawn/golf type auction?? just curious if stuff like that tends to go high or not. I may venture out there if I have a chance to get one at a reasonable price


Not sure, I never pay attention to that stuff.

If you're interested just bid on line.


----------



## unit28

front looks to stay just North
for the most part


----------



## jimslawnsnow

dang that advisory is close


----------



## qualitycut

I still have 2 feet of snow in my back yard and 3 in the shade


----------



## Ranger620

SnowGuy73;1792684 said:


> Not sure, I never pay attention to that stuff.
> 
> If you're interested just bid on line.


I may do that if i can get out there thurs/fri to look at it. Ive been purty busy last few weeks with the construction side ive got 2 broken plows and one broken truck now that i got my projects done i gotta get on those fixes


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1792693 said:


> I still have 2 feet of snow in my back yard and 3 in the shade


And 7' piles on commercial.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1792697 said:


> And 7' piles on commercial.


Yup it needs to warm up soon. The rain tomorrow should help


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ranger620;1792695 said:


> I may do that if i can get out there thurs/fri to look at it. Ive been purty busy last few weeks with the construction side ive got 2 broken plows and one broken truck now that i got my projects done i gotta get on those fixes


Provided it doesn't snow I'm planning on heading out there Friday to see what they have. Not sure if ill be out there on Saturday, might go to the sports show instead.... Or sit and watch tv while bidding from my couch.

Right now there is absolutely nothing I'm interested in on there.


----------



## skorum03

I'm still at less than 1/2 per NWS


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1792699 said:


> Yup it needs to warm up soon. The rain tomorrow should help


Unless its all snow.....


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1792702 said:


> Unless its all snow.....


Shush.......


----------



## BossPlow614

jimslawnsnow;1792692 said:


> dang that advisory is close


3 mi to the north of me is the advisory.


----------



## qualitycut

Wonder where Hamel has been?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1792703 said:


> Shush.......


Hey, I'm on your side.

Just saying!


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1792704 said:


> 3 mi to the north of me is the advisory.


That will change.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Time for some grand theft auto.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1792703 said:


> Shush.......


For this storm i wish for rain or a salting run. You guys can hate me but im hoping for snow till may


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1792708 said:


> Time for some grand theft auto.


Easier going to to jail than deal with this stuff? Lol


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;1792709 said:


> For this storm i wish for rain or a salting run. You guys can hate me but im hoping for snow till may


Ick maybe we can figure out how to make it snow on your properties while everyone else is mowing?


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;1792677 said:


> looks like a peacock too!!


Guy might know his weather but he is also a complete farce!


----------



## Ranger620

jimslawnsnow;1792711 said:


> Ick maybe we can figure out how to make it snow on your properties while everyone else is mowing?


Or find me more construction work. Ive got a month-month and a half worth of work lined up. I dont really wanna go back to ND unless i absolutely have to


----------



## OC&D

cbservicesllc;1792640 said:


> What do you use it most for? Plowing? Hauling? Etc? With my truck I don't do a ton of hauling, but my 200 gallon sprayer goes in the back...


I plow with it in the winter, obviously. I occasionally haul a dump trailer around with a skid or material or debris in it. I put my pickup camper(weighs about 2800 lbs wet) in it and take off on trips with the wife, occasionally hauling a 7' x 14' enclosed trailer weighing about 5000 lbs at the same time. It works harder than a diesel would, but it handles it. The first year I had it I put the camper on it and drove it to Oregon and back. It's a hard sided camper, 9' on the floor with the extended bunk up top, so it's not like some little dinky thing. I'll dig up a pic and post it.


----------



## unit28

Snow, mainly before 8pm.

T he snow could be heavy at times. L ow around 14. Blustery, with a north northwest wind 10 to 20 mph, with gusts as high as 25 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. 
....New snow accumulation of less than one inch possible.


----------



## OC&D

I took this in the Big Horns in 2012.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1792693 said:


> I still have 2 feet of snow in my back yard and 3 in the shade


Me too. Ice rink hasn't melted at all and the whole neighborhood has a foot of snow in the yards.



SnowGuy73;1792697 said:


> And 7' piles on commercial.


I've got a few that are still about 12'. Dig into those piles a bit and the bottom foot or two are solid ice.

Anyone else notice the bazaar hovering piles around town. I have seen numerous piles that look like they are hovering about 6" off the ground. I've never really noticed so many like this before. My theory is since the bottom is solid ice there was a little melting from the bottom when the ground warmed up but the ice is thick enough they didn't collapse. Look around and you will start to notice it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Now I'm at 1-2" tomorrow, 1-2" tomorrow night.


----------



## unit28

Did you have any brakes left?

Friggin Big Horns have a few ditches


....about 14k straight down.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1792747 said:


> Now I'm at 1-2" tomorrow, 1-2" tomorrow night.


I'm back down to less than half. Less than half


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1792749 said:


> I'm back down to less than half. Less than half


Might have to get ahold of bano and put him on notice....

Get him some more rush hour city plowing.


----------



## NorthernProServ

4-6" NW metro?, o boy


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1792751 said:


> Might have to get ahold of bano and put him on notice....
> 
> Get him some more rush hour city plowing.


Sounds like you need to buy him a carton of smokes to get him through it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

NorthernProServ;1792752 said:


> 4-6" NW metro?, o boy


The scary part for the rest of the metro is that a shift to snow an hour earlier than expected and we are all getting that.

For the record, Nowack doesn't buy it.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1792751 said:


> Might have to get ahold of bano and put him on notice....
> 
> Get him some more rush hour city plowing.


If your short help and I don't get 2 I can help. I would love to plow and not need to worry about shoveling.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm now at 1-2" and around 1"..

The night time clown car arrived!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1792754 said:


> The scary part for the rest of the metro is that a shift to snow an hour earlier than expected and we are all getting that.
> 
> For the record, Nowack doesn't buy it.


Yea seems like the night before they get scared and jump the totals


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1792752 said:


> 4-6" NW metro?, o boy


Cb will live this.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1792754 said:


> The scary part for the rest of the metro is that a shift to snow an hour earlier than expected and we are all getting that.
> 
> For the record, Nowack doesn't buy it.


No, the scary part is NWS has a 6-8 spot about 20 miles north of me.

THAT'S the scary part.


----------



## Greenery

SnowGuy73;1792756 said:


> I'm now at 1-2" and around 1"..
> 
> The night time clown car arrived!


Is that up or down from what you had?


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1792761 said:


> Is that up or down from what you had?


Up was all rain before maybe .4 snow


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1792761 said:


> Is that up or down from what you had?


Down......


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1792763 said:


> Down......


Really? I thought you had all rain before


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1792751 said:


> Might have to get ahold of bano and put him on notice....
> 
> Get him some more rush hour city plowing.


What weird is the service area 20 miles north mentions nothing of snow


----------



## unit28

LMN2
besides the .8" QPF forecasted here,

you remember when I talk about a skinny boot, and it's usually 
contained to Minnesota.......

looky at this boot,
we got hammered with thundersnow last time.

and it was a tiny boot compared to this forecast.

yowza:laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1792764 said:


> Really? I thought you had all rain before


This morning I did.

Around 16:30 it went to 1-3".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like a bunch of stuff showed up today at Fahey. 

Up to 463 items.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1792767 said:


> LMN2
> besides the .8" QPF forecasted here,
> 
> you remember when I talk about a skinny boot, and it's usually
> contained to Minnesota.......
> 
> looky at this boot,
> we got hammered with thundersnow last time.
> 
> and it was a tiny boot compared to this forecast.
> 
> yowza:laughing:


NAM has an extra .12 of moisture, but 30 miles west.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1792760 said:


> No, the scary part is NWS has a 6-8 spot about 20 miles north of me.
> 
> THAT'S the scary part.


The even scarier part would be ou wake up and its already snowing!

I still don't believe it. I was hoping to drive to s. dakota tomorrow to look at a truck. That does look like a bad idea at this point.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Watching Novak's lastest video, sounds like he is thinking another major winter storm come Monday for central /eastern MN

Although he thinks it is going to get to 70 Sunday too.....


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1792772 said:


> NAM has an extra .12 of moisture, but 30 miles west.....


Probably wishing you never dropped your truck off huh?


----------



## unit28

NorthernProServ;1792775 said:


> Watching Novak's lastest video, sounds like he is thinking another major winter storm come Monday for central /eastern MN
> 
> Although he thinks it is going to get to 70 Sunday too.....


I
said it a couple days ago...
Thursday's snowband is just the precurser to the next one


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1792769 said:


> Looks like a bunch of stuff showed up today at Fahey.
> 
> Up to 463 items.


That was the total this morning too, 19 pages.


----------



## NorthernProServ

down to 1-3" from 2-4" and high is back up to 39.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1792778 said:


> Probably wishing you never dropped your truck off huh?


Pretty much.


----------



## NorthernProServ

unit28;1792779 said:


> I
> said it a couple days ago...
> Thursday's snowband is just the precurser to the next one


How does Monday's storm appear in strength compared to tomorrow?


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1792782 said:


> down to 1-3" from 2-4" and high is back up to 39.


That will change.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1792700 said:


> Provided it doesn't snow I'm planning on heading out there Friday to see what they have. Not sure if ill be out there on Saturday, might go to the sports show instead.... Or sit and watch tv while bidding from my couch.
> 
> Right now there is absolutely nothing I'm interested in on there.


Thinking about hauling my boy down there and letting him look at all the stuff on Friday... Only really interested in the JD front mount with the blower, a bed edger, utility golf cart for irrigation, and some other random stuff...



OC&D;1792729 said:


> I plow with it in the winter, obviously. I occasionally haul a dump trailer around with a skid or material or debris in it. I put my pickup camper(weighs about 2800 lbs wet) in it and take off on trips with the wife, occasionally hauling a 7' x 14' enclosed trailer weighing about 5000 lbs at the same time. It works harder than a diesel would, but it handles it. The first year I had it I put the camper on it and drove it to Oregon and back. It's a hard sided camper, 9' on the floor with the extended bunk up top, so it's not like some little dinky thing. I'll dig up a pic and post it.


Good to know... sounds about the same for me... no camper, but the sprayer fully loaded is about 2000. I don't haul too much but a skid in the winter and a dump trailer occasionally in the winter... be nice to have a daily driver that doesn't stink like s**t...



SnowGuy73;1792756 said:


> I'm now at 1-2" and around 1"..
> 
> The night time clown car arrived!


Yep... I was at 2-4... now 1-3 and less than 1... Hourly is at 2.5 ending at 1AM... WEEEEEEE!



SnowGuy73;1792759 said:


> Cb will live this.


The f**k! Mother F****r... why is it always North and West Metro?



NorthernProServ;1792775 said:


> Watching Novak's lastest video, sounds like he is thinking another major winter storm come Monday for central /eastern MN
> 
> Although he thinks it is going to get to 70 Sunday too.....


Sounds great... he's still thinking 70 with all this crap???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1792782 said:


> down to 1-3" from 2-4" and high is back up to 39.


As I said about 4 pm. We will all go to bed tonight, back down to around 1", thinking well, that was fun.

Wake up, everyone will be 3-6", the advisory will be a winter storm warning OVER the cities, and we'll be scrambling.

Then it will start to add up about 10 am on the blacktop, people will start posting pics of snow turning roads white.

Then about 4 it'll let up enough, we'll all decide it's melting from the bottom up, and 1/2 will say "LET IT MELT!!" while the other 1/2 can't decide if they're going to go plow the gray 1.5" of soup or not.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1792784 said:


> How does Monday's storm appear in strength compared to tomorrow?


Monday is about the same, slightly stronger at this point.


----------



## qualitycut

No snow April 3rd through the 6th please!!!!!!!


----------



## unit28

don't break nuthin tomorrow.........


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1792792 said:


> don't break nuthin tomorrow.........


It actually went down a bit I see.


----------



## SSS Inc.

C'mon wild.


----------



## Ranger620

5-1 canucks. Wild not looking good tonight


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Next week GFS puts all highs into the 30's, all the way into southern IA.


----------



## SSS Inc.

GoALLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!


----------



## SnoFarmer

yea yea yea, the canucks are playing well.



Ranger620;1792797 said:


> 5-1 canucks. Wild not looking good tonight


----------



## Ranger620

5-2 do they have it in em???


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1792787 said:


> Thinking about hauling my boy down there and letting him look at all the stuff on Friday... Only really interested in the JD front mount with the blower, a bed edger, utility golf cart for irrigation, and some other random stuff...
> 
> Good to know... sounds about the same for me... no camper, but the sprayer fully loaded is about 2000. I don't haul too much but a skid in the winter and a dump trailer occasionally in the winter... be nice to have a daily driver that doesn't stink like s**t...
> 
> Yep... I was at 2-4... now 1-3 and less than 1... Hourly is at 2.5 ending at 1AM... WEEEEEEE!
> 
> The f**k! Mother F****r... why is it always North and West Metro?
> 
> Sounds great... he's still thinking 70 with all this crap???


United rentals is selling a bunch of Ned edgers, the blue bird ones. I'm thinking of buying one, they are chain drive instead of belt and are a lot more compact. Awesome to use. My truck doesn't stink


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1792798 said:


> Next week GFS puts all highs into the 30's, all the way into southern IA.


That will melt the rest of this snow right? Especially big piles and shaded areas???


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1792801 said:


> 5-2 do they have it in em???


Do you believe in MIRACLES?ussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflag


----------



## OC&D

unit28;1792748 said:


> Did you have any brakes left?
> 
> Friggin Big Horns have a few ditches
> 
> ....about 14k straight down.


Haha! No doubt. It's awesome up there!


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1792795 said:


> It actually went down a bit I see.


tomrw,
GFS is 4.25 for MPX


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1792806 said:


> Do you believe in MIRACLES?ussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflag


Not this one


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Accuweather has highs in the mid 50's for all of April. That's still at or below average and not going to move piles too quick.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1792806 said:


> Do you believe in MIRACLES?ussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflag


I was at a game few years ago against chicago we were down 7-1 and came back to win but we've beat VAN 3 times already this year they can have one i guess


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1792809 said:


> Not this one


I agree. Just not enough time.


----------



## OC&D

:realmad: I'm not even finished with the 2nd period. It's 2-1.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ah hell.... I'm going to bed. Gotta get up at 5ish and start getting stuff ready I think.

Don't know why, but somehow I got on this early wakeup time and can't get off of it. Sucks.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh, and by the way, Monday storm is MUCH bigger.


----------



## Ranger620

OC&D;1792814 said:


> :realmad: I'm not even finished with the 2nd period. It's 2-1.


Let us no if they start winning at your house


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1792816 said:


> Oh, and by the way, Monday storm is MUCH bigger.


Is this the storm you were saying 7"-8" in one hour??


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1792788 said:


> As I said about 4 pm. We will all go to bed tonight, back down to around 1", thinking well, that was fun.
> 
> Wake up, everyone will be 3-6", the advisory will be a winter storm warning OVER the cities, and we'll be scrambling.
> 
> Then it will start to add up about 10 am on the blacktop, people will start posting pics of snow turning roads white.
> 
> Then about 4 it'll let up enough, we'll all decide it's melting from the bottom up, and 1/2 will say "LET IT MELT!!" while the other 1/2 can't decide if they're going to go plow the gray 1.5" of soup or not.


You pretty much summed it up... My guy is back from vacation so I feel better now...


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1792791 said:


> No snow April 3rd through the 6th please!!!!!!!


I would't bank on it at this point, you better clear all plans til the end of June.



unit28;1792792 said:


> don't break nuthin tomorrow.........


ah hell



LwnmwrMan22;1792798 said:


> Next week GFS puts all highs into the 30's, all the way into southern IA.


Cold and snow til May.....I see it happening with little effort.

There has been a snow free area in my backyard now for about two weeks and faces south, frozen like a rock still. Maybe 1/4" that I got the screw driver in, if that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1792818 said:


> Is this the storm you were saying 7"-8" in one hour??


No, tomorrow's storm is the one yesterday that the NAM put out 7" in 2 hours.

Everyone else is somewhat back on it now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1792814 said:


> :realmad: I'm not even finished with the 2nd period. It's 2-1.


Since we already ruined it go watch a Lifetime movie instead.


----------



## ryde307

Did anyone make it to the open house at JDL today? Good food.
I was planning on all rain tomorrow. Wouldn't mind a few quick inches though. I still wouldn't mind some plowing money. 
At the same time I am ready for spring.


----------



## qualitycut

I just want to golf!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yeah, there ain't any cleanups before April 25th.... at the earliest.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;1792803 said:


> That will melt the rest of this snow right? Especially big piles and shaded areas???


Yeah sure it will.......just mow round them til August!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1792825 said:


> No, tomorrow's storm is the one yesterday that the NAM put out 7" in 2 hours.
> 
> Everyone else is somewhat back on it now.


Doh K......


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1792830 said:


> Yeah, there ain't any cleanups before April 25th.... at the earliest.


I'm planning on a early may start here the way this winter has gone.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1792802 said:


> United rentals is selling a bunch of Ned edgers, the blue bird ones. I'm thinking of buying one, they are chain drive instead of belt and are a lot more compact. Awesome to use. My truck doesn't stink


Where you see that? My truck just stinks and blows smoke when it does into regen...


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1792829 said:


> I just want to golf!


Now your talking!


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1792830 said:


> Yeah, there ain't any cleanups before April 25th.... at the earliest.


agreed!

Have not touched or brought ANY lawn equipment out of storage yet. At this rate it can sit for another month.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1792837 said:


> agreed!
> 
> Have not touched or brought ANY lawn equipment out of storage yet. At this rate it can sit for another month.


My stuff is still under 20" of snow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1792830 said:


> Yeah, there ain't any cleanups before April 25th.... at the earliest.


Yeah it's not looking good...


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1792837 said:


> agreed!
> 
> Have not touched or brought ANY lawn equipment out of storage yet. At this rate it can sit for another month.


Same here.


----------



## NorthernProServ

ryde307;1792828 said:


> Did anyone make it to the open house at JDL today? Good food.
> I was planning on all rain tomorrow. Wouldn't mind a few quick inches though. I still wouldn't mind some plowing money.
> At the same time I am ready for spring.


Nope, did anyone make it to Doug's power last week for there's?

Wanted to get up there but never did.


----------



## unit28

Monday looks North for the bulk with 1/2"
qpf,,,,,


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1792835 said:


> Where you see that? My truck just stinks and blows smoke when it does into regen...


I got a list emailed with prices


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1792842 said:


> Monday looks North for the bulk with 1.2"
> qpf,,,,,


That will change.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Anyone know why 11 says "0" accumulation on their 6pm report? Laura said
Little to no accumulation. I'm out of here on a 5:45am flight. Go my commercials covered but my resi's are not. I gave them a heads up a couple of days ago.
I'm leaving weather it snows or not. Really 2-4 inches in the central metro?
What do you think....really?


----------



## Drakeslayer

cbservicesllc;1792835 said:


> Where you see that? My truck just stinks and blows smoke when it does into regen...


My 2008 did that for a while and I brought it in and they said I needed a new DPF. $2700 I think.


----------



## qualitycut

People are not even thinking lawn right now. A few of my properties said they don't want bids till the snow is melted. On the other hand I should probably send out renewal letters soon.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1792849 said:


> People are not even thinking lawn right now. A few of my properties said they don't want bids till the snow is melted. On the other hand I should probably send out renewal letters soon.


Not here, I've been getting calls for bids for a couple weeks now.


----------



## qualitycut

MNPLOWCO;1792847 said:


> Anyone know why 11 says "0" accumulation on their 6pm report? Laura said
> Little to no accumulation. I'm out of here on a 5:45am flight. Go my commercials covered but my resi's are not. I gave them a heads up a couple of days ago.
> I'm leaving weather it snows or not. Really 2-4 inches in the central metro?
> What do you think....really?


I personally think you will be ok, should melt some worse see you get home and plow a bit.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1792850 said:


> Not here, I've been getting calls for bids for a couple weeks now.


Same here but its not like it should be this time of year.
Landscaping calls are a little light but the lawn mowing is what's slow. For me anyway


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hey quality. I think I discovered the problem with Ellen on 5 speech. Watch her lower jaw, it kicks to the left when she talks. Like a cow chewing cud!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1792854 said:


> Same here but its not like it should be this time of year.
> Landscaping calls are a little light but the lawn mowing is what's slow. For me anyway


Ya, most of my have been for fert and squirt.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;1792850 said:


> Not here, I've been getting calls for bids for a couple weeks now.


Same here phone calls started about 3 weeks ago but most want to wait til the snow melts to walk the property with them.

So most bids are on hold at this point.

Sent out residential agreements March 5th, they have been coming back....very slowly.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1792855 said:


> Hey quality. I think I discovered the problem with Ellen on 5 speech. Watch her lower jaw, it kicks to the left when she talks. Like a cow chewing cud!


Yea and she studders on her c's


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dahl has rain snow mix on Monday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1792859 said:


> Yea and she studders on her c's


Hahahahah..

Now it annoys me even more, damn it!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1792861 said:


> Hahahahah..
> 
> Now it annoys me even more, damn it!


I know its all I notice when I watch now


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1792862 said:


> I know its all I notice when I watch now


Damn you and your observations!


----------



## SnowGuy73

I guessing she broke her jaw at one time in the past.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1792855 said:


> Hey quality. I think I discovered the problem with Ellen on 5 speech. Watch her lower jaw, it kicks to the left when she talks. Like a cow chewing cud!


Jessica Miles talks the same way, but I'll watch Jessica any day.


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone see the owl story on 9? Weird.
Kelcey has her signature shirt dress thing on also


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Giggles on 9 teased he had an updated 7 day forecast with snow for the central metro area.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1792865 said:


> Jessica Miles talks the same way, but I'll watch Jessica any day.


Maybe they both dated the same guy?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1792867 said:


> Giggles on 9 teased he had an updated 7 day forecast with snow for the central metro area.


Yup what a d bag


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1792866 said:


> Anyone see the owl story on 9? Weird.
> Kelcey has her signature shirt dress thing on also


I was too busy putting pics of my dad and his 80th birthday on Facebook.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

don't want to jinx myself but im on track to double from last season. getting a lot of bid calls as well. just itching to get started. will start working on equipment next week


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1792868 said:


> Maybe they both dated the same guy?


Wow..............


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1792868 said:


> Maybe they both dated the same guy?


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1792868 said:


> Maybe they both dated the same guy?


hahahahaha


----------



## Drakeslayer

SnowGuy73;1792855 said:


> Hey quality. I think I discovered the problem with Ellen on 5 speech. Watch her lower jaw, it kicks to the left when she talks. Like a cow chewing cud!


Whatever it is, she is growing on me


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1792865 said:


> Jessica Miles talks the same way, but I'll watch Jessica any day.


Ya she's got a nice top end!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1792866 said:


> Anyone see the owl story on 9? Weird.
> Kelcey has her signature shirt dress thing on also


They must've changed the wardrobe person at nine... Terrible!


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1792843 said:


> I got a list emailed with prices


Sent you a PM


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1792875 said:


> Whatever it is, she is growing on me


Really?!?!

You can have her!


----------



## Drakeslayer

SnowGuy73;1792879 said:


> Really?!?!
> 
> You can have her!


Yes! I will!


----------



## Greenery

Nice, just saw Netflix is producing two new seasons of Trailer park boys.


----------



## cbservicesllc

MNPLOWCO;1792847 said:


> Anyone know why 11 says "0" accumulation on their 6pm report? Laura said
> Little to no accumulation. I'm out of here on a 5:45am flight. Go my commercials covered but my resi's are not. I gave them a heads up a couple of days ago.
> I'm leaving weather it snows or not. Really 2-4 inches in the central metro?
> What do you think....really?


I trust Laura! Thumbs Up :yow!:



Drakeslayer;1792848 said:


> My 2008 did that for a while and I brought it in and they said I needed a new DPF. $2700 I think.


Uhhh... F that... do I need to be concerned? Only does it every so often... more when plowing... maybe a delete is in order...



qualitycut;1792849 said:


> People are not even thinking lawn right now. A few of my properties said they don't want bids till the snow is melted. On the other hand I should probably send out renewal letters soon.


I had a lot of calls that weekend it was pretty warm... things have slowed significantly though... At least commercials and townhomes are on track...


----------



## unit28

oh boy......






s


----------



## Greenery

unit28;1792883 said:


> oh boy......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s


That is hilarious.

I want that here


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1792883 said:


> oh boy......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s


That is awesome....


----------



## BossPlow614

Greenery;1792881 said:


> Nice, just saw Netflix is producing two new seasons of Trailer park boys.


Awesome! "I told-iso!"


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1792883 said:


> oh boy......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s


Haven't seen that in a while.

Haha!


----------



## qualitycut




----------



## cbservicesllc

Well... saw a lot of patching and crack sealing the last couple days... how much of that gets pulled right back up?


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1792891 said:


> Well... saw a lot of patching and crack sealing the last couple days... how much of that gets pulled right back up?


A lot. I don't think they can put that bonding oily looking stuff down that holds it


----------



## Camden

I think next year I'm going to do my own Youtube videos that summarize all the different forecasts. I just need to figure out my schtick because just talking into the camera would be boring. 

Hmmmm


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1792891 said:


> Well... saw a lot of patching and crack sealing the last couple days... how much of that gets pulled right back up?


All of it.

Patching holes I understand but filling cracks is really a waste. I saw the same thing on hwy 13 last week.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1792892 said:


> A lot. I don't think they can out that bonding oily looking stuff down that holds it


Only Hamel can answer this


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Jessica miles? Really?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Man that wind is fricken crazy


----------



## BossPlow614

That wacko guy from Hudson is back at it on NWS' post, I fired back . #Tool


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1792892 said:


> A lot. I don't think they can out that bonding oily looking stuff down that holds it


You are correct. And it called tack. Nothing will bond in these conditions. All repairs right now would be temporary unless you get lucky.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1792895 said:


> Only Hamel can answer this


Wonder of he's in jail? Or maybe his wife poisoned him like sss wife did to him


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1792899 said:


> You are correct. And it called tack. Nothing will bond in these conditions. All repairs right now would be temporary unless you get lucky.


Yea that's the word I was looking for thanks.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1792900 said:


> Wonder of he's in jail? Or maybe his wife poisoned him like sss wife did to him


Either that or he's trying to make babies 24/7. :laughing:

FYI: I still don't trust my wife. She made Fettucini yesterday and she knows that messes with me.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1792893 said:


> I think next year I'm going to do my own Youtube videos that summarize all the different forecasts. I just need to figure out my schtick because just talking into the camera would be boring.
> 
> Hmmmm


Something like that Jim Kosek guy should do it...



SSS Inc.;1792894 said:


> All of it.
> 
> Patching holes I understand but filling cracks is really a waste. I saw the same thing on hwy 13 last week.


Lots of that going in Hennepin County... miles of toilet paper...


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1792904 said:


> *Either that or he's trying to make babies 24/7. * :laughing:
> 
> FYI: I still don't trust my wife. She made Fettucini yesterday and she knows that messes with me.


Could be???


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;1792891 said:


> Well... saw a lot of patching and crack sealing the last couple days... how much of that gets pulled right back up?


Crack filling right now is absolutely pointless. You will get zero adhesion to the existing blacktop. Even the pothole patches are a temporary fix, they're not going to stick either.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1792901 said:


> Yea that's the word I was looking for thanks.


No problem. Even with tack nothing will last right now. Until the freeze/thaw cycle is over and the frost is out of the ground nothing will work permanently. We usually try to wait if possible until these things are done before we start patching. Even on a parking lot a bad area can quadruple in size in the next few weeks.


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1792898 said:


> That wacko guy from Hudson is back at it on NWS' post, I fired back . #Tool


What a nut job...


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Thanks for the confidence. Betker up'd the "0" to "1" in the central metro loop. I hope that's all. Off to Spring break with the kids. ON THE BEACH ( by 6 pm tomorrow). See ya! MNTOESINTHESANDCO


----------



## SSS Inc.

Even if the crack sealing sticks they will have humps of rubber in July when the cracks contract. A 1/4" crack in July can be over an inch in the winter. And this is why preparing the crack properly by routing a slot big enough for the material to stretch with these changes is necessary.  Just covering them like I saw the other day will just reopen at the worst time.......the coldest part of winter.


----------



## Camden

I haven't seen any crack filling yet, have you SSS? The guys in charge have to know that it's pointless or is it more important for them to be seen? Probably the latter now that I think about it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1792913 said:


> I haven't seen any crack filling yet, have you SSS? The guys in charge have to know that it's pointless or is it more important for them to be seen? Probably the latter now that I think about it.


Actually I did see them on Hwy 13 in Savage last week. I had to do a double take. Guy was walking around laying a little bead of material on the cracks. They must be panicking that the roads are going to blow up so do whatever they can. If anyone thinks roads are bad now just wait a couple weeks.


----------



## qualitycut

MNPLOWCO;1792910 said:


> Thanks for the confidence. Betker up'd the "0" to "1" in the central metro loop. I hope that's all. Off to Spring break with the kids. ON THE BEACH ( by 6 pm tomorrow). See ya! MNTOESINTHESANDCO


So drive back and hop in another plane


----------



## cbservicesllc

MNPLOWCO;1792910 said:


> Thanks for the confidence. Betker up'd the "0" to "1" in the central metro loop. I hope that's all. Off to Spring break with the kids. ON THE BEACH ( by 6 pm tomorrow). See ya! MNTOESINTHESANDCO


Luuucky... (in my best Meatsauce accent)


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1792913 said:


> I haven't seen any crack filling yet, have you SSS? The guys in charge have to know that it's pointless or is it more important for them to be seen? Probably the latter now that I think about it.


Happening in Hennepin County out on most of the single lane county roads... Saw it Fri/Mon/Tues in Rogers, Corcoran, Greenfield, Loretto...


----------



## cbservicesllc

I hear crickets...


----------



## BossPlow614

Just realized that we are about 16,000 posts ahead of the Canadians. Wow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Um....the temps right now are about 9º warmer than the models show. Is this an early indicator for tomorrow??.........more at ten.


----------



## skorum03

BossPlow614;1792924 said:


> Just realized that we are about 16,000 posts ahead of the Canadians. Wow.


Maybe we should take over lawnsite this summer...?

Need something new to work towards.


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1792926 said:


> Um....the temps right now are about 9º warmer than the models show. Is this an early indicator for tomorrow??.........more at ten.


Meaning what? All rain?

According to NWS hourly. i'm getting half an inch of rain and then 2 inches of snow


----------



## BossPlow614

skorum03;1792927 said:


> Maybe we should take over lawnsite this summer...?
> 
> Need something new to work towards.


I think there's a thread on there that has 250k+ posts


----------



## skorum03

BossPlow614;1792930 said:


> I think there's a thread on there that has 250k+ posts


yeah the facebook likes one I think


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1792927 said:


> Maybe we should take over lawnsite this summer...?
> 
> Need something new to work towards.


Hate lawnsite bunch of idiots over there. I guess if I ventured out of here I would find some as well.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1792926 said:


> Um....the temps right now are about 9º warmer than the models show. Is this an early indicator for tomorrow??.........more at ten.


Interesting...


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;1792928 said:


> Meaning what? All rain?
> 
> According to NWS hourly. i'm getting half an inch of rain and then 2 inches of snow


Not sure. Just an observation. The more warm air the less snow. Thats a big difference is all I noticed. If that carries into tomorrow, which is anyone's guess, that won't help the snow to accumulate.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1792933 said:


> Hate lawnsite bunch of idiots over there. I guess if I ventured out of here I would find some as well.


Yeah I think both sites are full of idiots


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1792751 said:


> Might have to get ahold of bano and put him on notice....
> 
> Get him some more rush hour city plowing.


I am home so let me know, I am up for it.... just dropped $6000.00 on a new bike:laughing:


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well I helped out I washed my truck today and my other two guys washed there's. It should snow now. Sorry


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1792753 said:


> Sounds like you need to buy him a carton of smokes to get him through it.


I am going to bring one with me


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1792838 said:


> My stuff is still under 20" of snow.


I got 3 of the 4 mowers I got from MNplow completed and ready. one of them needed new wheel seals and just tune ups/fluids on the other 2. dropping off the 4 on Friday. We will be rocking nicely this year, Thanks again MNplow, I owe you one Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1792938 said:


> Well I helped out I washed my truck today and my other two guys washed there's. It should snow now. Sorry


Dang it... one of my guys washed one of mine today too... he did fuel it though... maybe that cancels out...


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1792849 said:


> People are not even thinking lawn right now. A few of my properties said they don't want bids till the snow is melted. On the other hand I should probably send out renewal letters soon.


Same here. Been trying to get commitments and no one wants to budge:realmad: Makes it a PITA to set up for the year......


----------



## BossPlow614

skorum03;1792931 said:


> yeah the facebook likes one I think


No, its the "let's max out the hits" from the off topic section.


----------



## Green Grass

I am up to 3-4 during the day tomorrow.


----------



## BossPlow614

2-5" for me between afternoon and evening.










:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1792952 said:


> 2-5" for me between afternoon and evening.


Nice........


----------



## Deershack

Just great! The alarm in the house started chiming about an hour ago. Called ADT and they say the motion detector on my deck needs a new battery. That presents some problems since I don't have any batteries for it, I don't remember the code to turn it off and the big one is that I don't have a detector on the deck. Upshot is that I will have to listen to the system chime at me till Fri afternoon when they can get a tech out here to figure out what the problem is. Figure the wife and I will be wearing ear plugs to bed.

Every 30 sec is driving me nuts.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Deershack;1792957 said:


> Just great! The alarm in the house started chiming about an hour ago. Called ADT and they say the motion detector on my deck needs a new battery. That presents some problems since I don't have any batteries for it, I don't remember the code to turn it off and the big one is that I don't have a detector on the deck. Upshot is that I will have to listen to the system chime at me till Fri afternoon when they can get a tech out here to figure out what the problem is. Figure the wife and I will be wearing ear plugs to bed.
> 
> Every 30 sec is driving me nuts.


Yikes........


----------



## Deershack

Thinking about squirting some foam into the box to shut it down and having them replace it when they get here.

Or stapling a pillow to the wall over it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hmmm... Just woke up, checked NWS quick.

Now I'm at 1/2-3/4" of rain for tomorrow and less than 1/2" of snow tomorrow night.

Called it so far.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wait... No.... Just checked again and now I'm less than one, less than one.

I'd better not check anymore.


----------



## unit28

Snow line showing now

Will likely be moderate today where I said it would.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

40° cloudy calm 

06:08


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS.... Less than one, less than one here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Snow mainly before midnight now.....


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## SnowGuy73

Barlow says an inch or for the metro.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Marler says maybe an inch metro.


----------



## TKLAWN

Ch4 guy says about the same, most of it melts on roads.

It's probably going to get pretty icy tonight no matter what type of precip we get.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1792983 said:


> Ch4 guy says about the same, most of it melts on roads.
> 
> It's probably going to get pretty icy tonight no matter what type of precip we get.


Agreed. This is why I was hoping the precip would stop before the sun sent down.


----------



## unit28

The warm air advection will initially rob
the column of its ability to produce snowflakes.

Across northeast mn into northern wi and the up of mi...
The column is cold enough for snow...and the strong upglide associated with
the 45 to 55 knot low level jet will produce isothermal profiles
here. The strongest lift associated with the upglide occurs
between 18z-03z...and pushes moisture into the dendritic growth
zone.


----------



## Green Grass

36 and drizzle.


----------



## unit28

pass out fliers today?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Well... didn't wake up to a winter storm warning... so that's nice...


----------



## SnowGuy73

39° drizzle calm now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1792992 said:


> Well... didn't wake up to a winter storm warning... so that's nice...


That will change.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1792992 said:


> Well... didn't wake up to a winter storm warning... so that's nice...


That was my first thought at 530 when I first looked at my phone


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1792995 said:


> That was my first thought at 530 when I first looked at my phone


Same here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Fahey is up to 600 items this morning, 24 pages.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Fricken idiots and pot holes. I saw this coming along time ago. "In the next 5 years a lot of roads will disinigrate" why can a private person see this coming and the city officials can't? Now they don't know what to do and where to get money. This is what pisses me off with the "system". Get money spend money. Of we have extra money but we'll loss it so we need to spend it on something dumb so we don't lose it instead of saving it. Now there's no money fix crap. If the state and city were a business they would have been out years ago


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1792992 said:


> Well... didn't wake up to a winter storm warning... so that's nice...


Correct.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1793003 said:


> Fahey is up to 600 items this morning, 24 pages.


Get cracking on buying it all and be like brickman, us lawns and all them big companies


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1793003 said:


> Fahey is up to 600 items this morning, 24 pages.


Next question is do I drag a trailer down on Saturday?

Or do I wait and drive back down next week. With snow in the forecast Monday and Wednesday, will I have time?


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1793008 said:


> Next question is do I drag a trailer down on Saturday?
> 
> Or do I wait and drive back down next week. With snow in the forecast Monday and Wednesday, will I have time?


If you're coming down anyway you may as well bring it, just in case.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I only see one thing now that I need prior to the season starting. But I'm sure it will go for about 88.6987% of the new retail price!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1793006 said:


> Get cracking on buying it all and be like brickman, us lawns and all them big companies


Jim, you going to it?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1793013 said:


> Jim, you going to it?


I think so. Can't miss me if its warm enough I'll have a company sweatshirt on. Most likely bring a trailer. But which one? 12 or 20'? Don't need anything, but if there's a deal I'll bid/buy. Figure there be plenty of sucker start ups that'll buy anything as long as its "commercial"


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1793016 said:


> I think so. Can't miss me if its warm enough I'll have a company sweatshirt on. Most likely bring a trailer. But which one? 12 or 20'? Don't need anything, but if there's a deal I'll bid/buy. Figure there be plenty of sucker start ups that'll buy anything as long as its "commercial"


I like to go for the people watching! Still haven't decided if I'm for sure going or not yet though.

Either way I plan on heading out there tomorrow to look around.


----------



## ryde307

SnowGuy73;1793017 said:


> I like to go for the people watching! Still haven't decided if I'm for sure going or not yet though.
> 
> Either way I plan on heading out there tomorrow to look around.


I like to watch people buy things for more than retail. Sometimes people just get auction excited and keep bidding.
I will look for all of you and make sure to bid on everything you guys do.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1793017 said:


> I like to go for the people watching! Still haven't decided if I'm for sure going or not yet though.
> 
> Either way I plan on heading out there tomorrow to look around.


I've never been to either this one or the radde one. Was going to go a couple years ago, but we got no snow that winter and was less than broke


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Maybe I'll buy a trailer there if I buy something to haul home??


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1793018 said:


> I like to watch people buy things for more than retail.


Best part, right here! :laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1793021 said:


> Maybe I'll buy a trailer there if I buy something to haul home??


That right there sounds like piss poor planning...... IMO.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1793023 said:


> That right there sounds like piss poor planning...... IMO.


You don't think it's smart to buy a 20' trailer from 1993 for $400 less than I can buy a new one?


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1793024 said:


> You don't think it's smart to buy a 20' trailer from 1993 for $400 less than I can buy a new one?


I think it's a great idea as long as it's one of mine.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1793024 said:


> You don't think it's smart to buy a 20' trailer from 1993 for $400 less than I can buy a new one?


$400 isalot of money!

Hahahahah.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1793025 said:


> I think it's a great idea as long as it's one of mine.


As long as the tires are bald, brakes inoperable, and broken lights!


----------



## SnowGuy73

This works perfect.... Lenzen will have my truck for a couple hours tomorrow morning and I get a rental to run out to Glencoe with!

Prepare for 6" of snow tonight!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1793028 said:


> $400 isalot of money!
> 
> Hahahahah.


I can buy 2 trimmers with that $400 while I am there!!


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1793036 said:


> I can buy 2 trimmers with that $400 while I am there!!


Sounds like you're in for a productive day.


----------



## TKLAWN

ryde307;1793018 said:


> I like to watch people buy things for more than retail. Sometimes people just get auction excited and keep bidding.
> I will look for all of you and make sure to bid on everything you guys do.


I saw your box truck down at JDL yesterday, but since i couldn't pick you out of two man lineup next to Ian Leonard I didn't know who to say hi to.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm gonna go get a hoodie made up with Jim's lawn on the back, then walk around like you all are nuts when you try to say hi.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1793040 said:


> I'm gonna go get a hoodie made up with Jim's lawn on the back, then walk around like you all are nuts when you try to say hi.


would be funny. bano saw my shirt. he would know my logo. just don't text the number on the back. I wont get it as its a forwarded number. maybe I will just wear a plain shirt and give you one of mine. would be very entertaining


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'd have a number put on from Backpage.com


----------



## qualitycut

Ha my picture of Snowguy got deleted


----------



## ryde307

TKLAWN;1793039 said:


> I saw your box truck down at JDL yesterday, but since i couldn't pick you out of two man lineup next to Ian Leonard I didn't know who to say hi to.


We had 5 people there. It's a couple miles from our shop and free lunch. We also were picking up a zspray. I have a grey baseball hat and a black snowboard jacket. Should be dressed the same on Sat for Fahey.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I could have introduced you two had I known lunch was going on.


----------



## SnoFarmer

We have 1/2" over the hill.
27*F
wind E,N 

Time to take a drive down to the lake and see whats up.


4-7" on tap for this afternoon.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Snow is really melting with this little drizzle we have


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

I got up at 7 and it was already wet outside, it hasn't done anything since I got up


----------



## OC&D

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1793056 said:



> I got up at 7 and it was already wet outside, it hasn't done anything since I got up


Same here.

I'm hoping for not much of anything since I have to pick up a bunch of maple today for the coffered ceiling in my office and I don't really want it getting wet at all.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

OC&D;1793060 said:


> Same here.
> 
> I'm hoping for not much of anything since I have to pick up a bunch of maple today for the coffered ceiling in my office and I don't really want it getting wet at all.


Enclosed trailer, no problem. Open trailer, might be a problem


----------



## qualitycut

Down to 1.2 on the hourly. Should I be scared?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1793046 said:


> Ha my picture of Snowguy got deleted


What picture?


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1793040 said:


> I'm gonna go get a hoodie made up with Jim's lawn on the back, then walk around like you all are nuts when you try to say hi.


Haha are one of you guys the hayseed who's their every year with the cowboy hat and boots sucking on a piece of straw bidding on every item but never wins anything?

Ahh the people watching is great.

No offense if you are but your funny.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1793065 said:


> Down to 1.2 on the hourly. Should I be scared?


If you read the forecast discussion. Not sure what to think really.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1793068 said:


> What picture?


The clown pic with the gut sticking out.

Anything making reference to another member gets deleted pretty quick.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1793036 said:


> I can buy 2 trimmers with that $400 while I am there!!


Maybe one.........


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1793071 said:


> The clown pic with the gut sticking out.
> 
> Anything making reference to another member gets deleted pretty quick.


I missed it.

You have to include something weather related.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1793074 said:


> I missed it.
> 
> You have to include something weather related.


I've had weather posts deleted when I said something like "you don't have to be a Richard like SSS".

SSS IS a Richard... Literally.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1793075 said:


> I've had weather posts deleted when I said something like "you don't have to be a Richard like SSS".
> 
> SSS IS a Richard... Literally.


This is true.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm down to 37° in Eagan.


----------



## Greenery

Malibu- Its looking like we should have some decent fresh for up there this weekend.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1793082 said:


> Malibu- Its looking like we should have some decent fresh for up there this weekend.


Heck yeah I can't wait to get up there tomorrow


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1793075 said:


> I've had weather posts deleted when I said something like "you don't have to be a Richard like SSS".
> 
> SSS IS a Richard... Literally.


Can't we just talk about all this snow Novak said was coming. 
I gotta go......loading all the trucks with salt and fixing plows . Might have to put that truck we bought to work too. I think I'm gonna ask Novak if I can drive to south Dakota tomorrow and what time should I leave.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1793085 said:


> Can't we just talk about all this snow Novak said was coming.
> I gotta go......loading all the trucks with salt and fixing plows . Might have to put that truck we bought to work too. I think I'm gonna ask Novak if I can drive to south Dakota tomorrow and what time should I leave.


Novak said snow was coming??


----------



## qualitycut

This storm on radar looks identical to the last snow fall we had


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1793088 said:


> Novak said snow was coming??


I haven't bothered to look today but last night I was in the 2-4" area. I'm sure he has updated today. Usually someone posts about it.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1793085 said:


> I gotta go......loading all the trucks with salt and fixing plows .


:laughing:

I bet you are. :waving:


----------



## ryde307

Greenery;1793069 said:


> Haha are one of you guys the hayseed who's their every year with the cowboy hat and boots sucking on a piece of straw bidding on every item but never wins anything?
> 
> Ahh the people watching is great.
> 
> No offense if you are but your funny.


That guy has a shop or auction house or something up north. He drives around in a beat up car and buys stuff at auctions and then resells. At least that's the story I was told.
He bought some stuff from a kbid auction we had one time and strapped a couple mowers to the roof of the car.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1793095 said:


> I haven't bothered to look today but last night I was in the 2-4" area. I'm sure he has updated today. Usually someone posts about it.


He will post after its done


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1793098 said:


> He will post after its done


That's right...


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1793068 said:


> What picture?


It was a picture of a clown with a fat gut hanging out of its suit. 
I also posted a picture of Ronald McDonald & stated that my forecast went up to 2-5" thru tonight. That post is gone too.


----------



## SnoFarmer

ne forcast 
sat 33*+ pcloudy
sun 45*+ pcloudy.

lows 31*

spring is on it's way...


----------



## BossPlow614

Greenery;1793069 said:


> Haha are one of you guys the hayseed who's their every year with the cowboy hat and boots sucking on a piece of straw bidding on every item but never wins anything?
> 
> Ahh the people watching is great.
> 
> No offense if you are but your funny.


Must be the guy that was at Radde last year with the really messed up teeth? I remember seeing him. Not sure if he's even in the business or...?


----------



## Camden

Snowing hard right now in central MN. Ground is completely covered.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1793100 said:


> It was a picture of a clown with a fat gut hanging out of its suit.
> I also posted a picture of Ronald McDonald & stated that my forecast went up to 2-5" thru tonight. That post is gone too.


Yours is still there.


----------



## qualitycut

Yuhas says inch or less


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1793085 said:


> Can't we just talk about all this snow Novak said was coming.
> I gotta go......loading all the trucks with salt and fixing plows . Might have to put that truck we bought to work too. I think I'm gonna ask Novak if I can drive to south Dakota tomorrow and what time should I leave.


Nice... that should work out well


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1793089 said:


> This storm on radar looks identical to the last snow fall we had


I was just thinking the same thing


----------



## banonea

just rain here right now 37 degrees was raining pretty good for a little while


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1793100 said:


> It was a picture of a clown with a fat gut hanging out of its suit.
> I also posted a picture of Ronald McDonald & stated that my forecast went up to 2-5" thru tonight. That post is gone too.


So now "clown" is a bad word here?


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;1793121 said:


> just rain here right now 37 degrees was raining pretty good for a little while


Drizzle and 38° in Shakopee.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1793108 said:


> Yuhas says inch or less


No sunscreen?


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS has me down. Less than on and less than half now...... Were screwed!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1793128 said:


> NWS has me down. Less than on and less than half now...... Were screwed!


I'm up to 1-3 and around an inch.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I would certainly like to see this moisture start moving through sooner than later.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1793130 said:


> I would certainly like to see this moisture start moving through sooner than later.


Completely agree... later it goes the more nervous i'll be...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Moderate Rain in Shakopee now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1793130 said:


> I would certainly like to see this moisture start moving through sooner than later.


Agreed........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Unless the snow in Soiux Falls is going to stay in Souix Falls, I think we are screwed.

Souix Falls forecast??? Identical to ours. How can their moisture be over at the same time ours is??

That blob in Souix Falls isn't moving, the heavy stuff shifting SW.


----------



## SnowGuy73

One of the locals this morning said that the moisture was supposed to fall apart asthe cold moves in. .


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1793140 said:


> One of the locals this morning said that the moisture was supposed to fall apart asthe cold moves in. .


That's what it looks like on the Midwest radar. However.......let's just get it into WI.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1793142 said:


> That's what it looks like on the Midwest radar. However.......let's just get it into WI.


Lets hope, otherwise it looks like were plowing tonight.....


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1793144 said:


> Lets hope, otherwise it looks like were plowing tonight.....


Easy slugger.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

WBL JDL open house next Wednesday.


----------



## qualitycut

Novak Weather
Novak weather
35 minutes ago*
Rain/Snow line steadily moving SE towards the MSP metro. Snowing heavily now in Alex, DLH & St. Cloud.

Way to state the obvious.


----------



## qualitycut

Lwnmrr did you say the one skull wings were really hot? Thinkingvof heading there for dinner


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1793145 said:


> Easy slugger.......


Yeah ...take it easy there snow guy. I'm not plowing tonight. And for the record my truck is really dirty.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1793150 said:


> WBL JDL open house next Wednesday.


and we'll have more snow......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's starting to move now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1793151 said:


> Novak Weather
> Novak weather
> 35 minutes ago*
> Rain/Snow line steadily moving SE towards the MSP metro. Snowing heavily now in Alex, DLH & St. Cloud.
> 
> Way to state the obvious.


Oh I'm sure at least five people will thank him for the heads up and start asking dumb questions.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1793155 said:


> and we'll have more snow......


That's what I was telling Gary. He was ticked. He moved it back thinking he would be safer.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1793151 said:


> Novak Weather
> Novak weather
> 35 minutes ago*
> Rain/Snow line steadily moving SE towards the MSP metro. Snowing heavily now in Alex, DLH & St. Cloud.
> 
> Way to state the obvious.


and snow between 4pm-10pm?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1793158 said:


> Oh I'm sure at least five people will thank him for the heads up and start asking dumb questions.


Will I be ok to drive home from work


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1793153 said:


> Lwnmrr did you say the one skull wings were really hot? Thinkingvof heading there for dinner


The one flames my kid thought they were hot.

Not sure the same hot as tobacco hot or horseradish hot.

He likes hot buffalo wings but backed off on those.

Might have been he didn't like the taste.


----------



## unit28

getting some fog here.

cold air settling downwards...?

Also, we beat our forecasted high

was only supposed to be 38 per NWS.

Was almost 41 earlier


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Unit-

Keep throwing that snow word around and you can head back to work from your break.


----------



## Camden

Hi-ho, hi-ho it's off to do a sidewalk run I go....


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1793167 said:


> Hi-ho, hi-ho it's off to do a sidewalk run I go....


How much you get? Still snowing?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That's all you got Camden? Or are you plowing tonight?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dang you Quality.....


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1793172 said:


> Dang you Quality.....


What I do?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1793173 said:


> What I do?


Beat me to asking Camden if he's working tonight or not.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1793166 said:


> Unit-
> 
> Keep throwing that snow word around and you can head back to work from your break.


sorry.....

off work today

took the wife into see a dietician.
With the type of cancer she has ,
she's loosing weight fast


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1793176 said:


> sorry.....
> 
> off work today
> 
> took the wife into see a dietician.
> With the type of cancer she has ,
> she's loosing weight fast


Shoot.... Missed the post she had cancer. I hope the best for you and her Unit.


----------



## olsonbro

Made the trip out to fahey, man they have a ton of stuff going up on sat. there must be 30 golf carts out there. I wouldn't mind a shop cruiser if they go cheap enough....


----------



## OC&D

unit28;1793176 said:


> sorry.....
> 
> off work today
> 
> took the wife into see a dietician.
> With the type of cancer she has ,
> she's loosing weight fast


Not cool. I hope things work out for you two.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dahl is on 1500.


----------



## unit28

holes in backside already?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wet drive home. 3-5" in Central MN. Slushy accumulations northern metro. 60 for Sunday, Rain / Snow for Monday.


----------



## unit28

thanks Y'all,

lots of surgery done,
a few internal items removed


----------



## unit28

dry line and squall?
nahhhh


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1793150 said:


> WBL JDL open house next Wednesday.


The new Burnsville location is awesome!


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1793187 said:


> holes in backside already?


That will change!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1793194 said:


> The new Burnsville location is awesome!


Where they move to?


----------



## andersman02

SnowGuy73;1793194 said:


> The new Burnsville location is awesome!


Hmmm, Ill have to swing by on my way home one of these days, i take cliff off 35 usually...


----------



## TKLAWN

olsonbro;1793180 said:


> Made the trip out to fahey, man they have a ton of stuff going up on sat. there must be 30 golf carts out there. I wouldn't mind a shop cruiser if they go cheap enough....


Just got back as well,Looks like a lot of junk to me. The only thing I would be interested in is the Exmark vantages, along with everyone else I'm sure. They will go for top dollar I would assume.


----------



## olsonbro

TKLAWN;1793202 said:


> Just got back as well,Looks like a lot of junk to me. The only thing I would be interested in is the Exmark vantages, along with everyone else I'm sure. They will go for top dollar I would assume.


There is definitely a lot of older mowers and such. I would agree that most of the newer mowers will prolly go for good money. A lot of nice golf carts though.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1793197 said:


> Where they move to?


One building to the south, same parking lot.


----------



## SnowGuy73

olsonbro;1793203 said:


> There is definitely a lot of older mowers and such. I would agree that most of the newer mowers will prolly go for good money. A lot of nice golf carts though.


Golf carts go high out there too.


----------



## olsonbro

SnowGuy73;1793205 said:


> Golf carts go high out there too.


I don't know much about Fahey, are they the go to place for golf courses to sell their stuff? A lot of what they have out there is golf related


----------



## qualitycut

There are pillows falling from the sky


----------



## TKLAWN

Doesn't look like any dry tongue today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

olsonbro;1793206 said:


> I don't know much about Fahey, are they the go to place for golf courses to sell their stuff? A lot of what they have out there is golf related


It's 90% golf course stuff.


----------



## SnowGuy73

olsonbro;1793206 said:


> I don't know much about Fahey, are they the go to place for golf courses to sell their stuff? A lot of what they have out there is golf related


Pretty much.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1793202 said:


> Just got back as well,Looks like a lot of junk to me. The only thing I would be interested in is the Exmark vantages, along with everyone else I'm sure. They will go for top dollar I would assume.


Not the one I disable the hydro's on.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1793210 said:


> There are pillows falling from the sky


Rain here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looking like my rain wants to change to snow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1793214 said:


> Not the one I disable the hydro's on.


One of those guys, huh.....


----------



## qualitycut

Whew back to rain


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS took out the snow for me. 

Were screwed!


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1793217 said:


> Looking like my rain wants to change to snow.


Mine too......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1793220 said:


> NWS took out the snow for me.
> 
> Were screwed!


They changed my snow for tonight to rain and snow now.


----------



## djagusch

olsonbro;1793180 said:


> Made the trip out to fahey, man they have a ton of stuff going up on sat. there must be 30 golf carts out there. I wouldn't mind a shop cruiser if they go cheap enough....


Define cheap? I was looking last year and think they all went for over $2k. If one was a grand I would buy one.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1793214 said:


> Not the one I disable the hydro's on.


Bring your Muck luks and RAIN CAP out there, it's muddy.


----------



## BossPlow614

Just had my power turn off and then back on real quick..


----------



## olsonbro

djagusch;1793223 said:


> Define cheap? I was looking last year and think they all went for over $2k. If one was a grand I would buy one.


Cheap to me would be around that 1k range. I have no use for one other than cruising around the buildings


----------



## SnowGuy73

Its a damn down pour here. 

Snow disappearing fast!


----------



## qualitycut

With all the water in the roads its going to eat up a lot of snow


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1793170 said:


> How much you get? Still snowing?


We just went over the 2" mark. Still coming down nicely. I needed the wipers on the whole time I was out.



LwnmwrMan22;1793171 said:


> That's all you got Camden? Or are you plowing tonight?


Plowing everything except cell towers tonight. It's a sloppy mess but it should push okay unless we get dumped on some more.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1793214 said:


> Not the one I disable the hydro's on.


Hope your joking!


----------



## skorum03

These are some big a s s flakes. 

Not sticking though... Not yet. I thought it wasn't supposed to snow until later...?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1793233 said:


> Hope your joking!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Just rain here for now


----------



## qualitycut

How many of you keep track of how many yards of mulch , sq feet of sod ect you buy each year?


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1793241 said:


> How many of you keep track of how many yards of mulch , sq feet of sod ect you buy each year?


You can't manage what you don't track.


----------



## olsonbro

qualitycut;1793241 said:


> How many of you keep track of how many yards of mulch , sq feet of sod ect you buy each year?


We do, we track everything. Lbs of feet. Gals of herb. Great info year to year to set expectations for the crews


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1793242 said:


> You can't manage what you don't track.


Depends on what you mean by keep track?

If you mean cost over runs on how you bid vs actual use?

Totals would be in bids, unless you're doing pro bono work.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1793233 said:


> Hope your joking!


Unfortunately I have seen it before at auctions.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

32° F in Chisago City


----------



## qualitycut

I was just curious, im talking amount you install. Just wondering if there is a benefit to seeing last year I installed 25,000 sq feet of sod and 120 yards of mulch and how it would be beneficial. A lot of my jobs for a contractor I work for just wants the bid with the address of property.

Edit other than knowing you installed that much


----------



## Ranger620

Rain snow mix here in corcoran. Flakes are huge. Mostly rain though nothing sticking


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Anyone get the feeling that we are going to get snow next week? And it be the melting kind either?


----------



## Drakeslayer

This pile is going to take a while


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1793247 said:


> I was just curious, im talking amount you install. Just wondering if there is a benefit to seeing last year I installed 25,000 sq feet of sod and 120 yards of mulch and how it would be beneficial. A lot of my jobs for a contractor I work for just wants the bid with the address of property.


Two places it is beneficial. Going to a supplier and saying I spent or spread xxxx amount at this other vendor. What can you do for me.

The other would be a quick reference so you can look back and say I spread 1000 yards of mulch. That sucked, I need a helper.

Or Jim and I laid 6000 yards of sod last year. I think with a little planning and an extra $2 / hour to Jim we could do 10,000.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Finally got word that they are getting truck in. 3500 black with leather. If I hasn't heard anything by tonight I would have called qualities dad and made a deal


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;1793254 said:


> This pile is going to take a while


At least it'll all run downhill to the left.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

30° F in Lindstrom. I'm driving any farther east.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Uh oh... rain/snow mix starting here...


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1793255 said:


> Two places it is beneficial. Going to a supplier and saying I spent or spread xxxx amount at this other vendor. What can you do for me.
> 
> The other would be a quick reference so you can look back and say I spread 1000 yards of mulch. That sucked, I need a helper.
> 
> Or Jim and I laid 6000 yards of sod last year. I think with a little planning and an extra $2 / hour to Jim we could do 10,000.


The first thing you said was exactly what made me question myself on it. Sod prices went up 5 more cents a square ft this year and almost doubled from 2 years ago.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1793261 said:


> The first thing you said was exactly what made me question myself on it. Sod prices went up 5 more cents a square ft this year and almost doubled from 2 years ago.


It's the reason I shop at JDL in Maplewood. Gary knows I buy all of my product from him and he gives me a deal over retail.


----------



## Ranger620

All big flakes now


----------



## qualitycut

Huge flakes falling melting on contact and even melting a bit once it hits the old snow and ice


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;1793261 said:


> The first thing you said was exactly what made me question myself on it. Sod prices went up 5 more cents a square ft this year and almost doubled from 2 years ago.


Some sod farms have closed in the north metro and went to crops. 2yrs ago sod was in less demand and guys were selling it dirt cheap. The more new homes being built will start to stretch the inventory a bit and raise the price. I'm going to bet it will go up a bit every year till pricing is more profitable.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1793247 said:


> I was just curious, im talking amount you install. Just wondering if there is a benefit to seeing last year I installed 25,000 sq feet of sod and 120 yards of mulch and how it would be beneficial. A lot of my jobs for a contractor I work for just wants the bid with the address of property.
> 
> Edit other than knowing you installed that much


It would look excellent on a job resume for a landscape installer.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

djagusch;1793266 said:


> Some sod farms have closed in the north metro and went to crops. 2yrs ago sod was in less demand and guys were selling it dirt cheap. The more new homes being built will start to stretch the inventory a bit and raise the price. I'm going to bet it will go up a bit every year till pricing is more profitable.


Lots of sod farms down here quit or went broke. I don't really do installs but do replace sections here and there. In 07-08 for a pallet or was like $40? I know now its over 100. Haven't priced it a couple years but can't imagine its any cheaper


----------



## SnowGuy73

Still rain here.


----------



## Greenery

damn it is just dumpin here


----------



## SnowGuy73

Moderate rain*


----------



## skorum03

Dumping here too. Starting to stick to roadways


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;1793233 said:


> Hope your joking!


Why not? Gorilla warfare...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Big big snow flakes sticking to pavement


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Dropped 6* in 45 min. All snow big wet flakes. Grass is white, driveway is almost all white and the street is turning white


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Dropped another degree 31 now


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1793255 said:


> Two places it is beneficial. Going to a supplier and saying I spent or spread xxxx amount at this other vendor. What can you do for me.
> 
> The other would be a quick reference so you can look back and say I spread 1000 yards of mulch. That sucked, I need a helper.
> 
> Or Jim and I laid 6000 yards of sod last year. I think with a little planning and an extra $2 / hour to Jim we could do 10,000.


That's about it... I just keep track on my bids for everything and make notes if we were over under...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well if anyone needs help tonight I am available just let me know


----------



## TKLAWN

Still 38deg here and rain.
Maybe I'm getting the wet tongue today.
LUCKY!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Starting to stick to pavement in Maple Grove...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like it will last another 3 hours.

You west guys are right in the yellows.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1793289 said:


> Looks like it will last another 3 hours.
> 
> You west guys are right in the yellows.


Just starting to get yellows now... bout a 1/4" on the deck


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1793290 said:


> Just starting to get yellows now... bout a 1/4" on the deck


I got a 1/4" in the parking lot


----------



## OC&D

Drakeslayer;1793254 said:


> This pile is going to take a while


You need to drop that thing at the detail shop for a day.....and probably put on the other tab you bought!


----------



## qualitycut

Is been snowing heavy hear for a little over and hour and its just wet


----------



## OC&D

There is a lot of moisture on the radar. Big flakes here but nothing sticking so far.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1793294 said:


> There is a lot of moisture on the radar. Big flakes here but nothing sticking so far.


Grounds to wet and so are the flakes. Think its going to be tough unless the water freezes


----------



## TKLAWN

Snowing really hard. Those yellows can move out of here already.


----------



## unit28

Urgent - winter weather message
national weather service duluth mn
329 pm cdt thu mar 27 2014

...wintry mix with accumulating snow today...

.an area of low pressure will track in southern minnesota today.
Several inches of snow will be found over much of the northland
by this evening.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1793285 said:


> Still 38deg here and rain.
> Maybe I'm getting the wet tongue today.
> LUCKY!


Same... Hoping it stays all rain!:crying:


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1793297 said:


> Urgent - winter weather message
> national weather service duluth mn
> 329 pm cdt thu mar 27 2014
> 
> ...wintry mix with accumulating snow today...
> 
> .an area of low pressure will track in southern minnesota today.
> Several inches of snow will be found over much of the northland
> by this evening.


Glad I'm not in the "northland"!


----------



## Ranger620

Im to far iff the road to see the black top but i have 3/4" on the patio still coming down good. Still big flakes


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm back up to less than half inch.....

Night clowns already?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1793301 said:


> I'm back up to less than half inch.....
> 
> Night clowns already?[/QUOT
> 
> Sure would be nice to know why they flip flop you so much. I've been the same since yesterday. Still at less than inch tonight


----------



## cbservicesllc

1/2" on the deck... everything is covered in white... yellow = dinner plates


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's a real battle right now on what's going to happen for tonight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I don't see this falling apart.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1793303 said:


> 1/2" on the deck... everything is covered in white... yellow = dinner plates


Holy hell!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1793303 said:


> 1/2" on the deck... everything is covered in white... yellow = dinner plates


Did the wife lock you in the chicken cage?


----------



## snowman55

Just. might get a push


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yeah, they all f'd the forecast.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1793305 said:


> I don't see this falling apart.


All we have to do is get through that yellow band and we're good. I hope.

Ever since you guys have been talking about this Ellen chick on five it drives me nuts.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dot plowing here


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1793307 said:


> Did the wife lock you in the chicken cage?


Haha... no... nice window screen shot I know...

At least it has slowed slightly and the flakes are just a bit smaller... can it melt off???


----------



## BossPlow614

Well, the maintenance renewals I've sent out are going to be pushed aside for the next week. And we probably wont be getting to 70 degrees on Sunday as Nowack forecasted. #Clown.


----------



## qualitycut

snowman55;1793309 said:


> Just. might get a push


Th crooked pine? Lol


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1793312 said:


> All we have to do is get through that yellow band and we're good. I hope.
> 
> Ever since you guys have been talking about this Ellen chick on five it drives me nuts.


Hahaha....


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1793314 said:


> Haha... no... nice window screen shot I know...
> 
> At least it has slowed slightly and the flakes are just a bit smaller... can it melt off???


I think it will its so wet. Hopefully.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yuhas says its falling apart.


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1793315 said:


> Well, the maintenance renewals I've sent out are going to be pushed aside for the next week. And we probably wont be getting to 70 degrees on Sunday as Nowack forecasted. #Clown.


Yep.........


----------



## SnowGuy73

I have 12 flakes mixing in now.


----------



## qualitycut

I want to plow snow tonight


----------



## SnowGuy73

1 mostly in metro, maybe 2"


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1793324 said:


> I want to plow snow tonight


I know what you're doing there.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1793321 said:


> Yuhas says its falling apart.


Well then...


----------



## SnowGuy73

I can't handle it anymore......

Ellen sounds drunk when she talks!


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1793324 said:


> I want to plow snow tonight


Might as well sharpen the blade before it gets put away on Sunday


----------



## qualitycut

These flakes are like the size of golf balls


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1793328 said:


> I can't handle it anymore......
> 
> Ellen sounds drunk when she talks!


I hear you. I kinda feel bad cause it affects her job so much.


----------



## SnowGuy73

With everyone posting pictures I figured I'd do the same......


----------



## qualitycut

If I measure it right I have an inch ans right next to it a 1/4


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1793332 said:


> I hear you. I kinda feel bad cause it affects her job so much.


Wonder what she did to get the job!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

I now have 24 flakes mixing in!


----------



## BossPlow614

At least when we're out plowing tonight I'll be able to bump the Ultra Music Festival performances on SXM's ch 52 -Electronic Area through the speakers.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1793335 said:


> Wonder what she did to get the job!!!!!


Post interview injury


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1793337 said:


> At least when we're out plowing tonight I'll be able to bump the Ultra Music Festival performances on SXM's Electronic Area through the speakers.


We? ............anywhere I walked half hour ago its melting in my foot prints


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1793338 said:


> Post interview injury


  :laughing: :waving:


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1793339 said:


> We? ............anywhere I walked half hour ago its melting in my foot prints


Turd in his pocket.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1793340 said:


> :laughing: :waving:


Well I doubt its a coincidence there's two females who have the same slur in speech


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1793342 said:


> Well I doubt its a coincidence there's two females who have the same slur in speech


Hahahahahaha!

:laughing:

:laughing:

:laughing:

:laughing:


----------



## Greenery

I just heard a report of 11 inches up in Carlton

should be some great riding up there Malibu

we will be staying up by Devils track


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1793343 said:


>


Where's the plow?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1793333 said:


> With everyone posting pictures I figured I'd do the same......


You suck!  It slowed more and gotten smaller... Light greens are just getting to me... COME ON MELT!


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1793347 said:


> You suck!  It slowed more and gotten smaller... Light greens are just getting to me... COME ON MELT!


Its all water under the snow here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak is talking about thundersnow....


----------



## unit28

don't see much here 1/4 inch slop at best


URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE TWIN CITIES/CHANHASSEN MN
427 PM CDT THU MAR 27 2014

...ACCUMULATING SNOW DIMINISHING ACROSS CENTRAL AND SOUTHWEST
MINNESOTA THIS EVENING...

.SNOW WAS DIMINISHING LATE THIS AFTERNOON FROM ALEXANDRIA TO CANBY
AND THE WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY FOR THESE AREAS HAS BEEN
CANCELLED.

A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY CONTINUES THROUGH EARLY THIS EVENING
FROM REDWOOD FALLS ON NORTHEAST THROUGH ST CLOUD...LITTLE FALLS
AND MORA. ACCUMULATING SNOW WILL PERSIST IN THESE AREAS INTO EARLY
THIS EVENING THEN DIMINISH RATHER QUICKLY. TOTAL SNOWFALL
ACCUMULATIONS WILL BE FROM 3 TO 5 INCHES.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1793347 said:


> You suck!  It slowed more and gotten smaller... Light greens are just getting to me... COME ON MELT!


Sorry buddy!

Yellow over me now but its more rain then snow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

My confidence is increasing.... 1 inch on the deck, but I can still see black on the roads and driveways


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1793343 said:


>


That's going to be a mess when the temp drops!


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1793352 said:


> My confidence is increasing.... 1 inch on the deck, but I can still see black on the roads and driveways


Just wait an hour and your confidence will be even higher


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1793349 said:


> Novak is talking about thundersnow....


Nowack's a fraud.


----------



## qualitycut

You can literally squeeze the snow and water drips out like a sponge


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1793349 said:


> Novak is talking about thundersnow....


Right on cue.... Guy is a complete fraud.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1793357 said:


> Right on cue.... Guy is a complete fraud.


Typical weather guy.... Wait until its happening!

He is gunning for a job at NWS!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Am I going to be the only one plowing??


----------



## qualitycut

I was going to give him the benefit of the doubt and say he may had it sent out earlier to people and just posted it there but the time stamp on the radar is 430


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1793359 said:


> Am I going to be the only one plowing??


How much you got?
If you get in a bind you got my number


----------



## qualitycut

Its really melting from the bottom up here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm about 1.5" on the blacktop here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

However the heavy band is through and it's not building up anymore.

Hoping we can get melt/compaction.

I'm afraid that all the guys that haven't plowed all month will be out tonight, then make me look bad.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1793365 said:


> However the heavy band is through and it's not building up anymore.
> 
> Hoping we can get melt/compaction.
> 
> I'm afraid that all the guys that haven't plowed all month will be out tonight, then make me look bad.


^^^^ exactly what I said would happen......

We just didn't have the storm warning this morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Haha! You guys seen this?






What a Morris!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1793367 said:


> Haha! You guys seen this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a Morris!


Just watched it on conservative dailys facebook. Lol


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1793368 said:


> Just watched it on conservative dailys facebook. Lol


Ha!

I saw it on the Blaze.


----------



## unit28

potentially could get thundersnow

saw a dry line {posted earlier}

which could trigger thundersnow as it mixes.

Here's a Tornado watch just south.... red box.

Notice reds, within it?
There were also reds mixing in, {near SSS?}
could see it on my radar.at the time.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1793369 said:


> Ha!
> 
> I saw it on the Blaze.


Everytime a see a black ford I get nervous it was me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1793371 said:


> Everytime a see a black ford I get nervous it was me.


Haha.

What a tool bag that guy is though!


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1793367 said:


> Haha! You guys seen this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a Morris!


:laughing: what a tool! Got what he deserved. I'm sure his insurance denied the claim too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1793373 said:


> :laughing: what a tool! Got what he deserved. I'm sure his insurance denied the claim too.


I'm sure that light pole here knocked down isn't cheap.


----------



## djagusch

To think I received a phone call at 10 am this morning asking to schedule a spring start up for a irrigation system before April 16th as they are moving to NC and have not sold the house yet. Need that irrigation on when it's snowing!


----------



## ryde307

That video was awesome!


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;1793367 said:


> Haha! You guys seen this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a Morris!


Guy is a dip !

Poor truck !!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Finally the new truck is on the way. actually got a better deal. more truck for less money


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light rain mixed with tiny flakes here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1793378 said:


> Finally the new truck is on the way. actually got a better deal. more truck for less money


Congrats!...


----------



## unit28

djagusch;1793375 said:


> To think I received a phone call at 10 am this morning asking to schedule a spring start up for a irrigation system before April 16th as they are moving to NC and have not sold the house yet. Need that irrigation on when it's snowing!


I'd turn it on
as long as they have rain freeze sensor

No problem with charging the main and leaving the controller unplugged
after it's programmed.

fresh 9v will hold that program till 36 months


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1793380 said:


> Congrats!...


thanks. pics to follow tomorrow. we are getting a mix now


----------



## djagusch

unit28;1793381 said:


> I'd turn it on
> as long as they have rain freeze sensor
> 
> No problem with charging the main and leaving the controller unplugged
> after it's programmed.
> 
> fresh 9v will hold that program till 36 months


But they want it to be left running since they won't be in town for months and don't want plants to die.


----------



## unit28

at a melting 1/4"

....still


----------



## djagusch

Radar is letting up.


----------



## djagusch

unit28;1793385 said:


> at a melting 1/4"
> 
> ....still


North Branch streets are slush and slick. No white though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Olsonbro......what does Vadnais Heights look like?

I for sure need to plow my schools, just wondering how many guys or sub's I need.


----------



## unit28

djagusch;1793383 said:


> But they want it to be left running since they won't be in town for months and don't want plants to die.


then get the garage code to go back and plug in the controller/?

charge accordingly

just tell them it's for seasonal clock adjustments...
ET rates change ,

summers require something to change on PR ,
split times, add more time,.... head checks

easy way to get an upsell and go back after snowmelt


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1793389 said:


> Olsonbro......what does Vadnais Heights look like?
> 
> I for sure need to plow my schools, just wondering how many guys or sub's I need.


I'm not Olsonbro but the traffic cams south of Hugo look pretty clear.


----------



## olsonbro

LwnmwrMan22;1793389 said:


> Olsonbro......what does Vadnais Heights look like?
> 
> I for sure need to plow my schools, just wondering how many guys or sub's I need.


Roads are still just wet, my driveway has a slight coating but is melting quickly now that the heavy snow let up. No plowing down here necessary. Something would have to drastically change for any plowing down here tonight


----------



## SnowGuy73

Anyone know if Burnsville got anything?


----------



## djagusch

unit28;1793390 said:


> then get the garage code to go back and plug in the controller/?
> 
> charge accordingly
> 
> just tell them it's for seasonal clock adjustments...
> ET rates change ,
> 
> summers require something to change on PR ,
> split times, add more time,.... head checks
> 
> easy way to get an upsell and go back after snowmelt


I've tried that for blow outs, the garage code, etc but they are the "I need to be there if someone is in my house" kind. With there stuff moved out it might be different though. Also the neighbor might be given the code which also is a customer.


----------



## TKLAWN

I've got a good half inch of clear slush on parking lots. Roads are going to suck when it freezes later. Really let up now though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

olsonbro;1793392 said:


> Roads are still just wet, my driveway has a slight coating but is melting quickly now that the heavy snow let up. No plowing down here necessary. Something would have to drastically change for any plowing down here tonight


Thanks!!!!!

Nichols....you got anything over by **** Rapids?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1793391 said:


> I'm not Olsonbro but the traffic cams south of Hugo look pretty clear.


I know those were clear.: just wanted to make sure dot didn't scrape and salt them heavily.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Probably snowing just as hard as it has been but the flakes are 1/10th the size. Stuff is melting, my driveway is black with 1/2" of slush/water


----------



## banonea

Let me know if you want me to plow. ...


----------



## unit28

not enough convective energy here for much more than a popcorn //fart/

much less thundersnow

all the main energy for that is south


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Neighbors drive faces northish and is completely white


----------



## qualitycut

Had an inch at home and just about all gone now. Headed to the d spot for wings


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1793408 said:


> Had an inch at home and just about all gone now. Headed to the d spot for wings


Sounds wonderful!


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1793398 said:


> Probably snowing just as hard as it has been but the flakes are 1/10th the size. Stuff is melting, my driveway is black with 1/2" of slush/water


Everything is just wet here, not even the grass is white.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1793411 said:


> Everything is just wet here, not even the grass is white.


The exposed grass that is.


----------



## Ranger620

Looks like a salt run payuppayup. After the wild game though


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SnowGuy73;1793411 said:


> Everything is just wet here, not even the grass is white. [/
> 
> I have 1.5" on the deck:-(


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1793411 said:


> Everything is just wet here, not even the grass is white.


LUCKY!

I think I will be doing sidewalks and salting out this way.

What do you think Chaska has?


----------



## olsonbro

In the last 30 mins my driveway went from a white coating back to just wet. Light snow, tiny flakes that can't stick


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1793415 said:


> LUCKY!
> 
> I think I will be doing sidewalks and salting out this way.
> 
> What do you think Chaska has?


Hard to say.

Its snowing here again but melting on contact.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1793414 said:


> SnowGuy73;1793411 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is just wet here, not even the grass is white. [/
> 
> I have 1.5" on the deck:-(
> 
> 
> 
> Mine looks exactly the same as it did when I posted that picture a couple hours ago.
Click to expand...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Down to 34°, light snow, big flakes.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1793417 said:


> Hard to say.
> 
> Its snowing here again but melting on contact.


Yeah, didn't look like much on mndot cam, but it's hard to tell.


----------



## qualitycut

Good find lwnmrr. Awesome food.


----------



## ryde307

Just wet in chanhassen.


----------



## Green Grass

Just passed MNDOT plowing hwy 7


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1793422 said:


> Yeah, didn't look like much on mndot cam, but it's hard to tell.


I did the same with Burnsville.... Good enough.


----------



## Drakeslayer

TKLAWN;1793415 said:


> LUCKY!
> 
> I think I will be doing sidewalks and salting out this way.
> 
> What do you think Chaska has?


Wet at fleet farm.


----------



## TKLAWN

Drakeslayer;1793430 said:


> Wet at fleet farm.


Thank you sir!


----------



## qualitycut

Must not have any salt left. Just made a pass 2 seconds before I took this.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Soooo... is anyone plowing tonight... wondering about my 1" commercials... what to do... what to do...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1793423 said:


> Good find lwnmrr. Awesome food.


...........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1793433 said:


> Soooo... is anyone plowing tonight... wondering about my 1" commercials... what to do... what to do...


We are running the schools.

After that (should be about 11 once we get to the Sr high I'll decide on the commercials around.

Hoping the commercials melt to 7/8".


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1793433 said:


> Soooo... is anyone plowing tonight... wondering about my 1" commercials... what to do... what to do...


Wouldn't worry


----------



## qualitycut

Man the girls that work at the buckle damn...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

we got what looks like someone was eating a powder sugar doughnut and dropped some on the deck. everything else is wet. couple light flakes falling. might be some slick spots later tonight and early morning


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1793439 said:


> Man the girls that work at the buckle damn...


Hence part of the reason why I shop there, I was actually there yesterday, the Ridgedale one.


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1793433 said:


> Soooo... is anyone plowing tonight... wondering about my 1" commercials... what to do... what to do...


1/2" -3/4" in my driveway. Sidewalks & salt at 1" commercials then


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1793439 said:


> Man the girls that work at the buckle damn...


take the GF there? or go alone to scope the place out?


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1793443 said:


> 1/2" -3/4" in my driveway. Sidewalks & salt at 1" commercials then


Yeah that's about what it sounds like... leave the plowing till Monday and go out with a bang!


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1793444 said:


> take the GF there? or go alone to scope the place out?


Went gf tk look for swim shorts


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1793445 said:


> Yeah that's about what it sounds like... leave the plowing till Monday and go out with a bang!


Hopefully no plowing Monday though!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1793446 said:


> Went gf tk look for swim shorts


Why would you want swim shorts with a buckle?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1793446 said:


> Went gf tk look for swim shorts


just don't get cought staring


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1793448 said:


> Why would you want swim shorts with a buckle?


young peoples clothing choices http://www.plowsite.com/images/smilies/dizzy.gif


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1793446 said:


> Went gf tk look for swim shorts





LwnmwrMan22;1793448 said:


> Why would you want swim shorts with a buckle?


Maybe the better question is why did he take TK to look for swim shorts.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1793369 said:


> Ha!
> 
> I saw it on the Blaze.


Me too. At first I thought it was me yelling at a skateboarder yesterday.

Nothing even tried to stick in Edina or my part of Minneapolis. Oh and lots o yoga pants at Panera in Edina.


----------



## TKLAWN

Not interested.


----------



## Ranger620

3 on one fight. Mcormick didnt fare well


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Alright I went for a drive. Lots with little or no traffic are solid white with 7/8" of solid slush. McDonald's and the liquor store were wet


----------



## unit28

daughter just came from **** rapids,
said there's alot more there than here.

About 2" she said where she works near the mall , bunker and CR9
no, she didn't run a tape to it, sorry.


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1793447 said:


> Hopefully no plowing Monday though!


Agreed........


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1793459 said:


> Alright I went for a drive. Lots with little or no traffic are solid white with 7/8" of solid slush. McDonald's and the liquor store were wet


Where is this at?


----------



## SnowGuy73

All done here. Now just to get everything dry before it freezes.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SnowGuy73;1793465 said:


> Where is this at?


Hanson/**** rapids blvd to foley/university


----------



## unit28

well whatever it was,
kiss it good-by


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1793473 said:


>


that looks awful. would hate to push that crap


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1793439 said:


> Man the girls that work at the buckle damn...


I walked into that place the other day and walked right back out.

If I wanted cowboy style button up shirts ill hit up fleet farm. Lol

And no thanks on the rr pants

I felt uncomfortable


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1793465 said:


> Where is this at?


Same around here little slush even on the kfc that's closed down. My feet are soaked from walking around though.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1793466 said:


> All done here. Now just to get everything dry before it freezes.


Will melt tomorrow


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1793473 said:


>


I can see why you have to plow. We literally have nothing here by me. It did snow like crazy for about an hour but nothing ever stuck.


----------



## Greenery

I'm at the Jubes in Mound and the parking lot here has a fair amount of slush. If it doesn't melt soon its going to be a icy mess.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1793468 said:


> Hanson/**** rapids blvd to foley/university


Copy that.


----------



## BossPlow614

Greenery;1793477 said:


> I walked into that place the other day and walked right back out.
> 
> If I wanted cowboy style button up shirts ill hit up fleet farm. Lol
> 
> And no thanks on the rr pants
> 
> I felt uncomfortable


I love my Rock Revivals. Bought another pair yesterday as well as a button up & a t shirt.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1793473 said:


>


Not as bad here... but I think we're going to plow the 1 inch stuff... otherwise it might be ugly in the morning...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1793481 said:


> I'm at the Jubes in Mound and the parking lot here has a fair amount of slush. If it doesn't melt soon its going to be a icy mess.


Ya, no good!


----------



## unit28

radar was bugging me


----------



## qualitycut

If my hotel was a 1 inch trigger I may consider plowing but there's really nothing to plow. Everything that was plowed is real slick now, may be better leaving the slush for some traction.


----------



## Green Grass

Greenery;1793481 said:


> I'm at the Jubes in Mound and the parking lot here has a fair amount of slush. If it doesn't melt soon its going to be a icy mess.


Don't say stuff like that!!! I am going to have to get off my butt!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1793487 said:


> Not as bad here... but I think we're going to plow the 1 inch stuff... otherwise it might be ugly in the morning...


I'm leaving the 1" stuff I think.

The problem I see is we are doing these schools and it's going to freeze.

These lots are going to be glare icefrom the skim of snow.

If we left the snow, I don't believe the lots would freeze underneath.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1793491 said:


> If my hotel was a 1 inch trigger I may consider plowing but there's really nothing to plow. Everything that was plowed is real slick now, may be better leaving the slush for some traction.


This..........


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1793487 said:


> Not as bad here... but I think we're going to plow the 1 inch stuff... otherwise it might be ugly in the morning...


Resi or comm? Heading to check my commercials now.


----------



## +plowguy

I'm laughing at a few guys here in Blaine and Andover area, they are out plowing sites that I know are monthly and are measuring at or less than an inch with a 1 1/2" trigger. It would have probably all melted by morning to the point it wouldn't matter. They must be up for renewal. Hopefully they get those contracts signed before the snow piles melt and show how much lawn they damaged! Idiots!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1793494 said:


> This..........


Its was slick walking 2 hours ago and the skim wasn't even frozen


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1793493 said:


> I'm leaving the 1" stuff I think.
> 
> The problem I see is we are doing these schools and it's going to freeze.
> 
> These lots are going to be glare icefrom the skim of snow.
> 
> If we left the snow, I don't believe the lots would freeze underneath.


Hmmm... good point... That makes sense... are the schools you're plowing zero tolerance?


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1793495 said:


> Resi or comm? Heading to check my commercials now.


I think lwnmwrman just convinced me to just do walks... leave the slush to prevent slickey conditions


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1793500 said:


> I think lwnmwrman just convinced me to just do walks... leave the slush to prevent slickey conditions


Not a bad idea. Definitely going heavy on the salt!


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1793500 said:


> I think lwnmwrman just convinced me to just do walks... leave the slush to prevent slickey conditions


Yea unless you salt the lot. The walks I was on were shoveled and were slippery as crap. The lot was slick to and it wasnt even frozen


----------



## SSS Inc.

So everyone on all sides of me actually has snow in the lots???

If I didn't drive around and see absolutely nothing as much as I did I would be worried.  I usually get accused of boosting my totals. 


And Unit, that things looks like a praying mantis. You didn't cut and paste did ya?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1793499 said:


> Hmmm... good point... That makes sense... are the schools you're plowing zero tolerance?


No, they are actually 1.5" triggers.

At one point I measured 1.5-2" on these lots.

They are a bit of a different beast though. They quite literally have 1000's of people on these properties every day.

They would be an absolute slop fest in the buildings with all of the people that go in and out.

With only doing the schools I'm just running 4 trucks and 3 shovelers.

2 trucks won't start until 10 at the Sr High (all other schools will be done) and I'll have 3 trucks and shovelers there. That'll give me the chance to break away and see if the other stuff melted down.

But....as I said earlier... I'll most likely leave the stuff.

You guys saw my pic. Pretty sure no one else has the snow we do.

Even at that, a couple of my buddies aren't touching anything they have in the area.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1793503 said:


> So everyone on all sides of me actually has snow in the lots???
> 
> If I didn't drive around and see absolutely nothing as much as I did I would be worried.  I usually get accused of boosting my totals.
> 
> And Unit, that things looks like a praying mantis. You didn't cut and paste did ya?


I think they are more worried about the slush there's maybe a 1/4 inch from eagen to Maplewood to Woodbury


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Plus I'm a community guy. One that feels you help out the community, so in my mind I'm helping the community by doing these at slightly below trigger.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1793505 said:


> I think they are more worried about the slush there's maybe a 1/4 inch from eagen to Maplewood to Woodbury


What did you order?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1793506 said:


> Plus I'm a community guy. One that feels you help out the community, so in my mind I'm helping the community by doing these at slightly below trigger.


What a good guy! Lol


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1793507 said:


> What did you order?


Black widow and iron man and fries. Gf got honey bbq 
I was tempted to try the candy bar flavors.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1793503 said:


> So everyone on all sides of me actually has snow in the lots???
> 
> If I didn't drive around and see absolutely nothing as much as I did I would be worried.  I usually get accused of boosting my totals.
> 
> And Unit, that things looks like a praying mantis. You didn't cut and paste did ya?


Not me, just wet. Drying nicely too!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1793505 said:


> I think they are more worried about the slush there's maybe a 1/4 inch from eagen to Maplewood to Woodbury


That's what I figured but I don't even have that. Everything remained just wet even when the cotton balls were falling. Hardly any even stuck to whats left of the rink.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1793510 said:


> Black widow and iron man and fries. Gf got honey bbq
> I was tempted to try the candy bar flavors.


Yeah, I really enjoyed those Black Widows.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1793511 said:


> Not me, just wet. Drying nicely too!


I was starting to wonder about your area. When I left Shakopee at about four it really started coming down but as I got closer to mpls it was all rain.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1793512 said:


> That's what I figured but I don't even have that. Everything remained just wet even when the cotton balls were falling. Hardly any even stuck to whats left of the rink.


We got all of our snow from 4 until 5-5:15. piled 2" on the blacktop. It snowed some after that, but it was melting underneath as fast as it was accumulating.

Now we don't have any sun, so no radiant heat.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1793514 said:


> I was starting to wonder about your area. When I left Shakopee at about four it really started coming down but as I got closer to mpls it was all rain.


Looks the same outside now as it did when o posted that picture around 15:00..... Just dark!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I wouldn't be surprised if it was reported we got 4", and I wouldn't be surprised that 50% of the other people say no way.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1793515 said:


> We got all of our snow from 4 until 5-5:15. piled 2" on the blacktop. It snowed some after that, but it was melting underneath as fast as it was accumulating.
> 
> Now we don't have any sun, so no radiant heat.


Same as here, bit it was more rain than snow.


----------



## +plowguy

LwnmwrMan22;1793504 said:


> No, they are actually 1.5" triggers.
> 
> At one point I measured 1.5-2" on these lots.
> 
> They are a bit of a different beast though. They quite literally have 1000's of people on these properties every day.
> 
> They would be an absolute slop fest in the buildings with all of the people that go in and out.
> 
> With only doing the schools I'm just running 4 trucks and 3 shovelers.
> 
> 2 trucks won't start until 10 at the Sr High (all other schools will be done) and I'll have 3 trucks and shovelers there. That'll give me the chance to break away and see if the other stuff melted down.
> 
> But....as I said earlier... I'll most likely leave the stuff.
> 
> You guys saw my pic. Pretty sure no one else has the snow we do.
> 
> Even at that, a couple of my buddies aren't touching anything they have in the area.


Did your stuff melt down from the 1.5 - 2" totals? That's what we have seen on all of our stuff so we decided to not touch it.


----------



## unit28

...i just did the two right legs and eyes 

the rest was radar


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1793514 said:


> I was starting to wonder about your area. When I left Shakopee at about four it really started coming down but as I got closer to mpls it was all rain.


Pollution from all the new construction there. Duh


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1793522 said:


> ...i just did the two right legs and eyes
> 
> the rest was radar


I could hardly tell you doctored it.  I do enjoy your strange radar pictures.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Will get an official measurement at the school I measured 2" on concrete and 1.5" on blacktop here in 5 minutes. First measurement was at 5:30.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1793523 said:


> Pollution from all the new construction there. Duh


Don't remind me. I hate progress and improvement.

BTW: Two houses by me, just outside the prohibited area, had the roofs torn off this week for second story additions. Apparently its ok in my area. :laughing: Stupid Li*(*#%s


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1793526 said:


> Don't remind me. I hate progress and improvement.
> 
> BTW: Two houses by me, just outside the prohibited area, had the roofs torn off this week for second story additions. Apparently its ok in my area. :laughing: Stupid Li*(*#%s


They actually postponed it for now. There was a meeting last Friday.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

OCD what's down at your house?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Okay. Still 1.5" on the concrete and close to 1.5" on the blacktop.

I don't think it'll melt down as far as everyone hopes.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1793528 said:


> They actually postponed it for now. There was a meeting last Friday.


Good, I must have missed that. I bet the permit office has been flooded with new applications in case they try it again. I suppose now they want to do a million dollar environmental impact study to bolster their case against building.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Side streets are getting slick


----------



## qualitycut

Wild are looking good.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1793534 said:


> Wild are looking good.....


Oh Stop.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

Just drove to a couple of my lots... half clear now... just a touch under an inch... leaving them...

Think the weather terrorists will decrease weekend highs tonight or wait till tomorrow?


----------



## OC&D

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1793529 said:


> OCD what's down at your house?


1/2" of slush at worst, wet pavement at best. If you have zero tolerance walks I would check them. I'm not doing crap tonight.


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1793534 said:


> Wild are looking good.....


My wife actually said at the beginning of the game that "it couldn't be worse than last night." I disagreed.

I was right.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

OC&D;1793542 said:


> 1/2" of slush at worst, wet pavement at best. If you have zero tolerance walks I would check them. I'm not doing crap tonight.


Thank you, just salt then


----------



## OC&D

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1793546 said:


> Thank you, just salt then


Correct........

As Snowguy would say......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This snow has a high water content.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Still looking good here.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1793548 said:


> This snow has a high water content.


No way!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Roads just wet.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1793548 said:


> This snow has a high water content.


More the water has a high snow content


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

What a huge difference, plowed 2 in mounds view on the way in. Seems like anything south of 694 is just a salt run


----------



## SnowGuy73

Wind has really picked up.


----------



## andersman02

So oooooooo anyone in Bloomington area salting or not even worrying about it...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Down to 34°.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1793557 said:


> Down to 34°.


We are at 28°.


----------



## qualitycut

Nws has percentages for next Wed and Thu, f me.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1793559 said:


> Nws has percentages for next Wed and Thu, f me.


When did you turn into an anti-snow guy? What's going on around here???


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;1793560 said:


> When did you turn into an anti-snow guy? What's going on around here???


Let it snow!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1793559 said:


> Nws has percentages for next Wed and Thu, f me.


They can't get it right hours before let alone a week


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1793548 said:


> This snow has a high water content.


Ya! Just about got a hernia pushing the shovel...


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1793560 said:


> When did you turn into an anti-snow guy? What's going on around here???


I'm going to Nashville for a bachelor party and I turned anti snow when shovelers quit showing up. I used to love plowing when there was no shoveling involved . My main profits come in the summer so I'm ready to move on

Edit. If I had a few people to rely on and do most of the work I wouldn't mind it one bit.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1793560 said:


> When did you turn into an anti-snow guy? What's going on around here???


You haven't been paying attention have you?


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1793564 said:


> I'm going to Nashville for a bachelor party and I turned anti snow when shovelers quit showing up. I used to love plowing when there was no shoveling involved . My main profits come in the summer so I'm ready to move on
> 
> *Edit. If I had a few people to rely on and do most of the work I wouldn't mind it one bit.*


When you find those, you want to send one or two my way? :waving:


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1793567 said:


> When you find those, you want to send one or two my way? :waving:


I will make sure and hang onto them 
Best kid I ever had was lazy but showed up day in and out. Which in my book is better than someone showing up occasionally.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1793559 said:


> Nws has percentages for next Wed and Thu, f me.


Somebody is going to get nailed with snow next week. Lots of info showing it.

Gfs is on top of us. Ecmwf and canadian model are close enough to worry this many days out.

If it happens I will be screwed as well if that's any comfort.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1793564 said:


> I'm going to Nashville for a bachelor party and I turned anti snow when shovelers quit showing up. I used to love plowing when there was no shoveling involved . My main profits come in the summer so I'm ready to move on
> 
> Edit. If I had a few people to rely on and do most of the work I wouldn't mind it one bit.


Believe it or not we have managed to stay almost 100% shovel free. We have only a couple small sidewalks that we do. As long as we can keep it up we will.


----------



## wintergreen82

You could get a person like we just had. Reconciled our business account and there was a check that went thru twice. No big deal just called the bank and they said they'd take care of it. Called back two hours later. Apparently guy scanned the check then took it to a bank and cashed it. Told us he committed fraud. Bank won't back us. Only $90 but honestly who does that and how are they able to? Cops are calling me tomorrow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1793568 said:


> I will make sure and hang onto them
> Best kid I ever had was lazy but showed up day in and out. Which in my book is better than someone showing up occasionally.


People not showing up or being late is probably my number 1 hot button; so I can identify with that...



SSS Inc.;1793569 said:


> Somebody is going to get nailed with snow next week. Lots of info showing it.
> 
> Gfs is on top of us. Ecmwf and canadian model are close enough to worry this many days out.
> 
> If it happens I will be screwed as well if that's any comfort.


You? Screwed? I don't believe that for a second...


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1793569 said:


> Somebody is going to get nailed with snow next week. Lots of info showing it.
> 
> Gfs is on top of us. Ecmwf and canadian model are close enough to worry this many days out.
> 
> If it happens I will be screwed as well if that's any comfort.


I knew as soon as I booked it that it would snow that day. Its still a week out so we will see I guess.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

wintergreen82;1793571 said:


> You could get a person like we just had. Reconciled our business account and there was a check that went thru twice. No big deal just called the bank and they said they'd take care of it. Called back two hours later. Apparently guy scanned the check then took it to a bank and cashed it. Told us he committed fraud. Bank won't back us. Only $90 but honestly who does that and how are they able to? Cops are calling me tomorrow.


I had an employee that said he needed money in a hurry once when it was payday, so I paid him in cash, had him sign my 1/2 of the pay stub paid and sent him on his way.

It was payday, checks were on my desk and never thought anything about it, but he had grabbed the envelope with his paycheck, then went and cashed that too.

Needless to say the next time I saw him was in court.


----------



## Camden

Green Grass;1793561 said:


> Let it snow!


That's what I'm talkin' about!!! 



qualitycut;1793564 said:


> I'm going to Nashville for a bachelor party and I turned anti snow when shovelers quit showing up. I used to love plowing when there was no shoveling involved . My main profits come in the summer so I'm ready to move on
> 
> Edit. If I had a few people to rely on and do most of the work I wouldn't mind it one bit.


Ahhh that explains it...yeah, employees can make life miserable. I've been very blessed this season to have great guys.



cbservicesllc;1793565 said:


> You haven't been paying attention have you?


I guess not! I don't scroll back through the pages I've missed though so I'm sure that's why I'm not up to speed. I'll try to pay better attention


----------



## SSS Inc.

wintergreen82;1793571 said:


> You could get a person like we just had. Reconciled our business account and there was a check that went thru twice. No big deal just called the bank and they said they'd take care of it. Called back two hours later. Apparently guy scanned the check then took it to a bank and cashed it. Told us he committed fraud. Bank won't back us. Only $90 but honestly who does that and how are they able to? Cops are calling me tomorrow.


How the heck do they get away with that? Do they cash it at a payday loan place or something. No way the bank would let the same check cash twice I wouldn't think. All that effort for $90. If thieves put as much effort into actually working as they do stealing they might actually become something.


----------



## cbservicesllc

wintergreen82;1793571 said:


> You could get a person like we just had. Reconciled our business account and there was a check that went thru twice. No big deal just called the bank and they said they'd take care of it. Called back two hours later. Apparently guy scanned the check then took it to a bank and cashed it. Told us he committed fraud. Bank won't back us. Only $90 but honestly who does that and how are they able to? Cops are calling me tomorrow.


The bank won't back you??? That's ridiculous... so he did a mobile deposit or something and then proceeded to deposit the check? If I read that right?


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1793572 said:


> People not showing up or being late is probably my number 1 hot button; so I can identify with that...
> 
> You? Screwed? I don't believe that for a second...


Yea I don't buy it either.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1793576 said:


> How the heck do they get away with that? Do they cash it at a payday loan place or something. No way the bank would let the same check cash twice I wouldn't think. All that effort for $90. If thieves put as much effort into actually working as they do stealing they might actually become something.


Probably scanned it with his phone then went in and cashed it. Dirty dirty


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1793572 said:


> You? Screwed? I don't believe that for a second...


Normally not an issue for me but next week I lose two very reliable drivers(uncle and Dad) . They are headed to Texas to visit their sister which unfortunately is very ill.

I'm just glad my brothers wife had their baby this week and not next.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1793569 said:


> Somebody is going to get nailed with snow next week. Lots of info showing it.
> 
> Gfs is on top of us. Ecmwf and canadian model are close enough to worry this many days out.
> 
> If it happens I will be screwed as well if that's any comfort.


That will change.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1793581 said:


> That will change.


Yeah, We still haven't had our 12" storm "officially". :laughing::crying::crying:

The problem here is that lots of things are showing a major storm but they just differ a bit on where.

But winter is over for my area anyway.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1793569 said:


> Somebody is going to get nailed with snow next week. Lots of info showing it.
> 
> Gfs is on top of us. Ecmwf and canadian model are close enough to worry this many days out.
> 
> If it happens I will be screwed as well if that's any comfort.


You said winter was over!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1793582 said:


> Yeah, We still haven't had our 12" storm "officially". :laughing::crying::crying:
> 
> The problem here is that lots of things are showing a major storm but they just differ a bit on where.
> 
> But winter is over for my area anyway.


Looks like at least .5 moisture heavier se mn fir Thursday


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wonder if Al will have anything worth calling in about tonight???


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1793582 said:


> Yeah, We still haven't had our 12" storm "officially". :laughing::crying::crying:
> 
> The problem here is that lots of things are showing a major storm but they just differ a bit on where.
> 
> But winter is over for my area anyway.


We haven't had a complete bust this year either!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1793580 said:


> Normally not an issue for me but next week I lose two very reliable drivers(uncle and Dad) . They are headed to Texas to visit their sister which unfortunately is very ill.
> 
> I'm just glad my brothers wife had their baby this week and not next.


That's too bad... hopefully they can make the trip and everything goes off without a hitch


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1793587 said:


> that's too bad... Hopefully they can make the trip and everything goes off without a hitch


x2............


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1793582 said:


> Yeah, We still haven't had our 12" storm "officially". :laughing::crying::crying:
> 
> The problem here is that lots of things are showing a major storm but they just differ a bit on where.
> 
> But winter is over for my area anyway.


I had my 12" storm on February 20th... y'all can keep the next one...


----------



## wintergreen82

cbservicesllc;1793577 said:


> The bank won't back you??? That's ridiculous... so he did a mobile deposit or something and then proceeded to deposit the check? If I read that right?


correct. Will know more tomorrow.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;1793569 said:


> Somebody is going to get nailed with snow next week. Lots of info showing it.
> 
> Gfs is on top of us. Ecmwf and canadian model are close enough to worry this many days out.
> 
> If it happens I will be screwed as well if that's any comfort.


Anything thing after march 31st is all extra $$$$ for me. Let it snow I guess

Went and plowed 2 lots in Brooklyn park along 610, right at an inch.

All other lots south of 694 just got sidewalks and salt .

Did not touch any Res.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1793585 said:


> Wonder if Al will have anything worth calling in about tonight???


Talk about snow piles again.



SnowGuy73;1793586 said:


> We haven't had a complete bust this year either!


I beg to differ. For my little area I can think of a couple for sure.



cbservicesllc;1793587 said:


> That's too bad... hopefully they can make the trip and everything goes off without a hitch


Yeah it sucks(not because of the plowing), Its one of those trips where you know its the last time you see someone and it came out of nowhere. I know it won't be easy for anyone involved. When it comes to family, work can take a back seat so they will be going no matter what.


----------



## cbservicesllc

wintergreen82;1793590 said:


> correct. Will know more tomorrow.


Keep us posted... interesting issue


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

So it seems anything south of 36 doesn't even need salt. The last 3 lots have been dry except a couple puddles


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Latest GFS at 10" now on Monday.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1793595 said:


> Latest GFS at 10" now on Monday.


Your in the bullseye

Edit maybe your a little south. To many lines and colors to see where in mn exactly


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1793595 said:


> Latest GFS at .10" now on Monday.


I fixed it for you


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1793595 said:


> Latest GFS at 10" now on Monday.


It is? (bright blue line = 00 zulu)


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1793598 said:


> It is? (bright blue line = 00 zulu)


http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/displayMod.php?var=gfs_sfc_prcp&hours=hr072hr084hr090hr096hr102hr108hr114


----------



## qualitycut




----------



## qualitycut

The 84 hr - 102 have snow over us

Is the 6hr just for that period and the next 6hr just for that period


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1793600 said:


>


That would explain why MSP is on the lower end... yikes...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1793598 said:


> It is? (bright blue line = 00 zulu)


What the hell..... I just looked.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1793601 said:


> The 84 hr - 102 have snow over us
> 
> *Is the 6hr just for that period and the next 6hr just for that period*


Correct...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1793604 said:


> Correct...


O crap not good then


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1793603 said:


> What the hell..... I just looked.


Only thing I can tell is that the 32 degree line is quite a ways north until late in the day monday... rain/snow mix part II?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

What the heck..... It was 10" when I looked.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1793607 said:


> What the heck..... It was 10" when I looked.


I looked right after you said that and it was what cb had. What was yours set at


----------



## qualitycut

I think my house is going to blow over.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1793607 said:


> What the heck..... It was 10" when I looked.


If you uncheck those 3 boxes next Thursday Fri its at 10 is that what you seen


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1793608 said:


> I looked right after you said that and it was what cb had. What was yours set at


It was at 10:1. I don't even have 12 on the left side of the scale now.

I'm tired. Wish I would just do like the rest of my buddies and let it melt.

We have a hair over an inch, it's crusted over and no longer melting.

Guess we're running more than I was planning.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1793613 said:


> It was at 10:1. I don't even have 12 on the left side of the scale now.
> 
> I'm tired. Wish I would just do like the rest of my buddies and let it melt.
> 
> We have a hair over an inch, it's crusted over and no longer melting.
> 
> Guess we're running more than I was planning.


 It was probably a good call to plow if you have over an inch.

Looking at the temps it won't begin to melt again until tomorrow afternoon. And if theres no sun I wouldnt expect a much of it to melt until Saturday.

The end of the season is what the customer remembers.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If any of you guys sitting up wanna work for about 4-5 hours in Forest Lake, let me know.

Got a sick driver.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1793615 said:


> If any of you guys sitting up wanna work for about 4-5 hours in Forest Lake, let me know.
> 
> Got a sick driver.


 big open lots?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1793615 said:


> If any of you guys sitting up wanna work for about 4-5 hours in Forest Lake, let me know.
> 
> Got a sick driver.


If Quality doesn't, I probably could


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1793617 said:


> If Quality doesn't, I probably could


Headed up ...


----------



## qualitycut

Might have fun plowing again.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1793618 said:


> Headed up ...


That's cool, glad one of us could help


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1793619 said:


> Might have fun plowing again.


That's the thing... it's always more fun when it's not your account


----------



## qualitycut

O and my drive has some snow left and its not slick ar all


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1793622 said:


> O and my drive has some snow left and its not slick ar all


Makes me feel better about not plowing at just a hair under an inch...


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Did you get your **** rapids stuff? I'm headed home


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Now got another driver dealing with a 90 year old that can't find his way home.

He was gonna lead him home. I said no way, call the cops immediately. Guy might be having a stroke, diabetic, whatever.

But now the driver is stuck waiting for cops to help the guy.

Just more stuff to add to the book for this winter.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1793624 said:


> Did you get your **** rapids stuff? I'm headed home


I'm not doing CR if it's at an inch or under.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bedazzled......

They added a BOATLOAD of music to ChainSmokers Radio on Pandora.

Biggest problem listening to it is the mirrors vibrate too much when trying to back up.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1793628 said:


> Bedazzled......
> 
> They added a BOATLOAD of music to ChainSmokers Radio on Pandora.
> 
> Biggest problem listening to it is the mirrors vibrate too much when trying to back up.


That is awesome! 
If they play #Selfie at the Pourhouse this weekend, ill be sure to film it.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1793627 said:


> I'm not doing CR if it's at an inch or under.


Well you guys have a fun evening..... Morning


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Cops showed up to get the old guy. Guess earlier today he was up by Hinckley trying to find his way home.

Sounds like someone needs to have their keys taken away.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Everything froze up solid about 2:30.

Quality can attest to the fact we had the most snow in these parts.

I feel bad for the guys in my area that decided to "let 'er buck".

Those lots are an absolute mess.


----------



## snowman55

just wrapping up salt run. should have started scraping earlier st. paul froze up about 10:30 pm. **** rapids about 2:30 am. surprised so many guys "let er buck"


----------



## qualitycut

I'm at 33 right now my nws hourly shows I should be at 23


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1793635 said:


> I'm at 33 right now my nws hourly shows I should be at 23


Right. We were supposed to drop to 19 and it's still 27.


----------



## qualitycut

Weather on ch 4 said clouds are going to clear soon and then drop. So at least it should be sunny today.


----------



## qualitycut

Ha tenth of an inch of snow at the airport


----------



## qualitycut

Kelsey sobey is an anchor today


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1793640 said:


> Weather on ch 4 said clouds are going to clear soon and then drop. So at least it should be sunny today.


Forecast Discussion said the same.

Just did a bank south of Forest Lake but straight east of the last 3 you helped with.

There was as much snow there as there was at Famous Dave's.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1793643 said:


> Forecast Discussion said the same.
> 
> Just did a bank south of Forest Lake but straight east of the last 3 you helped with.
> 
> There was as much snow there as there was at Famous Dave's.


In vandis heights?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wow. Insta-clear. 20 mminutes ago all clouds. Now, not a cloud insight. Temps are tumbling, down 6 degrees.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1793644 said:


> In vandis heights?


No, south of Forest Lake by 2 miles.


----------



## qualitycut

Marler says rain snow mix Monday and again Wed and Thursday crap!!!
We will get 5 inches Thursday


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Home in time to keep Friday tradition of taking the 12 year old to school, stopping at the bakery on the way.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

wintergreen82;1793571 said:


> You could get a person like we just had. Reconciled our business account and there was a check that went thru twice. No big deal just called the bank and they said they'd take care of it. Called back two hours later. Apparently guy scanned the check then took it to a bank and cashed it. Told us he committed fraud. Bank won't back us. Only $90 but honestly who does that and how are they able to? Cops are calling me tomorrow.


Was his name dustin? Had nasty teeth? Had a shady guy work for me last year I think from your area. Sounds like he made his way around over there


----------



## wintergreen82

jimslawnsnow;1793663 said:


> Was his name dustin? Had nasty teeth? Had a shady guy work for me last year I think from your area. Sounds like he made his way around over there


 his name was Dustin or Justin and you described him to a T. Did he pull something on you?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

wintergreen82;1793669 said:


> his name was Dustin or Justin and you described him to a T. Did he pull something on you?


nothing like that.was like pulling teeth to get him to show up. he had gps on his phone and couldn't read it. he worked 2 snows I think then his phone was disconnected. I just happened to be in roch and met him at the new kwik trip off civic center just before broadway to drop his check off. last I heard from him. didn't trust him. just gave that vibe. not sure how he ended up with the woman he did. shes 7-8 hes a negative 10. dirty clothes too, like he bought them new and wore then for 2 years straight. if he stayed on im sure he would have pulled some crap.


----------



## SnowGuy73

26° clear calm

08:43


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh goodie. I LOVE the NAM!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## Green Grass

Anyone know of where you can dispose of tree limbs around the lake Minnetonka area. I usually used the mulch store.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1793704 said:


>


Hahahahaha..... just think. That says 1.365 (give or take a 1000th of an inch) of water around Wilmar. A 10:1 ratio (what I plowed last night) would be 13.5" of solid, wet, slop.

It was a pain plowing last night, I couldn't imagine 10 x's that much snow.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1793704 said:


>


Is that Mondays precipitation?


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;1793707 said:


> Anyone know of where you can dispose of tree limbs around the lake Minnetonka area. I usually used the mulch store.


There's a place on cty rd10 on the way to Watertown. There's a horse arena right by the road and you go in the back and dump. It's really reasonable and they take anything. We dump our fall clean ups there.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I have a high of 49 for Monday


----------



## TKLAWN

Hahahahaha..... just think. That says 1.365 (give or take a 1000th of an inch) of water around Wilmar. A 10:1 ratio (what I plowed last night) would be 13.5" of solid said:


> The NAM shows mostly rain though doesn't it?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1793719 said:


> The NAM shows mostly rain though doesn't it?


Yeah, it SHOULD be mostly rain, and yeah Jim, that's for Monday.

Looks like (at this time) the same people are getting hit.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just had a large property fall in my lap.

Didn't expect to wake up and see this email this morning.

Now I can dump some more properties I don't want.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1793718 said:


> I have a high of 49 for Monday


46° for me.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1793720 said:


> Yeah, it SHOULD be mostly rain, and yeah Jim, that's for Monday.
> 
> Looks like (at this time) the same people are getting hit.


So you bringing the trailer to Fahey tomorrow.

Ps all the vantages drove fine yesterday.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1793722 said:


> Just had a $18,000 / year property fall in my lap.
> 
> Didn't expect this one at all.
> 
> Guess I'll take it.


So how many pages are you going to write about how it cost you money?


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1793724 said:


> So you bringing the trailer to Fahey tomorrow.
> 
> Ps all the vantages drove fine yesterday.


Just got home from there.

Can't believe the amount of trash!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1793725 said:


> So how many pages are you going to write about how it cost you money?


Ouch...................


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1793726 said:


> Just got home from there.
> 
> Can't believe the amount of trash!


Exactly what I thought. I's pretty obvious that all the Lawn and snow stuff hasn't been used in years and people are just trying to dump it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1793729 said:


> Exactly what I thought. I's pretty obvious that all the Lawn and snow stuff hasn't been used in years and people are just trying to dump it.


That is exactly what I said to myself.

I seen two pieces of my old equipment there too. Haha.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1793725 said:


> So how many pages are you going to write about how it cost you money?


Seven............:crying:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Chance of snow everyday except Monday and cooler temps next week.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1793726 said:


> Just got home from there.
> 
> Can't believe the amount of trash!


Glad I didn't go down there then.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1793736 said:


> Glad I didn't go down there then.


There is three things I'm interested in, but only one that I want.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Where the hell is Hamel?

I have a 2015 silverdao for a "rental" today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green you going tomorrow?


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1793739 said:


> Green you going tomorrow?


No I will watch from home. I will have both kids.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1793741 said:


> No I will watch from home. I will have both kids.


Copy that.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1793703 said:


> Oh goodie. I LOVE the NAM!!


Geez... the dark red line goes like, straight up...


----------



## qualitycut

Well the gfs has Thursdays moisture south if us for now.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1793744 said:


> Geez... the dark red line goes like, straight up...


Nam hasn't been right in a month its ok


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1793747 said:


> Nam hasn't been right in a month its ok


Did you not plow snow last night??


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1793749 said:


> Did you not plow snow last night??


I know I didn't!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1793749 said:


> Did you not plow snow last night??


Ok ok, gfs has a lot more moisture then the nam.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1793752 said:


> Ok ok, gfs has a lot more moisture then the nam.


You plowed?!?!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1793754 said:


> You plowed?!?!


I went up and helped lwnmrr it was fun till he backed into my truck


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1793758 said:


> I went up and helped lwnmrr it was fun till he backed into my truck


Ah, fun........


----------



## wintergreen82

Bank called and the guy cashed it in maple Grove. Our bank is refunding us the money and premier bank is now going after this guy. Thieves work so hard to steal but always get caught.


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1793758 said:


> I went up and helped lwnmrr it was fun till he backed into my truck


You have to be kidding me?!


----------



## qualitycut

wintergreen82;1793760 said:


> Bank called and the guy cashed it in maple Grove. Our bank is refunding us the money and premier bank is now going after this guy. Thieves work so hard to steal but always get caught.


Yea and that's just stupid, only way not to is someone who doesn't keep very good track of things which I know plenty that don't. Did he at least try to change the check number?


----------



## SnowGuy73

wintergreen82;1793760 said:


> Bank called and the guy cashed it in maple Grove. Our bank is refunding us the money and premier bank is now going after this guy. Thieves work so hard to steal but always get caught.


That's good.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1793761 said:


> You have to be kidding me?!


:crying:

:laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

wintergreen82;1793760 said:


> Bank called and the guy cashed it in maple Grove. Our bank is refunding us the money and premier bank is now going after this guy. Thieves work so hard to steal but always get caught.


Wait.... he drove from Rochester to Maple Grove to cash a "bogus" $90 check?


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1793764 said:


> :crying:
> 
> :laughing:


Well it wouldn't surprise me if it did actually happen.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1793761 said:


> You have to be kidding me?!


And yeah, he's kidding. I didn't back into anything last night!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1793766 said:


> Well it wouldn't surprise me if it did actually happen.


Oh, and a follow up, listened to that Pandora station all night last night.

Better than SXM 51 or 52 IMO.

Also, you can listen to Evolution 101.7 out of Boston on iHeartRadio


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1793766 said:


> Well it wouldn't surprise me if it did actually happen.


Lol that's why I said it, very believable.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1793769 said:


> Lol that's why I said it, very believable.


Dang, it really is that bad... isn't it??


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1793768 said:


> Oh, and a follow up, listened to that Pandora station all night last night.
> 
> Better than SXM 51 or 52 IMO.
> 
> Also, you can listen to Evolution 101.7 out of Boston on iHeartRadio


I have it on right now, bumps pretty hard in my beats headphones. Makes me want to get subs, amp, deck, etc in my truck so I can hook my phone up. That'll make plowing next week more enjoyable.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1793771 said:


> I have it on right now, bumps pretty hard in my beats headphones. Makes me want to get subs, amp, deck, etc in my truck so I can hook my phone up. That'll make plowing next week more enjoyable.


I had a '94 Dodge Ram regular cab that I bought new, the first one that was on the lot when they switch to that body style. I would have been, oh, 23, 24.

That summer I put $6,000 into the stereo. Had 4 subs, 3 amps, 10 disc CD changer, 12 regular speakers, a Cap, all custom mounted cause I worked at Waldochs in Forest Lake at the time so we used scrap fabric and scrap pieces of fake wall.

You could hear it clearly from 2 blocks away. I miss that stereo.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1793774 said:


> I had a '94 Dodge Ram regular cab that I bought new, the first one that was on the lot when they switch to that body style. I would have been, oh, 23, 24.
> 
> That summer I put $6,000 into the stereo. Had 4 subs, 3 amps, 10 disc CD changer, 12 regular speakers, a Cap, all custom mounted cause I worked at Waldochs in Forest Lake at the time so we used scrap fabric and scrap pieces of fake wall.
> 
> You could hear it clearly from 2 blocks away. I miss that stereo.


Unless I had lots of money to blow, I couldnt see myself spending anywhere near that on a stereo system.


----------



## wintergreen82

LwnmwrMan22;1793765 said:


> Wait.... he drove from Rochester to Maple Grove to cash a "bogus" $90 check?


I guess so. Did it at a premier bank. He scanned it then went in and cashed it. Didn't change anything on the check.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sooooooo.... what's the problem with these two pictures??


----------



## qualitycut

Had subs in highschool used to bump south park mexicans lol. How times have changed


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

wintergreen82;1793776 said:


> I guess so. Did it at a premier bank. He scanned it then went in and cashed it. Didn't change anything on the check.


He would have spent $30 just in gas. :laughing:


----------



## cbservicesllc

wintergreen82;1793760 said:


> Bank called and the guy cashed it in maple Grove. Our bank is refunding us the money and premier bank is now going after this guy. Thieves work so hard to steal but always get caught.


That's good they've got it figured out for you


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1793775 said:


> Unless I had lots of money to blow, I couldnt see myself spending anywhere near that on a stereo system.


I did. Living at home, working the lawn work for cash, working the other job in the winter. Most money I ever had to just blow (obviously).


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hi moisture plus temps below freezing?



LwnmwrMan22;1793777 said:


> Sooooooo.... what's the problem with these two pictures??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1793783 said:


> Hi moisture plus temps below freezing?


DING DING DING!!! WE HAVE A WINNER!!!

Or maybe a loser, depends on which side of winter being over you're on.

Must be why the NAM is having such a hard time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

And this would explain why the GFS is lower in snow, even with such a large precip shield.

And man... I'm sure close to that line....... again.


----------



## qualitycut

That's the lowest times during that time though correct? What about the highest temps?


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1793767 said:


> And yeah, he's kidding. I didn't back into anything last night!!!


It's a miracle!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1793787 said:


> That's the lowest times during that time though correct? What about the highest temps?


That's what the computers think it'll be doing at 7 pm Monday evening.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Here you go Jim, just came in I guess.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1793797 said:


> Here you go Jim, just came in I guess.


Even has your tow mirrors.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1793794 said:


> That's what the computers think it'll be doing at 7 pm Monday evening.


O I thought for each period you can click high or low for temps


----------



## Polarismalibu

Stacy has way more snow on the ground then I expected


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1793801 said:


> Stacy has way more snow on the ground then I expected


You southerners don't listen to me. Same thing quality said last night when he came up to help plow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

What I don't understand is why the NAM lines on the METEO go straight up???

Is there more to come in the next run? Did it stop calculating the run right in the middle of the moisture?

Did it go nuts trying to calculate how much snow it thinks we are going to get, and rather type out "we're screwed" it just stopped making a line??

There are SO MANY QUESTIONS that I have.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1793807 said:


> What I don't understand is why the NAM lines on the METEO go straight up???
> 
> Is there more to come in the next run? Did it stop calculating the run right in the middle of the moisture?
> 
> Did it go nuts trying to calculate how much snow it thinks we are going to get, and rather type out "we're screwed" it just stopped making a line??
> 
> There are SO MANY QUESTIONS that I have.


Probably went nuts and didn't know what to do.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1793807 said:


> What I don't understand is why the NAM lines on the METEO go straight up???
> 
> Is there more to come in the next run? Did it stop calculating the run right in the middle of the moisture?
> 
> Did it go nuts trying to calculate how much snow it thinks we are going to get, and rather type out "we're screwed" it just stopped making a line??
> 
> There are SO MANY QUESTIONS that I have.


Isnt the NAM a 60 hour run? So next run we'll see 6 more hours of that line going up and hopefully peaking at some point...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1793810 said:


> Isnt the NAM a 60 hour run? So next run we'll see 6 more hours of that line going up and hopefully peaking at some point...


Thought ot was 84 hr


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1793812 said:


> Thought ot was 84 hr


Yah, 84.......


----------



## NorthernProServ

From NWS DLH

FIXED IT


----------



## qualitycut

I'm more worried about Wed-Thu


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1793819 said:


> I'm more worried about Wed-Thu


Only for personal reasons, of which you don't have to worry.


----------



## qualitycut

Now that auction only shows 8 pages. Thought the other day it had 19


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1793823 said:


> Only for personal reasons, of which you don't have to worry.


Huh????????


----------



## qualitycut

Lwnmrr I see you got you your high bid in already.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1793812 said:


> Thought ot was 84 hr


Oops... then I have no explanation... must have freaked out like lwnmwrman said...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1793830 said:


> Oops... then I have no explanation... must have freaked out like lwnmwrman said...


Didn't the same one say 7 inches in an hour on the last snowfall also?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1793824 said:


> Now that auction only shows 8 pages. Thought the other day it had 19


3 different selling rings.


----------



## cbservicesllc

cbservicesllc;1793830 said:


> Oops... then I have no explanation... must have freaked out like lwnmwrman said...


Disregard... the 84 hours is the end of the meteogram for the NAM... I must not have counted from 12z for the NAM 12z run...


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1793834 said:


> 3 different selling rings.


Yea I just finally figured it out. Debating on going only thing I NEED is the bed edger and the tamper.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1793836 said:


> Yea I just finally figured it out. Debating on going only thing I NEED is the bed edger and the tamper.


Same thing minus the tamper... plus if I could get a steal on one of those 8' containments at the end of the season...


----------



## Greenery

I was eyeballing an Edger also. Theres probably a hundred others doing the same.


----------



## qualitycut

You think the bank will take 5 1 dollar bills my dog pooped out


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1793838 said:


> I was eyeballing an Edger also. Theres probably a hundred others doing the same.


You guys will have to go at it without me.

Bank said no way after the winter I had.

Honestly, I was somewhat hoping they would say that.

I'm not going, I'll check when it's over. Don't want to get down there and that JD 1600 goes for $9,500 or something.


----------



## Greenery

You didn't actually dig through dog shat for 5 bucks did You?


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1793840 said:


> You guys will have to go at it without me.
> 
> Bank said no way after the winter I had.
> 
> Honestly, I was somewhat hoping they would say that.
> 
> I'm not going, I'll check when it's over. Don't want to get down there and that JD 1600 goes for $9,500 or something.


I am going to sit on my couch and bid a couple bucks on a JRCO dethatcher That I don't need but if I can get for under $50 with fees I will pick it up and maybe a couple other little things.


----------



## BossPlow614

Green Grass;1793844 said:


> I am going to sit on my couch and bid a couple bucks on a JRCO dethatcher That I don't need but if I can get for under $50 with fees I will pick it up and maybe a couple other little things.


What time does the auction end?


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1793841 said:


> You didn't actually dig through dog shat for 5 bucks did You?


Haha no the other day my dog got into my bag of ones and had some torn up but didn't think he ate any, today was out picking up poop and there was money laying all over back there. Should have found a homeless guy and told him if he picked up the poop he can keep any money he finds. Its all in the trash now


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1793844 said:


> I am going to sit on my couch and bid a couple bucks on a JRCO dethatcher That I don't need but if I can get for under $50 with fees I will pick it up and maybe a couple other little things.


Can you live bid online or is it just bidding before the auction starts.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1793847 said:


> Can you live bid online or is it just bidding before the auction starts.


You can bid live. I have a Proxibid number. Another reason I'm not going to watch.


----------



## Green Grass

BossPlow614;1793845 said:


> What time does the auction end?


online 16 hours and 10 minutes.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1793848 said:


> You can bid live. I have a Proxibid number. Another reason I'm not going to watch.


That is why I will do it before and what happens happens. If i bid live I will spend to much.


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1793845 said:


> What time does the auction end?


When the last item is sold.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1793849 said:


> online 16 hours and 10 minutes.


So then how is it live if it ends then?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1793851 said:


> When the last item is sold.


Guess probably the case, huh?


----------



## unit28

NAM at 4-6 Monday

what it said before yesterday too


----------



## qualitycut

Only thing that worries me about online is every auction I have been to you just grab what you bought and no one checks to see if you actually bought it


----------



## SnowGuy73

If anyone needs a 46" jrco rake I have one ill sell. 

Its about three years old, only used one season.


----------



## qualitycut

This is why the nam was so high.
The Minnesota Forecaster
Yesterday at 6:40pm*
Earlier this afternoon, MSP reported snowfall rates of an inch per snowflake


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1793856 said:


> If anyone needs a 46" jrco rake I have one ill sell.
> 
> Its about three years old, only used one season.


How much? ......


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1793856 said:


> If anyone needs a 46" jrco rake I have one ill sell.
> 
> Its about three years old, only used one season.


price?????


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1793858 said:


> How much? ......


Rake only, no mount. Ill post a picture, I'm here now.


----------



## BossPlow614

Green Grass;1793859 said:


> price?????


I have dibs


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1793862 said:


>


Make me an offer.


----------



## Green Grass

BossPlow614;1793861 said:


> I have dibs


Brothers before fancy pants 

you can have first shot.


----------



## qualitycut

O a little pre auction action going on here


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1793863 said:


> Make me an offer.


Does it have all the tines?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1793864 said:


> Brothers before fancy pants
> 
> you can have first shot.


Hahahahah.

Now children!


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1793866 said:


> Does it have all the tines?


Yes, it does.


----------



## BossPlow614

snowguy73;1793868 said:


> yes, it does.


$75. ..........


----------



## qualitycut

76.................


----------



## qualitycut

I may have a mount for one


----------



## Green Grass

100...........


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1793871 said:


> I may have a mount for one


Mount for which mower?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sorry I said anything.......


----------



## BossPlow614

Snow, ill pick it up tonight for $100.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1793798 said:


> Even has your tow mirrors.


I like my 14 better. Painted grill instead of chrome. Waiting to sign papers with finance person


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1793873 said:


> Mount for which mower?


Ummm might not work was from a ferris zero


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1793874 said:


> Sorry I said anything.......


PM sent with real offer


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1793876 said:


> I like my 14 better. Painted grill instead of chrome. Waiting to sign papers with finance person


pictures or it didn't happen!!


----------



## qualitycut

I had a buddy weld a custom one on my walk behind to add some weight to the front.


----------



## Green Grass

novak updated for monday


----------



## qualitycut

I know I have a handle for one


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1793883 said:


> I know I have a handle for one


who uses those??


----------



## unit28

best chance for a footer


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1793884 said:


> who uses those??


That's why it's in the garage.
I liked it when using it on a zero turn


----------



## jimslawnsnow

New


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1793888 said:


> New


Very Nice!!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Old


----------



## qualitycut

Just need some running boards to cover up that frame and won't look bad for a Chevy
Congrats by the way


----------



## BossPlow614

Lmn, turn to SXM 52, it is the live broadcast from Ultra which just started. The Chainsmokers are performing now.


----------



## qualitycut

That's one thing I never understood is why those frames look so low


----------



## Greenery

Sharp truck

And I agree I'd rather have it blacked out instead of chrome.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1793891 said:


> Just need some running boards to cover up that frame and won't look bad for a Chevy


Running boards, bed liner, mud flap and bed rail protector to be installed next week. Also the protectant package


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1793878 said:


> PM sent with real offer


I didn't get a pm.....


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1793895 said:


> Running boards, bed liner, mud flap and bed rail protector to be installed next week. Also the protectant package


Nice, does it have nav and stuff ?


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1793897 said:


> I didn't get a pm.....


Yea his real offer was 0


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1793888 said:


> New


Nice!!!

Congrats!

What kind of blade you putting on it?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1793899 said:


> Yea his real offer was 0


Haha!

Craigslist it is!


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1793897 said:


> I didn't get a pm.....


Did you get mine?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1793897 said:


> I didn't get a pm.....


interesting shows it sent.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1793895 said:


> Running boards, bed liner, mud flap and bed rail protector to be installed next week. Also the protectant package


Sprayed liner?


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1793902 said:


> Did you get mine?


Negative, none!


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1793903 said:


> interesting shows it sent.


Of you send from mobile and you don't put a title it won't actually send it


----------



## qualitycut

Why don't we all just meet at the Kod and decide who gets to buy it


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1793907 said:


> Why don't we all just meet at the Kod and decide who gets to buy it


Best idea yet!


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1793906 said:


> Of you send from mobile and you don't put a title it won't actually send it


sitting on my computer.

Snow I will send you a FB message.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1793908 said:


> Best idea yet!


The gf is gone till Monday so figured why not


----------



## SnowGuy73

Its shows I have them now, the pop up thing but I cant open them.

Could be my dumb phone too. I will restart my phone while I'm at dinner here and get back to you...


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1793905 said:


> Negative, none!


Damn it! I put a title in the msg too. Pm me ur number please.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1793910 said:


> The gf is gone till Monday so figured why not


Nice!........


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1793910 said:


> The gf is gone till Monday so figured why not


I don't think I can bring my kids.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1793909 said:


> sitting on my computer.
> 
> Snow I will send you a FB message.


Hmm if you put a title it should have then


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1793914 said:


> I don't think I can bring my kids.


We can probably pay one of the strippers to baby sit, they are all single moms


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1793898 said:


> Nice, does it have nav and stuff ?


No. Been quite a bit more


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1793900 said:


> Nice!!!
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> What kind of blade you putting on it?


None right now. Will have a mount for boss if my dodge is down for any reason


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Did extended warranty and they got my finance down just over 1% lower than what it was. Hope to pay off sooner than later and get another. Still keep this one if its good


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1793888 said:


> New


Congrats!! Gotta love a black truck! You should consider a wideout for it!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1793919 said:


> None right now. Will have a mount for boss if my dodge is down for any reason


Nice. Hopefully you don't have to cut up the front end to mount it......... Damn gm's!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamel is alive, atleast on Facebook. 

Green got your message too.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1793923 said:


> Nice. Hopefully you don't have to cut up the front end to mount it......... Damn gm's!


Damn I hope not. Did you?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1793922 said:


> Congrats!! Gotta love a black truck! You should consider a wideout for it!


But they are so damn high.plus I have 2 boss v's of which I only use one


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1793926 said:


> Damn I hope not. Did you?


I know blizzard you do and possibly Boss.

Oh no.... Mine is not used for work, toy only.

Haha.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1793926 said:


> Damn I hope not. Did you?


On the Ford's the plastic air damn needs to be cut. Not a big deal


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1793928 said:


> I know blizzard you do and possibly Boss.
> 
> Oh no.... Mine is not used for work, toy only.
> 
> Haha.


Would be a boss most likely since I have 2 now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1793916 said:


> We can probably pay one of the strippers to baby sit, they are all single moms


Nice.........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Did they do #selfie yet???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OMG look at the GFS on the METEO now...

At least ABRA called and said my truck should be ready Monday.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

So where's all this snow suppose hit? And when?


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1793932 said:


> Did they do #selfie yet???


Yep! You missed it. Their performance just ended.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1793933 said:


> OMG look at the GFS on the METEO now...
> 
> At least ABRA called and said my truck should be ready Monday.


I only see 2.5


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1793935 said:


> Yep! You missed it. Their performance just ended.


I was listeningnup until 5 minutes ago.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1793937 said:


> I only see 2.5


Right, but it's in an hour, like I had last night.

Plus it's after dark.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1793840 said:


> You guys will have to go at it without me.
> 
> Bank said no way after the winter I had.
> 
> Honestly, I was somewhat hoping they would say that.
> 
> I'm not going, I'll check when it's over. Don't want to get down there and that JD 1600 goes for $9,500 or something.


So you're bailing on me then??


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1793940 said:


> So you're bailing on me then??


You buying breakfast?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Locals are talking rain snow mix for monday... For now!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak is turning into what he used to make fun of...... "major storm Monday", with no other information!

Clown.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dr. Novak and Minnesota Forecaster!


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1793952 said:


> Dr. Novak and Minnesota Forecaster!


Catch it while you can^^^^^:laughing:


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1793947 said:


> You buying breakfast?


Sure why not.

I'm going for entertainment purposes only.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1793953 said:


> Catch it while you can^^^^^:laughing:


I had to..... I mean come on!


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1793954 said:


> Sure why not.
> 
> I'm going for entertainment purposes only.


Same. I'm still not 100% on going but I most likely will.


----------



## unit28

better pay attention to this time frame...
some good info depicted here


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1793962 said:


> better pay attention to this time frame...
> some good info depicted here


Umm..... I don't see a time.


----------



## unit28

While snow is a good bet to the west and
north on monday. Some models show hefty snowfall totals from the 
dakotas into west central or nwrn mn. Nam is an outlier...too fast 
and too far north. Other deterministic models are a bit slower... 
Which would allow for the potential of elevated storms into sern mn 
and wisc. Moisture is lacking in the low levels. Would not be 
surprised if there are some dew points in the mid and upper 40s. 
Winds will be very strong on the backside of the storm. If temps are 
slightly cooler than forecast for monday...snow would be the 
prevalent form of precip in west central and central mn...and 
blowing snow and near blizzard conditions could develop. Definitely 
something that needs to be watched.


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;1793969 said:


> Umm..... I don't see a time.


oooo/102UTC


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1793969 said:


> Umm..... I don't see a time.


all the colors and lines I can hardly find Minnesota.


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1793971 said:


> oooo/102UTC


That helps..


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1793972 said:


> all the colors and lines I can hardly find Minnesota.


Agreed.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green you get my PM?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1793977 said:


> Green you get my PM?


Negative...


----------



## SnowGuy73

...........................................


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1793978 said:


> Negative...


What the hell?!?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1793980 said:


> What the hell?!?


I will just message you via Facebook then I guess.....


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1793980 said:


> What the hell?!?


The have to read and approve our PM first


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1793982 said:


> The have to read and approve our PM first


Yup, I got them both and replied to both of you.

I also just replied to your facebook message.


----------



## unit28

took the precip map and just overlaid it

taking the same track as Thursday {the precurser storm}


----------



## unit28

nOVAK jumped on the NAM...again?
NWS said it was an outlier


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1793985 said:


> took the precip map and just overlaid it
> 
> taking the same track as Thursday {the precurser storm}


What Thursday? Last or next?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1793989 said:


> What Thursday? Last or next?


LAst thursday.


----------



## qualitycut

Nevermind I forgot yesterday was Thursday


----------



## qualitycut

Sss at the auction tomorrow thought you might be interested


----------



## Drakeslayer

SnowGuy73;1793980 said:


> What the hell?!?


I think you need to have a minimum of 10 posts to be able to pm.

Never mind...I see you have 10,000.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1793992 said:


> Sss at the auction tomorrow thought you might be interested


that might be to high tech for him!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1793992 said:


> Sss at the auction tomorrow thought you might be interested


Couple coats of paint and we might have something there. Good Sod roller. 


Green Grass;1793997 said:


> that might be to high tech for him!


You're right! We still use a hand roller, otherwise we offer a textured look.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1793992 said:


> Sss at the auction tomorrow thought you might be interested


Saw that today and thought of him.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1793995 said:


> I think you need to have a minimum of 10 posts to be able to pm.
> 
> Never mind...I see you have 10,000.


Hahahahah!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1794003 said:


> Saw that today and thought of him.


You going tomorrow?


----------



## qualitycut

So why do they only let you bid until the auction starts but then also have live bidding?


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1794008 said:


> So why do they only let you bid until the auction starts but then also have live bidding?


For people who can't make the live bidding gives them a chance to get in there max bid.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1794008 said:


> So why do they only let you bid until the auction starts but then also have live bidding?


Because they aren't as sophisticated as Ritchie Brothers and the other big auctions. Its pretty hard to run an auction live and on the internet especially with small items I would think. The only way to possibly win is to put in your absolute max bid......Right? Ritchie you can bid right along with the crowd. You're on site and think you're the only one bidding and the guys says "internet" and your dozer is headed to mexico. :laughing:

Edit: I have to quit getting distracted when posting. By the time I do someone else chimed in.


----------



## NorthernProServ

unit28;1793988 said:


> nOVAK jumped on the NAM...again?
> NWS said it was an outlier


Looks like it, looks to be the only one that far north.

Maybe this winter is taking a toll on him?


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1794010 said:


> For people who can't make the live bidding gives them a chance to get in there max bid.


That makes sense.


----------



## SSS Inc.

So, what will those tow behind Toro debris blowers go for? Are they more powerful than a Billy goat blower? I have been looking at those buffalo turbine blowers for a while for parking lots.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1794005 said:


> You going tomorrow?


Pretty sure I am.

You?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1794012 said:


> Because they aren't as sophisticated as Ritchie Brothers and the other big auctions. Its pretty hard to run an auction live and on the internet especially with small items I would think. The only way to possibly win is to put in your absolute max bid......Right? Ritchie you can bid right along with the crowd. You're on site and think you're the only one bidding and the guys says "internet" and your dozer is headed to mexico. :laughing:
> 
> Edit: I have to quit getting distracted when posting. By the time I do someone else chimed in.


Fahey used to be like that too, I thought they still were......


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1794016 said:


> So, what will those tow behind Toro debris blowers go for? Are they more powerful than a Billy goat blower? I have been looking at those buffalo turbine blowers for a while for parking lots.


Yes, but not as concentrated as billy goat.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1794020 said:


> Yes, but not as concentrated as billy goat.


The air being discharged that is.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1794018 said:


> Pretty sure I am.
> 
> You?


Undecided depends on how the cocktails go down. Is there like 3-400 people there


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1794016 said:


> So, what will those tow behind Toro debris blowers go for? Are they more powerful than a Billy goat blower? I have been looking at those buffalo turbine blowers for a while for parking lots.


I've seen them used at the golf course and they are pretty impressive with blowing leaves


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1794027 said:


> Undecided depends on how the cocktails go down. Is there like 3-400 people there


There's a large crowd normally.


----------



## qualitycut

I just wish it wasn't an hr away.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1794032 said:


> I just wish it wasn't an hr away.


Tell me about it. For the first 11 years it was in new Prague, 15 minutes from me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yuhas doesn't think 60° is possible Sunday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

He's talking about sun screen for tomorrow..... What a toad.


----------



## SnowGuy73

100% of rain and thunder turning to a couple inches of snow.


----------



## qualitycut

Do they do it in order that is online?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1794039 said:


> Do they do it in order that is online?


They should. Ring two normally starts about 15 minutes after 1, and 3 15 minutes after ring 2


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1794040 said:


> They should. Ring two normally starts about 15 minutes after 1, and 3 15 minutes after ring 2


15 min after its over like a break in between


----------



## qualitycut

Man still no Hamel


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1794043 said:


> Man still no Hamel


That is a little strange. Didn't he make one post about how bad his day was and then vanished again?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1794042 said:


> 15 min after its over like a break in between


I meant ring one starts at 08:30, ring two at 08:45....... And then they go until the end.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1794045 said:


> That is a little strange. Didn't he make one post about how bad his day was and then vanished again?


Yea and he was on here a lot. Maybe his wife said he spent to much time on here


----------



## SSS Inc.

It doesn't matter how many times I see it but Slap Shot is still one of my favorite movies. Old time hockey!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1794043 said:


> Man still no Hamel


He was on facebook around dinner time tonight. He commented on a picture I posted.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1794051 said:


> Yea and he was on here a lot. Maybe his wife said he spent to much time on here


Hahahahah. Does that happen to guys?


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1794043 said:


> Man still no Hamel





SSS Inc.;1794045 said:


> That is a little strange. Didn't he make one post about how bad his day was and then vanished again?


Wonder if I should check on him.


----------



## TKLAWN

Man, Ellen is really struggling with her "t's tonight.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1794051 said:


> Yea and he was on here a lot. Maybe his wife said he spent to much time on here


He kinda came out of nowhere with 100 posts a day in a quest to beat Canada. He was pretty irregular in the past.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1794050 said:


> I meant ring one starts at 08:30, ring two at 08:45....... And then they go until the end.


So they have to auctions going at once im confused now. I was trying to figure out if I ended up going when to go for the stuff i want


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1794052 said:


> It doesn't matter how many times I see it but Slap Shot is still one of my favorite movies. Old time hockey!


Very good movie! my wife just told me she has never seen it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1794057 said:


> Man, Ellen is really struggling with her "t's tonight.


Can't stand it..... Had to switch to 9


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1794059 said:


> So they have to auctions going at once im confused now. I was trying to figure out if I ended up going when to go for the stuff i want


they have 3 rings going at once


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1794059 said:


> So they have to auctions going at once im confused now. I was trying to figure out if I ended up going when to go for the stuff i want


You better just show up tomorrow.

One auction, three selling rings. Otherwise the auction would go until like 21:00.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1794060 said:


> Very good movie! my wife just told me she has never seen it.


She'll probably hate it like my wife. I own it but only watch it when its on tv, like right now.


----------



## qualitycut

Aghh ok I was wondering that would take forever. Every auction I go to has just started at one thing and kept going. Do they hand out something that lets you know what's in what binder. Sorry for all the dumb questions


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1794067 said:


> Aghh ok I was wondering that would take forever. Every auction I go to has just started at one thing and kept going. Do they hand out something that lets you know what's in what binder. Sorry for all the dumb questions


Binder?????????


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1794066 said:


> She'll probably hate it like my wife. I own it but only watch it when its on tv, like right now.


maybe that is why she went to bed :laughing::laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1794068 said:


> Binder?????????


Haha I was thinking 3 ring binder don't ask


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1794069 said:


> maybe that is why she went to bed :laughing::laughing:


Haha! Nice.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1794070 said:


> Haha I was thinking 3 ring binder don't ask


Ya, I'm not sure what you're talking about.

Haha.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Quality, If you want things in multiple rings you will either be running around like I have done in the past or get caught trying to bid on one thing in ring one while what you really need is going for cheap in ring two. Everything will bring big money tomorrow except the odd ball stuff. If its something everyone would use good luck getting a deal. :crying:

I however totally screwed up at Ritchie brothers the other day. Bought our truck and took off. There were some ridiculous deals on things we could use and I never even looked. Like lawnmwr said, if you don't go its best not to luck.


----------



## qualitycut

I only see slap shot 2 on tv was it on before


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1794074 said:


> I only see slap shot 2 on tv was it on before


yes it was.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1794070 said:


> Haha I was thinking 3 ring binder don't ask


Sounds like you need some sleep. Will be there tomorrow. Hopefully with a trailer. The little one I want to bring is stuck in the shed behind a truck with dead batteries. Someone left something on. Have charger on it.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1794073 said:


> Quality, If you want things in multiple rings you will either be running around like I have done in the past or get caught trying to bid on one thing in ring one while what you really need is going for cheap in ring two. Everything will bring big money tomorrow except the odd ball stuff. If its something everyone would use good luck getting a deal. :crying:
> 
> I however totally screwed up at Ritchie brothers the other day. Bought our truck and took off. There were some ridiculous deals on things we could use and I never even looked. Like lawnmwr said, if you don't go its best not to luck.


it looks like there where some things at RB that went cheep and some was really expensive.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1794069 said:


> maybe that is why she went to bed :laughing::laughing:


My wife hates it so much she left me with three kids and went to wisconsin. Won't see her until Sunday. 
And Spring hockey starts tomorrow.

****Slap Shot II is the dumbest movie I have ever seen and I'm two minutes in.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Drinking mtn dew probably isn't the best before trying to sleep


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1794073 said:


> Quality, If you want things in multiple rings you will either be running around like I have done in the past or get caught trying to bid on one thing in ring one while what you really need is going for cheap in ring two. Everything will bring big money tomorrow except the odd ball stuff. If its something everyone would use good luck getting a deal. :crying:
> 
> I however totally screwed up at Ritchie brothers the other day. Bought our truck and took off. There were some ridiculous deals on things we could use and I never even looked. Like lawnmwr said, if you don't go its best not to luck.


Yea nothing I really need everything I would buy I'm sure everyone else wants as well.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1794079 said:


> Drinking mtn dew probably isn't the best before trying to sleep


Ah, its all in your head!


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1794078 said:


> My wife hates it so much she left me with three kids and went to wisconsin. Won't see her until Sunday.
> And Spring hockey starts tomorrow.
> 
> ****Slap Shot II is the dumbest movie I have ever seen and I'm teo minutes in.


first time I have seen it


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1794080 said:


> Yea nothing I really need everything I would buy I'm sure everyone else wants as well.


That's normally how it goes.


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1794079 said:


> Drinking mtn dew probably isn't the best before trying to sleep


I can do that and go to sleep.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1794079 said:


> Drinking mtn dew probably isn't the best before trying to sleep


My problem is my schedule is so messed up I go to bed about 3-4 am so getting up at 7 ain't happening. Trying to get it back to normal next Thursday I need to be to the airport at 430am


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1794085 said:


> I can do that and go to sleep.


I'm that way with coffee.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1794080 said:


> Yea nothing I really need everything I would buy I'm sure everyone else wants as well.


Auctions are still fun. Keep you eyes open for a deal. We have a pretty good track record of nabbing things we "could" use for about a third of its value. We are also ok just leaving. RB's is fun for watching big equipment roll though.



Green Grass;1794082 said:


> first time I have seen it


Me too, they are way overdoing it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Speaking of bed.....


----------



## OC&D

My wife loves Slapshot, but she's also a huge hockey fan.

I've never seen Slapshot 2.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1794088 said:


> Auctions are still fun. Keep you eyes open for a deal. We have a pretty good track record of nabbing things we "could" use for about a third of its value. We are also ok just leaving. RB's is fun for watching big equipment roll though.
> 
> Me too, they are way overdoing it.


Yea I usually leave with something that I don't really need and get a deal on but usually smaller items like a pressure washer.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1794090 said:


> My wife loves Slapshot, but she's also a huge hockey fan.
> 
> I've never seen Slapshot 2.


So far don't bother. The swearing is really forced and seems out of place. Nothing about it seems natural like the first one. 
* out of *****


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1794088 said:


> Auctions are still fun. Keep you eyes open for a deal. We have a pretty good track record of nabbing things we "could" use for about a third of its value. We are also ok just leaving.


Yep. At this point I only see auctions as an opportunity to get something that would be convenient or nice to have if I can get it for the right price. I just upgraded my welding machine for minimal dollars on an online auction. I just happened to check the site about 20 minutes before the auction ended. I bought the welder for about 1/4 of what it cost new.

I've got a buddy that supplements his income substantially buying and selling at different auctions. You have to know what you're doing though.....


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1794092 said:


> So far don't bother. The swearing is really forced and seems out of place. Nothing about it seems natural like the first one.
> * out of *****


Noted. The original is such a classic, I'd rather not taint it with a crappy sequel.


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;1794085 said:


> I can do that and go to sleep.


It will catch up with you at some point.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1794091 said:


> Yea I usually leave with something that I don't really need and get a deal on but usually smaller items like a pressure washer.


Same, that way I feel like I came for a reason.


----------



## Camden

Hey if any of you are going to that auction I'll pay you to buy and bring back that JRCO thatcher. I'm willing to spend $200 for it and an extra $50 for you to haul it back and store it until I pick it up. I'll Paypal you the cash whenever you ask for it or I can just give you cash when I pick it up. (I'd be willing to spend more if it wasn't bent up) Let me know!


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1794094 said:


> Yep. At this point I only see auctions as an opportunity to get something that would be convenient or nice to have if I can get it for the right price. I just upgraded my welding machine for minimal dollars on an online auction. I just happened to check the site about 20 minutes before the auction ended. I bought the welder for about 1/4 of what it cost new.
> 
> I've got a buddy that supplements his income substantially buying and selling at different auctions. You have to know what you're doing though.....


Online auctions are a good time. I'm working on a few things on k bid. I know I know. I don't like them either. I found out once I was bidding against a k bid employee. :laughing: They won the auction and called me the next day to see if I still wanted it. I said the only way I'm buying it is if I deal directly with the owner which we did for about 4 grand less.  I wish I had my phone conversation with the k bid guy recorded because I got him to admit what they did.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1794095 said:


> Noted. The original is such a classic, I'd rather not taint it with a crappy sequel.


So far its more of a re-make unless the Hanson brothers had three kids that look just like them.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1794085 said:


> I can do that and go to sleep.


If I'm tired enough I could. If I get over tired I'm not sleeping. Just hoping I'm not laying here til 2-3 am and needing to get up early


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1794100 said:


> So far its more of a re-make unless the Hanson brothers had three kids that look just like them.


nice right hook!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;1794098 said:


> Hey if any of you are going to that auction I'll pay you to buy and bring back that JRCO thatcher. I'm willing to spend $200 for it and an extra $50 for you to haul it back and store it until I pick it up. I'll Paypal you the cash whenever you ask for it or I can just give you cash when I pick it up. (I'd be willing to spend more if it wasn't bent up) Let me know!


That's my limit for it as well. I'm betting 300 others will be wanting it too


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1794103 said:


> That's my limit for it as well. I'm betting 300 others will be wanting it too


What size the 52 or 48


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1794104 said:


> What size the 52 or 48


Looks like a 48 but it's bent up pretty good. I have a guy who can straighten it out.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1794105 said:


> Looks like a 48 but it's bent up pretty good. I have a guy who can straighten it out.


They have one of each


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;1794105 said:


> Looks like a 48 but it's bent up pretty good. I have a guy who can straighten it out.


there are 3 different ones


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1794106 said:


> They have one of each


Oh? I only saw one. I would prefer the bigger one. Are you going?


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;1794108 said:


> Oh? I only saw one. I would prefer the bigger one. Are you going?


lot 6810......


----------



## qualitycut

O I only seen a 46 and 60


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1794108 said:


> Oh? I only saw one. I would prefer the bigger one. Are you going?


I'm on the fence pm me your number and if I do I will let you know


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1794104 said:


> What size the 52 or 48


46. I think they come in 36,46 &60. I need a couple. 46&60


----------



## Camden

Green Grass;1794109 said:


> lot 6810......


That is EXACTLY the one I want...60". I'll go $400-450 on that.

Quality - I'll PM you now, thanks.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Man the casino buffet is so good late at night


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;1794114 said:


> Man the casino buffet is so good late at night


Absolutely! Is it seafood night? That's the best.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;1794113 said:


> That is EXACTLY the one I want...60". I'll go $400-450 on that.
> 
> Quality - I'll PM you now, thanks.


There 600 new


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1794118 said:


> There 600 new


Yes a little under 650


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;1794118 said:


> There 600 new


I was quoted $800 for a 60" just this week!!! Who has them for $600? (Not that I still wouldn't take the used one for $450 cuz $150 is a $150 but I want to tell my local dealer he's nuts)

Edit: Just looked on ebay and they're $640 on there...not happy!


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1794120 said:


> I was quoted $800 for a 60" just this week!!! Who has them for $600? (Not that I still wouldn't take the used one for $450 cuz $150 is a $150 but I want to tell my local dealer he's nuts)


Maybe the 800 is with a mount?


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1794120 said:


> I was quoted $800 for a 60" just this week!!! Who has them for $600? (Not that I still wouldn't take the used one for $450 cuz $150 is a $150 but I want to tell my local dealer he's nuts)
> 
> Edit: Just looked on ebay and they're $640 on there...not happy!


Look again I'm seeing 750+


----------



## qualitycut

Thetes a heavy duty and regular


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1794121 said:


> Maybe the 800 is with a mount?


What I was thinking....maybe that's the installed price? I will look when I get back to my office. No way he can get away with charging 30% more than what they're for elsewhere.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1794123 said:


> Thetes a heavy duty and regular


They make two different types? Like a commercial duty and light duty?


----------



## qualitycut

http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/121084761039?lpid=82

Same seller same size, one says hd and is more one doesn't less


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1794126 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/121084761039?lpid=82
> 
> Same seller same size, one says hd and is more one doesn't less


Good to know, thanks for the info. I don't know enough about that stuff. I just assumed it was all made for commercial use.

That one at the auction doesn't say HD on the tag. I wonder if that means it's standard duty?


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1794128 said:


> Good to know, thanks for the info. I don't know enough about that stuff. I just assumed it was all made for commercial use.
> 
> That one at the auction doesn't say HD on the tag. I wonder if that means it's standard duty?


Loooking some more they have a 470 model and 471. Only different pics I see after looking through some is one must have the cheap solid skinny wheels and one has air filled


----------



## qualitycut

qualitycut;1794129 said:


> Loooking some more they have a 470 model and 471. Only different pics I see after looking through some is one must have the cheap solid skinny wheels and one has air filled


Looks like its just the wheels, says heavy duty wheels on one site.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1794130 said:


> Looks like its just the wheels, says heavy duty wheels on one site.


Heavy duty wheels for a hundred something. Ouch!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1794131 said:


> Heavy duty wheels for a hundred something. Ouch!


I thibk it would make a huge difference, hard skinny rubber wheels like an old radio flyer or wide air filled tires


----------



## qualitycut

Well I'm going to bed going to try and get there tomorrow. See if I cant screw with snow guy


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1794132 said:


> I thibk it would make a huge difference, hard skinny rubber wheels like an old radio flyer or wide air filled tires


I'm sure it does. I've never liked companies that make a "cheap" version. Just make one quality model. The wheels probably cost them an extra $30.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1794134 said:


> I'm sure it does. I've never liked companies that make a "cheap" version. Just make one quality model. The wheels probably cost them an extra $30.


Yea I know I think the air wheel are new, didn't have it when I bought mine


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1794133 said:


> Well I'm going to bed going to try and get there tomorrow. See if I cant screw with snow guy


Well good luck bidding. You guys need to band together and not bid against each other. We do that all the time with anyone we know in our industry that is at an auction.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1794134 said:


> I'm sure it does. I've never liked companies that make a "cheap" version. Just make one quality model. The wheels probably cost them an extra $30.


I agree. Either make one solid one or make one with stickers on it that say what it is. To the untrained eye they look the same.


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;1794120 said:


> I was quoted $800 for a 60" just this week!!! Who has them for $600? (Not that I still wouldn't take the used one for $450 cuz $150 is a $150 but I want to tell my local dealer he's nuts)
> 
> Edit: Just looked on ebay and they're $640 on there...not happy!


I was quoted $560 with out the mount bar for the 60 and $450 for the 48.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1794138 said:


> I was quoted $560 with out the mount bar for the 60 and $450 for the 48.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1794138 said:


> I was quoted $560 with out the mount bar for the 60 and $450 for the 48.


Makes sense the mount runs about 225 last time I looked


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1794141 said:


> Makes sense the mount runs about 225 last time I looked


----------



## SSS Inc.

Oh crap. There is a Slap Shot III. I can't stay up that late.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden they got a 52 for exmark with mount .
Lot6450

Sent pm also


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1794115 said:


> Absolutely! Is it seafood night? That's the best.


Prime rib and sea food at black bear


----------



## Deershack

Going to try tapping some maple trees tomorrow. First time I have ever tried it. From what I have read, the forecast is perfect for about the next wk. Below 32 at night and into the 40s during the day. Anyone else ever done it?


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1793992 said:


> Sss at the auction tomorrow thought you might be interested


Is that a reversible plate next to it?


----------



## Greenery

I think I'm gonna go after that orange mower in the background there too.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1794141 said:


> Makes sense the mount runs about 225 last time I looked


Last year I got a new 46 installed on a vantage from Waconia in Burnsville. I think the whole thing was around 600. Mount was like 110. A couple years ago mounts were 99 and the rakes were 450


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;1794137 said:


> I agree. Either make one solid one or make one with stickers on it that say what it is. To the untrained eye they look the same.


I've heard that air filled ones bounce more. I've not used one myself but that's what dealers tell me. I've owned about half dozen of them the last few years. All the hard plastic wheels. Nvere an issue. With air tires comes flat tires. Who has time for that during the go season especially if its going to be wet again last year.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1794151 said:


> Is that a reversible plate next to it?


Sure looks like it is.

By the way the snow is awesome up here. Can't wait to ride in the morning!


----------



## SnowGuy73

25° calm clear

06:22


----------



## SnowGuy73

Shocked, all three things I bod on last night are still at the same price this morning. 

That will change!


----------



## wintergreen82

SSS Inc.;1794131 said:


> Heavy duty wheels for a hundred something. Ouch!


Worth every penny and then some. All of our new ones have them and we don't have to straighten wheels every season.


----------



## qualitycut

Well I think I talked myself into heading out there today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1794098 said:


> Hey if any of you are going to that auction I'll pay you to buy and bring back that JRCO thatcher. I'm willing to spend $200 for it and an extra $50 for you to haul it back and store it until I pick it up. I'll Paypal you the cash whenever you ask for it or I can just give you cash when I pick it up. (I'd be willing to spend more if it wasn't bent up) Let me know!


There's a guy on CL selling 60" dethatchers out of Big Lake or Becker. They're 100% better than the JRCO dethatcher for the same price or slightly less.

Bought one last year, would never buy a JRCO one again.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bano, quality, just putting you guys on notice if you're interested for Monday night.

Anyone else for that matter.

NWS has me at 2.5-3" from 10 pm to 6 am. 

My truck is supposedly going to be done Monday during the day from the body shop, that's the update I got yesterday. 

Even so, NWS has you guys at less than an inch and I'm tired to stressing out over getting calls in the middle of the night about someone having issues.

You guys can work up here if you don't have any down there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1794170 said:


> There's a guy on CL selling 60" dethatchers out of Big Lake or Becker. They're 100% better than the JRCO dethatcher for the same price or slightly less.
> 
> Bought one last year, would never buy a JRCO one again.


http://www.cmpattachments.com/aboutus.asp

Forgot mobile doesn't make it a click able link.....sorry.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1794171 said:


> Bano, quality, just putting you guys on notice if you're interested for Monday night.
> 
> Anyone else for that matter.
> 
> NWS has me at 2.5-3" from 10 pm to 6 am.
> 
> My truck is supposedly going to be done Monday during the day from the body shop, that's the update I got yesterday.
> 
> Even so, NWS has you guys at less than an inch and I'm tired to stressing out over getting calls in the middle of the night about someone having issues.
> 
> You guys can work up here if you don't have any down there.


I'm down if I don't get snow count me in for now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

One of the GFS runs on the METEO gram has 7" for MSP though. 

And that's the GFS, NOT the NAM.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1794172 said:


> http://www.cmpattachments.com/aboutus.asp
> 
> Forgot mobile doesn't make it a click able link.....sorry.


http://www.cmpattachments.com/CMP_Z_Turn_Dethatcher_p/cmp-zlt.htm

60".... $579 plus free shipping.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1794172 said:


> http://www.cmpattachments.com/aboutus.asp
> 
> Forgot mobile doesn't make it a click able link.....sorry.


These are better than JRCO? I'm going through Becker in about 2 hours from now, I wonder if I can stop by. *Good info, thanks!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That winter storm WATCH is awfully close this far out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1794178 said:


> These are better than JRCO? I'm going through Becker in about 2 hours from now, I wonder if I can stop by. *Good info, thanks!


I've talked to Derek in person. He'll let you stop by if he's in person.

I bought mine through the Toro dealer in Hugo, mostly because he had one when I was there last spring.

Tines are much heavier, so you won't have bent or broken ones, plus you don't have to tear the whole thing down to replace one time in the middle.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My bad... HD version is $659, but you can get it shipped without the handle for $65 less.

Should have put my glasses on.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Economy must be turning somewhere. The Wide Area Mowers I was looking at are already more than they went for last year at Fahey.

And over my budget.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1794166 said:


> Well I think I talked myself into heading out there today.


I just pulled in.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1794171 said:


> Bano, quality, just putting you guys on notice if you're interested for Monday night.
> 
> Anyone else for that matter.
> 
> NWS has me at 2.5-3" from 10 pm to 6 am.
> 
> My truck is supposedly going to be done Monday during the day from the body shop, that's the update I got yesterday.
> 
> Even so, NWS has you guys at less than an inch and I'm tired to stressing out over getting calls in the middle of the night about someone having issues.
> 
> You guys can work up here if you don't have any down there.


I will plan on it......


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1794186 said:


> I just pulled in.


I'm 20 out ...


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1794188 said:


> I'm 20 out ...


No texting and driving....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1794190 said:


> No texting and driving....


I'm sure he stopped to get fuel so he would have enough to get home afterwards.


----------



## wintergreen82

What's the Brillion seeder look like condition wise


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1794195 said:


> I'm sure he stopped to get fuel so he would have enough to get home afterwards.


Could be.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

wintergreen82;1794196 said:


> What's the Brillion seeder look like condition wise


I'm not even sure where or what that is, so I don't think I'd be much help there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1794199 said:


> I'm not even sure where or what that is, so I don't think I'd be much help there.


It's a thing that gets pulled behind a tractor that let's you put a VERY large number of seeds in the ground. Much much more than a billion seeds, a BRILLION seeds in fact!!

Actually, it's most likely a 3 point seeder. Probably about 7' wide, 3' tall roughly. Will have discs in the front that open the ground for the seed, some type of roller in the back to flatten out the grass. About 2-3 feet from front to back minus the hitch assembly.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1794200 said:


> It's a thing that gets pulled behind a tractor that let's you put a VERY large number of seeds in the ground. Much much more than a billion seeds, a BRILLION seeds in fact!!
> 
> Actually, it's most likely a 3 point seeder. Probably about 7' wide, 3' tall roughly. Will have discs in the front that open the ground for the seed, some type of roller in the back to flatten out the grass. About 2-3 feet from front to back minus the hitch assembly.


Copy that.


----------



## cbservicesllc

The two items being sold onsite only any good?


----------



## OC&D

You guys are making me jealous I'm not there, which is stupid since I don't need anything!

EDA: Meh. I just looked a little and didn't get to anything that would interest me so I feel much better.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1794204 said:


> The two items being sold onsite only any good?


Huh?..............


----------



## qualitycut

I don't here anyone yelling clown


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1794206 said:


> Huh?..............


It says they're selling items now that aren't online


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1794208 said:


> It says they're selling items now that aren't online


O..... Not sure, it just started like two minutes ago.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1794207 said:


> I don't here anyone yelling clown


I'm sitting in my truck still....


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1794207 said:


> I don't here anyone yelling clown


Haha!!! I could just see it-someone outbids Snow on something and pays too much and Snow runs off yelling "Clown!!!!!!!!"


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1794210 said:


> I'm sitting in my truck still....


O gotcha ....


----------



## qualitycut

Jim you make it


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1794211 said:


> Haha!!! I could just see it-someone outbids Snow on something and pays too much and Snow runs off yelling "Clown!!!!!!!!"


I normally use more colorful language when its allowed!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1794213 said:


> O gotcha ....


I will be out in a bit, or feel free to join me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1794211 said:


> Haha!!! I could just see it-someone outbids Snow on something and pays too much and Snow runs off yelling "Clown!!!!!!!!"


Hahaha....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I am sad I'm not there. Gets a guy in the mood for summer.

Need to stay away from auctions, lawn mower open houses and Craigslist.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We should start a Get together there. If one of us needs something there, the other guys can kick the other bidders in the shins and distract them. Keep prices down.


----------



## SSS Inc.

$16,000


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1794227 said:


> $16,000


What is/was?

Whoa....just checked .....that TORO?!?! They're CLOWNS!!! 5000 hours??


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1794228 said:


> What is/was?


One of those big mowers. I'm watching online.


----------



## banonea

OC&D;1794205 said:


> You guys are making me jealous I'm not there, which is stupid since I don't need anything!
> 
> EDA: Meh. I just looked a little and didn't get to anything that would interest me so I feel much better.


I wanted to go but I got a show in Mankato tonight, got to go play Rockstar......:laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

What u wearing snow. I got black quality shirt and black carhart hat


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1794230 said:


> One of those big mowers. I'm watching online.


I heard something is going to Iowa, maybe that was it.


----------



## qualitycut

Bed edgers are all junk


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1794230 said:


> One of those big mowers. I'm watching online.


Wait until the Jocobsen. Or the John Deere. They'll be $20,000.

If not, the TORO guy is an idiot.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1794232 said:


> What u wearing snow. I got black quality shirt and black carhart hat


Gray carhartt hoodie, jeans, brown boots, white socks, blue and white boxers, and sun glasses.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1794235 said:


> Wait until the Jocobsen. Or the John Deere. They'll be $20,000.
> 
> If not, the TORO guy is an idiot.


I know nothing about mowers. Which ones did you want?


----------



## qualitycut

Used backpacks going for 170 lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1794233 said:


> I heard something is going to Iowa, maybe that was it.


Both toros went onsite.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1794239 said:


> Used backpacks going for 170 lol


I've got about 6 of them I need to auction off if thats the case.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1794237 said:


> I know nothing about mowers. Which ones did you want?


Either the John Deere 1600 or Jacobsen 3111 that's about 6-8 units down.

$10,000 for each would have been a steal. Turfwerks in Eagan has a Jacobsen one for $43,000 that is their demo from last year.


----------



## OC&D

banonea;1794231 said:


> I wanted to go but I got a show in Mankato tonight, got to go play Rockstar......:laughing:


I have zero use for any lawn equipment, and I haven't gotten to anything else that interests me in the auction. I'm not saying there isn't anything, just that I strategically quit looking before I did find something.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1794242 said:


> I've got about 6 of them I need to auction off if thats the case.


And they are not pretty


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That John Deere is too small of a cut.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Olsonbro was looking at that sprayer.... Look at the bidders.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1794242 said:


> I've got about 6 of them I need to auction off if thats the case.


I got $100 bill here for one that's in working order. Mine crapped the bed.....


----------



## OC&D

So many golf carts......and every auction I go to they go for way more than I would think....


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1794239 said:


> Used backpacks going for 170 lol


Not bad, one season old.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1794245 said:


> And they are not pretty


See, its those smaller common items that people freak out on. There is always a couple people that really overbid on some of that which is great if you're selling.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That Jacobsen is up to $16,500 and they haven't even gotten to it onsite yet.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1794248 said:


> I got $100 bill here for one that's in working order. Mine crapped the bed.....


I keep the working ones but thanks.


----------



## SnowGuy73

They might as well have circus music playing...... Ring 3 is a joke!

Lets go, lets go, lets go......


----------



## SSS Inc.

So how do they do choice on golf carts when people bid on-line for a particular one??????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

is anyone listening to the audio feed?? is it garbage??


----------



## OC&D

$18,500 for that Kubota tractor seems like a steal to me.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1794257 said:


> $18,500 for that Kubota tractor seems like a steal to me.....


is that what it sold for?? or is that the current bid??


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1794256 said:


> is anyone listening to the audio feed?? is it garbage??


It sounds a bit like they are underwater next to a submarine near that plane that crashed as it happened. Horrible.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I think I will go take a nap for about an hour or so.... Maybe they will have moved a little on 3


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1794257 said:


> $18,500 for that Kubota tractor seems like a steal to me.....


Just looked it up.

No loader. That's another $5k.

My tractor should be worth $25,000 at least.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1794260 said:


> is that what it sold for?? or is that the current bid??


What it sold for.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1794263 said:


> Just looked it up.
> 
> No loader. That's another $5k.
> 
> My tractor should be worth $25,000 at least.


Sure. What are they new? This one only has 117 hours on it. (If the hour meter is correct....)


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1794261 said:


> It sounds a bit like they are underwater next to a submarine near that plane that crashed as it happened. Horrible.


Just wanted to make sure it wasn't something on my end.

Bought a new computer a couple of weeks ago when our laptop crashed, first time I've tried listening through the speakers on it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Wow some of this stuff is going way over priced...


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1794264 said:


> What it sold for.


Might be a reserve on it too.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Here we go .


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1794267 said:


> Wow some of this stuff is going way over priced...


Welcome to lawn Care auctions.

Were screwed!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1794265 said:


> Sure. What are they new? This one only has 117 hours on it. (If the hour meter is correct....)


That tractor new, with no loader should be about $25,000.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

$1700 is cheap if those work compared to most of the golf carts sold there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

People are morons.... do they not realize they are buying all 4??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I kind of like this.... Plowsite needs to set up with a little chime and update when they move onto the next post.


----------



## Ranger620

That 3 pt land pride over seeder was a steel at 2500 I was gonna go for it but 72" is a little bigger than I wanted. Used there around 4k


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Must have had a $2500-3000 reserve on the Ryan overseeder for them to say they appreciate the business but they need to be realistic and pass on it.


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1794153 said:


> Last year I got a new 46 installed on a vantage from Waconia in Burnsville. I think the whole thing was around 600. Mount was like 110. A couple years ago mounts were 99 and the rakes were 450


That is who quoted me.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1794271 said:


> That tractor new, with no loader should be about $25,000.


Ahh. That's still not too bad of a deal though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So much for my $10,000 bid on the John Deere


----------



## qualitycut

U get out of the truck yet snow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well, glad I didn't make the trip. Too many people into wide area mowing, or too many people have found out about the auction.

Last year, that same John Deere that went for $32,000 went for $10,000.


----------



## qualitycut

Glad a couple guys brought girlfriends


----------



## Greenery

I kinda am bummed I'm not there. Oh well I'm sure ill forget all about it when I'm out shredding it up in a bit.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1794285 said:


> U get out of the truck yet snow


Yup. Ive been down by number 3 for awhile.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1794290 said:


> Glad a couple guys brought girlfriends


We like pictures!


----------



## SnowGuy73

I gotta take a leak. I'm by the porta potty now.


----------



## qualitycut

By the Toro pull behind blowers


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1794296 said:


> By the Toro pull behind blowers


Copy that.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Damn ladies dog is farting inside the building


----------



## olsonbro

LwnmwrMan22;1794247 said:


> Olsonbro was looking at that sprayer.... Look at the bidders.


Toro sprayer went higher than I was willing, to someone in new Zealand!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

olsonbro;1794299 said:


> Toro sprayer went higher than I was willing, to someone in new Zealand!


That's some of the issue as well. I know quite a bit went to Egypt one year.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1794300 said:


> That's some of the issue as well. I know quite a bit went to Egypt one year.


I bet....they need a lot of equipment for all of the grass there.....:laughing:


----------



## olsonbro

LwnmwrMan22;1794300 said:


> That's some of the issue as well. I know quite a bit went to Egypt one year.


I'm not a fan of this online bidding from other countries. That kubota went to New Zealand too


----------



## ryde307

I'm following you guys around bidding on everything you are


----------



## Green Grass

olsonbro;1794302 said:


> I'm not a fan of this online bidding from other countries. That kubota went to New Zealand too


makes me glad i decided to stay home and sleep after having a call this morning.


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;1794303 said:


> I'm following you guys around bidding on everything you are


If you brought your GF quality might be eying her up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1794303 said:


> I'm following you guys around bidding on everything you are


That's the thing. They get a shipping container and load it up.


----------



## NorthernProServ

> MODELS REMAIN IN MUCH DISAGREEMENT ON HOW STRONG THE SYSTEM WILL BE AND WHERE IT WILL TRACK. THESE DIFFERENCES WILL GREATLY AFFECT WHO GETS HOW MUCH SNOW AND WHERE SNOW WILL FALL. BUT THERE IS ENOUGH OF A RISK OF SIGNIFICANT SNOWFALL COMBINED WITH STRONG WINDS SO THAT A WINTER STORM WATCH HAS BEEN ISSUED


Seems like they just contradicted themselves....

They don't know **** yet!


----------



## Green Grass

NorthernProServ;1794310 said:


> Seems like they just contradicted themselves....
> 
> They don't know **** ever!


fixed it for you


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1794303 said:


> I'm following you guys around bidding on everything you are


You here?...


----------



## ryde307

I'm here. Not my girlfriend here. Assuming your talking about the blonde with the pink hoodie.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1794316 said:


> I'm here. Not my girlfriend here. Assuming your talking about the blonde with the pink hoodie.


Yup and the one white vest. What you got on me and snow are around


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

He's wearing a gray Twins hat and Black snowboarding jacket.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone know where I can find some metric bolts, 16mm, 1.50 pitch? Need a better supplier than Ace or Menard's.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1794320 said:


> Anyone know where I can find some metric bolts, 16mm, 1.50 pitch? Need a better supplier than Ace or Menard's.


fastenal.. you looking for something specific?


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1794320 said:


> Anyone know where I can find some metric bolts, 16mm, 1.50 pitch? Need a better supplier than Ace or Menard's.


Little ways from you but theres crow river farm and garden in Otsego. They always have a good supply


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1794323 said:


> fastenal.. you looking for something specific?


That's what I was thinking of all that came to mind was blue letters


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1794323 said:


> fastenal.. you looking for something specific?


Fastenal is closed today.

Trying to fix this rim/tire that came loose on the tractor.

Screwed up threads on the studs. Trying to replace with bolts
Dealer has to order them


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Need a 16mm, 1.50 pitch about 4" long, preferably grade 8. 8 of them. Any at the auction???


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1794327 said:


> Need a 16mm, 1.50 pitch about 4" long, preferably grade 8. 8 of them. Any at the auction???


I don't have any that long.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just had snowplow guy pulling an empty flatbed go past me in Forest Lake heading south. Either they will be WAY late, or a buddy bought something.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1794319 said:


> He's wearing a gray Twins hat and Black snowboarding jacket.


Was I right??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger....

Is Crow River Farm Equipment in Rogers the same place?


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1794327 said:


> Need a 16mm, 1.50 pitch about 4" long, preferably grade 8. 8 of them. Any at the auction???


Crow river will have them. There only open till noon or 1 today


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1794332 said:


> Ranger....
> 
> Is Crow River Farm Equipment in Rogers the same place?


I think there off of 37?? 36?? the exit where the beer sign used to be. And yea same place


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1794330 said:


> Was I right??


You are correct. Quality I saw you and snow already. Assuming you have your name on your sweatshirt. Met tk also.


----------



## Ranger620

crow rivers # 763-428-4404


----------



## Camden

ryde307;1794335 said:


> You are correct. Quality I saw you and snow already. Assuming you have your name on your sweatshirt. Met tk also.


Was Quality carrying around a thatcher by chance?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1794338 said:


> Was Quality carrying around a thatcher by chance?


Telling ya, check out CMP.


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;1794338 said:


> Was Quality carrying around a thatcher by chance?


they have not gone yet


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1794336 said:


> crow rivers # 763-428-4404


They have them. Will have to wait until Monday.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1794339 said:


> Telling ya, check out CMP.


That's the backup plan. They look like good units so I won't be heartbroken if Quality doesn't scoop something up.


----------



## qualitycut

I'm waiting for it. Its almost new


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It'll go for $500.


----------



## Ranger620

Those 10' and 8' pushers seem to be going cheap. Steel edge but you could convert it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1794352 said:


> Those 10' and 8' pushers seem to be going cheap. Steel edge but you could convert it.


How much??? Bought / sold mine for $1,000. 10' Protech.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1794346 said:


> I'm waiting for it. Its almost new


Your not getting it!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We are loading up the kids, heading to Wabasha to look at some Eagles.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1794349 said:


> It'll go for $500.


Old one that needed new wheels and pretty rust went 160=


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1794353 said:


> How much??? Bought / sold mine for $1,000. 10' Protech.


Last two 10' went for 700


----------



## OC&D

It would be pretty comical if quality, ryde, TK, SnowGuy, and Jimslawn all go to this auction and none of you buy anything because it all was bid up too high.


----------



## OC&D

Green Grass;1794328 said:


> I don't have any that long.


That's what she said......


----------



## cbservicesllc

Dang... 8' pusher just went 150 over my price...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hope one of you guys got the dethatcher for 250


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1794361 said:


> Dang... 8' pusher just went 150 over my price...


First 8' went for 500 or 600 thought that was fairly cheap


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1794359 said:


> It would be pretty comical if quality, ryde, TK, SnowGuy, and Jimslawn all go to this auction and none of you buy anything because it all was bid up too high.


Heading that way... Haven't seen tk.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1794362 said:


> Hope one of you guys got the dethatcher for 250


Winter did.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1794359 said:


> It would be pretty comical if quality, ryde, TK, SnowGuy, and Jimslawn all go to this auction and none of you buy anything because it all was bid up too high.


All ran into each other


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1794362 said:


> Hope one of you guys got the dethatcher for 250


Was a 46 or 42


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Djagusch just said a 2011 60" Exmark just went for $3300? Or has it not sold yet?


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1794370 said:


> Djagusch just said a 2011 60" Exmark just went for $3300? Or has it not sold yet?


Ring 2, 7xxhrs 29hp kawi. Seems like a good deal unless it was fd up.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1794356 said:


> We are loading up the kids, heading to Wabasha to look at some Eagles.


You will love it, spent allot of time there camping on the sandbars. ...


----------



## Green Grass

djagusch;1794371 said:


> Ring 2, 7xxhrs 29hp kawi. Seems like a good deal unless it was fd up.


Exmark Zero Turn commercial mower, 60" deck with dethatcher, Model LZ27KC604, SN# 380930, 100 hours
Lot Number: 6074

SOLD

High Bid: $1,850.00 (onsite)

seems like a steal also


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1794383 said:


> Exmark Zero Turn commercial mower, 60" deck with dethatcher, Model LZ27KC604, SN# 380930, 100 hours
> Lot Number: 6074
> Ot
> SOLD
> 
> High Bid: $1,850.00 (onsite)
> 
> seems like a steal also


I think it was 2500 hrs


----------



## qualitycut

Best deal I seen was 48 walk behind with a new track vac for 1000


----------



## NorthernProServ

> THE TRACK OF THE LOW PRES CENTER
> LOOKS TO BE FURTHER S THAN PREVIOUS MODEL RUNS...BRINGING IT ACRS
> NE AND IA INTO SRN WI SUN NIGHT THRU MON NIGHT.





> WHILE LGT-
> MOD PRECIP IS EXPECTED FOR THE REST OF THE CWFA MON THRU MON
> NIGHT. WITH SNOW RATIOS CLIMBING TO THE 12-15 TO 1 RANGE...AND
> QPF/S IN THE 0.25-0.40 INCH RANGE DURG THE DAY ON MON...SNOWFALL
> AMOUNTS WILL LIKELY BE IN THE 5-12" RANGE IN NERN PORTIONS OF THE
> CWFA BY THE TIME ALL IS SAID AND DONE BY MON NIGHT.


from nws forecast discussion


----------



## TKLAWN

OC&D;1794359 said:


> It would be pretty comical if quality, ryde, TK, SnowGuy, and Jimslawn all go to this auction and none of you buy anything because it all was bid up too high.


Very likely....


----------



## qualitycut

Me and snow were to busy staring


----------



## TKLAWN

djagusch;1794371 said:


> Ring 2, 7xxhrs 29hp kawi. Seems like a good deal unless it was fd up.


Wish I was paying attention to that. I screwed up again......


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1794383 said:


> Exmark Zero Turn commercial mower, 60" deck with dethatcher, Model LZ27KC604, SN# 380930, 100 hours
> Lot Number: 6074
> 
> SOLD
> 
> High Bid: $1,850.00 (onsite)
> 
> seems like a steal also


Didnt sew the on new motor, hr meter was 25xx


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I didn't end up with anything. I don't think snow or qualitygot anything either. Wintergreen bought some stuff


----------



## BossPlow614

Havent been reading the thread because the mobile version was messed up. On the way to downtown. Staying at a hotel & hitting up the Pourhouse tonight. #TurnUp


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hope this holds true....


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1794401 said:


> I didn't end up with anything. I don't think snow or qualitygot anything either. Wintergreen bought some stuff


Nice to meet you Jim!

And you quality, Ryde, winter.....

Where was tk?


----------



## qualitycut

Crap I forgot to buy girlscout cookies on my way out


----------



## qualitycut

The meteogram shows 9 inches Monday and like 6 more Thursday


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1794406 said:


> Crap I forgot to buy girlscout cookies on my way out


Did you stop at McDonalds?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1794407 said:


> The meteogram shows 9 inches Monday and like 6 more Thursday


Were screwed!


----------



## olsonbro

We ended up with the Smith Co sprayer, got it for 4k. Will be a great deal if it all works properly. We will try it out next week and see what happens.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1794410 said:


> Did you stop at McDonalds?


White castle


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1794404 said:


> Nice to meet you Jim!
> 
> And you quality, Ryde, winter.....
> 
> Where was tk?


You too. Went to introduced myself to wintergreen and couldn't find him before we left. He should have seen me. He was bidding on the big truck loader then bought the metro HP.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1794413 said:


> White castle


Nice!.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1794414 said:


> You too. Went to introduced myself to wintergreen and couldn't find him before we left. He should have seen me. He was bidding on the big truck loader then bought the metro HP.


That and your coat stands out nicely!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1794417 said:


> That and your coat stands out nicely!


Like I said you can't miss me


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1794423 said:


> Like I said you can't miss me


That's not a bad thing.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1794425 said:


> That's not a bad thing.


Unless you want to be undercover like you


----------



## wintergreen82

Yeah I saw you a few times. Was just trying to fill our spare machines up. First time there. Couldn't believe the junk or effort ppl put into selling some of it. Just happy I got my golf cart. Beer time


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;1794403 said:


> Hope this holds true....


that....WILL change


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1794404 said:


> Nice to meet you Jim!
> 
> And you quality, Ryde, winter.....
> 
> Where was tk?


Incognito!

Only one I saw was Ryde.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1794432 said:


> Unless you want to be undercover like you


This is true.


----------



## SnowGuy73

wintergreen82;1794434 said:


> Yeah I saw you a few times. Was just trying to fill our spare machines up. First time there. Couldn't believe the junk or effort ppl put into selling some of it. Just happy I got my golf cart. Beer time


Remember, I live in Shakopee and drink Coors!


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1794450 said:


> Incognito!
> 
> Only one I saw was Ryde.


Haha. Nice.


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1794447 said:


> that....WILL change


That's ok, ill take sunshine!


----------



## SnowGuy73

This changed..... For the better, sure that will change.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1794466 said:


> This changed..... For the better, sure that will change.


Mine is less than half for Monday night. .4 on hourly. Its been close to that for a couple days now I believe.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1794462 said:


> This is true.


Had to stop at dealer after auction and mentioned all the problems with noise and rattles you have. They basically said you have a junk truck. They don't have hardly any warranty claims on 25-3500's . Even shown me thier files. Not real close so I didn't get any personal info but close enough to see there was one from this year and maybe 4 from last year. I'd trade it


----------



## Deershack

Got my maple trees tapped. Sap is flowing well. Should be interesting to see how much I get over the next week and how much syrup I can boil down.


----------



## gmcdan

http://minneapolis.backpage.com/Farm/2000-1988-ford-diesel-4wd-loader-backhoe-utility/11834133

thought maybe this might interest someone.


----------



## Green Grass

gmcdan;1794472 said:


> http://minneapolis.backpage.com/Farm/2000-1988-ford-diesel-4wd-loader-backhoe-utility/11834133
> 
> thought maybe this might interest someone.


Seems cheep!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1794468 said:


> Had to stop at dealer after auction and mentioned all the problems with noise and rattles you have. They basically said you have a junk truck. They don't have hardly any warranty claims on 25-3500's . Even shown me thier files. Not real close so I didn't get any personal info but close enough to see there was one from this year and maybe 4 from last year. I'd trade it


Well I don't know then... I was told that there is a reason that the new body style don't share any parts with our style.Who knows......

Maybe people are just pickier up here. Haha.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1794475 said:


> Seems cheep!


Agreed..... I thought backpage was only good for locating cheap women of the night.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Deershack;1794470 said:


> Got my maple trees tapped. Sap is flowing well. Should be interesting to see how much I get over the next week and how much syrup I can boil down.


Always wanted to try that. Sounds like a lot of work.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1794478 said:


> Agreed..... I thought backpage was only good for locating cheap women of the night.


Hmm really ?


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1794480 said:


> Always wanted to try that. Sounds like a lot of work.


Yea it does, I will stick with my aunt jamima


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1794482 said:


> Hmm really ?


I'd post a link, but........


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1794483 said:


> Yea it does, I will stick with my aunt jamima


Much easier!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1794484 said:


> I'd post a link, but........


Don't worry found it lol. Some good specials tonight


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1794490 said:


> Don't worry found it lol. Some good specials tonight


You should see weeknights, big specials!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1794492 said:


> You should see weeknights, big specials!


That was interesting to look through, no way 9/10 of those are not cops posting. Someone would need a lot of balls to call one of those


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1794496 said:


> That was interesting to look through, no way 9/10 of those are not cops posting. Someone would need a lot of balls to call one of those


Haha.

Well..........


----------



## OC&D

Deershack;1794470 said:


> Got my maple trees tapped. Sap is flowing well. Should be interesting to see how much I get over the next week and how much syrup I can boil down.


Keep us posted, I've always thought that would be a lot of fun. I thought you lived in St. Paul, do you have a large lot or something?


----------



## SSS Inc.

All this college hockey and nobody is talking about it. OT in North Dakota game.


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1794526 said:


> All this college hockey and nobody is talking about it. OT in North Dakota game.


I'd like to hear the outcome. I'm on a date with the wife and can only check my phone when she's gone so give me the lowdown.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1794526 said:


> All this college hockey and nobody is talking about it. OT in North Dakota game.


Didnt even know watching the wild game. Had to nap after the auction.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1794529 said:


> I'd like to hear the outcome. I'm on a date with the wife and can only check my phone when she's gone so give me the lowdown.


I'll keep ya posted. St. Cloud State is up 1 -0 against notre dame in the first period.

Edit Tied 1-1 Still waiting for the OT to start in the North Dakota game.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1794530 said:


> Didnt even know watching the wild game. Had to nap after the auction.


You missed the Gophers. Not saying who won in case ocd recorded it. :laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1794529 said:


> I'd like to hear the outcome. I'm on a date with the wife and can only check my phone when she's gone so give me the lowdown.


Haha my gf always asks me for one night with no phone. Your a better person than i am


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1794530 said:


> Didnt even know watching the wild game. Had to nap after the auction.


so did we. tiring watching crap go over price. I did miss out on the walker. only sold for 3250. cheap cheap. I figured it would go for 6-7k


----------



## Polarismalibu

Riding the sleds in snow that is 6 feet deep is a lot of work lol


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1794530 said:


> Didnt even know watching the wild game. Had to nap after the auction.


Thought maybe you went to kod after looking at the pink/vest chick today!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SSS Inc.;1794531 said:


> I'll keep ya posted. St. Cloud State is up 1 -0 against notre dame in the first period.
> 
> Edit Tied 1-1 Still waiting for the OT to start in the North Dakota game.


-Still in OT for North Dakota

-St. cloud state is up 2-1


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1794538 said:


> so did we. tiring watching crap go over price. I did miss out on the walker. only sold for 3250. cheap cheap. I figured it would go for 6-7k


I know nothing about walkers but it looked to be in good condition.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1794550 said:


> I know nothing about walkers but it looked to be in good condition.


It was. Looked to be in decent condition except a wire that was unhooked. No way new but not bad. They are high maintenance especially if you have an operator that doesn't give a hoot about your stuff


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1794551 said:


> It was. Looked to be in decent condition except a wire that was unhooked. No way new but not bad. They are high maintenance especially if you have an operator that doesn't give a hoot about your stuff


I didn't look closely at it, just as quality and I were talking by it.


----------



## qualitycut

Crap gf is coming home tomorrow because Detroit lakes is supposed to get pounded with snow. Nws has 10 for there on the hourly. Hopefully it stays up there


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1794554 said:


> Crap gf is coming home tomorrow because Detroit lakes is supposed to get pounded with snow. Nws has 10 for there on the hourly. Hopefully it stays up there


Ugh........ Hope the snow stays there too!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1794554 said:


> Crap gf is coming home tomorrow because Detroit lakes is supposed to get pounded with snow. Nws has 10 for there on the hourly. Hopefully it stays up there


Its way too close to us. I know the last two have followed the same track but something could change. If it is going to snow I hope it changes over early so I have half a shot at getting things done.

Roy,

-Minnesota state loses to Umass. EDIT: Wait a minute..........Nope they lost. 
-St. Cloud still up 2-1 over Notre Dame.
-North Dakota is going to Double OT.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1794557 said:


> Its way too close to us. I know the last two have followed the same track but something could change. If it is going to snow I hope it changes over early so I have half a shot at getting things done.
> 
> Roy,
> 
> -Minnesota state loses to Umass. EDIT: Wait a minute..........Nope they lost.
> -St. Cloud still up 2-1 over Notre Dame.
> -North Dakota is going to Double OT.


Ugh..............


----------



## SnowGuy73

My front lawn is drying out nicely....

That will change!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1794559 said:


> Ugh..............


Don't worry yet. I'm just saying that the track could easily move away from where it has been. On a good note it didn't move in the Spring of 2011. 

Not wanting snow really takes the fun out of it. How do you guys do it all winter???


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1794561 said:


> Don't worry yet. I'm just saying that the track could easily move away from where it has been. On a good note it didn't move in the Spring of 2011.
> 
> Not wanting snow really takes the fun out of it. How do you guys do it all winter???


Hard liquor.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1794561 said:


> Don't worry yet. I'm just saying that the track could easily move away from where it has been. On a good note it didn't move in the Spring of 2011.
> 
> Not wanting snow really takes the fun out of it. How do you guys do it all winter???


A lot of alcohol!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1794562 said:


> Hard liquor.....


Hahahahah!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1794560 said:


> My front lawn is drying out nicely....
> 
> That will change!


I have the only snow free front yard in the neighborhood. Not sure why. Meanwhile in the backyard, if I had shoveled the last couple inches from a week or two ago we would be skating right now. :crying:


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1794562 said:


> Hard liquor.....





SnowGuy73;1794563 said:


> A lot of alcohol!


Yeah, Light beer isn't working.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1794566 said:


> I have the only snow free front yard in the neighborhood. Not sure why. Meanwhile in the backyard, if I had shoveled the last couple inches from a week or two ago we would be skating right now. :crying:


My neighbors north facing drive still has the snow from the last little we got where it doesn't get sun.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1794566 said:


> I have the only snow free front yard in the neighborhood. Not sure why. Meanwhile in the backyard, if I had shoveled the last couple inches from a week or two ago we would be skating right now. :crying:


Roo bad were going to get 47" of snow Monday....


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1794567 said:


> Yeah, Light beer isn't working.


And seeing all the mowers and stuff today really got me ready for spring


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1794567 said:


> Yeah, Light beer isn't working.


Mix in a shot or two every now and then.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1794570 said:


> And seeing all the mowers and stuff today really got me ready for spring


Agreed!.......


----------



## qualitycut

Wonder if Lwnmrr said screw it today and jumped in the river.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Channel 5 future cast once again shows hardly any moisture over the metro again.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sam says maybe an inch metro.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1794573 said:


> Wonder if Lwnmrr said screw it today and jumped in the river.


I have those thought sometimes.... Mostly when snow is predicted!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1794571 said:


> Mix in a shot or two every now and then.


I can't get too crazy.....Its just me and three little kids until tomorrow.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1794575 said:


> Sam says maybe an inch metro.


Any mention of later in the week?


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1794575 said:


> Sam says maybe an inch metro.


That seems about right but these things can surprise a guy. Someone will get plenty of snow so its just a question of the track. Should stay away but who knows......Nobody, and thats the problem.

North Dakota Wins.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1794577 said:


> I can't get too crazy.....Its just me and three little kids until tomorrow.


That should be enough people to carry you to bed


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1794577 said:


> I can't get too crazy.....Its just me and three little kids until tomorrow.


Hahahahah!

What could go wrong.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1794578 said:


> Any mention of later in the week?


"We have to watch that one"....


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1794580 said:


> That should be enough people to carry you to bed


Its waking up that may be a problem. Good thing I have the 8 yr. old that likes to take care of the little guy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1794580 said:


> That should be enough people to carry you to bed


Good thinking!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1794584 said:


> Good thinking!


That's why I usually just drink in bed, don't have to worry about not making it there


----------



## qualitycut

Buddy went to the sportsman show or whatever today and said it was right next to the Lulu lemon sale. I believe that's yoga clothes but said it was better than the show.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1794586 said:


> That's why I usually just drink in bed, don't have to worry about not making it there


That's genius. That's like eating Mexican food in the bathroom.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1794586 said:


> That's why I usually just drink in bed, don't have to worry about not making it there


More good ideas!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1794587 said:


> Buddy went to the sportsman show or whatever today and said it was right next to the Lulu lemon sale. I believe that's yoga clothes but said it was better than the show.


Lucky!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1794587 said:


> Buddy went to the sportsman show or whatever today and said it was right next to the Lulu lemon sale. I believe that's yoga clothes but said it was better than the show.


My 14 year old nephew told me all about it today. Lulu lemon is who recalled some yoga pants because they were transparent.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Giggles says a mix Monday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1794591 said:


> My 14 year old nephew told me all about it today. Lulu lemon is who recalled some yoga pants because they were transparent.


Why recall them?!?!


----------



## Greenery

QUOTE=Polarismalibu;1794542]Riding the sleds in snow that is 6 feet deep is a lot of work lol[/QUOTE]

Yes, I am beat.


----------



## SSS Inc.

New NAM stay well west and north of us. Inch tops at the tail end of the storm. Doesn't even give us much rain. 


3-2 St. Cloud State.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1794594 said:


> Why recall them?!?!


I posted a picture on here why.


----------



## Greenery

SnowGuy73;1794548 said:


> Thought maybe you went to kod after looking at the pink/vest chick today!


Thats what the nap was for...


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1794594 said:


> Why recall them?!?!


Beats me. I look for them on a daily basis.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1794594 said:


> Why recall them?!?!


Guys kept running into things at target


----------



## qualitycut




----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1794598 said:


> New NAM stay well west and north of us. Inch tops at the tail end of the storm. Doesn't even give us much rain.
> 
> 3-2 St. Cloud State.


That's about what giggles showed.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1794602 said:


> Guys kept running into things at target


I can see that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1794603 said:


>


Hahahahah!


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1794603 said:


>


Always love that one...

In other news, ended up going to urgent care today and I have pneumonia... not sure how that happened... but this will sure be fun to plow 12" on Monday...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1794608 said:


> Always love that one...
> 
> In other news, ended up going to urgent care today and I have pneumonia... not sure how that happened... but this will sure be fun to plow 12" on Monday...


did you have a cold? have a barky type cough? I had that last year until it developed into pneumonia. same this year. cought it early enough this time


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1794608 said:


> Always love that one...
> 
> In other news, ended up going to urgent care today and I have pneumonia... not sure how that happened... but this will sure be fun to plow 12" on Monday...


That sucks man. Hopefully a speedy recovery, and its 42" for you 12" down here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1794609 said:


> did you have a cold? have a barky type cough? I had that last year until it developed into pneumonia. same this year. cought it early enough this time


I wouldn't even know if I had it.... Probably not a good thing.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1794608 said:


> Always love that one...
> 
> In other news, ended up going to urgent care today and I have pneumonia... not sure how that happened... but this will sure be fun to plow 12" on Monday...


Well that stinks. Well at least the snow looks to be NW again for the most part.


----------



## qualitycut

Goal!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1794609 said:


> did you have a cold? have a barky type cough? I had that last year until it developed into pneumonia. same this year. cought it early enough this time


Had a cold the last several days... no barky cough... little tightness in my chest led me to go in...


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1794610 said:


> That sucks man. Hopefully a speedy recovery, and its 42" for you 12" down here.


Ha! Doh'k!!!


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1794615 said:


> Had a cold the last several days... no barky cough... little tightness in my chest led me to go in...


I need to be almost dead to make myself go the doctor. I guess I shouldnt


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1794611 said:


> I wouldn't even know if I had it.... Probably not a good thing.


And apparently I didnt either!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1794612 said:


> Well that stinks. Well at least the snow looks to be NW again for the most part.


That'll change!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1794615 said:


> Had a cold the last several days... no barky cough... little tightness in my chest led me to go in...


it takes for ever to get rid of. the more people I talk to I find out how many peoples colds turn into pneumonia after a few days or couple weeks


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1794617 said:


> I need to be almost dead to make myself go the doctor. I guess I shouldnt


Same here... when I couldn't make it up the stairs from being short of breath my wife made me...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1794622 said:


> Same here... when I couldn't make it up the stairs from being short of breath my wife made me...


Well good thing she did

My Gf would just tell me to lose weight


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1794621 said:


> it takes for ever to get rid of. the more people I talk to I find out how many peoples colds turn into pneumonia after a few days or couple weeks


Really? Didn't know it was that common


----------



## qualitycut

Goal!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1794617 said:


> I need to be almost dead to make myself go the doctor. I guess I shouldnt


Me too. And when I do go they usually tell me there is nothing wrong.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1794627 said:


> Goal!!!!!!!!!!!


Hopefully they can pull it off


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1794617 said:


> I need to be almost dead to make myself go the doctor. I guess I shouldnt


that's the way I used to be until last year. and once you have had it you are more likely to get it again faster and easier.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1794625 said:


> Really? Didn't know it was that common


I didn't think it was either. man last year I was so dang sick when mowing. finally developed a real high fever. that's what made me go in. I think my lungs have have damage from it as my lung capacity is less than before I was sick last year


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goalllllllllllllllll.....


----------



## qualitycut

Wild needed this win


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1794632 said:


> I didn't think it was either. man last year I was so dang sick when mowing. finally developed a real high fever. that's what made me go in. I think my lungs have have damage from it as my lung capacity is less than before I was sick last year


Yikes... that's nothing to mess with


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1794635 said:


> Wild needed this win


Absolutely...


----------



## qualitycut

Scratching Heatley, stoner and Ballard was a good call


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1794632 said:


> I didn't think it was either. man last year I was so dang sick when mowing. finally developed a real high fever. that's what made me go in. I think my lungs have have damage from it as my lung capacity is less than before I was sick last year


Breathing problems suck. I've had asthma since I was a little kid. I'm pretty sure my lungs are about 50% capacity of normal people. It can be a scary thing if its not normal for you. Definitely nothing to mess with.


----------



## qualitycut

The goofiest goalie in the league played good tonight. Watch some of his interviews sometime. He talks about the universe pretty funny


----------



## SSS Inc.

St. Cloud State Notre Dame Overtime. ESPN U.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1794641 said:


> The goofiest goalie in the league played good tonight. Watch some of his interviews sometime. He talks about the universe pretty funny


"Humongous big"


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1794597 said:


> QUOTE=Polarismalibu;1794542]Riding the sleds in snow that is 6 feet deep is a lot of work lol


Yes, I am beat.








[/QUOTE]

I was stuck just like that today. What city you riding in?

Hard to hell but that's a 6ft drift to the left


----------



## Deershack

OC&D;1794517 said:


> Keep us posted, I've always thought that would be a lot of fun. I thought you lived in St. Paul, do you have a large lot or something?


I have 3 large sugar maples in the yard that I tapped. Three taps to a tree. Neighbor has another that I will ask her about tomorrow. If I can get 10 gal out of them I should get about a qt of syrup. Really trying it as a lark because I've always wanted to. I'm on the E. side of St.Paul on a average size lot. Made my own equipment so I'm not out anything except the price of the propane to heat it up.


----------



## skorum03

So what's this snow going to do?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS seems to be sticking with it staying just north and west.


----------



## skorum03

Snowguy will probably tell us shortly that that will change


----------



## cbservicesllc

skorum03;1794659 said:


> Snowguy will probably tell us shortly that that will change


#Clowns!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;1794659 said:


> Snowguy will probably tell us shortly that that will change


Or they're clowns. I was at less than a half and now less than inch. High of 59 low of 22


----------



## unit28

temps will stay on the better side 

So I'll call it, ........we're done?


----------



## SnoFarmer

looks like.......


----------



## qualitycut

Where did that high of 57 for tomorrow come from ?


----------



## SnowGuy73

41° sunny calm

07:33


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1794670 said:


> Where did that high of 57 for tomorrow come from ?


I don't know, but I will take it!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Cody says more of a northerly track...


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1794681 said:


> Cody says more of a northerly track...


Didn't say anything about accumulation for the metro.


----------



## qualitycut

Meteogram is all under 1.5


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sam says under an inch.


----------



## qualitycut

Sam said sharp cut off. Shakopee 2-4 east of there maybe an inch


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1794686 said:


> Meteogram is all under 1.5


I'm at 2.5" by noon Tuesday.

Keep your phone handy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1794670 said:


> Where did that high of 57 for tomorrow come from ?


Forecast discussion says tomorrows storm, as well as the one for Wednesday are both slowing, hence the reason for snow through Tuesday morning, as well as the warmer temps for tomorrow.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1794692 said:


> Forecast discussion says tomorrows storm, as well as the one for Wednesday are both slowing, hence the reason for snow through Tuesday morning, as well as the warmer temps for tomorrow.


That makes sense.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1794690 said:


> Sam said sharp cut off. Shakopee 2-4 east of there maybe an inch


You son of a........


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1794532 said:


> You missed the Gophers. Not saying who won in case ocd recorded it. :laughing:


I avoided PS last night specifically because of all the hockey. Picture in picture rocks, especially when I can watch two recorded games at the same time.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1794691 said:


> I'm at 2.5" by noon Tuesday.
> 
> Keep your phone handy.


I'll plow for you if you need it and I don't have to.


----------



## OC&D

Deershack;1794649 said:


> I have 3 large sugar maples in the yard that I tapped. Three taps to a tree. Neighbor has another that I will ask her about tomorrow. If I can get 10 gal out of them I should get about a qt of syrup. Really trying it as a lark because I've always wanted to. I'm on the E. side of St.Paul on a average size lot. Made my own equipment so I'm not out anything except the price of the propane to heat it up.


Ahh. I have a single elm tree on my boulevard. We used to have a huge silver maple in the back yard but I took that down years ago. Landscaping is on the agenda for this summer.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1794691 said:


> I'm at 2.5" by noon Tuesday.
> 
> Keep your phone handy.


Already told ya I'm available Mr lwnmrr.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1794704 said:


> Already told ya I'm available Mr lwnmrr.


Same here, just need to know when and ware


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1794704 said:


> Already told ya I'm available Mr lwnmrr.


I know... Keeping ya in the loop of my totals up here.

NWS has in one of the weather stories, accumulations mainly on grassy surfaces.

I don't have grassy surfaces up here yet. I'm SCREWED!!


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1794709 said:


> I know... Keeping ya in the loop of my totals up here.
> 
> NWS has in one of the weather stories, accumulations mainly on grassy surfaces.
> 
> I don't have grassy surfaces up here yet. I'm SCREWED!!


My grass is starting to turn green in spots!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1794709 said:


> I know... Keeping ya in the loop of my totals up here.
> 
> NWS has in one of the weather stories, accumulations mainly on grassy surfaces.
> 
> I don't have grassy surfaces up here yet. I'm SCREWED!!


We will have to see what asphalt temps are tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1794712 said:


> My grass is starting to turn green in spots!


Same here!

Were coming, were coming......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm getting ready to head to Wild Mountain one more time. The 12 year old is putting shorts on under his snow pants. He thinks he's gonna be cool this afternoon.

I told him he'll be cool alright. Especially when he falls and jams snow down his butt crack.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1794670 said:


> Where did that high of 57 for tomorrow come from ?


NWS has had me in the 50's for a week now for Monday and I think I even mentioned it yesterday when you and snow were by my truck


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1794718 said:


> NWS has had me in the 50's for a week now for Monday and I think I even mentioned it yesterday when you and snow were by my truck


I was only in the low to mid 40s here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

After Monday, I'm in the upper 30's all week until this weekend.

Even Monday only 49.


----------



## Camden

I was able to catch the 3rd period for the Wild last night. That's the team I remember watching before the Olympic break! It was sure exciting.

So is Kuemper still #1? He's been awfully average lately...

Gophers face off against Scsu tonight. What a great day for sports!


----------



## unit28

guessing the jetstream will throw-up some warm air advection,

bringing stronger snowfall intenseties in ten cities

MON...CONDITIONS
WILL RAPIDLY DETERIORATE ACROSS THE REMAINDER OF THE NRN PLAINS
AND EASTWARD ACROSS THE FAR UPR MIDWEST WHERE VERY HEAVY SNOWFALL
AND A SMALL AXIS OF SLEET/FREEZING RAIN IS EXPECTED TO OCCUR LEFT
OF THE AFOREMENTIONED LOW TRACK. VERY STRONG FRONTOGENETIC FORCING
AND MESOSCALE BANDING COUPLED WITH THE DEVELOPMENT OF A POWERFUL
DEFORMATION ZONE LATER MON AND MON NIGHT *WILL ENSURE VERY INTENSE
SNOWFALL RATES ACROSS NRN SD AND NEWD ACROSS CNTRL/ERN SD AND FAR
NWRN MN.*


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1794722 said:


> After Monday, I'm in the upper 30's all week until this weekend.
> 
> Even Monday only 49.


So am I except Monday which scares me about the snow later week. Saturday is full sun and 44


----------



## jimslawnsnow

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=746583728708425&set=pcb.746584722041659&type=1&theater


----------



## OC&D

jimslawnsnow;1794738 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=746583728708425&set=pcb.746584722041659&type=1&theater


Well it looks like I'll be able to concentrate on the work in my office tomorrow. I'm wondering if I should be worried about spreading some salt or something tomorrow night/tuesday morning?  This last time everything dried out as the temps dropped. I think Nichols said everything in St. Paul was dry by the time he got to it.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

OC&D;1794740 said:


> Well it looks like I'll be able to concentrate on the work in my office tomorrow. I'm wondering if I should be worried about spreading some salt or something tomorrow night/tuesday morning?  This last time everything dried out as the temps dropped. I think Nichols said everything in St. Paul was dry by the time he got to it.....


that's the way it was down here too. we have one company who spreads salt every night still. looks like snow on the lots. ill have to post some pics when I am at one of their lots. keep this up and they will have so much built up they wont need to plow all next winter


----------



## OC&D

To be clear I didn't vote for that other crook, Romney, either. No one that puts a "D" or an "R" after their name will get my vote anymore. Regardless, this is funny.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Weather watcher is Red today.:yow!:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

OC&D;1794742 said:


> To be clear I didn't vote for that other crook, Romney, either. No one that puts a "D" or an "R" after their name will get my vote anymore. Regardless, this is funny.


lots of people will get a kick out of it


----------



## OC&D

jimslawnsnow;1794741 said:


> that's the way it was down here too. we have one company who spreads salt every night still. looks like snow on the lots. ill have to post some pics when I am at one of their lots. keep this up and they will have so much built up they wont need to plow all next winter


I haven't had any salt to spread for quite a while now. As I understand it there are a couple of suppliers that have some now....Northern Salt? We'll see....


----------



## OC&D

NWS has be at "around an inch possible" for snow tomorrow night but the hourly has me at 1.8".

Hurry up and wait!


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1794742 said:


> To be clear I didn't vote for that other crook, Romney, either. No one that puts a "D" or an "R" after their name will get my vote anymore. Regardless, this is funny.


I want to know what is to the left of the picture. I could think of a few places that would fit nicely.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1794746 said:


> NWS has be at "around an inch possible" for snow tomorrow night but the hourly has me at 1.8".
> 
> Hurry up and wait!


After today's heat it will melt on contact unless we got like 5+


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1794742 said:


> To be clear I didn't vote for that other crook, Romney, either. No one that puts a "D" or an "R" after their name will get my vote anymore. Regardless, this is funny.


I tend to go for the lesser of the two evils in order to beat the other. 3 rd partys will never win


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1794748 said:


> After today's heat it will melt on contact unless we got like 5+


plus I am at 60 for a high tomorrow. I am thinking I am safe. but who knows all of a sudden it moves to the south and we are all screwed


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1794750 said:


> plus I am at 60 for a high tomorrow. I am thinking I am safe. but who knows all of a sudden it moves to the south and we are all screwed


Only positive is it has moved north since yesterday.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1794749 said:


> I tend to go for the lesser of the two evils in order to beat the other. 3 rd partys will never win


Me too. I think we would have been much better off, but what do I know.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1794752 said:


> Only positive is it has moved north since yesterday.


that's a good thing. seems like everyone up there want the dang snow. most of us down here just want it gone and start spring stuff


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1794749 said:


> 3 rd partys will never win


Which is exactly what the D's & R's want us all to believe, and it will continue to be a self-fulfilling prophecy until enough of us say "no more." We give them the money and the power, and we can take it away. It can happen, and sometimes does--Ventura?


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1794755 said:


> Which is exactly what the D's & R's want us all to believe, and it will continue to be a self-fulfilling prophecy until enough of us say "no more." We give them the money and the power, and we can take it away. It can happen, and sometimes does--Ventura?


I'm talking presidential. Maybe that's why people don't anymore because of him.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1794754 said:


> that's a good thing. seems like everyone up there want the dang snow. most of us down here just want it gone and start spring stuff


Who you calling "everyone up there"???


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1794757 said:


> I'm talking presidential. Maybe that's why people don't anymore because of him.


Yeah, that sounded really good at the time.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm at 1.6" on the hourly from 23:00 Monday to noon.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1794761 said:


> I'm at 1.6" on the hourly from 23:00 Monday to noon.


Weird not supposed to drop below 44 during that time period


----------



## qualitycut

Sam kstp what a clown
The other day I was talking with my dad and I asked him if there was a decade he liked the best (for me it was the eighties)? *He said, "The sixties, they were the best" *(Thanks Dad, is that because I wasn't around?). Well Dad, I have some good news for you, the sixties are returning (minus the Bee Gees)! *Temperatures tomorrow should reach 60 in the Twin Cities, with some places


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1794759 said:


> Who you calling "everyone up there"???


Past the metro. In Camden's territory


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1794763 said:


> Weird not supposed to drop below 44 during that time period


I'm guessing that's what will fall, not necessarily accumulate... Just guessing.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1794763 said:


> Weird not supposed to drop below 44 during that time period


That's overnight tomorrow he is talking about. Should get to below freezing around Midnight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1794764 said:


> Sam kstp what a clown
> The other day I was talking with my dad and I asked him if there was a decade he liked the best (for me it was the eighties)? *He said, "The sixties, they were the best" *(Thanks Dad, is that because I wasn't around?). Well Dad, I have some good news for you, the sixties are returning (minus the Bee Gees)! *Temperatures tomorrow should reach 60 in the Twin Cities, with some places


Ugh.............


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1794764 said:


> Sam kstp what a clown
> The other day I was talking with my dad and I asked him if there was a decade he liked the best (for me it was the eighties)? *He said, "The sixties, they were the best" *(Thanks Dad, is that because I wasn't around?). Well Dad, I have some good news for you, the sixties are returning (minus the Bee Gees)! *Temperatures tomorrow should reach 60 in the Twin Cities, with some places


wow.......


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1794767 said:


> That's overnight tomorrow he is talking about. Should get to below freezing around Midnight.


My hourly shows 45


----------



## qualitycut

Still have 19 inches off snow in the shade


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1794772 said:


> Still have 19 inches off snow in the shade


Roughly the same here in the shade.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Fricken windy out there!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Meteogram has everything around or under a half inch for MSP! Thumbs Up


----------



## Ranger620

Gotta vent. I no some of you guys like the blizzards but I think Im done. I have two out of 15 that are blizzards. They definitely serve a purpose and out perform others when it comes to wind rolling but they really cant hold up and the parts are expensive, more expensive than boss. I replaced both plow side harness's this December($250 each). Went out to move my truck today and it wont go down. Guess what the post for the down broke off again. Didn't even make it 6 months or one season. Its been cleaned twice since I put it on, once by me and once by stone brook when they cleaned it was the day before the big storm we had so what 3-4 weeks ago. They sure as hell better warranty this. My plow stays on all season so its not like its been worked over a thousand times. Here goes another 250 down the drain. I can get a boss harness for 50 bucks which Ive only had to buy 2 in the last 5 years.
Ok Im done


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1794780 said:


> Gotta vent. I no some of you guys like the blizzards but I think Im done. I have two out of 15 that are blizzards. They definitely serve a purpose and out perform others when it comes to wind rolling but they really cant hold up and the parts are expensive, more expensive than boss. I replaced both plow side harness's this December($250 each). Went out to move my truck today and it wont go down. Guess what the post for the down broke off again. Didn't even make it 6 months or one season. Its been cleaned twice since I put it on, once by me and once by stone brook when they cleaned it was the day before the big storm we had so what 3-4 weeks ago. They sure as hell better warranty this. My plow stays on all season so its not like its been worked over a thousand times. Here goes another 250 down the drain. I can get a boss harness for 50 bucks which Ive only had to buy 2 in the last 5 years.
> Ok Im done


That seems weird to have it just break off like that.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1794783 said:


> That seems weird to have it just break off like that.


It corodes and gets weak. Stonebrooke said its always that terminal and is very common. Apaantly not comon enough to fix the problem. They make acrap load off if these parts


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1794786 said:


> It corodes and gets weak. Stonebrooke said its always that terminal and is very common. Apaantly not comon enough to fix the problem. They make acrap load off if these parts


I just make sure I always pack it with dielectric grease. Mines not even green yet. Maybe because it never comes off it never gets to dry out?


----------



## qualitycut

This guy says rain for us. Watch the whole thing


----------



## jimslawnsnow

For you cab over guys

http://rmn.craigslist.org/grd/4399192750.html


----------



## unit28

most of the prevailing moisture will be on the warm side of the low,


when it's still well above 32* here.

SLP is under 1000mb at that point.

After that the barrometer moves up in pressure,
moisture will move deminish RH goes down, temps will drop


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1794778 said:


> Meteogram has everything around or under a half inch for MSP! Thumbs Up


Yea but dont look at Thu- Fri. F......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have thunderstorms likely tomorrow, then still 2.5" tomorrow night. 

THAT won't be wet snow at all.....


----------



## Deershack

OC&D;1794703 said:


> Ahh. I have a single elm tree on my boulevard. We used to have a huge silver maple in the back yard but I took that down years ago. Landscaping is on the agenda for this summer.


Yea. I'm not sure how well this will work out this year, getting started a little late. If I can get some, I will ramp it up for next year. Best weather for it is lows in the 20's overnight and 40's during the day. What ever I get I will save for our camping trips.


----------



## unit28

hail storm....?


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1794794 said:


> Yea but dont look at Thu- Fri. F......


Yeahhhh... I was just trying to ignore it...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Crap.... Now I'm < 1/2, < 1/2".


Here comes 4" at 4 am Tuesday morning.


----------



## SnoFarmer

local nws

SNOW...SNOWFALL WILL LIKELY VARY CONSIDERABLY ACROSS THE REGION
FROM MONDAY INTO TUESDAY MORNING. PRECIPITATION TYPE WILL CHANGE FOR MOST AREAS AND WILL NOT SETTLE INTO PRIMARILY SNOW
UNTIL LATER MONDAY NIGHT. AT THIS POINT...IT APPEARS THE MAIN
_*FOCUS FOR VERY HEAVY SNOW HAS SHIFTED TO THE NORTHWESTERN THIRD *_OF MINNESOTA. A FOOT OR MORE OF SNOW WILL BE POSSIBLE IN THE INTERNATIONAL FALLS AREA. 
FURTHER SOUTHEAST...INTO BRAINERD...DULUTH AND GRAND MARAIS...SNOWFALL AMOUNTS ARE EXPECTED TO BE CONSIDERABLY LESS. HOWEVER...SOME SUBSTANTIAL ICING WILL Be POSSIBLE...ESPECIALLY CLOSE TO LAKE SUPERIOR...WHERE COLD NORTHEAST WINDS WILL BLOW ACROSS THE ICE SHIELD ON THE LAKE.

* WINDS/VISIBILITY...NORTHEAST WINDS WILL GUST TO 25 MPH...BUT
WINDS WILL GUST IN EXCESS OF 40 MPH AT TIMES NEAR LAKE SUPERIOR. THE SNOW AND BLOWING SNOW WILL RESULT IN SIGNIFICANT VISIBILITY RESTRICTIONS.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1794790 said:


> This guy says rain for us. Watch the whole thing


This guys is my favorite, been watching him for years. I love his intensity.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1794783 said:


> That seems weird to have it just break off like that.


Yeah it does. We have never had that happen to ours. I suppose now they will.


----------



## northernsweeper

I have a couple blizzards and have had no plroblem with either one. Both are older though. 8-13" for us tommorrow thru Tuesday am.


----------



## olsonbro

International falls nws is showing 11 to 19 inches from Monday to Tuesday am. Yikes!


----------



## qualitycut

Lol I just seen a lady shoveling snow onto her driveway.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1794835 said:


> Lol I just seen a lady shoveling snow onto her driveway.


It would be really funny if the temps dropped and it froze. I saw a contractor painting a house today. Seemed a bit early.


----------



## NorthernProServ

F that!

For once I am glad it is north of us, because that would be horrible.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1794837 said:


> It would be really funny if the temps dropped and it froze. I saw a contractor painting a house today. Seemed a bit early.


I just don't get the point of doing that. Yea seems a little early.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1794841 said:


> I just don't get the point of doing that. Yea seems a little early.


I have a neighbor that does that. Shovels his piles of snow into the street/driveway to melt...I guess he wants everything to melt equal in the yard


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1794845 said:


> I have a neighbor that does that. Shovels his piles of snow into the street/driveway to melt...I guess he wants everything to melt equal in the yard


Some people are just lawn Nazis.


----------



## NorthernProServ

At a high of 61 tomorrow, with 50% chance of thunderstorms


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1794835 said:


> Lol I just seen a lady shoveling snow onto her driveway.


Growing up in the country I never really noticed until I stayed at friends house when I was a kid. His dad would go around the yard to where the snow hadn't melted and shovel it into the street or the rest of the yard where grass was showing. This time I notice it all the time. I probably wouldn't had I not saw his dad do that


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;1794847 said:


> At a high of 61 tomorrow, with 50% chance of thunderstorms


I have 63 and it flip flops between 40%-50%


----------



## NorthernProServ

for Thursday/Friday



> AS FOR THE SNOW POTENTIAL...ALL 3 MODELS SHOW A
> SWATH OF 6-10 INCHES FALLING ON THE WRN PERIPHERY OF THE PRECIP
> SHIELD...SO THERE CERTAINLY COULD BE THE POTENTIAL FOR MORE HEADLINE
> WORTHY SNOWS TO END THE WEEK.


worth watching it sounds like...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The reason they want the snow to melt away from the piles is it drops the chances of Snow Mold and other spring diseases.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1794847 said:


> At a high of 61 tomorrow, with 50% chance of thunderstorms


Yes please!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1794858 said:


> The reason they want the snow to melt away from the piles is it drops the chances of Snow Mold and other spring diseases.


I had snow mold once. The sun seemed to get rid of it.

I still have a full sheet of ice in the back. We were out shooting pucks which feels strange when its 60º.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1794867 said:


> I had snow mold once. The sun seemed to get rid of it.
> 
> I still have a full sheet of ice in the back. We were out shooting pucks which feels strange when its 60º.


Sun will get rid of it. It's mold. Get rid of the moisture, problem solved.


----------



## TKLAWN

Any of you guys use prodiamine for your first lawn app??


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1794858 said:


> The reason they want the snow to melt away from the piles is it drops the chances of Snow Mold and other spring diseases.


I know but its stupid, shovel off all winter then shovel it back on


----------



## qualitycut

Only melted about 1.5 in the shade today. Probably 5 in the sun. Need some rain to wash the dog poo that's stuck in the ice away


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1794840 said:


> F that!
> 
> For once I am glad it is north of us, because that would be horrible.


That is terrible...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1794874 said:


> That is terrible...


I would cry .....


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;1794870 said:


> Any of you guys use prodiamine for your first lawn app??


Yeah... most years... didnt last year cause it was so f'd


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1794870 said:


> Any of you guys use prodiamine for your first lawn app??


Negative.

I'm a granular dimension guy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1794875 said:


> i would cry .....


x 2...........


----------



## qualitycut

Don't look at the meteogram for end of the week 16 inches


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1794877 said:


> Negative.
> 
> I'm a granular dimension guy.


Same..........


----------



## Camden

NorthernProServ;1794840 said:


> F that!
> 
> For once I am glad it is north of us, because that would be horrible.


Even I'm happy about the fact we won't see a foot of that junk. I'd get through it but it would really be time consuming and not overly profitable.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1794877 said:


> Negative.
> 
> I'm a granular dimension guy.


x3.........


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1794877 said:


> Negative.
> 
> I'm a granular dimension guy.


That's what I use too.
JDL has prodiamine cheap that's why I ask.
I'm not to sure about the whole staining issue.


----------



## BossPlow614

Camden;1794883 said:


> Even I'm happy about the fact we won't see a foot of that junk. I'd get through it but it would really be time consuming and not overly profitable.


I think Lmn would quit if we got 14" of snow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1794879 said:


> Don't look at the meteogram for end of the week 16 inches


That's just ridiculous.

#We're screwed.

I'll believe it when I see it.  Winter's over


----------



## SSS Inc.

So i put an add on CL and the first response has a work history of Buffalo Wild Wings.  So much for my requirements. :laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1794889 said:


> That's just ridiculous.
> 
> #We're screwed.
> 
> I'll believe it when I see it.  Winter's over


I'm getting on a jet plane Thursday and not looking back


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1794890 said:


> So i put an add on CL and the first response has a work history of Buffalo Wild Wings.  So much for my requirements. :laughing:


Hey! I thought my resume was good!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1794890 said:


> So i put an add on CL and the first response has a work history of Buffalo Wild Wings.  So much for my requirements. :laughing:


If you were closer I would consider it. But I like making my own schedule to much I think


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1794889 said:


> That's just ridiculous.
> 
> #We're screwed.
> 
> I'll believe it when I see it.  Winter's over


Is that a real winters over or one of those mind games with mother nature


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1794893 said:


> If you were closer I would consider it. But I like making my own schedule to much I think


We are nice people to work with.  I like making my own hours too and understand that. I could let you think you are making your own hours if that helps. 

We have had people drive an hour to come to work. That's just crazy.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;1794877 said:


> Negative.
> 
> I'm a granular dimension guy.


I've had good results with cavalcade from Pro-Ap


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1794894 said:


> Is that a real winters over or one of those mind games with mother nature


I really have thought the winter is over(for me anyway) since the last storm I plowed. Which has been true to this point. I will admit that you never know. The temps look cold enough later this week so I could believe it. 14" could give me a heart attack since we will be shorthanded.

Gophers are on btw.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1794879 said:


> Don't look at the meteogram for end of the week 16 inches


That will change.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1794901 said:


> That will change.


It better!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1794890 said:


> So i put an add on CL and the first response has a work history of Buffalo Wild Wings.  So much for my requirements. :laughing:


Hahahahah.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1794885 said:


> That's what I use too.
> JDL has prodiamine cheap that's why I ask.
> I'm not to sure about the whole staining issue.


Tk, if you're looking for dimension 19 0 6 cheaper than jdl I can get you a contact for it.

Not sure how many pallets you use an app, but every little bit helps.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1794902 said:


> It better!!!


Agreed.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Holy balls we lost some snow today!


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1794905 said:


> Tk, if you're looking for dimension 19 0 6 cheaper than jdl I can get you a contact for it.
> 
> Not sure how many pallets you use an app, but every little bit helps.


Exactly it. We run about two pallets per round.

Pm that info if you would. Thanks


----------



## unit28

cleaning out garage, and pole barns

need parking space


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1794910 said:


> cleaning out garage, and pole barns
> 
> need parking space


Are you buying something or worried about Hail????


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1794909 said:


> Exactly it. We run about two pallets per round.
> 
> Pm that info if you would. Thanks


Will do, I will be in the office tomorrow and will send it over then.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1794905 said:


> Tk, if you're looking for dimension 19 0 6 cheaper than jdl I can get you a contact for it.
> 
> Not sure how many pallets you use an app, but every little bit helps.


I started using JRK seed last year and they where much cheaper then JDL.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1794899 said:


> Gophers are on btw.


Even though they're only up 1-0 they play soooo much better then when they're behind. I suppose that goes without saying but they really struggle to get anything going if they get down early...no resiliency.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1794920 said:


> Even though they're only up 1-0 they play soooo much better then when they're behind. I suppose that goes without saying but they really struggle to get anything going if they get down early...no resiliency.


I agree. Is this game just on ESPN U?? I get it but I know several people that don't.


----------



## andersman02

TKLAWN;1794909 said:


> Exactly it. We run about two pallets per round.
> 
> Pm that info if you would. Thanks


We use prodiamine liquid and granular. Have had great results with it


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1794908 said:


> Holy balls we lost some snow today!


it didn't leave as fast as I thought here


----------



## unit28

giggles will like this one


----------



## OC&D

Ranger620;1794780 said:


> Gotta vent. I no some of you guys like the blizzards but I think Im done. I have two out of 15 that are blizzards. They definitely serve a purpose and out perform others when it comes to wind rolling but they really cant hold up and the parts are expensive, more expensive than boss. I replaced both plow side harness's this December($250 each). Went out to move my truck today and it wont go down. Guess what the post for the down broke off again. Didn't even make it 6 months or one season. Its been cleaned twice since I put it on, once by me and once by stone brook when they cleaned it was the day before the big storm we had so what 3-4 weeks ago. They sure as hell better warranty this. My plow stays on all season so its not like its been worked over a thousand times. Here goes another 250 down the drain. I can get a boss harness for 50 bucks which Ive only had to buy 2 in the last 5 years.
> Ok Im done


There are many guys who like their Blizzards--several in present company, but I ran a Blizzard for 5 years and I'll never run one again.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1794918 said:


> I started using JRK seed last year and they where much cheaper then JDL.


That's what I use, Gertens bought them out a few years ago.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1794927 said:


> There are many guys who like their Blizzards--several in present company, but I ran a Blizzard for 5 years and I'll never run one again.


I think its like any plow, you stick with one long enough your bound to have people who have issues and hate a certain brand. Just like ford vs Chevy. That being said I may switch to a wideout next truck. Its a lot quicker than the blizzard.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1794911 said:


> Are you buying something or worried about Hail????


derrecho's,

I'm under a forest of trees


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1794929 said:


> I think its like any plow, you stick with one long enough your bound to have people who have issues and hate a certain brand. Just like ford vs Chevy. That being said I may switch to a wideout next truck. Its a lot quicker than the blizzard.


Not sure if it was the Blizzard I was impressed with the other night, or the operator.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1794922 said:


> I agree. Is this game just on ESPN U?? I get it but I know several people that don't.


I don't see it on any other channel when I check the guide. It might be online through Front Row Sports or another website like that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1794918 said:


> I started using JRK seed last year and they where much cheaper then JDL.


Never been there but I always get invited to their events.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1794925 said:


> it didn't leave as fast as I thought here


I was gone all day. Maybe just because I wasn't home it seems like a lot.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1794931 said:


> Not sure if it was the Blizzard I was impressed with the other night, or the operator.


Ahhh probably the operator but the plow probably helped a little.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1794927 said:


> There are many guys who like their Blizzards--several in present company, but I ran a Blizzard for 5 years and I'll never run one again.


You obviously didn't know what you were doing. 

I definitely agree they get a ton for parts but I haven't had too much trouble. On some of the jobs I do I have decreased my time by 30-35% and would have a hard time going back to a straight blade. I expect to buy more parts due to the extra moving parts and to me its worth it. Having said that we have a few routes that the Blizzard wouldn't gain you anything but additional costs with no time savings. So its not great for everything. But since we started buying them I haven't had any unusual failures so maybe we have been lucky.


----------



## djagusch

SnowGuy73;1794908 said:


> Holy balls we lost some snow today!


With the overnight not freezing tomorrow will even melt more.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1794930 said:


> derrecho's,
> 
> I'm under a forest of trees


I haven't paid attention but is that a possibility tomorrow??


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1794931 said:


> Not sure if it was the Blizzard I was impressed with the other night, or the operator.


Has to be the plow!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1794936 said:


> Ahhh probably the operator but the plow probably helped a little.


Get a room.....


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1794935 said:


> I was gone all day. Maybe just because I wasn't home it seems like a lot.


you go hang out at the Mall?


----------



## SnowGuy73

djagusch;1794938 said:


> With the overnight not freezing tomorrow will even melt more.


Daddy like!


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;1794918 said:


> I started using JRK seed last year and they where much cheaper then JDL.


Do they have all the fert/herbicide in Delano?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1794942 said:


> you go hang out at the Mall?


Sold a broken jrco rake to some clown..... Then I was putting gutters on a buddies house!

Yuhas would be disappointed.... That's two days in a row I was outside without sun screen!


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1794944 said:


> Do they have all the fert/herbicide in Delano?


no in Loretto but if you let them know a day ahead of time they will move what ever you want to Delano for pick up.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1794946 said:


> Sold a broken jrco rake to some clown..... Then I was putting gutters on a buddies house!
> 
> Yuhas would be disappointed.... That's two days in a row I was outside without sun screen!


you could have stayed and played on the swings!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1794949 said:


> you could have stayed and played on the swings!


No body offered!


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1794939 said:


> I haven't paid attention but is that a possibility tomorrow??


pretty sure they will mention significant gust overnight tomorrow into the morning.

warm and cold air line will be pretty strong forming some tight banding

strong uplift ........ somewhere

6am TUE straight lines running in the 800MB east side


----------



## Camden

SCSUs players spray Wilcox every time he covers. That's why there's a skirmish after all those stoppages. I wonder why the announcers don't mention it.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1794951 said:


>


Wonder if it would be ok if I drive to Burnsville tomorrow


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1794952 said:


> pretty sure they will mention significant gust overnight tomorrow into the morning.
> 
> warm and cold air line will be pretty strong forming some tight banding
> 
> strong uplift ........ somewhere
> 
> 6am TUE straight lines running in the 800MB east side


Well hopefully all your trees don't blow down.


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1794952 said:


> pretty sure they will mention significant gust overnight tomorrow into the morning.
> 
> warm and cold air line will be pretty strong forming some tight banding
> 
> strong uplift ........ somewhere
> 
> 6am TUE straight lines running in the 800MB east side


Snow Thursday, Friday for metro?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1794950 said:


> No body offered!


Guess I will have to offer next time!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1794954 said:


> Wonder if it would be ok if I drive to Burnsville tomorrow


I hope that's not a mirror image of Thursday.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1794958 said:


> I hope that's not a mirror image of Thursday.


Huh???????


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1794954 said:


> Wonder if it would be ok if I drive to Burnsville tomorrow


Ask....... Do it!

Hahahahah!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1794957 said:


> Guess I will have to offer next time!


Well, yeah!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Any of you guys watch amazing race?

Blonde twins!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1794959 said:


> Huh???????


In other words.... flip the snow totals so its the south and east with the big totals. Based on the last few GFS runs as you mentioned we would be in the 14"+.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1794964 said:


> In other words.... flip the snow totals so its the south and east with the big totals. Based on the last few GFS runs as you mentioned we would be in the 14"+.


Ooo mirror image. I got ya. It better not be I will be so pissed. **** will be broken


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1794964 said:


> In other words.... flip the snow totals so its the south and east with the big totals. Based on the last few GFS runs as you mentioned we would be in the 14"+.


Not happening!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1794965 said:


> Ooo mirror image. I got ya. It better not be I will be so pissed. **** will be broken


Why would the ca fe be broken??!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1794965 said:


> Ooo mirror image. I got ya. It better not be I will be so pissed. **** will be broken


Just for fun I looked at an image from what the GFS thinks. Look above where I added a pic. NW is tomorrow, SE is Thursday.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I hope not

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...ll&unit=0&dd=&bw=&AheadDay.x=78&AheadDay.y=12


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1794969 said:


> Just for fun I looked at an image from what the GFS thinks. Look above where I added a pic. NW is tomorrow, SE is Thursday.


se as in where?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1794969 said:


> Just for fun I looked at an image from what the GFS thinks. Look above where I added a pic. NW is tomorrow, SE is Thursday.


Yea I seen that earlier. It better change. I think its going to be warmer than they are thinking, has been fornthr last week.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1794972 said:


> se as in where?


All of us in the metro and including you and banonea.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1794974 said:


> Yea I seen that earlier. It better change. I think its going to be warmer than they are thinking, has been fornthr last week.


Huh????:laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1794977 said:


> Huh????:laughing:


For the


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1794977 said:


> Huh????:laughing:


Looking at too many unit posts!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1794978 said:


> For the


Oh,................You do remember last year right?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1794976 said:


> All of us in the metro and including you and banonea.


That will change.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1794976 said:


> All of us in the metro and including you and banonea.


how much do you see?


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1794982 said:


> how much do you see?


About 12"-14". Quality will probably be right and I hope so. But its on the gfs so we will have to speculate what will happen for the next four days unless it backs off soon.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

my night time temps show 32-33 a couple hours at 29 then back up and change to rain. what mess that'll be


----------



## Deershack

Just joined backpage to get info on that Ford tractor that someone refered to. Want to see if it has a PTO. Don't see anyway to respond to the ad. Anyone got a hint? On CL there is a way.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Deershack;1794985 said:


> Just joined backpage to get info on that Ford tractor that someone refered to. Want to see if it has a PTO. Don't see anyway to respond to the ad. Anyone got a hint? On CL there is a way.


Probably a scam.


----------



## qualitycut

Deershack;1794985 said:


> Just joined backpage to get info on that Ford tractor that someone refered to. Want to see if it has a PTO. Don't see anyway to respond to the ad. Anyone got a hint? On CL there is a way.


I'm sure that's why you joined backpage.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1794983 said:


> About 12"-14". Quality will probably be right and I hope so. But its on the gfs so we will have to speculate what will happen for the next four days unless it backs off soon.


holy crap I hope not


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1794984 said:


> my night time temps show 32-33 a couple hours at 29 then back up and change to rain. what mess that'll be


43° daytime, 31° night.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1794890 said:


> So i put an add on CL and the first response has a work history of Buffalo Wild Wings.  So much for my requirements. :laughing:


Wow... well at least I know it's not just me...



SnowGuy73;1794908 said:


> Holy balls we lost some snow today!


Yeah for sure... I lost a ton in my backyard (South)



qualitycut;1794929 said:


> I think its like any plow, you stick with one long enough your bound to have people who have issues and hate a certain brand. Just like ford vs Chevy.


I think you hit the nail on the head...



LwnmwrMan22;1794931 said:


> Not sure if it was the Blizzard I was impressed with the other night, or the operator.


I had a wideout on one of my lots the other night... I was amazed how fast the lots were getting done!



SnowGuy73;1794951 said:


>


Looks Terrible!



SnowGuy73;1794981 said:


> That will change.


It better... we get that much snow and I'll just start driving south...


----------



## qualitycut

Nam shows it down in Iowa end of the week


----------



## Deershack

Tommorow is my 46th aniv. Don't need to look any further. Anyone know if the tractor would come with a PTO? I know the price seems to good but what the hell, you never know. Still looking for a way to respond.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1794991 said:


> Nam shows it down in Iowa end of the week


hope that's true. fired up the mowers today. they started so well it was like I had them running and shut them off then restarted them. they are ready for spring too


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1794991 said:


> Nam shows it down in Iowa end of the week


Did you notice the direction it was headed???? :crying::crying::crying:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Deershack;1794992 said:


> Tommorow is my 46th aniv. Don't need to look any further. Anyone know if the tractor would come with a PTO? I know the price seems to good but what the hell, you never know. Still looking for a way to respond.


Click on the reply button, on the top left in ad.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1794995 said:


> Click on the reply button, on the top left in ad.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

sure are a lot of mowers listed on craigs list in the last few days


----------



## Deershack

Snow: Thanks. On my screen there is no "Reply" shown. That's why I asked.


----------



## qualitycut

SWisconsinInc.;1794994 said:


> Did you notice the direction it was headed???? :crying::crying::crying:


NE into wisconsin


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://coolwx.com/ptype/


----------



## SnowGuy73

Deershack;1794998 said:


> Snow: Thanks. On my screen there is no "Reply" shown. That's why I asked.


Copy that, mine came right up.

I'm not sure how it works though usually the girls on there have numbers listed!

Haha.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1794999 said:


> NE into wisconsin


click on the link I posted. heavy crap down here and metro


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1795002 said:


> click on the link I posted. heavy crap down here and metro


I must be missing something...


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1794999 said:


> NE into wisconsin


When did I become swwisconsinwhatever???? 

It looks to me like its headed right at us. Should know more in an hour.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1795003 said:


> I must be missing something...


Click on the link.....Its like playing an Atari while watching the weather. Dark blues are heavy snow.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1795004 said:


> When did I become swwisconsinwhatever????
> 
> It looks to me like its headed right at us. Should know more in an hour.


I used to like you


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1795005 said:


> Click on the link.....Its like playing an Atari while watching the weather. Dark blues are heavy snow.


All it shows is white here and blue on west coast


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1795005 said:


> Click on the link.....Its like playing an Atari while watching the weather. Dark blues are heavy snow.


Mine just sits there...

Maybe it doesn't work on the phone.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1795008 said:


> All it shows is white here and blue on west coast


Same here...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Alright, I got two more replies.

Second guy sounds like he wants to work but lives in wisconsin.

Third guy has worked at Walgreens and I have no idea how to pronounce his name. 

While I'm always shocked at how stupid people are I do enjoy the comedy of it. Maybe I'm wrong and stocking shelves at Walgreens correlates to driving trucks and operating machinery quite nicely.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1795009 said:


> Mine just sits there...
> 
> Maybe it doesn't work on the phone.


Because you have sprint. Works just fine on my phone. That blue on the west coast is Thursday snow I believe


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1795006 said:


> I used to like you


I don't want snow. If that happens we will be screwed.



SnowGuy73;1795009 said:


> Mine just sits there...
> 
> Maybe it doesn't work on the phone.


I bet its a phone thing, it loaded right away for me. Trust me, you don't want to see it anyway.


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1795012 said:


> Because you have sprint. Works just fine on my phone. That blue on the west coast is Thursday snow I believe


I'm on WiFi.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1795013 said:


> I don't want snow. If that happens we will be screwed.
> 
> I bet its a phone thing, it loaded right away for me. Trust me, you don't want to see it anyway.


It will change.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1795016 said:


> I'm on WiFi.


I think its the EVO. I have trouble with some radars and stuff not working on my phone. Nws radar won't work when I zoom out to regional and accus won't either.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Going to be windy tomorrow...


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1795018 said:


> I think its the EVO. I have trouble with some radars and stuff not working on my phone. Nws radar won't work when I zoom out to regional and accus won't either.


Same. Download the NWS app, it works good.


----------



## Camden

Deershack;1794998 said:


> Snow: Thanks. On my screen there is no "Reply" shown. That's why I asked.


Just a word of caution, don't agree to send the seller any money up front. It could very well be a scam so just make sure you don't get taken advantage of.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1795022 said:


> Just a word of caution, don't agree to send the seller any money up front. It could very well be a scam so just make sure you don't get taken advantage of.


Agreed......


----------



## Deershack

Camden;1795022 said:


> Just a word of caution, don't agree to send the seller any money up front. It could very well be a scam so just make sure you don't get taken advantage of.


Thanks for the caution. I guess I won't even be tempted since I still can't find a way to reply. Nothing shows on my screen.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Channel 5 needs a better future cast..... It still shows hardly anything for precip still.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yuhas says about an inch.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1795028 said:


> Channel 5 needs a better future cast..... It still shows hardly anything for precip still.


Nws only says tenth to a quarter of an inch of rain


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1795032 said:


> Nws only says tenth to a quarter of an inch of rain


Looking at five we don't get really anything until over night, all snow.

Were screwed!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1795032 said:


> Nws only says tenth to a quarter of an inch of rain


The meteogram would agree.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ooooo..... I'm up to five responses now and the last two are legit. I can't wait for the late night crowd to email me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1795040 said:


> Ooooo..... I'm up to five responses now and the last two are legit. I can't wait for the late night crowd to email me.


Should be interesting.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ian is on...


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1795043 said:


> Ian is on...


Says 2" metro.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Talking 2-4" Friday..... Already......... Ugh............ Clown!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1795042 said:


> Should be interesting.


If someone worked for Taco Bell and can duplicate the Chili Cheese Burrito recipe they may get hired.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1794997 said:


> sure are a lot of mowers listed on craigs list in the last few days


Hmmm.... any reason that might be???


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1795047 said:


> Talking 2-4" Friday..... Already......... Ugh............ Clown!


I will cry if that happens, one trip I take an it snows


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1795048 said:


> If someone worked for Taco Bell and can duplicate the Chili Cheese Burrito recipe they may get hired.


Hahaha.... yes! You'll probably get some great responses later tonight when people get home from the bar and are pissed off about going to their crappy job in the morning...


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1795048 said:


> If someone worked for Taco Bell and can duplicate the Chili Cheese Burrito recipe they may get hired.


Hahahahah!

Agreed.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1795049 said:


> Hmmm.... any reason that might be???


Its spring.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1795050 said:


> I will cry if that happens, one trip I take an it snows


I'm with you..


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1795057 said:


> Its spring.....


Oh... thought there was a correlation between the auction yesterday... I remember that happening last year...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1795066 said:


> Oh... thought there was a correlation between the auction yesterday... I remember that happening last year...


Haven't seen any yet


----------



## NorthernProServ

jimslawnsnow;1795000 said:


> http://coolwx.com/ptype/


Bullseye !!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS posted on the comments on Facebook to their weather story that the snow favors a track NW of the cities again.

And that Roy guy is blabbing his mouth again.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1795066 said:


> Oh... thought there was a correlation between the auction yesterday... I remember that happening last year...


Could be too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1795070 said:


> NWS posted on the comments on Facebook to their weather story that the snow favors a track NW of the cities again.
> 
> And that Roy guy is blabbing his mouth again.


For........?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1795072 said:


> For........?


Nevermind, I read it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1795072 said:


> For........?


I did mind.... Thursday/Friday.


----------



## qualitycut

What a answer Novak 
What's this I hear of potential snow in se mn weds? Think anything of that?
Like · 1 hour ago
Novak Weather
yes


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1795070 said:


> And that Roy guy is blabbing his mouth again.


Dude's a jerk, don't listen to him.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1795082 said:


> What a answer Novak
> What's this I hear of potential snow in se mn weds? Think anything of that?
> Like · 1 hour ago
> Novak Weather
> yes


Sounds right for him.

Did you ask if Burnsville was an ok commute?


----------



## SnowGuy73

I always wondered what unit looked like.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1795082 said:


> What a answer Novak
> What's this I hear of potential snow in se mn weds? Think anything of that?
> Like · 1 hour ago
> Novak Weather
> yes


That's cute...


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1795085 said:


> Sounds right for him.
> 
> Did you ask if Burnsville was an ok commute?


No but this.
Yes? Yes you don't know or yes you think?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1795088 said:


> No but this.
> Yes? Yes you don't know or yes you think?


Haha!

Never question the doctor!


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1795040 said:


> Ooooo..... I'm up to five responses now and the last two are legit. I can't wait for the late night crowd to email me.


it's just all of us responding!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1795090 said:


> it's just all of us responding!


Hahahahah!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Someone is driving to Burnsville!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Think Novak has ever Googled himself and been lead here?


----------



## cbservicesllc

So Jerrid says the "microcast" is putting out sun for the metro tomorrow afternoon in which case we could go higher than 60... then thunderstorms around dinner while they have heavy snow up by Fargo... then cold air in the metro about midnight maybe an inch....


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1795094 said:


> So Jerrid says the "microcast" is putting out sun for the metro tomorrow afternoon in which case we could go higher than 60... then thunderstorms around dinner while they have heavy snow up by Fargo... then cold air in the metro about midnight maybe an inch....


I like thunderstorms!


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1795085 said:


> Sounds right for him.
> 
> Did you ask if Burnsville was an ok commute?


I did.  :laughing:


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1795093 said:


> Think Novak has ever Googled himself and been lead here?


Haha... I hope so...


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1795093 said:


> Think Novak has ever Googled himself and been lead here?


I hope he has.


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1795096 said:


> I did.  :laughing:


Hahahahah!

That's awesome!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1795090 said:


> it's just all of us responding!


I was wondering, two of the guys live by Snow Guy which is convenient.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1795088 said:


> No but this.
> Yes? Yes you don't know or yes you think?


Hahahaha... saw that... your post may get deleted...


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1795101 said:


> I was wondering, two of the guys live by Snow Guy which is convenient.


No comment.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1795102 said:


> Hahahaha... saw that... your post may get deleted...


The doc wouldn't do that, would he?


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1795105 said:


> The doc wouldn't do that, would he?


Maybe him and mjd are buddies


----------



## SSS Inc.

You know who you are!!!! :laughing::laughing::laughing:

I don't think there are beans in the cc burritos though.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1795107 said:


> You know who you are!!!! :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> I don't think there are beans in the cc burritos though.


You will like this.
http://foxnewsinsider.com/2014/03/30/michigan-school-rips-out-new-baseball-seats-deemed-superior-softball-bleachers


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1795110 said:


> You will like this.
> http://foxnewsinsider.com/2014/03/3...ball-seats-deemed-superior-softball-bleachers


I saw that the other day and couldn't believe it. What a joke. I still can't believe it. I wish some of the families of the Softball players and the players themselves raise hell about how dumb this is.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1795107 said:


> You know who you are!!!! :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> I don't think there are beans in the cc burritos though.


New resume come in???



qualitycut;1795110 said:


> You will like this.
> http://foxnewsinsider.com/2014/03/3...ball-seats-deemed-superior-softball-bleachers


What a joke... people wonder why this country is going down the tubes... even my wife thought the story of a special license plate for female veterans was a total joke...


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1795112 said:


> New resume come in???


Why yes........How did you know????? Whoever it was must know his stuff. chilichee[email protected] must not have been an easy email to get.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1795112 said:


> New resume come in???
> 
> What a joke... people wonder why this country is going down the tubes... even my wife thought the story of a special license plate for female veterans was a total joke...


Yea I'm waiting for the day everyone needs to make the same amount of money drive the same cars. We are becoming the country of entitlement.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1795114 said:


> Why yes........How did you know????? Whoever it was must know his stuff. [email protected] must not have been an easy email to get.


Wow... I'm very impressed!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1795114 said:


> Why yes........How did you know????? Whoever it was must know his stuff. [email protected] must not have been an easy email to get.


Chilicheese wasn't available.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1795114 said:


> Why yes........How did you know????? Whoever it was must know his stuff. [email protected] must not have been an easy email to get.


The email speaks for its self.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1795115 said:


> Yea I'm waiting for the day everyone needs to make the same amount of money drive the same cars. We are becoming the country of entitlement.


Drive the same car? Who are you kidding?? While I had the exact same thought that eventually we are all supposed to have the same things and nothing more I remembered the odd twist where the ultimate goal is that we really have nothing except bikes and apartments in the city.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1795118 said:


> The email speaks for its self.


If you can really handle the heat like you say you can, I mean they said they can, I would hire today even though we haven't started yet.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1795120 said:


> If you can really handle the heat like you say you can, I mean they said they can, I would hire today even though we haven't started yet.


Cant figure out who sent it?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1795121 said:


> Cant figure out who sent it?


I'm pretty sure you did.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G LTE exclusively from Sprint

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1795122 said:


> I'm pretty sure you did.
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 4G LTE exclusively from Sprint
> 
> :laughing::laughing::laughing:


Good thing I have At&t!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hmm.. New gfs moved SE for later in the week.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1795120 said:


> If you can really handle the heat like you say you can, I mean they said they can, I would hire today even though we haven't started yet.


He meant he can handle the heat of the Chili Cheese Burrito with Fire sauce



SSS Inc.;1795122 said:


> I'm pretty sure you did.
> 
> *Sent from my HTC EVO 4G LTE exclusively from Sprint*
> 
> :laughing::laughing::laughing:


Oops... hahaha


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1795123 said:


> Good thing I have At&t!!


Quality seems to be the only one that can make his Sprint phone work. He's had great coverage lately!


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1795126 said:


> Quality seems to be the only one that can make his Sprint phone work. He's had great coverage lately!


Looks like CB has his phone working.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1795127 said:


> Looks like CB has his phone working.


I see that. Its either quality or CB. We all know Snowguy's Sprint isn't working.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1795128 said:


> I see that. Its either quality or CB. We all know Snowguy's Sprint isn't working.


I'd love to take credit... I would have never thought to grab that email address


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1795124 said:


> Hmm.. New gfs moved SE for later in the week.


My % went up for Thursday Fri on nws


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1795129 said:


> I'd love to take credit... I would have never thought to grab that email address


You ever get that list I sent you


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1795129 said:


> I'd love to take credit... I would have never thought to grab that email address


I know someones quick on thier feet. Someone will fess up I'm sure


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1795131 said:


> You ever get that list I sent you


Yes sir... and thank you :salute:


----------



## SnowGuy73

49° clear, breezy

05:49


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm done to only 40% rain chance today, less than half inch snow tonight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Up to 60% already for rain snow mix Thursday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hourly is at .5" from midnight to noon.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Barlow says less than an inch tonight. He's down to 40% Thursday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Cody says mix tonight, possibility of a mix Thursday.


----------



## TKLAWN

Find it hard to believe it going to go from 60deg to 20deg overnight. Something's not right.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Barlow just said no accumulation for metro! Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1795157 said:


> Find it hard to believe it going to go from 60deg to 20deg overnight. Something's not right.


Agreed.............


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1795158 said:


> Barlow just said no accumulation for metro! Thumbs Up


Nice!......

I think I will still set the alarm though.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1795160 said:


> Nice!......
> 
> I think I will still set the alarm though.


Agreed....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The NAM wants to take off again come Thursday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Here is the GFS for Friday morning.

bano and jim are in line. I'm on the north side.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

For tonight, this NAM model has me a little concerned. This is 12 hours of moisture at about 7 am tomorrow morning.










That moisture based over St. Cloud. If that drifted 50 miles east, that's alot of moisture tonight for me.

At least the RAP doesn't show it.

After this morning's rain showers, the RAP doesn't show ANYTHING for us until midnight or later (the last time the RAP gives us).


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1795173 said:


> Here is the GFS for Friday morning.
> 
> bano and jim are in line. I'm on the north side.


Sure hope that its rain or moves south. If its snow I'm going to hate it and it better be the last of this crud


----------



## SnowGuy73

I don't like the looks of this...


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1795182 said:


> Sure hope that its rain or moves south. If its snow I'm going to hate it and it better be the last of this crud


Agreed.......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1795185 said:


> I don't like the looks of this...


You'll be fine


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1795188 said:


> You'll be fine


Snowguy will be fine. I can see my .7" from 3 am until noon turning into 2.5" by 9 am.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like the Meteogram blew up, literally.

WE ARE SCREWED!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1795191 said:


> Looks like the Meteogram blew up, literally.
> 
> WE ARE SCREWED!!


For when? Today? Thursday? Friday?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1795194 said:


> For when? Today? Thursday? Friday?


No, I click on it and all I get is a bunch of code, website code.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1795188 said:


> You'll be fine


Hope so.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1795190 said:


> Snowguy will be fine. I can see my .7" from 3 am until noon turning into 2.5" by 9 am.


That's what I'm worried about here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Good luck with all that. I'm on my way to Rogers to hopefully track down some 2.5" long (I know the length would be in MM) 16 mm, 1.50 pitch bolts to get this tire back on the tractor.

I've got two studs stuck in the hub though. Gonna have to find someone that can heat those up for me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I don't like the looks of Dee either!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1795202 said:


> That's what I'm worried about here.


You're far enough south.

This whole event should go down like the one the other night, except 30 miles farther north and west.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1795205 said:


> You're far enough south.
> 
> This whole event should go down like the one the other night, except 30 miles farther north and west.


Here's to hoping!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sprinkles in Shakopee.


----------



## cbservicesllc

cbservicesllc;1795158 said:


> Barlow just said no accumulation for metro! Thumbs Up


Correction... this was supposed to say Sven... I apologize to Barlow...


----------



## TKLAWN

cbservicesllc;1795210 said:


> Correction... this was supposed to say Sven... I apologize to Barlow...


Horse a piece.....or should I say clown.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://apps.startribune.com/blogs/user_images/pauldouglas_1396218063_3.30.14 NC Radar.gif

No worries here.......

Would explain why the NAM 4km is saying 2" for KMSP.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1795199 said:


>


We're screwed. He shows it going more north again. Every time he's been the opposite


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1795205 said:


> You're far enough south.
> 
> This whole event should go down like the one the other night, except 30 miles farther north and west.


I hope you're right... and I hope it doesn't kamikaze us... another watch radar, check forecast, watch radar, set alarm, wake up, repeat...


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1795160 said:


> Nice!......
> 
> I think I will still set the alarm though.


Chicken ****. Its going to be twice as warm today. Its gonna mrmelt on contact more than last weeks


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1795211 said:


> Horse a piece.....or should I say clown.


Agreed!........


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1795216 said:


> Chicken ****. Its going to be twice as warm today. Its gonna mrmelt on contact more than last weeks


The rain will keep the asphalt cooler.... and then freeze!

That's my worry.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Rain in Shakopee.


----------



## qualitycut

This Thu- Fri rain snow has me a little nervous.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1795220 said:


> The rain will keep the asphalt cooler.... and then freeze!
> 
> That's my worry.


Sun may poke out later


----------



## TKLAWN

Accuweather has 2.5 inches for tonight.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1795223 said:


> This Thu- Fri rain snow has me a little nervous.


Yeah..... me too. Fricken weather


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1795226 said:


> Yeah..... me too. Fricken weather


I'm supposed to leave Thursday at 7 am for Nashville.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Its funny a couple weeks ago they were saying we had to much snow to be warm. Now most of the snow is gone and may have snow coming end of the week


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1795227 said:


> I'm supposed to leave Thursday at 7 am for Nashville.


You maybe screwed as snow would say


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yeah, I'm apprehensive about tonight, but much more nervous about Friday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The one nice thing is winter sports are over, so not as much going on at the schools on the weekends.


----------



## qualitycut

Meteo dropped to 10 for Friday vs 16


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1795230 said:


> Yeah, I'm apprehensive about tonight, but much more nervous about Friday.


Pretty sure if we went back 50 pages to last storm you said the same thing about this storm. Weather satire?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1795235 said:


> Pretty sure if we went back 50 pages to last storm you said the same thing about this storm. Weather satire?


Last storm was the same way on the GFS.

I can only react to the data I'm given.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1795233 said:


> Meteo dropped to 10 for Friday vs 16


Drops even lower if you use a 3:1 ratio.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1795238 said:


> Drops even lower if you use a 3:1 ratio.


Ha I bet I have on 11:1


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1795233 said:


> Meteo dropped to 10 for Friday vs 16


I use 10:1 for these spring storms... with rain early plus ground temps... I only have 7 inches on the 06 zulu run


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1795238 said:


> Drops even lower if you use a 3:1 ratio.


Even better!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1795224 said:


> Sun may poke out later


Hope so.. .....


----------



## Ranger620

Update on my wire harness. Stonebrooke said if theres any corrosion they wont warranty it. Blizzard is aware of the issue and when they went to the new design they changed the design to avoid that. It must be cleaned after every snowfall and regreased which is the only way it will they will warranty it. They said to cut into the harness and run a jumper wire and it will cure the problem. Im not a fan of modifying the harness on the truck side. Another 250 for the plow side so that $750 in wire harness for 2 plows this year. Im going to e-mail direct to see if I get a response most likely ill get the same answer. 
I agree there are spots where I save time and do like the plow but I hate the higher cost in parts. I do run my equipment till its dead-dead. I still take care of it but run everything till it cant be run any more. My plows have pleanty of life left in them but $750+ a year Im gonna switch to boss. 
For those that were saying it would be nice for it to be faster (SSS-Quality??) change your pump to a 811 pump makes a world of difference. both my motor and pump went out this year so replaced both and when I did the pump I put the 811 pump in.


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1794929 said:


> I think its like any plow, you stick with one long enough your bound to have people who have issues and hate a certain brand. Just like ford vs Chevy. That being said I may switch to a wideout next truck. Its a lot quicker than the blizzard.


Exactly, you don't keep a truck and plow long enough to have issues! 



SSS Inc.;1794937 said:


> You obviously didn't know what you were doing.
> 
> I definitely agree they get a ton for parts but I haven't had too much trouble. On some of the jobs I do I have decreased my time by 30-35% and would have a hard time going back to a straight blade. I expect to buy more parts due to the extra moving parts and to me its worth it. Having said that we have a few routes that the Blizzard wouldn't gain you anything but additional costs with no time savings. So its not great for everything. But since we started buying them I haven't had any unusual failures so maybe we have been lucky.


Hey, I've got news for you, I _never_ know what I'm doing, I just put on a good show! 

I had a significant increase in productivity with my Blizzard; I definitely agree with you there. When I switched back to a straight blade it was a little frustrating at first.

My issues with Blizzard(at least the one I had, which was an '06) are many. One simple thing is that there is little to no "torsional" movement of the plow with respect to the truck. For most lots this wouldn't matter, but I have one in particular that has an entrance coming off the road at an angle, and the Blizzard would always leave crap I had to mess around cleaning up later. This was also an issue on the ends of driveways when pushing off on the corner at an angle, but fortunately I hardly do any drives. I also thing the overall design could be improved upon. Hydraulic hose routing is poor and causes premature hose failure. Hose replacement is a PITA since they had the brilliant idea of having all of the hoses enter under the manifold so you have to unbolt the entire manifold/pump assembly to simply replace a hose. There are no angle stops beyond bottoming out the angle cylinders, this causes the cylinder pins to bend, which makes removal of the cylinder a PITA when the crappy chrome job on their substandard overpriced cylinders fails, and they begin leaking. There's other stuff, but you get the idea.

And yeah, parts are expensive--ridiculously expensive. The worst part is that Stonebrooke never had the parts I happened to need in stock when I needed them, and their hours suck. For you, none of this is a big deal since you have multiple trucks and drivers. For me, when I got that plow in '06, it was the first year I was running by myself and running only one truck. I no longer had any backup trucks and any other drivers, so when things began to fail, it was a far bigger issue than it would have been in the past.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1795240 said:


> I use 10:1 for these spring storms... with rain early plus ground temps... I only have 7 inches on the 06 zulu run


only 7". what the crap with that junk


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Only problem with 3:1 ratio, it starts to be like concrete already setting up.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1795246 said:


> Exactly, you don't keep a truck and plow long enough to have issues!
> 
> Hey, I've got news for you, I _never_ know what I'm doing, I just put on a good show!
> 
> I had a significant increase in productivity with my Blizzard; I definitely agree with you there. When I switched back to a straight blade it was a little frustrating at first.
> 
> My issues with Blizzard(at least the one I had, which was an '06) are many. One simple thing is that there is little to no "torsional" movement of the plow with respect to the truck. For most lots this wouldn't matter, but I have one in particular that has an entrance coming off the road at an angle, and the Blizzard would always leave crap I had to mess around cleaning up later. This was also an issue on the ends of driveways when pushing off on the corner at an angle, but fortunately I hardly do any drives. I also thing the overall design could be improved upon. Hydraulic hose routing is poor and causes premature hose failure. Hose replacement is a PITA since they had the brilliant idea of having all of the hoses enter under the manifold so you have to unbolt the entire manifold/pump assembly to simply replace a hose. There are no angle stops beyond bottoming out the angle cylinders, this causes the cylinder pins to bend, which makes removal of the cylinder a PITA when the crappy chrome job on their substandard overpriced cylinders fails, and they begin leaking. There's other stuff, but you get the idea.
> 
> And yeah, parts are expensive--ridiculously expensive. The worst part is that Stonebrooke never had the parts I happened to need in stock when I needed them, and their hours suck. For you, none of this is a big deal since you have multiple trucks and drivers. For me, when I got that plow in '06, it was the first year I was running by myself and running only one truck. I no longer had any backup trucks and any other drivers, so when things began to fail, it was a far bigger issue than it would have been in the past.


I agree on the part about plowing at an angle I have that problem sometimes but I just angle the plow parallel with the drive and it helps enough.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Started to rain really light here about 5 min ago


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Decent rain in Otsego.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1795247 said:


> only 7". what the crap with that junk


Just trying to seek any positivity I can... 7 is better than 16... however 0 is better than 7


----------



## Ranger620

OC&D;1795246 said:


> Exactly, you don't keep a truck and plow long enough to have issues!
> 
> Hey, I've got news for you, I _never_ know what I'm doing, I just put on a good show!
> 
> I had a significant increase in productivity with my Blizzard; I definitely agree with you there. When I switched back to a straight blade it was a little frustrating at first.
> 
> My issues with Blizzard(at least the one I had, which was an '06) are many. One simple thing is that there is little to no "torsional" movement of the plow with respect to the truck. For most lots this wouldn't matter, but I have one in particular that has an entrance coming off the road at an angle, and the Blizzard would always leave crap I had to mess around cleaning up later. This was also an issue on the ends of driveways when pushing off on the corner at an angle, but fortunately I hardly do any drives. I also thing the overall design could be improved upon. Hydraulic hose routing is poor and causes premature hose failure. Hose replacement is a PITA since they had the brilliant idea of having all of the hoses enter under the manifold so you have to unbolt the entire manifold/pump assembly to simply replace a hose. There are no angle stops beyond bottoming out the angle cylinders, this causes the cylinder pins to bend, which makes removal of the cylinder a PITA when the crappy chrome job on their substandard overpriced cylinders fails, and they begin leaking. There's other stuff, but you get the idea.
> 
> And yeah, parts are expensive--ridiculously expensive. The worst part is that Stonebrooke never had the parts I happened to need in stock when I needed them, and their hours suck. For you, none of this is a big deal since you have multiple trucks and drivers. For me, when I got that plow in '06, it was the first year I was running by myself and running only one truck. I no longer had any backup trucks and any other drivers, so when things began to fail, it was a far bigger issue than it would have been in the past.


Many more good points here. I only do a handful of driveways so that doesnt bug me. I buy hoses in bulk specifically for the blizzards. Ive become a master at replacing them some I can do some with out having to unbolt the assembly. All problems set aside I do like the plow but this harness problem has beat me down to far


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1795255 said:


> Just trying to seek any positivity I can... 7 is better than 16... however 0 is better than 7


Lets go with zero. Im pretty worried right now. Plus I will be out 450 for the ticket


----------



## SnowGuy73

Steady rain from Shakopee to mounds view.


----------



## OC&D

cbservicesllc;1795255 said:


> Just trying to seek any positivity I can... 7 is better than 16... however 0 is better than 7


Don't you worry, SSS said winter is over!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu says 1.2" tonight..

Were screwed!


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS is down to .3".


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1795261 said:


> Don't you worry, SSS said winter is over!


I think unit did as well.


----------



## skorum03

Raining moderately in Riverfalls


----------



## skorum03

Quality I liked your response on Novak weather. THat was funny.


----------



## OC&D

I'm sure you fire guys heard about this one. Pretty sad. This house is literally a stone's throw away from me. I somehow slept through the whole thing.
Man, 25, Dies After St. Paul House Fire


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1795267 said:


> Quality I liked your response on Novak weather. THat was funny.


Ha that's the worse answer he could have gave to that question.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Wcco says maybe an inch or so tonight. 

Rain snow mix Thursday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1795269 said:


> I'm sure you fire guys heard about this one. Pretty sad. This house is literally a stone's throw away from me. I somehow slept through the whole thing.
> Man, 25, Dies After St. Paul House Fire


Another one from an unattended candle.

What a shame.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1795270 said:


> Ha that's the worse answer he could have gave to that question.


I'll be more interested to see his response to what you said.

Probably another 'yes'


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1795271 said:


> Wcco says maybe an inch or so tonight.
> 
> Rain snow mix Thursday.


They mention anything about accumulations?


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1795272 said:


> Another one from an unattended candle.
> 
> What a shame.


No doubt. I think it was about a year ago there was another house just down the block from this one that had a substantial fire in the 2nd story. If I remember correctly, that one was started from a cigarette that either wasn't put out entirely, or they fell asleep smoking. Fortunately no one died from that one.

These houses around here are really old. Mine was built in 1888. The lumber is so dry it goes up like a tinder bundle. Most of them have lathe and plaster with wood lath, which probably makes it even worse.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger... Thanks for the tip on Crow River.

Put it in my GPS, took me to a farm. Thought, nah, that can't be the place, drove over to 101.

Found out I had to turn around. 

That place is AWESOME!!

Need more places like that!!

I asked the guy 3 times.... Yo sure that's all?

Cost me more in fuel than 16 bolts and lock washers.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1795272 said:


> Another one from an unattended candle.
> 
> What a shame.


That's why my gf isnt allowed to burn candles unless I'm home.


----------



## TKLAWN

Suns half out. Drying up quickly.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1795274 said:


> They mention anything about accumulations?


Thursday, nope.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1795275 said:


> No doubt. I think it was about a year ago there was another house just down the block from this one that had a substantial fire in the 2nd story. If I remember correctly, that one was started from a cigarette that either wasn't put out entirely, or they fell asleep smoking. Fortunately no one died from that one.
> 
> These houses around here are really old. Mine was built in 1888. The lumber is so dry it goes up like a tinder bundle. Most of them have lathe and plaster with wood lath, which probably makes it even worse.


Yup. Nice and hot, like fighting a fire in a chimney.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1795281 said:


> Suns half out. Drying up quickly.


Done raining in mounds view.


----------



## qualitycut

Nws raised my high to 64 for today


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1795278 said:


> Ranger... Thanks for the tip on Crow River.
> 
> Put it in my GPS, took me to a farm. Thought, nah, that can't be the place, drove over to 101.
> 
> Found out I had to turn around.
> 
> That place is AWESOME!!
> 
> Need more places like that!!
> 
> I asked the guy 3 times.... Yo sure that's all?
> 
> Cost me more in fuel than 16 bolts and lock washers.


Ya I should have mentioned that it was an old farm house. Should have picked up a cutting edge for a 9'-2" V while you were there if you needed on. He makes them with the highest quality steel you can get. I can get triple the life over factory and at a fraction of the price. Just usally have to call ahead of time but some times he has extra. $235 with bolts for both sides if memory serves me correct. Nice people, family owned business.


----------



## skorum03

Ranger620;1795290 said:


> Ya I should have mentioned that it was an old farm house. Should have picked up a cutting edge for a 9'-2" V while you were there if you needed on. He makes them with the highest quality steel you can get. I can get triple the life over factory and at a fraction of the price. Just usally have to call ahead of time but some times he has extra. $235 with bolts for both sides if memory serves me correct. Nice people, family owned business.


Thats worth the drive


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1795290 said:


> Ya I should have mentioned that it was an old farm house. Should have picked up a cutting edge for a 9'-2" V while you were there if you needed on. He makes them with the highest quality steel you can get. I can get triple the life over factory and at a fraction of the price. Just usally have to call ahead of time but some times he has extra. $235 with bolts for both sides if memory serves me correct. Nice people, family owned business.


The formed cutting edges? With the curved middle and bends?

Made me smile. The 60mm lenglength he looked up and it was $2.50 / bolt. The 70mm went to $8.25/bbolt.

Old guy-holy cripes!! You better be able to get by with the 60's for that price!!


----------



## Ranger620

Yes curb guard and the center piece. Not formed but welded. Ive been using him for years kept it kinda quite.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1795287 said:


> Nws raised my high to 64 for today


Nice!........


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1795290 said:


> Ya I should have mentioned that it was an old farm house. Should have picked up a cutting edge for a 9'-2" V while you were there if you needed on. He makes them with the highest quality steel you can get. I can get triple the life over factory and at a fraction of the price. Just usally have to call ahead of time but some times he has extra. $235 with bolts for both sides if memory serves me correct. Nice people, family owned business.


Wife's shop goes to them all the time for stuff... I go there whenever I can... She did just mention to me about cutting edges... I should check into that...


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1795283 said:


> Yup. Nice and hot, like fighting a fire in a chimney.


Yeahhhhh... we don't have that problem up here... all of ours are this REALLY nice lightweight construction, especially those wood I joists with all the chip board and glue... oh... wait...


----------



## qualitycut

Meteo is back up to 14


----------



## qualitycut

Gfs has the heaviest over us at noon Friday so hopefully its rain


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Stopped and test drove a new '14 with the diesel/3.42 rear ends.

Sticking with my Hemi for now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1795306 said:


> Gfs has the heaviest over us at noon Friday so hopefully its rain


NWS has Rain/Snow all the way through until Friday night.

Then SNOW.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1795305 said:


> Meteo is back up to 14


Do you have it set to KMSP?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1795298 said:


> Yes curb guard and the center piece. Not formed but welded. Ive been using him for years kept it kinda quite.


You're saying the new style cutting edges for the Boss V, with the curb guards?

So you don't have the rubber puck in the middle, correct?


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1795301 said:


> Yeahhhhh... we don't have that problem up here... all of ours are this REALLY nice lightweight construction, especially those wood I joists with all the chip board and glue... oh... wait...


Ah yes, the ones that fall in on your head.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1795310 said:


> Do you have it set to KMSP?


Yea at 11:1 still, it went up 2 inches


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Where are we getting cutting edges?. I've been getting them local in Blaine but the customer service seems to be going down over the years. They never seem to have anything in stock anymore and the 2 week wait for an order is getting longer and longer. Last order took 6 weeks (5 weeks and 4 business days to be exact). By then I needed edges and got them from truck utilities. So I wasn't in a hurry to spend another $1,300 for edges that will sit. So I waited a week and a halt to pick them up and they made a comment of "about time" referring to me making THEM wait. I just bit my tongue and said YEP


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1795315 said:


> Yea at 11:1 still, it went up 2 inches


Were screwed!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1795310 said:


> Do you have it set to KMSP?


I'll confirm.

METEO is higher.

NWS saying they are going to drop winter weather headlines and put wind advisories out.

I will bet at the 4 pm update they pass on tonight and start focusing on Friday.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1795319 said:


> Were screwed!


agree with you. hoping we get rain mix and it will melt most of it


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1795315 said:


> Yea at 11:1 still, it went up 2 inches


Wow... I think I figured it out... quite a difference when you turn compaction on and turn it to 10:1... still too much snow though!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1795307 said:


> Stopped and test drove a new '14 with the diesel/3.42 rear ends.
> 
> Sticking with my Hemi for now.


the gassers are still 3.73 and 4.10 right?


----------



## BossPlow614

What a bunch of garbage. Square now makes you turn on your GPS to do transactions. #Clowns! :realmad:


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1795323 said:


> Wow... I think I figured it out... quite a difference when you turn compaction on and turn it to 10:1... still too much snow though!


Yea I always shut all those three boxes off. Makes it easier for me


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1795327 said:


> What a bunch of garbage. Square now makes you turn on your GPS to do transactions. #Clowns! :realmad:


Probably to cover their but so people in China are not running a cre card from Rochester.


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone know the asphalt temps?


----------



## qualitycut

Well don't like the sound on nws forecast discussion. F....


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1795314 said:


> Ah yes, the ones that fall in on your head.


Or before you even get there...


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1795328 said:


> Yea I always shut all those three boxes off. Makes it easier for me


Gotta keep compaction on if you want to keep the dream alive! 

Also, I see blue sky!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1795334 said:


> Well don't like the sound on nws forecast discussion. F....


This part about later in the week?

CONFIDENCE IS INCREASING THAT SOME PORTION OF THE
MPX CWA COULD RECEIVE SEVERAL INCHES OF SNOWFALL FROM THIS LONG
DURATION SYSTEM.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1795312 said:


> You're saying the new style cutting edges for the Boss V, with the curb guards?
> 
> So you don't have the rubber puck in the middle, correct?


You are correct. No center puck and curb guards. The only differance is he welds the center and curb guards on instead of bending/molding them like the factory. Also you end up using regular bolts instead of carige bolts just a cosmetic thing. Sometimes they get a little long. Thats been my only complaint. Every bolt lines up and works corectly but it hangs out the edges an extra inch sometimes. Never been disapointed especially at half the price. He did an edge for my blizzard $235 and he installed it but i had to leave the truck as he didnt have a pattern for it took him a few days. He gets busy and simetimes overwhelmed. Ive got two full seasons on my blizzard and should get most of next season out of it.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1795337 said:


> This part about later in the week?
> 
> CONFIDENCE IS INCREASING THAT SOME PORTION OF THE
> MPX CWA COULD RECEIVE SEVERAL INCHES OF SNOWFALL FROM THIS LONG
> DURATION SYSTEM.


That along with a lot more lol


----------



## Ranger620

Stonebroke sttod tall and warrantied my harness. I was very happy with them


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1795314 said:


> Ah yes, the ones that fall in on your head.


Have to give the RIT guys something to do.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1795340 said:


> Stonebroke sttod tall and warrantied my harness. I was very happy with them


That's good, they should. They probably just get reimbursed from blizzard.


----------



## Green Grass

Sunny and 48 here.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1795332 said:


> Anyone know the asphalt temps?


58° right now in shakopee. It wont be that high come thursday night though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1795344 said:


> 58° right now in shakopee. It wont be that high come thursday night though.


Friday will be the biggest concern.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sounds like I SHOULD get my truck from the body shop tonight.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1795344 said:


> 58° right now in shakopee. It wont be that high come thursday night though.


What's your gut tell you on this one (late week storm)?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1795330 said:


> Probably to cover their but so people in China are not running a cre card from Rochester.


In was going to say even for disputes against people here
You have one party saying they were never there, another saying they made the purchase.

Would be another option to figure out where exactly the transaction took place.

I would have assumed it would have always been required.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1795347 said:


> Sounds like I SHOULD get my truck from the body shop tonight.


For when? You worried about tonight?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1795348 said:


> What's your gut tell you on this one (late week storm)?


My gut is telling me that so far all of the other storms have gone north.

This one is so far south, this close, we need to hope this one goes south, and not north.

That band of snow in Eastern ND right this very minute??? That is what the NAM is leading into setting up right over the cities and just holding it there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1795350 said:


> For when? You worried about tonight?


I'm not WORRIED..... Just would like to have it back. Although....I AM still apprehensive.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

At least the NAM now has a dip at the end of the run on the METEO instead of shooting straight into the air like it has for the last two snowfalls.

Although......is that a bad thing??


----------



## qualitycut

The meteo had a lot of snow for us tonight a few weeks ago as well as the last one so hopefully it drops. I think these borderline temps mess with it a bit.


----------



## qualitycut

Gfs has me in the bullseye right now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1795354 said:


> The meteo had a lot of snow for us tonight a few weeks ago as well as the last one so hopefully it drops. I think these borderline temps mess with it a bit.


Right... Plus remember last spring when SSS always posted pics of GFS forecast Paul Douglas would post of 20" snowfalls that turned into drizzle??

Oh, wait, no. We plowed all last April.


----------



## SSS Inc.

My gut has me a wee bit worried for friday because of exactly.what lwnmwr mentioned. I have yet to see a storm drop eight inches on the grass and nothin on the asphalt. Nevermind 12 +.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1795349 said:


> In was going to say even for disputes against people here
> You have one party saying they were never there, another saying they made the purchase.
> 
> Would be another option to figure out where exactly the transaction took place.
> 
> I would have assumed it would have always been required.


Good point... look at it as another protection mechanism


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1795356 said:


> Right... Plus remember last spring when SSS always posted pics of GFS forecast Paul Douglas would post of 20" snowfalls that turned into drizzle??
> O
> Oh, wait, no. We plowed all last April.


Ha I haven't looked at his weather all winter until you mentioned it. He's got slush for a few days lol


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sunshine!!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1795369 said:


> Sunshine!!!!!


Me too!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1795374 said:


> Me too!!


Very windy!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Good day for a swamp to burn.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1795357 said:


> My gut has me a wee bit worried for friday because of exactly.what lwnmwr mentioned. I have yet to see a storm drop eight inches on the grass and nothin on the asphalt. Nevermind 12 +.


April of 2002 it snowed 7" during the day, but never added up on the blacktop.

I know this because I was sitting in El Paso, TX. The caveat though is two weeks before, it was 90 and sunny Easter weekend.

My oldest was about 3 months old and we had driven down to see my wife's family stationed at Ft. Bliss. I remember being anxious to get back thinking I needed to get the preemergent down.

While I was down there I was trying to find flights to get back, plow, then fly back down to drive home.

Kept in touch with everyone and it never added up enough to plow.

Only saving grace for Friday is it's rain/snow until Friday night, or the high pressure moving in to push this storm though tonight blocks the Thursday storm to the south.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Nothing but mostly cloudy and 44 in Lindstrom. Telling ya, I'm gonna get screwed at 6 am.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Can someone confirm that the NAM now shows all moisture in IA for Thursday other than far southeast MN? Doesn't go far enough for Friday.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1795378 said:


> Nothing but mostly cloudy and 44 in Lindstrom. Telling ya, I'm gonna get screwed at 6 am.


If I don't get anything here and you need more help than you already have, put me in coach


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1795379 said:


> Can someone confirm that the NAM now shows all moisture in IA for Thursday other than far southeast MN? Doesn't go far enough for Friday.


That's what it looks like... minimal moisture for the metro, north, and west... for Thursday


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1795380 said:


> If I don't get anything here and you need more help than you already have, put me in coach


You're ready to play??

Sun is coming out here now.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1795379 said:


> Can someone confirm that the NAM now shows all moisture in IA for Thursday other than far southeast MN? Doesn't go far enough for Friday.


Its been south for a day or so. I know I noticed it yesterday and sss said its going straight north. Nws discussion says good go from Iowa to green bay or Missouri Chicago if I remember


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1795381 said:


> That's what it looks like... minimal moisture for the metro, north, and west... for Thursday


Now just hope its like that Fri sat.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1795383 said:
 

> You're ready to play??
> 
> Sun is coming out here now.


Look at me, I can be centerfield


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1795385 said:


> Now just hope its like that Fri sat.


Yes! Thumbs Up


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1795376 said:


> Good day for a swamp to burn.....


You want me to light one for you or someone else already take care of that?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1795384 said:


> Its been south for a day or so. I know I noticed it yesterday and sss said its going straight north. Nws discussion says good go from Iowa to green bay or Missouri Chicago if I remember


I agreed with SSS that it was going straight north even up to this morning.

It could have easily turned left like today's storm and come right over us.

Now it looks like it's taking the MO to Chicago line.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Back to my test drive of the Ram Diesel.

For those that don't know, you can use real time fuel economy on the dash. My test drive "test", needs to take into assumption that the computer in both trucks will make the same calculations.

The diesel would show 21 mpg @ 65 with the cruise set.

My Hemi shows 17 @ 65 with the cruise set.

My Hemi also has 800 lbs of salt in the back cause I'm too lazy to take it out.

Plus I figure as long as it's back there, I don't need to spread it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1795391 said:


> I agreed with SSS that it was going straight north even up to this morning.
> 
> It could have easily turned left like today's storm and come right over us.
> 
> Now it looks like it's taking the MO to Chicago line.


Good. They can keep it. Have my eye on a mower down there. Hope they get snow so I can get it cheap since I'm a cheap skate

If we miss out on the end of the week stuff hope to start clean ups by the 15th


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1795390 said:


> You want me to light one for you or someone else already take care of that?


Go for it...... I'm done bidding for the day and now bored!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Good luck to ya quality.....
http://m.twincities.com/twincities/db_39829/contentdetail.htm?contentguid=u6Z6ntio


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1795392 said:


> Back to my test drive of the Ram Diesel.
> 
> For those that don't know, you can use real time fuel economy on the dash. My test drive "test", needs to take into assumption that the computer in both trucks will make the same calculations.
> 
> The diesel would show 21 mpg @ 65 with the cruise set.
> 
> My Hemi shows 17 @ 65 with the cruise set.


Interesting...


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;1795393 said:


> Good. They can keep it. Have my eye on a mower down there. Hope they get snow so I can get it cheap since I'm a cheap skate
> 
> If we miss out on the end of the week stuff hope to start clean ups by the 15th


Hope you're right, the 15th might be a bit early though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1795393 said:


> Good. They can keep it. Have my eye on a mower down there. Hope they get snow so I can get it cheap since I'm a cheap skate
> 
> If we miss out on the end of the week stuff hope to start clean ups by the 15th


There's an Applebee's by Northtown Mall in Blaine that doesn't have a spec of snow on the property. Someone can go do a cleanup if you're antsy.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1795398 said:


> There's an Applebee's by Northtown Mall in Blaine that doesn't have a spec of snow on the property. Someone can go do a cleanup if you're antsy.


We have places that are clear or close to it. A good sunny week with 50's and 60 is all it will take. I remember a few years ago I was bidding properties with snow and ice and clean ups followed less than a week later


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

18°, 40 mph winds, Heavy Snow in Grand Forks..... WHEEEEE!!!!!


----------



## TKLAWN

Might be a touch wet. 

Run the de-thatcher over the mud and then seed it in right. Haha


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

One of the schools we mow. It'll be a bit.


----------



## qualitycut

Yea my phones still been slow, crap even my emails and letters for service this summer have been real slow coming back in. Hopefully next week it picks up. All this snow talk I think has some people just worn out.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1795405 said:


> Yea my phones still been slow, crap even my emails and letters for service this summer have been real slow coming back in. Hopefully next week it picks up. All this snow talk I think has some people just worn out.


You're not alone!


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1795406 said:


> You're not alone!


It usually takes a weekend where both days are decent and most the snows gone for people to get out in the yards. With how nice it was yesterday people were still sitting in the house.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ummmm... Novak thinks 4-8" for Friday.

Doing some digging..... See who agrees.


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1795380 said:


> If I don't get anything here and you need more help than you already have, put me in coach


Put me in if i get nothing. I would really like to plow a few more times. I actually enjoy it


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1795408 said:


> Ummmm... Novak thinks 4-8" for Friday.
> 
> Doing some digging..... See who agrees.


Where you see that?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1795410 said:


> Where you see that?


Not much for sleuthing are you???


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1795412 said:


> Not much for sleuthing are you???


I had to Google that word and yes I was investigating can't find anything


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1795412 said:


> Not much for sleuthing are you???


His Facebook page, the one pic where you guys were posting. Someone posted about an hour ago (wasn't me) that they see 4-8" on Friday.

Novak Weather liked the comment.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1795415 said:


> His Facebook page, the one pic where you guys were posting. Someone posted about an hour ago (wasn't me) that they see 4-8" on Friday.
> 
> Novak Weather liked the comment.


He also liked all the other comments but mine.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1795408 said:


> Ummmm... Novak thinks 4-8" for Friday.
> 
> Doing some digging..... See who agrees.


Well he's been saying that for the last few snows


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1795416 said:


> He also liked all the other comments but mine.


Touché. However not sure if that should be directed towards me or you??


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1795416 said:


> He also liked all the other comments but mine.


Haha... was just going to say that


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1795417 said:


> Well he's been saying that for the last few snows


Agreed. Its his go to number.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Percentages have dropped for tonight another 10%, but went up Thursday / Thursday night.


----------



## SnowGuy73

God Sprint sucks!!!!!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Sun went away. Back to clouds. Not sure how I'm going to be 63 for a high today


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1795423 said:


> God Sprint sucks!!!!!!!


My 2 year old could have told you that


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1795422 said:


> Percentages have dropped for tonight another 10%, but went up Thursday / Thursday night.


Mine are still the same..... so far


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1795425 said:


> Sun went away. Back to clouds. Not sure how I'm going to be 63 for a high today


Same.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1795426 said:


> My 2 year old could have told you that


Not sure o can make it another 3 weeks!


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1795425 said:


> Sun went away. Back to clouds. Not sure how I'm going to be 63 for a high today


Same... only at 54 here...


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1795422 said:


> Percentages have dropped for tonight another 10%, but went up Thursday / Thursday night.


Keeping my fingers crossed for Thursday. Any plowable amount would be awesome....Sorry but I want the extra payup


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1795429 said:


> Not sure o can make it another 3 weeks!


I have till July... It's great now... as long as I don't try to talk on the phone while going West/East through Maple Grove...


----------



## qualitycut

Wonder if chilicheeseburrito sent any more emails to sss


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I'm surprised NWS hasn't put any amounts out yet


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1795432 said:


> I have till July... It's great now... as long as I don't try to talk on the phone while going West/East through Maple Grove...


Same, or expect voicemails within the same day as the missed call!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1795321 said:


> I'll confirm.
> 
> METEO is higher.
> 
> NWS saying they are going to drop winter weather headlines and put wind advisories out.
> 
> I will bet at the 4 pm update they pass on tonight and start focusing on Friday.


Posted this at 12:30.

The 1:06 Forecast Discussion update posted from NWS said thunderstorms possible hail and gusty winds, then went to the Wednesday-Friday storm.


----------



## olsonbro

LwnmwrMan22;1795408 said:


> Ummmm... Novak thinks 4-8" for Friday.
> 
> Doing some digging..... See who agrees.


Another private weather guy we sometimes get access to, has 4-8 possible for Friday also


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1795445 said:


> Posted this at 12:30.
> 
> The 1:06 Forecast Discussion update posted from NWS said thunderstorms possible hail and gusty winds, then went to the Wednesday-Friday storm.


The last one went right to that to didn't it? Looks like it


----------



## cbservicesllc

Wow... Tornado Warning in Yellow Medicine County (North of Marshall)


----------



## qualitycut

When's the gfs update?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1795448 said:


> Wow... Tornado Warning in Yellow Medicine County (North of Marshall)


Only in Minnesota. Tornados and snow storm in the same week


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1795451 said:


> When's the gfs update?


Thought someone said 4 or 7 at one time


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1795452 said:


> Only in Minnesota. Tornados and snow storm in the same week


In the same hour.


----------



## Greenery

any suggestions for a place to eat around the forest lake Stacy Wyoming Area


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1795448 said:


> Wow... Tornado Warning in Yellow Medicine County (North of Marshall)


I thought it was going to be all snow out there?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1795456 said:


> any suggestions for a place to eat around the forest lake Stacy Wyoming Area


What are you looking for?

How far off the freeway are you wanting to travel?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1795456 said:


> any suggestions for a place to eat around the forest lake Stacy Wyoming Area


There is a great little bar restaurant right in town in Wyoming.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1795459 said:


> There is a great little bar restaurant right in town in Wyoming.


Right off the main drag there, excellent prime rib sandwichs.


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1795456 said:


> any suggestions for a place to eat around the forest lake Stacy Wyoming Area


Lwnmrrs house?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1795460 said:


> Right off the main drag there, excellent prime rib sandwichs.


You haven't been out much.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1795445 said:


> Posted this at 12:30.
> 
> The 1:06 Forecast Discussion update posted from NWS said thunderstorms possible hail and gusty winds , then went to the Wednesday-Friday storm.


If we get this I wont have to worry about snow as long as the hail has some size to it


----------



## Greenery

anything really I was actually just talking about a prime rib sandwich


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1795451 said:


> When's the gfs update?


6. Nam at 4. Or right around there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1795461 said:


> Lwnmrrs house?


He'd have to go next door to the Mom-in-law's house. We're eating spaghetti over there tonight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1795462 said:


> You haven't been out much.


Ok...........


----------



## Greenery

what's the hot spot Lawnmower Man although spaghetti does sound good


----------



## SnowGuy73

Confrimed tornado on the ground, south of Appleton.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Just putting the word out, I'll have about 5000 yards of clean sandy fill if anyone needs it. 694/silver lake rd area. 

52 overcast


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1795464 said:


> anything really I was actually just talking about a prime rib sandwich


Forest Lake

Key's ****
Norman Quacks - quirky somewhat higher end steak seafood
Friar Tuck's - better bar food than Cornerstone that Snow referenced
Old Log Cabin - 10 miles east of the freeway, good sit down food
Mr. $5 Burger/$6 Large Burrito
Famous Dave's
Don Julio's - very good Mexican
All the chain places

Wyoming
Cornerstone - not sure restaurant is open tonight, that's how good it is, the place Snow guy referenced. I live 2 miles from there and haven't eaten there in 10+,years.
Tasty Asia - good sit down Asian food
Chain fast food

Stacy
The muni bar has good food
Rustic Inn not so much
Subway


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Greenery;1795470 said:


> what's the hot spot Lawnmower Man although spaghetti does sound good


Keys **** is always good.

Why won't it let me say c a f e


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1795473 said:


> Forest Lake
> 
> Key's ****
> Norman Quacks - quirky somewhat higher end steak seafood
> Friar Tuck's - better bar food than Cornerstone that Snow referenced
> Old Log Cabin - 10 miles east of the freeway, good sit down food
> Mr. $5 Burger/$6 Large Burrito
> Famous Dave's
> Don Julio's - very good Mexican
> All the chain places
> 
> Wyoming
> Cornerstone - not sure restaurant is open tonight, that's how good it is, the place Snow guy referenced. I live 2 miles from there and haven't eaten there in 10+,years.
> Tasty Asia - good sit down Asian food
> Chain fast food
> 
> Stacy
> The muni bar has good food
> Rustic Inn not so much
> Subway


If you're heading home, Green Mill or Bonfire in Blaine right off the freeway.


----------



## Greenery

awesome thank you that's exactly what I wanted to know


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1795475 said:


> If you're heading home, Green Mill or Bonfire in Blaine right off the freeway.


Bonfire, BBQ chicken pizza yumm. Everything is pretty good there


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yuhas says about an inch tonight.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1795475 said:


> If you're heading home, Green Mill or Bonfire in Blaine right off the freeway.


Applebee's is there too


----------



## SnowGuy73

Thursday/Friday looks pretty strong.....


----------



## qualitycut

Everyone is scared to say much about Thursday/ Friday


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1795478 said:


> Yuhas says about an inch tonight.


No mention of sunscreen.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1795483 said:


> No mention of sunscreen.


I too was surprised!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1795482 said:


> Everyone is scared to say much about Thursday/ Friday


Probably because there is a tornado on the ground where they were supposed to get a blizzard today.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Guy on 5 says they had the tornado cell and then 15 miles west is snow... "I've never seen that before"


----------



## Greenery

Well we decided on Norman Quacks, its gotta be good with a name like that.. Right?

Thanks


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak is once again "predicting" weather as it happens.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1795490 said:


> Well we decided on Norman Quacks, its gotta be good with a name like that.. Right?
> 
> Thanks


You got the snowmobile trailer? Should have room on a Monday night. Get off the freeway, head left, about 1 mile on your left in a strip mall next to White Castle.


----------



## unit28

chance of severe hail @ these lcations


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1795493 said:


> chance of severe hail @ these lcations


Nice..........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Schaffer says big storm.... Maybe Friday


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1795492 said:


> You got the snowmobile trailer? Should have room on a Monday night. Get off the freeway, head left, about 1 mile on your left in a strip mall next to White Castle.


Found it, Interesting menu.

Sled deck so no worries with parking, pulled right up to the door.


----------



## unit28

O
M
G
......over 2" PR hr snowfall rates?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1795495 said:


> Schaffer says big storm.... Maybe Friday


Screw it it'll melt or should all snow removal people leave the state?


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1795497 said:


> O
> M
> G
> ......over 2" PR hr snowfall rates?


When??????


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1795491 said:


> Novak is once again "predicting" weather as it happens.


What a joke...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1795500 said:


> What a joke...


See what I'm talking about?

What a Morris!


----------



## qualitycut

Man Schaffer made me feel better about Friday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1795497 said:


> O
> M
> G
> ......over 2" PR hr snowfall rates?


I think we had that here before... No fun.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1795496 said:


> Found it, Interesting menu.
> 
> Sled deck so no worries with parking, pulled right up to the door.


Your parking lights are on.

***** stalker chat.

Just got the truck from the body shop, thought I'd say hi, until all the guys were there with gals and didn't wanna look like a total buffoon.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1795505 said:


> Man Schaffer made me feel better about Friday.


Hahahahah. Right!


----------



## unit28

will guarantee some localized spots of up to 2.25" pr hour in the thundersnow areas......

God Speed


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1795506 said:


> I think we had that here before... No fun.


That's what I had last week when Quality came up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1795499 said:


> When??????


Unit's taking about NoDak.


----------



## Greenery

Haha no sh*t, thanks got them turned off.

I thought I had saw your truck pull in.

Should have said hi.

Did you do a walk through?

We should be easy to pick out, snowmobiling type shirts on.

Me and my gal, mid thirties.


----------



## Green Grass

unit28;1795493 said:


> chance of severe hail @ these lcations


Sweet that is out by me.


----------



## Ranger620

I need the hail close to home. Storm damages could keep me busy all summer. Last 2 years we haven't had any.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sun coming through the high clouds here... Looks like a classic summer storm brewing!


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1795504 said:


> See what I'm talking about?
> 
> What a Morris!


Whats a morris?

Someone should call him out


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1795517 said:


> Whats a morris?
> 
> Someone should call him out


Its from kfan... Basically a moron!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1795516 said:


> Sun coming through the high clouds here... Looks like a classic summer storm brewing!


Sweet that should give us something to do. Guess I better head towards home


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1795515 said:


> I need the hail close to home. Storm damages could keep me busy all summer. Last 2 years we haven't had any.


Yeah, I'll get the hail. Just made the last payment on the Menard's card from redoing the roof last fall.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1795512 said:


> Haha no sh*t, thanks got them turned off.
> 
> I thought I had saw your truck pull in.
> 
> Should have said hi.
> 
> Did you do a walk through?
> 
> We should be easy to pick out, snowmobiling type shirts on.
> 
> Me and my gal, mid thirties.


Like I said, didn't wanna walk up to each table say "are you Greenery?"

Hope you enjoy dinner.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ian said heavy wet snow tonight.... 1-2".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Don't look at Novak's travel update for later this week quality.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1795505 said:


> Man Schaffer made me feel better about Friday.


Jerrid downplayed it... just said it was something to watch


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1795528 said:


> Jerrid downplayed it... just said it was something to watch


GFS has a slight shift SE.

That will change.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1795520 said:


> Yeah, I'll get the hail. Just made the last payment on the Menard's card from redoing the roof last fall.


You've really gotta play this song in reverse...


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1795529 said:


> GFS has a slight shift SE.
> 
> That will change.


Yea more se


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1795527 said:



> Don't look at Novak's travel update for later this week quality.


He already knows. Quality has been on top of this for 3 days.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1795496 said:


> Found it, Interesting menu.
> 
> Sled deck so no worries with parking, pulled right up to the door.


How do you like the sled deck? I was thinking of getting one next year.

We just got home from up there I am so sore I don't want to move


----------



## Green Grass

Sweet we got lighting!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1795534 said:


> He already knows. Quality has been on top of this for 3 days.


Yup. That's a little early for him to post that.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1795537 said:


> Yup. That's a little early for him to post that.


Yeah, that is way early for him. Next thing you know he will have a totals map posted sometime on Thursday.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1795538 said:


> Yeah, that is way early for him. Next thing you know he will have a totals map posted sometime on Thursday.


So am I going to be canceling my trip?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1795540 said:


> So am I going to be canceling my trip?


Don't cancel yet. When do you leave?


----------



## unit28

good thing it's not growing.......right?

current sat photo


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1795540 said:


> So am I going to be canceling my trip?


I think you need to go the opposite direction now. Hope your flight is canceled, throw a fit and get a free flight next week or two.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1795541 said:


> Don't cancel yet. When do you leave?


7am Thursday.
Went through novaks pics and he hasn't been right in about two weeks


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1795544 said:


> 7am Thursday.
> Went through novaks pics and he hasn't been right in about two weeks


That sucks. This is why I don't have too many more years of pushing snow in me, it's like a 5 month prison sentence.

Actually now it's more like 6 months.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1795546 said:


> That sucks. This is why I don't have too many more years of pushing snow in me, it's like a 5 month prison sentence.
> 
> Actually now it's more like 6 months.


Yea and you think you are somewhat safe in April. A lot of resi seasonals are up today so I may just have someone cover if we are not supposed to get more than 6


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1795544 said:


> 7am Thursday.
> Went through novaks pics and he hasn't been right in about two weeks


Forget about Novak, what intrigues me is that the GFS has been on top of us or really close for a few days now. The nam keeps pushing things around and delaying the start time a little bit every run. Pretty soon here it will show the whole duration and not just part of it so that would be helpful. The ecmwf has lots of moisture in the area for the time frame so that keeps me worried right now.

You're probably no better off cancelling now vs Thursday am. I would hope there is a common theme between all the models and forecast by then.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My bad... Thought you were leaving Friday for some reason. 

Hopefully your flight is canceled for other reasons than snow on Thursday.


----------



## unit28

Hail inbound....owattona


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1795549 said:


> My bad... Thought you were leaving Friday for some reason.
> 
> Hopefully your flight is canceled for other reasons than snow on Thursday.


Or the weather is wrong and we get an inch or so. Still 4 days out till the snow


----------



## qualitycut

The gfs I'm looking at hasn't changed since this morning


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1795553 said:


> The gfs I'm looking at hasn't changed since this morning


It looked a little SE on the 18z. Didn't look too hard.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1795556 said:


> It looked a little SE on the 18z. Didn't look too hard.


The one I'm looking at is 12z


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1795558 said:


> The one I'm looking at is 12z


Well in that case......I studied the 18z and it has a slight shift se.  It didn't help you any fyi.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Kind of a strange looking sky right now. Everything looks a little yellow in color.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1795550 said:


> Hail inbound....owattona


Didn't get any


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1795562 said:


> Kind of a strange looking sky right now. Everything looks a little yellow in color.


Yea cause I'm trying to piss on mother nature


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1795566 said:


> Yea cause I'm trying to pied on mother nature


Apple, Cherry or Pumpkin?


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1795566 said:


> Yea cause I'm trying to piss on mother nature


Be careful if you do that, because it might try and take a #2 on you! :laughing:

....J/K!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1795567 said:


> Apple, Cherry or Pumpkin?


Nice, pre edit Quote.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1795566 said:


> Yea cause I'm trying to piss on mother nature


Hopefully not into the wind


----------



## qualitycut

Is this good or bad?

HIS SYSTEM IS SIMILAR TO TODAY/S SNOW STORM AFFECTING SD/ND...BUT
SEEMS TO BE STRONGER AND TRACKING FURTHER SOUTH. WHAT THIS MEANS
SYNOPTICALLY...THE MORE SOUTHERLY TRACK THE BETTER THE CHC/S OF
COLDER AIR TO MOVE INTO MN BEFORE THE PRECIPITATION BEGINS. IN
ADDITION...THE SOUTHERLY TRACK WILL LEAVE MOST OF MN IN THE NW PART
OF THE STORM...AND ALLOW FOR A BETTER CHC OF A DEFORMATION ZONE TYPE
PRECIPITATION PATTERN COMPARED TO TODAY/S DRY SLOT AND WARMER CONDS.
BASICALLY THIS DEFORMATION ZONE WAS OCCURRING ACROSS SE ND/NW MN
TODAY ..AND PLACES THIS PRECIPITATION SCENARIO ACROSS SC/EC MN
FRIDAY AS THE SFC LOW MOVES ACROSS NE IOW

Edit nevermind sounds not good


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1795579 said:


> Is this good or bad?
> 
> HIS SYSTEM IS SIMILAR TO TODAY/S SNOW STORM AFFECTING SD/ND...BUT
> SEEMS TO BE STRONGER AND TRACKING FURTHER SOUTH. WHAT THIS MEANS
> SYNOPTICALLY...THE MORE SOUTHERLY TRACK THE BETTER THE CHC/S OF
> COLDER AIR TO MOVE INTO MN BEFORE THE PRECIPITATION BEGINS. IN
> ADDITION...THE SOUTHERLY TRACK WILL LEAVE MOST OF MN IN THE NW PART
> OF THE STORM...AND ALLOW FOR A BETTER CHC OF A DEFORMATION ZONE TYPE
> PRECIPITATION PATTERN COMPARED TO TODAY/S DRY SLOT AND WARMER CONDS.
> BASICALLY THIS DEFORMATION ZONE WAS OCCURRING ACROSS SE ND/NW MN
> TODAY ..AND PLACES THIS PRECIPITATION SCENARIO ACROSS SC/EC MN
> FRIDAY AS THE SFC LOW MOVES ACROSS NE IOW


It could go either way. I just want it to move either 400 miles north or south


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1795580 said:


> It could go either way. I just want it to move either 400 miles north or south


Tell me about it, I'm bumming right now. Was really looking forward to this trip the last three months. Its what got me through the winter.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1795579 said:


> Is this good or bad?
> 
> HIS SYSTEM IS SIMILAR TO TODAY/S SNOW STORM AFFECTING SD/ND...BUT
> SEEMS TO BE STRONGER AND TRACKING FURTHER SOUTH. WHAT THIS MEANS
> SYNOPTICALLY...THE MORE SOUTHERLY TRACK THE BETTER THE CHC/S OF
> COLDER AIR TO MOVE INTO MN BEFORE THE PRECIPITATION BEGINS. IN
> ADDITION...THE SOUTHERLY TRACK WILL LEAVE MOST OF MN IN THE NW PART
> OF THE STORM...AND ALLOW FOR A BETTER CHC OF A DEFORMATION ZONE TYPE
> PRECIPITATION PATTERN COMPARED TO TODAY/S DRY SLOT AND WARMER CONDS.
> BASICALLY THIS DEFORMATION ZONE WAS OCCURRING ACROSS SE ND/NW MN
> TODAY ..AND PLACES THIS PRECIPITATION SCENARIO ACROSS SC/EC MN
> FRIDAY AS THE SFC LOW MOVES ACROSS NE IOW
> 
> Edit nevermind sounds not good


Pretty much worst case scenario


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1795582 said:


> Pretty much worst case scenario


I just seen the more southern track the better and got excited.


----------



## unit28

where is Gaylord, Sibley?

0535 PM *HAIL* 3 S GAYLORD 44.51N 94.22W
03/31/2014 *M0.88 INCH* SIBLEY MN TRAINED SPOTTER


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1795579 said:


> Is this good or bad?
> 
> HIS SYSTEM IS SIMILAR TO TODAY/S SNOW STORM AFFECTING SD/ND...BUT
> SEEMS TO BE STRONGER AND TRACKING FURTHER SOUTH. WHAT THIS MEANS
> SYNOPTICALLY...THE MORE SOUTHERLY TRACK THE BETTER THE CHC/S OF
> COLDER AIR TO MOVE INTO MN BEFORE THE PRECIPITATION BEGINS. IN
> ADDITION...THE SOUTHERLY TRACK WILL LEAVE MOST OF MN IN THE NW PART
> OF THE STORM...AND ALLOW FOR A BETTER CHC OF A DEFORMATION ZONE TYPE
> PRECIPITATION PATTERN COMPARED TO TODAY/S DRY SLOT AND WARMER CONDS.
> BASICALLY THIS DEFORMATION ZONE WAS OCCURRING ACROSS SE ND/NW MN
> TODAY ..AND PLACES THIS PRECIPITATION SCENARIO ACROSS SC/EC MN
> FRIDAY AS THE SFC LOW MOVES ACROSS NE IOW
> 
> Edit nevermind sounds not good


Not good for you is what I gather from that as well.


----------



## Ranger620

unit28;1795586 said:


> where is Gaylord, Sibley?
> 
> 0535 PM *HAIL* 3 S GAYLORD 44.51N 94.22W
> 03/31/2014 *M0.88 INCH* SIBLEY MN TRAINED SPOTTER


south of mpls and a tich west. By le seur if you no where that is. Sojth on 169 60 miles


----------



## cbservicesllc

Sooooo... how long until NWS starts bumping up snow totals for tonight?


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1795589 said:


> Sooooo... how long until NWS starts bumping up snow totals for tonight?


They wouldn't do a thing like that.


----------



## NorthernProServ

pea size hail and lighting in Bloomington 15 min ago


----------



## jimslawnsnow

how much snow are we going to get for it snow 36 hours like NWS shows?


----------



## SnoFarmer

Were down to a possibility of 1.2"
starting at 3am


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Pouring here with thunder


----------



## jimslawnsnow

windy as hell here


----------



## djagusch

Lightning and thunder in st crois falls wi.

Add little hail also.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1795606 said:


> Lightning and thunder in st crois falls wi.
> 
> Add little hail also.


Seen the lightning to the east, wondering if it was getting to you.


----------



## NorthernProServ

> IT MAY BE UNTIL LATE THURSDAY AFTN/EVENING...AND INTO FRIDAY
> BEFORE THE BULK OF THE PRECIPITATION BEGINS TO FORM AND MOVE ACROSS
> THE UPPER MIDWEST. THEREFORE...IT IS TOO EARLY FOR ANY TYPE OF
> WATCH. CURRENT TRENDS ON THE PRECIPITATION AMTS VS. CHG OVER TO SNOW
> COULD PRODUCE LOCALLY 6 TO 12 INCHES OF SNOW IF ALL THE RIGHT
> WEATHER ELEMENTS OCCUR.


For end of the week storm


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

How was dinner Greenery??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

New weather story as of 8:35.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1795609 said:


> For end of the week storm


And that's for the metro???


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1795612 said:


> New weather story as of 8:35.


and.........................?


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1795613 said:


> And that's for the metro???


Thats for the discussion and does include the metro possibly. Whats funny is that the gfs has had most of the moisture holding off until late Thursday for a few days. I have been wondering why on weather radio and online they make it look like a three day event.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

By Thursday evening.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1795616 said:


> By Thursday evening.


Wow nws, way to step out there. Why bother laying out a map of the probability of 2" up to Thursday evening??? They should have just issued a travel impact map....what were they thinking?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1795616 said:


> By Thursday evening.


I would like to know what it will be for Friday night


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1795618 said:


> I would like to know what it will be for Friday night


I dont think they know


----------



## skorum03

Hey quality, you ever buy anything at that absolute trailer sales?

Looking at this trailer... Its been on craigslist for a while. Says its on clearance... Curious how 'clearance' they would go on price..

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/rvd/4340885472.html


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I predict a winter storm watch when we wake up in the morning.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1795624 said:


> Hey quality, you ever buy anything at that absolute trailer sales?
> 
> Looking at this trailer... Its been on craigslist for a while. Says its on clearance... Curious how 'clearance' they would go on price..
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/rvd/4340885472.html


Yea I bought my dump there, I think that trailer has a little damage to it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;1795624 said:


> Hey quality, you ever buy anything at that absolute trailer sales?
> 
> Looking at this trailer... Its been on craigslist for a while. Says its on clearance... Curious how 'clearance' they would go on price..
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/rvd/4340885472.html


sounds kinda high to me. if it were at fahey though it would have brought 5k !!!


----------



## Ranger620

Wild are on in a few. Against la should be a good game and we need the points


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1795624 said:


> Hey quality, you ever buy anything at that absolute trailer sales?
> 
> Looking at this trailer... Its been on craigslist for a while. Says its on clearance... Curious how 'clearance' they would go on price..
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/rvd/4340885472.html


Decent people. I've bought trailers there.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1795627 said:


> sounds kinda high to me. if it were at fahey though it would have brought 5k !!!


Its a 16 ft tandem a 14 ft single is 1700


----------



## cbservicesllc

Well... NWS ain't on board yet... At first I mistakenly thought this was about tonight still...

EDIT: I'm way late to this party


----------



## Ranger620

For those familiar with marion gaborick he got traded to la


----------



## SnowGuy73

43° clouds breezy.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1795636 said:


> 43° clouds breezy.


Geez I'm at 53


----------



## cbservicesllc

skorum03;1795624 said:


> Hey quality, you ever buy anything at that absolute trailer sales?
> 
> Looking at this trailer... Its been on craigslist for a while. Says its on clearance... Curious how 'clearance' they would go on price..
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/rvd/4340885472.html


Nice that it has the HD ramps


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1795634 said:


> Well... NWS ain't on board yet... At first I mistakenly thought this was about tonight still...
> 
> EDIT: I'm way late to this party


Nah, you're within a page.....that isn't "way late".


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1795626 said:


> Yea I bought my dump there, I think that trailer has a little damage to it.





jimslawnsnow;1795627 said:


> sounds kinda high to me. if it were at fahey though it would have brought 5k !!!





LwnmwrMan22;1795629 said:


> Decent people. I've bought trailers there.





qualitycut;1795632 said:


> Its a 16 ft tandem a 14 ft single is 1700


Thanks for the info guys. I didn't think that price was bad. If it has damage though then I don't know. Maybe I could get it cheaper..? I'm sure I'm not the first person to think of that


----------



## skorum03

cbservicesllc;1795638 said:


> Nice that it has the HD ramps


Yes thats one feature I would like to have. Although it isn't absolutely necessary


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1795637 said:


> Geez I'm at 53


Yup, truck says 44° now.


----------



## NorthernProServ

That map shows up to Thursday evening, yet they say bulk of the precipitation not arriving until thrusday night/Friday morning....map does not say to much in that case...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yuhas just showed Thursday coming strait south to north......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ummmm..... Yuhas has snow in southern MN by WEDNESDAY AT 9 PM!!


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1795640 said:


> Thanks for the info guys. I didn't think that price was bad. If it has damage though then I don't know. Maybe I could get it cheaper..? I'm sure I'm not the first person to think of that


That's why its on clearance it has a small dent in fender and the back light is broke


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1795646 said:


> Yuhas just showed Thursday coming strait south to north......


Says we really have to watch this........ Sun block........ Hassle factor....... Bright spot..........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1795646 said:


> Yuhas just showed Thursday coming strait south to north......


You didn't look at the time.

Rewind....REWIND!!!


----------



## qualitycut

I have about one shovel full of snow left in my front yard. Should in throw it in the driveway?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1795649 said:


> Ummmm..... Yuhas has snow in southern MN by WEDNESDAY AT 9 PM!!


Yea so I'm other words they are all disagreeing and dont know


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;1795652 said:


> Says we really have to watch this........ Sun block........ Hassle factor....... Bright spot..........


@#*!*!

I'm out of sunblock.......what to do?!?!?!


----------



## skorum03

Just looked it up. That trailer has a "bent side rail" according to the website.

Edit: nevermind that is a different trailer I am looking at for the same price that also is the same size and is damaged but doesn't have the heavy duty rear ramps.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Getting windy here now


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1795653 said:


> You didn't look at the time.
> 
> Rewind....REWIND!!!


Its all the same to me, I haven't wanted snow since December 2006!


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1795654 said:


> I have about one shovel full of snow left in my front yard. Should in throw it in the driveway?


Yes, Save the grass


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1795650 said:


> That's why its on clearance it has a small dent in fender and the back light is broke


You would think they would fix a light. Dents are no big deal. I like when things are just slightly damaged or not quite right....you can save a ton of dough . Unrelated but when I had granite put in I noticed the sink was off center 1". No big deal and nobody ever notices but I figured I would mention it to the guy. He looked at his drawing and caught the problem and knocked $800 off the bill. I knew if I had him rip it out it would cost a few grand for him and I was happy with $800.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1795656 said:


> @#*!*!
> 
> I'm out of sunblock.......what to do?!?!?!


Lock yourself in a windowless room I'd say.... But I'm not a meteorologist!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Who is NOT setting alarms?


----------



## qualitycut

I might say screw it leave and if it snows I will go work for sss


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1795632 said:


> Its a 16 ft tandem a 14 ft single is 1700


But a brand new is 500-700 more


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1795663 said:


> You would think they would fix a light. Dents are no big deal. I like when things are just slightly damaged or not quite right....you can save a ton of dough . Unrelated but when I had granite put in I noticed the sink was off center 1". No big deal and nobody ever notices but I figured I would mention it to the guy. He looked at his drawing and caught the problem and knocked $800 off the bill. I knew if I had him rip it out it would cost a few grand for him and I was happy with $800.


Same reason I like open box items at Best Buy.

Put the warranty on it if there is a ding or scratch, take it back in 3 months, throw a fit how you can't be without it, and get a new item.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1795667 said:


> But a brand new is 500-700 more


Yea a little damage and that's why its discounted. Its new


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1795666 said:


> I might say screw it leave and if it snows I will go work for sss


I got work for ya. You're already in the industry. You already know 12.5% of the properties, plus you don't have tacky tar all over.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Holly frick it's down to 43 here. Dropped 10 in about an hour


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1795665 said:


> Who is NOT setting alarms?


I may get up around 5 and see. Im not putting anyone on notice


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1795645 said:


> That map shows up to Thursday evening, yet they say bulk of the precipitation not arriving until thrusday night/Friday morning....map does not say to much in that case...


Pretty much...



LwnmwrMan22;1795649 said:


> Ummmm..... Yuhas has snow in southern MN by WEDNESDAY AT 9 PM!!


Uhhh... WTF???


----------



## NorthernProServ

Not me, set for 3am. 

After that rain, everything is soaking wet here!


loaded salt into the truck this afternoon so we are ready to go if needed. 


Neighbors saw me loading and got a  look.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1795669 said:


> Yea a little damage and that's why its discounted. Its new


Still 2 years old sitting in weather elements


----------



## qualitycut

I dropped to 45 since I posted 53° 10 min ago


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I am getting up @ 12:30. Look at the radar and either crap the bed or go back to sleep.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1795665 said:


> Who is NOT setting alarms?


Already set for 0300


----------



## NorthernProServ

Think that snow band will hold together as it moves through tonight?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snow to the west looks like it's breaking up. I'm headed to take a nap. Hopefully Ian says 1-3 to make me not be able to sleep.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

6' drifts in Roseau


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1795666 said:


> I might say screw it leave and if it snows I will go work for sss


Sounds good to me. I hope it snows now as long as you're the guy that makes chilicheeseburriotos.



LwnmwrMan22;1795668 said:


> Same reason I like open box items at Best Buy.
> 
> Put the warranty on it if there is a ding or scratch, take it back in 3 months, throw a fit how you can't be without it, and get a new item.


I did that all the time several years ago.



LwnmwrMan22;1795670 said:


> I got work for ya. You're already in the industry. You already know 12.5% of the properties, plus you don't have tacky tar all over.


I'll pay him more. payuppayuppayup If he can drive a skid steer he would stay relatively clean most days.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1795681 said:


> Think that snow band will hold together as it moves through tonight?


Ian just said its drying up.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1795683 said:


> 6' drifts in Roseau


Of solid concrete


----------



## NorthernProServ

down to 38 here!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1795677 said:


> I dropped to 45 since I posted 53° 10 min ago


I don't know when it dropped here but I was outside about an hour ago ( right as the rain started) and it was nice. Just took out the trash and it is cold with the wind


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1795687 said:


> Of solid concrete


Sounds like fun.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1795689 said:


> I don't know when it dropped here but I was outside about an hour ago ( right as the rain started) and it was nice. Just took out the trash and it is cold with the wind


Never even rained here this evening, bone dry.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1795665 said:


> Who is NOT setting alarms?


I don't think I am. I don't have anything to do unless we get 2" anyways.



LwnmwrMan22;1795683 said:


> 6' drifts in Roseau


Jesus


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ian also said rain snow mix Thursday, then heavy rain turning to heavy snow Friday night.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1795693 said:


> Ian also said rain snow mix Thursday, then heavy rain turning to heavy snow Friday night.


F that, who's moving to S Fl with me?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SnowGuy73;1795691 said:


> Never even rained here this evening, bone dry.


We even had thunder


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1795694 said:


> F that, who's moving to S Fl with me?


You like snow....... Remember?


----------



## qualitycut

All I can say is its still 4 days out, they can't even predict the day of so we will see.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1795695 said:


> We even had thunder


Lucky!..........


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1795697 said:


> All I can say is its still 4 days out, they can't even predict the day of so we will see.


Plenty of time for them to bump it up to 12"......


----------



## OC&D

Well that's the best Chinese food I've ever had in my life. It actually blew my mind. The szechuan double cooked pork nearly made me weep. All that and it's cheap!

https://www.facebook.com/pages/****-99-九久缘/251558555019913

For the record, I don't think I'm setting an alarm. I'm about to fire up the Wild game and mix another cocktail.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1795700 said:


> Plenty of time for them to bump it up to 12"......


If I can't go I'm going to be *****ing and cusing way more than I usually do while I'm plowing.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1795702 said:


> If I can't go I'm going to be *****ing and cusing way more than I usually do while I'm plowing.


I don't doubt that..


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1795697 said:


> All I can say is its still 4 days out, they can't even predict the day of so we will see.


Since we all know it can change, if they were out saying 10-12" of snow I would actually feel better about it. The fact that they keep talking rain for half of the system is what worries me.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

BossPlow614;1795694 said:


> F that, who's moving to S Fl with me?


No you don't, have you been in southern Florida in the summer? HOT and MUGGY. I had a place on Estero Island in Fort Meyers. There were days you didn't even leave the house it was soooo MUGGY


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1795705 said:


> No you don't, have you been in southern Florida in the summer? HOT and MUGGY. I had a place on Estero Island in Fort Meyers. There were days you didn't even leave the house it was soooo MUGGY


That's his favorite weather for some reason


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1795696 said:


> You like snow....... Remember?


Not in April after we've had below zero temps for 3 mo straight.


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1795706 said:


> That's his favorite weather for some reason


You are correct! Love it!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Oh, and the part that we haven't "officially" had 12"+ in one storm at the airport yet. I have been waiting for this to happen. :laughing:


Winter is over though.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1795704 said:


> Since we all know it can change, if they were out saying 10-12" of snow I would actually feel better about it. The fact that they keep talking rain for half of the system is what worries me.


Yea the whole thing could change, its a computer figuring out something that really has no rhyme or reason why it does what it does. Like today totally not what was predicted last night


----------



## SnowGuy73

"Could be a significant snowfall for somewhere in the area".....

Way to be specific Yuhas!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

OC&D;1795701 said:


> Well that's the best Chinese food I've ever had in my life. It actually blew my mind. The szechuan double cooked pork nearly made me weep. All that and it's cheap!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/****-99-九久缘/251558555019913
> 
> For the record, I don't think I'm setting an alarm. I'm about to fire up the Wild game and mix another cocktail.


Might have to try that place, if it isn't good you can always go to Nelson's for a sammich


----------



## SSS Inc.

The new NAM is sure on board with snow Wed. Night but has nothing after that. Of course it only goes to early friday morning.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1795706 said:


> That's his favorite weather for some reason


Ya it's real fun when it's hard to breathe


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1795715 said:


> Ya it's real fun when it's hard to breathe


Ill take 75 and sunny.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1795668 said:


> Same reason I like open box items at Best Buy.
> 
> Put the warranty on it if there is a ding or scratch, take it back in 3 months, throw a fit how you can't be without it, and get a new item.


You found out my secret!!



LwnmwrMan22;1795678 said:


> I am getting up @ 12:30. Look at the radar and either crap the bed or go back to sleep.


I'll probably still be here... finishing up the Wild post game rant or beer drinking...



LwnmwrMan22;1795683 said:


> 6' drifts in Roseau


That's terrible...



SnowGuy73;1795711 said:


> "Could be a significant snowfall for somewhere in the area".....
> 
> Way to be specific Yuhas!


Attaboy Yuhas...


----------



## OC&D

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1795712 said:


> Might have to try that place, if it isn't good you can always go to Nelson's for a sammich


Nelson's is awesome!

I really don't have the words for how good that was tonight. In general I'm not huge on Chinese food, this place changed all that.

Beloved Studios is across the street as well. Brandon does excellent work if you like ink.

I will say service was a little slow, I don't know if they were a little understaffed because it's Monday and they didn't expect it to be busy, or if that's typical, but it was worth the wait for sure.


----------



## Camden

Speaking of good food, I ate at the Smack Shack on Washington yesterday and it was fantastic. I had a lobster roll and the lobster mac-n-cheese. So darn good!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1795705 said:


> No you don't, have you been in southern Florida in the summer? HOT and MUGGY. I had a place on Estero Island in Fort Meyers. There were days you didn't even leave the house it was soooo MUGGY


Don't forget you almost have to use 21" mowers a lot from the heavy rains. Have realitives that mow there and say it sucks


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1795720 said:


> Don't forget you almost have to use 21" mowers a lot from the heavy rains. Have realitives that mow there and say it sucks


The hell with that!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1795721 said:


> The hell with that!


Yup. I had to mow several places last spring as well as a use a line trimmer on some lawns because of standing water


----------



## skorum03

I'm still at 0.3 for tonight. Have been all night.


----------



## SSS Inc.

goal!!!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1795723 said:


> Yup. I had to mow several places last spring as well as a use a line trimmer on some lawns because of standing water


That's never fun.


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1795724 said:


> I'm still at 0.3 for tonight. Have been all night.


0.5" here..


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS has a chance of precip everyday except Wednesday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Down to 36°.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1795727 said:


> 0.5" here..


Same.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1795731 said:


> Same.......


Were screwed!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1795726 said:


> That's never fun.


Nope but when you sign a contract to keep a property looking a certain way and can't control the weather you have to just keep plugging away at it.


----------



## Green Grass

Brookings SD tornado warning and blizzard warning??? How the hell??


----------



## skorum03

The Wild need to bury a chance or two here... they should be up at least 3-1


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1795734 said:


> Brookings SD tornado warning and blizzard warning??? How the hell??


Right now???


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1795733 said:


> Nope but when you sign a contract to keep a property looking a certain way and can't control the weather you have to just keep plugging away at it.


You're to nice of a guy.... Or I'm too much of an *******!


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1795733 said:


> Nope but when you sign a contract to keep a property looking a certain way and can't control the weather you have to just keep plugging away at it.


This is true...



Green Grass;1795734 said:


> Brookings SD tornado warning and blizzard warning??? How the hell??


That's just messed up...


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1793595 said:


> Latest GFS at 10" now on Monday.


This was from two days ago, there is hope


----------



## cbservicesllc

00z NAM also trended several degrees cooler... hopefully it's a fluke???


----------



## gmcdan

speaking of the wild today they signed the #1 college free agent Christian Folin to Entry-Level Contract 6, 210 defensemen .wesport


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1795740 said:


> This was from two days ago, there is hope


You need to get off the internet for a while. You're going to drive yourself crazy trying to convince yourself its not going to snow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1795740 said:


> This was from two days ago, there is hope


Ummm..............


----------



## SnowGuy73

Quality, when do you leave?


----------



## Camden

gmcdan;1795743 said:


> speaking of the wild today they signed the #1 college free agent Christian Folin to Entry-Level Contract 6, 210 defensemen .wesport


Yes they did. It sounds like he might even get to play in one or more of the remaining games...I'm sure it depends on our playoff positioning.


----------



## Ranger620

gmcdan;1795743 said:


> speaking of the wild today they signed the #1 college free agent Christian Folin to Entry-Level Contract 6, 210 defensemen .wesport


Get rid of brozniak heatlys done after this year so dont resign him. Take that money and get another top player then let another entry level guy come in zucker maybe and we'll go deaper in the playoffs


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1795737 said:


> Right now???


At 4 today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

From skywarn 21 minutes ago....

Possible Activation tonight as the storms will be moving into the Metro area. Please continue to monitor the weather and be prepared for a quick activation if needed soon.

Howard Lund


Huh?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1795744 said:


> You need to get off the internet for a while. You're going to drive yourself crazy trying to convince yourself its not going to snow.


Hey just saying. Look how much it changed


----------



## SnowGuy73

green grass;1795750 said:


> at 4 today.


o.............


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1795749 said:


> Get rid of brozniak heatlys done after this year so dont resign him. Take that money and get another top player then let another entry level guy come in zucker maybe and we'll go deaper in the playoffs


And stoner and Ballard


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1795746 said:


> Quality, when do you leave?


7am Thursday


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1795744 said:


> You need to get off the internet for a while. You're going to drive yourself crazy trying to convince yourself its not going to snow.


I've had to charge my phone twice today.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1795754 said:


> And stoner and Ballard


We'd have to replace them with size as they are our "bigger" guys.


----------



## banonea

SnowGuy73;1795738 said:


> You're to nice of a guy.... Or I'm too much of an a s s hole!


I was about to say the same thing, if it is too wet or too dry we don't mow....


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1795757 said:


> We'd have to replace them with size as they are our "bigger" guys.


Yes but they are horrible unfortunately. Stoner at least Ballard I can deal with.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1795756 said:


> I've had to charge my phone twice today.


I hear ya. Might as well stay up for the new GFS.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1795755 said:


> 7am Thursday


Oh boy.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;1795758 said:


> I was about to say the same thing, if it is too wet or too dry we don't mow....


Same..........


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1795760 said:


> I hear ya. Might as well stay up for the new GFS.


The 12z? What time? I'm not going to give up until Wed


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1795759 said:


> Yes but they are horrible unfortunately. Stoner at least Ballard I can deal with.


I agree i can deal with ballard but cant stand stoner. The commentators always rave about him never got why always say he's getting better


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1795763 said:


> The 12z? What time? I'm not going to give up until Wed


00Z. So far its loaded to wed morning.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1795765 said:


> 00Z. So far its loaded to wed morning.


When does update ans when will it go through


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1795751 said:


> From skywarn 21 minutes ago....
> 
> Possible Activation tonight as the storms will be moving into the Metro area. Please continue to monitor the weather and be prepared for a quick activation if needed soon.
> 
> Howard Lund
> 
> Huh?


Looks like they're a little late to the party too...


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1795766 said:


> When does update ans when will it go through


Its updating right now. I'm up to wed. night now. Give it about 20 minutes.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1795768 said:


> Its updating right now. I'm up to wed. night now. Give it about 20 minutes.


Ooo I gotcha


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1795763 said:


> The 12z? What time? I'm not going to give up until Wed


Yeah I certainly wouldn't give up before Wednesday night...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1795770 said:


> Yeah I certainly wouldn't give up before Wednesday night...


Finally someone with a little positive reinforcement. Lol


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1795770 said:


> Yeah I certainly wouldn't give up before Wednesday night...


I 100% agree.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1795766 said:


> When does update ans when will it go through


GFS is most always done updating at Midnight, 6am, Noon, and 6pm our time now that we are on daylight savings... over the winter it's one hour earlier... goes out 240 hours


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1795773 said:


> GFS is most always done updating at Midnight, 6am, Noon, and 6pm our time now that we are on daylight savings... over the winter it's one hour earlier... goes out 240 hours


Yes, but we will see everything we need in about 10 minutes. So far I don't think you will like it quality.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1795773 said:


> GFS is most always done updating at Midnight, 6am, Noon, and 6pm our time now that we are on daylight savings... over the winter it's one hour earlier... goes out 240 hours


Sweet thanks so hence the 00 06z 12z 18z? I'm starting to figure all this out now


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1795771 said:


> Finally someone with a little positive reinforcement. Lol


For sure... and I'm not even speaking as an I hate snow right now guy... too much can change


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1795774 said:


> Yes, but we will see everything we need in about 10 minutes. So far I don't think you will like it quality.


Yea I'm seeing some of it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1795775 said:


> Sweet thanks so hence the 00 06z 12z 18z? I'm starting to figure all this out now


Yes sir... Zulu time or UTC 5 hours ahead of us right now (04:00). If we were not in daylight savings the Zulu or UTC would be 6 hours ahead (05:00)


----------



## qualitycut

Goal!!!!!!!!


----------



## Drakeslayer

Imagine this!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1795779 said:


> Goal!!!!!!!!


You know it.


----------



## Camden

Let's have another 3rd period like we had in Phx!!! Come on!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1795780 said:


> Imagine this!


Is that Novak??


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goallllllll


----------



## Camden

boom!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Camden

Woke the kids up on that last goal...oops!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1795785 said:


> boom!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Take that LA!!


----------



## qualitycut

Only some of my gfs has updated and it skipped a hr in between. Wrird


----------



## Camden

Remember the last time we played these guys in LA? We played like crap for 90% of the game but hung around long enough to force OT and then we won the shoot-out.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1795788 said:


> Only some of my gfs has updated and it skipped a hr in between. Wrird


Let me sum it up. Its not 16" but if I had to guess it will drift NW before it goes SE again. So in Snowguys words.....


We're Screwed!


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1795783 said:


> Is that Novak??


I think so.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1795790 said:


> Let me sum it up. Its not 16" but if I had to guess it will drift NW before it goes SE again. So in Snowguys words.....
> 
> 
> We're Screwed!


Nam has it wed and the gfs has it Friday if I watched it correctly.


----------



## Ranger620

They just said kemper hurt. Awsome hope he's not out long


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1795794 said:


> They just said kemper hurt. Awsome hope he's not out long


Its ok they got a professional back up goalie


----------



## cbservicesllc

WTF... Why does every network have their own sports channel now... used to be fox only... apparently I don't have NBC Sports...


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1795795 said:


> Its ok they got a professional back up goalie


It's his third time! He must be laughing in the locker room.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1795795 said:


> Its ok they got a professional back up goalie


They said he doesn't even get paid but he gets to keep the quipment


----------



## Drakeslayer

cbservicesllc;1795796 said:


> WTF... Why does every network have their own sports channel now... used to be fox only... apparently I don't have NBC Sports...


The old versus.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1795798 said:


> Tjey said he doesn't even get paid but he gets to keep theequipment


I think they said that's his equipment but he gets a jersey and some other stuff.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1795800 said:


> I think they said that's his equipment but he gets a jersey and some other stuff.


By law he has to be paid the league minimum but that might only apply if he has to play.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1795800 said:


> I think they said that's his equipment but he gets a jersey and some other stuff.


Kempers injury must be minor then i wouldn't think a guy eould hang around very long and not get paid


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;1795801 said:


> By law he has to be paid the league minimum but that might only apply if he has to play.


Thats what i thought but they said he didnt get paid. Maybe i herd it wrong or they miss spoke


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1795802 said:


> Kempers injury must be minor then i wouldn't think a guy eould hang around very long and not get paid


Yea but imagine doing it, I would do it for free. They did this last year once also with a guy who they just have come to practice once and a while. They called him the day of to come sit on the bench.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1795804 said:


> Yea but imagine doing it, I would do it for free. They did this last year once also with a guy who they just have come to practice once and a while. They called him the day of to come sit on the bench.


I remember that but thought he'd get paid for the day


----------



## qualitycut

The sabres dressed a video guy once for goalie. He did play college hockey somewhere


----------



## Camden

What an awesome 3rd period! Two games in a row like that...wow!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1795807 said:


> What an awesome 3rd period! Two games in a row like that...wow!!!


Trend... or mirage? (Hopefully trend!)


----------



## qualitycut

Teams can still sign goaltenders without any professional experience to one-day amateur tryout (ATO) contracts, just as they did under the previous CBA agreed to in 2005. Players signed to ATOs receive no form of compensation and do not count against the cap.
Among other examples, the Florida Panthers signed their goaltending coach, Rob Tallas, a former NHLer, to a one-day professional tryout contract on March 3, 2013. He served as backup to Scott Clemmenson for a game against the Carolina Hurricanes. The Washington Capitals, meanwhile, signed former NCAA Division III goaltender Brett Leonhardt to a one-day amateur tryout contract on Nov. 29, 2013. He served as backup to Braden Holtby for a game against the Montreal Canadiens.

Says a pro goalie can also do one day tryout but gets 500 plus the jersey


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1795809 said:


> Teams can still sign goaltenders without any professional experience to one-day amateur tryout (ATO) contracts, just as they did under the previous CBA agreed to in 2005. Players signed to ATOs receive no form of compensation and do not count against the cap.
> Among other examples, the Florida Panthers signed their goaltending coach, Rob Tallas, a former NHLer, to a one-day professional tryout contract on March 3, 2013. He served as backup to Scott Clemmenson for a game against the Carolina Hurricanes. The Washington Capitals, meanwhile, signed former NCAA Division III goaltender Brett Leonhardt to a one-day amateur tryout contract on Nov. 29, 2013. He served as backup to Braden Holtby for a game against the Montreal Canadiens.
> 
> Says a pro goalie can also do one day tryout but gets 500 plus the jersey


Kinda cool. Like you said for one day I'd do it. Awsome experience and a heck of a story


----------



## Ranger620

Radar looks to be breaking up a little. I see a few holes


----------



## OC&D

Awesome win. I've decided to boycott this place when games are on since I usually am watching it from a recording and you guys spoil it. Tonight I caught up to the recording though, those damn west coast games!


----------



## OC&D

Ranger620;1795811 said:


> Kinda cool. Like you said for one day I'd do it. Awsome experience and a heck of a story


Heck, for $500 a game I'd do it all season! I could live on 40 grand a year considering you'd have an awesome seat every game and I'm sure the women would be swooning.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Interesting... all vehicles are going to be required to have backup cameras by 2018... and the cost is "only expected to add $130-$150 to the vehicle price." Yeahhhh... okay... we'll see about that


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;1795808 said:


> Trend... or mirage? (Hopefully trend!)


How about starting a trend that involves scoring first for once! Oh well, a win is a win.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1795812 said:


> Radar looks to be breaking up a little. I see a few holes


I just wasn't going to say anything... Thumbs Up


----------



## Ranger620

OC&D;1795814 said:


> Heck, for $500 a game I'd do it all season! I could live on 40 grand a year considering you'd have an awesome seat every game and I'm sure the women would be swooning.


42 games times 500 is a little less than 40 grand


----------



## Camden

OC&D;1795814 said:


> Heck, for $500 a game I'd do it all season! I could live on 40 grand a year considering you'd have an awesome seat every game and I'm sure the women would be swooning.


I'm pretty sure you get meal money too and I bet it's $80-100/day. It was close to that when I worked for the Orioles 15 years ago.


----------



## OC&D

Camden;1795816 said:


> How about starting a trend that involves scoring first for once! Oh well, a win is a win.


I think at this point we're lucky to just have more hockey to watch and a decent chance at one round of playoffs.


----------



## OC&D

Ranger620;1795818 said:


> 42 games times 500 is a little less than 40 grand


And your point? 100 games would be far more than 40 grand.


----------



## Ranger620

OC&D;1795822 said:


> And your point?


You just said you could live on 40 grand a year but 500i a game is way less. But the woman thing is spot on.


----------



## OC&D

Ranger620;1795824 said:


> You just said you could live on 40 grand a year but 500i a game is way less. But the woman thing is spot on.


82 games in a season would amount to $41,000.


----------



## Ranger620

OC&D;1795822 said:


> And your point? 100 games would be far more than 40 grand.


Scratch that i must be tired or my polish is coming out i was thinking 42 games a year not 82 my bad


----------



## OC&D

Camden;1795820 said:


> I'm pretty sure you get meal money too and I bet it's $80-100/day. It was close to that when I worked for the Orioles 15 years ago.


You worked for the Orioles? I barely know that's a baseball team, but that's pretty cool.


----------



## OC&D

Ranger620;1795826 said:


> Scratch that i must be tired or my polish is coming out i was thinking 42 games a year not 82 my bad


Haha! No worries. In my younger years I'd have done it for 20 grand!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Must be about time for Lwnmwrman to wake up and check the radar, sleep easy, only to find snownami at 5AM

j/k....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1795831 said:


> Must be about time for Lwnmwrman to wake up and check the radar, sleep easy, only to find snownami at 5AM
> 
> j/k....


We will see what is at 2:30.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1795832 said:


> We will see what is at 2:30.


Copy that, good luck!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Well... Brooklyn Park is doing a little urban renewal tonight...


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1795835 said:


> Well... Brooklyn Park is doing a little urban renewal tonight...


Are you talking about the fire with people jumping out windows? Or something else?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1795836 said:


> Are you talking about the fire with people jumping out windows? Or something else?


Yes... that's the one... good ol' Huntington... Didn't sound that bad at all as far as fire goes... it's just that no one knows how to be smart and shelter in place... they all freak out...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1795837 said:


> Yes... that's the one... good ol' Huntington... Didn't sound that bad at all as far as fire goes... it's just that no one knows how to be smart and shelter in place... they all freak out...


We mowed that place once last year and did some other landscape work.

Not sure I could plow it.

All clear at 2:30, although my totals for the morning have increased slightly now.

Time to see what 4:30 brings.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1795837 said:


> Yes... that's the one... good ol' Huntington... Didn't sound that bad at all as far as fire goes... it's just that no one knows how to be smart and shelter in place... they all freak out...


That place would almost be better off burning down. There is always something going on there


----------



## ryde307

Has anyone been outside to see if it's icy? Someone just called me saying it was pretty icy in Deephaven. My Paver walk that faces north is somewhat slippery in Chanhassen but the road is fine. Trying to decide if we should salt some stuff before morning.


----------



## Polarismalibu

ryde307;1795840 said:


> Has anyone been outside to see if it's icy? Someone just called me saying it was pretty icy in Deephaven. My Paver walk that faces north is somewhat slippery in Chanhassen but the road is fine. Trying to decide if we should salt some stuff before morning.


I got home a hour ago it was fine in the maple grove/Rogers area. I do know it is extremely windy all of the sudden.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Looks like we dodged another storm here in the metro

Quality....good luck to you on your travel plan. I billed all of my customers on the 24th and noted that I was going on a well deserved vacation and if we got anything it would melt in a day or two.. I have been gone almost a week now. I hope you have the same luck and that this next storm misses you. Today is April 1st and my contracts are complete for the season. Feels great!


----------



## MNPLOWCO




----------



## SnowGuy73

31° cloudy windy.

04:04


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nothing snow-wise to report down here.


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1795846 said:


> Nothing snow-wise to report down here.


Nor here, Except im up to an inch now from half an inch


----------



## skorum03

Looking at the radar, I don't see how we'll get any snow at all. Is it that stuff out in western mn that is kinda wrapping around?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like Novak's travel impact map is dead on.

St. Paul has 10" on the hourly totals so far from 1 pm Thursday through 7 pm Friday with more psooible after that.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1795849 said:


> Looks like Novak's travel impact map is dead on.
> 
> St. Paul has 10" on the hourly totals so far from 1 pm Thursday through 7 pm Friday with more psooible after that.


weather.com says 'potential for large storm 4-8" expected'


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I agree about the snow this morning. Looks like it's all north, moving NE.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

AccuWeather says a coating to an inch for Thursday night, then a bit of snow or flurries on Friday.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1795849 said:


> Looks like Novak's travel impact map is dead on.
> 
> St. Paul has 10" on the hourly totals so far from 1 pm Thursday through 7 pm Friday with more psooible after that.


yep I'm at 8.7".........


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1795852 said:


> AccuWeather says a coating to an inch for Thursday night, then a bit of snow or flurries on Friday.


I'm on their side.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1795851 said:


> I agree about the snow this morning. Looks like it's all north, moving NE.


The future radar on weather.com shows a blob developing northwest of the cities around 8 and then it moves through the cities in like 2 hours


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Strange part is, the METEO gram is down to under 6".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

GFS slides SE (barely) of the metro. NAM comes over us, but doesn't have HUGE moisture numbers like it has recently.


----------



## skorum03

heading the right direction


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1795855 said:


> The future radar on weather.com shows a blob developing northwest of the cities around 8 and then it moves through the cities in like 2 hours


I can see that. It's wanting to wrap south. Not sure how much moisture there is to develop something that isn't already there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Must be trying to decide if they need a watch or not. No new forecast discussion yet either.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

New forecast discussion out.

Says significant snow, and at this time from NE IA through SE MN into W WI.


----------



## skorum03

sure is windy out there


----------



## Camden

We're out making a full run. Lots of ice under the snow. Only 18 degrees!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1795852 said:


> AccuWeather says a coating to an inch for Thursday night, then a bit of snow or flurries on Friday.


I'll take that one


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I have 3-5 Thursday night 3-7 20 miles north. No mention on Friday yet


----------



## OC&D

Nada here, why am I awake!?!?


----------



## SnowGuy73

26° cloudy windy. 

06:57


----------



## SnowGuy73

Not much talk of a rain snow mix anymore, more snow....... Yah!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Anyone get anything last night?

Bone dry here.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1795874 said:


> Anyone get anything last night?
> 
> Bone dry here.


Nothing that I can tell down here. Be nice if was the last of it. Just hope end of the week is the last hurrah. If not it deffinently will be a repeat of last year


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1795875 said:


> Nothing that I can tell down here. Be nice if was the last of it. Just hope end of the week is the last hurrah. If not it deffinently will be a repeat of last year


More snow = not as warm....


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm hoping Wednesday, Thursday, or Friday.... Whenever its supposed to be is a complete bust!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Lawn are almost free of snow here. Surprised I don't true green idiots out. If I remember right they say they will have their pre em down April 15-20 or when lawns are free of snow


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1795876 said:


> More snow = not as warm....


At least new snow melts faster than the old hard crap


----------



## TKLAWN

NWS has 3-5in for Thursday night.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1795877 said:


> I'm hoping Wednesday, Thursday, or Friday.... Whenever its supposed to be is a complete bust!


I know your not the only one. That **** will be like pushing mud and or hitting a wall. Can't imaging the one who got 20". Oh wait I can. We got 18" last. Luckily though I didn't have go out as we were at St Marys in Rochester.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1795878 said:


> Lawn are almost free of snow here. Surprised I don't true green idiots out. If I remember right they say they will have their pre em down April 15-20 or when lawns are free of snow


Same here with the exception of the big piles and right alone the north side of properties.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1795879 said:


> At least new snow melts faster than the old hard crap


That doesn't help.

Haha.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1795883 said:


> I know your not the only one. That **** will be like pushing mud and or hitting a wall. Can't imaging the one who got 20". Oh wait I can. We got 18" last. Luckily though I didn't have go out as we were at St Marys in Rochester.


No fun........


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1795881 said:


> NWS has 3-5in for Thursday night.


I'm at 1-2" daytime, 3-5" night.


----------



## Green Grass

19. Windy and flurries.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1795818 said:


> 42 games times 500 is a little less than 40 grand


Only can do it for 1 game


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1795887 said:


> I'm at 1-2" daytime, 3-5" night.


None for me daytime,............ yet


----------



## SnowGuy73

I go to take a poop and come back and the roads are white!!!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hopefully a bright side


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1795891 said:


> None for me daytime,............ yet


3-7" night time?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1795893 said:


> I go to take a poop and come back and the roads are white!!!!!


WTH? I didn't there was any precipitation around


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1795896 said:


> 3-7" night time?


3-5 night. 3-7 20 miles north of me........ so far


----------



## cbservicesllc

Flurries and blowing snow here...


----------



## wenzelosllc

SnowGuy73;1795874 said:


> Anyone get anything last night?
> 
> Bone dry here.


Had a dusting that either blew away, froze where it hit water, or just turned into ice.


----------



## SnowGuy73

This is the life.......


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1795893 said:


> I go to take a poop and come back and the roads are white!!!!!


That's one hell of a poop!


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1795894 said:


> Hopefully a bright side


Not if it snows unfortunately...


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1795898 said:


> 3-5 night. 3-7 20 miles north of me........ so far


As Novak would say...... Its a tight gradient of snow!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1795903 said:


> Not if it snows unfortunately...


Agreed..........


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1795902 said:


> That's one hell of a poop!


Hahahahah!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1795904 said:


> As Novak would say...... Its a tight gradient of snow!


Hope fully it will keep pushing north


----------



## SnowGuy73

I have about 7 hours of paperwork to do today.....

Anyone interested?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1795907 said:


> Hope fully it will keep pushing south


Fixed it for you.


----------



## qualitycut

F this crap.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1795909 said:


> Fixed it for you.


Be better going north since totals are less this way and rain in Iowa. If we could get the rain up this way we'd be set


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1795910 said:


> F this crap.


Well you decided to leave the the state


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1795910 said:


> F this crap.


Very much agreed!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1795911 said:


> Be better going north since totals are less this way and rain in Iowa. If we could get the rain up this way we'd be set


125 miles north.


----------



## TKLAWN

Dr.Novak and the creeper have a new video out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1795912 said:


> Well you decided to leave the the state


That's what did it right there....


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1795915 said:


> Dr.Novak and the creeper have a new video out.


Hey Creepy!


----------



## SnowGuy73

And so it begins, again.......


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1795918 said:


> And so it begins, again.......


What the weather guys?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1795919 said:


> What the weather guys?


Correct!....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Talking thundersnow..


----------



## SnowGuy73

I better ask if it's ok to walk to my mailbox tomorrow afternoon...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1795921 said:


> Talking thundersnow..


Great 8" an hour


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1795922 said:


> I better ask if it's ok to walk to my mailbox tomorrow afternoon...


Don't miss the cheat sheet again


----------



## SnowGuy73

This changed!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1795924 said:


> Don't miss the cheat sheet again


Damn it Jim..... Pay attention, that's channel 5. This is the Dr. here!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1795925 said:


> This changed!


Mother.........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1795926 said:


> Damn it Jim..... Pay attention, that's channel 5. This is the Dr. here!!!!


I know. You missed it a few weeks ago. Just reminding you not to miss it


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Snowing here lightly


----------



## wenzelosllc

snowing pretty good here in Minneapolis. People already forgot how to drive.


----------



## qualitycut

Ken said Friday may accumulate but no idea how much


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;1795908 said:


> I have about 7 hours of paperwork to do today.....
> 
> Anyone interested?


Got invoices to do myself today.

Snowing here too now, great.

Just saw the changes for thrusday, if that holds we'll be in a watch by tonight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1795929 said:


> I know. You missed it a few weeks ago. Just reminding you not to miss it


Thank you for that!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1795933 said:


> Ken said Friday may accumulate but no idea how much


I could've told you that...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1795934 said:


> Got invoices to do myself today.
> 
> Snowing here too now, great.
> 
> Just saw the changes for thrusday, if that holds we'll be in a watch by tonight.


Surprised we weren't this morning..


----------



## wenzelosllc

6 car crash westbound 94 after the tunnel....and some guy driving with his trunk open for no apparent reason.

So over this weather.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1795921 said:


> Talking thundersnow..


.

YES.

I also offer paid forecasting with more info than just yes and no if you would like to sign up for my services.

What a fraud.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

they say 3-5 for me but show 8-9 on the hourly

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...ll&unit=0&dd=&bw=&AheadDay.x=44&AheadDay.y=12


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1795940 said:


> .
> 
> YES.
> 
> I also offer paid forecasting with more info than just yes and no if you would like to sign up for my services.
> 
> What a fraud.


Yea I called him out on it but never answered me. He also said its to early for timing. Guys sn idiot


----------



## olsonbro

I'm not excited about this storm in any way. The worst part is that we have singed several new Townhome associations that start April 1st. So lucky me, we now have to plow and shovel them if we get snow Friday! We never sign accounts for a spring start assuming we will be plowing them before we do their spring clean up. Its like adding insult to injury, now we have to find a way to get an extra 300 units done in this storm. It happened the same way last year as we all remember. 
For years and years we would sign new work in the spring and never even worried about plowing them until the next winter. Apparently that's not the case anymore!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1795940 said:


> .
> 
> YES.
> 
> I also offer paid forecasting with more info than just yes and no if you would like to sign up for my services.
> 
> What a fraud.


Agreed!.........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Everything is white here and still snowing.....


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1795945 said:


> Everything is white here and still snowing.....


The winds blowing so hard its bare out there but snowing


----------



## jimslawnsnow

olsonbro;1795943 said:


> I'm not excited about this storm in any way. The worst part is that we have singed several new Townhome associations that start April 1st. So lucky me, we now have to plow and shovel them if we get snow Friday! We never sign accounts for a spring start assuming we will be plowing them before we do their spring clean up. Its like adding insult to injury, now we have to find a way to get an extra 300 units done in this storm. It happened the same way last year as we all remember.
> For years and years we would sign new work in the spring and never even worried about plowing them until the next winter. Apparently that's not the case anymore!!!


same thing happened to me last year. wait til you get the clean up done, then it snows in may and you have to re do it


----------



## jimslawnsnow

fricken high winds with next storm. yay. now we get 5-6ft drifts


----------



## olsonbro

TKLAWN;1795940 said:


> .
> 
> YES.
> 
> I also offer paid forecasting with more info than just yes and no if you would like to sign up for my services.
> 
> What a fraud.


I'm in no way trying to defend Novak, but I can't say his paid forecasting isn't worthwhile. As I mentioned earlier this month, we signed up for a month's worth of his service. We do receive a lot of information from him. I prolly get 3 o 4 email updates a day when a storm is looming. The emails are sometimes just storm updates, sometimes they are graphs or charts. Its far more detailed and better than his FB posts. He also sends out different videos than he posts on FB. his videos to paid subscribers are just him, and they are pretty informative. 
Were undecided as to if we will use the service next year, but its been interesting to use it lately. 
Non of us trust any of the local forecasters, paid forecasters or the NWS for that matter. I guess I see it as just another stream of info to use when gearing up for a storm.


----------



## OC&D

There's a coating of white stuff on everything here. Why did I look outside?!?


----------



## olsonbro

jimslawnsnow;1795947 said:


> same thing happened to me last year. wait til you get the clean up done, then it snows in may and you have to re do it


hahaha, yea that would be even worse. haven't had that happen that I can remember though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

olsonbro;1795943 said:


> I'm not excited about this storm in any way. The worst part is that we have singed several new Townhome associations that start April 1st. So lucky me, we now have to plow and shovel them if we get snow Friday! We never sign accounts for a spring start assuming we will be plowing them before we do their spring clean up. Its like adding insult to injury, now we have to find a way to get an extra 300 units done in this storm. It happened the same way last year as we all remember.
> For years and years we would sign new work in the spring and never even worried about plowing them until the next winter. Apparently that's not the case anymore!!!


The account I was given last Friday in New Brighton, same way. Trying to figure out how to pit that one in my rotation.


----------



## olsonbro

LwnmwrMan22;1795953 said:


> The account I was given last Friday in New Brighton, same way. Trying to figure out how to pit that one in my rotation.


 Yea its just a pain in the neck. We sign most of our new townhome work in the fall, and add snow equipment and staff as necessary. We just got done buying our new mowers and other lawn equip for the summer, I have no intentions of getting more snow stuff just for this storm. I guess we will just struggle through it....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

olsonbro;1795949 said:


> I'm in no way trying to defend Novak, but I can't say his paid forecasting isn't worthwhile. As I mentioned earlier this month, we signed up for a month's worth of his service. We do receive a lot of information from him. I prolly get 3 o 4 email updates a day when a storm is looming. The emails are sometimes just storm updates, sometimes they are graphs or charts. Its far more detailed and better than his FB posts. He also sends out different videos than he posts on FB. his videos to paid subscribers are just him, and they are pretty informative.
> Were undecided as to if we will use the service next year, but its been interesting to use it lately.
> Non of us trust any of the local forecasters, paid forecasters or the NWS for that matter. I guess I see it as just another stream of info to use when gearing up for a storm.


The last line is how you have to look at all the information.

Even so, I don't use the dupage site for weather maps, just the one I post pics from.

IMO, there's only so much weather info that you need, and most times I think the only info you need is "no snow, fairly easy snow to plow, hold onto your horses".

3-4 categories and what period of day it will start and what period of day will it end.

All of us that have employees have been in many instances where we say " start at 10". By 2 am it still isn't snowing.

Or "start at 3 am" and midnight it has stopped so you try to get guys in earlier.

I need a couple of maps so I have an idea if something is on the horizon and if it'll be big or not.

Other than that, the radar, my window and the weather rock are the only thing worth their weight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

olsonbro;1795954 said:


> Yea its just a pain in the neck. We sign most of our new townhome work in the fall, and add snow equipment and staff as necessary. We just got done buying our new mowers and other lawn equip for the summer, I have no intentions of getting more snow stuff just for this storm. I guess we will just struggle through it....


I'm gonna make some phone calls. My cousin has skid steers he uses for concrete. Not sure if he's got his snow tires on or if they've switched back to summer tires.

Try to see if he's around, if for no other account than for this one.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

This snow is coming from the south. Why wouldn't it keep warm air with it or bring it with. Why is it going to stay cool enough for snow?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1795941 said:


> they say 3-5 for me but show 8-9 on the hourly
> 
> http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...ll&unit=0&dd=&bw=&AheadDay.x=44&AheadDay.y=12


Jim,

For me, they have 3-5" for Thursday night, but my hourly shows 10".

NWS doesn't put snow totals in their local daily forecast more than 3 days out.

Just like they don't put totals in the local forecast if it's less than 50% chance of snow.


----------



## olsonbro

LwnmwrMan22;1795955 said:


> The last line is how you have to look at all the information.
> 
> Even so, I don't use the dupage site for weather maps, just the one I post pics from.
> 
> IMO, there's only so much weather info that you need, and most times I think the only info you need is "no snow, fairly easy snow to plow, hold onto your horses".
> 
> 3-4 categories and what period of day it will start and what period of day will it end.
> 
> All of us that have employees have been in many instances where we say " start at 10". By 2 am it still isn't snowing.
> 
> Or "start at 3 am" and midnight it has stopped so you try to get guys in earlier.
> 
> I need a couple of maps so I have an idea if something is on the horizon and if it'll be big or not.
> 
> Other than that, the radar, my window and the weather rock are the only thing worth their weight.


I agree, I'd be much better off if I didn't watch any weather until 48 hrs before a possible storm. I just can't help myself most of the time!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Flurries here now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Good coating of snow on everything, hope it warms up soon!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1795957 said:


> This snow is coming from the south. Why wouldn't it keep warm air with it or bring it with. Why is it going to stay cool enough for snow?


Because the arctic air is still in place. A low will circulate counter clockwise. It drags down arctic air from Canada.

A cyclogenetic storm is rotating, you can watch it on the radar.

A storm FRONT, much of what we usually have in the summer time is a line of storms that moves across the area like a snowplow would. These are usually the "tails" of a cyclo genetic storm.

If you went back and looked at yesterday's storm, you would have seen the line of storms develop south through IA and then rotate up through IL and MI.

The only thing we can hope now is either a LOT of dry air moves in, the storm takes a severe left or right, or the super volcano in Yellowstone erupts.

If the super volcano erupts, no one will care if you didn't get to their lot by 8 am Friday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

olsonbro;1795961 said:


> I agree, I'd be much better off if I didn't watch any weather until 48 hrs before a possible storm. I just can't help myself most of the time!


Same. Sometimes I force myself to stay away from electronics. I just can't do it usually.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1795958 said:


> Jim,
> 
> For me, they have 3-5" for Thursday night, but my hourly shows 10".
> 
> NWS doesn't put snow totals in their local daily forecast more than 3 days out.
> 
> Just like they don't put totals in the local forecast if it's less than 50% chance of snow.


What ever we get will suck big time. Hoping and have fingers crossed that they are wrong on the hourly. Don't know if we can go 40 hours straight anymore since we are back to normal sleep


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I think what concerns me is... The NAM is showing 5" Thursday, then the GFS shows 6" Friday.

Now NWS says they think the NAM is moving too fast, so they discredit it. Fine. In either case, if all of the models show 5", why are they forecasting 10"? Are the other models double? This is the stuff that frustrates me.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1795963 said:


> Good coating of snow on everything, hope it warms up soon!


Roads are slippery.

Don't see us getting to 36.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1795969 said:


> I think what concerns me is... The NAM is showing 5" Thursday, then the GFS shows 6" Friday.
> 
> Now NWS says they think the NAM is moving too fast, so they discredit it. Fine. In either case, if all of the models show 5", why are they forecasting 10"? Are the other models double? This is the stuff that frustrates me.


Forecasting is the same word as guessing in my book.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1795970 said:


> Roads are slippery.
> 
> Don't see us getting to 36.


Wonderful.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We need this to move 150 miles south. It's only Tuesday, this isn't until overnight Thursday night into Friday morning. It COULD happen. It could also move 50 miles north and nail everyone.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1795971 said:


> Forecasting is the same word as guessing in my book.


It is, although you could put educated guess. But a guess is a guess, is it not?


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1795971 said:


> Forecasting is the same word as guessing in my book.


Brilliant! Now all you need is a website.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The NAM, but this is for THURSDAY morning.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1795975 said:


> It is, although you could put educated guess. But a guess is a guess, is it not?


I was going to say educated guess but I don't know if they deserve that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1795974 said:


> It could also move 50 miles north and nail everyone.


It will..........


----------



## SnowGuy73

We're screwed!


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1795974 said:


> We need this to move 150 miles south. It's only Tuesday, this isn't until overnight Thursday night into Friday morning. It COULD happen. It could also move 50 miles north and nail everyone.


If it is trending it seems to be south and not north. Lots of time yet.

Don't cancel your trip yet Quality.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1795981 said:


> If it is trending it seems to be south and not north. Lots of time yet.
> 
> Don't cancel your trip yet Quality.


I'm not I'm either going to the airport or not, I will just be out my plane ticket. If the lower totals a bit I will have s buddy cover my important accounts and let the rest ride.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1795969 said:


> I think what concerns me is... The NAM is showing 5" Thursday, then the GFS shows 6" Friday.
> 
> Now NWS says they think the NAM is moving too fast, so they discredit it. Fine. In either case, if all of the models show 5", why are they forecasting 10"? Are the other models double? This is the stuff that frustrates me.


I wonder if that's with no rain? I have a high of 40 on Thursday and from what I can see 32-33 at night so it will be heavy wet crap.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1795981 said:


> If it is trending it seems to be south and not north. Lots of time yet.
> 
> Don't cancel your trip yet Quality.


The GFS has been hanging onto the SE corner of the state the whole time.

The NAM was moving straight north, then looked like it was going to go to Chicago, now it's directly over us a day early.

FWIW, the Deester is on board with pretty much everyone else.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dee has me about 8 feet from the 8+" line. Yay.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1795983 said:


> I wonder if that's with no rain? I have a high of 40 on Thursday and from what I can see 32-33 at night so it will be heavy wet crap.


That's the thing a few days ago it showed 10 for us but withthe ttemps on the border I don't know how well it can figure out rain vs snow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

However, if quality can get his trip moved to next week????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Can AccuWeather be right for ONE storm? They have a coating to an inch total for me. Chance of flurries on Friday.

I'm thinking they are going off of yesterday's models that seemed to show the storm moving straight east rather than coming up through IL.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1795987 said:


> However, if quality can get his trip moved to next week????


No. Then it'll snow then.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1795988 said:


> Can AccuWeather be right for ONE storm? They have a coating to an inch total for me. Chance of flurries on Friday.
> 
> I'm thinking they are going off of yesterday's models that seemed to show the storm moving straight east rather than coming up through IL.


I was in the bullseye yesterday on gfs


----------



## OC&D

SSS must be hot and heavy into spring mode, he hasn't chimed in about this for a while now.

For the record, I'm predicting we may possibly get some accumulating frozen water of some sort within the next week.......potentially.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1795991 said:


> I was in the bullseye yesterday on gfs


The NAM, that all of a sudden was working it's way north, then showed a progression to the east.

The bullseye on the GFS keeps circulating around SE MN.


----------



## qualitycut

So what's creepy is the show I'm watching I'd talking about yellowstone volcano erupting


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Accuweather has the first 70 for me May 5th. Mostly 50's for the month after this week,


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I suppose I'll go check my walks. Got a DOT physical at 1:20 today, better get this shyt done and get home.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1795997 said:


> I suppose I'll go check my walks. Got a DOT physical at 1:20 today, better get this shyt done and get home.


Ahh.. The old jelly finger.

Good luck with all that.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1795998 said:


> Ahh.. The old jelly finger.
> 
> Good luck with all that.


Huh? I think that may just be you doctor


----------



## Ranger620

I got 2 plows down so Im short one truck?? wont be fixed till summer most likely (serious issues). Now do I buy another plow off craigs list or let her roll???


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1795925 said:


> This changed!


Looks like its set up right over you, me, and lwnmwrman


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1796000 said:


> I got 2 plows down so Im short one truck?? wont be fixed till summer most likely (serious issues). Now do I buy another plow off craigs list or let her roll???


Depends if you want snow, for all are sake you should go buy one please


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1795998 said:


> Ahh.. The old jelly finger.
> 
> Good luck with all that.


Not sure where you get your DOT at, but I don't get mine in Loring Park.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1796001 said:


> Looks like its set up right over you, me, and lwnmwrman


The gfs has it shifted more se so we will see.


----------



## OC&D

TKLAWN;1795998 said:


> Ahh.. The old jelly finger.
> 
> Good luck with all that.


What kind of DOT physicals do you get? Maybe your doctor just treats you extra special. :laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sun is trying to poke out here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1795998 said:


> Ahh.. The old jelly finger.
> 
> Good luck with all that.


Although I AM 40.....I suppose it's time.

Maybe I'll practice in the shower.

Don't want to act too shocked and all. Or do I???


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1796006 said:


> What kind of DOT physicals do you get? Maybe your doctor just treats you extra special. :laughing:


Hmmmm............................


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1796007 said:


> Sun is trying to poke out here.


Wrong time to use the word poke.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1796010 said:


> Wrong time to use the word poke.


I now see that!


----------



## TKLAWN

OC&D;1796006 said:


> What kind of DOT physicals do you get? Maybe your doctor just treats you extra special. :laughing:


More of a joke with our guys that haven't had one done before, to get them nervous.

Maybe if you have a female doctor right...right?


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1795984 said:


> The GFS has been hanging onto the SE corner of the state the whole time.
> 
> The NAM was moving straight north, then looked like it was going to go to Chicago, now it's directly over us a day early.
> 
> FWIW, the Deester is on board with pretty much everyone else.


I don't know that I buy this....


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1796012 said:


> More of a joke with our guys that haven't had one done before, to get them nervous.
> 
> Maybe if you have a female doctor right...right?


Haha it worked in road trip I guess


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1796007 said:


> Sun is trying to poke out here.


Same here. Got real bright for a second and now back to clouds....sigh


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1795993 said:


> SSS must be hot and heavy into spring mode, he hasn't chimed in about this for a while now.
> 
> For the record, I'm predicting we may possibly get some accumulating frozen water of some sort within the next week.......potentially.


I am. Im up to my eyeballs in repairs. If you see a dump truck pulling a sweeper that would.be me on my way to get an engine rebuilt.

As far as the snow I dont.like the way it looks. Two drivers just got on a plane to texas. Keep in mind there are many more models than just the nam and gfs. I cant access them all on my phone but yesterday the ecmwf was in top of us. I suspect the nam will have a.major shift in timing sometime today.

This.dusting isnt melting.too fast.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1796014 said:


> I don't know that I buy this....


Puts me on the boarder and you guys heavy leaving bano with lighter amounts


----------



## qualitycut

If I decide to leave anyone on here able to plow three courts and 2 drives within a half mile of the Wendy's on cliff and cedar? 2 crts are next to each other and one drive about a block down other ct has a drive on the court to be done.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1796017 said:


> I am. Im up to my eyeballs in repairs. If you see a dump truck pulling a sweeper that would.be me on my way to get an engine rebuilt.
> 
> As far as the snow I dont.like the way it looks. Two drivers just got on a plane to texas. Keep in mind there are many more models than just the nam and gfs. I cant access them all on my phone but yesterday the ecmwf was in top of us. I suspect the nam will have a.major shift in timing sometime today.
> 
> This.dusting isnt melting.too fast.


I know there are more models, I've tried to relay that in my posts as well.

I'd care, but as I said earlier this morning, there's only so much info worth looking at 72 hours out.

If we aren't in a watch by tomorrow morning, there is something suspect.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1796016 said:


> Same here. Got real bright for a second and now back to clouds....sigh


Moderately sunny here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1796019 said:


> If I decide to leave anyone on here able to plow three courts and 2 drives within a half mile of the Wendy's on cliff and cedar? 2 crts are next to each other and one drive about a block down other ct has a drive on the court to be done.


Whenever? Or by a certain time?


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1796019 said:


> If I decide to leave anyone on here able to plow three courts and 2 drives within a half mile of the Wendy's on cliff and cedar? 2 crts are next to each other and one drive about a block down other ct has a drive on the court to be done.


If you were in the North metro Id be able to cover you especially if I can get at least one more plow up and running


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1796022 said:


> Whenever? Or by a certain time?


Not two days later lol


----------



## OC&D

TKLAWN;1796012 said:


> More of a joke with our guys that haven't had one done before, to get them nervous.
> 
> Maybe if you have a female doctor right...right?


It's funny you say that. 2 physicals ago the doctor I was to see was female, and I was thinking one thing, but when she walked into the room, reality set in.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1796026 said:


> Not two days later lol


K.... Just asking.... I get down to W. 7th, not too far. In fact I'm heading there now. Worst case scenario text me the addresses and if you don't find anyone, I'll squeeze them in. Tell your customers you had a family emergency, you have to head out of town, there might be a couple different plow guys covering.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sun is out!!!


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1796019 said:


> If I decide to leave anyone on here able to plow three courts and 2 drives within a half mile of the Wendy's on cliff and cedar? 2 crts are next to each other and one drive about a block down other ct has a drive on the court to be done.


I could probably do it. What do you mean by "court?"


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1796019 said:


> If I decide to leave anyone on here able to plow three courts and 2 drives within a half mile of the Wendy's on cliff and cedar? 2 crts are next to each other and one drive about a block down other ct has a drive on the court to be done.


I might be able to help out, all depends on what we get!


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1796030 said:


> Sun is out!!!


That'll change!!!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1796031 said:


> I could probably do it. What do you mean by "court?"


I was wondering the same....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1796034 said:


> I was wondering the same....


Probably cul de sac??


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1796031 said:


> I could probably do it. What do you mean by "court?"


Culdesacs......

I grew up on a Blanchard ct so I call them that


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1796032 said:


> I might be able to help out, all depends on what we get!


yea its about 40 min of work.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1796033 said:


> That'll change!!!!!!!


True that!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1796038 said:


> yea its about 40 min of work.


Not if I do it really half assed!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1796041 said:


> Not if I do it really half assed!


I did on the last snows and yes it takws less. It will melt soon


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1796041 said:


> Not if I do it really half assed!


Haha! That literally made me laugh. :laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sun is now gone....


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1796036 said:


> Culdesacs......
> 
> I grew up on a Blanchard ct so I call them that


I would probably be able to do them. I'm usually down that way in the middle of the night though. No sidewalks I hope!


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1796048 said:


> Sun is now gone....


Don't tell me you're surprised!


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1796050 said:


> I would probably be able to do them. I'm usually down that way in the middle of the night though. No sidewalks I hope!


Yea but I don't care if they don't get done. I have a few more just off highway 3 on the way to them. Not sure how many you would have time for.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

The fire ball in the sky is playing peek a boo


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1796017 said:


> If you see a dump truck pulling a sweeper that would.be me on my way to get an engine rebuilt.
> 
> As far as the snow I dont.like the way it looks. Two drivers just got on a plane to texas. Keep in mind there are many more models than just the nam and gfs. I cant access them all on my phone but yesterday the ecmwf was in top of us. I suspect the nam will have a.major shift in timing sometime today.
> 
> This.dusting isnt melting.too fast.


Nope, it ain't melting really at all.

I won't see you, I'm working at home all day on my office remodel. It's slow going.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger,

I have a truck sitting if I don't find a driver. Might be able to work out a deal if you can cover 3 aaccounts, you can use my truck.

**** Rapids/Blaine.


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1796052 said:


> Yea but I don't care if they don't get done. I have a few more just off highway 3 on the way to them. Not sure how many you would have time for.


I'm not sure either. Timing of the storm and amounts will be the determining factor. If I have all night I could easily add about 3 hours of work, but if not, I don't know.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1795911 said:


> Be better going north since totals are less this way and rain in Iowa. If we could get the rain up this way we'd be set


It looks like most are setting the 32 degree line up just SE of the metro... but somehow I still don't think I want a shift North...



olsonbro;1795949 said:


> I'm in no way trying to defend Novak, but I can't say his paid forecasting isn't worthwhile. As I mentioned earlier this month, we signed up for a month's worth of his service. We do receive a lot of information from him. I prolly get 3 o 4 email updates a day when a storm is looming. The emails are sometimes just storm updates, sometimes they are graphs or charts. Its far more detailed and better than his FB posts. He also sends out different videos than he posts on FB. his videos to paid subscribers are just him, and they are pretty informative.
> Were undecided as to if we will use the service next year, but its been interesting to use it lately.
> Non of us trust any of the local forecasters, paid forecasters or the NWS for that matter. I guess I see it as just another stream of info to use when gearing up for a storm.


Does he at least "zone" your forecast for your service area?



LwnmwrMan22;1795955 said:


> The last line is how you have to look at all the information.
> 
> Even so, I don't use the dupage site for weather maps, just the one I post pics from.
> 
> IMO, there's only so much weather info that you need, and most times I think the only info you need is "no snow, fairly easy snow to plow, hold onto your horses".
> 
> 3-4 categories and what period of day it will start and what period of day will it end.
> 
> All of us that have employees have been in many instances where we say " start at 10". By 2 am it still isn't snowing.
> 
> Or "start at 3 am" and midnight it has stopped so you try to get guys in earlier.
> 
> I need a couple of maps so I have an idea if something is on the horizon and if it'll be big or not.
> 
> Other than that, the radar, my window and the weather rock are the only thing worth their weight.


That's pretty much about it, isn't it?



LwnmwrMan22;1795958 said:


> Jim,
> 
> For me, they have 3-5" for Thursday night, but my hourly shows 10".
> 
> NWS doesn't put snow totals in their local daily forecast more than 3 days out.
> 
> Just like they don't put totals in the local forecast if it's less than 50% chance of snow.


I at like 8.7 on the hourly... sigh...



LwnmwrMan22;1795964 said:


> Because the arctic air is still in place. A low will circulate counter clockwise. It drags down arctic air from Canada.
> 
> A cyclogenetic storm is rotating, you can watch it on the radar.
> 
> A storm FRONT, much of what we usually have in the summer time is a line of storms that moves across the area like a snowplow would. These are usually the "tails" of a cyclo genetic storm.
> 
> If you went back and looked at yesterday's storm, you would have seen the line of storms develop south through IA and then rotate up through IL and MI.
> 
> The only thing we can hope now is either a LOT of dry air moves in, the storm takes a severe left or right, or the super volcano in Yellowstone erupts.
> 
> If the super volcano erupts, no one will care if you didn't get to their lot by 8 am Friday.


I'm going to start calling you doctor



LwnmwrMan22;1795969 said:


> I think what concerns me is... The NAM is showing 5" Thursday, then the GFS shows 6" Friday.
> 
> Now NWS says they think the NAM is moving too fast, so they discredit it. Fine. In either case, if all of the models show 5", why are they forecasting 10"? Are the other models double? This is the stuff that frustrates me.


Ratios??? Maybe they think higher...



qualitycut;1795982 said:


> I'm not I'm either going to the airport or not, I will just be out my plane ticket. If the lower totals a bit I will have s buddy cover my important accounts and let the rest ride.


Email your resi's and see who wants to opt out since it's all going to melt soon anyway



LwnmwrMan22;1795985 said:


> Dee has me about 8 feet from the 8+" line. Yay.


He hasn't been right all year! Maybe it's good he set it up over us!



SnowGuy73;1796048 said:


> Sun is now gone....


Sun has been out here for a good half hour... not a ton of melting, but some


----------



## qualitycut

So nws forecasts are the same from forest lake down to Rochester


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

He hasn't been right all year! Maybe it's good he set it up over us!

The only problem is eventually he will be right


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1796059 said:


> So nws forecasts are the same from forest lake down to Rochester


I saw that earlier too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sun is back!


----------



## Camden

I had 2 employees call in this morning because they couldn't get out of their driveways. Whenever that happens I don't take it too well because I can obviously drive there and get them out. I just think it's their way of getting out of a day's work and I remember those things when it's end-of-the-year bonus time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The snow is melting quickly on the blacktop.

Put some salt down on sidewalks and it was insta-melt.

Think I'm gonna bail on the rest.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I just went past some village green eyes, they were running to get salt down before the snow melted. Literally.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1796071 said:


> I just went past some village green eyes, they were running to get salt down before the snow melted. Literally.


Thats pretty funny. Nothing like trying to make a couple extra bucks


----------



## SSS Inc.

FWIW. Last night ecmwf was on top.of the.metro with about a foot. Finally found it on my phone.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1796073 said:


> FWIW. Last night ecmwf was on top.of the.metro with about a foot. Finally found it on my phone.


When does it update again?


----------



## olsonbro

Does he at least "zone" your forecast for your service area?



Yea he is more detailed with his forecasts for our area as opposed to Rochester and others. Sometimes his info is still pretty general though


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1796073 said:


> FWIW. Last night ecmwf was on top.of the.metro with about a foot. Finally found it on my phone.


When does it move?


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1796055 said:


> Ranger,
> 
> I have a truck sitting if I don't find a driver. Might be able to work out a deal if you can cover 3 aaccounts, you can use my truck.
> 
> **** Rapids/Blaine.


I will keep that in mind. Were gonna try welding this a-frame and see if it holds. I could possibly cover your **** rapids blaine stuff I have 2-3 pieces of equip. at foley and 10 truck, tractor and skid so I may be able to bounce around a little if that helps you get to quality. Food for thought


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1796081 said:


> I will keep that in mind. Were gonna try welding this a-frame and see if it holds. I could possibly cover your **** rapids blaine stuff I have 2-3 pieces of equip. at foley and 10 truck, tractor and skid so I may be able to bounce around a little if that helps you get to quality. Food for thought


is it a boss? If so I welded up mine a few years back and made it about another year on it.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1796082 said:


> is it a boss? If so I welded up mine a few years back and made it about another year on it.


Yes both are boss's one is at a welding shop. Guy hit something broke off the cutting edge and plowed the rest on the night needless to say it ground the plow down past the bolt holes. 
The other the a-frame is busted where it hooks to the truck so a major spot not sure if I can get any bracing on it or not depends on the room it has with the light tower


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1796081 said:


> I will keep that in mind. Were gonna try welding this a-frame and see if it holds. I could possibly cover your **** rapids blaine stuff I have 2-3 pieces of equip. at foley and 10 truck, tractor and skid so I may be able to bounce around a little if that helps you get to quality. Food for thought


It's an '01 Dodge 2500 regular cab, 8.2 Boss V. I'll fill it up, you return it full and cover those. We are good. Djagusch used it before.

Probably wouldn't have to do the Blaine one completely. One Apartment about 1.5 miles from Foley/10, Famous Dave's up on Main Street / 10, unless Polaris can work.

If Polaris isn't helping others in the past he has, I'll have more work for him. Same with bano if it looks like rain for him.

Figured I would be last resort for quality, or be put on the list if he has a group of guys that could cover when they were each available.


----------



## qualitycut

I'm checking with some people I know around here to see if they could grab a few extras. If its 5 or so I'm not to worried, anymore I might just have to stay home.


----------



## unit28

Weather story looks wrong ATM


----------



## qualitycut

So Barlow says a couple inches tomorrow night and maybe more Friday


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1796088 said:


> Weather story looks wrong ATM


Whats your thoughts on the st Paul area Thursday-Sat?


----------



## skorum03

unit28;1796088 said:


> Weather story looks wrong ATM


Which weather story we talking about? Hopefully not the accuweather story..


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1796089 said:


> So Barlow says a couple inches tomorrow night and maybe more Friday


Doh K.......


----------



## unit28

I'm out at work right now so haven't looked at everything.

Advisory is north of me
going to look at sref......


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1796092 said:


> Doh K.......


I don't get it nam says snow tomorrow ans gfs says Thursday Friday so they using both or what. F this......


----------



## skorum03

My nws has me at 3-7 on thursday night but 9.1 on the hourly. Hmmmm


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just found out one of my main shovelers is at Regions at Hospice with his mom. Probably out for this storm.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;1796095 said:


> My nws has me at 3-7 on thursday night but 9.1 on the hourly. Hmmmm


Mines 3-5 and 8-9 at night.

Do you know any of the heldt boys up there?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1796094 said:


> I don't get it nam says snow tomorrow ans gfs says Thursday Friday so they using both or what. F this......


you are asking the wrong guy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1796095 said:


> My nws has me at 3-7 on thursday night but 9.1 on the hourly. Hmmmm


They won't put totals on Friday until tonight. You'll probably have a 3-5" possible Friday.

However unit is hinting it goes north it looks like.


----------



## qualitycut

Well I got one guy to cover some stuff so far


----------



## SnowGuy73

Moving in the right direction. NWS percentage and amounts are down for day time Thursday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1796099 said:


> They won't put totals on Friday until tonight. You'll probably have a 3-5" possible Friday.
> 
> However unit is hinting it goes north it looks like.


Way north hopefully.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1796099 said:


> They won't put totals on Friday until tonight. You'll probably have a 3-5" possible Friday.
> 
> However unit is hinting it goes north it looks like.


Or something he's looking at says the advisory is north now and shouldnt be. Easter bunny


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone wanna hang out at Ziegler tomorrow and  while watching the equipment leave?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1796102 said:


> Moving in the right direction. NWS percentage and amounts are down for day time Thursday.


Mines the same. As always. Mine never changes like the metros


----------



## qualitycut

Nam went down on meteo


----------



## Camden

OC&D;1795828 said:


> You worked for the Orioles? I barely know that's a baseball team, but that's pretty cool.


Yep, I was there in the late 90s. I learned more about turf at that job then I did in college when turf was my major!

I loved the job but the crime was too much for me. My bedroom windows had bars on them, my car was stolen and my tires were slashed. I just felt like I couldn't get ahead so I came back to MN and worked at a golf resort for a few years before doing what I do now.


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1796101 said:


> Well I got one guy to cover some stuff so far


I'll cover those places by Cliff and Cedar if you want, but I'm afraid to commit to more depending on how things go down.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1796107 said:


> Nam went down on meteo


That will change.


----------



## OC&D

Camden;1796109 said:


> Yep, I was there in the late 90s. I learned more about turf at that job then I did in college when turf was my major!
> 
> I loved the job but the crime was too much for me. My bedroom windows had bars on them, my car was stolen and my tires were slashed. I just felt like I couldn't get ahead so I came back to MN and worked at a golf resort for a few years before doing what I do now.


 I had to google to see where the Orioles are from. I've never been to Baltimore, but that would suck!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Sure feels good to not have to stress about the snow. My two guys will be able to cover everything . I'll be free to help if anyone needs it


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1796107 said:


> Nam went down on meteo


Gfs went up. 

Ecmwf runs twice a day. 00z and 12 z.

And lwnmrw I have seen a lot of equipment heading toward ziegler the past two days by our shop. I can bring.lawn chairs.over there tomorrow if you would like to watch. This is just like last year. Saw a beautiful wheel loader and pusher on a semi headed down 694. Im guessing it was pulled off a parking lot somewhere.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1796116 said:


> Gfs went up.
> 
> Ecmwf runs twice a day. 00z and 12 z.
> O
> 
> And lwnmrw I have seen a lot of equipment heading toward ziegler the past two days by our shop. I can bring.lawn chairs.over there tomorrow if you would like to watch. This is just like last year. Saw a beautiful wheel loader and pusher on a semi headed down 694. Im guessing it was pulled off a parking lot somewhere.


I know shh.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1796117 said:


> I know shh.


The only positive for me is that I will have five back up trucks instead of three. :crying:


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Just stopped at an account that hasn't paid yet this year and told them I wasn't going to plow if I didn't get a check. She said shed see what she could do, about 10 min later she came out and hands me a check for $530 and asks me to hold it until Friday. I then told her by a check I meant at least Decembers invoice. Now what?? I'll look like a schmuck if I do it but ill be the a hole if I don't.


----------



## NorthernProServ

NWS already talking about thunder snow for Thursday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1796122 said:


> Just stopped at an account that hasn't paid yet this year and told them I wasn't going to plow if I didn't get a check. She said shed see what she could do, about 10 min later she came out and hands me a check for $530 and asks me to hold it until Friday. I then told her by a check I meant at least Decembers invoice. Now what?? I'll look like a schmuck if I do it but ill be the a hole if I don't.


I've got one too I'd better go check on.


----------



## SSS Inc.

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1796122 said:


> Just stopped at an account that hasn't paid yet this year and told them I wasn't going to plow if I didn't get a check. She said shed see what she could do, about 10 min later she came out and hands me a check for $530 and asks me to hold it until Friday. I then told her by a check I meant at least Decembers invoice. Now what?? I'll look like a schmuck if I do it but ill be the a hole if I don't.


Cash it now. Unless its postdated.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1796126 said:


> Cash it now. Unless its postdated.


most banks don't care what the date is or even if it signed


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1796122 said:


> Just stopped at an account that hasn't paid yet this year and told them I wasn't going to plow if I didn't get a check. She said shed see what she could do, about 10 min later she came out and hands me a check for $530 and asks me to hold it until Friday. I then told her by a check I meant at least Decembers invoice. Now what?? I'll look like a schmuck if I do it but ill be the a hole if I don't.


Deposit it with your phone then go to the bank and deposit it


----------



## qualitycut

Ocd sent you an email.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

It's dated 1/2/14??


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1796129 said:


> Deposit it with your phone then go to the bank and deposit it


Now you're thinking


----------



## Ranger620

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1796122 said:


> Just stopped at an account that hasn't paid yet this year and told them I wasn't going to plow if I didn't get a check. She said shed see what she could do, about 10 min later she came out and hands me a check for $530 and asks me to hold it until Friday. I then told her by a check I meant at least Decembers invoice. Now what?? I'll look like a schmuck if I do it but ill be the a hole if I don't.


I'm no lawyer but I though post dated checks were illegal. Basically your writing a check you no wont clear. I allow customers to get 30 days behind at 31 days I cut off service. Ive been burned way to many times. I was always afraid of loosing the account or not getting any money at all. After home valu I wait no more. I say don't due it unless there 100% paid in full.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1796122 said:


> Just stopped at an account that hasn't paid yet this year and told them I wasn't going to plow if I didn't get a check. She said shed see what she could do, about 10 min later she came out and hands me a check for $530 and asks me to hold it until Friday. I then told her by a check I meant at least Decembers invoice. Now what?? I'll look like a schmuck if I do it but ill be the a hole if I don't.


Sounds like a no-brainer to me... Don't do it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1796132 said:


> It's dated 1/2/14??


Take it to the bank. If they say anything say "crap, the wife deposited it, I told her not to."


----------



## SnowGuy73

................


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1796135 said:


> I'm no lawyer but I though post dated checks were illegal. Basically your writing a check you no wont clear. I allow customers to get 30 days behind at 31 days I cut off service. Ive been burned way to many times. I was always afraid of loosing the account or not getting any money at all. After home valu I wait no more. I say don't due it unless there 100% paid in full.


While I agree I think we all have customers that are always late and will eventually pay. We have a few that I know we will carry until summer but they are small and take about five minutes to plow. Its just the way its been for a couple decades. The larger properties are a different story. One of our largest slow payers finally sent a check for half the winter and are all caught up now.


----------



## OC&D

I'm making progress on my ceiling today. I've got a small fortune invested in maple.


----------



## Ranger620

Just a thought?????
It is aApril 1st any chance all these weather guys pulled together and were in on an April fools day?? Maybe they are all conspiring against quality


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1796139 said:


> ................


Without looking are the words slushy and two inches involved??


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1796008 said:


> Although I AM 40.....I suppose it's time.
> 
> Maybe I'll practice in the shower.
> 
> Don't want to act too shocked and all. Or do I???


You mean to tell me I am older than you? I am 43


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1796144 said:


> Without looking are the words slushy and two inches involved??


Negative... To early to panic though.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1796139 said:


> ................


Ok I looked now. What model is that?


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1796147 said:


> Negative... To early to panic though.


Not to early for this guy!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

sss inc.;1796148 said:


> ok i looked now. What model is that?


gfs....................?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1796148 said:


> Ok I looked now. What model is that?


It looks the the old gfs


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1796142 said:


> I'm making progress on my ceiling today. I've got a small fortune invested in maple.


Thats gonna be nice. Im sitting under something similar at the office at our shop. Kinda fancy for.our shop office but thata what was here when we bought it.


----------



## qualitycut

I might be mostly covered. I have two buddies who can probably help and if Ocd can I should be ok. Lwnmrr I have a small apt on w 7and 35 and another smaller office of snelling and Selby ( or Ocd if you live by there)


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1796151 said:


> It looks the the old gfs


I think you are right. He usually updates at night around ten. Last night maybe? I just realized I havent been on his page all winter.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1796141 said:


> While I agree I think we all have customers that are always late and will eventually pay. We have a few that I know we will carry until summer but they are small and take about five minutes to plow. Its just the way its been for a couple decades. The larger properties are a different story. One of our largest slow payers finally sent a check for half the winter and are all caught up now.


If a long term relationship is established I will cut them a break but if its an ongoing thing its time to cut ties. I had a large account they were 7k a month 2 years ago I no there paying 10 now. I had them 2% net 10. Always took there 2% never paid within 10 days. The last year I had them I had to wait till july to get my march check. Just not worth the head ache to me any more. They are financially stable multi million/billion dollar company but its just what they do. Now they let me go not the other way around (another long story) but I still don't miss them nor would I take them back


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1796145 said:


> You mean to tell me I am older than you? I am 43


42 in November for me.

This will be year 25 for the lawn side of the business.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1796086 said:


> It's an '01 Dodge 2500 regular cab, 8.2 Boss V. I'll fill it up, you return it full and cover those. We are good. Djagusch used it before.
> 
> Probably wouldn't have to do the Blaine one completely. One Apartment about 1.5 miles from Foley/10, Famous
> Dave's up on Main Street / 10, unless Polaris can work.
> 
> If Polaris isn't helping others in the past he has, I'll have more work for him. Same with bano if it looks like rain for him.
> 
> Figured I would be last resort for quality, or be put on the list if he has a group of guys that could cover when they were each available.


I am planning on coming up unless we get hit here. ...


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1796087 said:


> I'm checking with some people I know around here to see if they could grab a few extras. If its 5 or so I'm not to worried, anymore I might just have to stay home.


If I am up there i can help as well....


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1796156 said:


> I think you are right. He usually updates at night around ten. Last night maybe? I just realized I havent been on his page all winter.


Me either till someone said it yesterday. Just checked he last updated around 8 this morning. Few slushy inches was used a few times


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1796155 said:


> I might be mostly covered. I have two buddies who can probably help and if Ocd can I should be ok. Lwnmrr I have a small apt on w 7and 35 and another smaller office of snelling and Selby ( or Ocd if you live by there)


I will be OCD's backup?

I got Polaris helping out. I've got a couple of local guys that'll help out with some accounts.

One guy that works during the day at a real job swapped hours for Friday and is now working Saturday so he can plow all day Friday.

Still got this truck sitting here, hoping Ranger takes me up on my offer and will take care of my accounts in **** Rapids. 

Biggest issue is the new account we got in St. Anthony.










I suppose I should run down there today and take a look at it. See if it's marked or not.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1796159 said:


> I am planning on coming up unless we get hit here. ...


I know ya are. I'm short a truck from the last time you helped, plus there wasn't as much snow either as what's forecast for Thursday night into Friday.

To me it looks like the majority of snow is going to be from about 1 am Friday morning until about 10 am Friday morning.

An inch or so possible for 2-3 hours either side of that time frame.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

How does this work? Model average takes a big jump on Saturday night when there are no jumps in the models??


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1796164 said:


> I will be OCD's backup?
> 
> I got Polaris helping out. I've got a couple of local guys that'll help out with some accounts.
> 
> One guy that works during the day at a real job swapped hours for Friday and is now working Saturday so he can plow all day Friday.
> 
> Still got this truck sitting here, hoping Ranger takes me up on my offer and will take care of my accounts in **** Rapids.
> 
> Biggest issue is the new account we got in St. Anthony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose I should run down there today and take a look at it. See if it's marked or not.


Yea and if you happen to be on w 7th that apt just needs to be plowed behin cars. Single parking for about 8 cars


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The NAM is virtually dry for us now, but holy COW does it have a big storm for WI. WOW!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Nws hasn't changed crap all day for me


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1796169 said:


> Yea and if you happen to be on w 7th that apt just needs to be plowed behin cars. Single parking for about 8 cars


Text me the address and the amounts you need it plowed at, I'll get it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This would be late Friday night for us, when the storm is already out of the area.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1796168 said:


> How does this work? Model average takes a big jump on Saturday night when there are no jumps in the models??


That's just the average line. It happens after the nam ends. The nam keeps the line lower until Saturday.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1796170 said:


> The NAM is virtually dry for us now, but holy COW does it have a big storm for WI. WOW!!!


It looks like its still on us Thursday?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1796174 said:


> That's just the average line. It happens after the nam ends. The nam keeps the line lower until Saturday.


Yeah, you're right. I'm an idiot. I knew I was missing something.

Thanks!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1796170 said:


> The NAM is virtually dry for us now, but holy COW does it have a big storm for WI. WOW!!!


What's it show for me and bano?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1796173 said:


> This would be late Friday night for us, when the storm is already out of the area.


I was wondering what that was for. Finally saw it was hour 84.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1796175 said:


> It looks like its still on us Thursday?


http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/displayMod.php?var=eta_sfc_prcp&loop=loopall&hours=

Not really. Dumps moisture SW MN, has moisture in IA, then converges on WI.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1796181 said:


> http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/displayMod.php?var=eta_sfc_prcp&loop=loopall&hours=
> 
> Not really. Dumps moisture SW MN, has moisture in IA, then converges on WI.


What's that .527 over us?


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;1796097 said:


> Mines 3-5 and 8-9 at night.
> 
> Do you know any of the heldt boys up there?


I graduated with a Heldt I believe. And I think there was one older than me too. The one I graduated with is named Andrew If I remember right. We had a class of over 400. Sound right?

My nws lowered me from 3-7 to 3-5 but my hourly increased from 9.1 to 9.2. Interesting. Would like to know the theory behind that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1796183 said:


> I graduated with a Heldt I believe. And I think there was one older than me too. The one I graduated with is named Andrew If I remember right. We had a class of over 400. Sound right?
> 
> My nws lowered me from 3-7 to 3-5 but my hourly increased from 9.1 to 9.2. Interesting. Would like to know the theory behind that.


Probably more towards morning.

Remember NWS switches to "day" at 4 am.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1796182 said:


> What's that .527 over us?


That would be for the circle located at W MN where the tornado was.

The circles are "bullseye's" for that area of moisture.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1796190 said:


> That would be for the circle located at W MN where the tornado was.
> 
> The circles are "bullseye's" for that area of moisture.


O I was on my phone didn't see the circle, thought it was for*the color over us. Thanks!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;1796183 said:


> I graduated with a Heldt I believe. And I think there was one older than me too. The one I graduated with is named Andrew If I remember right. We had a class of over 400. Sound right?
> 
> My nws lowered me from 3-7 to 3-5 but my hourly increased from 9.1 to 9.2. Interesting. Would like to know the theory behind that.


That would be correct. They are my wife's cousins. Also has a older sister


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1796168 said:


> How does this work? Model average takes a big jump on Saturday night when there are no jumps in the models??


That's where the NAM ends... I was confused to... so there's no low data to keep it from averaging between the GFS runs


----------



## qualitycut

So why hasnt anyone really updated today? Kstps app hasn't nws hasn't and a few others


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1796195 said:


> So why hasnt anyone really updated today? Kstps app hasn't nws hasn't and a few others


Novak's website says he is in transit to California.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1796195 said:


> So why hasnt anyone really updated today? Kstps app hasn't nws hasn't and a few others


Look for NWS after 4


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1796197 said:


> Look for NWS after 4


They always update during the day 4 is just when there evening starts.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1796199 said:


> They always update during the day 4 is just when there evening starts.


Seems like for me they update at 4 except when its close to or storming


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;1796193 said:


> That would be correct. They are my wife's cousins. Also has a older sister


Gotcha. Well good to know. Sometime, if I ever bump in to him I can tell him that I know a guy that he is related to, named Jim, through a website that is kinda like facebook for snow plow guys haha


----------



## qualitycut

37 and sunny

Geez I blew by 7000 posts and didn't even know It


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1796206 said:


> 37 and sunny
> 
> Geez I blew by 7000 posts and didn't even know It


Congrats

Hopefully this storm blows by and we don't even know it too


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1796208 said:


> Congrats
> 
> Hopefully this storm blows by and we don't even know it too


O I would be one happy sob


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1796206 said:


> 37 and sunny
> 
> Geez I blew by 7000 posts and didn't even know It


Yeah, me too.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1796206 said:


> 37 and sunny
> 
> Geez I blew by 7000 posts and didn't even know It


Wow. You blew past me by about 1000.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1796211 said:


> Wow. You blew past me by about 1000.


Cause I have nothing to do all day


----------



## olsonbro

Just talked to a friend of mine who plows in Fargo ND, he said they only got 2-4 inches out of yesterdays storm. Also said that just 30 miles away got over 12". talk about a close shave


----------



## qualitycut

olsonbro;1796217 said:


> Just talked to a friend of mine who plows in Fargo ND, he said they only got 2-4 inches out of yesterdays storm. Also said that just 30 miles away got over 12". talk about a close shave


Yea I think that's exactly what we are going to be dealing with.


----------



## olsonbro

qualitycut;1796218 said:


> Yea I think that's exactly what we are going to be dealing with.


Probably, now we just have to hope to be on the lower end of totals. Let 5" fall, some melt on the front end, some compaction and were out plowing 2" to round out the year....


----------



## qualitycut

olsonbro;1796219 said:


> Probably, now we just have to hope to be on the lower end of totals. Let 5" fall, some melt on the front end, some compaction and were out plowing 2" to round out the year....


Yea that's why I will feel ok about leaving if we only are supposed to get 5. With no snow left and markers probably out I gey a little nervous with people plowing certain things that are hard to see


----------



## TKLAWN

olsonbro;1796219 said:


> Probably, now we just have to hope to be on the lower end of totals. Let 5" fall, some melt on the front end, some compaction and were out plowing 2" to round out the year....


At this point I could handle that.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;1796205 said:


> Gotcha. Well good to know. Sometime, if I ever bump in to him I can tell him that I know a guy that he is related to, named Jim, through a website that is kinda like facebook for snow plow guys haha


Be funny to see his reaction. And wonder if he'd say anything to me about it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That was a fun afternoon. 

DOT/yearly physical. 

Thought TK jinxed me when the Doctor looked at me and asked if I'd had a prostrate check yet.

He then said I've got 9 years left, but I should get one since I'm adopted with no medical history.

Then needed a tetanus shot. Blood work drawn for other checks so both arms were punctured. 

Went to get a replacement driver's license that I lost on Sunday skiing and pick up the tabs for the wife's 2013 Durango and left $525 lighter.

At least I got a PO # to bill for April on the new property.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BTW... NWS---> 3-5 Thursday night, 3-5 Friday day.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1796225 said:


> That was a fun afternoon.
> 
> DOT/yearly physical.
> 
> Thought TK jinxed me when the Doctor looked at me and asked if I'd had a prostrate check yet.
> 
> He then said I've got 9 years left, but I should get one since I'm adopted with no medical history.
> 
> Then needed a tetanus shot. Blood work drawn for other checks so both arms were punctured.
> 
> Went to get a replacement driver's license that I lost on Sunday skiing and pick up the tabs for the wife's 2013 Durango and left $525 lighter.
> 
> At least I got a PO # to bill for April on the new property.


So you let him then asked him to dinner?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Anyone notice other nws offices have issued winter storm watches. Its just a matter of time now.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1796227 said:


> BTW... NWS---> 3-5 Thursday night, 3-5 Friday day.


Not me......


----------



## SSS Inc.

Just connect the dots.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1796227 said:


> BTW... NWS---> 3-5 Thursday night, 3-5 Friday day.


Same for down here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1796229 said:


> Anyone notice other nws offices have issued winter storm watches. Its just a matter of time now.


Yeah I figured we would have had one for sure at the 4 pm update. We don't even have a Haz Weather Outlook.


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1796229 said:


> Anyone notice other nws offices have issued winter storm watches. Its just a matter of time now.


They have now.

We're screwed!


----------



## qualitycut

F me 3-5 3-7 fffffffff!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Nevermind. They must be posting it as we speak. It's there now.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1796230 said:


> Not me......


Yes your area is


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1796228 said:


> So you let him then asked him to dinner?


Didn't bother with dinner.


----------



## Ranger620

Thursday Night A chance of rain before 8pm, then rain and snow between 8pm and 9pm, then snow after 9pm. The snow could be heavy at times. Low around 26. North northeast wind around 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of 3 to 5 inches possible. 
Friday Snow before 2pm, then rain and snow likely. The snow could be heavy at times. High near 35. Breezy, with a north wind 15 to 20 mph, with gusts as high as 25 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of 4 to 6 inches possible. 
Friday Night Snow likely, mainly before 8pm. Partly cloudy, with a low around 22. North northwest wind 10 to 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%.
nws for me
We get snow then rain??? could melt??? then snow again???


----------



## skorum03

olsonbro;1796219 said:


> Probably, now we just have to hope to be on the lower end of totals. Let 5" fall, some melt on the front end, some compaction and were out plowing 2" to round out the year....


Or so we'd like to think..



jimslawnsnow;1796223 said:


> Be funny to see his reaction. And wonder if he'd say anything to me about it


I would probably look like a psycho if I said that. Especially considering that I don't think I've ever actually had a conversation with him. haha



LwnmwrMan22;1796239 said:


> Didn't bother with dinner.


Straight to dessert huh?


----------



## skorum03

Thursday: 1-2
Thursday Night: 3-7
Friday: 2-4

FFFFFFFFFF!!!!!!! is right quality


----------



## qualitycut

This **** has pushed me over the top.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Calm down... Calm down....

Looking at the Meteogram... Most of the snow Thursday should fall during the day.

In all actuality, 80% of the snow shows to be done by about 1 am on Friday morning.










The NAM 4km has me a little concerned, since it's still shooting straight up at the end of the run.

Sure, 5" over 6 hours is going to add up, but if it can be delayed Thursday morning, with a high of now only 35, at least the first 3" SHOULD melt off if it isn't TOO cloudy.

The models shoot straight up, roughly over a 5 hour period Thursday afternoon into the evening.

It's not the end of the world.

Remember too, we will get a winter storm warning even if it gets down to 1-3", because, as NWS has said, of the impact it has on travel and other issues.


----------



## cbservicesllc

olsonbro;1796217 said:


> Just talked to a friend of mine who plows in Fargo ND, he said they only got 2-4 inches out of yesterdays storm. Also said that just 30 miles away got over 12". talk about a close shave





qualitycut;1796218 said:


> Yea I think that's exactly what we are going to be dealing with.


Don't worry, snowguy, lwnmwrman, and I will get the 12" and Quality will get the 2-4" and still be able to leave


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1796246 said:


> Calm down... Calm down....
> 
> Looking at the Meteogram... Most of the snow Thursday should fall during the day.
> 
> In all actuality, 80% of the snow shows to be done by about 1 am on Friday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NAM 4km has me a little concerned, since it's still shooting straight up at the end of the run.
> 
> Sure, 5" over 6 hours is going to add up, but if it can be delayed Thursday morning, with a high of now only 35, at least the first 3" SHOULD melt off if it isn't TOO cloudy.


Yea my hourly on nws is a lot different then the Meteo and nws has my temps hovering around 30 the whole time as well as above 32)


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1796247 said:


> Don't worry, snowguy, lwnmwrman, and I will get the 12" and Quality will get the 2-4" and still be able to leave


I just hope quality doesn't stay here, as it's snowing at 6:30 am Thursday morning, then about 8:30 a dry tongue slips in, and the snow stops and the sun doesn't come out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Now I got another shoveler I can't get ahold of.

Wheeeee......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Totals down totals down. We're screwed. Also funny totals lowered after lwnmr posted that graph. Now I'm 2-4 Thursday night 2-4 Friday day.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1796250 said:


> Now I got another shoveler I can't get ahold of.
> 
> Wheeeee......


If we don't anything down here I have plenty of guy who want to work. Could also bring up machines.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

A POWERFUL STORM SYSTEM WITH COPIOUS AMOUNTS OF MOISTURE WILL
TRACK FROM THE SOUTHERN PLAINS THURSDAY MORNING TO NORTHERN
MISSOURI THURSDAY EVENING AND LAKE MICHIGAN EARLY FRIDAY
AFTERNOON. A LARGE BATCH OF PRECIPITATION BEGINNING AS A MIX OF
RAIN AND SNOW WILL TURN TO ALL SNOW THURSDAY AFTERNOON AND
CONTINUE THROUGH FRIDAY. SNOW WILL BE HEAVY AT TIMES LATE THURSDAY
AFTERNOON THROUGH FRIDAY MORNING WITH 1 TO 2 INCH PER HOUR RATES
POSSIBLE. TOTAL SNOW ACCUMULATIONS OF 6 TO 12 INCHES ARE
EXPECTED...WITH THE HEAVIEST AMOUNTS ACROSS EASTERN MINNESOTA AND
WESTERN WISCONSIN.

Wheeeeee.......


----------



## qualitycut

1-3 3-7 2-4 now hasn't changed all day now twice in 30 minutes.
Clowns


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1796255 said:


> 1-3 3-7 2-4 now hasn't changed all day now twice in 30 minutes.
> Clowns


Yeah kinda weird. Next we'll be at 5-10 5-10


----------



## qualitycut

Thursday/thursday night as the bulk of the heavier precipitation
is expected. Snowfall totals are high enough to warrant a winter
storm watch thursday aftn into friday morning. The chg over to
snow will likely occur sometime thursday aftn/evening in the se
cwa...with mainly snow in the nw cwa. But again...lower qpf amts
in the nw cwa will limit the amt of snowfall to less than 6 inches
at the present time with the suite of models we have available.
Any deviation to the present sfc low track/available moisture and
warmer air expected...will play a major role if southern mn/wc wi
gets snowfall totals exceeding 6 inches or more. The best
available wx feature to examine precipitation type is the mean
layer 1km wet bulb temps. It is a good representation of the
depth of the warm air initially as the moisture spreads northward.
Am leaning toward a mixture of freezing drizzle/lt rain/drizzle
across s mn thursday morning...translating into mostly lt
rain/drizzle thru the mid/late aftn hrs before colder air arrives
thursday evening. In the nw cwa...the depth of the moisture/cold
air would mean more snow at the present time.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1796246 said:


> Calm down... Calm down....
> 
> Looking at the Meteogram... Most of the snow Thursday should fall during the day.
> 
> In all actuality, 80% of the snow shows to be done by about 1 am on Friday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NAM 4km has me a little concerned, since it's still shooting straight up at the end of the run.
> 
> Sure, 5" over 6 hours is going to add up, but if it can be delayed Thursday morning, with a high of now only 35, at least the first 3" SHOULD melt off if it isn't TOO cloudy.
> 
> The models shoot straight up, roughly over a 5 hour period Thursday afternoon into the evening.
> 
> It's not the end of the world.
> 
> Remember too, we will get a winter storm warning even if it gets down to 1-3", because, as NWS has said, of the impact it has on travel and other issues.


I like your style... I'm at less than 1, 3-5, 3-7... hourly I'm at 8.7"


----------



## skorum03

up to 10.5 on the hourly......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1796258 said:


> I like your style... I'm at less than 1, 3-5, 3-7... hourly I'm at 8.7"


Numbers are all over the board.

Now I'm at 1-3" on Thursday, 3-7" Thursday night, and 2-4" on Friday.

Holy crap. Just looked at my hourly, I've gone from 7.5" earlier today to 10.1" now.

Cripes almighty. I did the calculations on the rain, I'm supposed to have an inch of rain the entire time as well???? 5.4" of snow from 7 pm to 7 am Thursday night into Friday with almost a 1/2" of rain at the same time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1796260 said:


> up to 10.5 on the hourly......


You drive a green Ford?? Seems like you went by me the other day, or maybe this morning?


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1796250 said:


> Now I got another shoveler I can't get ahold of.
> 
> Wheeeee......


Depending on timing and my truck problem I may be able to either do your **** rapids stuff or help with it for example I may be able to do the overnight run and you could do early morning. Depending on what time they need to be done by. My **** rapids and Anoka stuff needs to be done by 5-6am


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1796264 said:


> You drive a green Ford?? Seems like you went by me the other day, or maybe this morning?


Nope red ford. I have a green silverado though. But I wasn't up your way


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1796267 said:


> Nope red ford. I have a green silverado though. But I wasn't up your way


Nah, in case you haven't figured out... I get around.

Maybe it WAS a red Ford. Just remember seeing Yardbros somewhere, can't figure out where.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1796265 said:


> Depending on timing and my truck problem I may be able to either do your **** rapids stuff or help with it for example I may be able to do the overnight run and you could do early morning. Depending on what time they need to be done by. My **** rapids and Anoka stuff needs to be done by 5-6am


The apartment is supposed to be opened at 4", the Famous Daves done by 11 am.


----------



## qualitycut

So the locals keep saying the track is still very uncertain lol

Jerad says periods of rain and snow both days


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1796268 said:


> Nah, in case you haven't figured out... I get around.
> 
> Maybe it WAS a red Ford. Just remember seeing Yardbros somewhere, can't figure out where.


Would you stop chumming it up with the NWS clowns already.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1796270 said:


> The apartment is supposed to be opened at 4", the Famous Daves done by 11 am.


That may work my retail stores open at 10 but warehouse guys show up at 5. I may be able to kick a guy out of there to go take care of those two. How long on average do they take? Famous daves and an apt right?


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1796272 said:


> Would you stop chumming it up with the NWS clowns already.


I told him over there


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Channel 5 says done by about 2 am Friday morning.

Must be looking at the METEO gram.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1796272 said:


> Would you stop chumming it up with the NWS clowns already.


. Which one of y'all girlfriends is named Nicole?


----------



## qualitycut

Julie on 11 isn't looking to shabby


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1796273 said:


> That may work my retail stores open at 10 but warehouse guys show up at 5. I may be able to kick a guy out of there to go take care of those two. How long on average do they take? Famous daves and an apt right?


Famous Dave's needs to be shoveled. Whole thing an hour, but as long as you have enough plowed at 11 for customers to come in, you can finish by noon.

Total about an hour for 4", +/-.

Apartment about an hour, no shoveling.


----------



## qualitycut

So this storm is still in the damn ocean


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1796279 said:


> So this storm is still in the damn ocean


Yeah,no one really knows. I like the NAM.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1796280 said:


> Yeah,no one really knows. I like the NAM.


Yea the microcast at noon was even better, missed it on the 5 though


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1796280 said:


> Yeah,no one really knows. I like the NAM.


No because ch 4 says all snow 11 says mix on and off.


----------



## qualitycut

Nam shifted NE
Edit nm the heavy stuff just expandied over the metro.


----------



## qualitycut

I'm liking ians 3-5


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1796268 said:


> Nah, in case you haven't figured out... I get around.
> 
> Maybe it WAS a red Ford. Just remember seeing Yardbros somewhere, can't figure out where.


I don't actually have any logos on my red truck. But my dad did have my green truck in st. paul yesterday and today which does have my yardbros logo on it. Other than that, I would have no Idea cause I don't really advertise at all



qualitycut;1796287 said:


> I'm liking ians 3-5


For the first time all year, Ian sounds pretty good.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1796278 said:


> Famous Dave's needs to be shoveled. Whole thing an hour, but as long as you have enough plowed at 11 for customers to come in, you can finish by noon.
> 
> Total about an hour for 4", +/-.
> 
> Apartment about an hour, no shoveling.


What is this shoveling thing you speak of?? Can it be done with out getting out of the truck so 2 hrs give or take plus drive time. That shouldn't be a problem. I'm sure I can squeeze it in.


----------



## qualitycut

He said west and southwest of metro could get 5-10


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1796291 said:


> He said west and southwest of metro could get 5-10


11 guy said still not certain on the track. I no you wanna get out of town but it needs to snow


----------



## unit28

right now...storm low pressure center is here, pulling gulf moisture up

mixing ratio is a little above 3k
yesterday where the snownado was , it was 5k,

k is kenetic

sticking my neck out for fun......
we get 4" and NE into WI gets 6-10

Tuesday flowers appear in full bloom

and apps go on by next week Friday???


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1796293 said:


> 11 guy said still not certain on the track. I no you wanna get out of town but it needs to snow


Why does it need to snow? lol


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1796295 said:


> Why does it need to snow? lol


Cause I like money


----------



## qualitycut

Sent an email out to customers saying I may need to go out of town so plowing may be a little slow. So far everyone is cool with it. I hate doing that but...


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1796296 said:


> Cause I like money


How about I give you 500 for it not to snow?


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1796298 said:


> How about I give you 500 for it not to snow?


hmmmmmmm ahhhh NO
NOw watch all my crap will break and nobody will show up lol


----------



## SSS Inc.

I emailed one of my brothers that hasn't plowed in 20 years to see if he could be "sick" friday and help us out. Haven't heard back yet. Hmmm..


----------



## SSS Inc.

Well since Unit is throwing numbers out there I'll play that game. At MSP international airport we will get 12.1" officially to satisfy the history books desire to have at least one 12"+ storm during a season with a season total of 45" or more. Or it totally misses us and we get 2" on grassy surfaces only. Take your pick.


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1796302 said:


> Well since Unit is throwing numbers out there I'll play that game. At MSP international airport we will get 12.1" officially to satisfy the history books desire to have at least one 12"+ storm during a season with a season total of 45" or more. Or it totally misses us and we get 2" on grassy surfaces only. Take your pick.


Well, I know what I pick.

But thats with my heart.

My brain is telling me otherwise.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1796301 said:


> I emailed one of my brothers that hasn't plowed in 20 years to see if he could be "sick" friday and help us out. Haven't heard back yet. Hmmm..


I wouldn't either knowing whats coming


----------



## skorum03

Ranger620;1796299 said:


> hmmmmmmm ahhhh NO
> NOw watch all my crap will break and nobody will show up lol


I'm most afraid of all of my stuff breaking.


----------



## unit28

why, is this?

I'm looking at three systems right now?

wasatch, arizona and colorado

nah....


----------



## qualitycut

The weather guys are doing their job getting everyone thinking we are going to get nailed. We will see.


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1796307 said:


> why, is this?
> 
> I'm looking at three systems right now?
> 
> wasatch, arizona and colorado
> 
> nah....


Huh??????????


----------



## Ranger620

skorum03;1796305 said:


> I'm most afraid of all of my stuff breaking.


I'm already there which is odd for me having so much extra equip. things just kinda snuck up on me. Little welding tomorrow and I should be ok


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1796304 said:


> I wouldn't either knowing whats coming


I figured I could stick him on some easy large lots and go at it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

f this. I am taking off and not coming back til this crap is melted


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1796312 said:


> I figured I could stick him on some easy large lots and go at it.


I don't think any of it is going to be easy


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1796309 said:


> Huh??????????


They are all going to join forces and dump on us.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1796313 said:


> f this. I am taking off and not coming back til this crap is melted


I am............


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;1796313 said:


> f this. I am taking off and not coming back til this crap is melted


You think we can get by with that??


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1796316 said:


> i am............


lucky!!!...


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1796314 said:


> I don't think any of it is going to be easy


Well if it happens to actually snow a lot, we are headed out at the first sign of flakes.:laughing: It could seriously be the only option to make it look like we at least tried. I'm reviewing all of our properties right now and there is no way we can get through one round of plowing in less than 12+ hours. If we get 12" I'm pretty sure I will be out for 40 hours which we all know is no big deal for lawnmrw but I'd rather avoid it. This is the only problem we have with being a tight knit family run operation(especially in the winter) When a family emergency pops up we are screwed. 
I won't however panic about it until maybe it happens(if it does). There is no plowing job that will make or break us so if we don't get to it ..... we don't get to it.


----------



## wintergreen82

Did site checks today. Clean ups could begin in 10 days if it didn't snow. Now who knows. Everyone comes back FT on Monday. Guess they will be putting out flyers and door hangers.


----------



## unit28

the one with the bulk is the colorado /panhandle hooker,
it's going to go south before going to WI.

The wasatch makes a bee-line straight here.

Not sure what the arizona is doing, should go straight North

NWS might post some info?


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1796297 said:


> Sent an email out to customers saying I may need to go out of town so plowing may be a little slow. So far everyone is cool with it. I hate doing that but...


Upfront and honest, people like that


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1796318 said:


> lucky!!!...


I may not have a business when I get back.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1796322 said:


> Upfront and honest, people like that


Yea but I may have said for a family emergency.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Well... bet all those nice warm pavement temps are long gone now...


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1796324 said:


> Yea but I may have said for a family emergency.


Technically you wernt lying. Its for your own sake and sanity that you take this vacation or it may cause turmoil in the family. Look for the positives


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1796328 said:


> Technically you wernt lying. Its for your own sake and sanity that you take this vacation or it may cause turmoil in the family. Look for the positives


O I don't feel bad trust me.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1796323 said:


> I may not have a business when I get back.


We're hiringpayuppayup


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1796327 said:


> Well... bet all those nice warm pavement temps are long gone now...


I was at 58º yesterday and today at our shop the dusting we got didn't melt until the sun came out. As soon as it starts to stick look out. I won't melt fast enough if this storm does happen.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1796330 said:


> We're hiringpayuppayup


I can run a skid but it needs to be air conditioned


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1796319 said:


> Well if it happens to actually snow a lot, we are headed out at the first sign of flakes.:laughing: It could seriously be the only option to make it look like we at least tried. I'm reviewing all of our properties right now and there is no way we can get through one round of plowing in less than 12+ hours. If we get 12" I'm pretty sure I will be out for 40 hours which we all know is no big deal for lawnmrw but I'd rather avoid it. This is the only problem we have with being a tight knit family run operation(especially in the winter) When a family emergency pops up we are screwed.
> I won't however panic about it until maybe it happens(if it does). There is no plowing job that will make or break us so if we don't get to it ..... we don't get to it.


I damn well know I cant be done quick either. even with easy moving snow it would be tough, but this water logged junk will be tough


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1796335 said:


> I can run a skid but it needs to be air conditioned


That's all we will buy now. Because what we do with them can get really dusty we made sure we get A/C so we can keep the windows closed when its 90º out. Its soooooo much better.


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1796341 said:


> That's all we will buy now. Because what we do with them can get really dusty we made sure we get A/C so we can keep the windows closed when its 90º out. Its soooooo much better.


There aren't many things worse than spending the better part of a 90* day in a skid without windows or a door, no A/C and going home with much darker skin complexion. Been there a number of times.


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;1796342 said:


> There aren't many things worse than spending the better part of a 90* day in a skid without windows or a door, no A/C and going home with much darker skin complexion. Been there a number of times.


Try it with asphalt dust. The stuff sticks to you. The funny thing is when it sticks to your eyelashes and looks like you're wearing mascara no matter how hard you try to clean up.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;1796342 said:


> There aren't many things worse than spending the better part of a 90* day in a skid without windows or a door, no A/C and going home with much darker skin complexion. Been there a number of times.


kinda like doing spring and fall clean ups. get covered in dirt everytime. I even had a guy speak Spanish to me at kwik trip


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1796302 said:


> Well since Unit is throwing numbers out there I'll play that game. At MSP international airport we will get 12.1" officially to satisfy the history books desire to have at least one 12"+ storm during a season with a season total of 45" or more. Or it totally misses us and we get 2" on grassy surfaces only. Take your pick.


National Weather Service responded that we have officially 63 inches of snow. Not sure if I wanna get to 80 inches to get my bonus or not.

12 inch snow storm would get me very close.


----------



## SnowGuy73

36° sunny breezy. 

19:26


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1796344 said:


> Try it with asphalt dust. The stuff sticks to you. The funny thing is when it sticks to your eyelashes and looks like you're wearing mascara no matter how hard you try to clean up.


No thanks.



jimslawnsnow;1796345 said:


> kinda like doing spring and fall clean ups. get covered in dirt everytime. I even had a guy speak Spanish to me at kwik trip


That's hilarious haha


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1796346 said:


> National Weather Service responded that we have officially 63 inches of snow. Not sure if I wanna get to 80 inches to get my bonus or not.
> 
> 12 inch snow storm would get me very close.


I do practice in fuzzy math but wouldn't that take 17"????  I saw you and Andy on there. The people thinking April fools day on there got annoying real quick.


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;1796348 said:


> No thanks.


That's why we buy them with AC now.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

for you lwnmr. I know its more than you want to spend, but a very nice unit

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/grd/4363013131.html


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1796351 said:


> That's why we buy them with AC now.


It's got to 100% better with the pressurized cab?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1796352 said:


> for you lwnmr. I know its more than you want to spend, but a very nice unit
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/grd/4363013131.html


Nice ice castle fish houses in the background!


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1796355 said:


> It's got to 100% better with the pressurized cab?


Way better. The new cabs are awesome as long as you keep the filters clean. A night and day difference.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SSS Inc.;1796344 said:


> The funny thing is when it sticks to your eyelashes and looks like you're wearing mascara


Telling people it's the asphalt are ya?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1796356 said:


> Nice ice castle fish houses in the background!


didn't even notice the back ground


----------



## SnowGuy73

Around 1", 1-2", 3-7", and 2-4"....... 

Were screwed!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1796360 said:


> didn't even notice the back ground


Its all I noticed!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1796361 said:


> Around 1", 1-2", 3-7", and 2-4".......
> 
> Were screwed!


By tomorrow it will be 2-5 total.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I am so incredibly happy this is my last season in the snow business........


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1796363 said:


> By tomorrow it will be 2-5 total.


I will be happy.


----------



## qualitycut

Novaks maps up.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Wednesday Night Rain and sleet likely, possibly mixed with snow before 1am, then rain likely between 1am and 5am, then freezing rain likely after 5am. Cloudy, with a low around 31. East northeast wind around 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. Little or no ice accumulation expected. New snow and sleet accumulation of less than a half inch possible.

Thursday Rain or freezing rain likely before noon, then rain likely, possibly mixed with snow and sleet between noon and 2pm, then rain likely, possibly mixed with sleet after 2pm. Cloudy, with a high near 37. East northeast wind around 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow and sleet accumulation of less than one inch possible. 

Thursday Night Rain and sleet before 8pm, then snow and sleet between 8pm and 1am, then snow after 1am. The rain and snow could be heavy at times. Low around 29. Blustery, with a north northeast wind 15 to 20 mph, with gusts as high as 30 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. New snow and sleet accumulation of 2 to 4 inches possible. 

Friday Snow likely. The snow could be heavy at times. Cloudy, with a high near 35. Breezy, with a north northwest wind 20 to 25 mph, with gusts as high as 35 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of 2 to 4 inches possible. 

Friday Night A 20 percent chance of snow before 1am. Mostly cloudy, then gradually becoming mostly clear, with a low around 21. Blustery, with a northwest wind 10 to 20 mph, with gusts as high as 30 mph


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1796364 said:


> I am so incredibly happy this is my last season in the snow business........


I'm seriously contemplating just doing the people I do lawncare for and that will cut me down to about 4 hours, and keep some of the easy better paying per times that are close to me


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1796362 said:


> Its all I noticed!


I am sure, since that's all you want to do in the winter. what you going to do when your done in the snow business?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1796367 said:


> Wednesday Night Rain and sleet likely, possibly mixed with snow before 1am, then rain likely between 1am and 5am, then freezing rain likely after 5am. Cloudy, with a low around 31. East northeast wind around 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. Little or no ice accumulation expected. New snow and sleet accumulation of less than a half inch possible.
> 
> Thursday Rain or freezing rain likely before noon, then rain likely, possibly mixed with snow and sleet between noon and 2pm, then rain likely, possibly mixed with sleet after 2pm. Cloudy, with a high near 37. East northeast wind around 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow and sleet accumulation of less than one inch possible.
> 
> Thursday Night Rain and sleet before 8pm, then snow and sleet between 8pm and 1am, then snow after 1am. The rain and snow could be heavy at times. Low around 29. Blustery, with a north northeast wind 15 to 20 mph, with gusts as high as 30 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. New snow and sleet accumulation of 2 to 4 inches possible.
> 
> Friday Snow likely. The snow could be heavy at times. Cloudy, with a high near 35. Breezy, with a north northwest wind 20 to 25 mph, with gusts as high as 35 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of 2 to 4 inches possible.
> 
> Friday Night A 20 percent chance of snow before 1am. Mostly cloudy, then gradually becoming mostly clear, with a low around 21. Blustery, with a northwest wind 10 to 20 mph, with gusts as high as 30 mph


I like your forecast way better, I see the word rain a lot.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1796366 said:


> Novaks maps up.


looks the same to me as the one posted 12 hours ago


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1796369 said:


> I am sure, since that's all you want to do in the winter. what you going to do when your done in the snow business?


Drinking I'm sure. Sounds way better


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1796366 said:


> Novaks maps up.


And...........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1796370 said:


> I like your forecast way better, I see the word rain a lot.


your too far north. I am still hoping for a miracle that there wont be much accumulation on the drives and lots


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1796369 said:


> I am sure, since that's all you want to do in the winter. what you going to do when your done in the snow business?


I cannot discuss it now.

But I will still be on here, so don't you worry.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1796364 said:


> I am so incredibly happy this is my last season in the snow business........


Might As well quit after the ****tiest winter ever, right.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1796376 said:


> Might As well quit after the ****tiest winter ever, right.


Right on.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1796375 said:


> I cannot discuss it now.
> 
> But I will still be on here, so don't you worry.


hope your going to be in the secret service!


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1796375 said:


> I cannot discuss it now.
> 
> But I will still be on here, so don't you worry.


With valuable information I hope.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Uhhhhh... i'm up to 11 on the hourly...


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1796373 said:


> And...........


Looks like an exact copy of the winter weather watch area.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1796380 said:


> With valuable information I hope.


Don't count on it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1796379 said:


> hope your going to be in the secret service!


No..................


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1796384 said:


> Don't count on it.


Comedy then?


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1796383 said:


> Looks like an exact copy of the winter weather watch area.


No useful information out of Novak as per usual!


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1796387 said:


> Comedy then?


Negative....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1796382 said:


> Uhhhhh... i'm up to 11 on the hourly...


I am at 6.5 on the hourly with .25 rain every 4 hours or close to it


----------



## SnowGuy73

9.6" on hourly.....

I hate everything.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1796390 said:


> I am at 6.5 on the hourly with .25 rain every 4 hours or close to it


So its moving north I guess.....


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1796361 said:


> Around 1", 1-2", 3-7", and 2-4".......
> 
> Were screwed!


Hey, same as me



SnowGuy73;1796386 said:


> No..................


Snow plow dealer?


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1796395 said:


> Hey, same as me
> 
> Snow plow dealer?


Absolutely not.......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1796393 said:


> So its moving north I guess.....


must be. I had around 9" earlier but did have higher amounts of rain mixed in. the way it sounded it was moving south and may miss all of us. unless I read it wrong in hopes it would be right


----------



## TKLAWN

Paging Dr.Novak..... Dr.Novak???????


----------



## SSS Inc.

My brother still hasn't responded. :laughing:


By tomorrow we will all be at 8-14".


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1796398 said:


> Paging Dr.Novak..... Dr.Novak???????


Him and creepy are having a "private" video session now.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1796399 said:


> My brother still hasn't responded. :laughing:
> 
> By tomorrow we will all be at 8-14".


doesn't he have a phone?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu 3.7"...

We are screwed!!!!!

§<§ω°£[®℃⊙°ω¤¤¤©℃©®®℉}℃¢§{«<|¢[£«}§


----------



## SSS Inc.

As I said before travel impact maps tell us nothing. If models showed 4" we would still be in the "high" zone. Dr. Novak can do whatever he wants, this is Merica for gosh sakes, but c'mon. It makes him look like a idiot. Of course half of the posts by people on his site are shocked at the mention of snow like its some April fools joke. #evendumber


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1796401 said:


> doesn't he have a phone?


Tried that too.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1796402 said:


> Accu 3.7"...
> 
> We are screwed!!!!!
> 
> §<§ω°£[®℃⊙°ω¤¤¤©℃©®®℉}℃¢§{«<|¢[£«}§


I think the Dr. Wants to consult you?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1796403 said:


> As I said before travel impact maps tell us nothing. If models showed 4" we would still be in the "high" zone. Dr. Novak can do whatever he wants, this is Merica for gosh sakes, but c'mon. It makes him look like a idiot. Of course half of the posts by people on his site are shocked at the mention of snow like its some April fools joke. #evendumber


Well all his responses are about driving so maybe he found his nitch on telling people its snowing and travel will be impacted lol


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1796393 said:


> So its moving north I guess.....


Well the farther north the warmer the air soo. Hopefully it just keeps going north.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1796405 said:


> I think the Dr. Wants to consult you?


What a frickin clown!

He liked my comment though.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1796408 said:


> Well the farther north the warmer the air soo. Hopefully it just keeps going north.


About 100 more miles.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1796402 said:


> Accu 3.7"...
> 
> We are screwed!!!!!
> 
> §<§ω°£[®℃⊙°ω¤¤¤©℃©®®℉}℃¢§{«<|¢[£«}§


accu shows 8.8" for me. but like john dee that haven been right for me all winter. most of the time they said.2" we got 4" and so on


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1796406 said:


> Well all his responses are about driving so maybe he found his nitch on telling people its snowing and travel will be impacted lol


You might be on to something. He can answer all those "can I drive here" questions that nws obviously can't stand.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1796411 said:


> accu shows 8.8" for me. but like john dee that haven been right for me all winter. most of the time they said.2" we got 4" and so on


Correct, were screwed!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1796413 said:


> Correct, were screwed!


Sounds like you could use some weather consulting services. Let me know if I can help.

 I liked it before he did.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I am going to laugh so hard I will puke if we get nothing


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;1796411 said:


> accu shows 8.8" for me. but like john dee that haven been right for me all winter. most of the time they said.2" we got 4" and so on


*IN*accuweather had me getting 6" last night, I got 1-2.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1796399 said:


> My brother still hasn't responded. :laughing:
> 
> By tomorrow we will all be at 8-14".


WOW! How dare you say something so absurd.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1796414 said:


> Sounds like you could use some weather consulting services. Let me know if I can help.
> 
> I liked it before he did.


I asked another question....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1796416 said:


> *IN*accuweather had me getting 6" last night, I got 1-2.


That's the hope I needed! Thanks Camden!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1796418 said:


> I asked another question....


I saw that too Somethingfornuthinguy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1796350 said:


> I do practice in fuzzy math but wouldn't that take 17"????  I saw you and Andy on there. The people thinking April fools day on there got annoying real quick.


Yes, it would put me at 75", by NWS official count.

Not sure if I would say "but we had WAY more on the north side" or not to easily put me over the 80" when we had agreed on NWS official numbers.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1796414 said:


> Sounds like you could use some weather consulting services. Let me know if I can help.
> 
> I liked it before he did.


hahaha that was funny, ricky


----------



## SnowGuy73

Better get ready for the big storm...


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1796420 said:


> I saw that too Somethingfornuthinguy.


Hahahahah!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1796421 said:


> Yes, it would put me at 75", by NWS official count.
> 
> Not sure if I would say "but we had WAY more on the north side" or not to easily put me over the 80" when we had agreed on NWS official numbers.


using nws number from where? MSP ?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1796425 said:


> using nws number from where? MSP ?


Yeah, official from NWS.


----------



## qualitycut

I want paul Douglas to update. He always gave me hope last year.


----------



## Camden

SnowGuy73;1796419 said:


> That's the hope I needed! Thanks Camden!!!


Don't mention it! FWIW - I put absolutely NO stock in what Accuweather says. Those guys can't get yesterday's weather correct.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1796428 said:


> Yeah, official from NWS.


You foresure have way more snow then there.


----------



## olsonbro

LwnmwrMan22;1796421 said:


> Yes, it would put me at 75", by NWS official count.
> 
> Not sure if I would say "but we had WAY more on the north side" or not to easily put me over the 80" when we had agreed on NWS official numbers.


I think you could make that argument very convincingly and honestly


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1796429 said:


> I want paul Douglas to update. He always gave me hope last year.


Hahahahah.

I was just thinking the same thing.

I feel so close to you now......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1796430 said:


> Don't mention it! FWIW - I put absolutely NO stock in what Accuweather says. Those guys can't get yesterday's weather correct.


These things are also true.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1796424 said:


> Hahahahah!


Seriously with that picture? I'm lucky I haven't eaten yet today. I've gotta a lottza mottza in the oven though. Just in time for the Gopher basketball game even though I don't really like basketball.



qualitycut;1796422 said:


> hahaha that was funny, ricky


You already know where I live.. I don't care anymore.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1796437 said:


> Seriously with that picture? I'm lucky I haven't eaten yet today. I've gotta a lottza mottza in the oven though. Just in time for the Gopher basketball game even though I don't really like basketball.
> 
> You already know where I live.. I don't care anymore.


That sounds awesome!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1796428 said:


> Yeah, official from NWS.


With a little digging you could make your case. Dig up all the old snow total maps from nws.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1796437 said:


> Seriously with that picture? I'm lucky I haven't eaten yet today. I've gotta a lottza mottza in the oven though. Just in time for the Gopher basketball game even though I don't really like basketball.
> 
> You already know where I live.. I don't care anymore.


I lucked out the GF called and said she was getting taco bell.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1796438 said:


> That sounds awesome!


If you haven't had a Lottza Mozza you have to try it. I love Jacks and party pizzas but these things are really good.


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1796437 said:


> Seriously with that picture? I'm lucky I haven't eaten yet today. I've gotta a lottza mottza in the oven though. Just in time for the Gopher basketball game even though I don't really like basketball.
> 
> You already know where I live.. I don't care anymore.


Florida St. Cheerleaders are looking real nice!


----------



## NorthernProServ

Just checked NWS,


<1" with freezing rain Wednesday night

1-3" Thursday 

4-8" Thrusday night 90% heavy snow

2-4" Friday 80% heavy snow


SCREWED!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1796440 said:


> I lucked out the GF called and said she was getting taco bell.


I assume she knows what to buy. Hopefully its not from the fresco menu.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1796441 said:


> If you haven't had a Lottza Mozza you have to try it. I love Jacks and party pizzas but these things are really good.


Jacks are ok, not the best though.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1796441 said:


> If you haven't had a Lottza Mozza you have to try it. I love Jacks and party pizzas but these things are really good.


Those do look good, I seen another brand the other day that had sausages on it the size of ping pong balls. It was like a designer pizza.


----------



## wintergreen82

Not trying to stick up for Novak but I actually met him last week. Guy is pretty good and did put me in on his e-mails and video chats just to give him some advice on what he needs to change. I told him straight up I would not pay that much for a service that I can look at the models myself and come close. Reason he puts travel impact maps up is to gather a following on facebook. He has spent zero dollars and got 2400 likes. That is pretty good if you ask me. Where the guy lacks is what we in the industry are really looking for. His weather briefings he puts on are pretty good and informative. I literally thought he was an idiot up until meeting him and getting to talk to him. I don't always agree with his totals he throws out but with help we all could have a great personal forecaster.


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1796443 said:


> Florida St. Cheerleaders are looking real nice!


No doubt. .....


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1796440 said:


> I lucked out the GF called and said she was getting taco bell.


Lucky, I cam home to an empty fridge....

"O I figured you'd eat at the fire".... Ya!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1796447 said:


> Those do look good, I seen another brand the other day that had sausages on it the size of ping pong balls. It was like a designer pizza.


Sounds wonderful!


----------



## SnowGuy73

wintergreen82;1796449 said:


> Not trying to stick up for Novak but I actually met him last week. Guy is pretty good and did put me in on his e-mails and video chats just to give him some advice on what he needs to change. I told him straight up I would not pay that much for a service that I can look at the models myself and come close. Reason he puts travel impact maps up is to gather a following on facebook. He has spent zero dollars and got 2400 likes. That is pretty good if you ask me. Where the guy lacks is what we in the industry are really looking for. His weather briefings he puts on are pretty good and informative. I literally thought he was an idiot up until meeting him and getting to talk to him. I don't always agree with his totals he throws out but with help we all could have a great personal forecaster.


Problem for though is that 2395 of them won't pay for his services!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1796446 said:


> Jacks are ok, not the best though.


I get sick on them. Not sure what it is. Everyone else in the house can eat them and be OK. Me I feel nauseous for days if I'm lucky I don't have to be running to the toilet every ten minutes


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1796451 said:


> Lucky, I cam home to an empty fridge....
> 
> "O I figured you'd eat at the fire".... Ya!


That is just cold right there.


----------



## qualitycut

wintergreen82;1796449 said:


> Not trying to stick up for Novak but I actually met him last week. Guy is pretty good and did put me in on his e-mails and video chats just to give him some advice on what he needs to change. I told him straight up I would not pay that much for a service that I can look at the models myself and come close. Reason he puts travel impact maps up is to gather a following on facebook. He has spent zero dollars and got 2400 likes. That is pretty good if you ask me. Where the guy lacks is what we in the industry are really looking for. His weather briefings he puts on are pretty good and informative. I literally thought he was an idiot up until meeting him and getting to talk to him. I don't always agree with his totals he throws out but with help we all could have a great personal forecaster.


Thats kinda what I thought about the travel impact. Your average person thats all they care about. 2-8 is all the same for them if they cant drive anywhere.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1796454 said:


> I get sick on them. Not sure what it is. Everyone else in the house can eat them and be OK. Me I feel nauseous for days if I'm lucky I don't have to be running to the toilet every ten minutes


Tombstone is good with a few cold ones!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;1796444 said:


> Just checked NWS,
> 
> <1" with freezing rain Wednesday night
> 
> 1-3" Thursday
> 
> 4-8" Thrusday night 90% heavy snow
> 
> 2-4" Friday 80% heavy snow
> 
> SCREWED!!!!!!


That's almost 17". Be the same as our may snow last year. Except it can over night not 50 hours worth


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1796455 said:


> That is just cold right there.


It happens......


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1796459 said:


> That's almost 17". Be the same as our may snow last year. Except it can over night not 50 hours worth


Either way... I hate everything!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1796457 said:


> Tombstone is good with a few cold ones!


For you maybe. We get digorno from Sam's. 3 for 10 normally. Last week they were 3 for 7.50. Normal grocery store it 6-7 just for one. But then I'm cheap. That why I got an Lt not an ltz


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1796439 said:


> With a little digging you could make your case. Dig up all the old snow total maps from nws.


Agreed... he's had legit snow this year... much more than MSP


----------



## SSS Inc.

wintergreen82;1796449 said:


> Not trying to stick up for Novak but I actually met him last week. Guy is pretty good and did put me in on his e-mails and video chats just to give him some advice on what he needs to change. I told him straight up I would not pay that much for a service that I can look at the models myself and come close. Reason he puts travel impact maps up is to gather a following on facebook. He has spent zero dollars and got 2400 likes. That is pretty good if you ask me. Where the guy lacks is what we in the industry are really looking for. His weather briefings he puts on are pretty good and informative. I literally thought he was an idiot up until meeting him and getting to talk to him. I don't always agree with his totals he throws out but with help we all could have a great personal forecaster.


Just for the record, I don't think he is an idiot I just think he isn't putting anything out that draws most of us in to buy his service. Read the comments and most of his followers are clueless that there was even a chance of snow this week until today(they though it was a joke). They aren't going to buy his services. I can't vote for it until I know whats in it(this would be opposite of what I have been told). I see private forecasters as a dying industry just like the typewriter. Its too easy to get the info needed on your own. Maybe all of us in this thread are just way more advanced than the rest of the world but i don't think so. He can create a cult following from FB that hang on every travel impact map he puts out there but they could get the same info from NWS.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1796461 said:


> Either way... I hate everything!


This time of year. So do I and 99% of the people in or not in snow business


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1796462 said:


> For you maybe. We get digorno from Sam's. 3 for 10 normally. Last week they were 3 for 7.50. Normal grocery store it 6-7 just for one. But then I'm cheap. That why I got an Lt not an ltz


I'm confused?....? I think.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1796466 said:


> I'm confused?....? I think.....


About? The pizza or the truck


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1796464 said:


> Just for the record, I don't think he is an idiot I just think he isn't putting anything out that draws most of us in to buy his service. Read the comments and most of his followers are clueless that there was even a chance of snow this week until today(they though it was a joke). They aren't going to buy his services. I can't vote for it until I know whats in it(this would be opposite of what I have been told). I see private forecasters as a dying industry just like the typewriter. Its too easy to get the info needed on your own. Maybe all of us in this thread are just way more advanced than the rest of the world but i don't think so. He can create a cult following from FB that hang on every travel impact map he puts out there but they could get the same info from NWS.


Agreed. Like someone else said. The impact map looks just like the advisory map.... Don't need a doctorate to come put with that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1796468 said:


> About? The pizza or the truck


Truck?.......

I thought you were talking about pizza


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1796466 said:


> I'm confused?....? I think.....


He buys gross Digorno pizza at sams club cause its only a couple bucks for two more. Last week 3 were on sale for 7.50


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1796472 said:


> Truck?.......
> 
> I thought you were talking about pizza


I was. I stated I was cheap and ended up with a Lt instead of the fancy ltz


----------



## unit28

Weather story.....


----------



## qualitycut

and hes cheap so he bought the lt instead of the ltz.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1796473 said:


> He buys gross Digorno pizza at sams club cause its only a couple bucks for two more. Last week 3 were on sale for 7.50


Thanks for the help!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1796474 said:


> I was. I stated I was cheap and ended up with a Lt instead of the fancy ltz


O.... I see now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1796476 said:


> and hes cheap so he bought the lt instead of the ltz.


Got that now.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1796478 said:


> O.... I see now.


Now who's not paying attention?


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1796475 said:


> Weather story.....


wow, 4-6 6-8 10-12 suprised there only giving themself 2 inches.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1796480 said:


> Now who's not paying attention?


Make sense so I can follow. Haha


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1796484 said:


>


To hell with this!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1796483 said:


> Make sense so I can follow. Haha


Quality understood. Pretty clear cut. Figured you knew Chevy packages since you have them


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1796485 said:


> To hell with this!


But its so perfectly centered on the metro. Its a thing of beauty. :laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

They are not leaving much room for error there.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1796481 said:


> wow, 4-6 6-8 10-12 suprised there only giving themself 2 inches.


They must be pretty confident...


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1796487 said:


> Quality understood. Pretty clear cut. Figured you knew Chevy packages since you have them


I got it Jim. I have an LT as well.


----------



## NorthernProServ

So by the looks of it, keep the plows on uh?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1796487 said:


> Quality understood. Pretty clear cut. Figured you knew Chevy packages since you have them


I didn't see how it effected your pizza purchase!

Haha.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1796492 said:


> So by the looks of it, keep the plows on uh?


Mine doesn't come off in winter.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1796488 said:


> But its so perfectly centered on the metro. Its a thing of beauty.


Its funny because i new this was going to happen when i bought my ticket 2.5 months ago. F F F F F F F F F F F FF :


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1796491 said:


> I got it Jim. I have an LT as well.


I have two lt2 s.

I am no fan of leather.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1796496 said:


> Its funny because i new this was going to happen when i bought my ticket 2.5 months ago. F F F F F F F F F F F FF :


Looks like you're staying home.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1796494 said:


> I didn't see how it effected your pizza purchase!
> 
> Haha.


It was an example of how cheap I am


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1796497 said:


> I have two lt2 s.
> 
> I am no fan of leather.


I have an Lt with leather. Planned on cloth seats. But oh well


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1796498 said:


> Looks like you're staying home.


Not decided yet, I have some people who can cover me. My worry is it going to be two plows now instead of just the one. Little easier for them to figure out go plow when it stops snowing.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1796499 said:


> It was an example of how cheap I am


Quality and I saw that Saturday when you wouldn't buy us lunch.... Even after all the free entertainment we've provided you on here.

Haha.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yuhas is on.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1796502 said:


> Not decided yet, I have some people who can cover me. My worry is it going to be two plows now instead of just the one. Little easier for them to figure out go plow when it stops snowing.


You're staying home... When this turns out to be a bust, you and I kod.


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1796451 said:


> Lucky, I cam home to an empty fridge....
> 
> "O I figured you'd eat at the fire".... Ya!


Did you turn around and walk straight out the front door?


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1796507 said:


> Did you turn around and walk straight out the front door?


I pay the mortgage so no...


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1796496 said:


> Its funny because i new this was going to happen when i bought my ticket 2.5 months ago. F F F F F F F F F F F FF :


I can do you one better. My dad hasn't missed a storm in 49 years. Well guess what.........


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;1796507 said:


> Did you turn around and walk straight out the front door?


Mickey mouse shaped chicken nuggets aren't all that bad when couple with some BBQ sauce.


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1796511 said:


> Mickey mouse shaped chicken nuggets aren't all that bad when couple with some BBQ sauce.


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1796511 said:


> Mickey mouse shaped chicken nuggets aren't all that bad when couple with some BBQ sauce.


Dang right. I had those last night.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1796506 said:


> You're staying home... When this turns out to be a bust, you and I kod.


VIP on me!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1796511 said:


> Mickey mouse shaped chicken nuggets aren't all that bad when couple with some BBQ sauce.


I had a couple handfuls of tatoskins, a cheese stick, three pickles, and an iced tea.

I better go grocery shopping tomorrow after my paperwork.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1796514 said:


> VIP on me!!!


Lets do this!


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1796496 said:


> Its funny because i new this was going to happen when i bought my ticket 2.5 months ago. F F F F F F F F F F F FF :


You've still got 24 hours... i'm not even freaking out about my skid operator leaving for vacation tomorrow yet...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1796517 said:


> You've still got 24 hours... i'm not even freaking out about my skid operator leaving for vacation tomorrow yet...


Wait for it......


----------



## SSS Inc.

New NAM looks a little different. It blossoms just west of the metro. By tomorrow it should be in line. It was once in Wisconsin for those not playing along.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1796517 said:


> You've still got 24 hours... i'm not even freaking out about my skid operator leaving for vacation tomorrow yet...


I have enough people to cover me but I have never just entrusted this in anyone before and makes me a little nervous if we get a lot of snow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yuhas didn't seem to excited about it, had 100% chance both days but said rain snow mix.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ian is on...


----------



## cbservicesllc

cbservicesllc;1796517 said:


> You've still got 24 hours... i'm not even freaking out about my skid operator leaving for vacation tomorrow yet...


Oops.... what the...


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1796523 said:


> Ian is on...


Doesn't seem to excited either.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1796515 said:


> I had a couple handfuls of tatoskins, a cheese stick, three pickles, and an iced tea.
> 
> I better go grocery shopping tomorrow after my paperwork.


Gotta get the bread and milk...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ian says 5-8".


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1796503 said:


> Quality and I saw that Saturday when you wouldn't buy us lunch.... Even after all the free entertainment we've provided you on here.
> 
> Haha.


Could have given us a ride


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1796526 said:


> Gotta get the bread and milk...


Shall I make a video say I leave?


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1796524 said:


> Oops.... what the...


Huh????????


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1796528 said:


> Could have given us a ride


You didn't ask..... We asked for lunch a couple times!


----------



## Drakeslayer

Seriously did Hamel get banned or something?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1796530 said:


> Huh????????


Double Huh?? Maybe he thought he was texting someone.

BTW: 5-8" is weather man code for probably 9-13 tomorrow but just in case its 0 we will go with 5-8.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1796532 said:


> Seriously did Hamel get banned or something?


I've been wondering myself. Maybe he quit both smokes and PS cold turkey.


----------



## qualitycut

My gf just says well I need to finish this slide show so I think I'm going to go do it at my parents so you can be alone. Haha


----------



## SSS Inc.

Nobody look at the new NAM. Especially you Quality.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1796530 said:


> Huh????????


I swear I pushed reply for Snow's post, wrote a reply, but then it showed up on my own post...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1796532 said:


> Seriously did Hamel get banned or something?


He's been on Facebook.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1796536 said:


> Nobody look at the new NAM. Especially you Quality.


Son of a... that looks ridiculous... at least that 32 degree line really tries to hold on through most of Thursday...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1796537 said:


> I swear I pushed reply for Snow's post, wrote a reply, but then it showed up on my own post...


That happened to me the other day too.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1796535 said:


> My gf just says well I need to finish this slide show so I think I'm going to go do it at my parents so you can be alone. Haha


What kind of slide show is she working on??


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1796536 said:


> Nobody look at the new NAM. Especially you Quality.


O wonderful....


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1796542 said:


> What kind of slide show is she working on??


For her friends wedding


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1796542 said:


> What kind of slide show is she working on??


I think someone is cranky!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1796536 said:


> Nobody look at the new NAM. Especially you Quality.


Nams been garbage lately. When's the new gfs out? 1030?


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1796536 said:


> Nobody look at the new NAM. Especially you Quality.


East bound and down???


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1796547 said:


> East bound and down???


Lets hope at least east... Way east!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1796546 said:


> Nams been garbage lately. When's the new gfs out? 1030?


About that time. The problem here is that we have a NAM model falling in line with the others. Never a good sign if you don't want snow.

If his keeps up we will be at 10-14 on nws tomorrow. No rain either.


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1796547 said:


> East bound and down???


No and.........no.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1796550 said:


> No and.........no.


I hate everything!


----------



## qualitycut

Pd from this morning.

. This probably won't come as much of a surprise, but there's every indication we'll limp into spring this year. The southern USA is warming up nicely, but a series of cold intrusions sweeping out of Canada will result in a sharp north-south temperature gradient capable of whipping up a series of storms: rain and snow. The best chance of precipitation comes Thursday into Friday, possibly a rain/snow mix ending as a few inches of slushy snow Friday.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1796551 said:


> I hate everything!


Me too. ....... .


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1796550 said:


> No and.........no.


What a Richard.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1796552 said:


> Pd from this morning.
> 
> . This probably won't come as much of a surprise, but there's every indication we'll limp into spring this year. The southern USA is warming up nicely, but a series of cold intrusions sweeping out of Canada will result in a sharp north-south temperature gradient capable of whipping up a series of storms: rain and snow. The best chance of precipitation comes Thursday into Friday, possibly a rain/snow mix ending as a few inches of slushy snow Friday.


I knew it. :laughing::laughing::laughing: If its not we are all going to die in a fireball from global warming we will all be hit with a few slushy inches. HA!


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

qualitycut;1796552 said:


> Pd from this morning.
> 
> . This probably won't come as much of a surprise, but there's every indication we'll limp into spring this year. The southern USA is warming up nicely, but a series of cold intrusions sweeping out of Canada will result in a sharp north-south temperature gradient capable of whipping up a series of storms: rain and snow. The best chance of precipitation comes Thursday into Friday, possibly a rain/snow mix ending as a few inches of slushy snow Friday.


Typical PD post, gotta have a few slushy inches


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1796554 said:


> What a Richard.


Oh I see how it is. We've all caught on now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1796552 said:


> Pd from this morning.
> 
> . This probably won't come as much of a surprise, but there's every indication we'll limp into spring this year. The southern USA is warming up nicely, but a series of cold intrusions sweeping out of Canada will result in a sharp north-south temperature gradient capable of whipping up a series of storms: rain and snow. The best chance of precipitation comes Thursday into Friday, possibly a rain/snow mix ending as a few inches of slushy snow Friday.


Global warming my ass!


----------



## qualitycut

But there's certainly a potential for a "few inches" of slushy snow Thursday night into late Friday


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1796555 said:


> I knew it. :laughing::laughing::laughing: If its not we are all going to die in a fireball from global warming we will all be hit with a few slushy inches. HA!


What a clown!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Were screwed.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1796557 said:


> Oh I see how it is. We've all caught on now.


It's like a game.


----------



## qualitycut

FRIDAY: Wet snow, few slushy inches? Wake-up: 31. High: 35


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1796559 said:


> But there's certainly a potential for a "few inches" of slushy snow Thursday night into late Friday


It all depends on what your definition of a "few" is.


BTW: it may be wishful thinking but I think this could be a bust.


----------



## Greenery

SSS Inc.;1796441 said:


> If you haven't had a Lottza Mozza you have to try it. I love Jacks and party pizzas but these things are really good.


They are good, Heggies are also excellent.


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1796566 said:


> It all depends on what your definition of a "few" is.
> 
> 
> *BTW: it may be wishful thinking but I think this could be a bust.*


Don't be teasing us like that


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;1796568 said:


> Don't be teasing us like that


Sorry, Mostly wishful thinking at this point.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1796568 said:


> Don't be teasing us like that


Yea I know. Come on


----------



## qualitycut

Wheres unit with some input?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1796439 said:


> With a little digging you could make your case. Dig up all the old snow total maps from nws.


Weather underground has an easier way with more local observations.


----------



## qualitycut

My only hope right now is last week the Meteo had us at 10 two days out and we are about that out


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1796573 said:


> My only hope right now is last week the Meteo had us at 10 two days out and we are about that out


Yes but we are starting to get a consensus which we didn't have last week.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1796569 said:


> Sorry, Mostly wishful thinking at this point.


You're killin' me smalls...


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1796572 said:


> Weather underground has an easier way with more local observations.


How far of 80" are you?


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1796571 said:


> Wheres unit with some input?


He said a few pages back he was going oit on a limb and said 4". At least thats what i thought i read maybe there was a 1 in front duno was a few pages back


----------



## skorum03

TKLAWN;1796578 said:


> How far of 80" are you?


With this storm he'll be approaching 80


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1796579 said:


> He said a few pages back he was going oit on a limb and said 4". At least thats what i thought i read maybe there was a 1 in front duno was a few pages back


He might have been talking his place.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1796581 said:


> He might have been talking his place.


Good point


----------



## qualitycut

Shaffer said its sliding north?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Looks like the new NAM on the meteogram gives us 1.5 or so by Thursday lunch then 9 more 7am-7pm Friday...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1796578 said:


> How far of 80" are you?


NWS said officially we are at 63.0".

At 80" I get another $4500 from the school district (20%).

However, like most of December I was plowing when you guys weren't. Last week we plowed when 90% of you guys didn't.

If we got 12", I might do some digging and see.

Even at 12", we could easily add another 5" officially at NWS.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1796583 said:


> Shaffer said its sliding north?


No, he said IF it slides north, we are in more rain, south and we are in the snow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1796586 said:


> No, he said IF it slides north, we are in more rain, south and we are in the snow.


Ship this baby North!


----------



## Drakeslayer

Tilted kilt looks like a place I would eat at.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1796586 said:


> No, he said IF it slides north, we are in more rain, south and we are in the snow.


Jerrid also said we're still two days out from the bulk of this and its near impossible to determine where the 6+ zone is whe storm is still on the west coast...


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1796585 said:


> NWS said officially we are at 63.0".
> 
> At 80" I get another $4500 from the school district (20%).


At MSP, I thought you were getting totals more for your area?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1796586 said:


> No, he said IF it slides north, we are in more rain, south and we are in the snow.


I heard that but before that I though he said it slid north a little.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1796590 said:


> At MSP, I thought you were getting totals more for your area?


No, I said if we ended up with 12" from this storm, it would put me close enough to 80" I MIGHT do some digging and get a more local measurement.

If we only end up with 6, I'd still be over 10" away and would feel like an ass if I tried to bend the rules, since the agreement was based on NWS official numbers.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1796589 said:


> Jerrid also said we're still two days out from the bulk of this and its near impossible to determine where the 6+ zone is whe storm is still on the west coast...


NWS says the same on their Weather Story update a couple hours ago.

Someone getting 6-10"+, but can't say where exactly.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1796594 said:


> No, I said if we ended up with 12" from this storm, it would put me close enough to 80" I MIGHT do some digging and get a more local measurement.
> 
> If we only end up with 6, I'd still be over 10" away and would feel like an ass if I tried to bend the rules, since the agreement was based on NWS official numbers.


Ahh.....10-4


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;1796588 said:


> Tilted kilt looks like a place I would eat at.


Absolutely! It's like Hooters except the food is better. I went to the one in Chicago, is there one in MN?


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1796591 said:


> I heard that but before that I though he said it slid north a little.


Wishful thinking?


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;1796597 said:


> Absolutely! It's like Hooters except the food is better. I went to the one in Chicago, is there one in MN?


Closest is stevens point wi. I think


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1796598 said:


> Wishful thinking?


Ha probably. Kinda like when the gf asks me if I want bread.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1796595 said:


> NWS says the same on their Weather Story update a couple hours ago.
> 
> Someone getting 6-10"+, but can't say where exactly.


Hopefully not here... or there... or by Snow... or Quality... or SSS... or Jim... or whoever else doesn't want it.... Possibility = 0


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1796602 said:


> Ha probably. Kinda like when the gf asks me if I want bread.


Does your gf always pronounce "h" sounds to sound like "br" sounds?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1796605 said:


> Does your gf always pronounce "h" sounds to sound like "br" sounds?


No she's not Ellan mc


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1796604 said:


> Hopefully not here... or there... or by Snow... or Quality... or SSS... or Jim... or whoever else doesn't want it.... Possibility = 0


Right? And since I really really dont want it I will


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1796605 said:


> Does your gf always pronounce "h" sounds to sound like "br" sounds?


Allllways!


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1796605 said:


> Does your gf always pronounce "h" sounds to sound like "br" sounds?


Hahaha

That was good


----------



## qualitycut

I told you!!!!! Yuhas said it also


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1796606 said:


> No she's not Ellan mc


Ha!! Yuhas said new model data showing sliding just north and west of the cities. JUST said it, 10:44. New GFS??

He then said the problem though is there WILL be thunder snow around the cities that will put down 3-4" per hour .


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1796610 said:


> I told you!!!!! Yuhas said it also


Huh??? 

EDIT: Nevermind... I get it now... funny the meteogram doesn't really show that....


----------



## Drakeslayer

cbservicesllc;1796608 said:


> allllways!


ialto!!!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1796611 said:


> Ha!! Yuhas said new model data showing sliding just north and west of the cities. JUST said it, 10:44. New GFS??
> 
> He then said the problem though is there WILL be thunder snow around the cities that will put down 3-4" per hour .


He said if we get thunder snow I rewinded it


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1796611 said:


> Ha!! Yuhas said new model data showing sliding just north and west of the cities. JUST said it, 10:44. New GFS??
> 
> He then said the problem though is there WILL be thunder snow around the cities that will put down 3-4" per hour .


Looking at the GFS, still a lot of moisture, but the 32 degree line doesn't push east of the metro until about 4AM Friday


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1796615 said:


> Looking at the GFS, still a lot of moisture, but the 32 degree line doesn't push east of the metro until about 4AM Friday


Once the sun is gone, snow will stick.

Just how much will melt while the sun is up, that's the question.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gotta get to bed. Gotta be up by 5 to do some spring clean up downtown tomorrow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1796616 said:


> Once the sun is gone, snow will stick.
> 
> Just how much will melt while the sun is up, that's the question.


True, at least NWS is ATM still calling for 36/37 on Thur/Fri


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1796618 said:


> True, at least NWS is ATM still calling for 36/37 on Thur/Fri


What link you use mine seems like it updates way later than your guys


----------



## cbservicesllc

My hourly went down to 10.2.... Yayyyyyyyyy


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1796619 said:


> What link you use mine seems like it updates way later than your guys


NWS or model data?


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1796621 said:


> NWS or model data?


Models ..........


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1796620 said:


> My hourly went down to 10.2.... Yayyyyyyyyy


Better than going up!


----------



## Drakeslayer

These announcers are actually laughing at Florida st and the gophers. Wow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;1796624 said:


> These announcers are actually laughing at Florida st and the gophers. Wow.


Finally found the game. Dish has it listed as Oberman being on.


----------



## qualitycut

Should my gfs be 00? Its still 12z


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1796622 said:



> Models ..........


http://weather.cod.edu/forecast/

Good for the NAM and GFS (00zulu GFS is currently at 35% complete)... never have found a good one for the Euro or whatever that good one is lwnmwrman uses


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1796627 said:


> http://weather.cod.edu/forecast/
> 
> Good for the NAM and GFS (new GFS is currently at 35% complete)... never have found a good one for the Euro or whatever that good one is lwnmwrman uses


Awesome thanks!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1796622 said:


> Models ..........


GFS looks like it has moved about 40 miles nw so far.


----------



## qualitycut

Do you set it on surface level?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/index.php?model=gfs

This is the one I use, but it doesn't seem to update right away all the time.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1796631 said:


> http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/index.php?model=gfs
> 
> This is the one I use, but it doesn't seem to update right away all the time.


Yea that's the one I use to. Same problem.


----------



## qualitycut

And this one.
http://www.weatheronline.co.uk/cgi-...&MODELLTYP=1&VAR=prec&HH=3&BASE=-&WMO=&ZOOM=0


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The dupage one... Never have taken the time to figure that one out.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1796628 said:


> Awesome thanks!


No prob, its a pretty good one because when you click the model tabs you can just view that model, compare models, or compare model runs... plus a lot of other cool features like viewing "North Central" to zoom closer to us


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1796630 said:


> Do you set it on surface level?


Yes surface


----------



## qualitycut

This ones easy for me just shows output.

http://wintercast.tripod.com/id14.html


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1796631 said:


> http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/index.php?model=gfs
> 
> This is the one I use, but it doesn't seem to update right away all the time.


Nice, thanks!


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1796637 said:


> This ones easy for me just shows output.
> 
> http://wintercast.tripod.com/id14.html


That one scares me... it shows more...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1796639 said:


> That one scares me... it shows more...


Thats an old run though 12z I think. Thats why I was looking for something that updates sooner.


----------



## qualitycut

is the orange line the 32 degree?


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1796640 said:


> Thats an old run though 12z I think. Thats why I was looking for something that updates sooner.


Ahhh gotcha... yeah that COD one is pretty much like clockwork, usually starts updating an hour or two before data hits the meteogram


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1796641 said:


> is the orange line the 32 degree?


Yellow solid line that says 5400... generally used as the rain/snow line along with A LOT of other variables... 5100 is arctic air... 5700 is tropical


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1796643 said:


> Yellow solid line that says 5400... generally used as the rain/snow line along with A LOT of other variables... 5100 is arctic air... 5700 is tropical


Yea yellow looked orange looks like right now when the heaviest liquid is over us that lines on the north side. For now


----------



## Deershack

Looks like my trip to River Falls on Fri for a gun show may be a slow drive.


----------



## qualitycut

Deershack;1796645 said:


> Looks like my trip to River Falls on Fri for a gun show may be a slow drive.


Hopefully not come on rain!


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1796644 said:


> Yea yellow looked orange looks like right now when the heaviest liquid is over us that lines on the north side. For now


For now... ATM... That'll change... We're screwed... etc...


----------



## Deershack

Finally was able to post a reply to the ad on Backpage about the Ford tractor. Asked a bunch of questions and still have not received a reply. Guess they're not to interested in selling it.


----------



## qualitycut

Deershack;1796648 said:


> Finally was able to post a reply to the ad on Backpage about the Ford tractor. Asked a bunch of questions and still have not received a reply. Guess they're not to interested in selling it.


Or a scam, that's my guess


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1796647 said:


> For now... ATM... That'll change... We're screwed... etc...


Come on, be more positive.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1796650 said:


> Come on, be more positive.


Momentary lapse... I'm pullin for ya...


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1796650 said:


> Come on, be more positive.


Alright! Hourly went down to 9.7!


----------



## Deershack

qualitycut;1796649 said:


> Or a scam, that's my guess


Could be. One of the questions I asked was "Are ownership papers available" Will be interesting to see if I start getting a bunch of spam since on backpage you have to reply with your Email address but on cl you can hide.


----------



## Deershack

I also wanted to know if it had a PTO since I would buy it and put a blower on it for next year. Would be great if it had a front PTO.

When I bought my skid. it was a private sale and we just used a bill of sale. Don't know if tractors are titled and if not, how do you prove ownership and have a trail to prove it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Deershack;1796654 said:


> I also wanted to know if it had a PTO since I would buy it and put a blower on it for next year. Would be great if it had a front PTO.
> 
> When I bought my skid. it was a private sale and we just used a bill of sale. Don't know if tractors are titled and if not, how do you prove ownership and have a trail to prove it.


Good question... I don't think most equipment is titled... only way to prove is a receipt or bill of sale... I could be wrong though


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1796656 said:


> Good question... I don't think most equipment is titled... only way to prove is a receipt or bill of sale... I could be wrong though


You are correct for skid steers anyways. That surprised me when I got mine


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Word is we may officially move from 63" to 80" without me having to do any digging.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Frankie is back.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## SnowGuy73

25° clear calm.


06:06


----------



## SnowGuy73

Less than one, 3-7", 3-7".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1796667 said:


>


So. From about 10 pm Thursday night until 7 am Friday morning, we are supposed to get 11" of snow.

Wet snow.

Crapola snow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1796671 said:


> So. From about 10 pm Thursday night until 7 am Friday morning, we are supposed to get 11" of snow.
> 
> Wet snow.
> 
> Crapola snow.


Ya.....................


----------



## SnowGuy73

My hourly shows all rain tomorrow during the day.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I've been waiting for the weather story to appear on facebook.

I want to know why we aren't in a warning yet.

I would think they would have one out already.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1796674 said:


> I've been waiting for the weather story to appear on facebook.
> 
> I want to know why we aren't in a warning yet.
> 
> I would think they would have one out already.


Maybe / hopefully they are thinking mainly on the grass, or a lot will melt.


----------



## SnowGuy73

No silver lining from PD..


----------



## SnowGuy73

PD says could be the biggest of the season...... COULD BE...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Quality...



Were screwed!


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1796675 said:


> Maybe / hopefully they are thinking mainly on the grass, or a lot will melt.


I don't get how that works because the very little dusting we got yesterday morning didn't melt until noon and stuck to pavement almost immediately.


----------



## skorum03

Less than 1
3-5 
3-5 
I guess That's down from last night. Yay?


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1796679 said:


> I don't get how that works because the very little dusting we got yesterday morning didn't melt until noon and stuck to pavement almost immediately.


Yup, I have no clue.


----------



## skorum03

Also,

Half an inch of rain with the snow..?


----------



## SnowGuy73

What the hell...... 

Yuhas had 100% Thursday and Friday. Barlow says 70% both.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Says 4-10" with rain mixing in that's the best they can do right now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1796687 said:


> Says 4-10" with rain mixing in that's the best they can do right now.


But could be worse then the 12-14" snow earlier this winter......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Marler says 6-10".


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1796689 said:


> Marler says 6-10".


Most of the snow coming Thursday night into Friday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Barlow and Marler both talking about a storm to watch Sunday into Monday......

F!!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

More snow=not as warm. 

Spring 2013, anyone?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1796691 said:


> Barlow and Marler both talking about a storm to watch Sunday into Monday......
> 
> F!!!!!!


I'm at 40% already for that, but a high of 43 or 45


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I'm at bless than half 1-3 2-4. Have 48 hours of precip according to NWS


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1796662 said:


> Word is we may officially move from 63" to 80" without me having to do any digging.


That would be awesome for you


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1796693 said:


> I'm at 40% already for that, but a high of 43 or 45


That will change.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1796694 said:


> I'm at bless than half 1-3 2-4. Have 48 hours of precip according to NWS


Lucky!........


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1796674 said:


> I've been waiting for the weather story to appear on facebook.
> 
> I want to know why we aren't in a warning yet.
> 
> I would think they would have one out already.


Confidence level?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1796699 said:


> Lucky!........


I'm hoping it'll go down more. Get 4" hoping 2" will melt.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1796698 said:


> That will change.


Oh I'm sure. Watch this one will be a bust them they'll move onto the next. The winter storm warning has already moved


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1796679 said:


> I don't get how that works because the very little dusting we got yesterday morning didn't melt until noon and stuck to pavement almost immediately.


It was colder and the snow had more moisture.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1796702 said:


> I'm hoping it'll go down more. Get 4" hoping 2" will melt.


I will throw you a birthday party if that happens.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1796706 said:


> Oh I'm sure. Watch this one will be a bust them they'll move onto the next. The winter storm warning has already moved


I seen the watch expanded north.

Did it shift or just expand?


----------



## SnowGuy73

What a God awful outfit.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1796709 said:


> I seen the watch expanded north.
> 
> Did it shift or just expand?


Expanded because of slowing of the system or some crap... my hourly went back up... 4 thumbs down...


----------



## skorum03

I think it expanded


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1796711 said:


> Expanded because of slowing of the system or some crap... my hourly went back up... 4 thumbs down...


Son of a........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1796709 said:


> I seen the watch expanded north.
> 
> Did it shift or just expand?


I see south and east. The county to my east wasn't in it now it is. Even bano is in it now and counties to his south and east too


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1796710 said:


> What a God awful outfit.


Looks like she has t-rex arms


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1796710 said:


> What a God awful outfit.


She should do the news naked!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1796716 said:


> She should do the news naked!


That'd keep me interested!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1796714 said:


> I see south and east. The county to my east wasn't in it now it is. Even bano is in it now and counties to his south and east too


Were screwed!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1796714 said:


> I see south and east. The county to my east wasn't in it now it is. Even bano is in it now and counties to his south and east too


Yes, it expanded that way too


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1796719 said:


> Yes, it expanded that way too


So the metro has pretty much become the epicenter?

Wonderful!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Suppose I better go grocery shopping......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1796721 said:


> Suppose I better go grocery shopping......


Yup. And it won't be wise to walk to the mail box or drive to Burnsville


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Barlow doesn't mention anything about next week


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1796724 said:


> Barlow doesn't mention anything about next week


Who cares about next week, we haven't even got through this one yet!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1796723 said:


> Yup. And it won't be wise to walk to the mail box or drive to Burnsville


Oh no!

Even today?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1796724 said:


> Barlow doesn't mention anything about next week


I noticed that at 07:15 he didnt say anything.. 
Clown.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1796725 said:


> Who cares about next week, we haven't even got through this one yet!


Gotta bait the hook to get a bite!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

If I heard right he said 4-5 for metro on Friday. Last night who ever was on said if there will be shoveling to do, it'll be friday


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1796725 said:


> Who cares about next week, we haven't even got through this one yet!


A little touchy are we? Who decided to leave the state?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1796729 said:


> If I heard right he said 4-5 for metro on Friday. Last night who ever was on said if there will be shoveling to do, it'll be friday


I think you missed the part about the 4-5 Thursday night too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1796731 said:


> A little touchy are we? Who decided to leave the state?


Wouldn't you be?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1796733 said:


> Wouldn't you be?


 No because it would be my decision. Pissed. Yeah


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1796732 said:


> I think you missed the part about the 4-5 Thursday night too.


I am sure he said he total out of the next system as the one moving in tonight is weak. I can rewind and listen again


----------



## BossPlow614

Around 1, 3-7 & 3-7. 
Can't wait for the phone calls for the one timers and the people that wanted to suspend service for the remainder of the season (especially my client that complained about piling earlier this yr). :laughing:


----------



## skorum03

BossPlow614;1796739 said:


> Around 1, 3-7 & 3-7.
> Can't wait for the phone calls for the one timers and the people that wanted to suspend service for the remainder of the season (especially my client that complained about piling earlier this yr). :laughing:


I was thinking the same.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I knew this would happen....I fell asleep right before OT started in the Gopher Game last night.


Oh, and dang those models jumped. Who would have thought the Nam would fall in line. :laughing::crying::crying:


----------



## skorum03

I would say the winter storm watch is now twice the size that it was last night.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Rewound Barlow. Said at least 4-5 with up to 10 in some spots


----------



## skorum03

8.2 on the hourly now. Still don't get how I'm going to mix half an inch of rain in there too


----------



## qualitycut

Well I think I'm taking the chance and leaving. I think Ocd is covering some and I got two other people covering what I can do with one truck. Also have a shoveler to go do the big walks so the plowers don't.


----------



## OC&D

Well I've missed about 20 pages I'm not going to bother to go back and read. I'm betting most of it is:

"We're screwed!!!!!!"
"That will change!!!!"
"Clowns!!!!!!"

amidst posts of models, forecasts, and the changes in those from minute to minute and area to area. 

Geez, it's almost as if this thread is about weather or something.

For the record, I haven't really looked, but I'm betting we probably really are screwed.


----------



## skorum03

From Barlow: "Right now most areas will see at least 4” of snow with some spots seeing up to 10”

Code for: "I'm not sure"


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1796743 said:


> I knew this would happen....I fell asleep right before OT started in the Gopher Game last night.


You just made me instantly pissed thinking I'd somehow missed a Gopher hockey game until I realized I couldn't have since they don't play until sometime next week!


----------



## OC&D

skorum03;1796753 said:


> From Barlow: "Right now most areas will see at least 4" of snow with some spots seeing up to 10"
> 
> Code for: "_We're screwed!!!_"


That's better!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;1796753 said:


> From Barlow: "Right now most areas will see at least 4" of snow with some spots seeing up to 10"
> 
> Code for: "I'm not sure"


The storm is also in San Francisco. Seems like it just sits the then makes a bee line east to Missouri and then goes north east


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1796747 said:


> 8.2 on the hourly now. Still don't get how I'm going to mix half an inch of rain in there too


I'm at 10" of snow with a full inch of rain mixed in.

My hourly hasn't changed one bit.

The weather story picture has me in the 12-15" category.

I'll end up with 15" up here, but NWS will end up with 3", so I'll be nowhere near the 80" mark officially.


----------



## unit28

Weather story starting to look like. Fm Wthat I have on my thoughts trending the way it will become


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1796757 said:


> I'm at 10" of snow with a full inch of rain mixed in.
> 
> My hourly hasn't changed one bit.
> 
> The weather story picture has me in the 12-15" category.
> 
> I'll end up with 15" up here, but NWS will end up with 3", so I'll be nowhere near the 80" mark officially.


That's going to be some awful stuff if you get all that rain mixed in


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1796760 said:


> Weather story starting to look like. Fm Wthat I have on my thoughts trending the way it will become


So you think the weather story is in line.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1796757 said:


> I'm at 10" of snow with a full inch of rain mixed in.
> 
> My hourly hasn't changed one bit.
> 
> The weather story picture has me in the 12-15" category.
> 
> I'll end up with 15" up here, but NWS will end up with 3", so I'll be nowhere near the 80" mark officially.


That would be the time to start checking your local areas totals if you get 15"


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1796761 said:


> That's going to be some awful stuff if you get all that rain mixed in


Or wash it away and not accumulate as much.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1796751 said:


> Well I've missed about 20 pages I'm not going to bother to go back and read. I'm betting most of it is:
> 
> "We're screwed!!!!!!"
> "That will change!!!!"
> "Clowns!!!!!!"
> 
> amidst posts of models, forecasts, and the changes in those from minute to minute and area to area.
> 
> Geez, it's almost as if this thread is about weather or something.
> 
> For the record, I haven't really looked, but I'm betting we probably really are screwed.


Mjd must be so proud of us... Talking weather and such!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1796764 said:


> Or wash it away and not accumulate as much.


I remember a snow like this in 07-08. I would hit it with the plow and would get covered in slush. It was 38-40 at night. Don't even try a blower


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ugh.............


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1796765 said:


> Mjd must be so proud of us... Talking weather and such!


The way this year is shaping up we'll hit 4000 pages and the last 1000 will be weather talk


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1796768 said:


> Ugh.............


What now??????


----------



## skorum03

I might have to bring two shovelers with me so they don't get so burned out..


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;1796771 said:


> I might have to bring two shovelers with me so they don't get so burned out..


I did that on one crew and the 2 almost got into a fist fighht


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1796771 said:


> I might have to bring two shovelers with me so they don't get so burned out..


I'm doing whatever I can to find at least two to replace the one who's mom is dying and the one I haven't heard from for 2 weeks. He never came to pick up his last check.

Wouldn't be bad, but a) I need him, b) he still has 2 snowblowers and shovels of mine.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1796773 said:


> I'm doing whatever I can to find at least two to replace the one who's mom is dying and the one I haven't heard from for 2 weeks. He never came to pick up his last check.
> 
> Wouldn't be bad, but a) I need him, b) he still has 2 snowblowers and shovels of mine.


Yeah you need to find him. Although the blower might not be much good in this snow. Depending how much snow we get I might try to push everything 3 or 4 times.

This will suck


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;1796772 said:


> I did that on one crew and the 2 almost got into a fist fighht


I don't see that happening with anyone I would bring with me. All people I already know


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;1796775 said:


> I don't see that happening with anyone I would bring with me. All people I already know


They knew each other somewhat. But one guy wanted to use the paddle blower by himself and was instructed to work with the other guy with the shovel. Then he wanted to use it all the time. It was a pita


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;1796777 said:


> They knew each other somewhat. But one guy wanted to use the paddle blower by himself and was instructed to work with the other guy with the shovel. Then he wanted to use it all the time. It was a pita


That wouldn't fly with me haha they would both go home


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1796770 said:


> What now??????


Just in general...... Looking at some properies, I think that we could be good to go soon. If we weren't going to get 19" of snow.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;1796780 said:


> That wouldn't fly with me haha they would both go home


One is no longer helping.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1796782 said:


> Just in general...... Looking at some properies, I think that we could be good to go soon. If we weren't going to get 19" of snow.


Sounds like may of last year


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1796784 said:


> Sounds like may of last year


Correct...........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Good views at Wal-Mart this morning. 

Lots of yoga pants!


----------



## qualitycut

So was just showing my buddy some places and just about everyone has took the damn driveway markers out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1796789 said:


> So was just showing my buddy some places and just about everyone has took the damn driveway markers out.


Yup, I notices that as well.

Clowns!


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1796789 said:


> So was just showing my buddy some places and just about everyone has took the damn driveway markers out.


Well, then they don't want to be plowed. Perfect!


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1796792 said:


> Well, then they don't want to be plowed. Perfect!


With my nice email I sent out a lot of people sais dont worry about when you get here or if you can't get to it dont worry it will melt soon. That's helping me make my choice a little easier.


----------



## SnowGuy73

No am never answered my question on whether or not I get a free trial.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1796792 said:


> Well, then they don't want to be plowed. Perfect!


I have two for sure I'm not plowing.

One that decided not to play me for one push on the February invoice and left me a cute note about why. And the other hasn'tpaid for February or march yet.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1796796 said:


> I have two for sure I'm not plowing.
> 
> One that decided not to play me for one push on the February invoice and left me a cute note about why. And the other hasn'tpaid for February or march yet.


The funny part is going to be the one that decided not to pay for a push. I do three other houses next to, and across from it!


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;1796797 said:


> The funny part is going to be the one that decided not to pay for a push. I do three other houses next to, and across from it!


I can see it now....there looking out the window at you saying" here comes snowguy" and you just drive by and keep on going!!! :laughing:

I am doing the same to a customer too, always behind about 2.5 months on payments, always pays but 2-3 months at a time behind! 

Sent out emails also yesterday that we will be plowing, alot of res. said to skip them......I bet 4 out of 5 will call back saying to do it once they see how much we get.


----------



## Green Grass

I wonder how many skids Cat is hauling back out?


----------



## qualitycut

Well my dad made me feel a little better about leaving and he's all about business.


----------



## qualitycut

Inver groves out patching Wtf


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1796796 said:


> I have two for sure I'm not plowing.
> 
> One that decided not to play me for one push on the February invoice and left me a cute note about why. And the other hasn'tpaid for February or march yet.


I cut all my slow ones for this season. Took on better parting ones. Now I make more and get most money in by the 15th. Last few seasons I almost had to act like a loan shark to get my damn money. Most was 100-250. What that these days? I can crap in a bag and sell it on eBay for damn near that


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1796802 said:


> Inver groves out patching Wtf


Just to pull out up when they plow Friday. Suppose they have to give them guys their hours doing something dumb and moronic to waste money. Or do they know something we don't?


----------



## NorthernProServ

> AT THIS
> POINT A WIDE SWATH OF 8 TO 12 INCHES OF SNOW IS PROJECTED FROM
> SOUTHWEST MINNESOTA THROUGH CENTRAL MN...THE TWIN CITIES AND
> NORTHERN AREAS OF WI. *THIS MAY BE ON THE CONSERVATIVE SIDE WITH
> SEVERAL SOLUTIONS POINTING AT 12 TO 16 INCHES.*


This is not good.


----------



## NorthernProServ




----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1796802 said:


> Inver groves out patching Wtf


Shakopee is out sweeping streets.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1796807 said:


>


I like this the best so far


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1796803 said:


> I cut all my slow ones for this season. Took on better parting ones. Now I make more and get most money in by the 15th.


I did the same..... I still have problems!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1796810 said:


> Shakopee is out sweeping streets.


Igh was yesterday also


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1796807 said:


>


Needs to push north and east.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1796806 said:


> This is not good.


Saw that... decided to ignore...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1796815 said:


> Saw that... decided to ignore...


Weather radio is still saying 6-12" through the metro....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well. Got all my trucks filled. Putting a few guys here to work.

OCD, if you're behind on quality's properties, quality knows how to get ahold of me.

One shoveler hasn't picked up his last two checks, phone goes straight to voicemail.

He knows where to pick the checks up, so either he's dead, in jail, or skipped the state.

Now.......wondering if I should go to the temp service for more shovelers.

Jimslawns can bring some guys, but the one who's mom is dying was one of the two that shoveled for 36 hours the last storm. Gonna take 2-3 guys to replace him.


----------



## qualitycut

I'm giving people two lists, a normal one and a if **** hits the fan list.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1796814 said:


> Needs to push north and east.


Don't you mean north and WEST not east


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak is an idiot!

Still trying to lure people in with absolutely no useful information..


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1796817 said:


> Well. Got all my trucks filled. Putting a few guys here to work.
> 
> OCD, if you're behind on quality's properties, quality knows how to get ahold of me.
> 
> One shoveler hasn't picked up his last two checks, phone goes straight to voicemail.
> 
> He knows where to pick the checks up, so either he's dead, in jail, or skipped the state.
> 
> Now.......wondering if I should go to the temp service for more shovelers.
> 
> Jimslawns can bring some guys, but the one who's mom is dying was one of the two that shoveled for 36 hours the last storm. Gonna take 2-3 guys to replace him.


Well if we get mostly rain or just a couple inches in the drives I should be able to make it or if you need us after we get done down here. If we get a couple inches in the drives I'm leaving most of them


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1796819 said:


> Don't you mean north and WEST not east


I want warm air, so yes!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1796820 said:


> Novak is an idiot!
> 
> Still trying to lure people in with absolutely no useful information..


What's he saying now? Yes, no, maybe?


----------



## qualitycut

There will be lots of sod damage after this .


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1796825 said:


> There will be lots of sod damage after this .


Yup. I actually was talking with that guy I sub for we talked about Saturday. He's not sure if he's going out unless its a bunch because of thawed and exposed lawns


----------



## SnoFarmer

South and east.

The local guy is calling for 6"-9" and 12" for the south shore, (N,wi, into the U.P.)



SnowGuy73;1796814 said:


> Needs to push north and east.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1796823 said:


> What's he saying now? Yes, no, maybe?


Something about big snow totals, but no numbers.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1796825 said:


> There will be lots of sod damage after this .


These things are true!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1796816 said:


> Weather radio is still saying 6-12" through the metro....


Must... think... positive


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1796831 said:


> Something about big snow totals, but no numbers.....


remember that last few snows he's been completely wrong. for me anyway. at one time he had 8" for me. I got 1/2".:laughing::laughing: had 4" and got 4 flakes


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1796833 said:


> Must... think... positive


I'm trying here.. :crying:


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1796835 said:


> remember that last few snows he's been completely wrong. for me anyway. at one time he had 8" for me. I got 1/2".:laughing::laughing: had 4" and got 4 flakes


I'm really, really hoping this is a bust....

Too much warm air, high pressure in place, act of God.... Something!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I am down to 4.7 on the hourly


----------



## SnoFarmer

Some models suggesting over 15" of snow for the South Shore by Friday evening. For the Ports new snow accumulations are also looking hefty, around 6-9" with higher amounts possible along the North Shore in the higher elevations. 

high temps 33*-36* 
lows 26*-28*

rain, ice, snow,,,, Mud...

sat 39*,


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1796838 said:


> I am down to 4.7 on the hourly


Lucky!

That will change!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nws has snow starting here at 22:00 tonight..


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hourly 10.2" here...


----------



## cbservicesllc

I'm up to 12.5 on the hourly...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1796844 said:


> I'm up to 12.5 on the hourly...


This sucks!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1796840 said:


> Lucky!
> 
> That will change!


their map thing shows more though


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1796845 said:


> This sucks!


I quit this *****!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1796845 said:


> This sucks!


tell me about. we should be starting clean ups soon


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1796846 said:


> their map thing shows more though


How do you normally add it up?


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1796848 said:


> I quit this *****!!


Agreed!......


----------



## Greenery

Green Grass;1796716 said:


> She should do the news naked!


Blah, she has a huge head its as big as her upper body.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1796849 said:


> tell me about. we should be starting clean ups soon


I'd guess the week after next with sun and a little warmth.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'll become a bit of a point man since I've been lining up guys to help out.

Here's my number.....651-248-9728.

Most guys will be running around the north metro.

Bano, Jim, Ranger, Polaris are on board with helping me out.

The rest of you, keep my number and if you're running behind or broke, I'm sure they'd like to keep working of they can. Or if we are in the area to grab an account with.

Obvi I'm opening up myself to 100's of phone calls, but if we can get all resources together and knock this thing out it'll benefit us all.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1796851 said:


> How do you normally add it up?


the hourly? I add the totals they show on the graph. their map has totals. is there a different way to add?


----------



## Greenery

Hennepin county had their blades down with sparks flying yesterday at about 10 a.m. on highway 12.

They apparently haven't had enough snow this year.

This is what they were plowing.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Well... at least the new NAM came down a bit on the meteogram... but it also shows us getting 3 inches by 11am tomorrow, starting about 11 tonight...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1796855 said:


> I'll become a bit of a point man since I've been lining up guys to help out.
> 
> Here's my number.....651-248-9728.
> 
> Most guys will be running around the north metro.
> 
> Bano, Jim, Ranger, Polaris are on board with helping me out.
> 
> The rest of you, keep my number and if you're running behind or broke, I'm sure they'd like to keep working of they can. Or if we are in the area to grab an account with.
> 
> Obvi I'm opening up myself to 100's of phone calls, but if we can get all resources together and knock this thing out it'll benefit us all.


Thanks for the post... if polaris can't get me another truck I might just be calling you


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1796858 said:


> Well... at least the new NAM came down a bit on the meteogram... but it also shows us getting 3 inches by 11am tomorrow, starting about 11 tonight...


I suppose I should get more salt... 
I hope that's wrong, looks like 40+ hrs of plowing if so.


----------



## Greenery

Oh and by the way lwnmrman dinner was good the other night. Thanks to those who gave suggestions .


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1796858 said:


> Well... at least the new NAM came down a bit on the meteogram... but it also shows us getting 3 inches by 11am tomorrow, starting about 11 tonight...


Nws is showing similar, not that high of totals though.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1796862 said:


> Nws is showing similar, not that high of totals though.


Yeah I think they said precip overnight will be light because of dry air in place or something


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1796863 said:


> Yeah I think they said precip overnight will be light because of dry air in place or something


Something like that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Barlow says 4-10".


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sven thinks 7" total for the cities.


----------



## qualitycut

Gfs on Meteo droped to 6


----------



## cbservicesllc

Whoa... new GFS was cut in half... trend or mirage?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got a guy in Afton that has a truck and blower that responded to my Craigslist ad for shovelers. Told him I have enough trucks but would put the word out if anyone else wanted to contact him. Said he'll drive anywhere.

I never said a rate.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1796868 said:


> Whoa... new GFS was cut in half... trend or mirage?


Mirage.........


----------



## qualitycut

Trend because we are over preparing.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1796868 said:


> Whoa... new GFS was cut in half... trend or mirage?


Lets hope trend!


----------



## SnowGuy73

I missed the forecast on number 4.... Anything new?


----------



## qualitycut

Drove one plow guy around picking up the shoveler at 1 then running another guy around. Ocd is helping so I'm feeling ok


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1796870 said:


> Mirage.........


I agree. Now what we need to worry about is all of them falling off a bit only to come back stronger.

The pieces are in place.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh, hey... on the hourly on NWS's site.... Where it shows rain AND snow??? You're not going to get both, unless there are bars on the graph.

If it's just numbers, those are the amounts of water, which you can then translate to what the ratio should be at, depending on the amount of snow forecast.

At 3 am Friday morning, I have .4" of rain forecast, with 4" of snow forecast for the same time frame.

I won't get the .4" of rain, it'll be 4" of snow, at a 10:1 ratio.

At least that's the way I had it described to me, which makes sense.

There are times in January that it's -10, and they show .04" of rain and 1.2" of snow (30:1) ratio.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1796875 said:


> Drove one plow guy around picking up the shoveler at 1 then running another guy around. Ocd is helping so I'm feeling ok


Like I said, I'm lining guys up, so let OCD or your other guy know if they need help, to get ahold of me, or you call me if they are in a bind and I'll go or send someone over as soon as possible.

I'll have 9 trucks running, just need the friggin' shovelers.

Had one of the employees contact the other one who's at Regions with his mom, mom is still living, barely. He doesn't know if he'll work or not.

Had another guy respond to the CL ad, he's on board, just need another 3 shovelers to feel comfortable.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1796876 said:


> I agree. Now what we need to worry about is all of them falling off a bit only to come back stronger.
> 
> The pieces are in place.


Yeah, problem will be when they don't, but at 3 am tomorrow we start getting pancake flakes again, and it takes everyone until 8 am to catch up on the forecasts when there's already 4" of snow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1796878 said:


> Oh, hey... on the hourly on NWS's site.... Where it shows rain AND snow??? You're not going to get both, unless there are bars on the graph.
> 
> If it's just numbers, those are the amounts of water, which you can then translate to what the ratio should be at, depending on the amount of snow forecast.
> 
> At 3 am Friday morning, I have .4" of rain forecast, with 4" of snow forecast for the same time frame.
> 
> I won't get the .4" of rain, it'll be 4" of snow, at a 10:1 ratio.
> 
> At least that's the way I had it described to me, which makes sense.
> 
> There are times in January that it's -10, and they show .04" of rain and 1.2" of snow (30:1) ratio.


That is correct


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1796868 said:


> Whoa... new GFS was cut in half... trend or mirage?


Didn't look at the temp model, but the moisture is still there.

Must have brought warmer temps in for a bit.

edit///// just looked at the temp model as well, wasn't much out of the ordinary. Not sure what happened.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1796882 said:


> Didn't look at the temp model, but the moisture is still there.
> 
> Must have brought warmer temps in for a bit.
> 
> edit///// just looked at the temp model as well, wasn't much out of the ordinary. Not sure what happened.


Weird... wet bulb temps?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1796881 said:


> That is correct


Sooooo... my 12" of snow that I'm forecast to get, with the full inch of "rain" would mean NWS is averaging a 10:1 ratio. I'm smart.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

One of my plow drivers found a shoveler... Objects in your mirror are closer than they appear Ma NATURE!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1796883 said:


> Weird... wet bulb temps?


Gotta be.......


----------



## qualitycut

Rain snow line looks to move in later on last gfs


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1796887 said:


> Rain snow line looks to move in later on last gfs


As in like Friday morning?!?!?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Do fortune cookies lie?..... I'm hoping not!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1796888 said:


> As in like Friday morning?!?!?


Dont know Zulu time but looks like it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1796890 said:


> Dont know Zulu time but looks like it


Zulu minus 5.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I am now up to 11.2" on the hourly.

1.2" of measurable precip. A little less than a 10:1 ratio.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1796892 said:


> I am now up to 11.2" on the hourly.
> 
> 1.2" of measurable precip. A little less than a 10:1 ratio.


I'm down to 11.3 Thumbs Up


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I bet he's had better days


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1796895 said:


> I bet he's had better days


I saw the actual picture of that yesturday. Feel bad for the guy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

One positive, strong armed a customer for payment and they paid. Then said to come in each month for payment rather than invoice. He can't throw the invoicein the round file cabinet then.


----------



## Greenery

What's the pic about?


----------



## skorum03

8.5 on hourly which is down

nice


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1796899 said:


> One positive, strong armed a customer for payment and they paid. Then said to come in each month for payment rather than invoice. He can't throw the invoicein the round file cabinet then.


That's great. We had a couple people ask us if we could plow this storm and promised a check for March this week. We just sent the invoices out a couple days ago. They are not even close to being late. I wish everyone was like that.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Greenery;1796900 said:


> What's the pic about?


There's a chain saw in his chest


----------



## Ranger620

Fun Fun just got my notice in the mail for non renewal of my insurance. I've been plowing for 15 years now but constructions been the bread winner until the last 5. With construction being slow and me gaining more account my plowing is 85% of my income. I had plowing listed as 10-20%. After an accident on that big storm my ins company asked hoe much plowing I did. well that's when I learned I was at 85% plowing and 15% const. Not that it would have mattered but with out looking it up 20210 would have been 90-95% plowing but since I dropped those accounts the income lowered a little. So I have to switch companies in July. I have a broker I use so there looking into different places. I liked who I have as I can make monthly payments then in the winter I can cover the whole summer. Hope the new company will be the same. Liability, trucks, building ect my ins is a little over 21k a year so that lump sum thing sucks.
Anybody got good experience with any particular company. I assume Im gonna need to do a lawn/snow type with const. as extra till the numbers switch around again:crying:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1796900 said:


> What's the pic about?


Guy tried to commit suicide by chainsaw.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1796903 said:


> There's a chain saw in his chest


The tip of the bar is in his neck, The rest if the chain is outside of his body. That guy is extremely lucky


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1796905 said:


> Guy tried to commit suicide by chainsaw.


That's no good.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1796904 said:


> Fun Fun just got my notice in the mail for non renewal of my insurance. I've been plowing for 15 years now but constructions been the bread winner until the last 5. With construction being slow and me gaining more account my plowing is 85% of my income. I had plowing listed as 10-20%. After an accident on that big storm my ins company asked hoe much plowing I did. well that's when I learned I was at 85% plowing and 15% const. Not that it would have mattered but with out looking it up 20210 would have been 90-95% plowing but since I dropped those accounts the income lowered a little. So I have to switch companies in July. I have a broker I use so there looking into different places. I liked who I have as I can make monthly payments then in the winter I can cover the whole summer. Hope the new company will be the same. Liability, trucks, building ect my ins is a little over 21k a year so that lump sum thing sucks.
> Anybody got good experience with any particular company. I assume Im gonna need to do a lawn/snow type with const. as extra till the numbers switch around again:crying:


I have 5 trucks, about $130,000 in inland marine (equipment) $4 million in liability and pay about $10k per year, which includes the work comp for 3 full time employees and 3-4 part time employees.

Might be a blessing you were canceled.


----------



## NorthernProServ

just checked NWS


2-4"
5-9"
3-5"


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1796911 said:


> just checked NWS
> 
> 2-4"
> 5-9"
> 3-5"


I'm still the same..

Less Than 1, 3-7, 3-7.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm now at 15.5" on the hourly.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1796911 said:


> just checked NWS
> 
> 2-4"
> 5-9"
> 3-5"


Same... hourly up to 14.1...


----------



## OC&D

Polarismalibu;1796907 said:


> The tip of the bar is in his neck, The rest if the chain is outside of his body. That guy is extremely lucky


I'd say lucky is not having a chainsaw in your neck, but maybe I'm deranged.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1796915 said:


> Same... hourly up to 14.1...


Wonderful... All around, just wonderful!


----------



## OC&D

I'm at 11.3 on the hourly.

The good news is that 2.3 of that is supposed to come before 6 PM tomorrow, so I'm really only at 9 for Friday! 

Blech.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1796909 said:


> I have 5 trucks, about $130,000 in inland marine (equipment) $4 million in liability and pay about $10k per year, which includes the work comp for 3 full time employees and 3-4 part time employees.
> work comp is seperate
> In the construction ind im paying $29 per 100hr in i remember but that a differant company and bill
> 
> Might be a blessing you were canceled.


10 or 14 trucks 4 are going away sell 2 junk 2 i tjink i have 300,000 inland marine (lots of tools) 5 mil liability 2 skid steers and my tractor


----------



## Polarismalibu

OC&D;1796916 said:


> I'd say lucky is not having a chainsaw in your neck, but maybe I'm deranged.


You sir are correct. I should have said lucky to still be alive


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1796817 said:


> OCD, if you're behind on quality's properties, quality knows how to get ahold of me.


The way it's looking I'm hoping I don't fall behind on Quality's properties _and_ my own!

I should be fine, but I've got your number in case.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Just got the winter storm warning for Rogers


----------



## skorum03

Polarismalibu;1796927 said:


> Just got the winter storm warning for Rogers


Here it comes for pretty much everyone then I'm sure


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1796927 said:


> Just got the winter storm warning for Rogers


Same for Maple Grove...


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;1796904 said:


> Fun Fun just got my notice in the mail for non renewal of my insurance. I've been plowing for 15 years now but constructions been the bread winner until the last 5. With construction being slow and me gaining more account my plowing is 85% of my income. I had plowing listed as 10-20%. After an accident on that big storm my ins company asked hoe much plowing I did. well that's when I learned I was at 85% plowing and 15% const. Not that it would have mattered but with out looking it up 20210 would have been 90-95% plowing but since I dropped those accounts the income lowered a little. So I have to switch companies in July. I have a broker I use so there looking into different places. I liked who I have as I can make monthly payments then in the winter I can cover the whole summer. Hope the new company will be the same. Liability, trucks, building ect my ins is a little over 21k a year so that lump sum thing sucks.
> Anybody got good experience with any particular company. I assume Im gonna need to do a lawn/snow type with const. as extra till the numbers switch around again:crying:


travelers insure is ware I am at. Monthly payments. Not sure about the 95% snow plowing. That is why I had to leave my last company. Travelers didn't ask, told them I needed a contractors insurance policy and it was set up.


----------



## OC&D

Polarismalibu;1796921 said:


> I should have said lucky to still be alive


I agree with that! Around 18 or so years ago I was sawing landscape timbers with a chainsaw, the saw kicked back and I had it limp-wristed. The thing actually grazed my left ear, barely scratching it.  I nearly crapped myself.

I didn't use the saw the rest of the day.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

i am down to 4.2" on the hourly. hope its not a bad thing


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1796920 said:


> 10 or 14 trucks 4 are going away sell 2 junk 2 i tjink i have 300,000 inland marine (lots of tools) 5 mil liability 2 skid steers and my tractor


You're in line then.

I currently have Auto-Owners. Have had Allied. Hated AllState.

First two have been good to deal with, spread payment out over 10 months.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1796933 said:


> i am down to 4.2" on the hourly. hope its not a bad thing


I hope so too.....


----------



## Ranger620

banonea;1796931 said:


> travelers insure is ware I am at. Monthly payments. Not sure about the 95% snow plowing. That is why I had to leave my last company. Travelers didn't ask, told them I needed a contractors insurance policy and it was set up.


I think that's the one they were looking into.Thumbs Up


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1796934 said:


> I currently have Auto-Owners.


Me too. I have to call them soon to make a claim when my buddy backed into a pole back in December when he was covering for me. Somehow he backed into it twice, I would hope they won't count that as two separate incidents.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Percentages are down!!!!!!














For Sunday/Monday.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1796935 said:


> I hope so too.....


what i'd like is if I go the 4 and half or melted on contact. wouldn't take long to melt the rest. then I can help you


----------



## OC&D

Ranger620;1796936 said:


> I think that's the one they were looking into.Thumbs Up


Whatever you do, don't drop Lmrr's name as a referral!!!!


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1796934 said:


> You're in line then.
> 
> I currently have Auto-Owners. Have had Allied. Hated AllState.
> 
> First two have been good to deal with, spread payment out over 10 months.


Grinell is who I have, been with them for 10ish years. Been good to work with only problem I've had was they are an open checkbook when it comes to claims against me only been a handful


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;1796936 said:


> I think that's the one they were looking into.Thumbs Up


Haven't had any claims with them yet. I have all my auto with Allstate. I am on the platinum plan. 3 claims a year before any rate change.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1796937 said:


> Me too. I have to call them soon to make a claim when my buddy backed into a pole back in December when he was covering for me. Somehow he backed into it twice, I would hope they won't count that as two separate incidents.


When hit the pole, didn't it swing the truck around into the other pole?


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1796933 said:


> i am down to 4.2" on the hourly. hope its not a bad thing


I think its moving NW slightly... warning discussion says heaviest from redwood falls to new ulm to monticello to cambridge


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1796938 said:


> Percentages are down!!!!!!
> 
> For Sunday/Monday.


what I saw on the GFS and NAM was mostly rain. but did show snow wednesday


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1796944 said:


> I think its moving NW slightly... warning discussion says heaviest from redwood falls to new ulm to monticello to cambridge


good. maybe we'll all get lucky and it moves NW 150 miles


----------



## Ranger620

OC&D;1796937 said:


> Me too. I have to call them soon to make a claim when my buddy backed into a pole back in December when he was covering for me. Somehow he backed into it twice, I would hope they won't count that as two separate incidents.


Two poles side by side. See them like that all the time for say protecting fire hydrants.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1796943 said:


> When hit the pole, didn't it swing the truck around into the other pole?


Sure..... 

I'm not sure what to tell them. He bent my spreader mount, creased the tailgate and bent up the bumper on one collision, and the 2nd one he bent the bumper, the tailpipe, and jacked up the rocker panel above the tailpipe.

I think what happened is that he got stuck and the pole was buried in the snow but he didn't realize he hit it until the 2nd time when he bent the spreader. Or at least that's what I'm thinking happened......


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1796944 said:


> I think its moving NW slightly... warning discussion says heaviest from redwood falls to new ulm to monticello to lwnmrr


Fixed it for you.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1796949 said:


> Fixed it for you.


Basically... and snowguy and I


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1796950 said:


> Basically... and snowguy and I


And probably me.


----------



## Polarismalibu

OC&D;1796932 said:


> I agree with that! Around 18 or so years ago I was sawing landscape timbers with a chainsaw, the saw kicked back and I had it limp-wristed. The thing actually grazed my left ear, barely scratching it.  I nearly crapped myself.
> 
> I didn't use the saw the rest of the day.


Wow that's scary! I'm not sure I would want to use the saw at all after that


----------



## BossPlow614

jimslawnsnow;1796946 said:


> good. maybe we'll all get lucky and it moves NW 150 miles


Screw that. I already got more salt. Most of my monthly accts have switched to per visit. If everything goes good, (NO BREAKDOWNS!) this will be the post profitable event yet!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just found 4 more shovelers.

If bano and Jim can head up, shouldn't be too bad, other than cost me about $7,500.


----------



## qualitycut

What time is 21z?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

GFS drops.....NAM skyrockets.


----------



## unit28

remember when I said to watch the SREF......
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

FORECAST MODELS REMAIN CONSISTENT IN PLAINS TROUGH BECOMING NEUTRAL TO SLIGHTLY NEGATIVELY TILTED

DURING THE DAY THURSDAY.---
A SFC LOW OVER SE KS THURSDAY MORNING WILL LIFT NEWD TOWARD NRN MO BY EVENING
AND EVENTUALLY INTO SRN WI BY 12Z FRIDAY. DURING THE MORNING...A
TRAILING SFC COLD FRONT ATTENDANT TO THE LOW WILL EXTEND ACROSS ERN
KS INTO NWRN OK/TX AND WILL ADVANCE E/SEWD THROUGH THE
DAY...EVENTUALLY OVERTAKING A DRYLINE EXTENDING SWD ACROSS ERN OK/TX
BY LATE AFTERNOON/EARLY EVENING. MEANWHILE...A WARM FRONT WILL
EXTEND EWD FROM THE SFC LOW ACROSS THE MID MS VALLEY TOWARD THE
LOWER OH VALLEY AND QUICKLY TRACK NWD TOWARD THE GREAT LAKES REGION
BY 00Z FRIDAY. THIS WILL LEAD TO A LARGE MOIST/WARM SECTOR
ENCOMPASSING THE MID TO LOWER MS VALLEY EWD TOWARD THE WRN OH/TN
VALLEY.

__________________________________________
__________________________________________

THE MID LEVEL LONG WAVE TROUGH OVER CA WILL DEEPEN AS IT CROSSES
THE ROCKIES ON DAY 2...THEN CLOSE AS IT TRACKS INTO GREAT LAKES
AND EASTERN CANADA ON DAY 3. THE MID LEVEL SYSTEM WILL SUPPORT
DEEPENING LOW PRESSURE OVER THE MID MS VALLEY ON DAY 2 BEFORE IT
MOVES INTO EASTERN CANADA ON DAY 3. THERE IS FAIRLY GOOD MODEL
AGREEMENT WITH RESPECT TO THE TRACK OF THE MID LEVEL AND SURFACE
SYSTEMS...THOUGH THERE WERE SOME THERMAL DIFFERENCES ACROSS THE
UPPER MS VALLEY AND GREAT LAKES. THE QPF PORTION OF THE FORECAST
WAS BASED ON A MULTI MODEL BLEND...WHICH INCLUDED THE LATEST WPC
FORECAST. THE THERMAL PORTION WAS BASED ON A BLEND OF THE 12Z
GFS/NAM/09Z SREF MEAN.

THE INITIAL SHOT OF WARM AIR ADVECTION AHEAD OF THE LONG WAVE
TROUGH SHOULD AFFECT THE UPPER MS VALLEY DURING THE SECOND HALF OF
DAY 1...AS A SURFACE LOW ORGANIZES OVER THE CENTRAL PLAINS. THE
UPGLIDE BETWEEN THE SURFACE AND 850 MB WARM FRONTS SHOULD BECOME
FOCUSED ON A LINE FROM SOUTHEAST ND INTO SOUTH CENTRAL MN...AND
THIS IS WHERE THE BEST COMBINATION OF LIFT AND MOISTURE APPEARED
IN THE MID LEVELS. THE COLUMN IS EXPECTED TO BE COLD ENOUGH TO
SUPPORT SNOW ON THIS AXIS (WHICH MAY END UP EXTENDING BACK INTO
CENTRAL NE). QPF WITH THE UPGLIDE LOOKED TO BE SUFFICIENT TO
SUPPORT A LARGE AREA OF 2 TO 4 INCHES OF SNOW ON THIS AXIS.

SOUTH OF THIS AREA...MODEL SOUNDINGS SHOWED A WARM NOSE IN THE
STRONG UPGLIDE BETWEEN 825 AND 750 MB. THE WARM NOSE WAS MORE
PRONOUNCED IN THE 12Z GFS SOUNDINGS ACROSS SOUTHERN MN THAN THE
12Z NAM...WITH TEMPERATURES REACHING NEAR 4 C. THE SOUNDINGS
SHOWED A CLASSIC FREEZING RAIN PROFILE...*SO A LARGE AREA OF 0.10
TO 0.25 INCHES OF ICE WAS PLACED ACROSS SOUTHERN MN INTO CENTRAL
AND SOUTHERN WI.*

AS THE LONG WAVE STARTS TO CLOSE OFF ACROSS THE MIDWEST...THERE IS
EVIDENCE THAT A TROWAL TAKES SHAPE...AND A DEFORMATION FORMS OVER
THE NORTHERN AND CENTRAL PLAINS. THERE APPEARED TO BE ENOUGH LIFT
IN THE DENDRITIC GROWTH ZONE FOR AN ADDITIONAL STRIPE OF 4 TO 6
INCHES OF SNOW ACROSS NORTHEAST NE.

THE SURFACE AND MID LEVEL SYSTEMS WIND UP DURING DAY 2 ACROSS THE
UPPER MS VALLEY AND GREAT LAKES. IN THE WARM AIR ADVECTION PORTION
OF THE STORM...STRONG UPGLIDE LEADS TO LIFT ACROSS MUCH OF
NORTHERN AND CENTRAL MN...NORTHERN WI AND THE UP OF MI. AS THE
AXIS OF THE DEFORMATION ZONE BECOMES ORIENTED SOUTHWEST-NORTHWEST
*ON THE BACK SIDE OF THE SURFACE LOW...THE HEAVIEST SNOW WAS PLACED
HERE. AGAIN...MODEL SOUNDINGS SHOWED THAT THE BEST DENDRITIC ZONE
SHOULD OCCUR IN THE DEFORMATION ZONE ACROSS EAST CENTRAL MN INTO
NORTHERN WI. A LARGE SWATH OF 6 TO 12 INCHES OF SNOW WAS PLACED IN
THIS AREA DUE TO THE LIFT.* IT SHOULD BE NOTED THAT THE 12Z NAM AND
09Z SREF RUNS ACTUALLY HAD HIGHER SNOWFALL AMOUNTS (APPROACHING 20
INCHES) ACROSS NORTHERN WI. WHILE SNOW TO LIQUID RATIOS ARE
EXPECTED TO BE HIGH IN THE BEST LIFT (BETWEEN 12 AND 14:1)...THE
CONSENSUS QPF DID NOT SUPPORT SNOWFALL AMOUNTS THAT HIGH.


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1796957 said:


> What time is 21z?


Subtract 5 hours. So 1600 hours, or 4 PM.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1796957 said:


> What time is 21z?


4 pm........


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1796958 said:


> GFS drops.....NAM skyrockets.


Uhhh.... NAM on meteogram dropped??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1796962 said:


> Uhhh.... NAM on meteogram dropped??


I'm predicting the future.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1796960 said:


> Subtract 5 hours. So 1600 hours, or 4 PM.


K now I get it thanks


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1796964 said:


> I'm predicting the future.


Ohhhhh... gotcha... for next run?

Also my Hourly dropped to 12.9


----------



## qualitycut

The newer nam and gfs are both lower? If I am looking at it correctly


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1796969 said:


> The newer nam and gfs are both lower? If I am looking at it correctly


Yes... but I wouldn't hold onto anything until another run or two happens


----------



## Ranger620

Channel 5 guy just said 6" in the metro the heavy stuff 12" was gonna be hinkley to Duluth. Need to steel some of there snow


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Yahoo on 5 was real vague on totals 6" here 12+ up by hinkley Guess we'll just have to wait until 5:00


----------



## ryde307

Does anyone need salt? Still have a bunch. Would like to sell some. It's located in Hopkins.


----------



## OC&D

ryde307;1796973 said:


> Does anyone need salt? Still have a bunch. Would like to sell some. It's located in Hopkins.


My Dr. told me to cut down, sorry!

In all seriousness, I've given up on salting anything, but that might bite me on this storm.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Yuhas' official stance... "it's complicated"


----------



## unit28

guessing this will be a two fisted terroristic double low pressure storm....?:crying:


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1796977 said:


> guessing this will be a two fisted terroristic double low pressure storm....?:crying:


That sounds scary...


----------



## Ranger620

ryde307;1796973 said:


> Does anyone need salt? Still have a bunch. Would like to sell some. It's located in Hopkins.


I could maybe burn some up. All depends on ice a d temp. I have 10to tons left enough for one run. Pm me orice and quantity available.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1796978 said:


> That sounds scary...


I think he's talking the two fist looking things in the pic?


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1796962 said:


> Uhhh.... NAM on meteogram dropped??


Not much. QPF remains very high. If the rain is limited we are screwed. Nobody will pin point this one. I'm with lwnmrw from earlier today that we may wake up to snow on our doorstep.

On a good note, my oldest brother that hasn't plowed in 20 years said he is all in and will pick up his truck tomorrow afternoon.  Still haven't heard from brother #2. So I may have two rookies that haven't plowed since we had the old school westerns with the big sticks. They both more or less retired after the Halloween blizzard in 1991. We still have a lot of the same jobs so I'm sure the memories will come back from that storm.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1796975 said:


> Yuhas' official stance... "it's complicated"


Pretty much everyone is that way.

Either 3" or 23". That's what will happen.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

$43 for a headlight bulb for a Boss plow? At Carquest? Not even the dealer?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Not sure how it translates to snow yet but the GFS looks to be UP.


----------



## SnowGuy73

It sure doesn't feel like 44° outside


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1796983 said:


> Pretty much everyone is that way.
> 
> Either 3" or 23". That's what will happen.


That sounds like my forecast from a few weeks ago. It was dead on for my house 0".


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1796975 said:


> Yuhas' official stance... "it's complicated"


Why won't he show a forecasted snow map?


----------



## SSS Inc.

11 says 4-9". 

Not sure where they get all this. We are going to have a lot of rain if all we get is 4".


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1796990 said:


> 11 says 4-9".
> 
> Not sure where they get all this. We are going to have a lot of rain if all we get is 4".


Or they are not just looking at the gfs and nam. Their Microcast maybe. The amount of moisture predicted doesn't mean we are going to get it. Just saying.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ian says 6-10"


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1796984 said:


> $43 for a headlight bulb for a Boss plow? At Carquest? Not even the dealer?


Been awhile since I bought one, but I remember I was turned off by the price... I think it was a late 90's Chevy truck headlight bulb that will fit...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Which one of you are this guy that posted on NWS Facebook page.

Scott Mar******: 6 to 14 inches of snow. Does anyone really need to explain the travel impact?

Is that a knock on Novak. :laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1796991 said:


> Or they are not just looking at the gfs and nam. Their Microcast maybe. The amount of moisture predicted doesn't mean we are going to get it. Just saying.


You are preaching to the choir. I look at lots of models and they pretty much all have lots of moisture. I just don't see anything with 4" of snow without an .8"+ of rain to go with it. Their Microcast is just a blend of what they see on the models I would guess.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1796990 said:


> 11 says 4-9".
> 
> Not sure where they get all this. We are going to have a lot of rain if all we get is 4".


Looks like all the local yokels are putting temps much higher than the models... (11 had 42 and 41 I think) Could be part of it...


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1796996 said:


> Looks like all the local yokels are putting temps much higher than the models... (11 had 42 and 41 I think) Could be part of it...


That would make sense. Then we should get a ton of rain.....11's future radar kept the very heart of the metro in snow for almost the entire duration of the storm. I think they are affraid to commit to high totals which would be wise at this point. 4" or 14" doesn't make much difference to the general public.


----------



## qualitycut

Target .....


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1797001 said:


> Target .....


I miss my Target runs. Haven't been there in two months. :crying:


----------



## SSS Inc.

So the newest NAM, GFS and NWS are all at 11-12" on the meteogram. They are all on the same page I guess.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;1797006 said:


> So the newest NAM, GFS and NWS are all at 11-12" on the meteogram. They are all on the same page I guess.


if we get 11", might as well get 15". Anything over 12" we get extra for every inch.


----------



## TKLAWN

Hot off the press: Dr.Novak and "The Hammer".


----------



## SSS Inc.

NorthernProServ;1797009 said:


> if we get 11", ,might as well get 15". Anything over 12", we get extra for every inch.


This time of year everything is per push. If its one push with lots of snow then we will bill whatever we feel is fair for us.  Pretty loosy goosy . I just hope we get to everything at least once. :crying:


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1797011 said:


> Hot off the press: Dr.Novak and "The Hammer".


Someone needs to direct Bonnie McAuley-Anderson from NWS' facebook page over to Novak so she can get her travel impact map.


----------



## unit28

Snow will be heavy at times thursday night and friday with 1 to 2
inch per hour rates possible. Thundersnow cannot be ruled out...
Which would enhance the snowfall rates further. Total snow
accumulations of 6 to 14 inches are expected...with the heaviest
amounts along a line from from redwood falls and new ulm to
monticello and cambridge.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That is a HUGE precip shield on the NAM. WOW. 

The moisture ain't leaving, only hope now is that the wet bulb temps slide 100 miles north.


----------



## NorthernProServ




----------



## SSS Inc.

A 21 minute video. I can't do it. I've always liked Patrick Hammer though.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;1797017 said:


>


I don't believe it


----------



## skorum03

NorthernProServ;1797017 said:


>


Novak basically telling us to get the jars of vaseline out....


----------



## SSS Inc.

I just noticed all the tabs on the top of novaks computer screen are some of the same sites I go to.


----------



## unit28

oh boy........

arizona disturbance moved north into the wasatch system

and then.....there were two


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I've got shovelers, I've got drivers, I've got extra trucks.

Now to get organized, keep it flowing and pump $1,000's of dollars into a month that should have helped make up for this winter.


----------



## Ranger620

Thursday 2-4
Thursday night 4-8
Friday 3-5
Per nws for me


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1797026 said:


> I've got shovelers, I've got drivers, I've got extra trucks.
> 
> Now to get organized, keep it flowing and pump $1,000's of dollars into a month that should have helped make up for this winter.


All I have left to do is fill trucks and the skid. A shoveler would be nice but not necessary


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1797025 said:


> oh boy........
> 
> arizona disturbance moved north into the wasatch system
> 
> and then.....there were two


Doesn't sound good at all...


----------



## BossPlow614

I cant tell where the NW metro is in Nowack's map. Are we in the 12-16"?


----------



## skorum03

BossPlow614;1797033 said:


> I cant tell where the NW metro is in Nowack's map. Are we in the 12-16"?


If you're not you're very close to it.

I should go fill up my truck too.


----------



## unit28

gas is up btw......


----------



## skorum03

Almost every comment by Unit makes me nervous haha


----------



## Advantage

Ranger620;1796971 said:


> Channel 5 guy just said 6" in the metro the heavy stuff 12" was gonna be hinkley to Duluth. Need to steel some of there snow


You can have it! I don't want it.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Just made it through the whole video of Novak & Patrick


----------



## skorum03

The radar out in western minnesota is filling in. Whats that supposed to do?


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1797033 said:


> I cant tell where the NW metro is in Nowack's map. Are we in the 12-16"?


Its hard to tell but I think I see a dot for the twin cities in the 12-16". Looks like he has all of us in the "real" metro in that range.


----------



## Ranger620

Advantage;1797040 said:


> You can have it! I don't want it.


Probably shouldn't want it. Its gonna be wet and heavy


----------



## unit28

convective energy.....on it's way

you're safe if you're color blind...///kidding


----------



## skorum03

If we get 12-16 this will really suck. 

Got one shoveler on board


----------



## skorum03

skorum03;1797049 said:


> If we get 12-16 this will really suck.
> 
> Got one shoveler on board


And one is all I really need, but for this... maybe more...


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;1797049 said:


> If we get 12-16 this will really suck.
> 
> Got one shoveler on board


Start early and don't stop for anything but snacks.


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1797051 said:


> Start early and don't stop for anything but snacks.


I'm planning on starting immediately when the snow starts.

Lots of redbull


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1797044 said:


> The radar out in western minnesota is filling in. Whats that supposed to do?


It's SUPPOSED to stay out west / south.

Dry air over the Great Lakes / Canada to keep it at bay for tonight.


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;1797053 said:


> I'm planning on starting immediately when the snow starts.
> 
> Lots of redbull


Thats what we will do as well.

**Unless we all wake up and this thing is a bust. :laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

I hope I don't hate myself for leaving. Ocd I will owe you big time if we get dumped on.


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1797055 said:


> Thats what we will do as well.
> 
> **Unless we all wake up and this thing is a bust. :laughing:


I'm worried about keeping up between 12 and 7am, so everything ins't a disaster by morning.


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;1797058 said:


> I'm worried about keeping up between 12 and 7am, so everything ins't a disaster by morning.


Same here...


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1797054 said:


> It's SUPPOSED to stay out west / south.
> 
> Dry air over the Great Lakes / Canada to keep it at bay for tonight.


Looks like its going north


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1797058 said:


> I'm worried about keeping up between 12 and 7am, so everything ins't a disaster by morning.


That's going to be the problem. I already have an email into the school district to see what protocol is going to be.

One aspect I don't want to put 20 hours into the district, just to have them cancel school when we could have spent that 20 hours someplace else.

At the same time, I would imagine I should spend 20 hours at the district to get whatever I can off of the parking lots instead of waiting for 18".


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1797058 said:


> I'm worried about keeping up between 12 and 7am, so everything ins't a disaster by morning.


I we do get say 8-10" by morning I will be satisfied if no lot has more than 4" on it. People can deal with that. Part of me thinks 14" would be better because maybe everything would just shut down, especially since its Friday. That might be crazy talk though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1797060 said:


> Looks like its going north


Yes, tonight's moisture is supposed to stay west and south of the cities, which would mean the stuff to the south, will go north, but stay west of the cities.

Then towards morning it's supposed to start sliding this way, hence the reason we all have 20-30% chance of something tonight.


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1797062 said:


> I we do get say 8-10" by morning I will be satisfied if no lot has more than 4" on it. People can deal with that. Part of me thinks 14" would be better because maybe everything would just shut down, especially since its Friday. That might be crazy talk though.


We are referring to Friday morning correct? :waving:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hey, the weather channel has us in the 50's all next week.


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1797064 said:


> We are referring to Friday morning correct? :waving:


Yes, sorry to scare ya.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1797065 said:


> Hey, the weather channel has us in the 50's all next week.


NWS has 57 for me next Wednesday.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1797068 said:


> NWS has 57 for me next Wednesday.


It sure looks like we will jump right into Spring next week. This snow should all be gone by mid week.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Did anyone see anything from that line that just went over the cities?? Medium green, all of it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1797071 said:


> Did anyone see anything from that line that just went over the cities?? Medium green, all of it.


Nothing here......


----------



## olsonbro

LwnmwrMan22;1797071 said:


> Did anyone see anything from that line that just went over the cities?? Medium green, all of it.


Not a drop here in vadnais


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1797071 said:


> Did anyone see anything from that line that just went over the cities?? Medium green, all of it.


Nothing but clouds here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

1-2, 3-7, 3-5.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That's the saturation NWS said needed to be done, before we see any accumulation.

Hopefully the lower levels stay dry for a while.


----------



## qualitycut

What's going to happen is my flight will get canceled tomorrow now


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1797078 said:


> What's going to happen is my flight will get canceled tomorrow now


That's hilarious!


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm already tired and it hasn't even started snowing....


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1797070 said:


> It sure looks like we will jump right into Spring next week. This snow should all be gone by mid week.


I saw a lot more open ground today compared to 3 days ago.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Here is what pickle thinks..


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1797083 said:


> I saw a lot more open ground today compared to 3 days ago.


Yeah my shaded backyard fire pit is all uncovered now


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1797083 said:


> I saw a lot more open ground today compared to 3 days ago.


Yup..........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

HEY!!!! My Friday totals dropped... only 3-5 now on Friday, except for the circle all the way around me, still 3-7.

2-4, 5-9, 3-5(7) for a grand hourly total of????? WOOHOOO!!! I'm down to 14.5". That would put me at 77.5", 2.5" away from 80. 

The way my winter has gone, NWS official will be 1.4".


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1797088 said:


> Here is what pickle thinks..


I would do something naughty to her if she's right


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1797088 said:


> Here is what pickle thinks..


I like the looks of that!


----------



## qualitycut

Less than 1 3-7 2-5


----------



## unit28

Warning zone will shrink now


----------



## Ranger620

I'm 2-4, 4-8, 3-5


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1797078 said:


> What's going to happen is my flight will get canceled tomorrow now


I would take that over staying home voluntarily and the storm misses us.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1797093 said:


> I would do something naughty to her if she's right


I would anyway!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1797094 said:


> I like the looks of that!


As do I, all things considered.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1797083 said:


> I saw a lot more open ground today compared to 3 days ago.


Me too. I still have half an ice rink perfect for boot hockey though. Considering I have 14" of ice on the low side of the rink I can see why its still there.


----------



## qualitycut

Let me know what the other locals say if ya could
Please.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1797102 said:


> Let me know what the other locals say if ya could
> Please.


Ill post what I see.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1797105 said:


> Ill post what I see.


And I'll mock it when he does. :waving:


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1797093 said:


> I would do something naughty to her if she's right


Totally...


----------



## unit28

Rain snow mix all three now.
Totals may drop more?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1797105 said:


> Ill post what I see.


Yeah baby!

EDIT: Wtf? This was supposed to go on the post where he said he would anyway!


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1797096 said:


> Warning zone will shrink now


So cryptic...


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1797108 said:


> Rain snow mix all three now.
> Totals may drop more?


Interesting...


----------



## TKLAWN

cbservicesllc;1797110 said:


> So cryptic...


I'm really starting to hate that damn Easter bunny!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1797109 said:


> Yeah baby!
> 
> EDIT: Wtf? This was supposed to go on the post where he said he would anyway!


Huh?.........


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1797113 said:


> I'm really starting to hate that damn Easter bunny!


He brings me things.. Like candy, and toys!


----------



## Polarismalibu

I'm at 10-14" of concrete snow. Should be fun!


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1797117 said:


>


That GFS one seems way off.

Edit: The euro seems wrong too. I guess its all how much snow and how much rain. Who would have thought.


----------



## unit28

TKLAWN;1797113 said:


> I'm really starting to hate that damn Easter bunny!


If I wrote it all down it'd suck.

The 24 hr mark if you can decipher it.

http://mp1.met.psu.edu/~fxg1/extcomploop0z.html


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1797119 said:


> That GFS one seems way off.
> 
> Edit: The euro seems wrong too. I guess its all how much snow and how much rain. Who would have thought.


Not sure....


----------



## Ranger620

Bossplow614, Long time ago you asked about the theater (showplace16). Who plows it. Remember?? I said they change vendors as fast as they bid them. Reliacor plowed them for most of the winter. I thought they did a purty good job. Month an a half ago a new (different) tractor has been sitting on the property. It looks like they changed vendors, although I cant be certain they changed but there tractor had there name on it so did there trucks. Last 2-3 plows never saw anything with there name on it including the tractor


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;1797121 said:


> Not sure....


Trendind towards my forecast totals?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1797100 said:


> As do I, all things considered.


only thing with them last may is they had 2.4 here and we got 18


----------



## Deershack

Wondering if the guy who called me in Feb wanting me to run his skid for the rest of the season and then never called back is chewing on his nails watching the forecasts.


----------



## BossPlow614

Ranger620;1797122 said:


> Bossplow614, Long time ago you asked about the theater (showplace16). Who plows it. Remember?? I said they change vendors as fast as they bid them. Reliacor plowed them for most of the winter. I thought they did a purty good job. Month an a half ago a new (different) tractor has been sitting on the property. It looks like they changed vendors, although I cant be certain they changed but there tractor had there name on it so did there trucks. Last 2-3 plows never saw anything with there name on it including the tractor


Interesting. Maybe the like to play musical contractors.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1797078 said:


> What's going to happen is my flight will get canceled tomorrow now


That would be my luck


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1797119 said:


> That GFS one seems way off.
> 
> Edit: The euro seems wrong too. I guess its all how much snow and how much rain. Who would have thought.


they don't seem too far apart down here


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1797114 said:


> Huh?.........


I meant to say "Yeah Baby!" to reply to your comment on doing naughty things regardless...


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1797117 said:


>


I've always like Europe...


----------



## Ranger620

BossPlow614;1797126 said:


> Interesting. Maybe the like to play musical contractors.


One can only guess on whats going on over there


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

BossPlow614;1797126 said:


> Interesting. Maybe the like to play musical contractors.


Last year maybe the year before whoever was doing it has some old 2wd tractors with some old westerns and Meyers on them. Never saw them plowing but thought it would be interesting to watch


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1797128 said:


> they don't seem too far apart down here


South and SE seem close but in the metro it seems way off unless it will be predominately rain. Take the GFS.....Last run had 1.25" of liquid minus 5" of snow @ 10:1 would leave 3/4" of rain. I haven't seen anyone figuring that much rain into their forecast. Thats all I was looking at. Same thing for the Ecmwf.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1797122 said:


> Bossplow614, Long time ago you asked about the theater (showplace16). Who plows it. Remember?? I said they change vendors as fast as they bid them. Reliacor plowed them for most of the winter. I thought they did a purty good job. Month an a half ago a new (different) tractor has been sitting on the property. It looks like they changed vendors, although I cant be certain they changed but there tractor had there name on it so did there trucks. Last 2-3 plows never saw anything with there name on it including the tractor


Ye same with the one by me, its got one of the nationals running it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Quality - 

If your flight gets canceled, we can switch trucks. Your customers will think your buddy is plowing, and you'll have it all taken care of.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1797136 said:


> Quality -
> 
> If your flight gets canceled, we can switch trucks. Your customers will think your buddy is plowing, and you'll have it all taken care of.


Been trying to text you back and something not working. Wasn't ignoring ya....


----------



## Green Grass

Fen microwave!! $400 for a new one.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1797138 said:


> Fen microwave!! $400 for a new one.


That's too much. Keep looking.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1797136 said:


> Quality -
> 
> If your flight gets canceled, we can switch trucks. Your customers will think your buddy is plowing, and you'll have it all taken care of.


I will be at the Kod then


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1797137 said:


> Been trying to text you back and something not working. Wasn't ignoring ya....


I'll send ya one again.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Quality, When are you leaving?

Kmsp...

We still have to watch out for light freezing precip /rain or
sleet/ for a few hours tomorrow morning. Fortunately...the
surface temp will struggle to reach 32 with the cloud cover in
place tonight and might end up 33-35 while the light precip falls.
That being said...we aren`t expecting much precip until late in
the afternoon...but especially tomorrow evening. We think the
morning commute will have minimal impacts...with a significant
jump in impacts due to low ceilings and potentially low vis and
accumulating snow depending on how quick the change over happens.
the friday morning commute will be terrible for aviation.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1797142 said:


> Quality, When are you leaving?
> 
> Kmsp...
> 
> We still have to watch out for light freezing precip /rain or
> sleet/ for a few hours tomorrow morning. Fortunately...the
> surface temp will struggle to reach 32 with the cloud cover in
> place tonight and might end up 33-35 while the light precip falls.
> That being said...we aren`t expecting much precip until late in
> the afternoon...but especially tomorrow evening. We think the
> morning commute will have minimal impacts...with a significant
> jump in impacts due to low ceilings and potentially low vis and
> accumulating snow depending on how quick the change over happens.
> the friday morning commute will be terrible for aviation.


Good thing I leave Thursday


----------



## Ranger620

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1797132 said:


> Last year maybe the year before whoever was doing it has some old 2wd tractors with some old westerns and Meyers on them. Never saw them plowing but thought it would be interesting to watch


I plow a couple lots next door. Although I never stopped and watched they seemed to do a decent job. They also showed up with a couple of trucks too. I bid it one year (just stopped in and asked to bid) never got a call. I always thought they were always looking for the next cheapest guy but the reliacor cant be cheap there a larger company?? Its just a revolving door over there.


----------



## SSS Inc.

New NAM isn't letting up on precip totals.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1797145 said:


> I plow a couple lots next door. Although I never stopped and watched they seemed to do a decent job. They also showed up with a couple of trucks too. I bid it one year (just stopped in and asked to bid) never got a call. I always thought they were always looking for the next cheapest guy but the reliacor cant be cheap there a larger company?? Its just a revolving door over there.


I think franado and sons runs it. Would explain the revolving door


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1797147 said:


> I think franado and sons runs it. Would explain the revolving door


Never had any experience with them. Franado and sons run the theater?? They cheap? Don't pay? or whats there deal??


----------



## SSS Inc.

So the NAM seems to have a change over to all snow around 6-8p.m. with 10" or more to follow. I think........looking at the precip maps and expected precip type.


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;1797148 said:


> Never had any experience with them. Franado and sons run the theater?? They cheap? Don't pay? or whats there deal??


The correct name is Ferrandino and Son and if you believe what you read they're crooks. Enter their name into Google and the whole first page is filled with posts from people who are owed money.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1797148 said:


> Never had any experience with them. Franado and sons run the theater?? They cheap? Don't pay? or whats there deal??


Yea you can read for hours on them on plow and lawn site. Slow or don't pay.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1797150 said:


> The correct name is Ferrandino and Son and if you believe what you read they're crooks. Enter their name into Google and the whole first page is filled with posts from people who are owed money.


Yea that's it I new I was close but missing part of it


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1797152 said:


> Yea that's it I new I was close but missing part of it


Ferrandino and Son....the name sounds honest. Forgetaboutit.


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;1797150 said:


> The correct name is Ferrandino and Son and if you believe what you read they're crooks. Enter their name into Google and the whole first page is filled with posts from people who are owed money.


I looked up the movie theater they are owned by Wanda group out of Beijing. Just aquired in 2012, before that they were us owned. So I assume Fernando is a property maintenance group? If so why would relicor sub from them?? Maybe Im lost here. When it comes to subbing I bow out don't pay attention so Im way behind.


----------



## OC&D

Is anyone setting their alarms for tonight?

I don't think I am, so I'll have another beer.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1797155 said:


> Is anyone setting their alarms for tonight?
> 
> I don't think I am, so I'll have another beer.


I'm not. Told the wife she has to take the kids in the AM.....I am sleeping in. 

How is the Maple ceiling coming? Makes me want to build something again.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1797155 said:


> Is anyone setting their alarms for tonight?
> 
> I don't think I am, so I'll have another beer.


What kind of beer?


----------



## SSS Inc.

New weather story.


----------



## NorthernProServ




----------



## Ranger620

OC&D;1797155 said:


> Is anyone setting their alarms for tonight?
> 
> I don't think I am, so I'll have another beer.


Not me. going to bed now and sleeping in followed by a nap in the late afternoon


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;1797154 said:


> I looked up the movie theater they are owned by Wanda group out of Beijing. Just aquired in 2012, before that they were us owned. So I assume Fernando is a property maintenance group? If so why would relicor sub from them?? Maybe Im lost here. When it comes to subbing I bow out don't pay attention so Im way behind.


There are large plowing companies that are willing to work for management companies. They must be getting their numbers otherwise I don't see why'd they'd do it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I see Novak is trying to drum up business tonight.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1797156 said:


> I'm not. Told the wife she has to take the kids in the AM.....I am sleeping in.
> 
> How is the Maple ceiling coming? Makes me want to build something again.


Pretty decent. I'm cheating a little by building all of my box beams and sheet rocking the rectangles. I didn't feel like taping a bunch of seams on the ceiling. I've got all of the box beams built now and the sheetrock is up. I just have a couple more coats of mud on the screws and I can prime, paint, and start the arduous task of coping a ton of crown.

Then I get to start on the wainscoting! If you're bored, I'm sure I could find something for you to do! 

EDTA: One minor setback was punching a hole through my thumbnail yesterday when my framing nailer bounced and I put one of the spikes of the "foot" right through my nail. It's a little sore now.


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1797157 said:


> What kind of beer?


Summit Saga.


----------



## BossPlow614

"I have to drive to Duluth tomorrow. It looks like highway 23 will be the Eye of the Storm."

From Nowack's page. Wtf. I dont understand why people post on a page when they have nothing to offer other than something like above.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1797162 said:


> There are large plowing companies that are willing to work for management companies. They must be getting their numbers otherwise I don't see why'd they'd do it.


Volume... if they can get it nationally, even if they take a hit in a whole region, they'll take it... then hey, as long as we're here, we'll grab this one and fill time... etc...


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1797162 said:


> There are large plowing companies that are willing to work for management companies. They must be getting their numbers otherwise I don't see why'd they'd do it.


I posted what they were paying for the one by my house and a few guys said it was fair besides the salt


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1797164 said:


> Pretty decent. I'm cheating a little by building all of my box beams and sheet rocking the rectangles. I didn't feel like taping a bunch of seams on the ceiling. I've got all of the box beams built now and the sheetrock is up. I just have a couple more coats of mud on the screws and I can prime, paint, and start the arduous task of coping a ton of crown.
> 
> Then I get to start on the wainscoting! If you're bored, I'm sure I could find something for you to do!


Sounds like it will look great when its done. As far as being bored, I dream about that sometimes. I do find it relaxing helping other people with their projects but now is go time for me.

Post a couple pictures when you're done.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1797168 said:


> I posted what they were paying for the one by my house and a few guys said it was fair besides the salt


Ok I got it now. Im blonde and polish so it takes me a bit sometimes. You were talking about the amc by your house and was asked by Fernando company to plow which means all amc's are most likely held by them.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NAM went down to 6 inches, but precip is UP to 2 INCHES!

Boy I hope I'm on the right side of the rain/snow line for a chunk of time...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1797172 said:


> NAM went down to 6 inches, but precip is UP to 2 INCHES!
> 
> Boy I hope I'm on the right side of the rain/snow line for a chunk of time...


So what's up with all the changes all of a sudden, it was fairly consistent earlier wasn't it?


----------



## SSS Inc.

NWS is starting to confuse me. They put out the new map but then my totals go up an inch during the duration of the event.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1797170 said:


> Sounds like it will look great when its done. As far as being bored, I dream about that sometimes. I do find it relaxing helping other people with their projects but now is go time for me.
> 
> Post a couple pictures when you're done.


I'll do that. I actually have some videos and photos of several projects I've done that you might enjoy if you like to build stuff. For instance, this was the completed framing for a plaster dome ceiling in my living room. The dome is about 13' in diameter but only projects up about 12".


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1797173 said:


> So what's up with all the changes all of a sudden, it was fairly consistent earlier wasn't it?


They are all messing with the rain snow line. The new NAM on the meteogram doesnt have it snowing until 2 a.m. tomorrow night. Another source showed the nam with all snow at about 7 or 8 p.m meaning a lot more snow.

We will all be on here tomorrow chatting about who has snow and who has rain.....or it will be all snow and we will break records.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1797173 said:


> So what's up with all the changes all of a sudden, it was fairly consistent earlier wasn't it?


I have no clue... I'm guessing temps or something... NWS weather story has shifted the heaviest north and west just a little bit...


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1797176 said:


> or it will be all snow and we will break records.


There are records I wouldn't mind breaking, but none of them relate to snow. :crying:


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1797175 said:


> I'll do that. I actually have some videos and photos of several projects I've done that you might enjoy if you like to build stuff. For instance, this was the completed framing for a plaster dome ceiling in my living room. The dome is about 13' in diameter but only projects up about 12".


WOW. That's pretty cool, almost hate to see it covered up. It sounds like you're doing everything I wanted to do in our house but gave into the time crunch problem I had and reverted back to typical building practices.

NICE WORK!


----------



## cbservicesllc

OC&D;1797175 said:


> I'll do that. I actually have some videos and photos of several projects I've done that you might enjoy if you like to build stuff. For instance, this was the completed framing for a plaster dome ceiling in my living room. The dome is about 13' in diameter but only projects up about 12".


Wow, that's some craftsmanship! I wouldn't even know how to start that!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

cbservicesllc;1797180 said:


> Wow, that's some craftsmanship! I wouldn't even know how to start that!


Find center


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1797176 said:


> They are all messing with the rain snow line. The new NAM on the meteogram doesnt have it snowing until 2 a.m. tomorrow night. Another source showed the nam with all snow at about 7 or 8 p.m meaning a lot more snow.
> 
> We will all be on here tomorrow chatting about who has snow and who has rain.....or it will be all snow and we will break records.


Ian said 8 ch5 had like 4-6


----------



## OC&D

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1797181 said:


> Find center


Yep!


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1797182 said:


> Ian said 8 ch5 had like 4-6


So have you decided if you're going to go or not?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1797182 said:


> Ian said 8 ch5 had like 4-6


Still too much. I hope this isn't the classic back off the totals only to get nailed.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1797179 said:


> WOW. That's pretty cool, almost hate to see it covered up. It sounds like you're doing everything I wanted to do in our house but gave into the time crunch problem I had and reverted back to typical building practices.
> 
> NICE WORK!


There is no limit to what I _want_ to do, space, time, and money limits me, and that pisses me off! 

It's funny you say that, because the coffered ceiling I'm building right now originally was going to be far more intricate than it will turn out to be. Oh well.



cbservicesllc;1797180 said:


> Wow, that's some craftsmanship! I wouldn't even know how to start that!


Thank you.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Channel 4&11 show it done by 6-7 Friday morning


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1797185 said:


> Still too much. I hope this isn't the classic back off the totals only to get nailed.


That would be no good at all...


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1797187 said:


> Channel 4&11 show it done by 6-7 Friday morning


And Laura still showed 4-9 for the metro


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1797187 said:


> Channel 4&11 show it done by 6-7 Friday morning


Nothing surprised me tonight except this. It sure looks like more of a noon ending to me. (which I would prefer)

New GFS is way up on moisture too. A lot of which comes after 9p.m tomorrow.


----------



## BossPlow614

jimslawnsnow;1797187 said:


> Channel 4&11 show it done by 6-7 Friday morning


That is not what I wanted. I was happy with it going until the afternoon, that way people wont be angry/calling when it's sunny at 9am and there is 6" in the lot/driveway.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1797191 said:


> Nothing surprised me tonight except this. It sure looks like more of a noon ending to me. (which I would prefer)


Same here! Easier to say "it's not done snowing, that's why we're not done yet!"


----------



## OC&D

BossPlow614;1797192 said:


> That is not what I wanted. I was happy with it going until the afternoon, that way people wont be angry/calling when it's sunny at 9am and there is 6" in the lot/driveway.


Hopefully it's _only_ 6" and not 16".


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1797193 said:


> Same here! Easier to say "it's not done snowing, that's why we're not done yet!"


Well the NAM and GFS aren't saying that and usually one of them is right in there as being accurate.

GFS almost 1.5" of liquid to work with.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1797191 said:


> Nothing surprised me tonight except this. It sure looks like more of a noon ending to me. (which I would prefer)
> 
> New GFS is way up on moisture too. A lot of which comes after 9p.m tomorrow.


That's what NWS shows too. But the locals have been moving up the time to end early


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1797195 said:


> Well the NAM and GFS aren't saying that and usually one of them is right in there as being accurate.
> 
> *GFS almost 1.5" of liquid to work with.*


Saw that.... yikes...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

BossPlow614;1797192 said:


> That is not what I wanted. I was happy with it going until the afternoon, that way people wont be angry/calling when it's sunny at 9am and there is 6" in the lot/driveway.


Depending on what you get most won't say much since they know its going to be 50 some in a few days.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1797195 said:


> Well the NAM and GFS aren't saying that and usually one of them is right in there as being accurate.
> 
> GFS almost 1.5" of liquid to work with.


So what are those 2 channels using?


----------



## BossPlow614

OC&D;1797194 said:


> Hopefully it's _only_ 6" and not 16".


It'd be 6" because we already ran through everything once by that point  I'm prepared for a big storm of 30+ hrs of plowing from tmrw evening through late Friday night. That storm over the 20th of Feb was about 32.5 hrs with taking on some extra stuff (approx 4 extra hours) for a friend that was in FL. Might as well end the season with a banger.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1797199 said:


> So what are those 2 channels using?


Super secret technology that only them and novak know about.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1797184 said:


> So have you decided if you're going to go or not?


Yea I am, you still got those? Just hit them quick the first time. If not let me know.


----------



## OC&D

BossPlow614;1797201 said:


> Might as well end the season with a banger.


That sounds perfect, though I think we differ on the definition of a "banger."


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1797202 said:


> Super secret technology that only them and novak know about.


Nice.......


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1797203 said:


> Yea I am, you still got those? Just hit them quick the first time. If not let me know.


I got it handled! It just sounded at one point that you were still on the fence if you were leaving or not.


----------



## OC&D

BossPlow614;1797201 said:


> It'd be 6" because we already ran through everything once by that point  I'm prepared for a big storm of 30+ hrs of plowing from tmrw evening through late Friday night. That storm over the 20th of Feb was about 32.5 hrs with taking on some extra stuff (approx 4 extra hours) for a friend that was in FL. Might as well end the season with a banger.


And that sounds like me this time......_here's looking at you, Quality!_


----------



## cbservicesllc

OC&D;1797204 said:


> That sounds perfect, though I think we differ on the definition of a "banger."


:laughing:


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1797202 said:


> Super secret technology that only them and novak know about.


A blanket?


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1797206 said:


> I got it handled! It just sounded at one point that you were still on the fence if you were leaving or not.


Thanks and now I know what kind of beer you drink. 
Just printed my boarding pass.


----------



## SSS Inc.

So before I call it a night I have been looking at the new gfs and nam and the precip totals sure seem centered on the metro and a little SE. If the whole storm will shift to the SE like these two models have suggested on this last run I would think we would be in the more snow area than the more rain area. If this holds true overnight and tomorrow it should be interesting to see what falls from the sky first. 

If totals across the board were lowered I would understand but some of the bullesye totals to the west don't make since from these two model's perspective because they just don't have the QPF to the west to make that much snow. 

0" or 14"??????????


----------



## Drakeslayer

OC&D;1797207 said:


> And that sounds like me this time......_here's looking at you, Quality!_


Awwww Snap!


----------



## BossPlow614

OC&D;1797207 said:


> And that sounds like me this time......_here's looking at you, Quality!_


Except I'm still impatiently waiting to get paid from him! :realmad: says he hasn't been paid by the clients yet...yeah ...right.  I pay my subs within a week if not same day/next day.


----------



## OC&D

;1797210 said:


> Thanks and now I know what kind of beer you drink.
> Just printed my boarding pass.


In a pinch I'll drink anything! 

In 24 hours I might be cursing your name, but I'll handle it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1797209 said:


> A blanket?


Don't forget the Nuk.(pacifier)

Nukie, blankie. Is that Paul Allen's line??


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1797214 said:


> In a pinch I'll drink anything! :drink up:
> 
> In 24 hours I might be cursing your name, but I'll handle it.


And with that quality is just a number now. ;1797210:crying:


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1797211 said:


> So before I call it a night I have been looking at the new gfs and nam and the precip totals sure seem centered on the metro and a little SE. If the whole storm will shift to the SE like these two models have suggested on this last run I would think we would be in the more snow area than the more rain area. If this holds true overnight and tomorrow it should be interesting to see what falls from the sky first.
> 
> If totals across the board were lowered I would understand but some of the bullesye totals to the west don't make since from these two model's perspective because they just don't have the QPF to the west to make that much snow.
> 
> 0" or 14"??????????


At least I'm not the only one confused...


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1797207 said:


> And that sounds like me this time......_here's looking at you, Quality!_


Hey mine shouldn't add more than 1-1.5


----------



## OC&D

BossPlow614;1797213 said:


> Except I'm still impatiently waiting to get paid from him! :realmad: says he hasn't been paid by the clients yet...yeah ...right.  I pay my subs within a week if not same day/next day.


Yeah, that's not a problem with the big Q. You need to pick better friends!


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1797139 said:


> That's too much. Keep looking.


Stainless steel to match the other appliances and I had to sand a 1/4" from the cabinet!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Man... big storms down in Kansas and Missouri


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1797219 said:


> Hey mine shouldn't add more than 1-1.5


:laughing: I'm just give you *****.


----------



## skorum03

cbservicesllc;1797222 said:


> Man... big storms down in Kansas and Missouri


Tomorrow they'll be saying, man big storm in minnesota and wisconsin


----------



## OC&D

My wife has begun hiding beers in the fridge from me. I'm not sure how I feel about that.

I mean, that's something I would do.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1797217 said:


> At least I'm not the only one confused...


Nope, you're not. I think we all will be panicking tomorrow morning. I have a weird feeling about it. Remember, the local news doesn't want to look like a bunch of idiots so its much better to downgrade a bit the night before and bump it up if need be right before the thing hits.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1797215 said:


> Don't forget the Nuk.(pacifier)
> 
> Nukie, blankie. Is that Paul Allen's line??


No, Novak said a blanket of 10-16" on facebook for MSP.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1797221 said:


> Stainless steel to match the other appliances and I had to sand a 1/4" from the cabinet!


You've got to do it right.


----------



## OC&D

Where the heck is Lwnmwr?

*And Hamel for that matter?!?!? I wonder if he got his hand slapped at work for posting or something.....


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1797229 said:


> Where the heck is Lwnmwr?
> 
> *And Hamel for that matter?!?!? I wonder if he got his hand slapped at work for posting or something.....


Either sleeping before his 80 hour shift or out pre plowing


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1797227 said:


> No, Novak said a blanket of 10-16" on facebook for MSP.


I get it now. I was picturing all of them in the corner of the studio crying not sure what to do. My bad. :laughing:


----------



## Drakeslayer

OC&D;1797225 said:


> My wife has begun hiding beers in the fridge from me. I'm not sure how I feel about that.
> 
> I mean, that's something I would do.....


I'd be pissed if I were you since it ain't supposed to snow for 22 hours.


----------



## OC&D

Drakeslayer;1797232 said:


> I'd be pissed if I were you since it ain't supposed to snow for 22 hours.


Nah, I'll end the season with a banger!!!!! :laughing:


----------



## Polarismalibu

Plows are on ready to rock. Hopefully I'll sleep in right until it snows. Staying at a buddy's in forest lake tonight so I should be able to sleep in sense we will be out in the shop late.


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1797230 said:


> Either sleeping before his 80 hour shift or out pre plowing


Pre plowing ... :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:

And I've noticed every news forecaster downplayed the totals, and I think even as it's happening, they'll keep them low until Friday night when on the newscast they'll say on 11 "wow, tske a look at these totals, Champlin with 14", Ramsey with 15". Then on ch 4 "lets check with our weather watcher network, a new watcher that goes by the name of LwnMwrMan22 reporting close to 24" of snow in just forest lake/north branch/chisago." :laughing:


----------



## Drakeslayer

Polarismalibu;1797234 said:


> Plows are on ready to rock. Hopefully I'll sleep in right until it snows. Staying at a buddy's in forest lake tonight so I should be able to sleep in sense we will be out in the shop late.


Lwnmwrman's?


----------



## OC&D

Drakeslayer;1797236 said:


> Lwnmwrman's?


Nah, he's in Stacy.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;1797236 said:


> Lwnmwrman's?


No lol but I am helping him out so I figured I might as well just stay up here sense I was here already


----------



## OC&D

I decided to wait until after this storm to do invoices. At this point I'm sort of hoping I regret that decision.


----------



## cbservicesllc

New GFS comes in right along with the last run on the meteogram... 9 inches at MSP at 11:1


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1797244 said:


> New GFS comes in right along with the last run on the meteogram... 9 inches at MSP at 11:1


Well that's better than the 14 or whatever earlier today. Keep dropping!


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;1797177 said:


> I have no clue... I'm guessing temps or something... NWS weather story has shifted the heaviest north and west just a little bit...


It's the convective energy I posted yesterday.....on It's way.


----------



## unit28

Still 37f
With forcast of 33f


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1797247 said:


> Still 37f
> With forcast of 33f


Yeah, 39 here... interesting... I'm going to have to look up this convective energy thing... Thanks for the easter egg :salute:


----------



## cbservicesllc

Tonight and Thursday night got changed to rain/snow mix for me now... so now everything is mix... low for tonight upped to 34 as well


----------



## SnowGuy73

39° cloudy calm. 

05:26


----------



## SnowGuy73

3-7 tonight and 2-4 Friday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm down to 10" on the hourly.

My main time frame, 1 am to 6 am went from 5.1" last night to 2.4" now.

Today went from 2-4" to less than one.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1797258 said:


> I'm down to 10" on the hourly.
> 
> My main time frame, 1 am to 6 am went from 5.1" last night to 2.4" now.
> 
> Today went from 2-4" to less than one.


Similar here, wonderful timing.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drizzle here now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

National Weather Service says a wrench has been thrown in.

We may still see 6-12", but now there's a chance we may only see 1/2 of that "at best".


----------



## qualitycut

Good luck boys hope it misses


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1797261 said:


> National Weather Service says a wrench has been thrown in.
> 
> We may still see 6-12", but now there's a chance we may only see 1/2 of that "at best".


What's the wrench?

Bust...?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

An interesting storm still on tap to impact the central conus today
into friday...though with a very interesting and incredibly
frustrating wrench thrown by the 03.00 ecmwf. no huge changes were
made to the grids tonight...with main changes to decrease snow
amounts a little and slow down the transition to snow across ern
areas tonight.

It was
decided by our neighbors and the wpc qpf/winter weather desk to
favor this forecast toward a gem/gfs blend to maintain forecast
continuity. model solutions that were not heavy influences were the
nam...and its hard to believe we are saying this...the ecmwf. the
nam was written off as being an outlier in the too deep/strong/slow
department...while the ecmwf went the other direction and is an
outlier in the too shallow/weak/fast department.

The models maintain
good agreement with the evolution of the system through 00z
friday...but it is between 00z and 06z fri where differences begin
to show up. By 6z fri...the ecmwf is running a jet streak around the
base of the srn trough...with the jet to the east side of the trough
about 20 kts stronger than the gfs at the same time. Because of
that...the ecmwf maintains an open/more progressive wave across the
mpx area...whereas the gfs still is able to close off an h5 low. *how
things evolve in this 6 hour period will go a long way in to
determining whether our current forecast of 6-12 inches in the
warning pans out...or if it ends up being about half of that at
best.*

.but a fairly stout warm nose between h85 and
h75 still looks to bring a mixed bag of precip to areas east of a
new ulm/wrn twin cities/cambridge line. The evolution of this warm
nose was based on the gfs...as the nam is too warm when compared to
the rest of the model solutions.

As for those snow accumulations...because we stuck close to the gfs
solution to maintain forecast continuity...the snow amounts and
locations for the heaviest snow band changed little...with amounts
knocked down by about an inch...with most of that lost at the
beginning and end of the event with with slight changes in onset and
departure of snow.

I tried to pull out some of the highlights of the forecast discussion, then highlight the highlights, and ultimately highlighted the highlighted highlight.

They are talking about a wet bulb moving in. Just barely over the cities. Greenery might have heavy snow, and MNPLOWCO might have drizzle, along with the rest of us.

It sounds like things shifted west a bit more, as they added counties to the west to the warning. They said they didn't take counties away in the SE, because things weren't forecast to transition over to snow until late this evening, so they had time, they didn't want to take away the warning, just to possibly add it later.

The thing that struck me, is they stuck with the GFS, even though they've been touting the European this whole time. Then as I highlighted, since the European model has changed, they are sticking with the GFS to maintain the forecast. So for you guys that are stock market people, they are being bullish about the forecast.

Remember last night when I talked about how big of a precip shield the NAM was?? They decided to forego the NAM because it was too big and too slow.

Basically, to me they are saying they are too strong in the forecast.


----------



## skorum03

Down to 6.9 on hourly. 

But daily totals have gone up. 
3-5(from 2-4)
3-5


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1797262 said:


> Good luck boys hope it misses


Safe travels Andy!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Lynch on wcco says were on track for the biggest April snow storm in 30+ years......


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1797267 said:


> Lynch on wcco says were on track for the biggest April snow storm in 30+ years......


Hes wrong!


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1797267 said:


> Lynch on wcco says were on track for the biggest April snow storm in 30+ years......


Wouldn't we Need at least 20" for that?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1797268 said:


> Hes wrong!


I'm hoping so as well.


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1797269 said:


> Wouldn't we Need at least 20" for that?


I don't know, he didn't say.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I was very surprised to wake up and see 39°, I'm in Chanhassen now at at 36°.


----------



## skorum03

Light snow here. Mixed with sleet


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1797273 said:


> Light snow here. Mixed with sleet


Not fun!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/displayMod.php?var=ruc_sfc_prcp&loop=loopall&hours=

Ummmm.... The RAP has 80% of it to the west of the cities. Not much to the west, but to the west.

It also shows 80% out of here by 7 pm tonight, at least for this first wave of heavy moisture.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu is still at 8.9" for me.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1797275 said:


> http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/displayMod.php?var=ruc_sfc_prcp&loop=loopall&hours=
> 
> Ummmm.... The RAP has 80% of it to the west of the cities. Not much to the west, but to the west.
> 
> It also shows 80% out of here by 7 pm tonight, at least for this first wave of heavy moisture.


Bust bust bust


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1797275 said:


> http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/displayMod.php?var=ruc_sfc_prcp&loop=loopall&hours=
> 
> Ummmm.... The RAP has 80% of it to the west of the cities. Not much to the west, but to the west.
> 
> It also shows 80% out of here by 7 pm tonight, at least for this first wave of heavy moisture.


The night time snow is what worries me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1797277 said:


> Bust bust bust


Lets go!......


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1797279 said:


> Lets go!......


Probably just jinxed it. Now we get15"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You south side of the cities guys have nothing to worry about.

6" by tomorrow afternoon? That's 2 passes at 3".


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1797281 said:


> Probably just jinxed it. Now we get15"


Son of a ..........


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1797282 said:


> You south siders have nothing to worry about.


That needs to push another 60 miles north!

Or, 160 miles north!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm going back to sleep.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1797285 said:


> I'm going back to sleep.


Goodnight!..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Jamie and Natalie are the anchors this morning on 4. They need to run Channel 4 local through 9 am.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Channel 4 guy just admitted he needs to do what we do.

Wait and see what happens.

South of me, 3-6". I'm in 6-10, all the way to Duluth. He also said that somewhere in the 6-10", there will be areas over 16".


----------



## skorum03

Got some of those pancake flakes going on out there right now


----------



## andersman02

One clown, forgot which add I was half asleep, had about 6" in the t.c. on there fancy graph. 

Channel 5 says 3-6 when you wake up, 5-10 at lunch


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Barlow said 3-6 when we wake up tomorrow, 5-10" by noon and that's it.

Channel 4 guy has it out of here by 8 am.


----------



## wenzelosllc

You guys really get chatty when a storm comes rolling in. You've been adding like 20 pages a day since I looked last. Hard to keep up!

I'm hoping this storm keeps going North a bit. I don't want to deal with this slop...or at the very least that it melts enough so it never gets above 2".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sven just threw out 3-7 for the metro, more to the north.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Marler said "all sorts of slushy accumulations".


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1797275 said:


> http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/displayMod.php?var=ruc_sfc_prcp&loop=loopall&hours=
> 
> Ummmm.... The RAP has 80% of it to the west of the cities. Not much to the west, but to the west.
> 
> It also shows 80% out of here by 7 pm tonight, at least for this first wave of heavy moisture.


Very cautious on trusting anything at this point... more of a wait and see approach now...


----------



## Green Grass

33 just starting to drizzle.


----------



## skorum03

My temp has dropped 3 degrees since I woke up. 37 to 34


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1797297 said:


> Very cautious on trusting anything at this point... more of a wait and see approach now...


I know....SSS would always go to the RAP so I'll throw it out there for him, so he doesn't need to pull it up on his phone.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1797300 said:


> I know....SSS would always go to the RAP so I'll throw it out there for him, so he doesn't need to pull it up on his phone.


For sure, and at this point I hope its right... looks like it starts accumulating after 7pm and accumulates a little slower on the meteogram... i'm just glad NWS is as confused as we all are


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I need to drive to Crysteel in Fridley. Can anyone tell me how my drive will be impacted this morning? Will I be safe or should I pack my winter survival kit?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1797304 said:


> For sure, and at this point I hope its right... looks like it starts accumulating after 7pm and accumulates a little slower on the meteogram... i'm just glad NWS is as confused as we all are


The problem with the METEO is it doesn't use the ECMWF so it isn't throwing in what the NWS is talking about.


----------



## Camden

wenzelosllc;1797294 said:


> You guys really get chatty when a storm comes rolling in. You've been adding like 20 pages a day since I looked last. Hard to keep up!
> 
> I'm hoping this storm keeps going North a bit. I don't want to deal with this slop...or at the very least that it melts enough so it never gets above 2".


I don't scroll back through everything. I just look at the current page and go from there. Good luck down there today/tomorrow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looking at the radar, looking like the line is wanting to set up about 30-40 miles north of me.

There is a blob of moisture setting up just south of Mille Lacs. It would suck if that happened, they just had 14" or so last couple of storms.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My wife said it's snowing. Not sure if I want to get out of bed to look, or just hang here.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1797305 said:


> I need to drive to Crysteel in Fridley. Can anyone tell me how my drive will be impacted this morning? Will I be safe or should I pack my winter survival kit?


Hahahaha... you should ask novak


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1797306 said:


> The problem with the METEO is it doesn't use the ECMWF so it isn't throwing in what the NWS is talking about.


Right... wouldn't that be sweet if they had that in there? Thats the part that sucks... the euro is so hard to find... for free


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1797299 said:


> My temp has dropped 3 degrees since I woke up. 37 to 34


Same I'm down to32.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Some light snow here. Enough to make the shaded areas of the dirt driveway have a white tinge. The dirt road is still dirt.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

No offense Camden......


But I'm hoping that finger of moisture from NE rides NW through Willmar, Little Falls, just north of Hinckley and all the moisture rides that ridge, like it did a week or so ago.


----------



## SnowGuy73

No precip, 34° in Shakopee.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1797319 said:


> Some light snow here. Enough to make the shaded areas of the dirt driveway have a white tinge. The dirt road is still dirt.


That's about what things amounted to here as well


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1797317 said:


> Same I'm down to32.


That means that's headed my way too.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1797305 said:


> I need to drive to Crysteel in Fridley. Can anyone tell me how my drive will be impacted this morning? Will I be safe or should I pack my winter survival kit?


You really need to weigh the consequences of going out in this kind of weather. I'd suggest drinking yourself into a stuper, passing out and waking up around noon Saturday


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1797325 said:


> That means that's headed my way too.


I'm coming back up now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS says high of 37° for me today but I was already higher than that earlier.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1797320 said:


> No offense Camden......
> 
> But I'm hoping that finger of moisture from NE rides NW through Willmar, Little Falls, just north of Hinckley and all the moisture rides that ridge, like it did a week or so ago.


None taken. I want it to snow but not the amount they're predicting. If it were a normal event with light fluffy snow I'd gladly welcome a foot or more but this wet stuff is going to be miserable.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Good snow falling here now.

That line is starting to develop pretty good from Mille Lacs over to St. Cloud already.

I'd really like it 20-30 miles farther north.

You go to the midwest radar and you can see where the whole thing trains up and over.

Can we be so lucky that it's like a couple of other storms? Accumulation about 50 miles wide, by the time it gets through the cities it's emptied out?

Hopefully the moisture in MO used up most of what was supposed to come here. Sure looks like most of that is heading straight east. Drag some of our moisture with it??


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1797329 said:


> NWS says high of 37° for me today but I was already higher than that earlier.


I think most go by afternoon highs now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Trying to decide if I should replace the one headlight bulb, or leave it. They have high beams, but no low beams on the passenger side.

Got another truck with neither on the passenger side. I need to replace that one.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1797333 said:


> Trying to decide if I should replace the one headlight bulb, or leave it. They have high beams, but no low beams on the passenger side.
> 
> Got another truck with neither on the passenger side. I need to replace that one.


Your asking to get pulled over if you leave it on low and piss people off on high.

Quite a few years ago had one burn out at night. Heading back to the shop I rented when I lived in town and got pulled over by a city cop. Told where am I to get a bulb at 2am? Grumbled I should have had a spare. I said I just got the plow back from dealer inspection and even had the receipt. Says OK. Still want DL and insurance. I gave him the expired card. Oops. He never noticed it. Gave me a fix it ticket. I was working full time at the time. So the wife went to police station to show them. Then they were pissed I didn't take it to a shop to have it fixed. What's the difference? Damn thing worked, right? They signed off on it anyway


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Okay, seriously... On NWS's page, under this day in history....

"In 1837, at Fort Snelling a snowstorm rages for 4 days and dumps 9 inches". 4 days and 9". Not sure that should be classified as "rages".


It's statements like that, that make me have a hard time that in the 1800's, early 1900's there were great weather measurements and details kept.

Then these numbers are used to create the models. If those numbers AREN'T used from that time period, then the computers are trying to decide what's going to happen off of numbers that are about 50 years old?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1797332 said:


> I think most go by afternoon highs now


That makes sense.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Never mind my comment about the RAP earlier.

At about 9 pm tonight the entire east side of MN is getting dumped on.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak is sticking with it....


----------



## unit28

Convection...on its way
http://www.nsstc.uah.edu/satcast/SATCAST_Northwest.html


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1797339 said:


> Novak is sticking with it....


Yeah, and the comments are priceless.....

"You're 5" more than all of the local forecasters, but I trust you".

"My daughter wants to surprise her kids, leaving Chicago tomorrow morning at 8 am, what will the drive be like?"

"I can't see Hudson on that map, are we in "the big one""?


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1797345 said:


> Yeah, and the comments are priceless.....
> 
> "You're 5" more than all of the local forecasters, but I trust you".
> 
> "My daughter wants to surprise her kids, leaving Chicago tomorrow morning at 8 am, what will the drive be like?"
> 
> "I can't see Hudson on that map, are we in "the big one""?


I saw the same.... I was going to ask what he suggests for lunch today, taco johns or wendys? :laughing:


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1797336 said:


> Okay, seriously... On NWS's page, under this day in history....
> 
> "In 1837, at Fort Snelling a snowstorm rages for 4 days and dumps 9 inches". 4 days and 9". Not sure that should be classified as "rages".
> 
> It's statements like that, that make me have a hard time that in the 1800's, early 1900's there were great weather measurements and details kept.
> 
> Then these numbers are used to create the models. If those numbers AREN'T used from that time period, then the computers are trying to decide what's going to happen off of numbers that are about 50 years old?


If 9" over 4 days is raging what's 12" in 12 hours?? Like you said I don't trust any of the old totals heck the don't get them right now. Remember the December 10-11 2010 storm? The airport had like 15" and Bloomington reported 24" or something


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SnowGuy73;1797349 said:


> I saw the same.... I was going to ask what he suggests for lunch today, taco johns or wendys? :laughing:


Wouldn't suggest the taco johns if you plan on being in a truck all night. How about 24 blazing wings


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1797345 said:


> Yeah, and the comments are priceless.....
> 
> "You're 5" more than all of the local forecasters, but I trust you".
> 
> "My daughter wants to surprise her kids, leaving Chicago tomorrow morning at 8 am, what will the drive be like?"
> 
> "I can't see Hudson on that map, are we in "the big one""?


people with no common sense crack me up:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1797352 said:


> Wouldn't suggest the taco johns if you plan on being in a truck all night. How about 24 blazing wings


Good point!:crying:


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1797353 said:


> people with no common sense crack me up:laughing::laughing::laughing:


Shall we all comment?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Anyone on here use the Motorola talkabout radios at all?

I'm thinking of getting a couple.


----------



## SnowGuy73

John Dee is up...


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1797357 said:


> Anyone on here use the Motorola talkabout radios at all?
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a couple.


Yep, costco had some yellow, water resistant ones... I got 4


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1797359 said:


> John Dee is up...


whats he smoking


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1797360 said:


> Yep, costco had some yellow, water resistant ones... I got 4


You like them, good range, battery life?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

jimslawnsnow;1797361 said:


> whats he smoking


Hopefully some good stuff


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1797361 said:


> whats he smoking


I don't know, but I hope he is wrong!


----------



## Martinson9

NWS posted a graphic on Facebook showing 6-14 inches of snow. A lady asked what the travel impact would be. I posted, we are getting 6-14 inches of snow does that really need an explanation? My comment got a lot of likes. I'm not sure why people can't think for themselves.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1797364 said:


> I don't know, but I hope he is wrong!


I cant think of once when he was even close. I remember he had a trace for me and got 3-4. that 8" I got he had 1-4


----------



## SnowGuy73

Martinson9;1797365 said:


> NWS posted a graphic on Facebook showing 6-14 inches of snow. A lady asked what the travel impact would be. I posted, we are getting 6-14 inches of snow does that really need an explanation? My comment got a lot of likes. I'm not sure why people can't think for themselves.


Morons...........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Martinson9;1797365 said:


> NWS posted a graphic on Facebook showing 6-14 inches of snow. A lady asked what the travel impact would be. I posted, we are getting 6-14 inches of snow does that really need an explanation? My comment got a lot of likes. I'm not sure why people can't think for themselves.


surprised it didn't get deleted


----------



## SnowGuy73

Paul Douglas from last night:

THURSDAY: AM Wintry mix, sloppy roads, turning to heavy PM snow late afternoon/evening. 1" to 2" by evening. High: 37. Winds: ENE 10-20.

THURSDAY NIGHT: Heavy snow continues. Additional 3" to 5" by daybreak. Low: 28. Winds: N 15-30.

FRIDAY: Wind whipped snow continues early. Another 2" to 3" early by midday. Total shoveling 6"-10" across the Twin Cities (isolated higher amount in east-central Minnesota and into western/northern Wisconsin). Potentially treacherous travel early. High: 36. Winds: NNW 15-30.

SATURDAY: Bright white landscape. Sun returns. Snow melts. Wake-up: 22. High: 42.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1797369 said:


> Paul Douglas from last night:
> 
> THURSDAY: AM Wintry mix, sloppy roads, turning to heavy PM snow late afternoon/evening. 1" to 2" by evening. High: 37. Winds: ENE 10-20.
> 
> THURSDAY NIGHT: Heavy snow continues. Additional 3" to 5" by daybreak. Low: 28. Winds: N 15-30.
> 
> FRIDAY: Wind whipped snow continues early. Another 2" to 3" early by midday. Total shoveling 6"-10" across the Twin Cities (isolated higher amount in east-central Minnesota and into western/northern Wisconsin). Potentially treacherous travel early. High: 36. Winds: NNW 15-30.
> 
> SATURDAY: Bright white landscape. Sun returns. Snow melts. Wake-up: 22. High: 42.


pretty much what everyone else says except they have it west farther. question is if we get 2-4 let it buck? or plow since it'll melt by sunday?


----------



## OC&D

We've had a little light drizzle here but I think it stopped now. It sounds a little windy.


----------



## OC&D

jimslawnsnow;1797370 said:


> pretty much what everyone else says except they have it west farther. question is if we get 2-4 let it buck? or plow since it'll melt by sunday?


I'll plow that crap! I'm not going through all this speculation and stress for nothing, I'm at least going to get paid!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

my totals on NWS went up a 1/2"


----------



## Polarismalibu

OC&D;1797372 said:


> I'll plow that crap! I'm not going through all this speculation and stress for nothing, I'm at least going to get paid!


Gotta have the good last impression on the customers too!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1797370 said:


> pretty much what everyone else says except they have it west farther. question is if we get 2-4 let it buck? or plow since it'll melt by sunday?


Probably not on commercial but residential were going to do some damage..


----------



## olsonbro

jimslawnsnow;1797370 said:


> pretty much what everyone else says except they have it west farther. question is if we get 2-4 let it buck? or plow since it'll melt by sunday?


Our plan is to plow whatever we get, even if it somehow ends up at 4 inches. We have send emails out saying we will be staying away from all edges of driveways by at least 6". We're gonna hit the storm hard and be a shade sloppy with the plowing. Keep the trucks moving and get the majority or the drives plowed open. Let the edges melt off. Not worth the risk of all the sod damage


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1797373 said:


> my totals on NWS went up a 1/2"


I'm at 8.9".


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1797382 said:


> I'm at 8.9".


I am at 1/2 that. wonder if that crap will be wet enough that it wont drift and blow


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

olsonbro;1797379 said:


> Our plan is to plow whatever we get, even if it somehow ends up at 4 inches. We have send emails out saying we will be staying away from all edges of driveways by at least 6". We're gonna hit the storm hard and be a shade sloppy with the plowing. Keep the trucks moving and get the majority or the drives plowed open. Let the edges melt off. Not worth the risk of all the sod damage


Same here, don't need the piles pushed back this isn't the start of the season


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1797384 said:


> I am at 1/2 that. wonder if that crap will be wet enough that it wont drift and blow


Lucky............


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1797267 said:


> Lynch on wcco says were on track for the biggest April snow storm in 30+ years......





qualitycut;1797268 said:


> Hes wrong!


There is a story on NWS from yesterday. It will only take like 9" to get in the top ten.



 LwnmwrMan22;1797300 said:


> I know....SSS would always go to the RAP so I'll throw it out there for him, so he doesn't need to pull it up on his phone.


Thanks! I'm staying home all day in the weather center, just woke up.



Martinson9;1797365 said:


> NWS posted a graphic on Facebook showing 6-14 inches of snow. A lady asked what the travel impact would be. I posted, we are getting 6-14 inches of snow does that really need an explanation? My comment got a lot of likes. I'm not sure why people can't think for themselves.


Thats because I posted it on here asking if you were mocking Novak.


----------



## SSS Inc.

New nam still brings in an inch of moisture around 5 p.m. and through the night to about 10 a.m.


----------



## qualitycut

Got a good buzz going 70 here


----------



## SnoFarmer

For fun.

The totals just keep creeping up.
10-12" might as well go for 12+.

I have 2 dirt.mud residential drives.
I'm going to lift the blade and leave 1-2" behind to melt and make even more mud.

even the asphalt is easy to peal up....

T-case chain is already stretched...:crying:
Might have to plow the routs a couple of times to keep the stress down on it.

It'll be a mess for all....

over cast.
wind EnE.
I can see clouds building up over N, Wi


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1797393 said:


> Got a good buzz going 70 here


Screw you!


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1797397 said:


> Screw you!


I had to look twice, I thought you were SnowGuy for a second.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1797399 said:


> I had to look twice, I thought you were SnowGuy for a second.....


Clowns!.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1797392 said:


> New nam still brings in an inch of moisture around 5 p.m. and through the night to about 10 a.m.


Wonderful!..


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1797397 said:


> Screw you!


Agreed.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1797399 said:


> I had to look twice, I thought you were SnowGuy for a second.....


Hahahahah!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1797401 said:


> Wonderful!..


Well now that its on the Meteogram it is either half rain or even wetter snow.


----------



## Greenery

jimslawnsnow;1797366 said:


> I cant think of once when he was even close. I remember he had a trace for me and got 3-4. that 8" I got he had 1-4


Johndee is a snowmobile enthusiast type of site that mainly revolves around the upper peninsula of Michigan. I doubt he puts much work into the forecast for our area.

The way I see it is He's just another visual reference for us to use as a tool.


----------



## banonea

35 and cloudy here.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1797405 said:


> Well now that its on the Meteogram it is either half rain or even wetter snow.


Well wetter snow would be like 4 inches vs 10?


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1797408 said:


> Well wetter snow would be like 4 inches vs 10?


So where did you go that its 70 degrees out?

You can follow along all night and it will be just like you never left.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Greenery;1797406 said:


> Johndee is a snowmobile enthusiast type of site that mainly revolves around the upper peninsula of Michigan. I doubt he puts much work into the forecast for our area.
> 
> The way I see it is He's just another visual reference for us to use as a tool.


More like he's a tool


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Greenery;1797409 said:


> So where did you go that its 70 degrees out?
> 
> You can follow along all night and it will be just like you never left.


Nashville I believe


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1797408 said:


> Well wetter snow would be like 4 inches vs 10?


Something like that. This is just on the meteogram. Moisture still way up but snow amount overnight down. So I guess that either means a wetter snow or more will fall as rain.


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1797412 said:


> Something like that. This is just on the meteogram. Moisture still way up but snow amount overnight down. So I guess that either means a wetter snow or more will fall as rain.


Bust BUst BUSt BUST


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1797410 said:


> More like he's a tool


I like John Dee. His focus is 100% on Snowmobiling like mentioned earlier. He only updates five times a week so there isn't much opportunity to fine tune his forecast like all the others. 
His map looks a lot like nws'.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;1797413 said:


> Bust BUst BUSt BUST


Who hopes your right? This guy


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;1797413 said:


> Bust BUst BUSt BUST


Some of us can hope but I don't know. I still think this thread will be lit up overnight with things like "we're Screwed" "make it stop" "when will it end" "How much is in Inver Grove Heights?":laughing: "F this" "Clowns!"


----------



## PremierL&L

jimslawnsnow;1797415 said:


> Who hopes your right? This guy


And this guy!


----------



## Greenery

jimslawnsnow;1797411 said:


> Nashville I believe


Ahh I see, that's why he's getting his buzz on already.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1797405 said:


> Well now that its on the Meteogram it is either half rain or even wetter snow.


I will take the rain as long as its wet rain!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1797415 said:


> Who hopes your right? This guy


And me!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1797421 said:


> I will take the rain as long as its wet rain!


Yeah, if the same amount of water makes up 6" instead 12" it not going to make a difference plowing. Straight rain would be easier to plow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1797423 said:


> Yeah, if the same amount of water makes up 6" instead 12" it not going to make a difference plowing. Straight rain would be easier to plow.


Agreed.....


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1797417 said:


> Some of us can hope but I don't know. I still think this thread will be lit up overnight with things like "we're Screwed" "make it stop" "when will it end" "How much is in Inver Grove Heights?":laughing: "F this" "Clowns!"


Yeah most likely. Wishful thinking.

At this point I'm so prepared for it to snow, that I almost want it to now. I already filled my truck. Loaded the blower, shovels and salt.

If the weather gets into the 50s next week/weekend like it should, then this storm shouldn't slow down the spring too much....

Shouldn't......


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1797362 said:


> You like them, good range, battery life?


Not bad... they say 35 miles, but its like a mile... battery life is great and you can recharge by usb


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1797405 said:


> Well now that its on the Meteogram it is either half rain or even wetter snow.


I know... I got confused when you posted the additional moisture but then totals went down on the meteogram... of course NWS did say they through out the NAM


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1797426 said:


> Not bad... they say 35 miles, but its like a mule... battery life is great and you can recharge by usb


Thank you, sir!


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1797427 said:


> I know... I got confused when you posted the additional moisture but then totals went down on the meteogram... of course NWS did say they through out the NAM


They can't throw out everything!


----------



## OC&D

Sweet. A buddy of mine just called and he's free to help me if I need it. All he does is foreclosures and they won't pay him to do them in April so he thought maybe I could use a hand if things got ugly.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Barlow is on..


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1797422 said:


> And me!!!!!!!!!!!


And me.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1797430 said:


> They can't throw out everything!


Yeah for sure... at least they're just as confused


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1797432 said:


> Barlow is on..


What's he say this time


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

jimslawnsnow;1797435 said:


> What's he say this time


3-6" by 6am 5-10" total by noon


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1797435 said:


> What's he say this time


5-10" for most everyone on here.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1797438 said:


> 5-10" for most everyone on here.


So about the same then


----------



## cbservicesllc

skorum03;1797425 said:


> Yeah most likely. Wishful thinking.
> 
> At this point I'm so prepared for it to snow, that I almost want it to now. I already filled my truck. Loaded the blower, shovels and salt.
> 
> If the weather gets into the 50s next week/weekend like it should, then this storm shouldn't slow down the spring too much....
> 
> Shouldn't......


I KIND OF want it too... but like 2-4... my townhomes are back to hourly and all monthlys are per plow... Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1797439 said:


> So about the same then


Pretty much.


----------



## skorum03

down to 7.3 on the hourly. WOW


----------



## SSS Inc.

Olson Brothers: Since you subscribe to Novak's services is he giving you anything different than what he has on Facebook for this storm?


----------



## skorum03

You guys think they're getting some rain in souther michigan?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1797448 said:


> You guys think they're getting some rain in souther michigan?


Boss had it on their Facebook page they're supposed to get up to 1/2" of ice. Upper MI 16-24" of snow.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SSS Inc.;1797447 said:


> Olson Brothers: Since you subscribe to Novak's services is he giving you anything different than what he has on Facebook for this storm?


Good question, is he worth the money? Does he actually put out good reliable info for those that pay and just spill garbage from his mouth for everyone else


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wanna know what's fun???

Stacy is still at 12" of snow on the hourly, down from 15.5".

However, Forest Lake, 7 miles away, is down to 8.3".


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NWS lowered me to 1-2 from 1-3 and 1-3 from 2-4


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1797449 said:


> Boss had it on their Facebook page they're supposed to get up to 1/2" of ice. Upper MI 16-24" of snow.


That much snow for those guys is nothing, they don't even plow in the UP unless there is more than about 6"


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1797450 said:


> Good question, is he worth the money? Does he actually put out good reliable info for those that pay and just spill garbage from his mouth for everyone else


I agree. With the stuff he puts on Facebook. If he were right on totals I would try it for a month by month basis


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1797450 said:


> Good question, is he worth the money? Does he actually put out good reliable info for those that pay and just spill garbage from his mouth for everyone else


Pretty sure Olsonbro is no longer using him. Seems like they used Novak for a month.

Said he sends out many more updates, much more detailed. Also, a bit more geared for your actual area.

I think his marketing is wrong. For the people that ask about drives and such, be needs to say "there are free options that will allow you to figure this out".; if you want me to tell you exactly what to do, please follow this link and purchase a subscription.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1797453 said:


> That much snow for those guys is nothing, they don't even plow in the UP unless there is more than about 6"


That's nuts. Sounds like the norm here 50-60 years ago here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1797452 said:


> NWS lowered me to 1-2 from 1-3 and 1-3 from 2-4


Good for me.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1797449 said:


> Boss had it on their Facebook page they're supposed to get up to 1/2" of ice. Upper MI 16-24" of snow.


I'm pumped, I was planning on heading to Warroad but now I may have to head up to the U.P. instead.

I hope it fizzles out around here so I can get out of here for one last ride. Sleds are still loaded but I did just put the plow on.

I'm gonna wait until I see snow to get the other truck ready and the skid loaded.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1797459 said:


> Good for me.


Yup. Looks like the low is more north going into Iowa and southern wi. Before they had it in mo?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Nws keeps tweaking my forecast. It was to become all snow after 8 and now its 7. All of a sudden I have 1.6" on the hourly between 4 and 7 p.m.

If its going to snow I would love it if it started around 4 or 5p.m. I really don't want rain until midnight then come down like crazy.


----------



## TKLAWN

Greenery;1797461 said:


> I'm pumped, I was planning on heading to Warroad but now I may have to head up to the U.P. instead.
> 
> I hope it fizzles out around here so I can get out of here for one last ride. Sleds are still loaded but I did just put the plow on.
> 
> I'm gonna wait until I see snow to get the other truck ready and the skid loaded.


Technically the trails in da UP are closed.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

So brad asked Barlow if this is the end of the snow. He looked funny and told brad to bite his tongue and said well we did have snow in may last year. 


Damn it


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1797466 said:


> So brad asked Barlow if this is the end of the snow. He looked funny and told brad to bite his tongue and said well we did have snow in may last year.
> 
> Damn it


I think they learned their lesson last year. Lots of locals and Pual D. called it a winter before March even hit. :laughing:


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;1797466 said:


> So brad asked Barlow if this is the end of the snow. He looked funny and told brad to bite his tongue and said well we did have snow in may last year.
> 
> Damn it


And then said he always covers his arse.


----------



## olsonbro

SSS Inc.;1797447 said:


> Olson Brothers: Since you subscribe to Novak's services is he giving you anything different than what he has on Facebook for this storm?


he has sent a ton of info so far today. He has come off the huge totals somewhat. Thinks the metro will see 8 to 12. He has talked about a few red flags for some lower totals. Mainly the thunderstorms south of us robbing some moisture. But he still feels that tonight will be heavy snow, and somewhere around us will set up in the really heavy snow rates making totals over 12 inches somewhere.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1797468 said:


> And then said he always covers his arse.


Correct........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;1797468 said:


> And then said he always covers his arse.


but the look on his face was more than enough for me.


----------



## SSS Inc.

olsonbro;1797469 said:


> he has sent a ton of info so far today. He has come off the huge totals somewhat. Thinks the metro will see 8 to 12. He has talked about a few red flags for some lower totals. Mainly the thunderstorms south of us robbing some moisture. But he still feels that tonight will be heavy snow, and somewhere around us will set up in the really heavy snow rates making totals over 12 inches somewhere.


Thanks! I was just curious what he would tell you since he is sticking to his guns on Facebook. 8-12 seems pretty reasonable right now. The 16" looked pretty high so I guessed he may have had different numbers for the paying people.


----------



## Greenery

TKLAWN;1797465 said:


> Technically the trails in da UP are closed.


I will be checking into it. But riding in the forest area by the porkies should be good to go.

They are in MN also except for state and national forest areas and ditches.

Tons of places to ride yet, just no grant in aid trails that cross private property.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

olsonbro;1797469 said:


> he has sent a ton of info so far today. He has come off the huge totals somewhat. Thinks the metro will see 8 to 12. He has talked about a few red flags for some lower totals. Mainly the thunderstorms south of us robbing some moisture. But he still feels that tonight will be heavy snow, and somewhere around us will set up in the really heavy snow rates making totals over 12 inches somewhere.


pretty much what the locals are saying for free


----------



## skorum03

How long until they all jump back on huge totals?


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;1797479 said:


> How long until they all jump back on huge totals?


4:52 when the first flakes start.


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1797480 said:


> 4:52 when the first flakes start.


haha that your prediction? I got worried this morning when there were some light flakes. Thought it was beginning way early


----------



## olsonbro

SSS Inc.;1797475 said:



> Thanks! I was just curious what he would tell you since he is sticking to his guns on Facebook. 8-12 seems pretty reasonable right now. The 16" looked pretty high so I guessed hemay have had different number for the paying people.


he said this morning that 16 was optimistic for any of us to get, but a solid 10 inches across the metro seems likely.

I would say he has been informing us all on this storm very well. He keeps sending info as it comes to him. He has done a good job of showing the different scenarios that could play out and how they affect the totals. 
The difference from his paid service and his FB page is quite large. He puts general info on FB, but for his customers he updates continuously and has much more detail. He really seems to be trying to use FB to drive customers to himself. But his info on FB is to general and doesn't give detailed info, along with being to late on the info.
Ive used other paid services before, and Novak is better than others ive used. He updates us far more frequently, which is what I want.


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;1797481 said:


> haha that your prediction? I got worried this morning when there were some light flakes. Thought it was beginning way early


Maybe. Just a guess really.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I've got 3" every 6 hours from 2 pm until 10 am.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1797480 said:


> 4:52 when the first flakes start.


NWS now has 1.2" on the hourly for me this afternoon...... Huh?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hourly totals 7.7" now, down an inch.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

olsonbro;1797469 said:


> he has sent a ton of info so far today. He has come off the huge totals somewhat. Thinks the metro will see 8 to 12. He has talked about a few red flags for some lower totals. Mainly the thunderstorms south of us robbing some moisture. But he still feels that tonight will be heavy snow, and somewhere around us will set up in the really heavy snow rates making totals over 12 inches somewhere.


If I was at home, I would quote the post I said this morning that the MO storms are robbing some.moisture.


----------



## olsonbro

LwnmwrMan22;1797487 said:


> If I was at home, I would quote the post I said this morning that the MO storms are robbing some.moisture.


Yup, I read that, you hit that one right on


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1797485 said:


> NWS now has 1.2" on the hourly for me this afternoon...... Huh?


Uh oh... Here it comes.


----------



## SSS Inc.

olsonbro;1797482 said:


> he said this morning that 16 was optimistic for any of us to get, but a solid 10 inches across the metro seems likely.
> 
> I would say he has been informing us all on this storm very well. He keeps sending info as it comes to him. He has done a good job of showing the different scenarios that could play out and how they affect the totals.
> The difference from his paid service and his FB page is quite large. He puts general info on FB, but for his customers he updates continuously and has much more detail. He really seems to be trying to use FB to drive customers to himself. But his info on FB is to general and doesn't give detailed info, along with being to late on the info.
> Ive used other paid services before, and Novak is better than others ive used. He updates us far more frequently, which is what I want.


It sounds like a decent service. I think the best thing for him to get loyal customers would be to do exactly what Snowguy asked for....a free trial period.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1797487 said:


> If I was at home, I would quote the post I said this morning that the MO storms are robbing some.moisture.


Agreed, one of the locals said the same last night as well.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1797490 said:


> It sounds like a decent service. I think the best thing for him to get loyal customers would be to do exactly what Snowguy asked for....a free trial period.


He never answered me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Guy on 4 says 6-8" metro.


----------



## TKLAWN

The blob in Colorado seems to just be sitting there and spinning. Hasn't moved much all day.


----------



## olsonbro

SSS Inc.;1797490 said:


> It sounds like a decent service. I think the best thing for him to get loyal customers would be to do exactly what Snowguy asked for....a free trial period.


I agree, he did a free trial for about 3 months last snow season. And did Dec, jan and feb for free this year. I wasn't until march that he actually started his paid service.

Not many people were on his trial though. I think he would be smart to do another free trial next snow season to show people what they get for the money. maybe he would convert Snowguy???


----------



## SSS Inc.

New web briefing from nws.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1797487 said:


> If I was at home, I would quote the post I said this morning that the MO storms are robbing some.moisture.


My girlfriends dad said that a few days ago and I looked at him funny.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1797490 said:


> It sounds like a decent service. I think the best thing for him to get loyal customers would be to do exactly what Snowguy asked for....a free trial period.


too money hungry


----------



## jimslawnsnow

raining here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

K, here is what I see.

We all agree the only thing worth it's weight is either a window or weather rock.

Even the radar can lie like we saw this morning, or last night, whenever it was.

Sooooooo, here is what I see, watching the Midwest radar.

There are some large storms already moved through MO, first drop in totals since those storms robbed moisture that was supposed to stream up here.

The storms are STILL firing in MO, still robbing the gulf moisture.

Looking at the snow in CO/KS, that snow is still going south east, not north east into N. IA/ S. WI. It's going to keep more moisture from making its way up here.

The finger of moisture working its way up through NE, it has moisture building to the east of it, in IA, and most likely that is where our precip shield will come from.

However, if that snow in CO/KS keeps running south, keeps robbing moisture, then the 4 letter b word is in play.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1797496 said:


> New web briefing from nws.


and whats it say?


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1797501 said:


> and whats it say?


The same. 8-12 for the metro and west and north of the metro.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hey Lwnmwr.... The RAP is shooting straight up on the met.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1797503 said:


> The same. 8-12 for the metro and west and north of the metro.


how can that be new? I did just read it


----------



## SnowGuy73

olsonbro;1797495 said:


> I agree, he did a free trial for about 3 months last snow season. And did Dec, jan and feb for free this year. I wasn't until march that he actually started his paid service.
> 
> Not many people were on his trial though. I think he would be smart to do another free trial next snow season to show people what they get for the money. maybe he would convert Snowguy???


Hey I've been a fan of his for a few seasons now. It wasn't until this season that he started putting the local weather clown dramatic teasers on facebook that I started disliking his service.

He used to always bash the locals for doing that, then about halfway into this season he started it. I guess with hammer there we know why he's doing it now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1797504 said:


> Hey Lwnmwr.... The RAP is shooting straight up on the met.


I'm ready for 12"


----------



## skorum03

hourly totals up to 8.3. More wisconsin counties added to warning.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1797505 said:


> how can that be new? I did just read it


It was a new video on Facebook.



LwnmwrMan22;1797507 said:


> I'm ready for 12"


Me too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1797509 said:


> hourly totals up to 8.3. More wisconsin counties added to warning.


Because it's sliding east now, no more to the west.


----------



## SSS Inc.

So I've have received a ton of emails from people wondering if we are still plowing. A few of them even set their own new triggers. :laughing:

No, we quit plowing April 1st and are all on vacation.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My Forest Lake just jumped 4". Back up to 12".


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1797512 said:


> So I've have received a ton of emails from people wondering if we are still plowing. A few of them even set their own new triggers. :laughing:
> 
> No, we quit plowing April 1st and are all on vacation.


That's funny. What did they set for triggers?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1797510 said:


> It was a new video on Facebook.
> 
> Me too.


I thought it was discussion. oh well I can go watch it now


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1797500 said:


> K, here is what I see.
> 
> We all agree the only thing worth it's weight is either a window or weather rock.
> 
> Even the radar can lie like we saw this morning, or last night, whenever it was.
> 
> Sooooooo, here is what I see, watching the Midwest radar.
> 
> There are some large storms already moved through MO, first drop in totals since those storms robbed moisture that was supposed to stream up here.
> 
> The storms are STILL firing in MO, still robbing the gulf moisture.
> 
> Looking at the snow in CO/KS, that snow is still going south east, not north east into N. IA/ S. WI. It's going to keep more moisture from making its way up here.
> 
> The finger of moisture working its way up through NE, it has moisture building to the east of it, in IA, and most likely that is where our precip shield will come from.
> 
> However, if that snow in CO/KS keeps running south, keeps robbing moisture, then the 4 letter b word is in play.


Interesting take... seems plausible


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1797511 said:


> Because it's sliding east now, no more to the west.


great..........


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1797514 said:


> That's funny. What did they set for triggers?


3" and 4"

One asked if we could open them up at 3" and and wait and see if they want to do the whole site.


----------



## qualitycut

New weather story? Or is it old


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1797516 said:


> Interesting take... seems plausible


I'll still be ready for 12". It can easily go both ways, hopefully somewhere in the middle.

We went from .1" to 2.5" before 6 pm.

Right now it's sleet. Hopefully that 2.5" melts down and we are back to worrying about the 8".


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1797519 said:


> New weather story? Or is it old


from 6 a.m.


----------



## olsonbro

SnowGuy73;1797506 said:


> Hey I've been a fan of his for a few seasons now. It wasn't until this season that he started putting the local weather clown dramatic teasers on facebook that I started disliking his service.
> 
> He used to always bash the locals for doing that, then about halfway into this season he started it. I guess with hammer there we know why he's doing it now.


I agree, it seems like the teasers started when he decided to try the paid service side. Try to lure us in I guess......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1797519 said:


> New weather story? Or is it old


looks like the same as last night when I watched it, except he says todays date


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Pretty solid sleet right now.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1797521 said:


> I'll still be ready for 12". It can easily go both ways, hopefully somewhere in the middle.
> 
> We went from .1" to 2.5" before 6 pm.
> 
> Right now it's sleet. Hopefully that 2.5" melts down and we are back to worrying about the 8".


Yeah same here on the snow before 6... what up with that?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Lotta moisture just to the east on the radar.


----------



## OC&D

I've got light sleet here off and on, it's barely enough to make the pavement wet.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Haven't even started to snow yet and I already broke a lift chain on the wideout. Cheap crap


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1797530 said:


> Haven't even started to snow yet and I already broke a lift chain on the wideout. Cheap crap


Wait a minute.........


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1797527 said:


> Lotta moisture just to the east on the radar.


Hmmm, must be it... they must expect that to build back west and start snowing


----------



## andersman02

Polarismalibu;1797530 said:


> Haven't even started to snow yet and I already broke a lift chain on the wideout. Cheap crap


If you broke the U-bolt that connects it to the lower part of the frame, it happened to us. Guess western sent out some wideouts without the plastic wrap thing that prevents this.


----------



## OC&D

Crap, I have to drive to South Minneapolis to pick up rent from one of my tenants right now. I wonder if I should ask Novak if the weather will impact my trip?


----------



## Polarismalibu

andersman02;1797533 said:


> If you broke the U-bolt that connects it to the lower part of the frame, it happened to us. Guess western sent out some wideouts without the plastic wrap thing that prevents this.


I already replaced those. The chain-link hooked up top broke


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It would in Lino Lakes. Heavy sleet bouncing all over the freeway.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hort Services (Kage people) are hauling skids towards the cities.


----------



## skorum03

OC&D;1797534 said:


> Crap, I have to drive to South Minneapolis to pick up rent from one of my tenants right now. I wonder if I should ask Novak if the weather will impact my trip?


yes just to be safe


----------



## wizardsr

SSS Inc.;1797512 said:


> So I've have received a ton of emails from people wondering if we are still plowing. A few of them even set their own new triggers. :laughing:
> 
> No, we quit plowing April 1st and are all on vacation.


Short memories... I've only had 1 so far, the rest must have read their contracts which don't end until April 15th. You guys would be surprised how many lawn contractors have their contracts end on the first of April and don't plow. Just wait and see how many aren't plowed on this one, just like April last year...


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1797534 said:


> Crap, I have to drive to South Minneapolis to pick up rent from one of my tenants right now. I wonder if I should ask Novak if the weather will impact my trip?


I would!....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Something is messed up


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I also have been downgraded to a winter weather advisory from a storm watch


----------



## BossPlow614

wizardsr;1797540 said:


> Short memories... I've only had 1 so far, the rest must have read their contracts which don't end until April 15th. You guys would be surprised how many lawn contractors have their contracts end on the first of April and don't plow. Just wait and see how many aren't plowed on this one, just like April last year...


My monthly accts end on March 31st, changes to per visit for any events after April 1st.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1797542 said:


> Something is messed up


Mine is too, haha!


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1797545 said:


> My monthly accts end on March 31st, changes to per visit for any events after April 1st.


Same here...


----------



## qualitycut

So at least my shoveler is on top of it. Just text me to sayhhe's planning on going out at 4am haven't talked to him since yesterday.


----------



## olsonbro

Fairly heavy sleet right now in vadnais


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nothing at all in Shakopee.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

olsonbro;1797549 said:


> Fairly heavy sleet right now in vadnais


Yeah, all the way up to Forest Lake.

Pavement turns white, then melts down. Turns white in the heavy burst, then melts down.

Hopefully this is melting off the first 2.5" they added an hour ago.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1797546 said:


> Mine is too, haha!


At first I thought something drastically changed. Then see Tuesday too far up


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1797551 said:


> Yeah, all the way up to Forest Lake.
> 
> Pavement turns white, then melts down. Turns white in the heavy burst, then melts down.
> 
> Hopefully this is melting off the first 2.5" they added an hour ago.


Hopefully you're right... cold sprinkles here


----------



## skorum03

Just got sleeted on in river falls for 5 minutes and it left a nice Ice glaze over everything


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1797553 said:


> At first I thought something drastically changed. Then see Tuesday too far up


I thought the same when I looked at mine.:crying:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I just wished I knew if all that rain was supposed to be in MO today.

That is a TON of moisture down there.


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1797556 said:


> Just got sleeted on in river falls for 5 minutes and it left a nice Ice glaze over everything


Not good...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Raining in Chanhassen.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Rain in the eastern part of Shakopee.


----------



## Martinson9

Snowguy made it from Chan to Shakopee in 1 minute. Not bad.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yuhas....


Willmar, Mille Lacs to Hinckley.... Heaviest snow band. Ummmm. Where did you hear that earlier???

Cities 4-8", unless you get Thundersnow. Thundersnow would mean something like 11" in Blaine, 7" in Columbia Heights.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1797551 said:


> Yeah, all the way up to Forest Lake.
> 
> Pavement turns white, then melts down. Turns white in the heavy burst, then melts down.
> 
> Hopefully this is melting off the first 2.5" they added an hour ago.


Heavy sleet here as well.

NWS website is not working for me.


----------



## olsonbro

LwnmwrMan22;1797551 said:


> Yeah, all the way up to Forest Lake.
> 
> Pavement turns white, then melts down. Turns white in the heavy burst, then melts down.
> 
> Hopefully this is melting off the first 2.5" they added an hour ago.


I agree, keeps going on and off. So far zero accumulation. Melts off fast. Hopefully this keeps up until well after dinner


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Heck of a time for NWS to be down!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1797564 said:


> Heavy sleet here as well.
> 
> NWS website is not working for me.


Same here... maybe they gave up


----------



## SnowGuy73

Martinson9;1797562 said:


> Snowguy made it from Chan to Shakopee in 1 minute. Not bad.


Traffic cameras.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1797563 said:


> Yuhas....
> 
> Willmar, Mille Lacs to Hinckley.... Heaviest snow band. Ummmm. Where did you hear that earlier???
> 
> Cities 4-8", unless you get Thundersnow. Thundersnow would mean something like 11" in Blaine, 7" in Columbia Heights.


I will shove that thunder snow right up his corn hole!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1797564 said:


> Heavy sleet here as well.
> 
> NWS website is not working for me.


Tv isn't working either..... Uh oh!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sprinkles here (west Shakopee) now.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1797570 said:


> Tv isn't working either..... Uh oh!


Mine is just fine


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1797572 said:


> Mine is just fine


I have no radars just audio and forecast.


----------



## cbservicesllc

At least I can still get the regional radar to work from NWS.

EDIT: I put a message on their FB page asking what's up


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1797574 said:


> At least I can still get the regional radar to work from NWS


I couldn't even get that to work a little bit ago.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Can people please stop contacting me asking if we are plowing!!!!!!! One of them thought if its like 8" maybe it will melt.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I can't imagine all of the hits NWS is taking right now on their website.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Straight snow in Stacy. Light but consistent.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1797578 said:


> I can't imagine all of the hits NWS is taking right now on their website.


Good point... maybe just crashed due to all the activity here and storms down south

This still works...
http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/uppermissvly_loop.php


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1797580 said:


> Good point... maybe just crashed due to all the activity here and storms down south
> 
> This still works...
> http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/uppermissvly_loop.php


That's the one that didn't work for me when I tried to loop ot.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1797577 said:


> Can people please stop contacting me asking if we are plowing!!!!!!! One of them thought if its like 8" maybe it will melt.


I haven't had one call or email.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1797582 said:


> I haven't had one call or email.


Why am I so lucky. Pretty sure all the same people calling are the same ones from last April.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1797583 said:


> Why am I so lucky. Pretty sure all the same people calling are the same ones from last April.


Sounds about right.


----------



## cbservicesllc

US National Weather Service Twin Cities Minnesota There have been some national web service issues on and off this afternoon; they appear to be better at this point. Thanks for checking, hopefully all should be good now.
Like · Reply · 38 secs


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1797585 said:


> US National Weather Service Twin Cities Minnesota There have been some national web service issues on and off this afternoon; they appear to be better at this point. Thanks for checking, hopefully all should be good now.
> Like · Reply · 38 secs


****Like****


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Sleet in mounds view 34*


----------



## Ranger620

Twins are playing chicago in chicago. I bet there aint 3000 people in the stands. Hard day to keep the lights on. Twins are winning atleast


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ranger620;1797590 said:


> Twins are winning atleast


That will change.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1797593 said:


> That will change.


Clowns!!!!!


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1797593 said:


> That will change.


Twins are more predictable than the weather. Nother 100 loses.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1797577 said:


> Can people please stop contacting me asking if we are plowing!!!!!!! One of them thought if its like 8" maybe it will melt.


In may I had a town home association say to leave the 18" melt. Let it melt. Took a few days


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1797596 said:


> Twins are more predictable than the weather. Nother 100 loses.


Run for one hun!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1797594 said:


> Clowns!!!!!


Agreed......


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1797597 said:


> In may I had a town home association say to leave the 18" melt. Let it melt. Took a few days


Are you letting this melt?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Sleet coming down pretty good in Arden hills. 31*


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS/aviation tv still down.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Couple a 13, 14 drips here..


----------



## TKLAWN

35deg and drizzle


----------



## Ranger620

I've got one property in north mpls they said let it melt. We'll see if they call or not. I told her if i plow it say 3 times at 400 a time she can't call me when theres 12" on the lot and say ill give you the 400 i guess. Didnt really get an answer.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ranger620;1797605 said:


> I've got one property in north mpls they said let it melt. We'll see if they call or not. I told her if i plow it say 3 times at 400 a time she can't call me when theres 12" on the lot and say ill give you the 400 i guess. Didnt really get an answer.


I'm betting that's what she was planning on doing to.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1797600 said:


> Are you letting this melt?


If its just a couple I will let most of it melt. No matter what I have a couple town homes and residential I have to do. If that's all we get I'll call lwnmr and see if he needs a hand


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1797602 said:


> NWS/aviation tv still down.


My app works


----------



## Ranger620

Snowing here in corcoran. Light few flakes sticking


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1797609 said:


> My app works


Same.......


----------



## Drakeslayer

Polarismalibu;1797530 said:


> Haven't even started to snow yet and I already broke a lift chain on the wideout. Cheap crap


Is it the U bolt that I said to buy 4 of them?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light sleet here now, melting on contact.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Just wet here, I do see some ice hanging from the deck rails


----------



## jimslawnsnow

So now NWS show it pretty much done by 6am


----------



## qualitycut

At 3-5 2-4


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

10 minutes.....we are on our way to 12".


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Shore view starting to get a white hue on parking lots


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

jimslawnsnow;1797622 said:


> So now NWS show it pretty much done by 6am


Good, no complaining here


----------



## skorum03

Down on hourly 7.8. Alright alright alright.


----------



## Ranger620

Snow switced to sleet then rain now snow again still melting on contact


----------



## skorum03

It snowed rained and sleeted here pretty good for about an hour and now nothing at all. I see that nws has just "snow" on my forecast now. No more rain or sleet


----------



## olsonbro

I currently hAve nothing going on. It was sleeting quite hard for a while, now I'm back to nothing.


----------



## Ranger620

Ive helped you non snow lovers out as much as i can. Ive fueled everything checked/filled washer fluid. Got tabs (late i forgot) checked over most properties made calls slept in greased skid and tractor. All i got left is wash trucks but thats not gonna happen guys


----------



## skorum03

olsonbro;1797638 said:


> I currently hAve nothing going on. It was sleeting quite hard for a while, now I'm back to nothing.


Yep. And actually, looking at the radar we should be clear for the next hour at least


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1797626 said:


> At 3-5 2-4


You're going to get 5-9" in Nashville!?!?!?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

15 minutes later.......


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1797643 said:


> 15 minutes later.......


Your headlights are on.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nothing at all here.


----------



## Ranger620

hey twins are losing. Shocker huh. They were up 5-1 loosers


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1797644 said:


> Your headlights are on.


Cause the truck is running.... don't want snow to build up on the windshield and all.


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1797645 said:


> Nothing at all here.


Nothing here now either. All of the sleet that fell has melted except on my back wooden steps.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ranger620;1797646 said:


> hey twins are losing. Shocker huh. They were up 5-1 loosers


No way!..........


----------



## NorthernProServ

Novak still saying 12-16" I see.

It better get snowing then !!!!!!!!


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1797647 said:


> Cause the truck is running.... don't want snow to build up on the windshield and all.


You haven't learned the cardboard trick? All the boyz ina hood are doin' it.

I'll let you plow some of my section 8 apartments so you can see how it's done!


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1797630 said:


> 10 minutes.....we are on our way to 12".


I'm blaming you on this snow since you don't have all your plows hooked up!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1797652 said:


> I'm blaming you on this snow since you don't have all your plows hooked up!


Tractor is still in the yard and still need to get a set of paddles on a blower, replace the headlight bulbs.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1797651 said:


> You haven't learned the cardboard trick? All the boyz ina hood are doin' it.
> 
> I'll let you plow some of my section 8 apartments so you can see how it's done!


Waiting for the 8 year old to get off the bus, then have to go get the 12 year old from an after school activity.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Wind is chilly out.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1797654 said:


> Tractor is still in the yard and still need to get a set of paddles on a blower, replace the headlight bulbs.


Thanks buddy!

Just had a good burst of snow this way. Maybe 1/2 to 3/4" in less than 25mins. Still lightly falling. Melting off the cars. On the gravel drive its changing from white snow to slush pretty quick.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1797646 said:


> hey twins are losing. Shocker huh. They were up 5-1 loosers


Ahhhh cripes....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Rain sleetmix now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

32° and rain......


----------



## cbservicesllc

Not much here yet... but I don't like those yellows on the radar...

RAP still doesn't have accumulation starting till 7PM... GFS had it starting at 1PM... hard to say...


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Home now, just a little wet here (**** rapids)


----------



## cbservicesllc

Down to 7 inches on the hourly...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Moderate rain here.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

cbservicesllc;1797664 said:


> Down to 7 inches on the hourly...


That's a good trend


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1797669 said:


> That's a good trend


I like it .....


----------



## olsonbro

Better just said 6 or 7 in the metro. Best chance for 9 was north and east or the metro. I like her forecast.

'Betker


----------



## olsonbro

Down to 6.8 on the hourly


----------



## skorum03

6.4 on the hourly. Keeps dropping. At about 8 tonight is it going to be back to 10"?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If that moisture stays west, sure looks like it's wanting to set up like athe last few.


----------



## OC&D

skorum03;1797673 said:


> 6.4 on the hourly.


Me too. Just an hour ago I was at 10.3" on the hourly.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1797676 said:


> If that moisture stays west, sure looks like it's wanting to set up like athe last few.


Wouldn't that be nice. They raised me to 1-3 from 1-2 tonight. On the way in it was 29 and rain. Now its 30


----------



## SnowGuy73

6.1" on the hourly.


----------



## SnowGuy73

A chance of snow everyday on the 7 day NWS.


----------



## OC&D

I've got straight up light rain here at the moment.

The thing about rain, is that it doesn't accumulate!


----------



## OC&D

NWS has a high of 60 for me one week from today.

That will change!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;1797617 said:


> Is it the U bolt that I said to buy 4 of them?


It was the actual chain. I had extra u bolts already. I put heat shrink on the bottom of the chain so it can't hook the bolts and break them


----------



## qualitycut

I may bot come home from here its awesome


----------



## OC&D

Now I'm back to sleet.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1797688 said:


> I may bot come home from here its awesome


I forgot where did you go?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Rain with some sleet mixing in here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1797682 said:


> A chance of snow everyday on the 7 day NWS.


Your page is broke. After Monday I have sunny all week. 60's starting Wednesday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

All sleet here now.


----------



## OC&D

Polarismalibu;1797690 said:


> I forgot where did you go?


He's in Nashville.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Down to 31 with sleet.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Mixing snow in now...


----------



## PremierL&L

Got huge flakes coming down in New Germany


----------



## cbservicesllc

Laura just said East metro heavier amounts... I feel like that doesn't match radar...


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Sleet coming down here pretty good for about 10 min now. Driveway is turning whiteish


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hourly down to 6.2...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Lots of sleet in minneapolis. Streets are really slippery. Big snow flakes mixing in now.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Rain here with ice hanging on mirrors of truck. Not on glass but on the housing


----------



## SnowGuy73

Heavy sleet, roads slushy, driveway getting slick.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1797703 said:


> Lots of sleet in minneapolis. Streets are really slippery. Big snow flakes mixing in now.


Kind of going back and forth from sleet to big flakes... Just a coating on pavement... For now...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Call me crazy but if this changes to all snow soon I think we will get plenty. Thats a lot of moisture headed our way. Then if at 6 a.m. in the morning if decides to spin on us for a couple hours........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yuhas says 4-8" metro.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Guy on 4 says 6-10" metro.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Down to 4.7" on hourly.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Cody says cb and lwnmwrmn gets nailed.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Cody has metro at 6-9.


----------



## SnowGuy73

More snow=not as warm.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1797712 said:


> Cody says cb and lwnmwrmn gets nailed.


.....sweet


----------



## Polarismalibu

Accumulation starting on the roads here


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1797714 said:


> More snow=not as warm.


Where have I heard that before...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sleet snow mix here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1797718 said:


> Where have I heard that before...


Hmmmmm.........


----------



## olsonbro

Light accumulation here, snow sleet mix


----------



## TKLAWN

Heavy snow 1/4inch. Roads suck!


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1797723 said:


> Heavy snow 1/4inch. Roads suck!


My brother that will be helping tonight said the same thing out in St. Boni.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Pure sleet here... coating now, must be warm in the clouds...


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1797724 said:


> My brother that will be helping tonight said the same thing out in St. Boni.


6,000 posts. You can make up some ground on Quality while he's gone too.


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1797728 said:


> 6,000 posts. You can make up some ground on Quality while he's gone too.


Didn't even notice. Nice. I will do my best to pump out 1,500 posts in the next two days.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Roads are becoming more slush than wet........


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1797730 said:


> Roads are becoming more slush than wet........


Thats how at least the side streets are here. You leave tire tracks.


----------



## Greenery

One inch here already.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Snow here, flakes are fairly big


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1797733 said:


> Snow here, flakes are fairly big


Almost all sleet here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1797732 said:


> One inch here already.


Where is here again?


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1797734 said:


> Almost all sleet here.


I'm back to sleet. Had nothing for a bit. Me and you are right on the edge of this.....for a little while yet anyway.

If its going to snow I would rather just get on with it.


----------



## Greenery

SnowGuy73;1797735 said:


> Where is here again?


Rockford

Just west of Plymouth.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Still sleet, maybe a little snow... maybe 1/4"... assuming these keeps snow totals down a little bit the longer it lasts...


----------



## SSS Inc.

I've now got snow flakes that resemble bricks falling straight down.


----------



## TKLAWN

I'm screwed!


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1797741 said:


> I'm screwed!


I don't think you'll be alone come about 7p.m.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1797736 said:


> I'm back to sleet. Had nothing for a bit. Me and you are right on the edge of this.....for a little while yet anyway.
> 
> If its going to snow I would rather just get on with it.


I'm back to almost nothing, roads melting nicely.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1797738 said:


> Rockford
> 
> Just west of Plymouth.


Copy that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1797742 said:


> I don't think you'll be alone come about 7p.m.


Ugh.............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Decent snow in North Branch. Roads getting heavy slushy.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Laura thinks it will "start lightening up around midnight"... please come true...


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Road is all white, 3/4" on the deck:-(


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The farther south I go, the whiter it gets.

Glad we are starting at 10 at this rate.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

still rain here. hoping it just rains all night or until 4am or so


----------



## Ranger620

Wild are playing Chicago tonight. Im watching the game and most likely heading out should be 9-10
3/4" here in Corcoran cant see the road (house set way back not because of snow) although it could be covered


----------



## cbservicesllc

Smaller flakes... moderate rate... I could go for this for a few hours...


----------



## NorthernProServ




----------



## OC&D

It was snowing good a bit ago, now not much of anything. I've got maybe 1/2" of slushy crap.


----------



## andersman02

Side roads wet, little tiny slush


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1797755 said:


>


Yeah, in Stacy everything is white, but you can hear the sleet too.

But we are getting pounded right now, but you can see it wants to melt from the bottom up.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Deck is white, roads wet.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## Green Grass

1 1/2 here huge flakes and the roads blow!!!


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;1797762 said:


> 1 1/2 here huge flakes and the roads blow!!!


Same and that yellow stuff is on it's way.


----------



## unit28

couple good bands in there,
CAPE was not to impressive looking though.


----------



## Ranger620

SnowGuy73;1797760 said:


> Deck is white, roads wet.


Hey twins did win so there 2-1:laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ranger620;1797768 said:


> Hey twins did win so there 2-1:laughing:


Holy hell!...


----------



## Ranger620

SnowGuy73;1797769 said:


> Holy hell!...


I think chw felt sorry for us


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ranger620;1797771 said:


> I think chw felt sorry for us


Could be....


----------



## Ranger620

Per nws for me hourly Im at 6.3
-Tonight Snow. Low around 28. Blustery, with a north wind 15 to 20 mph, with gusts as high as 30 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. Total nighttime snow accumulation of 3 to 7 inches possible. 
-Friday Snow, mainly before 1pm. High near 33. Breezy, with a north northwest wind 20 to 25 mph, with gusts as high as 35 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible.


----------



## OC&D

OC&D;1797756 said:


> It was snowing good a bit ago, now not much of anything. I've got maybe 1/2" of slushy crap.


Scratch that, it's maybe 1/4" and I'm back to light rain/sleet.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Back to heavy sleet, melting nicely. Road and concrete driveway mostly wet.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1797776 said:


> Back to heavy sleet, melting nicely. Road and concrete driveway mostly wet.


All snow here and isn't melting.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Snowing pretty good here now 3/4" it looks like from the couch lol


----------



## SSS Inc.

I appear to still be in a void on the eastern edge of this thing. I figured it would scoot a little east by now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Gopher b-ball is on. NIT championship. wesport


----------



## ryde307

Just got done salting a few things. Roads are slippery as Sh it. More snow Minetonka/Hopkins. Here in Chanhassen it's snowing now but smaller flakes.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

5/8" on the driveway, 1.5" on the deck


----------



## NorthernProServ

Novak and Hammer talking about thunder snow tonight


----------



## cbservicesllc

1.5 inches on my driveway in Maple Grove... F me... looks like I'm headed out


----------



## olsonbro

It was snowing like mad here, all of a sudden I have nothing going on. Melting still.


----------



## SSS Inc.

NorthernProServ;1797785 said:


> Novak and Hammer talking about thunder snow tonight


Its a good video. I like having hammer on there.


----------



## wenzelosllc

SSS Inc.;1797577 said:


> Can people please stop contacting me asking if we are plowing!!!!!!! One of them thought if its like 8" maybe it will melt.


Technically they aren't wrong about it melting.....


----------



## justinsp

1.25 asphalt drive NE Plymouth. Still snowing but smaller flakes again. Not melting anymore


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1797751 said:


> still rain here. hoping it just rains all night or until 4am or so


Nothing but rain here 32


----------



## SSS Inc.

wenzelosllc;1797790 said:


> Technically they aren't wrong about it melting.....


You are correct. I just couldn't figure out why a retail establishment would want all that crap for their customers to deal with.

**Snowing good now. Brother from out by Waconia has reported 2"+ already and he is now in town ready to go. 

EDIT: Snowing like crazy now and I am 100% on board with Novak on this one. Let us both sink if we are wrong.


----------



## andersman02

Ugh oh in burnsville


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1797797 said:


> You are correct. I just couldn't figure out why a retail establishment would want all that crap for their customers to deal with.
> 
> **Snowing good now. Brother from out by Waconia has reported 2"+ already and he is now in town ready to go.
> 
> EDIT: Snowing like crazy now and I am 100% on board with Novak on this one. Let us both sink if we are wrong.


All my retail has a 2"-3" trigger during the day. They close at 9. I'm hoping to start right at 9. Its gonna be close


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1797787 said:


> 1.5 inches on my driveway in Maple Grove... F me... looks like I'm headed out


Your starting now? Man you have a long night ahead of you then


----------



## SnowGuy73

Moderate snow here. Melting underneath bit adding up.


----------



## Ranger620

Just went out an measured 1 3/4" on my deck. Smaller flakes now not adding up as fast any more


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1797796 said:


> Nothing but rain here 32


same. any ice on decks or vehicles? roads drives and lots are wet


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Blacktop...m. 3/4".

Concrete.... 1.25".

Wyoming.


Minnesota.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Tractor tire tracks.


----------



## Deershack

Best bumper sticker I ever saw said "Go Twins Go- Take the Vikings with you"

Got 0ver 5 gal of maple sap so far, at this rate I should get about a half gal of syrup.

Will someone ask Novak if I can get to the gun show in River Falls tomorrow afternoon.

Still no answer to the ad for the tractor on backpage- do you think my asking for them to able to prove ownership may have scared them off?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Deershack;1797809 said:


> Best bumper sticker I ever saw said "Go Twins Go- Take the Vikings with you"
> 
> Got 0ver 5 gal of maple sap so far, at this rate I should get about a half gal of syrup.
> 
> Will someone ask Novak if I can get to the gun show in River Falls tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> Still no answer to the ad for the tractor on backpage- do you think my asking for them to able to prove ownership may have scared them off?


That tractor has probably been sold ten times already. :laughing:


----------



## OC&D

Snowing good here, but I only have about 1/2" so far.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1797802 said:


> Your starting now? Man you have a long night ahead of you then


Have to... don't want to fall behind


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1797806 said:


> same. any ice on decks or vehicles? roads drives and lots are wet


Just got out of bed. Tried to sleep to no avail. Looks wet only....


----------



## CityGuy

SSS and LWN, 1 of 3 new trucks arrived today. The hook truck that will be heading to Pike is a steerling pile, the other 2 steerling singles will be heading out as soon as tow master gets done upfitting them. Will let you know. I have heard they should be here next week and then the old will go out.


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1797815 said:


> Just got out of bed. Tried to sleep to no avail. Looks wet only....


I sleept for 1 hour last night. I guess 0 in igh all melted


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1797816 said:


> SSS and LWN, 1 of 3 new trucks arrived today. The hook truck that will be heading to Pike is a steerling pile, the other 2 steerling singles will be heading out as soon as tow master gets done upfitting them. Will let you know. I have heard they should be here next week and then the old will go out.


Thanks for the update Hamel. I will look for them. I like those Towmaster boxes, those will be sharp trucks.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1797816 said:


> SSS and LWN, 1 of 3 new trucks arrived today. The hook truck that will be heading to Pike is a steerling pile, the other 2 steerling singles will be heading out as soon as tow master gets done upfitting them. Will let you know. I have heard they should be here next week and then the old will go out.


He is alive!!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1797818 said:


> I sleept for 1 hour last night. I guess 0 in igh all melted


Acoording to novak your area should see a good 10" by morning.


----------



## olsonbro

I have a good .25. To .5 on my concrete driveway. Moderate snow now. Looks like we're in the snow now until morning.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1797816 said:


> SSS and LWN, 1 of 3 new trucks arrived today. The hook truck that will be heading to Pike is a steerling pile, the other 2 steerling singles will be heading out as soon as tow master gets done upfitting them. Will let you know. I have heard they should be here next week and then the old will go out.


You're alive!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1797816 said:


> SSS and LWN, 1 of 3 new trucks arrived today. The hook truck that will be heading to Pike is a steerling pile, the other 2 steerling singles will be heading out as soon as tow master gets done upfitting them. Will let you know. I have heard they should be here next week and then the old will go out.


I appreciate the heads up.

I'm out. The bank has told me no more purchases through them until I get stuff paid down.


----------



## olsonbro

I'm down to just over 5 inches on my hrly. Drastic difference to novaks forecast. If we get thundersnow 5 inches can be passed up in a hurry!


----------



## unit28

just for grins....sticking with my 4" here with the bulk going NE into WI still
apps go down next Fri....lol


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1797821 said:


> Acoording to novak your area should see a good 10" by morning.


F Novak jk I'm feet good all guys know when to go and Ocd knows what to do so im not to worried I'm just going tk keep having a good time and of we get nailed the guys who helped will be taken care of. I know Ocds beer and favorite Chinese restaurant


----------



## Ranger620

Good game so far. Should probably not spoil it for those recording


----------



## jimslawnsnow




----------



## SnowGuy73

Not melting anymore....


----------



## OC&D

Ranger620;1797831 said:


> Good game so far. Should probably not spoil it for those recording


Thanks! We're just about to start watching it now.

The snow has slowed to nearly nothing again here. 3/4" would be a generous estimate. The road is black where cars have been driving.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm guessing I have about 1/2"... Maybe.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1797835 said:


>


Where is that?


----------



## Camden

I don't see this thing getting anywhere near 10". I've got 1.5-2" right now and according to the radar it looks like it's moving out already. If we get to 4" that'd be perfect.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1797839 said:


> Where is that?


Oops. MO,........


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1797845 said:


> Oops. MO,........


Copy that.


----------



## unit28

the two low pressure systems I talked about over the past couple days.....
Some of the southern track will be heading up tonight.

This is a QPF forecast for the first 6 hrs. You don't want to see the next 12....


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;1797843 said:


> I don't see this thing getting anywhere near 10". I've got 1.5-2" right now and according to the radar it looks like it's moving out already. If we get to 4" that'd be perfect.


I think that's the first round. Supose to slow down then around midnight start up again. Ive got 3" on my deck haven't checked blacktop though


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Radar almost looks like its weakening a bit? Hope that don't jinx anyone


----------



## SSS Inc.

C'mon Gophers!


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;1797851 said:


> I think that's the first round. Supose to slow down then around midnight start up again. Ive got 3" on my deck haven't checked blacktop though


I hadn't heard that. I thought we were supposed to be getting the heavy stuff now.



jimslawnsnow;1797852 said:


> Radar almost looks like its weakening a bit? Hope that don't jinx anyone


That's what I see. I guess it could always fill in behind the current wave.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1797848 said:


> the two low pressure systems I talked about over the past couple days.....
> Some of the southern track will be heading up tonight.
> 
> This is a QPF forecast for the first 6 hrs. You don't want to see the next 12....


I don't see the 6 hr????


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1797855 said:


> I don't see the 6 hr????


Agreed..........


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden, I think once you are out of it you are done.


----------



## justinsp

Nws just dropped my totals to 3-5 overnight and 1-3 tomorrow. Was at 3-7 & 2-4 an hour ago


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1797859 said:


> Camden, I think once you are out of it you are done.


I agree. I just don't see where I'm going to get more than what's on the radar now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Looks like some slivers of yellow headed up this way.


----------



## SnowGuy73

justinsp;1797860 said:


> Nws just dropped my totals to 3-5 overnight and 1-3 tomorrow. Was at 3-7 & 2-4 an hour ago


Same here.. Bit I'm at 1-2" tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1797864 said:


> Looks like some slivers of yellow headed up this way.


Get the hell out of here


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1797859 said:


> Camden, I think once you are out of it you are done.


I forgot you are in L.F.


----------



## Camden

That guy tried to make a free throw and missed, when he tried to miss he made it LOL 

Doesn't it seem like that happens a lot?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Those are some big slivers!


----------



## unit28

and roll the tape....


----------



## banonea

rain pretty good in Rochester roads are just wet not slippery


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;1797872 said:


> rain pretty good in Rochester roads are just wet not slippery


Lucky!.........


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1797853 said:


> C'mon Gophers!


SMU here.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1797870 said:


> and roll the tape....


And what time period was this for and based on what?

Heavy snow here now. 1.5" all of a sudden.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1797877 said:


> SMU here.....


I'm sorry but you lost. :laughing:wesportwesportwesport


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The band of moisture is supposed to stand on its head striaght up and down on the MN/WI border with the top having more moisture.

Reason why the models show what they do and why we are heading out at 10.


****edit....I better get the plow on.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm still trying to decide what to do.


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;1797867 said:


> I forgot you are in L.F.


Yep, the meth capitol of the midwest.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I'm not sure what to do either. As soo as we hit about the 2" mark we may head out. Especially if the radar continues to look like it will be around a while. Its starting to really add up. I would rather push some or all sites twice if possible rather than wait until its done which won't be a possibility at all based on what I THINK I am seeing. MAybe we will go when the Wild are done. Wild *** Blackhawks ***


----------



## SnowGuy73

Anyone taken an actual measurement?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1797881 said:


> I'm still trying to decide what to do.


sleep till 2


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1797883 said:


> I'm not sure what to do either. As soo as we hit about the 2" mark we may head out. Especially if the radar continues to look like it will be around a while. Its starting to really add up. I would rather push some or all sites twice if possible rather than wait until its done which won't be a possibility at all based on what I THINK I am seeing. MAybe we will go when the Wild are done. Wild *** Blackhawks ***


Ugh..... Yet again, I don't get my bust!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1797885 said:


> sleep till 2


To hell with that, this is some heavy crap!


----------



## djagusch

unit28;1797828 said:


> just for grins....sticking with my 4" here with the bulk going NE into WI still
> apps go down next Fri....lol


Really? Figured you atleast had 2" on the ground by now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1797886 said:


> Ugh..... Yet again, I don't get my bust!


I would consider this a bust if all we got was 3-4". I can't see that happening unless this wraps up real quick. I measured 1.5" and it is really coming down hard here in the last 30 minutes.


----------



## SnowGuy73

djagusch;1797888 said:


> Really? Figured you atleast had 2" on the ground by now.


I'm guessing we've gotten at least that here.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1797878 said:


> And what time period was this for and based on what?
> 
> .


ends at midnight for this time,

the next 12 are wayyyyy up there.

this is the data set from river system flood forecasting.
found on the NWS menue's for QPF.

*I.* The Role of Hydrometeorology in National Weather Service Operations Accurate forecasting of river conditions and timely issuance of flood watches and warnings requires the integration of meteorology and hydrology. Operational hydrology must respond to the dynamic nature of river systems. Because of the lag time which usually exists between a rainfall event and a basin response Figure 1 , forecasting river stages and flows using only observed data allows for a limited period of forecast reliability. To extend the lead time of river forecasts, information pertaining to anticipated weather is required. Consequently, meteorological information becomes a valuable tool in river forecasting.

The linkage between the scientific disciplines of meteorology, hydrology, and hydrometeorology is illustrated in Figure 2 . Hydrometeorology is the discipline which bridges meteorology and hydrology. Within the National Weather Service, hydrometeorology facilitates evaluation and conveyance of significant meteorological information to enhance hydrologic modeling efforts. The goal of this training tool is to provide an introduction to Quantitative Precipitation Forecasting (QPF) and illustrate the importance of precipitation forecasts in hydrologic operations.


----------



## wizardsr

I measured an inch on the sidewalk in Crystal 15 minutes ago. Just got back from Maple Grove (Bass Lk and 494) and it was snowing hard there with about 2.5" on the gravel already.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1797885 said:


> sleep till 2


I wish!!...


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1797884 said:


> Anyone taken an actual measurement?


3 inches + in Maple Grove... F Me...


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1797890 said:


> I would consider this a bust if all we got was 3-4". I can't see that happening unless this wraps up real quick. I measured 1.5" and it is really coming down hard here in the last 30 minutes.


Damn it!

I will get a measurement in a couple minutes here when I put the dog out.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1797892 said:


> ends at midnight for this time,
> 
> the next 12 are wayyyyy up there.
> 
> this is the data set from river system flood forecasting.
> found on the NWS menue's for QPF.
> 
> *I.* The Role of Hydrometeorology in National Weather Service Operations Accurate forecasting of river conditions and timely issuance of flood watches and warnings requires the integration of meteorology and hydrology. Operational hydrology must respond to the dynamic nature of river systems. Because of the lag time which usually exists between a rainfall event and a basin response Figure 1 , forecasting river stages and flows using only observed data allows for a limited period of forecast reliability. To extend the lead time of river forecasts, information pertaining to anticipated weather is required. Consequently, meteorological information becomes a valuable tool in river forecasting.
> 
> The linkage between the scientific disciplines of meteorology, hydrology, and hydrometeorology is illustrated in Figure 2 . Hydrometeorology is the discipline which bridges meteorology and hydrology. Within the National Weather Service, hydrometeorology facilitates evaluation and conveyance of significant meteorological information to enhance hydrologic modeling efforts. The goal of this training tool is to provide an introduction to Quantitative Precipitation Forecasting (QPF) and illustrate the importance of precipitation forecasts in hydrologic operations.


I see. I figured is was something like that. As far as way up there,  do you mean as in Up North or High numbers? Based on the first pic I would assume way north.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1797896 said:


> 3 inches + in Maple Grove... F Me...


Yup... This is happening!


----------



## Ranger620

SnowGuy73;1797884 said:


> Anyone taken an actual measurement?


Ive got 3" in Corcoran called everyone were headed out. Im leaving soon as the 2nd period ends


----------



## unit28

djagusch;1797888 said:


> Really? Figured you atleast had 2" on the ground by now.


2"?

try 3

I said just for grins


----------



## SSS Inc.

Some of those yellows are getting close.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1797902 said:


> Yup... This is happening!


Don't worry yet. This stuff should be outta here in the next hour or so. :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Just flurries here, for now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1797905 said:


> Some of those yellows are getting close.


O no.............


----------



## banonea

SnowGuy73;1797876 said:


> Lucky!.........


just south of cannon falls right now and it still just rain sitting at 32


----------



## SSS Inc.

According to the Hourly on nws I should get 0.8" between 8p.m. and 1 a.m. Done. Now what???


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like 2.5-3" on my patio table.


----------



## djagusch

unit28;1797904 said:


> 2"?
> 
> try 3
> 
> I said just for grins


I figured since nb is above 2" right now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Back to snow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Stand by for official measurement.


----------



## Camden

I can now count the flakes as they fall.


----------



## SSS Inc.

snowguy73;1797917 said:


> stand by for official measurement.


.8" ????????


----------



## TKLAWN

Don't worry it pushes like cement. If there was any question.
3inches and snowing hard. 



Yellow is here, whiteout.


----------



## SnowGuy73

1.5" on my concrete driveway, south facing.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1797924 said:


> 1.5" on my concrete driveway, south facing.


We're Screwed!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1797925 said:


> We're Screwed!


This is true.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hourly down to 3.5".


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1797928 said:


> Hourly down to 3.5".


You're halfway there!

On a serious note I don't know what to think now. Radar tells me to hold on to my hat. Nws tells me that this is no big deal. Novak tells me to hold on to my hat. Whats a guy to do.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Back to flurries.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1797929 said:


> You're halfway there!


Hopefully its melting from the bottom.


----------



## banonea

radar shows know where I am at right now but it is all rain. I am about to pass a plow truck though spreading salt and sand on highway 52 northbound


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1797929 said:


> You're halfway there!
> 
> On a serious note I don't know what to think now. Radar tells me to hold on to my hat. Nws tells me that this is no big deal. Novak tells me to hold on to my hat. Whats a guy to do.


Welcome to my thoughts on nearly every storm..... Especially this season.


----------



## banonea

he is not even spreading salt and sand he just has a shoot dumping it directly on the road


----------



## banonea

sorry I was wrong I now have freezing rain nor sleet or whatever you wanna call it


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1797928 said:


> Hourly down to 3.5".


Sorry...... 3.6".


----------



## albhb3

we may have 1/2 inch in rosemount can still see pavement yawn


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1797936 said:


> Sorry...... 3.6".


4" ending at 1300, am I asking for too much?


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1797937 said:


> we may have 1/2 inch in rosemount can still see pavement yawn


Lucky, you!..


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1797938 said:


> 4" ending at 1300, am I asking for too much?


How about it ends now?


----------



## OC&D

albhb3;1797937 said:


> we may have 1/2 inch in rosemount can still see pavement yawn


Thanks for the update! I have accounts down there and in Eagan to keep track of.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Novak says 3 - 9 am for the heaviest snow. This is the first time all year where I feel that I'm on the same page as Novak.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We are over 3". Anyone wanna get paid and work with no stress, let me know.


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1797941 said:


> How about it ends now?


I'm out of beer so since I can't drink tonight I may as well plow, so how about it ends as soon as we hit 2.5"?


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1797945 said:


> Novak says 3 - 9 am for the heaviest snow. This is the first time all year where I feel that I'm on the same page as Novak.


You also said winter was over!


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1797950 said:


> I'm out of beer so since I can't drink tonight I may as well plow, so how about it ends as soon as we hit 2.5"?


I bet at least an inch melted on contact so we should be there.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1797952 said:


> You also said winter was over!


This is also true!


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1797952 said:


> You also said winter was over!


Well clearly I was wrong and I'm sorry. I have yet to drop the plow since I said that though. My comments seemed to be a problem last April as well.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Basic white out up here.


----------



## SnoFarmer

4"-5" so far.

"Basic white out up here. "
ditto...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Besides lawnmrw am I the only one looking at the radar thinking this is going to be around until tomorrow?? I'd like to know I'm not crazy. I'm thinking we better get out there and make a run through everything pretty soon..


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1797949 said:


> We are over 3". Anyone wanna get paid and work with no stress, let me know.


just outside of dinner for Grove Heights right now little or no accumulation but it is snowing lightly


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1797961 said:


> Besides lawnmrw am I the only one looking at the radar thinking this is going to be around until tomorrow?? I'd like to know I'm not crazy. I'm thinking we better get out there and make a run through everything.


I'm trying not to think about it.


----------



## SnoFarmer

I'm waiting until 3am.
It's not very heavy up here.(light fluffy snow)


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## SnowGuy73

Hard snow now.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

so far freezing rain. I left at 7 to do a bid for a township. it was 28 on the way there. sleeted some when I was there. came home at 8 and it was 30. roads are wet. trees and vehicles have ice on them


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yuhas says another 3-4" aroundthe metro.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

a little sleet now


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1797973 said:


> a little sleet now


Snow here.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1797974 said:


> Snow here.


hoping it don't start til 3-4. then get 2" that melts on contact. doubt it though


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1797974 said:


> Snow here.


Up to 4in.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS is down again....


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1797958 said:


> Well clearly I was wrong and I'm sorry. I have yet to drop the plow since I said that though. My comments seemed to be a problem last April as well.


I'm just giving you crap. 

How much would you say you have?


----------



## banonea

just took the highway 52 55 split roads are white not really slippery but a whole lot of fire trucks and ambulance just went by me headed south didn't see anything as I was driving but who knows


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bed sounds good about now.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1797980 said:


> NWS is down again....


works for me. sprint?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1797985 said:


> works for me. sprint?


Nope, WiFi.


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1797983 said:


> Bed sounds good about now.


I agree.

I'm debating on heading out after the Wild game.

What to do, what to do......


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1797987 said:


> Nope, WiFi.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1797988 said:


> I agree.
> 
> I'm debating on heading out after the Wild game.
> 
> What to do, what to do......


I'm trying to decide on a two hour nap, or head out now.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Working again..


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1797990 said:


> I'm trying to decide on a two hour nap, or head out now.....


I'm taking the nap. What's the difference at this point?


----------



## SnowGuy73

The yellows on the radar disappeared. Now I really don't know what to do....


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1797994 said:


> I'm taking the nap. What's the difference at this point?


What time you headed out?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Cody says 2-4" between 06:00 and noon.


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1797990 said:


> I'm trying to decide on a two hour nap, or head out now.....


Pretty much where I'm at as well.

SSS must have headed out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1797999 said:


> Pretty much where I'm at as well.
> 
> SSS must have headed out.


I guess so.


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1797998 said:


> Cody says 2-4" between 06:00 and noon.


Screw that!


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1797996 said:


> What time you headed out?


1am sir.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1798002 said:


> Screw that!


Agreed.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1798003 said:


> 1am sir.....


Copy that.


----------



## TKLAWN

I wonder if NWS is proving a point to who ever made them change the forecast.


----------



## SnowGuy73

This is going to suck!


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1798006 said:


> I wonder if NWS is proving a point to who ever made them change the forecast.


What do you mean?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

OC&D;1798002 said:


> Screw that!


Be warm though and daylight. One of them said it will start to melt tomorrow


----------



## SSS Inc.

Heading out now. I see no end in site. HEAVY SNOW!!!! Get your chinese food!!!!!


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1798007 said:


> This is going to suck!


Big floppy donkey balls!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;1798006 said:


> I wonder if NWS is proving a point to who ever made them change the forecast.


Yeah what do you mean


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This stuff is a ***** to plow.

It's too wet and won't roll off the plow.

Just trails off the angled side.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1798011 said:


> Big floppy donkey balls!!


Hahahahah!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1798013 said:


> This stuff is a ***** to plow.
> 
> It's too wet and won't roll off the plow.
> 
> Just trails off the angled side.


Wonderful!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yuhas says 4-8" total.


----------



## BossPlow614

Coming down like crazy in Ramsey. At least 2.5".


----------



## skorum03

1/2" on the ground in Hudson. Snowing hard now. We had at least two dry pockets on the radar that rolled right over is. 

So I'm not sure what I'll be doing yet.


----------



## OC&D

F it. I'm heading out.


----------



## banonea

10 miles outside of Taylor falls and it is snowing hard almost a white out


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Lightly snowing here now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1798023 said:


> 10 miles outside of Taylor falls and it is snowing hard almost a white out


Taylors Falls??? Where the heck is your GPS taking you??


----------



## wizardsr

Almost 3 on the sidewalk in Crystal, 2.5 in Brooklyn Center on the pavement, we're heading out. :waving:


----------



## qualitycut

I feel bad I'm looking at strippers and you guys got snow


----------



## skorum03

I keep getting nailed by dry areas in the storm. About every 45 minutes we get like 20 minutes with no snow.


----------



## skorum03

watching the future radar loop it looks like we'll be getting snowed on for a while.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Anyone catch the news


----------



## skorum03

cbservicesllc;1798038 said:


> Anyone catch the news


Yep. Ch. 5 kinda gave the blanket 6-10" for most of the metro. More on western and northern side.


----------



## Yarden of eden

Solid 4" in St Francis on the tar


----------



## cbservicesllc

skorum03;1798039 said:


> Yep. Ch. 5 kinda gave the blanket 6-10" for most of the metro. More on western and northern side.


Any mention of end time?


----------



## justinsp

Schaffer on 4 said 6-10 and futurecast showed most of it out of West metro by 3 am and he said just light flakes for the morning drive


----------



## justinsp

Currently at 4.5 inches on my drive and walk NE Plymouth.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Stress free plowing is awesome


----------



## SnowGuy73

Near whiteout here!


----------



## SSS Inc.

4.5-5 in Bloomington. Snowing way too hard


----------



## cbservicesllc

justinsp;1798044 said:


> Schaffer on 4 said 6-10 and futurecast showed most of it out of West metro by 3 am and he said just light flakes for the morning drive


That would be awesome... Thanks for the info!


----------



## BossPlow614

5.5" in Champlin.


----------



## qualitycut

1.5 igh 4+ west st Paul


----------



## Polarismalibu

I wish I wasn't a cheap ass and bought a snow pup


----------



## IDST

5.5 inches golden valley Lutheran church. One inch where I started plowing 45 min ago


----------



## cbservicesllc

3 more inches by 7am... I think I might actually be able to do this...


----------



## justinsp

anyone of you guys pick up a warehouse in Golden valley just north of 55 on 10th ave and have to plow it tonight? I lost it after 6 years - year round service. No hard feelings if it was anyone on here. pm me if you have any problems/issues with the bldg. owner who works on site everyday.


----------



## NorthernProServ

BossPlow614;1798052 said:


> 5.5" in Champlin.


Same in plymouth, snowing like a mo fo !!!!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Wife said that Laura on 11 said its supposed to start breaking up somewhat after midnight/1am... but light snow will be here till 9 or 10am


----------



## qualitycut

If anyone needs a truck or something mine's sitting full with plow hooked up in igh . Its all yours unless one of the guys plowing for me needs it


----------



## andersman02

SSS Inc.;1798048 said:


> 4.5-5 in Bloomington. Snowing way too hard


Letting up but more to come looks like. I had boot the same maybe more at the shop mid Bloomington


----------



## IDST

Help. Anybody around 494 Minnetonka. Fell off edge of driveway


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gonna start fining home owners that leave dog chains out. $250 / time. I don't give a **** anymore.


----------



## OC&D

Barely snowing now in S Minne. This sucks.


----------



## cbservicesllc

I'm sure its just the calm before the wrap, but its lightening up pretty good


----------



## ryde307

BAsically not snowing in Hopkins. But is that large blob South of us going to hit us? It looks like it's turning north but hard to tell.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1798065 said:


> Gonna start fining home owners that leave dog chains out. $250 / time. I don't give a **** anymore.


Thata boy ...


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1798066 said:


> Barely snowing now in S Minne. This sucks.


Why does it suck


----------



## justinsp

Any 24 hour shops that sell alternators? Mine just went out and sucking the life out of my battery

Edit. Never mind on alternator. Bad ground somewhere on plow wiring. Curse this storm


----------



## BossPlow614

State truck in the median ditch where 610 ends & becomes cty 81


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1798072 said:


> State truck in the median ditch where 610 ends & becomes cty 81


Oops......


----------



## IDST

Made it out


----------



## cbservicesllc

justinsp;1798071 said:


> Any 24 hour shops that sell alternators? Mine just went out and sucking the life out of my battery
> 
> Edit. Never mind on alternator. Bad ground somewhere on plow wiring. Curse this storm


Bummer... kind of... at least its not the alternator


----------



## cbservicesllc

jagext;1798074 said:


> Made it out


Thats good... If I was closer I would have helped


----------



## SSS Inc.

That wrap scares me


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1798070 said:


> Why does it suck


Heavy and slick underneath.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I could see stars for about 20 minutes, now cloudy again and light snow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS has me down to less than an inch for tomorrow!!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1798079 said:


> I could see stars for about 20 minutes, now cloudy again and light snow.


How much you get ?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1798077 said:


> That wrap scares me


You too, huh?


----------



## Green Grass

Well the roads blow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sweet. No one told the old contractor or at least the driver they aren't doing this large apartment I just got. They have it 70% plowed.

Too bad Polaris took his time to drive down here and meet me.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Road blow??????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1798068 said:


> BAsically not snowing in Hopkins. But is that large blob South of us going to hit us? It looks like it's turning north but hard to tell.


'Cco said yes. 1-2". That's what is on the NWS hourly as well.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I hate uptown BTW.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1798085 said:


> Road blow??????


6-8 out here and have not been touched.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1798081 said:


> How much you get ?


I'd guess around 6-7".


----------



## SnowGuy73

Winds were really blowing now calm....... Should I be worried?!?!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Radar is filling back in........ Ass!


----------



## BossPlow614

I was going to ask, it's not done snowing is it?


----------



## skorum03

BossPlow614;1798094 said:


> I was going to ask, it's not done snowing is it?


I thought so too... Looks like just a couple hour break though.

I just got the official tape measurement: 3.5" in Hudson. I'm headed out now.

Looks like we might see another inch or two, from 4:30 through the commute..?


----------



## BossPlow614

skorum03;1798096 said:


> I thought so too... Looks like just a couple hour break though.
> 
> I just got the official tape measurement: 3.5" in Hudson. I'm headed out now.
> 
> Looks like we might see another inch or two, from 4:30 through the commute..?


I hope we get a solid 2-3" more after 6am.


----------



## wenzelosllc

I'm up to 6" right now. Most of its been fairly dry. A couple degrees colder than they had said at 20:00, 27*. NWS has another 2" by 8am.


----------



## skorum03

Must have been a mutant on the radar. Snowing moderately again.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Just saw a guy flying down the road on a snowmobile. Kinda surprised me being 3am


----------



## jimslawnsnow

1/4" at most on the deck so here.


----------



## IDST

cbservicesllc;1798076 said:


> Thats good... If I was closer I would have helped


Thanks. Had the front plow horns buried in the mud and my running boards resting on the pavement


----------



## Green Grass

Good sod rolling weather!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Green Grass;1798103 said:


> Good sod rolling weather!


Just remember to unroll it next week


----------



## wenzelosllc

Havent seen too many plows out. County has been by but that was a few hours ago. Mostly commercial stuff and one or two drives have been done. People banking on a 6" melt off before rush hour?


----------



## skorum03

Man this is a heavy 3".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1798101 said:


> 1/4" at most on the deck so here.


Should a come up.


----------



## Buff89

Is there anyone near wyoming that could use some work. my truck is down. Call me at 651 271 0628


----------



## SnowGuy73

Snowing again......


----------



## OC&D

This is ********.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Also went from less than to around an inch..... Clowns!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Lynch says another 1-2"


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1798112 said:


> Lynch says another 1-2"


Now he says 1-3" more.


----------



## wenzelosllc

Anyone in NSP/maplewood able to lend a hand? Stuck in a yard.

And I was having such a good morning, too.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1798107 said:


> Should a come up.


Looks like 2" now. Wind is bad too


----------



## unit28

5 inches on my blackto roadmeasured with tape.....

Isanti


----------



## SnowGuy73

Roads are white again.....


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;1798111 said:


> Also went from less than to around an inch..... Clowns!


Told ya......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Round 1 done.


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1798118 said:


> Told ya......


What's that


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1798119 said:


> Round 1 done.


Nap time??


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

wenzelosllc;1798114 said:


> Anyone in NSP/maplewood able to lend a hand? Stuck in a yard.
> 
> And I was having such a good morning, too.


Where are you?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1798121 said:


> Nap time??


Yup..............


----------



## wenzelosllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1798122 said:


> Where are you?


Just south of McKnight and beam ave. By casey lake park if you know where that is.


----------



## wenzelosllc

In the time I've been sitting here I got an inch or so on the driveway. Guess I get to plow it again when I get out.


----------



## skorum03

Looking at the radar it sure looks like there's more coming.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dark greens to the west.


----------



## wenzelosllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1798122 said:


> Where are you?


Still stuck but got a guy coming. Hopefully it goes better than the newspaper guys who stopped.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;1798126 said:


> Looking at the radar it sure looks like there's more coming.


news says you are to get a bunch more


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

wenzelosllc;1798128 said:


> Still stuck but got a guy coming. Hopefully it goes better than the newspaper guys who stopped.


Alright otherwise I'm not that far from you


----------



## OC&D

It can stop any time now.


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;1798129 said:


> news says you are to get a bunch more


Define "a bunch" more....


----------



## skorum03

If it would stop I could do my residentials..... But no..


----------



## BossPlow614

So... when is it going to stop?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Snowing hard in **** rapids again


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1798142 said:


> So... when is it going to stop?


I bet 9:30. Must have close to o eight here in Bloomington.


----------



## OC&D

It's rather chilly out with that damn wind.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

2 more shovelers down. 1st shoveler that quit took the blower with him.


----------



## cbservicesllc

lwnmwrman22;1798150 said:


> 2 more shovelers down. 1st shoveler that quit took the blower with him.


wtf.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS is back up to 1-2" for today.....


----------



## wenzelosllc

2 hours, $168, two big holes, and a few concerned client e-mails later and I'm plowing again.


----------



## Camden

No more than 2" up here. Total bust.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak says heaviest amounts will be in cb area.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I don't know if you guys listen to wcco but I just gave a plow site shout out. I won the twins tickets ******. Panhandle hooker.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like we got about another inch since I got home at 05:30.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1798165 said:


> I don't know if you guys listen to wcco but I just gave a plow site shout out. I won the twins tickets *******. Panhandle hooker.


Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## djagusch

Well a driver broke a ankle trying to shovel. Anybody have a extra driver I have a truck or if you want to drive your truck that's fine also.


----------



## wenzelosllc

Broke a bolt on the plow. Add $3 to damages and a trip to ace. Yay April (snow) showers!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1798164 said:


> Novak says heaviest amounts will be in cb area.


Well of course it would be... Feb 20 event was too


----------



## OC&D

I want to be done now, can I just be done?

I wonder how much has fallen since the first ones I did? If anyone cares, I've got about 5.5" in Maplewood.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bano on his way to help djagusch now.

Started the night with 9 shovelers. Down to 2.


----------



## wenzelosllc

OC&D;1798181 said:



> I want to be done now, can I just be done?
> 
> I wonder how much has fallen since the first ones I did? If anyone cares, I've got about 5.5" in Maplewood.


when did you measure that?


----------



## OC&D

wenzelosllc;1798183 said:


> when did you measure that?


About 25 minutes ago at more or less Frost and English.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1798182 said:


> Bano on his way to help djagusch now.
> 
> Started the night with 9 shovelers. Down to 2.


Jesus. How? I know 2 quit. Where are the other 5?


----------



## Green Grass

skorum03;1798186 said:


> Jesus. How? I know 2 quit. Where are the other 5?


If I had to shovel I would have quit to!


----------



## OC&D

After this I'm with all you snow haters. I started off low on fluid in the plow pump, but couldn't find where it was leaking. Filled it up and proceeded to slam my finger in the hood when I shut it because my hand slipped off from my glove being all juiced up with fluid. Later I found the leak, luckily just a loose fitting.


----------



## skorum03

Lwnmwr you need help? I could head your way in a little while

I've got barely 4" here. And I mean that in more than one way..


----------



## Green Grass

Seems to be all done here and the sun is trying to poke out. Guess I should go back through everything.


----------



## Green Grass

skorum03;1798191 said:


> Lwnmwr you need help? I could head your way in a little while
> 
> I've got barely 4" here. And I mean that in more than one way..


Got 12 here and I mean that only one way.


----------



## skorum03

Green Grass;1798193 said:


> Got 12 here and I mean that only one way.


Hahahaha....


----------



## cbservicesllc

Blue sky out west


----------



## SSS Inc.

I love it!!!


----------



## olsonbro

I'm surprised that this stuff actually pushed ok for us over night. Iets getting more and more difficult to push around though. 
Were starting final clean ups now, snow looks to be about done. Hopefully the last skiff of snow we get will melt off


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

olsonbro;1798203 said:


> I'm surprised that this stuff actually pushed ok for us over night. Iets getting more and more difficult to push around though.
> Were starting final clean ups now, snow looks to be about done. Hopefully the last skiff of snow we get will melt off


We went out at 9 and hit everything, then started over and had everyone done by 6. Now just waiting to go back out in a bit to hit aisles, docks, and entrances. Letting the rest melt


----------



## Green Grass

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1798204 said:


> We went out at 9 and hit everything, then started over and had everyone done by 6. Now just waiting to go back out in a bit to hit aisles, docks, and entrances. Letting the rest melt


That is what I am going to do now.


----------



## justinsp

CB. Just saw one of your trucks in Plymouth on Vicksburg and Schmidt lake road


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1798187 said:


> If I had to shovel I would have quit to!


Pretty much it. I think they figure it's the end of the year and they are done anyways.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1798191 said:


> Lwnmwr you need help? I could head your way in a little while
> 
> I've got barely 4" here. And I mean that in more than one way..


Nice..... We are done plowing. Just got sidewalks in St. Paul / Maplewood that need to get done.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1798193 said:


> Got 12 here and I mean that only one way.


Wow!! You only ended up with 8" of snow???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I've had 6 complaints. From the usuals.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sun is trying to poke out!


----------



## snowman55

I'm all done and bored anyone need a truck for a couple hours?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1798213 said:


> Sun is trying to poke out!


It's nice out now.


----------



## andersman02

That was fun, done with resi at 4 then had to help with commercials. Then wide out broke a chain so just me on commercials luckily they were just churches.

Hope everyone stays safe and break free


----------



## cbservicesllc

justinsp;1798208 said:


> CB. Just saw one of your trucks in Plymouth on Vicksburg and Schmidt lake road


Sounds like he's where he's supposed to be, Thanks! Thumbs Up


----------



## Green Grass

Interesting parking spot.


----------



## Green Grass

Sump pump hose 1 snow blower 0


----------



## andersman02

Man I'm tired, need some motivation to do round 2 any one got any?


----------



## mnlefty

Green Grass;1798224 said:


> Interesting parking spot.


Looks like a good fart would send it over the edge... bet the driver has dirty drawers.


----------



## BossPlow614

andersman02;1798227 said:


> Man I'm tired, need some motivation to do round 2 any one got any?


Going out tmrw night. That's mine.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Green Grass;1798226 said:


> Sump pump hose 1 snow blower 0


Might call that a tie


----------



## Camden

My wife doesn't have any plans for me tonight so I was thinking of seeing if anyone could use some help. I'd like to sit in my sidewalk machine for an evening since I enjoy that the most.

2210 JD with a 54" blower, 66" blade or a 60" broom. Let me know!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

andersman02;1798227 said:


> Man I'm tired, need some motivation to do round 2 any one got any?


Round 2? We just finished number 3 , aisles, entrances, and docks. Done in time so the wife can go to the gym


----------



## andersman02

BossPlow614;1798229 said:


> Going out tmrw night. That's mine.


That would be nice, already had calls asking where we were.

Really? You have 2 inches in your drive and there is 8 in the street

Honestly some people are rediculous.


----------



## Green Grass

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1798235 said:


> Round 2? We just finished number 3 , aisles, entrances, and docks. Done in time so the wife can go to the gym


Should let her shovel she would not need the gym!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Anyone else notice that when novak said he was sticking to his guns he had conveniently moved the 12-16" bubble NE of the metro? That doesn't qualify as sticking to your guns to me...


----------



## cbservicesllc

2 gallons per hour on that tank... not terrible


----------



## SnowGuy73

Lunch time!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1798239 said:


> 2 gallons per hour on that tank... not terrible


This crap is pushing pretty easy.

I wish the sun would come out


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1798241 said:


> This crap is pushing pretty easy.
> 
> I wish the sun would come out


34 here. What's for lunch?


----------



## BossPlow614

andersman02;1798236 said:


> That would be nice, already had calls asking where we were.
> 
> Really? You have 2 inches in your drive and there is 8 in the street
> 
> Honestly some people are rediculous.


No calls yet for me. I'd like to keep it that way too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1798242 said:


> 34 here. What's for lunch?


Gina Maria's pizza,you?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You guys that are done. Does it feel like you're done done? As in the year?

It's certainly a different feel in the air. The slop, the not wearing a coat or just a T-shirt......


----------



## SnowGuy73

33° cloudy, windy. 

Chanhassen, 11:57


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1798245 said:


> You guys that are done. Does it feel like you're done done? As in the year?
> 
> It's certainly a different feel in the air. The slop, the not wearing a coat or just a T-shirt......


I am hoping so........


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1798244 said:


> Gina Maria's pizza,you?


Culvers....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1798249 said:


> Culvers....


Also yummy.

You had their buffalo chicken strips? Awesome!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Green Grass;1798237 said:


> Should let her shovel she would not need the gym!


Shovel $59.99
Gym membership and a personal trainer.. Priceless;-)


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm calling it!!



Winter is over.


----------



## SnowGuy73

According to NWS I'm supposed to get to 40° today, I don't think its going to happen.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1798224 said:


> Interesting parking spot.


Maybe the Crappies are biting already. I have seen some interesting parking in the Spring around MTKA.



cbservicesllc;1798238 said:


> Anyone else notice that when novak said he was sticking to his guns he had conveniently moved the 12-16" bubble NE of the metro? That doesn't qualify as sticking to your guns to me...


That's just not fair. I was in his camp all night. In the backyard on the ice I had about 9" this morning. Obviously no melting so it should be pretty accurate.



SnowGuy73;1798250 said:


> Also yummy.
> 
> You had their buffalo chicken strips? Awesome!


They are awesome.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

McD's for lunch. 2 apple pies for $1. I bought $10 worth.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I still can't believe none of you heard me on wcco give a shout out to plowsite. I just capped off the day by going downtown to get my tickets I won. When I was headed out Dave Lee was too and I thanked him for the tickets. He said all right, you're the snowplow guy. Great Call.  Crappy seats though but who cares!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1798258 said:


> I still can't believe none of you heard me on wcco give a shout out to plowsite. I just capped off the day by going downtown to get my tickets I won. When I was headed out Dave Lee was too and I thanked him for the tickets. He said all right, you're the snowplow guy. Great Call.  Crappy seats though but who cares!


After you said winter was over, and this snow, I try not to listen to a single thing you say.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1798250 said:


> Also yummy.
> 
> You had their buffalo chicken strips? Awesome!


Going to try them now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1798259 said:


> After you said winter was over, and this snow, I try not to listen to a single thing you say.


Its got to be over now. Who would have thought a Panhandle Hooker would be involved. You can't predict something like that.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1798258 said:


> I still can't believe none of you heard me on wcco give a shout out to plowsite. I just capped off the day by going downtown to get my tickets I won. When I was headed out Dave Lee was too and I thanked him for the tickets. He said all right, you're the snowplow guy. Great Call.  Crappy seats though but who cares!


You have to give us a heads up like lwnmwrman did.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1798263 said:


> You have to give us a heads up like lwnmwrman did.


I was afraid I would drop the call if I messed with the phone. (Sprint) Apparently nobody listens to that show because it took me a good minute to get the dang number to call and I still got in(Behind Janice). Janice got it wrong. :laughing: She said clipper. I was hoping some delirious plow guy would hear plowsite yelled just before they cut away from me. I tried.

Lwnmwr was on hold for a half an hour. Mine was like five minutes.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1798257 said:


> McD's for lunch. 2 apple pies for $1. I bought $10 worth.


Damn!...........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1798261 said:


> Going to try them now.


There you go!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1798267 said:


> Damn!...........


That's a lot of pies.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1798268 said:


> There you go!


Very good stuff!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1798272 said:


> Very good stuff!


Glad you liked it!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Well I'm done...... 

Sun is out in Shakopee.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm up to a 40% chance rain snow mix for Monday..... Here we go again.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1798281 said:


> Well I'm done......
> 
> Sun is out in Shakopee.


Me to it is beautiful out now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1798286 said:


> Me to it is beautiful out now.


Agreed!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snowman55

I will be gone so I'm sure it will come true


----------



## Green Grass

snowman55;1798292 said:


> I will be gone so I'm sure it will come true
> View attachment 135560


You guys need to stop leaving town!


----------



## Camden

snowman55;1798292 said:


> I will be gone so I'm sure it will come true


Where ya heading to?

And did you find someone to take you up on your offer to help earlier?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sure is fun to find those plugged sewer covers and drop then plow in the puddles.


----------



## wintergreen82

Barely anyone went out and plowed in Rochester. Most is melting off now. I said f winter and we just finished putting Plows away for the season.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

wintergreen82;1798304 said:


> Barely anyone went out and plowed in Rochester. Most is melting off now. I said f winter and we just finished putting Plows away for the season.


Pretty sure bano himself wasn't plowing in Rochester either.


----------



## snowman55

tropical, I am out doing a couple call ins, be the last time in a truck this year for me.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

We ended up with 2 1/2". 2 by 10 down to 1 1/2 by noon and down to an inch at 1 when we finished. Only plowed a full run because the city plowed and left 18" of slop in the ends of the drives. Wasn't I in Novak's 8-12"?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Been mostly sunny since 10 but that wind is cold


----------



## TKLAWN

I blame Quality for the snow.

9inches


I quit this bich!


----------



## qualitycut

So far everything went good, no calls. Thanks Ocd!!


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1798314 said:


> So far everything went good, no calls. Thanks Ocd!!


Up yours!!

Just kidding.Have a great vacation!


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1798314 said:


> So far everything went good, no calls. Thanks Ocd!!


It's pretty awesome that he helped you out like that :salute:


----------



## SnoFarmer

Everyone get this snow pushed before it got warm?
We got around 9"=12"
By 2pm it was melting fast.
Turned out to be a nice day.

Didn't peal up to much sod..
and got in 2 pushes.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1798245 said:


> You guys that are done. Does it feel like you're done done? As in the year?
> 
> It's certainly a different feel in the air. The slop, the not wearing a coat or just a T-shirt......


Totally... that spring snow, 1.5" melts off by itself feeling...


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1798319 said:


> It's pretty awesome that he helped you out like that :salute:


Darn right, only thing that happened was "some"sod tear up. The three guys that helped all came through and that was my only worry. After how much I spent last night I should have stayed home,


----------



## SnoFarmer

It did have the last run of the year feel to it.

Feels like rain.
Not that I have anything against, more snow...



LwnmwrMan22;1798245 said:


> You guys that are done. Does it feel like you're done done? As in the year?
> It's certainly a different feel in the air. The slop, the not wearing a coat or just a T-shirt......


----------



## cbservicesllc

40 and sunny here!


----------



## SnoFarmer

Mine is getting influenced by the bright thing in the sky.
42*F.



cbservicesllc;1798338 said:


> 40 and sunny here!


----------



## Greenery

Well that was fun.

Here's an interesting fact.









Last year we still had 17 or so inches to go at this point...
Hmm


----------



## andersman02

Greenery;1798344 said:


> Well that was fun.
> 
> Here's an interesting fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last year we still had 17 or so inches to go at this point...
> Hmm


Don't, just don't


----------



## andersman02

My lunch? Got 2 boxes of spongeBob Mac n cheese cookin.

Anyone else feel the shaped Mac n cheese tastes better?

And yes that felt like the last one, nice and warm


----------



## unit28

43* here now

i said 4" here

we had 5" at 345am
came back and only had 6 1/2 by 9AM

not sure why novak was so wide with his map
or why he moved it around nearest storm time

wind whipped up some places
had to make my own raods to work this morning

MAP IS SHOWING WHERE I LIVE.........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Holy cow I am not used to shoveling.


----------



## unit28

don't ask me...I forgot how to use one of those things


----------



## unit28

after that panhandle hooker I hope everyone has a smile on their face.

{can not make this up...lol}


----------



## Green Grass

snow is melting fast!! already see grass in my yard.


----------



## qualitycut

65 and sunny only casualties here is buddy fell of golf cart cab and broke his shoulder blade


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1798376 said:


> 65 and sunny only casualties here is buddy fell of golf cart cab and broke his shoulder blade


That has to hurt!! 40 and sunny here.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1798258 said:


> I still can't believe none of you heard me on wcco give a shout out to plowsite. I just capped off the day by going downtown to get my tickets I won. When I was headed out Dave Lee was too and I thanked him for the tickets. He said all right, you're the snowplow guy. Great Call.  Crappy seats though but who cares!


Congratulations!

Unfortunately I listen to satellite radio almost exclusively now. When I'm not, it's usually a DVD full of mp3's.


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1798334 said:


> Darn right, only thing that happened was "some"sod tear up. The three guys that helped all came through and that was my only worry. After how much I spent last night I should have stayed home,


I am a sod destroying MACHINE!!!!!!


----------



## BossPlow614

Round 2: done. Plow unhooked, blower, spreader, & salt unloaded.Winter is over!!!


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1798382 said:


> I am a sod destroying MACHINE!!!!!!


Yea you owe me a pallet of sod


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh, if you drive over not one, but two brand new snowplow shovels,;be aware the handles are fiberglass, so don't try to use them without gloves.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

BossPlow614;1798387 said:


> Round 2: done. Plow unhooked, blower, spreader, & salt unloaded.Winter is over!!!


Don't forget last may.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1798390 said:


> Oh, if you drive over not one, but two brand new snowplow shovels,;be aware the handles are fiberglass, so don't try to use them without gloves.


Ouch! Too bad I couldn't have helped. Would have been fun to plow different properties with no pressure


----------



## BossPlow614

jimslawnsnow;1798391 said:


> Don't forget last may.


We didnt get any snow in the northwest metro on that storm.

Nap time! Then party time.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1798390 said:


> Oh, if you drive over not one, but two brand new snowplow shovels,;be aware the handles are fiberglass, so don't try to use them without gloves.


That's gotta suck!


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1798390 said:


> Oh, if you drive over not one, but two brand new snowplow shovels,;be aware the handles are fiberglass, so don't try to use them without gloves.


but they don't break?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1798403 said:


> but they don't break?


I'm guessing they cracked and he got strands of fiber glass in his hands


----------



## jimslawnsnow

BossPlow614;1798394 said:


> We didnt get any snow in the northwest metro on that storm.
> 
> Nap time! Then party time.


Well there's always this year


----------



## SSS Inc.

Great News! I had another response from my add on CL. Who would have thought you could get two different guys with burrito experience. He has an interesting name though... Mr. Clowns Screwed . Kind of a strange name. I'll give him a call on Monday!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1798406 said:


> I'm guessing they cracked and he got strands of fiber glass in his hands


Correct. They were still pretty solid, until I pushed with one, and tried to left it, then it completely folded where I was holding it. Then when then snow was off, it went back basically straight, but digging the fiberglass into my right palm.

I can feel it, just can't see it to get it out.

Oh, and mgy 12 year old had the runs last night.

Within an hour and 1/2 of getting home, I've got them.

So much for getting to bed.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polaris / Ranger..... I need to run to WBL and Maplewood in the morning to do a couple curb to curbs at apartment buildings, then to **** Rapids.

If you guys are going to be in the area I'll get ya guys paid.

Probably around noon I sh??


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1798419 said:


> Polaris / Ranger..... I need to run to WBL and Maplewood in the morning to do a couple curb to curbs at apartment buildings, then to **** Rapids.
> 
> If you guys are going to be in the area I'll get ya guys paid.
> 
> Probably around noon I sh??


Are you sure its going to still be there. Just looked out the window and I was shocked that the 9" or so I had on my sidewalk and street is down to about 3" already!


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1798420 said:


> Are you sure its going to still be there. Just looked out the window and I was shocked that the 9" or so I had on my sidewalk and street is down to about 3" already!


I have grass showing in multiple spots already and I had almost a foot.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1798416 said:


> Great News! I had another response from my add on CL. Who would have thought you could get two different guys with burrito experience. He has an interesting name though... Mr. Clowns Screwed . Kind of a strange name. I'll give him a call on Monday!


Glad to hear that you are getting some good resumes!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1798421 said:


> I have grass showing in multiple spots already and I had almost a foot.


Yeah its crazy. 
Well we got done without a hitch even with my two fill in brothers that each lasted until about 3 a.m. So if this snow is gone by tomorrow I'm glad we got what we did. Easy money. payup


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1798423 said:


> Glad to hear that you are getting some good resumes!


Out of 20 or so respondents I think we all can figure out who is at the top of the list.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1798420 said:


> Are you sure its going to still be there. Just looked out the window and I was shocked that the 9" or so I had on my sidewalk and street is down to about 3" already!


So MPLS didn't plow?:laughing:


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;1798426 said:


> So MPLS didn't plow?:laughing:


They didn't all winter why start now?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1798428 said:


> They didn't all winter why start now?


Exactly. I figured they wouldn't. They did have a few trucks out hitting the main streets. It was actually a good call because I don't think much will be left by tomorrow. I heard on the radio today that we get as much sun now as we do during the end of August.

Only 7.5 months until Thanksgiving!


----------



## wintergreen82

We had a guy apply for our spray tech position on Craigslist. He said he's fast learner and it should only take a day to master it. Previous work experience was Wendy's... Oh I feel much better now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1798420 said:


> Are you sure its going to still be there. Just looked out the window and I was shocked that the 9" or so I had on my sidewalk and street is down to about 3" already!


Not sure, but they are posted to move cars so I have to show up.


----------



## SSS Inc.

wintergreen82;1798433 said:


> We had a guy apply for our spray tech position on Craigslist. He said he's fast learner and it should only take a day to master it. Previous work experience was Wendy's... Oh I feel much better now


I think some of these people send their resume to every add posted. Some of the responses I have had are so funny I'm glad they responded.


----------



## Green Grass

wintergreen82;1798433 said:


> We had a guy apply for our spray tech position on Craigslist. He said he's fast learner and it should only take a day to master it. Previous work experience was Wendy's... Oh I feel much better now


the burrito guys sound better then the Wendy's guys


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1798434 said:


> Not sure, but they are posted to move cars so I have to show up.


Its not your job to tell them it might melt. I'm sure you'll find some snow to push. payup


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1798437 said:


> the burrito guys sound better then the Wendy's guys


If the wendys guy knows the Chili Recipe he could be in the running.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Wintergreen, In case you're interested here is Mr. Clown Screwed's info.

I see your add on list craig. I have many years of experience in building things so I think this would translate over to paving. I built burritos for Taco Bell the last 35 years. I see the spreading of beans to be like putting down sealcoating. I have a strong work ethic and I am willing to work up to 5 hours a week as long as I am in the A/C. I only speak the American Language of Spanish. I am willing to relocate and live in your parking lot or with you. I am not a fan of dealing with people or getting dirty. I know everything there is to know about how to hot wire vehicles and equipment. I am also very good at picking locks. I would really like if I could get a foreman position so I do not have to do any work. If I get hiried I will need a break from 9-3 every day to check in with my parole officer and to take a drug test. Would you be willing to give me some clean urine? Please email me back and I will respond to you. I can only check my email when people are at work and I can get into there house. 

:laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1798438 said:


> Its not your job to tell them it might melt. I'm sure you'll find some snow to push. payup


The new apartment we got in St. Anthony April 1, Polaris met me there last night to plow it and the previous contractor was plowing it.

Sent an email to the maintenance guy that we were there, previous contractor was doing an open up, so we left.

Told them to let me know when they would post and I'll come and do the curb to curb.

Got a response from the maintenance guy today, saying he didn't know why they plowed, they were served notice of 3/31.

He then said they weren't gonna post it, it would be melted by the time the cars moved and looks like I lucked out and will get paid this month for doing nothing.

Looks forward to my summer maintenance. Whoooo....


----------



## wintergreen82

OK now you guys are making me reconsider offering him an interview.


----------



## wintergreen82

All of our snow is gone from today. Wonder how many ppl say we weren't there when they get their bills?


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1798439 said:


> If the wendys guy knows the Chili Recipe he could be in the running.





SSS Inc.;1798443 said:


> Wintergreen, In case you're interested here is Mr. Clown Screwed's info.
> 
> I see your add on list craig. I have many years of experience in building things so I think this would translate over to paving. I built burritos for Taco Bell the last 35 years. I see the spreading of beans to be like putting down sealcoating. I have a strong work ethic and I am willing to work up to 5 hours a week as long as I am in the A/C. I only speak the American Language of Spanish. I am willing to relocate and live in your parking lot or with you. I am not a fan of dealing with people or getting dirty. I know everything there is to know about how to hot wire vehicles and equipment. I am also very good at picking locks. I would really like if I could get a foreman position so I do not have to do any work. If I get hiried I will need a break from 9-3 every day to check in with my parole officer and to take a drug test. Would you be willing to give me some clean urine? Please email me back and I will respond to you. I can only check my email when people are at work and I can get into there house.
> 
> :laughing:


They both sound like good candidates.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1798390 said:


> Oh, if you drive over not one, but two brand new snowplow shovels,;be aware the handles are fiberglass, so don't try to use them without gloves.


Oh... no...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

wintergreen82;1798447 said:


> All of our snow is gone from today. Wonder how many ppl say we weren't there when they get their bills?


Did the city plow? Mine did and left a mess


----------



## wintergreen82

I hope you hired him SSS. If not I will put him on my retaining wall crew. Last season we hired a laborer as a favor for my wife's Co worker... Two days in he gets busted shoplifting and they call my number on the truck. I almost enjoy hiring Labors off Craigslist. Just plain stuff you can't make up. In the guys defense of who shoplifted when asked what he was thinking his answer was "I was thinking I really wanted a candy bar" so at least he was honest.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1798443 said:


> Wintergreen, In case you're interested here is Mr. Clown Screwed's info.
> 
> I see your add on list craig. I have many years of experience in building things so I think this would translate over to paving. I built burritos for Taco Bell the last 35 years. I see the spreading of beans to be like putting down sealcoating. I have a strong work ethic and I am willing to work up to 5 hours a week as long as I am in the A/C. I only speak the American Language of Spanish. I am willing to relocate and live in your parking lot or with you. I am not a fan of dealing with people or getting dirty. I know everything there is to know about how to hot wire vehicles and equipment. I am also very good at picking locks. I would really like if I could get a foreman position so I do not have to do any work. If I get hiried I will need a break from 9-3 every day to check in with my parole officer and to take a drug test. Would you be willing to give me some clean urine? Please email me back and I will respond to you. I can only check my email when people are at work and I can get into there house.
> 
> :laughing:


Hahahaha! Hire him already!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1798444 said:


> The new apartment we got in St. Anthony April 1, Polaris met me there last night to plow it and the previous contractor was plowing it.
> 
> Sent an email to the maintenance guy that we were there, previous contractor was doing an open up, so we left.
> 
> Told them to let me know when they would post and I'll come and do the curb to curb.
> 
> Got a response from the maintenance guy today, saying he didn't know why they plowed, they were served notice of 3/31.
> 
> He then said they weren't gonna post it, it would be melted by the time the cars moved and looks like I lucked out and will get paid this month for doing nothing.
> 
> Looks forward to my summer maintenance. Whoooo....


Sounds like a win for you. As far as the guy plowing it already I have had that happen time to time. Nobody told the guy his route changed apparently. I had that happen the first storm this year. Three jobs were getting done by different people. Thanks! I guess. This time of year is a little more understandable. You would think guys would have their ducks in a row right out of the gate in the fall.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1798444 said:


> The new apartment we got in St. Anthony April 1, Polaris met me there last night to plow it and the previous contractor was plowing it.
> 
> Sent an email to the maintenance guy that we were there, previous contractor was doing an open up, so we left.
> 
> Told them to let me know when they would post and I'll come and do the curb to curb.
> 
> Got a response from the maintenance guy today, saying he didn't know why they plowed, they were served notice of 3/31.
> 
> He then said they weren't gonna post it, it would be melted by the time the cars moved and looks like I lucked out and will get paid this month for doing nothing.
> 
> Looks forward to my summer maintenance. Whoooo....


That worked out alright having them just keep doing it. Can't beat free labor!


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1798463 said:


> That worked out alright having them just keep doing it. Can't beat free labor!


That's what he found you for!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## cbservicesllc

On another note, shout out to polaris for getting his brother in law to help me out last night... everything got hit twice before morning and everything was dry this afternoon!


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1798468 said:


> On another note, shout out to polaris for getting his brother in law to help me out last night... everything got hit twice before morning and everything was dry this afternoon!


You guys are all so nice to each other. You should all join forces and become a giant snow moving machine.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1798470 said:


> You guys are all so nice to each other. You should all join forces and become a giant snow moving machine.


I think everyone has  snowguy is officially out of the business. I think.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1798468 said:


> On another note, shout out to polaris for getting his brother in law to help me out last night... everything got hit twice before morning and everything was dry this afternoon!


Glad that worked out good for you. Hope he didn't charge you to much lol


----------



## banonea

wintergreen82;1798304 said:


> Barely anyone went out and plowed in Rochester. Most is melting off now. I said f winter and we just finished putting Plows away for the season.


that's what my brother said as well. said he seen a few people sitting in parking lots idling but not plowing. he did a few of ours but not many. by the time I got back to town they were melted off......


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1798308 said:


> Pretty sure bano himself wasn't plowing in Rochester either.


the boys did a few lots, mostly sidewalks and salt run.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1798392 said:


> Ouch! Too bad I couldn't have helped. Would have been fun to plow different properties with no pressure


Its a trip. I have plowed some of the biggest lots i have ever done for lwrmn...


----------



## Deershack

Interesting day. I drove to the gun show in River Falls on dry roads all the way @ 2PM. Show started at 3 and the lot was full at 2:30. Bought 1000 rds of 22 for $80 and 2 spam cans of 54r (880 rds) for $220. Lowest prices I've seen in over a year. Got a new Ruger 10-22 for $239 with a mounted Ruger scope, two handgun holsters and 3 Browning mags. Worth while trip! Most interesting thing was the number of private sales tables.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1798481 said:


> Its a trip. I have plowed some of the biggest lots i have ever done for lwrmn...


How much bigger than my theater lot? Not sure winter is actually over. I looked up that we went 9 times in April to a zero tolerance account and 5 times with a full run


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's over.

Next week get taxes done and get all the bids out for summer work.

Following week start lightly cleaning properties.


----------



## SnowGuy73

26° clear, calm. 

06:44


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sam says big system for the area next weekend. Right otlooks to be rain, but has to be watched.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I will reaffirm my statement from yesterday...... Winter is over!


----------



## TKLAWN

Looks like a nice week ahead. 

Here's to a snow free week.


----------



## unit28

yah,
said it last week...... and it's still over {crossing fingers}


with what the roads looked like by yesterday afternoon, plus

Had the windows open last night, haven't slept that good all winter!


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;1798495 said:


> Sam says big system for the area next weekend. Right otlooks to be rain, but has to be watched.


hope it's not another closed off colorado lps with an upper level low again.

AKA ....panhandle hooker with a clipper attached to it

:laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1798497 said:


> Looks like a nice week ahead.
> 
> Here's to a snow free week.


Hey, you can wave to a guy yesterday or what?


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1798498 said:


> yah,
> said it last week...... and it's still over {crossing fingers}
> 
> with what the roads looked like by yesterday afternoon, plus
> 
> Had the windows open last night, haven't slept that good all winter!


We are good, its over!!


----------



## PremierL&L

SnowGuy73;1798500 said:


> Hey, you can wave to a guy yesterday or what?


That Richard is blind as a bat he never sees anyone!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

What's going on in Los Angeles?? I listen to the LA station on Sirius so I can feel cool, and the EAB warning thing just went off in the middle of a song.

Didn't say it was a test.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

And it wouldn't be a real snowfall if I wasn't posting the next day I'm still out plowing.







I'm headed back out plowing.


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;1798501 said:


> We are good, its over!!


this quoted from last year....2013 April 18

Another April Snowstorm Blankets Minnesota: April 18-19, 2013

Snow Falling at the U of M St. Paul Campus on April 18, 2013
Courtesy Minnesota State Climatology Office 
Old Man Winter continued to overstay his welcome with another snowstorm for Minnesota. This storm dropped a wide band of snow from southwest to northeast Minnesota with the heaviest snow in a line from Luverne, through the western Twin Cities, and then to the Duluth area and along the North Shore.

Some of the totals are impressive. The Duluth Airport picked up 17.7 inches through 7am on the 19th, 22 inches near Two Harbors and 11.1 inches at the St. Cloud Airport. The highest multi-day storm total found so far is 23 inches near Babbitt in St. Louis County.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

And if you see a silver Ram running around the north metro with 4 blowers, 3 gas cans, multiple shovels from all I collected throughout the night....

Please don't point the DOT in my direction.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1798504 said:


> What's going on in Los Angeles?? I listen to the LA station on Sirius so I can feel cool, and the EAB warning thing just went off in the middle of a song.
> 
> Didn't say it was a test.


Okay..... What the hell. Now the warning thing went off on channel 51, Bedazzeled's EDM music channel.

Did the super volcano blow?

Do I need to get home and hug my kids one last time?

Is Russia invading Rush City??


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1798495 said:


> Sam says big system for the area next weekend. Right otlooks to be rain, but has to be watched.


That'll change.everyone says winter is over is going to jinx it


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1798508 said:


> And if you see a silver Ram running around the north metro with 4 blowers, 3 gas cans, multiple shovels from all I collected throughout the night....
> 
> Please don't point the DOT in my direction.


Don't they take the weekends off? Never see them here on weekends


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1798513 said:


> Don't they take the weekends off? Never see them here on weekends


Fall of '12 I got tagged in Maple Grove on a Saturday afternoon in the Dodge 1 ton dump I had. They were running a sting on 94.

I knew about it and was 5+ miles away from it but they had outlying CVI's rounding people up.

About 5 years ago they were doing an inspection in the rest area just north of Harris on 35 and we were stopped on a Sunday.


----------



## unit28

Coordination call with NWS 


Tsunami Warning Center, wave height expected to be 2/3 foot or less along California coast. No Tsunami messages expected - @NWSBayArea


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1798517 said:


> Fall of '12 I got tagged in Maple Grove on a Saturday afternoon in the Dodge 1 ton dump I had. They were running a sting on 94.
> 
> I knew about it and was 5+ miles away from it but they had outlying CVI's rounding people up.
> 
> About 5 years ago they were doing an inspection in the rest area just north of Harris on 35 and we were stopped on a Sunday.


Wow that's weird. I suppose I'll jinx myself, but I always see the m-f 8-5. Now I see actual state cops every hour of every day but never CVI's


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1798492 said:


> How much bigger than my theater lot? Not sure winter is actually over. I looked up that we went 9 times in April to a zero tolerance account and 5 times with a full run


twice the size I would bet


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1798521 said:


> Wow that's weird. I suppose I'll jinx myself, but I always see the m-f 8-5. Now I see actual state cops every hour of every day but never CVI's


I have seen ware state patrol will call in dot if they need them but never seen them on a weekend


----------



## RussC

LwnmwrMan22;1798517 said:


> Fall of '12 I got tagged in Maple Grove on a Saturday afternoon in the Dodge 1 ton dump I had. They were running a sting on 94.
> 
> I knew about it and was 5+ miles away from it but they had outlying CVI's rounding people up.
> 
> About 5 years ago they were doing an inspection in the rest area just north of Harris on 35 and we were stopped on a Sunday.


They were pretty big fans of Saturday morning stings at the new transit station at the Maple Grove Parkway exit last summer. Same deal, rounding em up and pulling em into the lot.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

RussC;1798525 said:


> They were pretty big fans of Saturday morning stings at the new transit station at the Maple Grove Parkway exit last summer. Same deal, rounding em up and pulling em into the lot.


That's what it was. I ran over to Hamel (town, not plowsite member) and picked up a plow with my 1 ton. Was on the far west side of town since I knew the stings were at the transit station.

CVI pulled me over and brought me over there.

They put me out of service, I wasn't wearing my glasses.

They should have weighed me, front axle would have been overweight with the plow, diesel, crew cab and nothing in the dump.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1798500 said:


> Hey, you can wave to a guy yesterday or what?


Where about?


----------



## TKLAWN

PremierL&L;1798503 said:


> That Richard is blind as a bat he never sees anyone!


Oh, look who's awake


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sure smell the cutting edge burning off this morning.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1798522 said:


> twice the size I would bet


Took 2 1/2 to plow 98% of it yesterday. What wasn't plowed was almost melted at 530. Bet what wasn't was all ice over night and part of this morning. All the drives we did yesterday were dry by 5pm


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yeah, there is a lot of ice this morning.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1798526 said:


> That's what it was. I ran over to Hamel (town, not plowsite member) and picked up a plow with my 1 ton. Was on the far west side of town since I knew the stings were at the transit station.
> 
> CVI pulled me over and brought me over there.
> 
> They put me out of service, I wasn't wearing my glasses.
> 
> They should have weighed me, front axle would have been overweight with the plow, diesel, crew cab and nothing in the dump.


Some of them seem to like to waste time and look like they are doing something. That's about it when I got pulled over. All warnings. Saw him a week later pulling trucks over on hwy 30 in ellendale doing the same. Lucky for me he had a customer


----------



## cbservicesllc

RussC;1798525 said:


> They were pretty big fans of Saturday morning stings at the new transit station at the Maple Grove Parkway exit last summer. Same deal, rounding em up and pulling em into the lot.


Yep, I remember a lot of lawn guys with over loaded trailers. Lots of out of service stuff in the lot...


----------



## skorum03

Is this real life?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Guarantee I can run a trimmer over this and it would look like fresh cut grass a week from today.

Fresh moisture, against the south facing brick wall, 4' from the blacktop parking lot.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got a gal that finally moved her car at this apartment in Maplewood. Only section I had left to clean up.

Proceeds to move her car into the shade along the garages and clean ALL of the snow off of the car that hasn't moved since before the snow.

I don't care. That pile is sitting there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Had 2 more calls this morning saying we did a crappy job of plowing.

I explained we tried to stay away from edges and didn't push far back into the grass because of risk of sod damage. They didn't care. They want it plowed full width.

Starting to shape up as a full day for me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Maybe 10-12" was a little too much to slop around and wait for the rest to melt. News lied to me that it would be melted by tomorrow.

Either that or people don't have patience.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Caught in the act.

Another resident hurried to get their car back in the parking lot after I plowed.

Now she's cleaning the rest of her car off where I plowed instead of doing it in the street while waiting for me to clear the lot.


----------



## skorum03

Of the 4 or 5" we got in Hudson. Less than an inch remains


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1798545 said:


> Caught in the act.
> 
> Another resident hurried to get their car back in the parking lot after I plowed.
> 
> Now she's cleaning the rest of her car off where I plowed instead of doing it in the street while waiting for me to clear the lot.


Some people.... Just no thought goes in to anything.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1798545 said:


> Caught in the act.
> 
> Another resident hurried to get their car back in the parking lot after I plowed.
> 
> Now she's cleaning the rest of her car off where I plowed instead of doing it in the street while waiting for me to clear the lot.


That's a sick whip!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1798548 said:


> That's a sick whip!


Just a stock plow marker. 

Might not be one of my higher end apartments.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;1798546 said:


> Of the 4 or 5" we got in Hudson. Less than an inch remains


FIL lives in river falls. Said he had 8"


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1798552 said:


> Just a stock plow marker.
> 
> Might not be one of my higher end apartments.


I think he's referring to that car, which is a donk-worthy vehicle.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

F me.........


----------



## BossPlow614

Hit another cat?


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1798548 said:


> That's a sick whip!


That thing would look great with some candy paint and rims.:laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

One set of shovelers were buddies of one of my drivers. Concrete guys, about 40 years old each.

Gave them 2 blowers, 2 pushers, 2 scoop shovels, a list of 15 properties, about 20 minutes of total shoveling (1 guy) for them to do.

They walked off on the last property (larger town home) that everyone had at the end of their list, so reinforcements were coming.

Anyways, went passed 3 properties on the way to Lindstrom to clean up a small townhome that called this morning. All 3 have 6" of snow on the sidewalk.

Now I need to drive the whole list, figure out if they did anything or just sat around all night, if I should just call on of my regular shovelers to go check or do I just wait. 

If the properties haven't called yet.......maybe they listened to the news and they heard "don't shovel, it'll melt".

I suppose I have to drive the list just to see if I have anything to pay them for


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1798560 said:


> One set of shovelers were buddies of one of my drivers. Concrete guys, about 40 years old each.
> 
> Gave them 2 blowers, 2 pushers, 2 scoop shovels, a list of 15 properties, about 20 minutes of total shoveling (1 guy) for them to do.
> 
> They walked off on the last property (larger town home) that everyone had at the end of their list, so reinforcements were coming.
> 
> Anyways, went passed 3 properties on the way to Lindstrom to clean up a small townhome that called this morning. All 3 have 6" of snow on the sidewalk.
> 
> Now I need to drive the whole list, figure out if they did anything or just sat around all night, if I should just call on of my regular shovelers to go check or do I just wait.
> 
> If the properties haven't called yet.......maybe they listened to the news and they heard "don't shovel, it'll melt".
> 
> I suppose I have to drive the list just to see if I have anything to pay them for


I offered to come down and clear sidewalks...


----------



## PremierL&L

Not as bad as lwnmwr but had to go fix a lot this morning that the B crew left about 75 ft of into the parking lot. I know I said not to go curb to curb but come on.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Might not be playing baseball at my highschool for a week or two.


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;1798554 said:


> FIL lives in river falls. Said he had 8"


No way. I was down there at 9:30 yesterday morning after class and it was about done snowing, no more than we had in Hudson. Unless something crazy happened. But riverfalls to Hudson is only like 8 miles.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1798566 said:


> Might not be playing baseball at my highschool for a week or two.


Big change frome here. The grass is coming threw already


----------



## OC&D

Well am I safe to bill out for March and April now?

I'm gonna do it but I fear that might bite me in the ass.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Tt QUOTE=Camden;1798561]I offered to come down and clear sidewalks...[/QUOTE]

I know.... At that time everything except the last large town home was done and assumed good to go.

I'm done with snow. Gonna head over to Becker and look at furniture. Get guys paid on the way and see what melts. I don't give a **** (ca fe) anymore.

Drove to Lindstrom to clear the townhome. We were within 3" of the edge. Move over and the snow was brown.

Any other calls will be told we are letting it melt.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1798568 said:


> Big change frome here. The grass is coming threw already


I had 10" in my driveway this morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Pretty much sums up the way I feel this season went.


----------



## TKLAWN

PremierL&L;1798562 said:


> Not as bad as lwnmwr but had to go fix a lot this morning that the B crew left about 75 ft of into the parking lot. I know I said not to go curb to curb but come on.


Was lurker Larry having a flashback?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1798560 said:


> One set of shovelers were buddies of one of my drivers. Concrete guys, about 40 years old each.
> 
> Gave them 2 blowers, 2 pushers, 2 scoop shovels, a list of 15 properties, about 20 minutes of total shoveling (1 guy) for them to do.
> 
> They walked off on the last property (larger town home) that everyone had at the end of their list, so reinforcements were coming.
> 
> Anyways, went passed 3 properties on the way to Lindstrom to clean up a small townhome that called this morning. All 3 have 6" of snow on the sidewalk.
> 
> Now I need to drive the whole list, figure out if they did anything or just sat around all night, if I should just call on of my regular shovelers to go check or do I just wait.
> 
> If the properties haven't called yet.......maybe they listened to the news and they heard "don't shovel, it'll melt".
> 
> I suppose I have to drive the list just to see if I have anything to pay them for


I wouldn't pay them a dang cent...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1798574 said:


> Pretty much sums up the way I feel this season went.


Ha, nice... I couldn't get my stuff out of my truck fast enough last night...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;1798567 said:


> No way. I was down there at 9:30 yesterday morning after class and it was about done snowing, no more than we had in Hudson. Unless something crazy happened. But riverfalls to Hudson is only like 8 miles.


I know its not far. This what he said. Who knows maybe he had a broken ruler? Lives on sw side


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1798574 said:


> Pretty much sums up the way I feel this season went.


I have one that's about 30 miles away that wants me to drive there and check it out for an open house. They always have open house when it snows. So now I have to drive up there tomorrow morning


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;1798582 said:


> I know its not far. This what he said. Who knows maybe he had a broken ruler? Lives on sw side


Its entirely possible. Who knows/cares cause the weather for this week looks pretty nice


----------



## jimslawnsnow




----------



## Camden

Here's a case of when incorrect forecasting can cost you millions of dollars...last night's Mariners-A's game was cancelled because they got an unexpected rain storm overnight and the tarp wasn't on the field.

They even admit that they hire a weather consulting firm and that they didn't get it right.

http://www.csnbayarea.com/athletics/wet-field-forces-cancellation-mariners-vs-game

When I worked for the Orioles my boss was a weather fanatic. He took absolutely NO chances when it came to rain. We would put the tarp on at midnight if he got a funny feeling about bad weather moving in.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1798589 said:


> Here's a case of when incorrect forecasting can cost you millions of dollars...last night's Mariners-A's game was cancelled because they got an unexpected rain storm overnight and the tarp wasn't on the field.
> 
> They even admit that they hire a weather consulting firm and that they didn't get it right.
> 
> http://www.csnbayarea.com/athletics/wet-field-forces-cancellation-mariners-vs-game
> 
> When I worked for the Orioles my boss was a weather fanatic. He took absolutely NO chances when it came to rain. We would put the tarp on at midnight if he got a funny feeling about bad weather moving in.


Weird... I would imagine drainage systems have gotten better though... or would it still be an issue in most cases?

Looks like Novak dropped the ball on that one... :laughing:


----------



## waterboy

Snow season is done as far as I'm concerned! Even if it does snow again......

Last storm-Before going out had a quick meeting with the guys stating stay away from edges, be safe, no damage this time, etc....Was even cool mannered about it.

Within one hour guys calls me and says he knocked over a light pole in a lot while backing up. Lot is the size of an average Target, why would he need reverse? No damage to the truck though he mentioned.

Guy comes back with a truck and I notice the brand new, installed one week ago, tail light busted. It wasn't me!!! Well, nobody has driven that truck but you.

More sod damage than the whole year on one storm.

Trucks and equipment were filled up and ready to go out. Mentioned that in the meeting and people still went to the gas station to fill up

Same guy with the tail light pushed snow into a $5000 fence and gate and said I did put it there but not on the fence. Showed him pictures of it and still denied it!

All routes completed in 8 hours except for three and those three only had to do half their route.

Snow is done!!!!!!!

Now onto Spring! Only problem with that is cant find employees. Nobody is responding to the ads, paid or free listings.

Yippeeeeee!


----------



## Green Grass

PremierL&L;1798562 said:


> Not as bad as lwnmwr but had to go fix a lot this morning that the B crew left about 75 ft of into the parking lot. I know I said not to go curb to curb but come on.


Travis's handy work?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Sure quiet in here today


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1798622 said:


> Sure quiet in here today


It's over..


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1798626 said:


> It's over..


You hope.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1798626 said:


> It's over..


nope not by a long shot. everyone is jinxing it. just like last year


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1798629 said:


> You hope.


He's right you know. I'll talk to you guys next year.:waving:


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1798633 said:


> He's right you know. I'll talk to you guys next year.:waving:


or till the next snow!!


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1798633 said:


> He's right you know. I'll talk to you guys next year.:waving:


Now we're really screwed.


----------



## unit28

ecmwf has .20-.25pr through the metro next saturday night


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1798643 said:


> ecmwf has .20-.25pr through the metro next saturday night


God I hope it's not cold...


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1798643 said:


> ecmwf has .20-.25pr through the metro next saturday night


All Rain. As was seen with all the melting today it would take a good 8"+ to bother plowing anything. I can't believe that its almost all gone already.


----------



## NorthernProServ

unit28;1798643 said:


> ecmwf has .20-.25pr through the metro next saturday night


Better be rain
Like everyone else, enough of the snow! Had one truck take a trip into the ditch on the on ramp from 93rd ave to 169s, truck just buried itself into the mud with ground being so soft. I happen to be only 5 mins away and had the truck out it in just 2 pulls, Lucky break. So if any one sees 18" deep tire tracks in the mud, that was us :laughing::laughing:

Yesterday washed and took salt spreader off, into storage it went!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1798646 said:


> All Rain. As was seen with all the melting today it would take a good 8"+ to bother plowing anything. I can't believe that its almost all gone already.


Did you not see the picture of our high school baseball field?? There's still 4' of snow out there in places.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1798648 said:


> Did you not see the picture of our high school baseball field?? There's still 4' of snow out there in places.


At D&B's with my 2 boys. Won the jackpot on Jumpin' Jackpot. I've got hops!! MAD hops!!


----------



## unit28

850mb barro line GFS Sat night,....hmmmmm

GFS surface temps wil be in the 20's by mille lacs, 30's here overnight


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1798648 said:


> Did you not see the picture of our high school baseball field?? There's still 4' of snow out there in places.


I did. You have a different thing going up there but I bet a lot goes away this week. Anything in town here that got direct sun today is almost gone. I didn't shovel my own sidewalk and its bare.  Lots of grass around here too. Kepp in mind before the last storm everything was already bare in these parts.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1798651 said:


> 850mb barro line GFS Sat night,....hmmmmm
> 
> GFS surface temps wil be in the 20's by mille lacs, 30's here overnight


Stop trying to scare everyone. :laughing:


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1798648 said:


> Did you not see the picture of our high school baseball field?? There's still 4' of snow out there in places.


only real place it melted at my house. was on the deck.....railing

still plenty of snow off the deck floor and driveway where I didn't push


----------



## unit28

we had rain mixed into the last one here also before it turned all snow.......

THE NEXT WEATHER-MAKING SYSTEM ARRIVES FOR WED NIGHT INTO THU AS A
CDFNT ATTENDANT FROM A LOW PRES SYSTEM OVER SRN CANADA SLIDES THRU
THE REGION. NOT MUCH MOISTURE IS ASSOCIATED WITH THIS SYSTEM BUT
IT IS TIGHTLY WOUND AND WILL CONTAIN STRONG JETTING AT MULTIPLE
LEVELS SO THERE MAY BE SOME STRONGER WINDS ASSOCIATED WITH THESE
RAIN SHOWERS. AGAIN...POPS REMAIN IN THE SLGT-TO-LOW CHC RANGE.

MODELS THEN TRY TO DEVELOP A WELL-ORGANIZED AND EXPANSIVE SYSTEM
FOR NEXT WEEKEND BUT IT IS TOO EARLY TO THROW LIKELY POPS INTO THE
FCST ATTM SO HAVE CAPPED POPS IN THE CHC RANGE. THIS SYSTEM DOES
LOOK QUITE ORGANIZED ON THE GFS/EC/GEM...WITH PLENTY OF MOISTURE
TO PRODUCE PLENTY OF RAIN...*BUT THERE IS STILL MUCH UNCERTAINTY IN
THE DETAILS ATTM.*


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Let it snow every other day. 12" at a time til may. I don't care any more


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

At least the GFS has it starting here at 7 am.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1798654 said:


> only real place it melted at my house. was on the deck.....railing
> 
> still plenty of snow off the deck floor and driveway where I didn't push


Aren't you surrounded by trees??


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1798661 said:


> At least the GFS has it starting here at 7 am.


The GFS also has temps in the 40's.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1798664 said:


> The GFS also has temps in the 40's.


For lows.... There aren't any blues in the state until Sunday.

Oh, wait..... That would be the cold air wrapping in on the backside of the storm, changing the rain to snow....


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1798666 said:


> For lows.... There aren't any blues in the state until Sunday.
> 
> Oh, wait..... That would be the cold air wrapping in on the backside of the storm, changing the rain to snow....


Stoppppp! Lots of rain just east of us.


----------



## unit28

Lmn, the lps is very far north by the time we get some precip changing to snow here,
so yes it will be the wrap , aka cold air advection


wait a second.....
I got it covered.


----------



## Deershack

Before everyone goes into hiding for the summer ( do I dare use that word) how many want to get together to lick their wounds sometime in the next couple of months? Perhaps in Aug when the summer work is becoming routine and before next season planning begins. 

Let me know, either here or give me a call - Lee 651-774-5864 651-895-9233


----------



## unit28

since colder air will be above the surface, guessing some ice here.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1798672 said:


> since colder air will be above the surface, guessing some ice here.....


Perfect. Better get my sander ready


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1798673 said:


> Perfect. Better get my sander ready


Have you used it yet?


----------



## OC&D

Deershack;1798671 said:


> Before everyone goes into hiding for the summer ( do I dare use that word) how many want to get together to lick their wounds sometime in the next couple of months? Perhaps in Aug when the summer work is becoming routine and before next season planning begins.
> 
> Let me know, either here or give me a call - Lee 651-774-5864 651-895-9233


How's the sap harvesting going?


----------



## DDB

Today I was driving with my plow on and was pulled over by a state trooper. He said my plow was too wide. It's a 9ft plow but I angle it to get it to 8.5ft wide. According the manufacture's website the plow is about 95" wide at full angle. When he measured the plow he just measured the width but didn't account for the angle. I mentioned that to him and he tried to make a rough estimate with a tape measure to account for the angle. Then we got into a discussion about the width laws and he said any truck that has a plow that is past the passenger side (wider) needs to have an oversized permit. I mentioned that then he would have to pull over every plow truck! He said I need to get a seasonal oversized permit to drive my plow on the road. Anybody heard of plows not allowed to be wider then the passenger side? Anybody get oversized permits for the winter for their plows?


----------



## Green Grass

DDB;1798677 said:


> Today I was driving with my plow on and was pulled over by a state trooper. He said my plow was too wide. It's a 9ft plow but I angle it to get it to 8.5ft wide. According the manufacture's website the plow is about 95" wide at full angle. When he measured the plow he just measured the width but didn't account for the angle. I mentioned that to him and he tried to make a rough estimate with a tape measure to account for the angle. Then we got into a discussion about the width laws and he said any truck that has a plow that is past the passenger side (wider) needs to have an oversized permit. I mentioned that then he would have to pull over every plow truck! He said I need to get a seasonal oversized permit to drive my plow on the road. Anybody heard of plows not allowed to be wider then the passenger side? Anybody get oversized permits for the winter for their plows?


That statement makes me happy I have a V plow


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1798678 said:


> That statement makes me happy I have a V plow


Chances are if what he says his true, your v is wider than the passenger side. I know both my 8'2 & 9'2 are


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1798674 said:


> Have you used it yet?


No. Not really needed yet. Some companies must have extra salt as they have been salting everything the whole month of march and still last night. Lots have been dry including last night


----------



## DDB

jimslawnsnow;1798679 said:


> Chances are if what he says his true, your v is wider than the passenger side. I know both my 8'2 & 9'2 are


I just did some digging on the MNDOT website and found a permit (#89) that is specifically for snow plows. The permit is $60 and is good for plows up to 10ft. It's a seasonal permit that is valid Oct 1 - April 1! What happens if it snows in April? http://www.dot.state.mn.us/cvo/oversize/annualseasonalpermitchart.pdf at the bottom of page #3


----------



## SSS Inc.

DDB;1798677 said:


> Today I was driving with my plow on and was pulled over by a state trooper. He said my plow was too wide. It's a 9ft plow but I angle it to get it to 8.5ft wide. According the manufacture's website the plow is about 95" wide at full angle. When he measured the plow he just measured the width but didn't account for the angle. I mentioned that to him and he tried to make a rough estimate with a tape measure to account for the angle. Then we got into a discussion about the width laws and he said any truck that has a plow that is past the passenger side (wider) needs to have an oversized permit. I mentioned that then he would have to pull over every plow truck! He said I need to get a seasonal oversized permit to drive my plow on the road. Anybody heard of plows not allowed to be wider then the passenger side? Anybody get oversized permits for the winter for their plows?


That whole wider than the passenger side is bs. Even Greens V would extend a little beyond the side. We had a few 9' plows that we would run down the road straight. I run around with my wings in scoop on our blizzards all the time. Nobody has ever stopped me. I think you were just unlucky.

BTW: Good luck getting a seasonal permit. One year we tried to get permits to haul our street sweepers that extend about 6" beyond the legal limit. It took about 10 phone calls and nobody knew what we were talking about. Lets just say that lasted about one season.


----------



## DDB

SSS Inc.;1798682 said:


> That whole wider than the passenger side is bs. Even Greens V would extend a little beyond the side. We had a few 9' plows that we would run down the road straight. I run around with my wings in scoop on our blizzards all the time. Nobody has ever stopped me. I think you were just unlucky.
> 
> BTW: Good luck getting a seasonal permit. One year we tried to get permits to haul our street sweepers that extend about 6" beyond the legal limit. It took about 10 phone calls and nobody knew what we were talking about. Lets just say that lasted about one season.


I've been running this plow for three seasons and haven't been stopped until today. I have wings that hide behind the plow that fold out to make it a scoop plow, sometimes during events run with these out and have never been stopped. He gave me a written warning so I'm sure the next time it would be a ticket.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

DDB;1798685 said:


> I've been running this plow for three seasons and haven't been stopped until today. I have wings that hide behind the plow that fold out to make it a scoop plow, sometimes during events run with these out and have never been stopped. He gave me a written warning so I'm sure the next time it would be a ticket.


Wonder if you got stopped since its April? I'm going up 35 tomorrow morning. Hope I don't get stopped


----------



## DDB

jimslawnsnow;1798687 said:


> Wonder if you got stopped since its April? I'm going up 35 tomorrow morning. Hope I don't get stopped


That was my thought too but hard to know for sure. Maybe he was just board. When taking to him is sounded like he does this to a lot of plow drivers. But even if I had the permit I would have been breaking the law since the permit expires April 1.


----------



## banonea

DDB;1798685 said:


> I've been running this plow for three seasons and haven't been stopped until today. I have wings that hide behind the plow that fold out to make it a scoop plow, sometimes during events run with these out and have never been stopped. He gave me a written warning so I'm sure the next time it would be a ticket.


take the ticket and fight in court. most likely it was a jerk who got his driveway plowed in........:laughing:


----------



## Deershack

OC&D;1798676 said:


> How's the sap harvesting going?


Got the sap boiling right now. So far I've gotten 15 gal. Sap is still running freely. Takes a long time to boil it down using my turkey fryer. With what I've got now plus what is still running, I think I will be down to the final boil out side on Mon. Then I bring the last part in the house and watch it carefully. I may get a 1/2 gal of syrup.


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1798690 said:


> take the ticket and fight in court. most likely it was a jerk who got his driveway plowed in........:laughing:


Uhh.... Who told you about that?? Lol. Damn non paying customers


----------



## unit28

Looked st the ecmwf this morning
The lps has shifted south
Hopefully its out far ahead of the convective shield

FOR THE WEEKEND...THE ECMWF/GFS CONTINUE TO SHOW A BETTER SHOT AT MORE MEANINGFUL RAIN ON SATURDAY. THOUGH PLENTY OF DIFFERENCES STILL EXIST...*

*Both
ARE AT LEAST CONVERGING ON THE IDEA OF THIS BEING A MORE PROGRESSIVE SYSTEM WITH A STRONG ARCTIC COLD FRONT WORKING ACROSS THE AREA SAT/SAT NIGHT. PRECIP WISE..THIS FRONT DOES NOT REALLY LOOK TO GET IT/S ACT TOGETHER UNTIL THE FRONT IS EITHER OVER THE SE MPX AREA...OR JUST SE OF OUR AREA. BOTH THE GFS/ECMWF ARE SHOWING THE POTENTIAL FOR 2-3 INCHES OF QPF WITH THE FRONT SAT NIGHT/SUN


----------



## qualitycut

Well I'm glad only had a page to read through. Decided tocchange my flight and stay till tomorrow night. To much darn fun here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Per NWS on Facebook.....
Hi Celia-While the bulk of the precipitation looks to be in the form of rain this weekend, unfortunately we likely aren't out of the woods yet in terms of snow chances...especially since cooler air appears to arrive the week of the 14th. We'll keep you posted...


----------



## unit28

no 50's week after this?

guess not


----------



## SnowGuy73

49° clear calm. 

07:38


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1798707 said:


> Per NWS on Facebook.....
> Hi Celia-While the bulk of the precipitation looks to be in the form of rain this weekend, unfortunately we likely aren't out of the woods yet in terms of snow chances...especially since cooler air appears to arrive the week of the 14th. We'll keep you posted...


Told you all it wasn't over since everyone jinxed it


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1798713 said:


> Told you all it wasn't over since everyone jinxed it


Its over!!...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1798714 said:


> Its over!!...


i hope you get 14" of snow every week til july!


----------



## olsonbro

DDB;1798677 said:


> Today I was driving with my plow on and was pulled over by a state trooper. He said my plow was too wide. It's a 9ft plow but I angle it to get it to 8.5ft wide. According the manufacture's website the plow is about 95" wide at full angle. When he measured the plow he just measured the width but didn't account for the angle. I mentioned that to him and he tried to make a rough estimate with a tape measure to account for the angle. Then we got into a discussion about the width laws and he said any truck that has a plow that is past the passenger side (wider) needs to have an oversized permit. I mentioned that then he would have to pull over every plow truck! He said I need to get a seasonal oversized permit to drive my plow on the road. Anybody heard of plows not allowed to be wider then the passenger side? Anybody get oversized permits for the winter for their plows?


Yea this is true, we have been told that by several outlets. Any plow over 8.5ft needs a seasonal oversized permit


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1798714 said:


> Its over!!...


Yup...

:waving:


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

I just have that feeling it isn't over completely


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1798721 said:


> I just have that feeling it isn't over completely


I would like (3) 3" snowfalls on the remaining Fridays in April, from 10 am until 6 pm.

Thank you.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1798717 said:


> i hope you get 14" of snow every week til july!


I liked you better when you didn't talk much.

Hahahahah.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1798723 said:


> I would like (3) 3" snowfalls on the remaining Fridays in April, from 10 am until 6 pm.
> 
> Thank you.


I'd take that, you can wish in one hand........
You know how it will happen 3-7am 4" During the week most likely Mondays


----------



## Camden

DDB;1798677 said:


> Today I was driving with my plow on and was pulled over by a state trooper. He said my plow was too wide. It's a 9ft plow but I angle it to get it to 8.5ft wide. According the manufacture's website the plow is about 95" wide at full angle. When he measured the plow he just measured the width but didn't account for the angle. I mentioned that to him and he tried to make a rough estimate with a tape measure to account for the angle. Then we got into a discussion about the width laws and he said any truck that has a plow that is past the passenger side (wider) needs to have an oversized permit. I mentioned that then he would have to pull over every plow truck! He said I need to get a seasonal oversized permit to drive my plow on the road. Anybody heard of plows not allowed to be wider then the passenger side? Anybody get oversized permits for the winter for their plows?


Wow, I've heard of that happening in other states but not here. A 9'6" V is wider than the truck on both sides even when it's V'd. Sometimes I even run mine with wings on it so the sides are REALLY out there.

But it's pretty pathetic to pull you over for something like that. The guy could easily look the other way because he knows you're just out there trying to make a living like everyone else. I hope this doesn't become a trend.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

I'm pretty much down to the same amount of snow as Thursday morning. The deck that i didn't shovel is even clear except a small spot next to the grill


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1798730 said:


> Wow, I've heard of that happening in other states but not here. A 9'6" V is wider than the truck on both sides even when it's V'd. Sometimes I even run mine with wings on it so the sides are REALLY out there.
> 
> But it's pretty pathetic to pull you over for something like that. The guy could easily look the other way because he knows you're just out there trying to make a living like everyone else. I hope this doesn't become a trend.


One of the guys that sub's for me around Chisago has a 9.2 Boss V with Boss wings. After the Blizzard we had a month or so ago he was running around the north metro doing curb to curbs with me at the apartments.

I finally had to tell him to take his wings off. I would a felt like crap had he gotten pulled over.

Even in V, he had a hard time keeping the thing between the lines, usually driving 1/3 on the shoulder.

Told him it wasn't worth the ticket for the time he was saving on these smaller apartment lots.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Camden;1798730 said:


> Wow, I've heard of that happening in other states but not here. A 9'6" V is wider than the truck on both sides even when it's V'd. Sometimes I even run mine with wings on it so the sides are REALLY out there.
> 
> But it's pretty pathetic to pull you over for something like that. The guy could easily look the other way because he knows you're just out there trying to make a living like everyone else. I hope this doesn't become a trend.


It will be, I've heard that they (cops) may have been told to enforce more.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1798731 said:


> I'm pretty much down to the same amount of snow as Thursday morning. The deck that i didn't shovel is even clear except a small spot next to the grill


The 10" of snow in my driveway is down to about 3".

I would imagine today it will be gone, hopefully.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1798727 said:


> I liked you better when you didn't talk much.
> 
> Hahahahah.


Oh well. There's no shutting me up.

On the bright side I was on my way down to one of our barns to shoot rats and saw the grass greening up nicely. Give it by end of the week and I'll have green grass all over


----------



## unit28

decks melting good today. air temp coming up in time for

-------------


...CNTRL/E TX INTO LWR MS VLY TODAY THROUGH EARLY MON...


ELEVATED TSTMS ARE INCREASING IN COVERAGE AND STRENGTH ATTM OVER ERN
AND N CNTRL TX...IN ZONE OF STRONGEST 850 MB WAA/MOISTURE TRANSPORT
DOWNSTREAM FROM NM UPR TROUGH. THE ELEVATED STORMS SHOULD
MOVE/DEVELOP EWD INTO THE LWR MS VLY LATER TODAY/TNGT


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Anyone have any bagging mowers they might sell? Not looking for a brand new one or junk with Fahey prices either.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Couple years ago one of my guys had a cop come into the lot he was plowing and tell him the windows were tinted too dark. Told him if he saw him on the street he'd stop him. It was in the middle of the night, we were obviously up to no good. I've owned the truck for 8-9 years and have never been stopped. If the cops are bored they will find something to do


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Police academy is on. Still funny as it was 30 years ago


----------



## OC&D

Deershack;1798695 said:


> Got the sap boiling right now. So far I've gotten 15 gal. Sap is still running freely. Takes a long time to boil it down using my turkey fryer. With what I've got now plus what is still running, I think I will be down to the final boil out side on Mon. Then I bring the last part in the house and watch it carefully. I may get a 1/2 gal of syrup.


That's awesome. I think that would be really fun!


----------



## SnoFarmer

44*f.
no snow or ice.
Looks and smells like rain.

Looks cloudy over northern Wi./ south shore.


With the deep frost, snow and rain it's shaping up to be a muddy, mud season.


----------



## unit28

you're right about that FARMER,-----possibly tonight, W&- S/ MN

The HWT Experimental Forecast Program

(EFP) is focused on the use of computer models of the atmosphere to improve predictions of hazardous and convective weather events from a few hours to a week in advance, and over several counties to the continental U.S. The EFP supports the NWS goal to increase lead-time and accuracy for weather and water warnings and forecasts.

The NOAA HWT EFP Spring Experiment is a yearly project that investigates the use of convection-allowing model forecasts as guidance for the prediction of severe convective weather. A variety of model output is examined and evaluated daily during the project and experimental severe weather forecasts are created and verified. The variety of model output allows us to explore different types of guidance, including products derived from both ensembles and deterministic forecasts.

The 2014 Spring Forecast Experiment will be held from May 5-June 6 in the HWT facility at the National Weather Center in Norman. The Experiment is scheduled to run Monday through Friday from 8 am to 4 pm. ----

---

Another place I look at.

This map updates every 15 minutes.
Shows potential convection areas, Tstorms etc.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Wow itsnice outside!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Anyone in need of an 810? This is a 2008 model the other is in better condition and a 2006 model.


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## TKLAWN

Snowguy how much you thinking complete price?

Pm if you want.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1798763 said:


>


I thought your truck was an 07?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;1798767 said:


> Snowguy how much you thinking complete price?
> 
> Pm if you want.


I was just going to ask that


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Guy almost wants to go buy a new truck with a sunroof in it.

That or get the sawz-all out.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1798775 said:


> Guy almost wants to go buy a new truck with a sunroof in it.
> 
> That or get the sawz-all out.


Post a pic if get the saws all out


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1798775 said:


> Guy almost wants to go buy a new truck with a sunroof in it.
> 
> That or get the sawz-all out.


I enjoy my sunroof! You should just go get a back truck with a sunroof to fit in with everyone getting black lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1798780 said:


> I enjoy my sunroof! You should just go get a back truck with a sunroof to fit in with everyone getting black lol


I've had black and other dark colors.

You saw my Durango yesterday and how dirty even white looks living on a dirt road.

My hope now is the city will get the grader out soon. Can only do about 15 mph down our road it's getting so rough.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1798767 said:


> Snowguy how much you thinking complete price?
> 
> Pm if you want.


You mean the mount and all?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1798768 said:


> I thought your truck was an 07?


It is a 2007.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1798783 said:


> It is a 2007.


All the 07's I see are the new body style. All the 06 are the same as yours


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1798782 said:


> You mean the mount and all?


Yeah everything, unless you want it I guess.


----------



## unit28

Mnz073>078-082>085-091>093-071200-
redwood-brown-nicollet-le sueur-rice-goodhue-watonwan-blue earth-
waseca-steele-martin-faribault-freeborn-
1018 am cdt sun apr 6 2014

this hazardous weather outlook is for portions of south central
minnesota...southeast minnesota and southwest minnesota.

.day one...today and tonight

an isolated thunderstorm is possible over south central minnesota
after 4 pm...with the threat ending by 9 pm.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1798787 said:


> Yeah everything, unless you want it I guess.


I'm hoping to sell the entire truck after clean ups, I was going to sell it with the plow but make me an offer and I will know more in about a month here.

I do have a guy that was interested in the truck with the plow and spreader...... We all know how those things normally end up!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1798785 said:


> All the 07's I see are the new body style. All the 06 are the same as yours


There were two body styles of the hd in 2007. This style and the current style.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm guessing by Wednesday lawn donkeys will be starting clean ups.


----------



## BossPlow614

Well our soil temps are in the 40s. It wont be long before we'll all be getting underway, at least on resis. Commercials still have massive piles all over.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1798775 said:


> Guy almost wants to go buy a new truck with a sunroof in it.
> 
> That or get the sawz-all out.


Yep, it was nice driving around earlier.


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1798793 said:


> Well our soil temps are in the 40s. It wont be long before we'll all be getting underway, at least on resis. Commercials still have massive piles all over.


I just walked around my yard here, top is dry but soil is soggy yet


----------



## OC&D

BossPlow614;1798793 said:


> It wont be long before we'll all be getting underway, at least on resis.


Yep, my 40' lot will take me like a whole hour or so to get cleaned up!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1798682 said:


> That whole wider than the passenger side is bs. Even Greens V would extend a little beyond the side. We had a few 9' plows that we would run down the road straight. I run around with my wings in scoop on our blizzards all the time. Nobody has ever stopped me. I think you were just unlucky.
> 
> BTW: Good luck getting a seasonal permit. One year we tried to get permits to haul our street sweepers that extend about 6" beyond the legal limit. It took about 10 phone calls and nobody knew what we were talking about. Lets just say that lasted about one season.


Yeah they make it so dang hard... you try to do everything right and just end up dealing with morons...


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1798702 said:


> Looked st the ecmwf this morning
> The lps has shifted south
> Hopefully its out far ahead of the convective shield
> 
> FOR THE WEEKEND...THE ECMWF/GFS CONTINUE TO SHOW A BETTER SHOT AT MORE MEANINGFUL RAIN ON SATURDAY. THOUGH PLENTY OF DIFFERENCES STILL EXIST...*
> 
> *Both
> ARE AT LEAST CONVERGING ON THE IDEA OF THIS BEING A MORE PROGRESSIVE SYSTEM WITH A STRONG ARCTIC COLD FRONT WORKING ACROSS THE AREA SAT/SAT NIGHT. PRECIP WISE..THIS FRONT DOES NOT REALLY LOOK TO GET IT/S ACT TOGETHER UNTIL THE FRONT IS EITHER OVER THE SE MPX AREA...OR JUST SE OF OUR AREA. *BOTH THE GFS/ECMWF ARE SHOWING THE POTENTIAL FOR 2-3 INCHES OF QPF WITH THE FRONT SAT NIGHT/SUN*


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1798723 said:


> I would like (3) 3" snowfalls on the remaining Fridays in April, from 10 am until 6 pm.
> 
> Thank you.


Come on... you had to have been close on your 80 inches!


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1798738 said:


> decks melting good today. air temp coming up in time for
> 
> -------------
> 
> ...CNTRL/E TX INTO LWR MS VLY TODAY THROUGH EARLY MON...
> 
> ELEVATED TSTMS ARE INCREASING IN COVERAGE AND STRENGTH ATTM OVER ERN
> AND N CNTRL TX...IN ZONE OF STRONGEST 850 MB WAA/MOISTURE TRANSPORT
> DOWNSTREAM FROM NM UPR TROUGH. THE ELEVATED STORMS SHOULD
> MOVE/DEVELOP EWD INTO THE LWR MS VLY LATER TODAY/TNGT


I know... dang race is delayed!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1798800 said:


> Come on... you had to have been close on your 80 inches!


I AM close. But officially by NWS measurement, we are at 71".

Sooooo..I need 9" of snow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1798802 said:


> I AM close. But officially by NWS measurement, we are at 71".
> 
> Sooooo..I need 9" of snow.


But... NWS uses this as their source sometimes for daily snowfall totals...

http://www.cocorahs.org/Maps/ViewMap.aspx?state=MN&county=CG


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1798796 said:


> Yep, my 40' lot will take me like a whole hour or so to get cleaned up!


That's about what I have as well. With the hockey boards yet to come down it may take me two hours. I suppose I will have an hour or so on the rider mower at our shop as well. I won't touch that until its about a foot tall.:laughing: Put me down for 2.5 hours.


----------



## qualitycut

When you guys think clean ups will be ready to start?


----------



## unit28

cleanups should be going when there's bare ground

And on that note.....

THE WEEKEND BRINGS MORE PRECIPITATION CHANCES...PARTICULARLY FROM
SOUTH CENTRAL MN INTO WEST CENTRAL WI...AS A STRONGER COLD FRONT
BLASTS ACROSS THE AREA ON SATURDAY AND SATURDAY NIGHT.
PRECIPITATION CHANCES INCREASE AS THE FRONT IS ABOUT TO EXIT THE
SOUTHEASTERN PART OF THE FORECAST AREA...AS JET DYNAMICS COME INTO
PLAY. COULD SEE SOME THUNDER WITH THIS SYSTEM PER INSTABILITY
PROGS...AS WELL AS SOME LIGHT MIXED PRECIP /RAIN-SNOW OR SNOW/
FROM WEST CENTRAL INTO CENTRAL MN ON SATURDAY NIGHT.

UNFORTUNATELY FOR THOSE WHO ARE MORE THAN READY TO BE DONE WITH
WINTER...BOTH GFS AND ECMWF MODELS ARE ON THE SAME PAGE WITH
BRINGING A PUSH OF ARCTIC AIR INTO THE REGION ON SUNDAY INTO THE
BEGINNING OF NEXT WEEK. CURRENT INDICATIONS ARE THAT HIGHS COULD
TOP OUT IN THE 30S FOR NEXT MONDAY.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1798806 said:


> When you guys think clean ups will be ready to start?


Week from Monday.


----------



## OC&D

unit28;1798807 said:


> UNFORTUNATELY FOR THOSE WHO ARE MORE THAN READY TO BE DONE WITH
> WINTER...BOTH GFS AND ECMWF MODELS ARE ON THE SAME PAGE WITH
> BRINGING A PUSH OF ARCTIC AIR INTO THE REGION ON SUNDAY INTO THE
> BEGINNING OF NEXT WEEK. _*CURRENT INDICATIONS ARE THAT HIGHS COULD
> TOP OUT IN THE 30S FOR NEXT MONDAY.*_





SnowGuy73;1798809 said:


> Week from Monday.


Yeah, have fun with that! :laughing:


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1798807 said:


> cleanups should be going when there's bare ground
> 
> And on that note.....
> 
> THE WEEKEND BRINGS MORE PRECIPITATION CHANCES...PARTICULARLY FROM
> SOUTH CENTRAL MN INTO WEST CENTRAL WI...AS A STRONGER COLD FRONT
> BLASTS ACROSS THE AREA ON SATURDAY AND SATURDAY NIGHT.
> PRECIPITATION CHANCES INCREASE AS THE FRONT IS ABOUT TO EXIT THE
> SOUTHEASTERN PART OF THE FORECAST AREA...AS JET DYNAMICS COME INTO
> PLAY. COULD SEE SOME THUNDER WITH THIS SYSTEM PER INSTABILITY
> PROGS...AS WELL AS SOME LIGHT MIXED PRECIP /RAIN-SNOW OR SNOW/
> FROM WEST CENTRAL INTO CENTRAL MN ON SATURDAY NIGHT.
> 
> UNFORTUNATELY FOR THOSE WHO ARE MORE THAN READY TO BE DONE WITH
> WINTER...BOTH GFS AND ECMWF MODELS ARE ON THE SAME PAGE WITH
> BRINGING A PUSH OF ARCTIC AIR INTO THE REGION ON SUNDAY INTO THE
> BEGINNING OF NEXT WEEK. CURRENT INDICATIONS ARE THAT HIGHS COULD
> TOP OUT IN THE 30S FOR NEXT MONDAY.


Yuck........


----------



## Polarismalibu

Clean the sleds and the plows up and tucked them away. It should snow again now


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1798811 said:


> Yeah, have fun with that! :laughing:


We shall see......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1798813 said:


> Clean the sleds and the plows up and tucked them away. It should snow again now


I did that a couple times last year....


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1798815 said:


> I did that a couple times last year....


I think we all did


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1798816 said:


> I think we all did


Yup. That sucked!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1798816 said:


> I think we all did


Not me. They just stayed where they were unhooked.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1798817 said:


> Yup. That sucked!


oh it was fun! I bet we all get to do it again before the season is over


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1798819 said:


> oh it was fun! I bet we all get to do it again before the season is over


Plow still on the truck here, and the season IS over!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1798820 said:


> Plow still on the truck here, and the season IS over!


mine is too. but I am going to wash truck and plow and take off. just need to get off the couch


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1798820 said:


> Plow still on the truck here, and the season IS over!


Yes it is! Plows have come off a few trucks already. Some trucks will get washed tomorrow and parked until next year. It will take nearly a foot before my customers will want to plow after seeing how quick this last storm melted. I know what happened last year but that was once every nine years or so. The ground temps this week will really start rising.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1798824 said:


> mine is too. but I am going to wash truck and plow and take off. just need to get off the couch


I'm not washing mine yet, being its supposed to rain tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1798825 said:


> Yes it is! Plows have come off a few trucks already. Some trucks will get washed tomorrow and parked until next year. It will take nearly a foot before my customers will want to plow after seeing how quick this last storm melted. I know what happened last year but that was once every nine years or so. The ground temps this week will really start rising.


I will pill the plow off when I go to pick up my pallets of pre-em.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1798831 said:


> I will pill the plow off when I go to pick up my pallets of pre-em.


That reminds me.....

Tk, I will send that info to you tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Here you go quality...


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1798835 said:


> Here you go quality...


The Nitke auction is huge. I've never gone but I know a lot of people that have bought/sold stuff there.


----------



## unit28

A slight chance of rain or freezing rain before 7am, then a slight chance of rain showers between 7am and 10am.

Our ice season is here again.

Just wait till next week


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1798840 said:


> The Nitke auction is huge. I've never gone but I know a lot of people that have bought/sold stuff there.


Looks like it'd be a good place to find a skid, or just kick some tires!


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1798841 said:


> A slight chance of rain or freezing rain before 7am, then a slight chance of rain showers between 7am and 10am.
> 
> Our ice season is here again.
> 
> Just wait till next week


You worry too much..... Season is over!


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1798832 said:


> That reminds me.....
> 
> Tk, I will send that info to you tomorrow.


Cool..... Thanks!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Truck is washed and waxed. Left plow on as a storm was brewing down on me


----------



## wintergreen82

Our guys come back FT tomorrow. 75k mailers going out tomorrow as well. Ball field's and track pits get ready Wednesday, round 1 starts a week from Monday along with clean ups. Landscape starts in a few weeks and if our supplier had mulch ready we would start our topdresses this week. Winter is over!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Nice standing here in a T-shirt hearing thunder in the background not worrying about snow til next week.....or may!!


----------



## ryde307

Good thing I jumped on here and read about people putting equipment away. I forgot I had to have a skid loader moved out of Minneapolis by tomorrow at 6AM for porta potties for the twins opener to go in the spot it sits.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1798845 said:


> Cool..... Thanks!


No problem. Sorry I forgot!


----------



## SnowGuy73

wintergreen82;1798847 said:


> Our guys come back FT tomorrow. 75k mailers going out tomorrow as well. Ball field's and track pits get ready Wednesday, round 1 starts a week from Monday along with clean ups. Landscape starts in a few weeks and if our supplier had mulch ready we would start our topdresses this week. Winter is over!


75,000 mailers, Jesus!!

That means about 10,000 tire kickers and 350 new jobs....


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1798820 said:


> Plow still on the truck here, and the season IS over!


It has to be put the plow away and got the mowers out today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1798856 said:


> It has to be put the plow away and got the mowers out today.


That's my plan tomorrow, the mowers that is.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

anyone need a plow truck? or just one to run around with? here you go

http://rmn.craigslist.org/grd/4410592309.html


----------



## wintergreen82

SnowGuy73;1798855 said:


> 75,000 mailers, Jesus!!
> 
> That means about 10,000 tire kickers and 350 new jobs....


Three rounds of 25k but I always drop them at the post office once. Wonder how many times I will have to deal with "is it to late to put pre emergent down? " this week


----------



## SnowGuy73

110 posts away from being 10,000 over the Canadians.


----------



## SnowGuy73

wintergreen82;1798862 said:


> Three rounds of 25k but I always drop them at the post office once. Wonder how many times I will have to deal with "is it to late to put pre emergent down? " this week


I took a call like that on Friday.... No, I think you have time yet!


----------



## unit28

Free car wash tonight.....

...STRONG THUNDERSTORMS DEVELOPING OVER FARIBAULT AND MARTIN COUNTIES THROUGH 730 PM CDT...

AT 630 PM CDT...WEATHER SERVICE RADAR WAS TRACKING A LINE OF STRONG THUNDERSTORMS EXTENDING FROM 8 MILES WEST OF FAIRMONT TO BLUE EARTH. THESE STORMS WERE MOVING EAST AT 10 MPH.

ONE HALF INCH DIAMETER HAIL AND HEAVY DOWNPOURS ARE EXPECTED WITH THESE STORMS.


----------



## Camden

wintergreen82;1798847 said:


> Our guys come back FT tomorrow. 75k mailers going out tomorrow as well. Ball field's and track pits get ready Wednesday, round 1 starts a week from Monday along with clean ups. Landscape starts in a few weeks and if our supplier had mulch ready we would start our topdresses this week. Winter is over!


75000 mailers would be enough for everyone in my county to get 2 of them. What's something like that cost? Even at $.25/each that's almost $20,000


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1798869 said:


> 75000 mailers would be enough for everyone in my county to get 2 of them. What's something like that cost? Even at $.25/each that's almost $20,000


He did say 25k 3 times. That is a lot. Mailing them bulk will cost about 20 cents a piece unless you want them to take a month to get there. We get full color glossy brochures printed for 6 cents. $20,000 sounds about right.


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1798850 said:


> Good thing I jumped on here and read about people putting equipment away. I forgot I had to have a skid loader moved out of Minneapolis by tomorrow at 6AM for porta potties for the twins opener to go in the spot it sits.


Get that thing out of there in case my 5 year old needs to use the can tomorrow.  We'll see how many innings we make it. I didn't realize when I won the tickets that the game was at 3 so the five year old was the only one not working. :laughing:


----------



## wintergreen82

Camden;1798869 said:


> 75000 mailers would be enough for everyone in my county to get 2 of them. What's something like that cost? Even at $.25/each that's almost $20,000


$19,095 is my estimated total. Get close to a 1% response rate. Seems to keep us busy all year. We did put a new online estimate editor on this season so we should be able to do estimates on the spot instead of taking them to the office and e mailing them out.


----------



## wintergreen82

Figure about 23.5 cents per piece printed and mailed


----------



## Camden

wintergreen82;1798877 said:


> $19,095 is my estimated total. Get close to a 1% response rate. Seems to keep us busy all year. We did put a new online estimate editor on this season so we should be able to do estimates on the spot instead of taking them to the office and e mailing them out.


Wow! That's a staggering amount to spend on advertising but if you're going to pick up 750 new jobs that'll make it worth it for sure. You must run a pretty decent sized operation so congrats on that and good luck this season :salute:


----------



## DDB

SSS Inc.;1798875 said:


> Get that thing out of there in case my 5 year old needs to use the can tomorrow.  We'll see how many innings we make it. I didn't realize when I won the tickets that the game was at 3 so the five year old was the only one not working. :laughing:


I tried to listen to the podcast of when you were on the radio but they didn't have the full hour podcast online.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Much nicer night to go for a drive than last Thursday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1798886 said:


> Much nicer night to go for a drive than last Thursday.


Just went past 2 city cops and county sheriff.

No one stopped to measure my overwidth plow.


----------



## Drakeslayer

http://www.firerescue1.com/charity/articles/1880713-Video-FDNY-NYPD-brawl-in-hockey-charity-game/

Only in New York...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I know it's out there. Can someone direct me to a seasonal total site.

Preferably Cambridge, Rush City or Osceola.

Used to have one, thought it was through Weather Underground.


----------



## DDB

LwnmwrMan22;1798887 said:


> Just went past 2 city cops and county sheriff.
> 
> No one stopped to measure my overwidth plow.


Lucky!
......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1798888 said:


> http://www.firerescue1.com/charity/articles/1880713-Video-FDNY-NYPD-brawl-in-hockey-charity-game/
> 
> Only in New York...


No surprise there.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I see a few items from Fahey is starting to hit Craigslist.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1798893 said:


> I see a few items from Fahey is starting to hit Craigslist.


Which ones? Wonder what they had to fix? Surprised there's any meat left after paying market price or higher


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1798894 said:


> Which ones? Wonder what they had to fix? Surprised there's any meat left after paying market price or higher


Tank, some golf coarse things, and I think one of the permagreens.


----------



## SSS Inc.

DDB;1798883 said:


> I tried to listen to the podcast of when you were on the radio but they didn't have the full hour podcast online.


I did too. I was kind of bummed they only had certain segments. I know I was delirious at the time and my brother happened to catch it and said it was pretty funny. He asked me why I yelled Go plowsite! :laughing: Oh well.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1798889 said:


> I know it's out there. Can someone direct me to a seasonal total site.
> 
> Preferably Cambridge, Rush City or Osceola.
> 
> Used to have one, thought it was through Weather Underground.


Ask NWS on FB. I bet they would help you out, they seem pretty decent about responding to people.

In the meantime I'll keep digging. No way should you go by the airport. They were off by a good 3" last storm.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1798897 said:


> Ask NWS on FB. I bet they would help you out, they seem pretty decent about responding to people.
> 
> In the meantime I'll keep digging. No way should you go by the airport. They were off by a good 3" last storm.


I was going to do that when I get home.

Running over to the sr high quick to check the sidewalks we never cleared last snow.

Just so I don't get a call in the morning if they aren't clear.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1798898 said:


> I was going to do that when I get home.
> 
> Running over to the sr high quick to check the sidewalks we never cleared last snow.
> 
> Just so I don't get a call in the morning if they aren't clear.


That site that was posted earlier works. 
http://www.cocorahs.org/ViewData/StationSnowSummary.aspx
The problem is that there are some storms that don't get reported. I can walk you through what I did to get totals if you want. Still looking for a more active reporting site for your area. I used Stacy?? but there are three just for that location.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Then you need to pick sites from this list.

http://www.cocorahs.org/Stations/ListStations.aspx

MN-CG-7 ------- This is the type of number you need to put into the first list. And be sure to set the range for the storms such as 11/01/13 - 04/06/14

Again, some of the sites don't report every storm. The site listed above only shows a total of 58" so some combining of active sites might be necessary.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wow. I can't believe how much snow disappeared over here today.

I was over about noon yesterday plowing some walking paths with the truck that are used by others than just access to the school.

Today all the snow is gone that wasn't touched (grass areas), about 80% of snow that was pushed to the side, the berms are gone, and virtually all NEW piles are gone.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This pile was 4' high and 2' deep yesterday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

400' long by 40' deep.

I wonder how much money is sitting in this pile of snow in the student parking lot???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

JV baseball field 1/2 clear of snow.

Varsity still quite covered, although infield dirt just about melted down.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1798905 said:


> JV baseball field 1/2 clear of snow.
> 
> Varsity still quite covered, although infield dirt just about melted down.


I thought there was 4' of snow out there.????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1798908 said:


> I thought there was 4' of snow out there.????


There was in the outfield along the fence. Too dark to see tonight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS commented.....

You can get information for other locations (COOP weather observers) here http://www.nws.noaa.gov/climate/xmacis.php?wfo=mpx. Click on the tab that says NOWdata and start poking around to your hearts content!

Through March, Cambridge had reported 54.5" and the observer at Wild River SP had 56". Cambridge has not entered their info for the April 3-4 storm yet, but Wild River had 10", so they are at 66". Snowfall totals across the metro this season are actually quite similar...it's just areas north of I-94 tended to have a deeper snow depth much of the winter.


----------



## cbservicesllc

wintergreen82;1798877 said:


> $19,095 is my estimated total. Get close to a 1% response rate. Seems to keep us busy all year. We did put a new online estimate editor on this season so we should be able to do estimates on the spot instead of taking them to the office and e mailing them out.


That's impressive... did you develop your own estimator?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1798912 said:


> NWS commented.....
> 
> You can get information for other locations (COOP weather observers) here http://www.nws.noaa.gov/climate/xmacis.php?wfo=mpx. Click on the tab that says NOWdata and start poking around to your hearts content!
> 
> Through March, Cambridge had reported 54.5" and the observer at Wild River SP had 56". Cambridge has not entered their info for the April 3-4 storm yet, but Wild River had 10", so they are at 66". Snowfall totals across the metro this season are actually quite similar...it's just areas north of I-94 tended to have a deeper snow depth much of the winter.


Thats a cool site. So that 58" I found for stacy isn't that far off.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1798897 said:


> Ask NWS on FB. I bet they would help you out, they seem pretty decent about responding to people.
> 
> In the meantime I'll keep digging. No way should you go by the airport. They were off by a good 3" last storm.


Exactly... going by MSP wouldn't be fair to you... any reasonable person can see that... talking direct to NWS seems like a pretty good idea.

If nothing else that CoCoRaHS site has helped me on a few...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1798912 said:


> NWS commented.....
> 
> You can get information for other locations (COOP weather observers) here http://www.nws.noaa.gov/climate/xmacis.php?wfo=mpx. Click on the tab that says NOWdata and start poking around to your hearts content!
> 
> Through March, Cambridge had reported 54.5" and the observer at Wild River SP had 56". Cambridge has not entered their info for the April 3-4 storm yet, but Wild River had 10", so they are at 66". Snowfall totals across the metro this season are actually quite similar...it's just areas north of I-94 tended to have a deeper snow depth much of the winter.


Interesting... cool that they helped you out


----------



## Camden

Do any of you guys have an insurance policy that protects you against theft of your equipment? I'm talking about one policy that covers everything A-Z. My agent claims that no such policy exists. She said I can insure each individual piece but there's no chance at blanket coverage. I find that very hard to believe. 

With the high amount of theft that happens in my town I feel like a sitting duck. We've had a dump trailer stolen and a harley rake plus a bunch of little stuff.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1798918 said:


> Do any of you guys have an insurance policy that protects you against theft of your equipment? I'm talking about one policy that covers everything A-Z. My agent claims that no such policy exists. She said I can insure each individual piece but there's no chance at blanket coverage. I find that very hard to believe.
> 
> With the high amount of theft that happens in my town I feel like a sitting duck. We've had a dump trailer stolen and a harley rake plus a bunch of little stuff.


Trailers and trucks are on there own my agent has all my stuff covered from left I thought it was all in the inland marine policy but I could be wrong I just know it's covered


----------



## banonea

Camden;1798918 said:


> Do any of you guys have an insurance policy that protects you against theft of your equipment? I'm talking about one policy that covers everything A-Z. My agent claims that no such policy exists. She said I can insure each individual piece but there's no chance at blanket coverage. I find that very hard to believe.
> 
> With the high amount of theft that happens in my town I feel like a sitting duck. We've had a dump trailer stolen and a harley rake plus a bunch of little stuff.


I know with Travelers and Country Financial any single piece of equipment or tool over $1000.00 needed to be scheduled on the policy. I have my trailers, skid loader, plows, mowers, plows, sander, ect. scheduled separately to make sure they are covered. Most policy's have a blanket policy for hand tools. Also, make sure that if you store things "Off Site" or on a job site that you have coverage for that. I learned the hard way last year, had my trailer broke into and lost over $15,000.00 and nothing was covered because the trailer was not parked at my place of business....:crying:


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea;1798920 said:


> I know with Travelers and Country Financial any single piece of equipment or tool over $1000.00 needed to be scheduled on the policy. I have my trailers, skid loader, plows, mowers, plows, sander, ect. scheduled separately to make sure they are covered. Most policy's have a blanket policy for hand tools. Also, make sure that if you store things "Off Site" or on a job site that you have coverage for that. I learned the hard way last year, had my trailer broke into and lost over $15,000.00 and nothing was covered because the trailer was not parked at my place of business....:crying:


Cripes... I HATE insurance... they screw ya coming and going...


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;1798919 said:


> Trailers and trucks are on there own my agent has all my stuff covered from left I thought it was all in the inland marine policy but I could be wrong I just know it's covered


Yep, same here. The bigger items have their own coverage. But how about your plows? That's under your inland marine policy? Heck, if someone took my walk-behind salt spreader I'd be out $500. Someone could easily load up my attachments that fit on my sidewalk machine and there would go another $5-6k just like that. I'm going to get it figured out sooner rather than later.



banonea;1798920 said:


> I know with Travelers and Country Financial any single piece of equipment or tool over $1000.00 needed to be scheduled on the policy. I have my trailers, skid loader, plows, mowers, plows, sander, ect. scheduled separately to make sure they are covered. Most policy's have a blanket policy for hand tools. Also, make sure that if you store things "Off Site" or on a job site that you have coverage for that. I learned the hard way last year, had my trailer broke into and lost over $15,000.00 and nothing was covered because the trailer was not parked at my place of business....:crying:


Good to know. I'll be sure I make it clear that I want coverage regardless of where the items are sitting. It might cost a little more but in the end I'm sure I won't regret it.


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;1798922 said:


> Cripes... I HATE insurance... they screw ya coming and going...


The other day I met one of the guys from Bering Sea Gold at the grocery store. I asked him why he was in town and he said he was trying to raise money for his brother in-law who lost his barn to a fire.

I was like "Didn't he have insurance??". Yep, he sure did but they didn't pay the claim because the barn's original wood shingles were under the new roof and it caused the fire to be more intense and it was enough to void any claims. How's that for screwing a guy over? I bet he didn't even know he had wooden shingles or that it voided his insurance!


----------



## Deershack

Anyone know the site for State auctions. Looking for a tractor to put a blower on plus a blower if they have one that fits. Or county auctions for that matter.


----------



## Camden

Deershack;1798925 said:


> Anyone know the site for State auctions. Looking for a tractor to put a blower on plus a blower if they have one that fits.


I will send you a PM. I keep those sites as private as possible.


----------



## Deershack

thanks.....


----------



## Camden

Deershack;1798927 said:


> thanks.....


No problem. Did you expect to get an answer within 2 minutes of posting? LOL


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1798924 said:


> The other day I met one of the guys from Bering Sea Gold at the grocery store. I asked him why he was in town and he said he was trying to raise money for his brother in-law who lost his barn to a fire.
> 
> I was like "Didn't he have insurance??". Yep, he sure did but they didn't pay the claim because the barn's original wood shingles were under the new roof and it caused the fire to be more intense and it was enough to void any claims. How's that for screwing a guy over? I bet he didn't even know he had wooden shingles or that it voided his insurance!


Ya gotta be kidding me...

Also, sent you a PM regarding auction sites... wondering if the one I know of is just for rubes or what...


----------



## banonea

Camden;1798926 said:


> I will send you a PM. I keep those sites as private as possible.


Would you mind sending me that info as well. Looking for a few items as well.


----------



## Deershack

Camden;1798928 said:


> No problem. Did you expect to get an answer within 2 minutes of posting? LOL


That was damn fast.


----------



## Deershack

Hope I can find one with a blower and bucket on front.Looking at a new lot, 450+ car, that may be ready next fall. Blower would be a must plus a box blade. Figured I'd start looking now.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1798923 said:


> Yep, same here. The bigger items have their own coverage. But how about your plows? That's under your inland marine policy? Heck, if someone took my walk-behind salt spreader I'd be out $500. Someone could easily load up my attachments that fit on my sidewalk machine and there would go another $5-6k just like that. I'm going to get it figured out sooner rather than later.
> 
> Good to know. I'll be sure I make it clear that I want coverage regardless of where the items are sitting. It might cost a little more but in the end I'm sure I won't regret it.


Yep my plows are in there under the inland marine with the serial numbers on the blades and pumps, my agent told me that even my backpack blowers and trimmers would be covered in the inland marine policy. When my skid trailer got stolen we got it worked out and they covered the chains and binders that were in the tool box. About $600 in chains and binders so that was nice.


----------



## SnowGuy73

43, cloudy, calm. 

06:50.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Deershack;1798925 said:


> Anyone know the site for State auctions. Looking for a tractor to put a blower on plus a blower if they have one that fits. Or county auctions for that matter.


..............

**** edit

I guess guys don't want the info out there.

Don't think it's a big deal. Google 2 words and you have the site....but whatever.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Kelsey has a nice spring outfit on this morning.


----------



## wintergreen82

cbservicesllc;1798913 said:


> That's impressive... did you develop your own estimator?


for postage I just use eddm which has worked really well the last two seasons or of you are asking about the customer estimate page we had cws who is our Web ppl create that. It was actually pretty inexpensive.


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;1798934 said:


> Yep my plows are in there under the inland marine with the serial numbers on the blades and pumps, my agent told me that even my backpack blowers and trimmers would be covered in the inland marine policy. When my skid trailer got stolen we got it worked out and they covered the chains and binders that were in the tool box. About $600 in chains and binders so that was nice.


Sounds like you've got the exact type of policy I want. I sent off an email to my agent this morning so we'll see what she comes back with. If she tells me again that no such policy exists I'll follow up with you to see who you use.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1798961 said:


> Sounds like you've got the exact type of policy I want. I sent off an email to my agent this morning so we'll see what she comes back with. If she tells me again that no such policy exists I'll follow up with you to see who you use.


I have an inland marine policy. You list each piece of equipment, model and serial number, and replacement value.

Policy total is base on per hundred of value.

I've never had a policy any other way, whether through Allied, Mainstreet or not Auto-Owners.

I just tried to switch companies last month, but with the 4 claims I had this winter, that didn't go over so well.


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;1798813 said:


> Clean the sleds and the plows up and tucked them away. It should snow again now


I made one last trip with the sleds.

Should have stayed home. I lost either a bearing on the drive shaft or a couple teeth on one of the gears on my 14. Lots of fun when your 20 miles away from anything.

At least it happened now rather than the beginning of next season.


----------



## OC&D

I'll 2nd the "off site" issue that bano mentioned. About 10 years ago I rented a container to store stuff in on one of my building sites and I had about $6,000 worthy of tools stolen out of it. They claimed that it wasn't covered because they weren't stored in a "secure" place. I said "a huge metal box with a lock on it isn't secure?!??!?" Apparently not according to my policy.


----------



## Greenery

Camden;1798881 said:


> Wow! That's a staggering amount to spend on advertising but if you're going to pick up 750 new jobs that'll make it worth it for sure. You must run a pretty decent sized operation so congrats on that and good luck this season :salute:


A place in the metro I was a manager at years back sent out three to four times that.. Two rounds same zip codes.

We kept very close track of which zip codes produced results. He figured $100 per new customer. Spring was a very busy season. Stacks and stacks of estimates.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Heavy rain on Sat?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnoFarmer;1798968 said:


> Heavy rain on Sat?


Hopefully.

Then a cool week afterwards.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Cooling off next week?

Is this " polar vortex" going to hang around this summer too?

The weather cycle seems to bein a rut, the temps just have risen a bit.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Low 40's for highs here next week.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1798962 said:


> I have an inland marine policy. You list each piece of equipment, model and serial number, and replacement value.
> 
> Policy total is base on per hundred of value.
> 
> I've never had a policy any other way, whether through Allied, Mainstreet or not Auto-Owners.
> 
> I just tried to switch companies last month, but with the 4 claims I had this winter, that didn't go over so well.


I received good news back...my current policy apparently allows me to add-on anything I want to be covered. It's just something that hasn't been done. And you're right, all I need to do is supply a year/make/model/serial number and value to each item and I'm good to go.

I'm very happy about this!


----------



## SnoFarmer

We just saw out first 50's so
40 isn't so bad.

The overnight lows are still around or just below freezing for us.

auctions.

http://letmegooglethat.com/?q=mn+state+govt+auctions

the secret is out,:laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

There are better places than auctions anyways. Never seen a deal on an online auction.


----------



## SnoFarmer

I have to agree,
The days of getting a deal at a auction are all but gone.
Sure you'll still hear about one or 2 good deals. but

People go crazy bidding things up.
The local "u-bid" online house is rigged, as soon as you bid they put in a bid for more.
Watched it happen more than once.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1798985 said:


> Never seen a deal on an online auction.


You haven't looked hard enough. I agree they are few and far between, but they're out there if you look hard and long enough.

Auctions are nothing like they used to be though.


----------



## OC&D

I just sent out my invoices, probably for the last time this season.......we'll see.


----------



## Greenery

OC&D;1798991 said:


> I just sent out my invoices, probably for the last time this season.......we'll see.


What do you keep yourself busy with during the off season?


----------



## SnoFarmer

soon,
I'm going to wait until the weekend to make sure that,
that rain doesn't turn into snow then send out April with March.



OC&D;1798991 said:


> I just sent out my invoices, probably for the last time this season.......we'll see.


----------



## Greenery

I swear to god I just saw bubbles up in Baudette.

Tp boys bubbles


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Greenery;1798996 said:


> I swear to god I just saw bubbles up in Baudette.
> 
> Tp boys bubbles


I have no idea what toy are talking about


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1798989 said:


> You haven't looked hard enough. I agree they are few and far between, but they're out there if you look hard and long enough.
> 
> Auctions are nothing like they used to be though.


That's my point.

To act like any non-paid site is a big secret is silly.

Just like Sno showed, 3 words or abbreviations pull up all the sites.

You're better off to get in touch with guys like Hamel or others that have connections to cities, towns, townships and the sites they use.

Once it gets to public surplus auctions, it's most likely been passed through those sites.

Gotta get to them before they go to auction.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1798964 said:


> I made one last trip with the sleds.
> 
> Should have stayed home. I lost either a bearing on the drive shaft or a couple teeth on one of the gears on my 14. Lots of fun when your 20 miles away from anything.
> 
> At least it happened now rather than the beginning of next season.


Where did you go? I figured there was to much snow was gone everywhere. Take that thing in it's under warranty!

How many miles did you get on the new sled this year?


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1799006 said:


> That's my point.
> 
> To act like any non-paid site is a big secret is silly.
> 
> Just like Sno showed, 3 words or abbreviations pull up all the sites.
> 
> You're better off to get in touch with guys like Hamel or others that have connections to cities, towns, townships and the sites they use.
> 
> Once it gets to public surplus auctions, it's most likely been passed through those sites.
> 
> Gotta get to them before they go to auction.


LOL - Yep, you nailed it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1799006 said:


> That's my point.
> 
> To act like any non-paid site is a big secret is silly.
> 
> Just like Sno showed, 3 words or abbreviations pull up all the sites.
> 
> You're better off to get in touch with guys like Hamel or others that have connections to cities, towns, townships and the sites they use.
> 
> Once it gets to public surplus auctions, it's most likely been passed through those sites.
> 
> Gotta get to them before they go to auction.


That is a no, no.....

The fire department has had a few things go that guys on the department wanted. You have to advertise it for sale and has to go in an auction style format.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1799014 said:


> That is a no, no.....
> 
> The fire department has had a few things go that guys on the department wanted. You have to advertise it for sale and has to go in an auction style format.


Not true. I drove up just north of Aitkin last fall to put a sealed bid on a truck.

If the cities don't get what they think they can in the sealed bid, they put it on city websites. Typically this is larger cities that have somewhat decent stuff that offer it up to smaller, most likely outstate cities that don't have the budget to buy as new or newer stuff.

Sometimes these two processes are reversed.

If it still gets passed, then it goes to surplus auction.

If it's a seized vehicle, then those go to surplus.


----------



## OC&D

Greenery;1798993 said:


> What do you keep yourself busy with during the off season?


I own a small real estate brokerage and I'm a home inspector. Why do I still plow? Good question!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1799016 said:


> Not true. I drove up just north of Aitkin last fall to put a sealed bid on a truck.
> 
> If the cities don't get what they think they can in the sealed bid, they put it on city websites. Typically this is larger cities that have somewhat decent stuff that offer it up to smaller, most likely outstate cities that don't have the budget to buy as new or newer stuff.
> 
> Sometimes these two processes are reversed.
> 
> If it still gets passed, then it goes to surplus auction.
> 
> If it's a seized vehicle, then those go to surplus.


Sealed bid is an auction style..... Highest bid gets it!

And I'm assuming it was advertised to the public.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I was wrong on my Wednesday guess for guys doing clean ups. 

Shakopee, MN at 13:32 I saw a guy dethatching.


----------



## wintergreen82

Trugreen out spreading I repeat trugreen is out spreading


----------



## SnowGuy73

wintergreen82;1799030 said:


> Trugreen out spreading I repeat trugreen is out spreading


Hahahahah.....

No f ing way!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1799027 said:


> Sealed bid is an auction style..... Highest bid gets it!
> 
> And I'm assuming it was advertised to the public.


I guess sealed is an auction.

I was going off of auction where you can't keel bidding the person up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

wintergreen82;1799030 said:


> Trugreen out spreading I repeat trugreen is out spreading


I would expect to see them around here by the end of the week.

If you sell 6-7 apps you have to start now, or yon will either have to over apply or apply at less rate.


----------



## cbservicesllc

wintergreen82;1799030 said:


> Trugreen out spreading I repeat trugreen is out spreading


At least they do a good job making us all look bad...


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1799035 said:


> If you sell 6-7 apps you have to start now, or yon will either have to over apply or apply at less rate.


Any idea what they label all 7 applications?

(Guessing here)

1. Pre-emergent
2. Early spring fert
3. Late spring fert
4. Early summer fert
5. Post emergent
6. Late summer fert
7. Winterization

?


----------



## qualitycut

I still have snow in the back yard where it never gets sun. Back yard is still soaking wet everywhere even where is in the sun all day.


----------



## BossPlow614

Camden;1799046 said:


> Any idea what they label all 7 applications?
> 
> (Guessing here)
> 
> 1. Pre-emergent
> 2. Early spring fert
> 3. Late spring fert
> 4. Early summer fert
> 5. Post emergent
> 6. Late summer fert
> 7. Winterization
> 
> ?


I think the "late spring fert" would be the first of two liquid post emergent apps.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1799048 said:


> I think the "late spring fert" would be the first of two liquid post emergent apps.


I would think the first two would be split preemergent applications.

Honestly, I have accounts where I could justify spreading along south facing brick walls about 6" out.

While TruGreen isn't going to send someone out to do only those areas, they just do the whole property.

Probably a Merit app in there somewhere, selling an early app for Snow Mold whether the property has it or not.

TruGreen wants customers that don't know or care what is going on with their lawn other than it's green.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1799053 said:


> Probably a Merit app in there somewhere, selling an early app for Snow Mold whether the property has it or not.


Good point, I didn't even think about an anti-fungal app.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1799053 said:


> I would think the first two would be split preemergent applications.
> 
> Honestly, I have accounts where I could justify spreading along south facing brick walls about 6" out.
> 
> While TruGreen isn't going to send someone out to do only those areas, they just do the whole property.
> 
> Probably a Merit app in there somewhere, selling an early app for Snow Mold whether the property has it or not.
> 
> TruGreen wants customers that don't know or care what is going on with their lawn other than it's green.


Makes sense... good point


----------



## Greenery

Hanging out in Camden neighborhood at the Royal.


----------



## Ranger620

Greenery;1799073 said:


> Hanging out in Camden neighborhood at the Royal.


I'll be in town tomorrow. Most likely not at the royal but close


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's over when the Haz Weather Outlook talks about fire danger.

HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE TWIN CITIES/CHANHASSEN MN
1246 PM CDT MON APR 7 2014

MNZ041>045-047>070-073>078-082>085-091>093-WIZ014>016-023>028-
081800-
DOUGLAS-TODD-MORRISON-MILLE LACS-KANABEC-STEVENS-POPE-STEARNS-
BENTON-SHERBURNE-ISANTI-CHISAGO-LAC QUI PARLE-SWIFT-CHIPPEWA-
KANDIYOHI-MEEKER-WRIGHT-HENNEPIN-ANOKA-RAMSEY-WASHINGTON-
YELLOW MEDICINE-RENVILLE-MCLEOD-SIBLEY-CARVER-SCOTT-DAKOTA-
REDWOOD-BROWN-NICOLLET-LE SUEUR-RICE-GOODHUE-WATONWAN-BLUE EARTH-
WASECA-STEELE-MARTIN-FARIBAULT-FREEBORN-POLK-BARRON-RUSK-
ST. CROIX-PIERCE-DUNN-PEPIN-EAU CLAIRE-
1246 PM CDT MON APR 7 2014

THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR PORTIONS OF CENTRAL AND
SOUTHERN MINNESOTA...AND WEST CENTRAL WISCONSIN.

.DAY ONE...THIS AFTERNOON AND TONIGHT

NO HAZARDOUS WEATHER IS EXPECTED AT THIS TIME.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...TUESDAY THROUGH SUNDAY

FIRE WEATHER CONCERNS WILL BE HEIGHTENED ON WEDNESDAY OVER SNOW-
FREE AREAS AS BREEZY SOUTHWEST WINDS CAUSE TEMPERATURES TO
MODERATE INTO THE 70S AND RELATIVE HUMIDITIES TO DECREASE TO
AROUND 30 PERCENT.


----------



## andersman02

Looks like might be packing up snow stuff tomorrow. Taking one for the team so we can pinch every last bitty of snow

Anyone got ideas when they are starting cleanups?


----------



## unit28

unless they mention the system stalling Saturday into Saturday [email protected]


----------



## BossPlow614

andersman02;1799085 said:


> Looks like might be packing up snow stuff tomorrow. Taking one for the team so we can pinch every last bitty of snow
> 
> Anyone got ideas when they are starting cleanups?


Next week if the weather holds. If it's cold early in the week, then later once it warms to at least 50 degrees.


----------



## Camden

Greenery;1799073 said:


> Hanging out in Camden neighborhood at the Royal.


No kidding? I would've bought you lunch!


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;1799079 said:


> I'll be in town tomorrow. Most likely not at the royal but close


You too? Look me up!


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;1799092 said:


> You too? Look me up!


Maybe. I have a funeral to go to so the wife and I are riding up with my sister.


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;1799094 said:


> Maybe. I have a funeral to go to so the wife and I are riding up with my sister.


Oh shoot, that's a bad deal. Maybe next time when you're coming up to buy a new truck or something.


----------



## qualitycut

You guys think lawns will be ready to dethach early next week?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1799096 said:


> You guys think lawns will be ready to dethach early next week?


I think so, sir.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1799096 said:


> You guys think lawns will be ready to dethach early next week?


I'm no lawn guy but my lawn is pretty darn wet. I think my neighbor cleaned up their yard......9 hockey pucks showed up at the front door when I got home tonight.  I started the year with about ten and now we have around 30. Thanks neighbor kids. :waving:


----------



## wintergreen82

They were push spreading on a resi. For two years they were our best salesman because they were sending crews down from Burnsville to spray and just used there shop for a warehouse. Weirdest business philosophy I have ever seen. Lawns will be real close to being ready to rock in my opinion. They greened up today with these rain showers. Have a good season guys. I love reading stuff from other companies I feel like you learn so much from the way everyone operates. Winter is over and I'm out!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1799098 said:


> I'm no lawn guy but my lawn is pretty darn wet. I think my neighbor cleaned up their yard......9 hockey pucks showed up at the front door when I got home tonight.  I started the year with about ten and now we have around 30. Thanks neighbor kids. :waving:


Yea that's what I'm thinking as well. I guess we will see.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

had a call today wondering why their pre em wasn't being applied and that it should have been on in march. I asked him if was home or out of state? he says here. I say well you have standing water on most of the property and 3 feet of snow where the piles are. also your ground temps are too dang cold. he hung up. I think hes nuts and pissed


----------



## jimslawnsnow

all the properties I have been have either snow/ice on them, water standing or just water logged. hoping to start by the 15th


----------



## jimslawnsnow

wintergreen82;1799099 said:


> They were push spreading on a resi. For two years they were our best salesman because they were sending crews down from Burnsville to spray and just used there shop for a warehouse. Weirdest business philosophy I have ever seen. Lawns will be real close to being ready to rock in my opinion. They greened up today with these rain showers. Have a good season guys. I love reading stuff from other companies I feel like you learn so much from the way everyone operates. Winter is over and I'm out!


I saw a company (I think it was a company) with a mower by methodest hospital. grass was dormant and not sure what he did but had grass on the side walk


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;1799096 said:


> You guys think lawns will be ready to dethach early next week?


I hope the week of the 21st we will have clean ups started. Next week go and fix sod damage best we can. Please note I'm north metro around lwnmwrman so south metro is completely different. Went to the mn zoo yesterday and south metro's snow cover is way different than up here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1799104 said:


> I hope the week of the 21st we will have clean ups started. Next week go and fix sod damage best we can. Please note I'm north metro around lwnmwrman so south metro is completely different. Went to the mn zoo yesterday and south metro's snow cover is way different than up here.


I'm on board with djagusch.

If we are lucky and can get all day rain here Saturday, and a dry week then following, then the following week after that we will try to start.

Smaller areas with blowers and such.


----------



## TKLAWN

Washed everything and put it away today. I sure hope it's not a repeat of last year. Did my best impression of a mechanic most of the day.





We're screwed!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Just found my 03 f250 I traded in in Craigslist. They claim it's a bulletproof 6.0 hahah!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1799113 said:


> Just found my 03 f250 I traded in in Craigslist. They claim it's a bulletproof 6.0 hahah!


Dealer I traded mine at wants 15k. How much does he want for yours.

I still say its BS the way ford has neglected its junk


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1799115 said:


> Dealer I traded mine at wants 15k. How much does he want for yours.
> 
> I still say its BS the way ford has neglected its junk


$13k It had almost 200k miles on it with a bad injector and some other issues when I traded it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;1799104 said:


> I hope the week of the 21st we will have clean ups started. Next week go and fix sod damage best we can. Please note I'm north metro around lwnmwrman so south metro is completely different. Went to the mn zoo yesterday and south metro's snow cover is way different than up here.


Seems reasonable... looking like maybe end of next week here... depends on the weekend rain situation...



jimslawnsnow;1799115 said:


> Dealer I traded mine at wants 15k. How much does he want for yours.
> 
> I still say its BS the way ford has neglected its junk


It is BS... but it's that way with any automaker... whether its the Ford 6.0 or this GM ignition switch thing... they'll do whatever it takes to make money... it just depends on each individual's experience with that particular issue that guides them one way or another...


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1799118 said:


> $13k It had almost 200k miles on it with a bad injector and some other issues when I traded it.


I'm guessing its somwhere different selling it than were you bought it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

We better hope this doesn't move west. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1799121 said:


> I'm guessing its somwhere different selling it than were you bought it.


Yep I knew that would go to auction. I saw it sitting at the auction lot in maple grove the next day. It's at some dealer in pine city


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1799123 said:


> We better hope this doesn't move west. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


Holy crap...


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1799123 said:


> We better hope this doesn't move west. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


Looks like I better pull the sleds back out for a little road trip!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1799127 said:


> Looks like I better pull the sleds back out for a little road trip!


Its a long shot at best. Its been slowly moving east. Kinda scary looking though.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1799123 said:


> We better hope this doesn't move west. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


I don't even care anymore. Bring it on or not. Whatever.


----------



## OC&D

I was hoping to see the Wild win a little more decisively than they did. I think they played a mediocre game and got lucky to win it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I'm pretty sure I caught a certain online auction company bidding up the items again. (Keep in mind they admitted they do it all the time to me once) Too bad I changed my mind and are not going to bid anymore. :laughing::laughing: I don't need to go into details but I hope they get stuck with two large items again. Its funny that we were the only ones to look at a certain item today by the time we left and not five minutes later I was out bid and another item in a different auction was also now leading by the same bidder. It was a bidder that previously didn't bid on either item yet the day before the bidding ends needed to bid on both items at the same time to the minute. Thats pretty quick bidding. Seems fishy to me. I can't wait to see who wins these tomorrow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1799134 said:


> I was hoping to see the Wild win a little more decisively than they did. I think they played a mediocre game and got lucky to win it.


Dang it.....I was recording it!

Just kidding.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1799111 said:


> Washed everything and put it away today. I sure hope it's not a repeat of last year. Did my best impression of a mechanic most of the day.
> 
> We're screwed!


Washed all three vehicles today, plow still on though.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1799123 said:


> We better hope this doesn't move west. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


When is that for?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1799135 said:


> I'm pretty sure I caught a certain online auction company bidding up the items again. (Keep in mind they admitted they do it all the time to me once) Too bad I changed my mind and are not going to bid anymore. :laughing::laughing: I don't need to go into details but I hope they get stuck with two large items again. Its funny that we were the only ones to look at a certain item today by the time we left and not five minutes later I was out bid and another item in a different auction was also now leading by the same bidder. It was a bidder that previously didn't bid on either item yet the day before the bidding ends needed to bid on both items at the same time to the minute. Thats pretty quick bidding. Seems fishy to me. I can't wait to see who wins these tomorrow.


Wow... lame...


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1799138 said:


> When is that for?


Monday. Nothing to worry about here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1799142 said:


> Wow... lame...


Yes, but not surprising.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1799143 said:


> Monday. Nothing to worry about here.


Ah, I'm not too worried.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1799144 said:


> Yes, but not surprising.


Not at all. Like I said this has happened to us before and we quit bidding and guess who got a phone call the next day asking if I was still interested.....ME. Of course I asked what happened to the winning bidder, well uh well......it was us. Oh really. :laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1799146 said:


> Not at all. Like I said this has happened to us before and we quit bidding and guess who got a phone call the next day asking if I was still interested.....ME. Of course I asked what happened to the winning bidder, well uh well......it was us. Oh really. :laughing:


They actually admitted it?

Morons! Doesn't happen to start with a k, does it?


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1799148 said:


> They actually admitted it?
> 
> Morons! Doesn't happen to start with a k, does it?


yesyes,

When I got the call the next day it all clicked so I asked the guy outright if I was bidding against the auction co. I think I caught him off guard and he admitted it. I proceeded to call him the Kmart of auctions and if the owner of the item would like to deal with me directly I would be interested but I am not making a deal through them. The owner called me direct and I made a deal for a few grand less than my high bid. The thing that irked me was that the only other "real" bidder bowed out at about 6k. I went to 14k and quit. Ended the deal at 10k which was still a very good price and No buyers premium.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1799151 said:


> yesyes,
> 
> When I got the call the next day it all clicked so I asked the guy outright if I was bidding against the auction co. I think I caught him off guard and he admitted it. I proceeded to call him the Kmart of auctions and if the owner of the item would like to deal with me directly I would be interested but I am not making a deal through them. The owner called me direct and I made a deal for a few grand less than my high bid. The thing that irked me was that the only other bidder bowed out at about 6k. I went to 14k and quit. Ended the deal at 10k which was still a very good price and No buyers premium.


Wow! There's a way to shot yourself in the foot.

Good for you though!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1799151 said:


> yesyes,
> 
> When I got the call the next day it all clicked so I asked the guy outright if I was bidding against the auction co. I think I caught him off guard and he admitted it. I proceeded to call him the Kmart of auctions and if the owner of the item would like to deal with me directly I would be interested but I am not making a deal through them. The owner called me direct and I made a deal for a few grand less than my high bid. The thing that irked me was that the only other "real" bidder bowed out at about 6k. I went to 14k and quit. Ended the deal at 10k which was still a very good price and No buyers premium.


Wow... good deal for you! Maybe I've just never taken note because I usually lose patience...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1799154 said:


> Wow... good deal for you! Maybe I've just never taken note because I usually lose patience...


I've tried a few times on there, never pans out.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1799154 said:


> Wow... good deal for you! Maybe I've just never taken note because I usually lose patience...


Definitely bid with caution. You can never be 100% sure but I have gathered, watch out for last minute bidders(most people test the waters at least once in the days before the auction end), don't do max bids more than a couple hundred more than your current price(guess who can see your max bid, you may be bidding against them), be extra cautious on vehicles and other high dollar items(they seem to stay out of the small stuff), and finally stick to your maximum where you think you are getting a deal(what you don't know can't hurt you if you do win and if you come in second place you might make a better deal anyway).


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1799155 said:


> I've tried a few times on there, never pans out.


We have bought a few trucks this way and made good deals but two of them were municipal auctions run through the site and I felt much better about them. I figured it would be pretty risky for an auction company to bid on their own items in case they win. How would a person go about telling the Government that we screwed up your auction and bought the item ourselves. ....Oh wait, maybe that's why I have seen the same items over and over. :laughing:

I can't wait to see who wins tomorrow.


----------



## Drakeslayer

payuppayup:salute:


----------



## Drakeslayer

Which one of is going to show up at my house? $14 cash.


----------



## Deershack

House is smelling like IHop. Just about through with boiling the maple sap. So far I've gotten a little over 2 qts. Tastes fantastic. Next year I will start about two wks ealier.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;1799158 said:


> payuppayup:salute:


You cannot be serious!!



Drakeslayer;1799159 said:


> Which one of is going to show up at my house? $14 cash.


Is that what they're charging????


----------



## Deershack

If anyone is interested, I was looking for a couple of 100# propane tanks on CL. One of the listings was for what appears to be a lawn guy selling out. Lots of items listed.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1799159 said:


> Which one of is going to show up at my house? $14 cash.


I might have to use that a couple times this summer.  Mowing my own lawn takes a back seat usually to everything else I have going.


----------



## Drakeslayer

cbservicesllc;1799161 said:


> You cannot be serious!!
> 
> Is that what they're charging????


Popped up on facebook. Not sure what they are charging but I'm guessing after expenses the contractor clears $14 at best.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Drakeslayer;1799164 said:


> Popped up on facebook. Not sure what they are charging but I'm guessing after expenses the contractor clears $14 at best.


I think BossEdMDazzled coined the term Mowz last year.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;1799165 said:


> I think BossEdMDazzled coined the term Mowz last year.


He should have trademarked it and bought the URL!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1799163 said:


> I might have to use that a couple times this summer.  Mowing my own lawn takes a back seat usually to everything else I have going.


Don't support them!!!! Call one of us lawn guys!


----------



## Polarismalibu

I knew they were going to get into mowing and screw that up like they did residential plowing.

I really hope the mowing thing screws them over it's way different then plowing when people want weekly service. 

Who would want a different company coming each weak to cut there grass. Hopefully it back fires on they and takes there reputation away for snow plowing too


----------



## BossPlow614

Drakeslayer;1799165 said:


> I think BossEdMDazzled coined the term Mowz last year.


Indeed I did, at some point this winter.


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1799167 said:


> He should have trademarked it and bought the URL!


Damn it! I should have, then could've sold the url to them for 6+ figures


----------



## SnowGuy73

38° clear calm

05:47


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Drakeslayer;1799165 said:


> I think BossEdMDazzled coined the term Mowz last year.


Actually that was me wosndering when they were gonna make a mowz app


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'd have to agree...... Kelsey has a huge head and it looks like she is losing weight, almost wasting away!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm taking a guy today and doing some cleanup on Washington Ave today downtown. Maybe if we get done early enough we will wander over to the Twins game.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1799189 said:


> I'm taking a guy today and doing some cleanup on Washington Ave today downtown. Maybe if we get done early enough we will wander over to the Twins game.


There are places that are a lot more fun on Washington than going to a twins game. :laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1799190 said:


> There are places that are a lot more fun on Washington than going to a twins game. :laughing:


Agreed.........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Tk, pm sent your way.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Plows, blowers, and spreaders going into storage today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1799193 said:


> Plows, blowers, and spreaders going into storage today.


My plows are still on, but mostly because there's still 2' of snow where they go. Drop the one off the '12 today, the plow on the '13 came off yesterday.

Dropped another truck at the shop this morning, the '13 has issues with the brakes.

Means we should have 10" of snow this weekend if it plays out like the last time I put a truck in the shop.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1799190 said:


> There are places that are a lot more fun on Washington than going to a twins game. :laughing:


But those places I would spend money. At least here I make money.

We will be 2 blocks from the Vu. Don't they have lunch specials there??


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1799197 said:


> But those places I would spend money. At least here I make money.
> 
> We will be 2 blocks from the Vu. Don't they have lunch specials there??


Yes, but Rick's has a better special and better views!


----------



## SSS Inc.

twins don't play today


----------



## OC&D

I'm pretty sure the Vu would be far more entertaining than a baseball game!


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1799203 said:


> twins don't play today


They dont ever really "play" do they. I thought they just showed up from time to time


----------



## jimslawnsnow

taking plow off. other spreader off off and tailgate back on. putting leaf box back on. taking cab off one mower. and go through all the mowers. piss on it, it can melt. 


phone calls are pouring in!!!!!!!!!!!! cant even talk on here


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1799192 said:


> Tk, pm sent your way.


Got it...... Thank you sir!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1799203 said:


> twins don't play today


Didn't think they did. It was tongue in cheek.

We will be the two white guys cleaning sidewalks on the 600 and 700 blocks of Washington Ave.

Then a "dog park" on the 4th floor, then working on rooftop landscaping


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1799205 said:


> They dont ever really "play" do they. I thought they just showed up from time to time


They didn't play yesterday. But I got a nice tan going.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

a sweeper for you SSS. nice and cheap

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/grd/4412782614.html


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1799210 said:


> a sweeper for you SSS. nice and cheap
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/grd/4412782614.html


I wonder what people would do if we showed up with one of those on a parking lot.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1799211 said:


> I wonder what people would do if we showed up with one of those on a parking lot.


be funny. some guys down here use tractors with brooms. 52" or 60". one company only uses walk behind blowers or broom on the front of a CUT. took them 3 days to do a 2 acre parking lot.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1799213 said:


> be funny. some guys down here use tractors with brooms. 52" or 60". one company only uses walk behind blowers or broom on the front of a CUT. took them 3 days to do a 2 acre parking lot.


Seriously, I just use backpack blowers.

I only do restaurants and banks though.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SSS Inc.;1799211 said:


> I wonder what people would do if we showed up with one of those on a parking lot.


Just drop your hourly by $5/hr and they'd probably be fine with it, they are saving money!?!?!? Right??


----------



## SSS Inc.

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1799217 said:


> Just drop your hourly by $5/hr and they'd probably be fine with it, they are saving money!?!?!? Right??


No doubt.

On the two acre lot we would need to be in and out in less than an hour. There is a parking lot by our shop that's a couple acres and done every year with a bucket broom. Last year we left our shop and he was just starting.....when we got back ten hours later he was still at it. I don't fault anyone for trying to make a buck but it can't be profitable unless the companies hiring them are paying a ton.


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;1799213 said:


> be funny. some guys down here use tractors with brooms. 52" or 60". one company only uses walk behind blowers or broom on the front of a CUT. took them 3 days to do a 2 acre parking lot.


I will use my 60" broom on my commercial lawn tractor to clear a parking lot before I sealcoat it if it's heavily soiled. The brush on that sweeper is more aggressive than the brush on my street sweepers so you get a better finished product. It's well within industry standards to use that method.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ranger620;1799205 said:


> They dont ever really "play" do they. I thought they just showed up from time to time


Hahahahah!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1799215 said:


> Seriously, I just use backpack blowers.
> 
> I only do restaurants and banks though.


Really?.....


----------



## SnoFarmer

When I use to seal-coat lots we used everything from a push-broom, backpack blower, push plower to a Elgen street sweeper.

depends on the lot and the dirt.

Someplace will restrict the amount of dust you can kick up, so the sweeper with some water would work better than the blowers.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yup.........


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1799232 said:


> Yup.........


What am looking for??


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1799234 said:


> What am looking for??


Ready for clean ups Monday, maybe earlier.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1799238 said:


> Ready for clean ups Monday, maybe earlier.


Probably not commercial though. I'm at one now with a 6' tall pile on it still.


----------



## Greenery

Nope....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1799241 said:


> Nope....


That sucks!

The spot I took my picture at is where I pileall my snow, even raked it.


----------



## Greenery

Yeah to be fair the first pile is where the city pushes all the snow from the culdesac.

But the other pile around the hydrant is just a normal pile.

I'm thinking possibly next Wednesday/ Thursday if things are dry enough.

Yesterday I had a customer telling me they still had a fair amount of snow in their backyard.

I'm sure some select stuff will be ready this week.


----------



## skorum03

I'm thinking mid next week for clean up starts at SOME properties, been surprised that my phone hasn't really been ringing since it got nice out yet.... 

Should I get nervous now...?

Jk. I'll be nervous if I say the same thing in two weeks.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I can hear someone doing a clean up close by


----------



## BossPlow614

For some reason I'm thinking this thread wont exactly die out over the summer like it did last year.


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1799251 said:


> For some reason I'm thinking this thread wont exactly die out over the summer like it did last year.


We better keep on it and keep our lead!


----------



## OC&D

BossPlow614;1799251 said:


> For some reason I'm thinking this thread wont exactly die out over the summer like it did last year.


I'd be surprised if it didn't. Once SSS and you lawn guys get back into the groove I'm sure you'll be plenty busy enough to forget about this place.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Wow!!!!

Can't believe the number of lawn donkeys out fliering... And those flyers are blowing everywhere. Haha.


----------



## qualitycut

Well phones finally been ringing none stop for landscape work today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1799271 said:


> Well phones finally been ringing none stop for landscape work today.


Do you go to Lakeville for landscaping?


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1799272 said:


> Do you go to Lakeville for landscaping?


I do occasionally. Did a few down there last year.


----------



## andersman02

Anyone do low voltage and know if we need a license for it? I've done a few but recently found out we may need one....

What parts of the install need to be done with a license? hooking up to the transformer?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1799275 said:


> I do occasionally. Did a few down there last year.


I have a job down there if you want it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

andersman02;1799276 said:


> Anyone do low voltage and know if we need a license for it? I've done a few but recently found out we may need one....
> 
> What parts of the install need to be done with a license? hooking up to the transformer?


As far as I know you do need to be licensed.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1799281 said:


> I have a job down there if you want it.


Its about 20 yards of mulch installed.


----------



## Greenery

andersman02;1799276 said:


> Anyone do low voltage and know if we need a license for it? I've done a few but recently found out we may need one....
> 
> What parts of the install need to be done with a license? hooking up to the transformer?


I don't know exactly but If I remember correctly there were some recent changes in requirements.

I feel it would be worth checking into if you plan on doing much of it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

andersman02;1799276 said:


> Anyone do low voltage and know if we need a license for it? I've done a few but recently found out we may need one....
> 
> What parts of the install need to be done with a license? hooking up to the transformer?


I dabble in enough irrigation to know you're supposed to have one. For lighting or pet fencing, the same.

I believe you are also supposed to work under someone that already has one for a year or so.

Djagusch may or may not know more.

I would also suspect the MN Dept. Of Labor and Industry, either their website or a phone call would get the answers straight from the ones who will enforce.

Which reminds me. I still need to pay the fert and herbicide fees.


----------



## cbservicesllc

andersman02;1799276 said:


> Anyone do low voltage and know if we need a license for it? I've done a few but recently found out we may need one....
> 
> What parts of the install need to be done with a license? hooking up to the transformer?


Yes, power limited technician... all the guys that got grandfathered in had it easy about 10 years ago... now it's a PITA... even the tech's at MTI say it's a complete joke and the state has really made it unattainable unless you work for an electrician...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

andersman02;1799276 said:


> Anyone do low voltage and know if we need a license for it? I've done a few but recently found out we may need one....
> 
> What parts of the install need to be done with a license? hooking up to the transformer?


http://mn.gov/elicense/licenses/licensedetail.jsp?URI=tcm:29-3145&CT_URI=tcm:27-117-32

Sorry... On mobile, will have to copy over.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Also... my snow piles in my yard still... I'm thinking end of next week...

Front, almost full sun all day, half my snow goes here...









Half shade, city plow windrow mostly...


----------



## andersman02

Wow thanks for all the info.

Looks like I may just sub this stuff to a close company, sounds like a complete PITA


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1799283 said:


> Its about 20 yards of mulch installed.


That's a nice easy job. Why don't you want to do it?


----------



## andersman02

cbservicesllc;1799297 said:


> Also... my snow piles in my yard still... I'm thinking end of next week...
> 
> Front, almost full sun all day, half my snow goes here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Half shade, city plow windrow mostly...


Same at my place, all the snow goes to one spot, still quite a pile


----------



## andersman02

Also found this earlier while looking up about licensing, seems its a different license? At the bottom

http://www.mnla.biz/article.asp?paper=3&cat=5&article=5


----------



## andersman02

Says an appropriate alternative is to sub this to a licensed tech (derp) or have a licensed electrician supervise. Wonder if I could lay out everything, and have a licensed electrician go over before hooking up to the transformer and transformer to the outlet?

Might have to call


----------



## SSS Inc.

You guys playing at home will never guess who is in the lead on those two auctions. :laughing: I feel like emailing them and seeing if the bidding stops.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1799307 said:


> You guys playing at home will never guess who is in the lead on those two auctions. :laughing: I feel like emailing them and seeing if the bidding stops.


I double dare you to.

You should share there bidding numbers that you know of


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1799309 said:


> I double dare you to.
> 
> You should share there bidding numbers that you know of


That's the beauty of it , they have unlimited bidder numbers. 8973


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1799312 said:


> That's the beauty of it , they have unlimited bidder numbers. 8973


I'm sure they do. Pure BS


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1799300 said:


> That's a nice easy job. Why don't you want to do it?


No interest in anything but weed control.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1799307 said:


> You guys playing at home will never guess who is in the lead on those two auctions. :laughing: I feel like emailing them and seeing if the bidding stops.


Hahahahah. Do it!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

here's an auction that SSS shows their bid. notice how many times they bid and stopped now that it high

http://k-bid.com/auction/34/item/19


----------



## jimslawnsnow

and another. I cant believe this isn't fraud

http://k-bid.com/auction/150/item/1?offset=1


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1799318 said:


> here's an auction that SSS shows their bid. notice how many times they bid and stopped now that it high
> 
> http://k-bid.com/auction/34/item/19


I didn't even see that item. Now I have to check all of them. I noticed a sweeper and a truck(truck is not listed with the other stuff). I was interested in the sweeper until I saw it.

Edit: I see you found the truck.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS, you AT that auction that Jim pulled up??

or is anyone here bidding on the walkbehind power sweeper?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

what does the ^ mean by some numbers? I see its next to all the 8973. plus many more in other auctions. and multiple times to the same number in each auction


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1799321 said:


> SSS, you AT that auction that Jim pulled up??
> 
> or is anyone here bidding on the walkbehind power sweeper?


I think its online only, most of thiers are.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1799323 said:


> I think its online only, most of thiers are.


I'm mixed up on my days.

I was thinking it was Monday and he was there for the inspection.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1799324 said:


> I'm mixed up on my days.
> 
> I was thinking it was Monday and he was there for the inspection.


I hear Ya!..


----------



## SnowGuy73

Anyone here do garden maintenance?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1799324 said:


> I'm mixed up on my days.
> 
> I was thinking it was Monday and he was there for the inspection.


I was there yesterday and did briefly look at it. A quick glance and it didn't look all beat up but that wasn't why I was there.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1799322 said:


> what does the ^ mean by some numbers? I see its next to all the 8973. plus many more in other auctions. and multiple times to the same number in each auction


I was wondering the same thing, maybe it references a max bid that was higher than whoever else bid. K-bid just changed their website in the past couple days and I saw that was new on there.

Edit, That is what it is. So if I bid and your max is higher you will continue to have the lead but your high bid will have ^ next to it.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1799326 said:


> Anyone here do garden maintenance?


What you mean exactly?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1799329 said:


> What you mean exactly?


Weeding....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1799322 said:


> what does the ^ mean by some numbers? I see its next to all the 8973. plus many more in other auctions. and multiple times to the same number in each auction


I THINK the ^ means that the bid had previously been placed with a max bid, bid.

The broom that's on there, some of the bids have the ^ next to the number, but the bid is less than the allowed increment.

For the sweeper, the bid increment is $50.

The bids that have less than a $50 raise, have the ^ next to them.

Say a guy bids $800, but has a max bid of $875.

Next guy bids $850.

The bid goes to $875, even though the bid increment was less than $50, and the ^ appears.

Either that, or it was a previous entered max bid.

I just bid on the Lesco Stainless Spreader, and the bidder number has the ^ next to it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1799329 said:


> What you mean exactly?


I have a rock install for you in Chanhassen too, if your interested.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Whew... glad I looked. Forgot about the 10% buyer's premium (13% for credit card).

Plus sales tax.

My $1000 broom would have gone to about $1300.

Don't need one that much.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1799334 said:


> Whew... glad I looked. Forgot about the 10% buyer's premium (13% for credit card).
> 
> Plus sales tax.
> 
> My $1000 broom would have gone to about $1300.
> 
> Don't need one that much.


Thats how I felt yesterday after looking at that sweeper. I had been playing around with the bids just to see where everyones max was at the moment. Went to actually look at it yesterday and it was not as advertised. Apparently it had never been washed, everything was getting rusty. Not what a 500 hour Tennant sweeper should be. Luckily not five minutes after my conversation with k-bid guy onsite I was outbid. Thanks. :waving:


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1799319 said:


> and another. I cant believe this isn't fraud
> 
> http://k-bid.com/auction/150/item/1?offset=1


Wow... totally lame...


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1799339 said:


> Wow... totally lame...


There are two minutes to go in that sweeper and someone is bidding. If he goas long enough the K-bid guy said the customer had a reserve of 13K so you can see if they stop at that. Its at 10k now. That guy a couple years ago tried to tell me they have no choice but to bid it up to the reserve. Yeah if they want to guarantee their 13%. I don't care I still don't want to be bid up by the auction co. In a "normal" auction the seller might decide to sell at a lower price. They are currently baiting a guy to get up to that mark. I hope he doesn't bite. If he is second place he will get a call tomorrow asking if he wants it.

***He didtn't bite. He will be called tomorrow and I hope he thinks exactly what I did a couple years ago.


----------



## unit28

hmmmm......











CURRENTLY THE EC MODEL RUN WHICH HOLDS THE UPPER RIDGE STRONGER 
ACROSS THE SE COAST...AND HAS BEEN CONSISTENTLY MOVING THE FRONTAL 
BOUNDARY FURTHER TO THE NW. THIS SCENARIO WILL PRODUCE MORE 
UNSETTLED WEATHER AND HIGHER QPF AMTS FOR THE UPPER MIDWEST.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Well everything winter is stored, work on summer time prep tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

My beer fridge went out... If anyone knows of a refrigerator for sale or free.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1799357 said:


> My beer fridge went out... If anyone knows of a refrigerator for sale or free.


I have one in my garage I MAY get rid of.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1799359 said:


> I have one in my garage I MAY get rid of.


That where this one is.... Took a crap on me today!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Meteogram has 4" for Saturday.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1799360 said:


> That where this one is.... Took a crap on me today!


Uh OH. Your mountains aren't blue anymore! You better drink it all before it gets warm.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1799361 said:


> Meteogram has 5.5" for Saturday.


Why did you have to tell everyone that. Couple what Unit just posted with that snow graphic from the euro I posted yesterday and double NO!

Its not happening though.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1799363 said:


> Uh OH. Your mountains aren't blue anymore! You better drink it all before it gets warm.


I know, this sucks!


----------



## unit28

The ec really starts dropping temps 6pm Saturday in the 850 deformation zone..

Yep.....

http://www.met.sjsu.edu/weather/models/ecmwf-00/ec_850tmpc-ani.html


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1799365 said:


> Why did you have to tell everyone that. Couple what Unit just posted with that snow graphic from the euro I posted yesterday and double NO!
> 
> Its not happening though.


Winter is over.

Were good!


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1799347 said:


> hmmmm......
> 
> CURRENTLY THE EC MODEL RUN WHICH HOLDS THE UPPER RIDGE STRONGER
> ACROSS THE SE COAST...AND HAS BEEN CONSISTENTLY MOVING THE FRONTAL
> BOUNDARY FURTHER TO THE NW. THIS SCENARIO WILL PRODUCE MORE
> UNSETTLED WEATHER AND HIGHER QPF AMTS FOR THE UPPER MIDWEST.


Oh no.........


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone on here every put that glossy sealer on a paver patio? Is it hard to do? How much does a guy charge?


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1799372 said:


> The ec really starts dropping temps 6pm Saturday in the 850 deformation zone..
> 
> Yep.....
> 
> http://www.met.sjsu.edu/weather/models/ecmwf-00/ec_850tmpc-ani.html


You worry too much.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1799375 said:


> Anyone on here every put that glossy sealer on a paver patio? Is it hard to do? How much does a guy charge?


Yes, no, materials times three!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Unless something REALLY changes, I don't see it happening either.

Lows are 40, highs in the 60's.

Even the Meteogram is 4" of snow over 6 hours from roughly 7 am to 1 pm.

The radiant heat from the sun and warmer ground would melt that.

HOWEVER!!!!! I would be 4" closer to my $4,500.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1799334 said:


> Whew... glad I looked. Forgot about the 10% buyer's premium (13% for credit card).
> 
> Plus sales tax.
> 
> My $1000 broom would have gone to about $1300.
> 
> Don't need one that much.


that's what stinks about on line auctions for the buyer. as the seller theres really no fees to pay as they add it to the buyer pretty much


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1799375 said:


> Anyone on here every put that glossy sealer on a paver patio? Is it hard to do? How much does a guy charge?


Not hard. Make sure you find a stretch for 2 dry days. Clean one day with paver cleaner, seal the next, everyone stay off for 24 hours. Direct costs + overhead + profit = selling price.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1799386 said:


> Not hard. Make sure you find a stretch for 2 dry days. Clean one day with paver cleaner, seal the next, everyone stay off for 24 hours. Direct costs + overhead + profit = selling price.


I know the equation on figuring out profit , you don't always need to get so technical I was just wondering if there is a sq ft price someone used. It already has had the sealer done once before so not sure if I can put it over the existing or not. Also read you should do 2 coats


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1799378 said:


> Unless something REALLY changes, I don't see it happening either.
> 
> Lows are 40, highs in the 60's.
> 
> Even the Meteogram is 4" of snow over 6 hours from roughly 7 am to 1 pm.
> 
> The radiant heat from the sun and warmer ground would melt that.
> 
> HOWEVER!!!!! I would be 4" closer to my $4,500.


NWS should also post 20% chnc Sunday night now.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1799357 said:


> My beer fridge went out... If anyone knows of a refrigerator for sale or free.


On my way to drink the beer!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1799388 said:


> NWS should also post 20% chnc Sunday night now.


Why???

Just because this........










Is at 7 pm as the sun is going down and the temps are in the upper 20's Sunday night into Monday??

And if everyone remembers last year?? 8 out of the last 11 Mondays in the snow season (including the last one in May) were plowable snowfalls???

*****edit... I see that for Minneapolis, they already have a 30% chance for rain on Sunday night, even though they have a forecasted temp of 29.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1799378 said:


> HOWEVER!!!!! I would be 4" closer to my $4,500.


Or......you would be 4" closer to another Dented truck, 6 complaints, and a 42 hour marathon run with about five mirages where you think you can see the end but it never comes.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1799395 said:


> Or......you would be 4" closer to another Dented truck, 6 complaints, and a 42 hour marathon run with about five mirages where you think you can see the end but it never comes.


Not if it would fall during the day. It would just melt on the blacktop.

Even 4" overnight would just about be melted down by morning after this week.

Best I've been able to come up with around here is 69.5" for this year.

I don't think we're going to get another 11" to get to my total of 80".


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1799398 said:


> Not if it would fall during the day. It would just melt on the blacktop.
> 
> Even 4" overnight would just about be melted down by morning after this week.
> 
> Best I've been able to come up with around here is 69.5" for this year.
> 
> I don't think we're going to get another 11" to get to my total of 80".


Ahh. I never thought of that. Well for your sake I hope we get a bunch of snow that only sticks to the ruler.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Wild tie it up!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1799389 said:


> On my way to drink the beer!


Its already gone..... I sent out an "all call" when it happened!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1799395 said:


> Or......you would be 4" closer to another Dented truck, 6 complaints, and a 42 hour marathon run with about five mirages where you think you can see the end but it never comes.


Jerk!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1799399 said:


> Ahh. I never thought of that. Well for your sake I hope we get a bunch of snow that only sticks to the ruler.


Plus I don't want to start work in two weeks.

I'd rather wait until May 1.

If I could get 3" of snow every 5 days, for 3 weeks, with temps in the 40's so it wouldn't melt off the grass so quickly, that would be my ideal situation right now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Lunar eclipse next Monday night/Tuesday morning.


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;1799401 said:


> Wild tie it up!!!!!


I can't believe they did it! I thought after Suter's penalty that was all she wrote. They are playing so well lately!


----------



## Ranger620

Camden drove by the old pine edge on the way out of town saw a white chev sitting in front. looked to have a plow mount on so I waved to the empty truck if it was you the truck was suppose to pass it on


----------



## Ranger620

Phoneix lost and we got 1 point so that should secure the top wild card spot


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1799407 said:


> Plus I don't want to start work in two weeks.
> 
> I'd rather wait until May 1.
> 
> If I could get 3" of snow every 5 days, for 3 weeks, with temps in the 40's so it wouldn't melt off the grass so quickly, that would be my ideal situation right now.


I'm not mentally ready to start. I like a "little" down time between seasons and I know come July I will be wishing it was November.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1799399 said:


> Ahh. I never thought of that. Well for your sake I hope we get a bunch of snow that only sticks to the ruler.


Ha, good idea!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1799404 said:


> Its already gone..... I sent out an "all call" when it happened!


Jerk!!!!! Where is the mutual aid!


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1799410 said:


> Camden drove by the old pine edge on the way out of town saw a white chev sitting in front. looked to have a plow mount on so I waved to the empty truck if it was you the truck was suppose to pass it on


I think he has a dodge.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1799416 said:


> I think he has a dodge.


I think you are correct. Now there is a Chevy out there wondering who was waving at them.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1799415 said:


> Jerk!!!!! Where is the mutual aid!


Sorry, didn't make it past two alarms.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1799418 said:


> Sorry, didn't make it past two alarms.


You should have kept more beer in your fridge!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1799420 said:


> You should have kept more beer in your fridge!


Its only Tuesday! If this were Thursday or Friday it'd have been at least a four alarmer.


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;1799416 said:


> I think he has a dodge.


well I tried.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1799421 said:


> Its only Tuesday! If this were Thursday or Friday it'd have been at least a four alarmer.


I think you need about a 40 alarm to reach me.


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;1799410 said:


> Camden drove by the old pine edge on the way out of town saw a white chev sitting in front. looked to have a plow mount on so I waved to the empty truck if it was you the truck was suppose to pass it on


That's my building! You drove right by when I was inside.

I still have all my plows hooked up except the one on my GMC so that's probably the truck you saw.


----------



## Camden

Green Grass;1799416 said:


> I think he has a dodge.





SSS Inc.;1799417 said:


> I think you are correct. Now there is a Chevy out there wondering who was waving at them.


I'm not proud of it but I am the owner of 2 GM vehicles. It's not a subject I'm comfortable talking about.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1799427 said:


> I'm not proud of it but I am the owner of 2 GM vehicles. It's not a subject I'm comfortable talking about.


I could have sworn you had a Dodge. Did you ever?


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;1799427 said:


> I'm not proud of it but I am the owner of 2 GM vehicles. It's not a subject I'm comfortable talking about.


I am sorry to hear that I don't know if we can still be friends.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1799428 said:


> I could have sworn you had a Dodge. Did you ever?


Oh for sure. I'm a big time Dodge guy. My daily driver is a 3/4 ton quad cab with a Hemi.



Green Grass;1799430 said:


> I am sorry to hear that I don't know if we can still be friends.


LOL - I will say this about my GM vehicles...they are more comfortable to drive then my other trucks. I've always like their interiors.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1799423 said:


> I think you need about a 40 alarm to reach me.


Haha. You're in tanker group 47!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1799432 said:


> Oh for sure. I'm a big time Dodge guy. My daily driver is a 3/4 ton quad cab with a Hemi.


Ok. That's what I thought. There is no shame in owning a GM.


----------



## andersman02

Camden;1799432 said:


> Oh for sure. I'm a big time Dodge guy. My daily driver is a 3/4 ton quad cab with a Hemi.
> 
> LOL - I will say this about my GM vehicles...they are more comfortable to drive then my other trucks. I've always like their interiors.


I agree with this, we have an older 2500. Much nicer ride then the Ford's


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;1799432 said:


> Oh for sure. I'm a big time Dodge guy. My daily driver is a 3/4 ton quad cab with a Hemi.
> 
> LOL - I will say this about my GM vehicles...they are more comfortable to drive then my other trucks. I've always like their interiors.


Time for you to drive a new Ram. Those GM have nice interiors but they rattle like snowguy's


----------



## ryde307

With all of the talk about Kbid. I know a fair amount about how it works and some of the behind the scenes.
With the fees a the buyer has a premier as does the seller. Typically 10-20% Most of the auctions are private companies hosting on Kbids site. Kbid gets a % and the rest of the fee goes to the company listing the stuff.
Kbid does not have a reserve like Ebay. They state they do not allow reserves but do it. Or at least some of the companies hosting on there do. It is simply done by a fake # bidding to the set reserve $. If it bids past then it sells.
We have sold alot of stuff through Kbid. There are deals but always inspect what you are buying. I know alot of people who have been burned.


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1799437 said:


> With all of the talk about Kbid. I know a fair amount about how it works and some of the behind the scenes.
> With the fees a the buyer has a premier as does the seller. Typically 10-20% Most of the auctions are private companies hosting on Kbids site. Kbid gets a % and the rest of the fee goes to the company listing the stuff.
> Kbid does not have a reserve like Ebay. They state they do not allow reserves but do it. Or at least some of the companies hosting on there do. It is simply done by a fake # bidding to the set reserve $. If it bids past then it sells.
> We have sold alot of stuff through Kbid. There are deals but always inspect what you are buying. I know alot of people who have been burned.


Thankfully i have never been burned but I am always cautious when bidding on there. I think their way of boosting the bids is downright criminal. It must be legal but if they plastered that on their website they wouldn't be around long. I am WAY more interested in bidding at a ritchie brothers or some of the locals.

I know nothing about lawn equipment but that Billy Goat leaf thing tonight would have gone for $700 had Kbid not bid it up to $1200 or whatever. Whoever bought it has no idea. All I know is that I love when an item doesn't sell because they bid one too many times.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1799413 said:


> I'm not mentally ready to start. I like a "little" down time between seasons and I know come July I will be wishing it was November.


Haha I was just thinking that today


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;1799439 said:


> Thankfully i have never been burned but I am always cautious when bidding on there. I think their way of boosting the bids is downright criminal. It must be legal but if they plastered that on their website they wouldn't be around long. I am WAY more interested in bidding at a ritchie brothers or some of the locals.
> 
> I know nothing about lawn equipment but that Billy Goat leaf thing tonight would have gone for $700 had Kbid not bid it up to $1200 or whatever. Whoever bought it has no idea. All I know is that I love when an item doesn't sell because they bid one too many times.


I would agree with everything you said.
I didn't know they had a new website till just now. I see it shows bidder history obviously now. Before you had to click a link and I don't think many did or knew about it. I have always been one to watch bidder numbers and see whats happening.
I do not know anyone at Kbid or much about there specific inhouse team and auctions. 
I do have experience buying and selling with a 3rd party seller so I know more about how that whole process works.


----------



## Polarismalibu

My voice is almost gone from being at the wild game tonight. Awesome win for them!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

32°F

Calm

Dark


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

10 degrees warmer downtown than when I left home.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Meteogram down to 1/4". Need 40 of those before summer.


----------



## SnowGuy73

35° overcast calm. 

06:15


----------



## SnowGuy73

According to "experts", gas prices should remain the same as now through summer...


So expect gas to go up!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Red flag warning to the south and west today!!!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1799459 said:


> According to "experts", gas prices should remain the same as now through summer...
> 
> So expect gas to go up!


Wait you mean they won't keep the surplus!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1799461 said:


> Wait you mean they won't keep the surplus!


Haha, oh no!

Last year when they said it'd stay level it jumped to $4 a gallon less than a month later!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1799439 said:


> Thankfully i have never been burned but I am always cautious when bidding on there. I think their way of boosting the bids is downright criminal. It must be legal but if they plastered that on their website they wouldn't be around long. I am WAY more interested in bidding at a ritchie brothers or some of the locals.
> 
> I know nothing about lawn equipment but that Billy Goat leaf thing tonight would have gone for $700 had Kbid not bid it up to $1200 or whatever. Whoever bought it has no idea. All I know is that I love when an item doesn't sell because they bid one too many times.


If I remember right they are 3-3500 new.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1799460 said:


> Red flag warning to the south and west today!!!


Yup. About crapped my self when I woke up from dream that it was going to snow and saw all the warning triangles on my phone.

Hopefully after today we will switched to spring summer mode


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1799467 said:


> Yup. About crapped my self when I woke up from dream that it was going to snow and saw all the warning triangles on my phone.
> 
> Hopefully after today we will switched to spring summer mode


We are there, winter is over.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I see JohnDee has packed it in.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1799469 said:


> I see JohnDee has packed it in.


Ya, someone posted last week I think, that it was his last update.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

You guys want a poor gm ride. Get a traverse. They gave us a loaner while accessories are getting put on the truck. I can barely make it 10 minutes before my back kills. Then about 5 minutes after that my butt goes numb. Damn seats are way to hard. Then you almost have to lay in the seats because the head rest is so far forward you have to look down. Other than that it drives great. A few other dumb things. I'd never own one unless they change a lot


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1799471 said:


> You guys want a poor gm ride. Get a traverse. They gave us a loaner while accessories are getting put on the truck. I can barely make it 10 minutes before my back kills. Then about 5 minutes after that my butt goes numb. Damn seats are way to hard. Then you almost have to lay in the seats because the head rest is so far forward you have to look down. Other than that it drives great. A few other dumb things. I'd never own one unless they change a lot


Don't do a leveling kit in your truck if you want to keep the ride you have now. I leveled mine out, looks 100% better but rides like a damn lumber wagon!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1799473 said:


> Don't do a leveling kit in your truck if you want to keep the ride you have now. I leveled mine out, looks 100% better but rides like a damn lumber wagon!


The 1 ton dodge I test drove seamed to ride better. Its not bad. Better than my 06 dodge and dads 11 dodge and better than his 01 Chevy. My ford I traded was real good and my 97 dump is real good too.

Whats your suspension on your front? Its really different on mine than any of their competititors


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1799474 said:


> The 1 ton dodge I test drove seamed to ride better. Its not bad. Better than my 06 dodge and dads 11 dodge and better than his 01 Chevy. My ford I traded was real good and my 97 dump is real good too.
> 
> Whats your suspension on your front? Its really different on mine than any of their competititors


Mine is all factory torsion bars. The leveling kit is just bigger torsion keys and shock extensions.


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;1799443 said:


> My voice is almost gone from being at the wild game tonight. Awesome win for them!


The place went nuts when Suter tied it. If they end up avoiding St Louis in round 1 the wife and I are going to head down for their playoff games. I don't want to go if they play the Blues because I don't want to see them get killed.


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1799331 said:


> Weeding....


Only with a bottle of round up



SnowGuy73;1799459 said:


> According to "experts", gas prices should remain the same as now through summer...
> 
> So expect gas to go up!


That will change...



Camden;1799477 said:


> The place went nuts when Suter tied it. If they end up avoiding St Louis in round 1 the wife and I are going to head down for their playoff games. I don't want to go if they play the Blues because I don't want to see them get killed.


If they keep playing the way they're playing, I don't really care who we play. Although I agree with you, if I had to pick whom to play, it wouldn't be the Blues


----------



## SnoFarmer

A couple of am sprinkles.

Clouds look to be breaking up.

temp 37 the weatherguesser is calling for 60 

winds out of the S. at 5 to 10



mud and frost heaves....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1799476 said:


> Mine is all factory torsion bars. The leveling kit is just bigger torsion keys and shock extensions.


Thats what mine is. Surprised they went with that. Dodge I believe on 1 ton have coils on all 4 wheels


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1799486 said:


> Thats what mine is. Surprised they went with that. Dodge I believe on 1 ton have coils on all 4 wheels


Been that way as long asi can remember. I think the 2015 are different though but I'm not sure.


----------



## Greenery

Does anyone have a hitch carrier for a PG for sale?


----------



## SnowGuy73

I was right with my Wednesday prediction...


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1799500 said:


> I was right with my Wednesday prediction...


You have decals on your truck?


----------



## Camden

skorum03;1799479 said:


> If they keep playing the way they're playing, I don't really care who we play. Although I agree with you, if I had to pick whom to play, it wouldn't be the Blues


Bryzgalov has a history of getting hot and it could be our time. Remember a couple years ago when the Kings entered the playoffs as the 8th seed and Jonathon Quick caught fire? They took home the Cup!

It's going to happen to us!


----------



## skorum03

Camden;1799503 said:


> Bryzgalov has a history of getting hot and it could be our time. Remember a couple years ago when the Kings entered the playoffs as the 8th seed and Jonathon Quick caught fire? They took home the Cup!
> 
> It's going to happen to us!


Oh yeah, I remember.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1799502 said:


> You have decals on your truck?


Work truck, yes.


----------



## OC&D

Camden;1799503 said:


> Bryzgalov has a history of getting hot and it could be our time. Remember a couple years ago when the Kings entered the playoffs as the 8th seed and Jonathon Quick caught fire? They took home the Cup!
> 
> It's going to happen to us!


I can only hope. That was a fantastic game last night! Now if the Gophers can kick ND to the curb tomorrow night it will be a good week for MN hockey!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Winter is over. The city is grading my road today.


----------



## ryde307

Does anyone have a need for a Cat 301.8 Excavator? Figured I would offer it here first. Listing for $10,500 would sell for $9500 here.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1799507 said:


> Work truck, yes.


What color? There was a white truck with green decals out of Burnsville bidding a place in eagen today when I was there that kinda looked like you


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

There are no "." in front of those numbers.

So you're telling me there's a chance???? YYyeeeaaahhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1799518 said:


> What color? There was a white truck with green decals out of Burnsville bidding a place in Burnsville today when I was there that kinda looked like you


White, been and blue decals. I was in Burnsville this morning but no bidding, just Starbucks and menards.


----------



## Camden

OC&D;1799508 said:


> I can only hope. That was a fantastic game last night! Now if the Gophers can kick ND to the curb tomorrow night it will be a good week for MN hockey!


What's your gut feeling about the UMN-UND game? I feel like MN has to strike first or else they're in trouble. They just haven't played well from behind all season (not that it's happened a lot). Can't wait to watch!


----------



## SnoFarmer

But I didn't hear Camden singing?



LwnmwrMan22;1799511 said:


> Winter is over.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1799519 said:


> There are no "." in front of those numbers.
> 
> So you're telling me there's a chance???? YYyeeeaaahhhhhh!!!!!


Uhhhh... what??


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1799500 said:


> I was right with my Wednesday prediction...


Havent seen anybody out around here yet... at least I dont feel behind...


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1799535 said:


> Havent seen anybody out around here yet... at least I dont feel behind...


I still have snow on the north side of my house, it'll be next week for sure.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Funny little note


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1799534 said:


> Uhhhh... what??


Chance I'll get my 10".


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1799537 said:


> Funny little note


All I got for a note today was a potential customer that says they can get their 13,000 sq ft property treated for $160 less per season........

Go ahead!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1799553 said:


> All I got for a note today was a potential customer that says they can get their 13,000 sq ft property treated for $160 less per season........
> 
> Go ahead!


Yikes!!! True brown is my guess


----------



## Camden

SnoFarmer;1799526 said:


> But I didn't hear Camden singing?


I'm not a very good weather predictor like some of the other folks in this thread. All but one of my trucks remain ready to go if the weather would suddenly change.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1799562 said:


> I'm not a very good weather predictor like some of the other folks in this thread. All but one of my trucks remain ready to go if the weather would suddenly change.


Same here. Until I hook the mowing trailers up, the plows are all on all the other trucks but the one I am running around in.


----------



## BossPlow614

Has anyone dealt with Ferrandino & Son for property maintenance? Some say that "nationals" are nothing but trouble others say there's no issues as long as all protocol is followed, things go good.


----------



## Camden

BossPlow614;1799569 said:


> Has anyone dealt with Ferrandino & Son for property maintenance? Some say that "nationals" are nothing but trouble others say there's no issues as long as all protocol is followed, things go good.


There's a thread right now on the main page about them. They are notorious for not paying. In fact, I'd go as far to say that they're the worst I've seen. But do I have personal experience with them? No I don't.

Do a Google search and you'll get your answers.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1799569 said:


> Has anyone dealt with Ferrandino & Son for property maintenance? Some say that "nationals" are nothing but trouble others say there's no issues as long as all protocol is followed, things go good.


We just discussed this in here the other day about the kerasotes you were talking about.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I wouldn't sub work from anyone I couldn't drive to their office.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So far I've been getting 10-20% price increases on my monthly accounts. I must be too cheap.


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1799573 said:


> We just discussed this in here the other day about the kerasotes you were talking about.


Kerasotes?

I saw a couple threads about on plow & lawnsite. Wanted to see if anyone within our area had experience.

Lmn brings up a great point.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1799575 said:


> So far I've been getting 10-20% price increases on my monthly accounts. I must be too cheap.


I;ve been sending all of my bids out. sure would be nice to get one or two of these as a little monthly income through the year. Have 3 "bigger" ones I'm waiting to hear on


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1799578 said:


> Kerasotes?
> 
> I saw a couple threads about on plow & lawnsite. Wanted to see if anyone within our area had experience.
> 
> Lmn brings up a great point.


Wernt you the one who was asking about the kerasotes movie theatre that switched companies?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

And good luck starting next week. Every day has a chance of rain/snow.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1799581 said:


> And good luck starting next week. Every day has a chance of rain/snow.


kstp says otherwise... so far


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS..... You sweep downtown? Or anyone else?


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1799580 said:


> Wernt you the one who was asking about the kerasotes movie theatre that switched companies?


It was the AMC Showplace that I had talked about back in Dec/Jan.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1799581 said:


> And good luck starting next week. Every day has a chance of rain/snow.


NWS has it for Forest Lake. We are probably on the northern fringes.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1799583 said:


> SSS..... You sweep downtown? Or anyone else?


Is it a big job or at least more than one location? I go as far as Ramsey but I could easily dip into downtown Mpls if it's worth it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1799557 said:


> Yikes!!! True brown is my guess


My guess is a smaller operation that does know their numbers.

Looking at his lawn it looks like he's been paying $28 an application for a while.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1799589 said:


> My guess is a smaller operation that does know their numbers.
> 
> Looking at his lawn it looks like he's been paying $28 an application for a while.


Who the hell gets out of bed for that price!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1799535 said:


> Havent seen anybody out around here yet... at least I dont feel behind...


I'm planning on Monday


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1799583 said:


> SSS..... You sweep downtown? Or anyone else?


We do if its big enough to be worth our while. What do you have? Most downtown isn't worth the time or hasn't been swept in 50 years.


----------



## unit28

Polarismalibu;1799593 said:


> I'm planning on Monday


me too....but


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1799575 said:


> So far I've been getting 10-20% price increases on my monthly accounts. I must be too cheap.


I suppose that's a good thing... the increase that is...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1799590 said:


> Who the hell gets out of bed for that price!!!


Someone, apparently.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1799594 said:


> We do if its big enough to be worth our while. What do you have? Most downtown isn't worth the time or hasn't been swept in 50 years.


Camden / SSS..... These two properties wouldn't be worth the time unless you were already there.

Two properties on Washington, basically curb lines. One has an alley that should be swept.

I don't have the job, was going to find someone to do it, get a price and approach the properties. Word is rental market is getting saturated in the Warehouse district, so these properties are doing what they can to stand apart.

Figured if someone was down there and could tack it on, it would work.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1799581 said:


> And good luck starting next week. Every day has a chance of rain/snow.


....sigh...


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1799598 said:


> Someone, apparently.


Not this guy!


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;1799590 said:


> Who the hell gets out of bed for that price!!!


Any idea what's up at the old gm dealer in Waconia? I see some new dodge's setting there. Just curious.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1799593 said:


> I'm planning on Monday


I think Wednesday is the soonest I'm getting on any of my properties...


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1799601 said:


> Camden / SSS..... These two properties wouldn't be worth the time unless you were already there.
> 
> Two properties on Washington, basically curb lines. One has an alley that should be swept.
> 
> I don't have the job, was going to find someone to do it, get a price and approach the properties. Word is rental market is getting saturated in the Warehouse district, so these properties are doing what they can to stand apart.
> 
> Figured if someone was down there and could tack it on, it would work.


Well thanks for the thought.  We will probably be down there at some point in the next few weeks but I'm not sure yet(still waiting to hear on a few things).


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1799584 said:


> It was the AMC Showplace that I had talked about back in Dec/Jan.


Yea that's what I meant, the inver grove one used to be a kerasotes but now is amc. But anyway I brought up that the one here also changed a few times and was called by fernadino and sons for a bid


----------



## qualitycut

I need the rest of the snow against the back of the house to melt so the yard dries up and don't need to keep wiping off the dogs damn feet everytime they come in


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Went to pick up my truck from having a bunch of accessories put on and found that they scratched the box to piss. Now I have to wait til they get it buffed out


----------



## qualitycut

This morning...


----------



## qualitycut

6pm. And that patio was here when I bought the house lol.


----------



## unit28

the rain snow mix line still looks where I posted my cut off map the otherday...


........ snow maybe mixed with rain

Monday
Mostly sunny. A chance of snow...possibly mixed with rain in the morning...


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1799606 said:


> I think Wednesday is the soonest I'm getting on any of my properties...


That is what I am thinking too, Wednesday at best. Pulling everything out tomorrow and putting plows away.

I am still hesitate with the plows being put away though, but do ya blame me with how it's been going so far!

Saw the first z of the season on a nice little 5x8 trailer today, was all ready to go with his ford ranger...even had a plow mount :laughing:


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1799605 said:


> Any idea what's up at the old gm dealer in Waconia? I see some new dodge's setting there. Just curious.


Was bought buy Bill Miller and he is going to start a micro brew high class bar thing there. The dodge dealer is keeping cars there because the city won't let them park in there field anymore with out paving it.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Commercials will still be the following week hopefully, still have a few that have 2' on the ground and 8' pilles


I have 5 bids this week for commercials, so I don't think they are to rushed to get started either.


----------



## BossPlow614

NorthernProServ;1799634 said:


> That is what I am thinking too, Wednesday at best. Pulling everything out tomorrow and putting plows away.
> 
> I am still hesitate with the plows being put away though, but do ya blame me with how it's been going so far!
> 
> Saw the first z of the season on a nice little 5x8 trailer today, was all ready to go with his ford ranger...even had a plow mount :laughing:


I understand that guys have to start somewhere but a ranger w/ plow mounts?


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1799637 said:


> I understand that guys have to start somewhere but a ranger w/ plow mounts?


I can see it if you were doing little driveways around Minneapolis and similar places. Lots of little jeeps running around my neighborhood. I bet its a fun little rig to use.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1799639 said:


> I can see it if you were doing little driveways around Minneapolis and similar places. Lots of little jeeps running around my neighborhood. I bet its a fun little rig to use.


Till there is a foot of wet heavy snow.


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;1799635 said:


> Was bought buy Bill Miller and he is going to start a micro brew high class bar thing there. The dodge dealer is keeping cars there because the city won't let them park in there field anymore with out paving it.


That should be pretty cool! Hopefully it's not another overpriced Lola's.


----------



## unit28

oh boy......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Anyone know the ground (soil) temps?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Going to pick up my pallets of pre-em tomorrow.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1799652 said:


> Anyone know the ground (soil) temps?


Should you fertilizer guy.


----------



## unit28

At 804 pm cdt...showers and isolated thunderstorms were located
along a line extending from 5 miles east of staples airport to 13
miles northwest of long prairie to 3 miles north of glacial lakes
state park. The showers and storms were moving east at 50 mph.

Winds up to 50 mph are possible with these showers. A 50 mph gust
was measured on i-94 near alexandria around 8 pm.

* locations in or near the path of include...
Glenwood.
Gilchrist.
Grove lake.
Long prairie airport.
Sauk centre airport.
Grey eagle.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1799654 said:


> Should you fertilizer guy.


I've been tied up with other crap today.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1799652 said:


> Anyone know the ground (soil) temps?


42degrees....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1799657 said:


> 42degrees....


I would think this is pretty close.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

What to do....what to doooooo..... Work on bids??? Or fill the wife's request to come to bed @ 8:30 after she got the kids to skeep early??



**** edit.... Probably just keep watching Naked and Afraid on Discovery and hang out here.


----------



## Camden

unit28;1799655 said:


> At 804 pm cdt...showers and isolated thunderstorms were located
> along a line extending from 5 miles east of staples airport to 13
> miles northwest of long prairie to 3 miles north of glacial lakes
> state park. The showers and storms were moving east at 50 mph.
> 
> Winds up to 50 mph are possible with these showers. A 50 mph gust
> was measured on i-94 near alexandria around 8 pm.
> 
> * locations in or near the path of include...
> Glenwood.
> Gilchrist.
> Grove lake.
> Long prairie airport.
> Sauk centre airport.
> Grey eagle.


Yikes, Long Prairie and Grey Eagle are just west of me.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1799625 said:


> 6pm. And that patio was here when I bought the house lol.


Sweet Pavers!!!



LwnmwrMan22;1799660 said:


> What to do....what to doooooo..... Work on bids??? Or fill the wife's request to come to bed @ 8:30 after she got the kids to skeep early??
> 
> **** edit.... Probably just keep watching Naked and Afraid on Discovery and hang out here.


Either that or go be naked and afraid somewhere else....


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1799660 said:


> What to do....what to doooooo..... Work on bids??? Or fill the wife's request to come to bed @ 8:30 after she got the kids to skeep early??
> 
> **** edit.... Probably just keep watching Naked and Afraid on Discovery and hang out here.


Where is here?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1799664 said:


> Where is here?


Plowsite, duh.


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1799664 said:


> Where is here?


His couch and being on plowsite


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1799666 said:


> His couch and being on plowsite


Correct-o-mundo.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone know what channel the Gopher's game is on??? Or did I already miss it?


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1799657 said:


> 42degrees....


Thank you sir.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1799668 said:


> Anyone know what channel the Gopher's game is on??? Or did I already miss it?


i thought it was tomorrow...?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1799670 said:


> i thought it was tomorrow...?


Jesus. Did it again.

It's Wednesday, isn't it?

Cripes. I'm going to bed.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1799668 said:


> Anyone know what channel the Gopher's game is on??? Or did I already miss it?


7:30 tomorrow on ESPN2. Game 1 is at 4:00 between Union and Boston College also on ESPN2.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1799675 said:


> 7:30 tomorrow on ESPN2. Game 1 is at 4:00 between Union and Boston College also on ESPN2.


Yeah, I knew it was 7:30. I also knew it was Wednesday as Thursday I need to take all my guys down to Uptown and clean some apartments.

Then for some reason, after watching Survivor with the family (Wednesday night show) I was flipping through the channels, and got it in my head it was Thursday night already.


----------



## DDB

TKLAWN;1799605 said:


> Any idea what's up at the old gm dealer in Waconia? I see some new dodge's setting there. Just curious.


I was wondering the same thing...


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1799673 said:


> Jesus. Did it again.
> 
> It's Wednesday, isn't it?
> 
> Cripes. I'm going to bed.


You had me scared that I missed it!


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1799634 said:


> That is what I am thinking too, Wednesday at best. Pulling everything out tomorrow and putting plows away.
> 
> I am still hesitate with the plows being put away though, but do ya blame me with how it's been going so far!
> 
> Saw the first z of the season on a nice little 5x8 trailer today, was all ready to go with his ford ranger...even had a plow mount :laughing:


Sure it wasn't a dodge dakota? I know know of one of those running around...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1799660 said:


> What to do....what to doooooo..... Work on bids??? Or fill the wife's request to come to bed @ 8:30 after she got the kids to skeep early??
> 
> **** edit.... Probably just keep watching Naked and Afraid on Discovery and hang out here.


Better get your butt in bed with your wife.... I can only dream of my wife asking me to come to bed with a toddler and infant going crazy... hahaha


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1799686 said:


> Better get your butt in bed with your wife.... I can only dream of my wife asking me to come to bed with a toddler and infant going crazy... hahaha


She said 8:30. 10 bucks says she was sleeping by 9:00.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1799687 said:


> She said 8:30. 10 bucks says she was sleeping by 9:00.


You mean 8:45!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1799687 said:


> She said 8:30. 10 bucks says she was sleeping by 9:00.





Green Grass;1799688 said:


> You mean 8:45!


Haha... alllllways...

Well... one truck down for emergency leaf spring repair for a week... plus I just bought two new exmark's today... guess it's gonna snow again...


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;1799686 said:


> Better get your butt in bed with your wife.... I can only dream of my wife asking me to come to bed with a toddler and infant going crazy... hahaha


Reason 10,954 why I am glad I do not have kids:laughing::laughing::laughing:, wife don't want to leave me alone, man has to sleep sometime


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1799691 said:


> Haha... alllllways...
> 
> Well... one truck down for emergency leaf spring repair for a week... plus I just bought two new exmark's today... guess it's gonna snow again...


Why is it down for a week? What mowers fid you end up getting?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1799700 said:


> Why is it down for a week? What mowers fid you end up getting?


Parts, time to do it, my mechanic buddy's availability... etc...

Ordered a 52 X-Series ZTR with bagger and a 52 S-Series Turf Tracer... Was going to get a Vantage, but just couldn't justify the cost...


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1799701 said:


> Parts, time to do it, my mechanic buddy's availability... etc...
> 
> Ordered a 52 X-Series ZTR with bagger and a 52 S-Series Turf Tracer... Was going to get a Vantage, but just couldn't justify the cost...


Nice! Im going to pick up a vantage after clean ups and get rid of my older 60" lazer

I had to replace my springs on my 03 last year. Not to bad if a project to do. I got my springs from tousley there cheap you say you found them online.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1799705 said:


> Nice! Im going to pick up a vantage after clean ups and get rid of my older 60" lazer
> 
> I had to replace my springs on my 03 last year. Not to bad if a project to do. I got my springs from tousley there cheap you say you found them online.


Interesting... maybe I'll go talk to my parts guy at Superior


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1799707 said:


> Interesting... maybe I'll go talk to my parts guy at Superior


Tosley sells online nationwide cheap. It's worth giving them a call

Plus they will have them in stock i bet


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1799701 said:


> Parts, time to do it, my mechanic buddy's availability... etc...
> 
> Ordered a * 52 X-Series ZTR with bagger *and a 52 S-Series Turf Tracer... Was going to get a Vantage, but just couldn't justify the cost...


Nice choice Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

54° cloudy calm
06:06


----------



## SnowGuy73

Barlow says 60% chance of storms on Saturday. No mention of snow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Red flag warning again today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Marler shows rain chance everyday now through Sunday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Kelsey is looking nice this morning, leather skirt!!


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1799721 said:


> Kelsey is looking nice this morning, leather skirt!!


She needed to step it up after the "Easter" dresses lately.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1799722 said:


> She needed to step it up after the "Easter" dresses lately.


Agreed!...


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1799721 said:


> Kelsey is looking nice this morning, leather skirt!!


Yeah baby!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1799676 said:


> Yeah, I knew it was 7:30. I also knew it was Wednesday as Thursday I need to take all my guys down to Uptown and clean some apartments.
> 
> Then for some reason, after watching Survivor with the family (Wednesday night show) I was flipping through the channels, and got it in my head it was Thursday night already.


Figured you would have been back here posting something 4-5 minutes after this post


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1799721 said:


> Kelsey is looking nice this morning, leather skirt!!


What's the chances she's commando?


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;1799733 said:


> What's the chances she's commando?


In reality or in your mind. Ha


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1799736 said:


> In reality or in your mind. Ha


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1799733 said:


> What's the chances she's commando?


Highly doubtful.


----------



## SnoFarmer

I saw that.
we still have 2'-3' on the ground.



SnowGuy73;1799718 said:


> Red flag warning again today.


Looks like a mix for next week,
I have no confidence in receiving anything plowabel.
The plows are off, sno-blower is in the shop shovels are piled up in the corner.

Just the counter-weight is left in the box and that's coming out soon.


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1799707 said:


> Interesting... maybe I'll go talk to my parts guy at Superior


CB I know you said you have a mechanic buddy but.. Ive had a few springs replace and found a purty good guy up 35w. This last November I had 2 fronts and one rear replaced in my 03 350. He put the extra heavy duty (3 spring) in the front and replaced the back one with stock. I think parts and labor I was into it for around $900-$1100. He got it done in one day. I thought it was a bargin. Not a hard job to do but for that price I didn't have to do it. R&R spring is who did it


----------



## Camden

SnowGuy73;1799721 said:


> Kelsey is looking nice this morning, leather skirt!!





TKLAWN;1799722 said:


> She needed to step it up after the "Easter" dresses lately.





SnowGuy73;1799723 said:


> Agreed!...





cbservicesllc;1799727 said:


> Yeah baby!





jimslawnsnow;1799733 said:


> What's the chances she's commando?


Is this the person you're talking about? If memory serves, she was dying to get her pic taken with me and I finally gave in after multiple requests.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Camden;1799755 said:


> Is this the person you're talking about? If memory serves, she was dying to get her pic taken with me and I finally gave in after multiple requests.


So are you the goofy looking guy on the right or left?


----------



## Camden

I'm the Iranian guy holding the beer


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's just so much fun popping on and off the Meteogram..... Frigging NAM.


----------



## OC&D

Camden;1799523 said:


> What's your gut feeling about the UMN-UND game? I feel like MN has to strike first or else they're in trouble. They just haven't played well from behind all season (not that it's happened a lot). Can't wait to watch!


I agree. They need to come out strong, score first and not look back. If they slack off, UND will take control.


----------



## qualitycut

Novak says enjoy the next 3 days arctic air returns


----------



## SnoFarmer

Monday, 
A chance of rain and snow showers. Mostly sunny, with a high near 38.

Monday Night
A slight chance of snow showers. Partly cloudy, with a low around 23


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1799756 said:


> So are you the goofy looking guy on the right or left?


Hahahahah!

Jerk!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1799757 said:


> I'm the Iranian guy holding the beer


Nice work.

How does she look in person? I used to think Leah on 5 was a hottie, then we met...... I'd still hit it, but not what I was expecting.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1799763 said:


> Novak says enjoy the next 3 days arctic air returns


What does he know......


----------



## unit28

Novackkk
Said it looked like it wasn't going to get cold couple days ago.

That's if I read it right on forecasters site


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I like these places in Uptown. Trendy, make me feel young.

I'd never want to plow down here (even with all of my connections only having underground parking) or live down here, but overall they are neat, new places.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1799755 said:


> Is this the person you're talking about? If memory serves, she was dying to get her pic taken with me and I finally gave in after multiple requests.


Oh dear... thats awesome


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1799772 said:


> I like these places in Uptown. Trendy, make me feel young.
> 
> I'd never want to plow down here (even with all of my connections only having underground parking) or live down here, but overall they are neat, new places.


There is no way in hell I'd live down there.


----------



## Camden

SnowGuy73;1799768 said:


> Nice work.
> 
> How does she look in person? I used to think Leah on 5 was a hottie, then we met...... I'd still hit it, but not what I was expecting.


Honestly, she's not drop dead gorgeous or anything. Her hair and makeup are professionally done each day before she goes on the air so what you see on the tv is as good as it's going to get. She's still way above average though.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1799776 said:


> Honestly, she's not drop dead gorgeous or anything. Her hair and makeup are professionally done each day before she goes on the air so what you see on the tv is as good as it's going to get. She's still way above average though.


Kind of what I figured.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I saw Belinda at green expo a few years ago. Looks nothing like TV. Didn't even know it was her until I heard her voice


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1799790 said:


> I saw Belinda at green expo a few years ago. Looks nothing like TV. Didn't even know it was her until I heard her voice


Would you?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hey, anyone interested in an apartment building for the year in **** Rapids?

I'm bailing on it. New manager didn't realize and wanted to know when we would be doing the work.

9900 Redwood St. NW, **** Rapids.

Also, Famous Dave's in **** Rapids needs a new vendor.

About $550 / month for each location.

PM me for info on the apartment.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1799803 said:


> Hey, anyone interested in an apartment building for the year in **** Rapids?
> 
> I'm bailing on it. New manager didn't realize and wanted to know when we would be doing the work.
> 
> 9900 Redwood St. NW, **** Rapids.
> 
> Also, Famous Dave's in **** Rapids needs a new vendor.
> 
> About $550 / month for each location.
> 
> PM me for info on the apartment.


Sent you a PM


----------



## unit28

PAST SUNDAY...THE COOL WX CONDS WILL DEVELOP THRU MIDWEEK BEFORE
SOME MODIFICATION DEVELOPS BY THU/FRI. HOWEVER...AS THE
MODIFICATIONS DEVELOP...THERE IS A CHC OF MEASURABLE SNOWFALL IS
ALL THE RIGHT ELEMENTS ARE IN PLACE......


hmmmmm...................


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1799816 said:


> PAST SUNDAY...THE COOL WX CONDS WILL DEVELOP THRU MIDWEEK BEFORE
> SOME MODIFICATION DEVELOPS BY THU/FRI. HOWEVER...AS THE
> MODIFICATIONS DEVELOP...THERE IS A CHC OF MEASURABLE SNOWFALL IS
> ALL THE RIGHT ELEMENTS ARE IN PLACE......
> 
> hmmmmm...................


Ahhhhh come on!!!!!


----------



## BossPlow614

I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Camden

unit28;1799816 said:


> PAST SUNDAY...THE COOL WX CONDS WILL DEVELOP THRU MIDWEEK BEFORE
> SOME MODIFICATION DEVELOPS BY THU/FRI. HOWEVER...AS THE
> MODIFICATIONS DEVELOP...THERE IS A CHC OF MEASURABLE SNOWFALL IS
> ALL THE RIGHT ELEMENTS ARE IN PLACE......
> 
> hmmmmm...................


Let it snow!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Unit's not lying. GFS has been showing 7-8" next week for a few runs now. Not enough to plow in my book. 

Go Gophers!!!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Saw a past employee at the grocery store. Let him go because he was in jail for custodial kidnapping. It made national news. He's still with the same woman that charged him with it


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1799824 said:


> Saw a past employee at the grocery store. Let him go because he was in jail for custodial kidnapping. It made national news. He's still with the same woman that charged him with it


That must have been awkward. They both sound like winners.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1799829 said:


> That must have been awkward. They both sound like winners.


didn't even know its him. wife remembered them both. he kept looking at me like he thought he knew me


----------



## jimslawnsnow

its a long shot but does anyone or know of anyone with a billy goat or little wonder swing away hitches?


----------



## qualitycut

Go gophs!!!!!


----------



## Ranger620

We need the wild to loose against st Louis. For once I actually want them to loose. I suppose this is the one game all season they'll beat them.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1799835 said:


> We need the wild to loose against st Louis. For once I actually want them to loose. I suppose this is the one game all season they'll beat them.


The Blues' slump isn't going to help them lose...


----------



## unit28

Turkey's coming off roost earlyand going up late.
Still hearing Toms yodeling out back in the woods


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1799816 said:


> PAST SUNDAY...THE COOL WX CONDS WILL DEVELOP THRU MIDWEEK BEFORE
> SOME MODIFICATION DEVELOPS BY THU/FRI. HOWEVER...AS THE
> MODIFICATIONS DEVELOP...THERE IS A CHC OF MEASURABLE SNOWFALL IS
> ALL THE RIGHT ELEMENTS ARE IN PLACE......
> 
> hmmmmm...................


Winter is over....


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1799822 said:


> Unit's not lying. GFS has been showing 7-8" next week for a few runs now. Not enough to plow in my book.
> 
> Go Gophers!!!!!


Let it melt!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1799829 said:


> That must have been awkward. They both sound like winners.


Agreed......


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1799838 said:


> Turkey's coming off roost earlyand going up late.
> Still hearing Toms yodeling out back in the woods


Nice!

I love that sound!


----------



## unit28

Anyone who understands mixing ratios will get a kick out of Sat night.


12.5....N iowa.


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1799836 said:


> The Blues' slump isn't going to help them lose...


I was thinking both wild and st. Louis wanna loose. I would think st Louis would love to see us in the first round. I say pull the goalie now and let er buck


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;1799842 said:


> Nice!
> 
> I love that sound!


It's awesome
Had Yote dogs running the other night
Sandills are back, geese and frogs too.
everything's back going full bore spring


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1799846 said:


> It's awesome
> Had Yote dogs running the other night
> Sandills are back, geese and frogs too.
> everything's back going full bore spring


Well that settles it, it can't snow now!


----------



## SnowGuy73

I can't beleive how many guys are out doing clean ups. I bet I saw 10 companies today, no kidding.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1799848 said:


> I can't beleive how many guys are out doing clean ups. I bet I saw 10 companies today, no kidding.


I saw one company going around the snow banks.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1799848 said:


> I can't beleive how many guys are out doing clean ups. I bet I saw 10 companies today, no kidding.


I was all over st Paul today and didn't see any, I may have been to focused on the girls walking down grand ave though. I don't think the grass it ready yet for dethatching but may be wrong


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1799849 said:


> I saw one company going around the snow banks.


I don't doubt that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1799851 said:


> I was all over st Paul today and didn't see any, I may have been to focused on the girls walking down grand ave though. I don't think the grass it ready yet for dethatching but may be wrong


In spots it may be, but like green said there are still snow banks on north side of commercial.


----------



## qualitycut

The wild game is going to intense


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1799853 said:


> In spots it may be, but like green said there are still snow banks on north side of commercial.


SSS snow pile in Minnetonka is still there.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1799848 said:


> I can't beleive how many guys are out doing clean ups. I bet I saw 10 companies today, no kidding.


Still haven't seen anyone up here yet... makes me feel a little better... even the local TruBrown branch about a half mile from me hasn't started apps yet!


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1799848 said:


> I can't beleive how many guys are out doing clean ups. I bet I saw 10 companies today, no kidding.


No way! Not a chance I would put a mower on the grass yet,much less de-thatch


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1799857 said:


> No way! Not a chance I would put a mower on the grass yet,much less de-thatch


Why not? Dont want to tear everyones grass out.


----------



## wintergreen82

jimslawnsnow;1799832 said:


> its a long shot but does anyone or know of anyone with a billy goat or little wonder swing away hitches?


dougs power equipment in Blaine


----------



## Polarismalibu

Wild are looking good!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1799848 said:


> I can't beleive how many guys are out doing clean ups. I bet I saw 10 companies today, no kidding.


I have seen tons around our shop. Our neighbor has been out with several trucks.



Green Grass;1799855 said:


> SSS snow pile in Minnetonka is still there.


I bet it is! I've got one in Minneapolis with a 15' concrete wall on its south side. It looks like it did in January. :laughing:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

wintergreen82;1799859 said:


> dougs power equipment in Blaine


I'm sure its new? Looking for used. New ones are 800-1000


----------



## Drakeslayer

SnowGuy73;1799848 said:


> I can't beleive how many guys are out doing clean ups. I bet I saw 10 companies today, no kidding.


It's probably just the Mowz app blowing up. Why not go knock out a few extra early clean ups for a few bucks.


----------



## SSS Inc.

This may be a long shot but, does anyone have a need for an early 90's 3/4 ton chevy with a cracked frame.

7.5' Unimount is in great shape
Tires are literally like new
Transmission has probably 1,000 miles
Engine ran good until the frame cracked and something punctured the oil filter(It was immediately parked.

I figure I can take the plow off and sell it and put the tires on something else and scrap it(newer transmission and all) but I though I would see if there is anyone out there that may want it because they have a similar older truck or whatever. Or if anyone wants the plow I would sell that if nobody takes the whole thing off my hands.


----------



## qualitycut

Might have some work in St Paul/Minneapolis not sure if I will be able to knock them all out myself by the deadline. All around 2700 sq ft of sod with about 160-180 ft of edging. 4-5 yards of mulch. Pm a ball park price if interested and I will get a hold of you in the next couple weeks if I cant handle them.


----------



## SSS Inc.

This game is going to give me a heart attack.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1799857 said:


> No way! Not a chance I would put a mower on the grass yet,much less de-thatch


I guess I will have to start taking more pictures tomorrow.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1799858 said:


> Why not? Dont want to tear everyones grass out.


Stuff looks dry, but when you walk on it it's like a sponge. If you run the de-thatcher over it you will take the roots and all the grass with it.

JMO


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1799861 said:


> I have seen tons around our shop. Our neighbor has been out with several trucks.
> 
> I bet it is! I've got one in Minneapolis with a 15' concrete wall on its south side. It looks like it did in January. :laughing:


Must just be guys around Shakopee, Chanhassen, and Eden prairie then if no body else is seeing anyone but you and me.


----------



## Camden

TKLAWN;1799878 said:


> Stuff looks dry, but when you walk on it it's like a sponge. If you run the de-thatcher over it you will take the roots and all the grass with it.
> 
> JMO


x2

Still way too wet to dethatch around here.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1799879 said:


> Must just be guys around Shakopee, Chanhassen, and Eden prairie then if no body else is seeing anyone but you and me.


Red trucks, I'm guessing?


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1799879 said:


> Must just be guys around Shakopee, Chanhassen, and Eden prairie then if no body else is seeing anyone but you and me.


I guess so. It seems like every other property leading up to ours has been worked on already. I can name names. Our property hasn't been touched yet and may not be until sometime in June. 

Speaking of lawn stuff, at our building I have neglected to turn on the sprinklers for a couple two three years and I no there is a break or two in the line. Whats the best way to find the "problems"?


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1799882 said:


> Red trucks, I'm guessing?


I saw white and green trucks.


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1799882 said:


> Red trucks, I'm guessing?


I have seen a few white trucks from two different companies. I did see a couple red trucks going west down 494(must have been going to eden prairie, chan, or shakopee). They had three guys stuffed in each truck along with a big tarp in the back seat. They had lots of sssss's in their name.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1799883 said:


> I guess so. It seems like every other property leading up to ours has been worked on already. I can name names. Our property hasn't been touched yet and may not be until sometime in June.
> 
> Speaking of lawn stuff, at our building I have neglected to turn on the sprinklers for a couple two three years and I no there is a break or two in the line. Whats the best way to find the "problems"?


Turn it on and see where the water is at.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1799878 said:


> Stuff looks dry, but when you walk on it it's like a sponge. If you run the de-thatcher over it you will take the roots and all the grass with it.
> 
> JMO


I know that's why I said you don't want to rip the grass out? I was picking up dog poo today and was barley shoveling and was tearing lawn up, below the roots its still wet as can be.


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1799707 said:


> Interesting... maybe I'll go talk to my parts guy at Superior


I will not step foot onto there lot and I am 5 mins from them, I would drive to Tousley first before them!


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1799886 said:


> Turn it on and see where the water is at.


Yea what he said.. you will find puddles where its broken


----------



## NorthernProServ

Was contacted by a Tomehome Association in **** Rapids the other day looking for a new provider. It is 101 units and to big for us.


If anybody wants the info on it, pm me.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1799886 said:


> Turn it on and see where the water is at.


I never thought of that.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1799890 said:


> Yea what he said.. you will find puddles where its broken


I wasn't sure that it would actually puddle. I'll give a try and report back.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1799893 said:


> I wasn't sure that it would actually puddle. I'll give a try and report back.


Yep... usually works pretty good, then you get to play in the mud!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1799888 said:


> I will not step foot onto there lot and I am 5 mins from them, I would drive to Tousley first before them!


Make no mistake... I don't buy anything or have anything serviced there... but one of the parts guys is a customer and he has a commercial pricing account set up for me...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Next question.

I usually fertilize, herbacide whatever the heck I'm putting down at my house with the scotts stuff(Their homeowner 4 step system). Should I put the crabgrass stuff down as soon as I can get on the grass to clean it up? Like next week or so? 


Also, you guys told me what to kill what I thought was clover but someone else said maybe creeping charlie and now I forgot what it was. 


Thanks. :waving:


----------



## Ranger620

Did you guys see how small (short) curry is. Has to be the shortest on the team. 5-8 maybe


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1799897 said:


> Next question.
> 
> I usually fertilize, herbacide whatever the heck I'm putting down at my house with the scotts stuff(Their homeowner 4 step system). Should I put the crabgrass stuff down as soon as I can get on the grass to clean it up? Like next week or so?
> 
> Also, you guys told me what to kill what I thought was clover but someone else said maybe creeping charlie and now I forgot what it was.
> 
> Thanks. :waving:


Creeping charlie will have purple flowers


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1799893 said:


> I wasn't sure that it would actually puddle. I'll give a try and report back.


If you leave it on long enough it "should" its like filling up a glass of water if it can't drain quick enough it will go up


----------



## Drakeslayer

Ranger620;1799898 said:


> Did you guys see how small (short) curry is. Has to be the shortest on the team. 5-8 maybe


Does he play for North Dakota?


----------



## Ranger620

Drakeslayer;1799901 said:


> Does he play for North Dakota?


Wilds backup goalie. He played his first game today. First in the nhl since 2010i i think


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1799897 said:


> Next question.
> 
> I usually fertilize, herbacide whatever the heck I'm putting down at my house with the scotts stuff(Their homeowner 4 step system). Should I put the crabgrass stuff down as soon as I can get on the grass to clean it up? Like next week or so?
> 
> Also, you guys told me what to kill what I thought was clover but someone else said maybe creeping charlie and now I forgot what it was.
> 
> Thanks. :waving:


Soil temps are in the mid 40's still... you'll need to apply once soil temps are around 55 for 3-4 days straight...

Fall is the best time to get rid of creeping charlie... I usually have good results with products that contain Triclopyr


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1799899 said:


> Creeping charlie will have purple flowers


No, this looks like a "three leaf" clover and is choking out my grass in one corner of the yard. Its coming from my neighbors house and now is about 10' in. It never flowers but now I can confirm I have seen creeping charlie around the hood but not here.


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1799896 said:


> Make no mistake... I don't buy anything or have anything serviced there... but one of the parts guys is a customer and he has a commercial pricing account set up for me...


Nice!

For them to sell anything under list for me is like breaking there leg!

After they put 14qts of oil in my 07 F-150, that was the final straw!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Noooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Drakeslayer

NorthernProServ;1799905 said:


> Nice!
> 
> For them to sell anything under list for me is like breaking there leg!
> 
> After they put 14qts of oil in my 07 F-150, that was the final straw!


How did they fit 14 qts in it?


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1799906 said:


> Noooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!


Didn't take long for nd to retaliate


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;1799908 said:


> How did they fit 14 qts in it?


Double fill would be my guess.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1799905 said:


> Nice!
> 
> For them to sell anything under list for me is like breaking there leg!
> 
> *After they put 14qts of oil in my 07 F-150, that was the final straw!*


Uhhhhhhh....? Yikes...


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1799882 said:


> Red trucks, I'm guessing?


I've seen all different, big and small.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1799886 said:


> Turn it on and see where the water is at.


Agreed....


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1799897 said:


> Next question.
> 
> I usually fertilize, herbacide whatever the heck I'm putting down at my house with the scotts stuff(Their homeowner 4 step system). Should I put the crabgrass stuff down as soon as I can get on the grass to clean it up? Like next week or so?
> 
> Also, you guys told me what to kill what I thought was clover but someone else said maybe creeping charlie and now I forgot what it was.
> 
> Thanks. :waving:


When ground temps are around 50° for pre em.

I use momentum fx, or speed zone for creeping charlie, clover can be killed with 3 way.


----------



## Camden

That was a heck of a goal by UND. This is not the type of game the U was hoping to play but thankfully Wilcox is playing incredible.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1799904 said:


> No, this looks like a "three leaf" clover and is choking out my grass in one corner of the yard. Its coming from my neighbors house and now is about 10' in. It never flowers but now I can confirm I have seen creeping charlie around the hood but not here.


Hire a professional!!!! I might know of one in Shakopee.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1799916 said:


> When ground temps are around 50° for pre em.
> 
> I use momentum fx, or speed zone for creeping charlie, clover can be killed with 3 way.


Thanks!.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1799920 said:


> Thanks!.....


You got it, or see my suggestion above!

Haha.


----------



## Ranger620

Im looking for an overseeder. Preferably a 3 pt. Anybody got one they wanna rent or sell


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1799919 said:


> Hire a professional!!!! I might know of one in Shakopee.....


The weed issue is at my house.

BTW: Thanks guys, I am now armed with enough info I am starting SSS lawn care and irrigation. :waving:


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1799923 said:


> The weed issue is at my house.
> 
> BTW: Thanks guys, I am now armed with enough info I am starting SSS lawn care and irrigation. :waving:


Hahahahah!

Damn it!


----------



## Camden

In the immortal words of Snowguy..."We're screwed"


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1799912 said:


> Uhhhhhhh....? Yikes...


Yeah, lets just say I had a few choice words for the manger .

They did an oil change for me...but forgot about the 7 quarts that they need to drain out first :crying:...........damn grease monkey looked like Carrot Top too

They actually told me that it would not hurt nothing, if anything it would clean the engine better!!!


----------



## Drakeslayer

Camden;1799925 said:


> In the immortal words of Snowguy..."We're screwed"


I Agree.....


----------



## Ranger620

Holy crap thats close


----------



## qualitycut

No way!!! Did he beat the clock?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Do you believe in Miracles!!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Amazing win for the gophers!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1799929 said:


> No way!!! Did he beat the clock?


Yes he did!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1799925 said:


> In the immortal words of Snowguy..."We're screwed"


Now what happened?


----------



## qualitycut

That's how a game should end


----------



## OC&D

Un goddamn believable!

That's one of the most awesome things I've ever seen.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1799936 said:


> Un goddamn believable!
> 
> That's one of the most awesome things I've ever seen.


Intense game all around. My wife thinks I'm nuts and I'm pretty sure I woke up all the kids when they scored.


----------



## Camden

That is the biggest heartbreaking loss I've ever seen a hockey team experience....AND I'M LOVING EVERY SECOND OF IT!!!!

UND outplayed us in the 2nd and 3rd periods but Wilcox kept us in it.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1799937 said:


> Intense game all around. My wife thinks I'm nuts and I'm pretty sure I woke up all the kids when they scored.


This is why hockey is the most exciting team sport on earth. Nothing else comes close.

I hate to say that ND outplayed the Gophers overall. Wilcox was without a doubt the MVP in that game.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1799938 said:


> That is the biggest heartbreaking loss I've ever seen a hockey team experience....AND I'M LOVING EVERY SECOND OF IT!!!!
> 
> UND outplayed us in the 2nd and 3rd periods but Wilcox kept us in it.


I think this game illustrates how stupid it is we don't play them anymore. Its always a great match up.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1799916 said:


> When ground temps are around 50° for pre em.
> 
> I use momentum fx, or speed zone for creeping charlie, clover can be killed with 3 way.


I'll second Speed Zone too


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1799926 said:


> Yeah, lets just say I had a few choice words for the manger .
> 
> They did an oil change for me...but forgot about the 7 quarts that they need to drain out first :crying:...........*damn grease monkey looked like Carrot Top too*
> 
> They actually told me that it would not hurt nothing, if anything it would clean the engine better!!!


I've seen that guy! Freaks me out...


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;1799927 said:


> I Agree.....


I'm soooo happy that I was wrong!


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1799940 said:


> I think this game illustrates how stupid it is we don't play them anymore. Its always a great match up.


100% agree! I miss the old WCHA.


----------



## cbservicesllc

OC&D;1799936 said:


> Un goddamn believable!
> 
> That's one of the most awesome things I've ever seen.


Absolutely!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1799944 said:


> 100% agree! I miss the old WCHA.


Me too. I love Gopher hockey but it just wasn't as fun this year.


----------



## Camden

#Gopherhockey and Wow Minnesota are both trending nationwide on Twitter!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Wild, Gophers.......Let's GO!


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1799946 said:


> Me too. I love Gopher hockey but it just wasn't as fun this year.


Absolutely. Are they ever going to have a rivalry with Penn State? Come on. If they do it won't be in our lifetime.


----------



## OC&D

Camden;1799947 said:


> #Gopherhockey and Wow Minnesota are both trending nationwide on Twitter!


There is hardly anything in sports that could compare to the end of that game. You really couldn't make that ending up if you tried. It's literally the stuff dreams are made of.


----------



## OC&D

Camden;1799949 said:


> Absolutely. Are they ever going to have a rivalry with Penn State? Come on. If they do it won't be in our lifetime.


Yep. The only enjoyment I get out of that is giving my wife's cousin crap when the Gophers beat Penn State since he's an alumni.


----------



## Camden

The goal was the #1 play on Sportscenter just now.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1799957 said:


> The goal was the #1 play on Sportscenter just now.


As it should be!


----------



## banonea

thought I would post this if someone is looking

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/for/4397659794.html


----------



## SnowGuy73

44° overcast calm 

07:03


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Back down at Lyn/Lake this morning. If I didn't know better, I should canvas the area.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1799974 said:


> Back down at Lyn/Lake this morning. If I didn't know better, I should canvas the area.


Uptown sucks!


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1799976 said:


> Uptown sucks!


Yeah it does.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Logistically, yes. Budget wise, no, at least from what I'm used to dealing with.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1799979 said:


> Logistically, yes. Budget wise, no, at least from what I'm used to dealing with.


Branch out a bit and you might change your mind. We plow some dirt parking lots down there. 

I did like the area in my youth but my school included people that lived from uptown to the lakes so it was a natural fit.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1799978 said:


> Yeah it does.


The views can be good on a warm day!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1799982 said:


> The views can be good on a warm day!


Yes sir!!!


----------



## Camden

Stella's Fish **** in Uptown is phenomenal. Rooftop seating and excellent food = can't beat it!

"Caf e" is a censored word? Wtf?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1800004 said:


> Stella's Fish **** in Uptown is phenomenal. Rooftop seating and excellent food = can't beat it!
> 
> "Caf e" is a censored word? Wtf?


From when LawnCaf e was around. Half the time I swear in a post, I'm actually typing caf e so "they" don't get upset that we're swearing in a post.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1799981 said:


> Branch out a bit and you might change your mind. We plow some dirt parking lots down there.
> 
> I did like the area in my youth but my school included people that lived from uptown to the lakes so it was a natural fit.


My target is very focused down there. I can see driving around that the market wouldn't bear full time work in the area.

Plus it's a bit different driving a pickup for 2-3 hours of work, rather than a truck and 20'+ trailer for 1/2 day.

Oh......


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1799982 said:


> The views can be good on a warm day!


That's its only saving grace......


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1800013 said:


> My target is very focused down there. I can see driving around that the market wouldn't bear full time work in the area.
> 
> Plus it's a bit different driving a pickup for 2-3 hours of work, rather than a truck and 20'+ trailer for 1/2 day.
> 
> Oh......


That's a bunch of crap. My turkey season starts on Wednesday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1800004 said:


> Stella's Fish **** in Uptown is phenomenal. Rooftop seating and excellent food = can't beat it!
> 
> "Caf e" is a censored word? Wtf?


Agreed!...


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1800015 said:


> That's a bunch of crap. My turkey season starts on Wednesday.


You worry too much.

Winter is over!


----------



## OC&D

Camden;1800004 said:


> Stella's Fish **** in Uptown is phenomenal. Rooftop seating and excellent food = can't beat it!
> 
> "Caf e" is a censored word? Wtf?


I'm surprised you're just finding this out!

c afe
caf e
ca fe
cafè
café
cafê
cafë
caƒe!!!!!!

****


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1800018 said:


> You worry too much.
> 
> Winter is over!


I'm not worried about plowing, I just don't want to hunt in a bunch of rainy, crappy weather.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1800019 said:


> I'm surprised you're just finding this out!
> 
> c afe
> caf e
> ca fe
> cafè
> café
> cafê
> cafë
> caƒe!!!!!!
> 
> ****


You're playing with fire!

I guess it has been awhile since big brother paid us a visit.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1800020 said:


> I'm not worried about plowing, I just don't want to hunt in a bunch of rainy, crappy weather.


It makes the kill taste that much better!


----------



## TKLAWN

48 and sunny.

Wind north 8.


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1800022 said:


> It makes the kill taste that much better!


Been there done that, they taste just fine when I get them on nice days!


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1800021 said:


> You're playing with fire!
> 
> I guess it has been awhile since big brother paid us a visit.


It's true, I have a real potty mouth! :laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1800013 said:


> Oh......


That makes four out of the last five runs with 7"+. Even if it doesn't snow it looks cold all next week.


----------



## Mike_PS

SnowGuy73;1800021 said:


> You're playing with fire!
> 
> I guess it has been awhile since big brother paid us a visit.


well, I honestly forgot this was a word from a long time ago that was restricted...and no, hasn't been awhile since "big brother" visited, however, if some of you guys would refrain from using inappropriate language then all would be good :waving:

anyway, we've been pretty "accepting" of the discussions, etc. that you guys engage in throughout this thread and we are fine with that, but no need to use vulgar language and/or unnecessary comments when discussing such things as the picture of Camden with a certain woman 

well, back to Minnesota weather...and much more :laughing:...have a good one fellas


----------



## Camden

What's the reason "Cafe" was censored?


----------



## Green Grass

I drove through Watertown and saw two companies doing clean ups.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Big brother lurks in the MN weather thread.... He doesn't want to admit it, but obviously this is the most entertaining thread on Plowsite!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1800026 said:


> That makes four out of the last five runs with 7"+. Even if it doesn't snow it looks cold all next week.


Most of my moisture has been pulled out though.

Monday - Wednesday is mostly / partly sunny.

Then Wednesday night --> Thursday, all hell breaks loose.

That Sunday NAM. Gonna be like most of the NAMs?? Or the last NAM??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I FB'd the NWS on what their thoughts are come next Wed/Thursday. See what they say.

Said "what are the chances the 8-10" on a couple of forecast models comes to fruition next Wednesday / Thursday for KMSP".

Don't wanna get too fired up to do cleanups come Monday / Tuesday if I'm going to just be fixing sod again come Saturday / Sunday.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1800031 said:


> Big brother lurks in the MN weather thread.... He doesn't want to admit it, but obviously this is the most entertaining thread on Plowsite!!


This is the most active thread on the site so I'm sure he just pops in to make sure I've got the place the under control.

(No problems here, Mike, carry on...)

:waving:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hmmmm... which will come sooner... full time yard work? Or post # 10,000 for me?


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1800035 said:


> Hmmmm... which will come sooner... full time yard work? Or post # 10,000 for me?


10000 posts for you.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Michael J. Donovan;1800027 said:


> well, I honestly forgot this was a word from a long time ago that was restricted...and no, hasn't been awhile since "big brother" visited, however, if some of you guys would refrain from using inappropriate language then all would be good :waving:
> 
> anyway, we've been pretty "accepting" of the discussions, etc. that you guys engage in throughout this thread and we are fine with that, but no need to use vulgar language and/or unnecessary comments when discussing such things as the picture of Camden with a certain woman
> 
> well, back to Minnesota weather...and much more :laughing:...have a good one fellas


............ No comment, but wow!


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1800035 said:


> Hmmmm... which will come sooner... full time yard work? Or post # 10,000 for me?


You have to ask? I see it now, 8" for Stacy & Forest Lake next week! :laughing:

EDTA: 8", not the 10" you need, only because that's your luck.


----------



## SnowGuy73

This thread has obviously has to help with sponsor recruitment. 

We have an average of xx,xxx posts per day.......
:waving:


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1800038 said:


> ............ No comment, but wow!


Call me crazy, but isn't that ^, a comment?!?!?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cafe is no longer banned... we can talk about more eating places now


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1800040 said:


> This thread has obviously has to help with sponsor recruitment.
> 
> We have an average of xx,xxx posts per day.......
> :waving:


Oh, I almost forgot.... 51°, sunny, calm
Waconia, MN. 
11:21


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1800041 said:


> Call me crazy, but isn't that ^, a comment?!?!?


Sorry, only comment is wow!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Grant doesn't work at waconia farm supply anymore...... No reason to shop here now!

51°


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You know what this picture is??

This picture is showing the temps on Thursday morning in the TEENS!!!










If you double this with the GFS moisture, this is where the 8-10-12" of SNOW can easily be doable.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1800013 said:


> My target is very focused down there. I can see driving around that the market wouldn't bear full time work in the area.
> 
> Plus it's a bit different driving a pickup for 2-3 hours of work, rather than a truck and 20'+ trailer for 1/2 day.
> 
> Oh......


Yeahhhhh... i've been trying to ignore that...


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1800045 said:


> Grant doesn't work at waconia farm supply anymore...... No reason to shop here now!
> 
> 51°


Since when? He was there two weeks ago.


----------



## cbservicesllc

OC&D;1800039 said:


> You have to ask? I see it now, 8" for Stacy & Forest Lake next week! :laughing:
> 
> EDTA: 8", not the 10" you need, only because that's your luck.


That's pretty much it too...


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1800045 said:


> Grant doesn't work at waconia farm supply anymore...... No reason to shop here now!
> 
> 51°


That's lame. That's who I bought my Lazer from last year


----------



## Green Grass

Green Grass;1800051 said:


> Since when? He was there two weeks ago.


Guess he desided to go sell Arnold tractors.


----------



## Green Grass

Some clown just drove past my house.


----------



## BossPlow614

Green Grass;1800059 said:


> Some clown just drove past my house.


A guy by the name of hamel or SnowGuy?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1800045 said:


> Grant doesn't work at waconia farm supply anymore...... No reason to shop here now!
> 
> 51°


Which one. Not familiar with him. I always delt with Eric. First at st Paul then at Burnsville. Then he quit and haven't really been back. Bought several mowers from him. They must be losing a lot of help I take it? Remember reading something on another site about someone complaining a certain mechanic they used there left too


----------



## Green Grass

BossPlow614;1800061 said:


> A guy by the name of hamel or SnowGuy?


A clowned name snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1800039 said:


> You have to ask? I see it now, 8" for Stacy & Forest Lake next week! :laughing:
> 
> EDTA: 8", not the 10" you need, only because that's your luck.


Might as well be, right??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Any of you guys got an idea on stuff to do around Mille Lacs this time of year?

Got a free room for the weekend at the casino, just the wife and I are going up tonight.

Got free tickets to Kristian Bush (guy from Sugarland - country band) so we're gonna go check that out.

After that don't really have anything until we close out the weekend with a rousing game of Bingo on Sunday at 2. $10,000 coverall and all.

Probably just lay around without the kids tomorrow. Never really hung out at a casino bar listening to the house band, might do that tomorrow night just to waste a day.

Nothing real big, but if anyone's got some tips for something up there, we're up to check it out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1800051 said:


> Since when? He was there two weeks ago.


Not sure. Went in there looking for a used jrco rake for my 61" and was told he's not with them anymore.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1800069 said:


> A clowned name snow.


Haha!

You have some nice looking women in your area, stopped at the Casey's in Montrose.... Very nice!

Does my truck really stand out that much?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1800075 said:


> Haha!
> 
> You have some nice looking women in your area, stopped at the Casey's in Montrose.... Very nice!
> 
> Does my truck really stand out that much?


I was sitting in my truck and I heard you coming is why I looked.


----------



## Greenery

Green Grass;1800076 said:


> I was sitting in my truck and I heard you coming is why I looked.


Was he blasting his clown music?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1800076 said:


> I was sitting in my truck and I heard you coming is why I looked.


If I'd known you were out I would've stopped by.

Didn't even know that was where you lived.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1800078 said:


> If I'd known you were out I would've stopped by.
> 
> Didn't even know that was where you lived.


hard to miss when you drive by


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got a question, probably geared more towards Hamel if he's still lurking.

I'm looking for a dust control product for gravel roads that I can get locally, preferably a granular that you could wet down.

Anyone have a lead on a product that I could research, or a supplier??


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1800080 said:


> Got a question, probably geared more towards Hamel if he's still lurking.
> 
> I'm looking for a dust control product for gravel roads that I can get locally, preferably a granular that you could wet down.
> 
> Anyone have a lead on a product that I could research, or a supplier??


I would also like to know this.


----------



## Camden

Don't know of anything granular but liquid calcium chloride is what you need.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1800079 said:


> hard to miss when you drive by


Yes it is.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1800082 said:


> Don't know of anything granular but liquid calcium chloride is what you need.


Correct, or spreader sticker.


----------



## BossPlow614

Tru-brown is out!! Doing an app at a house down the street


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1800082 said:


> Don't know of anything granular but liquid calcium chloride is what you need.


I know liquid, but one of the local townships will spread a granular cacium chloride powder, then when it rains, or you water it, it hardens.

Doing a google of granular dust control pulls up products, but I don't really have time to dig up info on where to buy or cost around the area.

Just thought I'd throw it out here if anyone's used it, or it'll be something I need to dig into / make phone calls come Monday next week.

If there's nothing else for you to do this weekend...

http://www.dot.state.mn.us/research/pdf/1992-07.pdf


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1800087 said:


> I know liquid, but one of the local townships will spread a granular cacium chloride powder, then when it rains, or you water it, it hardens.
> 
> Doing a google of granular dust control pulls up products, but I don't really have time to dig up info on where to buy or cost around the area.
> 
> Just thought I'd throw it out here if anyone's used it, or it'll be something I need to dig into / make phone calls come Monday next week.
> 
> If there's nothing else for you to do this weekend...
> 
> http://www.dot.state.mn.us/research/pdf/1992-07.pdf


Why not just ask the township then?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1800088 said:


> Why not just ask the township then?


I've got to track the guys down. They are never at the shop, it's a township that I don't currently deal with on a professional level, just seen them doing it while we are servicing a couple of properties.

BTW.... NWS responded to my facebook post about whether or not we should be concerned with the 7-10" the GFS keeps putting out for Wednesday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

quality -

check your PMs.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1800090 said:


> I've got to track the guys down. They are never at the shop, it's a township that I don't currently deal with on a professional level, just seen them doing it while we are servicing a couple of properties.
> 
> BTW.... NWS responded to my facebook post about whether or not we should be concerned with the 7-10" the GFS keeps putting out for Wednesday.


US National Weather Service Twin Cities Minnesota That is a little far in the future. There are some probabilities for snow available out to 72 hours from this website.

http://www.wpc.ncep.noaa.gov/pwpf/wwd_accum_probs.php...

WPC Probabilistic Winter Precipitation Guidance
www.wpc.ncep.noaa.gov


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1800090 said:


> I've got to track the guys down. They are never at the shop, it's a township that I don't currently deal with on a professional level, just seen them doing it while we are servicing a couple of properties.
> 
> BTW.... NWS responded to my facebook post about whether or not we should be concerned with the 7-10" the GFS keeps putting out for Wednesday.


It also looks like that lady's birthday party at 11:30am is ruined if it's going to rain.

Tru-brown needs to up their guy's efficiency. Took the guy 30 min to do a granular app on 2 properties, each 5k square feet. Including one of them being a neighbor that we did a project for, nice loyalty...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1800094 said:


> US National Weather Service Twin Cities Minnesota That is a little far in the future. There are some probabilities for snow available out to 72 hours from this website.
> 
> http://www.wpc.ncep.noaa.gov/pwpf/wwd_accum_probs.php...
> 
> WPC Probabilistic Winter Precipitation Guidance
> www.wpc.ncep.noaa.gov


ummmm.... after looking up the link they posted, I don't like the link they posted AT ALL!!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1800093 said:


> quality -
> 
> check your PMs.


I replied twice im not sure of they went through. Let me know


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1800098 said:


> I replied twice im not sure of they went through. Let me know


I got 1 quality.

I'll send my buddy his way.


----------



## Greenery

Wowsers, I've noticed a trend of horrible hardscape installs this spring. 

This is not aimed at anyone here as I don't know what most here do, but please if you don't know what you are doing please get help.

These people spend thousands of dollars on a patio and its really awkward and heartbreaking to see some of this garbage.


----------



## Camden

Greenery;1800102 said:


> Wowsers, I've noticed a trend of horrible hardscape installs this spring.
> 
> This is not aimed at anyone here as I don't know what most here do, but please if you don't know what you are doing please get help.
> 
> These people spend thousands of dollars on a patio and its really awkward and heartbreaking to see some of this garbage.


You gotta take pics!


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;1800051 said:


> Since when? He was there two weeks ago.


He's been gone for 3-4 months. Go and talk to Josh or Dean they have both been there a long time and are knowledgable good guys.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1800043 said:


> Oh, I almost forgot.... 51°, sunny, calm
> Waconia, MN.
> 11:21


You get around.

How much did they want for a de-thatcher??


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1800096 said:


> ummmm.... after looking up the link they posted, I don't like the link they posted AT ALL!!


couple weeks ago I posted that I could make travel impact maps from those

same sites.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Michael J. Donovan;1800027 said:


> well, I honestly forgot this was a word from a long time ago that was restricted...and no, hasn't been awhile since "big brother" visited, however, if some of you guys would refrain from using inappropriate language then all would be good :waving:
> 
> anyway, we've been pretty "accepting" of the discussions, etc. that you guys engage in throughout this thread and we are fine with that, but no need to use vulgar language and/or unnecessary comments when discussing such things as the picture of Camden with a certain woman
> 
> well, back to Minnesota weather...and much more :laughing:...have a good one fellas


Thank you, it is kind of a social gathering. I think it's been a good thing for a bunch of us if its actually talking or asking about weather or venting about customers. To helping someone out


----------



## unit28

remeber where I said the snow line would be on my map.....
still on track.

A LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM WILL MOVE INTO THE UPPER MIDWEST TONIGHT AND
WILL LIKELY BRING LIGHT TO MODERATE SNOW TO PARTS OF NORTHEAST
MINNESOTA LATE TONIGHT AND THROUGH SATURDAY EVENING.

THE
ACCUMULATION WILL LIKELY BE FOR AREAS OF NORTHEAST MINNESOTA NORTH
OF HIGHWAY 2. THE ARROWHEAD WILL LIKELY GET ABOUT 2 TO 5 INCHES
WITH THE HIGHER AMOUNTS LIKELY IN THE HIGHER TERRAIN. PARTS OF THE
INTERNATIONAL BORDER REGION...INCLUDING THE ELY...ORR...AND
INTERNATIONAL FALLS AREAS COULD GET 1 TO 3 INCHES.

A WINTER
WEATHER ADVISORY HAS BEEN POSTED FOR THE MINNESOTA
ARROWHEAD. PLEASE READ THE LATEST WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE FOR MORE
INFORMATION.

DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...SATURDAY THROUGH THURSDAY

THE LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM WILL CONTINUE TO BRING SNOW TO PARTS OF
NORTHEAST MINNESOTA SATURDAY. PLEASE READ THE LATEST WINTER
WEATHER MESSAGE FOR MORE INFORMATION ON THE WINTER WEATHER
ADVISORY THAT HAS BEEN POSTED FOR THE MINNESOTA ARROWHEAD.
---------------------------------------

This one below I havn't been watching
like LMN has

*A LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM COULD DEVELOP DURING THE MIDDLE OF NEXT WEEK
AND BRING SIGNIFICANT SNOW TO PARTS OF THE NORTHLAND.*


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1800104 said:


> He's been gone for 3-4 months. Go and talk to Josh or Dean they have both been there a long time and are knowledgable good guys.


I always deal with Dean.


----------



## unit28

ever want to type in a destination to get your eta during inclimate weather?

http://smartwxmodel.net/output.htm

will post updates / review later........


----------



## Polarismalibu

Non stop bidding for landscape projects all day today. Phone didn't stop ringing all day. About damn time!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1800118 said:


> Non stop bidding for landscape projects all day today. Phone didn't stop ringing all day. About damn time!


Same. Probably should have given up more work and focused on the local area more.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1800118 said:


> Non stop bidding for landscape projects all day today. Phone didn't stop ringing all day. About damn time!


Maybe I need to get into landscaping. Not much for calls on the construction side. Couple of standing offers for work but we'll see


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1800122 said:


> Maybe I need to get into landscaping. Not much for calls on the construction side. Couple of standing offers for work but we'll see


Do you do decks or fences? A lot of the customers I have bid landscape for are looking for a fence and a couple wanted decks


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1800125 said:


> Do you do decks or fences? A lot of the customers I have bid landscape for are looking for a fence and a couple wanted decks


Yes I've done tons of decks and a few cedar fences. Chain link I leave to the professionals.


----------



## qualitycut

I'm really not feeling it this year, I used to get excited doing bids for landscaping, I did 11 today and didn't really care. May be time for a career change.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1800128 said:


> I'm really not feeling it this year, I used to get excited doing bids for landscaping, I did 11 today and didn't really care. May be time for a career change.


You just need to come mow for me. No dealing with customers.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1800128 said:


> I'm really not feeling it this year, I used to get excited doing bids for landscaping, I did 11 today and didn't really care. May be time for a career change.


payuppayup

PM me when you're ready to come on over.


----------



## qualitycut

Only good thing is I droped some lawn accounts and added less but am at a little more than I was last year.


----------



## qualitycut

I had a pretty darn good 6 figure job offer from a buddy whos dad owns a company who burries cable all over the country I have been debating


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1800133 said:


> I had a pretty darn good 6 figure job offer from a buddy whos dad owns a company who burries cable all over the country I have been debating


Your girlfriend won't like that. Maybe she would....not sure.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1800134 said:


> Your girlfriend won't like that. Maybe she would....not sure.


If I was single I would be all over it trust me. I could have kids in each state


----------



## Deershack

LwnmwrMan22;1800080 said:


> Got a question, probably geared more towards Hamel if he's still lurking.
> 
> I'm looking for a dust control product for gravel roads that I can get locally, preferably a granular that you could wet down.
> 
> Anyone have a lead on a product that I could research, or a supplier??


In past years, I've spread what salt I had left on the dirt/gravel roads at the Scout camp. Spread it thick and let the first good rain cause it to set up. Worked well for them and they get a lot of traffic during the summer. Ran out of salt this year so they are on their own.


----------



## Deershack

I need my patio and driveway sealed. I put in a new portion of the patio last year and had it stained. The idea was to make the new and old parts look alike. Didn't work and the new section is slippery when wet. Anyone know of a good concrete guy would would be interested in checking out what I can do now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Holy Cafe. Why didn't you tell me to look at the noon GFS lwnmrwman???? 14" of snow????? Of course I have free Twins tickets that night. If its snowing I might actually want to go.


----------



## SnoFarmer

For dust control use Magnesium chloride.
http://www.dustgard.com/
http://www.roadwise-inc.com/dust-control.php
http://dust-control-inc.com/Magnesium-Chloride.htm


LwnmwrMan22;1800080 said:


> Got a question, probably geared more towards Hamel if he's still lurking.
> 
> I'm looking for a dust control product for gravel roads that I can get locally, preferably a granular that you could wet down.
> 
> Anyone have a lead on a product that I could research, or a supplier??


2"-6" for tomorrow-sun...
depending on who you listen to


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1800141 said:


> Holy Cafe. Why didn't you tell me to look at the noon GFS lwnmrwman???? 14" of snow????? Of course I have free Twins tickets that night. If its snowing I might actually want to go.


See MJD update, you can now say cafe.


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1800144 said:


> See MJD update, you can now say cafe.


I did see that so I figured I would censor myself with the word cafe instead of $&#%. Pretty soon we will all start saying cafe instead of swearing. Son of a cafe. Holy cafe. What the cafe are you talking about. Cafe that. Cafe this. Son of a cafe. What a stupid cafe idiot. This is the dumbest cafe I have ever seen. Cafe snow. Are you serious.......cafe. Why the cafe does this always happen to me. I don't give a cafe. You're cafe dumb. Cafe.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Oy'cafe

.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnoFarmer;1800148 said:


> Oy'cafe
> 
> .....


Cafe right. .......


----------



## OC&D

Nescafé?

Nah.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Were screwed!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1800155 said:


> Were screwed!


We might be.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1800154 said:


> Nescafé?
> 
> Nah.


All I remeber about Nescafe is the commercials from the 80's.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1800155 said:


> Were screwed!


Why we screwed?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1800158 said:


> Why we screwed?


Not sure what he is referring to but the chance of a foot of snow wed/thur. would probably fit the bill.


----------



## Camden

SnowGuy73;1800155 said:


> Were screwed!


Hey! I thought the Gophers were screwed last night when UND went on the powerplay late in the game but that worked out alright. Maybe this will too!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1800160 said:


> Not sure what he is referring to but the chance of a foot of snow wed/thur. would probably fit the bill.


I didn't send out April snow bills yet so it won't snow


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1800155 said:


> Were screwed!


Didn't you just tell me that I worry too much and that winter is over?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1800162 said:


> I didn't send out April snow bills yet so it won't snow


We didn't either. I don't care anymore, let it snow. It will take 12" before we plow anything I think.


----------



## SnoFarmer

wens-thr
going south of us.:waving:


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1800165 said:


> We didn't either. I don't care anymore, let it snow. It will take 12" before we plow anything I think.


I sent out March and April together after the last one. Maybe I screwed up?


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnoFarmer;1800167 said:


> wens-thr
> going south of us.:waving:


Thanks!



OC&D;1800168 said:


> I sent out March and April together after the last one. Maybe I screwed up?


I suggested we do that but was voted down on that one. I can't believe it but it could happen.


----------



## SnoFarmer

^ just trying to help....

nws
tonight,A chance of rain before 4am, then rain likely, possibly mixed with snow. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 33. East wind 5 to 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. Total nighttime snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible.

it'll melt 
nothing has to be done before mon.am

Wednesday A slight chance of rain and snow. _Mostly sunny, _with a high near 36.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

What the hell. Why didn't anyone tell me Mille Lacs is a dry casino.

What are we supposed to do now?

They've got carts that go around selling Rockstars and hot dogs, instead of beers.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1800172 said:


> What the hell. Why didn't anyone tell me Mille Lacs is a dry casino.
> 
> What are we supposed to do now?
> 
> They've got carts that go around selling Rockstars and hot dogs, instead of beers.


Go to Mystic. Hinckley isn't dry from what I remember? Why would Mille lacs?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1800172 said:


> What the hell. Why didn't anyone tell me Mille Lacs is a dry casino.
> 
> What are we supposed to do now?
> 
> They've got carts that go around selling Rockstars and hot dogs, instead of beers.


Crap I forgot, I went there drunk this summer and left on a sugar high


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1800173 said:


> Go to Mystic. Hinckley isn't dry from what I remember? Why would Mille lacs?


We always go to Hinckley. Came up here cause we had free concert tickets (which sucked). Already have a room for two nights. Guess I'll just have to hang in the poker room and milk the $100 that the wife and I had for the bar.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Could, maybe, might, can, ....


the 915 upate nws

HAVE MADE SOME MINOR MODIFICATIONS TO POP/WX FOR THE REST OF THE NIGHT AND INTO SATURDAY. THE BIG QUESTION THROUGHOUT THE PERIODbWILL CONCERN SNOWFALL AMOUNTS AND AREAS OF EXPECTED SNOWFALL. THE
VAST MAJORITY OF THE MODELS DO BRING SOME SNOW ACCUMULATION TO ALL BUT THE SOUTHERN 1/4 TO 1/3 OF THE CWA. THERE ARE SOME DIFFERENCES AMONGST THE MODEL SETS...BUT AM A BIT CONCERNED WITH THE POTENTIAL
FOR ACCUMULATING SNOWFALL A BIT FURTHER SOUTH THAN WE CURRENTLY
HAVE IT. HAVE INCREASED SNOWFALL IN THE DULUTH AREA A BIT...
GENERALLY ON THE ORDER OF AN INCH OR TWO. OTHER AREAS LOOK GOOD BUT AM CONCERNED THAT WE MAY NEED TO INCREASE AMOUNTS IN THE
DULUTH AREA EVEN FURTHER. WITH MODEL DISAGREEMENT AND SMALL DIFFERENCES IN THERMODYNAMIC PROFILES...FEEL COMFORTABLE
INCREASING AMOUNTS A BIT. ADVISORY STILL LOOKS GREAT IN THE ARROWHEAD...AS THEY SHOULD SEE THE GREATEST SNOW ACCUMULATIONS.
OTHER THAN THAT...ONLY VERY MINOR CHANGES NEEDED.


other than that...
I'm still not putting the plow back on.




yet



ho cafe


----------



## SnowGuy73

What a beautiful night!


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1800181 said:


> What a beautiful night!


Great night for a fire and lots of beer!


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1800182 said:


> Great night for a fire and lots of beer!


Agreed!

Cheers!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So even at 12:1, the meteogram is up to 15" of snow now??


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1800184 said:


> So even at 12:1, the meteogram is up to 15" of snow now??


Just ignore it... so its been putting out 6 inches plus of snow for the last several runs... big deal... Thumbs Up


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1800126 said:


> Yes I've done tons of decks and a few cedar fences. Chain link I leave to the professionals.


Shoot me your info I'll send them your way


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1800182 said:


> Great night for a fire and lots of beer!


Way ahead of you lol


----------



## BossPlow614

Polarismalibu;1800187 said:


> Way ahead of you lol


Oh hell yeah. We're already at Denny's in Rogers haha


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1800188 said:


> Oh hell yeah. We're already at Denny's in Rogers haha


Jeez thanks for the invite lol that's like right by my house lol


----------



## BossPlow614

Polarismalibu;1800189 said:


> Jeez thanks for the invite lol that's like right by my house lol


Haha, we just left. Should've came up!


----------



## unit28

BossPlow614;1800188 said:


> Oh hell yeah. We're already at Denny's in Rogers haha


The one by Holiday....
I work about 3 buildings down


----------



## unit28

Told ya....

(QUOTE=SnoFarmer;1800178]Could, maybe, might, can, ....

the 915 upate nws

HAVE MADE SOME MINOR MODIFICATIONS TO POP/WX FOR THE REST OF THE NIGHT AND INTO SATURDAY. THE BIG QUESTION THROUGHOUT THE PERIODbWILL CONCERN SNOWFALL AMOUNTS AND AREAS OF EXPECTED SNOWFALL. THE
VAST MAJORITY OF THE MODELS DO BRING SOME SNOW ACCUMULATION TO ALL BUT THE SOUTHERN 1/4 TO 1/3 OF THE CWA. THERE ARE SOME DIFFERENCES AMONGST THE MODEL SETS...BUT AM A BIT CONCERNED WITH THE POTENTIAL
FOR ACCUMULATING SNOWFALL A BIT FURTHER SOUTH THAN WE CURRENTLY
HAVE IT. HAVE INCREASED SNOWFALL IN THE DULUTH AREA A BIT...
GENERALLY ON THE ORDER OF AN INCH OR TWO. OTHER AREAS LOOK GOOD BUT AM CONCERNED THAT WE MAY NEED TO INCREASE AMOUNTS IN THE
DULUTH AREA EVEN FURTHER. WITH MODEL DISAGREEMENT AND SMALL DIFFERENCES IN THERMODYNAMIC PROFILES...FEEL COMFORTABLE
INCREASING AMOUNTS A BIT. ADVISORY STILL LOOKS GREAT IN THE ARROWHEAD...AS THEY SHOULD SEE THE GREATEST SNOW ACCUMULATIONS.
OTHER THAN THAT...ONLY VERY MINOR CHANGES NEEDED.

other than that...
I'm still not putting the plow back on.

yet

ho cafe[/QUOTE]


----------



## unit28

Polarismalibu;1800189 said:


> Jeez thanks for the invite lol that's like right by my house lol


If you're on the comer lot
I've been passing by your place since Cabelas was built.


----------



## SnowGuy73

53° light rain
07:19


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So now the GFS tops out at 22" by Friday huh??


----------



## SnoFarmer

33*
snow...


----------



## Polarismalibu

unit28;1800193 said:


> If you're on the comer lot
> I've been passing by your place since Cabelas was built.


Nope I'm just across 101 right behind Sharbor and sons


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1800206 said:


> So now the GFS tops out at 22" by Friday huh??


I thought winter was over?

(I'm looking at SSS!)


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1800211 said:


> I thought winter was over?
> 
> (I'm looking at SSS!)


Winter's over!


----------



## qualitycut

Kstp 

artly cloudy Wednesday morning then cloudy in the afternoon with a chance for rain mixed with snow*at times.* Highs in the low to mid 40s.

Cloudy with a chance for rain mixed with snow on Thursday and highs in the mid 40s.

Cloudy with rain mixed with snow Friday morning then becoming partly cloudy i


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1800211 said:


> I thought winter was over?
> 
> (I'm looking at SSS!)


Hey, it hasn't happened yet! I took all of the plows off last week, the trucks that get used in the summer anyway.

It looks like a beautiful week around here, snow or not. :laughing:


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1800218 said:


> Kstp
> 
> artly cloudy Wednesday morning then cloudy in the afternoon with a chance for rain mixed with snow*at times.* Highs in the low to mid 40s.
> 
> Cloudy with a chance for rain mixed with snow on Thursday and highs in the mid 40s.
> 
> Cloudy with rain mixed with snow Friday morning then becoming partly cloudy i


I don't recall this being your last post.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1800219 said:


> Hey, it hasn't happened yet! I took all of the plows off last week, the trucks that get used in the summer anyway.
> 
> It looks like a beautiful week around here, snow or not. :laughing:


Haha! We'll see. Around here it looks rainy, cold, and crappy. Precisely the weather I don't want to hunt turkies in.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1800221 said:


> I don't recall this being your last post.


Got deleted I guess


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1800224 said:


> Got deleted I guess


I find it amusing that someone is always monitoring this thread. It must be a full-time, 24 hour a day job just checking on this thread!

I kind of enjoy the idea that our activity makes other people have to work more!


----------



## SnoFarmer

looks to be over for us.
picked up 1/4"

let it melt, 
..............let it melt, 
............................let it melt.....


----------



## SnoFarmer

I'm still on double secret probation.
mjd and Charles are keeping close tabs on me.:waving:

buy yea, you guys need supervision regardless.



OC&D;1800228 said:


> I find it amusing that someone is always monitoring this thread. It must be a full-time, 24 hour a day job just checking on this thread!
> 
> I kind of enjoy the idea that our activity makes other people have to work more!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1800219 said:


> Hey, it hasn't happened yet! I took all of the plows off last week, the trucks that get used in the summer anyway.
> 
> It looks like a beautiful week around here, snow or not. :laughing:


Maybe one more week of semi relaxation


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1800228 said:


> I find it amusing that someone is always monitoring this thread. It must be a full-time, 24 hour a day job just checking on this thread!
> 
> I kind of enjoy the idea that our activity makes other people have to work more!


Hahahahah!


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1800206 said:


> So now the GFS tops out at 22" by Friday huh??


Yesterday dropped off the plows and put them away.

Greased, lubed and waxed them up...what I am a talking about again?...oh yeah the plows! 

If they have to come back out, will be pissed.

Thinking anything under 6" can melt but that might be pushing it at commercials.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Winter is over


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1800228 said:


> I find it amusing that someone is always monitoring this thread. It must be a full-time, 24 hour a day job just checking on this thread!
> 
> I kind of enjoy the idea that our activity makes other people have to work more!


And bedazzled didnt even get to see it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1800236 said:


> Winter is over


No it's not. Tomorrow's weather story will be talking about a midweek storm.

NWS will have 50% rain/snow mix.

Monday the winter storm watch will be issued. Rain snow will be increased to 60-70% with 1-3" forecast.

Tuesday will be the talk of "if this happens, or that, this is possible"

Wednesday we will wake up to the warning and Thursday it'll be 14" of snow on the ground.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Can I get that in writing?


SnowGuy73;1800236 said:


> Winter is over


ps your right technically it's spring.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1800239 said:


> No it's not. Tomorrow's weather story will be talking about a midweek storm.
> 
> NWS will have 50% rain/snow mix.
> 
> Monday the winter storm watch will be issued. Rain snow will be increased to 60-70% with 1-3" forecast.
> 
> Tuesday will be the talk of "if this happens, or that, this is possible"
> 
> Wednesday we will wake up to the warning and Thursday it'll be 14" of snow on the ground.


Sounds like a plan! (Except you can take away the 1 in front of the 4...don't need 14")


----------



## SnowGuy73

Uh huh.....


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1800251 said:


> Uh huh.....


Seems kinda pointless!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1800251 said:


> Uh huh.....


Looks like he caught you


----------



## jimslawnsnow

73 and cloudy in Chicago. Saw a few guys doing clean ups. Grass is greening. Not near as green as I thought it would be


----------



## jimslawnsnow

4.13 for gas here. Dang


----------



## jimslawnsnow

76 degrees in Indiana east of Chicago


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1800262 said:


> 76 degrees in Indiana east of Chicago


Better not get too far east. Won't be able to get back before the snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ummmmm.... There are going to be back to back 12" snowfalls. One Wednesday night. One Friday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1800264 said:


> Ummmmm.... There are going to be back to back 12" snowfalls. One Wednesday night. One Friday.


Says who?...


----------



## BossPlow614

jimslawnsnow;1800258 said:


> 4.13 for gas here. Dang


Would you expect anything else from the home of the president?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1800263 said:


> Better not get too far east. Won't be able to get back before the snow.


Just to Michigan. I'll be back early tomorrow


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1800264 said:


> Ummmmm.... There are going to be back to back 12" snowfalls. One Wednesday night. One Friday.


Which way is it coming from? North, south or west?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

BossPlow614;1800267 said:


> Would you expect anything else from the home of the president?


Indiana isn't much cheaper.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Might have to saddle up one more time.
but...

Last night it was going south of us? Now today we get,
"THE GFS AND ECMWF ARE NOT IN VERY GOOD AGREEMENT"

It's going to be messy/muddy.

Didn't someone say " it's over"?

tues into wens
THE GFS AND ECMWF ARE NOT IN VERY GOOD AGREEMENT WITH THESE FEATURES WITH THE ECMWF FURTHER NORTH AND PROGRESSIVE WITH THE LOW.
HOWEVER...
BOTH WOULD SUGGEST SOME SIGNIFICANT SNOW WILL FALL OVER PORTIONS OF THE NORTHLAND DURING THE PERIOD FROM TUESDAY NIGHT INTO
AT LEAST WEDNESDAY NIGHT.


----------



## Greenery

jimslawnsnow;1800268 said:


> Just to Michigan. I'll be back early tomorrow


Buying a mower?

I've got a Walker here for sale but its pretty used up.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Greenery;1800272 said:


> Buying a mower?
> 
> I've got a Walker here for sale but its pretty used up.


No. What's the details?


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1800264 said:


> Ummmmm.... There are going to be back to back 12" snowfalls. One Wednesday night. One Friday.


dew points are up, 30f----35f too
wet stuff

the next big thing will be a very small acc during dec. 14
..... brown xmas perhaps.

anyone know what kelvin waves are//??


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1800264 said:


> Ummmmm.... There are going to be back to back 12" snowfalls. One Wednesday night. One Friday.


Turn it back to 10:1 ratio... might back you feel a little better... a little... if the model temps are right about it being in the 20's we really could be screwed...


----------



## unit28

...and if the dew points are 35f?


----------



## qualitycut

Who's still starting clean ups next week? Lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1800283 said:


> ...and if the dew points are 35f?


It would be about 130% humidity.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1800284 said:


> Who's still starting clean ups next week? Lol


We won't be until I know for sure we won't be plowing.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1800286 said:


> We won't be until I know for sure we won't be plowing.


I'm waiting till following week regardless


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1800284 said:


> Who's still starting clean ups next week? Lol


Depends on how much rain we get and see what the end of the week does. Did blow out some gutters on Friday. May do a small landscape project Monday/Tuesday. Also have bids to do in between. And maybe a wake for a fellow lawn care guy who passed away on Thursday


----------



## OC&D

BossPlow614;1800267 said:


> Would you expect anything else from the home of the president?


There are many states where gas is much more than it is in Illinois. I'm not a fan of the guy either, but your statement is baseless. He's done plenty of stuff you can legitimately insult him about.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1800291 said:


> There are many states where gas is much more than it is in Illinois. I'm not a fan of the guy either, but your statement is baseless. He's done plenty of stuff you can legitimately insult him about.


I think he was calling out Illinois which happens to be the presidents home state.


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1800293 said:


> I think he was calling out Illinois which happens to be the presidents home state.


Indeed I did

.........


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1800293 said:


> I think he was calling out Illinois which happens to be the presidents home state.


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1800295 said:


>


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1800284 said:


> Who's still starting clean ups next week? Lol


Looks like not a wise decision at this point


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1800285 said:


> It would be about 130% humidity.


perhaps this?

A BLENDED SOLUTION BETWEEN THE TWO EXTREMES YIELDED CHANCE
POPS WEDNESDAY AND THURSDAY WITH MUCH OF THE PRECIPITATION BEGIN
RAIN.

trending even colder into Saturday as per metgen?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1800302 said:


> perhaps this?
> 
> A BLENDED SOLUTION BETWEEN THE TWO EXTREMES YIELDED CHANCE
> POPS WEDNESDAY AND THURSDAY WITH MUCH OF THE PRECIPITATION BEGIN
> RAIN.
> 
> trending even colder into Saturday as per metgen?


Begin as rain...... Just like the last storm.


----------



## unit28

fr/ra now?


metgen jumping all around


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goalllllllllllllll!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1800307 said:


> Goalllllllllllllll!!!!


That didn't take long!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1800308 said:


> That didn't take long!!


Intense game so far.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1800304 said:


> fr/ra now?
> 
> metgen jumping all around


Sure is... and the GFS dips below freezing Tuesday night showing no relief even during the day through at least Saturday...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Noooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Yesssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1800313 said:


> Yesssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


This is going to stay very close


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1800314 said:


> This is going to stay very close


I think you're right. Pretty tight so far. This Union team is pretty good and we'll need every goal we can get.


----------



## unit28

looking at the past temperature outlook and 
the new updated forecast map....
both have the cold air in the same location


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I see NWS is talking about 6 or more inches of snow already in the forecast discussion. A bit ahead of my layout of operations.

Putting the plows back on tomorrow afternoon. Got some headlights to fix.

Running snowblowers to the shop on Monday.

Looks like I'll be getting my bonus.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I was looking at some satellite pictures of parking lots and this showed up. The plane looks like its going to land on the building.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Noooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

What a save! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

WHat the cafe is going on around here!


----------



## cbservicesllc

WTH happened?? It was 2-1 us... I turn around for 2 minutes and it's gone to hell!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1800318 said:


> I was looking at some satellite pictures of parking lots and this showed up. The plane looks like its going to land on the building.


Haha, awesome!


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1800284 said:


> Who's still starting clean ups next week? Lol





cbservicesllc;1800297 said:


> Looks like not a wise decision at this point


Was planing on it but I have a feeling we wont be. No Fert either.

Accu already showing 2-4"


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1800324 said:


> Was planing on it but I have a feeling we wont be. No Fert either.
> 
> Accu already showing 2-4"


Same..... I still would if it wasn't going to snow. With snow, what's the point!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu is showing icy conditions Wednesday night.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goallllll!!!!!!


----------



## Green Grass

This game is intense!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1800330 said:


> This game is intense!


I feel much better now that we got that goal. 

Now somebody help Wilcox out a little!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bs............


----------



## Drakeslayer

More Cowbell!


----------



## Polarismalibu

They should have tied it up off that rebound


----------



## Drakeslayer

Barry melrose must be sitting with the band.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Put the puck on the net!!!

All this Union this, Union that talk is starting to bother me.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1800339 said:


> Put the puck on the net!!!
> 
> All this Union this, Union that talk is starting to bother me.


Yeah that was getting really annoying.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1800331 said:


> I feel much better now that we got that goal.
> 
> Now somebody help Wilcox out a little!


I don't think he will ever get help.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Wilcox is not paying attention like he should


----------



## SSS Inc.

Lots of time left. They can do this.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Now that penalty is really bs. C'mon. Let em' play.


----------



## Polarismalibu

They still have a chance!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1800350 said:


> They still have a chance!


Yes they do!!!

Lets go Gophers!


----------



## SSS Inc.

NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


Its over. I think I'll watch the Masters recap on the Golf Channel.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Game over now


----------



## cbservicesllc

That aint good...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Wow.......


----------



## SSS Inc.

Let go Wild!


----------



## Drakeslayer

Fire the Don!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Minnesota can't win a damn thing. The wild better change that


----------



## Polarismalibu

I like how there going on and on how Wilcox was "fantastic" I think my definition of fantastic must be different


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1800358 said:


> Minnesota can't win a damn thing. The wild better change that


I'm still going to riot in Dinkytown. Cafe this. wesport


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1800359 said:


> I like how there going on and on how Wilcox was "fantastic" I think my definition of fantastic must be different


He did have some unbelievable saves. He had a few times where he faced 5-6 shots in a handful of seconds. Its not his fault. Union didn't score any powerplay goals but all those two minute penalties add up to a lot of time where we couldn't be the aggressor.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1800362 said:


> He did have some unbelievable saves. He had a few times where he faced 5-6 shots in a handful of seconds. Its not his fault. Union didn't score any powerplay goals but all those two minute penalties add up to a lot of time where we couldn't be the aggressor.


I'm not saying it's his fault. He did make quite a few mistakes that they scored on easily in the beginning. He had some great saves though


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1800360 said:


> I'm still going to riot in Dinkytown. Cafe this. wesport


I will be the the one getting sprayed with mace:angry:


----------



## Drakeslayer

I think Kare 11 wants a riot to break out. They had live coverage for the first 8 minutes.


----------



## SnowGuy73

What a bunch of clowns in dinky town!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1800366 said:


> I think Kare 11 wants a riot to break out. They had live coverage for the first 8 minutes.


Same with 5


----------



## SnowGuy73

What are these idiots trying to prove with this?

Gas them all!


----------



## Drakeslayer

Free speech!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1800368 said:


> Same with 5


The police chief seemed bored when they interviewed her


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1800371 said:


> The police chief seemed bored when they interviewed her


She's down there for show only.


----------



## SnowGuy73

God, Yuhas is a homer!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yuhas says odds of precip Thursday and Friday is on the decrease.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1800373 said:


> God, Yuhas is a homer!


What a d-bag,break out the sunscreen.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1800376 said:


> What a d-bag,break out the sunscreen.


Close, pollen report.


----------



## Camden

I watched the game while playing in a poker tournament at Grand Casino. I was way more interested in the game then the tournament and the next thing you know I'm at the final table when the Gophers cut it to 5-4. I was folding 99.8% of the hands and only concentrating when I was in the blinds.

The game gets over and I'm like "Okay, time to buckle down and focus." I was out 2 hands later :crying: I had a full house (4s full of Kings, other guy had Kings full of 4s). So brutal.


----------



## Deershack

All the sports talk about the Gophers, Wild, Vikings Wolves and their not being able to win, and with everyone getting so wrapped up in the seasons , makes me glad I never got into following sports. I look at the back page of the sports section to check the weather and rarely if ever open the other pages. Life is so much easier if you don't give a damn about how they do.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like the meteogram is starting to tank.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

SnowGuy73;1800369 said:


> What are these idiots trying to prove with this?
> 
> Gas them all!


I was watching fox9 and they went to they guy in dinkytown and I happened to see some friends from high school in that group that was around him screaming. Great stuff hahaha


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1800379 said:


> I watched the game while playing in a poker tournament at Grand Casino. I was way more interested in the game then the tournament and the next thing you know I'm at the final table when the Gophers cut it to 5-4. I was folding 99.8% of the hands and only concentrating when I was in the blinds.
> 
> The game gets over and I'm like "Okay, time to buckle down and focus." I was out 2 hands later :crying: I had a full house (4s full of Kings, other guy had Kings full of 4s). So brutal.


You weren't at Mille Lacs were ya?

We've been here all weekend.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1800383 said:


> Looks like the meteogram is starting to tank.


Dews were going up
fr/ra coming in
Temps going up

Looks like the temp map and my cut off map
are still in the right place.

Just N of me might get some ice


----------



## unit28

the lift coming over the high Uinta's is
going to carry mega orographic's over the rocks

http://www.ssec.wisc.edu/data/geo/i...=conus&file=gif&imgoranim=8&anim_method=flash


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1800386 said:


> You weren't at Mille Lacs were ya?
> 
> We've been here all weekend.


That's where I was.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1800394 said:


> That's where I was.


Too bad I didn't know, I would have bought you a drink.

Wait, no, it's a dry casino, I would have gotten you a free glass of Pepsi.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I see the Meteogram is back up again.


----------



## SnowGuy73

41° overcast breezy


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like Rochester is going to get some snow tonight, according to Sam.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1800383 said:


> Looks like the meteogram is starting to tank.


Thank God... looks like rain is still going to make this week suck though...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1800396 said:


> I see the Meteogram is back up again.


Yeah, disregard last comment, temps look below freezing Tuesday evening through Friday


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1800412 said:


> Yeah, disregard last comment, temps look below freezing Tuesday evening through Friday


I'd like to have a two day steady rain event.


----------



## unit28

NAM and GFS dew points Wednesday morning in the high 30's


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1800414 said:


> NAM and GFS dew points Wednesday morning in the high 30's


So 100% humidity and lots of moisture?


----------



## banonea

SnowGuy73;1800406 said:


> Looks like Rochester is going to get some snow tonight, according to Sam.


Excuse me.........


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;1800422 said:


> Excuse me.........


That's what it showed.


----------



## banonea

SnowGuy73;1800424 said:


> That's what it showed.


How much are we supposed to get


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;1800425 said:


> How much are we supposed to get


Not sure, check your forecast.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1800425 said:


> How much are we supposed to get


NWS says less than half inch for you bano.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1800413 said:


> I'd like to have a two day steady rain event.


Same here. Lwnmwrman can have the snow up his way and everyone is happy.

BTW saw two clowns doing clean ups today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1800431 said:


> Same here. Lwnmwrman can have the snow up his way and everyone is happy.
> 
> BTW saw two clowns doing clean ups today.


Agreed, north or south of us where guys like/want snow.

I also saw a company out this morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like tomorrow won't be a go for starting clean ups, never mind the wetness, but 30 mph winds!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'd rather see rain.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1800433 said:


> Looks like tomorrow won't be a go for starting clean ups, never mind the wetness, but 30 mph winds!


Nevermind.... Winds are today.


----------



## qualitycut

Good thong there's another entrance to the cabin


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1800440 said:


> Good thong there's another entrance to the cabin


Nice!.......


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1800440 said:


> Good thong there's another entrance to the cabin


Yikes! Hopefully it doesn't get any worse. That would be a wake up call if you hit that in the dark.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1800442 said:


> Yikes! Hopefully it doesn't get any worse. That would be a wake up call if you hit that in the dark.


Still some snow left and a lot if standing water up there I think that's about is bad as ot will wash out. They are lucky they just have a camper ans not a cabin where its draining.


----------



## Greenery

TKLAWN;1800431 said:


> Same here. Lwnmwrman can have the snow up his way and everyone is happy.
> 
> BTW saw two clowns doing clean ups today.


I don't get it, most lawns I've walked through are still pretty soft. Half even have small piles of snow!!

In my experience the tine rakes don't work very well in these conditions.


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1800444 said:


> Still some snow left and a lot if standing water up there I think that's about is bad as ot will wash out. They are lucky they just have a camper ans not a cabin where its draining.


I stopped at our family cabin up in Nisswa last tuesday and I wasn't able to pull in the driveway cause I was worried about getting stuck in the SNOW. The woods were completely white still.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1800440 said:


> Good thong there's another entrance to the cabin


Nothing like a good thong.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1800458 said:


> Nothing like a good thong.


That's a big crack!


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1800442 said:


> Yikes! Hopefully it doesn't get any worse. That would be a wake up call if you hit that in the dark.


I see quality found the leak in your irrigation system....


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1800460 said:


> I see quality found the leak in your irrigation system....


If that happens to me I have plenty of fill to throw in the hole. Hopefully I don't forget to turn the system off. I did that with a garden hose once and I realized at about 1 a.m. that I left it on. I got to our shop and had water gushing out of all the doors. Whoops!


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1800468 said:


> If that happens to me I have plenty of fill to throw in the hole. Hopefully I don't forget to turn the system off. I did that with a garden hose once and I realized at about 1 a.m. that I left it on. I got to our shop and had water gushing out of all the doors. Whoops!


Who uses a garden hose inside.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1800469 said:


> Who uses a garden hose inside.


Wash bays in the shop. That's what we do


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1800469 said:


> Who uses a garden hose inside.


I do.  We wash trucks, fill equipment that requires water etc. etc. I have a whole bay dedicated to washing equipment. I can't be the only one.

Edit:^^ I guess I'm not the only one.


----------



## jimslawnsnow




----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1800469 said:


> Who uses a garden hose inside.


I do, at the shop and my garage at home has one too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1800476 said:


>


Yup... Sounds like fun.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh goodie.... look at Saturday now too....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1800477 said:


>


What's this for and when


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1800480 said:


> Oh goodie.... look at Saturday now too....


Oh come on and friggin end already


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1800481 said:


> What's this for and when


Later this week.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;1800455 said:


> I don't get it, most lawns I've walked through are still pretty soft. Half even have small piles of snow!!
> 
> In my experience the tine rakes don't work very well in these conditions.


Yeah I did a little light raking in a couple spots in my backyard (south side) and had to be very careful not to pull out grass by the roots


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1800479 said:


> Yup... Sounds like fun.


Thinking most of it should melt as ground temps are fairly warm. A lot warmer than the last fiasco


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1800477 said:


>


Mother cafe! What's neon green?


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1800487 said:


> Thinking most of it should melt as ground temps are fairly warm. A lot warmer than the last fiasco


I like your style... but soil temps are in the mid 40's and lows are in the 20's all week... i'm hoping we don't lose too much ground...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1800488 said:


> Mother cafe! What's neon green?


I don't remember and there was no key thing.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1800487 said:


> Thinking most of it should melt as ground temps are fairly warm. A lot warmer than the last fiasco


Ya..... Go with that!


----------



## Camden

Wild get the Avs in round 1. With the way the Blues are playing I almost would rather see them but I'm happy with Colorado. 

Playoff dates haven't been announced yet but I'm going to try to take in the home games if I can score tickets.


----------



## SnowGuy73

If I remember correct blue and red are bad!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1800495 said:


> If I remember correct blue and red are bad!


Yeah, at least that's in Northern WI...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1800501 said:


> Yeah, at least that's in Northern WI...


That will change....


----------



## SnowGuy73

As long as the 8" are on the grass and not the asphalt, who cares. Jmo


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1800488 said:


> Mother cafe! What's neon green?


I think green is around 4" blues are around 8" Red is 12" and tan is 16"+ if I remember right.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1800477 said:


>


At least it looks like it has shifted a bit to the east and north, at least right now.

This one was from last week.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1800503 said:


> As long as the 8" are on the grass and not the asphalt, who cares. Jmo


Who cares at all it will melt!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1800514 said:


> Who cares at all it will melt!!


All of my commercials, most of my townhomes, that's who will care.

It won't melt fast with low 40's for highs through the weekend.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1800503 said:


> As long as the 8" are on the grass and not the asphalt, who cares. Jmo





Green Grass;1800514 said:


> Who cares at all it will melt!!


Whatever happens, I just want to get going at a reasonable time... if it dries out enough to start the week of the 21st I won't get too cranky...


----------



## Camden

Green Grass;1800514 said:


> Who cares at all it will melt!!


You can say the same thing about snow that falls in December. It all eventually melts. Most of my clients demand that I limit their exposure to slip and fall accidents. It's not even debatable in their eyes, if there's snow or ice it needs to be taken care of.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1800521 said:


> You can say the same thing about snow that falls in December. It all eventually melts. Most of my clients demand that I limit their exposure to slip and fall accidents. It's not even debatable in their eyes, if there's snow or ice it needs to be taken care of.


This.................


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1800521 said:


> You can say the same thing about snow that falls in December. It all eventually melts. Most of my clients demand that I limit their exposure to slip and fall accidents. It's not even debatable in their eyes, if there's snow or ice it needs to be taken care of.


Yep... resi's probably will cancel service, but businesses won't... oh well I guess...


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;1800521 said:


> You can say the same thing about snow that falls in December. It all eventually melts. Most of my clients demand that I limit their exposure to slip and fall accidents. It's not even debatable in their eyes, if there's snow or ice it needs to be taken care of.


Yeah I know I just have no ambition to go plow more snow. I got all the lawn equipment ready this week.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1800514 said:


> Who cares at all it will melt!!


Doh K........


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1800516 said:


> All of my commercials, most of my townhomes, that's who will care.
> 
> It won't melt fast with low 40's for highs through the weekend.


Agreed....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1800521 said:


> You can say the same thing about snow that falls in December. It all eventually melts. Most of my clients demand that I limit their exposure to slip and fall accidents. It's not even debatable in their eyes, if there's snow or ice it needs to be taken care of.


Well said.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1800528 said:


> Yeah I know I just have no ambition to go plow more snow. I got all the lawn equipment ready this week.


I haven't even had motivation to do that yet. Haha.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1800532 said:


> I haven't even had motivation to do that yet. Haha.


Me either I'm still wanting my two weeks of nothing to do.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1800537 said:


> Me either I'm still wanting my two weeks of nothing to do.


You've had like a month. You weren't even here for the last storm.


----------



## TKLAWN

I think pretty much all of us are in the less than one inch category according to NWS.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

snowing here tonight. metro gets some tomorrow night I guess. I suppose I shouldn't have switched to spring mode. its like last year. get a teaser week then snow another teaser week then snow then rain for 2 months


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.wpc.ncep.noaa.gov/pwpf/wwd_accum_probs.php

This says 80% chance of greater than 2" by Wednesday evening.

I'm very near the 50% for >4".


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1800548 said:


> http://www.wpc.ncep.noaa.gov/pwpf/wwd_accum_probs.php
> 
> This says 80% chance of greater than 2" by Wednesday evening.
> 
> I'm very near the 50% for >4".


Glad none of my plows are put away...


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1800537 said:


> Me either I'm still wanting my two weeks of nothing to do.


Agreed!...


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1800549 said:


> Glad none of my plows are put away...


I could have said the same 3 days ago


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1800537 said:


> Me either I'm still wanting my two weeks of nothing to do.


Same!!!!~!!


----------



## Greenery

My plows are still out, 2 are still broke down so it will snow.

I was planning on putting them away on Tuesday. 
Signing a lease tomorrow for a shop finally so they will actually be easy to get out if needed. I'm pumped no more mud bogging to get at my stuff.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1800560 said:


> My plows are still out, 2 are still broke down so it will snow.
> 
> I was planning on putting them away on Tuesday.
> Signing a lease tomorrow for a shop finally so they will actually be easy to get out if needed. I'm pumped no more mud bogging to get at my stuff.


Nice, congrats!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That reminds me. I have a broken A frame I need to get fixed in the morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm not pulling the plows back out just yet.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1800538 said:


> You've had like a month. You weren't even here for the last storm.


Im talking 2 weeks of nothing to think about or worry about related to work.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;1800560 said:


> My plows are still out, 2 are still broke down so it will snow.
> 
> I was planning on putting them away on Tuesday.
> Signing a lease tomorrow for a shop finally so they will actually be easy to get out if needed. I'm pumped no more mud bogging to get at my stuff.


Nice! Where's the shop at?


----------



## qualitycut

Ive had 4 emails today asking if I can get their clean ups done before Easter


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1800564 said:


> Im talking 2 weeks of nothing to think about or worry about related to work.


I know. I also like the break between seasons. I find winter pretty relaxing actually.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1800563 said:


> I'm not pulling the plows back out just yet.


I wouldn't.......Things have to come together perfectly for this snow to actually happen.


----------



## djagusch

cbservicesllc;1800549 said:


> Glad none of my plows are put away...


All my plows are still mounted on the trucks besides the one I drive around with.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1800566 said:


> Ive had 4 emails today asking if I can get their clean ups done before Easter


Good luck with all that!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1800568 said:


> I know. I also like the break between seasons. I find winter pretty relaxing actually.


From what I hear one of your competitors in town here is starting tomorrow.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1800571 said:


> Good luck with all that!


I politely told them probably not. One customer wants their patio power washed this week also.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1800569 said:


> I wouldn't.......Things have to come together perfectly for this snow to actually happen.


Like I said before, as long as it only accumulates on grass!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1800573 said:


> I politely told them probably not. One customer wants their patio power washed this week also.


That shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1800575 said:


> That shouldn't be a problem.


No but not to thrilled about doing it when its 30-40 degrees


----------



## Greenery

cbservicesllc;1800565 said:


> Nice! Where's the shop at?


Thanks guys.

Just north of Delano, 10 minutes from home.

Its the opposite direction I wanted to go but the price was right.
Its a 2-3 year old barely used building.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1800577 said:


> No but not to thrilled about doing it when its 30-40 degrees


I stopped doing all that extra crap years ago.....

I stick to my main services and nothing else.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1800580 said:


> I stopped doing all that extra crap years ago.....
> 
> I stick to my main services and nothing else.


Yea they are a good customer and are building a 1.5 million dollar house so I'm trying to keep them happy so they don't find someone else.


----------



## unit28

just got back from McGregor
minnesota has more road rivers than lakes


washing everything tomorrow and throwing it behind the mowers

going camping Easter weekend and trout fishing


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1800583 said:


> just got back from McGregor
> minnesota has more road rivers than lakes
> 
> washing everything tomorrow and throwing it behind the mowers
> 
> going camping Easter weekend and trout fishing


Yea not to far north of where I was, just west of Finlayson about 5-10 miles. Big pine lake


----------



## qualitycut

Wild are looking good


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;1800570 said:


> All my plows are still mounted on the trucks besides the one I drive around with.


Same here...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;1800579 said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Just north of Delano, 10 minutes from home.
> 
> Its the opposite direction I wanted to go but the price was right.
> Its a 2-3 year old barely used building.


Nice! I'm sure the further you go the better the price... its nice not having the stuff all over the yard!


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1800582 said:


> Yea they are a good customer and are building a 1.5 million dollar house so I'm trying to keep them happy so they don't find someone else.


Yeah... you kinda have to do that...


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1800587 said:


> Wild are looking good


Well, they were for a minute until Byrz tripped over himself 

Speaking of the Wild, I just bought tickets for Game 3 on Monday. I'll probably buy Game 4 tix if the series is close but if by chance we're down 0-3 I won't waste my time/money.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1800582 said:


> Yea they are a good customer and are building a 1.5 million dollar house so I'm trying to keep them happy so they don't find someone else.


Copy that.


----------



## Camden

djagusch;1800570 said:


> All my plows are still mounted on the trucks besides the one I drive around with.


Yep. No reason to take them off yet, they're just sitting anyway so they might as well sit with plows on.


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## unit28

looks like they had mostly mix precip, maybe more drizzle than snow for sure.

Breaking up over N/C Iowa now


----------



## unit28

N/E of me wednesday for acc snow?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1800605 said:


> N/E of me wednesday for acc snow?


Not too far.....


----------



## qualitycut

Now that was a nice goal


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1800608 said:


> Now that was a nice goal


You ain't kidding!


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1800605 said:


> N/E of me wednesday for acc snow?


Keep moving north and east.


----------



## Camden

Man, I haven't seen a guy headhunt like that in a long long time. I noticed that the linesman that broke it up was Brian Mach from my town of Little Falls. He's been a NHL official for several years now.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Note to self
Mon pm, mount plow
Put snow blower and shovels in back of truck.
laugh at the reports "it's going north"


----------



## qualitycut

How many of you guys are still waiting for people to sign contracts? Are there a lot of people just holding off still?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1800623 said:


> How many of you guys are still waiting for people to sign contracts? Are there a lot of people just holding off still?


I have all my mowing ones back. Fert and squirt I have a couple still out there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1800623 said:


> How many of you guys are still waiting for people to sign contracts? Are there a lot of people just holding off still?


I have some I haven't contacted yet.

A couple I am meeting with at the beginning of the week.

I had more emails come in over the weekend.

Some haven't confirmed, but most likely they are good to go. It's usually how it operates every year.

What's going on for Saturday? Other than the big wrap around the GFS wants to put out there?? AND... at least the totals have completely dropped in line now for Wednesday. 3" will melt down to 1".


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1800623 said:


> How many of you guys are still waiting for people to sign contracts? Are there a lot of people just holding off still?


Slowly coming in. I'm sure it will be a halt this week with the crummy weather


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

At least Frankie hasn't chimed in yet this time.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1800562 said:


> That reminds me. I have a broken A frame I need to get fixed in the morning.


Me too but theres no fixing mine. Either a new a-frame or new plow


----------



## Polarismalibu

I did a clean up today.... I would rather it snow and plow again


----------



## SnowGuy73

Foibles says the snow won't be a big deal......

Were screwed!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1800628 said:


> Me too but theres no fixing mine. Either a new a-frame or new plow


Mine is broken right at the bend.

Probably put a new A frame on it.


----------



## banonea

Greenery;1800560 said:


> My plows are still out, 2 are still broke down so it will snow.
> 
> I was planning on putting them away on Tuesday.
> Signing a lease tomorrow for a shop finally so they will actually be easy to get out if needed. I'm pumped no more mud bogging to get at my stuff.


Working on doing the same thing. I have ran my business out of my home for over 15 years and I am hoping to have a shop before lawn care starts. I just need the guy that's in it now to leave. He hasn't paid rent in like 5 months.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1800623 said:


> How many of you guys are still waiting for people to sign contracts? Are there a lot of people just holding off still?


A lot of verbal commitments, some signed... next year i'm sending everything in February...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1800640 said:


> A lot of verbal commitments, some signed... next year i'm sending everything in February...


November, while their lawn still looks awesome, you've provided them impeccable service, and they don't have 400 fliers in their mailbox offering a cheaper price!!!


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1800623 said:


> How many of you guys are still waiting for people to sign contracts? Are there a lot of people just holding off still?


Waiting on quite a few


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1800572 said:


> From what I hear one of your competitors in town here is starting tomorrow.


Sweeping or Blacktopping?



LwnmwrMan22;1800627 said:


> At least Frankie hasn't chimed in yet this time.


Get your Chinese Food and Milk. Frankie is the best.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1800623 said:


> How many of you guys are still waiting for people to sign contracts? Are there a lot of people just holding off still?


I am. Work did not come in this past week nearly as fast as I thought it would with the nice weather. So thats good considering the week thats coming. Oh well.

I said the same exact thing last year.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1800644 said:


> Sweeping or Blacktopping?
> 
> Get your Chinese Food and Milk. Frankie is the best.


Black topping.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1800646 said:


> Black topping.


Green or Red Trucks? And btw they can have it. Way too early to do any major projects unless its highway work(green trucks).


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1800636 said:


> Mine is broken right at the bend.
> 
> Probably put a new A frame on it.


That's exactly where mine broke. Plows not that old either. Did you check on a price for an a frame?? How much are they.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1800647 said:


> Green or Red Trucks? And btw they can have it. Way too early to do any major projects unless its highway work(green trucks).


White and green.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1800641 said:


> November, while their lawn still looks awesome, you've provided them impeccable service, and they don't have 400 fliers in their mailbox offering a cheaper price!!!


Now that's a great idea!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1800649 said:


> White and green.


Oh really....Pl**** I wonder what they will be doing. Most guys we talk with won't be doing anything substantial for a couple weeks at least. Its not just lawns that are really wet. I'm not even sure when all the plants will open. Only a couple so far.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1800648 said:


> That's exactly where mine broke. Plows not that old either. Did you check on a price for an a frame?? How much are they.


My guy charges about $500-600 to put one on. I drop off the plow, 2 days later he has it done.

Would get it back quicker if I cared, but they can work on it as they have time.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1800651 said:


> Oh really....Pl**** I wonder what they will be doing. Most guys we talk with won't be doing anything substantial for a couple weeks at least. Its not just lawns that are really wet. I'm not even sure when all the plants will open. Only a couple so far.


Not sure, was just talking to one of their employees yesterday and he said that they are back to work tomorrow.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1800648 said:


> That's exactly where mine broke. Plows not that old either. Did you check on a price for an a frame?? How much are they.


I think 350-400


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1800652 said:


> My guy charges about $500-600 to put one on. I drop off the plow, 2 days later he has it done.
> 
> Would get it back quicker if I cared, but they can work on it as they have time.


I see. So that means an a-frame is around $400 I'll have to give crysteel a call. Not fixing it till it warms up. If we get snow I'll have to adjust but guessing some wont want anything done.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1800644 said:


> Sweeping or Blacktopping?
> 
> Get your Chinese Food and Milk. Frankie is the best.


As long as Frankie doesn't chime in by Tuesday morning, I'm not concerned.

Trying to figure out what the situation is there.

Is there a group of weather guys that use Frankie as a front man for YouTube hits?

Is Frankie himself a weather nut? But he can't honestly study maps from all over the world himself in the basement, can he? He has videos for every corner of the world, from earthquake to fires to dust storms to snow.

I think he's a normal guy, messes up the hair, is into weather and puts out crazy videos.

The last one of MN, he was laughing when he kept repeating get your chinese food, get your pizza, get your Pepsi, get your Coke. He makes sure to leave all advertising revenues open.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1800650 said:


> Now that's a great idea!


Its not just a hat rack you know......


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1800656 said:


> Not sure, was just talking to one of their employees yesterday and he said that they are back to work tomorrow.


If they are actually out paving they can have it. This weather is going to stink. Its bad enough in the fall but it actually seems worse to me in the Spring.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1800661 said:


> If they are actually out paving they can have it. This weather is going to stink. Its bad enough in the fall but it actually seems worse to me in the Spring.


Ya, I'm not sure.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1800659 said:


> As long as Frankie doesn't chime in by Tuesday morning, I'm not concerned.
> 
> Trying to figure out what the situation is there.
> 
> Is there a group of weather guys that use Frankie as a front man for YouTube hits?
> 
> Is Frankie himself a weather nut? But he can't honestly study maps from all over the world himself in the basement, can he? He has videos for every corner of the world, from earthquake to fires to dust storms to snow.
> 
> I think he's a normal guy, messes up the hair, is into weather and puts out crazy videos.
> 
> The last one of MN, he was laughing when he kept repeating get your chinese food, get your pizza, get your Pepsi, get your Coke. He makes sure to leave all advertising revenues open.


My brother turned me on to him a few years ago. I also questioned the laughing in the last video but my brother noted that he has been on a few local news stations and actually has some issues. I think he is just really into weather. He's no Novak but he tells it like it is. I do believe he is not acting. As far as the other regions I'm sure he just follows the real meteorologist's leads. If he's acting, he is pretty dang good.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1800662 said:


> Ya, I'm not sure.


I'll have to scope out their shop and see where they are headed.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1800664 said:


> My brother turned me on to him a few years ago. I also questioned the laughing in the last video but my brother noted that he has been on a few local news stations and actually has some issues. I think he is just really into weather. He's no Novak but he tells it like it is. I do believe he is not acting. As far as the other regions I'm sure he just follows the real meteorologist's leads. If he's acting, he is pretty dang good.


O..... Now I know who you guys are referring to.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1800666 said:


> I'll have to scope out their shop and see where they are headed.


Whatever you gotta do.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1800668 said:


> Whatever you gotta do.


While I do tend to keep tabs on the competition I have better things to do. Everyone has a different plan that works for them. I'd rather start after Easter when the weather hopefully warms up for good.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1800669 said:


> While I do tend to keep tabs on the competition I have better things to do. Everyone has a different plan that works for them. I'd rather start after Easter when the weather hopefully warms up for good.


With the weather this coming week it looks like after Easter for lawns as well.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1800672 said:


> With the weather this coming week it looks like after Easter for lawns as well.


Sure does...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sure hope I'm 34 degrees when this 3/4" of precip is falling.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1800674 said:


> Sure hope I'm 34 degrees when this 3/4" of precip is falling.


Is that per hour?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1800651 said:


> Oh really....Pl**** I wonder what they will be doing. Most guys we talk with won't be doing anything substantial for a couple weeks at least. Its not just lawns that are really wet. I'm not even sure when all the plants will open. Only a couple so far.


Oh... it's not just lawns that are really wet? 

The road to my shop... pavement outside of a trucking company... about 18 inches deep at it's worst...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1800676 said:


> Oh... it's not just lawns that are really wet?
> 
> The road to my shop... pavement outside of a trucking company... about 18 inches deep at it's worst...


What a mess!


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1800676 said:


> Oh... it's not just lawns that are really wet?
> 
> The road to my shop... pavement outside of a trucking company... about 18 inches deep at it's worst...


Atleat the big dip that was there will be gone once they fix it. I slammed my plow everytime I drove down that road on that dip


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1800675 said:


> Is that per hour?


No, 9 hour accumulation. But if I go to the 12 hour total, it just goes to a darker orange, which is between .75" and 1".

But... over 12 hours, that's not bad. At a 10:1 ratio, that would be about 7-8", but it's also during the day on Wednesday.

The Saturday one looks bad, until you realize it starts at the 3" +/- from Wednesday, then slowly climbs over Thursday, and then shoots up during the day / evening Friday for about another 3".

I could see 8" on the ground collectively by Saturday, with about 2" left in the grass come Sunday morning, even with the cold temps.

Just ordered the BOGO Samsung S5 through Verizon. I'll need a day to get my phone redone.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's 11. Guess paperwork will wait for morning.

Bit of a couple of late nights at the casino, not winning anything.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1800681 said:


> No, 9 hour accumulation. But if I go to the 12 hour total, it just goes to a darker orange, which is between .75" and 1".
> 
> But... over 12 hours, that's not bad. At a 10:1 ratio, that would be about 7-8", but it's also during the day on Wednesday.
> 
> The Saturday one looks bad, until you realize it starts at the 3" +/- from Wednesday, then slowly climbs over Thursday, and then shoots up during the day / evening Friday for about another 3".
> 
> I could see 8" on the ground collectively by Saturday, with about 2" left in the grass come Sunday morning, even with the cold temps.
> 
> Just ordered the BOGO Samsung S5 through Verizon. I'll need a day to get my phone redone.


To hell with that.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1800681 said:


> No, 9 hour accumulation. But if I go to the 12 hour total, it just goes to a darker orange, which is between .75" and 1".
> 
> But... over 12 hours, that's not bad. At a 10:1 ratio, that would be about 7-8", but it's also during the day on Wednesday.
> 
> The Saturday one looks bad, until you realize it starts at the 3" +/- from Wednesday, then slowly climbs over Thursday, and then shoots up during the day / evening Friday for about another 3".
> 
> *I could see 8" on the ground collectively by Saturday, with about 2" left in the grass come Sunday morning, even with the cold temps.*
> 
> Just ordered the BOGO Samsung S5 through Verizon. I'll need a day to get my phone redone.


Seems feasible...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1800680 said:


> Atleat the big dip that was there will be gone once they fix it. I slammed my plow everytime I drove down that road on that dip


Right... now we just need this at the other two dips...


----------



## SnowGuy73

I guess though, like I said beforeas long as it only accumulates on the grass I'm fine.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS says 1-2", Meteogram shows 3" for me so far on Wednesday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My Taylors Falls shows 1-3". Forest lake has a high of 56 for Sunday with a 30% chance of snow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

31° overcast calm.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS says less than half for Wednesday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks windy out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Keith says rain/snow mix on Wednesday that we need to keep our eye on.


----------



## Green Grass

Screw this it's cold out.

25 breezy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Barlow says rain snow mix changing to all rain, but a low of 29°.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1800718 said:


> Keith says rain/snow mix on Wednesday that we need to keep our eye on.


Also said mainly north of the viewing area.


----------



## TKLAWN

Nice day for clean ups!


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1800725 said:


> Nice day for clean ups!


I'm sure there are guys out!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Forecast Discussion says 2-5" possible from St. Cloud through Chisago City through Bloomer, Wi.

Anyone interested in being on the list to plow again?? Usual suspects??


----------



## SnoFarmer

21*
windy
sunny

THE BIG QUESTION IS HOW FAR NORTH WILL
IT EXTEND AND HOW MUCH SNOW WILL FALL. THE GEM AND NAM IS THE HIGHEST WITH 10-12 INCHES AT DLH WITH HEAVIER AMOUNTS ACROSS NW WI.
THE ECMWF HAS 7-10 INCHES INT HE HEAVY SNOW AXIS THAT INCLUDES DLH. THE GEM HAS 8-12 INCHES WITH AROUND 10-11 INCHES AT DLH. THE GFS HAS 8-14 INCHES WITH THE NAM THE HIGHEST WITH 14-20 INCHES ACROSS NW
WI.

4-fun


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;1800722 said:


> Also said mainly north of the viewing area.


My cut off map
still in line after a week.

my guess is heyward[sp] wi for the bullseye, NE of me

looks like the 22" that was forecasted from metgen 
shrinks down to 1/4" here

washing everything today


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1800732 said:


> My cut off map
> still in line after a week.
> 
> my guess is heyward[sp] wi for the bullseye, NE of me
> 
> looks like the 22" that was forecasted from metgen
> shrinks down to 1/4" here
> 
> washing everything today


Great!

Keep it up there..prsport


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1800730 said:


> Forecast Discussion says 2-5" possible from St. Cloud through Chisago City through Bloomer, Wi.
> 
> Anyone interested in being on the list to plow again?? Usual suspects??


Well Im in. I have accounts in the north as you no but if you get it and I don't I'll come up. Can help out if I get everything done too. If your **** rapids stuff needs it I can do that. Got the truck fixed that just shut off on its own. Ficm just went out.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22;1800730 said:


> Forecast Discussion says 2-5" possible from St. Cloud through Chisago City through Bloomer, Wi.
> 
> Anyone interested in being on the list to plow again?? Usual suspects??


If Lake Mtka. is clear of snow, I'm in if you need it. Thumbs Up
(only three commercial accounts to deal with this late in the season for me).


----------



## Greenery

Brrr, its cafe cold out there.


----------



## OC&D

I hadn't come close to getting over the Gophers losing :realmad::angry:, and then I had to witness that horrid game the Wild played last night. I can only hope that they'll show up to play on Thursday.

Oh, and winter is over.


----------



## Camden

Anyone have experience with a 3 pt mounted dethatcher compared to a front mount? There's a huge price difference between the two.

I'm definitely going to buy one or the other from these guys --> http://www.cmpattachments.com/CMP_3_Point_Dethatcher_p/cmp-3pd.htm

I don't want to buy one and have it be a big piece of cafe.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;1800750 said:


> Anyone have experience with a 3 pt mounted dethatcher compared to a front mount? There's a huge price difference between the two.
> 
> I'm definitely going to buy one or the other from these guys --> http://www.cmpattachments.com/CMP_3_Point_Dethatcher_p/cmp-3pd.htm
> 
> I don't want to buy one and have it be a big piece of cafe.


not with those. but I am switching to those estate rakes. looks like a old hay rake. I think it will be faster and gentler on the turf. then come behind with the navigator and suck it all up

similar to this http://www.northerntool.com/shop/to...ci_sku=27617&gclid=CNeUqduX4L0CFSqXOgod3D4A7Q

here's a video of the exact one 




http://edneyco.com/products


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yup... Clean ups in full effect down here. The half mile trip from my house to the gas station, 3 companies including here at the gas station.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1800753 said:


> Yup... Clean ups in full effect down here. The half mile trip from my house to the gas station, 3 companies including here at the gas station.


Isn't it windy down there? Its real windy here.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1800753 said:


> Yup... Clean ups in full effect down here. The half mile trip from my house to the gas station, 3 companies including here at the gas station.


snow on the ground here


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1800754 said:


> Isn't it windy down there? Its real windy here.


O yes.... Crap blowing everywhere.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My yard was frozen this morning.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Yep, windy.

I could do some clean up on commercial accounts (trash/ rocks/ busted curbs (from other contractors push on the properties). Don't want to rearrange the equipment yet. I look too desperate with the trailer full of gear and the plow still on.


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;1800751 said:


> not with those. but I am switching to those estate rakes. looks like a old hay rake. I think it will be faster and gentler on the turf. then come behind with the navigator and suck it all up


You have a machine that can suck up those big windrows? I guess I'm not sure what a Navigator is but it must be pretty sweet.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yup........ Tru green is doing apps as well, in Shakopee, MN.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1800762 said:


> Yup........ Tru green is doing apps as well, in Shakopee, MN.


As opposed to Shakopee OK?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;1800760 said:


> You have a machine that can suck up those big windrows? I guess I'm not sure what a Navigator is but it must be pretty sweet.


Pretty much the same as a walker. You don't have to rake it all in one windrow. You can set it to vee so you get stuff from just the 2 wheels.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1800764 said:


> As opposed to Shakopee OK?


I'm sure of any other Shakopee.........


----------



## qualitycut

Geez just finished some paper work and went out side, its to damn cold.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1800772 said:


> Geez just finished some paper work and went out side, its to damn cold.


Yes it is. I have been walking around parking lots all day and I thought my ears were going to fall off this morning. This is not Spring!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS... Gonna have a parking lot repair RFP from a property in Little Canada. You interested in seeing it? Gonna be a week or two.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1800767 said:


> I'm sure of any other Shakopee.........


Just giving you the needle since you had put Minnesota in your comment.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1800780 said:


> Just giving you the needle since you had put Minnesota in your comment.


O I see....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Anyone watch kitchen nightmares? They did recap of Amy's baking company. What a nut. Imagine if we treated customers that way.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1800730 said:


> Forecast Discussion says 2-5" possible from St. Cloud through Chisago City through Bloomer, Wi.
> 
> Anyone interested in being on the list to plow again?? Usual suspects??


count me in.........


----------



## cbservicesllc

MNPLOWCO;1800758 said:


> I look too desperate with the trailer full of gear and the plow still on.


I've seen a couple of those up here this morning. I laughed... No one actively doing cleanups here though... only thing i've seen is Prescription doing mulch topdress at MG Hospital.


----------



## banonea

We got about 1 " on the grass. Cold and windy here.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1800772 said:


> Geez just finished some paper work and went out side, its to damn cold.


Seriously, its miserable. Yesterday at the twins game was bad too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Couple companies cleaning in Forest Lake.

I'm probably the only one running around buying snowblowers off of Craigslist.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1800790 said:


> Couple companies cleaning in Forest Lake.
> 
> I'm probably the only one running around buying snowblowers off of Craigslist.


Bet they are cheap


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Seems kinda steep

http://rmn.craigslist.org/grd/4395797588.html


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1800792 said:


> Seems kinda steep
> 
> http://rmn.craigslist.org/grd/4395797588.html


Those 2 stage blowers are about 1k a piece at least the first two are. The accounts are not really worth much. Kinda hard to sell something like that unless someone just wants the equipment.


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;1800792 said:


> Seems kinda steep
> 
> http://rmn.craigslist.org/grd/4395797588.html


$300 for 12 drives is $25/time. That's about the going rate here. About 1/2 of what he's asking is for the snowblowers. Maybe not that bad of a deal?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;1800794 said:


> $300 for 12 drives is $25/time. That's about the going rate here. About 1/2 of what he's asking is for the snowblowers. Maybe not that bad of a deal?


One company that you know here gets 555 per season. Most that charge per time are 30-35 or a bit more. Newbies charge 20-25 and quickly realize it for the next season. And it does say about a dozen. Is that 11 or 13? More or less


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1800779 said:


> SSS... Gonna have a parking lot repair RFP from a property in Little Canada. You interested in seeing it? Gonna be a week or two.


Sure, send me the info when you have it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;1800789 said:


> Seriously, its miserable. Yesterday at the twins game was bad too.


Yeah, I'm really looking forward to going to the game on Wednesday night.:laughing: I hope it snows during the game. At least the tickets were free again.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1800793 said:


> Those 2 stage blowers are about 1k a piece at least the first two are. The accounts are not really worth much. Kinda hard to sell something like that unless someone just wants the equipment.


If I was closer, I would throw an offer.

I need a couple of nice decent 2 stagers for specific accounts.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1800791 said:


> Bet they are cheap


Picked up a Toro 721, the new 4 cycle for $350.

Needs a scraper, some paddles

New about $600+tax, give or take. Trying to turn my 2 cycle 3650/2450 over to the 4 cycle so we can stop carrying 2 cycle oil in the winter.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1800792 said:


> Seems kinda steep
> 
> http://rmn.craigslist.org/grd/4395797588.html


Nice job on spelling.... although I've seen worse on here!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Meteogram down to 3" total through Saturday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dahl just said no big deal on the snow, most likely.

Next week all in the 70's with our first 80.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1800808 said:


> Dahl just said no big deal on the snow, most likely.
> 
> Next week all in the 70's with our first 80.


Nice.......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1800808 said:


> Dahl just said no big deal on the snow, most likely.
> 
> Next week all in the 70's with our first 80.


Only a week away. Like the 50 from a couple months ago


----------



## banonea

I now understand why they get home of $2000 for ape hangers on a Harley, this is a pain in the ass


----------



## NorthernProServ




----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;1800824 said:


>


It can stay up north


----------



## unit28

Yep.....
getting a good weekend to camp.

Wife has an SG 5, daughter has a Flex.
Neither will get services where I go.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My hourly is up to 4.5" for Wednesday.


----------



## unit28

Need a mower.
Not sure I want JD
Cutting over watered and over fed lawns


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm in a Winter Storm Watch.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1800834 said:


> I'm in a Winter Storm Watch.


You got my number if you need me


----------



## SnoFarmer

Has your local news talked about the impending storm?
Ours local weather has hinted to a "slight chance " that "we might see snow".

we'll see what they say tonight.

Hopefully Sven is doing better forecasting, or maybe it's the politically controlled weather forecast for DHL.

What I've noticed is most of the time the weather foretasted for the weekend on Mon or Tues news is always nice, at worst.
Then as the weekend approaches, on Fri they will tell you about the rain for Sat. 

Why?
Because the tourists make there reservations on Mon or Tues based on the weekend forecast for DhL.

Then you drive up anyway because you had the reservation.

Hows that for a theory .


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1800831 said:


> Need a mower.
> Not sure I want JD
> Cutting over watered and over fed lawns


Over watered/fed lawns =Deere or scag


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnoFarmer;1800841 said:


> Has your local news talked about the impending storm?
> Ours local weather has hinted to a "slight chance " that "we might see snow".
> 
> we'll see what they say tonight.
> 
> Hopefully Sven is doing better forecasting, or maybe it's the politically controlled weather forecast for DHL.
> 
> What I've noticed is most of the time the weather foretasted for the weekend on Mon or Tues news is always nice, at worst.
> Then as the weekend approaches, on Fri they will tell you about the rain for Sat.
> 
> Why?
> Because the tourists make there reservations on Mon or Tues based on the weekend forecast for DhL.
> 
> Then you drive up anyway because you had the reservation.
> 
> Hows that for a theory .


They all say a " chance of rain/snow mix".

NWS has put me at 4-8" of accumulation for 24 hours from about 1 am Wednesday morning to about 1 am Thursday.

I'm not sure with that theory, but so far NWS is following my outline. Tomorrow at this time I should be in a Winter Storm Warning.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1800848 said:


> They all say a " chance of rain/snow mix".
> 
> NWS has put me at 4-8" of accumulation for 24 hours from about 1 am Wednesday morning to about 1 am Thursday.
> 
> I'm not sure with that theory, but so far NWS is following my outline. Tomorrow at this time I should be in a Winter Storm Warning.


Cheese and rice! Nothing for me... yet...


----------



## SnoFarmer

On wednesday and central
wisconsin wednesday night. This quick moving low will provide very
good snowfall rates for a fairly short period of time- from wednesdays morning to wednesday evening...later times for
northcentral wisconsin.

Rates of an inch an hour for quite a few hours mean that the snow will pile up. Current thinking that the best and heaviest
snowfall will be in the best fgen area from about brainerd through
duluth and most of northern wisconsin.

Put the plow back on , snoblower in back, shovels.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Who knew NWS was into lawn care???

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/news/display_cmsstory.php?wfo=mpx&storyid=101701&source=0


----------



## SnoFarmer

Sure the NWS is reporting it.
But The local weather guys are still.
at 
"we might see snow, a slight chance".
nothing like the NWS has been reporting.
and most of the time the locals just regurgitate the NWS the best they can.



LwnmwrMan22;1800848 said:


> They all say a " chance of rain/snow mix".
> 
> NWS has put me at 4-8" of accumulation for 24 hours from about 1 am Wednesday morning to about 1 am Thursday.
> 
> I'm not sure with that theory, but so far NWS is following my outline. Tomorrow at this time I should be in a Winter Storm Warning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnoFarmer;1800853 said:


> Sure the NWS is reporting it.
> But The local weather guys are still.
> at
> "we might see snow, a slight chance".
> nothing like the NWS has been reporting.
> and most of the time the locals just regurgitate the NWS the best they can.


We get the same thing down here. Channel 4 used to be verbatim of what the NWS was forecasting, now the weather guy goes out on his own limb.

Hopefully Frankie MacDonald hasn't made a video yet. :crying::crying:


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1800852 said:


> Who knew NWS was into lawn care???
> 
> http://www.crh.noaa.gov/news/display_cmsstory.php?wfo=mpx&storyid=101701&source=0


Nice!!!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The confirmations are rolling in today. I think people realize we are at the end of April and are seeing companies working. 

LET'S GET THIS PARTY STARTED!!!



















Right after this 10" of snow I'll get.


----------



## unit28

SnoFarmer;1800851 said:


> On wednesday and central
> wisconsin wednesday night. This quick moving low will provide very
> good snowfall rates for a fairly short period of time- from wednesdays morning to wednesday evening...later times for
> northcentral wisconsin.
> 
> Rates of an inch an hour for quite a few hours mean that the snow will pile up. Current thinking that the best and* heaviest
> snowfall will be in the best fgen area from about brainerd through
> duluth and most of northern wisconsin.*
> Put the plow back on , snoblower in back, shovels.....


sounds about right......


----------



## TKLAWN

unit28;1800831 said:


> Need a mower.
> Not sure I want JD
> Cutting over watered and over fed lawns


Good pricing and financing on new deere's.


----------



## qualitycut

I didn't see one company out today doing clean ups


----------



## TKLAWN

Ian says couple sloppy inches.:crying:


----------



## BossPlow614

TKLAWN;1800872 said:


> Ian says couple sloppy inches.:crying:


Was PD on ch 9 instead of Ian?


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1800870 said:


> I didn't see one company out today doing clean ups


Me either, not one...was looking to!


----------



## NorthernProServ

looks like Duluth NWS has heavy snow farther south over the cities


----------



## andersman02

Ive seen scotts, weedman, trugreen and pro turf out. 

A few cleanup crews also.

Hope they are using some long release pre em or doing 2 apps.

We re starting everything next week


----------



## andersman02

Funny thing, one scouts yard I saw had a site pile still in it


----------



## qualitycut

Novaks got his impact map up.


----------



## andersman02

Anyone do maint on a 20 complex with 300k sq ft in blaine?


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1800886 said:


> Novaks got his impact map up.


Is it a yard cleanup impact map?

I saw a few companies driving around with cleanup setups in Plymouth today


----------



## BossPlow614

andersman02;1800887 said:


> Anyone do maint on a 20 complex with 300k sq ft in blaine?


Looking for a sub or ????


----------



## andersman02

BossPlow614;1800892 said:


> Looking for a sub or ????


Nah, prop manager called us today. Guess the maint company was supposed to take care of it last year but didn't...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Didnt see anyone doing cleanups... just a couple trucks with plows pulling mowers... the 3 companies on the street by my shop weren't out doing anything either...


----------



## hansenslawncare

What's up gentleman? I've been a trolling this thread for the past winter. Anyways I'd like to introduce myself and contribute to this thread. My name's Richard but you guys can call me Rich, or jerk! I get that once in a while. We operate mainly in Woodbury, Oakdale, parts of Maplewood.

Thanks for the good reading fellas...


----------



## MNPLOWCO

hansenslawncare;1800902 said:


> What's up gentleman? I've been a trolling this thread for the past winter. Anyways I'd like to introduce myself and contribute to this thread. My name's Richard but you guys can call me Rich, or jerk! I get that once in a while. We operate mainly in Woodbury, Oakdale, parts of Maplewood.
> 
> Thanks for the good reading fellas...


Welcome to the thread. Your kinky like me...I mostly like to watch! Thumbs Up.
Have you paid your thread fee? It Cost me 4 mowers and a trailer to get in...
but it's worth it!
Cheers from MNPLOWCO


----------



## hansenslawncare

MNPLOWCO;1800922 said:


> Welcome to the thread. Your kinky like me...I mostly like to watch! Thumbs Up.
> Have you paid your thread fee? It Cost me 4 mowers and a trailer to get in...
> but it's worth it!
> Cheers from MNPLOWCO


I'm a straight shooter...not really kinky here. lol.

That's a steep thread fee!!!

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

K..........................


Question I have on the Meteogram.....

Will the light blue line always be the oldest GFS and the dark blue always the newest?

And the same with the Reds for the NAMs?


And also... the METEOGRAM is REALLY REALLY starting to tank.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Wow, those posts were gone in a flash! Weather/snow/ rain/ sleet etc.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

MNPLOWCO;1800929 said:


> Wow, those posts were gone in a flash! Weather/snow/ rain/ sleet etc.


yikes. cant even call a guy by his name. so we can say café again but not call Richard dick?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

even ricky bobby post is gone


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I guess I don't understand what the big deal is.

MJD has said time and time again that this site is supposed to be family friendly.

We all know that we are tiptoeing the line with SSS's and Hanson's nickname and time and time again MJD has said to not cross that line.

It really isn't a big deal.

The word has been edited out before, and many more times the thread will just be shut down.

Per Bob Casey...... "NOW KNOCK IT OFF!!!!"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1800934 said:


> even ricky bobby post is gone


Ricky Bobby is gone since I had the other name quoted in the text.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1800934 said:


> even ricky bobby post is gone


I guess I can't be called Dick anymore. And apparently I couldn't assume Dick Hansen was correct either. Lots of my potential customers seem to take that liberty and call me Dick. Still can't figure that one out. Apparently he's a total Richard.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1800927 said:


> K..........................
> 
> *Question I have on the Meteogram.....
> 
> Will the light blue line always be the oldest GFS and the dark blue always the newest?
> 
> And the same with the Reds for the NAMs*?
> 
> And also... the METEOGRAM is REALLY REALLY starting to tank.


No one?? No one??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1800940 said:


> I guess I can't be called Dick anymore. And apparently I couldn't assume Dick Hansen was correct either. Lots of my potential customers seem to take that liberty and call me Dick. Still can't figure that one out. Apparently he's a total Richard.


To be fair, you did say in your post not to be called that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hey Paving / Sweeping guy... before you get this thread locked for good... answer my question on the Meteogram up a couple of posts.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1800941 said:


> No one?? No one??


No I don't think so. They just alternate colors. Noon and Midnight are light. 6 and 6 are dark.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1800945 said:


> No I don't think so. They just alternate colors. Noon and Midnight are light. 6 and 6 are dark.


So the noon GFS was 3", the 6 pm is 1" at 11:1, correct?

I need to quit worrying about it and just get my tax stuff together....


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1800946 said:


> So the noon GFS was 3", the 6 pm is 1" at 11:1, correct?
> 
> I need to quit worrying about it and just get my tax stuff together....


Yes, more of less. When I said noon I should have said 12Z. I got them backwards. But yes its on its way down. I really don't think you have anything to worry about. We would have to get a lot and fast to worry about. All our plows that I take off will remain off unless there is actually plowable snow on the ground. You're a bit north but still....don't think you need to over prepare.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1800946 said:


> So the noon GFS was 3", the 6 pm is 1" at 11:1, correct?
> 
> I need to quit worrying about it and just get my tax stuff together....


Wouldn't 18z be the noon gfs?

Or wait wouldn't that be 6pm


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1800941 said:


> No one?? No one??


I think they switch off every time just to keep things interesting... (and to confuse the heck out of us)


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1800952 said:


> Wouldn't 18z be the noon gfs?


18z is techically 1pm central actually 

They always call it the zulu number run for consistency... just symantics that we're 5 hours behind


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1800952 said:


> Wouldn't 18z be the noon gfs?


Yes. I already corrected my mistake. My mind is in another place.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1800955 said:


> 18z is techically 1pm central actually
> 
> They always call it the zulu number run for consistency... just symantics that we're 5 hours behind


Depending on daylight savings?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1800956 said:


> Yes. I already corrected my mistake. My mind is in another place.


O I didnt even see that I just meant it as woukdnt that have been the newest on the Meteogram to lwnmrr


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm just trying to get it in my head which one is which.

When I look at them on the phone, it's hard to see the legend.

If you try to zoom in on the phone, at least on mine, the headers stay the same, the graph gets bigger, but gets hidden behind the header and you can't see the legend or times. It's kinda screwy on mobile.

I figured if I could get it in my head which one was which, I could just look at the one that was the newest.

If Ricky Bobby is correct, then I'll just teach myself when I wake up, the newest one will be the dark blue (6z) then around lunch it'll be the light blue (12z), unless I sleep in, then it's the light blue (12z or 7 am local time) which is the newest, then 18z will be 1 pm so around afternoon snack time that one is the newest.......




Maybe I'll just stick with whichever one is lowest, that's the one I'll look at.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1800958 said:


> O I didnt even see that I just meant it as woukdnt that have been the newest on the Meteogram to lwnmrr


Yeah.

And yes it depends on daylight savings. A "typical" winter wouldn't have this problem as it would be over before the change.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1800959 said:


> I'm just trying to get it in my head which one is which.
> 
> When I look at them on the phone, it's hard to see the legend.
> 
> If you try to zoom in on the phone, at least on mine, the headers stay the same, the graph gets bigger, but gets hidden behind the header and you can't see the legend or times. It's kinda screwy on mobile.
> 
> I figured if I could get it in my head which one was which, I could just look at the one that was the newest.
> 
> If Ricky Bobby is correct, then I'll just teach myself when I wake up, the newest one will be the dark blue (6z) then around lunch it'll be the light blue (12z), unless I sleep in, then it's the light blue (12z or 7 am local time) which is the newest, then 18z will be 1 pm so around afternoon snack time that one is the newest.......
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'll just stick with whichever one is lowest, that's the one I'll look at.


Mine's the same way. The lower one is the most current.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1800940 said:


> I guess I can't be called Dick anymore. And apparently I couldn't assume Dick Hansen was correct either. Lots of my potential customers seem to take that liberty and call me Dick. Still can't figure that one out. Apparently he's a total Richard.


Richard what did you do!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1800949 said:


> Yes, more of less. When I said noon I should have said 12Z. I got them backwards. But yes its on its way down. I really don't think you have anything to worry about. We would have to get a lot and fast to worry about. All our plows that I take off will remain off unless there is actually plowable snow on the ground. You're a bit north but still....don't think you need to over prepare.


Right now I have 2.6" from 1 am to 1 pm. With 1" possible before the sun comes up.

My fear is that turns into 1.5" and covers the ground before the melt can start when the sun comes up. Then get another 1.5" on the slop, and things get messy.

Then we are forecast to have rain from 2 pm to 7 pm with a high of 38.

If it's 3" of slop, will that melt down before we get the next 1.7" from 7 pm to 7 am??


----------



## unit28

Good grief......
Said it earlier

22" was forecasted by metgen, now down to 1/4"



I've had it NE with a cutoff all along.





Wash bays were wide open today........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm supposed to have a low of 27 Tuesday night / Wednesday morning.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1800965 said:


> Richard what did you do!


I'm not sure what happened. One second I'm welcoming a fellow plow jockey(Dick Hansen) and the next thing you know my posts were gone.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Which will make
the precip start acrs the mpx cwfa late tue night then increase in
intensity and coverage wed and wed night. with neutral to
potentially cold air advection due to the passage of this
system...temperatures will have little chance to rise above
freezing for much of the nrn portions of the cwfa...both in
central-ern mn and w-central wi. Isentropic lift still looks
significantly enhanced from the 290k thru 300k sfcs in advance of
this system on multiple models. translating this to significant
wx...this means that precip starting out as snow will have a brief
window where it would mix with rain over the nrn tier of
counties...continuing its accumulation...while central and srn
portions of the cwfa will more definitively transition to rain.
However...as this sfc low shifts acrs the region durg the day
wed...additional cold air being dragged into the region on its
backside will force the p-type back over to all snow by late day
wed and continue thru much of wed night before tapering off early
mrng thu. with the precip being -sn for the longest duration over
nrn portions of the cwfa...and ground temps right around
freezing...this will allow for greatest accumulations n of the
i-94 corridor. Amounts in excess of 3 inches...and potentially up
to around 8 inches...are certainly possible so have opted to raise
a winter storm watch for the nrn and nern tier of counties. This
will very likely be a heavy wet snow due to qpf in the 0.40-0.70
inch range in the aforementioned nrn portions. have better
confidence in the higher qpf and higher snowfall amounts due to
very good agreement among the 12z model runs of the gfs/gem/ec and
15z sref. Previously...the 00z ec was well below all the other
models but this latest run has come right in line with the other
models...which have been relatively consistent run-to-run over the
last several model runs. The precipitation will gradually end from
w to e acrs the cwfa early thu mrng while temperatures drop into
the lwr to mid 20s.

Yay me.


----------



## Camden

This thread gets followed more closely now that a certain member has begun posting here again. A lot of you are too new to remember what happened 5-6 years ago.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1800966 said:


> Right now I have 2.6" from 1 am to 1 pm. With 1" possible before the sun comes up.
> 
> My fear is that turns into 1.5" and covers the ground before the melt can start when the sun comes up. Then get another 1.5" on the slop, and things get messy.
> 
> Then we are forecast to have rain from 2 pm to 7 pm with a high of 38.
> 
> If it's 3" of slop, will that melt down before we get the next 1.7" from 7 pm to 7 am??


I think whatever does fall will in fact melt before you have to worry. Every day that goes by the ground is a little warmer even with the colder air temps. I really think we wold need a good 6" after dark before I would drop the plow. This system just doesn't lok like a problem. If anything we get a cold rain when I'm at the Twins game.


----------



## unit28

Rains th.....frsasumo


----------



## Camden

Personally, I think the snow is going to stick. It's been awfully chilly up here the past few days. Hard surfaces have cooled way off.


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;1800972 said:


> This thread gets followed more closely now that a certain member has begun posting here again. A lot of you are too new to remember what happened 5-6 years ago.


Don't ink Ive been around for 5-6 years 4 for sure but I cant remember last week or I don't want to.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1800974 said:


> Rains th.....frsasumo


Sumo Wrestling??wesport


----------



## qualitycut

Lwnmrr.

http://wxcaster4.com/gfs/CONUS2_GFS0P5_SFC_ACCUM-SNOW_120HR.gif


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I was here then. I know most of the story.

Anyways, my yard was frozen this morning walking on it.

SSS... you have to remember, up until last Tuesday or so, we had snow everywhere, even in the open.

We haven't had bare ground nearly as long as you guys in the cities have.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1800978 said:


> Lwnmrr.
> 
> http://wxcaster4.com/gfs/CONUS2_GFS0P5_SFC_ACCUM-SNOW_120HR.gif


That's getting better. Friday before I went the casino, we were in the red, with the brownish / tan not too far to the east.


----------



## qualitycut

I was around I think but don't remember anything about someone being naughty on here


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1800981 said:


> That's getting better. Friday before I went the casino, we were in the red, with the brownish / tan not too far to the east.


Even Sunday we were still in the crap when I looked


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1800970 said:


> I'm not sure what happened. One second I'm welcoming a fellow plow jockey(Dick Hansen) and the next thing you know my posts were gone.


You scope out what neighbors where working today.


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;1800972 said:


> This thread gets followed more closely now that a certain member has begun posting here again. A lot of you are too new to remember what happened 5-6 years ago.


I have been here since the beginning. There have been a lot of people to come and go.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1800980 said:


> SSS... you have to remember, up until last Tuesday or so, we had snow everywhere, even in the open.
> 
> We haven't had bare ground nearly as long as you guys in the cities have.


I know you're in the frozen tundra but still. Down here the idea is around .3" liquid followed by 40º or so immediately following. If I saw an inch of liquid over night I might put the plows on. Maybe you'll get hammered but I still doubt it.


----------



## Camden

Green Grass;1800985 said:


> I have been here since the beginning. There have been a lot of people to come and go.


I know! Where did Abes and Millsaps go? Those two guys were great. I'm sure there are several others that have fallen off the site too.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1800984 said:


> You scope out what neighbors where working today.


Nope, I did pass one over in South St. Paul today though. And I drove into to the plant over that way and it was closed.


----------



## qualitycut

Someone on lawnsite said I would put this on plowsite but with all the posts it will just get passed up.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1800985 said:
 

> I have been here since the beginning. There have been a lot of people to come and go.


I'm sure several of them just aren't in the business anymore.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1800988 said:


> Nope, I did pass one over in South St. Paul today though. And I drove into to the plant over that way and it was closed.


Didn't even call to get lunch? Great pizza buffet in inver grove


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1800990 said:


> I'm sure several of them just aren't in the business anymore.


Lucky them!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1800987 said:


> I know! Where did Abes and Millsaps go? Those two guys were great. I'm sure there are several others that have fallen off the site too.


Millsaps chimes in periodically.

I think alot of the sideline guys, they don't post any less, it just seems like it with all of the other posts there are now.

Just like 4x4 Farmer in Fargo.

But even Hamel.


----------



## Ranger620

Got tickets to the twins game on Thursday. Am I going to be ok driving there and home? How muck extra time should I allow with the weather. Should I put the snow tires on? I am prepared for a loss. Ill be the guy right behind the twins dugout not paying attention


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1800996 said:


> Millsaps chimes in periodically.
> 
> I think alot of the sideline guys, they don't post any less, it just seems like it with all of the other posts there are now.
> 
> Just like 4x4 Farmer in Fargo.
> 
> But even Hamel.


Exmark1 used to post last year but have seen nothing this year.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm looking for new shirts for my crew this year.

I'd like to get some breathable, moisture wicking polos. Anyone got an idea what I'm going to pay, ballpark, or a decent place to use?


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1800957 said:


> Depending on daylight savings?


Correct, normally 6 hours...



SSS Inc.;1800960 said:


> Yeah.
> 
> And yes it depends on daylight savings. * A "typical" winter wouldn't have this problem as it would be over before the change*.


Also correct



LwnmwrMan22;1800959 said:


> I'm just trying to get it in my head which one is which.
> 
> *When I look at them on the phone, it's hard to see the legend.
> 
> If you try to zoom in on the phone, at least on mine, the headers stay the same, the graph gets bigger, but gets hidden behind the header and you can't see the legend or times. It's kinda screwy on mobile.*
> 
> I figured if I could get it in my head which one was which, I could just look at the one that was the newest.
> 
> If Ricky Bobby is correct, then I'll just teach myself when I wake up, the newest one will be the dark blue (6z) then around lunch it'll be the light blue (12z), unless I sleep in, then it's the light blue (12z or 7 am local time) which is the newest, then 18z will be 1 pm so around afternoon snack time that one is the newest.......
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'll just stick with whichever one is lowest, that's the one I'll look at.


I hate that!!


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1800997 said:


> Got tickets to the twins game on Thursday. Am I going to be ok driving there and home? How muck extra time should I allow with the weather. Should I put the snow tires on? I am prepared for a loss. Ill be the guy right behind the twins dugout not paying attention


You better get a hotel and pack snow shoes to walk to the hotel.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1800999 said:


> Exmark1 used to post last year but have seen nothing this year.


Last login was 2-26-13


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1800972 said:


> This thread gets followed more closely now that a certain member has begun posting here again. A lot of you are too new to remember what happened 5-6 years ago.


Sounds like a good story!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1800975 said:


> Personally, I think the snow is going to stick. It's been awfully chilly up here the past few days. Hard surfaces have cooled way off.


Solid ice in the curbs and ditches here this morning


----------



## Camden

Green Grass;1800999 said:


> Exmark1 used to post last year but have seen nothing this year.





qualitycut;1801004 said:


> Last login was 2-26-13


He and another guy got into a spat. The guy said Exmark was basically a crook and dishonest. I remember coming to his defense but the damage was done, I don't think he posted again after that.


----------



## albhb3

anyone know when sod is going to be ready?


----------



## Green Grass

albhb3;1801008 said:


> anyone know when sod is going to be ready?


Maybe by July at this rate. I would guess beginning of May.


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;1801005 said:


> Sounds like a good story!


Eventually when we all get together I'll enlighten you!



cbservicesllc;1801006 said:


> Solid ice in the curbs and ditches here this morning


Yep, here too.


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1801008 said:


> anyone know when sod is going to be ready?


I emailed jirik this afternoon so I should hopefully here back tomorrow.


----------



## Camden

Central Landscape Supply hasn't taken in any plant material yet. Have the wholesalers down there got anything in?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1800988 said:


> Nope, I did pass one over in South St. Paul today though. And I drove into to the plant over that way and it was closed.


I saw BR on 35W headed North when I was headed to Boyer this morning


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;1801007 said:


> He and another guy got into a spat. The guy said Exmark was basically a crook and dishonest. I remember coming to his defense but the damage was done, I don't think he posted again after that.


In this thread? If so I don't remember it


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1800997 said:


> Got tickets to the twins game on Thursday. Am I going to be ok driving there and home? How muck extra time should I allow with the weather. Should I put the snow tires on? I am prepared for a loss. Ill be the guy right behind the twins dugout not paying attention


Ask Novak. I'll let you know how Wed Night goes.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1801012 said:



> Central Landscape Supply hasn't taken in any plant material yet. Have the wholesalers down there got anything in?


I'm looking for a fresh supply of red mulch if anyone knows of some around.

Wouldn't mind knocking out a couple of mulch jobs next week.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1801012 said:


> Central Landscape Supply hasn't taken in any plant material yet. Have the wholesalers down there got anything in?


Gertens does but they just cover it in the winter and just built a new couple million dollar green house. Im still trying to find a way to marry into that family


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1801001 said:


> I'm looking for new shirts for my crew this year.
> 
> I'd like to get some breathable, moisture wicking polos. Anyone got an idea what I'm going to pay, ballpark, or a decent place to use?


Same here except something like t-shirts in safety green


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;1801015 said:


> In this thread? If so I don't remember it


I don't believe it was in this thread but I don't know for sure. The mods got to it pretty quick but the damage was done.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1800997 said:


> Got tickets to the twins game on Thursday. Am I going to be ok driving there and home? How muck extra time should I allow with the weather. Should I put the snow tires on? I am prepared for a loss. Ill be the guy right behind the twins dugout not paying attention


I see Novak is calling it the TIG now... awesome...


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1801017 said:


> I'm looking for a fresh supply of red mulch if anyone knows of some around.
> 
> Wouldn't mind knocking out a couple of mulch jobs next week.


Gertens may, they get their mulch from sss tree co in south st paul.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1801020 said:


> Same here except something like t-shirts in safety green


That's what I have. I think I pay 12-13 a piece for 24 and under that its 15 small logo on front and big across the back


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1801023 said:


> Gertens may, they get their mulch from *sss tree* co in south st paul.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1801025 said:


>


Haha I meant s&s. I typed sss so much on here


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1801024 said:


> That's what I have. I think I pay 12-13 a piece for 24 and under that its 15 small logo on front and big across the back


From where?


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1801025 said:


>


You are sure getting your hands in everything!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1801026 said:


> Haha I meant s&s. I typed sss so much on here


 I saw them going down the road the other day.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1801028 said:


> You are sure getting your hands in everything!


Times are tough....We're diversifying!


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1801030 said:


> Times are tough....We're diversifying!


You should get into drain repair.


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;1801031 said:


> You should get into drain repair.


Maybe construction and trash collection also.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1801031 said:


> You should get into drain repair.


You know you're right. I've had a few calls lately. 

So far I've added....
Trees,
Mowing
Irrigation
and maybe drain repair. payup


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1801032 said:


> Maybe construction and trash collection also.


Maybe dumpster rental.....but we would have to wait while the customer fills it up because we don't have roll offs.


----------



## SnoFarmer

It is, it's not me he is watching.



cbservicesllc;1801005 said:


> Sounds like a good story!


I noticed that too.


NorthernProServ;1800878 said:


> looks like Duluth NWS has heavy snow farther south over the cities


And not one of them was one of mine.


MNPLOWCO;1800929 said:


> Wow, those posts were gone in a flash! Weather/snow/ rain/ sleet etc.


:laughing:
It's you the boys have a close eye on these days.
mjd asked why I wanted to come back.
So I told him.
He knows roy, he knows.

so be cool.


Camden;1800972 said:


> This thread gets followed more closely now that a certain member has begun p
> osting here again. A lot of you are too new to remember what happened 5-6 years ago.


21* light winds with an occasional gust


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1801017 said:


> I'm looking for a fresh supply of red mulch if anyone knows of some around.
> 
> Wouldn't mind knocking out a couple of mulch jobs next week.


S&Stree in ss was making it today also check the dump site near mystic lake


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1801016 said:


> Ask Novak. I'll let you know how Wed Night goes.


Trying to decide if we should just catch the train in elk river like we normally do or drive down in case the game blows or the weather gets ugly. Thursday is a day game so I can be home in time to watch the wild


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1801033 said:


> You know you're right. I've had a few calls lately.
> 
> So far I've added....
> Trees,
> Mowing
> Irrigation
> and maybe drain repair. payup


Speaking of which, I sent a guy down from LF to check it out today. He thought he could possibly do the repair by lifting the grate and working from the inside. He thinks the grout from around the inlet eroded away which would be the base case scenario.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1801041 said:


> Speaking of which, I sent a guy down from LF to check it out today. He thought he could possibly do the repair by lifting the grate and working from the inside. He thinks the grout from around the inlet eroded away which would be the base case scenario.


Well that would be good. I would consider that pretty lucky if it works.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1801040 said:


> Trying to decide if we should just catch the train in elk river like we normally do or drive down in case the game blows or the weather gets ugly. Thursday is a day game so I can be home in time to watch the wild


Thursday should be fine. I have a feeling that Wed night will not be fun. I think I'll make the wife drive.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1801044 said:


> Thursday should be fine. I have a feeling that Wed night will not be fun. I think I'll make the wife drive.


So you don't want to live?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1801045 said:


> So you don't want to live?


Good point. I'll have to rethink the situation. If I get lucky my wife's cousin that has the tickets will pick me up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm down to less than an inch now Wednesday night.

Still have the 2.5 Tuesday night into Wednesday morning, but dropped 1/2" Wednesday night.

Seems like this same thing happened last storm.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1801049 said:


> I'm down to less than an inch now Wednesday night.
> 
> Still have the 2.5 Tuesday night into Wednesday morning, but dropped 1/2" Wednesday night.
> 
> Seems like this same thing happened last storm.


Im now at 1-2 Wednesday 1-2 Wednesday night 
Guess Ill be sleeping at the game


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1801049 said:


> I'm down to less than an inch now Wednesday night.
> 
> Still have the 2.5 Tuesday night into Wednesday morning, but dropped 1/2" Wednesday night.
> 
> Seems like this same thing happened last storm.


Stop worrying. The last storm they all dropped the totals but we all were watching the models soar. I see no indication of 8-12" in these parts. Sure you're a little north but not 8" worth. Get your lawn stuff ready, summer's coming next week.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1801046 said:


> Good point. I'll have to rethink the situation. If I get lucky my wife's cousin that has the tickets will pick me up.


Maybe your kids could drop and pick you up.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1801027 said:


> From where?


Its a secret......

Heartland signs in Burnsville.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This is the one that has me concerned.

It's getting later and later, and heavier and heavier.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1801056 said:


> This is the one that has me concerned.
> 
> It's getting later and later, and heavier and heavier.


Its all Norf.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That 1.024 is about 60 miles north of me.


----------



## SnoFarmer

This is going to be a muddy one if you venture off of the pavement.
Even then the frost heaves are popping up everywhere 

4fun

Get a lot of frost heaves down south


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1801059 said:


> That 1.024 is about 60 miles north of me.


Look at the positives. It should melt fast, you may not even need to plow and if you do theres a few guys that will help out so should go fast and best of all closer to your 80" bonus


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1801059 said:


> That 1.024 is about 60 miles north of me.


Yeah, you're screwed!


----------



## SnoFarmer

I think it's going to track a little more to the south on the northern edge
As there is cold air blowing down from Canada

That should push it 60mi south



LwnmwrMan22;1801059 said:


> That 1.024 is about 60 miles north of me.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1801055 said:


> Its a secret......
> 
> Heartland signs in Burnsville.


What brand shirts are they?


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1801064 said:


> What brand shirts are they?


You can pick any brand not sure price difference I think my are gildan.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnoFarmer;1801063 said:


> I think it's going to track a little more to the south on the northern edge
> As there is cold air blowing down from Canada
> 
> That should push it 60mi south


Gee, thanks.

Like OCD said last week sometime, I'll end up with 10", but the NWS will get 1.5", so the official total will still be about 71.5" and I'll be out my extra money.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I SHOULD go to bed, but I kinda wanna stay up for the lunar eclipse.


----------



## banonea

MNPLOWCO;1800922 said:


> Welcome to the thread. Your kinky like me...I mostly like to watch!
> Have you paid your thread fee? It Cost me 4 mowers and a trailer to get in...
> but it's worth it!
> Cheers from MNPLOWCO


:laughing::laughing::laughing: BTW I got all but 1 back. DAMM those things move. should have the last one and the trailer vac back this week. Can't say thank you enough. when I get them all back I will post a pic of the new fleet.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Here's the METEOgram for Mora... closer to me.

This is at 11:1.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

St. Cloud....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NOW do you see where I'm a bit antsy??

An inch an hour is going to accumulate, even in the daytime when it's over 6-7 hours.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1801065 said:


> You can pick any brand not sure price difference I think my are gildan.


Ohhhhh sorry... I was looking for a hybrid of lwnmwrman's breathable polo request...

I'm looking for safety green t-shirts made with some wicking/breathable material... Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1801071 said:


> NOW do you see where I'm a bit antsy??
> 
> An inch an hour is going to accumulate, even in the daytime when it's over 6-7 hours.


First you're just north of the metro and now you're in mora and st. cloud???:laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1801072 said:


> Ohhhhh sorry... I was looking for a hybrid of lwnmwrman's breathable polo request...
> 
> I'm looking for safety green t-shirts made with some wicking/breathable material... Thumbs Up


Those are what I'm looking for as well.

Maybe. Not sure if I want that color or not.

Would be nice, you could easily see everyone.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1801067 said:


> I SHOULD go to bed, but I kinda wanna stay up for the lunar eclipse.


I'm game...



LwnmwrMan22;1801069 said:


> Here's the METEOgram for Mora... closer to me.
> 
> This is at 11:1.


Yikes...



LwnmwrMan22;1801071 said:


> NOW do you see where I'm a bit antsy??
> 
> An inch an hour is going to accumulate, even in the daytime when it's over 6-7 hours.


Yes I do... I don't blame you...


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1801024 said:


> That's what I have. I think I pay 12-13 a piece for 24 and under that its 15 small logo on front and big across the back


come to Rochester, I paid allot less than that. I bought my shirts for about $6.00 each and had them printed for around $2.00 each


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1801073 said:


> First you're just north of the metro and now you're in mora and st. cloud???:laughing:


Forecast discussion this morning called for the line to set up from St. Cloud to Chisago City to Bloomer WI.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1801074 said:


> Those are what I'm looking for as well.
> 
> Maybe. Not sure if I want that color or not.
> 
> Would be nice, you could easily see everyone.


That's why I like it... you don't need the guys to remember to wear a safety vest and can still see them... pretty important in some neighborhoods around here where people drive like no one is around...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1801079 said:


> That's why I like it... you don't need the guys to remember to wear a safety vest and can still see them... pretty important in some neighborhoods around here where people drive like no one is around...


I'm thinking on our school / city properties where you are quite literally acres from each other at any given time. You would stand out against all the kids and whatever clothes they are wearing, since they most likely aren't wearing safety green.

Plus it would want to naturally reflect sunlight with being such a light color.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1801080 said:


> I'm thinking on our school / city properties where you are quite literally acres from each other at any given time. You would stand out against all the kids and whatever clothes they are wearing, since they most likely aren't wearing safety green.
> 
> Plus it would want to naturally reflect sunlight with being such a light color.


And it takes a while to get pit stains, they get a little dark but not yellow and they are about as cool as wearing a white shirt.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1801065 said:


> You can pick any brand not sure price difference I think my are gildan.


So you buy an XL and end up with L after the first wash:laughing::laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.customink.com/photos/tags/safety-green


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1801082 said:


> So you buy an XL and end up with L after the first wash:laughing::laughing:


Nope they actually never shrunk.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.customink.com/styles/ml-kishigo-performance-safety-shirt/189400#image-link


----------



## qualitycut

http://www.customink.com/lab?PK=189400


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1801086 said:


> http://www.customink.com/styles/ml-kishigo-performance-safety-shirt/189400#image-link


I'll have to see what my vendor has and report back... guy is on the FD with me so hopefully he can give me the good guy discount...


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1801085 said:


> Nope they actually never shrunk.


For the price they are almost disposable. I hate gildan. Port authority has been the best so far.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1801089 said:


> For the price they are almost disposable. I hate gildan. Port authority has been the best so far.


I have had the same 10 shirts for 3-4 years and wear them daily all summer and have maybe thrown out 1 of them because of a big tear. I like them because they are not as heavy as others I have ordered in the past


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I've hit a wall.

Too much bidding, answering phone calls, getting taxes ready, plows / blowers fixed.... I'm headed to bed.

I'm sure there will be 3,000 pics of the moon tonight I can look up tomorrow.

Gotta get up early and figure out what I did with the wife's w-2.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Personally I'd rather have polo shirts for the guys, but I'll see what there is.

Djagusch has a good guy in my area, might have to call him tomorrow.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1801076 said:


> come to Rochester, I paid allot less than that. I bought my shirts for about $6.00 each and had them printed for around $2.00 each


In Owatonna I pay 10 a shirt or is it less. Its the same no matter how many you order. This last time I ordered around 35. They had tons to choose from.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1801092 said:


> Personally I'd rather have polo shirts for the guys, but I'll see what there is.
> 
> Djagusch has a good guy in my area, might have to call him tomorrow.


If we just mowed that would be the route I would go. We are rubbing blocks on them getting glue and all the other crap on them so if we ruin one its not a big deal.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1801093 said:


> In Owatonna I pay 10 a shirt or is it less. Its the same no matter how many you order. This last time I ordered around 35. They had tons to choose from.


its about the same


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1801092 said:


> Personally I'd rather have polo shirts for the guys, but I'll see what there is.
> 
> Djagusch has a good guy in my area, might have to call him tomorrow.


Yeah I do like a nice polo tucked in look... keeps it professional


----------



## Polarismalibu

If anyone is up the moon looks pretty cool with the eclipse


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm still at about 4" for tomorrow. Right now it's 18 degrees out.

It's supposed to start a bit later now, end a bit sooner.

I guess I'll just have to go to bed and see what tomorrow brings.

It would be nice to get my truck out of the shop (been a week for a wheel sensor harness) and get a plow out of the shop (broken A frame).

Looks like anything about 10-15 miles south of me will only see an inch or so.


----------



## SnowGuy73

22° clear calm.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Less than an inch and less than half tomorrow.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1801127 said:


> I'm still at about 4" for tomorrow. Right now it's 18 degrees out.
> 
> It's supposed to start a bit later now, end a bit sooner.
> 
> I guess I'll just have to go to bed and see what tomorrow brings.
> 
> It would be nice to get my truck out of the shop (been a week for a wheel sensor harness) and get a plow out of the shop (broken A frame).
> 
> Looks like anything about 10-15 miles south of me will only see an inch or so.


If it is your older ram I have a sensor for the front laying around.


----------



## cbservicesllc

It's too dang cold outside... 

1-2 tomorrow, half tomorrow night here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1801141 said:


> If it is your older ram I have a sensor for the front laying around.


It's for my '13. Passenger side, rear. They replaced the sensor, then found a tear in the harness, so they are waiting for a harness.

Been waiting for a harness since last Wednesday, was supposed to take 2 days.

Need to go meet a fertilizing customer this morning, get taxes done at 10 am, drive down to University / 280 to give an estimate, then get things fueled and hooked up for tonight / tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1801142 said:


> It's too dang cold outside...
> 
> 1-2 tomorrow, half tomorrow night here


I was thinking about getting the equipment ready today, but laying around sounds better.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Marler says nothing to worry about metro and south.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1801146 said:


> Marler says nothing to worry about metro and south.


Doh'k!!!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The 1-2" places, I'm not worried about those.

I'm just worried that the 2-4" gets piled up before it gets warm enough to get enough radiant heat to the blacktop.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1801148 said:


> Doh'k!!!!!!!


That's actually what I said, out loud, to myself!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1801149 said:


> The 1-2" places, I'm not worried about those.
> 
> I'm just worried that the 2-4" gets piled up before it gets warm enough to get enough radiant heat to the blacktop.


You worry too much....

Winter is over.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1801150 said:


> That's actually what I said, out loud, to myself!


:laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1801146 said:


> Marler says nothing to worry about metro and south.


Sure... what about us north guys??? :crying:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1801151 said:


> You worry too much....
> 
> Winter is over.


You can say that, Marler says you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1801153 said:


> Sure... what about us north guys??? :crying:


You wanted more snow......

Too bad winter's over.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1801154 said:


> You can say that, Marler says you have nothing to worry about.


You trust him?


----------



## SnowGuy73

I ain't pulling the plows back out unless there is snow on the ground.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We will see who's worried in the morning.

Both GFS have almost 2" at KMSP by 7 am.










That's a quick 2" too, overnight, no radiant heating from the sun.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Plow shop just called. Plow is done. Pieces are in place.


----------



## SnoFarmer

^ just in time

What a nice spring morning, 
12*, sunny, calm.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnoFarmer;1801172 said:


> What a nice spring morning,
> 12*, sunny, calm.


Beautiful February morning!


----------



## SnowGuy73

I hear a mower in my neighborhood, someone's is doing a clean up.


----------



## SnoFarmer

SnowGuy73;1801173 said:


> Beautiful February morning!


All that was missing was a 20mph wind.

nws330am
OUTHERN LAKE/LAKESHORE-SOUTHERN CASS-CROW WING-NORTHERN AITKIN-
SOUTHERN AITKIN-CARLTON/SOUTHERN ST. LOUIS-PINE-DOUGLAS-BAYFIELD-
ASHLAND-IRON-BURNETT-WASHBURN-SAWYER-PRICE-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...TWO HARBORS...PINE RIVER...BRAINERD...
HILL CITY...AITKIN...DULUTH...CLOQUET...HINCKLEY...SUPERIOR...
WASHBURN...ASHLAND...HURLEY...GRANTSBURG...SPOONER...HAYWARD...
PHILLIPS
...IT IS APPEARING MORE AND MORE
LIKELY THAT NORTHWEST WISCONSIN AND PARTS OF EAST CENTRAL
MINNESOTA...INCLUDING THE TWIN PORTS AREA...COULD GET 6 TO 12
INCHES OF SNOW. THE HEAVIEST AMOUNTS...ABOUT 9 TO 12 INCHES...WILL
MOSTLY LIKELY AFFECT THE NORTHERN MOST TIER OF COUNTIES IN
NORTHWEST WISCONSIN...THE TWIN PORTS AREA...AND THE INTERSTATE 35
CORRIDOR BETWEEN DULUTH AND HINCKLEY.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

St. Cloud meteogram has just about all of the models between 4 & 5" pretty much before 7 am.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Just saw Nicole Curtis walking into the Starbucks by my house. She was rockin some nice yoga pants. Too bad I was stuck in my truck or I would have bought her a coffee.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1801180 said:


> Just saw Nicole Curtis walking into the Starbucks by my house. She was rockin some nice yoga pants. Too bad I was stuck in my truck or I would have bought her a coffee.


I would have left my truck running in the middle of the street and ran her down.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1801178 said:


> St. Cloud meteogram has just about all of the models between 4 & 5" pretty much before 7 am.


Are you thinking you are going to need trucks tonight/tomorrow am?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1801183 said:


> I would have left my truck running in the middle of the street and ran her down.


I had two kids along so it limited my options.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1801187 said:


> I had two kids along so it limited my options.


I would have left them as well and yelled don't tell mom as I was running down the street lol


----------



## MNPLOWCO

banonea;1801185 said:


> Are you thinking you are going to need trucks tonight/tomorrow am?


Lwmwr
I am ready to plow if you need me. Looks like metro is safe to leave.

Banonea, Great to hear that the equipment is going to work out for you! And
my daughter is grateful for the space that you made for her car! love to see
a pic of your "new" fleet!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1801180 said:


> Just saw Nicole Curtis walking into the Starbucks by my house. She was rockin some nice yoga pants. Too bad I was stuck in my truck or I would have bought her a coffee.


Yeah baby!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1801185 said:


> Are you thinking you are going to need trucks tonight/tomorrow am?


Won't be tonight / tomorrow am unless things blow up. Plan is to see what happens in the morning, see what melts in the afternoon and make a decision after that.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1801174 said:


> I hear a mower in my neighborhood, someone's is doing a clean up.


Looks like the other companies by my shop are prepping equipment today and looking to start next Monday


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Should know what needs to be done by this time tomorrow.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1801203 said:


> Won't be tonight / tomorrow am unless things blow up. Plan is to see what happens in the morning, see what melts in the afternoon and make a decision after that.


Sounds good, give me a shout if you need me....


----------



## OC&D

I haven't looked at any forecasts, so should I be concerned about going turkey hunting tomorrow?


----------



## qualitycut

The was a company picking up pavers at Gertens just now


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1801211 said:


> The was a company picking up pavers at Gertens just now


Hmmm... wonder how the frost is going to work out...


----------



## BossPlow614

Here we go, people complaining about us plowing & salting even though we got nearly a foot in that last storm.

"Attached is a copy of the invoice we received from your company. Please send me the part of the contract I signed that shows the dates of service I paid for. Also please email me the part of the contract that states if outside the dates of service you automatically plow without customer approval.

I will watch for that later today or tomorrow morning."

They are a monthly client. In my contract I have this stated:

"In the event of a snow event(s) before November 1st, 2013 or on/after April 1st, 2014, services will be billed at "per visit" rates." (the prices are listed in the contract as well)

Then just above where they sign:

"I have read and understand this document and attached disclaimer and agree to abide by the terms listed and hereby enter into contract with [my company] for the purposes listed above."

I'd say it's justified that we don't need "approval" for plowing. Because I'm sure they don't want a call at 2am when there was 6"+ on the ground and still falling to see if they'd like their property plowed.

I'm sure they're just mad that they have to pay a fair amount for services but there were no complaints from me in Dec & Jan when their property was serviced 12+ times.

:realmad: :angry:


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1801210 said:


> I haven't looked at any forecasts, so should I be concerned about going turkey hunting tomorrow?


I just saw some turkeys. I took a picture.


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;1801215 said:


> Hmmm... wonder how the frost is going to work out...


We augered holes yesterday for a deck. 5' down and no frost at all.


----------



## Camden

BossPlow614;1801216 said:


> Here we go, people complaining about us plowing & salting even though we got nearly a foot in that last storm.
> 
> "Attached is a copy of the invoice we received from your company. Please send me the part of the contract I signed that shows the dates of service I paid for. Also please email me the part of the contract that states if outside the dates of service you automatically plow without customer approval.
> 
> I will watch for that later today or tomorrow morning."
> 
> They are a monthly client. In my contract I have this stated:
> 
> "In the event of a snow event(s) before November 1st, 2013 or on/after April 1st, 2014, services will be billed at "per visit" rates." (the prices are listed in the contract as well)
> 
> Then just above where they sign:
> 
> "I have read and understand this document and attached disclaimer and agree to abide by the terms listed and hereby enter into contract with [my company] for the purposes listed above."
> 
> I'd say it's justified that we don't need "approval" for plowing. Because I'm sure they don't want a call at 2am when there was 6"+ on the ground and still falling to see if they'd like their property plowed.
> 
> I'm sure they're just mad that they have to pay a fair amount for services but there were no complaints from me in Dec & Jan when their property was serviced 12+ times.
> 
> :realmad: :angry:


I am so thankful I don't have customers who try to treat me like that. I would be just as upset as you are. Good luck with that one...


----------



## SnowGuy73

For those wondering.... Plenty dry here for dethatching, I've sucked down about a pound of dust at my house!


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1801216 said:


> Here we go, people complaining about us plowing & salting even though we got nearly a foot in that last storm.
> 
> "Attached is a copy of the invoice we received from your company. Please send me the part of the contract I signed that shows the dates of service I paid for. Also please email me the part of the contract that states if outside the dates of service you automatically plow without customer approval.
> 
> I will watch for that later today or tomorrow morning."
> 
> They are a monthly client. In my contract I have this stated:
> 
> "In the event of a snow event(s) before November 1st, 2013 or on/after April 1st, 2014, services will be billed at "per visit" rates." (the prices are listed in the contract as well)
> 
> Then just above where they sign:
> 
> "I have read and understand this document and attached disclaimer and agree to abide by the terms listed and hereby enter into contract with [my company] for the purposes listed above."
> 
> I'd say it's justified that we don't need "approval" for plowing. Because I'm sure they don't want a call at 2am when there was 6"+ on the ground and still falling to see if they'd like their property plowed.
> 
> I'm sure they're just mad that they have to pay a fair amount for services but there were no complaints from me in Dec & Jan when their property was serviced 12+ times.
> 
> :realmad: :angry:


Send them the contract language, tell them to forget the bill, and lose your phone number...


----------



## BossPlow614

Camden;1801220 said:


> I am so thankful I don't have customers who try to treat me like that. I would be just as upset as you are. Good luck with that one...


I'm not sure what exactly to say. I'm also changing my contract for next year for everyone stating thst turf areas wont be repaired until their bills are paid in full.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1801219 said:


> We augered holes yesterday for a deck. 5' down and no frost at all.


Hmm... good to know! I suppose the streets were far worse being uncovered


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1801222 said:


> Send them the contract language, tell them to forget the bill, and lose your phone number...


I like that idea but it's a bummer because they're a great client, no complaints ever except this.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1801216 said:


> Here we go, people complaining about us plowing & salting even though we got nearly a foot in that last storm.
> 
> "Attached is a copy of the invoice we received from your company. Please send me the part of the contract I signed that shows the dates of service I paid for. Also please email me the part of the contract that states if outside the dates of service you automatically plow without customer approval.
> 
> I will watch for that later today or tomorrow morning."
> 
> They are a monthly client. In my contract I have this stated:
> 
> "In the event of a snow event(s) before November 1st, 2013 or on/after April 1st, 2014, services will be billed at "per visit" rates." (the prices are listed in the contract as well)
> 
> Then just above where they sign:
> 
> "I have read and understand this document and attached disclaimer and agree to abide by the terms listed and hereby enter into contract with [my company] for the purposes listed above."
> 
> I'd say it's justified that we don't need "approval" for plowing. Because I'm sure they don't want a call at 2am when there was 6"+ on the ground and still falling to see if they'd like their property plowed. Kind of a grey area
> 
> I'm sure they're just mad that they have to pay a fair amount for services but there were no complaints from me in Dec & Jan when their property was serviced 12+ times.
> 
> :realmad: :angry:


I can see both sides of this, I emailed all of my customers and asked of they wanted to be plowed after contracts were over and most replied yes after x amount of inches or no leave it.

Edit but I would side with you in this. I am small enough were I try to reach out and see what they want to avoid any headaches and I know not everyone can do that


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1801223 said:


> I'm not sure what exactly to say. I'm also changing my contract for next year for everyone stating thst turf areas wont be repaired until their bills are paid in full.


I like that idea!


----------



## qualitycut




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Novak says be prepared for surprises.


----------



## banonea

SnowGuy73;1801221 said:


> For those wondering.... Plenty dry here for dethatching, I've sucked down about a pound of dust at my house!


not here, all of my contracts are still to wet to touch. Hoping next week
Thumbs Up


----------



## banonea

BossPlow614;1801225 said:


> I like that idea but it's a bummer because they're a great client, no complaints ever except this.


change your dates to Nov.1 to April 30. that is what we have.


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1801226 said:


> I can see both sides of this, I emailed all of my customers and asked of they wanted to be plowed after contracts were over and most replied yes after x amount of inches or no leave it.


I can see both sides also but you'd think that since people were barely able to get down their road that night/morning, they'd appreciate their driveway being plowed.

After last year I changed all my contracts (monthly/prepaid) that after April 1st or before November 1st all services are per visit instead of being included in the contract price because we got slammed in April and the per visit prices on each of those monthly accts after the fact were horrible.


----------



## BossPlow614

banonea;1801232 said:


> change your dates to Nov.1 to April 30. that is what we have.


I'm not sure people would like to pay for another month automatically but basing it off these past 2 years, most probably want it now.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1801234 said:


> I'm not sure people would like to pay for another month automatically but basing it off these past 2 years, most probably want it now.


Depends how you do it. If your going of averages it would be the same amount just less per month. Now some of my customers insist on only Nov-March 31st and per time after that and I don't mind that at least then if I do plow in April it makes me feel a little better.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I don't understand running monthly contracts but not covering the season.

I don't understand customers that would even sign that.

I gained an apartment on Monday because their former agreement ended on March 31. They refused service on April 5 until a new agreement was signed.

If you are doing monthly accounts, I don't understand telling your customer "yeah, you have to pay for November, but not April, and even though it didn't snow in November, I'm charging you extra to plow in April".


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1801228 said:


>


Oh my goodness, part of that 10-16" band is in my county. No!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1801231 said:


> not here, all of my contracts are still to wet to touch. Hoping next week
> Thumbs Up


Same here. I walk on some and have water pushing out around my feet


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1801236 said:


> I don't understand running monthly contracts but not covering the season.
> 
> I don't understand customers that would even sign that.
> 
> I gained an apartment on Monday because their former agreement ended on March 31. They refused service on April 5 until a new agreement was signed.
> 
> If you are doing monthly accounts, I don't understand telling your customer "yeah, you have to pay for November, but not April, and even though it didn't snow in November, I'm charging you extra to plow in April.


Because in my entire life I've seen snow in April once before last year and it was a slushy inch or so. 2002, came on a Saturday night at the end of April, oddly enough I remember racing motocross that Friday night and it was 70 degrees that day.

I may also change my contracts to over 65" or 70" it automatically goes to per visit.


----------



## Camden

I've got an air temp of 27 degrees and a sun-covered surface temp of 57 degrees.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1801241 said:


> I've got an air temp of 27 degrees and a sun-covered surface temp of 57 degrees.


Good.

Anyone seen the KMSP NAM 4km on the Meteogram? 3.5" in about 1.5 hours tomorrow about noon.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Anyone see novaks update 54 minutes ago.... What a clown!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1801239 said:


> Because in my entire life I've seen snow in April once before last year and it was a slushy inch or so. 2002, came on a Saturday night at the end of April, oddly enough I remember racing motocross that Friday night and it was 70 degrees that day.
> 
> I may also change my contracts to over 65" or 70" it automatically goes to per visit.


Okay, but even so. I personally would have sent an email or invoice with the charges, then a credit stating that we did not plow in November, and therefore are crediting this snowfall one time.

You would have that customer then forever. Raise the rate the following season.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1801244 said:


> Okay, but even so. I personally would have sent an email or invoice with the charges, then a credit stating that we did not plow in November, and therefore are crediting this snowfall one time.
> 
> You would have that customer then forever. Raise the rate the following season.


I may take that route.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1801245 said:


> I may take that route.


Make sure they realize this is your discretion and if it snows more in April that the charges will apply, or if they would like to add April in to the flat fee and spread the cost over 6 months that it would result in minimal increases in the contract price.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1801242 said:


> Good.
> 
> Anyone seen the KMSP NAM 4km on the Meteogram? 3.5" in about 1.5 hours tomorrow about noon.


Same moisture available as the gfs has shown but now its dropped tomorrows temps in line with the last gfs. About 10º colder than nws has as a high. Should be interesting.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1801244 said:


> Okay, but even so. I personally would have sent an email or invoice with the charges, then a credit stating that we did not plow in November, and therefore are crediting this snowfall one time.
> 
> You would have that customer then forever. Raise the rate the following season.


If you start telling them your giving credits for months with no snow you're asking for a whole lot of problems. If you want to give them a deal, fine, but leave November out of it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Right on schedule. I'm in a Winter Storm Warning now.

Dahl just said storm heading further south.

Novak saying be ready for surprises. 

You guys without plows on..........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1801253 said:


> If you start telling them your giving credits for months with no snow you're asking for a whole lot of problems. If you want to give them a deal, fine, but leave November out of it.


Not really. That's why you say as a valued customer, you're willing to do this because of that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS has me down to less than half, less than half now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Soil temps are on the rise!


----------



## MNPLOWCO

It is nice to accommodate them on this one big "freebee", but your can kindly remind them that it isn't the number of times plowed, it is the complete exposure time. Meaning that you are on call 24 hours a day for 5 months. That is 151 days at a total of 3624 hours where, within a few hours notice, you have to be ready to move manpower/equipment/fuel/insurance. An average work year is 2000.00 (52 weeks X 40 hours per week... minus two weeks vacation.) Your cramming 1.75 years of full time work in 5 months to be ready in moments. The fifth of April snow is another 120 hours into that month and then you still had to add the manpower hours of plowing to that. That's a lot of hours of exposure. Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1801255 said:


> Not really. That's why you say as a valued customer, you're willing to do this because of that.


That's fine, I'm saying don't drag November into it. Next year if it doesn't snow until January their going to want to know why they have to pay for Nov and Dec. Give them a freebie JUST LEAVE NOVEMBER OUT OF IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! If they feel like its a swap you don't look like as great of a guy as you could if you just let it go.

BTW: They sound like jerks if they are going through all that trouble with all the details requested and this and that. They would have been pissed if you never did it. Send them the contract, tell them you did what you thought was right based on the 8-10" of snow and you will leave it up to them if they want to pay or not. If it makes them feel better they can keep their money. Don't be surprised if you end up getting paid though. Its happened to us before.

-Dick


----------



## BossPlow614

Emails like this have from a different completely changed my attitude today:

... 
"First, thank you for providing excellent snow clearing this winter. I’m sure you are hoping for an easier winter next year! I hope by now you have received my check for 4/8 invoice of $xxx." .....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1801261 said:


> That's fine, I'm saying don't drag November into it. Next year if it doesn't snow until January their going to want to know why they have to pay for Nov and Dec. Give them a freebie JUST LEAVE NOVEMBER OUT OF IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! If they feel like its a swap you don't look like as great of a guy as you could if you just let it go.
> 
> BTW: They sound like jerks if they are going through all that trouble with all the details requested and this and that. They would have been pissed if you never did it. Send them the contract, tell them you did what you thought was right based on the 8-10" of snow and you will leave it up to them if they want to pay or not. If it makes them feel better than keep their money. Don't be surprised if you end up getting paid though.
> 
> -Dick


I understand. I agree you can leave November out of it.

My number one selling point is telling people our snowplowing agreements cover the whole season. On average we have xxx number of snowfalls. It doesn't matter if they fall in October, November, April or May.

Last year we didn't plow in November. April was the snowiest month.

We didn't plow again this November. Again snow in April.

If I was a customer, I would be looking a different direction.


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1801261 said:


> That's fine, I'm saying don't drag November into it. Next year if it doesn't snow until January their going to want to know why they have to pay for Nov and Dec. Give them a freebie JUST LEAVE NOVEMBER OUT OF IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! If they feel like its a swap you don't look like as great of a guy as you could if you just let it go.
> 
> BTW: They sound like jerks if they are going through all that trouble with all the details requested and this and that. They would have been pissed if you never did it. Send them the contract, tell them you did what you thought was right based on the 8-10" of snow and you will leave it up to them if they want to pay or not. If it makes them feel better they can keep their money. Don't be surprised if you end up getting paid though. Its happened to us before.
> 
> -Dick *- - - :laughing:*


I think I'll take that route. As it somewhat puts them in charge and people like that.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

BossPlow614;1801265 said:


> I think I'll take that route. As it somewhat puts them in charge and people like that.


That sounds like a good plan. But make a Definitive start and end date in your contract. Even if they got 2 inches of snow on April 5th and you did not plow, the way you have your contract (open ended), a slip and fall claim would go from that properties insurance company to your insurance company in a micro second. They wouldn't think twice about it being your fault as the contractor with an open ended contract. Leave no room for speculation. That is why you should be paid because you are exposed...not them. But a kind gesture to a good client is always appreciated.


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1801262 said:


> Emails like this have from a different completely changed my attitude today:
> 
> ...
> "First, thank you for providing excellent snow clearing this winter. I'm sure you are hoping for an easier winter next year! I hope by now you have received my check for 4/8 invoice of $xxx." .....


That's always nice to hear although far and few between. Usually if they have you back the next year you are doing a good job. We did have a customer over pay by $20 this week and we said we will send him a check back. He said keep it and btw all the tenants couldn't have been happier with our service(1st year for us). I wish he overpaid by about two grand. payup


----------



## qualitycut

I don't know its the right or wrong way but for resi accounts I have a couple ways of doing it. Some want it to end march 31st some through April they all pay pretty much the same monthly. I also have some who want the whole winter covered from the first snow tongue last and I bill them up front. For these I take the average snow plows a year and add a few incase we get snows late in the season like last year.


----------



## qualitycut

Well I'm a little more in the mood today after pulling equipment out and cleaning the garage


----------



## qualitycut

I'm now at 1-3 inches. Per nws


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

$548 later....plow #2 is on. Time to get the rest on.


----------



## qualitycut

Why do all my responses to my add say I can help but not till after 4 or 5. I wish people with no job would be as motivated as people who already have one


----------



## andersman02

Anyone have a 36" JRCO rake there looking to get rid of?


----------



## qualitycut

Well I think I finally found a skid. They have 4-5 used ones and this is the cheapest one they got but most hours. Has 2000 hrs on it. Salesman said that its in by far the best shape, new tracks and sprockets ans under carriage is in real good shape. Going to look at it tomorrow. 2011 A51 package 23000


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1801270 said:


> That's always nice to hear although far and few between. Usually if they have you back the next year you are doing a good job. We did have a customer over pay by $20 this week and we said we will send him a check back. He said keep it and btw all the tenants couldn't have been happier with our service(1st year for us). I wish he overpaid by about two grand. payup


Well after all the contract text was added to the email, as well as attaching the contract, I wrote this:

"I believe our actions were justified. Between 9-10.2 inches of snow fell at a very fast rate in the Maple Grove, Brooklyn Park, and Champlin area and we performed services as if it were any other snow event during the winter. I will leave it up to you to choose to pay or not.
For reference, here is link to the snow depths: http://www.dnr.state.mn.us/climate/journal/snowstorm140403_04.html"


----------



## olsonbro

BossPlow614;1801225 said:


> I like that idea but it's a bummer because they're a great client, no complaints ever except this.


Maybe addressing this in person could be best. People can be overly aggressive in email, but in person there much more understanding. From your post, you lay it out clearly that they will be charged. I would bet they never even read it in the first place.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm at 3-7" now for tomorrow.


----------



## olsonbro

LwnmwrMan22;1801236 said:


> I don't understand running monthly contracts but not covering the season.
> 
> I don't understand customers that would even sign that.
> 
> I gained an apartment on Monday because their former agreement ended on March 31. They refused service on April 5 until a new agreement was signed.
> 
> If you are doing monthly accounts, I don't understand telling your customer "yeah, you have to pay for November, but not April, and even though it didn't snow in November, I'm charging you extra to plow in April".


This is the way we approach seasonal contracts also. it covers the whole snow season. If we put a "top end" its based on total inches, not necessarily the dates. Makes people feel covered for the whole winter,


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have 7" on the hourly now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1801289 said:


> I have 7" on the hourly now.


Jeremy, The maps are provided for a general view of a potential storm. Please visit our website and enter your location for your local forecast.


----------



## Camden

MNPLOWCO;1801260 said:


> It is nice to accommodate them on this one big "freebee", but your can kindly remind them that it isn't the number of times plowed, it is the complete exposure time. Meaning that you are on call 24 hours a day for 5 months. That is 151 days at a total of 3624 hours where, within a few hours notice, you have to be ready to move manpower/equipment/fuel/insurance. An average work year is 2000.00 (52 weeks X 40 hours per week... minus two weeks vacation.) Your cramming 1.75 years of full time work in 5 months to be ready in moments. The fifth of April snow is another 120 hours into that month and then you still had to add the manpower hours of plowing to that. That's a lot of hours of exposure. Thumbs Up


I hope you don't mind but I'm going to borrow this 

(Well done.)


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1801291 said:


> Jeremy, The maps are provided for a general view of a potential storm. Please visit our website and enter your location for your local forecast.


Is that what they said??? Hahahaha....

Considering I stated the map was nowhere near the local forecast, it should be obvious I looked at the local forecast already.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1801299 said:


> Is that what they said??? Hahahaha....
> 
> Considering I stated the map was nowhere near the local forecast, it should be obvious I looked at the local forecast already.


I don't see that they directed any comments specifically toward you.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1801300 said:


> I don't see that they directed any comments specifically toward you.


I just checked and seen that. It has been said many times before though.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1801302 said:


> I just checked and seen that. It has been said many times before though.


Yea I think he was just being a Dick, I mean Richard


----------



## BossPlow614

So does anyone have any objection to what I was going to include in that email?


----------



## Greenery

BossPlow614;1801239 said:


> Because in my entire life I've seen snow in April once before last year and it was a slushy inch or so. 2002, came on a Saturday night at the end of April, oddly enough I remember racing motocross that Friday night and it was 70 degrees that day.
> 
> I may also change my contracts to over 65" or 70" it automatically goes to per visit.


I'm not sure what monthly contracts mean but I do have seasonal contracts. If it snows we plow regardless of the month it is. If it started snowing into May and June that might change.

Its all about the amount of visits per season, nothing else.

Obviously you determine the best you can how many times a particular site will be serviced and figure your costs and prices.

On top of that you can have a clause to protect you from extreme winters.

If it doesn't snow in November no biggie for the customer or me as we both know its a seasonal contract, not this goofy monthly stuff.


----------



## Greenery

MNPLOWCO;1801260 said:


> It is nice to accommodate them on this one big "freebee", but your can kindly remind them that it isn't the number of times plowed, it is the complete exposure time. Meaning that you are on call 24 hours a day for 5 months. That is 151 days at a total of 3624 hours where, within a few hours notice, you have to be ready to move manpower/equipment/fuel/insurance. An average work year is 2000.00 (52 weeks X 40 hours per week... minus two weeks vacation.) Your cramming 1.75 years of full time work in 5 months to be ready in moments. The fifth of April snow is another 120 hours into that month and then you still had to add the manpower hours of plowing to that. That's a lot of hours of exposure. Thumbs Up


I never really thought of it this way, you make some good points.

So if you only need to plow 6-7 times Nov-Mar and then it snows in April you are going to charge them extra?

I know I would be losing customers with this approach.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hourly is up for me now...... 1.3". 

Clowns!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Winter is over !!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dahl would totally contradict himself from earlier when he said it WS coming south and heavy snow into N. Washington county. That was at 1:40 and 2:40 on the radio. Now on TV he says 1-3" for me.


----------



## qualitycut

Finally bought the mower and trailer. Has a brand new detacher. Has 2 bag vac system and new motor when he bought it last year and only mowed his lawn with it and a 1 year old big tex trailer 6.5x 10


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1801303 said:


> Yea I think he was just being a Dick, I mean Richard


Caught me. I figured they would tell him the same thing I've seen before.


----------



## BossPlow614

I was just able to get the pic as they were transferring to a different map.

Check out Cambridge


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Greenery;1801307 said:


> I never really thought of it this way, you make some good points.
> 
> So if you only need to plow 6-7 times Nov-Mar and then it snows in April you are going to charge them extra?
> 
> I know I would be losing customers with this approach.


On the other hand with 151 days from Nov. though March and you plowed
151 times. Do you think you would charge for April...or give them that one for free. What If it snow 5 more times in April? Free as well?

Hours of exposure also insurance exposure. That why a start and end date are imperative. Also state the parameters of execution in April and May or Oct. or Sept. for that matter. Triggers/frequency/ salt sand apart from the Original monthly (Nov-March) contract. Then there is no guess work. Thumbs Up

This is a bit of an exaggeration but I think this year has been close to a record for frequency of snows (not amount, but frequency). So we have been out plowing more times than usual which again is adding insult to injury that they would not pay...especially a 9 inch snow fall.

As we all know.."We are not doing this job for our health" :laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO;1801317 said:


> On the other hand with 151 days from Nov. though March and you plowed
> 151 times. Do you think you would charge for April...or give them that one for free. What If it snow 5 more times in April? Free as well?
> 
> Hours of exposure also insurance exposure. That why a start and end date are imperative. Also state the parameters of execution in April and May or Oct. or Sept. for that matter. Triggers/frequency/ salt sand apart from the Original monthly (Nov-March) contract. Then there is no guess work. Thumbs Up
> 
> This is a bit of an exaggeration but I think this year has been close to a record for frequency of snows (not amount, but frequency). So we have been out plowing more times than usual which again is adding insult to injury that they would not pay...especially a 9 inch snow fall.
> 
> As we all know.."We are not doing this job for our health" :laughing:


Do you pay by the hour for your insurance?

I guess I feel every day I drive my truck I'm experiencing "exposure".

Not entirely sure this isn't thought out a little too much.

And yeah.... Look at Cambridge. But I don't have anything to worry about.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So what about 3 years ago when we had 27". You going to have minimal "hours of exposure" so then the customer is back to wanting a refund because you didn't expose yourself.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BTW. RAP just sits right on top of me now.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Alright which one of you is mowing lawns for $15 and steeling all my residentals.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1801236 said:


> I don't understand running monthly contracts but not covering the season.
> 
> I don't understand customers that would even sign that.
> 
> I gained an apartment on Monday because their former agreement ended on March 31. They refused service on April 5 until a new agreement was signed.
> 
> If you are doing monthly accounts, I don't understand telling your customer "yeah, you have to pay for November, but not April, and even though it didn't snow in November, I'm charging you extra to plow in April".


I do it a little different... Contracts run Nov 1-April 30... Monthly's pay Nov-March (keeps me for having to collect for snow in April)...

THEN if it snows more than 70" it's per plow, less than 24" and I give them a service credit equal to one month of service...


----------



## cbservicesllc

MNPLOWCO;1801260 said:


> It is nice to accommodate them on this one big "freebee", but your can kindly remind them that it isn't the number of times plowed, it is the complete exposure time. Meaning that you are on call 24 hours a day for 5 months. That is 151 days at a total of 3624 hours where, within a few hours notice, you have to be ready to move manpower/equipment/fuel/insurance. An average work year is 2000.00 (52 weeks X 40 hours per week... minus two weeks vacation.) Your cramming 1.75 years of full time work in 5 months to be ready in moments. The fifth of April snow is another 120 hours into that month and then you still had to add the manpower hours of plowing to that. That's a lot of hours of exposure. Thumbs Up


Good Call!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

I see Novak has the metro right on the edge of 4-8". Following the models nicely. 

I can't wait to go to the Twins tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1801328 said:


> I see Novak has the metro right on the edge of 4-8". Following the models nicely.
> 
> I can't wait to go to the Twins tomorrow.


Expect surprises!

What a tool!!!


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1801328 said:


> I see Novak has the metro right on the edge of 4-8". Following the models nicely.
> 
> I can't wait to go to the Twins tomorrow.


The only way I'd watch the Twins play in 20 degree temps is if they're in the World Series.


----------



## OC&D

BossPlow614;1801223 said:


> I'm also changing my contract for next year for everyone stating thst turf areas wont be repaired until their bills are paid in full.


My customers are on their own with turf repairs. I try to minimize any damage, but it comes with the territory. If they need stuff fixed, there are all sorts of guys like you they can pay to fix it. If they want no damage at all, hire someone to blow it all!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1801322 said:


> Alright which one of you is mowing lawns for $15 and steeling all my residentals.


Triple that and it could be me... Thumbs Up


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1801334 said:


> Triple that and it could be me... Thumbs Up


I was triple that for the past 3 years. Now I have had 6 resi say they found someone for $15


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1801328 said:


> I see Novak has the metro right on the edge of 4-8". Following the models nicely.
> 
> I can't wait to go to the Twins tomorrow.


If we get 8" you might be plowing!


----------



## OC&D

Camden;1801332 said:


> The only way I'd watch the Twins play in 20 degree temps is if they're in the World Series.


I find baseball so incredibly boring I couldn't watch them in any weather!


----------



## NorthernProServ

Camden;1801237 said:


> Oh my goodness, part of that 10-16" band is in my county. No!


Slide that band 50-75 miles south, we will all be SCREWED!


----------



## NorthernProServ

lwnmwrman22;1801254 said:


> right on schedule. I'm in a winter storm warning now.
> 
> Dahl just said storm heading further south.
> 
> Novak saying be ready for surprises.
> 
> You guys without plows on..........


sob!!!!!!!


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;1801252 said:


> Same moisture available as the gfs has shown but now its dropped tomorrows temps in line with the last gfs. About 10º colder than nws has as a high. Should be interesting.


Not good!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1801339 said:


> Slide that band 50-75 miles south, we will all be SCREWED!


Might be there by morning.

If I was bano or jimslawn I'd star heading north. Someone somewhere here will need help.


----------



## BossPlow614

Polarismalibu;1801336 said:


> I was triple that for the past 3 years. Now I have had 6 resi say they found someone for $15


Hacks are us lawn service?

Idk how anyone could legitimately offer mowing for $15.

Should I get my plow out from behind my enclosed trailer?


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1801343 said:


> Might be there by morning.
> 
> If I was bano or jimslawn I'd star heading north. Someone somewhere here will need help.


What time you want me up there


----------



## NorthernProServ

BossPlow614;1801316 said:


> I was just able to get the pic as they were transferring to a different map.
> 
> Check out Cambridge





SSS Inc.;1801328 said:


> I see Novak has the metro right on the edge of 4-8". Following the models nicely.


Now I am starting to worry


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1801336 said:


> I was triple that for the past 3 years. Now I have had 6 resi say they found someone for $15


Cafe that!!


----------



## NorthernProServ

BossPlow614;1801344 said:


> Hacks are us lawn service?
> 
> Idk how anyone could legitimately offer mowing for $15.
> 
> Should I get my plow out from behind my enclosed trailer?


Last year we saw flyers going around for $18.00 a cut, thought that was bad!!!

Bunch of hacks!

As for the plow, I would get ready. Got to pick ours backup from out in Greenfield!!

SOB!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1801348 said:


> Cafe that!!


No different then some clown running around here doing applications for $24....


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1801351 said:


> No different then some clown running around here doing applications for $24....


Puke... my apps went UP this year...


----------



## Polarismalibu

On the plus side of my day filled with low ballers I just got my wild tickets for Mondays playoff game!


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1801351 said:


> No different then some clown running around here doing applications for $24....


You get what you pay for.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1801338 said:


> I find baseball so incredibly boring I couldn't watch them in any weather!


Yea I was just thinking that. I use to watch it now I can't stand to on tv but don't mind going with a group as long as the booze is flowing.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1801352 said:


> Puke... my apps went UP this year...


My prepays stayed the same, billed went up.


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1801346 said:


> What time you want me up there


Probably about 10 pm


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1801354 said:


> You get what you pay for.


Correct, but educating the customers on that is worthless!


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;1801353 said:


> On the plus side of my day filled with low ballers I just got my wild tickets for Mondays playoff game!


I'll be there as well Thumbs Up

Edit: Section 115, Row 22


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1801332 said:


> The only way I'd watch the Twins play in 20 degree temps is if they're in the World Series.


If its actually snowing and they don't cancel it could be interesting.



OC&D;1801333 said:


> My customers are on their own with turf repairs. I try to minimize any damage, but it comes with the territory. If they need stuff fixed, there are all sorts of guys like you they can pay to fix it. If they want no damage at all, hire someone to blow it all!


Us too.



OC&D;1801337 said:


> If we get 8" you might be plowing!


I'm kinda hoping.


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1801352 said:


> Puke... my apps went UP this year...


Ditto!

Good fert is too expensive !


----------



## ryde307

I'm still planning on no plowable snow tomorrow. We will see. The plows are near by if needed.

For the contract thing about ending april 1 and billing extra. Here are some direct lines from our contract.
1.	For purposes of the terms within this agreement, the period of __Nov. 1___ to __April 1__ is considered to be the winter season.

2.	If a snow event requiring plow services happens outside of the specified winter season (Line #11) all sites will be serviced at request of property owner or owners agent. Any and all out of season plowing will be billed at the hourly rates specified in Schedule B.

3.	All aspects of these specifications may be amended upon mutual agreement. Any such changes shall be in writing only and thereafter form a part of this contract. 

4.	The Contractor will carry (and provide evidence upon request) a minimum of $1,000,000 in general and automotive liability insurance applicable to the operations as specified during the period of this agreement.

5.	Services shall be billed the first of each month _November__To_March__. Payment is due 15 days following billing. Overdue accounts are subjected to an interest charge of 1.5% per month.

6.	Contract is valid from Date signed until ________ unless cancelled following cancelation guidelines.

7.	Contracts are accepted on a first come first serve basis. C&C Lawns Inc. reserves the right to withdraw this proposal after the schedule has been filled.



With that though we normally do not bill them. All are contacted ahead of time and most see a charged plowing instead of the monthly bill on the invoice showing it zeroed out for the cost.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Did novak edit his post. I don't remember reaading this....."Get ready 4 a wild ride WED; 6"+ snow gradient likely across MSP metro. Here is your 24hr potential snow graphic."


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;1801351 said:


> No different then some clown running around here doing applications for $24....


maybe there are just spraying water! lol

I still could not even do it for double that!


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1801361 said:


> Ditto!
> 
> Good fert is too expensive !


Agreed.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1801363 said:


> Did novak edit his post. I don't remember reaading this....."Get ready 4 a wild ride WED; 6"+ snow gradient likely across MSP metro. Here is your 24hr potential snow graphic."


I thought it said very near msp.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1801364 said:


> maybe there are just spraying water! lol
> 
> I still could not even do it for double that!


I can and do. Lawns under 12,000 and under I'm at about $49.00 an application.


----------



## Greenery

SnowGuy73;1801351 said:


> No different then some clown running around here doing applications for $24....


How is that even possible?


----------



## BossPlow614

Well, according to Nowack my commute to Burnsville is now in jeopardy  :laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1801368 said:


> How is that even possible?


Not sure....


----------



## unit28

Most of our snow will fall during the day
with 33* - 35* high temps
Its out by 8?
This is north of me......

Snow. High near 36. East wind around 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. New snow accumulation of 4 to 8 inches possible.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;1801367 said:


> I can and do. Lawns under 12,000 and under I'm at about $49.00 an application.


Do you do granular apps/ liquid weed control?

We start at $52.00 a app and offer a 3 or a 5 step, 98% choose the 5 step.


----------



## Greenery

SnowGuy73;1801367 said:


> I can and do. Lawns under 12,000 and under I'm at about $49.00 an application.


Not much left to be had on a 12000 square footer.

5000-6000 sure no problem.

With my numbers at least.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1801363 said:


> Did novak edit his post. I don't remember reaading this....."Get ready 4 a wild ride WED; 6"+ snow gradient likely across MSP metro. Here is your 24hr potential snow graphic."


He's had that for an hour or so.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1801367 said:


> I can and do. Lawns under 12,000 and under I'm at about $49.00 an application.


Do you spot spray weeds every app?


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1801375 said:


> He's had that for an hour or so.


Even longer if you pay him.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1801373 said:


> Do you do granular apps/ liquid weed control?
> 
> We start at $52.00 a app and offer a 3 or a 5 step, 98% choose the 5 step.


Yes, most of my customers are on the 6 app program.


----------



## ryde307

We do granular with liquid spot spray of weed. Start at $50 and go up. 5 applications.
Curious what people are paying for a bag of fert on average?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1801376 said:


> Do you spot spray weeds every app?


The only thing I spot spray is crabgrass.


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1801376 said:


> Do you spot spray weeds every app?


If they sign up for it, starts at $50 (paid once for it to be done at each service) for a resi, depends on how many landscape beds/sidewalks/driveways/drive lanes/parking lots there are.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1801379 said:


> We do granular with liquid spot spray of weed. Start at $50 and go up. 5 applications.
> Curious what people are paying for a bag of fert on average?


13.0.5/dimension right around $17, 28.0.3 around $16.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1801379 said:


> We do granular with liquid spot spray of weed. Start at $50 and go up. 5 applications.
> Curious what people are paying for a bag of fert on average?


That's the same thing the guy I use does. One or 2 apps is liquid rest is granular and spot sprays weeds


----------



## Greenery

ryde307;1801379 said:


> We do granular with liquid spot spray of weed. Start at $50 and go up. 5 applications.
> Curious what people are paying for a bag of fert on average?


Too much.

I was at 17 or so last year for what I consider good stuff, it has little blue chunks in it.
Fertimix I think was 14 or so.

I only buy 2 tons at a time though.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1801383 said:


> That's the same thing the guy I use does. One or 2 apps is liquid rest is granular and spot sprays weeds


You interested in that mulch job in Lakeville?

Never heard back from you.


----------



## Greenery

BossPlow614;1801381 said:


> If they sign up for it, starts at $50 (paid once for it to be done at each service) for a resi, depends on how many landscape beds/sidewalks/driveways/drive lanes/parking lots there are.


I treat any bed maintenance or hard surface treatments as an entirely different app.

I do believe most turf products are not to be used on hard surfaces. They are for turf areas only.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1801384 said:


> Too much.
> 
> I was at 17 or so last year for what I consider good stuff, it has little blue chunks in it.
> Fertimix I think was 14 or so.
> 
> I only buy 2 tons at a time though.


I haven't used fertimix in years.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1801386 said:


> I treat any bed maintenance or hard surface treatments as an entirely different app.
> 
> I do believe most turf products are not to be used on hard surfaces. They are for turf areas only.


Agreed, same here.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1801382 said:


> 13.0.5/dimension right around $17, 28.0.3 around $16.


Gertens has that for 14.50 per or 13.50 pallet price.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1801385 said:


> You interested in that mulch job in Lakeville?
> 
> Never heard back from you.


Hmm I sent a pm. Depends on when they need it done by


----------



## Greenery

SnowGuy73;1801387 said:


> I haven't used fertimix in years.....


Me either but if you want some cheap stuff they have it.

Pens, chunks of pallets, metal all in one convenient bag.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1801390 said:


> Gertens has that for 14.50 per or 13.50 pallet price.


Which one?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1801391 said:


> Hmm I sent a pm. Depends on when they need it done by


No rush but probably not September.


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1801391 said:


> Hmm I sent a pm. Depends on when they need it done by


I contacted my mulch guy today and he said his piles are still frozen in the middle.

Fresh stuff on the way towards the end of the week.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1801392 said:


> Me either but if you want some cheap stuff they have it.
> 
> Pens, chunks of pallets, metal all in one convenient bag.


Hahahahah!

And that's why I haven't used them in years. Even though they are less than 10 minutes from my house.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1801393 said:


> Which one?


13-0-5 25% pcscu .28% baricade


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1801395 said:


> I contacted my mulch guy today and he said his piles are still frozen in the middle.
> 
> Fresh stuff on the way towards the end of the week.


Yea I was at Gertens today and they just had old stuff laying around yet. A few years ago we had to do a job early spring and had big chunks of frozen mulch


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1801398 said:


> Yea I was at Gertens today and they just had old stuff laying around yet. A few years ago we had to do a job early spring and had big chunks of frozen mulch


Same here.

My supplier is opening Monday. IF the lot is plowed out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1801397 said:


> 13-0-5 25% pcscu .28% baricade


I'm a dimension guy, had a bad experience with prodiamine once.


----------



## BossPlow614

Greenery;1801386 said:


> I treat any bed maintenance or hard surface treatments as an entirely different app.
> 
> I do believe most turf products are not to be used on hard surfaces. They are for turf areas only.


I'm referring to spot spraying non selective on weeds, not for fertilizing shrubs. That is separate.


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1801401 said:


> I'm referring to spot spraying non selective on weeds, not for fertilizing shrubs. That is separate.


I think he meant round up too ( hard surfaces).


----------



## Greenery

BossPlow614;1801401 said:


> I'm referring to spot spraying non selective on weeds, not for fertilizing shrubs. That is separate.


Yup, I figured you had it handled but threw it out there anyway.


----------



## OC&D

Well cafe. It looks like opening day of turkey season is going to be a bust for me.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1801398 said:


> Yea I was at Gertens today and they just had old stuff laying around yet. A few years ago we had to do a job early spring and had big chunks of frozen mulch


Picked 80 yards from Bachmans wholesale yesterday. Nice and fresh colored mulch.


----------



## Greenery

ryde307;1801379 said:


> We do granular with liquid spot spray of weed. Start at $50 and go up. 5 applications.
> Curious what people are paying for a bag of fert on average?


 What are you paying? I'm assuming you go through a fair amount.


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1801406 said:


> Picked 80 yards from Bachmans wholesale yesterday. Nice and fresh colored mulch.


Hermans in moving mulch too.


----------



## Greenery

Has anyone been using the fert from the place in Long Lake. Cant remember the name. The place where D Bastian went.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1801412 said:


> Has anyone been using the fert from the place in Long Lake. Cant remember the name. The place where D Bastian went.


Ryde and I were talking about that at the auction.

I did last year, this year I tried and failed, or they failed me! Ryde had a similar experience, but I will let him tell you about it.


----------



## BossPlow614

Are we supposed to have any accumulation overnight tonight?


----------



## Camden

The salesman from Specialty Turf and Ag stopped by last week and he had great prices on granular. His price sheet is sitting on my desk but that's who I'm going to buy from this year. 

Now that I think about it, his glyphosate price was about 1/3 the cost of Roundup.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1801375 said:


> He's had that for an hour or so.


I didn't remember the 6+ across the metro bit.



SnowGuy73;1801408 said:


>


They might as well move the Watch another county south while they are at it.

BTW: I get my stuff at home depot for $20 a bag. Typically Scotts brand. :laughing:


----------



## ryde307

We bought from fertimix switched to Dave in LL, now to JDL this season. Fertimix was cheap but powder. Dave treated us well but not always great product. A few other things but JDL has always been good to us and I was able to get decent pricing over the winter. They are also only 5 min from our shop now so that was a big part. This season is all about simplifying and improving efficiency for us. 
We go through 5-6 pallets per app. Would like to double it. 
As of last week we also quit doing landscaping in house. Keeping things simple this season.

Side note is anyone looking for a 550? has a boss V and swenson tailgate salter. 2008 104k miles EGR delete well maintained and pays for itself pretty quick. I will also give you a job salting with it next winter if interested. $35,000.


----------



## NorthernProServ

" near northern twin cites metro, heaviest snow band setting up"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1801414 said:


> Are we supposed to have any accumulation overnight tonight?


1-2" depending.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1801417 said:


> I get my stuff at home depot for $20 a bag. Typically Scotts brand. :laughing:


They make a decent product, nothing wrong with it. It's 20% more than what you can get a similar product for so you're really paying for their name.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak has a video up...


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1801417 said:


> They might as well move the Watch another county south while they are at it.
> 
> BTW: I get my stuff at home depot for $20 a bag. Typically Scotts brand. :laughing:


That north of 94 forecast again?...


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1801417 said:


> I didn't remember the 6+ across the metro bit.
> 
> They might as well move the Watch another county south while they are at it.
> 
> BTW: I get my stuff at home depot for $20 a bag. Typically Scotts brand. :laughing:


Must be the 20lbs bag... Last I saw, Scott's was like $55 a 50lbs bag.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1801366 said:


> I thought it said very near msp.


Definitely says "near"


----------



## ryde307

SnowGuy73;1801425 said:


> Must be the 20lbs bag... Last I saw, Scott's was like $55 a 50lbs bag.


That's what I thought also.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1801426 said:


> Definitely says "near"


You're screwed!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1801425 said:


> Must be the 20lbs bag... Last I saw, Scott's was like $55 a 50lbs bag.


I have a small lot. More house than grass as do most of us in mpls.

I could care less about the name but I usually go with their 4-step program. I worked at an ace hardware from about age 14-27 and that's what we usually sold so I bought in several years ago. Seems to work well. I'm open to any other suggestions though. Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1801424 said:


> That north of 94 forecast again?...


You know it. This could put a slight damper on measuring parking lots. And here I was on a roll. :realmad:


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1801429 said:


> I have a small lot. More house than grass as do most of us in mpls.
> 
> I could care less about the name but I usually go with their 4-step program. I worked at an ace hardware from about age 14-27 and that's what we usually sold so I bought in several years ago. Seems to work well. I'm open to any other suggestions though. Thumbs Up


I've heard good things..


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1801431 said:


> You know it. This could put a slight damper on measuring parking lots. And here I was on a roll. :realmad:


According to hourly its supposed to be all rain from 11:00 to 16:00 for me.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1801343 said:


> Might be there by morning.
> 
> If I was bano or jimslawn I'd star heading north. Someone somewhere here will need help.


I don't know if I would want to work for just anyone


----------



## unit28

NorthernProServ;1801419 said:


> " near northern twin cites metro, heaviest snow band setting up"


Said anticipates st cloud and east....for the heavys...
Same bulllseye I said, Hayward wi
Unless it shifts more south

Will be raining here for awhile imo....


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1801419 said:


> " near northern twin cites metro, heaviest snow band setting up"


Mother Cafe!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1801436 said:


> According to hourly its supposed to be all rain from 11:00 to 16:00 for me.


Not sure if I'm trusting the hourly. NWS has turned into the outlier now compared to a couple models. I'm still not putting any plows on until we have 6"+. 

Still not buying it....yet.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1801431 said:


> You know it. This could put a slight damper on measuring parking lots. And here I was on a roll. :realmad:


Hope we can move on soon.

My son does same work as you.
I'll have to find out who was lucky enough to put him to work


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1801441 said:


> Not sure if I'm trusting the hourly. NWS has turned into the outlier now compared to a couple models. I'm still not putting any plows on until we have 6"+.
> 
> Still not buying it....yet.


Same.

That hourly has screwed me more than once this season!


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1801442 said:


> Hope we can move on soon.
> 
> My son does same work as you.
> I'll have to find out who was lucky enough to put him to work


That's cool. Let me know who he works with. We have a lot of friends in the business.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Everything is fueled, loaded, hooked up.

I'm setting the alarm for 4:15. Not so much cause I think it will be snowing, I just want to see the forecast after the update.

Headed to bed now.

Have fun talking hockey, clowns, snow this, north of metro that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Guys are on notice. 5" +/- from 8-8 tomorrow. Little less than 1/2" per hour.

If it'll stay steady, after 9 am we are supposed to be at or above freezing.

Gotta keep roads black until 10ish, then we are good.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1801359 said:


> I'll be there as well Thumbs Up
> 
> Edit: Section 115, Row 22


I'm in 113 row 23


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;1801451 said:


> I'm in 113 row 23


How much were your tickets? I paid $130/each


----------



## qualitycut

Man I'm bummed, thought wild started tomorrow night


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1801455 said:


> How much were your tickets? I paid $130/each


Geez by the looks of the pic my buddy put up no one is even in the lower level


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1801457 said:


> Geez by the looks of the pic my buddy put up no one is even in the lower level


I think you're talking Twins. I'm referring to Monday night's Wild game.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1801455 said:


> How much were your tickets? I paid $130/each


We paid the same for ours. Oh well it's only money lol


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1801460 said:


> I think you're talking Twins. I'm referring to Monday night's Wild game.


Ooo ok then thats worth it. I was going to say I would never spend that for a twins game but would for the wild. I have been looking into tickets the last few days


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1801463 said:


> Ooo ok then thats worth it. I was going to say I would never spend that for a twins game but would for the wild. I have been looking into tickets the last few days


If they make it to the cup you can get the same seats Camden has for $10,500/each


----------



## jimslawnsnow

anyone watch inkmaster? kyle got himself kicked off


----------



## qualitycut

My dogs black water dish outside has about 4 inches of solid ice in it. Not sure if that really says much for if the snow will stick or not...


----------



## Camden

The same sidewalk that was 57 degrees this afternoon is now at 34. Uh oh...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1801468 said:


> The same sidewalk that was 57 degrees this afternoon is now at 34. Uh oh...


You better apologize to NWS.


----------



## OC&D

I'm going to bed and setting my alarm for 4. I'm hoping maybe I can get a few hours in the the AM before the rain starts making it miserable.

I'm not expecting I'll actually need to plow, so I'll be screwed for sure. :realmad:


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1801469 said:


> You better apologize to NWS.


Yes I should.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1801463 said:


> Ooo ok then thats worth it. I was going to say I would never spend that for a twins game but would for the wild. I have been looking into tickets the last few days


Not a huge twins fan but the wife is. She gets twins?wild tickets every year from her work and there usually good seats. Twins game is right behind twins dugout wild tickets are usually on the glass or a suite


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1801472 said:


> Not a huge twins fan but the wife is. She gets twins?wild tickets every year from her work and there usually good seats. Twins game is right behind twins dugout wild tickets are usually on the glass or a suite


Yea I don't mind catching a game but I just kinda lost interest in the twins for some reason. Maybe because they have sucked for years. Its fun to get to the field and eat food and drink some beers. O and check out some woman


----------



## Drakeslayer

Bell just said Lwnmwrman is screwed, but will hit his up charge.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1801474 said:


> Bell just said Lwnmwrman is screwed, but will hit his up charge.


Uh Oh!.............


----------



## SSS Inc.

I kinda hope we get hammered now. Just enough to make it fun to watch but melting enough where we don't plow. Its been a couple decades since I watched a storm and didn't plow.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1801476 said:


> I kinda hope we get hammered now. Just enough to make it fun to watch but melting enough where we don't plow. Its been a couple decades since I watched a storm and didn't plow.


That would be cool, I would like that


----------



## qualitycut

I'm now at 3-5 inches per nws. Cool


----------



## SSS Inc.

Does anyone want or know anyone that would be interested in a 11'(I think) monroe heavy truck plow. With the mount and everything. $1,000. Thing is in really good shape. OR...someone could buy it to resell it.  Do you have a single axle dump and are just itching to put a plow on it??????


----------



## qualitycut

http://204.2.104.196/gfs/WINTER_GFS0P5_SFC_ACCUM-SNOW_120HR.gif


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1801479 said:


> I'm now at 3-5 inches per nws. Cool


That's weird, you're higher than me. I was 1-2, now 1-3. If you're at 3-5 I should be at 4-6. Lawnmwr should be at 12-14.:laughing:


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1801481 said:


> http://204.2.104.196/gfs/WINTER_GFS0P5_SFC_ACCUM-SNOW_120HR.gif


How much snow is the blue?


----------



## Drakeslayer

BossPlow614;1801483 said:


> How much snow is the blue?


About the length of a champlin chipmunk.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1801480 said:


> Does anyone want or know anyone that would be interested in a 11'(I think) monroe heavy truck plow. With the mount and everything. $1,000. Thing is in really good shape. OR...someone could buy it to resell it.  Do you have a single axle dump and are just itching to put a plow on it??????


Looking to add the hole truck, plow, side wing and salter but really don't want to do it one piece at a time


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1801485 said:


> Looking to add the hole truck, plow, side wing and salter but really don't want to do it one piece at a time


Well that doesn't help.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1801483 said:


> How much snow is the blue?


You can zoom in, its 8-10 and 8-12 depending on what one


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1801482 said:


> That's weird, you're higher than me. I was 1-2, now 1-3. If you're at 3-5 I should be at 4-6. Lawnmwr should be at 12-14.:laughing:


My app had that but the nws site I'm 1-2


----------



## qualitycut

http://www.kare11.com/story/news/cr...sey-county-law-enforcement-crackdown/7607733/


----------



## SSS Inc.

New NAM has a 12º temp difference from the previous run. .......... Warmer.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1801481 said:


> http://204.2.104.196/gfs/WINTER_GFS0P5_SFC_ACCUM-SNOW_120HR.gif


Mother Cafe! That has me at 8 inches!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1801491 said:


> New NAM has a 12º temp difference from the previous run. .......... Warmer.


Must be why the meteogram tanked (for snow) Thumbs Up


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1801490 said:


> http://www.kare11.com/story/news/cr...sey-county-law-enforcement-crackdown/7607733/


F the police coming straight from the underground...NWA classic.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1801493 said:


> Must be why the meteogram tanked (for snow) Thumbs Up


And (for now)


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1801494 said:


> F the police coming straight from the underground...NWA classic.


Great. Now I'm gonna go to bed with that song in my head. Should make for some interesting gansta rap dreams.


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1801488 said:


> You can zoom in, its 8-10 and 8-12 depending on what one


Son of a cafe. I suppose I should set the alarm for 5am to see whats shaking?

Cafe cafe cafe cafe cafe cafe!!


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1801497 said:


> Son of a cafe. I suppose I should set the alarm for 5am to see whats shaking?
> 
> Cafe cafe cafe cafe cafe cafe!!


I wouldn't worry till later in the day.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Yeah some guy named Novak said most of the precip will come in the afternoon for the metro...


----------



## BossPlow614

↑ That would work a lot better.


----------



## SnowGuy73

35° overcast calm.


----------



## PremierL&L

34° quiet over here.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

A big swath of blue on the radar over head for the last hour but not
a drop of presip. to show on the ground here.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Snowing here... melting on contact... looks like a small line for now...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Wind really picked up here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

No precip falling, nice morning actually!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well.... It's already been a hell of a roller coaster of emotions this morning
Woke up at 2 am, seen the radar, little green went past me, thought maybe I should look outside, decided against it.

Alarm goes off at 3:52, check to see if the morning update is up per NWS, it is, they dropped me to 1-3 instead of 3-7 for the day..... YAY!!

Look at the radar again, quite a bit of green now about 10-15 miles north of me. Go look out the window, heart immediately drops. Without lights outside I can see stuff is WAY white.

Throw some boots on, walk out to the wife's Durango, 1.5" on the hood. Snow is coming down decent....thinking oh cafe, what do I do???

Measure the snow on the shaded concrete, about 1/2..... "WHEW"!!!..

Come back in and start looking at the forecast again, realize they have moved snow in for tonight now.

We were supposed to have 5-6" from 8 am to 8 pm, now about 2.5" today total, then another 2.5" tonight. What the cafe...... Couldn't just do it today, so by noon or so I could know if we needed to plow. Gonna make me decide tonight, and then going to be a mad scramble.

I'm SOooo sick of this winter.


----------



## djagusch

Stuff coated well here. All white, maybe a inch. Totals changed a lot for the day.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Need the sun to come up. Probably about 4 hours before we start to get radiant heating. 

Blacktop is about 50/50 black with some slush/white.

Shaded areas have an inch +/- on the blacktop. Edges are creeping in.

If I can get some heat going here, we can save most of the blacktop.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Just wet here in Rogers. Can't quite tell if it's raining or snowing


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

After watching the morning news broadcasts, I'm a little more excited.

Plus the radars are showing a large dry area now moving in. Should allow the sun to come up, get the heating going, get this crap off, get the blacktop warmed up a bit.

If we can get the first 1.5" tonight to melt off, we're golden.

Full time Monday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Checking the RAP, the moisture sits on top of me for a while this afternoon / evening. At least it's not 1.026" like the NAM had earlier.

My goodness I'm right on the 30 degree line. Looks like the cities will stay warm through the whole thing.

Channel 4 guy didn't really show any totals this morning.

Barlow shows me solid in the 2-4" category with just slushy accumulations for most of the metro through tomorrow.


----------



## OC&D

Cool, windy, and the cafe turkies aren't talking!


----------



## Camden

Solid 1" in shaded areas up here but all other areas there was 0-1/2". I scraped the banks and an eye clinic down. Full sidewalk run though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This is what we have so far....moderate snow right now.


----------



## qualitycut

Sounds like main precipitation is coming in this evening.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1801532 said:


> This is what we have so far....moderate snow right now.


That's not so bad. You might keep the lots like that all day


----------



## qualitycut

My Noaa app and their site have way different totals.


----------



## SnoFarmer

That cafe's...



OC&D;1801527 said:


> Cool, windy, and the cafe turkies aren't talking!


Smell's like rain. 
27*
wind, light , N.E..
over cast/ cloudy.

No precipitation at this time


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looking at traffic cams, I'm the only one with snow.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1801541 said:


> Looking at traffic cams, I'm the only one with snow.


Nws said 1.5-2 in Cambridge and those areas


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1801542 said:


> Nws said 1.5-2 in Cambridge and those areas


Djagusch just sent a guy up there for those reasons, said 1/4" on concrete walks, slushy parking lots.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Oy'cafe

looks like the cafe is going to hit the fan.

nws,
THE SREF PLUME MEAN VALUES NOW SHOW ABOUT 15 INCHES AT DULUTH... CAFE!!!!!!!
WITH THE LOWEST MEMBER BEING AT ABOUT 8 INCHES. THE RUN SNOW ACCUMULATION VALUES RANGE FROM 15 TO 20 INCHES ACROSS THE
SOUTHERN AND EASTERN PORTIONS OF THE CWA. 

WHILE THAT MAY BE A BIT HIGH...THE TREND HAS DEFINITELY BEEN A BIT HIGHER. WITH INTENSE FRONTOGENESIS...
WE SHOULD SEE SNOWFALL RATES AT SOME POINT OF 1 TO 2 INCHES AN HOUR POSSIBLE. 
H3 DIVERGENCE IS ALSO IMPRESSIVE DUE TO
A COUPLED JET. OVERALL...WILL GO LITTLE TO NO SNOW AT INTERNATIONAL FALLS...AND ROUGHLY 8 TO 14 INCHES OR A BIT MORE IN
SPOTS IN THE SOUTHEASTERN 1/3 TO HALF OF THE CWA. COULD SEE A BIT OF A MIX IN FAR SOUTHEASTERN PORTIONS OF NW WI...BUT WILL GO WITH MAINLY SNOW AT THIS POINT.


----------



## qualitycut

SnoFarmer;1801544 said:


> Oy'cafe
> 
> looks like the cafe is going to hit the fan.
> 
> nws,
> THE SREF PLUME MEAN VALUES NOW SHOW ABOUT 15 INCHES AT DULUTH... CAFE!!!!!!!
> WITH THE LOWEST MEMBER BEING AT ABOUT 8 INCHES. THE RUN SNOW ACCUMULATION VALUES RANGE FROM 15 TO 20 INCHES ACROSS THE
> SOUTHERN AND EASTERN PORTIONS OF THE CWA.
> 
> WHILE THAT MAY BE A BIT HIGH...THE TREND HAS DEFINITELY BEEN A BIT HIGHER. WITH INTENSE FRONTOGENESIS...
> WE SHOULD SEE SNOWFALL RATES AT SOME POINT OF 1 TO 2 INCHES AN HOUR POSSIBLE.
> H3 DIVERGENCE IS ALSO IMPRESSIVE DUE TO
> A COUPLED JET. OVERALL...WILL GO LITTLE TO NO SNOW AT INTERNATIONAL FALLS...AND ROUGHLY 8 TO 14 INCHES OR A BIT MORE IN
> SPOTS IN THE SOUTHEASTERN 1/3 TO HALF OF THE CWA. COULD SEE A BIT OF A MIX IN FAR SOUTHEASTERN PORTIONS OF NW WI...BUT WILL GO WITH MAINLY SNOW AT THIS POINT.


O dont worry at least it will be the wet heavy snow.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1801532 said:


> This is what we have so far....moderate snow right now.


What a mess


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1801545 said:


> O dont worry at least it will be the wet heavy snow.


Yeah that Will always make a guy feel better about plowing.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Cool,
bp went way down....
I was a bit concerned there wouldn't be 3-4' drifts of the wet heavy cafe.



qualitycut;1801545 said:


> O dont worry at least it will be the wet heavy snow.


* WINDS/VISIBILITY...NORTHEAST WINDS 20 TO 25 MPH ARE EXPECTED
WITH THE STRONGEST WINDS CLOSE TO LAKE SUPERIOR. FREQUENT GUSTS 30 TO _40 MPH _
ARE POSSIBLE. VISIBILITY WILL BE LESS THAN
ONE QUARTER OF A MILE AT TIMES DURING THE HEAVIER SNOW BANDS... AND ESPECIALLY CLOSER TO LAKE SUPERIOR WITH THE COMBINATION
OF STRONG WINDS AND BLOWING SNOW.


----------



## qualitycut

SnoFarmer;1801551 said:


> Cool,
> bp went way down....
> I was a bit concerned there wouldn't be 3-4' drifts of the wet heavy cafe.
> 
> * WINDS/VISIBILITY...NORTHEAST WINDS 20 TO 25 MPH ARE EXPECTED
> WITH THE STRONGEST WINDS CLOSE TO LAKE SUPERIOR. FREQUENT GUSTS 30 TO _40 MPH _
> ARE POSSIBLE. VISIBILITY WILL BE LESS THAN
> ONE QUARTER OF A MILE AT TIMES DURING THE HEAVIER SNOW BANDS... AND ESPECIALLY CLOSER TO LAKE SUPERIOR WITH THE COMBINATION
> OF STRONG WINDS AND BLOWING SNOW.


Ahhh. I would just stay home and let it melt. Doesn't sound very fun.


----------



## qualitycut

The neighbor behind me has been running is damn concrete chop saw since about 720 this morning.


----------



## SnoFarmer

At least it's not windy...
Ya got that going for you.

are you still thinking it'' all melt today???



LwnmwrMan22;1801532 said:


> This is what we have so far....moderate snow right now.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Don't tempt me...
At least it's suppose to hold off from dumping until around 2pm or so.



qualitycut;1801552 said:


> Ahhh. I would just stay home and let it melt. Doesn't sound very fun.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got the first call wondering why we didn't plow.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Sleeting down here and its above freezing. High fricking winds

Edit. Its thundering now, but don't see a storm on the radar?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1801560 said:


> Got the first call wondering why we didn't plow.


Lol.........


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1801560 said:


> Got the first call wondering why we didn't plow.


From that picture it looked like there was nothing to plow unless its a zero tolerance site


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1801563 said:


> From that picture it looked like there was nothing to plow unless its a zero tolerance site


Its like 3-4 inches in the customers eyes


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1801564 said:


> Its like 3-4 inches in the customers eyes


That's the same problem I had in December when it snowed an inch at a time with 2" triggers.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1801563 said:


> From that picture it looked like there was nothing to plow unless its a zero tolerance site


It's the freaking news saying there xxx" at whatever their location. 
Like quality posted, NWS says 1.5-2" in Cambridge so people think there is 2" to plow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

35° cloudy breezy.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1801560 said:


> Got the first call wondering why we didn't plow.


Haha, ill be watching the 9 o'clock news for the story of the "snow plower loses it and starts strangling customers"


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1801569 said:


> Haha, ill be watching the 9 o'clock news for the story of the "snow plower loses it and starts strangling customers"


Breaking news. After long winter, already fed up plow driver flips on customers, many in critical condition. We have reports of strangulation and raming truck into buildings.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Very light flurries here.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Light snow starting here now, Novak as of this morning still thing N. Metro getting heavy snow... we we see

See have to go get plows ...


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm back down to less than half and less than one.


----------



## Greenery

SnowGuy73;1801574 said:


> I'm back down to less than half and less than one.


Winters over!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1801575 said:


> Winters over!


Agreed!....


----------



## SnowGuy73

I guess I should've started cleanups yesterday....

I blame myself for listening to the clowns!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1801577 said:


> I guess I should've started cleanups yesterday....
> 
> I blame myself for listening to the clowns!


To cold we worked I'm cold all winter


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1801578 said:


> To cold we worked I'm cold all winter


I can handle the cold, I was expecting rain/snow when I woke up.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Snowing decent here now, already sticking on the deck and edge of driveway !! SOB !


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

St. Croix Falls


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1801581 said:


> Snowing decent here now, already sticking on the deck and edge of driveway !! SOB !


Just started here, the hourly says it should be raining......


----------



## hansenslawncare

34-F. Very very light flurries in Woodbury/Oakdale.


Dick
aka Richard


----------



## OC&D

I'm getting a flurry every once in a while down here in Red Wing.


----------



## Greenery

Thanks for the update Dick..


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Started about 45 min ago here, drive and street are wet deck is white


----------



## MNPLOWCO

36* Light, light snow falling Lake Minnetonka.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1801589 said:


> Started about 45 min ago here, drive and street are wet deck is white


About the same report here.

Back to heavy flurries.


----------



## Greenery

MNPLOWCO;1801590 said:


> 36* Light, light snow falling Lake Minnetonka.


How's the ice holding up?

Ice out soon?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Flurries stopped, really bright now.


----------



## skorum03

Snowing like a Bas Tard in Riverfalls right now


----------



## SnowGuy73

Marler says 1-2" metro, 2-4" north metro.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Getting worse..........


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1801595 said:


> Marler says 1-2" metro, 2-4" north metro.


Also says melting and compaction will make it less.


----------



## hansenslawncare

Greenery;1801588 said:


> Thanks for the update Dick..


Absolutely sir.

Where are you at?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1801595 said:


> Marler says 1-2" metro, 2-4" north metro.


Marler better think WBL is north metro. You can look at the radar and see that's completely underestimated.


----------



## TKLAWN

Just a few flurries. Getting the dry tongue.


----------



## skorum03

TKLAWN;1801600 said:


> Just a few flurries. Getting the dry tongue.


Even a dry tongue sounds pretty good right about now...


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1801602 said:


> Even a dry tongue sounds pretty good right about now...


Always better than a dry slot!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1801599 said:


> Marler better think WBL is north metro. You can look at the radar and see that's completely underestimated.


Not sure.....


----------



## hansenslawncare

I know I'm among the minority on this one; but I'm hoping enough to plow at least our commercials. To be able to plow the residentials would be great but I don't see 2" coming down.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have snow straight through on the hourly now. Used to have 3-4 hours this afternoon that was rain, no snow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Wind driven light snow in S. Mpls. As snowguy reported, there was little activity in Shakopee. Heading to Eden Prairie soon and will report.

-Dick from mpls.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1801604 said:


> Always better than a dry slot!!!!!


That is the worst!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Almost sunny down here


----------



## qualitycut

2100 fir this


----------



## hansenslawncare

SSS Inc.;1801608 said:


> -Dick from mpls.


Fantastic sir!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1801609 said:


> That is the worst!


Agreed......


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1801611 said:


> 2100 fir this


Hell of a deal!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1801614 said:


> Hell of a deal!


Has a brand new dethacher. Also has ultra vac. Those ultra vacs any good? Now I just need to sell the trailer


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1801613 said:


> Agreed......


I prefer storms like last week. Typically the problems associated with dry slot and/or tongue is avoided with a panhandle hooker type system.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1801615 said:


> Has a brand new dethacher. Also has ultra vac. Those ultra vacs any good? Now I just need to sell the trailer


52' ultra vacs work good.

What are you thinking for the trailer?


----------



## SnowGuy73

My deck already melted off and is drying nicely.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1801615 said:


> Has a brand new dethacher. Also has ultra vac. Those ultra vacs any good? Now I just need to sell the trailer


What do you want for the trailer. I could use one but its at the bottom of my list. Just need to haul the mower to the mil's house once and a while and the rentals when vacant


----------



## SnoFarmer

Greenery;1801575 said:


> Winters over!





SnowGuy73;1801576 said:


> Agreed!....


Yup, time to go and enjoy spring.

Light snow
30.3*
wind, light, E,N,E.
coming off of the lake.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1801611 said:


> 2100 fir this


You should be charged with theft


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1801615 said:


> Has a brand new dethacher. Also has ultra vac. Those ultra vacs any good? Now I just need to sell the trailer


Have had many over the years. I have a baffle kit that helps with blow out in the fall. Its brand new in the box of your interested


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1801617 said:


> 52' ultra vacs work good.
> 
> What are you thinking for the trailer?


Unfortunately its a 48 but will work nice in my small townhomes and the fences that are just small enough my 52 won't fit. Trailer I'm not sure its only 10ft but 6.5 wide and like new


----------



## qualitycut

Only issue I'm having all of a sudden is when I engage the pto the mower quits any ideas?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1801624 said:


> Only issue I'm having all of a sudden is when I engage the pto the mower quits any ideas?


Some sort of safety I bet or a short


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1801625 said:


> Some sort of safety I bet or a short


I got it I just had to engage and disengage a few times and works fine now


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1801624 said:


> Only issue I'm having all of a sudden is when I engage the pto the mower quits any ideas?


We have issues when the baggers are on when it's cold, belts are stiff and motor isn't warmed all the way. There may not be anything wrong, just a thought.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You guys want cold sweats... check out the traffic cam by my house, farthest north on 35.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I see Elk River is starting to get in on the snow a little more.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Stopped here about 10 min ago, just wet street and drive for now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1801626 said:


> I got it I just had to engage and disengage a few times and works fine now


Might be the pto switch itself. I know its common on the Standers.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1801631 said:


> Stopped here about 10 min ago, just wet street and drive for now.


Everything dry here.

Wind has a bite to it!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1801632 said:


> Might be the pto switch itself. I know its common on the Standers.


I think tk has it right just cold it was in his heated garage the other day and worked fine


----------



## Camden

We are getting dumped on. Second sidewalk run of the day is going on now...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nws downgraded again. I now have no accumulation today, less than 1" tonight.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1801636 said:


> Nws downgraded again. I now have no accumulation today, less than 1" tonight.


Mine is still the same just the timing keeps getting pushed back


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1801636 said:


> Nws downgraded again. I now have no accumulation today, less than 1" tonight.


Well what the café!!!

Now it changed again, 1-3" tonight.....

Clowns!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1801636 said:


> Nws downgraded again. I now have no accumulation today, less than 1" tonight.


I already have 2.5" on the deck of the flatbed trailer.

NWS just updated my hourly, an additional 6.3" for today into tonight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1801639 said:


> I already have 2.5" on the deck of the flatbed trailer.
> 
> NWS just updated my hourly, an additional 6.3" for today into tonight.


Have fun with that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Barlow says quick coating changing to all rain later for the downtown area.


----------



## SnowGuy73

70°.................. One week away!


----------



## SnowGuy73

11 says an inch or two, melting.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1801642 said:


> 70°.................. One week away!


Until the following week. Probably back to cold and snow again


----------



## Ranger620

Im now at 2-4 today 2-4 tonight. We'll see if we actually have to do anything


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1801645 said:


> Until the following week. Probably back to cold and snow again


No kidding.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Not really worried about anything down here today, unless it hits the fan. Just going to wait until 2-3am and see


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Coming down here pretty good again but tiny flakes like before. Just wet but the deck has 3/4"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That dry air wants to move up here, but it just keeps building about 10 miles south of me.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Snowing good here... accumulating on pavement... snowguy was right... i'm screwed...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1801651 said:


> Snowing good here... accumulating on pavement... snowguy was right... i'm screwed...


That's just messed up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Call #2. much more and I'm going to have to go do open ups.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1801654 said:


>


Looks like your in jail


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1801656 said:


> Looks like your in jail


Feels like it now.

Gonna have to do quite a bit of melting to get the mulch down come Monday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The snow really is clinging to my service area.

Just south of my main area, nothing.......


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Greenery;1801592 said:


> How's the ice holding up?
> 
> Ice out soon?


My guess is around May 2-5th depending on wind.
Ice out on Mkta is when you can drive a boat from Wayzata to Excelsior
unimpeded by ice. The edges are melting but there is still 24-29 inches of ice in the middle I am told. And with these freezing nights, it slows down the melting.
Way back in the day, they used to put an old car on the ice and bet on when the thing would disappear. Way way back in the day.


----------



## SSS Inc.

dang it! Twins game is cancelled.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1801658 said:


> The snow really is clinging to my service area.
> 
> Just south of my main area, nothing.......


Think you eill have to go out? Im waiting to hear the main guy who always says get it done is on vacation and the backup guy doesnt wanna make a decision


----------



## SnowGuy73

Mikey says 1-3" downtown.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Snowed it's butt off for about a half hour. Was enough turn the driveway and street white. Now the street is only about 25% white and the driveway is turning to slush. 1.75" on the deck


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1801660 said:


> dang it! Twins game is cancelled.


Ha it really is a wussy sport


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1801658 said:


> The snow really is clinging to my service area.
> 
> Just south of my main area, nothing.......


I hope you didn't see channel 4 guys map. It looked like he had you in the 10+ range.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1801664 said:


> Ha it really is a wussy sport


I was kinda hoping it would be snowing during the game. I don't think I've ever seen that before.

Now I find out it will be played tomorrow at 6:10. Hmmm, I can't decide if I should go or stay home and watch the Wild. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Drove through E.P....nothing drove to Waconia an hour ago...heavy while falling, roof tops getting white and by the time I left 20 mins later..all gone wet road.
Nothing at this moment in Mtka. Just some damp surfaces. A big "so what" thus far. Time will tell.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1801660 said:


> dang it! Twins game is cancelled.


What a bunch of babies!


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Saw some dudes in Victoria at the gas station all loaded with every kind of lawn care equipment possible heading out to "do their thing".


----------



## BossPlow614

MNPLOWCO;1801669 said:


> Saw some dudes in Victoria at the gas station all loaded with every kind of lawn care equipment possible heading out to "do their thing".


That is hilarious.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

MNPLOWCO;1801669 said:


> Saw some dudes in Victoria at the gas station all loaded with every kind of lawn care equipment possible heading out to "do their thing".


Maybe all their snow equipment is put away so they are going to bag the sidewalks and blow the lots??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1801665 said:


> I hope you didn't see channel 4 guys map. It looked like he had you in the 10+ range.


I'm already at 5 on the hood of the wife's Durango.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1801672 said:


> I'm already at 5 on the hood of the wife's Durango.


Sounds like you're getting you're extra payment


----------



## skorum03

TKLAWN;1801628 said:


> We have issues when the baggers are on when it's cold, belts are stiff and motor isn't warmed all the way. There may not be anything wrong, just a thought.


I've had the same problem in the fall.



LwnmwrMan22;1801639 said:


> I already have 2.5" on the deck of the flatbed trailer.
> 
> NWS just updated my hourly, an additional 6.3" for today into tonight.


We don't have anything down here. Everything melting and not even snowing. I can come up if you need. I'm not plowing anything and my customers know that. Which is convenient since my truck is down. So if you need someone to run a truck let me know.


----------



## skorum03

this looks like deal to me...

Thoughts?
http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/cto/4424285848.html


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

skorum03;1801676 said:


> this looks like deal to me...
> 
> Thoughts?
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/cto/4424285848.html


The only problem with the sides is loading or unloading pallets and you cant put them two wide.


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1801676 said:


> this looks like deal to me...
> 
> Thoughts?
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/cto/4424285848.html


Hell of a deal.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

cbservicesllc;1801673 said:


> Sounds like you're getting you're extra payment


Probably not because they agreed to use the totals from the airport:crying:


----------



## skorum03

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1801677 said:


> The only problem with the sides is loading or unloading pallets and you cant put them two wide.


I was thinking about that but still $1,800....


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1801678 said:


> Hell of a deal.


For that price I almost wish I had a need for something that beefy but I really don't


----------



## OC&D

Totally dry here in Red Wing, but no luck yet.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1801681 said:


> For that price I almost wish I had a need for something that beefy but I really don't


What size you looking for?


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1801683 said:


> What size you looking for?


16ft 3500# axles.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

skorum03;1801680 said:


> I was thinking about that but still $1,800....


This is the reason I won't sell anything anymore, the last trailer I sold about 7-8yrs ago I couldn't give away. It was a 6yr old 10K Felling with new tires and brakes only got $1,200 for it, now the same trailer that is rotted out is worth more. Same goes for the Bobcat. was a 99' I sold in 04' for $10K with 900hrs and new tires, now they are the same price or more with 3000hrs


----------



## BossPlow614

skorum03;1801684 said:


> 16ft 3500# axles.


For mowers or a skid? 3500 lb axles wont do much for a skid lol


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Driveway is back to black now too


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

BossPlow614;1801686 said:


> For mowers or a skid? 3500 lb axles wont do much for a skid lol


Ha Ha funny you say that, I just saw an article the other day. Someone tried to steal a Cat 289 off a jobsite with a car trailer, well the skid was on the trailer in the morning when the crew arrived. All 4 tires were flat and they couldn't get the ramps down so they just left it


----------



## skorum03

BossPlow614;1801686 said:


> For mowers or a skid? 3500 lb axles wont do much for a skid lol


Just mowers. I rent my buddies skid when I need and he has a skid trailer. And he lives in North Dakota and it just sits so it works out.


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1801685 said:


> This is the reason I won't sell anything anymore, the last trailer I sold about 7-8yrs ago I couldn't give away. It was a 6yr old 10K Felling with new tires and brakes only got $1,200 for it, now the same trailer that is rotted out is worth more. Same goes for the Bobcat. was a 99' I sold in 04' for $10K with 900hrs and new tires, now they are the same price or more with 3000hrs


Yea I don't know why I sold my trailer l it needed was the mesh on the gate redone


----------



## BossPlow614

Here's what my reply was from my client after I sent everything over yesterday 

"I will send a check –

Please get our approval before any additional plows are done. "


----------



## MNPLOWCO

BossPlow614;1801691 said:


> Here's what my reply was from my client after I sent everything over yesterday
> 
> "I will send a check -
> 
> Please get our approval before any additional plows are done. "


You won! Nice job!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1801679 said:


> Probably not because they agreed to use the totals from the airport:crying:


This..... Trying to figure out how much they will dig into totals. If I fudge the numbers some. This will be 6-7" at least the Airport doesn't have.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1801694 said:


> This..... Trying to figure out how much they will dig into totals. If I fudge the numbers some. This will be 6-7" at least the Airport doesn't have.


I would just talk to them and explain the totals differences, maybe at least get half of it?


----------



## BossPlow614

MNPLOWCO;1801692 said:


> You won! Nice job!


I'm definitely pumped!


----------



## hansenslawncare

Who mows in downtown St Paul area? PM me if you want the lead for spring cleanup and weekly mowing.


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1801691 said:


> Here's what my reply was from my client after I sent everything over yesterday
> 
> "I will send a check -
> 
> Please get our approval before any additional plows are done. "


I told you that they would send a check!payup I'm glad you went the route you did. Put the ball in their court and if they are honest people they will easily recognize that you had the best of intentions.


----------



## Camden

Easily seeing 1"/hr here. I haven't been out since noon but we're over 4" for sure.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Was at 1 3/4" on the deck down to 1 3/8" now


----------



## qualitycut

The chick on flip of flop is so hot!


----------



## banonea

skorum03;1801676 said:


> this looks like deal to me...
> 
> Thoughts?
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/cto/4424285848.html


buy it or I willThumbs Up


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Fast wind driven solid sized flakes in Minnetonka/ Wayzata. Melting on contact at 36* but could build up at this rate.


----------



## skorum03

banonea;1801703 said:


> buy it or I willThumbs Up


its all yours


----------



## TKLAWN

MNPLOWCO;1801704 said:


> Fast wind driven solid sized flakes in Minnetonka/ Wayzata. Melting on contact at 36* but could build up at this rate.


Same here. I have yet to see any rain,all snow.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

TKLAWN;1801706 said:


> Same here. I have yet to see any rain,all snow.


We sure are dancing on that snow/sleet/rain line on the radar. Looks like 3 hours just edging through, but a turn to snow for a couple of hours at 6 then clearing out. Maybe 1" or so depending on melt rate to do something with....OR NOT.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

TWC has "Heavy" snow at 730 pm for Lake Minnetonka area and snow through
2 am. But only 1 inch accumulation.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Been snowing pretty good here again for a while but the flakes are tiny, street is wet drive is getting a white hue in spots


----------



## qualitycut

I had a few flurries earlier bad nothing since, yeah for me


----------



## Greenery

skorum03;1801676 said:


> this looks like deal to me...
> 
> Thoughts?
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/cto/4424285848.html


Decent price but like Nicols said the sides would be a pain.

Check the axle articulatey thingy to make sure its been greased and isn't all worn out.


----------



## Greenery

MNPLOWCO;1801659 said:


> My guess is around May 2-5th depending on wind.
> Ice out on Mkta is when you can drive a boat from Wayzata to Excelsior
> unimpeded by ice. The edges are melting but there is still 24-29 inches of ice in the middle I am told. And with these freezing nights, it slows down the melting.
> Way back in the day, they used to put an old car on the ice and bet on when the thing would disappear. Way way back in the day.


Thanks, a guy I use does docks also and I'm hoping to have him for a week or two before ice out.

They still do the car thing out on Buffalo lake, at least they did last year.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Shop in Dayton... starting to accumulate again after melting off...


----------



## Camden

Highway 10 south is closed from Little Falls on. Major accidents are clogging the roads.


----------



## PremierL&L

Finally have some sleet mixing in that's a change. Hopefully it turns to rain


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

We are turning white here, guessing we'll be getting more than they are saying. It's been 5-6*colder all day than they said it was going to be


----------



## qualitycut

Light snow Burnsville


----------



## PremierL&L

Got some rain mixing in finally!


----------



## Greenery

I have up to 3.5" in my north facing driveway.

About 1.5 in the road.


Anyone in Plymouth with a report?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1801727 said:


> I have up to 3.5" in my north facing driveway.
> 
> About 1.5 in the road.
> 
> Anyone in Plymouth with a report?


I was just down there it didn't have much accumulation on lots in south Plymouth


----------



## Green Grass

Have about 4" here a guy said that up by Annandle has close to 6"


----------



## SnowGuy73

Snow sleet mix here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Melting on contact, for now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

All rain now.


----------



## hansenslawncare

Moderate flakes in Woodbury. Melting on hard surfaces...very light accumulation in grass.


----------



## Camden

Took a measurement at 4:45...8.5"


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1801738 said:


> Took a measurement at 4:45...8.5"


Good thing you like snow


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1801739 said:


> Good thing you like snow


Amen! I couldn't imagine being a non-snow lover on a day like this. I'd be miserable.


----------



## TKLAWN

Hopefully lwnmwrman gets his extra cash to make it worth it.


----------



## BossPlow614

Did anyone else notice Hennepin county was put into a winter storm warning just now? 6-10" for northern Hennepin county.


----------



## qualitycut

So who all has to plow tonight?


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1801741 said:


> Hopefully lwnmwrman gets his extra cash to make it worth it.


Hopefully it stays up there.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1801744 said:


> So who all has to plow tonight?


Hopefully not me.


----------



## Greenery

BossPlow614;1801743 said:


> Did anyone else notice Hennepin county was put into a winter storm warning just now? 6-10" for northern Hennepin county.


Yup, just got it.


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1801744 said:


> So who all has to plow tonight?


Its looking like I will be...


----------



## BossPlow614

Great, I guess I should go dig out my plow.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1801746 said:


> Hopefully not me.


I don't think we need to worry here. They just said 1-2 I ain't touching anything unless there's 4+ Brooklyn park only has 1/4 on the ground and 2 or so on deck


----------



## Greenery

Its like clumps of snow falling.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1801741 said:


> Hopefully lwnmwrman gets his extra cash to make it worth it.


Nope, we ain't gonna make it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1801754 said:


> I don't think we need to worry here. They just said 1-2 I ain't touching anything unless there's 4+ Brooklyn park only has 1/4 on the ground and 2 or so on deck


We're not doing anything here either until I see a solid 4-6+ on the ground. Nothing sticking here yet.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1801754 said:


> I don't think we need to worry here. They just said 1-2 I ain't touching anything unless there's 4+ Brooklyn park only has 1/4 on the ground and 2 or so on deck


Winter is over.


----------



## Greenery

Looking at traffic cams it looks like theres alot of variance in snow cover around the metro.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1801758 said:


> Nope, we ain't gonna make it.


I would talk to them about it.


----------



## SnoFarmer

:waving:...........
we'll,, in the A.M.
Got'a pay the beer bill.



qualitycut;1801744 said:


> So who all has to plow tonight?


----------



## qualitycut

Jealous?


----------



## andersman02

I'm with you quality, minimal accumulation on grass, streets dry.

No way we are heading out unless a solid 4"... even then......


----------



## SnowGuy73

32° moderate rain.


----------



## SnoFarmer

3"-4"on the deck 1' drifts.

moderate to heavy snow.
windy....

what will be interesting is the drifting factor.

The lake is still frozen over, so all the snow that falls on it is being pushed our way by the wind.
It could get nasty on ParkPoint


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Pretty sure I know where the line is.....









3 miles to the south .


----------



## gmcdan

for anyone interested just stuck a tape measure 9.5 inches in yard and don't look like its slowing at all . east bethel .


----------



## Polarismalibu

I have been busy pissing the neighbors off for one last time this


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1801744 said:


> So who all has to plow tonight?


Definently not me.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1801766 said:


> 32° moderate rain.


52° and light rain down here


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1801768 said:


> Pretty sure I know where the line is.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 miles to the south .


That looks god awful to push


----------



## BossPlow614

2" in my driveway.


----------



## qualitycut

Pouring out here


----------



## BossPlow614

Probably 5" in turf areas.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Djagusch has over 8" on parking lots just north of me.

We are pushing 5" on the lots here in Wyoming.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1801782 said:


> Djagusch has over 8" on parking lots just north of me.
> 
> We are pushing 5" on the lots here in Wyoming.


That's horrible!!


----------



## olsonbro

I have just a light coating on my pavement in vadnais. It's not covering the whole driveway yet, about 40%. Roads are slightly slushy but black yet.


----------



## TKLAWN

Snowing super hard. Got probably 1/4 inch in 15 minutes.everything is white.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

1.5" in the road 6" on the deck, 2" on the driveway


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1801764 said:


> Jealous?


Nope... I TOTALLY wanted this... 6 inches on the deck and 3 on pavement in Northern Maple Grove... plus the big yellow blob is just hitting me...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Anyone have measurements for Plymouth, Crystal, New Hope?


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1801788 said:


> Nope... I TOTALLY wanted this... 6 inches on the deck and 3 on pavement in Northern Maple Grove... plus the big yellow blob is just hitting me...


Looks like you need a new truck


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1801790 said:


> Looks like you need a new truck


Sure does! Maybe a black one!


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Getting pounded by the "heavy wet". 1" on garbage cans and grass and 1/2 inch on the hard. 34*
Looks like it's out of this zone by 11:00 pm. Keep that temp up!! Certainly a
difference between Maple grove and Minnetonka. 10 -12 min drive but 2.5 inches different.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone that wants to work, I need to cover sidewalks tonight, I could use some more plows.

Even with Quality, Polaris and Bano plowing.


----------



## qualitycut

Sss your city is trying to ban Styrofoam food containers now


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1801796 said:


> Sss your city is trying to ban Styrofoam food containers now


Hahahahah. Nice.


----------



## SnowGuy73

MNPLOWCO;1801792 said:


> Getting pounded by the "heavy wet". 1" on garbage cans and grass and 1/2 inch on the hard. 34*
> Looks like it's out of this zone by 11:00 pm. Keep that temp up!! Certainly a
> difference between Maple grove and Minnetonka. 10 -12 min drive but 2.5 inches different.


North side of the lake or south?


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1801788 said:


> Nope... I TOTALLY wanted this... 6 inches on the deck and 3 on pavement in Northern Maple Grove... plus the big yellow blob is just hitting me...


Wasn't planning on plowing but this is starting to scare me.


----------



## Green Grass

I think it is only fair to not tip the pizza guy after you pull him out of the ditch so you can get your pizza.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1801791 said:


> Sure does! Maybe a black one!


Once you go black you never go back


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1801802 said:


> Once you go black you never go back


That is true with my trucks


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1801795 said:


> Anyone that wants to work, I need to cover sidewalks tonight, I could use some more plows.
> 
> Even with Quality, Polaris and Bano plowing.


I was thinking that you wouldn't get enough to need much help otherwise I would have thrown the plow on and headed up


----------



## justinsp

cbservicesllc;1801789 said:


> Anyone have measurements for Plymouth, Crystal, New Hope?


5 on cold surfaces and just shy of 3" on south facing blacktop drive. 
Schmidt lake road and northwest Blvd


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1801796 said:


> Sss your city is trying to ban Styrofoam food containers now


Yeah, isn't that great. We will save the world one bike....I mean one styrofoam container at a time! How the heck is Pepitos gonna deliver my tacos.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1801808 said:


> Yeah, isn't that great. We will save the world one bike....I mean one styrofoam container at a time! How the heck is Pepitos gonna deliver my tacos.


In there hand!


----------



## OC&D

When I left Red Wing it was 48F, when I got to Hastings, it was 37F. Now I'm home and the snow is coming down in clumps, but it's melting on contact on the streets. My sidewalks are about 50% bare 'crete.

I'd give you a hand Jeremy, but I'm going back out to see if I can bag a turkey at 4AM.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

SnowGuy73;1801798 said:


> North side of the lake or south?


That was a quick inch. Now at 1.5 on the hard and 2" on the garbage cans

AT HWY 7 AND 101/ SAME AT GRAYS BAY BRIDGE Wayzata and Minnetonka


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22;1801795 said:


> Anyone that wants to work, I need to cover sidewalks tonight, I could use some more plows.
> 
> Even with Quality, Polaris and Bano plowing.


Lmnmwr:

I've got three commercials to hit. I will get them between 9 and 10:30 tonight.
Any snow after that will be minimal here.
I can leave Eden Prairie at 10:30 pm and go where you want as long as you want.

pm me your number and first location you want me and I'll gps it in and go.


----------



## cbservicesllc

6 inches on pavement in Maple Grove... awesome...


----------



## cbservicesllc

It looks like its trying to peter out I guess...


----------



## justinsp

Any reports north Minneapolis?


----------



## MNPLOWCO

cbservicesllc;1801821 said:


> It looks like its trying to peter out I guess...


Ya, it has stopped here in Tonka but the future cast says it's still here and a bit more to come. I'm waiting till 830 then heading out.


----------



## qualitycut

People are going to look at me funny when I'm driving through igh with my plow


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1801819 said:


> 6 inches on pavement in Maple Grove... awesome...


I can't believe the difference. Its just rain here sounds like 394 I'd the cut off


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1801825 said:


> I can't believe the difference. Its just rain here sounds like 394 I'd the cut off


I wish I was south of 394!


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1801830 said:


> I wish I was south of 394!


Is 394 the cut off? All my stuff is South of there except of one residential that is about 1/2 mile north of 394.


----------



## SnowGuy73

MNPLOWCO;1801812 said:


> That was a quick inch. Now at 1.5 on the hard and 2" on the garbage cans
> 
> AT HWY 7 AND 101/ SAME AT GRAYS BAY BRIDGE Wayzata and Minnetonka


Copy that.

I have houses off of Sweetwater, buy I think they will be fine.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1801831 said:


> Is 394 the cut off? All my stuff is South of there except of one residential that is about 1/2 mile north of 394.


From what I have been hearing. Haven't seen for my self. I just ripped up more grass trying to get my plow on than I did all winter, had to put it in 4x4 was just off the driveway. Set my plow over to the side thinking I would hook it up andput it iin storage when ot wasn't raining. Sob


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1801833 said:


> From what I have been hearing. Haven't seen for my self. I just ripped up more grass trying to get my plow on than I did all winter, had to put it in 4x4 was just off the driveway. Set my plow over to the side thinking I would hook it up andput it iin storage when ot wasn't raining. Sob


Wonder how much rain we've gotten here?


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1801837 said:


> Wonder how much rain we've gotten here?


Probably half inch or so


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1801837 said:


> Wonder how much rain we've gotten here?


I wish I knew too, but I haven't put my rain gauge out yet.


----------



## skorum03

Been raining moderately here all night.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1801838 said:


> Probably half inch or so


Probably right.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1801839 said:


> I wish I knew too, but I haven't put my rain gauge out yet.


Same here, its on my list.


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1801840 said:


> Been raining moderately here all night.


Just lightened up here, hopefully moving out.


----------



## qualitycut

All I know is this paint they use dir the roads are worthless when its wet. Can't see wherethe lanes are


----------



## qualitycut

Snow free till just past 35e and 36


----------



## banonea

just coming into an overgrowth Heights right now just rain here


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

3.25" on the driveway, 8" on the deck


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You guys are going to cafe when you get up here.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Just talked to a buddy, he said rain from Hudson to mahtomedi and 1.5" in white bear


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1801850 said:


> just coming into an overgrowth Heights right now just rain here


Wait 15 min highways got 3-4 inches just south of lino lakes


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO


Jeremy
651-248-9728.

Text me when You are done. I'll let ya know how we are sitting.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1801853 said:


> You guys are going to cafe when you get up here.


Probably I had Qdoba fir dinner


----------



## unit28

well that was fun.....


----------



## qualitycut

35 e glare ice under slush


----------



## Green Grass

Screw it no plowing for me.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1801852 said:


> 3.25" on the driveway, 8" on the deck


Where is that?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1801863 said:


> Screw it no plowing for me.


Thought you had like 4"?


----------



## PremierL&L

Green Grass;1801863 said:


> Screw it no plowing for me.


Was there any doubt?


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;1801863 said:


> Screw it no plowing for me.


We're still dethatching tomorrow though right.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1801865 said:


> Thought you had like 4"?


I have 7-8 at home but don't do any work out here do it all around the lake Minnetonka area and Victoria.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1801796 said:


> Sss your city is trying to ban Styrofoam food containers now


Nothing here. I knew winter was over. 

Oooo, I just remembered the wild are on tomorrow.


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1801867 said:


> We're still dethatching tomorrow though right.


Your wonderful city was patching pot holes in town when I went to the bank today.


----------



## Green Grass

Tk here you go the old Valley building.

http://www.jcarverdistillery.com/


----------



## SSS Inc.

I'm hooked on this Down east dickering show.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1801873 said:


> I'm hooked on this Down east dickering show.


Me too its pretty entertaining.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1801868 said:


> I have 7-8 at home but don't do any work out here do it all around the lake Minnetonka area and Victoria.


Ah gotcha... That's a lot of windshield time!


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;1801871 said:


> Tk here you go the old Valley building.
> 
> http://www.jcarverdistillery.com/


Cool, I actually know some of those guys.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1801876 said:


> Ah gotcha... That's a lot of windshield time!


Not to bad that is where the money is. Most my equipment usually sits in Mound anyway.


----------



## banonea

just getting into Columbus and yeah the roads suck


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;1801880 said:


> just getting into Columbus and yeah the roads suck


I think you took a wrong turn. You are a few states off.


----------



## SnowGuy73

34°, rain, windy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Schools 2 hours late here now.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1801882 said:


> 34°, rain, windy.


I wish.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1801885 said:


> I wish.....


Sorry man..


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1801882 said:


> 34°, rain, windy.


Wind is picking up here.


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1801819 said:


> 6 inches on pavement in Maple Grove... awesome...


5" in Brooklyn park, came from greenfield at 6pm and they had 8-9" already!

Just talked with someone from buffalo, they are at 14"


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1801888 said:


> 5" in Brooklyn park, came from greenfield at 6pm and they had 8-9" already!
> 
> Just talked with someone from buffalo, they are at 14"


Damn!!!!....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1801887 said:


> Wind is picking up here.


Its weird hearing the wind driven rain hit the windows.


----------



## Green Grass

NorthernProServ;1801888 said:


> 5" in Brooklyn park, came from greenfield at 6pm and they had 8-9" already!
> 
> Just talked with someone from buffalo, they are at 14"


About a foot here.


----------



## SSS Inc.

NorthernProServ;1801888 said:


> 5" in Brooklyn park, came from greenfield at 6pm and they had 8-9" already!
> 
> Just talked with someone from buffalo, they are at 14"


14"  Thats not that far way from the city. And here I have nothing. Crazy.


----------



## BossPlow614

7.25" on pavement in Anoka/Andover


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

cbservicesllc;1801864 said:


> Where is that?


**** rapids


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1801890 said:


> Its weird hearing the wind driven rain hit the windows.


well you could have snow hitting them instead


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1801895 said:


> well you could have snow hitting them instead


I couldn't be happier that all we have on the south side is rain.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Olsonbro-you guys have much in Vadnais yet?


----------



## Camden

Just got off the loader. Even that had a hard time pushing full loads  I'd get going and then it would start to spin...crazy! Only 2 more big lots to do and then we'll be on top of it. Worst storm of the season by far.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hey Lwnmwr. I see on NWS there is a report of 13" in stacy and 12" in North branch. Is that enough to put you over 80"??


----------



## hansenslawncare

35* and raining in Woodbury/Oakdale.


----------



## SSS Inc.

hansenslawncare;1801902 said:


> 35* and raining in Woodbury/Oakdale.


Same here. I'm starting to feel left out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1801900 said:


> Hey Lwnmwr. I see on NWS there is a report of 13" in stacy and 12" in North branch. Is that enough to put you over 80"??


We will be pushing 16". Looking at the radar it's starting to wrap back around


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1801906 said:


> We will be pushing 16". Looking at the radar it's starting to wrap back around


I saw that. If the my area had been all snow I would be watching the radar for the next 4 hours as it sits on top of us. Hopefully it spins down here and not on you.

The good news is that you should easily make your case for your bonus and looks like you must have lots of help on the way.


----------



## olsonbro

LwnmwrMan22;1801898 said:


> Olsonbro-you guys have much in Vadnais yet?


We have about 2.5 to 3 now. It's melting still but enough that were gonna do 75% open ups on our townhomes around here.


----------



## BossPlow614

Just had a cute girl (maybe 18 at the oldest) get stuck in my lot on the incline towards the bank drive up/atm's. Entertaining right away but I got out to help dig out the wheels and some drunk older lady was out pushing the car. Got her out and the girl drove away and the lady ran over to the hotel next door. Wow. 8" here and still falling.


----------



## djagusch

This cafe is driftin mad. Easy over on foot in nb. I'm scared to measure this cafe.

any idea when this cafe is out of here?


----------



## SSS Inc.

djagusch;1801910 said:


> This cafe is driftin mad. Easy over on foot in nb. I'm scared to measure this cafe.
> 
> any idea when this cafe is out of here?


I'd say you got an hour or so left. Its really wrapping up but the heaviest precip on the radar should stay south of you.


----------



## TKLAWN

djagusch;1801910 said:


> This cafe is driftin mad. Easy over on foot in nb. I'm scared to measure this cafe.
> 
> any idea when this cafe is out of here?


That's a lot of cafe's. There has to be a Perkins around somewhere.


----------



## djagusch

TKLAWN;1801912 said:


> That's a lot of cafe's. There has to be a Perkins around somewhere.


Cafe that, closed all the cafe holes. Gas station food at best. I'm cafed!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Snowing here now.... Adding up quick!


----------



## PremierL&L

Any totals for Roseville area?


----------



## qualitycut

Think im going to need new tires after this


----------



## qualitycut

PremierL&L;1801916 said:


> Any totals for Roseville area?


At 9 there was none when I drive through.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Still snowing like mad here, got close to 3" in the last 2 hours!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This lot has been plowed 2 times. Last time about an hour ago.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

People flagging us down for driveways.... Hardly.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

12-15" in the middle of the road and shoulders.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Done snowing in Maple Grove!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1801926 said:


> Done snowing in Maple Grove!


Same here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Solid 3" on my deck, less than half in my driveway and roads are almost back to black.


----------



## qualitycut

This snow sticks to everything and then little snow turds fall all over


----------



## Martinson9

Can we get a refund on our weather forecasts? This storm really shifted north and west. The crazy totals were supposed to be in NW Wisconsin. Looks like the highest totals were from Meeker/Wright county up through north of the Metro. I measured 5 on my patio table (Ridgedale) and 4 in my driveway. We are out doing most of our commercials.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1801928 said:


> Solid 3" on my deck, less than half in my driveway and roads are almost back to black.


Booya. I dont know if we got any snow at my house


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Here goes, white bear 96/35e 2.75", 694/61 1.5", 36/white bear ave 3/4's of the lot was black, 35e/little Canada rd 1.25"


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

On my way to St. Paul to look, post in 20 min


----------



## Camden

I just heard our official total is 12". I never measured that much at all today. Oh well, I guess they know how to read a ruler better than I do.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1801934 said:


> I just heard our official total is 12". I never measured that much at all today. Oh well, I guess they know how to read a ruler better than I do.


Sometimes I wonder if they have a area they keep cool to measure snow sometimes and then sometimes it opposite


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1801935 said:


> Sometimes I wonder if they have a area they keep cool to measure snow sometimes and then sometimes it opposite


I'd like to watch them make their measurements. Do they do it just like we do? Put a ruler into the snow and see what it says or is it more scientific than that?

PS - I just read that Isanti's total for the day is 19"!!!! Wowza


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Snelling and uni .25"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Truck down..... Truck down......


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1801938 said:


> Truck down..... Truck down......


Ruh row reorge


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1801938 said:


> Truck down..... Truck down......


Uh oh.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1801928 said:


> Solid 3" on my deck, less than half in my driveway and roads are almost back to black.


Who's jealous? This guy! Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You guys with no snow can't even get up and check and see how we are doing??


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1801945 said:


> You guys with no snow can't even get up and check and see how we are doing??


Right? Oh we don't have any snow so I'm going to sleep. What kind of crap is that? Someone could have come and done a sidewalk for me that I had to shovel after the belt shredded!! It's only 500'x4'


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

I'll be done salting in about an hour if anyone needs help


----------



## olsonbro

Not gonna lie, this was about the sharpest cut off for a storm I can remember. Luckily the farthest north we have properties is **** rapids (9") and Maple grove (8"). We were able to skip 80% of our properties last night. But running a skeleton crew overnight took them a while to hammer through this mess! Bring on spring!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ended up with 12 trucks, pay loader, 4 shovelers running. 10 hours.

We should be basically done in another 2 hours. Skipped 1 account, and that includes the 3 new ones.

Now to find an "official" report that puts me over 80".


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1801954 said:


> Ended up with 12 trucks, pay loader, 4 shovelers running. 10 hours.
> 
> We should be basically done in another 2 hours. Skipped 1 account, and that includes the 3 new ones.
> 
> Now to find an "official" report that puts me over 80".


You'll find it


----------



## olsonbro

LwnmwrMan22;1801954 said:


> Ended up with 12 trucks, pay loader, 4 shovelers running. 10 hours.
> 
> We should be basically done in another 2 hours. Skipped 1 account, and that includes the 3 new ones.
> 
> Now to find an "official" report that puts me over 80".


There is no way you can't find a report that will put you over 80". You guys got hammered up there,


----------



## snowman55

Traveled 17 hours to get home from belize. left 100 degrees and sunburnt come home hop in a plow truck. Yet to miss a storm in 22 years think i'll leave next week see if we can coax 1 more storm out of old man winter.


----------



## ringahding1

Completely Missed Us


----------



## SnowGuy73

30° overcast calm.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I guess I won't be doing cleanups or apps the rest of this week.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Plowed all the schools twice. Now no school.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Official at msp is 1/3".


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1801969 said:


> Plowed all the schools twice. Now no school.


That sucks! No school till Monday either.


----------



## BossPlow614

Saw a report via twc that Champlin got 11". North Branch got 17.5" Wow


----------



## ringahding1

BossPlow614;1801975 said:


> Saw a report via twc that Champlin got 11". North Branch got 17.5" Wow


Isanti 19"


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;1801934 said:


> I just heard our official total is 12". I never measured that much at all today. Oh well, I guess they know how to read a ruler better than I do.


Maybe they measure in the grass or a surface other than tar or concrete? According to our air port down here we have had almost twice the snow as I added in the drives.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Everytime I plow in April I break a truck.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1801978 said:


> Everytime I plow in April I break a truck.


Was it a ford? Or was it because you were pushing concrete? Or both?


----------



## TKLAWN

Waconia .5 and 10 miles away in Watertown 6.5inches
LUCKY!


----------



## Greenery

SnowGuy73;1801970 said:


> Official at msp is 1/3".


Did you run through EP? What'd it look like?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1801981 said:


> Did you run through EP? What'd it look like?


Nope, just got out of bed.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I think were good, the 1/2" or so that was on my drivway at midnight has melted and the 3" on my deck is down to about an inch.


----------



## qualitycut




----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1801984 said:


>


Looks like you need to invest in some snowslick!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1801985 said:


> Looks like you need to invest in some snowslick!


Or quit plowing!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Next week doesn't look great either for clean ups or apps


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1801986 said:


> Or quit plowing!!!


Just quit after April 1st


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1801986 said:


> Or quit plowing!!!


Hahahahah, or that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1801987 said:


> Next week doesn't look great either for clean ups or apps


Correct, I was just looking at that too.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1801990 said:


> Correct, I was just looking at that too.


Correct me if I'm wrong but that dang near puts us may 1st. Son of a b word. Hoped to knock out everything this week


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1801971 said:


> That sucks! No school till Monday either.


What's even funnier??? Our kids have Monday off too.

No school UNTIL TUESDAY!!!!

The first round of snow would not have melted down, but when we went back and plowed the 1-1.5" that had refallen, THAT was time wasted.


----------



## CGLC

LwnmwrMan22;1801954 said:


> Ended up with 12 trucks, pay loader, 4 shovelers running. 10 hours.
> 
> We should be basically done in another 2 hours. Skipped 1 account, and that includes the 3 new ones.
> 
> Now to find an "official" report that puts me over 80".


Wow your sub labor must be around $6000-$7000.00! Did you come out ahead on that!=-O


----------



## Green Grass

We had 12" down to about 7" already 28 and cloudy


----------



## qualitycut

CGLC;1801993 said:


> Wow your sub labor must be around $6000-$7000.00! Did you come out ahead on that!=-O


We all worked for free, we felt bad because of how much snow he has got this winter


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1801992 said:


> What's even funnier??? Our kids have Monday off too.
> 
> No school UNTIL TUESDAY!!!!
> 
> The first round of snow would not have melted down, but when we went back and plowed the 1-1.5" that had refallen, THAT was time wasted.


I agree.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1801991 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but that dang near puts us may 1st. Son of a b word. Hoped to knock out everything this week


Last year all over again....


----------



## PremierL&L

LwnmwrMan22;1801992 said:


> What's even funnier??? Our kids have Monday off too.
> 
> No school UNTIL TUESDAY!!!!
> 
> The first round of snow would not have melted down, but when we went back and plowed the 1-1.5" that had refallen, THAT was time wasted.


Like the boss always says if you don't come in Friday don't bother coming in on Monday. Who hoo four day weekend!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1802005 said:


> Last year all over again....


Yup. So me,bano and wintergreen will get 18" in may again..............great. at least I have help and will be around myself


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1802007 said:


> Yup. So me,bano and wintergreen will get 18" in may again..............great. at least I have help and will be around myself


Have fun with that!


----------



## wintergreen82

Not doing it. We are running clean ups and I stopped looking at any snow material except this site. Not doing it


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1802008 said:


> Have fun with that!


Maybe you'll get in on it this time? Since the last one missed you


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1802010 said:


> Maybe you'll get in on it this time? Since the last one missed you


Winter is over!


----------



## andersman02

Good to hear you guys got up there and helped out lwnmwrguy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Jim you get any snow at all, or just rain?


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1802013 said:


> Winter is over!


Now you just screwed us


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1802016 said:


> Jim you get any snow at all, or just rain?


As far as I know just rain. There wasn't anything when I got up at 7


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Spring green doing apps. Its 28 degrees. Yard soil temps are anywhere from 36 to 44. I'm sure I could find colder


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1802013 said:


> Winter is over!


I hope so but when will our season start? 2 days good then a week of rain. I suppose I better go buy us new rain jackets


----------



## SSS Inc.

Here, you guys can guess who this is and discuss.

We just got a call from a good winter and summer customer that has a property a little north of our area that we do not plow in the winter. A certain large company is refusing to plow it because their contract ended March 31st. So they called us to see if we could plow it immediately. Sure not a problem. I assume they plowed the last storm.

I am shocked that said company is so large but doesn't have anything in their contract regarding April Snows. My guess is that they were caught with their pants down on this storm. What a great way to end a year by refusing to service a property. The owner would have gladly paid for it, after all they are going to pay us. Also, they have never had an issue paying us extra if it snows in April or May. I wonder how many other jobs are getting told "We are not plowing, too bad".


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1802023 said:


> Here, you guys can guess who this is and discuss.
> 
> We just got a call from a good winter and summer customer that has a property a little north of our area that we do not plow in the winter. A certain large company is refusing to plow it because their contract ended March 31st. So they called us to see if we could plow it immediately. Sure not a problem. I assume they plowed the last storm.
> 
> I am shocked that said company is so large but doesn't have anything in their contract regarding April Snows. My guess is that they were caught with their pants down on this storm. What a great way to end a year by refusing to service a property. The owner would have gladly paid for it, after all they are going to pay us. Also, they have never had an issue paying us extra if it snows in April or May. I wonder how many other jobs are getting told "We are not plowing, too bad".


Lame sauce


----------



## olsonbro

SSS Inc.;1802023 said:


> Here, you guys can guess who this is and discuss.
> 
> We just got a call from a good winter and summer customer that has a property a little north of our area that we do not plow in the winter. A certain large company is refusing to plow it because their contract ended March 31st. So they called us to see if we could plow it immediately. Sure not a problem. I assume they plowed the last storm.
> 
> I am shocked that said company is so large but doesn't have anything in their contract regarding April Snows. My guess is that they were caught with their pants down on this storm. What a great way to end a year by refusing to service a property. The owner would have gladly paid for it, after all they are going to pay us. Also, they have never had an issue paying us extra if it snows in April or May. I wonder how many other jobs are getting told "We are not plowing, too bad".


We ended up signing a few new HOA's last year due to this type of issue. A property manager we work with had another vendor that refused to plow in April unless the associations would pay time and material. These were properties they had under contract year round, so they were billing a monthly amount in April anyway. They wanted extra for the plowing. Now I have no doubt that their contract said something about them only plowing through march. But it ended up costing them the work, 2 good associations totaling around 80k a year in rev. 
We take a different approach, which I can tell many of you also do. We serviced our contracted townhomes in April last year and this year under our normal monthly rate. I bid based on "season" long snow totals or visits, not months. Along with that we attempt to look at our customers as a long term commitment. Sure I may take it on the chin a few winters, but others I make out like a bandit. I'd much rather retain a customer, than squabble over a few plowings in April. I much prefer in this case the 80k a year in guaranteed rev, over a couple thousand in plowing charges.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1802023 said:



> Here, you guys can guess who this is and discuss.
> 
> We just got a call from a good winter and summer customer that has a property a little north of our area that we do not plow in the winter. A certain large company is refusing to plow it because their contract ended March 31st. So they called us to see if we could plow it immediately. Sure not a problem. I assume they plowed the last storm.
> 
> I am shocked that said company is so large but doesn't have anything in their contract regarding April Snows. My guess is that they were caught with their pants down on this storm. What a great way to end a year by refusing to service a property. The owner would have gladly paid for it, after all they are going to pay us. Also, they have never had an issue paying us extra if it snows in April or May. I wonder how many other jobs are getting told "We are not plowing, too bad".


I don't have a clue as I'm not from up there


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1802027 said:


> Lame sauce


Its not going to help them when it comes time to bid the plowing for next year. If they did this all over town in the snow areas from last night there may be a lot of properties looking for new vendors.


----------



## SSS Inc.

olsonbro;1802028 said:


> We ended up signing a few new HOA's last year due to this type of issue. A property manager we work with had another vendor that refused to plow in April unless the associations would pay time and material. These were properties they had under contract year round, so they were billing a monthly amount in April anyway. They wanted extra for the plowing. Now I have no doubt that their contract said something about them only plowing through march. But it ended up costing them the work, 2 good associations totaling around 80k a year in rev.
> We take a different approach, which I can tell many of you also do. We serviced our contracted townhomes in April last year and this year under our normal monthly rate. I bid based on "season" long snow totals or visits, not months. Along with that we attempt to look at our customers as a long term commitment. Sure I may take it on the chin a few winters, but others I make out like a bandit. I'd much rather retain a customer, than squabble over a few plowings in April. I much prefer in this case the 80k a year in guaranteed rev, over a couple thousand in plowing charges.


That's the weird thing about this situation. Our customer is totally in tune with paying per time after March 31st on both the properties we service and the ones the other people do. I know that money was not the issue, they just flat out weren't going to do it. The more I think about it, I think the contractor is simply just using that date as a way to avoid plowing because they weren't ready for this storm. They had to have plowed the last storm as this property would have had a few more inches and we were never called.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1802020 said:


> As far as I know just rain. There wasn't anything when I got up at 7


Copy that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1802021 said:


> Spring green doing apps. Its 28 degrees. Yard soil temps are anywhere from 36 to 44. I'm sure I could find colder


When I posted that temp of 43° the other day, that was in the sun south facing.

North faxing I'm still frozen.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1802023 said:


> Here, you guys can guess who this is and discuss.
> 
> We just got a call from a good winter and summer customer that has a property a little north of our area that we do not plow in the winter. A certain large company is refusing to plow it because their contract ended March 31st. So they called us to see if we could plow it immediately. Sure not a problem. I assume they plowed the last storm.
> 
> I am shocked that said company is so large but doesn't have anything in their contract regarding April Snows. My guess is that they were caught with their pants down on this storm. What a great way to end a year by refusing to service a property. The owner would have gladly paid for it, after all they are going to pay us. Also, they have never had an issue paying us extra if it snows in April or May. I wonder how many other jobs are getting told "We are not plowing, too bad".


Give us a clue......


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1802038 said:


> Give us a clue......


I think you could guess if you tried hard enough. Its not a lawn care company.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1802039 said:


> I think you could guess if you tried hard enough. Its not a lawn care company.


That makes it even harder now.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1802037 said:


> When I posted that temp of 43° the other day, that was in the sun south facing.
> 
> North faxing I'm still frozen.


Its all thawed here unless snow was piled on a north facing building. I'm betting we lost some temps since I tested last week


----------



## SSS Inc.

If you do something wrong you will have to ____do it.
If you don't tell the truth you are telling a ______.
The first letter in the English alphabet is _____.
If you eat an apple you are left with the ______. Unless you're weird and eat the whole thing like an animal.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1802041 said:


> Its all thawed here unless snow was piled on a north facing building. I'm betting we lost some temps since I tested last week


Same here, pretty sure anyway.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1802043 said:


> If you do something wrong you will have to ____do it.
> If you don't tell the truth you are telling a ______.
> The first letter in the English alphabet is _____.
> If you eat an apple you are left with the ______. Unless you're weird and eat the whole thing like an animal.


Still have no clue


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1802043 said:


> If you do something wrong you will have to ____do it.
> If you don't tell the truth you are telling a ______.
> The first letter in the English alphabet is _____.
> If you eat an apple you are left with the ______. Unless you're weird and eat the whole thing like an animal.


When you mentioned that they wereweren't in the lawn industry I knew that's who you meant. 
Weird, I saw them plowing a Holiday gas station


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1802043 said:


> If you do something wrong you will have to ____do it.
> If you don't tell the truth you are telling a ______.
> The first letter in the English alphabet is _____.
> If you eat an apple you are left with the ______. Unless you're weird and eat the whole thing like an animal.


That's who I thought... They do lawn care now too, started a couple seasons ago.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1802047 said:


> That's who I thought... They do lawn care now too, started a couple seasons ago.


All subs that haven't been paid, and refused to work. Just guessing???


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1802046 said:


> When you mentioned that they wereweren't in the lawn industry I knew that's who you meant.
> Weird, I saw them plowing a Holiday gas station


I saw them out too... My guess is a pain in the butt customer, or they owe money.... Careful me boy!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1802047 said:


> That's who I thought... They do lawn care now too, started a couple seasons ago.


Really? I know the other one that ends in ble does but I didn't know these guys did.

They do blacktopping too. :laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1802049 said:


> I saw them out too... My guess is a pain in the butt customer, or they owe money.... Careful me boy!


Not the problem here. Couldn't be any easier to work with and pay promptly.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1802051 said:


> Really? I know the other one that ends in ble does but I didn't know these guys did.
> 
> They do blacktopping too. :laughing:


They have become what I run from and don't want to be..... Jack of all trades!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1802053 said:


> Not the problem here. Couldn't be any easier to work with and pay promptly.


Don't know what to tell you then, but something doesn't smell right.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1802054 said:


> They have become what I run from and don't want to be..... Jack of all trades!


Sometimes it can be a sign of desperation. We prefer to be specialized and good at it. This is why I pulled the plug on sss lawn care. :crying:


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1802055 said:


> Don't know what to tell you then, but something doesn't smell right.


I still think someones pants are on the ground. Like mentioned I bet they are way short handed with subs that have moved on etc. etc. Sure some properties will be done and probably the big money makers first. Field the calls as they come in and tell them their out of luck. My customer was told they are not going to plow it because its April not because they owe money, call too much etc. etc.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1802056 said:


> Sometimes it can be a sign of desperation. We prefer to be specialized and good at it. This is why I pulled the plug on sss lawn care. :crying:


Agreed, focus on one or two areas and excel at it!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1802058 said:


> I still think someones pants are on the ground. Like mentioned I bet they are way short handed with subs that have moved on etc. etc. Sure some properties will be done and probably the big money makers first. Field the calls as they come in and tell them their out of luck. My customer was told they are not going to plow it because its April not because they owe money, call too much etc. etc.


Sounds like its your property now, hopefully it works out!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Just saw a guy on the 7000 block of France ave sweeping snow with a push broom on the grass. And clue why?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS, is that a 908 in your avatar pic?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1802061 said:


> Just saw a guy on the 7000 block of France ave sweeping snow with a push broom on the grass. And clue why?


So its not on the walks?.....

No clue.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1802063 said:


> So its not on the walks?.....
> 
> No clue.


Nope. On the grass. You can see the green grass where he went


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1802064 said:


> Nope. On the grass. You can see the green grass where he went


Marking utilities maybe.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1802060 said:


> Sounds like its your property now, hopefully it works out!


We don't want it. We take a different approach to snowplowing than a lot of people. We don't use any subs and keep all properties in a tight knit area. We can get to evey job without getting on the freeway if need be.



jimslawnsnow;1802061 said:


> Just saw a guy on the 7000 block of France ave sweeping snow with a push broom on the grass. And clue why?


That's weird, and way to close to some of my jobs. 



SnowGuy73;1802062 said:


> SSS, is that a 908 in your avatar pic?


Case 321


----------



## olsonbro

SSS Inc.;1802035 said:


> That's the weird thing about this situation. Our customer is totally in tune with paying per time after March 31st on both the properties we service and the ones the other people do. I know that money was not the issue, they just flat out weren't going to do it. The more I think about it, I think the contractor is simply just using that date as a way to avoid plowing because they weren't ready for this storm. They had to have plowed the last storm as this property would have had a few more inches and we were never called.


That's a great point, if they plowed 4/4 and decided not to plow this one, then something else is going on. Many of the huge snow contractors lease a ton of equipment. They could have returned their leases and been left with half the equipment the needed for last night.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CGLC;1801993 said:


> Wow your sub labor must be around $6000-$7000.00! Did you come out ahead on that!=-O


I stopped worrying about coming out ahead back at the end of February.

I don't give a cafe anymore. I just wanted the snow gone.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1802043 said:


> If you do something wrong you will have to *blame it on someone else *.
> If you don't tell the truth you are telling a *fib*.
> The first letter in the English alphabet is *A*.
> If you eat an apple you are left with the *Seeds and stem*. Unless you're weird and eat the whole thing like an animal.


How'd I do?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

No body plowed here. Even a bobcat sitting with a plow on it. Lots are slush and walk are a mess


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

andersman02;1802015 said:


> Good to hear you guys got up there and helped out lwnmwrguy.


From what I paid them, I'm pretty sure they don't mind.

They aren't going to drop their own work, to come work for me, don't get me wrong, but I feel I'm more than fair with their time / expectations.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1802070 said:


> How'd I do?


You nailed it! Nice work.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS..... they aren't too reliable, are they?

At least not down to the Core.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I was beat this morning. I haven't spent that much time being a dispatcher every.

I thought I did pretty decent keeping everyone moving on the fly.

Slept for a couple of hours this morning. Just woke up here 20 minutes ago, had 4 messages. 3 were happy with how good of a job we did last night!!

WOOOO!!!

1 was a service call. I haven't called them back yet.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1802075 said:


> SSS..... they aren't too reliable, are they?
> 
> At least not down to the Core.


Not on this job.


----------



## SSS Inc.

What I really am dying to know is if that job that didn't want to pay MJW called for plowing today. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1802070 said:


> How'd I do?


Haha, very nice!


----------



## SnowGuy73

I just saw a Tru green truck go by......

If I wasn't still in my pajamas and under this warm blanket I'd check it out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1802080 said:


> I just saw a Tru green truck go by......
> 
> If I wasn't still in my pajamas and under this warm blanket I'd check it out.


In your pj's under the blanket on the front step??

I can't see anything but snow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1802081 said:


> In your pj's under the blanket on the front step??
> 
> I can't see anything but snow.


This confuses me, i'm on the couch....


----------



## SnowGuy73

I really should go see if I can find them spreading. We have about 1.5" in the grass.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1802078 said:


> What I really am dying to know is if that job that didn't want to pay MJW called for plowing today. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


They did not call surprisingly!

Just got home & unloaded blower, spreader, shovels, salt bags, etc. Taking a nap then putting my plow back in its hibernation spot behind my trailers. Used up the rest of my salt also, so this storm was perfect. No breakdowns either. #WinterIsOver


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1802030 said:


> Its not going to help them when it comes time to bid the plowing for next year. If they did this all over town in the snow areas from last night there may be a lot of properties looking for new vendors.


Sounds like the perfect opportunity for a lot of us! (Assuming they didnt tank prices) did the company start with an I, P, or R?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1802043 said:


> If you do something wrong you will have to ____do it.
> If you don't tell the truth you are telling a ______.
> The first letter in the English alphabet is _____.
> If you eat an apple you are left with the ______. Unless you're weird and eat the whole thing like an animal.


Ha! Wish I had seen this before my previous post!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1802051 said:


> They do blacktopping too. :laughing:


that's got to be laughable...


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1802054 said:


> They have become what I run from and don't want to be..... Jack of all trades!


Master of NONE!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1802091 said:


> Master of NONE!


Exactly!..


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1802090 said:


> that's got to be laughable...


No comment. 

The plot thickens. Now they we need to go do another one.payup And they want us to come back tonight and do them both curb to curb.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Went past us salt and it looks like they are unloading a barge


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1802095 said:


> Went past us salt and it looks like they are unloading a barge


Probably softener salt.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yuhas is up to 60% chance for storms Sunday and Wednesday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ummmmm.... has anyone looked at the meteogram?????????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

20.00 1 nnw north branch mn chisago 0700 am
19.00 isanti mn isanti 1258 am
17.50 north branch mn chisago 0625 am
17.00 8 ene north branch mn chisago 0800 am
17.00 nowthen mn anoka 1024 pm
16.00 cambridge mn isanti 0625 am
15.90 rush city mn chisago 0445 am
15.00 3 n cambridge mn isanti 0700 am
14.60 monticello mn wright 0841 pm
14.50 3 ne big lake mn sherburne 0837 pm
14.50 milaca mn mille lacs 0800 pm
*14.00 5 ne forest lake mn chisago 0700 am*
14.00 4 n andover mn anoka 0700 am
14.00 litchfield mn meeker 0837 pm
14.00 st francis mn anoka 0802 pm
13.80 mora mn kanabec 0700 am
13.80 east bethel mn anoka 1046 pm
13.50 1 nw stacy mn chisago 0700 am
13.50 6 nne big lake  mn sherburne 0700 am
13.50 8 ese princeton mn isanti 0924 pm
13.50 2 ne maple lake mn wright 0905 pm
13.10 otsego mn wright 0600 am
13.00 little falls mn morrison 0600 am
13.00 kingston mn meeker 1100 pm
13.00 stacy mn chisago 0810 pm

*My schools.... approximately.*


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1802098 said:


> Probably softener salt.


Never would have guessed that. Thought maybe they knew something we didn't


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1802021 said:


> Spring green doing apps. Its 28 degrees. Yard soil temps are anywhere from 36 to 44. I'm sure I could find colder


They have a six step program with two pre emergent apps to start both liquid I think


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1802099 said:


> Yuhas is up to 60% chance for storms Sunday and Wednesday.


NWS has me at 50% Saturday 40% on Sunday and 50% on Wednesday


----------



## qualitycut

Sweet after a few of yours mn wild ticket talk had my dad call around and he scored me a set of free tickets.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.cocorahs.org/ViewData/ListDailyPrecipReports.aspx

Station MN-CG-3. Chisago City.

As of 4-4, was at 72.5".

I will have to wait for the update for today's storm, but 3 miles south is a report to the NWS of 14".

My luck this observer is in Mexico this week.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1802102 said:


> 13.00 little falls mn morrison 0600 am


Now we're up to 13"! We gained another inch and it didn't even snow since the time our official total was 12".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1802112 said:


> Now we're up to 13"! We gained another inch and it didn't even snow since the time our official total was 12".


Your snow is expanding instead of melting.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1802106 said:


> Never would have guessed that. Thought maybe they knew something we didn't


Yup, they sell solar salt as well. Cheap too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1802107 said:


> They have a six step program with two pre emergent apps to start both liquid I think


Liquid pre-em...... What a pain in the butt!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1802116 said:


> Liquid pre-em...... What a pain in the butt!


I may have lied the first app is granular pre and second is pre emergant and weed control


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1802120 said:


> I may have lied the first app is granular pre and second is pre emergant and weed control


Ah, same thing I do (split app).


----------



## SnowGuy73

So depressing seeing all this white again.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1802122 said:


> So depressing seeing all this white again.


Huh? Really, my lawn looks like it did yesterday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1802123 said:


> Huh? Really, my lawn looks like it did yesterday.


Mine is all white still, driveway is dry.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1802124 said:


> Mine is all white still, driveway is dry.


Hmmm weird I couldnt believe the cut off of snow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1802125 said:


> Hmmm weird I couldnt believe the cut off of snow.


Me either, wish it'd been all rain. Damn salt on the roads again!


----------



## SnowGuy73

View from my lower level bar!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sun is trying to poke out now.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1802126 said:


> Me either, wish it'd been all rain. Damn salt on the roads again!


They should have tried salting the highways, I drive by two state trucks plows up not salting and roads had the packed snow ice crap.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1802127 said:


> View from my lower level bar!


I have the same here. Streets are clear but I still have slush on the sidewalks. It still amazes me how tight the cut off is between a good amount of snow and little to nothing. If this was January we would all be plowing over two feet.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://kstp.com/article/stories/S3401857.shtml?cat=1

My W. 7th property was on the news last night.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1802130 said:


> I have the same here. Streets are clear but I still have slush on the sidewalks. It still amazes me how tight the cut off is between a good amount of snow and little to nothing. If this was January we would all be plowing over two feet.


F that... some of us would have been plowing over 4 feet.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1802131 said:


> http://kstp.com/article/stories/S3401857.shtml?cat=1
> 
> My W. 7th property was on the news last night.


I seen that, seems like a place that shouldn't have to many loud music complaints


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1802129 said:


> They should have tried salting the highways, I drive by two state trucks plows up not salting and roads had the packed snow ice crap.


Saw that on the news here. That's three times this season with that washboard.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1802131 said:


> http://kstp.com/article/stories/S3401857.shtml?cat=1
> 
> My W. 7th property was on the news last night.


Wonder how much of my tax dollars are subsidizing these clowns......


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1802134 said:


> Saw that on the news here. That's three times this season with that washboard.


The first one this year took about a week to burn off even on 35w. That was really a joke.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1802137 said:


> The first one this year took about a week to burn off even on 35w. That was really a joke.


Agreed.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1802136 said:


> Wonder how much of my tax dollars are subsidizing these clowns......


People have no clue how many properties are like this.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1802136 said:


> Wonder how much of my tax dollars are subsidizing these clowns......


I was just thinking the same thing. "Income restrictions". Hmmm. I wonder how they test to see if you're really an artist. Seems pretty easy to fake.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1802139 said:


> People have no clue how many properties are like this.


I bet.

The trigger for me when I saw that was "arts" and you must be an "artist".....


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1802140 said:


> I was just thinking the same thing. "Income restrictions". Hmmm. I wonder how they test to see if you're really an artist. Seems pretty easy to fake.


Yes, that's the other one. Income ......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Wyngate-Townhomes/322189104537060

This is another place we do in Maplewood.

For a family of 4, you can make up to $50,000 and receive subsidized housing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The W. 7th property...... there are some quite attractive people, let's say, that are "artistic".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.808berry.com/

This is one of the premier properties that we do for this management company.

Some apartments are $2,000 / month. It's 1/2 immigrants because they receive over 1/2 of the rent from the government. More subsidies.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I could easily top 1,000 posts if I were to start rattling off all of the properties around the metro that are subsidized, especially higher end properties.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1802147 said:


> I could easily top 1,000 posts if I were to start rattling off all of the properties around the metro that are subsidized, especially higher end properties.


I was referring more to the "liberal arts" crap.... Your talking about a whole different animal there.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1802148 said:


> I was referring more to the "liberal arts" crap.... Your talking about a whole different animal there.


They both bother me.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1802136 said:


> Wonder how much of my tax dollars are subsidizing these clowns......


Government probably paid to renovate the place too, some historical/ landmark bs to support the millionaire developer.


----------



## PremierL&L

SSS Inc.;1802149 said:


> They both bother me.


Having a few said properties (2 by lender man in Maplewood) I must say quite good people watching while your at the accounts.


----------



## PremierL&L

*Lwnmwrman cafe! Autocorrect


----------



## Polarismalibu

I suppose I should get up and bring my truck to the dealer.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1802150 said:


> Government probably paid to renovate the place too, some historical/ landmark bs to support the millionaire developer.


Yes. There is a reason the warehouse district is being redeveloped downtown Minneapolis. But beyond that, there were tax breaks given out in the Mill District of Minneapolis as well.

Warehouse district there isn't as much subsidy per renter.

It's more in the suburbs.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I suppose I shouldn't pretend to pick my 8 year olds nose.

Who knew he got bloody noses so easily.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Some days I have fun!


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1802150 said:


> Government probably paid to renovate the place too, some historical/ landmark bs to support the millionaire developer.


There it is!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1802149 said:


> They both bother me.


Agreed.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1802158 said:


> Some days I have fun!


Whatcha doing with that?


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1802163 said:


> Whatcha doing with that?


Maybe he's collecting on past due accounts.


----------



## Camden

What's that green stuff around the trees and in between the sidewalks and driveways?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1802163 said:


> Whatcha doing with that?


Moving a shed for a friend.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1802166 said:


> What's that green stuff around the trees and in between the sidewalks and driveways?


"Like" Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

Do trailers under 3000lbs have a title? Neighbor cant find the one fir the trailer and all I remember having for my trailer was a postcard size something


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1802182 said:


> Do trailers under 3000lbs have a title? Neighbor cant find the one fir the trailer and all I remember having for my trailer was a postcard size something


Does it have plates or does it have one of those stickers on the tongue?


----------



## BossPlow614

Mann Theatre in Champlin wasn't plowed. Interesting.

#WinterIsOver


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1802183 said:


> Does it have plates or does it have one of those stickers on the tongue?


The lifetime licence, sticker


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1802184 said:


> [g[/IMG]
> 
> Mann Theatre in Champlin wasn't plowed. Interesting.
> 
> #WinterIsOver


Everyone keeps saying that


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1802189 said:


> The lifetime licence, sticker


I almost thinking those little trailers aren't titled. I know we have a couple little ones that we don't use anymore but they have the sticker on them and I know we don't have a title for them. Its no different than a boat trailer, I don't think I have a title for that either.


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1802184 said:


> Mann Theatre in Champlin wasn't plowed. Interesting.
> 
> #WinterIsOver


Who plows that one? I know you guys talked about it before but I can't remember.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Noticed a few places that weren't done, note to self for next year


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1802193 said:


> Who plows that one? I know you guys talked about it before but I can't remember.


 Idk who does it. We were talking about a different theatre.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1802100 said:


> Ummmmm.... has anyone looked at the meteogram?????????


No.... why?



LwnmwrMan22;1802102 said:


> 20.00 1 nnw north branch mn chisago 0700 am
> 19.00 isanti mn isanti 1258 am
> 17.50 north branch mn chisago 0625 am
> 17.00 8 ene north branch mn chisago 0800 am
> 17.00 nowthen mn anoka 1024 pm
> 16.00 cambridge mn isanti 0625 am
> 15.90 rush city mn chisago 0445 am
> 15.00 3 n cambridge mn isanti 0700 am
> 14.60 monticello mn wright 0841 pm
> 14.50 3 ne big lake mn sherburne 0837 pm
> 14.50 milaca mn mille lacs 0800 pm
> *14.00  5 ne forest lake mn chisago 0700 am*
> 14.00 4 n andover mn anoka 0700 am
> 14.00 litchfield mn meeker 0837 pm
> 14.00 st francis mn anoka 0802 pm
> 13.80 mora mn kanabec 0700 am
> 13.80 east bethel mn anoka 1046 pm
> 13.50 1 nw stacy mn chisago 0700 am
> 13.50 6 nne big lake mn sherburne 0700 am
> 13.50 8 ese princeton mn isanti 0924 pm
> 13.50 2 ne maple lake mn wright 0905 pm
> 13.10 otsego mn wright 0600 am
> 13.00 little falls mn morrison 0600 am
> 13.00 kingston mn meeker 1100 pm
> 13.00 stacy mn chisago 0810 pm
> 
> *My schools.... approximately.*


You got this cafe on lock!!!



qualitycut;1802110 said:


> Sweet after a few of yours mn wild ticket talk had my dad call around and he scored me a set of free tickets.


Jealous...



SnowGuy73;1802122 said:


> So depressing seeing all this white again.


Yes... completely depressing...



qualitycut;1802125 said:


> Hmmm weird I couldnt believe the cut off of snow.


Belinda was saying from the airport going North it was an additional 1/2 inch per mile... 40 mile swath from 0 inches to 20 in North Branch



LwnmwrMan22;1802147 said:


> I could easily top 1,000 posts if I were to start rattling off all of the properties around the metro that are subsidized, especially higher end properties.


It's a joke... we keep trying to keep that crap out of here, but the Met Council disagrees!



Polarismalibu;1802153 said:


> I suppose I should get up and bring my truck to the dealer.


You never said what happened to that...



NICHOLS LANDSCA;1802195 said:


> Noticed a few places that weren't done, note to self for next year


Exactly!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well just got a call from the dealer. Broken front axle. Gotta love a warranty!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1802199 said:


> Well just got a call from the dealer. Broken front axle. Gotta love a warranty!


Wow... U-joint or the actual shaft? How the heck did you do that???


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1802189 said:


> The lifetime licence, sticker


No title but there should be a little card that transfer ownership. Then you'll get one for when you need to sell it


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1802201 said:


> No title but there should be a little card that transfer ownership. Then you'll get one for when you need to sell it


That's what I thought, he can't find his. How long does it take to get one?


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1802199 said:


> Well just got a call from the dealer. Broken front axle. Gotta love a warranty!


Hmm same thing that happened to mine.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1802200 said:


> Wow... U-joint or the actual shaft? How the heck did you do that???


The actual axle shaft. He said it basically exploded right before the u joint

I guess I was a bit hard on it


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1802203 said:


> Hmm same thing that happened to mine.


Just today it did?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1802202 said:


> That's what I thought, he can't find his. How long does it take to get one?


I don't know. I never had one that was lost. I would imagine he or both of you will need to head to the dmv


----------



## jimslawnsnow

what is every one getting for mulch installed? doing between 70-100 at one job. I haul it in and spread it. will haul around yard with my CUT as the whole back yard is mulch


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1802201 said:


> No title but there should be a little card that transfer ownership. Then you'll get one for when you need to sell it


My single axel with the lifetime has a title.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1802208 said:


> what is every one getting for mulch installed? doing between 70-100 at one job. I haul it in and spread it. will haul around yard with my CUT as the whole back yard is mulch


Huh?...........


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1802206 said:


> Just today it did?


No earlier this year. Mine was the u joint part on the shaft


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1802213 said:


> No earlier this year. Mine was the u joint part on the shaft


Interesting.... I wonder if they have a defect on the 14' They told me they have seem 5 other ones have that happen.

Doesn't bother me to much it's all covered


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1802210 said:


> My single axel with the lifetime has a title.


that's odd


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1802211 said:


> Huh?...........


70-100 yards at one job,


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1802215 said:


> Interesting.... I wonder if they have a defect on the 14' They told me they have seem 5 other ones have that happen.
> 
> Doesn't bother me to much it's all covered


Yea same. Where you bring it


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1802211 said:


> Huh?...........


what is everyone charging for mulch per yard installed. I am delivering to customers house. it will be between 70-100 yards of mulch depending on if it gets put down at 2" or 3"


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1802217 said:


> 70-100 yards at one job,


Oh, I see....


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1802219 said:


> what is everyone charging for mulch per yard installed. I am delivering to customers house. it will be between 70-100 yards of mulch depending on if it gets put down at 2" or 3"


That much I would contact a mulch blowing service down there


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1802216 said:


> that's odd


I don't know.... Its new, last year.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1802221 said:


> That much I would contact a mulch blowing service down there


Windscapes is good.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1802221 said:


> That much I would contact a mulch blowing service down there


there isn't anyone local. I bet it would cost a ton to have them come here


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1802219 said:


> what is everyone charging for mulch per yard installed. I am delivering to customers house. it will be between 70-100 yards of mulch depending on if it gets put down at 2" or 3"


Depends on the type of mulch.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1802223 said:


> Windscapes is good.


Yup that's who I use. They were about 50-55 a yard


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1802218 said:


> Yea same. Where you bring it


Elk river ford it's closest to home for me. I do have to run down to inver grove I'm at 5k miles get my free oil change


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1802230 said:


> Elk river ford it's closest to home for me. I do have to run down to inver grove I'm at 5k miles get my free oil change


Me to but I'm at 25, check engine light came on last night also. Probably cause Lwnmrr was in the area


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1802231 said:


> Me to but I'm at 25, check engine light came on last night also. Probably cause Lwnmrr was in the area


Hopefully he didn't back into you!


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1802231 said:


> Me to but I'm at 25, check engine light came on last night also. Probably cause Lwnmrr was in the area


Yeah I figured that's why mine broke lol. I like the logo on your truck, it really stands out. I saw you go by when I was doing one of the schools


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1802158 said:


> Some days I have fun!


Borrow that from the city?


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1802235 said:


> Yeah I figured that's why mine broke lol. I like the logo on your truck, it really stands out. I saw you guy by when I was doing one of the schools


Yea it does. I met mnplowco and that was it from here. Thought I would meet a few more last night.


----------



## olsonbro

Not gonna lie, I think it's pretty cool a bunch of you rallied up and helped lawnmwr out. That was a rough storm up north, and from the chatter on here it sounds like he rocked the storm with all you guys helping.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1802236 said:


> Borrow that from the city?


Nope, from Ziegler rental.


----------



## qualitycut

olsonbro;1802238 said:


> Not gonna lie, I think it's pretty cool a bunch of you rallied up and helped lawnmwr out. That was a rough storm up north, and from the chatter on here it sounds like he rocked the storm with all you guys helping.


Yea it did towards 1-2 am any thing with a grade was almost impossible to push and was getting icy underneath. Got stuck in a sloped loading dock for a bit.


----------



## SSS Inc.

So I'm listening to the Wild pregame on kfan and Pat Micheletti sounds drunk. He just burped too! Pretty obvious. 

Edit: Now he's F'in up the players names. Turn it on before they pull him off the air. HAHA


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1802243 said:


> So I'm listening to the Wild pregame on kfan and Pat Micheletti sounds drunk. He just burped too. Pretty obvious.


Nice!.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1802245 said:


> Nice!.....


This doesn't get more obvious.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1802239 said:


> Nope, from Ziegler rental.


That sounds like even more fun. That thing have a cup holder for some beer?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1802248 said:


> That sounds like even more fun. That thing have a cup holder for some beer?


Yup, fully loaded!

I think it even had a heated seat.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1802249 said:


> Yup, fully loaded!
> 
> I think it even had a heated seat.


Holy cafe those things are getting fancy!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1802251 said:


> Holy cafe those things are getting fancy!


Drives like a Cadillac too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Here is the shed.


----------



## olsonbro

qualitycut;1802241 said:


> Yea it did towards 1-2 am any thing with a grade was almost impossible to push and was getting icy underneath. Got stuck in a sloped loading dock for a bit.


I believe it. I drove into the shop around 4am to get the shovel crews going, and my suburban was all over the road. Some of our guys called in saying they were having a hard time with the 4 inches we got. Nothing compared to what you guys had.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1802254 said:


> Here is the shed.


Just a little guy!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1802256 said:


> Just a little guy!


Yes sir...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Lets go Wild!. Drop the puck already.......


----------



## qualitycut

olsonbro;1802255 said:


> I believe it. I drove into the shop around 4am to get the shovel crews going, and my suburban was all over the road. Some of our guys called in saying they were having a hard time with the 4 inches we got. Nothing compared to what you guys had.


Only saving grace was the bare pavement underneath.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1802259 said:


> Lets go Wild!. Drop the puck already.......


I will be in bed before they do!


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1802237 said:


> Yea it does. I met mnplowco and that was it from here. Thought I would meet a few more last night.





olsonbro;1802238 said:


> Not gonna lie, I think it's pretty cool a bunch of you rallied up and helped lawnmwr out. That was a rough storm up north, and from the chatter on here it sounds like he rocked the storm with all you guys helping.


No need to have a PS meet up... we all just have to rally for lwnmwrman!

I wish I wouldn't have gotten any and I could have gone up instead...


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1802264 said:


> I will be in bed before they do!


I hear ya. Its almost nine and we haven't started yet. Not sure if I'll make it all the way.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1802241 said:


> Yea it did towards 1-2 am any thing with a grade was almost impossible to push and was getting icy underneath. Got stuck in a sloped loading dock for a bit.


Yeah I had that happen at the middle school when I did the final clean up there. Back dragging the little loading area in the back didn't work to well


----------



## cbservicesllc

Pretty empty Target Field tonight... I know that's a combo of the weather vs makeup game, but yikes!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I appreciate everyone's help.

My own guys were shocked when at 6-7 am I was telling them "well, that's it, we are done" 

Wasn't a bad day for what it was.

Thanks again guys.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1802273 said:


> I appreciate everyone's help.
> 
> My own guys were shocked when at 6-7 am I was telling them "well, that's it, we are done"
> 
> Wasn't a bad day for what it was.
> 
> Thanks again guys.


Were they mad or happy?


----------



## qualitycut

Goal!!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1802275 said:


> Goal!!!!!!!


NHLers are so good. That was not a very good angle to shoot from and he not only got it on net he got it up and over the goalie. Sweet shot.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1802275 said:


> Goal!!!!!!!


Clearly I'm more excited. More !!!!!!!!! marks.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1802278 said:


> Clearly I'm more excited. More !!!!!!!!! marks.


 my thumb hurts from plowing LOL


----------



## Ranger620

Intense first period. Fast with lots of physical contact


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1802280 said:


> my thumb hurts from plowing LOL


My wrist feels weird from rubbing the top a the wheel when going to shift


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1802281 said:


> Intense first period. Fast with lots of physical contact


Yea I like Roy as a coach he's an intense guy. Should be a good series.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1802283 said:


> My wrist feels weird from rubbing the top a the wheel when going to shift


Hmmm that's tmi


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1802273 said:


> I appreciate everyone's help.
> 
> My own guys were shocked when at 6-7 am I was telling them "well, that's it, we are done"
> 
> Wasn't a bad day for what it was.
> 
> Thanks again guys.


After last night snow blowing I found out how out of shape I am. So thanks


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1802286 said:


> After last night snow blowing I found out how out of shape I am. So thanks


Where you in the truck with Lwnmrr at the school when I pulled up next to him?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Flipping back and forth watching the Blue Jays self destruct... they gave us back the lead with three pitchers, several walks, and several wild pitches...


----------



## qualitycut

So when will the grass start growing?


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;1802289 said:


> Flipping back and forth watching the Blue Jays self destruct... they gave us back the lead with three pitchers, several walks, and several wild pitches...


I've never seen an inning like this in my life.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1802288 said:


> Where you in the truck with Lwnmrr at the school when I pulled up next to him?


How many of you guys helped out? Seems like half the thread was there.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1802292 said:


> I've never seen an inning like this in my life.


Just terrible...


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1802285 said:


> Hmmm that's tmi


I knew someone was going to say that


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1802293 said:


> How many of you guys helped out? Seems like half the thread was there.


I know banor, me mnplow, Polaris and skro does sure


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1802292 said:


> I've never seen an inning like this in my life.


I can't find the dang game on my tv. What channel???


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1802293 said:


> How many of you guys helped out? Seems like half the thread was there.


I feel like I should have drove up just to say hi.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1802288 said:


> Where you in the truck with Lwnmrr at the school when I pulled up next to him?


Yeah that was me.

We probably should have all took a picture and sent it to plowsite


----------



## qualitycut

Only thing that sucked is when I had to pee I didn't want to go in the parking lot at the school. My neighbors would have gotten fliers about me


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1802296 said:


> I know banor, me mnplow, Polaris and skro does sure


I think that was all


----------



## cbservicesllc

Walk #8 of the inning... pinto's second walk this inning... hahaha


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1802299 said:


> Yeah that was me.
> 
> We probably should have all took a picture and sent it to plowsite


Geez couldn't even say hi


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1802298 said:


> I feel like I should have drove up just to say hi.


That's what I'm thinking. I wouldn't have had a plow on but I could have bought some cheeseburgers or something.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1802297 said:


> I can't find the dang game on my tv. What channel???


It's on Fox Sports Plus.

You gotta find it because you'll be watching history. 8 walks in the inning, only one hit, 3 wild pitches and 6 runs scored so far. 1 out.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1802297 said:


> I can't find the dang game on my tv. What channel???


I found it on directv on mlb network... I think theyre just doing fsn's broadcast because of the wild game


----------



## SSS Inc.

What CHannel?????? I'm Getting frustrated.


----------



## Camden

Charter Channel 827


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1802304 said:


> That's what I'm thinking. I wouldn't have had a plow on but I could have bought some cheeseburgers or something.


Snow and I could have drank in the back seat.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1802303 said:


> Geez couldn't even say hi


You guys were deep in discussion about what to do with all the snow.... Didn't want to be a distraction.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Thanks guys. I found it! Inning Over..back to the wild.


----------



## Ranger620

skorum03;1802301 said:


> I think that was all


I took care of his 2 properties in **** rapids


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1802307 said:


> What CHannel?????? I'm Getting frustrated.


254 Comcast 963 hd


----------



## skorum03

Ranger620;1802312 said:


> I took care of his 2 properties in **** rapids


I stand corrected


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1802309 said:


> Snow and I could have drank in the back seat.


Sounds like a good time. I'm sure he would have loved three guys showing up just to say Hi!. The sad part is I probably could've watched someone else plow for a couple hours.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1802312 said:


> I took care of his 2 properties in **** rapids


And ranger...


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1802316 said:


> And ranger...


Now I really feel left out.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1802313 said:


> 254 Comcast 963 hd


Yep, that's what I have. I was supposed to be at this game but my free ticket source was going to exchange them for another game. I'd much rather watch hockey anyway.


----------



## Ranger620

skorum03;1802314 said:


> I stand corrected


Would have been nice to head up that way to meat a few of you guys but i ran a small crew almost to small


----------



## skorum03

Ranger620;1802319 said:


> Would have been nice to head up that way to meat a few of you guys but i ran a small crew almost to small


Yeah I here ya. It was cool meeting some of the guys. Wasn't much time for BSing though unfortunately


----------



## Ranger620

skorum03;1802320 said:


> Yeah I here ya. It was cool meeting some of the guys. Wasn't much time for BSing though unfortunately


Breakfast afterwards


----------



## skorum03

Ranger620;1802321 said:


> Breakfast afterwards


Thats what we always do in Hudson. We go to Denny's. And I can also pretty much guarantee 10 minutes after I finish my meal I will have to take a sh it

Every time.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1802321 said:


> Breakfast afterwards


We should have all done that


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1802274 said:


> Were they mad or happy?


I think they were just shocked. They are used to 24 hours on a 4-6" snowfall, so for 8-10 hours here, a bit of a shock.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1802325 said:


> I think they were just shocked. They are used to 24 hours on a 4-6" snowfall, so for 8-10 hours here, a bit of a shock.


Hopefully didn't create a new standard. They'll forget by next year


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1802326 said:


> Hopefully didn't create a new standard. They'll forget by next year


Until next week lol


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1802327 said:


> Until next week lol


haha no don't say that


----------



## Polarismalibu

Goal!!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Goal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Nice goal...


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1802330 said:


> Goal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'm must be more excited than you


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If anything, it showed me what I should really have as crew / equipment.

I didn't even plow a ton last night.

Did some walks for Polaris and his buddy.

Ran Skorum around some with him and MNPLOWCO showing them what to do in Wyoming.

Did some troubleshooting on a truck, a LOT of texting.

Found out what it was like to be a dispatcher more than a plow guy.

Found out I need more blowers on hand, and it would be nice to have about 6 more guys to call to shovel.

However, I wouldn't want that much equipment sitting around for a 2" snowfall either.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1802333 said:


> I'm must be more excited than you


How did I know you were going to do that.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1802334 said:


> If anything, it showed me what I should really have as crew / equipment.
> 
> I didn't even plow a ton last night.
> 
> Did some walks for Polaris and his buddy.
> 
> Ran Skorum around some with him and MNPLOWCO showing them what to do in Wyoming.
> 
> Did some troubleshooting on a truck, a LOT of texting.
> 
> Found out what it was like to be a dispatcher more than a plow guy.
> 
> Found out I need more blowers on hand, and it would be nice to have about 6 more guys to call to shovel.
> 
> However, I wouldn't want that much equipment sitting around for a 2" snowfall either.


I was all alone, I wanted to hang out with you guys


----------



## qualitycut

Cafe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

That was short lived


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1802336 said:


> I was all alone, I wanted to hang out with you guys


Anti social.....


----------



## qualitycut

I'm ready for bed. Wish this wasn't an 830 game


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1802340 said:


> I'm ready for bed. Wish this wasn't an 830 game


I was thinking the same thing. I'll make it to the end but not a minute longer


----------



## Camden

The penalty to Parise was total bullcafe.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1802340 said:


> I'm ready for bed. Wish this wasn't an 830 game


I took a 4 hr nap in preparation


----------



## SSS Inc.

GOAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Now what!?!?!?


----------



## skorum03

Camden;1802342 said:


> The penalty to Parise was total bullcafe.


yeah it was really bad. Why was the goalie so far out of the net initially?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Goal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1802343 said:


> I took a 4 hr nap in preparation


Got home at 730 in bed at 8 slept till 12 fell back asleep till 4


----------



## qualitycut

Goal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skorum03

Ranger620;1802343 said:


> I took a 4 hr nap in preparation


I did the same.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1802348 said:


> Goal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Those things are kinda tiny don't ya think.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I slept from about 8:30 - 10:30, then fell asleep about 5 tonight on the couch.

Now I'm wide awake.

Part of me says to get in the truck and drive around and look and see if anything needs to be touched up.

The other part of me says everyone was a professional, nothing is wrong, it would be a waste of fuel.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1802347 said:


> Got home at 730 in bed at 8 slept till 12 fell back asleep till 4


You should be good to go then


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1802347 said:


> Got home at 730 in bed at 8 slept till 12 fell back asleep till 4


Thats more than a full night's sleep for most of us haha

sounds like a good day


----------



## Polarismalibu

Goal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

GOAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Now what!?!?!?


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1802355 said:


> GOAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Now what!?!?!?


Your late to announce that lol


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1802351 said:


> I slept from about 8:30 - 10:30, then fell asleep about 5 tonight on the couch.
> 
> Now I'm wide awake.
> 
> Part of me says to get in the truck and drive around and look and see if anything needs to be touched up.
> 
> The other part of me says everyone was a professional, nothing is wrong, it would be a waste of fuel.


Stay home. You would of had calls if there were problems


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1802353 said:


> Thats more than a full night's sleep for most of us haha
> 
> sounds like a good day


Yea after being up for 24 hrs though


----------



## SSS Inc.

Power Play...yeah!!!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1802355 said:


> GOAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Now what!?!?!?


Knew it went from couch to bed and knew I would miss a goal


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1802357 said:


> Stay home. You would of had calls if there were problems


I agree. You would have heard by now + its going to be warm tomorrow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1802360 said:


> Knew it went from couch to bed and knew I would miss a goal


If I tried that I would be sleeping in five minutes. It never works out.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1802358 said:


> Yea after being up for 24 hrs though


I easily could have done the same. I got home about 6, slept for 2 hours, and then had chem lab at 9 and could barely keep my eyes open.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My CoOp observer that I'm basing my school numbers on hasn't given a total yet for this storm. 

The one is Stacy reported 14.6" of new snow, with a water equivalent of 1.46", or 10:1.

Just think..... a 30:1 ratio would have had 43.8" of snow last night.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1802351 said:


> I slept from about 8:30 - 10:30, then fell asleep about 5 tonight on the couch.
> 
> Now I'm wide awake.
> 
> Part of me says to get in the truck and drive around and look and see if anything needs to be touched up.
> 
> The other part of me says everyone was a professional, nothing is wrong, it would be a waste of fuel.


It'll melt... most did... everything was dry today even if it didnt get 100% clear


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1802351 said:


> I slept from about 8:30 - 10:30, then fell asleep about 5 tonight on the couch.
> 
> Now I'm wide awake.
> 
> Part of me says to get in the truck and drive around and look and see if anything needs to be touched up.
> 
> The other part of me says everyone was a professional, nothing is wrong, it would be a waste of fuel.


Yea everything I seen looked good, I know I was staying a little bit off the edges since there were 2 foot drifts and I couldn't tell where the curbs where. I think they would have all been done good enough for this time in the season and people would have called if there was any issues.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1802364 said:


> My CoOp observer that I'm basing my school numbers on hasn't given a total yet for this storm.
> 
> The one is Stacy reported 14.6" of new snow, with a water equivalent of 1.46", or 10:1.
> 
> Just think..... a 30:1 ratio would have had 43.8" of snow last night.


43" in one storm. Now that would be fun!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I know our road even melted down.

Good thing I had my guys leave the plows down somewhat as they came and went. City never did plow our road.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1802364 said:


> My CoOp observer that I'm basing my school numbers on hasn't given a total yet for this storm.
> 
> The one is Stacy reported 14.6" of new snow, with a water equivalent of 1.46", or 10:1.
> 
> Just think..... a 30:1 ratio would have had 43.8" of snow last night.


I think you could easily make the case now. Your observer plus the obvious totals from your area for this storm.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1802367 said:


> 43" in one storm. Now that would be fun!


Forget one storm, 43" in about 12 hours.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1802365 said:


> It'll melt... most did... everything was dry today even if it didnt get 100% clear


Good cause I left some snow turds in his lots. Everytime I would drop the plow one or two would fall then back up to get them and a couple more would fall off.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1802369 said:


> I think you could easily make the case now. Your observer plus the obvious totals from your area for this storm.


Yeah, take the time to gather the data and assemble it... any reasonable person should figure out you deserve it...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1802369 said:


> I think you could easily make the case now. Your observer plus the obvious totals from your area for this storm.


Considering the business manager was going to send the check at 50", I agree.

I just want to make sure the numbers are right. I'm already going to be bending the agreement by trying to move the official point of measurement.

There are a couple of people on the board that micromanage and I wouldn't want them to over analyze and then I get caught with my pants down.

The schools have been good to me for years with the lawn / irrigation work, I don't need to look like I'm trying to pull one over.


----------



## Ranger620

With thos wet heavy clumping crap i noticed the vxt rolled the snow the best. Tall ends must have been the ticket


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1802370 said:


> Forget one storm, 43" in about 12 hours.


That's only 3.5" a hour no big deal


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1802371 said:


> Good cause I left some snow turds in his lots. Everytime I would drop the plow one or two would fall then back up to get them and a couple more would fall off.


Same thing here... I didnt get too fancy last night...


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1802373 said:


> Considering the business manager was going to send the check at 50", I agree.
> 
> I just want to make sure the numbers are right. I'm already going to be bending the agreement by trying to move the official point of measurement.
> 
> There are a couple of people on the board that micromanage and I wouldn't want them to over analyze and then I get caught with my pants down.
> 
> The schools have been good to me for years with the lawn / irrigation work, I don't need to look like I'm trying to pull one over.


Well, to bolster your case if need be I think this storm perfectly illustrates the drastic difference 40 miles makes. It doesn't take a brain surgeon to realize just this storm you had a good 12"+ more than the airport. Take care of it while its fresh in their minds. Airport is not even close to you when it comes to weather. Although next year when we get 80" in town and you get 50" you'll want to go with the airport.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1802375 said:


> That's only 3.5" a hour no big deal


Id rent every loader i could find within 150 miles then re-rent them out at ten times the cost cash up front.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If I use the Stacy numbers for the year, I'm only at 71.3", even with last night's storm.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1802379 said:


> If I use the Stacy numbers for the year, I'm only at 71.3", even with last night's storm.


I thought you were only like 12" away before last night. Maybe thats the other observer. Well here's the good news, according to the euro you're not done yet.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1802380 said:


> I thought you were only like 12" away before last night. Maybe thats the other observer. Well here's the good news, according to the euro you're not done yet.


I know we're not done yet.

After 25 years, you start to feel it in the bones.

The 12" was an observer from Wild River State Park over by Osceola. They only had 6-7".

OCD jinxed me. He said that he figured we would get 10", and the airport would get zero with the way the winter went for me, and that I wouldn't hit the number.

So far I don't have anything to show to hit the number.... UNLESS, I take the measurements from the Chisago Observer, make my own diary / snowlog and then add in 14" from last night. Could just tell them I was keeping track. Use the Chisago Observer as a backup, "see, here's an outside source to back up my claim" and then add in the 12-14" from the Forest Lake report, say.... 13". That still puts me at 85".

I'm either onto something, or on something....... or I just need to go back to bed.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Cafe!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ranger620

All the more reasons brozniak needs to go


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1802382 said:


> I know we're not done yet.
> 
> After 25 years, you start to feel it in the bones.
> 
> The 12" was an observer from Wild River State Park over by Osceola. They only had 6-7".
> 
> OCD jinxed me. He said that he figured we would get 10", and the airport would get zero with the way the winter went for me, and that I wouldn't hit the number.
> 
> So far I don't have anything to show to hit the number.... UNLESS, I take the measurements from the Chisago Observer, make my own diary / snowlog and then add in 14" from last night. Could just tell them I was keeping track. Use the Chisago Observer as a backup, "see, here's an outside source to back up my claim" and then add in the 12-14" from the Forest Lake report, say.... 13". That still puts me at 85".
> 
> I'm either onto something, or on something....... or I just need to go back to bed.


I think you're onto something. I believe you have hit the 80" mark but more importantly if YOU do then go for it. If you honestly think you are correct and being fair they will probably pay you and you don't need to worry about it anymore. I would call whoever your contact is and slip it into the conversation that we have eclipsed the 80" mark . I bet they won't even challenge you. Again, I'm saying this if you honestly believe you have hit the mark.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1802382 said:


> I know we're not done yet.
> 
> After 25 years, you start to feel it in the bones.
> 
> The 12" was an observer from Wild River State Park over by Osceola. They only had 6-7".
> 
> OCD jinxed me. He said that he figured we would get 10", and the airport would get zero with the way the winter went for me, and that I wouldn't hit the number.
> 
> So far I don't have anything to show to hit the number.... UNLESS, I take the measurements from the Chisago Observer, make my own diary / snowlog and then add in 14" from last night. Could just tell them I was keeping track. Use the Chisago Observer as a backup, "see, here's an outside source to back up my claim" and then add in the 12-14" from the Forest Lake report, say.... 13". That still puts me at 85".
> 
> I'm either onto something, or on something....... or I just need to go back to bed.


We have to be close to 70 at the airport, there is no way your not over 80


----------



## Camden

Does Brodziak get an assist on that?

Un-cafe'n-believable


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm just used to clicking on this thing.

I like the way my heart skips a beat when I see the big spike, until I figure out the numbers on the far left.

BTW, this is for tonight.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1802382 said:


> I know we're not done yet.
> 
> After 25 years, you start to feel it in the bones.
> 
> The 12" was an observer from Wild River State Park over by Osceola. They only had 6-7".
> 
> OCD jinxed me. He said that he figured we would get 10", and the airport would get zero with the way the winter went for me, and that I wouldn't hit the number.
> 
> So far I don't have anything to show to hit the number.... UNLESS, I take the measurements from the Chisago Observer, make my own diary / snowlog and then add in 14" from last night. Could just tell them I was keeping track. Use the Chisago Observer as a backup, "see, here's an outside source to back up my claim" and then add in the 12-14" from the Forest Lake report, say.... 13". That still puts me at 85".
> 
> I'm either onto something, or on something....... or I just need to go back to bed.


That sounds like a reasonable argument to me. There is no way you don't have 80" this season


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1802386 said:


> I think you're onto something. I believe you have hit the 80" mark but more importantly if YOU do then go for it. If you honestly think you are correct and being fair they will probably pay you and you don't need to worry about it anymore. I would call whoever your contact is and slip it into the conversation that we have eclipsed the 80" mark . I bet they won't even challenge you. Again, I'm saying this if you honestly believe you have hit the mark.


Exactly, if you think you hit that mark then don't feel bad about trying to get what you earned. If your not quite sure then I would leave it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1802386 said:


> I think you're onto something. I believe you have hit the 80" mark but more importantly if YOU do then go for it. If you honestly think you are correct and being fair they will probably pay you and you don't need to worry about it anymore. I would call whoever your contact is and slip it into the conversation that we have eclipsed the 80" mark . I bet they won't even challenge you. Again, I'm saying this if you honestly believe you have hit the mark.


Trust me... to me it feels like we're at the 100" mark with how much we went out in December and January. Now hitting 2 large snowfalls in the 2 weeks.

We've had close to 25" of snow in April.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1802387 said:


> We have to be close to 70 at the airport, there is no way your not over 80


For some reason i thought the airport was at 71 before this storm


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'll make up a monthly summary, email it over with the invoice attached.

I'll do it over the weekend, they're pretty upset that they lost another day of schooling. Wouldn't want to rub salt in their wounds.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1802394 said:


> For some reason i thought the airport was at 71 before this storm


For some reason the airport is still at 71 AFTER this storm.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1802397 said:


> For some reason the airport is still at 71 AFTER this storm.


71.3 now just for you


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1802397 said:


> For some reason the airport is still at 71 AFTER this storm.


Yea 3/10ths was the official I think.. Paul Douglas had a dusting to 17 fir twin cities an metro for a headline lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have an update......

The Stacy Observer shows a water equivalent 1.9"...... THAT would have been 57" of snow at 30:1.

He reported 14", so about a 7:1 equivalent.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1802401 said:


> I have an update......
> 
> The Stacy Observer shows a water equivalent 1.9"...... THAT would have been 57" of snow at 30:1.
> 
> He reported 14", so about a 7:1 equivalent.


So what's that put his total winter observation at?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1802401 said:


> I have an update......
> 
> The Stacy Observer shows a water equivalent 1.9"...... THAT would have been 57" of snow at 30:1.
> 
> He reported 14", so about a 7:1 equivalent.


4.75" per hour. That would be insane


----------



## SSS Inc.

Does the airport really have 71"? We got nothing last night. Lwn, you have about 50 ways to defend yourself on this.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That's what I'll do. Pull up the Chisago observer, make a monthly summary.

Send it over with the invoice, say "look, it's obvious with the last snowfall that using the NWS official number isn't close to what was here".

I'll put the link to the observer in the email, so if someone wants to look at the statistics, they can.

If the observer doesn't put the last snow total in the report by then, not only will we show 72" before this last storm, which everyone will be able to agree was over 8" locally, but it will also further my case that the observer would be light on top of his total, since how many more did he not report.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1802402 said:


> So what's that put his total winter observation at?


The Stacy guy is at 71.9" total, including last night.

Chisago was at 72.1" before last night.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I'm sure the observer(unless he's a total nerd) didn't report every little half inch that would count.


----------



## Camden

That was a terrible icing call. No harm done though.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1802406 said:


> The Stacy guy is at 71.9" total, including last night.
> 
> Chisago was at 72.1" before last night.


Can you confirm where either of these people live...might want to pay a visit.

With cash in hand


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

4/4/2014 7:00 AM MN-CG-3 Chisago City 1.8 ENE 1.13 11.0 NA	MN	Chisago View
4/1/2014 7:00 AM MN-CG-3 Chisago City 1.8 ENE 0.03 NA NA	MN	Chisago View
3/28/2014 7:00 AM MN-CG-3 Chisago City 1.8 ENE 0.50 2.0 NA	MN	Chisago View
3/19/2014 7:00 AM MN-CG-3 Chisago City 1.8 ENE 0.35 4.0 15.0	MN	Chisago View
3/4/2014 7:00 AM MN-CG-3 Chisago City 1.8 ENE 0.07 1.0 NA	MN	Chisago View
2/21/2014 7:00 AM MN-CG-3 Chisago City 1.8 ENE 1.10 9.0 28.0	MN	Chisago View
2/18/2014 7:00 AM MN-CG-3 Chisago City 1.8 ENE 0.21 2.2 NA	MN	Chisago View
2/16/2014 7:00 AM MN-CG-3 Chisago City 1.8 ENE 0.08 1.1 NA	MN	Chisago View
2/13/2014 7:00 AM MN-CG-3 Chisago City 1.8 ENE 0.03 0.3 NA	MN	Chisago View
2/12/2014 7:00 AM MN-CG-3 Chisago City 1.8 ENE 0.06 1.0 NA	MN	Chisago View
1/31/2014 7:00 AM MN-CG-3 Chisago City 1.8 ENE 0.27 3.3 NA	MN	Chisago View
1/30/2014 7:00 AM MN-CG-3 Chisago City 1.8 ENE 0.11 1.0 NA	MN	Chisago View
1/26/2014 7:00 AM MN-CG-3 Chisago City 1.8 ENE 0.15 3.5 19.5	MN	Chisago View
1/25/2014 7:00 AM MN-CG-3 Chisago City 1.8 ENE 0.04 0.7 NA	MN	Chisago View
1/24/2014 7:00 AM MN-CG-3 Chisago City 1.8 ENE 0.02 0.2 NA	MN	Chisago View
1/22/2014 7:00 AM MN-CG-3 Chisago City 1.8 ENE 0.04 0.6 NA	MN	Chisago View
1/18/2014 7:00 AM MN-CG-3 Chisago City 1.8 ENE 0.10 1.8 NA	MN	Chisago View
1/16/2014 7:00 AM MN-CG-3 Chisago City 1.8 ENE 0.05 0.5 15.5	MN	Chisago View
1/15/2014 7:00 AM MN-CG-3 Chisago City 1.8 ENE 0.12 1.0 NA	MN	Chisago View
1/14/2014 7:00 AM MN-CG-3 Chisago City 1.8 ENE 0.23 4.5 NA	MN	Chisago View
1/4/2014 7:00 AM MN-CG-3 Chisago City 1.8 ENE 0.06 0.3 NA	MN	Chisago View
12/31/2013 7:00 AM MN-CG-3 Chisago City 1.8 ENE 0.05 0.5 NA	MN	Chisago View
12/25/2013 7:00 AM MN-CG-3 Chisago City 1.8 ENE 0.25 3.0 NA	MN	Chisago View
12/23/2013 7:00 AM MN-CG-3 Chisago City 1.8 ENE 0.13 2.6 NA	MN	Chisago View
12/20/2013 7:00 AM MN-CG-3 Chisago City 1.8 ENE 0.09 1.8 NA	MN	Chisago View
12/17/2013 7:00 AM MN-CG-3 Chisago City 1.8 ENE 0.15 2.0 NA	MN	Chisago View
12/15/2013 7:00 AM MN-CG-3 Chisago City 1.8 ENE 0.02 0.5 NA	MN	Chisago View
12/14/2013 7:00 AM MN-CG-3 Chisago City 1.8 ENE 0.07 1.0 NA	MN	Chisago View
12/10/2013 7:00 AM MN-CG-3 Chisago City 1.8 ENE 0.03 0.6 NA	MN	Chisago View
12/9/2013 7:00 AM MN-CG-3 Chisago City 1.8 ENE 0.10 1.3 NA	MN	Chisago View
12/5/2013 7:00 AM MN-CG-3 Chisago City 1.8 ENE 0.59 5.5 NA	MN	Chisago View
12/4/2013 7:00 AM MN-CG-3 Chisago City 1.8 ENE 0.15 2.0 NA	MN	Chisago View
12/3/2013 7:00 AM MN-CG-3 Chisago City 1.8 ENE 0.42 1.2 NA	MN	Chisago View
11/17/2013 7:00 AM MN-CG-3 Chisago City 1.8 ENE 0.15 NA NA	MN	Chisago View
11/9/2013 7:00 AM MN-CG-3 Chisago City 1.8 ENE 0.06 NA NA	MN	Chisago View
11/6/2013 7:00 AM MN-CG-3 Chisago City 1.8 ENE 0.36 1.5 NA	MN	Chisago View


----------



## SSS Inc.

Colorado is going to score. I can just feel it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

No goalie with three minutes?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Open net already?!? What the cafe


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1802407 said:


> I'm sure the observer(unless he's a total nerd) didn't report every little half inch that would count.


They actually do report down to .3".

The Chisago guy has a summary in his report.

The 7th column. His summary shows 78", and that was before the last THREE snowfalls, which were 2", 11" and then last night.

The previous 2 would put me at 90". Last night would put me over 100".


----------



## Camden

We just need one bad bounce...empty netter!


----------



## Camden

How is that not a penalty for dislodging the net?


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1802411 said:


> Colorado is going to score. I can just feel it.


Don't jinx it


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1802414 said:


> They actually do report down to .3".
> 
> The Chisago guy has a summary in his report.
> 
> The 7th column. His summary shows 78", and that was before the last THREE snowfalls, which were 2", 11" and then last night.
> 
> The previous 2 would put me at 90". Last night would put me over 100".


Case Closed. ....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If I take his summary, add in the 13" he had after the last summary, and add in the 12" that wasn't reported, I'm at 103" to be exact.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1802416 said:


> How is that not a penalty for dislodging the net?


Thats what I was wondering. Perfect thing to do for colorado guy. Knock the net off. Maybe there needs to be one of our guys a little closer.


----------



## Camden

Koivu gets a net interference penalty earlier in the game, Johnson gets nothing. I guess I don't know the rules well enough but that just seems messed up to me.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Damn you SSS! I blame you!


----------



## Camden

I don't believe it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

CAFE! Pressure them a little bit. 6 on 5 is too congested to work often. This is dumb.


----------



## Camden

If the Wild lose this game that's it for them....


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1802422 said:


> Damn you SSS! I blame you!


You knew it was going to happen too.

CAFE


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1802425 said:


> If the Wild lose this game that's it for them....


Yep.

I hate when they play 6 on 5 like its 5 on 4. Its not the same. There isn't that much room out there. I don't care how many times we ice the puck just get it out.

CAFE CAFE CAFE


----------



## Deershack

Since no one appears to be up for a get together, the only way I'll get to meet a lot of you is to buy a plow instead of my sanders and wait for Lawn to need help.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Deershack;1802428 said:


> Since no one appears to be up for a get together, the only way I'll get to meet a lot of you is to buy a plow instead of my sanders and wait for Lawn to need help.


You won't have to wait too long.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1802429 said:


> You won't have to wait too long.


You should probably just quit talking for tonight. Your jinxing things way to much here


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1802430 said:


> You should probably just quit talking for tonight. Your jinxing things way to much here


:laughing:........

This better not go like three OT's.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Who cares anymore.

Let it snow. F it.

Like I said before, if anyone here wants to come up and plow, I'll put ya to work.

If everyone here is working, I've got other guys to call in as well.

Just figure y'all are a bunch of good guys, if ya can come up and make $500-600 for 8-10 hours of work and not have to worry about dealing with customers, I'd rather sit at home.

Heck, 1/4 of that time is sitting around waiting for me to get back to the texts on where to go next. 

I think bano's getting close, if not over $2,000 from me in the last month.  He'll get that bike of his paid for quick at this rate.

No wonder him and his gal are always heading to the casino. I even got him out of town early enough this morning he didn't have TOO much traffic to deal with.


----------



## BossPlow614

7 pages in the past couple hrs...


Heading to downtown Saturday & staying at The Graves on Saturday & hitting up The Pourhouse. Unofficially celebrating winter being over.


----------



## Deershack

Heading up to Red Lake on Monday to prep a food plot, seal the roof on my MH and pick up a gen set. Wonder if we'er going to have a fishing opener this year.


----------



## Deershack

May get a chance to try out the crossbow I just got.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1802433 said:


> Who cares anymore.
> 
> Let it snow. F it.
> 
> Like I said before, if anyone here wants to come up and plow, I'll put ya to work.
> 
> If everyone here is working, I've got other guys to call in as well.
> 
> Just figure y'all are a bunch of good guys, if ya can come up and make $500-600 for 8-10 hours of work and not have to worry about dealing with customers, I'd rather sit at home.
> 
> Heck, 1/4 of that time is sitting around waiting for me to get back to the texts on where to go next.
> 
> I think bano's getting close, if not over $2,000 from me in the last month.  He'll get that bike of his paid for quick at this rate.
> 
> No wonder him and his gal are always heading to the casino. I even got him out of town early enough this morning he didn't have TOO much traffic to deal with.


It's really nice to be stress free plowing


----------



## Ranger620

Deershack;1802435 said:


> Heading up to Red Lake on Monday to prep a food plot, seal the roof on my MH and pick up a gen set. Wonder if we'er going to have a fishing opener this year.


We'll have an opener just might be from the ice. I remember years ago fishing leach from the boat in walker bay not 100 yards from a guy ice fishing


----------



## Polarismalibu

Deershack;1802436 said:


> May get a chance to try out the crossbow I just got.


What kind did you get? I have been looking at getting one thins spring


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1802437 said:


> It's really nice to be stress free plowing


Did your buddy end up getting stuff done in Plymouth?


----------



## Deershack

Sons got a big place on the Whitefish chain. Last year we cancelled cause the ice was not out. Thinking we might have to again.

I bought a Barret Recruit at a pawn shop. First crossbow I've had.

Son is building another new house in Lake Elmo on 10+A. Figure I'll hunt that if I get skunked again up N.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1802440 said:


> Did your buddy end up getting stuff done in Plymouth?


Yeah he did. It was just a half dozen driveways nothing major


----------



## Deershack

Scored 1500 rd of .22 tonight for 8.5 a rd. Not a bad price considering the market.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Damn damn damn damn cafe

I stayed up for nothing


----------



## Ranger620

Well atleast i can go to bed


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have 2 bids left for lawn work.

Looks like after tomorrow I'll finally have a couple of days to sit around and play this PS4 that's been collecting dust all winter.


----------



## Camden

Just like Game 1 last year against the Blackhawks. Wild had them dead to right and still lost. This series is over.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1802447 said:


> Just like Game 1 last year against the Blackhawks. Wild had them dead to right and still lost. This series is over.


If they win tomorrow they will have a chance. If they pull off wins for game 3 and 4 at home


----------



## Camden

Twitter is in an uproar over the non-penalty on Johnson for knocking the net off. Let's see if the nhl comments on it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1802453 said:


> Twitter is in an uproar over the non-penalty on Johnson for knocking the net off. Let's see if the nhl comments on it.


Yeah that was bs!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Guess I shouldn't have eaten the 1/2 of a cold pizza, 1/3 pound of licorice and those 2 Rockstars..... no wonder I can'tell sleep.


----------



## SnowGuy73

31° clouds calm.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1802386 said:


> I think you're onto something. I believe you have hit the 80" mark but more importantly if YOU do then go for it. If you honestly think you are correct and being fair they will probably pay you and you don't need to worry about it anymore. I would call whoever your contact is and slip it into the conversation that we have eclipsed the 80" mark . I bet they won't even challenge you. Again, I'm saying this if you honestly believe you have hit the mark.


You absolutely have... if the airport has 69.5 after yesterday, you have 80... i think I have 77 logged for Maple Grove...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1802401 said:


> I have an update......
> 
> The Stacy Observer shows a water equivalent 1.9"...... THAT would have been 57" of snow at 30:1.
> 
> He reported 14", so about a 7:1 equivalent.


You're golden!


----------



## SnowGuy73

I had a guy call me twice between 16:30 last night, and 07:45 this morning....... He needs a clean up on his yard before Sunday.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Its funny all last week the locals I coight said close to 80's by end of this week. Now Barlow says big cooled down for end of the week. Should have known better when Novak was on board


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1802467 said:


> I had a guy call me twice between 16:30 last night, and 07:45 this morning....... He needs a clean up on his yard before Sunday.


Charge him up the ying yang. Dethathed part of my yard last night. Grass was wet after I raked it into a windrow. The navigator didn't plug once while going over the wet window. Be really nice if it would dry out for a few days


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1802468 said:


> Its funny all last week the locals I coight said close to 80's by end of this week. Now Barlow says big cooled down for end of the week. Should have known better when Novak was on board


More snow = not as warm....


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1802469 said:


> Charge him up the ying yang. Dethathed part of my yard last night. Grass was wet after I raked it into a windrow. The navigator didn't plug once while going over the wet window. Be really nice if it would dry out for a few days


I called him back left a message, $250(cod or cc) and I will use a blower on it this afternoon.

I haven't heard back.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Well that was a fun 8-10" to plow :realmad:......

So who's starting clean-ups on Monday? HAHA not here!

We were really hoping to, no way now.

Commercial lots are stacked high with huge snow piles again!

Mid to the end of the week would be nice but look like rain Wed./Thurs./Fri.!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1802470 said:


> More snow = not as warm....


But we have no snow and most of the metro doesn't either


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1802471 said:


> I called him back left a message, $250(cod or cc) and I will use a blower on it this afternoon.
> 
> I haven't heard back.


Probably found a nit wit to do it last night


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1802474 said:


> But we have no snow and most of the metro doesn't either


More or the metro has snow then not. Se is the only area with none


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1802476 said:


> More or the metro has snow then not. Se is the only area with none


I was by edina and don't really have anything. Maybe down here then we'll be in the mid to high 70's while your snow melts


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1802474 said:


> But we have no snow and most of the metro doesn't either


The snow lurks in the corner..... Haha.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Well, I'm headed out to pound on doors and collect money!


----------



## wintergreen82

By days end we should have all the rock broomed and about 30 small clean ups done. All of our sodded yards were surprisingly dry. Still no apps. We need it to warm up to get them phones ringing.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1802479 said:


> Well, I'm headed out to pound on doors and collect money!


About ready to do that as well. I'll send the wife. She's like an attack dog. Calm until I tell her sick em'


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SSS Inc.;1802315 said:


> Sounds like a good time. I'm sure he would have loved three guys showing up just to say Hi!. The sad part is I probably could've watched someone else plow for a couple hours.


I've done it, you see someone plowing and you watch for a minute and think WHAT is he doing?? I do it in the summer, watch guys grading or whatever


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1802482 said:


> About ready to do that as well. I'll send the wife. She's like an attack dog. Calm until I tell her sick em'


That a boy!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Pretty wet here.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Anyone want a tv?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1802486 said:


> Anyone want a tv?


Here's the picture..


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SnowGuy73;1802487 said:


> Here's the picture..


Good on tv's but I'm kinda thirsty would you grab me that aquafina?


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1802488 said:


> Good on tv's but I'm kinda thirsty would you grab me that aquafina?


Its yours!..


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1802485 said:


> Pretty wet here.....


Why would you even try!


----------



## Greenery

Green Grass;1802490 said:


> Why would you even try!


Because the Easter bunny cant lay its eggs in a dirty yard.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1802490 said:


> Why would you even try!


Not sure. The neighborhoof I'm in now has a good amount of snow in it still.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Lynch on wcco just said rain Saturday, Tuesday, Wednesday, and Thursday.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Any of you go back to the first page and start reading posts? Just read the first 19 pages about 15 of them were the entire 08-09 season. Granted we didn't get any snow,funny to see I offered to help exmark1 when he was suppose to get 15" and we weren't getting anything at the end of March, granted we only had 5 pushes from January to April


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yup, not worth starting cleanups until this is all gone, and dry!


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1802496 said:


> Any of you go back to the first page and start reading posts? Just read the first 19 pages about 15 of them were the entire 08-09 season. Granted we didn't get any snow,funny to see I offered to help exmark1 when he was suppose to get 15" and we weren't getting anything at the end of March, granted we only had 5 pushes from January to April


I was reading a little bit earlier this winter.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1802470 said:


> More snow = not as warm....


You said it...


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Deershack;1802443 said:


> Scored 1500 rd of .22 tonight for 8.5 a rd. Not a bad price considering the market.


Holy cow!! That's a lot, I was at Gander window shopping (never buy anything unless its on super sale) last week and they had 525 box of Winchester for $24.99. I grabbed a box. They also had 100rd box of 9 for $27.99 it was some fri,sat,sun sale


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1802300 said:


> Only thing that sucked is when I had to pee I didn't want to go in the parking lot at the school. My neighbors would have gotten fliers about me


WHy not, I did like 10 times that's the only problem with drinking fluids and plowing.......:laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

Did a couple sod bids in igh and lawns had water pushing out under my feet


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1802503 said:


> Did a couple sod bids in igh and lawns had water pushing out under my feet


Add soap and call it a yard cleanup.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1802504 said:


> Add soap and call it a yard cleanup.


Hehehehehehe......


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1802370 said:


> Forget one storm, 43" in about 12 hours.


2010 we had 27" in 12hrs..... It sucked:realmad:


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

banonea;1802506 said:


> 2010 we had 27" in 12hrs..... It sucked:realmad:


Around December 10th?? Ya I don't remember that. That would be even worse if we had any wind causing some drifting


----------



## cbservicesllc

I don't think i'll have anyone asking me to get a cleanup done before easter...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1802508 said:


> I don't think i'll have anyone asking me to get a cleanup done before easter...


Don't be so sure, people are idiots!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Just seen another "company" out, an old lesco on a sled bed in Eden prairie.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SnowGuy73;1802509 said:


> Don't be so sure, people are idiots!


They will be upset and ask why you didn't do it "when it was nice out"?


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1802511 said:


> They will be upset and ask why you didn't do it "when it was nice out"?


That's about it.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1802433 said:


> Who cares anymore.
> 
> Let it snow. F it.
> 
> Like I said before, if anyone here wants to come up and plow, I'll put ya to work.
> 
> If everyone here is working, I've got other guys to call in as well.
> 
> Just figure y'all are a bunch of good guys, if ya can come up and make $500-600 for 8-10 hours of work and not have to worry about dealing with customers, I'd rather sit at home.
> 
> Heck, 1/4 of that time is sitting around waiting for me to get back to the texts on where to go next.
> 
> I think bano's getting close, if not over $2,000 from me in the last month.  He'll get that bike of his paid for quick at this rate.
> 
> No wonder him and his gal are always heading to the casino. I even got him out of town early enough this morning he didn't have TOO much traffic to deal with.


Close, $1800.00 and the traffic wasn't bad, or I am getting use to driving up there. I had a blast :bluebounc I like plowing lots of snow. with the exception of almost shooting someone for scaring the **** out of me it was fun, I will do it anytime we don't half to plow here. I missed meeting quality, seen MNPLOW in his truck at the last place I plowed and didn't see the others. I thought about saying something about breakfast but figured there was a few that had other things to do. BTW I got the bike finished last night but yes this has paid for the 14" ape hangers, chrome switch covers, cables and backrest. I just need one more storm to buy the tires now :laughing:


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SnowGuy73;1802510 said:


> Just seen another "company" out, an old lesco on a sled bed in Eden prairie.


Sounds like they are confused and combining seasons


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;1802437 said:


> It's really nice to be stress free plowing


yes, yes it is, but it is also good Karma to help a brother outThumbs Up


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Its plenty wet down here. Can't imagine up that way. Looks like you guys up that way are screwed out of clean up time and will have to mow and clean up at the same time


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1802468 said:


> Its funny all last week the locals I coight said close to 80's by end of this week. Now Barlow says big cooled down for end of the week. Should have known better when Novak was on board


Funny, KTTC says 70 by the end of next week


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1802517 said:


> Funny, KTTC says 70 by the end of next week


Maybe because they are more local to us than 4,5&11? I wish I could 6&10 on direct tv


----------



## banonea

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1802507 said:


> Around December 10th?? Ya I don't remember that. That would be even worse if we had any wind causing some drifting


It did. I broke my western V plow in half on a drift. lost $15,000.00 in the first 2 hours of that storm:realmad: I almost quit plowing after that storm.:crying:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1802519 said:


> It did. I broke my western V plow in half on a drift. lost $15,000.00 in the first 2 hours of that storm:realmad: I almost quit plowing after that storm.:crying:


Should have had a boss. Put mine through hell and still like new


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Might be Monday before I clean my yard.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1802508 said:


> I don't think i'll have anyone asking me to get a cleanup done before easter...


You're a full week ahead of us.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1802520 said:


> Should have had a boss. Put mine through hell and still like new


It was my first one that had allot of welding done to it, I have learned since then


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1802523 said:


> You're a full week ahead of us.


That's what it looks like... maybe 70's and wind will get us out there by mid week... but i'm not holding my breath...


----------



## Camden

Had a maintenance manager call me from California to see if I've swept and striped a bank up here for him. I was like "We just received a foot of snow 48 hours ago and the temps still drop below freezing every night....sooooo, it's not looking good at the moment"


----------



## qualitycut

I just seen a company with blowers out doing a clean up at a HUGE town home complex they were blowit every square inch of it. You think they would just wait a bit.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Camden;1802537 said:


> Had a maintenance manager call me from California to see if I've swept and striped a bank up here for him. I was like "We just received a foot of snow 48 hours ago and the temps still drop below freezing every night....sooooo, it's not looking good at the moment"


"But it's April 18th, why haven't these things been done? If you're not able to handle these things for us we may need to find a new vendor."

How'd I do?


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1802543 said:


> "But it's April 18th, why haven't these things been done? If you're not able to handle these things for us we may need to find a new vendor."
> 
> How'd I do?


I'd say you nailed it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1802522 said:


> Might be Monday before I clean my yard.


BTW, this is my deck over trailer, not a drop deck, with 285/75/16 tires.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1802545 said:


> BTW, this is my deck over trailer, not a drop deck, with 285/75/16 tires.


285's on the trailer?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1802539 said:


> I just seen a company with blowers out doing a clean up at a HUGE town home complex they were blowit every square inch of it. You think they would just wait a bit.


I'd say they had complaints from residents as easter is sunday


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1802522 said:


> Might be Monday before I clean my yard.


Typical plow guy, can't even plow his own driveway. I know mine is usually the last one, if it gets done.


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1802547 said:


> 285's on the trailer?


Bfg mud terrains lol


----------



## qualitycut

Sect 124 row 22 for Monday's wild game


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1802382 said:


> OCD jinxed me. He said that he figured we would get 10", and the airport would get zero with the way the winter went for me, and that I wouldn't hit the number.


As if!  You do just fine all on your own!


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1802557 said:


> Sect 124 row 22 for Monday's wild game


What time was I picking you up??


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1802559 said:


> What time was I picking you up??


If the gf doesn't shape up


----------



## Camden

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1802543 said:


> "But it's April 18th, why haven't these things been done? If you're not able to handle these things for us we may need to find a new vendor."
> 
> How'd I do?


You are very close...you forgot to mention "You've had the work order since March so I guess I thought there would've been a window for you to get it done by now."


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1802557 said:


> Sect 124 row 22 for Monday's wild game


Section 115 Row 22 here

After last night's game I'm pretty deflated and I'm not as pumped as I once was. It'll still be a fun environment, just wish we were up 1-0.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1802560 said:


> If the gf doesn't shape up


To the curb she goes.


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;1802563 said:


> To the curb she goes.


LOL - Isn't there a saying out there...."Bros before _______"?


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;1802562 said:


> Section 115 Row 22 here
> 
> After last night's game I'm pretty deflated and I'm not as pumped as I once was. It'll still be a fun environment, just wish we were up 1-0.


I think they controlled the pace of the game. If yeo is any kind of a coach he will ralley them show them they dominated and come out with a win on sat.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1802565 said:


> I think they controlled the pace of the game. If yeo is any kind of a coach he will ralley them show them they dominated and come out with a win on sat.


I think you're right on. I do believe they can win this. It was a tough way to lose but I bet they will roll into St. Paul on Monday with tons of energy with the series tied at 1-1.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1802562 said:


> Section 115 Row 22 here
> 
> After last night's game I'm pretty deflated and I'm not as pumped as I once was. It'll still be a fun environment, just wish we were up 1-0.


If we win tomorrow I will be pumped again


----------



## TKLAWN

Ranger620;1802565 said:


> I think they controlled the pace of the game. If yeo is any kind of a coach he will ralley them show them they dominated and come out with a win on sat.


Too bad they couldn't have snuck out the victory in game 1. I think it would have went a long way to winning the series and deflating a young Avs team.

That and Brodziak sucks.


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1802569 said:


> Brodziak sucks.


For sure!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

TKLAWN;1802551 said:


> Typical plow guy, can't even plow his own driveway. I know mine is usually the last one, if it gets done.


Wife gives me crap all the time, "how many trucks and skids do we have and it never gets done?"


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Camden;1802561 said:


> You are very close...you forgot to mention "You've had the work order since March so I guess I thought there would've been a window for you to get it done by now."


I love it when they crap like that. You just want to say how stupid are you it wouldn't have mattered if you gave it to me in December when the F do you think I could have done it? When it was snowing OR when it was 20 BELOW ZERO? YES that's an actual temperature you "kitty cat"


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1802573 said:


> Wife gives me crap all the time, "how many trucks and skids do we have and it never gets done?"


she should call plowz


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1802574 said:


> I love it when they crap like that. You just want to say how stupid are you it wouldn't have mattered if you gave it to me in December when the F do you think I could have done it? When it was snowing OR when it was 20 BELOW ZERO? YES that's an actual temperature you "kitty cat"


what an idiot. hes in California not here where the weather actually matters


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1802557 said:


> Sect 124 row 22 for Monday's wild game


We are in 113 row 23


----------



## Polarismalibu

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1802573 said:


> Wife gives me crap all the time, "how many trucks and skids do we have and it never gets done?"


My gf says the same thing. She even uses the word "we" How many trucks do we have running. Then it goes off topic from there lol


----------



## qualitycut

I just tell her there is no we in mine


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1802582 said:


> I just tell her there is no we in mine


say what??


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1802589 said:


> say what??


Like no I in team . My companies stuff is not hers


----------



## qualitycut

Same maker is the banana bread beer. Had to try it


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1802593 said:


> Same maker is the banana bread beer. Had to try it


That sounds disgusting


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1802593 said:


> Same maker is the banana bread beer. Had to try it


And how is it????


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1802595 said:


> And how is it????


Pretty good actually I think I like the banana better but will confirm after I have that next.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1802593 said:


> Same maker is the banana bread beer. Had to try it


Yuck!.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Great night for a Bon fire!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1802597 said:


> Yuck!.......


I totally agree, even though I am not a drinker


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1802600 said:


> I totally agree, even though I am not a drinker


Yuck!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1802600 said:


> I totally agree, even though I am not a drinker


You don't drink?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1802601 said:


> Yuck!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hahahahah!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Realized a few hours ago it's my dads birthday, seems weird to think he'd be 69. Can't really envision him "old" except by looking at my uncles/uncle( only 1 left). He's been gone for 21yrs that's how I remember him. Usually have a michelob and a cigar, don't have either


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1802602 said:


> You don't drink?


alcohol. you knew that and why


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1802605 said:


> Realized a few hours ago it's my dads birthday, seems weird to think he'd be 69. Can't really envision him "old" except by looking at my uncles/uncle( only 1 left). He's been gone for 21yrs that's how I remember him. Usually have a michelob and a cigar, don't have either


Better get to the liquor store! ...21 years ago... man, so young...


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1802593 said:


> Same maker is the banana bread beer. Had to try it


Sounds like it would only be good very very cold.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1802609 said:


> alcohol. you knew that and why


I did? I guess I forgot and reason....


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1802610 said:


> Better get to the liquor store! ...21 years ago... man, so young...


Agreed........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1802612 said:


> I did? I guess I forgot and reason....


Yes. Remember when you wanted me to haul that ATV back from Fahey if you won it? Then the wife said I don't drink and why. You said "I guess that's a good reason"


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1802615 said:


> Yes. Remember when you wanted me to haul that ATV back from Fahey if you won it? Then the wife said I don't drink and why. You said "I guess that's a good reason"


I don't remember any of that, ha!

Must be all the herbicides!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1802616 said:


> I don't remember any of that, ha!
> 
> Must be all the herbicides!


Or that chick we kept staring at


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1802617 said:


> Or that chick we kept staring at


Probably more likely!


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;1802611 said:


> Sounds like it would only be good very very cold.


Serious question: Is there a beer that tastes good when it's not cold?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1802619 said:


> Serious question: Is there a beer that tastes good when it's not cold?


Depends how drunk you are!


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1802619 said:


> Serious question: Is there a beer that tastes good when it's not cold?


Depends how many you have had before.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1802621 said:


> Depends how many you have had before.


Great minds think alike!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Didn't know you could blacktop with a Prius.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1802622 said:


> Great minds think alike!


Or in highschool when you hide it in your vehicle and don't really have a choice


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1802624 said:


> Or in highschool when you hide it in your vehicle and don't really have a choice


These things are also true.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1802619 said:


> Serious question: Is there a beer that tastes good when it's not cold?


When I was in high school I had a trunk load of beer and a cooler all the time. Sometimes the ice didn't do its job fast enough. Back then I didn't mind warm beer. 

These days it definitely depends on what it is. A lighter beer can be handled if its not quite cold enough but something that sounds like desert better be cold.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Keep up with the memories and traditions Nichols.

Finally made it out tonight for my dad's 80th. 

He's still using a cane when he goes out, and his boot, but around the house where he feels comfortable, just a shoe / no cane.

He goes back in for his (hopefully) last checkup next Wednesday.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1802623 said:


> Didn't know you could blacktop with a Prius.


That's funny. I need those plates.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Man, some of these job seekers from craigslist just won't give up! Burrito builder is back. I refuse to reply because I think he's fishing for my email address.


----------



## qualitycut

Finally may have found a shop. 1000-1500 sq ft at 4 a foot per year plus utilities.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1802629 said:


> Man, some of these job seekers from craigslist just won't give up! Burrito builder is back. I refuse to reply because I think he's fishing for my email address.


It wasn't me this time


----------



## qualitycut

Good Detroit Boston game


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1802630 said:


> Finally may have found a shop. 1000-1500 sq ft at 4 a foot per year plus utilities.


Are you looking for outside, inside or both?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1802632 said:


> Good Detroit Boston game


Did you see that move???


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1802633 said:


> Are you looking for outside, inside or both?


Inside for sure and all I would need for outside is my dump trailer


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1802634 said:


> Did you see that move???


He's unbelievable.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1802633 said:


> Are you looking for outside, inside or both?


You have outside storage available?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1802630 said:


> Finally may have found a shop. 1000-1500 sq ft at 4 a foot per year plus utilities.


Nice!......


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1802637 said:


> You have outside storage available?


Possibly. We are kind of reorganizing our property and clearing everyone out (just a couple odds and ends people that have been there since before we purchased it). In the next few weeks it will just be us. We're not sure what we want to do yet as far as renting or not. We have a couple acres so its probably more than we need and Ive thought about parceling up one end and renting to a landscaper or something. We try to keep our yard nice and neat and are not one of those junk collectors you see once in a while so whoever we rented to we would want them to keep it that way. So we are on the fence whether we just want to have it all to ourselves or not.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1802619 said:


> Serious question: Is there a beer that tastes good when it's not cold?


Ha, I don't think so... but I mean like on rhe edge of freezing


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone have a lock these use on a pintle hitch?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1802640 said:


> Possibly. We are kind of reorganizing our property and clearing everyone out (just a couple odds and ends people that have been there since before we purchased it). In the next few weeks it will just be us. We're not sure what we want to do yet as far as renting or not. We have a couple acres so its probably more than we need and Ive thought about parceling up one end and renting to a landscaper or something. We try to keep our yard nice and neat and are not one of those junk collectors you see once in a while so whoever we rented to we would want them to keep it that way. So we are on the fence whether we just want to have it all to ourselves or not.


I understand that. I'm going to be needing a new place to store my fish house is why I was asking.


----------



## Deershack

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1802501 said:


> Holy cow!! That's a lot, I was at Gander window shopping (never buy anything unless its on super sale) last week and they had 525 box of Winchester for $24.99. I grabbed a box. They also had 100rd box of 9 for $27.99 it was some fri,sat,sun sale


Got another 2500 today for the 8.0 a rd. Took everything the guy had. His buddy owns a shop and he buys it before it hits the shelves. Waiting for him to score some 556.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Deershack;1802645 said:


> Got another 2500 today for the 8.0 a rd. Took everything the guy had. His buddy owns a shop and he buys it before it hits the shelves. Waiting for him to score some 556.


Damn. That's cheap!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1802616 said:


> I don't remember any of that, ha!
> 
> Must be all the herbicides!


Your suppose to spray them not sniff them


----------



## cbservicesllc

With the talk about offices a couple weeks ago, I totally forgot to post some pics of the office construction going on at my shop... mainly doing it ourselves... nothing fancy like the domed ceiling... but it WILL have a bathroom now so the guys don't need to run out into the woods!!


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1802648 said:


> Your suppose to spray them not sniff them


why not both?


----------



## Deershack

with all that 22, it's going to be a fun time at my son's farm on Easter


----------



## qualitycut

Now Ryan getzlaf is a bad ass


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Deershack;1802645 said:


> Got another 2500 today for the 8.0 a rd. Took everything the guy had. His buddy owns a shop and he buys it before it hits the shelves. Waiting for him to score some 556.


Boy for the price of .22 what are you willing to pay for 556? I scored some at fleet farm when they had the big boys toy sale. Federal 1000rds for $429 but you got a $50 gift card then I used the gift card and got another box and maybe a couple more. I always grab wolf or Tula when they have it, I don't mind shooting steel case. Just the other day they had federal 556 on sale for $7.99, I grabbed 10


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1802648 said:


> Your suppose to spray them not sniff them


I do both!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1802650 said:


> With the talk about offices a couple weeks ago, I totally forgot to post some pics of the office construction going on at my shop... mainly doing it ourselves... nothing fancy like the domed ceiling... but it WILL have a bathroom now so the guys don't need to run out into the woods!!


Looking good!


----------



## SSS Inc.

So one of my guys from last year sends me a text saying we need to talk tomorrow or Monday. He wants to know who he will be working with. This struck me as kind of odd. Is he concerned I'm going to hire burrito guy?? 
I just sent him a message asking what his concern is. I think this kid thinks he has some major role in the company or something.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1802657 said:


> So one of my guys from last year sends me a text saying we need to talk tomorrow or Monday. He wants to know who he will be working with. This struck me as kind of odd. Is he concerned I'm going to hire burrito guy??
> I just sent him a message asking what his concern is. I think this kid thinks he has some major role in the company or something.


Or he slept with someones wife


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SnowGuy73;1802647 said:


> Damn. That's cheap!


We are talking $.08/rd for .22 right? That's double what its going for


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1802650 said:


> With the talk about offices a couple weeks ago, I totally forgot to post some pics of the office construction going on at my shop... mainly doing it ourselves... nothing fancy like the domed ceiling... but it WILL have a bathroom now so the guys don't need to run out into the woods!!


Looks nice. A domed ceiling would have been nice. Speaking of that, hows your office coming OCD.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1802659 said:


> We are talking $.08/rd for .22 right? That's double what its going for


I can't find them... Last I saw it was about $.13 a round, I think it was fleet farm last fall.


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1802659 said:


> We are talking $.08/rd for .22 right? That's double what its going for


Sportsmans guide had 1600 rounds for 80.00


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1802627 said:


> Keep up with the memories and traditions Nichols.
> 
> Finally made it out tonight for my dad's 80th.
> 
> He's still using a cane when he goes out, and his boot, but around the house where he feels comfortable, just a shoe / no cane.
> 
> He goes back in for his (hopefully) last checkup next Wednesday.


You're right, I went to the liquor store and picked up cigars. 
Good to hear your dad is doing better


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1802658 said:


> Or he slept with someones wife


He might be worried I would re-hire the guy I fired last year for repeatedly putting gas in a diesel engine.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1802664 said:


> Sportsmans guide had 1600 rounds for 80.00


O what the Christ!!!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1802663 said:


> I can't find them... Last I saw it was about $.13 a round, I think it was fleet farm last fall.


That's just it if you want to wait around and find some for a good price its tough if you want to pay a little more you can find it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1802655 said:


> I do both!!!!


No wonder why you have a short memory and don't understand some of us


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1802666 said:


> He might be worried I would re-hire the guy I fired last year for repeatedly putting gas in a diesel engine.


I can see how that would happen......

No, I guess not.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Did a spring cleanup today, just a little wet.










Haha, just kidding....just cleaning out the dump


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1802664 said:


> Sportsmans guide had 1600 rounds for 80.00


Gander of all places had federal and Winchester 550/555 for $24.99 last week


----------



## Deershack

Everyone offers 22 for 5 a rd. Problem is that they are out of stock and want your money up front and you wait up to a year for them to fill all the BO's.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1802666 said:


> He might be worried I would re-hire the guy I fired last year for repeatedly putting gas in a diesel engine.


Uhhhhh... what?


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1802672 said:


> Gander of all places had federal and Winchester 550/555 for $24.99 last week


Yea that's wierd I only buy ammo there when its on sale or I can't get it anywhere else and I go shoot. Dont like depleting the stock unless I can restock. I think Sportsmans guide has about everything and its cheap. The box you bought is 27.99 there


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1802670 said:


> I can see how that would happen......
> 
> No, I guess not.


I almost put diesel in the gfs car the other day I pulled up to the pump and out of habit grabbed the green pump. Luckily something caught me from doing it


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1802676 said:


> I almost put diesel in the gfs car the other day I pulled up to the pump and out of habit grabbed the green pump. Luckily something caught me from doing it


Might have idled a little rough.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1802674 said:


> Uhhhhh... what?


You read it correctly. My brother tells me one of the rollers isn't acting right. I look at the thing and its running rough and started to smoke. I shut it down and checked the fuel to make sure they didn't run it dry. Its all the way up to the top and I got a whiff of gasoline. I immediately asked the guy that hauls that thing to jobs "what did you put in this thing". He actually said gas. Um how many times have you done this. He said thats all he's ever put in it. That part didn't make sense but he said it. Well this was the last straw and I had him sit in a truck until someone could haul him back to our shop. Keep in mind we put big stickers that say gas or diesel on every piece of equipment right by the cap. And all of our fuel tanks at our shop are clearly labeled GAS, DIESEL, OFFROAD DIESEL. Couldn't make it any easier.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1802676 said:


> I almost put diesel in the gfs car the other day I pulled up to the pump and out of habit grabbed the green pump. Luckily something caught me from doing it


You must usually buy at a BP. I think their gas is green. Most places Diesel is green. I know someone that put diesel in their mower. :laughing: (not me)


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1802678 said:


> You read it correctly. My brother tells me one of the rollers isn't acting right. I look at the thing and its running rough and started to smoke. I shut it down and checked the fuel to make sure they didn't run it dry. Its all the way up to the top and I got a whiff of gasoline. I immediately asked the guy that hauls that thing to jobs "what did you put in this thing". He actually said gas. Um how many times have you done this. He said thats all he's ever put in it. That part didn't make sense but he said it. Well this was the last straw and I had him sit in a truck until someone could haul him back to our shop. Keep in mind we put big stickers that say gas or diesel on every piece of equipment right by the cap. And all of our fuel tanks at our shop are clearly labeled GAS, DIESEL, OFFROAD DIESEL. Couldn't make it any easier.


The old saying if you want something done right do it yourself.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1802679 said:


> You must usually buy at a BP. I think their gas is green. Most places Diesel is green. I know someone that put diesel in their mower. :laughing: (not me)


No im just used to putting diesel in my truck so I always pull up to the pumps that have diesel next to it out of habit and then grabed the diesel pump out of habit again.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1802680 said:


> The old saying if you want something done right do it yourself.


Sad, but true.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1802680 said:


> The old saying if you want something done right do it yourself.


According to my wife I say and do that too much.



qualitycut;1802682 said:


> No im just used to putting diesel in my truck so I always pull up to the pumps that have diesel next to it out of habit and then grabed the diesel pump out of habit again.


Gotcha. One of the stations(BP I think) does have green gas pumps which I almost screwed up with one day. I always thought the Green was pretty universal for diesel.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1802684 said:


> According to my wife I say and do that too much.
> 
> Gotcha. One of the stations(BP I think) does have green gas pumps which I almost screwed up with one day. I always thought the Green was pretty universal for diesel.


Yea they do have green handles for gas I dont get it


----------



## SSS Inc.

And for the record that's not what I meant in my above post. :laughing:


----------



## Deershack

I ordered 5000 rd of 22 through CMP today @/.066 each. Will take about 3-4 mo to get it.


----------



## qualitycut

Hope its decent out tomorrow night, I guess my buddy is playing the wild game on his projecter outside tomorrow night


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1802676 said:


> I almost put diesel in the gfs car the other day I pulled up to the pump and out of habit grabbed the green pump. Luckily something caught me from doing it


So it is her company also.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1802678 said:


> You read it correctly. My brother tells me one of the rollers isn't acting right. I look at the thing and its running rough and started to smoke. I shut it down and checked the fuel to make sure they didn't run it dry. Its all the way up to the top and I got a whiff of gasoline. I immediately asked the guy that hauls that thing to jobs "what did you put in this thing". He actually said gas. Um how many times have you done this. He said thats all he's ever put in it. That part didn't make sense but he said it. Well this was the last straw and I had him sit in a truck until someone could haul him back to our shop. Keep in mind we put big stickers that say gas or diesel on every piece of equipment right by the cap. And all of our fuel tanks at our shop are clearly labeled GAS, DIESEL, OFFROAD DIESEL. Couldn't make it any easier.


Yikes......


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1802689 said:


> Hope its decent out tomorrow night, I guess my buddy is playing the wild game on his projecter outside tomorrow night


I though it might rain tomorrow evening. Hopefully not, thats sounds like a good time. We were going to do that if the vikes got to the superbowl a few years ago. :crying:


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1802685 said:


> Yea they do have green handles for gas I dont get it


Yes... green handles on everything... which is stupid...


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1802690 said:


> So it is her company also.....


Ha not a chance. I was just trying to get something in return


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1802695 said:


> Ha not a chance. I was just trying to get something in return


Just tell her you were on PLOWsite. It's cheaper that way.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger that ticket might be yours, the gf is sleeping on the couch


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

To save you any math, here is the summary…

Nov - 1.5"

Dec. - 22.8"

Jan. - 19.4"

Feb. - 13.7"

March - 9.4"

April - 26"

We are at 92.8".

http://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/snow-and-ice/dly-data.php


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1802700 said:


> To save you any math, here is the summary…
> 
> Nov - 1.5"
> 
> Dec. - 22.8"
> 
> Jan. - 19.4"
> 
> Feb. - 13.7"
> 
> March - 9.4"
> 
> April - 26"


You didn't save them any math, they need to add all those up.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1802702 said:


> you didn't save them any math, they need to add all those up.


99.8" ...........


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1802642 said:


> Anyone have a lock these use on a pintle hitch?


I had one from northern it was junk. Wrap a chain threw it twice out a pad lock on it. Dosent matter what you do they will get it if they want it.

I changed all my trailers to 2 5/16 ball


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1802704 said:


> I had one from northern it was junk. Wrap a chain threw it twice out a pad lock on it. Dosent matter what you do they will get it if they want it.
> 
> I changed all my trailers to 2 5/16 ball


I usually pull the breakaway out but looking to see if there is a good lock.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1802705 said:


> I usually pull the breakaway out but looking to see if there is a good lock.


Won't that just drain the battery on the trailer?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1802706 said:


> Won't that just drain the battery on the trailer?


Idk I guess it could, it charges off the truck anyway


----------



## BossPlow614

For those around St Louis Park, Golden Valley, southern Plymouth, would it be possible to do clean ups on Monday or Tuesday after the warmth & rain this weekend before the rain hits the rest of the week?


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1802708 said:


> For those around St Louis Park, Golden Valley, southern Plymouth, would it be possible to do clean ups on Monday or Tuesday after the warmth & rain this weekend before the rain hits the rest of the week?


Don't you still have snow on the ground?


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1802705 said:


> I usually pull the breakaway out but looking to see if there is a good lock.


http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B001RM2WB0?pc_redir=1397666468&robot_redir=1

That looks decent


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1802700 said:


> To save you any math, here is the summary…
> 
> Nov - 1.5"
> 
> Dec. - 22.8"
> 
> Jan. - 19.4"
> 
> Feb. - 13.7"
> 
> March - 9.4"
> 
> April - 26"
> 
> We are at 92.8".
> 
> http://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/snow-and-ice/dly-data.php


Nice!!!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1802700 said:


> To save you any math, here is the summary…
> 
> Nov - 1.5"
> 
> Dec. - 22.8"
> 
> Jan. - 19.4"
> 
> Feb. - 13.7"
> 
> March - 9.4"
> 
> April - 26"
> 
> We are at 92.8".
> 
> http://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/snow-and-ice/dly-data.php


What's that 3-4 edits


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1802710 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B001RM2WB0?pc_redir=1397666468&robot_redir=1
> 
> That looks decent


That's exactly the one I was looking at.


----------



## qualitycut

I want..
http://www.ehorsehotline.com/ClassifiedDetail.aspx?AdID=18598&user=21


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1802714 said:


> I want..
> http://www.ehorsehotline.com/ClassifiedDetail.aspx?AdID=18598&user=21


Looks expensive...


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1802709 said:


> Don't you still have snow on the ground?


Yes. I want do start clean ups at the properties further to the south since it'll be a while longer before doing anything nearby


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1802718 said:


> Yes. I want do start clean ups at the southern properties since it'll be a while longer before doing anything nearby


We had no snow here and the grounds still really wet. I'm not holding my breath for Monday but I guess we will see how the next two days go


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1802717 said:


> Looks expensive...


I know. After doing the math I can't legally put two mowers on a trailer with only one 3500lb axle I don't think.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1802699 said:


> Ranger that ticket might be yours, the gf is sleeping on the couch


All of us going should meet up in between periods. We're going to be in the same general area.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1802721 said:


> All of us going should meet up in between periods. We're going to be in the same general area.


Yea I will be up an about getting drinks between periods


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1802675 said:


> Yea that's wierd I only buy ammo there when its on sale or I can't get it anywhere else and I go shoot. Dont like depleting the stock unless I can restock. I think Sportsmans guide has about everything and its cheap. The box you bought is 27.99 there


It was a sale price, they had special prices for certain things on Friday different on sat and again sun. They had 100rds of 9mm for $27.99 on Friday


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1802720 said:


> I know. After doing the math I can't legally put two mowers on a trailer with only one 3500lb axle I don't think.


But the one you linked has two axles... or are you talking about the one you bought from your neighbor?


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1802723 said:


> Yea I will be up an about getting drinks between periods


Me too...in between periods, during periods, before periods...pretty much the entire time.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1802714 said:


> I want..
> http://www.ehorsehotline.com/ClassifiedDetail.aspx?AdID=18598&user=21


I bet a enclosed trailer would be the same price almost


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1802728 said:


> Me too...in between periods, during periods, before periods...pretty much the entire time.


That's kinda what my thought was too.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1802699 said:


> Ranger that ticket might be yours, the gf is sleeping on the couch


Ha ha now were talking. Im really hoping to be 1 and 1 after tomorrow.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Definitely a interesting night we had at wild bills

A buddy ended up going home with some divorced mother of 2 who is 18 years older then him lol


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1802714 said:


> I want..
> http://www.ehorsehotline.com/ClassifiedDetail.aspx?AdID=18598&user=21


Bet that a spendy


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1802720 said:


> I know. After doing the math I can't legally put two mowers on a trailer with only one 3500lb axle I don't think.


Depending on what type of mowers


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1802714 said:


> I want..
> http://www.ehorsehotline.com/ClassifiedDetail.aspx?AdID=18598&user=21


I used to have same trailer with a better gate.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1802720 said:


> I know. After doing the math I can't legally put two mowers on a trailer with only one 3500lb axle I don't think.


Sure you can if its your walk behind and the laser, no problem.


----------



## SnowGuy73

46° overcast windy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Boy, number 9 really has the "c" crew in this weekend!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gonna take more than a little wind to dry this up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1802751 said:


> Boy, number 9 really has the "c" crew in this weekend!


I almost disliske Iris more than Stephanie.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1802755 said:


> I almost disliske Iris more than Stephanie.


Couldn't agree more, sir!


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1802734 said:


> Definitely a interesting night we had at wild bills
> 
> A buddy ended up going home with some divorced mother of 2 who is 18 years older then him lol


Maple grove?? We went to the mall of america to have dinner with friends fir her birthday on the way home we were going to stop last minute they changed their minds


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1802767 said:


> Maple grove?? We went to the mall of america to have dinner with friends fir her birthday on the way home we were going to stop last minute they changed their minds


Yeah we went to maple grove


----------



## PremierL&L

47° windy as café it woke me up


----------



## Polarismalibu

Kstp said over 90" for maple grove and north


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1802727 said:


> But the one you linked has two axles... or are you talking about the one you bought from your neighbor?


The one I bought is to small anyway, a 12 or 14 ft would work but then mowers would be to heavy


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1802730 said:


> I bet a enclosed trailer would be the same price almost


Yea not a big fan of enclosed


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1802728 said:


> Me too...in between periods, during periods, before periods...pretty much the entire time.


Yea but during periods I hit up the beer guy so I don't need to move.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1802734 said:


> Definitely a interesting night we had at wild bills
> 
> A buddy ended up going home with some divorced mother of 2 who is 18 years older then him lol


Nothing wrong with that, oo th good old days


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1802739 said:


> Sure you can if its your walk behind and the laser, no problem.


The exmark 1050
Walk 680 
Trailer 1480 
Gvw 2990


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1802775 said:


> The exmark 1050
> Walk 680
> Trailer 1480
> Gvw 2990


Aluminum single axel weighs that much??

I put two stnder zk on an aluminum 6.5x12 no problem.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Guys out doing cleanups in Shakopee.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1802776 said:


> Aluminum single axel weighs that much??
> 
> I put two stnder zk on an aluminum 6.5x12 no problem.


Not sure on aluminum, I'm looking into that today.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1802777 said:


> Guys out doing cleanups in Shakopee.


Who works on the weekend's


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1802778 said:


> Not sure on aluminum, I'm looking into that today.


Call Jerry at town and country trailer in Burnsville, tell him Matt with epic sent you and you want an aluminum trophy trailer.

He will take good care of you!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1802779 said:


> Who works on the weekend's


I would be if it were dry, and not200 mph winds!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1802782 said:


> I would be if it were dry, and not200 mph winds!


Yea I'm going to hit the driving range, was going to golf but to windy


----------



## SnowGuy73

32lbs bag at Sam's club..... Damn its expensive!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1802755 said:


> I almost disliske Iris more than Stephanie.


Nope Stephanie is horrible, Iris is just really bad


----------



## Greenery

SnowGuy73;1802784 said:


> 32lbs bag at Sam's club..... Damn its expensive!


Nice, that's what I like to see. All the more reason to hire it out..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Who the hell is Matt from Epic???


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1802775 said:


> The exmark 1050
> Walk 680
> Trailer 1480
> Gvw 2990


Subtract tongue weight


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1802788 said:


> Subtract tongue weight


Huh? I never had to worry about that its always only been on mower


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1802789 said:


> Huh? I never had to worry about that its always only been on mower


10% or so of the weight should be resting on the hitch rather than the axle carrying the entire weight of the load.

I would get a tandem axle if it were me.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1802789 said:


> Huh? I never had to worry about that its always only been on mower


Your tongue weight is transferred to the truck so you can subtract that off the trailer total. So say you have 5000lbs trailer and all 10% ish should be tongue weight so the trailer axles should only be supporting 4500lbs


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1802786 said:


> Nice, that's what I like to see. All the more reason to hire it out..


Agreed.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1802787 said:


> Who the hell is Matt from Epic???


A guy that has spent a lot of money there on aluminum trailers.

Aluminum is all I've run for a fee years.


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1802791 said:


> Your tongue weight is transferred to the truck so you can subtract that off the trailer total. So say you have 5000lbs trailer and all 10% ish should be tongue weight so the trailer axles should only be supporting 4500lbs


Ok I gotcha

Edit. So 3000 pounds -300 I'm at 2700 and would be 290 pounds under the gvw, does the dot take that into consideration?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1802794 said:


> Ok I gotcha
> 
> Edit. So 3000 pounds -300 I'm at 2700 and would be 290 pounds under the gvw, does the dot take that into consideration?


All they care about is that you aren't over on axle weight or gvw. You could be at 4000lbs on that trailer and as long as you have 1000lbs tongue weight you're good


----------



## Greenery

SnowGuy73;1802792 said:


> Agreed.......


What's the analysis on that stuff. 12000 square ft with a 32 lb bag? And it has a pre-m? Must be potent stuff.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1802779 said:


> Who works on the weekend's


Busy blacktoppers do! And its way too windy in **** rapids.


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1802796 said:


> All they care about is that you aren't over on axle weight or gvw. You could be at 4000lbs on that trailer and as long as you have 1000lbs tongue weight you're good


K perfect, thanks for the info.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1802797 said:


> What's the analysis on that stuff. 12000 square ft with a 32 lb bag? And it has a pre-m? Must be potent stuff.


That's corrected. I didn't really read into it, just posted it being we were talking about it on here the other day.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1802770 said:


> Kstp said over 90" for maple grove and north


Maybe some of my customers will read that and take note... No... probably not...



SnowGuy73;1802784 said:


> 32lbs bag at Sam's club..... Damn its expensive!


I should have raised my prices more!


----------



## andersman02

Anyone got a 36" jrco there looking to get rid of?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Man... a lot of snow melted here from the time I took that photo 24 hours ago till now... all that's left is the city plow windrow for the most part...


----------



## MNPLOWCO

cbservicesllc;1802805 said:


> Man... a lot of snow melted here from the time I took that photo 24 hours ago till now... all that's left is the city plow windrow for the most part...


Indeed that wind and above freezing temps over night took the 1" off the yard from yesterday fast. I will be starting clean ups on Monday (rain dependent of course).


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Kicking around selling a 20' flatbed. Front side ramp, mesh sides, rear ramp.

2010, solid trailer. Just trying to decide if I go to another enclosed.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1802807 said:


> Kicking around selling a 20' flatbed. Front side ramp, mesh sides, rear ramp.
> 
> 2010, solid trailer. Just trying to decide if I go to another enclosed.


Let me know!!!!!! May be interested in it


----------



## olsonbro

My neighbor is waging war on his riding mower trying to vacuum his leaves. Just watched him get stuck in the soft ground in his front yard!


----------



## SnowGuy73

olsonbro;1802809 said:


> My neighbor is waging war on his riding mower trying to vacuum his leaves. Just watched him get stuck in the soft ground in his front yard!


I just saw another guy in town here doing a clean up, leaving tire marks at each turn!


----------



## SnowGuy73

MNPLOWCO;1802806 said:


> Indeed that wind and above freezing temps over night took the 1" off the yard from yesterday fast. I will be starting clean ups on Monday (rain dependent of course).


Agreed, hoping to anyway.


----------



## qualitycut

Seen one guy blazer, walk behind and the smallest trailer that he could fit the mower on


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1802816 said:


> Seen one guy blazer, walk behind and the smallest trailer that he could fit the mower on


Where at? What color blazer? Might be the guy that bought my Scag 36" a couple weeks ago. The trailer was smaller than my Lazer


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1802817 said:


> Where at? What color blazer? Might be the guy that bought my Scag 36" a couple weeks ago. The trailer was smaller than my Lazer


It was a exmark, funny thing though I swear I seen the same blazer plowing a strip mall in forest lake that plows one in igh and the igh lot is big.


----------



## BossPlow614

The guy did say he had an Exmark 36 too though.


----------



## qualitycut

Parents neighbor who sold me the mower and traiker wants a price for mowing his lawn. I would hate to charge him full price since I do my parents and one more there plus the deal he gave me wether he knows it or not. Thinking 25?


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Any one seen that new grass seed commercial. Two different trade names.
One a cheesy infomercial type and one Bob Vila. Genetic low grow (3.5 inches)
dwarf grass seed. So you don't have to mow as much. Bad for our industry.
. Not sure of it's potential yet.


----------



## Green Grass

show called Bikinis and boardwalks is very good


----------



## qualitycut

MNPLOWCO;1802825 said:


> Any one seen that new grass seed commercial. Two different trade names.
> One a cheesy infomercial type and one Bob Vila. Genetic low grow (3.5 inches)
> dwarf grass seed. So you don't have to mow as much. Bad for our industry.
> . Not sure of it's potential yet.


They already make something that Gertens carries called cabin mix that doesn't need to be mowed very often. Never used it but I doubt its what its cracked up to be


----------



## qualitycut

So buddies boss has a john Deere 250 skid. Has 6k hours and wants 5 grand. Is it worth more than that?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1802810 said:


> I just saw another guy in town here doing a clean up, leaving tire marks at each turn!


That'll help customer retainment...


----------



## qualitycut




----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1802829 said:


> So buddies boss has a john Deere 250 skid. Has 6k hours and wants 5 grand. Is it worth more than that?


Probably not, guess you'd have to look at it to be sure

Edit. Looks like a farm machine? Might be a bunch of idling?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1802829 said:


> So buddies boss has a john Deere 250 skid. Has 6k hours and wants 5 grand. Is it worth more than that?


Not much more..... Although there are skids out there with 8k - 10k hours.

Just keep 5-8k in the bank for repairs.


----------



## qualitycut

Is this 6000 or 600.6 ?


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1802833 said:


> Probably not, guess you'd have to look at it to be sure
> 
> Edit. Looks like a farm machine? Might be a bunch of idling?


Was a horse farm before he bought the land now just cows.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

I'd pay $5k for it


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

My cats and bobcats show tenths


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

If its 600 you better come get my trailer, it's not going to fit on the mowing trailer and I wouldn't wait


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

If you don't want it let me know


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Google imaged it, looks like they show tenths


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1802840 said:


> If its 600 you better come get my trailer, it's not going to fit on the mowing trailer and I wouldn't wait


Not for sale yet, the guy he's buying a new machine from told him 5k and he doesn't know much about that kind of stuff. He's the one I mow his lawn and he's building the 1.5 million dollar house. I'm definitely going to grab it if he sells it for that. Buddy just said 600.6


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1802832 said:


>


Looks nice.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Did 3 clean ups today as they were persistent before Easter. First one called complaining by the time I got done with the third about all the leaves blew in the yard from the neighbor's on both sides. I told them all about the wind before hand. OK OK they all said. Called him and told him wind blowing ever which way and ice under trees and along the timbers. Then he said OK. He calmed down but probably not happy. I can spend all day and night chasing leaves when the idiot was warned what would happen


----------



## Green Grass

Holy balls is it hot and humid.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1802844 said:


> Not for sale yet, the guy he's buying a new machine from told him 5k and he doesn't know much about that kind of stuff. He's the one I mow his lawn and he's building the 1.5 million dollar house. I'm definitely going to grab it if he sells it for that. Buddy just said 600.6


I'd guess with those hours, if its decent it's worth $12k all day long. If it was all cleaned up I bet you could ask $15k


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1802848 said:


> Holy balls is it hot and humid.


If only the sun was out!


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1802849 said:


> I'd guess with those hours, if its decent it's worth $12k all day long. If it was all cleaned up I bet you could ask $15k


I know nothing about john deere, but this sounds right.


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1802849 said:


> I'd guess with those hours, if its decent it's worth $12k all day long. If it was all cleaned up I bet you could ask $15k


Yea I was seeing ones with same hours for 15-20


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1802852 said:


> Yea I was seeing ones with same hours for 15-20


Ya the guys at $15k want to sell and the guys at $20k are fishing


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1802836 said:


> Is this 6000 or 600.6 ?


Looks like 606.6... buy it...


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1802854 said:


> Ya the guys at $15k want to sell and the guys at $20k are fishing


Exactly.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1802857 said:


> Exactly.....


BUY IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! If it runs good and operates smooth you're stealing it.

If it dies on ya haul it to Ritchie Brothers and you'll get 10K all day.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1802850 said:


> If only the sun was out!


Then we could get some cool storms!


----------



## banonea

After seeing all the talk about skid loaders, I thought I would throw this out there.....

http://rmn.craigslist.org/hvo/4397485914.html


----------



## Ranger620

Quality i run deere and they show the decimal point so its defiantly 600.6 its worth 12-15 all day long. 5k is a steel


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We are making SOME progress.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1802872 said:


>


Its amazing how fast it melts this time of year.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1802873 said:


> Its amazing how fast it melts this time of year.


I didn't plow my driveway. Dirt would have been too soft.

Quality.....










$2200? Trimmer Rack / Line holder included. It's a 2011 Load Trail.

7x16, 3500 lb axles.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1802872 said:


>


99.7% of my snow is gone as of now... 70 tomorrow... dare I say we COULD start cleanups Tuesday...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ok lawn experts. My yard is snow free and has been for several days. Once it dries out should I rake it? And immediately put pre emergent down? I want the best grass in the hood this year. Please advise.


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1802879 said:


> Ok lawn experts. My yard is snow free and has been for several days. Once it dries out should I rake it? And immediately put pre emergent down? I want the best grass in the hood this year. Please advise.


That exact process will work great.


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1802881 said:


> That exact process will work great.


Thanks.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1802879 said:


> Ok lawn experts. My yard is snow free and has been for several days. Once it dries out should I rake it? And immediately put pre emergent down? I want the best grass in the hood this year. Please advise.


. I would fertilize and then rake.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1802883 said:


> . I would fertilize and then rake.


^^What a Richard.^^ I'm not completely clueless I just wasn't sure if I should do the pre emergent yet. I've missed the window in the past and don't want to do it again. Plus I like to blast my neighbors lawn since they go all natural with their reel mower and all so I don't want to miss the opportunity.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1802884 said:


> ^^What a Richard.^^ I'm not completely clueless I just wasn't sure if I should do the pre emergent yet. I've missed the window in the past and don't want to do it again. Plus I like to blast my neighbors lawn since they go all natural with their reel mower and all so I don't want to miss the opportunity.


I know I was just being a smart cafe. I would say the grounds getting close temp wise


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1802879 said:


> Ok lawn experts. My yard is snow free and has been for several days. Once it dries out should I rake it? And immediately put pre emergent down? I want the best grass in the hood this year. Please advise.


Find a John Deere Landscapes.

If you want, I'll meet up with you and give you "professional" product at my cost.

Dimension 19-0-8 for the first two rounds. Now and about the 3rd week of May.

I can hook you up and give you "professional" product for spot spraying weeds.

Then Lesco's 30-0-10, middle of June, Late September.

Throw in a Merit app somewhere, water at least every other day (as much as Minneapolis will let you) and mow every 5 days.

Put a pie tin / cake pan under the sprinkler and make sure you get 1/3" of water before you move the sprinkler. That'll guarantee you're getting 1" of water per week, however long it takes to get that 1/3" of water in that area, then 3-4 days per week of watering.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1802886 said:


> I know I was just being a smart cafe. I would say the grounds getting close temp wise


I knew what you were doing. Trust me I'm not easily offended and I was joking as well. 



LwnmwrMan22;1802889 said:


> Find a John Deere Landscapes.
> 
> If you want, I'll meet up with you and give you "professional" product at my cost.
> 
> Dimension 19-0-8 for the first two rounds. Now and about the 3rd week of May.
> 
> I can hook you up and give you "professional" product for spot spraying weeds.
> 
> Then Lesco's 30-0-10, middle of June, Late September.
> 
> Throw in a Merit app somewhere, water at least every other day (as much as Minneapolis will let you) and mow every 5 days.
> 
> Put a pie tin / cake pan under the sprinkler and make sure you get 1/3" of water before you move the sprinkler. That'll guarantee you're getting 1" of water per week, however long it takes to get that 1/3" of water in that area, then 3-4 days per week of watering.


I will look for a JDL when I'm out and about. I get all over the metro this time of year so that shouldn't be a problem. I appreciate the offer but you're busy and I'm not too worried about the cost(unless I have to buy everything by the pallet). The watering thing is interesting, I've never been sure how much to water. I thought I might be over doing it but wasn't sure. I should've put a sprinkler system in when I had the yard torn up but I didn't so I hooked up my own above ground system.  I have it hooked up to a timer that hits the front yard and back whenever I want it too. I'll try the pie tin thing and see how I'm doing.

Thanks for the details!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bon fire kind of night!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Here we go!wesport Lets play hockey.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1802894 said:


> Bon fire kind of night!


Only if you have a projection TV set up like Quality's buddy.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1802894 said:


> Bon fire kind of night!





SSS Inc.;1802896 said:


> Only if you have a projection TV set up like Quality's buddy.


now that would be a good night!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1802886 said:


> I know I was just being a smart cafe. I would say the grounds getting close temp wise


Even the temps south of the metro were back down to mid 30's last week according to the dept of ag... highest temp I could find at day end yesterday was 38...


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1802894 said:


> Bon fire kind of night!


If my backyard wasnt wet I would totally be out there...


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1802896 said:


> Only if you have a projection TV set up like Quality's buddy.


Ar the bar instead, raining out. The bar has 4 projection tvs


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1802900 said:


> Ar the bar instead, raining out. The bar has 4 projection tvs


Can we borrow one?


----------



## Camden

I have terrible HD quality with this game so far, how about you guys?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1802905 said:


> I have terrible HD quality with this game so far, how about you guys?


Looks like crap here as well. Kinda like when I watch the Big10 network......that never looks right for me.


----------



## Camden

Something is definitely wrong, the sound is all choppy too.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goal!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

We were just talking about how we wish the Kod had an Easter egg hunt, that could be interesting


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1802905 said:


> I have terrible HD quality with this game so far, how about you guys?


Perfect here... directv


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1802910 said:


> We were just talking about how we wish the Kod had an Easter egg hunt, that could be interesting


Love it!....


----------



## SSS Inc.

Lets go!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Camden

I guess I'm happy that we're not losing but it just seems like we're outplaying them and not scoring...same storyline as the regular season.

CO seems to get excellent scoring chances on their opportunities and we might get a shot off but it's right into the heart of their D or in full view of Varlamov.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1802918 said:


> I guess I'm happy that we're not losing but it just seems like we're outplaying them and not scoring...same storyline as the regular season.
> 
> CO seems to get excellent scoring chances on their opportunities and we might get a shot off but it's right into the heart of their D or in full view of Varlamov.


You sir are correct.


----------



## olsonbro

LwnmwrMan22;1802889 said:


> Find a John Deere Landscapes.
> 
> If you want, I'll meet up with you and give you "professional" product at my cost.
> 
> Dimension 19-0-8 for the first two rounds. Now and about the 3rd week of May.
> 
> I can hook you up and give you "professional" product for spot spraying weeds.
> 
> Then Lesco's 30-0-10, middle of June, Late September.
> 
> Throw in a Merit app somewhere, water at least every other day (as much as Minneapolis will let you) and mow every 5 days.
> 
> Put a pie tin / cake pan under the sprinkler and make sure you get 1/3" of water before you move the sprinkler. That'll guarantee you're getting 1" of water per week, however long it takes to get that 1/3" of water in that area, then 3-4 days per week of watering.


I agree with a program like this. My only difference is watering. 1inch per week is the sweet zone. I prefer less frequency and higher duration. I like to water on less than every other day, but for longer. Then let the turf dry out. Drives the roots down and strengthens the turf. Just my opinion.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Darcy!!! What the heck happened here. Lots of game left.


----------



## qualitycut

60-70 chance of rain Wed- Fri sweet


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1802927 said:


> 60-70 chance of rain Wed- Fri sweet


At least its rain and snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

olsonbro;1802923 said:


> I agree with a program like this. My only difference is watering. 1inch per week is the sweet zone. I prefer less frequency and higher duration. I like to water on less than every other day, but for longer. Then let the turf dry out. Drives the roots down and strengthens the turf. Just my opinion.


I agree 100%. Just throwing out the "generic".

If he REALLY wanted to do it right, pull about 5-6 soil samples, send them into the U and REALLY start getting into a fine yard.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Next Friday night and Saturday NWS has chance of snow for me.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1802931 said:


> Next Friday night and Saturday NWS has chance of snow for me.


That's why my plow is still out


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1802931 said:


> Next Friday night and Saturday NWS has chance of snow for me.


That's because of the euro. The numbers just north of you are pretty impressive. Camden isn't done yet.

Thanks again for the info.


----------



## olsonbro

LwnmwrMan22;1802929 said:


> I agree 100%. Just throwing out the "generic".
> 
> If he REALLY wanted to do it right, pull about 5-6 soil samples, send them into the U and REALLY start getting into a fine yard.


Very true, you can take it as far as you want. Every other day is a very common practice. Specifically with watering bans in most city's.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

olsonbro;1802934 said:


> Very true, you can take it as far as you want. Every other day is a very common practice. Specifically with watering bans in most city's.


The watering cycles are what drives it.

This is by FAR the most Wild I have watched all year, about 15 minutes.

Do they always play this sloppy?


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1802926 said:


> Darcy!!! What the heck happened here. Lots of game left.


I think Darcy is a much better goaltender.


----------



## cbservicesllc

olsonbro;1802923 said:


> I agree with a program like this. My only difference is watering. 1inch per week is the sweet zone. I prefer less frequency and higher duration. I like to water on less than every other day, but for longer. Then let the turf dry out. Drives the roots down and strengthens the turf. Just my opinion.


I've been changing all my irrigation systems to every 3 or 4 days, longer duration... mine at home is the same... I don't even fertilize my own yard and I have a pretty good lawn... watering bans can make it tough without the right controller though...


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1802932 said:


> That's why my plow is still out


Same here........


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1802937 said:


> I think Darcy is a much better goaltender.


He will start Monday


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1802940 said:


> He will start Monday


He better!!


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1802929 said:


> I agree 100%. Just throwing out the "generic".
> 
> If he REALLY wanted to do it right, pull about 5-6 soil samples, send them into the U and REALLY start getting into a fine yard.


The U will definitely do a phenomenal job but for the average homeowner a soil testing kit that you can buy at Fleet Farm will do the trick. Typically they measure the pH level and NPK amounts all for around $20.

Most regular joes don't need to know the cation exchange capacity of their soil


----------



## Deershack

My maple trees starting running again after a week off. Got another 4 fruit jars of syrup boiled down today. Since I'm heading up the Red Lake on Mon. I may have to let the rest run on the ground. Was hoping that it would be greening up around the lake so I could use some Roundup on the areas I want to put in food plots. Now it looks like all I'll be able to do is some scouting and refreshing my salt and mineral licks.

Has anyone used a tri fuel conversion kit on a gen set? Once I get the one I'm bringing back from my MH, I want to use it as a backup at the house. Thought I would put the kit on it


----------



## qualitycut

Geez I wish I was 21 again, out with my cousin who is 21 and his girl friends are gorgeous. U may get it trouble


----------



## SnowGuy73

50° foggy calm.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Happy Easter, all!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Fog burnt off quick.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1802957 said:


> Happy Easter, all!


Happy Easter.


----------



## PremierL&L

Yup still salty at the Wild play this morning.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Ditto, Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

A voice mail. "Can you please do my clean up before family gets here at noon". What do some people think?


----------



## Green Grass

New Brighton Department of Public Safety

We have received several reports of a suspicious object in the sky over NB. We did some checking and identified it as the Sun and determined it was last seen over 6 months ago. Based on our research it is supposed to bring warmth this time of the year....enjoy the day and watch out for kids playing! Happy Easter!


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Green Grass;1802983 said:


> New Brighton Department of Public Safety
> 
> We have received several reports of a suspicious object in the sky over NB. We did some checking and identified it as the Sun and determined it was last seen over 6 months ago. Based on our research it is supposed to bring warmth this time of the year....enjoy the day and watch out for kids playing! Happy Easter!


Ha! Got me all curious.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1802982 said:


> A voice mail. "Can you please do my clean up before family gets here at noon". What do some people think?


Wtf... Happy Easter boys!


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Minnetonka police report. large bloated white whale appears in shallow pond near the shores of Lake Minnetonka police are investigating


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1802986 said:


> Wtf... Happy Easter boys!


I've come to expect calls at all times evert holiday.

I'm out. Happy Easter to everyone


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;1802982 said:


> A voice mail. "Can you please do my clean up before family gets here at noon". What do some people think?


Your area must be way ahead of us. There's no chance anyone would think you could do cleanups yet.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1802990 said:


> Your area must be way ahead of us. There's no chance anyone would think you could do cleanups yet.


I would imagaine it is... even my yard is 100% snow free as of this morning... Tuesday morning cleanups? Maybe?


----------



## PremierL&L

cbservicesllc;1802991 said:


> I would imagaine it is... even my yard is 100% snow free as of this morning... Tuesday morning cleanups? Maybe?


We're all set to roll on some south side accounts tomorrow.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1802946 said:


> Geez I wish I was 21 again, out with my cousin who is 21 and his girl friends are gorgeous. U may get it trouble


Haha good times. Where did you guys go?


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1802993 said:


> Haha good times. Where did you guys go?


Just around inver grove no where special.


----------



## andersman02

PremierL&L;1802992 said:


> We're all set to roll on some south side accounts tomorrow.


Same here bloomington first then burnsville. Once the guys are trained well start commercials.

This may be the year I get to stop doing cleanups =)


----------



## andersman02

Hey who has a lot of apartment plowing experience? A couple complexs we take care of in summer wants numbers for next year.


----------



## djagusch

andersman02;1802997 said:


> Hey who has a lot of apartment plowing experience? A couple complexs we take care of in summer wants numbers for next year.


Pm or text lwnmwrmn. He has some and can explain the bus that comes along with them.


----------



## qualitycut

andersman02;1802997 said:


> Hey who has a lot of apartment plowing experience? A couple complexs we take care of in summer wants numbers for next year.


I like doing apartmrnts as well as hotels, for me anyway I run through them quick and then the next day I have a set time we make at the beginning of the season works out nice because I am in and out during a snowfall


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;1802990 said:


> Your area must be way ahead of us. There's no chance anyone would think you could do cleanups yet.


Wintergreen from Rochester has been clean ups for over a week. I could have a done a few earlier. Did 3 yesterday


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hoping for cleanups tomorrow but walking around my parents house in Chanhassen, still pretty wet here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm thinking the pre-em on the none clean up accounts for sure.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1802999 said:


> I like doing apartmrnts as well as hotels, for me anyway I run through them quick and then the next day I have a set time we make at the beginning of the season works out nice because I am in and out during a snowfall


This, except my apartments have to post for 24 hours to move cars.

I have a pretty decent route of them now, so they all know about when they will get the curb to curb the next day or two.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Do any of you race at all?? I'm looking at getting a figure 8 car this year.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1803008 said:


> Hoping for cleanups tomorrow but walking around my parents house in Chanhassen, still pretty wet here.


Its plenty wet down here and we didn't get any snow from last week. The good yards go good. The junk ones are wet. I had dust yesterday. I was covered in it too


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1803012 said:


> Its plenty wet down here and we didn't get any snow from last week. The good yards go good. The junk ones are wet. I had dust yesterday. I was covered in it too


I can believe that.

See if we get rain today and go from there.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1803010 said:


> This, except my apartments have to post for 24 hours to move cars.
> 
> I have a pretty decent route of them now, so they all know about when they will get the curb to curb the next day or two.


I had a few I did. Damn people wouldn't move thier crap or if was broken. Then they wanted us to shovel or blow in between the vehicles. I said the hell with that. I just stopped taking them on. Probably different in the metro as there's a bunch to choose from. And here they don't want to pay for squat. And it was 90 days out. So I invoiced a month after service it was 120 days before I was paid for the first service. Rather work at Walmart or McDonalds for 8 an hour than work for those places again. I even told them that unless they changes policies


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1803013 said:


> I can believe that.
> 
> See if we get rain today and go from there.


Yup that's what I'm doing to. Hope we can with all the dang rain days coming. Wed, thurs , and Fri and Mon and Tues next week too


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1803011 said:


> Do any of you race at all?? I'm looking at getting a figure 8 car this year.


I've got a buddy that races figure 8. I can see if he minds talking with ya.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1803014 said:


> I had a few I did. Damn people wouldn't move thier crap or if was broken. Then they wanted us to shovel or blow in between the vehicles. I said the hell with that. I just stopped taking them on. Probably different in the metro as there's a bunch to choose from. And here they don't want to pay for squat. And it was 90 days out. So I invoiced a month after service it was 120 days before I was paid for the first service. Rather work at Walmart or McDonalds for 8 an hour than work for those places again. I even told them that unless they changes policies


Like any property, you need to have your limits set. If not, you leave yourself open for these issues.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1803016 said:


> Yup that's what I'm doing to. Hope we can with all the dang rain days coming. Wed, thurs , and Fri and Mon and Tues next week too


I guess I will spread pre-em in the rain if I have too. As long as its a light rain and not a downpour!


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1803032 said:


> I guess I will spread pre-em in the rain if I have too. As long as its a light rain and not a downpour!


That's my plan for later this week.


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1803036 said:


> That's my plan for later this week.


What else can a guy do...


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1803045 said:


> What else can a guy do...


Let the weeds grow!......Like my next door neighbor does. 

It looks like the rain is from about noon Wed to Thursday Early. That's not too bad.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We are ALMOST snow free already. Piles are left, but I think by Tuesday those are gone.

At Hinckley tonight with my boys swimming, then heading up to Gooseberry Falls in the morning to check it out with snowmelt running instead of at the end of summer when you can walk across them.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1803047 said:


> Let the weeds grow!......Like my next door neighbor does. .


Haha.

No thanks!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1803029 said:


> Like any property, you need to have your limits set. If not, you leave yourself open for these issues.


I had everything set in stone. Then they wanted this and that changed or done. Extras was to be charged hourly when we had time like in between broken cars. They complained when the bill was high. Showed her the contract and texts she sent and still was in denial. Others were pretty similar. One place I bid on wanted it done for $20 a snow event. Someone as far as I know is doing it with salt for $18. This was a few seasons ago. Same guy does. Looks like same bs with all the apartments we have down here. I think they are all cheapskates.


----------



## TKLAWN

Wow, stuff really "greened up" today. We're not going to have much of a window.


We're screwed!


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1803058 said:


> Wow, stuff really "greened up" today. We're not going to have much of a window.
> 
> We're screwed!


Yea it did.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1803058 said:


> Wow, stuff really "greened up" today. We're not going to have much of a window.
> 
> We're screwed!


Agreed........


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1803059 said:


> Yea it did.


I was going to grab a ground temp when I got home but I forgot.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1803063 said:


> I was going to grab a ground temp when I got home but I forgot.


Dept of Ag says 42deg, down from 47deg last week.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1803065 said:


> Dept of Ag says 42deg, down from 47deg last week.


That seems odd...


----------



## BossPlow614

Courtesy of Green Cast's soil temp map, we're at 55-60 degrees.


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1803069 said:


> Courtesy of Green Cast's soil temp map, we're at 55-60 degrees.


Uh oh.........


----------



## TKLAWN

http://gis.mda.state.mn.us/csgsoil/


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1803069 said:


> Courtesy of Green Cast's soil temp map, we're at 55-60 degrees.


That map is always 10-15 degrees too warm.

Who remembers what page it was when I posted the link from NWS?


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1803072 said:


> http://gis.mda.state.mn.us/csgsoil/


Sounds more likely than green cast.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1803074 said:


> That map is always 10-15 degrees too warm.
> 
> Who remembers what page it was when I posted the link from NWS?


And the map is very broad like a Novak travel impact map.
Personally I'll go with the MDA.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1803076 said:


> And the map is very broad like a Novak travel impact map.
> Personally I'll go with the MDA.


Its not ovals though!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1803074 said:


> That map is always 10-15 degrees too warm.
> 
> Who remembers what page it was when I posted the link from NWS?


Agreed.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

My yard is dry enough, I guess I start tomorrow.....


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1803079 said:


> My yard is dry enough, I guess I start tomorrow.....


Until it rains tonight or tomorrow morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1803079 said:


> My yard is dry enough, I guess I start tomorrow.....


I'm hoping by Wednesday we can do our mulch jobs. Knock those out by the weekend.

Get equipment up and running, do some small banks on Sunday where we make too much of a mess when they are open and hit the ground running a week from tomorrow.

Typical start time, last week of April.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1803080 said:


> Until it rains tonight or tomorrow morning.


Is it still supposed to?


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1803081 said:


> I'm hoping by Wednesday we can do our mulch jobs. Knock those out by the weekend.
> 
> Get equipment up and running, do some small banks on Sunday where we make too much of a mess when they are open and hit the ground running a week from tomorrow.
> 
> Typical start time, last week of April.


I'm not so worried about clean ups in general, more about pre em.


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1803083 said:


> Is it still supposed to?


It's not until Wednesday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1803083 said:


> Is it still supposed to?


Mine just says cloudy for tonight, windy tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1803085 said:


> It's not until Wednesday.


Same as mine then.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Found it.... Too bad they haven't updated since the post.

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/news/display_cmsstory.php?wfo=mpx&storyid=101701&source=0


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hahahahah. 

I have a chance of rain and snow too!


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1803085 said:


> It's not until Wednesday.


They said rain on the news, look at the radar


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1803092 said:


> They said rain on the news, look at the radar


I heard that this morning too but I thought it was supposed to be this afternoon.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1803084 said:


> I'm not so worried about clean ups in general, more about pre em.


People freak out too much about being late. Best advise I ever got was to get ready to start, then when you head out, start the truck up, turn it off, then go back inside for 3 days.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1803094 said:


> People freak out too much about being late. Best advise I ever got was to get ready to start, then when you head out, start the truck up, turn it off, then go back inside for 3 days.


I think I will stick to the way I've always done it, hasn't failed me yet.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Seems odd. 21:00, windows open, and 74° in the house. 

A welcome odd!


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1803069 said:


> Courtesy of Green Cast's soil temp map, we're at 55-60 degrees.


When you zoom in from about Owatonna to Lwnmwrman they have at 50-55... the closest Dept of Ag in Henderson is at 44 degrees... I'll take Snowguy's measurement I guess!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dahl says showers around the morning commute.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1803099 said:


> When you zoom in from about Owatonna to Lwnmwrman they have at 50-55... the closest Dept of Ag in Henderson is at 44 degrees... I'll take Snowguy's measurement I guess!


I will get another one for you tomorrow morning.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1803074 said:


> That map is always 10-15 degrees too warm.
> 
> Who remembers what page it was when I posted the link from NWS?


Thought I bookmarked it... but no luck... I remember looking around and trying to see if it was something they actually updated, but it didn't look like it...


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1803098 said:


> Seems odd. 21:00, windows open, and 74° in the house.
> 
> A welcome odd!


It was to nice today. All my nieces and nephews wouldn't let me off the trampoline. I'm beyond wore out now


----------



## BossPlow614

Found this on lawnsite.

Great reason to why no one within my company will ever "pull weeds". Glyphosate chemicals ftw.

http://www.clickondetroit.com/news/Michiganders-warned-of-dangerous-hogweed/14862730


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1803104 said:


> It was to nice today. All my nieces and nephews wouldn't let me off the trampoline. I'm beyond wore out now


Perfect day!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1803098 said:


> Seems odd. 21:00, windows open, and 74° in the house.
> 
> A welcome odd!


Same here!!

By the way... what's everyone's preference for strapping mowers down... I'd like to just make it faster... seems like it takes forever doing 4 straps on every mower, but I want to make sure things are secured...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1803108 said:


> Same here!!
> 
> By the way... what's everyone's preference for strapping mowers down... I'd like to just make it faster... seems like it takes forever doing 4 straps on every mower, but I want to make sure things are secured...


Fastraps.....


----------



## Drakeslayer

Polarismalibu;1803104 said:


> It was to nice today. All my nieces and nephews wouldn't let me off the trampoline. I'm beyond wore out now


Any update on your buddy with cougar?xysport


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1803106 said:


> Found this on lawnsite.
> 
> Great reason to why no one within my company will ever "pull weeds". Glyphosate chemicals ftw.
> 
> http://www.clickondetroit.com/news/Michiganders-warned-of-dangerous-hogweed/14862730


Yeah... I'm good over here...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1803108 said:


> Same here!!
> 
> By the way... what's everyone's preference for strapping mowers down... I'd like to just make it faster... seems like it takes forever doing 4 straps on every mower, but I want to make sure things are secured...


I use a gunwale type tie down. Its a boat strap


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1803109 said:


> Fastraps.....


Yeah I've heard good things... any local vendors? 2 on each mower work? I've also heard some guys say if they get run over they break easy... I wouldn't worry about me so much as the help...

Only other thing is if the location or orientation on the trailer of the mower changes Spring/Fall vs Summer with baggers/dethatchers and such...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;1803110 said:


> Any update on your buddy with cougar?xysport


He went back over to her house last night I guess


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1803114 said:


> Yeah I've heard good things... any local vendors? 2 on each mower work? I've also heard some guys say if they get run over they break easy... I wouldn't worry about me so much as the help...
> 
> Only other thing is if the location or orientation on the trailer of the mower changes Spring/Fall vs Summer with baggers/dethatchers and such...


The straps I use look similar to these but don't hook around the wheels.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1803114 said:


> Yeah I've heard good things... any local vendors? 2 on each mower work? I've also heard some guys say if they get run over they break easy... I wouldn't worry about me so much as the help...
> 
> Only other thing is if the location or orientation on the trailer of the mower changes Spring/Fall vs Summer with baggers/dethatchers and such...


Never had a real big problem with them breaking, I will say they used to be a better quality then today.

Clean up time is an issue.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1803108 said:


> Same here!!
> 
> By the way... what's everyone's preference for strapping mowers down... I'd like to just make it faster... seems like it takes forever doing 4 straps on every mower, but I want to make sure things are secured...


Enclosed trailer.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1803120 said:


> Enclosed trailer.


CMVI always want to get inside.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1803120 said:


> Enclosed trailer.


Maybe if I plowed for Lwnmwrman... :waving: Thumbs Up


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1803120 said:


> Enclosed trailer.


Enclosed trailer with a pro locker. Quick and easy


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;1803121 said:


> CMVI always want to get inside.


I thought they can't ask to open it??


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Drakeslayer;1803121 said:


> CMVI always want to get inside.


Locks. When I was pulled over for inspection he peaked in saw my gas cans secured not to their standards. Never said anything or made a note on the report. He did say I was under the legal limit of hazardous materials and flammable materials.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;1803121 said:


> CMVI always want to get inside.


Never had them ask to look inside. Even if they did, the load is secure, it's inside a trailer.

Been running enclosed trailers since 1995.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1803124 said:


> I thought they can't ask to open it??


In don't think they can. As posted above he really didn't make a big deal. I had to get a clip for the break away


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1803127 said:


> Never had them ask to look inside. Even if they did, the load is secure, it's inside a trailer.


I did hear one of them at green expo telling a guy when theyhad a booth there that even though its enclosed they still need to be secured because the tin is weak on enclosed trailers that they could just fly out upon a colission. He was a big dude and looked like a *****


----------



## Greenery

Last time I went through a roundup I asked if they wanted to check inside and they had no interest in checking things out.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1803127 said:


> Never had them ask to look inside. Even if they did, the load is secure, it's inside a trailer.
> 
> Been running enclosed trailers since 1995.


The little man driving a maroon CVI Tahoe in the west metro told me that it's a $700 fine next time the gas can is not secure. This was last year.


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1803124 said:


> I thought they can't ask to open it??


They are allowed in everything even sealed and secured trailers.


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;1803131 said:


> The little man driving a maroon CVI Tahoe in the west metro told me that it's a $700 fine next time the gas can is not secure. This was last year.


The guy in the expedition is nicer.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1803129 said:


> I did hear one of them at green expo telling a guy when theyhad a booth there that even though its enclosed they still need to be secured because the tin is weak on enclosed trailers that they could just fly out upon a colission. He was a big dude and looked like a *****


I've heard that before. I've always said I would go to court over a ticket if they charged me. If there was enough force that a mower goes through the side of my trailer, with wall posts every 16" on center, a couple of straps ain't gonna do crap.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I've had the CVI at my house to answer questions. They are actually decent guys when they have time to talk.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1803135 said:


> I've heard that before. I've always said I would go to court over a ticket if they charged me. If there was enough force that a mower goes through the side of my trailer, with wall posts every 16" on center, a couple of straps ain't gonna do crap.


That's my thought as well. Would take a lot of force.I also like the enclosed form other reasons too. Like not having to find a gas station after each bigger property or in the middle of a job.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

:d,...................


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1803138 said:


> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?st...016&ref=m_notif&notif_t=like&actorid=80700671


"The page you have requested was not found."


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1803138 said:


> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?st...016&ref=m_notif&notif_t=like&actorid=80700671


Nothing's there


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Really??? Works on mine.... Never mind then.

Let's just say you can take the new Samsung S5 and do a video selfie belly flop into a pool with them.

Even when I click on the links in your guys' post it works for me.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1803141 said:


> Really??? Works on mine.... Never mind then.
> 
> Let's just say you can take the new Samsung S5 and do a video selfie belly flop into a pool with them.
> 
> Even when I click on the links in your guys' post it works for me.


My iPhone can do that to... I might not not be able yo watch it after though


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

View My Video

Your iPhone can go under water without a case and give you feathered 70's hair?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1803136 said:


> I've had the CVI at my house to answer questions. They are actually decent guys when they have time to talk.


They are decent when you catch them outside of a stop and have a willingness to learn and do things the right way... I always love going to a seminar where the one jackwagon goes on a rampage about "one time i got stopped for this" and "I was told this but then got stopped and fined for that"


----------



## Polarismalibu

Had no clue it was going to storm tonight... I guess I can't leave the windows open anymore. That rumble of thunder that woke me up shook the entire house


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1803143 said:


> View My Video
> 
> Your iPhone can go under water without a case and give you feathered 70's hair?


That link won't work ether


----------



## jimslawnsnow

So much for starting clean ups today. Maybe this afternoon if we can get some sun


----------



## SnowGuy73

59° cloudy calm.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1803148 said:


> So much for starting clean ups today. Maybe this afternoon if we can get some sun


Agreed, NWS said nothing of rain, Dahl said a few showers for the morning commute..

Clowns!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Kelsey isn't lookking to shabby this morning.


----------



## Green Grass

53 thunder and lighting.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Partly cloudy in Hinckley. Looks like a perfect day for a drive up to gooseberry.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1803160 said:


> 53 thunder and lighting.


I really need to get my rain gauge out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

According to NWS, I got about .50-.60" rain last night.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1803163 said:


> I really need to get my rain gauge out.


Poured out for about 30 minutes


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1803166 said:


> Poured out for about 30 minutes


Same here, I don't know what time it was. Some nice lightening too!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1803154 said:


> Agreed, NWS said nothing of rain, Dahl said a few showers for the morning commute..
> 
> Clowns!


The future cast at 530 showed rain for me around 8-9 today. NWS showed rain done by 6 for me. Up to a half inch more with thunder storms. I think we got over an inch. Maybe 2


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sprinkling here again..


----------



## SnowGuy73

At this rate I don't even know if I will be able to get out tomorrow for clean ups, or this week.

Marler this morning showed rain Wednesday - Friday morning..


----------



## jimslawnsnow

nws shows a lot of precip for Wednesday and Wednesday night


----------



## PremierL&L

What a terrible day to try and get spring started, guess I will worry about pre-gaming for the wild tonight!


----------



## SnoFarmer

Lutsen Mn is reporting 13feet of snow for this winter.
Reports are there staying open (limited lifts operating) until may


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1803143 said:


> View My Video
> 
> Your iPhone can go under water without a case and give you feathered 70's hair?


Its upside down!


----------



## andersman02

All techs are out and about. Ill be bringing in a couple guys to somewhat train springcleanups.....

We might try my parents house and a few neighbors. I think we might be the minority if we are out for spring cleanups though. Most likely we wont 

how many weeks people usually run SCU for? were hoping to get done by may 3rd


----------



## SnowGuy73

PremierL&L;1803180 said:


> What a terrible day to try and get spring started, guess I will worry about pre-gaming for the wild tonight!


That's the spirit!


----------



## SnowGuy73

andersman02;1803186 said:


> All techs are out and about. Ill be bringing in a couple guys to somewhat train springcleanups.....
> 
> We might try my parents house and a few neighbors. I think we might be the minority if we are out for spring cleanups though. Most likely we wont
> 
> how many weeks people usually run SCU for? were hoping to get done by may 3rd


I have about a week of sun up to sun down for all my dethatch and clean ups.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://climate.umn.edu/doc/observatory.htm

NWS sent this over.

Sod plot soil temps from the U by the hour.

Looks like 50 degrees @ 5 cm.


----------



## Ranger620

Ok lawn guys I know its been asked before but I don't want to dig. A little different than lawns but I want to overseed my horse pastures. About when can I do it. Going to go get seed and fertilizer soon just don't want to miss my window


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1803183 said:


> Its upside down!


You got it to work?


----------



## Camden

PremierL&L;1803180 said:


> What a terrible day to try and get spring started, guess I will worry about pre-gaming for the wild tonight!


Is there still interest in meeting up in between periods? Polaris is going to be in section 113, I'll be in 115 and Quality is going to be in 124. I took a quick look at the seating chart and it looks like section 118 would be a good place to meet up.

What do you guys think? Outside section 118 after the 1st period? I'll have on a Cubs hat, blue jeans and I'll have a beer in my hand.


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;1803192 said:


> Ok lawn guys I know its been asked before but I don't want to dig. A little different than lawns but I want to overseed my horse pastures. About when can I do it. Going to go get seed and fertilizer soon just don't want to miss my window


Same rule of thumb applies to seeding as it does to fert apps. When you see lilacs blooming go ahead and throw down your seed. Seed/soil contact is your #1 goal, don't just let the seeds sit on top of the ground. They'll dry out and you won't get any germination.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Clouds are trying to break here.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1803194 said:


> Is there still interest in meeting up in between periods? Polaris is going to be in section 113, I'll be in 115 and Quality is going to be in 124. I took a quick look at the seating chart and it looks like section 118 would be a good place to meet up.
> 
> What do you guys think? Outside section 118 after the 1st period? I'll have on a Cubs hat, blue jeans and I'll have a beer in my hand.


Sounds like a good plan to me. There is a pre game party going on there starting at 4 $3 beer, music and giveaways. We are going to try to be there for that I think


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;1803195 said:


> Same rule of thumb applies to seeding as it does to fert apps. When you see lilacs blooming go ahead and throw down your seed. Seed/soil contact is your #1 goal, don't just let the seeds sit on top of the ground. They'll dry out and you won't get any germination.


Gonna use an overseeder so not just laying it on top. Either gonna buy one or rent one. I don't have any lilacs so I will have to do some driving around


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;1803197 said:


> Sounds like a good plan to me. There is a pre game party going on there starting at 4 $3 beer, music and giveaways. We are going to try to be there for that I think


I'm leaving LF at noon so I'll be in St. Paul pretty early. I have a few stops to make along the way but if all goes well I'll be there between 4-5.


----------



## PremierL&L

I will be in Club 4 would be able to get down for a meet.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Lots of guys doing clean ups between Burnsville and Chaska.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1803191 said:


> http://climate.umn.edu/doc/observatory.htm
> 
> NWS sent this over.
> 
> Sod plot soil temps from the U by the hour.
> 
> Looks like 50 degrees @ 5 cm.


Awesome link!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1803194 said:


> Is there still interest in meeting up in between periods? Polaris is going to be in section 113, I'll be in 115 and Quality is going to be in 124. I took a quick look at the seating chart and it looks like section 118 would be a good place to meet up.
> 
> What do you guys think? Outside section 118 after the 1st period? I'll have on a Cubs hat, blue jeans and I'll have a beer in my hand.


You guys suck!  J/K... love you! Anyone got a spare ticket???


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1803203 said:


> Lots of guys doing clean ups between Burnsville and Chaska.


Is it going okay for them?


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1803207 said:


> Is it going okay for them?


No clue. Just seen guys activity doing clean ups as I'm driving.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1803213 said:


> No clue. Just seen guys activity doing clean ups as I'm driving.


Still pretty wet here, have not seen anyone out yet


----------



## qualitycut

Grass is sure green though


----------



## Polarismalibu

There's a bunch of people out doing clean ups in Rogers


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Made it this far. Kinda wanted to hit Canada, but it IS a school night. Woulda been too late for my boys.


----------



## ryde307

We have a couple guys doing clean ups today.

Someone on here wants to buy this I bet. Comes with a 9'2" Boss V plow and 2 year old Swenson salter. $35,000


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1803222 said:


> We have a couple guys doing clean ups today.
> 
> Someone on here wants to buy this I bet. Comes with a 9'2" Boss V plow and 2 year old Swenson salter. $35,000


Drop the first "3" off of the price and I'd make an offer on it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

ryde307;1803222 said:


> We have a couple guys doing clean ups today.
> 
> Someone on here wants to buy this I bet. Comes with a 9'2" Boss V plow and 2 year old Swenson salter. $35,000


I was just looking at that on Craigslist last night


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1803218 said:


> Made it this far. Kinda wanted to hit Canada, but it IS a school night. Woulda been too late for my boys.


That's as far as I ever made it this winter. I was always between there and silver bay


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1803214 said:


> Still pretty wet here, have not seen anyone out yet


Wet here too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm starting clean ups tomorrow, to hell with it!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We will work on winter equipment tomorrow. Spring equipment Wednesday, start with the farthest south stuff Thursday (hopefully it's raining).


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1803228 said:


> I'm starting clean ups tomorrow, to hell with it!


I wish tomorrow was crappy and rest of the week was nice, I think I'm going to have a hangover


----------



## PremierL&L

We tried one property in Waconia which is usually always dry not bad but still soft enough we called it a day and we try again tomorrow, off to the X! Go Wild!


----------



## ryde307

Polarismalibu;1803224 said:


> I was just looking at that on Craigslist last night


Come to Hopkins and look at it and let's make a deal.


----------



## Camden

PremierL&L;1803232 said:


> We tried one property in Waconia which is usually always dry not bad but still soft enough we called it a day and we try again tomorrow, off to the X! Go Wild!


Just drove through St Paul, wife needed to go to Hobby Lobby in Woodbury. Once we're done here we'll head back to the X.


----------



## Ranger620

ryde307;1803222 said:


> We have a couple guys doing clean ups today.
> 
> Someone on here wants to buy this I bet. Comes with a 9'2" Boss V plow and 2 year old Swenson salter. $35,000


Would love to buy it but unless your financing it for me I'm out. I need another one been looking at dump trailers all day. Thinking of buying a 14' sure-trac


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ice bar!!


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Did 3 clean ups today. The ones that I thought would be wet are dry and the
dry ones were wet. Lots of blower action a couple handled the de-thatching
pretty well. Full day tomorrow. Takes me about 2 weeks for full round of clean ups.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Damn it, I really was hoping tomorrow. Maybe not.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1803244 said:


> Damn it, I really was hoping tomorrow. Maybe not.


Why not? ..


----------



## Camden

I'm outside section 114 eating/drinking.... stop by


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;1803246 said:


> I'm outside section 114 eating/drinking.... stop by


I would but quality's gf must have shaped up I didn't get a call


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;1803248 said:


> I would but quality's gf must have shaped up I didn't get a call


She wasn't with him when he stopped by just now. He was with Polaris.


----------



## BossPlow614

For those of y'all who didn't do clean ups/mulch/fert/landscape installs/etc., you missed an awesome day of production minus the wind in the afternoon.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1803248 said:


> I would but quality's gf must have shaped up I didn't get a call


She actually didn't but I didn't need her more pissed than she is


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1803251 said:


> For those of y'all who didn't do clean ups/mulch/fert/landscape installs/etc., you missed an awesome day of production minus the wind in the afternoon.


There will be 185 more.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Anyone got a read on EP, Edina, SLP? My North properties are still too wet...


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1803251 said:


> For those of y'all who didn't do clean ups/mulch/fert/landscape installs/etc., you missed an awesome day of production minus the wind in the afternoon.


Drinking beer is productive ask Camden and Polaris


----------



## MNPLOWCO

cbservicesllc;1803254 said:


> Anyone got a read on EP, Edina, SLP? My North properties are still too wet...


EP and Slp...a bit soft but you can work on them. Only found 1 icy spot under a leaf dump Slp. On the lake (Mtka) the wind is cool but the grounds are dry.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1803252 said:


> She actually didn't but I didn't need her more pissed than she is


Dont blame ya there


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1803258 said:


> Drinking beer is productive ask Camden and Polaris


Heck yeah!!


----------



## qualitycut

Snow why no clean ups tomorrow? Kod or rain?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1803245 said:


> Why not? ..


Everyone is saying too wet!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1803262 said:


> Snow why no clean ups tomorrow? Kod or rain?


I might be game for kod if no workie.


----------



## BossPlow614

Is anyone else feeling confident that we're done with snow & ice and is sending out April invoices?


----------



## Ranger620

Wild seem to be dominating. Looks a lot like game 1. Hope the results are different though


----------



## Ranger620

BossPlow614;1803266 said:


> Is anyone else feeling confident that we're done with snow & ice and is sending out April invoices?


I'd say were done but I'm holding off till Monday just in case


----------



## Polarismalibu

I'm not going to have a voice tomorrow after this game


----------



## Polarismalibu

22 to 6 shots on goal wild


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1803264 said:


> I might be game for kod if no workie.


Why no work though?


----------



## cbservicesllc

MNPLOWCO;1803259 said:


> EP and Slp...a bit soft but you can work on them. Only found 1 icy spot under a leaf dump Slp. On the lake (Mtka) the wind is cool but the grounds are dry.


Thanks MNPLOWCO... I might try and get a couple done tomorrow...


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1803263 said:


> Everyone is saying too wet!


Who's everyone? I say Kod for a meeting


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1803274 said:


> Who's everyone? I say Kod for a meeting


I'm down for a beer somewhere


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1803269 said:


> I'm not going to have a voice tomorrow after this game


Im not even at the game and im not gonna have a voice.


----------



## Camden

This is the type of game the Wild find a way to lose.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1803276 said:


> I'm down for a beer somewhere


Kod beer and naked woman. Im going against mjdubs advice and not working tomorrow. Nice thing about not doing much lawn


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1803278 said:


> This is the type of game the Wild find a way to lose.


Yeah they still have a chance!!'


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1803279 said:


> Kod beer and naked woman. Im going against mjdubs advice and not working tomorrow. Nice thing about not doing much lawn


 Down let's go!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1803277 said:


> Im not even at the game and im not gonna have a voice.


Should have been here!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Anyone use this one for spring germination? Looks like we're still "early"... for now...

http://www.gddtracker.net/?model=7&offset=0&zip=55369


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1803282 said:


> Should have been here!!!!


The place has to be going nuts. Lets keep this up in the 3rd


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1803284 said:


> The place has to be going nuts. Lets keep this up in the 3rd


I sense a goal coming off of this face off. 

Edit: guess not.


----------



## TKLAWN

They have to score soon they're getting awesome pressure, too bad Varlarmov is standing on his head.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1803284 said:


> The place has to be going nuts. Lets keep this up in the 3rd


It Deffinelty is as a insane atmosphere here that's for sure


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1803289 said:


> They have to score soon they're getting awesome pressure, too bad Varlarmov is standing on his head.


I'm so sick of hearing them say Varlomov. :crying:


----------



## SSS Inc.

His rebounds are almost too big for us.


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1803291 said:


> I'm so sick of hearing them say Varlomov. :crying:


Yeah Lapanta is really tough to listen to. Hope he's not back next year.


----------



## qualitycut

The homeless drummers bucket full of cash just blew across the street and all the poeple from the soup kitchen came running. There was like 70 1 dollar bills flying through the air.


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1803293 said:


> Yeah Lapanta is really tough to listen to. Hope he's not back next year.


I agree, it makes it tough.

Power play. If it wasn't for the goalie we would be up like 8-0.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1803294 said:


> The homeless drummers bucket full of cash just blew across the street and all the poeple from the soup kitchen came running. There was like 70 1 dollar bills flying through the air.


You're outside?????


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1803294 said:


> The homeless drummers bucket full of cash just blew across the street and all the poeple from the soup kitchen came running. There was like 70 1 dollar bills flying through the air.


I must me missing something lol


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1803294 said:


> The homeless drummers bucket full of cash just blew across the street and all the poeple from the soup kitchen came running. There was like 70 1 dollar bills flying through the air.


Where do you think he is headed after the game??


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1803296 said:


> You're outside?????


Was between periods


----------



## Greenery

Damn you guys are lucky to be there. Im listening on the radio and it sounds pretty intense there.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1803299 said:


> Was between periods


I was hoping you didn't step out now.  I know that soup kitchen and I bet they came running.


----------



## Greenery

Plows are officially washed and stored.


----------



## Greenery

Cbs- I was in EP today walking some lawns. Some were ready others with shade were pretty wet still.

I probably saw five crews running equipment on turf.


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1803266 said:


> Is anyone else feeling confident that we're done with snow & ice and is sending out April invoices?


I sent out invoices at the end of the month no matter what the billed service is.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1803305 said:


> I sent out invoices at the end of the month no matter what the billed service is.


We do the same.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1803305 said:


> I sent out invoices at the end of the month no matter what the billed service is.


Same. Most we plow for we work for in the summer.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1803304 said:


> Cbs- I was in EP today walking some lawns. Some were ready others with shade were pretty wet still.
> 
> I probably saw five crews running equipment on turf.


I'm going to go through my list and see what makes the most sense for tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1803307 said:


> Same . Most are year round customers anyway.


Yup, and a bunch of them that got plowed earlier this month will get a treatment or a clean up yet this month too, so why send two invoices...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dahl's future cast now shows hardly anything on Friday....


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1803310 said:


> Dahl's future cast now shows hardly anything on Friday....


Friday looks dry to me. In fact, everything after about noon on Thursday looks good.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1803311 said:


> Friday looks dry to me. In fact, everything after about noon on Thursday looks good.


Ya, and before about 15:00 Wednesday.


----------



## Ranger620

Free hockey again. We better come out on top this time.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1803313 said:


> Free hockey again. We better come out on top this time.


I hope so. I'll sleep much better if we do.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goalllllllll!!!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hell yeah wild!!!!


----------



## Ranger620

Bring on Thursday


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ranger620;1803318 said:


> Bring on Thursday


Don't feel like working yet?

Or hockey?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's odd they haven't had the typical, yearly spots on the news with the "experts" saying it's too early to do yard work.

Instead they are all talking about getting yards done.


----------



## Camden

I'm stuck in traffic so bad that I haven't moved 5' in the last 10 minutes. Totally worth it though.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Another windy day Wednesday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

"Big time rains Thursday". Says Ian.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1803321 said:


> I'm stuck in traffic so bad that I haven't moved 5' in the last 10 minutes. Totally worth it though.


Should have came to the bar


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1803319 said:


> Don't feel like working yet?
> 
> Or hockey?


I dont feel like working


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1803321 said:


> I'm stuck in traffic so bad that I haven't moved 5' in the last 10 minutes. Totally worth it though.


Hopefully your wife is so happy she went to hobby lobby that she volunteered to drive. My wife is very crafty so I know all about that store.


----------



## Ranger620

SnowGuy73;1803319 said:


> Don't feel like working yet?
> 
> Or hockey?


Doesn't really matter. I don't have any work so both work but I was going for hockey


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1803325 said:


> I dont feel like working


Same here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ranger620;1803327 said:


> Doesn't really matter. I don't have any work so both work but I was going for hockey


Copy that.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1803326 said:


> Hopefully your wife is so happy she went to hobby lobby that she volunteered to drive. My wife is very crafty so I know all about that store.


She saw a Michael's on the way out so we stopped there too.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Camden;1803334 said:


> She saw a Michael's on the way out so we stopped there too.


Just glad you got out of the parking ramp!


----------



## banonea

Greenery;1803303 said:


> Plows are officially washed and stored.


same here, now it will snow for sure........Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sat down to get caught up on bids and follow ups, going to draw the line in the sand.

Decided I'll do it tomorrow.

Got 2 drivers coming over tomorrow. 

Sprung a hydraulic leak in the tractor at the end of the last storm, gotta replace a bumper, a broken mirror.

Then get the forks on the tractor, put the plows away, get the mowers out and do oil changes, etc.

Then watch it rain for 2 days.

I'll let those guys work on the equipment while I get the bids done.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sent my snowplowing invoice in for the extra money from the school.

Included a monthly summary and if anyone would like a link to the numbers, I said I can provide those as well.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1803341 said:


> Sent my snowplowing invoice in for the extra money from the school.
> 
> Included a monthly summary and if anyone would like a link to the numbers, I said I can provide those as well.


Well deserved!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I've always been told that Crabgrass won't germinate until 3 mornings at sunrise with a soil temp of 55 degrees.

This graph shows at 5 cm (2" roughly) at 49 degrees today at sunrise.

It's getting close, but by no means is anyone late.

Just another reason to use Dimension as well, with post emergence control up to the first tiller. Opens that window more.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1803324 said:


> Should have came to the bar


True that! Camden you going to go Thursday to the game?


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;1803335 said:


> Just glad you got out of the parking ramp!


You aren't kidding! We sat there and sat there and sat some more. Then in the blink of an eye everyone started moving and we were on our way. There had to have been an accident or something because it's never been that bad before.



Polarismalibu;1803344 said:


> True that! Camden you going to go Thursday to the game?


I'm undecided. My wife isn't a fan of the late start time so if I go I'll have to find someone else to bring with. She had a lot of fun tonight though and that's good since it was her first game ever.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1803343 said:


> I've always been told that Crabgrass won't germinate until 3 mornings at sunrise with a soil temp of 55 degrees.
> 
> This graph shows at 5 cm (2" roughly) at 49 degrees today at sunrise.
> 
> It's getting close, but by no means is anyone late.
> 
> Just another reason to use Dimension as well, with post emergence control up to the first tiller. Opens that window more.


I posted this earlier... not sure how accurate it is...
http://www.gddtracker.net/


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1803343 said:


> I've always been told that Crabgrass won't germinate until 3 mornings at sunrise with a soil temp of 55 degrees.
> 
> This graph shows at 5 cm (2" roughly) at 49 degrees today at sunrise.
> 
> It's getting close, but by no means is anyone late.
> 
> Just another reason to use Dimension as well, with post emergence control up to the first tiller. Opens that window more.


Pretty sure my neighbors crabgrass is growing


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1803346 said:


> I posted this earlier... not sure how accurate it is...
> http://www.gddtracker.net/


Maybe you me and quality should get our tickets together


----------



## SnowGuy73

40° overcast calm.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS now saying isolated showers and storms tomorrow and Thursday.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1803352 said:


> NWS now saying isolated showers and storms tomorrow and Thursday.


5 shows rain just after 8am tomorrow til afternoon then gone. NWS shows light rain around the same time then heavy later afternoon


----------



## SnoFarmer

31*
calm
clear

rain for thur ending fri


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Besides highs in the upper 40's all next week......

Just another reason I'm not in a huge huge hurry to get going....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oops... I'm sorry.

That one was at 16:1.

How about this at 7:1, like the last storm was.

Feel better????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Temps in the teens next Tuesday morning after the snow......


----------



## SnowGuy73

General clean ups your good, raking/dethatching too wet!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1803375 said:


> General clean ups your good, raking/dethatching too wet!


Yep still screwed.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1803375 said:


> General clean ups your good, raking/dethatching too wet!


Yea when my dogs are still coming in with mud on their feet its a little wet. I only have one clean up that doesn't need to be thatched so im hoping to get some in before the rain tomorrow


----------



## Greenery

Green Grass;1803390 said:


> Yep still screwed.


Did you get out and try to do some?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Telling ya....ain't no hurry.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Must be a new guy starting up in Blaine. Gonna hit it hog wild.

Just left Fleet Farm, he bought (19) 5 gallon gas cans.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1803393 said:


> Telling ya....ain't no hurry.


Exactly, I just hope it doesn't rain all week my lawn looks like its starting to grow, I hate doing clean ups and cutting the lawn at the same time


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1803394 said:


> Must be a new guy starting up in Blaine. Gonna hit it hog wild.
> 
> Just left Fleet Farm, he bought (19) 5 gallon gas cans.


Maybe Fleet still sells the good gas cans that have a vent in the back instead of the new style vacuum type.

If I'd come across 19 of those cans I'd buy them all too.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1803393 said:


> Telling ya....ain't no hurry.


Will you tell my customers that.

Trust me I'm on no hurry, my customers on the other hand its as if they think I've been sitting around all spring or something. Snows gone, lets go!


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1803397 said:


> Will you tell my customers that.
> 
> Trust me I'm on no hurry, my customers on the other hand its as if they think I've been sitting around all spring or something. Snows gone, lets go!


Haha I have a few that have been bugging me for two weeks, pretty much as soon as the snow pile melted.


----------



## Greenery

Also quit bidding lawn work so low you hosers. 

It seems that cutting a lawn is now at $20-$25 bucks.

I dont care how many lawns I have on your street I'm not matching those prices.


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1803399 said:


> Also quit bidding lawn work so low you hosers.
> 
> It seems that cutting a lawn is now at $20-$25 bucks.
> 
> I dont care how many lawns I have on your street I'm not matching those prices.


Your just seeing that now? Its been like that around here for a while. One guy will mow any size lawn from 25 for average city lot and 35 is the most I lost and acre lot to him for 30


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1803400 said:


> Your just seeing that now? Its been like that around here for a while. One guy will mow any size lawn from 25 for average city lot and 35 is the most I lost and acre lot to him for 30


Its not really new its just becoming more prevalent.

Its slowly becoming the new standard..

If it wasn't for all the extra work I get through mowing customers I would think about giving up the mowing part.


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1803401 said:


> Its not really new its just becoming more prevalent.
> 
> Its slowly becoming the new standard..
> 
> If it wasn't for all the extra work I get through mowing customers I would think about giving up the mowing part.


I pretty much have, I do a handful of commercial and town homes and a couple houses, maybe 7 hrs worth and the rest is landscape. Every year there are about 10 more companies that pop up.


----------



## ryde307

Ranger620;1803235 said:


> Would love to buy it but unless your financing it for me I'm out. I need another one been looking at dump trailers all day. Thinking of buying a 14' sure-trac


We could work something out.



Greenery;1803399 said:


> Also quit bidding lawn work so low you hosers.
> 
> It seems that cutting a lawn is now at $20-$25 bucks.
> 
> I dont care how many lawns I have on your street I'm not matching those prices.


Lots of low prices. We have lost almost every new place we bid this season to lower prices. Lost 1 large HOA to someone doing it for a slightly less price but offering to provide more services included. It was $1000 a month contract that we were already at a break even amount on. I don't think the new guy realizes what the property takes.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1803396 said:


> Maybe Fleet still sells the good gas cans that have a vent in the back instead of the new style vacuum type.
> 
> If I'd come across 19 of those cans I'd buy them all too.


Nope, non-vented.

Got the plows put away (as far away as they go).

'13 is back in the shop, supposedly the right wiring harness is in now.

'12 has a new passenger mirror, '13 has the bumper swapped out.

Tractor has the hydraulic leak fixed. The trampoline that the kids got for Christmas is put up in the back yard.

A hell of a deal was struck on 2 new Toro mowers, but I can't quite pull the trigger on them yet.

Anyone interested in an RTV with a 6'6" V-plow? I'd like $16,000 for it.

It has 300 hours on it. Just doesn't work too well for me.

It works well, just looking at different options.

We used it for plowing entire lots all last season. Did fine.


----------



## ryde307

Anyone need a jumping jack, 1550 plate compactor, or a 3050 plate compactor. Also have a new husqvarna bed edger with 2 blades. Used twice. Also have anew pavetech paver cart for sale.


----------



## ryde307

SSS your email I have does not work. I have a parking lot in Mound that needs to be ripped out and redone.


----------



## Polarismalibu

ryde307;1803415 said:


> Anyone need a jumping jack, 1550 plate compactor, or a 3050 plate compactor. Also have a new husqvarna bed edger with 2 blades. Used twice. Also have anew pavetech paver cart for sale.


How much for the plate compactors and cart


----------



## ryde307

wacker 1550 $800
wacker 3050 $2400
pavetech/probst paver cart $ 500


----------



## SnowGuy73

Well, can't do clean ups might as well spread!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Our soil temp at 3 pm in full sun was 41 degrees.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden,

Sent you a PM.


----------



## qualitycut

Dahl said 1 inch of rain tomorrow am through Thursday


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1803432 said:


> Dahl said 1 inch of rain tomorrow am through Thursday


Marler showed 1.3"..... Ugh!


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1803431 said:


> Camden,
> 
> Sent you a PM.


Got it, thanks!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1803366 said:


> Oops... I'm sorry.
> 
> That one was at 16:1.
> 
> How about this at 7:1, like the last storm was.
> 
> Feel better????


Saw that this AM... crazy...


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1803375 said:


> General clean ups your good, raking/dethatching too wet!


Did 3 today... general cleanups... south... I can see how dethatching might be bad... might try 2 tomorrow that are on my butt...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;1803399 said:


> Also quit bidding lawn work so low you hosers.
> 
> It seems that cutting a lawn is now at $20-$25 bucks.
> 
> I dont care how many lawns I have on your street I'm not matching those prices.


That's nuts... way I can't drop the gate for less than 30... and it better be small, open, and non-irrigated...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1803441 said:


> Did 3 today... general cleanups... south... I can see how dethatching might be bad... might try 2 tomorrow that are on my butt...


Well they are split on when the rains starting, some say tonight and some say lunch


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1803443 said:


> Well they are split on when the rains starting, some say tonight and some say lunch


I just heard mainly before 4 pm for tomorrow.


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1803444 said:


> I just heard mainly before 4 pm for tomorrow.


Yea then Thursday heavy rains I guess, depends who ya watch


----------



## Greenery

Well I just got my skid completely stuck in swamp mud.

Back end facing the swamp so no pushing myself out.

Back end sank and is bottomed out, front end is sitting high with one wheel in the air.

No access to get a truck back there to pull it out.

Any suggestions? Come along, winch?

There is a tree I could tie off of.


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1803447 said:


> Well I just got my skid completely stuck in swamp mud.
> 
> Back end facing the swamp so no pushing myself out.
> 
> Back end sank and is bottomed out, front end is sitting high with one wheel in the air.
> 
> No access to get a truck back there to pull it out.
> 
> Any suggestions? Come along, winch?
> 
> There is a tree I could tie off of.


Come along should work, have done it with a 350 before.


----------



## cbservicesllc

FINALLY... Belinda was on today saying soil temps are in the mid-40's and its too early...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1803441 said:


> Did 3 today... general cleanups... south... I can see how dethatching might be bad... might try 2 tomorrow that are on my butt...


Ya, I only got about 20 treatments done today...


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1803448 said:


> Come along should work, have done it with a 350 before.


Thats what I'm hoping. Off to TSC to see what they have.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1803449 said:


> FINALLY... Belinda was on today saying soil temps are in the mid-40's and its too early...


Like I posted earlier..... our soil temps are low 40's, during the day, let alone at sunrise.

You south side guys are probably warmer since you've missed out on April's snow.


----------



## Greenery

SnowGuy73;1803450 said:


> Ya, I only got about 20 treatments done today...


Thats a pretty decent day of production.

Granular only I assume, no spraying.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got an email response from the school on my invoice.....

"No problems, you guys definitely deserve it this year!!".


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1803455 said:


> Got an email response from the school on my invoice.....
> 
> "No problems, you guys definitely deserve it this year!!".


Well that's good!


----------



## Deershack

Greenery;1803447 said:


> Well I just got my skid completely stuck in swamp mud.
> 
> Back end facing the swamp so no pushing myself out.
> 
> Back end sank and is bottomed out, front end is sitting high with one wheel in the air.
> 
> No access to get a truck back there to pull it out.
> 
> Any suggestions? Come along, winch?
> 
> There is a tree I could tie off of.


go to HF and get one of their $50 winches and a snatch block, grab a battery and you should be set.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1803447 said:


> Well I just got my skid completely stuck in swamp mud.
> 
> Back end facing the swamp so no pushing myself out.
> 
> Back end sank and is bottomed out, front end is sitting high with one wheel in the air.
> 
> No access to get a truck back there to pull it out.
> 
> Any suggestions? Come along, winch?
> 
> There is a tree I could tie off of.


Hook a chain to the tree and to the bucket. Get in and lift the arm and drive forward. I do that all the time in the woods


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1803455 said:


> Got an email response from the school on my invoice.....
> 
> "No problems, you guys definitely deserve it this year!!".


Good! I'm glad they didn't fight you about it!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1803455 said:


> Got an email response from the school on my invoice.....
> 
> "No problems, you guys definitely deserve it this year!!".


That's fantastic!


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;1803375 said:


> General clean ups your good, raking/dethatching too wet!





Green Grass;1803390 said:


> Yep still screwed.


True! Started a few today, was hit and miss...some are good but still to many that are wet.

Called it a day at 1pm.

Hoping to get a few more done tomorrow morning, depending on when the rain gets here.



Camden;1803396 said:


> Maybe Fleet still sells the good gas cans that have a vent in the back instead of the new style vacuum type.
> 
> If I'd come across 19 of those cans I'd buy them all too.


this is what we have done to our new gas cans!!

http://ezpourspout.com/wp/ez-pour-products/

Get the vent caps and highflow spouts! They are nice!


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1803455 said:


> Got an email response from the school on my invoice.....
> 
> "No problems, you guys definitely deserve it this year!!".


I bet that's one of the best emails you've read in a while!



NorthernProServ;1803462 said:


> this is what we have done to our new gas cans!!
> 
> http://ezpourspout.com/wp/ez-pour-products/
> 
> Get the vent caps and highflow spouts! They are nice!


Good info! Check out the disclaimer saying that they can't sell the "Fuel" spout in several different states but they CAN sell the "Water" spout (which is the exact same thing LOL).


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;1803458 said:


> Hook a chain to the tree and to the bucket. Get in and lift the arm and drive forward. I do that all the time in the woods


Worked like a charm...

Thank you

Thanks to the others for the suggestions.


----------



## olsonbro

LwnmwrMan22;1803455 said:


> Got an email response from the school on my invoice.....
> 
> "No problems, you guys definitely deserve it this year!!".


Fantastic! That's exactly what I would have hoped for in a response


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1803455 said:


> Got an email response from the school on my invoice.....
> 
> "No problems, you guys definitely deserve it this year!!".


Awesome!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Thanks guys, a bit of a relief that you don't have to fight for money that's rightfully yours.

Not like I get to go to Disney World with the money, it basically pays for the last 2 storms.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1803454 said:


> Thats a pretty decent day of production.
> 
> Granular only I assume, no spraying.


That's with a permagreen spreading granular., I should've done better.


----------



## wintergreen82

Anybody know of a spreader sprayer for sale? Need to add another one. Turfco is 6 weeks out and I don't think that will work. If you know of anything let me know please.


----------



## Greenery

SnowGuy73;1803477 said:


> That's with a permagreen spreading granular., I should've done better.


Yup, I was assuming you spent the first part of the day messing around with cleanups.


----------



## BossPlow614

wintergreen82;1803479 said:


> Anybody know of a spreader sprayer for sale? Need to add another one. Turfco is 6 weeks out and I don't think that will work. If you know of anything let me know please.


What about DA Lawn from lawnsite? He has a Permagreen for sale I believe.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gary at JDL in White Bear Lake has been shoving the Z-sprays out the door.

He had 3 new ones ready to move last week, so you may want to call him.

651-484-5166.

Z-sprays are awesome!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1803481 said:


> Yup, I was assuming you spent the first part of the day messing around with cleanups.


Only about the first two hours and said to hell with it!


----------



## SnowGuy73

wintergreen82;1803479 said:


> Anybody know of a spreader sprayer for sale? Need to add another one. Turfco is 6 weeks out and I don't think that will work. If you know of anything let me know please.


I saw a few permagreens on Craigslist the other day.


----------



## BossPlow614

The reason I brought up DA lawn is because he's out of Rochester..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone here running the EFI 6000 series Toro?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1803375 said:


> General clean ups your good, raking/dethatching too wet!


its still plenty wet down here and we didn't get any snow. but did get a ton of rain the other night. have about 100 man hours left if not more. jobs keep coming and are backing up


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1803488 said:


> its still plenty wet down here and we didn't get any snow. but did get a ton of rain the other night. have about 100 man hours left if not more. jobs keep coming and are backing up


Yup......

Were screwed!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Radio said up to an inch and a half of rain here.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Greenery;1803399 said:


> Also quit bidding lawn work so low you hosers.
> 
> It seems that cutting a lawn is now at $20-$25 bucks.
> 
> I dont care how many lawns I have on your street I'm not matching those prices.


new company start up is advertising $20 in the paper with tax. they must have spent 15k on just advertising. saw a co owner at home at 430. we worked til dark and am 2 weeks behind


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1803488 said:


> its still plenty wet down here and we didn't get any snow. but did get a ton of rain the other night. have about 100 man hours left if not more. jobs keep coming and are backing up


Yep... phone is ringing off the hook these last 2 days...


----------



## Drakeslayer

jimslawnsnow;1803491 said:


> new company start up is advertising $20 in the paper with tax. they must have spent 15k on just advertising. saw a co owner at home at 430. we worked til dark and am 2 weeks behind


He has no choice but to be faster at those rates!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1803490 said:


> Radio said up to an inch and a half of rain here.


I stopped adding NWS when it hit an inch. I remember last year they said a tenth on an inch. we got 3". it happened more than once. I am betting if we get storms we could see several inches. ad then cold cloudy days after. it will take a week to get back to the mud we have. had a guy blowing a mountain of leaves from landscape beds and I come by in the navigator and sunk 6" on the right side. cant believe I didn't get stuck.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Drakeslayer;1803493 said:


> He has no choice but to be faster at those rates!


but still 20 to split between 2 owners and the business. rather flip burgers or put on the liberty tax costume or little ceasers. or any other job I guess. at least I know what I would have at the end of the week and no investment.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1803492 said:


> Yep... phone is ringing off the hook these last 2 days...


Yup, whole bunch of tire kickers here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1803494 said:


> I stopped adding NWS when it hit an inch. I remember last year they said a tenth on an inch. we got 3". it happened more than once. I am betting if we get storms we could see several inches. ad then cold cloudy days after. it will take a week to get back to the mud we have. had a guy blowing a mountain of leaves from landscape beds and I come by in the navigator and sunk 6" on the right side. cant believe I didn't get stuck.


Ya, what can you do though.....


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1803496 said:


> Yup, whole bunch of tire kickers here.


Same here, and they cant make it any more obvious when they call.


----------



## qualitycut

So what time is it going to start raining tomorrow?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1803498 said:


> Same here, and they cant make it any more obvious when they call.


Agreed....


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1803499 said:


> So what time is it going to start raining tomorrow?


Sometime between early morning and noon, depends who you listen too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

How dumb... NWS has a thunder probability chart.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Not sure I want to try to get a mulch job done in the morning or not.

Last time we did one before an inch of rain, it washed the dye out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1803503 said:


> Not sure I want to try to get a mulch job done in the morning or not.
> 
> Last time we did one before an inch of rain, it washed the dye out.


That's pretty common with dyed mulch, it needs tome to dry before rain.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak says its going to rain, no video yet!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1803503 said:


> Not sure I want to try to get a mulch job done in the morning or not.
> 
> Last time we did one before an inch of rain, it washed the dye out.


Looks like you answered your own question.


----------



## qualitycut

I don't know of its allergies or a sinus infection but I'm miserable, I took enough Sudafed and night quil hopefully it will knock it out


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1803505 said:


> Novak says its going to rain, no video yet!


Let me know if there is a travel impact map. I supposed to be on the road tomorrow. :waving:


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1803508 said:


> I don't know of its allergies or a sinus infection but I'm miserable, I took enough Sudafed and night quil hopefully it will knock it out


My allergies have been bad for about a week now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1803509 said:


> Let me know if there is a travel impact map. I supposed to be on the road tomorrow. :waving:


Haha. Will do!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1803508 said:


> I don't know of its allergies or a sinus infection but I'm miserable, I took enough Sudafed and night quil hopefully it will knock it out


If its allergies, Allegra does wonders for me.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1803513 said:


> If its allergies, Allegra does wonders for me.


Yea I'm thinking its not, been hacking all day and chest it congested.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1803514 said:


> Yea I'm thinking its not, been hacking all day and chest it congested.


Yeah, that doesn't sound like allergies.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1803514 said:


> Yea I'm thinking its not, been hacking all day and chest it congested.


Outside. In between periods. Just sayin.


----------



## Drakeslayer

It's Live!


----------



## BossPlow614

Drakeslayer;1803518 said:


> It's Live!


F that garbage! Do they have an fbook page for it yet so we as an industry can spam it with hatred?


----------



## SnowGuy73

44° cloudy breezy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like the radar is drying up before gets here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak says 1-2" over the next 24 hours.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS says cool and rainy into next week.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1803533 said:


> Looks like the radar is drying up before gets here.


Yea said for another couple hours maybe, then rain


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1803536 said:


> Yea said for another couple hours maybe, then rain


Copy that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have rain/snow everyday next week starting Sunday.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1803538 said:


> I have rain/snow everyday next week starting Sunday.


Same here ....


----------



## SnoFarmer

6" possible for the Arrowhead.

I can see dark clouds to the S.W.
Smells like rain.

wind light out of the N.
Temp 32*

I love winter and all, but
it's time to stick a fork in it, come on rain.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1803538 said:


> I have rain/snow everyday next week starting Sunday.


Me too.

Were screwed!


----------



## SnowGuy73

I really don't want to have to turn the furnace back on in the house either.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Anyone going to the radde auction tomorrow?


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1803514 said:


> Yea I'm thinking its not, been hacking all day and chest it congested.


Go to the doc... you dont want it to get to pneumonia... did my annual testing for the FD yesterday and my lung capacity is still down at like 78%... and boy did I feel it on cleanups yesterday


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone going to try and beat the rain today?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1803543 said:


> Anyone going to the radde auction tomorrow?


Wanted to but wife has an appointment in Burnsville. Crap will probably be way to high anyway


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1803543 said:


> Anyone going to the radde auction tomorrow?


http://www.lundeenauctionsales.com/


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1803545 said:


> Anyone going to try and beat the rain today?


Nope, not worth it.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1803546 said:


> Wanted to but wife has an appointment in Burnsville. Crap will probably be way to high anyway


Cant she drive?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1803546 said:


> Wanted to but wife has an appointment in Burnsville. Crap will probably be way to high anyway


Sounds fun!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1803548 said:


> Nope, not worth it.


K now I don't feel bad hopefully by tomorrow I will feel better and hopefully it will dry up this weekend but not holding my breath with these cold temps


----------



## SnowGuy73

Barlow doesn't show the rain moving in until about 16:00.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1803551 said:


> K now I don't feel bad hopefully by tomorrow I will feel better and hopefully it will dry up this weekend but not holding my breath with these cold temps


Agreed, I think we will be wet for a while.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1803552 said:


> Barlow doesn't show the rain moving in until about 16:00.


Its cause the map moves so damn fast, at least last night it was.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1803554 said:


> Its cause the map moves so damn fast, at least last night it was.


I don't trust these future casts anyway.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Since everyone said something about precipitation next week I looked and now have it too


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1803557 said:


> Since everyone said something about precipitation next week I looked and now have it too


The only day I have without precip is Saturday.


----------



## qualitycut

The rains starting to take over on the front edge now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1803560 said:


> The rains starting to take over on the front edge now.


That's good, not that I want the rain but it justifies me still being in sweat pants at 08:20 during clean up time!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1803561 said:


> That's good, not that I want the rain but it justifies me still being in sweat pants at 08:20 during clean up time!


Haha I know, I'm hoping its going to start about 9-930 otherwise I could have gotten to 1-2 this morn


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1803562 said:


> Haha I know, I'm hoping its going to start about 9-930 otherwise I could have gotten to 1-2 this morn


Agreed!.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1803559 said:


> The only day I have without precip is Saturday.


I have Friday and Saturday without. But still will take those 2 days to dry out then back to rain


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We're going to try to knock out the one mulch job I have.
Going to be a HUGE drop from mulch at this rate this year.

Spent $16,000 on mulch last year. So far will spend $400 the way it's scheduled right now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1803565 said:


> I have Friday and Saturday without. But still will take those 2 days to dry out then back to rain


Cool temp aren't going to help either.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I guess I get to go and look at a boulder that I moved plowing snow....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1803568 said:


> Cool temp aren't going to help either.


Nope and will drop ground temps like mad too


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Weather bug showed rain through next Thursday beside Friday and Saturday. Next Friday cloudy too. Damn. Copy of last year without the may snow....yet


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1803570 said:


> Nope and will drop ground temps like mad too


That's a good thing, for me anyway!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1803571 said:


> Damn. Copy of last year without the may snow....yet


Wait for it.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Still no rain here....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Went to get the mulch, was told it was a fresh load.

Boulder sized chunks frozen in the mulch. Mulch will have to wait.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sent the guys out to cut back grasses and hostas that weren't done last fall.

Pull stakes (what we can salvage anyways).

Got this email on a job I've had since 2000. Tried to raise the rate this year for the first time in 14 years.

I've been doing this bank (full service, mow, cleanup, bush trimming, snowplowing, fertilizing, spraying, weed control) for $400 / month since 2000.......

*"We want you to take care of summer lawn maintenance at our xxxxxxx branch. At xxxxxxxxx, however, the crew that does the clinic across the street gave us a VERY competitive bid for summer maintenance so we are going to use them this summer. There are also some OREO properties that will need summer maintenance, and Steve and Greg are just starting to work on those plans."*

I raised it from $400 to $450 / month, BUT included salting sidewalks and parking areas directly next to the sidewalks.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I guess I better get something done too....


----------



## qualitycut

I know as soon as I get so a property its going to rain. I'm not leaving. I should have just started at 8


----------



## Camden

It's raining in St Cloud.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1803584 said:


> I know as soon as I get so a property its going to rain. I'm not leaving. I should have just started at 8


Hahahahah!

I was just going to post that I could've worked today.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

We shall see what Barlow has to say here.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1803587 said:


> Hahahahah!
> 
> I was just going to post that I could've worked today.......


That's why I usually don't listen to the weather in the summer because I would never get anything done. If I didn't feel like cafe I would be more mad about it than I am


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1803589 said:


> That's why I usually don't listen to the weather in the summer because I would never get anything done. If I didn't feel like cafe I would be more mad about it than I am


Same, if it were sunny and warm I'd be upset.

Just took my dog for a walk, that wind is chilly.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Not a very big band of rain and still looks to be drying up just west of tk.


----------



## qualitycut

My little pickle is talking soil temps.


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1803592 said:


> Just took my dog for a walk, that wind is chilly.


It is. Today is the first day of open trap at my gun club. I work it every Wednesday. I'm not looking forward to freezing my ass off later today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1803594 said:


> My little pickle is talking soil temps.


I forgot she was on mid day....


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1803595 said:


> It is. Today is the first day of open trap at my gun club. I work it every Wednesday. I'm not looking forward to freezing my ass off later today.


Have fun with that!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1803596 said:


> I forgot she was on mid day....


She said its hit 50 and she had a dandelion in her yard but not 55 yet.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1803598 said:


> She said its hit 50 and she had a dandelion in her yard but not 55 yet.


I will come and spray for her!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Barlow says Friday will be dry.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1803599 said:


> I will come and spray for her!


She dug that bad boy out


----------



## SnowGuy73

Cheat sheet says "large puddles"....... No way!

What a clown!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1803601 said:


> She dug that bad boy out


I'd pay to watch that!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Everyday but Saturday rain.


----------



## qualitycut

Anyones grass growing yet?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1803605 said:


> Anyones grass growing yet?


Mine is.....


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1803606 said:


> Mine is.....


Same here. Its weird driving around though and seeing lawns that are still brown.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ummm.... Somersault kiss, yes please!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1803607 said:


> Same here. Its weird driving around though and seeing lawns that are still brown.


Ya it is.

Going to be bagging a good amount of green grass again this year for clean ups.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Got 2 lawns dethatched. Finished the 2nd in the rain. Damn that was cold


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1803609 said:


> Ya it is.
> 
> Going to be bagging a good amount of green grass again this year for clean ups.


Aghhh raise the deck up ..


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1803611 said:


> Aghhh raise the deck up ..


Exactly what I do on my non mowing customers.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1803610 said:


> Got 2 lawns dethatched. Finished the 2nd in the rain. Damn that was cold


I'm still wet in the lawns up here, no rain yet.

Looks to be raining good down there.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

jimslawnsnow;1803610 said:


> Got 2 lawns dethatched. Finished the 2nd in the rain. Damn that was cold


Got three done. Started at 7:30am. Just got thatch off trailer. Doppler looks
like TK's area is wet now and heading towards me soon (1/2 hour). Guess I will
have lunch and see what happens.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Yup, rain just starting here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I stopped in at a couple of accounts to check on decisions.

Both said they were still waiting on bids from other contractors, that they will let me know May 1.

THEN they both said they don't know what the hold up is, that the contractor stopped in and talked with them, but hasn't been back.

That tells me that the prospective contractor doesn't want the job.

I suppose some guys just knock on every single door in an area and make a list. If they get back to that list.... who knows.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1803621 said:


> I stopped in at a couple of accounts to check on decisions.
> 
> Both said they were still waiting on bids from other contractors, that they will let me know May 1.
> 
> THEN they both said they don't know what the hold up is, that the contractor stopped in and talked with them, but hasn't been back.
> 
> That tells me that the prospective contractor doesn't want the job.
> 
> I suppose some guys just knock on every single door in an area and make a list. If they get back to that list.... who knows.


Well did the contractor actually just stop in or did these places call them? I haven't went knocking on doors in a few years. I also have about 4-5 people that are going to let me know next week. All have been customers for 3+ years. Kinda weird


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

There are some that feel they need to get a price every year.

Most don't call, they have people stop in.


----------



## qualitycut

If it doesn't start raining soon Im going to look like an idiot.


----------



## SnowGuy73

MNPLOWCO;1803615 said:


> Got three done. Started at 7:30am. Just got thatch off trailer. Doppler looks
> like TK's area is wet now and heading towards me soon (1/2 hour). Guess I will
> have lunch and see what happens.


Light rain here now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Meteogram shows 2-3" of rain by Tuesday.

I suppose I could be out going through some equipment.

OOOORRRrrrrrrr...... just sit here doing "paperwork".

My 4 guys are about 1/2 way through the list so far.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1803626 said:


> If it doesn't start raining soon Im going to look like an idiot.


Light rain turned to moderate real quick here.

You're good!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Time for lunch then to Lowe's to troll!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1803628 said:


> Meteogram shows 2-3" of rain by Tuesday.
> 
> I suppose I could be out going through some equipment.
> 
> OOOORRRrrrrrrr...... just sit here doing "paperwork".
> 
> My 4 guys are about 1/2 way through the list so far.


2-3"..... Jesus!


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm down to 42°.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Small hail!


----------



## qualitycut

47 no rain. Crap


----------



## MNPLOWCO

It's raining "ice pellets" here.


----------



## Ranger620

SnowGuy73;1803641 said:


> Small hail!


If you would could you fertilize it so it grows to golf ball size please. Preferably before it hits the ground


----------



## qualitycut

MNPLOWCO;1803643 said:


> It's raining "ice pellets" here.


Get the plow out lol


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1803642 said:


> 47 no rain. Crap


Its coming.

I could have got some more apps done today but oh well.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This is rain, not snow. No ratio to adjust to increase or decrease.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ranger620;1803644 said:


> If you would could you fertilize it so it grows to golf ball size please. Preferably before it hits the ground


Hahahahah!

I will see what I can do.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1803646 said:


> Its coming.
> 
> I could have got some more apps done today but oh well.


Yea I could have at least done something. At least I got my property tax refund for last year and this year but to bad ones 6 weeks out and other is October


----------



## banonea

sleeting in Rochester 43 degrees outside right now


----------



## qualitycut

Haha the low ball hacks pulled up to the house a few down from me and about 10 minutes in it started pouring out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Lesco 24-0-11 is $39/bag at home depot!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1803653 said:


> Haha the low ball hacks pulled up to the house a few down from me and about 10 minutes in it started pouring out.


Love it!...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Damn sleet hurts the eyes


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1803650 said:


> Yea I could have at least done something. At least I got my property tax refund for last year and this year but to bad ones 6 weeks out and other is October


Is it a decent number??? I always forget to file mine. This year I remembered .... $1,600. Gotta remember more often.

And true, at least I'll get $1600 around the end of September that I completely forgot I was getting.


----------



## qualitycut

1069 for 12 and 1069 for 13


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1803658 said:


> Is it a decent number??? I always forget to file mine. This year I remembered .... $1,600. Gotta remember more often.
> 
> And true, at least I'll get $1600 around the end of September that I completely forgot I was getting.


You can file up to two years back I guess


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1803654 said:


> Lesco 24-0-11 is $39/bag at home depot!!!!!


I need to start basing my pricing off of that... 150% of that price.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1803660 said:


> You can file up to two years back I guess


Now that you mention that, I didn't even look into doing that, even though it gave you the option of 2012 or 2013.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1803614 said:


> I'm still wet in the lawns up here, no rain yet.
> 
> Looks to be raining good down there.


Its plenty wet here too. Its really boarder line. We got a few tenths of rain I'm guessing. Snow was mixed in too. When I was at the last house it seemed more fall than spring.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1803654 said:


> Lesco 24-0-11 is $39/bag at home depot!!!!!


That's crazy. But in a homeowners eyes they can get 1-2 apps out of it. So its cheap to them.

Spring touch was out putting dry per em down in the down pour with no cover on. Bet that fed out real well and stained the concrete real good


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That means you got money for this trailer too then, huh quality?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I pulled my guys once they are done with their list. Got through the north 1/2 of the properties.

We will see what tomorrow / Friday brings.


----------



## SSS Inc.

My wife just sent me an email saying...
"I ran across that the U tests soil for $17- think it would be worth testing our vege garden soil? they make reccomendations on what type of fertilizer for our specific needs."

She works at the UofM so I think she saw something posted at work. Is this what you were talking about Lwnmwr?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1803667 said:


> My wife just sent me an email saying...
> "I ran across that the U tests soil for $17- think it would be worth testing our vege garden soil? they make reccomendations on what type of fertilizer for our specific needs."
> 
> She works at the UofM so I think she saw something posted at work. Is this what you were talking about Lwnmwr?


Yeah, they will get REAL technical. But if you want the best possible outcome for whatever it is you're trying to grow, that's what you want to do.

I'd pull some from your garden area, some from the turf area.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1803661 said:


> I need to start basing my pricing off of that... 150% of that price.


I was thinking the same.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1803670 said:


> I was thinking the same.


Was that for a 12,000 sq ft bag? Or 15k?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1803668 said:


> Yeah, they will get REAL technical. But if you want the best possible outcome for whatever it is you're trying to grow, that's what you want to do.
> 
> I'd pull some from your garden area, some from the turf area.


I'm growing giant pumpkins so I can enter the Fair. pumpkin: Just kidding.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1803671 said:


> Was that for a 12,000 sq ft bag? Or 15k?


12k.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1803674 said:


> 12k.......


So $60 per 12,000 sq ft sounds about right per app for just pre-em application.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Headed in the right direction for those of us not interested in working too hard yet.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1803545 said:


> Anyone going to try and beat the rain today?


Did 3 cleanups this morning... marginal in some spots, very dusty in others


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1803680 said:


> Headed in the right direction for those of us not interested in working too hard yet.


Hahaha... pretty much... not going to get any better either


----------



## cbservicesllc

Rain didn't start here until about 1pm


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1803689 said:


> Rain didn't start here until about 1pm


Same here, should have went out but listened to the dumb weather guy


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1803691 said:


> Same here, should have went out but listened to the dumb weather guy


I had a few meetings this morning, it would have been nice to maybe get some clean ups & fert done after the meetings had I known it wasn't going to start until afternoon, emptied the debris from my truck from yesterday & worked on bids instead. Now everything is going to be wet until next week.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1803681 said:


> Did 3 cleanups this morning... marginal in some spots, very dusty in others


I got about 5 done before the sky opened up. Looks like I'll have to try to get some done Saturday next week is not looking good for the weather


----------



## TKLAWN

Obviously not ideal but I managed to spread fert all day. I was completely soaked. Nice weather.... For a duck.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You guys that are spreading already.....

what are you going to do if these temps stay at 50 degrees for highs??

Sure doesn't seem productive to do apps already, but what do I know......


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1803701 said:


> You guys that are spreading already.....
> 
> what are you going to do if these temps stay at 50 degrees for highs??
> 
> Sure doesn't seem productive to do apps already, but what do I know......


For me, I'm only doing ones that I don't do clean ups/dethatching on.

Also I do split apps of pre em so its prime time for spreading now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1803700 said:


> Obviously not ideal but I managed to spread fert all day. I was completely soaked. Nice weather.... For a duck.


I would've done the same but no motivation!


----------



## Greenery

Is anyone here a member of a networking group?

Has it been beneficial to you and your business?


Im going to my first one tomorrow as a guest and am a little intimidated. I hope I don't need to speak in front of a large group.


----------



## OC&D

Well trap was canceled for tonight so I don't have to suffer through that. 

I got an estimate for fixing the back of my truck when my buddy cracked it up.....$5,000 give or take a few dollars.  I guess I'll be filing a claim. This will be the first claim I've filed in about 15 years.


----------



## qualitycut

Its being weird when I qoute you but here is my thoughts anyway.
I went to a few meetings for one and I didn't really see it working for me, they let one lawn, one snow and one landscaper so it was kinda dumb imo since they all do the same work usually. I think you can only miss like 2 meetings a year or something also. They are everyweek. Another issue I found was a lot of them already new or had lawn people doing their properties or where clients of theirs. I think its good for some occupations though.


----------



## Deershack

OC&D;1803595 said:


> It is. Today is the first day of open trap at my gun club. I work it every Wednesday. I'm not looking forward to freezing my ass off later today.


Is that Oakdale club?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1803711 said:


> Is anyone here a member of a networking group?
> 
> Has it been beneficial to you and your business?
> 
> Im going to my first one tomorrow as a guest and am a little intimidated. I hope I don't need to speak in front of a large group.


BMI???

It's okay. Good if you're starting out and trying to network. If you're already busy, a waste of time.

And yes, if you can't be there, you are supposed to send someone in your place.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1803700 said:


> Obviously not ideal but I managed to spread fert all day. I was completely soaked. Nice weather.... For a duck.


Did you see ians #weatherforducks or do you two just think a like


----------



## SSS Inc.

It seems like this thread is a pretty good networking group and you don't have to leave your house.


*****This is way too ironic but I just got a call and was invited to a business to business meeting tomorrow. I wonder if its the same group.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1803716 said:


> Did you see ians #weatherforducks or do you two just think a like


Just think a like I guess.

Cafe I'm think I might hang myself.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Got two large commercials done today, finish just as the rain/sleet started. Both had a dust storm from hell going on. It kinda worked out nice when it was billy goat time to suck everything up, helped with dust control big time!!!


These 2 done barely making a dent in our schedule as well, about a good 7-9 days left of cleanups/dethatching and they are still coming in. Have not started any ferts yet either.

Weather looks not good for the next week and once it does get nice and stay nice, I have a feeling the phone will really start ringing.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1803711 said:


> Is anyone here a member of a networking group?
> 
> Has it been beneficial to you and your business?
> 
> Im going to my first one tomorrow as a guest and am a little intimidated. I hope I don't need to speak in front of a large group.


Nope never been. Those groups always seem to meet on Tuesdays at like 10 am.


----------



## Deershack

Sitting by the shore of Upper Red Lake. It's still about 90% ice covered. Temp is 50 and 15-20 winds. Wonder if there will be a fishing opener up here. Calling for rain/snow here over night. Went out in the woods to refresh my deer licks. Nothing is greening up so I passed on using the Roundup but I did find a bumper crop of wood ticks , both reguler and deer. Thought it would be too cold for them. High of 38 for tommorow with rain and wind. Should br delightful. Hopefully the genset will be done do I can load it up and head home. Could be some interesting garage sales on the way back. Never know what you can find out in the country.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1803715 said:


> BMI???
> 
> It's okay. Good if you're starting out and trying to network. If you're already busy, a waste of time.
> 
> And yes, if you can't be there, you are supposed to send someone in your place.


I'll second that. My accountant invited me to BNI... it was just rough being right away in the morning and trying to manage employees...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Raining...


----------



## Camden

Cooke gets 7 games for kneeing that Avs player. Seems excessive.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1803743 said:


> Cooke gets 7 games for kneeing that Avs player. Seems excessive.


That's way excessive!!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1803742 said:


> Raining...


Pouring out here


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1803743 said:


> Cooke gets 7 games for kneeing that Avs player. Seems excessive.


Agreed....


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1803743 said:


> Cooke gets 7 games for kneeing that Avs player. Seems excessive.


I think if it was anyone else they would have had 3-5 but since he's been suspended a few other times they are trying to make a point.


----------



## TKLAWN

Camden;1803743 said:


> Cooke gets 7 games for kneeing that Avs player. Seems excessive.


If he didn't have a history of dirty play, probably 2 games.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1803743 said:


> Cooke gets 7 games for kneeing that Avs player. Seems excessive.


After Seabrooke's suspension was only 3 games I guess I'm not surprised considering his history...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1803743 said:


> Cooke gets 7 games for kneeing that Avs player. Seems excessive.


Thats BS. Having played hockey most of my life its hard to resist that reaction when a guy ducks out of the way. In real time it didn't look intentional.


----------



## qualitycut

And it doesn't help the guys out 4-6 weeks


----------



## SnowGuy73

Had to turn my furnace back on, this sucks!


----------



## SnowGuy73

62° and sunny on Friday, grass is really going to green up and grow now!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1803756 said:


> 62° and sunny on Friday, grass is really going to green up and grow now!


My whole neighborhood looked neon green today. Lots of buds on the trees and my Tulips are coming up!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1803753 said:


> Had to turn my furnace back on, this sucks!


yup. getting col in here too. was nice sleeping with the windows open. back to winter. just think winter is only 7 month away


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1803757 said:


> My whole neighborhood looked neon green today. Lots of buds on the trees and my Tulips are coming up!


And allergies will be be done soon too!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1803759 said:


> yup. getting col in here too. was nice sleeping with the windows open. back to winter. just think winter is only 7 month away


Agreed, love having them open with the storms Sunday night.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1803762 said:


> And allergies will be be done soon too!


After the pollen vortex


----------



## Camden

All of you guys talking about Cooke's past history are exactly right. He's paying the price for what he did earlier in his career. I saw a stat yesterday that showed his penalty minutes per game over the last 3 seasons are 1/3 of what they were compared to his previous seasons. The guy has obviously changed his style of play.

And then there's the bullcafe business of Seabrook only getting 3 games for taking a guy's head off. Huge double-standard there.

(No rain here at the moment.)


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1803765 said:


> All of you guys talking about Cooke's past history are exactly right. He's paying the price for what he did earlier in his career. I saw a stat yesterday that showed his penalty minutes per game over the last 3 seasons are 1/3 of what they were compared to his previous seasons. The guy has obviously changed his style of play.
> 
> And then there's the bullcafe business of Seabrook only getting 3 games for taking a guy's head off. Huge double-standard there.
> 
> (No rain here at the moment.)


Yea he hasn't been suspended in like 18 months or something.

Still raining


----------



## Drakeslayer

Camden;1803743 said:


> Cooke gets 7 games for kneeing that Avs player. Seems excessive.


Good thing Shanahan is not in charge anymore. It probably would have been 14!


----------



## qualitycut

I think there is a rule that any suspension 18 months or older shouldnt be considered towards suspension


Edit. That's the second longest kneeing suspension in history. 


Rain and 44


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone have a lead on where I could buy some large trellis? Like 8' x 8'?

Or someone that could make some quality commercial grade ones?


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1803773 said:


> Anyone have a lead on where I could buy some large trellis? Like 8' x 8'?
> 
> Or someone that could make some quality commercial grade ones?


I think AM Leonard would have something like that. Heck, I'll search for you...brb

Edit: Struck out with AM Leonard (they have some but it's small) so I Googled "Trellis Panels" and that's your ticket.

https://www.google.com/#q=trellis+panels&tbm=shop


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1803773 said:


> Anyone have a lead on where I could buy some large trellis? Like 8' x 8'?
> 
> Or someone that could make some quality commercial grade ones?


Are you looking for trellis or lattice for like under a deck?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1803775 said:


> Are you looking for trellis or lattice for like under a deck?


Trellis, for vines to grow.

Got a property where the vines are currently growing up the side of the brick, but it's causing the facing of the brick to break off.

They want us to tear down all the vines and dispose ($3,000) and then put up trellis and plant new vines to block areas, and keep the vines off of the brick.

I was thinking about running down to Gertens tomorrow and seeing if they would have something, or someone that could direct me to someone that might have something.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1803775 said:


> Are you looking for trellis or lattice for like under a deck?


Thats a good investigative question. 8 x 8 would be a pretty tall Trellis.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1803779 said:


> Trellis, for vines to grow.
> 
> Got a property where the vines are currently growing up the side of the brick, but it's causing the facing of the brick to break off.
> 
> They want us to tear down all the vines and dispose ($3,000) and then put up trellis and plant new vines to block areas, and keep the vines off of the brick.
> 
> I was thinking about running down to Gertens tomorrow and seeing if they would have something, or someone that could direct me to someone that might have something.


I was going to mention Gertens. Menards or home depot probably does but probably not the nicest.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1803779 said:


> Trellis, for vines to grow.
> 
> Got a property where the vines are currently growing up the side of the brick, but it's causing the facing of the brick to break off.
> 
> They want us to tear down all the vines and dispose ($3,000) and then put up trellis and plant new vines to block areas, and keep the vines off of the brick.
> 
> I was thinking about running down to Gertens tomorrow and seeing if they would have something, or someone that could direct me to someone that might have something.


Sounds like some crappy bricks if the vines are making them fall apart. I bet those vines will find a way back to the building.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1803780 said:


> Thats a good investigative question. 8 x 8 would be a pretty tall Trellis.


Well people tend to confuse the two so I had to check.


----------



## OC&D

Deershack;1803714 said:


> Is that Oakdale club?


Yep. My father and I have been members there for several years now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1803783 said:


> Well people tend to confuse the two so I had to check.


I thought the same thing.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1803784 said:


> Yep. My father and I have been members there for several years now.


Buddy is a member there. He's a tree guy from inver grove


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1803782 said:


> Sounds like some crappy bricks if the vines are making them fall apart. I bet those vines will find a way back to the building.


I think you underestimate the Power of the Plant™. How many times have roots made their way into sewer lines or root systems heaving asphalt and concrete? I do agree with your last statement though. Unless the trellis is a considerable distance away, I'll bet the vines end up back on the building.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1803782 said:


> Sounds like some crappy bricks if the vines are making them fall apart. I bet those vines will find a way back to the building.


IMO, the trellis idea won't work, for that very reason.

They want the trellis 4-6" from the wall. I don't believe that's far enough, I would think at least a foot away from the wall

Some of the areas, there isn't enough room to put the trellis in that far from the wall without getting into the city sidewalk.

It's not so much as the brick completely crumbling from the vine, but trying to keep the vine off of the brick isn't the best of processes.

Then in the courtyard, there is the problem that the vines have been allowed to crawl up to the 3rd and 4th storys, across windows, air / heat vents.

Not the best of situations.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1803787 said:


> I think you underestimate the Power of the Plant™. How many times have roots made their way into sewer lines or root systems heaving asphalt and concrete? I do agree with your last statement though. Unless the trellis is a considerable distance away, I'll bet the vines end up back on the building.


I hear ya. Plants are amazingly powerful. My sewer line get cleaned once a year because of it. Older homes with vines don't seem to have bricks falling apart because of it, at least not around my area. Maybe the vines are keeping everything together.


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1803786 said:


> Buddy is a member there. He's a tree guy from inver grove


I'm out their pretty much every Wednesday evening from now through September. We're open to the public for novice trap, so I volunteer my time pulling or loading the trap machine, etc. If anyone has an interest in shooting it's like $6.00 per round, and you bring your own target loads. We have a lot of kids and new shooters come out. It's pretty fun. We open it at like 4 PM and go until 1/2 hour or so before sunset. Also, if anyone wants to try it but doesn't have a gun, let me know and you can borrow one of mine.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1803788 said:


> IMO, the trellis idea won't work, for that very reason.
> 
> They want the trellis 4-6" from the wall. I don't believe that's far enough, I would think at least a foot away from the wall
> 
> Some of the areas, there isn't enough room to put the trellis in that far from the wall without getting into the city sidewalk.
> 
> It's not so much as the brick completely crumbling from the vine, but trying to keep the vine off of the brick isn't the best of processes.
> 
> Then in the courtyard, there is the problem that the vines have been allowed to crawl up to the 3rd and 4th storys, across windows, air / heat vents.
> 
> Not the best of situations.


I have vines on a fence that find their way across the grass and over to my house 10' away. I grew up in a stucco house that had vines all over it. My mom had my dad cut them all down because they were growing onto the roof and across the windows. They came back and routinely cover windows. I got a lot of experience dealing with vines as a kid when we would put the screens or storm windows on. Lots of cutting.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1803788 said:


> IMO, the trellis idea won't work, for that very reason.
> 
> They want the trellis 4-6" from the wall. I don't believe that's far enough, I would think at least a foot away from the wall
> 
> Some of the areas, there isn't enough room to put the trellis in that far from the wall without getting into the city sidewalk.
> 
> It's not so much as the brick completely crumbling from the vine, but trying to keep the vine off of the brick isn't the best of processes.
> 
> Then in the courtyard, there is the problem that the vines have been allowed to crawl up to the 3rd and 4th storys, across windows, air / heat vents.
> 
> Not the best of situations.


Sounds terrible... how about just cutting out the vines!!!


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1803789 said:


> Older homes with vines don't seem to have bricks falling apart because of it, at least not around my area. Maybe the vines are keeping everything together.


Haha. Perhaps the porosity of the brick on the aforementioned building is greater than that of the bricks in your area thereby exacerbating the deterioration.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1803788 said:


> IMO, the trellis idea won't work, for that very reason.
> 
> They want the trellis 4-6" from the wall. I don't believe that's far enough, I would think at least a foot away from the wall
> 
> Some of the areas, there isn't enough room to put the trellis in that far from the wall without getting into the city sidewalk.
> 
> It's not so much as the brick completely crumbling from the vine, but trying to keep the vine off of the brick isn't the best of processes.
> 
> Then in the courtyard, there is the problem that the vines have been allowed to crawl up to the 3rd and 4th storys, across windows, air / heat vents.
> 
> Not the best of situations.


Maybe they just need to reconsider the vine idea altogether.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1803793 said:


> Sounds terrible... how about just cutting out the vines!!!


This is to be done, $3,000.

But the owner of the property would like to have vines (or other vegetation) covering these areas from view.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1803795 said:


> Maybe they just need to reconsider the vine idea altogether.


This is my idea.

I'm going to price the trellis idea very high, as a means to dissuade them.

However, there are things they seem to have bottomless pockets on, that I need to be sure I have access to a trellis system, before I throw out a number that I think is too ridiculous that they will take on the project.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1803797 said:


> This is to be done, $3,000.
> 
> But the owner of the property would like to have vines (or other vegetation) covering these areas from view.


How bout some nice Morning Glories.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1803798 said:


> This is my idea.
> 
> I'm going to price the trellis idea very high, as a means to dissuade them.
> 
> However, there are things they seem to have bottomless pockets on, that I need to be sure I have access to a trellis system, before I throw out a number that I think is too ridiculous that they will take on the project.


What kind of height are you talking about? Vines are heavy as I'm sure you're aware, and if they want to go up any real height, the trellis is going to have to be a substantial structure to adequately support such vine growth.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Here is a view of the vines on the outside of the property.

There are 7 areas like the one in the middle of the picture to be cleared.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1803773 said:


> Anyone have a lead on where I could buy some large trellis? Like 8' x 8'?
> 
> Or someone that could make some quality commercial grade ones?


I searched for some large ones a few years ago with no luck.

I ended up building a 4x8 one.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1803803 said:


> Here is a view of the vines on the outside of the property.
> 
> There are 7 areas like the one in the middle of the picture to be cleared.


Why not just trim them weekly so they don't get over grown?


----------



## Polarismalibu

OC&D;1803791 said:


> I'm out their pretty much every Wednesday evening from now through September. We're open to the public for novice trap, so I volunteer my time pulling or loading the trap machine, etc. If anyone has an interest in shooting it's like $6.00 per round, and you bring your own target loads. We have a lot of kids and new shooters come out. It's pretty fun. We open it at like 4 PM and go until 1/2 hour or so before sunset. Also, if anyone wants to try it but doesn't have a gun, let me know and you can borrow one of mine.


I'm a big duck hunter so shooting trap is always fun for me. I'll have to come out and try the new Benelli I got


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1803803 said:


> Here is a view of the vines on the outside of the property.
> 
> There are 7 areas like the one in the middle of the picture to be cleared.


You can see where if we tried to put a trellis more than 6" from the wall, we would not only be creeping out onto the sidewalk with any vegetation growth, but the daylilies would have to come out as well.


----------



## Greenery

I would rip out the vines..

Shrubs would go in, maybe Arbs in the taller section with a lower growing shrub on the ends. Basically have the shrubs transition in size with the stairway height.



How wide is the area to plant in?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1803809 said:


> I would rip out the vines..
> 
> Shrubs would go in, maybe Arbs in the taller section with a lower growing shrub on the ends.
> 
> How widenis the area to plant in?


If you look in the mulch at the bottom, you can see daylily.

Maybe 18" wide?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Next week sure looks even more like garbage


----------



## Drakeslayer

Polarismalibu;1803807 said:


> I'm a big duck hunter so shooting trap is always fun for me. I'll have to come out and try the new Benelli I got


There are no ducks in Minnesota!


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1803811 said:


> If you look in the mulch at the bottom, you can see daylily.
> 
> Maybe 18" wide?


 Ooh that's pretty narrow, maybe not then.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;1803813 said:


> There are no ducks in Minnesota!


You must be in the wrong spot! My freezer is full!


----------



## cbservicesllc

OC&D;1803800 said:


> What kind of height are you talking about? Vines are heavy as I'm sure you're aware, and if they want to go up any real height, the trellis is going to have to be a substantial structure to adequately support such vine growth.


Sounds expensive!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1803808 said:


> You can see where if we tried to put a trellis more than 6" from the wall, we would not only be creeping out onto the sidewalk with any vegetation growth, but the daylilies would have to come out as well.


Yikes... tight tolerance...


----------



## OC&D

Polarismalibu;1803807 said:


> I'm a big duck hunter so shooting trap is always fun for me. I'll have to come out and try the new Benelli I got


Come on out! What did you get? I have a Benelli Nova that I bought several years back. I bought it mainly for turkey hunting, and it's killed a lot of turkeys. Hopefully it will kill a couple more when I go down to Kansas in May. I've been using it for trap the last year or so since my over/under has been misfiring more often than I'm willing to put up with. I've been looking for a new O/U, but I haven't found the right one yet.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1803803 said:


> Here is a view of the vines on the outside of the property.
> 
> There are 7 areas like the one in the middle of the picture to be cleared.


I would custom build trellis's to fit those areas if it were me. 4"x4" posts with cedar 3/4 board would work well. I'd help you work up a price if you want. It appears you're looking at planting at least 5 posts per section, and then whatever one would want to do for trellis material. It actually looks like a fun project.

Granted, I think it's a waste of time given the space you have, but if they're insistent, that's what I would do.


----------



## Deershack

OC&D;1803784 said:


> Yep. My father and I have been members there for several years now.


I am also. Buddy of mine runs the trap on Thur. Will have to stop out there on a Wed.


----------



## Polarismalibu

OC&D;1803824 said:


> Come on out! What did you get? I have a Benelli Nova that I bought several years back. I bought it mainly for turkey hunting, and it's killed a lot of turkeys. Hopefully it will kill a couple more when I go down to Kansas in May. I've been using it for trap the last year or so since my over/under has been misfiring more often than I'm willing to put up with. I've been looking for a new O/U, but I haven't found the right one yet.


I was going to buy the suoer vinci but I ended up winning a super nova at a nwsf banquet last month. Im Pretty excited to go shoot it!

Over and unders are fun. I have a 20 guage over under.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1803803 said:


> Here is a view of the vines on the outside of the property.
> 
> There are 7 areas like the one in the middle of the picture to be cleared.


To be brutal, if those areas under the steps are brick-faced, why on earth do they want to cover them up?!?!? I could maybe see it if they were concrete or something, but if they actually did them in brick to match the building? Sheesh.....


----------



## OC&D

Deershack;1803826 said:


> I am also. Buddy of mine runs the trap on Thur. Will have to stop out there on a Wed.


Definitely!!! Come on out and do some shooting, we have a great time on Wednesdays! My wife comes out and shoots too. I won't be hard to miss since I'm the youngest guy there.....at nearly 40!


----------



## Deershack

Oakdale is probably one of the nicest ranges around that I have seen. We just spent over $600,000 on improvements and are in the process of planning for more trap facilities. 1,500 members strong with a long waiting list. Hunters safety classes starting almost every week.


----------



## OC&D

Polarismalibu;1803828 said:


> I was going to buy the suoer vinci but I ended up winning a super nova at a nwsf banquet last month. Im Pretty excited to go shoot it!
> 
> Over and unders are fun. I have a 20 guage over under.


Everyone I know that has gone to a NWTF banquet wins a gun or two. Why haven't I been to one?????? I wish I knew.

I know it would be a drive for you since we're in the east metro, but you're always welcome to come out and shoot!


----------



## OC&D

Deershack;1803831 said:


> Oakdale is probably one of the nicest ranges around that I have seen. We just spent over $600,000 on improvements and are in the process of planning for more trap facilities. 1,500 members strong with a long waiting list. Hunters safety classes starting almost every week.


100% agree! Michael G. is doing some great work for the club. He's looking into additional land acquisition to the West which could add another trap range and open up the possibility of skeet or shooting clays.

As a kid, my dad and I would go to Oakdale to site in our guns for deer season. The club is almost unrecognizable from those days. It's really awesome now, and I'm proud to be a member!


----------



## Polarismalibu

OC&D;1803832 said:


> Everyone I know that has gone to a NWTF banquet wins a gun or two. Why haven't I been to one?????? I wish I knew.
> 
> I know it would be a drive for you since we're in the east metro, but you're always welcome to come out and shoot!


Thats two years in a row for me winning a gun there. I got a .243 last year. There fun to go to!

I have a buddy that lives out that way now. We will have to come out there sometime this summer


----------



## SnowGuy73

43° rain windy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I have just under a half inch of rain from 17:00 yesterday to now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OCD - you seriously interested in building some trellis?

I'm thinking this won't be something I'll be able to purchase commercially.

Let me know. I'm stopping by a couple of places today to ask about some commercial grade, and see if I get any response.

If not, and the property will pay, I'll have to have some built. I won't have time to build any.

Also, they wanted 1" boards, not 3/4".

Lastly, it's a 400 unit apartment complex with rent ranging from $1,200 to $2,300 per month, high(er) end.

They have the budget to work with, just whether or not they think they can get the cost recovered.


----------



## NorthernProServ

jimslawnsnow;1803812 said:


> Next week sure looks even more like garbage


Great!......


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1803844 said:


> Great!......


Wonderful.....

At least there will be plenty of office time to get invoices out!


----------



## Deershack

Got a message from Michael that the event for legilators planned for this wkend is cancelled. They didn't get the invitations out in time. I was bringing my 1873 Springfield 4570 trapdoor out there as part of the history of guns they could shoot.

Bow I guess I'll stay up N and try to get the persistant leak in the roof of my MH sealed. Thought I had it sealed, but with the rain last night, the water is still finding a way in.


----------



## SnowGuy73

We got thunder and lightening!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sure glad it isn't 10° cooler.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1803858 said:


> Sure glad it isn't 10° cooler.


Like next week?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1803858 said:


> Sure glad it isn't 10° cooler.


That's what I was telling the wife on the way to Burnsville. Just imagine if it was snow. I would just hate to reaidenials even with my x585 and 1445


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Some lawns have water standing on them


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1803862 said:


> Some lawns have water standing on them


Yup, mine is one of those.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;1803868 said:


> Yup, mine is one of those.


Looked out the window and same here, surprised because mine usually never does.

Just got back from LTG power looking for another Z, IS2100 with EZ dump bagger. Comes to about to little over 11k, that is with fleet pricing too.

Its just about a crime I say that they can get so much for a mower but I think they know how much we can make from owning one


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1803869 said:


> Looked out the window and same here, surprised because mine usually never does.
> 
> Just got back from LTG power looking for another Z, IS2100 with EZ dump bagger. Comes to about to little over 11k, that is with fleet pricing too.
> 
> Its just about a crime I say that they can get so much for a mower but I think they know how much we can make from owning one


Call Olson Power in North Branch, 651-674-4494.

Ask for Dan. Tell him Jeremy from J & H sent you.

Tell him your pricing and that you're looking to buy one quick.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Better hurry up and get more pre-em down!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1803869 said:


> Looked out the window and same here, surprised because mine usually never does.
> 
> Just got back from LTG power looking for another Z, IS2100 with EZ dump bagger. Comes to about to little over 11k, that is with fleet pricing too.
> 
> Its just about a crime I say that they can get so much for a mower but I think they know how much we can make from owning one


Agreed, its a crime!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Anyone know if great northern equipment is retail or just wholesale/dealer supply?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1803873 said:


> Anyone know if great northern equipment is retail or just wholesale/dealer supply?


The one in Eagan, correct?

I've tried to get items out of there, and I've been told it's retail, but whenever I've called (4-5 different times) it's always been a complete hassle once they find out I'm a retail customer.

A bit like JDL. They will sell to homeowners, but they don't want to .


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1803869 said:


> Looked out the window and same here, surprised because mine usually never does.
> 
> Just got back from LTG power looking for another Z, IS2100 with EZ dump bagger. Comes to about to little over 11k, that is with fleet pricing too.
> 
> Its just about a crime I say that they can get so much for a mower but I think they know how much we can make from owning one


Is2100 as in Ferris? Try Gerlach power in Hastings they have good prices, if your not looking fir new the other week they had a used one with dump on it I believe. Low hours


----------



## Ranger620

Polaris was that you at holiday in rogers. Pulled up behind an older dump truck gettin diesel? Almost said something but wasnt sure. I filled up on the other side black ford 4 door


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1803874 said:


> The one in Eagan, correct?
> 
> I've tried to get items out of there, and I've been told it's retail, but whenever I've called (4-5 different times) it's always been a complete hassle once they find out I'm a retail customer.
> 
> A bit like JDL. They will sell to homeowners, but they don't want to .


I didn't know they had one in Eagan, I was thinking Rogers.

News to see of they have a carburetor.


----------



## Ranger620

Polaris was that you at holiday in rogers. Pulled up behind an older dump truck gettin diesel? Almost said something but wasnt sure. I filled up on the other sidehave my black ford 4 door


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1803874 said:


> The one in Eagan, correct?
> 
> I've tried to get items out of there, and I've been told it's retail, but whenever I've called (4-5 different times) it's always been a complete hassle once they find out I'm a retail customer.
> 
> A bit like JDL. They will sell to homeowners, but they don't want to .


Reinders is the same way. They sell me something for 15 and 20 or so for Joe off the street


----------



## Ranger620

Mobile is messed up. Why did that post twice? Took a long time to load too


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Anyone see Dr pinto at spine specialists? Dead ringer for vin diesel. Funny as hell too


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;1803880 said:


> Mobile is messed up. Why did that post twice? Took a long time to load too


Mine works


----------



## Ranger620

jimslawnsnow;1803882 said:


> Mine works


I got a phone call when i hit save i think thats what did it


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1803876 said:


> Polaris was that you at holiday in rogers. Pulled up behind an older dump truck gettin diesel? Almost said something but wasnt sure. I filled up on the other side black ford 4 door


Yeah that was me! I thought that looked like you but I didn't know you had a black truck so I wasn't sure.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1803884 said:


> Yeah that was me! I thought that looked like you but I didn't know you had a black truck so I wasn't sure.


I'll catch you next time


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TruGreen is out spreading.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1803885 said:


> I'll catch you next time


Do you live around there?


----------



## SnowGuy73

This lawn was still yellow when I was here Tuesday.


----------



## qualitycut

Just got a 500 dollar check from a customer that only owed me 125. I emailed him and he said well your going to be plowing again next year right? Just use it towards next winter.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1803891 said:


> Just got a 500 dollar check from a customer that only owed me 125. I emailed him and he said well your going to be plowing again next year right? Just use it towards next winter.


Wouldn't that be nice if they all did that


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1803891 said:


> Just got a 500 dollar check from a customer that only owed me 125. I emailed him and he said well your going to be plowing again next year right? Just use it towards next winter.


That's awesome usually they under pay. What's good to eat by inver grove ford? I'm heading there from my oil change


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1803893 said:


> That's awesome usually they under pay. What's good to eat by inver grove ford? I'm heading there from my oil change


Me too then to tristate. There tins if stuff on Robert st


----------



## SnowGuy73

Rain has let up here.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1803895 said:


> Rain has let up here.


For now....


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1803894 said:


> Me too then to tristate. There tins if stuff on Robert st


I'll be there in 20 minutes or so


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1803889 said:


> Do you live around there?


Over by moma g's if you no where that is. im in rogers all the time


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1803898 said:


> Over by moma g's if you no where that is. im in rogers all the time


I know where it is I ride my sled up there all the time


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1803871 said:


> Better hurry up and get more pre-em down!!


That's a joke, right?


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1803842 said:


> OCD - you seriously interested in building some trellis?
> 
> I'm thinking this won't be something I'll be able to purchase commercially.
> 
> Let me know. I'm stopping by a couple of places today to ask about some commercial grade, and see if I get any response.
> 
> If not, and the property will pay, I'll have to have some built. I won't have time to build any.
> 
> Also, they wanted 1" boards, not 3/4".
> 
> Lastly, it's a 400 unit apartment complex with rent ranging from $1,200 to $2,300 per month, high(er) end.
> 
> They have the budget to work with, just whether or not they think they can get the cost recovered.


I wasn't necessarily saying _I _wanted to build them, but I might consider it depending on the timeline. As far as board thickness goes, it depends a great deal on what you're planning to use. If it were me I'd use cedar. Rough sawn cedar 1" boards actually measure 7/8" thick, whereas a 1" green treated SPF board would measure 3/4". Actual 1" thick material would have to be milled which would drive the cost up exponentially. One could use 5/4 decking, but that stuff is 5 1/2" wide, so you'd have to rip it down to make it suitable for a trellis, which adds labor, and subsequently cost.

If I were to build it, I would start out with 4x4 cedar posts approximately 6' apart with 2x4 cedar stringers between them--essentially the beginning of a fence, but instead of pickets, I'd cross hatch 1x2 cedar boards over that.


----------



## OC&D

Polarismalibu;1803893 said:


> That's awesome usually they under pay. What's good to eat by inver grove ford? I'm heading there from my oil change


El Taquito across from Menards is the bomb! I'm headed there right now. Thumbs Up


----------



## NorthernProServ

Weather bug says we are in a tornado watch... til I read it was just a test.


----------



## Polarismalibu

OC&D;1803902 said:


> El Taquito across from Menards is the bomb! I'm headed there right now. Thumbs Up


I'll have to check that out once there done doing my oil


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1803902 said:


> El Taquito across from Menards is the bomb! I'm headed there right now. Thumbs Up


A toilet bomb !


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1803896 said:


> For now....


Is there more to come?


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm bored and don't feel like working....

Thinking about heading to that auction.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1803907 said:


> Is there more to come?


I think, hasn't stopped here. Looks like a band is going get ya


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1803908 said:


> I'm bored and don't feel like working....
> 
> Thinking about heading to that auction.


Gotta be back to watch the wild tonight!


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1803911 said:


> Gotta be back to watch the wild tonight!


Did any of you guys end up getting tickets. I wonder if rupp will take cooke's place?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1803909 said:


> I think, hasn't stopped here. Looks like a band is going get ya


Raining on waconia.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1803911 said:


> Gotta be back to watch the wild tonight!


I will be back by then.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1803912 said:


> Did any of you guys end up getting tickets. I wonder if rupp will take cooke's place?


I wasn't going to go sit alone. My buddy got tickets for him and his cougar friend without telling me.


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1803906 said:


> A toilet bomb !


I've never had a problem with Mexican food that way except for Chipotle. Maybe I'm just lucky.


----------



## OC&D

Polarismalibu;1803911 said:


> Gotta be back to watch the wild tonight!


The game isn't on until 8:30.  You'll have plenty of time.


----------



## Polarismalibu

OC&D;1803917 said:


> The game isn't on until 8:30.  You'll have plenty of time.


There playing at weird times for being at home


----------



## SnowGuy73

Well, I'm guessing they know it was a mistake moving this auction date.... 

Nothing here and the little bot of lawn stuff that is here is garbage!


----------



## SnowGuy73

A couple good looking women out here quality.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Rain has stopped.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1803921 said:


> A couple good looking women out here quality.


Damn!!!!! Do they have white t shirts on?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1803923 said:


> Damn!!!!! Do they have white t shirts on?


Nope, sorry!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Deershack;1803831 said:


> Oakdale is probably one of the nicest ranges around that I have seen. We just spent over $600,000 on improvements and are in the process of planning for more trap facilities. 1,500 members strong with a long waiting list. Hunters safety classes starting almost every week.


I use to work with a guy (Joe Rottman )that was the caretaker there. He lived in both the OLD house that was falling down and the new one. Boy he was a crabass


----------



## BossPlow614

Polarismalibu;1803915 said:


> I wasn't going to go sit alone. My buddy got tickets for him and his cougar friend without telling me.


Now that is funny. :laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1803915 said:


> I wasn't going to go sit alone. My buddy got tickets for him and his cougar friend without telling me.


Weird, cougars usually just devouer thier prey and don't play with them anymore


----------



## qualitycut

Finally pulled the trigger. T590 with a71 package.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1803928 said:


> Weird, cougars usually just devouer thier prey and don't play with them anymore


Yeah I figured she had no job or something. She supposedly dose


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1803931 said:


> Finally pulled the trigger. T590 with a71 package.


Sjc controls then?


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1803933 said:


> Sjc controls then?


Acs controls


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1803931 said:


> Finally pulled the trigger. T590 with a71 package.


Congratulations! Was your salesmen Kevin?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1803935 said:


> Congratulations! Was your salesmen Kevin?


No pay at tri state, after how long I messed around and him never bugging me and meeting me at their other dealers I told myself I wouldn't by from anyone else


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1803931 said:


> Finally pulled the trigger. T590 with a71 package.


Nice, congrats!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1803934 said:


> Acs controls


Is that foot and hand controls?


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1803940 said:


> Is that foot and hand controls?


Yea case controls and foot


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1803941 said:


> Yea case controls and foot


Sweet!......

Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Best thing about that auction was the hot dog!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1803936 said:


> No pay at tri state, after how long I messed around and him never bugging me and meeting me at their other dealers I told myself I wouldn't by from anyone else


Gonna be hard to haul it on that single axle. I'll bring mine down tomorrow.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1803943 said:


> Sweet!......
> 
> Pics or it didn't happen!


Next week when I pick it up.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1803948 said:


> Next week when I pick it up.


Ill allow it.

Haha.


----------



## Camden

Lawnmowerdude - I finally got around to buying a CMP dethatcher today. I hope it works as well as advertised.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1803936 said:


> No pay at tri state, after how long I messed around and him never bugging me and meeting me at their other dealers I told myself I wouldn't by from anyone else


No Pay??? What does this mean?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1803953 said:


> No Pay??? What does this mean?


Pat************


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1803954 said:


> Pat************


Oh. Gotcha. I don't know him, is he a Hudson guy? Tristate is the best, they treat you right when you walk in the door and the owner always give my kids diecast Bobcats.  They did ask me once if I was going to let them make any money when I buy stuff. :laughing:


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1803956 said:


> Oh. Gotcha. I don't know him, is he a Hudson guy? Tristate is the best, they treat you right when you walk in the door and the owner always give my kids diecast Bobcats.  They did ask me once if I was going to let them make any money when I buy stuff. :laughing:


Sounds like why my kids have diecast Exmark mowers.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1803956 said:


> Oh. Gotcha. I don't know him, is he a Hudson guy? Tristate is the best, they treat you right when you walk in the door and the owner always give my kids diecast Bobcats.  They did ask me once if I was going to let them make any money when I buy stuff. :laughing:


. He's from little Canada one, I walked into lano and the sales guy bugged me right away. Sent me out with quote for a fully loaded machine with all the extra crap I didn't need


----------



## qualitycut

Tk I sent you a pm


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1803959 said:


> Sounds like why my kids have diecast Exmark mowers.


My kids should trade with your kids so they can both diversify the fleet. I didn't think the five year old would already have every bobcat available.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1803962 said:


> Tk I sent you a pm


Got it......


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;1803959 said:


> Sounds like why my kids have diecast Exmark mowers.


Because you buy so many Exmarks? 
Dohkay!


----------



## Camden

Are there any Wide Area mowers that can handle mowing rough terrain?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Here we go!!!!wesportwesport


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1803951 said:


> Lawnmowerdude - I finally got around to buying a CMP dethatcher today. I hope it works as well as advertised.


We don't run ours tons, but I will never buy another JRCO.


----------



## wintergreen82

Camden;1803968 said:


> Are there any Wide Area mowers that can handle mowing rough terrain?


Jacobsen hr9016. We do it all the time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1803968 said:


> Are there any Wide Area mowers that can handle mowing rough terrain?


Pull behinds, tri-decks. You can put flail mowers on tractors, much like what DOT uses for mowing medians.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1803970 said:


> Here we go!!!!wesportwesport


Heck yeah!! Let's tie the series!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hell yeah!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Beautiful goal


----------



## Polarismalibu

That was not hooking he fell on his own


----------



## Camden

wintergreen82;1803973 said:


> Jacobsen hr9016. We do it all the time.


Googled that and it looks awesome. What type of terrain are you mowing with it? I'm being asked to clear what were once farm fields but they've been mowed for several years (with a tractor & brush hog). I would much rather use something that can do 5+ acres an hour.



LwnmwrMan22;1803974 said:


> Pull behinds, tri-decks. You can put flail mowers on tractors, much like what DOT uses for mowing medians.


I will be doing multiple 10+ acre sites, I need something with some size. I don't own a big tractor either so that's a problem.


----------



## wintergreen82

Anything from crp to River bottoms and horse trails to fb fields. It had 89 hp so it's not under powered. Mow anywhere from 5 to 20 acres an hour depending on condition. 20 is when we modified to mow in 2wd


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

wintergreen82;1803984 said:


> Anything from crp to River bottoms and horse trails to fb fields. It had 89 hp so it's not under powered. Mow anywhere from 5 to 20 acres an hour depending on condition. 20 is when we modified to mow in 2wd


When I had my Toro 4100, I did the same, then I could mow in high gear.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1803960 said:


> . He's from little Canada one, I walked into lano and the sales guy bugged me right away. Sent me out with quote for a fully loaded machine with all the extra crap I didn't need


I bet I know who that was at lano......


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS has rain Saturday night through Thursday....


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1803987 said:


> NWS has rain Saturday night through Thursday....


O, and windy too!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1803987 said:


> NWS has rain Saturday night through Thursday....


GFS has almost 3" of rain from Sunday morning to Thursday. That's a lot.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden.....

Read your PMs


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1803987 said:


> NWS has rain Saturday night through Thursday....


Yup awesome, I'm glad I dont have a lot of lawn to worry about this year.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1803989 said:


> GFS has almost 3" of rain from Sunday morning to Thursday. That's a lot.


That on top of the inch or so we got today.... Fun!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1803986 said:


> I bet I know who that was at lano......


Everyone there lol


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1803991 said:


> Yup awesome, I'm glad I dont have a lot of lawn to worry about this year.


Me either but I think you and I will Still be screwed!

You with landscape and me with treatments.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1803993 said:


> Everyone there lol


Only one newer clown that I know of, the rest of them in sales are all owners.

At least at Shakopee.


----------



## Polarismalibu

There we go wild!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Skol wild!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Wtf was that he didn't even try to stop that


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1803997 said:


> Skol wild!!!


Wait. Nevermind.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1803994 said:


> Me either but I think you and I will Still be screwed!
> 
> You with landscape and me with treatments.


Yea I can get my clean ups done in a day or two my 2 townhomes will probably get skipped they don't want dethatch and there is no leaves around. There was a week ago.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SnowGuy73;1803995 said:


> Only one newer clown that I know of, the rest of them in sales are all owners.
> 
> At least at Shakopee.


Loretto is good to me. None of the sales guys are owners.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1804001 said:


> Loretto is good to me. None of the sales guys are owners.


Yup, never a problem there except one over zealous sales guy!


----------



## qualitycut

Wild can't catch a break


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1803963 said:


> My kids should trade with your kids so they can both diversify the fleet. I didn't think the five year old would already have every bobcat available.


That is impressive and I think you might spend a little to much money there.


----------



## Greenery

SnowGuy73;1804002 said:


> Yup, never a problem there except one over zealous sales guy!


The young one or the older one?

Bill in parts is great.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1804005 said:


> The young one or the older one?
> 
> Bill in parts is great.


This guy was middle aged, can't remember his name now. I think quality had a run in with him recently too.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1804004 said:


> That is impressive and I think you might spend a little to much money there.


Its the attachments that really add up. The last asphalt planer we bought was over 20k. That's more than half the cost of a new bobcat.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1804000 said:


> Yea I can get my clean ups done in a day or two my 2 townhomes will probably get skipped they don't want dethatch and there is no leaves around. There was a week ago.


Better hit them tomorrow and Saturday get them done before a wet week


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1804008 said:


> Better hit them tomorrow and Saturday get them done before a wet week


Might be a bit wet tomorrow....

I have standing water in my yard.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1803999 said:


> Wait. Nevermind.


What a "rube".


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1804007 said:


> Its the attachments that really add up. The last asphalt planer we bought was over 20k. That's more than half the cost of a new bobcat.


Those skids your buying got to be more than 40 the s590 is 40


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1804006 said:


> This guy was middle aged, can't remember his name now. I think quality had a run in with him recently too.


Starts with a R and sounds like Sandy???


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1804009 said:


> Might be a bit wet tomorrow....
> 
> I have standing water in my yard.


Yea probably, we will see what Saturday brings. I love working weekends


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1804012 said:


> Starts with a R and sounds like Sandy???


I just had to dig out my paper work and that's it last name starts with an E


----------



## Camden

I'm trying to throw this dethatcher together while I watch the Wild. Every time Lapanta gets excited I look up at the tv and the ratchet slips off the nut and I bloody my knuckles. Totally worth it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1804011 said:


> Those skids your buying got to be more than 40 the s590 is 40


We buy s630's now. Did you get a t590 or an s590? Tracked machines are way more.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1804011 said:


> Those skids your buying got to be more than 40 the s590 is 40


So you went with the wheels not the tracks?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1804015 said:


> I'm trying to throw this dethatcher together while I watch the Wild. Every time Lapanta gets excited I look up at the tv and the ratchet slips off the nut and I bloody my knuckles. Totally worth it.


You must be bleeding out by now then


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1804012 said:


> Starts with a R and sounds like Sandy???


I believe you're right!


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1804017 said:


> So you went with the wheels not the tracks?


I think he has tracks.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1804019 said:


> I believe you're right!


I heard there were some smokin' deals at the auction today?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1804014 said:


> I just had to dig out my paper work and that's it last name starts with an E


What a toad that guy is!


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1804021 said:


> I heard there were some smokin' deals at the auction today?


Ryde got a good deal on a grandstand.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1804020 said:


> I think he has tracks.


Correct......


----------



## OC&D

The Wild should have about 4 or 5 goals at this point. Varlamov is playing out of his ass.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1804016 said:


> We buy s630's now. Did you get a t590 or an s590? Tracked machines are way more.


I went with a t590 but the s590 I was quoted at 40,000 so I figured the 630s would be a little more. I guess depending on the package. I could have got mine for 47000 with a heat only package.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1804023 said:


> Ryde got a good deal on a grandstand.


Cafe at that price you could run it for 2 years, sell it and still make money on it.
I'm pretty pissed at myself for not going.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1804025 said:


> The Wild should have about 4 or 5 goals at this point. Varlamov is playing out of his ass.


We should have about 20 goals this whole series.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SnowGuy73;1804002 said:


> Yup, never a problem there except one over zealous sales guy!


He's my neighbor in chaska!


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;1804018 said:


> You must be bleeding out by now then


Pretty sure I'm going to need a transfusion at some point.



OC&D;1804025 said:


> The Wild should have about 4 or 5 goals at this point. Varlamov is playing out of his ass.


You aren't kidding. Figures the Wild would have to defeat a goalie that's playing out of his mind.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1804026 said:


> I went with a t590 but the s590 I was quoted at 40,000 so I figured the 630s would be a little more. I guess depending on the package. I could have got mine for 47000 with a heat only package.


I'd have to look as the last one we bought was about 8 months ago. I know they were going way up in price. We have high flow, A91 and were under 40 I think. Maybe I'm forgetting something. I know the tracked machine's are much much more.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1804031 said:


> I'd have to look as the last one we bought was about 8 months ago. I know they were going way up in price. We have high flow, A91 and were under 40 I think. Maybe I'm forgetting something. I know the tracked machine's are much much more.


Ooo I bet you had the interm tier 4 the new motors add about 4500 to the machine. But hey the rest of the world can run them and are air doesn't mix with thiers lol


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1804031 said:


> I'd have to look as the last one we bought was about 8 months ago. I know they were going way up in price. We have high flow, A91 and were under 40 I think. Maybe I'm forgetting something. I know the tracked machine's are much much more.


You are correct. I think the new tier 4 adds another $4k or so.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1804032 said:


> Ooo I bet you had the interm tier 4 the new motors add about 4500 to the machine. But hey the rest of the world can run them and are air doesn't mix with thiers lol


Well hell, my city is saving the whole world so certainly our country can as well.


----------



## Camden

Started at 8:30 and this is all the further I am LOL Glad I don't pay myself hourly.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1804035 said:


> Started at 8:30 and this is all the further I am LOL Glad I don't pay myself hourly.


Ratchet, beer, wild, beer, beer, wild, wild, ratchet........repeat


----------



## SSS Inc.

When will Roy pull the goalie?


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1804037 said:


> When will Roy pull the goalie?


I hope he pulls Varlamov with 3 minutes left again and it burns him!


----------



## OC&D

I can't stand Lapanta. The guy is awful.


----------



## Camden

TKLAWN;1804038 said:


> I hope he pulls Varlamov with 3 minutes left again and it burns him!


I think you're right. He's going to do what he did in Game 1.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1804038 said:


> I hope he pulls Varlamov with 3 minutes left again and it burns him!


Hopefully we can score


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1804032 said:


> Ooo I bet you had the interm tier 4 the new motors add about 4500 to the machine. But hey the rest of the world can run them and are air doesn't mix with thiers lol


That's what my s650 is I got it before the change over


----------



## OC&D

It's time to convert this PP!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Powerplay!!!!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1803960 said:


> . He's from little Canada one, I walked into lano and the sales guy bugged me right away. Sent me out with quote for a fully loaded machine with all the extra crap I didn't need


I HATE when sales people do that...


----------



## OC&D

Camden;1804040 said:


> I think you're right. He's going to do what he did in Game 1.


I don't know. Our puck possession is awesome to tonight, CO is getting schooled in that department.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Shots are 31-8 Crazy!


----------



## OC&D

Empty net with 2:30 left.


----------



## OC&D

Hooking?!??!!!??? Wtf??


----------



## SSS Inc.

Remember....We can dump on the open net!


----------



## qualitycut

At least they can ice it I guess


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1804047 said:


> Shots are 31-8 Crazy!


Makes the score just that much more absurd!


----------



## qualitycut

I guess their players will just save it


----------



## SSS Inc.

pressure them!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OC&D

They win!!!!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Cafe yea!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hell yeah wild!!!! Tied the series up! Now I have to spend money to go to game 6 lol


----------



## qualitycut

Grandlund played awesome, he's been impressing me.


----------



## SSS Inc.

six on four. player without a stick. That was awesome. We got this.


----------



## OC&D

Granlund makes Koivu look overpaid and obsolete.


----------



## Camden

Grandlund = Series MVP

Kuemper = Series MVP Runner-Up


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1804062 said:


> Grandlund = Series MVP
> 
> Kuemper = Series MVP Runner-Up


Give it to them both! They are doing amazing!


----------



## SSS Inc.

I really wish we had game one back.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1804064 said:


> I really wish we had game one back.


Wish in one hand cafe in the other


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1804059 said:


> Grandlund played awesome, he's been impressing me.


I'll second that... where'd he come from???


----------



## Drakeslayer

Camden;1804062 said:


> Grandlund = Series MVP
> 
> Kuemper = Series MVP Runner-Up


Sounds good. But the series is tied now. 0-0 again.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1804064 said:


> I really wish we had game one back.


I agree. This was a must win game tonight and they pulled it off. They need to find a way to win one in CO.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1804027 said:


> Cafe at that price you could run it for 2 years, sell it and still make money on it.
> I'm pretty pissed at myself for not going.


What did he pay?


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone know a good place to get attachments for a skid?


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1804070 said:


> Anyone know a good place to get attachments for a skid?


What are you looking for? My buddy has a bunch he's selling


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1804071 said:


> What are you looking for? My buddy has a bunch he's selling


Well waiting on tk but a landscape plainer


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1804072 said:


> Well waiting on tk but a landscape plainer


I was treated pretty decent by the guys in Alexandria when I bought my blower from them.

http://www.erskineattachments.com/


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1804072 said:


> Well waiting on tk but a landscape plainer


Harley rake is the way to go. I'm not a big fan of my plainer bar


----------



## SnowGuy73

33° clear calm.


----------



## SnowGuy73

My standing water is gone but still too wet to put a machine on any property.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1804085 said:


> My standing water is gone but still too wet to put a machine on any property.


I thought with it being 33 it would have dried right up lol


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1804086 said:


> I thought with it being 33 it would have dried right up lol


I know, weird!


----------



## SnowGuy73

The water on top of my patio table is frozen...


----------



## qualitycut

Where is the best place to buy chains and binders?


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1804090 said:


> Where is the best place to buy chains and binders?


Fleet Farm has good prices and selection.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1804094 said:


> Fleet Farm has good prices and selection.


Agreed......


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1804094 said:


> Fleet Farm has good prices and selection.


Thanks that's kinda what I was thinking.
Anyone know if i am I right on this, I only need 2 tie downs if less than 10 ft and 1 additional for every 10 there after?

Also what rating chains should I get?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1804097 said:


> Thanks that's kinda what I was thinking.
> Anyone know if i am I right on this, I only need 2 tie downs if less than 10 ft and 1 additional for every 10 there after?
> 
> Also what rating chains should I get?


Pretty sure you need four points of contact for a skid, if you don't want trouble. You can accomplish this with only two chains,


----------



## SnowGuy73

I think I had 5/8" chain when I had a skid.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

quality-----

http://shafermetal.com/

These guys are about 15 miles from my house.

Pretty much everyone around here buys from them.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1804097 said:


> Thanks that's kinda what I was thinking.
> Anyone know if i am I right on this, I only need 2 tie downs if less than 10 ft and 1 additional for every 10 there after?
> 
> Also what rating chains should I get?


Definitely need four chains, one on each corner with a binder.
I think you need to have grade 43 chains to meet dot minimum.


----------



## SnoFarmer

33*
wind calm.
overcast.

hoyea, we received 5"-8" of some nice heavy snow last night.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnoFarmer;1804105 said:


> 33*
> wind calm.
> overcast.
> 
> hoyea, we received 5"-8" of some nice heavy snow last night.


Sounds like fun...


----------



## SnoFarmer

Had to laugh.


SnowGuy73;1804106 said:


> Sounds like fun...


only plowed a couple, let the others melt off today
(i hope). 
It varied a lot right by the lake they only got 1"-2" of slush. 
I guess, up the shore they got well over a foot of the stuff.


----------



## andersman02

I actually had a dream we got snow...

This weather sucks, I hope that the temps stay low next week for cleanups


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm already up to 42°.


----------



## SnowGuy73

andersman02;1804109 said:


> I actually had a dream we got snow...
> 
> This weather sucks, I hope that the temps stay low next week for cleanups


It looks likeit will, cool and rainy.


----------



## qualitycut

andersman02;1804109 said:


> I actually had a dream we got snow...
> 
> This weather sucks, I hope that the temps stay low next week for cleanups


Minus all the rain you should be fine for clean ups


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1804112 said:


> Minus all the rain you should be fine for clean ups


Ya, this sucks!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1804097 said:


> Thanks that's kinda what I was thinking.
> Anyone know if i am I right on this, I only need 2 tie downs if less than 10 ft and 1 additional for every 10 there after?
> 
> Also what rating chains should I get?


It goes off weight, under 10k 3 points over 10k 4 points. I even 4 point the mower, not worth the hassle. Fleet farm or northern for the Gr70 chains. I use 2 binders and 2 ratcheting ones. Use the regular ones on the front and the ratcheting ones on the rear to snug her down

Almost forgot 35*. Deck had ice and the dog bowl was iced over this morning


----------



## SnowGuy73

Marler now shows rain moving in around noon Sunday.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

andersman02;1804109 said:


> I actually had a dream we got snow...
> 
> This weather sucks, I hope that the temps stay low next week for cleanups


I wouldn't worry about the temps being low I'd be more concerned about the rain


----------



## Greenery

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1804114 said:


> Fleet farm or northern for the Gr70 chains. I use 2 binders and 2 ratcheting ones. Use the regular ones on the front and the ratcheting ones on the rear to snug her down.


This is exactly what I do.
I bought two long chains. Left one long for the rear and cut the front one in half to make two chains out of it. That away I don't have to drag the long chain over the attachment every time.

One short one for each side in the front, one long enough for the rear to use for both sides.
Binders hooked directly to the machine.


----------



## Deershack

I always thought that every tie down had to be a seperate chain or strap, with it's own binder. You couldn't run fron side to side to side with a long single.
And you had to go to a hard point on the frame, not say on a skid, to the arms or attachment.


----------



## Greenery

Deershack;1804122 said:


> I always thought that every tie down had to be a seperate chain or strap, with it's own binder. You couldn't run fron side to side to side with a long single.


Yes your correct if its acting as one chain.

Binder directly hooked to machine on each side. One end of chain hooked to trailer on each side. Slack chain rests between the two binder attachment points.

If one side were to "let go" the other side would be unaffected.


----------



## Deershack

Right. That's my understanding.
I use 4 chains with the binders at the trailer sides. Makes it easier and faster to tighten with out climbing on the deck.


----------



## qualitycut

People out doing clean ups


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1804121 said:


> This is exactly what I do.
> I bought two long chains. Left one long for the rear and cut the front one in half to make two chains out of it. That away I don't have to drag the long chain over the attachment every time.
> 
> One short one for each side in the front, one long enough for the rear to use for both sides.
> Binders hooked directly to the machine.


Similar to what I did with a slight variation in mine.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1804125 said:


> People out doing clean ups


Just got back from the shop and saw the same thing.

Unbelievable.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Quality, pm sent your way.

Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1804125 said:


> People out doing clean ups


Did you not get an inch+ of rain in your area over the last two days?


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1804097 said:


> Thanks that's kinda what I was thinking.
> Anyone know if i am I right on this, I only need 2 tie downs if less than 10 ft and 1 additional for every 10 there after?
> 
> Also what rating chains should I get?


I do 3 chains with 4 binders. Two short chains in the front and a long one in the back with binders on all 4 corners.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Prescription is out in the north metro.

We are out pulling stakes and cutting back grasses. Have some new properties and are doing remaining cutbacks the previous contractor didn't do.

Should be ready for turf cleanup come Tuesday, even though it won't happen.


----------



## Greenery

Ok, any suggestions for a natural stone supplier on the west side?

I've been using Hedburg for this as they seem to be the only one I've found with a good selection and in stock.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1804130 said:


> Did you not get an inch+ of rain in your area over the last two days?


Ground is quite soft, even for walking. I don't see the sun coming out for the north metro.


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1804130 said:


> Did you not get an inch+ of rain in your area over the last two days?


Yea I guess they don't care.

By the way my lawn needs to be mowed already.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Guys in East Bethel are cleaning up around puddles in the yard.


----------



## Polarismalibu

After lunch we are going to do a few clean ups. If it's still to we for the mower I have a couple that are small that we have to blow anyway.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Natural Green is out applying on the north side of Blaine. Our soil tempis 41.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1804139 said:


> After lunch we are going to do a few clean ups. If it's still to we for the mower I have a couple that are small that we have to blow anyway.


We will probably do the same tomorrow.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22;1804141 said:


> We will probably do the same tomorrow.


I went out to 6 properties. Soggy! Can't get a machine on them. Now looking for blower only properties to clean. A waste of time sampling all of these properties. Wet with wind here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I guess we do have standing water still...


----------



## SnowGuy73

MNPLOWCO;1804142 said:


> I went out to 6 properties. Soggy! Can't get a machine on them. Now looking for blower only properties to clean. A waste of time sampling all of these properties. Wet with wind here.


I'm not even looking for work today. I have a couple of bids to do and then its beer:30!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1804140 said:


> Natural Green is out applying on the north side of Blaine. Our soil tempis 41.


Push spreader or ride on?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Sun is coming out now that will help!


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1804140 said:


> Natural Green is out applying on the north side of Blaine. Our soil tempis 41.


Will you stop by and see if they have my money!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1804145 said:


> Push spreader or ride on?


I am going to go push a couple.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Blaine, at 11 am.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1804147 said:


> Will you stop by and see if they have my money!


I won't even work for them again.

Had I known someone was subbing for them here I would have put the word out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1804145 said:


> Push spreader or ride on?


Zsprays Max.....


----------



## MNPLOWCO

SnowGuy73;1804144 said:


> I'm not even looking for work today. I have a couple of bids to do and then its beer:30!


My beautiful bride is home today. If I'm not out there working.....she has plenty of things for me to do around here.  So out I go! prsport


----------



## BossPlow614

I was contemplating doing some apps today but as lmn showed, the soil is too cold. We might do some clean ups tmrw if the sun stays out today and dries things up a bit.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1804150 said:


> I won't even work for them again.
> 
> Had I known someone was subbing for them here I would have put the word out.


I did two years ago. Went to court won but still no money and they changed names slightly so they get off the hook.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1804146 said:


> Sun is coming out now that will help!


Been out all morning here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1804154 said:


> I did two years ago. Went to court won but still no money and they changed names slightly so they get off the hook.


Mine was 2 years ago as well.

I drove to the office in Osseo and waited.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1804155 said:


> Been out all morning here.


Up to 51 and there are some great views!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1804151 said:


> Zsprays Max.....


That's a bad idea.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1804148 said:


> I am going to go push a couple.


I thought about it.........


----------



## SnowGuy73

MNPLOWCO;1804152 said:


> My beautiful bride is home today. If I'm not out there working.....she has plenty of things for me to do around here.  So out I go! prsport


I know how that goes.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1804157 said:


> Up to 51 and there are some great views!


53° in Burnsville.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Guys spreading by Northtown.

Turfcos.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

North town Mall is cleaned up around the snow piles.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Cutting Edge is dragging a hose at a strip mall in **** Rapids.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1804164 said:


> Cutting Edge is dragging a hose at a strip mall in **** Rapids.


I wonder if they ever paid anyone.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1804165 said:


> I wonder if they ever paid anyone.


You sub for them too?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1804159 said:


> I thought about it.........


The true sign of being out of shape!


----------



## SnowGuy73

I drove from Shakopee to Burnsville and didn't see one other company.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1804166 said:


> You sub for them too?


Nope don't sub for anyone anymore. know a couple people who did though.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1804167 said:


> The true sign of being out of shape!


I push and drag a decent amount, just not efficient to go out and jump around.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1804169 said:


> Nope don't sub for anyone anymore. know a couple people who did though.


Copy that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Shoreview....

Not as much snow last week.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1804170 said:


> I push and drag a decent amount, just not efficient to go out and jump around.


And its Friday.


----------



## qualitycut

I really hate working on the weekends when people are home


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1804174 said:


> I really hate working on the weekends when people are home


Why we don't do much residential.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1804173 said:


> And its Friday.


True that!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1804174 said:


> I really hate working on the weekends when people are home


I ain't working tomorrow. It will still be too wet, I don't care what the cheat sheet says!


----------



## Greenery

I love seeing Mud tracks all over yards as I drive around.

Wonderful way to start the season.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1804178 said:


> I love seeing Mud tracks all over yards as I drive around.
> 
> Wonderful way to start the season.


Hahahahah!


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1804178 said:


> I love seeing Mud tracks all over yards as I drive around.
> 
> Wonderful way to start the season.


Haha pretty soon we all may have no choice, seeing more people out now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Soccer mom watch in effect!

Conditions are right for sighting today!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1804181 said:


> Haha pretty soon we all may have no choice, seeing more people out now.


I just saw a Tru green truck on 13, that's all.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1804168 said:


> I drove from Shakopee to Burnsville and didn't see one other company.


I have seen three companies doing clean ups. None are using mowers.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1804181 said:


> Haha pretty soon we all may have no choice, seeing more people out now.


It's getting to that point.


----------



## qualitycut

Grabbing the blower and going to hut a customers back yard where I cav just blow it in the woods, at least I can say I tried and he will quit bugging me.


----------



## snowman55

Natural green. lets review who they are. Started as Roots then concierge then andersons then granulawn now natural green. I think there was another name in there too but I forget. You have to ask, why would an organization change their name and tax id so many times?


----------



## qualitycut

Wtf just seen a 70+ year old lady driving a 1ton dump with a leaf box and billy goat. That's a first


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1804190 said:


> Wtf just seen a 70+ year old lady driving a 1ton dump with a leaf box and billy goat. That's a first


Did you wink at her?


----------



## Green Grass

snowman55;1804187 said:


> Natural green. lets review who they are. Started as Roots then concierge then andersons then granulawn now natural green. I think there was another name in there too but I forget. You have to ask, why would an organization change their name and tax id so many times?


Cause there a piece of Cafe!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1804191 said:


> Did you wink at her?


They exchanged numbers.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1804194 said:


> They exchanged numbers.


Nice!......


----------



## Green Grass

Just pushed one in Winsted and there are already diandlions in the yard.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1804197 said:


> Just pushed one in Winsted and there are already diandlions in the yard.


Probably from last year is my guess.


----------



## Greenery

Green Grass;1804197 said:


> Just pushed one in Winsted and there are already diandlions in the yard.


Nice, with these late starts I actually prefer to time it with the emergence of dandies. Pre-m, post and fert.

The only downside is I miss out on that first granular only app (least expense).


----------



## Green Grass

Cafe it I am calling it a day.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Spring green is doing apps, just did my neighbors.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1804201 said:


> Cafe it I am calling it a day.


Lazy ass!!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1804203 said:


> Lazy ass!!


Well thank you! My neighbor is having a garage sale maybe I can get some good people watching in!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1804205 said:


> Well thank you! My neighbor is having a garage sale maybe I can get some good people watching in!


That's more like it!


----------



## qualitycut

Well that was ok any piles of leaves were just wet heavy pieces of cafe. I did the best I could in the back yard. It will save me a little time when I finish it is about it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Univerty and 280. Full sun. 2 pm.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Same property. First pic was outside the building, between the road and sidewalk.

This pic is inside the courtyard. Full sun, 2 pm.


----------



## qualitycut

Where can a guy get a small batch of those Fert signs for when I do the granular at a few places.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1804209 said:


> Univerty and 280. Full sun. 2 pm.


I'm more curious about why you carry a meat thermometer in your truck!.....

Haha.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1804212 said:


> Where can a guy get a small batch of those Fert signs for when I do the granular at a few places.


Jdl in Burnsville has them.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1804212 said:


> Where can a guy get a small batch of those Fert signs for when I do the granular at a few places.


I would think Gertens would have them. I know JDL has them.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1804212 said:


> Where can a guy get a small batch of those Fert signs for when I do the granular at a few places.


Buy some off of the guys here. JDL will want to sell you a box of 200 of them.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Maplewood, east of 35E, south of 36.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1804213 said:


> I'm more curious about why you carry a meat thermometer in your truck!.....
> 
> Haha.


$5 soil temp from Wal-mart.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1804219 said:


> $5 soil temp from Wal-mart.


I meant the fact you carry it with you, thought maybe you testes your lunch meat or something.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1804217 said:


> Buy some off of the guys here. JDL will want to sell you a box of 200 of them.


I threw an entire box of them away last spring, I couldn't give them damn things away.


----------



## Deershack

Lets not go there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1804220 said:


> I meant the fact you carry it with you, thought maybe you testes your lunch meat or something.


Nah, always forget where I put mine, so just run and buy one each spring.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1804220 said:


> I meant the fact you carry it with you, thought maybe you testes your lunch meat or something.


he doubles as a health inspector!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1804223 said:


> Nah, always forget where I put mine, so just run and buy one each spring.


Or a guy throws it in a box and the little rod breaks off.. Been there.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1804224 said:


> he doubles as a health inspector!


Hahahahah!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Now I'm seeing guys out doing clean ups..... Still too wet, muddy tire tracks and thatch not getting sucked up!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh oh.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1804227 said:


> Now I'm seeing guys out doing clean ups..... Still too wet, muddy tire tracks and thatch not getting sucked up!


We are at a decent sized townhome in WBL. WAY too wet.

Can't even hardly walk on it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1804230 said:


> We are at a decent sized townhome in WBL. WAY too wet.
> 
> Can't even hardly walk on it.


Both of them I've seen have been townhouses too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://i61.tinypic.com/29oopwx.jpg


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yup, too wet!


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1804190 said:


> Wtf just seen a 70+ year old lady driving a 1ton dump with a leaf box and billy goat. That's a first


Was it All American?


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1804230 said:


> We are at a decent sized townhome in WBL. WAY too wet.
> 
> Can't even hardly walk on it.


My yard is starting to dry up.


----------



## BossPlow614

Polarismalibu;1804234 said:


> Was it All American?


That's who I'd assume it was.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1804235 said:


> My yard is starting to dry up.


They are but any leaves are stuck to the ground and are real wet. One of my places I blew them around a little and thined them out so hopefully tomorrow I can hit it. We will see I guess.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1804235 said:


> My yard is starting to dry up.


Same,I'm still not going to risk it though.


----------



## ryde307

Greenery;1804134 said:


> Ok, any suggestions for a natural stone supplier on the west side?
> 
> I've been using Hedburg for this as they seem to be the only one I've found with a good selection and in stock.


John with Orijin stone in Saint Louis Park. They are not huge but have high quality stone, good prices, and rare stuff others do not have.



SnowGuy73;1804243 said:


> Same,I'm still not going to risk it though.


We did a clean up/ Mulch job in MPLS this morning then worked on a large clean up/trimming/ pond cleaning mulch job in Shorewood. Grass was a bit wet but doable until I decided to go to the low corner and get the mower stuck.


----------



## ryde307

Also I have a 48" Toro grandstand for sale for a good deal if anyone needs one. It has .2 hours on it.


----------



## ryde307




----------



## Deershack

where is-as is????????????????????


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1804244 said:


> We did a clean up/ Mulch job in MPLS this morning then worked on a large clean up/trimming/ pond cleaning mulch job in Shorewood. Grass was a bit wet but doable until I decided to go to the low corner and get the mower stuck.


Hahahahah...

Sorry, that sucks!


----------



## Greenery

ryde307;1804245 said:


> Also I have a 48" Toro grandstand for sale for a good deal if anyone needs one. It has .2 hours on it.


I sent you a pm on here about an item you had on LS


----------



## ryde307

Greenery;1804249 said:


> I sent you a pm on here about an item you had on LS


Sorry missed it. We sold the good one. Still have one we built but it's nothing special.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1804156 said:


> Mine was 2 years ago as well.
> 
> I drove to the office in Osseo and waited.


I hadn't even heard of them till about 2 years ago


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1804177 said:


> I ain't working tomorrow. It will still be too wet, I don't care what the cheat sheet says!


Exactly...


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1804156 said:


> Mine was 2 years ago as well.
> 
> I drove to the office in Osseo and waited.


I got about a 1/3 of what they owed. The good news was it was monthly and it never snowed that winter.


----------



## cbservicesllc

snowman55;1804187 said:


> Natural green. lets review who they are. Started as Roots then concierge then andersons then granulawn now natural green. I think there was another name in there too but I forget. You have to ask, why would an organization change their name and tax id so many times?


Did not know that...


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1804252 said:


> I hadn't even heard of them till about 2 years ago


That is when they stopped being concierge.


----------



## Green Grass

Is it wrong that we needed Milk so I went to Menard's.


----------



## Greenery

Haha, I've done a little grocery shopping there.

Nuts and bolts and cereal in one stop.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1804258 said:


> Is it wrong that we needed Milk so I went to Menard's.


Go to the store for milk walk out later with a new kitchen lol


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1804234 said:


> Was it All American?


Ha! I was wondering the same!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1804256 said:


> That is when they stopped being concierge.


I still think that's a kick ass name!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1804259 said:


> Haha, I've done a little grocery shopping there.
> 
> Nuts and bolts and cereal in one stop.


Tato skin chips.


----------



## olsonbro

LwnmwrMan22;1804230 said:


> We are at a decent sized townhome in WBL. WAY too wet.
> 
> Can't even hardly walk on it.


Your right by our shop, have seen your trucks roll past many times last summer. I agree it's to wet to do anything. We have finished booming sand, dirt and seeding and other misc spring stuff. Hoping the rain goes away and we go full steam ahead monday on turf cleanups


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1804260 said:


> Go to the store for milk walk out later with a new kitchen lol


Get Kemp's select there for a dollar less then the grocery store.


----------



## SnowGuy73

olsonbro;1804264 said:


> Hoping the rain goes away and we go full steam ahead monday on turf cleanups


Good luck with that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS has me at rain from Saturday night to Friday.


----------



## olsonbro

SnowGuy73;1804266 said:


> Good luck with that.


A guy can hope right? Just like snow, I always hope it goes away


----------



## SSS Inc.

Wow! Five pages to read on a beautiful Spring day?!?!?!?! I measured 17 parking lots today and saw three giant snow piles still on some lots....On the southside too.  What the heck is going on here?!?!

BTW: My yard in S. mpls is dry but we have sand about 10" down.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Put down some pretty em today. Saw a couple crews out doing clean ups and dethatching. Had water standing all the yards except one I was at. No way would I put anything heavier than my hps on them let alone a heavy azz mower. Plus you'd rip and tear everything to heck with and type of dethatching method


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1804246 said:


>


PM me the info Ryde. Got a smoking deal from the dealer, but I need to buy a ZTR as well and not sure if I need the ZTr.


----------



## Green Grass

My yard is now dry and hard as a rock. What a little sun can do. maybe I will try to dethatch tomorrow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1804254 said:


> I got about a 1/3 of what they owed. The good news was it was monthly and it never snowed that winter.


Mine was the same way. Small 4 Plex townhome in Hugo. Nothing major, probably why I got the $900 they owed me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

olsonbro;1804264 said:


> Your right by our shop, have seen your trucks roll past many times last summer. I agree it's to wet to do anything. We have finished booming sand, dirt and seeding and other misc spring stuff. Hoping the rain goes away and we go full steam ahead monday on turf cleanups


Careful..... You might give away who you are.


----------



## SnowGuy73

olsonbro;1804269 said:


> A guy can hope right? Just like snow, I always hope it goes away


That's about it too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1804271 said:


> Put down some pretty em today. Saw a couple crews out doing clean ups and dethatching. Had water standing all the yards except one I was at. No way would I put anything heavier than my hps on them let alone a heavy azz mower. Plus you'd rip and tear everything to heck with and type of dethatching method


You put fert down over puddles?!?!?!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1804276 said:


> Careful..... You might give away who you are.


Haha. Dick!


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1804275 said:


> Mine was the same way. Small 4 Plex townhome in Hugo. Nothing major, probably why I got the $900 they owed me.


They still owe me $3000.


----------



## olsonbro

LwnmwrMan22;1804276 said:


> Careful..... You might give away who you are.
> 
> Haha, yea I guess I'm not worried about it. My username is my last name after all. 12 years ago the company was named olson brothers lawn.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1804280 said:


> You put fert down over puddles?!?!?!


No. Just went around them. They were only 1'x1' at most. Here and there. Both town homes had several big ones. Its not going to get better until its too late


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1804285 said:


> No. Just went around them. They were only 1'x1' at most. Here and there. Both town homes had several big ones. Its not going to get better until its too late


Ah, gotcha...


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## andersman02

SnowGuy73;1804293 said:


>


Well...at least I'll be getting my low temps.

Got 2 commercials cleaned up today with my foreman. Started at 11 by mower time at 12 ground was fine. Luckily both properties were higher up and didn't have any low spots. Dried up real quick..

Looks like a long day tomorrow


----------



## BossPlow614

andersman02;1804294 said:


> Well...at least I'll be getting my low temps.
> 
> Got 2 commercials cleaned up today with my foreman. Started at 11 by mower time at 12 ground was fine. Luckily both properties were higher up and didn't have any low spots. Dried up real quick..
> *
> Looks like a long day tomorrow*


Right you are about that. We're definitely going until about dark to get as much done as possible before it rains for 5+ days.

Did some bids & invoicing this morning then started at about 1 today pulling stakes and fixing turf damage. Just fueled everything up to be ready for tomorrow.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1804295 said:


> Right you are about that. We're definitely going until about dark to get as much done as possible before it rains for 5+ days.
> 
> Did some bids & invoicing this morning then started at about 1 today pulling stakes and fixing turf damage. Just fueled everything up to be ready for tomorrow.


That's why I use the little metal ones they get torn out before I need to pick them up


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1804296 said:


> That's why I use the little metal ones they get torn out before I need to pick them up


Turf had to be fixed at every stop anyway so it's not a huge deal.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1804297 said:


> Turf had to be fixed at every stop anyway so it's not a huge deal.


I don't wreck the turf.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gonna let my guys run about 4 hours tomorrow.

Had the Exmark out in my yard today, not as bad as I thought.

Will finish up my yard tomorrow.

Will get everything ready for next week when it stops raining.


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1804299 said:


> I don't wreck the turf.


You must be the only one on here that doesn't. Commercial isnt anywhere as bad as residential. Plus some accts weren't signed on until after the first storm so they were never staked.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1804299 said:


> I don't wreck the turf.


^^What a Richard!^^


----------



## andersman02

BossPlow614;1804302 said:


> You must be the only one on here that doesn't. Commercial isnt anywhere as bad as residential. Plus some accts weren't signed on until after the first storm so they were never staked.


Those are the best! We make it very clear we aren't responsible for turf damage if they sign up after the first event.

There are those, mainly ones with the bottoms humped up, that have to brr fixed every year


----------



## andersman02

I went out last week, half the customers had already pulled them out


----------



## BossPlow614

andersman02;1804306 said:


> Those are the best! We make it very clear we aren't responsible for turf damage if they sign up after the first event.
> 
> There are those, mainly ones with the bottoms humped up, that have to brr fixed every year


Ehh it's not really a big deal, most of them are for a local management company that sends over a lot of work & pricing is on par.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1804296 said:


> That's why I use the little metal ones they get torn out before I need to pick them up


Haha, same here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1804302 said:


> You must be the only one on here that doesn't. Commercial isnt anywhere as bad as residential. Plus some accts weren't signed on until after the first storm so they were never staked.


I have zero turf damage this spring. Just a moved boulder, some pushed rocks, and that's about it.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1804310 said:


> I have zero turf damage this spring. Just a moved boulder, some pushed rocks, and that's about it.


How else do you get voted best lawn company in Skakopee?


----------



## SnowGuy73

andersman02;1804307 said:


> I went out last week, half the customers had already pulled them out


I don't collect them. If they are still there during clean ups I will remove them then the ones that don't get cleaned the owner can pull.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1804311 said:


> How else do you get voted best lawn company in Skakopee?


By a large margin too!

Stalker.......


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1804311 said:


> How else do you get voted best lawn company in Skakopee?


Only one in town?


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1804313 said:


> By a large margin too!
> 
> Stalker.......


Happened by accident.
Unfortunately I didn't get any votes.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1804315 said:


> Happened by accident.
> Unfortunately I didn't get any votes.


In Shakopee, or waconia?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1804314 said:


> Only one in town?


Not for long.payuppayuppayup


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1804317 said:


> Not for long.payuppayuppayup


Go for it....

Let me know how that works out for you.

Haha.


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1804317 said:


> Not for long.payuppayuppayup


No action on lot sweep tonight?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1804318 said:


> Go for it....
> 
> Let me know how that works out for you.
> 
> Haha.


We can call you reliakor II.


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1804319 said:


> No action on lot sweep tonight?


Nope. There was an asphalt site but it was full of idiots with pickup trucks and buckets. Then they forgot to pay the bill and the site was no more. :laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1804320 said:


> We can call you reliakor II.


Ahh.......NO!


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1804316 said:


> In Shakopee, or waconia?


Apparently you have to advertise to be eligible.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1804323 said:


> Apparently you have to advertise to be eligible.


You ever look at that land plane


----------



## qualitycut

I should have said screw it and got the mower out, I don't want to work tomorrow


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1804323 said:


> Apparently you have to advertise to be eligible.


I don't advertise...


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1804322 said:


> Ahh.......NO!


Hahahahah.

You sure?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1804329 said:


> I should have said screw it and got the mower out, I don't want to work tomorrow


To hell with that, I'm not working tomorrow!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1804273 said:


> My yard is now dry and hard as a rock. What a little sun can do. maybe I will try to dethatch tomorrow.


I did two tonight in Andover and it went great. Not to dry not to wet


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1804331 said:


> Hahahahah.
> 
> You sure?


Our focus is Quality.



SnowGuy73;1804333 said:


> To hell with that, I'm not working tomorrow!


Lucky! Looking forward to Memorial Day which will be the next day off here.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1804325 said:


> You ever look at that land plane


I did, it's a 72inch,bobcat brand, screen,dual edges and ripper teeth. Thing is in great shape.

To be honest I don't really know what it's worth. What do you think?

Just looked on Bobcat website, must be deluxe version.


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;1804311 said:


> How else do you get voted best lawn company in Skakopee?


Hey TK... going out on a limb here... your license plate the same as your screen name?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1804336 said:


> Our focus is Quality.
> 
> Lucky! Looking forward to Memorial Day which will be the next day off here.


That sucks!


----------



## TKLAWN

cbservicesllc;1804339 said:


> Hey TK... going out on a limb here... your license plate the same as your screen name?


Maybe..... Depends?


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1804340 said:


> That sucks!


You gotta make hay while the sun shines. payup


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1804337 said:


> I did, it's a 72inch,bobcat brand, screen,dual edges and ripper teeth. Thing is in great shape.
> 
> To be honest I don't really know what it's worth. What do you think?
> 
> Just looked on Bobcat website, must be deluxe version.


Idk you once said a good deal so let me know and if its a fair price I will come get it


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1804342 said:


> You gotta make hay while the sun shines. payup


True.... ..


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;1804341 said:


> Maybe..... Depends?


I was out in Chaska today off Bavaria road something or other (I was so friggin lost) for some irrigation work and saw you


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1804343 said:


> Idk you once said a good deal so let me know and if its a fair price I will come get it


Sound good. I will let you know tomorrow.



cbservicesllc;1804347 said:


> I was out in Chaska today off Bavaria road something or other (I was so friggin lost) for some irrigation work and saw you


That was me. If you guys come this way I could get you some referrals.


----------



## Greenery

"Um hi, I would like a free estimate. I seem to have bumps all over my lawn, I think its earthworms or voles causing it.. Can you roll my lawn with a big roller to smooth it out? Also I was hoping you might have some young kids or teenagers that could rake my lawn, I didn't get a chance to rake them in the fall.... Can you do it today or tomorrow before it rains?" 

Click.....


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1804348 said:



> Sound good. I will let you know tomorrow.
> 
> That was me. If you guys come this way I could get you some referrals.


Yea let me know!


----------



## BossPlow614

Greenery;1804349 said:


> "Um hi, I would like a free estimate. I seem to have bumps all over my lawn, I think its earthworms or voles causing it.. Can you roll my lawn with a big roller to smooth it out? Also I was hoping you might have some young kids or teenagers that could rake my lawn, I didn't get a chance to rake them in the fall.... Can you do it today or tomorrow before it rains?"
> 
> Click.....


Haha. Phone call or voicemail?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Blackhawks are going into over time again


----------



## Camden

Greenery;1804349 said:


> "Um hi, I would like a free estimate. I seem to have bumps all over my lawn, I think its earthworms or voles causing it.. Can you roll my lawn with a big roller to smooth it out? Also I was hoping you might have some young kids or teenagers that could rake my lawn, I didn't get a chance to rake them in the fall.... Can you do it today or tomorrow before it rains?"
> 
> Click.....


LOL!

Good one


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1804352 said:


> Blackhawks are going into over time again


Game Over! How did they let that happen.


----------



## qualitycut

Wow they popped over the the Dallas game at the right time


----------



## banonea

MNPLOW here is that trailer you gave me... looks a little different? Thanks again
Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1804347 said:


> I was out in Chaska today off Bavaria road something or other (I was so friggin lost) for some irrigation work and saw you


You drive all the way from maple grove to Chaska?!?!?

Damn!!!


----------



## Camden

Wife and I are at a friend's house and they have basic cable. Who in the cafe doesn't have expanded basic so you can at least watch SOME sports?!?

I'm missing playoff hockey....


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1804363 said:


> Wife and I are at a friend's house and they have basic cable. Who in the cafe doesn't have expanded basic so you can at least watch SOME sports?!?
> 
> I'm missing playoff hockey....


Bummer the st louis game was good, this Anaheim games pretty good also. Just don't go there tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1804363 said:


> Wife and I are at a friend's house and they have basic cable. Who in the cafe doesn't have expanded basic so you can at least watch SOME sports?!?
> 
> I'm missing playoff hockey....


I still have regular tv from when Comcast pissed me off!


----------



## qualitycut

Hmm I wonder how much propane the grill went through in the 3.5 hrs I left it on. Cafe...


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1804369 said:


> Hmm I wonder how much propane the grill went through in the 3.5 hrs I left it on. Cafe...


No more then 20lbs.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1804369 said:


> Hmm I wonder how much propane the grill went through in the 3.5 hrs I left it on. Cafe...


No wonder there is a propane shortage


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1804369 said:


> Hmm I wonder how much propane the grill went through in the 3.5 hrs I left it on. Cafe...


Should be nice and clean now!


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1804371 said:


> No wonder there is a propane shortage


I usually crank it when I'm done so it burns everything off then when I'm done eating shut it off. I'm blaming it on the beers


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1804372 said:


> Should be nice and clean now!


I some how just got your pm. I will call ya tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1804373 said:


> I usually crank it when I'm done so it burns everything off then when I'm done eating shut it off. I'm blaming it on the beers


I do the same thing. I have left mine on for a while before.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Well I finally went and took the pesticide applicator test today, passed on the first try. Everybody else there was retesting some on time number 3

So I can finally do some apps myself, I think I should be excited but somehow I don't feel it...haha.

Maybe because it's going to rain everyday next week and we fall farther and farther behind.

Work tomorrow with whatever we can get done and take next week off it looks like!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1804232 said:


> http://i61.tinypic.com/29oopwx.jpg


I didn't get one single "hehehe" from this??? Thanks alot guys!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1804377 said:


> I didn't get one single "hehehe" from this??? Thanks alot guys!!!


Haha that's funny! I didn't see you posted that before


----------



## Polarismalibu

3 goals on 4 shots for Anaheim this period. Some good fights too!


----------



## justinsp

SSS
Your city has nothing better to vote on and now I bet they feel all warm and fuzzy. http://kstp.com/news/stories/S3413212.shtml.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1804374 said:


> I some how just got your pm. I will call ya tomorrow afternoon.


I had the same issue with your pm.

No problem.


----------



## SnowGuy73

39° sunny calm.


----------



## SSS Inc.

You guys better get to work. I've seen about 10 companies just by ridgedale. There are some pink trucks next to me.

Its freezing out here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Windy as heck here. Fairly chilly too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Highs for me are below 50 until Thursday. Rain every day and night.

If the garage isn't clean by the end of the week, it ain't gonna get clean.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

At least it should melt down most of the snow / ice that's under the leaves.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ryde,

I would really like the mower, but throw it on CL.

If you can move it, move it.

Once I get paid up from my snowplowing, I'll check and see if you still have it.

If it's gone, it's gone. If not, I'll get it from ya.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1804392 said:


> You guys better get to work. I've seen about 10 companies just by ridgedale. There are some pink trucks next to me.
> 
> Its freezing out here.


I am going I am going.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1804392 said:


> You guys better get to work. I've seen about 10 companies just by ridgedale. There are some pink trucks next to me.
> 
> Its freezing out here.


Its Saturday and I'm 90% residential.... No work for this guy.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Walked around my yard... way too wet... I know it's not going to get any better... but what do you do


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1804403 said:


> Walked around my yard... way too wet... I know it's not going to get any better... but what do you do


I'd say borderline at best here. Clean ups a guy would be fine with the exception of the wind, but raking is very borderline.


----------



## SnowGuy73

People must be in the spring mode now. Between 18:00 last night and 08:00 this morning I have 3 calls of people wanting to sign up for fert. One of them was a bid I put out back in early March!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1804405 said:


> People must be in the spring mode now. Between 18:00 last night and 08:00 this morning I have 3 calls of people wanting to sign up for fert. One of them was a bid I put out back in early March!


Oh........ And an email of one too.


----------



## Ranger620

Sss you still checking in here?? Do you end up with any asphalt millings?? I wanna do my driveway with it. If so do you sell it or just reuse it


----------



## MNPLOWCO

banonea;1804359 said:


> MNPLOW here is that trailer you gave me... looks a little different? Thanks again
> Thumbs Up


A Phoenix from the ashes. Nice work!!

Question for all. 4500 sq. ft. Labor only on Friend (neighbor) mulch install.
Labor only. Corner lot easily access. Wheel barrel...longest hall 100 Ft.
Whadayathink? $ 

It's a refresh 1.5 -2" area dependent and about 21 Sq yards of mulch.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

MNPLOWCO;1804415 said:


> A Phoenix from the ashes. Nice work!!
> 
> Question for all. 4500 sq. ft. Labor only on Friend (neighbor) mulch install.
> Labor only. Corner lot easily access. Wheel barrel...longest hall 100 Ft.
> Whadayathink? $
> 
> It's a refresh 1.5 -2" area dependent and about 21 Sq yards of mulch.


Hopefully you don't get a lot of smart azZ remarks like I did when in asked a similar question


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1804412 said:


> Sss you still checking in here?? Do you end up with any asphalt millings?? I wanna do my driveway with it. If so do you sell it or just reuse it


Lots of it. Most goes right to the plant but some comes back to the yard. Do you have a way to come get it? You were one of two people that wanted fill too right?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO;1804415 said:


> A Phoenix from the ashes. Nice work!!
> 
> Question for all. 4500 sq. ft. Labor only on Friend (neighbor) mulch install.
> Labor only. Corner lot easily access. Wheel barrel...longest hall 100 Ft.
> Whadayathink? $
> 
> It's a refresh 1.5 -2" area dependent and about 21 Sq yards of mulch.


$25/yard for the labor. $500.


----------



## Greenery

MNPLOWCO;1804415 said:


> A Phoenix from the ashes. Nice work!!
> 
> Question for all. 4500 sq. ft. Labor only on Friend (neighbor) mulch install.
> Labor only. Corner lot easily access. Wheel barrel...longest hall 100 Ft.
> Whadayathink? $
> 
> It's a refresh 1.5 -2" area dependent and about 21 Sq yards of mulch.


I charge one hour of labor per cubic yard.

So I would charge 21 hours regardless of how long it takes unless it is a extremely time consuming install (buckets) than I will charge more.

For a friend I would just do it at a reasonable hourly rate. (Actual hours)


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1804422 said:


> $25/yard for the labor. $500.


That's about what I'm at.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

In a way... I hope this is true.

It wouldn't add up on the blacktop. It would get people to calm down about getting work done immediately.

AND..... it's another reason we aren't doing cleanups today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Little bullseye of moisture 20 miles NE of me. 4-5" of rain by Friday?










Or is that 3-4" of rain. I guess what difference would it make??


----------



## Green Grass

Dethatched two yards this morning and they went great. Now it should start raining.


----------



## qualitycut

Igh to st louis park and haven't seen anyone out. Pretty windy


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22;1804422 said:


> $25/yard for the labor. $500.


thank you all for the mulch labor input. I didn't want to be out of line with a friend. Thank you


----------



## qualitycut

Detoured around lake Calhoun


----------



## Greenery

I came across this on CL. This is not me.


3 new exmark zero turn mowers from the Cambridge area. Large cash reward for recovery of mowers and or name of the thieves who stole them ( update== Pickup used in felony was taken by to impound and thief is known). Doubt the crook remembers where the mowers are. Trailer was recovered by Coopers corner of hwy 65.

Thank You these felons deserve to spend time behind bars at the least..

Any info that leads to the arrest of owners (crooks) or the return of the stolen mowers carries a large cash reward.
Thanks for your help. Please call 763 689 1794 with any info and ask for Brian or Charlie.

Following are the serial numbers // Model number
313631714 // PSN740KC604
313633824 // LZE730KA604
313652574 // PNS680KC523


----------



## SnowGuy73

Shakopee, to Burnsville, to Lakeville and back. One company out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Tru greens new trucks are a little different looking!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1804436 said:


> Shakopee, to Burnsville, to Lakeville and back. One company out.


I've seen lots of yoga pants though! I might go try and detach a small commercial so I feel better about myself


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1804439 said:


> I've seen lots of yoga pants though! I might go try and detach a small commercial so I feel better about myself


Same here, haha.


----------



## olsonbro

SnowGuy73;1804437 said:


> Tru greens new trucks are a little different looking!


Are you talking about the van trucks? They appear to be vans with flat beds on them.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1804440 said:


> Same here, haha.


The pants or going go work?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Decided to buy my dad lunch at Famous Dave's instead of working.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1804443 said:


> The pants or going go work?


Pants, the hell with work. Its Saturday!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1804445 said:


> Decided to buy my dad lunch at Famous Dave's instead of working.


Good call I brought the gf along for a bid and then brought her to lunch, going to attempt a dethatch and call it a day.


----------



## SnowGuy73

olsonbro;1804442 said:


> Are you talking about the van trucks? They appear to be vans with flat beds on them.


Ya. Like a e350 with a wide flatbed thing. Odd!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1804446 said:


> Pants, the hell with work. Its Saturday!


I know im torn on doing the one but figure why not only half mile from the house.


----------



## BossPlow614

So which one of y'all was the guy in the little Toyota truck at the MG Yard Waste that tried taking my tarp & ratchet straps while I was blowing out the bed of my truck? What pisses me off the most with it was the dude just walked up and was about to grab them until I yelled at him.  what a loser!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1804449 said:


> I know im torn on doing the one but figure why not only half mile from the house.


You're too motivated!


----------



## Green Grass

BossPlow614;1804452 said:


> So which one of y'all was the guy in the little Toyota truck at the MG Yard Waste that tried taking my tarp & ratchet straps while I was blowing out the bed of my truck? What pisses me off the most with it was the dude just walked up and was about to grab them until I yelled at him.  what a loser!


That is what happens when you wonder into CB's Hood


----------



## BossPlow614

Green Grass;1804455 said:


> That is what happens when you wonder into CB's Hood


:laughing:

I'm only a few miles from him anyway.


----------



## cbservicesllc

olsonbro;1804442 said:


> Are you talking about the van trucks? They appear to be vans with flat beds on them.


The minnesota wanner bodies with the angle in the back?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1804455 said:


> That is what happens when you wonder into CB's Hood


Haha... must be one of my spies... rough part of town over there at yard waste!

Only one's I've seen doing cleanups was Lawn Ranger making a muddy mess. They were over at the commercial I was at with the FD because they're electrical switch gear blew up inside


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1804454 said:


> You're too motivated!


Far from it. Glad I did the lawn was long as hell. 3.5 and was still getting a lot of green. I should have brought the trimmer to do the curbs it was so bad


----------



## Camden

I dethatched three places today. No issues with wetness at all. I might even head back out and do some more before I go to my son's prom tonight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1804458 said:


> The minnesota wanner bodies with the angle in the back?


Yup, that's it.

That's wanner?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1804461 said:


> Far from it. Glad I did the lawn was long as hell. 3.5 and was still getting a lot of green. I should have brought the trimmer to do the curbs it was so bad


I'm well into a case of Coors, that's the only thing I'm working on!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1804463 said:


> Yup, that's it.
> 
> That's wanner?


Yeah... I'm trying to find a picture of the custom box, but I think it's the same one you're talking about


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1804462 said:


> I dethatched three places today. No issues with wetness at all. I might even head back out and do some more before I go to my son's prom tonight.


I did 3 also all were good till I got to my parents half of yard was dry then all of a sudden just started ripping lawn in the back half. I'm done


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1804466 said:


> Yeah... I'm trying to find a picture of the custom box, but I think it's the same one you're talking about


It probably is, sounds like it anyway.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I think the most frustrating part of this business is bidding.

I lost the one bank last week when I finally raised the price 12.5% after doing it the same price for 13 years. I raised a different branch 8% and kept that one. We're talking $25 / $50 per month, or $5 per week plus cost of increase in fertilizers.

From that I go to a residential. Property owner tells me she already has 2 different prices, but I come highly recommended. I ask who recommended me, I don't recognize the names. Oh well, good for me. They know me from somewhere, because I have my number on my enclosed trailer, and the back window of one truck. That's it.

Anyways, I give her my price for everything. Mowing, cleanup, fert, irrigation, full boat.

Emails back, says I'm the highest of all 3, lake lot, about an acre of turf, $75 per week, $125 per app, wants to know if I'll come down any, I'm 50% more than the next guy. $50? Anyways. 

I say no. That's my price. 

Emails back an hour later and I have the job.

I always get upset when I lose an account, but invariably another usually falls in my lap, which pays more and is less work.

It's still frustrating to figure out how to bid some of these properties. I wonder how many times I'm leaving money on the table, then the next time you're cutting costs everywhere you can, and you find out you lost it by 30% and you're just left scratching your head.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have officially called it. Diving into two cases of Angry Orchard tonight. Using a week of rain to recover.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1804470 said:


> I think the most frustrating part of this business is bidding.
> 
> I lost the one bank last week when I finally raised the price 12.5% after doing it the same price for 13 years. I raised a different branch 8% and kept that one. We're talking $25 / $50 per month, or $5 per week plus cost of increase in fertilizers.
> 
> From that I go to a residential. Property owner tells me she already has 2 different prices, but I come highly recommended. I ask who recommended me, I don't recognize the names. Oh well, good for me. They know me from somewhere, because I have my number on my enclosed trailer, and the back window of one truck. That's it.
> 
> Anyways, I give her my price for everything. Mowing, cleanup, fert, irrigation, full boat.
> 
> Emails back, says I'm the highest of all 3, lake lot, about an acre of turf, $75 per week, $125 per app, wants to know if I'll come down any, I'm 50% more than the next guy. $50? Anyways.
> 
> I say no. That's my price.
> 
> Emails back an hour later and I have the job.
> 
> I always get upset when I lose an account, but invariably another usually falls in my lap, which pays more and is less work.
> 
> It's still frustrating to figure out how to bid some of these properties. I wonder how many times I'm leaving money on the table, then the next time you're cutting costs everywhere you can, and you find out you lost it by 30% and you're just left scratching your head.


Every residential account I have I am the highest bid. They understand that you pay for quality. Commercial accounts only care about every penny.


----------



## Green Grass

Starting to get really dark out!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Line of showers moving in.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yuhas has 100% rain through Tuesday and then 70%


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1804478 said:


> Line of showers moving in.


Thunderstorms too!


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1804421 said:


> Lots of it. Most goes right to the plant but some comes back to the yard. Do you have a way to come get it? You were one of two people that wanted fill too right?


Thinking about buying a dump trailer and my 550truck dump and fill i need too nut thats easier to find


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1804473 said:


> I have officially called it. Diving into two cases of Angry Orchard tonight. Using a week of rain to recover.


Put a shot of cinnamon wiskey in a glass full of angry orchard. Really good but sneaks up on ya


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1804480 said:


> Thunderstorms too!


Can you say attic fire :crying:


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1804484 said:


> Can you say attic fire :crying:


Tis the season...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1804480 said:


> Thunderstorms too!


Nice!........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Storms kind of fell apart by me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light rain now.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1804488 said:


> Light rain now.


Got really dark here but didn't get more then a couple sprinkles.


----------



## BossPlow614

Ranger620;1804483 said:


> Put a shot of cinnamon wiskey in a glass full of angry orchard. Really good but sneaks up on ya


Fireball + angry orchard = delicious.


----------



## TKLAWN

BossPlow614;1804491 said:


> Fireball + angry orchard = delicious.


Angry balls, that will get the party started.


----------



## qualitycut

Jack fire is way better than fire ball, its not syrupy


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1804489 said:


> Got really dark here but didn't get more then a couple sprinkles.


Lots of thunder here. Little rain now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1804493 said:


> Angry balls, that will get the party started.


Fireball is excellent!


----------



## TKLAWN

Lots of lightning, cause the grass isn't green enough.


----------



## Ranger620

TKLAWN;1804493 said:


> Angry balls, that will get the party started.


Don't know which whisky I had. Just saw the bartender mixing them and asked for a sample. 4 angry balls later made for a rough morning


----------



## SnowGuy73

Raining good here now.


----------



## Camden

BossPlow614;1804491 said:


> Fireball + angry orchard = delicious.


Fireball? Details please.

(This thread has been an awesome resource this season for new adult beverage options BTW)

I'm off to my favorite watering hole now to enjoy the impending Wild victory!!

Let's Play Hockey!


----------



## BossPlow614

Fireball whiskey, you'll see it at any hobby shop. It's great.


----------



## TKLAWN

Camden;1804503 said:


> Fireball? Details please.
> 
> (This thread has been an awesome resource this season for new adult beverage options BTW)
> 
> I'm off to my favorite watering hole now to enjoy the impending Wild victory!!
> 
> Let's Play Hockey!


Aka Hot 100 or cinnamon schnapps. Order a bottle of Agry Orchard or Redd's(even better) and shot of fireball, drop the shot in the Orchard and off to the races. They are like a Irish carbomb type deal.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1804506 said:


> Aka Hot 100 or cinnamon schnapps. Order a bottle of Agry Orchard or Redd's(even better) and shot of fireball, drop the shot in the Orchard and off to the races. They are like a Irish carbomb type deal.


Quit drinking and let me know how much for the planer


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You guys mean fireballs the candy? Or is there something at the liquor store that are fireballs?


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1804507 said:


> Quit drinking and let me know how much for the planer


Haha. I just started too.
I talked to the old man about it today. He was gone when we got back tonight, I will beat a number out of him in the morning. Thing is mint by the way.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1804508 said:


> You guys mean fireballs the candy? Or is there something at the liquor store that are fireballs?


Alcohol named fireball, tastes like the candy.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1804513 said:


> Alcohol named fireball, tastes like the candy.


Try jack fire, I loved fire ball and after having jack fire I can't drink that anymore


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1804516 said:


> Try jack fire, I loved fire ball and after having jack fire I can't drink that anymore


Done!

..


----------



## Deershack

Anyone notice this is page #3400


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

No fireball or jack fire. Using hot 100. Will give a review in 2 hours..... Maybe.


----------



## Camden

Spurgeon misses the net on 99% of his shots


----------



## SnowGuy73

Deershack;1804518 said:


> Anyone notice this is page #3400


Saw that.

Nice work everyone!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1804519 said:


> No fireball or jack fire. Using hot 100. Will give a review in 2 hours..... Maybe.


Had that before. Good but needs more kick.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Now 3401!!


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;1804521 said:


> Spurgeon misses the net on 99% of his shots


But he has a bomb of a shot especially for a little guy


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Well the bank account looked good until today when the IRS deposited the check:-(. The state hasn't deposited theirs yet which will only make it look a little worse


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1804527 said:


> Well the bank account looked good until today when the IRS deposited the check:-(. The state hasn't deposited theirs yet which will only make it look a little worse


Sounds like I'm not the only one that had to pay in a nice sum....


----------



## Ranger620

SnowGuy73;1804528 said:


> Sounds like I'm not the only one that had to pay in a nice sum....


Not the only one. I need more deductions


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ranger620;1804529 said:


> Not the only one. I need more deductions


I didn't buy a damn thing last year.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1804529 said:


> Not the only one. I need more deductions


Reasons why I bought a new truck the last two years


----------



## qualitycut

Sure as cafe the fire ball girls just showed up at draqs in igh


----------



## Ranger620

SnowGuy73;1804530 said:


> I didn't buy a damn thing last year.


I bought a couple small things but all my equipment is paid for.


----------



## Ranger620

Whats with the wilds passing. Havent seen this many wiffs since pee wee's


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ranger620;1804533 said:


> I bought a couple small things but all my equipment is paid for.


Haha.

Same here, everything is paid for....I hate payments!


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1804519 said:


> No fireball or jack fire. Using hot 100. Will give a review in 2 hours..... Maybe.


Hot 100 is good!!


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;1804534 said:


> Whats with the wilds passing. Havent seen this many wiffs since pee wee's


It's driving me nuts. We aren't nearly as crisp as we have been.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1804530 said:


> I didn't buy a damn thing last year.


I was happy I bought a truck and new mower!


----------



## OC&D

Camden;1804537 said:


> It's driving me nuts. We aren't nearly as crisp as we have been.


 I'm just happy they aren't losing!


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;1804537 said:


> It's driving me nuts. We aren't nearly as crisp as we have been.


They keep saying its a chess match. If we sit back and wait for the perfect opportunity were going to loose.


----------



## Green Grass

Who in the cafe mixed a couple m&m's in with my starburst jelly beans!


----------



## Ranger620

Told ya. Chess match and we loose. Need to attack


----------



## OC&D

CAFE CAFE! A shorty!?!???!?


----------



## Camden

That's a killer.

Way to answer!!!!!


----------



## TKLAWN

Bad play all around by Pomenville!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hell yeah!!!!!


----------



## OC&D

Cafe yeah!!!!!!! Tie game!!!!!


----------



## OC&D

Where is SSS? He's gotta be watching this game!


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1804422 said:


> $25/yard for the labor. $500.


I'm confused....so hardwood mulch is installed for $45 a yard? Material and labor?


----------



## SnowGuy73

That sucks!


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1804551 said:


> Where is SSS? He's gotta be watching this game!


Hes out measurimg lots


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1804552 said:


> I'm confused....so hardwood mulch is installed for $45 a yard? Material and labor?


Not by me....


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1804554 said:


> Hes out measurimg lots


Hahahahah!


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1804552 said:


> I'm confused....so hardwood mulch is installed for $45 a yard? Material and labor?


That's how I do it, depending on how easy it is to get to

Edit obviously it could be less just like any job. Some I'm at 15


----------



## Polarismalibu

Cafe!!!!!!!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SnowGuy73;1804528 said:


> Sounds like I'm not the only one that had to pay in a nice sum....


I knew it wasn't going to be good because everything is paid for and I didn't buy anything last year. It's so screwed up the way the system is setup, you either owe someone or you owe the government. What's STUPID is I could/should have sold my 247b with that and the checks I wrote I could almost have gotten a new one free and clear.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

I knew I wasn't paying enough in quarterlies, but I didn't think I was that short


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1804560 said:


> I knew it wasn't going to be good because everything is paid for and I didn't buy anything last year. It's so screwed up the way the system is setup, you either owe someone or you owe the government. What's STUPID is I could/should have sold my 247b with that and the checks I wrote I could almost have gotten a new one free and clear.


Well figure 30% so you buy a 30000 piece of equipment it really cost you 21000. Writing my whole truck off last year saved me 15k in tax


----------



## OC&D

They need to tie this up before the end of the 2nd!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;1804552 said:


> I'm confused....so hardwood mulch is installed for $45 a yard? Material and labor?


No, he wanted a "neighborly price" to install.

Hardwood would be $60/ yard. Colored $70.

FWIW, I get hardwood blown in by the large company in IGH for $42/yard.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1804562 said:


> Well figure 30% so you buy a 30000 piece of equipment it really cost you 21000. Writing my whole truck off last year saved me 15k in tax


Wrote the hole truck off but now you have no deduction for next year.


----------



## Polarismalibu

OC&D;1804564 said:


> They need to tie this up before the end of the 2nd!


I don't care when they tie it up. They just need to win tonight so the can win the series at home!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Coyle is not helping there cause at all!!!


----------



## BossPlow614

Ranger620;1804566 said:


> Wrote the hole truck off but now you have no deduction for next year.


Just buy another one next year.

Honey Weiss tonight, party at my buddy's place.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Drakeslayer;1804552 said:


> I'm confused....so hardwood mulch is installed for $45 a yard? Material and labor?


I'll pay you to do my house at that price


----------



## OC&D

Cafe refs!!!!!!! What a bunch if cafe!


----------



## Ranger620

Thesr refs are being paid off by colorado. Unbelievable no ref eants to see mn advance


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1804565 said:


> No, he wanted a "neighborly price" to install.
> 
> Hardwood would be $60/ yard. Colored $70.
> 
> FWIW, I get hardwood blown in by the large company in IGH for $42/yard.


Windscapes. ....


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1804557 said:


> That's how I do it, depending on how easy it is to get to
> 
> Edit obviously it could be less just like any job. Some I'm at 15


I think I am even more confused......


----------



## Ranger620

BossPlow614;1804569 said:


> Just buy another one next year.
> 
> Honey Weiss tonight, party at my buddy's place.


And now you have two truck payments and only one deduction


----------



## BossPlow614

Ranger620;1804575 said:


> And now you have two truck pauyments and only one deduction


Sell/trade the other one in.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Ranger620;1804566 said:


> Wrote the hole truck off but now you have no deduction for next year.


Heck I still had depreciation on my 07'


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1804566 said:


> Wrote the hole truck off but now you have no deduction for next year.


Sorry 44k so 3,500 next year, still ahead or the same doesn't matter. I had no write offs last year so I wrote as much off as I could. Skid loader this year. When your growing you buy things each year.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1804557 said:


> That's how I do it, depending on how easy it is to get to
> 
> Edit obviously it could be less just like any job. Some I'm at 15


That's way cheap!

You're hired!


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1804561 said:


> I knew I wasn't paying enough in quarterlies, but I didn't think I was that short


Same here, oh well I guess.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1804574 said:


> I think I am even more confused......


I had a job last year, 4 yards along driveway I charged 35 a yard plus 100 for delivering.


----------



## qualitycut

You guys forget he said labor only, not bringing or buying the mulch. I assumed it was already there.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1804581 said:


> I had a job last year, 4 yards along driveway I charged 35 a yard plus 100 for delivering.


Haha! Now I know your cafeing with me!


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1804583 said:


> Haha! Now I know your cafeing with me!


I charge what Gertens charges on top of my labor, I'm not going and picking up mulch for free


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1804582 said:


> You guys forget he said labor only, not bringing or buying the mulch. I assumed it was already there.


One to many fireballs?


----------



## Polarismalibu

The wild are making me drink harder lol


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1804551 said:


> Where is SSS? He's gotta be watching this game!


I am! Wife took my new laptop to upload pictures to walgreens. Then I remebered I had another one. 



qualitycut;1804554 said:


> Hes out measurimg lots


34 parking lots in two days. $600K in repairs so far. I don't think they'll go for it all though.



OC&D;1804571 said:


> Cafe refs!!!!!!! What a bunch if cafe!


This is a con job. We're getting screwed!


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1804585 said:


> One to many fireballs?


Question for all. 4500 sq. ft. Labor only on Friend (neighbor) mulch install.
Labor only. Corner lot easily access. Wheel barrel...longest hall 100 Ft.
Whadayathink? $

See the labor only


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1804588 said:


> Question for all. 4500 sq. ft. Labor only on Friend (neighbor) mulch install.
> Labor only. Corner lot easily access. Wheel barrel...longest hall 100 Ft.
> 
> See the labor only?
> Whadayathink? $


@$15/yd I don't think your crazy. Pretty sure I could spread 4 yards of mulch in about 20 minutes. Its lighter than asphalt and I know what I could do there. That would be $180 an hour. Sounds good to me.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1804589 said:


> @$15/yd I don't think your crazy. Pretty sure I could spread 4 yards of mulch in about 20 minutes. Its lighter than asphalt and I know what I could do there. That would be $180 an hour. Sounds good to me.


Did 25 yards last year at mulch plus 25.00 plus delivery in 5 hrs, not bad


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1804591 said:


> Did 25 yards last year at mulch plus 25.00 plus delivery in 5 hrs, not bad


Sounds good to me.

F yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hell yeah wild!!!!!!!!


----------



## OC&D

Tie cafe game!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1804581 said:


> I had a job last year, 4 yards along driveway I charged 35 a yard plus 100 for delivering.


So customer payed for mulch...you delivered for $100...you installed for $35 a yard?..or you delivered for $100 and material and labor installed for $35?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Double F yeahhh!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Snipe!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ranger620

Cafe yeaaaaaaa!!!


----------



## OC&D

Omfg I've lost my voice.


----------



## Polarismalibu

OC&D;1804599 said:


> Omfg I've lost my voice.


So have I!!!!


----------



## Ranger620

Sss you get my pm?


----------



## OC&D

This team can do it!!!!!! This is some incredible hockey we've seen this series!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1804595 said:


> So customer payed for mulch...you delivered for $100...you installed for $35 a yard?..or you delivered for $100 and material and labor installed for $35?


Hardwood mulch- 20.00
Labor per yard- 15
Delivery 100.00
Job total 240.00 
Hours of work from gertens to job and back 2 hrs maybe


----------



## OC&D

Polarismalibu;1804600 said:


> So have I!!!!


No other sport can evoke such a reaction from me!


----------



## Ranger620

OC&D;1804604 said:


> No other sport can evoke such a reaction from me!


Same here. We need a security goal you no they'll pull the goalie with 3 min left


----------



## OC&D

Now we'll see the refs give the wild a BS penalty since they're playing for he Avs.


----------



## OC&D

Ranger620;1804605 said:


> Same here. We need a security goal you no they'll pull the goalie with 3 min left


100% agree!!!!


----------



## OC&D

I think they've finally started to solve Varlomov!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1804601 said:


> Sss you get my pm?


Yep, I'm ignoring you. Just kidding. It's free if I got it. A lot goes and gets recycle but usually a tandem load or so comes home every night. If I keep it separate from all the other blacktop chunks and such you can have it for free but I can't deliver, you would have to come get it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

OC&D;1804602 said:


> This team can do it!!!!!! This is some incredible hockey we've seen this series!!!


It sure has been a great series. I hope they won't tonight to I have a really good reason to go to the game monday


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1804610 said:


> It sure has been a great series. I hope they won't tonight to I have a really good reason to go to the game monday


So you don't want them to win???? I just hope we don't get the dreaded two goal lead.


----------



## OC&D

I should have 911 ready to dial. My heart is ready to beat its way out of my chest!


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1804609 said:


> Yep, I'm ignoring you. Just kidding. It's free if I got it. A lot goes and gets recycle but usually a tandem load or so comes home every night. If I keep it separate from all the other blacktop chunks and such you can have it for free but I can't deliver, you would have to come get it.


I can get you my number to you just let me no when you have it and i'll come get it. May take some trips but i can deal with that


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1804611 said:


> So you don't want them to win???? I just hope we don't get the dreaded two goal lead.


I blame that on the beer!!! That should have said win!!


----------



## OC&D

Why do they hate Suter so much?


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1804616 said:


> Why do they hate Suter so much?


I was wondering the same thing earlier when I heard the Suuuuueeeter chants.


----------



## OC&D

This game tonight is why I'm such a huge hockey fan. Anything can happen!


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1804617 said:


> I was wondering the same thing earlier when I heard the Suuuuueeeter chants.


Yeah, I don't get it. I could see it if he played for the Avs or something.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1804603 said:


> Hardwood mulch- 20.00
> Labor per yard- 15
> Delivery 100.00
> Job total 240.00
> Hours of work from gertens to job and back 2 hrs maybe


Ok. You said 5 hours in the other post. $30 an hour is good though. Lol.


----------



## Camden

They hate him because he's good.


----------



## OC&D

They need to get back on the forecheck!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1804621 said:


> They hate him because he's good.


I thought you were at Prom??


----------



## Ranger620

Power play


----------



## OC&D

Power play. Hope they don't give up a shorty like they did earlier!


----------



## OC&D

Camden;1804621 said:


> They hate him because he's good.


Hey look who showed up. Nice of you to join us Roy!


----------



## Ranger620

What are they doing????


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1804623 said:


> I thought you were at Prom??


That got over 2 hours ago.


----------



## OC&D

Ranger620;1804628 said:


> What are they doing????


Good question!


----------



## Camden

OC&D;1804626 said:


> Hey look who showed up. Nice of you to join us Roy!


Happy to be here! I have a sore throat from yelling at the tv so much.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1804620 said:


> Ok. You said 5 hours in the other post. $30 an hour is good though. Lol.


Im talking two different jobs here. 4 yards me and one guy can do in 20-30 min along a drive. 25 yards in 5 hours when its easy access. That's 145 hr good math though.


----------



## OC&D

Time for an empty netter!!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Cafe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Nooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BossPlow614

Holy cafe!


----------



## OC&D

Oh for cafe sakes! Wtf!?!??!???


----------



## Ranger620

Just new it. Wheres the holding call on coyle


----------



## SSS Inc.

Nice non Call. This is ridiculous.


----------



## TKLAWN

Terrible no call on Coyle. Refs are paid off.

SSS beat me.


----------



## Ranger620

More free hockey. Lets hope we can come oit on top again


----------



## OC&D

This team is killing me.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I'm getting pissed now


----------



## Camden

The refs have cafe'd us over and over this series. Unbelievable.


----------



## OC&D

TKLAWN;1804641 said:


> Terrible no call on Coyle. Refs are paid off.


All night long!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Its past my bedtime! Cafe!


----------



## OC&D

I guess I'm just going to have to have another beer or two!


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1804649 said:


> Its past my bedtime! Cafe!


Rain all this week you wont have to work so you can sleep in


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1804649 said:


> Its past my bedtime! Cafe!


You will live.


----------



## TKLAWN

OC&D;1804650 said:


> I guess I'm just going to have to have another beer or two!


Why not....


----------



## TKLAWN

Soooo lwnmwrman is either passed out or he has his fingers in the ice cream again.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1804651 said:


> Rain all this week you wont have to work so you can sleep in





OC&D;1804652 said:


> You will live.


I'll be groggy though. I'll see what the score is in the morning.


----------



## SSS Inc.

How about we score in the first minute.


----------



## BossPlow614

TKLAWN;1804655 said:


> Soooo lwnmwrman is either passed out or he has his fingers in the ice cream again.


I was going to say that he must be out after the 2 he drank and cashed out like he did last time when he said he was going to drink a 12 pack.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1804656 said:


> I'll be groggy though. I'll see what the score is in the morning.


Wow thought you were a hockey fan.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1804656 said:


> I'll be groggy though. I'll see what the score is in the morning.


Are you cafe kidding me?!?! How can you sleep under these circumstances?!??!!


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1804657 said:


> How about we score in the first minute.


Send them a text requesting that please


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1804655 said:


> Soooo lwnmwrman is either passed out or he has his fingers in the ice cream again.


Playing cards at the MIL's house for her b-day. The hot 100 combo / ao????? Men.


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1804659 said:


> Wow thought you were a hockey fan.


Well said! He needs to be called out on this crap!


----------



## Polarismalibu

OC&D;1804650 said:


> I guess I'm just going to have to have another beer or two!


I'm way ahead of you!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1804656 said:


> I'll be groggy though. I'll see what the score is in the morning.


You are not a true fan!!


----------



## OC&D

Polarismalibu;1804664 said:


> I'm way ahead of you!!!


I'm running out of room for all of the bottles on my end table!


----------



## Ranger620

Time to shut them up


----------



## TKLAWN

OC&D;1804663 said:


> Well said! He needs to be called out on this crap!


I don't want to here one word about that rink of his next year. 
Sorry, SSS wagons full no room for fair weather fans here.


----------



## qualitycut

So that offsides they showed was that the goal?


----------



## SSS Inc.

You guys really think I'm going to bed. I just cracked a . You're talking to a guy that hasn't missed a High School tourney game in 20 years.


----------



## OC&D

TKLAWN;1804668 said:


> I don't want to here one word about that rink of his next year.
> Sorry, SSS wagons full no room for fair weather fans here.


He's conveniently quiet! I'll piss in his pool next fall!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1804666 said:


> I'm running out of room for all of the bottles on my end table!


I hear ya. I think I just crushed a half a dozen cans and a few bottles.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1804669 said:


> So that offsides they showed was that the goal?


Wasnt the goal but the first shot resulted in a rebound which led to the goal


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1804670 said:


> You guys really think I'm going to bed. I just cracked a . You're talking to a guy that hasn't missed a High School tourney game in 20 years.


I see we shamed you into it!!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

At the uncles now and all he has is old Milwaukee. Not Milwaukees best.


----------



## Polarismalibu

OC&D;1804666 said:


> I'm running out of room for all of the bottles on my end table!


I cleaned mine off during the break!


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1804672 said:


> I hear ya. I think I just crushed a half a dozen cans and a few bottles.


Glad to see you're taking one for the team and are with us!


----------



## OC&D

Polarismalibu;1804676 said:


> I cleaned mine off during the break!


Too much work!


----------



## OC&D

This is a lot of stress!


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1804677 said:


> Glad to see you're taking one for the team and are with us!


I was never leaving. You guys are too easy to fool. :laughing:


----------



## OC&D

Mother CAFE!


----------



## Ranger620

Son of a ****


----------



## SSS Inc.

****!..........


----------



## Polarismalibu

Son of a cafe!!


----------



## TKLAWN

God damn ginger kids!


----------



## OC&D

Nice to see the refs win a game.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Whats sad is if the refs were fair we wouldn't have lost. Bull cafe!


----------



## Camden

Are any writers going to have the guts to slam the horrible officiating?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1804687 said:


> Whats sad is if the refs were fair we wouldn't have lost. Bull cafe!


That offsides they shown was their tie goal and the ref was leaning towards the red line Wtf


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1804687 said:


> Whats sad is if the refs were fair we wouldn't have lost. Bull cafe!


Just like in the first game it came down the the refs not doing there job right


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1804688 said:


> Are any writers going to have the guts to slam the horrible officiating?


This will cafe you off.

http://thehockeywriters.com/the-absurdity-of-criticizing-nhl-officials/


----------



## OC&D

Maybe there is a nice softcore porno on Cinemax to make me feel better.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1804687 said:


> Whats sad is if the refs were fair we wouldn't have lost. Bull cafe!


But you never know, they should have saved some of those shots


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1804693 said:


> Maybe there is a nice softcore porno on Cinemax to make me feel better.


O I'm sure there is


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1804693 said:


> Maybe there is a nice softcore porno on Cinemax to make me feel better.


Fox sports north girls make me happy. I can't be mad when I see them.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1804694 said:


> But you never know, they should have saved some of those shots


Yeah but...
-Offsides
-Holding with open net
-Penalty on us when it should have been on the Av's

C'mon.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1804696 said:


> Fox sports north girls make me happy. I can't be mad when I see them.


I agree except for that squinty eyed blonde. I find her objectionable.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1804697 said:


> Yeah but...
> -Offsides
> -Holding with open net
> -Penalty on us when it should have been on the Av's
> 
> C'mon.


I know I'm just saying they shouldn't have let it been so close. What I don't get is why they score so much there but not here?


----------



## BossPlow614

OC&D;1804698 said:


> I agree except for that squinty eyed blonde. I find her objectionable.


She is alright. The other 2.....


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1804695 said:


> O I'm sure there is


Nope. No dice.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Wild are screwed now. Even if they won Monday they have to pull off game 7 in Colorado.


----------



## Camden

They can win an evenly officiated game in any building.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1804704 said:


> They can win an evenly officiated game in any building.


It's only even when they play at home though


----------



## SnowGuy73

40° rain windy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Weird looking radar, very unorganized.


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## SnowGuy73

According to NWS via facebook, this is "much needed rain"....


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1804712 said:


> According to NWS via facebook, this is "much needed rain"....


Meh. I could careless, but it sucks for a lot of you!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's raining.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Kinda need it for the lakes. I think southern or western MN needs the moisture for the fields.

But then it's probably just a generic graphic they have for mid summer.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1804703 said:


> Wild are screwed now. Even if they won Monday they have to pull off game 7 in Colorado.


If you think about it they already won twice in Colorado. Game 1and and last night were wins if it wernt for pour officiating


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1804716 said:


> But then it's probably just a generic graphic they have for mid summer.


I'm thinking this sounds about right.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1804713 said:


> Meh. I could careless, but it sucks for a lot of you!


I could care less as long as long as the ground temps stay low.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Just think if it were 10* cooler?!?! Only 36 here


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1804722 said:


> Just think if it were 10* cooler?!?! Only 36 here


Ground or air temp?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Guess I will take the week off!


----------



## Deershack

34 at Upper Red lake with WC of 25. Winds gusting to 25 but no rain yet.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Deershack;1804725 said:


> 34 at Upper Red lake with WC of 25. Winds gusting to 25 but no rain yet.


Might fall as snow up there with those temps.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SnowGuy73;1804723 said:


> Ground or air temp?


Either, with how hard it's been raining it would be accumulating


----------



## Deershack

Had 4" of heavy snow Fri night. Forecast is freezing rain today. Heading back today, should be lovely driving with the trailer on.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1804727 said:


> Either, with how hard it's been raining it would be accumulating


Just had a downpour here, lasted about 15 minutes.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Deershack;1804728 said:


> Had 4" of heavy snow Fri night. Forecast is freezing rain today. Heading back today, should be lovely driving with the trailer on.


Have fun with that, be safe!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Rain into next week too


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1804731 said:


> Rain into next week too


Hahahahah!

Wonderful....


----------



## Greenery

Ahh cafe it!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1804735 said:


> Ahh cafe it!


That's what I say!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Just noticed the trugreen sign in the neighbors yard. Must have done it yesterday. I've told them it doesn't do anything because they don't water and come August their yard is torched anyway yet trugreen still sprays it. I mow their lawn along with two other elderly neighbors for free and toss down fert (they water)but she's off her rocker and I only mow theirs because they are right next door and I feel sorry for him as he still works and he will only mow it about once a month.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So, never did feel a buzz last night. However this morning I feel like cafe.

I don't think I'll drink that combo again.

Novak says we are quickly transitioning into a cool and wet pattern for at least the next 8-10 days.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1804738 said:


> So, never did feel a buzz last night. However this morning I feel like cafe.
> 
> I don't think I'll drink that combo again.
> 
> Novak says we are quickly transitioning into a cool and wet pattern for at least the next 8-10 days.


So did you skip the buzz and just get cafed up?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1804738 said:


> So, never did feel a buzz last night. However this morning I feel like cafe.
> 
> I don't think I'll drink that combo again.
> 
> Novak says we are quickly transitioning into a cool and wet pattern for at least the next 8-10 days.


And we've know this for a week, I need to start a weather blog/channel I can do what he does. Just report the weather as it's happening.

Looks like rain today.

Look I can do it, screw this working for a living


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22;1804738 said:


> So, never did feel a buzz last night. However this morning I feel like cafe.
> 
> I don't think I'll drink that combo again.
> 
> Novak says we are quickly transitioning into a cool and wet pattern for at least the next 8-10 days.


Looks like my blowers are going to get well used with ground too wet for any kind of machinery. Any gap in the weather and I'll fire up the blowers. It only take 3 times longer but at least I can get 3 done a day rather than none. 
(if not pouring rain) :crying:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1804738 said:


> Novak says we are quickly transitioning into a cool and wet pattern for at least the next 8-10 days.


no way. I would have never guessed that. damn that guy is worse than ian


----------



## jimslawnsnow

MNPLOWCO;1804741 said:


> Looks like my blowers are going to get well used with ground too wet for any kind of machinery. Any gap in the weather and I'll fire up the blowers. It only take 3 times longer but at least I can get 3 done a day rather than none.
> (if not pouring rain) :crying:


I am glad I pounded ground last week. this week I have cut backs and light landscaping I can do in the light rain,drizzle or just wet condtions


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1804739 said:


> So did you skip the buzz and just get cafed up?


No. Never felt anything. I think we had too much pizza (not my choice for a night of drinking).

My head is pounding today though.

Might have to go get some bagels or White Castle, not sure which.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1804744 said:


> No. Never felt anything. I think we had too much pizza (not my choice for a night of drinking).
> 
> My head is pounding today though.
> 
> Might have to go get some bagels or White Castle, not sure which.


Nothing like some whities after or during a night of drinking. Has anyone tries their new breakfast?


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1804744 said:


> No. Never felt anything. I think we had too much pizza (not my choice for a night of drinking).
> 
> My head is pounding today though.
> 
> Might have to go get some bagels or White Castle, not sure which.


Drink a lot of water, take a couple multivitamins and either Tylenol or Ibuprofen. You'll be fine after that.


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1804745 said:


> Nothing like some whities after or during a night of drinking. Has anyone tries their new breakfast?


No but that chicken waffle with gravy looks good!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

NOT BSing you guys, I'm sitting on the couch and I asked the wife if she hears that noise? She says ya it's the dryer and gives me THE look like I know you don't know how it works but figured you knew what it sounds like. I say no THAT noise, the neighbor a street over is outside with his backpack blower trying to blow leaves. WTF is wrong with people??!!??


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

I'd go snap a pic because I wouldn't believe me either but my phone won't take pics anymore


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1804748 said:


> NOT BSing you guys, I'm sitting on the couch and I asked the wife if she hears that noise? She says ya it's the dryer and gives me THE look like I know you don't know how it works but figured you knew what it sounds like. I say no THAT noise, the neighbor a street over is outside with his backpack blower trying to blow leaves. WTF is wrong with people??!!??


I have a neighbor behind me who always crams everything in on Saturday afternoon and Sunday no matter the weather.


----------



## OC&D

If anyone runs across a little skid steer let me know. I'm looking for something small for some projects I have coming up. Basically something like this: http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/bfs/4427523039.html

I'm not going to spend 10 grand on it though.


----------



## Polarismalibu

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1804745 said:


> Nothing like some whities after or during a night of drinking. Has anyone tries their new breakfast?


You can't beat sliders for breakfast


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1804745 said:


> Nothing like some whities after or during a night of drinking. Has anyone tries their new breakfast?


My kid had Taco Bell's breakfast last week. He said it was OK, not needed again though.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1804750 said:


> I have a neighbor behind me who always crams everything in on Saturday afternoon and Sunday no matter the weather.


I don't get it


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1804755 said:


> I don't get it


He thinks he has to do his yard work on the weekends, it will be nice Mon-Fri and rain all weekend and he will mow on Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1804756 said:


> He thinks he has to do his yard work on the weekends, it will be nice Mon-Fri and rain all weekend and he will mow on Saturday or Sunday.


Can't fix stupid


----------



## Green Grass

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1804758 said:


> Can't fix stupid


I believe you can it just isn't approved by the police department.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Green Grass;1804759 said:


> I believe you can it just isn't approved by the police department.


That's eliminating stupid, they were still stupid. Btw stupid shut off the blower about 10 min ago


----------



## banonea

OC&D;1804751 said:


> If anyone runs across a little skid steer let me know. I'm looking for something small for some projects I have coming up. Basically something like this: http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/bfs/4427523039.html
> 
> I'm not going to spend 10 grand on it though.


Give me a call at 507 696 7524 I got a 642b for sale fresh rebuild with less than 500 hrs on it. To much to list here


----------



## jimslawnsnow

this weather sure makes me tired


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1804765 said:


> this weather sure makes me tired


Im still in bed. I got up for about 5 minutes.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Time for a little lunch and then some GTA.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

We've had some decent thunder here


----------



## BossPlow614

Standing water in my backyard & it's all sand here.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1804766 said:


> Im still in bed. I got up for about 5 minutes.


Wouldn't that be nice. I have kids that are too young to up alone by themselves. Now we are headed to Sam's club then hopefully home to nap. Need to be well rested to watch it rain all week


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

No thunder here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Haven't had any yet. Just waiting and waiting for the first storm.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1804770 said:


> Wouldn't that be nice. I have kids that are too young to up alone by themselves. Now we are headed to Sam's club then hopefully home to nap. Need to be well rested to watch it rain all week


I'm on my way to Sams club also. Then White Castle


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1804774 said:


> Haven't had any yet. Just waiting and waiting for the first storm.


We had some good rumbles this morning. Just soaking rain now


----------



## qualitycut

The hobo from rack shack is amazing.


----------



## andersman02

qualitycut;1804778 said:


> The hobo from rack shack is amazing.


That's like a mile from my house. Delicious but I wasnt man enough to finish it all


----------



## andersman02

I think it's a cod type of day


----------



## BossPlow614

andersman02;1804782 said:


> I think it's a cod type of day


I think some of the other members of the forum are thinking the same thing, except a K instead of a C.


----------



## Polarismalibu

andersman02;1804782 said:


> I think it's a cod type of day


On my way home with a crave case. Going to plant myself in my recliner chow down and play


----------



## NorthernProServ

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1804748 said:


> NOT BSing you guys, I'm sitting on the couch and I asked the wife if she hears that noise? She says ya it's the dryer and gives me THE look like I know you don't know how it works but figured you knew what it sounds like. I say no THAT noise, the neighbor a street over is outside with his backpack blower trying to blow leaves. WTF is wrong with people??!!??





qualitycut;1804750 said:


> I have a neighbor behind me who always crams everything in on Saturday afternoon and Sunday no matter the weather.


Sounds like the guy behind me, always starts mowing the grass with about 15 mins of daylight left. It will be pitch black and you just hear a 21" going! Haha!!

People are !!!!!

I was having a few drinks with a buddy one night while he was cutting grass about 9:45 at night, got a flashlight out and shined it over to give him some light. Needless to say I think he got the message and stopped and walked inside! :laughing:

(If you cant tell, don't get along with him to well!)


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1804769 said:


> Standing water in my backyard & it's all sand here.


Same, and same.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Almost got the last of our commercials cleaned up yesterday, good thing we worked. Only have 2 left but have not even made a dent in our residentials yet. This week pretty much looks like estimates and paper work every day, maybe get a fert day if were lucky.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1804778 said:


> The hobo from rack shack is amazing.


I drive by there all the time, I guess I should try it once.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1804788 said:


> Almost got the last of our commercials cleaned up yesterday, good thing we worked. Only have 2 left but have not even made a dent in our residentials yet. This week pretty much looks like estimates and paper work every day, maybe get a fert day if were lucky.


I haven't done one clean up yet, besides my own house.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Just saw a TrueGreen truck go by, would not surprise me if they were but come on!!!


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;1804790 said:


> I haven't done one clean up yet, besides my own house.


I guess we are lucky then. All have been dry and dusty as hell, expect for one which was borderline for dethatching but came out alight. Might have to touch it up possibly, guess we'll see.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1804789 said:


> I drive by there all the time, I guess I should try it once.


So do I and I finally stopped in.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Good thing he didn't have a rider with headlights.



NorthernProServ;1804786 said:


> I was having a few drinks with a buddy one night while he was cutting grass about 9:45 at night, got a flashlight out and shined it over to give him some light. Needless to say I think he got the message and stopped and walked inside! :laughing:
> 
> (If you cant tell, don't get along with him to well!)


I lived by a guy that would come home drunk,
get in a fight with his girl then fire up his rider and mow the lawn at 2am.

When we would raze him for it he would just reply.
we'll, then why do they have headlights on'em?

ps 
rain.
gusty winds
, S,E,N,
temp 33* and falling


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I've mowed for 36 hours before. When there's too much rain and things need to get done.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

U of M soil temp dealie shows about 40 for soil temps.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1804798 said:


> I've mowed for 36 hours before. When there's too much rain and things need to get done.


Your crazy man


----------



## andersman02

Anyone thinking of blowing a few small acct this week or is that out of the question


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1804794 said:


> So do I and I finally stopped in.


Nice. I will give it a whirl.


----------



## SnowGuy73

andersman02;1804805 said:


> Anyone thinking of blowing a few small acct this week or is that out of the question


I'm not, but that's me.


----------



## qualitycut

andersman02;1804805 said:


> Anyone thinking of blowing a few small acct this week or is that out of the question


I would think about it if it was real small and wasn't raining every day.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like we will try to get our now 2 mulch jobs done towards the end of the week if we can get 6-8 hours of dry weather.

I have some small stuff that we will try to blow, but it's going to have to be on a bit of a slope.

Drove around for a bit and we have TONS of standing water. Entire yards under water. We still had all that moisture from the snow melt last week.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wish I had some extra gas money, I would head south and chase tornados.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1804812 said:


> Wish I had some extra gas money, I would head south and chase tornados.


Haha I was thinking about making a career switch to that today


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I don't follow NASCAR TOO much, but why isn't there a race today?


----------



## qualitycut

Weather channel has a severe storm central live show going.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1804814 said:


> I don't follow NASCAR TOO much, but why isn't there a race today?


I believe it was yesterday.

I'd love to take one of Reed Timmer's tours. Extreme Tornado Tours. Expensive but it'd be worth it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1804815 said:


> Weather channel has a severe storm central live show going.


Been watching it waiting for some live feeds, twitter pics, something.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1804814 said:


> I don't follow NASCAR TOO much, but why isn't there a race today?


Last night it was on. Supercross last night also reruns on fs2. Motogp also was on earlier.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

What a mess


----------



## SnowGuy73

Rain has stopped here, for now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1804819 said:


> What a mess


Its move impressive when its sleets of ice.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

10/co rd j the water in the median is only 6-8" below road height


----------



## BossPlow614

djagusch;1804818 said:


> Last night it was on. Supercross last night also reruns on fs2. Motogp also was on earlier.


Rerun on FS1 right now. I'm recording it right now because I don't have fs2 & couldn't see it last night. I'm hoping next year they keep it on FS1


----------



## SnowGuy73

Doh K.....


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1804814 said:


> I don't follow NASCAR TOO much, but why isn't there a race today?


I don't watch it either but it ran into the 9pm news, after the race the 2 car brake checked the 20 car and ended up causing damage to jr's, Gordon, and the 20


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1804824 said:


> Doh K.....


I saw that in either Turf Mag or Snow Business Mag, imo that's a horrible product. Talk about destroying your front end.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1804824 said:


> Doh K.....


There was a thread I believe on here about them. Most thought it was dumb. Some said it was the best. I personally think its dumb. You have to unhook it all the time. Wonder what the DOT think about it


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1804799 said:


> U of M soil temp dealie shows about 40 for soil temps.


Looks like I don't need to worry about apps this week...


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1804826 said:


> I saw that in either Turf Mag or Snow Business Mag, imo that's a horrible product. Talk about destroying your front end.


Snow business, agreed!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1804827 said:


> There was a thread I believe on here about them. Most thought it was dumb. Some said it was the best. I personally think its dumb. You have to unhook it all the time. Wonder what the DOT think about it


Completely useless!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1804832 said:


> Looks like I don't need to worry about apps this week...


Same thinking here.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1804824 said:


> Doh K.....


Umm.........


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1804836 said:


> Umm.........


I thought it was a joke at first.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like the dry won't last.... Holy radar returns!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Think it'll be heavier rain yet.

God I'm glad this wasn't a week ago.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1804838 said:


> Looks like the dry won't last.... Holy radar returns!


Yeah I was just going to say that... looks worse than we've had all day...


----------



## MNPLOWCO

SnowGuy73;1804824 said:


> Doh K.....


Wow, just turn that snow blower around front wise and you don't even have
to use that bothersome pesky old blade. Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1804840 said:


> Yeah I was just going to say that... looks worse than we've had all day...


Wonderful!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Looks like the Blackhawks are going to take the series.

Rainy days are not so bad with playoff hockey!


----------



## SnowGuy73

MNPLOWCO;1804841 said:


> Wow, just turn that snow blower around front wise and you don't even have
> to use that bothersome pesky old blade. Thumbs Up


Haha.

Terrible invention, just terrible.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1804839 said:


> Think it'll be heavier rain yet.
> 
> God I'm glad this wasn't a week ago.


 Great, more heavy rain. It appears I have a leaky roof. Water coming in through the upstairs patio door frame.


----------



## cbservicesllc

1.5" of rain on the meteogram already today... it was 1.5" of rain that didn't even look like it was on the meteogram...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1804845 said:


> Great, more heavy rain. It appears I have a leaky roof. Water coming in through the upstairs patio door frame.


That no good!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1804846 said:


> 1.5" of rain on the meteogram already today... it was 1.5" of rain that didn't even look like it was on the meteogram...


I will check my rain gauge when I put the pooch out here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1804845 said:


> Great, more heavy rain. It appears I have a leaky roof. Water coming in through the upstairs patio door frame.


Ish. Hey, bright side you have some days to dig into the situation and fix it!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

It went from cloudy but bright here to street lights on dark!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1804851 said:


> It went from cloudy but bright here to street lights on dark!!


Yeah you are about to get dumped on good! 1-2" hour rate in the wave coming threw


----------



## SnowGuy73

1 5/8" in the guage, just starting to rain again.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1804852 said:


> Yeah you are about to get dumped on good! 1-2" hour rate in the wave coming threw


Nice!!!!!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Lightning knocked the power off for a few seconds


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1804851 said:


> It went from cloudy but bright here to street lights on dark!!


Yeah I was going to say... looks pretty dark your way...


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1804858 said:


> Yeah I was going to say... looks pretty dark your way...


It's getting real dark here now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1804855 said:


> Lightning knocked the power off for a few seconds


We had a quick power surge here.

Playing PS4 and it wouldn't turn back on!!! STARTED TO SWEAT!!!!!

WAITED A MINUTE....UNPLUGGED IT!!!!!! PLUGGED! IT! BACK! IN!!!!!!

it works....whew!!!

That would have REALLY wrecked the week.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Well that was a tease!

Just a lot of rain.....


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1804861 said:


> We had a quick power surge here.
> 
> Playing PS4 and it wouldn't turn back on!!! STARTED TO SWEAT!!!!!
> 
> WAITED A MINUTE....UNPLUGGED IT!!!!!! PLUGGED! IT! BACK! IN!!!!!!
> 
> it works....whew!!!
> 
> That would have REALLY wrecked the week.


Gotta plug those in on a surge protector


----------



## qualitycut

Something close got struck by lightning holy


----------



## Ranger620

Greenery;1804845 said:


> Great, more heavy rain. It appears I have a leaky roof. Water coming in through the upstairs patio door frame.


Let me no if you need any help on that. Could get an ins claim out if that and a new roof


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1804861 said:


> We had a quick power surge here.
> 
> Playing PS4 and it wouldn't turn back on!!! STARTED TO SWEAT!!!!!
> 
> WAITED A MINUTE....UNPLUGGED IT!!!!!! PLUGGED! IT! BACK! IN!!!!!!
> 
> it works....whew!!!
> 
> That would have REALLY wrecked the week.


Yikes!!!........


----------



## qualitycut

Had pee size hail for about 5 min


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1804864 said:


> Gotta plug those in on a surge protector


It IS on a protector.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Its appears from about 20 feet away I received anoth 1/2" since my last report.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1804865 said:


> Something close got struck by lightning holy


Fire????????


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1804874 said:


> Fire????????


No but it flashed out the window and I could here it hit


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1804877 said:


> No but it flashed out the window and I could here it hit


Oh, I see...


----------



## gmcdan

last year a tree across the street hit by lightning blew it to pieces put about a 3 ft wide crater 12 inches deep , somehow went through my phone line blew the cover off the box on my house 8 feet away , made my computer screen light up brighter than the sun wasn't even turned on at the time , fried my computer , internet modem , my sound recorder , my laptop which is what I mainly use lived because its only on wireless from the modem , internet tech said most damage comes through phone lines . 

make sure those are protected to . my house is about 200 ft from where lightning struck the tree .


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You know...... Looking at the Midwest radar..... I don't think it's going to rain too much tomorrow.

I certainly don't see 1" of rain.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1804881 said:


> You know...... Looking at the Midwest radar..... I don't think it's going to rain too much tomorrow.
> 
> I certainly don't see 1" of rain.


They do just pop up.


----------



## OC&D

banonea;1804762 said:


> Give me a call at 507 696 7524 I got a 642b for sale fresh rebuild with less than 500 hrs on it. To much to list here


I'm betting you probably need to get more than I'm looking to spend.


----------



## banonea

OC&D;1804887 said:


> I'm betting you probably need to get more than I'm looking to spend.


Just sent you a pm


----------



## OC&D

Greenery;1804845 said:


> Great, more heavy rain. It appears I have a leaky roof. Water coming in through the upstairs patio door frame.


That sounds more like a flashing issue with the patio door than the roof from your description.


----------



## Greenery

OC&D;1804891 said:


> That sounds more like a flashing issue with the patio door than the roof from your description.


Maybe?

It's coming in through the inner casing on the top. The top of the door is directly below the soffiting so its not like water is running down the exterior wall above the door.

After looking I am missing a couple shingles up above the problem area.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I might just move to Bald Knob Arkansas. Heard that's a nice place to be.

Probably get a place cheap after the tornado moves through.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I wonder if other chasers consider Reed Timmer a sellout since he's on with the Weather Channel full time coverage now..... Too commercial.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

looking at the radar it almost resembles the radar from day after tomorrow where it floods snows then freezes


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1804905 said:


> looking at the radar it almost resembles the radar from day after tomorrow where it floods snows then freezes


That would be quite interesting.


----------



## Greenery

I suppose I should probably take the Xmas tree down.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1804907 said:


> That would be quite interesting.


If that remotely happens I'm out of here. Head south and worry about crap later


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Greenery;1804908 said:


> I suppose I should probably take the Xmas tree down.


Ours was down before January 1st


----------



## Greenery

jimslawnsnow;1804910 said:


> If that remotely happens I'm out of here. Head south and worry about crap later


At least we could make some money...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1804913 said:


> At least we could make some money...


Money dose you no good when you freeze to death


----------



## Greenery

jimslawnsnow;1804911 said:


> Ours was down before January 1st


I know right. My priorities are screwed up. 
Couch or Xmas tree couch or xmas tree.

The couch won everytime.

Its down now. Crammed it into the new plastic tub I picked up for it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1804916 said:


> I know right. My priorities are screwed up.
> Couch or Xmas tree couch or xmas tree.
> 
> The couch won everytime.
> 
> Its down now. Crammed it into the new plastic tub I picked up for it.


More like to busy out on the sled!


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;1804917 said:


> More like to busy out on the sled!


Yeah that didn't help.

The boats and hose season hasnt even started and Im already counting down until the next snowmobile ride.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

gmcdan;1804879 said:


> last year a tree across the street hit by lightning blew it to pieces put about a 3 ft wide crater 12 inches deep , somehow went through my phone line blew the cover off the box on my house 8 feet away , made my computer screen light up brighter than the sun wasn't even turned on at the time , fried my computer , internet modem , my sound recorder , my laptop which is what I mainly use lived because its only on wireless from the modem , internet tech said most damage comes through phone lines .
> 
> make sure those are protected to . my house is about 200 ft from where lightning struck the tree .


Last year they were replacing/upgrading the transformer outside my stepdads building. Power was off obviously but they hooked it up backward and zapped the whole building. Popped all the light bulbs that had been on and went right past the surge protectors. He said you could hear the wires smacking inside the conduit. They ended up having to replace Everything in the building from electrical outlets to all the computers


----------



## SSS Inc.

I never thought I'd put two laptops to work at once. This is great. One for plowsite , one for work.


----------



## Greenery

Multitasking at its finest.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Still windy.


----------



## Camden

SnowGuy73;1804926 said:


> Still windy.


Wicked wind up here all day. I bet we had 50-60mph gusts.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1804913 said:


> At least we could make some money...


I'm making more money for myself this week than I did all last winter I think.


----------



## SnowGuy73

You guys see that retaining wall that collapsed in Minneapolis?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1804927 said:


> Wicked wind up here all day. I bet we had 50-60mph gusts.


Same here, rain stopped again. For now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1804935 said:


> You guys see that retaining wall that collapsed in Minneapolis?


http://www.myfoxtwincities.com/story/25354192/retaining-wall-topples-during-inclement-weather-in-ne-minneapolis#.U12aglWqHCc.facebook


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1804937 said:


> http://www.myfoxtwincities.com/story/25354192/retaining-wall-topples-during-inclement-weather-in-ne-minneapolis#.U12aglWqHCc.facebook


These links don't work for me.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sounds like the news is trying to blame the wind, for the wall collapsing..... Doh K!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1804931 said:


> I'm making more money for myself this week than I did all last winter I think.


Ha cause your not working?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1804943 said:


> Ha cause your not working?


Correct..........


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1804940 said:


> Sounds like the news is trying to blame the wind, for the wall collapsing..... Doh K!


What a bunch of clowns!!

I don't see any geo grid in that or drains


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1804926 said:


> Still windy.


Windy is an understatement! Just drove a fire truck and the wind was pushing me all over.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1804940 said:


> Sounds like the news is trying to blame the wind, for the wall collapsing..... Doh K!


Here I would have thought it was all the rain.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Both NAM models are showing over 8" of snow on Tuesday morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Have fun.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The little black dots are observed rainfall at KMSP.

The green line with squares is the forecast from NWS.

I like how we are already over 1.5" observed, but weren't supposed to be at this level before sometime Tuesday.

Also, I like how the GFS just keeps going up and up and up and up and up and up (I think that's 7 days of rain).


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1804953 said:


> Have fun.


I think you have the ratio to high, at 11:1 its 5.5 at the highest


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1804954 said:


> The little black dots are observed rainfall at KMSP.
> 
> The green line with squares is the forecast from NWS.
> 
> I like how we are already over 1.5" observed, but weren't supposed to be at this level before sometime Tuesday.
> 
> Also, I like how the GFS just keeps going up and up and up and up and up and up (I think that's 7 days of rain).


And looking at the above... kinda puts a hole in my theory that there won't be much rain tomorrow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got salt still?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1804956 said:


> I think you have the ratio to high, at 11:1 its 5.5 at the highest


.........  ..........


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1804954 said:


> The little black dots are observed rainfall at KMSP.
> 
> The green line with squares is the forecast from NWS.
> 
> I like how we are already over 1.5" observed, but weren't supposed to be at this level before sometime Tuesday.
> 
> Also, I like how the GFS just keeps going up and up and up and up and up and up (I think that's 7 days of rain).


Yeah I noted that earlier... no forecasted rain, but observed rain... this week will blow


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1804958 said:


> Got salt still?


I do...........


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1804954 said:


> The little black dots are observed rainfall at KMSP.
> 
> The green line with squares is the forecast from NWS.
> 
> I like how we are already over 1.5" observed, but weren't supposed to be at this level before sometime Tuesday.
> 
> Also, I like how the GFS just keeps going up and up and up and up and up and up (I think that's 7 days of rain).


That is pretty typical of the meteogram. As the models or NWS update they zero out. While it will appear they are way off they have just started over at 0. Look at the Rap as a clear example of this.


----------



## CGLC

*solar lawn care?*

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/fgs/4419232731.html


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1804963 said:


> I do...........


I do too! And will until next winter. 

Couldn't be a finer week to schedule a bunch of parking garage sweeping. Thumbs Up


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1804966 said:


> I do too! And will until next winter.
> 
> Couldn't be a finer week to schedule a bunch of parking garage sweeping. Thumbs Up


I wish, most of our work is outside and it is far to wet.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1804967 said:


> I wish, most of our work is outside and it is far to wet.....


We want the dry weather too. Just got lucky this week for part of our business anyway.

Is it wrong that I already can't wait for next winter?


----------



## qualitycut

CGLC;1804965 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/fgs/4419232731.html


I'm confused....
SMALL YARDS- (small city lots) $23.90 WKLY / $33.90 BI-WKLY (*18.90 / $14.45 per wk!)

MEDIUM YARDS- (under1/4 acre)= $29.90 WKLY / $39.90 BI-WKLY (*24.90 / $17.45 per wk!)

LARGER YARDS - UP too 1/3 acre= $39.90 WKLY / $48.90 BI-WKLY (*34.90 / $21..95 per we!)


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1804969 said:


> I'm confused....
> SMALL YARDS- (small city lots) $23.90 WKLY / $33.90 BI-WKLY (*18.90 / $14.45 per wk!)
> 
> MEDIUM YARDS- (under1/4 acre)= $29.90 WKLY / $39.90 BI-WKLY (*24.90 / $17.45 per wk!)
> 
> LARGER YARDS - UP too 1/3 acre= $39.90 WKLY / $48.90 BI-WKLY (*34.90 / $21..95 per we!)


I too am confused by this....


----------



## CGLC

SnowGuy73;1804970 said:


> I too am confused by this....


Im still trying to get past the part of picking up dog poop!!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1804970 said:


> I too am confused by this....


I thought bi weekly x2 divided by 4 for the weekly but math didn't work


----------



## qualitycut

CGLC;1804971 said:


> Im still trying to get past the part of picking up dog poop!!


I called around and places where about 150 I would hire them to clean up yard and my dogs poop for 75 lol


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1804972 said:


> I thought bi weekly x2 divided by 4 for the weekly but math didn't work


I didn't even think that far into it...


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1804973 said:


> I called around and places where about 150 I would hire them to clean up yard and my dogs poop for 75 lol


$150 a month!!!!!!?????


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1804975 said:


> $150 a month!!!!!!?????


Spring poop pick up. Weekly is about 15-17


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1804976 said:


> Spring poop pick up. Weekly is about 15-17


O ok. That's more reasonable.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1804970 said:


> I too am confused by this....


Maybe he's implying that's how much it cost the home owner to it them selfs lol


----------



## SSS Inc.

You guys need to read better.  The price in (*) reflects the $5 discount for a referral. And Bi weekly costs more per cut than weekly because its longer silly. Cost per month is cheaper though.


----------



## SnowGuy73

What a moron!


----------



## Polarismalibu

His highest priced spring clean up is $99 including pooper scoopin


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1804981 said:


> His highest priced spring clean up is $99 including pooper scoopin


Highest?

That about my lowest, and I don't scoop cafe!


----------



## cbservicesllc

CGLC;1804965 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/fgs/4419232731.html


Can't wait to see how that works out in the rainy season...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone search Department of Ag website for fertilizer or weed spraying licesnses for "Electric Lawn Service"?

I did, and the answer is no license.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1804985 said:


> Anyone search Department of Ag website for fertilizer or weed spraying licesnses for "Electric Lawn Service"?
> 
> I did, and the answer is no license.


I bet they don't have a dot number ether. I don't think a Prius is required to have one lol


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1804985 said:


> Anyone search Department of Ag website for fertilizer or weed spraying licesnses for "Electric Lawn Service"?
> 
> I did, and the answer is no license.


Why would they have one? Im sure they only do granular


----------



## SSS Inc.

I applaud the guy for trying to find a niche. I don't think you guys know how much this would sell to some of my neighbors. Old reel mowers outnumber the gas ones around these parts. As far as licenses and such, I agree that its a joke that you guys have to have one and he doesn't but that's not his fault. If there's one thing I won't do its rip someone for trying to make money unless they are screwing people.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1804988 said:


> I congratulate the guy for trying to find a niche. I don't think you guys know how much this would sell to some of my neighbors. Old reel mowers outnumber the gas ones around these parts. As far as licenses and such, I agree that its a joke that you guys have to have one and he doesn't but that's not his fault. If there's one thing I won't do is rip someone for trying to make money unless they are screwing people.


Yea in the city people will go for that, all I see are electric mowers up there.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1804989 said:


> Yea in the city people will go for that, all I see are electric mowers up there.


I've got plenty electric on my block. Then on the other side of the table I have the crazy guy that has a backpack blower and blows his yard every day. That gets annoying.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1804988 said:


> I applaud the guy for trying to find a niche. I don't think you guys know how much this would sell to some of my neighbors. Old reel mowers outnumber the gas ones around these parts. As far as licenses and such, I agree that its a joke that you guys have to have one and he doesn't but that's not his fault. If there's one thing I won't do its rip someone for trying to make money unless they are screwing people.


Anyone that spreads any type of fertilizer needs to have a license if they are getting paid. You need a fertilizer license for the whole company, whether you buy the fert at JDL, Home Depot, Menards or it's an organic corn meal type product.

The fertilizer license covers the whole company.

Then if you use ANY type of herbicide, whether weed-n-feed, liquid, or natural, each applicator needs their own license.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Which reminds me. I think I need to pay for my license.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Duluth with an ice storm warning.... 1/4-1/2" of ice. I'm telling you.... this storm is too close for comfort with that 32 degree mark.


----------



## Deershack

I drove through the edge of that ice storm on the way back. Didn't hit much rain until Cambridge. Wind was rough.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Pouring at my house now... must have formed up and come over here...

EDIT: looked at radar... that's what happened...


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Nice to see the government is sending $1.2 billion worth of ammo to be scrapped because they don't have a reliable way to keep track of how old it is. HOW IS THAT POSSIBLE??!!!???!!? Absolutely absurd!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

43° wind rain.


----------



## Green Grass

37 windy and raining.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1805005 said:


> 37 windy and raining.


Few degrees colder and you'd have snow. I dreamt that it was snowing. Just lightly for 2 days.

I'm at 41° windy and rain


----------



## SnoFarmer

34*
cloudy
wwwiiinnndddyyyyy
E.



LwnmwrMan22;1804994 said:


> Duluth with an ice storm warning.... 1/4-1/2" of ice. I'm telling you.... this storm is too close for comfort with that 32 degree mark.


The ice storm was a non event for us.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Today would be a good day to work on equipment........ If my garage was cleaned out.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

cbservicesllc;1804984 said:


> Can't wait to see how that works out in the rainy season...


He shows a 21" electric mower and an electric trimmer. Where is the electric
back pack blower? Maybe a hand held with an electric cord going to a converter from a battery bank in the truck is all I can figure. It's going to take two machines with two people to make any headway. So you split 14.00 ? Maybe two or three small, small lots per hour with drive time, load, unload? Interesting concept but......I must be bad at math but okay. Solar power panels on top of vehicles for remote charging. Just can't wrap my little mind around it. Hope it's not a cloudy day for those solar panels. Nice colorful pictures though.


----------



## OC&D

Greenery;1804899 said:


> Maybe?
> 
> It's coming in through the inner casing on the top. The top of the door is directly below the soffiting so its not like water is running down the exterior wall above the door.
> 
> After looking I am missing a couple shingles up above the problem area.


It looks like you've got it figured out. Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

Some good looking women in Clearwater!


----------



## OC&D

CGLC;1804965 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/fgs/4419232731.html


Crap, you found me out! 

I think there is a niche here, but I can't see their prices being realistic even with reduced fuel consumption and _allegedly_ lower maintenance costs.

I paid $150.00 to have a company come out and clean up dog cafe at one of my client's homes who moved out of state before the snow melted. Hiring them for a spring cleanup just for that would be worth it!


----------



## Camden

SnowGuy73;1805026 said:


> Some good looking women in Clearwater!


If you're at Nelson's grab a sandwich from the deli. The Brother's Combo on white w/ ranch is the best cold sandwich I've ever had.


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1804998 said:


> Nice to see the government is sending $1.2 billion worth of ammo to be scrapped because they don't have a reliable way to keep track of how old it is. HOW IS THAT POSSIBLE??!!!???!!? Absolutely absurd!!


The one word I think of with government and money, waste.


----------



## qualitycut

MNPLOWCO;1805021 said:


> He shows a 21" electric mower and an electric trimmer. Where is the electric
> back pack blower? Maybe a hand held with an electric cord going to a converter from a battery bank in the truck is all I can figure. It's going to take two machines with two people to make any headway. So you split 14.00 ? Maybe two or three small, small lots per hour with drive time, load, unload? Interesting concept but......I must be bad at math but okay. Solar power panels on top of vehicles for remote charging. Just can't wrap my little mind around it. Hope it's not a cloudy day for those solar panels. Nice colorful pictures though.


Battery powered blower, all equipment looked to run off the same batteries.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1805030 said:


> If you're at Nelson's grab a sandwich from the deli. The Brother's Combo on white w/ ranch is the best cold sandwich I've ever had.


I might do that. Thanks!


----------



## MNPLOWCO

qualitycut;1805035 said:


> Battery powered blower, all equipment looked to run off the same batteries.


Must not have a lot of blowing power with a battery operated one. But I'm
all for new innovation. I just didn't think that we were there yet except on small scale like home owners,
More power to him! (or less) Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

I get better Sprint service in Clearwater than Shakopee....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ummmm..... now the GFS is getting in on the snow as well??










And yes, this time I used 8:1.


----------



## qualitycut

My one bid for the evening canceled cause of the rain. Looks like a lazy day for me.


----------



## SnoFarmer

They threatened us with a mix for tomorrow.
Unless it snows more than 6" I'm not going to do anything about it.

I don't do lawn work so, let it rain.
There is still snow on the ground that needs to go...



LwnmwrMan22;1805045 said:


> Ummmm..... now the GFS is getting in on the snow as well??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, this time I used 8:1.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Man am I lazy today... I really should get a rain gauge... it sounds like a lot of drain coming down...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1805051 said:


> Man am I lazy today... I really should get a rain gauge... it sounds like a lot of drain coming down...


Its the weather. I grabbed the laptop and am working on bids in bed.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...6055308244&type=1&theater&notif_t=photo_reply

Comments show just how few people really know who the DOT inspects and for what.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like you S/SW metro guys will get a break here for a bit.

Looks like I have all day moderate rain.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1805057 said:


> Looks like you S/SW metro guys will get a break here for a bit.
> 
> Looks like I have all day moderate rain.


Yea for a bit, looks like a little pocket of no rain then rain again. I have puddles in spots in my yard I have never had an issue. It would need to be dry for about 4 days to thatch


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1805030 said:


> If you're at Nelson's grab a sandwich from the deli. The Brother's Combo on white w/ ranch is the best cold sandwich I've ever had.


Nelson's is the best!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1805053 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...6055308244&type=1&theater&notif_t=photo_reply
> 
> Comments show just how few people really know who the DOT inspects and for what.


It kills me every time... It's all right here https://dps.mn.gov/divisions/msp/forms-reports/Documents/RD_driverqual.pdf


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1805053 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...6055308244&type=1&theater&notif_t=photo_reply
> 
> Comments show just how few people really know who the DOT inspects and for what.


That really got out of control just like every other Facebook post everyone is so damn sensitive


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1805061 said:


> It kills me every time... It's all right here https://dps.mn.gov/divisions/msp/forms-reports/Documents/RD_driverqual.pdf


The only problem is, I have called thier office on things that when you read it, it doesn't make sense and have got a different answer from each person I have talked to.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1805063 said:


> The only problem is, I have called thier office on things that when you read it, it doesn't make sense and have got a different answer from each person I have talked to.


That's because the correct answer to them is whatever will make them money.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1805063 said:


> The only problem is, I have called thier office on things that when you read it, it doesn't make sense and have got a different answer from each person I have talked to.


I have called, and they will actually send an inspector out to your place and look over your stuff.

They won't write tickets (you're at your shop or wherever) and will go through it for you.

I've also had them follow me back to my house when trailer brakes were working, rather than put me out of service at the side of the road.

Granted it was within 3 miles, but still. They could have put me out of service on the spot and made me get a tow.

They aren't all bad.

I did however get a warning for a fire extinguisher placed under the front seat, wedged behind the jack and in front of the rear seat brackets for it not being in a holder, even though there was no possible way for the extinguisher to move.

They said it could be a projectile. Nevermind the drills, toolboxes and other stuff sitting on the back seat.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm at about 3.25" of rain!


----------



## SnoFarmer

So many get caught up on the weight #.
When you can have and need Dot # on a car even.
Use makes a difference too.

Then the state statues regarding landscapers.

but...
http://www.dot.state.mn.us/cvo/factsheets/landscapers.pdf
Businesses (such as landscapers), who operate vehicles or vehicle combinations over 10,000 pounds
gross vehicle weight (GVW) in Minnesota, are subject to various commercial vehicle safety regulations
including:
•
Driver Qualifications (DOT physical,
driver's files, etc);
•
Hours of Service (logbook or timesheet);
•
Vehicle Maintenance (pre-trip inspection, post-trip inspection report); and
•
Hazardous Materials (HM).
Note:
Most "one ton trucks" or pickup truck and trailer combinations exceed the 10,000 pounds GVW
and are subject to the safety regulations.


----------



## cbservicesllc

This the Trubrown truck you were thinking of Snowguy? I believe it is MN Wanner... they used to have a square backend and went to the angle...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Man, that radar sure did fill in fast for you south guys.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1805070 said:


> This the Trubrown truck you were thinking of Snowguy? I believe it is MN Wanner... they used to have a square backend and went to the angle...


How's about you use "message board" for the setting next time, K?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Any of you guys with a 6.0 ford want a sct tuner? I figured I would ask here before I hit Craigslist


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1805075 said:


> How's about you use "message board" for the setting next time, K?


I thought I did...? Looks small on my phone... SORRY!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1805072 said:


> Man, that radar sure did fill in fast for you south guys.


It never did stop raining here even when the radar said it was clear. Several wanting to know when to expect me to be there for clean ups. What they want me to do? Put scuba gear on?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1805080 said:


> I thought I did...? Looks small on my phone... SORRY!


Its almost the same on the phone but on a puter its huge


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1805070 said:


> This the Trubrown truck you were thinking of Snowguy? I believe it is MN Wanner... they used to have a square backend and went to the angle...


That's it.... Goofy as hell looking!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1805080 said:


> I thought I did...? Looks small on my phone... SORRY!


Looks good to me...


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1805079 said:


> Any of you guys with a 6.0 ford want a sct tuner? I figured I would ask here before I hit Craigslist


You should have said would anyone like to ruin their 6.0 faster than normal?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1805087 said:


> You should have said would anyone like to ruin their 6.0 faster than normal?


Its going to happen no matter what because they are just pure junk


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1805087 said:


> You should have said would anyone like to ruin their 6.0 faster than normal?


It's going to blow up anyway! Might as well have fun doing it


----------



## Camden

Any of you guys going to the game tonight? Only $100 for tickets. Might be fun...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1805093 said:


> Any of you guys going to the game tonight? Only $100 for tickets. Might be fun...


Last I saw it was closer to $200


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1805080 said:


> I thought I did...? Looks small on my phone... SORRY!


It's normal on the phone, but like Polaris said huge on the computer.

I better get to work. Got too many new mower fliers in my truck.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1805098 said:


> It's normal on the phone, but like Polaris said huge on the computer.
> 
> I better get to work. Got too many new mower fliers in my truck.


Good luck with that work


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1805099 said:


> Good luck with that work


Found a new 36 hp Big Block 3100 Ferris, 2012, 61" deck for $12,500.

Told the dealer I can get a new, 2012 Toro 6000 29 hp EFI, 60" deck for $9200.

Told them to work their numbers, would rather have 4 wheel independent suspension than save $1,000. Mowing 20-30 acres / day of rough turf gets old on the fixed mowers.

Then I see a "new" Toro Grandstand with .2 hours on CL that I need to go look at as well sometime.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1805102 said:


> Found a new 36 hp Big Block 3100 Ferris, 2012, 61" deck for $12,500.
> 
> Told the dealer I can get a new, 2012 Toro 6000 29 hp EFI, 60" deck for $9200.
> 
> Told them to work their numbers, would rather have 4 wheel independent suspension than save $1,000. Mowing 20-30 acres / day of rough turf gets old on the fixed mowers.
> 
> Then I see a "new" Toro Grandstand with .2 hours on CL that I need to go look at as well sometime.


That's all I have had were ferris, I had a rider and loved the suspension.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Looks lime the rain is over,.... for now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1805103 said:


> That's all I have had were ferris, I had a rider and loved the suspension.


I had them back in 2002 when they first came into this market. Had issues with them, but they were just designing them.

I suppose 12 years later I could give them a try again.


----------



## qualitycut

We no longer have Asian carp in mn they are now invasive carp lol


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1805107 said:


> We no longer have Asian carp in mn they are now invasive carp lol


They have nothing better to worry about, I guess...


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1805104 said:


> Looks lime the rain is over,.... for now


Same here, wonder how long this will last.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1805111 said:


> Same here, wonder how long this will last.


Hopefully most of tomorrow as I'm going 5 hours into Wisconsin


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1805107 said:


> We no longer have Asian carp in mn they are now invasive carp lol


Let me guess someone got hurt by that word just like everything else these days. All politics


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1805114 said:


> Let me guess someone got hurt by that word just like everything else these days. All politics


No I doubt that, the government didn't want anyone to get hurt so they changed it before. Their carp from Asia lol. What next invasive bird flu


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1805114 said:


> Let me guess someone got hurt by that word just like everything else these days. All politics


Yup. They are starting to use holiday now for Easter. I say piss on it and say merry Christmas. If your ass don't like it oh well


----------



## Ranger620

jimslawnsnow;1805090 said:


> Its going to happen no matter what because they are just pure junk


How many of you guys had bad luck with them?? I have 4 of them. Ive had a few issues but not all to do with the diesel. Most bad expensive stuff was still under warranty. Like all brands i have a problem here and there. I cant just be that lucky


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1805114 said:


> Let me guess someone got hurt by that word just like everything else these days. All politics


You are correct!


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1805117 said:


> How many of you guys had bad luck with them?? I have 4 of them. Ive had a few issues but not all to do with the diesel. Most bad expensive stuff was still under warranty. Like all brands i have a problem here and there. I cant just be that lucky


I never had a huge issue with mine just minor stuff


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1805116 said:


> Yup. They are starting to use holiday now for Easter. I say piss on it and say merry Christmas. If your ass don't like it oh well


I do the same. A overwhelming majority celebrates Christmas and Easter. I hate when people say Happy Holidays. Everyone is so damn scared of offending people. It someone wishes me Happy Hanuka I'm not going to be upset about it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1805116 said:


> Yup. They are starting to use holiday now for Easter. I say piss on it and say merry Christmas. If your ass don't like it oh well


I agree!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1805117 said:


> How many of you guys had bad luck with them?? I have 4 of them. Ive had a few issues but not all to do with the diesel. Most bad expensive stuff was still under warranty. Like all brands i have a problem here and there. I cant just be that lucky


I had a ton of problems. I'm to lazy to type them all


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;1805117 said:


> How many of you guys had bad luck with them?? I have 4 of them. Ive had a few issues but not all to do with the diesel. Most bad expensive stuff was still under warranty. Like all brands i have a problem here and there. I cant just be that lucky


Lots. Over 20k worth. I traded it off with symptoms of more crap. Partially why i didn't go to qualities dad. It was using antifreeze. The front end was wore again with less than 50k. Never had a plow. I never could keep the damn door panels tight either


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1805122 said:


> I had a ton of problems. I'm to lazy to type them all


Bet it would take a page like all the crap went with mine


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1805126 said:


> Bet it would take a page like all the crap went with mine


Oh yeah easily if not two pages


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The snow is still on the Meteogram.



++++ edit..... Just checked... NWS has 1-2" for me tomorrow. Same way last snow started out.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1805131 said:


> The snow is still on the Meteogram.
> 
> ++++ edit..... Just checked... NWS has 1-2" for me tomorrow. Same way last snow started out.


Yeah I have less than one and less than half...

Also... I'm sure this will buff right out...


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1805131 said:


> The snow is still on the Meteogram.
> 
> ++++ edit..... Just checked... NWS has 1-2" for me tomorrow. Same way last snow started out.


Deadwood sd had 10in


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1805132 said:


> Yeah I have less than one and less than half...
> 
> Also... I'm sure this will buff right out...


Or like the motorhome place where they counted 30 of the 70 motorhomes, but didn't know where the rest went (as of this morning on TWC).


----------



## BossPlow614

Imagine heading down the hwy & seeing this! 










This was NW of Louisville, MS this afternoon.


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1805135 said:


> Imagine heading down the hwy & seeing this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was NW of Louisville, MS this afternoon.


I have seen a tornado in person when I was younger. If I saw one now I may be the idiot that goes and chases it


----------



## qualitycut

Chance of rain through Monday so far


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Nuh-uh. Not Saturday.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Anybody got any experience with the turfco turnaer 6?

http://www.turfcodirect.com/store/Aerators/TurnAer-6-Aerator-P3C6.aspx

Looks like a slick unit.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1805145 said:


> Nuh-uh. Not Saturday.


Nws doesn't others do


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Only time for me with no rain in the forcast is Saturday day but 40% at night per NWS


----------



## Polarismalibu

Check out these numbers. If they stick to that they will win tonight


----------



## Polarismalibu

Game time! Let's go wild!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

polarismalibu;1805158 said:


> game time! Let's go wild!!


goalllll!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Good start......


----------



## Polarismalibu

Talk about a great start!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Nice Save!!!wesportwesport


----------



## Polarismalibu

At least Colorado is getting called for offsides this time!


----------



## Camden

Nino had such a nice opportunity.....damn!!!!!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Goal!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Five Hole!!!!!!! Nice play!


----------



## Camden

I'm searching for flights to Denver...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1805173 said:


> I'm searching for flights to Denver...


We were talking about this earlier. It's cheaper to drive


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1805173 said:


> I'm searching for flights to Denver...


Don't jinx it Highroller.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1805175 said:


> Don't jinx it Highroller.


Hahahahah!


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1805173 said:


> I'm searching for flights to Denver...


Looked earlier 350 for 1 stop about 500 non


----------



## Camden

286 with 1 stop, 501 nonstop


----------



## Polarismalibu

If you guys are going to Denver me and a buddy want in on that!!


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1805175 said:


> Don't jinx it Highroller.


Hahaha... I'm not a highroller, I just won't pay my mortgage next month.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Are we not working for 3 weeks?? I'll get in on it! Gotta stop in Albert Lea on the way and pick up a mower though, maybe one in Hopkins.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1805181 said:


> Are we not working for 3 weeks?? I'll get in on it! Gotta stop in Albert Lea on the way and pick up a mower though, maybe one in Hopkins.


The game in Denver is on wednesday you won't be doing clean ups by then! Way to wet!


----------



## Polarismalibu

5 on 3 let's go!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

You have to kidding me


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got this response today from one of my larger properties that I plowed on the same road as the Xcel Energy Center that's currently under construction.

Sent my corporate contact an email when the property manager didn't really have any answers for me.

In my email I explained how I had to bid blind, didn't have a site plan, and didn't want to have my contact think I was trying to gouge the company.

_"We are still trying to determine ourselves what will really need to be done. So I appreciate your honesty as always. I will let you know once we decide what route we want to take. "_

It's always nice to get affirmation that people realize you're an honest individual that does have the best intentions for their property.

Most times you end up feeling like a slave, with an opinion that doesn't seem to matter.


----------



## qualitycut

Wow just kept trying to force it. That was horrible


----------



## SSS Inc.

That was dumb


----------



## Camden

Canceled my flight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1805183 said:


> The game in Denver is on wednesday you won't be doing clean ups by then! Way to wet!


Gotta know I can spend the fuel / wages for the next 3 weeks.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1805191 said:


> Gotta know I can spend the fuel / wages for the next 3 weeks.


K well you can drive, pay for rooms and everything else


----------



## Camden

Even though we're up 2-1 if feels like we're losing thanks to that sh goal.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drove it in the past in 12 hours. 

Too bad the storms in NE are done. Could have done some chasing on the way there / back.

Wonder if the wife'll let me take the 'rango.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1805192 said:


> K well you can drive, pay for rooms and everything else


Sounds like a deal to me!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1805183 said:


> The game in Denver is on wednesday you won't be doing clean ups by then! Way to wet!


Still raining then!


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1805183 said:


> The game in Denver is on wednesday you won't be doing clean ups by then! Way to wet!


Going to try and do some between rains tomorrow. My puddles are only 3 inches now


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1805202 said:


> Going to try and do some between rains tomorrow. My puddles are only 3 inches now


Don't forget your water wings!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone here interested in a 2012 (bought in September of '12) Exmark 27/60 X series?


----------



## qualitycut

Drone video of tornado damage.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1805203 said:


> Don't forget your water wings!


Was just going to fill the tires up a bit more


----------



## Polarismalibu

Cafe!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1805190 said:


> Canceled my flight.


Cafe!cafecafe!


----------



## Camden

It's like Colorado is on a permanent power play.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1805210 said:



> It's like Colorado is on a permanent power play.


Yea totally different game this period.


----------



## Polarismalibu

That had a chance with the goalie behind the net there


----------



## albhb3

what a bunch of chokers you guys know its coming, turn it off now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

K, so I've watched the most Wild in the last 10 days as I have my entire life.

You guys thought they would win???? Seriously??


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1805215 said:


> K, so I've watched the most Wild in the last 10 days as I have my entire life.
> 
> You guys thought they would win???? Seriously??


If the refs in Colorado didn't miss so many calls then yes we all thought they would


----------



## Camden

albhb3;1805214 said:


> turn it off now


C'mon! Lots of game left, at least wait until they're losing to jump ship.


----------



## SSS Inc.

It not over yet! Overtime victory by the wild. It will be a dramatic finish. 4-3 Wild. wesport


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1805216 said:


> If the refs in Colorado didn't miss so many calls then yes we all thought they would


Yea but they need to put them away, 2-0 now 2-2 its like they get comfortable with a small lead and blow it.


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;1805216 said:


> If the refs in Colorado didn't miss so many calls then yes we all thought they would


that is the classic mn excuse :laughing: shoulda woulda coulda


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;1805220 said:


> that is the classic mn excuse :laughing: shoulda woulda coulda


It's the truth this time for once though!


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1805219 said:


> Yea but they need to put them away, 2-0 now 2-2 its like they get comfortable with a small lead and blow it.


If they called the right calls they probably wouldn't be playing this game even


----------



## SSS Inc.

how many times will they take two guys to the box?? This is ridiculous.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1805222 said:


> If they called the right calls they probably wouldn't be playing this game even


I know and if they would have scored a couple more goals each game they wouldnt be either


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1805204 said:


> Anyone here interested in a 2012 (bought in September of '12) Exmark 27/60 X series?


2500 or so?


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1805223 said:


> how many times will they take two guys to the box?? This is ridiculous.


Apparently a lot


----------



## SSS Inc.

^^ See.........


----------



## Camden

When's the last time you saw an EMBELLISHMENT penalty? Thanks refs! 

(WTF???)


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;1805225 said:


> 2500 or so?


This thread is about the Wild game, Jim.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1805228 said:


> When's the last time you saw an EMBELLISHMENT penalty? Thanks refs!
> 
> (WTF???)


There was one earlier in the series I think.


----------



## qualitycut

If wild lose its cause the twins are there watching


----------



## Polarismalibu

Anyone else see that blonde beating on the glass yelling whoop his ass Charlie lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1805225 said:


> 2500 or so?


More about $7000.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1805230 said:


> There was one earlier in the series I think.


Just went through the box scores of the previous games and it hasn't been called. I did see a lot of other BS calls that went against us though.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1805233 said:


> More about $7000.


Just giving you crap. Why you selling then buying others?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;1805229 said:


> This thread is about the Wild game, Jim.


Too bad I'm not a fan. Just never got into watching sports


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1805234 said:


> Just went through the box scores of the previous games and it hasn't been called. I did see a lot of other BS calls that went against us though.


Hmm then it was another game in this round I seen it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1805235 said:


> Just giving you crap. Why you selling then buying others?


Rotating debt?

Don't want to add debt. Figure I sell the Exmark that I owe $6800 on, for about $6,800, then I get new stuff for the same payment.

Also, lack of dealer support in my immediate area.

I rolled the dice with a small dealer after I decided to move away from running Kubota, but I've found he's more of a small engine repair guy than a dealer for commercial mowers.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1805236 said:


> Too bad I'm not a fan. Just never got into watching sports


I watch sports, but that's as far as I go.

I don't care who wins or loses.

Been there, done that, and became jaded.

Even tonight. You all know what's going to happen when it goes into overtime.

Some crap call, penalty against the Wild, then a PP goal by Avs and everyone cafes until the NFL draft.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ryde -

Have any calls on that Grandstand yet?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1805239 said:


> I watch sports, but that's as far as I go.
> 
> I don't care who wins or loses.
> 
> Been there, done that, and became jaded.
> 
> Even tonight. You all know what's going to happen when it goes into overtime.
> 
> Some crap call, penalty against the Wild, then a PP goal by Avs and everyone cafes until the NFL draft.


Go Twins! 1 game back....We're coming!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

I think it's past Lwnmrrs bed time he's getting a bad attitude here lol


----------



## qualitycut

After looking through some box scores I think it was the Chicago series. I can't believe how many 10 min misconducts there where in some of the series as well as delay of game for puck over the glass.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1805243 said:


> After looking through some box scores I think it was the Chicago series. I can't believe how many 10 min misconducts there where in some of the series as well as delay of game for puck over the glass.


I hate the over the glass penalty. If its obvious yes but sometimes you know it wasn't intentional.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1805242 said:


> I think it's past Lwnmrrs bed time he's getting a bad attitude here lol


HA!


----------



## OC&D

This team exhausts me.


----------



## Green Grass

I think this is going to get ugly!


----------



## Polarismalibu

I just noticed I'm at 1" of snow tomorrow


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1805248 said:


> I just noticed I'm at 1" of snow tomorrow


Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1805247 said:


> I think this is going to get ugly!


You're not gonna post a picture of yourself are ya. :laughing: Just kidding.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1805250 said:


> You're not gonna post a picture of yourself are ya. :laughing: Just kidding.


No one of you! Or maybe Lawnmwr playing in his ice cream.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1805244 said:


> I hate the over the glass penalty. If its obvious yes but sometimes you know it wasn't intentional.


I hate it too because the majority of the time it's like you said, no intent at all. But they can't allow it to become a judgement call by the refs because that just opens up another can of worms.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Green Grass;1805249 said:


> Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


Ostrich mentality? If you pretend it isn't coming it won't?


----------



## SSS Inc.

I'm so tired of hearing Lapanta say Varlomov.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Stick to the face. Ouch.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Stoner should have hit him harder!


----------



## Camden

Obvious call on Stoner. Totally unnecessary. Here's our season...


----------



## Green Grass

Oh look a penalty kill for being dumb!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1805254 said:


> I'm so tired of hearing Lapanta say Varlomov.


I just tired of lapanta


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1805254 said:


> I'm so tired of hearing Lapanta say Varlomov.


I can't stand Lapanta.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I do believe Parise is worth the money more so than Mauer.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1805261 said:


> I do believe Parise is worth the money more so than Mauer.


I agree!!!


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1805261 said:


> I do believe Parise is worth the money more so than Mauer.


What position are we going to put Mauer in? Right wing maybe.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1805248 said:


> I just noticed I'm at 1' of snow tomorrow


There I fixed it for you


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Slashing call on the Wild with about 4:15 remaining.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1805263 said:


> What position are we going to put Mauer in? Right wing maybe.


No he would get hurt.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1805263 said:


> What position are we going to put Mauer in? Right wing maybe.


Duh, Goalie.....


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1805264 said:


> There I fixed it for you


I'm okay with that. You can come plow everything and I'll go play on the sled.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1805266 said:


> No he would get hurt.


Muscle fatigue?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1805269 said:


> Muscle fatigue?


He would get that just being the water boy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1805269 said:


> Muscle fatigue?


Bilateral leg weakness after period 2.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1805268 said:


> I'm okay with that. You can come plow everything and I'll go play on the sled.


That's sounds great. $100 an hour I'll take my time. I'm at little to no snow accumulation


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just got done raiding Easter Baskets.

WAY too many Starburst left in there. OCD kicked in. 

I don't feel too well.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1805271 said:


> Bilateral leg weakness after period 2.


That's what I was looking for! Has anyone ever figured out if that's a real thing?


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1805271 said:


> Bilateral leg weakness after period 2.


BOX! Ruuuuuuuuuube


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1805272 said:


> That's sounds great. $100 an hour I'll take my time. I'm at little to no snow accumulation


Just send lwnmrr the bill lol he's wanting to blow 3 weeks worth of pay on something


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Since none of you are watching the scroll on the bottom, Padres place 2B Jedd Groyoko on 15 day Paternity List.

Sounds like something you'd hear on Maury.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1805273 said:


> Just got done raiding Easter Baskets.
> 
> WAY too many Starburst left in there. OCD kicked in.
> 
> I don't feel too well.


You could share!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1805273 said:


> Just got done raiding Easter Baskets.
> 
> WAY too many Starburst left in there. OCD kicked in.
> 
> I don't feel too well.


Funny, I did the same things. My kids aren't candy junkies so they tend to forget what they have. I think I have had about 10 dozen jelly beans so far.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sweet.....Kit-Kats!!!!


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1805273 said:


> Just got done raiding Easter Baskets.
> 
> WAY too many Starburst left in there. OCD kicked in.
> 
> I don't feel too well.


You rang?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hell yeah!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Goal!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1805279 said:


> Funny, I did the same things. My kids aren't candy junkies so they tend to forget what they have. I think I have had about 10 dozen jelly beans so far.


 I had what I thought was a whole bag of starburst jelly beans come to find out someone mixed in some M&Ms it was like a cruel trick.

Goal!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OC&D

Goal!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

That was a great goal!


----------



## OC&D

You better buy that ticket Roy!


----------



## qualitycut

Valarmov thought parise was his gf I think. Was a little rough on him in front


----------



## SSS Inc.

Now lets sit back and defend the lead. We don't want to get to aggressive.


----------



## Polarismalibu

That was tripping!! Damn missed calls


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1805238 said:


> Rotating debt?
> 
> Don't want to add debt. Figure I sell the Exmark that I owe $6800 on, for about $6,800, then I get new stuff for the same payment.
> 
> *Also, lack of dealer support in my immediate area.*
> 
> I rolled the dice with a small dealer after I decided to move away from running Kubota, but I've found he's more of a small engine repair guy than a dealer for commercial mowers.


I think that is a BIG deciding factor... or should be... I bought Exmark's this go around because my local full service dealer and parts stocker is only 10 minutes from the shop... I won't have to go to LTG for Toro parts now 



SSS Inc.;1805241 said:


> Go Twins! 1 game back....We're coming!!!!


Yeah baby!


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1805288 said:


> You better buy that ticket Roy!


Stop!!!!!! If they win we will call him Wah from now on. Is that ok Camden I mean Wah?


----------



## Camden

OC&D;1805288 said:


> You better buy that ticket Roy!


I'm looking to see if prices have changed


----------



## OC&D

I don't think this game is helping my pre-hypertension.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1805293 said:


> Stop!!!!!! If they when we will call him Wah from now on. Is that ok Camden I mean Wah?


I was called "Waaa" for several years in college. I'm used to it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1805274 said:


> That's what I was looking for! Has anyone ever figured out if that's a real thing?


No... but Bilateral V***** Weakness is... Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1805292 said:


> I think that is a BIG deciding factor... or should be... I bought Exmark's this go around because my local full service dealer and parts stocker is only 10 minutes from the shop... I won't have to go to LTG for Toro parts now
> 
> Yeah baby!


My local Kubota dealer sells Ferris, plus LTG is about 1/2 mile from one of my larger townhomes.

I have an EXCELLENT Toro dealer in Hugo, one in Lindstrom AND LTG, but I just don't enjoy Toro ZTRs for whatever reason.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1805293 said:


> Stop!!!!!! If they win we will call him Wah from now on. Is that ok Camden I mean Wah?


Maybe they are brothers.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Empty Net at 3:00 again?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.southwest.com/flight/sel...6091F0&ss=0&int=HOMEQBOMAIR&companyName=&cid=


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1805300 said:


> Empty Net at 3:00 again?


I bet 2:30


----------



## SSS Inc.

We will score on the empty net this time. I guarantee it.!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Empty net!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.kayak.com/flights/MSP-DEN/2014-04-30/2014-05-01


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1805301 said:


> http://www.southwest.com/flight/sel...6091F0&ss=0&int=HOMEQBOMAIR&companyName=&cid=


To rich for my blood and I could probably get box tickets.


----------



## Camden

I hate to say anything good about the Avs but they sure play extremely well when they put the 6th attacker out there. We haven't done squat against them with an empty net.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.priceline.com/airlines/f...Code=US&slide=1&isMSel=Y&tgl=Y&pgnm=DEPARTURE


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1805303 said:


> We will score on the empty net this time. I guarantee it.!!


It's gotta happen one of these times!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1805306 said:


> To rich for my blood and I could probably get box tickets.


Does your dad work for Conway Freight?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Who's the blonde behind Patrick WAHHHHH??


----------



## Polarismalibu

Who all wants to take a road trip??


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hell yeah!!!!!!!


----------



## OC&D

Yeahhhh!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Told ya........


----------



## cbservicesllc

That SHOULD do it!


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1805315 said:


> Told ya........


'Bout time!!!!!!


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1805310 said:


> Does your dad work for Conway Freight?


No Berger transfer and storage. But my wife lived in Denver for 3 years and played hockey and the family she lived with has a box at Pepsi center.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Two!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goal!!!!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Yeah right!!!!!!!


----------



## OC&D

And one more!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sooooo... 14 hour drive. 4 guys, split the fuel......


----------



## OC&D

I think the Avs might be a little frustrated!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Stoner was going in for the kill there


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1805276 said:


> Just send lwnmrr the bill lol he's wanting to blow 3 weeks worth of pay on something


That's works. Sounds like he's got money to blow


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1805312 said:


> Who all wants to take a road trip??


To where? When?


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1805327 said:


> To where? When?


Denver for game 7!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1805323 said:


> Sooooo... 14 hour drive. 4 guys, split the fuel......


I'm down ....


----------



## Camden

If you guys are going snatch your tickets right now before the prices really sky rocket.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1805328 said:


> Denver for game 7!


OK. I have customer who lives there. Could stop in and say hi. But probably wouldn't


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1805331 said:


> OK. I have customer who lives there. Could stop in and say hi. But probably wouldn't


Man you travel along way to plow lol


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Polarismalibu;1805332 said:


> Man you travel along way to plow lol


He took over the southwestern part of lwnmwrmans route


----------



## OC&D

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1805334 said:


> He took over the southwestern part of lwnmwrmans route


Hahahahahah!!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Well back to weather channel, I can believe the amount of tornadoes.


----------



## Camden

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1805334 said:


> He took over the southwestern part of lwnmwrmans route


LOL! Good stuff.


----------



## qualitycut

Raining here again.


----------



## Camden

albhb3;1805214 said:


> what a bunch of chokers you guys know its coming, turn it off now


What'd you think of the game?


----------



## Polarismalibu

I feel I would get in trouble if I went to that game. I think I might say to much to Colorado fans lol


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1805337 said:


> Well back to weather channel, I can believe the amount of tornadoes.


I'm watching that too. That's insane i feel bad for all those people


----------



## Polarismalibu

A tornado is about to go right threw Birmingham.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1805343 said:


> A tornado is about to go right threw Birmingham.


It's seriously insane


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1805343 said:


> A tornado is about to go right threw Birmingham.


Looks like they lucked out


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.flashseats.com/default.a..._source=at&utm_medium=at&utm_campaign=ssp&fss


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1805345 said:


> Looks like they lucked out


Birmingham did but Bessemer got hit good it looked like


----------



## Polarismalibu

There is a video from Bessemer on YouTube already


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1805349 said:


> There is a video from Bessemer on YouTube already


Holy CAFE!! That's one of my biggest fears is a tornado at night.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1805350 said:


> Holy CAFE!! That's one of my biggest fears is a tornado at night.


For sure... freaks me out...

Oh... and more rain coming soon...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like I'm in a dry slot on the north side for a while.


----------



## SnowGuy73

38° rain windy.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1805332 said:


> Man you travel along way to plow lol


Well I'm trying to 40 hour marathons like lwnmr.

Actually he has 2 lake homes up here. Side by side, big ones too. He sometimes is up here. The wife is here more than he is. I think the daughter and husband live in the one. The other sat empty for several years and is rented as far as I know. I haven't made it there yet this year. I just do the lawn work at them. He is co owner of a big law firm in Denver.

Its crazy why he has the second house here. I bet no one would ever guess.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1805350 said:


> Holy CAFE!! That's one of my biggest fears is a tornado at night.


Me too. Especially since I watched a movie (not twister) it had john Schneider in it, and in spring of 96 we had straight line winds or so they say. It pushed a grain flat on one side and lifted the corner of a shed out of the ground. You can still see the corner of that shed today. Much more and we would have lost it. The grain bin got fixed. We tore it down last winter. People were planting. Dad quit before the crap hit. One guy had a 9330 ih 4wd made his turn into the wind. The wind picked up the front end. His kid that I was in school with at the time got out. Had the truck door ripped off and piece of tin hit him the face from someone's building. His whole face was black, blue and purple


----------



## Green Grass

30 and snowing.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

37 and rain down here


----------



## qualitycut

Well looks like rain all day. This weather is wearing me out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1805370 said:


> Well looks like rain all day. This weather is wearing me out.


I find it relaxing.


----------



## SnoFarmer

30-50 mph winds with a gust of 60mph.

snow (flurries)
sleet, 
temp 34*

While not impossible it's very rare to have a twister in my area.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Snowing on 169 and bass lake.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1805374 said:


> I find it relaxing.


It makes me tired and I don't want to do anything


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1805381 said:


> It makes me tired and I don't want to do anything


Same here. But have to drive into Wisconsin today


----------



## SSS Inc.

Snowing 169 and 109th.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Snowy in Anoka .


----------



## Polarismalibu

The gf just said its snowing hard. Now im for sure staying in bed for a while. I dont care to see it


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Have 1/8" of slush on the deck


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Snowing here as well.


----------



## OC&D

Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow. 

I hope everyone enjoyed summer.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Ugh Stephanie on 9 is painful to listen to. Anyone else notice she puts emphasis on the wrong syllables?? That's if she doesn't stay monotone. Paul bloom is bad too


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

OC&D;1805388 said:


> Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow.
> 
> I hope everyone enjoyed summer.


Sounds about right, why is everyone complaining about the fall weather?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Green Grass;1805318 said:


> No Berger transfer and storage. But my wife lived in Denver for 3 years and played hockey and the family she lived with has a box at Pepsi center.


Buddy's dad works (maybe retired now?)for Berger in Roseville. He's a higher up last name is Luxem


----------



## Polarismalibu

Sounds like its raining pretty good now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Nothing but snow and wind here.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Snowing in **** rapids


----------



## cbservicesllc

So awesome that its snowing...


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1805390 said:


> Ugh Stephanie on 9 is painful to listen to. Anyone else notice she puts emphasis on the wrong syllables?? That's if she doesn't stay monotone. Paul bloom is bad too


Yes I have.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

All rain here.


----------



## banonea

Flakes in Rochester


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Just snow here now. Just think if we'd been 10* cooler for the last week


----------



## Polarismalibu

Off to milacs i go. Lucky me I get to go stack ice lol


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1805413 said:


> Off to milacs i go. Lucky me I get to go stack ice lol


Have fun with that!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

View My Video

Does that work? If you have flash?


----------



## Greenery

No worky on el-phono.

Im not sure I want to watch anyways if it involves any ice cream.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Couldn't figure out the ice cream reference for the longest time.

Just remembered the pic. 

Back to all rain. Moderate rain. Miserable, moderate rain. Crap rain. Cafe rain.


I need some Chipotle.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1805428 said:


> Couldn't figure out the ice cream reference for the longest time.
> 
> Just remembered the pic.
> 
> Back to all rain. Moderate rain. Miserable, moderate rain. Crap rain. Cafe rain.
> 
> I need some Chipotle.


Chipotle sounds way better than the wendy's I just had.


----------



## SnowGuy73

34° rain snow mix in Victoria.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Had to run down to apple valley before heading up to milacs. Just pulled into rack shack hopefully it's good food


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1805439 said:


> Had to run down to apple valley before heading up to milacs. Just pulled into rack shack hopefully it's good food


The hobo is awesome


----------



## NorthernProServ

This weather blows.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1805449 said:


> This weather blows.


Just think how nice it'll be next week when it's 70, sunny, grass growing 2" per day, and you're sitting in a roadside DOT inspection.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Polarismalibu;1805413 said:


> Off to milacs i go. Lucky me I get to go stack ice lol


Your cabin or someone you know? Or are you just headed you to see if you can make some money?


----------



## qualitycut

Only positive of the weather is it makes me feel better about buying a track machine and the different tracks won't be in till Friday


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1805451 said:


> Just think how nice it'll be next week when it's 70, sunny, grass growing 2" per day, and you're sitting in a roadside DOT inspection.


Or you could be sitting at one right now 65/10. FYI


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1805454 said:


> Only positive of the weather is it makes me feel better about buying a track machine and the different tracks won't be in till Friday


Are you putting the McClaren bar style on it?


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1805457 said:


> Are you putting the McClaren bar style on it?


Yea McLaren or camoplast can't remember


----------



## cbservicesllc

I wish there was an easy way to explain to people that want to sign contracts NOW that they can have a 6 month or 7 month term... I don't care either way... It's like a car loan, the overall price is the same, the term can change, and the price will vary... instead they get stuck on "But it's the end of April... you haven't done anything... I should just have to pay 6 months at the 7 month rate"


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1805460 said:


> I wish there was an easy way to explain to people that want to sign contracts NOW that they can have a 6 month or 7 month term... I don't care either way... It's like a car loan, the overall price is the same, the term can change, and the price will vary... instead they get stuck on "But it's the end of April... you haven't done anything... I should just have to pay 6 months at the 7 month rate"


I just got off the phone with one of those.


----------



## Polarismalibu

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1805452 said:


> Your cabin or someone you know? Or are you just headed you to see if you can make some money?


My uncles house. It's about 10 feet from his house now I guess. Traffic is all backed up I'm stuck by the casino right now.

Hopefully I can make some money off the neighbors to sense I'm there already


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1805460 said:


> I wish there was an easy way to explain to people that want to sign contracts NOW that they can have a 6 month or 7 month term... I don't care either way... It's like a car loan, the overall price is the same, the term can change, and the price will vary... instead they get stuck on "But it's the end of April... you haven't done anything... I should just have to pay 6 months at the 7 month rate"


That's one thing I like about my government and institutional work.

A contract is a contract. If we don't work for May, I still get paid.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1805451 said:


> Just think how nice it'll be next week when it's 70, sunny, grass growing 2" per day, and you're sitting in a roadside DOT inspection.


On second thought, it's not so bad out! :laughing:


----------



## MNPLOWCO

cbservicesllc;1805460 said:


> I wish there was an easy way to explain to people that want to sign contracts NOW that they can have a 6 month or 7 month term... I don't care either way... It's like a car loan, the overall price is the same, the term can change, and the price will vary... instead they get stuck on "But it's the end of April... you haven't done anything... I should just have to pay 6 months at the 7 month rate"


Just give them the bulk price and tell them they can pay it all up front...or...we can make it easier on your budget to make installment payments throughout the season. Your first bill to them will NOT say "April services" cuz that what sets them off. You bill them for " Installment 1 of 6 installments as per your request."


----------



## BossPlow614

MNPLOWCO;1805489 said:


> Just give them the bulk price and tell them they can pay it all up front...or...we can make it easier on your budget to make installment payments throughout the season. Your first bill to them will NOT say "April services" cuz that what sets them off. You bill them for " * Installment 1 of 6 installments as per your request.*"


I'm sure I'll hear crap from clients on that also, that's a great idea.


----------



## ryde307

The installments is what we do. IT says payments 1 of 6 or 7 or 12 or whatever.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS is showing rain for next Monday Tuesday now....


----------



## SnowGuy73

37° rain breezy.


----------



## Greenery

I think I heard d a news blip about possibly reaching a record amount of rain for the month of April?


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1805493 said:


> NWS is showing rain for next Monday Tuesday now....


I have ran out of office work to do.


----------



## qualitycut

Im also sick of getting rained on everytime I go outside. Cafe this cold rain.


----------



## ryde307

The good thing about all the rain is it gave us time to finish our new truck.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1805496 said:


> I have ran out of office work to do.


Same here!

It came at a price too...just closed the deal on new Ferris IS2100 52" w/ the Kawasaki & triple bagger 

On back order til the 13th of May though...at this rate wont be doing nothing until then anyway!


----------



## NorthernProServ

ryde307;1805498 said:


> The good thing about all the rain is it gave us time to finish our new truck.


Looks nice!


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1805501 said:


> Same here!
> 
> It came at a price too...just closed the deal on new Ferris IS2100 52" w/ the Kawasaki & triple bagger
> 
> On back order til the 13th of May though...at this rate wont be doing nothing until then anyway!


Where you buy it from?


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1805503 said:


> Where you buy it from?


Ended up with LTG, they were the only ones that would give me the fleet pricing on just one unit.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1805496 said:


> I have ran out of office work to do.


I have invoices for April tomorrow, then I'm done.


----------



## qualitycut

Runing to fleet farm for chains and binders, any suggestions?


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1805498 said:


> The good thing about all the rain is it gave us time to finish our new truck.


Looking good!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1805508 said:


> I have invoices for April tomorrow, then I'm done.


Yea I guess I have a few of my townhomes that I bill for may tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1805501 said:


> Same here!
> 
> It came at a price too...just closed the deal on new Ferris IS2100 52" w/ the Kawasaki & triple bagger
> 
> On back order til the 13th of May though...at this rate wont be doing nothing until then anyway!


I didn't even know they were still around.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1805510 said:


> Runing to fleet farm for chains and binders, any suggestions?


5/8" chain, blue binders.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1805514 said:


> 5/8" chain, blue binders.


Was thinking 2 ratchet and 2 of the lever type


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1805510 said:


> Runing to fleet farm for chains and binders, any suggestions?


I just got these ones I like them a lot


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1805501 said:


> Same here!
> 
> It came at a price too...just closed the deal on new Ferris IS2100 52" w/ the Kawasaki & triple bagger
> 
> On back order til the 13th of May though...at this rate wont be doing nothing until then anyway!


Buying a is3100 61" with the big block 36 HP from them tomorrow.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1805418 said:


> View My Video
> 
> Does that work? If you have flash?


I haven't tried it on my phone but it works on my desktop machine. You're upside down though, if that's you.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1805516 said:


> Was thinking 2 ratchet and 2 of the lever type


Whatever you like to use. I prefer lever type blinders.


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1805514 said:


> 5/8" chain, blue binders.


5/8"?  He's not chaining down a tank. 3/8" grade 43 chain working load is over 5000 lbs!


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1805523 said:


> 5/8"?  He's not chaining down a tank. 3/8" grade 43 chain working load is over 5000 lbs!


So that will work?


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1805523 said:


> 5/8"?  He's not chaining down a tank. 3/8" grade 43 chain working load is over 5000 lbs!


Go big or go home!


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;1805513 said:


> I didn't even know they were still around.......


I will say I have seen very few around, maybe just 2-3 last year. If it was not my butt on it, would be buying Exmark(do have a TT though) but the suspension you can not beat!



LwnmwrMan22;1805518 said:


> Buying a is3100 61" with the big block 36 HP from them tomorrow.


Nice! Looks like a beast!

Dealing with Eric? Last time I bought my last one from them Don was still there.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;1805527 said:


> Go big or go home!


I tend to agree.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Ryde. That truck is pretty sweet!
You need to letter it. " Sweet Ryde"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1805528 said:


> I will say I have seen very few around, maybe just 2-3 last year. If it was not my butt on it, would be buying Exmark(do have a TT though) but the suspension you can not beat!
> 
> Nice! Looks like a beast!
> 
> Dealing with Eric? Last time I bought my last one from them Don was still there.


Don went back to work as the MTI rep. I was dealing Don on Toro's, but the same thing you said (already have Exmark) I'm going after the suspension.

Gonna sell my '11 Kubota with bagger, dethatcher, full warranty to '15, for $10,500. Anyone interested? ZD331.


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1805527 said:


> Go big or go home!


Bigger doesn't necessarily mean stronger. For instance, grade 80 3/8" chain has a working load of 7,100 lbs, where as grade 30 5/8" chain has a working load of 6,900 lbs.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1805519 said:


> I haven't tried it on my phone but it works on my desktop machine. You're upside down though, if that's you.


Weird. I wonder why it uploaded upside down???


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1805526 said:


> So that will work?


If you used grade 43 3/8" chain on 4 corners, you would would be more than adequate for DOT requirements. (Edit: 5/16" grade 43 chain would even work unless your machine weighs more than 7800 lbs, which I doubt).

I would use two chains in front on each corner with no binders--hook up the chains and back up the machine until they were tight, and one chain in back with 2 binders. The one in back would be chained in such a way so that it would be considered two chains. In other words, if one side came loose or broke, it would not effect the other side.

I also used lever-style binders like Snow with a cheater pipe. They're a little dangerous, but way less tedious than ratcheting binders.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1805534 said:


> Bigger doesn't necessarily mean stronger. For instance, grade 80 3/8" chain has a working load of 7,100 lbs, where as grade 30 5/8" chain has a working load of 6,900 lbs.


So my machine is 8k so my working load should be 4 k on each corner so 1, 8 k chain front and back 1 binder on each corner?


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1805535 said:


> Weird. I wonder why it uploaded upside down???


Maybe you had too many beers before jumping in the pool?


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1805537 said:


> So my machine is 8k so my working load should be 4 k on each corner so 1, 8 k chain front and back 1 binder on each corner?


4000 on each corner would be perfect. Like I said, 3/8" high test chain (grade 43) as a WLL of 5400 lbs, which is 1400 lbs more than the minimum.

For comparison, 5/8" chain has a WLL of 13,000 lbs. Unless you like to spend money needlessly, and want a good workout every time you chain down your machine, 3/8" will work fine.


----------



## qualitycut

Grade 43 3/8 says 5400 lbs at fleet farm


----------



## Ranger620

OC&D;1805540 said:


> 4000 on each corner would be perfect. Like I said, 3/8" high test chain (grade 43) as a WLL of 5400 lbs, which is 1400 lbs more than the minimum.
> 
> For comparison, 5/8" chain has a WLL of 13,000 lbs. Unless you like to spend money needlessly, and want a good workout every time you chain down your machine, 3/8" will work fine.


I use the 3/8" as well. Also use the folding style binder. Seems like the ratcheting ones get to rusty and gummed up after a winter


----------



## qualitycut

Of course all they have in the pre made is grade 70 5/16 and 3/8 but its half the price of buying it per foot


----------



## Ranger620

NorthernProServ;1805501 said:


> Same here!
> 
> It came at a price too...just closed the deal on new Ferris IS2100 52" w/ the Kawasaki & triple bagger
> 
> On back order til the 13th of May though...at this rate wont be doing nothing until then anyway!


Dont no what model I have but I have the ferris 52" commercial grade 25 hp kawisaki motor with 3 bag bagger. Im not a lawn guy although Ive helped out a few the suspension is kinda nice. I mow my yard and the horse paddocks. Ive had nothing but good luck with it.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1805545 said:


> Of course all they have in the pre made is grade 70 5/16 and 3/8 but its half the price of buying it per foot


Buy the premade 20' and cut it in half. Buy 2 new hooks and add them on


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1805544 said:


> I use the 3/8" as well. Also use the folding style binder. Seems like the ratcheting ones get to rusty and gummed up after a winter


Fluid film works wonders on those!


----------



## SnowGuy73

MNPLOWCO;1805531 said:


> Ryde. That truck is pretty sweet!
> You need to letter it. " Sweet Ryde"


Love it!....


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1805548 said:


> Buy the premade 20' and cut it in half. Buy 2 new hooks and add them on


That's what we do. As a matter of fact just went to fleetfarm yesterday for some more chains.

Quality, we use 3/8 from fleetfarm with 2 regular binders and two ratcheting ones on all our machines. Ratchets are great but do need to be lubed every once in a while. All I buy now is ratcheting for other equipment but on the bobcats ratchets by the bucket are a pain, not enough room.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1805549 said:


> Fluid film works wonders on those!


So does 5w30, diesel, gas or anything else that is a petroleum product.


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1805545 said:


> Of course all they have in the pre made is grade 70 5/16 and 3/8 but its half the price of buying it per foot


Depending on the length you can always cut it down and put grab hooks on them.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1805557 said:


> Depending on the length you can always cut it down and put grab hooks on them.


That's what I did, 2 , 20ft had them cut one and got 2 binders for the back, hopefully they aren't a pain in the dump trailer.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Really making progress out of here...not.


----------



## qualitycut

Crap just realized my dot card expired yesterday, I always almost fail the heart rate thing when I got. I get nervous at the doctor for some reason


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1805565 said:


> Crap just realized my dot card expired yesterday, I always almost fail the heart rate thing when I got. I get nervous at the doctor for some reason


Is it when he does the hernia check? Or Prostrate?

There is no heart rate check. Blood pressure?? Sure. They no longer make you run in place.

I suppose I should dig out the paperwork to get my applicator's license.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1805566 said:


> Is it when he does the hernia check? Or Prostrate?
> 
> There is no heart rate check. Blood pressure?? Sure. They no longer make you run in place.
> 
> I suppose I should dig out the paperwork to get my applicator's license.


Who doesn't enjoy the hernia check!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1805566 said:


> Is it when he does the hernia check? Or Prostrate?
> 
> There is no heart rate check. Blood pressure?? Sure. They no longer make you run in place.
> 
> I suppose I should dig out the paperwork to get my applicator's license.


Yea blood pressure but the check your heart rate.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1805567 said:


> Who doesn't enjoy the hernia check!


I don't remember getting one of those for my dot


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1805565 said:


> Crap just realized my dot card expired yesterday, I always almost fail the heart rate thing when I got. I get nervous at the doctor for some reason


You're not alone. My blood pressure skyrockets when I get to the doctor. The weird thing is that I don't think I'm nervous but apparently my heart does. If you fail just tell them you get nervous and they will do it again. I had mine drop 20 some points once. And if you smoke or chew don't do it for at least 30 minutes before, makes you blood pressure spike.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1805567 said:


> Who doesn't enjoy the hernia check!


This guy doesn't!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1805570 said:


> You're not alone. My blood pressure skyrockets when I get to the doctor. The weird thing is that I don't think I'm nervous but apparently my heart does. If you fail just tell them you get nervous and they will do it again. I had mine drop 20 some points once. And if you smoke or chew don't do it for at least 30 minutes before, makes you blood pressure spike.


Ha that's what happened last time he did it then I told him and he gave me 10-15 min to relax. My heart rate skyrockets


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1805570 said:


> You're not alone. My blood pressure skyrockets when I get to the doctor. The weird thing is that I don't think I'm nervous but apparently my heart does. If you fail just tell them you get nervous and they will do it again. I had mine drop 20 some points once. And if you smoke or chew don't do it for at least 30 minutes before, makes you blood pressure spike.


Its because you (most people) become fixated on what the doctor is doing and don't breathe..... Breath normal and you'll be fine, unless you have hypertension.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1805569 said:


> I don't remember getting one of those for my dot


Is that when they press on your stomach in a bunch of spots?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1805574 said:


> Is that when they press on your stomach in a bunch of spots?


He presses a bunch of spots, but it's a little lower than your stomach.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm up to 60% of rain now for Thursday, was at 40% last night.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1805569 said:


> I don't remember getting one of those for my dot


Wait a minute...........


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1805574 said:


> Is that when they press on your stomach in a bunch of spots?


I believe that's when they touch your junk.

Mine expired not too long ago, not looking forward to having to get the exam done again.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1805510 said:


> Runing to fleet farm for chains and binders, any suggestions?


Don't run. Take your truck.


----------



## qualitycut

They don't check for hernia, what's that have to with driving?


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1805579 said:


> I believe that's when they touch your junk.
> 
> Mine expired not too long ago, not looking forward to having to get the exam done again.


Where I go must be a complete joke because the last two times they didn't touch my junk. :laughing: But I passed!

I also hate doing it but luckily I got mine last year so I have one more year.


----------



## qualitycut

I go to a chiropractor by o geras on Selby


----------



## qualitycut

I don't think the chicken fried chicken I had for dinner helped the blood pressure though


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1805583 said:


> I go to a chiropractor by o geras on Selby


You are probably aware but there are new rules where you have to have a record of it on file with the DMV. I went to the license place and they took care of it in five minutes. Pretty soon only Doctors that have registered can do the exams.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

DOT they don't check for hernias.

HOWEVER, if you check on your health insurance, you usually get 1 physical / year.

If you ask for a physical with forms, your insurance will pay for it, at least Preferred One does.

Remember guys, you also have to self report yourself to the DMV with your health card, or it's invalid.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1805581 said:


> They don't check for hernia, what's that have to with driving?


There supposed to check


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1805585 said:


> You are probably aware but there are new rules where you have to have a record of it on file with the DMV. I went to the license place and they took care of it in five minutes. Pretty soon only Doctors that have registered can do the exams.


Thought that was only of your interstate not intrastate


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1805588 said:


> Thought that was only of your interstate not intrastate


https://dps.mn.gov/divisions/dvs/fo...erLicense-Medical-Self-Certification-Form.pdf


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1805587 said:


> There supposed to check


Agreed, I've been checked everytime.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1805589 said:


> https://dps.mn.gov/divisions/dvs/fo...erLicense-Medical-Self-Certification-Form.pdf


No cdl so I'm good


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1805590 said:


> Agreed, I've been checked everytime.


Unless its just if you have a cdl....


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1805591 said:


> No cdl so I'm good


That explains it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1805592 said:


> Unless its just if you have a cdl....


If that's the case I want my money back


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1805590 said:


> Agreed, I've been checked everytime.


When you go to a regular doctor they do because its part of a normal physical, when you go to get a dot they don't need to.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1805591 said:


> No cdl so I'm good


Unless you start pulling an underweight skid trailer, you're going to want to rethink this statement.

http://mn.gov/elicense/licenses/licensedetail.jsp?URI=tcm:29-2761&CT_URI=tcm:27-117-32


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1805596 said:


> Unless you start pulling an underweight skid trailer, you're going to want to rethink this statement.
> 
> http://mn.gov/elicense/licenses/licensedetail.jsp?URI=tcm:29-2761&CT_URI=tcm:27-117-32


What???????


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1805595 said:


> When you go to a regular doctor they do because its part of a normal physical, when you go to get a dot they don't need to.


We get a physical from a normal Dr. every year for the fd and they don't, but the dot Dr. everyother year does.....

Who knows!


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1805596 said:


> Unless you start pulling an underweight skid trailer, you're going to want to rethink this statement.
> 
> http://mn.gov/elicense/licenses/licensedetail.jsp?URI=tcm:29-2761&CT_URI=tcm:27-117-32


My skid trailer is 14k never been a problem. I'm still under the 26k total with the truck and trailer


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1805599 said:


> My skid trailer is 14k never been a problem. I'm still under the 26k total with the truck and trailer


Exactly 11500 truck and 14000 trailer. 25,000k


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1805597 said:


> What???????


He's saying you'll need a class a cdl to pull your trailer if your 26,001 lbs or more.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1805598 said:


> We get a physical from a normal Dr. every year for the fd and they don't, but the dot Dr. everyother year does.....
> 
> Who knows!


Hmm interesting.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1805600 said:


> Exactly 11500 truck and 14000 trailer. 25,000k


Your golden!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1805601 said:


> He's saying you'll need a class a cdl to pull your trailer if your 26,001 lbs or more.


I know but I was confused why he though the trailer would be under weight


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1805604 said:


> I know but I was confused why he though the trailer would be under weight


O, I don't know...


----------



## SnowGuy73

You buy a trailer yet?


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1805606 said:


> You buy a trailer yet?


Me? Not yet if your talking about a lawn trailer. I think for now I'm using the 10 footer it will work. I only need to bring one mower.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1805604 said:


> I know but I was confused why he though the trailer would be under weight


Are you hauling it in your dump trailer?


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1805609 said:


> Are you hauling it in your dump trailer?


For now why?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1805608 said:


> Me? Not yet if your talking about a lawn trailer. I think for now I'm using the 10 footer it will work. I only need to bring one mower.


I meant skid trailer.

If your looking for both you should have good buying power.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1805566 said:


> *Is it when he does the hernia check? Or Prostrate?
> *


What kind of DOT physical are you getting?


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1805612 said:


> For now why?


Just wondering. I'm looking at picking up a new dump trailer I was going to haul mine around in that when I could instead of the skid trailer.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1805615 said:


> Just wondering. I'm looking at picking up a new dump trailer I was going to haul mine around in that when I could instead of the skid trailer.


I got a pj and have good luck with it, its a little cheaper than the midsota.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1805585 said:


> You are probably aware but there are new rules where you have to have a record of it on file with the DMV. I went to the license place and they took care of it in five minutes. Pretty soon only Doctors that have registered can do the exams.





LwnmwrMan22;1805586 said:


> DOT they don't check for hernias.
> 
> HOWEVER, if you check on your health insurance, you usually get 1 physical / year.
> 
> If you ask for a physical with forms, your insurance will pay for it, at least Preferred One does.
> 
> Remember guys, you also have to self report yourself to the DMV with your health card, or it's invalid.


I don't think that applies if you only have a Class D


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1805613 said:


> I meant skid trailer.
> 
> If your looking for both you should have good buying power.


For now hauling it in a dump trailer. I may look into a deckover when I can start putting some money in the bank


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1805616 said:


> I got a pj and have good luck with it, its a little cheaper than the midsota.


Those are the two I have been looking at. I liked the load trails the best but there not a I beam frame.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1805619 said:


> Those are the two I have been looking at. I liked the load trails the best but there not a I beam frame.


Buddy has a load trail and its not been the best imo. I might actually sell mine and buy a pj low profile dump


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1805618 said:


> For now hauling it in a dump trailer. I may look into a deckover when I can start putting some money in the bank


Deckover is nice for loading/unloading pallets, and if you have a pusher or snow bucket on.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1805620 said:


> Buddy has a load trail and its not been the best imo. I might actually sell mine and buy a pj low profile dump


If you sell it let me know


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1805621 said:


> Deckover is nice for loading/unloading pallets, and if you have a pusher or snow bucket on.


Especially if you get the full width ramps!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Snowing like a SOB down here. Grass is totally covered


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1805616 said:


> I got a pj and have good luck with it, its a little cheaper than the midsota.


I looking at something to get by Fall as well... spronk on LS was just describing a particularly disappointing transaction with midsota


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1805621 said:


> Deckover is nice for loading/unloading pallets, and if you have a pusher or snow bucket on.


That's the reason, no wheel wells to screw with.


----------



## skorum03

NorthernProServ;1805501 said:


> Same here!
> 
> It came at a price too...just closed the deal on new Ferris IS2100 52" w/ the Kawasaki & triple bagger
> 
> On back order til the 13th of May though...at this rate wont be doing nothing until then anyway!


Congrats. I also just closed the deal on a new Deere 920M



SnowGuy73;1805508 said:


> I have invoices for April tomorrow, then I'm done.


Thats all I've got left too. Maybe I can do some little tree trimming jobs that I don't enjoy doing tomorrow if its ever not raining/snowing



SnowGuy73;1805621 said:


> Deckover is nice for loading/unloading pallets, and if you have a pusher or snow bucket on.


And you can put pallets two wide if you have to. Also nice.


----------



## qualitycut

Pensacola Florida only got 5.75 inches of rain in 45 min


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1805630 said:


> Pensacola Florida only got 5.75 inches of rain in 45 min


Thats insane. How much have we gotten in the past three days?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1805604 said:


> I know but I was confused why he though the trailer would be under weight


I had a brain fart. I screwed up you guys with your black fords and crossed Polaris with you, then was thinking of pulling the skid with his 1 ton, then you'd be over.

My bad.


----------



## Polarismalibu

skorum03;1805631 said:


> Thats insane. How much have we gotten in the past three days?


I'm guessing 4-4.5"


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1805632 said:


> I had a brain fart. I screwed up you guys with your black fords and crossed Polaris with you, then was thinking of pulling the skid with his 1 ton, then you'd be over.
> 
> My bad.


Quality has a 1 ton


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Up here we've had between 9-10" of water since the first of April, if you include the water in the 26" of snow we got in the first 3 weeks.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1805632 said:


> I had a brain fart. I screwed up you guys with your black fords and crossed Polaris with you, then was thinking of pulling the skid with his 1 ton, then you'd be over.
> 
> My bad.


I'm still confused I have a 1 ton

Gvw is 11500


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1805634 said:


> Quality has a 1 ton


I meant that dump you were running around in the other day when I paid you two.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1805637 said:


> I meant that dump you were running around in the other day when I paid you two.


Ahhhhhhh now I smell what your stepping in.


----------



## qualitycut

Man I'm having a heck of a time finding someone to work. These people on Cl are just plain weirdos.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1805620 said:


> Buddy has a load trail and its not been the best imo. I might actually sell mine and buy a pj low profile dump


Bought our 14' PJ in August last year, awesome trailer, heavy duty as hell. Paid for itself the first few times we used it.

Was looking at the low pro to, guy said the low pro could hit the ground if it was not completely level sitting...not sure if this is true or not. I think it saves 8" in height right?

Are you using it for leaves/cleanup's? We put 3' sides on ours but need another 2' I think...still fills up to quick!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1805637 said:


> I meant that dump you were running around in the other day when I paid you two.


Yeah that would be over. That truck is at 15k


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1805640 said:


> Bought our 14' PJ in August last year, awesome trailer, heavy duty as hell. Paid for itself the first few times we used it.
> 
> Was looking at the low pro to, guy said the low pro could hit the ground if it was not completely level sitting...not sure if this is true or not. I think it saves 8" in height right?
> 
> Are you using it for leaves/cleanup's? We put 3' sides on ours but need another 2' I think...still fills up to quick!!!


That's what I have is the 14, I don't do many lawns but use it for landscaping and gets used everyday. Best piece of equipment I have bought.

Edit reason I wanted low pro if for loading a skid but I'm not sure how much lower the frame is if it is at all.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1805641 said:


> Yeah that would be over. That truck is at 15k


Right. One of the reasons I sold my 1 ton. Didn't like the fact just anyone couldn't get in it, hook up the dump, and take off.

You're in a whole new arena, even with a lawn trailer with 5200 lb axles.

If I bought a 4500 or 5500, that's a different story, but just for a 3500?

I'll get my bigger loads delivered.

Any when I said dump, it was by no means attacking what I thought of the truck you were driving.  I mean Ford and all.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have a Felling Dump, have had a Midsota (technically Sands before the name change).

Loved the Midsota because of the electric / hydraulic jack. 

Didn't like it, it was 16' long, and they couldn't put a long enough jack under it to get it to lift high enough. More than once had to shovel wet dirt stuck to the floor of the trailer.

My Felling is perfect, other than the jack is a hand crank jack.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1805643 said:


> Right. One of the reasons I sold my 1 ton. Didn't like the fact just anyone couldn't get in it, hook up the dump, and take off.
> 
> You're in a whole new arena, even with a lawn trailer with 5200 lb axles.
> 
> If I bought a 4500 or 5500, that's a different story, but just for a 3500?
> 
> I'll get my bigger loads delivered.
> 
> Any when I said dump, it was by no means attacking what I thought of the truck you were driving.  I mean Ford and all.


I hate that thing but it was dirt cheap. That's why I want a dump trailer.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1805645 said:


> I hate that thing but it was dirt cheap. That's why I want a dump trailer.


I bought an '08 Dodge Crew Cab 3500 dump from the Forest Lake Hecker dealer about a week before they closed the dealers, paid $31,000 for it, new.

I traded it in '12 for the Dodge 2500 Hemi my one crew drives around in, got $32,000 for trade value after 4 years and 50,000 miles.

There are a few days I miss it, especially in the spring picking up sticks, hauling a couple of pallets of fert, hauling the tractor and supplies, but those days are few and far between, certainly less than how much of a pain it was to plow with the thing and try to see around the dump body.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Any of you guys ever go straight to the Department of Ag and pay for your license?

I can't find my license from last year, nor can I find my letter for renewal.

I need to go to the airport tomorrow and get my mom, think I might just stop by and see if I can pay for it in person, rather than email them and wait for a response.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1805639 said:


> Man I'm having a heck of a time finding someone to work. *These people on Cl are just plain weirdos.*


Yep.........


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1805649 said:


> Yep.........


I had a guy attach a selfie face shot of himself.

I'm screwed right now, I have 0 help


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1805647 said:


> I bought an '08 Dodge Crew Cab 3500 dump from the Forest Lake Hecker dealer about a week before they closed the dealers, paid $31,000 for it, new.
> 
> I traded it in '12 for the Dodge 2500 Hemi my one crew drives around in, got $32,000 for trade value after 4 years and 50,000 miles.
> 
> There are a few days I miss it, especially in the spring picking up sticks, hauling a couple of pallets of fert, hauling the tractor and supplies, but those days are few and far between, certainly less than how much of a pain it was to plow with the thing and try to see around the dump body.


Once I get the dump trailer that truck won't get used much until it's sold, along with my half ton and get another black ford


----------



## Deershack

Can anyone give me any feedback or thoughts on a 642B Bobcat? 1989 with 300 hrs on a rebuilt 40 hp 4 cly. Comes with a 3500# 18' duel trailer, 7 and 4' buckets and 8' plow and I think a set of forks. Tires are at 1/4. 

My thought is to get a blower for it.


----------



## qualitycut

Deershack;1805652 said:


> Can anyone give me any feedback or thoughts on a 642B Bobcat? 1989 with 300 hrs on a rebuilt 40 hp 4 cly. Comes with a 3500# 18' duel trailer, 7 and 4' buckets and 8' plow and I think a set of forks. Tires are at 1/4.
> 
> My thought is to get a blower for it.


Probably be a good sidewalk machine.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1805650 said:


> I had a guy attach a selfie face shot of himself.
> 
> I'm screwed right now, I have 0 help


don't really hear of any success stories from craigslist. College is out soon. You must be able to find some 18-22 year old that needs a job within the next two weeks


----------



## Deershack

Think it's rated at 1800# lift which is more then my Case 1845. Wondering if it has the capacaity to power a blower.

I'm not up on the Bobcats. Price seems to be decent with the whole package for under $10,000.


----------



## BossPlow614

What ever happened to Hamel?


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1805654 said:


> don't really hear of any success stories from craigslist. College is out soon. You must be able to find some 18-22 year old that needs a job within the next two weeks


I know but where else does a guy look, I try facebook as well.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1805657 said:


> I know but where else does a guy look, I try facebook as well.


Go down to the U on a friday or saturday and find someone


----------



## gmcdan

kmart parking lot on lake street every morning at 730 .


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1805658 said:


> Go down to the U on a friday or saturday and find someone


That could be bad, might find something I shouldn't


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1805661 said:


> That could be bad, might find some*one* I shouldn't


fixed it.

You're probably right though


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1805662 said:


> fixed it.
> 
> You're probably right though


That's what I meant lol


----------



## Greenery

Deershack;1805652 said:


> Can anyone give me any feedback or thoughts on a 642B Bobcat? 1989 with 300 hrs on a rebuilt 40 hp 4 cly. Comes with a 3500# 18' duel trailer, 7 and 4' buckets and 8' plow and I think a set of forks. Tires are at 1/4.
> 
> My thought is to get a blower for it.


Is that the one in Rochester? If I'm not mistaken that may be bananeo's on here.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Deershack;1805652 said:


> Can anyone give me any feedback or thoughts on a 642B Bobcat? 1989 with 300 hrs on a rebuilt 40 hp 4 cly. Comes with a 3500# 18' duel trailer, 7 and 4' buckets and 8' plow and I think a set of forks. Tires are at 1/4.
> 
> My thought is to get a blower for it.


You need to see what the auxiliary pump size is. GPM has to be match to the particular blower motor that you are buying. My s300 high flow has a standard flow rate of 18 Gpm. But with my high flow on it will hit 32 gpm. That model is a standard flow unless it is designated as a high flow. Most blower motors start at about 16 GPM. Any less and the blower won't throw very far and will be very slow through the snow. Just make sure you match the two pump sizes. Auxiliary pump on bobcat and blower motor


----------



## SnowGuy73

37° overcast breezy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like rain for Saturday now too.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1805670 said:


> Looks like rain for Saturday now too.


I think it is going to rain till May!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1805674 said:


> I think it is going to rain till May!


That's cute!


----------



## SnoFarmer

Snow.
wind light out of the N
32*


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnoFarmer;1805677 said:


> Snow.
> wind light out of the N
> 32*


Do you guts still have a decent snow pack or did it all melt before?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Still getting new calls for services.

Biggest problem is they're within 5 miles of my house, so I don't want to tell them no. However, we are already going to be very very busy.

Not sure what to do. Still have about 10 properties that haven't responded yet.


----------



## SnoFarmer

There were a few bear patches, We still have 6" to a foot of snow pack left in the yard.

They have even more up the shore.

it's sticking to....



Polarismalibu;1805679 said:


> Do you guts still have a decent snow pack or did it all melt before?


----------



## qualitycut

I just want to lay in bed all day


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just got a call to bid the local fire department and adjoining ball field. 

Gotta go look at that, then head towards St. Paul. Stop by LTG and sign papers, head to the Department of Ag and see if I can pay for my pesticide license. Since I lost my driver's license, not sure I can without a valid ID.

The pick up family from the airport.

Then more bids.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1805682 said:


> I just want to lay in bed all day


That's my plan.... Might hold off on invoicing until tomorrow!


----------



## skorum03

Any guesses as to how soon we're mowing? I think i see grass growing in my yard


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1805689 said:


> Any guesses as to how soon we're mowing? I think i see grass growing in my yard


Second week of May.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1805690 said:


> Second week of May.


So next week..


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1805692 said:


> So next week..


thats what I'm thinking


----------



## OC&D

Deershack;1805655 said:


> Think it's rated at 1800# lift which is more then my Case 1845. Wondering if it has the capacaity to power a blower.
> 
> I'm not up on the Bobcats. Price seems to be decent with the whole package for under $10,000.


I just ran across a similar deal!


----------



## OC&D

BossPlow614;1805656 said:


> What ever happened to Hamel?


That's a good question. I wonder if he got in trouble at work or something for posting on here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1805690 said:


> Second week of May.


We are hoping to get one solid week of cleanups in next week before full time mowing.

We don't do cleanups on our schools or the city properties, so if we could run through everything next week, get the pre-emergent down, we would be in perfect shape for mowing.

We worked all the way through November last fall, so 90% of the properties are good to go already.

I would imagine by the end of the next week we will be cutting grass and cleaning up.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;1805689 said:


> Any guesses as to how soon we're mowing? I think i see grass growing in my yard


I have some ready right now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1805692 said:


> So next week..


Correct.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1805697 said:


> I have some ready right now.


Same here.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1805695 said:


> That's a good question. I wonder if he got in trouble at work or something for posting on here.


Well he used to post a bunch when at home.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1805697 said:


> I have some ready right now.


I had some ready last week. Just lucky its colder otherwise we would be screwed.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

What do ya know. Something went efficiently at a state office. In and out in under 5 minutes.

Funny thing is, it took 3 people to get me my renewal form, for me to sign and a receipt.

Actually 4 if you count the guy at the front desk that had to tell me to go to the counter directly to his left.


----------



## qualitycut

Company out spreading Fert with ride ons


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ain't much rain falling. People are going to get antsy.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1805712 said:


> Company out spreading Fert with ride ons


Saw guys in Northfield too. Both granular and liquid


----------



## BossPlow614

It's too damn cold to be outside. Things can wait until Monday.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1805705 said:


> What do ya know. Something went efficiently at a state office. In and out in under 5 minutes.
> 
> Funny thing is, it took 3 people to get me my renewal form, for me to sign and a receipt.
> 
> Actually 4 if you count the guy at the front desk that had to tell me to go to the counter directly to his left.


Ever get a passport in a government building. Takes forever and deal with 5-10 people


----------



## jimslawnsnow

BossPlow614;1805715 said:


> It's too damn cold to be outside. Things can wait until Monday.


I will be working Thursday afternoon and Friday. Doing cut backs and light landscaping stuff. Hope to resume dethatching and cleanups next week


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1805715 said:


> It's too damn cold to be outside. Things can wait until Monday.


Its to darn wet I walked across my lawn and my socks are soaked from the water coming up. Friday I may do some class 5 parking lot grading but Thats about it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1805718 said:


> Its to darn wet I walked across my lawn and my socks are soaked from the water coming up. Friday I may do some class 5 parking lot grading but Thats about it.


You do know your suppose to wear shoes or boots don't you?


----------



## qualitycut

So that blonde girl that you could see yelling Charlie kick his @ss at the wild game her dad work with my dad I guess agents are trying to sign her for promotion stuff and the wild want to fly her out to the game


----------



## BossPlow614

jimslawnsnow;1805719 said:


> You do know your suppose to wear shoes or boots don't you?


Lol.

And we're on sand and things are soaked. That's another thing, lawns will be wet until next week. I'm waiting to hear back from one regarding maintenance on common areas, that'd be the only property that would just be trimming back perennials & mulch, otherwise all maintenance requires mowers to be on the property, hence the wait.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Is it me or are there more and more weather places showing cloudy to rain now for next week?


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1805720 said:


> So that blonde girl that you could see yelling Charlie kick his @ss at the wild game her dad work with my dad I guess agents are trying to sign her for promotion stuff and the wild want to fly her out to the game


She's a Hooters waitress.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1805712 said:


> Company out spreading Fert with ride ons


I saw Scotts and tru green too..


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1805727 said:


> I saw Scotts and tru green too..


I saw a tru brown truck in my neighborhood yesterday when it was raining.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1805714 said:


> Saw guys in Northfield too. Both granular and liquid


A certain company down here uses liquid pre-em, servies half the town about two weeks ago.... I bet they are regretting that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1805717 said:


> I will be working Thursday afternoon and Friday. Doing cut backs and light landscaping stuff. Hope to resume dethatching and cleanups next week


Same here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1805728 said:


> I saw a tru brown truck in my neighborhood yesterday when it was raining.


No surprise there..


----------



## SnowGuy73

Quality, thought this might interest you...

http://lanoequip.com/2008-pj-deckover-trailer-4000-loretto/


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1805720 said:


> So that blonde girl that you could see yelling Charlie kick his @ss at the wild game her dad work with my dad I guess agents are trying to sign her for promotion stuff and the wild want to fly her out to the game


I heard she tweeted or something that she's a good luck charm. She also said she wanted to wear pink again.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1805733 said:


> I heard she tweeted or something that she's a good luck charm. She also said she wanted to wear pink again.


Yea I guess its just blowing up my dad was talking about it at lunch. He says her dads got his hands full with this.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1805732 said:


> Quality, thought this might interest you...
> 
> http://lanoequip.com/2008-pj-deckover-trailer-4000-loretto/


Hmm I may have to go check that out thanks.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1805730 said:


> Same here.


As far as working Thursday Friday or starting next week?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1805737 said:


> As far as working Thursday Friday or starting next week?


Starting up next week, hopefully!

I will try to get some applications done Friday here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1805736 said:


> Hmm I may have to go check that out thanks.


No Problem, looks like a good deal. Maybe call them and have them email you a bunch of pictures first.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1805738 said:


> Starting up next week, hopefully!
> 
> I will try to get some applications done Friday here.


Yea I need to get in the groove I dont feel like working lol


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1805740 said:


> Yea I need to get in the groove I dont feel like working lol


You're not alone....


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1805741 said:


> You're not alone....


I'm going to get my dot physical today. Thats a big step!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1805743 said:


> I'm going to get my dot physical today. Thats a big step!


Sounds like fun!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1805744 said:


> Sounds like fun!


Super excited!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1805743 said:


> I'm going to get my dot physical today. Thats a big step!


For my last 2 I had a NP do them. Couldn't stand her


----------



## andersman02

Saw one company out applying granular.

We're planning on getting back to it tomorrow, not sure if the ride on will be going out though.

Might have to head to a few commercial and blow stuff out, atleast get ready to do cleanups on them...maybe nott


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1805747 said:


> For my last 2 I had a NP do them. Couldn't stand her


?...................


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1805750 said:


> ?...................


Nurse Practioner. =NP


----------



## qualitycut

andersman02;1805749 said:


> Saw one company out applying granular.
> 
> We're planning on getting back to it tomorrow, not sure if the ride on will be going out though.
> 
> Might have to head to a few commercial and blow stuff out, atleast get ready to do cleanups on them...maybe nott


If your talking blowing leaves out good luck. I tried last week 2 days after a rain and it was near impossible.


----------



## ryde307

We have a couple guys out blowing today. It's slow but they should have 4-5 sites done by the end of the day. Can't afford to sit and wait for good weather.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1805735 said:


> Yea I guess its just blowing up my dad was talking about it at lunch. He says her dads got his hands full with this.


And what dose she do at the dealership?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We are doing 2 mulch jobs tomorrow. If that goes well might rung down to St. pal and do some cleanups on Friday with blowers if there's minimal rain tomorrow.

Pick up the pre-em Saturday. Have everything ready to go for Monday. Like Ryde, we will have to start Monday regardless of the weather.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1805751 said:


> Nurse Practioner. =NP


Ah, copy that!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I always hate it when you forget to send out a $1,000 invoice. Dangit.


----------



## qualitycut

Best physical ever, my blood pressure was high and he tried it twice and didnt go down so let me lay on the water jet message bed to relax, only got 1 year though darnit. Need to shed some pounds I think.

Edit, got to keep pants up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

FWIW....this is the imposter Wizard. 

I figured it out when I asked guy if he was Wizard from Plowsite and I got "What?" With a stare.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1805760 said:


> FWIW....this is the imposter Wizard.
> 
> I figured it out when I asked guy if he was Wizard from Plowsite and I got "What?" With a stare.


The Wizard that uses this site isn't smart enough to drive Dodge trucks.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1805760 said:


> FWIW....this is the imposter Wizard.
> 
> I figured it out when I asked guy if he was Wizard from Plowsite and I got "What?" With a stare.


Last I checked there was no such thing as a Cummins Power Wagon? I've seen that logo on a couple trucks over the past year or so. I don't quite understand why one would put "Owners: xxx & xxx" on it though. 

Here's a perfect example of a client that didn't read the contract and just signed it. A couple in a new development that had their house for sale in a new development (just sold in Mid March), wanted plowing for the month of March, I gave them the offer of a fixed monthly rate for $1xx.00/mo or per visit, the guy made it clear he wanted the fixed rate. We get 1 2" event the whole month. Now in April, we had 2 12" events which were 2 visits at each event. Being as it changed to per visit in Apr., bills were sent out after each event & after the last event I sent out their March invoice because it was past due. Get a call the other day from his wife asking if something got messed up and I told her that her husband specified the fixed monthly rate for March & she said that it "didn't snow at all" and put up a little fit about it. I then agreed to just have them pay the per visit price for the 1 event in March. His wife was the one that signed it, how can someone not read the 5 page document they're signing?!  #Ignorance


----------



## SnoFarmer

Nice catch.

There still isn't.
My guess is the cummins badge is the lie.
Wrong tires and wheels for a diesel.



BossPlow614;1805766 said:


> Last I checked there was no such thing as a Cummins Power Wagon? I've seen that logo on a couple trucks over the past year or so. I don't quite understand why one would put "Owners: xxx & xxx" on it though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got a call from the one bank where we lost the one branch, but kept the other.

They have 42 properties they need mowed twice per month.

Not sure where these were before, but I might need another mower.


----------



## BossPlow614

SnoFarmer;1805767 said:


> Nice catch.
> 
> There still isn't.
> My guess is the cummins badge is the lie.
> Wrong tires and wheels for a diesel.


Wrong tires & wheels for a diesel? No such thing.

I'm guessing it's a Cummins and they added the sticker. Lmn should've stepped further back to pan out, I believe power wagons come with a winch on the front.


----------



## SnoFarmer

I didn't think that style of rims were an option for the diesel.
it looks like the dish is all wrong for the AAM axel.

I can't see the front only the corner of the bumper?
and the front sidewinder winch will not fit with a inter-cooler stuffed up front

It could be nether, all of it is a lie, it's only a 1500.



BossPlow614;1805769 said:


> Wrong tires & wheels for a diesel? No such thing.
> 
> I'm guessing it's a Cummins and they added the sticker. Lmn should've stepped further back to pan out, I believe power wagons come with a winch on the front.


----------



## BossPlow614

SnoFarmer;1805770 said:


> I didn't think that style of rims were an option for the diesel.
> it looks like the dish is all wrong for the AAM axel.
> 
> I can't see the front only the corner of the bumper?
> and the front sidewinder winch will not fit with a inter-cooler stuffed up front
> 
> It could be nether, all of it is a lie, it's only a 1500.


That's what I was saying about lmn not panning out enough.

It's definitely a 3/4 ton, it has 8 lugs. My guess is it is a Cummins & the power wagon sticker was just added to the hood.


----------



## SnoFarmer

We need another pic or two.
to settle it
I'm sticking with it's a gasser for now,
based on the rims.

The dish is wrong in my opinion



BossPlow614;1805772 said:


> That's what I was saying about lmn not panning out enough.
> 
> It's definitely a 3/4 ton, it has 8 lugs. My guess is it is a Cummins & the power wagon sticker was just added to the hood.


Ok edit.
I took a closer look.
You could be right.

It looked like those were the stamped steel rims when on a closer look there the aluminum ones.

I'dstill like to see more.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1805768 said:


> Got a call from the one bank where we lost the one branch, but kept the other.
> 
> They have 42 properties they need mowed twice per month.
> 
> Not sure where these were before, but I might need another mower.


Foreclosures, fun


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1805766 said:


> Last I checked there was no such thing as a Cummins Power Wagon? I've seen that logo on a couple trucks over the past year or so. I don't quite understand why one would put "Owners: xxx & xxx" on it though.
> 
> Here's a perfect example of a client that didn't read the contract and just signed it. A couple in a new development that had their house for sale in a new development (just sold in Mid March), wanted plowing for the month of March, I gave them the offer of a fixed monthly rate for $1xx.00/mo or per visit, the guy made it clear he wanted the fixed rate. We get 1 2" event the whole month. Now in April, we had 2 12" events which were 2 visits at each event. Being as it changed to per visit in Apr., bills were sent out after each event & after the last event I sent out their March invoice because it was past due. Get a call the other day from his wife asking if something got messed up and I told her that her husband specified the fixed monthly rate for March & she said that it "didn't snow at all" and put up a little fit about it. I then agreed to just have them pay the per visit price for the 1 event in March. His wife was the one that signed it, how can someone not read the 5 page document they're signing?!  #Ignorance


It also doesn't have the wagon fender flares.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Liquid app on the wet grass, in the drizzle...


----------



## qualitycut

hahah snofarmer is right, I looked at his site and found a pic with no power wagoon sticker and what looks to be a hemi badge.


Edit Confirmed hemi badge


----------



## SnoFarmer

no way...
to funny....



qualitycut;1805778 said:


> hahah snofarmer is right, I looked at his site and found a pic with no power wagoon sticker and what looks to be a hemi badge.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

SnowGuy73;1805776 said:


> Liquid app on the wet grass, in the drizzle...


Saw true g do the same last week. It poured rain all day, 20 mins. later during a
slight let up and with the rain still misting, out came the truck and hose. 15 mins. later he was gone. Less than 5 mins later, another down pour for 2+ hours.


----------



## SnoFarmer

delete
edit
it is a hemi
http://wizardlawnandsnow.com/images/commercial/Pier-1-Imports-01.jpg

your right

but I agree, it's not a power-wagon


----------



## SnowGuy73

MNPLOWCO;1805780 said:


> Saw true g do the same last week. It poured rain all day, 20 mins. later during a
> slight let up and with the rain still misting, out came the truck and hose. 15 mins. later he was gone. Less than 5 mins later, another down pour for 2+ hours.


Dumb.......


----------



## qualitycut

SnoFarmer;1805781 said:


> delete
> edit
> it is a hemi
> http://wizardlawnandsnow.com/images/commercial/Pier-1-Imports-01.jpg
> 
> your right
> 
> but I agree, it's not a power-wagon


Now that lwnmrr asked him about plowsite he's probably trolling it right now lol


----------



## Greenery

SnowGuy73;1805776 said:


> Liquid app on the wet grass, in the drizzle...


Out taking pics of quality's rear end?

Does the dot hassle you about the tint? They look a little dark.


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1805784 said:


> Out taking pics of quality's rear end?
> 
> Does the dot hassle you about the tint? They look a little dark.


That's his personal truck I believe


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1805774 said:


> Foreclosures, fun


At least most are commercial properties.

I've helped a buddy in the past with residential foreclosures.

Plus I don't have to go through all the picture taking and record keeping he does (did).


----------



## Deershack

Greenery;1805665 said:


> Is that the one in Rochester? If I'm not mistaken that may be bananeo's on here.


It may be. It's on CL.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1805786 said:


> At least most are commercial properties.
> 
> I've helped a buddy in the past with residential foreclosures.
> 
> Plus I don't have to go through all the picture taking and record keeping he does (did).


Well that's good, my buddy did them but needed pics, I think he had to take like 10+ per place.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1805788 said:


> Well that's good, my buddy did them but needed pics, I think he had to take like 10+ per place.


Did he work for DuAll? That's who my buddy did them for, he bailed on them this year.

I dabbled in it with All Around Property Preservation, but all of the pics, emails, work orders, for $45 / property.... no way!


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Dumb hockey question. Why are the Colorado Avalanche called AVS ...Where is the "S" ? It is not plural as in Avalanches. Nor a possessive, as in ownership
thereof. Just been bugging me.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1805760 said:


> FWIW....this is the imposter Wizard.
> 
> I figured it out when I asked guy if he was Wizard from Plowsite and I got "What?" With a stare.


The guy is a complete tool box, I've had the experience of talking to him before. He actually does the place I dropped last spring. Last summer I guessed the customer hired a neighbor kid to mow but turns out he's the one doing it, I saw him plowing it this winter too while I was doing the place next door. So I stopped and asked him how long he'd been doing it and he said a few years. Told him that was funny because I had been doing it the last seven.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1805793 said:


> The guy is a complete tool box, I've had the experience of talking to him before. He actually does the place I dropped last spring. Last summer I guessed the customer hired a neighbor kid to mow but turns out he's the one doing it, I saw him plowing it this winter too while I was doing the place next door. So I stopped and asked him how long he'd been doing it and he said a few years. Told him that was funny because I had been doing it the last seven.


Looking at the background, some of you may have been able to figure out I was at LTG.

I talked with him for a while, and yes, a tool.

When I asked him about plowsite, he said "what?". I said nevermind, just the fact you said "what?" shows you don't know about Plowsite. I said it's a website I talk to other guys about plowing and there was someone there with the name Wizard.

He then goes off about his website, his gmail address, and that I can get ahold of him through his website at ....... whatever.... blah blah blah... whatever.

I tried to explain to him about Plowsite, but he would just stare at me.

I like in his pics how he's using a lower end Toro tractor, and a Time Cutter. He was looking at a Ferris, but then was asking about if he should use Echo, Stihl, Redmax, Shindaiwa handhelds.

Someone that's been in business since 2007 should have a handle on what they like as handheld equipment by now.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1805791 said:


> I dabbled in it with All Around Property Preservation, but all of the pics, emails, work orders, for $45 / property.... no way!


Did you work with Charles?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Have fertilizers and pesticides always been tax exempt?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1805796 said:


> Did you work with Charles?


My guy was Nick. Nick or Toua.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1805798 said:


> My guy was Nick. Nick or Toua.


Nick Z. They are a great group of guys.

I don't do any work for their company but do for them personally.


----------



## olsonbro

LwnmwrMan22;1805797 said:


> Have fertilizers and pesticides always been tax exempt?


They have been as long as I've been applying, 10 years or so. As long as their used in providing a taxable service.


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1805778 said:


> hahah snofarmer is right, I looked at his site and found a pic with no power wagoon sticker and what looks to be a hemi badge.
> 
> Edit Confirmed hemi badge


Why would someone put a diesel page on their gas truck?! Morons. I have seen a Cummins badge on a suburban before & it did not have a Cummins. I am aware that some have suburbans with Duramaxs converted into them.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1805797 said:


> Have fertilizers and pesticides always been tax exempt?


For as long as you have had to charge sales tax on the service I believe.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1805797 said:


> Have fertilizers and pesticides always been tax exempt?


I asked JDL the same thing last week, he said 90% of the guys do it that way.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1805799 said:


> Nick Z. They are a great group of guys.
> 
> I don't do any work for their company but do for them personally.


It was ALOT of driving around for $40-50 for me. The last straw was they sent me to do a foreclosure about 20 minutes from my house, $75, city lot they said.

I said I wanted $125, I would have almost an hour in drive time, and it would take an hour. They said no, no, no, that it had been mowed within the last 2 weeks, they just needed a mowing for a showing.

I drove out there, it was 8-10" tall. I mowed it, blew all the grass into the weeds surrounding the property, took just under 4 hours from when I left to when I returned.

I took pictures before and after, sent an invoice for $200, got an email back that I wasn't authorized for that amount. I said I was done, wouldn't do work for them again, got the authorization for the amount, got my check, and never answered a call from All Around again.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1805795 said:


> Looking at the background, some of you may have been able to figure out I was at LTG.
> 
> I talked with him for a while, and yes, a tool.
> 
> When I asked him about plowsite, he said "what?". I said nevermind, just the fact you said "what?" shows you don't know about Plowsite. I said it's a website I talk to other guys about plowing and there was someone there with the name Wizard.
> 
> He then goes off about his website, his gmail address, and that I can get ahold of him through his website at .......  whatever.... blah blah blah... whatever.
> 
> I tried to explain to him about Plowsite, but he would just stare at me.
> 
> I like in his pics how he's using a lower end Toro tractor, and a Time Cutter. He was looking at a Ferris, but then was asking about if he should use Echo, Stihl, Redmax, Shindaiwa handhelds.
> 
> Someone that's been in business since 2007 should have a handle on what they like as handheld equipment by now.


Ran into him yesterday at Beiswengers, he was telling me about the great deal he got on some MTD walk behind with a sulky. He was there trying to find parts for it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

What the heck..... I gotta look at my receipts. I think I may be a moron.

There are new fact sheets out from the Dept. of Revenue and I was reading them, and all of a sudden I see "exempt... .fertilizers / pesticides". 

HHmmmmmm............






Ryde- don't see your Grandstand for sale, you move it already?


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1805795 said:


> Looking at the background, some of you may have been able to figure out I was at LTG.
> 
> I talked with him for a while, and yes, a tool.
> 
> When I asked him about plowsite, he said "what?". I said nevermind, just the fact you said "what?" shows you don't know about Plowsite. I said it's a website I talk to other guys about plowing and there was someone there with the name Wizard.
> 
> He then goes off about his website, his gmail address, and that I can get ahold of him through his website at ....... whatever.... blah blah blah... whatever.
> 
> I tried to explain to him about Plowsite, but he would just stare at me.
> 
> I like in his pics how he's using a lower end Toro tractor, and a Time Cutter. He was looking at a Ferris, but then was asking about if he should use Echo, Stihl, Redmax, Shindaiwa handhelds.
> 
> Someone that's been in business since 2007 should have a handle on what they like as handheld equipment by now.


What a joke. I also like the ladder racks on the enclosed, perhaps they do siding& roofing on the side? Ugly imo.

He acted towards you as if you were a potential client haha. No offense to anyone but who uses a Gmail account for their business? With all the technology based sales nowadays, just about everyone should have accts at their website's address.


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1805778 said:


> hahah snofarmer is right, I looked at his site and found a pic with no power wagoon sticker and what looks to be a hemi badge.
> 
> Edit Confirmed hemi badge


Why would someone put a diesel page on their gas truck?! Morons. I have seen a Cummins badge on a suburban before & it did not have a Cummins. I am aware that some have suburbans with Duramaxs converted into them.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1805803 said:


> I asked JDL the same thing last week, he said 90% of the guys do it that way.


Did some quick research. Looks like I've been paying sales tax on it...... dangit.


----------



## Greenery

Boy you guys sure are critical of that dude. As long as hes not running prices down all is good imo.

I don't know about his equipment but at least he has his truck lettered up and looks legit. Cant say that for a lot of others I see. It seems they are afraid to let people know who they are. Tiny window lettering or none at all.

The whole power wagon thing is funny though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1805810 said:


> Boy you guys sure are critical of that dude. As long as hes not running prices down all is good imo.


You did see on his website where it says "Very Low Rates"?


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1805807 said:


> What a joke. I also like the ladder racks on the enclosed, perhaps they do siding& roofing on the side? Ugly imo.
> 
> He acted towards you as if you were a potential client haha. No offense to anyone but who uses a Gmail account for their business? With all the technology based sales nowadays, just about everyone should have accts at their website's address.


That's what I'm doing wrong I have a gmail account darn. Pretty sure my customers don't even look at the email address. You sure are critical of a lot of things that don't really pertain to besides other peoples things.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1805806 said:


> What the heck..... I gotta look at my receipts. I think I may be a moron.
> 
> There are new fact sheets out from the Dept. of Revenue and I was reading them, and all of a sudden I see "exempt... .fertilizers / pesticides".
> 
> HHmmmmmm............
> 
> Ryde- don't see your Grandstand for sale, you move it already?


Nope, It's on Kbid. We needed to sell a box truck so put it on there with it.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1805811 said:


> You did see on his website where it says "Very Low Rates"?


Ahhh no. Lol I guess I shouldn't be surprised. Thats most companies main selling point.. "so cheap we won't be around in five years" maybe a good slogan for some.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I don't have a website, so I need to use a frontier.com email address.

No need for one. I keep telling myself I need one, but people find me without my name appearing anywhere.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1805795 said:


> Looking at the background, some of you may have been able to figure out I was at LTG.
> 
> I talked with him for a while, and yes, a tool.
> 
> When I asked him about plowsite, he said "what?". I said nevermind, just the fact you said "what?" shows you don't know about Plowsite. I said it's a website I talk to other guys about plowing and there was someone there with the name Wizard.
> 
> He then goes off about his website, his gmail address, and that I can get ahold of him through his website at ....... whatever.... blah blah blah... whatever.
> 
> I tried to explain to him about Plowsite, but he would just stare at me.
> 
> I like in his pics how he's using a lower end Toro tractor, and a Time Cutter. He was looking at a Ferris, but then was asking about if he should use Echo, Stihl, Redmax, Shindaiwa handhelds.
> 
> Someone that's been in business since 2007 should have a handle on what they like as handheld equipment by now.


Yikes.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1805813 said:


> Nope, It's on Kbid. We needed to sell a box truck so put it on there with it.


Sweet... I'm high bidder!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1805812 said:


> That's what I'm doing wrong I have a gmail account darn. Pretty sure my customers don't even look at the email address. You sure are critical of a lot of things that don't really pertain to besides other peoples things.


No one cares about the email address they care about the quality of work they get. Lots of company's have gmail or something similar it's not a big deal


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1805821 said:


> No one cares about the email address they care about the quality of work they get. Lots of company's have gmail or something similar it's not a big deal


I actually have a yahoo  I have had it since I started in 06 so kinda tough to change it and not concerned about it


----------



## NorthernProServ

> Monday - Wednesday
> 
> OUR TEMPERATURES COULD ACTUALLY GO ABOVE NORMAL
> IF THIS LOW PULLS A WARM FRONT NORTH OF US. A BIT EARLY TO TELL
> RIGHT NOW ON THE EXTENT OF THIS SYSTEM. *THIS SYSTEM COULD ALSO
> PRODUCE HEAVY RAINFALL*...ESPECIALLY IF THE WARM FRONT DOES REACH
> OUR FA.


Great.....


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1805819 said:


> Sweet... I'm high bidder!!


Not any more :laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Greenery;1805810 said:


> Boy you guys sure are critical of that dude. As long as hes not running prices down all is good imo.
> 
> I don't know about his equipment but at least he has his truck lettered up and looks legit. Cant say that for a lot of others I see. It seems they are afraid to let people know who they are. Tiny window lettering or none at all.
> 
> The whole power wagon thing is funny though.


I agree. Everyone is so quick to judge people. Unless he's a crook who cares about this guy. His truck looks a lot nicer than several I've seen recently. What's funny is in any business everyone has a different level of what "legit" is. Wrong kind of this or that, not enough of this or that. Pretty sure I could start a legit mowing company with the 21" toro in my garage. I may not have the best equipment or the fastest production but I would still have a honest business.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1805784 said:


> Out taking pics of quality's rear end?
> 
> Does the dot hassle you about the tint? They look a little dark.


Its at 20% so a little south of legal, haha!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1805785 said:


> That's his personal truck I believe


You are correct.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1805819 said:


> Sweet... I'm high bidder!!


Don't forget Ryde is probably bidding against you too. :laughing:


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1805826 said:


> Its at 20% so a little south of legal, haha!


That's what I want on my truck. My old truck at the 35% on it I couldn't even tell it was on there


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1805825 said:


> I agree. Everyone is so quick to judge people. Unless he's a crook who cares about this guy. His truck looks a lot nicer than several I've seen recently. What's funny is in any business everyone has a different level of what "legit" is. Wrong kind of this or that, not enough of this or that. Pretty sure I could start a legit mowing company with the 21" toro in my garage. I may not have the best equipment or the fastest production but I would still have a honest business.


You would probably have a MUCH higher profit margin than 95% of us.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1805830 said:


> You would probably have a MUCH higher profit margin than 95% of us.


I don't think it would work out as I mow my own lawn monthly. Sometimes its like bailing hay. Customers might not want to wait that long.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wait a minute.....!!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1805829 said:


> That's what I want on my truck. My old truck at the 35% on it I couldn't even tell it was on there


My work truck is at 35%.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You mean my bid of $1100 wasn't going to stand for over a week?


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1805812 said:


> That's what I'm doing wrong I have a gmail account darn. Pretty sure my customers don't even look at the email address. You sure are critical of a lot of things that don't really pertain to besides other peoples things.


I am extremely picky & critical and am not afraid to admit it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1805835 said:


> I am extremely picky & critical and am not afraid to admit it.


You'll grow older and wiser.

You'll learn where to choose your battles and what really doesn't matter.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh, and who's high bid???


----------



## SnowGuy73

80% chance rain tonight and tomorrow now....... Ass!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1805838 said:


> Oh, and who's high bid???


Me!! $1101


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1805839 said:


> 80% chance rain tonight and tomorrow now....... Ass!!!


It looks like I'm going to have to work Saturday and Sunday now


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drizzle here now, again.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1805833 said:


> My work truck is at 35%.


When they out it on could you even tell it was different?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1805841 said:


> It looks like I'm going to have to work Saturday and Sunday now


The hell with that!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1805843 said:


> When they out it on could you even tell it was different?


Not much, a little bit.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1805844 said:


> The hell with that!


I got my eye on a brand new four wheeler. So I want to work!


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1805835 said:


> I am extremely picky & critical and am not afraid to admit it.


I don't think an email from your website or Gmail, yahoo etc. will make or break anyone but I do agree that it goes a long way when branding yourself. Any chance you can get to have your company name beat into the heads of customers or potential customers is a positive thing. From my experience we get a handful of calls every year where people are convinced we have worked for them before when we have not. I can only attribute this to the fact they see our name, email, whatever at least twice a year with our marketing materials. Eventually they think they know you. Current customers probably could care less but it does probably add a little legitimacy for a few of them to see _yourcompany.com_.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Now that I think about it, I need to rescind my bid. Seems like the sellers might be a little difficult to deal with.

Inspections by appointment only and removal by appointment only??? Do these people want to sell this mower or not?????


----------



## Camden

Remember a month or two ago we were talking about gov't contracts? One of the jobs that was discussed was the planting of trees in northern MN. The Star Tribune did a story about the company that got the job and how they got themselves into hot water.

http://www.startribune.com/local/blogs/257339131.html


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1805846 said:


> I got my eye on a brand new four wheeler. So I want to work!


What are you getting?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1805850 said:


> What are you getting?


Wait....... Guessing Polaris!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1805848 said:


> Now that I think about it, I need to rescind my bid. Seems like the sellers might be a little difficult to deal with.
> 
> Inspections by appointment only and removal by appointment only??? Do these people want to sell this mower or not?????


That's nearly every online auction.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1805851 said:


> Wait....... Guessing Polaris!


Why would you ever guess that lol. I was looking at the sportsman 850xp


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1805847 said:


> I don't think an email from your website or Gmail, yahoo etc. will make or break anyone but I do agree that it goes a long way when branding yourself. Any chance you can get to have your company name beat into the heads of customers or potential customers is a positive thing. From my experience we get a handful of calls every year where people are convinced we have worked for them before when we have not. I can only attribute this to the fact they see our name, email, whatever at least twice a year with our marketing materials. Eventually they think they know you. Current customers probably could care less but it does probably add a little legitimacy for a few of them to see _yourcompany.com_.


This is what I was referring to. Building a brand. It's a huge priority for me. It's part of what helps one's company stand out from the others. Be it a catchy tag line, unique logo, crazy color scheme of trucks & trailers, etc., people see these things and it stays in their mind. Part of the reason why I love marketing and new marketing techniques.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1805853 said:


> Why would you ever guess that lol. I was looking at the sportsman 850xp


Sweet!......


----------



## Greenery

SnowGuy73;1805826 said:


> Its at 20% so a little south of legal, haha!


My windows are on their way down if I see a dot round up.

At their 494 and 55 hideout they have stings just for window tint. They got me one time. If I remember correctly its a moving violation.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1805857 said:


> My windows are on their way down if I see a dot round up.
> 
> At their 494 and 55 hideout they have stings just for window tint. They got me one time. If I remember correctly its a moving violation.


I used to do that, now I say f it!

If they are going to get me they will. I was just next to a trooper at a light on the way back from Clearwater the other day, never even looked at me twice.


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;1805846 said:


> I got my eye on a brand new four wheeler. So I want to work!


I've never really looked at new wheeler prices, are they priced similar to a sled.

I just want to get a bike again. Looking at mid 2000's 250 4 strokes. Bossplow your into bikes, what's the bike to have from back then. I've had kawi and Suzuki in the past. Both 2 strokes.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1805860 said:


> I've never really looked at new wheeler prices, are they priced similar to a sled.
> 
> I just want to get a bike again. Looking at mid 2000's 250 4 strokes. Bossplow your into bikes, what's the bike to have from back then. I've had kawi and Suzuki in the past. Both 2 strokes.


Between $8k and 10k.


----------



## BossPlow614

Greenery;1805860 said:


> I've never really looked at new wheeler prices, are they priced similar to a sled.
> 
> I just want to get a bike again. Looking at mid 2000's 250 4 strokes. Bossplow your into bikes, what's the bike to have from back then. I've had kawi and Suzuki in the past. Both 2 strokes.


Brand new would be best lol. But if you know how to work with unicams, all the Hondas are great. Make sure you go 06 or newer with Suz or Kawi as they had coolant pump issues before, otherwise they're solid. 09 & newer Kawis are unreliable, they're meant for the serious racers traveling the country that put new top ends in every 10 hrs & ride at the limiter. I have no experience with Yamaha. All KTM's are fast but their stock suspension sucks! Unbelievably stiff, even when you have it set up for your weight & riding style.


----------



## Green Grass

SnoFarmer;1805781 said:


> delete
> edit
> it is a hemi
> http://wizardlawnandsnow.com/images/commercial/Pier-1-Imports-01.jpg
> 
> your right
> 
> but I agree, it's not a power-wagon


That is a different truck.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1805863 said:


> That is a different truck.


Might be, might not be.

I'd have a hard time thinking this guy has (2) 2011 or newer Dodge Rams.

He may, but he doesn't have them lined up in a row on his website.

The truck that's on his website, has a "USDOT #" on the back door. Don't think there is such a thing as a "MNDOT #", but....... The truck I saw today has the MNDOT # on the driver's door.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1805835 said:


> I am extremely picky & critical and am not afraid to admit it.


Your stuff fine, other peoples things, that's called being arrogant.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1805864 said:


> Might be, might not be.
> 
> I'd have a hard time thinking this guy has (2) 2011 or newer Dodge Rams.
> 
> He may, but he doesn't have them lined up in a row on his website.
> 
> The truck that's on his website, has a "USDOT #" on the back door. Don't think there is such a thing as a "MNDOT #", but....... The truck I saw today has the MNDOT # on the driver's door.


The number placement is why I say they are different.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1805847 said:


> I don't think an email from your website or Gmail, yahoo etc. will make or break anyone but I do agree that it goes a long way when branding yourself. Any chance you can get to have your company name beat into the heads of customers or potential customers is a positive thing. From my experience we get a handful of calls every year where people are convinced we have worked for them before when we have not. I can only attribute this to the fact they see our name, email, whatever at least twice a year with our marketing materials. Eventually they think they know you. Current customers probably could care less but it does probably add a little legitimacy for a few of them to see _yourcompany.com_.


Business [email protected] yahoo.com it also show my companies name in the header on inbox


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1805867 said:


> Business [email protected] yahoo.com it also show my companies name in the header on inbox


I know. We had one for a few years when the internet was just getting going. I'm not knocking it I was just saying that a few people may see it as adding legitimacy to a business. Going way way wayyyy back we had a "free" website that obviously got cumbersome and it was time to change as the internet evolved. Email with your website is cheap so its an easy thing to do plus if you do have a website a potential customer can easily figure out what it is by looking at your email.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1805860 said:


> I've never really looked at new wheeler prices, are they priced similar to a sled.
> 
> I just want to get a bike again. Looking at mid 2000's 250 4 strokes. Bossplow your into bikes, what's the bike to have from back then. I've had kawi and Suzuki in the past. Both 2 strokes.


You could get a new sportsman 570 for 6 grand. The 850xp I want with the options is about 10k

Cheaper then my sled was!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1805866 said:


> The number placement is why I say they are different.


Right, plus one is USDOT, one says MNDOT, but they are the same number.

If it were me, I would think he put "Power Wagon" on the hood. If you've run into the guy personally, you'd think the same, rather than the "C".


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1805869 said:


> You could get a new sportsman 570 for 6 grand. The 850xp I want with the options is about 10k
> 
> Cheaper then my sled was!


I'd like to get a ranger...


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1805871 said:


> I'd like to get a ranger...


My dad has a 09 ranger. It's nice to haul stuff with but if you want to go into the woods without having to take much with a wheeler is the way to go. Don't jump a ranger out of a ditch ether FYI


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1805872 said:


> My dad has a 09 ranger. It's nice to haul stuff with but if you want to go into the woods without having to take much with a wheeler is the way to go. Don't jump a ranger out of a ditch ether FYI


Hahahahah!

Ya I meant in addition to my four wheeler.


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1805874 said:


> Hahahahah!
> 
> Ya I meant in addition to my four wheeler.


Having both is nice! My dad bought more land last year that's why I want to upgrade my wheeler from the 1999 I have now


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1805876 said:


> Having both is nice! My dad bought more land last year that's why I want to upgrade my wheeler from the 1999 I have now


Well what are you waiting for?!?!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1805877 said:


> Well what are you waiting for?!?!


I bought a new sled and a new truck so I don't want another loan I want to trade my old one in and pay cash for the rest


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Greenery;1805810 said:


> Boy you guys sure are critical of that dude. As long as hes not running prices down all is good imo.
> 
> Funny you say that, he's plowing that old account of mine for $240/mo 2" trigger no salting. He said he figures he can't use $240/mo in fuel plowing it so he doesn't have to worry about loosing money.


----------



## TKLAWN

ryde307;1805813 said:


> Nope, It's on Kbid. We needed to sell a box truck so put it on there with it.


$3,850 and everyone's happy?


----------



## NorthernProServ

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1805880 said:


> Greenery;1805810 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy you guys sure are critical of that dude. As long as hes not running prices down all is good imo.
> 
> Funny you say that, he's plowing that old account of mine for $240/mo 2" trigger no salting. *He said he figures he can't use $240/mo in fuel plowing it so he doesn't have to worry about loosing money.*
> 
> 
> 
> O boy.......
Click to expand...


----------



## Polarismalibu

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1805880 said:


> Greenery;1805810 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy you guys sure are critical of that dude. As long as hes not running prices down all is good imo.
> 
> Funny you say that, he's plowing that old account of mine for $240/mo 2" trigger no salting. He said he figures he can't use $240/mo in fuel plowing it so he doesn't have to worry about loosing money.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah about that.....
Click to expand...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1805809 said:


> Did some quick research. Looks like I've been paying sales tax on it...... dangit.


I think you can go back to the dept of revenue up to 2 years back to get a refund


----------



## Polarismalibu

Any Predictions for the wild tonight??


----------



## TKLAWN

Polarismalibu;1805885 said:


> Any Predictions for the wild tonight??


3-2 Wild win!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1805830 said:


> You would probably have a MUCH higher profit margin than 95% of us.


Ha! This is true!


----------



## Polarismalibu

TKLAWN;1805886 said:


> 3-2 Wild win!!


I like your thinking!!!!


----------



## Greenery

Lets go wild!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1805878 said:


> I bought a new sled and a new truck so I don't want another loan I want to trade my old one in and pay cash for the rest


That makes sense.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1805885 said:


> Any Predictions for the wild tonight??


A loss........


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1805886 said:


> 3-2 Wild win!!


I've been at 5-2. Dominate and leave no doubt.


----------



## Greenery

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1805880 said:


> Funny you say that, he's plowing that old account of mine for $240/mo 2" trigger no salting. He said he figures he can't use $240/mo in fuel plowing it so he doesn't have to worry about loosing money.


Lol, that's probably a more common issue than imagined.
It would be nice if fuel was the only cost.


----------



## Camden

Wild find a way to win late.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1805893 said:


> A loss........


Get out of here!!!!


----------



## Greenery

Anyone know of a way to watch on the laptop?
Preferably without giving cc numbers.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1805884 said:


> I think you can go back to the dept of revenue up to 2 years back to get a refund


I'll wait for an audit rather than knock on their door.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1805898 said:


> Anyone know of a way to watch on the laptop?
> Preferably without giving cc numbers.


If you have comcast I know you can log on to your account and watch it


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;1805900 said:


> If you have comcast I know you can log on to your account and watch it


Problem is you have to have the channel on your tv subscription to watch it there..


----------



## qualitycut

4-2 wild they get an empty net with under 3 min


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1805901 said:


> Problem is you have to have the channel on your tv subscription to watch it there..


You don't have fsn?


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1805901 said:


> Problem is you have to have the channel on your tv subscription to watch it there..


http://www.stream2watch.me/hockey


----------



## Camden

Greenery;1805898 said:


> Anyone know of a way to watch on the laptop?
> Preferably without giving cc numbers.


firstrowus.eu/


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;1805903 said:


> You don't have fsn?


Nope! Fox sports1 or some cafe like that.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Wtf is this crap


----------



## qualitycut

No goal that's bs


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1805907 said:


> Nope! Fox sports1 or some cafe like that.


You have to have fsn then


----------



## Camden

Uh oh, it's already happening.


----------



## Polarismalibu

You have to be joking me here we go with the bs calls


----------



## SSS Inc.

I'm shocked right now. Tomorrow we will get an apology which will do nothing. This is over the top. 

Make up call!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1805913 said:


> I'm shocked right now. Tomorrow we will get an apology which will do nothing. This is over the top.
> 
> Make up call!


If the wild lose tonight by 1 this will be the third game Colorado won off a bull cafe call this series


----------



## qualitycut

Now they can't figure out what guy they called a penalty on lol


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1805915 said:


> Now they can't figure out what guy they called a penalty on lol


Clearly they can't win without cheating


----------



## SSS Inc.

We need to get our Cafe together. Kuemper is looking good.


----------



## qualitycut

Nichols, did you have any experience with those bar style tracks besides on your cat or were you just asking.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1805917 said:


> We need to get our Cafe together. Kuemper is looking good.


No the refs need to get there cafe together


----------



## Camden

http://twitpic.com/e2jrix

Avs goal...unbelievable.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Goalllll!!!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goalll!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SnoFarmer

I don't think so...
It just hasn't been basterized yet


Green Grass;1805863 said:


> That is a different truck.


Some say so what, it looks good etc etc.

First impressions are everything and when that first impression is a lie, what else is?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Good pressure now....keep it up!


----------



## Ranger620

Coloarado has paid off the refs again. Ive already lost my voice


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1805899 said:


> I'll wait for an audit rather than knock on their door.


Ha... thats what my wife's shop did... initial findings came out with them owing 2200 and then they said what about this and ended up getting paid 700 from the state


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1805918 said:


> Nichols, did you have any experience with those bar style tracks besides on your cat or were you just asking.


I don't but a buddy has a T300 and he put them on it and he said it is a whole different machine. He said more traction and rides better.


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1805927 said:


> I don't but a buddy has a T300 and he put them on it and he said it is a whole different machine. He said more traction and rides better.


That's what I'm hoping, I didn't get the roller suspension kind of a joke and hoping they work good in snow if need be.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1805925 said:


> Coloarado has paid off the refs again. Ive already lost my voice


My wife just said she's watching up stairs. She says I get too angry. :laughing:


----------



## SnoFarmer

If you wish to critique my junk have at it.
I don't letter up my trucks.
One has illegal tint, been that way for 7yr.
My plow is over 10ft wide (no permit)

What is it when you call someone unprofessional because their truck isn't lettered up?

I don't use it to drum up work, the phone rings off the hook already.



qualitycut;1805865 said:


> Your stuff fine, other peoples things, that's called being arrogant.


rain
no rain sun
then a week of rain


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1805930 said:


> My wife just said she's watching up stairs. She says I get too angry. :laughing:


Haha, I'm telling my gf and the digs to quite down or go downstairs.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Thumbs Up
That's what I did.
They ended up owning me money.
I know, I didn't believe it ether.

it's a great tax strategy.



LwnmwrMan22;1805899 said:


> I'll wait for an audit rather than knock on their door.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1805932 said:


> Haha, I'm telling my gf and the digs to quite down or go downstairs.


Not sure what i was thinking but I told mine to stay. Of course I'm angry when our goalie gets tackled when the puck isn't in the crease. I'm still pissed.


----------



## qualitycut

SnoFarmer;1805931 said:


> If you wish to critique my junk have at it.
> I don't letter up my trucks.
> One has illegal tint, been that way for 7yr.
> My plow is over 10ft wide (no permit)
> 
> What is it when you call someone unprofessional because their truck isn't lettered up?
> 
> I don't use it to drum up work, the phone rings off the hook already.
> 
> rain
> no rain sun
> then a week of rain


I wasn't talking about any ones stuff.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1805930 said:


> My wife just said she's watching up stairs. She says I get too angry. :laughing:


Mine too cuz I just hit the table


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1805928 said:


> That's what I'm hoping, I didn't get the roller suspension kind of a joke and hoping they work good in snow if need be.


He said it's a night and day difference. He has said when he gets a new machine he's getting them from the get go. I'd like to try a 287 next to a 289 with the bar tracks side by side. Guessing I'd still do the 287


----------



## SnoFarmer

I see that, 
wrong guy.
sorry



qualitycut;1805935 said:


> I wasn't talking about any ones stuff.


ps both trucks have the same mndot #


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1805930 said:


> My wife just said she's watching up stairs. She says I get too angry. :laughing:


My wife said she would have a drink of beer every time I said the f word. Figured shed be drunk by the end of the first.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1805926 said:


> Ha... thats what my wife's shop did... initial findings came out with them owing 2200 and then they said what about this and ended up getting paid 700 from the state


That's how I look at some of these things. It's money in the bank I may or may not be able to withdraw.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1805939 said:


> My wife said she would have a drink of beer every time I said the f word. Figured shed be drunk by the end of the first.


Mine would have been passed out by now.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1805942 said:


> Mine would have been passed out by now.


Is that why mine is sleeping.


----------



## Camden

We were just starting to play our game when they got their second goal. We need a little luck right now...


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1805942 said:


> Mine would have been passed out by now.


All this rain I need 2-4 hundred dump truck loads of millings. Had to take the boat to get the mail so if ya could get on it id appreciate it :laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1805943 said:


> Is that why mine is sleeping.


Well it is 9:21. Well past their bed time.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1805945 said:


> All this rain I need 2-4 hundred dump truck loads of millings. Had to take the boat to get the mail so if ya could get on it id appreciate it :laughing:


Give us a chance to get going. This rain isn't helping. How big is your driveway???


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1805947 said:


> Give us a chance to get going. This rain isn't helping. How big is your driveway???


That was kinda of a rain joke. Driveway is 1400' or so 12' wide up top id say 100'x100' parking as just a guess. Like I said wish I could afford to tar it but my pockets arent that deep matter of a fact I dont have pockets any more


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

I know some of you guys are gun guys. I'm looking for another 1911 I have a Colt tierIII anniversary but I'm looking for a real shooter. I'm looking at a Springfield TRP, Les Baer TRS, or Dan Wesson Valor. Anybody have any recommendation in this price range? The S&W custom shop is nice but not my style with the slide cuts


----------



## Ranger620

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1805951 said:


> I know some of you guys are gun guys. I'm looking for another 1911 I have a Colt tierIII anniversary but I'm looking for a real shooter. I'm looking at a Springfield TRP, Les Baer TRS, or Dan Wesson Valor. Anybody have any recommendation in this price range? The S&W custom shop is nice but not my style with the slide cuts


Not much of a 1911 guy i do want one but its at the end of my list. For plinking away I have a hard time putting down mt berreta 92. Totally differant than what your asking for but I love mine.


----------



## Camden

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1805951 said:


> I know some of you guys are gun guys. I'm looking for another 1911 I have a Colt tierIII anniversary but I'm looking for a real shooter. I'm looking at a Springfield TRP, Les Baer TRS, or Dan Wesson Valor. Anybody have any recommendation in this price range? The S&W custom shop is nice but not my style with the slide cuts


Ruger is not an option? I really enjoy the ease at which you can decock them. The placement of the lever is just perfect for my larger hands.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Ranger620;1805952 said:


> Not much of a 1911 guy i do want one but its at the end of my list. For plinking away I have a hard time putting down mt berreta 92. Totally differant than what your asking for but I love mine.


Have an M9


----------



## Ranger620

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1805955 said:


> Have an M9


Nice. Then your covered there. For you gun guys have you checked this out
www.armslist.com
Kinda like the craigslist for guns. Dealers and private party. I found a guy in monticello who is fairly cheap. Just orders out of his house. Hes about 50 on 500 cheaper than the box stores


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sorry guys. Wild ain't winning this one.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1805957 said:


> Sorry guys. Wild ain't winning this one.


Get out of here!!!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Camden;1805954 said:


> Ruger is not an option? I really enjoy the ease at which you can decock them. The placement of the lever is just perfect for my larger hands.


Maybe if they had a custom shop you could get one out of. Looking for something that has had just a little lovin at the factory.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1805957 said:


> Sorry guys. Wild ain't winning this one.


Sure looks that way unless they can really turn it around.


----------



## olsonbro

LwnmwrMan22;1805809 said:


> Did some quick research. Looks like I've been paying sales tax on it...... dangit.


You can file paperwork with the state and get your money back. It's a tedious process but if you have all the receipts it won't take to long


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Ranger620;1805956 said:


> Nice. Then your covered there. For you gun guys have you checked this out
> www.armslist.com
> Kinda like the craigslist for guns. Dealers and private party. I found a guy in monticello who is fairly cheap. Just orders out of his house. Hes about 50 on 500 cheaper than the box stores


Between DKMAGS, Gunstop,and Arnzen you can get pretty much anything local


----------



## Polarismalibu

Here we go!!!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Goal.........!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goall!!!!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Boom goes the dynamite


----------



## SSS Inc.

No!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Camden

Big big kill coming up. Gotta stop playing from behind.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Didn't realize that call was bs too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Crap. Outbid again. Might have to start to get serious with this.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1805970 said:


> Crap. Outbid again. Might have to start to get serious with this.


I'd rather sit home and not make money than be working not making any


----------



## OC&D

This game is going to take a year or two off my life I think.


----------



## OC&D

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1805972 said:


> I'd rather sit home and not make money than be working not making any


100% agree.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Great save there!


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1805973 said:


> This game is going to take a year or two off my life I think.


At least that .


----------



## Polarismalibu

OC&D;1805973 said:


> This game is going to take a year or two off my life I think.


Don't forget to add the pervious 6 games into that number


----------



## OC&D

Polarismalibu;1805977 said:


> Don't forget to add the pervious 6 games into that number


You're right. Considering that, I should be dead!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1805972 said:


> I'd rather sit home and not make money than be working not making any


So far I've added about 70 acres / week of mowing. Need more equipment. I was already maxed out on what we could mow with the equipment last year.

I'd like to be at 7-10 full time guys this summer, that way I have a good resource of guys moving forward next winter for plowing.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Polarismalibu;1805977 said:


> Don't forget to add the pervious 6 games into that number


So 7-14, sounds like a weather forecast


----------



## SSS Inc.

Parise and Nino will both score this period.........


----------



## Polarismalibu

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1805980 said:


> So 7-14, sounds like a weather forecast


That sounds about right


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1805981 said:


> Parise and Nino will both score this period.........


I hope you're right.

I'd like to see my man Pomminville score.

Edit: or Coyle!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone look at the Meteogram tonight?

It's blank. FINALLY blank. I think it's the first time since last October it's been blank.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1805979 said:


> So far I've added about 70 acres / week of mowing. Need more equipment. I was already maxed out on what we could mow with the equipment last year.
> 
> I'd like to be at 7-10 full time guys this summer, that way I have a good resource of guys moving forward next winter for plowing.


Dont you already mow 7 days a week 20 hrs a day?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1805979 said:


> So far I've added about 70 acres / week of mowing. Need more equipment. I was already maxed out on what we could mow with the equipment last year.
> 
> I'd like to be at 7-10 full time guys this summer, that way I have a good resource of guys moving forward next winter for plowing.


Holy Cow!!!!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Polarismalibu;1805982 said:


> That sounds about right


Nick was saying you might need to use my Harley rake for your yard?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1805984 said:


> Anyone look at the Meteogram tonight?
> 
> It's blank. FINALLY blank. I think it's the first time since last October it's been blank.


YES... and I was trying not to say anything...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1805985 said:


> Dont you already mow 7 days a week 20 hrs a day?


15 hour days, although it was down to 8-10 most days last year.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1805985 said:


> Dont you already mow 7 days a week 20 hrs a day?


And one 36 hour marathon!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Should be on target to do about $500k this year in maintenance, minimal install work.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;1805990 said:


> And one 36 hour marathon!


There's been more than one, but not as many since I started running employees again and my kids have gotten older.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1805991 said:


> Should be on target to do about $500k this year in maintenance, minimal install work.


And about 400k in repairs


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1805993 said:


> And about 400k in repairs


What a Richard!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1805993 said:


> And about 400k in repairs


Last year I had about $100,000 in payroll, $30,000 in repairs and $38,000 in fuel.

Outside of truck / equipment payments, those were the top 3 expenses.


----------



## Polarismalibu

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1805987 said:


> Nick was saying you might need to use my Harley rake for your yard?


?? I'm confused lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Is the game on yet? Sending out my May invoices for lawn work. Gotta stay ahead of these people.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Tie game!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1805981 said:


> Parise and Nino will both score this period.........


One right!!!!!


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1805981 said:


> Parise and Nino will both score this period.........


well your getting closeThumbs Up


----------



## OC&D

There goes another year.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Polarismalibu;1805997 said:


> ?? I'm confused lol


Hillside Nick?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Nino..√


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1805991 said:


> Should be on target to do about $500k this year in maintenance, minimal install work.


That's impressive sir! :salute:

(And they say you can't make money doing maintenance) payup


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1805995 said:


> What a Richard!


Lol hey its Lwnmrr


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1805991 said:


> Should be on target to do about $500k this year in maintenance, minimal install work.


Sounds about right for 7-10 guys. How many hrs/day & days per week?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1805989 said:


> 15 hour days, although it was down to 8-10 most days last year.


I thought you would have said something like 25 hours a day 8 days a week


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1806008 said:


> Lol hey its Lwnmrr


It's fine.... my high school baseball coach taught me if no one gives you cafe, that means no one cares.


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1806007 said:


> That's impressive sir! :salute:
> 
> (And they say you can't make money doing maintenance) payup


I've had so many people try telling me "there's no money in maintenance", that couldn't be further than the truth. Most of those that said that tried it and failed miserably because they didn't advertise enough, didn't know how to price, etc.


----------



## Polarismalibu

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1806005 said:


> Hillside Nick?


Okay I know what your talking about now. I didn't realize who you were.

Still working on selling that job


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1806009 said:


> Sounds about right for 7-10 guys. How many hrs/day & days per week?


Gonna try to run 5 guys on (4) 10 hour days, then 3 more guys on (3) 10 hour days.

I'll fill in where needed.

We mow 4 schools and whatever is left over on weekends through the school year.

It's too much of a liability to try to mow elementary schools during the school day with recess and phy ed, and to do them in the evenings in the spring time is out, with all of the little league / softball games on all of the fields.

It's almost impossible on the weekends now too. We have to pause games to get the fields mowed.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1806011 said:


> It's fine.... my high school baseball coach taught me if no one gives you cafe, that means no one cares.


Haha..... Cute


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1805991 said:


> Should be on target to do about $500k this year in maintenance, minimal install work.


With that kind of revenue you should not struggle so much in the winter. It might be worth your while to hire someone to do an analysis of your business. It will cost you some cash but in the end you're going to come out ahead because they'll point out what you're doing right and what you're doing wrong.

I hated seeing you struggle so much this past winter. Start thinking about changes for next season now.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Polarismalibu;1806014 said:


> Okay I know what your talking about now. I didn't realize who you were.
> 
> Still working on selling that job


I put 2&2 together when your trailer was stolen


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We are swamped through June, then about 60% of the properties aren't irrigated, especially the city / school properties, so then it really boils down to what the weather wants to do.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Cafe cafe cafe


----------



## SSS Inc.

Every goal these guys get is after we pressure for 10 minutes. They get one chance every so often and score. 

Its not over.


We pull the goalie with five minutes left.


----------



## OC&D

I think I've invented new cuss words.


----------



## Polarismalibu

OC&D;1806022 said:


> I think I've invented new cuss words.


And what might that be?


----------



## qualitycut

I just yelled cafe and my gf gave me the weirdest look, I didn't want to say its from plowsite or she would really think I'm a loser


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1806017 said:


> With that kind of revenue you should not struggle so much in the winter. It might be worth your while to hire someone to do an analysis of your business. It will cost you some cash but in the end you're going to come out ahead because they'll point out what you're doing right and what you're doing wrong.
> 
> I hated seeing you struggle so much this past winter. Start thinking about changes for next season now.


I knew what I was doing wrong, both on the financial and the equipment end.

Already working / worked on that, plus I had some real cafeheads working for me at the beginning of the winter, which, once I got rid of them, I was in better shape.

Some of it was I had bad direction from the bank last fall, once I was setting up as well. They wanted me to run more subs, rather than buy the number of older trucks I needed (showed when I was using guys here, how fast we plowed the last 12-15" snowfall).

I was screwed over by a couple subs for the first month, plus had a couple of jackasses running my stuff, which set me back probably $5,000+.

Then having nonstop service while on contract, that didn't help.

Been raising rates, dropping outlying properties, narrowing down the service area. Gonna drop my RTV and pick up a 30 hp tractor with a blade on the back and front mount blower so we don't run the problem of not being able to plow walks at the schools. Then I can take this tractor around and help the big tractor move different piles, cleanup, whatever.

RTV is good for walks, but for what I do, it's pretty limited.


----------



## OC&D

Polarismalibu;1806023 said:


> And what might that be?


I'll get censored for sure! Cafe!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1806024 said:


> I just yelled cafe and my gf gave me the weirdest look, I didn't want to say its from plowsite or she would really think I'm a loser


Fukologov!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I take it the game is back on?


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1806015 said:


> Gonna try to run 5 guys on (4) 10 hour days, then 3 more guys on (3) 10 hour days.
> 
> I'll fill in where needed.
> 
> We mow 4 schools and whatever is left over on weekends through the school year.
> 
> It's too much of a liability to try to mow elementary schools during the school day with recess and phy ed, and to do them in the evenings in the spring time is out, with all of the little league / softball games on all of the fields.
> 
> It's almost impossible on the weekends now too. We have to pause games to get the fields mowed.


That's one negative about doing schools. 
A company I worked for a year before I started on my own did a couple schools and the owner eould scream at the crew if we didn't have the whole place done before groves of kids came outside for recess. That guy is now facing discrimination charges for firing a lady that worked for him and she got pregnant & was unable to work.


----------



## OC&D

This game should actually be tied right now. Cafe!


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1806029 said:


> I take it the game is back on?


Yes, and it's stressful.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1806031 said:


> This game should actually be tied right now. Cafe!


Don't you feel the magic coming. Wait for it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1806012 said:


> I've had so many people try telling me "there's no money in maintenance", that couldn't be further than the truth. Most of those that said that tried it and failed miserably because they didn't advertise enough, didn't know how to price, etc.


Correct, you need to market a quality product and charge appropriately...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Told ya!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1806033 said:


> Don't you feel the magic coming. Wait for it.


There it is!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Sick goal!!!!!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Yeah baby!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Finally someone being patient


----------



## SSS Inc.

Win with 3 seconds left.


Edit: Nevermind. OT. I need to get up at 5.....Worth it if we win.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Now let's just hope they don't win a penalty not being called again


----------



## Ranger620

free hockey


----------



## qualitycut

I can't sit down. I'm going to have a damn stroke.


----------



## OC&D

This game is surreal. The Wild deserve this win more than anything.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1806041 said:


> Win with 3 seconds left.
> 
> Edit: Nevermind. OT. I need to get up at 5.....Worth it if we win.


All the away games have been high scoring.


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1806034 said:


> Correct, you need to market a quality product and charge appropriately...


Definitely. Speaking of that. I'm somewhat happy the weather has been cafe, gives me more time to set up where to send my EDDM postcards.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1806041 said:


> Win with 3 seconds left.
> 
> Edit: Nevermind. OT. I need to get up at 5.....Worth it if we win.


If you go to bed I will never speak to you again.

How's that for a threat!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1806047 said:


> Definitely. Speaking of that. I'm somewhat happy the weather has been cafe, gives me more time to set up where to send my EDDM postcards.


Hate to say it Bedazzled, there just aren't that many people that'll be impressed with your club music postcards?

You sending out downloadable codes for the Chainsmokers?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I suppose if overtime goes long enough, I'll throw up another 58 posts and hit 10,000 tonight.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1806048 said:


> If you go to bed I will never speak to you again.
> 
> How's that for a threat!


I'm awake. Its a struggle though, I actually pinched myself........I said ouch followed by cafe.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1806044 said:


> I can't sit down. I'm going to have a damn stroke.


Already called ahead to north memorial and reserved my room


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1806041 said:


> Win with 3 seconds left.
> 
> Edit: Nevermind. OT. I need to get up at 5.....Worth it if we win.


It's still dark at 5. Nothing to do.


----------



## qualitycut

Rain snow mix here.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1806053 said:


> It's still dark at 5. Nothing to do.


Sleep.........


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1806054 said:


> Rain snow mix here.


Who cares about that!


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1806049 said:


> Hate to say it Bedazzled, there just aren't that many people that'll be impressed with your club music postcards?
> 
> You sending out downloadable codes for the Chainsmokers?


:laughing:
I'm planning on taking over the market of clients 24-35. The ones that go to the clubs & stay out all night because they don't have kids yet.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;1806053 said:


> It's still dark at 5. Nothing to do.


It's light enough at 5 now to start cutting if you needed to.

Gotta get used to doing it that early or late at night, but it can be done without lights.


----------



## BossPlow614

Hey look at that, a commercial that woke me up! Supercross!


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1806056 said:


> Who cares about that!


Mjd, I just wanted to throw some weather chat in there.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1806053 said:


> It's still dark at 5. Nothing to do.


Plenty to do here. We are out working in this crap and it sucks. Yesterday felt colder than mid winter. 
Lets just say I miss winter already.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1806058 said:


> It's light enough at 5 now to start cutting if you needed to.
> 
> Gotta get used to doing it that early or late at night, but it can be done without lights.


Your crazy..... We have noise ordinances here


----------



## Drakeslayer

BossPlow614;1806057 said:


> :laughing:
> I'm planning on taking over the market of clients 24-35. The ones that go to the clubs & stay out all night because they don't have kids yet.


Good plan. They will start spending real money in 20-30 years!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Lose in two minutes or win??? We are due. Nino again 1:42 in to OT.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1806061 said:


> Plenty to do here. We are out working in this crap and it sucks. Yesterday felt colder than mid winter.
> Lets just say I miss winter already.


Me too I'm enjoying this time off


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1806047 said:


> Definitely. Speaking of that. I'm somewhat happy the weather has been cafe, gives me more time to set up where to send my EDDM postcards.


Yeah I haven't sent mine either... problem is a lot of the routes I want have big townhome complexes on them... kind of a waste of a postcard...


----------



## qualitycut

Why is no one ever in front of the damn net!


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1806066 said:


> Yeah I haven't sent mine either... problem is a lot of the routes I want have big townhome complexes on them... kind of a waste of a postcard...


I've noticed that. It's too bad you can't select it to be single home properties they get sent to. Maybe in the future they'll add that feature.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Such a stressful game


----------



## qualitycut

Holy cafe!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1806068 said:


> I've noticed that. It's too bad you can't select it to be single home properties they get sent to. Maybe in the future they'll add that feature.


Probably not... that would defeat the purpose of "every door" direct mail... I'm going to crunch some numbers on buying a mailing list vs EDDM...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1806062 said:


> Your crazy..... We have noise ordinances here


Commercial / industrial properties.

Usually have parking lot lights, lights on the buildings, you'd be surprised how well you can see.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Yesssssssssssssssss!!!!!!

Edit... Oh dear....

Edit 2.... YESSSSS!


----------



## SSS Inc.

**** Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hell yeah wild!!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Please please be in


----------



## SSS Inc.

See you on Friday!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Who's in for going to game 3 and 4????


----------



## OC&D

No one call me, I have no voice.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Its about time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! One goes our way.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1806079 said:


> Who's in for going to game 3 and 4????


I haven't even tracked it... who are we going to play?


----------



## Camden

BOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!

I don't even have words. Good night guys.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1806074 said:


> yesssssssssssssssss!!!!!!
> 
> Edit... Oh dear....
> 
> Edit 2.... Yesssss!


ha!!!!!..............


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1806082 said:


> I haven't even tracked it... who are we going to play?


Chicago Blackhawks


----------



## Polarismalibu

OC&D;1806080 said:


> No one call me, I have no voice.


My voice is gone and I bet the kids next door got woken up lol


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

It's been a good series, people that were at the games got their money worth


----------



## Greenery

Wow great game.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1806080 said:


> No one call me, I have no voice.


OK. Let kick Chicago's Cafe.

**I wish I didn't have to work tomorrow or I would have another beer.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1806085 said:


> Chicago Blackhawks


Hmmm... how should we feel about that?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1806082 said:


> I haven't even tracked it... who are we going to play?


Chicago................


----------



## OC&D

The Avs can now start making tee times. 

Oh, and CAFE YOU, refs!


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1806064 said:


> Lose in two minutes or win??? We are due. Nino again 1:42 in to OT.


your on a roll other than the time


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1806089 said:


> OK. Let kick Chicago's Cafe.
> 
> **I wish I didn't have to work tomorrow or I would have another beer.


I have to work, but I'm having another beer!!!!!!

The Wild outplayed the every game this series, justice was finally served.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1806090 said:


> Hmmm... how should we feel about that?


It's going to be tough!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone know when the game would be?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1806093 said:


> your on a roll other than the time


Yeah, I just had this feeling. Sure the time was wrong but who cares! Nino for the win. He's been playing great. I'm still not sure if I like him just because his name sounds like Dino C. or not.


----------



## qualitycut

His full name sounds kinda cool and hes been a stud.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1806096 said:


> Anyone know when the game would be?


Game one should be Friday in Chicago I think. Game 3 and 4 will be here. And I will be at both!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1806096 said:


> Anyone know when the game would be?


Being Chicago I would think 7 or 7:30. None of this 8:30 crap.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Justice prevails says announcer guy!


----------



## Polarismalibu

I can't believe LaPanta has a voice left


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1806097 said:


> Yeah, I just had this feeling. Sure the time was wrong but who cares! Nino for the win. He's been playing great. I'm still not sure if I like him just because his name sounds like Dino C. or not.


We traded clutterbuck for him and I was not happy as I liked clutterbuck. He didnt score a lot but drew a lot of penalties. I have become a fan of nino this year. Now to just get rid of heatly and brozniak


----------



## BossPlow614

Chicago is extremely good aren't they?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1806100 said:


> Being Chicago I would think 7 or 7:30. None of this 8:30 crap.


Nah, what DAY...... I'd think about it depending on what the next day's schedule will bring.

Game 1 Friday, Game 2 Sunday, Game 3 Tuesday, Game 4 Thursday, Game 5 Saturday?


----------



## Ranger620

BossPlow614;1806104 said:


> Chicago is extremely good aren't they?


Id have to look it up but I think we won 1 out of 5 games with them this year.


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1806104 said:


> Chicago is extremely good aren't they?


There good but I wouldn't say there any better then us

We won the series with them this year in the regular season


----------



## BossPlow614

So if we win that series are we going for the cup?


----------



## Ranger620

BossPlow614;1806108 said:


> So if we win that series are we going for the cup?


No we would play the winner of the LA aneheim game then if we win we go to the cup


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1806109 said:


> No we would play the winner of the LA aneheim game then if we win we go to the cup


That's the series that would be tough to beat the winner of. La just won 4 in a row


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Friday / Sunday / Tuesday then May 9th... whatever day that is.

Hopping on over to the Chicago weather thread... GO WILD!!!


----------



## BossPlow614

We're almost 25,000 posts ahead of Canada. 

Snow is going to wake up to about 7 new pages at 6a tmrw.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1806113 said:


> Friday / Sunday / Tuesday then May 9th... whatever day that is.
> 
> Hopping on over to the Chicago weather thread... GO WILD!!!


Next Tuesday and Next Friday will be home games


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1806118 said:


> Next Tuesday and Next Friday will be home games


Looks like I'm going to need to take next week of


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1806119 said:


> Looks like I'm going to need to take next week of


Next Friday is my birthday. Being at the game will be a fun way to spend it!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1806113 said:


> Friday / Sunday / Tuesday then May 9th... whatever day that is.
> 
> Hopping on over to the Chicago weather thread... GO WILD!!!


Ha! Nice.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

qualitycut;1806119 said:


> Looks like I'm going to need to take next week of


To watch the blackhawks kick some ass?


----------



## SnowGuy73

39° calm, rain.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hopefully good to go for Monday...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1olddogtwo;1806123 said:


> To watch the blackhawks kick some ass?


That didn't take long!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1806125 said:


> Hopefully good to go for Monday...


But mid and end of week rain...again


----------



## SSS Inc.

8:30 start again. Cafe!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1806129 said:


> But mid and end of week rain...again


Son of a....


----------



## SnoFarmer

Drizzle
36*
light winds, N

At least we should be able to watch the next game on tv
(No cabal/dish).


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1806132 said:


> 8:30 start again. Cafe!


At least no one is working right now! Thumbs Up


----------



## SnoFarmer

With all the rain youguys got down south, it must make for a muddy, mud season.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnoFarmer;1806136 said:


> With all the rain youguys got down south, it must make for a muddy, mud season.


If the ditches weren't closed I'd be out four wheelin'!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1806135 said:


> At least no one is working right now! Thumbs Up


I am! We are going 7 days a week from here on out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1806140 said:


> I am! We are going 7 days a week from here on out.


Get off of here and you can cut it down to 6 days a week!

Haha!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Heck of a semi crash on 35 by hwy 60 in Faribault. ABF is going to fire someone.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1806146 said:


> Heck of a semi crash on 35 by hwy 60 in Faribault. ABF is going to fire someone.


That's no good.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

The wife's friend just posted on facebook about her trip to Florida. She said they had 19" of rain while they were there. Figured it was a typo but I looked and Florida had been getting HAMMERED. I can't imagine that


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

jimslawnsnow;1806146 said:


> Heck of a semi crash on 35 by hwy 60 in Faribault. ABF is going to fire someone.


As long as nobody got hurt, who cares!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1806150 said:


> As long as nobody got hurt, who cares!


Who knows. Maybe some did? Maybe someone died.

Crabby?


----------



## wintergreen82

Anybody run ecolawn top dressers? I think I am going to add one but curious if anyone on here has one.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1806150 said:


> As long as nobody got hurt, who cares!


Generally on 35 when there is a semi involved the outcome is never a good one..


----------



## SnowGuy73

wintergreen82;1806153 said:


> Anybody run ecolawn top dressers? I think I am going to add one but curious if anyone on here has one.


Never even heard of it.


----------



## wintergreen82

Oh and this rain can quit any time. We are going to be using dethatchers on our push mowers to get done by Tuesday because we need to start mowing.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

wintergreen82;1806156 said:


> Oh and this rain can quit any time. We are going to be using dethatchers on our push mowers to get done by Tuesday because we need to start mowing.


About to that point. We have gotten over 3" since the start last Wednesday. How about you? I have a few 1,2&3 acre places left. Never would be able to push it all


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

jimslawnsnow;1806151 said:


> Who knows. Maybe some did? Maybe someone died.
> 
> Crabby?


No, probably didn't come across right. Who cares was as in accidents happen


----------



## Camden

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1806149 said:


> The wife's friend just posted on facebook about her trip to Florida. She said they had 19" of rain while they were there. Figured it was a typo but I looked and Florida had been getting HAMMERED. I can't imagine that


I believe it all fell in 24 hours too.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;1806161 said:


> I believe it all fell in 24 hours too.


I have realities who mow there. They have 32&36 walk behinds. About 75% of time they have to use 21's because its so wet and sandy. They cut 60% of the time in the rain. Rains mostly in the afternoons


----------



## wintergreen82

4 inches here. We got lucky and only have .25 acre lots left. 45 to go. Most had fall clean up.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Camden;1806161 said:


> I believe it all fell in 24 hours too.


I'd be sleeping in the boat because you'd probably end up in it anyway


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Today's email.....
Thank you for the service that you provided to us this past winter with the snowplowing. 

I started receiving bids for lawn care well over a month ago and based on some recommendations have decided to go with Swenson’s Lawn Care.

I feel that we were not a priority on your list of customers and we needed to be higher up. We may not have been your #1 account but we needed to be taken care of like we were.

Based on that I wanted to find one person to take care of all of my outdoor maintenance needs and I believe Swenson’s will be able to do this for us.




My response...

I guess I'm somewhat taken aback. Whenever you called, we attacked the issue immediately.

When you called on the water leak, I had someone up there at midnight to see if there was something we could do, then the next morning I was up there with the truck. I plowed out the area and it was determined it wasn't our responsibility. I never charged for either of these.

Whenever you called for salt, I was there as soon as possible.

I emailed you right after I worked on trying to find where the water pipe was plugged, I wanted to discuss parking equipment on the lot, as I felt it was the type of service you were looking for, but never heard back.

I feel we performed our services above and beyond the terms of the agreement, as I always have, hence being in business for 25 years now.

It would have certainly been nice it sit down at some point and hash out a new agreement to the terms that you felt necessary.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1806168 said:


> Today's email.....
> Thank you for the service that you provided to us this past winter with the snowplowing.
> 
> I started receiving bids for lawn care well over a month ago and based on some recommendations have decided to go with Swenson's Lawn Care.
> 
> I feel that we were not a priority on your list of customers and we needed to be higher up. We may not have been your #1 account but we needed to be taken care of like we were.
> 
> Based on that I wanted to find one person to take care of all of my outdoor maintenance needs and I believe Swenson's will be able to do this for us.
> 
> My response...
> 
> I guess I'm somewhat taken aback. Whenever you called, we attacked the issue immediately.
> 
> When you called on the water leak, I had someone up there at midnight to see if there was something we could do, then the next morning I was up there with the truck. I plowed out the area and it was determined it wasn't our responsibility. I never charged for either of these.
> 
> Whenever you called for salt, I was there as soon as possible.
> 
> I emailed you right after I worked on trying to find where the water pipe was plugged, I wanted to discuss parking equipment on the lot, as I felt it was the type of service you were looking for, but never heard back.
> 
> I feel we performed our services above and beyond the terms of the agreement, as I always have, hence being in business for 25 years now.
> 
> It would have certainly been nice it sit down at some point and hash out a new agreement to the terms that you felt necessary.


Problem is they never remember the extras, whether you bill them or not. It's expected. I do a lot of extras that I don't bill, I'm sure we all do. All they remember is it snowed "last night" (3-5am) and the lot wasn't curb to curb when they got there at 6


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1806172 said:


> Problem is they never remember the extras, whether you bill them or not. It's expected. I do a lot of extras that I don't bill, I'm sure we all do. All they remember is it snowed "last night" (3-5am) and the lot wasn't curb to curb when they got there at 6


That's spot on.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1806168 said:


> Today's email.....
> Thank you for the service that you provided to us this past winter with the snowplowing.
> 
> I started receiving bids for lawn care well over a month ago and based on some recommendations have decided to go with Swenson's Lawn Care.
> 
> I feel that we were not a priority on your list of customers and we needed to be higher up. We may not have been your #1 account but we needed to be taken care of like we were.
> 
> Based on that I wanted to find one person to take care of all of my outdoor maintenance needs and I believe Swenson's will be able to do this for us.
> 
> My response...
> 
> I guess I'm somewhat taken aback. Whenever you called, we attacked the issue immediately.
> 
> When you called on the water leak, I had someone up there at midnight to see if there was something we could do, then the next morning I was up there with the truck. I plowed out the area and it was determined it wasn't our responsibility. I never charged for either of these.
> 
> Whenever you called for salt, I was there as soon as possible.
> 
> I emailed you right after I worked on trying to find where the water pipe was plugged, I wanted to discuss parking equipment on the lot, as I felt it was the type of service you were looking for, but never heard back.
> 
> I feel we performed our services above and beyond the terms of the agreement, as I always have, hence being in business for 25 years now.
> 
> It would have certainly been nice it sit down at some point and hash out a new agreement to the terms that you felt necessary.


Wow... what a richard... was that st paul?


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1806149 said:


> The wife's friend just posted on facebook about her trip to Florida. She said they had 19" of rain while they were there. Figured it was a typo but I looked and Florida had been getting HAMMERED. I can't imagine that


We go to Pensacola every Fall... they got over 2 feet of rain in 24 hours!


----------



## OC&D

I got a message from a client's attorney. The last two things he said:

"I'll be in touch. I look forward to hearing from you."

Which is it?


----------



## OC&D

cbservicesllc;1806179 said:


> We go to Pensacola every Fall... they got over 2 feet of rain in 24 hours!


That would just piss me off.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1806180 said:


> I got a message from a client's attorney. The last two things he said:
> 
> "I'll be in touch. I look forward to hearing from you."
> 
> Which is it?


Oh oh what you do.


----------



## qualitycut

Im convinced its never going to stop raining


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1806168 said:


> Today's email.....
> Thank you for the service that you provided to us this past winter with the snowplowing.
> 
> I started receiving bids for lawn care well over a month ago and based on some recommendations have decided to go with Swenson's Lawn Care.
> 
> I feel that we were not a priority on your list of customers and we needed to be higher up. We may not have been your #1 account but we needed to be taken care of like we were.
> 
> Based on that I wanted to find one person to take care of all of my outdoor maintenance needs and I believe Swenson's will be able to do this for us.
> 
> My response...
> 
> I guess I'm somewhat taken aback. Whenever you called, we attacked the issue immediately.
> 
> When you called on the water leak, I had someone up there at midnight to see if there was something we could do, then the next morning I was up there with the truck. I plowed out the area and it was determined it wasn't our responsibility. I never charged for either of these.
> 
> Whenever you called for salt, I was there as soon as possible.
> 
> I emailed you right after I worked on trying to find where the water pipe was plugged, I wanted to discuss parking equipment on the lot, as I felt it was the type of service you were looking for, but never heard back.
> 
> I feel we performed our services above and beyond the terms of the agreement, as I always have, hence being in business for 25 years now.
> 
> It would have certainly been nice it sit down at some point and hash out a new agreement to the terms that you felt necessary.


Dang, emails like that are a shot to the gut. You felt like you were performing excellent service and they didn't see it that way.

So they never gave you a chance to discuss things with you before jumping ship? That's not how you handle things.


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1806182 said:


> Oh oh what you do.


I didn't do anything. One of my clients has his attorney look over purchase agreements before he signs them. He called to let me know that he received it and that he'd get in touch with me after he's had a chance to review it, but then he says "I look forward to hearing from you" at the end of the message. I thought it was humorous.


----------



## OC&D

Camden;1806184 said:


> Dang, emails like that are a shot to the gut. You felt like you were performing excellent service and they didn't see it that way.
> 
> So they never gave you a chance to discuss things with you before jumping ship? That's not how you handle things.


That's the sad reality these days. There's no loyalty and most people are completely unreasonable in the first place. They want you to bid based on X, but they expect Y. When you don't deliver Y, they get pissed and think that you're a crappy contractor, so they look to find someone else and end up doing the same thing to that guy.

People suck.


----------



## snowman55

perfect example of why we instituted a new policy last year, absolutely nothing is done and not billed for. They don't remember or appreciate it, and never have I had any luck in reminding them of the free stuff trying to keep an account. Any one ever have a plumber come to your house for free " cause your a good customer"? or a lawyer write a letter for free, or a doctor write a perscription for free, or a baby sitter come over for just an hour for free, or ups deliver a parcel for free, let alone try and contact any of these people at 2 am?

Why the F do we think we should provide service no matter how small at no charge because a customer pays us for other services ( which often are a bargain in the first place)?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1806178 said:


> Wow... what a richard... was that st paul?


No. St. Paul loves me, that one will be based on price.

This was a new(er) industrial place with 2 locations in Forest Lake.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1806184 said:


> Dang, emails like that are a shot to the gut. You felt like you were performing excellent service and they didn't see it that way.
> 
> So they never gave you a chance to discuss things with you before jumping ship? That's not how you handle things.


Or that's their easy out on finding someone cheaper


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1806183 said:


> Im convinced its never going to stop raining


Its not raining in rogers at the moment. Saw one conpany out doing clean ups!


----------



## qualitycut

Is anyone out working? Its been raining here all morning


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1806192 said:


> Is anyone out working? Its been raining here all morning


I'm going to try for tomorrow, today is lost.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

qualitycut;1806192 said:


> Is anyone out working? Its been raining here all morning


I think I am going to try and head out. I got a couple of one off's close by that I can do. It just takes double the time with it all soggy. All blowing. Heavy wet.
No drive time so I can start fast and end fast if more rain hits. Doppler looks
better, but spotty. Yuck. cold. wet. dreary!!


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;1805828 said:


> Don't forget Ryde is probably bidding against you too. :laughing:


I'm not bidding on it.



LwnmwrMan22;1805848 said:


> Now that I think about it, I need to rescind my bid. Seems like the sellers might be a little difficult to deal with.
> 
> Inspections by appointment only and removal by appointment only??? Do these people want to sell this mower or not?????


You know where we are. Easy to come look at it. If you have any questions about it or anything else ask me I will tell you the truth about them.



TKLAWN;1805881 said:


> $3,850 and everyone's happy?


Hoping for at least $5,000



qualitycut;1805918 said:


> Nichols, did you have any experience with those bar style tracks besides on your cat or were you just asking.


A friend switched his bobcats to them says it's night and day difference. When down at Conexpo in vegas we talked to a ton of track people. There are videos comparing camoplasts bar style to the bridgestone polar tracks. The camoplast won.



Polarismalibu;1806120 said:


> Next Friday is my birthday. Being at the game will be a fun way to spend it!


It's my 30th Birthday also. Happy Birthday.



qualitycut;1806192 said:


> Is anyone out working? Its been raining here all morning


I'm sitting at a computer bored. A couple guys are blowing some cleanups and 1 guy doing some fert. Mulch and clean ups tomorrow.


----------



## qualitycut

Any idea when load restrictions are done?


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;1806198 said:


> Any idea when load restrictions are done?


Depends on the city but I believe they are limited to 65 days from the day they go on.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We are mulching. Famous Dave's is done in Forest Lake, my bank will be done this afternoon.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1806184 said:


> Dang, emails like that are a shot to the gut. You felt like you were performing excellent service and they didn't see it that way.
> 
> So they never gave you a chance to discuss things with you before jumping ship? That's not how you handle things.


No contact. Even over the winter when I felt that a chance of terms was needed, no response.

Terms of plow any storm at 1", open ups every 4", anything else is a phone call and time and materials.

It was to the point I realized they wanted someone there at 1/2" and constant plowing untl the end of event where I tried to get approval for change in terms, but the guy never responded.

Then today's email essentially says "you suck".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Been raining the whole time on the east side.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

All this wanting free extra services has to do with the entitlement era. Along with the mentality of there's so much competition that you have to give more to get more. And most commercial places know it. I say let them have it and lose money. Then buy up their equipment for cheap


----------



## BossPlow614

I'm dreading having to go get the DOT physical today.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

BossPlow614;1806207 said:


> I'm dreading having to go get the DOT physical today.


What for? Your young. Easy as pie


----------



## BossPlow614

I hate going to the Dr. 
Just before going under when I had my wisdom teeth removed last year I nearly had a heart attack it seemed.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

BossPlow614;1806209 said:


> I hate going to the Dr.
> Just before going under when I had my wisdom teeth removed last year I nearly had a heart attack it seemed.


I have to get put out with all mouth stuff as novicane doesn't work for me. Usually I'm in pain when I go in so I'm happy to sleep


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1806207 said:


> I'm dreading having to go get the DOT physical today.


It's not that bad quick in and out


----------



## BossPlow614

Polarismalibu;1806211 said:


> It's not that bad quick in and out


Usually it is. I remember 2 yrs ago I was in & out of their fast but it just sucks.


----------



## DDB

Anybody know if the straps in the link below would be DOT approved? The working load limit would be enough but since they are not ratchet stapes would the DOT give me a hard time? Just asking because they would be a lot faster to strap down then the ratchet style.

http://www.shipperssupplies.com/CambuckleTieDowns/2CustomCambuckleStrapwithVinylSHooks/

I'd be using them for strapping mowers to an open trailer


----------



## Polarismalibu

DDB;1806214 said:


> Anybody know if the straps in the link below would be DOT approved? The working load limit would be enough but since they are not ratchet stapes would the DOT give me a hard time? Just asking because they would be a lot faster to strap down then the ratchet style.
> 
> http://www.shipperssupplies.com/CambuckleTieDowns/2CustomCambuckleStrapwithVinylSHooks/
> 
> I'd be using them for strapping mowers to an open trailer


As long as you can get them tight enough I don't see why it would matter


----------



## OC&D

BossPlow614;1806213 said:


> Usually it is. I remember 2 yrs ago I was in & out of their fast but it just sucks.


You should go to the Chiropractor on Selby that I go to. He's not even a real doctor so it might be easier on you!


----------



## BossPlow614

OC&D;1806217 said:


> You should go to the Chiropractor on Selby that I go to. He's not even a real doctor so it might be easier on you!


I go to a place out in Corcoran, not my primary doctor. Forgot the name. Idk what or where Selby is but I'm guessing much further than Corcoran.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You can go to Chisago. My wife is the RN that does it there.

Sad that I have to make an appointment to play Doctor.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1806217 said:


> You should go to the Chiropractor on Selby that I go to. He's not even a real doctor so it might be easier on you!


That's where I went yesterday, he let me lay in his water jet bed to relax


----------



## qualitycut

Its crazy some of the lawns around are green but haven't grown an inch


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1806222 said:


> Its crazy some of the lawns around are green but haven't grown an inch


That is the way ours are. The ones that were cleaned 2 weeks ago look the same.


----------



## ryde307

So my basement flooded a couple weeks ago. Had and inch or 2 of water in the basement. It's finished so it was worth the insurance claim. The problem is the float on the sump sticks sometimes. It stuck once last year but I caught it and once I wiggled it it worked for the rest of the year. I forgot about it and then this. Well I forgot again and it flooded yesterday, luckily it hasn't been fixed or refinished yet just all the carpet tore out. So clean up wasn't horrible. I didn't have time to fix the sump yesterday and it flooded again last night. Not horrible to clean but I finally had the joy of replacing the sump that is located in a tiny corner under the stairs. The other problem is it has a batter back up that is garbage. That pump goes up into the wall with the other line and then connects up in the wall. So to delete that I have to rip open the sheet rock to delete the Y. For now since it has a check valve I ran a new piece of PVC back into the sump basket kind of like a return should the check not hold everything. That sucked.


----------



## andersman02

Foundation guys, with all this rain, there is a wry sport in my carpet down stairs.

After pulling up carpet I find no cracks or anything, just wet cement at the landing of my stairs. Not coming from any of the walls, literally looks like it's pushing through the slab. Only about 3 sq ft is moist. Should I be worried?


----------



## qualitycut

andersman02;1806225 said:


> Foundation guys, with all this rain, there is a wry sport in my carpet down stairs.
> 
> After pulling up carpet I find no cracks or anything, just wet cement at the landing of my stairs. Not coming from any of the walls, literally looks like it's pushing through the slab. Only about 3 sq ft is moist. Should I be worried?


Probably just moisture coming up through the concrete.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1806227 said:


> Probably just moisture coming up through the concrete.


We were sweeping some parking garages and there was actually water bubbling up at the joints as the sweeper went by. Some I have seen in the past few days there is water everywhere. 
I don't usually have too much trouble at my house (all sand) but if I do I just put a fan on it.


----------



## Ranger620

andersman02;1806225 said:


> Foundation guys, with all this rain, there is a wry sport in my carpet down stairs.
> 
> After pulling up carpet I find no cracks or anything, just wet cement at the landing of my stairs. Not coming from any of the walls, literally looks like it's pushing through the slab. Only about 3 sq ft is moist. Should I be worried?


We've had a lot of rain so wet basements are very common right now. Do you have a sump pump?? Is it working?? If your sump pump isnt running the leak is most likley coming from the wall if it is not running check to see if it works but with a small amount only in one corner I would guess its coming from the block which in most cases leads to landscaping and back fill type. Gutters do wonders as well. Again you may already have some of this done when we get this much rain and the ground is saturated it just happens


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I guess all I need now is to finish strapping down and for the grass to grow.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1806234 said:


> I guess all I need now is to finish strapping down and for the grass to grow.


Those sides would we nice to have on my pj trailer.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1806237 said:


> Those sides would we nice to have on my pj trailer.


They are removable so if you need to haul pallets you can.

The trailer IS for sale, it's on CL.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1806238 said:


> They are removable so if you need to haul pallets you can.
> 
> The trailer IS for sale, it's on CL.


how much again? looked on CL and didn't see it


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1806238 said:


> They are removable so if you need to haul pallets you can.
> 
> The trailer IS for sale, it's on CL.


The ones on mine are removable too. But there only half that tall and don't have the mesh between the post


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1806239 said:


> how much again? looked on CL and didn't see it


Craigslist Price is on there. I'd like $2200 +/- out of it. Still don't know why links don't work on mobile.

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/for/4436582902.html


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Don't read NWS's Weather Story.


----------



## qualitycut

Well the skid is supposed to be ready tomorrow and I'm hoping by a decent time so I can use it tomorrow. Got a gravel lot to grade and add some new gravel to.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1806234 said:


> I guess all I need now is to finish strapping down and for the grass to grow.


nothing like a trailer full of nice clean mowers ! Got any more pics of your ferris? ?


----------



## Camden

Sorry if I'm late on this but did you guys hear about the kid in Waseca that was planning to do a Columbine type attack? He was plotting to kill his family, set the house on fire and then go to the school and start shooting.  How do kids get that cafe'd up? If that can happen in Waseca it can happen anywhere...crazy!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Camden;1806249 said:


> Sorry if I'm late on this but did you guys hear about the kid in Waseca that was planning to do a Columbine type attack? He was plotting to kill his family, set the house on fire and then go to the school and start shooting. How do kids get that cafe'd up? If that can happen in Waseca it can happen anywhere...crazy!


Then there is the honor role student that had a 2" pocket knife in her purse and got expelled for the rest of the year!


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1806250 said:


> Then there is the honor role student that had a 2" pocket knife in her purse and got expelled for the rest of the year!


Zero tolerance rules mean zero common sense unfortunately


----------



## albhb3

Camden;1806249 said:


> Sorry if I'm late on this but did you guys hear about the kid in Waseca that was planning to do a Columbine type attack? He was plotting to kill his family, set the house on fire and then go to the school and start shooting. How do kids get that cafe'd up? If that can happen in Waseca it can happen anywhere...crazy!


good now this kid can be prison buddies with Byron smith now he is a nut job... anyone else hear his recording what a psyco


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1806247 said:


> Well the skid is supposed to be ready tomorrow and I'm hoping by a decent time so I can use it tomorrow. Got a gravel lot to grade and add some new gravel to.


This is sounding like me ordering a fish house.


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1806218 said:


> I go to a place out in Corcoran, not my primary doctor. Forgot the name. Idk what or where Selby is but I'm guessing much further than Corcoran.


North Country Chiropractic in Anoka... $50


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1806254 said:


> This is sounding like me ordering a fish house.


Tracks got in today so I'm hopeful


----------



## Camden

albhb3;1806253 said:


> good now this kid can be prison buddies with Byron smith now he is a nut job... anyone else hear his recording what a psyco


That case happened right in my town. I've met Byron multiple times and he's far from being this evil person the media has made him out to be. I'd let the guy watch my children. The defense wasn't able to enter anything into evidence that would've helped his case.

It's a sad sad situation. That guy would still be living in peace if it weren't for those criminals who broke into his house.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;1806258 said:


> That case happened right in my town. I've met Byron multiple times and he's far from being this evil person the media has made him out to be. I'd let the guy watch my children. The defense wasn't able to enter anything into evidence that would've helped his case.
> 
> It's a sad sad situation. That guy would still be living in peace if it weren't for those criminals who broke into his house.


You know this just made it easier for criminals to get away with crap. Now no one will want to shoot to defend their stuff. If this was in Texas he would have gotten a medal. These damn these days need to be taught a lesson that you can't do what the hell you want to do and get away with it. You can hardly yell at your kids these days without having CPS at your door unless your crack head selling dope and making meth


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1806243 said:


> Craigslist Price is on there. I'd like $2200 +/- out of it. Still don't know why links don't work on mobile.
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/for/4436582902.html


I certainly am interested. Have some stuff to sell and get some money from a couple people. If you still have it in a week maybe less I'll come get it


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1806258 said:


> That case happened right in my town. I've met Byron multiple times and he's far from being this evil person the media has made him out to be. I'd let the guy watch my children. The defense wasn't able to enter anything into evidence that would've helped his case.
> 
> It's a sad sad situation. That guy would still be living in peace if it weren't for those criminals who broke into his house.


Exactly, did he go a little over board yes. But if those kids would not have broke in non of this would have happened. I think he just freaked out after and didn't call or do what he should have.


----------



## BossPlow614

Camden;1806258 said:


> That case happened right in my town. I've met Byron multiple times and he's far from being this evil person the media has made him out to be. I'd let the guy watch my children. The defense wasn't able to enter anything into evidence that would've helped his case.
> 
> It's a sad sad situation. That guy would still be living in peace if it weren't for those criminals who broke into his house.


The kids were drug addicts weren't they? A girl I know from Brainerd posted on fbook about how he's sick & evil he is and how the kids barely did anything wrong. Far from the truth. I'm sure they taunted him to the point where he snapped. I wish he would've called the cops right away instead of finish them off and wait.


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1806255 said:


> North Country Chiropractic in Anoka... $50


I went to corcoran Hamel Chiropractic, Dr. Seim is his name. $70 there & they send the paperwork to the DMV.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Larry pfarr drives me nuts!!


----------



## albhb3

Camden;1806258 said:


> That case happened right in my town. I've met Byron multiple times and he's far from being this evil person the media has made him out to be. I'd let the guy watch my children. The defense wasn't able to enter anything into evidence that would've helped his case.
> 
> It's a sad sad situation. That guy would still be living in peace if it weren't for those criminals who broke into his house.


yup your right premeditated murder. Id let him watch mine too.... what evidence exactly??? Don't get me wrong im all for the castle doctrine however you cant do what he did period hes a ******* sociopath the recording shows that
heres the recording played in court http://brainerddispatch.com/news/20...oting-scene-photos-revealed-byron-smith-trial


----------



## TKLAWN

quality sent you am PM about land palne.


----------



## albhb3

BossPlow614;1806264 said:


> The kids were drug addicts weren't they? A girl I know from Brainerd posted on fbook about how he's sick & evil he is and how the kids barely did anything wrong. Far from the truth. I'm sure they taunted him to the point where he snapped. I wish he would've called the cops right away instead of finish them off and wait.


ya that's what I hear that they were he would of been set free if he would of called them when they were down but ya cant go in for a kill shot afterwards, then leave them for a day then call the cops who the heck does that Like I said the recording is disturbing to say the least


----------



## TKLAWN

BossPlow614;1806265 said:


> I went to corcoran Hamel Chiropractic, Dr. Seim is his name. $70 there & they send the paperwork to the DMV.


Doc has always filled it out and gave me paperwork right there. What is there to send?


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1806272 said:


> Doc has always filled it out and gave me paperwork right there. What is there to send?


Mine sends stuff to the state because they need to not sure what they send to the dmv.


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1806272 said:


> Doc has always filled it out and gave me paperwork right there. What is there to send?


A copy has to be on file with the dmv now. It has to be resubmitted every time it is upgraded and every time you get a new license. 
I went to the dmv and it took them five minutes.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1806251 said:


> Zero tolerance rules mean zero common sense unfortunately


You said it...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1806258 said:


> That case happened right in my town. I've met Byron multiple times and he's far from being this evil person the media has made him out to be. I'd let the guy watch my children. The defense wasn't able to enter anything into evidence that would've helped his case.
> 
> It's a sad sad situation. That guy would still be living in peace if it weren't for those criminals who broke into his house.


Whenever I talk to anyone about this and bring up the fact that the kids are criminals I get a dirty look... I might be nuts too if my house was broken in to a couple dozen times...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1806275 said:


> A copy has to be on file with the dmv now. It has to be resubmitted every time it is upgraded and every time you get a new license.
> I went to the dmv and it took them five minutes.


This. I posted the info the other day.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1806275 said:


> A copy has to be on file with the dmv now. It has to be resubmitted every time it is upgraded and every time you get a new license.
> I went to the dmv and it took them five minutes.


If you have a Class A or B


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CB - read your PMS.


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1806278 said:


> Whenever I talk to anyone about this and bring up the fact that the kids are criminals I get a dirty look... I might be nuts too if my house was broken in to a couple dozen times...


I do too. Just wrote a paragraph about it but deleted it. I lived in the town too and still have family there. While I dont agree with 100% of the way he handled it the simple point is if they would have not broken into his home they would be alive today. This goes way further than the victims and smith


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1806280 said:


> If you have a Class A or B


Or C...

https://dps.mn.gov/divisions/dvs/fo...erLicense-Medical-Self-Certification-Form.pdf


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1806281 said:


> CB - read your PMS.


Copy that and replied


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

A part of me says I should go buy a new dump and dump my class A.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1806283 said:


> Or C...
> 
> https://dps.mn.gov/divisions/dvs/fo...erLicense-Medical-Self-Certification-Form.pdf


Forgot that one... couldn't remember if that still existed or not... i'm just Class D'ing it for now... hopefully get a CDL some day here...


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1806275 said:


> A copy has to be on file with the dmv now. It has to be resubmitted every time it is upgraded and every time you get a new license.
> I went to the dmv and it took them five minutes.


Only with a license over class d


----------



## Greenery

BossPlow614;1806265 said:


> I went to corcoran Hamel Chiropractic, Dr. Seim is his name. $70 there & they send the paperwork to the DMV.


Thats where I go.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So.... let me get this straight. You guys with your Class D's. You're able to drive any pickup and pull any trailer as long as you stay under 26,000 GCVW, correct?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Well, finished Gta v......


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1806283 said:


> Or C...
> 
> https://dps.mn.gov/divisions/dvs/fo...erLicense-Medical-Self-Certification-Form.pdf


Sooo... Is having it with you no longer compliant?


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1806289 said:


> So.... let me get this straight. You guys with your Class D's. You're able to drive any pickup and pull any trailer as long as you stay under 26,000 GCVW, correct?


 Do believe so.. actually under 26,001
My skid trailer and truck are right at 26,000 
12000 truck
14000 trailer


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1806289 said:


> So.... let me get this straight. You guys with your Class D's. You're able to drive any pickup and pull any trailer as long as you stay under 26,000 GCVW, correct?


Yup.........


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1806290 said:


> Well, finished Gta v......


Shall we say HALE?.. High aspirations low expectations.
I always......


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1806293 said:


> Do believe so.. actually under 26,001
> My skid trailer and truck are right at 26,000
> 12000 truck
> 14000 trailer


What kind of truck? I just hope the manufacturers keep them at 12k or under.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1806289 said:


> So.... let me get this straight. You guys with your Class D's. You're able to drive any pickup and pull any trailer as long as you stay under 26,000 GCVW, correct?


Yes, correct, as I understand it


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;1806292 said:


> Sooo... Is having it with you no longer compliant?


Correct, must be on file with the DMV for class a, b, c


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I really should give up my class A. The minute I do, I'll find a deal on a 4500 5500 or larger dump, then won't be able to pull anything behind it.

Dealing with all this paperwork for no reason, other than if I need it in the future.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CB - sent you more info that I have.


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1806296 said:


> What kind of truck? I just hope the manufacturers keep them at 12k or under.


Chevrolet c/c 3500. I think some of the older ones were at 15,000.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1806299 said:


> I really should give up my class A. The minute I do, I'll find a deal on a 4500 5500 or larger dump, then won't be able to pull anything behind it.
> 
> Dealing with all this paperwork for no reason, other than if I need it in the future.


If you have it never let it go!!! I turned it in for my D the nice gentle man from the state patrol told me I had to so I did.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1806290 said:


> Well, finished Gta v......


That game is frustrating


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1806299 said:


> I really should give up my class A. The minute I do, I'll find a deal on a 4500 5500 or larger dump, then won't be able to pull anything behind it.
> 
> Dealing with all this paperwork for no reason, other than if I need it in the future.


Don't give it up! If you ever want to get it back it the tests will get harder. They keep changing the rules. Whe I got mine it was a piece of cake now its like a two hour ordeal.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I just wouldn't want to go to through all of the testing again if I did give it up if I wanted it again.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1806305 said:


> I just wouldn't want to go to through all of the testing again if I did give it up if I wanted it again.


I'm glad my post beat yours by two seconds or I'd look like an idiot.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1806304 said:


> Don't give it up! If you ever want to get it back it the tests will get harder. They keep changing the rules. Whe I got mine it was a piece of cake now its like a two hour ordeal.


I've had mine for about 20 years. '96. It was literally go in, show you could drive a semi, back it around the lot at Arden Hills, read the inspection off the list, check the air brakes, and you had it.

I've got my tanker, motorcycle, school bus, doubles endorsements.

I used to have my haz mat endorsement, but the last time I renewed, they were going to make me do all sorts of testing and other stuff, so I dumped that endorsement.

And here I just cut grass for a living.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Middle of next week is going to be a wash out.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1806311 said:


> Middle of next week is going to be a wash out.


And possible severe storms


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Here we go again.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1806311 said:


> Middle of next week is going to be a wash out.


whats new? the guy that works for me almost has his ark done and I have extra scuba gear if anyone needs it


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1806302 said:


> If you have it never let it go!!! I turned it in for my D the nice gentle man from the state patrol told me I had to so I did.


Sounds like a good story


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1806313 said:


> Here we go again.


Mother Cafe!


----------



## qualitycut

Ok this is getting old trying to find someome to work for me.


----------



## Camden

BossPlow614;1806264 said:


> The kids were drug addicts weren't they? A girl I know from Brainerd posted on fbook about how he's sick & evil he is and how the kids barely did anything wrong. Far from the truth. I'm sure they taunted him to the point where he snapped. I wish he would've called the cops right away instead of finish them off and wait.


Yep, they robbed a house just down the road from me and took the owner's prescription drugs. The bottles were found in the car of the kid Byron shot. That sort of evidence wasn't allowed into court.



albhb3;1806269 said:


> yup your right premeditated murder. Id let him watch mine too.... what evidence exactly??? Don't get me wrong im all for the castle doctrine however you cant do what he did period hes a ******* sociopath the recording shows that
> heres the recording played in court http://brainerddispatch.com/news/20...oting-scene-photos-revealed-byron-smith-trial


Evidence of previous break-ins. Break-ins where Byron's guns were stolen. The poor guy thought he was going to be killed with his own guns! Think about how that would feel for a second. You and I don't have to worry about it but that was his reality. Our local law enforcement (which is usually pretty good) dropped the ball on this one. They fabricated documents and it was exposed in court. The jurors disregarded it. 
Also, an exterior door of Byron's was kicked in. There was a shoe print left on the door but the deputy investing the crime never analyzed it but Smith's lawyers did and wouldn't know it, perfect match for one of the kids he shot! 
They also didn't allow any of the criminal history regarding the kids into court. They had numerous run-ins with the law. They were absolutely not the angels that the media showed them to be by plastering their school pictures all over everything.
They also didn't allow the text messages that were sent between the two. I don't know what they said but the prosecutor fought tooth and nail to keep those messages from being entered into evidence.
I just hope Byron gets a fair appeal where ALL the facts get to come out. If that happens and he's still found guilty I'll be able to deal with it better. As of right now I feel like the guy really got screwed by the judge.


----------



## BossPlow614

Camden;1806322 said:


> Yep, they robbed a house just down the road from me and took the owner's prescription drugs. The bottles were found in the car of the kid Byron shot. That sort of evidence wasn't allowed into court.
> 
> Evidence of previous break-ins. Break-ins where Byron's guns were stolen. The poor guy thought he was going to be killed with his own guns! Think about how that would feel for a second. You and I don't have to worry about it but that was his reality. Our local law enforcement (which is usually pretty good) dropped the ball on this one. They fabricated documents and it was exposed in court. The jurors disregarded it.
> Also, an exterior door of Byron's was kicked in. There was a shoe print left on the door but the deputy investing the crime never analyzed it but Smith's lawyers did and wouldn't know it, perfect match for one of the kids he shot!
> They also didn't allow any of the criminal history regarding the kids into court. They had numerous run-ins with the law. They were absolutely not the angels that the media showed them to be by plastering their school pictures all over everything.
> They also didn't allow the text messages that were sent between the two. I don't know what they said but the prosecutor fought tooth and nail to keep those messages from being entered into evidence.
> I just hope Byron gets a fair appeal where ALL the facts get to come out. If that happens and he's still found guilty I'll be able to deal with it better. As of right now I feel like the guy really got screwed by the judge.


I cannot believe how the media portrays the kids, they were basically thugs. I really hope they're successful in the appeal.

The parents of one of the kids was the definition of white trash, sorry to say that but it's true.

You must live not too far from Little Falls Raceway? That's one of my favorite tracks around.


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;1806322 said:


> Yep, they robbed a house just down the road from me and took the owner's prescription drugs. The bottles were found in the car of the kid Byron shot. That sort of evidence wasn't allowed into court.
> 
> Evidence of previous break-ins. Break-ins where Byron's guns were stolen. The poor guy thought he was going to be killed with his own guns! Think about how that would feel for a second. You and I don't have to worry about it but that was his reality. Our local law enforcement (which is usually pretty good) dropped the ball on this one. They fabricated documents and it was exposed in court. The jurors disregarded it.
> Also, an exterior door of Byron's was kicked in. There was a shoe print left on the door but the deputy investing the crime never analyzed it but Smith's lawyers did and wouldn't know it, perfect match for one of the kids he shot!
> They also didn't allow any of the criminal history regarding the kids into court. They had numerous run-ins with the law. They were absolutely not the angels that the media showed them to be by plastering their school pictures all over everything.
> They also didn't allow the text messages that were sent between the two. I don't know what they said but the prosecutor fought tooth and nail to keep those messages from being entered into evidence.
> I just hope Byron gets a fair appeal where ALL the facts get to come out. If that happens and he's still found guilty I'll be able to deal with it better. As of right now I feel like the guy really got screwed by the judge.


The guys prescription drugs they got was my english teacher I assume yours too??


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1806322 said:


> Yep, they robbed a house just down the road from me and took the owner's prescription drugs. The bottles were found in the car of the kid Byron shot. That sort of evidence wasn't allowed into court.
> 
> Evidence of previous break-ins. Break-ins where Byron's guns were stolen. The poor guy thought he was going to be killed with his own guns! Think about how that would feel for a second. You and I don't have to worry about it but that was his reality. Our local law enforcement (which is usually pretty good) dropped the ball on this one. They fabricated documents and it was exposed in court. The jurors disregarded it.
> Also, an exterior door of Byron's was kicked in. There was a shoe print left on the door but the deputy investing the crime never analyzed it but Smith's lawyers did and wouldn't know it, perfect match for one of the kids he shot!
> They also didn't allow any of the criminal history regarding the kids into court. They had numerous run-ins with the law. They were absolutely not the angels that the media showed them to be by plastering their school pictures all over everything.
> They also didn't allow the text messages that were sent between the two. I don't know what they said but the prosecutor fought tooth and nail to keep those messages from being entered into evidence.
> I just hope Byron gets a fair appeal where ALL the facts get to come out. If that happens and he's still found guilty I'll be able to deal with it better. As of right now I feel like the guy really got screwed by the judge.


That's what drives me nuts... "these were good kids"... "now they won't have a future"... they were criminals...


----------



## Camden

BossPlow614;1806323 said:


> I cannot believe how the media portrays the kids, they were basically thugs. I really hope they're successful in the appeal.
> 
> The parents of one of the kids was the definition of white trash, sorry to say that but it's true.
> 
> You must live not too far from Little Falls Raceway? That's one of my favorite tracks around.


Yeah, the parents didn't raise kids that were ever going to benefit society. It's harsh to say but that's the sentiment around town. Of course no one is going to agree to an interview where they say it but that's the truth of the matter.

And yeah, the racetrack is located at our fairgrounds. I store my camper and pontoon in the pole sheds out there during the winter.



Ranger620;1806324 said:


> The guys prescription drugs they got was my english teacher I assume yours too??


Yep. He's retired now but I see him often because he lives less than 1/3 mile away.


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;1806325 said:


> That's what drives me nuts... "these were good kids"... "now they won't have a future"... they were criminals...


You know it. Anyone in this town whose opinion matters will say the same thing off the record.


----------



## BossPlow614

Camden;1806326 said:


> Yeah, the parents didn't raise kids that were ever going to benefit society. It's harsh to say but that's the sentiment around town. Of course no one is going to agree to an interview where they say it but that's the truth of the matter.
> 
> And yeah, the racetrack is located at our fairgrounds. I store my camper and pontoon in the pole sheds out there during the winter.
> 
> Yep. He's retired now but I see him often because he lives less than 1/3 mile away.


That's just too bad altogether. The whole matter really pisses me off. As someone said the other night on the news outside the courtroom that "now drug addicts know they can get away with committing crimes".

Yep, at the fairgrounds. I've been going there since '02 when I was 11. I have a buddy thatthat's from LF, a few yrs younger than me and races mx also, he must be an exception haha.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1806321 said:


> Ok this is getting old trying to find someome to work for me.


Welcome to the club. : o. 
I'm in the same boat, can't find good help for ****!


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1806332 said:


> Welcome to the club. : o.
> I'm in the same boat, can't find good help for ****!


I'm by myself and Im screwed right now. I can't believe how hard it is, these people responding look like they just got out of prison.


----------



## BossPlow614

Twins are losing 4-2 in the bottom of the 12th w/ 2 guys on base and no outs. One solid hit could win the game!

It sounds like there are only about 200 people there.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1806333 said:


> I'm by myself and Im screwed right now. I can't believe how hard it is, these people responding look like they just got out of prison.


Poach em til you can't poach no more. It costs $$$$ but what else is one to do?


----------



## tacovic

qualitycut;1806333 said:


> I'm by myself and Im screwed right now. I can't believe how hard it is, these people responding look like they just got out of prison.


I've got room for some more work. PM me or give me a call.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Looks like it's going to be another good work day


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1806337 said:


> Looks like it's going to be another good work day


Sarcasm?.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

44°, overcast, calm


----------



## justinsp

Anyone interested in buying some driveway stakes ? I have about 200 I would like to get rid of. 48" Orange fiberglass with the white reflective on top. Some Used, Some new.
$100


----------



## justinsp

haha. This one is funny.

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/res/4404067022.html


----------



## SnowGuy73

justinsp;1806342 said:


> haha. This one is funny.
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/res/4404067022.html


That old push mower does some nice striping in that second picture.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Chilly, but beautiful out this morning!


----------



## MNPLOWCO

SnowGuy73;1806351 said:


> Chilly, but beautiful out this morning!


yes, it is rather nice out right now. Up until about 12 o'clock when the rain hits the cities and washes out until around 6 or so.rain is almost to St Cloud right now coming down 94. Looks like maybe half a day work at best. Can I get any more behind?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO;1806352 said:


> yes, it is rather nice out right now. Up until about 12 o'clock when the rain hits the cities and washes out until around 6 or so.rain is almost to St Cloud right now coming down 94. Looks like maybe half a day work at best. Can I get any more behind?


You could be like us and not even have started yet.

We have a property at University / 280 we are working at today.

Depending on that, we will see what gets done this afternoon.

I have a pool area at another apartment I would like to get cleaned up so they could open the pool and we don't have to worry about getting crap in the pool before they do so.

edit.... Just looked at the radar. It'll be raining before my guys get here at 9. Looks like another day like yesterday of working off and on in the rain.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1806353 said:


> You could be like us and not even have started yet.
> 
> We have a property at University / 280 we are working at today.
> 
> Depending on that, we will see what gets done this afternoon.
> 
> I have a pool area at another apartment I would like to get cleaned up so they could open the pool and we don't have to worry about getting crap in the pool before they do so.
> 
> edit.... Just looked at the radar. It'll be raining before my guys get here at 9. Looks like another day like yesterday of working off and on in the rain.


My gf works in a building right there.


----------



## qualitycut

Looks like the radar his hitting dry air and not making it here. 
I'm just pumped for the wild game tonight.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1806356 said:


> Looks like the radar his hitting dry air and not making it here.
> I'm just pumped for the wild game tonight.


I am too. Wish I didn't have a full day of work tomorrow so I could turn things up a notch during/after the wild game.

But thats never stopped me before I guess.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1806354 said:


> My gf works in a building right there.


We are 2 blocks south and west of the intersection.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1806361 said:


> We are 2 blocks south and west of the intersection.


I think hers is just west. Mn gastenerology


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1806356 said:


> Looks like the radar his hitting dry air and not making it here.
> I'm just pumped for the wild game tonight.


Comcast better get out here and fix my cable today!


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1806365 said:


> Comcast better get out here and fix my cable today!


My internet was slow for a couple days but now its good again. Tv was screwed up also.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1806364 said:


> I think hers is just west. Mn gastenerology


I think they are on the north side of University. Pretty sure I see the sign as we drive around.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's raining.......


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1806371 said:


> It's raining.......


Just starting here.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Sun is trying to poke through the clouds here


----------



## qualitycut

Its a nice steady rain its just to bad we already have had plenty


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Already done @ University / 280. The rain that is.


----------



## qualitycut

And now the wind has picked up here


----------



## Polarismalibu

Blue skies sun now


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1806381 said:


> Blue skies sun now


Hopefully it stays like this through Tuesday so I can hit yards Monday.


----------



## qualitycut

Raining again, cafe!


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1806364 said:


> I think hers is just west. Mn gastenerology


I took the wife there last year.


----------



## Green Grass

Anyone known ground temp.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1806397 said:


> Anyone known ground temp.


Probably low 40s


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1806399 said:


> Probably low 40s


The U's website for sod at 2" was 42.5 this morning.


----------



## Camden

No rain here. I'm loading up the sweeper and striper so that I can hopefully make a dent in the 50+ properties I have to hit


----------



## SnowGuy73

No rain here but yards are soaked!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1806409 said:


> No rain here but yards are soaked!


Quit drinking so much beer and peeing in the yards!


----------



## wintergreen82

Dethatching with push mowers is so fun


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1806413 said:


> Quit drinking so much beer and peeing in the yards!


Haven't seen anyone raking here, a bunch of app companies out though.


----------



## SnowGuy73

wintergreen82;1806414 said:


> Dethatching with push mowers is so fun


You're nuts!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1806415 said:


> Haven't seen anyone raking here, a bunch of app companies out though.


I'll be applying my one at 280 when my guys are done. Rest are getting done Monday.


----------



## wintergreen82

We have no choice we need to mow next week. Averaging one clean up an hour.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

wintergreen82;1806418 said:


> We have no choice we need to mow next week. Averaging one clean up an hour.


I think we will be that way a week from tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Anyone spreading lesco dimension bought this spring?

Holy dusty!!


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1806423 said:


> Anyone spreading lesco dimension bought this spring?
> 
> Holy dusty!!


Yes. It was as dusty as Melt-It salt when emptying it into a spreader.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1806415 said:


> Haven't seen anyone raking here, a bunch of app companies out though.


I may be out spreading.


----------



## Green Grass

wintergreen82;1806414 said:


> Dethatching with push mowers is so fun


I would stay home!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1806423 said:


> Anyone spreading lesco dimension bought this spring?
> 
> Holy dusty!!


I will be in about 1.5 minutes.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1806425 said:


> I may be out spreading.


That's what I'm doing.


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1806424 said:


> Yes. It was as dusty as Melt-It salt when emptying it into a spreader.


Ya, what the hell?

Its nearly as bad as fertimix!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1806430 said:


> I will be in about 1.5 minutes.


Let me know if yours is dusty too.

I'm going to call and complain.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1806432 said:


> That's what I'm doing.


I am in mound and have seen three companies out doing cleanups with mowers and you can see every spot that they have drove.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1806434 said:


> Let me know if yours is dusty too.
> 
> I'm going to call and complain.


My Award does not have an ounce of dust.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My 13-0-0, first bag so far wasn't dusty.

Gotta wait for the guys to get done in the courtyard now.


----------



## Green Grass

Nothing like going to meet with a new customer for a bid to find out she needs mowing because her husband died in Iraq.


----------



## Greenery

So I had to take the pesticide renewal class last fall. I thought when you take the class that all renewal fees were taken care of at that point. Turns out I have more fees to pay. So as of right now i'm unlicensed until next week when my card shows up.

I swear the last 5 times i've attended the class that all renewal fees were paid when paying for the class.

Good thing I checked I guess, with my luck I would have had my first roadside inspection by the ag.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

So who do you think they found in the RV? I'm guessing Mandy Matula


----------



## Greenery

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1806450 said:


> So who do you think they found in the RV? I'm guessing Mandy Matula


http://www.myfoxtwincities.com/story/23798236/body-found-in-mississippi-river-park


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Greenery;1806451 said:


> http://www.myfoxtwincities.com/story/23798236/body-found-in-mississippi-river-park


I didn't think they found her, whose missing?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

What exactly are you talking about here?


----------



## Camden

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1806452 said:


> I didn't think they found her, whose missing?


That girl from around Lawnmowerdude's area. Can't think of her name but she's a pretty lady who had a drug dealer for a boyfriend.

Edit: Nevermind, she was found. Danielle Jelinek


----------



## BossPlow614

Camden;1806454 said:


> That girl from around Lawnmowerdude's area. Can't think of her name but she's a pretty lady who had a drug dealer for a boyfriend.


That's not Mandy but I somewhat remember what she looked like. Dark hair & good looking.


----------



## Camden

BossPlow614;1806455 said:


> That's not Mandy but I somewhat remember what she looked like. Dark hair & good looking.


Yep. I edited my post...the girl's name is Danielle Jelinek.


----------



## qualitycut




----------



## Camden

As far as other missing people...there's of course Jacob Wetterling and then there are a bunch of other ones that don't have the same name recognition. I know one guy disappeared from St. John's U and was never heard from again. Aside from that I don't know specific names.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1806458 said:


>


Dang, that is a sweet machine!! I'd be afraid to get it dirty.


----------



## Greenery

Nice machine. Congrats. Now it's time to get it dirty.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1806458 said:


>


Nice, I remember when mine were new and scratch free.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1806436 said:


> I am in mound and have seen three companies out doing cleanups with mowers and you can see every spot that they have drove.


That's no good.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1806438 said:


> My 13-0-0, first bag so far wasn't dusty.
> 
> Gotta wait for the guys to get done in the courtyard now.


Copy that, thanks.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1806463 said:


> That's no good.


Headed back down to do the rest. I suppose I should have grabbed my flags.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1806458 said:


>


Looks nice!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks good Quality. At least I can count on some more subbing next winter when you don't have any snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ep....er.....Snowguy.... Spread 3 more bags of my 13-0-0 and while there was some dust, don't feel it was anything out of the ordinary.


----------



## Green Grass

my neighbor is out mowing his yard.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1806469 said:


> my neighbor is out mowing his yard.


The guy down the street was as well.

the phone started ringing today with the why haven't you been here yets,


----------



## gmcdan

Camden;1806459 said:


> As far as other missing people...there's of course Jacob Wetterling and then there are a bunch of other ones that don't have the same name recognition. I know one guy disappeared from St. John's U and was never heard from again. Aside from that I don't know specific names.


only other one I can think of is that news lady judy hussintrute or something like that .


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Good luck to you diesel guys.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's probably just someone transient that hopped in there at some station the last time the home was out, then couldn't get back out.

Should be fairly easy to track down I would think if it was something nefarious.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Little mud slide contained in the ditch on 694 just west of 61


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22; nefarious.[/QUOTE said:


> Using some pretty big words for a plow guy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1806476 said:


> Using some pretty big words for a plow guy


I stayed at a Holiday Inn Express over the winter.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1806477 said:


> I stayed at a Holiday Inn Express over the winter.


Right as I read that, this song came on.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1806478 said:


> Right as I read that, this song came on.


See???? I have influences everywhere.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Hey Ryde. Do you do any drainage for landscaping (low areas, flows/ drain tile etc)? West end lake Mtka home / Smithtown and 7
in need. I told them I would look for some contractors that were.."reasonable"
( I know....loaded word) Thanks.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

WTH 70 in Fairbanks and 55 here


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1806482 said:


> WTH 70 in Fairbanks and 55 here


so it got colder there it was 78 earlier in the week.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Usually when AK is warm, we are cold.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1806490 said:


> Usually when AK is warm, we are cold.


I realize that, but it sure is depressing seeing that. at least I got to work in a t shirt for a bit today


----------



## MNPLOWCO

jimslawnsnow;1806494 said:


> I realize that, but it sure is depressing seeing that. at least I got to work in a t shirt for a bit today


So true. Good day though.....I actually got some stuff done!


----------



## SSS Inc.

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1806475 said:


> Little mud slide contained in the ditch on 694 just west of 61


I saw that mudslide yesterday. Reminded me of California. A little tree was barely hanging on.

-Quality, Nice looking machine.

Oh and Lets GO WILD!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1806444 said:


> Nothing like going to meet with a new customer for a bid to find out she needs mowing because her husband died in Iraq.


Yikes...



NICHOLS LANDSCA;1806450 said:


> So who do you think they found in the RV? I'm guessing Mandy Matula


They found her last Fall... late October... I think all three of the one's from around the same time were found...



qualitycut;1806458 said:


>


Nice machine!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

In other news, looks like I need to upgrade my DirecTV package in order to get NBC Sports Network! :angry:


----------



## qualitycut

Thanks guys, only thing I'm a little disappointed about is with those tracks it makes it a little wider so had to go to the 72 inch bucket vs the 68. Not the end of the world but I wanted it as narrow as I could. I did get to put 2 hrs on it today though.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1806500 said:


> In other news, looks like I need to upgrade my DirecTV package in order to get NBC Sports Network! :angry:


I got it and a nice bonfire going.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

8 pm is probably a little late to start upgrading the enclosed trailer to LED lighting.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Comcast sucks!! Off to the bar I guess


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh, and it's a pain in the butt working and needing to go purchase stuff through the day with a check card but just the paper they give you when you've lost your ID.

"Sorry Sir, store policy, you need a picture ID to buy your wire stripper, 1 drill bit and 2 trailer lights."


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1806505 said:


> Oh, and it's a pain in the butt working and needing to go purchase stuff through the day with a check card but just the paper they give you when you've lost your ID.
> 
> "Sorry Sir, store policy, you need a picture ID to buy your wire stripper, 1 drill bit and 2 trailer lights."


No body ever checks my ID


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1806502 said:


> I got it and a nice bonfire going.


Yeah I just upgraded it online... only $7 more a month...

Also... got a few sprinkles in MG around 8:30-9... but that was it... finished off an irrigation project in Chaska today and it was pretty nice...

Going to ATTEMPT a couple cleanups/dethatching tomorrow in Brooklyn Park (sand)...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1806507 said:


> Yeah I just upgraded it online... only $7 more a month...
> 
> Also... got a few sprinkles in MG around 8:30-9... but that was it... finished off an irrigation project in Chaska today and it was pretty nice...
> 
> Going to ATTEMPT a couple cleanups/dethatching tomorrow in Brooklyn Park (sand)...


I was going to call you crazy when I saw dethatching until I read sand. I did some small landscaping projects and cut back today. Water squishing from under feet. Pulled some edging out from around a tree and had water running out of it


----------



## SSS Inc.

When is this game gonna start? Do we have to wait for the other game to end????????


----------



## TKLAWN

Bryzgalov looks on his game.
Bonus,no Lapanta!


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1806509 said:


> When is this game gonna start? Do we have to wait for the other game to end????????


it is on NHL network.


----------



## Polarismalibu

TKLAWN;1806510 said:


> Bryzgalov looks on his game.
> Bonus,no Lapanta!


It almost feels weird without him announcing


----------



## Polarismalibu

Cafe!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

The extra two minutes for bleeding is almost as dumb as the flipping it over the glass. I'm starting to hate the nhl.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1806501 said:


> Thanks guys, only thing I'm a little disappointed about is with those tracks it makes it a little wider so had to go to the 72 inch bucket vs the 68. Not the end of the world but I wanted it as narrow as I could. I did get to put 2 hrs on it today though.


You'll never notice the width, all that means to me is more floatation. You'll find you might like the bucket to be a few inches wider than the machine. Makes it easier for running along curbs or foundations. I have a NEW 2006 66" bucket that I've used once, had the same thought as you to keep it small. I use a 72" on the 247 all the time.


----------



## TKLAWN

How sweet would it be to still have Leddy?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1806506 said:


> No body ever checks my ID


Never check mine either, until now when I only have the paper.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm surprised no one is talking about the spike on Monday for snow on the Meteogram??


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1806508 said:


> I was going to call you crazy when I saw dethatching until I read sand. I did some small landscaping projects and cut back today. Water squishing from under feet. Pulled some edging out from around a tree and had water running out of it


MAYBE Monday for dethatching anything on non-sand high ground...



TKLAWN;1806510 said:


> Bryzgalov looks on his game.
> Bonus,no Lapanta!


Bonus for sure!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1806519 said:


> I'm surprised no one is talking about the spike on Monday for snow on the Meteogram??


My Meteogram is shut down for the season... Winter is over!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1806515 said:


> The extra two minutes for bleeding is almost as dumb as the flipping it over the glass. I'm starting to hate the nhl.


Yea that's the thing, if they could use thier judgement it would be a whole new can of worms. Usually if they bleed it means it was a hard hit but then you get the ones where he's just a wuss and bleeds easy


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

I'm sure you guys are sitting on the edge of your seat in anticipation, I ordered the Dan Wesson Valor


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1806516 said:


> You'll never notice the width, all that means to me is more floatation. You'll find you might like the bucket to be a few inches wider than the machine. Makes it easier for running along curbs or foundations. I have a NEW 2006 66" bucket that I've used once, had the same thought as you to keep it small. I use a 72" on the 247 all the time.


Yea its mainly because of my Minneapolis lots but I think it will be fine


----------



## qualitycut

I do however think I need to buy a skid trailer, my dump holds it but with forks or anything the doors won't shut because if I back up to far its to much tounge weight. Has anyone drove the skid on a dump forward? I thought it might be to tippy


----------



## Greenery

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1806525 said:


> I'm sure you guys are sitting on the edge of your seat in anticipation, I ordered the Dan Wesson Valor


Looks like a nice piece. Black?


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1806527 said:


> I do however think I need to buy a skid trailer, my dump holds it but with forks or anything the doors won't shut because if I back up to far its to much tounge weight. Has anyone drove the skid on a dump forward? I thought it might be to tippy


Could get fork holder for the side of the trailer. I have put them in forward before its not that bad


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1806527 said:


> I do however think I need to buy a skid trailer, my dump holds it but with forks or anything the doors won't shut because if I back up to far its to much tounge weight. Has anyone drove the skid on a dump forward? I thought it might be to tippy


Track machine yes, a wheeled wont do it


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1806527 said:


> I do however think I need to buy a skid trailer, my dump holds it but with forks or anything the doors won't shut because if I back up to far its to much tounge weight. Has anyone drove the skid on a dump forward? I thought it might be to tippy


I used to haul mine forward on my 14' dump all the time. I would always take the forks off and flip them backwards otherwise it wouldn't fit. Fit fine with the bucket though.


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1806527 said:


> I do however think I need to buy a skid trailer, my dump holds it but with forks or anything the doors won't shut because if I back up to far its to much tounge weight. Has anyone drove the skid on a dump forward? I thought it might be to tippy


You should be fine on level ground.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1806529 said:


> Could get fork holder for the side of the trailer. I have put them in forward before its not that bad


Yea Idk how it would work in it I was looking at it today.


----------



## OC&D

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1806530 said:


> Track machine yes, a wheeled wont do it


My old 665 would. I had to have an attachment on to do it though.


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1806533 said:


> Yea Idk how it would work in it I was looking at it today.


Bolt/weld on some pockets.


----------



## qualitycut

I'm still getting used to backing up it with out being able to see the ramps


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1806527 said:


> I do however think I need to buy a skid trailer, my dump holds it but with forks or anything the doors won't shut because if I back up to far its to much tounge weight. Has anyone drove the skid on a dump forward? I thought it might be to tippy


I hate going up ramps forward. Lots of guys do it but I have almost put a bobcat on its backside at least a couple times. I just don't like that sensation when going up.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Greenery;1806528 said:


> Looks like a nice piece. Black?


Nope, the black one is $300 more. They are both SS just the black one is coated. I know someone that will do a Hard Hat treatment to it if I want for a case of beer as long as he's doing another one at the same time. Thinking a set of rosewood grips might set it off nicely.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1806537 said:


> I hate going up ramps forward. Lots of guys do it but I have almost put a bobcat on its backside at least a couple times. I just don't like that sensation when going up.


Thats all it is though is a sensation. Once you get it in your mind it wont tip you don't think about it anymore. Only time i have had one tip on me was with a brush cat attachment and i was backing it on with the deck to high up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1806537 said:


> I hate going up ramps forward. Lots of guys do it but I have almost put a bobcat on its backside at least a couple times. I just don't like that sensation when going up.


This. I think it's one of the reasons I didn't care for my skid over the winter.

Just something I never got comfortable with.

Even tracks when you're driving up forwards and waiting for the pivot point to hit.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1806537 said:


> I hate going up ramps forward. Lots of guys do it but I have almost put a bobcat on its backside at least a couple times. I just don't like that sensation when going up.


you mean like this.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SSS Inc.;1806537 said:


> I hate going up ramps forward. Lots of guys do it but I have almost put a bobcat on its backside at least a couple times. I just don't like that sensation when going up.


Wuss, sometimes a wheeled machine will ride a wheelie up the deck over ramps


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Green Grass;1806541 said:


> you mean like this.


Idiots, no attachment on it. Buddy had one of his guys do that last fall, took off the bucket on the trailer and backed off and it ended up on the back door in the lot


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1806536 said:


> I'm still getting used to backing up it with out being able to see the ramps


You might not like backing OFF not being able to see the ramps more


----------



## Green Grass

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1806543 said:


> Idiots, no attachment on it. Buddy had one of his guys do that last fall, took off the bucket on the trailer and backed off and it ended up on the back door in the lot


he was told to put the forks and the bucket on the trailer. The bucket was sitting on the forks. he dumped the bucket off the forks then went and put the forks on the trailer and tried to back off.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1806541 said:


> you mean like this.


I've done that, not on a trailer though. Going up is fine, its backing down I don't like. I'm no rookie, I probably have 10,000 hours in these machines so I've done just about everything. My favorite was going forward with the bucket up in the air.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1806546 said:


> I've done that, not on a trailer though. Going up is fine, its backing down I don't like. I'm no rookie, I probably have 10,000 hours in these machines so I've done just about everything. My favorite was going forward with the bucket up in the air.


it's ok we know all you do is sit behind a desk.

and the guy in the picture was stuck between the ramps


----------



## OC&D

The officiating is already 100% better in this game.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1806547 said:


> it's ok we know all you do is sit behind a desk.
> 
> and the guy in the picture was stuck between the ramps


Only from 6-10p.m.


----------



## Deershack

I just bought Bano's skid. Looking for a blower for it. 12.5 GPM range. Keep an eye out for one for me if you guys would. Will probably have a 18' trailer, bucket and Western skid plow for sale in the future.


----------



## OC&D

I guess I spoke too soon.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1806551 said:


> I guess I spoke too soon.


How do you miss that when you're standing on the line????


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1806549 said:


> Only from 6a.m.-10p.m.


fixed it for you.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Where's the high stick. Why don't they show it?


----------



## qualitycut

Deershack;1806550 said:


> I just bought Bano's skid. Looking for a blower for it. 12.5 GPM range. Keep an eye out for one for me if you guys would. Will probably have a 18' trailer, bucket and Western skid plow for sale in the future.


May be interested in the trailer.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1806553 said:


> fixed it for you.


Thanks. If its raining that's true. Trust me I get my hands dirty almost everyday.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1806552 said:


> How do you miss that when you're standing on the line????


When you have it out for the Wild, apparently.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1806556 said:


> Thanks. If its raining that's true. Trust me I get my hand dirty almost everyday.


I'll bet you do!


----------



## Polarismalibu

This ones over now


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1806557 said:


> When you have it out for the Wild, apparently.


I'm still waiting to see the high stick........


----------



## OC&D

Mother cafe!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1806559 said:


> This ones over now


No no no!....


----------



## Deershack

qualitycut;1806555 said:


> May be interested in the trailer.


Will keep you in mind. Will probably also sell my Case 1845c. Trailer has 3500 duel axels but unfortunatly no brakes. Checking to see what it would cost to have them installed.


----------



## qualitycut

Deershack;1806563 said:


> Will keep you in mind. Will probably also sell my Case 1845c. Trailer has 3500 duel axels but unfortunatly no brakes. Checking to see what it would cost to have them installed.


Nm on the trailer would be enough gvw


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1806556 said:


> Thanks. If its raining that's true. Trust me I get my hands dirty almost everyday.


fall down a lot??


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1806559 said:


> This ones over now


Go to bed....


----------



## OC&D

Deershack;1806563 said:


> Will keep you in mind. Will probably also sell my Case 1845c. Trailer has 3500 duel axels but unfortunatly no brakes. Checking to see what it would cost to have them installed.


I may have some interest in the skid depending on price.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1806565 said:


> fall down a lot??


Gets ink smudged on his hand


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1806560 said:


> I'm still waiting to see the high stick........


Yep, never did show it.


----------



## Deershack

Anyone know if you can permently license a skid trailer.


----------



## OC&D

No interference on Stoner? Wtf?


----------



## OC&D

Deershack;1806570 said:


> Anyone know if you can permently license a skid trailer.


Only trailers 3k GVW or less.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Stoner is really hitting them good


----------



## Deershack

qualitycut;1806564 said:


> Nm on the trailer would be enough gvw


Can't translate that


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1806566 said:


> Go to bed....


I will be soon! It was a long day


----------



## Polarismalibu

Deershack;1806574 said:


> Can't translate that


His skid is to heavy for that trailer


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Green Grass;1806545 said:


> he was told to put the forks and the bucket on the trailer. The bucket was sitting on the forks. he dumped the bucket off the forks then went and put the forks on the trailer and tried to back off.


That's where he showed his experience, run up, unhook, spin around and drive down forward. It was a deck over and a smaller machine, a large frame machine is tight when you are 45* to the trailer deck


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1806568 said:


> Gets ink smudged on his hand


Busted.

I know you guys are kidding but gee wiz am I'm getting a reputation as a paper pusher??????

A guy can do it all you know.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Deershack;1806570 said:


> Anyone know if you can permently license a skid trailer.


Nope, only utility type trailers
Edit. Oc&d answered

Do t forget your yearly DOT inspection


----------



## Green Grass

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1806577 said:


> That's where he showed his experience, run up, unhook, spin around and drive down forward. It was a deck over and a smaller machine, a large frame machine is tight when you are 45* to the trailer deck


he was young and dumb. All he had to do was drive it up with the bucket on the forks.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1806580 said:


> he was young and dumb. All he had to do was drive it up with the bucket on the forks.


Or just back up.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Green Grass;1806580 said:


> he was young and dumb. All he had to do was drive it up with the bucket on the forks.


Well we all learn, I bet he won't do that again! Funny thing is there were how many guys standing there and nobody said hold on a second. Heck I probably would have just loaded it from the side and spun the bucket.


----------



## qualitycut

Deershack;1806574 said:


> Can't translate that


Sorry, nm means nevermind and I meant would not be


----------



## Green Grass

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1806582 said:


> Well we all learn, I bet he won't do that again!


The best was we where sitting in the office bull****ting and then the owners phone rings and it is him saying he is stuck in the shop. We walked out and found that.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Green Grass;1806584 said:


> The best was we where sitting in the office bull****ting and then the owners phone rings and it is him saying he is stuck in the shop. We walked out and found that.


Hey guys, what do I do now??


----------



## Green Grass

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1806585 said:


> Hey guys, what do I do now??


it was more I think I screwed up and I am stuck and can't get out.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1806586 said:


> it was more I think I screwed up and I am stuck and can't get out.


Seems like it would be pretty easy to get it to go back down on it's own


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1806587 said:


> Seems like it would be pretty easy to get it to go back down on it's own


Looks like the back is stuck between the ramps


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1806587 said:


> Seems like it would be pretty easy to get it to go back down on it's own


it was stuck between the ramps we had to use another skid to get it free.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1806590 said:


> it was stuck between the ramps we had to use another skid to get it free.


Couldn't just drop the arms down fast and back up T the same time to tip it down?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Thats a goal!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Goal!!!!!!!


----------



## OC&D

They better call that a goal!


----------



## SSS Inc.

We need Parise to work some magic here. He can't have a two game drought


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1806591 said:


> Couldn't just drop the arms down fast and back up T the same time to tip it down?


with no attachment it would not tip down and we had to actually use a skid to get it unwedge from the ramps.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goal!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Nice goal!!!!!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hell yeah tie game!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Good hustle Huala!


----------



## qualitycut

I thought he waited to late but he threaded that pass.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1806602 said:


> I thought he waited to late but he threaded that pass.


Like a surgeon!


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1806591 said:


> Couldn't just drop the arms down fast and back up T the same time to tip it down?


with no attachment it would not tip down and we had to actually use a skid to get it unwedge from the ramps.

GOAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Goallllll!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Cafe!!!!!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

What the heck that was short lived


----------



## BossPlow614

Damn it. What a bunch of cafes


----------



## Polarismalibu

4-3 ot win!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1806609 said:


> 4-3 ot win!


I thought you said it was over. 4-3 was what I have been thinking all day. Parise will be involved in some capacity in the next goal................


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1806610 said:


> I thought you said it was over. 4-3 was what I have been thinking all day. Parise will be involved in some capacity in the next goal................


Maybe I was saying that period was over for us lol. Parise needs to step it up he is well over due


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1806610 said:


> I thought you said it was over. 4-3 was what I have been thinking all day. Parise will be involved in some capacity in the next goal................


When you were sitting on facebook at the office?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wild is looking tired.


----------



## Polarismalibu

They have way to many missed shots


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1806613 said:


> When you were sitting on facebook at the office?


My office was a street sweeper today. But yes I was on facebook and plowsite.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Every game in the payoff it seems like we are either in the neutral zone or the other teams end. How are we not up by three or four goals?



Edit: Well that sucks. Pull the goalie.


----------



## qualitycut

Chicago just gets good chances, the rarely get a lucky goal


----------



## Green Grass

we are dunbar


----------



## BossPlow614

Well it's over now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well, going to bed. Gonna get up at 6 and finish these lights, see if I can salvage a day tomorrow.


----------



## Polarismalibu

It's only one game no big deal


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ok. Well I'm not pissed. I think we played good and am positive we will adjust and win game two.


----------



## cbservicesllc

I'm going to bed...


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1806623 said:


> Ok. Well I'm not pissed. I think we played good and am positive we will adjust and win game two.


Hopefully, are top guys are not scoring. Theirs are


----------



## dieselss

Good game eh.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1806625 said:


> Hopefully, are top guys are not scoring. Theirs are


I second that


----------



## cbservicesllc

dieselss;1806626 said:


> Good game eh.


Guess we have Lwnmwrman to thank!


----------



## dieselss

SSS Inc.;1806617 said:


> Every game in the payoff it seems like we are either in the neutral zone or the other teams end. How are we not up by three or four goals?
> 
> Edit: Well that sucks. Pull the goalie.


They did and look what happened


----------



## qualitycut

dieselss;1806629 said:


> They did and look what happened


You guys dont even have a nhl team


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1806628 said:


> Guess we have Lwnmwrman to thank!


Ha!


----------



## SSS Inc.

dieselss;1806629 said:


> They did and look what happened


It doesn't always work. Its not like there was five minutes left, I think it was about 2:30 so you have to go for it. I'm not worried as last year we barely had a goal. We can hang with these guys. We will be back on track Sunday and hopefully steal one from them.


----------



## dieselss

qualitycut;1806630 said:


> You guys dont even have a nhl team


Technically yes but no. I'll adopt Chicago


----------



## BossPlow614

dieselss;1806633 said:


> Technically yes but no. I'll adopt Chicago


If our team doesn't beat them in hockey at least we've blown them out of the water at plowsite.


----------



## dieselss

Maybe.....
Till Sunday yall


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Perfect. Neighbor kid spent the night. 

I went to bed about 11:30, told them to get to bed by 12:30. 

They wake me up at 1:30, now I'm wide awake, thinking about all the stuff that needs to get done, scheduling, whether or not my thoughts on how things will work this summer will work or not, f me.

I'll be up until the sun comes up, then crash at sunrise. Perfect.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Still up, checking the weather. 

Positive?? At least the sun will be up in about 30 minutes.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

At least it looks like low 60's for temps all week. Better than shooting straight to 75-80.

Maybe we really can get all of the cleanups done before we have to mow full bore???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got my 2 pallets of 13-0-0 in the truck, get these lights fixed, load up the Z-spray Max, riders, picked up an Accelerator yesterday for the Grandstands....

per PA.... LET'S PLAY!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just checked the Haz Weather Outlook....

THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR PORTIONS OF CENTRAL AND
SOUTHERN MINNESOTA... AND WEST CENTRAL WISCONSIN.

.DAY ONE...TODAY AND TONIGHT.

NO HAZARDOUS WEATHER IS EXPECTED AT THIS TIME.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...SUNDAY THROUGH FRIDAY.

HEAVY RAINFALL AND THUNDERSTORMS ARE POSSIBLE BY THE MIDDLE OF
NEXT WEEK.

DUE TO THE RECENT HEAVY RAINFALL...SOME LOCATIONS ALONG MAINSTEM
RIVERS WILL SEE GRADUAL RISES...BUT REMAIN BELOW FLOOD STAGE.
THE EXCEPTION IS THE CHIPPEWA RIVER AT DURAND WISCONSIN WHERE A
FLOOD WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT...BUT THE RIVER IS VERY CLOSE TO
CRESTING AT THIS TIME AND WILL BEGIN TO FALL IN THE COMING DAYS.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

About the only thing left is to catch Canada in "Views" of the thread.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Good game guys. See you again for a early one Sunday! Go HAWKS!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

45, clear, calm.


----------



## ryde307

MNPLOWCO;1806480 said:


> Hey Ryde. Do you do any drainage for landscaping (low areas, flows/ drain tile etc)? West end lake Mtka home / Smithtown and 7
> in need. I told them I would look for some contractors that were.."reasonable"
> ( I know....loaded word) Thanks.


We used to do a bunch but have got out of it. I can connect you with some others around here that do though.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1806647 said:


> 45, clear, calm.


Better get to work!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So much for that 4 hours of a perfect morning.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1806655 said:


> So much for that 4 hours of a perfect morning.


What broke??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1806656 said:


> What broke??


Nothing. Kids woke me up at 1:30. Once I'm awake, my brain starts working and I can't go back to sleep.

Of course I crash at 5:30 and don't wake up until 9:30. Plus now I feel like cafe.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1806657 said:


> Nothing. Kids woke me up at 1:30. Once I'm awake, my brain starts working and I can't go back to sleep.
> 
> Of course I crash at 5:30 and don't wake up until 9:30. Plus now I feel like cafe.


Yea I do that too, I think about whats going to go wrong the next day and all that crap.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1806653 said:
 

> Better get to work!


Nope, its Saturday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1806658 said:


> Yea I do that too, I think about whats going to go wrong the next day and all that crap.


Mine is either scheduling or invoicing.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1806659 said:


> Nope, its Saturday.


Lol same here I did some paper work and emailed people saying we would be out Monday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dandelions are sprouting.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1806664 said:


> Lol same here I did some paper work and emailed people saying we would be out Monday.


That's my plan as well.

I'm contemplating doing some commercial apps tomorrow


----------



## SnowGuy73

I see tomorrow and Monday are down to a slight chance of rain now.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1806667 said:


> That's my plan as well.
> 
> I'm contemplating doing some commercial apps tomorrow


Tomorrow is for drinking!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

I'm just glad Pomps tire is open til noon on Saturdays. Cafe n' nails!


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1806670 said:


> I'm just glad Pomps tire is open til noon on Saturdays. Cafe n' nails!


they do 24 hour service for a large fee


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1806671 said:


> they do 24 hour service for a large fee


Oh I know all too well. Luckily I was close to one and got Here before they closed. One of our Elgin sweepers had a little gangsta lean to it.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1806672 said:


> Oh I know all too well. Luckily I was close to one and got Here before they closed. One of our Elgin sweepers had a little gangsta lean to it.


you fit right in in your hood!


----------



## qualitycut

Sure got windy here


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

It was Kevin Casserly in the RV.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1806674 said:


> Sure got windy here


Ya it did.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1806676 said:


> It was Kevin Casserly in the RV.


And he is???????


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1806678 said:


> And he is???????


a gangster looking kid from Anoka


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1806679 said:


> a gangster looking kid from Anoka


Like everyone responding to my craigslist add


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1806680 said:


> Like everyone responding to my craigslist add


did you get any burrito makers?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1806680 said:


> Like everyone responding to my craigslist add


Honestly, my two best shovelers are from CL and most guys would have quickly passed on them.

I get nervous when customers approach them. I just tell them to tell the people to call me. They don't really have customer service skills. They are polite, but I don't want them speaking for me.

With that said, they are by far the best shovelers I've had and hardly ever complain.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Enclosed trailer now has 100% LED lighting. Looks spiffy!!!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1806687 said:


> Honestly, my two best shovelers are from CL and most guys would have quickly passed on them.
> 
> I get nervous when customers approach them. I just tell them to tell the people to call me. They don't really have customer service skills. They are polite, but I don't want them speaking for me.
> 
> With that said, they are by far the best shovelers I've had and hardly ever complain.


The people responding so far have a few to many tats for my liking, on there necks and everywhere.


----------



## qualitycut

Was out doing bids and have only seen one company out doing clean up


----------



## albhb3

silly kid didn't his mama tell him not to play in the rv. I mean how else would he get in there. on a side note the neighbor is getting his irrigation system installed today


----------



## cbservicesllc

Out doing a couple cleanups today...nice day for the most part... anyone here refer me to a commercial in Rogers?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Trailer is all done. Taking the Ferris and new Grandstand out to my schools to do some adjustments if needed. Official start to summer 2014.


Edit.... False start.... Nevermind.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well, made 1 pass around 2 different ball fields and am going back home.

I have 2-3" of standing water yet just about everywhere. Even on the areas where there is some slope at the schools, I rut without a bagger on.

Might be second guessing starting Monday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Didn't stay clean long.

Tough when my mower is muddier than quality's skid.


----------



## qualitycut

I decided to tear the sidewalk out at my house today. Went along the whole front of the house past the steps. Hopefully I get around to doing pavers sooner than later.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1806707 said:


> Didn't stay clean long.
> 
> Tough when my mower is muddier than quality's skid.


I'm afraid that's how my sod fields are and I need sod!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1806709 said:


> I'm afraid that's how my sod fields are and I need sod!!!!


I'm sure they will be on the north side where we got all the snow.

Your south side would dry out sooner I would think.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1806710 said:


> I'm sure they will be on the north side where we got all the snow.
> 
> Your south side would dry out sooner I would think.


Yea its still kinda wet here and their fields are real low, Monday they were under water I guess


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1806708 said:


> I decided to tear the sidewalk out at my house today. Went along the whole front of the house past the steps. Hopefully I get around to doing pavers sooner than later.


Why did you stop there......I would put in a paver driveway too! Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1806706 said:


> Well, made 1 pass around 2 different ball fields and am going back home.
> 
> I have 2-3" of standing water yet just about everywhere. Even on the areas where there is some slope at the schools, I rut without a bagger on.
> 
> Might be second guessing starting Monday.


About what my permagreen looks like.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I will head out tomorrow to local stuff on sandy soil and see if we can work those properties.

I suppose we would head towards the cities on Monday and work our way north. That would probably be the best bet I suppose.

Get down to the stuff that didn't really have any snow this last storm.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS....

Right up your alley...

http://www.kfan.com/onair/2014-sludgeathon-51243/the-2014-sludgeathon-12280119/

Actually we should all buy a seat!

Crap..link doesn't go to the item. A seat on a travelling tap with the Power Trip morning show. There's like 8 available.


----------



## qualitycut

I shouldn't have started this project, Idk when I will finish now


----------



## qualitycut

O a positive note a kid seen me working and stopped to see if we are hiring


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Heads up hwy10 NB just past Foley someone lost a trailer load of furniture. Looked like it caused a fender bender. Highway patrol was just getting there. I got off on foley so I couldn't see much


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1806691 said:


> Was out doing bids and have only seen one company out doing clean up


I saw several guys out today all working the same properties we were.



LwnmwrMan22;1806721 said:


> SSS....
> 
> Right up your alley...
> 
> http://www.kfan.com/onair/2014-sludgeathon-51243/the-2014-sludgeathon-12280119/
> 
> Actually we should all buy a seat!
> 
> Crap..link doesn't go to the item. A seat on a travelling tap with the Power Trip morning show. There's like 8 available.


Is that the Pedal pub draft thing? I've been listening all day to kfan and heard that one this morning. I always liked telethons ever since I was a kid. I think the Jerry L. telethon got me hooked. I'm not sure why.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1806680 said:


> Like everyone responding to my craigslist add


You're not alone. I've been trying to hire three guys for over a month. Everyone is a flake. Watch out for that burrito guy.  My dad called one guy tonight and all his responses were unintelligible. I wonder why you're unemployed. Got a good guy coming in Monday but he lives an hour away in Wisconsin.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1806678 said:


> And he is???????


He was the "recovering" meth addict that was last seen walking barefoot down the road in November.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1806736 said:


> He was the "recovering" meth addict that was last seen walking barefoot down the road in November.


See??? Non-nefarious. Probably relapsed, crawled in there thinking it would be warm, then passed out, froze/couldn't figure how to get out.

You would a thought though when the guys come to get the RV someone would have checked the storage compartments.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I knew I was hungry, but didn't think I was whole large double sausage pizza to myself hungry.


----------



## SSS Inc.

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1806736 said:


> He was the "recovering" meth addict that was last seen walking barefoot down the road in November.


How would you like to be on that Bachelor party? I heard about it on Kfan today. Sounds like a fun time. 

For those that didn't hear the story, some guys rented this Rv to take to the Kentucky derby for a bachelor party and they smelled the dead body.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SSS Inc.;1806739 said:


> How would you like to be on that Bachelor party? I heard about it on Kfan today. Sounds like a fun time.
> 
> For those that didn't hear the story, some guys rented this Rv to take to the Kentucky derby for a bachelor party and they smelled the dead body.


Bad news for everyone involved


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1806735 said:


> You're not alone. I've been trying to hire three guys for over a month. Everyone is a flake. Watch out for that burrito guy.  My dad called one guy tonight and all his responses were unintelligible. I wonder why you're unemployed. Got a good guy coming in Monday but he lives an hour away in Wisconsin.


Yea unfortunately for most people they dont hide thier facebook pages well enough and I look before I respond.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1806746 said:


> Yea unfortunately for most people they dont hide thier facebook pages well enough and I look before I respond.


Another good reason not to have it


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1806746 said:


> Yea unfortunately for most people they dont hide thier facebook pages well enough and I look before I respond.


I ask for email address and phone number and it gets interesting once I start digging.


----------



## BossPlow614

Supercross finals!


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1806749 said:


> Supercross finals!


Correspondents dinner on C-Span!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1806750 said:


> Correspondents dinner on C-Span!


Wooooohooooo


----------



## qualitycut

Man that 2 o'clock wild game is screwing up my plan to work on the patio tomorrow.


----------



## qualitycut

Why do they always score with less than 10 seconds I called it with a minute left.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1806751 said:


> Wooooohooooo


I've watched it for years. Sometimes its funny.



qualitycut;1806752 said:


> Man that 2 o'clock wild game is screwing up my plan to work on the patio tomorrow.


Me too. 5 year old has hockey practice at 1:45:realmad::realmad::realmad: And his coach, Joe Deidzic former NHL guy, is gone this week. I bet he's in Chicago.


----------



## Greenery

BossPlow614;1806749 said:


> Supercross finals!


Tuned in.

At least fs1 is good for something.


----------



## qualitycut

So looks like decent weather Monday and Tuesday at least. I was getting hounded on getting sod in and talked to the other owner and they don't even have the sidewalks or driveway in and they need to still fill in along the sides of the house the back filled last fall and settled over the winter.


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1806754 said:


> I've watched it for years. Sometimes its funny.
> 
> Me too. 5 year old has hockey practice at 1:45:realmad::realmad::realmad: And his coach, Joe Deidzic former NHL guy, is gone this week. I bet he's in Chicago.


I went to a Joe Deidzic camp when I was a peewee. One of the best camps I ever did.


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;1806759 said:


> I went to a Joe Deidzic camp when I was a peewee. One of the best camps I ever did.


He's a good guy. He coaches the Minneapolis High School team now. He grew up in Mpls and played against one of my brothers. I guess he had an eye injury that ended his career.


----------



## BossPlow614

Greenery;1806756 said:


> Tuned in.
> 
> At least fs1 is good for something.


Damn right.

I'm pumped for Jason Anderson winning the 250 West championship, been a fan of his since he was on 85s.

Now time for the hometown boys in both 250 East & 450s to do work. Jeremy & Alex Martin amd Zack Williams in the 250s and Dungey of course in the 450s.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Tomorrow is going to be a long day with a 2yo. Still awake waiting to take the wife and girl friends to the airport. Their flight leaves at 5 we're leaving in 45 min. Should have taken a nap but they are 5-6 bottles of wine in so they aren't exactly quiet


----------



## SnowGuy73

37° clear calm.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Down to a 30% for Wednesday now.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SnowGuy73;1806770 said:


> Down to a 30% for Wednesday now.


Well if it's like they are with snow it will get down to them not even mentioning it until the day of and then we'll get hammered


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1806780 said:


> Well if it's like they are with snow it will get down to them not even mentioning it until the day of and then we'll get hammered


Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## qualitycut

Kstp
MONDAY
Hi: 61 / Lo: 45
20% PM
TUESDAY
Hi: 64 / Lo: 50
30%
WEDNESDAY
Hi: 66 / Lo: 57
70%
THURSDAY
Hi: 73 / Lo: 50
70%


----------



## MNPLOWCO

weather...beautiful. To ALL: Trouble shoot me please. 28 kawi exmark.

One cylinder dropped yesterday while using. Then other cylinder dropped out.
Tried to start and just one cylinder was going "pop, pop, pop, pop" but no start.
Got new plugs in. Same loud Pop, pop, pop. (not backfire). Black exhaust on the pop. Purchased and installed two new coils. Still "pop...pop...pop." No start.
Fuel is turned on (shut of is ok and in the on position). Tried starting with starter fluid spray in carb while starting. Same "pop, pop, pop." no start.
What next. I think fuel pump but it should start somewhat on Starter fluid.
Battery good, fuel new. ????????? Help


----------



## qualitycut

MNPLOWCO;1806793 said:


> weather...beautiful. To ALL: Trouble shoot me please. 28 kawi exmark.
> 
> One cylinder dropped yesterday while using. Then other cylinder dropped out.
> Tried to start and just one cylinder was going "pop, pop, pop, pop" but no start.
> Got new plugs in. Same loud Pop, pop, pop. (not backfire). Black exhaust on the pop. Purchased and installed two new coils. Still "pop...pop...pop." No start.
> Fuel is turned on (shut of is ok and in the on position). Tried starting with starter fluid spray in carb while starting. Same "pop, pop, pop." no start.
> What next. I think fuel pump but it should start somewhat on Starter fluid.
> Battery good, fuel new. ????????? Help


Sounds kinda like an issue I had with mine but the started fluid got it going. It started off by quiting around halfway through the day to not starting, I put a new fuel filter in and works fine. Its weird it won't start with fluid though


----------



## MNPLOWCO

qualitycut;1806796 said:


> Sounds kinda like an issue I had with mine but the started fluid got it going. It started off by quiting around halfway through the day to not starting, I put a new fuel filter in and works fine. Its weird it won't start with fluid though


Yep, I'm perplexed. It has spark or it wouldn't pop like that.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

We're having fun now, sitting in the ER trying to keep a 2yo occupied. 80yo neighbor needed a ride, he got attacked by a squirrel and ended up falling down his deck steps. Probably broken or cracked ribs. They are going over him with a fine tooth comb to make sure it didn't break skin anywhere.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO;1806793 said:


> weather...beautiful. To ALL: Trouble shoot me please. 28 kawi exmark.
> 
> One cylinder dropped yesterday while using. Then other cylinder dropped out.
> Tried to start and just one cylinder was going "pop, pop, pop, pop" but no start.
> Got new plugs in. Same loud Pop, pop, pop. (not backfire). Black exhaust on the pop. Purchased and installed two new coils. Still "pop...pop...pop." No start.
> Fuel is turned on (shut of is ok and in the on position). Tried starting with starter fluid spray in carb while starting. Same "pop, pop, pop." no start.
> What next. I think fuel pump but it should start somewhat on Starter fluid.
> Battery good, fuel new. ????????? Help


Did you try starting with the air cleaner off? I would assume that's how you got the starter fluid in?

Never been a fan of starter fluid. I would rather drop a cap fuel of gas in the air cleaner or in the spark plugs. Although it does sound like it's flooded or flooding. Black exhaust, pop pop pop, won't start. Did you try pulling the plugs, turning it over 3-4 seconds and see if it shoots fuel out?

You'd been using it correct?

What's the model of the Kawi?


----------



## Greenery

Compression test!

Stuck valve?


----------



## Greenery

Does anyone have any experience with a Brillion speeder?

I have a large area of thinning turf to seed. Will the Brillion seeder tear up the existing turf ? 

Will it even work for an overseeding type of application.


Typically I would use a slit seeder, but on a 2+ acre job would just take too long.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1806799 said:


> We're having fun now, sitting in the ER trying to keep a 2yo occupied. 80yo neighbor needed a ride, he got attacked by a squirrel and ended up falling down his deck steps. Probably broken or cracked ribs. They are going over him with a fine tooth comb to make sure it didn't break skin anywhere.


Yikes......


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

cbservicesllc;1806806 said:


> Yikes......


No kidding, and who knows if the squirrel was rabid or just having a bad day. Guess it's time to bust out the pellet gun. On a positive note it's nice out and the little one and I are outside looking at arial lifts and stuff at Mercy.


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1806807 said:


> No kidding, and who knows if the squirrel was rabid or just having a bad day. Guess it's time to bust out the pellet gun. On a positive note it's nice out and the little one and I are outside looking at arial lifts and stuff at Mercy.


And hopefully some woman!


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Thanks All: Got the bloody thing started!!!

I did what you don't do. Turned the key and let it "pop, pop, pop, for about
30 seconds with the battery charger on it. I know...not good for the starter but who cares when the darn thing wouldn't start. "Pop, pop, pop, pop, pop, pop,pop, BANG" a BIG PUFF OF BLACK SMOKE AND THEN rooommmmmmmmmm.
Smooth as silk. What a PITA ! Now oil change and new belts. Then off to commercials for some Sunday service work..while they are out of the office.

Still not sure what the problem was. But I "cleaned the carbon out"!


----------



## NorthernProServ

> PWATS WILL BUILD BACK TO AROUND 200% OF NORMAL BY
> THURSDAY...SO WILL BE PLENTY OF MOISTURE FOR THE SYSTEM TO WORK
> WITH. THERE LOOKS TO BE FAIRLY HIGH POTENTIAL FOR A HEALTHY SWATH OF
> 1-3 INCHES OF QPF...WITH LOCALLY HIGHER AMOUNTS WITH THIS SYSTEM
> FALLING OVER MUCH THE SAME AREAS THAT SAW 3-5 INCHES OF RAIN LAST


Hopefully we can get the first three days of the week to be dry. Worked yesterday and got a bunch of apps done and some cleanups. Slowly getting back on track this week I hope, if we don't get another 3" of rain !


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I will be set to go tomorrow. 7 guys, 5 baggers, 6 backpack blowers and all cleaned up through the end of November last year. 

Should be quick to do, plus get apps done. Should be good, would be nice if the grass isn't 6" tall be the end of the week.


----------



## dieselss

C'mon game 2


----------



## qualitycut

Wow Gertens was fun for sight seeing today


----------



## NorthernProServ




----------



## qualitycut

To nice of a day to sit inside and watch hockey but o well, got edging, mulch and plants in the area up to where the patio is at least


----------



## qualitycut

What a save then ****y back check


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1806821 said:


>


Looks like .5 to .75 over a couple days for me... I'll take that over 5-7.5!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1806823 said:


> What a save then ****y back check


They totally quit skating. Nothing the goalie could do.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Help again

Sheesh! After oil and belt changes I went to take the exmark for a spin.
ONLY ONE cylinder was working. Now I am back to a single cylinder. Left side
will not fire. New coil and everything. Sooooo, is there a fuse I am missing.
I have two standard 20 amp fuses (fine). There are also two Relays. Would the relays have any thing to do with starting? I think these two are for PTO and other switching. Not sure why a bad relay would let one side of the cylinder work and not the other side.....if they are involved with engine start anyway....Help again.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO;1806826 said:


> Help again
> 
> Sheesh! After oil and belt changes I went to take the exmark for a spin.
> ONLY ONE cylinder was working. Now I am back to a single cylinder. Left side
> will not fire. New coil and everything. Sooooo, is there a fuse I am missing.
> I have two standard 20 amp fuses (fine). There are also two Relays. Would the relays have any thing to do with starting? I think these two are for PTO and other switching. Not sure why a bad relay would let one side of the cylinder work and not the other side.....if they are involved with engine start anyway....Help again.


Did you eliminate fire by swapping plugs?

What's the model of the kawi?

Carb? Not DFI?


----------



## qualitycut

MNPLOWCO;1806826 said:


> Help again
> 
> Sheesh! After oil and belt changes I went to take the exmark for a spin.
> ONLY ONE cylinder was working. Now I am back to a single cylinder. Left side
> will not fire. New coil and everything. Sooooo, is there a fuse I am missing.
> I have two standard 20 amp fuses (fine). There are also two Relays. Would the relays have any thing to do with starting? I think these two are for PTO and other switching. Not sure why a bad relay would let one side of the cylinder work and not the other side.....if they are involved with engine start anyway....Help again.


Time for a new mower? There could be a computer issue?


----------



## wintergreen82

Got our home lawn all seeded. Figured I won't have any time for the next month. Surprised at how dry everything is. Only 30 clean ups left and the other crew starts mowing tomorrow. Grass is growing like crazy in just the last two days.


----------



## Polarismalibu

MNPLOWCO;1806826 said:


> Help again
> 
> Sheesh! After oil and belt changes I went to take the exmark for a spin.
> ONLY ONE cylinder was working. Now I am back to a single cylinder. Left side
> will not fire. New coil and everything. Sooooo, is there a fuse I am missing.
> I have two standard 20 amp fuses (fine). There are also two Relays. Would the relays have any thing to do with starting? I think these two are for PTO and other switching. Not sure why a bad relay would let one side of the cylinder work and not the other side.....if they are involved with engine start anyway....Help again.


One of mine just started doing that too


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22;1806829 said:


> Did you eliminate fire by swapping plugs?
> 
> What's the model of the kawi?
> 
> Carb? Not DFI?


Brand new set of plugs, but I have not switch them. I will do that next.
Yes, carb.

2008 28.0 kawi 60" exmark laser Z 900 hours

I was going to swap relays but I don't think they are related to engine start.
I will probably have to try and switch both coils (which are also new) to see
if I got a bad coil (new).


----------



## SSS Inc.

MNPLOWCO;1806833 said:


> Brand new set of plugs, but I have not switch them. I will do that next.
> Yes, carb.
> 
> 2008 28.0 kawi 60" exmark laser Z 900 hours
> 
> I was going to swap relays but I don't think they are related to engine start.
> I will probably have to try and switch both coils (which are also new) to see
> if I got a bad coil (new).


I would have guessed coil had you not said you changed them.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

MNPLOWCO;1806833 said:


> Brand new set of plugs, but I have not switch them. I will do that next.
> Yes, carb.
> 
> 2008 28.0 kawi 60" exmark laser Z 900 hours
> 
> I was going to swap relays but I don't think they are related to engine start.
> I will probably have to try and switch both coils (which are also new) to see
> if I got a bad coil (new).


I'm not an engine wiz. Have you checked the compression or have the capabilities to? I think you may have some valve issues or something worse


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bryzgalov!


----------



## qualitycut

Pathetic.......


----------



## albhb3

well I don't know about you guys but this is gonna be a wild are.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1806841 said:


> Pathetic.......


I thought we were gonna steal this one. We keep turning up the pressure in the second and third periods.

I don't think we can blame the goalie on this one, he was pretty solid most of the game.


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;1806843 said:


> well I don't know about you guys but this is gonna be a sweep


No way. Wait until Tuesday. If we get swept at home I'll agree with you.


----------



## dieselss

Good game......


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1806844 said:


> I thought we were gonna steal this one. We keep turning up the pressure in the second and third periods.
> 
> I don't think we can blame the goalie on this one, he was pretty solid most of the game.


The first goal he made an awesome save the one before the empty net was a snipe and parise got beat. He played good their super stars just perform and have an influence on every game


----------



## skorum03

Chicago is just so good. They are the same team from when they won the cup, if not better


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1806847 said:


> The first goal he made an awesome save the one before the empty net was a snipe and parise got beat. He played good their super stars just perform and have an influence on every game


Now we need our stars to do the same.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO;1806833 said:


> Brand new set of plugs, but I have not switch them. I will do that next.
> Yes, carb.
> 
> 2008 28.0 kawi 60" exmark laser Z 900 hours
> 
> I was going to swap relays but I don't think they are related to engine start.
> I will probably have to try and switch both coils (which are also new) to see
> if I got a bad coil (new).


What is the model of the engine itself.

Should say right on top of the air cleaner.


----------



## qualitycut

Now they are saying climate change is causing more snow and rain in the north and north east lol.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22;1806850 said:


> What is the model of the engine itself.
> 
> Should say right on top of the air cleaner.


Sorry, "FH770D KAI 28.0"

New Plugs (2)
New Coils (2)
New Fuses 20 amp (2)

Checked Gap at coils....Okay

Switched two relays. They were old not new, but switch positions..one in the others place and the other in the other place.

Still one side fires up (right side of mower)
Left side of mower ( seated position ) no spark.

Fuel is fine.

Checked wiring visually. Looked good.

There is no reason that the engine would fire one side of the motor and
not the other that would be fusing or relay related. If the engine is allowed
to fire up....both cylinders should fire. Not just one side.

Do you think I purchsed and installed a "bad" new coil. Solid state so not much can go wrong.
I am out of ideas except to change coil with another new one. I got the one side to work so I don't want to "screw it up" and remove the good one and switch them out. Might wait till tomorrow morning and head to Waconia and be there at open and get another coil and install it in their parking lot.
Thoughts?


----------



## qualitycut

MNPLOWCO;1806857 said:


> Sorry, "FH770D KAI 28.0"
> 
> New Plugs (2)
> New Coils (2)
> New Fuses 20 amp (2)
> 
> Checked Gap at coils....Okay
> 
> Switch two relays. They were old not new, but switch positions..one in the others place and the other in the other place.
> 
> Still one side fires up (right side of mower)
> Left side of mower ( seated position ) no spark.
> 
> Fuel is fine.
> 
> Checked wiring visually. Looked good.
> 
> There is no reason that the engine would fire one side of the motor and
> not the other that would be a fusing or relay related. If the engine is allowed
> to fire up....both cylinders should fire. Not just one side.
> 
> Do you think I purchsed and installed a "bad" new coil. Solid state so not much can go wrong.
> I am out of ideas except to change coil with another new one. I got the one side to work so I don't want to "screw it up" and remove the good one and switch them out. Might wait till tomorrow morning and head to Waconia and be there at open and get another coil and install it in their parking lot.
> Thoughts?


I would just go there and see I'd they can get it in to look at, sounds like you have probably already spent what it may have cost to just have them fix it. Might be something stupid and quick.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

jimslawnsnow;1806838 said:


> I'm not an engine wiz. Have you checked the compression or have the capabilities to? I think you may have some valve issues or something worse


It just the "no go" on the spark issue. If it had spark then I'm fixed. New battery, new fuses, new coils, fuel is good and flowing. No spark.
I think one of the brand new coils is bad, but I had replaced a bad one.
The odds of getting a bad coil are rare. All solid state and not much to go
wrong on. I'm tired and confused. But thanks for the input.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

qualitycut;1806858 said:


> I would just go there and see I'd they can get it in to look at, sounds like you have probably already spent what it may have cost to just have them fix it. Might be something stupid and quick.


Yep, I'm heading there early in the morning. I know they are out 3 weeks for
repair. Hopefully I can toss one of the techs some cash and have him spend 10 mins. with me trouble shooting it. I can do the work if I knew what I should do.
Thanks


----------



## qualitycut

MNPLOWCO;1806861 said:


> Yep, I'm heading there early in the morning. I know they are out 3 weeks for
> repair. Hopefully I can toss one of the techs some cash and have him spend 10 mins. with me trouble shooting it. I can do the work if I knew what I should do.
> Thanks


3 weeks!! Wow the longest I have had to wait is a day. They pull commercials in ASAP.


----------



## banonea

MNPLOWCO;1806859 said:


> It just the "no go" on the spark issue. If it had spark then I'm fixed. New battery, new fuses, new coils, fuel is good and flowing. No spark.
> I think one of the brand new coils is bad, but I had replaced a bad one.
> *The odds of getting a bad coil are rare*. All solid state and not much to go
> wrong on. I'm tired and confused. But thanks for the input.


Not as rare as you think, had it happen more than once. return the coil and try a new one.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

qualitycut;1806863 said:


> 3 weeks!! Wow the longest I have had to wait is a day. They pull commercials in ASAP.


Yep two weeks for commercial. That's mostly the problem. All commercial are
awaiting. A big influx at start of season. All commercial. Same thing happened last year. Two week was a "rush" status for commercial.


----------



## qualitycut

MNPLOWCO;1806865 said:


> Yep two weeks for commercial. That's mostly the problem. All commercial are
> awaiting. A big influx at start of season. All commercial. Same thing happened last year. Two week was a "rush" status for commercial.


That's crazy. Hope you get it figured out


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

MNPLOWCO;1806833 said:


> Brand new set of plugs, but I have not switch them. I will do that next.
> Yes, carb.
> 
> 2008 28.0 kawi 60" exmark laser Z 900 hours
> 
> I was going to swap relays but I don't think they are related to engine start.
> I will probably have to try and switch both coils (which are also new) to see
> if I got a bad coil (
> 
> I'd check all the grounds on the machine.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

banonea;1806864 said:


> Not as rare as you think, had it happen more than once. return the coil and try a new one.


Just swap the coils, or put one of the old ones back on. I'm guessing it isn't the coil


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Good game guys. Now to your place. Still lots of hockey to be played.


----------



## qualitycut

Just give it to Bano


----------



## SSS Inc.

Wouldn't the easy answer about a faulty coil be to swap the ones on the machine. If the other cylinder doesn't fire you would have your answer. 
I have also had plenty of new parts on various machines not work out of the box.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Pushin 2 Please;1806871 said:


> Good game guys. Now to your place. Still lots of hockey to be played.


Oh you know it. Lots of hockey left guise. We need to put the puck in the net and keep the puck out of our net.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

SSS Inc.;1806874 said:


> Wouldn't the easy answer about a faulty coil be to swap the ones on the machine. If the other cylinder doesn't fire you would have your answer.
> I have also had plenty of new parts on various machines not work out of the box.


10-4 Will swap tomorrow at Waconia. They will have the replacement there so
I might as well do it there.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

qualitycut;1806872 said:


> Just give it to Bano


hahaha. At least he gets them going!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

MNPLOWCO;1806876 said:


> 10-4 Will swap tomorrow at Waconia. They will have the replacement there so
> I might as well do it there.


Do it now! I'm curious what will happen.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

SSS Inc.;1806878 said:


> Do it now! I'm curious what will happen.


Wow, you want a play by play. Well, first we remove the four screws on the front housing of the carb. cover. Then remove the two upper bolts that hold the 
fuel pump. Next we remove this and then move that and then scrape your knuckles and then jam your finger by the starter, then cuss and moan and throw your tools in the yard and then


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1806872 said:


> Just give it to Bano


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
I'm good, got more than I need now, but I got a guy that can look at it if you need. he is down here but he is dam good and low priced. did a incredible job on all the dane's I got from MNPLOW.

Not sure if any one is looking but I got a 20" enclosed for sale, here is the craigslist add.....
http://rmn.craigslist.org/for/4454549778.html


----------



## SnowGuy73

MNPLOWCO;1806879 said:


> Wow, you want a play by play. Well, first we remove the four screws on the front housing of the carb. cover. Then remove the two upper bolts that hold the
> fuel pump. Next we remove this and then move that and then scrape your knuckles and then jam your finger by the starter, then cuss and moan and throw your tools in the yard and then


Yes, make a video!


----------



## cbservicesllc

MNPLOWCO;1806861 said:


> Yep, I'm heading there early in the morning. I know they are out 3 weeks for
> repair. Hopefully I can toss one of the techs some cash and have him spend 10 mins. with me trouble shooting it. I can do the work if I knew what I should do.
> Thanks


Try A-1 Outdoor Power in Corcoran too... I don't think they're that backed up on maintenance right now...


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Thanks all, for all the tips!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1806883 said:


> Try A-1 Outdoor Power in Corcoran too... I don't think they're that backed up on maintenance right now...


Haha....

Implying something there!?!?!


----------



## qualitycut

http://www.twincities.com/localnews/ci_25695048/inver-grove-heights-black-bear-seen-residential-area

This about 1/4 miles from Gertens in inver grove


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1806886 said:


> Haha....
> 
> Implying something there!?!?!


Oh, ha... no... they're good... just bought my mowers there, heard nothing but great things


----------



## Camden

Pushin 2 Please;1806871 said:


> Good game guys. Now to your place. Still lots of hockey to be played.


The Wild have had their chances but Chicago has beaten them twice fairly and squarely. Honestly, I don't see MN repeating what they did against the Avs. The Blackhawks are a better team.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1806892 said:


> The Wild have had their chances but Chicago has beaten them twice fairly and squarely. Honestly, I don't see MN repeating what they did against the Avs. The Blackhawks are a better team.


I hope they at least make it interesting.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1806888 said:


> http://www.twincities.com/localnews/ci_25695048/inver-grove-heights-black-bear-seen-residential-area
> 
> This about 1/4 miles from Gertens in inver grove


That's crazy


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1806893 said:


> I hope they at least make it interesting.


Same here...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1806874 said:


> Wouldn't the easy answer about a faulty coil be to swap the ones on the machine. If the other cylinder doesn't fire you would have your answer.
> I have also had plenty of new parts on various machines not work out of the box.


I would swap the working coil as well.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPlow.....

My guy is a tiny Exmark dealer in Forest Lake.

Won't be wait time. However, he may not have the parts. He puts commercial to the front. 

If you are dead in the water, you can call Brian at K&B Small Engine in Forest Lake and tell him I sent you to him, that you are a commercial guy.

If he says he doesn't have the part, you have Doug's Power Equipment in Blaine that most likely would.

I know we are completely on the other side of the cities, but if you can be back to work in a day.....????

If you do call Brian, cafe him a bit and say something like "Jeremy said you're a good guy, been thinking about getting a different mower in a month or so, need to find a different shop".


----------



## Green Grass

MNPLOWCO;1806865 said:


> Yep two weeks for commercial. That's mostly the problem. All commercial are
> awaiting. A big influx at start of season. All commercial. Same thing happened last year. Two week was a "rush" status for commercial.


2 weeks??? I guess I won't say how quick my mower went through there.


----------



## BossPlow614

I cannot find anyone for additional help to work, do I dare try Craigslist?


----------



## SnowGuy73

50°, overcast, calm.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Funny its may 5th and still signing both commercial and residential contracts.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1806916 said:


> Funny its may 5th and still signing both commercial and residential contracts.


I have 2 townhomes, one for $1200 and one for $1600 per month that aren't making decisions until May 10 and May 14 respectively.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1806919 said:


> I have 2 townhomes, one for $1200 and one for $1600 per month that aren't making decisions until May 10 and May 14 respectively.


For your sake I hope if the grass is a foot tall you have a clause to charge extra to clean that crap up


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1806908 said:


> I cannot find anyone for additional help to work, do I dare try Craigslist?


You might have ok luck I know I haven't this go around but have in the past. I was at Gertens yesterday paying for stuff and this college kid walked in and got an application and by the time I was done I couldn't find him. I do have one guy coming today to talk so hopefully ot pans out. Craigslist seems like everyone wants cash and paid daily


----------



## BossPlow614

Paid cash and daily...haha good joke. I may try out my school where I graduated from last spring.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1806924 said:


> Paid cash and daily...haha good joke. I may try out my school where I graduated from last spring.


Yea I had to edit my ad to no cash, weekly pay roll.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1806919 said:


> I have 2 townhomes, one for $1200 and one for $1600 per month that aren't making decisions until May 10 and May 14 respectively.


I also have two, actually three that haven't made decisions yet. Would be nice to get those.



BossPlow614;1806924 said:


> Paid cash and daily...haha good joke. I may try out my school where I graduated from last spring.


What about trying one of those guys on craigslist that is running an ad as a lawn service. Not the one that says, "I cut lawn good. $16.00" but one of the ones that actually put a little effort in to their craigslist ad. Theres no way those guys have a full schedule. Maybe you could find someone decent for three days a week.


----------



## skorum03

If anyone following this thread wants to fertilize my properties, I have some stuff for you to do. I don't fertilize. Send me a PM if interested


----------



## ryde307

BossPlow614;1806908 said:


> I cannot find anyone for additional help to work, do I dare try Craigslist?


We switched to using a temp service this season. They are good for temp workers but also will find you employees. They do drug tests, backround checks, ect. The worker works for the temp agency to start so they just bill you and handle all payroll, taxes, work comp, and such. You then can hire them after a period of time. If they don't work you just get a new one. Or you can pay the temp agency a fee to hire them outright rightaway.



LwnmwrMan22;1806919 said:


> I have 2 townhomes, one for $1200 and one for $1600 per month that aren't making decisions until May 10 and May 14 respectively.


We have a few as well. One I didn't hear much from email this morning saying they are making a decision in a few weeks. I assumed they just hired someone else.


----------



## Camden

If you're going to use CL to find help make sure you state in your ad what your payment terms are and that it's a "real" job. That will cut down on the riff-raff.


----------



## skorum03

Just looking at craigslist there are a lot of companies looking for help. Wow. And people say they can't find work


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1806930 said:


> We switched to using a temp service this season. They are good for temp workers but also will find you employees. They do drug tests, backround checks, ect. The worker works for the temp agency to start so they just bill you and handle all payroll, taxes, work comp, and such. You then can hire them after a period of time. If they don't work you just get a new one. Or you can pay the temp agency a fee to hire them outright rightaway.
> 
> We have a few as well. One I didn't hear much from email this morning saying they are making a decision in a few weeks. I assumed they just hired someone else.


Who do you use? I did something similar last year but I had to bring them the employee and they worked through them. Im looking for a place that I can get someone from occasionally. One place won't because landscape is to dangerous according to thier insurance.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

cbservicesllc;1806883 said:


> Try A-1 Outdoor Power in Corcoran too... I don't think they're that backed up on maintenance right now...


thanks c b services. I took the tractor to waconiaand got a tech to look at it. It was not the coils. Well one of the coils. But it was replaced so that one works fine now but, we pulled the heads off and discovered a bent pushrod its integrated push rod which is disappeared somewhere into the motor. It's something I didn't check is everything was spinning properly and it wasn't any ides sounds besides not starting of course. Those guys were still out two and a half weeks for commercial so I took it to a one outdoor power as you suggested. They will be diagnosing it today getting parts ordered it overnighted tomorrow and probably fixed on Thursday. Nice group of guys up there. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Camden

skorum03;1806932 said:


> Just looking at craigslist there are a lot of companies looking for help. Wow. *And people say they can't find work*


Ya, no work...that cracks me up. Even in my poor little county there are plenty of jobs available if you're willing to work. Road construction companies, roofers and excavators are all hiring right now. Real jobs with real pay. It would be tough work but if you're serious about finding a job, there you go.


----------



## Greenery

MNPLOWCO;1806934 said:


> we pulled the heads off and discovered a bent pushrod its integrated push rod which is disappeared somewhere into the motor.


It probably disappeared when it went "pop pop pop bang vroooom".

Hope you get it up and running quickly. And yes the guys at A1 seem decent.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

MNPLOWCO;1806934 said:


> thanks c b services. I took the tractor to waconiaand got a tech to look at it. It was not the coils. Well one of the coils. But it was replaced so that one works fine now but, we pulled the heads off and discovered a bent pushrod its integrated push rod which is disappeared somewhere into the motor. It's something I didn't check is everything was spinning properly and it wasn't any ides sounds besides not starting of course. Those guys were still out two and a half weeks for commercial so I took it to a one outdoor power as you suggested. They will be diagnosing it today getting parts ordered it overnighted tomorrow and probably fixed on Thursday. Nice group of guys up there. Thanks for the tip.


Who said it was more than a simple fix like a bad coil?


----------



## qualitycut

I noticed the same owners that own waconia had a shop in west st Paul ans they were always way backed up.


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;1806933 said:


> Who do you use? I did something similar last year but I had to bring them the employee and they worked through them. Im looking for a place that I can get someone from occasionally. One place won't because landscape is to dangerous according to thier insurance.


Montu Staffing. They are near our shop in Hopkins. Search for a staffing place near you. Then do abit of research on people that have used them. Some are good some not so much.


----------



## qualitycut

Finally hired someone, happened to be my cousins buddy. Hard being really productive when I'm doing these clean ups alone. Blow leaves suck up get off mower and repeat.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We are on our 7th townhome/apartment. Should be able to get one more and a bank.

Helps when they are basically clean, except for the one new one we picked up in Little Canada.

Even bought my guys lunch at Pizza Ranch we're moving so well.

This even with one of my drivers being a no call/no show this morning.

I guess he did call, but at 9 wondering where everyone was, then didn't want to bring one of my trucks to meet up with us.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Lucky me the exmark bent a rod


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Polarismalibu;1806959 said:


> Lucky me the exmark bent a rod


You too? I bent one and "Lost" one. It or any part of it in the valve cover. Bizarre. I can't even find the little bulb end of it or the broken part of the lifter plate. My rod slid into the block.

Edit:

oh, you talking Piston Rod or lifter rod? Mine was a lifter


----------



## Greenery

What are you guys doing for winter storage on your engines?

Are you using synthetic oils in them? From what I understand synthetics do not offer the same levels of rust resistance as regular oils.

Maybe your engine problems are unrelated but to have internal parts fail early in the spring would have me rethinking my storage procedure.


----------



## albhb3

Camden;1806935 said:


> Ya, no work...that cracks me up. Even in my poor little county there are plenty of jobs available* if you're willing to work*. Road construction companies, roofers and excavators are all hiring right now. Real jobs with real pay. It would be tough work but if you're serious about finding a job, there you go.


ding ding ding there are not a lot of people that want to work. Remember the brainwashed sheep that had to go get an edjamacation to get that great job. I don't know about you guys but to work asphalt full union benefits are around 45hr not to shabby payup. Heck had an op to go work at gavilon red rock running front end loader for 23hr, union bennies woulda been pulling in 1800 a week stupid stupid me


----------



## Polarismalibu

MNPLOWCO;1806960 said:


> You too? I bent one and "Lost" one. It or any part of it in the valve cover. Bizarre. I can't even find the little bulb end of it or the broken part of the lifter plate. My rod slid into the block.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> oh, you talking Piston Rod or lifter rod? Mine was a lifter


Mine is the lifter rod too. Easy fix at least!


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1806963 said:


> ding ding ding there are not a lot of people that want to work. Remember the brainwashed sheep that had to go get an edjamacation to get that great job. I don't know about you guys but to work asphalt full union benefits are around 45hr not to shabby payup. Heck had an op to go work at gavilon red rock running front end loader for 23hr, union bennies woulda been pulling in 1800 a week stupid stupid me


That's the other problem they think since they have a degree they can't work unlessits in that field.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1806967 said:


> That's the other problem they think since they have a degree they can't work unlessits in that field.


more so that there parents said that its "below them to work outside"


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1806968 said:


> more so that there parents said that its "below them to work outside"


Wish my parents would have told me that lol


----------



## qualitycut

Sports bras and shorts out in full force


----------



## Ranger620

Any of you specialize in irrigation? I have a job that needs to be bid out. Pm me info its in the northern suburbs (maple grove).


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1806970 said:


> Sports bras and shorts out in full force


mmmmmmm I love summer


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1806972 said:


> mmmmmmm I love summer


Was meeting a buddy for a bid in highland park and he was late so made a few buzzes along the river path


----------



## Ranger620

So I got a little surprise late last week. We went up to open up the cabin. Get the dock, boat lift in ect. Apparently some one has been living there all winter. We close it down late and lock it up tight (guess not tight enough) They broke a window in each cabin then put poly up to keep the heat in. nasty moldy food every where plates used and not clean. Cig buts all over just gross. After we called the cops we took inventory and it looks like nothing was taken. We dont keep much there small things like a tv or a few fishing rods lawn mower ect, just basic stuff. The cops took the full on CSI on the crime. Baged and tagged everything. Finger printed the hole place took any thing with dna on it. Bagged all the garbage and took that. Who ever it was I am hoping they catch them. They left recipts for stuff they bought wit a ebt card so they should be able to track this low life down. They purchased some things from a grocery store in **** rapids and cabin is just out past maple lake.
Scary thing is I dont want my sister going up there alone in case they come back. Thinking of giving her one of my dogs for the summer. maybe he'll show up in the middle of the night when I'm there. Hope they get em soon just scary to think you cant even be out of town and have peace of mind


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1806971 said:


> Any of you specialize in irrigation? I have a job that needs to be bid out. Pm me info its in the northern suburbs (maple grove).


CB does it up there.


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1806975 said:


> So I got a little surprise late last week. We went up to open up the cabin. Get the dock, boat lift in ect. Apparently some one has been living there all winter. We close it down late and lock it up tight (guess not tight enough) They broke a window in each cabin then put poly up to keep the heat in. nasty moldy food every where plates used and not clean. Cig buts all over just gross. After we called the cops we took inventory and it looks like nothing was taken. We dont keep much there small things like a tv or a few fishing rods lawn mower ect, just basic stuff. The cops took the full on CSI on the crime. Baged and tagged everything. Finger printed the hole place took any thing with dna on it. Bagged all the garbage and took that. Who ever it was I am hoping they catch them. They left recipts for stuff they bought wit a ebt card so they should be able to track this low life down. They purchased some things from a grocery store in **** rapids and cabin is just out past maple lake.
> Scary thing is I dont want my sister going up there alone in case they come back. Thinking of giving her one of my dogs for the summer. maybe he'll show up in the middle of the night when I'm there. Hope they get em soon just scary to think you cant even be out of town and have peace of mind


I was going to clean it up I swear!


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;1806977 said:


> I was going to clean it up I swear!


I have a feeling your not that messy of a person. there was no way to turn the water on but they still managed to use the toilet I cant find the puking icon


----------



## BossPlow614

Holy cafe do I love today's summer fashion styles of girls my age & warm weather!


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1806970 said:


> Sports bras and shorts out in full force


All I saw was lots of dudes in spandex. No thank you!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Soooo..... The dilemma...do I wait or do I go??

At the high school, trying to get fields mowed. They are supposed to have their first home games tomorrow. Our baseball team is 6-1, haven't had a game on their own field yet, too soft.

Last week they had a "home" game in Osceola, Wi. Anyways, got the Varsity Baseball field done. Got the track infield done. Still have the JV baseball field and 3 softball fields left.

Not really enough to leave the mower here and have a guy finish it in the morning, seeing as we are heading to St. Anthony/Blaine/Lino Lakes, school is in Lindstrom, yet the summer team is on the JV field practicing, there is a what looks to be 9th grade softball game in the middle of the 3 softball fields.
Suppose I could take a nap, hope something clears out.

Clear night like tonight I'll have enough light until about 10. JV field will be 45 minutes, softball fields are 20ish.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1806981 said:


> All I saw was lots of dudes in spandex. No thank you!


You really need to stop following me around.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh, the Ferris is excellent so far. Mowing @ 2.5", have 1.4 on the hour meter.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1806982 said:


> Soooo..... The dilemma...do I wait or do I go??
> 
> At the high school, trying to get fields mowed. They are supposed to have their first home games tomorrow. Our baseball team is 6-1, haven't had a game on their own field yet, too soft.
> 
> Last week they had a "home" game in Osceola, Wi. Anyways, got the Varsity Baseball field done. Got the track infield done. Still have the JV baseball field and 3 softball fields left.
> 
> Not really enough to leave the mower here and have a guy finish it in the morning, seeing as we are heading to St. Anthony/Blaine/Lino Lakes, school is in Lindstrom, yet the summer team is on the JV field practicing, there is a what looks to be 9th grade softball game in the middle of the 3 softball fields.
> Suppose I could take a nap, hope something clears out.
> 
> Clear night like tonight I'll have enough light until about 10. JV field will be 45 minutes, softball fields are 20ish.


Man u crazy.. I'm just glad I got to put in more than 4-5 hours in one day.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1806985 said:


> Man u crazy.. I'm just glad I got to put in more than 4-5 hours in one day.


I like the schools.

Just put the headphones in and glide across the fields.

No one picking your work apart.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1806988 said:


> I like the schools.
> 
> Just put the headphones in and glide across the fields.
> 
> No one picking your work apart.


 I know would be nice of you didn't need to do them at 8pm though


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1806989 said:


> I know would be nice of you didn't need to do them at 8pm though


he has to court order


----------



## cbservicesllc

MNPLOWCO;1806934 said:


> thanks c b services. I took the tractor to waconiaand got a tech to look at it. It was not the coils. Well one of the coils. But it was replaced so that one works fine now but, we pulled the heads off and discovered a bent pushrod its integrated push rod which is disappeared somewhere into the motor. It's something I didn't check is everything was spinning properly and it wasn't any ides sounds besides not starting of course. Those guys were still out two and a half weeks for commercial so I took it to a one outdoor power as you suggested. They will be diagnosing it today getting parts ordered it overnighted tomorrow and probably fixed on Thursday. Nice group of guys up there. Thanks for the tip.


No prob! Even when I just had Toros the guys were more than helpful on stuff!



Polarismalibu;1806959 said:


> Lucky me the exmark bent a rod


Yikes... how many hours?



qualitycut;1806970 said:


> Sports bras and shorts out in full force


Yeah baby!!!



LwnmwrMan22;1806984 said:


> Oh, the Ferris is excellent so far. Mowing @ 2.5", have 1.4 on the hour meter.


Nice, rides like a champ?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Anyone know if a new employee can transfer their pesticide license to my company somehow? I bet the Dept of Ag makes that a pain too...


----------



## Greenery

cbservicesllc;1807002 said:


> Anyone know if a new employee can transfer their pesticide license to my company somehow? I bet the Dept of Ag makes that a pain too...


http://www.mda.state.mn.us/licensing/licensetypes/pesticideapplicator/changesfees.aspx


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;1806975 said:


> So I got a little surprise late last week. We went up to open up the cabin. Get the dock, boat lift in ect. Apparently some one has been living there all winter. We close it down late and lock it up tight (guess not tight enough) They broke a window in each cabin then put poly up to keep the heat in. nasty moldy food every where plates used and not clean. Cig buts all over just gross. After we called the cops we took inventory and it looks like nothing was taken. We dont keep much there small things like a tv or a few fishing rods lawn mower ect, just basic stuff. The cops took the full on CSI on the crime. Baged and tagged everything. Finger printed the hole place took any thing with dna on it. Bagged all the garbage and took that. Who ever it was I am hoping they catch them. They left recipts for stuff they bought wit a ebt card so they should be able to track this low life down. They purchased some things from a grocery store in **** rapids and cabin is just out past maple lake.
> Scary thing is I dont want my sister going up there alone in case they come back. Thinking of giving her one of my dogs for the summer. maybe he'll show up in the middle of the night when I'm there. Hope they get em soon just scary to think you cant even be out of town and have peace of mind


Those receipts will prove to be valuable. You are tracked really well when you pay for things electronically. I bet they'll have the guy by the end of the week.

Scary stuff though.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;1807004 said:


> http://www.mda.state.mn.us/licensing/licensetypes/pesticideapplicator/changesfees.aspx


Nice! Thanks!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1807005 said:


> Those receipts will prove to be valuable. You are tracked really well when you pay for things electronically. I bet they'll have the guy by the end of the week.
> 
> Scary stuff though.


Sad thing is he probably wouldn't mind getting a bed shower and 3 meals a day


----------



## qualitycut

My ice chunk under the leaves today.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1807008 said:


> My ice chunk under the leaves today.


That's impressive...


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1807008 said:


> My ice chunk under the leaves today.


I encountered some big ice/snow chunks burried under leaves today. Shaded part of a lawn/landscape, after all the rain I never guessed I'd find snow/ice.

Lmn, you should get a light kit for the mower you run :laughing: I actually considered getting one for my Lazer.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I still have mounds of ice / snow on my property under the leaves.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I see these are upside down. I don't care.

This is the Ferris, straight stock. 2.5".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got little dark. Parents wouldn't get off the field. Kinda hard to see the garbage.

2 baseball fields, a football field and 2 softball fields in 4 hours, with a 30 minute break.

You learn to just look at the edge of the shade of green change when mowing this dark.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1807013 said:


>


Mine has a rubber piece on the back of the deck, does yours?


----------



## andersman02

These cleanups need to stop. Any near Chanhassen looking to pick one up? Ryde?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1807017 said:


> Mine has a rubber piece on the back of the deck, does yours?


Yeah, that's where mine is.

First impressions, it's 2000% better than when I was running them in 2002-2005.

I have all of 2.1 hours on it.

Another thing, the hour meter doesn't run if you don't have the blades running.

It's an hour meter that shows the work it did, not just engine idle time.

Not that you let a mower idle alot like you would a skid in the dead of winter.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1807016 said:


> Got little dark. Parents wouldn't get off the field. Kinda hard to see the garbage.
> 
> 2 baseball fields, a football field and 2 softball fields in 4 hours, with a 30 minute break.
> 
> You learn to just look at the edge of the shade of green change when mowing this dark.


I can see the stripes on my camera on this pic, I was wondering what it would look like on a computer.

Anyways, shouldn't be too many more nights like this, this year.

I wanted to run the mower myself, see if there were any adjustments that needed to be made.

Had I mowed the JV field first, then the track, I wouldn't have had to wait, as the Varsity field was empty all night.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Better rain and cool the soil temps down. They're starting to get up there.

I'm not putting my pre-em down yet. I can fit 2 riders w/baggers, a Grandstand/bagger and 30" push on my trailer. 

If I don't haul the Z-spray, we only need one trailer.

Most of my places we find spots in corners where we dump and then spread it out with the backpack blowers in brushy areas.

Plus, we have minimal stuff to clean up anyways.

I suppose I should be pulling the trailer with the truck with the DOT / name on it, rather than my '13 that my lettering guy hasn't gotten lettered yet.


----------



## qualitycut

andersman02;1807019 said:


> These cleanups need to stop. Any near Chanhassen looking to pick one up? Ryde?


Why what's wrong?


----------



## SSS Inc.

I personally can't wait until winter! However there was lots to look at when I was in a board room downtown today.  I didn't realize business attire was so skimpy.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1807001 said:


> Yikes... how many hours??


I think it's at almost 2k now


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1807012 said:


> I see these are upside down. I don't care.
> 
> This is the Ferris, straight stock. 2.5".


Looks nice!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1807025 said:


> I personally can't wait until winter! However there was lots to look at when I was in a board room downtown today.  I didn't realize business attire was so skimpy.






Polarismalibu;1807026 said:


> I think it's at almost 2k now


Alright... I guess I'll start to worry at 1500


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1807025 said:


> I personally can't wait until winter! However there was lots to look at when I was in a board room downtown today.  I didn't realize business attire was so skimpy.


Did you show up with a suit and tie?:laughing:


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1806975 said:


> So I got a little surprise late last week. We went up to open up the cabin. Get the dock, boat lift in ect. Apparently some one has been living there all winter. We close it down late and lock it up tight (guess not tight enough) They broke a window in each cabin then put poly up to keep the heat in. nasty moldy food every where plates used and not clean. Cig buts all over just gross. After we called the cops we took inventory and it looks like nothing was taken. We dont keep much there small things like a tv or a few fishing rods lawn mower ect, just basic stuff. The cops took the full on CSI on the crime. Baged and tagged everything. Finger printed the hole place took any thing with dna on it. Bagged all the garbage and took that. Who ever it was I am hoping they catch them. They left recipts for stuff they bought wit a ebt card so they should be able to track this low life down. They purchased some things from a grocery store in **** rapids and cabin is just out past maple lake.
> Scary thing is I dont want my sister going up there alone in case they come back. Thinking of giving her one of my dogs for the summer. maybe he'll show up in the middle of the night when I'm there. Hope they get em soon just scary to think you cant even be out of town and have peace of mind


That's messed up. We had someone try to get into out cabin before in the middle of the summer. We put a alarm in after that.

We also has someone just chilling in our boat when we got up there one day. It's a wakeboard boat with a tower so it wasn't cranked up all the way into the canopy of the lift so it was the only place he could get in any sort of shelter.

Hopefully they catch the guy that was in your place


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1806950 said:


> Finally hired someone, happened to be my cousins buddy. Hard being really productive when I'm doing these clean ups alone. Blow leaves suck up get off mower and repeat.


I feel ya. Thats what I've been doing too, pretty slow going. Wish I could clone myself. That would be ideal



qualitycut;1806970 said:


> Sports bras and shorts out in full force


Daddy likey



qualitycut;1807007 said:


> Sad thing is he probably wouldn't mind getting a bed shower and 3 meals a day


Exactly. Its ok, we'll just pay for it.



Polarismalibu;1807030 said:


> That's messed up. We had someone try to get into out cabin before in the middle of the summer. We put a alarm in after that.
> 
> We also has someone just chilling in our boat when we got up there one day. It's a wakeboard boat with a tower so it wasn't cranked up all the way into the canopy of the lift so it was the only place he could get in any sort of shelter.
> 
> Hopefully they catch the guy that was in your place


Some people man I tell ya. My buddy came home one day to find a guy, hammered, naked in his hot tub, claiming he was "meeting a girl" there. He was arrested shortly after.


----------



## SnowGuy73

49° overcast breezy.


----------



## justinsp

I didn't realize business attire was so skimpy.[/QUOTE]

Thumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs Up I always enjoy when I have to go visit my insurance agent downtown as he works in one of those "white collar" offices.

By the way, I think I saw you heading to a job sunday morning around 8 up in maple grove. Saw the 1st two trucks roll through about 730 then the dump with elgin? was about 20 minutes behind. I had just finished up ferting the Arbor Lakes Medical bldg on the corner of County rd 61 and cty 130 by the arbor lakes shopping center


----------



## qualitycut

Another wind filled day


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone interested in a couple of Echo 755 tube throttle backpack blowers for $200 each before I throw them on CL??


----------



## BossPlow614

I sure wish I could take my sweet time with paying my bills like how most of my clients choose to.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1807060 said:


> Anyone interested in a couple of Echo 755 tube throttle backpack blowers for $200 each before I throw them on CL??


I need a another backpack blower. Post a pic.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Did you guys see the family of SEVEN that tried to apply for mn sure and is making a stink because they filled out the application wrong and were denied? They are only paying $430/mo through the husbands work and they were hoping to save money??? News flash people $430/mo for SEVEN people is nothing. I realize I don't know what coverage they have but it at least meets the fed minimum


----------



## Camden

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1807069 said:


> Did you guys see the family of SEVEN that tried to apply for mn sure and is making a stink because they filled out the application wrong and were denied? They are only paying $430/mo through the husbands work and they were hoping to save money??? News flash people $430/mo for SEVEN people is nothing. I realize I don't know what coverage they have but it at least meets the fed minimum


Yeah, for $430/mo and seven people the deductible must be $20k. I pay just north of $500/mo for 4 people and my deductible is $3k through Health Partners.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Straps are losing their padding, not that they had the padding the new 770's have.

Switch doesn't work, choke it to shut it down.

Thumb throttle is broke, I have the piece to put in.

Handle is broke, only where it clamps around the tube. Works as is, just swivels on the tube.

The other one looks the same, problem(s) with that one are it has a broken tube (duct taped) and the starter rope has been replaced and is a bit shorter.

Both run fine, just have (5) 770's and the guys don't use these 755's.


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1807061 said:


> I sure wish I could take my sweet time with paying my bills like how most of my clients choose to.


You too? This week I'm knocking on doors...


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1807074 said:


> You too? This week I'm knocking on doors...


I have been doing that today. People are getting on my bad side quick this year.

Fyi dot is everywhere in rogers for anyone going that way stay off 81 and 101


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1807078 said:


> I have been doing that today. People are getting on my bad side quick this year.
> 
> Fyi dot is everywhere in rogers for anyone going that way stay off 81 and 101


That's great... hopefully not toward my shop


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone do irrigation in Edina?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1807078 said:


> I have been doing that today. People are getting on my bad side quick this year.
> 
> Fyi dot is everywhere in rogers for anyone going that way stay off 81 and 101


If you'd check Facebook and the DOT sting location page, it's been all over that page.

Pretty sure cb checks Facebook through the day.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1807079 said:



> That's great... hopefully not toward my shop


Wait 40 minutes. 5 pm and they will be on the way home.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Guess I lost another account. Property manager left the property, new regional manager. New regional manager signed Rx to do all of her properties.

My agreement ran through October. Trying to decide how much I want to push the issue. Walked out of the office and got calls for more work at a sizeable larger profit margin.


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1807079 said:


> That's great... hopefully not toward my shop


CB did you get my pm???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Excellent!!!

It was starting to get dusty.


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;1807078 said:


> I have been doing that today. People are getting on my bad side quick this year.
> 
> Fyi dot is everywhere in rogers for anyone going that way stay off 81 and 101


Thanks for the heads up Thumbs Up

DONT FEED THE DEER you might get shot wtf is wrong with people 

and I like skimpy and I want some pics


----------



## Polarismalibu

Anyone else going to the game tonight?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1807096 said:


> If you'd check Facebook and the DOT sting location page, it's been all over that page.
> 
> Pretty sure cb checks Facebook through the day.


I saw it on there before I saw them stopping people


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Exmark engine update.

Bad Engine, very, very bad , nasty, naughty engine. The heck with the coils.
The lifter rod went into and then wrapped around the cam shaft scoring everything and ruining the engine. No fix for it. More to fix than replace.
$3200 new motor installed. Ordered motor. Anything else I should be looking at with that type of cash at stake ? And "no" I don't have more than that to spend. :realmad::crying:


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1807073 said:


> Straps are losing their padding, not that they had the padding the new 770's have.
> 
> Switch doesn't work, choke it to shut it down.
> 
> Thumb throttle is broke, I have the piece to put in.
> 
> Handle is broke, only where it clamps around the tube. Works as is, just swivels on the tube.
> 
> The other one looks the same, problem(s) with that one are it has a broken tube (duct taped) and the starter rope has been replaced and is a bit shorter.
> 
> Both run fine, just have (5) 770's and the guys don't use these 755's.


I'll pass. Good luck with the sale.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1807073 said:


> Straps are losing their padding, not that they had the padding the new 770's have.
> 
> Switch doesn't work, choke it to shut it down.
> 
> Thumb throttle is broke, I have the piece to put in.
> 
> Handle is broke, only where it clamps around the tube. Works as is, just swivels on the tube.
> 
> The other one looks the same, problem(s) with that one are it has a broken tube (duct taped) and the starter rope has been replaced and is a bit shorter.
> 
> Both run fine, just have (5) 770's and the guys don't use these 755's.


Scrape yard?


----------



## Camden

MNPLOWCO;1807107 said:


> Exmark engine update.
> 
> Bad Engine, very, very bad , nasty, naughty engine. The heck with the coils.
> The lifter rod went into and then wrapped around the cam shaft scoring everything and ruining the engine. No fix for it. More to fix than replace.
> $3200 new motor installed. Ordered motor. Anything else I should be looking at with that type of cash at stake ? And "no" I don't have more than that to spend. :realmad::crying:


I've been looking for a Bush Hog rotary mower and I keep coming across their Zero turns that are priced really really well. I don't know if they're junk but for 3-4k you can get into a nice used one.


----------



## SSS Inc.

justinsp;1807043 said:


> I didn't realize business attire was so skimpy.
> 
> Thumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs Up I always enjoy when I have to go visit my insurance agent downtown as he works in one of those "white collar" offices.
> 
> By the way, I think I saw you heading to a job sunday morning around 8 up in maple grove. Saw the 1st two trucks roll through about 730 then the dump with elgin? was about 20 minutes behind. I had just finished up ferting the Arbor Lakes Medical bldg on the corner of County rd 61 and cty 130 by the arbor lakes shopping center


That would be us. I was the guy with the Elgin in tow. Thumbs Up. Pretty sure I know that building and recall seeing some activity as I went by. I guess it was you.


----------



## SSS Inc.

MNPLOWCO;1807107 said:


> Exmark engine update.
> 
> Bad Engine, very, very bad , nasty, naughty engine. The heck with the coils.
> The lifter rod went into and then wrapped around the cam shaft scoring everything and ruining the engine. No fix for it. More to fix than replace.
> $3200 new motor installed. Ordered motor. Anything else I should be looking at with that type of cash at stake ? And "no" I don't have more than that to spend. :realmad::crying:


Don't feel too bad. I just wrote a Check for $14,000 on a diesel engine rebuild.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Camden;1807110 said:


> I've been looking for a Bush Hog rotary mower and I keep coming across their Zero turns that are priced really really well. I don't know if they're junk but for 3-4k you can get into a nice used one.


Unfortunately I need a bagger and de-thatch with it. I would upgrade my exmark if i could use the de-thatcher and bagging system with a new model but they changed styles after 2009 so what I have won't fit on the newer styles.
So then I would have to sell and purchase new kit. Probably cheaper just to stay with my old one with a 3 year engine coverage. I would think to myself
"If I saw this mower with a new engine all decked out on the side of the road
for 3200.00....would I buy it? I probably would.

windy day chased a lot of leaves both ways..twice.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

SSS Inc.;1807113 said:


> Don't feel too bad. I just wrote a Check for $14,000 on a diesel engine rebuild.


Ya, but you do the BIG stuff.

I, however, am down to 3.25 per hour. On a Good day!
Is $18.00 a good price for spring clean ups? Got to keep up with the bottom
feeders.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1807109 said:


> Scrape yard?


I'll throw them on. If I need to wash off the dust and fix the issues, no problem. Minor issues.

They run fine, just upgrading.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO;1807114 said:


> Unfortunately I need a bagger and de-thatch with it. I would upgrade my exmark if i could use the de-thatcher and bagging system with a new model but they changed styles after 2009 so what I have won't fit on the newer styles.
> So then I would have to sell and purchase new kit. Probably cheaper just to stay with my old one with a 3 year engine coverage. I would think to myself
> "If I saw this mower with a new engine all decked out on the side of the road
> for 3200.00....would I buy it? I probably would.
> 
> windy day chased a lot of leaves both ways..twice.


I would assume the $3200 is labor to install as well?

Last year I put a crate engine on my Kubota for $4400 and I thought that was high.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22;1807118 said:


> I would assume the $3200 is labor to install as well?
> 
> Last year I put a crate engine on my Kubota for $4400 and I thought that was high.


Yup, $2400- $2500 motor, plus labor to pull old and put in new.


----------



## qualitycut

MNPLOWCO;1807114 said:


> Unfortunately I need a bagger and de-thatch with it. I would upgrade my exmark if i could use the de-thatcher and bagging system with a new model but they changed styles after 2009 so what I have won't fit on the newer styles.
> So then I would have to sell and purchase new kit. Probably cheaper just to stay with my old one with a 3 year engine coverage. I would think to myself
> "If I saw this mower with a new engine all decked out on the side of the road
> for 3200.00....would I buy it? I probably would.
> 
> windy day chased a lot of leaves both ways..twice.


Yea I was cussing up a storm today. I would blow leaves with the wind one way then it would change direction.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1807120 said:


> Yea I was cussing up a storm today. I would blow leaves with the wind one way then it would change direction.


Same, even more frustrating with new guys that don't know how to work with the wind.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1807096 said:


> If you'd check Facebook and the DOT sting location page, it's been all over that page.
> 
> *Pretty sure cb checks Facebook through the day.*


Hmmm... how would you know? :laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

Well I've put 5.3 hours on the skid so far.


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1807125 said:


> Hmmm... how would you know? :laughing:


Did they get you?


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1807126 said:
 

> Well I've put 5.3 hours on the skid so far.


What do you think so far?


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1807131 said:


> What do you think so far?


Love it, the tracks are awesome. A lot smoother of a ride then the standard. Now if I could just make as much as I did on the last two jobs I will be happy but I doubt it.


----------



## Ranger620

Thought the game started at 7. Gonna be 8:30 befote they drop the puck


----------



## BossPlow614

MN Plow Co, which engine do you have and how many hrs does it have? All these issues I'm seeing ppl having with Exmarks & Kawis freaks me out a tad.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1807134 said:


> Thought the game started at 7. Gonna be 8:30 befote they drop the puck


Yea these late games suck when we actually have to work in the am. Sounds like possible rain overnight though


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1807129 said:


> Did they get you?


Nah... I just liked a couple comments on FB


----------



## Ranger620

Whay time does the game start? I was watching wild live pregame switched for two mon went backband now its car warriors. Wtf what channel is it on cant find a listing anywhere


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1807143 said:


> Whay time does the game start? I was watching wild live pregame switched for two mon went backband now its car warriors. Wtf what channel is it on cant find a listing anywhere


Cnbc 8 pm


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1807144 said:


> Cnbc 8 pm


Found it. Thanks. Its not in hd kinda sucks


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1807145 said:


> Found it. Thanks. Its not in hd kinda sucks


206 Comcast


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1807137 said:


> MN Plow Co, which engine do you have and how many hrs does it have? All these issues I'm seeing ppl having with Exmarks & Kawis freaks me out a tad.


Mine is a kohler. It can happen to any of them


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1807146 said:


> 206 Comcast


Found it in hd 846 comcast out here in the sticks. I would have went nuts watching it non hd


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1807149 said:


> Found it in hd 846 comcast out here in the sticks. I would have went nuts watching it non hd


You can hit info and go to the clock and scroll through and will show you all the channels its on


----------



## dieselss

1216 out this way


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1807152 said:


> You can hit info and go to the clock and scroll through and will show you all the channels its on


I never knew that. I can watch it at 6 a.m.!......if I was home.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1807159 said:


> I never knew that. I can watch it at 6 a.m.!......if I was home.


I got nothing to do tomorrow so doesn't matter to me what time i get to bed


----------



## banonea

I wanted to throw this out here because so many of you guys do lawncare. If you all remember the Great Dane mowers I got from MNPLOW, I got a chance to use them today and the all work GREAT.( if I haven't said it already, I will say it again, thank you MNPLOWThumbs Up) I am thinking about trading all 4 of them in on 2 new mowers. nothing wrong with them, I just think I am more of a sit down guy( my legs are on FIRE:laughing Before I go to see what I can get trade for them, I wanted to offer them here. Here is the breakdown:

all of them have had every fluid changed, Dane factory filters, full teardown on the carbs, tires are ok, new fuel filters. one has new wheel seals, the others have no leaks. Motor's run great, Lots of power. All blades are mulching blades and are sharp. 3 are 52 and 1 is a 61. 1 0f the 52 has a Quik Vac front dump on it.

Today was the first time I ran them and they work mint. I was looking on craigslist and ebay to see what they are going for right now and they are running from $2000.00 up to $3800.00 depending on hours and condition, so I am open to offers in that area. most that I seen are not as nice looking as these. PM me here or call me at 507-696-7524 and ask for tim. I am going tomorrow to see what I can get trade for them, hoping to have something figured out before I mow next week. If needed I do also have a 20' enclosed trailer for sale to haul them home I do have other photos of the mowers, motors and hour meters if someone wants top see more, pm a email to me and I will send them to you


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1807163 said:


> I wanted to throw this out here because so many of you guys do lawncare. If you all remember the Great Dane mowers I got from MNPLOW, I got a chance to use them today and the all work GREAT.( if I haven't said it already, I will say it again, thank you MNPLOWThumbs Up) I am thinking about trading all 4 of them in on 2 new mowers. nothing wrong with them, I just think I am more of a sit down guy( my legs are on FIRE:laughing Before I go to see what I can get trade for them, I wanted to offer them here. Here is the breakdown:
> 
> all of them have had every fluid changed, Dane factory filters, full teardown on the carbs, tires are ok, new fuel filters. one has new wheel seals, the others have no leaks. Motor's run great, Lots of power. All blades are mulching blades and are sharp. 3 are 52 and 1 is a 61. 1 0f the 52 has a Quik Vac front dump on it.
> 
> Today was the first time I ran them and they work mint. I was looking on craigslist and ebay to see what they are going for right now and they are running from $2000.00 up to $3800.00 depending on hours and condition, so I am open to offers in that area. most that I seen are not as nice looking as these. PM me here or call me at 507-696-7524 and ask for tim. I am going tomorrow to see what I can get trade for them, hoping to have something figured out before I mow next week. If needed I do also have a 20' enclosed trailer for sale to haul them home I do have other photos of the mowers, motors and hour meters if someone wants top see more, pm a email to me and I will send them to you


Are you spliting the profit with mnplow


----------



## qualitycut

What an idiot, after telling you guys the channel I'm sitting here trying to figure out why the game hasn't started and I had it in Nbc sports


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1807164 said:


> Are you spliting the profit with mnplow


A deal is a deal. He had to spend some cash to get them working.

Found this to be funny in my inbox just now.

------------------------------
1 members and counting!

The Green Industry Small Business Alliance (G.I.S.B.A.) has been created so that hard working, serious, professional business owners and professionals in the lawn and landscape industry can come together to share, learn and improve their businesses.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1807165 said:


> What an idiot, after telling you guys the channel I'm sitting here trying to figure out why the game hasn't started and I had it in Nbc sports


You must have gotten sucked into the other game too.  Canadians win!

Edit: You mean you missed the whole first pariod?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## qualitycut

This is a neat idea.
https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/grd/4418957791.html


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1807167 said:


> You must have gotten sucked into the other game too.  Canadians win!
> 
> Edit: You mean you missed the whole first pariod?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


Yes I did, I'm a dumb cafe


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1807168 said:


> This is a neat idea.
> https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/grd/4418957791.html


Do you use that for trimming hedges:laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1807172 said:


> Do you use that for trimming hedges:laughing:


Yea mow and trim at the same time.


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1807166 said:


> A deal is a deal. He had to spend some cash to get them working.
> 
> Found this to be funny in my inbox just now.
> 
> ------------------------------
> 1 members and counting!
> 
> The Green Industry Small Business Alliance (G.I.S.B.A.) has been created so that hard working, serious, professional business owners and professionals in the lawn and landscape industry can come together to share, learn and improve their businesses.


I saw something about an email for that. Sean Adam's new website sounds like a great idea. Glad I locked my zip code up a month ago


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1807164 said:


> Are you spliting the profit with mnplow


No split, but if I am able to get 2 new mowers with these thwre is dinner and drinks in his future. ......


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1807168 said:


> This is a neat idea.
> https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/grd/4418957791.html


I wonder if the blade turns when up. That seems dangerous so I doubt it. I can see how that would be great in certain situations.


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1807175 said:


> No split, but if I am able to get 2 new mowers with these thwre is dinner and drinks in his future. ......


I'm going to say 5-600 on trade


----------



## SSS Inc.

Nino!!!!!!!


I just like the name.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1807177 said:


> I'm going to say 5-600 on trade


That low? I have no idea I was hoping in the $2000.00 range.


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1807181 said:


> That low? I have no idea I was hoping in the $2000.00 range.


That's just what I think, who knows. Let us know what they do offer on trade.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1807182 said:


> That's just what I think, who knows. Let us know what they do offer on trade.


I will do. I have a John Deer dealer in town I have delt with in the past, hope he is In a giving mood tomorrow. ....


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hey my buddy has 2 tickets for Fridays wild game he can't go so he's selling them. Section 112 wild shoot at that end twice $180 each he said


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1807183 said:


> I will do. I have a John Deer dealer in town I have delt with in the past, hope he is In a giving mood tomorrow. ....


Or a taking mood and you may need to give him a little


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1807184 said:


> Hey my buddy has 2 tickets for Fridays wild game he can't go so he's selling them. Section 112 wild shoot at that end twice $180 each he said


His gf have to watch the kids or what?


----------



## qualitycut

Nws has chance of rain for the next week


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1807184 said:


> Hey my buddy has 2 tickets for Fridays wild game he can't go so he's selling them. Section 112 wild shoot at that end twice $180 each he said


If they lose tonight he'll be lucky to get $80 each.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger, 

Sent the email in. We'll see if we get something for you to do.

I'm thinking they are in complete sticker shock, but I don't want to do anything less, then be blamed for it in the future when it's a bunch of crap.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cb - 

you talk to Anne yet?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1807192 said:


> cb -
> 
> you talk to Anne yet?


Is she hot?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1807181 said:


> That low? I have no idea I was hoping in the $2000.00 range.


you may get a grand at most each. I see them all the time out right on craigslist for 1500-2000.


----------



## Camden

Absolutely mind boggling that we can't score. They make the Blackhawks look like they're the best defensive team in the history of the NHL...so frustrating!


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1807196 said:


> Absolutely mind boggling that we can't score. They make the Blackhawks look like they're the best defensive team in the history of the NHL...so frustrating!


Yea its not looking good in that dept.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Lets see what broke today....

1-About 8 tines on the dethatcher, just replaced 6 
2- lost the set screw on one of the legs for the dethatcher
3- trailer lights not working, turns out just a fuse.
5- Fast Vac on the Ferris, belt broke and NO body has a replacement....run to fleet farm and SOB found one within 3/4" of an inch. Go to put it on and see one of the pulleys has hair line cracks in it, looks it a time bomb ready to blow..... Get 3 more lawns done and see the new belt is already coming apart, the outside skin on it.... might not be as good as I though.....

yeah, I think that is it! Some how still had a productive day though!

And we take good care of are stuff too, I tell you sometimes a guy cant catch a break!


----------



## NorthernProServ

Looks like it is going to get active here Wednesday night/Thursday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This probably isn't the best time to post this..... but, is this too strong?




I stopped in today at xxxxxxxxd to meet you and saw Bxxxxxx.

You and I had met only briefly back when the changeover was happening at xxxxxxxx one day when I was there plowing and I wanted to touch base with you, see if things were okay with the agreement in place, etc.

I had been stopping in periodically but was never able to catch someone in the office.

Anyways, I was there when she called you this afternoon and was informed that xxxxxx had hired another contractor to take care of all of the properties.

Our agreement with xxxxxxd goes through October of 2014. This agreement is backloaded to spread the snowplowing costs out over the summer months, since there is minimal grass to maintain at xxxod.

Our monthly charges for snowplowing would have been $700 per month, including curb to curb cleanups when lots were cleared (we include it on all of our xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx properties in the flat bill) yet we were only charging $475. That means that $275 per month in the summer should be to recoup these charges.

If we are truly out at xxxxxxxxod, then I will be sending an invoice for $1,650 for the remaining balance owed for snowplowing services, as we will not be paid for them over the summer.

Attached is the agreement that we were working under. Jxxxxxxxxdxxe was the property manager and Kxxxxxx xxxxxxxxxxxxxxn was the regional manager at the time. 

It’s the same agreement I’d been working with at xxxxxx since before Jxxxxxx was property manager and xxxxx xxxxxxer was the regional.

Also, we have not been paid for snowplowing at all for April at xxxxxxxxxd Apartments even though we plowed all of the storms. We had received no notification that changes were made nor that we were no longer responsible for the services to be rendered at xxxxx Apartments. That invoice is $475. This was set up on a recurring invoice.

Please discuss with xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx and advise.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1807199 said:


> Looks like it is going to get active here Wednesday night/Thursday.


Yea I could go for a good storm.


----------



## Polarismalibu

There we go boys!!! Goal!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goal!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1807200 said:


> This probably isn't the best time to post this..... but, is this too strong?
> 
> I stopped in today at xxxxxxxxd to meet you and saw Bxxxxxx.
> 
> You and I had met only briefly back when the changeover was happening at xxxxxxxx one day when I was there plowing and I wanted to touch base with you, see if things were okay with the agreement in place, etc.
> 
> I had been stopping in periodically but was never able to catch someone in the office.
> 
> Anyways, I was there when she called you this afternoon and was informed that xxxxxx had hired another contractor to take care of all of the properties.
> 
> Our agreement with xxxxxxd goes through October of 2014. This agreement is backloaded to spread the snowplowing costs out over the summer months, since there is minimal grass to maintain at xxxod.
> 
> Our monthly charges for snowplowing would have been $700 per month, including curb to curb cleanups when lots were cleared (we include it on all of our xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx properties in the flat bill) yet we were only charging $475. That means that $275 per month in the summer should be to recoup these charges.
> 
> If we are truly out at xxxxxxxxod, then I will be sending an invoice for $1,650 for the remaining balance owed for snowplowing services, as we will not be paid for them over the summer.
> 
> Attached is the agreement that we were working under. Jxxxxxxxxdxxe was the property manager and Kxxxxxx xxxxxxxxxxxxxxn was the regional manager at the time.
> 
> It's the same agreement I'd been working with at xxxxxx since before Jxxxxxx was property manager and Holly xxxxxxer was the regional.
> 
> Also, we have not been paid for snowplowing at all for April at xxxxxxxxxd Apartments even though we plowed all of the storms. We had received no notification that changes were made nor that we were no longer responsible for the services to be rendered at xxxxx Apartments. That invoice is $475. This was set up on a recurring invoice.
> 
> Please discuss with xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx and advise.


No I think its actually pretty tame.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1807193 said:


> Is she hot?


In that late 30's hair up, Dominatrix kinda way she could be.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Nice goal!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goalllllllllllll


----------



## SSS Inc.

They better not get all defensive and let these guys walk into our zone now.


----------



## gmcdan

*scores again`````````````````*

2-0 now``````````````


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1807204 said:


> No I think its actually pretty tame.


I agree very professional and to the point. That with a copy of the contract you should be good. I bet you will have to fight for it though


----------



## qualitycut

At least the games going real quick


----------



## Camden

Blackhawks are absolutely flying right now. Wild need to match their increased intensity.


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;1807213 said:


> Blackhawks are absolutely flying right now. Wild need to match their increased intensity.


If they keep pushing we'll be ok. If they go into that poor defensive mode it could get ugly


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1807211 said:


> I agree very professional and to the point. That with a copy of the contract you should be good. I bet you will have to fight for it though


Biggest problem is going to be that I don't have an email with the signed contract. My email crashed at the time.

However, I DO have a whole month's worth of work paid for under the agreement, plus the past history.

I'm secretly hoping they just pay the $1,650 and let me go on my way.

I think Polaris and quality both plowed this place. Either that, or I plowed it, and sent them other places, don't remember.

The regional is one that loves Rx landscape though, which I don't understand.

I do, but I don't. Why they think Rx is the only company that can handle all their needs is beyond me.


----------



## Camden

NorthernProServ;1807198 said:


> 1-About 8 tines on the dethatcher, just replaced 6
> 2- lost the set screw on one of the legs for the dethatcher


If you're in need of a new dethatcher the one I got from CMP Attachments is awesome. Thanks to the wind the grass was flying all around today, I loved it. It's really aggressive and well built, better than the JRCOs I've used.


----------



## qualitycut

We need a 5 goal lead to make me comfortable


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1807216 said:


> If you're in need of a new dethatcher the one I got from CMP Attachments is awesome. Thanks to the wind the grass was flying all around today, I loved it. It's really aggressive and well built, better than the JRCOs I've used.


You're welcome.

Oh, and my BP blower is just as awesome.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sent the email, it'll be interesting to see what sort of response I get.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1807217 said:


> We need a 5 goal lead to make me comfortable


I agree. I wish I was there right now.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1807217 said:


> We need a 5 goal lead to make me comfortable


I was thinking the same thing


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1807220 said:


> Sent the email, it'll be interesting to see what sort of response I get.


Can you please send a signed copy of our contract


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1807219 said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> Oh, and my BP blower is just as awesome.


Thanks! (I never doubted your opinion)

As far as the blower is concerned, I'd be afraid that my clients would think I'm on welfare if I showed up with equipment like that.

:waving:


----------



## SSS Inc.

I tried to rub our two goals in a bit over in the Illinois Thread and I realized this whole site is dead but the MN weather thread. We're only five months from snow season, might as well keep it going.


----------



## qualitycut

Kinda hope its raining in the am, I'm so damn sore. I thibk I have used every muscle in my body the last two days and they were the first two days of actual work. I wouldn't mind laying in bed till about 9


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1807225 said:


> I tried to rub our two goals in a bit over in the Illinois Thread and I realized this whole site is dead but the MN weather thread. We're only five months from snow season, might as well keep it going.


Or 7 .....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1807223 said:


> Can you please send a signed copy of our contract


I know that is exactly what the response will be.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1807215 said:


> Biggest problem is going to be that I don't have an email with the signed contract. My email crashed at the time.
> 
> However, I DO have a whole month's worth of work paid for under the agreement, plus the past history.
> 
> I'm secretly hoping they just pay the $1,650 and let me go on my way.
> 
> I think Polaris and quality both plowed this place. Either that, or I plowed it, and sent them other places, don't remember.
> 
> The regional is one that loves Rx landscape though, which I don't understand.
> 
> I do, but I don't. Why they think Rx is the only company that can handle all their needs is beyond me.


In future contact mention the contract if they ask for a copy tell them to check there records and view there copy. Im not tour secretary is my coment. It eorked for me last year although i had a signed contract i just told them thst and said i was liening the property at the end of the month and filing in court in 60 days. Had a check in full with in a week


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1807227 said:


> Or 7 .....


Maybe....Maybe not. October-December you never know for sure. 6.5 months until thanksgiving.

Bryzgalov!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1807224 said:


> Thanks! (I never doubted your opinion)
> 
> As far as the blower is concerned, I'd be afraid that my clients would think I'm on welfare if I showed up with equipment like that.
> 
> :waving:


Wow. For a backpack blower. Yeah, I'm sure they look through the clouds of dust and see exactly what you guys are using.

98% wouldn't have a clue what brand it was, let alone what stickers should be on it, whether there should be an exhaust clamp holding the tube in place or if it was OEM.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1807223 said:


> Can you please send a signed copy of our contract


Im not your secretary you should have made a copy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1807229 said:


> In future contact mention the contract if they ask for a copy tell them to check there records and view there copy. Im not tour secretary is my coment. It eorked for me last year although i had a signed contract i just told them thst and said i was liening the property at the end of the month and filing in court in 60 days. Had a check in full with in a week


That is what I will do. The former property manager is still in the company, and I may shoot an email over to her and see where the contract would be. I know they have a copy as well.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1807229 said:


> In future contact mention the contract if they ask for a copy tell them to check there records and view there copy. Im not tour secretary is my coment. It eorked for me last year although i had a signed contract i just told them thst and said i was liening the property at the end of the month and filing in court in 60 days. Had a check in full with in a week


Spell check much? :laughing::laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1807231 said:


> Wow. For a backpack blower. Yeah, I'm sure they look through the clouds of dust and see exactly what you guys are using.
> 
> 98% wouldn't have a clue what brand it was, let alone what stickers should be on it, whether there should be an exhaust clamp holding the tube in place or if it was OEM.


You should see a blacktopper's BP blowers. They get a bit dirty.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1807232 said:


> Im not your secretary you should have made a copy.


Yea until they say they don't have one and need prof to sign off in it. They might try and screw him might not.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1807234 said:


> Spell check much? :laughing::laughing:


Typing fast. One eye on the game one on my phone. Thought about editing it but got lazy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1807226 said:


> Kinda hope its raining in the am, I'm so damn sore. I thibk I have used every muscle in my body the last two days and they were the first two days of actual work. I wouldn't mind laying in bed till about 9


If we can get 2/3s of a day in tomorrow, we can have the rest of the cleanups done by Sunday night, and that's with going to the Mother's Day brunch at Running Aces on Sunday and mowing 4 schools on Saturday.

Need 2/3s of a day tomorrow though.

Wouldn't be bad for having 15" of snow and 5" of rain in the last 3 weeks.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1807236 said:


> Yea until they say they don't have one and need prof to sign off in it. They might try and screw him might not.


I know this company, they will try to get out of it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goalllllllllll


----------



## Polarismalibu

Goal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

How about 4-0 and a Bryzgalov shut out.??????????


----------



## qualitycut

Or 4 will do


----------



## Polarismalibu

One more for the 5 goal insurance lead!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goallll!!!!!!!!!!! Dominate!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hopefully we can take this series in 6 games!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Call me crazy but I've liked Bryzgalov this series. He's played great.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1807249 said:


> Call me crazy but I've liked Bryzgalov this series. He's played great.


I agree. The goals in chicago were tought to stop. I spell checked


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1807250 said:


> I agree. The goals in chicago were tought to stop. I spell checked


:laughing: I was just kidding. Almost every Chicago goal was unstoppable without lots of luck. This guy got us into the playoffs afterall. I thought he got a bum wrap the first series.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1807231 said:


> Wow. For a backpack blower. Yeah, I'm sure they look through the clouds of dust and see exactly what you guys are using.
> 
> 98% wouldn't have a clue what brand it was, let alone what stickers should be on it, whether there should be an exhaust clamp holding the tube in place or if it was OEM.


I was 1/2 kidding. I just don't like running stuff that's at all cobbled together...just personal preference. For what you're asking for it you'll sell it quick.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1807251 said:


> :laughing: I was just kidding. Almost every Chicago goal was unstoppable without lots of luck. This guy got us into the playoffs afterall. I thought he got a bum wrap the first series.


I agree.I cant add gremlins off my phone for sum reason.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1807252 said:


> I was 1/2 kidding. I just don't like running stuff that's at all cobbled together...just personal preference. For what you're asking for it you'll sell it quick.


I agree with the cobbled together part. That's where I just said screw it, drove over and bought a new one.

However, for someone looking for a back up, extra for when they have an extra guy 1 day / week, or homeowner that wants to put $40 in parts into it, it'll be just like new.

Any less than $200 and I'll just give them to my workers for their house.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm really getting caught up with technology.

Added money to my PSN account online while doing paperwork, then set up my PS4 to download MLB The Show '14 to download while I am finishing up these bids.

Should be able to play some baseball here in 20 minutes.


----------



## OC&D

Awesome game by the Wild. 

I had to put my dog asleep on Sunday and it's been hard to care about much else. I hope you're all getting your work done while we have some decent weather.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1807192 said:


> cb -
> 
> you talk to Anne yet?


Yes sir, and working out a plan for the situation with her


----------



## Greenery

OC&D;1807256 said:


> Awesome game by the Wild.
> 
> I had to put my dog asleep on Sunday and it's been hard to care about much else. I hope you're all getting your work done while we have some decent weather.


Sorry to hear about the pooch.


----------



## Ranger620

OC&D;1807256 said:


> Awesome game by the Wild.
> 
> I had to put my dog asleep on Sunday and it's been hard to care about much else. I hope you're all getting your work done while we have some decent weather.


Sorry to hear about the dog. They are around for such a short time.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

OC&D;1807256 said:


> Awesome game by the Wild.
> 
> I had to put my dog asleep on Sunday and it's been hard to care about much else. I hope you're all getting your work done while we have some decent weather.


That sucks, it's tough.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1807198 said:


> Lets see what broke today....
> 
> 1-About 8 tines on the dethatcher, just replaced 6
> 2- lost the set screw on one of the legs for the dethatcher
> 3- trailer lights not working, turns out just a fuse.
> 5- Fast Vac on the Ferris, belt broke and NO body has a replacement....run to fleet farm and SOB found one within 3/4" of an inch. Go to put it on and see one of the pulleys has hair line cracks in it, looks it a time bomb ready to blow..... Get 3 more lawns done and see the new belt is already coming apart, the outside skin on it.... might not be as good as I though.....
> 
> yeah, I think that is it! Some how still had a productive day though!
> 
> And we take good care of are stuff too, I tell you sometimes a guy cant catch a break!


Hate those days... what kind of dethatcher?



LwnmwrMan22;1807200 said:


> This probably isn't the best time to post this..... but, is this too strong?
> 
> I stopped in today at xxxxxxxxd to meet you and saw Bxxxxxx.
> 
> You and I had met only briefly back when the changeover was happening at xxxxxxxx one day when I was there plowing and I wanted to touch base with you, see if things were okay with the agreement in place, etc.
> 
> I had been stopping in periodically but was never able to catch someone in the office.
> 
> Anyways, I was there when she called you this afternoon and was informed that xxxxxx had hired another contractor to take care of all of the properties.
> 
> Our agreement with xxxxxxd goes through October of 2014. This agreement is backloaded to spread the snowplowing costs out over the summer months, since there is minimal grass to maintain at xxxod.
> 
> Our monthly charges for snowplowing would have been $700 per month, including curb to curb cleanups when lots were cleared (we include it on all of our xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx properties in the flat bill) yet we were only charging $475. That means that $275 per month in the summer should be to recoup these charges.
> 
> If we are truly out at xxxxxxxxod, then I will be sending an invoice for $1,650 for the remaining balance owed for snowplowing services, as we will not be paid for them over the summer.
> 
> Attached is the agreement that we were working under. Jxxxxxxxxdxxe was the property manager and Kxxxxxx xxxxxxxxxxxxxxn was the regional manager at the time.
> 
> It's the same agreement I'd been working with at xxxxxx since before Jxxxxxx was property manager and xxxxx xxxxxxer was the regional.
> 
> Also, we have not been paid for snowplowing at all for April at xxxxxxxxxd Apartments even though we plowed all of the storms. We had received no notification that changes were made nor that we were no longer responsible for the services to be rendered at xxxxx Apartments. That invoice is $475. This was set up on a recurring invoice.
> 
> Please discuss with xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx and advise.


Looks perfectly legit...



LwnmwrMan22;1807205 said:


> In that late 30's hair up, Dominatrix kinda way she could be.


Hahaha... that's one way to describe it...



LwnmwrMan22;1807215 said:


> Why they think Rx is the only company that can handle all their needs is beyond me.


Because Rx is the best at everything and we should all be like them...........



SSS Inc.;1807225 said:


> I tried to rub our two goals in a bit over in the Illinois Thread and I realized this whole site is dead but the MN weather thread. We're only five months from snow season, might as well keep it going.


Why the heck not...



LwnmwrMan22;1807238 said:


> If we can get 2/3s of a day in tomorrow, we can have the rest of the cleanups done by Sunday night, and that's with going to the Mother's Day brunch at Running Aces on Sunday and mowing 4 schools on Saturday.
> 
> Need 2/3s of a day tomorrow though.
> 
> Wouldn't be bad for having 15" of snow and 5" of rain in the last 3 weeks.


Has it only been 3 weeks?



LwnmwrMan22;1807255 said:


> I'm really getting caught up with technology.
> 
> Added money to my PSN account online while doing paperwork, then set up my PS4 to download MLB The Show '14 to download while I am finishing up these bids.
> 
> Should be able to play some baseball here in 20 minutes.


Impressive... I wish I could turn my PS3 on...

Missed all 4 goals while I was on a dang fire call!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1807257 said:


> Yes sir, and working out a plan for the situation with her


Sounds good. Keep thinking I need to get over there and get those properties done.


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1807261 said:


> Hate those days... what kind of dethatcher?
> 
> Looks perfectly legit...
> 
> Hahaha... that's one way to describe it...
> 
> * Because Rx is the best at everything and we should all be like them...........*
> 
> Why the heck not...
> 
> *Has it only been 3 weeks?*
> 
> Impressive... I wish I could turn my PS3 on...
> 
> Missed all 4 goals while I was on a dang fire call!!!


A guy I went to school with at Anoka Tech worked for them for a season, he said they only mulched leaves & grass during clean ups, never bagged. 

It feels like it's been months since we saw snow. Lately I can hardly remember the date or day of the week


----------



## Deershack

banonea;1807175 said:


> No split, but if I am able to get 2 new mowers with these thwre is dinner and drinks in his future. ......


Tim: Did you get a chance to put those keys in the mail?


----------



## Deershack

Latest backyard scorecard. After yesterday, 3 squirles- 2 rabbits and 2 woodchucks won't be coming back to the yard.

How do I get the spell check to work?


----------



## SnowGuy73

54° cloudy calm


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like some decent storms moving through by Jim.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1807264 said:


> A guy I went to school with at Anoka Tech worked for them for a season, he said they only mulched leaves & grass during clean ups, never bagged.
> 
> It feels like it's been months since we saw snow. Lately I can hardly remember the date or day of the week


Unless specifically asked for by the property, a buddy of mine only mulches leaves as well, doesn't bag.

Personally, I don't care for the look.

Unless you have Maple and Ash where the leaves basically turn to dust, it looks messy to me.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1807273 said:


> Looks like some decent storms moving through by Jim.


Wasn't to bad. Was at my big mulch job and realized I forgot about yours. Still needing it done?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just sent my guys out on their own. A list without anything too major for cleanups, big test after two days.

Waiting for a new set of tires / rims for the tractor to show up from New York. Pomps quoted me $2200 for just the tires, found a complete OEM set of tires and rims for $650. Don't even have to pay for mounting now.


----------



## qualitycut

Any one have an idea how to get a bird from not making a nest. I have one that keeps building one literally right on top of the garage door opener where the sprocket and chain are an I have took it down twice now. I tend to leave the door open for long periods of time.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1807276 said:


> Just sent my guys out on their own. A list without anything too major for cleanups, big test after two days.
> 
> Waiting for a new set of tires / rims for the tractor to show up from New York. Pomps quoted me $2200 for just the tires, found a complete OEM set of tires and rims for $650. Don't even have to pay for mounting now.


Did you send them out so you could play ps4 all day lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1807280 said:


> Did you send them out so you could play ps4 all day lol


Kind of.....

I'm a bit sore. Should probably get the Z-Spray out and get it fired up for the year.


----------



## snowman55

RX is a plague on the industry. Worse than chuck in a truck. They bid specs but don't do work specified. They have tried to poach many of our accounts by bidding at 70% our price. I heard they have lost several of their account managers last couple years and the new guys only sales technique is to low ball, promise and not deliver. I have several customers who have used them in the past and have vowed to NEVER hire them again.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I guess I'm lucky enough to never heard of RX.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;1807282 said:


> RX is a plague on the industry. Worse than chuck in a truck. They bid specs but don't do work specified. They have tried to poach many of our accounts by bidding at 70% our price. I heard they have lost several of their account managers last couple years and the new guys only sales technique is to low ball, promise and not deliver. I have several customers who have used them in the past and have vowed to NEVER hire them again.


This company I do work for, 1/2 of the people are on the same page as snowman, 1/2 love Rx.

It seems it's the newer regionals, newer property managers that see the low price, then they can make budget and get their bonus.

The ones that have been around, have been burned, and won't use them.


----------



## BossPlow614

I went against them on a bid early this spring, neither of us got it, and I had never even heard of the company that got it. I went to pull stakes at one of the properties 2 weeks agi and their clean up job wasn't exactly on par in my opinion. They bagged at least but dumped the grass in the woods right behind the lot, talk about an eyesore.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1807285 said:


> I went against them on a bid early this spring, neither of us got it, and I had never even heard of the company that got it. I went to pull stakes at one of the properties 2 weeks agi and their clean up job wasn't exactly on par in my opinion. They bagged at least but dumped the grass in the woods right behind the lot, talk about an eyesore.


I have a handful that want us to dump in the woods but we at least blow them around so its not a big pile


----------



## MNPLOWCO

banonea;1807175 said:


> No split, but if I am able to get 2 new mowers with these thwre is dinner and drinks in his future. ......


Heck no. These were just pieces of metal and rubber that had to be moved.
Glad you could put them together. Get what you can and invest in what you need that would better suit you. Thanks for taking them away!


----------



## qualitycut

Weird thing happened one tank on the exmark ran out of gas and wouldn't start finally figured out fuse poped. This happen to anyone?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1807286 said:


> I have a handful that want us to dump in the woods but we at least blow them around so its not a big pile


Same. We SHOULD be able to run without the dump trailer this spring. I've been scheduling so we can dump at sites throughout the day.

Today, not sure how it will work. The guys are doing a fair amount right in town in Wyoming, nowhere to dump, and I'm not around to show them.

If they need to, we have a couple of those big green bagsters in the truck. Worse case they have to empty the hopper two or three times into those and lift it into the box of the pickup.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

qualitycut;1807290 said:


> Weird thing happened one tank on the exmark ran out of gas and wouldn't start finally figured out fuse poped. This happen to anyone?


Never had a fuse go yet...(just an engine).


----------



## qualitycut

Outdoor yoga class next store


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1807283 said:


> I guess I'm lucky enough to never heard of RX.


Rx is the shorthand for what you get from the doctor when you need medicine. I don't want to name names, I'm not that kind of guy.

They are a decent sized company in the cities that targets townhomes, some commercial properties.

Their mantra is to bid low, get the account, then upsell upsell upsell at high rates.

Any and every service call will be charged, minimal communication between the customer and provider on the provider's end, at least with the management teams I'm dealing with.

Typically they will last 2-3 years with a property, then people will get tired of them, and move on.

They have account managers, so if your account manager doesn't respond, then you're stuck.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1807295 said:


> Rx is the shorthand for what you get from the doctor when you need medicine. I don't want to name names, I'm not that kind of guy.
> 
> They are a decent sized company in the cities that targets townhomes, some commercial properties.
> 
> Their mantra is to bid low, get the account, then upsell upsell upsell at high rates.
> 
> Any and every service call will be charged, minimal communication between the customer and provider on the provider's end, at least with the management teams I'm dealing with.
> 
> Typically they will last 2-3 years with a property, then people will get tired of them, and move on.
> 
> They have account managers, so if your account manager doesn't respond, then you're stuck.


They are the spirit airlines of lawn care.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1807294 said:


> Outdoor yoga class next store


Still looking for extra help?? If that's next door I can maybe make it work lol I can't guarantee I'll get any work done though


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1807296 said:


> They are the spirit airlines of lawn care.


LOL - My wife and several of her friends flew to FL a couple months ago because they got super cheap tickets on....SPIRIT AIRLINES!

Their flight got delayed 4 times before it was finally cancelled. They didn't leave MN until 23 hours after it was already supposed to be in FL. All of them said they'd never fly on that airline again.


----------



## cbservicesllc

snowman55;1807282 said:


> RX is a plague on the industry. Worse than chuck in a truck. They bid specs but don't do work specified. They have tried to poach many of our accounts by bidding at 70% our price. I heard they have lost several of their account managers last couple years and the new guys only sales technique is to low ball, promise and not deliver. I have several customers who have used them in the past and have vowed to NEVER hire them again.


You said it....


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1807295 said:


> Rx is the shorthand for what you get from the doctor when you need medicine. I don't want to name names, I'm not that kind of guy.
> 
> They are a decent sized company in the cities that targets townhomes, some commercial properties.
> 
> Their mantra is to bid low, get the account, then upsell upsell upsell at high rates.
> 
> Any and every service call will be charged, minimal communication between the customer and provider on the provider's end, at least with the management teams I'm dealing with.
> 
> Typically they will last 2-3 years with a property, then people will get tired of them, and move on.
> 
> They have account managers, so if your account manager doesn't respond, then you're stuck.


Couldn't have said it better myself...


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1807295 said:


> Rx is the shorthand for what you get from the doctor when you need medicine. I don't want to name names, I'm not that kind of guy.
> 
> They are a decent sized company in the cities that targets townhomes, some commercial properties.
> 
> Their mantra is to bid low, get the account, then upsell upsell upsell at high rates.
> 
> Any and every service call will be charged, minimal communication between the customer and provider on the provider's end, at least with the management teams I'm dealing with.
> 
> Typically they will last 2-3 years with a property, then people will get tired of them, and move on.
> 
> They have account managers, so if your account manager doesn't respond, then you're stuck.


Problem IS when they do get rid a lowball company they only remember they were only paying $XX dollars for service. Then we give them a quote for 20-30% more and they look at us like WE are the ones trying to screw them. Some prop mgrs get it some don't


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

A guy can go nuts just sitting in front of the computer on a day like today with the work that should be getting done.

At least my guys just checked in, they are on schedule.

Should be done with the list I gave them by about noon.

Hopefully my tires will be here by then.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1807303 said:


> A guy can go nuts just sitting in front of the computer on a day like today with the work that should be getting done.
> 
> At least my guys just checked in, they are on schedule.
> 
> Should be done with the list I gave them by about noon.
> 
> Hopefully my tires will be here by then.


Turf tires for the Kubota?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1807305 said:


> Turf tires for the Kubota?












Yah, here are my originals.

Fronts are shot, rears are good.

The fronts are a special tire (didn't know from purchase of tractor) but the thought was Titan was going to design low profile turf tires that could get foam filled.

Well, that never took off, so I have this odd-ball sized tire that hardly anyone even knows how to look up. It's a LSW 305-521. Most people look at you like you're an idiot when you try to order.

Cheapest I've found for just a single front tire is $319 at Westside Tire in Corcoran. They had to do some digging to figure out where to even get one, but they were able.

Pomp's quoted me a little over $2,000 for a complete set.

I found a set of take offs that a guy wanted R4 (bar tread) on his tractor out in New York. All tires and rims for $650. Have a shipper on Uship bringing them to me for $228. Now I have rears as well in case we slice one.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1807303 said:


> A guy can go nuts just sitting in front of the computer on a day like today with the work that should be getting done.
> 
> At least my guys just checked in, they are on schedule.
> 
> Should be done with the list I gave them by about noon.
> 
> Hopefully my tires will be here by then.


My excuse is I have to watch the little one, mom is in Cabo with her girlfriends


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1807306 said:


> Yah, here are my originals.
> 
> Fronts are shot, rears are good.
> 
> The fronts are a special tire (didn't know from purchase of tractor) but the thought was Titan was going to design low profile turf tires that could get foam filled.
> 
> Well, that never took off, so I have this odd-ball sized tire that hardly anyone even knows how to look up. It's a LSW 305-521. Most people look at you like you're an idiot when you try to order.
> 
> Cheapest I've found for just a single front tire is $319 at Westside Tire in Corcoran. They had to do some digging to figure out where to even get one, but they were able.
> 
> Pomp's quoted me a little over $2,000 for a complete set.
> 
> I found a set of take offs that a guy wanted R4 (bar tread) on his tractor out in New York. All tires and rims for $650. Have a shipper on Uship bringing them to me for $228. Now I have rears as well in case we slice one.


Nothing like having a proprietary piece


----------



## NorthernProServ

JRCOE=cbservicesllc;1807261]Hate those days... what kind of dethatcher?


JRCO, have 3 of them and somehow it always the same one falling part it seems like.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I keep looking for more deals on these tires. They come up every so often at a Proxibid auction (like Fahey) but you have to look almost every day.

I found the New York ones by accident looking for trucks.

You know you're on the wrong site when it says "Your #1 dealer for ALL your *tyre* needs". Guessing shipping won't be cheap from them.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1807310 said:


> JRCOE=cbservicesllc;1807261]Hate those days... what kind of dethatcher?
> 
> JRCO, have 3 of them and somehow it always the same one falling part it seems like.


I seen LTG is running the CMP dethachers now as well. Check them out when you get there next.

Camden is sold, you will be to.

Or... you're more on the NW side of town, the guy is just up in Becker if you get a rain day. Google CMP Attachments. If I remember right, his name is Derek. He'll let you come to the shop and pick it up as well.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1807312 said:


> I seen LTG is running the CMP dethachers now as well. Check them out when you get there next.
> 
> Camden is sold, you will be to.
> 
> Or... you're more on the NW side of town, the guy is just up in Becker if you get a rain day. Google CMP Attachments. If I remember right, his name is Derek. He'll let you come to the shop and pick it up as well.


Wasn't CMP in Isanti? I know they were at one time. They did 4wheeler stuff there


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I guess my dropping names from the corporate office has some pull....


The response to the email I sent last night...

Hello Jeremy,

I'm glad you reached out to me on this issue. I was working with the impression that the contract was canceled at the same time xxxxxx's was. I'll look into this futher. We have not entered into any new contracts with anyone else at this time, but we should meet to get on the same page and see if there's a way to make this work going forward. Are you available on Friday afternoon to meet with me onsite? 

BTW, your April invoice has been approved awhile ago and you should be receiving payment shortly from the corporate office. Keep me informed.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1807313 said:


> Wasn't CMP in Isanti? I know they were at one time. They did 4wheeler stuff there


http://www.cmpattachments.com/aboutus.asp

I know last year when I bought mine, I had called the number on a Sunday morning about 10 and the guy answered. I was just going to leave a message for someone to call on Monday. He talked for about 30 minutes, answered every question I had. He said I could come over and buy one that day if I needed it, or he would drop one off at the dealer of my choice (which I did).

For you quality....

http://www.cmpattachments.com/product_p/shr72.htm


----------



## Camden

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1807313 said:


> Wasn't CMP in Isanti? I know they were at one time. They did 4wheeler stuff there


His shop is way out in the country but he's got a Becker address. I'd say he's 7-8 miles from town.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Camden;1807316 said:


> His shop is way out in the country but he's got a Becker address. I'd say he's 7-8 miles from town.


I was thinking Cambridge Metal & Palstics (CMP).


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well crap. 1 pm and no tires. No phone call. Wish I knew when, I could run and grab some lunch.


----------



## olsonbro

LwnmwrMan22;1807295 said:


> Rx is the shorthand for what you get from the doctor when you need medicine. I don't want to name names, I'm not that kind of guy.
> 
> They are a decent sized company in the cities that targets townhomes, some commercial properties.
> 
> Their mantra is to bid low, get the account, then upsell upsell upsell at high rates.
> 
> Any and every service call will be charged, minimal communication between the customer and provider on the provider's end, at least with the management teams I'm dealing with.
> 
> Typically they will last 2-3 years with a property, then people will get tired of them, and move on.
> 
> They have account managers, so if your account manager doesn't respond, then you're stuck.


Well put. I really don't mind them as a competitor. They go after HOA maintenance much the same as I do. But as you mentioned, their prices are low and they don't last long. 2-3 seasons is all they regularly get, they have a hard time resigning customers. They are a sales machine, and apparently are very good at it. I've lost customers to them, but over the years I've gained far more than I've lost from them. They are the low cost/low service provider. They just can't compete with our service and execution. Seems like one you run a contract with them, you don't go back. We pick up several customers every year that are ending a relationship with them.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

olsonbro;1807319 said:


> Well put. I really don't mind them as a competitor. They go after HOA maintenance much the same as I do. But as you mentioned, their prices are low and they don't last long. 2-3 seasons is all they regularly get, they have a hard time resigning customers. They are a sales machine, and apparently are very good at it. I've lost customers to them, but over the years I've gained far more than I've lost from them. They are the low cost/low service provider. They just can't compete with our service and execution. Seems like one you run a contract with them, you don't go back. We pick up several customers every year that are ending a relationship with them.


If we all had an office of "account managers" that would just cold call location after location after location, we could be sales machines as well.

Not much different than Lynde Enterprises out of Corcoran. They say an opportunity to go right to corporate offices and say "I'll take everything you have in the metro".

Arby's, VIOC, a large number of the chain locations are done by Lynde's or a sub of Lynde's. On the weekends they are in Lindstrom doing the Arby's. Then they WERE up at the Denny's in North Branch. I couldn't imagine paying guys from Corcoran to drive up to Lindstrom and North Branch to mow 1 or 2 restaurants.

Yes, I realize it's all in the bid, just the logistics would be a head ache.

I get more from Rx than I lose to them, which MIGHT be a good thing?? Can't really decide.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well, speaking of sales machines..... sitting here, getting caught up on emails, got quite a bit more work to do now.

Added 3 more accounts, 4 new mulch jobs and am starting to feel the scheduling pinch.

My guys are done with their list, now I'm dispatching from home, trying to keep them moving.

Hopefully it doesn't rain too hard tomorrow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Tires will be here in about 12 minutes, just put a pizza in the oven.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Cheating.... all you are working......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Nevermind, if I post a bunch in a row, they'll just be deleted.

I was going to keep posting so I got #70,000, but then MJD would wipe out all of my efforts for spamming.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1807310 said:


> JRCOE=cbservicesllc;1807261]Hate those days... what kind of dethatcher?
> 
> JRCO, have 3 of them and somehow it always the same one falling part it seems like.


How old? I guess I can't seem to remember set screws on mine... i'll have to go look


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1807314 said:


> I guess my dropping names from the corporate office has some pull....
> 
> The response to the email I sent last night...
> 
> Hello Jeremy,
> 
> I'm glad you reached out to me on this issue. I was working with the impression that the contract was canceled at the same time xxxxxx's was. I'll look into this futher. We have not entered into any new contracts with anyone else at this time, but we should meet to get on the same page and see if there's a way to make this work going forward. Are you available on Friday afternoon to meet with me onsite?
> 
> BTW, your April invoice has been approved awhile ago and you should be receiving payment shortly from the corporate office. Keep me informed.


Nice work!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1807320 said:


> If we all had an office of "account managers" that would just cold call location after location after location, we could be sales machines as well.
> 
> *Not much different than Lynde Enterprises out of Corcoran.* They say an opportunity to go right to corporate offices and say "I'll take everything you have in the metro".
> 
> Arby's, VIOC, a large number of the chain locations are done by Lynde's or a sub of Lynde's. On the weekends they are in Lindstrom doing the Arby's. Then they WERE up at the Denny's in North Branch. I couldn't imagine paying guys from Corcoran to drive up to Lindstrom and North Branch to mow 1 or 2 restaurants.
> 
> Yes, I realize it's all in the bid, just the logistics would be a head ache.
> 
> I get more from Rx than I lose to them, which MIGHT be a good thing?? Can't really decide.


Hey, hey, hey... Don't give Corcoran a bad name... Lynde is out of Osseo... I also can't believe how far those guys drive... It's absolutely insane


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1807323 said:


> Cheating.... all you are working......





LwnmwrMan22;1807324 said:


> Nevermind, if I post a bunch in a row, they'll just be deleted.
> 
> I was going to keep posting so I got #70,000, but then MJD would wipe out all of my efforts for spamming.


Did some already get deleted? Seems like we're only seeing one side of the conversation... or is that just a day in the life of Lwnmwrman?


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1807328 said:


> Hey, hey, hey... Don't give Corcoran a bad name... Lynde is out of Osseo... I also can't believe how far those guys drive... It's absolutely insane


I hate Lynde's, mainly because they own the yard waste site and some of the guys that work there are a$$es.


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1807330 said:


> I hate Lynde's, mainly because they own the yard waste site and some of the guys that work there are a$$es.


No, no... different Lynde... Lynde in Osseo is pronounced like "Linder's" .... Lynde as in yard waste site is pronounced like "binder" with an L... they own the greenhouse on Pineview and 30 as well...

Lynde on Pineview is alright... I do a lot of irrigation work for their landscape crew...

And the guys at yard waste ARE stupid sometimes... mostly grumpy old jerks... there is the one old guy that only charges me like a yard no matter what I bring in though...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1807329 said:


> Did some already get deleted? Seems like we're only seeing one side of the conversation... or is that just a day in the life of Lwnmwrman?


Nope, just being bored after waiting, and waiting, and waiting.

Got paperwork done. Made phone calls. Got the Z-spray running. Kinda just twiddling my thumbs.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bam!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1807333 said:


> Bam!!!!!!!!!!!!


DANG you!!!! I had it all ready to go!!!!! :salute:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1632224 said:


> I'm surprised that Nws hasn't extended the winter weather advisory again yet.


You're right. I was looking at the Meteogram wondering the same thing.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1807334 said:


> DANG you!!!! I had it all ready to go!!!!! :salute:


You got it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Post #18000 was on 11-22-13, essentially the first "snowfall" of this last season.

That means we've posted 52,000 posts in 5.5 months when it took 5.5 years to get the first 18,000.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh, and no tires yet. At least it's a beautiful day to be sitting outside, waiting.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1807338 said:


> Oh, and no tires yet. At least it's a beautiful day to be sitting outside, waiting.


You used u-ship?? Is jared from shipping wars bringing it?? He's always late you should see it tomorrow:laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yah, second time I've used them. Last time it was a mom / dad and teen age son. They travel the country and home school the kid.

Not sure what we have going today. This time it was booked by a shipper and they dispatch it out to the haulers.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1807339 said:


> You used u-ship?? Is jared from shipping wars bringing it?? He's always late you should see it tomorrow:laughing:


I know Roy ain't bringing them.... or maybe that's why they aren't here yet?!?!?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1807341 said:


> I know Roy ain't bringing them.... or maybe that's why they aren't here yet?!?!?


Or robbi, yum.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1807338 said:


> Oh, and no tires yet. At least it's a beautiful day to be sitting outside, waiting.


Your guys in Lino with little electric hedge trimmers??


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1807331 said:


> No, no... different Lynde... Lynde in Osseo is pronounced like "Linder's" .... Lynde as in yard waste site is pronounced like "binder" with an L... they own the greenhouse on Pineview and 30 as well...
> 
> Lynde on Pineview is alright... I do a lot of irrigation work for their landscape crew...
> 
> And the guys at yard waste ARE stupid sometimes... mostly grumpy old jerks... there is the one old guy that only charges me like a yard no matter what I bring in though...


Now that I didnt know.

And yes, all but 2 are jerks. The best is one guy who will say when my truck bed is overflowing with leaves/grass & he says "oh, that looks like about a yard"


----------



## BossPlow614

CB, just saw one of your guys in MG.


----------



## ryde307

Anyone work on residential homes in St paul? Looking for lawn work, light landscape, and lawn renovation it sounds like.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1807344 said:


> Or *robbi*, yum.


Seriously? O-V-E-R-R-A-T-E-D


----------



## BossPlow614

Camden;1807350 said:


> Seriously? O-V-E-R-R-A-T-E-D


No way! She's hot!


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1807350 said:


> Seriously? O-V-E-R-R-A-T-E-D


Wouldn't change anything from her neck down


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1807345 said:


> Your guys in Lino with little electric hedge trimmers??


Nope. They were in Wyoming all day. Where was that at?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1807349 said:


> Anyone work on residential homes in St paul? Looking for lawn work, light landscape, and lawn renovation it sounds like.


Djagusch might be interested in that.... MIGHT be.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Tires are here. Too bad it's 5:30 now and I just fired up the grill.

Need to fill some potholes at the local gas station MNPLOWCO helped plow last time and want to get them filled before it rains.

Guess Menard's patch it is.


----------



## BossPlow614

Im beginning to think that some clients (both commercial & resi) are thinking since the snow is gone that they don't have to pay their bill.


----------



## qualitycut

I need a day to finish all my landscape bids. Got distracted with the game last night. Looks like tomorrow I may get some time


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1807355 said:


> Nope. They were in Wyoming all day. Where was that at?


It was the bank across from holiday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1807361 said:


> It was the bank across from holiday.


That's the one I lost. Sounds like the bankers are hiring it "in house"?? Sheesh......


----------



## RussC

cbservicesllc;1807328 said:


> Hey, hey, hey... Don't give Corcoran a bad name... Lynde is out of Osseo... I also can't believe how far those guys drive... It's absolutely insane


I remember seeing them down in Shakopee mowing Arby's when we stopped at Chipotle picking up the auction mower. That's a head scratcher for sure.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You are right cb, I bought my '13 Ram and Durango from Brookdale Chrysler, and I remember seeing their shoppe as I was driving around with the test drives.


----------



## unit28

Tstm development /likely slightly elevated/ will become more probable after about 08/03z across parts of cntrl mn into w-cntrl/nwrn wi


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1807295 said:


> Rx is the shorthand for what you get from the doctor when you need medicine. I don't want to name names, I'm not that kind of guy.
> 
> They are a decent sized company in the cities that targets townhomes, some commercial properties.
> 
> Their mantra is to bid low, get the account, then upsell upsell upsell at high rates.
> 
> Any and every service call will be charged, minimal communication between the customer and provider on the provider's end, at least with the management teams I'm dealing with.
> 
> Typically they will last 2-3 years with a property, then people will get tired of them, and move on.
> 
> They have account managers, so if your account manager doesn't respond, then you're stuck.


I wasn't even thinking much into the way you worded it. Is it a national company?

The guy that works for has the flu. Still 3 dang clean ups to do. 2-3acre ones and a half acre one. At least I got my aerating done and over seeding before the rain


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1807372 said:


> I wasn't even thinking much into the way you worded it. Is it a national company?
> 
> The guy that works for has the flu. Still 3 dang clean ups to do. 2-3acre ones and a half acre one. At least I got my aerating done and over seeding before the rain


Not national. Local. Twin cities based.

I know they do a larger strip mall in Forest Lake, they used to go all the way up to Pine City. But then, so did I.

At least I was based 1/2 way up there.


----------



## unit28

Oh boy......
http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Summary.aspx


----------



## qualitycut

It sure clouded up quick


----------



## Camden

Gotta vent for a second...it's the wife's birthday and she always makes a bigger deal out of it then she needs to.

I quit working at 4:30 so that I could go home, shower and take her to dinner. I walk out of the bathroom and I'm like "So where do you want to go eat for your birthday?" and she's like "Oh, now you say something...I already ate because you didn't mention anything earlier.".

Cool, so you probably think she was okay with me going back to work then? NOPE! Stuck at home since 4:30 and I'm so far behind that I wouldn't be caught up if I worked every day for the next 2 weeks. I'm beyond upset.

Oh and the icing on the cake is that she wants me to take her out on Friday now. I was going to hit up a job in Paynesville that day. Unbelievable.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1807396 said:


> Gotta vent for a second...it's the wife's birthday and she always makes a bigger deal out of it then she needs to.
> 
> I quit working at 4:30 so that I could go home, shower and take her to dinner. I walk out of the bathroom and I'm like "So where do you want to go eat for your birthday?" and she's like "Oh, now you say something...I already ate because you didn't mention anything earlier.".
> 
> Cool, so you probably think she was okay with me going back to work then? NOPE! Stuck at home since 4:30 and I'm so far behind that I wouldn't be caught up if I worked every day for the next 2 weeks. I'm beyond upset.
> 
> Oh and the icing on the cake is that she wants me to take her out on Friday now. I was going to hit up a job in Paynesville that day. Unbelievable.


Haha sounds like almost every girl I know. Then they guilt trip you.


----------



## qualitycut

How many of you guys put black dirt under new sod?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1807396 said:


> Gotta vent for a second...it's the wife's birthday and she always makes a bigger deal out of it then she needs to.
> 
> I quit working at 4:30 so that I could go home, shower and take her to dinner. I walk out of the bathroom and I'm like "So where do you want to go eat for your birthday?" and she's like "Oh, now you say something...I already ate because you didn't mention anything earlier.".
> 
> Cool, so you probably think she was okay with me going back to work then? NOPE! Stuck at home since 4:30 and I'm so far behind that I wouldn't be caught up if I worked every day for the next 2 weeks. I'm beyond upset.
> 
> Oh and the icing on the cake is that she wants me to take her out on Friday now. I was going to hit up a job in Paynesville that day. Unbelievable.


Trust me, I feel the same way with Sunday. We are heading to Running Aces for brunch, at 2 pm.

RIGHT in the middle of the day.

Just like I'm upset since the tires took until 5 to get here today, I didn't have time to get those pot holes patched.

Had I known it was going to be 5, instead of the 9-1 window they sent me, not only would I have gone out this morning with the guys and gotten the last 2 large townhomes done today with 6 guys, instead of them going over properties that didn't really have anything to clean, I would have gotten my potholes filled as well.

A lot of us are feeling it right now. Just depends on how much rain over the next day or two.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1807400 said:


> How many of you guys put black dirt under new sod?


Depends on the native soil.


----------



## albhb3

Camden;1807396 said:


> Gotta vent for a second...it's the wife's birthday and she always makes a bigger deal out of it then she needs to.
> 
> I quit working at 4:30 so that I could go home, shower and take her to dinner. I walk out of the bathroom and I'm like "So where do you want to go eat for your birthday?" and she's like "Oh, now you say something...I already ate because you didn't mention anything earlier.".
> 
> Cool, so you probably think she was okay with me going back to work then? NOPE! Stuck at home since 4:30 and I'm so far behind that I wouldn't be caught up if I worked every day for the next 2 weeks. I'm beyond upset.
> 
> Oh and the icing on the cake is that she wants me to take her out on Friday now. I was going to hit up a job in Paynesville that day. Unbelievable.


you best set her straight its go baby go time gotta make hay when the sun shines. ohh and she sounds like an unthankful *****


----------



## BossPlow614

So which one of y'all is the fool with the company name of "PMS" & showed up at a neighbor's house (she's extremely cheap, that's why I haven't done it) down the street at 8:30p? I can see doing a commercial at 8p of you're behind but really, a resi?!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1807403 said:


> Depends on the native soil.


This is the answer I was going to post. Also, depends on if / why I know the original sod died.


----------



## albhb3

BossPlow614;1807405 said:


> So which one of y'all is the fool with the company name of "PMS" & showed up at a neighbor's house (she's extremely cheap, that's why I haven't done it) down the street at 8:30p? I can see doing a commercial at 8p of you're behind but really, a resi?!


shes probably a nagger (no not that kind) and she NEEDED it done immediately be careful what you wish for


----------



## BossPlow614

What I'd like to know is how she found the guy. I know a LOT of companies and never seen or heard of them before.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1807402 said:


> Trust me, I feel the same way with Sunday. We are heading to Running Aces for brunch, at 2 pm.
> 
> RIGHT in the middle of the day.
> 
> Just like I'm upset since the tires took until 5 to get here today, I didn't have time to get those pot holes patched.
> 
> Had I known it was going to be 5, instead of the 9-1 window they sent me, not only would I have gone out this morning with the guys and gotten the last 2 large townhomes done today with 6 guys, instead of them going over properties that didn't really have anything to clean, I would have gotten my potholes filled as well.
> 
> A lot of us are feeling it right now. Just depends on how much rain over the next day or two.


Amen that a lot of us are feeling the same... no one is in that boat alone...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Any of you guys dabbled in growth regulators for turf grass? I did it once at my high school about 15 years ago, worked well, and am thinking about doing it again.

Just wondering if anyone has, and which product they are using?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1807406 said:


> This is the answer I was going to post. Also, depends on if / why I know the original sod died.


They are mostly new construction so some fill that's not the best dirt, they don't want to pay for black dirt, i have done others with crappy fill and two years later its still there.


----------



## qualitycut

So the servalance video of the two kids casing his house come out after the trial. Wtf?


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1807414 said:


> So the servalance video of the two kids casing his house come out after the trial. Wtf?


I wasnt paying real good attention but I thought they said it was used in court to prove it was premeditated showing him park his truck a couple blocks away


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Weird. The same St. Cloud to Mora to Hinckley line that got snow all winter now has heavy rains training over the same area.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1807414 said:


> So the servalance video of the two kids casing his house come out after the trial. Wtf?


Referring to Byron Smith? It's common knowledge all across town that those two kids were nothing but trouble. The amount of evidence against them that wasn't allowed to be presented is incredible.

To me, background info about the parents should be admissible so that you know and understand what kind of mindset these kids grew up under. You know the saying, the apple doesn't fall far from the tree.


----------



## Drakeslayer

BossPlow614;1807409 said:


> What I'd like to know is how she found the guy. I know a LOT of companies and never seen or heard of them before.


Mowz! Very quick response time.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Camden;1807396 said:


> Gotta vent for a second...it's the wife's birthday and she always makes a bigger deal out of it then she needs to.
> 
> I quit working at 4:30 so that I could go home, shower and take her to dinner. I walk out of the bathroom and I'm like "So where do you want to go eat for your birthday?" and she's like "Oh, now you say something...I already ate because you didn't mention anything earlier.".
> 
> Cool, so you probably think she was okay with me going back to work then? NOPE! Stuck at home since 4:30 and I'm so far behind that I wouldn't be caught up if I worked every day for the next 2 weeks. I'm beyond upset.
> 
> Oh and the icing on the cake is that she wants me to take her out on Friday now. I was going to hit up a job in Paynesville that day. Unbelievable.


Sometimes I think they try to piss us off.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1807415 said:


> I wasnt paying real good attention but I thought they said it was used in court to prove it was premeditated showing him park his truck a couple blocks away


Didn't say anything about that this was them just casing the place


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;1807418 said:


> Referring to Byron Smith? It's common knowledge all across town that those two kids were nothing but trouble. The amount of evidence against them that wasn't allowed to be presented is incredible.
> 
> To me, background info about the parents should be admissible so that you know and understand what kind of mindset these kids grew up under. You know the saying, the apple doesn't fall far from the tree.


I agree camden all info should be allowed. Nothing should be held back including their juvenile record in cases like this. You need to see the hole picture. I wish smith would have just done the deed and called it in would have been case closed. This can hurt us in future cases when you are trying to protect your castle


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Camden;1807418 said:


> Referring to Byron Smith? It's common knowledge all across town that those two kids were nothing but trouble. The amount of evidence against them that wasn't allowed to be presented is incredible.
> 
> To me, background info about the parents should be admissible so that you know and understand what kind of mindset these kids grew up under. You know the saying, the apple doesn't fall far from the tree.


I'm guessing they weren't allowed to use any of the evidence that linked them to all those other break ins. We'll never know all of what happened. Now if he had done things a little different I'd guess he'd be free. Once you have eliminated the immediate threat you can't shoot them more. I think the kids brought it on themselves and he didn't handle it properly. Again my view might change if all the evidence was out.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Lawnmrw,

Why are you filling potholes?????


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1807414 said:


> So the servalance video of the two kids casing his house come out after the trial. Wtf?


What a joke...


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1807425 said:


> I'm guessing they weren't allowed to use any of the evidence that linked them to all those other break ins. We'll never know all of what happened. Now if he had done things a little different I'd guess he'd be free. Once you have eliminated the immediate threat you can't shoot them more. I think the kids brought it on themselves and he didn't handle it properly. Again my view might change if all the evidence was out.


Agreed he went over bored but if they were not there it wouldn't have happened. Kind of like if you drink and drive and you get hit its your fault cause your drunk and should not have been there.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1807426 said:


> Lawnmrw,
> 
> Why are you filling potholes?????


 Cause he does everything. Lwndoall


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1807425 said:


> I'm guessing they weren't allowed to use any of the evidence that linked them to all those other break ins. We'll never know all of what happened. Now if he had done things a little different I'd guess he'd be free. Once you have eliminated the immediate threat you can't shoot them more. I think the kids brought it on themselves and he didn't handle it properly. Again my view might change if all the evidence was out.


Well said...

59 degrees... lightning to the NW


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1807426 said:


> Lawnmrw,
> 
> Why are you filling potholes?????


I don't think he did. The tires came 5 hours late. :crying:


----------



## banonea

Took the mowers in today and Jim was right on, offered $1000.00 per mower. not bad, was hoping for more but I can live with it. got to wait for a few days to check on a mower at another location they have so I thought I would put it out there if anyone needed a mower, I will sell it at what they offered for trade in. on a side note, DAMM they get allot for mowerspayup


----------



## Camden

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1807425 said:


> I'm guessing they weren't allowed to use any of the evidence that linked them to all those other break ins. We'll never know all of what happened. Now if he had done things a little different I'd guess he'd be free. Once you have eliminated the immediate threat you can't shoot them more. I think the kids brought it on themselves and he didn't handle it properly. Again my view might change if all the evidence was out.


He's guilty of something, no question. 911 should've been called much sooner for sure. But as far as "eliminating the threat" is concerned. I guarantee you can find dozens of cops to testify that they fired multiple times at someone because they just kept fighting. One, two, three shots doesn't always do it. So for me I can easily overlook the total amount of shots fired.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Ranger620;1807424 said:


> I agree camden all info should be allowed. Nothing should be held back including their juvenile record in cases like this. You need to see the hole picture. I wish smith would have just done the deed and called it in would have been case closed. This can hurt us in future cases when you are trying to protect your castle


Just make sure they are IN your house and they pose an immediate threat. Your best option is to flee if you can stand your ground if you have to. People talk tough but actually shooting another person is something you never want to have to do


----------



## qualitycut

It just said "new video"


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1807435 said:


> Just make sure they are IN your house and they pose an immediate threat. Your best option is to flee if you can stand your ground if you have to. People talk tough but actually shooting another person is something you never want to have to do


Yea that's the truth, I would be scared of the consequences and all the legal fees as well.


----------



## qualitycut

So it sounds like because he seen them on video and didn't call the cops its pre meditated


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Camden;1807434 said:


> He's guilty of something, no question. 911 should've been called much sooner for sure. But as far as "eliminating the threat" is concerned. I guarantee you can find dozens of cops to testify that they fired multiple times at someone because they just kept fighting. One, two, three shots doesn't always do it. So for me I can easily overlook the total amount of shots fired.


I agree, I know it can take more than a few shots. I have no idea how many shots were fired but the problem was the length between the shots.


----------



## cbservicesllc

The liberal media just drives me nuts with their interviewing of the family and they're poor us, poor kids crap...


----------



## Camden

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1807435 said:


> Just make sure they are IN your house and they pose an immediate threat. Your best option is to flee if you can stand your ground if you have to. People talk tough but actually shooting another person is something you never want to have to do


No doubt! I read all the Facebook comments from the tough guys who say they're willing to shoot someone if they look at them funny. It's completely ridiculous. I have my permit to carry a concealed weapon and I hope the day never arrives when I'll need to put my training to the test.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1807437 said:


> Yea that's the truth, I would be scared of the consequences and all the legal fees as well.


Legal fees and clean up costs. Insurance won't cover any of it because it's an intentional act


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1807440 said:


> The liberal media just drives me nuts with their interviewing of the family and they're poor us, poor kids crap...


Yea kinda like the waffle house deal where the guy shot the kid trying to rob it and now may take legal action because the kid wasn't going to harm anyone an was a good kid


----------



## BossPlow614

Drakeslayer;1807419 said:


> Mowz! Very quick response time.


Ah! That's it! I'm sure if I talk to the lady again she'll mention mowz and how awesome it is. Lmao


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1807443 said:


> Yea kinda like the waffle house deal where the guy shot the kid trying to rob it and now may take legal action because the kid wasn't going to harm anyone an was a good kid


Just another example how this country is azz backward. The criminals have more rights and there are bottom feeding lawyers that will represent them.


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1807445 said:


> Just another example how this country is azz backward. The criminals have more rights and there are bottom feeding lawyers that will represent them.


Yup and to many lawyers. They also drive up costs on all these class actions


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1807440 said:


> The liberal media just drives me nuts with their interviewing of the family and they're poor us, poor kids crap...


I can't stand that also. Just looking at the parents I can see they were Dub T. (Trailer trash)


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Camden;1807441 said:


> No doubt! I read all the Facebook comments from the tough guys who say they're willing to shoot someone if they look at them funny. It's completely ridiculous. I have my permit to carry a concealed weapon and I hope the day never arrives when I'll need to put my training to the test.


Problem is there are people that stupid. Shoot someone because they disrespected them or some bs.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

56* slight breeze, would be nice bonfire weather. Lightening in the distance


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1807426 said:


> Lawnmrw,
> 
> Why are you filling potholes?????


Local gas station has me fill in the pot holes in the parking lot every year.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1807450 said:


> Local gas station has me fill in the pot holes in the parking lot every year.


With cold patch or do you get a load of hot mix?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1807433 said:


> Took the mowers in today and Jim was right on, offered $1000.00 per mower. not bad, was hoping for more but I can live with it. got to wait for a few days to check on a mower at another location they have so I thought I would put it out there if anyone needed a mower, I will sell it at what they offered for trade in. on a side note, DAMM they get allot for mowerspayup


Where and who you dealing with? If your dealing deere I deal with dean from Wanamingo. Heck he's delivered parts for me. Mostly because he lives near by. But a straight shooter who sells the most Deere stuff around


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1807435 said:


> Just make sure they are IN your house and they pose an immediate threat. Your best option is to flee if you can stand your ground if you have to. People talk tough but actually shooting another person is something you never want to have to do


I have several neighbors who are law enforcement. Pretty much anyone can walk into your house and do as they please if they are unarmed or don't say a word to you. All you can do is ask them to leave and call 911. Anything more and your tail is in trouble. Now southern states its a different story. Oh and if they catch them they may get a trespassing ticket or possibly arrested depending on what they did or have done. And if they steal without a weapon you can't really stop them.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

jimslawnsnow;1807454 said:


> I have several neighbors who are law enforcement. Pretty much anyone can walk into your house and do as they please if they are unarmed or don't say a word to you. All you can do is ask them to leave and call 911. Anything more and your tail is in trouble. Now southern states its a different story. Oh and if they catch them they may get a trespassing ticket or possibly arrested depending on what they did or have done. And if they steal without a weapon you can't really stop them.


MN has a "duty to retreat" clause. That's why I said what I did. What you were told isn't all true. If say you were home with your kids and someone broke in(even of the door isn't locked) you tell them to leave or they will be shot and they come toward you or your children. Just the act of coming toward you/kids could/would be considered aggressive and you have the right to defend yourself/them. MN law states the use of deadly force is justified in the commission of a felony, burglary is a felony in MN


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1807451 said:


> With cold patch or do you get a load of hot mix?


I just use cold patch. The parking lot is shot, needs to be completely redone, but they would rather just patch whatever holes show up.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1807457 said:


> I just use cold patch. The parking lot is shot, needs to be completely redone, but they would rather just patch whatever holes show up.


Kinda like the roads in Champlin, Dayton, northern Brooklyn Park, and Maple Grove.

Edit: just saw my TWC app change to red, first severe thunderstorm warning of the season after it had been orange for the severe thunderstorm watch. Damaging hailexpected.


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1807458 said:


> *Kinda like the roads in Champlin, Dayton, northern Brooklyn Park, and Maple Grove.*
> 
> Edit: just saw my TWC app change to red, first severe thunderstorm warning of the season after it had been orange for the severe thunderstorm watch. Damaging hailexpected.


Yes... the road to my shop is trashed... they've had three big holes open up... They've been using a mix of Class 5 and large trap rock to mound over the bad parts... The week of the big rain a dock truck sunk up to it's rear axle in the middle of the road...


----------



## Greenery

Heck of a lightning show tonight.


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1807459 said:


> Yes... the road to my shop is trashed... they've had three big holes open up... They've been using a mix of Class 5 and large trap rock to mound over the bad parts... The week of the big rain a dock truck sunk up to it's rear axle in the middle of the road...


That road is awful. S diamond is also terrible too, it's been like that for a few years. What's funny is N diamond is brand new.


----------



## qualitycut

Hailing here for last 30


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Nothing here yet, you can see and hear it coming though


----------



## qualitycut

Sirens were going of also, they don't even phase me anymore. If we ever did have a tornado I would be screwed


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1807464 said:


> Sirens were going of also, they don't even phase me anymore. If we ever did have a tornado I would be screwed


Like the boy who cried wolf. The were going off this afternoon for testing, last week for whatever reason. I remember growing up if they went off you'd better get inside


----------



## cbservicesllc

Looks like it's going to stay East of me... on this round anyway


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1807465 said:


> Like the boy who cried wolf. The were going off this afternoon for testing, last week for whatever reason. I remember growing up if they went off you'd better get inside


Agreed!.....


----------



## justinsp

I love these emails.....


"I'd like a quote for lawn service. My name is Bruce"

This is all he wrote. Type of service might be helpful. Oh, and maybe an address.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1807455 said:


> MN has a "duty to retreat" clause. That's why I said what I did. What you were told isn't all true. If say you were home with your kids and someone broke in(even of the door isn't locked) you tell them to leave or they will be shot and they come toward you or your children. Just the act of coming toward you/kids could/would be considered aggressive and you have the right to defend yourself/them. MN law states the use of deadly force is justified in the commission of a felony, burglary is a felony in MN


I suppose it all depends on the prosecution side as well. Some of them can twist stuff around so bad to make a name for themselves. I just don't know myself what I'd do if and a hole broke in. Yes I have s few guns in the house. 1 deadly and another not as deadly depending on where you shoot.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I can see where the concrete was wet at some point last night, but minimal rain.

Called all the guys in, hopefully get through the rest of the cleanup list today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

53° thunder calm


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Pretty excited. All of my guys showed after texting them at 6 this morning saying we are working.

Usually at least one would have went to bed and shut the phone off.

They must all want to get their 40 hours in today so they can have tomorrow off.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1807452 said:


> Where and who you dealing with? If your dealing deere I deal with dean from Wanamingo. Heck he's delivered parts for me. Mostly because he lives near by. But a straight shooter who sells the most Deere stuff around


St Joseph in dover.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Raining again...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1807480 said:


> Raining again...


Hopefully it hangs to the west side over cb and Bedazzled.

3 smaller cleanups, 2 townhomes then 2 residential.

We then have a handful of properties that have no trees, cleanups will be minimal.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1807481 said:


> Hopefully it hangs to the west side over cb and Bedazzled.
> 
> 3 smaller cleanups, 2 townhomes then 2 residential.
> 
> We then have a handful of properties that have no trees, cleanups will be minimal.


Let's not have any rain, we have too much to do!


----------



## qualitycut

Office day!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Very light sprinkles in the NE metro if anyone has work this way.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1807484 said:


> Very light sprinkles in the NE metro if anyone has work this way.


Pouring out here


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like about 1/3" from last night and this morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1807485 said:


> Pouring out here


It's gotten heavier here. Guys are waiting in the truck. Looks like the first round will be done in about 45 minutes for us.

Should have loaded up the rip rap first and gotten the blacktop patch later.


----------



## BossPlow614

Does anyone know if Barton's concrete dump is open?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1807488 said:


> It's gotten heavier here. Guys are waiting in the truck. Looks like the first round will be done in about 45 minutes for us.
> 
> Should have loaded up the rip rap first and gotten the blacktop patch later.


Yea those little storm cells they were saying are going to produce tornadoes and such are starting to form.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1807479 said:


> St Joseph in dover.


Didn't even know a dealer existed there


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like the sun may try to pop out here.


----------



## Ranger620

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1807455 said:


> MN has a "duty to retreat" clause. That's why I said what I did. What you were told isn't all true. If say you were home with your kids and someone broke in(even of the door isn't locked) you tell them to leave or they will be shot and they come toward you or your children. Just the act of coming toward you/kids could/would be considered aggressive and you have the right to defend yourself/them. MN law states the use of deadly force is justified in the commission of a felony, burglary is a felony in MN


I thought they got rid of duty to retreat? Maybe it was just something I saw on the intranet. You now you cat put anything on the intranet if its not true:laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1807492 said:


> Looks like the sun may try to pop out here.


We have blue skies moving in here now.

Hopefully we can move forward with these projects and finish the lawns now.


----------



## ryde307

It's sunny in Hopkins.


----------



## qualitycut

Nws was saying the quicker the sun comes out the more severe the storms will be this afternoon.


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1807497 said:


> Nws was saying the quicker the sun comes out the more severe the storms will be this afternoon.


And the more hot & humid it'll be! 80+ degrees with a dew point in the 60s sounds perfect to me!  Thumbs Up
While it was raining, I got everything fueled up and ready, now we're ready to roll.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1807495 said:


> We have blue skies moving in here now.
> 
> Hopefully we can move forward with these projects and finish the lawns now.


My day is screwed!

Way to wet here to dethatch.


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1807489 said:


> Does anyone know if Barton's concrete dump is open?


Yeah it is


----------



## Camden

BossPlow614;1807498 said:


> And the more hot & humid it'll be! 80+ degrees with a *dew point in the 60s* sounds perfect to me!  Thumbs Up
> While it was raining, I got everything fueled up and ready, now we're ready to roll.


Are you nuts? 60 degree dew points aren't cool.


----------



## BossPlow614

Camden;1807501 said:


> Are you nuts? 60 degree dew points aren't cool.


Not nuts at all. That's the perfect weather


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Was sunny here a bit ago. Hope to finish my last clean ups today!!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1807499 said:


> My day is screwed!
> 
> Way to wet here to dethatch.


Same here, nw metro got a lot less this am.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1807502 said:


> Not nuts at all. That's the perfect weather


I used to think that at your age.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1807499 said:


> My day is screwed!
> 
> Way to wet here to dethatch.


My guys are trying. I said if it tears, just bag / use blowers. Gonna get these done one way, or another, We're gonna getcha getcha one way or another.

There ya go. You guys can sing Blondie to yourself all day in your head now.


----------



## BossPlow614

justinsp;1807468 said:


> I love these emails.....
> 
> "I'd like a quote for lawn service. My name is Bruce"
> 
> This is all he wrote. Type of service might be helpful. Oh, and maybe an address.


I've had a couple of those, then reply asking which services they're interested in and get nothing back.


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1807507 said:


> I've had a couple of those, then reply asking which services they're interested in and get nothing back.


Same here, clowns!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Holy humid!!


----------



## BossPlow614

Since sss mentioned that plowsite is basically dead, I feel as if we're like the kids that'd stay way late after school & play dungeons & dragons or something of the like.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

We didn't get much rain here but the grass sure is wet


----------



## cbservicesllc

I think I just had a sighting of the infamous SSS!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Cloudy here again.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Looks like the sun really wants to come out here... bet within an hour or two its going to get real hot here


----------



## SnowGuy73

A couple rain drops now.


----------



## BossPlow614

Thunder aloft just as we arrived to the first job.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1807521 said:


> Thunder aloft just as we arrived to the first job.


Yea and rain soon


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sun is back out.


----------



## qualitycut

They are making it sound like its going to get bad.


----------



## BossPlow614

Just looked at radar and it's a tiny little storm. Should ne out in a couple minutes. Northern Plymouth.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1807525 said:


> Just looked at radar and it's a tiny little storm. Should ne out in a couple minutes. Northern Plymouth.


Wait till about 2-3


----------



## BossPlow614

Pouring rain & it's also sunny out. Thankfully I have an enclosed trailer at times like these, we're waiting it out.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Big thunder here, we were on the deck and James said daddy go inside.


----------



## Polarismalibu

It just got really hot out here. Some thunder off if the distance


----------



## qualitycut

5 inches of rain in 3 hours in Texas


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

We are sitting on the deck listening to the thunder. Sun is poking out here real dark to the east. Starting to sprinkle and the drops are cold. This could get ugly this afternoon


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sunny and thunder..... Odd!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wait a minute. More talk about weather in the last 24 hours than 2/3s of last winter and winter is over!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just had a downpour in Lino and it's making a beeline for my guys in Forest Lake.


----------



## qualitycut

Local news and weather channel seem pretty concerned about the weather for us here this afternoon.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1807537 said:


> Local news and weather channel seem pretty concerned about the weather for us here this afternoon.


50* temp difference colliding can cause issues


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Sprinkles stopped here, not even enough to coat the deck. Sun is trying to come out, humidity sure went up


----------



## qualitycut

Got dark and raining good here


----------



## qualitycut

Storms are building in Iowa. Good night to sit in the garage and drink some beer


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1807542 said:


> Storms are building in Iowa. Good night to sit in the garage and drink some beer


Glad I'm not the only one that does that


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1807543 said:


> Glad I'm not the only one that does that


I love storms, the gf goes down in the basement and I sit in the garage.


----------



## qualitycut

Suns back out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Cloudy here again.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1807516 said:


> I think I just had a sighting of the infamous SSS!


I waved at ya. You just stared.


----------



## Polarismalibu

We are in buffalo it got street light dark now. Radar looks dark dark red just about on top of us now


----------



## cbservicesllc

Looks like the cafe is going to hit the fan this afternoon...


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1807547 said:


> I waved at ya. You just stared.


I was too busy trying to FINALLY figure out what SSS stood for! (I waved at the last minute)


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1807550 said:


> Looks like the cafe is going to hit the fan this afternoon...


Agreed, Novak says in the next 5-6 hours..... I'd say hour or so for me.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Tornado watch


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doesn't look too foreboding from the roof on Washington Ave.


----------



## Greenery

Hmm should I try to knock out another one in EP? How far out are the storms?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Storms are weakening.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1807559 said:


> Hmm should I try to knock out another one in EP? How far out are the storms?


Looks like 40 minutes from EP.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Never mind. Raining downtown.


----------



## qualitycut

Headed to forest lake to put a deposit on a pontoon for my uncle, hopefully don't get hailed on


----------



## SnowGuy73

Street lights on, light rain.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Thunderstorm warning Dakota county.


----------



## Greenery

Cafe it, I'm going home..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1807565 said:


> Headed to forest lake to put a deposit on a pontoon for my uncle, hopefully don't get hailed on


Hey! I'm heading towards Forest Lake too!!

Race ya to the split!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

I don't see it getting to 75 today like they said it's only 55 now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1807570 said:


> I don't see it getting to 75 today like they said it's only 55 now


I had 75 downtown. 72 in Lino. Am1500 just said 67,


----------



## qualitycut

Sirens invwr grove I guess


----------



## Ranger620

If you guys see hail would you mind posting or pm me the location. Would like to target the area with flyers. Its been a few years since we've had any hail close enough to home. Takes hail about quarter size with wind to do damage worth looking at. If your house gets hit get ahold of me and ill take care of you.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

At least we finished the cleanups today.

The rest can just get mowed.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Crazy rain and wind in shakopee


----------



## ryde307

Ranger620;1807574 said:


> If you guys see hail would you mind posting or pm me the location. Would like to target the area with flyers. Its been a few years since we've had any hail close enough to home. Takes hail about quarter size with wind to do damage worth looking at. If your house gets hit get ahold of me and ill take care of you.


Chanhassen got hail last night around midnight. I didn't look close but made some good sound. If we get more tonight might be worth checking out.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1807577 said:


> At least we finished the cleanups today.
> 
> The rest can just get mowed.


Ugh, I have at least 25 residential left. The grass is getting long on some properties also which makes it a nightmare bagging.


----------



## Camden

Do any of you have a price guide for your tree supplier? How much are Autumn Blaze maples going for? B&B


----------



## Ranger620

ryde307;1807581 said:


> Chanhassen got hail last night around midnight. I didn't look close but made some good sound. If we get more tonight might be worth checking out.


Thanks. Ill take a drive out that way. Havent herd of any damage yet. Keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## Greenery

ryde307;1807581 said:


> Chanhassen got hail last night around midnight. I didn't look close but made some good sound. If we get more tonight might be worth checking out.


Yes, the news was showing some places (I don't know where)
Had goofball and larger sized hail.


----------



## Ranger620

Greenery;1807585 said:


> Yes, the news was showing some places (I don't know where)
> Had goofball and larger sized hail.


South down by new market and also down off i-90 had decent size from what im getting


----------



## Ranger620

Looking at radar the reds are turning yellow


----------



## qualitycut

Well just put a deposit down on a 20k pontoon. Hope my uncle likes it when he flies in next week


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hallberg? Forest Lake Motor Sports?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1807593 said:


> Hallberg? Forest Lake Motor Sports?


Its a pemier Dr hallberh but from a private party


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1807594 said:


> Its a pemier Dr hallberh but from a private party


I see. My MIL would have done the sewing on it. If he has issues, I have connections.


----------



## Camden

Camden;1807583 said:


> Do any of you have a price guide for your tree supplier? How much are Autumn Blaze maples going for? B&B


Sooo....? :waving:


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1807595 said:


>


That's fantastic. We got soaked and now all properties are wet also. With the crappy cold temps, they'll be wet all day tmrw.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1807594 said:


> Its a pemier Dr hallberh but from a private party


Premier pontoons are sweet. I have a Bennington but before I bought that I seriously considered a Premier.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1807598 said:


> Sooo....? :waving:


Called Gertens 2 in 204


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I just wait until I need a tree. Don't do enough to get a price list.


----------



## qualitycut

Just got real dark in st Paul


----------



## Deershack

Prices on trees should be down this year and possibly next. Nurseries have to plant then for 7-10 year sale cycles. With the ecnonmy down for the last few years, their sales have been way off but the trees keep growing. They have an over supply now since their price point is at about the 10 year age which is when it becomes more exspensive to plant since after that they usually have to go with a tree spade. Should be some good deals out there.


----------



## Deershack

Anyone know where I can turn on the spell check?


----------



## Camden

Deershack;1807606 said:


> Anyone know where I can turn on the spell check?


Go to Options, then select Advanced and then click that box that says "Check Spelling as I type". Click okay to finalize the changes.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1807602 said:


> Called Gertens 2 in 204


They'll give me contractor pricing over the phone?


----------



## qualitycut

Confirmed tornado st James


----------



## Deershack

Thanks.....


----------



## Deershack

Can't find either an options or advanced button


----------



## Deershack

Can't find either an "options' or "advanced " button.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Just over an inch of rain.


----------



## qualitycut

Weather channel has live shot of st James going on


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1807615 said:


> Weather channel has live shot of st James going on


So does 5...


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1807616 said:


> So does 5...


O just flipped over and didn't see it.


----------



## qualitycut

My lawn is so damn long. Then some still don't need to be touched.


----------



## Camden

Deershack;1807613 said:


> Can't find either an "options' or "advanced " button.


What type of browser are you using to get onto the internet? Firefox, Internet Explorer, Chrome?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1807617 said:


> O just flipped over and didn't see it.


Dahl had it.

Ian had it too.


----------



## qualitycut

Man I was hoping for some storms here. Lame


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1807622 said:


> Man I was hoping for some storms here. Lame


You and me both. Inver grove had some hail over night so did lakeville. Reports I got they were either to small or to soft :angry:


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1807623 said:


> You and me both. Inver grove had some hail over night so did lakeville. Reports I got they were either to small or to soft :angry:


I went out last night to check and it was pea size or a little bigger, it sounded a lot bigger hitting the roof though.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1807623 said:


> You and me both. Inver grove had some hail over night so did lakeville. Reports I got they were either to small or to soft :angry:


Looks like some are still coming, not tornadic but possible hail


----------



## Ranger620

I still remember the good years. I sided/roofed a ladies house in albertville 4 times in two years. AHH the good days I havent did any storm damage in 2+ years now. Mother nature not cooperating


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1807627 said:


> I still remember the good years. I sided/roofed a ladies house in albertville 4 times in two years. AHH the good days I havent did any storm damage in 2+ years now. Mother nature not cooperating


Last year inver grove had a 1 square mile area with all 500k homes that needed roof siding and windows on most


----------



## qualitycut

Just issued another tornado watch


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1807628 said:


> Last year inver grove had a 1 square mile area with all 500k homes that needed roof siding and windows on most


I thought about it but with such limited storms everybody and their sister were out. 10,000 contractors in one sq. mile. I'm not that pushy guy that knocks on doors and wont hire guys to do it. I hate it so wont do that to others. I usually just do door hangers. Which reminds me I dont have any left


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1807631 said:


> I thought about it but with such limited storms everybody and their sister were out. 10,000 contractors in one sq. mile. I'm not that pushy guy that knocks on doors and wont hire guys to do it. I hate it so wont do that to others. I usually just do door hangers. Which reminds me I dont have any left


Yea cardinal something had about 70%


----------



## Polarismalibu

Who on here was a home broker?


----------



## TKLAWN

Still burning through 4 pages a day in May. 
Wonder when MJD will lock this thread and send us to Lawwncafe??


----------



## SnowGuy73

Raining again...


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1807633 said:


> Who on here was a home broker?


Ocd I believe


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1807633 said:


> Who on here was a home broker?


Who ever it is I could partner with them. They could break it I could fix it. We'd make a killing. lol I thought maybe oc&d or was he an inspector???



TKLAWN;1807634 said:


> Still burning through 4 pages a day in May.
> Wonder when MJD will lock this thread and send us to Lawwncafe??


I don't have an account over there does my login from here work? Don't think he'd lock it down traffic is traffic I would think numbers are good for sponsors


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1807637 said:


> Who ever it is I could partner with them. They could break it I could fix it. We'd make a killing. lol I thought maybe oc&d or was he an inspector???
> 
> I don't have an account over there does my login from here work? Don't think he'd lock it down traffic is traffic I would think numbers are good for sponsors


No it doesn't and don't waste your time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Like I said earlier, at least it's weather related now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Clearing just in time for sunset.


----------



## skorum03

Vikings going to get Manziel?


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;1807641 said:


> Vikings going to get Manziel?


I want Johnny Football.


----------



## TKLAWN

skorum03;1807641 said:


> Vikings going to get Manziel?


I hope so, I doubt it though. Spielman is too arrogant to pick him.


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1807643 said:


> I hope so, I doubt it though. Spielman is too arrogant to pick him.


He's Available!!!! But you're right they won't do it. If we don't he will end up being the next Brett Favre.

We traded our pick. Stupid.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

Take Johnny!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

New it a d man


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1807646 said:


> New it a d man


What in the hell......


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1807647 said:


> What in the hell......


I think they are having flashbacks of every quarterbaxk they have drafted.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Tornado on the ground in Gaylord.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1807648 said:


> I think they are having flashbacks of every quarterbaxk they have drafted.


I thought Barr sucks too......


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1807648 said:


> I think they are having flashbacks of every quarterbaxk they have drafted.


That settles it.....Johnny will be an elite Quarterback and we passed. I guarantee it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1807651 said:


> That settles it.....Johnny will be an elite Quarterback and we passed. I guarantee it.


You are correct.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1807651 said:


> That settles it.....Johnny will be an elite Quarterback and we passed. I guarantee it.


I see they are putting in protected bike lanes in your city. They want 80 miles at 100k a mile lol


----------



## albhb3

the vikes still suck hahahaha what a bunch of idiots.... hey maybe they will hold public tryouts you cant just draft a guy like that ohh wait the did with cp


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1807653 said:


> I see they are putting in protected bike lanes in your city. They want 80 miles at 100k a mile lol


Damn.........


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1807653 said:


> I see they are putting in protected bike lanes in your city. They want 80 miles at 100k a mile lol


The guy I yelled at a month ago is probably leading the charge. The paint for the bike lanes by my house is all worn off already. :laughing:


----------



## skorum03

How about a future franchise QB.......

Idiots


----------



## albhb3

the pack is takin dix if he aval. as they say on kfan ITS OVER


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1807658 said:


> The guy I yelled at a month ago is probably leading the charge. The paint for the bike lanes by my house is all worn off already. :laughing:


One lady they interviewed said good now maybe they will follow the rules of the road and stay in thier lane because they never follow the law. I was suprised they showed hers


----------



## qualitycut

Sounds like low 60s all next week


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1807651 said:


> That settles it.....Johnny will be an elite Quarterback and we passed. I guarantee it.


Sounds like a safe bet to me


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;1807634 said:


> Still burning through 4 pages a day in May.
> Wonder when MJD will lock this thread and send us to Lawwncafe??


Did you hear the outlook for an el nino next winter? Higher than average temps, lower than average moisture?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Looks like Hennepin County is in line to get the same storm that produced the tornado in Gaylord... watch out Waconia, you're first...


----------



## TKLAWN

cbservicesllc;1807666 said:


> Looks like Hennepin County is in line to get the same storm that produced the tornado in Gaylord... watch out Waconia, you're first...


Windy as cafe, lots of lightning. Looks like it might slide west of me though.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1807665 said:


> Did you hear the outlook for an el nino next winter? Higher than average temps, lower than average moisture?


That will change.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Anyone else having issues with the NWS app?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1807670 said:


> Anyone else having issues with the NWS app?


Yes... looks like NWS might be down plus any apps that connect to it...


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm having trouble with the website too.... Good timing!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1807663 said:


> Sounds like low 60s all next week


I have upper 50's.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My NWS works.


----------



## BossPlow614

Well our start time tmrw might be noon.. looks like Saturday will be almost a full day as well.


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1807675 said:


> Well our start time tmrw might be noon.. looks like Saturday will be almost a full day as well.


How much rain you get?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I and 1 guy are heading out at 8. We are going to mow our car dealers, do some other properties with no trees, just mow, trim, put stripes in the grass.

I have 1 residential left to clean up, need to meet with a couple of property managers.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1807674 said:


> My NWS works.


Mine doesn't.


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone mow over in north st Paul area? Have a duplex that needs to be mowed on a regular basis.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1807665 said:


> Did you hear the outlook for an el nino next winter? Higher than average temps, lower than average moisture?


That sucks!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

I take it this is the last wave of storms?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1807673 said:


> I have upper 50's.


Me too besides monday


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1807678 said:


> Mine doesn't.


Mine works fine like normal


----------



## BossPlow614

I haven't measured but my feet squish into the ground when walking on it.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1807684 said:


> I haven't measured but my feet squish into the ground when walking on it.


Lose some weight!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Man Comcast sucks!!!


----------



## Ranger620

Albertville had pea size hail. Buffalo had hail biy cant find a report on size


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1807680 said:


> That sucks!!


No it doesn't.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It is POURING here right now.

Might have to rethink that 8 am start.

At least my car dealers are all smaller strips of grass above grade of the parking lots.

I can try out the new waterproof Irish Setters I bought today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MLB The Show '14 is pretty good on PS4.

If you wear headphones, you hear your teammates...

"C'mon, wait for your pitch now"

"Play's at one"

"Let's turn two here"

"Hey, this guy swings at everything" - the other team talking about me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Enjoy.


----------



## gmcdan

Vikes trade back into the 1st again .


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1807688 said:


> No it doesn't.


For your sake no. But I like to ride my sled hopefully the north shore gets hammered again next year


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1807685 said:


> Lose some weight!


Ha. Yeah right. Weighed myself today and I'm at 154 lbs & am 5'8". Still have some to drop but not much.


----------



## Deershack

camden;1807619 said:


> what type of browser are you using to get onto the internet? Firefox, internet explorer, chrome?


aol...........


----------



## OC&D

Polarismalibu;1807633 said:


> Who on here was a home broker?


I'm a real estate broker. In fact, I just wrapped up a sale in Robbinsdale earlier tonight. I'm also a home inspector, but not for my own clients. When the market was booming I was building and selling spec and custom homes, but since the crash I've focused on selling and inspecting. No more building for me, at least for a while.

I'll PM you my contact info.


----------



## SnowGuy73

58° cloudy breezy


----------



## SnowGuy73

1.75" rain..... No work today


----------



## TKLAWN

Kelsey is handling the traffic nicely today.Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

Well I don't know what the hell here..... NWS app and website still not working for me!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1807705 said:


> Well I don't know what the hell here..... NWS app and website still not working for me!


None of mine ever quit working.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We are going to head out. Just mowing with Grandstands.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1807708 said:


> We are going to head out. Just mowing with Grandstands.


Have fun with that....


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1807707 said:


> None of mine ever quit working.


Doesn't even work on the desktop here...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1807709 said:


> Have fun with that....


It won't be nice. It won't be the best of scenarios, but it needs to get done.

Like wintergreen said last week when they were dethatching with 21's, eventually stuff just has to get done.

I have rain every day for the next week in the forecast.

My guys already have their 40 hours in, except for one guy that leaves every day at 2, he works another full time job from 3-10.

He's coming in today, I have another new guy here that's going to work Friday/Saturdays for me, so I need to work on training him in.

Might work with him for a while, let those two work after lunch and then try to go get some apps in. Not much else I can do.

Just had a buddy call and complaining about the rain. I said no reason to complain about the rain, nothing you can do about that. Employees, equipment, sure. Rain, no. He said he wished he would have gotten mulch yesterday, he had a mulch job they could have done. I said there's a mulch place 2 miles from your house.

He won't go there because it's $6 per yard more than the place 20 miles away.

He needs 15 yards.

To me, I would have paid the $100 more, got the mulch and got that job crossed off the list, but then I also have guys plow for me even the budget is completely blown out of the water, just to get the work done.

Sometimes you just have to get the work done.


----------



## qualitycut

I just wish it was a little sunny, makes it easier to get motivated to go work


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1807714 said:


> I just wish it was a little sunny, makes it easier to get motivated to go work


Too wet, may as well be cloudy!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nws is working (for me) again.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Sure is cold and cloudy. Funny though this temp would be a heat wave in the winter


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1807715 said:


> Too wet, may as well be cloudy!


Yea we are doing a small rock topdress job today


----------



## NorthernProServ

Grass is soaked here, had a full day of clean-ups and dethatchers to do.. Way to wet right now. Maybe dry out this afternoon a bit?


Going to try and get some irrigation start-ups done. <<< feels like fall out and we should be shutting them down! Got my cap and gloves on!


----------



## skorum03

Walking across the grass this morning, looks like I'm going to have a full day tomorrow. Which I would have had regardless of the rain yesterday. Maybe I can work on Sunday now too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We've been drizzled out. Drove into town, heavy drizzle for as far as we can see.

Going to switch up, trim some bushes at 2 strip malls in Wyoming and spread about 9 yards of mulch.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1807722 said:


> We've been drizzled out. Drove into town, heavy drizzle for as far as we can see.
> 
> Going to switch up, trim some bushes at 2 strip malls in Wyoming and spread about 9 yards of mulch.


Perfect job for today


----------



## Green Grass

Why did I leave the house???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I can guarantee it will be sunny and 70 next Friday. I am tying my '13 up to put a windshield in.

Just like the other day when I wasted a perfect day waiting for my tires.


----------



## Green Grass

Dear people if you are mowing through puddles you should not be out mowing.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1807726 said:


> Dear people if you are mowing through puddles you should not be out mowing.


Yeah the grass won't grow to fast with this cold cloudy crap. Sure greened up with warm humid rain


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1807726 said:


> Dear people if you are mowing through puddles you should not be out mowing.


Our car dealers, a couple of strip malls all have small areas of sloped turf, so we wouldn't have had the puddle issue.

We DO have a heavy drizzle issue. Just got a call for 4 yard mulch job, same color as we are putting in here shortly. They will be surprised at the quick service this afternoon.


----------



## Green Grass

It amazes me how full of them self some people are. I went to buy 6 more bags of fertilizer and some other guy was there buying 1/2 a pallet of fertilizer. He starts to tell me how small I must be and how big he is. I looked at him and said don't worry this was not my first trip. Cafe stupid people.


----------



## Camden

Green Grass;1807732 said:


> It amazes me how full of them self some people are. I went to buy 6 more bags of fertilizer and some other guy was there buying 1/2 a pallet of fertilizer. *He starts to tell me how small I must be and how big he is.* I looked at him and said don't worry this was not my first trip. Cafe stupid people.


I get the same thing. I kinda like it though...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1807732 said:


> It amazes me how full of them self some people are. I went to buy 6 more bags of fertilizer and some other guy was there buying 1/2 a pallet of fertilizer. He starts to tell me how small I must be and how big he is. I looked at him and said don't worry this was not my first trip. Cafe stupid people.


That's probably the most he's ever bought. Maybe somebody will come in and get two pallets and put him in his place People are dumb.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1807732 said:


> It amazes me how full of them self some people are. I went to buy 6 more bags of fertilizer and some other guy was there buying 1/2 a pallet of fertilizer. He starts to tell me how small I must be and how big he is. I looked at him and said don't worry this was not my first trip. Cafe stupid people.


I'm not very big at all. Concider myself small. I buy a pallet at a time


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I suppose I should start putting down my pre-em.


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1807741 said:


> I'm not very big at all. Concider myself small. I buy a pallet at a time


I am small its just me and I like that. The dude just didn't have to be a cafe.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1807744 said:


> I am small its just me and I like that. The dude just didn't have to be a cafe.


Just imagine how he treats customers


----------



## ryde307

jimslawnsnow;1807741 said:


> I'm not very big at all. Concider myself small. I buy a pallet at a time


I consider ourselves to be small and we buy 4 pallets per application. UNless your ordering semi loads not much to talk about.

Camden a little late but a 2inch - 2.5incg maple would be around $225 from most places


----------



## ryde307

Does anyone want to buy an enclosed trailer. 16ft x 8ft white used maybe 4 times last season. Its basically brand new. Would like to get $4000 for it. 2 3500lb axles.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1807747 said:


> Does anyone want to buy an enclosed trailer. 16ft x 8ft white used maybe 4 times last season. Its basically brand new. Would like to get $4000 for it. 2 3500lb axles.


All steel? Rear ramp door? What for a side door?

You got any pics?

Been looking for another trailer. Probably want a 6x10 for around $1000-1500, it's all I really need. However an enclosed would be nice to keep the Z spray in.

Not really really ready to buy, still waiting for pay from last month, tying a too much up in fert and mulch right now.

Why do you guys want to sell it?


----------



## ryde307

We used it for a landscape trailer. Getting out of it so not needed.



It has a shelf in the front drivers side and some racks and such but ll can be taken down easy or used as is. 
It was meant to be a rolling toolbox for landscape.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You guys sound like me. Want to get out of the landscape as well, but these apartments keep throwing me work. 

Starting to stack up a bit. At least we will get 3 jobs done today, there isn't much grass growing out of hand.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Green Grass;1807732 said:


> It amazes me how full of them self some people are. I went to buy 6 more bags of fertilizer and some other guy was there buying 1/2 a pallet of fertilizer. He starts to tell me how small I must be and how big he is. I looked at him and said don't worry this was not my first trip. Cafe stupid people.


Should have said "Just ran short for my own lawn"


----------



## qualitycut

Great day to be putting landscape poly down. Cafe


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1807752 said:


> Great day to be putting landscape poly down. Cafe


No envy here.

Day before the fishing opener. I have my seat heater on in the truck.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1807753 said:


> No envy here.
> 
> Day before the fishing opener. I have my seat heater on in the truck.


Novak says big storms on Monday. Just in time for a full work week.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1807754 said:


> Novak says big storms on Monday. Just in time for a full work week.


Great! Very few guys out today from what I see.

Running around Doing estimates today, went to start up two sprinklers...everyone else don't even want them turned on yet....


----------



## Camden

ryde307;1807746 said:


> Camden a little late but a 2inch - 2.5incg maple would be around $225 from most places


Not late at all. Thanks...I was quote $275/tree "wholesale"  I knew it was highway robbery but I just wanted to be sure.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1807755 said:


> Great! Very few guys out today from what I see.
> 
> Running around Doing estimates today, went to start up two sprinklers...everyone else don't even want them turned on yet....


I am firing mine up next week, but then turning the clocks off.

Need to start scheduling repairs around these landscape projects.

Gonna be an interesting spring.


----------



## qualitycut

Had 6 troopers 2 st Paul and 2 west st paul cops blow by me in the highway 52 bridge


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1807759 said:


> Had 6 troopers 2 st Paul and 2 west st paul cops blow by me in the highway 52 bridge


Open house at Gertens? Free donuts?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1807732 said:


> It amazes me how full of them self some people are. I went to buy 6 more bags of fertilizer and some other guy was there buying 1/2 a pallet of fertilizer. He starts to tell me how small I must be and how big he is. I looked at him and said don't worry this was not my first trip. Cafe stupid people.


What a richard...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1807742 said:


> I suppose I should start putting down my pre-em.


Same.......


----------



## Green Grass

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1807751 said:


> Should have said "Just ran short for my own lawn"


Funny thing is it is for my dad and moms place.


----------



## BossPlow614

Well I was planning on continuing where we left off from yesterday this afternoon but it's way too windy and the ground is so soft. Looks like a long day tmrw.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1807754 said:


> Novak says big storms on Monday. Just in time for a full work week.


Thats just great...


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1807755 said:


> Great! Very few guys out today from what I see.
> 
> Running around Doing estimates today, went to start up two sprinklers...everyone else don't even want them turned on yet....


I wish it was the same here... people in MG all know more than the irrigation guy...


----------



## Green Grass

NorthernProServ;1807755 said:


> Great! Very few guys out today from what I see.
> 
> Running around Doing estimates today, went to start up two sprinklers...everyone else don't even want them turned on yet....


I hooked my pump up but have not primed it yet.


----------



## qualitycut

Ok which one of you put this on my door?


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1807772 said:


> Ok which one of you put this on my door?


Is that green horizon? There so cafe cheap!!


----------



## ryde307

Green Horizons?
^^^ Beat me to it.


----------



## qualitycut

Yea they must not have seen the plow and lawn trailer


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1807776 said:


> Yea they must not have seen the plow and lawn trailer


They probably figured it cost you more to mow your yard yourself them have them do it for you


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1807776 said:


> Yea they must not have seen the plow and lawn trailer


Its usually the south of the border labor that goes around dropping those... I don't think they're trained to spot that stuff...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1807783 said:


> Its usually the south of the border labor that goes around dropping those... I don't think they're trained to spot that stuff...


I was going to say.... They probably thought it's someone already hiring it out, so they for sure can get that one.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1807780 said:


> They probably figured it cost you more to mow your yard yourself them have them do it for you


I had a contractor stop by my house when I lived in plymouth. He insisted on giving me an estimate. I pointed out the trailer in the driveway with my lettering told him I was a contractor and I would do it myself (storm damage) He fought tooth and nail told me since he buys material in bulk he could do it cheaper than if I did it myself. I gave the guy credit for trying. Once he got to pushy I had to put a stop to it and sent him on his way the whole way down the driveway he continued to argue talking to himself more or less:laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone have properties they mow that they haven't been at yet?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1807788 said:


> Anyone have properties they mow that they haven't been at yet?


Just a couple that I know doesn't need cleaning up. But I have noticed a lot of commercials that haven't been touched


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

70% of the properties around here haven't been touched.

And yes, I have about 20%, but they don't need a cleanup.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1807788 said:


> Anyone have properties they mow that they haven't been at yet?


Just my yard. Need practice you can come over


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1807788 said:


> Anyone have properties they mow that they haven't been at yet?


More than half.


----------



## qualitycut

K I only have couple just wanted to make sure I wasn't alone. Of course the sun would come out now.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

qualitycut;1807788 said:


> Anyone have properties they mow that they haven't been at yet?


Ya....24 of them!


----------



## qualitycut

MNPLOWCO;1807795 said:


> Ya....24 of them!


Still mower less?


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1807748 said:


> All steel? Rear ramp door? What for a side door?
> 
> You got any pics?
> 
> Been looking for another trailer. Probably want a 6x10 for around $1000-1500, it's all I really need. However an enclosed would be nice to keep the Z spray in.
> 
> Not really really ready to buy, still waiting for pay from last month, tying a too much up in fert and mulch right now.
> 
> Why do you guys want to sell it?


I've got a 6 x 12 that I might want to get rid of. Dual axle, kinda beat up and could use some work.



LwnmwrMan22;1807791 said:


> 70% of the properties around here haven't been touched.
> 
> And yes, I have about 20%, but they don't need a cleanup.


Same thing here.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1807796 said:


> Still mower less?


Jeez 24? I've only got a few left that haven't been mowed. Did as many as I could on wednesday before it started to rain. Rest I'll try to get done tomorrow along with some clean ups.


----------



## andersman02

and DOWWWWWNNNNNNNNNN the stretch they go finally almost done with cleanups. Couple tomorrow then running the mow route next week and finishing cleanups that needed to be held.

Today was wet, enough said.


Kinda wish it was still plow season.


----------



## skorum03

Well, off to the wild game.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1807791 said:


> 70% of the properties around here haven't been touched.
> 
> And yes, I have about 20%, but they don't need a cleanup.


Several of mine have not been touched as well... probably about half


----------



## andersman02

BossPlow614;1807765 said:


> Well I was planning on continuing where we left off from yesterday this afternoon but it's way too windy and the ground is so soft. Looks like a long day tmrw.


BS! go get those 2 done NOW! kidding

Last one we did in chanhassen literally was a mud put the back 5000 sq ft just blew it to dry land


----------



## andersman02

qualitycut;1807788 said:


> Anyone have properties they mow that they haven't been at yet?


We have like maybe 10 that dont get spring cleanups, maybe 5 that dont get fall cleanups either.

Its those 5 that Im worried about


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1807788 said:


> Anyone have properties they mow that they haven't been at yet?


About 75% of mine have not been mowed.


----------



## BossPlow614

andersman02;1807802 said:


> BS! go get those 2 done NOW! kidding
> 
> Last one we did in chanhassen literally was a mud put the back 5000 sq ft just blew it to dry land


Haha. Now that the sun is out & it'll be warm tmrw, things should dry up nice.


----------



## Ranger620

skorum03;1807800 said:


> Well, off to the wild game.


Jealous. Wish I was going


----------



## qualitycut

People are trying to get 500 a ticket on Craigslist for wild tickets, good luck.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1807809 said:


> People are trying to get 500 a ticket on Craigslist for wild tickets, good luck.


Wait until like 10 minutes into the first period then buy a ticket


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1807809 said:


> People are trying to get 500 a ticket on Craigslist for wild tickets, good luck.


Yeah, good luck.

Pulled goalie with 4 minutes + in the rangers game.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Get on with the damn game. I gotta get up in 6 hours. :realmad: And I've been up since 2:00 a.m. . Might as well be plowing with these hours.


----------



## NorthernProServ

> WILL
> ALSO NEED TO KEEP AN EYE ON LOW TEMPERATURES AND THE POTENTIAL FOR
> FROST ON WEDNESDAY NIGHT AND THURSDAY NIGHT...AS LOWS ARE FORECAST
> TO DIP INTO THE MID 30S ACROSS CENTRAL MN AND WEST CENTRAL WI..


Come on.....


----------



## qualitycut

Headed to McGoverns to have a few


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goallllllll!!!!!


What a shot!!!!


----------



## Green Grass

Goal!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dieselss

Goal!!!!!!


----------



## Green Grass

We want Kempur!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

dieselss;1807822 said:


> Goal!!!!!!


HA! Lucky at best.


----------



## dieselss

SSS Inc.;1807824 said:


> HA! Lucky at best.


Any way we can take it. Ain't pretty but it counts


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1807817 said:


> Headed to McGoverns to have a few


Might head there after. We'll see


----------



## SSS Inc.

dieselss;1807825 said:


> Any way we can take it. Ain't pretty but it counts


It was by no means garbage but our goalie should have stopped that.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goallllllllllllllllllll


----------



## dieselss

Goal!!!!!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

That was terrible...


----------



## SSS Inc.

dieselss;1807832 said:


> goal!!!!!!!!


nino goalllllllllllll!!!!


----------



## Drakeslayer

We got this!


----------



## qualitycut

Stoner has impressed me the last few games.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1807838 said:


> Stoner has impressed me the last few games.


We watching the same game??


----------



## Ranger620

Their playing that defensive hockey since they have the lead. I hate that it seems to come back and bite us


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1807839 said:


> We watching the same game??


He's played 100 times better than he normally does is what im getting at


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1807841 said:


> He's played 100 times better than he normally does is what im getting at


That ill agree with. He was the cause of the first goal. Hes been playing good hooe he keeps playing hard


----------



## Ranger620

Headed to bed hitting the game farm for one last hunt, get the dogs out. Were throwing 150 birds tomorrow should be a good time


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone know if the Wild played tonight?


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1807844 said:


> Anyone know if the Wild played tonight?


Haha

Quality. We went back to Hudson to the bar. Less of a chance I get a DUI walking home from the bar in Hudson than driving home from St. Paul.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Meteogram shows an inch of snow by next Friday.

I know it's not going to snow.

My point is, the weather is still cool enough the computers are still throwing it out there.

That, and there's moisture possible every day next week.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1807846 said:


> Meteogram shows an inch of snow by next Friday.
> 
> I know it's not going to snow.
> 
> My point is, the weather is still cool enough the computers are still throwing it out there.
> 
> That, and there's moisture possible every day next week.


I woke up to a thought of what if it did snow a bunch. How screwed we all would be. Then I got pissed because there's no wind. Why is there never wind at night? And all damn day it blows like mad? Hate doing clean ups and have leaves blow 3 houses down


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1807847 said:


> I woke up to a thought of what if it did snow a bunch. How screwed we all would be. Then I got pissed because there's no wind. Why is there never wind at night? And all damn day it blows like mad? Hate doing clean ups and have leaves blow 3 houses down


Why then you don't need to worry about it


----------



## SnowGuy73

36° clear calm.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light layer of frost this morning.......


----------



## Ranger620

SnowGuy73;1807850 said:


> Light layer of frost this morning.......


Here too. Had to defrost the wonshield


----------



## MNPLOWCO

qualitycut;1807796 said:


> Still mower less?


Not completely. Running with one but I need my other rig for my major ones. Doing most clean ups with blowers. The ones I haven't mowed are just starting to need it now. And yes, the motor came in yesterday and I hope to get the rig back on Tuesday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO;1807852 said:


> Not completely. Running with one but I need my other rig for my major ones. Doing most clean ups with blowers. The ones I haven't mowed are just starting to need it now. And yes, the motor came in yesterday and I hope to get the rig back on Tuesday.


I'm a bit far from ya MNPLOW, but I could give up my Exmark/UltraVac/CMP dethacher for a few days, probably don't need it until Wednesday if you want to come and get it.

34 HP Kohler, a 2013 so it's not junk.

I am filling potholes this morning, then going through my schools.

We just mow the schools and I have enough equipment, I'm going to leave this bagger on for a week, just in case I get calls.

You helped me out the last snow, I'm trying to return the favor.

Just don't have time to bring it to you, just fill it up when you bring it back.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Is this any of you on here?

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/bfs/4451115251.html


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1807854 said:


> Is this any of you on here?
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/bfs/4451115251.html


I wish..... I need to find a job first!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Now neighboring Carquest wants their potholes filled. At least it isn't raining.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1807854 said:


> Is this any of you on here?
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/bfs/4451115251.html


I saw that ad earlier. I was thinking about $35-40k total is all he will end up getting.

Local guy here sold out, wanted $50k, about 1/2 of the gross in this ad.

He's taking $50 for leads on the accounts, 1/2 of his stuff is still on CL, he's using the truck as a daily driver.

In other words I doubt he's received more than $10k.

Some of that is he was a cafe, no one local will deal with him.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS/Camden/Anyone else....

Does it work to get hot patch without a trailer, then use a propane torch you run to a 20 lb propane tank to heat it back up when you are at the location ready to spread?

Seen a different company doing it that way, would greatly increase my profit on these pothole jobs if it's possible.


----------



## albhb3

I still think the hawks will sweep in 6


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1807857 said:


> I saw that ad earlier. I was thinking about $35-40k total is all he will end up getting.
> 
> Local guy here sold out, wanted $50k, about 1/2 of the gross in this ad.
> 
> He's taking $50 for leads on the accounts, 1/2 of his stuff is still on CL, he's using the truck as a daily driver.
> 
> In other words I doubt he's received more than $10k.
> 
> Some of that is he was a cafe, no one local will deal with him.


Its funny to see the for sale ads sometimes. They have this equipment and accounts and want three times or more than what its worth. A local guy gave up some of his accounts to me. Lost some because they were so used to the way he did stuff or the way he charged. He did just as a hobby and not to be the biggest biz around.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1807860 said:


> Its funny to see the for sale ads sometimes. They have this equipment and accounts and want three times or more than what its worth. A local guy gave up some of his accounts to me. Lost some because they were so used to the way he did stuff or the way he charged. He did just as a hobby and not to be the biggest biz around.


The local guy here that got out, I gave him $200 for talking me up to his biggest account. The agreement we came up with is I would give him enough for the first plow, then whatever for the lawn.

This is the account that I posted about a week or so ago that said we sucked at plowing, they didn't communicate when I said we needed to change the terms of the agreement to match the service they wanted and ended up hiring a new contractor to move forward.

It shows why you can't pay much for accounts. This was by far his biggest account, he was trying to get $10-$15000 for his accounts. I gave him $200 for a reference for plowing, and only after I got the job.


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1807859 said:


> I still think the hawks will sweep in 6


Only a sweep if one team wins all games.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1807861 said:


> The local guy here that got out, I gave him $200 for talking me up to his biggest account. The agreement we came up with is I would give him enough for the first plow, then whatever for the lawn.
> 
> This is the account that I posted about a week or so ago that said we sucked at plowing, they didn't communicate when I said we needed to change the terms of the agreement to match the service they wanted and ended up hiring a new contractor to move forward.
> 
> It shows why you can't pay much for accounts. This was by far his biggest account, he was trying to get $10-$15000 for his accounts. I gave him $200 for a reference for plowing, and only after I got the job.


Yea I was talking to a guy around here who was thinking of selling and he thought 3/4 of the years income was what he should get and I explained to him good luck. There is no guarantee I keep them all. That's usually when the find the opportunity to switch it up and get bids


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1807858 said:


> SSS/Camden/Anyone else....
> 
> Does it work to get hot patch without a trailer, then use a propane torch you run to a 20 lb propane tank to heat it back up when you are at the location ready to spread?
> 
> Seen a different company doing it that way, would greatly increase my profit on these pothole jobs if it's possible.


Yep, you can reheat it without any trouble. And you're right, it'll save you a lot of money compared to using bags of cold mix. Plus you'll get a better overall result vs cold mix.

Just make sure you're getting the holes as clean as possible so that the new material can bond to the preexisting asphalt.


----------



## unit28

*227 pm cdt sat may 10 2014*

...thunderstorms moving into redwood...renville and yellow medicine 
counties through 315 pm cdt...

At 222 pm cdt...weather service radar was tracking a strong
thunderstorm 11 miles west of redwood falls...or 12 miles southeast
of upper sioux agency. This storm was moving north at 30 mph.

Hail up to nickel size and winds up to 50 mph are expected with this
storm.

* locations in or near the path of this storm include...
Belview.
Sacred heart.
Renville.

going to be windy.......?


----------



## unit28

There should be enough forcing and shear to promote multi-cell
convective mode and a slight chance for hail and gusty winds with
the strongest updrafts. This is especially true from 4-7pm where
the sfc-6km max layer theta-e difference is between -15c and -20c
in western mn.

Farther east in eastern mn and western wi...the
convective potential is lower /although there should still be a
healthy band of showers with good vertical extent and in-cloud
lightning/.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Finally bought a dump trailer today


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1807869 said:


> Finally bought a dump trailer today


What you get?


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1807870 said:


> What you get?


16ft low pro


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1807871 said:


> 16ft low pro


Nice... hoping I can get something by fall


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1807871 said:


> 16ft low pro


What brand?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1807858 said:


> SSS/Camden/Anyone else....
> 
> Does it work to get hot patch without a trailer, then use a propane torch you run to a 20 lb propane tank to heat it back up when you are at the location ready to spread?
> 
> Seen a different company doing it that way, would greatly increase my profit on these pothole jobs if it's possible.


Ummmm.........Have fun with that. #1 That will take longer than you think and #2 asphalt can and will start on fire, then you will burn some of the oil out of it. While it will look good(maybe) it won't last over time. How cheap is the owner that he can't hire a real blacktopper to fill their holes???? Please forward the name to me so I can save the 45¢ on the brochure I'm probably sending them. Not trying to be an A$$ but this is a bad idea. PLUS what ever you think you're taking to the plant to get the mix is going to an interesting story yet to be posted. Usually there is a 1/2 ton minimum dropping from about 15'. I was behind some gypsies with a pickup and the bumper almost hit the ground on impact. I highly suggest re-thinking this.

**I realize I sound like a A-hole here but I've been up since 2 a.m. with no food and some  so my apologies. 

And if you really want them to stick you have to prime the area with Tack(Liquid Asphalt).


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1807877 said:


> Ummmm.........Have fun with that. #1 That will take longer than you think and #2 asphalt can and will start on fire, then you will burn some of the oil out of it. While it will look good(maybe) it won't last over time. How cheap is the owner that he can't hire a real blacktopper to fill their holes???? Please forward the name to me so I can save the 45¢ on the brochure I'm probably sending them. Not trying to be an A$$ but this is a bad idea. PLUS what ever you think you're taking to the plant to get the mix is going to an interesting story yet to be posted. Usually there is a 1/2 ton minimum dropping from about 15'. I was behind some gypsies with a pickup and the bumper almost hit the ground on impact. I highly suggest re-thinking this.
> 
> **I realize I sound like a A-hole here but I've been up since 2 a.m. with no food and some  so my apologies.
> 
> And if you really want them to stick you have to prime the area with Tack(Liquid Asphalt).


Yea something like this I think would be better left to people who do it on a regular basis.


----------



## andersman02

Guy called today, wants us to replace his did along the driveway that "didn't take" yet lasted all summer and fall. Said no guarantee on sod or seed. Still wants us to replace drive way sod and send Bill out. 50 sq ft of sod, do it and send Bill to keep customer or don't and possibly lose customer.....

Some people


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1807873 said:


> What brand?


Ended up going with the load trail


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1807877 said:


> Ummmm.........Have fun with that. #1 That will take longer than you think and #2 asphalt can and will start on fire, then you will burn some of the oil out of it. While it will look good(maybe) it won't last over time. How cheap is the owner that he can't hire a real blacktopper to fill their holes???? Please forward the name to me so I can save the 45¢ on the brochure I'm probably sending them. Not trying to be an A$$ but this is a bad idea. PLUS what ever you think you're taking to the plant to get the mix is going to an interesting story yet to be posted. Usually there is a 1/2 ton minimum dropping from about 15'. I was behind some gypsies with a pickup and the bumper almost hit the ground on impact. I highly suggest re-thinking this.
> 
> **I realize I sound like a A-hole here but I've been up since 2 a.m. with no food and some  so my apologies.
> 
> And if you really want them to stick you have to prime the area with Tack(Liquid Asphalt).


Don't take this the wrong way, but you do kinda come across....nevermind.

Anyways, I'd be taking my dump trailer for one. I've gotten bulk cold patch before.

Secondly, 80% of the holes I've filled in over the years, the patch is still there.

Thirdly, my account HAS called in a "real blacktopper" to fix an area that was constantly falling apart.

I realize the blacktop will start on fire with a propane torch if I hold it there long enough. It IS a petroleum based product after all.

And yes, I've had bagged material where the oils had separated out, the rock was on top, and I returned those.

It's not my first go-round, just wondering if what I saw a company doing in WBL would actually work or not.


----------



## qualitycut

andersman02;1807879 said:


> Guy called today, wants us to replace his did along the driveway that "didn't take" yet lasted all summer and fall. Said no guarantee on sod or seed. Still wants us to replace drive way sod and send Bill out. 50 sq ft of sod, do it and send Bill to keep customer or don't and possibly lose customer.....
> 
> Some people


If its a food customer and spends a lot of money maybe see if he will cover material cost or pay labor?


----------



## andersman02

qualitycut;1807882 said:


> If its a food customer and spends a lot of money maybe see if he will cover material cost or pay labor?


Ok customer, high maint. Gets 5 apps and aeration/seed. 2nd year customer.

The kind of customer who says "if I'm happy I'll refer a bunch of people to you"


----------



## andersman02

Wanted our spray techs to "just come out with a couple rolls to fix it"

Our techs apply and only apply

I may just charge drive time and material


----------



## andersman02

Anyone know of someone on here that does work south and east? Like Lakeville and Woodbury.

Looking for someone to refer maint customers to. Gotta do good work!

Lwn... I know you go throughout mn plowing, maybe even ND and WI. Interested?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1807881 said:


> Don't take this the wrong way, but you do kinda come across....nevermind.
> 
> Anyways, I'd be taking my dump trailer for one. I've gotten bulk cold patch before.
> 
> Secondly, 80% of the holes I've filled in over the years, the patch is still there.
> 
> Thirdly, my account HAS called in a "real blacktopper" to fix an area that was constantly falling apart.
> 
> I realize the blacktop will start on fire with a propane torch if I hold it there long enough. It IS a petroleum based product after all.
> 
> And yes, I've had bagged material where the oils had separated out, the rock was on top, and I returned those.
> 
> It's not my first go-round, just wondering if what I saw a company doing in WBL would actually work or not.


I know what your doing, I'm actually trying to stop you before its too late. Bulk cold mix from Schifskys or wherever you got it does not drop from 15' high. Line up wrong under the silo and its on the ground or on your truck ($500 fine at some plants if its on the ground). Cold mix has a higher oil content and will stick very well. I'm not against people trying to make a buck and I'm not offering the "DO NOT DO IT" advice based on anything but the fact that I'd hate to hear you had to chisel it out of your trailer. If you think you can get a 1/2 ton and let it cool to use later it will take forever to heat up more than a shovel full every couple minutes. If it was easy to re-heat it I would'nt have to jackhammer a ton out of the corners of our dumps every year. If you're going to buy it and use it right away....that's a different story. Trust me, cold hard blacktop is a Cafe to get out of trucks, trailers etc.!


----------



## qualitycut

andersman02;1807885 said:


> Anyone know of someone on here that does work south and east? Like Lakeville and Woodbury.
> 
> Looking for someone to refer maint customers to. Gotta do good work!
> 
> Lwn... I know you go throughout mn plowing, maybe even ND and WI. Interested?


Im in inver grove heights


----------



## unit28

Displays of Model Output 

NAM Forecast Meteograms 
RAP Forecast Meteograms 
NAM Precipitation Type Meteograms 
NAM Forecast Soundings 
NAM Convective Forecasting Page 
RUC Convective Forecasting Page 
Hourly National Precipitation Analyses 
NAM Forecast Graphics (EMC Page) 
NAM vs GFS vs NAM Parallel (if running) Forecast Graphics 
NAM Alaska Nest Forecast Graphics 
NAM CONUS Nest Forecast Graphics 
NAM Hawaii Nest Forecast Graphics 
NAM Puerto Rico Nest Forecast Graphics 
NAM Fire Weather Nest Forecast Graphics 
NAM Forecast Graphics (NCEP Model Analysis and Guidance Page) 
NCEP Hi-res Window Forecasts 
These are available on the new NCEP ftp server 

NAM Forecast Grids 
RAP Forecast Grids 
32km Tiled Output 
12km Tiled Output 
These are available on the OSO server 

NAM Forecast Grids (latest 00z cycle, change last number in link for other cycles) 
RAP Forecast Grids (latest 00z cycle, change last number in link for other cycles) 




yawwwwn.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1807889 said:


> Displays of Model Output
> 
> NAM Forecast Meteograms
> RAP Forecast Meteograms
> NAM Precipitation Type Meteograms
> NAM Forecast Soundings
> NAM Convective Forecasting Page
> RUC Convective Forecasting Page
> Hourly National Precipitation Analyses
> NAM Forecast Graphics (EMC Page)
> NAM vs GFS vs NAM Parallel (if running) Forecast Graphics
> NAM Alaska Nest Forecast Graphics
> NAM CONUS Nest Forecast Graphics
> NAM Hawaii Nest Forecast Graphics
> NAM Puerto Rico Nest Forecast Graphics
> NAM Fire Weather Nest Forecast Graphics
> NAM Forecast Graphics (NCEP Model Analysis and Guidance Page)
> NCEP Hi-res Window Forecasts
> These are available on the new NCEP ftp server
> 
> NAM Forecast Grids
> RAP Forecast Grids
> 32km Tiled Output
> 12km Tiled Output
> These are available on the OSO server
> 
> NAM Forecast Grids (latest 00z cycle, change last number in link for other cycles)
> RAP Forecast Grids (latest 00z cycle, change last number in link for other cycles)
> 
> yawwwwn.....


What about nogaps?


----------



## Greenery

It sure would be nice if we could get at least one solid week with no rain....


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1807893 said:


> It sure would be nice if we could get at least one solid week with no rain....


I need two weeks to be dry to get some hard scape jobs done


----------



## jimslawnsnow

andersman02;1807885 said:


> Anyone know of someone on here that does work south and east? Like Lakeville and Woodbury.
> 
> Looking for someone to refer maint customers to. Gotta do good work!
> 
> Lwn... I know you go throughout mn plowing, maybe even ND and WI. Interested?


What type of work?


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1807890 said:


> What about nogaps?


NOGAPS/NAVY- This is the Navy's operational weather model, which is in a similar camp as the DGEX in that it preforms very poorly in winter months. It was created to predict tropical systems, and thus handles storm systems in the winter awfully, typically being far too progressive and showing nothing on the east coast when large storms are likely. It very rarely gets a storm correct, .....

works best as trending data, used for confirmation vs other models for
potential development


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1807877 said:


> Ummmm.........Have fun with that. #1 That will take longer than you think and #2 asphalt can and will start on fire, then you will burn some of the oil out of it. While it will look good(maybe) it won't last over time. How cheap is the owner that he can't hire a real blacktopper to fill their holes???? Please forward the name to me so I can save the 45¢ on the brochure I'm probably sending them. Not trying to be an A$$ but this is a bad idea. PLUS what ever you think you're taking to the plant to get the mix is going to an interesting story yet to be posted. Usually there is a 1/2 ton minimum dropping from about 15'. I was behind some gypsies with a pickup and the bumper almost hit the ground on impact. I highly suggest re-thinking this.
> 
> **I realize I sound like a A-hole here but I've been up since 2 a.m. with no food and some  so my apologies.
> 
> And if you really want them to stick you have to prime the area with Tack(Liquid Asphalt).





SSS Inc.;1807886 said:


> I know what your doing, I'm actually trying to stop you before its too late. Bulk cold mix from Schifskys or wherever you got it does not drop from 15' high. Line up wrong under the silo and its on the ground or on your truck ($500 fine at some plants if its on the ground). Cold mix has a higher oil content and will stick very well. I'm not against people trying to make a buck and I'm not offering the "DO NOT DO IT" advice based on anything but the fact that I'd hate to hear you had to chisel it out of your trailer. If you think you can get a 1/2 ton and let it cool to use later it will take forever to heat up more than a shovel full every couple minutes. If it was easy to re-heat it I would'nt have to jackhammer a ton out of the corners of our dumps every year. If you're going to buy it and use it right away....that's a different story. Trust me, cold hard blacktop is a Cafe to get out of trucks, trailers etc.!


I think I may have misunderstood what Lawnmowerdude was hoping to do. I assumed he was going to get a load and use it that day and that he'd only be heating it up to keep it pliable.

I know you can successfully do that because that's what I do. (Propane cylinder and a long handled torch...works perfect)

But I have never attempted to reheat a load after it's sat for a long time. I bet that wouldn't work overly well but it's probably doable. It would take a lot of heat though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1807886 said:


> I know what your doing, I'm actually trying to stop you before its too late. Bulk cold mix from Schifskys or wherever you got it does not drop from 15' high. Line up wrong under the silo and its on the ground or on your truck ($500 fine at some plants if its on the ground). Cold mix has a higher oil content and will stick very well. I'm not against people trying to make a buck and I'm not offering the "DO NOT DO IT" advice based on anything but the fact that I'd hate to hear you had to chisel it out of your trailer. If you think you can get a 1/2 ton and let it cool to use later it will take forever to heat up more than a shovel full every couple minutes. If it was easy to re-heat it I would'nt have to jackhammer a ton out of the corners of our dumps every year. If you're going to buy it and use it right away....that's a different story. Trust me, cold hard blacktop is a Cafe to get out of trucks, trailers etc.!


It would be picked up and completely used within 3 hours.

There's no blacktop plant (that I know of) around Forest Lake / Wyoming.

For all I know, the guys I saw earlier this year had cold patch and were just heating it up with the torch so it would lay easier.

I've never seen a hot patch plant, so yes, you are right, I would have no idea what I'm doing there.

Probably just stick with the cold, but this time of year, I've been told Schifskys (I THINK that's who it is in N. St. Paul) doesn't have cold.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1807898 said:


> I think I may have misunderstood what Lawnmowerdude was hoping to do. I assumed he was going to get a load and use it that day and that he'd only be heating it up to keep it pliable.
> 
> I know you can successfully do that because that's what I do. (Propane cylinder and a long handled torch...works perfect)
> 
> But I have never attempted to reheat a load after it's sat for a long time. I bet that wouldn't work overly well but it's probably doable. It would take a lot of heat though.


Correct, it would be in the trailer only as long to get from the plant to the property, then however long to get it spread.

Would probably have a couple of extra guys working to get it spread out quicker.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1807899 said:


> It would be picked up and completely used within 3 hours.


You will be totally fine.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1807901 said:


> Correct, it would be in the trailer only as long to get from the plant to the property, then however long to get it spread.
> 
> Would probably have a couple of extra guys working to get it spread out quicker.


If you're going to use it right away it would be fine. It is still workable for a while especially if the suns out and its 65º+. Cover it with a tarp or something when traveling. Just don't leave it in the trailer overnight. I can tell you a story about 5 "out of town" guys that worked for 10 hours to get some mix they left in the truck over night out the next day. Lets just say they were backed up to the dump pile at the plant from sun up to sun down.

If your using hot mix what are you going to compact it with? Cold mix can just be driven on to compact but you will need at a minimum a plate compactor w/ a water tank.

I doubt anyone has bulk cold mix anymore.

Again, I wasn't trying to be rude but I figured you would get a load and try to work it for a few days.

Just curious but how are you charging for this. I bet you're getting more than I would.

We will be in White Bear on Wednesday. I suppose I could sell you some. Straight cash homie. payuppayuppayuppayup


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Polarismalibu;1807869 said:


> Finally bought a dump trailer today


From who, how much?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SSS Inc.;1807905 said:


> If you're going to use it right away it would be fine. It is still workable for a while especially if the suns out and its 65º+. Cover it with a tarp or something when traveling. Just don't leave it in the trailer overnight. I can tell you a story about 5 "out of town" guys that worked for 10 hours to get some mix they left in the truck over night out the next day. Lets just say they were backed up to the dump pile at the plant from sun up to sun down.
> 
> If your using hot mix what are you going to compact it with? Cold mix can just be driven on to compact but you will need at a minimum a plate compactor w/ a water tank.
> 
> I doubt anyone has bulk cold mix anymore.
> 
> Again, I wasn't trying to be rude but I figured you would get a load and try to work it for a few days.
> 
> Just curious but how are you charging for this. I bet you're getting more than I would.
> 
> We will be in White Bear on Wednesday. I suppose I could sell you some. Straight cash homie. payuppayuppayuppayup


Let me know when you have a job in or around Arden Hills,new Brighton,shore view, Roseville. Want to patch some spots in the driveway in Arden hills. I'll cut it out and have it ready. About 10x8' and 10x3' just not excited to run to schifkys for that small amount. You take checks.... Right?


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1807880 said:


> Ended up going with the load trail


Hope you have better luck with yours than my buddy did. That's why I got a pj.


----------



## SSS Inc.

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1807907 said:


> Let me know when you have a job in or around Arden Hills,new Brighton,shore view, Roseville. Want to patch some spots in the driveway in Arden hills. I'll cut it out and have it ready. About 10x8' and 10x3' just not excited to run to schifkys for that small amount. You take checks.... Right?


Sorry, we don't work on driveways.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1807908 said:


> Hope you have better luck with yours than my buddy did. That's why I got a pj.


I'm not to concerned about it. I talked to a few guys hat had them and love them.


----------



## Polarismalibu

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1807906 said:


> From who, how much?


I got it from brinkmans in forest lake. It was 7700 for the 16 foot with the roll tarp and fork holders


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1807905 said:


> If you're going to use it right away it would be fine. It is still workable for a while especially if the suns out and its 65º+. Cover it with a tarp or something when traveling. Just don't leave it in the trailer overnight. I can tell you a story about 5 "out of town" guys that worked for 10 hours to get some mix they left in the truck over night out the next day. Lets just say they were backed up to the dump pile at the plant from sun up to sun down.
> 
> If your using hot mix what are you going to compact it with? Cold mix can just be driven on to compact but you will need at a minimum a plate compactor w/ a water tank.
> 
> I doubt anyone has bulk cold mix anymore.
> 
> Again, I wasn't trying to be rude but I figured you would get a load and try to work it for a few days.
> 
> Just curious but how are you charging for this. I bet you're getting more than I would.
> 
> We will be in White Bear on Wednesday. I suppose I could sell you some. Straight cash homie. payuppayuppayuppayup


2.5x's my cost of product.

3 companies that all share the same parking lot. About $900 total.


----------



## hansenslawncare

andersman02;1807885 said:


> Anyone know of someone on here that does work south and east? Like Lakeville and Woodbury.
> 
> Looking for someone to refer maint customers to. Gotta do good work!
> 
> Lwn... I know you go throughout mn plowing, maybe even ND and WI. Interested?


I'm in Woodbury. I'm interested...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

andersman02;1807885 said:


> Anyone know of someone on here that does work south and east? Like Lakeville and Woodbury.
> 
> Looking for someone to refer maint customers to. Gotta do good work!
> 
> Lwn... I know you go throughout mn plowing, maybe even ND and WI. Interested?


Plowing, MAYBE... depends, most likely not, as I don't see how it would pay for me to drive to ND when you could sub to 4x4 Farmer, or someone else out towards Fargo / Fergus, etc.

Lawn work, no.

And yes, I know you're tongue in cheek.

Correct?

You are......right??


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1807880 said:


> Ended up going with the load trail


That is what I have been looking at. Where did you buy yours? What did it set you back?

Never mind I see your above post.


----------



## andersman02

Yes tongue and cheek...but seriously


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

andersman02;1807921 said:


> Yes tongue and cheek...but seriously


What do you have?


----------



## SnowGuy73

50° overcast calm


----------



## unit28

spc has hatched vortex into iowa


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Looks a little quiet here this morning. 51* and damp but feels good. That crisp clean air


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1807935 said:


> Looks a little quiet here this morning. 51* and damp but feels good. That crisp clean air


Yea thats for sure. Hopefully anyone doing anything for mothers day gets some good weather. We are having a bunch of my moms side over to grill around noon.


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1807942 said:


>


Good for us... moisture is usually NW of the low right?


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1807943 said:


> Good for us... moisture is usually NW of the low right?


That's what I hear.


----------



## Camden

I'm going to head down to Ramsey in a little bit to do a little parking lot maintenance. I gotta be back by 4 for some Mother's Day stuff...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1807943 said:


> Good for us... moisture is usually NW of the low right?


NWS is calling for 1"-2" for me tonight. That map is for Monday and Tuesday. So by then the moisture will be done


----------



## qualitycut

Looks like a wash out tomorrow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That map is for SNOW.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We are heading to Running Aces at 2 for the brunch. Then back to work.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1807953 said:


> We are heading to Running Aces at 2 for the brunch. Then back to work.


The grind don't stop.


----------



## qualitycut

Too wet to work here driveway is still wet


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1807946 said:


> NWS is calling for 1"-2" for me tonight. That map is for Monday and Tuesday. So by then the moisture will be done


I saw that map as well, I think it was posted yesterday....


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1807956 said:


> Too wet to work here driveway is still wet


Everything is wet here too.


----------



## qualitycut

I'm just hoping I can now lawn tomorrow but not looking like it.


----------



## qualitycut

Just got to the parents and the neighbor I bought the trailer and mower from gave me a nice mower jack.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Glad I finally got done with dethaching and clean ups. Now on to mow hayfields for the next couple weeks. Hope to fit in mulch jobs in as well along the way


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22;1807853 said:


> I'm a bit far from ya MNPLOW, but I could give up my Exmark/UltraVac/CMP dethacher for a few days, probably don't need it until Wednesday if you want to come and get it.
> 
> 34 HP Kohler, a 2013 so it's not junk.
> 
> I am filling potholes this morning, then going through my schools.
> 
> We just mow the schools and I have enough equipment, I'm going to leave this bagger on for a week, just in case I get calls.
> 
> You helped me out the last snow, I'm trying to return the favor.
> 
> Just don't have time to bring it to you, just fill it up when you bring it back.


Lwnmwr, Thanks for the PM on the above. Very Kind!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO;1807966 said:


> Lwnmwr, Thanks for the PM on the above. Very Kind!!


We are all a big happy family, right?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1807964 said:


> Glad I finally got done with dethaching and clean ups. Now on to mow hayfields for the next couple weeks. Hope to fit in mulch jobs in as well along the way


The second school we did was about 8" tall. Lowland. Had to double cut and still didn't look 100%.

Oh well.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1807967 said:


> We are all a big happy family, right?


I'm telling mom


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1807968 said:


> The second school we did was about 8" tall. Lowland. Had to double cut and still didn't look 100%.
> 
> Oh well.


Geez grass or weeds?


----------



## qualitycut

1 to 2 inch category probably isn't the best news in the world.* However, I wouldn't be too surprised if we end up with at least that much by the time the rain subsides late Monday.* There'll probably be a few areas that get twice that much rain over eastern Minnesota and western Wisconsin.*


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1807971 said:


> Geez grass or weeds?


Grass, but it's fairly low land, and some of the best soil around.

It's an area where we have to mow all year, even when all the other areas are completely dry.

Although we mow the school right on HWY 8 between Lindstrom and Center City, right next to the boat launch for N. Center. The hills along HWY were about 5" tall.

Then there were other spots in the same school where you barely left tire tracks.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1807976 said:


> 1 to 2 inch category probably isn't the best news in the world.* However, I wouldn't be too surprised if we end up with at least that much by the time the rain subsides late Monday.* There'll probably be a few areas that get twice that much rain over eastern Minnesota and western Wisconsin.*


Novak? NWS?


----------



## ryde307

This rain needs to stop. We still have a day or 2 of clean ups to do and need to start mowing.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1807978 said:


> Novak? NWS?


Kstp..........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1807976 said:


> 1 to 2 inch category probably isn't the best news in the world.* However, I wouldn't be too surprised if we end up with at least that much by the time the rain subsides late Monday.* There'll probably be a few areas that get twice that much rain over eastern Minnesota and western Wisconsin.*


I'm in a flood watch now. Really make the grass grow now. I had yards yesterday that were gushy. I even plugged the navigator deck with mud on a rural farm dethatching


----------



## jimslawnsnow

ryde307;1807981 said:


> This rain needs to stop. We still have a day or 2 of clean ups to do and need to start mowing.


Yup and need to save it for this summer so we don't dry up too bad. If it does dry up like it did a few years ago I can sit in a/c in the truck and watch true green try to do their aerate and over seed on concrete for 39.95


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1807983 said:


> I'm in a flood watch now. Really make the grass grow now. I had yards yesterday that were gushy. I even plugged the navigator deck with mud on a rural farm dethatching


And why were you dethatching if it was that wet? I seen a lot of people who shouldn't have been and all you could see is black lines of mud where the tines just tore


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1807985 said:


> And why were you dethatching if it was that wet? I seen a lot of people who shouldn't have been and all you could see is black lines of mud where the tines just tore


A bank we lost last year looked like that this morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got back from the buffet. Ate a bit too much Prime Rib. Got a hard time getting motivated to head back out.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1807985 said:


> And why were you dethatching if it was that wet? I seen a lot of people who shouldn't have been and all you could see is black lines of mud where the tines just tore


Well a couple reason. I didn't put enough words in that post as I should have because I just woke up and had asleep. It was certain spots that were muddy. I couldn't tell until I hit them. The dang grass was 6" tall. It looked like they took trees out and didn't do a good job at refilling the holes. Then there was a square I'm guessing was a barn or shed at one time. It was the last of them and looking at the weather I don't think conditions will improve much for arleast a month. You should see the guys that were aerating the other day on thin lawns. What a mess


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1807945 said:


> I'm going to head down to Ramsey in a little bit to do a little parking lot maintenance. I gotta be back by 4 for some Mother's Day stuff...


I know where you went.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1807988 said:


> Well a couple reason. I didn't put enough words in that post as I should have because I just woke up and had asleep. It was certain spots that were muddy. I couldn't tell until I hit them. The dang grass was 6" tall. It looked like they took trees out and didn't do a good job at refilling the holes. Then there was a square I'm guessing was a barn or shed at one time. It was the last of them and looking at the weather I don't think conditions will improve much for arleast a month. You should see the guys that were aerating the other day on thin lawns. What a mess


Yeah unfortunately it's "you gotta do what you gotta do" time out there...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Damn its hot and sunny out


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1807990 said:


> Yeah unfortunately it's "you gotta do what you gotta do" time out there...


It sure is, worked a full day yesterday. I cant remember how many Saturdays in a row this is anymore. Got 1 day left of Dethatchers and 2 large clean-ups. Hate to say but I don't think will be talking any more phone calls for that either, going to try and run a full mow route this week.

My new IS2100 should be here Wednesday, sure could of used it over the last couple of weeks!

Pretty much banking on tomorrow being a wash out, so it better rain!


----------



## NorthernProServ

jimslawnsnow;1807991 said:


> Damn its hot and sunny out


Cloudy here, but warm


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1807993 said:


> It sure is, worked a full day yesterday. I cant remember how many Saturdays in a row this is anymore. Got 1 day left of Dethatchers and 2 large clean-ups. Hate to say but I don't think will be talking any more phone calls for that either, going to try and run a full mow route this week.
> 
> My new IS2100 should be here Wednesday, sure could of used it over the last couple of weeks!
> 
> Pretty much banking on tomorrow being a wash out, so it better rain!


Hopefully you didn't get the Big Block Vanguard. Mine's running just under 2 gallons per hour for fuel consumption.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1807994 said:


> Cloudy here, but warm


Just that much farthern north than you, still cool here. And cloudy.

Was beautiful this morning.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1807995 said:


> Hopefully you didn't get the Big Block Vanguard. Mine's running just under 2 gallons per hour for fuel consumption.


Dang! You have the 12 gallon tanks on yours too?

Opted for the 26hp kawasaki, is was like $400.00 more over the vanguard but everything else we have is kawaski so wanted to stick with them I guess.


----------



## qualitycut

So is it actually going to rain all day tomorrow?


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1808002 said:


> So is it actually going to rain all day tomorrow?


It looks like a mostly overnight rain to me.

But I really don't know as I'm not a trained weather guesser.


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1808004 said:


> It looks like a mostly overnight rain to me.
> 
> But I really don't know as I'm not a trained weather guesser.


Yea I just heard 1-2 by tomorrow night but missed when


----------



## Greenery

Oh cafe, entertainment across the way. Domestic dispute.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1808006 said:


> Oh cafe, entertainment across the way. Domestic dispute.


Sounds entertaining.


----------



## qualitycut

I got one neighbor pounding in timbers another running his skill saw and the one behind me making a bunch of racket as well. I want quite


----------



## SnowGuy73

Humidity seems to have come up.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1808017 said:


> I got one neighbor pounding in timbers another running his skill saw and the one behind me making a bunch of racket as well. I want quite


Sounds like my old apartment.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1807989 said:


> I know where you went.


Yep, I bet you do. I gotta get that drain fixed ASAP.


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1808017 said:


> I got one neighbor pounding in timbers another running his skill saw and the one behind me making a bunch of racket as well. I want quite


Haha, I just got done running the hedge trimmer, blower and the mower for a couple hours. Cafe the neighbors.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1808002 said:


> So is it actually going to rain all day tomorrow?


Cautiously optimistic maybe the heavy stuff will miss me and we'll have a semi productive day tomorrow...


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1808022 said:


> Haha, I just got done running the hedge trimmer, blower and the mower for a couple hours. Cafe the neighbors.


Yea but they all just started about an hour ago so that means I get ri listen till dark. I want to watch the game in peace lol.


----------



## Greenery

So is the game on local nbc tonight or do I have to watch it on a 4 inch screen on the laptop again?


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1808027 said:


> So is the game on local nbc tonight or do I have to watch it on a 4 inch screen on the laptop again?


Laptop....


----------



## Greenery

I've been watching the games on the first row sports site. Thanks to whoever it was that recommended the site (quality or Camden).

Whomever it was do you know how to get it full screen?

My antivirus stuff goes nuts everytime I'm on there especially if I click a link trying to get full screen.

Its also hard to concentrate on the game when theirs crotch shots of half naked hotties on a loop right next to the game.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1808027 said:


> So is the game on local nbc tonight or do I have to watch it on a 4 inch screen on the laptop again?


It's on cnbc


----------



## qualitycut

Lots of moisture headed our way


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1808032 said:


> Lots of moisture headed our way


I see that.


----------



## Polarismalibu

We gonna get hail and all that like Nebraska did?


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1808032 said:


> Lots of moisture headed our way


Well... disregard my cautiously optimistic comment...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1808020 said:


> Yep, I bet you do. I gotta get that drain fixed ASAP.


I happened to be very close to that property Friday measuring and it didn't look like anything had been done. Hopefully you didn't lose your sweeper in a sink hole.


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1808036 said:


> Well... disregard my cautiously optimistic comment...


I think this week will be a wash out 
Tons of rain tonight& tmrw and then no sun & warmth until Friday. :realmad:


----------



## qualitycut

I'm ok with rain tomorrow, my employee has his last final tomorrow and it's from 12-250

Edit shouldnt say ok but can handle it


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1808038 said:


> I think this week will be a wash out
> Tons of rain tonight& tmrw and then no sun & warmth until Friday. :realmad:


Yup, were screwed!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looking dark to the south.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goalllll !!!!!!!!


----------



## Ranger620

What a goal by haula


----------



## Polarismalibu

Heck yeah goal!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Helll Yeah!!!!!!! I get up to get a beer and they score.


----------



## gmcdan

haula`````````


----------



## qualitycut

Perfect example of why you go to the net after you shoot


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1808045 said:


> Helll Yeah!!!!!!! I get up to get a beer and they score.


Keep that superstition going and youll drunk by the end of the game


----------



## SSS Inc.

gmcdan;1808046 said:


> haula`````````


Post that on the illinois thread.



Ranger620;1808048 said:


> Keep that superstition going and youll drunk by the end of the game


I will do my best.


----------



## qualitycut

Every time I look at the radar its getting bigger


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1808037 said:


> I happened to be very close to that property Friday measuring and it didn't look like anything had been done. Hopefully you didn't lose your sweeper in a sink hole.


I dropped the front wheel into it today...I was trying to get as close as possible and I misjudged it a little bit. Sure makes your heart skip a beat.


----------



## Camden

I don't want to jinx anything but in the second round the team to score first is unbeaten.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1808052 said:


> I dropped the front wheel into it today...I was trying to get as close as possible and I misjudged it a little bit. Sure makes your heart skip a beat.


We've had dump trucks fall into sink holes up to the axles before. We were chipsealing an apartment right on lake MTKA years ago and half the truck ended up under ground. The scary thing is a tiny hole on the surface could be 20' wide and 10' deep under the asphalt.


----------



## Camden

Just thinking about all of the Wild's playoff games....have they played any bad games? Yes, they've been beaten several times but they've had their opportunities to win every game. The only one that you could argue is Game 2 in Colorado but even then they didn't get blown out or anything.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1808055 said:


> Just thinking about all of the Wild's playoff games....have they played any bad games? Yes, they've been beaten several times but they've had their opportunities to win every game. The only one that you could argue is Game 2 in Colorado but even then they didn't get blown out or anything.


I agree, we have been in it every game but #2 in Colorado. It feels like they are getting better and more confident every game we play. This is really helping the younger guys play with some confidence.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Lightning!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Heavy rain here for about the last 15 minutes.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1808056 said:


> I agree, we have been in it every game but #2 in Colorado. It feels like they are getting better and more confident every game we play. This is really helping the younger guys play with some confidence.


Imo the younger guys are the ones playing great day in and day out. We need the older top players to pound some in.


----------



## qualitycut

Some good lightning to the se. Few rumbles of thunder.


----------



## qualitycut

On second thought I don't want rain at all. I got 12 houses to sod if they can ever get the darn concrete in.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1808059 said:


> Imo the younger guys are the ones playing great day in and day out. We need the older top players to pound some in.


I hear ya. Just saying that they seem to be gaining confidence and it shows. Usually the young guys become non-existent in these high profile games.


----------



## Camden

4th line was just holding the zone well. That's a good sign.


----------



## gmcdan

SSS Inc.;1808049 said:


> Post that on the illinois thread.
> 
> I don't want to jinx it .


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1808063 said:


> I hear ya. Just saying that they seem to be gaining confidence and it shows. Usually the young guys become non-existent in these high profile games.


O I wasn't disagreeing with you. Like you said usually the younger guys are non existent and its just the opposite. Its good to see now I'd we could just get the big buck guys to score and play thier best


----------



## SSS Inc.

gmcdan;1808065 said:


> SSS Inc.;1808049 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post that on the illinois thread.
> 
> I don't want to jinx it .
> 
> 
> 
> Well even though quality was worried about the same thing the other night, I didn't jinx it.  Lots of game left though.
Click to expand...


----------



## qualitycut

Humidity finally dropped


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1808066 said:


> O I wasn't disagreeing with you. Like you said usually the younger guys are non existent and its just the opposite. Its good to see now I'd we could just get the big buck guys to score and play thier best


A Parise or Koivu goal would be nice right about now.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Been thundering for over 3 hours. Raining and lightning for about 45 minutes


----------



## cbservicesllc

severe t-storm warning in mankato... on it's way this way...


----------



## Drakeslayer

What happened to Cam Barker? We traded Nick Leddy to the Blackhawks for him a few years ago. Looks like we lost on that one.


----------



## Ranger620

Drakeslayer;1808072 said:


> What happened to Cam Barker? We traded Nick Leddy to the Blackhawks for him a few years ago. Looks like we lost on that one.


Defiantly lost in that deal. Leddys been a stud. Cams still playing can't remember where he went. He's jumped arou.d a little i think


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1808073 said:


> Defiantly lost in that deal. Leddys been a stud. Cams still playing can't remember where he went. He's jumped arou.d a little i think


That's kind of a theme in mn sports


----------



## Ranger620

Quick search barkers playing in the khl now


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hooking call???? WHERE????????????


----------



## SSS Inc.

OFFSIDES???????

I think not. here we go again.


----------



## Camden

One of the local writers just had something in the paper about the Leddy trade being in the past and the Wild have moved on. Yeah it's in the past but I still think about it every time we play Chicago.

1-1 game


----------



## SSS Inc.

No hooking, No offsides(notice they didn't show it again). Goal=BS


----------



## Ranger620

Never had a chance on that one


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1808077 said:


> OFFSIDES???????
> 
> I think not. here we go again.


Yea Wtf on both the offsides and hook.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

SSS Inc.;1808079 said:


> No hooking, No offsides(notice they didn't show it again). Goal=BS


Goal!!!!!!


----------



## dieselss

Goal!!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SullivanSeptic;1808082 said:


> Goal!!!!!!


Yes it was a goal but what led up to it shouldn't have happened.


----------



## Camden

Once again the Wild need to beat the opposing team and the officials.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

SSS Inc.;1808085 said:


> Yes it was a goal but what led up to it shouldn't have happened.


Seriously? No hooking? Come on, even the guys in the bathroom saw that one


----------



## SSS Inc.

Since when can you tackle a guy and sandwich him between you and the goalie??


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I seen it




What channel is it on?


----------



## SSS Inc.

SullivanSeptic;1808087 said:


> Seriously? No hooking? Come on, even the guys in the bathroom saw that one


Are you serious?? You know how many of those hooking calls they could make if that is worthy of the call. You never played hockey did you? Your guy fell into the net from his own momentum. Maybe our guy should have held his hand on the way down.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

SSS Inc.;1808088 said:


> Since when can you tackle a guy and sandwich him between you and the goalie??


Ooh, it's getting a little tense out there. A couple of forearms starting to reign down


----------



## Polarismalibu

I like how all the Illinois guys are in here now. Where have they been at the last two games??


----------



## SullivanSeptic

SSS Inc.;1808091 said:


> Are you serious?? You know how many of those hooking calls they could make if that is worthy of the call. You never played hockey did you? Your guy fell into the net from his own momentum. Maybe our guy should have held his hand on the way down.


I was great at roller skating. Does that count?


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1808094 said:


> I like how all the Illinois guys are in here now. Where have they been at the last two games??


Crying??????


----------



## SSS Inc.

SullivanSeptic;1808093 said:


> Ooh, it's getting a little tense out there. A couple of forearms starting to reign down


You're getting nervous aren't you?


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;1808094 said:


> I like how all the Illinois guys are in here now. Where have they been at the last two games??


I'm happy they're here! Nothing like some good banter among fans...


----------



## SSS Inc.

There was more hooking from Koivu after the whistle just now than that penalty.


----------



## Ranger620

Wild scored in the first. Chicago scored in the second which means wild score in the third endind 2-1 wild win. Seems logical right??


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1808101 said:


> Wild scored in the first. Chicago scored in the second which means wild score in the third endind 2-1 wild win. Seems logical right??


I'm on board. But there will be an OT victory of 3-2. Nino and parise will both have goals.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1808101 said:


> Wild scored in the first. Chicago scored in the second which means wild score in the third endind 2-1 wild win. Seems logical right??


Ha I was thinking that too.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1808105 said:


> I'm on board. But there will be an OT victory of 3-2. Nino and parise will both have goals.


I guess either way I'm not picky. You seem to be on a roll so we'll see. I say spurgen scores in the 3rd


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1808107 said:


> I guess either way I'm not picky. You seem to be on a roll so we'll see. I say spurgen scores in the 3rd


I'll take that. I would hope they are getting a huge pep talk to get going right out of the gate this period. Take this one and bring it back home!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Man, I don't know if I'm going to make it through the game


----------



## Polarismalibu

You guys jinxed it!!!


----------



## dieselss

Goal #2!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1808112 said:


> You guys jinxed it!!!


I jinxed nothing. OT is what I said. I can't control my visions. :laughing:


----------



## Ranger620

Sss get up get another beer would ya. Seemed to work last time


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1808115 said:


> Sss get up get another beer would ya. Seemed to work last time


Better grab 2 for the win!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1808115 said:


> Sss get up get another beer would ya. Seemed to work last time


I've tried like a dozen times and its not working. Give it time.....we will score again. Twice maybe thrice. I'm having another vision.

Wild explode on Chicago with 9:22 to go.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Wait for it...........


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1808118 said:


> Wait for it...........


We're waiting.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

It's pouring... sweet...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1808119 said:


> We're waiting.......


I know what is taking so long. My visions are fading now.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1808121 said:


> I know what is taking so long. My visions are fading now.


Atleast if we loose you wont feel the pain


----------



## Polarismalibu

I think the empty net is going to be a mistake


----------



## dieselss

Game.......


----------



## Polarismalibu

Oh well we can just take it in game seven. No big deal


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Sorry boys. Good game tho.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I still blame back to back bad calls............... Who knows how it would have finished but I hate the "what if" part of it.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1808125 said:


> Oh well we can just take it in game seven. No big deal


Did it with Colorado we can do it with chicago


----------



## cbservicesllc

SullivanSeptic;1808126 said:


> Sorry boys. Good game tho.


That it was... Definitely will go 7...


----------



## SnowGuy73

60° overcast calm


----------



## SnowGuy73

3/4" last night.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like no work again today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I think the grass grew about 2" over night.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1808140 said:


> I think the grass grew about 2" over night.


I noticed it during the day yesterday. .


----------



## qualitycut

And more rain on its way it looks like


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1808141 said:


> I noticed it during the day yesterday. .


Haha. I just notices it as I had the dog out this morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1808142 said:


> And more rain on its way it looks like


And cool temps.


----------



## ryde307

This rain sucks. We have 2 guys out blowing whatever they can to say we attempted a clean up and then just not taking anymore. Dethatching 5 inch grass doesn't do any good anyways. We will start going through the mowing routes tomorrow to try and get spring on track.
Some guys are mowing the building next to ours right now. Looks pretty wet.


----------



## ryde307

Also our 2 year old exmark with the kohler motor just went out. Assuming the same issue MNplow had. Seemed like a coil but tested that and they were good. It's basically acting like it lost a valve. Just ordered a new motor this morning for $1500. The mower is just over 2 years old with 900 hours.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Mist here, started 30 min ago


----------



## jimslawnsnow

ryde307;1808151 said:


> Also our 2 year old exmark with the kohler motor just went out. Assuming the same issue MNplow had. Seemed like a coil but tested that and they were good. It's basically acting like it lost a valve. Just ordered a new motor this morning for $1500. The mower is just over 2 years old with 900 hours.


That's no good. Guess it'll have to be Kawasaki from now on


----------



## Camden

To those of you who are experiencing engine problems with your mowers...what kind of oil are you running? Traditional or synthetic?


----------



## ryde307

Camden;1808154 said:


> To those of you who are experiencing engine problems with your mowers...what kind of oil are you running? Traditional or synthetic?


We ran traditional. IT's changed regularly. We have had close to 20 kawi engines over the last couples years with minimal problems. Now the one kohler and it goes out. It sounds like this motor has now been phased out of production so I am assuming there is some common problems.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1808155 said:


> We ran traditional. IT's changed regularly. We have had close to 20 kawi engines over the last couples years with minimal problems. Now the one kohler and it goes out. It sounds like this motor has now been phased out of production so I am assuming there is some common problems.


What model Kohler?

We are out running our full mowing route. The clean ups that are left are too wet to get those.

Did a bank south of Forest Lake, just left a large townhome in WBL.

Didn't look pretty when we were done, but it's mowed. I have 4 guys mowing, I run behind them with the Pre-em. Going good so far, with the conditions.

After this apartment in Little Canada, all 15-20 minutes stops. Shooting for about 25-30 stops today.


----------



## qualitycut

Haven't seen anyone out around here, way to wet.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Must be city of Burnsville is out spraying, unless they have hired it out. It's a toro vehicle with a sprayer on the back


----------



## SnowGuy73

Mist with an occasional rain drop mixed in.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Haven't seen anyone out today, a couple companies out yesterday.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1808162 said:


> Haven't seen anyone out today, a couple companies out yesterday.


Yea when the streets are still wet usually means the grass is really wet.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1808163 said:


> Yea when the streets are still wet usually means the grass is really wet.


x2.........


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;1808151 said:


> Also our 2 year old exmark with the kohler motor just went out. Assuming the same issue MNplow had. Seemed like a coil but tested that and they were good. It's basically acting like it lost a valve. Just ordered a new motor this morning for $1500. The mower is just over 2 years old with 900 hours.


Warranty??


----------



## qualitycut

Steady rain in st Paul


----------



## jimslawnsnow

When it does stop raining I'll have mow sun to sun down til I get back on track


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Sitting in porter creek and saw hydro seeding commercial for homeowners. Its in a sprayer like a miracle gro sprayer


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1808167 said:


> When it does stop raining I'll have mow sun to sun down til I get back on track


That's what's nice about only having one day of mowing


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1808171 said:


> That's what's nice about only having one day of mowing


But if its that wet you can do a lot of your sod and landscape stuff either


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1808172 said:


> But if its that wet you can do a lot of your sod and landscape stuff either


I know but I don't get as far behind


----------



## BossPlow614

jimslawnsnow;1808172 said:


> But if its that wet you can do a lot of your sod and landscape stuff either


You can't really do the prep work but you can certainly lay sod. Install mulch, basically everything except hardscapes or anything involving bigger equipment.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1808174 said:


> You can't really do the prep work but you can certainly lay sod. Install mulch, basically everything except hardscapes or anything involving bigger equipment.


Pretty much, what I'm getting at is if you have 5 solid days of lawn and cant work 3 days its a bigger deal than not getting to a landscape job.


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;1808155 said:


> We ran traditional. IT's changed regularly. We have had close to 20 kawi engines over the last couples years with minimal problems. Now the one kohler and it goes out. It sounds like this motor has now been phased out of production so I am assuming there is some common problems.


I had one Kohler and the motor went out at 1200 hours. I have had Kawasaki engines and never had problems.


----------



## qualitycut

I have some patches in my yard that are about 8 inches tall. All in the areas where the dogs poop then the rest is probably 4


----------



## ryde307

Does anyone want to sub part of a mowing route in Orono? 4 or 5 accounts takes approx 2.5-3 hours.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1808175 said:


> Pretty much, what I'm getting at is if you have 5 solid days of lawn and cant work 3 days its a bigger deal than not getting to a landscape job.


Imagine what it's like when you have 6.5 days of maintenance scheduled weekly.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1808179 said:


> Does anyone want to sub part of a mowing route in Orono? 4 or 5 accounts takes approx 2.5-3 hours.


I don't. But what model was the Kohler that blew?


----------



## ryde307

Or does anyone want to sub part of a mowing route in chaska/chanhassen? 5 accounts 2.5 hours or so to do.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1808180 said:


> Imagine what it's like when you have 6.5 days of maintenance scheduled weekly.


I would be screwed. That's why I keep mowing small I can only handle maximum stress for Nov- March


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1808181 said:


> I don't. But what model was the Kohler that blew?


25hp Kohler Model cv740


----------



## MNPLOWCO

ryde307;1808182 said:


> Or does anyone want to sub part of a mowing route in chaska/chanhassen? 5 accounts 2.5 hours or so to do.


Ryde, you talking sub for season or just to catch up? Are days of the week
important? I have some in Orono. Chan if It is the northern side. Chaska's a bit far south.
Mondays and part of Tuesday are my only "open" days ( Monday is a project day usually)


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Lmwmn,

Thanks again for the offer. The Tractor is complete with new engine now and I am picking it up after 3 today.

Can't remember who asked. Mine was a Kawi 28hp. Oil was Exmark and Kawi as the Warrantee expressly demands "their own" oil. Think it's conventional. But it is at their standards that the Warrantee requires. I think a lot of the problems with the break down of these is the plastic covers that trap a ton of dirt against
the engine. Even with blowing them off I still had a build up packed under areas that I should have more careful with. I had an oil leak and I thought I had cleaned the engine well enough after the repair. I think I overheated my engine.
Ounce of prevention/ pound of cure...but my pounds are British Stealing pounds!


----------



## qualitycut

Seen one guy out mowing around here and it was not pretty.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

I gonna put on some giant knobby mudders and let the mud hit the sky! Yehaww! Mow with a passion!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak says a long stormy wet night.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1808188 said:


> Seen one guy out mowing around here and it was not pretty.


I saw a guy doing irrigation, that's it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1808191 said:


> Novak says a long stormy wet night.....


NWS is down to 20% tonight now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1808191 said:


> Novak says a long stormy wet night.....


Nevermind...... Its from yesterday, damn facebook!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I saw a guy just south of red lobster in Burnsville at an apartment complex doing a clean up. Was by himself wearing safety yellow


----------



## Polarismalibu

ryde307;1808184 said:


> 25hp Kohler Model cv740


My 27hp Kohler did the same thing on my exmark this spring too


----------



## Polarismalibu

It's way to hot out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1808197 said:


> I saw a guy just south of red lobster in Burnsville at an apartment complex doing a clean up. Was by himself wearing safety yellow


What color shoes?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1808196 said:


> Nevermind...... Its from yesterday, damn facebook!


Mine did the same thing, and was going to post you'd want to check the date.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1808199 said:


> It's way to hot out.


Serious? All my guys are wearing jackets.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My view from the office.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So far 3 banks, 1 large townhome, 2 medium townhomes, mobile home park, 2 apartment buildings, 2 parks.

Gonna hit up a gas station, 2 strip malls and see where that puts us for 5 pm.

Done applications at all of the commercial and most of the residential properties as well, we don't apply at the parks.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1808201 said:


> Mine did the same thing, and was going to post you'd want to check the date.


Everytime they update, facebook app gets worse!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Depending on how scheduling goes and what the weather does, might start spraying with the Pre-em. The weeds are HORRENDOUS!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1808200 said:


> What color shoes?


 Couldn't see those. Why?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1808206 said:


> Everytime they update, facebook app gets worse!


I just stopped doing the updates for this reason. Wife has hers set up on auto update and then I get to listen to her complain every dam time she's on it


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1808211 said:


> Couldn't see those. Why?


Just wondering, being you included the shirt color.


----------



## Greenery

They were probably big red floppy CLOWN shoes.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1808212 said:


> I just stopped doing the updates for this reason. Wife has hers set up on auto update and then I get to listen to her complain every dam time she's on it


I hear you there.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Jim...... Pm sent your way.


----------



## banonea

BossPlow614;1808174 said:


> You can't really do the prep work but you can certainly lay sod. Install mulch, basically everything except hardscapes or anything involving bigger equipment.


that's the problem I got, drain tile and patio work and the ground it too wet:realmad:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1808213 said:


> Just wondering, being you included the shirt color.


I said that thinking maybe someone knew the company


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1808216 said:


> Jim...... Pm sent your way.


Got it and sent another back


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1808221 said:


> Got it and sent another back


PM must go through Sprint... Haven't seen it yet.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1808206 said:


> Everytime they update, facebook app gets worse!


Yea you use to be able to sort them from most recent


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1808223 said:


> PM must go through Sprint... Haven't seen it yet.


ok. thought you were talking about the memorial day post


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1808226 said:


> ok. thought you were talking about the memorial day post


Nope..........


----------



## NorthernProServ

raining again here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

WDrizzle starting here again. Gonna finish the last gas station and call it good.

Got some Knicky-knack things to do on equipment in the garage.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1808229 said:


> raining again here


Same here.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1808231 said:


> WDrizzle starting here again. Gonna finish the last gas station and call it good.
> 
> Got some Knicky-knack things to do on equipment in the garage.


Did it rain hard up there earlier


----------



## Camden

On and off rain here all day. I'm not committing to any more work until I'm caught up, the stress of being so far behind isn't worth it to me.


----------



## qualitycut

I'm just hoping it dries out a little tonight, I have some properties that get really wet and stay wet.


----------



## ryde307

MNPLOWCO;1808185 said:


> Ryde, you talking sub for season or just to catch up? Are days of the week
> important? I have some in Orono. Chan if It is the northern side. Chaska's a bit far south.
> Mondays and part of Tuesday are my only "open" days ( Monday is a project day usually)


For the season. We have more work than we can do with how we are set up and just looking at options. Tuesdays are fine for them to be mowed.



Camden;1808236 said:


> On and off rain here all day. I'm not committing to any more work until I'm caught up, the stress of being so far behind isn't worth it to me.


I have said no to almost every call we get. Hoping the rain goes away and we can just get this season rolling normal soon.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1808234 said:



> Did it rain hard up there earlier


No, we were skimmed by the rain in Maplewood right before lunch.

Never rained in Wyoming, slid east before it got up here.

Just started raining hard enough to shut us down now, which is good. I was thinking about going back out for a while to get a little ahead.

I see now NWS says dry but cool for most of the week.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm guessing tomorrow will be too wet as well......


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Been raining here for an hour(**** rapids)


----------



## Ranger620

SnowGuy73;1808223 said:


> PM must go through Sprint... Haven't seen it yet.


I know we went thru the whole sprint thing with dropped calls and now thats gotten better. I just got a letter from sprint saying I'm in violation of my contract and have been put on probation. I have the plan that includes everything. I generally use my phone alot but the other two dont get used but they are on the same plan as I dont like surprises.
Apparently I was roaming to much and have went over the 800 allowed minutes in the fine print of the contract. So unlimited doesnt mean unlimited. I havent been out of town since October and when I was out of town it was for only 10 days and I was hunting more than I was on the phone. So basically what I got was well you can roam from your house speach. I like the unlimited but now am thinking of verizon service is in my furture. Gonna let it ride and see if I get another letter


----------



## TKLAWN

ryde307;1808182 said:


> Or does anyone want to sub part of a mowing route in chaska/chanhassen? 5 accounts 2.5 hours or so to do.


I could probably help out with that. Pm me with details our Chaska stuff we do on Mondays.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I sure hope that dump trailer Will actually dump. There's about 6 tons of concrete in it


----------



## albhb3

a little off topic? anybody know if 458 a month is good for family insurance through employer with an out of pocket cost of 4500 total with low copays? could use some advice


----------



## Ranger620

albhb3;1808247 said:


> a little off topic? anybody know if 458 a month is good for family insurance through employer with an out of pocket cost of 4500 total with low copays? could use some advice


From what I've seen that's fair. I think we pay a little over $400 a month $25 dollar copay and a $6000 deductable with a chance to earn $3000 in deductable credit. This is thru my wife employer


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I was shown some pricing from a larger company in the cities that has the same name as a brand of Whiskey.

It was rather eye opening.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1808250 said:


> I was shown some pricing from a larger company in the cities that has the same name as a brand of Whiskey.
> 
> It was rather eye opening.


Did you take several mental photographs?? I love seeing the competitions numbers.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1808251 said:


> Did you take several mental photographs?? I love seeing the competitions numbers.


I have hard copies of proposals, including all numbers, plans, and lists of items used, as well as labor hours.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1808250 said:


> I was shown some pricing from a larger company in the cities that has the same name as a brand of Whiskey.
> 
> It was rather eye opening.


Old crow, knob creek?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1808251 said:


> Did you take several mental photographs?? I love seeing the competitions numbers.


So do I, especially when they give me copies and I can file them away.


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1808254 said:


> So do I, especially when they give me copies and I can file them away.


One that I received a few years back was just unbelievable. The misspelling and grammatical errors were to numerous to count. 
They still won the bid though.

I am not very good at it either but anything important I at least have proofed by someone who is.


----------



## qualitycut

Its so damn muggy in the house.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1808259 said:


> Its so damn muggy in the house.


shop floor is sopping wet. have to lay card board down to work on mowers. have fans on too


----------



## qualitycut

Rain again here geez.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

rain/mist here for the last hour or so. looks like a 11-12 start tomorrow if at all


----------



## Polarismalibu

Next week going to be dry?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1808263 said:


> rain/mist here for the last hour or so. looks like a 11-12 start tomorrow if at all


I'm hoping I can mow tomorrow, I like to mow Mondays and would be a pain if I couldn't mow till wed


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1808250 said:


> I was shown some pricing from a larger company in the cities that has the same name as a brand of Whiskey.
> 
> It was rather eye opening.


I'm still trying to figure it out and I collect (more so drink a lot) whiskey.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1808266 said:


> I'm still trying to figure it out and I collect (more so drink a lot) whiskey.


Same here I've been trying to figure it out


----------



## qualitycut

The moisture just keeps coming cafe


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Mabe they aren't that large??? Maybe I just float around in the same circle of properties?

I do know that about 7-8 years ago one of the owners got in trouble because he was invoicing a certain amount and then redoing the invoice to a lesser amount and reporting that.

I was called from the US Postal Inspector and questioned on a case where the owners from a bank in North Branch were prosecuted for the town of Ramsey debacle.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

May or may not be a Canadian Whiskey.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1808271 said:


> May or may not be a Canadian Whiskey.


Is it made in Windsor, Ontario?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1808271 said:


> May or may not be a Canadian Whiskey.


Oooo no one drinks that crap that's why I didn't think of it lol


----------



## qualitycut

How do you guy that use quick books and have year around customers divide the taxable and non taxable services? I just do taxable services on one line and non taxable on the other. So there are two items just curious if there's a better way


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1808275 said:


> How do you guy that use quick books and have year around customers divide the taxable and non taxable services? I just do taxable services on one line and non taxable on the other. So there are two items just curious if there's a better way


My job code is either lawn mowing or snowplowing. Lawnmowing auto taxes, Snowplowing is nontaxable.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1808277 said:


> My job code is either lawn mowing or snowplowing. Lawnmowing auto taxes, Snowplowing is nontaxable.


Yea so you do two lines? I have 12 month contracts with say lawn is 2000 and plowing is 1000 and both divided into 12


----------



## Camden

There's a lawn care company that goes by the name Wild Turkey?


----------



## Ranger620

Just scored wild tickets. Better yet at no cost. I'll probally pay for parking and a few drinks


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1808282 said:


> Just scored wild tickets. Better yet at no cost. I'll probally pay for parking and a few drinks


Nice! My dad just called and got some through work for me also.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1808284 said:


> Nice! My dad just called and got some through work for me also.


Wont no what section till tomorrow. Last time I was front row on the glass right next to the penalty box. Same company but not sure if there the same seats or not


----------



## Polarismalibu

Which one of you guys is bringing me to the game?!? I can stop working earlier then I planned


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1808286 said:


> Which one of you guys is bringing me to the game?!? I can stop working earlier then I planned


Must be quality's turn.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Quality - sent you a PM.

There actually are a couple of subjects I won't discuss publicly.


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone think they will be able to mow tomorrow am besides lwmrr? Its been raining here for the last couple hours.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's pouring here right now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Still raining here....


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1808290 said:


> Anyone think they will be able to mow tomorrow am besides lwmrr? Its been raining here for the last couple hours.


Hahahahah....... No.


----------



## tacovic

I am not the only one here who is way behind am I? I have barely touched any spring cleanups yet because its been so wet. Grass is already long and looks like its gonna be soaking wet tomorrow. Looks like we might go cut some grass anyway just to keep up.


----------



## qualitycut

Wish I wouldn't have slacked on trying to get more work, I have about 15 full landscapes to do in a row and were supposed to be ready this week but with all the rain they haven't been able to get concrete in so I'm now waiting. I got a few smaller mulch jobs I can use to fill in.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1808295 said:


> Wish I wouldn't have slacked on trying to get more work, I have about 15 full landscapes to do in a row and were supposed to be ready this week but with all the rain they haven't been able to get concrete in so I'm now waiting. I got a few smaller mulch jobs I can use to fill in.


You want to plant a couple trees and put in about 40 bushes at a place in St. Anthony? You can even bring your skid and pull 20 bushes first and throw them in my dump trailer.

Oh, sent you a return PM as well.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1808296 said:


> You want to plant a couple trees and put in about 40 bushes at a place in St. Anthony? You can even bring your skid and pull 20 bushes first and throw them in my dump trailer.
> 
> Oh, sent you a return PM as well.


If your serious I could probably do that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If you can't work in the morning, give me a call or shoot me a text.

We are going to be on the property first thing in St. Anthony in the morning, leaving here about 7 am.

If you're interested, I can show you what needs to be done, you can give me an idea of what price.

I've already given them a price, so it's going to be something that we'll have to work out.

Very simple work, right next to the parking lot in 2 locations on the same property.

One area is literally pull out 2 trees that were put in mid-summer last year, which were driven over by a semi over the winter, then another area, pull about 15 bushes, and replace with Spirea, Hosta and Daylily. I can show you where everything goes. 

That work area is either side of the front entrance of a building about 20' either way. 

It's not a huge money maker. Trees go into 2.5" trap, bushes into an existing mulch bed.

Possibly have some sod replacement on the same property if you're interested.

Cut out old, lay in new. Might have another property closer to your house that could be done as well.

I do need to be onsite at a different property at 8:30 though to meet a fencing contractor that's trying to steal some work from Ranger.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got tons of paperwork to do. Just can't get motivated to do it.

This 7 day / week grind for the next two months, not ready for it yet, it's caught up to me.

Tomorrow will be a better day, right?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1808299 said:


> If you can't work in the morning, give me a call or shoot me a text.
> 
> We are going to be on the property first thing in St. Anthony in the morning, leaving here about 7 am.
> 
> If you're interested, I can show you what needs to be done, you can give me an idea of what price.
> 
> I've already given them a price, so it's going to be something that we'll have to work out.
> 
> Very simple work, right next to the parking lot in 2 locations on the same property.
> 
> One area is literally pull out 2 trees that were put in mid-summer last year, which were driven over by a semi over the winter, then another area, pull about 15 bushes, and replace with Spirea, Hosta and Daylily. I can show you where everything goes.
> 
> That work area is either side of the front entrance of a building about 20' either way.
> 
> It's not a huge money maker. Trees go into 2.5" trap, bushes into an existing mulch bed.
> 
> Possibly have some sod replacement on the same property if you're interested.
> 
> Cut out old, lay in new. Might have another property closer to your house that could be done as well.
> 
> I do need to be onsite at a different property at 8:30 though to meet a fencing contractor that's trying to steal some work from Ranger.


I wouldn't be able to make it by then, have a bid at 830. If you have another one let me know.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1808299 said:


> If you can't work in the morning, give me a call or shoot me a text.
> 
> We are going to be on the property first thing in St. Anthony in the morning, leaving here about 7 am.
> 
> If you're interested, I can show you what needs to be done, you can give me an idea of what price.
> 
> I've already given them a price, so it's going to be something that we'll have to work out.
> 
> Very simple work, right next to the parking lot in 2 locations on the same property.
> 
> One area is literally pull out 2 trees that were put in mid-summer last year, which were driven over by a semi over the winter, then another area, pull about 15 bushes, and replace with Spirea, Hosta and Daylily. I can show you where everything goes.
> 
> That work area is either side of the front entrance of a building about 20' either way.
> 
> It's not a huge money maker. Trees go into 2.5" trap, bushes into an existing mulch bed.
> 
> Possibly have some sod replacement on the same property if you're interested.
> 
> Cut out old, lay in new. Might have another property closer to your house that could be done as well.
> 
> I do need to be onsite at a different property at 8:30 though to meet a fencing contractor that's trying to steal some work from Ranger.


Not steeling anything from me. I am getting board though. I've had a headache all day. Might have to do some mowing for one of you guys help some of you catch up. Is he doing the metal?


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1808290 said:


> Anyone think they will be able to mow tomorrow am besides lwmrr? Its been raining here for the last couple hours.


we are planning our first full run on all accounts. then planning on helping wintergreen with some work.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1808301 said:


> I wouldn't be able to make it by then, have a bid at 830. If you have another one let me know.


Give me a call / text when you are done.

If my driver shows that didn't show today, I can meet you there after my / your 8:30.

If he doesn't show, I'll have a harder time getting there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1808302 said:


> Not steeling anything from me. I am getting board though. I've had a headache all day. Might have to do some mowing for one of you guys help some of you catch up. Is he doing the metal?


Gonna meet with the fencing contractor from Forest Lake to show them the property and what you and I went over, at least the customer has a price comparison between cedar and iron.

Whatever they decide.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1808302 said:


> Not steeling anything from me. I am getting board though. I've had a headache all day. Might have to do some mowing for one of you guys help some of you catch up. Is he doing the metal?


This bid that I'm going against the Whisky-named company, if I get it, might put you to work.

Gonna have one of my guys to help, but he's new, not sure I can tell him, here, do this, and know it's getting done.

It'll be a day - 2 day project. They would like it done before Friday.

If my driver shows tomorrow (last 2 Mondays he's had the bottle flu) I should be able to have everything set to do the install on Thursday, especially if I get quality to take care of my other property.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1808306 said:


> This bid that I'm going against the Whisky-named company, if I get it, might put you to work.
> 
> Gonna have one of my guys to help, but he's new, not sure I can tell him, here, do this, and know it's getting done.
> 
> It'll be a day - 2 day project. They would like it done before Friday.
> 
> If my driver shows tomorrow (last 2 Mondays he's had the bottle flu) I should be able to have everything set to do the install on Thursday, especially if I get quality to take care of my other property.


What you talking about?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1808277 said:


> My job code is either lawn mowing or snowplowing. Lawnmowing auto taxes, Snowplowing is nontaxable.


Same here... April-October Lawn... November-March Snow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1808307 said:


> What you talking about?


Ranger was saying he was bored. I said I might have some work for him for a day, especially if I get you on my other site.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Didn't get much done today (surprise)... Planning on mowing some stuff on sand in the morning then I HAVE to get a cleanup done on a new contract that has a corporate visit Wednesday morning...


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Days in the 50's and nights in the 30's will really dry it up quick:-(


----------



## BossPlow614

I may try to do some fert tmrw. Even with sand up here, I dont want to run any mowers on turf until at least Wednesday.


----------



## Polarismalibu

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1808313 said:


> Days in the 50's and nights in the 30's will really dry it up quick:-(


Looks like 70's next week with chances of rain again.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Streets are drying here... I'm thinking tomorrow will be alright


----------



## SSS Inc.

You know whats great? Having a couple beers, eating leftover Pizza and watching the new episode of 24 on demand after sweeping parking lots in the rain the last 9 hours. As of 3 a.m. everything is still soaked so I bet all those lawns will be as well. 

BTW: Which one of you thought it would be a good idea to park your Rolls Royce in a dock area scheduled to be swept.  Its is a beautiful car. Thumbs Up


----------



## Deershack

Is or was?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Deershack;1808320 said:


> Is or was?


It still is. We stayed a good 40' away from it.


----------



## Deershack

You should have left a note to let him know how lucky he is.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Deershack;1808322 said:


> You should have left a note to let him know how lucky he is.


I took a picture of it just so the customer knows why we left a big area untouched.


----------



## SnowGuy73

48° overcast breezy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Possible frost tonight....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Everything is soaked here, I'm shooting for tomorrow to finish clean ups/mow a few.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1808330 said:


> Everything is soaked here, I'm shooting for tomorrow to finish clean ups/mow a few.


I sure hope we can I need to be done early on Friday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1808331 said:


> I sure hope we can I need to be done early on Friday.


I'm glad that I at least got all my pre em done, just have a few clean ups left this week.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS is up to 30% chance for Thursday now.....


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;1808334 said:


> NWS is up to 30% chance for Thursday now.....


[email protected]% for Wednesday too, for me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1808335 said:


> [email protected]% for Wednesday too, for me.


I'm at 20% for tomorrow..... Damn!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Driver didn't show. Pisses me off. Have to juggle everything on the fly.

Looks like I'll be heading to Craigslist.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Barlow says 20% Thursday, otherwise sunny. 

Grass is really going to shoot up now!


----------



## qualitycut

I might try and mow a few today. It will be to hard to now some Wed and try and explain why next week its Monday I'm thinking.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1808337 said:


> Driver didn't show. Pisses me off. Have to juggle everything on the fly.
> 
> Looks like I'll be heading to Craigslist.


Waiting for an employee to show up as we speak too, 20 mins late so far they got 10min before we pull out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1808339 said:


> I might try and mow a few today. It will be to hard to now some Wed and try and explain why next week its Monday I'm thinking.


You should be fine with a walk behind.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1808340 said:


> Waiting for an employee to show up as we speak too, 20 mins late so far they got 10min before we pull out.


I used to do the same. Now I tell them we leave at 7 am. If you are not there, you can meet us at the first yard and drive yourself around all day.

I'm no longer paying other guys to wait.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I feel sorry for those that are trying to mow the accounts that have irrigation running.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Holy windy!!

You guys trying to clean will probably be happy the leaves are a little damp.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SSS Inc.;1808319 said:


> You know whats great? Having a couple beers, eating leftover Pizza and watching the new episode of 24 on demand after sweeping parking lots in the rain the last 9 hours. As of 3 a.m. everything is still soaked so I bet all those lawns will be as well.
> 
> BTW: Which one of you thought it would be a good idea to park your Rolls Royce in a dock area scheduled to be swept.  Its is a beautiful car. Thumbs Up


Big question is why was it parked there at 3am. I doubt there was a board meeting


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1808346 said:


> I feel sorry for those that are trying to mow the accounts that have irrigation running.


Guessing they don't have a rain sensor


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1808346 said:


> I feel sorry for those that are trying to mow the accounts that have irrigation running.


That is one of the dummest things I have seen. Tons of rain and leaves the sprinkler system on. Yes i have some of those. I sneak over to the controller and shut it off for a while


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1808349 said:


> Guessing they don't have a rain sensor


Half the time they don't work


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1808351 said:


> Half the time they don't work


Or they have them in the off position.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Jim you get my pm this morning?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

In all seriousness, anyone interested in replacing this sod?

It's like the long stretch of sidewalk, all the way around the property.

About 4 areas like the larger area in the first pic.

Property is at 280/University.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1808353 said:


> Jim you get my pm this morning?


Yes I did. I'll shoot an email later today


----------



## Camden

Do any of you good folks know of a company that will come and haul away scrap tires? I need to get rid of 4-5000 of them (not mine, just a job that I have to do).


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1808355 said:


> Yes I did. I'll shoot an email later today


Copy that, thanks.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1808357 said:


> Do any of you good folks know of a company that will come and haul away scrap tires? I need to get rid of 4-5000 of them (not mine, just a job that I have to do).


There is a tire recycling place in savage that might.

Can't remember the name right now highly might wantto look them up and see.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;1808357 said:


> Do any of you good folks know of a company that will come and haul away scrap tires? I need to get rid of 4-5000 of them (not mine, just a job that I have to do).


Any dairy farms in your area? I know they use them hold down plastic for silage


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Camden;1808357 said:


> Do any of you good folks know of a company that will come and haul away scrap tires? I need to get rid of 4-5000 of them (not mine, just a job that I have to do).


I'll check, if he's interested I'll get you his name and number. He's a tire recycler/shredder


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1808333 said:


> I'm glad that I at least got all my pre em done, just have a few clean ups left this week.


Got all mine done just a couple clean ups and start mowing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1808357 said:


> Do any of you good folks know of a company that will come and haul away scrap tires? I need to get rid of 4-5000 of them (not mine, just a job that I have to do).


Seen a VERY large pile of chopped up tires last week just south of Isanti, on Hwy 65.

Google search??


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

jimslawnsnow;1808351 said:


> Half the time they don't work


I really think they should enforce wasting water. It really bugs me when it's pouring and someone's irrigation is going. Make it so cops could issue the fines. If its raining and they drive by they stop and write a ticket.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1808364 said:


> Seen a VERY large pile of chopped up tires last week just south of Isanti, on Hwy 65.
> 
> Google search??


There is a place on the west side, trying to think of the closest cross street


----------



## skorum03

I don't think I'm going to get any mowing in today. It poured for a good 45 min last night during 24 and the blacklist. Yard is like a sponge and roads are still wet in spots..


----------



## skorum03

Anyone use the snowdogg plows?

Specifically their plow that compares to the DXT or MVP3


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1808359 said:


> There is a tire recycling place in savage that might.
> 
> Can't remember the name right now highly might wantto look them up and see.


Liberty Tire.....


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1808368 said:


> Anyone use the snowdogg plows?
> 
> Specifically their plow that compares to the DXT or MVP3


I think mnplowco may


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1808368 said:


> Anyone use the snowdogg plows?
> 
> Specifically their plow that compares to the DXT or MVP3


Djagusch had one. He's all Boss now. You have his number.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1808377 said:


> I think mnplowco may


If I remember, he has Sno-way. Seems like there was yellow on the front of his truck when he helped out on the last storm.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1808365 said:


> I really think they should enforce wasting water. It really bugs me when it's pouring and someone's irrigation is going. Make it so cops could issue the fines. If its raining and they drive by they stop and write a ticket.


I was going to post a pic after we got 4" a couple weeks ago. A house across the street I was working at had the damn things on an hour per zone. The yard I was in had water standing. We were doing cut backs and light landscaping


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1808380 said:


> If I remember, he has Sno-way. Seems like there was yellow on the front of his truck when he helped out on the last storm.


Yea it was I read skr thing wrong


----------



## qualitycut

Actually not as wet as I would have thought today


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snowguy-

The further I get into this pallet of 13-0-0 the dustier it's getting, FYI.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Free shirts, hats, lunch........let's go! 

Thanks Wacker!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Mowing is going alright today... W/B's only... Thought it was supposed to be sunny today?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You guys (along with my one buddy) crack me up. 

I left more tracks with the 30" push mower than my Grandstand or Z's have left today.

We hardly have mud anymore. Been in Forest Lake, St. Paul, St. Anthony, Blaine now in Lino Lakes.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1808389 said:


> You guys (along with my one buddy) crack me up.
> 
> I left more tracks with the 30" push mower than my Grandstand or Z's have left today.
> 
> We hardly have mud anymore. Been in Forest Lake, St. Paul, St. Anthony, Blaine now in Lino Lakes.


Im not a lawn guy but to an outsider it sounds like a lot of guys just don't want to get out there and get rolling.


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1808390 said:


> Im not a lawn guy but to an outsider it sounds like a lot of guys just don't want to get out there and get rolling.


No way! We've been rolling whatever days we can. My mowers can tear up turf easily, especially on the lawns with a clay base. There are landscape projects on the schedule also but when it's this cold, it's miserable outside.


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1808391 said:


> No way! We've been rolling whatever days we can. My mowers can tear up turf easily, especially on the lawns with a clay base. There are landscape projects on the schedule also but when it's this cold, it's miserable outside.


Excuses excuses. Its a beautiful day!


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1808392 said:


> Excuses excuses. Its a beautiful day!


Ha. Maybe if it was February. 
I'm still doing Fert, plus some work on the mowers and lots of office stuff to do as well.


----------



## Greenery

Most yards I've gone to today have been skipped, they are like swamps.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1808391 said:


> No way! We've been rolling whatever days we can. My mowers tear up turf easily, especially on the lawns with a clay base. There are landscape projects on the schedule also but when it's this cold, it's miserable outside.


Get different mowers, learn a 3 point turn.

Put layers on.

It IS miserable out, but my guys are happy to be getting 40-45 hours / week in.

Just like I'm not looking forward to replacing dead sod since the rolls weigh 120 lbs, plus they are ice cold.

But if it's next on the list, it's next on the list.

With that said, I need another driver. Today's list is not going so well without my guy showing up.


----------



## ryde307

I don't think anyone enjoys it and it's slow but we have had people working everyday since april 20th. ONly day someone didn't was mothers day. Spring is busy and have to make it $ while we can.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1808395 said:


> Get different mowers, learn a 3 point turn..


I don't care what mower you use, if water is squishing out just from walking you will cause long term ruts.

The grass MIGHT not tear but the long term damage is done.

Some properties I see have 2-3" deep ruts patterned throughout the property. Same lines every week and soggy mowing.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1808385 said:


> Snowguy-
> 
> The further I get into this pallet of 13-0-0 the dustier it's getting, FYI.


Thanks for the info.

I went through about 2 1/2 pallets 13-0-5, all dusty!


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1808390 said:


> Im not a lawn guy but to an outsider it sounds like a lot of guys just don't want to get out there and get rolling.


I'll have lots to do when you start grinding up asphalt. 
I also have to do some overseeding and dirt work in the paddocks but I'm on clay and would like it to dry up a bit. I also have to fertilize but was waiting to do the dirt work and overseeding first. The couch has been comfy though


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1808389 said:


> You guys (along with my one buddy) crack me up.
> 
> I left more tracks with the 30" push mower than my Grandstand or Z's have left today.
> 
> We hardly have mud anymore. Been in Forest Lake, St. Paul, St. Anthony, Blaine now in Lino Lakes.


Interesting... guess i've never had a 1200 lbs Z before... i'll have to give it a shot!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sun was out for about a minute here.....


----------



## Greenery

Was that you on KFAN Dick?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Greenery;1808403 said:


> Was that you on KFAN Dick?


Nope...not this Dick. I wasn't the guy before him either. I am common's supplier for hot vats of boiling asphalt though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Maybe it is I that is the one that's in the wrong.

Just left a townhome in Blaine. Mowing for the first time this year, we've already cleaned it up. Townhome across the street hasn't been touched this year.

If someone has the contract, they've passed on 2 services that we have done on ours.

I'm out the money for operations, they are bringing in the cash.



Also, Robinson Sod in Blaine / Lino Lakes is cutting sod for those looking for it.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1808405 said:


> Maybe it is I that is the one that's in the wrong.
> 
> Just left a townhome in Blaine. Mowing for the first time this year, we've already cleaned it up. Townhome across the street hasn't been touched this year.
> 
> If someone has the contract, they've passed on 2 services that we have done on ours.
> 
> I'm out the money for operations, they are bringing in the cash.
> 
> Also, Robinson Sod in Blaine / Lino Lakes is cutting sod for those looking for it.


Really? I wouldnt want to handle that wet and probably torn up sod


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1808406 said:


> Really? I wouldnt want to handle that wet and probably torn up sod


My neighbors company went to Iowa for sod a week or so ago.


----------



## qualitycut

Teacher student scandal. Lucky!


----------



## Greenery

Ranger620;1808400 said:


> I'll have lots to do when you start grinding up asphalt.
> I also have to do some overseeding and dirt work in the paddocks but I'm on clay and would like it to dry up a bit. I also have to fertilize but was waiting to do the dirt work and overseeding first. The couch has been comfy though


Do you like hauling and spreading mulch?

If so I have some work for you. Or anybody else with nothing to do.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Greenery;1808407 said:


> My neighbors company went to Iowa for sod a week or so ago.


Magnasen sod has a place called kliers nursery by my house..... they have sod.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1808408 said:


> Teacher student scandal. Lucky!


Yeah baby. Where we these ladies when I was in school.


----------



## Greenery

SSS Inc.;1808410 said:


> Magnasen sod has a place called kliers nursery by my house..... they have sod.


Yup that's usually where I get mine.

I think it was a quantity issue with the local distributors.

They picked up mega sized rolls.


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1808412 said:


> Yup that's usually where I get mine.
> 
> I think it was a quantity issue with the local distributors.
> 
> They picked up mega sized rolls.


They seem ri be expensive there


----------



## BossPlow614

Greenery;1808398 said:


> I don't care what mower you use, if water is squishing out just from walking you will cause long term ruts.
> 
> The grass MIGHT not tear but the long term damage is done.
> 
> Some properties I see have 2-3" deep ruts patterned throughout the property. Same lines every week and soggy mowing.


I'm using a 5+ point turn and it's still tearing up the turf. I mowed my own lawn as a test just now and going slow, there was some stuff still tore up. My lawn has hardly grown, even with doing an app of dimension. It's the not the end of the world for us if we wait one more day for things to dry out, I'm sure if any client has a problem with that, they will understand. Plus I was able to finish all my fert only accts.


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1808413 said:


> They seem ri be expensive there


$2.50 a roll if I remember right plus they seem to always have plenty.

Anywhere I've found on the west metro is in the $4.00 range.


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1808415 said:


> $2.50 a roll if I remember right plus they seem to always have plenty.
> 
> Anywhere I've found on the west metro is in the $4.00 range.


Oo ok then they are same as Gertens I always thought they were more for some reason


----------



## Ranger620

Greenery;1808409 said:


> Do you like hauling and spreading mulch?
> 
> If so I have some work for you. Or anybody else with nothing to do.


All I have to haul with right now is a 550 dump. Im working on a dump trailer.


----------



## Ranger620

Off to the wild game. Gonna head down a little early


----------



## Greenery

Ranger620;1808417 said:


> All I have to haul with right now is a 550 dump. Im working on a dump trailer.


I was more thinking a wheelbarrow lol.

I can get the mulch to the locations.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1808417 said:


> All I have to haul with right now is a 550 dump. Im working on a dump trailer.


What you looking for? I have a 14 ft pj I may part with 4 brand new tires


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's official. Leaf box is off the trailer.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1808410 said:


> Magnasen sod has a place called kliers nursery by my house..... they have sod.


I get all of my sod from there, great bunch of people.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Cafe me. I would imagine I'm going to lose one of my better guys tomorrow.

Got 2 notices in the mail today I'm supposed to withhold $100 / week for Washington County Child Services and $175 / week for Ramsey County.

He only makes $350 / week.

Dude ain't gonna work for me 40 hours per week and end up taking home $75 per week when someone will give him cash.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1808427 said:


> Cafe me. I would imagine I'm going to lose one of my better guys tomorrow.
> 
> Got 2 notices in the mail today I'm supposed to withhold $100 / week for Washington County Child Services and $175 / week for Ramsey County.
> 
> He only makes $350 / week.
> 
> Dude ain't gonna work for me 40 hours per week and end up taking home $75 per week when someone will give him cash.


Sounds like a winner!


----------



## Green Grass

Greenery;1808415 said:


> $2.50 a roll if I remember right plus they seem to always have plenty.
> 
> Anywhere I've found on the west metro is in the $4.00 range.


$4.00??? Where is that at?? ace sod in Howard lake was $2.xx last year.


----------



## qualitycut

Section 107 row 13 for tonight. Go wild!


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1808431 said:


> $4.00??? Where is that at?? ace sod in Howard lake was $2.xx last year.


Home depot?


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1808422 said:


> What you looking for? I have a 14 ft pj I may part with 4 brand new tires


How much??


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1808434 said:


> How much??


Not sure, pm your number and I can send a couple pics.


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1808427 said:


> Cafe me. I would imagine I'm going to lose one of my better guys tomorrow.
> 
> Got 2 notices in the mail today I'm supposed to withhold $100 / week for Washington County Child Services and $175 / week for Ramsey County.
> 
> He only makes $350 / week.
> 
> Dude ain't gonna work for me 40 hours per week and end up taking home $75 per week when someone will give him cash.


hey he got off easy  shoulda made her swallowThumbs Up

and what the hell is the café for


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22;1808380 said:


> If I remember, he has Sno-way. Seems like there was yellow on the front of his truck when he helped out on the last storm.


Fisher 810 XLS


----------



## MNPLOWCO

I was out since 7:30 this morning cutting and cleaning commercials from Golden Valley, through Hopkins, Mtka, and Shorewood. I must have good drainage accounts as I was wiping through them all on the Exmark 60 with De-thatcher and bagger. No turf damage at all!. Actually a great productive day!! A first for this season.


----------



## Greenery

Green Grass;1808431 said:


> $4.00??? Where is that at?? ace sod in Howard lake was $2.xx last year.


Any random place that has sod.. Howard Lake? Where's that?

I really should look around for a closer place in the west metro.


----------



## Greenery

MNPLOWCO;1808438 said:


> I was out since 7:30 this morning cutting and cleaning commercials from Golden Valley, through Hopkins, Mtka, and Shorewood. I must have good drainage accounts as I was wiping through them all on the Exmark 60 with De-thatcher and bagger. No turf damage at all!. Actually a great productive day!! A first for this season.


Hmm, in Plymouth all day and I can say that I am embarrassed with the way every one of them looked when I was done. Every lawn was soggy.

The TINE RAKE on the mower just made a clumpy mess.
Both front and rear tires just caked up with a grassy muddy mess leaving cafe all over the roads..


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1808432 said:


> Section 107 row 13 for tonight. Go wild!


Section 102 row 15 
Looking at pj dump trailers. I think you still have my number send me a pic and some pricing.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1808443 said:


> Section 102 row 15
> Looking at pj dump trailers. I think you still have my number send me a pic and some pricing.


K. I will send some tomorrow. Not sure on price yet but its in real good shape a few small spots have paint flakeing.


----------



## Green Grass

Greenery;1808440 said:


> Any random place that has sod.. Howard Lake? Where's that?
> 
> I really should look around for a closer place in the west metro.


Three miles west of me is the sod farm or three miles south of me they use to.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

What a mess. Water standing all over. Soggy as heck. People grumbling why we not there yet. Duh its rained 6" the few weeks


----------



## qualitycut

I had one lawn that was bad but I think it was the sump pump dumping.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1808449 said:


> What a mess. Water standing all over. Soggy as heck. People grumbling why we not there yet. Duh its rained 6" the few weeks


I'm still planning on trying for tomorrow but I didn't hear good things from guys today.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1808432 said:


> Section 107 row 13 for tonight. Go wild!


I saw a picture on fb team lavallee is in that section too. That will be a rowdy section I bet


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1808453 said:


> I'm still planning on trying for tomorrow but I didn't hear good things from guys today.


I managed to use the mulch kit. had to cut one area of a town home assn. twice. only had a half scoop shovel of stuff to scrape out


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well that didn't take long for them to score


----------



## Camden

Good season, Wild.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1808453 said:


> I'm still planning on trying for tomorrow but I didn't hear good things from guys today.


Managed to mow for 10 hours today, little wet but made it work. The stuff where we didn't do clean ups at had to be double cut, as it was a good 6 inches tall. Nice productive day. If tomorrow is better yet I will be a happy camper.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1808462 said:


> Good season, Wild.


Wow Roy, you fold quick.

We got this.


----------



## SSS Inc.

C'mon wild fans.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1808464 said:


> *Managed to mow for 10 hours today, little wet but made it work.* The stuff where we didn't do clean ups at had to be double cut, as it was a good 6 inches tall. Nice productive day. If tomorrow is better yet I will be a happy camper.


 Now THAT'S the attitude I like to see!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1808473 said:


> Now THAT'S the attitude I like to see!!!!


You do what you gotta do. I would've mowed my lawn today but the ice rink killed half of it. :crying: Last year it came through fine but I guess there were one too many days of ice on it. Thinking I might go artificial in the backyard. A putting green would be fun.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1808473 said:


> Now THAT'S the attitude I like to see!!!!


Yea gets to the point where the mortgage, truck payment and other big payments need to be paid and you gotta do what you gotta do


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1808462 said:


> Good season, Wild.


You spoke to soon!


----------



## SSS Inc.

I heart Haula!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1808475 said:


> You do what you gotta do. I would've mowed my lawn today but the ice rink killed half of it. :crying: Last year it came through fine but I guess there were one too many days of ice on it. Thinking I might go artificial in the backyard. A putting green would be fun.


Give it another couple of weeks.

I have properties where one area is growing fine, another area is still as dormant as can be.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1808476 said:


> Yea gets to the point where the mortgage, truck payment and other big payments need to be paid and you gotta do what you gotta do


That's pretty much it.

Here's to hoping the other driver shows tomorrow. Mowing the Sr. High for Chisago without the tractor, and my wife has retired from mowing.

Going to be a long day if he doesn't show.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1808480 said:


> Give it another couple of weeks.
> 
> I have properties where one area is growing fine, another area is still as dormant as can be.


I was wondering if that was the case.

BTW: A whole bunch of stuff was edited just now. C'mon MJD. Go WIld.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1808484 said:


> I was wondering if that was the case.
> 
> BTW: A whole bunch of stuff was edited just now. C'mon MJD. Go WIld.


Is it on the north side? Or at least shaded?

I always warn people that want to start pulling bushes, tearing out whole areas of turf this time of year, especially if it's shaded / north side.

Two of the properties I lost this year, one hasn't been touched, one has windrows of wet grass across them. Makes me smile.


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;1808464 said:


> Managed to mow for 10 hours today, little wet but made it work. The stuff where we didn't do clean ups at had to be double cut, as it was a good 6 inches tall. Nice productive day. If tomorrow is better yet I will be a happy camper.


Sounds about the same for us too... hopefully another one tomorrow...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh My GOD!!! Should a been IT


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dang!! Again!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Anyone interested in sweeping a parking lot in Rogers for me? It's a hotel so it can be done during the day M-F... PM me if interested in getting me a price...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Funny watching the crowd jump up then grab their heads.


----------



## qualitycut

Ooo Ooo a few to many whiskeys


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I wonder why the cafe is still edited?? The site doesn't even exist anymore???


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1808489 said:


> Anyone interested in sweeping a parking lot in Rogers for me? It's a hotel so it can be done during the day M-F... PM me if interested in getting me a price...


Camden is all over that.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1808485 said:


> Is it on the north side? Or at least shaded?
> 
> I always warn people that want to start pulling bushes, tearing out whole areas of turf this time of year, especially if it's shaded / north side.
> 
> Two of the properties I lost this year, one hasn't been touched, one has windrows of wet grass across them. Makes me smile.


Heavily shaded on the East side. See's the sun for about 3 hours a day.


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;1808489 said:


> Anyone interested in sweeping a parking lot in Rogers for me? It's a hotel so it can be done during the day M-F... PM me if interested in getting me a price...


Are you kidding? I was just in Rogers the other day...

How soon does it need to be done?


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1808493 said:


> Camden is all over that.


Yes indeed Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1808494 said:


> Heavily shaded on the East side. See's the sun for about 3 hours a day.


I bet if you pulled a soil temp, it would be 5-6 degrees cooler than the sunny part of the lawn, which would mean most likely it just hasn't woke up yet.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1808498 said:


> I bet if you pulled a soil temp, it would be 5-6 degrees cooler than the sunny part of the lawn, which would mean most likely it just hasn't woke up yet.


I should get one of those Thermometers. Last year it look like this and came back and looked like a golf course. It just seems so late.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1808495 said:


> Are you kidding? I was just in Rogers the other day...
> 
> How soon does it need to be done?


Ha... that would have been handy... I just got the account... I'll PM you...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1808500 said:


> I should get one of those Thermometers. Last year it look like this and came back and looked like a golf course. It just seems so late.


No heat, no sun, cold rain.

Things are slow.

If the grass around it was dark green, lush, and growing, then yes, dead.

If the whole area looks dormant, then I wouldn't worry about it until next weekend (10 days). You should start to see some signs of life.

Next week should be in the 70s.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SSS Inc.;1808500 said:


> I should get one of those Thermometers. Last year it look like this and came back and looked like a golf course. It just seems so late.


This time last year it was raining every day. Remember 28 out of 30 days it rained? Then we had 7-8 dry days then 11 more days of rain


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1808501 said:


> Ha... that would have been handy... I just got the account... I'll PM you...


The motel that I did/didn't refer to you?

Speaking of which, had a phone call today for some townhomes in Chisago City.

Guy was wondering when we were going to get to them. I said, sorry, I don't really know what you're talking about.

Turns out he called the wrong number, didn't call his current contractor, but I meet with him tomorrow to walk the property.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1808503 said:


> This time last year it was raining every day. Remember 28 out of 30 days it rained? Then we had 7-8 dry days then 11 more days of rain


It rains here????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have patchy frost tonight, tomorrow night and Thursday night.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1808502 said:


> No heat, no sun, cold rain.
> 
> Things are slow.
> 
> If the grass around it was dark green, lush, and growing, then yes, dead.
> 
> If the whole area looks dormant, then I wouldn't worry about it until next weekend (10 days). You should start to see some signs of life.
> 
> Next week should be in the 70s.


Is a darker lawn a healthier lawn? My front yard is realy dark green but the neighbors on either side are fluorescent green.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1808504 said:


> *The motel that I did/didn't refer to you?*
> 
> Speaking of which, had a phone call today for some townhomes in Chisago City.
> 
> Guy was wondering when we were going to get to them. I said, sorry, I don't really know what you're talking about.
> 
> Turns out he called the wrong number, didn't call his current contractor, but I meet with him tomorrow to walk the property.


Ha, yes, correct...

That's a nice lead to have!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1808504 said:


> The motel that I did/didn't refer to you?
> 
> Speaking of which, had a phone call today for some townhomes in Chisago City.
> 
> Guy was wondering when we were going to get to them. I said, sorry, I don't really know what you're talking about.
> 
> Turns out he called the wrong number, didn't call his current contractor, but I meet with him tomorrow to walk the property.


I get those, you did some work for us 2 years ago. Huh? O well I will play along


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1808507 said:


> Is a darker lawn a healthier lawn? My front yard is realy dark green but the neighbors on either side are fluorescent green.


Darker is either higher Nitrogen or Iron.

Fluorescent is more than likely crap grass.


----------



## qualitycut

Chicago will get a ****** goal for the win with all these chances we missed


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

From someone that doesn't watch hockey (me), the Wild are the better team, especially tonight.

It would be a shame if they lose.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Parise in OT!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1808513 said:


> From someone that doesn't watch hockey (me), the Wild are the better team, especially tonight.
> 
> It would be a shame if they lose.


Should be 4-1 they have missed the best chances they have had all series if not playoffs


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1808514 said:


> Parise in OT!


He's due. I like it.

And yes Lwnmwr I also think they are the better team. We are always in their end.

EDIT : Last minute goal Parise.


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;1808401 said:


> Interesting... guess i've never had a 1200 lbs Z before... i'll have to give it a shot!


we did all but 2 of ours today. the big one was wet on the back side, but all in all I was surprisedThumbs Up


----------



## banonea

MNPLOWCO;1808438 said:


> I was out since 7:30 this morning cutting and cleaning commercials from Golden Valley, through Hopkins, Mtka, and Shorewood. I must have good drainage accounts as I was wiping through them all on the Exmark 60 with De-thatcher and bagger. No turf damage at all!. Actually a great productive day!! A first for this season.


Ha, Beat you by a hour.... we were on mowers at 6am, little chilly:realmad:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Darn it. I'm going to fall asleep. Make this quick Wild.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

And from a completely personal point of view, I kinda hope the WILD lose. These nights are getting late with getting up at 5 am.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1808519 said:


> Darn it. I'm going to fall asleep. Make this quick Wild.


Seee???? I'm not the only one.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1808520 said:


> And from a completely personal point of view, I kinda hope the WILD lose. These nights are getting late with getting up at 5 am.


Well whos fault is that?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1808518 said:


> Ha, Beat you by a hour.... we were on mowers at 6am, little chilly:realmad:


I agree Bano, even at 10 am in St. Paul, I was between some taller complexes where the wind was tunneling through.

BBBBRRRRRR!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1808522 said:


> Well whos fault is that?


I guess it's what happens when you turn the corner at 40.

If all of my guys would show up, I could grab a nap between 2-3 in the afternoon and I would be good to go then.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1808523 said:


> I agree Bano, even at 10 am in St. Paul, I was between some taller complexes where the wind was tunneling through.
> 
> BBBBRRRRRR!!!!!


For sure... I was pretty cool until about 1 or 2 this afternoon...


----------



## Camden

I can't believe the Wild haven't scored a second goal. I've never seen them have this many chances and only have 1 goal.


----------



## BossPlow614

I agree Camden. 

Someone needs to injure Patrick Kane, he clearly is their strongest and the Wild's worst enemy right now.


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1808527 said:


> I agree Camden.
> 
> Someone needs to injure Patrick Kane, he clearly is their strongest and the Wild's worst enemy right now.


He would probably keep playing so it's not worth the penalty


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wild are running out of gas.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Season over


----------



## qualitycut

Called that... Crappy goal.


----------



## Camden

So disappointing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Last 5 minutes the Hawks definitely had the momentum.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ouch......


----------



## Polarismalibu

I have no excuse to stay up late anymore. Kinda disappointing


----------



## cbservicesllc

Who wanted to watch hockey in June anyway...


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1808536 said:


> Who wanted to watch hockey in June anyway...


This guy! And I still will just not schedule around it anymore.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1808537 said:


> This guy! And I still will just not schedule around it anymore.


You have to admit hockey in June is kind of ridiculous... Just like baseball in October... The only thing that drives these long playoffs is money...


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1808538 said:


> You have to admit hockey in June is kind of ridiculous... Just like baseball in October... The only thing that drives these long playoffs is money...


You are absolutely right! It's all about the money. Playoff hockey is fun to watch just gets hard when it's this late in the year with working. Won't go out of my way to watch unless it's the wild.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1808538 said:


> You have to admit hockey in June is kind of ridiculous... Just like baseball in October... The only thing that drives these long playoffs is money...


What drives everything? Money. If people watch ot why not.


----------



## Camden

Of all the teams left, I'm rooting for Montreal.

37 degrees here at the moment. Freeze warning has been issued.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Good series guys!


----------



## SnowGuy73

38° clear calm


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Beautiful sunny morning AND 36 DEGREES!!!. Cold!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

No frost here last night.....

Heavy, heavy dew this morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

MNPLOWCO;1808550 said:


> Beautiful sunny morning AND 36 DEGREES!!!. Cold!!


Beautiful match morning!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Seat heater and steering wheel warmer auto kicked on this morning in the truck.

Wonder why no one puts handle warmers on mowers??


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Had frost until 30 min ago now everything is soaked 42 and sunny.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

FYI looks like they are setting up on 65/10 under the water tower


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1808554 said:


> Seat heater and steering wheel warmer auto kicked on this morning in the truck.
> 
> Wonder why no one puts handle warmers on mowers??


Shhh. It would add another 1500 to the mower


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

6 hours of trimming. Here we go!!


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1808562 said:


> 6 hours of trimming. Here we go!!


I would quit. I hate trimming.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1808568 said:


> I would quit. I hate trimming.


This is just the back 1/2 of the Sr. High.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I can't believe how wet the ground still is.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1808573 said:


> I can't believe how wet the ground still is.....


This school is the first place we've had issues. I called Building and Grounds to see if they started the irrigation.

I have water standing where we NEVER have water standing. We had to leave areas in the Varsity Baseball field. Couldn't even walk on it.


----------



## Camden

ryde307;1808568 said:


> I would quit. I hate trimming.


The guy who mows the cemetery where my dad is buried uses a weed whip attached to his zero turn to trim around the graves. It's the neatest thing. After seeing that I always said that I'd buy one if I had an account that needed a ton of trim work.

Anyone know what company makes those units?


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1808573 said:


> I can't believe how wet the ground still is.....


It's insanely wet still. At least in Golden Valley. We'll see how the rest of the day goes.


----------



## ryde307

Camden;1808577 said:


> The guy who mows the cemetery where my dad is buried uses a weed whip attached to his zero turn to trim around the graves. It's the neatest thing. After seeing that I always said that I'd buy one if I had an account that needed a ton of trim work.
> 
> Anyone know what company makes those units?


I always thought about that for trimming alot of split rail fence and such.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1808577 said:


> The guy who mows the cemetery where my dad is buried uses a weed whip attached to his zero turn to trim around the graves. It's the neatest thing. After seeing that I always said that I'd buy one if I had an account that needed a ton of trim work.
> 
> Anyone know what company makes those units?


4minc. http://www.4mtrimmers.com

Mobile, link won't click for you guys.

I apparently had the Z version. There was no H version when I tried it. It was about $400 when I tried it in about 2004.

Dealer just gave it to me, 4m gave them one so contractors would use it.

Above was an edit, below might look a little confusing. Sorry, taking 5 in this trimming marathon.

I've tried one. The biggest issue is the undulating ground. Those will go out from the mower and back by pressing a pedal, but they don't flow with the ground.

The one I tried had its own electric motor, that while spinning on parking lot was fine, but as soon as you started hitting something solid, there wasn't enough "oomph".

We will trim this school one more week, then start spraying growth regulator.

I run a Z-spray Maxx so I'll just open the valve for one side, run both sides of fencing and corners. We shouldn't have to trim here then until July.

Hopefully it's dry out by then.


----------



## Greenery

BossPlow614;1808578 said:


> It's insanely wet still. At least in Golden Valley. We'll see how the rest of the day goes.


I headed down to EP today and it is much better than yesterday. Still wet but not squishy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It was a bit messy today.

Stuck 2 mowers. New guys going places they shouldn't have.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1808584 said:


> 4minc. http://www.4mtrimmers.com
> 
> Mobile, link won't click for you guys.
> 
> I apparently had the Z version. There was no H version when I tried it. It was about $400 when I tried it in about 2004.
> 
> Dealer just gave it to me, 4m gave them one so contractors would use it.
> 
> Above was an edit, below might look a little confusing. Sorry, taking 5 in this trimming marathon.
> 
> I've tried one. The biggest issue is the undulating ground. Those will go out from the mower and back by pressing a pedal, but they don't flow with the ground.
> 
> The one I tried had its own electric motor, that while spinning on parking lot was fine, but as soon as you started hitting something solid, there wasn't enough "oomph".
> 
> *We will trim this school one more week, then start spraying growth regulator.*
> 
> I run a Z-spray Maxx so I'll just open the valve for one side, run both sides of fencing and corners. We shouldn't have to trim here then until July.
> 
> Hopefully it's dry out by then.


That was going to be my next suggestion! Thumbs Up

Good day today so far... compared to what I thought it would be!


----------



## BossPlow614

I had a dept of Ag Inspector stop me today while working in Maple Grove as I was running a blower in the front yard of a property. And he asked if I do fert/weed control. I said yes, the license number is apart of the graphics on my truck. He then asked about a granular license, which I don't have and said I needed one to do granular fert & fert only. No pre-em if you were to only have the granular license. I explained that I didnt know you needed two, because I thought the comm pesticide app license covered it all. 

No fine. Told me the fee was about $100 & that covers anyone within my company to apply fert and I gave him my card to email me the info to get the license & said no applications today. Which is alright because I didn't have any planned until tomorrow. Thumbs Up


----------



## Ranger620

So the rumor is (time will tell us) Coyle was playing with 2 seperated shoulders, Prosser has a broken finger and there are reports pomniville is hurt but nothing out yet. These were things I herd on kfan. Not an excuse for loosing but 3 guys with painful injuries doesn't help


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1808577 said:


> The guy who mows the cemetery where my dad is buried uses a weed whip attached to his zero turn to trim around the graves. It's the neatest thing. After seeing that I always said that I'd buy one if I had an account that needed a ton of trim work.
> 
> Anyone know what company makes those units?


Idk but I thought of that idea the first year I started mowing in 05. Not sure of they were around then or if I could have been rich


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1808588 said:


> It was a bit messy today.
> 
> Stuck 2 mowers. New guys going places they shouldn't have.


Oooo your that guy huh? Lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1808594 said:


> I had a dept of Ag Inspector stop me today while working in Maple Grove as I was running a blower in the front yard of a property. And he asked if I do fert/weed control. I said yes, the license number is apart of the graphics on my truck. He then asked about a granular license, which I don't have and said I needed one to do granular fert & fert only. No pre-em if you were to only have the granular license. I explained that I didnt know you needed two, because I thought the comm pesticide app license covered it all.
> 
> No fine. Told me the fee was about $100 & that covers anyone within my company to apply fert and I gave him my card to email me the info to get the license & said no applications today. Which is alright because I didn't have any planned until tomorrow. Thumbs Up


Didn't ask you if you had papers for your apps you already did?

Did you have a spreader in the back of the truck?

Other than the number on the truck, wondering if there was anything else that triggered the stop, or if they were just randomly stopping people??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The red X is where I took the pic this morning where I started trimming.

I trimmed everything to the left. Every field (playing surfaces are green from the irrigation) has chainlink fencing around it, which we trim both sides.

Most of the water was on the two baseball fields, the one on the left was the one they got stuck in. The one on the right was mowed, but didn't look too pretty once we went over it a second time to get rid of clumps.

We had the whole thing mowed and trimmed in about 36 man hours.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1808601 said:


> Didn't ask you if you had papers for your apps you already did?
> 
> Did you have a spreader in the back of the truck?
> 
> Other than the number on the truck, wondering if there was anything else that triggered the stop, or if they were just randomly stopping people??


Just randomly stopped I think. My spreader was strapped down in my trailer but he did not really look for it. I did have one bag of dimension in plain sight at the back of my enclosed but never said anything. He did comment on how nice my truck & trailer were though


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Older guy? Joe(l) Spitzmueller?


----------



## TKLAWN

Lwnmwrman question for ya. So I started two new banks this year which are pretty full of weeds so I did the pre emergent app last week. I got a email today wonder if we had done a weed control app as there is a dandelion problem. Just wondering how to explain it to them. Thanks!


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1808594 said:


> I had a dept of Ag Inspector stop me today while working in Maple Grove as I was running a blower in the front yard of a property. And he asked if I do fert/weed control. I said yes, the license number is apart of the graphics on my truck. He then asked about a granular license, which I don't have and said I needed one to do granular fert & fert only. No pre-em if you were to only have the granular license. I explained that I didnt know you needed two, because I thought the comm pesticide app license covered it all.
> 
> No fine. Told me the fee was about $100 & that covers anyone within my company to apply fert and I gave him my card to email me the info to get the license & said no applications today. Which is alright because I didn't have any planned until tomorrow. Thumbs Up


It's for granular only right? I figure that's another way I can get away with liquid only...


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1808607 said:


> Older guy? Joe(l) Spitzmueller?


Nope. Probably mid 30s, Matt Jorgenson.

Cb, yep, granular only for this "license".


----------



## Greenery

cbservicesllc;1808609 said:


> It's for granular only right? I figure that's another way I can get away with liquid only...


The way I understand it is for any fertilizer. It does not matter if its liquid fertilizer or granular..


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1808610 said:


> Nope. Probably mid 30s, Matt Jorgenson.
> 
> Cb, yep, granular only for this "license".


That's dumb so you can have your applicators license but still need that? Sounds like a racket for them to make a few bucks to pay that 50k a year to drive around


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's a "fertilizer" license. A way for them to keep track of who is doing what. The fertilizer license is for the entire company. 

The chemical part is for each applicator (person applying).

Technically, if you have one of your guys or buddies walking around with a gallon of round up spot spraying weeds, they need a applicators license.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1808608 said:


> Lwnmwrman question for ya. So I started two new banks this year which are pretty full of weeds so I did the pre emergent app last week. I got a email today wonder if we had done a weed control app as there is a dandelion problem. Just wondering how to explain it to them. Thanks!


Depending on scheduling, I would say "obviously your previous contractor didn't perform up to their duties, we will take care of it this one time".

Now, if it was an account I didn't think I would have in the future, then I would just tell them it'll wait until we spray again.

I've started to spray with my Pre-em apps since the weeds are so bad. I'll just straight fert next time.


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1808613 said:


> That's dumb so you can have your applicators license but still need that? Sounds like a racket for them to make a few bucks to pay that 50k a year to drive around


Perhaps it's a fert license as opposed to a granular.

And yep, that sums it up I'd say.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;1808611 said:


> The way I understand it is for any fertilizer. It does not matter if its liquid fertilizer or granular..


Hmmm... guess I'll get on that


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## Greenery

cbservicesllc;1808618 said:


> Hmmm... guess I'll get on that


Its super easy, you can do it right online.


----------



## ryde307

It is a fert license. It's $100 no test just fill it out and pay online. It is for the company as a whole. If you have that and only apply fert and no pesticides you would not need a applicators license.


----------



## BossPlow614

Can someone point me out to the link where I can fill out the form? All I can find is a pdf form, I'd rather send one via a javascript form.


----------



## Greenery

BossPlow614;1808632 said:


> Can someone point me out to the link where I can fill out the form? All I can find is a pdf form, I'd rather send one via a javascript form.


You know now that I think about it I've been renewing online. I guess I forget what the process is the first time you get it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1808622 said:


>


That's just mean.

Did I mention I can't wait until November. So I can


----------



## SSS Inc.

This is the last time I'll ask but does anyone have any interest in a nice 7.5' Unimount. Make me an offer. Or take the whole darn truck.(cracked frame but near new tranny and tires) If I could sell the plow I would keep the tires and junk the truck.


----------



## SSS Inc.

What the hell,,,,,I get sucked into the Kings and Ducks game and the damn things goes black. Now its just audio like an AM radio.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh oh. Snow guy must finally be working. No weather report at 5:50 am.

Either that, or he slept in from being tired from not working.


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1808635 said:


> This is the last time I'll ask but does anyone have any interest in a nice 7.5' Unimount. Make me an offer. Or take the whole darn truck.(cracked frame but near new tranny and tires) If I could sell the plow I would keep the tires and junk the truck.


Can you pm me the info and price, I may be interested in the whole truck. If you have any photos that would be great as well.....


----------



## MNPLOWCO

ryde307;1808629 said:


> It is a fert license. It's $100 no test just fill it out and pay online. It is for the company as a whole. If you have that and only apply fert and no pesticides you would not need a applicators license.


Question, did you mean herbicide? So fertilizer you can do with herbicide or you need separate lic. For both?


----------



## SnowGuy73

48° clear calm.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1808658 said:


> Oh oh. Snow guy must finally be working. No weather report at 5:50 am.
> 
> Either that, or he slept in from being tired from not working.


He slept in..... Up all night tossing and turning!


----------



## SnowGuy73

MNPLOWCO;1808660 said:


> Question, did you mean herbicide? So fertilizer you can do with herbicide or you need separate lic. For both?


You need both.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

My rain chances sure jumped for today and tomorrow as well as Monday Tuesday and Wednesday of next week. Was all 20% now its 40%


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1808666 said:


> My rain chances sure jumped for today and tomorrow as well as Monday Tuesday and Wednesday of next week. Was all 20% now its 40%


Same, 50% here.


----------



## qualitycut

Lwnmrr sent you a pm


----------



## BossPlow614

So which one of y'all installed mulch at the Holiday off 169 in Champlin? Holy mulch volcanoes around the trees!


----------



## SnoFarmer

Graupel ...


----------



## ryde307

MNPLOWCO;1808660 said:


> Question, did you mean herbicide? So fertilizer you can do with herbicide or you need separate lic. For both?


Based on how they classify Herbicides it falls under pesticides. So if you do any weed control or really anything besides straight fert you need an applicators license with the correct category. Most fall under A and E. Mosquitoes are M and a new one I believe is P for vertebra pests. So if you spray deer, goose, gophers, ect repellent you would fall under that. Unless you already had your license you are grandfathered in for P for this season. Don't remember it that continues on past this season though. 
Easiest is to just call Dept of Ag and say here is what I do what licenses do I need.


----------



## ryde307

I felt like most of the spring I have not seen as many lawn or landscape companies out. I was thinking maybe alot went away. Untill this week when every 3rd truck is another company. I feel like there are more than ever now. Tons of new ones I have never seen. Lots of competition and low pricing now. Might have to go compete with SSS in the parking lot market.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1808685 said:


> So which one of y'all installed mulch at the Holiday off 169 in Champlin? Holy mulch volcanoes around the trees!


Good thing I seen this or I would have thought this was right.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1808693 said:


> I felt like most of the spring I have not seen as many lawn or landscape companies out. I was thinking maybe alot went away. Untill this week when every 3rd truck is another company. I feel like there are more than ever now. Tons of new ones I have never seen. Lots of competition and low pricing now. Might have to go compete with SSS in the parking lot market.


Yea same here tons of people out and ones I haven't seen before. Lost 4 accounts all on same street to someone doing any size for 25


----------



## ryde307

Does anyone need any bluestone? I have a pallet of about 45 sq ft. IT is blue select so all blue. Various sizes 12x12 12x18 18x24 18x30, ect. $150 OBO.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone here interested in a drain tile job at a decent sized apartment in Anoka?

Manager is going to move on the project quick. I don't do drain tile.


----------



## Greenery

Well I think the honda engine on my leaf loader is done.

The rocker arm bolt on the exhaust valve was completely loose. Tightened it up and checked clearance, it ran fine for a couple minutes until it started puffing smoke. Now it won't start.


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1808696 said:


> Yea same here tons of people out and ones I haven't seen before. Lost 4 accounts all on same street to someone doing any size for 25


I've heard from three customers today about different people doing any size for $25


----------



## Greenery

ryde307;1808697 said:


> Does anyone need any bluestone? I have a pallet of about 45 sq ft. IT is blue select so all blue. Various sizes 12x12 12x18 18x24 18x30, ect. $150 OBO.


Possibly in a couple weeks if you still have it.

I have to check with the city of Orono to see if we can even d o the project where we want.. close proximity to the shoreline.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You guys with Kohler's....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1808702 said:


> You guys with Kohler's....


Basically said if you have a Kohler big block to immediately switch to 20w/50 oil from 10w/30.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1808702 said:


> You guys with Kohler's....


So how does that work for all these guys that have popped motors out of warranty? Good job on R&D Kohler


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Had sleet in lake Elmo about an hour ago, what a nice fall we are having


----------



## skorum03

This morning....

Phone Rings. 

Me: Hi this is Spencer
Lady: Yeah hi I am just trying to get a price for how much to mow my yard
Me: Ok Great. Where are you located?
Lady: We're in Hudson. 
Me: Perfect. What is the address so I can get you a price?
Lady: No no no, I just want a price. I don't need some sales pitch on how I need my yard fertilized five times and mulch added to my plant beds. I just want a price for mowing. So can you give me that? 
Me:....... Yeah I can get you a price for just mowing, but I kinda need to see the yard to accurately give you a price that will benefit both of us. 
Lady: Well I'm just going to call another company. 

Hangs up. 

Some people. 

I should have said I could come do it right now for $400


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1808705 said:


> So how does that work for all these guys that have popped motors out of warranty? Good job on R&D Kohler


This is dated from July of '13.

Found it at Doug's Outdoor Power in Blaine by accident.


----------



## qualitycut

What I find ammusing is how I lose accounts to people for 25 and get others the same size for 40


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1808717 said:


> What I find ammusing is how I lose accounts to people for 25 and get others the same size for 40


Yeah... I think I'll take the 40 side...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden, check your PM


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I quoted an application today for $200 per application, 3 applications / year.

TruGreen was going to do it for 5 apps for $500 for the year.

I got the account.


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;1808713 said:


> This morning....
> 
> Phone Rings.
> 
> Me: Hi this is Spencer
> Lady: Yeah hi I am just trying to get a price for how much to mow my yard
> Me: Ok Great. Where are you located?
> Lady: We're in Hudson.
> Me: Perfect. What is the address so I can get you a price?
> Lady: No no no, I just want a price. I don't need some sales pitch on how I need my yard fertilized five times and mulch added to my plant beds. I just want a price for mowing. So can you give me that?
> Me:....... Yeah I can get you a price for just mowing, but I kinda need to see the yard to accurately give you a price that will benefit both of us.
> Lady: Well I'm just going to call another company.
> 
> Hangs up.
> 
> Some people.
> 
> I should have said I could come do it right now for $400


Probably the wife or girlfriend of one of your competitors.

Or she falls right in line with my idea that most people are dumb.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1808729 said:


> Probably the wife or girlfriend of one of your competitors.
> 
> Or she falls right in line with my idea that most people are dumb.


I had one of those years back. the name popped up on caller id. she asks if theres a charge for estimates or talking to me. I say yes you are being charged right now which is refundable if you hire me. I also need a card number for a estimate. she studdered and stumbled around and said no thanks. they are no longer in business


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1808729 said:


> Probably the wife or girlfriend of one of your competitors.
> 
> Or she falls right in line with my idea that most people are dumb.


I hadn't even thought about that....

She did give me her address in the middle of that convo somewhere but maybe haha never know. I'm going she's just a dumb B word


----------



## jimslawnsnow

this site is annoying me along with lawnsite. every time I post or refresh the page the pop up ads pull up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1808733 said:


> this site is annoying me along with lawnsite. every time I post or refresh the page the pop up ads pull up


I only have the one Meyers or whatever ad it is that pops up the first time I sign in on the desktop, no other ones and no more once I'm signed in.

I have no ads on mobile.


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1808659 said:


> Can you pm me the info and price, I may be interested in the whole truck. If you have any photos that would be great as well.....


I will do that. I am swamped t the moment but will try to get something to you shortly. I have pictures.



ryde307;1808693 said:


> I felt like most of the spring I have not seen as many lawn or landscape companies out. I was thinking maybe alot went away. Untill this week when every 3rd truck is another company. I feel like there are more than ever now. Tons of new ones I have never seen. Lots of competition and low pricing now. Might have to go compete with SSS in the parking lot market.


Good luck with that. I'm mowing down the competition right now and the phone is literally blowing up. Thumbs Up BTW: I think we are sweeping that church you sent me last year sometime this week.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1808734 said:


> I only have the one Meyers or whatever ad it is that pops up the first time I sign in on the desktop, no other ones and no more once I'm signed in.
> 
> I have no ads on mobile.


Same here... ......


----------



## qualitycut

Front end loader with pusher still sitting at cub in west st Paul


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1808737 said:


> Front end loader with pusher still sitting at cub in west st Paul


Front end loader and pusher still sitting at Sr. High in Lindstrom.


----------



## qualitycut

Lady just held up the line at chipotle for 10 min to pay her 30 some dollar bill with quarters dimes and nickels. I tried paying the remaining 15 so I could get my damn food


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1808737 said:


> Front end loader with pusher still sitting at cub in west st Paul


Thats funny, as I got onto hwy 100 tonight off of Bass Lake Rd. there is still a skid steer and a little John Deere thingy sitting behind Kohls?? . Thing hasn't moved in a month. I've seen numerous things from dumps to loaders all over town. A lot of nice stuff too, its almost like people forget where they have things.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1808740 said:


> Thats funny, as I got onto hwy 100 tonight off of Bass Lake Rd. there is still a skid steer and a little John Deere thingy sitting behind Kohls?? . Thing hasn't moved in a month. I've seen numerous things from dumps to loaders all over town. A lot of nice stuff too, its almost like people forget where they have things.


Figure all the cat skids are rentals from LADC and they have them through May after having them for the last snow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1808742 said:


> Figure all the cat skids are rentals from LADC and they have them through May after having them for the last snow.


This was a Cat.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1808742 said:


> Figure all the cat skids are rentals from LADC and they have them through May after having them for the last snow.


Bingo..........


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1808735 said:


> I will do that. I am swamped t the moment but will try to get something to you shortly. I have pictures.
> 
> not a prob, when you got the time....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1808743 said:


> This was a Cat.


Probably a 246C (same as I had) with Snow Paws (yellow rims) and a black 8-10' pusher.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1808749 said:


> Probably a 246C (same as I had) with Snow Paws (yellow rims) and a black 8-10' pusher.


BAM! Nailed it. I know nothing about this LADC but I have seen some sweepers around town the past few years.


----------



## banonea

I joined the big boys today.....Traded in the Danes on a gravley60" I believe 230z, came with a broom attachment, 1500 hrs and bought a simplicity 60" from wintergreen, just over 1400 hours. all I can say is DAMM they are fast  and I got a great deal on both IMO. NOW I can mow grass Thumbs Up

dose anyone know of a lawn mower salvage yard. I need a roll bar and seat for the gravely.

dose anyone know how to tell the year on this gravely, they didnt tell me the year. wasn't sure if you can tell by the serial # or not


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1808743 said:


> This was a Cat.


Really nice cat skid sitting at home depot in chaska with a snow pusher.


----------



## ryde307

We returned our rentals from 2-4 weeks late because of the late snow. Our rep said don't worry about it and we didn't have to pay any extra.


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1808751 said:


> I joined the big boys today.....Traded in the Danes on a gravley60" I believe 230z, came with a broom attachment, 1500 hrs and bought a simplicity 60" from wintergreen, just over 1400 hours. all I can say is DAMM they are fast  and I got a great deal on both IMO. NOW I can mow grass Thumbs Up
> 
> dose anyone know of a lawn mower salvage yard. I need a roll bar and seat for the gravely.
> 
> dose anyone know how to tell the year on this gravely, they didnt tell me the year. wasn't sure if you can tell by the serial # or not


05 I would guess


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LADC was picking up a skid at the Kohls in Oak Park Heights today when I was at Noodles


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1808752 said:


> Really nice cat skid sitting at home depot in chaska with a snow pusher.


They might as well leave it now. There are only 4.5 months til' it might snow again. :laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

Geez had one landscape job for tomorrow postponed then the next one did the same. Hate when that happens.


----------



## qualitycut

Question for you with the low pro dump. After doing rock and mulch today I was thinking how nice it was having the wheel burrow fit right under trailer and just slide materials in. How does it sit on those? Also any issues dumping and then it dragging on the ground when pulling forward?


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1808763 said:


> Question for you with the low pro dump. After doing rock and mulch today I was thinking how nice it was having the wheel burrow fit right under trailer and just slide materials in. How does it sit on those? Also any issues dumping and then it dragging on the ground when pulling forward?


No issues dumping. I had mine all the way up and it didn't drag on the ground.

As for the wheelbarrow it will be a bit taller then the trailer unless you have a lot of weight up front. Mine is about a inch taller then the wheelbarrow. Not a big deal to me though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.ladcusa.net/lawn.html

The do all of the Home Depots, all of the Kohls that I have seen, some Menard's.

They seem to target big box stores and just park the skid onsite. I would imagine they are getting paid for May as well, probably had a clause after the late snow last year. Most likely just deal straight at the corporate level.


----------



## SnowGuy73

40° overcast calm


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1808780 said:


> http://www.ladcusa.net/lawn.html
> 
> The do all of the Home Depots, all of the Kohls that I have seen, some Menard's.
> 
> They seem to target big box stores and just park the skid onsite. I would imagine they are getting paid for May as well, probably had a clause after the late snow last year. Most likely just deal straight at the corporate level.


They've done the home depots as long as I can remember, used to use john Deere tractors.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1808788 said:


> They've done the home depots as long as I can remember, used to use john Deere tractors.


Correct-o-mundo. One of the reasons I bought the skid I did, watching that one work locally for the last couple of years.

Not sure why they went away from the tractor. My guy that was running my skid, then moved to the tractor when I sold my skid said the tractor is 200% better.

It's been reported that I agree with him.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1808790 said:


> Correct-o-mundo. One of the reasons I bought the skid I did, watching that one work locally for the last couple of years.
> 
> Not sure why they went away from the tractor. My guy that was running my skid, then moved to the tractor when I sold my skid said the tractor is 200% better.
> 
> It's been reported that I agree with him.


I'd agree, tractor seems like a better option for that kind of work.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Any of you have one of those 30" walkbehinds? Either toro or exmark? How do you like it? Stuff like that


----------



## MNPLOWCO

jimslawnsnow;1808794 said:


> Any of you have one of those 30" walkbehinds? Either toro or exmark? How do you like it? Stuff like that


I've got a 36 Gravely for gated back yards. It cuts really well but the balance is the the worst designed mower in the world. It is "so well balanced" that you can't even go slowly forward with out it jumping in the air. I can lean on it and up goes the front. Going up a slight grade and your lifting the front end off the ground the whole way. I added two
heavy plate weights (80lbs) and still it is hard on hills. That's a lot of weight on those small front tires. Don't know why I did not return it right away, but it does cut very nicely on absolute even grade. So.... look for balance is my "for what it's worth" on a powerful yet small walk behind.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1808794 said:


> Any of you have one of those 30" walkbehinds? Either toro or exmark? How do you like it? Stuff like that


Nope, but I've heard good things.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1808794 said:


> Any of you have one of those 30" walkbehinds? Either toro or exmark? How do you like it? Stuff like that


I have 2 Toros, both the home owner version and the commercial version.

The home owner version has held up just as well as the commercial version.

Ours get used about 8 hours per week, +/- depending on cutting conditions.

The home owner version is more comfortable to operate, to me.

If it's something that you aren't using hours upon hours and don't change HOC constantly, save the $400-500 and buy the home owner version.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1808797 said:


> I have 2 Toros, both the home owner version and the commercial version.
> 
> The home owner version has held up just as well as the commercial version.
> 
> Ours get used about 8 hours per week, +/- depending on cutting conditions.
> 
> The home owner version is more comfortable to operate, to me.
> 
> If it's something that you aren't using hours upon hours and don't change HOC constantly, save the $400-500 and buy the home owner version.


I have just a few back yards and a strip mall that needs mowing with something small. 21 is getting too slow. I can fit the 52 vantage in there but when cars are parked in the way its a no go. Come to think of it my toro dealer has a deal on the homeowner 30 for 950


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1808800 said:


> I have just a few back yards and a strip mall that needs mowing with something small. 21 is getting too slow. I can fit the 52 vantage in there but when cars are parked in the way its a no go. Come to think of it my toro dealer has a deal on the homeowner 30 for 950


From MY experience, you would be fine. Might want to check CL first. They are on there sometimes.

++++ edit.... One in White Bear Lake for $600.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1808797 said:


> I have 2 Toros, both the home owner version and the commercial version.
> 
> The home owner version has held up just as well as the commercial version.
> 
> Ours get used about 8 hours per week, +/- depending on cutting conditions.
> 
> The home owner version is more comfortable to operate, to me.
> 
> If it's something that you aren't using hours upon hours and don't change HOC constantly, save the $400-500 and buy the home owner version.


Good call! I didn't even think of that! I could use one like 4 to 6 hours a week...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1808802 said:


> From MY experience, you would be fine. Might want to check CL first. They are on there sometimes.
> 
> ++++ edit.... One in White Bear Lake for $600.


Can't seem to find it


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Guess a Ramsey co cop is bored, he has a servey crew on 4wheelers pulled over on rice/694. They look pretty legit to me. Total station, LEDs up the wazoo, reflective vests. How about letting guys work without being harassed?? Probably have someone waiting at their truck to do a full inspection when they get back


----------



## BossPlow614

Which one of y'all have an avalanche sagging while pulling an enclosed trailer with an aluminum side bagger in the bed holding down a tarp covering grass. No graphics. 
Before anyone calls me out on being judgemental, I understand to the fullest extent of starting somewhere, I started with literally nothing 3 yrs ago, but who buys an enclosed trailer before upgrading to an actual truck if they're serious about being in business. I'm it is just guessing just a weekend warrior.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

BossPlow614;1808809 said:


> Which one of y'all have an avalanche sagging while pulling an enclosed trailer with an aluminum side bagger in the bed holding down a tarp covering grass. No graphics.
> Before anyone calls me out on being judgemental, I understand to the fullest extent of starting somewhere, I started with literally nothing 3 yrs ago, but who buys an enclosed trailer before upgrading to an actual truck if they're serious about being in business. I'm it is just guessing just a weekend warrior.


Does it have a lift on it with the stock tires? Saw one on 35/H the other day. Thing was sacked out pretty good


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1808807 said:


> Can't seem to find it


Search toro 30


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1808813 said:


> Search toro 30


http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/search/gra?query=toro+30&minAsk=500&maxAsk=700

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/search/gra?query=toro+30

Nothing there

Never mind. Found it


----------



## BossPlow614

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1808810 said:


> Does it have a lift on it with the stock tires? Saw one on 35/H the other day. Thing was sacked out pretty good


Indeed it was lifted & on stock tires! it was a 3/4. I just saw it a second time haha. Looked like a lady driving it too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Light rain in Lindstrom...... Joy.


----------



## Camden

DOT inspector just got done with me...45 minutes :crying:

No tickets, just a lot of little things that I never take into consideration. Like the fact line striping paint is considered hazardous material and needs to be transported as such. I had 5 five gallon jugs in the back, none of them tied down :crying: Plus I had a 2 gallon gas can that I use for filling up my backpack blower that was unsecured. Apparently it can be a $395 fine for each of those things? 

I had a strap on my sweeper that was in a "rub area" and could've broken. I also had a strap that showed some fraying. 

The good thing was that my trailer was hooked up correctly, all my lights worked, my brakes were set correctly and my break-away functioned as it should. He said 9-10 people he pulls over do not know how to manually operate their trailer brakes. That's stunning to me but I guess I believe it.

Good way to start the day though...


----------



## Ranger620

BossPlow614;1808815 said:


> Indeed it was lifted & on stock tires! it was a 3/4. I just saw it a second time haha. Looked like a lady driving it too.


From my experience with chevy as soon as you put a lift in them they seem to get soft. Roommate had a chev with a lift. 200lbs in the box and you can see it sag a little. Put a snowmobile in the back and I didnt think the front tires were gonna touch the ground:laughing:. 
As far as lettering goes not a one of mine are lettered. I think its more of an advertising thing. Keeps the dot guys from spotting you that much easier. If I were starting a lawn company today I would not letter my truck till I absolutely had to. Yes it look nice and more professional but just a personal decision. My larger customers have been asking me to start lawns now for 4 years. The $25 lawns you guys been talking about makes my decision easier and easier.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1808819 said:


> DOT inspector just got done with me...45 minutes :crying:
> 
> No tickets, just a lot of little things that I never take into consideration. Like the fact line striping paint is considered hazardous material and needs to be transported as such. I had 5 five gallon jugs in the back, none of them tied down :crying: Plus I had a 2 gallon gas can that I use for filling up my backpack blower that was unsecured. Apparently it can be a $395 fine for each of those things?
> 
> I had a strap on my sweeper that was in a "rub area" and could've broken. I also had a strap that showed some fraying.
> 
> The good thing was that my trailer was hooked up correctly, all my lights worked, my brakes were set correctly and my break-away functioned as it should. He said 9-10 people he pulls over do not know how to manually operate their trailer brakes. That's stunning to me but I guess I believe it.
> 
> Good way to start the day though...


From the DOT location page, they must have turned 1/3 of the troopers into inspectors. They are EVERYWHERE this year.

There were 4 in Lindstrom earlier, they are gone now.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;1808820 said:


> From my experience with chevy as soon as you put a lift in them they seem to get soft. Roommate had a chev with a lift. 200lbs in the box and you can see it sag a little. Put a snowmobile in the back and I didnt think the front tires were gonna touch the ground:laughing:.
> As far as lettering goes not a one of mine are lettered. I think its more of an advertising thing. Keeps the dot guys from spotting you that much easier. If I were starting a lawn company today I would not letter my truck till I absolutely had to. Yes it look nice and more professional but just a personal decision. My larger customers have been asking me to start lawns now for 4 years. The $25 lawns you guys been talking about makes my decision easier and easier.


I got pulled over with no lettering at all. It was also on a public street and no where near a highway. Got away with warnings.


----------



## Ranger620

jimslawnsnow;1808824 said:


> I got pulled over with no lettering at all. It was also on a public street and no where near a highway. Got away with warnings.


It's just getting old. Hard enough for a guy to make a buck. I've been pulled over 3 times in nearly 20 years. Now it seems they are targeting lawn/landscape guys which is bs. I've seen the parking lot full of truck all seem to have a trailer either a lawn or skid trailer yet I see vans lettered to the max drive right buy. 
The last time I got pulled over I had a 1 ton dump empty. Back of the truck was facing into the sun. I got a ticket (fix it) as he said my lights didnt work. They were on but said they wernt bright enough. complete bs


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;1808825 said:


> It's just getting old. Hard enough for a guy to make a buck. I've been pulled over 3 times in nearly 20 years. Now it seems they are targeting lawn/landscape guys which is bs. I've seen the parking lot full of truck all seem to have a trailer either a lawn or skid trailer yet I see vans lettered to the max drive right buy.
> The last time I got pulled over I had a 1 ton dump empty. Back of the truck was facing into the sun. I got a ticket (fix it) as he said my lights didnt work. They were on but said they wernt bright enough. complete bs


I worry all the time. Just never know when you forget something or just don't catch it. I try to take as many back roads as I can. Been pulled over that one time in 7 years. About on track with you


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Another thing I don't get is all these new companies never seem to get pulled over. Lights never work. Stuff not strapped down. Debris falling out of the box of either a pick up or dump truck/trailer. Plus who knows what else


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1808823 said:


> From the DOT location page, they must have turned 1/3 of the troopers into inspectors. They are EVERYWHERE this year.
> 
> There were 4 in Lindstrom earlier, they are gone now.


In Shakopee at 101 and 1st this morning too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1808827 said:


> Another thing I don't get is all these new companies never seem to get pulled over. Lights never work. Stuff not strapped down. Debris falling out of the box of either a pick up or dump truck/trailer. Plus who knows what else


Eh, we've all been there, we see it all the time.

There were 4 inspectors this morning in Lindstrom at one of the schools we mow,and I was hopeful they were doing an inspection.

Word must have gotten out quick as every lawn / skid trailer was on back roads in town.

I was running errands and bids in a pickup with no trailer, so I didn't care, but by 9:30 they were all gone.

They are only out to make the roads safer. Don't like it?? Call your congressperson.


----------



## Camden

Can I throw a cargo net over the box of my truck and consider that "secured"?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1808832 said:


> Can I throw a cargo net over the box of my truck and consider that "secured"?


I don't see why not....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1808832 said:


> Can I throw a cargo net over the box of my truck and consider that "secured"?


Wouldn't that be the purpose of a cargo net?

I see parts trucks from car dealers using them all the time.

Did the inspector say if you could secure the gas can with a bungee cord?


----------



## albhb3

Camden;1808832 said:


> Can I throw a cargo net over the box of my truck and consider that "secured"?


remember it cannot move forward, backward, up, or down if it does its not secured. Now as we all know its up to how big of an ahole they are or arnt.

side note just got the quote for a sliding door and 13 windows original quote was for 14500 ended up at 12200. Not to bad, now the old lady can shut up about bugs in the house  6 weeks and should be done


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1808790 said:


> Correct-o-mundo. One of the reasons I bought the skid I did, watching that one work locally for the last couple of years.
> 
> Not sure why they went away from the tractor. My guy that was running my skid, then moved to the tractor when I sold my skid said the tractor is 200% better.
> 
> It's been reported that I agree with him.


I didn't know who LADC was until now. I did hear awhile ago about the switch from JD to CAT. The reason I was told is because they wanted to trade in the tractors approx 30 and get new ones. JD was not willing to work with them much so they went to Cat and traded them in for skids and got better support. Just what I heard a couple years ago.



SnowGuy73;1808833 said:


> I don't see why not....


I met some shakopee FF last night. We had burn training at Scale in Jordan. 2 of them were there learning how to operate the tower.


----------



## Ranger620

albhb3;1808835 said:


> remember it cannot move forward, backward, up, or down if it does its not secured. Now as we all know its up to how big of an ahole they are or arnt.
> 
> side note just got the quote for a sliding door and 13 windows original quote was for 14500 ended up at 12200. Not to bad, now the old lady can shut up about bugs in the house  6 weeks and should be done


Should have asked I would have gave you a quote. Price on windows and doors can be tricky. Price can vary huge on brand and quality of window. What brand/line widows did you go with


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1808836 said:


> I didn't know who LADC was until now. I did hear awhile ago about the switch from JD to CAT. The reason I was told is because they wanted to trade in the tractors approx 30 and get new ones. JD was not willing to work with them much so they went to Cat and traded them in for skids and got better support. Just what I heard a couple years ago.
> 
> I met some shakopee FF last night. We had burn training at Scale in Jordan. 2 of them were there learning how to operate the tower.


Nice. Not sure who was there last night.

How'd you like the tower?


----------



## qualitycut

Officially getting stressed phone and emails all day I need another guy for sure we are so damn far behind on installs and as soon as I start the work fur my contractor I will be cafed


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1808839 said:


> Officially getting stressed phone and emails all day I need another guy for sure we are so damn far behind on installs and as soon as I start the work fur my contractor I will be cafed


I hear ya there. Everybody wants everything done by memorial day weekend.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1808839 said:


> Officially getting stressed phone and emails all day I need another guy for sure we are so damn far behind on installs and as soon as I start the work fur my contractor I will be cafed


Am I to plan on you being out for my job? Or are you still planning for Tuesday?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1808840 said:


> I hear ya there. Everybody wants everything done by memorial day weekend.


Memorial day? Try Sunday.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1808844 said:


> Memorial day? Try Sunday.


Sunday? Try yesterday.


----------



## qualitycut

O and there was either snow or grauplel in st Paul this morning


----------



## ryde307

SnowGuy73;1808838 said:


> Nice. Not sure who was there last night.
> 
> How'd you like the tower?


I have been there a few times. I helped teach a FF1 class there a year or 2 ago. I was the operator for the kitchen fire room.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

a big oops

http://news.msn.com/offbeat/lawn-care-error-kills-most-of-ohio-colleges-grass


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1808847 said:


> I have been there a few times. I helped teach a FF1 class there a year or 2 ago. I was the operator for the kitchen fire room.


Gotcha.

I hate that thing!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone here have a recommendation for a time clock?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1808850 said:


> Anyone here have a recommendation for a time clock?


Get one your guys can just type a code to clock in and out. Sends all the info to your computer. There pretty slick


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1808850 said:


> Anyone here have a recommendation for a time clock?


I really like ours. I just bought this new one last year but I'll have to look tomorrow to see what it is. The best part is it totals the time worked every day so at the end of the week there is no adding anything, the total is already on the card.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1808850 said:


> Anyone here have a recommendation for a time clock?


We use Exaktime. Works well for hours and easy job tracking. Also has gps tracking so you can tell if they punch in or out where they are supposed to be. It's all on a smartphone.


----------



## andersman02

Alright, I almost got my bases covered. Looking for someone who does maintenance for Eden praire and edina


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;1808854 said:


> We use Exaktime. Works well for hours and easy job tracking. Also has gps tracking so you can tell if they punch in or out where they are supposed to be. It's all on a smartphone.


Each employee has to download it though, right?

I can't use something like that, I have a couple of guys that don't have smart phones. Hell, I have a guy that has to pay for his texts. :crazy:


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1808859 said:


> Each employee has to download it though, right?
> 
> I can't use something like that, I have a couple of guys that don't have smart phones. Hell, I have a guy that has to pay for his texts. :crazy:


Do they all start at one place? We have one that uses basically a credit card you put near it and it logs in and out. IT adds everything and makes payroll pretty fast.


----------



## BossPlow614

Dateline tonight showed the little falls case. Painting a great picture of the white trash drug addicts.


----------



## Camden

BossPlow614;1808865 said:


> Dateline tonight showed the little falls case. Painting a great picture of the white trash drug addicts.


Dang, I missed it. I'll try to catch it online.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1808850 said:


> Anyone here have a recommendation for a time clock?


I'm in need of a time clock too. I've relied on manually written time cards for the past 12 years. I know I'm paying for an extra 5-10 minutes every day for most of my employees.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1808862 said:


> Do they all start at one place? We have one that uses basically a credit card you put near it and it logs in and out. IT adds everything and makes payroll pretty fast.


For summer work, yes, we all start at the same place.

Something like exactime or time sheets app would work well for winter.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

before I go buy a new mulch kit for my 52" vantage does anyone on here have one they are looking to get rid of?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1808869 said:


> I'm in need of a time clock too. I've relied on manually written time cards for the past 12 years. I know I'm paying for an extra 5-10 minutes every day for most of my employees.


I'm sure you are. We did the same for 45 years(so I've been told) and I got tired of the obvious rounding errors etc. etc. etc. I wanted to be able to track people that were late and finally stop thinking about guys padding the clock. The way we did it was guys would round up or down to the closest half hour. People tend to round up. Not anymore. One less thing I have to think about. We have a fairly simple machine that self totals. The last one was like $350 at one of the office stores.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1808873 said:


> I'm sure you are. We did the same for 45 years(so I've been told) and I got tired of the obvious rounding errors etc. etc. etc. I wanted to be able to track people that were late and finally stop thinking about guys padding the clock. The way we did it was guys would round up or down to the closest half hour. People tend to round up. Not anymore. One less thing I have to think about. We have a fairly simple machine that self totals. The last one was like $350 at one of the office stores.


That's what I was looking at.....

http://www.officemax.com/office-sup...pplies/time-clocks/product-prod570014#nomodal

Would like one that I can email the payroll to my computer.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1808874 said:


> That's what I was looking at.....
> 
> http://www.officemax.com/office-sup...pplies/time-clocks/product-prod570014#nomodal
> 
> Would like one that I can email the payroll to my computer.


Ours can't email anything.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Not sure if I should be looking at time cloksc and drikning thes delaicaious Anrgy Orchads or not.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

HTe toher day when I got the oworng phone call, the guy that called the wrong nmber, but was lopking for someonw that hand't done his townhomes yet this year, I got that account to day!!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1808876 said:


> Not sure if I should be looking at time cloksc and drikning thes delaicaious Anrgy Orchads or not.


Looking at your below post you have already had your limit of 2


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1808877 said:


> HTe toher day when I got the oworng phone call, the guy that called the wrong nmber, but was lopking for someonw that hand't done his townhomes yet this year, I got that account to day!!


I had to have a couple so I could read this.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Goog thing we are rioad tirppeing to IA tomorrow for gradualtions. Not wouseure I woucld work tomorrow.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1808882 said:


> Goog thing we are rioad tirppeing to IA tomorrow for gradualtions. Not wouseure I woucld work tomorrow.


Hope your not driving.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1808883 said:


> Hope your not driving.


We are not leaving until 10. I should be good b then.

Whoops... I almost got that won right.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Don't look at the left side.... it's much more fun that way...


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1808884 said:


> We are not leaving until 10. I should be good b then.
> 
> Whoops... I almost got that won right.


Are you still on beer number 2?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1808888 said:


> Are you still on beer number 2?


9 o 12 of this case of a ngry oarhcard tha's been sitting in the kitchen.

ALsmots had a tragdegey, could almost not opne the last one. Gonna have to wake the wife next time I htinkl.


----------



## BossPlow614

I met with a couple tonight at their property looking for full service maintenance as well as mulch, they said tru brown will do 8 apps (5 lawn & 3 shrub/tree) & 2 aeration services for $480 for the season, lawn is pretty small, 6k sq ft but even running numbers tight I don't see matching that?!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1808890 said:


> I met with a couple tonight at their property looking for full service maintenance as well as mulch, they said tru brown will do 8 apps (5 lawn & 3 shrub/tree) & 2 aeration services for $480 for the season, lawn is pretty small, 6k sq ft but even running numbers tight I don't see matching that?!


Don't. Sell them that in order to do 5 lawn apps that they are doing cut rate apps.

SHow thema bag od what you have that says goood for 6-8 weeks. 5 apps would work for 30-40 weeks if they wer doign full apps.

We don't have 30-40 weeks of growins season, so they are cutting rates and the people aren't getting what they are paying.

Pretty simple. That right there suually sells it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I should proably got o bed.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1808892 said:


> Don't. Sell them that in order to do 5 lawn apps that they are doing cut rate apps.
> 
> SHow thema bag od what you have that says goood for 6-8 weeks. 5 apps would work for 30-40 weeks if they wer doign full apps.
> 
> We don't have 30-40 weeks of growins season, so they are cutting rates and the people aren't getting what they are paying.
> 
> Pretty simple. That right there suually sells it.


Perfect. I'll include this info minus the spelling errors in my email.

An update on my neighbors that have tru brown, their lawns are green but are no where near as deep of a green as mine, I put down Lesco 13-0-5 w/ pre-em 3 weeks ago. I figured they were skimping on product.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1808895 said:


> Perfect. I'll include this info minus the spelling errors in my email.
> 
> An update on my neighbors that have tru brown, their lawns are green but are no where near as deep of a green as mine, I put down Lesco 13-0-5 w/ pre-em 3 weeks ago. I figured they were skimping on product.


Like I poseted the other night. I sold a property on 3 apps for $600 instead of tru-green at 5 apps for $500. I had a bag with me and showed them the 6-8 weeks of interval and said do the math i your head.

you are either paying for less product, or you're going to have t mow wevery 3 days, you choose.

they called me 10 minutes later and hired me. I do the first app Monday evening..


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1808897 said:


> Like I poseted the other night. I sold a property on 3 apps for $600 instead of tru-green at 5 apps for $500. I had a bag with me and showed them the 6-8 weeks of interval and said do the math i your head.
> 
> you are either paying for less product, or you're going to have t mow wevery 3 days, you choose.
> 
> they called me 10 minutes later and hired me. I do the first app Monday evening..


What do you mean by having to mow every 3 days, as in my product compared to tru-green's? I assume you use Lesco as well? And is it 3 granular fert apps?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

No, I meant if trugreen was actually using full rate apps, the customer would have to mow every 3 days.

Sorry for the delay, I had to hit backspace quite a few times.

I'm doing my best to finish this case of Angry Orchard, even if I'm up by myself.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1808899 said:


> No, I meant if trugreen was actually using full rate apps, the customer would have to mow every 3 days.
> 
> Sorry for the delay, I had to hit backspace quite a few times.
> 
> I'm doing my best to finish this case of Angry Orchard, even if I'm up by myself.


Yet your asleep.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1808901 said:


> Yet your asleep.


Not anymore. Can say this. Hopefully the kids are WAY into their electronics on the ride today and don't have too many questions for me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

37° clear calm.


----------



## Greenery

Anybody still working on cleanups?


----------



## BossPlow614

Greenery;1808907 said:


> Anybody still working on cleanups?


Yep. Calls & emails still coming in, as long as they can be fit in the schedule I figure why not?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1808907 said:


> Anybody still working on cleanups?


I still have 2 left. One is right on the lake, the yard is actually lower than lake level now, so needless to say it isn't dry.

I have another small townhome that I need to blow out the gutters on, haven't done the cleanup there. Will do Monday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1808907 said:


> Anybody still working on cleanups?


Negative.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Greenery;1808907 said:


> Anybody still working on cleanups?


Had a last minute dethatch come in. Will do next week. Could have done it this weekend but said the heck with it. I want a weekend off


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone know if the 16 ft dump vs 14 ft dump has the axles in the same spot and just longer on the backhalf?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1808917 said:


> Anyone know if the 16 ft dump vs 14 ft dump has the axles in the same spot and just longer on the backhalf?


I had a 16' MidSota and it wouldn't dump high enough to get everything out of the front. Sold it for a 14'.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1808920 said:


> I had a 16' MidSota and it wouldn't dump high enough to get everything out of the front. Sold it for a 14'.


Just stopped in at the Stacy sports bar looking for ya


----------



## SSS Inc.

Any of you guys FF out of Buffalo. Saw a bunch of guys washing an ATV today at their station. A good solid team effort. 

And Lwnmrw, lay off the orchard. :laughing:


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Greenery;1808907 said:


> Anybody still working on cleanups?


Did three today. 2 left to go.


----------



## Greenery

MNPLOWCO;1808930 said:


> Did three today. 2 left to go.


Grass is gettin a bit long eh.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1808920 said:


> I had a 16' MidSota and it wouldn't dump high enough to get everything out of the front. Sold it for a 14'.


The one I got is a 16' It will go almost vertical


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1808936 said:


> The one I got is a 16' It will go almost vertical


Mine was about a 2000. I'm sure they changed lifts by now.

I should have probably thrown a fit and gotten a new lift, but ended up selling it for a loss and buying a Felling dump.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1808922 said:


> Just stopped in at the Stacy sports bar looking for ya


Go over and steal my stuff, I'm about 10 minutes from Des Moines, hoping I can stay awake for the drive home.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1808940 said:


> Mine was about a 2000. I'm sure they changed lifts by now.
> 
> I should have probably thrown a fit and gotten a new lift, but ended up selling it for a loss and buying a Felling dump.


Yeah your right it's probably changed in 14 years


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Greenery;1808935 said:


> Grass is gettin a bit long eh.


True. Two pounds of grass for every one pound of leaves.


----------



## SnowGuy73

53° clear breezy.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Boy this thread died. It was busier last Sunday when it was mothers day


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1808963 said:


> Boy this thread died. It was busier last Sunday when it was mothers day


Nice wweather, everyone is working on their own home so they can make money during the week. I am cleaning up the garage, flower bed's, sharpening mower blades, finish setting up the new lawn care trailer, meeting with the new employee I hired Friday. ....everything but riding my bike.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1808964 said:


> Nice wweather, everyone is working on their own home so they can make money during the week. I am cleaning up the garage, flower bed's, sharpening mower blades, finish setting up the new lawn care trailer, meeting with the new employee I hired Friday. ....everything but riding my bike.


Working on their own home.... :laughing:

Got one school done, fixed some minor plow damage. Bigger school in Lindstrom right on Hwy 8 is next some of you guys plowed for me. Then 3 commercial places and then hopefully a 4 yard mulch job, although not sure if the mulch place'll still be open by then. Might move the mulch after the school, then worry about mowing the 3 commercials.

Then get the mowers filled and get everything set up for working in the rain tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

With the exception of tomorrow, it looks like a nice week ahead.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Women are looking excellent today!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1808967 said:


> With the exception of tomorrow, it looks like a nice week ahead.


Yeah and it doesn't look like I'll need my winter coat and hat mowing. Hopefully its t shirts til november


----------



## snowman55

50 more clean ups to go hope to be done thursday been mowing all weekend should be caught up by july 4 th holiday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1808970 said:


> Yeah and it doesn't look like I'll need my winter coat and hat mowing. Hopefully its t shirts til november


Guessing your good, just guessing though.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1808996 said:


> Guessing your good, just guessing though.


i do remember several years ago wearing a heavy sweatshirt coat type thing in july baling hay and was still cold


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Burning the candle at both ends....sitting in a storage lot waiting for the owner to show up to buy another open trailer.

You guys hear about a dead body found in St. Paul Park next to the rail road tracks in the morning, tell the cops to check my text messages and I'm sorry in advance for the lack of stories next winter.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1809002 said:


> Burning the candle at both ends....sitting in a storage lot waiting for the owner to show up to buy another open trailer.
> 
> You guys hear about a dead body found in St. Paul Park next to the rail road tracks in the morning, tell the cops to check my text messages and I'm sorry in advance for the lack of stories next winter.


You're not the only one.

Who buys trailers at 9:30 at night.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1808929 said:


> Any of you guys FF out of Buffalo. Saw a bunch of guys washing an ATV today at their station. A good solid team effort.
> 
> And Lwnmrw, lay off the orchard. :laughing:


They took it and played with it in a swap fire yesterday and today.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1809005 said:


> They took it and played with it in a swap fire yesterday and today.


Ahh, that makes sense then. I was wondering why they even had the thing. I think I saw every part of Buffalo yesterday. Its not a bad town.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1809006 said:


> Ahh, that makes sense then. I was wondering why they even had the thing. I think I saw every part of Buffalo yesterday. Its not a bad town.


Shakopee used to have two of them. Now we just have one, a Polaris ranger.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1809003 said:


> Who buys trailers at 9:30 at night.


Hahahahah!


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1809002 said:


> Burning the candle at both ends....sitting in a storage lot waiting for the owner to show up to buy another open trailer.
> 
> You guys hear about a dead body found in St. Paul Park next to the rail road tracks in the morning, tell the cops to check my text messages and I'm sorry in advance for the lack of stories next winter.


Make sure the GPS on your phone is turned on so they can locate your body easier.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1809009 said:


> Make sure the GPS on your phone is turned on so they can locate your body easier.


Haha.... Jerk!


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1809006 said:


> Ahh, that makes sense then. I was wondering why they even had the thing. I think I saw every part of Buffalo yesterday. Its not a bad town.


nope nice little town that has almost everything.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1809011 said:


> nope nice little town that has almost everything.


Yes they do. I must have crossed 55 about a dozen times trying to find parking lots I was trying to measure. I eventually figured it out but I did get some nice views by the lake.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Trailer's been on CL for a while now. Called the guy this evening when I got home. Sounds like a younger chap just a year or two into the biz.

Needs to move the trailer, he bought an enclosed earlier this year, this one is sitting in a lot and he's paying storage on it.

2010, 7k gross, 7'x20', trimmer rack, side ramp. Good enough for me.

Still waiting for the guy. Had to go out to dinner with his family and his mom got all pissy cause he was gonna leave early.

Had business to take care of in Maplewood anyways, didn't feel like driving back home, then back down, so the guy is meeting me here.

Had dinner in Hudson, had to drive home to get the title, then down here.









Fresh coat of paint, swap the lights over to LED, as good as new.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;1809011 said:


> nope nice little town that has almost everything.


Including a RR crossing :realmad:


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1809013 said:


> Trailer's been on CL for a while now. Called the guy this evening when I got home. Sounds like a younger chap just a year or two into the biz.
> 
> Needs to move the trailer, he bought an enclosed earlier this year, this one is sitting in a lot and he's paying storage on it.
> 
> 2010, 7k gross, 7'x20', trimmer rack, side ramp. Good enough for me.
> 
> Still waiting for the guy. Had to go out to dinner with his family and his mom got all pissy cause he was gonna leave early.
> 
> Had business to take care of in Maplewood anyways, didn't feel like driving back home, then back down, so the guy is meeting me here.
> 
> Had dinner in Hudson, had to drive home to get the title, then down here.


You're nuts. Its 10:30 and you're still waiting????? Screw that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1809003 said:


> Who buys trailers at 9:30 at night.


Same guys that mow in the rain.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1809015 said:


> You're nuts. Its 10:30 and you're still waiting????? Screw that.


Been doing paperwork in the truck. Guy just pulled in.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1809017 said:


> Been doing paperwork in the truck. Guy just pulled in.


Well good luck with the new trailer. Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1809018 said:


> Well good luck with the new trailer. Thumbs Up


Needed another backup backup trailer. Have enough trucks and equipment to run 3 full crews, only had 2 trailers. $1500.


----------



## SnowGuy73

59° clouds breezy.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1809020 said:


> Needed another backup backup trailer. Have enough trucks and equipment to run 3 full crews, only had 2 trailers. $1500.


That's a nice trailer for $1500


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1809034 said:


> That's a nice trailer for $1500


Way nicer than the one he wanted 2800 for then lowered to 2250. Then goes and buys another trailer


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1809034 said:


> That's a nice trailer for $1500


It's why I waited.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1809035 said:


> Way nicer than the one he wanted 2800 for then lowered to 2250. Then goes and buys another trailer


I needed a 20'. Didn't want to sell the 16'. If someone bit on the 16', great. If not, it was in use.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Rain trying to move in on the NW side.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Sprinkling Mtka/Wayzata


----------



## qualitycut

Some of my lawns have slowed, the look the same as when we did a clean up two weeks ago.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1809037 said:


> I needed a 20'. Didn't want to sell the 16'. If someone bit on the 16', great. If not, it was in use.


Thought you were getting another enclosed?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1809041 said:


> Thought you were getting another enclosed?


Wanted to, but can't justify the money right now.

Got a good enough deal on this trailer I can sell it to any of you guys and get my money back out of it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1809042 said:


> Wanted to, but can't justify the money right now.
> 
> Got a good enough deal on this trailer I can sell it to any of you guys and get my money back out of it.


I'm first in line!!! Been looking for one like that for a while. I'm sure I still will be when you want to sell it


----------



## cbservicesllc

Looks like we're going to get hammered... strong inflow right now...


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1809045 said:


> Looks like we're going to get hammered... strong inflow right now...


Its pretty darn dark here in MPLS. Looks like it will get interesting. I feel better now for cancelling our projects for today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Street light dark in Shakopee.


----------



## SnowGuy73

On and off rain here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like heavy rain about to move in.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Why does it rain RIGHT in the middle of the day, and snow early morning?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like today is a washout.


----------



## SnowGuy73

More rain building to the west.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1809053 said:


> More rain building to the west.


Yep... fan-friggin-tastic


----------



## BossPlow614

Got soaked in Golden Valley a little bit ago. Back at where I keep my trailers, still pouring. Today's work in the field is done but the rest of the week looks great!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1809052 said:


> Looks like today is a washout.


We will be mowing again by 12:30.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1809056 said:


> We will be mowing again by 12:30.


Suprised you stopped.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1809057 said:


> Suprised you stopped.


Lightning. Called my mulch guys, said rain should blow through in an hour or so, said to wait in the truck.

They said they'll have it done by then so they're working in the rain.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Nevermind. Just heard from the mowing crew. They haven't stopped. Starting to let up here.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1809059 said:


> Nevermind. Just heard from the mowing crew. They haven't stopped. Starting to let up here.


Just keep an eye on the next line...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1809060 said:


> Just keep an eye on the next line...


I see it. Mowing crew leader needs to be done by 2. They are trying to get everything done in WBL/Maplewood before then.


----------



## qualitycut

Coming down in sheets here we are not mowing anymore today.
Headed to waconia soon to pick up my landscape plane from tk


----------



## SnowGuy73

Pouring here again.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like about a half inch here so far.


----------



## qualitycut

Just about hit the wall on 494 and 35 there is so much standing water


----------



## SSS Inc.

Heads up if you're on 494 West before 169. Abandoned car left right in the middle lane. My dad just said you can't see 20' in front of you and here sits this thing just chilling in the middle with nobody around.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I thought Novak said not an all day rain..... Been raining here since about 07:30.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Mikey says more rain over night.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1809069 said:


> Heads up if you're on 494 West before 169. Abandoned car left right in the middle lane. My dad just said you can't see 20' in front of you and here sits this thing just chilling in the middle with nobody around.


Just went by that 10 min ago


----------



## SnowGuy73

More rain developing to the south now.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SHOCKER!!! I sent my guys home.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1809074 said:


> SHOCKER!!! I sent my guys home.


I figured you would just buy rain coats ans water wings a d send them back out


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Holy heavy down pour. Never went out. Knew this would hard anyway


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1809076 said:


> I figured you would just buy rain coats ans water wings a d send them back out


I have rain coats / pants in the trucks.

If it would have stopped at 1, we would be back out. Just too late in the day now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dahlster said over 1.5" of rain so far, then redevelops tonight.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1809079 said:


> Dahlster said over 1.5" of rain so far, then redevelops tonight.


MOTHER! The guys 4 dethatches in before the rain


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just traded in my RTV on a Kubota B3350. This should work better for my sidewalks at the Sr. High and Middle School.

Comes with a loader as well, can use it instead of my 60 HP tractor for spreading mulch, pulling bushes, etc.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1809081 said:


> Just traded in my RTV on a Kubota B3350. This should work better for my sidewalks at the Sr. High and Middle School.
> 
> Comes with a loader as well, can use it instead of my 60 HP tractor for spreading mulch, pulling bushes, etc.


Nice! Sounds pretty slick


----------



## OC&D

I've got just over 1.5" of rain here and now it's just sprinkling, but I'm still getting thunder and lightening.


----------



## wintergreen82

Anyone run momentum? Bought a 30 gallon drum for round 2. Never used it. Any Feed back would be great.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

wintergreen82;1809091 said:


> Anyone run momentum? Bought a 30 gallon drum for round 2. Never used it. Any Feed back would be great.


It's all I run. I've had good luck with it. If it's sunny out and you spray in the morning, the dandelions will be dead by the afternoon. 1-1.5 oz / 1000 sq ft.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Just over an inch here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Been drizzling for about 2 hours.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

I bet the guys in lake Elmo that had the semi load of sod delivered at 11 didn't get much done.


----------



## BossPlow614

Standing water in my backyard, which is a sandy soil. Hope y'all are ready for turf to be growing 2" per day starting tmrw morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1809104 said:


> Standing water in my backyard, which is a sandy soil. Hope y'all are ready for turf to be growing 2" per day starting tmrw morning.


Its already been doing that......


----------



## SSS Inc.

I live right next to Minnehaha creek and there are spots WAY over the banks and out into the adjacent streets. When I was a kid I would have seen this as a great opportunity to take the inflatable raft down the creek.....as long as I got out before I hit the falls. Did that a few times and it was a blast. Right now you couldn't even get under some of the bridges.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1809109 said:


> I live right next to Minnehaha creek and there are spots WAY over the banks and out into the adjacent streets. When I was a kid I would have seen this as a great opportunity to take the inflatable raft down the creek.....as long as I got out before I hit the falls. Did that a few times and it was a blast. Right now you couldn't even get under some of the bridges.


we did stuff like that when I was a kid too. Now days not so much, to many helicopter parents, kids wrapped in bubble wrap parents always worried and over protective


----------



## qualitycut

I need water proof paper for doing bids.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1809081 said:


> Just traded in my RTV on a Kubota B3350. This should work better for my sidewalks at the Sr. High and Middle School.
> 
> Comes with a loader as well, can use it instead of my 60 HP tractor for spreading mulch, pulling bushes, etc.


You got a loader and blower? Sweet combo.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1809081 said:


> Just traded in my RTV on a Kubota B3350. This should work better for my sidewalks at the Sr. High and Middle School.
> 
> Comes with a loader as well, can use it instead of my 60 HP tractor for spreading mulch, pulling bushes, etc.


Looking at the same thing only in green and open station


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1809112 said:


> I need water proof paper for doing bids.


It comes as a package with the mowers that cut in the rain.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1809115 said:


> It comes as a package with the mowers that cut in the rain.


So Lwnmrr must have semi loads


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;1809111 said:


> we did stuff like that when I was a kid too. Now days not so much, to many helicopter parents, kids wrapped in bubble wrap parents always worried and over protective


well its understandable with all the sick o's out there. fricken bombers, kiddy diddlers, kid nappers along with other nuts. like the ones who tape razor blades to playground equipment. its just not the same place we grew up


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1809121 said:


> well its understandable with all the sick o's out there. fricken bombers, kiddy diddlers, kid nappers along with other nuts. like the ones who tape razor blades to playground equipment. its just not the same place we grew up


There were weirdos when we were kids too. People are way too protective these days. I know I make my kids wear weather helmets.


----------



## ryde307

I put in a full day from 7-5. Did irrigation start ups and repairs all day. The mowing guys made it for about 3 hours this morning. 
Looks like the rest of the week should be nice. I have a feeling the grass is really going to start growing now.


----------



## qualitycut

I'm a little worried about how wet its going to be in the morning, would have been nice to have sun from about 3pm on.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1809123 said:


> There were weirdos when we were kids too. People are way too protective these days. I know I make my kids wear weather helmets.


I agree. But it seems like they are taking it to a new level. At least they keep an eye on their kids. Loots of idiots forget they have them


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1809132 said:


> I'm a little worried about how wet its going to be in the morning, would have been nice to have sun from about 3pm on.


I'm thinking late morning if not early afternoon


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1809132 said:


> I'm a little worried about how wet its going to be in the morning, would have been nice to have sun from about 3pm on.


You wanna do my landscape job on Wednesday?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1809139 said:


> You wanna do my landscape job on Wednesday?


Call me tomorrow........


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1809132 said:


> I'm a little worried about how wet its going to be in the morning, would have been nice to have sun from about 3pm on.


Ummmm...you need to get that track machine dirty sometime. May as well start tomorrow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1809141 said:


> Call me tomorrow........


I will.

I just have about 20 of these projects to do now. I need to start crossing some off of my list.

Not to mention irrigation, broadleaf apps, extra apps, 1-2 cleanups yet, etc.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1809142 said:


> Ummmm...you need to get that track machine dirty sometime. May as well start tomorrow.


I know, I'm bringing it up north Thursday to do some work at my uncle's. Im more worried about the lawns I need to finit tomorrow.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1809143 said:


> I will.
> 
> I just have about 20 of these projects to do now. I need to start crossing some off of my list.
> 
> Not to mention irrigation, broadleaf apps, extra apps, 1-2 cleanups yet, etc.


sounds like you still an extra hand


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1809145 said:


> sounds like you still an extra hand


Last year I was running 3 full time, one part time, beside myself.

This year I have 6 full time guys right now, could probably have 8 pretty easily.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1809121 said:


> well its understandable with all the sick o's out there. fricken bombers, kiddy diddlers, kid nappers along with other nuts. like the ones who tape razor blades to playground equipment. its just not the same place we grew up


I know what you're saying... The ice cream man drove by a job the other day and I actually thought to myself "man there and isno way i'd let my kid go see the ice cream man by himself like I used to do"... kind of sad that was my thought...


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1809147 said:


> I know what you're saying... The ice cream man drove by a job the other day and I actually thought to myself "man there and isno way i'd let my kid go see the ice cream man by himself like I used to do"... kind of sad that was my thought...


The ice cream man was a straight up creep when I was little! It's probably the same guy still I bet


----------



## SnowGuy73

51° calm fog


----------



## SnowGuy73

Cafing wet grass!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1809154 said:


> Cafing wet grass!!!


It'll be wet til at least noon or longer


----------



## ryde307

SnowGuy73;1809154 said:


> Cafing wet grass!!!





jimslawnsnow;1809161 said:


> It'll be wet til at least noon or longer


Normally not a fan of wind but it would be nice to get some wind this morning to help dry everything out.


----------



## OC&D

I finally get my truck back from the body shop today from when my buddy backed it into those posts. Here's my new bumper.

I'm kind of wondering if I made a mistake having them add the steps. They might look a little odd once it's mounted on the truck, but it's too late now. I'm sure in my geriatric state I'll end up using them more than I would expect, we'll see.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1809162 said:


> Normally not a fan of wind but it would be nice to get some wind this morning to help dry everything out.


Agreed.

Looks like Dahl was wrong again.......


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

I plan on leaving 12-1. No reason to fight the wet


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1809168 said:


> I plan on leaving 12-1. No reason to fight the wet


Same here. Especially with good weather ahead. It would be totally different if rain was in the forecast


----------



## Polarismalibu

Damn dot stay away from crystal guys


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You're so silly Nichols.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1809169 said:


> Same here. Especially with good weather ahead. It would be totally different if rain was in the forecast


You're silly too....


----------



## qualitycut

Getting some bucket holders welded on my landplane then headed out mowing. Its getting muggy


----------



## andersman02

I hate training new guys


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Must be some of your guy's brothers finally getting around to cutting back the decorative grasses at Wal-Mart in Vadnais. 

Funny part, the new grasses are 8" tall and they are cutting them in 1/2.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1809172 said:


> You're silly too....


Your a silly mud Slinger. I just drove by a brilliantly mowed lawn that I swear you could have done but I think its out of your service area. At least I hope it is.


----------



## andersman02

Greenery;1809177 said:


> Your a silly mud Slinger. I just drove by a brilliantly mowed lawn that I swear you could have done but I think its out of your service area. At least I hope it is.


 I wouldn't put it by him...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Be a great week for spraying. Low winds finally. Sick of fighting them


----------



## qualitycut

Feels like plowing grass was two inches longer by the time we finished


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The only one that we've done that I was ashamed to have my name attached to was the Sr. High last week. Even that one has everyone at the school struggling to figure out why the fields were so wet compared to everyone else's they've been playing on.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Damn clouds. Wet ass grass too


----------



## cbservicesllc

Started the guys about 10 out in sand... not too bad


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1809187 said:


> Started the guys about 10 out in sand... not too bad


No different than someone running sprinklers the night before.


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1809188 said:


> No different than someone running sprinklers the night before.


Other than most people don't water 2.5 inches at a time.


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1809190 said:


> Other than most people don't water 2.5 inches at a time.


My stuff was not bad at all


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1809191 said:


> My stuff was not bad at all


See??? Now you know why we were out at 8.

Anyone know where I can buy the plastic pads to drive on so you don't leave black marks when you turn on sidewalk? Yes, I know I can use plywood. I don't mean for mowing.

I am bidding on a large mulch install job in Uptown, one where I can use the new tractor, but will be turning quite a bit at the pool area.

Don't want to leave black marks.

Yes, I want to look like I am professional.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1809194 said:


> See??? Now you know why we were out at 8.
> 
> Anyone know where I can buy the plastic pads to drive on so you don't leave black marks when you turn on sidewalk? Yes, I know I can use plywood.
> 
> Yes, I want to look like I am professional.


I probably should have sent mine out at 8... they are kicking butt on sand today!


----------



## andersman02

well, did OK on time for commercial mowing today for 2 guys....only problem was we had 3.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

andersman02;1809196 said:


> well, did OK on time for commercial mowing today for 2 guys....only problem was we had 3.......


10 days. If they can't pick it up, send them to the curb. That's been my biggest downfall over the years, being able to fire people that were no good.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Tour busses of people at Gertens?? Really?


----------



## qualitycut

I actually skipped two lawns and a few customers have had me skip the last two weeks since a clean up. Mowedy parents and couldn't even see where I mowed


----------



## qualitycut

Whats the latest you guys mow resi accounts?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1809204 said:


> Whats the latest you guys mow resi accounts?


To catch up, dark.

Normal week, 16:00.


----------



## albhb3

so whos booking a flight outta town feb 2018 I will be. **** that


----------



## SnowGuy73

Mobile sucks tonight!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1809204 said:


> Whats the latest you guys mow resi accounts?


Dark if behind. 6pm on normal cutting. And 4 or earlier when getting dry


----------



## ryde307

Felt like Lwnmwr today. Went from Hopkins to Edina, GPS got lost and took us to White Bear Lake, then down 35E to St Paul to Eagan back to Hopkins.
Besides driving around everwhere. It was also the day of everyone calling saying hey it's Memorial day this weekend we need our irrigation on, Lawn mowed, mulch done, Ect. Guess what it rained all spring we are moving as fast as we can.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

4ish regardless, but we don't do many houses anymore.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1809212 said:


> Felt like Lwnmwr today. Went from Hopkins to Edina, GPS got lost and took us to White Bear Lake, then down 35E to St Paul to Eagan back to Hopkins.
> Besides driving around everwhere. It was also the day of everyone calling saying hey it's Memorial day this weekend we need our irrigation on, Lawn mowed, mulch done, Ect. Guess what it rained all spring we are moving as fast as we can.


I probably went past you 4 times. Went from Forest Lake to St. Anthony to WBL to Shoreview to Hugo to St. Paul to Uptown to St. Paul to IGH to home
Now back to Cosetta's for dinner then to IGH again to Gertens to get trees/bushes to take back to the property in St. Anthony then back home.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Nevermind the Cosetta's deal. Lady Gaga is at the X. However, quite the scene downtown St. Paul right now.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1809217 said:


> Nevermind the Cosetta's deal. Lady Gaga is at the X. However, quite the scene downtown St. Paul right now.


Get my plants yet?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1809218 said:


> Get my plants yet?


Pulling back into Gertens right now.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1809217 said:


> Nevermind the Cosetta's deal. Lady Gaga is at the X. However, quite the scene downtown St. Paul right now.


Ha! I bet!!!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1809219 said:


> Pulling back into Gertens right now.


Me too.........


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1809212 said:


> Felt like Lwnmwr today. Went from Hopkins to Edina, GPS got lost and took us to White Bear Lake, then down 35E to St Paul to Eagan back to Hopkins.
> Besides driving around everwhere. It was also the day of everyone calling saying hey it's Memorial day this weekend we need our irrigation on, Lawn mowed, mulch done, Ect. Guess what it rained all spring we are moving as fast as we can.


Ya..... I need a real job here soon. I'm getting too old for this cafe!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Corona's are tasting good tonight!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1809224 said:


> Ya..... I need a real job here soon. I'm getting too old for this cafe!


I really don't know if I could go back to a normal job.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1809226 said:


> I really don't know if I could go back to a normal job.


I've never had one......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This is my 25th year. Thought about applying for the head of the Parks Departments for the local public works.

Fell through. Should be a good year nonetheless.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1809224 said:


> Ya..... I need a real job here soon. I'm getting too old for this cafe!


Bouncer at the king!!!


----------



## albhb3

jimslawnsnow;1809226 said:


> I really don't know if I could go back to a normal job.





SnowGuy73;1809227 said:


> I've never had one......


yeah its a strange fealing after working only 8 hours... what do you do with your time.:crying: Looking at another 60 hour week damn you dot


----------



## qualitycut

The ac might be going on soon. Only In mn is the furnace
On and then could turn on the ac


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1809232 said:


> yeah its a strange fealing after working only 8 hours... what do you do with your time.:crying: Looking at another 60 hour week damn you dot


Hahahahah!

Son of a......


----------



## Ranger620

Looks like I'll be headed to ND mon-tues. Only for 5 days though. Guy finally wore me down. Good money though. Got a roof to do when I get back and I have a bid out to build a garage that is looking good. Thinking of dragging the boat out to ND with me and spending 3 days in Devils lake on the way home?? we'll see


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm finding its tough to get a job when you've been self employed for this long.... People tend to think you're a loner, or not a team player!


----------



## qualitycut

Email I got from property manager 
He said both of the patio door panels on my house are shattered. He said it looked like the lawn care guys were out there today and that could have possibly been what happened. I haven't been there as of yet but will be heading there shortly to take a look. Did anyone mention this to you?


----------



## qualitycut

I noticed it on my first pass through with chute facing away from the building.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1809227 said:


> I've never had one......


Not sure why you'd want one. Its no picnic. Especially when starting out at what ever you want to be


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1809239 said:


> I noticed it on my first pass through with chute facing away from the building.


Did ya hop off quick and take a pic before you kept mowing?

The supplies are there waiting for you. Might want your bucket....maybe.... Suppose you could just run a strap around the football of the tree too...


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1809243 said:


> Did ya hop off quick and take a pic before you kept mowing?
> 
> The supplies are there waiting for you. Might want your bucket....maybe.... Suppose you could just run a strap around the football of the tree too...


No didnt think of it I assumed whoevers it was already new, something less obvious I would have. I'm running there first thing to look closer at it.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1809238 said:


> Email I got from property manager
> He said both of the patio door panels on my house are shattered. He said it looked like the lawn care guys were out there today and that could have possibly been what happened. I haven't been there as of yet but will be heading there shortly to take a look. Did anyone mention this to you?


That sucks, no matter how it broke they will still think you did it.


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1809246 said:


> That sucks, no matter how it broke they will still think you did it.


Yup pretty much what I'm thinking.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1809198 said:


> Tour busses of people at Gertens?? Really?


I know it was a total s h i t show when I was there around noon today. Thank god we were in the contractor yard and not the retail center. Couldn't believe how packed it was.



qualitycut;1809204 said:


> Whats the latest you guys mow resi accounts?


Tonight I mowed until dark. I will do that as long as the grass keeps growing like it is. Otherwise I usually try to be done by 6ish


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1809243 said:


> Did ya hop off quick and take a pic before you kept mowing?


I take pictures of all the potential problems. We have had numerous people(esp. at apartments) try to blame all sorts of things on us either while plowing or in the Summer.

Quality, stand your ground and tell him that you wouldn't ignore this if you did it +++++++ the odds of breaking two doors is way too high. I would hope you would alert them immediately if you broke something and I'm sure you would so tell them that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1809249 said:


> I take pictures of all the potential problems. We have had numerous people(esp. at apartments) try to blame all sorts of things on us either while plowing or in the Summer.
> 
> Quality, stand your ground and tell him that you wouldn't ignore this if you did it +++++++ the odds of breaking two doors is way too high. I would hope you would alert them immediately if you broke something and I'm sure you would so tell them that.


Like SSS said, unless there was a pile of rocks, or some other objects to run over, it's not like mowers just throw random particles.

About 8 years ago we were blamed for breaking 4 windows at the Middle School we mow. The windows were in a row, but the 4 windows spanned a total of 75 feet.

I turned it over to my insurance, I wanted them to battle. I convinced them and the school it could not have been us. I'll admit to "A" broken window. 4 over a stretch of 75' when there's no landscape rock in the area, not so much.

Pictures are your friend. Try to get used to taking pics of anything and everything you think may not be normal.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1809250 said:


> Like SSS said, unless there was a pile of rocks, or some other objects to run over, it's not like mowers just throw random particles.
> 
> About 8 years ago we were blamed for breaking 4 windows at the Middle School we mow. The windows were in a row, but the 4 windows spanned a total of 75 feet.
> 
> I turned it over to my insurance, I wanted them to battle. I convinced them and the school it could not have been us. I'll admit to "A" broken window. 4 over a stretch of 75' when there's no landscape rock in the area, not so much.
> 
> Pictures are your friend. Try to get used to taking pics of anything and everything you think may not be normal.


My favorite are the people that say we hit their car. Then when we take a look the dent is already rusted.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1809251 said:


> My favorite are the people that say we hit their car. Then when we take a look the dent is already rusted.


You dented it ans rusted it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1809252 said:


> You dented it ans rusted it.


Shhhh! That's my secret. If we hit something we give it a little patina to make it look old. Every truck has a kit to take care of this.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1809254 said:


> Shhhh! That's my secret. If we hit something we give it a little patina to make it look old. Every truck has a kit to take care of this.


You are a genius!!


----------



## BossPlow614

Woke up at 245a out of nowhere & still wide awake. If I had any commercial accounts that weren't near any residential areas that hadn't been done already this week, I could pull an Lmn and go out & work! 



Edit: that was my 2000th post!


----------



## SnowGuy73

58° clear breezy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Grass doesn't appear too wet this morning..... Guessing everyone will have their irrigation on!


----------



## qualitycut

So stopped and looked the screen door was shut with no damage to screen so I'm thinking something else happened


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1809265 said:


> So stopped and looked the screen door was shut with no damage to screen so I'm thinking something else happened


Does it look like and outside break or inside?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1809266 said:


> Does it look like and outside break or inside?


Can't tell its pin hole size.


----------



## qualitycut

Good thing is they are bot blaming me for it yet.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Did you look between the door frame and screen door for a rock or other item?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1809267 said:


> Can't tell its pin hole size.


You should be able to some glass dust/particles. Dealt with that on a neighbors house. Turns out he did it. Looked like a bb or a tad bigger hole


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1809265 said:


> So stopped and looked the screen door was shut with no damage to screen so I'm thinking something else happened


Neighbor kid with a BB gun?


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1809274 said:


> Neighbor kid with a BB gun?


Thats my thought


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Little sprinkle for about 5 min in lake Elmo. Everything was drying up so nice with all this sunshine but that just ruined it. Can you pick up on the sarcasm?

Quality, did you figure anything out with the doors?


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1809289 said:


> Little sprinkle for about 5 min in lake Elmo. Everything was drying up so nice with all this sunshine but that just ruined it. Can you pick up on the sarcasm?
> 
> Quality, did you figure anything out with the doors?


Nope property managwe believes me so we will see what happens.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Turned out to be a beautiful day!


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Nice day.

Anyone interested in manpower? Laborer that need work. I have about 7
Minnetonka boys. I have know and worked with, most for 3 to 5 years through their high school years. All great guys with good work ethics. Now out of their first year in college and are hungry to find work for the summer. All but one has their own vehicles. I assume most would like the west metro (MTka/ Hopkins/E.P./ St. Louis park/ Golden Valley/ Orono/ Anywhere around Lake Minnetonka. maybe Edina Etc. Good for sodding / mulching/ shoveling/ and other various work. From Good families. Haha, no tats on faces (aka craigs list) and they could actually hold a conversation with clients about grass cutting, rock hauling and social micro economic structures in emerging markets.

Let me know. I can't use them all.


----------



## albhb3

work ethic from boys in minnetonka....
THAT WILL BE A COLD DAY IN HELL


----------



## MNPLOWCO

albhb3;1809296 said:


> work ethic from boys in minnetonka....
> THAT WILL BE A COLD DAY IN HELL


You'll probably be working on their homes pretty soon anyway!!!! Smiley back


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If they don't mind coming over to the east side, I'm getting hammered with work.

I think you have my number. Just left another meeting with a townhome we picked up last fall and basically have a total landscape renovation.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1809309 said:


> If they don't mind coming over to the east side, I'm getting hammered with work.
> 
> I think you have my number. Just left another meeting with a townhome we picked up last fall and basically have a total landscape renovation.


You know someone with a skid.


----------



## qualitycut

MNPLOWCO;1809294 said:


> Nice day.
> 
> Anyone interested in manpower? Laborer that need work. I have about 7
> Minnetonka boys. I have know and worked with, most for 3 to 5 years through their high school years. All great guys with good work ethics. Now out of their first year in college and are hungry to find work for the summer. All but one has their own vehicles. I assume most would like the west metro (MTka/ Hopkins/E.P./ St. Louis park/ Golden Valley/ Orono/ Anywhere around Lake Minnetonka. maybe Edina Etc. Good for sodding / mulching/ shoveling/ and other various work. From Good families. Haha, no tats on faces (aka craigs list) and they could actually hold a conversation with clients about grass cutting, rock hauling and social micro economic structures in emerging markets.
> 
> Let me know. I can't use them all.


I may be able to use one or two in Minneapolis for sod jobs in the upcoming weeks. Pm me your number.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1809310 said:


> You know someone with a skid.


Skid isn't going to help me get 200 bushes to the 8th floor on Friday for my rooftop landscape project.

Gonna put Ranger to the test.

The property you were at for me today, called this afternoon, they have more projects as well.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1809313 said:


> Skid isn't going to help me get 200 bushes to the 8th floor on Friday for my rooftop landscape project.
> 
> Gonna put Ranger to the test.
> 
> The property you were at for me today, called this afternoon, they have more projects as well.


Cause someone finally did a nice job


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1809310 said:


> You know someone with a skid.


I rented a t590 this week I think I'm going to have to get one now I really like it. More fun then the s650


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1809314 said:


> Cause someone finally did a nice job


Wow............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Should get my new B3350 tomorrow. Hopefully the mowing keeps getting knocked out, I should be able to do a project with it Sunday then.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1809316 said:


> I rented a t590 this week I think I'm going to have to get one now I really like it. More fun then the s650


Yea the aftermarket tracks rock, very little vibration on asphalt


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;1808489 said:


> Anyone interested in sweeping a parking lot in Rogers for me? It's a hotel so it can be done during the day M-F... PM me if interested in getting me a price...


This job has been successfully completed :waving:

Thanks for the work, CB.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1809320 said:


> This job has been successfully completed :waving:
> 
> Thanks for the work, CB.


No, no! Thank YOU for getting it done! Since some loser forgot his checkbook at home he'll get it in the mail for you!


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1809310 said:


> You know someone with a skid.


Skids are sooooo much better than tractors.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1809324 said:


> Skids are sooooo much better than tractors.


They probably are when you're not used to running tractors.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1809324 said:


> Skids are sooooo much better than tractors.


Going to try out that planner this weekend. Thanks again


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1809317 said:


> Wow............


I'm kidding. Thanks for the work, worked out great for filing in.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1809319 said:


> Yea the aftermarket tracks rock, very little vibration on asphalt


Yeah I'm sure they do. If I pull the trigger on one it will have the same tracks yours dose


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1809333 said:


> Going to try out that planner this weekend. Thanks again


No problem. Hope it works good for you and you can make some cash with it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1809334 said:


> I'm kidding. Thanks for the work, worked out great for filing in.


I know you were. Like I said, let me know when you are slow.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Whoo hoo just got the sign off from the county, water shed district and Army Corp. Should be starting the second week of June taking 5weeks to put in a driveway, I kid you not


----------



## ryde307

MNPLOWCO;1809294 said:


> Nice day.
> 
> Anyone interested in manpower? Laborer that need work. I have about 7
> Minnetonka boys. I have know and worked with, most for 3 to 5 years through their high school years. All great guys with good work ethics. Now out of their first year in college and are hungry to find work for the summer. All but one has their own vehicles. I assume most would like the west metro (MTka/ Hopkins/E.P./ St. Louis park/ Golden Valley/ Orono/ Anywhere around Lake Minnetonka. maybe Edina Etc. Good for sodding / mulching/ shoveling/ and other various work. From Good families. Haha, no tats on faces (aka craigs list) and they could actually hold a conversation with clients about grass cutting, rock hauling and social micro economic structures in emerging markets.
> 
> Let me know. I can't use them all.


PM Me your info or theirs. Are the looking for full time or just whatever? I have some work for them. Wouldn't be fulltime right now but a couple weeks I'm sure.



qualitycut;1809334 said:


> I'm kidding. Thanks for the work, worked out great for filing in.


Were you in Chanhassen today? Thought I saw you at 7 and 41 at the strip mall.



NICHOLS LANDSCA;1809342 said:


> Whoo hoo just got the sign off from the county, water shed district and Army Corp. Should be starting the second week of June taking 5weeks to put in a driveway, I kid you not


That's a big cafe driveway.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1809344 said:


> PM Me your info or theirs. Are the looking for full time or just whatever? I have some work for them. Wouldn't be fulltime right now but a couple weeks I'm sure.
> 
> Were you in Chanhassen today? Thought I saw you at 7 and 41 at the strip mall.
> 
> That's a big cafe driveway.


Not chanhassen but was at the strip mall by 35 w in Minneapolis at cousin subs


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Cafe.... I'm sick.

Been up since 1 am. Pounding headache which turns into a hacking cough for 20 minutes which turns into a gallon of crap that gets coughed up.

This rotates through the whole process over an hour, then repeats.

Can't watch TV, makes me nauseous.

Been sitting in the dark, trying to not wake the family.

Got two hours before I was planning on leaving the house for the day.


----------



## SnowGuy73

49° cloudy calm.


----------



## qualitycut

My allergies exploded over night. Cafe!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1809347 said:


> Cafe.... I'm sick.
> 
> Been up since 1 am. Pounding headache which turns into a hacking cough for 20 minutes which turns into a gallon of crap that gets coughed up.
> 
> As snowguy would say. You're screwed
> This rotates through the whole process over an hour, then repeats.
> 
> Can't watch TV, makes me nauseous.
> 
> Been sitting in the dark, trying to not wake the family.
> 
> Got two hours before I was planning on leaving the house for the day.


As snowguy would say. You're screwed


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1809354 said:


> As snowguy would say. You're screwed


Correct, sounds like a migraine.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My oldest was home from school for two days. Whatever he had, I now have.

Gonna struggle through 3 lawns and a bush trimming job this morning, hopefully get two larger irrigations started this afternoon. Nothing too strenuous.


----------



## qualitycut

Well I'm heading up north, work for two days and play for a couple.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1809358 said:


> Well I'm heading up north, work for two days and play for a couple.


I have 2 days left not including today


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1809361 said:


> I have 2 days left not including today


Got about 40 yards of dirt to grade and some rock around cabin but there will be beers mixed in so not really work


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Someone needs a Momentum application.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1809364 said:


> Someone needs a Momentum application.


And a lawn chair


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1809366 said:


> And a lawn chair


My Exmark X series seat is comfy enough.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1809367 said:


> My Exmark X series seat is comfy enough.


Oo thought you were sitting on the ground I see it now


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1809364 said:


> Someone needs a Momentum application.


I use three way in the spring/early summer. Momentum in the late summer and early fall for the tougher weeds.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I think I was behind lwnmwrman at the plant.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1809371 said:


> I think I was behind lwnmwrman at the plant.


HellllLLL-OOOOOooooooo..... I'm not blacktopping Dandelions!!! Duh!!!


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1809371 said:


> I think I was behind lwnmwrman at the plant.


Nice to see you have your vest on.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1809364 said:


> Someone needs a Momentum application.


Hey lazy, take off the wheel weights


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1809375 said:


> Hey lazy, take off the wheel weights


I will once the bagger is off. Have 1 cleanup left. Yard is on the lake, below lake level. They built up the shoreline to make this property.

Needless to say, it's been a bit wet. We will do what we can tomorrow, then the bagger is off.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1809376 said:


> I will once the bagger is off. Have 1 cleanup left. Yard is on the lake, below lake level. They built up the shoreline to make this property.
> 
> Needless to say, it's been a bit wet. We will do what we can tomorrow, then the bagger is off.


Excuses excuses


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1809379 said:


> Excuses excuses


Whatever the customer needs to hear right now.

Haven't made it very far today. Mowed 2 yards, have about 1/2 of the bushes trimmed. This bush trimming job is killing me. Can't breathe, so I work about 10 minutes then rest for 10.

Took some allergy medicine, hope that kicks in fairly soon, although my luck will just knock me out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Before










After










This is what you get when I feel like crap and you tell me I'm working too slow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1809374 said:


> Nice to see you have your vest on.


You know it.....Safety first. It was brand new today also. I had a genius idea of buying about 200 of them in March. Now everyone takes a new one way too often.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1809385 said:


> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what you get when I feel like crap and you tell me I'm working too slow.


That's an aggressive trim job. I like it. You should also leave all the scraps on the ground just for fun.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's a freaking foreclosed property. It's not like I'm at the main entrance of a McDonalds and blocking access for 6 hours.

The Spirea are now dirt level. Cafe it.

Barberry are vile, VILE bushes.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1809389 said:


> Barberry are vile, VILE bushes.


I re-landscaped a local bank a while back and they gave me a list of approved shrubs. The only ones I could plant near windows were Barberrys. I didn't ask any questions but I knew that I would eventually hate the day when I had to start pruning them.

Well, that moment has arrived and I absolutely dread servicing those damn bushes. But anyway, I finally came to learn that those are the only shrubs allowed near windows for security reasons. There's someone who sat down and thought about what type of shrub would best deter a criminal from hiding in the shrubs and Barberry won the prize. Now whenever I go somewhere and I see one of these banks I look at their landscaping and sure enough there are Barberry bushes.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Whenever we do Barberry, whoever showed up in shorts and tennis shoes gets asked to go stomp the trailer down.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Did a job where we put blackberries and raspberries outside the 17yo daughters windows. Not sure if it was to keep her in or the boys out.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1809392 said:


> Whenever we do Barberry, whoever showed up in shorts and tennis shoes gets asked to go stomp the trailer down.


Doesn't matter if you're in jeans they go right through


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

The Natural Green boys did a nice job at Decons Walk. All the way down 109th they blew grass into the road. Guess using brain cells isn't required.


----------



## SnowGuy73

And the weekend begins......... Now!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Had a run in with a mailman. Wasn't even me that was parked by the boxes. Notice I said by not in front of. The wife stopped and asked a quick question about mulch I needed delivered. He gets out and starts complaining in an aggressive tone. Tell there's plenty of room if he knew how to drive. He mumbles something and I call him another word for a donkey. He turns and asks if I called him that. I said yes I absoutly said that. We finish trimming and head back to the trailer. He starts running down the street towards us. He is parked by truck and trailer. He demands I take my radio head set off. I had it off one of my ears. I said I can hear what do you want. I don't remember what he said. I said you have plenty of room. He says he doesn't have a problem the the truck is parked. I said well how is she to know that ypud show up the same damn time. He just keeps going on and even saying he's going to stop me from getting my checks. I said go for it. Maybe tomorrow I'll have people park all your route or have farmers block your rural route. As he walked away I said no wonder the postal system is dying. He also was ranting about how much time it wastes. I also told him at some point you've wasted over 20 minutes on something so dumb.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1809397 said:


> And the weekend begins......... Now!


I have two full days left thanks to you


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1809399 said:


> I have two full days left thanks to you


You're welcome!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1809398 said:


> Had a run in with a mailman. Wasn't even me that was parked by the boxes. Notice I said by not in front of. The wife stopped and asked a quick question about mulch I needed delivered. He gets out and starts complaining in an aggressive tone. Tell there's plenty of room if he knew how to drive. He mumbles something and I call him another word for a donkey. He turns and asks if I called him that. I said yes I absoutly said that. We finish trimming and head back to the trailer. He starts running down the street towards us. He is parked by truck and trailer. He demands I take my radio head set off. I had it off one of my ears. I said I can hear what do you want. I don't remember what he said. I said you have plenty of room. He says he doesn't have a problem the the truck is parked. I said well how is she to know that ypud show up the same damn time. He just keeps going on and even saying he's going to stop me from getting my checks. I said go for it. Maybe tomorrow I'll have people park all your route or have farmers block your rural route. As he walked away I said no wonder the postal system is dying. He also was ranting about how much time it wastes. I also told him at some point you've wasted over 20 minutes on something so dumb.


What a clown!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1809401 said:


> What a clown!


me? or him?


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1809398 said:


> Had a run in with a mailman. Wasn't even me that was parked by the boxes. Notice I said by not in front of. The wife stopped and asked a quick question about mulch I needed delivered. He gets out and starts complaining in an aggressive tone. Tell there's plenty of room if he knew how to drive. He mumbles something and I call him another word for a donkey. He turns and asks if I called him that. I said yes I absoutly said that. We finish trimming and head back to the trailer. He starts running down the street towards us. He is parked by truck and trailer. He demands I take my radio head set off. I had it off one of my ears. I said I can hear what do you want. I don't remember what he said. I said you have plenty of room. He says he doesn't have a problem the the truck is parked. I said well how is she to know that ypud show up the same damn time. He just keeps going on and even saying he's going to stop me from getting my checks. I said go for it. Maybe tomorrow I'll have people park all your route or have farmers block your rural route. As he walked away I said no wonder the postal system is dying. He also was ranting about how much time it wastes. I also told him at some point you've wasted over 20 minutes on something so dumb.


If you want mailman stories (or UPS) let me know. I have several dozen. I would need to start a new thread but a ups guy tried to run over my uncle. No joke. He even beeped his horn in the process.  A mailman chased one of my brothers around a dump truck several times to no avail. My brother called him a fat Cafe and the chase was on. They have driven in, walked through and swore at hot liquid asphalt, newly laid asphalt etc etc etc. The urban ones walk all day its the suburban ones and rural that are use to driving up to every box that are lazy. In my neighborhood they are walking all day through all sorts of conditions.


----------



## Polarismalibu

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1809375 said:


> Hey lazy, take off the wheel weights


I haven't taken mine off in 3 years


----------



## TKLAWN

Click it or ticket out in full force. We saw probably 25 cops today including 13 in Mound alone (what a cafe box). Officer me hoff pulled me over and said I wasn't wearing my seatbelt, I said a abslutely was and I always do. Cafe proceeds to go back to squad for 10 minutes and comes back and says drive safe.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Both them and the inspectors seem to be flooding the west side this year.


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1809408 said:


> Click it or ticket out in full force. We saw probably 25 cops today including 13 in Mound alone (what a cafe box). Officer me hoff pulled me over and said I wasn't wearing my seatbelt, I said a abslutely was and I always do. Cafe proceeds to go back to squad for 10 minutes and comes back and says drive safe.


Speaking of that. My dad heard that next week there will be a major crackdown on commercial vehicles. Its some Commercial vehicle safety week or something equally as dumb. I expect every municipality to be out in full force pulling all commercial vehicles over. Can't wait.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1809410 said:


> Speaking of that. My dad heard that next week there will be a major crackdown on commercial vehicles. Its some Commercial vehicle safety week or something equally as dumb. I expect every municipality to be out in full force pulling all commercial vehicles over. Can't wait.


2 weeks.....

http://www.cvsa.org/programs/int_roadcheck.php

Roadcheck 2014


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1809410 said:


> Speaking of that. My dad heard that next week there will be a major crackdown on commercial vehicles. Its some Commercial vehicle safety week or something equally as dumb. I expect every municipality to be out in full force pulling all commercial vehicles over. Can't wait.


They usually do it the first week of June.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1809411 said:


> 2 weeks.....
> 
> http://www.cvsa.org/programs/int_roadcheck.php
> 
> Roadcheck 2014


Somehow I lost a week in May in my head. I've been saying all day that next week is already June. Whoops. I feel great now that I know I have a whole additional week. Can't wait for Road Check 2014.ussmileyflag


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1809413 said:


> Somehow I lost a week in May in my head. I've been saying all day that next week is already June. Whoops. I feel great now that I know I have a whole additional week. Can't wait for Road Check 2014.ussmileyflag


Probably because you're like me and associate Memorial Day with the last Monday of the month, which is usually closer to the 29th / 30th.

Apparently I'm getting rid of this sickness through the bottom now.

My family had to go outside on the trampoline for a while, they weren't able to stand it in the house with all the windows open.

Looks like I'd better get my 2 break-away switches working, get new brakes on my enclosed trailer.

This may not be good either.... looks like my Quickbooks has crashed.


----------



## Polarismalibu

When I got stoped by dot on Tuesday the guy was actually really cool for once. Got off with no tickets even with my trailer over loaded a bit.

Guess I better get some stuff taken care if before I get stopped again in June I'm sure I will get hit somewhere


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

What are you guys using to secure your gas cans?

On the open trailers, I just bungee them real tight, but I think that's a no-no, correct?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1809417 said:


> What are you guys using to secure your gas cans?
> 
> On the open trailers, I just bungee them real tight, but I think that's a no-no, correct?


A bungee is a no no. They will shut you down if that's all you have. Found that out on Tuesday when I got stopped. Had a empty 1 gallon can unsecured they wouldn't let me use a bungee.

So my empty can got strapped down with a 27' 10k pound strap


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1809417 said:


> What are you guys using to secure your gas cans?
> 
> On the open trailers, I just bungee them real tight, but I think that's a no-no, correct?


We use bungees. The little man on the west side said it was ok last year.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1809417 said:


> *What are you guys using to secure your gas cans?*
> 
> On the open trailers, I just bungee them real tight, but I think that's a no-no, correct?


I'm running a small ATV type strap now. And that's also going to be my plan for my "hazardous"  line striping paint.


----------



## skorum03

Polarismalibu;1809418 said:


> A bungee is a no no. They will shut you down if that's all you have. Found that out on Tuesday when I got stopped. Had a empty 1 gallon can unsecured they wouldn't let me use a bungee.
> 
> So my empty can got strapped down with a 27' 10k pound strap


had to do that once last year too. Thought my little 1 gallon can looked funny strapped with a huge strap on the front of the trailer


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1809410 said:


> Speaking of that. My dad heard that next week there will be a major crackdown on commercial vehicles. Its some Commercial vehicle safety week or something equally as dumb. I expect every municipality to be out in full force pulling all commercial vehicles over. Can't wait.


Be funny as hell if no commercial vehicles were on the roads next week. But I'm sure they'd post pone it

Edit: I see its actually 2 weeks away.


----------



## BossPlow614

If I'm not mistaken they (gas cans) need to be "sealed" correct? As well as secured...
Imo, they're much safer if allowed to breathe!


----------



## NorthernProServ

BossPlow614;1809428 said:


> If I'm not mistaken they (gas cans) need to be "sealed" correct? As well as secured...
> *Imo, they're much safer if allowed to breathe!*


Agreed!

Bungee cords alright with an enclosed trailer? That's would we are doing...


----------



## BossPlow614

NorthernProServ;1809429 said:


> Agreed!
> 
> Bungee cords alright with an enclosed trailer? That's would we are doing...


I have a small ratchet strap on my gas cans in my trailer. Works pretty well.


----------



## NorthernProServ

BossPlow614;1809430 said:


> I have a small ratchet strap on my gas cans in my trailer. Works pretty well.


Might be the way to go!


----------



## chuckraduenz

LwnmwrMan22;1809385 said:


> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what you get when I feel like crap and you tell me I'm working too slow.


looks like something id do when the bank whines about a job. instead of takeing 20min to redo it take 5 min and cut it off at ground level and say. what? theres no issues now is there?.....


----------



## Deershack

LwnmwrMan22;1809385 said:


> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what you get when I feel like crap and you tell me I'm working too slow.


Rather then use a chain saw, I have a blade on one of my weed whips. Gets the job done fast and I don't have to get close to the brush.


----------



## SnowGuy73

49° calm clear.


----------



## qualitycut

Office veiw today


----------



## cbservicesllc

Apparently Lwnmwrman's post wasn't looked highly upon...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Eh, it was fun while it lasted.

Somewhat graphic at the 3 minute mark though. That's probably what got it pulled.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1809453 said:


> Eh, it was fun while it lasted.
> 
> Somewhat graphic at the 3 minute mark though. That's probably what got it pulled.


I had no clue what everyone was talking about until I read the 3 minute mark comment


----------



## BossPlow614

jimslawnsnow;1809455 said:


> I had no clue what everyone was talking about until I read the 3 minute mark comment


It was a music video to an EDM song.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1809450 said:


> Office veiw today


You suck!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Let me know when you get tired of tearing up the grass, I'll bring mine up.


----------



## BossPlow614

Whoever does the Vitamin Shoppe in **** Rapids, your guys left the half the sidewalk covered in grass along two intersecting roads.


----------



## Greenery

Wow, cafeing KnD LS supply closed early with no notice.

Prepaid for a bunch of mulch now I'm left scrambling to find another vendor at 5 p.m.


----------



## Greenery

Sharp looking tractor btw.

What's something like that run?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Greenery;1809473 said:


> Sharp looking tractor btw.
> 
> What's something like that run?


New mid 20's I'd guess with the cab then add all the attachments


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1809475 said:


> New mid 20's I'd guess with the cab then add all the attachments


Dead on $30k with the loader, cab, work lights, heat, air, third function valve on loader control stick to run a grapple, quick-tach skid attach on loader. That was list.

Got $15,000 for the RTV/Plow, $9,000 for a Kubota ZD331/bagger I had.

$1,500 rebate, 0% for 60 months.$4,000 and my equipment.

Plus it's Tier IV compliant. Dealer in IA last weekend wanted $30k for a B2650.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1809471 said:


> Wow, cafeing KnD LS supply closed early with no notice.
> 
> Prepaid for a bunch of mulch now I'm left scrambling to find another vendor at 5 p.m.


I'm hoping JDL in WBL is open in the morning. Called but no answer earlier today.


----------



## albhb3

so what are the odds I get pulled over in rosemount at 4am sat morning. Im guessing quite high... gotta go in for an hour ssp to eagan 10 min there and back to ssp, at least the time clock will read 4 paid ot hours payup


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone wanna come up to Forest Lake??? Headed out spraying closed commercial stuff til about 1.


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1809485 said:


> Anyone wanna come up to Forest Lake??? Headed out spraying closed commercial stuff til about 1.


sure

not a chance in hell:salute:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The WEATHER is perfect!!!!


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1809485 said:


> Anyone wanna come up to Forest Lake??? Headed out spraying closed commercial stuff til about 1.


I hope your joking, but I doubt it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1809493 said:


> I hope your joking, but I doubt it.


I wasn't but whatever I'm allergic to this spring is kicking my cafe tonight. Decided to call it a night after 6 spots.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1809494 said:


> I wasn't but whatever I'm allergic to this spring is kicking my cafe tonight. Decided to call it a night after 6 spots.


Guess I will turn around and go back home then.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1809494 said:


> I wasn't but whatever I'm allergic to this spring is kicking my cafe tonight. Decided to call it a night after 6 spots.


Mine got bad too. I seen the pine trees poping polin today.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1809450 said:


> Office veiw today


How do you like the skid so far?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1809496 said:


> Mine got bad too. I seen the pine trees poping polin today.


I think that's what is getting me. We were in a townhome this afternoon with quite a few pines.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1809480 said:


> I'm hoping JDL in WBL is open in the morning. Called but no answer earlier today.


What are the normal Saturday hours?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1809499 said:


> What are the normal Saturday hours?


8-12.

12 year old was trying to get his mom to sleep on the trampoline outside since it's so nice out.

She said "your dad won't even do that".

Anyone want to take a guess how long it took me to get the sleeping bag, pillow, Cheers Puffs, Throwback Pepsi and head out to the trampoline??


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1809500 said:


> 8-12.
> 
> 12 year old was trying to get his mom to sleep on the trampoline outside since it's so nice out.
> 
> She said "your dad won't even do that".
> 
> Anyone want to take a guess how long it took me to get the sleeping bag, pillow, Cheers Puffs, Throwback Pepsi and head out to the trampoline??


Over or under 5 minutes?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1809501 said:


> Over or under 5 minutes?


Take the under.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

In case you guys didn't know, supposed to be a new meteor shower tonight.

We've seen 5 so far. Look for the North Star, that general area.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Is anybody interested in spraying a commercial property for me in Brooklyn park? It has been neglected for some time and has a dandelion infestation. Not sure if I can get to it this coming week. Pm me for details.


----------



## BossPlow614

Just saw a shooting star. Wouldn't have noticed any if Lmn didnt mention there was a meteor shower happening.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1809503 said:


> In case you guys didn't know, supposed to be a new meteor shower tonight.
> 
> We've seen 5 so far. Look for the North Star, that general area.


We saw quite a few tonight sitting out by the fire. Enjoy the trampoline for the night that actually seems like it would be really relaxing


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Perfect working temp this morning. 58* no wind


----------



## Green Grass

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1809507 said:


> Perfect working temp this morning. 58* no wind


Perfect for walking back to the bar for my truck.


----------



## Martinson9

LwnmwrMan22;1809462 said:


> Let me know when you get tired of tearing up the grass, I'll bring mine up.


Love those DOT compliant tie downs.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Martinson9;1809511 said:


> Love those DOT compliant tie downs.


Everyone keeps giving me crap with the tie downs.

Did it when I had pics of my M6040 up.

They are legal. I know how much the machine weighs, I can read labels that state working load.

I've had the CVI at my house answering questions and he said they are perfectly legal as long as they cover the working load.

The machine weights 3200 lbs with the loader, safe work load for the straps are 1000 lbs, break point of 3000 lbs. A strap on each corner.

I'm legal.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1809507 said:


> Perfect working temp this morning. 58* no wind


WWWHHHHAAAATTTTTT??????? Someone else actually works on a weekend? A holiday weekend no less?


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1809513 said:


> WWWHHHHAAAATTTTTT??????? Someone else actually works on a weekend? A holiday weekend no less?


JDL is open


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1809513 said:


> WWWHHHHAAAATTTTTT??????? Someone else actually works on a weekend? A holiday weekend no less?


We're working!


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1809516 said:


> We're working!


Here too. On my way to Spooner, Wisconsin.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Working as well. Those of you looking for manpower...I have left messages 
with the guys. I'm sure they will check in soon.

8am. 394 west bound by Ridgedale, Sheriff's rig pulling over a pick up. 73 & 394, black unmarked Mtka charger pulling over a Pick up with a ladder on roof. Looked tight. Unmarked also at 169 and 394 looping on clover leaf. They are out in force this morning. Don't know if I want to trailer through that location for today. I'm compliant...just a hassle if stopped for a routine check.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO;1809518 said:


> Working as well. Those of you looking for manpower...I have left messages
> with the guys. I'm sure they will check in soon.
> 
> 8am. 394 west bound by Ridgedale, Sheriff's rig pulling over a pick up. 73 & 394, black unmarked Mtka charger pulling over a Pick up with a ladder on roof. Looked tight. Unmarked also at 169 and 394 looping on clover leaf. They are out in force this morning. Don't know if I want to trailer through that location for today. I'm compliant...just a hassle if stopped for a routine check.


If they have common sense and can follow simple directions, I could use 3,of those guys on Tuesday.

Short notice on a holiday weekend I know. Got my project downtown Minneapolis I want to knock out.


----------



## Greenery

Working here also. Full day.

I don't think those straps are dot compliant when they are exposed to rubbing on the edge of the bucket.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1809520 said:


> Working here also. Full day.
> 
> I don't think those straps are dot compliant when they are exposed to rubbing on the edge of the bucket.


K, I'll give ya that, but that means when the CVI was at my house and doing inspections, he didn't say anything.

I strap my M6040 down by hooking the straps over the grill guard, one on each side.

The hook is on under the bottom on the grill guard, then the strap comes up, over the top of the bracket for the grill guard, then back down to the side of the trailer.

He didn't say anything about that, and that would be on a rub point as much as the back edge of the loader.

I always say you might as well be illegal, one inspector will tell you something completely different than the last.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh good. LaCrosse game at one of the schools.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Working here was well. Didn't want to but it needs to get done


----------



## Camden

82 in Spooner


----------



## Green Grass

calling it a day. will do a little tomorrow and nothing on Monday


----------



## banonea

got all the important work done during the week just working on my own house this weekend.take Monday off and then get back to the grind on Tuesday with any luck I can get my landscaping jobs I got sold myself knocked out here shortly then be doing nothing but lawn care and landscaping for wintergreen......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gonna go back and finish the school where the LaCrosse game was then head to the hospital. My dad is urinating blood. Hell of a year for him.


----------



## Green Grass

Found the truck but not the driver


----------



## SnowGuy73

81° sunny calm drunk!


----------



## albhb3

holy crap does the weather chick on cco look terrrible


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1809516 said:


> We're working!


We were working as well today


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1809539 said:


> 81° sunny calm drunk!


I am not drunk! I got to drunk last night!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1809536 said:


> Found the truck but not the driver


That's not the truck I saw him in. How could you not find the guy with glasses at Northern???? BTW If you wave at him he won't wave back. :laughing: I was on the look out for familiar names today. We were in **** rapids, Plymouth, St. louis park and West st. paul and I saw nobody. I wave at every lawn guy just in case its one of you. The twenty guys trimming around headstones at a cemetary in St. Paul the other day didn't wave back so they must not be on here.  Or, waving isn't universal around the world.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1809551 said:


> That's not the truck I saw him in. How could you not find the guy with glasses at Northern???? BTW If you wave at him he won't wave back. :laughing: I was on the look out for familiar names today. We were in **** rapids, Plymouth, St. louis park and West st. paul and I saw nobody. I wave at every lawn guy just in case its one of you. The twenty guys trimming around headstones at a cemetary in St. Paul the other day didn't wave back so they must not be on here.  Or, waving isn't universal around the world.


I did not see you in Plymouth. His truck was not parked there when I got there but was when I left.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1809536 said:


> Found the truck but not the driver


Stalker... I was trying to get work done!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1809513 said:


> WWWHHHHAAAATTTTTT??????? Someone else actually works on a weekend? A holiday weekend no less?


Got home at 9. Told the boss I'd take sun/mon off. She did show up at the job site with the little one and lunch for everyone


----------



## andersman02

Finished my boulder retaining wall played with some toys now some beer. You guys needs to get away more. This is nice...
I'll possibly head in tomorrow and sharpen some blades


----------



## BossPlow614

andersman02;1809568 said:


> Finished my boulder retaining wall played with some toys now some beer. You guys needs to get away more. This is nice...
> I'll possibly head in tomorrow and sharpen some blades


Beer time here as well with the homies. Big fire going also. #TurnUp.

Doing the same tmrw minus the fire. Kegger


----------



## Camden

I'm not working tomorrow. Taking the pontoon out so I can do a little fishing. Hopefully the weather will hold and it'll be a repeat of today.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Well my tan wasn't a tan, it washed off


----------



## Drakeslayer

BossPlow614;1809569 said:


> Beer time here as well with the homies. Big fire going also. #TurnUp.
> 
> Doing the same tmrw minus the fire. Kegger


Where at? I hate fire but love beer.


----------



## BossPlow614

Drakeslayer;1809574 said:


> Where at? I hate fire but love beer.


West MG/Corcoran.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

At the Mille Lacs Band of Ojibwe, Hinckley branch.

They bought my next round of fertilizer for me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

59° clear calm.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1809578 said:


> At the Mille Lacs Band of Ojibwe, Hinckley branch.
> 
> They bought my next round of fertilizer for me.


Just give it time they will take all your payroll away


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1809590 said:


> Just give it time they will take all your payroll away


I'd be happy if I only had $200 in payroll.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Headed out to see if I can get some volitization and drift happening.


----------



## qualitycut

Was doing some landscaping at my uncles cabin and had two people stop and one had me move a shed and a other grade some of his lot. Turned out to be a profitable vacation. Headed home a day early to relax and beat traffic


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Any see a guy spraying properties on a Z-spray in Chisago, Lindstrom, Wyoming, you can stop and give me a high 5.

Although, with how dark it looks to be getting to the west, not sure how much longer I'm gonna be working.

Had 8 bags in the back of the truck last Monday when it was raining that I forgot about, so doing my best to get those spread. It's a blast spreading wet fert.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1809603 said:


> Was doing some landscaping at my uncles cabin and had two people stop and one had me move a shed and a other grade some of his lot. Turned out to be a profitable vacation. Headed home a day early to relax and beat traffic


You get the pics of that wall?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1809605 said:


> You get the pics of that wall?


Ye will look tonight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1809606 said:


> Ye will look tonight.


You in the King's court now?


----------



## albhb3

mmmmmmmmm guys remind me in the next life to be filthy rich and live in monaco


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

albhb3;1809611 said:


> mmmmmmmmm guys remind me in the next life to be filthy rich and live in monaco


BOOOOOR-ring..... It's MUCH more exciting to have people look at you like "what's that moron doing working??? Doesn't he know it's a holiday weekend?"


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1809617 said:


> BOOOOOR-ring..... It's MUCH more exciting to have people look at you like "what's that moron doing working??? Doesn't he know it's a holiday weekend?"


I agree. I must have had a dozen strange looks measuring parking lots this afternoon. I saw a wedding I was wishing I was attending at a neighboring hotel if you know what I mean. Yeah baby.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1809619 said:


> I agree. I must have had a dozen strange looks measuring parking lots this afternoon. I saw a wedding I was wishing I was attending at a neighboring hotel if you know what I mean. Yeah baby.


Killing the spraying jobs today.

No one stopping me "How much do you charge?". " Oh, we don't pay that much now, thank you".

Can just keep spraying, filling the tank. Spraying, filling.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1809619 said:


> I agree. I must have had a dozen strange looks measuring parking lots this afternoon. I saw a wedding I was wishing I was attending at a neighboring hotel if you know what I mean. Yeah baby.


Wedding crasher!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1809623 said:


> Killing the spraying jobs today.
> 
> No one stopping me "How much do you charge?". " Oh, we don't pay that much now, thank you".
> 
> Can just keep spraying, filling the tank. Spraying, filling.


Or " I have to check with the spouse"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1809628 said:


> Or " I have to check with the spouse"


Hahaaha... Yep! Especially if it's a gal. You know she's thinking "husband sucks, wonder how much I have to pay to just have it done right".

Funny part is, if they are using 50 lb bags of Scotts at retail price, I can probably do it for the same price, or less.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1809629 said:


> Hahaaha... Yep! Especially if it's a gal. You know she's thinking "husband sucks, wonder how much I have to pay to just have it done right".
> 
> Funny part is, if they are using 50 lb bags of Scotts at retail price, I can probably do it for the same price, or less.


I had a guy call on Friday. Says he can't get his dandelions to die. I have the house across the street and saw him last year putting weed n feed down when it was 90 and dry as heck. Its total pit for grass. I'm sure I could turn it around. Any way that's what his excuse was. I have to check with the wife to see if its fair price. He says I'm sure I'll call you back soon. Haven't heard from him yet. Maybe its because in told him it would be next week or the wife saw the true brown post card for 29.99

I really like to deal with the ones who want a total turn around in days for 29.99. I tell most of them its not what you pay me now or who ever its what you neclected to do over past years.and it will take time. Took time to look like junk and it'll take time to look pristine again


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm remembering the later it gets the more I need to remember the bug spray.

Also the darker it gets, the more I should be running the foam markers.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1809635 said:


>


You're an animal! Tell them to call me when they want work done on the lot.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Just sitting here by myself doing a comparison between Crown Royal XR and Johnnie Walker Blue. Not sure which I like better, I guess they both are palletable 
Trying to figure out which one is better with Coke or Pepsi












JK


----------



## SnowGuy73

66° overcast calm


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Sure is nice sleeping with all the windows open and not needing a sweat shirt in the morning


----------



## SnowGuy73

Humid as hell!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1809648 said:


> Humid as hell!


Sweating out the four cases of beer I've consumed in the last three days!!

Time to replenish!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1809648 said:


> Humid as hell!


Going to be humid all week it looks. Don't forget the baby powder or whatever one uses


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1809651 said:


> Going to be humid all week it looks. Don't forget the baby powder or whatever one uses


Anti monkey butt!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

jimslawnsnow;1809651 said:


> Going to be humid all week it looks. Don't forget the baby powder or whatever one uses


A/C in the skid


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1809653 said:


> A/C in the skid


I'm thinking about turning on the ac in the house here.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1809653 said:


> A/C in the skid


But I don't have a skid. I do lawn work which unfortunately most of it doesn't include a/c. Be nice though if there was an a/c suit


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1809654 said:


> I'm thinking about turning on the ac in the house here.....


Not that bad here yet. Cloudy with a breezy and 70


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1809654 said:


> I'm thinking about turning on the ac in the house here.....


I turned mine on last night. Feels like icebox in here I love it


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1809653 said:


> A/C in the skid


I don't know if mine's just not super cold or its just all the glass on it but it still feels hot as heck with the sun beating in


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1809660 said:


> I don't know if mine's just not super cold or its just all the glass on it but it still feels hot as heck with the sun beating in


Bring it in to be checked, my Cats will cause condensation on the windows


----------



## NorthernProServ

Any one working today? Just office stuff here...worked Saturday and Sunday.


Any takers on a lot that I need sprayed in Brooklyn park? Right at 610/169 interchange


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Polarismalibu;1809659 said:


> I turned mine on last night. Feels like icebox in here I love it


Turned ours on yesterday morning, if you want to cool off come on over and jump in the pool. 64* as of about 10 min ago.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Our last cleanup.

Yes, it's on the lake. Yes, it's Memorial Day morning.

I waited as long as I could. We still can't turn without the front tires skidding out. The trees in the distance are still under water.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1809664 said:


> Our last cleanup.
> 
> Yes, it's on the lake. Yes, it's Memorial Day morning.
> 
> I waited as long as I could. We still can't turn without the front tires skidding out. The trees in the distance are still under water.


Hopefully they understand the marks and the wait. It is what it is, if they say anything just tell them you could have used a sickle and hand raked it for $2k


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1809660 said:


> I don't know if mine's just not super cold or its just all the glass on it but it still feels hot as heck with the sun beating in


You should need a jacket on it that thing. Unless you have just the fan on


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1809666 said:


> You should need a jacket on it that thing. Unless you have just the fan on


Yea maybe I'm doing it wrong I just turned it to cold and fan on


----------



## Polarismalibu

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1809663 said:


> Turned ours on yesterday morning, if you want to cool off come on over and jump in the pool. 64* as of about 10 min ago.


Who has time for a pool. You don't work enough!


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1809667 said:


> Yea maybe I'm doing it wrong I just turned it to cold and fan on


The switch between the temperature and fan speed knobs needs to be on for the ac


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1809659 said:


> I turned mine on last night. Feels like icebox in here I love it


That's the way I like it too!


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1809662 said:


> Any one working today? Just office stuff here...worked Saturday and Sunday.
> 
> Any takers on a lot that I need sprayed in Brooklyn park? Right at 610/169 interchange


I haven't worked since Thursday.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1809665 said:


> Hopefully they understand the marks and the wait. It is what it is, if they say anything just tell them you could have used a sickle and hand raked it for $2k


They understood. They also asked us to come today, rather than wait. Both parties are on the same page as we didn't need tonight's / tomorrow's rain for more water.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1809669 said:


> The switch between the temperature and fan speed knobs needs to be on for the ac


Just tried that and it worked. I thought that was for defrost for some reason. Thanks


----------



## Greenery

Hmm, mosquitoes and humidity. Is it almost winter yet?


----------



## BossPlow614

Greenery;1809676 said:


> Hmm, mosquitoes and humidity. Is it almost winter yet?


Typical Minnesotan. B!tch when it's cold, b!tch when it's hot & humid.


----------



## Greenery

BossPlow614;1809677 said:


> Typical Minnesotan. B!tch when it's cold, b!tch when it's hot & humid.


Pretty much.


----------



## BossPlow614

Greenery;1809678 said:


> Pretty much.


It is beautiful outside. Anyone who says otherwise, especially after this winter, is crazy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1809679 said:


> It is beautiful outside. Anyone who says otherwise, especially after this winter, is crazy.


Sucks outside.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

BossPlow614;1809677 said:


> Typical Minnesotan. B!tch when it's cold, b!tch when it's hot & humid.


Its because the period that we have ideal weather is so short and we have such extremes for weather too


----------



## Greenery

It is nice outside. It will be much nicer when the boats in its slip instead of the driveway though.

The view is much better when its in the water.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1809682 said:


> It is nice outside. It will be much nicer when the boats in its slip instead of the driveway though.
> 
> The view is much better when its in the water.


Where's your bobber?


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1809684 said:


> Where's your bobber?


I had already reached my limit. Im sure there was some bobbing happening later that night though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Now I feel bad. I'm calling it a day, told my guys to go home. They were upset cause they aren't getting a full day in. 

Gave them a list of 5 commercial properties to do and left.

Gonna go home and take a nap.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1809662 said:


> Any one working today? Just office stuff here...worked Saturday and Sunday.
> 
> Any takers on a lot that I need sprayed in Brooklyn park? Right at 610/169 interchange


PM me the details and when you need it done by...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Boy are all the johnny homeowners out at Home Dumpster in SLP... in other news, LOTS of scenery around Calhoun today!


----------



## TKLAWN

Wow are the Twins a sad team!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Polarismalibu;1809668 said:


> Who has time for a pool. You don't work enough!


Ya right, I spent more time "working" on the pool than I do in it. Keeps the boss happy and you know what they say about keeping the wife happy


----------



## ryde307

Greenery, 
I think you are tied up a few down from a friends boat. Looks busier out there today than on Sat.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1809699 said:


> Ya right, I spent more time "working" on the pool than I do in it. Keeps the boss happy and you know what they say about keeping the wife happy


That's the biggest line of bs ever started


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1809699 said:


> Ya right, I spent more time "working" on the pool than I do in it. Keeps the boss happy and you know what they say about keeping the wife happy


Happy wife = happy life still don't get any.

edit... dangit.. figured the  would be the code for strikethrough text.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;1809696 said:


> Wow are the Twins a sad team!


Haven't really watched them since I was a kid, but it seems like they really gave up since they got their new stadium


----------



## Camden

TKLAWN;1809696 said:


> Wow are the Twins a sad team!


They had been playing fairly well until the Giants took them behind the woodshed. Hopefully they can get back on track before the season gets away from them again.


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1809687 said:


> PM me the details and when you need it done by...


responded.


----------



## NorthernProServ




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1809710 said:


>


It's been pouring about 10 miles north of me since about 1:30. Constant thunder at my house, but sunny.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1809711 said:


> It's been pouring about 10 miles north of me since about 1:30. Constant thunder at my house, but sunny.


Just heard they had 1.6 inches in 45 min


----------



## ryde307

NorthernProServ;1809662 said:


> Any one working today? Just office stuff here...worked Saturday and Sunday.
> 
> Any takers on a lot that I need sprayed in Brooklyn park? Right at 610/169 interchange





LwnmwrMan22;1809711 said:


> It's been pouring about 10 miles north of me since about 1:30. Constant thunder at my house, but sunny.


That's not good. We should have worked today. We have yards we have skipped parts of because they are to wet. Finally have dried out I am assuming but this won't help. It's also already a short week with grass growing like crazy.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1809704 said:


> Happy wife = happy life still don't get any.
> 
> edit... dangit.. figured the  would be the code for strikethrough text.



I don't either:-(


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

jimslawnsnow;1809703 said:


> That's the biggest line of bs ever started


You're right, they seem to find something to complain about.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1809713 said:


> That's not good. We should have worked today. We have yards we have skipped parts of because they are to wet. Finally have dried out I am assuming but this won't help. It's also already a short week with grass growing like crazy.


Grass is certainly in the spring growth mode. Hard to cut too with the stems in there. They don't mulch up well either.

I'm lucky I had guys come in today. Turns out after talking with one of my M-Th guys, they had 5 properties left on the list from Thurs that no one told me about.

Trying to just text everyone the list in the morning, rather than put a sheet in the truck. Maybe I'm getting ahead of myself. Guess the sheet of paper will tell me at the end of the day what is crossed off and what isn't.

At least all of the cleanups are done now. Found out my hot wire to my trailer brakes to keep the battery charged isn't working on my '13. Gonna have to put this back in the shop. Hopefully it doesn't take 10 days like it did when I had a wheel sensor go out.


----------



## albhb3

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1809714 said:


> I don't either:-(


dont feel to bad after knockin up the wife its all but disappeared :crying:


----------



## BossPlow614

No wife. No girlfriend. No problems   payup


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looking dark to the west.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Wind cranked up too.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

BossPlow614;1809719 said:


> No wife. No girlfriend. No problems   payup


But if you find the right one there's no problems


----------



## ryde307

Light rain here in Chanhassen.


----------



## SnowGuy73

No rain, thunder here.


----------



## BossPlow614

jimslawnsnow;1809725 said:


> But if you find the right one there's no problems


Finding the right one is not feasible.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

albhb3;1809718 said:


> dont feel to bad after knockin up the wife its all but disappeared :crying:


Just wait until the kid is born, you don't think you get any now.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

BossPlow614;1809730 said:


> Finding the right one is not feasible.


Yes it is youngin


----------



## jimslawnsnow

So far rain went around my house but did hit most of my service areas


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1809667 said:


> Yea maybe I'm doing it wrong I just turned it to cold and fan on


Yep.



BossPlow614;1809679 said:


> It is beautiful outside. Anyone who says otherwise, especially after this winter, is crazy.


Its way to damn hot.



cbservicesllc;1809689 said:


> Boy are all the johnny homeowners out at Home Dumpster in SLP... in other news, LOTS of scenery around Calhoun today!


First of all, what are you doing in my hood???

A lady I got to know at the HD in Richfield when I built my house said they had the biggest day ever on Saturday. payup One of my kids and I both agreed we will never again come on a Holiday or a Weekend. To many darn homeowners buying firring strips and light bulbs.  And the Aisle Cart Etiquette is really out of hand on weekends. "lets just block the aisle with our cart while we try to pick out a screw". Well screw YOU cart Etiquette failure guy or gal! Just buy your darn Home Depot 123 book and come back when you actually know what to do.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Had one of my full time drivers quit today. Offered tree work at $25 / hour. Knew the day was coming, was just hoping it would be July 1st instead of June 1st. 

Gonna have to email all these side jobs and tell the people they are on hold for a week or so until I try to find someone new.

Almost want to just cut out these side jobs and move forward from there.

I'm tired of the employee rollercoaster.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1809737 said:


> Had one of my full time drivers quit today. Offered tree work at $25 / hour. Knew the day was coming, was just hoping it would be July 1st instead of June 1st.
> 
> Gonna have to email all these side jobs and tell the people they are on hold for a week or so until I try to find someone new.
> 
> Almost want to just cut out these side jobs and move forward from there.
> 
> I'm tired of the employee rollercoaster.


I'm right there with ya. Been trying to find three guys for almost two months. Out of about 10 interviews(guys that actually seemed worth it) none have showed up at their scheduled time. These are Mid 20's jobs and we can't get people to show up for interviews.  Its becoming clear why some of these people are unemployed.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SSS Inc.;1809739 said:


> I'm right there with ya. Been trying to find three guys for almost two months. Out of about 10 interviews(guys that actually seemed worth it) none have showed up at their scheduled time. These are Mid 20's jobs and we can't get people to show up for interviews.  Its becoming clear why some of these people are unemployed.


Well the are ENTITLED to $45/hr


----------



## andersman02

turned the AC on today, my malamute couldnt handle it.

Im longing for the heavy parka and snowboots days........


----------



## andersman02

SSS Inc.;1809739 said:


> I'm right there with ya. Been trying to find three guys for almost two months. Out of about 10 interviews(guys that actually seemed worth it) none have showed up at their scheduled time. These are Mid 20's jobs and we can't get people to show up for interviews.  Its becoming clear why some of these people are unemployed.


I think I've been getting lucky. Found a my maint foreman and laborer out of like 7 interviews.

Looks like you may be looking for some more experienced guys though, the kind that think should be earning more then the owner


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1809739 said:


> I'm right there with ya. Been trying to find three guys for almost two months. Out of about 10 interviews(guys that actually seemed worth it) none have showed up at their scheduled time. These are Mid 20's jobs and we can't get people to show up for interviews.  Its becoming clear why some of these people are unemployed.


One of my snowplow drivers, I sent him to my cousin (30 year concrete business) because he was looking for guys for concrete.

My driver wanted to do concrete, so I said here you go. $28 / hour, full benefits, my cousin has called him 3 times, asked him to be there at xxxx time, all 3 times my driver had reasons not to go.

I don't get it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

andersman02;1809744 said:


> I think I've been getting lucky. Found a my maint foreman and laborer out of like 7 interviews.
> 
> Looks like you may be looking for some more experienced guys though, the kind that think should be earning more then the owner


That's the funny thing. "No Experience Necessary! Will Train." Guys sound great on the phone and just don't show up. Its really strange. I have been seeking drivers but most of the respondents ignore that and I am open to some laborers as well but still NOBODY shows up. Meanwhile half my so called competition is offering a fraction of what we are paying.  I've got a couple of guys coming in this week so we shall see.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1809733 said:


> Yes it is youngin


I agree...


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1809745 said:


> One of my snowplow drivers, I sent him to my cousin (30 year concrete business) because he was looking for guys for concrete.
> 
> My driver wanted to do concrete, so I said here you go. $28 / hour, full benefits, my cousin has called him 3 times, asked him to be there at xxxx time, all 3 times my driver had reasons not to go.
> 
> I don't get it.


Same thing here. Doesn't make sense. I got a young guy that I liked to come back after a Five dollar an hour raise. Its almost like they cant do the math. This kid will make 40K+ a year (6 months) at 22 years old. I think most of them just don't want to work that hard or work more than 40 hours a week.


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;1809748 said:


> Same thing here. Doesn't make sense. I got a young guy that I liked to come back after a Five dollar an hour raise. Its almost like they cant do the math. This kid will make 40K+ a year (6 months) at 22 years old. I think most of them just don't want to work that hard or work more than 40 hours a week.


thats not much after going to the boom boom room


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1809748 said:


> Same thing here. Doesn't make sense. I got a young guy that I liked to come back after a Five dollar an hour raise. Its almost like they cant do the math. This kid will make 40K+ a year (6 months) at 22 years old. I think most of them just don't want to work that hard or work more than 40 hours a week.


Yeah. Just found out a close family friend passed away today at 3:30 at a fairly young age. It will be a funeral that will need to be attended.

So, now a short week, main full time driver quit, and a funeral.

Tomorrow should be a wash out.


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;1809749 said:


> thats not much after going to the boom boom room


That's a lot of one dollar bills.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1809750 said:


> Yeah. Just found out a close family friend passed away today at 3:30 at a fairly young age. It will be a funeral that will need to be attended.
> 
> So, now a short week, main full time driver quit, and a funeral.
> 
> Tomorrow should be a wash out.


I'm sorry to hear that. When it rains it pours. I hope it isn't a wash out tomorrow, need to get a big day in.


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1809745 said:


> One of my snowplow drivers, I sent him to my cousin (30 year concrete business) because he was looking for guys for concrete.
> 
> My driver wanted to do concrete, so I said here you go. $28 / hour, full benefits, my cousin has called him 3 times, asked him to be there at xxxx time, all 3 times my driver had reasons not to go.
> 
> I don't get it.


ya cant fix stupid and sorry bout your loss


----------



## albhb3

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1809732 said:


> Just wait until the kid is born, you don't think you get any now.


you shut your mouth!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

albhb3;1809755 said:


> you shut your mouth!


Moms don't do that kind of stuff


----------



## Camden

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1809732 said:


> Just wait until the kid is born, you don't think you get any now.


Has anyone ever commissioned a study to find out why this happens? I'd like to have some answers.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1809751 said:


> That's a lot of one dollar bills.


About 40,000 of them!


----------



## Drakeslayer

Camden;1809757 said:


> Has anyone ever commissioned a study to find out why this happens? I'd like to have some answers.


Because the mother is tired from taking care of the kid and the dad is tired from snow plowing.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

for the ones who have interviewers don't show I think they just do that to get wife or girlfriend off their back then make some excuse to tell them why they didn't get hired


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS is down to 40% chance tomorrow after 10:00


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

I really think this country is going to he double hockey sticks with the whole entitlement, no work ethic, deserving six figures with personal days because they feel stressed attitude. The new generation is a bunch of mansy pansys


----------



## albhb3

Drakeslayer;1809760 said:


> Because the mother is tired from taking care of the kid and the dad is tired from snow plowing.


now you need to ask for 1miilion in tax payer money Thumbs Up


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;1809757 said:


> Has anyone ever commissioned a study to find out why this happens? I'd like to have some answers.


because once a kid enters the picture your screwed. piss them off and they get a ton of child support. so they don't need to put out. so finding one who doesn't do this and get along with is the key. so far I am lucky


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1809763 said:


> I really think this country is going to he double hockey sticks with the whole entitlement, no work ethic, deserving six figures with personal days because they feel stressed attitude. The new generation is a bunch of mansy pansys


Agreed.......


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Drakeslayer;1809760 said:


> Because the mother is tired from taking care of the kid and the dad is tired from snow plowing.


You're half right, mom is tired. Dad is never too tired


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1809767 said:


> You're half right, mom is tired. Dad is never too tired


I disagree.... I am at times!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1809768 said:


> I disagree.... I am at times!


agreed. sometimes I falls asleep before hitting the pillow


----------



## andersman02

Sorry to hear about that lwn

Has anyone tried out the rockvac? I'm renting one weds...


----------



## Drakeslayer

andersman02;1809770 said:


> Sorry to hear about that lwn
> 
> Has anyone tried out the rockvac? I'm renting one weds...


10 years ago. Maybe they have improved......


----------



## Camden

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1809763 said:


> I really think this country is going to he double hockey sticks with the whole entitlement, no work ethic, deserving six figures with personal days because they feel stressed attitude. The new generation is a bunch of mansy pansys


I completely agree.

Parents have stopped being parents. You need to tell your kids that the world doesn't owe you a living. Most people have nice things because they worked hard for them. This country needs ditch diggers more than they need the next American Idol.

I know I'm preaching to the choir here, most of us have the same mindset when it comes to working and earning a living the right way.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

is this anyones truck on here? thought I saw on here or lawn site

http://k-bid.com/auction/822/item/1?offset=1


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1809776 said:


> is this anyones truck on here? thought I saw on here or lawn site
> 
> http://k-bid.com/auction/822/item/1?offset=1


Ryde's truck.


----------



## SnowGuy73

67° calm light rain.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Everything is soaked........ This blows!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Great. Washout.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Rain stopped here, for now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Radar is/has been yellow in the NE metro for about an hour now.

Oh well. Nothing they haven't worked in before.

Just won't be able to finish spraying today.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1809782 said:


> Everything is soaked........ This blows!


No rain here. Foggy as heck with heavy dew. Cloudy and no wind


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1809780 said:


> Ryde's truck.


Man he sells a lot of trucks


----------



## ryde307

jimslawnsnow;1809776 said:


> is this anyones truck on here? thought I saw on here or lawn site
> 
> http://k-bid.com/auction/822/item/1?offset=1





jimslawnsnow;1809788 said:


> Man he sells a lot of trucks


Yes it's mine. You should buy it. The enclosed trailer is also. Buy that with it.
We made some changes to our business that is why we sold a bunch of stuff.

The dump box is mine also. Everything else is other peoples. If you are looking at anything in that auction I may be able to find out information for you though on some of it. So ask me about it. There is also a 2nd auction with tons of stone and trees and such from the same guys.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

ryde307;1809790 said:


> Yes it's mine. You should buy it. The enclosed trailer is also. Buy that with it.
> We made some changes to our business that is why we sold a bunch of stuff.
> 
> The dump box is mine also. Everything else is other peoples. If you are looking at anything in that auction I may be able to find out information for you though on some of it. So ask me about it. There is also a 2nd auction with tons of stone and trees and such from the same guys.


Well I would if it had a different engine. As most of you know I'm not to fond of the navistar engine series in fords.


----------



## qualitycut

Grass grew about 2 inches over night


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Medians on the freeway in the NE metro.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1809796 said:


> Medians on the freeway in the NE metro.


That's mowable


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Greenery;1809797 said:


> That's mowable


Ya with the new hover mower


----------



## qualitycut

Hate days like this with spotty showers either rain or don't


----------



## jimslawnsnow

DOT pulling over puck ups with no trailer or anything. Clean trucks. South bound 35 and hwy 19 if any of you are adventuring south this far


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

jimslawnsnow;1809769 said:


> agreed. sometimes I falls asleep before hitting the pillow


But ya weren't going to get any anyway. I was more implying IF the wife weren't tired and you were AND she wanted some you wouldn't roll over and go to bed. No need to worry though, that's all hypothetical anyway it would be like getting all the stars to align


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1809803 said:


> Hate days like this with spotty showers either rain or don't


Sun was out in my main service area. Raining in another to the north. Glad I didn't need to do anything there


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Nice and dry in Lakeville and Burnsville


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1809808 said:


> Nice and dry in Lakeville and Burnsville


What you doing up here


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1809809 said:


> What you doing up here


This time it's the wife's back injection. Was up here doing mulch on Friday


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1809805 said:


> DOT pulling over puck ups with no trailer or anything. Clean trucks. South bound 35 and hwy 19 if any of you are adventuring south this far


Maybe doing a dyed fuel check???


----------



## qualitycut

Wht so people run sprinklers when they know its mow day pulled up and they were on. Cafe


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1809811 said:


> Maybe doing a dyed fuel check???


Only thing I can think of. I'm sure they'll look for other crap as well since they have them pulled over


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1809812 said:


> Wht so people run sprinklers when they know its mow day pulled up and they were on. Cafe


They're idiots or have an a hole sprinkler company. Not sure you do that or not. On my town homes I have them straightened out but on my residential homes I reset the system when I'm there if I see it set for mow day


----------



## OC&D

Does anyone have a smaller walk behind (36" or smaller) they're looking to sell? My father has an old John Deere belt drive that finally gave it up and he needs to get something to replace it. He's not really interested in riders.


----------



## Camden

DOT is pulling guys over right where they got me last week. Two inspectors getting guys one after another.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Anyone hear ex mark coming out with a spreader sprayer?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Raining here again.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1809818 said:


> Anyone hear ex mark coming out with a spreader sprayer?


Pictures/article?


----------



## qualitycut

You guys that mow in the rain are crazy. What a mess and pain in the cafe


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1809821 said:


> Pictures/article?


That's what I'm looking for. Trying to decide if I want to look at it tomorrow in Burnsville. Web site says nothing of it


----------



## qualitycut

Mile north dry.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1809822 said:


> You guys that mow in the rain are crazy. What a mess and pain in the cafe


Wasn't raining in Burnsville but guys were cutting with a snapper and left a mess. Shut the deck off on a side walk and a bunch of wet grass let loose


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Raining by fleet farm in Lakeville


----------



## SSS Inc.

Been dry in **** rapids for about four hours.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1809822 said:


> You guys that mow in the rain are crazy. What a mess and pain in the cafe


Double cut.... Gotta keep on schedule!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1809824 said:


> That's what I'm looking for. Trying to decide if I want to look at it tomorrow in Burnsville. Web site says nothing of it


Who has it in Burnsville?


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1809829 said:


> Double cut.... Gotta keep on schedule!


Yea unless its pouring out and the grass is 8 inches tall. I triple cut and still need to go back.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1809830 said:


> Who has it in Burnsville?


Waconia. They showing it I believe tomorrow in Burnsville then in Waconia Thursday


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1809831 said:


> Yea unless its pouring out and the grass is 8 inches tall. I triple cut and still need to go back.


Its easier on the lawn and faster if you grab the backpack blower and just clean it up.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1809831 said:


> Yea unless its pouring out and the grass is 8 inches tall. I triple cut and still need to go back.


Rookie!...


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1809832 said:


> Waconia. They showing it I believe tomorrow in Burnsville then in Waconia Thursday


Interesting!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Pretty sure I got the annoying morning reporter chick holding me up from turning on irrigation in a dog park at an apartment in Uptown.

Can't tell 100% because of the big shades, but the voice kinda sets it off.


Edit..... Gotta be her. Guess she thinks we are staring her down waiting g in the truck for her to leave, she keeps hiding behind a tree so we can't see her.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SSS Inc.;1809828 said:


> Been dry in **** rapids for about four hours.


Been pouring in **** rapids for thirty minutes. Doh!


----------



## Camden

Lawns that were mowed on Thursday need to be cut again. Crazy.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1809833 said:


> Its easier on the lawn and faster if you grab the backpack blower and just clean it up.


Not when its 1.5 acres


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

jimslawnsnow;1809805 said:


> DOT pulling over puck ups with no trailer or anything. Clean trucks. South bound 35 and hwy 19 if any of you are adventuring south this far


A buddy got pulled over 2 weeks ago, they said it was because he had a plow rack. He's an IT guy it's just for his 500' driveway. He said the guy was an Ahole, didn't believe him. Wanted to see a health card and a log book


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1809839 said:


> Not when its 1.5 acres


I would have either left it or cut high and cut again when dry a little shorter


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1809836 said:


> Pretty sure I got the annoying morning reporter chick holding me up from turning on irrigation in a dog park at an apartment in Uptown.
> 
> Can't tell 100% because of the big shades, but the voice kinda sets it off.
> 
> Edit..... Gotta be her. Guess she thinks we are staring her down waiting g in the truck for her to leave, she keeps hiding behind a tree so we can't see her.


Confirmed. Had a convo with her. DEFINITELY her.

Maintenance guy said turn it on and soak her.....soooooo..... She left before we got to that zone dangit.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Come see and drive the New 2015 Exmark Spreader Sprayer at UFC Farm Supply from 10am - 2pm in Burnsville on May 29 and Waconia on the 30th



SnowGuy73;1809835 said:


> Interesting!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Why is it when I have a voice mail in my phone and leave it there the phone never rings and I erase I get more


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1809842 said:


> Confirmed. Had a convo with her. DEFINITELY her.
> 
> Maintenance guy said turn it on and soak her.....soooooo..... She left before we got to that zone dangit.


Which channel? I'm guessing you're referring to Nina Moini on ch 4?


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1809840 said:


> A buddy got pulled over 2 weeks ago, they said it was because he had a plow rack. He's an IT guy it's just for his 500' driveway. He said the guy was an Ahole, didn't believe him. Wanted to see a health card and a log book


Log book? Guess that's another CVI that doesn't know the regulations... regardless of the fact it was his private vehicle I think it's like if you're within 150 miles of your shop your timecard is sufficient... dont quote me on the number of miles...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1809845 said:


> Which channel? I'm guessing you're referring to Nina Moini on ch 4?


Steph-annie on the 9.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1809844 said:


> Why is it when I have a voice mail in my phone and leave it there the phone never rings and I erase I get more


Cause its full probably


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

cbservicesllc;1809846 said:


> Log book? Guess that's another CVI that doesn't know the regulations... regardless of the fact it was his private vehicle I think it's like if you're within 150 miles of your shop your timecard is sufficient... dont quote me on the number of miles...


I think the guy was just being an Ahole, guess he tossed out a bunch of stuff to try and seem like he could be in trouble. 
Triangles, spare fuses,extinguisher, etc....


----------



## Camden

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1809849 said:


> I think the guy was just being an Ahole, guess he tossed out a bunch of stuff to try and seem like he could be in trouble.
> Triangles, *spare fuses*,extinguisher, etc....


You're required to carry spare fuses? I didn't know this...:crying:


----------



## qualitycut

This sucks every other mule its pouring out


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1809848 said:


> Cause its full probably


Not even close. I leave just one new message in there so the icon is on top and no calls. I erase them all and I get calls. Mostly for 2 dandelions over an acre


----------



## BossPlow614

With the reference earlier to the young generation (mine) having a sense of entitlement, I have a perfect example. 

One of my buddies is just like it. He grew up in a very conservative household, parents both work. But he was an only child & his mom babied him, giving him everything he ever wanted. Never had a job for more than a month or so at a time, he'd quit but still get money from his mom to do stuff. Fast forward to college years, (hes 22, turns 23 4 days before me), he's still in school at UMD, he's maybe half way to graduating. He had tendonitis on his hand and he couldnt type on his computer and has had to drop many classes and had no classes this semester, lives in an apartment with a friend of his who went to our high school. Who also coincidently hasn't had a job other than Jimmy John's. Parents pay for everything. They smoke dope together I'm pretty sure and my buddy has completely turned into a filthy liberal, especially when it comes to social things. HeHe's a smart guy & knows his mom will give him w.e he wants without having to earn it. I guess it's not a total case of entitlement but it still drives me nuts. I wish his mom would cut him off and he'd learn in a hurry how it works in the real world where we all have bills that have to be paid and you can spend the day sleeping til 2pm, and lay around all day. 

Also drives me nuts that when he goes to downtown Minneapolis with us, he's cheap as hell when it comes to chipping in for hotels, valet, etc.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1809852 said:


> Not even close. I leave just one new message in there so the icon is on top and no calls. I erase them all and I get calls. Mostly for 2 dandelions over an acre


Sprint?....


----------



## SnowGuy73

I call it quits at 14:00 due to the rain today and now it hasn't rained since........ 

I hate this damn business, I need a real job!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1809858 said:


> Sprint?....


No way. Never would have them


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1809843 said:


> Come see and drive the New 2015 Exmark Spreader Sprayer at UFC Farm Supply from 10am - 2pm in Burnsville on May 29 and Waconia on the 30th


Take some pictures.

I will see how things go, I might try to make it to waconia...


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1809861 said:


> No way. Never would have them


Copy that.


----------



## qualitycut

This is getting real annoying, every mile its raining. Drive to one its pouring drive 5 min to another and dry then repeat all day. Half done in the same amount of time.


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;1809812 said:


> Wht so people run sprinklers when they know its mow day pulled up and they were on. Cafe


Turn off the backflow preventer. Normally 2 valves on it. Either will work. Then if you mow on say Tuesdays have them program it for Tuesdays off.



jimslawnsnow;1809818 said:


> Anyone hear ex mark coming out with a spreader sprayer?





SnowGuy73;1809862 said:


> Take some pictures.
> 
> I will see how things go, I might try to make it to waconia...


We were sent an email earlier. IT had some pictures. I didn't look at it but another guy did. I will find them and pass along when he gets back to the office.
When I looked at his computer from across the room it didn't look like anything special.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1809862 said:


> Take some pictures.
> 
> I will see how things go, I might try to make it to waconia...


Not sure if I'll be going. Sure be interesting though


----------



## qualitycut

Just got poured on again cage this


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1809869 said:


> Turn off the backflow preventer. Normally 2 valves on it. Either will work. Then if you mow on say Tuesdays have them program it for Tuesdays off.
> 
> We were sent an email earlier. IT had some pictures. I didn't look at it but another guy did. I will find them and pass along when he gets back to the office.
> When I looked at his computer from across the room it didn't look like anything special.


Thanks.

I'm more curious then anything.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1809871 said:


> Just got poured on again cage this


Hahahahah!

I'm having beer, watching Capitan Phillips.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1809873 said:


> Hahahahah!
> 
> I'm having beer, watching Capitan Phillips.


I'm pissed off, every mow day it rains and now its just pushing the concrete I need done do get in there and sod even further back.


----------



## Greenery

I guess I haven't been in to the Medina JDL in a while.
Kevin moved on to Scharbers, bummer.

Probably won't be back for a bit either $5 bucks more per bag of fert compared to JRK 5 miles down the road.

I should probably get away from running momentum also as I'm sure I can save some bucks by switching to a comparable product not sold at JDL.

Anyone with experience running triplet, horsepower2 or escalade?


----------



## ryde307




----------



## jimslawnsnow

ryde307;1809883 said:


>


Doesn't look to bad for a starter or mid level machine


----------



## Greenery

jimslawnsnow;1809886 said:


> Doesn't look to bad for a starter or mid level machine


Hmm hydrostatic? It should have good traction when the tanks full. 20-25 gallon?

Twin spray tips a center trim nozzle? Spyker spreader?
$8000?


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1809871 said:


> Just got poured on again cage this


Hopefully by Ali


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1809886 said:


> Doesn't look to bad for a starter or mid level machine


I don't know crap about those but looks pretty darn nice for a starter


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1809883 said:


>


Hahahahah.......

No!

Thanks for posting it though.


----------



## qualitycut

Well there was a new patio door in today


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1809883 said:


>


Looks like they bought out the Lesco HPS and added a tank.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The only machine to use.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1809896 said:


> Looks like they bought out the Lesco HPS and added a tank.


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well, ended up basically being a washout.

Got work done, but not too much.

Had a run in with a "celebrity".

Got my biggest property's irrigation running.

Exchanged emails with the Varsity Baseball coach, head of buildings and grounds and AD at the school as to why the fields hadn't been mowed yet (we were told to stay off until further notice, funny we are to mow them regularly moving forward).

Got some other emergency irrigation repairs done, picked up supplies for the rest of the week.

Got some issues with a different employee all pissed off at his gal and not leaving it at home. Had 3 responses to my CL for workers. 1 has already been fired by a friend, 2 others already had jobs by the time I called them back.


----------



## qualitycut

Only real crappy part is that the ones I need to finish tomorrow will now be cut next Monday and sure people will bi##h. Lwnmrr I will call you tomorrow on those pics.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1809896 said:


> Looks like they bought out the Lesco HPS and added a tank.


how the heck is that thing going to turn? I don't see a pivot in the center and there wouldn't be room by the looks of it. I am talking about the exmark


----------



## Deershack

Anyone know where I can get a DOT inspection done tomorrow morning? Preferably on the E side area of St.Paul.


----------



## qualitycut

Deershack;1809904 said:


> Anyone know where I can get a DOT inspection done tomorrow morning? Preferably on the E side area of St.Paul.


Skon chiropractic corner of Selby and snelling. They can usually do same or next day


----------



## Deershack

Sorry, should have been specific. Need a truck inspection.


----------



## qualitycut

Deershack;1809906 said:


> Sorry, should have been specific. Need a truck inspection.


What kind of truck


----------



## Deershack

qualitycut;1809907 said:


> What kind of truck


5 yd dump gas no air


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1809905 said:


> Skon chiropractic corner of Selby and snelling. They can usually do same or next day


Hey, that's were I go too!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Deershack;1809908 said:


> 5 yd dump gas no air


Not st Paul, but Andersen truck in Burnsville does/did them.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1809901 said:


> how the heck is that thing going to turn? I don't see a pivot in the center and there wouldn't be room by the looks of it. I am talking about the exmark


Looks like the front wheels turn..


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1809911 said:


> Looks like the front wheels turn..


doesn't look like a good or safe design if that's how it is. looks like a mess with a hydro


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1809912 said:


> doesn't look like a good or safe design if that's how it is. looks like a mess with a hydro


That's why I was laughing before. That thing is a train wreck with a broken collar bone forecasted!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Okay, don't wanna be a dink and rehash old topics, but a month or so ago, someone was talking about a labor service they use. Can't remember if it was for payroll, to find workers, or both, and I apologize.

But since there's probably 300 pages since that was last talked about, can whomever it was talking about it PM me the details again?

I need to find some guys fairly quickly.

I also need to build a shed so I can scrape decks and change blades (not in the dark).

I also need to put headlights on my Zspray. It's cool getting the ones done you can at night, but now that I lost my main 7 am - 5 pm driver, my other driver heads to his other job at 2 pm. Now I need to have everyone in place by 2 pm, or I'm stuck babysitting mowing people.

Now I need to get all my irrigation startups done between 7 am and 2 pm, plus the spraying, plus irrigation repairs.

Cafe.... if only my guy would have worked this short week.


----------



## SSS Inc.

deershack;1809908 said:


> 5 yd dump gas no air


#21???? :d


----------



## qualitycut

Crap I just found out for the wedding I'm in next weekend that the rehearsal is at 3 pm in lake Elmo on Thursday. Then we are going golfing on Friday. I'm screwed.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1809916 said:


> Crap I just found out for the wedding I'm in next weekend that the rehearsal is at 3 pm in lake Elmo on Thursday. Then we are going golfing on Friday. I'm screwed.


I found out my family friend's funeral is going to be next Tuesday, 10 am, in ABERDEEN SOUTH DAKOTA.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1809913 said:


> That's why I was laughing before. That thing is a train wreck with a broken collar bone forecasted!


Now it makes me want to go. Maybe I can break my arm testing it and own exmark. Then I could hire you and you could quit the lawn industry


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1809917 said:


> I found out my family friend's funeral is going to be next Tuesday, 10 am, in ABERDEEN SOUTH DAKOTA.....


Well I just found out there are only seven days in a week.  And to top it off its going to snow in five months.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1809917 said:


> I found out my family friend's funeral is going to be next Tuesday, 10 am, in ABERDEEN SOUTH DAKOTA.....


Good luck. If you were closer I could help you out a couple days a week


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1809919 said:


> Well I just found out there are only seven days in a week.  And to top it off its going to snow in five months.


Didn't you hear its going to be a brown Christmas? And an early spring? 8 snows at best


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1809922 said:


> Didn't you hear its going to be a brown Christmas? And an early spring? 8 snows at best


NOooooooo!!! Say it ain't so.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Big time El Nino. Warm and wet.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

anyone have any thoughts on how to stockpile 40 yards of mulch for a mulch job at a property at Hennepin and Lake?

I know some of you guys working down in that area might have some thoughts?


----------



## Deershack

SSS Inc.;1809915 said:


> #21???? :d


Rick: I'm looking to have the truck DOTed tomorrow morning. Was asking if anyone knew a place on the E.side.

Quality asked what kind of truck.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1809925 said:


> Big time El Nino. Warm and wet.


Says who?...


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1809926 said:


> anyone have any thoughts on how to stockpile 40 yards of mulch for a mulch job at a property at Hennepin and Lake?
> 
> I know some of you guys working down in that area might have some thoughts?


Same way we do it with the snow down there......really tall and narrow piles.


----------



## qualitycut

Deershack;1809927 said:


> Rick: I'm looking to have the truck DOTed tomorrow morning. Was asking if anyone knew a place on the E.side.
> 
> Quality asked what kind of truck.


My dads work in inver grove may be able to.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Deershack;1809927 said:


> Rick: I'm looking to have the truck DOTed tomorrow morning. Was asking if anyone knew a place on the E.side.
> 
> Quality asked what kind of truck.


I know. I was just wondering which truck. Thought it might have #21 on it.  I wish I could help but our mechanics couldn't get to it that quick.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1809926 said:


> anyone have any thoughts on how to stockpile 40 yards of mulch for a mulch job at a property at Hennepin and Lake?
> 
> I know some of you guys working down in that area might have some thoughts?


Get a permit for a dumpster


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1809918 said:


> Now it makes me want to go. Maybe I can break my arm testing it and own exmark. Then I could hire you and you could quit the lawn industry


I like your thinking, boss!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1809928 said:


> Says who?...


Says the guy that doesn't want it to snow and prefers the grass doesn't grow. Wishful thinking on Lwnmrw's part I think.


----------



## Deershack

SSS Inc.;1809931 said:


> I know. I was just wondering which truck. Thought it might have #21 on it.  I wish I could help but our mechanics couldn't get to it that quick.


It is the 21


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1809832 said:


> Waconia. They showing it I believe tomorrow in Burnsville then in Waconia Thursday


Your a day off Thursday in Burnsville and friday in waconia.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1809936 said:


> Your a day off Thursday in Burnsville and friday in waconia.


Yup. Then I posted the email with the correct dates


----------



## Deershack

qualitycut;1809930 said:


> My dads work in inver grove may be able to.


Where in inver? Could he get it done tomorrow morning. Because of my bum shoulder, I havent used it since the last inspection. Now all of a sudden I have 3 jobs, one of which wants to start tommorow.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1809928 said:


> Says who?...


Almost everyone. Been posted a bunch on here


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Watching a new pilot called "night shift" looks so far. Along the lines of er


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1809934 said:


> Says the guy that doesn't want it to snow and prefers the grass doesn't grow. Wishful thinking on Lwnmrw's part I think.


It was NWS. I really don't care.

Where would I go to get a permit for a dumpster.... and that's an EXCELLENT idea, until someone parks right behind the doors of the dumpster and I can't drive the tractor in to get the mulch.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.alaskapublic.org/2014/05/08/national-weather-service-issues-el-nino-watch/

http://www.kbzk.com/news/el-nino-likely-to-develop-by-this-summer/


----------



## SnowGuy73

well, if NWS says it, its gotta be true!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/predictions/long_range/lead07/off07_temp.gif

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/predictions/long_range/lead07/off07_prcp.gif


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1809945 said:


> well, if NWS says it, its gotta be true!


If I remember unit said it as well. He's been more right than anyone


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1809941 said:



> It was NWS. I really don't care.
> 
> Where would I go to get a permit for a dumpster.... and that's an EXCELLENT idea, until someone parks right behind the doors of the dumpster and I can't drive the tractor in to get the mulch.


The company you hire with the roll offs will get the permit if you want it on the street.

When I built my house in MPLS I had about twenty of them and if my memory serves correct it was only a hundred or less per permit. The permit is good for several days so dumpsters could be swapped under the same permit.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Twins win! Normally I don't care but an exciting ending.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So hire a company with a 40 yard dumpster, to go load it with mulch and haul it down there.

They leave the dumpster, and I assuming set up a place to block off part of the city street doing so.

Then I have access to the mulch, when I'm done, they come and get the dumpster.

Anyone have an idea what that might run me?

Honestly, I'm hoping Windscapes or Mulching by Mark can do it for me, but I need a backup plan.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I need to take a shower, but I'm so tired I think I might just sleep on the couch instead.

Don't want to get up from here.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1809951 said:


> So hire a company with a 40 yard dumpster, to go load it with mulch and haul it down there.
> 
> They leave the dumpster, and I assuming set up a place to block off part of the city street doing so.
> 
> Then I have access to the mulch, when I'm done, they come and get the dumpster.
> 
> Anyone have an idea what that might run me?
> 
> Honestly, I'm hoping Windscapes or Mulching by Mark can do it for me, but I need a backup plan.


Give Commercial Container in MPLS a try. Just a guess but $350-$400. Thats who I've always used for my house and they were real easy to work with.

They are located on Lake Street BTW.


----------



## RussC

LwnmwrMan22;1809951 said:


> So hire a company with a 40 yard dumpster, to go load it with mulch and haul it down there.
> 
> They leave the dumpster, and I assuming set up a place to block off part of the city street doing so.
> 
> Then I have access to the mulch, when I'm done, they come and get the dumpster.
> 
> Anyone have an idea what that might run me?
> 
> Honestly, I'm hoping Windscapes or Mulching by Mark can do it for me, but I need a backup plan.


Hopefully Mulching by Mark has turned his operation around in the last couple years. CB used him when I worked for him, would have been about 2 years ago now give or take, it was a cluster with a capital c to say the least. Made for a big headache.


----------



## gmcdan

if you get a dumpster make sure to cover it with a tarp because everyone thinks dumpsters are there for them to throw their dog crap in .


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

RussC;1809956 said:


> Hopefully Mulching by Mark has turned his operation around in the last couple years. CB used him when I worked for him, would have been about 2 years ago now give or take, it was a cluster with a capital c to say the least. Made for a big headache.


I used Mulching by Mark last year at 2 properties. He was just going through selling out, and I got the new guy doing my job.

Wasn't a bad deal, as I knew the new guy personally from different places in the industry, but Windscapes is so professional in the dealings I've had.


----------



## RussC

LwnmwrMan22;1809958 said:


> I used Mulching by Mark last year at 2 properties. He was just going through selling out, and I got the new guy doing my job.
> 
> Wasn't a bad deal, as I knew the new guy personally from different places in the industry, but Windscapes is so professional in the dealings I've had.


Good to know, the results of the work was good but the communication and scheduling was a nightmare. The guy running it honestly just seemed like a scatterbrain at the time, but good to know he sold to someone else.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1809941 said:


> It was NWS. I really don't care.
> 
> Where would I go to get a permit for a dumpster.... and that's an EXCELLENT idea, until someone parks right behind the doors of the dumpster and I can't drive the tractor in to get the mulch.


Just call the city and tell them the dates you plan on having it there


----------



## SnowGuy73

58° cloudy calm.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I think the grass grew about an inch overnight!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1809958 said:


> I used Mulching by Mark last year at 2 properties. He was just going through selling out, and I got the new guy doing my job.
> 
> Wasn't a bad deal, as I knew the new guy personally from different places in the industry, but Windscapes is so professional in the dealings I've had.


I saw a windscapes truck in Burnsville yesterday


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The schedule is just a complete cluster now. Looks like the weekend might be a bit wet as well.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1809970 said:


> The schedule is just a complete cluster now. Looks like the weekend might be a bit wet as well.


That's what happens when you schedule 8 days of work into 7 days and add rain for a day or 3


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Little quiet here this morning, everyone actually working? It was real nice this morning but getting a little muggy now


----------



## qualitycut

Grass has really dried in the last hour or so.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bagger on the UltraVac broke. Door won't lock shut.

Been driving around bagging 3 softball fields and now the Varsity baseball field steering with one arm, holding the bar down for the door with the other.

Left arm is a bit numb.


----------



## Camden

How soon after spraying a lawn can I mow? I sprayed my own properties with Trimec this morning around 9, think I can mow them at 5-6 today?


----------



## BossPlow614

Finished the last clean up today, finally. Been tough to schedule that around all the mowing & fert, etc. And the rain. 2 more properties, about an acre worth, to dethatch tomorrow then the baggers are coming off until October. Unless a very profitable opportunity of a clean up or dethatch presents itself.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;1809982 said:


> How soon after spraying a lawn can I mow? I sprayed my own properties with Trimec this morning around 9, think I can mow them at 5-6 today?


Should wait at least 24 hours.


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;1809985 said:


> Should wait at least 24 hours.


Dang. I should've timed that a little better.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You can mow, you'll just clip parts of the leaves off and waste chemical


No different than mowing, then immediately spraying. Not much leaf left to get the chemical.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1809990 said:


> You can mow, you'll just clip parts of the leaves off and waste chemical
> 
> No different than mowing, then immediately spraying. Not much leaf left to get the chemical.


Agreed.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Boy it got dry quick!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1809992 said:


> Boy it got dry quick!!!!


Yea it did still sucked mowing this morning. Cafe the lawn care.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1809993 said:


> Yea it did still sucked mowing this morning. Cafe the lawn care.


Ya, this sucks!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hopefully it doesn't rain this weekend or next week.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1809995 said:


> Hopefully it doesn't rain this weekend or next week.


I have 60% starting Saturday afternoon going every day / night through Wednesday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1809996 said:


> I have 60% starting Saturday afternoon going every day / night through Wednesday.


I'm about the same...... Hopefully it doesn't happen!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1809996 said:


> I have 60% starting Saturday afternoon going every day / night through Wednesday.


About the same.

Yesterday my house got an inch. Up the road three tenths. Service area on one side got an inch not sure about the other areas.

Holy hot too


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1809998 said:


> About the same.
> 
> Yesterday my house got an inch. Up the road three tenths. Service area on one side got an inch not sure about the other areas.
> 
> Holy hot too


I was just under a 1/4" here.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1809990 said:


> You can mow, you'll just clip parts of the leaves off and waste chemical
> 
> No different than mowing, then immediately spraying. Not much leaf left to get the chemical.


Sprayed ten places today right after mowing. We will see next week how well the momentum works.


----------



## andersman02

I agree with it being nice out, got some rock removed with the Rocvac.....


It worked OK, we removed about 4 yards of 1.5" keystone. I'd say it took roughly the same amount of time as shovelling but left a cleaner result. Definately works better with pure stone and no dirt. Had 3 guys there, wheel barreling from rocvac to skid, from skid to dumptruck. Took about 2.5 hours. Also had a bunch of heavy duty fabric and about 6 shrubs that were thick to the ground which made it take much longer, i'd say about 1/2 the time was spend touching up around the shrubs and having to cut fabric from around shrubs.

If this were an open area that you could load directly from the rocvac to the skd and no shrubs, say a commercial parking lot, this would work much better..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1810011 said:


> Sprayed ten places today right after mowing. We will see next week how well the momentum works.


What I found doing that is, the tops will burn down the same, but you don't get as complete kill as you do if you can stagger the mow/spray days.

With that said, I'm going to have to start doing the same, spray while we are mowing, I can't lose the time of making a second trip right now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

New blades this morning. Bent blade tonight. Wonderful. You guys without employees, stay that way.


----------



## Camden

TKLAWN;1810011 said:


> Sprayed ten places today right after mowing. We will see next week how well the momentum works.


What have you used previously? Were you not happy with the results and that's the reason for the switch?

I've been using Trimec for many years and I always have great results. Like I mentioned in an earlier post, I sprayed it today at 9am and when I came home for lunch a few hours later I had phenomenal results. By 5 I had leaf curl on everything. Very impressive stuff.


----------



## TKLAWN

Camden;1810022 said:


> What have you used previously? Were you not happy with the results and that's the reason for the switch?
> 
> I've been using Trimec for many years and I always have great results. Like I mentioned in an earlier post, I sprayed it today at 9am and when I came home for lunch a few hours later I had phenomenal results. By 5 I had leaf curl on everything. Very impressive stuff.


I've used momentum and escalade for the last three years, they are Esther based products and provide great results. I used trimester classic for a bit but it stunk way too much and didn't kill all the weeds I wanted it too. So,no recent switch just sprayed today when I mowed for the first time. JMO


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hopefully the baseball game goes into extra innings so I can finish the softball fields.

Regions for softball were here today and again tomorrow.

Didn't have time to finish all the common areas around the fields before the games started.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1810020 said:


> New blades this morning. Bent blade tonight. Wonderful. You guys without employees, stay that way.


That will teach you to mow in the dark.
Scratch that.... Just saw your pic. Go to bed.


----------



## ryde307

TKLAWN;1810023 said:


> I've used momentum and escalade for the last three years, they are Esther based products and provide great results. I used trimester classic for a bit but it stunk way too much and didn't kill all the weeds I wanted it too. So,no recent switch just sprayed today when I mowed for the first time. JMO


I have not used momentum but we used to use trimec 992. IT had great results. We then switched to another 3way it worked ok then switched to another knock off that was a fair amount cheaper. IT is not great. We just switched back to 992. JDL in Edina ordered it for us for buying 5 cases. It sounds like they may stock it a bit now. I believe it is cheaper than momentum by a decent amount.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1810025 said:


> That will teach you to mow in the dark.
> Scratch that.... Just saw your pic. Go to bed.


I don't bend blades, even in the dark.

10 more minutes and this school is done.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Coach came over and said they left the lights on for me. Figured it was their fault for screwing up and needing the field bagged, so they felt bad that I'm still mowing.

Gotta like a small town.


----------



## Camden

TKLAWN;1810023 said:


> I've used momentum and escalade for the last three years, they are Esther based products and provide great results. I used trimester classic for a bit but it stunk way too much and didn't kill all the weeds I wanted it too. So,no recent switch just sprayed today when I mowed for the first time. JMO


Good to know. I thought Trimec stood right there with everything else in terms of the amount of weeds it controls. But you're definitely right when you say that it smells bad. I don't even attempt to spray my commercial accounts any more when they're open because there's always someone who complains about the odor.


----------



## SnowGuy73

57° clear calm.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Damn dew.........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Can anyone use these? 7.75" x 3.5" x 3.5". Approximately 250.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1810037 said:


> Can anyone use these? 7.75" x 3.5" x 3.5". Approximately 250.


Correction. 295 blocks. Can deliver as they are on my trailer, but with my track record, it'll be 10:30 at night when I drop them off.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

With all the excitement a few doors down I'm guessing it wasn't an orangy yellow irrigation line they hit


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1810040 said:


> With all the excitement a few doors down I'm guessing it wasn't an orangy yellow irrigation line they hit


People DO get upset when you hit their cable line.

And yes, I realize you're not talking cable line.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1810040 said:


> With all the excitement a few doors down I'm guessing it wasn't an orangy yellow irrigation line they hit


Nice!.......


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1810041 said:


> People DO get upset when you hit their cable line.
> 
> And yes, I realize you're not talking cable line.


Ya they do, I keep a cable repair kit handy. There are a bunch of trucks down there. They have the street blocked off. They came down and told me to shut off the skid. I'm probably 500' away and the wind is blowing the opposite direction. But the squad car is sitting 50' away running (easy to tell because of the flood in the street from the A/C) which I pointed out, my skid is still running


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The spark from your spark plugs in the diesel might set off the fireball.


----------



## justinsp

Hey CB service. ..your passenger side brake light and blinker is not working on your skid sprayer trailer


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1810045 said:


> Ya they do, I keep a cable repair kit handy. There are a bunch of trucks down there. They have the street blocked off. They came down and told me to shut off the skid. I'm probably 500' away and the wind is blowing the opposite direction. But the squad car is sitting 50' away running (easy to tell because of the flood in the street from the A/C) which I pointed out, my skid is still running


What city is this happening in?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hahahhaaha....wheeeeee. Hohoohohoho..... NWS has me just south of the area to get another 2-4" of rain Sat-Tuesday.

And I'm dealing with people upset the irrigation isn't hooked up yet.

"Well, we don't want it to get dry out".


----------



## andersman02

As far as chemicals, we have used triplet SF for the last many years, has worked great for us, theres a "trick" to masking the smell Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

I'm going to be that guy. Its to damn hot. Drank 3 gallons of water today and still got a migraine.


----------



## SnowGuy73

She got warm today!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hate it when I forget my headphones.

Headed out to get 4 car dealers done and a Famous Dave's.


----------



## cbservicesllc

justinsp;1810048 said:


> Hey CB service. ..your passenger side brake light and blinker is not working on your skid sprayer trailer


THANKS! Gald you caught it before the DOT! Hate when something works in the morning then quits! Looks like one of the pins on my truck side connection finally gave out... Fleet Farm in the AM I guess!



qualitycut;1810056 said:


> I'm going to be that guy. Its to damn hot. Drank 3 gallons of water today and still got a migraine.





SnowGuy73;1810059 said:


> She got warm today!


Must have been warmer down South! I didn't think it was all that bad today!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1810061 said:


> THANKS! Gald you caught it before the DOT! Hate when something works in the morning then quits! Looks like one of the pins on my truck side connection finally gave out... Fleet Farm in the AM I guess!
> 
> Must have been warmer down South! I didn't think it was all that bad today!


Wishing I had turned on the air this morning.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1810062 said:


> Wishing I had turned on the air this morning.


Mines been on since Sunday and probably until September


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1810061 said:


> THANKS! Gald you caught it before the DOT! Hate when something works in the morning then quits! Looks like one of the pins on my truck side connection finally gave out... Fleet Farm in the AM I guess!
> 
> Must have been warmer down South! I didn't think it was all that bad today!


In the sun laying sod, mowing probably wouldnt have been as bad.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1810064 said:


> Mines been on since Sunday and probably until September


About the way I normally am too.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1810064 said:


> Mines been on since Sunday and probably until September


Mine has been on since the Sunday before last! It can't be cold enough in my house!


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1810064 said:


> Mines been on since Sunday and probably until September


I at least waited till Monday


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hit a wall. Not literally, figuratively.

If I had my headphones, might be able to turn some tunes on and catch a second wind.

Got the Chevy dealer done. Rest will have to wait until morning.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1810067 said:


> Mine has been on since the Sunday before last! It can't be cold enough in my house!


Yea if I didn't work in the crap all day it may be different but when I walk in the door I want it to be cold.


----------



## SnowGuy73

64° clear calm.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Fricking ants in the house


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1810078 said:


> Fricking ants in the house


I am also suddenly experiencing this problem....


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1810069 said:


> Hit a wall. Not literally, figuratively.
> 
> If I had my headphones, might be able to turn some tunes on and catch a second wind.
> 
> Got the Chevy dealer done. Rest will have to wait until morning.


You work to much! want a job? I will hire you and we won't be so far backed up.



jimslawnsnow;1810078 said:


> Fricking ants in the house





SnowGuy73;1810081 said:


> I am also suddenly experiencing this problem....


I have them now also. Never have before.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Woo..... Got 3 new guys starting Monday.

1 with 5 years of running a landscape crew, just looking for work until August when he starts Grad school.

1 that needs a job to get his driver's license back from lack of child support, but passes my first "interview" questions. Not sure how he'll like the heat though.

3rd is going to basically just be another body and that is all.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1810090 said:


> You work to much! want a job? I will hire you and we won't be so far backed up.
> 
> I have them now also. Never have before.


I haven't either...

Son of a.......


----------



## SSS Inc.

In case you guys were wondering I know where all the hot flight attendants stay in Bloomington. Made the day go by pretty quick.


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;1810090 said:


> You work to much! want a job? I will hire you and we won't be so far backed up.
> 
> I have them now also. Never have before.


It's because the ground is so wet. I guess they don't like to swim.


----------



## Greenery

It certainly was warm enough today.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Damn a/c not working. At least its suppose to be cooler next week


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1810102 said:


> Damn a/c not working. At least its suppose to be cooler next week


With dupoints in the 70s the next few days.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1810102 said:


> Damn a/c not working. At least its suppose to be cooler next week


That sucks!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1810105 said:


> With dupoints in the 70s the next few days.


I could hardly handle the 50s today and yesterday!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1810105 said:


> With dupoints in the 70s the next few days.


Oh how fun


----------



## andersman02

Feel bad for the mowers, I was out doing done shrubs sand loose ends stuff and I was sweating


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Beautiful night to trim 1/2 mile of freeway fence.

Until you stop and the mosquito's catch up with you.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1810111 said:


> Beautiful night to trim 1/2 mile of freeway fence.
> 
> Until you stop and the mosquito's catch up with you.


Stop playing in the freeway!!


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1810111 said:


> Beautiful night to trim 1/2 mile of freeway fence.
> 
> Until you stop and the mosquito's catch up with you.


What freeway were you working next to?

Today's weather was beautiful!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm mowing the ditch in front of the car dealers in Forest Lake.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Done with the freeway side, now gotta mow the Dodge and GMC dealers, then Famous Dave's. Gotta wait in the truck for a bit. Phone is almost dead. Gotta get it back to at least 15%.


Had a couple 8 complaint calls today too.

Hopefully 2 of the now 4 guys that are showing up Monday work out.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Glad I left the association quality checks for today! Those pools were full of lower case D's!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Casino is losing off me tonight. That's a nice change for once


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1810117 said:


> Casino is losing off me tonight. That's a nice change for once


Dangit. I was hoping for a TI run tomorrow night, now you're taking all the money.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Trimmers are out of string, mowers and I are out of gas.

Guess I'll head home, sleep for 4 hours and hope it doesn't rain until at least 3.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1810119 said:


> Trimmers are out of string, mowers and I are out of gas.
> 
> Guess I'll head home, sleep for 4 hours and hope it doesn't rain until at least 3.


Slacker, I'm still out sweeping and striping. I've been up for 20 hours (I'm starting to hit a wall though).


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yawn..........

I'm tired!


----------



## SnowGuy73

72° breezy overcast.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Down to only 50% chance today now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1810123 said:


> Down to only 50% chance today now.


But I also now have a chance of rain everyday this coming week.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS has me at 1/2" this afternoon, 1-2" tonight, then 1/2" tomorrow night and Monday.

Looks like a snow forecast.


----------



## ryde307

Lots of chances for rain here also. Hoping they go away.
Out to do sprinkler start ups now, the help a friend launch his boat, and then to play in a golf tournament this afternoon.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1810127 said:


> Lots of chances for rain here also. Hoping they go away.
> Out to do sprinkler start ups now, the help a friend launch his boat, and then to play in a golf tournament this afternoon.


The only thing the rain will be good for, give me time to finish the irrigation startups.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Radar looking full to the north and west. Start a mulch job with wet mulch? I guess we will see on long it will stay dry.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1810129 said:


> Radar looking full to the north and west. Start a mulch job with wet mulch? I guess we will see on long it will stay dry.


Hopefully not dyed mulch. The one we did last Monday in the rain, all the dye ran out.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1810118 said:


> Dangit. I was hoping for a TI run tomorrow night, now you're taking all the money.


I'm at Hinckley for the weekend. Have a wedding to be at today. Nice to sleep in for once.

It has rained over 2" here already


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak is all geeked up about the rain...


----------



## Green Grass

We got almost an inch of rain last night.


----------



## qualitycut

We are heading to Canterbury to bet on some ponies.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1810131 said:


> I'm at Hinckley for the weekend. Have a wedding to be at today. Nice to sleep in for once.
> 
> It has rained over 2" here already


You gonna still be there tonight? Can't decide if there or TI.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1810132 said:


> Novak is all geeked up about the rain...


Now he's posting dry all day, no rain until after dark.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1810135 said:


> You gonna still be there tonight? Can't decide if there or TI.


Yeah I will there tonight still.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1810133 said:


> We got almost an inch of rain last night.


Nothing here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1810134 said:


> We are heading to Canterbury to bet on some ponies.


Nice!

The views should be good there today!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1810137 said:


> Now he's posting dry all day, no rain until after dark.


Ya...... He's a clown!


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1810147 said:


> Ya...... He's a clown!


I haven't looked at Nowack's "forecasts" since the last snow event. Nws & tv news is all you need in the summer!


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1810148 said:


> I haven't looked at Nowack's "forecasts" since the last snow event. Nws & tv news is all you need in the summer!


Hard to miss his updates on facebook.


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1810149 said:


> Hard to miss his updates on facebook.


I don't go on Facebook much. Don't have the time. If I do look through social media, it's Instagram.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

10* temp drop in an hour? Hmm ya think its going to rain?


----------



## qualitycut

Raining at Canterbury.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Pouring in shoreview


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Rain only lasted 10 min, street is steaming already getting really humid. This should be a fun afternoon


----------



## BossPlow614

I love this weather. Just wish the sun would come out.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Pouring in MG...stick a fork in this day...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1810137 said:


> Now he's posting dry all day, no rain until after dark.


WRONG! moron...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Streets are flooding here


----------



## qualitycut

So far Canterbury is 1000 richer cafe


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

1000' visibility in moundsview and Blaine. Stopped in front of a house that had an M3 out front for sale with the windows down. Just laid on the horn and a woman stood in the bay window starring at me as I was pointing at the car. Took her a minute to figure out what I was trying to tell her, guessing she figured it out when she took off running. Cars are pulling off the road in **** rapids. I'm doing 30 and you can't see crapola


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Foley just south of Egret has a foot of water


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yeah, we are going to have to call it here as well.

Oh well. Maybe go order a pizza and play MLB 14 with my boys on PS4. Haven't seen them much this week.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Noisy out there.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Half of down town belle plaine streets are flooded.


----------



## Green Grass

Why wouldn't you just close the tailgate.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1810165 said:


> Why wouldn't you just close the tailgate.


Then wouldn't be able to see his big load he's got there...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Down to 70°


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1810159 said:


> So far Canterbury is 1000 richer cafe


You spent $1k there? Holy smokes


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1810168 said:


> You spent $1k there? Holy smokes


Nope 1400 now we are at kod


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1810169 said:


> Nope 1400 now we are at kod


There goes another grand at kod!


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1810169 said:


> Nope 1400 now we are at kod


Oh my goodness, I've never spent that much gambling. Obviously you expected to win but going into it were you okay with losing that much? I'd hate myself.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1810169 said:


> Nope 1400 now we are at kod


Sounds like a good time!

Monsoon like rains here, just what we need.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1810171 said:


> Oh my goodness, I've never spent that much gambling. Obviously you expected to win but going into it were you okay with losing that much? I'd hate myself.


I use to gamble a lot so that didn't upset me today


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1810173 said:


> I use to gamble a lot so that didn't upset me today


You could have just swung by our shop, handed me $1400 and I could kick you in the nuts and we'd call it a day.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I used to dump $500 / night in my 20's at Hinckley.

Now I go with $200, once every other month, if that.

Kids do that to you.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1810174 said:


> You could have just swung by our shop, handed me $1400 and I could kick you in the nuts and we'd call it a day.


Agreed!.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1810177 said:


> Agreed!.....


I'd kick myself in the nuts if I lost that much, that way when the wife kicks me it wouldn't hurt so bad.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1810178 said:


> I'd kick myself in the nuts if I lost that much, that way when the wife kicks me it wouldn't hurt so bad.


Hahahahah.

You've done this before I see!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1810175 said:


> I used to dump $500 / night in my 20's at Hinckley.
> 
> Now I go with $200, once every other month, if that.
> 
> Kids do that to you.


Same here... minus the 500 a night...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1810180 said:


> Same here... minus the 500 a night...


The only money I spend out there is on beer!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak got quite...


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;1810174 said:


> You could have just swung by our shop, handed me $1400 and I could kick you in the nuts and we'd call it a day.


I was thinking the same think heck I would of done it twice so he got his moneys worth


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1810183 said:


> I was thinking the same think heck I would of done it twice so he got his moneys worth


Haha, Jerk!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1810175 said:


> I used to dump $500 / night in my 20's at Hinckley.
> 
> Now I go with $200, once every other month, if that.
> 
> Kids do that to you.


Are you going tonight still?


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1810130 said:


> Hopefully not dyed mulch. The one we did last Monday in the rain, all the dye ran out.


Yes...Dark chocolate, ended up not doing it...looks like a good call. Last year did 25 yards for a job and it poured rain as we were finishing up and all night. Went back in the morning to check it and sob it looked like hardwood mulch


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like we are on our way to go visit Polaris at Hinckley.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS is back up to 100% storms tonight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Radar has a good amount of red moving this way.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak is back to making obvious predictions/statements.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1810189 said:


> Radar has a good amount of red moving this way.


Yeah there is. It looks like its growing too. I could go for a good Thunderstorm.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1810191 said:


> Yeah there is. It looks like its growing too. I could go for a good Thunderstorm.


Agreed!

Been awhile since we've had a good one!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1810192 said:


> Agreed!
> 
> Been awhile since we've had a good one!


What are you running for a scanner?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Wind really picked up now!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1810193 said:


> What are you running for a scanner?


Uniden BCD996 and an older Radio shack pro 96.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Wedding receptions are way to much fun!


----------



## Green Grass

Storm moving through a lot of hard rain but nothing else to them besides some wind.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1810196 said:


> Wedding receptions are way to much fun!


I caught the Brides Bouquet once. She launched it past all the ladies and I stuck my hand up like a goalie and snagged it. Somewhere there is a video of my awesome catch.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1810198 said:


> I caught the Brides Bouquet once. She launched it past all the ladies and I stuck my hand up like a goalie and snagged it. Somewhere there is a video of my awesome catch.


Tell the truth you pushed all the women out of the way.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1810199 said:


> Tell the truth you pushed all the women out of the way.


You saw the Video???????

In all seriousness it was one of those casual stick your arm up kind of catches. Not my fault she launched the thing. Never spilled a drop of Beer either.


----------



## TKLAWN

Polarismalibu;1810196 said:


> Wedding receptions are way to much fun!


Same goes for grad parties, can't beat free beer and food.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1810201 said:


> Same goes for grad parties, can't beat free beer and food.


I will agree.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1810199 said:


> Tell the truth you pushed all the women out of the way.


What are you out on?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polaris better bail on that reception. The way my night is going, I'll be done in less time than it took to drive up here.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1810205 said:


> Polaris better bail on that reception. The way my night is going, I'll be done in less time than it took to drive up here.


Are you out $1400 yet??


----------



## SnowGuy73

Red is all but gone from the radar, lots of orange about here.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Holly storm! We are stuck here for a bit from this storm


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1810205 said:


> Polaris better bail on that reception. The way my night is going, I'll be done in less time than it took to drive up here.


If I could get in my truck without blowing away I would be there. I should be leaving in a few minutes I'm about 15 minute drive away


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1810208 said:


> Holly storm! We are stuck here for a bit from this storm


Holly storm.... Sounds like a mattress actress!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1810206 said:


> Are you out $1400 yet??


No, but drop the first digit.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1810210 said:


> Holly storm.... Sounds like a mattress actress!


Hahaha... That's what I was going to type.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Orange is leaving the radar image too now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1810212 said:


> Hahaha... That's what I was going to type.


Hahahahah!


----------



## Polarismalibu

It's raining so hard it's insane


----------



## Polarismalibu

And of course the parking lot is flooded all the way to my truck


----------



## gmcdan

buy 100 dollars worth of 25 cent pulltabs , that last a while .


----------



## SnowGuy73

Moderately heavy rain here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm tapping out. Heading to White Castle.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1810214 said:


> Hahahahah!


Hahahahahah!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

No rain or storm here


----------



## SnowGuy73

All this damn rain and hardly any lightening or wind...... Sucks!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1810204 said:


> What are you out on?


Car vs ped and yes I was the dick on the radio.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1810223 said:


> Car vs ped and yes I was the dick on the radio.


Ah. Which one? Everything was Waverly rescue, no matter if it was a chief, engine, or rescue transmitting.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1810224 said:


> Ah. Which one? Everything was Waverly rescue, no matter if it was a chief, engine, or rescue transmitting.


Recsue 11 and then I was command on scene


----------



## Camden

I bet we've gotten 5" of rain today. Non-stop the whole day.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SnowGuy73;1810222 said:


> All this damn rain and hardly any lightening or wind...... Sucks!


Come to Harvey's. There is plenty!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1810225 said:


> Recsue 11 and then I was command on scene


Copy that.

I only heard a little bit in my truck on the way home from the station.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1810227 said:


> Come to Harvey's. There is plenty!


Hmm, weird!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1810228 said:


> Copy that.
> 
> I only heard a little bit in my truck on the way home from the station.


Moral of the story don't wear all black at night in the rain and run across the crosswalk without waiting for cars to stop.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1810230 said:


> Moral of the story don't wear all black at night in the rain and run across the crosswalk without waiting for cars to stop.


What could possibly go wrong?!?!?!


----------



## qualitycut

Got someone coming to buy the mower I bought with trailer for 2!00. They are buying the mower for 3500.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1810233 said:


> What could possibly go wrong?!?!?!


Well if you are bad at frogger you get a ride to the hospital.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1810235 said:


> Well if you are bad at frogger you get a ride to the hospital.


Sounds about right.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1810234 said:


> Got someone coming to buy the mower I bought with trailer for 2!00. They are buying the mower for 3500.


Paying off your loses today?


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1810237 said:


> Paying off your loses today?


No just don't need it


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1810219 said:


> I'm tapping out. Heading to White Castle.


I just gave up on the slots for now . To tired


----------



## SnowGuy73

Flash flood warming.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1810243 said:


> Flash flood warming.....


Yeah, cool concept on the emergency broadcast system warning via text... but not at 4AM for flash floods...


----------



## SnowGuy73

68° windy heavy rain.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1810244 said:


> Yeah, cool concept on the emergency broadcast system warning via text... but not at 4AM for flash floods...


Agreed, that one I do need!


----------



## unit28

watching traffic cams and radar

and also the lightning websites......

Lightning is striking in the red areas; you are in immediate danger if outdoors 
Go to a safe location, either a building with plumbing and wiring or an all metal vehicle 
Stay there for 30 minutes following the last rumble of thunder


----------



## unit28

fowl weather...........
was going to elk river to mow
have to sit for now.


----------



## qualitycut

Ummm way to much rain


----------



## jimslawnsnow

It was a nice perfect light rain last night. Looks like heavier stuff coming though


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm hearing thunder again..... Still, whatever.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Fairly heavy rains now. My one gutter is plugged. Guess I know what I'll be doing when it dries up


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I'm also up to 40% for Wednesday now. Was at 20%


----------



## SnowGuy73

I now have a rain chance everyday but Tuesday.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1810261 said:


> I now have a rain chance everyday but Tuesday.


Me too me too


----------



## SnowGuy73

4.5" of rain yesterday and last night.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

More storms developing to the west.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Is it too wet to go mow? I haven't looked outside yet.


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1810268 said:


> Is it too wet to go mow? I haven't looked outside yet.


naw its completely dry out I say go for it Thumbs Up


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1810268 said:


> Is it too wet to go mow? I haven't looked outside yet.


Nope go for it, just take pics


----------



## unit28

A record rainfall of 2.27 inches for june 1st at the minneapolis 
international airport was set earlier this morning. This figure (as 
of 800 am)...easily retires the old record of 2.16 inches set in 
1944.


----------



## unit28

At 833 am cdt...weather service radar was tracking strong
thunderstorms along a line extending from 4 miles southwest of
lagoona beach to 4 miles north of astoria. These storms were moving
east at 35 mph.

Pea size hail and winds up to 50 mph are expected with these storms.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Screw it. I'm heading out.

I'll post some pics about 11.

Gonna try to at least get 2 small schools done.

Either that, or go to Gertens and get 120 grasses to plant in the morning. Not sure which direction to go.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1810274 said:


> Screw it. I'm heading out.
> 
> I'll post some pics about 11.
> 
> Gonna try to at least get 2 small schools done.
> 
> Either that, or go to Gertens and get 120 grasses to plant in the morning. Not sure which direction to go.


Hey, at least the mosquito population will die out.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1810274 said:


> Screw it. I'm heading out.
> 
> I'll post some pics about 11.
> 
> Gonna try to at least get 2 small schools done.
> 
> Either that, or go to Gertens and get 120 grasses to plant in the morning. Not sure which direction to go.


Wear your water wings!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

No standing water in the grass at the first school. Gonna let that one dry out a bit. That one is only 5 miles from home.

Headed to Taylors Falls.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Here are the starting pics.























Equipment of choice will be a Redmax trimmer, 52" Toro Grandstand and a 60" Exmark X-series.


----------



## BossPlow614

You'd think it's winter with how many pages were racked up last night. Last checked at about 9 & there has been 4.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Trimming is done. Now I gotta decide do I go in back first, let the front dry out a bit more, run the risk I don't get the front before the next line of storms? Or do I do the front, leave the back so if I get rained out, it doesn't matter as much.....

Decisions, decisions.

One thing I do know, is that it's a long way to the top if you want to Rock and Roll.


----------



## BossPlow614

I'm trying to decide whether to push out the mulch delivery tmrw morning to the afternoon to wait until the rain passes as the nws forecast yesterday showed it would be done raining by 1pm but now it looks like it's going to rain all day. And I don't want the color to wash away, looks like no mulch this week with rain in the forecast all week.


----------



## albhb3

BossPlow614;1810284 said:


> I'm trying to decide whether to push out the mulch delivery tmrw morning to the afternoon to wait until the rain passes as the nws forecast yesterday showed it would be done raining by 1pm but now it looks like it's going to rain all day. And I don't want the color to wash away, looks like no mulch this week with rain in the forecast all week.


I thought this convo was over and was decided 10 pages or so ago


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1810283 said:


> Trimming is done. Now I gotta decide do I go in back first, let the front dry out a bit more, run the risk I don't get the front before the next line of storms? Or do I do the front, leave the back so if I get rained out, it doesn't matter as much.....
> 
> Decisions, decisions.
> 
> One thing I do know, is that it's a long way to the top if you want to Rock and Roll.


I wanna see pics of the mower half sunk I know you have some


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Back playground is done. Doesn't even look like it rained.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

albhb3;1810287 said:


> I wanna see pics of the mower half sunk I know you have some


My guys working yesterday buried one.

I've learned over the years.


----------



## BossPlow614

albhb3;1810286 said:


> I thought this convo was over and was decided 10 pages or so ago


I don't remember it and don't feel like going back and reading


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Almost.......









Saved by ninja quick reflexes!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Front 1/2 done. Beautiful breeze out, Lilacs upwind are in full bloom.

Feel like I'm mowing in a Febreeze container.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Checking radar, looks like I might get 30 drops here in 5 minutes.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1810293 said:


> Almost.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saved by ninja quick reflexes!


It's the wheel weights that sucked you in


----------



## banonea

Raining good here now. Good day to sharpen the mower blades and do some other maintenance on the equipment. hoping it's a nice cool rain free week this week I've got a large landscape job in St Charles and I want to get done.....


----------



## unit28

At 143 pm cdt...a severe thunderstorm capable of producing a
tornado was located 6 miles northwest of northwood...and moving
east at 25 mph.


----------



## unit28

Discussion...strong thunderstorms are ongoing at 1830z along and
north of an outflow boundary running from nwrn ia enewd into wrn wi.
Moderate instability has developed near and south of the
boundary...with 1000-1500 mlcape noted per recent objective
mesoanalysis. Relatively weak deep-layer shear should continue to
result in generally disorganized storm structures...though storms
interacting with the boundary will result in the continued risk of
an isolated/brief tornado...

*in an area of favorable overlap between
steep low-level lapse rates and enhanced surface vorticity.
Tornadoes have been observed in this vicinity during the last hour
over winnebago/kossuth counties in nrn ia. *


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If anything, in hindsight I'm ticked I don't have anyone working. Could have the other schools done.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## SnowGuy73

Sounds like Tuesday will be a perfect day, 74° and breezy!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1810306 said:


>


Looks good to me! Better than yesterday out there!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bounced a mower off the curb, no grass fell out from underneath. Grass is perfectly dry.

Hopefully that blob by Omaha isn't what is going to be over us all day tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sun is out here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Talking strong storms tonight. ...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1810311 said:


> Sun is out here.


Sun has been out here all day, except for the 30 drops I had about 12:30.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1810313 said:


> Talking strong storms tonight. ...


Sure thing Snovak.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1810319 said:


> Sure thing Snovak.


Alright.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1810313 said:


> Talking strong storms tonight. ...


Yeah they're on the way... I dont think they'll last all day tomorrow though...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1810325 said:


> Yeah they're on the way... I dont think they'll last all day tomorrow though...


I will take the rain if it comes with storms...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh good. A soccer clinic set up at the school I'm trying to mow.


----------



## unit28

only spot bothering me at the moment is South,
heading NE


----------



## unit28

2-4" of rain is possible where thunderstorms redevelop and move
over areas impacted by prior cells. The 12z spc wrf and parallel
wrf arw are depicting this activity better than the high res rapid
refresh...nssl wrf...and operational wrf nmm...as well as the
operational gfs/nam.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1810333 said:


> only spot bothering me at the moment is South,
> heading NE


that's going to be close to me if I follow the arrow at the angle you have it. move it a bit sharper ne and it'll nail me. if you don't read anything from me later I got hit by a storm


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hearing rumbles again here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

At least the soccer clinic is girls soccer.... 












Of tweeners....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wonder what the guys will think of the big bouquet of Lilacs shoved in the vents?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

jimslawnsnow;1810335 said:


> that's going to be close to me if I follow the arrow at the angle you have it. move it a bit sharper ne and it'll nail me. if you don't read anything from me later I got hit by a storm


checking the radar it may miss me by 5 miles or be right on me


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1810332 said:


> Oh good. A soccer clinic set up at the school I'm trying to mow.


:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1810340 said:


> checking the radar it may miss me by 5 miles or be right on me


Looks to be losing its intensity anyway.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Wind picked up here, no rain yet.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I hope these rain continue most of the summer


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like the rain will be done before it gets to me.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1810346 said:


> I hope these rain continue most of the summer


Your kidding right?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Raining again.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1810348 said:


> Your kidding right?


no. not really. need the grass to grow. its been a perfect light rain here


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1810346 said:


> I hope these rain continue most of the summer


To each his own.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1810352 said:


> To each his own.....


I guess so. Screw the grass, I need dry weather.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1810353 said:


> I guess so. Screw the grass, I need dry weather.


Irrigation, so I'm good!


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;1810346 said:


> I hope these rain continue most of the summer


You might be in the minority on that one. Work just piles up when it rains this much. I wouldn't mind if it rained over night but this business of rain all day and night gets old quick.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I think I will be at the 5" mark here soon.....


----------



## NorthernProServ

Who uses quickbooks online?

Just did there update/platform upgrade and not digging it!


----------



## Drakeslayer

I bet Quality is glad he bought a track machine!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Keeps falling apart before it gets to me


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1810361 said:


> Keeps falling apart before it gets to me


Lucky!.......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1810356 said:


> I think I will be at the 5" mark here soon.....


Have less than 2" I believe. Don't have a gauge but guessing by the water standing. Plus we got 1 1/2" last tuesday


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;1810357 said:


> Who uses quickbooks online?
> 
> Just did there update/platform upgrade and not digging it!


Yeah I'm not liking it much ether


----------



## cbservicesllc

Unless I'm missing something it looks like the metro will be spared overnight...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Looks like what Dahl shows we won't get much and be dry tomorrow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS has most of the rain out of the forecast for tomorrow.


----------



## Greenery

Apparently we've had enough rain that the city of Mound is now pumping raw cafe into the lake to avoid raw cafe in peoples basements.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;1810371 said:


> Apparently we've had enough rain that the city of Mound is now pumping raw cafe into the lake to avoid raw cafe in peoples basements.


Saw that... no thanks...


----------



## gmcdan

Greenery;1810371 said:


> Apparently we've had enough rain that the city of Mound is now pumping raw cafe into the lake to avoid raw cafe in peoples basements.


years ago they passed an oridance that all bsmt sump pumps have to throw water outside instead of running it through the sewer so they could save money by not having to treat all the rain water , wonder if theyre second quessing that now .


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1810371 said:


> Apparently we've had enough rain that the city of Mound is now pumping raw cafe into the lake to avoid raw cafe in peoples basements.


Yeah like lake Minnetonka didn't have enough cafe in it already.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

SnowGuy73;1810356 said:


> I think I will be at the 5" mark here soon.....


We are close to 6.25" in Arlington since about 3pm yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Deershack

SSS Inc.;1810178 said:


> I'd kick myself in the nuts if I lost that much, that way when the wife kicks me it wouldn't hurt so bad.


plus if she did it, she could kiss it and make it all better


----------



## Deershack

I'm looking for a 10-12 gpm snow blower. If anyone sees one, let me know. 
Thanks.


----------



## SnowGuy73

65° cloudy calm.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1810380 said:


> 65° cloudy calm.


Correction... Light rain.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1810381 said:


> Correction... Light rain.


was pouring here now just drizzling.


----------



## SnowGuy73

This morning is shot!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1810382 said:


> was pouring here now just drizzling.


Its a down pour here now too.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1810384 said:


> This morning is shot!


I am guessing that the day is shot.


----------



## qualitycut

I did not need this rain today. I already have a short week.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1810388 said:


> I did not need this rain today. I already have a short week.


I need every hour of this week for work....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1810386 said:


> I am guessing that the day is shot.


Thinking you're correct.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Joyous. At least it isn't snow.


----------



## andersman02

Mow guys coming in at 10, start on some flat commercials. Hopefully this crap stops


----------



## jimslawnsnow

No rain here. Windy as heck though. Streets still wet


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1810394 said:


> No rain here. Windy as heck though. Streets still wet


No rain here, not much wind, humid as ass!


----------



## NorthernProServ

Can't do colored mulch, can't spray, can't do aerations....this blows


----------



## NorthernProServ

See sunny sky's to the west


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1810399 said:


> See sunny sky's to the west


Sunny here.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Dark and gloomy here


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Sun is finally out


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Customer called and asked when I was coming, reminded her of our conversation yesterday when she said there was standing water in her back yard. She then asked why I couldn't just dig out the arborvitae by hand? Oh I don't know maybe because they are 15' tall and there's 10 of them


----------



## ryde307

NorthernProServ;1810357 said:


> Who uses quickbooks online?
> 
> Just did there update/platform upgrade and not digging it!


I don't use it but my business partner who does all the books was just complaining about the same thing.



SnowGuy73;1810390 said:


> I need every hour of this week for work....


I need every hour of the next month I feel like.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Clouds then sun then clouds then sun. Seems like there's more clouds now than sun


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1810406 said:


> Customer called and asked when I was coming, reminded her of our conversation yesterday when she said there was standing water in her back yard. She then asked why I couldn't just dig out the arborvitae by hand? Oh I don't know maybe because they are 15' tall and there's 10 of them


Guys just left a townhome in WBL. Same townhome that was flooded out last Monday.

Had to leave some areas because of standing water. Property manager emailed with exclamation points the guys missed areas and the DANDELIONS ARE HORRIBLE!!!

EXCELLENT use of common sense.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Man the ground is soft. It moves under my feet when I walk


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have changed my stance. I need to work downtown more.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1810419 said:


> I have changed my stance. I need to work downtown more.


See something you like?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1810421 said:


> See something you like?


Couple 13-14.

Next week's Uptown project should be more interesting.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1810423 said:


> Couple 13-14.
> 
> Next week's Uptown project should be more interesting.


Mowing wasn't bad last week. Customers neighbor sun tanning nude. Not the youngest but not bad


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Saw a couple guys mowing. What a wet mess and never saw such ruts. They probably have the deck on 4" and 2" ruts. Only 2" left of yellow grass


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1810430 said:


> Saw a couple guys mowing. What a wet mess and never saw such ruts. They probably have the deck on 4" and 2" ruts. Only 2" left of yellow grass


I saw a similar sight this morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Winds really picked up now!


----------



## qualitycut

Havent had any problems today mowing. Best day of it this year


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1810436 said:


> Winds really picked up now!


Its definitely helping blow the grass around so its not windrowing


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1810419 said:


> I have changed my stance. I need to work downtown more.


Yeah baby!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1810438 said:


> Its definitely helping blow the grass around so its not windrowing


Nice, I love windy days.... When I'm not trying to spray!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1810442 said:


> Nice, I love windy days.... When I'm not trying to spray!


Yeah...... About that spraying......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1810442 said:


> Nice, I love windy days.... When I'm not trying to spray!


Doesn't stop national companies


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1810449 said:


> Doesn't stop national companies


Ain't that the truth.


----------



## albhb3

jimslawnsnow;1810415 said:


> Man the ground is soft. It moves under my feet when I walk


lose some weight then....

fatty


----------



## jimslawnsnow

albhb3;1810458 said:


> lose some weight then....
> 
> fatty


i am 6ft and 220. not really that heavy. wish I had my phone with when I was mowing my place. standing water all over. mud tracks all over. grass was over a foot tall.


----------



## albhb3

jimslawnsnow;1810463 said:


> i am 6ft and 220. not really that heavy. wish I had my phone with when I was mowing my place. standing water all over. mud tracks all over. grass was over a foot tall.


well according to bmi:laughing: thats ok im 6'2 220 and it says I should be <195

you need some of dem ninja skills maybe lwnmwrman can borrow you some


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1810411 said:


> Guys just left a townhome in WBL. Same townhome that was flooded out last Monday.
> 
> Had to leave some areas because of standing water. Property manager emailed with exclamation points the guys missed areas and the DANDELIONS ARE HORRIBLE!!!
> 
> EXCELLENT use of common sense.


Can't fix stupid


----------



## SnowGuy73

I hope this wind keeps up through the night, no morning dew!


----------



## SnowGuy73

,58° breezy clouds.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1810473 said:


> ,58° breezy clouds.


How is the dew?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Meteogram shows 1-1.5" of rain again Saturday - Sunday.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Anyone know where I can source a whiskey barrel to make into a planter?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Nice heavy dew here. No wind and full sun


----------



## andersman02

cbservicesllc;1810476 said:


> Anyone know where I can source a whiskey barrel to make into a planter?


Gertens sells half barrels as planters. Not sure of anyone who just had the barrel


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;1810476 said:


> Anyone know where I can source a whiskey barrel to make into a planter?


That place along Highway 10 in Anoka has stuff like that. I don't know the name of it but it's right along the highway near Sunfish Blvd.


----------



## snowman55

furniture and things is on hyway 10


----------



## qualitycut

andersman02;1810479 said:


> Gertens sells half barrels as planters. Not sure of anyone who just had the barrel


Yea that's what I was going to suggest. I believe homedepot may as well and are probably cheaper


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gertens has whole barrels for $180 retail.


----------



## qualitycut

Im already sick of customers.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1810500 said:


> Im already sick of customers.


I'm guessing that this is related to a residential customer. They suck. Try to break into the commercial side of things and you'll be much happier.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1810500 said:


> Im already sick of customers.


Agreed.... Morons!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1810487 said:


> Yea that's what I was going to suggest. I believe homedepot may as well and are probably cheaper


Menards also has them.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1810501 said:


> I'm guessing that this is related to a residential customer. They suck. Try to break into the commercial side of things and you'll be much happier.


Contract, they tell me not to schedule anything I'm may because we need to get a bunch of landscapes done then the concrete guys fell behind. I found work but now have a job im doing and was told buy one of the owners Tuesday next week is fine and the other calls me and says we need it done by Friday.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1810510 said:


> Contract, they tell me not to schedule anything I'm may because we need to get a bunch of landscapes done then the concrete guys fell behind. I found work but now have a job im doing and was told buy one of the owners Tuesday next week is fine and the other calls me and says we need it done by Friday.


AND:bluebounc


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1810514 said:


> AND:bluebounc


Im doing it Tuesday next week


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1810510 said:


> Contract, they tell me not to schedule anything I'm may because we need to get a bunch of landscapes done then the concrete guys fell behind. I found work but now have a job im doing and was told buy one of the owners Tuesday next week is fine and the other calls me and says we need it done by Friday.


I think I understand, but maybe not.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

What do you guys do about receivables?

Last month I invoiced about $40k. I have $16,000 left. I have about $3k / week in payroll, have about $1,000 / week in operational expenses (gas, oil, trimmer line, etc.).

My bank is a bit upset with me as I've used up my line of credit waiting for these receivables to come in.

Do you make phone calls at 15 days?

Do you put a net 15 or have a discount if paid within 
10 days?

Are you in a better financial position than I and can afford to carry $16k more than 30 days?


----------



## wintergreen82

LwnmwrMan22;1810521 said:


> What do you guys do about receivables?
> 
> Last month I invoiced about $40k. I have $16,000 left. I have about $3k / week in payroll, have about $1,000 / week in operational expenses (gas, oil, trimmer line, etc.).
> 
> My bank is a bit upset with me as I've used up my line of credit waiting for these receivables to come in.
> 
> Do you make phone calls at 15 days?
> 
> Do you put a net 15 or have a discount if paid within
> 10 days?
> 
> Are you in a better financial position than I and can afford to carry $16k more than 30 days?


We used to carry it. Now we have either a card on file for residential and we suspend service after 45 with a statement at 30. It sucks carrying that for the summer but it always seems like nov/Dec it all comes in.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1810521 said:


> What do you guys do about receivables?
> 
> Last month I invoiced about $40k. I have $16,000 left. I have about $3k / week in payroll, have about $1,000 / week in operational expenses (gas, oil, trimmer line, etc.).
> 
> My bank is a bit upset with me as I've used up my line of credit waiting for these receivables to come in.
> 
> Do you make phone calls at 15 days?
> 
> Do you put a net 15 or have a discount if paid within
> 10 days?
> 
> Are you in a better financial position than I and can afford to carry $16k more than 30 days?


Everything I have is Due Upon Receipt except for a couple commercials where we negotiated Net 15 or 30... I refuse to "finance" someone's Lawn Maintenance more than I already have... (ex: billing at the end of the month of service) 10 days late they get a friendly reminder... 20 days and we cutoff service...


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1810521 said:


> What do you guys do about receivables?
> 
> Last month I invoiced about $40k. I have $16,000 left. I have about $3k / week in payroll, have about $1,000 / week in operational expenses (gas, oil, trimmer line, etc.).
> 
> My bank is a bit upset with me as I've used up my line of credit waiting for these receivables to come in.
> 
> Do you make phone calls at 15 days?
> 
> Do you put a net 15 or have a discount if paid within
> 10 days?
> 
> Are you in a better financial position than I and can afford to carry $16k more than 30 days?


I started to get people on board for me billing them on the first of the month of service so im getting paid by the end of the month.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1810524 said:


> Everything I have is Due Upon Receipt except for a couple commercials where we negotiated Net 15 or 30... I refuse to "finance" someone's Lawn Maintenance more than I already have... (ex: billing at the end of the month of service) 10 days late they get a friendly reminder... 20 days and we cutoff service...


I send my invoices out at the first of the month, for that month's service.

So tonight I'm finally (unless I doze off here shortly) sitting down to get June's invoices out.

They will be due by the 30th.

However, like I said, I did $34k in invoicing for May for lawn maintenance and other items (just looked it up). Last year I did $32k.

At the end of the month last year, I had $17k left, but $5k of that was going to a mulch sub.

This year I have the $16k, and already paid everyone, including Quality to do some sub work.

My bank is on me because I am doing these side projects. Today we were down on Washington Ave putting bushes on the rooftop.

14 Majesty Palms, 16 Cordaline, 62 #2 Flame Grass, 42 #1 Little Blue Stem.

I have $1300 into the bushes / trees, and about 20 man hours total for 2 guys (not including myself) and am charging $3800 for the job.

My bank wants me to wait on these jobs until I get receivables in. I'm trying to explain to them I can't wait. To me, these are excellent profit margins and want these companies to be aware that they call, I come running.

I don't want to continue mowing grass for $100 / time with 3 guys for $400 for a month if I can get these above jobs.

Next week I have 40-50 yards of Hardwood Mulch to put in, I'm over $4,000 for that job. I don't want these managers to call another company at this rate.


----------



## BossPlow614

Mine are all net 15, invoiced on the 31st or 1st. Depending on the client and relationship with them, service stops if they haven't paid after the 15 day grace period, goes to collections at 45 days out. I literally have zero clients that use credit cards for maintenance.


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1810528 said:


> Mine are all net 15, invoiced on the 31st or 1st. Depending on the client and relationship with them, service stops if they haven't paid after the 15 day grace period, goes to collections at 45 days out. I literally have zero clients that use credit cards for maintenance.


I started credit cards this year and priced accordingly... it's fantastic... they fill out a form to authorize us to charge the card monthly and when we send invoices we charge the cards... money is in my bank a few days later. More than half of my accounts will be paid up in full by Friday


----------



## SSS Inc.

snowman55;1810486 said:


> furniture and things is on hyway 10


I love driving by that place.



LwnmwrMan22;1810521 said:


> What do you guys do about receivables?
> 
> Last month I invoiced about $40k. I have $16,000 left. I have about $3k / week in payroll, have about $1,000 / week in operational expenses (gas, oil, trimmer line, etc.).
> 
> My bank is a bit upset with me as I've used up my line of credit waiting for these receivables to come in.
> 
> Do you make phone calls at 15 days?
> 
> Do you put a net 15 or have a discount if paid within
> 10 days?
> 
> Are you in a better financial position than I and can afford to carry $16k more than 30 days?


Different industry so the dollar amounts are way different but we do NET 15 now. Doesn't mean you'll see it though. Phone calls usually start at about 30 days if we remember.



LwnmwrMan22;1810527 said:


> I send my invoices out at the first of the month, for that month's service.
> 
> So tonight I'm finally (unless I doze off here shortly) sitting down to get June's invoices out.
> 
> They will be due by the 30th.
> 
> However, like I said, I did $34k in invoicing for May for lawn maintenance and other items (just looked it up). Last year I did $32k.
> 
> At the end of the month last year, I had $17k left, but $5k of that was going to a mulch sub.
> 
> This year I have the $16k, and already paid everyone, including Quality to do some sub work.
> 
> My bank is on me because I am doing these side projects. Today we were down on Washington Ave putting bushes on the rooftop.
> 
> 14 Majesty Palms, 16 Cordaline, 62 #2 Flame Grass, 42 #1 Little Blue Stem.
> 
> I have $1300 into the bushes / trees, and about 20 man hours total for 2 guys (not including myself) and am charging $3800 for the job.
> 
> My bank wants me to wait on these jobs until I get receivables in. I'm trying to explain to them I can't wait. To me, these are excellent profit margins and want these companies to be aware that they call, I come running.
> 
> I don't want to continue mowing grass for $100 / time with 3 guys for $400 for a month if I can get these above jobs.
> 
> Next week I have 40-50 yards of Hardwood Mulch to put in, I'm over $4,000 for that job. I don't want these managers to call another company at this rate.


I'd keep doing your thing if I were you. As long as you're satisfying the banks requirements then don't worry about them.(unless you're asking for more money)


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1810527 said:


> I send my invoices out at the first of the month, for that month's service.
> 
> So tonight I'm finally (unless I doze off here shortly) sitting down to get June's invoices out.
> 
> They will be due by the 30th.
> 
> However, like I said, I did $34k in invoicing for May for lawn maintenance and other items (just looked it up). Last year I did $32k.
> 
> At the end of the month last year, I had $17k left, but $5k of that was going to a mulch sub.
> 
> This year I have the $16k, and already paid everyone, including Quality to do some sub work.
> 
> My bank is on me because I am doing these side projects. Today we were down on Washington Ave putting bushes on the rooftop.
> 
> 14 Majesty Palms, 16 Cordaline, 62 #2 Flame Grass, 42 #1 Little Blue Stem.
> 
> I have $1300 into the bushes / trees, and about 20 man hours total for 2 guys (not including myself) and am charging $3800 for the job.
> 
> My bank wants me to wait on these jobs until I get receivables in. I'm trying to explain to them I can't wait. To me, these are excellent profit margins and want these companies to be aware that they call, I come running.
> 
> I don't want to continue mowing grass for $100 / time with 3 guys for $400 for a month if I can get these above jobs.
> 
> Next week I have 40-50 yards of Hardwood Mulch to put in, I'm over $4,000 for that job. I don't want these managers to call another company at this rate.


You need a bank that understands your situation better. Frandsen Bank is excellent in working at the local level. I'm great friends with a manager of one of their branch managers in your area. I'll PM you his name.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1810532 said:


> I started credit cards this year and priced accordingly... it's fantastic... they fill out a form to authorize us to charge the card monthly and when we send invoices we charge the cards... money is in my bank a few days later. More than half of my accounts will be paid up in full by Friday


I do the same thing! Works great for the people that flag you down to plow there driveway too!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

wintergreen82;1810523 said:


> We used to carry it. Now we have either a card on file for residential and we suspend service after 45 with a statement at 30. It sucks carrying that for the summer but it always seems like nov/Dec it all comes in.


That's because its fall clean up time or show time


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1810535 said:


> You need a bank that understands your situation better. Frandsen Bank is excellent in working at the local level. I'm great friends with a manager of one of their branch managers in your area. I'll PM you his name.


Mine get it, they are excellent to work with.

Their hangup is we just got done juggling some finances around, refinancing some things, yada yada yada.

I had no idea this workload was coming in this year, these phone calls are coming out of the blue, they just keep coming.

Had I known these jobs were attainable, I would have asked to juggle things differently when we did the refinance stuff.

I did about $250k gross 2 years ago. If I wanted to push it, I can see topping $500k as a gross this year.

There are times I think my bank thinks I have a gambling problem, or I just piss money away, when in fact I suppose I should go show them the receipts, etc.

And of course it's now, when I'm working 80+ hours / week.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1810534 said:


> I love driving by that place.
> 
> Different industry so the dollar amounts are way different but we do NET 15 now. Doesn't mean you'll see it though. Phone calls usually start at about 30 days if we remember.
> 
> I'd keep doing your thing if I were you. As long as you're satisfying the banks requirements then don't worry about them.*(unless you're asking for more money)*


Therein lies the issue.

They don't want to finance bushes and mulch, as I'm sure the president of the bank doesn't want to go rake 40 yards of mulch back up.


----------



## SSS Inc.

NICHOLS,

Was one of your trucks headed north on 100 late today with a Bobcat?? Nichols Brothers.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1810539 said:


> Therein lies the issue.
> 
> They don't want to finance bushes and mulch, as I'm sure the president of the bank doesn't want to go rake 40 yards of mulch back up.


Well if they don't want to finance that why would they finance cutting lawns?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1810539 said:


> Therein lies the issue.
> 
> They don't want to finance bushes and mulch, as I'm sure the president of the bank doesn't want to go rake 40 yards of mulch back up.


That would be illegal I believe


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1810542 said:


> Well if they don't want to finance that why would they finance cutting lawns?


They wouldn't be financing the actual cutting of the grass, they would be financing the purchase of the equipment.

I'm saying I need some extra money to bankroll the purchase of supplies for these extra jobs that are MUCH more profitable than weekly maintenance, so they would literally be financing me purchasing the mulch, bushes, fertilizer, etc.

If it was a truck, it would probably be fine. They can repo the truck and sell it.

Like I said, to make up a loan with the landscape materials as collateral, that's a different story.

Just like when I used to have $10,000 worth of firewood ready to go, they wouldn't use that as collateral for anything. They had to way to make sure it was still there. They won't use inventory as collateral. You could sell off the inventory and they would be left with nothing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1810543 said:


> That would be illegal I believe


It is, and I was tongue in cheek when saying that.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1810539 said:


> Therein lies the issue.
> 
> They don't want to finance bushes and mulch, as I'm sure the president of the bank doesn't want to go rake 40 yards of mulch back up.


You don't get any kind of deposit from the customer for landscaping projects?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1810544 said:


> They wouldn't be financing the actual cutting of the grass, they would be financing the purchase of the equipment.
> 
> I'm saying I need some extra money to bankroll the purchase of supplies for these extra jobs that are MUCH more profitable than weekly maintenance, so they would literally be financing me purchasing the mulch, bushes, fertilizer, etc.
> 
> If it was a truck, it would probably be fine. They can repo the truck and sell it.
> 
> Like I said, to make up a loan with the landscape materials as collateral, that's a different story.
> 
> Just like when I used to have $10,000 worth of firewood ready to go, they wouldn't use that as collateral for anything. They had to way to make sure it was still there. They won't use inventory as collateral. You could sell off the inventory and they would be left with nothing.


I get ya. Well if the margins are good if a couple of these pay you in a timely manner you ought to be able to improve cash flow and get rid of the bank right?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1810545 said:


> It is, and I was tongue in cheek when saying that.


I knew you were.

Not 100% percent how you sit but if they are balking about barrowing for supplies and what not, can you work it so you pay for it yourself and borrow for payroll, gas, parts and what not?


----------



## Drakeslayer

Polarismalibu;1810546 said:


> You don't get any kind of deposit from the customer for landscaping projects?


Customers don't get our schedule without a deposit. And that just gets them on the schedule. Could be 4-6 weeks if we are busy before we show up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1810546 said:


> You don't get any kind of deposit from the customer for landscaping projects?


No, I'm bank rolling it currently.

I need to start working that into more of my agreements, doing what Drakeslayer does.

A deposit gets you on the schedule.

But where do you draw the line?? I have an apartment building that the bush trimming is extra. This year they want it done for $1300. Do you put a deposit on that? Or no, since that's all labor?

But then I'm bankrolling the labor, which wouldn't be bad if I wasn't bankrolling about $4,000 in mulch and trees right now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1810548 said:


> I knew you were.
> 
> Not 100% percent how you sit but if they are balking about barrowing for supplies and what not, can you work it so you pay for it yourself and borrow for payroll, gas, parts and what not?


That's what the line of credit was for.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Scary

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/grd/4481785226.html


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1810550 said:


> No, I'm bank rolling it currently.
> 
> I need to start working that into more of my agreements, doing what Drakeslayer does.
> 
> A deposit gets you on the schedule.
> 
> But where do you draw the line?? I have an apartment building that the bush trimming is extra. This year they want it done for $1300. Do you put a deposit on that? Or no, since that's all labor?
> 
> But then I'm bankrolling the labor, which wouldn't be bad if I wasn't bankrolling about $4,000 in mulch and trees right now.


I do the same thing he dose. Collect a 50% deposit and get them on the schedule. I don't do that for jobs I don't need to pay for any materials on. People are really understanding about the deposit for the most part.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1810551 said:


> That's what the line of credit was for.


I am guessing that the line is tapped out? I guess at my bank I turn in my taxes every year and we adjust from there they never say a word as long as I make payments on the line of credit even if I am pulling out more then i am paying on the line. I guess most of my equipment is paid for so there is plenty to come repo if I dont pay the line.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1810550 said:


> No, I'm bank rolling it currently.
> 
> I need to start working that into more of my agreements, doing what Drakeslayer does.
> 
> A deposit gets you on the schedule.
> 
> But where do you draw the line?? I have an apartment building that the bush trimming is extra. This year they want it done for $1300. Do you put a deposit on that? Or no, since that's all labor?
> 
> But then I'm bankrolling the labor, which wouldn't be bad if I wasn't bankrolling about $4,000 in mulch and trees right now.


Bill your monthly accounts as you do now if that is the way the contracts are set up... If they want extra services you should have the right to bill that right after the work is completed and it can be due on receipt. Expecting to pay whenever they feel like it is like getting your truck worked on by a mechanic, picking up the truck, and expecting to pay 30 days plus later...



Polarismalibu;1810553 said:


> I do the same thing he dose. Collect a 50% deposit and get them on the schedule. I don't do that for jobs I don't need to pay for any materials on. People are really understanding about the deposit for the most part.


Same here... 50% up to 25K total, 33% 25K and up...


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SSS Inc.;1810540 said:


> NICHOLS,
> 
> Was one of your trucks headed north on 100 late today with a Bobcat?? Nichols Brothers.


Yep, had to use the ol' Bobcat today both the Cats are in Lake Elmo. Was that you south bound right at 394?


----------



## Drakeslayer

cbservicesllc;1810557 said:


> Bill your monthly accounts as you do now if that is the way the contracts are set up... If they want extra services you should have the right to bill that right after the work is completed and it can be due on receipt. Expecting to pay whenever they feel like it is like getting your truck worked on by a mechanic, picking up the truck, and expecting to pay 30 days plus later...
> 
> Same here... 50% up to 25K total, 33% 25K and up...


That's a lot to leave on the back end. What if they hold out for a week or 4?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1810550 said:


> No, I'm bank rolling it currently.
> 
> I need to start working that into more of my agreements, doing what Drakeslayer does.
> 
> A deposit gets you on the schedule.
> 
> But where do you draw the line?? I have an apartment building that the bush trimming is extra. This year they want it done for $1300. Do you put a deposit on that? Or no, since that's all labor?
> 
> But then I'm bankrolling the labor, which wouldn't be bad if I wasn't bankrolling about $4,000 in mulch and trees right now.


That's what's killing you, you need half down. Commercials are harder than resi's to get it but if it's a decent amount you need to do it. Last week was $13k in materials $0 out of pocket


----------



## Deershack

Had a client (landscaper) call me wanting 6 yds of mulch delivered. Said they had it all cleared with property owner as to where it should be dumped. Checked back last night to confirm amount and location. Was assured that the spot would be clear. Got there today 15 min earlier then I had promised. Owner had a car parked in the spot and showed up 45 min later and said "deliveries are never on time so I didn't think it would matter much if I parked there". 

QUESTION: Would you eat the 1 hour wait time, bill the contractor, bill the customer. This is the first job for this contractor with a promise of more to come. Don't want to screw the relationship but feel that someone should be responsible for my lost time.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Deershack;1810561 said:


> Had a client (landscaper) call me wanting 6 yds of mulch delivered. Said they had it all cleared with property owner as to where it should be dumped. Checked back last night to confirm amount and location. Was assured that the spot would be clear. Got there today 15 min earlier then I had promised. Owner had a car parked in the spot and showed up 45 min later and said "deliveries are never on time so I didn't think it would matter much if I parked there".
> 
> QUESTION: Would you eat the 1 hour wait time, bill the contractor, bill the customer. This is the first job for this contractor with a promise of more to come. Don't want to screw the relationship but feel that someone should be responsible for my lost time.


I think would have left. Guarantee Gertens or the like would charge for the wait


----------



## Deershack

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1810562 said:


> I think would have left. Guarantee Gertens or the like would charge for the wait


I was tempted. Contractor is new and only does gardens and such. Think this is their first job where they couldn't bring all the mulch they needed in their 4x6 trailer. I don't fault them since they contacted the owner and was assured the space would be clear. My options were wait, dump it in front of garage or bring it back to the yard and try to get my money back. Blocking the garage would have really teed off the owner, they deserved it but would have screwed the client.


----------



## SnowGuy73

61° cloudy calm.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like light, to moderate dew conditions.


----------



## qualitycut

Its like pulling teeth trying to get sod delivered within a couple days.


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1810532 said:


> I started credit cards this year and priced accordingly... it's fantastic... they fill out a form to authorize us to charge the card monthly and when we send invoices we charge the cards... money is in my bank a few days later. More than half of my accounts will be paid up in full by Friday


I started them last winter. Worked awesome. Pricing accordingly is a must! I sent out the option for clients to select how they want to pay, credit card or check, all still chose by check. My clients vary in age from older & retired to 5-7 years older than me, I figured for sure the younger crowd would be on it.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

2 DOT sitting in the shade under the water tower in Blaine as of 10 min ago. 66 and beautiful out


----------



## BossPlow614

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1810571 said:


> 2 DOT sitting in the shade under the water tower in Blaine as of 10 min ago. 66 and beautiful out


Great. Of course when I'll be going through there soon :realmad:


----------



## SSS Inc.

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1810558 said:


> Yep, had to use the ol' Bobcat today both the Cats are in Lake Elmo. Was that you south bound right at 394?


Yep. I was in one of the six trucks you might have seen. I look at every truck I see in case I recognize the name.

................
You guys that get down payments on projects are you doing that on commercial properties? I know we couldn't get away with it in our business.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1810575 said:


> You guys that get down payments on projects are you doing that on commercial properties? I know we couldn't get away with it in our business.


I can't get away with it either. I don't even bother asking because I know that it wouldn't come across very well.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1810576 said:


> I can't get away with it either. I don't even bother asking because I know that it wouldn't come across very well.


Same. I've tried in the past.

I emailed the project last night we completed and asked for a check today.

I explained I'm short on funds since 1/2 my people didn't pay last month.

They said the check will be mailed "soon".


----------



## SSS Inc.

what's the reasoning behind a bunch of properties by our shop that have dead grass everywhere all of a sudden they were looking beautiful a week ago.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1810589 said:


> what's the reasoning behind a bunch of properties by our shop that have dead grass everywhere all of a sudden they were looking beautiful a week ago.


They didn't pay so snow went and sparyed round up on them.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SSS Inc.;1810575 said:


> Yep. I was in one of the six trucks you might have seen. I look at every truck I see in case I recognize the name.
> 
> ................
> You guys that get down payments on projects are you doing that on commercial properties? I know we couldn't get away with it in our business.


I noticed your tires on the skids wouldn't work well for dirt work. Do you put those on right away or burn off the stock tires?

Commercials are hard to get any down, I have two that we routinely do work for and they will do a down. One is authorized to cut a check up to $5k and the other one is $3,500. One just called this morning, they need a section of parking lot fixed. Soil washed out underneath


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Starting to be one of those weeks I'm questioning why I do this.

Too early in the year for this.

Seems like the more guys I put to work, the less gets done.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SSS Inc.;1810589 said:


> what's the reasoning behind a bunch of properties by our shop that have dead grass everywhere all of a sudden they were looking beautiful a week ago.


Do they have a local "green" company fertilizing them? A bunch of the properties they do got torched.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1810579 said:


> Same. I've tried in the past.
> 
> I emailed the project last night we completed and asked for a check today.
> 
> I explained I'm short on funds since 1/2 my people didn't pay last month.
> 
> They said the check will be mailed "soon".


"Soon" usually means in a month


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1810600 said:


> "Soon" usually means in a month


Correct. 20 days at least.

From the notices I sent out last night, every one said "Please resend the invoice, we never received it".

I bcc myself on all invoices and know when the invoice was sent.

I could email them a copy of the bcc and say " Funny, I received it". But then I might be called an SSS.


----------



## wintergreen82

SSS Inc.;1810589 said:


> what's the reasoning behind a bunch of properties by our shop that have dead grass everywhere all of a sudden they were looking beautiful a week ago.


Ascochyta leaf blight. It is a turf fungus that pops up when we switch from cool and wet to warm. Most will grow out of it.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1810596 said:


> Starting to be one of those weeks I'm questioning why I do this.
> 
> Too early in the year for this.
> 
> Seems like the more guys I put to work, the less gets done.


My employee is getting canned as soon I can find new help. Heeees sooooo slooow and can't think for himself or to worried about screwing up. Can't figure it out. If I can find one decent gut he's good for wheelbarrowin so he's a bost that shows up


----------



## qualitycut

Just had a hotel I plowed for and gave a lawn bid to call and ask for a 1 time mow. Said no he also for mad because I gave him a landscape bid and said before it needed to be done in two weeks which was doable then. Well 4 weeks later he says go ahead and now im 5-6 weeks out


----------



## andersman02

qualitycut;1810607 said:


> Just had a hotel I plowed for and gave a lawn bid to call and ask for a 1 time mow. Said no he also for mad because I gave him a landscape bid and said before it needed to be done in two weeks which was doable then. Well 4 weeks later he says go ahead and now im 5-6 weeks out


Nice, we used to take one time mows. Now that the guys have 40 hrs I dont feel bad about saying no. Actually its a lots stress!


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1810602 said:


> Correct. 20 days at least.
> 
> From the notices I sent out last night, every one said "Please resend the invoice, we never received it".
> 
> I bcc myself on all invoices and know when the invoice was sent.
> 
> I could email them a copy of the bcc and say " Funny, I received it". But then I might be called an SSS.


My invoicing program will tell me when they open the email. So that excuse is no good in my books


----------



## SSS Inc.

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1810591 said:


> I noticed your tires on the skids wouldn't work well for dirt work. Do you put those on right away or burn off the stock tires?


Those tires are special re-caps we have done. We use them for running on Asphalt all day. Each machine we have has two sets of rims one set with those tires and another with the standard tires so we can switch in about 10 minutes if need be. We try to put them on right away unless we are low on casings then we might run a set of stock tires until they are worn down which is usually about three weeks. The recaps last about three months.


----------



## SnowGuy73

andersman02;1810608 said:


> Nice, we used to take one time mows. Now that the guys have 40 hrs I dont feel bad about saying no. Actually its a lots stress!


Agreed, 100%!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1810611 said:


> My invoicing program will tell me when they open the email. So that excuse is no good in my books


Nice. What program?


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1810614 said:


> Nice. What program?


I was using jobber I have been slowly switching to QuickBooks. I like jobber for being able to do it on my phone on the fly


----------



## qualitycut

I've been to 3 places to get my last 15 rolls 3 here 3 there and 9 one place but 5 dollars a roll.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1810615 said:


> I was using jobber I have been slowly switching to QuickBooks. I like jobber for being able to do it on my phone on the fly


Cool, never heard of it but it sounds cool!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1810616 said:


> I've been to 3 places to get my last 15 rolls 3 here 3 there and 9 one place but 5 dollars a roll.


Yikes!!

Magnusson out?


----------



## unit28

weather story.........


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1810618 said:


> Yikes!!
> 
> Magnusson out?


Had to set my delivery for next Tuesday. They get disgusted every time I mention sod


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1810622 said:


> Had to set my delivery for next Tuesday. They get disgusted every time I mention sod


you would think sod would be good to go jinik? has been moving alot. heck first cut for alfalfa is down


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1810628 said:


> you would think sod would be good to go jinik? has been moving alot. heck first cut for alfalfa is down


It is there were people waiting at gertens 2 hrs before delivery. I was lucky to get in front of half them 20 pallets gone in 20 min.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1810622 said:


> Had to set my delivery for next Tuesday. They get disgusted every time I mention sod


Magnuson does? Why?


----------



## Drakeslayer

Had to go to Hoffman in east bethel to get 600 yards today. Even managed to avoid DOT sting at Blaine water tower. It was a successful day.


----------



## BossPlow614

Drakeslayer;1810637 said:


> Had to go to Hoffman in east bethel to get 600 yards today. Even managed to avoid DOT sting at Blaine water tower. It was a successful day.


Do they still have a volume discount for orders over 600 yd like they did last year? I'm putting in an order tmrw, my first sod order this year.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1810611 said:


> My invoicing program will tell me when they open the email. So that excuse is no good in my books


Are you saying QB says when the email gets opened? Or Jobber?


----------



## Drakeslayer

BossPlow614;1810639 said:


> Do they still have a volume discount for orders over 600 yd like they did last year? I'm putting in an order tmrw, my first sod order this year.


Don't know about pricing. This is the first time I have used Hoffman. Honestly never asked. Will look at receipt tomorrow. Magnusson was not cutting and needed sod for home tour starting Friday. Had no choice.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Robinson Sod in Blaine is better than Hoffman, IMO.

Closer for most of you guys as well.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1810650 said:


> Don't know about pricing. This is the first time I have used Hoffman. Honestly never asked. Will look at receipt tomorrow. Magnusson was not cutting and needed sod for home tour starting Friday. Had no choice.


Home tour? Seems like they are never cutting sod. I just started using them this year because they are close to most my jobs in Minneapolis but they are not very consistent on having sod


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1810596 said:


> Starting to be one of those weeks I'm questioning why I do this.
> 
> Too early in the year for this.
> 
> Seems like the more guys I put to work, the less gets done.


You took the words out of my month.

Had an employee today justifying why he only needs to blow "some" of the grass off of hard/landscaping. "it's not that bad, only if you look hard do you see it" That's not the point! Give me a break!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;1810655 said:


> You took the words out of my month.
> 
> Had an employee today justifying why he only needs to blow "some" of the grass off of hard/landscaping. "it's not that bad, only if you look hard do you see it" That's not the point! Give me a break!


my guy has worked for now for a year. still have to remind every dang property to point the chute away from the house and landscaping. also to trim either walking backwards or figure out how the trim so the crap doesn't go in the landscaping. he even complained about it yesterday he hated blowing it back out. and he hates the 21". oh well I keep plugging on. this week was better mowing wise. just this little crap


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Those dang cotton woods are driving me nuts


----------



## NorthernProServ

jimslawnsnow;1810658 said:


> Those dang cotton woods are driving me nuts


Had a lawn today, between the cotton and the helicopter seeds you saw almost no grass.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1810657 said:


> my guy has worked for now for a year. still have to remind every dang property to point the chute away from the house and landscaping. also to trim either walking backwards or figure out how the trim so the crap doesn't go in the landscaping. he even complained about it yesterday he hated blowing it back out. and he hates the 21". oh well I keep plugging on. this week was better mowing wise. just this little crap


You hit the nail on the head there...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;1810659 said:


> Had a lawn today, between the cotton and the helicopter seeds you saw almost no grass.





















Looks like snow


----------



## Deershack

qualitycut;1810616 said:


> I've been to 3 places to get my last 15 rolls 3 here 3 there and 9 one place but 5 dollars a roll.


If you don't mind the drive, try Lake Elmo sod just off Manning Drive and I 94. Think they are under $2.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1810647 said:


> Are you saying QB says when the email gets opened? Or Jobber?


Jobber will say when it's opened. It's been nice to have that feature!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1810617 said:


> Cool, never heard of it but it sounds cool!


It works out pretty good!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1810618 said:


> Yikes!!
> 
> Magnusson out?


I got half a pallet there today it was pretty much all junk. Ball paper thin.


----------



## SnowGuy73

63° clouds calm.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dew looks light again this morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yeah, I might be trying to mow too much grass each week.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1810677 said:


> Yeah, I might be trying to mow too much grass each week.


Jacobson wing mower at Auction Masters has your name on it!


----------



## qualitycut

Big bow in the radar coming right towards us


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;1810678 said:


> Jacobson wing mower at Auction Masters has your name on it!


I'm the current high bidder. I need a wide area mower so we'll see how high this one gets before I buy from a dealer.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1810682 said:


> Big bow in the radar coming right towards us


Are you serious? I just finished making swiss cheese out if a parking lot. If any one wants asphalt millings by maple plain come get it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I love customers who have dandelions. "Why didn't your mower get rid of them"? Maybe because it cuts and not kills? "So why do the neighbors have none in their yards?" Ummm because they spray to have them killed. "OK can you cut it lower, maybe that'll kill them"


----------



## BossPlow614

Fantastic. Punched 2 holes in a client's irrigation pipe with my aerator. The pipe was maybe 2" deep! Shut the back flow off and I'll go back this afternoon when it's raining to splice.


:realmad:


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hooters for lunch was a great idea


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1810682 said:


> Big bow in the radar coming right towards us


F this, 15 mows to go, go i n g to keep on pushing.


----------



## NorthernProServ

BossPlow614;1810688 said:


> Fantastic. Punched 2 holes in a client's irrigation pipe with my aerator. The pipe was maybe 2" deep! Shut the back flow off and I'll go back this afternoon when it's raining to splice.
> 
> :realmad:


Who ever installed that was real smart. : /


----------



## BossPlow614

NorthernProServ;1810692 said:


> Who ever installed that was real smart. : /


Hacks.

I'm debating whether to contact my client (full service maintenance) & tell her that the irrigation was burried too shallow & to contact her irrigation contractor (she signed a contract with them as they installed it before my company otherwise we'd do start-up & blow out, and see what they say or just splice it myself and make note to not go near there next time.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

There are cops EVERYWHERE today


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

BossPlow614;1810693 said:


> Hacks.
> 
> I'm debating whether to contact my client (full service maintenance) & tell her that the irrigation was burried too shallow & to contact her irrigation contractor (she signed a contract with them as they installed it before my company otherwise we'd do start-up & blow out, and see what they say or just splice it myself and make note to not go near there next time.


I'd just fix it and tell her


----------



## snowman55

bill it! Why would you spend your time fixing something that is not your fault? Why do we worry about upsetting a customer by charging them a fair price? Please quit giving away your work.


----------



## Camden

snowman55;1810696 said:


> bill it! Why would you spend your time fixing something that is not your fault? Why do we worry about upsetting a customer by charging them a fair price? Please quit giving away your work.


I agree with this. Unless you struck one of the heads, it's not your fault.


----------



## cbservicesllc

snowman55;1810696 said:


> bill it! Why would you spend your time fixing something that is not your fault? Why do we worry about upsetting a customer by charging them a fair price? Please quit giving away your work.


Agreed......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Damn wind......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Radar is lit up..... Very slow mowing too!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1810700 said:


> Radar is lit up..... Very slow mowing too!


Greeeeat....


----------



## Camden

I put the doors on the cab of my mower and I'm cutting away. I'm going on vacation tomorrow and I need to get a couple of the tougher sites done before I hand things off to my guys. Mowing in the rain is actually kind of enjoyable...gotta stop when there's lightening though.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1810701 said:


> Greeeeat....


Yup, so much for my long day of applications.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Line of storms seem to be losing strength.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1810704 said:


> Line of storms seem to be losing strength.


Looks to be right on my a$$ in maple plain. I can see the rain line. We just need twenty more minutes to finish our job.... ..please!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Trooper sitting at manning/36 AND 5/36


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Accident at 36/Washington. 64 impala got smoked:-(


----------



## qualitycut

Well I decided to have two guys install some rock tomorrow while I go golf with the wedding party. Pretty easy task but get nervous.


----------



## SnowGuy73

At least my product will be dry by the time it rains.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1810705 said:


> Looks to be right on my a$$ in maple plain. I can see the rain line. We just need twenty more minutes to finish our job.... ..please!


Am I safe in assuming you made it?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sprinkles in Shakopee.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1810712 said:


> Sprinkles in Shakopee.


Yep. The last five feet it started. Not real heavy though.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1810713 said:


> Yep. The last five feet it started. Not real heavy though.


Same, very windy, light rain.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Steady, moderate rain now....


----------



## qualitycut

Magnusan sod just called and said sorry we couldn't deliver your sod today. It was supposed to be for next Wednesday. Good thing they didn't I would have been screwed


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Slightly wet downtown Minneapolis.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Annoyingly raining in lake elmo


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Rained out here. Not heavy but enough to make it a pain. And cold too


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1810730 said:


> Rained out here. Not heavy but enough to make it a pain. And cold too


I'm back at it, spraying until dark!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1810736 said:


> I'm back at it, spraying until dark!


Way too windy here for that. Must be close to 20mph


----------



## jimslawnsnow

suns out now


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1810737 said:


> Way too windy here for that. Must be close to 20mph


Hardly a breeze here.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1810736 said:


> I'm back at it, spraying until dark!


I'm having a Beer hoping to stay awake until dark.


----------



## TKLAWN

Nice 12 hour day of mowing, I'm starving and ready for bed. Both 60' Exmarks cut like complete trash all day.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;1810747 said:


> Nice 12 hour day of mowing, I'm starving and ready for bed. Both 60' Exmarks cut like complete trash all day.


Sharpen your dang blades and scrape the deck


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1810754 said:


> Sharpen your dang blades and scrape the deck


We've been battling the grass going to seed all week.

The stems are nearly impossible to cut at full speed.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Raining cats and dogs in lake elmo


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1810726 said:


> Slightly wet downtown Minneapolis.


Job site in lake Elmo is clay, it's slippery when wet too


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1810755 said:


> We've been battling the grass going to seed all week.
> 
> The stems are nearly impossible to cut at full speed.


Had that all last week. Triple cutting was getting old. Figured between the 2 of us we went over 200 lawns


----------



## jimslawnsnow

jimslawnsnow;1810759 said:


> Had that all last week. Triple cutting was getting old. Figured between the 2 of us we went over 200 lawns


This week its people complain about dandilions that get sprayer but expect them not to be there and composing the grass is growing to fast and don't understand when you get 5 inches of rain in a week and spread a 10,000 sq ft bag of feet on 5k sq ft plus running the sprinkler makes the grass go nuts. Oh and they don't want to pay for every 3-4 days of mowing when it should be done.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1810759 said:


> Had that all last week. Triple cutting was getting old. Figured between the 2 of us we went over 200 lawns


This is what is absolutely killing us. Even with new blades you are at least double cutting everything or going about 1/3 speed.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1810761 said:


> This is what is absolutely killing us. Even with new blades you are at least double cutting everything or going about 1/3 speed.


This week we were flying at almost record speed. You should have that to look forward to


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1810761 said:


> This is what is absolutely killing us. Even with new blades you are at least *double cutting everything or going about 1/3 speed*.


Same here and it sucks.


----------



## SnowGuy73

As soon as the tank is full again I'm done for the day.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1810764 said:


> As soon as the tank is full again I'm done for the day.


And....... Done!

Shower, dinner, bed!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1810761 said:


> This is what is absolutely killing us. Even with new blades you are at least double cutting everything or going about 1/3 speed.


K good so its not just me that's going super slow we mow 8 hrs a week and I sharpen them every week and feel like they are not Sharp.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1810550 said:


> No, I'm bank rolling it currently.
> 
> I need to start working that into more of my agreements, doing what Drakeslayer does.
> 
> A deposit gets you on the schedule.
> 
> But where do you draw the line?? I have an apartment building that the bush trimming is extra. This year they want it done for $1300. Do you put a deposit on that? Or no, since that's all labor?
> 
> But then I'm bankrolling the labor, which wouldn't be bad if I wasn't bankrolling about $4,000 in mulch and trees right now.


I require 75% down at sign up and remainder when completed and if that wont work for them, I don't take the job, only lost 1 job in 15 years


----------



## qualitycut

My cousin got his hrs cut to 20 a week guaranteed him 80 a month so got a good worker finally


----------



## SnowGuy73

59° calm clouds.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well good. Friday, full Friday list, 1/2 day of other lawns left yet from throughout the week, and 2 guys called in already.

Sounds like tomorrow is a washout.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Heavy dew....


----------



## andersman02

How fast are you guys cutting with your riders during normal growth? Are you able to cut wot and still leave a nice cut? Our 60" cuts great at like 1/2 to 2/3 speed but full out leaves a crappy cut


----------



## Green Grass

Lake Minnetonka gets any higher and I am going to have to wear a life jacket to mow!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Sure feels hot out


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gonna be a full day behind going into tomorrow.

Bank isn't going to cover payroll. I now need to stop working and go on collections.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1810791 said:


> Gonna be a full day behind going into tomorrow.
> 
> Bank isn't going to cover payroll. I now need to stop working and go on collections.


That's always fun. I like the oh cafe look they give you if they are there


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I hate it. I feel like I'm begging for money.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

HOT, sunny, no wind. Actually doing manual labor, sure feel out of shape sweating this much


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

jimslawnsnow;1810793 said:


> That's always fun. I like the oh cafe look they give you if they are there


My wife says I'm too nice, she has done some collecting. She can be not so nice.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1810797 said:


> My wife says I'm too nice, she has done some collecting. She can be not so nice.


My wife says the same... i'm a lot better at doing the work... she's the office manager at her work, i'm sure she can be a real cafe...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1810795 said:


> I hate it. I feel like I'm begging for money.


Same here... which is too bad since it's rightfully ours...


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

cbservicesllc;1810798 said:


> My wife says the same... i'm a lot better at doing the work... she's the office manager at her work, i'm sure she can be a real cafe...


She's only done it twice but the one time she was talking to a lady that had every excuse. My wife asked "well when ARE you available? I'm available when ever you are because apparently you have wasted $.86 mailing checks that never came


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1810797 said:


> My wife says I'm too nice, she has done some collecting. She can be not so nice.


Same with mine.


----------



## qualitycut

It was even hot golfing today. Would have been nice if there was a breeze


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1810805 said:


> it was even hot golfing today. Would have been nice if there was a breeze


sss.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BTW, it's raining on us in Wyoming.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gonna be 2 days behind... Still gotta let a guy go.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Raining in Shakopee.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1810805 said:


> It was even hot golfing today. Would have been nice if there was a breeze


Would you like some cheese with your whine?


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1810814 said:


> Would you like some cheese with your whine?


Ha sorry I just had to throw that out there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Grabbing Chipotle, then knock out the 4 car dealers and Famous Dave's.....IF it isn't raining.

Just did the Schmidt Brewery place on W. 7th I was plowing last winter. 3 strips of grass, 350' total, 10' wide. 5 hours to now and bag with the Grandstand and Accelerator bagger it was so long. 

No one had mowed it all year, irrigation running.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1810817 said:


> Grabbing Chipotle, then knock out the 4 car dealers and Famous Dave's.....IF it isn't raining.
> 
> Just did the Schmidt Brewery place on W. 7th I was plowing last winter. 3 strips of grass, 350' total, 10' wide. 5 hours to now and bag with the Grandstand and Accelerator bagger it was so long.
> 
> No one had mowed it all year, irrigation running.


Yikes... who dropped the ball there?


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1810817 said:


> Grabbing Chipotle, then knock out the 4 car dealers and Famous Dave's.....IF it isn't raining.
> 
> Just did the Schmidt Brewery place on W. 7th I was plowing last winter. 3 strips of grass, 350' total, 10' wide. 5 hours to now and bag with the Grandstand and Accelerator bagger it was so long.
> 
> No one had mowed it all year, irrigation running.


Is that the place there turning into lofts???
throw up some pics I know you got some


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1810805 said:


> It was even hot golfing today. Would have been nice if there was a breeze


golf:laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Consitiutes a covered load, correct?


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1810822 said:


> Consitiutes a covered load, correct?


shoulda thrown a strap over the grass


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1810817 said:


> Grabbing Chipotle, then knock out the 4 car dealers and Famous Dave's.....IF it isn't raining.
> 
> Just did the Schmidt Brewery place on W. 7th I was plowing last winter. 3 strips of grass, 350' total, 10' wide. 5 hours to now and bag with the Grandstand and Accelerator bagger it was so long.
> 
> No one had mowed it all year, irrigation running.


I checked out a 2 acre or so country style lawn the other day. No mowing at all yet this year. It was hard to tell what was field and what was supposed to be lawn. It actually looked pretty cool with it all swaying in the wind.

Anyways, there is no way I would attempt to mow it with my mowers so I gave them some prices to bring a tractor or skid out. Needless to say they didn't like my pricing.


----------



## Greenery

Do those grandstander contraptions cut pretty well?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1810818 said:


> Yikes... who dropped the ball there?


I was told corporate. They are trying to get the maintenance crew to do the weekly mowing.

There's not a lot of grass, but a lot of areas of grass. Stupid areas of trapezoid shaped grass on slopes with fencing running through it.

Areas with big dips and swales where you can't use much more than a 30" mower on.

The areas I did today.

It's a big enough area where I would trailer and drive the equipment around, so maintenance guy is going to just push a mower around???

It really needs to be done by a contractor, IMO.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

albhb3;1810820 said:


> Is that the place there turning into lofts???
> throw up some pics I know you got some


Don't really have any pics. The outside is the outside like old.

However. If you were single, 20 something and liked gals with ink on their bodies AND / OR canvas.... You might want to start hanging out there.

d


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1810828 said:


> Don't really have any pics. The outside is the outside like old.
> 
> However. If you were single, 20 something and liked gals with ink on their bodies AND / OR canvas.... You might want to start hanging out there.
> 
> d


hey im not picky the wife might not approve, but what does she know


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1810806 said:


> sss.......


Seriously??? sss?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1810831 said:


> Seriously??? sss?


Well we obviously can't type your real name.... Just like "cafe", right?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1810832 said:


> Well we obviously can't type your real name.... Just like "cafe", right?


I figured that's what you were doing. So instead of saying "what a Cafe &*$# B**[email protected]*$ kind of day I had" we will just call it a Lwnmrw?? Kinda like taking a Rosen.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1810833 said:


> I figured that's what you were doing. So instead of saying "what a Cafe &*$# B**[email protected]*$ kind of day I had" we will just call it a Lwnmrw?? Kinda like taking a Rosen.


Hahahah... Yeah, that'll work. 

"Holy crap!! That was a Lwnmwr day!!"


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1810834 said:


> Hahahah... Yeah, that'll work.
> 
> "Holy crap!! That was a Lwnmwr day!!"


I'm on board. "You want to know why I'm so T'ed off..........I had a heck of a Lwnmrw day you SSS. Ugh, I need a Rosen." End scene.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1810826 said:


> Do those grandstander contraptions cut pretty well?


The vantages cut great. There the same thing as a grandstand


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1810838 said:


> I'm on board. "You want to know why I'm so T'ed off..........I had a heck of a Lwnmrw day you SSS. Ugh, I need a Rosen." End scene.


Could even drop "day". Had heck of a Lwnmwr. Customer was such an SSS.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1810826 said:


> Do those grandstander contraptions cut pretty well?


They are good for small tighter places like townhomes.

Big, open stuff....not so fast.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1810822 said:


> Consitiutes a covered load, correct?


Cole, that right there is a special set of sticker tires.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1810849 said:


> Cole, that right there is a special set of sticker tires.


Don't tear grass when turning with those tires. They are like SSS's skid tires.


----------



## cbservicesllc

sss inc.;1810838 said:


> i'm on board. "you want to know why i'm so t'ed off..........i had a heck of a lwnmrw day you sss. Ugh, i need a rosen." end scene.


ialto......


----------



## cbservicesllc

Sitting in a fire truck parade in Corcoran... must be about 30-40 tankers here...


----------



## BossPlow614

Today should be great, after this torrential rain, the final grade for the sod we'll be installing will be even more washed out.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Iit sure is raining hard it seems


----------



## SnowGuy73

65° thunder showers.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1810860 said:


> Sitting in a fire truck parade in Corcoran... must be about 30-40 tankers here...


Nice, what was in the barn?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hail in Rogers


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Called my guys off for this morning. Gonna head out in a bit and try to start up some irrigation systems so that's done.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Thundering like crazy. Just on the edge of the rain. Only a couple drop so far.my service area is getting rain though


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone up for a gtg at Gertens?

Gonna go put the last grasses in at my rooftop project, run to Gertens and get the rest of the detail flowers so I can get paid Monday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Had abouy a half inch of rain in a half hour here...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Good to see so many irrigation systems running.


----------



## BossPlow614

Sod was delivered at 7, we got the surface prepped and then it started raining at 8 & hasn't stopped. The only positive is we have my enclosed so there's somewhere dry to wait it out. Frustrating. :realmad:


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1810877 said:


> Sod was delivered at 7, we got the surface prepped and then it started raining at 8 & hasn't stopped. The only positive is we have my enclosed so there's somewhere dry to wait it out. Frustrating. :realmad:


Have fun with that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1810878 said:


> Have fun with that.


You wanna pick out some Begonias and Red Baron Crab Apples with me?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1810879 said:


> You wanna pick out some Begonias and Red Baron Crab Apples with me?


I would love to but I need to be in Stillwater at 11 for a wedding


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1810877 said:


> Sod was delivered at 7, we got the surface prepped and then it started raining at 8 & hasn't stopped. The only positive is we have my enclosed so there's somewhere dry to wait it out. Frustrating. :realmad:


That sounds like no fun at all


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1810880 said:


> I would love to but I need to be in Stillwater at 11 for a wedding


Hopefully inside?


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1810880 said:


> I would love to but I need to be in Stillwater at 11 for a wedding


I have another wedding today also. Two weeks in a row. This ones up in mcgregor party in the pole barn and camping out. Should be a blast


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1810883 said:


> Hopefully inside?


Wedding starts at 3 so we will see what happens.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1810885 said:


> Wedding starts at 3 so we will see what happens.


Won't be raining but I bet it'll be hot and muggy


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1810865 said:


> Nice, what was in the barn?


Cattle apparently


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1810886 said:


> Won't be raining but I bet it'll be hot and muggy


Muggy, not hot. High of 68 today.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1810887 said:


> Cattle apparently


you guys get steaks??


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1810888 said:


> Muggy, not hot. High of 68 today.


With a suit or tux on it will be HOT


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1810889 said:


> you guys get steaks??


There was definitely an odor in the air... we were on water supply along with every other tanker within 30 miles... barn was about 1000 feet or so back


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Sun pokes out for a bit here and there. Windy as ass. A bit cool too


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1810887 said:


> Cattle apparently


No good....


----------



## albhb3

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1810886 said:


> Won't be raining but I bet it'll be hot and muggy


yuck last wedding I went to other than my own was in mid august in madison it was mid 90s and a heat index over 110 it melted the fricken cake. Needless to say I left and went and watch the race it was outside as well and no shade


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

albhb3;1810895 said:


> yuck last wedding I went to other than my own was in mid august in madison it was mid 90s and a heat index over 110 it melted the fricken cake. Needless to say I left and went and watch the race it was outside as well and no shade


It would be different if you were wearing tshirt, shorts, and sandals


----------



## BossPlow614

Oh it's a blast! We're soaked. Couldn't start until 9 because it kept pouring. Taking a lunch break to warm up. The sod is heavier because it's soaked. It's not exactly fun, I'll leave it at that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

One more trip to Gertens and then to Chuck E Cheese with the 9 year old.

Decided I needed a bit more color.

Need some orange and yellow.

24 more Begonias.

Suppose I should get some stuff for the wife.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1810899 said:


> Oh it's a blast! We're soaked. Couldn't start until 9 because it kept pouring. Taking a lunch break to warm up. The sod is heavier because it's soaked. It's not exactly fun, I'll leave it at that.


Keep putting off my sod projects until the sod dries out.

Don't have much to so but I HATE working with soaked sod.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I think my lawn grew about 2" overnight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1810902 said:


> I think my lawn grew about 2" overnight.


One of my schools hasn't been mowed for 2 weeks.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1810903 said:


> One of my schools hasn't been mowed for 2 weeks.


You might need a bush hog. I mowed a 5 acre acerage last night for the first time. Was over 4 ft tall for over half of it. Used the bush hog there then on the lighter stuff used the vantage and x585. Took 3 of us 3 hours each.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1810903 said:


> One of my schools hasn't been mowed for 2 weeks.


Ya going to bring in some goats?


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1810903 said:


> One of my schools hasn't been mowed for 2 weeks.


That will be fun.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Chillin at Zorbaz before the wedding. The views are great!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The school is all low land as well, except right by the building. Not sure what I'm going to do.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My attempt at a tropical landscape on the rooftop of a downtown apartment.































We weren't responsible for the dead looking trees, but I'm sure we will be pulling them soon.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1810910 said:


> My attempt at a tropical landscape on the rooftop of a downtown apartment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We weren't responsible for the dead looking trees, but I'm sure we will be pulling them soon.


Looks good


----------



## Green Grass

I think it is safe to put away finally.


----------



## Polarismalibu

This wedding is awesome amazing weather and two beers in hand during the ceremony. Can't complain about that!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

At least there are some yoga pants worth looking at, at the Blaine Chuck E Cheese. Usually have to go to Maple Grove to find the scenery.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1810926 said:


> At least there are some yoga pants worth looking at, at the Blaine Chuck E Cheese. Usually have to go to Maple Grove to find the scenery.


Good thing the scenery is good because the pizza isn't


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1810928 said:


> Good thing the scenery is good because the pizza isn't


Agreed, 100%!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1810926 said:


> At least there are some yoga pants worth looking at, at the Blaine Chuck E Cheese. Usually have to go to Maple Grove to find the scenery.


Yeah baby!!


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1810926 said:


> At least there are some yoga pants worth looking at, at the Blaine Chuck E Cheese. Usually have to go to Maple Grove to find the scenery.


Maple Grove looked good this morning.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Beautiful clear night, just sitting on the deck with a cigar and some scotch

Edit could use a sweatshirt


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1810937 said:


> Beautiful clear night, just sitting on the deck with a cigar and some scotch
> 
> Edit could use a sweatshirt


Bonfire weather!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SnowGuy73;1810938 said:


> Bonfire weather!


Bad enough I'm on the deck by myself, I'd feel a little pathetic sitting by a fire alone. But yes it's the perfect night for a fire


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1810939 said:


> Bad enough I'm on the deck by myself, I'd feel a little pathetic sitting by a fire alone. But yes it's the perfect night for a fire


Haha. I burn stuff alone, at times.


----------



## Deershack

Hey SSS: Ran the 21 hard Thur and Fri. 5 6yd loads each day- 65 mi round trips. Hastings to the other side of Ellsworth. It's not much for top end speed, especially on the rolling Wis. roads, but got the job done. Same thing for Mon and that should be it. Do you remember if the right side tank is good?


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1810890 said:


> With a suit or tux on it will be HOT


It was actually perfect and the reception was only 15 min best wedding ever


----------



## unit28

Dgex---174-192


----------



## SnowGuy73

50° calm foggy/sunny.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Did the Famous Dave's in Forest Lake this morning.

Tried to tell my employee how to trim, said if he's not going to do it the way I want it done, I'm not going to use him.

He tells me he has a lot of job offers, and that he usually doesn't work for under $12 / hour (paying him $11 for general grass cutting).

I tell him, he's free to leave anytime. He goes to the truck, grabs his stuff, says to mail his check and walks off. His car is at my house.

Not even an hour into the day. Guessing he wanted to drink last night.

At least I don't have to worry about unemployment.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1810959 said:


> Did the Famous Dave's in Forest Lake this morning.
> 
> Tried to tell my employee how to trim, said if he's not going to do it the way I want it done, I'm not going to use him.
> 
> He tells me he has a lot of job offers, and that he usually doesn't work for under $12 / hour (paying him $11 for general grass cutting).
> 
> I tell him, he's free to leave anytime. He goes to the truck, grabs his stuff, says to mail his check and walks off. His car is at my house.
> 
> Not even an hour into the day. Guessing he wanted to drink last night.
> 
> At least I don't have to worry about unemployment.


Fricking lazy idiots these days


----------



## albhb3

jimslawnsnow;1810963 said:


> Fricking lazy idiots these days


Im guess he thought he didnt have the balls to leave. he got what he asked for


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1810963 said:


> Fricking lazy idiots these days


At least he quit, that's worth something I guess.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1810959 said:


> Did the Famous Dave's in Forest Lake this morning.
> 
> Tried to tell my employee how to trim, said if he's not going to do it the way I want it done, I'm not going to use him.
> 
> He tells me he has a lot of job offers, and that he usually doesn't work for under $12 / hour (paying him $11 for general grass cutting).
> 
> I tell him, he's free to leave anytime. He goes to the truck, grabs his stuff, says to mail his check and walks off. His car is at my house.
> 
> Not even an hour into the day. Guessing he wanted to drink last night.
> 
> At least I don't have to worry about unemployment.


Sounds like a win... I bet he kept thinking "he'll call me back"


----------



## Greenery

I'm betting he was thinking to himself, hmm working on a Sunday running a string trimmer rocks and grass hitting my legs all for $11 bucks an hour while my family is sitting at home or at church, cafe this cafe. 

At least that's what I would be thinking.


----------



## BossPlow614

Greenery;1810978 said:


> I'm betting he was thinking to himself, hmm working on a Sunday running a string trimmer rocks and grass hitting my legs all for $11 bucks an hour while my family is sitting at home or at church, cafe this cafe.
> 
> At least that's what I would be thinking.


That's what I'd be thinking too.

After yesterday, having 2 rookies plus me and my main guy & basically working in muck, we'll never do sod again in the rain or right after rain.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Greenery;1810978 said:


> I'm betting he was thinking to himself, hmm working on a Sunday running a string trimmer rocks and grass hitting my legs all for $11 bucks an hour while my family is sitting at home or at church, cafe this cafe.
> 
> At least that's what I would be thinking.


I think this is one of his guys that works 3 days a week. Plenty of time to sit around later.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1810978 said:


> I'm betting he was thinking to himself, hmm working on a Sunday running a string trimmer rocks and grass hitting my legs all for $11 bucks an hour while my family is sitting at home or at church, cafe this cafe.
> 
> At least that's what I would be thinking.


You're on to something there.


----------



## BossPlow614




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1810981 said:


> I think this is one of his guys that works 3 days a week. Plenty of time to sit around later.


Correct. I hired him for Fri/Sat/Sun.

I told him if I had extra days, I would have him help me then as well.

Told him $11/hour to start, review after 30 days.

I was trying to teach him what to do so he could earn more money.

He has no family. His "lady friend" as he calls her, worked weekends too, so he could have time with her during the week.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Up to 50% chance for tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1810988 said:


>


I'm assuming you "liked" them in the past...

I've never seen an ad from them.


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1810992 said:


> I'm assuming you "liked" them in the past...
> 
> I've never seen an ad from them.


Nope never "liked" them before. Just popped up because I "like" other industry things


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1810993 said:


> Nope never "liked" them before. Just popped up because I "like" other industry things


Odd.........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

At a graduation party in river falls. There's a new draft baseball player for the Cleveland Indians here


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1810990 said:


> Correct. I hired him for Fri/Sat/Sun.
> 
> I told him if I had extra days, I would have him help me then as well.
> 
> Told him $11/hour to start, review after 30 days.
> 
> I was trying to teach him what to do so he could earn more money.
> 
> He has no family. His "lady friend" as he calls her, worked weekends too, so he could have time with her during the week.


I've had plenty of guys like that. Tell if they don't like what I have to say or not willing to learn they can leave when they choose. Most end up in jail or homeless. Worthless cafe are not worth the time because they'll never work out and be a cancer to your business


----------



## albhb3

jimslawnsnow;1810995 said:


> At a graduation party in river falls. There's a new draft baseball player for the Cleveland Indians here


OHHH good for you


----------



## NorthernProServ

Grass is 2-3' high and on his second mower, first one was a deere. He has been there for about 2.5-3 hours going about 2mph. Looks to be a little more then half done.

No thank you!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;1810998 said:


> Grass is 2-3' high and on his second mower, first one was a deere. He has been there for about 2.5-3 hours going about 2mph. Looks to be a little more then half done.
> 
> No thank you!


Needs a bush hog for sure


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1810991 said:


> Up to 50% chance for tomorrow.


Of course, I rains every Monday


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1811003 said:


> Of course, I rains every Monday


Not sure what the totals are for up there but I have less that a tenth. Next week looks like a bunch of moisture early week. I need all week next week cause I'm gone the whole week after that


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1810998 said:


> Grass is 2-3' high and on his second mower, first one was a deere. He has been there for about 2.5-3 hours going about 2mph. Looks to be a little more then half done.
> 
> No thank you!


And he's probably getting $35.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1811003 said:


> Of course, I rains every Monday


I need tomorrow to finish up round two.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Had it for a few weeks already, I wish it still looked that clean! Comparing it to our is2000...wow what a different in the hydro's. The all in one pump/wheel motor is very responsive. Thinking about trading our is2000 in for another one...unless anyone here is interested in it.

2012 is2000 350.00 hours with the Kawasaki, great shape. Pm for details


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;1811009 said:


> And he's probably getting $35.....


Your probably right. He just finished, about 6 hours with double cutting. What a way to spend your Sunday....


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

NorthernProServ;1811012 said:


> Your probably right. He just finished, about 6 hours with double cutting. What a way to spend your Sunday....


He probably made $150:-(


----------



## BossPlow614

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1811023 said:


> He probably made $150:-(


Heck, that's double what he made at his previous job!  :laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak is already talking "boomers" for late Wednesday..... Clown!


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1811012 said:


> Your probably right. He just finished, about 6 hours with double cutting. What a way to spend your Sunday....


Ya, cafe that !!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1811009 said:


> And he's probably getting $35.....


Don't forget to take out the mowz commission


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1811025 said:


> Novak is already talking "boomers" for late Wednesday..... Clown!


Great. NWS has nothing for me that I know of


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS just raised me to 70% showers likely for tomorrow, up from 30% all day today.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Had to double cut my own yard this morning! Grass is growing like crazy.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1811038 said:


> NWS just raised me to 70% showers likely for tomorrow, up from 30% all day today.


At least they are consistent with changing the weather as it's happening. I was at 30% now I'm at 80%, looks like we'll wake up to rain


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I'm only at 60%. Its getting a bit dry here. We missed it all yesterday


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Called it last night. My other new guy just texted in he isn't coming in today.

His lower back hurts after working Monday, Tuesday and Thursday last week.

Maybe I'll just give my regular guys 15-20 hours of overtime each week.

Knew he wasn't going to show when I texted him that the road to my house was open now from the construction and we would meet here. All he said was "K".

Usually I get a 3 paragraph text.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like the rain is going to miss us on the north side, hopefully.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1811011 said:


> Had it for a few weeks already, I wish it still looked that clean! Comparing it to our is2000...wow what a different in the hydro's. The all in one pump/wheel motor is very responsive. Thinking about trading our is2000 in for another one...unless anyone here is interested in it.
> 
> 2012 is2000 350.00 hours with the Kawasaki, great shape. Pm for details


The only thing I don't like about mine is the hard plastic arm rests. That, and the handles are pretty high.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;1811039 said:


> Had to double cut my own yard this morning! Grass is growing like crazy.


We have yards that shut down up here. Did a second school yesterday after the one that hadn't been mowed for 2 weeks.

It was mowed / trimmed last Sunday. Didn't even have to trim it this week.


----------



## SnowGuy73

60° overcast calm.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light rain here now....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like today might be a wash out.


----------



## qualitycut

Well hopefully the rain stops sometime today. Would like to get my things mowed. Have sod getting delivered first thing Wednesday.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1811046 said:


> We have yards that shut down up here. Did a second school yesterday after the one that hadn't been mowed for 2 weeks.
> 
> It was mowed / trimmed last Sunday. Didn't even have to trim it this week.


Yeah the cooler temps must have done it


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Dang I wish the rain was south a bit so I'd get some


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;1811049 said:


> Looks like today might be a wash out.


Sprinkler repairs for me today, if it don't pour. Still going to be no fun in the mud.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1811045 said:


> The only thing I don't like about mine is the hard plastic arm rests. That, and the handles are pretty high.


I noticed the handles too. Comparing it to our 2000 the 2100 seat is a few inches lower and I don't think they did anything with the handles. I can tell the center of gravity is lower and feel the difference on some sketchy hills.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1811054 said:


> Sprinkler repairs for me today, if it don't pour. Still going to be no fun in the mud.


I believe this is my plan of attack as well.


----------



## andersman02

well looks like we will be down a spray tech, anyone know of someone looking for a spray tech job? Could be Pt. time but more looking for a full time guy


----------



## SnowGuy73

andersman02;1811057 said:


> well looks like we will be down a spray tech, anyone know of someone looking for a spray tech job? Could be Pt. time but more looking for a full time guy


What area and are you paying?


----------



## NorthernProServ

From kstp....



> Next weekend there is the potential for a more powerful storm system to move in Saturday. Model rainfall output over the next 7 days indicates we could see another wet one overall with 1-3" possible....doh!


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1811059 said:


> From kstp....


Next weekend......... They don't know whats going to happen next hour!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Decided to just do some driving. Gonna head to Gertens and pick up 4 trees to drop off for a job early tomorrow morning instead.


----------



## qualitycut

Is anyone with rain mowing right now? How is it going?


----------



## andersman02

My guys are out mowing in bloomington, not too bad up here


----------



## jimslawnsnow

So I took on this new commercial property this spring as it joins another. She tells me the supossed code to the sprinkler room when I did the bid. I never went to the room as the company who will be doing the blowout in the fall already knew the zones and all that so they didn't need to look at it. So I went to check it out and there's no codes. Only key slots. Hopefully she has or someone has a key


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1811064 said:


> Is anyone with rain mowing right now? How is it going?


If your seed heads are gone I wouldn't think it would be to bad


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1811064 said:


> Is anyone with rain mowing right now? How is it going?


I've seen a lot of guys out.

Light rain on and off here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1811068 said:


> If your seed heads are gone I wouldn't think it would be to bad


Agreed........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1811071 said:


> I've seen a lot of guys out.
> 
> Light rain on and off here.


I would say if you can't mow right now, you shouldn't be in the mowing business.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1811073 said:


> I would say if you can't mow right now, you shouldn't be in the mowing business.


True that!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1811073 said:


> I would say if you can't mow right now, you shouldn't be in the mowing business.


Was more looking for a reason to wait. Rough wedding weekend


----------



## snowman55

or you could say "if you have to mow in the rain you took on too much"


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

DOT sitting on the frontage road in front of Hedberg on 36


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;1811078 said:


> or you could say "if you have to mow in the rain you took on too much"


What are you going to do the other 5 days / week this spring?


----------



## snowman55

I hear you. Its been tough, I'm behind also, glad I only schedule mowing 4 days a week. If pull myself, my managers and mechanics in to mowing we can do it in 3.


----------



## SnowGuy73

snowman55;1811089 said:


> I hear you. Its been tough, I'm behind also, glad I only schedule mowing 4 days a week. If pull myself, my managers and mechanics in to mowing we can do it in 3.


Two days of mowing here. The other two/three are fert and squirt.


----------



## andersman02

4 days for my guys also, nice to not have them work weekends.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My main guys work 4 days, then my weekend guys work the weekend.

If my main guys want overtime, and it's available, they help the weekend guys.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So far 2 of the new 3 guys that I put to work last week have magically had new job offers.

I'm down to one more, who will replace the guy that walked off yesterday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nice night out!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Novak is basically saying Armageddon Wednesday night.

Where's Frankie McDonald when you need a real forecast??


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1811112 said:


> Novak is basically saying Armageddon Wednesday night.


He's a clown!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1811112 said:


> Novak is basically saying Armageddon Wednesday night.
> 
> Where's Frankie McDonald when you need a real forecast??


Get your Chinese food!

I wonder if Novak is sold on the earlier GFS that had about 1.5" of rain. Now everything is around 1/4 of that.

4 months until I put the plows back on. :redbounce


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

October 15??


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1811117 said:


> October 15??


Yo got it. Halloween Blizzard Part Duex .........Better get ready for it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1811118 said:


> Yo got it. Halloween Blizzard Part Duex .........Better get ready for it.


Cripes. Might as well not even worry about starting the rest of the irrigations then.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1811115 said:


> Get your Chinese food!
> 
> 4 months until I put the plows back on. :redbounce


Bring it on! Less thinking and more drinking!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1811118 said:


> Yo got it. Halloween Blizzard Part Duex .........Better get ready for it.


Ugh....... Cafe that!!!!

No idea what I'm going to do this winter but I know it won't involve me pushing snow as an owner!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1811127 said:


> Ugh....... Cafe that!!!!
> 
> No idea what I'm going to do this winter but I know it won't involve me pushing snow as an owner!!!


I may or may not know someone that was always looking for an extra truck or 6 last winter.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SnowGuy73;1811127 said:


> Ugh....... Cafe that!!!!
> 
> No idea what I'm going to do this winter but I know it won't involve me pushing snow as an owner!!!


Selling or quitting!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1811130 said:


> Selling or quitting!


Selling equipment, quitting business.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1811128 said:


> I may or may not know someone that was always looking for an extra truck or 6 last winter.


I'm down to one truck with an 810 and another 810 for snow stuff.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SnowGuy73;1811132 said:


> Selling equipment, quitting business.


Best of both worlds!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

We'll this is fun, woke up at 2:30 and I can't fall back to sleep. I keep thinking about all the stuff that needs to get done. Grrrr


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Birds are starting to chirp, getting up in 1.5 hrs. I'll probably fall asleep just in time for the alarm to go off. Should have stayed on here like certain people and talked to myself all night, that probably would have put me to sleep


----------



## SnowGuy73

56° clouds calm.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Heavy dew.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1811142 said:


> Birds are starting to chirp, getting up in 1.5 hrs. I'll probably fall asleep just in time for the alarm to go off. Should have stayed on here like certain people and talked to myself all night, that probably would have put me to sleep


The only good thing about working the 80+ hours right now, I don't have that issue.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1811146 said:


> The only good thing a out working the 80+ hours right now, I don't have that issue.


True dat. ......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1811145 said:


> Heavy dew.....


Absolutely no dew here. Over slept too


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1811127 said:


> Ugh....... Cafe that!!!!
> 
> No idea what I'm going to do this winter but I know it won't involve me pushing snow as an owner!!!


Ice fishing! !!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1811165 said:


> Ice fishing! !!!


Ice Dancing!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SSS Inc.;1811166 said:


> Ice Dancing!


I'm sure none of us would look good in tights/spandex.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1811169 said:


> I'm sure none of us would look good in tights/spandex.


You a little tired today? Or did you get a couple more hours of sleep?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone know where I can get some tree clamps like they have to load trees @ nurseries?

Putting in (4) 2.5" B&B by hand today kinda sucked. AT LEAST it was only 4.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1811165 said:


> Ice fishing! !!!


Hoping for plenty of that, however I do need a source of income too.


----------



## SSS Inc.

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1811169 said:


> I'm sure none of us would look good in tights/spandex.


This is true but I can Twizzle with the best of them.


----------



## BossPlow614

Lady calling & b!tching that the dethatch we did today "didn't pull enough grass out". Only reason it was done is because they're right by another client. It's mid June, of course it's not going to pull that much grass out compared to when it should be done, in April/May!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1811183 said:


> Lady calling & b!tching that the dethatch we did today "didn't pull enough grass out". Only reason it was done is because they're right by another client. It's mid June, of course it's not going to pull that much grass out compared to when it should be done, in April/May!


Technically it's supposed to be done in September / October.

http://www.extension.umn.edu/garden/yard-garden/lawns/thatch-control/


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well, tomorrow my other driver is in training for his other full time job all day.

One of my regular guys helping me today with putting the trees in, started to get the shakes bad. Went home yesterday about 1.

Sent him to the doctor today, blood pressure through the roof, told him he needs to stop smoking, drinking caffeine and take the rest of the week off immediately.

So, at least I have that going for me.


----------



## qualitycut

Only thing that kept me going were all the hotties walking by our job. Only good thing about Minneapolis


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1811173 said:


> You a little tired today? Or did you get a couple more hours of sleep?


Fell asleep around 5 and got up at 6:20


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1811174 said:


> Anyone know where I can get some tree clamps like they have to load trees @ nurseries?
> 
> Putting in (4) 2.5" B&B by hand today kinda sucked. AT LEAST it was only 4.


Nursery jaws? You can use mine if you want


----------



## SnowGuy73

Beautiful day today!


----------



## qualitycut

I was that guy mowing my lawn at 815


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1811197 said:


> I was that guy mowing my lawn at 815


I start residential at 07:00.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1811197 said:


> I was that guy mowing my lawn at 815


Better than 9:30 when my neighbor decides to crank up his backpack blower. This guy also picks up twigs DURING thunderstorms. I think he has issues.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1811198 said:


> I start residential at 07:00.


Pm when I got home.


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1811197 said:


> I was that guy mowing my lawn at 815


My lawn gets mowed about every two to three weeks.
double cut for sure sometimes triple just to get it to look decent.

Weeds EVERYWHERE, its a good test plot I suppose.

Had a couple yards of mulch leftover so we spread that at the homestead to spruce it up a little. Of course its the one color I dislike.


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1811206 said:


> My lawn gets mowed about every two to three weeks.
> double cut for sure sometimes triple just to get it to look decent.
> 
> Weeds EVERYWHERE, its a good test plot I suppose.
> 
> Had a couple yards of mulch leftover so we spread that at the homestead to spruce it up a little. Of course its the one color I dislike.


Hmmm red?????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1811194 said:


> Nursery jaws? You can use mine if you want


Is that what they are called?

Don't get a lot of calls for trees, but if I could find a set for cheap, I would pick them up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1811197 said:


> I was that guy mowing my lawn at 815


I finished a charter school at 10 last night.

Don't think the neighbors were too happy.

Found a NOTHER new guy that I think will work out. Guys like him, he lives about a mile from me. He's 20, getting his life clean after getting wrapped up in drugs / alcohol.

Good kid, just fell in with the wrong crowd.

Got another another guy coming out Thursday.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1811209 said:


> Is that what they are called?
> 
> Don't get a lot of calls for trees, but if I could find a set for cheap, I would pick them up.


That's what I call them....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1811211 said:


> That's what I call them....


Seems legit!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Do any of you guys plow in Becker? Have a customer that owns a development up there they would like us to service


----------



## SnowGuy73

64° calm overcast.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1811205 said:


> Pm when I got home.


O..... You're that guy!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light dew...


----------



## snowman55

lwnmw next time let me know I will let you borrow mine. we call them nursery forks. good luck finding them "cheap". when we were shopping for them I decided to build a set instead of purchase


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I appreciate the offers guys!

As I said, I don't get many calls for trees. 

If I could find a set for under $1.5k, I'd pick them up and push for more trees.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gonna be hard for this one to just walk off the job.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CC: NorthernProServ

On your Ferris...check this bolt...









It's the one that limits the forward motion of the control arm.

I finally had some time to ride my new Ferris this morning now that it's broke in.

I've always thought it was slow compared to the "12 mph" and even GPS said 10 mph tops. It was slower than my Exmarks.

Anyways, I was riding today, and thought, what if I move that stop bolt out farther. I took it out all the way and the arm didn't just flop forward. I put the bolt back in and adjusted it so there's about 1/16-1/8" from the stop point on the control arm, so it hits the bolt before it puts pressure on the arm at the pump.

I FEEL like I've gained about 4 mph, although I'm sure it's just 2 mph.

It is definitely a noticeable difference.

I know you got yours from LTG as well, so wanted to give you a heads up in case you wanted a bit more speed.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1811229 said:


> CC: NorthernProServ
> 
> On your Ferris...check this bolt...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the one that limits the forward motion of the control arm.
> 
> I finally had some time to ride my new Ferris this morning now that it's broke in.
> 
> I've always thought it was slow compared to the "12 mph" and even GPS said 10 mph tops. It was slower than my Exmarks.
> 
> Anyways, I was riding today, and thought, what if I move that stop bolt out farther. I took it out all the way and the arm didn't just flop forward. I put the bolt back in and adjusted it so there's about 1/16-1/8" from the stop point on the control arm, so it hits the bolt before it puts pressure on the arm at the pump.
> 
> I FEEL like I've gained about 4 mph, although I'm sure it's just 2 mph.
> 
> It is definitely a noticeable difference.
> 
> I know you got yours from LTG as well, so wanted to give you a heads up in case you wanted a bit more speed.


Thanks for the heads up, I will Take a look at it and see what mine is sitting at.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

GPS confirmed. Used to run between 9-10 mph, now I'm at 12-13 mph.

A 30% increase in production +/-??? After you figure you don't run 100% wide open in the grass to keep a straight line.


----------



## andersman02

LwnmwrMan22;1811232 said:


> GPS confirmed. Used to run between 9-10 mph, now I'm at 12-13 mph.
> 
> A 30% increase in production +/-??? After you figure you don't run 100% wide open in the grass to keep a straight line.


hah I think i might actually make my ZTR top out at 8mph, damn foreman loves going full speed when he knows it doesnt leave a perfect cut


----------



## qualitycut

Nice sod today


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1811236 said:


> Nice sod today


Looks like it has been sitting on a pallet for over a week.
They Better water the piss out of it and hope it takes.


----------



## qualitycut

Went to magnuson and showed them and they said it was from the mower. Fields wet. That's what I looked like to me. Gave me a bag of seed and starter fert


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1811236 said:


> Nice sod today


Looks like our fields when my dad doesn't realize he sliced a tire on the Tri-Deck to me.

Guarantee that's what happened.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1811240 said:


> Looks like our fields when my dad doesn't realize he sliced a tire on the Tri-Deck to me.
> 
> Guarantee that's what happened.


That was my thought but I was a little worried. Installing it at a new 800k house


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1811236 said:


> Nice sod today


Should stay cool for you, and rainy.

I would have had a hard time laying it, even for the aesthetics.


----------



## qualitycut

So driving down the freeway and looked Smokey behind me guys pulls up next to me and says driver side trailer tire. Get out and the break away got pulled out slightly to where you wouldn't notice it. Truck said trailer fault and the plugin was all the way in. Cafe


----------



## ryde307

Does anyone want to do a small sod job in wayzata? Small amount of grading can do by hand and about 70 yards of sod.
Also a bigger one in Minnetonka near 494 and 7. Approx 1125 yards. It will be graded may need some light hand grading raking. Pays $4000. Send me a message if interested.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

So who has the pro stock car in Lino/Oak park heights that's checking their 660 and 1000'


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone with a sod cutter they are looking to sell?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1811225 said:


> Gonna be hard for this one to just walk off the job.


He will probably be your hardest worker. I know I pushed more blacktop than anyone when I was 13 or so.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Cafe this...

Too warm!


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;1811260 said:


> He will probably be your hardest worker. I know I pushed more blacktop than anyone when I was 13 or so.


better watch out some no good frucker will call the cops on you for child endangerment:crying: hell you cant technicaly by law let a worker go into a fricken meat cooler unless there 18.


----------



## albhb3

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1811251 said:


> So who has the pro stock car in Lino/Oak park heights that's checking their 660 and 1000'


tis the season


----------



## qualitycut

Always such a long line at chipotle. Its 8 o clock come on. I just want to eat and go to bed


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1811273 said:


> Always such a long line at chipotle. Its 8 o clock come on. I just want to eat and go to bed


always out the door in apple valley eagans pretty quick and west st paul they jew you out on toppins


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1811274 said:


> always out the door in apple valley eagans pretty quick and west st paul they jew you out on toppins


Usually go to the eagen one by bww but was driving by the wsp one.


----------



## qualitycut

We going to get rain in the metro? Doing a new construction job tomorrow and aint working in the mud.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1811276 said:


> We going to get rain in the metro? Doing a new construction job tomorrow and aint working in the mud.


Not much......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

albhb3;1811270 said:


> better watch out some no good frucker will call the cops on you for child endangerment:crying: hell you cant technicaly by law let a worker go into a fricken meat cooler unless there 18.


Only cause it's my own kid will I let him work.

No one else under 18 for me.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1811278 said:


> Not much......


Thing that sucks is the soil is clay so don't take much


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1811273 said:


> Always such a long line at chipotle. Its 8 o clock come on. I just want to eat and go to bed


The Maple Grove ones & northern Brooklyn Park one is like that all the time. We put in a 14 hr day doing 2 different installs, skipping dinner, not even hungry. I'm going to check my ups store mailbox, check email, send out a few more quotes & head to bed. Repeat tmrw and half day Friday then downtown Minneapolis Friday night!!! VIP Bottle Service at Tangiers for my bday and staying downtown as well. Party bus Saturday night, disembarking (sp) from a hotel in MG. #TurnUp


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;1811270 said:


> better watch out some no good frucker will call the cops on you for child endangerment:crying: hell you cant technicaly by law let a worker go into a fricken meat cooler unless there 18.


As long as you own the company its legal. I was running a Rubber Tired Roller at 12 and I remember a guy yelling at me that I should be in school. School hadn't started yet. :laughing:


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1811284 said:


> As long as you own the company its legal. I was running a Rubber Tired Roller at 12 and I remember a guy yelling at me that I should be in school. School hadn't started yet. :laughing:


Maybe you needed summer school!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1811281 said:


> Thing that sucks is the soil is clay so don't take much


I think the storm is growing.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1811286 said:


> Maybe you needed summer school!


Nope, I was a Math Master for the record. Thumbs Up


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1811286 said:


> Maybe you needed summer school!


Probably learned as much if not more than in school. I know I did. Even math


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1811287 said:


> I think the storm is growing.


Perfect have a trail full of dirt, rock and concrete that probably wont want to slide out to easy


----------



## jimslawnsnow

jimslawnsnow;1811290 said:


> Probably learned as much if not more than in school. I know I did. Even math


Speaking of school my 7th grade English teacher stopped over. Gave me some cash for some scrap metal he took a while back. Still looks the same except a broken arm. But I do see him regularly as he lives 4 miles from me


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1811291 said:


> Perfect have a trail full of dirt, rock and concrete that probably wont want to slide out to easy


Did that once. Wasn't suppose to rain. At 10pm stars were out. By midnight we had around an inch. Around 2 inches total by the rarely morning when it moved out. I lived in town with no garage. Now I have sheds all over to get stuff under cover. It was soupy mess


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Looks like the metro will get nailed if it stays where it is now or gets bigger


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1811294 said:


> Did that once. Wasn't suppose to rain. At 10pm stars were out. By midnight we had around an inch. Around 2 inches total by the rarely morning when it moved out. I lived in town with no garage. Now I have sheds all over to get stuff under cover. It was soupy mess


Yea tipped the dump up a bit so hopefully the water will run out and not be a cafe tomorrow


----------



## SnowGuy73

Raining here.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Raining pretty good here now. Wish I would have dumped my trailer tonight instead of waiting till morning.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Been raining for a while here, now it's pouring


----------



## SnowGuy73

59° clear windy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

No dew.......


----------



## qualitycut

So how muddy is my new construction job in south Minneapolis going to be? They get much rain?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1811312 said:


> So how muddy is my new construction job in south Minneapolis going to be? They get much rain?


I don't see any puddles anywhere. Doubt there was too much rain.


----------



## Ranger620

Just got back from ND. Gotta go back to fix a sewer line but weather pushed it back. Was in minot. Construction has seemed to have slowed a little. I think they got overbuilt. Dont have to go far to get back in the craze though. Got a honey do list a mile long but who wants to do that. Off to find a few projects


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hmmmmm......

http://www.myfoxtwincities.com/stor...shovel-and-racial-slurs#.U5nXb6vWSqg.facebook


----------



## Ranger620

SnowGuy73;1811327 said:


> Hmmmmm......
> 
> http://www.myfoxtwincities.com/stor...shovel-and-racial-slurs#.U5nXb6vWSqg.facebook


Not a good representation of my home town. From my experience most of them are drug additcs. Not saying all I'm sure there are some good ones


----------



## SnowGuy73

Views are good at normandale village today, even with the chilly weather.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ranger620;1811332 said:


> Not a good representation of my home town. From my experience most of them are drug additcs. Not saying all I'm sure there are some good ones


Ya, what a nut job!


----------



## albhb3

so got call from my old job and was offered his... he graduated and got a job with the state in engineering....he said name your pricepayup


----------



## albhb3

Ranger620;1811332 said:


> Not a good representation of my home town. From my experience most of them are drug additcs. Not saying all I'm sure there are some good ones


what about murderers

never mind I read it wrong


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1811338 said:


> so got call from my old job and was offered his... he graduated and got a job with the state in engineering....he said name your pricepayup


I'm confused......


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;1811340 said:


> I'm confused......


good you should be in your old age. you dont think I work for peanuts runnin behind a mower do you:laughing:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Tri state Bob cat is so dang difficult


----------



## qualitycut

So quickbooks question. When I print invoices it has a box that says project but doesn't show it when its on the screen. Any idea how to type into the box?


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1811345 said:


> Tri state Bob cat is so dang difficult


I was just there in Burnsville at 4:30. Whats the problem??


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1811352 said:


> I was just there in Burnsville at 4:30. Whats the problem??


Was suppose to rent a bark blower from there. Then says I have to go to little Canada. Ok make the 1 1/2 hour drive there only to find out they won't take my bank card. Needs to be a credit card like capitol one. Mine is credit but through my local bank. No one has a problem with it. Rent stuff all over. Hell I may even have bought one next year


----------



## qualitycut

That hotel emailed me again asking if i could now the lawn. Drove by and its 2-3 ft tall. Told him a mower isn't going to cut that. He thought we could just mow and bag it. Yup


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1811355 said:


> That hotel emailed me again asking if i could now the lawn. Drove by and its 2-3 ft tall. Told him a mower isn't going to cut that. He thought we could just mow and bag it. Yup


My navigator would have no problem. It just would take forever, and I'm sure they wouldn't want to pay for extra work and excess machine abuse


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1811353 said:


> Was suppose to rent a bark blower from there. Then says I have to go to little Canada. Ok make the 1 1/2 hour drive there only to find out they won't take my bank card. Needs to be a credit card like capitol one. Mine is credit but through my local bank. No one has a problem with it. Rent stuff all over. Hell I may even have bought one next year


That's too bad. If its a credit card it should have Visa or something on it right? Usually they are very good to us.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1811355 said:


> That hotel emailed me again asking if i could now the lawn. Drove by and its 2-3 ft tall. Told him a mower isn't going to cut that. He thought we could just mow and bag it. Yup


How does a hotel let the Grass get that long?? I'm surprised the city hasn't been on them. Shoot, I've even mowed our shop once this year.


----------



## gmcdan

not trying to be racist but most hotels are run by people from a different nation and probably get more leniency .


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1811343 said:


> good you should be in your old age. you dont think I work for peanuts runnin behind a mower do you:laughing:


Ya, I'm lost here.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1811353 said:


> Was suppose to rent a bark blower from there. Then says I have to go to little Canada. Ok make the 1 1/2 hour drive there only to find out they won't take my bank card. Needs to be a credit card like capitol one. Mine is credit but through my local bank. No one has a problem with it. Rent stuff all over. Hell I may even have bought one next year


That sucks!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1811358 said:


> That's too bad. If its a credit card it should have Visa or something on it right? Usually they are very good to us.


has master card right on it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1811364 said:


> That sucks!


oh well I get to run a track mustang


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1811370 said:


> oh well I get to run a track mustang


Fun........


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1811359 said:


> How does a hotel let the Grass get that long?? I'm surprised the city hasn't been on them. Shoot, I've even mowed our shop once this year.


Its funny because they just changed it into a holiday and all he cared about was getting the landscape done for inspection by corporate after I gave him a lawn bid and kept on him to sign. He said with them worrying about landscape hard to sign a maintenance contract.


----------



## TKLAWN

gmcdan;1811362 said:


> not trying to be racist but most hotels are run by people from a different nation and probably get more leniency .


Pretending to be ignorant only works for so long. Franchises or corporate still have rules to follow to prevent them from doing stuff like this. Hotels and businesses of the like are usually just being cheap seeing how long they can get by with it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1811368 said:


> has master card right on it.


That's really strange.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1811377 said:


> Pretending to be ignorant only works for so long. Franchises or corporate still have rules to follow to prevent them from doing stuff like this. Hotels and businesses of the like are usually just being cheap seeing how long they can get by with it.


That's exactly the reason. Did the same this winter.


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1811377 said:


> Pretending to be ignorant only works for so long. Franchises or corporate still have rules to follow to prevent them from doing stuff like this. Hotels and businesses of the like are usually just being cheap seeing how long they can get by with it.


Hotels are generally cheap, but so far this year we've managed to find the one's that want to do things correctly. Normally I avoid them like the plague.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Guess the hours are starting to catch up with me. 

Sat down on the couch at 6:30 last night for a few minutes before I headed out to start up an irrigation system, woke up this morning at 5:15.

At least the two guys I had start this week seem like they are going to work out.

Gotta get one in to get a health card so he can drive a truck around.


----------



## SnowGuy73

53° breezy overcast.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Little dew....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Up to 70% of rain tomorrow, 60% Sunday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1811392 said:


> Up to 70% of rain tomorrow, 60% Sunday.


Novak says tomorrow a washout.

Haven't had a dry weekend in a month.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1811393 said:


> Novak says tomorrow a washout.
> 
> Haven't had a dry weekend in a month.


Wonderful.....

I have about 18 grad parties to attend tomorrow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Today and Monday are the only 2 dry days in the next 7 according to NWS.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1811395 said:


> Today and Monday are the only 2 dry days in the next 7 according to NWS.


I saw that.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Glad the rain is coming for down here anyway. Lawns are showing signs of stress already. Well the ones without irrigation


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1811401 said:


> Glad the rain is coming for down here anyway. Lawns are showing signs of stress already. Well the ones without irrigation


You can have it, keep it down there.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak says chance for 90° and humid on Tuesday.


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1811403 said:


> Novak says chance for 90° and humid on Tuesday.


I hope he's right!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1811403 said:


> Novak says chance for 90° and humid on Tuesday.


Cafe that. Way to hot


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1811405 said:


> Cafe that. Way to hot


Wait, no so much for that day. We're doing a retaining wall Tuesday, hardscapes are the worst thing to do when it's that hot out. Maintenance is more enjoyable when it's hot & humid.


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1811407 said:


> Wait, no so much for that day. We're doing a retaining wall Tuesday, hardscapes are the worst thing to do when it's that hot out. Maintenance is more enjoyable when it's hot & humid.


Try working with asphalt some time.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1811407 said:


> Wait, no so much for that day. We're doing a retaining wall Tuesday, hardscapes are the worst thing to do when it's that hot out. Maintenance is more enjoyable when it's hot & humid.


Sweating while sitting on a mower is no fun in my book


----------



## qualitycut

I cant wait to be done with work today my body and brain are fried. More so my brain.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1811405 said:


> Cafe that. Way to hot


Agreed......


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1811409 said:


> Sweating while sitting on a mower is no fun in my book


It's MUCH better than freezing when on a mower.

An update for the irrigation pipe I put a hole in last week. We were back at the property yesterday, the flags I marked the area with were gone and the water was turned back on, so the company must have come out and fixed it. Emailed my client last week but never heard anything, figured she was out of town working and that I'd at least get a reply.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1811409 said:


> Sweating while sitting on a mower is no fun in my book


Again, agreed.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yesterday is my kind of weather!


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1811412 said:


> It's MUCH better than freezing when on a mower.
> 
> An update for the irrigation pipe I put a hole in last week. We were back at the property yesterday, the flags I marked the area with were gone and the water was turned back on, so the company must have come out and fixed it. Emailed my client last week but never heard anything, figured she was out of town working and that I'd at least get a reply.


You can always add more close. Can only take of so many. Unless your lwnmr that is.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Starting next Friday I'll be gone for 8 days


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1811416 said:


> Starting next Friday I'll be gone for 8 days


Not something I'd advertise.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1811417 said:


> Not something I'd advertise.


Its OK. I've got security and insurance


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1811421 said:


> Its OK. I've got security and insurance


Haha.

I like your thinking!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1811408 said:


> Try working with asphalt some time.


I have tried. Got called a hack.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1811423 said:


> I have tried. Got called a hack.


Haha. Try it again when it 105° and humid. I still feel bad for roofers when I see them though.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1811394 said:


> Wonderful.....
> 
> I have about 18 grad parties to attend tomorrow.


Sounds like you should be good and drunk tomorrow.


----------



## BossPlow614

I'm not one to rant about DOT enforcement (I will mention I had an inspection on my truck & enclosed trailer this morning, both passed with flying colors, They even commented on how nice & organized thing s were) but I passed an SUV towing a boat, lights didn't work & no safety chains. A commercial vehicle driver would probably be arrested for that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1811425 said:


> Sounds like you should be good and drunk tomorrow.


I think I'm driving...


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1811428 said:


> I think I'm driving...


Yea????????


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1811430 said:


> Yea????????


So not much drinking for me.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1811431 said:


> So not much drinking for me.


As long as its light out your fine. Lol


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1811432 said:


> As long as its light out your fine. Lol


Hahahahah.

Doh k.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1811411 said:


> Agreed......


X3 I think I've lost 10 pounds in the last week, I can't afford to loose much more. Might have to switch to the diesels.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh oh!!!!!


----------



## NorthernProServ

BossPlow614;1811427 said:


> I'm not one to rant about DOT enforcement (I will mention I had an inspection on my truck & enclosed trailer this morning, both passed with flying colors, They even commented on how nice & organized thing s were) but I passed an SUV towing a boat, lights didn't work & no safety chains. A commercial vehicle driver would probably be arrested for that.


haha isn't that the truth!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1811437 said:


> Oh oh!!!!!


Frankie!!


----------



## NorthernProServ

this is my view for the next 4 days...a guy can only take so many 12-14 hour days 6-7 days a week without a break. I trust my guys can hold the fort down for a few days.










lake Superior, about 65 with a breeze off the lake...prefect


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1811440 said:


> this is my view for the next 4 days...a guy can only take so many 12-14 hour days 6-7 days a week without a break. I trust my guys can hold the fort down for a few days.


Very nice.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh good. I'm at:

1/2-3/4" tomorrow
1-2" tomorrow night
1/2-3/4" Sunday.

Best call the shovelers.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1811440 said:


> this is my view for the next 4 days...a guy can only take so many 12-14 hour days 6-7 days a week without a break. I trust my guys can hold the fort down for a few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lake Superior, about 65 with a breeze off the lake...prefect


Did ya check your Ferris yet?

I'm thinking about heading out of town as well. Gonna be a complete washout here anyways. Not even sure I can get irrigation stuff done. NWS has me forecast for about 3" of rain over the next 2 days.


----------



## BossPlow614

Question for those that have a brush hog on their skids. What would you charge to brush hog an approx 5500 sq ft backyard (open access) in Crystal. Weeds are about 6' tall. Idk how my prospect let their backyard get this bad but PM me your price & availability!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

BossPlow614;1811444 said:


> Question for those that have a brush hog on their skids. What would you charge to brush hog an approx 5500 sq ft backyard (open access) in Crystal. Weeds are about 6' tall. Idk how my prospect let their backyard get this bad but PM me your price & availability!


No matter what. Someone will do it for $25 or less


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1811442 said:


> Oh good. I'm at:
> 
> 1/2-3/4" tomorrow
> 1-2" tomorrow night
> 1/2-3/4" Sunday.
> 
> Best call the shovelers.


I have a max of 2" forecasted for here. And chance of rain every day this week


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1811444 said:


> Question for those that have a brush hog on their skids. What would you charge to brush hog an approx 5500 sq ft backyard (open access) in Crystal. Weeds are about 6' tall. Idk how my prospect let their backyard get this bad but PM me your price & availability!


Don't have one on my skid, but have one on my big tractor.

$250, next Tuesday (10 days from now).


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1811443 said:


> Did ya check your Ferris yet?
> 
> I'm thinking about heading out of town as well. Gonna be a complete washout here anyways. Not even sure I can get irrigation stuff done. NWS has me forecast for about 3" of rain over the next 2 days.


I say go for it, we all bust our balls making the client happy, got to give a few days back to yourself.

Never got to check the bolts yet. However had the 
new 2100 side by side with the 2000 in a cleared out parking lot. The 2100 is about 2-3 mph faster so it seems, it just kept gaining distance... might have to check that one out as it is only 2.5 years old and a good bit slower.

I will check out both mowers when I return and let you know what I find.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1811448 said:


> Don't have one on my skid, but have one on my big tractor.
> 
> $250, next Tuesday (10 days from now).


Thank you. I'm sending the proposal now, it's a lawn removal & install with irrigation. We have everything else handled.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

what goes through some people minds? is this a past employee of anyone on here? I am sure no one wont admit it though

http://bringmethenews.com/2014/06/13/fight-between-tree-trimmers-leads-to-chainsaw-shovel-duel/


----------



## SnowGuy73

Anyone do irrigation in savage?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1811452 said:


> what goes through some people minds? is this a past employee of anyone on here? I am sure no one wont admit it though
> 
> http://bringmethenews.com/2014/06/13/fight-between-tree-trimmers-leads-to-chainsaw-shovel-duel/


Posted that yesterday.


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1811453 said:


> Anyone do irrigation in savage?


Installation?


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1811455 said:


> Installation?


Maintenance it sounds like.


----------



## qualitycut

Time to invest in some monkey butt or quit wearing boxers.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1811459 said:


> Time to invest in some monkey butt or quit wearing boxers.


Wasn't even warm today. You got issues!

Haha.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1811460 said:


> Wasn't even warm today. You got issues!
> 
> Haha.


It is when your laying sod it hasn't had time to heal lol


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1811463 said:


> It is when your laying sod it hasn't had time to heal lol


Maybe you need to wipe better!

Lol.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1811464 said:


> Maybe you need to wipe better!
> 
> Lol.


Other end lol.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1811465 said:


> Other end lol.


Hahahahah!


----------



## NorthernProServ

better not look at the weather story....that is alot of rain.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Good luck SUCKERS!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS is saying 4.5" possible... Damn!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1811469 said:


> Good luck SUCKERS!!!!


I'm not worried.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I would rather get 4.5" than 1/2". 4.5", it affects people and they feel bad that you're trying to get stuff done.

1/2" over the week and people wonder why the yard is dried out.


----------



## NorthernProServ

4.5" of snow sounds great right now hahaha!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

NorthernProServ;1811474 said:


> 4.5" of snow sounds great right now hahaha!!!!


My wife said....Imagine if it were snow. 45" give or take payuppayuppayup


----------



## hansenslawncare

anybody mow around 1215 Davern St in st paul

or 6613 Humboldt Ave S in richfield?

have names, numbers, emails for new hits on my website today.

if you want them please email me at: [email protected]


----------



## andersman02

What are you charging for roundup apps to commercial properties? I'm thinking of going too a straight power gallon rate for apps


----------



## andersman02

Did 15 gallons in 3.5 hours, mostly out of a backpack some spray tank. 3 close apts


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1811454 said:


> Posted that yesterday.


Totally missed that


----------



## andersman02

Was thinking 65hr + materials


----------



## Green Grass

At this rate I won't mow this all summer!


----------



## SnowGuy73

64° overcast breezy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1811481 said:


> At this rate I won't mow this all summer!


Is that your backyard?

Looks nice!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Rain moving in from the west.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1811484 said:


> Rain moving in from the west.


Trying to decide if I call the guys off? Or roll the dice and see how much we can get done???

First round doesn't look to be all day.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1811485 said:


> Trying to decide if I call the guys off? Or roll the dice and see how much we can get done???
> 
> First round doesn't look to be all day.


If you need to work I don't think they'll melt.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1811486 said:


> If you need to work I don't think they'll melt.


Kinda want to go back to sleep. It can get done tomorrow.

However, sounds like they are here, I heard one of them pulling in.

Guess I'll get up.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Raining here.


----------



## qualitycut

Going to go they my half roll of sod I was short yesterday. Then do nothing the rest of the day.


----------



## qualitycut

At least I won't feel bad sitting on the couch all day if its raining.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1811489 said:


> Raining here.


better start raining darn quick, we called of our day at 430 this morning. Im going to be mad if its not pouring rain in about 10 minutes.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1811492 said:


> better start raining darn quick, we called of our day at 430 this morning. Im going to be mad if its not pouring rain in about 10 minutes.


Rain only lasted about 15 minutes here. Now just big drops every few seconds.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1811492 said:


> better start raining darn quick, we called of our day at 430 this morning. Im going to be mad if its not pouring rain in about 10 minutes.


Within the hour it will be


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We got the rain gear on, but no rain in Taylors Falls yet.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Raining here again now.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Oh its coming. Heavier rain Lake Mtka now.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Wow. Three 13 hour days in a row. Thought I may put my feet up for a few minutes. Wife says. "Let's get some chores done seeing as its raining. Its a good time to do some cleaning and repairs. Now that your home.". So much for putting my feet up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Radar is falling apart.

Looks like we will get these schools done.


----------



## banonea

This is what we have been working on for the last week and a half. this is what we started with.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1811504 said:


> This is what we have been working on for the last week and a half. this is what we started with.....


Looks good!!!!!

Oh, before pics...... My bad.


----------



## banonea

Here are the after photos. we still need to do the walk path from the deck to the patio area. Doing it all in custom formed concert paver with a stone fire pit. Real proud of my boys, we love doing this kinda landscaping, and I like to think we are good at what we do


----------



## banonea

Not sure if anyone is looking but I have a power broom for a gravely 2602. I got it when I bought the mower. not sure of the model or what it is worth. don't think I will use it. I am open to offers. It has the frame mount and belts for the unit.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Wind really picked up, down pour.


----------



## banonea

Today is my add to the post count day

Question

I am looking at a 2012 bobcat S150 with a Kubota diesel 300 hours on it. It was taken in at bobcat of Rochester. A farmer owned it ( and trust me, it smells like it) but they haven't services it for sale yet. they are asking $13,000 for it and I wondering if that is a good price for it. I am checking to see if they offer a extended warranty I can get for it for all the major stuff, but other than tires and a couple of small things and one hell of a bath, it looks to be in great shape......thoughts?Thumbs Up


----------



## hansenslawncare

No one works, or knows someone who works in St. Paul or Richfield??? Have quality leads that I'd like to send to someone; not asking anything in return.


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;1811511 said:


> Today is my add to the post count day
> 
> Question
> 
> I am looking at a 2012 bobcat S150 with a Kubota diesel 300 hours on it. It was taken in at bobcat of Rochester. A farmer owned it ( and trust me, it smells like it) but they haven't services it for sale yet. they are asking $13,000 for it and I wondering if that is a good price for it. I am checking to see if they offer a extended warranty I can get for it for all the major stuff, but other than tires and a couple of small things and one hell of a bath, it looks to be in great shape......thoughts?Thumbs Up


Cab enclosure?


----------



## TKLAWN

banonea;1811511 said:


> Today is my add to the post count day
> 
> Question
> 
> I am looking at a 2012 bobcat S150 with a Kubota diesel 300 hours on it. It was taken in at bobcat of Rochester. A farmer owned it ( and trust me, it smells like it) but they haven't services it for sale yet. they are asking $13,000 for it and I wondering if that is a good price for it. I am checking to see if they offer a extended warranty I can get for it for all the major stuff, but other than tires and a couple of small things and one hell of a bath, it looks to be in great shape......thoughts?Thumbs Up


Go buy it right now before it's gone. Easily worth $20,000.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1811514 said:


> Go buy it right now before it's gone. Easily worth $20,000.


Depends on if the cab is enclosed, air, 2 speed.


----------



## banonea

SnowGuy73;1811513 said:


> Cab enclosure?


yes, new door glass cab heat, 2 speed, aux hydro, power attachment hook up. not sure on cab ac


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1811516 said:


> Depends on if the cab is enclosed, air, 2 speed.


True but with 300 hours it's worth more than 13,000


----------



## banonea

TKLAWN;1811514 said:


> Go buy it right now before it's gone. Easily worth $20,000.


that was my thought, but I took such a bath on my last one I wanted a second opinion on it. I got photos but they will not load, going to try to get different photos later today


----------



## banonea

TKLAWN;1811518 said:


> True but with 300 hours it's worth more than 13,000


Sorry typo, 5300 hours


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;1811517 said:


> yes, new door glass cab heat, 2 speed, aux hydro, power attachment hook up. not sure on cab ac


Buy it today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;1811521 said:


> Sorry typo, 5300 hours


Might be a little high on the price with those hours.


----------



## TKLAWN

banonea;1811521 said:


> Sorry typo, 5300 hours


Too many hours for me. That price does seem more in line then though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1811517 said:


> yes, new door glass cab heat, 2 speed, aux hydro, power attachment hook up. not sure on cab ac


Then yeah, it's worth $13,000.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1811440 said:


> this is my view for the next 4 days...a guy can only take so many 12-14 hour days 6-7 days a week without a break. I trust my guys can hold the fort down for a few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lake Superior, about 65 with a breeze off the lake...prefect


Looks fantastic... been in Owatonna this weekend for the MN FD Association this weekend... way too much beer...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We are calling it a day.


----------



## djagusch

banonea;1811511 said:


> Today is my add to the post count day
> 
> Question
> 
> I am looking at a 2012 bobcat S150 with a Kubota diesel 300 hours on it. It was taken in at bobcat of Rochester. A farmer owned it ( and trust me, it smells like it) but they haven't services it for sale yet. they are asking $13,000 for it and I wondering if that is a good price for it. I am checking to see if they offer a extended warranty I can get for it for all the major stuff, but other than tires and a couple of small things and one hell of a bath, it looks to be in great shape......thoughts?Thumbs Up


2 years ago I bought a 2010 s205 with 4000 hrs for 14k. Very similar options. Farm owned. Paint was rough and I figured it ran 14 hrs daily. The manure is suppose to be hard on seals but haven't seen much issues on mine yet.

Small issues come up but nothing major.

If you pass on the ss let me know the contact info because I might snatched it up.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1811483 said:


> Is that your backyard?
> 
> Looks nice!


That would be a customer on lake Minnetonka. It is about 50 yards long and it is all standing water.


----------



## SSS Inc.

That Bobcat is worth about 10,000 at auction max.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1811530 said:


> That would be a customer on lake Minnetonka. It is about 50 yards long and it is all standing water.


Nice......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1811531 said:


> That Bobcat is worth about 10,000 at auction max.


Using adhuntr that skid is a good price if Bano is going to keep it.

Trying to flip it and make a decent profit? Ehhh.... maybe, depending on how long he can afford to tie up the $13,000.


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1811511 said:


> Today is my add to the post count day
> 
> Question
> 
> I am looking at a 2012 bobcat S150 with a Kubota diesel 300 hours on it. It was taken in at bobcat of Rochester. A farmer owned it ( and trust me, it smells like it) but they haven't services it for sale yet. they are asking $13,000 for it and I wondering if that is a good price for it. I am checking to see if they offer a extended warranty I can get for it for all the major stuff, but other than tires and a couple of small things and one hell of a bath, it looks to be in great shape......thoughts?Thumbs Up


I'm not sure what you plan on using it for but in my opinion I would go up a bit in size. If you plan on lifting pallets of sos or block it won't do it. I'm glad I went the bigger machine. Its right in small areas but works even on the small Minneapolis lots.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1811534 said:


> I'm not sure what you plan on using it for but in my opinion I would go up a bit in size. If you plan on lifting pallets of sos or block it won't do it. I'm glad I went the bigger machine. Its right in small areas but works even on the small Minneapolis lots.


 not really looking to use it much for pallets more for sand dirty snow removal


----------



## banonea

banonea;1811535 said:


> not really looking to use it much for pallets more for sand dirty snow removal


and compared to the size of my last one that I sold and the things I could do with that I can't even imagine what I will be able to do with this one


----------



## SnowGuy73

Its a damn monsoon here!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Just under 1/2" of rain so far.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Rain is essentially going around us.

Just don't want to deal with it today.


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea;1811506 said:


> Here are the after photos. we still need to do the walk path from the deck to the patio area. Doing it all in custom formed concert paver with a stone fire pit. Real proud of my boys, we love doing this kinda landscaping, and I like to think we are good at what we do


Nice work!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1811533 said:


> Using adhuntr that skid is a good price if Bano is going to keep it.
> 
> Trying to flip it and make a decent profit? Ehhh.... maybe, depending on how long he can afford to tie up the $13,000.


I agree it priced right on the retail side. Those hours would scare me and also the high probability that has never been cleaned. That's a lot if hours in just a couple years. I would think a better machine could be found in the 2008-10 range for the same money. We dump our machines around the 2500 hour mark. That's usually when we start having issues.

Crazy windy and rainy in shakopee now. I think I might lose a tree or two.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1811542 said:


> I think I might lose a tree or two.


I was thinking the same.


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1811535 said:


> not really looking to use it much for pallets more for sand dirty snow removal


For those tasks should work fine


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1811542 said:


> I agree it priced right on the retail side. Those hours would scare me and also the high probability that has never been cleaned. That's a lot if hours in just a couple years. I would think a better machine could be found in the 2008-10 range for the same money. We dump our machines around the 2500 hour mark. That's usually when we start having issues.
> 
> Crazy windy and rainy in shakopee now. I think I might lose a tree or two.


That's why I ended up going new seems like everything thE was traded has over 3000 hrs. Couple years ago seemed like people trader in at 1500


----------



## qualitycut

Well hopefully those 5 yards of Harwood chips we put in yesterday stay in the beds if we get a hard down pour


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1811543 said:


> I was thinking the same.


Just lost the screen door going into our shop. Thing whipped open and snapped the little chain. We didn't need it anyway.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1811548 said:


> Just lost the screen door going into our shop. Thing whipped open and snapped the little chain. We didn't need it anyway.


Hahahahah.

Oh well!


----------



## qualitycut

Wins picked up here as well. Hope I didn't lose my waste of money hanging baskets the gf just has to have


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1811550 said:


> Wins picked up here as well. Hope I didn't lose my waste of money hanging baskets the gf just has to have


Wouldn't that just be a bummer!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1811547 said:


> Well hopefully those 5 yards of Harwood chips we put in yesterday stay in the beds if we get a hard down pour


We did 67 yards yesterday that I'm worried about


----------



## qualitycut

Nice. Just got my property tax refund check for 1069.00
New tv for the basement.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1811552 said:


> We did 67 yards yesterday that I'm worried about


Hope it wasn't died mulch


----------



## SnowGuy73

Anyone of you the one selling the t3000 on Craigslist?


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1811542 said:


> Crazy windy and rainy in shakopee now. I think I might lose a tree or two.


It's been calm and sunny here since about 10:30


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1811556 said:


> It's been calm and sunny here since about 10:30


Were down a wind chime here....


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1811556 said:


> It's been calm and sunny here since about 10:30


Wow. Snow guy and I are getting hammered by this storm. Winds just really picked up. Sounded like a tornado in our shop. Im watching a pine tree bend at about 45° right now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1811558 said:


> Wow. Snow guy and I are getting hammered by this storm. Winds just really picked up. Sounded like a tornado in our shop. Im watching a pine tree bend at about 45° right now.


This is crazy!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

I see we are smack dab in the middle of a high wind warning.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1811558 said:


> Wow. Snow guy and I are getting hammered by this storm. Winds just really picked up. Sounded like a tornado in our shop. Im watching a pine tree bend at about 45° right now.


Great its coming ne right in my direction.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1811559 said:


> This is crazy!!


This is crazy. I've never seen wind this hard. Got nervous for a second thinking our overhead doors were gonna blow in.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1811562 said:


> This is crazy. I've never seen wind this hard. Got nervous for a second thinking our overhead doors were gonna blow in.


 I bet!!......


----------



## qualitycut

Branches snaping ...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Lost power now. F this.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Got rain in the forecast everyday but Monday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1811566 said:


> Lost power now. F this.


I just saw Shakopee public utilities drive by....


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1811569 said:


> I just saw Shakopee public utilities drive by....


No fire pages yet for trees down can't be that bad.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1811570 said:


> No fire pages yet for trees down can't be that bad.


Nope, I heard Chaska and waconia though.


----------



## SnowGuy73

My neighbors storm door just blew open and shattered!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Power is out!


----------



## qualitycut

Getting worse hear must finally be getting the good stuff


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1811570 said:


> No fire pages yet for trees down can't be that bad.


Its relentless. It was entertaining but now that the power is out my truck is stuck inside our shop unless i unhook the opener 20' up on the ceiling. Problem is its too dang dark.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1811573 said:


> Power is out!


boy this power and sun is rough!!


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1811575 said:


> Its relentless. It was entertaining but now that the power is out my truck is stuck inside our shop unless i unhook the opener 20' up on the ceiling. Problem is its too dang dark.


Just take a dump truck over to Snow's house and drink the beer before it gets warm!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1811572 said:


> My neighbors storm door just blew open and shattered!


Yikes.

Two doors, a wind chime, and no power!!!!!! Send in the national guard!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1811578 said:


> Yikes.
> 
> Two doors, a wind chime, and no power!!!!!! Send in the national guard!


Haha

And I just heard thunder again.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1811578 said:


> Yikes.
> 
> Two doors, a wind chime, and no power!!!!!! Send in the national guard!


we will get the President coming too Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

How the hell are they still running horse's at canterbury?? I'm about a block a way and there is no way, but PA is on kfan calling a race.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1811581 said:


> How the hell are they still running horse's at canterbury?? I'm about a block a way and there is no way, but PA is on kfan calling a race.


They do that before races even start. Just replays of races.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1811581 said:


> How the hell are they still running horse's at canterbury?? I'm about a block a way and there is no way, but PA is on kfan calling a race.


They run faster in lighting!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1811580 said:


> we will get the President coming too Thumbs Up


Wrong part of the country......


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1811584 said:


> Wrong part of the country......


I swear I read something else a minute ago.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Not having WiFi sucks..... With Sprint!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1811585 said:


> I swear I read something else a minute ago.


Thought I'd change it.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1811586 said:


> Not having WiFi sucks..... With Sprint!


Boy I love AT&T!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1811588 said:


> Boy I love AT&T!!


Happy for you!


----------



## Green Grass

starting to cloud up again.


----------



## qualitycut

Looks like some nasty stuff on the bottom of this storm in Iowa


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm pissed I didn't stay working. Wasted day in the north metro.


----------



## Green Grass

storm is growing!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1811591 said:


> Looks like some nasty stuff on the bottom of this storm in Iowa


I was looking at that too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

3/4" here.......


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1811593 said:


> storm is growing!


Awesome! Wife said it just started blowing in mpls. She also said my idiot neighbor that I always talk about is out picking up sticks. OCD much.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1811595 said:


> 3/4" here.......


1/4" here......


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1811596 said:


> Awesome! Wife said it just started blowing in mpls. She also said my idiot neighbor that I always talk about is out picking up sticks. OCD much.


maybe he will blow away.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Like it never rained between Isanti / North Branch.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1811599 said:


> Like it never rained between Isanti / North Branch.


minus some puddles looked like that here to.


----------



## SnowGuy73

3 calls in 2 minutes.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Trees down all over.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1811601 said:


> 3 calls in 2 minutes.


knew it was just a matter of time.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1811554 said:


> Hope it wasn't died mulch


Nope all natural, but its sloped on the edge of creek bed


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1811602 said:


> Trees down all over.


My mom called when leaving Burnsville center and said there were as well as eagen. Wonder if it makes it here.


----------



## Green Grass

I wonder what happened to SSS did the storm get him?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1811575 said:


> Its relentless. It was entertaining but now that the power is out my truck is stuck inside our shop unless i unhook the opener 20' up on the ceiling. Problem is its too dang dark.


That happened to me a couple winters ago. I climed my tail up there. Had the wife hold a flash light. That sucker was heavy


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Scary. Windy all morning now there's no wind. But raining


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1811606 said:


> I wonder what happened to SSS did the storm get him?


I went on the hunt for a flashlight. Found a headlamp. I think I need some more windows in the shop area. Also found a 20' 2x2 and am hoping I can disconnect one of the overhead doors from the ground and get the heck out of here.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1811609 said:


> I went on the hunt for a flashlight. Found a headlamp. I think I need some more windows in the shop area. Also found a 20' 2x2 and am hoping I can disconnect one of the overhead doors from the ground and get the heck out of here.


Just call 911 and Snow will come help you!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1811608 said:


> Scary. Windy all morning now there's no wind. But raining


National prediction center upgraded your area to 3-4" of rain.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1811611 said:


> National prediction center upgraded your area to 3-4" of rain.


I saw that. If it comes slow it will do good. If not it'll just run off. That's the only thing I don't like. Heard the talk of floods too


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1811610 said:


> Just call 911 and Snow will come help you!


We got power again. Moved my truck outside just in case.


----------



## albhb3

what just steady rain in rosemount not to much wind.... I bet the hoyty toyties on tonka aint to happy. At this rate they might as well pull the docks


----------



## Greenery

albhb3;1811615 said:


> what just steady rain in rosemount not to much wind.... I bet the hoyty toyties on tonka aint to happy. At this rate they might as well pull the docks


The dock guys gotta be lovin it, pay for install then pay to raise it up. The lakes full to the brim with cafe anyways.


----------



## albhb3

Greenery;1811616 said:


> The dock guys gotta be lovin it, pay for install then pay to raise it up. The lakes full to the brim with cafe anyways.


:laughing:

yeah I find that pretty damn funny as well


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Rain is going to go around me. Haven't had .1" inch all day. Stuff in SD is going N.

I'm gonna look the fool.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Blue skies, sun is out. Cafe.

Thunderstorms likely now every day(and/or night) for the next week.


But hey!! At least the Dandelions aren't flowering and grass isn't going to seed anymore.

Guess I better get out there Monday and get those irrigation systems running.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sun is trying to come out here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Grass grew about 3" today too.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Channel 5 shows 3.26" of rain between now and Monday.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;1811629 said:


> Channel 5 shows 3.26" of rain between now and Monday.


NWS upped there totals too on the weather story.


----------



## gmcdan

albhb3;1811617 said:


> :laughing:
> 
> yeah I find that pretty damn funny as well







:laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1811630 said:


> NWS upped there totals too on the weather story.


Oh well, it happens.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Raining again, thunder too.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1811638 said:


> Raining again, thunder too.


getting dark here


----------



## jimslawnsnow

sun trying to come out. windy as heck too


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1811639 said:


> getting dark here


Same here. Raining too.

**Lots of tree damage by our shop in Shakopee. There is stuff blown everywhere. A small 20' tree is sitting at about 45º.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Looks really dark to the north. Listening to the wind if I didn't know better I'd think it was winter


----------



## SSS Inc.

Just ran to the garage and back for fun. Raining cats and dogs. Then I got the kids to do it.....then the wife

edit: whoops

REMEMBER...IF YOU CAN HEAR THUNDER...YOU ARE CLOSE ENOUGH TO THE
STORM TO BE STRUCK BY LIGHTNING. SEEK SAFE SHELTER IMMEDIATELY.
DOWNPOURS COULD LEAD TO PONDING OF WATER ON ROADS AND MINOR FLOODING
OF POOR DRAINAGE LOCATIONS. NEVER DRIVE INTO AREAS WHERE WATER
COVERS THE ROAD.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1811645 said:


> Just ran to the garage and back for fun. Raining cats and dogs. Then I got the kids to do it.....then the wife


wife doing a wet T-shirt contest?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Rain has stopped for now again.


----------



## qualitycut

Some crazy cloud to ground lightning


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1811647 said:


> Rain has stopped for now again.


Pouring here! can't see the end of my driveway.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1811649 said:


> Pouring here! can't see the end of my driveway.


That's what was here about an hour ago.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1811648 said:


> Some crazy cloud to ground lightning


Its a beautiful thing!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1811651 said:


> Its a beautiful thing!


till you have to go play in it!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1811652 said:


> till you have to go play in it!


Part of the thrill!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1811654 said:


> Part of the thrill!


That's what I thought until I read the "Special Weather Statement". 

**And no wet t-shirts for the wife Green. She ran too fast.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1811655 said:


> That's what I thought until I read the "Special Weather Statement".
> 
> **And no wet t-shirts for the wife Green. She ran too fast.


So you won the contest??


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1811655 said:


> That's what I thought until I read the "Special Weather Statement".
> 
> **And no wet t-shirts for the wife Green. She ran too fast.


What did the weather statement say?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Only needed a few more minutes but no. Had to use an umbrella to finish grilling. Been coming down good for half an hour


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Holy lightening and thunder, shaking the house


----------



## SnowGuy73

I forgot to get a look at the rain gauge here...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Headed to TI for some cosmic bowling with the kids. Maybe some Blackjack.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1811661 said:


> Headed to TI for some cosmic bowling with the kids. Maybe some Blackjack.


I am going to start building an Ark.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1811662 said:


> I am going to start building an Ark.


Hoping the river doesn't rise too fast in Hastings and we can get back home!!!


----------



## albhb3

Green Grass;1811662 said:


> I am going to start building an Ark.


can I make reservations or are you full up. Ill bring the beer


----------



## qualitycut

K rain can be done for a few weeks, the grass is growing fast enough already. The kiddie pool for the dogs was empty this morning and now is damn near to the top.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1811657 said:


> What did the weather statement say?


Just what I put in as an edit on the last page.....that its dangerous to run around outside with three kids when there is thunder. 

And Green, I totally won the contest. wesport


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;1811666 said:


> Just what I put in as an edit on the last page.....that its dangerous to run around outside with three kids when there is thunder.
> 
> And Green, I totally won the contest. wesport


yea baby yea!


----------



## Green Grass

albhb3;1811664 said:


> can I make reservations or are you full up. Ill bring the beer


depends on the type of beer!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1811666 said:


> Just what I put in as an edit on the last page.....that its dangerous to run around outside with three kids when there is thunder.
> 
> And Green, I totally won the contest. wesport


Moobs in play????


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1811669 said:


> Moobs in play????


Stop! :laughing:


----------



## unit28

Guess my DGEX forecast note that I posted last week was on target......

.DAY ONE...TODAY AND TONIGHT

WIDESPREAD SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS WILL CONTINUE ACROSS THE
OUTLOOK AREA THROUGH THIS MORNING. GIVEN RAINFALL YESTERDAY AND
OVERNIGHT...THIS WILL CONTINUE THE THREAT FOR FLASH FLOODING. IN
ADDITION...A FEW STRONG TO SEVERE STORMS CAPABLE OF PRODUCING WIND
GUSTS IN EXCESS OF 50 MPH WILL BE POSSIBLE THIS MORNING ALONG AND
EAST OF THE I-35 CORRIDOR.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...MONDAY THROUGH SATURDAY

WAVES OF MORE SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS ARE EXPECTED FROM MONDAY
AFTERNOON THROUGH FRIDAY. SEVERE STORMS WILL BE POSSIBLE WITH ANY
ACTIVITY THAT DEVELOPS MONDAY THROUGH WEDNESDAY.

*oh boy*

IN ADDITION...
SEVERAL INCHES OF RAIN ARE POSSIBLE NEXT WEEK...


----------



## unit28

A combination of moderately strong thermodynamics and deeper layer
ascent assocd with the neg-tilting trough should tend to maintain
the qlcs through sunrise. One factor though that should tend to
foster some gradual weakening of the convection will be the
increase in low level cinh...but the strong mid/upr lvl dynamics
should support enough forced ascent for the current convection to
persist several more hours.

Rainfall rates of 1 to 2 inches/hr coupled with the repeating
nature/persistence of some of the activity will maintain the flash
flood threat through the early morning hours...and esp with
locally saturated ground.

*attn...wfo...grb...arx...mpx...dmx...fsd...oax...*


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1811666 said:


> Just what I put in as an edit on the last page.....that its dangerous to run around outside with three kids when there is thunder.
> 
> And Green, I totally won the contest. wesport


Hahahahah.

Love it!


----------



## SnowGuy73

61° windy rain.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm just over 3" of rain.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1811684 said:


> I'm just over 3" of rain.


Don't have a gauge. (That reminds me I need to get one) but of say I'm close to "3 judging by what water is in the ditches and pot holes


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SnowGuy73;1811684 said:


> I'm just over 3" of rain.


I believe it, the rain gauge wasn't emptied so it had 5" in it BUT the pool is to the top of the skimmers. That means the pool went up close to 2.5"

Edit just did the math about 1200 gallons to raise the level 2.5"


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1811684 said:


> I'm just over 3" of rain.


3.4" here over night.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Guess it's the same people measuring the snow do the rain. Anyone else see ch9? 1.8" was the highest reading


----------



## SnoFarmer

rain
.........


----------



## unit28

bbq
.........................


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Happy Dads day to all. My wish for today .....give me my space. And a day of rest. Cheers to all fathers!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

sun is out here


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Been raining all morning, complete down pour right now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Slept in a bit this morning. Woke up to find we don't have any power.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1811690 said:


> 3.4" here over night.


Just overnight!!

Damn!


----------



## SnowGuy73

A break in the rain for now here.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1811701 said:


> Slept in a bit this morning. Woke up to find we don't have any power.


We had a couple brown outs last night so I just shut everything off


----------



## SnowGuy73

I have rain chance every day now, even tomorrow.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1811702 said:


> Just overnight!!
> 
> Damn!


I was in the center of the pouring rain all night. It is still pouring out here on and off.


----------



## qualitycut

Kiddy pool over flowed with water


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Rain here now. Maybe I should push for my father's day present while the kids are still sleeping.

They'll wake up for sure in the next 2 minutes then.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

jeez is this west wind trying to blow me to Wisconsin?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1811709 said:


> Rain here now. Maybe I should push for my father's day present while the kids are still sleeping.
> 
> They'll wake up for sure in the next 2 minutes then.


That's a minute and a half more than you need


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sun is trying to come out here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

This wind should dry things up quick.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak says another 3-5" through this week.


----------



## Drakeslayer

I hope the jockeys brought extra goggles today. Track conditions will be muddy!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1811713 said:


> That's a minute and a half more than you need


Wow...... Sheesh!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Sun poking out here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1811719 said:


> Sun poking out here


I ..... Nevermind.....


----------



## qualitycut

Question. How much faster would my 48 exmark zero turn mow vs my ferris walkbehind 3-4 mph?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like I should go load up the mower. Rain should be done.

Awfully wet outside though. Not sure what to do. Can't get caught up on paperwork with no power. 

Can sit and stare at the wall.

Or I can go try to get some small accounts done.

Or I could try to install the isolation tank on my Z-spray to spray roundup.

Or I could go start up some more irrigation systems.

Or I could go clean out my trucks.

Oops. Power. Guess I can add paperwork now.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1811723 said:


> Looks like I should go load up the mower. Rain should be done.
> 
> Awfully wet outside though. Not sure what to do. Can't get caught up on paperwork with no power.
> 
> Can sit and stare at the wall.
> 
> Or I can go try to get some small accounts done.
> 
> Or I could try to install the isolation tank on my Z-spray to spray roundup.
> 
> Or I could go start up some more irrigation systems.
> 
> Or I could go clean out my trucks.
> 
> Oops. Power. Guess I can add paperwork now.


Or you could just take the day off and enjoy it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1811726 said:


> Or you could just take the day off and enjoy it.


Ultimately, this is what is happening.

Heading to Sam's Club to see if they have a time clock, running to Best Buy to exchange out my headphones that are broke, then going to Texas Roadhouse with my parents.

Get home in time to get everything ready for my guys and see what happens this week.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Beautiful day!!!!!


----------



## MNPLOWCO

For all you ditch mowers...and if you snow blow and need to reach some really weird places.
Check the pics out.

Interesting.Thumbs Up

http://www.ebay.com/itm/F550-8CYL-6...avy_Equipment_Attachments&hash=item43cafe3243


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1811730 said:


> Beautiful day!!!!!


Sure is. To bad tomorrow is Monday though!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1811739 said:


> Sure is. To bad tomorrow is Monday though!


I just said the same thing..


----------



## SnowGuy73

MNPLOWCO;1811738 said:


> For all you ditch mowers...and if you snow blow and need to reach some really weird places.
> Check the pics out.
> 
> Interesting.Thumbs Up
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/F550-8CYL-6...avy_Equipment_Attachments&hash=item43cafe3243


Looks fun, and dangerous.


----------



## TKLAWN

http://www.findlotsize.com/?place=112050+hundertmark+rd+chaska+mn&r=e
Looking to see what you guys think on this.
Pricing for
1.Plowing at 1 inch done by 7am.
2.Push back or relocate piles as needed.
3.Salt lot as needed.
4.no shoveling included on site employee does it.
5. Monthly price for 6 months no tax.
I have my thoughts but I might be way off,after all this is a snow plow site.
Thanks fellas!


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1811746 said:


> http://www.findlotsize.com/?place=112050+hundertmark+rd+chaska+mn&r=e
> Looking to see what you guys think on this.
> Pricing for
> 1.Plowing at 1 inch done by 7am.
> 2.Push back or relocate piles as needed.
> 3.Salt lot as needed.
> 4.no shoveling included on site employee does it.
> 5. Monthly price for 6 months no tax.
> I have my thoughts but I might be way off,after all this is a snow plow site.
> Thanks fellas!


I never like the term "as needed"...


----------



## qualitycut

I'm already dreading scheduling two new construction installs for this week. I think its going to be near impossible to get sod if it keeps raining like this.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1811747 said:


> I never like the term "as needed"...


I never have either. Just asking for a dispute.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1811751 said:


> I'm already dreading scheduling two new construction installs for this week. I think its going to be near impossible to get sod if it keeps raining like this.


Already decided we are going to delay the tearout in Uptown again.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1811751 said:


> I'm already dreading scheduling two new construction installs for this week. I think its going to be near impossible to get sod if it keeps raining like this.


We're having trouble ourselves. Found out today there are five large trees that fell over onto a pathway we were supposed to pave tomorrow. Not to mention half of it is underwater. :realmad:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1811747 said:


> I never like the term "as needed"...


I shut them down when they say "as needed". Its on my terms or they call within reasonable time. hear disasters all the time


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1811751 said:


> I'm already dreading scheduling two new construction installs for this week. I think its going to be near impossible to get sod if it keeps raining like this.


Lawn work is going to be tough and what makes it worse is I'm gone next week. Guess I'll be like lwnmr and mow with rain gear on and not use my exmarks


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Father's day gift from the 12 year old. I've probably let him in on one too many stories from work.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1811752 said:


> I never have either. Just asking for a dispute.


Agreed......


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;1811759 said:


> I shut them down when they say "as needed". Its on my terms or they call within reasonable time. hear disasters all the time


I can change the wording to contractors descision.
Throw out a price.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1811747 said:


> I never like the term "as needed"...


$750 / month. Will go for about $625 / month.


----------



## Deershack

SSS Inc.;1811754 said:


> We're having trouble ourselves. Found out today there are five large trees that fell over onto a pathway we were supposed to pave tomorrow. Not to mention half of it is underwater. :realmad:


Rick, did you get my PM?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Deershack;1811771 said:


> Rick, did you get my PM?


Lee, not until just now. I'm glad you let me know. Will send a response shortly.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1811769 said:


> $750 / month. Will go for about $625 / month.


I'm guessing less.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1811774 said:


> I'm guessing less.


I'm at $483.00


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1811776 said:


> I'm at $483.00


It's a Montessori school. Big bucks. I'm at $950. salt and bobcat are extra.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1811778 said:


> It's a Montessori school. Big bucks. I'm at $950.


Hahahahah.....

Doh K!


----------



## TKLAWN

Drakeslayer;1811778 said:


> It's a Montessori school. Big bucks. I'm at $950. salt and bobcat are extra.


I would actually like to get the account though.


----------



## Deershack

SSS Inc.;1811772 said:


> Lee, not until just now. I'm glad you let me know. Will send a response shortly.


Got you reply. When I tried to reply to yours, I got a message that your not accepting any PM's.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1811780 said:


> I would actually like to get the account though.


It'd be a nice little account to have.

My guess is, like most places they are used to a low price and want to get it lower.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1811778 said:


> It's a Montessori school. Big bucks. I'm at $950. salt and bobcat are extra.


I'd take it for that..........but it's not going to happen.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Deershack;1811781 said:


> Got you reply. When I tried to reply to yours, I got a message that your not accepting any PM's.


Thats funny, I got a reply but it was blank. I figured you didn't feel like typing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Finally getting caught up on paperwork.

No wonder some of these guys work for a week then quit.

Already have notices from Child Services, some of these guys owe $1,000+ / month in child support.

At $11 / hour, they're clearing $350 +/- a week. They can't even afford gas to drive to work with that child support.

Had another wage garnishment come through last week for the employee that quit Memorial Day night, was supposed to start taking out $250 / month in back taxes.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1811785 said:


> Finally getting caught up on paperwork.
> 
> No wonder some of these guys work for a week then quit.
> 
> Already have notices from Child Services, some of these guys owe $1,000+ / month in child support.
> 
> At $11 / hour, they're clearing $350 +/- a week. They can't even afford gas to drive to work with that child support.
> 
> Had another wage garnishment come through last week for the employee that quit Memorial Day night, was supposed to start taking out $250 / month in back taxes.


That sounds like a mess to deal with. If you pay a little more would you be able to draw from a more reliable labor pool? I really don't know I'm just curious.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1811786 said:


> That sounds like a mess to deal with. If you pay a little more would you be able to draw from a more reliable labor pool? I really don't know I'm just curious.


Can't really afford to pay more. Already have the properties bid out.

Already pushing the budgets as is.

I have a couple of guys that would come to work for me, don't have this baggage, would be excellent workers, but they want $20 / hour.

Most guys here would agree you can't pay guys $20 / hour to cut grass, MAYBE landscape if they were EXCELLENT workers, with experience.

It's just part of the life. I'm getting to where I need a HR person, or book keeper. Then I could focus more on the work side. Wife works part time, but she'd rather spend her days watching DVR'd Wendy Williams or Dr. Phil.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1811769 said:


> $750 / month. Will go for about $625 / month.


Hell someone will do it for $25


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1811789 said:


> Can't really afford to pay more. Already have the properties bid out.
> 
> Already pushing the budgets as is.
> 
> I have a couple of guys that would come to work for me, don't have this baggage, would be excellent workers, but they want $20 / hour.
> 
> Most guys here would agree you can't pay guys $20 / hour to cut grass, MAYBE landscape if they were EXCELLENT workers, with experience.
> 
> It's just part of the life. I'm getting to where I need a HR person, or book keeper. Then I could focus more on the work side. Wife works part time, but she'd rather spend her days watching DVR'd Wendy Williams or Dr. Phil.


That makes sense. Its not much easier finding good guys at $20. We're pretty picky though so we weed out most before we even respond. It certainly can't help your industry with all of the foreigners cutting grass getting paid cash.

Your kids are old enough where they don't need mom to be at home all day. Tell her to get a full time job.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1811791 said:


> That makes sense. Its not much easier finding good guys at $20. We're pretty picky though so we weed out most before we even respond. It certainly can't help your industry with all of the foreigners cutting grass getting paid cash.
> 
> Your kids are old enough where they don't need mom to be at home all day. Tell her to get a full time job.


She used to help mow, Wednesdays and Saturdays.

She would help with the schools, then that money would basically be ours, a way for her to work full time, and if it was just us two, a pretty decent income for 2 days / week (plus about 8 man hours / week from helpers).

Anyways, the house would be a mess, and who am I to argue if I work all day and don't do anything once I get home after 10-14 hours.

Soooooo... I retired her. Told her she can stay home and work around the house, get things cleaned, keep things straight, etc.

Biggest problem I have now is, I have one area in the house, one 3' counter top I throw my papers, receipts, tools I come in the house with in my pocket, keys, etc., and after a while she just throws all this stuff in a box. I've said before, it's obvious what is junk mail and what isn't, it would be nice if she would at least sort out the junk mail.

Buuutttt... that's what I'm going through tonight, and finding these letters from the Child Services and Revenue departments.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1811789 said:


> Can't really afford to pay more. Already have the properties bid out.
> 
> Already pushing the budgets as is.
> 
> I have a couple of guys that would come to work for me, don't have this baggage, would be excellent workers, but they want $20 / hour.
> 
> Most guys here would agree you can't pay guys $20 / hour to cut grass, MAYBE landscape if they were EXCELLENT workers, with experience.
> 
> It's just part of the life. I'm getting to where I need a HR person, or book keeper. Then I could focus more on the work side. Wife works part time, but she'd rather spend her days watching DVR'd Wendy Williams or Dr. Phil.


Yeahhh I made the decision to start a crew leader at $18/hour this year... great guy, but man it's a lot of money...


----------



## SnowGuy73

61° calm clouds.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Moderate dew..


----------



## cbservicesllc

Sounds as though it may get rough today...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got the time clock set up, guys ain't rounding hours up now.

Picking up where we left off on Friday, will just be behind all week.

Hopefully it mainly rains at night, OR rains where it's obvious that we can't work.

Spotty showers suck.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1811801 said:


> Sounds as though it may get rough today...


Bring it!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Not looking forwardto this heat and humidity..... Yuck!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Wanna bet how many still have irrigation on? I still have several inches of rain to get yet this week according to NWS


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1811804 said:


> Not looking forwardto this heat and humidity..... Yuck!


Just don't wear boxers and use something to keep it dry down there. If it wasn't for that it wouldn't bother me personally


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1811806 said:


> Just don't wear boxers and use something to keep it dry down there. If it wasn't for that it wouldn't bother me personally


Yea I smell like a baby today


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1811805 said:


> Wanna bet how many still have irrigation on? I still have several inches of rain to get yet this week according to NWS


At TI Saturday night the irrigation was running. Red Wing had 3" of rain that night alone.

Saturday morning there were many places with irrigation running.

Yesterday morning there was a system running in Maplewood at a strip mall next to Best Buy. Either had a stuck valve or someone needs to adjust the clock, same zone was on for an hour.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1811802 said:


> Got the time clock set up, guys ain't rounding hours up now.
> 
> Picking up where we left off on Friday, will just be behind all week.
> 
> Hopefully it mainly rains at night, OR rains where it's obvious that we can't work.
> 
> Spotty showers suck.


What did you end up getting for a time clock? How much?



SnowGuy73;1811804 said:


> Not looking forward to this heat and humidity..... Yuck!


And cue the comment from MJBOSSDUBPLOW in 3... 2... 1... Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1811810 said:


> At TI Saturday night the irrigation was running. Red Wing had 3" of rain that night alone.
> 
> Saturday morning there were many places with irrigation running.
> 
> Yesterday morning there was a system running in Maplewood at a strip mall next to Best Buy. Either had a stuck valve or someone needs to adjust the clock, same zone was on for an hour.


I wish they would put some more enforcement into rain sensors... As an irrigation guy I would LOVE the service work!!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

cbservicesllc;1811812 said:


> I wish they would put some more enforcement into rain sensors... As an irrigation guy I would LOVE the service work!!


Agreed, with the enforcement. I'm sitting at the RR tracks at owasso/rice and Burger King has theirs running right now. Come on people you can turn them off, they haven't needed to run once yet


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

I really thing they should make the soil moisture sensors mandatory, not just the rain sensor


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1811814 said:


> Agreed, with the enforcement. I'm sitting at the RR tracks at owasso/rice and Burger King has theirs running right now. Come on people you can turn them off, they haven't needed to run once yet


I was threatened with a cancelation of a contract last week because we didn't have the irrigation started yet.


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1811811 said:


> What did you end up getting for a time clock? How much?
> 
> And cue the comment from MJBOSSDUBPLOW in 3... 2... 1... Thumbs Up


It's beautiful out!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1811810 said:


> At TI Saturday night the irrigation was running. Red Wing had 3" of rain that night alone.
> 
> Saturday morning there were many places with irrigation running.
> 
> Yesterday morning there was a system running in Maplewood at a strip mall next to Best Buy. Either had a stuck valve or someone needs to adjust the clock, same zone was on for an hour.


What pisses me off about my own customers that I now for but do not adjust the clocks or when they go on is they run the piss out of them when it rains in may and June and shut them almost off from the high water bills in July and August but don't know why their grass looks like crap


----------



## BossPlow614

Has anyone else had the kill switch on their Echo PB 770 stop working?


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1811824 said:


> Has anyone else had the kill switch on their Echo PB 770 stop working?


Nope.........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Getting warm out, just in time for office work!


----------



## qualitycut

When are storms rolling in?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1811828 said:


> When are storms rolling in?


Around 21:00 according to NWS.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Tornado watch to the south west.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Flood watch to the south.


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1811839 said:


>


Might be sooner than 21:00


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1811824 said:


> Has anyone else had the kill switch on their Echo PB 770 stop working?


One yes, 2 others no.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1811816 said:


> I was threatened with a cancelation of a contract last week because we didn't have the irrigation started yet.


Can't fix stupid!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1811824 said:


> Has anyone else had the kill switch on their Echo PB 770 stop working?


Check your fuel filter


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Another day where it feels like you just aren't getting anything accomplished.

Been spraying all morning (even with the rain coming, just to shut customers up) but it's just going soooooo slow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1811847 said:


> Check your fuel filter


????????????????


----------



## andersman02

anyone have a brush hog I can rent for an hour or know of a place. Commercial building decided they do NOT want a forest anymore. 952-261-9860


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

He's screwing with you.

Or he thinks you mean your blower keeps shutting off.

Mine you can't turn off. You have to choke it out, like a bad date that knows more than she should.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1811854 said:


> He's screwing with you.
> 
> Or he thinks you mean your blower keeps shutting off.
> 
> Mine you can't turn off. You have to choke it out, like a bad date that knows more than she should.


Yes, I have to use the choke to turn it off. Annoying.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We ain't gonna get much rain. Book it.

Definitely not severe.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sprinkles here...


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS is down to 80% chance but still saying 1/2-3/4" for me tonight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Raining now.


----------



## Green Grass

Raining here.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1811861 said:


> NWS is down to 80% chance but still saying 1/2-3/4" for me tonight.


I've been at 80 for a couple days .


----------



## qualitycut

Trying to get to dump before it starts. Sprinkles here


----------



## qualitycut

Albert lee is going to get smoked


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I doubt I'll get a drop.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1811868 said:


> I've been at 80 for a couple days .


I was at 90% last night and this morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

High wind advisory again too.... It was windy all morning now were in an advisory and no wind......


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1811875 said:


> High wind advisory again too.... It was windy all morning now were in an advisory and no wind......


Yea thank god for the wind earlier or it would have been brutal.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1811877 said:


> Yea thank god for the wind earlier or it would have been brutal.


Agreed.... .


----------



## qualitycut

So I hired another guy today and brought the zero turn instead of the walk behind and took us only 8 hrs to do everything vs me and one trimmer and took us about 12 Not the most ideal but makes it easier to get done in one day vs day and a half.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Got some rumbles!!


----------



## MNPLOWCO

SnowGuy73;1811887 said:


> Got some rumbles!!


Rumbling here as well.

Can you say "saturation", sure, I knew you could.
(Mr. Rogers)


----------



## SnowGuy73

MNPLOWCO;1811888 said:


> Rumbling here as well.
> 
> Can you say "saturation", sure, I knew you could.
> (Mr. Rogers)


Hahahahah.

Love it!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Still no wind here, lots of rain.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1811880 said:


> So I hired another guy today and brought the zero turn instead of the walk behind and took us only 8 hrs to do everything vs me and one trimmer and took us about 12 Not the most ideal but makes it easier to get done in one day vs day and a half.


So two guys and you?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Raining enough here where I'm having dinner then more paperwork.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Street light dark here now.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1811893 said:


> So two guys and you?


Yea. I hired him more for the landscape jobs but figured we could speed up the mowing a bit.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1811891 said:


> Still no wind here, lots of rain.


They just said after the rain. I think I heard 60+ mph


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1811899 said:


> They just said after the rain. I think I heard 60+ mph


Don't see how it's not done raining by 8-9.

Looks like 14" of rain training right over the border.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1811899 said:


> They just said after the rain. I think I heard 60+ mph


Nice.........


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone see those two tornados one on each side of the highway


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1811904 said:


> Anyone see those two tornados one on each side of the highway


Yup, no good!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1811904 said:


> Anyone see those two tornados one on each side of the highway


That's a crazy pic.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak predicting weather while its happening again.


----------



## unit28

training.......?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SnowGuy73;1811907 said:


> Novak predicting weather while its happening again.


Let me guess.....Rain tonight


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1811911 said:


> Let me guess.....Rain tonight


Storms moving into xxxxx.......


----------



## qualitycut

So I'm debating if its going to be to wet to sod tomorrow.

Actually they probably wont be cutting it anyway.


----------



## unit28

70 mph steele, MN
owatonna/ albert lea tndo watch

and of course

THE
FORCING MECHANISMS FAVOR OCCASIONAL QUASI-STATIONARY INITIATION
POINTS FOR NEW UPDRAFTS. ONE SUCH POINT SOUTH OF KFSD HAS PRODUCED
A BROAD SWATH OF RADAR-ESTIMATED RAINFALL OVER 5 INCHES. BASED ON
THE FEW OBSERVATIONS THUS FAR...AND CORRECTING FOR THE
ENVIRONMENT...WOULD EXPECT SOME ACCUMULATIONS APPROACHING 2 INCHES
PER HOUR AND EVENT TOTALS EXCEEDING 5 INCHES IN A MORE ISOLATED
FASHION THAN INDICATED BY DUAL POL ESTIMATES...*BUT NONETHELESS
CAPABLE OF PRODUCING HIGHER END FLASH FLOODING.*


----------



## BossPlow614

I can see the grass growing as I type this. Glad all the properties on clay based lawns are done this week! Now to do a retaining wall in the mud tomorrow.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1811917 said:


> I can see the grass growing as I type this. Glad all the properties on clay based lawns are done this week! Now to do a retaining wall in the mud tomorrow.


Bring a bilge for the trench


----------



## unit28

about 1" hail albert lea


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone know of mulch blowing besides winscapes. Guy called me back a week ago and said to send address, now mailbox is full and won't text back or return my emails.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

must have 3" already maybe more


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1811923 said:


> Anyone know of mulch blowing besides winscapes. Guy called me back a week ago and said to send address, now mailbox is full and won't text back or return my emails.


rent one. if I buy one next year i'll offer the service


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1811923 said:


> Anyone know of mulch blowing besides winscapes. Guy called me back a week ago and said to send address, now mailbox is full and won't text back or return my emails.


http://www.midwestgroundcover.net/#!about

Talk to Justin

Tell him CBServices sent ya.

Chuck at Windscapes is overwhelmed. They lost their project manager to Anchor Block and can't keep up with all of the rain.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1811923 said:


> Anyone know of mulch blowing besides winscapes. Guy called me back a week ago and said to send address, now mailbox is full and won't text back or return my emails.


I had thesame problem with them last year.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1811925 said:


> rent one. if I buy one next year i'll offer the service


Its only 15 yards but up a killer hill.

Edit. I have way to much other crap to do so just wanting to sub it out.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1811927 said:


> http://www.midwestgroundcover.net/#!about
> 
> Talk to Justin
> 
> Tell him CBServices sent ya.
> 
> Chuck at Windscapes is overwhelmed. They lost their project manager to Anchor Block and can't keep up with all of the rain.


I used to deal with Steve but don't know if he still works there or not.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I also used Mulching by Mark last year, with SOME success.

Don't know about any Steve, or do you mean at Windscapes?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1811929 said:


> Its only 15 yards but up a killer hill.
> 
> Edit. I have way to much other crap to do so just wanting to sub it out.


that wouldn't help. hire a handful of illegals.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1811931 said:


> I also used Mulching by Mark last year, with SOME success.
> 
> Don't know about any Steve, or do you mean at Windscapes?


At windscapes......


----------



## qualitycut

Kinda and erie green out here


----------



## andersman02

This is what I got to do today.

Anyone looking to pick up a new gravely? Really looking hard at getting 1 or 2 of these, trying to get fleet pricing.


----------



## qualitycut

Rain keeps building on the backside it looks like


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1811933 said:


> At windscapes......


You can rent my little tractor I bought. Got a radio for it for Father's Day, so you can listen to tunes while working.


----------



## unit28

blue earth, wsseca, fairbault co's.....

wind reports saying that the cafe has hit the fan.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

jimslawnsnow;1811924 said:


> must have 3" already maybe more


saw an idiot company with irrigation on. Roy (forgot his handle) knows the company here in Owatonna that has it set up. I know the system has rain delay


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1811937 said:


> You can rent my little tractor I bought. Got a radio for it for Father's Day, so you can listen to tunes while working.


Its surrounded by boulder wall's I don't know if there is even enough room for a dingo to get up there.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1811941 said:


> Its surrounded by boulder wall's I don't know if there is even enough room for a dingo to get up there.


Rocket crane with seed bags?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1811940 said:


> saw an idiot company with irrigation on. Roy (forgot his handle) knows the company here in Owatonna that has it set up. I know the system has rain delay


Camden????????...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1811944 said:


> Camden????????...


yeah. just popped in my head and was going to correct my post. had a brain fart


----------



## albhb3

pea soup green outside come on daddy needs a new roof and siding wouldnt hurt either


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1811933 said:


> At windscapes......


How come your subbing it out?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1811941 said:


> Its surrounded by boulder wall's I don't know if there is even enough room for a dingo to get up there.


Nevermind, I see now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

About a1/2" here.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

roads,fields and lawns totally under water


----------



## qualitycut

Lwnmr thanks for the info. Already got an email back from him


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1811953 said:


> roads,fields and lawns totally under water


You wanted rain, looks like you got it!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1811954 said:


> Lwnmr thanks for the info. Already got an email back from him


You can tell him Jeremy from J & H sent you to him as well.

CB Services gave me his number to begin with.


----------



## SnowGuy73

andersman02;1811935 said:


> This is what I got to do today.
> 
> Anyone looking to pick up a new gravely? Really looking hard at getting 1 or 2 of these, trying to get fleet pricing.


How much those go for?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Winds are picking up here.


----------



## qualitycut

Has been dead calm all night, trees are starting to blow a little bit.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1811961 said:


> Has been dead calm all night, trees are starting to blow a little bit.


Yup, nothing like Saturday here. More like the wind we had this morning.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1811961 said:


> Has been dead calm all night, trees are starting to blow a little bit.


It's blowing like crazy up here in Rogers now


----------



## qualitycut

Yea they said after rain goes through its supposed to pick up.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

albhb3;1811947 said:


> pea soup green outside come on daddy needs a new roof and siding wouldnt hurt either


Go north!! East Bethel house could use the same


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1811967 said:


> Yea they said after rain goes through its supposed to pick up.


Green here now still raining and getting more windy.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1811969 said:


> Green here now still raining and getting more windy.


Yea same here. I have 2 lawns I couldn't touch today and I'm guessing now the rest of the week. Also guessing no sod tomorrow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS - 

You know the guys at Jellison's Best Blacktop in Shakopee?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1811971 said:


> SSS -
> 
> You know the guys at Jellison's Best Blacktop in Shakopee?


I don't know them personally anymore but they are real close to us. The previous owner was Dale Griep and my dad knew him for 40 years. I now by sealcoat materials from his son.

Why do you ask?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1811955 said:


> You wanted rain, looks like you got it!


Not this much!! Had to unplug a culvert on our new farm. Water 2' deep in field. Almost over road. That thing sure had some suction when it let loose. Almost swallowed the shovel I was using


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Oh and its still raining good too. My gauge is at 3". Bet it'll be 4" or more


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1811973 said:


> I don't know them personally anymore but they are real close to us. The previous owner was Dale Griep and my dad knew him for 40 years. I now by sealcoat materials from his son.


Looks like they just hired my cancer from last winter that I had all the stories about in December.

Neil S C H A I BLe. Look for a tall goofy looking dude and start to BS with him if you ever want to blow a day or 3. He's got ALL the stories.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1811974 said:


> Not this much!! Had to unplug a culvert on our new farm. Water 2' deep in field. Almost over road. That thing sure had some suction when it let loose. Almost swallowed the shovel I was using


That'll happen.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Windy here, nothing like Saturday though.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Rain has stopped.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1811976 said:


> Looks like they just hired my cancer from last winter that I had all the stories about in December.
> 
> Neil S C H A I BLe. Look for a tall goofy looking dude and start to BS with him if you ever want to blow a day or 3. He's got ALL the stories.


That's funny. I will keep my eye out for him. He must have gotten over the Flu or whatever he had. He will last about 3 days in the heat.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hopefully it stays windy, no dew tomorrow!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1811980 said:


> That's funny. I will keep my eye out for him. He must have gotten over the Flu or whatever he had. He will last about 3 days in the heat.


Yeah, he's been telling my guys (through Facebook) he's living in Montana, then Wyoming (state) then he got a job here test driving snowmobiles for Polaris.

He'd always post stock photos of stuff, never him in the picture, or on the sled.

If you knew them well, I'd tell ya to tell them to not listen to his BS. Maybe it'll work out better for you guys.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1811956 said:


> You can tell him Jeremy from J & H sent you to him as well.
> 
> CB Services gave me his number to begin with.


Very interesting.

Always what happened to him (Justin), I thought after the previous name of his mulch blowing company he quit the business.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1811982 said:


> Hopefully it stays windy, no dew tomorrow!


No due but wet grass from the rain.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1811983 said:


> Yeah, he's been telling my guys (through Facebook) he's living in Montana, then Wyoming (state) then he got a job here test driving snowmobiles for Polaris.
> 
> He'd always post stock photos of stuff, never him in the picture, or on the sled.
> 
> If you knew them well, I'd tell ya to tell them to not listen to his BS. Maybe it'll work out better for you guys.


He sounds like a nut case. Glad we didn't hire him.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1811986 said:


> No due but wet grass from the rain.


Is it supposed to rain more tonight?


----------



## Drakeslayer

SnowGuy73;1811988 said:


> Is it supposed to rain more tonight?


I'm guessing there is a 60% chance!


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1811983 said:


> Yeah, he's been telling my guys (through Facebook) he's living in Montana, then Wyoming (state) then he got a job here test driving snowmobiles for Polaris.
> 
> He'd always post stock photos of stuff, never him in the picture, or on the sled.
> 
> If you knew them well, I'd tell ya to tell them to not listen to his BS. Maybe it'll work out better for you guys.


Now that would be a fun job to have!! I can't see how there could be any stress in a job like that!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1811988 said:


> Is it supposed to rain more tonight?


Well it is 9 o clock so not sure it will be dry by the morning.


----------



## qualitycut

Just was out in the garage with the door open. Greased the skid and tightend the tracks and came in soaked. Its still muggy ass cafe


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

No more rain tonight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1811990 said:


> Now that would be a fun job to have!! I can't see how there could be any stress in a job like that!


But that's the thing. They don't have "test drivers".


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1811991 said:


> Well it is 9 o clock so not sure it will be dry by the morning.


With the wind we have here I'd be surprised if the grass isn't already dry..... The grass that is, not the soil.


----------



## qualitycut

Im just hoping I can stay on schedule. Planning on going up north most of the week of the 4th. Hoping this doesn't screw me up to bad.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1811995 said:


> With the wind we have here I'd be surprised if the grass isn't already dry..... The grass that is, not the soil.


Yea that's true im thinking more soil since we were supposed to sod tomorrow but I highly doubt it. Site is probably a mud hole and I doubt they will be cutting. I don't think they even did today


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1811992 said:


> Just was out in the garage with the door open. Greased the skid and tightend the tracks and came in soaked. Its still muggy ass cafe


Any pics? Nothing better than a dirty track machine!


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1811997 said:


> Yea that's true im thinking more soil since we were supposed to sod tomorrow but I highly doubt it. Site is probably a mud hole and I doubt they will be cutting. I don't think they even did today


Hoffman was cutting last week when magnums son wasn't. FYI.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1811998 said:


> Any pics? Nothing better than a dirty track machine!


Its not dirty, I have been lucky with the weather and it sat out in the rain one night at a job.. Im sure by the end of the week it will be.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1811999 said:


> Hoffman was cutting last week when magnums son wasn't. FYI.


I was getting sod from Magnussons last week. Wed and Fri


----------



## andersman02

SnowGuy73;1811958 said:


> How much those go for?


I think sticker is around 7 or 8 depending on size


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1811994 said:


> But that's the thing. They don't have "test drivers".


Nope if they did I would be all over that.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1812000 said:


> Its not dirty, I have been lucky with the weather and it sat out in the rain one night at a job.. Im sure by the end of the week it will be.


Sounds like me and a buddy are getting the same machine the end of the week.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1812005 said:


> Sounds like me and a buddy are getting the same machine the end of the week.


You and a buddy?
I only got about 45 hours on it but I absolutely love it. Haven't found anything I don't like about it.

Where you getting it from?


----------



## Drakeslayer

Finally Finished one today


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1811997 said:


> Yea that's true im thinking more soil since we were supposed to sod tomorrow but I highly doubt it. Site is probably a mud hole and I doubt they will be cutting. I don't think they even did today


I'm planning on mowing as per usual tomorrow. Wetsoil or not.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1812010 said:


> I'm planning on mowing as per usual tomorrow. Wetsoil or not.


Yea I would but the two we didn't do were two that we couldn't do today because of how wet so I'm thinking no go again tomorrow. And of course both landscape jobs have decent sized hills on them and are bare dirt. Kinda sucks.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1812007 said:


> You and a buddy?
> I only got about 45 hours on it but I absolutely love it. Haven't found anything I don't like about it.
> 
> Where you getting it from?


Tri-state. A71 package with the upgraded tracks. I really liked the one I used with the normal tracks so I should love the upgraded ones


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1812012 said:


> Tri-state. A71 package with the upgraded tracks. I really liked the one I used with the normal tracks so I should love the upgraded ones


What one? Little Canada?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My powerline is the only thing holding this tree up.

Just blew over. Winds aren't even that strong.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1812014 said:


> My powerline is the only thing holding this tree up.


Climb up there and cut it down


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1812015 said:


> Climb up there and cut it down


C'mon over. Chain saw has gas in it. I'll lift ya up in the bucket of the tractor.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1812013 said:


> What one? Little Canada?


Yes sir...


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1812018 said:


> Yes sir...


Buying it from pat? He's a great guy, after talking to him the first time and dealing with me going back and forth for a few months I told myself he's the only person I would buy from.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1812017 said:


> C'mon over. Chain saw has gas in it. I'll lift ya up in the bucket of the tractor.


I would rather use a metal pole saw.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1812014 said:


> My powerline is the only thing holding this tree up.
> 
> Just blew over. Winds aren't even that strong.


Have a customer hire a nursery they bought 3 trees from to plant them. Yesterday one was on its side. They put it back and added blocks to weigh it down. When we were mowing they had another flopping over. Looking at them closer they didn't get them deep enough and charged $200 per tree to plant them. Thought it was funny since you just planted a bunch


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1811994 said:


> But that's the thing. They don't have "test drivers".


I know they do for the sleds. I also know they have a road simulator thing for bikes, like 100 hrs equals 10,000 miles of wear


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1812022 said:


> I know they do for the sleds. I also know they have a road simulator thing for bikes, like 100 hrs equals 10,000 miles of wear


I should clarify. They have employees of Polaris ride sleds. They don't just give random people a sled to ride. And even if they did, you would think he could get a picture of him on a sled.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dahl says 85+ tomorrow.

Novak says big storms for the cities tomorrow.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1812026 said:


> Dahl says 85+ tomorrow.
> 
> Novak says big storms for the cities tomorrow.


What is Nowack thinking?


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1812026 said:


> Dahl says 85+ tomorrow.
> 
> Novak says big storms for the cities tomorrow.


Cafe Nowack. I have no time for more storms!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1811927 said:


> http://www.midwestgroundcover.net/#!about
> 
> Talk to Justin
> 
> Tell him CBServices sent ya.
> 
> Chuck at Windscapes is overwhelmed. They lost their project manager to Anchor Block and can't keep up with all of the rain.


I'll second that...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak is a clown!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Media actually cited a quick response from us on a lightning strike for saving the house... never heard that one before... probably never again either...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1812031 said:


> Media actually cited a quick response from us on a lightning strike for saving the house... never heard that one before... probably never again either...


Nice!

Plymouth and west metro must have beat you there huh?

Hahahahah!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ugh..... 05:00 is going to come early!


----------



## SnowGuy73

63° cloudy breezy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Minimal dew....


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1812032 said:


> Nice!
> 
> Plymouth and west metro must have beat you there huh?
> 
> Hahahahah!


Hahaha, ialto...

Duty Crew was even off for the day already


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

YAY! I made NWS's storm report. I'M FAMOUS!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1812039 said:


> Hahaha, ialto...
> 
> Duty Crew was even off for the day already


Wow!!!!!

Nice!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Beautiful morning, getting uncomfortable quick!

The nice breeze we had is all but gone.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1812041 said:


> YAY! I made NWS's storm report. I'M FAMOUS!!!


Link or it didn't happen!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1812044 said:


> Link or it didn't happen!


Agreed......


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22;1812041 said:


> YAY! I made NWS's storm report. I'M FAMOUS!!!


I always knew you would make it to the big time. I have been telling everyone that I subbed for you once. Now you will foget all about me and the others here. The national will be beating a path to your door with amazing offer letters. The world is your oyster. J. Lo has competition from J. Remy. Don't forget us. Please remember us....good bye....sniff...goodbye.


----------



## qualitycut

http://www.nws.noaa.gov/view/prodsByState.php?state=mn&prodtype=public


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Large tree?? I've planted bigger with a ball cart;-)


----------



## jimslawnsnow

just under 4"rain total at my house last night


----------



## BossPlow614

My main guy called in "sick", now I get to do this retaining wall on my own. Fun fun fun. :realmad:


----------



## qualitycut

I gave my guys the day off. To muddy, going to go do some skid work.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Kinda sheepish about it....

"Non-Thunderstorm wind damage"....

They make it sound like my tree was a pansya$$ and couldn't handle a little breeze.









And yeah, someone needs to come cut my grass.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1812057 said:


> Kinda sheepish about it....
> 
> "Non-Thunderstorm wind damage"....
> 
> They make it sound like my tree was a pansya$$ and couldn't handle a little breeze.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yeah, someone needs to come cut my grass.


You should call Mowz


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1812058 said:


> You should call Mowz


Now you're talking!! I wonder if I could get store credit if I did work for MOWZ, then had someone from MOWZ come mow my yard.

Or better yet. I wonder if I was registered for MOWZ, and then requested service, would I be the first to get notification of a yard to mow??


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1812057 said:


> Kinda sheepish about it....
> 
> "Non-Thunderstorm wind damage"....
> 
> They make it sound like my tree was a pansya$$ and couldn't handle a little breeze.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yeah, someone needs to come cut my grass.


This may sound crazy to you but you should ask your insurance agent to send out an adjuster to take a look at your siding.

I had a similar sized branch fall on a house that I owned in Wadena when that town was struck by a tornado a few years ago. My insurance agent told me to snap some pics before cutting up the limb so I did and in the mean time he asked for an adjuster to come and look to make sure the house hadn't sustained any damage.

Sure enough he came out, looked at my pics and decided that my siding was scraped and dented enough to merit a claim. Now here's the awesome part...the siding was so old that it was no longer available so they replaced the siding around the entire house. I received a check for $14k (we're talking about a house that I sold for $75k). I went to Menards and purchased double-lapped vinyl siding and had that hung for a couple thousand. I came away from that whole thing smelling like a rose. It might happen to you as well.


----------



## Ranger620

Woke up Monday morning at 4:30 with vertigo... Wow does that suck. Still left with a little bit.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1812060 said:


> Now you're talking!! I wonder if I could get store credit if I did work for MOWZ, then had someone from MOWZ come mow my yard.
> 
> Or better yet. I wonder if I was registered for MOWZ, and then requested service, would I be the first to get notification of a yard to mow??


Ya might be onto something, you could get paid to mow your own yard


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

So note to self, if you take the door off the skid to do a boulder wall DON'T leave the door leaning against the garage in 50 mph winds.....the glass isn't as clear when the door falls over


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;1812062 said:


> This may sound crazy to you but you should ask your insurance agent to send out an adjuster to take a look at your siding.
> 
> I had a similar sized branch fall on a house that I owned in Wadena when that town was struck by a tornado a few years ago. My insurance agent told me to snap some pics before cutting up the limb so I did and in the mean time he asked for an adjuster to come and look to make sure the house hadn't sustained any damage.
> 
> Sure enough he came out, looked at my pics and decided that my siding was scraped and dented enough to merit a claim. Now here's the awesome part...the siding was so old that it was no longer available so they replaced the siding around the entire house. I received a check for $14k (we're talking about a house that I sold for $75k). I went to Menards and purchased double-lapped vinyl siding and had that hung for a couple thousand. I came away from that whole thing smelling like a rose. It might happen to you as well.


Most insurance companies wont allow the home owner to prosper from damage. Not 100 % but they were trying to get it to pass as law. To many people making claims on the same damage getting checks for previously paid for damage.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1812062 said:


> This may sound crazy to you but you should ask your insurance agent to send out an adjuster to take a look at your siding.
> 
> I had a similar sized branch fall on a house that I owned in Wadena when that town was struck by a tornado a few years ago. My insurance agent told me to snap some pics before cutting up the limb so I did and in the mean time he asked for an adjuster to come and look to make sure the house hadn't sustained any damage.
> 
> Sure enough he came out, looked at my pics and decided that my siding was scraped and dented enough to merit a claim. Now here's the awesome part...the siding was so old that it was no longer available so they replaced the siding around the entire house. I received a check for $14k (we're talking about a house that I sold for $75k). I went to Menards and purchased double-lapped vinyl siding and had that hung for a couple thousand. I came away from that whole thing smelling like a rose. It might happen to you as well.


Our roof is a year old (figures) with lapboard siding.

Called the agent, they said I have coverage to pay to remove the tree from the house, as well as debris removal from said tree.

Looks like I know a property maintenance company that'll clean that tree up for $10,000.


----------



## qualitycut

What a muddy mess.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1812071 said:


> What a muddy mess.


Grass is cutting nicely!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1812071 said:


> What a muddy mess.


It's why I'm nervous about my Uptown job.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Well, I have my 10 hours in...... Coors time!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1812074 said:


> Grass is cutting nicely!


Still have 3 I cant touch and I dont get it. They are wet on the hills so they must get all the draining from every other yard around.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1812076 said:


> It's why I'm nervous about my Uptown job.


Clay yard and I am stuck trying to get up the hill and out. Just sink in and bottom out. If I needed to get out im sure I could bucket my way out but leaving machine hear anyway


----------



## qualitycut

So I take it no rain tonight?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1812080 said:


> Still have 3 I cant touch and I dont get it. They are wet on the hills so they must get all the draining from every other yard around.


I cut them anyways, what I can anyways.... Cafe them!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1812082 said:


> So I take it no rain tonight?


Down to 40% here.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1812088 said:


> I cut them anyways, what I can anyways.... Cafe them!


Mower would sink on these.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1812091 said:


> Mower would sink on these.


You worry too much!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1812093 said:


> You worry too much!


Doh k!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Last night Novak says metro storms tonight, tonight he says I90 corridor storms......


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1812097 said:


> Last night Novak says metro storms tonight, tonight he says I90 corridor storms......


Haha I was just looking at that.


----------



## qualitycut

I don't think we even get any rain tonight


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1812099 said:


> I don't think we even get any rain tonight


Dahl was talking big, I didn't see it though. Just heard him panicking.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1812104 said:


> Dahl was talking big, I didn't see it though. Just heard him panicking.


I was to busy looking at Leahs dress. It fit a little snug


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1812105 said:


> I was to busy looking at Leahs dress. It fit a little snug


Is she pregnant again?


----------



## qualitycut

Little storms are starting to pop on radar. I do know tomorrow is supposed to be worse than today.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1812106 said:


> Is she pregnant again?


No just a little snug up top.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1812108 said:


> No just a little snug up top.


Glad I wasn't the only one. Those white diamonds accentuated her upper parts.  I think I fell in love with her again.

BTW: We had two Bobcats stuck in the muck today. Good drainage etc.etc.etc. and still a mess.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1812108 said:


> No just a little snug up top.


Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1812115 said:


> Glad I wasn't the only one. Those white diamonds accentuated her upper parts.  I think I fell in love with her again.
> 
> BTW: We had two Bobcats stuck in the muck today. Good drainage etc.etc.etc. and still a mess.


Agreed, she had lost me for a little while.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1812074 said:


> Grass is cutting nicely!


Agreed! Only a quarter inch of rain here last night...


----------



## Ranger620

SSS
You get any millings yet??


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1812118 said:


> Agreed! Only a quarter inch of rain here last night...


Half inch here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Pretty sure I'll hear about this tomorrow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1812119 said:


> SSS
> You get any millings yet??


A few thousand tons but I didn't have your address.  I may have 30-40 tons in the yard that we brought back. Most goes back to the asphalt plant but a few loads now and again come back at the end of the day. How much do you want again?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1812121 said:


> Pretty sure I'll hear about this tomorrow.


Hear about what?

****Who on here is familiar with "Clear and Grub". I have a project that calls for this and I'm not sure if I understand the full extent of it. Project also entails the construction of a timber wall. Easy but we don't have time for "fun" projects.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1812121 said:


> Pretty sure I'll hear about this tomorrow.


Hear about what?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1812123 said:


> Hear about what?
> 
> ****Who on here is familiar with "Clear and Grub". I have a project that calls for this and I'm not sure if I understand the full extent of it. Project also entails the construction of a timber wall. Easy but we don't have time for "fun" projects.


Doesn't that mean clearing brush and roots.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The fact it's 8:30 and I'm mowing some high end apartments.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1812125 said:


> Doesn't that mean clearing brush and roots.


Yea, just didn't know how clean it needed to be or what attachment would be best to tackle this. Not sure why its even roped into this project as the paving part is 100' away.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1812126 said:


> The fact it's 8:30 and I'm mowing some high end apartments.


Oo. Yea you will.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1812127 said:


> Yea, just didn't know how clean it needed to be or what attachment would be best to tackle this. Not sure why its even roped into this project as the paving part is 100' away.


A backhoe probably. And not the attachment. I'm guessing good enough that there is no roots left a couple feet down.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1812129 said:


> A backhoe probably. And not the attachment. I'm guessing good enough that there is no roots left a couple feet down.


Screw that. Anyone on here interested in a project like this as well as a timber wall?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1812131 said:


> Screw that. Anyone on here interested in a project like this as well as a timber wall?


Nope.........


----------



## Greenery

SSS Inc.;1812131 said:


> Screw that. Anyone on here interested in a project like this as well as a timber wall?


I was about to say you should probably stick to the black stuff.

Surprised lwnmrman wasn't chiming in about this.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

They really ain't gonna like it @ 9:30.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1812133 said:


> I was about to say you should probably stick to the black stuff.
> 
> Surprised lwnmrman wasn't chiming in about this.


I'm really gonna burn bridges tomorrow.

Anyone want leads on landscape projects that need to get done quickly?


----------



## TKLAWN

17 dollars how's that?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Greenery;1812133 said:


> I was about to say you should probably stick to the black stuff.
> 
> Surprised lwnmrman wasn't chiming in about this.


I agree. We make money on parking lots not removing stumps.


----------



## SSS Inc.

If anyone knows someone looking for a job let me know. wanted.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1812139 said:


> If anyone knows someone looking for a job let me know. wanted.


Class A / Haz mat / air brake / excellent knowledge of Twin cities gets a pay bump?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1812140 said:


> Class A / Haz mat / air brake / excellent knowledge of Twin cities gets a pay bump?


Let me know what you want. Only rule is you can't break anything and you can't work til 10 every night.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1812141 said:


> Let me know what you want. Only rule is you can't break anything and you can't work til 10 every night.


You use any owner/operators for trucking?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1812141 said:


> Let me know what you want. Only rule is you can't break anything and you can't work til 10 every night.


Shhh. You may scare him away.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Belinda says storms not likely tonight.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1812142 said:


> You use any owner/operators for trucking?


Sometimes but we try to do everything in-house. Did you buy the Western Star yet??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1812141 said:


> Let me know what you want. Only rule is you can't break anything and you can't work til 10 every night.


You have a north metro division?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1812146 said:


> You have a north metro division?


I can get a different phone number if that would help but you would still need to drive to Shakopee everyday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just finished up. They are all ready for their lighting ceremony on Saturday.

I need to figure out how to rotate pics with TinyPic.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1812145 said:


> Sometimes but we try to do everything in-house. Did you buy the Western Star yet??


Not yet, looking at options.

Probably be a next season plan at this point. What does something like that pay an hour? Being a sub that is.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1812147 said:


> I can get a different phone number if that would help but you would still need to drive to Shakopee everyday.


Been thinking all day about an exit strategy.

The more guys I put to work, the less work that gets done.

Tomorrow going back to 2 crews of 3 guys. If this doesn't work, not sure if I'll last the summer. Labor cost and lack of production is killing me, both financially and health wise.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SnowGuy73;1812149 said:


> Not yet, looking at options.
> 
> Probably be a next season plan at this point. What does something like that pay an hour? Being a sub that is.


$78 for a tri and $83 for a quad. That's what a friend gets paid in savage.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1812149 said:


> Not yet, looking at options.
> 
> Probably be a next season plan at this point. What does something like that pay an hour? Being a sub that is.


Not as much as I would want if I spent $140k on a truck. 75-85, Maybe a little more for the right truck. I'm sure prices are all over the map. I would get hooked up with BR if I were you. They seem to use ITO's consistently.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1812151 said:


> $78 for a tri and $83 for a quad. That's what a friend gets paid in savage.


Thanks for the info.

I guess I thought it'd be more.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1812144 said:


> Belinda says storms not likely tonight.


Must be moving straight East... stuff at the border...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1812154 said:


> Must be moving straight East... stuff at the border...


Not sure, that was her posting on facebook.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1812152 said:


> Not as much as I would want if I spent $140k on a truck. 75-85, Maybe a little more for the right truck. I'm sure prices are all over the map. I would get hooked up with BR if I were you. They seem to use ITO's consistently.


Ya, I have a family member that works for them and that's what I was thinking too.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1812156 said:


> Ya, I have a family member that works for them and that's what I was thinking too.
> 
> Thanks for the info!


No problem. Drake beat me to it but the pricing was almost identical.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1812157 said:


> No problem. Drake beat me to it but the pricing was almost identical.


Ya, good information. Thank you both!


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1812122 said:


> A few thousand tons but I didn't have your address.  I may have 30-40 tons in the yard that we brought back. Most goes back to the asphalt plant but a few loads now and again come back at the end of the day. How much do you want again?


I'll take as much as you wanna give away. Im in the north metro so dont think you wanna drive all this way. If you get something in the north metro maybe.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1812139 said:


> If anyone knows someone looking for a job let me know. wanted.


Benefits? Or just wage?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Thunder here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak says storms metro and south.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Radar doesn't look too lively....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh good. Notice from the MDA today that additional charges for licensing will be an extra $50 next year.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1812164 said:


> Oh good. Notice from the MDA today that additional charges for licensing will be an extra $50 next year.


Guess they needed a raise


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1812164 said:


> Oh good. Notice from the MDA today that additional charges for licensing will be an extra $50 next year.


Is it based on revenue?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1812164 said:


> Oh good. Notice from the MDA today that additional charges for licensing will be an extra $50 next year.


Yeah! They TRIPLED fees!!!!


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1812164 said:


> Oh good. Notice from the MDA today that additional charges for licensing will be an extra $50 next year.


Just saw the same letter going through the mail this evening...BTW raining here


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;1812166 said:


> Is it based on revenue?


No, it's the ACCRA fees... Goes in effect January 1

Pestcide License used to be $8.25... increasing to $25.00

Fert License used to be $16.50... increasing to $50.00

Again, these are just the ACCRA fees, not the license fees themselves even!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hearing thunder here...


----------



## Deershack

Anyone know of a house painter. Need my Moms house done. It has a 2 story rear with wood shakes. All white with black trim. Think the roof is good but may need some repairs to trim. Gutters need to be inspected also. Would probably need someone with a lift or scaffolding. Want someone who can get in and get out on time by a date certain. Don't want job to drag on all summer. It's a good size house in Highland Park. It would be a complete bid job, inspect, clean, repair as needed and paint.

Let me know. Thanks


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My RED series Exmark, my Durango, my '06 Ram and my '13 Ram all received recall notices today as well.

Too bad there weren't any checks with this mail blitz.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1812173 said:


> My RED series Exmark, my Durango, my '06 Ram and my '13 Ram all received recall notices today as well.
> 
> Too bad there weren't any checks with this mail blitz.


Sounds like you're batting 1000 on recalls


----------



## NorthernProServ

Radar is lighting up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My 12 year old got his first paycheck today.

He didn't realize he's in school, civics lesson on taxes took a while.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1812173 said:


> My RED series Exmark, my Durango, my '06 Ram and my '13 Ram all received recall notices today as well.
> 
> Too bad there weren't any checks with this mail blitz.


What was your RED recalled for?

Severe Thunderstorm Warning down in Mankato... looks like it's headed right this direction... looks like the weather terrorists are wrong again...


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1812175 said:


> Radar is lighting up


Yeah... so much for that whole "too warm" tonight...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1812178 said:


> What was your RED recalled for?
> 
> Severe Thunderstorm Warning down in Mankato... looks like it's headed right this direction... looks like the weather terrorists are wrong again...


Main wiring harness. We already have the issue. There's times when the toggle won't work for the throttle, or the PTO won't turn on.

We know where to wiggle, wiggle, wiggle (((whistle))) wiggle, wiggle, wiggle it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1812180 said:


> Main wiring harness. We already have the issue. There's times when the toggle won't work for the throttle, or the PTO won't turn on.
> 
> We know where to wiggle, wiggle, wiggle (((whistle))) wiggle, wiggle, wiggle it.


Interesting... I'll have to keep an eye on the one I got this year... already went in for blade clutch slow to engage... Glad I have machines on warranty and a place that has such great service... got a new x-series with 1 hour on it while ours was in for warranty...

Is that "what you do with that big, fat butt?"  I seriously can't believe the music they come up with these days....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1812181 said:


> Interesting... I'll have to keep an eye on the one I got this year... already went in for blade clutch slow to engage... Glad I have machines on warranty and a place that has such great service... got a new x-series with 1 hour on it while ours was in for warranty...
> 
> Is that "what you do with that big, fat butt?"  I seriously can't believe the music they come up with these days....


And here I figured BDizzle would be the first to catch that.


----------



## BossPlow614

I saw that first post about it and was somewhat confused but then saw CB's post of the actual lyrics and realized which song it was. 

I'm not a huge fan of it but it is played in the clubs.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1812173 said:


> My RED series Exmark, my Durango, my '06 Ram and my '13 Ram all received recall notices today as well.
> 
> Too bad there weren't any checks with this mail blitz.


What was the 06 recalled for? I have one and don't think I have gotten a letter yet


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Raining hard here. Guess we'll get another 3"-4" here again


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Anyone have a Jesus mower they'd like to sell? You know the ones that drive on water


----------



## SnowGuy73

71° windy rain.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Rain has stopped here, so has the wind.


----------



## qualitycut

Still raining here. Anyone know if Minneapolis got a lot of rain.


----------



## NorthernProServ

jimslawnsnow;1812186 said:


> Anyone have a Jesus mower they'd like to sell? You know the ones that drive on water


Haha I have two, the are 30k each.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1812191 said:


> Still raining here. Anyone know if Minneapolis got a lot of rain.


A little over 1" in Crystal, so I would say they got at least that.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1812193 said:


> A little over 1" in Crystal, so I would say they got at least that.


Cafe!!!!!...


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1812194 said:


> Cafe!!!!!...


Yeah not looking good at all.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1812194 said:


> Cafe!!!!!...


Mowing in Chanhassen now....... Soaked!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

........and its raining again.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1812182 said:


> And here I figured BDizzle would be the first to catch that.


Haha, if PA hadn't been playing it and changing wiggle to wobble, wobble, wobble I probably would not have gotten it...


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1812186 said:


> Anyone have a Jesus mower they'd like to sell? You know the ones that drive on water


Alllllllways...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Seriously though I may have to use 21's on a lot of place just to get them done


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Roads are still wet in lake Elmo


----------



## NorthernProServ

jimslawnsnow;1812202 said:


> Seriously though I may have to use 21's on a lot of place just to get them done


Cafe that! !!!!!

Getting grass cut here but very slow.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;1812204 said:


> Cafe that! !!!!!
> 
> Getting grass cut here but very slow.


If only the grass was wet. Walking on it makes eater gush out. Can't imaging putting a mower on it


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1812204 said:


> Cafe that! !!!!!
> 
> Getting grass cut here but very slow.


Same...........


----------



## qualitycut

Do I even try to to grade or is everything still muck


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1812207 said:


> Do I even try to to grade or is everything still muck


Muck. Will be until next Tuesday.

We didn't get NEAR the rain in Lindstrom you guys have in the cities over the last 2-3 days and I have water standing all over.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Someone's messing with me. 

Girls' High School Soccer tryouts are today. They keep coming to the field that I'm working on, laying on their backs, doing bicycle kicks in the air, then jumping jacks and stretching, then leaving.

There's 50 acres of grass here. Do they really need to make me feel like Chris Hansen is going to pop out from behind a field goal post or hop out of the dugout with a camera?

The coach is friggin hot. Must be new this year. Was a male coach last year.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Glad this wind picked up...... Muggy!!!!


----------



## Ranger620

I see cb at holiday in maple grove. Must be one of your guys.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Looks like tomorrow is an all day washout according to NWS Hourly Weather Graph...


----------



## qualitycut

Muck


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1812220 said:


> I see cb at holiday in maple grove. Must be one of your guys.


Spray Tank in back? I keep telling my guys I have connections keeping an eye on them...


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1812222 said:


> Muck


Looks nice....


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1812221 said:


> Looks like tomorrow is an all day washout according to NWS Hourly Weather Graph...


That will change.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I must be RIGHT under the front.

One minute I'm reaching for a sweatshirt, the next I'm sweating just sitting on the mower.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1812228 said:


> Looks nice....


Her first time in the mud


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1812223 said:


> Spray Tank in back? I keep telling my guys I have connections keeping an eye on them...


Yup that was the truck. Funny cause there was an orange strap draging on the ground. I took a picture from my truck at the pump. Was gonna send it to you in pm. He must have saw me cause he came out and picked the strap up. :laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ranger620;1812233 said:


> Yup that was the truck. Funny cause there was an orange strap draging on the ground. I took a picture from my truck at the pump. Was gonna send it to you in pm. He must have saw me cause he came out and picked the strap up. :laughing:


Busted!!! :laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Tonight A chance of showers and thunderstorms, then showers likely and possibly a thunderstorm after midnight. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 68. East wind 10 to 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New rainfall amounts between a quarter and half of an inch possible. 

Thursday Showers likely and possibly a thunderstorm. Cloudy, with a high near 80. Southeast wind 10 to 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New rainfall amounts between a half and three quarters of an inch possible. 

Thursday Night Showers and thunderstorms likely, mainly before 1am. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 65. Southeast wind 5 to 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New rainfall amounts between a quarter and half of an inch possible. 


Wonderful..................................................


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1812236 said:


> Tonight A chance of showers and thunderstorms, then showers likely and possibly a thunderstorm after midnight. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 68. East wind 10 to 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New rainfall amounts between a quarter and half of an inch possible.
> 
> Thursday Showers likely and possibly a thunderstorm. Cloudy, with a high near 80. Southeast wind 10 to 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New rainfall amounts between a half and three quarters of an inch possible.
> 
> Thursday Night Showers and thunderstorms likely, mainly before 1am. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 65. Southeast wind 5 to 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New rainfall amounts between a quarter and half of an inch possible.
> 
> Wonderful..................................................


Yea at this rate I won't be getting aid for a couple weeks


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sounds like the MN river crossing will be closing between Shakopee and Chanhassen too....... More great news!


----------



## qualitycut

Is the water that comes from under the seat on the skid just condisation or something else?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1812239 said:


> Is the water that comes from under the seat on the skid just condisation or something else?


You have the ac on?

Either way you might want to get that looked at...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sweet. Back to last winter.

One of the guys that worked a week (3 days actually), his check is apparently lost in the mail.

Put stop payment on it today and sent a check with my guys, as they work 1 mile from the former employee's house. They were supposed to call him on the way, the former could pick a check up, as he doesn't believe the check is lost, he thinks I'm dinking with him.

Current employees forgot to call him and now are nowhere near where he lives.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Close..... Mad ninja skills in play again.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

actually not bad out...


----------



## qualitycut

Great totally forgot I need to grade a yard next Tuesday and then sod it Thursday after sprinkler guys come Wed. Its not going to happen. Not sure what to say.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1812246 said:


> Great totally forgot I need to grade a yard next Tuesday and then sod it Thursday after sprinkler guys come Wed. Its not going to happen. Not sure what to say.


Not sure what to say... Chance of rain everyday in the 7 day again.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Tell them it ain't gonna happen.

If they can find someone else to do it, fine. Other than that, you will do it when it's possible.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone know of a PTO shaft shop in the cities where I can order a PTO shaft from?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1812247 said:


> Not sure what to say... Chance of rain everyday in the 7 day again.


I saw that again. Told my guy to do the ones he can when he can. F the rest they can wait til get back


----------



## MNPLOWCO

it was perfect all day for me today. Did all of the assigned properties today. We also hit 4 large lake residentials to get ahead for tomorrow in case of rain. Just perfect around the lake areas today. At least all of my accounts.have great drainage.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1812249 said:


> Anyone know of a PTO shaft shop in the cities where I can order a PTO shaft from?


Tractor pto? Square? ? Fleet farm has them.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ranger620;1812253 said:


> Tractor pto? Square? ? Fleet farm has them.


Was just going to say the same, adjustables at fleet farm.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Cloud tracker on channel 5 is worthless!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Fleet farm doesn't have what I need. Nor does Tractor Supply.


----------



## TKLAWN

Dahl seems to thinks most of the midday will be dry tomorrow


----------



## albhb3

so anybody else see the on ramp in plymouth @494S I kid you not not 1 not 2 but 3 patrol cars with 3 officers standing at the timing lights making sure everyone stopped are you kidding me go bust some criminals or go eat a doughnut


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1812259 said:


> Dahl seems to thinks most of the midday will be dry tomorrow


I guess so.


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1812260 said:


> so anybody else see the on ramp in plymouth @494S I kid you not not 1 not 2 but 3 patrol cars with 3 officers standing at the timing lights making sure everyone stopped are you kidding me go bust some criminals or go eat a doughnut


You sure they weren't checking for seatbelts?


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;1812262 said:


> You sure they weren't checking for seatbelts?


I didnt stop to ask... I may not have a college edjamacation but im not stupid


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

albhb3;1812263 said:


> I didnt stop to ask... I may not have a college edjamacation but im not stupid


That'd be like pulling into the weigh station at St. Croix and asking "hey, I think my brake light might be out, can you check for me?"


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1812264 said:


> That'd be like pulling into the weigh station at St. Croix and asking "hey, I think my brake light might be out, can you check for me?"


I just slump over the steering wheel and drift back and forth and then snarl and bark when I go past.... they usually leave me alone


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1812262 said:


> You sure they weren't checking for seatbelts?


You are correct seat belt campaign goes through this week then they are on a speed campaign.


----------



## albhb3

Green Grass;1812266 said:


> You are correct seat belt campaign goes through this week then they are on a speed campaign.


I guess that would explain all the cars pulled over 52s outta st paul too dirty bastards.... I still dont get why you would want to become a human meat missle... It did save my dad back in the day not wearing one in s wisky


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Dang seat belt campaign. I almost ran over a sheriff deputy a few years ago doing one. He was on the corner to my right. It was super busy as it was by the high school. I look left then right and see him standing and look left again and proceed to go straight. I go a couple feet and hear knocking on my window. As I slam the brakes and look quick to my right I see him jump backwards and maybe mouth a word or two. I roll down the window and he asks if I have my seat belt on. I say no as he plainly can see its not on. So I had to pull over up the street. After 30 minutes I get to go with a warning that I have to wear it even in town. What ever that meant. At least it was a warning. As of now I haven't had a ticket since sometime in 01


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1812233 said:


> Yup that was the truck. Funny cause there was an orange strap draging on the ground. I took a picture from my truck at the pump. Was gonna send it to you in pm. He must have saw me cause he came out and picked the strap up. :laughing:


Haha! Awesome!


----------



## qualitycut

Got a visit from the environmental control guy for Minneapolis today checking the grade of the landscape job we where doing today.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1812236 said:


> Tonight A chance of showers and thunderstorms, then showers likely and possibly a thunderstorm after midnight. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 68. East wind 10 to 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New rainfall amounts between a quarter and half of an inch possible.
> 
> Thursday Showers likely and possibly a thunderstorm. Cloudy, with a high near 80. Southeast wind 10 to 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New rainfall amounts between a half and three quarters of an inch possible.
> 
> Thursday Night Showers and thunderstorms likely, mainly before 1am. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 65. Southeast wind 5 to 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New rainfall amounts between a quarter and half of an inch possible.
> 
> Wonderful..................................................


Someone told me that will change...


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1812246 said:


> Great totally forgot I need to grade a yard next Tuesday and then sod it Thursday after sprinkler guys come Wed. Its not going to happen. Not sure what to say.


I think the irrigation guys will be in the same boat...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1812276 said:


> I think the irrigation guys will be in the same boat...


I hope so....


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1812274 said:


> Someone told me that will change...


It will, and be worse!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1812278 said:


> It will, and be worse!


My totals have already gone up since this afternoon


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1812279 said:


> My totals have already gone up since this afternoon


I believe it.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1812279 said:


> My totals have already gone up since this afternoon


Haven't you already got about 6-7 inches the last few days ?


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;1812260 said:


> so anybody else see the on ramp in plymouth @494S I kid you not not 1 not 2 but 3 patrol cars with 3 officers standing at the timing lights making sure everyone stopped are you kidding me go bust some criminals or go eat a doughnut


I think a couple of my guys saw that today. Was it near Hwy 55 or 6? One guy mentioned he saw a bunch of cops lined up.



qualitycut;1812272 said:


> Got a visit from the environmental control guy for Minneapolis today checking the grade of the landscape job we where doing today.


Is he as knowledgeable as my hvac inspector that I had at my house? I had to tell the guy the rules. He called in backup which confirmed my opinions. But this guy goes down in history as the one who told me......" Cafe, you put a whole mother cafeing house on top of a cafeing house." ............. I added a second story.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1812283 said:


> I think a couple of my guys saw that today. Was it near Hwy 55 or 6? One guy mentioned he saw a bunch of cops lined up.
> 
> Is he as knowledgeable as my hvac inspector that I had at my house? I had to tell the guy the rules. He called in backup which confirmed my opinions. But this guy goes down in history as the one who told me......" Cafe, you put a whole mother cafeing house on top of a cafeing house." ............. I added a second story.


He didn't even talk. I told him how we were doing it and he just said ok I will come back in a week. Some younger guy with skinny jeans.


----------



## qualitycut

Sss this was are attempt at rolling some fresh black top I hit with the skid loader.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1812285 said:


> Sss this was are attempt at rolling some fresh black top I hit with the skid loader.


Hahahahah!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Radar is starting to light up.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1812286 said:


> Hahahahah!


It actually worked ok. Probably looked better than Lwnmrs patching.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1812282 said:


> Haven't you already got about 6-7 inches the last few days ?


Closer to 8" at my house and pushing 9" at my main service area. Saw a few out mowing today, what a mess. I cleaned gutters and patched up some bare spots.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1812288 said:


> It actually worked ok. Probably looked better than Lwnmrs patching.


That would work fine. What part of the city are you in?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Jesus, Ellen on 5 is annoying.......


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1812291 said:


> Jesus, Ellen on 5 is annoying.......


According to her myspace account from years ago this is what she thinks of you.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1812287 said:


> Radar is starting to light up.


Sure is!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1812293 said:


> According to her myspace account from years ago this is what she thinks of you.


Is that really her?

I thought she was older.....


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1812290 said:


> That would work fine. What part of the city are you in?


That was yesterday in st Paul. We are on Fremont and 58th now.

Did two houses on xerxes last week near 50th


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1812296 said:


> Is that really her?
> 
> I thought she was older.....


I'm pretty sure it is. I googled her name and the features of an obvious pic from now and this myspace bit were identical.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1812301 said:


> I'm pretty sure it is. I googled her name and the features of an obvious pic from now and this myspace bit were identical.


Wow..... What a little "C"!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1812297 said:


> That was yesterday in st Paul. We are on Fremont and 58th now.
> 
> Did two houses on xerxes last week near 50th


You're in my hood( My parents anyway). I just love 50th and Xerxes......:realmad: We were trying to haul snow from that intersection last winter and we couldn't fit down Xerxes.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1812302 said:


> Wow..... What a little "C"!


I got on board for a couple minutes but now I'm completely turned off. She never smiles.


----------



## Polarismalibu

It's a bad day when the sod truck shows up and water is flowing off of the trailer.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1812304 said:


> I got on board for a couple minutes but now I'm completely turned off. She never smiles.


I can't stand her speech, or lack there of.


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1812305 said:


> It's a bad day when the sod truck shows up and water is flowing off of the trailer.


Well you know it's not dry sod.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1812303 said:


> You're in my hood( My parents anyway). I just love 50th and Xerxes......:realmad: We were trying to haul snow from that intersection last winter and we couldn't fit down Xerxes.


We will be on the 4500 block of chowen next week


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1812305 said:


> It's a bad day when the sod truck shows up and water is flowing off of the trailer.


Who in the heck was cutting sod? I seen one company with a few rolls and they looked like they weighed 100 lbs


----------



## qualitycut

Now at 90% tonight and tomorrow. Awesome. Good thing I moved the skid to high ground


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1812313 said:


> Now at 90% tonight and tomorrow. Awesome. Good thing I moved the skid to high ground


Seen that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Tornado warnings popping up.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1812312 said:


> Who in the heck was cutting sod? I seen one company with a few rolls and they looked like they weighed 100 lbs


It was from Hoffman. We had them drop it on the road this morning and by noon there was still water running down the road from the pallets that were still up front


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1812316 said:


> It was from Hoffman. We had them drop it on the road this morning and by noon there was still water running down the road from the pallets that were still up front


I bet the backs feeling good.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Tornado watch expanded east, stops just west of the cities .


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It'll be interesting to see what happens towards morning.

If this just stays as a line, then Dahl will be right and not much rain tomorrow.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1812321 said:


> It'll be interesting to see what happens towards morning.
> 
> If this just stays as a line, then Dahl will be right and not much rain tomorrow.


Yea and all you guys can go mow and I can sit at home. Cafe


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1812321 said:


> It'll be interesting to see what happens towards morning.
> 
> *If this just stays as a line, then Dahl will be right and not much rain tomorrow.*


That would be just fine with me!


----------



## Polarismalibu

So are we getting all that hail and crap tonight too?


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1812326 said:


> So are we getting all that hail and crap tonight too?


Idk but the radar looks strong on both sides of the cities and nothing coming north at us. Yet


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1812327 said:


> Idk but the radar looks strong on both sides of the cities and nothing coming north at us. Yet


Looks like 2-3am it will be here.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1812327 said:


> Idk but the radar looks strong on both sides of the cities and nothing coming north at us. Yet


I was thinking the same...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Storms moving in.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Lots of lightning.


----------



## Polarismalibu

It's here right on time


----------



## qualitycut

Heard thunder no rain then about 15 seconds later downpour.


----------



## qualitycut

Radar keeps filing in on backside.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Flooded streets here...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Think it will be dry enough to mow in 90 minutes?


----------



## SnowGuy73

169 southbound at 69 in Shakopee is closed.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hearing 5" of rain in carver... My rain gauge fell over so I have no reading here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

66° windy lt. rain.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I shut the guys down for the day.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1812346 said:


> I shut the guys down for the day.


Probably a good idea.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1.5" from all time wettest June.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1812348 said:


> 1.5" from all time wettest June.


Might get that today/tonight if their right.


----------



## SnowGuy73

More storms north of Worthington.


----------



## SnowGuy73

All out downpour here again.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1812346 said:


> I shut the guys down for the day.


Same here.....


----------



## NorthernProServ

Looks like a lake everywhere.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Good day for a nap!


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1812353 said:


> Looks like a lake everywhere.


I had water up to my running boards this morning around 03:00.


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1812346 said:


> I shut the guys down for the day.


Wow, if you did than I guess there's no excuse for the rest of us...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1812358 said:


> Wow, if you did than I guess there's no excuse for the rest of us...


Jerk!!!!.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak is playing cover a$$ with his posts on facebook.


----------



## qualitycut

Looks like a little 40 min break then storms forming again cafe this weather. I used to love rain days in my early 20s when I was always hung over.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

I'll be out hitting the grass from 9:45 to 1:15. Looks like a break for me at that time. Most of the ones today can actually be mowed in the rain ( with a little blowing afterwards). High elevation/ great drainage to the lake/ solid bases/ no hills/ so I don't leave mud tracks even with the Exmark with bagger and weights.
Wish me muck....I mean luck.:salute:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Just became street light dark again here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Downpour and hail.... Again.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1812365 said:


> Just became street light dark again here.


Radar is all closing in. There were two separate lines


----------



## qualitycut

Awesome, weather channel said batch that's coming is near 3 in an hour


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1812368 said:


> Awesome, weather channel said batch that's coming is near 3 in an hour


Balls......


----------



## SnowGuy73

This is crazy!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1812369 said:


> Balls......


Believe it, its happening here now.

I've never seen anything like this!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1812358 said:


> Wow, if you did than I guess there's no excuse for the rest of us...


That's why I posted it. WWLD. (What Would Lwn Do) If I'm shut down, then it's bad.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Lots of lightning again too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1812374 said:


> Lots of lightning again too.


Almost constant lightning....


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1812375 said:


> Almost constant lightning....


They said over a 1000 strikes in the next wave


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1812376 said:


> They said over a 1000 strikes in the next wave


Crazy!.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Winding down here.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1812378 said:


> Winding down here.


Ya headed out to mow


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1812379 said:


> Ya headed out to mow


Haha. Loading up now!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1812378 said:


> Winding down here.


How much rain in the last wave?


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1812380 said:


> Haha. Loading up now!


No your not.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1812381 said:


> How much rain in the last wave?


Not sure, a lot though.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks to be weakening as it moves east.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1812382 said:


> No your not.


Hahahahah..

No, I'm not.


----------



## qualitycut

Just started here again


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bunch of fire departments being paged out for sand bagging..... This is nuts!


----------



## qualitycut

Emptied out kiddie pool last night and its 3/4s full again


----------



## SSS Inc.

Stay off the highways in town. Standing water everywhere. 

Thanks to my proximity to the creek I got a nice alert on my cell again at 5:00 am. Scared the crap out of me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm all about mowing when it's wet. Not sure if MNPLOW was tongue in cheek but if he thinks he can work....props to him!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1812395 said:


> Stay off the highways in town. Standing water everywhere.
> 
> Thanks to my proximity to the creek I got a nice alert on my cell again at 5:00 am. Scared the crap out of me.


Gotta love it!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Sounds like the stuff we had a couple nights ago when we got 4".


----------



## qualitycut

Can't wait to go do my landscape bid at 10.


----------



## Ranger620

I have 3-3/4" in my rain gauge as of 20 minutes ago


----------



## BossPlow614

I should probably go buy a rain gauge. Had one from a Twins game last year but mis placed it and I'd actually like to know how much rain we receive, so if/when a client calls complaining that their lawn wasnt mowed or sprayed, etc, I can inform them.


----------



## TKLAWN

What a disaster!
Sod field by the shop is completely under water.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1812401 said:


> Can't wait to go do my landscape bid at 10.


That property you put the trees and bushes in for me, I have to meet with them today to see a list of more issues they need fixed before July 17th.


----------



## qualitycut

My lawn trailer with would deck has water flowing over the sides its raining so hard


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1812406 said:


> That property you put the trees and bushes in for me, I have to meet with them today to see a list of more issues they need fixed before July 17th.


Hopefully its done raining by that time. I hate nothing worse then trying to measure and right in a notebook when its pouring rain


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hoffman leaving with a load of sod, headed south on 65.

Must have cut / loaded it yesterday.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1812409 said:


> Hoffman leaving with a load of sod, headed south on 65.
> 
> Must have cut / loaded it yesterday.


I feel bad for whomever's crew that has to do sod in this rain.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1812410 said:


> I feel bad for whomever's crew that has to do sod in this rain.


I'm guessing they are just delivering. Didn't get it canceled in time??

But even at that, not sure how you can lay before Saturday,even if the prpperty was already graded. How could you walk on fresh black dirt?


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1812410 said:


> I feel bad for whomever's crew that has to do sod in this rain.


There is no way. If it doesn't rain from now till Tuesday I may be lucky to install on Tuesday. U


----------



## SnowGuy73

Street light dark again.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Just read an email I got yesterday asking when we were going to be out to take out the buckthorn at a property. It's at the bottom of a hill and been under water for a month. Stopped by on Monday and there had to be 6" of water down there. Sometimes you just want to say what you are thinking, sure we'll be out tomorrow we will DESTROY the lawn and good luck finding sod to repair it. Why are people so stupid


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22;1812396 said:


> I'm all about mowing when it's wet. Not sure if MNPLOW was tongue in cheek but if he thinks he can work....props to him!!


Usually I could but I went to check on a couple of properties and it looks like I need another couple of hours, so maybe 11:00 start time. Even my good draining properties would leave marks now. Darn. That would only get me 2 hours in before the next wave. Maybe 4 properties at best today. Looks like a very busy Friday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1812414 said:


> Just read an email I got yesterday asking when we were going to be out to take out the buckthorn at a property. It's at the bottom of a hill and been under water for a month. Stopped by on Monday and there had to be 6" of water down there. Sometimes you just want to say what you are thinking, sure we'll be out tomorrow we will DESTROY the lawn and good luck finding sod to repair it. Why are people so stupid


I just got off the phone with a property manager that read me the riot act because I didn't email him the bush trimming job was being delayed.

I said most of my customers are smart enough to realize there are delays when something depends on the weather.

This is the same property that was hiring another contractor this spring when we were still under contract.

I'm in bridge burning mode. Not sure I will have this property this afternoon once I meet with him.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1812416 said:


> I just got off the phone with a property manager that read me the riot act because I didn't email him the bush trimming job was being delayed.
> 
> I said most of my customers are smart enough to realize there are delays when something depends on the weather.
> 
> This is the same property that was hiring another contractor this spring when we were still under contract.
> 
> I'm in bridge burning mode. Not sure I will have this property this afternoon once I meet with him.


WWLD???

Be a complete SSS and tell them to cafe off!


----------



## NorthernProServ

MNPLOWCO;1812415 said:


> Usually I could but I went to check on a couple of properties and it looks like I need another couple of hours, so maybe 11:00 start time. Even my good draining properties would leave marks now. Darn. That would only get me 2 hours in before the next wave. Maybe 4 properties at best today. Looks like a very busy Friday.


And a full Saturday here......


----------



## BossPlow614

TKLAWN;1812417 said:


> WWLD???
> 
> Be a complete SSS and tell them to cafe off!


:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1812417 said:


> WWLD???
> 
> Be a complete SSS and tell them to cafe off!


Actually, been thinking about it while driving, and I am. In an email, since he's solo infatuated with emails and not voice mails.

We haven't been paid for June yet, but I don't care.

Sick of feeling like I'm getting walked on. Busting ass to keep these properties done in this weather for a decent price and all they do is *****.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22;1812421 said:


> Actually, been thinking about it while driving, and I am. In an email, since he's solo infatuated with emails and not voice mails.
> 
> We haven't been paid for June yet, but I don't care.
> 
> Sick of feeling like I'm getting walked on. Busting ass to keep these properties done in this weather for a decent price and all they do is *****.


Just tell him there are two ways to go from here.

1. Wait till the weather cooperates with us so we can do our job.

OR

2. Walk into your office to write a final check up to todays' date pro-rate
and leave it to your new contractor who can change the weather so it fits your schedule.

"Which one do you want to proceed with?" :angry:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Awfully breezy in Rogers.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Complete chaos down here.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1812424 said:


> Complete chaos down here.....


It is pretty ugly in these parts. I got another emergency text as I drove past valley fair.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Good Lord! Getting hammered by a major down pour again!! Lake Mtka.
Certainly thinning out the e-coli.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

MNPLOWCO;1812426 said:


> Good Lord! Getting hammered by a major down pour again!! Lake Mtka.
> Certainly thinning out the e-coli.


Or will they be adding more?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1812425 said:


> It is pretty ugly in these parts. I got another emergency text as I drove past valley fair.


Got another one also.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Waconia has a mudslide, house sliding into to lake waconia. Victoria and Eden prairie have house fires, and Jordan is evacuating a a trailer park.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1812429 said:


> Waconia has a mudslide, house sliding into to lake waconia. Victoria and Eden prairie have house fires, and Jordan is evacuating a a trailer park.


Oh, and about everyother fire department in southern Scott and carver county are out sand bagging!


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1812321 said:


> It'll be interesting to see what happens towards morning.
> 
> If this just stays as a line, then Dahl will be right and not much rain tomorrow.


Looks like Dahl was wrong!


----------



## NorthernProServ

MNPLOWCO;1812426 said:


> Good Lord! Getting hammered by a major down pour again!! Lake Mtka.
> Certainly thinning out the e-coli.


Getting pounded here


----------



## SnowGuy73

Clouds are breaking.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1812431 said:


> Looks like Dahl was wrong!


Hahahahah.


----------



## ryde307

This rain is getting ridiculous. We needed time to catch up in maintenance and a few bids so still being productive but this will throw off the next week now. Happy we got out of landscape installs this season.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sprinkles in Chaska.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1812425 said:


> It is pretty ugly in these parts. I got another emergency text as I drove past valley fair.


Nothing cool happening here. Just rain


----------



## Ranger620

after this last round I'm at 4-1/8th inch rain in the rain gauge.


----------



## qualitycut

If I can't work I woyk at least like to golf


----------



## qualitycut

House I was just at had water pouring in the egress window along garage. Its a full remodel was supposed to close tomorrow


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Rain stopping Lk Mtka. Wind picking up. Just had a power drop low and then back up again. Looks like a resurgent at the 4:00 pm hour. Out on the job from 12 to 4 then. Maybe I'll get 7 or 8 properties done yet today.


----------



## qualitycut

I have a walk out with a slight slope to the neighbors behind me and I have standing water on top where its semi flat.


----------



## ryde307

MNPLOWCO;1812441 said:


> Rain stopping Lk Mtka. Wind picking up. Just had a power drop low and then back up again. Looks like a resurgent at the 4:00 pm hour. Out on the job from 12 to 4 then. Maybe I'll get 7 or 8 properties done yet today.


Unless your using a push mower I think it might be a bit tough to mow. Good luck.
We only mow 4 accounts on friday and 1 large farm and 1 hoa already said don't worry about it this week. It's to wet. Try and fit it in early next and just mow it down the best we can to try and keep things managable.
That will help keep us on track with mowing somewhat. We mowed ahead yesterday as well.


----------



## qualitycut

Only thing that would top this all off is some nasty wind to blow all the trees down. Wouldn't take much


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1812448 said:


> Only thing that would top this all off is some nasty wind to blow all the trees down. Wouldn't take much


Wind has picked up here.


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## MNPLOWCO

ryde307;1812447 said:


> Unless your using a push mower I think it might be a bit tough to mow. Good luck.
> We only mow 4 accounts on friday and 1 large farm and 1 hoa already said don't worry about it this week. It's to wet. Try and fit it in early next and just mow it down the best we can to try and keep things managable.
> That will help keep us on track with mowing somewhat. We mowed ahead yesterday as well.


10-4. Pulling out of the drive and heading out. We shall see what we can "get away with" Cheers!


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1812423 said:


> Awfully breezy in Rogers.


It's been like that all day so far


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like the new storms are starting to pop by Worthington.


----------



## BossPlow614

Literally every good looking chick is wearing spandex at Target in Champlin!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Considering an afternoon deployment up here... guys did half of today's list yesterday... only 2 inches in the shop rain gauge storm total...


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1812460 said:


> Considering an afternoon deployment up here... guys did half of today's list yesterday... only 2 inches in the shop rain gauge storm total...


Good luck with that


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1812460 said:


> Considering an afternoon deployment up here... guys did half of today's list yesterday... only 2 inches in the shop rain gauge storm total...


I'm thinking I might run back home and do the same thing.

At least finish the last half of yesterday.


----------



## qualitycut

Make sure you guts post pics


----------



## qualitycut

Streets are dry but still water running down curbs


----------



## Camden

I've been out mowing cell tower sites (I don't do very many lawns, it's all rough mowing). I need to have the mower in 4-wheel drive or else I'd get stuck. I'm sure I'm leaving ruts but the density of the clippings is covering it up nicely. Sometimes I drive right through sitting water...crazy!


----------



## qualitycut

I have 3 I still can't mow. Between the sump pumps dumping and rain. If it doesn't rain for a week and rains one night I need to wait a full day and that's pushing it


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1812467 said:


> I've been out mowing cell tower sites (I don't do very many lawns, it's all rough mowing). I need to have the mower in 4-wheel drive or else I'd get stuck. I'm sure I'm leaving ruts but the density of the clippings is covering it up nicely. Sometimes I drive right through sitting water...crazy!


I think you can get away with it on those properties


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Why do today what you can put off until tomorrow?? I'm going shooting


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1812450 said:


>


That's not the boat!


----------



## qualitycut

They just showed Northfield on the news, holy crap what a mess


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well crap. Manager was all apologetic for going off on me this morning.

Has another large amount of work that's additional for me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Um, BTW, Dahl was right. Dry mid day.


----------



## qualitycut

If anyone has any landscape stuff that can be done tomorrow and want to sub it out let me know. We are stuck till its dry.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1812476 said:


> If anyone has any landscape stuff that can be done tomorrow and want to sub it out let me know. We are stuck till its dry.


I'm in the same position


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Irrigation running across from Columbia ice arena. REALLY PEOPLE???


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1812476 said:


> If anyone has any landscape stuff that can be done tomorrow and want to sub it out let me know. We are stuck till its dry.


I have a big sod job at our county's courthouse that I'm looking to pass onto someone. I'm 100 miles northwest of you but maybe it'd be worth your while? I can pass along the maintenance director's info...let me know.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have 3 small jobs in Chisago / Lindstrom. 3 days for 2,guys.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1812462 said:


> Good luck with that


Going great so far... no marks left yet... I don't think we got as much Rogers/Dayton area... We mowed the day after we had 5 inches so I'm not concerned...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I am heading out in a bit.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Better check the radar,you guys might not be getting to far.


----------



## NorthernProServ

THE GFS... ECMWF... AND MUCH
OF THE ENSEMBLE GUIDANCE BRINGS RETURN FLOW/WARM ADVECTION BACK
INTO THE AREA FOR THE END OF THE WEEK INTO THE WEEKEND WITH AT
LEAST SOME HINTS OF ANOTHER POTENTIALLY VERY WET PERIOD.


This is for next week, looks like we will only get a few dry days if we are lucky.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1812486 said:


> Better check the radar,you guys might not be getting to far.


I need 4 hours.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1812487 said:


> THE GFS... ECMWF... AND MUCH
> OF THE ENSEMBLE GUIDANCE BRINGS RETURN FLOW/WARM ADVECTION BACK
> INTO THE AREA FOR THE END OF THE WEEK INTO THE WEEKEND WITH AT
> LEAST SOME HINTS OF ANOTHER POTENTIALLY VERY WET PERIOD.
> 
> This is for next week, looks like we will only get a few dry days if we are lucky.


And why I'm heading out now.


----------



## qualitycut

Nice blob heading if us. Great, so much for trying to take off most of the week of the 4th


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;1812487 said:


> THE GFS... ECMWF... AND MUCH
> OF THE ENSEMBLE GUIDANCE BRINGS RETURN FLOW/WARM ADVECTION BACK
> INTO THE AREA FOR THE END OF THE WEEK INTO THE WEEKEND WITH AT
> LEAST SOME HINTS OF ANOTHER POTENTIALLY VERY WET PERIOD.
> 
> This is for next week, looks like we will only get a few dry days if we are lucky.


Nice. Hopefully we get some rain in July and august to keep stuff green and growing


----------



## SnowGuy73

More rain moving in.


----------



## albhb3

what a fricken mess down in faribault and new prague and it was quite interesting in edina this morning at 5 am


----------



## SnowGuy73

...........and downpour!


----------



## albhb3

ohh and if anyone knows where lake mazaska is the houses are completly flooded around in areas


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

52" Grandstand cutting fine.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Tornado warnings again


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1812506 said:


> Tornado warnings again


Where at?

.


----------



## qualitycut

Its coming straight north. If it stays that way few more inches. Cafe world is coming to an end


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1812507 said:


> Where at?
> 
> .


Douglas County, pope, renville, swift, Chippewa,


----------



## qualitycut

3 confirmed tornadoes in southwest mn


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1812509 said:


> Douglas County, pope, renville, swift, Chippewa,


Copy that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1812510 said:


> 3 confirmed tornadoes in southwest mn


Not good..


----------



## qualitycut

Getting dark. Hopefully actually get some storms not just rain


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1812513 said:


> Getting dark. Hopefully actually get some storms not just rain


Just rain here, couple flashes.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1812514 said:


> Just rain here, couple flashes.


I want a new roof


----------



## SSS Inc.

Some good flooding pictures on nws' facebook page from right by my house.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1812517 said:


> Some good flooding pictures on nws' facebook page from right by my house.


They just showed Shakopee fire rescuing a lady who drove into a road with water up to her doors.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1812515 said:


> I want a new roof


My buddy has a roofing company some good hail can make it happen!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1812518 said:


> They just showed Shakopee fire rescuing a lady who drove into a road with water up to her doors.


That was the same call that I posted the picture from before.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1812515 said:


> I want a new roof


I hear you.


----------



## qualitycut

Guy just went down minnehaha falls in a kyak


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1812522 said:



> Guy just went down minnehaha falls in a kyak


Idiot.......


----------



## MNPLOWCO

HA! got 8 properties done!! Just got in. It started raining 1/2 through the last one.
Friday is now a breeze........Thumbs Up


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1812515 said:


> I want a new roof


I'd like to see a lot of people close by to get new roofs. I'm starting to get board. New siding and windows while were at it. Thinking of doing some advertising again just not sure where the best bang for the buck is. Google add words maybe??


----------



## qualitycut

MNPLOWCO;1812524 said:


> HA! got 8 properties done!! Just got in. It started raining 1/2 through the last one.
> Friday is now a breeze........Thumbs Up


Today was a breeze for me, got a nap in. Tomorrow looks the same


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1812523 said:


> Idiot.......


Looked like he was upside down


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1812528 said:


> Looked like he was upside down


I think when they hit the bottom they usually flip upside down then turn back over. Its crazy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got 2 townhomes done so far. Trying for a house, then 3 commercials til dark.

So far the rain is going south and north of me.

60" Exmark 29 HP cutting fine.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1812529 said:


> I think when they hit the bottom they usually flip upside down then turn back over. Its crazy.


Not sounding to fun. I'll stick to wakeboarding and not drown


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;1812534 said:


> Not sounding to fun. I'll stick to wakeboarding and not drown


ya that sounds fun.... not:salute:

hows the ark comming anyway I still got the beer


----------



## qualitycut

Should have saved a mulch job for a day like tomorrow


----------



## SnowGuy73

MNPLOWCO;1812524 said:


> HA! got 8 properties done!! Just got in. It started raining 1/2 through the last one.
> Friday is now a breeze........Thumbs Up


Nice work, sir!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1812527 said:


> Today was a breeze for me, got a nap in. Tomorrow looks the same


Hahahahah!

That makes at least two of us!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1812532 said:


> Got 2 townhomes done so far. Trying for a house, then 3 commercials til dark.
> 
> So far the rain is going south and north of me.
> 
> 60" Exmark 29 HP cutting fine.


Eh, cafe it. Gonna go home and watch AGT.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Guess this is why I lost this bank. I didn't have the irrigation running enough.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1812532 said:


> Got 2 townhomes done so far. Trying for a house, then 3 commercials til dark.
> 
> So far the rain is going south and north of me.
> 
> 60" Exmark 29 HP cutting fine.


Much the same here... at least that's the report from the crew... I was still doing irrigation for some reason...

They have a few from today that they'll have to hit tomorrow, but we're in pretty good shape...


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;1812535 said:


> ya that sounds fun.... not:salute:
> 
> hows the ark comming anyway I still got the beer


I wasn't building one. I will take the beer though!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

I reinstalled my rain gauge at 17:00 when I started the grill..... Now at 1" on the nipple.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1812540 said:


> Eh, cafe it. Gonna go home and watch AGT.


Since when are you are quitter?


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;1812543 said:


> I wasn't building one. I will take the beer though!!


well it was one of you and I was bringing the beer


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1812543 said:


> I wasn't building one. I will take the beer though!!


I am building one.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1812547 said:


> Since when are you are quitter?


Since June 17th.


----------



## qualitycut

Why does everyone decide to email me about us getting their landscape job on the day I'm already stressed out because of the rain. 
Tomorrow is probably another wash for installs


----------



## qualitycut

Think I'm going to apply at Dicks asphalt inc.


----------



## SnowGuy73

What a mess.....

Time for bed!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1812556 said:


> What a mess.....
> 
> Time for bed!


You going to be able to work tomorrow or are you guys screwed down there?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1812559 said:


> You going to be able to work tomorrow or are you guys screwed down there?


Negative, this week is screwed!

Probably doing fire department related stuff tomorrow I'm guessing.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1812555 said:


> Think I'm going to apply at Dicks asphalt inc.


Asphalt can be a highly rewarding profession.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Still water everywhere here, about 75 minutes ago.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1812563 said:


> Still water everywhere here, about 75 minutes ago.


Time to sell why there is lake front property.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1812564 said:


> Time to sell why there is lake front property.


That's what the neighbors said too.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1812563 said:


> Still water everywhere here, about 75 minutes ago.


That's crazy.......

Any water in the house?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1812566 said:


> That's crazy.......
> 
> Any water in the house?


Negative....

Not mine anyway.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1812563 said:


> Still water everywhere here, about 75 minutes ago.


That is nuts... you guys got it A LOT worse down there!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1812568 said:


> That is nuts... you guys got it A LOT worse down there!


Ya, its a sight to see. That's for sure.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1812569 said:


> Ya, its a sight to see. That's for sure.


Hopefully it will be done raining for a couple days.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1812570 said:


> Hopefully it will be done raining for a couple days.


I thought Dahl said someth about Sunday, but what does he know!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1812563 said:


> Still water everywhere here, about 75 minutes ago.


That's what it looked like here a couple nights ago. We got an inch this evening and it looks similar. Before this evenings rain today I saw homeowners mowing leaving a muddy mess. Did see a lawn truck driving around. Tuesday the lawns I had left were soggy. Yesterday water was standing. I don't even want to think what they look now


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1812572 said:


> I thought Dahl said someth about Sunday, but what does he know!


My percentages have gone up for this weekend and next week already. I can't remember which model I looked at earlier had rain nearly every day


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1812568 said:


> That is nuts... you guys got it A LOT worse down there!


I think they are about 100 ft lower in elevation in that area


----------



## banonea

I did it. 2012 S150. when it was all said and done $15,000.00 with taxes and transfer.trailer is a 18'PJ tilt bed, no ramps

It need a bath but other than that I am happy.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SnowGuy73;1812563 said:


> Still water everywhere here, about 75 minutes ago.


No wake zone!


----------



## SnowGuy73

67° calm foggy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1812579 said:


> No wake zone!


Cafe that haha!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1812574 said:


> My percentages have gone up for this weekend and next week already. I can't remember which model I looked at earlier had rain nearly every day


NWS has a chance of rain everyday except today.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1812589 said:


> NWS has a chance of rain everyday except today.


Same here. But chances have increased


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Note to self. Steel toe boots will set off detectors at airport


----------



## SnowGuy73

Muggy outside already, today will suck I think!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1812590 said:


> Same here. But chances have increased


O, I never looked before.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1812592 said:


> Muggy outside already, today will suck I think!


Have fun with that


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1812592 said:


> Muggy outside already, today will suck I think!


Yeah, it's going to be slow going today for sure.


----------



## banonea

It's wet here, but can be worked with. I don't think that it rained after 2 am so it dried a bit


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1812594 said:


> Have fun with that


Won't effect me, ac plugging away here on the couch!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1812597 said:


> Won't effect me, ac plugging away here on the couch!


Unfortunately same here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1812599 said:


> Unfortunately same here.


No complaints on this end!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1812600 said:


> No complaints on this end!


Ya not really upset more the fact of going to have to deal with the wrath of customers.


----------



## qualitycut

They just said Monday looks like best chance of rain. Cafe


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1812602 said:


> They just said Monday looks like best chance of rain. Cafe


Wonderful!!!...


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Shannon square has the irrigation running


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1812591 said:


> Note to self. Steel toe boots will set off detectors at airport


I found that out last winter at the airport in Puerto Rico. Didn't help the security guy didn't speak English


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1812602 said:


> They just said Monday looks like best chance of rain. Cafe


Ahh hell. ....trying to cut in medina/ maple grove and it is not going good. Good lawns are soaked and leaving mud tracks with rooster tails of water off the tires.

Not sure what to do here


----------



## NorthernProServ

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1812605 said:


> Shannon square has the irrigation running


Bastards...


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1812607 said:


> Ahh hell. ....trying to cut in medina/ maple grove and it is not going good. Good lawns are soaked and leaving mud tracks with rooster tails of water off the tires.
> 
> Not sure what to do here


Go home take a nap and enjoy the weekend. I'm just seeing 12 hour days in my future. We can't work weekends in Minneapolis so that's out of the question.


----------



## Green Grass

NorthernProServ;1812607 said:


> Ahh hell. ....trying to cut in medina/ maple grove and it is not going good. Good lawns are soaked and leaving mud tracks with rooster tails of water off the tires.
> 
> Not sure what to do here


Breakfast. ....


----------



## qualitycut

Its sad when the highlight of my say is the new taco place in town is opening today


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1812613 said:


> Its sad when the highlight of my say is the new taco place in town is opening today


Mine was picking up fertilizer and dropping my kids off at day care .


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1812613 said:


> Its sad when the highlight of my say is the new taco place in town is opening today


Mine is sitting at a townhome in Maplewood waiting for someone to come out from the underground garage so I can set up the time clock.

Property Manager was supposed to be here or get me a fob. Neither has happened.

15 more minutes and I'm onto the next account.


----------



## Green Grass

True Brown is out in full force spraying.


----------



## BossPlow614

Clouds starting to break just south of Little Falls enough route to BIR with a convoy of rigs.


----------



## Green Grass

Just walked two properties in Plymouth and neither was very bad. Think I will go grab a trailer and try them with the stander.


----------



## qualitycut

Should be dry by the 4th of July


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1812623 said:


> Should be dry by the 4th of July


Very nice.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1812618 said:


> True Brown is out in full force spraying.


Seen a few out today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Views are excellent at Wal-Mart.


----------



## qualitycut

Other job that's ready to start has so much wash out the bottom row of boulder wall is exposed


----------



## SnowGuy73

I mowed my lawn Wednesday, already looks like it wasn't cut this week.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

NorthernProServ;1812608 said:


> Bastards...


Do you mow it?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Cold as heck in Seattle


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1812637 said:


> Cold as heck in Seattle


And probably raining


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1812638 said:


> And probably raining


No. Just cloudy. They only have a chance of showers Tuesday or Wednesday in the 7 day NWS


----------



## qualitycut

Just went and looked at the 3 lawns I couldnt mow. Absolutey saturated still


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1812629 said:


> Views are excellent at Wal-Mart.


Even better around Lake Minnetonka!


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1812641 said:


> Even better around Lake Minnetonka!


The smell of poop?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1812642 said:


> The smell of poop?


Hahahahah!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Teaching the 12 year old irrigation repairs today while I have 2 crews mowing.

He demanded Khan's for lunch. Not much work gonna get done this afternoon.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh oh.

Super Target, Snelling Avenue...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Someone that posts in this forum had some unfortunate timing with a mulch delivery.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Crew got the X series ZTR stuck... en route with straps...


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1812648 said:


> Crew got the X series ZTR stuck... en route with straps...


We demand pictures!


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1812648 said:


> Crew got the X series ZTR stuck... en route with straps...


Make sure to post pics.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1812649 said:


> We demand pictures!


Of course I will


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1812648 said:


> Crew got the X series ZTR stuck... en route with straps...


Damn rookies!!


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1812654 said:


> Damn rookies!!


They are not ninjas like Lwnmr.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1812655 said:


> They are not ninjas like Lwnmr.


Nope. They are not.

Oh. Severe Thunderstorm Watch!!!!!!!!


----------



## NorthernProServ

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1812635 said:


> Do you mow it?


No, but we take care of one that it reminds me of. Someone else takes care of the irrigation and I have tired many times to install a rain sensor for them. They insist they don't need one. The backflow is outside luckily and you don't know how many times we have shut the ball vavles off, sometimes for weeks with rain like this.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1812656 said:


> Nope. They are not.
> 
> Oh. Severe Thunderstorm Watch!!!!!!!!


Ya....wtf where did this come from?


----------



## qualitycut

Surprised we are not getting any with the heat and humidity


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Eating Jack in the box. Surprisingly good. Never ate at one before and never saw one


----------



## qualitycut

Ran out of cafe's to give today. I'm getting drunk


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1812660 said:


> Surprised we are not getting any with the heat and humidity


They are starting to pop on the SD/ND border.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1812663 said:


> They are starting to pop on the SD/ND border.


If I get more rain in Minneapolis I'm screwed. They will probably hire another landscaper to get these jobs caught up.


----------



## Greenery

Had some pretty wet lawns today. Some serious streaks in a few but were now done and its time to enjoy a nice weekend finally.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My guys had to skip at least 3.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Not as bad as I thought... Didn't even have to push the pedal to pull it out... took 120' of tow straps though...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1812667 said:


> Not as bad as I thought... Didn't even have to push the pedal to pull it out... took 120' of tow straps though...


Few years ago I slide into a sand trap at a customers and is was 300 feet from the road. Took 5 of us to get it out.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Tornado in wadena again


----------



## SnowGuy73

Highway 41 between Chaska and Shakopee closing at 19:00 tonight.


----------



## Greenery

SnowGuy73;1812670 said:


> Highway 41 between Chaska and Shakopee closing at 19:00 tonight.


It sounds like they are expecting cty rd 50 out by me to be flooded on Monday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

101 between Shakopee and Chanhassen also closing at 19:00 now........ Ass!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1812671 said:


> It sounds like they are expecting cty rd 50 out by me to be flooded on Monday.


Really, where at?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks better today.


----------



## qualitycut

Gf wanted to go to Northfield. What a mess


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1812667 said:


> Not as bad as I thought... Didn't even have to push the pedal to pull it out... took 120' of tow straps though...


Happens to the best, slid down one last week.

It actually turned out to be a decent day, caught up from yesterday and only have about 5 hours of mowing tomorrow.


----------



## Green Grass

Remind me to not start drinking at 3 on a Friday!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1812679 said:


> Remind me to not start drinking at 3 on a Friday!


Why not?

.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1812680 said:


> Why not?
> 
> .


because it is rough at 7 when you get two kids.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1812674 said:


> Looks better today.


That is a huge difference.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1812678 said:


> Happens to the best, slid down one last week.
> 
> It actually turned out to be a decent day, caught up from yesterday and only have about 5 hours of mowing tomorrow.


Yeah i've got about 3 hours by myself tomorrow... not calling anyone in for OT...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1812682 said:


> because it is rough at 7 when you get two kids.


Rookie!

.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1812683 said:


> That is a huge difference.


Ya, getting there.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1812685 said:


> Rookie!
> 
> .


where down a case already!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1812684 said:


> Yeah i've got about 3 hours by myself tomorrow... not calling anyone in for OT...


Yeah. I only have 19 parks, 12 lift stations and 4 common areas tomorrow.

Then 3 schools on Sunday, with no help.

Last two irrigation systems.... First, no one home in one of the units I need to get into to turn 1/2 of the system on. Second 1/2 the valve body has a crack in it.

Second property, went to replace two heads that weren't coming up, figured out they are being pinch off by the tree between the two of them.

Job security I guess. Just want to cross this stuff off the list.

Last bank I did has a pinched pipe as well.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1812645 said:


> Teaching the 12 year old irrigation repairs today while I have 2 crews mowing.
> 
> He demanded Khan's for lunch. Not much work gonna get done this afternoon.


that is awesome....pas it on
-------

in TX I belonged to an irri associaction
one of our meetings they had a contest between everyone
putting together dissasembled valves
My son got 3rd fastest time

this was my irri teacher
http://www.irrigationtraining.com/us.html
I also went to Tx A&M

only thing I don't miss is digging in the rock hard tx clay soil


----------



## qualitycut

That cell with the tornado is headed right towards the cabin


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1812691 said:


> that is awesome....pas it on
> -------
> 
> in TX I belonged to an irri associaction
> one of our meetings they had a contest between everyone
> putting together dissasembled valves
> My son got 3rd fastest time
> 
> this was my irri teacher
> http://www.irrigationtraining.com/us.html
> I also went to Tx A&M
> 
> only thing I don't miss is digging in the rock hard tx clay soil


The one plus right now. Soil's pretty easy to dig up.


----------



## unit28

checked the dew point map

wer'e in a line of about 65
duluth is about 45-50


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1812688 said:


> where down a case already!


Light weights!


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1812693 said:


> The one plus right now. Soil's pretty easy to dig up.


tomorrow looks pretty darn good for digging
fishing
golfing
jogging

.....

I seen a few stuck mowers this week
I used a wheeler couple years ago to pull mine out


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1812692 said:


> That cell with the tornado is headed right towards the cabin


Not good..


----------



## SnowGuy73

Getting cloudy the the west.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1812696 said:


> Light weights!


I am not very big.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1812699 said:


> Getting cloudy the the west.


Sun is out here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1812700 said:


> I am not very big.


I have the same problem when I drink!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1812701 said:


> Sun is out here.


Same here.... Tall clouds forming west of me.


----------



## andersman02

Beautiful day out today. Decided to help mowers get done and did singer properties with gates. About 30k sq ft with a 36 belt is no fun. Only one call yapping about streaks in there lawn, fine next time we will skip the lawn for the week


----------



## MNPLOWCO

My "Breeze" of a Friday was longer than I thought. Got 16 done today.
2 with backyards under water. Got stuck at the bottom of a greasy hill. Had
to run up through the landscape rock garden (blade off of course) to get back up the hill. 1 extra "one off". A guy wants a quick cut, no trim job. Pays me
up front. I take one pass through the long side yard and look back at my work.
Hahaahaha, holy crap. 2 fat beautiful solid black tracks 150 ft. long. OOPS.

Told him I would wait a few day and finish. ( I sheepishly skulked away in embarrassment )


----------



## albhb3

I found out today a sinus infection and pneumonia is not fun and neither are all the idiots in minneapolis that try to get tboned by a freightshaker... I didnt think stop signs are to complicated


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Having a fire in the backyard.

Watching it from the cab of the tractor to stay away from the mosquito's.


----------



## Greenery

Hopefully their house floats...


----------



## albhb3

nice wake ahole


----------



## Greenery

How am I supposed to get my cocktail if I cant find the dock????


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1812712 said:


> Hopefully their house floats...


Damn!!!!

..


----------



## Green Grass

Greenery;1812712 said:


> Hopefully their house floats...


Right next to fletchers?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1812714 said:


> How am I supposed to get my cocktail if I cant find the dock????


I bet its a nice night to be out there.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1812715 said:


> Damn!!!!
> 
> ..


I believe that is next to fletchers and that is where I posted the pic a couple weeks ago of where I couldn't get with in 50 yards of the lake to mow. Which is now at about 75 yards.


----------



## Greenery

albhb3;1812713 said:


> nice wake ahole


LoL.. it takes forever to get anywhere.


----------



## Greenery

Green Grass;1812716 said:


> Right next to fletchers?


Yes, the pink canopies are a dead giveaway .


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I think they meant the watch for IA/NE. They're getting hammered again.


----------



## TKLAWN

What a complete cafe box of a day! We mowed half as many properties today as we normally do for Thurs- Fri and took twice as long, people we're very understanding when talking to them though. Atleast I didn't feel like a complete idiot.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1812722 said:


> What a complete cafe box of a day! We mowed half as many properties today as we normally do for Thurs- Fri and took twice as long, people we're very understanding when talking to them though. Atleast I didn't feel like a complete idiot.


I have some that will be going on 2 weeks Mon


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1812723 said:


> I have some that will be going on 2 weeks Mon


Those should be fun!


----------



## Greenery

Im pretty sure theirs dead fish under the wharf, it f'n stinks around here.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1812724 said:


> Those should be fun!


I know two won't be to bad they are slow growers.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Anyone see the pics on ch9? The mulch store is flooded and they showed pics of everything under water. Showed an L8000 and the water was over half way up the grill. Guessing the water is 4' deep, showed skids and a few loaders too


----------



## Green Grass

Greenery;1812725 said:


> Im pretty sure theirs dead fish under the wharf, it f'n stinks around here.


For the amount of dead fish I have seen while working over there I am sure there is!


----------



## Green Grass

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1812728 said:


> Anyone see the pics on ch9? The mulch store is flooded and they showed pics of everything under water. Showed an L8000 and the water was over half way up the grill. Guessing the water is 4' deep, showed skids and a few loaders too


Do you think the mulch held it's color?


----------



## Drakeslayer

Greenery;1812725 said:


> Im pretty sure theirs dead fish under the wharf, it f'n stinks around here.


I think most of what you are smelling is above the wharf!


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1812732 said:


> I think most of what you are smelling is above the wharf!


Glad someone said it.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1812734 said:


> Glad someone said it.


Tuna or shrimp?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Green Grass;1812731 said:


> Do you think the mulch held it's color?


I'm sure the EPA will send them a fine


----------



## Camden

How about the pics from the John Deere dealership in Luverne? Couple hundred thousand dollar combines with water up to the cab. Dozens of mowers, implements and other equipment completely submerged. Their insurance claim has to be in the multi-millions.


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;1812738 said:


> How about the pics from the John Deere dealership in Luverne? Couple hundred thousand dollar combines with water up to the cab. Dozens of mowers, implements and other equipment completely submerged. Their insurance claim has to be in the multi-millions.


The equipment will be for sale cheep next week slightly used.


----------



## qualitycut

Dakota county government center had thier irrigation running.


----------



## albhb3

I dont get it wtf is everyone watering still hell thursday morning in the monsoon they were running


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1812745 said:


> Dakota county government center had thier irrigation running.


They have an irrigation budget


----------



## SnowGuy73

68° overcast calm.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Drakeslayer;1812748 said:


> They have an irrigation budget


But the dumb thing is they'll complain come July and august and shut them off or slow them down


----------



## SnowGuy73

Still snow at the airport.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1812754 said:


> Still snow at the airport.


You leaving? or do you just miss snow so you thought you would go see it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1812756 said:


> You leaving? or do you just miss snow so you thought you would go see it.


One of the guys on the fd works down there, he posted on Facebook.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Muggy as hell this morning!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Belinda shows rain everyday but Thursday this coming week.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1812754 said:


> Still snow at the airport.


Looks like they've been dumping grass clippings on it to keep it blanketed.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1812754 said:


> Still snow at the airport.


I saw snow on the mountains yesterday


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1812760 said:


> Belinda shows rain everyday but Thursday this coming week.












Belinda didn't read my forecast. At least my percentages dropped slightly.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1812761 said:


> Looks like they've been dumping grass clippings on it to keep it blanketed.


Said there is grass growing in the sand.

Haha.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1812762 said:


> I saw snow on the mountains yesterday


Were they blue?


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1812763 said:


> Belinda didn't read my forecast. At least my percentages dropped slightly.


About what mine looks like, with slightly high %


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1812765 said:


> Were they blue?


Mine where.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1812765 said:


> Were they blue?


No,...................


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1812763 said:


> Belinda didn't read my forecast. At least my percentages dropped slightly.


Mine is similar but percents are higher


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1812767 said:


> Mine where.


Same here!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1812768 said:


> No,...................


That's too bad.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1812690 said:


> Yeah. I only have 19 parks, 12 lift stations and 4 common areas tomorrow.
> 
> Then 3 schools on Sunday, with no help.
> 
> Last two irrigation systems.... First, no one home in one of the units I need to get into to turn 1/2 of the system on. Second 1/2 the valve body has a crack in it.
> 
> Second property, went to replace two heads that weren't coming up, figured out they are being pinch off by the tree between the two of them.
> 
> Job security I guess. Just want to cross this stuff off the list.
> 
> Last bank I did has a pinched pipe as well.


I've had a lot of pinched pipes and fittings this year for some reason... must have been the polar vortex...


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SnowGuy73;1812764 said:


> Said there is grass growing in the sand.
> 
> Haha.


Email..It has come to my attention not all of the grass is being mowed. You are in breach of the contract


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1812774 said:


> Email..It has come to my attention not all of the grass is being mowed. You are in breach of the contract


Hahahahah! Nice.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Damn I hate when people tell you thing and then tell you the complete opposite 5 minutes later


----------



## Greenery

Did someone say snow...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Greenery;1812779 said:


> Did someone say snow...


Oh yuck. Too early or late depending on how you look at it for that crap. My neighbor use to live in Utah or Wyoming the state and they had snow on 4th of July in the 70's


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1812779 said:


> Did someone say snow...


Looks like fun!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1812779 said:


> Did someone say snow...


Sweet picture!


----------



## qualitycut

Got 2 of three mowed today only could do 3/4 of them but beer time.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1812784 said:


> Got 2 of three mowed today only could do 3/4 of them but beer time.


Put your balls away!


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1812774 said:


> Email..It has come to my attention not all of the grass is being mowed. You are in breach of the contract


You gotta be kidding me...


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1812785 said:


> Put your balls away!


Gf is playing with them


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1812774 said:


> Email..It has come to my attention not all of the grass is being mowed. You are in breach of the contract


Tell them it was lunch break and you guys forgot to go back


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1812774 said:


> Email..It has come to my attention not all of the grass is being mowed. You are in breach of the contract


This was the email I foresee someone getting for not mowing the grass on the snow pile


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1812789 said:


> This was the email I foresee someone getting for not mowing the grass on the snow pile


A bank we use to do always had water in a spot. Got an email similar to yours and I responded it was to wet yada yada. He said well use a weed whip. I responded with sorry I don't own a pair of waders and we didn't have the account to long.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1812784 said:


> Got 2 of three mowed today only could do 3/4 of them but beer time.


Nice work!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Lots of guys out mowing today...... Poor cafe's!


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS talking a lot of rain for quality, Jim and I tomorrow.


----------



## Polarismalibu

110 days till hockey season. Wild open up the season hosting Colorado


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1812793 said:


> NWS talking a lot of rain for quality, Jim and I tomorrow.


Wonderful. Just wonderful.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I guess I need to start stalking my crews.

I had two guys working with me today, the two guys that shovel nonstop in the winter for 36 hours straight.

We got everything done except for 2 okay sized parks, an hour for each, with 3 of us. If it was a weekday, I would do them, but I'm already past comfort level for mowing in residential areas for a Saturday.

So, 17 parks, lift stations and common areas mowed.

Last week I had 6 guys doing these, plus my dad in the tractor (not working today, PTO shaft bent) and we still had parks left over.

Not sure what's going on. I've done them enough over the years to know how long they take, and labor isn't adding up. Er, labor is adding up, it's not the amount it should be.

And we had a bear in a park first thing this morning. Black bear, medium sized.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1812797 said:


> Wonderful. Just wonderful.


I'm between 1.0-1.50" tomorrow alone.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1812798 said:


> I guess I need to start stalking my crews.
> 
> I had two guys working with me today, the two guys that shovel nonstop in the winter for 36 hours straight.
> 
> We got everything done except for 2 okay sized parks, an hour for each, with 3 of us. If it was a weekday, I would do them, but I'm already past comfort level for mowing in residential areas for a Saturday.
> 
> So, 17 parks, lift stations and common areas mowed.
> 
> Last week I had 6 guys doing these, plus my dad in the tractor (not working today, PTO shaft bent) and we still had parks left over.
> 
> Not sure what's going on. I've done them enough over the years to know how long they take, and labor isn't adding up. Er, labor is adding up, it's not the amount it should be.
> 
> And we had a bear in a park first thing this morning. Black bear, medium sized.


We did a job other day, I ran some errands and came back with me there we got the same amount done in 1.5 hrs as they did in 4


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1812793 said:


> NWS talking a lot of rain for quality, Jim and I tomorrow.


I saw that and tried to tell my dad that. Hr said its only 40%. I said that's bs and to stop watching the weather channel. They do t even know what the weather was 5 minutes ago let alone the future. Oh well I'm not gonna worry as I'm thousands of miles away


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1812790 said:


> A bank we use to do always had water in a spot. Got an email similar to yours and I responded it was to wet yada yada. He said well use a weed whip. I responded with sorry I don't own a pair of waders and we didn't have the account to long.


What you do with them is tell them you'll get someone on it and then delay. Finally it will be dry enough to mow or walk through it


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1812801 said:


> I saw that and tried to tell my dad that. Hr said its only 40%. I said that's bs and to stop watching the weather channel. They do t even know what the weather was 5 minutes ago let alone the future. Oh well I'm not gonna worry as I'm thousands of miles away


I'm at 70%.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1812802 said:


> What you do with them is tell them you'll get someone on it and then delay. Finally it will be dry enough to mow or walk through it


I know what to do but the guy was a Deutsche so I didn't care. He came over while we where mowing.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

The other ship leaving the same we are


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1812806 said:


> The other ship leaving the same we are


You doing the Alaska cruise?


----------



## qualitycut

On w 7 and there are cougars every where. I think there is a Bruno mars concert they must be going to


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1812810 said:


> On w 7 and there are cougars every where. I think there is a Bruno mars concert they must be going to


You going to GermanFest at my Schmidt Brew property?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Weird. They bumped me to 50% for tomorrow, from 40%. Now, mainly after 7 am.

St. Paul says mainly after 2 pm.

Must be REALLY slow moving from north to south tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm down to 60% now, same amounts.


----------



## Ranger620

On county rd 50 in corcoran I saw a rice rocket that was taking a sweeping left corner. I guess he for got to sweep. Guy went in the ditch quite aways. Had to of ben a ten foot drop. Hope he's ok. Cops and fire truck flew down there shortly after I passed. Looked like he was just laying in the ditch with some lady kneeling over him.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1812798 said:


> I guess I need to start stalking my crews.
> 
> I had two guys working with me today, the two guys that shovel nonstop in the winter for 36 hours straight.
> 
> We got everything done except for 2 okay sized parks, an hour for each, with 3 of us. If it was a weekday, I would do them, but I'm already past comfort level for mowing in residential areas for a Saturday.
> 
> So, 17 parks, lift stations and common areas mowed.
> 
> Last week I had 6 guys doing these, plus my dad in the tractor (not working today, PTO shaft bent) and we still had parks left over.
> 
> Not sure what's going on. I've done them enough over the years to know how long they take, and labor isn't adding up. Er, labor is adding up, it's not the amount it should be
> 
> Funny how that works


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Taking my kids to ProKart in Maple Grove / Rogers.


----------



## qualitycut

Damn. Just got suckered into Bruno mars tickets. Gf better pay me back generously. Cafe


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1812815 said:


> On county rd 50 in corcoran I saw a rice rocket that was taking a sweeping left corner. I guess he for got to sweep. Guy went in the ditch quite aways. Had to of ben a ten foot drop. Hope he's ok. Cops and fire truck flew down there shortly after I passed. Looked like he was just laying in the ditch with some lady kneeling over him.


That can't be good.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1812804 said:


> I know what to do but the guy was a Deutsche so I didn't care. He came over while we where mowing.


The guy was German?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1812822 said:


> Taking my kids to ProKart in Maple Grove / Rogers.


Nice! Let me know how the newly revised outdoor track is!

Also, electronic scheduling has helped a bit on identifying issues, but i'm strongly considering getting GPS installed on the trucks to figure out what the cafe is going on out there...


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1812825 said:


> The guy was German?


Lol ........ I couldn't get it to spell check


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1812827 said:


> Lol ........ I couldn't get it to spell check


Have a good time at Bruno Mars. I bet he puts on a good show.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1812823 said:


> Damn. Just got suckered into Bruno mars tickets. Gf better pay me back generously. Cafe


Hahahahah..............!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1812828 said:


> Have a good time at Bruno Mars. I bet he puts on a good show.


I bought my uncle a ticket also. He will keep me entertained. He's already dancing at the bar. The eye candy is worth it. Got 120$ tix for 75


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1812830 said:


> I bought my uncle a ticket also. He will keep me entertained. He's already dancing at the bar. The eye candy is worth it. Got 120$ tix for 75


Can't top the eye candy I had last night at a wedding. There was "that girl" there if you know what I mean. At one point I stared for 10 minutes straight.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Anyone have a website they like for buying small engine parts like echo blower stuff etc. I need a few things and just want to order while I have a beer instead of going somewhere.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1812833 said:


> Anyone have a website they like for buying small engine parts like echo blower stuff etc. I need a few things and just want to order while I have a beer instead of going somewhere.


J-thomas.com


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1812807 said:


> You doing the Alaska cruise?


Yes sir you're correct


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1812813 said:


> I'm down to 60% now, same amounts.


My amounts went up!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1812837 said:


> Yes sir you're correct


AK is beautiful. Spent 15 days there on my honeymoon.

Hopefully you get off the ship for a bit, maybe take the train inland?

We flew to Anchorage, rented a car and just kinda drifted around the state. Went halibut fishing in Homer, took a bush plane flight around Mt. McKinley, went white water rafting.

Whatever we saw, we did. Even spent a day picking blueberries and one night playing bingo with "Eskimos", seriously, at a bingo hall in Anchorage. We were the only 2 white people.


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1812837 said:


> Yes sir you're correct


My parents are doing that one in a couple weeks.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1812840 said:


> AK is beautiful. Spent 15 days there on my honeymoon.
> 
> Hopefully you get off the ship for a bit, maybe take the train inland?
> 
> We flew to Anchorage, rented a car and just kinda drifted around the state. Went halibut fishing in Homer, took a bush plane flight around Mt. McKinley, went white water rafting.
> 
> Whatever we saw, we did.


We have I think 4 stops. Its only 7 days. But we are doing some excursions. Kicking my self for being a tight wad and getting an obstructed view and not a balcony. Oh well we'll know for next time


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1812841 said:


> My parents are doing that one in a couple weeks.


There's plenty of older people but plenty of young ones too. Even younger than me not including the ones who are here with parents. A mother and son are here from Lindstrom which is cool I guess. I'm sure there's more from Mn. Lots of Chinese and other ethnicities


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1812835 said:


> J-thomas.com


Thanks, Jer*&^($!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1812830 said:


> I bought my uncle a ticket also. He will keep me entertained. He's already dancing at the bar. The eye candy is worth it. Got 120$ tix for 75


So.... Two adult men are going to a Bruno mars concert?

Hmmmmm......


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1812837 said:


> Yes sir you're correct


Nice..............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1812844 said:


> Thanks, Jer*&^($!


Sure thing, Ric%&#&@!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1812847 said:


> So.... Two adult men are going to a Bruno mars concert?
> 
> Hmmmmm......


I wish it was gf is here cousin and her fiance. This would be a gold mine if I was single.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1812835 said:


> J-thomas.com


Agreed....


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1812850 said:


> I wish it was gf is here cousin and her fiance. This would be a gold mine if I was single.


Oh, ok.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1812851 said:


> Agreed....


There is another place out of Chicago that I like better. The name escapes me now, half a case into Coors!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1812853 said:


> There is another place out of Chicago that I like better. The name escapes me now, half a case into Coors!


Mow part???


----------



## qualitycut

Gf and another girl just kissed , she isnt like that may be worth the money!!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1812856 said:


> Gf and another girl just kissed , she isnt like that may be worth the money!!!!


Pics or it didn't happen! Someone had to say it


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1812858 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen! Someone had to say it


Exactly...


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1812856 said:


> Gf and another girl just kissed , she isnt like that may be worth the money!!!!


What the hell is going on around here.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1812858 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen! Someone had to say it


I wasn't quick enough. She then said you better not let her do that. I'm sending her to get drinks


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SSS Inc.;1812860 said:


> What the hell is going on around here.


I don't know but I want to see


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1812861 said:


> I wasn't quick enough. She then said you better not let her do that. I'm sending her to get drinks


You better pony up some cash for some cocktails, might be worth it


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1812863 said:


> You better pony up some cash for some cocktails, might be worth it


O I am trust me. Might be once in a lifetime opportunity. I'm all in


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Quite the wall at the border headed this way


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1812843 said:


> There's plenty of older people but plenty of young ones too. Even younger than me not including the ones who are here with parents. A mother and son are here from Lindstrom which is cool I guess. I'm sure there's more from Mn. Lots of Chinese and other ethnicities


Yeah they are going with three of my aunts and uncle's


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1812858 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen! Someone had to say it


Agreed........


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1812854 said:


> Mow part???


Nope.........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Russo power, that's it.


----------



## qualitycut

Actually a good show, not a big fan of his music but its entertaining. Or maybe that's the hotties and vodka


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1812870 said:


> Russo power, that's it.


Thanks.

I'll try both.

On another note:
NWS thinks those storms out west will dissipate. I hope so, taking the day off to go to the back to the 50's car show.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1812871 said:


> Actually a good show, not a big fan of his music but its entertaining. Or maybe that's the hotties and vodka


I told you he would put on a good show.


----------



## qualitycut

Feel like a perv, girls in front if me just told my gf they are 17


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1812874 said:


> Feel like a perv, girls in front if me just told my gf they are 18


fixed it for you.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1812876 said:


> fixed it for you.


they are drinking so figured 219


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1812872 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I'll try both.
> 
> On another note:
> NWS thinks those storms out west will dissipate. I hope so, taking the day off to go to the back to the 50's car show.


Always had great luck with Russo, fast shipping!


----------



## albhb3

Green Grass;1812876 said:


> fixed it for you.


yup just play dumb it usually plays out well

and this will be the last post from QC for a while you have to visit him at the st cloud prison.... im sure they need a yard crew


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1812879 said:


> yup just play dumb it usually plays out well
> 
> and this will be the last post from QC for a while you have to visit him at the st cloud prison.... im sure they need a yard crew


Yea first thing I would volunteer for. Cafe that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yuhas seems to think the storms tonight will make it here. He showed them by tk around 00:00.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1812881 said:


> Yuhas seems to think the storms tonight will make it here. He showed them by tk around 00:00.


Between the butts in my face radar looked like we would get some


----------



## qualitycut




----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1812806 said:


> The other ship leaving the same we are


You suck!! January I'll be in the Caribbean for a week on one. Can't wait!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1812883 said:


>


I just bought tickets to the next Bruno Mars Concert.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1812885 said:


> I just bought tickets to the next Bruno Mars Concert.


can we carpool?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1812883 said:


>


Nice...... Still not worth having to sit through that concert, but nice!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1812886 said:


> can we carpool?


Yes. You pick me up. I'm on the way. That view is a lot like last night for me. I left my phone in the minivan though. :crying:


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1812888 said:


> Yes. You pick me up. I'm on the way. That view is a lot like last night for me. I left my phone in the minivan though. :crying:


yeah your not driving.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1812887 said:


> Nice...... Still not worth having to sit through that concert, but nice!


It was 50 times better than I thought. Had floor tickets so no lines for booze


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Fing a these people go through a lot of crap to please customers and probably make peanuts


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1812890 said:


> It was 50 times better than I thought. Had floor tickets so no lines for booze


Nope, still not convinced.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1812884 said:


> You suck!! January I'll be in the Caribbean for a week on one. Can't wait!


Nice. We hear people enjoy that don't get sick. For some reason viruses are more wide spread when on southern cruises


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1812892 said:


> Nope, still not convinced.


Don't blame you but it was. I can stand one of his song's and I had a good time.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1812894 said:


> Don't blame you but it was. I can stand one of his song's and I had a good time.


Got some myself up at Maynard's tonight. Didn't stink nearly as bad as Fletcher's.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

No outdoor track at ProKart, they were working on it.

They wouldn't let my 9 year old race, so him and the wife waited.

My 12 year old and I raced 3 times, 2 times with another couple, then the last time by ourselves.

The last time they kept extending our time, for just my son and I. It was good times.

Did post a sub 20 second lap which was my goal.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1812893 said:


> Nice. We hear people enjoy that don't get sick. For some reason viruses are more wide spread when on southern cruises


I went two years ago for 7 nights on a southern Caribbean cruse. Never got sick and and a great time


----------



## qualitycut

Topping the night off withh some white castle


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1812885 said:


> I just bought tickets to the next Bruno Mars Concert.


Ialto.....


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1812902 said:


> Topping the night off withh some white castle


Yummy!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh good. New weather story says 2-3" possible tonight into tomorrow morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

69° breezy overcast.


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## SnowGuy73

The trend continues, everyday a chance for rain.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Giggles says humid all week too....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Don't one of you guys have a new Dodge with the MDS?

What are the reports? Mileage?

Local dealer I mow has one that's been on the lot for a while, with the Rambox which would be nice for irrigation.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1812921 said:


> Don't one of you guys have a new Dodge with the MDS?
> 
> What are the reports? Mileage?
> 
> Local dealer I mow has one that's been on the lot for a while, with the Rambox which would be nice for irrigation.


must be a 1500? between 15-18 depending on driving cursing down the highway around 20


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1812902 said:


> Topping the night off withh some white castle


That only means one thing, the cocktails didn't work


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1812923 said:


> must be a 1500? between 15-18 depending on driving cursing down the highway around 20


No, it's a 2500 Laramie. Lists out at $56k, they have a sticker on it for $42k. It has the 6.4L Hemi.

My '12 is worth about $27k for trade value, I owe a little under $15k. Thinking about offering them $15k and my truck for theirs with a lifetime warranty on their truck.

Is that your mileage pulling a trailer? Or just running around?

Do you know what rear end you have?


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1812927 said:


> No, it's a 2500 Laramie. Lists out at $56k, they have a sticker on it for $42k. It has the 6.4L Hemi.
> 
> My '12 is worth about $27k for trade value, I owe a little under $15k. Thinking about offering them $15k and my truck for theirs with a lifetime warranty on their truck.
> 
> Is that your mileage pulling a trailer? Or just running around?
> 
> Do you know what rear end you have?


I do not know anyone with the 6.4 in a truck. I personally have a 6.7 diesel in a 2013.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I hear thunder...


----------



## Drakeslayer

I see rain.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1812931 said:


> I see rain.....


Son of a......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;1812931 said:


> I see rain.....


So much for "mainly after 5 pm".

1/2 way done with the first school.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Raining here.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Raining in Lake Mtka as well.
Only ten projects today. I think I will bag them for another day.


----------



## qualitycut

Absolute down pour here.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1812933 said:


> So much for "mainly after 5 pm".
> 
> 1/2 way done with the first school.


Mainly doesn't mean no rain before.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Pouring in Arden hills


----------



## Green Grass

Cloudy but nice out here.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Wipers can't keep up in Roseville and I'm sitting at a red light. Hey SSS it's your fault you know, with that talk about going to the 50's yesterday


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Still full sun here.

Time for some China Panda.


----------



## andersman02

Anyone have any combinations they like for Freestanding wall/patio?

Doing one at my house, thinking highlandstone or Brisa freestanding w/ kingston pavers. Landscape will be informal, up north feeling.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sun back out now.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SnowGuy73;1812945 said:


> Sun back out now.


Shouldn't get muggy now


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1812946 said:


> Shouldn't get muggy now


Not too bad out there, but I will continue to lay on the couch.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Per NWS my amounts decreased slightly.


----------



## SSS Inc.

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1812941 said:


> Wipers can't keep up in Roseville and I'm sitting at a red light. Hey SSS it's your fault you know, with that talk about going to the 50's yesterday


Sorry,

I paid the price by getting soaked. My dad and I went out there at about 9a.m. and usually finish up where everyone sells misc. old stuff and that's when the rain came. It must have rained an inch in about 20 minutes. You should have seen some of the people scramble to get all their junk loaded up. Nice cars though. Makes me want to put my '51 ford truck back together. Took it all apart when I was 14 and its been that way now for a few decades.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

20 minute shower while eating lunch. Just finishing the second of 3 schools. About 70, cloudy and 10 mph east wind. BEAUTIFUL out right now.

Also did an interview while at this school, have employee #8 showing up tomorrow to help with the bush trimming job that hopefully Polaris and his guys are still meeting me at.

Gotta knock out these side jobs, they keep stacking up.

Anyone available Thursday to tear down Vines in St. Paul off of 280 / University?


----------



## qualitycut

Raining again...


----------



## Drakeslayer

andersman02;1812944 said:


> Anyone have any combinations they like for Freestanding wall/patio?
> 
> Doing one at my house, thinking highlandstone or Brisa freestanding w/ kingston pavers. Landscape will be informal, up north feeling.


I dislike highland freestanding if it involves curves. End up cutting about every block to make sure there are no gaps on front or backside. If the wall is straight it is fine, but curves are terrible. I haven't used Brisa but I think that is the one where you are essentially building 2 walls back to back on a torpedo base. This would probably be easier than cutting all the highland. I just don't like the look of Brisa or Artisana very much.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sprinkles here again.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Light sprinkles here too. One more school, about 6 man hours.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Anyone bored and looking for movie suggestions......

"Lone survivor" and "out of the furnace". Both awesome movies.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Started again in Arden hills


----------



## Greenery

Drakeslayer;1812965 said:


> I dislike highland freestanding if it involves curves. End up cutting about every block to make sure there are no gaps on front or backside. If the wall is straight it is fine, but curves are terrible. I haven't used Brisa but I think that is the one where you are essentially building 2 walls back to back on a torpedo base. This would probably be easier than cutting all the highland. I just don't like the look of Brisa or Artisana very much.


Yup the Brisa is basically a wall for each side on top of a torpedo base. I found it fairly easy to work with for both straight and curved walls. The project we did with it looks great in my opinion (I don't remember the color though). Capped with Indiana limestone really helped the look. We built it with all single height block rather than the multi height.

I need to get over there and grab some pics soon as most of the plantings are in bloom in the landscape. I will post some pics when I do.. patio surfaces were the larger Rinn Laziano by Anchor.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak says dry this week..


----------



## andersman02

Greenery;1812971 said:



> Yup the Brisa is basically a wall for each side on top of a torpedo base. I found it fairly easy to work with for both straight and curved walls. The project we did with it looks great in my opinion (I don't remember the color though). Capped with Indiana limestone really helped the look. We built it with all single height block rather than the multi height.
> 
> I need to get over there and grab some pics soon as most of the plantings are in bloom in the landscape. I will post some pics when I do.. patio surfaces were the larger Rinn Laziano by Anchor.


Yeah I was looking at install of Highland, Since this whole wall will be curved, that looks like a PITA to get perfect. Acually looks like the grade will need to be leveled more then I thought so looks like a couple blocks of SRW then the freestanding wall


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SnowGuy73;1812972 said:


> Novak says dry this week..


Where the Sahara?


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1812975 said:


> Where the Sahara?


Metro, I guess.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1812972 said:


> Novak says dry this week..


NWS doesn't agree.

Constant light rain here.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Dry and sunny here


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1812979 said:


> Dry and sunny here


Same.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We are rained out. 3/5 of the school is done. Won't stop raining. We already have large areas of this school that are under water.

Gonna go home, change clothes, grab the rain gear and head down to WBL to work on irrigation if I can get a valve body apart.









Gonna have to clean this up later / tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ian says chance of rain diminishing. Tonight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like some decent clouds building to the west of me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Watching the radar, looks like those clouds are going south.

I'm headed back to finish the school.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh good. Apparently softball practice started at 6:30.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Showers popping up to the west, don't know if they will turn onto anything.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1813004 said:


> Showers popping up to the west, don't know if they will turn onto anything.


Nice out here with a beautiful sun set.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Just sitting here kind of bored, wife and kid went to the cabin Friday morning not coming home until tomorrow. It was nice not feeling obligated to try and be home at a decent hour the last couple days though


----------



## SnowGuy73

66° fog/sunny calm.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Marler says 1-2" this weekend.... I think I heard that about yesterday!


----------



## Greenery

Apparently Shakopee plows year round.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Hey CB, Just saw you at SA on cty. Rd. 47.

Would of stopped and said hey but was on my way to an estimate.


----------



## qualitycut

Gas line going into one of the exmark tanks broke off can wait to see of much grass it killed


----------



## qualitycut

This cracks me up, we have sirens go off for know reason and then this and they dont?
http://www.myfoxtwincities.com/story/25847483/why-no-tornado-warning-was-issued-for-these-funnel-clouds#.U6hz0TH4sfo.facebook


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Trying to make a little deal on this baby.....
http://www.wilcoxchrysler.com/mobile/New-2014-RAM-3500-Laramie-Forest-Lake-MN/vd/20181356

Trade my '12 in. It has 38,000 miles and all.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1813091 said:


> Trying to make a little deal on this baby.....
> http://www.wilcoxchrysler.com/mobile/New-2014-RAM-3500-Laramie-Forest-Lake-MN/vd/20181356
> 
> Trade my '12 in. It has 38,000 miles and all.[/QUOTE
> 
> That's not your color ]


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1813091 said:


> Trying to make a little deal on this baby.....
> http://www.wilcoxchrysler.com/mobile/New-2014-RAM-3500-Laramie-Forest-Lake-MN/vd/20181356
> 
> Trade my '12 in. It has 38,000 miles and all.


Not trying to be an SSS .....But why would you want more debt? I've never understood why people take loans to make payroll and buy brand new trucks every couple years. Recipe for disaster I would think. I get it if things are breaking down and are worn out but 38k is just breaking it in. I thought last winter your strategy was to use some less expensive trucks??

Its a beautiful truck though.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1813099 said:


>


It's missing Navigation


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1813101 said:


> Not trying to be an SSS .....But why would you want more debt? I've never understood why people take loans to make payroll and buy brand new trucks every couple years. Recipe for disaster I would think. I get it if things are breaking down and are worn out but 38k is just breaking it in. I thought last winter your strategy was to use some less expensive trucks??
> 
> Its a beautiful truck though.


Way too nice for lawn and snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1813101 said:


> Not trying to be an SSS .....But why would you want more debt? I've never understood why people take loans to make payroll and buy brand new trucks every couple years. Recipe for disaster I would think. I get it if things are breaking down and are worn out but 38k is just breaking it in. I thought last winter your strategy was to use some less expensive trucks??
> 
> Its a beautiful truck though.


I get how people look at more debt, to me it's the same payment, more functionality.

There are other debts coming off the books, so that'll help.

And yeah, there's the only 38,000 mile thing. Tabs are due next week, $500. This is a 1 ton, so yearly the tabs will be cheaper in the short term.

The truck will need tires by the end of the summer, so another $800-1,000.

Twice in the last year the '12 has fried the battery. No one can tell me why, it's been in the shop 3 times.

I'm in my truck more than I'm at home.

This one won't work except for me (although with my track record, is that a good thing)?

My '06 will go into full time service now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1813110 said:


> I get how people look at more debt, to me it's the same payment, more functionality.
> 
> There are other debts coming off the books, so that'll help.
> 
> And yeah, there's the only 38,000 mile thing.


I get it but speaking of debts off the books you could keep these things a little longer and you wouldn't have that payment either. I really doubt this truck will bring in any more money than the 2012 even with the fancy tool boxes.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1813102 said:


> It's missing Navigation


We have Nav in the Durango and never use it. We just use phones.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1813112 said:


> I get it but speaking of debts off the books you could keep these things a little longer and you wouldn't have that payment either. I really doubt this truck will bring in any more money than the 2012 even with the fancy tool boxes.


It won't. Djagusch and I have this talk all the time.

He's the main reason I'm using older trucks for my guys.

I work hard, and sure, if I didn't drive newer vehicles I wouldn't have to work so hard to pay for them. But....

FWIW, I've gotten the majority of the money this month I was owed, got last month's bills caught up and should be back on track to pushing for that $500k in maintenance this year.


----------



## djagusch

SSS Inc.;1813101 said:


> Not trying to be an SSS .....But why would you want more debt? I've never understood why people take loans to make payroll and buy brand new trucks every couple years. Recipe for disaster I would think. I get it if things are breaking down and are worn out buut 38k is just breaking it in. I thought last winter your strategy was to use some less expensive trucks??
> 
> Its a beautiful truck though.


Picture Homer Simpson with a shinny new thing. That's him.

I was going to say something about the 12 must need new tires or something but he already brought it up.

Pay the 12 off give it to the crew. Trade the 13 in next year and keep it from the crews. Only keep one truck payment for your truck.

Sounds good but the shinny new toy beats Homer everytime.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1813120 said:


> Picture Homer Simpson with a shinny new thing. That's him.
> 
> I was going to say something about the 12 must need new tires or something but he already brought it up.
> 
> Pay the 12 off give it to the crew. Trade the 13 in next year and keep it from the crews. Only keep one truck payment for your truck.
> 
> Sounds good but the shinny new toy beats Homer everytime.


Sheesh.... And I even gave you a check last week.

And FWIW #2 or 3, I have more hair and a slightly smaller stomach than Homer.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1813121 said:


> Sheesh.... And I even gave you a check last week.
> 
> And FWIW #2 or 3, I have more hair and a slightly smaller stomach than Homer.


I could of said the white would match my current trucks better when you get out.

It's a nice truck, the lighter tan interior I would think would be hard to keep clean in our line of work though. Do those truck boxes hold much?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1813124 said:


> I could of said the white would match my current trucks better when you get out.
> 
> It's a nice truck, the lighter tan interior I would think would be hard to keep clean in our line of work though. Do those truck boxes hold much?


See? I'm forward thinking. I'm setting you up for a nice office when you buy me out.

And yeah, the boxes are quite roomy. I will post a pic once I get my stuff loaded up.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1813057 said:


> Apparently Shakopee plows year round.


Nice.....

Still a complete mess just south of here. Spent a little time in belle plaine today.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1813125 said:


> See? I'm forward thinking. I'm setting you up for a nice office when you buy me out.
> 
> And yeah, the boxes are quite roomy. I will post a pic once I get my stuff loaded up.


So I take it you bought it.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1813126 said:


> Nice.....
> 
> Still a complete mess just south of here. Spent a little time in belle plaine today.


Plowing water??


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1813128 said:


> Plowing water??


No..........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1813127 said:


> So I take it you bought it.


$12k off of sticker and they showed me $3k less than I paid for my trade in 2012, so yeah.


----------



## SnowGuy73

63° calm clear.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just think how bad these buses must have been....
http://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/newsroom/f...sed-bus-company-imminent-hazard-public-safety


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1813113 said:


> We have Nav in the Durango and never use it. We just use phones.


Yeah we have it in my wife's Explorer and it's a nice geewhiz thing sometimes, otherwise phones


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1813131 said:


> $12k off of sticker and they showed me $3k less than I paid for my trade in 2012, so yeah.


Why not... I always say we spend more time in our trucks than out sometimes... might as well ride comfortably... now get that 500k in receipts!


----------



## qualitycut

Awesome, 2 pallet limit of sod at gertens and I need 3


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1813150 said:


> Just think how bad these buses must have been....
> http://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/newsroom/f...sed-bus-company-imminent-hazard-public-safety


Did you read the pdf document of the report? Talk about scary with how bad the buses were and the situations that occurred.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Showers starting to move south.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Raining in Wyoming


----------



## 60Grit

Cb....check your pm's


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Sprinkles in Arden hills, looks to be short lived


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Just ran into a 9th grade girlfriend, she hasn't changed a bit. Looks exactly the same, bite finger yowzer


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Bad accident on Lexington/co rd B2


----------



## Polarismalibu

Getting your knees sun burnt sucks


----------



## Camden

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1813204 said:


> Just ran into a 9th grade girlfriend, she hasn't changed a bit. Looks exactly the same, bite finger yowzer


I don't suppose you snapped a few pics?


----------



## BossPlow614

I'm raising all prices by 3%, the influx of clients requesting credit card payments on landscape installs is crazy.


----------



## albhb3

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1813204 said:


> Just ran into a 9th grade girlfriend, she hasn't changed a bit. Looks exactly the same, bite finger yowzer


and


----------



## albhb3

BossPlow614;1813166 said:


> Did you read the pdf document of the report? Talk about scary with how bad the buses were and the situations that occurred.


yeah i just skimmed wtf. The stuff we drive sounds shiney and new compared to that... and Im still looking to go somewhere else to pull tank


----------



## qualitycut

I'm quitting this crap its making me go insane


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1813224 said:


> I'm quitting this crap its making me go insane


this will make you feel better qc


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1813150 said:


> Just think how bad these buses must have been....
> http://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/newsroom/f...sed-bus-company-imminent-hazard-public-safety


Let's get a bus from them and all go out together.


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1813227 said:


> this will make you feel better qc


I was just watching that too!


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1813218 said:


> I'm raising all prices by 3%, the influx of clients requesting credit card payments on landscape installs is crazy.


I have it on the bottom of my invoices that all credit card payments will have a fee up to 3.40%. They see that on there quotes as well before they even sign a contract.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1813234 said:


> Let's get a bus from them and all go out together.


I'm not sure what the problem is....so the frame on one bus is broken and protruding through the floor. Big deal.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1813241 said:


> I'm not sure what the problem is....so the frame on one bus is broken and protruding through the floor. Big deal.


Better shape then your dump trucks?


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1813240 said:


> I have it on the bottom of my invoices that all credit card payments will have a fee up to 3.40%. They see that on there quotes as well before they even sign a contract.


You going to get yelled at by Lwnmr. Your not supposed to do that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Crap!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1813242 said:


> Better shape then your dump trucks?


We lose half a load before we even get to a job with all the holes in the boxes.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1813246 said:


> Crap!


Cafe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1813250 said:


> Cafe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Prices are going up now!!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1813246 said:


> Crap!


Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh CAFE!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1813253 said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh CAFE!!!!!!


Funny, everything is great over at the HighLife Factory.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1813244 said:


> You going to get yelled at by Lwnmr. Your not supposed to do that.


Pretty sure that's true... I read it somewhere through MNLA or something...

You can offer a cash or check discount; or say that your quote or invoice is based on payment by cash or check...


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1813254 said:


> Funny, everything is great over at the HighLife Factory.


I always knew I liked you...


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1813244 said:


> You going to get yelled at by Lwnmr. Your not supposed to do that.


It did it on it's own when I set it up to take cards.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

albhb3;1813220 said:


> and


And her husband is an engineer for Tesla, and she just moved back to their house here while they are building the new place here and she's working for Targets marketing dept and she's looking GOOD


----------



## SnowGuy73

59° breezy overcast.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1813256 said:


> I always knew I liked you...


Is that the alcohol talking?


----------



## SnowGuy73

No dew!!....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS weather story shows 3.8" of rain with a big X over the cities through the weekend.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1813267 said:


> NWS weather story shows 3.8" of rain with a big X over the cities through the weekend.


Great...lost 2 guys for today and tomorrow Too. They both conveniently let me know last night.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan, BTW I checked/adjusted those stop bolts on both my mowers and it looks like they were fine on both. Could not get any extra speed out of them. I wonder if those bolts are in the dealer setup list.


----------



## Greenery

Little bit of mist here. Almost jacket weather.


----------



## Greenery

Had a guy text this morning that he has court at 830 this a.m.

Thanks for the advance notice.


----------



## djagusch

cbservicesllc;1813255 said:


> Pretty sure that's true... I read it somewhere through MNLA or something...
> 
> You can offer a cash or check discount; or say that your quote or invoice is based on payment by cash or check...


That is correct.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Greenery;1813274 said:


> Had a guy text this morning that he has court at 830 this a.m.
> 
> Thanks for the advance notice.


I feel your pain. Employees suck, yet we'd be screwed without them.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1813273 said:


> Little bit of mist here. Almost jacket weather.


Weather app says 49 here this morning.


----------



## qualitycut

Sweet sod was delivered early to gertens by about an hour so no sod for me. Cafe!


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1813279 said:


> Sweet sod was delivered early to gertens by about an hour so no sod for me. Cafe!


If your not there and first in line when the truck shows up there will never be any left. I bet by mid July sod will be mostly gone.


----------



## Green Grass

Boy I might have to turn my irrigation on soon.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Starting to dry out / slow down quite a bit when we don't have clumps left after the rear discharge 15' tri-deck mows.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1813279 said:


> Sweet sod was delivered early to gertens by about an hour so no sod for me. Cafe!


Do they have there own sod farm or get it from a supplier?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Severe Thunderstorms to Hit Minnesota on Saturday…:


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1813302 said:


> Do they have there own sod farm or get it from a supplier?


Jirik. Only could get from gertens yesterday and don't want to mix sod. Got some from Magnusson today


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got the side tool boxes mostly loaded up.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1813306 said:


> Jirik. Only could get from gertens yesterday and don't want to mix sod. Got some from Magnusson today


Copy that.


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## SSS Inc.

Big Brother is on!!!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1813323 said:


> Big Brother is on!!!!!!


I'm glad you reminded me!!

They have some interesting looking people again


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1813313 said:


> Got the side tool boxes mostly loaded up.....


Do they have lights in the box??


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1813324 said:


> I'm glad you reminded me!!
> 
> They have some interesting looking people again


I will pass.......


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1813326 said:


> I will pass.......


Never used to be into it untill the gf watched it so many times i had no choice. It's really not to bad


----------



## Polarismalibu

I see valley fair has some new water rides now.

http://www.kare11.com/story/weather...closes-3-valleyfair-roller-coasters/11359379/


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1813313 said:


> Got the side tool boxes mostly loaded up.....


Man... almost makes an irrigation guy think about buying a Dodge!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1813327 said:


> Never used to be into it untill the gf watched it so many times i had no choice. It's really not to bad


That's the only reason I saw it, sucked!

Too much drama.... Good thing for multiple televisions.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1813330 said:


> Man... almost makes an irrigation guy think about buying a Dodge!


Doh K...

Ialto.........


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1813330 said:


> Man... almost makes an irrigation guy think about buying a Dodge!


Could just get a sidebox on your truck for 45 grand less


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1813324 said:


> I'm glad you reminded me!!
> 
> They have some interesting looking people again


I've watched every season since the beginning. Its my stress reliever in the summer.



Polarismalibu;1813328 said:


> I see valley fair has some new water rides now.
> 
> http://www.kare11.com/story/weather...closes-3-valleyfair-roller-coasters/11359379/


Valley Fair is right by our shop and I've been watching the water rise in the parking lot. Yesterday they filled half the lot with cars and today the whole lot is flooded. If we get any more rain they are really going to be screwed. The place looks like a big lake right now.



Polarismalibu;1813336 said:


> Could just get a sidebox on your truck for 45 grand less


Or go to Ritchie Brothers like we did today and steal another truck. Bought a F-750 Flatbed with 47,000 miles for $8,000.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1813338 said:


> Or go to Ritchie Brothers like we did today and steal another truck. Bought a F-750 Flatbed with 47,000 miles for $8,000.


When is there next auction, any idea?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1813339 said:


> When is there next auction, any idea?


Today, I guess..


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1813340 said:


> Tomorrow, I guess..


It was today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1813341 said:


> It was today.


Just corrected it. You buy anything?


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1813342 said:


> Just corrected it. You buy anything?


An f-750 flatbed. (see above). We needed a flatbed truck and this popped up. Really clean truck.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1813344 said:


> An f-750 flatbed. (see above). We needed a flatbed truck and this popped up. Really clean truck.


Nice. Any tri or quads there?


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1813345 said:


> Nice. Any tri or quads there?


Not too many this time. Nothing too sharp looking.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1813346 said:


> Not too many this time. Nothing too sharp looking.


Ya, kind of looking now at the sale list. I don't see much.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1813336 said:


> Could just get a sidebox on your truck for 45 grand less


It was a little tongue in cheek, but yes... my $100 auction crossover box works fine


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1813344 said:


> An f-750 flatbed. (see above). We needed a flatbed truck and this popped up. Really clean truck.


That's awesome... I really need to watch the auctions closer...


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1813346 said:


> Not too many this time. Nothing too sharp looking.


You ever go to the one up by Princeton off 169?

Can't remember the name, they me a flyer once in a while.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1813349 said:


> That's awesome... I really need to watch the auctions closer...


I'd say half of our equipment comes from auctions now. You have to be willing to walk away though and really know what to look for. Some things end up way over retail. There is nothing more satisfying than walking away with a deal. Fortunately the stuff we buy isn't the most popular items. Had the truck we bought today had a landscape dump it would have tripled the price.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1813350 said:


> You ever go to the one up by Princeton off 169?
> 
> Can't remember the name, they me a flyer once in a while.


Wayne Pike or Iray. We watch all of them.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1813325 said:


> Do they have lights in the box??


Yes, as well as lights in the storage areas under the rear seat.


----------



## Deershack

You guys who need sod, check out Lake Elmo Sod. Reasonable and they usually have it on hand, but call if you need a large amount.


----------



## BossPlow614

Deershack;1813363 said:


> You guys who need sod, check out Lake Elmo Sod. Reasonable and they usually have it on hand, but call if you need a large amount.


What's their pricing? Do thet deliver to the northwest/west metro?


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1813364 said:


> What's their pricing? Do thet deliver to the northwest/west metro?


Fricke is cutting... stuff ain't bad either... I was actually surprised with how low their fields are...


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1813365 said:


> Fricke is cutting... stuff ain't bad either... I was actually surprised with how low their fields are...


They were all under water two weeks ago. I figured they lost most of it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1813364 said:


> What's their pricing? Do thet deliver to the northwest/west metro?


They were at $2.90 a yard a couple weeks ago. They don't have Peat moss fields it's all clay


----------



## 60Grit

Polarismalibu;1813366 said:


> They were all under water two weeks ago. I figured they lost most of it.


I picked up 6 pallets from those low fields two weeks ago to the day. Good stuff, same day quality posted a pic of Magnuson's stuff.

They also have fields in Andover.


----------



## Green Grass

Ace sod out of Howard lake is pumping great sod out see a couple truck fulls a day going out.


----------



## Deershack

BossPlow614;1813364 said:


> What's their pricing? Do thet deliver to the northwest/west metro?


You would have to call them. I live nearby so I pick up. Haven't bought any this year, but last year I think they were around 1.80 p/roll for contractors. Don't quote me on that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

59° breezy clear.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Heavy dew....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Might as well be raining.


----------



## qualitycut

Everyone is cutting sod its the trying to get your hands on it is the problem.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm with ya quality. It isn't just sod. It's other products as well.

I need 40 MP rotors for a nozzle swap out at a townhome.

Any other year it would be no issue. Of course I stop to get some and they only had 25. 

My local landscape place is ALWAYS limited on plants, on of the reasons I head to Gertens if I need a whole order.

Everyone I talk to talks about how good business is (ie short on stocking supplies).


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://law.justia.com/cases/minnesota/court-of-appeals/2014/a13-1041.html

MN Court of Appeals says CVI's have no authority.

Ruled today.


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1813407 said:


> http://law.justia.com/cases/minnesota/court-of-appeals/2014/a13-1041.html
> 
> MN Court of Appeals says CVI's have no authority.
> 
> Ruled today.


so now when they pull ya over there really gonna put it in your pooper


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1813410 said:


> so now when they pull ya over there really gonna put it in your pooper


Or they call a real trooper.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1813412 said:


> Or they call a real trooper.


either way it aint gonna be good


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1813412 said:


> Or they call a real trooper.


That's the thing, they ruled the CVI didn't have authority to pull him over to begin with


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Maybe that's why Wisconsin CVI's are actually troopers


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1813417 said:


> That's the thing, they ruled the CVI didn't have authority to pull him over to begin with


Either 1/2 will become troopers or 2 troopers will be assigned to each inspection site.

1 to pull you over, one to write the tickets.

Although I suppose if said trooper didn't specifically see an air brake out of adjustment, the fine would be void anyways.

More troopers will happen, so there will be more fines to cover the cost increase.

Funny part??? Guy who sued had 5 violations AND was overweight.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Anyone able to mow a resi in bloomington this week? PM me...


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1813422 said:


> Either 1/2 will become troopers or 2 troopers will be assigned to each inspection site.
> 
> 1 to pull you over, one to write the tickets.
> 
> Although I suppose if said trooper didn't specifically see an air brake out of adjustment, the fine would be void anyways.
> 
> More troopers will happen, so there will be more fines to cover the cost increase.
> 
> Funny part??? Guy who sued had 5 violations AND was overweight.


Need to get his attorneys number


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like I'm back to hiring again.


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;1813338 said:


> I've watched every season since the beginning. Its my stress reliever in the summer.
> 
> Valley Fair is right by our shop and I've been watching the water rise in the parking lot. Yesterday they filled half the lot with cars and today the whole lot is flooded. If we get any more rain they are really going to be screwed. The place looks like a big lake right now.
> 
> Or go to Ritchie Brothers like we did today and steal another truck. Bought a F-750 Flatbed with 47,000 miles for $8,000.


I was there also. Didn't buy anything. If you were in the market for a high mileage f250 they were cheap though. They would make good mowing trucks.
I saw 1 or 2 of you trucks heading down 169 on our way back to Hopkins.



LwnmwrMan22;1813429 said:


> Looks like I'm back to hiring again.


You have had a ruff year with employees. Hope it gets better.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Its the weekend...... For me anyways!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1813431 said:


> Its the weekend...... For me anyways!


8 shrubs to trim tomorrow abs that's it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My best all around guy without a driver's license walked off because he didn't want to "be my *itch", or so I was told.

Last Saturday, I and 2 guys mowed all of the stuff for Wyoming, except 2 parks. 

Today I had 6 guys working and the tractor mowing, plus it's only been 5 days since these were mowed.

At 3 they still had 8 spots left, so I told them the list needed to get done. He quit. Didn't tell me, didn't call, nothing.

All he would have had to do was let me know he needed to be done and I would have gotten him a ride back. No big issues.

Oh well I guess
Sucks cause he plowed all winter in my tractor. Now I don't have any plowers left. They've all quit.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This is also the same guy I've been ordered to withhold $275 per WEEK for child support.

He's the one I posted about a month ago saying he wouldn't be around much longer.

I can see the writing on the wall.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Storms moving in.


----------



## unit28

D4

strong mid-level speed max is forecast to eject across the black
hills region into the upper ms valley by *30/00z *with both the
gfs/ecmwf depicting 500mb speeds approaching 80kt by midnight over
mn. This feature is expected to enhance shear for convection that
develops along boundary draped from wrn mn into nern nebraska. With
sbcape likely in excess of 3000 j/kg and deep layer shear on the
order of 35kt...supercells are the most likely storm mode. Large
hail...damaging winds and perhaps tornadoes can be expected if the
above scenario evolves as expected.


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1813438 said:


> D4
> 
> strong mid-level speed max is forecast to eject across the black
> hills region into the upper ms valley by *30/00z *with both the
> gfs/ecmwf depicting 500mb speeds approaching 80kt by midnight over
> mn. This feature is expected to enhance shear for convection that
> develops along boundary draped from wrn mn into nern nebraska. With
> sbcape likely in excess of 3000 j/kg and deep layer shear on the
> order of 35kt...supercells are the most likely storm mode. Large
> hail...damaging winds and perhaps tornadoes can be expected if the
> above scenario evolves as expected.


When is that for?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1813439 said:


> When is that for?


Over the weekend.

The 30/00Z would mean midnight Monday morning?

Got a text from my guy that walked off. He was extremely apologetic.

Apparently there were some issues with some other employees and there is some disciplinary measures that need to take place.

He'll be back in the morning.


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;1813431 said:


> Its the weekend...... For me anyways!


must be nice got off at 11 and will be right back at it in another hour and 20. should be a good 14 hours gotta run to rochester for 3 stops to prior lake back to st paul and then I get to have some real fun with some 400lb barrels wesport should only be 20 to 30 stops best case senario is im done by noon friday


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1813442 said:


> must be nice got off at 11 and will be right back at it in another hour and 20. should be a good 14 hours gotta run to rochester for 3 stops to prior lake back to st paul and then I get to have some real fun with some 400lb barrels wesport should only be 20 to 30 stops best case senario is im done by noon friday


What are you doing?


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1813441 said:


> Over the weekend.
> 
> The 30/00Z would mean midnight Monday morning?
> 
> Got a text from my guy that walked off. He was extremely apologetic.
> 
> Apparently there were some issues with some other employees and there is some disciplinary measures that need to take place.
> 
> He'll be back in the morning.


and that is what is wrong with people today give a damn call wtf.


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;1813443 said:


> What are you doing?


I drive semiThumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1813445 said:


> I drive semiThumbs Up


I see.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

albhb3;1813444 said:


> and that is what is wrong with people today give a damn call wtf.


That's what he said. He agrees he should have called me.

I would have had him come help me or something, difuse the situation.


----------



## Drakeslayer

albhb3;1813442 said:


> must be nice got off at 11 and will be right back at it in another hour and 20. should be a good 14 hours gotta run to rochester for 3 stops to prior lake back to st paul and then I get to have some real fun with some 400lb barrels wesport should only be 20 to 30 stops best case senario is im done by noon friday


E logs or paper?


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;1813451 said:


> E logs or paper?


I am betting fake paper.


----------



## qualitycut

Didn't know my brother was flying in tonight so may bot be working tomorrow. Beers going down good.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1813453 said:


> I am betting fake paper.


Multiple books is the way to go!


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1813454 said:


> Didn't know my brother was flying in tonight so may bot be working tomorrow. Beers going down good.


You trim 4 bushes and he trims 4 bushes.


----------



## SnowGuy73

70° breezy overcast.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Heavy dew.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1813464 said:


> Heavy dew.


Might as well post that every morning until you can change it to "Heavy Snow".


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1813469 said:


> Might as well post that every morning until you can change it to "Heavy Snow".


That's about it too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

My little pickle says on and off rain today through Monday.


----------



## Green Grass

Sweet it is starting to sprinkle


----------



## qualitycut

Weekend!!!! Debating on picking up skid or leaving it at the job we finished till Monday.


----------



## cbservicesllc

I'm debating changing my payment terms to "Net Due Right Cafeing Now!"


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

cbservicesllc;1813488 said:


> I'm debating changing my payment terms to "Net Due Right Cafeing Now!"


Having fun are we?? I love the people when you are all done with a job ask "well will you send an invoice?" Let's see, you know how much the job was I'm done with said job PAY ME!! When someone says that I always say I CAN send you an invoice but the total is $xxx. Some people pay then and some people say ok and wait for an invoice. What really gets them is when you show up the next day with an invoice


----------



## albhb3

Drakeslayer;1813451 said:


> E logs or paper?


Elogs ran just over 300 miles got back from rochester at 2 and was done with the other stuff at 10:15 plus a 15min nappy nap in a taco bell parking lot...

were allowed to run either this next week could get "interesting" to say the least


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;1813455 said:


> Multiple books is the way to go!


no joke my dad knows a guy from his HS that was running 3 trooper pulled him over one day. Lets just say he didnt grab the right book


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1813488 said:


> I'm debating changing my payment terms to "Net Due Right Cafeing Now!"


Soooo.... I'm not the only one????


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1813488 said:


> I'm debating changing my payment terms to "Net Due Right Cafeing Now!"


I've been thinking that for 16 years!


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1813491 said:


> no joke my dad knows a guy from his HS that was running 3 trooper pulled him over one day. Lets just say he didnt grab the right book


Hahahahah.

That sucks!


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1813488 said:


> I'm debating changing my payment terms to "Net Due Right Cafeing Now!"


I feel your pain!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1813497 said:


> I feel your pain!


Funny, I know a guy you can work for where you get paid even before the job is complete!!


----------



## Greenery

Several unpaid yet here also.

April didn't provide much revenue and I'm feeling it now.

After this next round of billing everything should be much better..

Strictly operate off of cash here though. No line of credit.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Good luck to you guys buying the diesels now that the Minnesota mandate kicks in to 10% biodiesel tomorrow.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1813501 said:


> Good luck to you guys buying the diesels now that the Minnesota mandate kicks in to 10% biodiesel tomorrow.


I thought they did that a couple years ago


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1813502 said:


> I thought they did that a couple years ago


It was 5% in the summer, 2% in the winter.

Now it's 10% in the summer, 5% in the winter, unless you're a railroad, mining company or logger.

Then you don't need to use biodiesel.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1813501 said:


> Good luck to you guys buying the diesels now that the Minnesota mandate kicks in to 10% biodiesel tomorrow.


I've never looked into it, what is the drawback to a higher percentage?

I'm assuming its diesels version of ethanol? Or in other words a money scam.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1813501 said:


> Good luck to you guys buying the diesels now that the Minnesota mandate kicks in to 10% biodiesel tomorrow.


Any new trucks are rated for 20%


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1813503 said:


> It was 5% in the summer, 2% in the winter.
> 
> Now it's 10% in the summer, 5% in the winter, unless you're a railroad, mining company or logger.
> 
> Then you don't need to use biodiesel.


Buy extra "Power Service"' sure to be gelling issues.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1813489 said:


> Having fun are we?? I love the people when you are all done with a job ask "well will you send an invoice?" Let's see, you know how much the job was I'm done with said job PAY ME!! When someone says that I always say I CAN send you an invoice but the total is $xxx. Some people pay then and some people say ok and wait for an invoice. What really gets them is when you show up the next day with an invoice


My thoughts exactly... or I have an invoice in my truck already, whip it out, and hand it to them... Maybe they should try going to Target and seeing if they will send them an invoice?



LwnmwrMan22;1813494 said:


> Soooo.... I'm not the only one????


No... you're not at all alone...



Greenery;1813500 said:


> Several unpaid yet here also.
> 
> April didn't provide much revenue and I'm feeling it now.
> 
> After this next round of billing everything should be much better..
> 
> Strictly operate off of cash here though. No line of credit.


Exactly my problem... Everything was rolling along okay until the last few weeks... OT budget is blown with all the rain and then the customers not paying up hurts... I don't have a line of credit either so I had to pull 2K out of my butt to cover the rest of payroll for today...


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1813509 said:


> My thoughts exactly... or I have an invoice in my truck already, whip it out, and hand it to them... Maybe they should try going to Target and seeing if they will send them an invoice?
> 
> No... you're not at all alone...
> 
> Exactly my problem... Everything was rolling along okay until the last few weeks... OT budget is blown with all the rain and then the customers not paying up hurts... I don't have a line of credit either so I had to pull 2K out of my butt to cover the rest of payroll for today...


That is a magical butt!!


----------



## qualitycut

Biggest rookie mistake today. I was loading up skid and truck moved about 5 feet and bent a ramp. All I can think that happened was I didn't lift bucket up high enough and caught the bottom of ramp.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1813521 said:


> Biggest rookie mistake today. I was loading up skid and truck moved about 5 feet and bent a ramp. All I can think that happened was I didn't lift bucket up high enough and caught the bottom of ramp.


Backing on? Driving forward? On blacktop? Or dirt/gravel?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1813523 said:


> Backing on? Driving forward? On blacktop? Or dirt/gravel?


Backing on ans blacktop


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1813524 said:


> Backing on ans blacktop


Your ramps have supports? Or no?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1813525 said:


> Your ramps have supports? Or no?


No but im thinking that's why it moved is bucket caught the ramp


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1813526 said:


> No but im thinking that's why it moved is bucket caught the ramp


I'm confused.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1813526 said:


> No but im thinking that's why it moved is bucket caught the ramp


Were you basically 1/2 way onto the back end of the trailer?


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1813526 said:


> No but im thinking that's why it moved is bucket caught the ramp


I hate that about the dump trailer. I was thinking of getting a jack on the back. I lifted my back of my truck off the ground with the 650 already


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1813529 said:


> I hate that about the dump trailer. I was thinking of getting a jack on the back. I lifted my back of my truck off the ground with the 650 already


That's what I think happened here.

Too much weight on the ass end of the trailer, lifts back end of truck off the ground, dropping end of trailer to the ground.

Probably not though. Everything else I did today I thought I knew what I was doing, but it never worked out that way.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1813530 said:


> That's what I think happened here.
> 
> Too much weight on the ass end of the trailer, lifts back end of truck off the ground, dropping end of trailer to the ground.
> 
> Probably not though. Everything else I did today I thought I knew what I was doing, but it never worked out that way.


That could very well be what happened. I'm just confused how the ramp bent. I was able to bend it back enough with the skid to get it in the slide in on trailer.


----------



## qualitycut

So now I'm convinced it lifted the back wheels off. Just talked to my dad and he said the other day when I loaded it up north he took a video and it lifted the tires off. Still confused about the ramp unless the trailer got so low that the ramp was to horizontal and just bent. Will it still hold up or should I get a new one?


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1813509 said:


> My thoughts exactly... or I have an invoice in my truck already, whip it out, and hand it to them... Maybe they should try going to Target and seeing if they will send them an invoice?


I have started taking payments on my phone, it has help a bit for one time jobs for getting paid asap.



cbservicesllc;1813509 said:


> No... you're not at all alone...


Ditto



cbservicesllc;1813509 said:


> Exactly my problem... Everything was rolling along okay until the last few weeks... OT budget is blown with all the rain and then the customers not paying up hurts... I don't have a line of credit either* so I had to pull 2K out of my butt to cover the rest of payroll for today...*


That is Cafe'd up! My one guy did not even want to wait today for his check, had to take off...Guess he will get it Thursday of next week. You guys need more employees like that who don't want their pay checks. 

Get this...had a customer call today that a E-check was in the mail for $2,700.00... but the thing is he only owes $270.00 :laughing: He was all worked up that I get this money back to him immediately. I told him once I RECEIVE the check, I will return it to him. I have a feeling he will be calling every day until he gets it back.:realmad:


----------



## SSS Inc.

I'm thinking snow.......... At least I was for about an hour today.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1813531 said:


> That could very well be what happened. I'm just confused how the ramp bent. I was able to bend it back enough with the skid to get it in the slide in on trailer.


I'm not sure how your ramps hook on. Thinking of my ramps I don't get how it bent


----------



## Polarismalibu

I was thinking of adding something like this to mine.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1813536 said:


> I'm not sure how your ramps hook on. Thinking of my ramps I don't get how it bent


Mine would hook on to the back lip like in the picture but if the ramp was parallel enough it could have. The more vertical the stronger I'm guessing


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You guys bugged about collections..... :laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1813539 said:


> You guys bugged about collections..... :laughing:


I had a Church hand me a check for 65k while I was standing on the back of a paver once. That was nice.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1813535 said:


> I'm thinking snow.......... At least I was for about an hour today.


What the heck is that attachment you are operating?


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1813537 said:


> I was thinking of adding something like this to mine.


Looks like my pj exactly.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1813539 said:


> You guys bugged about collections..... :laughing:


We're all there at some point right?


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1813541 said:


> What the heck is that attachment you are operating?


Pavement miller on a skid??


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1813542 said:


> Looks like my pj exactly.


Yours has the legs like that??


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1813541 said:


> What the heck is that attachment you are operating?


An Asphalt Mill (planer). Unfortunately one of the priciest attachments they sell. :realmad:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1813544 said:


> Pavement miller on a skid??


Winner!


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1813545 said:


> Yours has the legs like that??


No but that is a pj


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1813548 said:


> No but that is a pj


Yes it is. That was on the pj website. It's identical to my load trail as well


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1813547 said:


> Winner!


What's the prize? Free beer for a year?!?!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1813550 said:


> What's the prize? Free beer for a year?!?!


The prize is the satisfaction of knowing that you were right. :waving:


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1813551 said:


> The prize is the satisfaction of knowing that you were right. :waving:


That a spendy attachment to maintain too? I can only imagine what it cost to buy one


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1813551 said:


> The prize is the satisfaction of knowing that you were right. :waving:


Is that like everyone wins and no body looses?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1813554 said:


> That a spendy attachment to maintain too? I can only imagine what it cost to buy one


They are built really well and require little maintenance. They come in different widths and this one runs in the low 20's. Kinda crazy but worth every penny if you know how to use it to its fullest potential.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1813555 said:


> Is that like everyone wins and no body looses?


Participation medals will be mailed out shortly.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1813557 said:


> Participation medals will be mailed out shortly.


I wil be waiting by the mailbox for mine!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1813558 said:


> I wil be waiting by the mailbox for mine!


I will send it Attn: Mr. Green Grass in Waverly. I'm sure the mailman will figure it out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1813559 said:


> I will send it Attn: Mr. Green Grass in Waverly. I'm sure the mailman will figure it out.


The other day I got a letter with only my "real" name on it, city, no address, so THERE!

Speaking of "real" name. I think I'm gonna get LWNMWR on the plates on the new truck.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1813559 said:


> I will send it Attn: Mr. Green Grass in Waverly. I'm sure the mailman will figure it out.


Put my real business name on it and I bet they would deliver it.


----------



## banonea

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1813489 said:


> Having fun are we?? I love the people when you are all done with a job ask "well will you send an invoice?" Let's see, you know how much the job was I'm done with said job PAY ME!! When someone says that I always say I CAN send you an invoice but the total is $xxx. Some people pay then and some people say ok and wait for an invoice. What really gets them is when you show up the next day with an invoice


75% down remainder upon completion.... period


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1813562 said:


> 75% down remainder upon completion.... period


That's a bit steep. 50% is fair. I have a contractor who owes me 12k just got 3 today and waiting for draw checks from title companies. They sometimes give me in full before I even start but depends on the draws. That why I have a credit card and keep money in the bank. Need some cash sitting around to cover bills in cases of late pay


----------



## qualitycut

O btw used Midwest groundcover and they did an amazing job. Highly recommended.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1813556 said:


> They are built really well and require little maintenance. They come in different widths and this one runs in the low 20's. Kinda crazy but worth every penny if you know how to use it to its fullest potential.


Wow that's a spendy attachment


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1813564 said:


> That's a bit steep. 50% is fair. I have a contractor who owes me 12k just got 3 today and waiting for draw checks from title companies. They sometimes give me in full before I even start but depends on the draws. That why I have a credit card and keep money in the bank. Need some cash sitting around to cover bills in cases of late pay


the reason is I used to do 50% but got stiffed on a few or had to wait to long for payment, so I started to do 75% and have not had a complaint or problem. I don't like when they pay in full at the start because there is to much" can you do just ONE more thing with it" that happen. this way I still have room for change orders. working on a $21,000.00 remodel, down payment was $17,000.00payup I will have about $8,000.00 to $9,000.00 into it, the rest is profit. I just started to take credit cards and that helps get paid allot. depending on the bill amount depends o if I charge a cc fee or not. small bills I will eat it to be paid sooner. the big remodel, the customer charged about $8,000.00 to a card, cost her about $250.00 to do so, never complained once.


----------



## banonea

landscaping job we finished in the rain today....before


----------



## banonea

and here are the after


----------



## banonea

here are the rest


----------



## Drakeslayer

Edging restraint?


----------



## qualitycut

Here is are after. Midwest did the mulch.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1813572 said:


> Here is are after. Midwest did the mulch.


The new construction is going to die this year for landscaping. At least the ones I do. Once sod is gone it won't be worth doing them anymore

By the way I like the look if that! It turned out good!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Blown tire right out of the gate. Cafe!!!


----------



## unit28

A slight risk of severe thunderstorms sunday and sunday
night. Scattered thunderstorms are expected to develop during the
afternoon across southern and eastern minnesota...

Increasing in
coverage and expanding east into wisconsin sunday evening. All
modes of severe weather would be possible initially...including
large hail...damaging winds...and tornadoes with the threat
becoming mainly damaging winds sunday night.


----------



## SnowGuy73

73° windy clear.


----------



## SnowGuy73

No dew ....


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1813577 said:


> Blown tire right out of the gate. Cafe!!!


that just aint right


----------



## unit28

THE TOGGIE TOR PROBS OF EQ 1 AND EQ 2 SHOW
HIGH PROBABILITIES /50 TO 80 PERCENT/ ACROSS SOUTHERN MN AND
WESTERN WI. SIG TOR PARAMETERS ARE ALSO WELL INTO THE FAVORABLE
RANGE. THUS THE SITUATION BEARS WATCHING...ESPECIALLY IN THE
DISCRETE SUPERCELL PHASE SUNDAY AFTERNOON.

THE NORTHERN AND
CENTRAL PORTIONS OF THIS ACTIVITY WILL *CONGEAL* INTO A FORWARD
PROPAGATING MCS AND PUSH INTO WI DURING THE EVENING HOURS WITH A
MAIN CONCERN FOR DAMAGING WINDS. THE SOUTHERN THIRD OF THIS
CONVECTION MAY BECOME ANCHORED ON A WARM FRONT AND TRAIN OVER
NORTHERN IA AND/OR FAR SOUTHERN MN WITH A THREAT FOR CONTINUED
SEVERE WEATHER...VERY HEAVY RAIN AND FLASH FLOODING.

=====

more trains.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It ain't gonna storm. Just like the winter, they prey off the fact that so many people were talking about the floods, it created news if there was supposed to be more rain.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Damn its muggy out!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1813581 said:


> that just aint right


I would've taken it as a sign, called it a day and tore into a case of beer!


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;1813585 said:


> I would've taken it as a sign, called it a day and tore into a case of beer!


or carry plugs

wait a sec....it's the wekedend


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1813586 said:


> wait a sec....it's the wekedend


Correct!...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Belinda just said if anything thing developes tomorrow it will be severe...... That's a bold prediction!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1813588 said:


> Belinda just said if anything thing developes tomorrow it will be severe...... That's a bold prediction!


Her microcast showed nothing but very scattered showers.


----------



## Greenery

Drakeslayer;1813571 said:


> Edging restraint?


Occasionally we will have customers who don't want edge restraint. In those cases we will trench it out with the bed edger to give it a clean edge and to keep it from comingling with the grass.


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1813590 said:


> Occasionally we will have customers who don't want edge restraint. In those cases we will trench it out with the bed edger to give it a clean edge and to keep it from comingling with the grass.


That would qualify as edging restraint.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Greenery;1813590 said:


> Occasionally we will have customers who don't want edge restraint. In those cases we will trench it out with the bed edger to give it a clean edge and to keep it from comingling with the grass.


European edge, make it sound fancy


----------



## Green Grass

Cafe!! It is attack of the ants in this house!


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1813594 said:


> Cafe!! It is attack of the ants in this house!


I buy that bottle of bug spray that comes in a container like round up and spray it around the perimeter of house it works great


----------



## qualitycut

Just called on those jacks for the dump trailer. 230.00


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1813597 said:


> Just called on those jacks for the dump trailer. 230.00


From the sounds of it, they'd be worth it


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Those "jack stands" look a little scary for how high they are. Skinny. Make sure you are on perfectly level ground when loading or they might bend and then drop you like a rock in the skid. Or one side could go down and twisty fall. I would not have them at full, level height. I would leave them short (not too short) so that when a load is applied they are not holding the full load of a skid.

I had the same thing happen many years ago. I though I would load my skid on a downhill incline. I lifted the back of the truck and drove down the road about
25 yards until I figured it out (in full panic) what was going on and backed off the trailer ramps just in time before the front of the truck hit a fire hydrant. White as a ghost.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Man is it muggy


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

MNPLOWCO;1813600 said:


> Those "jack stands" look a little scary for how high they are. Skinny. Make sure you are on perfectly level ground when loading or they might bend and then drop you like a rock in the skid. Or one side could go down and twisty fall. I would not have them at full, level height. I would leave them short (not too short) so that when a load is applied they are not holding the full load of a skid.
> 
> I had the same thing happen many years ago. I though I would load my skid on a downhill incline. I lifted the back of the truck and drove down the road about
> 25 yards until I figured it out (in full panic) what was going on and backed off the trailer ramps just in time before the front of the truck hit a fire hydrant. White as a ghost.


I've watched that happen three times, the one time I was just waiting for it. The guys were running a real cafe show, I wasn't surprised when it happened, they went about 40-50' until the the truck and trailer jackknifed otherwise I think the guy would have ridden it all the way down the hill


----------



## Green Grass

MNPLOWCO;1813600 said:


> Those "jack stands" look a little scary for how high they are. Skinny. Make sure you are on perfectly level ground when loading or they might bend and then drop you like a rock in the skid. Or one side could go down and twisty fall. I would not have them at full, level height. I would leave them short (not too short) so that when a load is applied they are not holding the full load of a skid.
> 
> I had the same thing happen many years ago. I though I would load my skid on a downhill incline. I lifted the back of the truck and drove down the road about
> 25 yards until I figured it out (in full panic) what was going on and backed off the trailer ramps just in time before the front of the truck hit a fire hydrant. White as a ghost.


If only someone could have gotten that on video!


----------



## Camden

I'm trying to send a message to a user on here but I can't remember his username....it's like Snowguy55 or something like that. Do you know who I'm talking about? And if you are Snowguy55 send me a PM or call me please at 32O-616-1499.


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;1813605 said:


> I'm trying to send a message to a user on here but I can't remember his username....it's like Snowguy55 or something like that. Do you know who I'm talking about? And if you are Snowguy55 send me a PM or call me please at 32O-616-1499.


There is snowman55


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Rain chances are diminishing.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1813597 said:


> Just called on those jacks for the dump trailer. 230.00


Could be worth it. I think they are bigger then the picture makes them look


----------



## Camden

Green Grass;1813607 said:


> There is snowman55


That's him, thanks.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Thunder.......


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1813612 said:


> Thunder.......


Was cloudy now the sun is trying to come out.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1813565 said:


> O btw used Midwest groundcover and they did an amazing job. Highly recommended.


Glad to hear it!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1813574 said:


> The new construction is going to die this year for landscaping. At least the ones I do. Once sod is gone it won't be worth doing them anymore
> 
> By the way I like the look if that! It turned out good!


Awesome, the look of blown mulch is just so much better...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1813609 said:


> Rain chances are diminishing.


That line of storms seems to be heading this way...?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1813613 said:


> Was cloudy now the sun is trying to come out.


Sun clouds mix here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Thunderstorm warning, McLeod and sibley.


----------



## unit28

oh boy....


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1813619 said:


> Thunderstorm warning, McLeod and sibley.


So give it 10 minutes and I will be to


----------



## Green Grass

Wow has the humidity gone up!


----------



## Camden

Incredible gusts of wind here...gotta be 50+


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1813623 said:


> Wow has the humidity gone up!


Hell Ya.... Terrible!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1813625 said:


> Hell Ya.... Terrible!


Good thing for a/c!!


----------



## unit28

knock knock.........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1813626 said:


> Good thing for a/c!!


Agreed!....


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1813626 said:


> Good thing for a/c!!


My house is like a ice box. It's perfect for relaxing


----------



## Green Grass

Green Grass;1813622 said:


> So give it 10 minutes and I will be to


Maybe it took 20 minutes


----------



## Green Grass

unit28;1813627 said:


> knock knock.........


That is going right towards my house.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Just put in a watch


----------



## Green Grass

Temp is rising.


----------



## unit28

all in.........


----------



## Camden

Get this...yesterday I took a look at buying a generator from Home Depot. I was browsing through them while in my office. I'm at home now and I just logged onto Facebook and on the right hand side of the screen it's asking if I want to complete my generator purchase! 

Facebook somehow knew what I was looking at on a completely different site. That's scary stuff.


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;1813635 said:


> Get this...yesterday I took a look at buying a generator from Home Depot. I was browsing through them while in my office. I'm at home now and I just logged onto Facebook and on the right hand side of the screen it's asking if I want to complete my generator purchase!
> 
> Facebook somehow knew what I was looking at on a completely different site. That's scary stuff.


Big brother is watching you!!


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1813635 said:


> Get this...yesterday I took a look at buying a generator from Home Depot. I was browsing through them while in my office. I'm at home now and I just logged onto Facebook and on the right hand side of the screen it's asking if I want to complete my generator purchase!
> 
> Facebook somehow knew what I was looking at on a completely different site. That's scary stuff.


There are a few sites that do that. Pretty creepy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Raining here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Down to 74°


----------



## Camden

Very dark here now. Thunder in the distance...looks like I should've completed that generator purchase!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1813638 said:


> Raining here.


Pouring here a lot of cloud to cloud lighting but no ground.


----------



## TKLAWN

Dr. Novak is updating weather as it happens again.
Yep and yep! What a clown!
Strait down pour for me.


----------



## Green Grass

Down to 71 here.


----------



## Greenery

Camden;1813640 said:


> Very dark here now. Thunder in the distance...looks like I should've completed that generator purchase!


My power went out a bit ago. Grill is now on the opposite side of the deck. Now we have sun poking through with sirens ablazing.


----------



## Greenery

Ok now the sirens are off. They were about 15 minutes late with that.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Was just raining sideways in Rogers


----------



## unit28

hail on tap.......


AT 339 PM CDT...WEATHER SERVICE RADAR WAS TRACKING A STRONG
THUNDERSTORM 3 MILES EAST OF BROOKLYN CENTER. THIS STORM WAS MOVING
NORTH AT 35 MPH.

HAIL UP TO DIME SIZE AND WINDS UP TO 50 MPH ARE EXPECTED WITH THIS
STORM.


----------



## Green Grass

Greenery;1813645 said:


> My power went out a bit ago. Grill is now on the opposite side of the deck. Now we have sun poking through with sirens ablazing.


Yeah sun is out here and the county paged FD'S for storm watch. Your power might be out a while a tree took down a power line.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

It poured in Blaine, walked around cub for 20 minutes just waiting it out. There's a foot of standing water in the lot by the drains


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Still sunny in Lindstrom.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

dark, and rain and wind just picked up.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1813642 said:


> Dr. Novak is updating weather as it happens again.
> Yep and yep! What a clown!
> Strait down pour for me.


What a clown!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Raining here again now.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1813651 said:


> Still sunny in Lindstrom.


What was that about the chance of rain diminishing?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1813655 said:


> Raining here again now.


Sunny here and holy cow is the humidity rising again.


----------



## SSS Inc.

We got dumped on on our way back to our shop. Now in Minneapolis its pouring again. 



And Snowguy.....I should have stayed home and drank beer all day as you suggested. I guess I'll start now.


----------



## qualitycut

I hope all the mulch stays on the hill.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1813656 said:


> What was that about the chance of rain diminishing?


I guess I should have said percentages.

This morning I was at 50% for the day. Then about noon I was dropped to 30%, mainly after 5 pm.

Funny, now I'm at 90%.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

I'm at 1" for the day so far


----------



## qualitycut

I have never seen it rain like this before. Holy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like it's setting up to train right up 35.


----------



## unit28

ouy.......


----------



## SSS Inc.

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1813661 said:


> I'm at 1" for the day so far


I believe that. The first wave had standing water all over 494 Westbound.

We must have broken the record for June now.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1813658 said:


> We got dumped on on our way back to our shop. Now in Minneapolis its pouring again.
> 
> And Snowguy.....I should have stayed home and drank beer all day as you suggested. I guess I'll start now.


I'm having a bud light and nachos at seatac


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1813667 said:


> I'm having a bud light and nachos at seatac


I love nachos. Everything from just Chips and Cheese to full blown super nachos. Can't get enough.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1813668 said:


> I love nachos. Everything from just Chips and Cheese to full blown super nachos. Can't get enough.


Best fricken nachos. Just have to go to Seattle air port. Been craving them all week long


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1813666 said:


> I believe that. The first wave had standing water all over 494 Westbound.
> 
> We must have broken the record for June now.


We broke the record on that Thursday when there was 3+ " last week.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My percentages were cut in 1/2 for tomorrow.


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1813669 said:


> Best fricken nachos. Just have to go to Seattle air port. Been craving them all week long


That is a little to far for me to travel for nachos.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1813673 said:


> That is a little to far for me to travel for nachos.


They're worth it. Plus you have a diesel. You'll save a bunch of $$$$


----------



## unit28

I am @ 101*, dizzy, lower stomach pain all day

having homemade chicken broth for supper
PL=6/7......BP=109>-67


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1813671 said:


> We broke the record on that Thursday when there was 3+ " last week.


That's what I thought but I heard on a couple news stations that we were still an inch away. I suppose its like snow and depends on what sight it is measured at.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1813676 said:


> That's what I thought but I heard on a couple news stations that we were still an inch away. I suppose its like snow and depends on what sight it is measured at.


It all goes by the airport.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1813658 said:


> We got dumped on on our way back to our shop. Now in Minneapolis its pouring again.
> 
> And Snowguy.....I should have stayed home and drank beer all day as you suggested. I guess I'll start now.


That's the spirit!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Still raining.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1813677 said:


> It all goes by the airport.


Thanks Dave Dahl!


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1813680 said:


> Thanks Dave Dahl!


Those are fighting words!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Listening to podcasts lately trying to back off on so much data usage.

It's amazing, listening to weather forecasts from 2-3 days previous, just how far they are off.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Clearing nicely.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1813671 said:


> We broke the record on that Thursday when there was 3+ " last week.


Last night Ian said we needed just shy of an inch to break the record. The record is 10.xx" and we were at 9.xx"


----------



## Drakeslayer

Days are getting shorter...winter is close.


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;1813702 said:


> Days are getting shorter...winter is close.


You're singing my song!


----------



## Deershack

On my skid trailer with fold down ramps, I added chains with small come a longs on each side. They hold the ramps up when traveling and when down I can latch them to the trailer so I can unload even when it's not hooked to the truck. When up, the handle of the come a long is up and I have a ring that slides on the chain and over the handle to keep it secure.


----------



## TKLAWN

Drakeslayer;1813702 said:


> Days are getting shorter...winter is close.


I don't like you're attitude punk.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1813709 said:


> I don't like you're attitude punk.


I dislike most things also.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Drakeslayer;1813702 said:


> Days are getting shorter...winter is close.


Shut your mouth


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Drakeslayer;1813702 said:


> Days are getting shorter...winter is close.


Can't wait to quote this post when your grumbling about winter


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

All the hype yesterday was that this afternoon was going to be a high risk of severe weather.

Today I woke up and I'm barely in the slight chance and barely have any percentages for rain today.

It's as bad as snow forecast.


----------



## unit28

if that little vortex in Cnda moves farther north 
we should be clear today.
jet-stream has a sharp lift from SE-MN to NW-MN

rap shows showers by lunch


----------



## TKLAWN

Really nice outside, not a cloud in the sky.
NWS took out the chance of rain all together.


----------



## SnowGuy73

65° clear breezy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

On down to 20% chance after 13:00.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1813721 said:


> Really nice outside, not a cloud in the sky.
> NWS took out the chance of rain all together.


They did, within the last hour or so. Earlier I still had a chance for rain between noon and 4.

Having a hard time getting out of bed this morning. But..... Work calls.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1813723 said:


> On down to 20% chance after 13:00.


Have you checked again. I just checked after TK posted and my 40% is gone.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bit wet out in the grass this morning.

No help today. Just me doing my best Eric Carmen impression....All by Myself.....All by Mysellllelffff....


----------



## unit28

that SE to NW line off the JS,
is going to be interesting in a little while.

Also that stuff coming through central looks to be yo-yoing right now.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1813726 said:


> Bit wet out in the grass this morning.
> 
> No help today. Just me doing my best Eric Carmen impression....All by Myself.....All by Mysellllelffff....


You into the Angry Orchard's this morning?

We're going to mow commercials most of the day and try to get the 4th off.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1813725 said:


> Have you checked again. I just checked after TK posted and my 40% is gone.


Still 20% here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I remember last year, a couple years ago they did this.... Talked severe weather for days and then the day of pulled it out and we got fricken rocked with a good storm!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Rain at Willmar moving straight towards me. Just like yesterday at noon where they dropped the %'s, then we got what we got last night.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1813729 said:


> You into the Angry Orchard's this morning?
> 
> We're going to mow commercials most of the day and try to get the 4th off.


My plan is to move the Friday residential / townhome to Thursday, then do the Thursday parks on Saturday.

Everyone is off on Friday.

I suppose I might offer guys the hours if they want to work, but I need to find a driver. I won't be around. The one day all year I guara tee I won't work.


----------



## unit28

looks like a little bit is close to ST Cloud too.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Raining here. Rained sometime during the night too


----------



## unit28

going to get my Q on....


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Ch9 says we are still a 1/3" short of the record. MSP only recorded .5" but Minneapolis had 1.5". Guess it is the same guy that measures snow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone want to price out an overlay for this fire lane?

Located in Lindstrom, 150' x 15'. School property.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1813738 said:


> Ch9 says we are still a 1/3" short of the record. MSP only recorded .5" but Minneapolis had 1.5". Guess it is the same guy that measures snow


Channel 9 is the one that said we blew the record out of the water (no pun) last Thursday.

WTF.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1813739 said:


> Anyone want to price out an overlay for this fire lane?
> 
> Located in Lindstrom, 150' x 15'. School property.


You're kidding right? A little too far gone to overlay. . You should hook me up with your customer. We work for several school districts.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1813743 said:


> You're kidding right? A little too far gone to overlay. . You should hook me up with your customer. We work for several school districts.


Looks like it just needs a new seal coat.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1813743 said:


> You're kidding right? A little too far gone to overlay. . You should hook me up with your customer. We work for several school districts.


Tell ya what. What info do you want from the job site? I'll get it to you, since you do work for schools, you should be able to get a price within 20%, I'll email it over, if they think that's fair, I'll let ya know??

Overlay wasn't the right word, but you know what I meant. So I spelled "redo" wrong. Just had a couple extra letters and all in the wrong order.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

My rain gauge was about 1/16" shy of 1.5" for yesterday. They only recorded .5" I guess my gauge absorbed an inch


----------



## Green Grass

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1813747 said:


> My rain gauge was about 1/16" shy of 1.5" for yesterday. They only recorded .5" I guess my gauge absorbed an inch


It must have been your irrigation running. .


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Parenting fail of the day, moms on a bike with a helmet and gloves, 7-8yo on rollerblades wearing shorts no gloves no helmet nada and he didn't look very experienced on them


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1813749 said:


> Parenting fail of the day, moms on a bike with a helmet and gloves, 7-8yo on rollerblades wearing shorts no gloves no helmet nada and he didn't look very experienced on them


It will keep him tough


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1813751 said:


> It will keep him tough


And chicks dig scares


----------



## Green Grass

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1813749 said:


> Parenting fail of the day, moms on a bike with a helmet and gloves, 7-8yo on rollerblades wearing shorts no gloves no helmet nada and he didn't look very experienced on them


I don't think any of us wore helmets and look how we turned out.

Maybe someone should get that kid a helmet!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1813752 said:


> And chicks dig scares


Agreed!....


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

I never wore a helmet either, it was just seeing mom all safetied up and the kid didn't have anything


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1813753 said:


> I don't think any of us wore helmets and look how we turned out.


Maybe THIS explains my self conversations?

About '93, at St. Cloud State, I and another guy were riding bikes around campus (not drinking).

I started across a parking lot about 3 blocks west of the library. I didn't remember the other side had a 4' high retaining wall (at night, again not drinking).

I remember hearing what a watermelon would sound like if you had a microphone in it and dropped it from a high altitude onto a sidewalk.

I remember sitting on the sidewalk with my bike on my head, security guards driving up to me asking if I was alright and me just nodding slowly (I think).

I remember going home and going to bed.

I don't remember anything before impact.

If that happened today I would be in the hospital for at least 24 hours for "observations".


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1813743 said:


> You're kidding right? A little too far gone to overlay. . You should hook me up with your customer. We work for several school districts.


No worries... a fire truck will never drive on it anyway...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1813753 said:


> I don't think any of us wore helmets and look how we turned out.
> 
> Maybe someone should get that kid a helmet!


The guy that works for me was in a motorcycle accident several years ago. Had helmet but not a scratch on it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This question is probably better suited for LawnSite. 

Anyone assign equipment daily?

Not even really sure if it possible.

Mowing myself on the weekends, I try to use all the equipment 

So far 2 trimmers are missing the "bump" part of the speed feed head, the "bottom" that you hit on the ground, and the battery cover from my new Grandstand is completely gone. Battery is being held on by a bungee cord.

No one has told me this. I find it for myself. 

Figure if I assign equipment (again, not sure if it is even possible) then I'll have to go over each piece at night, and if something is negligent (missing battery cover on a new machine) then that employee will need to be written up.

Any thoughts on how I would go about this?

I have 6 mowers. I suppose I would need 6 trimmers to coincide with that mower. Then if the person doesn't use whichever mower on that account, then they would use that number trimmer?


----------



## unit28

heads up..... issued about 1715hrs

EFFECTIVE SHEAR OF 50-60 KTS IS MORE THAN SUFFICIENT FOR SUPERCELLS.
THE PRIMARY UNCERTAINTY REGARDING THE SEVERE THREAT IS THE COVERAGE
OF STORMS...GIVEN THE LACK OF LARGE-SCALE SUPPORT FOR ASCENT ACROSS
THE REGION. HOWEVER...IT IS POSSIBLE THAT A FEW SUPERCELLS WILL
EVOLVE INTO THE EVENING. THE PRIMARY THREAT WOULD BE LARGE
HAIL...THOUGH A TORNADO OR TWO IS ALSO POSSIBLE...ESPECIALLY TOWARD
EVENING WHEN SOME INCREASE IN THE LOW-LEVEL JET IS EXPECTED.

IT IS NOT CLEAR THAT STORM COVERAGE WILL WARRANT ADDITIONAL WW
ISSUANCE...BUT TRENDS WILL CONTINUE TO BE MONITORED ACROSS FAR NERN
NEB/SERN SD INTO NRN IA/SRN MN NORTH OF ONGOING TORNADO WATCH


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1813781 said:


> This question is probably better suited for LawnSite.
> 
> Anyone assign equipment daily?
> 
> Not even really sure if it possible.
> 
> Mowing myself on the weekends, I try to use all the equipment
> 
> So far 2 trimmers are missing the "bump" part of the speed feed head, the "bottom" that you hit on the ground, and the battery cover from my new Grandstand is completely gone. Battery is being held on by a bungee cord.
> 
> No one has told me this. I find it for myself.
> 
> Figure if I assign equipment (again, not sure if it is even possible) then I'll have to go over each piece at night, and if something is negligent (missing battery cover on a new machine) then that employee will need to be written up.
> 
> Any thoughts on how I would go about this?
> 
> I have 6 mowers. I suppose I would need 6 trimmers to coincide with that mower. Then if the person doesn't use whichever mower on that account, then they would use that number trimmer?


Doesn't the same equipment go with the same people everyday?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1813783 said:


> Doesn't the same equipment go with the same people everyday?


Yes, but there are 3-4 mowers and 3-4 trimmers in the enclosed trailer, 2-3 mowers, 2-3 trimmers in the open trailer.

There no way to know who is using what throughout the day.

I'm trying to figure out who or how many people are just flat out careless with my stuff.

I get wear and tear, but I'm talking about parts you have to physically take apart.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1813781 said:


> This question is probably better suited for LawnSite.
> 
> Anyone assign equipment daily?
> 
> Any thoughts on how I would go about this??


assign equip. to trailer=, mark with perm marker

check list looked at end of day by the on duty mechanic 
.

crew leader held responsible for onsite work including equipment used.
ultimatley field operations are evaluated, organized, assigned
and completed under their direction.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1813784 said:


> Yes, but there are 3-4 mowers and 3-4 trimmers in the enclosed trailer, 2-3 mowers, 2-3 trimmers in the open trailer.
> 
> There no way to know who is using what throughout the day.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out who or how many people are just flat out careless with my stuff.
> 
> I get wear and tear, but I'm talking about parts you have to physically take apart.


Well whoever is in that truck that day and is the crew leader or driver is responsible for checking equipment in the morning and again at the end of the day


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1813787 said:


> Well whoever is in that truck that day and is the crew leader or driver is responsible for checking equipment in the morning and again at the end of the day


Okay, again, I get that. And that is what is supposed to be happening, and it is not.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

How is crew leader, or anyone else going to see employee A B or C walk back to the trailer at a townhome to get a different trimmer when at any given time crew leader or any other employee could easily be 2-3 blocks away on some of our properties.

If crew leader or myself check equipment at the end of the day, it's already too late.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1813788 said:


> Okay, again, I get that. And that is what is supposed to be happening, and it is not.


then that driver/crew leader should be reprimanded. they are getting paid accordingly, right?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1813788 said:


> Okay, again, I get that. And that is what is supposed to be happening, and it is not.


Well then enforce it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1813789 said:


> How is crew leader, or anyone else going to see employee A B or C walk back to the trailer at a townhome to get a different trimmer when at any given time crew leader or any other employee could easily be 2-3 blocks away on some of our properties.
> 
> If crew leader or myself check equipment at the end of the day, it's already too late.


that could go many industries. not just this one.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1813790 said:


> then that driver/crew leader should be reprimanded. they are getting paid accordingly, right?


Okay, and do what? That doesn't get my battery cover back. It doesn't tell me who put the trimmer back on the rack with missing pieces.

Why reprimand a crew leader when it's most likely a different employee?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1813795 said:


> Okay, and do what? That doesn't get my battery cover back. It doesn't tell me who put the trimmer back on the rack with missing pieces.
> 
> Why reprimand a crew leader when it's most likely a different employee?


I don't care what you do. You'll never get your stuff back. That's a crew leader job. To be a leader and in charge. Do what you wish, but your way sounds complicated


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1813795 said:


> Okay, and do what? That doesn't get my battery cover back. It doesn't tell me who put the trimmer back on the rack with missing pieces.
> 
> Why reprimand a crew leader when it's most likely a different employee?


And if you do it your way and stuff disappears you'll still be missing your stuff. Employees don't care. They just move on to another cutter. As we all know there's no shortage of them


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1813798 said:


> And if you do it your way and stuff disappears you'll still be missing your stuff. Employees don't care. They just move on to another cutter. As we all know there's no shortage of them


You're right. But I don't care as much if a regular employee moves on. If they are losing my stuff, it would be better they move on.

I'm not going to fire a crew leader if someone else tears a trimmer head apart, figures out they don't know what they are doing, and leaves parts there.

Fire or piss off the crew leader (if he isn't the one doing it) and now I need to find a new driver with no DUI's, someone that's able to pull a trailer and lead people.

We ALL know there aren't a ton of those just sitting around.

My idea wouldn't be that hard. All equipment is already numbered. I would just have to number trimmers to mowers.

Employee A is to use mower or trimmer #1 on Mondays. Tuesday #2, rotate it through so no one is stuck just on a rider or Grandstand. Rotate the days so no one gets stuck always doing the big trimming yards every week.

I think it would be pretty simple.

If the same employee keeps having the issues, you know who to get rid of.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1813799 said:


> You're right. But I don't care as much if a regular employee moves on. If they are losing my stuff, it would be better they move on.
> 
> I'm not going to fire a crew leader if someone else tears a trimmer head apart, figures out they don't know what they are doing, and leaves parts there.
> 
> Fire or piss off the crew leader (if he isn't the one doing it) and now I need to find a new driver with no DUI's, someone that's able to pull a trailer and lead people.
> 
> We ALL know there aren't a ton of those just sitting around.
> 
> My idea wouldn't be that hard. All equipment is already numbered. I would just have to number trimmers to mowers.
> 
> Employee A is to use mower or trimmer #1 on Mondays. Tuesday #2, rotate it through so no one is stuck just on a rider or Grandstand. Rotate the days so no one gets stuck always doing the big trimming yards every week.
> 
> I think it would be pretty simple.
> 
> If the same employee keeps having the issues, you know who to get rid of.


What we are saying is put him in charge and have him deal with it. I'm sure he has a pretty good idea on who is using what


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1813799 said:


> You're right. But I don't care as much if a regular employee moves on. If they are losing my stuff, it would be better they move on.
> 
> I'm not going to fire a crew leader if someone else tears a trimmer head apart, figures out they don't know what they are doing, and leaves parts there.
> 
> Fire or piss off the crew leader (if he isn't the one doing it) and now I need to find a new driver with no DUI's, someone that's able to pull a trailer and lead people.
> 
> We ALL know there aren't a ton of those just sitting around.
> 
> My idea wouldn't be that hard. All equipment is already numbered. I would just have to number trimmers to mowers.
> 
> Employee A is to use mower or trimmer #1 on Mondays. Tuesday #2, rotate it through so no one is stuck just on a rider or Grandstand. Rotate the days so no one gets stuck always doing the big trimming yards every week.
> 
> I think it would be pretty simple.
> 
> If the same employee keeps having the issues, you know who to get rid of.


Your way would be simple and easy to do but maybe ask the employees what mowers they prefer. Maybe they won't have to rotate between them. Otherwise I would assign them the same equipment for the week that way you have the weekend to check it and not trying to do it at midnight.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1813799 said:


> You're right. But I don't care as much if a regular employee moves on. If they are losing my stuff, it would be better they move on.
> 
> I'm not going to fire a crew leader if someone else tears a trimmer head apart, figures out they don't know what they are doing, and leaves parts there.
> 
> Fire or piss off the crew leader (if he isn't the one doing it) and now I need to find a new driver with no DUI's, someone that's able to pull a trailer and lead people.
> 
> We ALL know there aren't a ton of those just sitting around.
> 
> My idea wouldn't be that hard. All equipment is already numbered. I would just have to number trimmers to mowers.
> 
> Employee A is to use mower or trimmer #1 on Mondays. Tuesday #2, rotate it through so no one is stuck just on a rider or Grandstand. Rotate the days so no one gets stuck always doing the big trimming yards every week.
> 
> I think it would be pretty simple.
> 
> If the same employee keeps having the issues, you know who to get rid of.


Makes sense... I also think trying to come up with the ability to not rotate would be ideal... i've had two Echo speed feed heads go in the trash this year... I keep telling these guys I expect a little wear, BUT keep an eye on it so I can replace the cover, not the whole head!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Weekly would probably work.

However, going over it on a weekend doesn't leave me time to get parts and get stuff fixed for Monday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Other problem with weekly..... We do the Sr. High on Wednesday, all the parks for Wyoming on Thursday. 12-16 man hours each day of trimming.

Wouldn't be fair to ask someone to do that back to back.

Could swap the weeks starting Thursday.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1813781 said:


> This question is probably better suited for LawnSite.
> 
> Anyone assign equipment daily?
> 
> Not even really sure if it possible.
> 
> Mowing myself on the weekends, I try to use all the equipment
> 
> So far 2 trimmers are missing the "bump" part of the speed feed head, the "bottom" that you hit on the ground, and the battery cover from my new Grandstand is completely gone. Battery is being held on by a bungee cord.
> 
> No one has told me this. I find it for myself.
> 
> Figure if I assign equipment (again, not sure if it is even possible) then I'll have to go over each piece at night, and if something is negligent (missing battery cover on a new machine) then that employee will need to be written up.
> 
> Any thoughts on how I would go about this?
> 
> I have 6 mowers. I suppose I would need 6 trimmers to coincide with that mower. Then if the person doesn't use whichever mower on that account, then they would use that number trimmer?


Smart enough to bungee cord it up but not smart enough to go look for it, go figure. My guess is they will find it next week sometime. I would chew their cafe and scare the piss out of them, you are too easy going.
My guys lost a bagger for a mower a couple weeks ago, now we bag on Fridays with one mower instead of two.


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1813816 said:


> Smart enough to bungee cord it up but not smart enough to go look for it, go figure. My guess is they will find it next week sometime. I would chew their cafe and scare the piss out of them, you are too easy going.
> My guys lost a bagger for a mower a couple weeks ago, now we bag on Fridays with one mower instead of two.


Where should i be looking for a bagger at?


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;1813817 said:


> Where should i be looking for a bagger at?


Good question! Sounds like somewhere between Waconia and Excelsior on hwy 7. Please return if found.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1813781 said:


> This question is probably better suited for LawnSite.
> 
> Anyone assign equipment daily?
> 
> Not even really sure if it possible.
> 
> Mowing myself on the weekends, I try to use all the equipment
> 
> So far 2 trimmers are missing the "bump" part of the speed feed head, the "bottom" that you hit on the ground, and the battery cover from my new Grandstand is completely gone. Battery is being held on by a bungee cord.
> 
> No one has told me this. I find it for myself.
> 
> Figure if I assign equipment (again, not sure if it is even possible) then I'll have to go over each piece at night, and if something is negligent (missing battery cover on a new machine) then that employee will need to be written up.
> 
> Any thoughts on how I would go about this?
> 
> I have 6 mowers. I suppose I would need 6 trimmers to coincide with that mower. Then if the person doesn't use whichever mower on that account, then they would use that number trimmer?


I was just talking about this with my dad today. Not necessarily checking out equipment but how every employee needs to report anything needing to be repaired. I have a giant whiteboard where they will now need to write down the problems so I know. I figure that way I won't hear three days later......oh yeah that hasn't worked for a week. I'm not so concerned with blaming a particular guy for something that's broken(Stuff does happen), I just want to be made aware of a problem before we need something and its broken.

Kinda related: Columbia has the most incredible system for checking out tools I have ever seen. Most are smaller items but everything has a locker with a clear door and back lit with crazy neon lights or something. Everything gets tied to an employee by the means of an i.d. card so everything is accounted for. This is way too specialized for what you or I would need but really neat when you see it in person.


----------



## Greenery

While there's no way to prevent all equipment breakdowns some of the damage can be minimized by catching it early to prevent further damage.

I suggest daily written check off sheets both before heading out and again when returning. 

These sheets can cover anything you want. Truck mileage, checking oil levels, blades, etc.

Part of being a crew leader is holding a certain amount of responsibility. If he isn't responsible for anything he's not much of a crew leader.

The crew leaders must fill out forms and sign and must be held responsible when not done. Create an incentive for the entire crew and the crew leader to stay on top of these things.

The extra 10-15 minutes doing these daily should be minimized with the increased productivity your crew Will now have.

Every employee I have worked with hates using junked out broken cafe. 

When issues are noted the mechanic pulls the peice of broke equipment until the repair has been made.

Those blowers you posted earlier in the year are a perfect example of what your equipment shouldn't perform like..
Choking them out and duct tape everywhere as an employee I wouldn't give two cafes about them.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Greenery;1813822 said:


> Choking them out and duct tape everywhere as an employee I wouldn't give two cafes about them.


I know that every Echo blower we have bought in the last ten years needs to be choked to kill it. The kill system on the ones we buy last about a week before they stop working. I do agree that well maintained equipment does wonders for keeping people motivated to take care of things.


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1813819 said:


> Good question! Sounds like somewhere between Waconia and Excelsior on hwy 7. Please return if found.


Guess I better start walking the ditch.


----------



## Greenery

SSS Inc.;1813823 said:


> I know that every Echo blower we have bought in the last ten years needs to be choked to kill it. The kill system on the ones we buy last about a week before they stop working. I do agree that well maintained equipment does wonders for keeping people motivated to take care of things.


Yes the echoes do suck. You should buy stihl or Redmax.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1813802 said:


> What we are saying is put him in charge and have him deal with it. I'm sure he has a pretty good idea on who is using what


Yes. This is what we are saying. If he doesn't know who is using what then he shouldn't be in that position. Heck the guy who works for me even knows what the competitors help is using. Trimmers and blowers would be harder to know.

On a side note. How the hell do you loose the end of the trimmer and not know where it is?

Those battery covers come loose often. I just started to put duct tape on them


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1813827 said:


> Yes. This is what we are saying. If he doesn't know who is using what then he shouldn't be in that position. Heck the guy who works for me even knows what the competitors help is using. Trimmers and blowers would be harder to know.
> 
> On a side note. How the hell do you loose the end of the trimmer and not know where it is?
> 
> Those battery covers come loose often. I just started to put duct tape on them


The battery cover is off of a brand new mower less than a month old.

Look. I get note pads. I get white boards. Most of my stuff is less than 2 years old. Those blowers are 7+ years old and ride around in the backs of pickups in the winter for blowing off the zero tolerance account ts.

JUST FREAKING TEXT ME!!! All I ask. They all obviously have my number. They all use their phones to listen to music.

The second something breaks each and every employee can get ahold of me INSTANTLY.

Knob is gone from throttle on Grandstand. I would think as you get on the machine, fire the throttle, you would feel the knob is loose and tighten it.

Okay, crew leader supposed to notice that at the end of each yard? How can crew leader be responsible for both making sure all back patios are blown off, plus make sure all equipment is accounted for at each property, while not having guys stand around?

It's inefficient.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1813827 said:


> Yes. This is what we are saying. If he doesn't know who is using what then he shouldn't be in that position. Heck the guy who works for me even knows what the competitors help is using. Trimmers and blowers would be harder to know.
> 
> On a side note. How the hell do you loose the end of the trimmer and not know where it is?
> 
> Those battery covers come loose often. I just started to put duct tape on them


Funny, your guys must not want to take care of your stuff with duct tape on it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well, I found the battery cover. It's in the back of the truck for crew number 2. No bolts though.

No trimmer head body.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1813828 said:


> The battery cover is off of a brand new mower less than a month old.
> 
> Look. I get note pads. I get white boards. Most of my stuff is less than 2 years old. Those blowers are 7+ years old and ride around in the backs of pickups in the winter for blowing off the zero tolerance account ts.
> 
> JUST FREAKING TEXT ME!!! All I ask. They all obviously have my number. They all use their phones to listen to music.
> 
> The second something breaks each and every employee can get ahold of me INSTANTLY.
> 
> Knob is gone from throttle on Grandstand. I would think as you get on the machine, fire the throttle, you would feel the knob is loose and tighten it.
> 
> Okay, crew leader supposed to notice that at the end of each yard? How can crew leader be responsible for both making sure all back patios are blown off, plus make sure all equipment is accounted for at each property, while not having guys stand around?
> 
> It's inefficient.


Wow, what's inefficient is broken equipment in the field.

Crew leader spends five minutes before and at the end of the day going through a checklist.. he gets there five minutes early and stays five minutes later.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1813828 said:


> The battery cover is off of a brand new mower less than a month old.
> 
> Look. I get note pads. I get white boards. Most of my stuff is less than 2 years old. Those blowers are 7+ years old and ride around in the backs of pickups in the winter for blowing off the zero tolerance account ts.
> 
> JUST FREAKING TEXT ME!!! All I ask. They all obviously have my number. They all use their phones to listen to music.
> 
> The second something breaks each and every employee can get ahold of me INSTANTLY.
> 
> Knob is gone from throttle on Grandstand. I would think as you get on the machine, fire the throttle, you would feel the knob is loose and tighten it.
> 
> Okay, crew leader supposed to notice that at the end of each yard? How can crew leader be responsible for both making sure all back patios are blown off, plus make sure all equipment is accounted for at each property, while not having guys stand around?
> 
> It's inefficient.


Funny, but we are having the same problem and I totally get your frustration. I will be having a talk with everyone first thing tomorrow about some very similar problems. Have you flat out told everyone to report these things to you? I have always assumed that this will happen, but it doesn't, so after tomorrow it better happen.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Greenery;1813831 said:


> Wow, what's inefficient is broken equipment in the field.
> 
> Crew leader spends five minutes before and at the end of the day going through a checklist.. he gets there five minutes early and stays five minutes later.


That's cute and everything but each employee should be responsible enough to let SOMEBODY of authority know when something breaks. Anyone running any kind of equipment will know when something isn't working right let alone missing parts. To lay it all in the hands of a Crew Leader at the end of a 12 hour shift is asking a lot. Everyone should be responsible for this stuff and its really not asking a lot of each guy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1813833 said:


> Funny, but we are having the same problem and I totally get your frustration. I will be having a talk with everyone first thing tomorrow about some very similar problems. Have you flat out told everyone to report these things to you? I have always assumed that this will happen, but it doesn't, so after tomorrow it better happen.


The last 2 Mondays. We will be having the talk again.

Last week the two sprayers for Roundup. I go to fill them up, guys check in and say "Oh yeah, they took a crap on us last Friday".

I would have had all weekend to go to Menards to pick up 2 new sprayers.

What good does waiting for the crew leader to check equipment at the end of the day? Then if I need parts, I need to wait for the next day to get parts.

Why are you guys fixated on the crew leader? To me they are a driver. Each employee should be responsible for their equipment. If something breaks, they can get ahold of me instantly. They can take a picture of whatever it is instantly and send it to me. I can instantly respond with what they should do with it.

I wish Ryde / Camden would chime in. Snowman55, guys with more than 2-3-4 employees.

IF you have 3-4 mowers on a trailer, again, you really think someone is going to see, from 1-2-3 blocks (quality, PolarisMalibu, others have been on these properties) away and know exactly at all times if the same employee is still on the same mower?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Last week, Monday, I start a Grandstand to change the blades before guys get there. Sitting on a trailer I didn't use that weekend. 

LOUDER THAN HELL! Muffler is completely rusted / broken off and just sitting on the cross bar.

If someone didn't hear that going onto the trailer, I need to know who that was running that machine.

To put that on the crew leader, who could have quite possibly been busy blowing grass off a sidewalk or patio, why?? Why should the original employee be responsible? Why wouldn't I want to be able to look back and see who that was?


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1813835 said:


> The last 2 Mondays. We will be having the talk again.
> 
> Last week the two sprayers for Roundup. I go to fill them up, guys check in and say "Oh yeah, they took a crap on us last Friday".
> 
> I would have had all weekend to go to Menards to pick up 2 new sprayers.


I don't know how to multi quote on a phone so here goes.

Perfect example of how a checklist will work. You would have known that day.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1813835 said:


> What good does waiting for the crew leader to check equipment at the end of the day? Then if I need parts, I need to wait for the next day.


Its a thing called back up equipment. Just like snowplowing you have backup equipment.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1813835 said:


> The last 2 Mondays. We will be having the talk again.
> 
> Last week the two sprayers for Roundup. I go to fill them up, guys check in and say "Oh yeah, they took a crap on us last Friday".
> 
> I would have had all weekend to go to Menards to pick up 2 new sprayers.
> 
> What good does waiting for the crew leader to check equipment at the end of the day? Then if I need parts, I need to wait for the next day to get parts.
> 
> Why are you guys fixated on the crew leader? To me they are a driver. Each employee should be responsible for their equipment. If something breaks, they can get ahold of me instantly. They can take a picture of whatever it is instantly and send it to me. I can instantly respond with what they should do with it.
> 
> I wish Ryde / Camden would chime in. Snowman55, guys with more than 2-3-4 employees.
> 
> IF you have 3-4 mowers on a trailer, again, you really think someone is going to see, from 1-2-3 blocks (quality, PolarisMalibu, others have been on these properties) away and know exactly at all times if the same employee is still on the same mower?


I'm fixed on crew leaders because obviously your other employees are not responsible enough to tell you so what makes you think they will? I mean if your missing bottoms on the trimmers and guys are just putting them in the trailer and not saying anything I think there are bigger issues with them .


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1813828 said:


> The battery cover is off of a brand new mower less than a month old.
> 
> Look. I get note pads. I get white boards. Most of my stuff is less than 2 years old. Those blowers are 7+ years old and ride around in the backs of pickups in the winter for blowing off the zero tolerance account ts.
> 
> JUST FREAKING TEXT ME!!! All I ask. They all obviously have my number. They all use their phones to listen to music.
> 
> The second something breaks each and every employee can get ahold of me INSTANTLY.
> 
> Knob is gone from throttle on Grandstand. I would think as you get on the machine, fire the throttle, you would feel the knob is loose and tighten it.
> 
> Okay, crew leader supposed to notice that at the end of each yard? How can crew leader be responsible for both making sure all back patios are blown off, plus make sure all equipment is accounted for at each property, while not having guys stand around?
> 
> It's inefficient.


both of my vantages were brand new last year. they both came loose within 10 hours of use


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1813835 said:


> Why are you guys fixated on the crew leader? To me they are a driver. Each employee should be responsible for their equipment. If something breaks, they can get ahold of me instantly. They can take a picture of whatever it is instantly and send it to me. I can instantly respond with what they should do with it.


Why the crew leader? Well because some people are like monkeys all they are good for is trimming or other b.s. work.

A crew leader in my opinion is responsible for all activities and equipment. Someone has to be in charge.

If your picture thing worked you wouldn't be on here talking about it. Maybe its time to try another approach.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1813829 said:


> Funny, your guys must not want to take care of your stuff with duct tape on it.


what makes you say that? its just the threads on the ends of the battery cover bolts that come loose all the time. I use one and the other guy uses the other. its just a safty thing and one less thing to check daily


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1813838 said:


> Its a thing called back up equipment. Just like snowplowing you have backup equipment.


So, I should have a $4-5-9,000 mower sitting around, just in case.

Rather than an employee take the time (5 seconds) to shoot me a text (while they are still on the clock) or even call (again, while they are on the clock) and let me know right then and there, or shoot me a picture with the phone, I should have a Zero-turn and Grandstand just sitting.

And again, with the sprayer. They knew the sprayer was junk. They have their phone in their hand in the truck. They didn't send a message. You REALLY think they would have marked it off on a check list?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1813843 said:


> what makes you say that? its just the threads on the ends of the battery cover bolts that come loose all the time. I use one and the other guy uses the other. its just a safty thing and one less thing to check daily


Because Greenery said that if he were an employee and had equipment with duct tape, he wouldn't give two cafe's about it.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1813835 said:


> I wish Ryde / Camden would chime in. Snowman55, guys with more than 2-3-4 employees.


I managed 12-16 trucks going out everyday for eight years in the green industry. I certainly don't know it all just passing along what I've learned along the way. Having a checklist helped a ton.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1813840 said:


> I'm fixed on crew leaders because obviously your other employees are not responsible enough to tell you so what makes you think they will? I mean if your missing bottoms on the trimmers and guys are just putting them in the trailer and not saying anything I think there are bigger issues with them .


Correct, and if you had them assigned to each person, you can't have a he said / he said deal. You can't try to get rid of an employee if you don't have a record of damage.

If crew leader guy says employee B is breaking stuff, employee B says "that wasn't me, crew leader guy is just trying to get rid of me".

If everything is assigned to someone (like SSS said about Columbia) then you have record and are able to fire someone.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Greenery;1813837 said:


> I don't know how to multi quote on a phone so here goes.
> 
> Perfect example of how a checklist will work. You would have known that day.


Is a little accountability from each employee asking too much? Some problems aren't visible to the naked eye. Then what? One guy has to run everything at the end of the day to see whats not operating correctly? You would have to have a pretty fine toothed comb to find all the potential problems with equipment.


----------



## Greenery

SSS Inc.;1813848 said:


> Is a little accountability from each employee asking too much? Some problems aren't visible to the naked eye. Then what? One guy has to run everything at the end of the day to see whats not operating correctly? You would have to have a pretty fine toothed comb to find all the potential problems with equipment.


Accountability with $10 an hour employees in the green industry?

And yes that's what sounds like needs to happen. Have one person sweep through the equipment everyday. Its not that big of a deal. And no your not going to catch everything everytime but it sure does minimze the problems.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1813834 said:


> That's cute and everything but each employee should be responsible enough to let SOMEBODY of authority know when something breaks. Anyone running any kind of equipment will know when something isn't working right let alone missing parts. To lay it all in the hands of a Crew Leader at the end of a 12 hour shift is asking a lot. Everyone should be responsible for this stuff and its really not asking a lot of each guy.


but some people just don't have that mentality. they just want to get done, go home and get payed. last season I ran 3 guys part time at the same time. I know this doesn't always apply. but the one with the most mentality got full time year round work and the other 2 are history. the other 2 could have been full time at anytime and knew it. they just didn't have the marbles. couldn't remember what their trimming task was. how to blow off sidewalks or where property lines were. had they been full time and part of a crew I am sure I would have many problems like many have had. but with a lead person it would have helped if I wouldn't have been there. the 2 guys I had to let I go I had to follow them around. sounds dumb but they were not that bad of workers as long as it was the same task daily


----------



## SSS Inc.

Greenery;1813849 said:


> Accountability with $10 an hour employees in the green industry?
> 
> And yes that's what sounds like needs to happen. Have one person sweep through the equipment everyday. Its not that big of a deal. And no your not going to catch everything everytime but it sure does minimze the problems.


Well you're probably right. I couldn't deal with that level of incompetence. Its a shame that you guys have to deal with that on a daily basis. It would take me a good 3-4 hours to go around the yard and run everything we have and that isn't going to happen. I'm still not buying it though. If you feel good about putting a guy on a mower you can teach them to report problems. My 5 year old could do that much.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1813844 said:


> So, I should have a $4-5-9,000 mower sitting around, just in case.


Just grab a couple cheap belt drive walkbehinds, that will teach em not to let the good mowers go to craps.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1813851 said:


> Well you're probably right. I couldn't deal with that level of incompetence. Its a shame that you guys have to deal with that on a daily basis. It would take me a good 3-4 hours to go around the yard and run everything we have and that isn't going to happen. I'm still not buying it though. If you feel good about putting a guy on a mower you can teach them to report problems. My 5 year old could do that much.


my 13 year old wouldn't. shes been that way her whole life. now her 7 year old sister would. its just not in everyones mind set to do so. why? who knows. just think about the movie idiocrocy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1813851 said:


> Well you're probably right. I couldn't deal with that level of incompetence. Its a shame that you guys have to deal with that on a daily basis. It would take me a good 3-4 hours to go around the yard and run everything we have and that isn't going to happen. I'm still not buying it though. If you feel good about putting a guy on a mower you can teach them to report problems. My 5 year old could do that much.


My 12 year old and wife both do. It's not that hard.

And my guys all have the competence to do it, or they aren't going to work for me. And if they don't do it, with assigned equipment, then I know who needs to go.

I just need to work out the logistics, to figure out the schedule so everyone thinks it's "fair". Even though it shouldn't matter, they are my employees, they all know I'm more than fair as a boss. Even TK made the comment I'm too easy going, that I need to rip a new one.

I just hate doing it in the morning, you set a crappy tone for the rest of the day.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Greenery;1813852 said:


> Just grab a couple cheap belt drive walkbehinds, that will teach em not to let the good mowers go to craps.


that sure would. no sulkys either


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1813852 said:


> Just grab a couple cheap belt drive walkbehinds, that will teach em not to let the good mowers go to craps.


Again, some of you guys have no idea how much turf we cover in a day. Belt drive walk behinds? Might as well shut down for the day.


----------



## Greenery




----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1813856 said:


> Again, some of you guys have no idea how much turf we cover in a day. Belt drive walk behinds? Might as well shut down for the day.


Your right you need a 9000 grandstand to do your job I get it.

Good luck to ya


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1813856 said:


> Again, some of you guys have no idea how much turf we cover in a day. Belt drive walk behinds? Might as well shut down for the day.


no body said to switch to walkbehinds. if they break a good one give them a belt walk behind to use. they'll value that good mower more thsn their lives


----------



## BossPlow614

TKLAWN;1813819 said:


> Good question! Sounds like somewhere between Waconia and Excelsior on hwy 7. Please return if found.


Fwiw, I saw a trimmer on the side of 169 just south of cty 81 a couple weeks ago. Someone forgot to secure the rack.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1813826 said:


> Yes the echoes do suck. You should buy stihl or Redmax.


Redmax...........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1813858 said:


> Your right you need a 9000 grandstand to do your job I get it.
> 
> Good luck to ya


Your point is moot, Grandstands don't cost $9,000.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1813862 said:


> Your point is moot, Grandstands don't cost $9,000.


Your entire topic is moot. You don't want advice and you already have your answer so why ask.


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1813860 said:


> Fwiw, I saw a trimmer on the side of 169 just south of cty 81 a couple weeks ago. Someone forgot to secure the rack.


Been there before...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Greenery;1813863 said:


> Your entire topic is moot. You don't want advice and you already have your answer so why ask.


reminds me of lawn site


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1813814 said:


> Other problem with weekly..... We do the Sr. High on Wednesday, all the parks for Wyoming on Thursday. 12-16 man hours each day of trimming.
> 
> Wouldn't be fair to ask someone to do that back to back.
> 
> Could swap the weeks starting Thursday.


Quit thinking about fair... I know you want to make it suck less for someone, but that 9 or 10 an hour guy can work hard this season to move up next year... Maybe it doesn't make sense to assign mowers if you have to rotate everyday, maybe you could assign weed whips?



TKLAWN;1813816 said:


> Smart enough to bungee cord it up but not smart enough to go look for it, go figure. My guess is they will find it next week sometime. I would chew their cafe and scare the piss out of them, you are too easy going.
> My guys lost a bagger for a mower a couple weeks ago, now we bag on Fridays with one mower instead of two.


Yes, employees need to be accountable, no question. Ouch on the bagger... that hurts...



SSS Inc.;1813821 said:


> I was just talking about this with my dad today. Not necessarily checking out equipment but how every employee needs to report anything needing to be repaired. I have a giant whiteboard where they will now need to write down the problems so I know. I figure that way I won't hear three days later......oh yeah that hasn't worked for a week. I'm not so concerned with blaming a particular guy for something that's broken(Stuff does happen), I just want to be made aware of a problem before we need something and its broken.
> 
> Kinda related: Columbia has the most incredible system for checking out tools I have ever seen. Most are smaller items but everything has a locker with a clear door and back lit with crazy neon lights or something. Everything gets tied to an employee by the means of an i.d. card so everything is accounted for. This is way too specialized for what you or I would need but really neat when you see it in person.


I just put up a whiteboard in the shop... I figure it'll work for about 2 weeks... 

My wife's shop uses those tooling and parts dispensers... really helps them control who's breaking or losing stuff!



Greenery;1813826 said:


> Yes the echoes do suck. You should buy stihl or Redmax.


Really? I have 5 and the oldest is 4 years old... never a problem...



LwnmwrMan22;1813828 said:


> The battery cover is off of a brand new mower less than a month old.
> 
> Look. I get note pads. I get white boards. Most of my stuff is less than 2 years old. Those blowers are 7+ years old and ride around in the backs of pickups in the winter for blowing off the zero tolerance account ts.
> 
> JUST FREAKING TEXT ME!!! All I ask. They all obviously have my number. They all use their phones to listen to music.
> 
> The second something breaks each and every employee can get ahold of me INSTANTLY.
> 
> Knob is gone from throttle on Grandstand. I would think as you get on the machine, fire the throttle, you would feel the knob is loose and tighten it.
> 
> Okay, crew leader supposed to notice that at the end of each yard? How can crew leader be responsible for both making sure all back patios are blown off, plus make sure all equipment is accounted for at each property, while not having guys stand around?
> 
> It's inefficient.


Yes, they are on their phones all the time anyway... a text is not that big a deal...



jimslawnsnow;1813850 said:


> but some people just don't have that mentality. they just want to get done, go home and get payed. last season I ran 3 guys part time at the same time. I know this doesn't always apply. but the one with the most mentality got full time year round work and the other 2 are history. the other 2 could have been full time at anytime and knew it. they just didn't have the marbles. couldn't remember what their trimming task was. how to blow off sidewalks or where property lines were. had they been full time and part of a crew I am sure I would have many problems like many have had. but with a lead person it would have helped if I wouldn't have been there. the 2 guys I had to let I go I had to follow them around. sounds dumb but they were not that bad of workers as long as it was the same task daily


Most people have no work ethic and initiative... I went through 10 guys last year... this year, a fairly good crew so far...


----------



## Greenery

jimslawnsnow;1813865 said:


> reminds me of lawn site


Lol he did mention that the question would be better suited for lawnsite


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1813865 said:


> reminds me of lawn site


If you go back to my original post, I started it by saying this is probably better suited for Lawnsite.


----------



## cbservicesllc

I'm still trying to figure out the problem with Echo...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1813781 said:


> This question is probably better suited for LawnSite.
> 
> Anyone assign equipment daily?
> 
> Not even really sure if it possible.
> 
> Mowing myself on the weekends, I try to use all the equipment
> 
> So far 2 trimmers are missing the "bump" part of the speed feed head, the "bottom" that you hit on the ground, and the battery cover from my new Grandstand is completely gone. Battery is being held on by a bungee cord.
> 
> No one has told me this. I find it for myself.
> 
> Figure if I assign equipment (again, not sure if it is even possible) then I'll have to go over each piece at night, and if something is negligent (missing battery cover on a new machine) then that employee will need to be written up.
> 
> Any thoughts on how I would go about this?
> 
> I have 6 mowers. I suppose I would need 6 trimmers to coincide with that mower. Then if the person doesn't use whichever mower on that account, then they would use that number trimmer?


See???????????


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1813864 said:


> Been there before...


that's just one reason I like my enclosed


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1813868 said:


> If you go back to my original post, I started it by saying this is probably better suited for Lawnsite.


not sure why you asked then


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1813873 said:


> that's just one reason I like my enclosed


I just bought one of those locking racks... works pretty slick and the guys even seem to rotate the locking part every time for redundancy!


----------



## Green Grass

Lwmn I would make a schedule of what equipment they have to use. Make the week Wednesday to Wednesday or something like that. Talk to them about the text most don't do it because they are afraid that they will get in trouble even if it was just wear and tear. I would ask crew leaders to try and keep an eye on stuff but you can't put it all on them maybe they are the problem and will blame someone else. An option for a spare mower that I have found to work great would be a wright stander you can find them for about 2000 used and they work great. Yeah it sucks spending the money but there are always times when a extra mower would be nice or when equipment is down.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1813873 said:


> that's just one reason I like my enclosed


I hated my enclosed.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1813875 said:


> I just bought one of those locking racks... works pretty slick and the guys even seem to rotate the locking part every time for redundancy!


That's what I had, the rack broke.

Doing a little research after on Lawnsite, I guess its common.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

you guys having problems with the shut off on echos are they the left hand shut off or on the blower tube ones? I have a left hand 770 and everyonce in a while I have to move it back and forth a few times then it shuts off


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1813877 said:


> I hated my enclosed.


May I ask why?


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1813781 said:


> This question is probably better suited for LawnSite.
> 
> Anyone assign equipment daily?
> 
> Not even really sure if it possible.
> 
> Mowing myself on the weekends, I try to use all the equipment
> 
> So far 2 trimmers are missing the "bump" part of the speed feed head, the "bottom" that you hit on the ground, and the battery cover from my new Grandstand is completely gone. Battery is being held on by a bungee cord.
> 
> No one has told me this. I find it for myself.
> 
> Figure if I assign equipment (again, not sure if it is even possible) then I'll have to go over each piece at night, and if something is negligent (missing battery cover on a new machine) then that employee will need to be written up.
> 
> Any thoughts on how I would go about this?
> 
> I have 6 mowers. I suppose I would need 6 trimmers to coincide with that mower. Then if the person doesn't use whichever mower on that account, then they would use that number trimmer?


It may be cheaper to just buy the couple extra trimmers to go with each mowers.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1813880 said:


> May I ask why?


Hotter than ass in there, had to step over the mowers to move around in there, and so on....

Only thing it was good for was taking a leak in a Gatorade bottle!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1813878 said:


> That's what I had, the rack broke.
> 
> Doing a little research after on Lawnsite, I guess its common.


I have one on a open trailer that I use when we are behind or I need to do something that doesn't require more than one person and for spring and fall for clean ups behind the dump. I never had a problem yet


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1813882 said:


> Hotter than ass in there, had to step over the mowers to move around in there, and so on....
> 
> Only thing it was good for was taking a leak in a Gatorade bottle!


I installed a camper fan in there. helps a lot. at each stop the guy riding shot gun opens the side door which helps too. also I have it set up that hardly have to step on mowers. only time it gets tight is when I have 3 mowers in there


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1813878 said:


> That's what I had, the rack broke.
> 
> Doing a little research after on Lawnsite, I guess its common.


Whoops... where did it break? Now I'm nervous...



Drakeslayer;1813881 said:


> It may be cheaper to just buy the couple extra trimmers to go with each mowers.


It sounds like that might be the best option...


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1813883 said:


> I have one on a open trailer that I use when we are behind or I need to do something that doesn't require more than one person and for spring and fall for clean ups behind the dump. I never had a problem yet


I've never had a problem either, until switching to this brand. Been using trimmer and blower racks since day one.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1813885 said:


> Whoops... where did it break? Now I'm nervous...


Right at the base, by the mount. Broke right at the weld.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1813884 said:


> I installed a camper fan in there. helps a lot. at each stop the guy riding shot gun opens the side door which helps too. also I have it set up that hardly have to step on mowers. only time it gets tight is when I have 3 mowers in there


I sold mine, that worked well for me!

Haha.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;1813881 said:


> It may be cheaper to just buy the couple extra trimmers to go with each mowers.


That was my original question. I have 5 trimmers, 6 mowers. Buy an extra grimmer, set up each mower with a corresponding numbered trimmer.

Each day someone is assigned a number which goes to a mower / trimmer combo. At each property, depending on whether the group decided Employee A is going to now or trim, they would have the same number on a trimmer. This way during the day, not one person gets stuck trimming all day.

Then rotate the numbers, that way no one gets stuck running a grandstand or rider all the time. Or someone doesn't get stuck trimming all the big properties all the time.

I was wondering if anyone here assigned equipment to better track each employee's responsibility level.


----------



## BossPlow614

Green Grass;1813880 said:


> May I ask why?


There are no negatives. Increased security, storage for winter, they are rolling billboards, everything stays dry. Etc.


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1813890 said:


> There are no negatives. Increased security, storage for winter, they are rolling billboards, everything stays dry. Etc.


I think was asking why I disliked mine, not why he should keep his....


----------



## Drakeslayer

SnowGuy73;1813891 said:


> I think was asking why I disliked mine, not why he should keep his....


You pee in Gatorade bottles?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;1813892 said:


> You pee in Gatorade bottles?


Mcdonalds cups work well also


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1813893 said:


> Mcdonalds cups work well also


So does a funnel and hose ran through the floor board I've been told


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1813893 said:


> Mcdonalds cups work well also


Not if you use them too much and they get soft and collapse on you 1/2 full.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Cc: SSS....

This is where the new truck COULD make me more money.









This is a full 8 mpg so far, better than the '12 did driving around without a trailer.

This truck has the 6.4 Hemi with MDS instead of the 5.7.


----------



## SnowGuy73

66° breezy clear.


----------



## SnowGuy73

What the hell.... Rain tomorrow now!?!?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1813892 said:


> You pee in Gatorade bottles?


Correct.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1813894 said:


> So does a funnel and hose ran through the floor board I've been told


I know someone who did that also!


----------



## NorthernProServ

jimslawnsnow;1813894 said:


> So does a funnel and hose ran through the floor board I've been told


Stop giving me ideas here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dew................


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1813903 said:


> Cc: SSS....
> 
> This is where the new truck COULD make me more money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a full 8 mpg so far, better than the '12 did driving around without a trailer.
> 
> This truck has the 6.4 Hemi with MDS instead of the 5.7.


First off, turn you radio station away from KDWB.
Second, 1,000 miles in a week??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1813910 said:


> First off, turn you radio station away from KDWB.
> Second, 1,000 miles in a week??


Truck had 450 miles on it. But yeah, 600 in a week.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Barlow says chance of showers tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Marler says scattered showers tomorrow, on and off.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1813914 said:


> Marler says scattered showers tomorrow, on and off.


Well I better get all my mowing done today so I can go up north tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1813915 said:


> Well I better get al my mowing dine today so I can go up north tomorrow.


That a boy!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Talked to my guys this morning. Couple of them said it isn't their responsibility.

Said they don't like my attitude.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1813917 said:


> Talked to my guys this morning. Couple of them said it isn't their responsibility.
> 
> Said they don't like my attitude.


Sounds about right.


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1813917 said:


> Talked to my guys this morning. Couple of them said it isn't their responsibility.
> 
> Said they don't like my attitude.


well they sure told you didnt they
so how many new guys are you hiring this week


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1813917 said:


> Talked to my guys this morning. Couple of them said it isn't their responsibility.
> 
> Said they don't like my attitude.


I'd bring in some new guys if you can find them while they are still working for you. See what their attitude and demeanor is after you do that. If they are a piece of crap they'll leave on their own. If they want to work they'll step it up. Almost every job I've had which isn't a whole lot do this.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My biggest problem is they are the two that shovel for 30+ hours in the winter.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Another issue... 

Smoking. I don't allow smoking while working, blowing, mowing, etc.

So, guys will suck one down at the end of a yard. Then non smokers want to stand around as well.

How do you guys handle it?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1813898 said:


> Not if you use them too much and they get soft and collapse on you 1/2 full.


Gotta use the large cups there all plastic


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1813925 said:


> Another issue...
> 
> Smoking. I don't allow smoking while working, blowing, mowing, etc.
> 
> So, guys will suck one down at the end of a yard. Then non smokers want to stand around as well.
> 
> How do you guys handle it?


Hire more non smokers. :laughing:
Tough call. If your going to let the smokers have one at the end of the yard but the non smokers cant stand around that wont go over well either. Give them there 5 min after each yard just let it be.


----------



## Polarismalibu

TKLAWN;1813910 said:


> First off, turn you radio station away from KDWB.
> Second, 1,000 miles in a week??


My truck just hit 12k Got it the last week of March. Averages about a 1k miles a week.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1813929 said:


> My truck just hit 12k Got it the last week of March. Averages about a 1k miles a week.


Ha!

I've had my 2013 for about 11 months, just rolled 8,000 miles this weekend. prsport


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1813930 said:


> Ha!
> 
> I've had my 2013 for about 11 months, just rolled 8,000 miles this weekend. prsport


You don't work enough!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1813931 said:


> You don't work enough!!


Personal vehicle!


----------



## qualitycut

Rains coming. Cafe!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1813903 said:


> Cc: SSS....
> 
> This is where the new truck COULD make me more money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a full 8 mpg so far, better than the '12 did driving around without a trailer.
> 
> This truck has the 6.4 Hemi with MDS instead of the 5.7.


Nice!!!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1813917 said:


> Talked to my guys this morning. Couple of them said it isn't their responsibility.
> 
> Said they don't like my attitude.


Sounds like some folks need to get cafe-canned!

Ask them if they want to buy the next mower that costs xx dollars!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1813925 said:


> Another issue...
> 
> Smoking. I don't allow smoking while working, blowing, mowing, etc.
> 
> So, guys will suck one down at the end of a yard. Then non smokers want to stand around as well.
> 
> How do you guys handle it?


Tough cafe... you can have one in the morning, one at lunch, one in the afternoon during your state statute required break times...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Rain drops..


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1813921 said:


> My biggest problem is they are the two that shovel for 30+ hours in the winter.


So they work like mad in freezing weather and not now when its nice. You need to figure a way to run your business so it can quit running you. Plain and simple


----------



## qualitycut

Got poured on.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1813946 said:


> Got poured on.


So did we. Got 3 residentials done that were side by side


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1813949 said:


> So did we. Got 3 residentials done that were side by side


Steady rain still horrible


----------



## qualitycut

Dropped 20 degrees also


----------



## SnowGuy73

The mda is getting more ridiculous by the day....

Anyone had them do a liability insurance audit?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1813952 said:


> Dropped 20 degrees also


66° here now.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1813953 said:


> The mda is getting more ridiculous by the day....
> 
> Anyone had them do a liability insurance audit?


What's mda? .....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1813951 said:


> Steady rain still horrible


The grass was so wet it didn't matter. The mulch kit on the vantage did the best. Believe it or not


----------



## qualitycut

Done raining all broke apart. See how this goes


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1813955 said:


> What's mda? .....


MN dept of ag.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1813953 said:


> The mda is getting more ridiculous by the day....
> 
> Anyone had them do a liability insurance audit?


Haven't heard of it... sounds terrible...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Raining here again


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1813953 said:


> The mda is getting more ridiculous by the day....
> 
> Anyone had them do a liability insurance audit?


Sounds like someone there is needing a raise. Looking for petty crap like that


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1813959 said:


> Haven't heard of it... sounds terrible...


I send them what they ask for but its not what they need....

Very helpful too...... Clowns!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1813962 said:


> Sounds like someone there is needing a raise. Looking for petty crap like that


Rates are going up for the clean up fund too!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Apparently there are at least 10 people at this townhome we are trimming bushes at that know how to run my trimming better than I do.

I should ask them what I should do about employees screwing up equipment too.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1813973 said:


> Apparently there are at least 10 people at this townhome we are trimming bushes at that know how to run my trimming better than I do.
> 
> I should ask them what I should do about employees screwing up equipment too.


That would be funny


----------



## qualitycut

Why do all the kids have to come out and play when we start mowing this dang townhouse. Everytime.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1813976 said:


> Why do all the kids have to come out and play when we start mowing this dang townhouse. Everytime.


I say the same thing about the dogs at one of mine. When dealing with townhomes its the same as a residential times how many units you have. I like doing them actually. I can make a ton of money of them for the headaches.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1813976 said:


> Why do all the kids have to come out and play when we start mowing this dang townhouse. Everytime.


Turn off the chimes as you slowly roll down the street.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1813953 said:


> The mda is getting more ridiculous by the day....
> 
> Anyone had them do a liability insurance audit?


I don't get it they just want to make sure you have insurance?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1813987 said:


> I don't get it they just want to make sure you have insurance?


No they want to make sure you are getting charged the correct premium for the amount of work you do each year.


----------



## qualitycut

Am I the only one finding random sink holes on properties?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1813990 said:


> Am I the only one finding random sink holes on properties?


No..........


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1813989 said:


> No they want to make sure you are getting charged the correct premium for the amount of work you do each year.


Why would they care what you pay? I can see the insurance company wanting to make sure but the whatever its called?


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1813992 said:


> Why would they care what you pay? I can see the insurance company wanting to make sure but the whatever its called?


I read it wrong I was thinking the insurance company was doing it.

I have no clue why the mda would be. Unless it's so make sure coverages are appropriate.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1813993 said:


> I read it wrong I was thinking the insurance company was doing it.
> 
> I have no clue why the mda would be. Unless it's so make sure coverages are appropriate.


Policing something that doesn't need policing pretty much


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1813987 said:


> I don't get it they just want to make sure you have insurance?


Correct, random audit.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1813989 said:


> No they want to make sure you are getting charged the correct premium for the amount of work you do each year.


They want to be sure you are current and have the right amount of coverage (500,000+) per the letter.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1813990 said:


> Am I the only one finding random sink holes on properties?


Nope.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1813992 said:


> Why would they care what you pay? I can see the insurance company wanting to make sure but the whatever its called?


This is what I too asked and didn't get an answer.

Mda also now wants to be named on the policy as well... This I didn't get a satisfactory answer to either as to why.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Beautiful outside!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1813999 said:


> This is what I too asked and didn't get an answer.
> 
> Mda also now wants to be named on the policy as well... This I didn't get a satisfactory answer to either as to why.


Give them your agents number and say call them.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1814001 said:


> Give them your agents number and say call them.


Hahahahah!

That's what I did!!! I said I'm not paid to be a middle man, call him!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1814003 said:


> Hahahahah!
> 
> That's what I did!!! I said I'm not paid to be a middle man, call him!


Might as well make the agent do some work.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1814006 said:


> Might as well make the agent do some work.


Exactly!.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1814007 said:


> Exactly!.....


Although, he's probably on vacation like always!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1814008 said:


> Although, he's probably on vacation like always!


Seems like there lives are vacations.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1814009 said:


> Seems like there lives are vacations.


Amazing, isn't it?


----------



## qualitycut

So they lost the air filter cover on the trimmer today


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1814012 said:


> So they lost the air filter cover on the trimmer today


How do you guys keep losing parts?


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1814012 said:


> So they lost the air filter cover on the trimmer today


Start subbing for lwnmwrman, seems like a good fit.


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1814015 said:


> Start subbing for lwnmwrman, seems like a good fit.


From the guy missing a whole bagger.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hope tomorrow is dry.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1813917 said:


> Talked to my guys this morning. Couple of them said it isn't their responsibility.
> 
> Said they don't like my attitude.


Isn't their responsibility to report when something breaks?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

They're kidding right.

I also had a meeting today regarding reporting problems and cleaning your darn trucks out at the end of the day. Mine ended with a lot of positivity and smiles. We'll see how it goes. Tomorrow we are going to talk about the long weekend I'm giving them followed by seven days a week from Monday until November.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1814016 said:


> From the guy missing a whole bagger.


Oh SNAP!!

FWIW, when you buy the OEM OCDC for a Toro Grandstand, you get this mesh garbage bag that hangs off the side of the mower, right up by the steering handles.

Last year, 1/2 way through the year, they lost the bag, which again, it's like 10" in diameter, 14" tall. Not sure how you lose it.

This spring a different guy found it in the brush at a property we mow.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1814020 said:


> FWIW, when you buy the OEM OCDC for a Toro Grandstand, you get this mesh garbage bag that hangs off the side of the mower, right up by the steering handles.
> 
> Last year, 1/2 way through the year, they lost the bag, which again, it's like 10" in diameter, 14" tall. Not sure how you lose it.
> 
> This spring a different guy found it in the brush at a property we mow.


Free storage?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1814019 said:


> Isn't their responsibility to report when something breaks?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> They're kidding right.
> 
> I also had a meeting today regarding reporting problems and cleaning your darn trucks out at the end of the day. Mine ended with a lot of positivity and smiles. We'll see how it goes. Tomorrow we are going to talk about the long weekend I'm giving them followed by seven days a week from Monday until November.


We actually had an excellent day today after the talk, as far as I know.

Tomorrow another guy starts, and if we don't get TOO much rain, I've already started to schedule how we will be able to mow 19 parks, 12 lift stations, other common areas, 3 townhomes, 4 car dealerships, 5 residentials, 7 other commercial properties on Thursday.

See if we can't get all of Thursday and Friday mowing into a longer Thursday with 10 guys mowing.

I don't have enough trucks to do it, will have to juggle guys and mowers, but if we can get to 1/2 day for Friday, 3 guys said they would come in Friday morning if it meant they can have the rest of the weekend off.

Oh, and their comment about not their responsibility, they were dead serious. They said they tell me about stuff and it doesn't get fixed for 2 weeks.


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;1814016 said:


> From the guy missing a whole bagger.


Oh I know, I want in too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1813739 said:


> Anyone want to price out an overlay for this fire lane?
> 
> Located in Lindstrom, 150' x 15'. School property.


Got a price of $12,800 to R&R, change drainage. School said they will put it in the budget for next year. You beat that price SSS?


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1814014 said:


> How do you guys keep losing parts?


Its an extra I put in the truck and im sure the nut was lose. Your telling me you have never lost anything?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1814025 said:


> Got a price of $12,800 to R&R, change drainage. School said they will put it in the budget for next year. You beat that price SSS?


Assuming the existing base material is OK and just needs to be re-graded I would beat that by a handful of thousands. PM me if you want and you can look up our website and see if you would trust us and would be willing to put our name in front of the school. I would like to bid directly to the school district though. Just picked up another district today.


----------



## qualitycut

Lwnmr I thought you did asphalt


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1814027 said:


> Assuming the existing base material is OK and just needs to be re-graded I would beat that by a handful of thousands. PM me if you want and you can look up our website and see if you would trust us and would be willing to put our name in front of the school. I would like to bid directly to the school district though. Just picked up another district today.


I wouldn't trust him that is why I recommend him.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1814025 said:


> Got a price of $12,800 to R&R, change drainage. School said they will put it in the budget for next year. You beat that price SSS?


$7/sq ft is easily beatable up here. Maybe that's the going rate in the metro?


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1814026 said:


> Its an extra I put in the truck and im sure the nut was lose. Your telling me you have never lost anything?


Not since I don't have employees any more.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1814027 said:


> Assuming the existing base material is OK and just needs to be re-graded I would beat that by a handful of thousands. PM me if you want and you can look up our website and see if you would trust us and would be willing to put our name in front of the school. I would like to bid directly to the school district though. Just picked up another district today.


Didn't see this before I just posted. Yeah, I'm not surprised you're able to crush that price. You would be in and out of there very quick unless there's some underlying issues that can't be seen in the photo.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1814028 said:


> Lwnmr I thought you did asphalt


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1814030 said:


> $7/sq ft is easily beatable up here. Maybe that's the going rate in the metro?


I wish. Unless there are major base issues that is way high. I haven't seen it in person so I won't judge but more than likely its 2" of 35 year old asphalt that wasn't designed to ever actually get used.


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;1814030 said:


> $7/sq ft is easily beatable up here. Maybe that's the going rate in the metro?


I think I could do concrete for $7 a sq. foot


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1814039 said:


> I think I could do concrete for $7 a sq. foot


You would still get beat out on that probably


----------



## SnowGuy73

Breezy night tonight, hoping for no dew.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1814042 said:


> You would still get beat out on that probably


$5 a sq. is about average for flat work but there's tear out too and my cut. I'm to old to do any large concrete jobs anymore.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1814045 said:


> $5 a sq. is about average for flat work but there's tear out too and my cut. I'm to old to do any large concrete jobs anymore.


Yeah concrete is a lot of work. I try to avoid it but I do offer the service. Still decent money just hard on the body.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1813999 said:


> This is what I too asked and didn't get an answer.
> 
> *Mda also now wants to be named on the policy as well*... This I didn't get a satisfactory answer to either as to why.


That's a complete joke...



qualitycut;1814012 said:


> So they lost the air filter cover on the trimmer today


Had one of those last week too...



LwnmwrMan22;1814022 said:


> Oh, and their comment about not their responsibility, they were dead serious. *They said they tell me about stuff and it doesn't get fixed for 2 weeks.*


I've heard that one too before...



SSS Inc.;1814035 said:


> I wish. Unless there are major base issues that is way high. I haven't seen it in person so I won't judge but more than likely its 2" of 35 year old asphalt that wasn't designed to ever actually get used.


Like I said... no fire truck will ever drive on it anyway... when we even come close to thinking about we go "geez, who knows what kind of shape it's in"


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1814049 said:


> That's a complete joke...
> 
> Had one of those last week too...
> 
> I've heard that one too before...
> 
> Like I said... no fire truck will ever drive on it anyway... when we even come close to thinking about we go "geez, who knows what kind of shape it's in"


Streching hose is easier then trying to get a truck pulled out!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1814054 said:


> Streching hose is easier then trying to get a truck pulled out!


Yes sir!!!


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;1814054 said:


> Streching hose is easier then trying to get a truck pulled out!


I would always avoid stretching hose!


----------



## SnowGuy73

65° breezy clear.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1814066 said:


> 65° breezy clear.


No dew!

Marler says isolated rumbles today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

No dew!.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1814035 said:


> I wish. Unless there are major base issues that is way high. I haven't seen it in person so I won't judge but more than likely its 2" of 35 year old asphalt that wasn't designed to ever actually get used.


That's pretty much it. The only issue, but I don't think it would be a 1,000's of dollars issue is there is a " blacktop retaining wall" by the nearest corner of the building in the picture.

The drive goes over the crest of the hill, down to the parking lot.

The blacktop there is still solid, would just need to be tied into.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;1814060 said:


> I would always avoid stretching hose!


I stretch my hose nightly, no one else is going to .


----------



## qualitycut

Lot easier to up in the morning when you don't have to go to work. Got all invoices out, truck cleaned. Just waiting for gertens to open so I can through some seed and blanket down in the yard.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just had a quick shower (rain) at University / 280. Hate it when it doesn't show on the radar.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1814082 said:


> Just had a quick shower (rain) at University / 280. Hate it when it doesn't show on the radar.


Same here. Pulled up radar and nothing


----------



## Polarismalibu

Stupid rain!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Where the heck are you guys? Haven't seen a drop...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1814088 said:


> Where the heck are you guys? Haven't seen a drop...


I know where Polaris is.

Showers popped up over the cities and went east.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Rain......


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1814089 said:


> I know where Polaris is.
> 
> Showers popped up over the cities and went east.


Ahhhh gotcha


----------



## Ranger620

Ok its close enough to hockey season.. Right? 
Wild got Vanek for 3 years and Stoner went to Anaheim. Starting out good anyway. Watching the rest of the roster should be fun. They offered contracts to D Jonathon Blum, RW Justin Fontaine, G Darcy Kuemper, RW Nino Niederreiter and LW Jason Zucker. Still need some help on the D line though


----------



## SnowGuy73

Raining again.....


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;1814096 said:


> Ok its close enough to hockey season.. Right?
> Wild got Vanek for 3 years and Stoner went to Anaheim. Starting out good anyway. Watching the rest of the roster should be fun. They offered contracts to D Jonathon Blum, RW Justin Fontaine, G Darcy Kuemper, RW Nino Niederreiter and LW Jason Zucker. Still need some help on the D line though


In this thread you can ALWAYS talk about hockey.

I will not miss Stoner one bit. Good riddance, he was terrible.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1814098 said:


> Raining again.....


Lots o water in Brooklyn center.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1814102 said:


> Lots o water in Brooklyn center.


Cool and windy here now.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Cold and windy here. Looks like rain out. Quit mowing around 230 after 3 soakers. Sent my worker to Bush hog. He got soaked twice. His shoes made a squishy sound


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sent two guys home, 4 of us are still working. 

Well, 3 of them. I'm PSing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Still on schedule for about 350 man hours of mowing crammed into 4 days instead of 5.

Thursday will be the tricky one.


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;1814099 said:


> In this thread you can ALWAYS talk about hockey.
> 
> I will not miss Stoner one bit. Good riddance, he was terrible.


Just signed 3 more free agents. Nobody with a big name. Bickel was from MN he played for the rangers for a couple years


----------



## SnowGuy73

Perfect night on the patio for beers and brats!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1814121 said:


> Perfect night on the patio for beers and brats!


Sounds nice.. Can't wait until the Fourth. 
So far its a perfect night for bids and scheduling the next month. Can't wait to tell everyone that this weekend will be the last day off until further notice( like November).


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1814122 said:


> Sounds nice.. Can't wait until the Fourth.
> So far its a perfect night for bids and scheduling the next month. Can't wait to tell everyone that this weekend will be the last day off until further notice( like November).


I'm sure they will love that!


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1814121 said:


> Perfect night on the patio for beers and brats!


Far from it. I prefer not to be shivering on July 1st. We do that enough from November through May.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

BossPlow614;1814142 said:


> Far from it. I prefer not to be shivering on July 1st. We do that enough from November through May.


I did that all last week in ak


----------



## Drakeslayer

BossPlow614;1814142 said:


> Far from it. I prefer not to be shivering on July 1st. We do that enough from November through May.


It's 60 degrees, not -20 with a 20 MPH NW wind.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1814121 said:


> Perfect night on the patio for beers and brats!


Jealous...


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1814145 said:


> Jealous...


Agree. ......


----------



## SnowGuy73

55° breezy overcast.


----------



## SnowGuy73

No dew......


----------



## SnowGuy73

On and off mist.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Everything thing is soaked. Didn't think it was suppose to rain


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1814159 said:


> Everything thing is soaked. Didn't think it was suppose to rain


I didn't either.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Tis the weekend........ For me!


----------



## cbservicesllc

What a beautiful day...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We are flying today. Already have the Sr. High mowed and trimmed, 2 other guys mowed everything else around Chisago / Lindstrom.

Gonna have time to get 1/3 of the parks done for tomorrow's list, looking more and more real to get everything done before Friday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1814182 said:


> What a beautiful day...


Agreed!.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1814175 said:


> Tis the weekend........ For me!


O Good for you!


----------



## SnowGuy73

sss inc.;1814198 said:


> o good for you!


...............


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1814198 said:


> O Good for you!


On track for full day tomorrow and Friday off, yeah baby! First time in many years.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1814201 said:


> On track for full day tomorrow and Friday off, yeah baby! First time in many years.


I get to hang out with the little one for half day tomorrow then an interview in the afternoon.


----------



## Greenery

SnowGuy73;1814203 said:


> I get to hang out with the little one for half day tomorrow then an interview in the afternoon.


Good luck!

Which City?


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1814203 said:


> I get to hang out with the little one for half day tomorrow then an interview in the afternoon.


I'll play the game.... Mullin Trucking?? BR? TrueGreen?  Greeter at Walmart?????


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1814207 said:


> I'll play the game.... Mullin Trucking?? BR? TrueGreen?  Greeter at Walmart?????


It Could be with Lwnmwr

Long commute to work though


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1814207 said:


> I'll play the game.... Mullin Trucking?? BR? TrueGreen?  Greeter at Walmart?????


Going with Home Depot.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1814206 said:


> Good luck!
> 
> Which City?


Thanks, rather not say.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1814207 said:


> I'll play the game.... Mullin Trucking?? BR? TrueGreen?  Greeter at Walmart?????


Its with a municipality.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1814215 said:


> Its with a municipality.


If its Plymouth you won't be on here anymore.

(That's a reference to Hamel)


----------



## TKLAWN

23 members online 14 from this thread:waving:


----------



## Drakeslayer

16 out of 25 at last check


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1814220 said:


> 23 members online 14 from this thread:waving:





Drakeslayer;1814223 said:


> 16 out of 25 at last check


Maybe we'll hit 100,000 posts before the first flakes fly.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1814224 said:


> Maybe we'll hit 100,000 posts before the first flakes fly.


Better sit on here and talk to yourself in the middle of the night then


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1814228 said:


> Better sit on here and talk to yourself in the middle of the night then


I doubt he has the energy like lwnmr


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1814228 said:


> Better sit on here and talk to yourself in the middle of the night then


In January maybe, but not right now. I might need to vanish for a few months.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1814218 said:


> If its Plymouth you won't be on here anymore.
> 
> (That's a reference to Hamel)


Hahahahah.

Its not, they were hiring though!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1814235 said:


> Hahahahah.
> 
> Its not, they were hiring though!


Chaska is a better fit???????√√


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1814237 said:


>


Holy Cafe! Do you mow the airport also?


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1814237 said:


>


holy ****.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1814237 said:


>


You were close to my house if that's the giant plane that's in town. I heard it's 4-5 times bigger than a typical plane.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Drakeslayer;1814239 said:


> Holy Cafe! Do you mow the airport also?


I mow at an air port. Its not like the one up there. But do see. Several land and take off


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Normal plane just behind it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1814245 said:


> Normal plane just behind it.


That UPS plane looks like a model.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It was hard to grasp how big it really was. People standing next to it were a little taller as a tire.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Is it a cargo plane? I don't see many window seats.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;1814251 said:


> Is it a cargo plane? I don't see many window seats.


World's largest plane. Cargo plane from Russia. Brought some crane over for the Vikings stadium. They were on their way back tonight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;1814251 said:


> Is it a cargo plane? I don't see many window seats.


And let's just say security seemed quite lax at the old airport tonight.

Lots of people places they maybe shouldn't have been.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1814215 said:


> Its with a municipality.


Good Luck!!!!


----------



## Drakeslayer

17 of 29 online at last check.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gonna be 16 of 28. I'm headed to sleep.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1814236 said:


> Chaska is a better fit???????√√


You got connections?


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1814255 said:


> Good Luck!!!!


Thank you, sir!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1814237 said:


>


That's a monster!


----------



## SnowGuy73

60°, calm, overcast.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Minor dew...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

One guy in the ER this morning. Going out with 7 guys, 6 mowers.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1814274 said:


> One guy is up north already. Going out with 7 guys, 6 mowers.


Fixed it for you


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1814276 said:


> Fixed it for you


I was thinking the same!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I know I'm on the wrong side of town. But does anyone know of a portable welder that welds aluminum?


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1814282 said:


> I know I'm on the wrong side of town. But does anyone know of a portable welder that welds aluminum?


Any wire feed welder will work you just need to buy the proper wire. I've welded aluminum with my little 110 before.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1814283 said:


> Any wire feed welder will work you just need to buy the proper wire. I've welded aluminum with my little 110 before.


No one around here wants to touch it.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1814284 said:


> No one around here wants to touch it.


Go check Craig'slist. Man its been nice up north the last few days


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1814284 said:


> No one around here wants to touch it.


What is it and how soon you need it?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1814288 said:


>


Doesn't look like its part of the hinge so there shouldn't be any structure to it. Bent it back and fill it with weld. Wont look the prettiest. Do you have a wire feed welder??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1814290 said:


> Doesn't look like its part of the hinge so there shouldn't be any structure to it. Bent it back and fill it with weld. Wont look the prettiest. Do you have a wire feed welder??


No, I don't weld.

All of the guys I know that have welders either don't want to touch it, or have bailed for the 4th.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1814285 said:


> Go check Craig'slist. Man its been nice up north the last few days


Excellent views at southdale this morning!!


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1814292 said:


> No, I don't weld.
> 
> All of the guys I know that have welders either don't want to touch it, or have bailed for the 4th.


Crow river guy would do it maybe?? Never asked him to weld aluminum. If the trailer was mine I'd do it myself.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got a local aluminum dock builder here by Hallberg Marine that might do it, but he won't be back until after lunch.

At this point, we have about 4 more stops that we need to run mowers in and out, I'll wait until Monday.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1814296 said:


> Excellent views at southdale this morning!!


So... Edina?


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1814302 said:


> So... Edina?


Southdale is in Edina!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1814304 said:


> Southdale is in Edina!


Haha... I meant the interview


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Shaping up to be done early with the mowing.

Even got some sod patching done. Now I'm nervous I have too many guys and not enough work after about 3 weeks.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1814306 said:


> Haha... I meant the interview


Nope, not Edina.


----------



## albhb3

happy 4th weekend guys im outta here well once the wife gets home.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1814307 said:


> Shaping up to be done early with the mowing.
> 
> Even got some sod patching done. Now I'm nervous I have too many guys and not enough work after about 3 weeks.


If you have a very reliable guy that could work independently up north for a few days I could use him. I'll pay for his hotel stay and give him a food stipend as well. 15 cell tower sites ranging from an acre to 10+. He'd be running a compact tractor and flail mower.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1814318 said:


> If you have a very reliable guy that could work independently up north for a few days I could use him. I'll pay for his hotel stay and give him a food stipend as well. 15 cell tower sites ranging from an acre to 10+. He'd be running a compact tractor and flail mower.


I've got the guys scheduled out through July. After that I will let you know.

I know djagusch has a guy he's looking for work for as well. I'll shoot him a text and let him know, see if he wants to get ahold of you.


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;1814315 said:


> happy 4th weekend guys im outta here well once the wife gets home.


I have been waiting fir the gf to get home sense before noon. Only 30 minutes left and I'm off to the lake!


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;1814318 said:


> If you have a very reliable guy that could work independently up north for a few days I could use him. I'll pay for his hotel stay and give him a food stipend as well. 15 cell tower sites ranging from an acre to 10+. He'd be running a compact tractor and flail mower.


I'll do it. I can run my own or yours. Whats it pay???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone going to Bloomington's fireworks tonight?


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;1814324 said:


> I'll do it. I can run my own or yours. Whats it pay???


I'll send you a PM.


----------



## unit28

I35
Owatana

OMG,,,,,,


----------



## unit28

http://m.kttc.com/w/news-local/story/117269524/#top


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Owatana accident. Very sad.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Saw a creepy van with blacked out windows driving around the block at a neighborhood I was working. Many strange thoughts went through my head. Drove by it, as it was park down the road....my suspicions were confirmed.
....pic to come


----------



## MNPLOWCO

I laughed so hard, I spit my drink on my dash board!!:laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1814326 said:


> Anyone going to Bloomington's fireworks tonight?


Nope, but watching Canterbury park's!


----------



## SnowGuy73

MNPLOWCO;1814334 said:


> I laughed so hard, I spit my drink on my dash board!!:laughing:


What does it say?


----------



## MNPLOWCO

can you scroll to the right?


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Probable Cause


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1814338 said:


> Nope, but watching Canterbury park's!


Headed there now, how's a guy get there?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1814338 said:


> Nope, but watching Canterbury park's!


I wonder if I could see both from Flying Cloud??


----------



## SnowGuy73

MNPLOWCO;1814342 said:


> Probable Cause


Hahahahah!!!

Love it!!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1814331 said:


> http://m.kttc.com/w/news-local/story/117269524/#top


Whoops.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

MNPLOWCO;1814334 said:


> I laughed so hard, I spit my drink on my dash board!!:laughing:


Hahahahaha! That's hilarious!


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1814344 said:


> Headed there now, how's a guy get there?


With the river closed you mean?


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1814345 said:


> I wonder if I could see both from Flying Cloud??


You can see both from the roof of Shakopee fire station 1!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1814330 said:


> I35
> Owatana
> 
> OMG,,,,,,


I just pulled up to a couple accounts when I saw the smoke/mushroom cloud. The guy from deans towing was in fleet farm buying a bunch of metal cut off blades to cut the semis apart


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

jimslawnsnow;1814353 said:


> I just pulled up to a couple accounts when I saw the smoke/mushroom cloud. The guy from deans towing was in fleet farm buying a bunch of metal cut off blades to cut the semis apart


At least nobody was hurt


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

D-spot was excellent again. Gotta remember to trim the goatee back to make cleanup easier.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1814358 said:


> At least nobody was hurt


i couldn't believe no one was hurt or killed.

http://www.southernminn.com/owatonn...cle_984661f1-1619-57aa-a3ce-c21efa23167f.html


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1814358 said:


> At least nobody was hurt


Amazing!...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Couple 13-14 people here by Normandale.

Quite interesting.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Perfect night to be on the patio at Zorbaz!


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1814252 said:


> World's largest plane. Cargo plane from Russia. Brought some crane over for the Vikings stadium. They were on their way back tonight.


There are many, which one?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;1814368 said:


> There are many, which one?


The one being used to build the stadium, duh.


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;1814367 said:


> Perfect night to be on the patio at Zorbaz!


Which one? I'll be at the one in Crosslake tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

58° calm clear.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Happy independence day, y'all!


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1814351 said:


> With the river closed you mean?


That is what I was asking. Sounds like 41 and 101 back open today.

Fireworks at Cantebury were the best I have ever seen, worth a trip out there

ussmileyflag


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1814375 said:


> Which one? I'll be at the one in Crosslake tomorrow.


We were at ottertail last night


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1814384 said:


> That is what I was asking. Sounds like 41 and 101 back open today.
> 
> Fireworks at Cantebury were the best I have ever seen, worth a trip out there
> 
> ussmileyflag


Really?!?!

I heard 41 tomorrow.... Be nice, on at my parents house today in Chanhassen.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Another year older @ ValleyFair. It's starting to get tough.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Happy 4th boys! Hope everyone us taking it easy and tossing back a few today!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1814397 said:


> Another year older @ ValleyFair. It's starting to get tough.


Hard on the neck getting it to spin around like an owl looking at all the tail?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1814399 said:


> Hard on the neck getting it to spin around like an owl looking at all the tail?


It's actually easier knowing the wife knows you're looking.

And I'm sure all the girls that look 18+ really are 18+.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1814398 said:


> Happy 4th boys! Hope everyone us taking it easy and tossing back a few today!


Only a few?.......

I'm out of the limit!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1814404 said:


> Only a few?.......
> 
> I'm out of the limit!


A few will be the limit now that i recovered from last night.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1814404 said:


> Only a few?.......
> 
> I'm out of the limit!


A few a hour is a good pace.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1814410 said:


> A few will be the limit now that i recovered from last night.


Light weight!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1814412 said:


> A few a hour is a good pace.


That's my line of thinking!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wife told me to take the two older kids to the wave pool. Now I really feel like a perv!


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1814420 said:


> Wife told me to take the two older kids to the wave pool. Now I really feel like a perv!


Not a perv unless you start taking pictures.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Green Grass;1814423 said:


> Not a perv unless you start taking pictures.


Click, click....click


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1814423 said:


> Not a perv unless you start taking pictures.


He is the one that posts the most pictures!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Said if I win it, they have to carry it!!


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22;1814431 said:


> Said if I win it, they have to carry it!!


Fantastic!!


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1814431 said:


> Said if I win it, they have to carry it!!


I want one!!!!!!!


----------



## Camden

I just finished playing 6 rounds of a game I've never played before tonight called "Tippy Cup" and now there's a 0% chance I'm going to leave the cabin I'm in. (Good thing my phone has spell check...wow)


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1814436 said:


> I just finished playing 6 rounds of a game I've never played before tonight called "Tippy Cup" and now there's a 0% chance I'm going to leave the cabin I'm in. (Good thing my phone has spell check...wow)


Good times there!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1814436 said:


> I just finished playing 6 rounds of a game I've never played before tonight called "Tippy Cup" and now there's a 0% chance I'm going to leave the cabin I'm in. (Good thing my phone has spell check...wow)


Nice!!!....


----------



## andersman02

Sounds like everyone having fun but me! Girlfriend is out and I'm stuck at home with the dog.

At least I got my friend Jack Daniels.....

Great night to sit outside that's for sure


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;1814436 said:


> I just finished playing 6 rounds of a game I've never played before tonight called "Tippy Cup" and now there's a 0% chance I'm going to leave the cabin I'm in. (Good thing my phone has spell check...wow)


You should be getting good at it.


----------



## andersman02

There you go happy 4th all!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

andersman02;1814444 said:


> There you go happy 4th all!


If the dog starts looking too good, or you find yourself reaching for the peanut butter without being tired, cut yourself off.


----------



## andersman02

LwnmwrMan22;1814445 said:


> If the dog starts looking too good, or you find yourself reaching for the peanut butter without being tired, cut yourself off.


I think this Jack is putting me down pretty quick here.

Sound like armageddon here...My dog is scared ****less


----------



## Polarismalibu

andersman02;1814446 said:


> I think this Jack is putting me down pretty quick here.
> 
> Sound like armageddon here...My dog is scared ****less


My dog that comes duck hunting with me is hiding under the bed. There about 40 houses on the lake doingn fireworks. Light breeze so no bugs and a bunch if beer left! Yeah it's been a good 4th


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1814436 said:


> I just finished playing 6 rounds of a game I've never played before tonight called "Tippy Cup" and now there's a 0% chance I'm going to leave the cabin I'm in. (Good thing my phone has spell check...wow)


Cause your old ....


----------



## qualitycut

Watching mine too


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1814449 said:


> Watching mine too


Looks like trouble.


----------



## banonea

TKLAWN;1814201 said:


> On track for full day tomorrow and Friday off, yeah baby! First time in many years.


I wish... I have to, by the 27 of this month (that is three weeks)

finish a counter top, trim and bathroom on a house
Roof the same house but I cannot touch it till the 16 of july because a insurance inspector has to look a it
Side the same house
Build a 12x22 deck on a different house
do full landscaping on the same house
drop 4 trees and plant 4 new trees

and I loose 1 day each week for lawn care:realmad:

We leave for Sturgis for 10 says on the 30 and I need 3 days to get everything packed, loaded and set to go. been working 6am to 9pm since the 25 of june. I want to shut the company down except for lawn care when I am gone that way I can ignore my phone all 10 daysThumbs Up


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1814451 said:


> I wish... I have to, by the 27 of this month (that is three weeks)
> 
> finish a counter top, trim and bathroom on a house
> Roof the same house but I cannot touch it till the 16 of july because a insurance inspector has to look a it
> Side the same house
> Build a 12x22 deck on a different house
> do full landscaping on the same house
> drop 4 trees and plant 4 new trees
> 
> and I loose 1 day each week for lawn care:realmad:
> 
> We leave for Sturgis for 10 says on the 30 and I need 3 days to get everything packed, loaded and set to go. been working 6am to 9pm since the 25 of june. I want to shut the company down except for lawn care when I am gone that way I can ignore my phone all 10 daysThumbs Up


Good luck ignoring your phone. When in was on vacation last week all my customers knew and still called about dumb stuff that could have waited til I got back. This week I don't think I received a call from an existing customer


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1814469 said:


> Good luck ignoring your phone. When in was on vacation last week all my customers knew and still called about dumb stuff that could have waited til I got back. This week I don't think I received a call from an existing customer


that's why I'm working so hard to get everything done because that way I can give my phone to my wife and she's already threatened to throw it into a river if I answer it once and it's not family


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gonna be warm today. Ish.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1814475 said:


> Gonna be warm today. Ish.


Humid.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sucks, although I'm finally getting time to get the growth regulator down.

Should cut out trimming at these schools until September.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1814492 said:


> Sucks, although I'm finally getting time to get the growth regulator down.
> 
> Should cut out trimming at these schools until September.


I thought you had that down already


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1814495 said:


> I thought you had that down already


It's been in my garage for a month.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Beautiful day at the lake today. It's really going to sick coming home tomorrow.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1814500 said:


> Beautiful day at the lake today. It's really going to sick coming home tomorrow.


I couldn't consume anymore alcohol so I am headed back to sleep till Monday morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's much nicer starting up a lake system on July 5th than May 5th.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1814502 said:


> It's much nicer starting up a lake system on July 5th than May 5th.


I would hope so. If I remember right I was still wearing a sweat shirt. And a year ago on may 5th we had 18" of snow


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1814501 said:


> I couldn't consume anymore alcohol so I am headed back to sleep till Monday morning.


We are going out wakeboarding till dark then off to Zorbaz till they close then have a bonfire. Sadly back to work Monday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Excellent weather forecasting.

Went to bed at 11, 30% chance of rain between 4-5 pm.

5 am "BOOM" practically jump out of bed wondering what the hell??

Look at the weather forecast and radar and today looks to pretty much be a washout.


----------



## SnowGuy73

71° windy rain.


----------



## Green Grass

70 sunny here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

My windows are all fogged over, must be humid out!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Damn the air is thick!!!!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1814517 said:


> Damn the air is thick!!!!


Thanks for the update I will stay inside!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1814518 said:


> Thanks for the update I will stay inside!


As will I..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Nicer out this morning than yesterday morning.

Not quite as windy.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1814521 said:


> Nicer out this morning than yesterday morning.
> 
> Not quite as windy.


Windy as ass down here. Same as yesterday. And yesterday. Was sunny and less humid


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1814517 said:


> Damn the air is thick!!!!


You can almost cut it with a chainsaw


----------



## Polarismalibu

The lightning show across the lake was really cool last night. I bet we got 2" of rain in ten minutes last night


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1814522 said:


> Windy as ass down here. Same as yesterday. And yesterday. Was sunny and less humid


Agreed, yesterday was beautiful!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1814523 said:


> You can almost cut it with a chainsaw


Glad its a Sunday, couch day!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1814528 said:


> Glad its a Sunday, couch day!


that's what I am doing too. watching American restoration from a couple weeks ago on the dvr


----------



## jimslawnsnow

wifes mothers cousin is asking how to get rid of a 12" strip of grass around her house and landscape beds. its between her new concrete curb edging and her old edging. made me shake my head and laugh


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1814529 said:


> that's what I am doing too. watching American restoration from a couple weeks ago on the dvr


Good show.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1814502 said:


> It's much nicer starting up a lake system on July 5th than May 5th.


I know right?!? Had to replace tensioner and belts on the F350 yesterday... other than that a lot of relaxation (heavy drinking)


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS is showing 3/4" of rain for me tomorrow.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Cripes it is sticky out. Yuk!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1814539 said:


> NWS is showing 3/4" of rain for me tomorrow.


I have 40% for tomorrow day and 1/4 to 1/2 for tomorrow night


----------



## SnowGuy73

MNPLOWCO;1814540 said:


> Cripes it is sticky out. Yuk!


Ya it is!

.


----------



## albhb3

T & A everywhere in battle lake omfg the neighbor didnt help either up from nebraska she sure didnt look 17 it was a pretty damn nice morning up there too not sticky at all and it was a fricken race track up 94 too everyone was doing 85 and only people getting pulled over were doin 90+


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1814541 said:


> I have 40% for tomorrow day and 1/4 to 1/2 for tomorrow night


I'm at 60% day and 80% night.


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;1814545 said:


> T & A everywhere in battle lake omfg the neighbor didnt help either up from nebraska she sure didnt look 17 it was a pretty damn nice morning up there too not sticky at all and it was a fricken race track up 94 too everyone was doing 85 and only people getting pulled over were doin 90+


I'm in battle lake also!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm not......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1814547 said:


> I'm at 60% day and 80% night.


Mine went up now to somewhere in that area. I'm too lazy to go look again


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;1814548 said:


> I'm in battle lake also!


LUCKY im back since my post might be back next weekend only cost I have is gas money sat still in traffic for 45 min outside of sauk center rolled over semi on left shoulder and we were getting past in the right ditch
you right on battle? wifes parents have a cabin up on east lost lake just outside of town about 5 min


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1814555 said:


> Mine went up now to somewhere in that area. I'm too lazy to go look again


That's where mine has been since this morning.


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;1814556 said:


> LUCKY im back since my post might be back next weekend only cost I have is gas money sat still in traffic for 45 min outside of sauk center rolled over semi on left shoulder and we were getting past in the right ditch
> you right on battle? wifes parents have a cabin up on east lost lake just outside of town about 5 min


Yeah I'm coming back tonight too. It's just to nice to leave yet. We are down on eagle lake just south of town a bit. The views at grannies pantry was amazing today.


----------



## unit28

Severe thunderstorms possible for portions of the Midwest on Sunday

The NWS Storm Prediction Center in Norman, Oklahoma is forecasting a slight risk of severe weather across parts of the mid & upper Miss. Valley for Sunday. The primary threats with these storm will be damaging winds and very large hail.


----------



## unit28

. THIS WILL LIKELY SEND
SHOWERS/STORMS TOWARD CENTRAL MN LATE TONIGHT INTO MONDAY,,,,,,,,,

Oh boy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1814562 said:


> . THIS WILL LIKELY SEND
> SHOWERS/STORMS TOWARD CENTRAL MN LATE TONIGHT INTO MONDAY,,,,,,,,,
> 
> Oh boy


Yeah, they should have posted that last night, and changed Monday to Sunday, seeing as I woke up to storms this morning, but nothing tonight.


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;1814559 said:


> Yeah I'm coming back tonight too. It's just to nice to leave yet. We are down on eagle lake just south of town a bit. The views at grannies pantry was amazing today.


mmmm grannies at least traffic will be light. as long as the weathers good we will be back up the lab is beat after 3 days hasnt moved since we got home I think he swimmed for close to 15 hours from thursday night on. The wife keeps me on a short list might get lost at the beach in battle. I need a boat


----------



## qualitycut

My 10$ an hr guy just texted me and asked for a 5.00 an hour raise. I said your still moving slow. He Saud he would pick it up especially if he got a raise.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1814566 said:


> My 10$ an hr guy just texted me and asked for a 5.00 an hour raise. I said your still moving slow. He Saud he would pick it up especially if he got a raise.


Pick it up then you get a raise. Most of these guys are full of it. He probably talked with a buddy over the weekend that's making $15 an hour.

BTW: all you guys that have been on vacation.............I'm glad you had fun and screw you.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1814567 said:


> Pick it up then you get a raise. Most of these guys are full of it. He probably talked with a buddy over the weekend that's making $15 an hour.
> 
> BTW: all you guys that have been on vacation.............I'm glad you had fun and screw you.


I decided my vacation continues through tomorrow!

Making it a 5 day vacation!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1814569 said:


> I decided my vacation continues through tomorrow!
> 
> Making it a 5 day vacation!


No wonder you want to work for a municipality.  I'm starting at 4 a.m..:crying:


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1814570 said:


> No wonder you want to work for a municipality.  I'm starting at 4 a.m..:crying:


I will at least wait till 6:30


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1814571 said:


> I will at least wait till 6:30


Four is a fuzz early but we have to get er done before the crowds get too thick. I prefer the 6 a.m. start we usually do but there are no houses in sight so we'll get at it early. wesport


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1814570 said:


> No wonder you want to work for a municipality.  I'm starting at 4 a.m..:crying:


Hell Ya, I'm tired of this cafe!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1814573 said:


> Hell Ya, I'm tired of this cafe!!


The thing that bugs me the most and what makes me sick of this business is all the new jack a holes starting up. Saw a new one on Saturday. Had a new toro 60"ztr a new 21" a 4k trailer and fairly new truck. He was going around a corner that dipped down to the left of the mower. Looked like he was going to cafe himself. Open toe sandle type shoes. Guy trimming for him had flip flops on. And I know he was out mowing for money as he had trimmer and tool racks on the trailer


----------



## jimslawnsnow

jimslawnsnow;1814574 said:


> The thing that bugs me the most and what makes me sick of this business is all the new jack a holes starting up. Saw a new one on Saturday. Had a new toro 60"ztr a new 21" a 4k trailer and fairly new truck. He was going around a corner that dipped down to the left of the mower. Looked like he was going to cafe himself. Open toe sandle type shoes. Guy trimming for him had flip flops on. And I know he was out mowing for money as he had trimmer and tool racks on the trailer


Oh and don't forget the jack holes who plow drives for $8 and acre parking lots for $25 and 2 acres for $45


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;1814564 said:


> mmmm grannies at least traffic will be light. as long as the weathers good we will be back up the lab is beat after 3 days hasnt moved since we got home I think he swimmed for close to 15 hours from thursday night on. The wife keeps me on a short list might get lost at the beach in battle. I need a boat


Just got home there was no traffic. Already sucks being home. Although I didn't relize till I got home I spent about $200 a day on gas for the boat and $70 bar tab at Zorbaz each night we went. Get to do it all again next weekend!!


----------



## Drakeslayer

jimslawnsnow;1814575 said:


> Oh and don't forget the jack holes who plow drives for $8 and acre parking lots for $25 and 2 acres for $45


Plowz or ferradino?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1814570 said:


> No wonder you want to work for a municipality.  I'm starting at 4 a.m..:crying:


I'm not far behind you at 5 am. Suppose I could have worked later than 5 pm last night, but the wind ended up sucking by the end of the day.

I can only handle so much grass blowing in my face for so long, and windy days at the schools really gets to me nowadays.


----------



## SnowGuy73

63° calm clear.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Not much for dew this morning


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Drakeslayer;1814577 said:


> Plowz or ferradino?


Neither. I am too far south. These are idiots who go buy a plow and think they are making $40 an hour if they do 5 drives an hour.


----------



## SnowGuy73

My kind of weather tomorrow, mid 70s and breezy!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1814588 said:


> My kind of weather tomorrow, mid 70s and breezy!


Pretty much all week. Perfect summer so far.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gertens.... Here I come!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1814591 said:



> Gertens.... Here I come!!


Uh oh $$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1814592 said:


> Uh oh $$$$$$$$$$$$$$


This trip was pretty light. 8 Degroot Spire Arborvitaes.

Local place said they had them, then went to get them this morning and they didn't have them.  Now I have guys sitting at the job site white I drive completely across the cities (Lino Lakes to IGH).


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1814593 said:


> This trip was pretty light. 8 Degroot Spire Arborvitaes.
> 
> Local place said they had them, then went to get them this morning and they didn't have them.  Now I have guys sitting at the job site white I drive completely across the cities (Lino Lakes to IGH).


Good luck with that. I am going to reinders later and who knows what I'll spend there. I'm like a kid in a candy store


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1814594 said:


> Good luck with that. I am going to reinders later and who knows what I'll spend there. I'm like a kid in a candy store


Yeah, I need to start filling in at my own house, but these projects keep coming up.

I need a week off. Had everything scheduled out, then a different employee than from last Thursday is at the hospital with his grandma. Juggle employees, then the bush situation.


----------



## andersman02

got a pleasant voicemail from this weekend. Lady wanted us to only cut her backyard, says they are going to do some work on the front. Also says to make sure price reflects this. Her yard is about 13.5k, backyard is 10k. We've been charging $40/time since easy mow and right in our service area. Our minimum is $35 so thats what we charge for back only. Her voicemail basically says they will not be paying this much and think it should cost $25 for the backyard only.


Time to let the old man call her back. Also the same lady who is the ONLY customer we call the night before weekly for mowing because of he dog.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I think mowz is in my neighborhood..... The truck and equipment look about like I imagine they would and they took pics before and after the cut.


----------



## SnowGuy73

andersman02;1814600 said:


> got a pleasant voicemail from this weekend. Lady wanted us to only cut her backyard, says they are going to do some work on the front. Also says to make sure price reflects this. Her yard is about 13.5k, backyard is 10k. We've been charging $40/time since easy mow and right in our service area. Our minimum is $35 so thats what we charge for back only. Her voicemail basically says they will not be paying this much and think it should cost $25 for the backyard only.
> 
> Time to let the old man call her back. Also the same lady who is the ONLY customer we call the night before weekly for mowing because of he dog.


I've dropped customers for less!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1814608 said:


> I think mowz is in my neighborhood..... The truck and equipment look about like I imagine they would and they took pics before and after the cut.


Either that or the house is in/going into foreclosure and the bank is maintaining it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1814610 said:


> Either that or the house is in/going into foreclosure and the bank is maintaining it.


Or they are using it for a facebook page. Some of the people facebook page work looks worse when they done


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Raining in Wyoming.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1814610 said:


> Either that or the house is in/going into foreclosure and the bank is maintaining it.


Could be....


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1814611 said:


> Or they are using it for a facebook page. Some of the people facebook page work looks worse when they done


Seen that before! xysport


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1814612 said:


> Raining in Wyoming.


Sunny and warm here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like the rain is setting up to train over the north metro.


----------



## andersman02

SnowGuy73;1814609 said:


> I've dropped customers for less!


Old man talked to them, mrs was on speaker while mr listened and chimed in. She wheres the pants.....Started telling my dad what he SHOULD charge and how to run HIS business. Nope. Told them to start looking for a new company.

Shame though, was a real easy place to plow. (this is a plowing forum isnt it?)


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hearing thunder off in the distance now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Severe Thunderstorm Warning for us.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Have a little hail mixed in.


----------



## SnowGuy73

andersman02;1814618 said:


> Old man talked to them, mrs was on speaker while mr listened and chimed in. She wheres the pants.....Started telling my dad what he SHOULD charge and how to run HIS business. Nope. Told them to start looking for a new company.
> 
> Shame though, was a real easy place to plow. (this is a plowing forum isnt it?)


Haha!

I love it!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1814624 said:


> Have a little hail mixed in.


Keep it up there!


----------



## SnowGuy73

For you south metro guys, 101 is back open.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

jimslawnsnow;1814575 said:


> Oh and don't forget the jack holes who plow drives for $8 and acre parking lots for $25 and 2 acres for $45


I saw a nice one ton (white with alum. dump box) pulling a mow trailer

with the words in bold print on the door "Mowing services from $19.95 per mow"

Sheesh!

It should just say " I'll pay you $19.95 to mow your lawn"


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Just cloudy and hot. I'm in banos territory as we speak/type


----------



## jimslawnsnow

MNPLOWCO;1814632 said:


> I saw a nice one ton (white with alum. dump box) pulling a mow trailer
> 
> with the words in bold print on the door "Mowing services from $19.95 per mow"
> 
> Sheesh!
> 
> It should just say " I'll pay you $19.95 to mow your lawn"


We have a new start up that offers those prices. They also spend several grand a month on radio advertising. Not to mention door hangers and other advertising. Must have spent 50k on advertising and another 50k on equipment and employees


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1814624 said:


> Have a little hail mixed in.


We could use a little shower but not the hail or winds with it


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Got out of reinders for less than a grand


----------



## Ranger620

MNPLOWCO;1814632 said:


> I saw a nice one ton (white with alum. dump box) pulling a mow trailer
> 
> with the words in bold print on the door "Mowing services from $19.95 per mow"
> 
> Sheesh!
> 
> It sure should just say " I'll pay you $19.95 to mow your lawn"


Not a lawn guy here but..
Is it possible most of these adds these guys are putting out just a way at getting there foot in the door and not actually doing the work that cheap. What I'm saying is you advertise lawns as cheap as $$ so you get the call and then up sell yourself. Or do the lawns for cheap but you do the fert for 10x the normal cost so it equals out in the end???
I just cant emagine these guys making enough money to run a business. They'd be out as fast as they started


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Guy at outback just spilled his drink all over his woman


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Woo hoo 3100 posts. I know its no where snow and lwnmr but its a start


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1814639 said:


> Woo hoo 3100 posts. I know its no where snow and lwnmr but its a start


Post more pics.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1814640 said:


> Post more pics.


I'll have to try. I leave my phone in the truck while working and don't mess with it when driving


----------



## Polarismalibu

Such a bad idea!

Self-Serve Beer Machines at Target Field in Time for All-Star Game

http://kstp.com/news/stories/s3495943.shtml?cat=1


----------



## qualitycut

So new rule at work is can't give each other crap.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1814644 said:


> So new rule at work is can't give each other crap.


What happened to cause that?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Heavy rain in Rogers now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1814644 said:


> So new rule at work is can't give each other crap.


Had that last year with my cancer. Sucked. Complete moral drain.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1814644 said:


> So new rule at work is can't give each other crap.


Hahahahah......

Doh K!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Huge red blob by willmar, heading this way.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone know of a rental shop by Uptown?

My usual sod cutters are all out to rent.


----------



## qualitycut

The kid that asked for the 5 dollar an hour raises convo went from that last night to he gets crap from us at work when I said no. So today we talked about it and I guess one day we gave him a little crap and he didnt like it. Also whoever said he talked to someone that was getting 15 was right. Im not paying a labor who lays sod and mulch with 0 experience that. Starts out at 10 and go from there.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1814654 said:


> The kid that asked for the 5 dollar an hour raises convo went from that last night to he gets crap from us at work when I said no. So today we talked about it and I guess one day we gave him a little crap and he didnt like it. Also whoever said he talked to someone that was getting 15 was right. Im not paying a labor who lays sod and mulch with 0 experience that. Starts out at 10 and go from there.


Boy its nice to work solo!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1814653 said:


> Anyone know of a rental shop by Uptown?
> 
> My usual sod cutters are all out to rent.


Paul's rental is on 62 and Penn not sure where exactly your working. Or reddy rents on Hiawatha is close.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1814655 said:


> Boy its nice to work solo!


Yea Im really thinking of looking for a job. I'm sick of dealing with crap and coming home pissed of everyday


----------



## Polarismalibu

Small hail in Rogers heavy rain


----------



## unit28

is shag still hip to say?

shagging the truck to the barn rrrrright .......now!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light rain and thunder here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1814657 said:


> Yea Im really thinking of looking for a job. I'm sick of dealing with crap and coming home pissed of everyday


I hear you.


----------



## SSS Inc.

New record for blown tires today. #4 just now on 494 in Bloomington. Stop by and say hi. . I'll be here until about seven. Cafe cafe cafe cafe cafe.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Great!! The rain has really picked up. Cafe cafe mothercafeing cafe.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1814664 said:


> Great!! The rain has really picked up. Cafe cafe mothercafeing cafe.


Good thing you pay yourself big bucks!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Some cool/odd looking clouds here.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1814666 said:


> Good thing you pay yourself big bucks!


Yeah I'm on the clock so who cares. Just kidding. I do hate when people say that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1814668 said:


> Yeah I'm on the clock so who cares. Just kidding. I do hate when people say that.


Haha. I say that to friends that are hourly all the time!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Down pour and nickle size hail.


----------



## unit28

wind: 60 MPH, hail: 0.88 IN] for Carver, Le Sueur, McLeod, Nicollet, Scott, Sibley [MN] till 6:30 PM CDT


----------



## SSS Inc.

Just looked at the radar and its only just begun. I'm starting to feel bad for the tire guy.


----------



## albhb3

sweet windows going in next week and going to the cabin this weekend plus its quarterly bonus week gonna be great


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1814673 said:


> Just looked at the radar and its only just begun. I'm starting to feel bad for the tire guy.


Free shower for him!


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;1814675 said:


> Free shower for him!


you know what they say about karma. I did nothing wrong and got soaked in cannon falls. side note rumbling good in rosemount


----------



## unit28

heads up Banno....


----------



## SSS Inc.

My brother just called to report that my pickup just got pummeled by hail at our shop in shakopee.


----------



## SSS Inc.

The sky doesn't look to pleasing over about ep right now. Tire guy better hurry for his own safety.


----------



## qualitycut

Sirens going off.....


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1814679 said:


> The sky doesn't look to pleasing over about ep right now. Tire guy better hurry for his own safety.


Ian just said inch size in Shakopee.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1814680 said:


> Sirens going off.....


Oh great. Maybe I can film a tornado and become a YouTube sensation.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1814680 said:


> Sirens going off.....


Rotation in prior lake.


----------



## unit28

trained spotter reported quarter size in Shak.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1814678 said:


> My brother just called to report that my pickup just got pummeled by hail at our shop in shakopee.


It only lasted for about a minute at the fire station by Canterbury.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1814681 said:


> Ian just said inch size in Shakopee.


I believe it. Brother said just shy of a quarter and bigger than nickel.


----------



## unit28

GLenco/McCleode...SP/?

no power....


----------



## SSS Inc.

I'm a little nervous......there is some sort of cloud scoming down at a slight angle coming this way. What's the protocol for roadside tornado encounters????


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1814678 said:


> My brother just called to report that my pickup just got pummeled by hail at our shop in shakopee.


Good thing for insurance


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1814689 said:


> I'm a little nervous......there is some sort of cloud scoming down at a slight angle coming this way. What's the protocol for roadside tornado encounters????


Get in the ditch.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1814691 said:


>


That must be the heavy rain/wind line they talked about on the news a few minutes ago


----------



## SnowGuy73

Street light dark.


----------



## Greenery

Cool little air show before the fireworks in excelsior bay Friday night. It looked like they were literally skimming the tops of the boats.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Just posted from shakopee


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;1814692 said:


> Get in the ditch.


stand on the hood of the sinking vessel and yell
...I'm king of the world?

heads up Banno.....

THE CLUSTER TO THE WEST OF MSP SHOULD BECOME
BETTER ORGANIZED AND SEVERE POTENTIAL WILL INCREASE AS IT MOVES INTO
STRONGER PRESSURE FALLS WITH THE OUTFLOW BOUNDARY AIDING IN
ORGANIZATION/UPSCALE GROWTH.>
moving SE

*SUMMARY*...LOCALLY DAMAGING WIND THREAT MAY DEVELOP OVER THE NEXT
HOUR OR TWO AS STORM CLUSTERS TRACK E/SE ACROSS SRN MN INTO SRN WI.
TRENDS ARE BEING MONITORED FOR POSSIBLE WATCH ISSUANCE.

hopefully it fizzes out


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1814697 said:


> Just posted from shakopee


Guess I better call the customers in that area. Maybe I could be busy againThumbs Up


----------



## albhb3

come on daddy needs a new roof for the 15th time


----------



## SnowGuy73

Right on top of us now, just a lot of rain.


----------



## albhb3

unit28;1814698 said:


> stand on the hood of the sinking vessel and yell
> ...I'm king of the world?
> 
> heads up Banno.....


wrong your suppost to drive towards the tornado.... didnt you see twister


----------



## unit28

red tail dropping down


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1814703 said:


> red tail dropping down


Better refresh your radar.

Sun is coming back out here.


----------



## unit28

albhb3;1814702 said:


> wrong your suppost to drive towards the tornado.... didnt you see twister


he better fix the tire himself and get a move on it then...


----------



## unit28

golf ball sized hail savage to burnsville
getting more intense....


----------



## albhb3

its commin down now


----------



## qualitycut

Holy did it get windy


----------



## SSS Inc.

Clearing now around ep.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sun is out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Scott county spotters cleared about 15 minutes ago...

What a tease, again!


----------



## qualitycut

Powers out.........


----------



## Ranger620

Sunny here in the north metro again. Total rain for the day in my gauge was 1 1/2" no hail


----------



## unit28

latest image...oh boy......


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1814714 said:


> Powers out.........


thats whats happens when you live in the boonies hell do they ever have running water and paved roads in IGH


----------



## qualitycut

Back on....... 

Front yards flooded.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Another 20 minutes of rain at Stars and Strikes it looks like.


----------



## unit28

Thunderstorm capable of producing a tornado was located near kinnickinnic state park...and moving east at 40 mph


----------



## albhb3

on the 26th the ave high temp starts to drop


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We've already lost over 6 minutes of daylight.


----------



## qualitycut

Fire trucks going somewhere


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1814723 said:


> Fire trucks going somewhere


good ole save a basement lotta good they do


----------



## Green Grass

albhb3;1814724 said:


> good ole save a basement lotta good they do


Well those sound like fighting words.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

got a heavy 15 minute down pour. haven't looked at the gauge but could be close an inch


----------



## TKLAWN

Roads are dry already. Tomorrow should be nice for mowing.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1814730 said:


> Roads are dry already. Tomorrow should be nice for mowing.


Agreed!!.......


----------



## SSS Inc.

Chew on this....my truck did get hail damage. Little dings everywhere as well as about 7 three foot long cracks in my paint on the hood. Looks like crap now but I've never seen that happen before. Anyone heard of this happening from hail? They weren't there earlier today.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1814732 said:


> Chew on this....my truck did get hail damage. Little dings everywhere as well as about 7 three foot long cracks in my paint on the hood. Looks like crap now but I've never seen that happen before. Anyone heard of this happening from hail? They weren't there earlier today.


Never herd of that but I could see it happening. Are the cracks in the paint associated with the dent from the hail?? I could see the paint cracking from dent to dent


----------



## Drakeslayer

TKLAWN;1814730 said:


> Roads are dry already. Tomorrow should be nice for Grading.


Yes it will be a great day!


----------



## TKLAWN

Drakeslayer;1814736 said:


> Yes it will be a great day!


I'll trade you for tomorrow???


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1814733 said:


> Never herd of that but I could see it happening. Are the cracks in the paint associated with the dent from the hail?? I could see the paint cracking from dent to dent


Not really connecting the dots sort of speak(Between dings that is). These are more like random cracks. Sitting in the truck its just enough to be irritating to look at when the sun hit it. I'm just waiting for a battle with Insurance now.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1814741 said:


> Not really connecting the dots sort of speak(Between dings that is). These are more like random cracks. Sitting in the truck its just enough to be irritating to look at when the sun hit it. I'm just waiting for a battle with Insurance now.


I can definitely see a battle with the ins. company. If you have a good company (one of the bigger well known) it seems to be a little easier. state farm for example. Progressive is one of the worst in my dealings. few others too


----------



## SnowGuy73

Beautiful night now!


----------



## Drakeslayer

Possibility of fog in the morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

63° clouds breezy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dew!............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Had a guy call in yesterday morning saying he wouldn't be in. Grandma had a stroke, he'd been at the hospital. Talk to him yesterday, "yep, I'll be in tomorrow (today)".

Today, 5 am..." Can't make it in, up all night".

F'n employees.

Ran to Menard's this morning. On the way back another is pulled over by the city cop. 3rd just texted in he's gonna be a bit late, battery was dead.

Gonna be one of those weeks.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Update:

Employee pulled over was driving on a suspended license. Car towed.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1814762 said:


> Update:
> 
> Employee pulled over was driving on a suspended license. Car towed.


Oops......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1814761 said:


> Had a guy call in yesterday morning saying he wouldn't be in. Grandma had a stroke, he'd been at the hospital. Talk to him yesterday, "yep, I'll be in tomorrow (today)".
> 
> Today, 5 am..." Can't make it in, up all night".
> 
> F'n employees.
> 
> Ran to Menard's this morning. On the way back another is pulled over by the city cop. 3rd just texted in he's gonna be a bit late, battery was dead.
> 
> Gonna be one of those weeks.


In have one guy, but this week its me. Sick as heck and to top it off my back is srewed up


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1814762 said:


> Update:
> 
> Employee pulled over was driving on a suspended license. Car towed.


That'll do it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1814764 said:


> In have one guy, but this week its me. Sick as heck and to top it off my back is srewed up


So is your keyboard.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1814762 said:


> Update:
> 
> Employee pulled over was driving on a suspended license. Car towed.


Better his car then one of your trucks!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1814767 said:


> Better his car then one of your trucks!


No truer words have been spoken.

Anyone know of a compost site around Uptown area where you can dump clean sod/dirt?


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1814772 said:


> No truer words have been spoken.
> 
> Anyone know of a compost site around Uptown area where you can dump clean sod/dirt?


Bachmans wholesale on lyndale and 62 is the closest that I know of. Or SSS might want a berm in his front yard?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Perfect weather for mowing today.


----------



## andersman02

untill your guy gets the ZTR stuck 1' deep..... had to bring plywood out and have 3 guys lift the back tires onto it with 1 guy reversing the unit.


fun fun fun


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well crap. Vikings cheerleaders doing a swimsuit photo shoot at the apartments we are at in Uptown.


----------



## andersman02

LwnmwrMan22;1814802 said:


> Well crap. Vikings cheerleaders doing a swimsuit photo shoot at the apartments we are at in Uptown.


rough life!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

andersman02;1814807 said:


> rough life!


The crap part is the sod tear out is on the outside of the building. Pool area is all mulched.


----------



## qualitycut

Magnusson takes it I believe


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1814802 said:


> Well crap. Vikings cheerleaders doing a swimsuit photo shoot at the apartments we are at in Uptown.


Yeah baby!!


----------



## albhb3

can someone tell me why some lawn guys drive around in shiny lettering a large truck and single axle trailer im not gonna name names but you know who you are


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1814820 said:


> can someone tell me why some lawn guys drive around in shiny lettering a large truck and single axle trailer im not gonna name names but you know who you are


Cause we mow lawns one day a week. No need for a bigger trailer.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

albhb3;1814820 said:


> can someone tell me why some lawn guys drive around in shiny lettering a large truck and single axle trailer im not gonna name names but you know who you are


'cuz they hate replacing their dual axle tires every 7-8K. Do you guys go through tires on your dual axles like I do? I'm getting about 8K on mine. It's driving me nuts. I have tried cheap and expensive and rotating every two months. I hardly use the trailer in the winter season, so it is just May through
early Nov. I know they are very little highway miles. Mostly in town so they do a lot of cornering but sheesh!


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1814821 said:


> Cause we mow lawns one day a week. No need for a bigger trailer.


Lettering on your truck is really classy I thought.


----------



## NorthernProServ

MNPLOWCO;1814822 said:


> 'cuz they hate replacing their dual axle tires every 7-8K. Do you guys go through tires on your dual axles like I do? I'm getting about 8K on mine. It's driving me nuts. I have tried cheap and expensive and rotating every two months. I hardly use the trailer in the winter season, so it is just May through
> early Nov. I know they are very little highway miles. Mostly in town so they do a lot of cornering but sheesh!


Yes, 24' enclosed here. Replaced them yearly and only used March-Nov. Cul-de-sacs KILL them!


----------



## NorthernProServ

Customer is saying we hit and damaged a section of chain link fence, it was tore out from the bottom....looks like a big dog would have gotten underneath it, not from a mower as they say.

Cost is $150.00 to fix. 


I know we did NOT do it. This is one of 7 homes we mow on the same block/side by side.


What would you do.....Just send to the check as much as I hate too?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1814827 said:


> Customer is saying we hit and damaged a section of chain link fence, it was tore out from the bottom....looks like a big dog would have gotten underneath it, not from a mower as they say.
> 
> Cost is $150.00 to fix.
> 
> I know we did NOT do it. This is one of 7 homes we mow on the same block/side by side.
> 
> What would you do.....Just send to the check as much as I hate too?


If the bottom isn't stretched, I'll tell them to suck it.

It's almost impossible to catch chain link and not stretch out the bottom with a mower, even more so with no skid marks from stopping quick.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1814828 said:


> If the bottom isn't stretched, I'll tell them to suck it.
> 
> It's almost impossible to catch chain link and not stretch out the bottom with a mower, even more so with no skid marks from stopping quick.


yeah no skid marks, damaged width is only 2' at it's widest. Maybe 1 1/2 basketballs could fit through at most.

Like you said if a mower caught it... the whole 8' section should be stretched 
Wish I had a pic of it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1814830 said:


> yeah no skid marks, damaged width is only 2' at it's widest. Maybe 1 1/2 basketballs could fit through at most.
> 
> Like you said if a mower caught it... the whole 8' section should be stretched
> Wish I had a pic of it.


Yeah... tell them to pound sand...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1814830 said:


> yeah no skid marks, damaged width is only 2' at it's widest. Maybe 1 1/2 basketballs could fit through at most.
> 
> Like you said if a mower caught it... the whole 8' section should be stretched
> Wish I had a pic of it.


No, it could just be one or two links. But it would be stretched sideways, not outward, and it would most likely be just one strand of wire, not a big round stretch.

Trust me, we've hit them enough over the years with all the schools and city mowing we've done for 10+ years.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO;1814822 said:


> 'cuz they hate replacing their dual axle tires every 7-8K. Do you guys go through tires on your dual axles like I do? I'm getting about 8K on mine. It's driving me nuts. I have tried cheap and expensive and rotating every two months. I hardly use the trailer in the winter season, so it is just May through
> early Nov. I know they are very little highway miles. Mostly in town so they do a lot of cornering but sheesh!


We replace them about once / year, doing about 20k miles / year.

As was said, if you have a lot of cul-de-sac turns, that's a big killer.

Fortunately for us, 95% of our work is drive in/drive out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1814827 said:


> Customer is saying we hit and damaged a section of chain link fence, it was tore out from the bottom....looks like a big dog would have gotten underneath it, not from a mower as they say.
> 
> Cost is $150.00 to fix.
> 
> I know we did NOT do it. This is one of 7 homes we mow on the same block/side by side.
> 
> What would you do.....Just send to the check as much as I hate too?


If it was only $150, I would just send the check.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1814824 said:


> Lettering on your truck is really classy I thought.


I agree. Quality's truck IS sharp. Trying to figure out what to do with this new white Ram.


----------



## Green Grass

Snow what did you guys blow up?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

andersman02;1814786 said:


> untill your guy gets the ZTR stuck 1' deep..... had to bring plywood out and have 3 guys lift the back tires onto it with 1 guy reversing the unit.
> 
> fun fun fun


See??? Had I not posted pics of me trying to get my tractor out last year and put the plywood idea out there, you would still be stuck with guys on the clock. You owe me a beer.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1814773 said:


> Bachmans wholesale on lyndale and 62 is the closest that I know of. Or SSS might want a berm in his front yard?


Bachmans is about two minutes from me but I didn't know they took dirt. As far as dirt in my yard I already have a hill. You should have seen the neighbors faces when I rolled up in a Dump and drove a Bobcat straight up the hill to rip the old grass out a few years ago. Lets just say some of the ladies were quite impressed by my skills.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1814842 said:


> Bachmans is about two minutes from me but I didn't know they took dirt. As far as dirt in my yard I already have a hill. You should have seen the neighbors faces when I rolled up in a Dump and drove a Bobcat straight up the hill to rip the old grass out a few years ago. Lets just say some of the ladies were quite impressed by my skills.


Maybe it is time to make the hill taller


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1814843 said:


> Maybe it is time to make the hill taller


Or he could just dump the dirt over the hill at the Creek a few doors down. I'm sure the city won't mind.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1814846 said:


> Or he could just dump the dirt over the hill at the Creek a few doors down. I'm sure the city won't mind.


Bachmans charges $20/yard for future reference.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1814847 said:


> Bachmans charges $20/yard for future reference.


Rip off!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1814847 said:


> Bachmans charges $20/yard for future reference.


Should have went to Magnusson sod. Only a few blocks away


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1814849 said:


> Should have went to Magnusson sod. Only a few blocks away


They take dirt there?

I would have gone straight out to the place in Burnsville off Cliff Road. They charge us about $50 for a tandem dump load.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1814850 said:


> They take dirt there?


This.....

Also, the first load was pretty clean. Next load was a bunch of rocks and dirt.

Tomorrows load will be bricks, 2x4's, blacktop chunks, chunks of concrete, dirt, sod.

At least property manager has given me an open wallet now.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1814850 said:


> They take dirt there?
> 
> I would have gone straight out to the place in Burnsville off Cliff Road. They charge us about $50 for a tandem dump load.


And brush as well as concrete.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1814852 said:


> This.....
> 
> Also, the first load was pretty clean. Next load was a bunch of rocks and dirt.
> 
> .
> 
> Tomorrows load will be bricks, 2x4's, blacktop chunks, chunks of concrete, dirt, sod.
> 
> At least property manager has given me an open wallet now.


Yea that's going to need go to the dump


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1814853 said:


> And brush as well as concrete.


I was thinking Kliers( No way on that site), all the same people. Still didn't know they took anything there either. Must get a premium considering that yard isn't very big either.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1814857 said:


> I was thinking Kliers( No way on that site), all the same people. Still didn't know they took anything there either. Must get a premium considering that yard isn't very big either.


The place on Nicollet, its in the back behind building.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1814858 said:


> The place on Nicollet, its in the back behind building.


Kliers in the one on Nicollet. The other site is between Nic. and Lyndale on 60th or so. All they use to have is mulch in the back. Its been a couple years since I have been there in the summer though.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

MNPLOWCO;1814822 said:


> 'cuz they hate replacing their dual axle tires every 7-8K. Do you guys go through tires on your dual axles like I do? I'm getting about 8K on mine. It's driving me nuts. I have tried cheap and expensive and rotating every two months. I hardly use the trailer in the winter season, so it is just May through
> early Nov. I know they are very little highway miles. Mostly in town so they do a lot of cornering but sheesh!


I think on my 20' enclosed I get about 4k on the rears and the fronts don't wear bad. I have 20' open and I rarely need to replace them. I think the ones I replaced were weather checked.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1814847 said:


> Bachmans charges $20/yard for future reference.


Sometimes


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1814838 said:


> I agree. Quality's truck IS sharp. Trying to figure out what to do with this new white Ram.


Sell the ram and buy a ford then it will looks as sharp as qualities


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;1814865 said:


> Sell the ram and buy a ford then it will looks as sharp as qualities


But qualities is black. Black trucks always look sharper


----------



## Drakeslayer

Done with fords!


----------



## Ranger620

jimslawnsnow;1814866 said:


> But qualities is black. Black trucks always look sharper


As long as there clean. Mines never clean as I'm surrounded by dirt roads


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1814865 said:


> Sell the ram and buy a ford then it will looks as sharp as qualities


I told him to get a black ford before he got the ram. That way he would match half of us on here.


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;1814867 said:


> Done with fords!


I made the switch to Ram and won't be going back to Ford


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1814869 said:


> I told him to get a black ford before he got the ram. That way he would match half of us on here.


Your 4 door is sharp. Mine used to be then it got old and I let employees drive it. Now it has dents and rust which an 05 shouldnt


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1814866 said:


> But qualities is black. Black trucks always look sharper


Not when you live on my dirt road.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;1814864 said:


> Sometimes


That's what I was nervous about. Whether they measure, or a yard guys walks out and says "yeah, that's 10 yards" when it's 7.

It was the opposite direction to my house, just took the hour and hauled it to my house.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1814871 said:


> Your 4 door is sharp. Mine used to be then it got old and I let employees drive it. Now it has dents and rust which an 05 shouldnt


My '06 Ram has a dent and or rust on every panel.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1814872 said:


> Not when you live on my dirt road.


I had white and have a blue 06 2500 ram. Lived on a gravel for a while. Got dirty just as fast and looked like ass. Best to have silver or light brown. Worst thing with whites if you don't wash them enough they stain.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;1814867 said:


> Done with fords!


That's a truck I'd like to have, but a crew and a flatbed dump.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Drakeslayer;1814867 said:


> Done with fords!


Yay!! Another one converted. Next truck I get if I'm still in biz will be what you posted except probably black


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1814875 said:


> I had white and have a blue 06 2500 ram. Lived on a gravel for a while. Got dirty just as fast and looked like ass. Best to have silver or light brown. Worst thing with whites if you don't wash them enough they stain.


The silver is what I'd been running. Had dark gray for a bit, white before that. Back to the white I guess.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1814874 said:


> My '06 Ram has a dent and or rust on every panel.


So does mine. But mine was in the hail storm in dundas in 06. Got 29k off on a new truck plus some other incentives. Plowing and lawn work don't help keep a truck look new anyway


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1814878 said:


> The silver is what I'd been running. Had dark gray for a bit, white before that. Back to the white I guess.


I knew you had silver. Had a newer silver one behind me the other day and was gonna take a pic say you were down here mowing but the dang guy turned off


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1814871 said:


> Your 4 door is sharp. Mine used to be then it got old and I let employees drive it. Now it has dents and rust which an 05 shouldnt


Yeah when it's clean it looks great. Your black truck I saw looked pretty good to me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

59° calm clear.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Moderate dew.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Raining on us in Wyoming


----------



## andersman02

I. Would stay away from kliers nursery. The place is tiny and if there is any line you'll be there for ever. Id go to bachmans instead if your in that area. I go to innovative of cliff and 77 as richard said. Couple times a week and they have good prices


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

HUGE DOT sting at the water tower in Blaine. The lot is FULL, Troopers sitting at the 10/610 connection facing eastbound, another one at J westbound


----------



## qualitycut

Does anyone else hate doing this anymore or is it just me? I am not even doing the labor and I am just over it. All the hours after actual work and all the headaches.


----------



## BossPlow614

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1814933 said:


> HUGE DOT sting at the water tower in Blaine. The lot is FULL, Troopers sitting at the 10/610 connection facing eastbound, another one at J westbound


A couple buddies are pulled over there right now as they were on the way from Hoffman Bros Sod.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1814936 said:


> Does anyone else hate doing this anymore or is it just me? I am not even doing the labor and I am just over it. All the hours after actual work and all the headaches.


Your not alone, trust me.


----------



## qualitycut

So I tell the kid to pull the dead rose and put the new one in, set it next to the dead one. Come back to look and its in the ground next to the dead one. And he wants a raise.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

BossPlow614;1814940 said:


> A couple buddies are pulled over there right now as they were on the way from Hoffman Bros Sod.


I saw a semi and a pickup with a flat body with sod


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1814943 said:


> So I tell the kid to pull the dead rose and put the new one in, set it next to the dead one. Come back to look and its in the ground next to the dead one. And he wants a raise.


Sounds about right


----------



## qualitycut

Can anyone tell me where the oil drain plug is on the new bobcats?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

parking is a bit tighter than usual... But then again so are the backsides.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1814949 said:


> Can anyone tell me where the oil drain plug is on the new bobcats?


Open the back door and there should be a hose running from left to right along the bottom . Ours tucks into the body of the machine . Unless you grab it you would think its for something else.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1814943 said:


> So I tell the kid to pull the dead rose and put the new one in, set it next to the dead one. Come back to look and its in the ground next to the dead one. And he wants a raise.


How about when you tell them your line trimming too low, 1/2" of grass a 2' rings around everything is too LOW. After about the 20th time telling them after every lawn, they should GET THAT!:angry:


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1814950 said:


> parking is a bit tighter than usual... But then again so are the backsides.


Allllways...


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

NorthernProServ;1814955 said:


> How about when you tell them your line trimming too low, 1/2" of grass a 2' rings around everything is too LOW. After about the 20th time telling them after every lawn, they should GET THAT!:angry:


But then they don't have to whip everything every week if they take it to the dirt when they do it


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1814936 said:


> Does anyone else hate doing this anymore or is it just me? I am not even doing the labor and I am just over it. All the hours after actual work and all the headaches.


Nope. They key is to find a nitch you like to do and do it simple


----------



## NorthernProServ

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1814958 said:


> But then they don't have to whip everything every week if they take it to the dirt when they do it


that must be there thinking.....Some places we have skipped two weeks in a row, could even make it 3!


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1814959 said:


> Nope. They key is to find a nitch you like to do and do it simple


I hate it all. ...


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1814955 said:


> How about when you tell them your line trimming too low, 1/2" of grass a 2' rings around everything is too LOW. After about the 20th time telling them after every lawn, they should GET THAT!:angry:


Yea that's something I never understood. Not that hard


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1814959 said:


> Nope. They key is to find a nitch you like to do and do it simple


This. It's where I used to be. Then I get pulled here, sent there, can't tell people no, and I'm doing stuff I don't want to be doing for people I don't want to be doing it for.

I need to go back to basics.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1814936 said:


> Does anyone else hate doing this anymore or is it just me? I am not even doing the labor and I am just over it. All the hours after actual work and all the headaches.


Anymore?.....

For the last couple years I've been in this boat!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1814959 said:


> Nope. They key is to find a nitch you like to do and do it simple


I tried that with fert and squirt....... Fail!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1814962 said:


> I hate it all. ...


Agreed!.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1814960 said:


> that must be there thinking.....Some places we have skipped two weeks in a row, could even make it 3!


That's what we do @ our schools / city properties.


----------



## qualitycut

If I say my life sucks one more time I might start to believe it.


----------



## qualitycut

Buddy just got a city job 26 hr.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1814971 said:


> Buddy just got a city job 26 hr.


Lucky!!.......


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1814971 said:


> Buddy just got a city job 26 hr.


Sounds very tempting right now.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1814966 said:


> I tried that with fert and squirt....... Fail!


I still don't think you'll be happy doing something else. Where I'm at I can quit anytime of day and stuff will still get done. I am happy with most customers. I just mist be in a different life or something


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1814964 said:


> This. It's where I used to be.
> 
> I need to go back to basics.


Don't you always say that?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1814962 said:


> I hate it all. ...


As much as you take off, I'd like to see that with a 9-5 5 days a week. Yeah you get vacation but only so much. You have to be on time and lunch is limited.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1814967 said:


> Agreed!.......


Nice stripes at Chiplotle today!

Let me know when you wanna sell.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1814990 said:


> As much as you take off, I'd like to see that with a 9-5 5 days a week. Yeah you get vacation but only so much. You have to be on time and lunch is limited.


Yea but 12 hours a day plus adds up quick. I would rather go work 7-330 and come home and not think about it


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1814988 said:


> I still don't think you'll be happy doing something else.


Hahahahah!

I know I will.... Just need the opportunity.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1814993 said:


> Nice stripes at Chiplotle today!
> 
> Let me know when you wanna sell.


Thanks, will do!


----------



## qualitycut

Not to mention getting a check every week and not waiting 30+ days for the 16,000 in receivables you have out.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1814996 said:


> Yea but 12 hours a day plus adds up quick. I would rather go work 7-330 and come home and not think about it


it all evens out in the winter.

try quitting. bet you'll be back


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1814999 said:


> Not to mention getting a check every week and not waiting 30+ days for the 16,000 in receivables you have out.


most are every other week. not weekly


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1815000 said:


> it all evens out in the winter.
> 
> try quitting. bet you'll be back


Winters worse. You can't leave town with out worrying. I could see myself driving around a city truck doing nothing. Pension 401k health dental.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1815002 said:


> most are every other week. not weekly


Whatever, you get the point


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1814971 said:


> Buddy just got a city job 26 hr.


Problem is most of those jobs are spoken for or 200 guys apply.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1815003 said:


> Winters worse. You can't leave town with out worrying. I could see myself driving around a city truck doing nothing. Pension 401k health dental.


what I am getting at. 12 hours a day now. winters some weeks or months you may only work 12 total. if you have contracts, no sweat then


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;1815005 said:


> Problem is most of those jobs are spoken for or 200 guys apply.


and they go to a lazy idiot because his cousin the HR or whoever is in charge


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1815005 said:


> Problem is most of those jobs are spoken for or 200 guys apply.


I've made in the top 2-5 recently.... They worry about self employed guys. Won't be a team player/you're a self thinker and such.

I'm screwed!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1815009 said:


> I've made in the top 2-5 recently.... They worry about self employed guys. Won't be a team player/you're a self thinker and such.
> 
> I'm screwed!


Yea that's pretty much it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1815011 said:


> Yea that's pretty much it.


I know it is, when I get the phone call about not getting the job I ask where I placed and why I didn't get it.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SnowGuy73;1815009 said:


> I've made in the top 2-5 recently.... They worry about self employed guys. Won't be a team player/you're a self thinker and such.
> 
> I'm screwed!


Saw you on Carson's bay bridge this morning. Tried to wave but it was too late. I like your set up!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1815009 said:


> I've made in the top 2-5 recently.... They worry about self employed guys. Won't be a team player/you're a self thinker and such.
> 
> I'm screwed!


Right... self employed is usually a red flag


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1815012 said:


> I know it is, when I get the phone call about not getting the job I ask where I placed and why I didn't get it.


I think we should all go work for lwnmwrman and we have no stress and he could have reliable employees


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1815014 said:


> Saw you on Carson's bay bridge this morning. Tried to wave but it was too late. I like your set up!


I would've waved had I known it was you, haha.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1815015 said:


> Right... self employed is usually a red flag


Ya.. they figure you're a loner or something.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1815016 said:


> I think we should all go work for lwnmwrman and we have no stress and he could have reliable employees


To far of a drive for me, I'd need a company vehicle!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1815020 said:


> To far of a drive for me, I'd need a company vehicle!


He could just have vehicles spaced around the city. We know he serves all of our areas.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1815021 said:


> He could just have vehicles spaced around the city. We know he serves all of our areas.


There you go.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Looks like snowguy's little pickle has a bun in the oven...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1815024 said:


> Looks like snowguy's little pickle has a bun in the oven...


I saw that.....


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1815025 said:


> I saw that.....


Is it yours?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1815026 said:


> Is it yours?


99% it is not, sorry to say!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1815027 said:


> 99% it is not, sorry to say!


So there is that 1% chance that it is!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1815028 said:


> So there is that 1% chance that it is!


Hahahahah!

You never know!


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1815016 said:


> I think we should all go work for lwnmwrman and we have no stress and he could have reliable employees


Yea and break stuff and not get in trouble


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1815031 said:


> Yea and break stuff and not get in trouble


Hey, when are you taking us to kod?


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1815032 said:


> Hey, when are you taking us to kod?


Whenever we want.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1815037 said:


> Whenever we want.


We really need to plan on doing that.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1815038 said:


> We really need to plan on doing that.


Yea, they have some talent now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1815046 said:


> Yea, they have some talent now.


I haven't been there in about 12 years......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Guys were good and put 2 dents in the tailgate of the '13 today. They wonder why I'm getting rid of all the newer stuff and my new truck doesn't go out with them.


----------



## BossPlow614

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1814944 said:


> I saw a semi and a pickup with a flat body with sod


White Ford pickup with a skid loader trailer?


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1815024 said:


> Looks like snowguy's little pickle has a bun in the oven...


When I was up north during the Sunday evening news/weather my mom had mentioned that Laura looked prego, looks like she was right. Did she announce it on air?


----------



## Green Grass

BossPlow614;1815054 said:


> When I was up north during the Sunday evening news/weather my mom had mentioned that Laura looked prego, looks like she was right. Did she announce it on air?


I think she just called snowguy and told him congrats he was going to be a father again.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1815049 said:


> Guys were good and put 2 dents in the tailgate of the '13 today. They wonder why I'm getting rid of all the newer stuff and my new truck doesn't go out with them.


Alright, I'll bite... how does that happen?



BossPlow614;1815054 said:


> When I was up north during the Sunday evening news/weather my mom had mentioned that Laura looked prego, looks like she was right. Did she announce it on air?


Her Facebook page


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1815056 said:


> Alright, I'll bite... how does that happen?
> 
> Her Facebook page


Enclosed trailer is in the shop having the rear door rebuilt after 8 years of use.

They are using the open trailer I bought last month and posted about. Jack on open trailer is closer to hitch than enclosed trailer.

Must have had the trailer at an angle, then just opened the tailgate and let it drop without worrying about holding onto the tailgate and it bounced off the handle for the jack on the trailer.


----------



## SnowGuy73

63° calm clear.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Heavy dew....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sounding now like tomorrow may be a washout.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1815067 said:


> Sounding now like tomorrow may be a washout.


Oh well. I'll be done for the week this afternoon


----------



## cbservicesllc

Boy SSS... looks like Modern Roadways out of Minneapolis would be a pretty stiff competitor... (sarcasm)


----------



## SnowGuy73

The wind and the temp say I'm done for the day....


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;1814996 said:


> Yea but 12 hours a day plus adds up quick. I would rather go work 7-330 and come home and not think about it


This is one thing I compain about. I would love to goto work on a schedule and be done and shut work off. Even when (not working) my brain is still going about it.



TKLAWN;1814993 said:


> Nice stripes at Chiplotle today!
> 
> Let me know when you wanna sell.


Both of you sell to me instead. You can come work 7-4 here.



SnowGuy73;1815089 said:


> The wind and the temp say I'm done for the day....


It sounds like you already have the city job.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1815090 said:


> This is one thing I compain about. I would love to goto work on a schedule and be done and shut work off. Even when (not working) my brain is still going about it.
> 
> Both of you sell to me instead. You can come work 7-4 here.
> 
> It sounds like you already have the city job.


That's the problem. I wake up at 2-3 am and my brain is still thinking about what needs to be done or who owes me, or am I going to get enough money for payroll.

I've kinda learned to go back to sleep, or at least be a year older so my body is that much more tired.

BTW, 3 phone calls in the last 2 days looking for snowplowing bids.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sa-wheet..... Gonna go him slightly early today. Got a phone call, someone drove a stake through 1.5" PVC. On the way to do an emergency repair.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1815090 said:


> This is one thing I compain about. I would love to goto work on a schedule and be done and shut work off. Even when (not working) my brain is still going about it.
> 
> Both of you sell to me instead. You can come work 7-4 here.
> 
> It sounds like you already have the city job.


I rather a 6-2, I'm a morning guy!

Haha, I using momentum so I don't want to chance it.


----------



## qualitycut

So I guess a bribe of 30 dollars each at the end of the day if they get to a certain point on the job worked.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

ryde307;1815090 said:


> This is one thing I compain about. I would love to goto work on a schedule and be done and shut work off. Even when (not working) my brain is still going about it.


When I worked a regular job my mind was still thinking about stuff there. Did I do this or that. Or thinking do I need to go in early for whatever reason. I doubt I'm the only one when I worked a regular job to do tho either


----------



## ryde307

SnowGuy73;1815097 said:


> I rather a 6-2, I'm a morning guy!
> 
> Haha, I using momentum so I don't want to chance it.


Sell to me. Do fert full time 6-2 5 days a week. Plow in the winter. No risk or worry of money. I will even throw in a 12 pack each Friday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1815112 said:


> Sell to me. Do fert full time 6-2 5 days a week. Plow in the winter. No risk or worry of money. I will even throw in a 12 pack each Friday.


You want to expand north? I even bring my own Z-spray with aux Round Up tank.

Also, I may or may not have an account 2 blocks from your shop.

Plus I don't drink.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Better yet. New concrete on the one side. Wires on the other.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1815115 said:


> You want to expand north? I even bring my own Z-spray with aux Round Up tank.
> 
> Also, I may or may not have an account 2 blocks from your shop.
> 
> Plus I don't drink.


Your to far north but if you ever sell out and want a job your hired.


----------



## ryde307

On my way up to the cabin (moose Lake) last weekend I saw a silver dodge for sale on the side of 35 (I think around Wyoming exit) I thought maybe it was yours.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1815116 said:


> Better yet. New concrete on the one side. Wires on the other.


Looks like a easy fix


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Almost looks professional. Too bad I spilled that extra primer on the left side.

Left the barcodes on top, kinda a time capsule thing. If someone digs down to it, they can scan it and see how much parts are to replace.


----------



## TKLAWN

ryde307;1815112 said:


> Sell to me. Do fert full time 6-2 5 days a week. Plow in the winter. No risk or worry of money. I will even throw in a 12 pack each Friday.


Hey, hey I asked two years ago. Besides he needs At least a case.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1815112 said:


> Sell to me. Do fert full time 6-2 5 days a week. Plow in the winter. No risk or worry of money. I will even throw in a 12 pack each Friday.


This is tempting, depending on wage......

Plowing....... You need a wheel loader operator?


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1815133 said:


> Besides he needs At least a case.


This is true.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1815138 said:


> This is tempting, depending on wage......
> 
> Plowing....... You need a wheel loader operator?


He does when he's plowing the landfill down the street.

Or at least he thinks he does.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1815080 said:


> Boy SSS... looks like Modern Roadways out of Minneapolis would be a pretty stiff competitor... (sarcasm)


Where did you see them? They operate a little different than we do. They are difficult to bid against as they do things a little different compared to most of us so it gets the customers really confused but they have found a niche that works for them. I guess the owner is in his 80's so I'll be curious to see what happens when he retires someday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1815140 said:


> He does when he's plowing the landfill down the street.
> 
> Or at least he thinks he does.


Sweet!.....


----------



## qualitycut

So gf just had a talk with me how I need to make time for her and not be thinking about work 24/7 lol. Rolled my eyes and went for ice cream


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1815148 said:


> So gf just had a talk with me how I need to make time for her and not be thinking about work 24/7 lol. Rolled my eyes and went for ice cream


These talks sound familiar


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1815149 said:


> These talks sound familiar


I need to start doing chores too I guess.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1815140 said:


> He does when he's plowing the landfill down the street.
> 
> Or at least he thinks he does.


I just see how often you get stuck. I figured I would help if needed so you could get home within 2 or 3 days.

Snowguy I can set you up. In a loader right near your house in Shakopee


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1815150 said:


> I need to start doing chores too I guess.


Sounds like something a mother would say not a GF


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/for/4558692006.html

Here you go everyone. Priced to sell!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1815150 said:


> I need to start doing chores too I guess.


I've gotten a few of those over the years. Regarding Chores.....I mow the lawn and fix stuff but no way in hell am I cleaning toilets or washing dishes after working 12 hours a day. In the winter when I'm home its a different story. A couple days of 100º+ and me walking in like a zombie at 7 p.m. usually helps the cause. Plus when I bring up the fact that I don't even have time to go to Michaels, Target, Joanns, Macy's, Kohls, Starbucks, Get my nails did, Hair cut(Cut my own), etc etc........ she is a little more understanding.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1815151 said:


> I just see how often you get stuck. I figured I would help if needed so you could get home within 2 or 3 days.
> 
> Snowguy I can set you up. In a loader right near your house in Shakopee


This is sounding more tempting!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1815155 said:


> I've gotten a few of those over the years. Regarding Chores.....I mow the lawn and fix stuff but no way in hell am I cleaning toilets or washing dishes after working 12 hours a day. In the winter when I'm home its a different story. A couple days of 100º+ and me walking in like a zombie at 7 p.m. usually helps the cause. Plus when I bring up the fact that I don't even have time to go to Michaels, Target, Joanns, Macy's, Kohls, Starbucks, Get my nails did, Hair cut(Cut my own), etc etc........ she is a little more understanding.


I was getting irritated and wanted to say I do the man stuff around the house but my better judgement told me to go get ice cream and leave it alone.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1815157 said:


> I was getting irritated and wanted to say I do the man stuff around the house but my better judgement told me to go get ice cream and leave it alone.


My favorite line is "I built it, you can clean it". This doesn't always work.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1815158 said:


> My favorite line is "I built it, you can clean it". This doesn't always work.


I usually say fine, we will split the chores and split the bills. That's not fair!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1815157 said:


> I was getting irritated and wanted to say I do the man stuff around the house but my better judgement told me to go get ice cream and leave it alone.


be careful or she'll ground you


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1815160 said:


> I usually say fine, we will split the chores and split the bills. That's not fair!!


Just tell her in order to spend more time with her you're quitting the business and going to work at a warehouse for $10/hr. There will be serious cutbacks and no extra money for Scrapbooking. But it will all be worth it because you won't want to think about work when you get home.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1815161 said:


> be careful or she'll ground you


She didn't actually says chores but was easier to type. Im not worried about getting grounded.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1815162 said:


> Just tell her in order to spend more time with her you're quitting the business and going to work at a warehouse for $10/hr. There will be serious cutbacks and no extra money for Scrapbooking. But it will all be worth it because you won't want to think about work when you get home.


I will next time. So in a few days.


----------



## qualitycut

So is it supposed to rain all day tomorrow?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1815165 said:


> So is it supposed to rain all day tomorrow?


Yup............


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1815165 said:


> So is it supposed to rain all day tomorrow?


overnight and in the morning.


----------



## qualitycut

Wonderful. Need to lay about 800 sq feet of sod tomorrow so we can finish a job. Cafe.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1815167 said:


> overnight and in the morning.


I have tonight, tomorrow before 1 and after 3.


----------



## qualitycut

Please tell me someone else was just watching fox 9 lol


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1815168 said:


> Wonderful. Need to lay about 800 sq feet of sod tomorrow so we can finish a job. Cafe.


Did you see the sod mag sent out today. Unfertilized. Looks dead to a homeowner. Won't have green stuff for 3-4 weeks.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1815171 said:


> Did you see the sod mag sent out today. Unfertilized. Looks dead to a homeowner. Won't have green stuff for 3-4 weeks.


Really? Mother cafe. Is that what they said? Is it really bad?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1815151 said:


> I just see how often you get stuck. I figured I would help if needed so you could get home within 2 or 3 days.
> 
> Snowguy I can set you up. In a loader right near your house in Shakopee


I know....just giving you crap.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Possibility of record cold next week.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1815174 said:


> Possibility of record cold next week.


Get the plows ready!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1815174 said:


> Possibility of record cold next week.


Good, my kind of weather.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1815172 said:


> Really? Mother cafe. Is that what they said? Is it really bad?


Yes. I got one customer to let us lay it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1815172 said:


> Really? Mother cafe. Is that what they said? Is it really bad?


I saw some being laid today not sure where it came from but if I was a unreasonable know it all customer I would be pissed if it was my yard.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1815178 said:


> Yes. I got one customer to let us lay it.


Have any pics of it?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1815177 said:


> Good, my kind of weather.


Remember when it gets cold the ladies put more clothes on


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1815180 said:


> Have any pics of it?


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;1815182 said:


>


Horrible! !!


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1815182 said:


>


Ok now I get it. Cafe. Are those considered jeans or shorts? Lol


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1815181 said:


> Remember when it gets cold the ladies put more clothes on


That's fine.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1815185 said:


> That's fine.


Yea a few I seen today I wish they would have


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1815182 said:


>


What the hell!?!?!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1815186 said:


> Yea a few I seen today I wish they would have


Hahahahah!

They can't all be tens!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1815184 said:


> Ok now I get it. Cafe. Are those considered jeans or shorts? Lol


Hahahahah!

Dick!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1815189 said:


> Hahahahah!
> 
> Dick!


They would be great for landscaping, you don't get your knees dirty and you still get some air flow.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1815191 said:


> They would be great for landscaping, you don't get your knees dirty and you still get some air flow.


This. You can get them from gemplers.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1815143 said:


> Where did you see them? They operate a little different than we do. They are difficult to bid against as they do things a little different compared to most of us so it gets the customers really confused but they have found a niche that works for them. I guess the owner is in his 80's so I'll be curious to see what happens when he retires someday.


They were chip sealing a lot in Crystal... guy was spreading the oil out of a big tank trunk by a hose... rock looked to be getting spread with a skid... didn't look real efficient after seeing Allied chip seal my street...


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm down to a 60% chance tonight and tomorrow now..


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1815148 said:


> So gf just had a talk with me how I need to make time for her and not be thinking about work 24/7 lol. Rolled my eyes and went for ice cream


Preview: It doesn't get any better when you get married...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1815192 said:


> This. You can get them from gemplers.


I think I'd have an even harder time picking up chicks in those!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Word on the street is Fricke might be done with sod by the end of the month... mid August for sure...


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1815174 said:


> Possibility of record cold next week.


Eff that noise. Next week is the Millville Pro Motocross Nationals. If it's not at least 80 & humid I'll be furious! :realmad:


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1815198 said:


> Eff that noise. Next week is the Millville Pro Motocross Nationals. If it's not at least 80 & humid I'll be furious! :realmad:


I predict you'll be furious and all of us will love it


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1815199 said:


> I predict you'll be furious and all of us will love it


I think you're correct.


----------



## qualitycut

Well doesn't look like it rained last night but its going to. Cafe.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1815198 said:


> Eff that noise. Next week is the Millville Pro Motocross Nationals. If it's not at least 80 & humid I'll be furious! :realmad:


It's starting to be one of those summers where there aren't a ton of 80's even, let alone 90's.

'93 was the only year recently we didn't have a 90 all summer.

This year we've had one, and it was after the 4th of July, and it was only 90.

Fine by me, but I'd like to see the grass dry out and cut back on the labor / gas on these contracts for a month.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1815203 said:


> Well doesn't look like it rained last night but its going to. Cafe.


Darker here now than it was an hour ago.

Told my guys 8:30 instead of 7. Bought myself a little time at least.


----------



## qualitycut

Nws says rain till noon.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Backside is already at Willmar. Will be completely done by 9 on west side, 10 in Hudson.


----------



## SnowGuy73

69° breezy rain.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1815209 said:


> Backside is already at Willmar. Will be completely done by 9 on west side, 10 in Hudson.


Except for the fact that it keeps regenerating


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Thunder here, raining decent


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1815211 said:


> Except for the fact that it keeps regenerating


Looks like I am going to get wet today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1815213 said:


> Thunder here, raining decent


Same.........


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1815204 said:


> It's starting to be one of those summers where there aren't a ton of 80's even, let alone 90's.
> 
> '93 was the only year recently we didn't have a 90 all summer.
> 
> This year we've had one, and it was after the 4th of July, and it was only 90.
> 
> Fine by me, but I'd like to see the grass dry out and cut back on the labor / gas on these contracts for a month.


That's partially why I also enjoy the heat. I can make some money back on maintenance.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

8:30 was pushing it. Told my guys to hold off indefinitely. Gotta go get the enclosed trailer anyways.

Now it'a a schedule juggle trying to figure out who is picky, who isn't for wet grass mowed on a Friday.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Here we go... one of my guys is insistent that we won't be able to mow today...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1815219 said:


> Here we go... one of my guys is insistent that we won't be able to mow today...


One of mine is upset because we aren't working. Not sure where he is but it isn't raining there.

Another wanted to know if he could come and get his check anyways.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1815219 said:


> Here we go... one of my guys is insistent that we won't be able to mow today...


I bet by 10-11 we can mow


----------



## BossPlow614

Anyone know of sod suppliers still taking on contractors?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Rain has let up here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1815219 said:


> Here we go... one of my guys is insistent that we won't be able to mow today...


Is he going to melt?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1815221 said:


> I bet by 10-11 we can mow


Could mow here now.... No different then the grass being in the morning from irrigation.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I was close with the 8:30 from earlier.

Done raining here. Could start if I had the trailer at the house.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

cbservicesllc;1815219 said:


> Here we go... one of my guys is insistent that we won't be able to mow today...


if the lawn equipment doesn't make black lines , then I'm out mowing. When my customers ask if it is OK that mow in wet grass I just tell him that's why we spent $12,000 on these mowers. They usually just **** their head sideways thinking about the amount we spend on mowers and I Drive away morning.

Edit. Funny, I just got edited due to the word that means tipping your head ascew....sideways.. guess I can not have a drink tail or talk about a roosters crowing a doodle doo.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Green Grass;1815221 said:


> I bet by 10-11 we can mow


Thinking the same right now.

One guy just texted me " Going back to bed, today is a wash"


----------



## SnowGuy73

MNPLOWCO;1815227 said:


> if the lawn equipment doesn't make black lines , then I'm out mowing. When my customers ask if it is OK that mow in wet grass I just tell him that's why we spent $12,000 on these mowers. They usually just **** their head sideways thinking about the amount we spend on mowers and I Drive away morning.
> 
> Edit. Funny, I just got edited due to the word that means tipping your head ascew....sideways.. guess I can not have a drink tail or talk about a roosters crowing a doodle door.


Correct.....


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1815225 said:


> Could mow here now.... No different then the grass being in the morning from irrigation.


Pouring in Mound. Just got to my parents house and rhe the irrigation is running


----------



## SnowGuy73

Raining again.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1815230 said:


> Pouring in Mound. Just got to my parents house and rhe the irrigation is running


Typical customer!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1815232 said:


> Typical customer!


Good thing it's well water!


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Whoa.....big downpour here!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1815230 said:


> Pouring in Mound. Just got to my parents house and rhe the irrigation is running


And they wonder why they have to pump sewage into Minnetonka?? 

Edit: $900 to rebuild the backend of an aluminium trailer fwiw.


----------



## NorthernProServ

MNPLOWCO;1815234 said:


> Whoa.....big downpour here!!


Same! Pouring ass!


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Can't even see across the road....so much rain.

900.00? what happened to your back end? (lwnmwr)


----------



## Green Grass

MNPLOWCO;1815237 said:


> Can't even see across the road....so much rain.
> 
> 900.00? what happened to your back end? (lwnmwr)


He got implants


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Still coming down here, contemplating switching to Baileys instead of creamer.


----------



## TKLAWN

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1815239 said:


> Still coming down here, contemplating switching to Baileys instead of creamer.


I think you may have something there.

Down pour, other than spreading some fert later i'm starting to think today may be a wash.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Green Grass;1815238 said:


> He got implants


Ha...wrong end


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1815235 said:


> And they wonder why they have to pump sewage into Minnetonka??
> 
> Edit: $900 to rebuild the backend of an aluminium trailer fwiw.


Guess I'd wrap the back with some steel once it's fixed


----------



## SnowGuy73

Just got street light dark here


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1815222 said:


> Anyone know of sod suppliers still taking on contractors?


Better question is who still has enough sod.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO;1815241 said:


> Ha...wrong end


Already have Moobs. Don't need enhancements.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1815245 said:


> Already have Moobs. Don't need enhancements.


Not a visual I wanted


----------



## SnowGuy73

Down pour again.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Even a tiny bit of hail.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I think we are going to get more than a 1/4" of rain.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1815249 said:


> I think we are going to get more than a 1/4" of rain.


Sprinkling in Mound


----------



## Camden

Did anyone watch channel 5's newscast last night? Just as they were wrapping up Dave Dahl came on and changed his forecast to say that the storms were changing direction out of the Dakotas and they were heading northeast instead of southeast.

We received 2"+ after he said that because the system did indeed move southeast! I wonder how he feels right now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1815251 said:


> Did anyone watch channel 5's newscast last night? Just as they were wrapping up Dave Dahl came on and changed his forecast to say that the storms were changing direction out of the Dakotas and they were heading northeast instead of southeast.
> 
> We received 2"+ after he said that because the system did indeed move southeast! I wonder how he feels right now.


He will come on today and say we are getting the rain they expected!


----------



## SnowGuy73

My back yard is flooding. ...


----------



## qualitycut

Can we every just get a nice light rain without the down pour.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Perfect light rain we needed down here. Skipped 2 lawns that were dry yesterday. Funny 2 weeks ago we skipped some because they were too wet. Oh well I'm done with mowing for the week anyway


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Camden;1815251 said:


> Did anyone watch channel 5's newscast last night? Just as they were wrapping up Dave Dahl came on and changed his forecast to say that the storms were changing direction out of the Dakotas and they were heading northeast instead of southeast.
> 
> We received 2"+ after he said that because the system did indeed move southeast! I wonder how he feels right now.


Probably won't make it a point that he was wrong but will probably talk about the amount of rain


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1815253 said:


> My back yard is flooding. ...


Water front property time to sell!!


----------



## qualitycut

Sounds like hail its coming down so damn hard. Cafe


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1815254 said:


> Can we every just get a nice light rain without the down pour.


No kidding. It's a monsoon here,1/2 inch already.

Might be a beer and lunch type day.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1815259 said:


> No kidding. It's a monsoon here,1/2 inch already.
> 
> Might be a beer and lunch type day.


We have to have over an inch in the last 20 min


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1815257 said:


> Water front property time to sell!!


Haha.

I like you thinking.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sun is out here. I suppose I'd better head outside.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1815259 said:


> No kidding. It's a monsoon here,1/2 inch already.
> 
> Might be a beer and lunch type day.


Yup, thinking cy's sounds good!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Lots of lightning now.


----------



## qualitycut

Employee just text me and asks if we are going to wait out the storm. To bad its the kid we cant tease anymore so it was just a simple yes, probably no work today.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1815224 said:


> Is he going to melt?


I guess......



SnowGuy73;1815225 said:


> Could mow here now.... No different then the grass being in the morning from irrigation.


That's what I was thinking... Only an inch here... one of the best all rain situations all season!



LwnmwrMan22;1815235 said:


> And they wonder why they have to pump sewage into Minnetonka??
> 
> Edit: $900 to rebuild the backend of an aluminium trailer fwiw.


Wow... must have been damaged more than it looked like!


----------



## BossPlow614

Polarismalibu;1815244 said:


> Better question is who still has enough sod.


Hoffman Bros does but they've been a$$holes to us lately because my subs call in their orders & use my account. We've done probably 15,000 yards so far this year, I'm not sure why they'd be acting how they have with giving them a fair amount of money.


----------



## qualitycut

Its been down pouring here for an hour.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1815268 said:


> Employee just text me and asks if we are going to wait out the storm. To bad its the kid we cant tease anymore so it was just a simple yes, probably no work today.


We have a generation or three of entitled crybabies to tiptoe around


----------



## ryde307

Green Grass;1815230 said:


> Pouring in Mound. Just got to my parents house and rhe the irrigation is running


I will come out and install a rain sensor for $150.



BossPlow614;1815270 said:


> Hoffman Bros does but they've been a$$holes to us lately because my subs call in their orders & use my account. We've done probably 15,000 yards so far this year, I'm not sure why they'd be acting how they have with giving them a fair amount of money.


Every sod place I have talked to said they are not taking on anymore. The ones that are open to anyone sounds like it is getting tuff to get anything of quality. (example: Drakes pictures)

Side note Drakeslayer I am still trying to figure out if I know you. My old neighbor has a drakeslayer sticker on his truck and owned a landscaping company. Do you or did you live on a street named after a fruit?


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;1815275 said:


> I will come out and install a rain sensor for $150.
> 
> Every sod place I have talked to said they are not taking on anymore. The ones that are open to anyone sounds like it is getting tuff to get anything of quality. (example: Drakes pictures)
> 
> Side note Drakeslayer I am still trying to figure out if I know you. My old neighbor has a drakeslayer sticker on his truck and owned a landscaping company. Do you or did you live on a street named after a fruit?


They have one he turned it on bypass for what ecer reason.

Did you move away from that dock guy you lived next to.


----------



## Green Grass

CB is it done up there yet?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1815277 said:


> CB is it done up there yet?


Just a couple drips every now and then (close enough)

Measurement in Dayton: 1.25"


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Looks like the metro will get more rain.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1815278 said:


> Just a couple drips every now and then (close enough)
> 
> Measurement in Dayton: 1.25"


Screw it I am heading to Plymouth to work.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1815280 said:


> Screw it I am heading to Plymouth to work.


Yeah, my guys are going out in an hour... one of the best rain situations we've had all year!!


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1815281 said:


> Yeah, my guys are going out in an hour... one of the best rain situations we've had all year!!


Maybe out that way!


----------



## ryde307

Green Grass;1815276 said:


> They have one he turned it on bypass for what ecer reason.
> 
> Did you move away from that dock guy you lived next to.


Nope that was my business partner that lived next to him. He still owns the house but moved to a new house.
The dock guy just sold his also.
I live in Chanhassen.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1815272 said:


> Its been down pouring here for an hour.


Same, just under 2" here.


----------



## qualitycut

Just shy of 3 inches in the rain gauge


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone want to come work for $20 / hour, I'm heading to St. Anthony. A just gotta help clean up some bush trimmings.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1815282 said:


> Maybe out that way!


Sun is out in full force now.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1815289 said:
 

> Sun is out in full force now.


Wonder if we will be able to lay sod later, can't work in Minneapolis on the weekends anymore.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1815290 said:


> Wonder if we will be able to lay sod later, can't work in Minneapolis on the weekends anymore.


The sun is coming out here so you have a good chance I think


----------



## qualitycut

Raining again. ..


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1815286 said:


> Just shy of 3 inches in the rain gauge


Damn!!........


----------



## Polarismalibu

ryde307;1815275 said:


> I will come out and install a rain sensor for $150.
> 
> Every sod place I have talked to said they are not taking on anymore. The ones that are open to anyone sounds like it is getting tuff to get anything of quality. (example: Drakes pictures)
> 
> Side note Drakeslayer I am still trying to figure out if I know you. My old neighbor has a drakeslayer sticker on his truck and owned a landscaping company. Do you or did you live on a street named after a fruit?


They are saving it for the big pre season order customers


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1815290 said:


> Wonder if we will be able to lay sod later, can't work in Minneapolis on the weekends anymore.


Go for it!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Sun it trying to come out here


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Heading out....... into the sunny slop.


----------



## TKLAWN

Looks like I'm getting the worst of it. Road is flooded. Cafe this!


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1815295 said:


> They are saving it for the big pre season order customers


Sounds like the salt this winter.


----------



## qualitycut

Sunny on crosstown ans black just south


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1815300 said:


> Sounds like the salt this winter.


 Exactly...


----------



## Green Grass

Sun is out in Plymouth and the roads are starting to dry up.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Thunder at Culvers in shakopee.


----------



## SSS Inc.

And raining hard.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1815304 said:


> Thunder at Culvers in shakopee.


Dang now Culvers sounds good!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Had nice nap


----------



## qualitycut

Can probably lay sod if I get some waiders on.


----------



## ryde307

Sunny in Hopkins but it looks like rain in Eden Prairie and south


----------



## SnowGuy73

Still raining...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Thinking about a double bacon butter burger for lunch!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1815312 said:


> Thinking about a double bacon butter burger for lunch!


That makes my belly hurt thinking about eating one


----------



## jimslawnsnow

1/4" rain here so far


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1815313 said:


> That makes my belly hurt thinking about eating one


Not mine!..


----------



## ryde307

Just got Arbys for lunch. It's getting nice here. We have a few guys out working. I'm ready for winter though.
Snowguy in all seriousness whatever you do with your business If you want to plow in a loader in Shakopee I could set you up in one.


----------



## SnowGuy73

This is crazy!

Dahl was wrong!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

F'n crap.

Dropped my phone Wednesday, shattered the screen. Got an insurance phone yesterday, all set up this morning. 

Just pulled it out of my pocket, screen is cracked.

Guess my a$$ is so solid it cracked my screen.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1815316 said:


> Just got Arbys for lunch. It's getting nice here. We have a few guys out working. I'm ready for winter though.
> Snowguy in all seriousness whatever you do with your business If you want to plow in a loader in Shakopee I could set you up in one.


I do plan on getting in touch with you soon here.

As I said before, I have no intentions of plowing for myself this season or from here on out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Pushing 2 1/2" here, still pouring!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1815318 said:


> F'n crap.
> 
> Dropped my phone Wednesday, shattered the screen. Got an insurance phone yesterday, all set up this morning.
> 
> Just pulled it out of my pocket, screen is cracked.
> 
> Guess my a$$ is so solid it cracked my screen.


Get an otter box. Mine has been dropped more time than I rember. Sat on. Thrown. Slammed down. Slammed in a door. Also dropped in the snow a few times. Somewhat moisture proof except when dropped in a lake like I did last year


----------



## SnowGuy73

Rain is letting up, again.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1815322 said:


> Rain is letting up, again.


Rain is done here. Roads are dry


----------



## jimslawnsnow

If anyone injures their back bio freeze works wonders


----------



## Drakeslayer

ryde307;1815275 said:


> I will come out and install a rain sensor for $150.
> 
> Every sod place I have talked to said they are not taking on anymore. The ones that are open to anyone sounds like it is getting tuff to get anything of quality. (example: Drakes pictures)
> 
> Side note Drakeslayer I am still trying to figure out if I know you. My old neighbor has a drakeslayer sticker on his truck and owned a landscaping company. Do you or did you live on a street named after a fruit?


My brother lives on Apple. could have been him.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1815318 said:


> F'n crap.
> 
> Dropped my phone Wednesday, shattered the screen. Got an insurance phone yesterday, all set up this morning.
> 
> Just pulled it out of my pocket, screen is cracked.
> 
> Guess my a$$ is so solid it cracked my screen.


I'm guessing it would have more to do with the moobs


----------



## ryde307

Drakeslayer;1815325 said:


> My brother lives on Apple. could have been him.


Must be. Blonde maybe around 25-30? met him at Haskells a couple years ago said he owned a landscape business.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sun is trying to come out.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1815312 said:


> Thinking about a double bacon butter burger for lunch!


Thats what I am going to have.


----------



## Green Grass

You need sun glasses in Wayzata.


----------



## qualitycut

Dang I think I'm going to have culvers, then kod


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1815332 said:


> Dang I think I'm going to have culvers, then kod


Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1815333 said:


> Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Butter burger and curds for lunch fish sandwich for dinner


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1815334 said:


> Butter burger and curds for lunch fish sandwich for dinner


Haha.

Delicious!


----------



## Green Grass

Dear women if you have your boobs hanging out and they have tattoos on them you can't be mad that I look at them. It is like a billboard.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1815332 said:


> Dang I think I'm going to have culvers, then kod


Culvers, come help me for 5 hours, then you don't have to spend your own $100 @ KOD.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1815337 said:


> Dear women if you have your boobs haning out and they have tattoos on them you can't be mad that I look at them. It is like a billboard.


Got a haircut this morning at a place in Blaine. Gal was 5'4", low cut, loose top.

You could see everything cept THE spot. Both sides, underneath, uptop. I'm not getting haircuts in ForeSt Lake anymore.


----------



## qualitycut

Geez gf calls me and I see her and her dad walking in, she didn't even know I was there. Can't get away!.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Trimming bushes in 20 mph winds is for the birds.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1815340 said:


> Geez gf calls me and I see her and her dad walking in, she didn't even know I was there. Can't get away!.


They came to KOD!


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1815342 said:


> They came to KOD!


Haha that would have been akward.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1815344 said:


> Haha that would have been akward.


Not if she was into it.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1815345 said:


> Not if she was into it.


Still would have been because she brought her dad.


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone know if landscape is considered construction in Minneapolis?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1815348 said:


> Anyone know if landscape is considered construction in Minneapolis?


No one stopped us in Uptown or downtown so far.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1815347 said:


> Still would have been because she brought her dad.


Don't they all have some sort of Daddy issues?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1815348 said:


> Anyone know if landscape is considered construction in Minneapolis?


I'd assume so, but I don't know.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Emails are going out tonight. Bridges are going to be burned. I can't have this much overtime. 

Profits are being wasted.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Damn it, its humid!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1815361 said:


> Damn it, its humid!


I literally just said the same thing


----------



## albhb3

you guys better watch out yellowstones gonna blow


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1815362 said:


> I literally just said the same thing


Great minds think alike!


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1815363 said:


> you guys better watch out yellowstones gonna blow


?................


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1815365 said:


> ?................


I was going to say the same thing


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1815366 said:


> I was going to say the same thing


Good, its not just me!


----------



## Camden

A paved road inside Yellowstone melted away yesterday or the day before. The place is built on a volcano so this really shouldn't surprise too many people.


----------



## qualitycut

Worst idea to grill tonight


----------



## qualitycut

The kid that wants a raise is showing some initiative. Said Monday when we now he will go out there and do the sod.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1815369 said:


> A paved road inside Yellowstone melted away yesterday or the day before. The place is built on a volcano so this really shouldn't surprise too many people.


Not good..


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1815371 said:


> Worst idea to grill tonight


A cold beer should help.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1815371 said:


> Worst idea to grill tonight


the skeeters arhe horrible tonight holy rosen


----------



## qualitycut

I'm going to need to shower after. Nasty out. I have two neighbors with no ac on. They never turn it on.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1815377 said:


> I'm going to need to shower after. Nasty out. I have two neighbors with no ac on. They never turn it on.


That's gotta be awful.


----------



## albhb3

so I hit the scale down in shakopee at the organics facility just shy of 80,000 by 200lbs... glad to say the dot didnt decide to pay me a roadside visit only about 13000lbs over. Kinda got a shock when it bounced over 80 when I pulled on


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;1815382 said:


> That's gotta be awful.


yuck I dont know how we did it growning up with no opition of ac in southern wi


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1815383 said:


> so I hit the scale down in shakopee at the organics facility just shy of 80,000 by 200lbs... glad to say the dot didnt decide to pay me a roadside visit only about 13000lbs over. Kinda got a shock when it bounced over 80 when I pulled on


That's not good......


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;1815385 said:


> That's not good......


somedays its better to be lucky. It would help if they actually put the load suspension gauges in the truck there suppost to but thats another rant


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So far 1 property manager understands and is letting me pass on a large landscape project.

Haven't heard from the others.

At this point, I don't care. Let them find someone else.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1815387 said:


> So far 1 property manager understands and is letting me pass on a large landscape project.
> 
> Haven't heard from the others.
> 
> At this point, I don't care. Let them find someone else.


If they can wait a couple weeks let me know.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1815377 said:


> I'm going to need to shower after. Nasty out. I have two neighbors with no ac on. They never turn it on.


We are up in lindstrom on north center no bigs at all I'm amazed!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

I think it got even more humid out....


----------



## Drakeslayer

SnowGuy73;1815392 said:


> I think it got even more humid out....


Did you go outside?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1815393 said:


> Did you go outside?


Yes I did.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1815392 said:


> I think it got even more humid out....


It got calm as can be and extremely sticky here for a while. It's beautiful now though.


----------



## Camden

Dew point was 70+ tonight... absolutely disgusting.


----------



## SnowGuy73

70° calm fog


----------



## SSS Inc.

Really foggy in Monticello. 
Thunderstorm approaching 494. Better not rain up here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1815403 said:


> Really foggy in Monticello.
> Thunderstorm approaching 494. Better not rain up here.


Well, we do need the rain!


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1815404 said:


> Well, we do need the rain!


Rain gauge showed just over 4inches yesterday


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1815405 said:


> Rain gauge showed just over 4inches yesterday


Damn, 2.50" here.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1815403 said:


> Really foggy in Monticello.
> Thunderstorm approaching 494. Better not rain up here.


It has been storming good here for an hour.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Raining here too, damn


----------



## NorthernProServ

Looks like this narrow banding over the metro is not evening moving/ starting to train.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Just cloudy here.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;1815411 said:


> Just cloudy here.


Lucky, have 3 commercials to cut and 1 gets bushes trimmed......


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1815413 said:


> Lucky, have 3 commercials to cut and 1 gets bushes trimmed......


That sucks....

I have a block party to attend.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Starting to sprinkle in **** rapids


----------



## Polarismalibu

Not raining up here yet.... Will be soon it looks like and most of the day.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We are heading over to mow and ruin Polaris' day on the lake. Needs to not rain today with needing to do 4 schools, landscape tear out and couple other properties.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Couple 13, 14 drops here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Moderate rain now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Rain stopped .


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

It keeps falling apart before it gets here


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Cops running radar NB 10 at Foley


----------



## SnowGuy73

Wind really picked up.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I hear thunder.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Down pour.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1815428 said:


> Wind really picked up.


Nice and calm here. Glad the suns not out. It would be a killer out


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like we dropped a wheel motor in one of the Exmarks. So much for the wife's b-day present.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Raining pretty good here. Just got pounded about 20 mins ago.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1815419 said:


> We are heading over to mow and ruin Polaris' day on the lake. Needs to not rain today with needing to do 4 schools, landscape tear out and couple other properties.


Not a drop of rain here today so far.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Down Pour...again


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1815437 said:


> Not a drop of rain here today so far.


Couple in Taylors Falls. At home checking this wheel motor. Wife's b-day tomorrow. Gotta get a card at least.


----------



## BossPlow614

Lmn, was it on one of your newer mowers? How many hours?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

615 hours.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Won't be buying Exmark again. Seat is shot, both switch AND base. Brakes don't work on either machine.

Local dealer sucks a$$, others are too stacked with equipment.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Rain stopped again.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1815440 said:


> Couple in Taylors Falls. At home checking this wheel motor. Wife's b-day tomorrow. Gotta get a card at least.


Warranty. They are under 2 yrs old aren't they.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1815440 said:


> Couple in Taylors Falls. At home checking this wheel motor. Wife's b-day tomorrow. Gotta get a card at least.


That sucks. My exmark has issues too


----------



## unit28

THE BIGGER STORY MONDAY WILL BE THE MUCH COOLER THAN NORMAL
TEMPERATURES EXPECTED. 925 MB TEMPS OF ONLY ABOUT +10C AND 850 MB
TEMPS AT BEST A FEW DEGREES ABOVE 0C WILL ALLOW HIGHS TO ONLY
REACH THE LOW TO MID 60S...EVEN IF THE SUN CAN MAKE A BRIEF
APPEARANCE. RECORD LOW MAX TEMPS ARE 68 AT MSP... 

barroclinic leaf clouds......? in the summer.....?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Wind stopped too... Miserable out!


----------



## unit28

bought a lazer many many years ago when they first came out.
EX home base was 10 miles from my house , and
could not get a spindle that went out after about 600hrs.

they were a pain back then too.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1815443 said:


> Won't be buying Exmark again. Seat is shot, both switch AND base. Brakes don't work on either machine.
> 
> Local dealer sucks a$$, others are too stacked with equipment.


Ferris?? They suck ass too.
New kubota z700 look identical to Exmarks. Thinking about it myself.


----------



## SnowGuy73

1.25" here.


----------



## qualitycut

Geez I have been lazy today, laid in bed till 10. Went and did a couple bids and took a two hour nap.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I did the nap part!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Raining again.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1815443 said:


> Won't be buying Exmark again. Seat is shot, both switch AND base. Brakes don't work on either machine.
> 
> Local dealer sucks a$$, others are too stacked with equipment.


The brake thing I believe is built into the hydro motor. Unfortunately most mfg are using the 5400 series unit for their new line of mowers.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1815443 said:


> Won't be buying Exmark again. Seat is shot, both switch AND base. Brakes don't work on either machine.
> 
> Local dealer sucks a$$, others are too stacked with equipment.


Why don't you get SCAG like djagush? Then you can sell them to him if you quit or when you want to upgrade


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1815445 said:


> Warranty. They are under 2 yrs old aren't they.


I THINK the one with the wheel motor I bought in June of '12.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1815452 said:


> Geez I have been lazy today, laid in bed till 10. Went and did a couple bids and took a two hour nap.


Sounds like my day yesterday trying to get my back in place. Hope its not a slipped disc


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1815450 said:


> Ferris?? They suck ass too.
> New kubota z700 look identical to Exmarks. Thinking about it myself.


700 only goes up to 25 hp.

My Ferris has 200 hours so far. Obvi guys run that first. Has held up, except for the 3 tire plugs in the sidewall.

Oh, and the new truck will turn 3000 miles tomorrow.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1815458 said:


> I THINK the one with the wheel motor I bought in June of '12.


They knew what they were doing with that machine didn't they? My Deere dealer would back date stuff to get it covered. He said screw em on their short warranties


----------



## djagusch

jimslawnsnow;1815456 said:


> Why don't you get SCAG like djagush? Then you can sell them to him if you quit or when you want to upgrade


You really think I would want something he had after knowing what his stuff goes through!

Dealer location is the biggest issue with scag for him I believe. He has some good toro and ferris dealers on his routes.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

djagusch;1815462 said:


> You really think I would want something he had after knowing what his stuff goes through!
> 
> Dealer location is the biggest issue with scag for him I believe. He has some good toro and ferris dealers on his routes.


But aren't scags built like tanks?


----------



## NorthernProServ

Some how we got all our cutting done by 2pm, minus the bushes


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1815443 said:


> Won't be buying Exmark again. Seat is shot, both switch AND base. Brakes don't work on either machine.
> 
> Local dealer sucks a$$, others are too stacked with equipment.


I hear you on that... that's why I don't run Toro anymore... any GOOD dealer is too far from me... (closer to Lwnmwrman)

As far as Exmark goes, my local dealer rocks! I have had a couple warranty things and they give me a new machine to run for however many days mine is in...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1815460 said:


> Oh, and the new truck will turn 3000 miles tomorrow.


That was quick


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1815468 said:


> I hear you on that... that's why I don't run Toro anymore... any GOOD dealer is too far from me... (closer to Lwnmwrman)
> 
> As far as Exmark goes, my local dealer rocks! I have had a couple warranty things and they give me a new machine to run for however many days mine is in...


What dealer? Might be worth my time.


----------



## qualitycut

Trying the blue door pub for dinner. Seen it on dinners drives and dives last night. Some good lookers up here


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1815471 said:


> Trying the blue door pub for dinner. Seen it on dinners drives and dives last night. Some good lookers up here


Cajun Blucy


----------



## ringahding1

New truck just turn 1,800 miles xysport

2012 Dodge Ram 4500 Stainless Steel Dump w/9'6" Hiniker V-Plow & Tailgate Spreader.


----------



## djagusch

ringahding1;1815474 said:


> New truck just turn 1,800 miles xysport
> 
> 2012 Dodge Ram 4500 Stainless Steel Dump w/9'6" Hiniker V-Plow & Tailgate Spreader.


Was that at fury motors?


----------



## ringahding1

Yessir...They used it for that location


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;1815475 said:


> Was that at fury motors?


I just seen that there last week I think


----------



## ringahding1

I simply drove by one day and inquired about it. So the salesman calls the owner and said he would be willing to sell it. The salesmen had no idea the tailgate spreader was included. 

I showed em the controller inside the cab and he says " OH " and they knocked off $5k & and no plate charges (already up to date), along with 3 year warranty...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ringahding1;1815474 said:


> New truck just turn 1,800 miles xysport
> 
> 2012 Dodge Ram 4500 Stainless Steel Dump w/9'6" Hiniker V-Plow & Tailgate Spreader.


Looks good. Exactly what I'd like to have...... Well, except for the Hiniker.... And the regular cab.... And the..... 

Nah, really, looks nice!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looked it up, Exmark new in September of '12. Within the 2 year warranty


----------



## SSS Inc.

Nice truck Ringadingding!!

3.5 Months until the first snow. Keep the plow on!


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1815468 said:


> I hear you on that... that's why I don't run Toro anymore... any GOOD dealer is too far from me... (closer to Lwnmwrman)
> 
> As far as Exmark goes, my local dealer rocks! I have had a couple warranty things and they give me a new machine to run for however many days mine is in...


There is a toro dealer on 169/bass lake rd next to the public storage.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Corona is tasting mighty good right now.


----------



## NorthernProServ

ringahding1- I like the dump bed, been thinking about one for a while.

Some times the dump trailer is a pita.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1815485 said:


> ringahding1- I like the dump bed, been thinking about one for a while.
> 
> Some times the dump trailer is a pita.


Yea same thinking get rid of dump trailer and getting dump and skid trailer. Maybe get rid of the 1 ton and get a 150 or 250.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1815486 said:


> Yea same thinking get rid of dump trailer and getting dump and skid trailer. Maybe get rid of the 1 ton and get a 150 or 250.


You haul the skid in the dump? low pro?


----------



## ringahding1

LwnmwrMan22;1815479 said:


> Looks good. Exactly what I'd like to have...... Well, except for the Hiniker.... And the regular cab.... And the.....
> 
> Nah, really, looks nice!


Thanks man!! I already love it...yeah the Hiniker plow is New to me, I have all Boss. So probably a little learning curve.


----------



## albhb3

ringahding1;1815488 said:


> Thanks man!! I already love it...yeah the Hiniker plow is New to me, I have all Boss. So probably a little learning curve.


what did you end up paying if you dont mind... looks like a heck of a money making machine


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1815487 said:


> You haul the skid in the dump? low pro?


Yes but no low pro


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1815486 said:


> Yea same thinking get rid of dump trailer and getting dump and skid trailer. Maybe get rid of the 1 ton and get a 150 or 250.


I got the dump trailer cuz I hated the dump truck.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1815493 said:


> I got the dump trailer cuz I hated the dump truck.


I had the dump trailer got a couple dump trucks now. Miss the trailer want another. Truck is easier to move around but the trailer can haul more especially if its light material like mulch. Need both


----------



## SnowGuy73

ringahding1;1815474 said:


> New truck just turn 1,800 miles xysport
> 
> 2012 Dodge Ram 4500 Stainless Steel Dump w/9'6" Hiniker V-Plow & Tailgate Spreader.


Nice!......


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1815470 said:


> What dealer? Might be worth my time.


A-1 in Corcoran... when you buy your machine from them you go to the top of the list


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1815482 said:


> There is a toro dealer on 169/bass lake rd next to the public storage.


I said a GOOD Toro dealer!  a lot of places that claim to be dealers don't have the in stock parts to back it up...


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1815511 said:


> I said a GOOD Toro dealer!  a lot of places that claim to be dealers don't have the in stock parts to back it up...


I haven't done anything business with them so I wasn't sure.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1815498 said:


> I had the dump trailer got a couple dump trucks now. Miss the trailer want another. Truck is easier to move around but the trailer can haul more especially if its light material like mulch. Need both


Truck was nice but I can get that trailer in anything I could get the truck into. And I can me I'm my comfy truck instead of a rough riding dump truck. You are right though it can hold about 3k more then the truck


----------



## SSS Inc.

Sunny in Monticello! Yay!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Went out for the wife's b-day last night, ended up at TI. Got home @ 3:30 this morning. Headed out to get the other schools from yesterday finished along with some others.

Gonna be a lonnnnnggggg day.


----------



## SnowGuy73

63° calm clear.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Beautiful morning!


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1815510 said:


> A-1 in Corcoran... when you buy your machine from them you go to the top of the list


Thats where I bought my ferris. I havent had to bring it back for any work but I thought they were top notch and recommend them all the time


----------



## ringahding1

SSS Inc.;1815481 said:


> Nice truck Ringadingding!!
> 
> 3.5 Months until the first snow. Keep the plow on!


Thanks SnowGuy, I was really considering it.. :laughing:


----------



## Polarismalibu

Sun is hot today


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1815532 said:


> Sun is hot today


You're not looking too bad yourself!!


----------



## albhb3

wow shame for not keeping this thread going


----------



## jimslawnsnow

interesting read

http://www.ijreview.com/2014/07/156660-chart-shows-big-states-tax-bite-gallon-gasoline/


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1815574 said:


> wow shame for not keeping this thread going


Sorry, family day today!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1815594 said:


> Sorry, family day today!


Just another day at the office around these parts. See ya in October.


----------



## SSS Inc.

One last thing.........I thought Yoga shorts were a myth until today. :yow!:


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1815600 said:


> Just another day at the office around these parts. See ya in October.


You ever have anyone do an unpaid internship with you?


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1815602 said:


> You ever have anyone do an unpaid internship with you?


Nope........Should I?


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1815603 said:


> Nope........Should I?


It would cut down on payroll considerably.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1815603 said:


> Nope........Should I?


Not sure, I was just wondering.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1815605 said:


> It would cut down on payroll considerably.


I would love having hard working all volunteer employees. payup



SnowGuy73;1815609 said:


> Not sure, I was just wondering.


Wanna be my intern?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1815613 said:


> Wanna be my intern?


I was thinking about ways to broaden my knowledge, more things to add to a resume when applying to public works.


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;1815574 said:


> wow shame for not keeping this thread going


It was way to nice out that's why


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1815615 said:


> I was thinking about ways to broaden my knowledge, more things to add to a resume when applying to public works.


In all seriousness the experience must help. I have lost two good guys, one to Hennepin Cty and the other for Minneapolis. And two or three guys I wanted to hire ended up taking city jobs. 
My new goal is to really seek out guys that will be around for several years. Being seasonal its very difficult even with good pay with lots of OT for 7 months. Not sure we would be a good fit for you as I would know your time is limited. Although..... you're up early everyday so maybe you would like being a blacktopper and get rid of this "municipal" idea.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I got home about 4, crashed once the World Cup was over. Woke up 1/2 hour ago, took a shower and going back to bed.

Going to be a long week.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1815620 said:


> In all seriousness the experience must help. I have lost two good guys, one to Hennepin Cty and the other for Minneapolis. And two or three guys I wanted to hire ended up taking city jobs.
> My new goal is to really seek out guys that will be around for several years. Being seasonal its very difficult even with good pay with lots of OT for 7 months. Not sure we would be a good fit for you as I would know your time is limited. Although..... you're up early everyday so maybe you would like being a blacktopper and get rid of this "municipal" idea.


Most guys lie on their application as well, I have friends that work for cities I've applied for and found this out. People put down any kind of bs on there and then once they are hired, they are clueless!

So I figured maybe some asphalt experience may help...... Or, name your price and I will be one of those that lies and put you down as a previous employer!

Haha.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1815613 said:


> I would love having hard working all volunteer employees. payup
> 
> Wanna be my intern?


Had a foreman ask for a lute rake the other day. I would have had no idea what it is if it wasn't for you and Hamel. I sounded pretty smart all of sudden. :waving:


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;1815625 said:


> Had a foreman ask for a lute rake the other day. I would have had no idea what it is if it wasn't for you and Hamel. I sounded pretty smart all of sudden. :waving:


Did he really mean a Lute rake or did he want a Landscape rake? I think a lot of people use those two names interchangeably.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1815588 said:


> interesting read
> 
> http://www.ijreview.com/2014/07/156660-chart-shows-big-states-tax-bite-gallon-gasoline/


Interesting, but I think the big issue is the crude... the price of a barrel of crude has more than doubled in the past 10 years and the article says that account for two-thirds of the cost...


----------



## Camden

Is there a huge difference in performance/reliability between brand name scooters and off-brand ones?

I'm going to get my son one pretty soon and there's a big difference in price between a Yamaha and all the other no name brands. I'm willing to spend more if you get more bang for your buck.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1815628 said:


> Did he really mean a Lute rake or did he want a Landscape rake? I think a lot of people use those two names interchangeably.


I think a lot of those people USE them interchangeably too! Thumbs Up


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;1815633 said:


> I think a lot of those people USE them interchangeably too! Thumbs Up


I agree! I've used my landscape rake to smooth out asphalt patch many times. Works like a charm Thumbs Up


----------



## gmcdan

Oh great starting new job tommarow in mpls 12th st and yale right smack in the middle of the allstar game mess . leave east bethel at 630 am return home at 530pm get paid for 7.5 - 8 hours 3 -4 hours in traffic I bet . 

:crying:


----------



## BossPlow614

Camden;1815632 said:


> Is there a huge difference in performance/reliability between brand name scooters and off-brand ones?
> 
> I'm going to get my son one pretty soon and there's a big difference in price between a Yamaha and all the other no name brands. I'm willing to spend more if you get more bang for your buck.


The big 4 Japanese brands (& KTM/husky for the matter) are MUCH better. I have a Yamaha Zuma, the local Suzuki & Yamaha dealer always has parts. I doubt the same can be said about the Chinese brands.


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1815640 said:


> The big 4 Japanese brands (& KTM/husky for the matter) are MUCH better. I have a Yamaha Zuma, *the local Suzuki & Yamaha dealer always has parts. I doubt the same can be said about the Chinese brands.*


As a guy who knows NOTHING about these machines, this comment makes a lot of sense and would be my guess as well...


----------



## SnowGuy73

62° breezy clouds.


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1815641 said:


> As a guy who knows NOTHING about these machines, this comment makes a lot of sense and would be my guess as well...


It goes the same with mowers, skid loaders, etc. Dealer support is huge. The same probably can be said for the zero turns sold at fleet farm vs an Exmark from Doug's Power.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Price shocker of the day. Went to look at a 2 1/2 acre home in the country. About 6 miles from main service area. I tell her my price. The guy last week cut off 3 weeks of growth and trimmed half ass for $60 with tax. She called the new company I talked about weeks ago and never showed up. They are the ones that spend thousands a month on advertising. I bet she's not the only one they didn't show up for. May have a bush hogging job there though


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light rain in Shakopee.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1815666 said:


> Price shocker of the day. Went to look at a 2 1/2 acre home in the country. About 6 miles from main service area. I tell her my price. The guy last week cut off 3 weeks of growth and trimmed half ass for $60 with tax. She called the new company I talked about weeks ago and never showed up. They are the ones that spend thousands a month on advertising. I bet she's not the only one they didn't show up for. May have a bush hogging job there though


I'm not surprised by anything in this industry anymore!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1815632 said:


> Is there a huge difference in performance/reliability between brand name scooters and off-brand ones?
> 
> I'm going to get my son one pretty soon and there's a big difference in price between a Yamaha and all the other no name brands. I'm willing to spend more if you get more bang for your buck.


How old, how much is the child going to ride it?

We went in with my parents and bought 2 4 wheelers for my kids.

We ended up with off brand 4 wheelers, we didn't want to spend $1500-2000+ for a 4 wheeler for a 12 and 9 year old.

Ended up with a couple new, off brands you see at the state fair every year for $800 each.

They don't know any difference, basic parts to replace and if they don't ride them, we're not out a lot of money. Should be able to resell for $600-700.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1815668 said:


> Light rain in Shakopee.


Sunny and windy as ass. Doesn't stop tru green. I was at a town home complex and called it quits until Wednesday. Didn't want to kill or harm all their crap they have growing in the hundreds of beds and planters


----------



## MNPLOWCO

jimslawnsnow;1815666 said:


> Price shocker of the day. Went to look at a 2 1/2 acre home in the country. About 6 miles from main service area. I tell her my price. The guy last week cut off 3 weeks of growth and trimmed half ass for $60 with tax. She called the new company I talked about weeks ago and never showed up. They are the ones that spend thousands a month on advertising. I bet she's not the only one they didn't show up for. May have a bush hogging job there though


Jimslawnsnow or anyone else.

I have a couple of Brush Hog possible projects. Concerned about grade.
I have an S300 Bobcat. What max angle of hill do you think my S300 (wheeled, no over the tire track) 20%? 25%?. Also backing up hill? What max grade with weight of brush hog driving forward would you NOT recommend going up forward. For those who have brush hogged hills, I throw this question out.
Cheers.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

MNPLOWCO;1815684 said:


> Jimslawnsnow or anyone else.
> 
> I have a couple of Brush Hog possible projects. Concerned about grade.
> I have an S300 Bobcat. What max angle of hill do you think my S300 (wheeled, no over the tire track) 20%? 25%?. Also backing up hill? What max grade with weight of brush hog driving forward would you NOT recommend going up forward. For those who have brush hogged hills, I throw this question out.
> Cheers.


i have no idea. I use a CUT. I don't think backing up a hill would be easy with that set up since all the weight is to the front. I think the steepest I have done is 20%. its hairy scary


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone with an idea on how to secure these better? Customer put the rope up, still want to tip out of the planter.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1815686 said:


> Anyone with an idea on how to secure these better? Customer put the rope up, still want to tip out of the planter.


Green stakes from menards and stick them next to each one and then tie off.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1815682 said:


> Sunny and windy as ass. Doesn't stop tru green. I was at a town home complex and called it quits until Wednesday. Didn't want to kill or harm all their crap they have growing in the hundreds of beds and planters


Ya I had the same problem on Thursday, that and the temp.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1815686 said:


> Anyone with an idea on how to secure these better? Customer put the rope up, still want to tip out of the planter.


Garden stakes?


----------



## Polarismalibu

MNPLOWCO;1815684 said:


> Jimslawnsnow or anyone else.
> 
> I have a couple of Brush Hog possible projects. Concerned about grade.
> I have an S300 Bobcat. What max angle of hill do you think my S300 (wheeled, no over the tire track) 20%? 25%?. Also backing up hill? What max grade with weight of brush hog driving forward would you NOT recommend going up forward. For those who have brush hogged hills, I throw this question out.
> Cheers.


You dont want to back up a hill or trailer with the brush deck on a skid. I learned thay the hard way and i was in a t650


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Polarismalibu;1815701 said:


> You dont want to back up a hill or trailer with the brush deck on a skid. I learned thay the hard way and i was in a t650


Did you have a loading problem with the brush hog on when you go backwards
on the trailer? I think I would drive forward on to the trailer with the hog attached. I load my bobcat with a bobcat 8A chipper on it going forward. I agree I would not load on a trailer backwards. Just thinking that backing up a grade would be more preferable to due to weight distribution. I would think there would be less traction however. Not sure how heavy the front end would be if I drove up the hill keeping the mower in the lowest position possible.

Jimslawnsnow: Is a "cut" a similar unit to a "hog"? And you think 20% is the most you would deal with? Good to know. I prefer not to flip. That makes for a bad day.

Thanks for the responses.
Cheers.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

MNPLOWCO;1815704 said:


> Did you have a loading problem with the brush hog on when you go backwards
> on the trailer? I think I would drive forward on to the trailer with the hog attached. I load my bobcat with a bobcat 8A chipper on it going forward. I agree I would not load on a trailer backwards. Just thinking that backing up a grade would be more preferable to due to weight distribution. I would think there would be less traction however. Not sure how heavy the front end would be if I drove up the hill keeping the mower in the lowest position possible.
> 
> Jimslawnsnow: Is a "cut" a similar unit to a "hog"? And you think 20% is the most you would deal with? Good to know. I prefer not to flip. That makes for a bad day.
> 
> Thanks for the responses.
> Cheers.


A CUT is a compact utility tractor


----------



## Polarismalibu

MNPLOWCO;1815704 said:


> Did you have a loading problem with the brush hog on when you go backwards
> on the trailer? I think I would drive forward on to the trailer with the hog attached. I load my bobcat with a bobcat 8A chipper on it going forward. I agree I would not load on a trailer backwards. Just thinking that backing up a grade would be more preferable to due to weight distribution. I would think there would be less traction however. Not sure how heavy the front end would be if I drove up the hill keeping the mower in the lowest position possible.
> 
> Jimslawnsnow: Is a "cut" a similar unit to a "hog"? And you think 20% is the most you would deal with? Good to know. I prefer not to flip. That makes for a bad day.
> 
> Thanks for the responses.
> Cheers.


Yeah i had a of cafe moment loading it backing on. Flipped it forward and came down on the fender. Fun times lol


----------



## cbservicesllc

Chilly out here today


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1815715 said:


> Chilly out here today


This is my kind of weather here! wesport


----------



## andersman02

no joke,

Freezing me butt off this morning


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Pouring rain here.


----------



## qualitycut

I'm convinced it rains every Monday


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1815725 said:


> I'm convinced it rains every Monday


May as well. Two years ago it snowed 12 of 13 Mondays after Jan 30.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Dry here in Rogers


----------



## Polarismalibu

Polarismalibu;1815729 said:


> Dry here in Rogers


I take that back!


----------



## qualitycut

Was short three rolls of sod on a job my guy did today. Now I got to run all the wat back to Minneapolis.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Down pour in Shakopee.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Glad I didn't get a wash with fuel.


----------



## BossPlow614

It's now raining/pouring for the 4th time today In Champlin/BP. Eff this weather.


----------



## qualitycut

Great looks like a lot of rain headed to Minneapolis. Cafe. New construction is going to be a mud hole


----------



## qualitycut

Wait nevermind. Novak says short lived and small amounts as its pouring. What a idiot.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1815751 said:


> Wait nevermind. Novak says short lived and small amounts as its pouring. What a idiot.


A short lived down pour.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1815751 said:


> Wait nevermind. Novak says short lived and small amounts as its pouring. What a idiot.


What a dork!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Rained a bit now sun is out


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1815751 said:


> Wait nevermind. Novak says short lived and small amounts as its pouring. What a idiot.


Really? Where was I when this came out? Never would have guessed. How is this idiot still in business?


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;1815762 said:


> Really? Where was I when this came out? Never would have guessed. How is this idiot still in business?


Damn it Jim he's a doctor!


----------



## Drakeslayer

He also said home runs would be flying out of target field. Not the case so far. Pretty uneventful derby so far.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1815775 said:


> He also said home runs would be flying out of target field. Not the case so far. Pretty uneventful derby so far.


Sure is, have you got any sod this week? Getting some delivered Wed. I'm sure hope its not cafe


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1815776 said:


> Sure is, have you got any sod this week? Getting some delivered Wed. I'm sure hope its not cafe


Got some today but I didn't see it. I'm assuming it was the same as last week. The guys are laying it in the morning. I will update tomorrow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1815751 said:


> Wait nevermind. Novak says short lived and small amounts as its pouring. What a idiot.


I called him on the that while it was pouring on me in Champlin...


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1815771 said:


> Damn it Jim he's a doctor!


Ha!........


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1815779 said:


> I called him on the that while it was pouring on me in Champlin...


Seen that!


----------



## qualitycut

Now I remember why I never open the windows. All I van hear are wind chimes and dogs barking.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1815790 said:


> Now I remember why I never open the windows. All I van hear are wind chimes and dogs barking.


I hear leaves in the trees!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1815792 said:


> I hear leaves in the trees!


Yea someone down the blocks dock barks all the damn time.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

looks hot next week. looks similar to winter. get polar vortex then the following 2 weeks warm then cold again


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1815794 said:


> Yea someone down the blocks dock barks all the damn time.


Rough neighborhood!

Get it, ruff!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1815795 said:


> looks hot next week. looks similar to winter. get polar vortex then the following 2 weeks warm then cold again


I will take this the rest of summer!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Guess they should have built those walls at Target Field closer/shorter... how lame is this...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1815798 said:


> Guess they should have built those walls at Target Field closer/shorter... how lame is this...


I'm not watching, but looking at my facebook feed you're not alone in that thinking.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1815798 said:


> Guess they should have built those walls at Target Field closer/shorter... how lame is this...


Sure is. Looks cold too!


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1815798 said:


> Guess they should have built those walls at Target Field closer/shorter... how lame is this...


I turned it off before the final, wasn't amused


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1815797 said:


> I will take this the rest of summer!


I swear if I hear poler vortex next winter I quit my seasonal customers and just keep my year round ones and sell some stuff. Too damn cold and that inch every other day was the worst


----------



## SnowGuy73

56° breezy clear.


----------



## SnowGuy73

No dew!........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Gonna be a long week. Back is still messed and employee ripped his toe nail off and toe is swollen so he can't get his shoe on. Lots going on this week


----------



## Greenery

According to this the cool weather has nothing to do with a polar vortex.

Reason Behind the Chilly Weather
http://kmsp.m0bl.net/r/1y158u


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Greenery;1815816 said:


> According to this the cool weather has nothing to do with a polar vortex.
> 
> Reason Behind the Chilly Weather
> http://kmsp.m0bl.net/r/1y158u


That's not what they say in their forecast and there is some discrepancies in that article. That map look just like winter


----------



## qualitycut

So used some jack stands for a car on the back of the trailer when loading the skid and worked great


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1815838 said:


> So used some jack stands for a car on the back of the trailer when loading the skid and worked great


Good thinking.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1815838 said:


> So used some jack stands for a car on the back of the trailer when loading the skid and worked great


I keep a set in the trailer, they come in handy more then you would think! I'll h av e to remember the same if ever loading equipment In the dump.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1815855 said:


> I keep a set in the trailer, they come in handy more then you would think! I'll h av e to remember the same if ever loading equipment In the dump.


I forgot about it and my employee said the back truck tires came off the ground 4-5 inches.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1815861 said:


> I forgot about it and my employee said the back truck tires came off the ground 4-5 inches.


Is the ramp holding up after being bent?


----------



## Polarismalibu

These dump trailers run regular hydro fluid? The stuff in mine is clear.


----------



## albhb3

woot its the weekend there was a nice roll off fire on 52 Sbound this afternoon


----------



## SnowGuy73

Beer and brats on the deck kind of night!


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1815891 said:


> woot its the weekend there was a nice roll off fire on 52 Sbound this afternoon


Always fun!


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;1815895 said:


> Always fun!


yup people looked real amused sitting in stopped traffic but never fear save a dumpster was there... a little late already melted the corners out of the box


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1815896 said:


> yup people looked real amused sitting in stopped traffic but never fear save a dumpster was there... a little late already melted the corners out of the box


Really?!?!

Wonder what the hell it contained...


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1815888 said:


> Is the ramp holding up after being bent?


for now!!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1815894 said:


> Beer and brats on the deck kind of night!


Way ahead of you!


----------



## NorthernProServ

Last week Thursday.....

Me: I will let you know by Friday night if we need you Saturday morning.
Employee: ok

Nothing else is said between that time.

Saturday 7 am > Employee: I'm here, where is everybody??
Me: who told you we were working?
Employee: well this is the usual time we start during the week



Now he thinks he is right and I am wrong. I tell him no it 's, simple to listen to directions because no one ever told you to show up, you made the assumption.

This comes from the employee with the prepaid cell phone that runs out of minutes more times then I care to remember.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1815902 said:


> Way ahead of you!


That's what I like to hear!


----------



## qualitycut

So far this week has been going good. Just need the rest of the summer to go like this. To bad one guy goes back to school end of the month and the other end of august. Hate hiring people.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Found out today my dad's got bladder cancer.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1815894 said:


> Beer and brats on the deck kind of night!


More of a light **** on fire kind of night.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1815909 said:


> Found out today my dad's got bladder cancer.


I am so sorry to hear that. Can they do anything for it? You guys are in my prayers.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1815909 said:


> Found out today my dad's got bladder cancer.


Sorry to hear that. Hopefully its something they caught soon enough or can remove it


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1815902 said:


> Way ahead of you!


Must be rough getting home I'm time to grill dinner before 6


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1815920 said:


> Must be rough getting home I'm time to grill dinner before 6


I just put them on the grill I sat down and got lazy when I got home.


----------



## Camden

I just got in from attempting to spray an 80 car parking lot. I say "attempted" because the spray nozzle plugged up every 15'. It looks horrible. I sent someone to Sherwin Williams to buy a whole new spray gun. 

Very embarrassing...


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1815921 said:


> I just put them on the grill I sat down and got lazy when I got home.


I'm so lazy I just stoped at chipotle on my way home


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1815925 said:


> I'm so lazy I just stoped at chipotle on my way home


Had that for dinner last night and lunch today!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1815924 said:


> I just got in from attempting to spray an 80 car parking lot. I say "attempted" because the spray nozzle plugged up every 15'. It looks horrible. I sent someone to Sherwin Williams to buy a whole new spray gun.
> 
> Very embarrassing...


Are you Striping the lot?


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1815927 said:


> Had that for dinner last night and lunch today!!


Man you guys are spoiled. You even get to eat lunch


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1815929 said:


> Are you Striping the lot?


Yep, I should've mentioned that. Brand new pavement too. Just sucks to have these kinds of problems after having a very decent spring.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1815931 said:


> Man you guys are spoiled. You even get to eat lunch


I think I'm starting to see why you keep saying your sick of doing this.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1815933 said:


> I think I'm starting to see why you keep saying your sick of doing this.


Lol I haven't ate lunch yet this week. I will treat myself to Wendy's tomorrow when they are laying sod


----------



## qualitycut

So sods getting delivered between 8-10 tomorrow and we have everything ready to go minus a little skid work. I hate that because it will probably show up at 11.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1815934 said:


> Lol I haven't ate lunch yet this week. I will treat myself to Wendy's tomorrow when they are laying sod


I never eat lunch when we're working and I don't eat breakfast either. But when its raining I chow down.

Real men don't break for lunch.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1815936 said:


> I never eat lunch when we're working and I don't eat breakfast either. But when its raining I chow down.
> 
> Real men don't break for lunch.


I only eat breakfast if we stop for gas in the morning.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1815938 said:


> I only eat breakfast if we stop for gas in the morning.


I did that too once upon a time. Then we got our own fuel tanks several years ago to speed things up and it did. Pretty sure we would waste 1/2 an hour a day at the gas station between guys buying snacks and waiting for diesel pumps to open. No more blueberry donuts from SA for me.

The thing I never realized is that the tanks are supplied for free by our supplier. Kinda a no-brainer if you have a big yard and enough equipment to justify it.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1815939 said:


> I did that too once upon a time. Then we got our own fuel tanks several years ago to speed things up and it did. Pretty sure we would waste 1/2 an hour a day at the gas station between guys buying snacks and waiting for diesel pumps to open. No more blueberry donuts from SA for me.
> 
> The thing I never realized is that the tanks are supplied for free by our supplier. Kinda a no-brainer if you have a big yard and enough equipment to justify it.


Those are the best.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1815939 said:


> I did that too once upon a time. Then we got our own fuel tanks several years ago to speed things up and it did. Pretty sure we would waste 1/2 an hour a day at the gas station between guys buying snacks and waiting for diesel pumps to open. No more blueberry donuts from SA for me.
> 
> The thing I never realized is that the tanks are supplied for free by our supplier. Kinda a no-brainer if you have a big yard and enough equipment to justify it.


Who is your supplier?

And yeah, it's about 1/2 hour at the gas station each day.

My dad goes in to see a urologist next Thursday.

Doctor said from the CT scan the tumor is about 3/4" in diameter.

He said they should be able to go in and remove it all in one shot.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1815934 said:


> Lol I haven't ate lunch yet this week. I will treat myself to Wendy's tomorrow when they are laying sod


Had that for lunch on Monday lol


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1815942 said:


> Who is your supplier?
> 
> And yeah, it's about 1/2 hour at the gas station each day.
> 
> My dad goes in to see a urologist next Thursday.
> 
> Doctor said from the CT scan the tumor is about 3/4" in diameter.
> 
> He said they should be able to go in and remove it all in one shot.


Sorry to hear that. My grandpa had one over twice that size on his lung they took it all out in one shot and all was good!!!


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1815942 said:


> Who is your supplier?
> 
> And yeah, it's about 1/2 hour at the gas station each day.
> 
> My dad goes in to see a urologist next Thursday.
> 
> Doctor said from the CT scan the tumor is about 3/4" in diameter.
> 
> He said they should be able to go in and remove it all in one shot.


best wishes to your dad lmmr


----------



## qualitycut

Smore blizzard might be the greatest thing ever


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1815909 said:


> Found out today my dad's got bladder cancer.


Geez.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1815939 said:


> I did that too once upon a time. Then we got our own fuel tanks several years ago to speed things up and it did. Pretty sure we would waste 1/2 an hour a day at the gas station between guys buying snacks and waiting for diesel pumps to open. No more blueberry donuts from SA for me.
> 
> The thing I never realized is that the tanks are supplied for free by our supplier. Kinda a no-brainer if you have a big yard and enough equipment to justify it.


That's my problem... tanks for free? You must go through a ton


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1815950 said:


> That's my problem... tanks for free? You must go through a ton


There used to be a supplier around here that would supply the tanks.

Right now we are going through about 60-90 gallons / day.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1815939 said:


> I did that too once upon a time. Then we got our own fuel tanks several years ago to speed things up and it did. Pretty sure we would waste 1/2 an hour a day at the gas station between guys buying snacks and waiting for diesel pumps to open. No more blueberry donuts from SA for me.
> 
> The thing I never realized is that the tanks are supplied for free by our supplier. Kinda a no-brainer if you have a big yard and enough equipment to justify it.


Tried it once and replaced 24 injectors in 3 months. Obviously our supplier had contaminated containers but left a bad taste..........


----------



## SnowGuy73

55° calm clear.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Moderate dew......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1815974 said:


> Moderate dew......


Pretty heavy on the north side.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1815942 said:


> Who is your supplier?
> 
> And yeah, it's about 1/2 hour at the gas station each day.


Kelley fuels in shakopee. I always assumed there was a cost for the tanks but as long as we buy fuel from them its free. We have on and off road diesel and gasoline. We do go through 1000+ gallons a week on average so maybe that's it. Definitely worth looking into.


----------



## ryde307

I know a few people who have tanks and all are free as long as you buy fuel from them.
The big issue I have heard of is if the fire inspector will let you. Depending on size the will need primary and secondary spill containment also.

Not 100% sure on accuracy of story but I did hear last winter that a large lawn/snow company (big green check mark on the side of there truck) ran into a problem with moisture in there tanks. It sounded like it cost them a ton of money to get injectors fixed and a lot of down town. Not sure if it was a supply issue or a tank condensation issue.

We looked into getting tanks because I believe it would be a huge time and money savings. We are not able to get them at our shop because of the city though.


----------



## ryde307

Has anyone tried to get salt yet this season?
I made a few calls and emails without much luck.


----------



## Greenery

I just refilled my water softener if that counts.


----------



## Ranger620

ryde307;1815982 said:


> Has anyone tried to get salt yet this season?
> I made a few calls and emails without much luck.


I was thinking last week about calling us salt. I would assume the flooding has slowed the barges down not only salt but all commodities so that will most likley limit the amount of barges they will be able to get. Hope its not limited quantities and high prices


----------



## Camden

ryde307;1815982 said:


> Has anyone tried to get salt yet this season?
> I made a few calls and emails without much luck.


I had a supplier call me on Monday to ask if I'd start buying from them again. They knocked $10 off their old price (still near $100/yard ) but in my neck of the woods that's a good price.

For bagged salt I'm still going to purchase from Central Irrigation. They had great prices and pretty good service.


----------



## SSS Inc.

All this talk of dunuts, breakfast, and lunch yesterday prompted me to stop at Han's dunuts in An oka. The bacon covered one was awesome. Two thumbs up.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1815990 said:


> All this talk of dunuts, breakfast, and lunch yesterday prompted me to stop at Han's dunuts in An oka. The bacon covered one was awesome. Two thumbs up.


Got any of those millings around anoka?? Got a spot you could dump in anoka close to 10 and Thurston.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Perfect. Have a kidney stone. On so many meds I barely can stay awake


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1815991 said:


> Got any of those millings around anoka?? Got a spot you could dump in anoka close to 10 and Thurston.


Too late. Already in a pile at the plant. Anything short of someone coming to get them ends up costing us money. I'd rather you came to shakopee and picked up the 600 tons of recycled sweepings I have. .


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1815993 said:


> Too late. Already in a pile at the plant. Anything short of someone coming to get them ends up costing us money. I'd rather you came to shakopee and picked up the 600 tons of recycled sweepings I have. .


Sadly I need the millings more than the fill and I could use the fill. Still have standing water in the pastures. Has not dried out all year.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

There is a lawn company right across from Tri-State in Little Canada.

Diesel / Gas tanks right at the gate as you come in to the lot, dumpster on the other side.

Pull in at the end of the day, couple guys fill mowers / trucks, other guys clean out trucks from garbage/debris.

Gotta get that setup.


----------



## ryde307

Free lunch at jdl in edina


----------



## Polarismalibu

Anyone know of a place on south side by the air port I can dump junk dirt?


----------



## ryde307

Polarismalibu;1816025 said:


> Anyone know of a place on south side by the air port I can dump junk dirt?


35 and cliff rd mulch store or there is a landscape place down the st that takes anything


----------



## andersman02

Gertens has some decent sod

How are you guys storing it over night. Right now I have it in the shade and protected from wind


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1816025 said:


> Anyone know of a place on south side by the air port I can dump junk dirt?


Magnusson sod on Nicollet.


----------



## qualitycut

andersman02;1816036 said:


> Gertens has some decent sod
> 
> How are you guys storing it over night. Right now I have it in the shade and protected from wind[/QUOTE
> Yea to bad you can only get 2 pallets a day. Magnussons was good today beside one pallet. That went in the back yard.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1816004 said:


> There is a lawn company right across from Tri-State in Little Canada.
> 
> Diesel / Gas tanks right at the gate as you come in to the lot, dumpster on the other side.
> 
> Pull in at the end of the day, couple guys fill mowers / trucks, other guys clean out trucks from garbage/debris.
> 
> Gotta get that setup.


That's pretty much how we are set up. We easilly cut 30-35 minutes of wasted time out. Plus sometimes the fuel is cheaper.


----------



## qualitycut

K never mind one good pallet rest are cafe!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1816048 said:


> That's pretty much how we are set up. We easilly cut 30-35 minutes of wasted time out. Plus sometimes the fuel is cheaper.


Its also handy for winter time. Fill up when guys get back that way you're ready to for next sneak attack snow. Only thing is you need to trust your employees more new ones than old. I worked at a place where they had bulk fuel. Guy pulled right up on Christmas day and filled his blazer. Funny thing was the barrel was 50ft from the owner house and right out side one office


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1816058 said:


> K never mind one good pallet rest are cafe!


Did they hide it with good stuff outside the pallet? Had that happen to me once. I don't do much sod work any more. Seems most builders do that them selves


----------



## SSS Inc.

According to my insurance I am the only guy to ever have the paint crack on a truck because of hail. Funny, because it wasn't there prior to the storm. Now to figure out what the next move will be. There are cracks all over my hood. I suppose its just a matter of time before all the paint falls off. :realmad:


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1816068 said:


> According to my insurance I am the only guy to ever have the paint crack on a truck because of hail. Funny, because it wasn't there prior to the storm. Now to figure out what the next move will be. There are cracks all over my hood. I suppose its just a matter of time before all the paint falls off. :realmad:


I have hail damage on my 2013 has well.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sun is warm!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hot next week, damn it!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

For you guys looking for a subcompact tractor......

I've been using my new B3350 a fair amount this week. This evening I'm trying to snag these bushes from this sign that's being replaced.

Works GREAT!! I'm surprised at the traction even with the turf tires.

I'm spoiled by the lifting capacity of my M6040, but this 3350 has its place.

Yesterday / Monday we were using it for mulch / dirt / rock at a large apartment complex in St. Anthony that some of you guys have done work at for.me.

Worked slicker than snot, just drive right around on the sidewalks.

Really nice moving 1.5 tons of class 5 onto a walking path on the other side of the pool from the parking lot between the pool / building.


----------



## qualitycut

So magnusson is raising prices


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1816084 said:


> So magnusson is raising prices


How much??


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;1816017 said:


> Free lunch at jdl in edina


Dang it! I missed it!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Best $90 I ever spent @ Northern Tool. You guys that pull bushes or trees, I would HIGHLY recommend.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1816085 said:


> How much??


No one knew and I think it starts next Monday. They think .10-.20 a yard


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1816084 said:


> So magnusson is raising prices


Isn't everyone?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1.5 hours later and I need a bigger trailer.


----------



## TKLAWN

ryde307;1816017 said:


> Free lunch at jdl in edina


Dang it I forgot! How was it?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Can I put the Snow Plows on yet??


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1816101 said:


> Can I put the Snow Plows on yet??


Yes yes you can!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1816104 said:


> Yes yes you can!


Great! I'm calling it a season and putting them on tomorrow. I'll get everything fueled up and wait for the snow to come. It might be a while but that's ok with me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1816101 said:


> Can I put the Snow Plows on yet??


Go ahead....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Your guys didn't mow all day in Chisago / Lindstrom, then leave one house in the middle of the circle of the area they were mowing, to go mow in Wyoming, leaving said single house to drive back to Chisago to mow tomorrow, when they will be in Wyoming all day tomorrow.

Said house 2 blocks from a commercial they mowed. 3 of the 4 guys were told to do it.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1816129 said:


> Your guys didn't mow all day in Chisago / Lindstrom, then leave one house in the middle of the circle of the area they were mowing, to go mow in Wyoming, leaving said single house to drive back to Chisago to mow tomorrow, when they will be in Wyoming all day tomorrow.
> 
> Said house 2 blocks from a commercial they mowed. 3 of the 4 guys were told to do it.


Was the 1 of 4 the one driving?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;1816132 said:


> Was the 1 of 4 the one driving?


No, the one of the four is 70% deaf, so he just mows where the truck stops.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1816135 said:


> No, the one of the four is 70% deaf, so he just mows where the truck stops.


I think one of mine is too.


----------



## qualitycut

Had to turn the ac back on.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1816140 said:


> Had to turn the ac back on.


I turn mine on May 1 and turn it off Oct 15.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1816141 said:


> I turn mine on May 1 and turn it off Oct 15.


So do I usually but with two dogs its nice to air the house out for a day or two if its below 70 degrees out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

58° calm clear.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Heavy dew.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1816148 said:


> Heavy dew.......


We are more dry today than we were yesterday.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1816140 said:


> Had to turn the ac back on.


what its to damn nice out still it will be on by friday for sure but there putting in the sliding door today they timed the install great at least it aint like next week


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Been waiting for next week's weather since middle of June. Dry this frigging grass up!!!

I suppose I'd best get going......

Guys broke 3 trimmers this week. We went from 5 to 2. Time to head to buy some new ones with money that's sitting in receivables.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1816158 said:


> Been waiting for next week's weather since middle of June. Dry this frigging grass up!!!
> 
> I suppose I'd best get going......
> 
> Guys broke 3 trimmers this week. We went from 5 to 2. Time to head to buy some new ones with money that's sitting in receivables.


Yea I have been waiting for 3 monthly properties to dry up and go to cutting once every few weeks


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Damn you kidney stone. Anyone want it? And I do your work for a few days?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1816163 said:


> Damn you kidney stone. Anyone want it? And I do your work for a few days?


Gladly.....

I'm probably the only guy here you would renig on the offer.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We are down 3 trimmers, plus the Exmark that dumped the hydro motor still (at the shop).

Now I get a text the guys broke the wires for the ramp door on the enclosed trailer and one of the Grandstands is inoperable. Looks like a day in the garage for me.

Starting to run short on equipment (again).


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1816129 said:


> Your guys didn't mow all day in Chisago / Lindstrom, then leave one house in the middle of the circle of the area they were mowing, to go mow in Wyoming, leaving said single house to drive back to Chisago to mow tomorrow, when they will be in Wyoming all day tomorrow.
> 
> Said house 2 blocks from a commercial they mowed. 3 of the 4 guys were told to do it.


Sounds like you need a routing system... I know some guys use index cards for "route cards." I started out by using Google calendar with recurring appointments and printed daily schedules. Now I use a CRM/scheduling software. To each their own, but it sounds like it could help...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1816164 said:


> Gladly.....
> 
> I'm probably the only guy here you would renig on the offer.


If it were possible it would be a deal. Sucks being in pain. Can't eat much. Can't really do much. Would rather be out working getting my butt kicked mowing or getting a few things caught up. Better today. Hope to get a bid done for a town home complex. That's about all I'll get done


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1816166 said:


> Sounds like you need a routing system... I know some guys use index cards for "route cards." I started out by using Google calendar with recurring appointments and printed daily schedules. Now I use a CRM/scheduling software. To each their own, but it sounds like it could help...


They have a list every day when they leave the house. The two crews work towards / around each other and meet at the bottom of their list.

Both crews' list are printed on the same page so they can all see what each crew is supposed to do.

For whatever reason, Crew #1 didn't do it. Crew leader #2 didn't ask when they met up at the end of the list for Chisago.

They did ask what to do next and I sent them to Wyoming to get started on today's list.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone do drain tile? Got a job in WBL I need a price on.


----------



## albhb3

well its a bad day to be on a malaysian flight at least they can find this one looks like 295 dead


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;1816182 said:


> well its a bad day to be on a malaysian flight at least they can find this one looks like 295 dead


Seriously?? Two in one year there done


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;1816185 said:


> Seriously?? Two in one year there done


yup either russia or eukranie shot it down


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;1816186 said:


> yup either russia or eukranie shot it down


Jeez. Makes ya wonder if they had something to do with the first one too.


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;1816187 said:


> Jeez. Makes ya wonder if they had something to do with the first one too.


I just cant believe they found nothing nada zip zilch. Thats what gets me


----------



## qualitycut

People are so clueless , eating lunch and they are watching the news and they are telling people that are asking what happened that they found the plain from earlier. Now I know its not just my employees that don't listen.


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;1816188 said:


> I just cant believe they found nothing nada zip zilch. Thats what gets me


Can't find a big plane but they could find any of us anywhere in a mater of hours if they were looking for us.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1816190 said:


> People are so clueless , eating lunch and they are watching the news and they are telling people that are asking what happened that they found the plain from earlier. Now I know its not just my employees that don't listen.


So they think it's the old plane? Had been flying around sense march and just got shot down now lol


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1816192 said:


> So they think it's the old plane? Had been flying around sense march and just got shot down now lol


I think that they think it was shot down then and just found it lol.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1816193 said:


> I think that they think it was shot down then and just found it lol.


you need to drug test pronto, wow


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;1816192 said:


> So they think it's the old plane? Had been flying around sense march and just got shot down now lol


well ya know maybe the aliens dropped it off full of fuel


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1816170 said:


> They have a list every day when they leave the house. The two crews work towards / around each other and meet at the bottom of their list.
> 
> Both crews' list are printed on the same page so they can all see what each crew is supposed to do.
> 
> For whatever reason, Crew #1 didn't do it. Crew leader #2 didn't ask when they met up at the end of the list for Chisago.
> 
> They did ask what to do next and I sent them to Wyoming to get started on today's list.


Gotcha... I see, I was giving your guys too much credit and you not enough...



LwnmwrMan22;1816176 said:


> Anyone do drain tile? Got a job in WBL I need a price on.


What is it and how bad does it suck?



qualitycut;1816190 said:


> People are so clueless , eating lunch and they are watching the news and they are telling people that are asking what happened that they found the plain from earlier. Now I know its not just my employees that don't listen.


You're correct... I find most people have no attention to detail...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Let the weekend begin!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1816204 said:


> Let the weekend begin!


I feel like you say that everyday


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I think I'm going back to the er


----------



## qualitycut

So I gave a bid may 22 to grade yard and move shed and was waiting on irrigation guy to schedule. So a month later they scheduled and I was behind and couldn't get there so now a couple weeks later he called me yesterday and I forgot to call back and today left me a message saying I had till the end of the day to call him or he would write a bad review online file a bbb claim and a bad review on angies list. Originally was supposed to grade irrigation guy come and then sod the following. Am I in the wrong here?


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1816218 said:


> So I gave a bid may 22 to grade yard and move shed and was waiting on irrigation guy to schedule. So a month later they scheduled and I was behind and couldn't get there so now a couple weeks later he called me yesterday and I forgot to call back and today left me a message saying I had till the end of the day to call him or he would write a bad review online file a bbb claim and a bad review on angies list. Originally was supposed to grade irrigation guy come and then sod the following. Am I in the wrong here?


Just explain it to him and give him a realistic time you will get it done. My bet is he will be fine with it. He probably thinks you are trying to screw him some how.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1816218 said:


> So I gave a bid may 22 to grade yard and move shed and was waiting on irrigation guy to schedule. So a month later they scheduled and I was behind and couldn't get there so now a couple weeks later he called me yesterday and I forgot to call back and today left me a message saying I had till the end of the day to call him or he would write a bad review online file a bbb claim and a bad review on angies list. Originally was supposed to grade irrigation guy come and then sod the following. Am I in the wrong here?


Just call him up and be honest. You got busy it happens he should understand that.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Quality, was there a giant school referendum voted on in your town? We were working on four schools just blocks from you and there are more construction projects going on at the schools than I have ever seen.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1816237 said:


> Quality, was there a giant school referendum voted on in your town? We were working on four schools just blocks from you and there are more construction projects going on at the schools than I have ever seen.


Yea I think so. You working at Salem hills?


----------



## qualitycut

So he called me back, I'm going there tomorrow to just get it done and we agreed to just seed it vs sod.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1816239 said:


> Yea I think so. You working at Salem hills?


That's the only one we are not working on. We were at Simley High, middle school and a couple Elementary schools.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1816240 said:


> So he called me back, I'm going there tomorrow to just get it done and we agreed to just seed it vs sod.


Yikes. Hope he keeps up with water


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1816213 said:


> I feel like you say that everyday


I feel like I don't say it enough!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1816218 said:


> So I gave a bid may 22 to grade yard and move shed and was waiting on irrigation guy to schedule. So a month later they scheduled and I was behind and couldn't get there so now a couple weeks later he called me yesterday and I forgot to call back and today left me a message saying I had till the end of the day to call him or he would write a bad review online file a bbb claim and a bad review on angies list. Originally was supposed to grade irrigation guy come and then sod the following. Am I in the wrong here?


What a jerk.

Cafe him!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1816243 said:


> Yikes. Hope he keeps up with water


Agreed.

Guessing it won't take and he will blame quality!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1816237 said:


> Quality, was there a giant school referendum voted on in your town? We were working on four schools just blocks from you and there are more construction projects going on at the schools than I have ever seen.


The schools are getting a lot of money back that they've been "loaning" to the state.

Plus adjustments in divy-ing up state aid to schools means they are getting about 20% (if I remember right) increase in their budgets this year.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1816248 said:


> The schools are getting a lot of money back that they've been "loaning" to the state.
> 
> Plus adjustments in divy-ing up state aid to schools means they are getting about 20% (if I remember right) increase in their budgets this year.


Are....you....?


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1816218 said:


> So I gave a bid may 22 to grade yard and move shed and was waiting on irrigation guy to schedule. So a month later they scheduled and I was behind and couldn't get there so now a couple weeks later he called me yesterday and I forgot to call back and today left me a message saying I had till the end of the day to call him or he would write a bad review online file a bbb claim and a bad review on angies list. Originally was supposed to grade irrigation guy come and then sod the following. Am I in the wrong here?


You could have done it the weekend you were at the cabin!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;1816251 said:


> Are....you....?


SSS was wondering why there are so many schools with large construction jobs going on this year.

Our district is flush with money.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Reading the Canadian thread, looks like some of those guys are thinking along my lines.

Keep getting this moisture and cool temps and looks like another snowy winter.

They're worried about salt shortages again.

They are dealing with tons of DOT (blitzes) as well.


----------



## SnowGuy73

62° breezy clear.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Went to canterbury last night... wow were there lot's of lower case D's! Won my money back plus a little bit too!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1816260 said:


> Reading the Canadian thread, looks like some of those guys are thinking along my lines.
> 
> *Keep getting this moisture and cool temps and looks like another snowy winter.*
> 
> They're worried about salt shortages again.
> 
> They are dealing with tons of DOT (blitzes) as well.


This does not sound fun...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1816264 said:


> Went to canterbury last night... wow were there lot's of lower case D's! Won my money back plus a little bit too!


The only reason I go there....... Tail!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1816265 said:


> This does not sound fun...


You're screwed!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1816267 said:


> The only reason I go there....... Tail!


We ain't talking horses here !


----------



## cbservicesllc

http://m.newser.com/story/191099/hauler-dumps-2-tons-of-trash-on-customers-yard.html

Looks similiar to what might happen with snow... I'm in... why not


----------



## Green Grass

I just passed SSS trucks on hwy 12.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1816274 said:


> http://m.newser.com/story/191099/hauler-dumps-2-tons-of-trash-on-customers-yard.html
> 
> Looks similiar to what might happen with snow... I'm in... why not


If they won't pay you should be able to leave them there trash.


----------



## Greenery

Green grass- do you know of a place out west (Montrose) where I can pick up some con-bit (crushed concrete)?

Is KnD in Hamel the closest?


----------



## Green Grass

Greenery;1816280 said:


> Green grass- do you know of a place out west (Montrose) where I can pick up some con-bit (crushed concrete)?
> 
> Is KnD in Hamel the closest?


Try Mill pond in Montrose other wise Hamel will be the closest.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1816272 said:


> We ain't talking horses here !


Haha. I wasn't!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1816284 said:


> Haha. I wasn't!


Yeah baby!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1816290 said:


> Yeah baby!


Just left downtown. 75, sunny, sun dresses and 20 mph winds. Good times.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Had to run to the cabin at midnight someone broke in. Those little cafés took the boat keys and trailer along with smashing all the glasses and plates. 

Glad they were to stupid to figure out how to get the lock off the boat lift or the boat would be gone too. Sure makes for a long night with all that driving.


----------



## qualitycut

Well just headed to get oulf for the skid then headed to prior lake for somw music


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1816295 said:


> Well just headed to get oulf for the skid then headed to prior lake for somw music


Someone's been drinking already!


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1816296 said:


> Someone's been drinking already!


I should have been by now!


----------



## Camden

Wicked wind up here today!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1816299 said:


> Wicked wind up here today!


Hardly a breeze here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The only positive (if that's what you can call it) with my dad's health is that I get stuck running the tractor with the 15' mower, air ride seat, air conditioning, out of the dust.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1816301 said:


> The only positive (if that's what you can call it) with my dad's health is that I get stuck running the tractor with the 15' mower, air ride seat, air conditioning, out of the dust.


What's going on with him now? I must have missed a post lately


----------



## qualitycut

So the guy who left me the nmessage yesterday gave me an extra 100 lol


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1816303 said:


> So the guy who left me the nmessage yesterday gave me an extra 100 lol


Nice!! Hopefully he still dose all those reviews for you, just good ones instead.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1816302 said:


> What's going on with him now? I must have missed a post lately


He's been in pain, periodic blood in the urine.

Tuesday he went back in and was diagnosed with bladder cancer.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1816305 said:


> He's been in pain, periodic blood in the urine.
> 
> Tuesday he went back in and was diagnosed with bladder cancer.


Not good. Hope they can help him


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1816306 said:


> Not good. Hope they can help him


He goes in a week from yesterday to the urologist. Family doctor that ordered a CT scan said tumor was about 3/4" in diameter. Said they should be able to go in, remove it and work towards a resolution.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1816307 said:


> He goes in a week from yesterday to the urologist. Family doctor that ordered a CT scan said tumor was about 3/4" in diameter. Said they should be able to go in, remove it and work towards a resolution.


Any of the lower organs are tough to deal with. Doesn't seem like which one but seem to be more susceptible to problems. Not to worry you more


----------



## Polarismalibu

Forgot I had twins tickets tonight. Glad I saw that in time hate to pass up free stuff lol


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Sure are homley looking women out tonight


----------



## qualitycut

Sugar ray and smashmouth tonight, bringing me back to elementary school


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1816310 said:


> Sure are homley looking women out tonight


I'm at cowboy jacks next to the twins stadium the views are amazing


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1816275 said:


> I just passed SSS trucks on hwy 12.


Darn right!  Did everything look ok?? No bobcats draging behind trailers or anything?

We were working on several schools any where from Buffalo to Inver Grove. At this point it looks like we will hit every city in the metro in the next 30 days.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1816314 said:


> Darn right!  Did everything look ok?? No bobcats draging behind trailers or anything?
> 
> We were working on several schools any where from Buffalo to Inver Grove. At this point it looks like we will hit every city in the metro in the next 30 days.


Post when you're in Maple Grove... I'll come find you!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1816309 said:


> Forgot I had twins tickets tonight. Glad I saw that in time hate to pass up free stuff lol


Should a gave those up as a finder's fee.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1816317 said:


> Post when you're in Maple Grove... I'll come find you!


You should've stopped by our shop when you were at Canterbury. I can hear the races from our building on weekends.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Obvious statement of the night..... People are getting dumber by the day!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1816322 said:


> Obvious statement of the night..... People are getting dumber by the day!


That wouldn't include the Mom that walked her kid right into freshly laid asphalt would it??


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1816324 said:


> That wouldn't include the Mom that walked her kid right into freshly laid asphalt would it??


We had that happen with concrete once. Blew my mind


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1816318 said:


> Should a gave those up as a finder's fee.


I think I would have owed you a bigger one then. Free seats are far away I guess


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;1816310 said:


> Sure are homley looking women out tonight


Life's a cafe then you marry one!
IALTO


----------



## Greenery

Well we lost a kohler engine in a walker today. Anyone selling a 52"-60" mower? P.m. me the details if you are. Ideally I'd like to find a good deal on a 52" Stander.

Ill be on the lookout for you sss it sounds like your out in my neck of the woods.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Greenery;1816329 said:


> Well we lost a kohler engine in a walker today. Anyone selling a 52"-60" mower? P.m. me the details if you are.
> 
> Ill be on the lookout for you sss it sounds like your out in my neck of the woods.


We were in Montrose today! I saw your post about Con-bit. I would have gone to DMJ.


----------



## Greenery

SSS Inc.;1816330 said:


> We were in Montrose today! I saw your post about Con-bit. I would have gone to DMJ.


Yup thats where I went, they are KND also. I'm pretry much there on a weekly basis.

There was a lot of what looked like sealcoating going on in Rockford today also. I'm assuming that wasnt you.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1816324 said:


> That wouldn't include the Mom that walked her kid right into freshly laid asphalt would it??


I would put her into that class....

Wait, was she a looker?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1816329 said:



> Well we lost a kohler engine in a walker today. Anyone selling a 52"-60" mower? P.m. me the details if you are. Ideally I'd like to find a good deal on a 52" Stander.
> 
> Ill be on the lookout for you sss it sounds like your out in my neck of the woods.


I will have a 61" Stander zk for sale end of this season.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Greenery;1816331 said:


> Yup thats where I went, they are KND also. I'm pretry much there on a weekly basis.
> 
> There was a lot of what looked like sealcoating going on in Rockford today also. I'm assuming that wasnt you.


That was Pearson Brothers. Same thing we do though. They are out of Loretto.


----------



## qualitycut

Wow there are hotties everywhere


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1816335 said:


> Wow there are hotties everywhere


Agreed, only thing warm weather is good for!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So far lucking out on all the breakdowns this week.

Exmark seat and hydro motor were both warranty. 

Robbed a muffler from a parts trimmer to get another trimmer running.

Dropped another trimmer off at the shop, needs new gear box, but they are going to warranty that.

Spindle needs to still be replaced, not warranty, but that mower is 4 years old and 1500 hours. Time to start putting money into that one.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1816335 said:


> Wow there are hotties everywhere


Where? I was at fleet farm and didn't see any.


----------



## Greenery




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1816344 said:


>


Looks like an early version of the Ferris Evolution.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1816314 said:


> Darn right!  Did everything look ok?? No bobcats draging behind trailers or anything?
> 
> We were working on several schools any where from Buffalo to Inver Grove. At this point it looks like we will hit every city in the metro in the next 30 days.


The little truck was falling behind.


----------



## qualitycut

Prior lake music fest had more hot girls there then I could handle


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1816360 said:


> Prior lake music fest had more hot girls there then I could handle


So there was one?


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1816361 said:


> So there was one?


Nope the cafe gf was with.


----------



## SnowGuy73

67° breezy clouds.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1816362 said:


> Nope the cafe gf was with.


That sucks!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Getting muggy out, nice breeze thou.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My mix was a bit hot, but the school I sprayed the growth regulator at looks like this everywhere. Plenty of room to now around without trimming.

Grass isn't dead, just stressed.

Probably wouldn't want it at a high end resi or town home, but for institutional work, it's gonna work.

Gonna haveta deal with the pic upside down, sorry.

I'll have to back off on the mix a hair.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

A better pic....










Tru-green was through on Wednesday as well, some of the stress look.

Nonirrigated property as well. This was trimmed 2 weeks ago.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1816389 said:


> A better pic....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tru-green was through on Wednesday as well, some of the stress look.
> 
> Nonirrigated property as well. This was trimmed 2 weeks ago.


I've been using some PGR around fences and trees this year... seems to be working... guys started getting routes done in record times this week now that grass is slowing down...


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1816362 said:


> Nope the cafe gf was with.


Talk about buzz kill


----------



## Greenery

Looks like a three day weekend is going to happen.

Mjdub should enjoy Monday...


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1816407 said:


> Looks like a three day weekend is going to happen.
> 
> Mjdub should enjoy Monday...


I hope it rains, I ain't working in that cafe


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1816407 said:


> Looks like a three day weekend is going to happen.
> 
> Mjdub should enjoy Monday...


True that! 105 heat index cafe that!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;1816407 said:


> Looks like a three day weekend is going to happen.
> 
> Mjdub should enjoy Monday...


And the rest of us will be miserable...


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1816409 said:


> I hope it rains, I ain't working in that cafe


Agreed!....


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1816411 said:


> And the rest of us will be miserable...


Sorry buddy, have fun with that!


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1816389 said:


> A better pic....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tru-green was through on Wednesday as well, some of the stress look.
> 
> Nonirrigated property as well. This was trimmed 2 weeks ago.


Looks like a good "skip it" week.


----------



## albhb3

boy is that malaysia flight scene going down hill overthere discusting


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1816411 said:


> And the rest of us will be miserable...


Yes, going to suck!

Planing on irrigation repairs that hopefully I can get done in half a day!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;1816430 said:


> boy is that malaysia flight scene going down hill overthere discusting


Now what??


----------



## NorthernProServ

NWS talking about 2-5" rains Monday night into Tuesday too.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Just found out a echo 770 and a office chair is a fun combo lol


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1816440 said:


> Just found out a echo 770 and a office chair is a fun combo lol


And alcohol? ?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1816441 said:


> And alcohol? ?


Possibly lol


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1816441 said:


> And alcohol? ?


That's my guess.


----------



## qualitycut

Cowgirl boots and mini skirts tonight!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1816429 said:


> Looks like a good "skip it" week.


This was an example of the areas where we would normally have to trim. Hopefully these areas stay this way for about 6-8 more weeks.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1816445 said:


> Cowgirl boots and mini skirts tonight!


Is that what Polaris is wearing in the office chair with the "blower"??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I might have to bust out the jorts on Monday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1816448 said:


> I might have to bust out the jorts on Monday.


Yes. Jorts. Jorts and moobs in play on Monday.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1816452 said:


> Yes. Jorts. Jorts and moobs in play on Monday.


I wear shorts everyday


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1816447 said:


> Is that what Polaris is wearing in the office chair with the "blower"??


Low blow man lol


----------



## qualitycut

Im pretty sure my company handbook says no work when heat index is over 100℉


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1816465 said:


> Im pretty sure my company handbook says no work when heat index is over 100℉


I know mine does!


----------



## unit28

TWIN_CITIES/CHANHASSEN Excessive Heat Watch #0001 issued 2014-07-21 17:00 UTC expires 2014-07-20 08:00 UTC 


that wasn't to bad, was it?






love finding NWS typo's.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1816455 said:


> I wear shorts everyday


That's what guys usually think they are going to do when they first start working for me.

Then when their shins are pitted from all the rocks and sandburs from trimming for 30 hours / week, they start showing up in jeans, exercise pants, sweats.

I don't have too many guys that wear shorts on a daily basis.

The ones that wear shorts, they're the guys that know how to trim.

My guy from last winter that went to work for a blacktopping company in Shakopee, saying it's the best company he's ever worked for, they all work as a team and get stuff done, I see he's no longer working for them.
He lasted a month.

If anyone here ever gets a Neil Schaible to apply, don't hire him. I mean you can if you want, just giving you a heads up.


----------



## SnowGuy73

72° breezy clear.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Grass is REALLY starting to dry out if it isn't irrigated.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1816477 said:


> Grass is REALLY starting to dry out if it isn't irrigated.


Agreed, even some of my irrigated ones are.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Again, nothing surprising in this industry anymore.


----------



## Greenery

http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/boa/4577437891.html


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;1816480 said:


> Again, nothing surprising in this industry anymore.


who reads the paper anymore



Greenery;1816481 said:


> http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/boa/4577437891.html


merica:laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Cooled seats in the new truck sure are nice.

I hit the remote start as I'm finishing and the truck auto turns the air full blast and the seat coolers on.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1816488 said:


> Cooled seats in the new truck sure are nice.
> 
> I hit the remote start as I'm finishing and the truck auto turns the air full blast and the seat coolers on.


Cooled seats are amazing. Just wait for the heated steering wheel!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1816468 said:


> TWIN_CITIES/CHANHASSEN Excessive Heat Watch #0001 issued 2014-07-21 17:00 UTC expires 2014-07-20 08:00 UTC
> 
> that wasn't to bad, was it?
> 
> love finding NWS typo's.....


HA! Nice....



LwnmwrMan22;1816474 said:


> That's what guys usually think they are going to do when they first start working for me.
> 
> Then when their shins are pitted from all the rocks and sandburs from trimming for 30 hours / week, *they start showing up in jeans, exercise pants, sweats.*
> 
> I don't have too many guys that wear shorts on a daily basis.
> 
> The ones that wear shorts, they're the guys that know how to trim.
> 
> My guy from last winter that went to work for a blacktopping company in Shakopee, saying it's the best company he's ever worked for, they all work as a team and get stuff done, I see he's no longer working for them.
> He lasted a month.
> 
> If anyone here ever gets a Neil Schaible to apply, don't hire him. I mean you can if you want, just giving you a heads up.


What's your thought on this... when we mow Thursdays/Fridays in neighborhoods with high 6 figure to 7 figure homes I worry my guys might not look "professional" enough... Then they want high vis polos with breathable knit... Yeah... that'll look great with your gym shorts...



LwnmwrMan22;1816488 said:


> Cooled seats in the new truck sure are nice.
> 
> I hit the remote start as I'm finishing and the truck auto turns the air full blast and the seat coolers on.


I need a new truck... Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1816490 said:


> Cooled seats are amazing. Just wait for the heated steering wheel!!


My '13 and now the '14 both have heated seats and wheel. Just as nice in the winter.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1816488 said:


> Cooled seats in the new truck sure are nice.
> 
> I hit the remote start as I'm finishing and the truck auto turns the air full blast and the seat coolers on.


I always have my seat cooler on it's awesome. It's nice the remote start turns them or the heat on


----------



## magilly00

You gotta love those remote starters.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Sure is muggy out


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1816503 said:


> Sure is muggy out


The only problem with all the glass in the Kubota cabs.... Really hot days it's hard for the air to keep up, too much of a greenhouse effect.


----------



## Polarismalibu

94 west closed in Rogers FYI


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like NWS is predicting Armageddon Monday night.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1816505 said:


> 94 west closed in Rogers FYI


Should be back open now


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1816507 said:


> Looks like NWS is predicting Armageddon Monday night.


Just saw that as well


----------



## Ranger620

albhb3;1816482 said:


> who reads the paper anymore
> 
> merica:laughing:


I just got a new puppy and thats what I wanted to name her. Merica. Everybody thought I was nuts, only found a few that actually liked it. I thought it was catchy and unique.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1816504 said:


> The only problem with all the glass in the Kubota cabs.... Really hot days it's hard for the air to keep up, too much of a greenhouse effect.


Yeah I believe that!


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1816509 said:


> Should be back open now


Yep it is...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1816513 said:


> Yep it is...


Didn't sound real great on the radio


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1816515 said:


> Didn't sound real great on the radio


It was right behind my house. Didn't look very good ether.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1816516 said:


> It was right behind my house. Didn't look very good ether.


They never do at those speeds.


----------



## unit28

* impacts...this is the first significant heat wave of the
season...in a year that has been colder than normal. Many will
not be acclimated to the heat. These conditions may lead to a
heightened risk of heat related stress and illness...
Especially for the young and elderly...and those without air


----------



## qualitycut

So who is either working half day tomorrow or not at all?


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1816537 said:


> So who is either working half day tomorrow or not at all?


Half day for me.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1816537 said:


> So who is either working half day tomorrow or not at all?


I'm thinking not at all


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1816527 said:


> They never do at those speeds.


Still surprises me how people crash on a straight section of road. There was a crash in the same spot yesterday.


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1816540 said:


> Still surprises me how people crash on a straight section of road. There was a crash in the same spot yesterday.


There are always crashes along there.


----------



## TKLAWN

Atleast it's only going to hot one day, the rest of the week looks nice.wesport


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1816541 said:


> There are always crashes along there.


I'm sure it will get worse once it's 3 lanes soon. 101 will be bad with that stupid diverging diamond intersection there putting in


----------



## BossPlow614

Just returning home from Millville Pro MX Nationals, left Tuesday night. If you weren't there, you missed out. Weather looks great for tomorrow.


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;1816537 said:


> So who is either working half day tomorrow or not at all?


Guys doing shrubs from 7am to noon at the latest. I'm doing irrigation service calls till 1 or so.

Everyone should be fresh for Tuesday and the rest of the week that way.


----------



## djagusch

BossPlow614;1816550 said:


> Just returning home from Millville Pro MX Nationals, left Tuesday night. If you weren't there, you missed out. Weather looks great for tomorrow.


Any word on Stewart bailed on the 2 nd moto?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1816537 said:


> So who is either working half day tomorrow or not at all?


Trying for a half day. Have an irrigation system to do a little work at and clean out a bed at a house then that's it. See what the rest of the week brings


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1816537 said:


> So who is either working half day tomorrow or not at all?


We are working all day. You guys are a bunch of wimps. Just kidding of course but its going to be 94º not 105º. Excessive heat is no joke but tomorrow sounds workable. Not that I wouldn't love to stay home though.


----------



## qualitycut

Well I guess going to see what its like in the morning, we only would be mowing tomorrow but I hate working in the crap so am not going go make guys trim in it.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1816559 said:


> We are working all day. You guys are a bunch of wimps. Just kidding of course but its going to be 94º not 105º. Excessive heat is no joke but tomorrow sounds workable. Not that I wouldn't love to stay home though.


Yea and asphalt temps on roads could reach 130° no thanks.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1816562 said:


> Yea and asphalt temps on roads could reach 130° no thanks.


Asphalt is already 300º plus when we put it down. It does get a little hot at times but its all part of summer. We usually have stretches of a week or two in the 90's. Not sure what all the hype is about. I think the media has everyone freaked out. I heard kstp had something about the asphalt could explode tomorrow. Roads buckling....yes. Exploding asphalt....no.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1816565 said:


> Asphalt is already 300º plus when we put it down. It does get a little hot at times but its all part of summer. We usually have stretches of a week or two in the 90's. Not sure what all the hype is about. I think the media has everyone freaked out. I heard kstp had something about the asphalt could explode tomorrow. Roads buckling....yes. Exploding asphalt....no.


I think its more the fact it hasn't been hot this year and now its going to be 105+ heat index. Kind of a shock on the body.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1816559 said:


> We are working all day. You guys are a bunch of wimps. Just kidding of course but its going to be 94º not 105º. Excessive heat is no joke but tomorrow sounds workable. Not that I wouldn't love to stay home though.


I hate the heat, even if its safe I don't like to work in it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1816569 said:


> I hate the heat, even if its safe I don't like to work in it.


I don't like the heat either. Unless its not safe we are way too busy to waste a day right now. Hopefully we finish by mid afternoon to avoid the peak tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1816537 said:


> So who is either working half day tomorrow or not at all?


Me.............


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1816559 said:


> We are working all day. You guys are a bunch of wimps. Just kidding of course but its going to be 94º not 105º. Excessive heat is no joke but tomorrow sounds workable. Not that I wouldn't love to stay home though.


Same here... 7-3... I've got the cooler loaded for tomorrow and we just have 2 small landscape tear outs to do...


----------



## BossPlow614

djagusch;1816554 said:


> Any word on Stewart bailed on the 2 nd moto?


I haven't heard anything yet on that. That red flag & restart was interesting though.

Tomorrow's full day of mowing should be great! I'll sweat out all the calories from the beer & liquor I've drank since Tuesday.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1816566 said:


> I think its more the fact it hasn't been hot this year and now its going to be 105+ heat index. Kind of a shock on the body.


I agree. Last week we struggled to get in the 60's one day. But it looks like low/mid 70' s next week


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1816565 said:


> Asphalt is already 300º plus when we put it down. It does get a little hot at times but its all part of summer. We usually have stretches of a week or two in the 90's. Not sure what all the hype is about. I think the media has everyone freaked out. I heard kstp had something about the asphalt could explode tomorrow. Roads buckling....yes. Exploding asphalt....no.


I saw that. They even said that about asphalt and concrete. Feel bad for the truckers with full loads and re cap tires. Heat kills those.


----------



## BossPlow614

To add: I pretty much lost my voice screaming & cheering for the Minnesota riders yesterday as well as the screaming to others throughout the camping area when we were rolling around on my golf carts.


----------



## NorthernProServ




----------



## Drakeslayer

What has Novak been saying?


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1816586 said:


> What has Novak been saying?


He's getting all hot and bothered about the strom potential Monday.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;1816584 said:


>


That moved south a little


----------



## Drakeslayer

Never mind. I just saw we are under the gun again.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We are working all day. I have a driver that goes home about 2ish to work his second job. Anyone feeling I'll or tired will be sent home with him.

It's one day in the 90's. Not like last year or the year before where it was a month of 90's.

I'd like at least a week. Get the nonirrigated grass off the list for a while.

We have 25 properties to mow and 20 bushes to pull out today.

Can't run the risk of tomorrow being delayed with rain to skip out on today's work.


----------



## SnowGuy73

75° breezy hazy.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

No dew for once. Lawns are getting crispy


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1816600 said:


> No dew for once. Lawns are getting crispy


Crab grass likely to follow!


----------



## SnowGuy73

I almost forgot its sales tax day......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1816602 said:


> I almost forgot its sales tax day......


Freaked out on Saturday. Thought I'd missed it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My guys got to the first lawn for the week.

"Boss, we have a low tire on the Grandstand".





They just left the gas station. This mower was in the enclosed trailer. They would have had to put the mower out of the trailer.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1816606 said:


> My guys got to the first lawn for the week.
> 
> "Boss, we have a low tire on the Grandstand".
> .
> 
> They just left the gas station. This mower was in the enclosed trailer. They would have had to put the mower out of the trailer.


I carry a jumper box that has a compresser built in


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1816609 said:


> I carry a jumper box that has a compresser built in


Okay, I get where that would work. But they JUST LEFT THE GAS STATION.

Tomorrow morning there will be an employee specifically in charge of tires.

If they can see the tire is low now when they get to the yard, they should have seen it low at the station when they pull it off to fill it up.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1816609 said:


> I carry a jumper box that has a compresser built in


Good thinkin! I need to get one!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1816605 said:


> Freaked out on Saturday. Thought I'd missed it.


That was me last due day!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1816612 said:


> That was me last due day!


I was also thinking I'd owe close to $3,000 for June. Only $1,600.

Forgot we did much extra work for the school and city which is non taxable.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1816614 said:


> I was also thinking I'd owe close to $3,000 for June. Only $1,600.
> 
> Forgot we did much extra work for the school and city which is non taxable.


I hear you, that tax exempt can get tricky.


----------



## qualitycut

If anyone has interest in a irrigation bid in south Minneapolis let me know ASAP. Small area.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1816609 said:


> I carry a jumper box that has a compresser built in


That's what I do. Cheap investment saves a ton of time.


----------



## andersman02

Guys are running a 1/2 day today, finish up tomorrow.

Worried about stressing out the grass and them getting sick


----------



## SSS Inc.

What a gorgeous day to lay asphalt. Actually its not too bad.......yet.


----------



## qualitycut

We didn't work at all. I had a on get pushed back a day so no biggy, gave me a excuse to get caught up on my QuickBooks and bills.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1816628 said:


> What a gorgeous day to lay asphalt. Actually its not too bad.......yet.


You're right... not too bad yet


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Friggin sucks and all I've been doing is sitting in the air conditioning in the truck or talking with project managers on site.

I feel bad for my guys...... Kinda. They can suck it up one day.


----------



## qualitycut

qualitycut;1816620 said:


> If anyone has interest in a irrigation bid in south Minneapolis let me know ASAP. Small area.


Anyone? Pretty much guaranteed to get the job.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1816634 said:


> Anyone? Pretty much guaranteed to get the job.


Why don't you want it? Bet Cb might want to look at it.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1816636 said:


> Why don't you want it? Bet Cb might want to look at it.


I don't do irrigation.


----------



## BossPlow614

I sent you a pm Quality. 

Beautiful out!!!


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1816634 said:


> Anyone? Pretty much guaranteed to get the job.


When does it need to be done by?

Edit: Ranger was looking for some work


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1816640 said:


> When does it need to be done by?
> 
> Edit: Ranger was looking for some work


Idk just need a bid for irrigation for now.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1816602 said:


> I almost forgot its sales tax day......


Paid mine last night. It SUCKED


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1816634 said:


> Anyone? Pretty much guaranteed to get the job.


Sent you a PM


----------



## SSS Inc.

Its hot now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1816657 said:


> Its hot now.


These things are true!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1816650 said:


> Paid mine last night. It SUCKED


Its always does...


----------



## qualitycut

Now I'm kinda feeling guilty I didn't work. I did get a lot of other crap done though


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1816666 said:


> Now I'm kinda feeling guilty I didn't work. I did get a lot of other crap done though


I would. The joy of getting home to the ac set at about 62° is worth every minute working in the heat. If I get home and the wife adjusted it I'm going to be upset.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1816667 said:


> I would. The joy of getting home to the ac set at about 62° is worth every minute working in the heat. If I get home and the wife adjusted it I'm going to be upset.


Only thing is I got oil in skid and mowers changed, blades sharpened and all my receipts from the last two weeks entered in QuickBooks so I was productive.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1816672 said:


> Only thing is I got oil in skid and mowers changed, blades sharpened and all my receipts from the last two weeks entered in QuickBooks so I was productive.


Hey, that's work!

That all needs to get done as well!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1816678 said:


> Hey, that's work!
> 
> That all needs to get done as well!


Just went to put the filter on the skid and they gave me the wrong one!!! Sales guy is dropping it off on his way home though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We did 20 properties from townhomes / apartments down to strip malls, pulled 17 bushes, finished 1 rough mow, did another rough mow. Replaced a spindle that went out in the field, schmoozed with a couple project managers at a couple of sites to get my guys more hours now that the grass is going to be done for a while.

Pretty good day all in all, I spent 90% of it in the truck or either tractor.


----------



## albhb3

I dont know about you guys but its not that bad out. Now a few years back when it was 125 heat index and worked 14 hours in the railyard, now that sucked but if I remember right it was OT and close to a $600 pay day. Damn I miss that gig


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1816690 said:


> I dont know about you guys but its not that bad out. Now a few years back when it was 125 heat index and worked 14 hours in the railyard, now that sucked but if I remember right it was OT and close to a $600 pay day. Damn I miss that gig


Its hot when your out there for a bit.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Storms look to stay north? Looks like a few showers here.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1816695 said:


> Storms look to stay north? Looks like a few showers here.


Yea that's what it looks like


----------



## qualitycut

My properties I'm wanting to dry out are dry in half of the spots and then the rest is green. Cafe


----------



## Polarismalibu

Thunderstorm watch now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1816695 said:


> Storms look to stay north? Looks like a few showers here.


That's what I was just going to post.

Fine by me.

Want to go to Vegas (or somewhere) for a couple of days for our 15th wedding anniversary. Would be nice if there wasn't much work.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1816702 said:


> Thunderstorm watch now


Not for us, ND.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1816704 said:


> Not for us, ND.


I see that now. The alert on my phone went off I assumed it was for here.


----------



## unit28

*Tornado Warning(s)
all or portions of the following counties,
In North Dakota: Eddy, Griggs, Nelson, Steele

*Severe Thunderstorm Warning(s)
all or portions of the following counties,
In North Dakota: Barnes, Eddy, Foster, Grand Forks, Grand Forks, Griggs, Nelson, Steele, Stutsman, Wells
In South Dakota: McPherson
In Minnesota: Polk


----------



## unit28

http://radar.weather.gov/radar.php?product=N0Z&rid=MVX&loop=no

Grand. Forks


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;1816640 said:


> When does it need to be done by?
> 
> Edit: Ranger was looking for some work


Thanks for thinking of me. I dont do irrigation though. If if it were my own home I'd give it a try. Found a few projects to do just stuff to keep me busy. Working on ins company on some flood damage hoping it comes thru on the high side.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Don't drink red powerade after brushing your teeth. About made me spit it out. Nasty


----------



## Greenery

sicksphivewon foorsevintoo toosevinwonfoor


Why are people so paranoid about putting there number on cl.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1816717 said:


> Don't drink red powerade after brushing your teeth. About made me spit it out. Nasty


Umm that kinda defeats the purpose if your going to put that sugar back in


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1816718 said:


> sicksphivewon foorsevintoo toosevinwonfoor
> 
> Why are people so paranoid about putting there number on cl.


I think sales calls and stuff.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1816722 said:


> Umm that kinda defeats the purpose if your going to put that sugar back in


I was thinking the same.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1816722 said:


> Umm that kinda defeats the purpose if your going to put that sugar back in


But its a given fact it'll happen sooner or later


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1816723 said:


> I think sales calls and stuff.


Isn't that why they make a cl ad? To sell cafe.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1816727 said:


> Isn't that why they make a cl ad? To sell sh¡t.


He means telemarketers calling them to sell something. Not buy what there add is for


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1816726 said:


> But its a given fact it'll happen sooner or later


Hmmmmm.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1816728 said:


> He means telemarketers calling them to sell something. Not buy what there add is for


I don't put it on there to avoid the tire kickers that aren't really interested but are bored and lonely.


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;1816728 said:


> He means telemarketers calling them to sell something. Not buy what there add is for


Yeah I know, just being a smarty butt.

I'm burnt out on cl, I've been searching it way too much for various items and its almost always a runaround trying to buy something off there.

Latest thing is a mower and there isn't anything of value on there for me. I basically just said f it and picked up an older scag w/b to get us through the next couple weeks until I get this walker engine sorted out. 2 grand for a new engine so I'm rebuilding.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Good. Just like winter.... Yay for me, I guess.

"Storms, mainly along and north of 94."

I'm in a watch now.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1816735 said:


> Good. Just like winter.... Yay for me, I guess.
> 
> "Storms, mainly along and north of 94."
> 
> I'm in a watch now.


Well the good thing is most of its going to run right off so don't think its going to really help green things up


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I saw brickman down here. Wonder what the hell they are up to


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1816736 said:


> Well the good thing is most of its going to run right off so don't think its going to really help green things up


Yeah, my schools are going to get too hard pretty quick and just run off.

The city stuff is all sand. Dries out quick.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1816735 said:


> Good. Just like winter.... Yay for me, I guess.
> 
> "Storms, mainly along and north of 94."
> 
> I'm in a watch now.


That means I will somehow end up getting 2" of rain in my area. The whole thing will develop 50 miles south.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1816735 said:


> Good. Just like winter.... Yay for me, I guess.
> 
> "Storms, mainly along and north of 94."
> 
> I'm in a watch now.


Told you!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1816737 said:


> I saw brickman down here. Wonder what the hell they are up to


Working, maybe.......


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1816737 said:


> I saw brickman down here. Wonder what the hell they are up to


Working for pennies


----------



## Drakeslayer

My guess is it was just an estimator low balling......


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1816741 said:


> Working, maybe.......


O I thought they maybe got lost


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1816744 said:


> O I thought they maybe got lost


I think when they are in an area they cover about a 100 mile radius.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1816745 said:


> I think when they are in an area they cover about a 100 mile radius.


I'm trying to remember what the store was I saw them doing here...... Probably one down there as well.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1816745 said:


> I think when they are in an area they cover about a 100 mile radius.


Like lwnmr? Lol


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1816748 said:


> Like lwnmr? Lol


Richard. He worked (sort of, just sat in truck or tractor). While you did un needed paperwork.


----------



## Camden

Quality - Did CB handle that irrigation bid?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1816748 said:


> Like lwnmr? Lol


No comment.....


----------



## Polarismalibu

Brainard is about to take a beating 75 mph straight line winds and hail.

Lwnmr the southern edge is going to get you pretty good in the next couple hours.


----------



## Camden

It's storming like crazy here right now but we somehow still have power/internet/cable.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1816755 said:


> It's storming like crazy here right now but we somehow still have power/internet/cable.


Hopefully you didn't just jinx yourself lol


----------



## Camden

Literally 30 seconds after I wrote that last post we had the biggest crack of thunder so far. I thought for sure that would be the one that took everything down but I'm still here.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1816757 said:


> Literally 30 seconds after I wrote that last post we had the biggest crack of thunder so far. I thought for sure that would be the one that took everything down but I'm still here.


The worst part should just about be past your area now


----------



## Deershack

Going to my son's cabin on the Whitefish chain on Wed. Hope it's still there.

He calls it a cabin. At 4000 sq ft, it's a LARGE cabin. Last year he bought a flyboard, this year he bought a wake boat. Can't wait to see what next year brings.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Deershack;1816759 said:


> Going to my son's cabin on the Whitefish chain on Wed. Hope it's still there.
> 
> He calls it a cabin. At 4000 sq ft, it's a LARGE cabin. Last year he bought a flyboard, this year he bought a wake boat. Can't wait to see what next year brings.


What boat did he get? We got a wakesetter a few years ago well worth the money.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1816754 said:


> Brainard is about to take a beating 75 mph straight line winds and hail.
> 
> Lwnmr the southern edge is going to get you pretty good in the next couple hours.


Rain got to within about 20 miles from me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bit dark out this morning to get started @ 5 am.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1816748 said:


> Like lwnmr? Lol


I only have a 100 mile radius for snow. And only if I'm on the clock the whole time.


----------



## SnowGuy73

79° calm foggy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Actually, not bad out this morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;1816750 said:


> Richard. He worked (sort of, just sat in truck or tractor). While you did un needed paperwork.


Some people would argue it's more difficult managing property managers and employee personalities than doing the physical labor.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Wind really picked up here, hope it lasts all day.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1816741 said:


> Working, maybe.......


Never saw the idiots down here before. Nothing really big enough. Don't they like the big stuff where they have 8-10 guys working? Cripes you'd think that there would more than enough in the metro area


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1816780 said:


> Never saw the idiots down here before. Nothing really big enough. Don't they like the big stuff where they have 8-10 guys working? Cripes you'd think that there would more than enough in the metro area


I see them doing some Washington County properties (at least I think county, the library and a park & ride, although park & ride might be DOT or Met Council).

Anyways, if you have government based properties in the area, might be that, or a national property they had to take on to get the rest in the region.

The crew that mows the properties next to our bank is just 1 truck/trailer with 3 guys.


----------



## BossPlow614

Does anyone have a report on sod from Magnusson? (sp)


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1816786 said:


> Does anyone have a report on sod from Magnusson? (sp)


I had some from them last week and it was ugly looking stuff


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1816786 said:


> Does anyone have a report on sod from Magnusson? (sp)


It was bad. I would only lay it if you have to


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1816780 said:


> Never saw the idiots down here before. Nothing really big enough. Don't they like the big stuff where they have 8-10 guys working? Cripes you'd think that there would more than enough in the metro area


They do some hotels in this area I know, only a crew of three doing those.


----------



## SnowGuy73

This is going to be a short day...... 3.5 hours in and I'm almost two hours ahead of schedule!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1816795 said:


> This is going to be a short day...... 3.5 hours in and I'm almost two hours ahead of schedule!


I went past some yards for tomorrow, they are definitely off of the list for then.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

At least Novak is still stating the obvious.... 7 minutes ago....

"Rain missed so. Minnesota last night".


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1816796 said:


> I went past some yards for tomorrow, they are definitely off of the list for then.


We are flying also. No double cutting!


----------



## Drakeslayer

BossPlow614;1816786 said:


> Does anyone have a report on sod from Magnusson? (sp)


Got some yesterday. It was nice and green, only problem was the rolls were only 4' long. Not sure why.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1816798 said:


> At least Novak is still stating the obvious.... 7 minutes ago....
> 
> "Rain missed so. Minnesota last night".


Damn!..... He sure is putting that doctorate to use now!

What a clown!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1816796 said:


> I went past some yards for tomorrow, they are definitely off of the list for then.


I haven't skipped any yet, just able to mow at full speed for once.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1816802 said:


> I haven't skipped any yet, just able to mow at full speed for once.


Maybe that was why I had to triple cut lol I can't not go full speed it seems


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1816781 said:


> I see them doing some Washington County properties (at least I think county, the library and a park & ride, although park & ride might be DOT or Met Council).
> 
> Anyways, if you have government based properties in the area, might be that, or a national property they had to take on to get the rest in the region.
> 
> The crew that mows the properties next to our bank is just 1 truck/trailer with 3 guys.


Saw the truck at Lowes and McDonalds. Good lick with McDonalds. They are cheapos. I just can't see the profit in sending a crew all the way down for a full days work let alone one place. And with 35 the way it is


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1816796 said:


> I went past some yards for tomorrow, they are definitely off of the list for then.


Isn't it funny that 3 weeks ago lawns needed to be skipped from too much rain? I had water standing in most of mine the week I left for vacation. Now they are getting toasty


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1816804 said:


> Maybe that was why I had to triple cut lol I can't not go full speed it seems


I should say full cutting speed, not full speed as in transport speed.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1816805 said:


> Saw the truck at Lowes and McDonalds. Good lick with McDonalds. They are cheapos. I just can't see the profit in sending a crew all the way down for a full days work let alone one place. And with 35 the way it is


Maybe it was Lowe's that I seen them at.... I don't remember.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1816800 said:


> Got some yesterday. It was nice and green, only problem was the rolls were only 4' long. Not sure why.


Ours were different lengths and widths


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1816808 said:


> I should say full cutting speed, not full speed as in transport speed.


That's what I mean. I'm so used to doing that it's hard to slow down


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1816813 said:


> That's what I mean. I'm so used to doing that it's hard to slow down


I hear you..


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1816786 said:


> Does anyone have a report on sod from Magnusson? (sp)


Not Magnusson, but got a full pallet from Fricke today and it was fantastic... also an update... they now think they'll be cutting the rest of the year


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1816825 said:


> Not Magnusson, but got a full pallet from Fricke today and it was fantastic... also an update... they now think they'll be cutting the rest of the year


How's your Famous Dave's for lunch? You could have invited us all you know!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1816828 said:


> How's your Famous Dave's for lunch? You could have invited us all you know!


Someone is in **** Rapids.


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;1816804 said:


> Maybe that was why I had to triple cut lol I can't not go full speed it seems


I do the same thing, I would rather go full speed twice rather than slow one time. It also seems like everytime I would do the slow cut I would have to go over it again anyways.


----------



## Deershack

Polarismalibu;1816760 said:


> What boat did he get? We got a wakesetter a few years ago well worth the money.


I haven't seen it yet. Think it's a MasterCraft.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If cb is playing his cards right, he's not paying for lunch either.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just got an email to tell my crew we aren't allowed to start mowing before 8 am at a certain town home.

We don't leave my house until 7 am, and do a different town home before this one.

A resident complained that we were mowing at 6:15 am.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1816849 said:


> Just got an email to tell my crew we aren't allowed to start mowing before 8 am at a certain town home.
> 
> We don't leave my house until 7 am, and do a different town home before this one.
> 
> A resident complained that we were mowing at 6:15 am.


And this is one reason why town homes suck!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1816849 said:


> Just got an email to tell my crew we aren't allowed to start mowing before 8 am at a certain town home.
> 
> We don't leave my house until 7 am, and do a different town home before this one.
> 
> A resident complained that we were mowing at 6:15 am.


They sound a little nuts or their clock was set wrong or heard another crew or had nothing else to complain about today.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1816828 said:


> How's your Famous Dave's for lunch? You could have invited us all you know!


This is why I tell my guys I always know what's up!



LwnmwrMan22;1816829 said:


> Someone is in **** Rapids.


Yep!



LwnmwrMan22;1816848 said:


> If cb is playing his cards right, he's not paying for lunch either.


Yep again!


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;1816620 said:


> If anyone has interest in a irrigation bid in south Minneapolis let me know ASAP. Small area.


Assuming you found someone but if not I will come look at it tomorrow.



BossPlow614;1816786 said:


> Does anyone have a report on sod from Magnusson? (sp)





 qualitycut;1816812 said:


> Ours were different lengths and widths


We have had a few pallets in the last week. First was garbage, second was great, one yesterday was junk again and when back in the afternoon a new truck rolled in that looked good. They said they are done cutting wherever they were cutting and now cutting in Ham Lake. Supposed to be better.
I would call ahead though it seems to go out as fast as it comes in. Price is up also.


----------



## ryde307

So this happened today.

Injectors again. Luckily it's all under warranty. Supposed to be done and back tomorrow afternoon.

Good thing is these came in yesterday. Anyone looking for a skid I would suggest looking into Cat's ease program right now. The 242 is $406 a month and the 272 is $437. 5 year lease fully loaded.


Winter rentals also went up. A skid is on average $800 a month for 5 months.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1816863 said:


> Assuming you found someone but if not I will come look at it tomorrow.
> 
> We have had a few pallets in the last week. First was garbage, second was great, one yesterday was junk again and when back in the afternoon a new truck rolled in that looked good. They said they are done cutting wherever they were cutting and now cutting in Ham Lake. Supposed to be better.
> I would call ahead though it seems to go out as fast as it comes in. Price is up also.


How much did it?


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;1816866 said:


> How much did it?


I believe it was $2.20 a yard for a full pallet.


----------



## Camden

ryde307;1816864 said:


> Good thing is these came in yesterday. Anyone looking for a skid I would suggest looking into Cat's ease program right now. The 242 is $406 a month and the 272 is $437. 5 year lease fully loaded.


If you agree to purchase them after 5 years, what's the payoff amount?


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;1816864 said:


> So this happened today.
> 
> Injectors again. Luckily it's all under warranty. Supposed to be done and back tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> Good thing is these came in yesterday. Anyone looking for a skid I would suggest looking into Cat's ease program right now. The 242 is $406 a month and the 272 is $437. 5 year lease fully loaded.
> 
> 
> Winter rentals also went up. A skid is on average $800 a month for 5 months.


Wow that's a good deal on that lease


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1816874 said:


> Wow that's a good deal on that lease


Not if the payoff is still $42,000 after 5 years.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1816873 said:


> If you agree to purchase them after 5 years, what's the payoff amount?


A lot.........


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1816877 said:


> Not if the payoff is still $42,000 after 5 years.


I'm guessing 20 give or take. It still makes more sense than renting for a 5 month period at $800.

$1200 bucks and you get it for 7 additional months.


----------



## jimslawnsnow




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1816885 said:


> I'm guessing 20 give or take. It still makes more sense than renting for a 5 month period at $800.
> 
> $1200 bucks and you get it for 7 additional months.


I agree. Unless you can get a deal like I pulled last year, buy it in the fall, run it all winter, burn the tires off with no equipment failures and sell it in the spring for about $2,000 less.


----------



## Polarismalibu

It's really nice out tonight.


----------



## Deershack

My son just called and asked that I bring my saw with me on Thur when I go to his "cabin". They got hit hard with the storm in the Brainard area. He was having a business meeting for his execs and a bunch of trees came down. One fell across two SUV's but hung up before it touched the trucks. They lost power which means the well pump was out so they had to adjourn to the boats and go to one of the local bars to complete their meeting. Tough having those kind of hardships but I think they will be able to get through it all till tomorrow.

He just called back because I asked if I should also bring my genset with me. His property manager just showed up with a 8kw unit he drove to Duluth to get. Got the last one in the store.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Camden;1816873 said:


> If you agree to purchase them after 5 years, what's the payoff amount?


I'm guessing about $19,215 on the 242 and $27,405 on the 272. Am I close:laughing:


----------



## Deershack

I think the thing they are missing the most is ice for the drinks.


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;1816901 said:


> I'm guessing about $19,215 on the 242 and $27,405 on the 272. Am I close:laughing:


Wow, if that's correct then after 5 years you just barely paid over half of it off


----------



## SSS Inc.

Which one of you guys plowed Fleetfarm in Brooklyn Center for twelve years?? Well I hate to break it to ya but according to a request for bid you're not going to do it anymore. Anyone else get the letter from them? 


Lwnmwr, Do you know a guy named Mark St Sauver? (sp)


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1816906 said:


> Which one of you guys plowed Fleetfarm in Brooklyn Center for twelve years?? Well I hate to break it to ya but according to a request for bid you're not going to do it anymore. Anyone else get the letter from them?
> 
> Lwnmwr, Do you know a guy named Mark St Sauver? (sp)


They send that letter out every year. There has been at least 3 companies in there over the past 5 years alone.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1816904 said:


> Wow, if that's correct then after 5 years you just barely paid over half of it off


That seems like how those leases work. You definitely don't want to buy it after.


----------



## qualitycut

One bobcat was 460 a month with 12k buy out


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1816907 said:


> They send that letter out every year. There has been at least 3 companies in there over the past 5 years alone.


I believe it. I'm just not sure what they think they will gain by putting that in the letter. My immediate reaction is that they're a pain to work with and I side with the contractor that was doing it. (Not sure why that is my reaction). It just seemed weird.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1816906 said:


> Which one of you guys plowed Fleetfarm in Brooklyn Center for twelve years?? Well I hate to break it to ya but according to a request for bid you're not going to do it anymore. Anyone else get the letter from them?
> 
> Lwnmwr, Do you know a guy named Mark St Sauver? (sp)


No. Not sure if he's related to the St Sauver's in Scandia that are in the newspaper quite a bit for legal reasons. I'm not sure if I know him personally.

Saw in the local news paper another one of my banks are closing October 17.

Guess they can't afford the $400 / month I'm charging.


----------



## andersman02

speaking of snow has anyone been receiving much or giving many bids. We've onot gotten 1 request for a 55+ coop. Still is early though


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1816906 said:


> Which one of you guys plowed Fleetfarm in Brooklyn Center for twelve years?? Well I hate to break it to ya but according to a request for bid you're not going to do it anymore. Anyone else get the letter from them?
> 
> Lwnmwr, Do you know a guy named Mark St Sauver? (sp)


There's a fleet farm in Brooklyn center?....


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1816917 said:


> No. Not sure if he's related to the St Sauver's in Scandia that are in the newspaper quite a bit for legal reasons. I'm not sure if I know him personally.


He lives in Stacy and is looking to work for us. Long drive.


----------



## qualitycut

andersman02;1816918 said:


> speaking of snow has anyone been receiving much or giving many bids. We've onot gotten 1 request for a 55+ coop. Still is early though


Nothing strictly snow but seasonal stuff. People that are on top of it will be calling in the next month or two but the rest will call November 1st


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1816919 said:


> There's a fleet farm in Brooklyn center?....


It's in Brooklyn Park


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1816921 said:


> He lives in Stacy and is looking to work for us. Long drive.


No help here, sorry.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1816919 said:


> There's a fleet farm in Brooklyn center?....


You knew what I meant you jerk!:realmad:


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1816906 said:


> Which one of you guys plowed Fleetfarm in Brooklyn Center for twelve years?? Well I hate to break it to ya but according to a request for bid you're not going to do it anymore. Anyone else get the letter from them?
> 
> Lwnmwr, Do you know a guy named Mark St Sauver? (sp)


I did it for several years when I worked for a previous company... that lot was terrible... now I see they're re-doing it


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1816930 said:


> I did it for several years when I worked for a previous company... that lot was terrible... now I see they're re-doing it


They lost it a few years back.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1816930 said:


> I did it for several years when I worked for a previous company... that lot was terrible... now I see they're re-doing it


Yeah, whole new lot. Its about time. Fleetfarm seems to wait to maintain the lots until the bitter end.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1816932 said:


> Yeah, whole new lot. Its about time. Fleetfarm seems to wait to maintain the lots until the bitter end.


You guys doing the work there now?


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1816932 said:


> Yeah, whole new lot. Its about time. Fleetfarm seems to wait to maintain the lots until the bitter end.


The carver fleet farm must pay good considering the amount of salt that laid down each event. I can't imagine what the sidewalk and lot will look like in the next 10 years.


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone have a place to get some boulders near st Louis park ?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1816933 said:


> You guys doing the work there now?


Nope, we've bid work there in the past but they never did anything. Not sure who is working on it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1816926 said:


> It's in Brooklyn Park


Though I was missing something.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Thinking of running to Kansas City next Thursday for the Twins game.

Anything to do in Kansas City while we're there?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1816928 said:


> You knew what I meant you jerk!:realmad:


Hahahahah....

Someone crabby tonight.


----------



## Camden

The ballpark is a long way from the center of KC so be prepared for that. The area is known for their BBQ so there are lots of places that really do it up nice. They have a Valleyfair type place too so that's an option. And I know you like casinos and there are a couple of those on riverboats.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1816941 said:


> Thinking of running to Kansas City next Thursday for the Twins game.
> 
> Anything to do in Kansas City while we're there?


Worlds tallest water slide just opened there. Pretty crazy on a 4 man raft.

http://www.schlitterbahn.com/kansas-city/rides/all-new-verruckt


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Drakeslayer;1816934 said:


> The carver fleet farm must pay good considering the amount of salt that laid down each event. I can't imagine what the sidewalk and lot will look like in the next 10 years.


Ours is the same way. Even when there's just frost on the ground. A whole 8' stainless spreader full. Parking lot is just white after the snow and ice is melted and dry


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1816943 said:


> The ballpark is a long way from the center of KC so be prepared for that. The area is known for their BBQ so there are lots of places that really do it up nice. They have a Valleyfair type place too so that's an option. And I know you like casinos and there are a couple of those on riverboats.


Yeah, wife and I were thinking of going to Vegas for 3-4 days for our 15th.

Now we're thinking that maybe make a quick 3-4 day run to Kansas City with the family for the Twin's game, hit up the amusement park, check out that water slide with the kids.

Be about the same money, plus we don't feel bad we didn't do much with the kids.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1816947 said:


> Yeah, wife and I were thinking of going to Vegas for 3-4 days for our 15th.
> 
> Now we're thinking that maybe make a quick 3-4 day run to Kansas City with the family for the Twin's game, hit up the amusement park, check out that water slide with the kids.
> 
> Be about the same money, plus we don't feel bad we didn't do much with the kids.


Get 2 rooms


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1816947 said:


> Yeah, wife and I were thinking of going to Vegas for 3-4 days for our 15th.
> 
> Now we're thinking that maybe make a quick 3-4 day run to Kansas City with the family for the Twin's game, hit up the amusement park, check out that water slide with the kids.
> 
> Be about the same money, plus we don't feel bad we didn't do much with the kids.


Can we all come with??


----------



## Camden

I took the family to Branson, MO last year and it was a blast. Watched the Twins in KC on the way down, then Branson and Silver Dollar City after that. I'd go again tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

61° calm clear.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1816953 said:


> I took the family to Branson, MO last year and it was a blast. Watched the Twins in KC on the way down, then Branson and Silver Dollar City after that. I'd go again tomorrow.


My parents keep wanting to go down there, but my wife has it stuck in her head it'll be dumb.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Minimal dew....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Perfect morning!


----------



## andersman02

Yeah its nice, very very cool out, was a bit chilled letting my dog out this morn in my skibbies


----------



## SnoFarmer

This heat & humidity is for southerners.
I've about had it with the mosquitoes.

When I take my dogs for a walk and there is latterly a cloud/swarm of them right on there heels.
Now the black flies & deer flies are emerging.

Maybe I'm just getting old or this battle is.

It's to cold to go outside in the winter at -35F
and in the summer you don't dare go outside with out showering in deet first.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I sprayed some Cross-Check last week in my yard.
I can walk in the grass and there's no deer flies or mosquitos. Nice for the trampoline.

Walk into the garden or by the brush pile and they are everywhere.


----------



## SnoFarmer

The screens on the windows are covered with them in the am.

so i have to spray my 10ac and the neighbors on ether side too? I need some room for my dog pack to roam.

any of you spray for mosquitoes using that wintergreen spray and a backpack-blower or what ever is used to control them?

I've been thinking about getting into this.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1816975 said:


> I sprayed some Cross-Check last week in my yard.
> I can walk in the grass and there's no deer flies or mosquitos. Nice for the trampoline.
> 
> Walk into the garden or by the brush pile and they are everywhere.


Is that the stuff jdl sells?


----------



## SnowGuy73

I think everyone on my Wednesday route cranked up their irrigation!

Everything is soaked and long.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1816987 said:


> Is that the stuff jdl sells?


Yeah. .... . ... . .. ...... .


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1816960 said:


> My parents keep wanting to go down there, but my wife has it stuck in her head it'll be dumb.


I'll admit that I wasn't overly fired up to go either (except to watch the Twins) but I'm sure glad I agreed to it. Branson doesn't have much for nightlife but the shows are great and there are tons of excellent restaurants. It's good wholesome fun that's perfect for a family.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I was just told Apparently someone tried to drag my dump trailer away will the safety chains last night. Really getting sick of people messing with stuff.


----------



## ryde307

Camden;1816873 said:


> If you agree to purchase them after 5 years, what's the payoff amount?





Drakeslayer;1816901 said:


> I'm guessing about $19,215 on the 242 and $27,405 on the 272. Am I close:laughing:


These numbers are correct. I have no interest in purchasing them after at this time. If machine prices continue to rise it may be worth buying and reselling but we will see. But for a cheap monthly payment we get new machines with a powertrain warranty the entire time of the lease. Last winter we rented 4 skids. This winter we will need 5 -7 as of now. We sub leased the 227 to someone who needs it for the summer moving pallets around. So our winter rental is now half on that machine. The other we needed around the shop so for a small upcharge from winter we get it all season.



Polarismalibu;1816996 said:


> I was just told Apparently someone tried to drag my dump trailer away will the safety chains last night. Really getting sick of people messing with stuff.


That sucks. We have had a few things go missing this season.


----------



## qualitycut

Well fence panel hit at the neighbors 250 down the drain


----------



## cbservicesllc

Anyone have a recommendation for a GOOD backpack sprayer? I have a couple Lesco's that I hate because the hand pump is practically behind your back!


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;1817007 said:


> Anyone have a recommendation for a GOOD backpack sprayer? I have a couple Lesco's that I hate because the hand pump is practically behind your back!


Solo makes the best one hands down, don't even look at anything else.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1817007 said:


> Anyone have a recommendation for a GOOD backpack sprayer? I have a couple Lesco's that I hate because the hand pump is practically behind your back!


Got onebat ace that has it extend out more in the fronr


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1817009 said:


> Solo makes the best one hands down, don't even look at anything else.


Yea that's the brand


----------



## Greenery

Camden;1817009 said:


> Solo makes the best one hands down, don't even look at anything else.


Every solo I've used or owned has leaked from the cap which runs down your back.. No thank you


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1817009 said:


> Solo makes the best one hands down, don't even look at anything else.


Agreed.........


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1817013 said:


> Every solo I've used or owned has leaked from the cap which runs down your back.. No thank you


Not a solo cup silly


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1817013 said:


> Every solo I've used or owned has leaked from the cap which runs down your back.. No thank you


Same.........


----------



## Camden

Greenery;1817013 said:


> Every solo I've used or owned has leaked from the cap which runs down your back.. No thank you


That would suck. I had a leaker one time but it was from a bad clamp. Never had a problem with the cap. What brand sprayer do you run?


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1817017 said:


> Same.........


What?? You had the same problem as Green? That's bizarre! I wonder if a bad batch made it's way through the Twin Cities.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1817019 said:


> What?? You had the same problem as Green? That's bizarre! I wonder if a bad batch made it's way through the Twin Cities.


Mine was quite a few years ago.

Now I just buy the 2 gallon whatever is on sale at Menard's for $10 with a relief valve sprayer.

That and a auxiliary tank on the Zspray for the large jobs.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Stupid exmark acts like no one is on the seat and dies if I take the parking brake off. It's always something with this thing

Bad seat switch??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1817028 said:


> Stupid exmark acts like no one is on the seat and dies if I take the parking brake off. It's always something with this thing
> 
> Bad seat switch??


Pull the clip from the safety switch u dear the seat and shove a piece of utility flag in it to make a jumper.

It's what we had to do before my seat was fixed.


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1817007 said:


> Anyone have a recommendation for a GOOD backpack sprayer? I have a couple Lesco's that I hate because the hand pump is practically behind your back!


Try the Chapin, Northern Tool has them or Amazon. Been holding up well so far.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Somebody grabbed the wrong bottle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :laughing::laughing:



















Whole backyard was toast too.


----------



## Greenery

Uh oh! Well at least there aren't any weeds.


----------



## gc3

He'll think twice before doing that again !


----------



## NorthernProServ

Greenery;1817040 said:


> Uh oh! Well at least there aren't any weeds.





gc3;1817042 said:


> He'll think twice before doing that again !


Maybe he does not feel like mowing anymore this year, mission accomplished I guess.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1817024 said:


> Mine was quite a few years ago.
> 
> .


Same hear, last one was about five years ago.

I have been using these for a few years and have had zero leaks other than a couple dribbles from the tip.

That reminds me, the external pumps on the solo ones leaked also. Maybe they have improved over the years.


----------



## Green Grass

Greenery;1817013 said:


> Every solo I've used or owned has leaked from the cap which runs down your back.. No thank you


Agreed but have not bought them for a few years. I also had the bottom pump leak on one.


----------



## TKLAWN

Yeah, our yard really hasn't grown that much this week it really doesn't need mowing.

Well yeah, since it's irrigated and I've double cut it every week so far this year and haven't charged you extra,that would be perfect. Also can I please double cut it next week for the same price, some people.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1817039 said:


> Somebody grabbed the wrong bottle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :laughing::laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whole backyard was toast too.


Been seeing more and more of those.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1817056 said:


> Been seeing more and more of those.


Because you are doing it??


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1817057 said:


> Because you are doing it??


He did say he was trying to get out of the biz...


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1817058 said:


> He did say he was trying to get out of the biz...


That's one way to get out fast


----------



## Drakeslayer

NorthernProServ;1817039 said:


> Somebody grabbed the wrong bottle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :laughing::laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whole backyard was toast too.


Spray pattern was very consistent on the front yard but the sideyard not so much.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1817051 said:


> Yeah, our yard really hasn't grown that much this week it really doesn't need mowing.
> 
> Well yeah, since it's irrigated and I've double cut it every week so far this year and haven't charged you extra,that would be perfect. Also can I please double cut it next week for the same price, some people.


That about sums up most people.


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;1817061 said:


> Spray pattern was very consistent on the front yard but the sideyard not so much.


Easy way to tell how you are spraying.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1817057 said:


> Because you are doing it??


Nope, I can read lables.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1817059 said:


> That's one way to get out fast


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;1817061 said:


> Spray pattern was very consistent on the front yard but the sideyard not so much.


I wouldn't have had that problem with the foam markers on the Zspray.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1817051 said:


> Yeah, our yard really hasn't grown that much this week it really doesn't need mowing.
> 
> Well yeah, since it's irrigated and I've double cut it every week so far this year and haven't charged you extra,that would be perfect. Also can I please double cut it next week for the same price, some people.


This is where I can finally make /recoup some money. Get paid on the contracts and have the guys do extra work. Kinda double dipping.

Whenever I have a contract complain about paying us and we aren't mowing from the dryness, I always tell them we are doing what's best for your property.


----------



## DDB

LwnmwrMan22;1817067 said:


> I wouldn't have had that problem with the foam markers on the Zspray.


Do you have the Liquid Rate Control option that controls the pressure based on your speed on your Zspray? I'm thinking of upgrading from my permagreen and am wondering if option is worth the extra cost. Thanks.


----------



## Camden

A college had their entire campus accidentally sprayed with Roundup recently. 50+ acres.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1817070 said:


> A college had their entire campus accidentally sprayed with Roundup recently. 50+ acres.


I just don't even get how that could even happen lol


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1817070 said:


> A college had their entire campus accidentally sprayed with Roundup recently. 50+ acres.


Jesus!!!

How in the hell does that happen?


----------



## Drakeslayer

Camden;1817070 said:


> A college had their entire campus accidentally sprayed with Roundup recently. 50+ acres.


Does anyone know what would happen in this situation? Is it an insurance claim? There is no way anyone could re sod the place or hydro seed.


----------



## Camden

Last I heard they are going to re-sod most of it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1817075 said:


> Last I heard they are going to re-sod most of it.


That's a lot of $$$$$$$


----------



## DDB

Camden;1817075 said:


> Last I heard they are going to re-sod most of it.


http://thecourier.com/local-news/20...s-most-grass-at-university-of-findlay-campus/


----------



## Camden

DDB;1817077 said:


> http://thecourier.com/local-news/20...s-most-grass-at-university-of-findlay-campus/


That's the one! It says over 50 acres...wow!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1817078 said:


> That's the one! It says over 50 acres...wow!!!


If the sod price was the same as here it would only be $574,992 in just sod


----------



## Drakeslayer

Polarismalibu;1817079 said:


> If the sod price was the same as here it would only be $574,992 in just sod


Your correct! We paid $2.18/yd at mag sod today.


----------



## DDB

Polarismalibu;1817079 said:


> If the sod price was the same as here it would only be $574,992 in just sod


If I remember right I think the article said it would cost between $400,00-$2,100,000....ouch!


----------



## Polarismalibu

DDB;1817083 said:


> If I remember right I think the article said it would cost between $400,00-$2,100,000....ouch!


I could probably make it work for 2.1 million


----------



## jimslawnsnow

DDB;1817083 said:


> If I remember right I think the article said it would cost between $400,00-$2,100,000....ouch!


That's s heck of a gap. Less than a half mil to over 2 mil. Can they fricken get it closer than that? For cripes sake they are a college.... never mind that answered my question.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1817086 said:


> I could probably make it work for 2.1 million


I think almost any one can. Don't give lwnmr any ideas


----------



## SnowGuy73

61° calm clouds.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

DDB;1817069 said:


> Do you have the Liquid Rate Control option that controls the pressure based on your speed on your Zspray? I'm thinking of upgrading from my permagreen and am wondering if option is worth the extra cost. Thanks.


No. But I will say that I, Djagusch and another buddy all switched from PermaGreens to Zsprays last year and all 3 of us absolutely love them.

We would NEVER go back.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1817090 said:


> I think almost any one can. Don't give lwnmr any ideas


I would pass. Seriously.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Seriously WTF is going with these dang planes in forien countries?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

28 properties today for 2 crews and we are done for the week, including my schools I would normally do for the weekend.

Things are going to be really really dry next week if we don't get the rain tonight / tomorrow.


----------



## BossPlow614

Drakeslayer;1817061 said:


> Spray pattern was very consistent on the front yard but the sideyard not so much.


We did that to a property a couple weeks ago that we're working on this week. Decimated the lawn to prep for regrading, an irrigation install & new sod.


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1817120 said:


> We did that to a property a couple weeks ago that we're working on this week. Decimated the lawn to prep for regrading, an irrigation install & new sod.


So.... you're saying that's your property?


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;1817113 said:


> Seriously WTF is going with these dang planes in forien countries?


The plane crashed in Niger due to bad weather. It's believed everyone aboard is dead.

Lots of air tragedies lately.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1817109 said:


> No. But I will say that I, Djagusch and another buddy all switched from PermaGreens to Zsprays last year and all 3 of us absolutely love them.
> 
> We would NEVER go back.


Is the mixing rate about the same on a z spray as a permagreen?

As in, a permagreen has a suggestion of four times the product per thousand. 1.1 -1.5 oz per 1000 sq ft. so it ends up being 4.4-6oz per 1000


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1817139 said:


> Is the mixing rate about the same on a z spray as a permagreen?
> 
> As in, a permagreen has a suggestion of four times the product per thousand. 1.1 -1.5 oz per 1000 sq ft. so it ends up being 4.4-6oz per 1000


No. I run at 1.5/1000. This is for Dandelions and easy to kill weeds.

I don't get a call for many hard to kill. Creeping charlie I just spray with the built in wand and soak. Had to do the same with the PG.

That's another thing with the PG, you had to rig up your own wand.

Also, Zspray has built in Speedometer, thermometer, voltmeter.

It also has a chart built on the machine. Depending on what tips you're using it shows what rate you are spraying per 1000 and how much area you cover at what speed you are moving.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1817140 said:


> No. I run at 1.5/1000. This is for Dandelions and easy to kill weeds.
> 
> I don't get a call for many hard to kill. Creeping charlie I just spray with the built in wand and soak. Had to do the same with the PG.
> 
> That's another thing with the PG, you had to rig up your own wand.
> 
> Also, Zspray has built in Speedometer, thermometer, voltmeter.
> 
> It also has a chart built on the machine. Depending on what tips you're using it shows what rate you are spraying per 1000 and how much area you cover at what speed you are moving.


Nice, so they must have more of a flood tip than a low flow I'm assuming.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1817141 said:


> Nice, so they must have more of a flood tip than a low flow I'm assuming.


Yes. 18 gallons covers the same amount of the 11 gallons I would run in the PG. Slightly better coverage.

Also, you have 4 tips instead of just one or two in the middle. Wider coverage, plus it operates with hydro motors, just like the ZTR or Grandstand.
When I'm running the growth regulator, I can run just the tip along the fence.

On the PG or the tank I ran on the back of the 4 wheeler, I would have to use a wand and try to steer at the same time.


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1817125 said:


> So.... you're saying that's your property?


Nope! But the property isn't far from the city where Northern Prop Serv is from.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1817155 said:


> Yes. 18 gallons covers the same amount of the 11 gallons I would run in the PG. Slightly better coverage.
> 
> Also, you have 4 tips instead of just one or two in the middle. Wider coverage, plus it operates with hydro motors, just like the ZTR or Grandstand.
> When I'm running the growth regulator, I can run just the tip along the fence.
> 
> On the PG or the tank I ran on the back of the 4 wheeler, I would have to use a wand and try to steer at the same time.


Gotcha! Thanks for the information.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Mini volcano in MG!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;1817161 said:


> Mini volcano in MG!


I know where you are


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1817162 said:


> I know where you are


Going up a VERY steep incline?


----------



## SnoFarmer

so,,, no one sprays commercially for skeeters?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnoFarmer;1817164 said:


> so,,, no one sprays commercially for skeeters?


I'm dabbling with the cross-check before I start to market it.

Check on Lawn site under the fert section. There are guys there.


----------



## SnoFarmer

cool ,
I just thought I'd ask the locals first.



LwnmwrMan22;1817165 said:


> I'm dabbling with the cross-check before I start to market it.
> 
> Check on Lawn site under the fert section. There are guys there.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Good chunk of rain sliding south east, looks like it might get the west metro. Dark blue to the west in MG.


----------



## Camden

I was going to head down to the Twins game tonight but after looking at the radar I might stay home. Think it'll be done in the metro by 7:00?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Nice fire going on 169 right at 694

Second fire there today


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

At what point do I go get a 100 gallon tank for the truck?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1817184 said:


> At what point do I go get a 100 gallon tank for the truck?


Is that with a discount card or what?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1817177 said:


> I was going to head down to the Twins game tonight but after looking at the radar I might stay home. Think it'll be done in the metro by 7:00?


My hourly shows 0% chance if rain at 8 so you might luck out if there right.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1817177 said:


> I was going to head down to the Twins game tonight but after looking at the radar I might stay home. Think it'll be done in the metro by 7:00?


Didn't you pay attention to Novak? He just posted rain drying up until after midnight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1817185 said:


> Is that with a discount card or what?


Gas is $3.27 in WBL. 5 cents off for buying a vehicle at a Luther dealership, another 5 cents off for using a Menard's card.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Gas was down to 3.29, now I'm back up to 3.45...... Ass!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sun is starting to break through...snow should be letting up soon....


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1817198 said:


> Sun is starting to break through...snow should be letting up soon....


I knew you missed the snow!


----------



## qualitycut

The sod we got today from Magnusson is a lot different than a few weeks ago. Its almost like its the peat sod.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1817204 said:


> The sod we got today from Magnusson is a lot different than a few weeks ago. Its almost like its the peat sod.


It probably is


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1817207 said:


> It probably is


I hate it. It needs constant water seems like it dies out every few years. Its nice and light though.


----------



## qualitycut

Positive note the guys busted butt the last two days and we finshed the job today instead of tomorrow like I was thinking because they wanted tomorrow off to go to a buddies cabin.


----------



## djagusch

DDB;1817069 said:


> Do you have the Liquid Rate Control option that controls the pressure based on your speed on your Zspray? I'm thinking of upgrading from my permagreen and am wondering if option is worth the extra cost. Thanks.


If your spraying daily the liquid rate option would be a good idea. Especially if you have employees running them. Lwnmwrmn and I spray maybe 1.5 weeks per round if we did them straight though. So the volume isn't there to justify the system.

The zspray is basically the best option on the market for 95 percent of the company's out there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Holy God I'm glad I don't maintain 500 irrigation systems. Jesus!!

This is getting to be worse than a 4 am Monday snowfall and I only deal with about 25 systems.


----------



## unit28

3.18,,,,,
8 min ago
Tap to Update
Marathon
12095 Hanson Blvd NW & 121st Ave NW
**** Rapids, MN

,,,,,,,,,
Might look for some weekend work
Medical.bills growing,

Insurance. raised went up too


----------



## DDB

LwnmwrMan22;1817109 said:


> No. But I will say that I, Djagusch and another buddy all switched from PermaGreens to Zsprays last year and all 3 of us absolutely love them.
> 
> We would NEVER go back.


Thanks for the info. I think I would feel the same way once I bit the bullet and spend the money. Which model you/they have? It's hard not to want the biggest size but not sure if its the most practical for doing residential and townhomes.


----------



## DDB

djagusch;1817212 said:


> If your spraying daily the liquid rate option would be a good idea. Especially if you have employees running them. Lwnmwrmn and I spray maybe 1.5 weeks per round if we did them straight though. So the volume isn't there to justify the system.
> 
> The zspray is basically the best option on the market for 95 percent of the company's out there.


Do you know how much it costs to add the liquid rate option?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I, Djaugusch and my other buddy all have the Intermediate. Djaug and I both have the auxillary tanks to spray roundup or other chemical without mixing into the main tank.

I have foam markers, I don't believe he does.

Mine has what looks like hydraulic hose hookups where his doesn't. Mine also says Z-plugger on mine. I'm thinking I may be able to put their aerator setup on mine and be able to aerate and fertilize, but not 100% sure.

I bought mine used with h 100 hours. Guy wanted to buy the Turfco machine.


----------



## djagusch

DDB;1817231 said:


> Do you know how much it costs to add the liquid rate option?


For some reason 2100 for the liquid rate option sounds right. Gary at jdl in wbl would be a good source for pricing/ordering. I know he has a max on hand.

I have a intermediate 18 gal tank, with a extra 7 gal tank for herbicides, a 100ft reel hose for the herb tanks, then the 7 gal separate tank/pump for round up with a coil hose. Also foam marker.

Sometimes a max I wish I would of got but then again for the volume I do it doesn't make sense. The round up tank comes in handy. Reel hose for islands and fenced areas is nice also.

The company is top notch for customer service also.

If you want to try one pm me or lwnmwrmn to meet up in the north metro.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1817163 said:


> Going up a VERY steep incline?


Not anymore. Back to level I guess.


----------



## DDB

djagusch;1817233 said:


> For some reason 2100 for the liquid rate option sounds right. Gary at jdl in wbl would be a good source for pricing/ordering. I know he has a max on hand.
> 
> I have a intermediate 18 gal tank, with a extra 7 gal tank for herbicides, a 100ft reel hose for the herb tanks, then the 7 gal separate tank/pump for round up with a coil hose. Also foam marker.
> 
> Sometimes a max I wish I would of got but then again for the volume I do it doesn't make sense. The round up tank comes in handy. Reel hose for islands and fenced areas is nice also.
> 
> The company is top notch for customer service also.
> 
> If you want to try one pm me or lwnmwrmn to meet up in the north metro.


So do you have two hose reels? One for each of the extra 7 gallon tanks.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Polarismalibu;1817162 said:


> I know where you are


This house is hilarious! I drive by a few times a year and always laugh.


----------



## djagusch

DDB;1817238 said:


> So do you have two hose reels? One for each of the extra 7 gallon tanks.


1 100 ft hose reel that is plumbed for the 18 gal or 7 gal tank. The 7 gal round up tank has a separate pump with a coil hose with wand. Think it's a 25 ft coil hose.


----------



## BossPlow614

Well this email is interesting, we've been discussing the status of his lawn, he says it's not growing and there are dead spots, which are from their dogs. Checked his property on Monday and told him some instructions for watering, mowing, and that the next fertilizer app is next week, the lawn looked fine, just thin in some areas where it gets a lot of sun, I don't handle his irrigation but I'm going to assume it's not set to run long enough. There were hardly any weeds except some quack grass near the back edge that is adjacent to a swamp.

Here was his response:

"Hey ****,

I dont think its salvageable...was just out, its gotten worse, more weeds, dirt, sunken in spots---its like there is a fungus or something killing the grass. We have been watering a lot and were before anyone. I cant see anything will salvage this.

I feel like turning off water, saving money and then next year have a total tear out, remove layer of clay, add nice think layer of top soil and start over.

We had the nicest yard on block and now its turned to sh!t from 1 winter. Which makes no sense as none of our neighbors looks like ours....and we have watered, you thatched twice, fertilized...the weeds are worse this year than any year...they are taking over along with quack grass.....

Its depressing. i dont even want to mow what little that even grows.....
"


----------



## Drakeslayer

BossPlow614;1817241 said:


> Well this email is interesting, we've been discussing the status of his lawn, he says it's not growing and there are dead spots, which are from their dogs. Checked his property on Monday and told him some instructions for watering, mowing, and that the next fertilizer app is next week, the lawn looked fine, just thin in some areas where it gets a lot of sun, I don't handle his irrigation but I'm going to assume it's not set to run long enough. There were hardly any weeds except some quack grass near the back edge that is adjacent to a swamp.
> 
> Here was his response:
> 
> "Hey ****,
> 
> I dont think its salvageable...was just out, its gotten worse, more weeds, dirt, sunken in spots---its like there is a fungus or something killing the grass. We have been watering a lot and were before anyone. I cant see anything will salvage this.
> 
> I feel like turning off water, saving money and then next year have a total tear out, remove layer of clay, add nice think layer of top soil and start over.
> 
> We had the nicest yard on block and now its turned to sh!t from 1 winter. Which makes no sense as none of our neighbors looks like ours....and we have watered, you thatched twice, fertilized...the weeds are worse this year than any year...they are taking over along with quack grass.....
> 
> Its depressing. i dont even want to mow what little that even grows.....
> "


Looks like you have a nice job already lined up for next year!


----------



## BossPlow614

Drakeslayer;1817243 said:


> Looks like you have a nice job already lined up for next year!


I suppose so!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Just saw the new purge movie. Pretty good movie


----------



## SnowGuy73

Down pour!


----------



## SnowGuy73

65°, thunderstorm.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1817247 said:


> Down pour!


Short lived, but glad the mowing is done for the week.

Looks like an 8 am start instead of 7. Got irrigation fixes and bush trimming to do.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1817233 said:


> For some reason 2100 for the liquid rate option sounds right. Gary at jdl in wbl would be a good source for pricing/ordering. I know he has a max on hand.
> 
> I have a intermediate 18 gal tank, with a extra 7 gal tank for herbicides, a 100ft reel hose for the herb tanks, then the 7 gal separate tank/pump for round up with a coil hose. Also foam marker.
> 
> Sometimes a max I wish I would of got but then again for the volume I do it doesn't make sense. The round up tank comes in handy. Reel hose for islands and fenced areas is nice also.
> 
> The company is top notch for customer service also.
> 
> If you want to try one pm me or lwnmwrmn to meet up in the north metro.


The last line is true. Anyone ever want to try one, you can certainly try mine.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like the rain is just about done here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1817253 said:


> Looks like the rain is just about done here.


I'm leaving the 7 am start. By the guys that are actually working today get here, we get loaded up and headed to East Bethel, the rain will be done.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1817256 said:


> I'm leaving the 7 am start. By the guys that are actually working today get here, we get loaded up and headed to East Bethel, the rain will be done.


Its the weekend for me!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1817258 said:


> Its the weekend for me!


Got some weeds to hack down on a construction site tomorrow morning, then I'm finally getting the boat out after 2 years.


----------



## SnowGuy73

1/2" of rain this morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1817262 said:


> 1/2" of rain this morning.


Just enough for the weeds to grow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1817265 said:


> Just enough for the weeds to grow.


Fricken crabgrass!


----------



## ryde307

SnowGuy73;1817268 said:


> Fricken crabgrass!


Found you a spot plowing in a wheel loader in Shakopee $20HR.


----------



## BossPlow614

Fantastic. Hoffman Bros assumed my order was "iffy" because it rained and now my guys have to drive to a different location of theirs to pick up the sod. Wtf! What kind of supplier assumes anything and sends product to a different location without calling first?!? :realmad:


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1817270 said:


> Fantastic. Hoffman Bros assumed my order was "iffy" because it rained and now my guys have to drive to a different location of theirs to pick up the sod. Wtf! What kind of supplier assumes anything and sends product to a different location without calling first?!? :realmad:


Sounds like they cut from a different field because the first one was to wet


----------



## BossPlow614

Polarismalibu;1817273 said:


> Sounds like they cut from a different field because the first one was to wet


I told them to have it cut & ready last night.


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1817274 said:


> I told them to have it cut & ready last night.


They wouldn't have cut it until early this morning then.


----------



## BossPlow614

Polarismalibu;1817276 said:


> They wouldn't have cut it until early this morning then.


I'm not sure what the deal is but their owner hates me because my 2 buddies that have a partnership order under my name quite often because they weren't taking on contractors this spring. I understand somewhat but who would be unhappy with more money?


----------



## snowman55

which Hoffman are you using?


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1817278 said:


> I'm not sure what the deal is but their owner hates me because my 2 buddies that have a partnership order under my name quite often because they weren't taking on contractors this spring. I understand somewhat but who would be unhappy with more money?


When they start running short for the treat they save it for contractors that use them consistently.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1817278 said:


> I'm not sure what the deal is but their owner hates me because my 2 buddies that have a partnership order under my name quite often because they weren't taking on contractors this spring. I understand somewhat but who would be unhappy with more money?


Obviously you need a different supplier.

I know of 3 that are closer, cheaper and easier to deal with. That is if you're using the Hoffman in Ham Lake.

I don't shop there.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1817281 said:


> Obviously you need a different supplier.
> 
> I know of 3 that are closer, cheaper and easier to deal with. That is if you're using the Hoffman in Ham Lake.
> 
> I don't shop there.


I have not been impressed with that one ether.


----------



## BossPlow614

Yep, the one in Ham Lake/East Bethel, they were great last year but not anymore. Lmn, what are the other suppliers closer? Are they still taking on contractors?


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1817283 said:


> Yep, the one in Ham Lake/East Bethel, they were great last year but not anymore. Lmn, what are the other suppliers closer? Are they still taking on contractors?


Imo they all suck right now. The don't need good customer service when the demand is so high. Magnusson had good sod.


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1817283 said:


> Yep, the one in Ham Lake/East Bethel, they were great last year but not anymore. Lmn, what are the other suppliers closer? Are they still taking on contractors?


That's the thing almost no one will take any new customers this late in a season.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Never did like Hoffman that much...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1817262 said:


> 1/2" of rain this morning.


Lucky duck we only got 1/4"


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1817268 said:


> Fricken crabgrass!


Mines not bad. Only one app of barricade 15-0-0


----------



## Ranger620

jimslawnsnow;1817291 said:


> Lucky duck we only got 1/4"


I had 7/8" in my rain gauage this morning in corcoran


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1817269 said:


> Found you a spot plowing in a wheel loader in Shakopee $20HR.


Awesome. We should meet up one of these days soon and discuss. I'm very interested!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1817286 said:


> That's the thing almost no one will take any new customers this late in a season.


I just called last week to my supplier, needed a price for 700 yards.

$1.89 / yard, $200 delivery to University / 280.

Never asked who I was, who I was with.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1817297 said:


> I just called last week to my supplier, needed a price for 700 yards.
> 
> $1.89 / yard, $200 delivery to University / 280.
> 
> Never asked who I was, who I was with.


Yeah I don't get this whole taking on customers thing. Never had a problem myself but it sounds like some of you lay more sodn than I do.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

,........................


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;1817304 said:


> Yeah I don't get this whole taking on customers thing. Never had a problem myself but it sounds like some of you lay more sodn than I do.


Guess I'm not the only one confused...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Greenery;1817304 said:


> Yeah I don't get this whole taking on customers thing. Never had a problem myself but it sounds like some of you lay more sodn than I do.


Are they selling on credit and not getting paid from some?


----------



## qualitycut

I think its more like the salt issue this year. They have customers like large landscape companies and nurseries like gertens who already gave them an amount of sod they are going to need and they are keeping them happy instead of selling a few pallets to a guy here and there and risking thier bigger customers. That would be my guess. Kinda like my situation, I have basically been doing work for only my contractor and passing on new customers with smaller jobs so I can keep them happy. 60k + a year vs a couple thousand here and there ain't worth it sometimes. They will just move on to someone else.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1817312 said:


> I think its more like the salt issue this year. They have customers like large landscape companies and nurseries like gertens who already gave them an amount of sod they are going to need and they are keeping them happy instead of selling a few pallets to a guy here and there and risking thier bigger customers. That would be my guess. Kinda like my situation, I have basically been doing work for only my contractor and passing on new customers with smaller jobs so I can keep them happy. 60k + a year vs a couple thousand here and there ain't worth it sometimes. They will just move on to someone else.


Okay, I could see that. They have a certain amount presold and leave 20% in case those are going to need it.


----------



## qualitycut

Magnusson also hasn't raised prices yet.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1817304 said:


> Yeah I don't get this whole taking on customers thing. Never had a problem myself but it sounds like some of you lay more sodn than I do.


I haven't had a problem with any of them ether. Seems more and more people are now though


----------



## Green Grass

You would think that if you are driving down the road with a CVI in front and behind you that you are going to have a bad day but they left me alone.


----------



## Camden

Took a tour of St. Cloud State with my son today. The tour guide asks my son what program he's interested in and my son said computer science/electronics. The guide responds: "Oh, I don't know a lot about the science program but I heard they just got a $3M telescope or microscope. I can't remember which one but is there really any difference?". 

The guy didn't know the difference between the two and to top it off he's set to graduate next year with a teaching degree. No joke!


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1817328 said:


> Took a tour of St. Cloud State with my son today. The tour guide asks my son what program he's interested in and my son said computer science/electronics. The guide responds: "Oh, I don't know a lot about the science program but I heard they just got a $3M telescope or microscope. I can't remember which one but is there really any difference?".
> 
> The guy didn't know the difference between the two and to top it off he's set to graduate next year with a teaching degree. No joke!


Yea probably for phy ed


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1817327 said:


> You would think that if you are driving down the road with a CVI in front and behind you that you are going to have a bad day but they left me alone.


Must have been a shift change. Or they can't pull you over because there not a trooper.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1817331 said:


> Must have been a shift change. Or they can't pull you over because there not a trooper.


This sounds right.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Damn its humid!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1817336 said:


> Damn its humid!!!


Yeah... what the cafe?


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1817337 said:


> Yeah... what the cafe?


Not sure, it sucks though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1 month. Truck is at 4144 miles.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

Camden;1817328 said:


> Took a tour of St. Cloud State with my son today. The tour guide asks my son what program he's interested in and my son said computer science/electronics. The guide responds: "Oh, I don't know a lot about the science program but I heard they just got a $3M telescope or microscope. I can't remember which one but is there really any difference?".
> 
> The guy didn't know the difference between the two and to top it off he's set to graduate next year with a teaching degree. No joke!


Well most people I knew that went to St. Cloud didn't go for academics, but the party scene. More like a 4 year course on taking your liver to the max.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1817345 said:


> 1 month. Truck is at 4144 miles.


Haha.

I have just a few more clicks than that on a truck I've had for almost a year!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1817348 said:


> Haha.
> 
> I have just a few more clicks than that on a truck I've had for almost a year!


mine is at that or so. and it doesn't hardly pull a trailer


----------



## Polarismalibu

Great night for a beer and a tractor pull


----------



## TKLAWN

Polarismalibu;1817355 said:


> Great night for a beer and a tractor pull


Perfect night! Anoka I'm guessing?


----------



## Polarismalibu

TKLAWN;1817360 said:


> Perfect night! Anoka I'm guessing?


You are correct!


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1817355 said:


> Great night for a beer and a tractor pull


Minus the humidity. Everything else sounds good!


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1817362 said:


> Minus the humidity. Everything else sounds good!


It's not to bad with a cold beer lol


----------



## Polarismalibu

There is a truck called the beer wagon had beer taps all over it's bumper


----------



## TKLAWN

Polarismalibu;1817364 said:


> There is a truck called the beer wagon had beer taps all over it's bumper


Word is the taps are functional too!


----------



## Polarismalibu

TKLAWN;1817369 said:


> Word is the taps are functional too!


I'm going to the pits so I'll find out!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1817349 said:


> mine is at that or so. and it doesn't hardly pull a trailer


Only trailer mine pulls is the fish house.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1817363 said:


> It's not to bad with a cold beer lol


Agreed........


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1817373 said:


> Only trailer mine pulls is the fish house.


Oh, and the four wheelers.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1817370 said:


> I'm going to the pits so I'll find out!


That's the way to go.

I'm doing the same tomorrow night for Scott county.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SnowGuy73;1817375 said:


> Oh, and the four wheelers.


Aluminum, I assume?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1817377 said:


> Aluminum, I assume?


Trailer, yes.


----------



## BossPlow614

You know your sod was wet when you see a massive puddle on the street underneath the pallets. Even better was the sun never came out to dry things up so we walked in muck the entire time.


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1817382 said:


> You know your sod was wet when you see a massive puddle on the street underneath the pallets. Even better was the sun never came out to dry things up so we walked in muck the entire time.


That's not that bad. Few weeks ago we got some it was running off the truck like a river and ran down the road the entire day till we finished and the sun was out the entire time.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1817383 said:


> That's not that bad. Few weeks ago we got some it was running off the truck like a river and ran down the road the entire day till we finished and the sun was out the entire time.


Damn!.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

70;° clouds calm.


----------



## SnowGuy73

It is disgusting out!...


----------



## SnoFarmer

65*f

87% humidity


----------



## BossPlow614

SnoFarmer;1817390 said:


> 65*f
> 
> 87% humidity


Temp 69, dew point of 67.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1817391 said:


> Temp 69, dew point of 67.


70 here, dew point 70.

Ish.


----------



## qualitycut

They said its suppose to be lower than yesterdays I thought


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1817393 said:


> They said its suppose to be lower than yesterdays I thought


Momma's wrong again!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1817388 said:


> It is disgusting out!...


Guess I better remote start the truck and stay in the a/c


----------



## andersman02

Guess what I'll be doing for my birthday today? Work for a bit then a wiffle ball world series, complete with 3 kegs


----------



## Polarismalibu

andersman02;1817396 said:


> Guess what I'll be doing for my birthday today? Work for a bit then a wiffle ball world series, complete with 3 kegs


That sounds like fun! Minus the work part


----------



## Greenery

andersman02;1817396 said:


> Guess what I'll be doing for my birthday today? Work for a bit then a wiffle ball world series, complete with 3 kegs


Nice..
by the way I chatted with one of your guys the other day, James I think it was.


----------



## andersman02

Greenery;1817400 said:


> Nice..
> by the way I chatted with one of your guys the other day, James I think it was.


Hes a great guy, phone or did you run into him?


----------



## qualitycut

Sitting in the comfort of the skid loader today.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1817403 said:


> Sitting in the comfort of the skid loader today.


Sitting on the comfort of my recliner.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1817388 said:


> It is disgusting out!...


Yeah. Where's are no humidity that all the idiots have been bragging about?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1817404 said:


> Sitting on the comfort of my recliner.


So far that's what I have been doing all morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1817404 said:


> Sitting on the comfort of my recliner.


I left my house long enough to grill some burgers for lunch.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1817409 said:


> I left my house long enough to grill some burgers for lunch.


I need to mow my yard.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1817404 said:


> Sitting on the comfort of my recliner.


STANDING on the back of a paver. .......screw you.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1817410 said:


> I need to mow my yard.


Not sounding fun!


----------



## qualitycut

Have an outdoor wedding today. Going to be brutal


----------



## qualitycut

Bikinis at draqulas sand volleyball. Maybe I should stop for one or two!


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1817412 said:


> STANDING on the back of a paver. .......screw you.


Sorry I don't swing that way! I don't think you are allowed to text and pave.


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;1817410 said:


> I need to mow my yard.


 Seems to fit with the other houses on the street


----------



## Greenery

andersman02;1817402 said:


> Hes a great guy, phone or did you run into him?


We were about to mow a new lawn for the first time.. He just finished treating it as I pulled up.


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1817429 said:


> Seems to fit with the other houses on the street


That might have to do with the fact I mow the neighbors.


----------



## andersman02

Here you go


----------



## andersman02

Greenery;1817430 said:


> We were about to mow a new lawn for the first time.. He just finished treating it as I pulled up.


Lawn looking ok?


----------



## qualitycut

Humidity dropped and beers going down good


----------



## davespark

Greenery;1817304 said:


> Yeah I don't get this whole taking on customers thing. Never had a problem myself but it sounds like some of you lay more sodn than I do.


Okay, I know I'm a nobody here, but not one joke out if this? Really?

(No offense intended)


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Finally made it out with my dad and oldest.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1817453 said:


> Finally made it out with my dad and oldest.


Looks like a nice boat. Thumbs Up I miss having time to get on the water.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://www.lawnsite.com/showthread.php?p=5082417#post5082417

Interesting for the z spray owners on here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1817454 said:


> Looks like a nice boat. Thumbs Up I miss having time to get on the water.


My dad goes in for surgery on Thursday. I need to make time.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1817461 said:


> My dad goes in for surgery on Thursday. I need to make time.


Sounds like you have the week off.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1817467 said:


> Sounds like you have the week off.


Gonna get a 1/2 day in tomorrow. Go back out tomorrow afternoon.

Now that the boat is out, gonna try to go out 3-4 evenings / week. Got 30 fishable lakes within 15 minutes of the house.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1817453 said:


> Finally made it out with my dad and oldest.


That's what I did today too!

Nice boat ,
Alumacraft?


----------



## qualitycut

Do was supposed to stop at 11 gave home 300 between 2 of us to play till 1


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1817472 said:


> Do was supposed to stop at 11 gave home 300 between 2 of us to play till 1


I'm assuming you meant DJ And him not home lol

You clearly have not had enough to drink


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1817474 said:


> I'm assuming you meant DJ And him not home lol
> 
> You clearly have not had enough to drink


Yea what u said


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1817471 said:


> That's what I did today too!
> 
> Nice boat ,
> Alumacraft?


18' Tracker.


----------



## SnowGuy73

64° breezy clear.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Absolutely beautiful out!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1817486 said:


> 64° breezy clear.


I'd better go get some work done today then, huh?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1817487 said:


> Absolutely beautiful out!!


It IS nice out!!

Gonna have to find a lake with a decent bay later, but this'll be nice working weather.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1817477 said:


> Yea what u said


How's the head feel today?


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1817492 said:


> It IS nice out!!
> 
> Gonna have to find a lake with a decent bay later, but this'll be nice working weather.


True that.


----------



## unit28

yesterday,
herd my first cicada of the season 
oh, and I saw that Boss had sponsored one of my hunting shows yesterday too.


oh boy


----------



## andersman02

SnowGuy73;1817487 said:


> Absolutely beautiful out!!


Agree perfect day to be hungover, little bit of wind, minimal sun....


----------



## Green Grass

andersman02;1817512 said:


> Agree perfect day to be hungover, little bit of wind, minimal sun....


Neighbors mowing at 7:30.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1817531 said:


> Neighbors mowing at 7:30.


Wasn't us.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1817498 said:


> How's the head feel today?


As of now still good, once it wears off I'm in trouble


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1817533 said:


> Wasn't us.


No the new neighbors who moved in last month push mow there yard every Sunday at 7:30


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1817534 said:


> As of now still good, once it wears off I'm in trouble


Better keep it going!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Nice to have the windows open again


----------



## Greenery

Looks like some nice weather to play with our swords this week. Bush's beware, your gonna get slayed by the mighty kawasaki and stihl.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1817534 said:


> As of now still good, once it wears off I'm in trouble


Don't let it wear off then lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1817541 said:


> Looks like some nice weather to play with our swords this week. Bush's beware, your gonna get slayed by the mighty kawasaki and stihl.


Um................. Does this have anything to do with the 100 or so sample bottles of Gold Bond Ultimate hand lotion we found at a foreclosed fitness place last Friday?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1817544 said:


> Um................. Does this have anything to do with the 100 or so sample bottles of Gold Bond Ultimate hand lotion we found at a foreclosed fitness place last Friday?


Hahahahaha


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1817544 said:


> Um................. Does this have anything to do with the 100 or so sample bottles of Gold Bond Ultimate hand lotion we found at a foreclosed fitness place last Friday?


Maybe........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1817573 said:


> Maybe........




These spotty showers are a pain in the a$$.

Either rain or don't. About the minute I start to do something outside, it starts raining.

I go inside to do some painting the wife wants done, and it's sunny again.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1817576 said:


> These spotty showers are a pain in the a$$.
> 
> Either rain or don't. About the minute I start to do something outside, it starts raining.
> 
> I go inside to do some painting the wife wants done, and it's sunny again.


Not a drop here today yet.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Raining.......


----------



## Polarismalibu

Minus the random rain clouds it's a pretty decent night. 

Got ribs on the grill relaxing can't complain about that.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1817587 said:


> Raining.......


Poured here for about 2 minutes now the sun is back out.


----------



## Greenery

Hopefully this thing finishes before she gets home...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1817595 said:


> Poured here for about 2 minutes now the sun is back out.


About 10 minutes here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1817603 said:


> Hopefully this thing finishes before she gets home...


?.........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1817609 said:


> ?.........


Pretty sure he means he hopes the dishwasher is done before the gal gets home so he can say the dishes got done so he can too.
Or so the gal doesn't see he's cleaning engine parts in the dish washer.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1817611 said:


> Pretty sure he means he hopes the dishwasher is done before the gal gets home so he can say the dishes got done so he can too.
> Or so the gal doesn't see he's cleaning engine parts in the dish washer.


Ah.........


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1817611 said:


> Pretty sure he means he hopes the dishwasher is done before the gal gets home so he can say the dishes got done so he can too.
> Or so the gal doesn't see he's cleaning engine parts in the dish washer.


You got that right that's for sure!!


----------



## Drakeslayer

Laura looks to be rounding out nicely.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;1817641 said:


> Laura looks to be rounding out nicely.


Yeah baby!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

57 F, 100% humidity, dark.

Looks like a beautiful week of weather to work outside, if you're not mowing grass that isn't irrigated.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got up at 4 to get caught up on paperwork / invoicing. Surprised long it stayed dark out this morning.

Was trying to get going about 5 to check properties to see if there was anything to be skipped, ended up just getting all of August's invoices done as well. Too dark to see much.


----------



## SnowGuy73

64° calm clear


----------



## Polarismalibu

I wish it was Sunday I'm tired. Sure is nice out though


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1817662 said:


> I wish it was Sunday I'm tired. Sure is nice out though


I thought it was when I woke up. Then I quickly realized it was Monday


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1817662 said:


> I wish it was Sunday I'm tired. Sure is nice out though


Same. I got about 10 hours of total sleep this weekend and about two cases of Coors in!


----------



## ryde307

SnowGuy73;1817295 said:


> Awesome. We should meet up one of these days soon and discuss. I'm very interested!


When we start to get closer I will get in touch.



SnowGuy73;1817376 said:


> That's the way to go.
> 
> I'm doing the same tomorrow night for Scott county.


I was there also. Good night for it.



Greenery;1817603 said:


> Hopefully this thing finishes before she gets home...


When I raced sleds I would rebuild motors on the kitchen counter. My mom was not happy on those days.



SnowGuy73;1817660 said:


> 64° calm clear


Perfect weather. I wish it was like this every day. Bossplow probably has full winter gear on today.


----------



## ryde307

Does anyone plow in Apple Valley? or Spring Lake Park?


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1817674 said:


> When we start to get closer I will get in touch.
> 
> I was there also. Good night for it.
> 
> When I raced sleds I would rebuild motors on the kitchen counter. My mom was not happy on those days.
> 
> Perfect weather. I wish it was like this every day. Bossplow probably has full winter gear on today.


Sounds good to me!!

Perfect night for it, perfect weekend! My buddy was number 14, got the hardest hit in the 80's chain class.


----------



## Ranger620

ryde307;1817679 said:


> Does anyone plow in Apple Valley? or Spring Lake Park?


I have stuff close to Spring Lake Park. Fridley and **** Rapids


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1817679 said:


> Does anyone plow in Apple Valley? or Spring Lake Park?


I think quality might.


----------



## Camden

Need a little help...A cable company tore through an irrigation system with a vibratory plow. I can find one end easily but I cannot find the other end of the cut line. I have dug and dug and I don't see anything. On top of that, I have no schematic of the system to go off of. I don't know where the heads are or where the lines are supposed to run. It's a big mess but I'm enjoying the challenge. 

Anyone have a tip on how I can find the other end of the pipe? I have 2 thoughts...I could find a head, screw a water supply to it and see if it starts bubbling up somewhere or I could simply send the trencher down the middle of the yard and see what comes up. I'll need to call for a utility locate for that and I was hoping to wrap this up soon.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1817729 said:


> Need a little help...A cable company tore through an irrigation system with a vibratory plow. I can find one end easily but I cannot find the other end of the cut line. I have dug and dug and I don't see anything. On top of that, I have no schematic of the system to go off of. I don't know where the heads are or where the lines are supposed to run. It's a big mess but I'm enjoying the challenge.
> 
> Anyone have a tip on how I can find the other end of the pipe? I have 2 thoughts...I could find a head, screw a water supply to it and see if it starts bubbling up somewhere or I could simply send the trencher down the middle of the yard and see what comes up. I'll need to call for a utility locate for that and I was hoping to wrap this up soon.


From your post, I'll assume the system doesn't have water, nor do you have access to turning on the water?

Putting water into the line you see probably won't do any good.

Dig back the line that they pulled out, probably 10', maybe a little more if it's easy digging.

Make sure the line coming out of the ground is going in the same direction the line in the ground is going.

Chances are it's not. If you can determine which direction the line is supposed to be going, and the general depth of that line, then go about 7-10' the other side of the trench and start digging perpendicular to the direction the line should be going.

If that doesn't help, well, then it doesn't help.


----------



## Camden

^^^I can do that but listen to what I just thought of...^^^

How about incorporating air into the line? I bet I'd hear a hissing sound right away. I just need to manufacture a fitting that I can screw into one of the heads.


----------



## gmcdan

drove by TCF in Columbia heights 50 minutes ago , someone is having a bad day tried driving their car through front doors and got stuck .


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1817734 said:


> ^^^I can do that but listen to what I just thought of...^^^
> 
> How about incorporating air into the line? I bet I'd hear a hissing sound right away. I just need to manufacture a fitting that I can screw into one of the heads.


Yeah. If you have an air compressor you'd be able to do that.


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone have a good bush or something to plant and a fence to keep people off a property? About 200ft.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1817760 said:


> Anyone have a good bush or something to plant and a fence to keep people off a property? About 200ft.


Privacy? Or Just something to keep people away?

Are you going to have to trim it later? Or is this something that you plant and you're gone?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Frankie is doing comedy now!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1817761 said:


> Privacy? Or Just something to keep people away?
> 
> Are you going to have to trim it later? Or is this something that you plant and you're gone?


I don't maintain property. There is a hotel next store and people wonder over into thier property and let there dogs crap there so something that will keep people on the other side of the whatever it is that gets planted.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1817763 said:


> I don't maintain property. There is a hotel next store and people wonder over into thier property and let there dogs crap there so something that will keep people on the other side of the whatever it is that gets planted.


Not sure the name but they are purple/green and filled with barbs. They are yellow when you cut the branch. They shirt like hell and hate trimming the suckers


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1817760 said:


> Anyone have a good bush or something to plant and a fence to keep people off a property? About 200ft.


Are you thinking of a hedge or just a line of shrubs? For a hedge I've used Alpine Currants and for shrubs I'd go with something that has thorns like a Barberry or Hawthorn.


----------



## unit28

Podocarpus 
Works great


----------



## Greenery

Barbed wire with a sign stating no dog cafe allowed. 



Or like a couple others mentioned Barberry, unless your the one who will get the crappy job of trimming them. I'm still pulling thorns out from a week ago when we removed about 30 of them. If its along a parking lot give the plow guy some consideration, leave some room for snow and something that won't die or brown out from salty snow.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1817777 said:


> Are you thinking of a hedge or just a line of shrubs? For a hedge I've used Alpine Currants and for shrubs I'd go with something that has thorns like a Barberry or Hawthorn.


Thanks, I was thinking barberry as well they are just always so small to start out. That's what I sent in the bid so we will see I guess.


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1817788 said:


> Barbed wire with a sign stating no dog cafe allowed.
> 
> Or like a couple others mentioned Barberry, unless your the one who will get the crappy job of trimming them. I'm still pulling thorns out from a week ago when we removed about 30 of them. If its along a parking lot give the plow guy some consideration, leave some room for snow and something that won't die or brown out from salty snow.


There is about 10 feet between the line and driveway and I would guess no snow actually gets pushed there just windrowed.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yeah, Barberry, #7 if you can find them. They won't get too big, but plant them tight.

Trimmed some last Friday.

First thing I do when I get a new property, figure out some way to convince the property owner they need to be pulled out.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1817795 said:


> Yeah, Barberry, #7 if you can find them. They won't get too big, but plant them tight.
> 
> Trimmed some last Friday.
> 
> First thing I do when I get a new property, figure out some way to convince the property owner they need to be pulled out.


just use your aux tank and hit them with round up early and blame it on freeze out or salt or later and say heat damage


----------



## BossPlow614

To answer what ryde said about it being cold, it was chilly but I had the standard work attire on today. Saturday was beautiful!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1817797 said:


> just use your aux tank and hit them with round up early and blame it on freeze out or salt or later and say heat damage


Do a heavy trim. Look like crap after that.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1817801 said:


> Do a heavy trim. Look like crap after that.


I've cut them off at the base per request of the home owner who was cheap. The dang things grew back and look pretty good now. Been about 5 years. I dropped her as she was always late at paying. Bit that's another story


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1817795 said:


> Yeah, Barberry, #7 if you can find them. They won't get too big, but plant them tight.
> 
> Trimmed some last Friday.
> 
> First thing I do when I get a new property, figure out some way to convince the property owner they need to be pulled out.


I really hate those.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1817805 said:


> I've cut them off at the base per request of the home owner who was cheap. The dang things grew back and look pretty good now. Been about 5 years. I dropped her as she was always late at paying. Bit that's another story


I did that with a couple of banks and their shrub roses. Look good now as well.

I tell people all the time with overgrown bushes that are non-evergreen, let's prune them off at the base and let them regenerate, if they have the patience for it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Watching ice road truckers. They said they got 40" of snow in 36 hours. If that happened here I think I would turn my phone and leave as soon as I could and not come back til its melted. No way you could keep up with it


----------



## jimslawnsnow

How weird. My post count said 3700. I knew that wasn't right. I scrolled down on my phone and it went back to 3190. Well now 3191


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone here stay at Circus Circus or Four Queens lately in Vegas?

Looking at my rewards card and I can get a free trip including flight to Vegas for 5 days next month if I stay at either of those places.


----------



## Camden

Never stayed at either one. I just stayed at the Golden Nugget last month and it was great. Modern rooms, right in the heart of a fun part of Vegas. Getting to the strip is a piece of cake.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1817823 said:


> Never stayed at either one. I just stayed at the Golden Nugget last month and it was great. Modern rooms, right in the heart of a fun part of Vegas. Getting to the strip is a piece of cake.


That's where we were thinking of staying, using the miles for the room, until I got to checking a bit more and figured out we can fly United instead of Spirit and stay for free.

The Golden Nugget doesn't show on a vacation package for my miles.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nice night out, a little sticky but nice.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1817828 said:


> Nice night out, a little sticky but nice.


It's past your bed time!


----------



## SnowGuy73

61° calm clouds.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1817830 said:


> It's past your bed time!


Indeed, it was.


----------



## BossPlow614

Pretty nice morning. The weather this week looks great and by that I mainly mean no rain!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1817830 said:


> It's past your bed time!


It's the weekend for him there is no bed time


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1817852 said:


> Pretty nice morning. The weather this week looks great and by that I mainly mean no rain!


I hope this exact weather stays until November 1.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1817858 said:


> It's the weekend for him there is no bed time


Hahahahah.

Not until Friday this week, four days..... This is going to suck!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1817860 said:


> I hope this exact weather stays until November 1.


Seen you are on another forum with a similar name.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Some rusty grass out there this week. Haven't seen that in a couple years.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1817876 said:


> Seen you are on another forum with a similar name.....


Couple 3.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1817860 said:


> I hope this exact weather stays until November 1.


Agreed.....


----------



## Camden

Found my irrigation problem. I snapped pics, I'll try to get them posted tonight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1817882 said:


> Couple 3.......


This one has to do with outdoors.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1817906 said:


> This one has to do with outdoors.


It's a hotspot, eh?


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1817907 said:


> It's a hotspot, eh?


Yes it is.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Well, I'm done for the day.


----------



## andersman02

Fun, I'm in urgent care now. Split my thumb open and saw bone... stitches time


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1817911 said:


> Well, I'm done for the day.


Ahh so your working 4 half days I see


----------



## Polarismalibu

andersman02;1817912 said:


> Fun, I'm in urgent care now. Split my thumb open and saw bone... stitches time


No fun I have done that same thing. How did that happen?


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone else get rained on today. On and off all day


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1817924 said:


> Anyone else get rained on today. On and off all day


Not a drop here


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1817925 said:


> Not a drop here


Raining cats and dogs here.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1817929 said:


> Raining cats and dogs here.


Where's Here?!?!?!?!?!?! We were Chip Sealing a school by your house today. Please don't tell me you're home. :crying::crying:


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1817930 said:


> Where's Here?!?!?!?!?!?! We were Chip Sealing a school by your house today. Please don't tell me you're home. :crying::crying:


West st Paul. Looks dark that way though


----------



## SSS Inc.

What the hell. I just looked at the radar and sure enough the tiny red spot is right on Inver Grove. CAFE!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1817931 said:


> West st Paul. Looks dark that way though


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What are the odds of that. I didn't see a chance of rain today. CAFE CAFE CAFE.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1817932 said:


> What the hell. I just looked at the radar and sure enough the tiny red spot is right on Inver Grove. CAFE!


Yup pouring out. May be ok depending on what school


----------



## qualitycut

Nevermind I see it running down the sewer


----------



## qualitycut

This rain better not mess up my two townhouses I got to skip this week. Crap


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1817935 said:


> Yup pouring out. May be ok depending on what school


Hilltop...


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1817937 said:


> Nevermind I see it running down the sewer


Oil or Water?? Go take a drive for me and let me know if its turning black.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1817920 said:


> Ahh so your working 4 half days I see


I had my 10 hours in.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Weird, not a drop here today.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1817943 said:


> Hilltop...


Yea your screwed.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1817944 said:


> Oil or Water?? Go take a drive for me and let me know if its turning black.


I would but I'm not allowed within 100 feet of a school.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1817956 said:


> Yea your screwed.


Some times we are ok if we finish before the rain but you never know. We are at Pine Bend early tomorrow morning so I'll see what it looks like in the a.m..


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1817957 said:


> I would but I'm not allowed within 100 feet of a school.


CREEPY guy huh? .


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1817957 said:


> I would but I'm not allowed within 100 feet of a school.


Or chuck e cheese either Alan?


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1817960 said:


> Or chuck e cheese either Alan?


Hahahahah!


----------



## qualitycut

I just seen that maple grove pd are now doing random commercial vehicle inspections


----------



## NorthernProServ

Were you hear this from? Saw two troopers sitting on the on ramp at highway 100 @ cty. Rd. 81 this morning.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1818008 said:


> I just seen that maple grove pd are now doing random commercial vehicle inspections


Yeah my buddy got stoped in the cub there today. Sounded like they check straps and chains and will call a cvi if there is a problem.

That's all they checked him for anyway


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;1818011 said:


> Were you hear this from? Saw two troopers sitting on the on ramp at highway 100 @ cty. Rd. 81 this morning.


Mn dot sting location on Facebook posted it. My buddy got stopped by them today also


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1818013 said:


> Mn dot sting location on Facebook posted it. My buddy got stopped by them today also


Yup, this is were. So does this mean cvi are not able to pull us over randomly


----------



## NorthernProServ

Mainline had a bleeder/auto drain valve installed on it, got stuck open and the water ran free for about 4 days before being noticed. It was facing down and channeled out it's own hole. I was able to stick the shovel about 2.5' deep into the ground were it had been shooting down! On top of that, valve box was completely buried under the rock/ landscaping.

Now who ever installed it that way, why would you put a auto drain valve on a mainline?!?!? beyond me....(I hate hidden valve boxes too!) I removed it and put a threaded cap in and all is good now.

Was all clay and had about 15 lbs stuck to the shovel at all times, cafe!


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;1818012 said:


> Yeah my buddy got stoped in the cub there today. Sounded like they check straps and chains and will call a cvi if there is a problem.
> 
> That's all they checked him for anyway





Polarismalibu;1818013 said:


> Mn dot sting location on Facebook posted it. My buddy got stopped by them today also


Good to know, we be out there the next two days


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1818015 said:


> Mainline had a bleeder/auto drain valve installed on it, got stuck open and the water ran free for about 4 days before being noticed. It was facing down and channeled out it's own hole. I was able to stick the shovel about 2.5' deep into the ground were it had been shooting down! On top of that, valve box was completely buried under the rock/ landscaping.
> 
> Now who ever installed it that way, why would you put a auto drain valve on a mainline?!?!? beyond me....(I hate hidden valve boxes too!) I removed it and put a threaded cap in and all is good now.
> 
> Was all clay and had about 15 lbs stuck to the shovel at all times, cafe!


I know there is a covered valve box out in Rosemont somewhere.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1818014 said:


> Yup, this is were. So does this mean cvi are not able to pull us over randomly


Would be nice if they really cant anymore, hope its true.

First time I got stopped was sitting at a red light... Guy rolls up next to me and yelled out his window and said to follow him....bs cafe!


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;1818018 said:


> Would be nice if they really cant anymore, hope its true.
> 
> First time I got stopped was sitting at a red light... Guy rolls up next to me and yelled out his window and said to follow him....bs cafe!


That's technically not pulling you over then


----------



## BossPlow614

NorthernProServ;1818018 said:


> Would be nice if they really cant anymore, hope its true.
> 
> First time I got stopped was sitting at a red light... Guy rolls up next to me and yelled out his window and said to follow him....bs cafe!


Where was that at?

If that's the case I'm rolling with the a/c on and windows up and not looking any direction except forward to "not see" them. 





 :laughing:


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1818008 said:


> I just seen that maple grove pd are now doing random commercial vehicle inspections


Guess it's a good thing I know most of the cops here...


----------



## SnowGuy73

61° clear calm.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;1818023 said:


> That's technically not pulling you over then


That is true.


----------



## NorthernProServ

BossPlow614;1818024 said:


> Where was that at?
> 
> If that's the case I'm rolling with the a/c on and windows up and not looking any direction except forward to "not see" them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :laughing:


Bass lake road and 169.


----------



## andersman02

Polarismalibu;1817921 said:


> No fun I have done that same thing. How did that happen?


getting some boulders at rock hard, told the skid guy to come close with the skid and i would roll into the bucket (smallish 2 man rocks) Guy stops, looks at me and i start rolling, he pushes forward with the skid and crunches my thumb in between 2 limestone outcroppings....


----------



## ryde307

andersman02;1818047 said:


> getting some boulders at rock hard, told the skid guy to come close with the skid and i would roll into the bucket (smallish 2 man rocks) Guy stops, looks at me and i start rolling, he pushes forward with the skid and crunches my thumb in between 2 limestone outcroppings....


That sounds like it felt amazing.


----------



## andersman02

yeah... cant grip anything other then running a skid w/ my palm


----------



## Camden

Here are a couple pics of the irrigation system I fixed yesterday. I was called in because Charter cut through the main line and the property manager couldn't find where it had been lopped off. (I couldn't find it either!) I really hope these pics bring home the story...one end of the line is behind where my son is standing and the other line is 30' away. Notice the clean cut of the pipe? I didn't do that!!! The Charter guys obviously snagged the line and that's where they snipped it off and called it good.

No wonder it took me so long to find the other end, I never imagined it would be so far away. And get this, I stumbled on that cut line just by dumb luck. I decided to just start digging in a new area and there it was. I should buy a lottery ticket.


----------



## qualitycut

Employees backpack with phone and wallet in it got stolen from front yard of job we were working at


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1818080 said:


> Employees backpack with phone and wallet in it got stolen from front yard of job we were working at


Unbelievable! There are worthless people everywhere you turn.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1818082 said:


> Unbelievable! There are worthless people everywhere you turn.


Yup small at Paul lot and we were in the back. Called his phone and ther answered both times and hung up


----------



## Polarismalibu

andersman02;1818047 said:


> getting some boulders at rock hard, told the skid guy to come close with the skid and i would roll into the bucket (smallish 2 man rocks) Guy stops, looks at me and i start rolling, he pushes forward with the skid and crunches my thumb in between 2 limestone outcroppings....


Wow that has got to suck!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;1818076 said:


> Here are a couple pics of the irrigation system I fixed yesterday. I was called in because Charter cut through the main line and the property manager couldn't find where it had been lopped off. (I couldn't find it either!) I really hope these pics bring home the story...one end of the line is behind where my son is standing and the other line is 30' away. Notice the clean cut of the pipe? I didn't do that!!! The Charter guys obviously snagged the line and that's where they snipped it off and called it good.
> 
> No wonder it took me so long to find the other end, I never imagined it would be so far away. And get this, I stumbled on that cut line just by dumb luck. I decided to just start digging in a new area and there it was. I should buy a lottery ticket.


Hahaha the charter guys down here are always cutting or pulling crap. Wife worked for them for several years. I aerated a lawn one time and hit the cable line. Jack holes just put the line under the new sod in stead of peeling it back and trenching it in and replacing or waiting til it took so they could trench it. Charter stood the bill. They wrecked edging, water lines. You name it they've cut it or wrecked it


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1818080 said:


> Employees backpack with phone and wallet in it got stolen from front yard of job we were working at


Have had a couple close calls this year. Never before this year. Saw people scoping out the truck or looking at it. Went to the trucked and locked it up tight. They never returned once they say that


----------



## Polarismalibu

One of the board members from the association we are working on made us a pie. So we had a nice pie and ice cream break


----------



## jimslawnsnow

My employee today said he would a bit late. Suppose to be here at 8. At 819 he calls he needs more time. I say for goodness sake and hung up. I left and he shows up 20 minutes later saw I was gone and left. He knew I had a lot to do today and needed to be done early. See of he shows tomorrow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1818089 said:


> One of the board members from the association we are working on made us a pie. So we had a nice pie and ice cream break


What the?!?!?!??


----------



## Polarismalibu




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1818094 said:


>


Sheesh............whatever..

Looks like some rain moving towards Lindstrom..


----------



## qualitycut

Lots of cop traffic, cop got shot in west st Paul


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1818099 said:


> Lots of cop traffic, cop got shot in west st Paul


dont you worry he will be a hero in the big house on our dime


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1818108 said:


> dont you worry he will be a hero in the big house on our dime


I'm guessing he won't make it that far.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just had an employee call to complain about riding around with guys that complain too much.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1818109 said:


> I'm guessing he won't make it that far.


hope not

BTW duluth was beautiful this morning saw a great sunrise superior was glass 48* now the drive I hate the hour between dawn and sunup sucked pulling a tanker up there but otherwise great


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1818109 said:


> I'm guessing he won't make it that far.


Here's to hoping!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1818129 said:


> Here's to hoping!


I'll second that...


----------



## albhb3

cbservicesllc;1818131 said:


> I'll second that...


sounds like they found him swats sitting outside the house

get your popcorn ready


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1818131 said:


> I'll second that...


Third that!!!


----------



## Camden

Another shooting in St. Cloud tonight. That place is turning into Chicago!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Fox has streaming video of the deal right now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1818157 said:


> Fox has streaming video of the deal right now.


http://www.myfoxtwincities.com/category/237218/live-video


----------



## qualitycut

Surprised st Paul doesn't have one of those big military vehicles like everyone else is getting for free.


----------



## qualitycut

That van had plenty of bullet holes in it


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1818177 said:


> That van had plenty of bullet holes in it


Yeah I'm guessing he's not alive


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1818179 said:


> Yeah I'm guessing he's not alive


Pd asked for medics with one in custody... Hopefully they let him bleed out!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1818180 said:


> Pd asked for medics with one in custody... Hopefully they let him bleed out!


I agree!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Here we go...

http://kstp.com/news/stories/S3519536.shtml?cat=1


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1818185 said:


> Here we go...
> 
> http://kstp.com/news/stories/S3519536.shtml?cat=1


Them stating her condition and not his makes me wonder.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1818186 said:


> Them stating her condition and not his makes me wonder.


Same.

Several shots!

§


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1818186 said:


> Them stating her condition and not his makes me wonder.


Sounds to me like he's dead or close to it


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1818191 said:


> Sounds to me like he's dead or close to it


Or not very injured and are debating what they are going to do to him.  wishful thinking.


----------



## Drakeslayer

New truck is here


----------



## Camden

That sure is pretty. What plow?


----------



## gmcdan

I cant imagine whats going through that officers mind that forced him out knowing hes going to be facing gun fire .


----------



## Drakeslayer

Camden;1818198 said:


> That sure is pretty. What plow?


Salt runner.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1818197 said:


> New truck is here


Love it!

.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks good Drake!


----------



## SnowGuy73

59° calm clouds.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Employee from yesterday calls and asks wife he works today. Duh we start every day at 8 unless specified. Damn either its his old age or the sun is getting to him


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Drakeslayer;1818197 said:


> New truck is here


In a couple years I am getting a truck like that, but in black


----------



## justinsp

Do any of you guys run fisher V-plows? Pros/Cons? Looking for a plow for a '13 Ram 3500 gasser


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

justinsp;1818221 said:


> Do any of you guys run fisher V-plows? Pros/Cons? Looking for a plow for a '13 Ram 3500 gasser


I know of a couple of guys that have stainless Boss DXT on '13 Rams


----------



## Polarismalibu

justinsp;1818221 said:


> Do any of you guys run fisher V-plows? Pros/Cons? Looking for a plow for a '13 Ram 3500 gasser


The western v holds up pretty good. There the same plow just mount different


----------



## Camden

justinsp;1818221 said:


> Do any of you guys run fisher V-plows? Pros/Cons? Looking for a plow for a '13 Ram 3500 gasser


Go with a Western MVP3. They come in red or stainless...gorgeous plows.

Give these guys a call: http://www.equipmentspecialistsinc.com/

They have the best prices I've found on new plows...ask for Jim.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1818236 said:


> Go with a Western MVP3. They come in red or stainless...gorgeous plows.
> 
> Give these guys a call: http://www.equipmentspecialistsinc.com/
> 
> They have the best prices I've found on new plows...ask for Jim.


That's what I'm getting. Putting my wideout on a different truck


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;1818239 said:


> That's what I'm getting. Putting my wideout on a different truck


The plows will be interchangeable too. The mount and wiring harness is the same for both.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1818239 said:


> That's what I'm getting. Putting my wideout on a different truck


This would look MUCH better.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1818240 said:


> The plows will be interchangeable too. The mount and wiring harness is the same for both.


Yep i know that's works out great


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1818244 said:


> This would look MUCH better.


The snow on the ground? I'll pass for now lol


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1818227 said:


> I know of a couple of guys that have stainless Boss DXT on '13 Rams


Do you see this guy when you look in the mirror?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1818250 said:


> Do you see this guy when you look in the mirror?


That, and a guy I call when I have an irrigation system I don't want to deal with.


----------



## qualitycut

My view today is two cleaning ladies in yoga pants on laders


----------



## ryde307

I mentioned the Cat lease program a few pages ago but if anyone leases or purchases Cat equipment let me know. You can use my name for a referral and we both get a $500 visa gift card.


----------



## Ranger620

ryde307;1818259 said:


> I mentioned the Cat lease program a few pages ago but if anyone leases or purchases Cat equipment let me know. You can use my name for a referral and we both get a $500 visa gift card.


Thats a good deal. If I were only into cat. Sticking with deere gonna upgrade a machine this year maybe add a 244j


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Dang there are crappy irrigation guys down here. Can't adjust heads for the life of them.


----------



## ryde307

Ranger620;1818260 said:


> Thats a good deal. If I were only into cat. Sticking with deere gonna upgrade a machine this year maybe add a 244j


I will sell you a 304H with a new motor.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1818268 said:


> I will sell you a 304H with a new motor.


Not that I'm 100% interested, but do you have it listed anywhere?

Not sure I want to pay $150/hour to the guy that did it last year.

I too would like a 244j.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1818270 said:


> Not that I'm 100% interested, but do you have it listed anywhere?
> 
> Not sure I want to pay $150/hour to the guy that did it last year.
> 
> I too would like a 244j.


Nope not listed anywhere. Will list it in the fall unless I sell earlier through word of mouth. I will list it for around 30k in the fall.

For reference a new 906 Cat is around 80. You can lease one for 36 months for 1471 a month.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1818271 said:


> Nope not listed anywhere. Will list it in the fall unless I sell earlier through word of mouth. I will list it for around 30k in the fall.
> 
> For reference a new 906 Cat is around 80. You can lease one for 36 months for 1471 a month.


Can't find enough work for it in the summer.

Biggest issue.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dad's in for surgery for two hours.

Gives me time to run some flowers home for my wife. 15 years today.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1818244 said:


> This would look MUCH better.


Agreed!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1818278 said:


> Dad's in for surgery for two hours.
> 
> Gives me time to run some flowers home for my wife. 15 years today.


Congrats! Hopefully you get a chance to spend a few minutes with her at least!


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1818244 said:


> This would look MUCH better.


Unusual to have a pic of that truck not stuck.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1818290 said:


> Unusual to have a pic of that truck not stuck.


Pretty sure that while true, that comment may have been uncalled for.


----------



## TKLAWN

ryde307;1818268 said:


> I will sell you a 304H with a new motor.


The one sitting in Shorewood?


----------



## qualitycut

Had 5000 sq feet of sod delivered, measured this spring before drive and everything was in. Was going to be 3 trips for them with smaller truck, canceled the last pallet and a half just felt like was to much and the back was done last week and had one extra roll. Made my day.


----------



## ryde307

TKLAWN;1818299 said:


> The one sitting in Shorewood?


Half way to you already. You should buy it.


----------



## albhb3

gonna put a 9.8 merc on my coleman scanoe this weekend I better strap the wife to the bow to keep it down and yes there will be pics


----------



## BossPlow614

djagusch;1818290 said:


> Unusual to have a pic of that truck not stuck.


:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1818278 said:


> Dad's in for surgery for two hours.
> 
> Gives me time to run some flowers home for my wife. 15 years today.


Congrats!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;1818302 said:


> gonna put a 9.8 merc on my coleman scanoe this weekend I better strap the wife to the bow to keep it down and yes there will be pics


We put a 35 johnson on a 12 foot jon boat once. It was funny to see that thing fly across the lake


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1818271 said:


> Nope not listed anywhere. Will list it in the fall unless I sell earlier through word of mouth. I will list it for around 30k in the fall.
> 
> For reference a new 906 Cat is around 80. You can lease one for 36 months for 1471 a month.


906 is a nice machine, just ran one a few weeks back.


----------



## Ranger620

ryde307;1818268 said:


> I will sell you a 304H with a new motor.


Just sent you a pm about this and the other


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1818270 said:


> Not that I'm 100% interested, but do you have it listed anywhere?
> 
> Not sure I want to pay $150/hour to the guy that did it last year.
> 
> I too would like a 244j.


I will have next to nothing for summer work just like my skids and half my trucks.
You still interested in that mower??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1818322 said:


> I will have next to nothing for summer work just like my skids and half my trucks.
> You still interested in that mower??


I am. Just a messed up week with my dad and all.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1818326 said:


> I am. Just a messed up week with my dad and all.


Not a problem. dont think hes had any lookers yet.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1818326 said:


> I am. Just a messed up week with my dad and all.


How did he do today??


----------



## SnowGuy73

61° calm overcast.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Great working weather this morning


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1818331 said:


> How did he do today??


Just got a call from my mom. I stayed untill 11 last night. A 1 hour outpatient procedure is looking like it's going to turn into a 2.5 day hospital stay.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1818361 said:


> Just got a call from my mom. I stayed untill 11 last night. A 1 hour outpatient procedure is looking like it's going to turn into a 2.5 day hospital stay.


Mentally worst place to be but better off.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1818367 said:


> Mentally worst place to be but better off.


With all the crap he's gone through over the last year, he was kinda wanting to spend time in the hospital. He thinks he's a burden on my mom if he goes home.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Nasty outside!


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;1818369 said:


> Nasty outside!


I'm hoping for rain now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1818372 said:


> I'm hoping for rain now


Looks like most of next week. Better stop stopping for pie and get that job done.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;1818372 said:


> I'm hoping for rain now


Same, today is like cutting hay fields, the lots that don't have the irrigation cranked up. Reminds me of good old dethatching.


----------



## qualitycut

Ac in the skid is nice and cold!


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1818373 said:


> Looks like most of next week. Better stop stopping for pie and get that job done.


We probably would have been if they didn't keep adding more areas they want rock. I'm getting wore out wheeling all this rock around


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;1818380 said:


> Same, today is like cutting hay fields, the lots that don't have the irrigation cranked up. Reminds me of good old dethatching.


If we do t get rain those non irrigated lawns will be toast for all of august


----------



## cbservicesllc

Anyone know where I can still get a ditch witch for irrigation this weekend? Usual source is no-go...


----------



## ryde307

cbservicesllc;1818391 said:


> Anyone know where I can still get a ditch witch for irrigation this weekend? Usual source is no-go...


Try hwy 55 rental or ditch witch directly in shakopee


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;1818397 said:


> Try hwy 55 rental or ditch witch directly in shakopee


Tried both... 55 machines are out... ditch witch doesn't rent anything that small for less than one month... was just hoping to get ahead of the rain


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone know where to rent a tow behind lift to get me up about 40'?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1818405 said:


> Anyone know where to rent a tow behind lift to get me up about 40'?


White bear rental has a 45' 
4 hours $160.00
24 hours $259.00


----------



## cbservicesllc

cbservicesllc;1818398 said:


> Tried both... 55 machines are out... ditch witch doesn't rent anything that small for less than one month... was just hoping to get ahead of the rain


Found a Ditch Witch Zahn... we're in business...


----------



## ryde307

Try reddy rents in st Louis park just off Louisiana


----------



## qualitycut

Downpouring again! Dammit


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1818427 said:


> Downpouring again! Dammit


Not Here. Something about your area keeps prompting tiny little storms to pop up. Thankfully we were not working there today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Had 18 drops fall on me as I headed up to see my dad.


----------



## qualitycut

1.25 inches ...

Edit of rain


----------



## qualitycut

3/4 miles away at my house .25


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Found a 51' lift at Hejny for $275 / day. Shouldn't have called the construction company to say I was going to do the work tomorrow, no go for work on Saturday, should have just gone and did it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1818448 said:


> Found a 51' lift at Hejny for $275 / day. Shouldn't have called the construction company to say I was going to do the work tomorrow, no go for work on Saturday, should have just gone and did it.


Minneapolis?? If it is we work on weekends all the time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1818452 said:


> Minneapolis?? If it is we work on weekends all the time.


Nah, the construction company we are subbing for has an agreement with the apartment no work on the weekends.


----------



## qualitycut

Shouldn't have stopped at a micro brew place before dinner. Just sat down to eat and neither of us can drive


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1818410 said:


> Found a Ditch Witch Zahn... we're in business...


Broadway rental is pretty good


----------



## NorthernProServ

looks like next week might not be a wash...NWS changing there tune....


> AFTER
> SUNDAY NIGHT THIS FRONT MAY BE FAR ENOUGH SOUTH TO PRECLUDE
> ANYTHING SIGNIFICANT...ESPECIALLY IN TERMS OF HEAVIER RAINFALL
> POTENTIAL AS PREVIOUSLY FORECAST HAD.......NOT CONFIDENT ON ANY LONG DURATION
> RAINFALL EVENT UNTIL THE UPPER FLOW CHGS...AND THE HIGHER PWAT
> VALUES AND ASSOCIATED DISTURBANCE ACROSS BAJA CALIFORNIA...MOVES
> OVER THE UPPER RIDGE FORECAST TO HOLD ARND NEW MEXICO/COLORADO AND
> TEXAS REGION THROUGH THE END OF NEXT WEEK.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I call BS!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;1818456 said:


> Broadway rental is pretty good


There stuff always breaks on me


----------



## Deershack

Anyone got a good handle on the weather for Tue night? We'er hosting a block party for National Night Out. Got rained out last year, wondering if this will be a repeat.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Deershack;1818461 said:


> Anyone got a good handle on the weather for Tue night? We'er hosting a block party for National Night Out. Got rained out last year, wondering if this will be a repeat.


My percentages keep dropping for down here if that makes you feel better


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Deershack;1818461 said:


> Anyone got a good handle on the weather for Tue night? We'er hosting a block party for National Night Out. Got rained out last year, wondering if this will be a repeat.


I can tell you this much.

Novak's Facebook post says soaking rains Sun-Mon. IMMEDIATELY after that post, NWS has dry with a few scattered showers/thunderstorms.

They are both paid to watch the weather.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1818471 said:


> I can tell you this much.
> 
> Novak's Facebook post says soaking rains Sun-Mon. IMMEDIATELY after that post, NWS has dry with a few scattered showers/thunderstorms.
> 
> They are both paid to watch the weather.


I still watch the models in the summer and everything but the nam flat lined last night.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1818475 said:


> I still watch the models in the summer and everything but the nam flat lined last night.


Saw that. Just thought it was funny how I have two weather places I follow for postings on Facebook and they were back to back posts, completely the opposite.

Guess that also shows how few "friends" I have that there weren't any "here's my dog this morning" or "breakfast" posts between them. :crying:


----------



## SnowGuy73

70° breezy clear.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1818483 said:


> 70° breezy clear.


You're late..


----------



## qualitycut

Was just helping a buddy pour footings for a garage and its nasty out!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1818487 said:


> Was just helping a buddy pour footings for a garage and its nasty out!


I need to get air in my big(ger) tractor charged up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone with some rough mowing they need done or can't get to while the mower is hooked up???


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1818484 said:


> You're late..


Sommeone got into a case of Coors last night.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1818487 said:


> Was just helping a buddy pour footings for a garage and its nasty out!


Ya. Not really warm but muggy the next two days.


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1818484 said:


> You're late..


Not words anyone wants to hear.


----------



## qualitycut

Stopped to eat and grab a bloody on the way to the beach and its sunny and raining again. Every where I go


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1818498 said:


> Sommeone got into a case of Coors last night.


hmmmm I wonder who that would be?



Green Grass;1818508 said:


> Not words anyone wants to hear.


sometimes


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1818508 said:


> Not words anyone wants to hear.


I will agree..


----------



## qualitycut

Is it just me or does anyone else hate when neighbors are doing yard work on the weekends since we listen to the crap all week.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1818525 said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else hate when neighbors are doing yard work on the weekends since we listen to the crap all week.


I will agree..


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1818525 said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else hate when neighbors are doing yard work on the weekends since we listen to the crap all week.


just wait I am sure mine will be mowing at 7:30 tomorrow morning.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1818525 said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else hate when neighbors are doing yard work on the weekends since we listen to the crap all week.


My dad was just ranting to me about that, neighbor next to him cuts the grass at least 2x a week. One of them days always on a Saturday.

But yes, I agree too.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Spent half the day looking for a decent used truck with no luck


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1818532 said:


> Spent half the day looking for a decent used truck with no luck


What are you looking for?


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;1818532 said:


> Spent half the day looking for a decent used truck with no luck


What are you looking for? My F450 is for sale.


----------



## Green Grass

NorthernProServ;1818530 said:


> My dad was just ranting to me about that, neighbor next to him cuts the grass at least 2x a week. One of them days always on a Saturday.
> 
> But yes, I agree too.


I got a new neighbor about a month ago and every Sunday at 7:30 they mow the lawn. I just don't get some people.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1818533 said:


> What are you looking for?


Probably just a 3/4 or 1 ton Ford or Chevy. Just something I can have the employees drive and not beat my new truck up.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1818534 said:


> What are you looking for? My F450 is for sale.


Is it a dump??


----------



## DDB

Does anyone know the cost of Q4?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1818537 said:


> Probably just a 3/4 or 1 ton Ford or Chevy. Just something I can have the employees drive and not beat my new truck up.


I'm planning on selling my 2500hd this fall, comes with a blizzard 810


----------



## djagusch

Polarismalibu;1818532 said:


> Spent half the day looking for a decent used truck with no luck


All beat up and overpriced. If you are willing to go south there are much better deals down there without the salt issues either.


----------



## SnowGuy73

DDB;1818539 said:


> Does anyone know the cost of Q4?


Haven't bought any in awhile but I think around $85 for a gallon.

Rough guess.


----------



## djagusch

DDB;1818539 said:


> Does anyone know the cost of Q4?


Quincept from nufarm is the same thing. Haven't bought any this year yet but $200 for 2.5 gallons would be a ballpark figure. Just remember you use twice as much as a 3way or surge product. Its 2.6 oz per 1000.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1818544 said:


> I'm planning on selling my 2500hd this fall, comes with a blizzard 810


I might be interested in the fall. When its comes time to sell remind me.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1818456 said:


> Broadway rental is pretty good


All their machines were out unfortunately... they are usually my go to... but I usually don't work weekends either


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1818552 said:


> All their machines were out unfortunately... they are usually my go to... but I usually don't work weekends either


How about you check your text messages?


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1818534 said:


> What are you looking for? My F450 is for sale.


Dump??????


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1818549 said:


> I might be interested in the fall. When its comes time to sell remind me.


Will do. Its going to the body shop the week after next to get a few dents and dings fixed.


----------



## Camden

Not a dumper, sorry. Just a 4x4 with a V10 and a flatbed with gooseneck hitch.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1818557 said:


> Not a dumper, sorry. Just a 4x4 with a V10 and a flatbed with gooseneck hitch.


What are you asking for it?


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1818544 said:


> I'm planning on selling my 2500hd this fall, comes with a blizzard 810


Miles? Price?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1818561 said:


> Miles? Price?


I haven't blue booked it yet, so I'm open to offers right now. Miles are 68,xxx.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Quality,

Are you in my hood........Its pouring rain here. 20% chance my a$$.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Speaking of Dumps. Anyone interested in a 1997 Chevy 3500 Dump. Not a show truck but works well. Might be good for occasional hauls and it has a plow.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1818563 said:


> I haven't blue booked it yet, so I'm open to offers right now. Miles are 68,xxx.


blue book is a joke if you didn't know


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1818563 said:


> I haven't blue booked it yet, so I'm open to offers right now. Miles are 68,xxx.


I'm definitely interested. Let me know when your ready to let it go for sure


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

SSS Inc.;1818565 said:


> Speaking of Dumps. Anyone interested in a 1997 Chevy 3500 Dump. Not a show truck but works well. Might be good for occasional hauls and it has a plow.


Shoot me a PM with some details and a price, we're looking for one at work.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Lawn Enforcer;1818572 said:


> Shoot me a PM with some details and a price, we're looking for one at work.


Sure thing. I will get the info and some pics for ya in the next couple days.


----------



## TKLAWN

Nice steady rain for the last half hour. I'll take it!payup


----------



## Polarismalibu

TKLAWN;1818576 said:


> Nice steady rain for the last half hour. I'll take it!payup


Sunny here


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

SSS Inc.;1818574 said:


> Sure thing. I will get the info and some pics for ya in the next couple days.


Sounds good, thanks!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;1818576 said:


> Nice steady rain for the last half hour. I'll take it!payup


lucky duck. we will have just dust by the end of the week with no rain. you guys up there at least get some here and there


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1818567 said:


> blue book is a joke if you didn't know


What do you mean?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light sprinkles here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1818569 said:


> I'm definitely interested. Let me know when your ready to let it go for sure


I'm ready to sell it whenever.

If you want to look at it before it goes to the body shop let me know.


----------



## DDB

djagusch;1818547 said:


> Quincept from nufarm is the same thing. Haven't bought any this year yet but $200 for 2.5 gallons would be a ballpark figure. Just remember you use twice as much as a 3way or surge product. Its 2.6 oz per 1000.


Thanks for the info. Maybe I'll give that a try. I just planning on using it for spot-spraying. To spendy to blanket spray with.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1818602 said:


> What do you mean?


their prices for stuff is out of whack. way over what stuff is actually selling for


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1818621 said:


> their prices for stuff is out of whack. way over what stuff is actually selling for


O I see.....


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1818621 said:


> their prices for stuff is out of whack. way over what stuff is actually selling for


It varies, my dad said they pay over bb for some and some are right on and some are high.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1818628 said:


> It varies, my dad said they pay over bb for some and some are right on and some are high.


the older the vehicle it seems like they are 1k-4k higher than they should be.


----------



## qualitycut

If anyone is ever out in Woodbury looking for a good restaurant, craft is really good. Lots of beer choices.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1818628 said:


> It varies, my dad said they pay over bb for some and some are right on and some are high.


I hears a lot go off of auction pricing, but I don't know.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1818634 said:


> I hears a lot go off of auction pricing, but I don't know.


Yeah we all know auction prices. I rarely get a deal at auctions anymore. Look at feyhey in the spring


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;1818635 said:


> Yeah we all know auction prices. I rarely get a deal at auctions anymore. Look at feyhey in the spring


There are deals, just not maybe on the most popular items.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1818635 said:


> Yeah we all know auction prices. I rarely get a deal at auctions anymore. Look at feyhey in the spring


I meant the auto auction.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1818636 said:


> There are deals, just not maybe on the most popular items.


Ya, few and far between but they are out there.


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1818576 said:


> Nice steady rain for the last half hour. I'll take it!payup


Only about 10 drops in New Germany.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1818640 said:


> Only about 10 drops in New Germany.


Beat you, 64 drops in Shakopee.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green were you at the softball game?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1818642 said:


> Green were you at the softball game?


Yeah this afternoon.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Good morning everyone!

Glad I'm not cutting grass first thing this morning.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1818637 said:


> I meant the auto auction.


I knew what you meant. But an auction is an auction. They are all getting crazy priced


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;1818636 said:


> There are deals, just not maybe on the most popular items.


Who has the time to go to every auction to maybe a get a deal once a year?


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;1818650 said:


> Who has the time to go to every auction to maybe a get a deal once a year?


Ebay,kbid,govdeals are options.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1818650 said:


> Who has the time to go to every auction to maybe a get a deal once a year?


Pretty sure TK means an auction isn't the place to find a mower, truck, especially a trailer. SSS found a truck, my buddy found a truck, but they were just a bit from the norm where most people don't want them.

However, if you are trying to find a niche item, maybe something that most people don't use but once in a while, those are the items that are a deal. Maybe something that might need a little work if you're handy.

Couple of years ago, JD 1600 WAM went for $10,000 at Fahey. 100 some hours, a $50,000 +/- mower.

Last year they went for $36,000 I believe.

Wish I would have bought the one for $10,000.

CL is the best bet for deals, but like auctions, it's about being at the right place at the right time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It helps if you have a specific item you are looking for.

Got a CL app that does an auto search and tells me as soon as something is posted with my keywords in whatever area I choose.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1818652 said:


> Pretty sure TK means an auction isn't the place to find a mower, truck, especially a trailer. SSS found a truck, my buddy found a truck, but they were just a bit from the norm where most people don't want them.
> 
> However, if you are trying to find a niche item, maybe something that most people don't use but once in a while, those are the items that are a deal. Maybe something that might need a little work if you're handy.
> 
> Couple of years ago, JD 1600 WAM went for $10,000 at Fahey. 100 some hours, a $50,000 +/- mower.
> 
> Last year they went for $36,000 I believe.
> 
> Wish I would have bought the one for $10,000.
> 
> CL is the best bet for deals, but like auctions, it's about being at the right place at the right time.


You also need to know when a its a deal. You had the opertunity and still didn't buy it.

CL around here it tough. I read all the time in other areas of the country of people getting good deals. I have even searched and found killer deals but to far to get and they didn't want to ship. I did get a jx75 21" for 30 a couple years ago. All it was, was a broken drive belt. Mower gets used almost daily and my 1200 ex mark sits since no one like the drive system and it sucks at mulching


----------



## SnowGuy73

66° calm muggy.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1818648 said:


> I knew what you meant. But an auction is an auction. They are all getting crazy priced


Car auctions are where dealers send the cars they don't want to sell on the lot and the little dealers with 10 cars on the side of the highway buy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1818665 said:


> Car auctions are where dealers send the cars they don't want to sell on the lot and the little dealers with 10 cars on the side of the highway buy.


Or my neighbor who then sells them out of his driveway..


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1818641 said:


> Beat you, 64 drops in Shakopee.


Half Inch in Maple Grove


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1818673 said:


> Half Inch in Maple Grove


Novak "promises" showers and storms this afternoon.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1818677 said:


> Novak "promises" showers and storms this afternoon.


I bet we won't get anything down here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like some pretty weak showers NW of St. Cloud heading my way.

Trying to decide if I should paint these gas pumps or not.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I have a bbq to attend at 14:00, hopefully it doesn't rain.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1818681 said:


> I have a bbq to attend at 14:00, hopefully it doesn't rain.


so we should all be at your house at 14:00??


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1818605 said:


> I'm ready to sell it whenever.
> 
> If you want to look at it before it goes to the body shop let me know.


I have no free time this week unfortunately. Yesturday was my only free day.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1818681 said:


> I have a bbq to attend at 14:00, hopefully it doesn't rain.


Hahahaha...


----------



## CityGuy

4 weeks until possible snow season. Get them plows ready.


----------



## CityGuy

Wow you guys have been busy.

Time to catch up


----------



## CityGuy

Hey Quality,

I was in your neck of the woods last weekend for a burn. I was working the asst. chief about getting you hired.


----------



## Drakeslayer

He's alive!!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1818722 said:


> Wow you guys have been busy.
> 
> Time to catch up


Where the heck have you been???


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1818723 said:


> Hey Quality,
> 
> I was in your neck of the woods last weekend for a burn. I was working the asst. chief about getting you hired.


Good! Let's get him in the brotherhood! Is Eric B. still asst. chief there?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1818535 said:


> I got a new neighbor about a month ago and every Sunday at 7:30 they mow the lawn. I just don't get some people.


City/couty/state noise ordinance no noise until 0800 on sat and 0900 on sunday.


----------



## CityGuy

08 2500 chevy is for sale. Crew cab. Short box. 50,000 or so miles. No Plow


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1818628 said:


> It varies, my dad said they pay over bb for some and some are right on and some are high.


Hey Quality do I remember that your dad works for GM?


----------



## CityGuy

Drakeslayer;1818725 said:


> He's alive!!!!!


I see your lots got paved over in the city of. Nice and smooth.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1818727 said:


> Good! Let's get him in the brotherhood! Is Eric B. still asst. chief there?


Yes sir. Not sure if station or dept. He was incharge of the burn so I worked him for quality a little. Sounds like this fall they will be hiring


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1818731 said:


> ......


Were you in Prison??


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1818726 said:


> Where the heck have you been???


Been busy. Lots of burns to attend. Patching, milling, sod damage to fix. Paving to do. More milling. Need to find time to sleep in there somewhere.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1818733 said:


> Were you in Prison??


Just really busy. Lots of small projects at the house to get done. Finally got some RR time on my hands.


----------



## CityGuy

Jesus I have like 300 pages to read. Ahhh oh well. Nothing better to do tonight.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1818730 said:


> Hey Quality do I remember that your dad works for GM?


He's a Gm at a ford dealer.

Good to see your alive lol


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1818735 said:


> Just really busy. Lots of small projects at the house to get done. Finally got some RR time on my hands.


You guys ever use a small Volvo MW500 milling machine? Its tiny but still has a conveyor and everything.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1818739 said:


> You guys ever use a small Volvo MW500 milling machine? Its tiny but still has a conveyor and everything.


We use our bobcat for small jobs and tonka does our big stuff. They have a cat 82" or something like that.

We just rented one on friday from RMS because tonka can't get to us for awhile. Not sure on what it is. 50" or so?


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1818739 said:


> You guys ever use a small Volvo MW500 milling machine? Its tiny but still has a conveyor and everything.


I would bet we have one in next years or 16's budget for one.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1818721 said:


> 4 weeks until possible snow season. Get them plows ready.


I sure hope that never happens


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1818743 said:


> I sure hope that never happens


Labor day to Memorial Day. :waving:


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1818730 said:


> Hey Quality do I remember that your dad works for GM?


Ford.........


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1818732 said:


> Yes sir. Not sure if station or dept. He was incharge of the burn so I worked him for quality a little. Sounds like this fall they will be hiring


Yea and then it will snow every night of classes


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1818746 said:


> Yea and then it will snow every night of classes


Usually works that way.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1818746 said:


> Yea and then it will snow every night of classes


I was going to do the classes and that's what I was worried about too!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1818744 said:


> Labor day to Memorial Day. :waving:


Yeah I'll pass on that!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I've become a wanna be painter now too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1818684 said:


> I have no free time this week unfortunately. Yesturday was my only free day.


Wherever, just let me know.

If you are serious I can bring it your way too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1818682 said:


> so we should all be at your house at 14:00??


Not at my house, otherside of town.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1818761 said:


> Not at my house, otherwise of town.


You have been hitting the beer haven't you?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1818762 said:


> You have been hitting the beer haven't you?


Yes, yes I have.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1818762 said:


> You have been hitting the beer haven't you?


I edited.......


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1818765 said:


> I edited.......


Better check the last couple posts too lol


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1818764 said:


> Yes, yes I have.


Weekend tomorrow for you?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I see NWS has pretty much taken all the rain out of the forecast for me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1818766 said:


> Better check the last couple posts too lol


I don't see anything else.

Haha


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1818767 said:


> Weekend tomorrow for you?


No, I wish.

Apps all day tomorrow.


----------



## CityGuy

Why are the weekends never long enough?


----------



## CityGuy

Almost forgot to give bano a shoutout for great work at my moms house. Thanks Tim.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1818769 said:


> I see NWS has pretty much taken all the rain out of the forecast for me.


same for me. oh well. I guess I can get cought up on a few things I guess


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1818772 said:


> Why are the weekends never long enough?


did you hear about some rich people wanting a 4 day weekend?


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1818778 said:


> did you hear about some rich people wanting a 4 day weekend?


I heard something about that, Longer work days to compensate


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1818732 said:


> Yes sir. Not sure if station or dept. He was incharge of the burn so I worked him for quality a little. Sounds like this fall they will be hiring


I think Dept... cool guy...


----------



## CityGuy

Just look and saw that we have the north beat by 30000 posts or so rough math. Just a few months back we were trying to catch them.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1818779 said:


> I heard something about that, Longer work days to compensate


had something to do with thinking people would spend more money if they had more time off and be more efficient. but I doubt you could legally could make people more than 12 hour shift. a lot of places are doing that but also work 24/7. how would that work in many businesses like the ones we work? not really yours because you have a city job


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1818781 said:


> Just look and saw that we have the north beat by 30000 posts or so rough math. Just a few months back we were trying to catch them.


wasn't that that like 6-7 months back?


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1818781 said:


> Just look and saw that we have the north beat by 30000 posts or so rough math. Just a few months back we were trying to catch them.


And as we notice not from you taking 5 months off.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1818782 said:


> had something to do with thinking people would spend more money if they had more time off and be more efficient. but I doubt you could legally could make people more than 12 hour shift. a lot of places are doing that but also work 24/7. how would that work in many businesses like the ones we work? not really yours because you have a city job


Not sure how or if it could or would work. I know that the last 2 park guys they hired work Wed-Sun. I for could not do that but they are young too. The trend seems to be that citys want 24/7 coverage.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1818783 said:


> wasn't that that like 6-7 months back?


Well I have been out for a few months so I looked. Jaw dropped when I saw 30000.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1818784 said:


> And as we notice not from you taking 5 months off.


Well I am back and in full swing. Aiming us for 100000 posts by Jan 1.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1818787 said:


> Well I am back and in full swing. Aiming us for 100000 posts by December 1.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1818789 said:


> Fixed it for you.


Well then you and snow better due hourly weather updates everyday 24/7 from now until then.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1818789 said:


> Fixed it for you.


Here I will start it for you.

85 and partly sunny.


----------



## SnowGuy73

No rain!

But Novak promised!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1818792 said:


> No rain!
> 
> But Novak promised!


Locals said better chance for cities will be between 9 and 12 tonight.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1818792 said:


> No rain!
> 
> But Novak promised!


I can't believe that he would be wrong! Maybe it is raining on Quality?


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1818792 said:


> No rain!
> 
> But Novak promised!


Yeah he said it would rain after 3 today. Not a single drop


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1818795 said:


> I can't believe that he would be wrong! Maybe it is raining on Quality?


Better him than me!!!


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1818799 said:


> Better him than me!!!


why you have a house or two to paint today also?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1818792 said:


> No rain!
> 
> But Novak promised!


If you believed him then you need to stop drinking so much


----------



## Polarismalibu

October 1st I'm ready for snow up north at least I'm in the snowmobiling mood


----------



## CityGuy

Per Novak

Weather patterns are tough to break. Right now, much of MN is in a DRY weather pattern & I don't see any significant, widespread moisture for at least the next 5 days. Many MN residents are running a good 3"+ deficit in rainfall over the last 30 days.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1818802 said:


> If you believed him then you need to stop drinking so much


True that!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1818804 said:


> Per Novak
> 
> Weather patterns are tough to break. Right now, much of MN is in a DRY weather pattern & I don't see any significant, widespread moisture for at least the next 5 days. Many MN residents are running a good 3"+ deficit in rainfall over the last 30 days.


I just posted a shot at him.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1818806 said:


> I just posted a shot at him.


Right across the bow.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1818806 said:


> I just posted a shot at him.


I just saw that . To bad he won't respond back to that.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1818806 said:


> I just posted a shot at him.


some dink posted this :waving: So much for the "promises" from this morning.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1818810 said:


> some dink posted this :waving: So much for the "promises" from this morning.


He can't be a dink he had kids!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1818804 said:


> Per Novak
> 
> Weather patterns are tough to break. Right now, much of MN is in a DRY weather pattern & I don't see any significant, widespread moisture for at least the next 5 days. Many MN residents are running a good 3"+ deficit in rainfall over the last 30 days.


dahl always preaches that, and when its wet it stays wet. yeah right


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1818811 said:


> He can't be a dink he had kids!!


prof they are his?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1818814 said:


> prof they are his?


I can't help you with that lol


----------



## Green Grass

any one know a price on a JDL back pack sprayer? I know when I bought the last one a few years ago they where $100


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1818794 said:


> Locals said better chance for cities will be between 9 and 12 tonight.


Copy that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1818797 said:


> Yeah he said it would rain after 3 today. Not a single drop


Hot, humid, and sunny here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1818800 said:


> why you have a house or two to paint today also?


Haha, Jerk!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1818802 said:


> If you believed him then you need to stop drinking so much


Or, you need to start!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1818806 said:


> I just posted a shot at him.


Saw that... jerk!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1818806 said:


> I just posted a shot at him.


I love it!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1818810 said:


> some dink posted this :waving: So much for the "promises" from this morning.


I was thinking the same buy I didn't post.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1818818 said:


> any one know a price on a JDL back pack sprayer? I know when I bought the last one a few years ago they where $100


I will let you know tomorrow, as soon as I credited solo last week one of mine took a sh!t.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1818822 said:


> Or, you need to start!


I did on the cruise. came back and was sicker than crap about a week and half after. damn kidney stones


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1818827 said:


> I will let you know tomorrow, as soon as I credited solo last week one of mine took a sh!t.


My JDL one has been perfect just want another one.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

sure gets dark early


----------



## qualitycut

Some smartcafe made a jab at Lwnmr


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1818832 said:


> Some smartcafe made a jab at Lwnmr


maybe we all should kick his ***?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1818832 said:


> Some smartcafe made a jab at Lwnmr


No kidding. Now I gotta figure out who these Andy guys are and kick their *****.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1818836 said:


> No kidding. Now I gotta figure out who these Andy guys are and kick their *****.


I believe that Andy guy always has a rain cloud over his head lately.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1818829 said:


> My JDL one has been perfect just want another one.


Well, I will let you know either way.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1818828 said:


> I did on the cruise. came back and was sicker than crap about a week and half after. damn kidney stones


That sucks.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1818842 said:


> Well, I will let you know either way.


Thank you very much


----------



## SSS Inc.

Lightning and thunder! One spec of Red on the Radar headed my way......From the East.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1818845 said:


> Thank you very much


Not a problem, sir.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1818847 said:


> Lightning and thunder! One spec of Red on the Radar headed my way......From the East.


So...... Novak is wrong about being wrong, and is wrong!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1818849 said:


> So...... Novak is wrong about being, and is wrong!


Its coming down hard in S. mpls right now. Tiniest red dot I have ever seen and its on top of my house.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1818850 said:


> Its coming down hard in S. mpls right now. Tiniest red dot I have ever seen and its on top of my house.


Haha.

What a clown!


----------



## qualitycut

Thunder and lightning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looking at radar it appears to be forming over the metro.


----------



## qualitycut

Just figured out how snowguy alway has temp and clear or whatever, you have the location turned on don't ya


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1818857 said:


> Just figured out how snowguy alway has temp and clear or whatever, you have the location turned on don't ya


Temp from NWS, everything else I look out the window or I'm already outside.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1818858 said:


> Temp from NWS, everything else I look out the window or I'm already outside.


O I just turned my location on for something and said 77, clear


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1818859 said:


> O I just turned my location on for something and said 77, clear


Really?

On the NWS app?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Well if we all use that Snowguy will be obsolete. :crying:


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1818861 said:


> Really?
> 
> On the NWS app?


Idk what it was from was just there then hit the clear on the top pull down and its gone.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just got #$%4hed at doe not having the boys'room completely redone. 

Let's see. Worked 70 hours this week. My dad's been in the hospital since Thursday, just spent 10/hours crawling around on concrete.

She worked Monday/ Tuesday, then has spent every day except today at different pools / water parks with my boys. 

I said to touch up a little spot where I dripped. A blue spot on the tan paint, she said that's my deal.

Went home to put the bunk beds up, no pegs to hook the beds together with. Couldn't check while she was home all day, or before I went to Menard's.

Now I'm on my way to WalMart to get some dowel and make some pegs so this damn room will be done.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1818866 said:


> Just got #$%4hed at doe not having the boys'room completely redone.
> 
> Let's see. Worked 70 hours this week. My dad's been in the hospital since Thursday, just spent 10/hours crawling around on concrete.
> 
> She worked Monday/ Tuesday, then has spent every day except today at different pools / water parks with my boys.
> 
> I said to touch up a little spot where I dripped. A blue spot on the tan paint, she said s


Karmas a cafe, shouldn't have been mean to Novak


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1818863 said:


> Idk what it was from was just there then hit the clear on the top pull down and its gone.


O, I guess I don't know then.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1818836 said:


> No kidding. Now I gotta figure out who these Andy guys are and kick their *****.


That made for a good laugh


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1818868 said:


> Karmas a cafe, shouldn't have been mean to Novak


Coming from the guy with a rain cloud over his head.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

F'n A. Go to Wal-Mart. Walk around for an hour trying to find something to fit. 7/8" dowels are all sold out (of course).

Figure screw it, I'll just go to Menards tomorrow.

Come home, 4 pegs are sitting on the bed.

F'n PMS.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1818863 said:


> Idk what it was from was just there then hit the clear on the top pull down and its gone.


Sounds like Google Now


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1818879 said:


> F'n A. Go to Wal-Mart. Walk around for an hour trying to find something to fit. 7/8" dowels are all sold out (of course).
> 
> Figure screw it, I'll just go to Menards tomorrow.
> 
> Come home, 4 pegs are sitting on the bed.
> 
> F'n PMS.


Haven't you read the fine print of the ways low prices? It says we never have what you want


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1818882 said:


> Haven't you read the fine print of the ways low prices? It says we never have what you want


Point was, wife found the pegs, and didn't bother to call me and say "hey, found the pegs".

Instead I waste time (she should have looked for them earlier) then she gets mad at me cause the 12 year old and I are putting the bunks up at 11 at night.

IJDGI.

Actually, I DO get it, but I'm letting it frustrate me. I need to go to bed.

You done with my tractor yet?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1818879 said:


> F'n A. Go to Wal-Mart. Walk around for an hour trying to find something to fit. 7/8" dowels are all sold out (of course).
> 
> Figure screw it, I'll just go to Menards tomorrow.
> 
> Come home, 4 pegs are sitting on the bed.
> 
> F'n PMS.


Sounds like my life last week...


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Did you guys see the mpls parks dept won't be taking care of the green space by the new stadium? The big thing is their projected cost to maintain it $3 MILLION per year. Holy crap


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

cbservicesllc;1818884 said:


> Sounds like my life last week...


The first time I read that I thought it said, sounds like my last wife


----------



## SnowGuy73

69° clear calm.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1818891 said:


> Did you guys see the mpls parks dept won't be taking care of the green space by the new stadium? The big thing is their projected cost to maintain it $3 MILLION per year. Holy crap


I read that.

Either they mean it would be $3,000,000 to build, and it was bad reporting, or I need to start charging the City of Wyoming more.


----------



## ryde307

SnowGuy73;1818642 said:


> Green were you at the softball game?


I was there this weekend. Hurting today.



LwnmwrMan22;1818897 said:


> I read that.
> 
> Either they mean it would be $3,000,000 to build, and it was bad reporting, or I need to start charging the City of Wyoming more.


If it's 3m a year to maintain I wonder if there are accepting bids? I feel like I could maintain almost anything for 3m a year.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1818899 said:


> I was there this weekend. Hurting today.
> 
> If it's 3m a year to maintain I wonder if there are accepting bids? I feel like I could maintain almost anything for 3m a year.


If it's $3M to maintain, there is an UNGODLY amount of waste. It's only about 4 city blocks.

Just think of what the budget would be for the parks dept.


----------



## ryde307

I feel like the whole project is a waste.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Rain in WBL.


----------



## ryde307

Sunny in Hopkins.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1818907 said:


> Sunny in Hopkins.


Really? In Mounds View on the way to Blaine and completely cloudy.

Edit....raining 35W/Hwy 10.


----------



## ryde307




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sitting at Discount Tire just north of Hwy 10 on 65.

Blaine water tower is clear of DOT.

Guys ran over something with the enclosed trailer. 2 flat tires.

Edit: bent rim on first tire, slashed tire on the second.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Live shot. Blaine.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1818922 said:


> Live shot. Blaine.


You can keep the rain


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1818924 said:


> You can keep the rain


Headed straight to you. Quite a bit. If you are where I think you are.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1818899 said:


> I was there this weekend. Hurting today.
> 
> If it's 3m a year to maintain I wonder if there are accepting bids? I feel like I could maintain almost anything for 3m a year.


How did you guys do?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1818924 said:


> You can keep the rain


Agreed....


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1818925 said:


> Headed straight to you. Quite a bit. If you are where I think you are.


I'm exactly where you think I am


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1818928 said:


> I'm exactly where you think I am


Pack it in, unless you got more rock to spread. The shower is gonna train right over you.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1818930 said:


> Pack it in, unless you got more rock to spread. The shower is gonna train right over you.


Yeah It's wet now. Early lunch I guess


----------



## ryde307

SnowGuy73;1818926 said:


> How did you guys do?


Lost first game won next 3 lost on sunday. No one wanted to play Sunday so not alot of effort was put in. I did hit a homer on Sat though, but then took a ball off the face on Sunday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1818934 said:


> Lost first game won next 3 lost on sunday. No one wanted to play Sunday so not alot of effort was put in. I did hit a homer on Sat though, but then took a ball off the face on Sunday.


Haha.

Damn, that sucks! Any damage to the face?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

sunny and little pissed off here

went by a commercial property. 95% was all burnt. someone was screwing around with either electrical or sabotage. dang thing reset its self to 1998 and each zone for 10 mins 7 days a week. trying to find out what happened :crying:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1818937 said:


> sunny and little pissed off here
> 
> went by a commercial property. 95% was all burnt. someone was screwing around with either electrical or sabotage. dang thing reset its self to 1998 and each zone for 10 mins 7 days a week. trying to find out what happened :crying:


I've had that happen with power surge/outage. A default program if you will.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1818936 said:


> Haha.
> 
> Damn, that sucks! Any damage to the face?


Have you met ryde? How would you know if there was damage?


----------



## ryde307

Fat lip. Not to bad. I was playing 2nd went down for a grounder and it bounced up to my face.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1818939 said:


> Have you met ryde? How would you know if there was damage?


Yes, I thought he appeared normal..


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1818941 said:


> Fat lip. Not to bad. I was playing 2nd went down for a grounder and it bounced up to my face.


Ouch!

At least you had a reason to rest a cold beer on your lips.


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;1818934 said:


> Lost first game won next 3 lost on sunday. No one wanted to play Sunday so not alot of effort was put in. I did hit a homer on Sat though, but then took a ball off the face on Sunday.


Ha that was you!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1818943 said:


> Ouch!
> 
> At least you had a reason to rest a cold beer on your lips.


You have to have reasons for that?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1818948 said:


> You have to have reasons for that?


I know I don't.


----------



## Polarismalibu

My guys sure are good at cutting cable wires


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1818950 said:


> My guys sure are good at cutting cable wires


You have to call Gopher State One...


----------



## Greenery

Cb- your Cb services in Mg right? Hope so I sent an install referral your way.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1818953 said:


> You have to call Gopher State One...


We did. There way off and 1/2" need like usual


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1818959 said:


> We did. There way off and 1/2" need like usual


Hopefully it wasn't the same one we cut fixing irrigation there. That one was nowhere near your locate.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1818962 said:


> Hopefully it wasn't the same one we cut fixing irrigation there. That one was nowhere near your locate.


Nope got the one next door to the one you guys cut


----------



## ryde307

SnowGuy73;1818926 said:


> How did you guys do?





Green Grass;1818946 said:


> Ha that was you!


Where you there? I found out you know my buddy nate from Mayer also.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1818974 said:


> Where you there? I found out you know my buddy nate from Mayer also.


I was not there.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Didn't Novak say the rain was gonna be sw not se? Lots of rain in se Mn and sw wi


----------



## CityGuy

Couple Pics for SSS on our milling operation.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1818996 said:


> Couple Pics for SSS on our milling operation.


You sure you were not in jail?


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1818997 said:


> You sure you were not in jail?


Well you could call it that. I have to go somewhere mon-fri from 7-3 and it could be considered jail.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1818998 said:


> Well you could call it that. I have to go somewhere mon-fri from 7-3 and it could be considered jail.


Wow 7-3 that must be tough


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1818999 said:


> Wow 7-3 that must be tough


Can be during the winter. 12 on 12 off. But we do not always follow that. We do what we have to, to stay ahead of the storms.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1819001 said:


> Can be during the winter. 12 on 12 off. But we do not always follow that. We do what we have to, to stay ahead of the storms.


I used to work 12 on 2 off. 10-12 hours every day all year. This was an actual job, not for myself


----------



## CityGuy

80 and sunny

1655

Bring on the cold and snow.


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;1818974 said:


> Where you there? I found out you know my buddy nate from Mayer also.


Yeah I was there Friday and Saturday night and for a while on Sunday. Yeah I know Nate real well.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1818997 said:


> You sure you were not in jail?


No I have seen him.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1819011 said:


> No I have seen him.


Haha he was just gone for months and now back and didn't miss a beat.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1819001 said:


> Can be during the winter. 12 on 12 off. But we do not always follow that. We do what we have to, to stay ahead of the storms.


12 on, 12 off. Tough. :laughing: :laughing: :crying:


----------



## Ranger620

Hamelfire;1818996 said:


> Couple Pics for SSS on our milling operation.


I shoot you my address. Come dump some of those millings at my house.:laughing:


----------



## BossPlow614

Does anyone use Quickbooks for their payroll?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1818997 said:


> You sure you were not in jail?


Can you still facebook in jail?


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1819015 said:


> 12 on, 12 off. Tough. :laughing: :laughing: :crying:


I was thinking the same.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1819017 said:


> Does anyone use Quickbooks for their payroll?


I do, run work comp through it as well. However you have to get a work comp quote through Hartford from a different agent rather than the one from clicking on the button in QuickBooks. Too much per hundred if you use that company.


----------



## Ranger620

SnowGuy73;1819019 said:


> Can you still facebook in jail?


its jail... I would think they have cable tv, internet and probably a few pay channels not to mention 3 meals a day. Probably get a paid cell phone too.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Making deep fried rabbit and Fry's maybe onion rings


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1819017 said:


> Does anyone use Quickbooks for their payroll?


I started using it this year. Really like it so far


----------



## qualitycut

So the two jobs that had to be done this week that I had scheduled don't have fricken concrete in yet.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1819016 said:


> I shoot you my address. Come dump some of those millings at my house.:laughing:


Everyone says the same. They are used to add to our spoils for crushing for reuse in road beds.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ranger620;1819022 said:


> its jail... I would think they have cable tv, internet and probably a few pay channels not to mention 3 meals a day. Probably get a paid cell phone too.


Sad, but true.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1818996 said:


> Couple Pics for SSS on our milling operation.


That looks all too familiar. You said thats Wayzata's Mill? Nice machine. I'd get a job running the Elgin. I heart Elgin Sweepers .

Green, We were Chip Sealing out you way today.....Didn't see us on Hwy. 12.????


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1819054 said:


> That looks all too familiar. You said thats Wayzata's Mill? Nice machine. I'd get a job running the Elgin. I heart Elgin Sweepers .
> 
> Green, We were Chip Sealing out you way today.....Didn't see us on Hwy. 12.????


Nope went down hwy 7 today


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;1818955 said:


> Cb- your Cb services in Mg right? Hope so I sent an install referral your way.


Correct sir, and thank you!


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1819017 said:


> Does anyone use Quickbooks for their payroll?


Yep, love it


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1819054 said:


> That looks all too familiar. You said thats Wayzata's Mill? Nice machine. I'd get a job running the Elgin. I heart Elgin Sweepers .
> 
> Green, We were Chip Sealing out you way today.....Didn't see us on Hwy. 12.????


I thought I had a SSS sighting out in Hanover... early afternoon?


----------



## Greenery

Is anyone interested in mowing a little lawn every other week in S Minneapolis Lake and 32nd. Its a vacant house so you can use your imagination on what type of lawn it is.


----------



## Deershack

Got asked to bid a clean up of a garage fire in St.Paul. First load the debris in a dumpster and then remove the slab and bring in recycle for the base. Anyone know what the going rate for a skid and a single axle 5yd dump should be? Ned to submit it to the ins co and wondering what they will accept. Think they are looking for a breakdown for the truck and skid seperate.


----------



## SnowGuy73

62° breezy clouds.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like I will be able to skip a few this week.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1819090 said:


> Looks like I will be able to skip a few this week.


We are doing everything this week.

Then next week while I am out of town, the guys can skip stuff and have a light schedule in case equipment breaks.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1819090 said:


> Looks like I will be able to skip a few this week.


I've shipped some for 3 weeks now. I did almost everything last week. Now everything mostly toast. Have 4 for today and a couple tomorrow. 14 townhomes Thursday along with a couple homes. Friday will be just a few


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1819062 said:


> I thought I had a SSS sighting out in Hanover... early afternoon?


We were in Hanover.

........ 
And I just burned my eyelashes. Dang it.


----------



## Greenery

SSS Inc.;1819101 said:


> We were in Hanover.
> 
> ........
> And I just burned my eyelashes. Dang it.


Hot curler?


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1819101 said:


> We were in Hanover.
> 
> ........
> And I just burned my eyelashes. Dang it.


Even closer to my house. I would have waived had I known


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1819111 said:


> Even closer to my house. I would have waived had I known


We were in Montrose also.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1819114 said:


> We were in Montrose also.


Hanover was real close. Within 5 miles or less.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1819114 said:


> We were in Montrose also.


You are getting closer and closer to my hood!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1819145 said:


> You are getting closer and closer to my hood!


Better lock your doors!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1819159 said:


> Better lock your doors!


Time to get a security system!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1819161 said:


> Time to get a security system!


Yup, that south Minneapolis riff raff coming in!


----------



## qualitycut

Utlra vac question, does it just slide on the deck or is there supposed to be a bolt holding it on somewhere?


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1819177 said:


> Utlra vac question, does it just slide on the deck or is there supposed to be a bolt holding it on somewhere?


There is a rod on the deck it slides onto


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1819054 said:


> That looks all too familiar. You said thats Wayzata's Mill? Nice machine. I'd get a job running the Elgin. I heart Elgin Sweepers .
> 
> Green, We were Chip Sealing out you way today.....Didn't see us on Hwy. 12.????


That's our rental. Usually Minnetonka does our big milling. They are just to busy to get to us for some time.

That elgin is a POS it has been rebuilt 2 times now and instead of replacing it they just keep dumping money into it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1819181 said:


> There is a rod on the deck it slides onto


It also acts like a hinge. Some models on the opposite end have a clasp type thing that swings loose. You move it and it holds it to the deck until you put the belt on. Both my hps were that way. I can't rember what both my xs had. Had a 60&72


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1819114 said:


> We were in Montrose also.


My neck of the woods? What were you doing out there?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1819184 said:


> That's our rental. Usually Minnetonka does our big milling. They are just to busy to get to us for some time.
> 
> That elgin is a POS it has been rebuilt 2 times now and instead of replacing it they just keep dumping money into it.


But that's the way cities/ counties and states think. Waste money waste money where can we waste more money


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1819187 said:


> But that's the way cities/ counties and states think. Waste money waste money where can we waste more money


True. You would think that if every time it goes out the mechanic has to come out and fix it or it's in the shop at the end of the day they would re think that.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1819185 said:


> It also acts like a hinge. Some models on the opposite end have a clasp type thing that swings loose. You move it and it holds it to the deck until you put the belt on. Both my hps were that way. I can't rember what both my xs had. Had a 60&72


One end has a long rod like a hinge and front just has a bolt looking thing that's horizontal ans just rests there didnt know I'd there was an actual bolt at all


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1819189 said:


> One end has a long rod like a hinge and front just has a bolt looking thing that's horizontal ans just rests there didnt know I'd there was an actual bolt at all


That may be all that's to it. Did you figure it out? If not post a pic.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1819188 said:


> True. You would think that if every time it goes out the mechanic has to come out and fix it or it's in the shop at the end of the day they would re think that.


But that's their system. Or it seems to us average joes


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I'm on my third shirt of the day


----------



## Polarismalibu

Last load of the day and the trailer dies


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1819198 said:


> Last load of the day and the trailer dies


Carry a jumper box and a set of jumper cables


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1819189 said:


> One end has a long rod like a hinge and front just has a bolt looking thing that's horizontal ans just rests there didnt know I'd there was an actual bolt at all


That front bolt should have a small metal plate that keeps it tight on the top inside of the deck.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1819226 said:


> That front bolt should have a small metal plate that keeps it tight on the top inside of the deck.


Thanks, I thought it looked like it needed one but couldn't find it or remember taking it off.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nice night out!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1819249 said:


> Nice night out!


Enjoying deadliest catch on the couch.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1819250 said:


> Enjoying deadliest catch on the couch.


I'm enjoying a Coors Light, on the computer.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1819222 said:


> Carry a jumper box and a set of jumper cables


I normally do I left it on the boat this weekend


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Can't remember the last time I was fishing on a Tuesday night.

The youngest with his first fish of the year.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Does a a stihl TS420 cut-off saw require mixed oil?:crying::crying:


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;1819261 said:


> Does a a stihl TS420 cut-off saw require mixed oil?:crying::crying:


I've never used one of those that wasn't a 2 stroke.

Edit: "This engine is certified to operate on unleaded gasoline and the STIHL two-stroke engine oil at a mix ratio of 50:1"

Sorry, man.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1819261 said:


> Does a a stihl TS420 cut-off saw require mixed oil?:crying::crying:


Uh oh..........


----------



## SSS Inc.

GFS says 2-4" ON MONDAY, Nam says 6-13". Get you plows ready.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1819264 said:


> GFS says 2-4" ON MONDAY, Nam says 6-13". Get you plows ready.


Haha....

Too early for this nonsense!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;1819261 said:


> Does a a stihl TS420 cut-off saw require mixed oil?:crying::crying:


Yes it dose! Sounds like you had a bad day


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1819265 said:


> Haha....
> 
> Too early for this nonsense!


I can't wait for it. If all I have to worry about is snow I'm a happy camper.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1819258 said:


> Can't remember the last time I was fishing on a Tuesday night.
> 
> The youngest with his first fish of the year.


Perfect night for fishing. Totally jealous here


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1819267 said:


> I can't wait for it. If all I have to worry about is snow I'm a happy camper.


Cafe that!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1819252 said:


> I'm enjoying a Coors Light, on the computer.


Or sitting out waiting on custom fire.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1819271 said:


> Or sitting out waiting on custom fire.


What did you break?


----------



## Drakeslayer

Polarismalibu;1819266 said:


> Yes it dose! Sounds like you had a bad day


It was actually a good day minus the $568 set back!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Perfect night to be on the lake. Fishing???? Eh, not so good.

That Bass and 3 smallish Crappies.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1819274 said:


> Perfect night to be on the lake. Fishing???? Eh, not so good.
> 
> That Bass and 3 smallish Crappies.


Still better than work.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1819273 said:


> It was actually a good day minus the $568 set back!


Not good!

.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1819272 said:


> What did you break?


Recall on the hydrolics for our rack for our drop tank


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1819275 said:


> Still better than work.....


Better than that is when the 9 year old (in the picture) says "Dad, you know that shirt you have that says 'Dad is the best fishing buddy?'"

I say, yeah, what about it?

He says, that sure is true and walks up and gives me a hug.

Guess I gotta going back to being poor(er) and not striving to get that extra buck so much.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1819278 said:


> Recall on the hydrolics for our rack for our drop tank


They are coming this time of night for a recall?


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1819279 said:


> Better than that is when the 9 year old (in the picture) says "Dad, you know that shirt you have that says 'Dad is the best fishing buddy?'"
> 
> I say, yeah, what about it?
> 
> He says, that sure is true and walks up and gives me a hug.
> 
> Guess I gotta going back to being poor(er) and not striving to get that extra buck so much.


Nice!

Its a Kodak moment!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1819279 said:


> Better than that is when the 9 year old (in the picture) says "Dad, you know that shirt you have that says 'Dad is the best fishing buddy?'"
> 
> I say, yeah, what about it?
> 
> He says, that sure is true and walks up and gives me a hug.
> 
> Guess I gotta going back to being poor(er) and not striving to get that extra buck so much.


That's what life is all about, spending time with family once in a while is better then working sun up to sun down every day. That's pretty cool.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1819269 said:


> Cafe that!


I so agree. Not even thinking snow except when people call for bids. About ready to say no vacancy


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1819264 said:


> GFS says 2-4" ON MONDAY, Nam says 6-13". Get you plows ready.


I am not ready for snow talk. Even planning on quitting some after this season. I can handle this heat and hard work. Hate this waking up to 2" on the ground when a clear night was forecast, or the 30 hour shift. Or wanting the snow have everything and everyone ready and nothing comes except when we are short of help. Not to mention the dang cold that follows and being stuck home. I'd like to take off for a couple weeks and go south. I know as soon as I would we would get 12" every other day.

Currently we do 150 or so drives. End of last season it was over 200. And we several acres of parking lots, town home roads and other odd and ends not to mention my own. I'd like to cut it in half. And finding help to work as little as no hours to 100 hours a week is a joke.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1819283 said:


> no vacancy


This......


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1819280 said:


> They are coming this time of night for a recall?


Yeah they came and took the truck with them.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Last season drove me nuts. Lost hair and thought I was going to develop and ulcer. Damn 1" every other day. Money was good. Worth the stress? For me, no.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1819287 said:


> Yeah they came and took the truck with them.


Sweet, I love customs trucks. We are stuck with Rosenbauer.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1819288 said:


> Last season drove me nuts. Lost hair and thought I was going to develop and ulcer. Damn 1" every other day. Money was good. Worth the stress? For me, no.


Same, I'm out this season.

Now if only I had a job........


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1819279 said:


> Better than that is when the 9 year old (in the picture) says "Dad, you know that shirt you have that says 'Dad is the best fishing buddy?'"
> 
> I say, yeah, what about it?
> 
> He says, that sure is true and walks up and gives me a hug.
> 
> Guess I gotta going back to being poor(er) and not striving to get that extra buck so much.


Nice... I gave my little guy a hug tonight and he says "Bye Daddy" thinking I was going somewhere... Wake up call...


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1819289 said:


> Sweet, I love customs trucks. We are stuck with Rosenbauer.


I would love a pierce.


----------



## Deershack

Deershack;1819065 said:


> Got asked to bid a clean up of a garage fire in St.Paul. First load the debris in a dumpster and then remove the slab and bring in recycle for the base. Anyone know what the going rate for a skid and a single axle 5yd dump should be? Ned to submit it to the ins co and wondering what they will accept. Think they are looking for a breakdown for the truck and skid seperate.


Anyone got any suggestions? Espesicaly if you've worked with ins co.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1819292 said:


> Nice... I gave my little guy a hug tonight and he says "Bye Daddy" thinking I was going somewhere... Wake up call...


Been there. Trying my best to just shut work down by 5 pm now. Other stuff can wait until tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

61° overcast calm.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1819294 said:


> I would love a pierce.


We have older pierces


----------



## SnowGuy73

Heavy, heavy dew!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1819312 said:


> Heavy, heavy dew!


For how little rain we've received, I'm surprised how much fog/dew we have every morning.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1819320 said:


> For how little rain we've received, I'm surprised how much fog/dew we have every morning.


I just said that to the wife yesterday. I've actually gotten less than the metro and you. Yesterday it was almost like it rained. Still doesn't help anything


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1819323 said:


> I just said that to the wife yesterday. I've actually gotten less than the metro and you. Yesterday it was almost like it rained. Still doesn't help anything


Just enough for the weeds to grow.


----------



## Greenery

Drakeslayer;1819261 said:


> Does a a stihl TS420 cut-off saw require mixed oil?:crying::crying:


Ouch, 8 hundo down the cafer

*edit $568 I guess I need to shop around more..


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1819320 said:


> For how little rain we've received, I'm surprised how much fog/dew we have every morning.


I was kind of thinking the same... Nuts!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1819324 said:


> Just enough for the weeds to grow.


Damn things are like cacti, no water needed!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1819333 said:


> Damn things are like cacti, no water needed!


Pretty much. We have quite a few lawns where the weeds are there, but the grass is so dry you break it walking on it.

I don't want to mow, but you have to cut the weeds.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Greenery;1819327 said:


> Ouch, 8 hundo down the cafer
> 
> *edit $568 I guess I need to shop around more..


I was gonna say I payed 500 or 550 few years ago. What ever year it snowed 3 1/2 times


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1819335 said:


> Pretty much. We have quite a few lawns where the weeds are there, but the grass is so dry you break it walking on it.
> 
> I don't want to mow, but you have to cut the weeds.


I have the same thing with clover lawns. Or clawns as I call them. Or areas of 8" tall real green from people watering plants that want it "cleaned up" for less than a mowing. Tell I didn't charge you extra this spring when we double or triple mowed most of may and all of June. Usually they shut up.


----------



## andersman02

I'll see you guys later! Heading to breezy with some of the guys for the rest of the week, then wiffle ball world series AGAIN at my house sat.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snow guy can retire.....

Self-propelled mower on autopilot:


----------



## Camden

andersman02;1819342 said:



> I'll see you guys later! Heading to breezy with some of the guys for the rest of the week, then wiffle ball world series AGAIN at my house sat.


I'll be at Breezy next week. 10th anniversary and the wife wants to spend some time there.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Culvers........


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1819359 said:


> Snow guy can retire.....
> 
> Self-propelled mower on autopilot:


Haha, I saw that the other day.


----------



## SnowGuy73

andersman02;1819342 said:


> I'll see you guys later! Heading to breezy with some of the guys for the rest of the week, then wiffle ball world series AGAIN at my house sat.


Lucky!....


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1819361 said:


> Culvers........


I want some!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1819361 said:


> Culvers........


5.8 in west st Paul


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1819365 said:


> 5.8 in west st Paul


That sounds good too. My cheesecurds were fantastic.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1819361 said:


> Culvers........


Same!!!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1819359 said:


> Snow guy can retire.....
> 
> Self-propelled mower on autopilot:


No wonder he had more weekends then us. He just sets that up and calls it good lol


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1819371 said:


> No wonder he had more weekends then us. He just sets that up and calls it good lol


----------



## andersman02

Well they are golfing, I'll just wait for them to get back


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

andersman02;1819373 said:


> Well they are golfing, I'll just wait for them to get back












Almost the same as you. Just got done taking a 45 minute nap in the shade in the tractor while the guys mow another school.

They just texted, on their way here. I'd better get mowing again.


----------



## SnowGuy73

andersman02;1819373 said:


> Well they are golfing, I'll just wait for them to get back


That there is the life!


----------



## andersman02

Only problem is those are $8 bloodies! Might be time to go crack the grain belt case


----------



## SnowGuy73

andersman02;1819379 said:


> Only problem is those are $8 bloodies! Might be time to go crack the grain belt case


What?!?!?

I don't even see any beef sticks or cheese in there.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Well cafe it, I'm calling it a day.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1819391 said:


> What?!?!?
> 
> I don't even see any beef sticks or cheese in there.....


The Pointe in prior lake has the best ever.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1819392 said:


> Well cafe it, I'm calling it a day.


Hahaha beat you by an hour.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1819395 said:


> Hahaha beat you by an hour.


No kidding. Even I'm already home stripped down to the boxer briefs.


----------



## andersman02

Still no sign of the guys, looks like I'm going to be dropping some more $$$ at the bar, too nice to be inside drinking grain belt


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1819395 said:


> Hahaha beat you by an hour.


Haha I beat all of you. Just buds today and a nap


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1819393 said:


> The Pointe in prior lake has the best ever.


Hoppers in waconia has a meal in there's as well.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1819398 said:


> No kidding. Even I'm already home stripped down to the boxer briefs.


Not there yet, I have some running around tonight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1819401 said:


> Haha I beat all of you. Just buds today and a nap


Nice!........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1819403 said:


> Not there yet, I have some running around tonight.


Got a lake system I have to go diagnose later why all the zones are coming on at the same time.

Homeowner won't be home until 7, so I have to head back out after some dinner.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1819406 said:


> Got a lake system I have to go diagnose later why all the zones are coming on at the same time.
> 
> Homeowner won't be home until 7, so I have to head back out after some dinner.


Lake system.... Fun!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's been operator error before. A person that has a big ego and wants to play power games with you, yet you know he really doesn't know what's going on.

Too bad he seems to have quite a bit of money.


----------



## qualitycut

Dog ripped half his nail off and the skin in the middle is hanging out, can't wait to see the bill


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1819406 said:


> Got a lake system I have to go diagnose later why all the zones are coming on at the same time.
> 
> Homeowner won't be home until 7, so I have to head back out after some dinner.


I'm surprised there's enough pressure to run all of them at the same time


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1819414 said:


> Dog ripped half his nail off and the skin in the middle is hanging out, can't wait to see the bill


Most charge $500 just for your info and to get you seen, then tack on a ton. Just like a doctor.

Waiting for my 2 er visits bill. Insurance should cover most of it


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1819417 said:


> Most charge $500 just for your info and to get you seen, then tack on a ton. Just like a doctor.
> 
> Waiting for my 2 er visits bill. Insurance should cover most of it


Or just get charged for a quick vet visit for 39.00!! Score


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1819419 said:


> Or just get charged for a quick vet visit for 39.00!! Score


You lucked out.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1819420 said:


> You lucked out.


I winked at her


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1819421 said:


> I winked at her


Which eye?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1819406 said:


> Got a lake system I have to go diagnose later why all the zones are coming on at the same time.
> 
> Homeowner won't be home until 7, so I have to head back out after some dinner.


Lake systems are the worst


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1819421 said:


> I winked at her


your old lady must not have been with?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The grass at the house with the "irrigation problem".


----------



## SnowGuy73

Anyone interested in making a reasonable offer before it goes to the body shop?


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1819436 said:


> The grass at the house with the "irrigation problem".


Looks like the only "problem" may be over watering....


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1819437 said:


> Anyone interested in making a reasonable offer before it goes to the body shop?


Comings with a Blizzard 810 and a SnowEx tailgate spreader.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Same customer complained the grass along the beach isn't getting enough water and heads need to be adjusted to compensate for the south wind.

I didn't adjust anything before I took this pic.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1819437 said:


> Anyone interested in making a reasonable offer before it goes to the body shop?


Damn it..... This!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green, forgot to get you that price on Monday. Lesco backpack sprayer is $84.54 out the door. I can tell you after minimal use today (about 5 minutes worth) I don't like the straps, too thin so they cut into a guys collar bone!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1819441 said:


> Same customer complained the grass along the beach isn't getting enough water and heads need to be adjusted to compensate for the south wind.
> 
> I didn't adjust anything before I took this pic.


Looks like someone sprayed round up along the rocks during a wind! Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

So for you chipotle guys, get a quesarito. Its a burrito wrapped in a quesadilla. Its awesome and very unhealthy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1819444 said:


> Looks like someone sprayed round up along the rocks during a wind! Thumbs Up


Winner. We don't spray beaches.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1819410 said:


> It's been operator error before. A person that has a big ego and wants to play power games with you, yet you know he really doesn't know what's going on.
> 
> Too bad he seems to have quite a bit of money.


Dealing with something similar to that myself.

I'm a tad jealous Anders. I'll most likely be doing the same this weekend up north though.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1819445 said:


> So for you chipotle guys, get a quesarito. Its a burrito wrapped in a quesadilla. Its awesome and very unhealthy.


That sounds awesome!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Too bad Bedazzled isn't going with next week.


----------



## Ranger620

Might have a landscaping job in maple grove if anyone is interested in bidding it I could pass on some numbers. Some frost heaving problems and drainage to deal with. I'm bidding the deck.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1819443 said:


> Green, forgot to get you that price on Monday. Lesco backpack sprayer is $84.54 out the door. I can tell you after minimal use today (about 5 minutes worth) I don't like the straps, too thin so they cut into a guys collar bone!


They used to offer one with wide straps.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1819445 said:


> So for you chipotle guys, get a quesarito. Its a burrito wrapped in a quesadilla. Its awesome and very unhealthy.


That I will have to try!!


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1819442 said:


> Damn it..... This!


Damn that would match my trucks perfectly. I know I miseed it but, 07' 6.0 like 60,000 or so plow salter right??


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1819449 said:


> Too bad Bedazzled isn't going with next week.


Way to hot for me


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1819455 said:


> Damn that would match my trucks perfectly. I know I miseed it but, 07' 6.0 like 60,000 or so plow salter right??


That is a perfect fit for you.


----------



## Camden

SnowGuy73;1819442 said:


> Damn it..... This!


What are the specs? Any pics of the plow?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1819450 said:


> Might have a landscaping job in maple grove if anyone is interested in bidding it I could pass on some numbers. Some frost heaving problems and drainage to deal with. I'm bidding the deck.


Sent you a pm


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1819445 said:


> So for you chipotle guys, get a quesarito. Its a burrito wrapped in a quesadilla. Its awesome and very unhealthy.


I still have never eaten there, I have to try that someday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1819455 said:


> Damn that would match my trucks perfectly. I know I miseed it but, 07' 6.0 like 60,000 or so plow salter right??


Correct, 68,000, LT2 package.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1819442 said:



> Damn it..... This!


If I hadn't bought the 14 which should have been a dodge


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1819461 said:


> What are the specs? Any pics of the plow?


Fresh tune up, newer tires (April 2014), new exhaust manifold gaskets.
68,000 Miles, 6.0L Vortec Engine, Auto Transmission, LT-2 Package (pw, pl, cd, tilt, cruise, ac, heated mirrors), Charcoal Cloth Interior, Tinted Side Glass, Timbren Suspension Helpers (front and rear), Blizzard 810 Power Plow (2008 model),SnowEx 575 Mini Pro Spreader (2011 model).


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1819464 said:


> I still have never eaten there, I have to try that someday.


I hated it. Wife hated. I think my dad ate there and didn't like it either.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1819468 said:


> If I hadn't bought the 14 which should have been a dodge


Isn't your 2014 a personal truck?

Dodge, honeymoon over?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1819464 said:


> I still have never eaten there, I have to try that someday.


Service them for years but never eat there.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1819470 said:


> I hated it. Wife hated. I think my dad ate there and didn't like it either.


That's about what I've heard, you either love it or hate it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1819472 said:


> Service them for years but never eat there.


This is correct..... Same with Applebees and Perkins back in the day!


----------



## Camden

SnowGuy73;1819469 said:


> Fresh tune up, newer tires (April 2014), new exhaust manifold gaskets.
> 68,000 Miles, 6.0L Vortec Engine, Auto Transmission, LT-2 Package (pw, pl, cd, tilt, cruise, ac, heated mirrors), Charcoal Cloth Interior, Tinted Side Glass, Timbren Suspension Helpers (front and rear), Blizzard 810 Power Plow (2008 model),SnowEx 575 Mini Pro Spreader (2011 model).


So when people say "Old Body Style", this is the truck they're referring to?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Plow.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1819475 said:


> So when people say "Old Body Style", this is the truck they're referring to?


Correct, "2007 classic".


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1819456 said:


> Way to hot for me


No humidity though


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1819478 said:


> No humidity though


Its a dry heat... Haha!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1819479 said:


> Its a dry heat... Haha!


When your in the pool with chicks in bikinis with a drink in your hand who cares. Or sitting in the casino.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1819480 said:


> When your in the pool with chicks in bikinis with a drink in your hand who cares. Or sitting in the casino.


I need to find a pool to go to.


----------



## CityGuy

Anyone up in the St. Cloud area? Reports that the paper mill is on fire again.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1819480 said:


> When your in the pool with chicks in bikinis with a drink in your hand who cares. Or sitting in the casino.


These statements are true! Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1819482 said:


> Anyone up in the St. Cloud area? Reports that the paper mill is on fire again.


I just saw that as well.


----------



## SnowGuy73

..............................


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1819294 said:


> I would love a pierce.


Pierce make much better trucks. Better customer service too.


----------



## qualitycut

Why do people call let it go to voicemail, hang up and then call again 2 seconds later and not leave a message.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1819489 said:


> Why do people call let it go to voicemail, hang up and then call again 2 seconds later and not leave a message.


I just asked myself that same question on Monday!


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1819482 said:


> Anyone up in the St. Cloud area? Reports that the paper mill is on fire again.


Did you see the pictures? Huge column of black smoke


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1819488 said:


> Pierce make much better trucks. Better customer service too.


Agreed.......


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1819488 said:


> Pierce make much better trucks. Better customer service too.


I would love Delanos new truck.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1819490 said:


> I just asked myself that same question on Monday!


Happened twice this week.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1819493 said:


> I would love Delanos new truck.


pictures?..


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1819494 said:


> Happened twice this week.


People are morons!


----------



## qualitycut

Ha, called me again and left a message it was the gf on her friends phone.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1819495 said:


> pictures?..


http://www.northstarfireapparatus.com/assets/delano-pumper.jpg


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1819491 said:


> Did you see the pictures? Huge column of black smoke


Saw on FB..................


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1819497 said:


> Ha, called me again and left a message it was the gf on her boyfriends phone.


Fixed it for you!

Boy, good thing your other girlfriend didn't answer!

Guess you have green's number now!


----------



## BossPlow614

No good on that paper fire. The guy that died in the one back In the 2011 fire was my buddy's dad.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1819493 said:


> I would love Delanos new truck.


IF memory serves thats a enclosed panel. Not a fan of that. I like to listen to what my pump is doing. Just me.


----------



## Camden

From the way it sounds, crews were taking down a coal shoot today and that's how the fire started. Must've been torching the thing off is what I'm guessing.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1819498 said:


> http://www.northstarfireapparatus.com/assets/delano-pumper.jpg


Not a fan of the top mount pump but very nice!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1819504 said:


> From the way it sounds, crews were taking down a coal shoot today and that's how the fire started. Must've been torching the thing off is what I'm guessing.


I could see that.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1819505 said:


> Not a fan of the top mount pump but very nice!


Not sure on the mirrors either.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1819501 said:


> Fixed it for you!
> 
> Boy, good thing your other girlfriend didn't answer!
> 
> Guess you have green's number now!


Dang it that's who's number that was!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1819471 said:


> Isn't your 2014 a personal truck?
> 
> Dodge, honeymoon over?


Kinda both. Have name and logo on. It'll get used more in the winter. I do pull my open 20 foot with the bush hog tractor with it.

With dodge or even that ford that was a qualities daddy's work had the fancier stuff, like lwnmr. When I get with this or the wife's van paid for I'll get a dump and trade my 06 dodge in and use this one more. Have almost 5k on it. Sounds like it has a miss when I first start it


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1819507 said:


> Not sure on the mirrors either.


Ya, kind of bug looking!


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1819503 said:


> IF memory serves thats a enclosed panel. Not a fan of that. I like to listen to what my pump is doing. Just me.


Love the enclosed top mount when it is cold as hell or hot as hell.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1819508 said:


> Dang it that's who's number that was!


Busted! :laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1819511 said:


> Love the enclosed top mount when it is cold as hell or hot as hell.


Yup, that's a comment that can only come from an officer!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1819513 said:


> Yup, that's a comment that can only come from an officer!


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1819513 said:


> Yup, that's a comment that can only come from an officer!


Hey I want to be comfortable if I cant play


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1819509 said:


> Have almost 5k on it. Sounds like it has a miss when I first start it


The dodge or the Silverado?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1819489 said:


> Why do people call let it go to voicemail, hang up and then call again 2 seconds later and not leave a message.


I have customers do that all the time or they leave a message both times. Both messages are similar but not the same


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1819512 said:


> Busted! :laughing:


Yeah the number ended in 1856


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1819515 said:


> Hey I want to be comfortable if I cant play


Oh boy.........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1819516 said:


> The dodge or the Silverado?


Chevy. Dodge has 100,XXX on it


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1819520 said:


> Chevy. Dodge has 100,XXX on it


I tried telling you that the quality has gone to hell!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

jimslawnsnow;1819520 said:


> Chevy. Dodge has 100,XXX on it


And the other Chevy has 125,000 I think


----------



## CityGuy

So True..........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1819523 said:


> So True..........


Hahahahah!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1819521 said:


> I tried telling you that the quality has gone to hell!


I know. But I'm sure its the same in every brand now. Oh well have extended warranty


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1819523 said:


> So True..........


And those 4 are either crabby or idiots or both


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1819527 said:


> And those 4 are either crabby or idiots or both


There are a couple of lookers that work at this one in town!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1819526 said:


> I know. But I'm sure its the same in every brand now. Oh well have extended warranty


My buddy just traded in his 2011 with an extended warranty. He was having an oil consumption problem, both gm and the extended warranty company told him to pound sand....... He now has an f250.


----------



## BossPlow614

Snow. Was his a 2011 gas or dmax?


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1819530 said:


> Snow. Was his a 2011 gas or dmax?


Gasoline..


----------



## Ranger620

Never fails. Sit on the couch all summer and August comes around and the phone rings with tons of jobs. Just when I want to start chasing down snow stuff


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ranger620;1819535 said:


> Never fails. Sit on the couch all summer and August comes around and the phone rings with tons of jobs. Just when I want to start chasing down snow stuff


Sounds like an uneventful summer!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1819536 said:


> Sounds like an uneventful summer!


I think no storms means slow for ranger.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1819537 said:


> I think no storms means slow for ranger.


But Novak always predicted storms....


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1819529 said:


> My buddy just traded in his 2011 with an extended warranty. He was having an oil consumption problem, both gm and the extended warranty company told him to pound sand....... He now has an f250.


There's at reason why Ford's are 5-6 k more


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1819538 said:


> But Novak always predicted storms....


He can't predict yesterdays weather let alone day to day


----------



## Ranger620

SnowGuy73;1819536 said:


> Sounds like an uneventful summer!


I didnt actually sit on the couch all summer. I've had odds and ends to do here and there. One of my winter customers gave me 2-3 small projects a month. And yes no hail storms means slow for me. But now just in the last week and a half got a garage to frame, A deck to build, a basement to renovate, Concrete sidewalk to tear out and repour, 13 windows to tear out and put new ones in and some small misc stuff. Busy fall


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1819539 said:


> There's at reason why Ford's are 5-6 k more


Not comparing that one that was at your dads. It was actually cheaper than my Chevy had more options


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1819539 said:


> There's at reason why Ford's are 5-6 k more


This is true.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1819542 said:


> Not comparing that one that was at your dads. It was actually cheaper than my Chevy had more options


Cause you talked to my dad. Buddy just bought a dodge loaded for 51 that's about 7-8 k less than a Ford


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1819540 said:


> He can't predict yesterdays weather let alone day to day


True that!


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1819539 said:


> There's at reason why Ford's are 5-6 k more


It's 3-4K every time you time you bring it it in for a small oil leak. I went to a GMC gasser. Good bye and good luck.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1819546 said:


> It's 3-4K every time you time you bring it it in for a small oil leak. I went to a GMC gasser. Good bye and good luck.


You want another?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1819544 said:


> Cause you talked to my dad. Buddy just bought a dodge loaded for 51 that's about 7-8 k less than a Ford


No. That was listed to public. I never got a direct price for that truck from him. He was looking for a used truck and never called. I ended up buying new anyway.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1819526 said:


> I know. But I'm sure its the same in every brand now. Oh well have extended warranty


You wouldn't say that had you bought a new Dodge.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1819538 said:


> But Novak always promised storms....


Mistyped it. Corrected it for you.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1819549 said:


> You wouldn't say that had you bought a new Dodge.


Uh oh... The plot thickens!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1819550 said:


> Mistyped it. Corrected it for you.


That's better.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1819544 said:


> Cause you talked to my dad. Buddy just bought a dodge loaded for 51 that's about 7-8 k less than a Ford


Your buddy didn't get a deal. I paid 42 for my Laramie. Only thing I don't have is the diesel or a sunroof. I DO have the 6.4 however.

Those two options would have been about $6k more if you show the credit for the $1800 for the 6.4 Hemi.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1819546 said:


> It's 3-4K every time you time you bring it it in for a small oil leak. I went to a GMC gasser. Good bye and good luck.


Never had that problem and I always have a warranty on my stuff.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1819553 said:


> Your buddy didn't get a deal. I paid 42 for my Laramie. Only thing I don't have is the diesel or a sunroof. I DO have the 6.4 however.
> 
> Those two options would have been about $6k more if you show the credit for the $1800 for the 6.4 Hemi.


I drove fords for years and switched to a Ram when comparing apples to apples the price was about the same. Fords sticker was higher but there rebates brought it down. Where Ram sticker was less but not as much rebates. It is all a numbers and show game.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1819553 said:


> Your buddy didn't get a deal. I paid 42 for my Laramie. Only thing I don't have is the diesel or a sunroof. I DO have the 6.4 however.
> 
> Those two options would have been about $6k more if you show the credit for the $1800 for the 6.4 Hemi.


Dually diesel, why are dodge so cheap?


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1819554 said:


> Never had that problem and I always have a warranty on my stuff.


Warranties are nice!


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1819555 said:


> I drove fords for years and switched to a Ram when comparing apples to apples the price was about the same. Fords sticker was higher but there rebates brought it down. Where Ram sticker was less but not as much rebates. It is all a numbers and show game.


I paid more for my truck with my dads deal through ford than my buddy bought his dodge for


----------



## Drakeslayer

SnowGuy73;1819547 said:


> You want another?


How much????


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1819557 said:


> Warranties are nice!


Yea and since ford is doing all if thier own motor its been awesome


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1819549 said:


> You wouldn't say that had you bought a new Dodge.


I'd probably be complaining about the seats. Damn they are hard on the new ones. Cloth seem to be better. This is on Dodge.

I drove 30 hours straight in the Chevy to Michigan and back. Never got sore. My ass is numb after 2 hours in the dodge seats. Dad has a 11 and they are the same as the 14


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1819549 said:


> You wouldn't say that had you bought a new Dodge.


Next on my list is a new black Dodge with aluminum dump box


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1819556 said:


> Dually diesel, why are dodge so cheap?


Dunno, went straight to Wilcox Dodge website. Guess the dually would add some too, although mine is a SRW 3500.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1819560 said:


> Yea and since ford is doing all if thier own motor its been awesome


Has the new diesel been good. When I look for new trucks now I look at gas unless I,m driving it myself. I want a new 4 door. Someday


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1819559 said:


> How much????


Depends, you want the box side dents fixed?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1819561 said:


> I'd probably be complaining about the seats. Damn they are hard on the new ones. Cloth seem to be better. This is on Dodge.
> 
> I drove 30 hours straight in the Chevy to Michigan and back. Never got sore. My ass is numb after 2 hours in the dodge seats. Dad has a 11 and they are the same as the 14


I'll give ya that about the seat.

The new one has leather, and there's a bump on the side of the lumbar where if I sit a bit cockeyed, it digs right in behind my shoulder blade.

Annoying. Don't feel it as much with the cloth in the '13.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1819564 said:


> Has the new diesel been good. When I look for new trucks now I look at gas unless I,m driving it myself. I want a new 4 door. Someday


On my second one and no issues.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1819564 said:


> Has the new diesel been good. When I look for new trucks now I look at gas unless I,m driving it myself. I want a new 4 door. Someday


So far the 6.7 has been awesome for me.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1819560 said:


> Yea and since ford is doing all if thier own motor its been awesome


Yeah that's nice almost all the problems went away when the started doing the 6.7


----------



## SnowGuy73

64° breezy overcast.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Heavy dew again.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Not sure I have much motivation today. You would think with heading out of town in a week I'd be fired up. *yawn*


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1819579 said:


> Not sure I have much motivation today. You would think with heading out of town in a week I'd be fired up. *yawn*


Same, I was just looking at my list and trying to come up with a reason to stay home today...


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1819579 said:


> Not sure I have much motivation today. You would think with heading out of town in a week I'd be fired up. *yawn*


I have had no modivation all week.


----------



## qualitycut

Hello meisha fox traffic fill in.


----------



## SnowGuy73

No way!....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1819585 said:


> I have had no modivation all week.


Good thing you keep having your work extended then.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1819587 said:


> Hello meisha fox traffic fill in.


Yup, I would!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1819588 said:


> No way!....


Its pretty damn dry down here. Most lawns are white looking with no green color left. Hard to believe just a few weeks ago we skipped lawns because of standing water. Now we can't get a drop. I can't believe these heavy dews for as dry it is


----------



## SnowGuy73

Anyone want a sweet lightbar for their ride?

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1819601&posted=1#post1819601


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1819602 said:


> Anyone want a sweet lightbar for their ride?
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1819601&posted=1#post1819601


Is that a magnet or permanent? Is the blue on the sides legal? I'm def interested


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1819589 said:


> Good thing you keep having your work extended then.


Yeah every time I think we are done they add two days worth of stuff. Now we are top dressing all the front rock and removing the big rock at the one house.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1819606 said:


> Is that a magnet or permanent? Is the blue on the sides legal? I'm def interested


Magnet mount, quick disconnect power cord has I had it tapped into the cargo lights.

Any color is legal on private property!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1819608 said:


> Magnet mount, quick disconnect power cord has I had it tapped into the cargo lights.
> 
> Any color is legal on private property!


OK. When do you have free time? Silly question I know


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1819610 said:


> OK. When do you have free time? Silly question I know


I will be in Lakeville later today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1819611 said:


> I will be in Lakeville later today.


You wanna meet at Fleet Farm?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1819611 said:


> I will be in Lakeville later today.


I have a couple left then a Dr appointment


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1819615 said:


> i have a couple left then a dr appointment


ok............


----------



## Polarismalibu

Sure feels nasty out today


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1819623 said:


> Sure feels nasty out today


I'm taking my time and I'm drenched


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1819616 said:


> ok............


Not sure what you have going on this weekend or early next week?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1819626 said:


> Not sure what you have going on this weekend or early next week?


I have daddy daycare this weekend. 

Are you coming up my way at all?


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1819625 said:


> I'm taking my time and I'm drenched


Yeah so are we it's nasty


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1819629 said:


> I have daddy daycare this weekend.
> 
> Are you coming up my way at all?


Not intenionaly. We'll have to figure out a day and time that works


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1819631 said:


> Not intenionaly. We'll have to figure out a day and time that works


Ok, I will be around of you wanted to come by.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Employee calls, umm we cut a water line. Fun day today


----------



## qualitycut

I decided to finally fill in my class 5 patio with sand and pavers today.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1819635 said:


> Employee calls, umm we cut a water line. Fun day today


At least it wasn't a gas line


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1819644 said:


> I decided to finally fill in my class 5 patio with sand and pavers today.


Sounds like a busy day.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I quit, its warm out!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1819646 said:


> Sounds like a busy day.


Did bids this mourning decided at about 1230 im sick of the gf complaining about it.


----------



## qualitycut

Think I should lay off the beer, its not looking straight


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1819651 said:


> Think I should lay off the beer, its not looking straight


Haha, might be a problem.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Turn your computers upside down.

Office today, pulling vines off the side a 4/story apartment.

Ranger will know where I'm at.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1819654 said:


> Turn your computers upside down.
> 
> Office today, pulling vines off the side a 4/story apartment.
> 
> Ranger will know where I'm at.


I don't get it...


----------



## SnowGuy73

To hell with this, I'm taking tomorrow off!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1819660 said:


> To hell with this, I'm taking tomorrow off!


Me too!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1819661 said:


> Me too!!!!


That's what I like to hear.


----------



## albhb3

me 3 after 11am that is... decarbonized a 71 evinrude I couldnt believe all the gunk in there


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1819660 said:


> To hell with this, I'm taking tomorrow off!


I have a bid walk though then work around my place. Mow a couple on Saturday and look at a boat.

Just saw an 18 year old who owns a lawn company out spraying. 99% sure he's not licenced


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1819666 said:


> I have a bid walk though then work around my place. Mow a couple on Saturday and look at a boat.
> 
> Just saw an 18 year old who owns a lawn company out spraying. 99% sure he's not licenced


Ya, I see it daily.


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;1819666 said:


> I have a bid walk though then work around my place. Mow a couple on Saturday and look at a boat.
> 
> Just saw an 18 year old who owns a lawn company out spraying. 99% sure he's not licenced


Probably has no clue that he needs to be.


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1819671 said:


> Probably has no clue that he needs to be.


I wonder what the fine is if you get caught


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1819671 said:


> Probably has no clue that he needs to be.


Doesn't matter.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1819674 said:


> I wonder what the fine is if you get caught


If I remember correctly, $1000 last time I seen it in the quarterly newsletter.


----------



## qualitycut

This week was a bust every job got delayed and pushed back. Last week for one of my guys so that sucked, was trying to put a dent in them this week


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1819661 said:


> Me too!!!!


I would too if I didn't have multiple irrigation repairs.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1819677 said:


> This week was a bust every job got delayed and pushed back. Last week for one of my guys so that sucked, was trying to put a dent in them this week


Big reason I pulled away from landscape and went into lawn mowing, which also sucked!


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1819654 said:


> Turn your computers upside down.
> 
> Office today, pulling vines off the side a 4/story apartment.
> 
> Ranger will know where I'm at.


I poured concrete today. I would have swapped you jobs


----------



## SnowGuy73

If we aren't careful were going to have 80,000 posts before winter!


----------



## BossPlow614

^ how many posts are there now?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1819676 said:


> If I remember correctly, $1000 last time I seen it in the quarterly newsletter.


Sounds right. A guy on lawn site was fined 10k. Don't remember the state. Sprayed 10 years and didn't know he had to be licenced. Its kinda dumb. Most of the crap has nothing to do with actually spraying a lawn. Lots of how the epa and all the agencies became about and which ones control what. All pointless info if you ask me. Similar stuff with being a forester I've been told. And most of the licensed ones don't follow the rules. I see guys all the time mixing and spraying with no gloves, shorts and tang tops. Or t shirts. Spraying in 25 mph winds. Not just the national either


----------



## Green Grass

My parents live in Minnetrista and are looking to have there driveway paved. Anyone maybe SSS have recommendations?


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1819686 said:


> My parents live in Minnetrista and are looking to have there driveway paved. Anyone maybe SSS have recommendations?


Lwnmr will bring trailers full of patch over and try it


----------



## jimslawnsnow

BossPlow614;1819684 said:


> ^ how many posts are there now?


76,514 or so


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1819691 said:


> Lwnmr will bring trailers full of patch over and try it


As long as he stands behind it.


----------



## Ranger620

Fuel pumps went out in the boat. (there are 4). The first 2 went out early this week $42 each yesterday the next one in line went out during testing. $375 dealer cost. was suppose to be here today but didnt happen. They say tomorrow by 3 takes an hr to put in no biggie. if the last one goes out the boat starts on fire. $4,000 for the high pressure pump. Oh and I leave Saturday morning at 5 am for devils lake.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1819691 said:


> Lwnmr will bring trailers full of patch over and try it


Nope........


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1819695 said:


> Fuel pumps went out in the boat. (there are 4). The first 2 went out early this week $42 each yesterday the next one in line went out during testing. $375 dealer cost. was suppose to be here today but didnt happen. They say tomorrow by 3 takes an hr to put in no biggie. if the last one goes out the boat starts on fire. $4,000 for the high pressure pump. Oh and I leave Saturday morning at 5 am for devils lake.


Nothing like waiting till last minute


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1819693 said:


> 76,514 or so


Yup, and raising.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1819450 said:


> Might have a landscaping job in maple grove if anyone is interested in bidding it I could pass on some numbers. Some frost heaving problems and drainage to deal with. I'm bidding the deck.


What ya got?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1819685 said:


> Sounds right. A guy on lawn site was fined 10k. Don't remember the state. Sprayed 10 years and didn't know he had to be licenced. Its kinda dumb. Most of the crap has nothing to do with actually spraying a lawn. Lots of how the epa and all the agencies became about and which ones control what. All pointless info if you ask me. Similar stuff with being a forester I've been told. And most of the licensed ones don't follow the rules. I see guys all the time mixing and spraying with no gloves, shorts and tang tops. Or t shirts. Spraying in 25 mph winds. Not just the national either


Works kind of like taxes it sounds like, in that state.


----------



## CityGuy

Good day today. Had a great interview with another city for a fair amount of more money. Finally got a call to interview with the FD out here. Only took a year for them to set up an interview with a fully train firefighter.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1819686 said:


> My parents live in Minnetrista and are looking to have there driveway paved. Anyone maybe SSS have recommendations?


Don't use C and S.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1819686 said:


> My parents live in Minnetrista and are looking to have there driveway paved. Anyone maybe SSS have recommendations?


Omans is good.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

jimslawnsnow;1819685 said:


> Sounds right. A guy on lawn site was fined 10k. Don't remember the state. Sprayed 10 years and didn't know he had to be licenced. Its kinda dumb. Most of the crap has nothing to do with actually spraying a lawn. Lots of how the epa and all the agencies became about and which ones control what. All pointless info if you ask me. Similar stuff with being a forester I've been told. And most of the licensed ones don't follow the rules. I see guys all the time mixing and spraying with no gloves, shorts and tang tops. Or t shirts. Spraying in 25 mph winds. Not just the national either


and that's if they fine him. I turned a guy in for spraying and leaving a sign or other paper work. shorlty after people came out and sat down in the wet grass/spray for lunch. I ran over and told them what it was and they all went home to change and shower I would hope. I get a letter saying that because he was volunteering his service or in other words charging them for another service and saying it was volunteering it was legit.this was at a small office building. guy is still spraying til this day without fines


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1819683 said:


> If we aren't careful were going to have 80,000 posts before winter!


Kick it in the butt. trying for 100000 before Jan 1.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1819697 said:


> Nothing like waiting till last minute


Been working on it all week. One thing just lead to another. Went bad this weekend (sunday)


----------



## Drakeslayer

Ranger620;1819695 said:


> Fuel pumps went out in the boat. (there are 4). The first 2 went out early this week $42 each yesterday the next one in line went out during testing. $375 dealer cost. was suppose to be here today but didnt happen. They say tomorrow by 3 takes an hr to put in no biggie. if the last one goes out the boat starts on fire. $4,000 for the high pressure pump. Oh and I leave Saturday morning at 5 am for devils lake.


My dad was up there a few weeks ago and was averaging 100 walleyes a day in his boat. Largest was 28". Lots of 16-20" he said.


----------



## andersman02

Looks like I'm losing my foreman and helper beginning of sept. Any one know of a foreman out someone capable looking for work?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1819686 said:


> My parents live in Minnetrista and are looking to have there driveway paved. Anyone maybe SSS have recommendations?


Call C&S Blacktopping in Rogers. Hands down the best Driveway paving company around.


----------



## Ranger620

Drakeslayer;1819709 said:


> My dad was up there a few weeks ago and was averaging 100 walleyes a day in his boat. Largest was 28". Lots of 16-20" he said.


I herd it was going again. I usally fish devils in the spring thru begining of june so this will be a first for me. Love fishing eyes in the trees under bobbers. Hopefully this pump comes in. No one in the state on mn that I've called has one in stock and yamaha is out of stock as of now. Fingers crossed


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1819702 said:


> Don't use C and S.


Totally disagree. We have known them for forty years and they are great. Not sure what your experience with them is but we send every driveway call their way and nothing but compliments on their work. Every paving contractor knows they do beautiful work. Did you have an issue with them?


----------



## qualitycut

andersman02;1819711 said:


> Looks like I'm losing my foreman and helper beginning of sept. Any one know of a foreman out someone capable looking for work?


Where you located and how much?


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1819715 said:


> I herd it was going again. I usally fish devils in the spring thru begining of june so this will be a first for me. Love fishing eyes in the trees under bobbers. Hopefully this pump comes in. No one in the state on mn that I've called has one in stock and yamaha is out of stock as of now. Fingers crossed


. You change your own oil?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1819701 said:


> Good day today. Had a great interview with another city for a fair amount of more money. Finally got a call to interview with the FD out here. Only took a year for them to set up an interview with a fully train firefighter.


Nice, good luck with both.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1819706 said:


> Kick it in the butt. trying for 100000 before Jan 1.


Its doable!..


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1819720 said:


> . You change your own oil?


Not sure what your getting at here. I do my own oil changes yes???


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1819719 said:


> Where you located and how much?


I think they are out of Bloomington.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ranger620;1819724 said:


> Not sure what your getting at here. I do my own oil changes yes???


I take mine into the dealer. Oil, lube, and rotate for $40 is hard to beat.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1819724 said:


> Not sure what your getting at here. I do my own oil changes yes???


He's been drinking all day. :laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1819717 said:


> Totally disagree. We have known them for forty years and they are great. Not sure what your experience with them is but we send every driveway call their way and nothing but compliments on their work. Every paving contractor knows they do beautiful work. Did you have an issue with them?


Come take a look at every drive in my neighborhood. 2 former employees at the city won't even refer them.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1819723 said:


> Its doable!..


Have to keep up the pace and get an early snow. Then LWN can post for days straight.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1819724 said:


> Not sure what your getting at here. I do my own oil changes yes???


Do you own a tilt n drain for the Yamaha?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1819730 said:


> Do you own a tilt n drain for the Yamaha?


I thought we were talking trucks..... £


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1819729 said:


> Have to keep up the pace and get an early snow. Then LWN can post for days straight.


These things are true.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1819731 said:


> I thought we were talking trucks..... £


He was talking boats so thought everyone would figure out what I was asking lol


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1819728 said:


> Come take a look at every drive in my neighborhood. 2 former employees at the city won't even refer them.


If the builders stopped developing on swamps this wouldn't be a problem. They are the most honest contractor around. I personally guarantee their quality and workmanship. There is nothing a paving contractor can do when poor soil is lurking 12" under the surface. Its always disappointing when a good contractor gets a bad wrap for things out of their control. If I had to guess everybody's sump pump runs constantly.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1819733 said:


> He was talking boats so thought everyone would figure out what I was asking lol


I better stop drinking, or drink more.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1819734 said:
 

> If the builders stopped developing on swamps this wouldn't be a problem. They are the most honest contractor around. I personally guarantee their quality and workmanship. There is nothing a paving contractor can do when poor soil is lurking 12" under the surface. Its always disappointing when a good contractor gets a bad wrap for things out of their control. If I had to guess everybody's sump pump runs constantly.


Nope on sump. The 2 guys at work remember paving these and said it was a bad grade job.


----------



## Ranger620

SnowGuy73;1819731 said:


> I thought we were talking trucks..... £





qualitycut;1819733 said:


> He was talking boats so thought everyone would figure out what I was asking lol


Yes we are talking boats was just confused on changing my own oil deal. 
I usually do my own maintenance. I have a friend that owns a skeeter dealership so they are yamaha. I get my parts and service thru them. They've been helping me with the pumps and diagnosis


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1819735 said:


> I better stop drinking, or drink more.


Drink up.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1819740 said:


> Drink up.


No problem there.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1819737 said:


> Yes we are talking boats was just confused on changing my own oil deal.
> I usually do my own maintenance. I have a friend that owns a skeeter dealership so they are yamaha. I get my parts and service thru them. They've been helping me with the pumps and diagnosis


Do you own a tilt n drain for oil changes?


----------



## Ranger620

I did have a first today. They were testing a boat they fixed and we were testing mine at the same time. Bass boat with a 200 0n the back. Cant remember size 17'-18' somewhere in there. Had me take it a few times around the lake. Must of had some extra work done to it. 72 mph on the gps. The fastest Ive ever had my boat was 63 on gps. that 9 mph is huge in one of them tiny little things. Was fun though, good way to start the day.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1819736 said:


> Nope on sump. The 2 guys at work remember paving these and said it was a bad grade job.


So two guys that left the private sector to work for the city remember the grade job on the driveways in this development?? Doh K. These guys put in 1000's of drives a year. I can't remember what we paved yesterday. Are they sloped towards the houses or something?? Do they remember poor grading or poor soil conditions. Big Difference. I'd love to know why these guys left to go work for the city.

Everyone can have a bad job but Green I would still go with C & S.

I don't mean to get so defensive but I have an opinion on just about every paving contractor and I would never hesitate to recommend these guys.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1819748 said:


> So two guys that left the private sector to work for the city remember the grade job on the driveways in this development?? Doh K. These guys put in 1000's of drives a year. I can't remember what we paved yesterday. Are they sloped towards the houses or something?? Do they remember poor grading or poor soil conditions. Big Difference. I'd love to know why these guys left to go work for the city.
> 
> Everyone can have a bad job but Green I would still go with C & S.
> 
> I don't mean to get so defensive but I have an opinion on just about every paving contractor and I would never hesitate to recommend these guys.


They sank right at the garages. The reason they remember all of these house in the neighborhood is because it rained almost everyday they worked out here.

They left because they got tired of working 50-70 hours a week and not seeing their familys. They admit they took a big pay cut to work for the city but they can't do the hours anymore. We have 3 of them now that work there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1819729 said:


> Have to keep up the pace and get an early snow. Then LWN can post for days straight.


My job here is done. It got the place fired up, some networking done. You guys have it under control.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1819752 said:


> My job here is done.


You couldn't stay away if you tried!

Haha.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1819754 said:


> You couldn't stay away if you tried!
> 
> Haha.


I tried but it didn't work


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1819755 said:


> I tried but it didn't work


You were in jail, that doesn't count.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1819757 said:


> You were in jail, that doesn't count.


Ha. ...........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1819758 said:


> Ha. ...........


You never told us what you did...


----------



## CityGuy

Thoughts on the queens pre season tomorrow?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1819760 said:


> You never told us what you did...


I was just really busy with the house and life. Few things were going on with the wife medically that needed my attention.


----------



## Ranger620

Hamelfire;1819750 said:


> They sank right at the garages. The reason they remember all of these house in the neighborhood is because it rained almost everyday they worked out here.
> 
> They left because they got tired of working 50-70 hours a week and not seeing their familys. They admit they took a big pay cut to work for the city but they can't do the hours anymore. We have 3 of them now that work there.


I am far from an expert at a black topper. Sinking at the house in my opinion isnt necessarily a bad paving job. Seems like almost every black top driveway I see sinks at the garage. I would like to see all builders stop the garage slab 4" in and add a apron. In my opinion the water runs down between the concrete and the black top washing the base away and that starts the sinking. It always sinks at the garage.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1819761 said:


> Thoughts on the queens pre season tomorrow?


Vikings loss.

Bridgewater starting I hear.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1819762 said:


> I was just really busy with the house and life. Few things were going on with the wife medically that needed my attention.


Ah, house arrest... I hear you!


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1819765 said:


> I am far from an expert at a black topper. Sinking at the house in my opinion isnt necessarily a bad paving job. Seems like almost every black top driveway I see sinks at the garage. I would like to see all builders stop the garage slab 4" in and add a apron. In my opinion the water runs down between the concrete and the black top washing the base away and that starts the sinking. It always sinks at the garage.


Was just going to say the same, seems like the water always gets in there somehow and a lot of them sink there


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1819750 said:


> They sank right at the garages. The reason they remember all of these house in the neighborhood is because it rained almost everyday they worked out here.
> 
> They left because they got tired of working 50-70 hours a week and not seeing their familys. They admit they took a big pay cut to work for the city but they can't do the hours anymore. We have 3 of them now that work there.


I would have guessed correctly on both items given the chance. We lose guys to the city that want 40 hours a week and that's it. OT to some guys is a benefit considering our work is seasonal and they can bring in tons of money in a short amount of time. Finding those guys is a challenge. 
Sinking aprons plagues nearly every development. To verify this just look at every single "Sealcoater" that pushes apron replacement. If you told me they laid an inch or something that would be a different story.


----------



## qualitycut

Email from town house with no irrigation system.
What height are you cutting our grass? It's burning out very quickly. We can't keep up with watering it. Wondering if you could raise the height.

Edit, as low as I can its a monthly account.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1819765 said:


> I am far from an expert at a black topper. Sinking at the house in my opinion isnt necessarily a bad paving job. Seems like almost every black top driveway I see sinks at the garage. I would like to see all builders stop the garage slab 4" in and add a apron. In my opinion the water runs down between the concrete and the black top washing the base away and that starts the sinking. It always sinks at the garage.


I wish all houses had a concrete pad/apron. With the way houses are slapped up so fast the ground needs time to settle back. You can pound it all you want but it will still settle. I just find it unusual that 50 some drives all settled out in the exact same place. And then to be told that the drives were graded/paved in the rain makes me mad because mud does not compact.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1819774 said:


> Email from town house with no irrigation system.
> What height are you cutting our grass? It's burning out very quickly. We can't keep up with watering it. Wondering if you could raise the height.
> 
> Edit, as low as I can its a monthly account.


Townhomes suck for these reasons.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1819775 said:


> I wish all houses had a concrete pad/apron. With the way houses are slapped up so fast the ground needs time to settle back. You can pound it all you want but it will still settle. I just find it unusual that 50 some drives all settled out in the exact same place. And then to be told that the drives were graded/paved in the rain makes me mad because mud does not compact.


That is probably the builders doing, unfortunately they have closing dates to meet or they are cafed and push people to get it done regardless. I can attest to that.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1819765 said:


> I am far from an expert at a black topper. Sinking at the house in my opinion isnt necessarily a bad paving job. Seems like almost every black top driveway I see sinks at the garage. I would like to see all builders stop the garage slab 4" in and add a apron. In my opinion the water runs down between the concrete and the black top washing the base away and that starts the sinking. It always sinks at the garage.





qualitycut;1819772 said:


> Was just going to say the same, seems like the water always gets in there somehow and a lot of them sink there


You are both spot on. There is no way to make that area water tight. I have seen water infiltration so bad that the foundation of the house is wearing away as well.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1819714 said:


> Call C&S Blacktopping in Rogers. Hands down the best Driveway paving company around.


I hold you responsible if it doesn't hold up.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1819773 said:


> I would have guessed correctly on both items given the chance. We lose guys to the city that want 40 hours a week and that's it. OT to some guys is a benefit considering our work is seasonal and they can bring in tons of money in a short amount of time. Finding those guys is a challenge.
> Sinking aprons plagues nearly every development. To verify this just look at every single "Sealcoater" that pushes apron replacement. If you told me they laid an inch or something that would be a different story.


Well i will get back to you this weekend. I have to fix my retaining wall and will be digging right next to the driveway.

It goes both ways on the ot. Some love it, some hate it. We have guys that are just plain lazy and don't ever want to work the ot and then turn around and ***** that some of us are hoarding all the ot. Well WTH. I try to max my comp out in the winter so that I can have vacation days all summer long.


----------



## Ranger620

Hamelfire;1819775 said:


> I wish all houses had a concrete pad/apron. With the way houses are slapped up so fast the ground needs time to settle back. You can pound it all you want but it will still settle. I just find it unusual that 50 some drives all settled out in the exact same place. And then to be told that the drives were graded/paved in the rain makes me mad because mud does not compact.


Mud doesnt compact but the rain is one of the best compactor you can get. Grading in the rain no good but when done a day of rain in my opinion is a blessing. If I can guess they sank in either corner of the drive or both. I bet ive done hundreds of aprons all with the same problem.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1819679 said:


> I would too if I didn't have multiple irrigation repairs.


Thanks again!!!


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1819777 said:


> That is probably the builders doing, unfortunately they have closing dates to meet or they are cafed and push people to get it done regardless. I can attest to that.


I would say half and half. From what I am told at work they try to slam in as many as they can. 50 a day is not uncommon from what they say.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1819775 said:


> I wish all houses had a concrete pad/apron. With the way houses are slapped up so fast the ground needs time to settle back. You can pound it all you want but it will still settle. I just find it unusual that 50 some drives all settled out in the exact same place. And then to be told that the drives were graded/paved in the rain makes me mad because mud does not compact.


Paving in the rain is not ideal but that's not the cause of your problem. If when they left it looked good the rain wasn't a factor. Settling is just what happens on these developments. I agree on the concrete apron but its another $1500 the builder would have to spend. If the thickness of the asphalt is correct and the base thickness was as well, and it looked good at one time....there is nothing else the paving contractor can do.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1819781 said:


> Mud doesnt compact but the rain is one of the best compactor you can get. Grading in the rain no good but when done a day of rain in my opinion is a blessing. If I can guess they sank in either corner of the drive or both. I bet ive done hundreds of aprons all with the same problem.


One end of the drive to the other. I will post up a pic tomorrow.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1819784 said:


> Paving in the rain is not ideal but that's not the cause of your problem. If when they left it looked good the rain wasn't a factor. Settling is just what happens on these developments. I agree on the concrete apron but its another $1500 the builder would have to spend. If the thickness of the asphalt is correct and the base thickness was as well, and it looked good at one time....there is nothing else the paving contractor can do.


True but 1500 up front to pass on to the buyer or 1500 10 years down the road for the home owner. Personally I would rather it be in my home loan then and out of pocket expense.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1819784 said:


> Paving in the rain is not ideal but that's not the cause of your problem. If when they left it looked good the rain wasn't a factor. Settling is just what happens on these developments. I agree on the concrete apron but its another $1500 the builder would have to spend. If the thickness of the asphalt is correct and the base thickness was as well, and it looked good at one time....there is nothing else the paving contractor can do.


I will find out on the base next summer when I tear it out in put in concrete.


----------



## Ranger620

Hamelfire;1819785 said:


> One end of the drive to the other. I will post up a pic tomorrow.


Right where the asphalt meets the garage slab correct?? Nothing the asphalt guy can do, just impossible to get a tight seal. Look at a really sloped driveway. Most of those will never sink as the rain hits the ground and doesnt have a chance to get between there.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Hamelfire;1819786 said:


> True but 1500 up front to pass on to the buyer or 1500 10 years down the road for the home owner. Personally I would rather it be in my home loan then and out of pocket expense.


You will end up paying $2500 for a $1500 job. payup


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1819787 said:


> I will find out on the base next summer when I tear it out in put in concrete.


I tell people all the time to do concrete drives.


----------



## Ranger620

Hamelfire;1819786 said:


> True but 1500 up front to pass on to the buyer or 1500 10 years down the road for the home owner. Personally I would rather it be in my home loan then and out of pocket expense.


When I was building houses 01-09 on a consistant basis I pushed for a concrete drive. If they wouldnt pony up I insisted on the apron. 99% wanted the cheapest route when it came to things like the driveway. Why?? A slab or driveway isn't something they look at as purty sort of speak. They want there money going into the kitchen, bath stuff to make the house pretty


----------



## Greenery

Hamelfire;1819750 said:


> They sank right at the garages. The reason they remember all of these house in the neighborhood is because it rained almost everyday they worked out here.
> 
> They left because they got tired of working 50-70 hours a week and not seeing their familys. They admit they took a big pay cut to work for the city but they can't do the hours anymore. We have 3 of them now that work there.


Settling from the overdig. Unless the contractor digs out the overdig and compacts from the bottom up with a suitable material its going to settle..

What paving contractors actually do that? I'm guessing very few to none.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1819791 said:


> I tell people all the time to do concrete drives.


I always tried to sell it. People want maintenance free and think asphalt is just that but I think it should be sealed once and a while correct?? It was always a hard sell


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1819786 said:


> True but 1500 up front to pass on to the buyer or 1500 10 years down the road for the home owner. Personally I would rather it be in my home loan then and out of pocket expense.


Doesn't always work that way, you would be surprised what people will skip out on, they have budgets for everything and when they go over on the kitchen or whatever something needs to go.


----------



## Greenery

Hamelfire;1819787 said:


> I will find out on the base next summer when I tear it out in put in concrete.


Cracked or about to crack concrete?


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1819796 said:


> Doesn't always work that way, you would be surprised what people will skip out on, they have budgets for everything and when they go over on the kitchen or whatever something needs to go.


Last house I built they insisted on the basics it was 180k plus lot. They wanted the bare bones. At the end they were in to it for 264. They did go all the way though concrete drive and all.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1819779 said:


> I hold you responsible if it doesn't hold up.


Fine with me. Talk to Pat or Angie and tell them SSS sent ya.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1819801 said:


> Fine with me. Talk to Pat or Angie and tell them SSS sent ya.


I will tell my dad and dont worry they have a 30' by 50' apron.


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1819714 said:


> Call C&S Blacktopping in Rogers. Hands down the best Driveway paving company around.


Disagree, they did my drive and it is a complete pos.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1819802 said:


> I will tell my dad and dont worry they have a 30' by 50' apron.


That should take care of that problem.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1819804 said:


> Disagree, they did my drive and it is a complete pos.


Uh oh...... Here we go again!

Better grab more beer....


----------



## Ranger620

TKLAWN;1819804 said:


> Disagree, they did my drive and it is a complete pos.


Here we go again


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1819806 said:


> Uh oh...... Here we go again!
> 
> Better grab more beer....


Me too....


----------



## Ranger620

SnowGuy73;1819806 said:


> Uh oh...... Here we go again!
> 
> Better grab more beer....


Might need to get into the hard stuff


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1819808 said:


> Me too....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ranger620;1819809 said:


> Might need to get into the hard stuff


You may be right.


----------



## gmcdan

I think its from when they dig for the footings 42 inches down , then they do a rough fill in the garage there are gaps because the dirt gets dug out in chunks then they put those chunks back down there are empty spaces around them . and then add winter freeze to it . the driveway by the garage is near those footing areas just my guess . one builder I worked for would take a 6 ft copper pipe and drive it into the ground then run water through it to make dirt settle back down break up the chunks of dirt . moved it every 4-5 feet .


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1819804 said:


> Disagree, they did my drive and it is a complete pos.


Well I guess I lose. That's now 2-1. Do you live in a development with a sinking apron?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1819814 said:


> Well I guess I lose. That's now 2-1. Do you live in a development with a sinking apron?


Sometimes I have a thing develope when I see a sinking apron!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1819815 said:


> Sometimes I have a thing develope when I see a sinking apron!


Sinking aprons can be hot.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1819817 said:


> Sinking aprons can be hot.


True that!


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1819814 said:


> Well I guess I lose. That's now 2-1. Do you live in a development with a sinking apron?


Bout 2 inches of asphalt, sunk apron, sunk curb line by road, swail where water line is. House was built in winter and the drive was put in right away in spring on solid clay.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Did anyone else see Novaks update on Facebook?

Clown!


----------



## TKLAWN

On a positive, lots of yoga pants at the county fair this evening!


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1819820 said:


> Bout 2 inches of asphalt, sunk apron, sunk curb line by road, swail where water line is. House was built in winter and the drive was put in right away in spring on solid clay.


2" is very typical. Lots of parking lots are 2". Sounds to me like a developer pushing the envelope a bit.


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1819822 said:


> On a positive, lots of yoga pants at the county fair this evening!


They better be there when I go on Saturday! !


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1819822 said:


> On a positive, lots of yoga pants at the county fair this evening!


Your buddy Ian is going tomorrow, you'll after to go back again maybe get his autograph, or kick him in the shin..... Either way!


----------



## qualitycut

Might just bring the guys golfing tomorrow.


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1819820 said:


> Bout 2 inches of asphalt, sunk apron, sunk curb line by road, swail where water line is. House was built in winter and the drive was put in right away in spring on solid clay.


I have a hole in the middle of my driveway.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1819824 said:


> They better be there when I go on Saturday! !


Pictures if they are.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1819827 said:


> I have a hole in the middle of my driveway.


I'd blame the tea party!


----------



## SnowGuy73

My driveway is concrete. 

So... I have nothing to add.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1819830 said:


> I'd blame the tea party!


I blame the city water line the the dirt is settling around.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1819831 said:


> My driveway is concrete.
> 
> So... I have nothing to add.


Mine will be asphalt and gravel for couple years then it will be concrete.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1819832 said:


> I blame the city water line the the dirt is settling around.


That works to.


----------



## SSS Inc.

There are some guys staying at the hotel by Canterbury that you guys can use if you need a new driveway. They have chrome rims so they must be good.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1819825 said:


> Your buddy Ian is going tomorrow, you'll after to go back again maybe get his autograph, or kick him in the shin..... Either way!


Lots of cops around I better stay away.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1819836 said:


> There are some guys staying at the hotel by Canterbury that you guys can use if you need a new driveway. They have chrome rims so they must be good.


Only if they don't speak english!


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1819837 said:


> Lots of cops around I better stay away.


Unless you get house arrest like Hamel!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1819838 said:


> Only if they don't speak english!


I think you're in luck!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1819832 said:


> I blame the city water line the the dirt is settling around.


And that's why our city won't install lines and valves in driveways anymore


----------



## Greenery

Aren't you guys landscape guys?

Where's the love for a flexible paving system?


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1819841 said:


> And that's why our city won't install lines and valves in driveways anymore


Mine is because I live on a county rd and they couldn't put it under the road.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1819842 said:


> Aren't you guys landscape guys?
> 
> Where's the love for a flexible paving system?


I think quality is the only landscape guy left, and he passed out at about 5!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1819841 said:


> And that's why our city won't install lines and valves in driveways anymore


Smart thinking.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1819844 said:


> I think quality is the only landscape guy left, and he passed out at about 5!


Did he make it that late?


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1819844 said:


> I think quality is the only landscape guy left, and he passed out at about 5!


I'm in that category too. Although I question why some days lol


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1819846 said:


> Did he make it that late?


Hahahahah!

I don't know, I lost track myself!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1819847 said:


> I'm in that category too. Although I question why some days lol


My mistake..


----------



## TKLAWN

Snowguy you know a lawn co buy you starts with L ends in Y???


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1819850 said:


> Snowguy you know a lawn co buy you starts with L ends in Y???


Out of Shakopee? Yes I do.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1819851 said:


> Out of Shakopee? Yes I do.


Probably does a gas station in your town..


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1819852 said:


> Probably does a gas station in your town..


They do. Talked to them today, seemed like good guys.
Spent more time filling out paperwork than mowing


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1819823 said:


> 2" is very typical. Lots of parking lots are 2". Sounds to me like a developer pushing the envelope a bit.


I have a parking lot that has Willow trees growing through it. Looks like its less than 1/2". Another one has huge holes. Looks like its over 8" deep


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1819734 said:


> If the builders stopped developing on swamps this wouldn't be a problem. They are the most honest contractor around. I personally guarantee their quality and workmanship. There is nothing a paving contractor can do when poor soil is lurking 12" under the surface. Its always disappointing when a good contractor gets a bad wrap for things out of their control. If I had to guess everybody's sump pump runs constantly.


That also can partially explain why there are so many issues with landscapes on recently built (last 10 years) houses.


----------



## BossPlow614

Ranger620;1819792 said:


> When I was building houses 01-09 on a consistant basis I pushed for a concrete drive. If they wouldnt pony up I insisted on the apron. 99% wanted the cheapest route when it came to things like the driveway. Why?? A slab or driveway isn't something they look at as purty sort of speak. They want there money going into the kitchen, bath stuff to make the house pretty


I will never understand why some morons buying brand new houses will go with the cheapest price no matter what. I recently met with (wasted my time) a guy who was buying a new house and straight up told me the cheapest price will get the job for the dirt, grading, boulder walls, edging, plants, rock, & sod. They probably went with an asphalt driveway too. 
If you go strictly on price when it comes to new builds, you have no business buying one.


----------



## BossPlow614

TKLAWN;1819822 said:


> On a positive, lots of yoga pants at the county fair this evening!


You must have been out there for the Supercross race?


----------



## BossPlow614

Greenery;1819842 said:


> Aren't you guys landscape guys?
> 
> Where's the love for a flexible paving system?


Are you referring to permeable pavers, Porous Pave (sp), or just pavers in general?


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1819853 said:


> They do. Talked to them today, seemed like good guys.
> Spent more time filling out paperwork than mowing


Ya, I've never talked to the crew but the owner is a nice guy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

68° breezy overcast.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1819871 said:


> 68° breezy overcast.


Moderate dew?


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1819877 said:


> Moderate dew?


Stand by, I will check.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Zero dew here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I messaged NWS to get a technical answer to the dew/no rain question.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1819881 said:


> Zero dew here.


Same here. Cloudy as piss though.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ugh I have no energy to do anything. Was suppose to go do a bid walkthrough and I'm not feeling it. Its 30 miles away at 3 different locations in 2 different towns


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Already returned the lift to the rental place, readjusted times on the clock at the Sr High now that football is using fields during the day.

Gotta get paychecks ready, fix a couple irrigation lines a landscape company broke working on one of my properties, spread about 4 yards of dirt and reseed at a townhomes in WBL, mow , weed an apartment where I tore down vines yesterday, do a cleanup there, start pulling bushes and replacing rock at A property back in Chisago. Should feel like I accomplished something by the end of the day.

Guys have 15 yards to mow today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1819885 said:


> Ugh I have no energy to do anything. Was suppose to go do a bid walkthrough and I'm not feeling it. Its 30 miles away at 3 different locations in 2 different towns


You're like me. Live too far out of town where you can't just work in a 5 mile radius.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1819888 said:


> Already returned the lift to the rental place, readjusted times on the clock at the Sr High now that football is using fields during the day.
> 
> Gotta get paychecks ready, fix a couple irrigation lines a landscape company broke working on one of my properties, spread about 4 yards of dirt and reseed at a townhomes in WBL, mow , weed an apartment where I tore down vines yesterday, do a cleanup there, start pulling bushes and replacing rock at A property back in Chisago. Should feel like I accomplished something by the end of the day.
> 
> Guys have 15 yards to mow today.


I have to pur more concrete today but only 125' of sidewalk so I dont want to swap today.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1819889 said:


> You're like me. Live too far out of town where you can't just work in a 5 mile radius.


I do a good sized area. Getting tired of it though. At one point from my furthest south and north property was 50 miles if not more depending on the road taken


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1819891 said:


> I do a good sized area. Getting tired of it though. At one point from my furthest south and north property was 50 miles if not more depending on the road taken


I used to run from Pine City to White Bear Lake.

Sounds big, but it was a one day route to Pine City and back. Another day to WBL and back.

Now one day to St. Paul and back, one day to Minneapolis and back. Basically all the same, other than if you break down one day, you're not going to Pine City to finish then get all the way to Minneapolis.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Novak is funny

Posts stuck in neutral, dry NW flow for the next 7 days.

3 minutes later....

Chance of rain Sun/Mon.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1819884 said:


> Same here. Cloudy as piss though.


Suns out here now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1819893 said:


> Novak is funny
> 
> Posts stuck in neutral, dry NW flow for the next 7 days.
> 
> 3 minutes later....
> 
> Chance of rain Sun/Mon.


Its almost like he forgets to hit refresh on NWS or something.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like the humidity is going up for the weekend, again.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Its raining. How wierd


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1819896 said:


> Its almost like he forgets to hit refresh on NWS or something.


That's EXACTLY what it looks like he does.


----------



## qualitycut

Bringing the guys golfing today


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1819906 said:


> That's EXACTLY what it looks like he does.


I know we've all done it here... Haha!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1819908 said:


> Bringing the guys golfing today


I'm a guy and it is today.......


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1819910 said:


> I'm a guy and it is today.......


Me too!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1819912 said:


> Me too!!!!


He must have meant Dr. Novak and MN forecaster!


----------



## SnowGuy73

What the hell...... Gas went from 3.19 Monday, 3.25 Tuesday, 3.35 yesterday, and 3.45 today!




Cafe!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1819917 said:


> What the hell...... Gas went from 3.19 Monday, 3.25 Tuesday, 3.35 yesterday, and 3.45 today!
> 
> Cafe!!!!!


Been $3.29 here all week.

Just checked Gas Buddy, $3.16 at Sam's in WBL.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Just got a call from and insurance company claiming I hit a garage at a apartment building back in march. Same place I quit plowing back in early Feb for non payment. This should get interesting.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1819926 said:


> Just got a call from and insurance company claiming I hit a garage at a apartment building back in march. Same place I quit plowing back in early Feb for non payment. This should get interesting.


Have fun!..


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1819920 said:


> Been $3.29 here all week.
> 
> Just checked Gas Buddy, $3.16 at Sam's in WBL.


Lucky...........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1819932 said:


> Lucky...........


Would be if I had a 200 gallon tank in the back of the truck.

I'd come and fill you up for $3.35.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1819933 said:


> Would be if I had a 200 gallon tank in the back of the truck.
> 
> I'd come and fill you up for $3.35.


By the time you tacked on delivery and fuel surcharge is be paying you about 3.69. Haha.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1819917 said:


> What the hell...... Gas went from 3.19 Monday, 3.25 Tuesday, 3.35 yesterday, and 3.45 today!
> 
> Cafe!!!!!


Diesel has been $3.69 for two weeks.


----------



## qualitycut

Going to be tough to go home and work on the patio after golfing. Darn .


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1819917 said:


> What the hell...... Gas went from 3.19 Monday, 3.25 Tuesday, 3.35 yesterday, and 3.45 today!
> 
> Cafe!!!!!


Just read the other day that its suppose to be under $3 soon


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1819941 said:


> Just read the other day that its suppose to be under $3 soon


That's funny..


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1819941 said:


> Just read the other day that its suppose to be under $3 soon


Its going to wrong way.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1819941 said:


> Just read the other day that its suppose to be under $3 soon


Yeah pigs will fly soon too


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1819943 said:


> Its going to wrong way.


tell that to the experts who say that crap then it raises .50 a few days later


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1819946 said:


> tell that to the experts who say that crap then it raises .50 a few days later


That why I don't even pay attention to it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

It warm again.......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

And there were reports of refinery running smooth and producing more than expected


----------



## unit28

check back on Aug 15th for a daytime high temp.......


----------



## qualitycut

2 calls foe plowing today.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1819967 said:


> 2 calls foe plowing today.


I picked up a few accounts myself. Finally broke into the metro market.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1819967 said:


> 2 calls foe plowing today.


Had one myself


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Had to go to Texas Roadhouse for dinner. Mom's 77th birthday and all.

Pretty sure my dad wanted to go here more than my mom.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1819973 said:


> I picked up a few accounts myself. Finally broke into the metro market.


Well crap. Pricing even lower now.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1819985 said:


> Well crap. Pricing even lower now.


$35/hr for a truck, $50 for a skid.

Those are good rates, aren't they?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1819986 said:


> $35/hr for a truck, $50 for a skid.
> 
> Those are good rates, aren't they?


Probably would have had a better winter last year if I would have just subbed for those rates.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1819987 said:


> Probably would have had a better winter last year if I would have just subbed for those rates.


Me too. I'd never work that cheap, I was just kidding with those prices.


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;1819986 said:


> $35/hr for a truck, $50 for a skid.
> 
> Those are good rates, aren't they?


I will send you a list of all my accounts.


----------



## Camden

Green Grass;1819992 said:


> I will send you a list of all my accounts.


Want to know what's really pathetic? There are guys up here in the north country who charge those rates.


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;1819996 said:


> Want to know what's really pathetic? There are guys up here in the north country who charge those rates.


There are people around here that do also. They just can't figure out why they can't make money.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1819997 said:


> There are people around here that do also. They just can't figure out why they can't make money.


Agreed.......


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1819998 said:


> Agreed.......


Shouldn't you be playing in Prior Lake?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1820003 said:


> Shouldn't you be playing in Prior Lake?


I'm at the Dakota county fair, doesn't sound too exciting there anyway.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Tons of good looking tail down here!

Good lord!


----------



## Drakeslayer

I hope you not in the 4-H building!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Here ya go boys...

With such a small amount of rainfall we've had lately why do we continue to have moderate to heavy dew every morning?

Is it the lack of moderate to heavy winds?
Like · Reply · 13 hrs

US National Weather Service Twin Cities Minnesota Hi Jeremy...it is a little counter-intuitive, but the drier atmosphere does allow for clear skies and cool mornings. The air near the ground (lowest millimeters) cool quite a bit with clear skies and light wind. Eventually, the air cools so much that the moisture right at ground or car-windshield level condenses out and forms dew.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1820009 said:


> I hope you not in the 4-H building!


Was hoping the same, I guess ya never know


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1820009 said:


> I hope you not in the 4-H building!


Plenty of that age group too!

I was talking 21+


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1820011 said:


> Was hoping the same, I guess ya never know


Were in the beer tent/pit area of the demo.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1820012 said:


> Plenty of that age group too!
> 
> I was talking 21+


Did you check the sheeps ID?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1820013 said:


> Were in the beer tent/pit area of the demo.


You guys wrecking another car?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1820014 said:


> Did you check the sheeps ID?


Sheep, no.

This isn't Waverly!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1820015 said:


> You guys wrecking another car?


Yup. Were done, broken axle.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1820012 said:


> Plenty of that age group too!
> 
> I was talking 21+


We were talking livestock


----------



## Polarismalibu

St. Cloud for a party sick ass party


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1820018 said:


> We were talking livestock


I think hes to drunk to get that


----------



## Polarismalibu

As I posted earlier about the insurance company saying we hot a wall. They sent a response back to my email that they are having trouble with that company and I'm the 4th contractor they have gone after for the same damage . Scumbag management company.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1820015 said:


> You guys wrecking another car?


Yup. Were done, broken axle.


----------



## SnowGuy73

What the hell.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Vikings won.........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Another beautiful, slightly damp morning!

65, cloudy. Certain can't complain about the weather.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1820039 said:


> Another beautiful, slightly damp morning!
> 
> 65, cloudy. Certain can't complain about the weather.


Snow must be hung over.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1820039 said:


> Another beautiful, slightly damp morning!
> 
> 65, cloudy. Certain can't complain about the weather.


No you can't. Except our guys have worked everyday since the fourth of July. I was banking on a couple rain days to give them a day off. Hard to stay home when the sun is shining through. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1820042 said:


> Snow must be hung over.


I'm here, I feel good!


----------



## SnowGuy73

70° breezy overcast.


----------



## SnowGuy73

It actually rain here a little bit.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1820044 said:


> No you can't. Except our guys have worked everyday since the fourth of July. I was banking on a couple rain days to give them a day off. Hard to stay home when the sun is shining through. Maybe tomorrow.


I agree. It's tough. I've said it before, I'll say it again....

Seems like every time I get 2 projects off the list, 4 more are added.

Either that or the current project just turns into more and more issues.

Next week will be nice.

4 days in Vegas, about 1/2 of the list needs to be mowed for the guys.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak is being very specific again......


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1820064 said:


> Novak is being very specific again......


Don't worry tomorrow he will have a different story for us.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1820064 said:


> Novak is being very specific again......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1820069 said:


> Don't worry tomorrow he will have a different story for us.


Ain't that the truth.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1820072 said:


>


That's it....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Not having any Facebook friends has paid off.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1820077 said:


> Not having any Facebook friends has paid off.


??????????????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1820080 said:


> ??????????????


I was able to get a screen shot of Novak's posts. No other posts between from other people.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1820081 said:


> I was able to get a screen shot of Novak's posts. No other posts between from other people.


Ah, copy that.


----------



## qualitycut

Wouldn't you know, about to out locking sand in the patio and starts raining


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1820051 said:


> Seems like every time I get 2 projects off the list, 4 more are added.
> 
> Either that or the current project just turns into more and more issues.


Seems like our whole summer too...and throw in repairs on top of everything, can't get caught up.

Our schedule is almost clear of side jobs two weeks out but by the time we get there, it is FULL of work. Been like this the whole year, so I just automatically tell everyone about 2 weeks. Good for business , bad for a getting a day to yourself!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1820089 said:


> Wouldn't you know, about to out locking sand in the patio and starts raining


Yup. Just enough to wet the roads here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just drove past 2 schools looking at 'em for the list upcoming. Other than the fields we are watering twice / day for an hour / day, every day, they are brown brown. Guys will be lucky to get 25 hours this week.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Novak is starting to look as silly as one of my employees wanted Tuesday off, by t he'd work Friday, knowing I was going to be out of town and the only work this week is mowing, which there isn't going to be a lot of.

Starting to think I should save these screenshots then post them all to his page one day with the times highlighted.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ya, I seen that. 

There is something wrong with him.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1820111 said:


> Ya, I seen that.
> 
> There is something wrong with him.


You just figured that out?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1820111 said:


> Ya, I seen that.
> 
> There is something wrong with him.


I think he fell off the wagon... go home Novak, you're drunk...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Family's at MOA today.

Stopped in at Famous Dave's for dinner by myself.

Unlike CB, I only get free pop at mine.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1820116 said:


> You just figured that out?


That's what I was thinking. The guy has always been all over the map.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Perfect night till it just started raining


----------



## Polarismalibu

Anyone know the best place to get a ts420 saw for a decent price


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1820128 said:


> Anyone know the best place to get a ts420 saw for a decent price


how about a 5 finger discount? cheap enough?


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1820117 said:


> I think he fell off the wagon... go home Novak, you're drunk...


Haha. That's gotta be it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I had a nutty guy offer me 25k for my 2013 Silverado at Kwik trip..... Must be a full moon or something!


----------



## Drakeslayer

Polarismalibu;1820128 said:


> Anyone know the best place to get a ts420 saw for a decent price


We just bought one at Lanos in loretto. We got a good price but we also spend a lot of money at the parts desk.:angry: Or we have bought 12 diamond blades from Esch and you get a TS420. That was $2400 for the blades and saw.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1820140 said:


> I had a nutty guy offer me 25k for my 2013 Silverado at Kwik trip..... Must be a full moon or something!


Did he want the seats with it too for that price lol


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;1820141 said:


> We just bought one at Lanos in loretto. We got a good price but we also spend a lot of money at the parts desk.:angry: Or we have bought 12 diamond blades from Esch and you get a TS420. That was $2400 for the blades and saw.


I'll probably get it from Lano figured I would see if I could find a better deal first


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1820143 said:


> Did he want the seats with it too for that price lol


I don't know, he said its exactly what he's looking for..... I said another 10k he can have it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

NWS just upped their rainfall on the Graph. I suspected that was coming. They have just over 1/2" now. Looks like I'm sleeping in..........til about 8.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1820152 said:


> NWS just upped their rainfall on the Graph. I suspected that was coming. They have just over 1/2" now. Looks like I'm sleeping in..........til about 8.


Nothing good happens before 8 anyways.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1820153 said:


> Nothing good happens before 8 anyways.


Except coffee!


----------



## Drakeslayer

I enjoy a coca-cola in a can!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1820140 said:


> I had a nutty guy offer me 25k for my 2013 Silverado at Kwik trip..... Must be a full moon or something!


Ok fine I will give you 26k


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1820152 said:


> NWS just upped their rainfall on the Graph. I suspected that was coming. They have just over 1/2" now. Looks like I'm sleeping in..........til about 8.


I thought I would sleep in a bit this morning.

Nope, 5 am, wide awake.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1820166 said:


> I thought I would sleep in a bit this morning.
> 
> Nope, 5 am, wide awake.


Me too. Haven't slept good the last couple nights


----------



## SnowGuy73

68° calm cloudy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1820160 said:


> Ok fine I will give you 26k


Keep going...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like we may get some rain today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1820177 said:


> Looks like we may get some rain today.


Not so much if you look at the radar, although Camden should be getting some good rains it looks like.


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;1820145 said:


> I'll probably get it from Lano figured I would see if I could find a better deal first


Have you tried a Husky? I prefer the more standard handle arrangement. Northern tool with one of the mailer coupons.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1820178 said:


> Not so much if you look at the radar, although Camden should be getting some good rains it looks like.


Copy that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Not too bad out this morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Couldn't help myself, had to take another shot at Novak.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1820200 said:


> Couldn't help myself, had to take another shot at Novak.


Hehe!..........


----------



## Greenery

I hope that kid doesn't take his advice. It probably won't rain.


----------



## Greenery

Any suggestions on where to get a dump box blasted and painted?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1820183 said:


> Have you tried a Husky? I prefer the more standard handle arrangement. Northern tool with one of the mailer coupons.


I have only used stihl before. I will have to run in there and check those out


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1820203 said:


> I hope that kid doesn't take his advice. It probably won't rain.


I was thinking the same.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Looks like Tony Stewart is keeping his over aggressive streak going. Killed another driver last night.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh oh. Novak is defending himself.

Cancel all plans outside.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I wonder why the grass didn't grow along this sidewalk?

Ground is a bit dry.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Trying to butter up Novak now so he doesn't ban me!!


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1820213 said:


> Trying to butter up Novak now so he doesn't ban me!!


So he bans you if you call him out? Pretty weak.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1820208 said:


> Looks like Tony Stewart is keeping his over aggressive streak going. Killed another driver last night.


Not good...


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1820213 said:


> Trying to butter up Novak now so he doesn't ban me!!


That's cute!


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;1820208 said:


> Looks like Tony Stewart is keeping his over aggressive streak going. Killed another driver last night.


There's no doubt the guy would be alive today if he had stayed in his car. But at the same time there's no doubt after watching and listening to the video that Stewart hit him on purpose. You can hear his car accelerate. To me it's black and white but some people are buying into the excuses that are getting thrown out there that the lighting was bad and that the guy had on a dark fire suit and couldn't be seen.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Fricking hot out. Just drenched walking around. Glad I trimmed my 20 pine trees and cut 3 of them down yesterday. Today would be awful


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;1820224 said:


> There's no doubt the guy would be alive today if he had stayed in his car. But at the same time there's no doubt after watching and listening to the video that Stewart hit him on purpose. You can hear his car accelerate. To me it's black and white but some people are buying into the excuses that are getting thrown out there that the lighting was bad and that the guy had on a dark fire suit and couldn't be seen.


I'm not into racing much, but was this a NASCAR sanctioned event?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1820225 said:


> Fricking hot out. Just drenched walking around. Glad I trimmed my 20 pine trees and cut 3 of them down yesterday. Today would be awful


You might as well take it easy today and grab that lightbar from me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1820224 said:


> There's no doubt the guy would be alive today if he had stayed in his car. But at the same time there's no doubt after watching and listening to the video that Stewart hit him on purpose. You can hear his car accelerate. To me it's black and white but some people are buying into the excuses that are getting thrown out there that the lighting was bad and that the guy had on a dark fire suit and couldn't be seen.


I HAVEN'T watched the video, because I HATE watching videos like that.

However, is it possible that he accelerated trying to fish tail around the guy?

I've heard that on other boards.

Or could he have been accelerating to go down the back stretch, never having seen him? I'm not sure anyone could purposely drive into someone.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1820233 said:


> I HAVEN'T watched the video, because I HATE watching videos like that.
> 
> However, is it possible that he accelerated trying to fish tail around the guy?
> 
> I've heard that on other boards.
> 
> Or could he have been accelerating to go down the back stretch, never having seen him? I'm not sure anyone could purposely drive into someone.


If I was trying to avoid hitting someone I would be on the brakes while swerving to avoid them.

He has a bad history of overreacting horribly with ontrack altercations. The truth will come out eventually

On the other hand why would walk towards a moving race car that makes no sense to me either


----------



## SnowGuy73

Unless he was focused on the spun out car and not looking for an idiot standing on the track...... 

Just a thought.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1820236 said:


> Unless he was focused on the spun out car and not looking for an idiot standing on the track......
> 
> Just a thought.


He caused the spin out didn't he? I think they said that's why the driver tried to confront him


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1820239 said:


> He caused the spin out didn't he? I think they said that's why the driver tried to confront him


Correct, from what I hear.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1820229 said:


> You might as well take it easy today and grab that lightbar from me.


i'll see how the day goes


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1820241 said:


> i'll see how the day goes


Copy that.


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;1820226 said:


> I'm not into racing much, but was this a NASCAR sanctioned event?


I'm not sure. It was a Sprint car race and I'm not sure if Nascar has their hands in that series.



LwnmwrMan22;1820233 said:


> I HAVEN'T watched the video, because I HATE watching videos like that.
> 
> However, is it possible that he accelerated trying to fish tail around the guy?
> 
> I've heard that on other boards.
> 
> Or could he have been accelerating to go down the back stretch, never having seen him? I'm not sure anyone could purposely drive into someone.


0% chance. Think about this...Tony was involved with crash initially, he rounded turn 3 and 4, took the yellow flag, rounded turns 1 and 2 and THEN ACCELERATED where the crash happened!!! They can spin it any way they want but you will never get me to believe that Tony didn't see the guy.



SnowGuy73;1820236 said:


> Unless he was focused on the spun out car and not looking for an idiot standing on the track......
> 
> Just a thought.


I could *maybe* buy into this theory if he didn't accelerate into him.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1820243 said:


> I'm not sure. It was a Sprint car race and I'm not sure if Nascar has their hands in that series.
> 
> 0% chance. Think about this...Tony was involved with crash initially, he rounded turn 3 and 4, took the yellow flag, rounded turns 1 and 2 and THEN ACCELERATED where the crash happened!!! They can spin it any way they want but you will never get me to believe that Tony didn't see the guy.
> 
> I could *maybe* buy into this theory if he didn't accelerate into him.


Ya, who knows.... Bad deal, either way.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1820243 said:


> I'm not sure. It was a Sprint car race and I'm not sure if Nascar has their hands in that series.
> 
> 0% chance. Think about this...Tony was involved with crash initially, he rounded turn 3 and 4, took the yellow flag, rounded turns 1 and 2 and THEN ACCELERATED where the crash happened!!! They can spin it any way they want but you will never get me to believe that Tony didn't see the guy.
> 
> I could *maybe* buy into this theory if he didn't accelerate into him.


Could he have accelerated, wanting to spin dirt at him, not realizing the guy was standing in the middle of the track.

I will assume now you will see a rule put into effect if you get out of your car during a race, you are either DQ'd or suspended for a number of races.

See the same thing in NASCAR, where a driver will get out, track another driver down and he'll throw his helmet at him.

Don't really know what that solves?

Other than another group of "athletes" that want to act tough.

I'm going to start doing that when I get done trimming a yard. Go up to the homeowner, throw my trimmer through the front window, and say "you mess with me!!! you get the trimmer!!"


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1820246 said:


> Could he have accelerated, wanting to spin dirt at him, not realizing the guy was standing in the middle of the track.
> 
> I will assume now you will see a rule put into effect if you get out of your car during a race, you are either DQ'd or suspended for a number of races.
> 
> See the same thing in NASCAR, where a driver will get out, track another driver down and he'll throw his helmet at him.
> 
> Don't really know what that solves?
> 
> Other than another group of "athletes" that want to act tough.
> 
> I'm going to start doing that when I get done trimming a yard. Go up to the homeowner, throw my trimmer through the front window, and say "you mess with me!!! you get the trimmer!!"


I would think something like that rule would already be in place, but don't know. I don't watch enough.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;1820243 said:


> I'm not sure. It was a Sprint car race and I'm not sure if Nascar has their hands in that series.
> 
> 0% chance. Think about this...Tony was involved with crash initially, he rounded turn 3 and 4, took the yellow flag, rounded turns 1 and 2 and THEN ACCELERATED where the crash happened!!! They can spin it any way they want but you will never get me to believe that Tony didn't see the guy.
> 
> I could *maybe* buy into this theory if he didn't accelerate into him.


after getting on my lap top I saw that it was sprint. I thought it was a regular nascar race


----------



## Camden

I definitely think we'll see a rule that will severely punish drivers for getting out of their cars to confront other drivers.


----------



## SnowGuy73

She is getting muggy now... Took the dog for a walk now I need another shower.


----------



## qualitycut

I'm split, you can't slam on your brakes in dirt and steer, it looks like he may have accelerated to go around but I don't know. I'm giving him the benefit of the doubt that he wouldn't purposely do that.


----------



## djagusch

Camden;1820224 said:


> There's no doubt the guy would be alive today if he had stayed in his car. But at the same time there's no doubt after watching and listening to the video that Stewart hit him on purpose. You can hear his car accelerate. To me it's black and white but some people are buying into the excuses that are getting thrown out there that the lighting was bad and that the guy had on a dark fire suit and couldn't be seen.


It appears that way but also the video I have only seen does not show the approach of the car in the corner. The car in front of Tony did swerve down to miss the guy. Tony did swerve also but hard to say without the full view of the corner what happened.

I personally think he gassed it to scare the guy but what happened, happened. It was not intentionally done to hurt/harm but the poor decision was intentional. Doubt he will see jail time but his insurance or himself will be sued and a check will be written.

To put yourself in the car. Your going around a turn during a caution. Most likely talking to his crew. In the corner of his eye he sees the driver he just put into the wall walking/running towards your car. First reaction would be to get the heck away I would believe, not because you would get hurt but you don't want to hit him.

I hope a better video comes about. That will show more of the intent of his actions.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1820266 said:


> It appears that way but also the video I have only seen does not show the approach of the car in the corner. The car in front of Tony did swerve down to miss the guy. Tony did swerve also but hard to say without the full view of the corner what happened.
> 
> I personally think he gassed it to scare the guy but what happened, happened. It was not intentionally done to hurt/harm but the poor decision was intentional. Doubt he will see jail time but his insurance or himself will be sued and a check will be written.
> 
> To put yourself in the car. Your going around a turn during a caution. Most likely talking to his crew. In the corner of his eye he sees the driver he just put into the wall walking/running towards your car. First reaction would be to get the heck away I would believe, not because you would get hurt but you don't want to hit him.
> 
> I hope a better video comes about. That will show more of the intent of his actions.


For all we know, he may have been rubber necking, looking at the car to see if the other guy was okay, looks straight ahead and the guy is standing there.

The other driver is as much at fault than Tony for getting out of the car.

What do you hear ALL the time about the freeway if you're in an accident. Stay in the car.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SnowGuy was right! Some real nice tail at the fair!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1820269 said:


> For all we know, he may have been rubber necking, looking at the car to see if the other guy was okay, looks straight ahead and the guy is standing there.
> 
> The other driver is as much at fault than Tony for getting out of the car.
> 
> What do you hear ALL the time about the freeway if you're in an accident. Stay in the car.


Agreed........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1820271 said:


> SnowGuy was right! Some real nice tail at the fair!


Besides the food its the best part!


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

I have been watching sprint cars for many years, I was also on the pit crew for a sprint car team for a couple seasons. I learned a lot about these types of cars in that time, they are a very different animal. They are actually quite difficult to control and maneuver at lows speeds. Sprint cars use a larger right rear tire to control around corners, the smaller left rear is your bite/drive tire. At immediate acceleration the rear end will tend to kick to the left, so with someone so close to the large right rear tire (which appears to be what hit him) a quick slap of the throttle will swing the rear end to the left, and Tony knows how to handle one of these cars better than most sprint car drivers so it looks like he did it to avoid hitting him. Visibility in these cars are not very good, with the wing titled forward the sideboard of it limits the line of sight, easily could've blocked his view of a driver wearing a black helmet, black suit, and on a track that has been reported to have poor lighting. Also remember there is no communication between drivers and crews in these types of cars, no mirrors either. Not sure if this series has them, but many tracks have what are called raceceivers which are ear buds that drivers wear so the track officials can communicate line-ups and caution/red flag situations. The main problem here is he should've stayed in his car, confront him in the pits later if you are pissed off. And with the great majority of people having no real concept of how these cars work, Tony will always be under fire for the acceleration.

But remember, these cars are designed to go over 100mph around banked curves, they handle nothing like a Toyota corolla on your neighborhood street.


----------



## BossPlow614

Lawn Enforcer;1820286 said:


> I have been watching sprint cars for many years, I was also on the pit crew for a sprint car team for a couple seasons. I learned a lot about these types of cars in that time, they are a very different animal. They are actually quite difficult to control and maneuver at lows speeds. Sprint cars use a larger right rear tire to control around corners, the smaller left rear is your bite/drive tire. At immediate acceleration the rear end will tend to kick to the left, so with someone so close to the large right rear tire (which appears to be what hit him) a quick slap of the throttle will swing the rear end to the left, and Tony knows how to handle one of these cars better than most sprint car drivers so it looks like he did it to avoid hitting him. Visibility in these cars are not very good, with the wing titled forward the sideboard of it limits the line of sight, easily could've blocked his view of a driver wearing a black helmet, black suit, and on a track that has been reported to have poor lighting. Also remember there is no communication between drivers and crews in these types of cars, no mirrors either. Not sure if this series has them, but many tracks have what are called raceceivers which are ear buds that drivers wear so the track officials can communicate line-ups and caution/red flag situations. The main problem here is he should've stayed in his car, confront him in the pits later if you are pissed off. And with the great majority of people having no real concept of how these cars work, Tony will always be under fire for the acceleration.
> 
> But remember, these cars are designed to go over 100mph around banked curves, they handle nothing like a Toyota corolla on your neighborhood street.


Well said!!

Most people commenting on the articles about this have no clue about racing in general nonetheless how these cars drive.

For some to say he should be charged with crime is ridiculous. That's basically like saying Ryan Morais should be charged with assault for colliding in the air & landing on Trey Canard at the Los Angeles Supercross a couple years ago, causing Trey to break his back & Ryan had a broken Femur and some other bones. It was a racing incident. And the guy should not have gotten out of the car.


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1820290 said:


> Well said!!
> 
> Most people commenting on the articles about this have no clue about racing in general nonetheless how these cars drive.
> 
> For some to say he should be charged with crime is ridiculous. That's basically like saying Ryan Morais should be charged with assault for colliding in the air & landing on Trey Canard at the Los Angeles Supercross a couple years ago, causing Trey to break his back & Ryan had a broken Femur and some other bones. It was a racing incident. And the guy should not have gotten out of the car.


I think there saying charges because of his shady actions that seems to happen every year. Not defending or standing up for him but I think that's the reason


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak says showers moving in after 15:00.


----------



## Camden

Pouring here right now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sunshine and blue skies here.


----------



## Camden

Lights are on inside the house. Very dark skies with thunder and lightning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

On our way to Jordan to the candy store.

Looks like rain on the radar.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1820313 said:


> Lights are on inside the house. Very dark skies with thunder and lightning.


Nice, hopefully we get storms here and not just plain rain. xysport


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1820316 said:


> On our way to Jordan to the candy store.
> 
> Looks like rain on the radar.


My little guy loves that place!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1820319 said:


> My little guy loves that place!


Mine are never good enough to go. They're lucky to go to the county fair next week


----------



## Camden

Lawn Enforcer;1820286 said:


> I have been watching sprint cars for many years, I was also on the pit crew for a sprint car team for a couple seasons. I learned a lot about these types of cars in that time, they are a very different animal. They are actually quite difficult to control and maneuver at lows speeds. Sprint cars use a larger right rear tire to control around corners, the smaller left rear is your bite/drive tire. At immediate acceleration the rear end will tend to kick to the left, so with someone so close to the large right rear tire (which appears to be what hit him) a quick slap of the throttle will swing the rear end to the left, and Tony knows how to handle one of these cars better than most sprint car drivers so it looks like he did it to avoid hitting him. Visibility in these cars are not very good, with the wing titled forward the sideboard of it limits the line of sight, easily could've blocked his view of a driver wearing a black helmet, black suit, and on a track that has been reported to have poor lighting. Also remember there is no communication between drivers and crews in these types of cars, no mirrors either. Not sure if this series has them, but many tracks have what are called raceceivers which are ear buds that drivers wear so the track officials can communicate line-ups and caution/red flag situations. The main problem here is he should've stayed in his car, confront him in the pits later if you are pissed off. And with the great majority of people having no real concept of how these cars work, Tony will always be under fire for the acceleration.
> 
> But remember, these cars are designed to go over 100mph around banked curves, they handle nothing like a Toyota corolla on your neighborhood street.


I'm in the category of people who think he did it intentionally and should be charged. When I heard the engine rev up that was the tipping point. Look at the guy's past, he's a major hothead (hothead is an understatement actually) so he's already got that strike against him. Plus, read some of the eye witness accounts. You sure don't see many people saying it was unavoidable.

That darn kid should've stayed in his car. I bet his family has said that a million times today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1820320 said:


> Mine are never good enough to go. They're lucky to go to the county fair next week


I didn't even know you had kids....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Cloudy here now.


----------



## BossPlow614

Camden;1820322 said:


> I'm in the category of people who think he did it intentionally and should be charged. When I heard the engine rev up that was the tipping point. Look at the guy's past, he's a major hothead (hothead is an understatement actually) so he's already got that strike against him. Plus, read some of the eye witness accounts. You sure don't see many people saying it was unavoidable.
> 
> That darn kid should've stayed in his car. I bet his family has said that a million times today.


That revving up could have been from any of the other cars.


----------



## djagusch

BossPlow614;1820327 said:


> That revving up could have been from any of the other cars.


In the video he accelerates at the same time. But watching it his front goes slightly up track while his rear goes away from the guy. Making it seem he tried to avoid, maybe.

Hopefully more video shows up with the whole corner view.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

Camden;1820322 said:


> I'm in the category of people who think he did it intentionally and should be charged. When I heard the engine rev up that was the tipping point. Look at the guy's past, he's a major hothead (hothead is an understatement actually) so he's already got that strike against him. Plus, read some of the eye witness accounts. You sure don't see many people saying it was unavoidable.
> 
> That darn kid should've stayed in his car. I bet his family has said that a million times today.


I can understand your viewpoint, but just remember, it might be hard to understand if you haven't been around these cars and involved in the set up, but the primary way of steering in throttle control through the rear wheels. When watching sprint cars, a very well set up car requires the driver to steer on the straightaways and they don't touch the wheel through the turns.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1820316 said:


> On our way to Jordan to the candy store.
> 
> Looks like rain on the radar.


Was just there last week picking up some root beer.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1820319 said:


> My little guy loves that place!


Sounds like we are missing out. Maybe we should stop there one of these times.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

I'd like to add that Tony was looking out for his competitor when he broke his leg last year. If he wouldn't have cranked his car sideways he would've killed the driver in the car he hit because his front end would've been right in the cockpit. By Tony hitting the car sideways his rear end was knocked loose and the driveshaft came out of the torque toube and that's what broke his leg. His quick reaction saved the other driver's life.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1820340 said:


> Sounds like we are missing out. Maybe we should stop there one of these times.


You'll enjoy it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like the rain is mostly going to miss me.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1820350 said:


> Looks like the rain is mostly going to miss me.


Poured here for a little bit now the sun is trying to come out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1820358 said:


> Poured here for a little bit now the sun is trying to come out.


Just a light shower here, just enough to wet the pavement.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1820323 said:


> I didn't even know you had kids....


a few thousand posts ago I said I have 4. I thought you said something about it. I know greengrass did


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1820350 said:


> Looks like the rain is mostly going to miss me.


me too. nothing again. no mowing again this week except for irrigated lawns. maybe a couple rural ones. I don't think i'll be doing much til leaves now


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1820265 said:


> I'm split, you can't slam on your brakes in dirt and steer, it looks like he may have accelerated to go around but I don't know. I'm giving him the benefit of the doubt that he wouldn't purposely do that.


Same here....


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;1820266 said:


> It appears that way but also the video I have only seen does not show the approach of the car in the corner. The car in front of Tony did swerve down to miss the guy. Tony did swerve also but hard to say without the full view of the corner what happened.
> 
> I personally think he gassed it to scare the guy but what happened, happened. It was not intentionally done to hurt/harm but the poor decision was intentional. Doubt he will see jail time but his insurance or himself will be sued and a check will be written.
> 
> To put yourself in the car. Your going around a turn during a caution. Most likely talking to his crew. In the corner of his eye he sees the driver he just put into the wall walking/running towards your car. First reaction would be to get the heck away I would believe, not because you would get hurt but you don't want to hit him.
> 
> I hope a better video comes about. That will show more of the intent of his actions.


I thought I read somewhere there was no caution out at the time of the incident


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Been pouring here for about an hour now.

I suppose the dirt we were trying to spread on Saturday morning, to fill in where there had been an irrigation leak and was too wet, will be soaked in the morning now again when I'm trying to close out the job and get paid. Thunder, lightning, the whole works.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1820370 said:


> a few thousand posts ago I said I have 4. I thought you said something about it. I know greengrass did


Maybe, I don't remember....... I inhale a lot of burning manufactured materials and herbicides!


----------



## Camden

3" fell here today. To say that we needed it is a huge understatement.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1820396 said:


> 3" fell here today. To say that we needed it is a huge understatement.


I'd say we'll end up with an inch.

Probably not enough to make a difference this week while I'm heading out, but by next week everything will need to be mowed again.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1820387 said:


> Maybe, I don't remember....... I inhale a lot of burning manufactured materials and herbicides!


don't forget all the beer you drink


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;1820396 said:


> 3" fell here today. To say that we needed it is a huge understatement.


we barely got 3 drops


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1820396 said:


> 3" fell here today. To say that we needed it is a huge understatement.


Wow... So much for a dry 7 days.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1820400 said:


> don't forget all the beer you drink


That has no effect compared to the others.


----------



## SnowGuy73

We got 371 drops.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1820402 said:


> Wow... So much for a dry 7 days.


Yeah, It rained quite a bit here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1820406 said:


> Yeah, It rained quite a bit here.


Pretty much sptit around here.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Anybody here suffer from migraines? I've had 7 in the last 12 days. It sucks and I'm thinking its caused from stress. I have the type that causes my vision to become almost unbearable for a good 20-30 minutes. Just curious if anyone else deals with this crap.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1820407 said:


> Pretty much sptit around here.


I thought that would happen but it just caught my area.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1820403 said:


> That has no effect compared to the others.


All the new plastics have to be good for us!

I think Hamel fell off the wagen again.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1820409 said:


> Anybody here suffer from migraines?  I've had 7 in the last 12 days. It sucks and I'm thinking its caused from stress. I have the type that causes my vision to become almost unbearable for a good 20-30 minutes. Just curious if anyone else deals with this crap.


Have you ever been checked for it?

Most likely is blood pressure issue.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Raining in carver.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1820403 said:


> That has no effect compared to the others.


unless you were drunk at the time


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1820409 said:


> Anybody here suffer from migraines? I've had 7 in the last 12 days. It sucks and I'm thinking its caused from stress. I have the type that causes my vision to become almost unbearable for a good 20-30 minutes. Just curious if anyone else deals with this crap.


I don't have any health issues thank goodness. I'm well aware that stress can bring a person down. It's what caused my dad to have a heart attack and after that he was never the same. Go get checked out before something more serious happens.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1820412 said:


> Have you ever been checked for it?
> 
> Most likely is blood pressure issue.


I have medicine for it and believe it or not my blood pressure is usually great. Didn't start until my early 20's. Freaked me out the first time because its like watching a lightning storm for 20 minutes before that part stops. A moderate to severe headache follows. If I'm driving I have to pull off the road.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1820409 said:


> Anybody here suffer from migraines? I've had 7 in the last 12 days. It sucks and I'm thinking its caused from stress. I have the type that causes my vision to become almost unbearable for a good 20-30 minutes. Just curious if anyone else deals with this crap.


my wife does. they give her a preventative meds for it. her friend gets them bad. she has real strong meds for it. now her 3 year old daughter gets them as well.

you probably should get it checked out. you could hurt or kill someone


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1820418 said:


> you could hurt or kill someone


I know when they are coming so I'm not worried about crashing or anything. I get about a ten minute lead from when I can sense them coming on before things get ugly.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1820417 said:


> I have medicine for it and believe it or not my blood pressure is usually great. Didn't start until my early 20's. Freaked me out the first time because its like watching a lightning storm for 20 minutes before that part stops. A moderate to severe headache follows. If I'm driving I have to pull off the road.


I get that about once a year and it sucks!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

whats everyones thoughts on ferris mowers? thinking of going from 2 exmark vantages to 2 2100z 52 decks. mainly for the comfort. anyone mulch with them or have with the ICD deck? I am getting older and cant take the rough lawn much more


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1820417 said:


> I have medicine for it and believe it or not my blood pressure is usually great. Didn't start until my early 20's. Freaked me out the first time because its like watching a lightning storm for 20 minutes before that part stops. A moderate to severe headache follows. If I'm driving I have to pull off the road.


Thay sounds horrible


----------



## jimslawnsnow

watching ice lake rebels. 2 guys are arguing about pissing on a fuel pump


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1820425 said:


> whats everyones thoughts on ferris mowers? thinking of going from 2 exmark vantages to 2 2100z 52 decks. mainly for the comfort. anyone mulch with them or have with the ICD deck? I am getting older and cant take the rough lawn much more


Im looking for a vantage for next year if you decide to sell. I used ferris sit downs a few years back and liked them. I know lwmrr got a new one this year he should he able to give you some insight.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1820431 said:


> Im looking for a vantage for next year if you decide to sell. I used ferris sit downs a few years back and liked them. I know lwmrr got a new one this year he should he able to give you some insight.


mine are 52 decks. one has a mulch kit and has more hours than the other. on their 2nd season


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1820411 said:


> All the new plastics have to be good for us!
> 
> I think Hamel fell off the wagen again.


Must've violated his parole!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1820414 said:


> unless you were drunk at the time


That only happens 5 or 6 nights a week.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1820409 said:


> Anybody here suffer from migraines? I've had 7 in the last 12 days. It sucks and I'm thinking its caused from stress. I have the type that causes my vision to become almost unbearable for a good 20-30 minutes. Just curious if anyone else deals with this crap.


No, thank God.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1820434 said:


> That only happens 5 or 6 nights a week.....


Yeah only on weekends huh lol


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1820441 said:


> Yeah only on weekends huh lol


Haha, good catch!


----------



## NorthernProServ

jimslawnsnow;1820425 said:


> whats everyones thoughts on ferris mowers? thinking of going from 2 exmark vantages to 2 2100z 52 decks. mainly for the comfort. anyone mulch with them or have with the ICD deck? I am getting older and cant take the rough lawn much more


Love them, have a is2100 52" with the Kawasaki and a is2000, same specs both with ICD decks. Can cut for two weeks without scraping decks and they are almost clean when we do. Will be trading in the 2000 for another 2100 at the end of the month. I know it would be a drive for you but Eric at LTG is great. I know LwnmwrMan has brought from him to. He gives me the cutter plus pricing even with buying 1 unit at a time (3 minimum I believe). I'm sure if you said one of us sent you, you'd get it too for sure


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Still raining here.

Raining so hard it woke me up.

Jim - I bought a 3100 this spring. It's the go to mower for the guys.

It has 300 hours on it so far.

We did dump a belt already, but there was a rock wedged in the pulley.

Other than that, no complaints.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Light rain in WBL.


----------



## SnowGuy73

67° breezy ligh rain.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Called the guys off until at least 9 this morning. Water standing everywhere.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Just enough to wet the ground here again.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nice breezy should dry things nicely here. Hope so anyway, I have spraying to do.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1820460 said:


>


I don't think that's going to be dry by 09:00.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1820459 said:


> Nice breezy should dry things nicely here. Hope so anyway, I have spraying to do.


Almost dry here already.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1820461 said:


> I don't think that's going to be dry by 09:00.


Mondays are spent in WBL, St. Paul, NE Metro. It was still raining when I went down there at 5:30 this morning.

Hoping by 9, bring the guys in, fill up the mowers, head down there by 10, that it'll be dry enough to get the stuff in that area done today.

7 townhome / apartment complexes, 2 banks.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1820463 said:


> Almost dry here already.


Now I'm just hoping it doesn't get too windy today, I have crabgrass to treat.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1820465 said:


> Mondays are spent in WBL, St. Paul, NE Metro. It was still raining when I went down there at 5:30 this morning.
> 
> Hoping by 9, bring the guys in, fill up the mowers, head down there by 10, that it'll be dry enough to get the stuff in that area done today.
> 
> 7 townhome / apartment complexes, 2 banks.


Copy that.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1820466 said:


> Now I'm just hoping it doesn't get too windy today, I have crabgrass to treat.


Drove into light rain in st. Boni.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1820468 said:


> Drove into light rain in st. Boni.


I just put the garbage out, couple sprinkles.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Misha is in on fox again this morning.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;1820448 said:


> Love them, have a is2100 52" with the Kawasaki and a is2000, same specs both with ICD decks. Can cut for two weeks without scraping decks and they are almost clean when we do. Will be trading in the 2000 for another 2100 at the end of the month. I know it would be a drive for you but Eric at LTG is great. I know LwnmwrMan has brought from him to. He gives me the cutter plus pricing even with buying 1 unit at a time (3 minimum I believe). I'm sure if you said one of us sent you, you'd get it too for sure


Where's LTG? I'd br buying 2 units. Be nice if I could get in on the program


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1820472 said:


> Where's LTG? I'd br buying 2 units. Be nice if I could get in on the program


North of St. Paul on 35E in Vadnais Heights / White Bear Lake, right off of Hwy 96.

651-429-9297.

Pat and Kathy are the owners, great people once you get to know them (like most of us).

Kids are starting to take the business over, they understand the industry.

They are a commercial operation, meaning geared towards commercial cutters, so they always have the parts.

However, you're far enough south I'd at least see what there is around you for a Ferris dealer before I bought the mowers.

FWIW, LTG was cheaper on a new 2014 IS3100 than my local dealer was on a 2012 IS3100.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Turfwerx in Eagan is a ferris dealer too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Barlow just said we aren't expecting drought conditions, but no real rain in sight......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We are rained out today.

Partly because of how dry it was, there's nothing pressing. Partly because this way we don't have guys milking the light days, I can load up the schedule for the end of the week.

Once it dries up and my kids are up, I'll run down to St. Paul and mow a property, just to make it easier on the guys later.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Heavy drizzle again....


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1820486 said:


> We are rained out today.


Lucky.......


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1820417 said:


> I have medicine for it and believe it or not my blood pressure is usually great. Didn't start until my early 20's. Freaked me out the first time because its like watching a lightning storm for 20 minutes before that part stops. A moderate to severe headache follows. If I'm driving I have to pull off the road.


My mom gets them really bad, she makes appointments at the hospital occasionally for some kind of shot.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1820490 said:


> Lucky.......


Not really. I was hoping to only have a hard day of work for the guys when I leave tomorrow night.

Now I'll be nervous they won't get everything done before Friday is over.

But you know what?? It's only grass. Who cares?

If something doesn't get done this week, we'll get it Monday.

I need to get this $60k in receivables in my checking account, I'm more worried about that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Raining hard enough here I can hear it on the roof.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1820497 said:


> Raining hard enough here I can hear it on the roof.


Done again here.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1820475 said:


> North of St. Paul on 35E in Vadnais Heights / White Bear Lake, right off of Hwy 96.
> 
> 651-429-9297.
> 
> Pat and Kathy are the owners, great people once you get to know them (like most of us).
> 
> Kids are starting to take the business over, they understand the industry.
> 
> They are a commercial operation, meaning geared towards commercial cutters, so they always have the parts.
> 
> However, you're far enough south I'd at least see what there is around you for a Ferris dealer before I bought the mowers.
> 
> FWIW, LTG was cheaper on a new 2014 IS3100 than my local dealer was on a 2012 IS3100.


I was going to go to gerlachs in Hastings as I bought from them before then bought a metro and vantages at waconia in st Paul and burnsville. Do they demo machines?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Novak says expect plenty of sunshine by afternoon.

Looks like I made the right call with shutting down for today.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1820501 said:


> I was going to go to gerlachs in Hastings as I bought from them before then bought a metro and vantages at waconia in st Paul and burnsville. Do they demo machines?


That's where I go is Gerlach


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1820502 said:


> Novak says expect plenty of sunshine by afternoon.
> 
> Looks like I made the right call with shutting down for today.


I guess we should expect storms by this afternoon then.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1820503 said:


> That's where I go is Gerlach


Do you know if Ross is still there? It is it just Ron now?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1820507 said:


> I guess we should expect storms by this afternoon then.


I was thinking the same. We need rain bad. Cracks are 1"-2" wide down here


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1820509 said:


> Cracks are 1"-2" wide down here


hehehehehe.........


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1820508 said:


> Do you know if Ross is still there? It is it just Ron now?


Just Ron now.


----------



## qualitycut

Looks like some more scattered showers moving in.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;1820489 said:


> Heavy drizzle again....


Same. Here


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1820512 said:


> Looks like some more scattered showers moving in.


Son of a....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yeah, I'm really really glad I cut my guys loose early.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Just windy here now.


----------



## qualitycut

Good thing I looked at noaa radar and not just kstp, raining here now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Raining here again.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm about to call it a day and just run errands today.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1820535 said:


> I'm about to call it a day and just run errands today.


I'm thinking the same but sit on the couch an watch shark week


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1820540 said:


> I'm thinking the same but sit on the couch an watch shark week


There you go!


----------



## qualitycut

More rain popping up on radar, should be coming through in a hr or so.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak Weather

2 hrs ago:
If you didn't get rain over the weekend, you are out of luck. DRY weather now dominates thru FRI.






Is he this dumb or just messing with us? It been on and off rain since 05:00 this morning...


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1820543 said:


> More rain popping up on radar, should be coming through in a hr or so.


Well, that's it for me then. :waving:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Jim, I'm heading to Burnsville if you want to meet today


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1820543 said:


> More rain popping up on radar, should be coming through in a hr or so.


I cant get mine to load. Is it off to the west or threw me already? We are suposed to be excavating for a patio today.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1820548 said:


> Jim, I'm heading to Burnsville if you want to meet today


I have a guy coming to work on our septic system sometime today. I will be up that way Thursday


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Misting/raining here for the last couple hours


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1820551 said:


> I cant get mine to load. Is it off to the west or threw me already? We are suposed to be excavating for a patio today.


Mostly east metro. Its already 1020 better get on that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1820552 said:


> i have a guy coming to work on our septic system sometime today. I will be up that way thursday


10-4........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Still heavy drizzle / light rain here. Hasn't stopped.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like sss is calling it a day.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Heavy mist in savage.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1820564 said:


> Looks like sss is calling it a day.


The drizzle keeps hangin on. I woulda been pissed had I sent my guys out.

Glad I went with the gut.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1820568 said:


> The drizzle keeps hangin on. I woulda been pissed had I sent my guys out.
> 
> Glad I went with the gut.


Same, momentum Q is too expensive to do in a light mist.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Quality. Where is tri state bobcat moving to?

I see their building is sold/sale pending.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1820573 said:


> Quality. Where is tri state bobcat moving to?
> 
> I see their building is sold/sale pending.


Which one? I only go to the little Canada one.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1820573 said:


> Quality. Where is tri state bobcat moving to?
> 
> I see their building is sold/sale pending.


There moving down the road a couple blocks old car dealership I believe


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1820574 said:


> Which one? I only go to the little Canada one.


Burnsville, I thought you wentto this one.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Heavy mist here


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1820575 said:


> There moving down the road a couple blocks old car dealership I believe


Copy that.


----------



## Greenery

Pc, breezy, 68


----------



## SSS Inc.

they are moving to the old Burnsville bowl or whatever on 12th Avenue. And yes we called it a day. Our project got a little squishy.


----------



## qualitycut

Don't feel so bad on calling it, raining again


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1820589 said:


> they are moving to the old Burnsville bowl or whatever on 12th Avenue. And yes we called it a day. Our project got a little squishy.


I was just talking about the project at Burnsville bowl yesterday and wondering what was going on there.

Saw a couple of your trucks heading towards your shop, figured you guys were done.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

Anyone know where I can find a spreader motor for a Cub Cadet XPS ride on applicator? I'm striking out most places.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1820590 said:


> Don't feel so bad on calling it, raining again


I was rethinking my decision, maybe try to get something done.


----------



## qualitycut

Just under a half inch here. Yea no point in us mowing now. Then tomorrow we would be done early and I don't feel like driving out to Minneapolis to work for a few hours just to drive back the next day.


----------



## qualitycut

Hard to tell if more is coming or not


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sun is trying to come out here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1820604 said:


> Just under a half inch here. Yea no point in us mowing now. Then tomorrow we would be done early and I don't feel like driving out to Minneapolis to work for a few hours just to drive back the next day.


Looks like about 2/10" here from the last few days.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1820604 said:


> Just under a half inch here. Yea no point in us mowing now. Then tomorrow we would be done early and I don't feel like driving out to Minneapolis to work for a few hours just to drive back the next day.


2.5" here. And the above is why I put it all on 4 days.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Anyone looking for more work this winter?

This came today.


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;1820409 said:


> Anybody here suffer from migraines? I've had 7 in the last 12 days. It sucks and I'm thinking its caused from stress. I have the type that causes my vision to become almost unbearable for a good 20-30 minutes. Just curious if anyone else deals with this crap.


I have back issues so I see a chiropractor on and off. They were talking about migraine issues and how it can be an spinal alignment problem. They have had good success with treating for it. Might be worth looking into.



SnowGuy73;1820607 said:


> Sun is trying to come out here.


We are putting in a full day. Somewhat cloudy again in Hopkins but not to bad.
Still have the plow job if your interested.


----------



## ryde307

To bring back the driveway discussion when I bought my house the driveway was shot. It was hollow 8 inches deep and 7 or 8 feet back under my garage slab. I went this route. with 18" of base at the road edge and garage apron.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1820614 said:


> Still have the plow job if your interested.


I'm interested, when do you want to meet up and discuss?


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1820616 said:


> To bring back the driveway discussion when I bought my house the driveway was shot. It was hollow 8 inches deep and 7 or 8 feet back under my garage slab. I went this route. with 18" of base at the road edge and garage apron.


I know where you live now....

Looks great, love that color! Thumbs Up


----------



## ryde307

SnowGuy73;1820618 said:


> I know where you live now....
> 
> Looks great, love that color! Thumbs Up


Thanks, It's easy to find if you know Chanhassen.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1820612 said:


> Anyone looking for more work this winter?
> 
> This came today.


Got one Friday


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1820622 said:


> Thanks, It's easy to find if you know Chanhassen.


I lived there for 22 years and still drive past your house every week. :waving:


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1820623 said:


> Got one Friday


I've never heard of them before....

You?


----------



## ryde307

TCOS pays by time with GPS if you are not moving your not working. They do seem to run a pretty decent company though.

Everyone wants a short week this week so quit work early on Friday and come out to Deer Run in Victoria and play golf. I am having a tournament to benefit the Excelsior Fire Dept. $125 per player and/ or $100 for hole sponsorship. We are short a few teams so I'm somewhat desperate if you know any golfers. Special offer for anyone that finds a team I will also take you out there another time to golf and I will cover all costs. So its like getting 2 for one. Includes lunch range, games, skins, prizes and steak dinner. Register from 11-12:30 tee time at 1PM.


----------



## ryde307

SnowGuy73;1820624 said:


> I lived there for 22 years and still drive past your house every week. :waving:


Now if it gets toilet papered I know who did it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1820633 said:


> TCOS pays by time with GPS if you are not moving your not working. They do seem to run a pretty decent company though.
> 
> Everyone wants a short week this week so quit work early on Friday and come out to Deer Run in Victoria and play golf. I am having a tournament to benefit the Excelsior Fire Dept. $125 per player and/ or $100 for hole sponsorship. We are short a few teams so I'm somewhat desperate if you know any golfers. Special offer for anyone that finds a team I will also take you out there another time to golf and I will cover all costs. So its like getting 2 for one. Includes lunch range, games, skins, prizes and steak dinner. Register from 11-12:30 tee time at 1PM.


Thanks for inviting Shakopee Fire Dept.!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1820634 said:


> Now if it gets toilet papered I know who did it.


I wouldn't do that to you, but if I'm working in the area and have to go #2, I know where there is a bathroom now! :crying:


----------



## ryde307

SnowGuy73;1820641 said:


> Thanks for inviting Shakopee Fire Dept.!!


They should have been. I am actually not the main person on this. It is a guy i know who wanted to have a tournament and decided to have the EFD as the benefactor. He is not a firefighter. I had one a couple years ago and the dept and I butted heads so there won't be one held by EFD but an outside source to benefit EFD is ok.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1820646 said:


> They should have been. I am actually not the main person on this. It is a guy i know who wanted to have a tournament and decided to have the EFD as the benefactor. He is not a firefighter. I had one a couple years ago and the dept and I butted heads so there won't be one held by EFD but an outside source to benefit EFD is ok.


Just giving you a hard time..

We may have been invited but it never made it down to use pee ons!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Been tough day at the bowling alley for $2 shoes, $7 all you can bowl and 1/2 price apps.


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;1820633 said:


> TCOS pays by time with GPS if you are not moving your not working. They do seem to run a pretty decent company though.


This........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Raining here again. Harder than this morning.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Rained st my house again. Not much but sun is out and bright as ever


----------



## Polarismalibu

Nice and sunny here


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1820679 said:


> Raining here again. Harder than this morning.


Been sunny since about 9 here.


----------



## qualitycut

Getting dark here


----------



## qualitycut

And now pouring rain


----------



## jimslawnsnow

RIP robin williams


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1820707 said:


> RIP robin williams


Hollywood sure makes people do crazy things. Sad deal.


----------



## Camden

He was just in Minnesota for drug treatment last month.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1820710 said:


> Hollywood sure makes people do crazy things. Sad deal.


its not just there. its just more reported because of their fame. we have them all the time here. later teens and people in the 40's and early 50's

be nice to make the millions, but seems to be tough on some that make it there


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;1820712 said:


> He was just in Minnesota for drug treatment last month.


wasn't he in lwnmrs neck of the woods getting treatment?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1820715 said:


> wasn't he in lwnmrs neck of the woods getting treatment?


Yeah, he stopped in at the DQ in Lindstrom a month or so ago and took a pic with one of the teens there.

Guarantee that girl is flipping out right now.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1820717 said:


> Yeah, he stopped in at the DQ in Lindstrom a month or so ago and took a pic with one of the teens there.
> 
> Guarantee that girl is flipping out right now.


I came in here to post that and you beat me to it


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1820713 said:


> its not just there. its just more reported because of their fame. we have them all the time here. later teens and people in the 40's and early 50's
> 
> be nice to make the millions, but seems to be tough on some that make it there


Yeah I understand that. Just seems are a lot of famous people each year


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Pouring again here


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1820715 said:


> wasn't he in lwnmrs neck of the woods getting treatment?


I think he was mowing and plowing for lwnmwr.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1820712 said:


> He was just in Minnesota for drug treatment last month.


I was thinking the same, at Dq!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Beautiful night out here!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1820730 said:


> Beautiful night out here!


It's great on my couch!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1820737 said:


> It's great on my couch!


Sounds about right.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Some lady from 3 blocks away just came banging on my door about me having my dump trailer hooked to my truck. One night I bring the thing home and someone freaks out on me. Some people have way to much time on there hands.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1820745 said:


> Some lady from 3 blocks away just came banging on my door about me having my dump trailer hooked to my truck. One night I bring the thing home and someone freaks out on me. Some people have way to much time on there hands.


Do you live in a town house?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1820745 said:


> Some lady from 3 blocks away just came banging on my door about me having my dump trailer hooked to my truck. One night I bring the thing home and someone freaks out on me. Some people have way to much time on there hands.


It's fricking dark out. Who cares


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1820746 said:


> Do you live in a town house?


Yeah but she dosent. It fits in my driveway on the truck no one in here cares. Half the people have trailers. I think I'm just the closest to the sidewalk to complain that it's a "eyesore" My truck must be too then cuz it's the same color so it must really stick out.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1820747 said:


> It's fricking dark out. Who cares


No one around cares anyway she's 3 blocks away


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1820750 said:


> No one around cares anyway she's 3 blocks away


I would have told her to pound sand and mind her own bees wax


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1820751 said:


> I would have told her to pound sand and mind her own bees wax


You're too nice, I would have told her to cafe off!


----------



## qualitycut

Mine is in my driveway with the skid sitting in it, as far as I'm concerned its my house, if you don't like it don't drive by. Only rule in the city is can't park on the lawn.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1820759 said:


> Mine is in my driveway with the skid sitting in it, as far as I'm concerned its my house, if you don't like it don't drive by. Only rule in the city is can't park on the lawn.


That's the rule here too it has to be on a solid surface


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1820759 said:


> Mine is in my driveway with the skid sitting in it, as far as I'm concerned its my house, if you don't like it don't drive by. Only rule in the city is can't park on the lawn.


Same here.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1820762 said:


> Same here.


I can park in the grass and no one would care. But I do also have the nicest lawn.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Fun!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

See how you Damn fighting cats like the 20 up your tail


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1820778 said:


> See how you Damn fighting cats like the 20 up your tail


Ummm......?


----------



## Drakeslayer

cbservicesllc;1820783 said:


> Ummm......?


Wrong forum possibly.....


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;1820785 said:


> Wrong forum possibly.....


My money is on this.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1820778 said:


> See how you Damn fighting cats like the 20 up your tail


Umm.... So Your shooting fighting cats with a 20 gauge up the tail?


----------



## SnowGuy73

58° calm clear.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1820777 said:


> Fun!


Cafe that!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Moderate dew.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1820778 said:


> See how you Damn fighting cats like the 20 up your tail


Hmmmmm........


----------



## Camden

46 degrees right now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1820812 said:


> 46 degrees right now.


My kind of weather.


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1820778 said:


> See how you Damn fighting cats like the 20 up your tail


Off the deep end? ? Maybe he is going to be hanging out with Hamel.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1820793 said:


> Umm.... So Your shooting fighting cats with a 20 gauge up the tail?


Who knows where it hit. Pissed me off. Trying to sleep and these 2 cats are fighting right out my window.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1820817 said:


> Off the deep end? ? Maybe he is going to be hanging out with Hamel.


Nope. Not the least


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1820820 said:


> Who knows where it hit. Pissed me off. Trying to sleep and these 2 cats are fighting right out my window.


Corn field problems..


----------



## jimslawnsnow

The radio said that robin Williams was tens of millions in debt


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1820826 said:


> The radio said that robin Williams was tens of millions in debt


Doesn't mean he didn't have 50 mil in the bank


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;1820777 said:


> Fun!


Of course... State Fair time... it's always hot


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1820834 said:


> Of course... State Fair time... it's always hot


My kind of weather!! Bring it!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Apparently AccuWeather doesn't forecast the same forecast.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1820838 said:


> Apparently AccuWeather doesn't forecast the same forecast.


My kind of weather. Bring it !


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1820830 said:


> Doesn't mean he didn't have 50 mil in the bank


That is true


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Better get the plows on.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1820830 said:


> Doesn't mean he didn't have 50 mil in the bank


They also said his ex wives owed him alimony if I heard correctly. He was going to film Mrs doubtfire 2 but is cancelled now with his death


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1820838 said:


> Apparently AccuWeather doesn't forecast the same forecast.


I like that one better


----------



## qualitycut

6 days a week 3 hrs a day I have irrigation running


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1820866 said:


> 6 days a week 3 hrs a day I have irrigation running


Looks like it needs fertilizer.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1820867 said:


> Looks like it needs fertilizer.


It gets it, its all clay and runs down the hill and puddles.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Someone else getting ready for snow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1820869 said:


> Someone else getting ready for snow.


I saw a case skid loader going down the road yesterday with a pusher on it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1820868 said:


> It gets it, its all clay and runs down the hill and puddles.


Ah, gotcha..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1820867 said:


> Looks like it needs fertilizer.


I'm with snow. Water washed all the fert out.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1820872 said:


> I'm with snow. Water washed all the fert out.


Back yard is only getting 35 min a week and its green as can be. It was green all spring till about a couple weeks ago.


----------



## andersman02

anyone looking for an older loader for this winter? My uncle is selling his
http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/hvo/4615887396.html


----------



## qualitycut

I just turned it up to that on Friday, I was running 4 days a week for 50 min per time.


----------



## SnowGuy73

andersman02;1820874 said:


> anyone looking for an older loader for this winter? My uncle is selling his
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/hvo/4615887396.html


That thing is sweet. What a beast!!


----------



## qualitycut

Sold my mower I got with the trailer for 3200.00


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1820876 said:


> I just turned it up to that on Friday, I was running 4 days a week for 50 min per time.


How many zones?

Take a cake pan and put under a head.

Divide 1" by however many days / week you're watering, and water until you have 1/3" (if watering every other day) in the cake pan.

Might want to bump it up to 1/2" right now to get it back.

That's how long you need to run each zone.

If you were watering 4 days / week, for 50 minutes total for the whole yard, it's dried out.

50 minutes / zone and you'd be too wet, but closer.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1820893 said:


> How many zones?
> 
> Take a cake pan and put under a head.
> 
> Divide 1" by however many days / week you're watering, and water until you have 1/3" (if watering every other day) in the cake pan.
> 
> Might want to bump it up to 1/2" right now to get it back.
> 
> That's how long you need to run each zone.
> 
> If you were watering 4 days / week, for 50 minutes total for the whole yard, it's dried out.
> 
> 50 minutes / zone and you'd be too wet, but closer.


13 zones front 4 I'm at 45 I'm am hr half pm back yard 40 min total a week set for pm and its longer than cafe. Its just the top of hill because its all clay. Took a shovel today and was bone dry aj inch down


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1820893 said:


> How many zones?
> 
> Take a cake pan and put under a head.
> 
> Divide 1" by however many days / week you're watering, and water until you have 1/3" (if watering every other day) in the cake pan.
> 
> Might want to bump it up to 1/2" right now to get it back.
> 
> That's how long you need to run each zone.
> 
> If you were watering 4 days / week, for 50 minutes total for the whole yard, it's dried out.
> 
> 50 minutes / zone and you'd be too wet, but closer.


It was 4 days a week 50 min each time now 50 am 1.5 pm


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Flight to Phoenix delayed. Won't make the connecting to Las Vegas.

Never had this happen. How do I argue at the airport?


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1820908 said:


> Flight to Phoenix delayed. Won't make the connecting to Las Vegas.
> 
> Never had this happen. How do I argue at the airport?


Not sure, no experience in that department.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1820908 said:


> Flight to Phoenix delayed. Won't make the connecting to Las Vegas.
> 
> Never had this happen. How do I argue at the airport?


They usually step to the plate without argument. Otherwise just use your anger you have towards your crap customers


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1820920 said:


> They usually step to the plate without argument. Otherwise just use your anger you have towards your crap customers


That's probably a bad idea to do at an airport.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1820908 said:


> Flight to Phoenix delayed. Won't make the connecting to Las Vegas.
> 
> Never had this happen. How do I argue at the airport?


Just don't say bomb


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1820920 said:


> They usually step to the plate without argument. Otherwise just use your anger you have towards your crap customers


I don't want to leave MSP though and spend the night in Phoenix.

USAirways must have dropped the ball today. Only place in the airport there is a line.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1820927 said:


> I don't want to leave MSP though and spend the night in Phoenix.
> 
> USAirways must have dropped the ball today. Only place in the airport there is a line.


This is why I never take connecting flights


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1820927 said:


> I don't want to leave MSP though and spend the night in Phoenix.
> 
> USAirways must have dropped the ball today. Only place in the airport there is a line.


There usually pretty good with there service.

Phoenix isn't so bad


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1820927 said:


> I don't want to leave MSP though and spend the night in Phoenix.
> 
> USAirways must have dropped the ball today. Only place in the airport there is a line.


They might put you on another airline direct.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1820908 said:


> Flight to Phoenix delayed. Won't make the connecting to Las Vegas.
> 
> Never had this happen. How do I argue at the airport?


Let me guess, you flew with Spirit airlines?

If that's the case just be happy you make it there and back.

Edit: I see that you flew US Air. They aren't bad at all so you just got unlucky. Hope things work out.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamel must have gotten locked up again.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1820943 said:


> Hamel must have gotten locked up again.


Parole violation.


----------



## qualitycut

4 hours 45 min to drive from phenoix to las Vegas.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1820948 said:


> 4 hours 45 min to drive from phenoix to las Vegas.


I already looked into that. $275 to rent a car.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We will be spending a night in Phoenix.

SSS insisted that our connecting flight from PHX to LAS is delayed.

I wanted to shop him on the app it says on time. 

Whatever. I'm a pushover.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1820876 said:


> I just turned it up to that on Friday, I was running 4 days a week for 50 min per time.


I have one of our commercials set for 6 days a week, 18 zones at 30-40 mins each with a 2"main... can not image what the water bill is.

Soil is all sand, a floor drain basically.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1820948 said:


> 4 hours 45 min to drive from phenoix to las Vegas.


When we get to PHX I'll try to get USAir to get me a car.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1820955 said:


> We will be spending a night in Phoenix.
> 
> SSS insisted that our connecting flight from PHX to LAS is delayed.


What am I your travel agent??? 

.........
I'd pay money just to pretend to be traveling right now. I love airports. Maybe I'll park my truck outside the fence tomorrow and pretend I'm going somewhere.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Work of the city, now I got to fix it up. Valve box took a direct hit, two valves completely missing, mainline hit.

Sure got the street fixed up quick though.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1820962 said:


> Work of the city, now I got to fix it up. Valve box took a direct hit, two valves completely missing, mainline hit.
> 
> Sure got the street fixed up quick though.


That sucks.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1820961 said:


> What am I your travel agent???
> 
> .........
> I'd pay money just to pretend to be traveling right now. I love airports. Maybe I'll park my truck outside the fence tomorrow and pretend I'm going somewhere.


Part of the problem....didn't pay money, used miles on a non-airline card.

Second problem flying at night after work, ended with the last flight of the day.

Could land in PHX, rent a car, be into Vegas about 4 am, sleep most of the day and be ready to roll tomorrow night.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1820966 said:


> Part of the problem....didn't pay money, used miles on a non-airline card.
> 
> Second problem flying at night after work, ended with the last flight of the day.
> 
> Could land in PHX, rent a car, be into Vegas about 4 am, sleep most of the day and be ready to roll tomorrow night.


Umm I didn't think you needed sleep.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1820966 said:


> Part of the problem....didn't pay money, used miles on a non-airline card.
> 
> Second problem flying at night after work, ended with the last flight of the day.
> 
> Could land in PHX, rent a car, be into Vegas about 4 am, sleep most of the day and be ready to roll tomorrow night.


Who sleeps while in Vegas?!?!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1820968 said:


> Who sleeps while in Vegas?!?!


During the day. If anything, not rolling into Vegas tonight MIGHT save me some money.

If we land at the new time, and the connecting isn't delayed, we will miss it by 8 minutes.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1820962 said:


> Work of the city, now I got to fix it up. Valve box took a direct hit, two valves completely missing, mainline hit.
> 
> Sure got the street fixed up quick though.


It'll be my luck to get a call like this about 8:03 tomorrow morning.


----------



## Camden

The Holiday Inn near Sky Harbor is cheap and NICE. Shuttle to and from the airport... tough part is figuring out the airport's ground transportation. It's a cluster cafe.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;1820956 said:


> I have one of our commercials set for 6 days a week, 18 zones at 30-40 mins each with a 2"main... can not image what the water bill is.
> 
> Soil is all sand, a floor drain basically.


I have one commercial that was on for 6 days week. 5 zones. 4 zones were on a for an hour a day and the other on for 30. that zone has really weird over lap. I didn't get it started in the spring then got sick and all of a sudden it was dry. was starting to look better then something happened and it set it self to 10 minutes per zone per day. now I am backing off as its fairly green again


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1820961 said:


> What am I your travel agent???
> 
> .........
> I'd pay money just to pretend to be traveling right now. I love airports. Maybe I'll park my truck outside the fence tomorrow and pretend I'm going somewhere.


Can I come with to the airport to watch the planes. I could use a vacation.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1820971 said:


> The Holiday Inn near Sky Harbor is cheap and NICE. Shuttle to and from the airport... tough part is figuring out the airport's ground transportation. It's a cluster cafe.


We've thought about that too.

Looks like we will land about 11 their time. Pretty much everyone on the flight is missing connecting flights, so we will be behind everyone else at the counter.

By the time we figure out where we are going, and get there, it'll be after midnight.

We will have to get up at 4ish to get ready and back to the airport for a 7 am flight into Vegas.

Now do we just sit at the airport and wait?

Do we push for a car and drive through the desert at night? Guess I have about 4-5 hours to decide.


----------



## Green Grass

NorthernProServ;1820956 said:


> I have one of our commercials set for 6 days a week, 18 zones at 30-40 mins each with a 2"main... can not image what the water bill is.
> 
> Soil is all sand, a floor drain basically.


I have 7 zones going 7 days a week for 40 minutes each. Good thing i pull out of the holding pond behind my house. I had it at 30 min and the grass started to dry out due to full sun all day.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1820974 said:


> Can I come with to the airport to watch the planes. I could use a vacation.


Post Road.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1820975 said:


> We've thought about that too.
> 
> Looks like we will land about 11 their time. Pretty much everyone on the flight is missing connecting flights, so we will be behind everyone else at the counter.
> 
> By the time we figure out where we are going, and get there, it'll be after midnight.
> 
> We will have to get up at 4ish to get ready and back to the airport for a 7 am flight into Vegas.
> 
> Now do we just sit at the airport and wait?
> 
> Do we push for a car and drive through the desert at night? Guess I have about 4-5 hours to decide.


If you miss the connection flight they will put you up in a hotel or give you compensation for staying at the airport.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1820969 said:


> During the day. If anything, not rolling into Vegas tonight MIGHT save me some money.
> 
> If we land at the new time, and the connecting isn't delayed, we will miss it by 8 minutes.


So you may make it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1820977 said:


> Post Road.


I haven't been there since high school!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1820979 said:


> So you may make it.


About the only thing we have going for us is about 75% of the people are trying to catch connecting flights, so there shouldn't be any dilly dallying getting off of the plane.

We have to go down 6 gates once we get to PHX.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1820981 said:


> About the only thing we have going for us is about 75% of the people are trying to catch connecting flights, so there shouldn't be any dilly dallying getting off of the plane.
> 
> We have to go down 6 gates once we get to PHX.


Call in before you land that you seen a plane at gate whatever your going to has a flat tire.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1820970 said:


> It'll be my luck to get a call like this about 8:03 tomorrow morning.


I'm your man!! Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1820976 said:


> I have 7 zones going 7 days a week for 40 minutes each. Good thing i pull out of the holding pond behind my house. I had it at 30 min and the grass started to dry out due to full sun all day.


Must be sand? I run mine every 3 days 40 minutes on rotors, 20 on sprays, never fertilize and I have the greenest yard on the block...


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1820983 said:


> Call in before you land that you seen a plane at gate whatever your going to has a flat tire.


:laughing: Nice...


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1820985 said:


> Must be sand? I run mine every 3 days 40 minutes on rotors, 20 on sprays, never fertilize and I have the greenest yard on the block...


No it is clay and rock. If I don't fertilize the yard will never turn green.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just landed in PHX. Now we are waiting on the tarmac for 1/2 hour.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1820991 said:


> Just landed in PHX. Now we are waiting on the tarmac for 1/2 hour.


That happens every year when I go there. Never enough gates.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1820978 said:


> If you miss the connection flight they will put you up in a hotel or give you compensation for staying at the airport.


Nope, nothing.

We are sitting in the PHX airport, waiting. It's 12:30, we'd have to be back at 5:30.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1820993 said:


> Nope, nothing.
> 
> We are sitting in the PHX airport, waiting. It's 12:30, we'd have to be back at 5:30.


What terminal are you in? There is a really good breakfast place In terminal 4 It's called mikes breakfast or matts breakfast something like that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

62° calm clear.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1820997 said:


> 62° calm clear.


79°F, cloudy, rain.

4 more hours and we MAY get out of PHX.


----------



## SnowGuy73

No dew!!!.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1820999 said:


> 79°F, cloudy, rain.
> 
> 4 more hours and we MAY get out of PHX.


Have fun with that.


----------



## unit28

Green Grass;1820990 said:


> No it is clay and rock. If I don't fertilize the yard will never turn green.


In clay soils with excessive rain, nitrate can be leached below the root zone or converted to a gaseous form and lost to the atmosphere

Rain or overwatering causes some issues

Split run times to keep moist, 
Use a better made prill,
Top dress

Ive run irri more frequently . less run time on heavy clay. Root zone always stay shallower. anyway. So when this time of year rolls around, a seasonal adjustment is usually in order on the controller


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1820999 said:


> 79°F, cloudy, rain.
> 
> 4 more hours and we MAY get out of PHX.


Should have gotten a car.


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;1820948 said:


> 4 hours 45 min to drive from phenoix to las Vegas.


You can make it in 3.5 hours.


NorthernProServ;1820962 said:


> Work of the city, now I got to fix it up. Valve box took a direct hit, two valves completely missing, mainline hit.
> 
> Sure got the street fixed up quick though.


Looks like a money maker.



qualitycut;1821020 said:


> Should have gotten a car.


It's not a bad drive but I wouldn't do it at night and after a day of work/traveling. Sleep at the airport for a bit get to Vegas forget about travel issues and live it up. 
Wonder if he made it this morning? 
Lwnmwr are you staying on the strip or downtown?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Working in the heat while not feeling good really sucks


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1821044 said:


> Working in the heat while not feeling good really sucks


Been there many times. Sometimes I feel better end of the day after sweating the crap out


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1821044 said:


> Working in the heat while not feeling good really sucks


What heat?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just walked into our room.

We are staying downtown this time.

Not sure if we're gonna sleep for a bit, or head out. Guess the wife is hungry. I had a burger in PHX at 6:30.

I'm ready to go, it's not different than plowing.

However I don't want to go all day today then sleep the rest of the trip.


----------



## NorthernProServ

ryde307;1821031 said:
 

> Looks like a money maker.


 Yes sir!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1821048 said:


> What heat?


Feels hot when ya feel like crap


----------



## qualitycut

Its a tad warm


----------



## albhb3

just flipped out on some stupid F%ck in the drivethough at mcd's what the hell are you doing sitting on the dividing line taking pics of there signs creep up and he say hold your damn horses. Get the **** out of the way *******... was my reply now this is after getting out of the clink in waseca this morning and going to chipotle and getting raw chicken in my wifes burrito. I have little patience these days but he did move. I think I scared the guy taking orders


----------



## jimslawnsnow

albhb3;1821065 said:


> just flipped out on some stupid F%ck in the drivethough at mcd's what the hell are you doing sitting on the dividing line taking pics of there signs creep up and he say hold your damn horses. Get the **** out of the way *******... was my reply now this is after getting out of the clink in waseca this morning and going to chipotle and getting raw chicken in my wifes burrito. I have little patience these days but he did move. I think I scared the guy taking orders


What did you do to go to jail. Should have come to the county fair since you were close and screen at these idiots here


----------



## albhb3

jimslawnsnow;1821069 said:


> What did you do to go to jail. Should have come to the county fair since you were close and screen at these idiots here


I had work to do besides its a womens correctional facility. Never want to go back I wouldnt last 5 min in the prison system prob the most uncomfortable ive been in a long time


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1821061 said:


> Its a tad warm


Its getting there..


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;1821075 said:


> Its getting there..


its beautiful out it could be just nasty... on a side note some inmate was braggin she only had 14 years left on her sentence and overheard someone say well that looks like a crappy job, and had to think at least I get to leave this place


----------



## cbservicesllc

Whenever I think it's warm I think of the last two summers and I feel better..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

albhb3;1821081 said:


> its beautiful out it could be just nasty... on a side note some inmate was braggin she only had 14 years left on her sentence and overheard someone say well that looks like a crappy job, and had to think at least I get to leave this place


My wife was an RN at the men's prison in Rush City for 6 years. It was tough on her dealing with liars, cons, murders all day.

Now she deals with drug screens and DOT physicals. I still don't get any. :crying:


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1821090 said:


> My wife was an RN at the men's prison in Rush City for 6 years. It was tough on her dealing with liars, cons, murders all day.
> 
> Now she deals with drug screens and DOT physicals. I still don't get any. :crying:


Id never work full or part time in one no weapons hell they even took my flashlight off the truck and to think not one of em did anything to get in there


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1821086 said:


> Whenever I think it's warm I think of the last two summers and I feel better..


Or, look ahead to next week........


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;1821097 said:


> Or, look ahead to next week........


Weather bug shows all mid 80's and dry for me


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1821104 said:


> Weather bug shows all mid 80's and dry for me


Same with NWS now..... What the hell!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1821115 said:


> Same with NWS now..... What the hell!


I thought it was suppose to real cool next week.

Still a go to meet up Thursday morning for that light?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1821117 said:


> I thought it was suppose to real cool next week.
> 
> Still a go to meet up Thursday morning for that light?


Who knows..... What time?


----------



## Green Grass

Anyone going to the state fair?


----------



## albhb3

Green Grass;1821119 said:


> Anyone going to the state fair?


yes but after hours for work we do all of the recycled fryer grease there


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1821119 said:


> Anyone going to the state fair?


I am, Friday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1821120 said:


> yes but after hours for work we do all of the recycled fryer grease there


Lucky!.......


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;1821124 said:


> Lucky!.......


ohh yes prob. get assulted by a karney you gotta be careful sumtin not right bout em


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1821123 said:


> I am, Friday.


Maybe I will run into you then.


----------



## Ranger620

Who ever said a bad day of fishing is better than any day at work should be hung. Just got back from devils lake. Fishing was good but what could go wrong did plus anything else that could have. Crappy trip:angry:. Ready to go back to redeem myself though. Top off all the stuff that broke before I left I bet my wife $20 we would get a flat tire on the way home since we went all day with nothing broken. Turns out 15 miles north of fargo blew a trailer tire.


----------



## albhb3

Ranger620;1821129 said:


> Who ever said a bad day of fishing is better than any day at work should be hung. Just got back from devils lake. Fishing was good but what could go wrong did plus anything else that could have. Crappy trip:angry:. Ready to go back to redeem myself though. Top off all the stuff that broke before I left I bet my wife $20 we would get a flat tire on the way home since we went all day with nothing broken. Turns out 15 miles north of fargo blew a trailer tire.


sounds like someone needs to be taken behind the woodshed


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1821126 said:


> Maybe I will run into you then.


Sweet!

You going with the fd or the family?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1821118 said:


> Who knows..... What time?


Not sure. Wife had an appointment at 830 I think its in burnsville


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1821123 said:


> I am, Friday.


So am I. Probably will another day also


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1821140 said:


> Not sure. Wife had an appointment at 830 I think its in burnsville


Well what the hell, some of us do work.....

I need a time!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1821143 said:


> Well what the hell, some of us do work.....
> 
> I need a time!


i'd say at least 930-10. who knows with doctors.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1821143 said:


> Well what the hell, some of us do work.....
> 
> I need a time!


Do you really?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1821146 said:


> i'd say at least 930-10. who knows with doctors.


Are you hanging around after the appointment?

Just let me know when you're done and I will meet you.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1821149 said:


> Do you really?


Ya, unfortunately... Round #4, crabgrass control!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1821150 said:


> Are you hanging around after the appointment?
> 
> Just let me know when you're done and I will meet you.


not real long. I took most of the day off today for the fair. I have a bunch to do tomorrow


----------



## Ranger620

albhb3;1821133 said:


> sounds like someone needs to be taken behind the woodshed


Ya the person that came up with that phrase


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1821156 said:


> not real long. I took most of the day off today for the fair. I have a bunch to do tomorrow


Ok, where is the appointment?


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1821151 said:


> Ya, unfortunately... Round #4, crabgrass control!


That's not so bad!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1821162 said:


> That's not so bad!


Not at all, moving along pretty quick.

I'd rather not work though!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1821160 said:


> Ok, where is the appointment?


Off 42. At the spine place by home depot I think. Haven't been to the new location


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1821170 said:


> Off 42. At the spine place by home depot I think. Haven't been to the new location


Well that doesn't help...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1821126 said:


> Maybe I will run into you then.


Maybe i'll run in to both of you!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1821119 said:


> Anyone going to the state fair?


Hopefully I will go twice. I love the fair. I love it even more with the Administrative Parking pass that lets me park on the grounds by the space needle.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1821172 said:


> Well that doesn't help...


She didn't have the address. Will get it to you


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1821177 said:


> She didn't have the address. Will get it to you


Google the name of the place?


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1821175 said:


> Maybe i'll run in to both of you!


Nice!.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1821177 said:


> She didn't have the address. Will get it to you


Ok, let me know.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1821176 said:


> Hopefully I will go twice. I love the fair. I love it even more with the Administrative Parking pass that lets me park on the grounds by the space needle.


Same, I love the view and the food.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Finally woke up. Time to go live the life.

Trying to figure out where to eat. Might take the bus to the strip and go have the Wynn buffet.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1821137 said:


> Sweet!
> 
> You going with the fd or the family?


By myself.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1821189 said:


> By myself.


Copy that.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1821180 said:


> Ok, let me know.


14000 Nicolette ave south. north side of 42


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1821197 said:


> 14000 Nicolette ave south. north side of 42


Copy that.

You want me to meet you there at 10:00 tomorrow?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I've forgotten what night life is.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The middle stage next to 4 Queens / D Casino brings out all the Wal-Mart shoppers of Fremont Street. Holy cow!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Lightweight. Other than the second beer, plus the lack of a pic of a strawberry Kamikaze, I had to cut myself off.

Wife is upset. Fremont street quiet at 12:30.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yeah, that round of blackjack didn't go so well.

At least it was the $100 I won off of a Walking Dead penny slot.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have to fill out paperwork.....









This was after I lost the $100 at blackjack.


----------



## SnowGuy73

63° breezy clear.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1821200 said:


> Copy that.
> 
> You want me to meet you there at 10:00 tomorrow?


Want me to call you when I'm done? Then figure out to meet there or another place?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You guys are up???

Crap. I'd better go to bed.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1821222 said:


> Want me to call you when I'm done? Then figure out to meet there or another place?


Either way.

I will be around Shakopee and Burnsville all day.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1821229 said:


> Either way.
> 
> I will be around Shakopee and Burnsville all day.


Ok sounds good


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1821223 said:


> You guys are up???
> 
> Crap. I'd better go to bed.


Watch out for MMA fighter war machine while your there.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1821230 said:


> Ok sounds good


I will try to place myself around the Burnsville area at 10:00 so ill be close.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1821231 said:


> Watch out for MMA fighter war machine while your there.


No doubt, what a nut job....


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1821214 said:


> I have to fill out paperwork.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was after I lost the $100 at blackjack.


Lucky......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1821231 said:


> Watch out for MMA fighter war machine while your there.


We just had some steak and eggs, crawled into bed and turned the news on.

Seen that, I will watch for guys with neck tattoos on their Adam's Apple.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Interesting read

http://thespiritscience.net/2014/05...america-because-it-is-too-efficient/#comments


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1821242 said:


> Interesting read
> 
> http://thespiritscience.net/2014/05...america-because-it-is-too-efficient/#comments


Would make sense, have you seen how much the government makes off a gallon of gas


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1821251 said:


> Would make sense, have you seen how much the government makes off a gallon of gas


No. But I can guess its over 50%


----------



## Polarismalibu

If it could stay like this out all day I would be one happy camper. Working in the shade with a light breez is nice for laying a patio


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1821266 said:


> If it could stay like this out all day I would be one happy camper. Working in the shade with a light breez is nice for laying a patio


Seems a little humid but nice.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1821270 said:


> Seems a little humid but nice.


Yeah but in the shade it wasn't bad. I'm sure it will be nasty later. Hopefully we get a lot done before the sun comes around back of the house.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1821272 said:


> Yeah but in the shade it wasn't bad. I'm sure it will be nasty later. Hopefully we get a lot done before the sun comes around back of the house.


Don't hit any irrigation, I won't be able to fix it until Monday.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1821291 said:


> Don't hit any irrigation, I won't be able to fix it until Monday.


No worries they don't have irrigation! Yet anyway


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1821214 said:


> I have to fill out paperwork.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was after I lost the $100 at blackjack.


Nice to bad you won just enough you will have to pay taxes. Or just write off enough losses to balance out the winning.



LwnmwrMan22;1821223 said:


> You guys are up???
> 
> Crap. I'd better go to bed.


No need to sleep in Vegas sleep on the plane home.



jimslawnsnow;1821231 said:


> Watch out for MMA fighter war machine while your there.


I'm hoping the reason they haven't found him is someone else did first.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Barton way over loaded my on recycle now I have way to much


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1821314 said:


> Barton way over loaded my on recycle now I have way to much


Happens to me at gertens all the time the think they are doing you a favor. Then I will order less and get what I actually asked for.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1821303 said:


> Nice to bad you won just enough you will have to pay taxes. Or just write off enough losses to balance out the winning.
> 
> No need to sleep in Vegas sleep on the plane home.
> 
> I'm hoping the reason they haven't found him is someone else did first.


Right. I'll have to run the Hinckley and cash $1,500 worth of checks so I can say they were losses.

Slept for 2 hours, returned one call before we went to bed, phone started ringing 2 hours later.

So far nothing too pressing.

Gonna hit up Blue Man Group tonight, Deep Purple tomorrow night.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1821318 said:


> Right. I'll have to run the Hinckley and cash $1,500 worth of checks so I can say they were losses.
> 
> Slept for 2 hours, returned one call before we went to bed, phone started ringing 2 hours later.
> 
> So far nothing too pressing.
> 
> Gonna hit up Blue Man Group tonight, Deep Purple tomorrow night.


Goto a Cirque show. Always worth the money. Mystere at treasure Island is old so you can get cheap tickets. Avoid the cheap ticket booths and people call direct and haggle with the box office.


----------



## Camden

ryde307;1821321 said:


> Goto a Cirque show.


x2 I've been to three of them so far and I haven't been let down yet. Cirque Love at the Mirage was my favorite. It has a Beatles theme and my wife and I are big fans of that. The Michael Jackson show is pretty cool but I wish they would've done more acrobatics.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1821321 said:


> Goto a Cirque show. Always worth the money. Mystere at treasure Island is old so you can get cheap tickets. Avoid the cheap ticket booths and people call direct and haggle with the box office.


Blue Man has been on my bucket list, even though it's been around for years.

Deep Purple is on Fremont tomorrow night, stage is right next to Four Queens. I can stumble back to my room from there.


----------



## Greenery

Lawnmwrman????

http://www.totallandscapecare.com/m...-14-2014&utm_campaign=TLC&ust_id=5d45034bc7&*


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1821336 said:


> Lawnmwrman????
> 
> http://www.totallandscapecare.com/m...-14-2014&utm_campaign=TLC&ust_id=5d45034bc7&*


Lol I was just about to post that and ask the same.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1821339 said:


> Lol I was just about to post that and ask the same.


I would need a couple 13-14 pee breaks for that one.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This is not already a record???

Pffft.... I've been screwed!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;1821342 said:


> I would need a couple 13-14 pee breaks for that one.


Nah. Just depends


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1821344 said:


> Nah. Just depends


Hey Jim, good talking to you and your wife today and thanks for the purchase!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1821366 said:


> Hey Jim, good talking to you and your wife today and thanks for the purchase!


wondering where you've been. thought maybe you took all that money to the bar or sniffed too much of that spray


----------



## jimslawnsnow

eating out too much today. hardees for lunch. they have curly fries now. and famous daves for tonight


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1821369 said:


> wondering where you've been. thought maybe you took all that money to the bar or sniffed too much of that spray


Haha, no.... Wanted to go to out tonight but I'm about ready for bed.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1821372 said:


> eating out too much today.


Hehehehe....... Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1821372 said:


> eating out too much today. hardees for lunch. they have curly fries now. and famous daves for tonight


Hardee's, damn you!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1821366 said:


> Hey Jim, good talking to you and your wife today and thanks for the purchase!


and im sure it wont keep idiots from driving behind the plow truck but at least I can say I had warning lights on


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1821373 said:


> Haha, no.... Wanted to go to out tonight but I'm about ready for bed.


get your stuff done? I mowed 14 town homes and 2 residentials and baled hay then went to famous daves. down 2 kids. they are at the fair. nice and quiet


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1821377 said:


> and im sure it wont keep idiots from driving behind the plow truck but at least I can say I had warning lights on


You'll like that blue, you will stand out like a sour thumb now! Thumbs Up


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1821376 said:


> Hardee's, damn you!


come down and grab someThumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1821378 said:


> get your stuff done? I mowed 14 town homes and 2 residentials and baled hay then went to famous daves. down 2 kids. they are at the fair. nice and quiet


Ya, I got done what I wanted to today. Finished around 16:00.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1821381 said:


> come down and grab someThumbs Up


Too far of a drive. Hardee's is a special occasion dinner choice, like a trip to cabela's.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1821382 said:


> Ya, I got done what I wanted to today. Finished around 16:00.


not a bad day. still don't get you want to get out


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1821383 said:


> Too far of a drive. Hardee's is a special occasion dinner choice, like a trip to cabela's.


its only 15-20 from Lakeville. not much farther than my drive to town


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1821384 said:


> not a bad day. still don't get you want to get out


Burnt out..


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1821385 said:


> its only 15-20 from Lakeville. not much farther than my drive to town


But Lakeville is 20 minutes from here, that's 40 minutes for a burger or ham and cheese!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1821389 said:


> But Lakeville is 20 minutes from here, that's 40 minutes for a burger or ham and cheese!


if your in the area the next time we go up that way MAYBE I can grab a burger for ya?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1821392 said:


> if your in the area the next time we go up that way MAYBE I can grab a burger for ya?


Sounds good, I will give you a shout when I'm coming that way.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1821372 said:


> eating out too much today. hardees for lunch. they have curly fries now. and famous daves for tonight


I eat out every day every meal, I guess that's what happens when your on the go


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1821398 said:


> I eat out every day every meal, I guess that's what happens when your on the go


Im on the go most of the time. But also have kids that need to eat


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1821394 said:


> Sounds good, I will give you a shout when I'm coming that way.


Sounds like a plan


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1821399 said:


> Im on the go most of the time. But also have kids that need to eat


I like home cooked meals and like to cook so I eat at home a lot.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1821400 said:


> Sounds like a plan


You're buying, right?


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1821403 said:


> I like home cooked meals and like to cook so I eat at home a lot.


I like cooking also, winter I cook almost every night.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1821404 said:


> You're buying, right?


You have all.my money now


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1821403 said:


> I like home cooked meals and like to cook so I eat at home a lot.


I try to. We buy a lot at sams club and the neighbor gives us a pig or two a year. I was a cook for a few years at applebees


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1821405 said:


> I like cooking also, winter I cook almost every night.


Same, summer it is more difficult.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1821408 said:


> You have all.my money now


Now I feel bad, slightly..


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1821410 said:


> I try to. We buy a lot at sams club and the neighbor gives us a pig or two a year. I was a cook for a few years at applebees


Two pigs a year???!!

Damn...


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1821417 said:


> Now I feel bad, slightly..


The feeling passed....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1821418 said:


> Two pigs a year???!!
> 
> Damn...


last year I think it was 4. they are ones that go down. we have a neighbor up the road that butchers them. been a butcher for over 50 years


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1821419 said:


> The feeling passed....


i'll have the wife kick you in the café again


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1821417 said:


> Now I feel bad, slightly..


Such a lie!!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1821434 said:


> last year I think it was 4. they are ones that go down. we have a neighbor up the road that butchers them. been a butcher for over 50 years


Damn, I should buy my pork from you then


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1821436 said:


> i'll have the wife kick you in the café again


Haha. She hits hard!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1821445 said:


> Damn, I should buy my pork from you then


all we pay is processing. last one was 160 just a couple weeks ago. around the time I had my stone. maybe it was 3 weeks ago


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1821448 said:


> all we pay is processing. last one was 160 just a couple weeks ago. around the time I had my stone. maybe it was 3 weeks ago


That's a hell of a deal.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Boss plow? You going?

http://www.startribune.com/entertainment/dining/271274621.html


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wife was tired after Blue Man Group, so we came back to the room. Now she's been watching the First 48 for the last 3 hours.

I guess at least I'm not losing any money?


----------



## SnowGuy73

66° breezy clouds.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like the showers will miss me, maybe


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1821446 said:


> Haha. She hits hard!


Missed this one from last night. She said it hurt her hand and was surprised you didn't cry


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1821489 said:


> Missed this one from last night. She said it hurt her hand and was surprised you didn't cry


Do you get abused at home lol


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1821489 said:


> Missed this one from last night. She said it hurt her hand and was surprised you didn't cry


That's because of my rock hard biceps!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1821500 said:


> Do you get abused at home lol


From what I've seen, yes.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Kind of muggy this morning again.


----------



## qualitycut

Sounds like snow was flirting with jims wife and she got physical lol


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1821473 said:


> Wife was tired after Blue Man Group, so we came back to the room. Now she's been watching the First 48 for the last 3 hours.
> 
> I guess at least I'm not losing any money?


Sometimes it's just nice to relax? I guess? Maybe?


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1821508 said:


> Sometimes it's just nice to relax? I guess? Maybe?


I must not know how to relax much.


----------



## cbservicesllc

http://www.kare11.com/story/news/crime/2014/08/14/trucker-charged-in-school-bus-near-miss/14054715/

This guy is screwed... kinda what I thought, wasn't paying attention and had to make a split second decision... he could have hit the bus and killed everyone instead...


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1821505 said:


> Sounds like snow was flirting with jims wife and she got physical lol


As per usual, she was flirting with me and I took it one step too far..... Haha!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1821510 said:


> http://www.kare11.com/story/news/crime/2014/08/14/trucker-charged-in-school-bus-near-miss/14054715/
> 
> This guy is screwed... kinda what I thought, wasn't paying attention and had to make a split second decision... he could have hit the bus and killed everyone instead...


Not good, but still the tight choice.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1821516 said:


> As per usual, she was flirting with me and I took it one step too far..... Haha!


Told her what you said she threw up!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1821518 said:


> Told her what you said she threw up!!


She's that nervous, huh?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Holy cafe the milfs are out today!!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1821520 said:


> She's that nervous, huh?


Nice save!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1821522 said:


> Nice save!


Pertaining to the conversion yesterday.


----------



## Polarismalibu

It's getting a little warm. Jeans was a bad idea today


----------



## BossPlow614

Drakeslayer;1821454 said:


> Boss plow? You going?
> 
> http://www.startribune.com/entertainment/dining/271274621.html


Unfortunately not. But by the content of that article I need to invest in that industry.


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1821508 said:


> Sometimes it's just nice to relax? I guess? Maybe?


That's for suckers!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1821508 said:


> Sometimes it's just nice to relax? I guess? Maybe?


You the new slogan minister for Vegas?

"Who stays in Vegas, relaxes in Vegas?".


----------



## Green Grass

Pulled up fertilize a 5 acre lot smoking hot neighbor lady is in a bikini laying by the pool
Guys I will push spread this one.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1821520 said:


> She's that nervous, huh?


It was when she thought about flirting with you. Said Yuck


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1821524 said:


> Pertaining to the conversion yesterday.


So today she said she never said no last night. I wasn't listening I guess


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Also mowing my faribault stuff and eating hardees again


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1821559 said:


> Pulled up fertilize a 5 acre lot smoking hot neighbor lady is in a bikini laying by the pool
> Guys I will push spread this one.


Hope that's irregated or you'll really burn that grass


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1821568 said:


> It was when she thought about flirting with you. Said Yuck


Well, looks like she just lost an invite to the lake this winter.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1821570 said:


> So today she said she never said no last night. I wasn't listening I guess


I'm confused....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1821559 said:


> Pulled up fertilize a 5 acre lot smoking hot neighbor lady is in a bikini laying by the pool
> Guys I will push spread this one.


Seen a couple of them today as well!


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1821573 said:


> Hope that's irregated or you'll really burn that grass


Well irrigated.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1821576 said:


> I'm confused....


What were we talking about yesterday? That's what


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1821577 said:


> Seen a couple of them today as well!


Saw one jogging but wife is with


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1821586 said:


> Saw one jogging but wife is with


And.........

Never stops me!

What county do you live in?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1821585 said:


> What were we talking about yesterday? That's what


Yup, still confused.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1821588 said:


> And.........
> 
> Never stops me!
> 
> What county do you live in?


Nevermind, Steele county.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1821590 said:


> Nevermind, Steele county.


Why's that matter


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1821589 said:


> Yup, still confused.


That's too bad. I know you what I'm talking about. Can't really say on here


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1821592 said:


> Why's that matter


County fair.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1821593 said:


> That's too bad. I know you what I'm talking about. Can't really say on here


Nope, I really don't.


----------



## snowman55

Has anyone gotten pricing on salt this year? normal channels aren't even answering phones. Bagged prices are up 80% ouch. I am afraid what bulk rates will be. northern says $100/ton but they need to move and don't have an address yet. Getting a little nervous.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1821596 said:


> County fair.


You going?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1821599 said:


> You going?


Maybe to the demo derby, not sure.


----------



## SnowGuy73

snowman55;1821598 said:


> Has anyone gotten pricing on salt this year? normal channels aren't even answering phones. Bagged prices are up 80% ouch. I am afraid what bulk rates will be. northern says $100/ton but they need to move and don't have an address yet. Getting a little nervous.


There is another thread on Herr about this same thing.... Not sounding good!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1821600 said:


> Maybe to the demo derby, not sure.


Where is the derby / when?


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1821602 said:


> Where is the derby / when?


At the fair, Steele county fair.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1821603 said:


> At the fair, Steele county fair.


This weekend?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1821605 said:


> This weekend?


Yes sir. Sure is


----------



## Green Grass

snowman55;1821598 said:


> Has anyone gotten pricing on salt this year? normal channels aren't even answering phones. Bagged prices are up 80% ouch. I am afraid what bulk rates will be. northern says $100/ton but they need to move and don't have an address yet. Getting a little nervous.


I see the county had salt delivered this week.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1821611 said:


> Yes sir. Sure is


Yup..........


----------



## BossPlow614

Does anyone know of suppliers that have 3/8" buff limestone?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Derby tomorrow night? What's Sunday night, anything?

We get home about 6 am Sunday. My kids are going nuts with my mom at the house.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1821616 said:


> Derby tomorrow night? What's Sunday night, anything?
> 
> We get home about 6 am Sunday. My kids are going nuts with my mom at the house.


Hutchinson has a demo on Sunday night, 17:00.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1821617 said:


> Hutchinson has a demo on Sunday night, 17:00.


I'll have to see if I'm back awake by then. Be a 2 hour drive for me to Hutch.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Back to back Mondays washed out? Sounds like last winter. Rain every Monday now?


----------



## Camden

snowman55;1821598 said:


> Has anyone gotten pricing on salt this year? normal channels aren't even answering phones. Bagged prices are up 80% ouch. I am afraid what bulk rates will be. northern says $100/ton but they need to move and don't have an address yet. Getting a little nervous.


Tessman called me yesterday and said they've got plenty of salt at unbeatable prices. I told him to post his info in this thread and he said he would.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1821621 said:



> Back to back Mondays washed out? Sounds like last winter. Rain every Monday now?


Clown.......


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1821620 said:


> I'll have to see if I'm back awake by then. Be a 2 hour drive for me to Hutch.


Wave when you go bye!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1821621 said:


> Back to back Mondays washed out? Sounds like last winter. Rain every Monday now?


Rain? What rain? What's that?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1821621 said:


> Back to back Mondays washed out? Sounds like last winter. Rain every Monday now?


So I'll expect full sun then


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1821628 said:


> So I'll expect full sun then


Yup........


----------



## Polarismalibu

13 hours laying a patio makes for a long day.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1821628 said:


> So I'll expect full sun then


He might be right about this one. Several models are showing 3-4/10ths of an inch of rain monday.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1821639 said:


> He might be right about this one. Several models are showing 3-4/10ths of an inch of rain monday.


that's not a washout. that's a heavy dew this time of year


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1821639 said:


> He might be right about this one. Several models are showing 3-4/10ths of an inch of rain monday.


By washout I was thinking a few inches again.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1821646 said:


> By washout I was thinking a few inches again.


Well, typically a 1/4-1/2 inch of rain could last for half a day. I don't see much more than that at this point. Enough to shut me down for the day though.


----------



## qualitycut

Finally done for the day fml


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1821658 said:


> Finally done for the day fml


We where all done hours ago. Or I bet Snow never started.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1821660 said:


> We where all done hours ago. Or I bet Snow never started.


so neighbor lady went in early then?


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1821658 said:


> Finally done for the day fml


Glad I wasn't the only one working late


----------



## jimslawnsnow

wow and people say deere 997 is high

http://www.tractorhouse.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=8634751


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1821663 said:


> so neighbor lady went in early then?


I left when I finished spreading. There where blue mountains waiting.


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1821668 said:


> wow and people say deere 997 is high
> 
> http://www.tractorhouse.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=8634751


Holy!!


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;1821671 said:


> Holy!!


But it has a cat Diesel engine......


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1821651 said:


> Well, typically a 1/4-1/2 inch of rain could last for half a day. I don't see much more than that at this point. Enough to shut me down for the day though.


I hear you.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1821660 said:


> We where all done hours ago. Or I bet Snow never started.


Round #4, full 10 hours today unfortunately!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1821672 said:


> But it has a cat Diesel engine......


The engine will outlast everything else on the machine.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1821674 said:


> Round #4, full 10 hours today unfortunately!


are you feeling ok?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1821675 said:


> The engine will outlast everything else on the machine.


that's the problem with diesels. same with trucks up here. unless your pulling heavy loads. and then there are the guys with little dick syndrome


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1821674 said:


> Round #4, full 10 hours today unfortunately!


of course it takes forever when using a back pack sprayer. you should have rigged up something for your wright. unless you have a wand kit for your permagreen


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1821678 said:


> that's the problem with diesels. same with trucks up here. unless your pulling heavy loads. and then there are the guys with little dick syndrome


Agreed......


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1821679 said:


> of course it takes forever when using a back pack sprayer. you should have rigged up something for your wright. unless you have a wand kit for your permagreen


Would take even longer unloading and loading the machine.... I'm not spraying full properties, just a spot here and there along curb lines.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1821676 said:


> are you feeling ok?


Yup, stated drinking at 16:30... I feel great!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1821682 said:


> Would take even longer unloading and loading the machine.... I'm not spraying full properties, just a spot here and there along curb lines.


I don't buy it. its fast as heck using a wand. those back packs are too damn heavy to wear all day.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1821684 said:


> I don't buy it. its fast as heck using a wand. those back packs are too damn heavy to wear all day.


A back pack sprayer has a wand..........


----------



## Green Grass

anyone have two 5 bolt 15" trailer rims they want to sell? must be not bent.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1821686 said:


> anyone have two 5 bolt 15" trailer rims they want to sell? must be not bent.


Northern tool or fleetfarm.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1821685 said:


> A back pack sprayer has a wand..........


really? never would have guessed that!


----------



## Drakeslayer

SnowGuy73;1821683 said:


> Yup, stated drinking at 16:30... I feel great!


Either you started work at 06:30 or you were drinking on the job. I like the latter!


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1821664 said:


> Glad I wasn't the only one working late


I was supposed to go up north for a bachelor party lastnight.


----------



## qualitycut

I just had the best chipotle burrito of my life.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just ate at Fogo, now walking down to Fremont for the free Deep Purple concert.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1821694 said:


> I just had the best chipotle burrito of my life.


Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1821694 said:



> I just had the best chipotle burrito of my life.


Were you sober? I can't bring myself to try them again after having nasty food from them


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Never been an older crowd on Fremont.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1821697 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen!


I think its because all I had was a donut at 730 this morning, it was damn good though, I want another one.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1821703 said:


> I think its because all I had was a donut at 730 this morning, it was damn good though, I want another one.


They need to be open later and deliver like jimmy John's


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1821700 said:


> Never been an older crowd on Fremont.


You're close to Rock Pizza, check it out.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1821705 said:


>


Job fair!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1821709 said:


> You're close to Rock Pizza, check it out.


Jesus, we just left Fogo and now you want us to think about pizza?


----------



## SnowGuy73

67° breezy overcast.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1821691 said:


> Either you started work at 06:30 or you were drinking on the job. I like the latter!


Unfortunately the first is correct.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks likea fun Saturday for this guy.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1821744 said:


> Looks likea fun Saturday for this guy.....


Stop making fun of yourself


----------



## Greenery

Why did you unhook your trailer? Mount up and get mowing.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1821744 said:


> Looks likea fun Saturday for this guy.....


I would like some Arby's when you are done mowing. What on earth are you driving??


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1821747 said:


> I would like some Arby's when you are done mowing. What on earth are you driving??


White castle has excellent breakfast....

Some guy mowing the field with a couple Wal-Mart mowers!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1821747 said:


> I would like some Arby's when you are done mowing. What on earth are you driving??


Probably a Prius


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1821749 said:


> Probably a Prius


Snow must be trying to go green!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Anyone interested in doing a bid for a irrigation install in elk river?


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1821752 said:


> Anyone interested in doing a bid for a irrigation install in elk river?


I bet CB will.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1821747 said:


> What on earth are you driving??


Mama's hot rod!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1821750 said:


> Snow must be trying to go green!


O, you know it!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1821759 said:


> Mama's hot rod!


If you are being held against your will let us know!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1821748 said:


> White castle has excellent breakfast....
> 
> Some guy mowing the field with a couple Wal-Mart mowers!


What a joke...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1821763 said:


> If you are being held against your will let us know!


No, were good!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1821765 said:


> What a joke...


The breakfast or my "competition"?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1821769 said:


> The breakfast or my "competition"?


Oh no, white castle breakfast is awesome... the "competition" is a joke...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1821772 said:


> Oh no, white castle breakfast is awesome... the "competition" is a joke...


Agreed, what can you do.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1821773 said:


> Agreed, what can you do.....


Just watch them fail.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Are we actually going to get rain today? I'm debating if I should put my poly sand in or not


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1821780 said:


> Are we actually going to get rain today? I'm debating if I should put my poly sand in or not


Sunny and 94 right now. Going for a high of 104.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1821780 said:


> Are we actually going to get rain today? I'm debating if I should put my poly sand in or not


I put off working this morning because it was supposed to rain.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1821784 said:


> I put off working this morning because it was supposed to rain.....


I thought you'd be done for the week


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1821785 said:


> I thought you'd be done for the week


I have 4 daycares and a commercial property to treat and then I'm done.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1821786 said:


> I have 4 daycares and a commercial property to treat and then I'm done.


Ahh I see....


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS took out the rain for today, I really don't know why I listened to them...


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1821780 said:


> Are we actually going to get rain today? I'm debating if I should put my poly sand in or not


Stuff I put in at my house was dry in an hour and I had to take a hammer trill to a Paver about 10 min after I put it in because it was already setting


----------



## qualitycut

Rain up by st cloud moving south east.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1821791 said:


> Rain up by st cloud moving south east.


Sounds about right...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well I hope it stays sunny for a hour or so that can dry out


----------



## NorthernProServ

Humid as ass out !!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1821804 said:


> Humid as ass out !!!!


Agreed.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Dang it got hot fast


----------



## qualitycut

Skid windows are fogging up


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1821815 said:


> Skid windows are fogging up


That sucks!


----------



## Green Grass

NorthernProServ;1821804 said:


> Humid as ass out !!!!


I think I will enjoy the A/C today!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1821821 said:


> I think I will enjoy the A/C today!!


I have been, all afternoon!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1821823 said:


> I have been, all afternoon!


I had to mow the yard.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1821825 said:


> I had to mow the yard.


Copy that.


----------



## qualitycut

Gf called and said she watering the back yard. I said nooo! I don't want to have to now it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1821827 said:


> Gf called and said she watering the back yard. I said nooo! I don't want to have to now it.


I don't get it.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Vikings play at 6, or 7?


----------



## qualitycut

Headed to yurruso's for some dinner then hopefully relax tonight.


----------



## Green Grass

snowguy73;1821831 said:


> vikings play at 6, or 7?


7...........


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1821830 said:


> I don't get it.......


I am guessing it was supposed to say mow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1821838 said:


> I am guessing it was supposed to say mow.


Haha. Just giving him some cafe.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1821837 said:


> 7...........


Thank you, sir.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1821839 said:


> Haha. Just giving him some cafe.


Working in the heat with brain damage has to be hard on him.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1821840 said:


> Thank you, sir.


I guess it is 7:30


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1821842 said:


> Working in the heat with brain damage has to be hard on him.


He's in an air conditioned cab all day now, but Ya brain damage sucks!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1821843 said:


> I guess it is 7:30


I see that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Vikings are looking decent.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1821864 said:


> Vikings are looking decent.


I would have expected a comment about the cheerleaders


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1821865 said:


> I would have expected a comment about the cheerleaders


Too much make up and way too tan....


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1821868 said:


> Too much make up and way too tan....


O please, like that matters.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1821875 said:


> O please, like that matters.


I prefer the girl next door look not the plastic Barbie doll look.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1821868 said:


> Too much make up and way too tan....


Like you'd notice in the dark


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bridgewater is looking a little better this week.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Tired of hearing about Ferguson MO violence


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1821877 said:


> Like you'd notice in the dark


I also prefer women that don't require a light switch.

Haha.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1821876 said:


> I prefer the girl next door look not the plastic Barbie doll look.


like you wouldn't, I know what you mean but come on!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1821880 said:


> I also prefer women that don't require a light switch.
> 
> Haha.


That 40 something stripper you were looking at the other day is too tan and wears a ton of make up. You said you'd do her. Maybe you just like old women


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

72°F, calm, humid.


----------



## SnowGuy73

72° calm cloudy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1821881 said:


> like you wouldn't, I know what you mean but come on!


I didn't say I wouldn't, but I don't much of a look to them on tv.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1821882 said:


> That 40 something stripper you were looking at the other day is too tan and wears a ton of make up. You said you'd do her. Maybe you just like old women


She looked damn good for a 40 year old work horse!


----------



## SnowGuy73

The air is thick again this morning, good thing for this breeze!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1821899 said:


> The air is thick again this morning, good thing for this breeze!


Glad I haven't been outside yet. Went from the bed to the couch and I'm not moving anytime soon.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1821899 said:


> The air is thick again this morning, good thing for this breeze!


not really any air movement down here. when I exaust I move more air


----------



## TKLAWN

Weather watcher is green. Dohkay!


----------



## qualitycut

Need to finish a landscape job tomorrow, about 20 more rolls of sod and 2 yards of mulch so the bank can take pictures. Hopefully it doesn't rain I need to already move some mowing back a day.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1821900 said:


> Glad I haven't been outside yet. Went from the bed to the couch and I'm not moving anytime soon.


Lucky!......


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1821905 said:


> Weather watcher is green. Dohkay!


What is green again?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1821909 said:


> What is green again?


Weather watcher green, rain and snow is foreseen.

Raining in Stacy.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1821908 said:


> Lucky!......


Enjoying my few hour long weekend lol


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1821911 said:


> Weather watcher green, rain and snow is foreseen.
> 
> Raining in Stacy.


Welcome back to reality


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1821911 said:


> Weather watcher green, rain and snow is foreseen.
> 
> Raining in Stacy.


Went to Tims yesterday and the corner bar parking lot was stacked full of bikers.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1821911 said:


> Weather watcher green, rain and snow is foreseen.
> 
> Raining in Stacy.


Wife doesn't let you drive?


----------



## djagusch

Green Grass;1821923 said:


> Wife doesn't let you drive?


She is wiser than that, she doesn't want a dent in her ride.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1821911 said:


> Weather watcher green, rain and snow is foreseen.
> 
> Raining in Stacy.


That's what it is....


----------



## SnowGuy73

That sun pokes out here for a minute or two and it gets warm!!!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1821926 said:


> That sun pokes out here for a minute or two and it gets warm!!!


starting to sprinkle here


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1821928 said:


> starting to sprinkle here


I hope it holds off here, just got done spraying.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1821930 said:


> I hope it holds off here, just got done spraying.


You using sticker?
Novak says wet next 48hrs, wait you should be good.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1821931 said:


> You using sticker?
> Novak says wet next 48hrs, wait you should be good.


Always... I just saw that, with his track record in summer I guess I have nothing to worry about!!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1821930 said:


> I hope it holds off here, just got done spraying.


pouring here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1821934 said:


> pouring here.


Luckily I don't travel that far.


----------



## SnowGuy73

The line of showers seems to be falling apart as it moves west.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1821938 said:


> The line of showers seems to be falling apart as it moves west.


Sun is trying to poke out here again.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1821940 said:


> Sun is trying to poke out here again.


Same here, not a single drop yet.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I love how everyone on Craigslist thinks they are so smart and that everyone is desperate to sell........

I'm thinking the auction is sounding better and better for all my stuff!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1821944 said:


> I love how everyone on Craigslist thinks they are so smart and that everyone is desperate to sell........
> 
> I'm thinking the auction is sounding better and better for all my stuff!


besides the truck and plow what else are you all selling?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1821944 said:


> I love how everyone on Craigslist thinks they are so smart and that everyone is desperate to sell........
> 
> I'm thinking the auction is sounding better and better for all my stuff!


Seems most auction stuff brings nearly new price. Remember fehey?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1821947 said:


> Seems most auction stuff brings nearly new price. Remember fehey?


This is only true when I'm not the one selling it....


----------



## Polarismalibu

Wow it sure got dark fast


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1821948 said:


> This is only true when I'm not the one selling it....


That's about the same for me. Have someone else list it


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1821950 said:


> That's about the same for me. Have someone else list it


Haha, might work....


----------



## SnowGuy73

I was also going to talk to Ryde about K bid, I know he has sold stuff on there before.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1821950 said:


> That's about the same for me. Have someone else list it


When I have looked at trucks in the past I avoid the people that say they are listing for a friend. I figure it's stolen or something


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1821958 said:


> When I have looked at trucks in the past I avoid the people that say they are listing for a friend. I figure it's stolen or something


We were talking auction.

But I agree with you on craigslist... Or they don't know anything about it and have to ask "their friend".


----------



## SnowGuy73

Jim if you're looking for a dump you should check this one out. Been listed for awhile and the price keeps dropping.

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/for/4605837365.html


----------



## SnowGuy73

Raining.... Damn it!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1821960 said:


> Jim if you're looking for a dump you should check this one out. Been listed for awhile and the price keeps dropping.
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/for/4605837365.html


Are you drunk? Crazy? Or both?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1821962 said:


> Are you drunk? Crazy? Or both?


Why, I thought you farm folk were handy....


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1821960 said:


> Jim if you're looking for a dump you should check this one out. Been listed for awhile and the price keeps dropping.
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/for/4605837365.html


That thing has been on there a while if I remember the price was way higher.

It's only about 7k to do the heads with arp studs on a 6.0


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1821962 said:


> Are you drunk? Crazy? Or both?


It's from all the spraying he dose


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1821964 said:


> That thing has been on there a while if I remember the price was way higher.
> 
> It's only about 7k to do the heads with arp studs on a 6.0


It's still high for the work needed if that is all it needs.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1821963 said:


> Why, I thought you farm folk were handy....


I don't care how handy anyone is no one can fix it completely unless you change engines


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1821964 said:


> That thing has been on there a while if I remember the price was way higher.
> 
> It's only about 7k to do the heads with arp studs on a 6.0


He started at like 21k or something, wasn't it?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1821966 said:


> It's still high for the work needed if that is all it needs.


Agreed... maybe if it was less than 10K...


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1821967 said:


> I don't care how handy anyone is no one can fix it completely unless you change engines


ok..............


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1821968 said:


> He started at like 21k or something, wasn't it?


I think it was at 24k almost at one point.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1821969 said:


> Agreed... maybe if it was less than 10K...


Would be better off buying the plow and getting the truck for free. When I head is blown there is usually 10 more things wrong on a 6.0


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1821971 said:


> I think it was at 24k almost at one point.


I think you're right.

In that case I'm going to ask $42k for my 2007!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1821975 said:


> I think you're right.
> 
> In that case I'm going to ask $42k for my 2007!


if you are fixing the dents then you better ask $50K!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1821977 said:


> if you are fixing the dents then you better ask $50K!


Going in on Wednesday, good thinking!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1821975 said:


> I think you're right.
> 
> In that case I'm going to ask $42k for my 2007!


There was a 01 excursion on there the other day for 41k had the 7.3 in it so they think it's gold.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;1821920 said:


> Went to Tims yesterday and the corner bar parking lot was stacked full of bikers.


Yesterday was a big car/bike show/tire burnout at a local church. Lots of bikes everywhere.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1821914 said:


> Welcome back to reality


Got home to find out the computer crashed.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1821923 said:


> Wife doesn't let you drive?


We were only home 2 hours. Didn't want to drive. Had to go get the kids.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Fricking 87 out. At least the women at the fair barely have clothes on


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1821984 said:


> Fricking 87 out. At least the women at the fair barely have clothes on


69 in Forest Lake. 76 in Maplewood.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

jimslawnsnow;1821984 said:


> Fricking 87 out. At least the women at the fair barely have clothes on


Scantily clad women and artery clogging foods....sounds like paradise to me


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Starting to sprinkle


----------



## SnowGuy73

Muggy as hell here.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Picked up just under 1/2" of rain here


----------



## jimslawnsnow

jimslawnsnow;1821992 said:


> Starting to sprinkle


Suns out now. Hotter than ever


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1821995 said:


> Picked up just under 1/2" of rain here


good thing you sprayed today


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1821997 said:


> good thing you sprayed today


Its been 6-8 hours..


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1821980 said:


> Yesterday was a big car/bike show/tire burnout at a local church. Lots of bikes everywhere.


Makes sense now. I saw an S-10 that I think could of towed a FT-20 if needed.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;1822000 said:


> Makes sense now. I saw an S-10 that I think could of towed a FT-20 if needed.


That would be interesting to see going down the road


----------



## CityGuy

Hey SSS ever heard of Superior Asphalt Maintenance? Left a reasonable bid on the door the other day. Google reviews are mixed.


----------



## Polarismalibu

It's gonna be a good night!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like some heavy rain moving my way...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1822005 said:


> It's gonna be a good night!


Nice!

Just threw some chicken on myself.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1822003 said:


> Hey SSS ever heard of Superior Asphalt Maintenance? Left a reasonable bid on the door the other day. Google reviews are mixed.


Someone got parole again!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1822003 said:


> Hey SSS ever heard of Superior Asphalt Maintenance? Left a reasonable bid on the door the other day. Google reviews are mixed.


Are you talking sealcoating? That is all they do is sealcoat driveways. I'll tell you this much...we get about 20 calls a year from people thinking we are them. I won't elaborate on why they call. I wish these guys would change their name though.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1822007 said:


> Nice!
> 
> Just threw some chicken on myself.


Your suppose to throw it on the grill not yourself!!


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1822009 said:


> Are you talking sealcoating? That is all they do is sealcoat driveways. I'll tell you this much...we get about 20 calls a year from people thinking we are them. I won't elaborate on why they call. I wish these guys would change their name though.


Yes Seal coating. BBB Reviews are mixed. Based on your response I should throw the flyier away.


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1822010 said:


> Your suppose to throw it on the grill not yourself!!


he is a little different.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1822008 said:


> Someone got parole again!


Been busy. Finally got a call from FD to go in and interview.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1821981 said:


> Got home to find out the computer crashed.


Didn't you buy that this winter?


----------



## CityGuy

I am so ready for snow.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1822013 said:


> Been busy. Finally got a call from FD to go in and interview.


Yeah they said they where finally going to hire again now that they got there crap together.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1822009 said:


> Are you talking sealcoating? That is all they do is sealcoat driveways. I'll tell you this much...we get about 20 calls a year from people thinking we are them. I won't elaborate on why they call. I wish these guys would change their name though.


Are you guys interested in doing some sealing in my neck of the woods? I can give you dimmensions via PM if you are and you can give me a estimate.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1822016 said:


> Yeah they said they where finally going to hire again now that they got there crap together.


Well that statement is debatable according to some. I got 2 calls in 10 minutes asking If I was interested in joining. Told him it had not changed in 10 minutes.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1822009 said:


> Are you talking sealcoating? That is all they do is sealcoat driveways. I'll tell you this much...we get about 20 calls a year from people thinking we are them. I won't elaborate on why they call. I wish these guys would change their name though.


Hahahahah!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1822010 said:


> Your suppose to throw it on the grill not yourself!!


Cute!......


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1822016 said:


> Yeah they said they where finally going to hire again now that they got there crap together.


If they don't get it together soon I am coming out to visit you guys. should be able to do that in 10 min response.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1822013 said:


> Been busy. Finally got a call from FD to go in and interview.


Did you get on?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1822022 said:


> Did you get on?


Interview on the 27th. Better not Jack me. I got a few things up my sleave if needed.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1822023 said:


> Interview on the 27th. Better not Jack me. I got a few things up my sleave if needed.


They will take you they have no reason not to. They should have a nice shinny new Engine soon.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1822023 said:


> Interview on the 27th. Better not Jack me. I got a few things up my sleave if needed.


????.............


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1822025 said:


> They will take you they have no reason not to. They should have a nice shinny new Engine soon.


Just in time for me to teach them how to use it.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1822026 said:


> ????.............


Rumor has it chief does not like me because I have more certs than him.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1822027 said:


> Just in time for me to teach them how to use it.


I guess it a cab over enclosed top mount from custom.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1822028 said:


> Rumor has it chief does not like me because I have more certs than him.


Rumor has it he is on his last term.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1822029 said:


> I guess it a cab over enclosed top mount from custom.


Similar to HFD just not enclosed pump. They take a little getting used to driving.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1822028 said:


> Rumor has it chief does not like me because I have more certs than him.


I had the same problem when I applied for public works in town here.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1822017 said:


> Are you guys interested in doing some sealing in my neck of the woods? I can give you dimmensions via PM if you are and you can give me a estimate.


Thanks, but we don't do any single family residential. Try to stay on the larger commercial projects. As of last Thursday I'm not sure I want any townhomes anymore either. "Sure we will have all the cars off by 8:00" Well that didn't happen.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1822032 said:


> I had the same problem when I applied for public works in town here.....


Just got told at a city I am over qualified. Go figure.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1822032 said:


> I had the same problem when I applied for public works in town here.....


Did you find one of them fancy city jobs?


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1822033 said:


> Thanks, but we don't do any single family residential. Try to stay on the larger commercial projects. As of last Thursday I'm not sure I want any townhomes anymore either. "Sure we will have all the cars off by 8:00" Well that didn't happen.


Any recomendations?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1822034 said:


> Just got told at a city I am over qualified. Go figure.


Sorry to hear man, I know the feeling.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1822033 said:


> Thanks, but we don't do any single family residential. Try to stay on the larger commercial projects. As of last Thursday I'm not sure I want any townhomes anymore either. "Sure we will have all the cars off by 8:00" Well that didn't happen.


it was 8:00 PM they would have them off by.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1822035 said:


> Did you find one of them fancy city jobs?


Nope, I turned one down and have been turned down by a few.


----------



## Green Grass

Pouring out here.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1822040 said:


> Pouring out here.


Nothing here yet.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1822033 said:


> Thanks, but we don't do any single family residential. Try to stay on the larger commercial projects. As of last Thursday I'm not sure I want any townhomes anymore either. "Sure we will have all the cars off by 8:00" Well that didn't happen.


I turn down every opportunity to sealcoat or stripe apartment complexes. Watching unsupervised kids walk all over your work will take years off your life.


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;1822042 said:


> I turn down every opportunity to sealcoat or stripe apartment complexes. Watching unsupervised kids walk all over your work will take years off your life.


or off there life?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1822041 said:


> Nothing here yet.


Raining here again.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1822020 said:


> Cute!......


Hey now, I don't swing that way


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1822044 said:


> Raining here again.


Dry as a bone here


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1822036 said:


> Any recomendations?


Nope. I'm done recommending people. 



Green Grass;1822043 said:


> or off there life?


Sealcoat won't hurt them. Its when idiots watch their kids run right towards hot asphalt that scares me. I was burned when I was younger and it was no fun.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1822044 said:


> Raining here again.


Some reds on the radar headed this way.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1822047 said:


> Nope. I'm done recommending people.
> 
> Sealcoat won't hurt them. Its when idiots watch their kids run right towards hot asphalt that scares me. I was burned when I was younger and it was no fun.


I was more figuring after he beat the child.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1822014 said:


> Didn't you buy that this winter?


Yeah.......


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1822052 said:


> Yeah.......


to much P&&n??


----------



## SnowGuy73

Been pouring here for a while..


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green.... Edit, edit!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1822053 said:


> to much Porn??


Only on yours. :laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

Light drizzle here. Lots of thunder no visible lightning.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1822058 said:


> Light drizzle here. Lots of thunder no visible lightning.


still pouring here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

1.25" here


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1822061 said:


> 1.25" here


Just looked a gauge maybe .2 at best


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1822062 said:


> Just looked a gauge maybe .2 at best


1/2 to 3/4 here


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1822062 said:


> Just looked a gauge maybe .2 at best


Lucky!......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1822063 said:


> 1/2 to 3/4 here


You too...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Still dry here


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Barely a drop here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

No rain in Maplewood.


----------



## qualitycut

One town had 7 in or rain


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1822053 said:


> to much P&&n??


Think the kids crashed it with Minecraft stuff.

I use an old laptop for "my stuff".


----------



## Polarismalibu

Tomorrow is going to be a long day. Just got guilted into going downtown tonight for a friends birthday


----------



## CityGuy

Stripes is on. Haven't seen this in years.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1822076 said:


> Stripes is on. Haven't seen this in years.


what channel??


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1822076 said:


> Stripes is on. Haven't seen this in years.


Good movie.


----------



## CityGuy

green grass;1822077 said:


> what channel??


enca..........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yuck... Its disgusting outside.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1822089 said:


> Yuck... Its disgusting outside.


Sticky?????????????


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1822091 said:


> Sticky?????????????


Yes, very.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1822089 said:


> Yuck... Its disgusting outside.


Flash flood warning for dakota county. Now nws is talking 2" of rain tomorrow.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1822099 said:


> Flash flood warning for dakota county. Now nws is talking 2" of rain tomorrow.


Novak said 2+ in Dakota county already. Must be south of me. Not much here


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1822099 said:


> Flash flood warning for dakota county. Now nws is talking 2" of rain tomorrow.


Oh boy.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1822101 said:


> Novak said 2+ in Dakota county already. Must be south of me. Not much here


Maybe Burnsville, I'm around 1.3" or so.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Looks like it will miss me again


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1822101 said:


> Novak said 2+ in Dakota county already. Must be south of me. Not much here


Yeah, the red stuff drifted south.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1822108 said:


> Yeah, the red stuff drifted south.


Not far enough south.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1822109 said:


> Not far enough south.


Not until it was East of you and I then it changed direction. We had lots of rain in S. Mpls.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1822110 said:


> Not until it was East of you and I then it changed direction. We had lots of rain in S. Mpls.


Same, what'd you end up with?


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1822111 said:


> Same, what'd you end up with?


No rain gauge ....just a window.

Now it looks green outside.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1822112 said:


> No rain gauge ....just a window.


Copy that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like I'm closer to 1.5".


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1822115 said:


> Looks like I'm closer to 1.5".


Send it back this way.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1822112 said:


> No rain gauge ....just a window.
> 
> Now it looks green outside.


Looks green out here to.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1822117 said:


> Looks green out here to.


Pink here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1822116 said:


> Send it back this way.


I would if I could.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1822118 said:


> Pink here.


Ummm are we still talking about the sky?


----------



## Green Grass

It is beautiful outside here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1822123 said:


> Ummm are we still talking about the sky?


Yup.........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dew points look to be elevated all week.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Is k-bid serious. This is a little Tennant Sweeper with "29 hours on the meter!" as they put it. Probably 10,029 by the looks of it.

http://www.k-bid.com/auction/1935/item/3


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1822131 said:


> Is k-bid serious. This is a little Tennant Sweeper with "29 hours on the meter!" as they put it. Probably 10,029 by the looks of it.
> 
> http://www.k-bid.com/auction/1935/item/3


Hour meters never lie!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1822131 said:


> Is k-bid serious. This is a little Tennant Sweeper with "29 hours on the meter!" as they put it. Probably 10,029 by the looks of it.
> 
> http://www.k-bid.com/auction/1935/item/3


You ever sold anything through them?


----------



## Drakeslayer

It proabaly just got a new meter installed 29 hours ago.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1822133 said:


> Hour meters never lie!!


Agreed......


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1822131 said:


> Is k-bid serious. This is a little Tennant Sweeper with "29 hours on the meter!" as they put it. Probably 10,029 by the looks of it.
> 
> http://www.k-bid.com/auction/1935/item/3


I hope they meant motor.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1822137 said:


> It proabaly just got a new meter installed 29 hours ago.


And that's how then get away with it.... "29 hours on the meter"


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1822141 said:


> And that's how then get away with it.... "29 hours on the meter"


no people wouldn't do that!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1822135 said:


> You ever sold anything through them?


Nope, But I have cautiously bought several things.



SnowGuy73;1822141 said:


> And that's how then get away with it.... "29 hours on the meter"


That motor looks original. Its a 20 year old sweeper and looks that way. I had a few Tennants that I hauled in for scrap that looked better. The part that bugs me is that they talk about it as if its accurate. No disclaimer like most auctions. I hope nobody actually believes that hour meter.


----------



## Drakeslayer

I already sent a text to the guys that we are not working tomorrow. 3 of our 5 sites are on new construction. Nothing like having 6 pounds of mud on your boots. And they all will be calling that they need a track machine. Quality is yours for rent tomorrow?


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1822168 said:


> I already sent a text to the guys that we are not working tomorrow. 3 of our 5 sites are on new construction. Nothing like having 6 pounds of mud on your boots. And they all will be calling that they need a track machine. Quality is yours for rent tomorrow?


Sure not sure how much tracks are going to help in this.

Pouring out here right now, cafe!!


----------



## qualitycut

So this rain going to green up the grass or we going to need a few more of these?


----------



## SnowGuy73

69° calm overcast.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1822173 said:


> So this rain going to green up the grass or we going to need a few more of these?


With the ground being so hard and how hard the rain came down I think it will have little effect.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like most of the rain is splitting our area, majority to the north, some to the far south.

Should be a full, productive day.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1822202 said:


> Looks like most of the rain is splitting our area, majority to the north, some to the far south.
> 
> Should be a full, productive day.


I like that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Muggy as all out again..


----------



## SnowGuy73

Down pour here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu weather now has a thing that tells you when the precip will end...

Rain will end in 7 min.


----------



## Green Grass

Foggy as hell here


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1822202 said:


> Looks like most of the rain is splitting our area, majority to the north, some to the far south.
> 
> Should be a full, productive day.


May be a full day but will it be productive


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1822212 said:


> May be a full day but will it be productive


Haha, ouch!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Picked up a half inch of rain in that down pour.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1822207 said:


> Accu weather now has a thing that tells you when the precip will end...
> 
> Rain will end in 7 min.


Btw... The rain didn't end in 7 minutes either.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1822204 said:


> Muggy as all out again..


Is it bad enough that we all will need oxygen tanks? This is going to be a fun week


----------



## jimslawnsnow

jimslawnsnow;1822220 said:


> Is it bad enough that we all will need oxygen tanks? This is going to be a fun week


Its actually nice out. Almost a chill in the air


----------



## cbservicesllc

What the fog...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hourly shows cloudy till 5 then a 80% chance of rain


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1822222 said:


> What the fog...


None down here. Sun is coming out. According to my gauge we got just shy of two inches.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1822227 said:


> None down here. Sun is coming out. According to my gauge we got just shy of two inches.


Same here.


----------



## qualitycut

Aghh I don't want to go to work.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1822235 said:


> Aghh I don't want to go to work.


Its terrible out here..


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1822238 said:


> Its terrible out here..


Yea I only have about 2 yards of mulch to do and 20 rolls of sod but going at it alone I think.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

All of a sudden the wind stopped and it got humid out. So humid when I exhale if fogs my glasses


----------



## SSS Inc.

Some a hole(s) broke into our shop and stole 200 gallons or so of gas. I wish I caught them in the act.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1822239 said:


> Yea I only have about 2 yards of mulch to do and 20 rolls of sod but going at it alone I think.


That's not that bad though


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1822245 said:


> Some a hole(s) broke into our shop and stole 200 gallons or so of gas. I wish I caught them in the act.


I didn't know that was your shop. I'll bring it back


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1822248 said:


> That's not that bad though


No but I'm just not in the mood today


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1822239 said:


> Yea I only have about 2 yards of mulch to do and 20 rolls of sod but going at it alone I think.


That's only about 2 hours of work. I'd be done already!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1822245 said:


> Some a hole(s) broke into our shop and stole 200 gallons or so of gas. I wish I caught them in the act.


Is Shakopee's finest on it?


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1822257 said:


> Is Shakopee's finest on it?


Not sure yet. You know any of them??


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1822258 said:


> Not sure yet. You know any of them??


Not too many on day shift...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cc: Bossplow

Tiesto has a new club mix station on SXM. 340.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1822256 said:


> That's only about 2 hours of work. I'd be done already!


Yea there is a bit more prep that needs to be done. Most is going way under the deck so sucks


----------



## andersman02

Still looking for a foreman and helper for our maint crew, $10+/hr for no experience helper, $13+/hr foreman, possibly up to $16/salary for the right guy who will also plow.

Let me know if you guys have anyone in mind


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

andersman02;1822262 said:


> Still looking for a foreman and helper for our maint crew, $10+/hr for no experience helper, $13+/hr foreman, possibly up to $16/salary for the right guy who will also plow.
> 
> Let me know if you guys have anyone in mind


There's this guy that goes by Snowguy73 or something like that on a plowing website looking for work.

Other than that, I'm thinking if anyone passed someone onto you, it would mean they passed on them, which you probably don't want them.

Gonna be losing 2 guys myself to school here shortly.


----------



## andersman02

LwnmwrMan22;1822263 said:


> There's this guy that goes by Snowguy73 or something like that on a plowing website looking for work.
> 
> Other than that, I'm thinking if anyone passed someone onto you, it would mean they passed on them, which you probably don't want them.
> 
> Gonna be losing 2 guys myself to school here shortly.


Same, helper going in 2 weeks, foreman in 3, foreman is moving to nd for his wife's job (teacher).


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1822227 said:


> None down here. Sun is coming out. According to my gauge we got just shy of two inches.


Sun just starting to try to poke out here


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1822263 said:
 

> There's this guy that goes by Snowguy73 or something like that on a plowing website looking for work.
> 
> Other than that, I'm thinking if anyone passed someone onto you, it would mean they passed on them, which you probably don't want them.
> 
> Gonna be losing 2 guys myself to school here shortly.


Pretty much... losing 2 guys myself... sucks cafe


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1822263 said:


> There's this guy that goes by Snowguy73 or something like that on a plowing website looking for work.
> 
> Other than that, I'm thinking if anyone passed someone onto you, it would mean they passed on them, which you probably don't want them.
> 
> Gonna be losing 2 guys myself to school here shortly.


But he wants over $20 an hour


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1822261 said:


> Yea there is a bit more prep that needs to be done. Most is going way under the deck so sucks


Oh, I hear you. That sucks!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1822263 said:


> There's this guy that goes by Snowguy73 or something like that on a plowing website looking for work.
> 
> Other than that, I'm thinking if anyone passed someone onto you, it would mean they passed on them, which you probably don't want them.
> 
> Gonna be losing 2 guys myself to school here shortly.


I think he needs more than $16 an hour though. xysport


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1822267 said:


> Sun just starting to try to poke out here


Sun is out here, steamy now! :realmad:


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1822270 said:


> But he wants over $20 an hour


You're correct sir. payup


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1822275 said:


> You're correct sir. payup


Its going to be a tough find


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1822279 said:


> Its going to be a tough find


You're correct again.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1822280 said:


> You're correct again.


So what are you going to do if you can't find anything?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

The biggest company down here just sprayed, now an employee of his is crawling in the grass pulling weeds in the beds


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1822286 said:


> So what are you going to do if you can't find anything?


Work at Mcdonald's.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1822288 said:


> Work at Mcdonald's.


Good luck. Might as well not work at all


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1822290 said:


> Good luck. Might as well not work at all


That'd be nice!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Damn old bag is cranky today so I'm making her day just as bad


----------



## qualitycut

What you guys paying your landscape help with little experience?


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1822295 said:


> What you guys paying your landscape help with little experience?


$13-15 with a little experience.


----------



## qualitycut

All done now the question is do I go starr mowing


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1822299 said:


> All done now the question is do I go starr mowing


Might as well get it over with


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1822260 said:


> cc: Bossplow
> 
> Tiesto has a new club mix station on SXM. 340.


You're behind the curve! Maybe the new vehicles can get the station available but it's been on the mobile version for quite a while. I wish I had the newest device so I could listen to it in my truck. My guys love listening to rap/hip hop &/or EDM all day.


----------



## BossPlow614

Btw it is beautiful out!! If I can get done early enough I just may go for a run before a couple meetings tonight! Hopefully it's still hot & humid by about 4 or 5p.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1822301 said:


> Might as well get it over with


K you talked me into it. Mowing till 330


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1822301 said:


> Might as well get it over with


Agreed.....


----------



## ryde307

snowman55;1821598 said:


> Has anyone gotten pricing on salt this year? normal channels aren't even answering phones. Bagged prices are up 80% ouch. I am afraid what bulk rates will be. northern says $100/ton but they need to move and don't have an address yet. Getting a little nervous.


I have been turned away by most of the normal big ones. Others have said 10-25% increase on bulk but can't confirm. Bagged still waiting on pricing. It's mid august and salt suppliers don't know what supply or pricing they have? Might be something to worry about I guess.



SnowGuy73;1821944 said:


> I love how everyone on Craigslist thinks they are so smart and that everyone is desperate to sell........
> 
> I'm thinking the auction is sounding better and better for all my stuff!


What all are you selling.



SnowGuy73;1821955 said:


> I was also going to talk to Ryde about K bid, I know he has sold stuff on there before.


I have and can help you out with it. Maybe we will meet for lunch can talk Kbid and plowing.



SSS Inc.;1822047 said:


> Nope. I'm done recommending people.
> 
> Sealcoat won't hurt them. Its when idiots watch their kids run right towards hot asphalt that scares me. I was burned when I was younger and it was no fun.


We had a firecall a couple weeks ago for a kid that went down the hill on his razor scooter and hit a fresh patch of hot asphalt. He has some deep burns but will be ok.



qualitycut;1822295 said:


> What you guys paying your landscape help with little experience?


$11-13


----------



## jimslawnsnow

What is going on? My phone won't quit ringing with work


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1822311 said:


> I have been turned away by most of the normal big ones. Others have said 10-25% increase on bulk but can't confirm. Bagged still waiting on pricing. It's mid august and salt suppliers don't know what supply or pricing they have? Might be something to worry about I guess.
> 
> What all are you selling.
> 
> I have and can help you out with it. Maybe we will meet for lunch can talk Kbid and plowing.
> 
> We had a firecall a couple weeks ago for a kid that went down the hill on his razor scooter and hit a fresh patch of hot asphalt. He has some deep burns but will be ok.
> 
> $11-13


Two blizzard 810 plows (one may be sold) and a truck.

Sounds good to me!


----------



## qualitycut

This here is why I want a new job. Like I don't have other things going on. 
I will stay with the Wednesday date for picture.
There is no reason that we should not be able to lay sod today at least as of right now.
If it’s not done and I have to bring the photographer back there is an extra charge.
I need that it order to be able to list by Friday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1822318 said:


> This here is why I want a new job. Like I don't have other things going on.
> I will stay with the Wednesday date for picture.
> There is no reason that we should not be able to lay sod today at least as of right now.
> If it's not done and I have to bring the photographer back there is an extra charge.
> I need that it order to be able to list by Friday.


Clowns!...


----------



## ryde307

SnowGuy73;1822316 said:


> Two blizzard 810 plows (one may be sold) and a truck.
> 
> Sounds good to me!


Whats the truck? I found the plow on CL but couldn't find the truck.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1822320 said:


> Whats the truck? I found the plow on CL but couldn't find the truck.


2007 2500hd Silverado.


----------



## ryde307

price? mileage?


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1822322 said:


> price? mileage?


68,xxx, without the plow?


----------



## ryde307

SnowGuy73;1822323 said:


> 68,xxx, without the plow?


with or with out. Looking for another truck not exactly this but for a fair price everything can work.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1822324 said:


> with or with out. Looking for another truck not exactly this but for a fair price everything can work.


Box dent fixed, or no?


----------



## ryde307

Dented
The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1822326 said:


> Dented
> The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.


Yup, its going to the body shop Wednesday to be fixed.

One dent below the driver tail light, other is above the passenger rear wheel.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1822319 said:


> Clowns!...


Yea and this was on of the jobs we sat around on two weeks ago because of the concrete not being done. Now I need to pick up everyones slack.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I will get you pictures here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1822328 said:


> Yea and this was on of the jobs we sat around on two weeks ago because of the concrete not being done. Now I need to pick up everyones slack.


Well Ya!

You are the landscaper!


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wait!!! I'm Snowguy????


----------



## Polarismalibu

So I'm gone for 2 hours off the site I get back and the guys don't even have the 4 sticks of edging in haven't put any fabric down or touched the 3 yards of rock sitting in the street. Beyond pissed right now. Two guys can't dig and put on 80ft of edging in two hours. Time for new guys I'm thinking


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1822346 said:


> So I'm gone for 2 hours off the site I get back and the guys don't even have the 4 sticks of edging in haven't put any fabric down or touched the 3 yards of rock sitting in the street. Beyond pissed right now. Two guys can't dig and put on 80ft of edging in two hours. Time for new guys I'm thinking


Lol that happened to me earlier this year. I think they take a break when we leave and then work slow as well as lose track of time and then we are back.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1822347 said:


> Lol that happened to me earlier this year. I think they take a break when we leave and then work slow as well as lose track of time and then we are back.


It's extremely irritating. This has to be done today and now one is complaining he wants to be home by 6 to make dinner. Guess he should have worked faster.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1822347 said:


> Lol that happened to me earlier this year. I think they take a break when we leave and then work slow as well as lose track of time and then we are back.


Nooooooo..... It's why I do all landscape, irrigation work and send guys out to do the routine maintenance. Too many scenarios arise with the landscape / irrigation, but if they aren't on schedule with the routine maintenance, there better be broken mowers, or a list of extras that were performed.

I do have a couple of guys that work with me, I can tell the one what needs to be done, he understands and the other will help him get it done.

One is a guy I'm losing though. The other can't drive, legally.


----------



## Polarismalibu

And now it's raining wtf


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone have a couple guys they want to borrow this week or anyone want to help tag team a job?


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1822355 said:


> Anyone have a couple guys they want to borrow this week or anyone want to help tag team a job?


What's the job? I have time after today


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1822357 said:


> What's the job? I have time after today


Sod, mulch, edging.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Getting dark to the west...


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1822361 said:


> Getting dark to the west...


We just got dumped on good here


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1822365 said:


> We just got dumped on good here


Bright and sunny down here


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1822366 said:


> Bright and sunny down here


It is here now too.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1822367 said:


> It is here now too.


Funny how that works in the summer. Spring and fall rains last for days. Or it seems


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1822368 said:


> Funny how that works in the summer. Spring and fall rains last for days. Or it seems


Yeah it's real sticky out now too. I wish it would rain again it felt better in the rain


----------



## Polarismalibu

Looks like a heavy band of rain is going to come threw soon


----------



## jimslawnsnow

very dark and rainy here


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nice out here now, a little muggy but nice.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

Hey SSS,
You still interested in selling that 1 ton dump?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Down pour ......


----------



## SSS Inc.

Lawn Enforcer;1822388 said:


> Hey SSS,
> You still interested in selling that 1 ton dump?


Yes, Sorry about the delay. Things have been crazy but I did think about it yesterday and then today happened. I will get some pictures tomorrow and send them to ya. :realmad::realmad:

First the 200 gallons of gas was stolen and all the locks were cut and then one of our guys blew a hose on a dump and lost 35 gallons of fluid in a 80' x 20' area.  $350 in oil dri later and we should be good. :crying:


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1822393 said:


> Yes, Sorry about the delay. Things have been crazy but I did think about it yesterday and then today happened. I will get some pictures tomorrow and send them to ya. :realmad::realmad:
> 
> First the 200 gallons of gas was stolen and all the locks were cut and then one of our guys blew a hose on a dump and lost 35 gallons of fluid in a 80' x 20' area.  $350 in oil dri later and we should be good. :crying:


Wow that makes for a bad day!! Any leads on who stole the fuel?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1822395 said:


> Wow that makes for a bad day!! Any leads on who stole the fuel?


Didn't you read my post earlier? I confessed


----------



## qualitycut

Dark to the south east and north clear to the west with sprinkles here


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1822395 said:


> Wow that makes for a bad day!! Any leads on who stole the fuel?


Nope. Police didn't have much to say. I suspect someone has been casing the joint as they came prepared. It won't happen again. wesport I do have some people I have been watching working on a neighboring property. They seemed all too curious about what was happening on our side of the fence. If I see them again I will have a little talk with them.


----------



## Deershack

I can't beleive Bobcats pricing on parts. Needed a coil for my 642b. They wanted $330 for the coil with attached resistor. Got it at a parts store for $30 for the coil and $14 for the resistor. Don't mind a makrup, everyone needs to make expenses. but come on.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

SSS Inc.;1822393 said:


> Yes, Sorry about the delay. Things have been crazy but I did think about it yesterday and then today happened. I will get some pictures tomorrow and send them to ya. :realmad::realmad:
> 
> First the 200 gallons of gas was stolen and all the locks were cut and then one of our guys blew a hose on a dump and lost 35 gallons of fluid in a 80' x 20' area.  $350 in oil dri later and we should be good. :crying:


No problem, just thought I'd send a friendly reminder because you are a busy guy and I know how easily things can be forgotten.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Deershack;1822411 said:


> I can't beleive Bobcats pricing on parts. Needed a coil for my 642b. They wanted $330 for the coil with attached resistor. Got it at a parts store for $30 for the coil and $14 for the resistor. Don't mind a makrup, everyone needs to make expenses. but come on.


Lee, try owning Tennant Sweepers. They are the worst. I buy little circuit breakers for 30¢ online while tennant wanted $39.  If a guy does a little digging you can save a ton of money.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1822402 said:


> Nope. Police didn't have much to say. I suspect someone has been casing the joint as they came prepared. It won't happen again. wesport I do have some people I have been watching working on a neighboring property. They seemed all too curious about what was happening on our side of the fence. If I see them again I will have a little talk with them.


Jokes on me I thought I was getting Diesel not gas. guess I will run it through the mowers.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Lawn Enforcer;1822413 said:


> No problem, just thought I'd send a friendly reminder because you are a busy guy and I know how easily things can be forgotten.


This is very true and i may forget again tomorrow so I welcome the reminders.


----------



## Deershack

When you guys start putting you snow crews together, I'm available as a fill in on a skid or truck. With the salt situation being what it is, I don't know how much of it I'm going to be doing.

Still looking for a blower for my 642b, if anyone knows of one.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1822415 said:


> Jokes on me I thought I was getting Diesel not gas. guess I will run it through the mowers.


I thought that would be a great idea to screw with crooks and switch the labels on the tanks. Then I thought better. It still ticks me off thinking about some low life's in my yard. Reminds me of when I was a kid and my go-kart and Honda z-50 were stolen.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1822418 said:


> I thought that would be a great idea to screw with crooks and switch the labels on the tanks. Then I thought better. It still ticks me off thinking about some low life's in my yard. Reminds me of when I was a kid and my go-kart and Honda z-50 were stolen.


you know if you switch it your guys would put gas in the dump trucks.


----------



## Deershack

SSS Inc.;1822418 said:


> I thought that would be a great idea to screw with crooks and switch the labels on the tanks. Then I thought better. It still ticks me off thinking about some low life's in my yard. Reminds me of when I was a kid and my go-kart and Honda z-50 were stolen.


They had to preplan it. They needed boltcutter and enough cans to hold 200 gal. Someone had to have seen them.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1822420 said:


> you know if you switch it your guys would put gas in the dump trucks.


Exactly. Not to mention the guy filling the tanks.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1822420 said:


> you know if you switch it your guys would put gas in the dump trucks.


At the end of the day he could have some magnets printed up with gas and diesel and switch it up


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1822428 said:


> At the end of the day he could have some magnets printed up with gas and diesel and switch it up


Until he forgets to switch it back one day


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1822429 said:


> Until he forgets to switch it back one day


Bingo......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

FWIW quality.... We did indeed have a productive day, so suck it!!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1822432 said:


> FWIW quality.... We did indeed have a productive day, so suck it!!


I hope so if it took you till 1030 to tell me


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1822433 said:


> I hope so if it took you till 1030 to tell me


Hahahahah!


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1822433 said:


> I hope so if it took you till 1030 to tell me


Haha!!!!!!!!


----------



## Drakeslayer

Dang you beat me to it


----------



## SnowGuy73

What a collection of a holes on here!


----------



## SnowGuy73

65° breezy overcast.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1822440 said:


> What a collection of a holes on here!


Really? I never noticed


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Heavy drizzle in the north metro.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1822470 said:


> Heavy drizzle in the north metro.


Nothing here yet.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Just wet here... Muggy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If anyone has worked in the NE metro and used Twin City Nursery in WBL, as a heads up, they are closing shop.

As another heads up, it looks like they knew they've been going to close.

All the Hosta have been hit by slugs, most of the perennials look extremely stressed.

I suppose if you want to buy stock for the future, if you have room or a customer where you can cut everything back right away, can save some big money.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1822482 said:


> If anyone has worked in the NE metro and used Twin City Nursery in WBL, as a heads up, they are closing shop.
> 
> As another heads up, it looks like they knew they've been going to close.
> 
> All the Hosta have been hit by slugs, most of the perennials look extremely stressed.
> 
> I suppose if you want to buy stock for the future, if you have room or a customer where you can cut everything back right away, can save some big money.


That's sad, in a couple ways.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Today, not so productive. Sitting with my '13 Ram right now. All lights work, but all the other electronics are out.

Waiting for a tow.


----------



## ryde307

Is anyone looking for a toolcat we will be selling ours.
Also selling a few other things. I have 2 8' protech snow pushers also both in good shape. $1200 each.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

What a crappy day. Employee came back to work after surgery. I thought great we'll get everything done in a couple days. Get done with the first 2 that are side by side. Get a text from wife to call her asap. Said our septic isn't working again. Told her I need to do one more and fix a sprinkler head some dummy kicked and broke it off. Then headed home to dig up the inspection plate for the baffle. Thought I got to it. Lift the cover off and its concrete shut. So I call the septic guy. Took a couple hours to get a hold of him. Had to dig even farther over. Get it off and its plugged with tp. Damn kids!! Now I need to figure out a way to have a tube going down to the plate so I don't have to dig everything up again. Thank god it rained


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1822523 said:


> Is anyone looking for a toolcat we will be selling ours.
> Also selling a few other things. I have 2 8' protech snow pushers also both in good shape. $1200 each.


will it fit on a bobcat ?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1822535 said:


> will it fit on a bobcat ?


I would imagine so. Most are interchangeable


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1822535 said:


> will it fit on a bobcat ?


Should be the same.


----------



## SnowGuy73

My day went well...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1822535 said:


> will it fit on a bobcat ?


They will. Remember the 10' I bought last year then sold it a month later for the Cat I bought then sold 5 months later?


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1822538 said:


> Should be the same.


Yea i didnt know if it was on a skid or what he used it on otherwise it will.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1822542 said:


> Yea i didnt know if it was on a skid or what he used it on otherwise it will.


Good point.

99.9% sure Toolcat attachment will fit most skids.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I feel like café.. Allergies are kicking my butt!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1822544 said:


> Good point.
> 
> 99.9% sure Toolcat attachment will fit most skids.


Yea wasnt sure if he had a little front end loader or what.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1822547 said:


> Yea wasnt sure if he had a little front end loader or what.


Not nice to talk about ryde like that.

He's a good guy dangit.


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;1822535 said:


> will it fit on a bobcat ?





qualitycut;1822547 said:


> Yea wasnt sure if he had a little front end loader or what.


They are for bobcat plates. Used on skids. We do have a small loader but its runs a different pusher. The loader will probably be for sale also.


----------



## ryde307

Not a great pic but this is what they were used on.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1822559 said:


> Not a great pic but this is what they were used on.


Put that picture away, too early for that.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1822561 said:


> Put that picture away, too early for that.


Deffinently agree


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Some what raining down here


----------



## Ranger620

ryde307;1822557 said:


> They are for bobcat plates. Used on skids. We do have a small loader but its runs a different pusher. The loader will probably be for sale also.


I still have that loader in the back of my mind. I wanna pick one up this year but I am struggling between a small or medium size machine


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Pouring and my damn windows on the truck are open. And I'm not home


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1822557 said:


> They are for bobcat plates. Used on skids. We do have a small loader but its runs a different pusher. The loader will probably be for sale also.


Does it come with sub work?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1822575 said:


> Does it come with sub work?


You looking for work this winter?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1822570 said:


> Pouring and my damn windows on the truck are open. And I'm not home


That sucks.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Steady rain here too.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1822580 said:


> That sucks.


I am home and now the sun is out. go figure. the 13 year old did shut 2 of the 3 windows and out my saw and drill away though


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1822585 said:


> I am home and now the sun is out. go figure. the 13 year old did shut 2 of the 3 windows and out my saw and drill away though


That's nice.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1822579 said:


> You looking for work this winter?


For the skid i am.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1822587 said:


> For the skid i am.


Gotcha....


----------



## SSS Inc.

Joe,

I might be interested in that loader. Send me some info and a few pics as it is now. I know you changed out the wheels etc. (I was looking at it before you bought it as well) I'm trying to find a case 321 but this might fit the bill if you are think its a decent machine.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1822587 said:


> For the skid i am.


What tracks are you using? Any pics?


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1822595 said:


> What tracks are you using? Any pics?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1822587 said:


> For the skid i am.


Does it come with the truck? Text how much you want / hour. Might have some work for you on W. 7th, St. Paul area rather than drive all the way out here.


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;1822575 said:


> Does it come with sub work?


Possibly it can.



SSS Inc.;1822593 said:


> Joe,
> 
> I might be interested in that loader. Send me some info and a few pics as it is now. I know you changed out the wheels etc. (I was looking at it before you bought it as well) I'm trying to find a case 321 but this might fit the bill if you are think its a decent machine.


I will send you some tomorrow.



qualitycut;1822599 said:


>


Good tracks for snow. When I was at Conexpo we talked to lots of track people. It was pretty unanimous these are the best tracks for ridged undercarriage skids in the snow. There are videos of tests with these being better than the polar tracks that are out.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1822613 said:


> Does it come with the truck? Text how much you want / hour. Might have some work for you on W. 7th, St. Paul area rather than drive all the way out here.


idk, does it need to?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1822617 said:


> idk, does it need to?


If doesn't need to, I can put both to work in different areas, I would just assume you'd want to keep them close together if possible to move the skid around.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1822619 said:


> If doesn't need to, I can put both to work in different areas, I would just assume you'd want to keep them close together if possible to move the skid around.


yea haven't thought to hard about it. I would like to have it stay in one spot so i dont need to haul it all over but can talk.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1822599 said:


>


Solideals? Ummm same ones we tried to use and if there is any ice on the parking lot it is a no go with any incline. Had one operator go home after fighting it for 2 hours.


----------



## qualitycut

I think anything has a tough time going up an incline with ice.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1822626 said:


> I think anything has a tough time going up an incline with ice.


That is true. You just need to learn it's limitations and you will be fine. Just like any other piece of equipment


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1822627 said:


> That is true. You just need to learn it's limitations and you will be fine. Just like any other piece of equipment


Get to bed.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1822626 said:


> I think anything has a tough time going up an incline with ice.


True. I have tried though. Just not very fun to plow with.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1822628 said:


> Get to bed.


Yes MOM!...


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1822628 said:


> Get to bed.


Sleep is over rated


----------



## SnowGuy73

65° calm fog.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1822639 said:


> 65° calm fog.


62 heavy fog.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

62 and no fog. Full sun


----------



## ryde307

SSS your email bounced back. I will PM you loader info later today.


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1822669 said:


> SSS your email bounced back. I will PM you loader info later today.


Sounds good.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Snow guy , was that you on 41 and 5?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Nice day to sit on my butt. Having an energy audit done. Wife was suppose to be here but got food poisoning


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Anyone have a zero turn they want to trade for my almost new 9'2 boss vxt? Hand controller and possibly a mount for a 97 Chevy 1 ton? Or my older 8'2 flat top. I think its an 04. Hasn't done a ton plowing either


----------



## ryde307

Quality did you get my text?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Chance of rain everyday on NWS


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1822673 said:


> Anyone have a zero turn they want to trade for my almost new 9'2 boss vxt? Hand controller and possibly a mount for a 97 Chevy 1 ton? Or my older 8'2 flat top. I think its an 04. Hasn't done a ton plowing either


If it was a MVP I would


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1822671 said:


> Snow guy , was that you on 41 and 5?


Probably.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1822686 said:


> If it was a MVP I would


I could paint it on there. Just trying to get away from the standers. Not that there's anything wrong with them, but my back is going to heck and need a sit down mower...I think


----------



## ryde307

I have a bad back and it seems worse with sit down vs stander. At least with the stander you have your legs to work as extra suspension.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

ryde307;1822695 said:


> I have a bad back and it seems worse with sit down vs stander. At least with the stander you have your legs to work as extra suspension.


Is it a bad back or genetically ?


----------



## ryde307

Bad as in motorcycle crashes and didn't take care of it. So it hurts and causes issues from time to time. I see a chiro once a month or so. My experience is that I don't get as much shock to my back standing as sitting. It also helps to keep the muscles moving and relaxed. Alot of back pain is associated with your muscles locking down to protect something that is off. If you can keep them moving it's not as big of an issue.


----------



## Ranger620

jimslawnsnow;1822673 said:


> Anyone have a zero turn they want to trade for my almost new 9'2 boss vxt? Hand controller and possibly a mount for a 97 Chevy 1 ton? Or my older 8'2 flat top. I think its an 04. Hasn't done a ton plowing either


What kinda cash price you thinking on the plow (9'2" vxt). The mount does me no good. Most my trucks are fords.


----------



## Ranger620

ryde307;1822700 said:


> Bad as in motorcycle crashes and didn't take care of it. So it hurts and causes issues from time to time. I see a chiro once a month or so. My experience is that I don't get as much shock to my back standing as sitting. It also helps to keep the muscles moving and relaxed. Alot of back pain is associated with your muscles locking down to protect something that is off. If you can keep them moving it's not as big of an issue.


My brother has the same issue and prefers the stand up as his knees can absorb some of the shock.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;1822701 said:


> What kinda cash price you thinking on the plow (9'2" vxt). The mount does me no good. Most my trucks are fords.


I was hoping in the mid 3 range. It was used for 2 season. The first one was when we had 3 1/2 snows and the following year. I am open to offers though. I really don't know what a fair price is. I know new off the lot with out and installation is around 5200 and tax. 6200 and tax installed. I'm sure you may find cheaper and higher ones. These are 3 dealers that checked out locally.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

ryde307;1822700 said:


> Bad as in motorcycle crashes and didn't take care of it. So it hurts and causes issues from time to time. I see a chiro once a month or so. My experience is that I don't get as much shock to my back standing as sitting. It also helps to keep the muscles moving and relaxed. Alot of back pain is associated with your muscles locking down to protect something that is off. If you can keep them moving it's not as big of an issue.


Mine is arthritic and curvature of the spine. Meaning slight scoliosis. When I had sit downs it didn't bother me except on my Deere z950. The vantages didn't bother me until it dried up. Now its like a jack hammer


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Some of you are getting old(er) too. Wait until you hit 40.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1822707 said:


> Some of you are getting old(er) too. Wait until you hit 40.


I'm 25 and some days feel like 60 at the end of the day.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;1822708 said:


> I'm 25 and some days feel like 60 at the end of the day.


I've got 9 years on you. But my past jobs are catching up with me. 10 years in hog barns getting smashed by 500 pound sows dragged by 600 pound boars. Walking 10 miles or more a day. Climbing on sow crates. Plus a lot of other crap. Even had a pit collapse on me breaking my toe and ripping off my toe nail. Then there was bull riding. Don't need to say much more about that


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1822710 said:


> I've got 9 years on you. But my past jobs are catching up with me. 10 years in hog barns getting smashed by 500 pound sows dragged by 600 pound boars. Walking 10 miles or more a day. Climbing on sow crates. Plus a lot of other crap. Even had a pit collapse on me breaking my toe and ripping off my toe nail. Then there was bull riding. Don't need to say much more about that


There's a reason I don't have any firewood to sell this year.


----------



## ryde307

I'm 30 and feel like I'm 60 some days. My problem is learning not to overdue it. This morning I was at menards and needed a few bags of concrete. My back has been sore all week. Instead of letting the sales guy next to me help i picked them up 2 at a time and loaded them. Not a great idea.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You guys that get mulch @ Gertens. Got a small job on the south side of Oakdale. 

Do I go to the wholesale desk to order the mulch? Or do I go to the area where the materials are at?

Can't haul mulch from my normal job and the tractor at the same time.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1822719 said:


> You guys that get mulch @ Gertens. Got a small job on the south side of Oakdale.
> 
> Do I go to the wholesale desk to order the mulch? Or do I go to the area where the materials are at?
> 
> Can't haul mulch from my normal job and the tractor at the same time.


Id picking up go roght to where they have it


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1822726 said:


> Id picking up go roght to where they have it


Get back to work!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1822726 said:


> Id picking up go roght to where they have it


Drinking on the job?


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1822729 said:


> Drinking on the job?


I wish new phone not used to key board


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1822730 said:


> I wish new phone not used to key board


You know you just download the old keyboard, right?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1822726 said:


> Id picking up go roght to where they have it


Didn't know if they have an office down at the material yard? Or if you go to the wholesale office, pay for it, then drive down there.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1822730 said:


> I wish new phone not used to key board


I know how that goes.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like a lot of rain tonight.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Looks like tomorrow morning too, til around noon...sounding like a rain day. Been awhile, cant even remember the last one.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1822732 said:


> Didn't know if they have an office down at the material yard? Or if you go to the wholesale office, pay for it, then drive down there.


Drive up kiosk


----------



## andersman02

yup, just drive to brick yard, pull to kiosk, ask pretty lady for mulch and drive around to it. Dont even have to get out of truck


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Guarantee no rain tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nice night!


----------



## qualitycut

My mom brought my aunt up north this morning and the just happened to stop at my grandmas and she was acting weird. Brought her to the doctor, ended up taking her by ambulance from sandstone to st Paul. Had and intestine leaking and was poisoning herself. Said she would have been dead in 12 hours. Luckily they stopped


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1822759 said:


> Guarantee no rain tomorrow.


Probably right...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1822764 said:


> My mom brought my aunt up north this morning and the just happened to stop at my grandmas and she was acting weird. Brought her to the doctor, ended up taking her by ambulance from sandstone to st Paul. Had and intestine leaking and was poisoning herself. Said she would have been dead in 12 hours. Luckily they stopped


That happened to my great uncle. He was too old and weak to have surgery. Was dead in less than a week. Dead within 24 hours of stopping antibiotics. Glad she's OK


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1822764 said:


> My mom brought my aunt up north this morning and the just happened to stop at my grandmas and she was acting weird. Brought her to the doctor, ended up taking her by ambulance from sandstone to st Paul. Had and intestine leaking and was poisoning herself. Said she would have been dead in 12 hours. Luckily they stopped


Hope all is well now.


----------



## hansenslawncare

qualitycut;1822764 said:


> My mom brought my aunt up north this morning and the just happened to stop at my grandmas and she was acting weird. Brought her to the doctor, ended up taking her by ambulance from sandstone to st Paul. Had and intestine leaking and was poisoning herself. Said she would have been dead in 12 hours. Luckily they stopped


Hoping she gets better quickly...


----------



## djagusch

I have 3 bank locations looking for plowing but I can't service them due to distance. All are within a short drive. Off 494 and south roberts, off Yankee doodle and 35e, last is 5 miles from Yankee doodle place. Truck or ss would work. Per time based oft of inch of snow qty. Salting extra. Pm if interested.


----------



## SnowGuy73

djagusch;1822783 said:


> I have 3 bank locations looking for plowing but I can't service them due to distance. All are within a short drive. Off 494 and south roberts, off Yankee doodle and 35e, last is 5 miles from Yankee doodle place. Truck or ss would work. Per time based oft of inch of snow qty. Salting extra. Pm if interested.


Quality......


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1822759 said:


> Guarantee no rain tomorrow.


I wouldn't doubt it. If its going to rain I hope it leaves no doubt. Either don't happen or come down hard from 5 a.m to noon.



qualitycut;1822764 said:


> My mom brought my aunt up north this morning and the just happened to stop at my grandmas and she was acting weird. Brought her to the doctor, ended up taking her by ambulance from sandstone to st Paul. Had and intestine leaking and was poisoning herself. Said she would have been dead in 12 hours. Luckily they stopped


Thank God they stopped. I hope everything works out for her.


----------



## SSS Inc.

The RAP has about 1.3" of rain by 6 a.m.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1822798 said:


> The RAP has about 1.3" of rain by 6 a.m.


Basically what NWS is forecasting for me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wish I knew for sure. Family is out of town until Sunday, I'd like to head up and play some poker at Running Aces if we were getting washed out tomorrow.


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;1822783 said:


> I have 3 bank locations looking for plowing but I can't service them due to distance. All are within a short drive. Off 494 and south roberts, off Yankee doodle and 35e, last is 5 miles from Yankee doodle place. Truck or ss would work. Per time based oft of inch of snow qty. Salting extra. Pm if interested.


Yea that is on my route. Pm me


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;1822803 said:


> Yea that is on my route. Pm me


I will call you tomorrow on them.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1822800 said:


> Basically what NWS is forecasting for me.


Same for me. I'm with you though....still have my doubts.


----------



## qualitycut

I got 20 rolls of aod to do tomorrow and hopefully not in the rain.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1822798 said:


> The RAP has about 1.3" of rain by 6 a.m.


As long as its don't by 6.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1822808 said:


> Same for me. I'm with you though....still have my doubts.


I see where the moisture in NE looks like it'll work its way to the moisture in ND.

It looks like it'll be an all or nothing scenario.

If it does hit, 1-2+" of rain.

The stuff in ND could easily slide NE and the stuff in NE easily hug the I-90 corridor though and the cities just get some drops.

Wait.... nevermind. My apologies. An actual post about the weather. What was I thinking??

Carry on.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1822814 said:


> I see where the moisture in NE looks like it'll work its way to the moisture in ND.
> 
> It looks like it'll be an all or nothing scenario.
> 
> If it does hit, 1-2+" of rain.
> 
> The stuff in ND could easily slide NE and the stuff in NE easily hug the I-90 corridor though and the cities just get some drops.
> 
> Wait.... nevermind. My apologies. An actual post about the weather. What was I thinking??
> 
> Carry on.


There will be none of that kind of talk in here.


----------



## qualitycut

Its been training in south Dakota forever


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Never mind my guarantee of no rain today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

71° thunder shower


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1822825 said:


> Never mind my guarantee of no rain today.


Yeah it's coming down good here. Non stop thunder as well


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light rain here, looks like the heavy is north and south of me.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1822834 said:


> Light rain here, looks like the heavy is north and south of me.


Same here right in the middle of the two


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1822836 said:


> Same here right in the middle of the two


No complaints here.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1822834 said:


> Light rain here, looks like the heavy is north and south of me.


Same here right in the middle of the two

Hmmm double post weird.


----------



## TKLAWN

Looks like one more wave to come through. Late start today for sure.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1822838 said:


> Same here right in the middle of the two
> 
> Hmmm double post weird.


It happens.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Not raining here now, muggy as hell though.


----------



## Green Grass

Good storms here lots of lighting.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1822842 said:


> Good storms here lots of lighting.


Nice.........


----------



## SnowGuy73

1/3 inch here.


----------



## qualitycut

Novak says atmosphere reloads and storms after 3


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1822847 said:


> Novak says atmosphere reloads and storms after 3


So this afternoon should be clear.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Raining again, a few rumbles.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Kelsey is looking a little anorexic!

Not liking this.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Cottonwood county got 5.9" last night.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1822849 said:


> So this afternoon should be clear.....


Have some respect for the doctor! !


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1822856 said:


> Have some respect for the doctor! !


Haha.

Respect needs to be earned.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Blue skies to the west.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

7/10ths down here so far. Still sprinkling/ drizzling


----------



## SnowGuy73

About 4/10th here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Shutting down the mowing guys, having one guy come in to help put in some edging and about 8 ton of rock on a job.

Too much water standing around.


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;1822764 said:


> My mom brought my aunt up north this morning and the just happened to stop at my grandmas and she was acting weird. Brought her to the doctor, ended up taking her by ambulance from sandstone to st Paul. Had and intestine leaking and was poisoning herself. Said she would have been dead in 12 hours. Luckily they stopped


That's crazy good they stopped. My cabin is near sandstone.



SnowGuy73;1822841 said:


> Not raining here now, muggy as hell though.


It sounds like pretty crappy weather today and tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1822877 said:


> It sounds like pretty crappy weather today and tomorrow.


Ya, the fair should be fun tomorrow.. At least there will be good views!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1822880 said:


> Ya, the fair should be fun tomorrow.. At least there will be good views!


And its your bday weekend. Tell them to give you show


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1822880 said:


> Ya, the fair should be fun tomorrow.. At least there will be good views!


I'll be there tomorrow too!!


----------



## ryde307

Does anyone want to do a retaining wall in ST Paul. It was referred to me by someone else and we don't go there. I don't know much about it but would just give you the owners info and you can take it from there. I know the owner and he is just looking for me to pass a name on to him.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1822882 said:


> And its your bday weekend. Tell them to give you show


Thumbs Up   payup


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1822883 said:


> I'll be there tomorrow too!!


I don't know if the fair can handle all of us... 

CB and Green are also going.


----------



## qualitycut

Got muggy quick


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My '13 fried the computer. Service said they've never seen one go that bad.

Covered under the lifetime warranty I put on it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I just notice the a holes that stole our gas took a bobcat door as well.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1822892 said:


> I just notice the a holes that stole our gas took a bobcat door as well.


I will watch craigslist for you, is it off the new machine or an older one?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Anyone going?

https://www.proxibid.com/asp/Catalog.asp?aid=83259


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1822886 said:


> I don't know if the fair can handle all of us...
> 
> CB and Green are also going.


I suppose you will be by the beer all day huh lol


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1822896 said:


> I will watch craigslist for you, is it off the new machine or an older one?


Older. Its off the last s220 we own. Probably has asphalt stuck to the rubber.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1822884 said:


> Does anyone want to do a retaining wall in ST Paul. It was referred to me by someone else and we don't go there. I don't know much about it but would just give you the owners info and you can take it from there. I know the owner and he is just looking for me to pass a name on to him.


How big? I may be


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1822902 said:


> Older. Its off the last s220 we own. Probably has asphalt stuck to the rubber.


Copy that, I will keep my eyes and hears open.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Completely cloudy, 15 mph wind out of the east. BEAUTIFUL out right now. Sweat keeps you cool.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Cloudy and windy here too.


----------



## andersman02

Anyone have experience with a worker called M. Doll out of plymouth? 4 years running a 2 man crew and 2 years running a 4 man crew.


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1822886 said:


> I don't know if the fair can handle all of us...
> 
> CB and Green are also going.


Wow, crazy. I'll be there tomorrow evening.

If I wasn't going on a double date with one of my good buddy's gf's younger sister (21) and my buddy & his gf I'd say let's do a meet up but that sounds like a terrible idea because I just met her last weekend & this is a first date basically.


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1822915 said:


> Wow, crazy. I'll be there tomorrow evening.
> 
> If I wasn't going on a double date with one of my good buddy's gf's younger sister (21) and my buddy & his gf I'd say let's do a meet up but that sounds like a terrible idea because I just met her last weekend & this is a first date basically.


Haha.... What are you saying, we all embarrass you?!?!

Good luck, have fun!


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1822930 said:


> Haha.... What are you saying, we all embarrass you?!?!
> 
> Good luck, have fun!


Haha. I think you know what I meant by that! And thanks, I need it!

CB knows who I am so if y'all meet up, give a shout if you see me. I won't be there until later in the day.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Holy moly its hot and muggy out. Feel like I'm in Mississippi again


----------



## qualitycut

Go to tge fair and go toby keieg for free or head up to duluth tonight hmm


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1822943 said:


> Go to tge fair and go toby keieg for free or head up to duluth tonight hmm


You sound drunk again


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I'm getting a free birthday shot


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1822948 said:


> I'm getting a free birthday shot


What are you now, 12?

Tentanus booster?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1822950 said:


> What are you now, 12?
> 
> Tentanus booster?


Hahahaaha. 34 feeling 64 some days.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1822950 said:


> What are you now, 12?
> 
> Tentanus booster?


I actually am due for one. Hate needles though


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1822954 said:


> I actually am due for one. Hate needles though


Lame thought you were talking booze


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1822955 said:


> Lame thought you were talking booze


I am. Bartender gave me and wife a free shot for my bday. Had red bull, grenadine,(spelling?) And something else in it. Was damn good


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Starting to rain in Forest Lake / Lindstrom.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Nice forecast by the way. Been 72 all day. CLOWNS!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1822931 said:


> Haha. I think you know what I meant by that! And thanks, I need it!
> 
> CB knows who I am so if y'all meet up, give a shout if you see me. I won't be there until later in the day.


Copy that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1822960 said:


> I am. Bartender gave me and wife a free shot for my bday. Had red bull, grenadine,(spelling?) And something else in it. Was damn good


Is your birthday today?


----------



## ryde307

BossPlow614;1822915 said:


> Wow, crazy. I'll be there tomorrow evening.
> 
> If I wasn't going on a double date with one of my good buddy's gf's younger sister (21) and my buddy & his gf I'd say let's do a meet up but that sounds like a terrible idea because I just met her last weekend & this is a first date basically.


Now I feel like I have a reason to go. We will have a plowsite meetup and follow you around.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If you guys get ryde to go, I'm in. Family is out of town, KOd afterwards?


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;1822903 said:


> How big? I may be


Don't know but sounds like it's not very big. I can give you the contact info. Or I can have him call you.


----------



## ryde307

SSS your email didn't work so here are the pics of the loader.
It has a rebuilt motor last winter maybe 100 hours on it since.
I don't have an actual number of hours for the machine because someone messed with that before we got it. I can find a service sticker from 2011 with 1080 hours. The guy we bought it from only plowed with it and it sat for the summer. We have minimal use on it.
It also has a new dash/gauge cluster. Not cheap it was $1200. New alternator and was completely gone through by an outside mechanic. I have paperwork on all of that and motor.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1822971 said:


> Is your birthday today?


Yes sir. Sure is


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1822979 said:


> Yes sir. Sure is


Hbd jimbo !!!!!


----------



## BossPlow614

ryde307;1822972 said:


> Now I feel like I have a reason to go. We will have a plowsite meetup and follow you around.


Ryde also knows who I am.

But,
Y'all gotta find me first


----------



## BossPlow614

This weather is cafe, I was really looking forward to 90 &humid today!! Doing a patio, in the sun if it was out, would have been a blast.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1822981 said:


> Hbd jimbo !!!!!


thank you sir.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1822972 said:


> Now I feel like I have a reason to go. We will have a plowsite meetup and follow you around.


Hahahahah.

Love it!


----------



## ryde307

BossPlow614;1822982 said:


> Ryde also knows who I am.
> 
> But,
> Y'all gotta find me first


We will just listen for your music.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1822979 said:


> Yes sir. Sure is


Happy birthday!


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1822984 said:


> This weather is cafe, I was really looking forward to 90 &humid today!! Doing a patio, in the sun if it was out, would have been a blast.


Cafe off!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1822978 said:


> SSS your email didn't work so here are the pics of the loader.
> It has a rebuilt motor last winter maybe 100 hours on it since.
> I don't have an actual number of hours for the machine because someone messed with that before we got it. I can find a service sticker from 2011 with 1080 hours. The guy we bought it from only plowed with it and it sat for the summer. We have minimal use on it.
> It also has a new dash/gauge cluster. Not cheap it was $1200. New alternator and was completely gone through by an outside mechanic. I have paperwork on all of that and motor.


Nice looking machine.


----------



## BossPlow614

ryde307;1822988 said:


> We will just listen for your music.


Here's a curve ball, started listening to country also. It'll be much harder to find me now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1822993 said:


> Here's a curve ball, started listening to country also. It'll be much harder to find me now.


Damn, you have terrible taste in music!


----------



## unit28

saw an LPS spin out of the Rockies on one model.
It's at 500hpa

chicken & waffles ....it's what's for dinner


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1822995 said:


> Damn, you have terrible taste in music!


I guess you'll have to put me in that category as well. It keeps me calm. When I listened to other stuff I was quite violent and pissed and angry all the time. If it wasn't for this randy guy I know in dows Iowa I probably would be a different person today and deff not on here


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1822999 said:


> saw an LPS spin out of the Rockies on one model.
> It's at 500hpa
> 
> chicken & waffles ....it's what's for dinner


For once can you speak English?


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1822982 said:


> Ryde also knows who I am.
> 
> But,
> Y'all gotta find me first


Easy look for the little kid with the ugly date


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1823000 said:


> I guess you'll have to put me in that category as well. It keeps me calm. When I listened to other stuff I was quite violent and pissed and angry all the time. If it wasn't for this randy guy I know in dows Iowa I probably would be a different person today and deff not on here


I call it being motivated!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

anyone interested in a john Deere x585 with cab heat and a bunch goodies with it? If there's some interest I can putup some pics. 47 blower or 52 broom


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;1823001 said:


> For once can you speak English?


but I like chicken and waffles

this next weeks temps {TH night} just might get down into the low 50's/ maybe upper 40's up here...
doubt it , but we'll see


----------



## ryde307

jimslawnsnow;1823004 said:


> anyone interested in a john Deere x585 with cab heat and a bunch goodies with it? If there's some interest I can putup some pics. 47 blower or 52 broom


I am just got a new account it would work well for


----------



## jimslawnsnow

ryde307;1823007 said:


> I am just got a new account it would work well for


I'll take some pics. Its all in prices now as its converted over to summer use.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1823006 said:


> but I like chicken and waffles
> 
> this next weeks temps {TH night} just might get down into the low 50's/ maybe upper 40's up here...
> doubt it , but we'll see


Is it me or has anyone noticed since winter we get a real hot week or warm week followed by a couple weeks of cool then average temps then hot again then cold again


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1823002 said:


> Easy look for the little kid with the ugly date


Ha. Yeah right. You wish!

and Snow, I listen to Rap/Hip-Hop, EDM, & got back into country after being sick of it for the past year.


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1823011 said:


> Ha. Yeah right. You wish!
> 
> and Snow, I listen to Rap/Hip-Hop, EDM, & got back into country after being sick of it for the past year.


Yup, terrible music.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1823012 said:


> Yup, terrible music.


Allllways...


----------



## qualitycut

Wow the talent at the fair


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1823019 said:


> Wow the talent at the fair


Must be in the midway!


----------



## TKLAWN

cbservicesllc;1823016 said:


> Allllways...


I'd like to hear mouth guitar guy cover that garbage!:laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1823028 said:


> I'd like to hear mouth guitar guy cover that garbage!:laughing:


Hahahahah!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Its miserable outside!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sprinkles in Shakopee.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1823022 said:


> Must be in the midway!


Yup toby keith concert


----------



## qualitycut

Gf just walked me by these girls wearing butty shorts butt cheeks were showing


----------



## qualitycut

She was going to take a picture with me by them to put on here but they were gone, sorry boys


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1823051 said:


> Gf just walked me by these girls wearing butty shorts butt cheeks were showing


Yeah baby!


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1823052 said:


> She was going to take a picture with me by them to put on here but they were gone, sorry boys


You know the rules pictures or it didnt happen!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1823051 said:


> Gf just walked me by these girls wearing butty shorts butt cheeks were showing


Pictures or it didn't happen.


----------



## qualitycut

Read my other post


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1823067 said:


> Read my other post


Ya.... It didn't happen.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1823073 said:


> Ya.... It didn't happen.


I dont care what you guys think lol i seen it. Spank bank


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1823073 said:


> Ya.... It didn't happen.


He is dreaming.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1823087 said:


> He is dreaming.


He's drunk...


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1823085 said:


> I dont care what you guys think lol i seen it. Spank bank


Pictures are always better than the bank!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1823090 said:


> Pictures are always better than the bank!


For sure!...


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1823073 said:


> Ya.... It didn't happen.


I dont care what you think snow guy i seen it


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1823096 said:


> I dont care what you think snow guy i seen it


Hahahahah!

Easy there big guy, its ok.


----------



## SnowGuy73

73° calm overcast humid.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1823109 said:


> Hahahahah!
> 
> Easy there big guy, its ok.


I got the picture in my head, from what i can remember lol


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1823109 said:


> Hahahahah!
> 
> Easy there big guy, its ok.


Im not mad


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1823114 said:


> I got the picture in my head, from what i can remember lol


Just remember, alcohol will make a one a ten....

Good thing its only in your head and not your bed!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1823116 said:


> Im not mad


I know, you seem like the type that can take a joke.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1823116 said:


> Im not mad


Don't be mad be happy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1823124 said:


> Don't be mad be happy.


What tine you heading to the fair?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Light drizzle here


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1823130 said:


> Light drizzle here


Just clouds here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Heavy fog here.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1823122 said:


> Just remember, alcohol will make a one a ten....
> 
> Good thing its only in your head and not your bed!


Bed wouldnt be bad, at least something different


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ryde here the x585 tractor part



















I have a bunch more but my phone is being dumb. I'll try later


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1823133 said:


> Bed wouldnt be bad, at least something different


Hehehe...

Agreed! Variety is good.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1823134 said:


> Ryde here the x585 tractor part
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a bunch more but my phone is being dumb. I'll try later


What are you asking for it?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1823129 said:


> What tine you heading to the fair?


Now. Stupid jumper on 394 is holding up the show.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1823145 said:


> Now. Stupid jumper on 394 is holding up the show.


I'm on my way now too


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1823145 said:


> Now. Stupid jumper on 394 is holding up the show.


Copy that.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1823148 said:


> I'm on my way now too


Usually we go in the morning to but going about noon this year.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1823149 said:


> Copy that.....


Wife and kid came with.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1823151 said:


> Wife and kid came with.


You doing anything for the fd or just family time?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1823152 said:


> You doing anything for the fd or just family time?


Just family time. I wanted peace and quiet time then they taged along.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1823153 said:


> Just family time. I wanted peace and quiet time then they taged along.


Haha, same here.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1823141 said:


> What are you asking for it?


Hoping in the 11k range or trade for your truck even up. It has lots of goodies


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1823156 said:


> Hoping in the 11k range or trade for your truck even up. It has lots of goodies


Nice. Probably worth it.

Did you post it on here, Lawnsite, and Craigslist?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1823157 said:


> Nice. Probably worth it.
> 
> Did you post it on here, Lawnsite, and Craigslist?


Just here so far. Haven't gotten to CL yet. And lawn site.... yeah not sure. Most of them want a used mower in showroom condition


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1823165 said:


> Just here so far. Haven't gotten to CL yet. And lawn site.... yeah not sure. Most of them want a used mower in showroom condition


Still, it gets the word out.

Sold my truck and plows without even listing them!


----------



## Polarismalibu

And the views are great already!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1823173 said:


> And the views are great already!!


That's what I like to hear.


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1823173 said:
 

> And the views are great already!!


They sure are!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1823177 said:


> They sure are!!


Sounds wonderful!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1823177 said:


> They sure are!!


Fat chicks and fanny packs??


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1823181 said:


> Fat chicks and fanny packs??


Skinny chicks in yoga pants.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1823183 said:


> Skinny chicks in yoga pants.


Sounds like my Target. Any yoga shorts? Trust me....they are fantastic.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1823181 said:


> Fat chicks and fanny packs??


Plenty of this too I'm sure.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1823183 said:


> Skinny chicks in yoga pants.


Can't wait.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1823181 said:


> Fat chicks and fanny packs??


Hell yeah !!! Jk!! Yoga pants on skinny chicks


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1823190 said:


> Can't wait.


Your missing out!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1823196 said:


> Your missing out!


Should be there by 14:00.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1823204 said:


> Should be there by 14:00.


Perfect as I leave.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1823204 said:


> Should be there by 14:00.












They got a spot for your beer cooler!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1823208 said:


> Perfect as I leave.


Your leaving that early? Should come up on machinery hill and say hi


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1823208 said:


> Perfect as I leave.


That's a short trip.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1823211 said:


> They got a spot for your beer cooler!!


Nice!

Did you ask if that is available for the commercial models?


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1823218 said:


> Nice!
> 
> Did you ask if that is available for the commercial models?


Didn't ask but I'm sure you can get it


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1823218 said:


> Nice!
> 
> Did you ask if that is available for the commercial models?


Be a good spot for a spot sprayer too


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1823211 said:


> They got a spot for your beer cooler!!


If you could flip that up and lock it out of the way, it would be nice for my guys that drive mowers from little spot to little spot while mowing the city.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1823227 said:


> If you could flip that up and lock it out of the way, it would be nice for my guys that drive mowers from little spot to little spot while mowing the city.


I'm sure you could make it flip up


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1823217 said:


> That's a short trip.


The wife that HAD to come with has to work at 3.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1823236 said:


> The wife that HAD to come with has to work at 3.


That sucks.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1823241 said:


> That sucks.


Yeah for me.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1823241 said:


> That sucks.


You here yet?


----------



## Polarismalibu

So meant hotties!!


----------



## qualitycut

Weather in duluth is perfect 70 cloudy and drunk


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1823257 said:


> You here yet?


Yeah about 13:30


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1823276 said:


> Weather in duluth is perfect 70 cloudy and drunk


 Nice.........


----------



## cbservicesllc

Great views at the Fair... lots of yoga pants... also some not so great views... yikes!


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1823282 said:


> Great views at the Fair... lots of yoga pants... also some not so great views... yikes!


You got that right!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1823278 said:


> Yeah about 13:30


I have probably walked passed you a bunch then lol


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1823282 said:


> Great views at the Fair... lots of yoga pants... also some not so great views... yikes!


Agreed......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1823288 said:


> I have probably walked passed you a bunch then lol


I was thinking the same when I wrote that.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1823282 said:


> Great views at the Fair... lots of yoga pants... also some not so great views... yikes!


I didn't see you but I did feed Riley some cookies.


----------



## SnowGuy73

The best split of hot and odd women is in the bazziar!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1823297 said:


> The best split of hot and odd women is in the bazziar!


We were just in there. Over by the food building now


----------



## BossPlow614

Well we're just getting on the bus to go to the fair. Had a couple drinks before we left. Should be fun!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1823297 said:


> The best split of hot and odd women is in the bazziar!


It was the same at my county fair. Figured they all were the same


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Sure is getting dark early


----------



## SnowGuy73

Watching hot girls eat giant pickles!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1823325 said:


> Watching hot girls eat giant pickles!


And where am I missing this at??


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1823326 said:


> And where am I missing this at??


Probably at the giant pickle stand


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1823328 said:


> Probably at the giant pickle stand


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1823326 said:


> And where am I missing this at??


It sure wouldn't be at my house.....

Married and all.......


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1823341 said:


> It sure wouldn't be at my house.....
> 
> Married and all.......


Yeah....I don't think he said baby dills.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1823326 said:


> And where am I missing this at??


The pickle place by the sky ride.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1823342 said:


> Yeah....I don't think he said baby dills.


Haha. Dick!


----------



## SnowGuy73

I won a giant chocolate doughnut in the midway!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1823345 said:


> I won a giant chocolate doughnut in the midway!


Did you eat it? Something about a donut from a Carney would creep me out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1823342 said:


> Yeah....I don't think he said baby dills.


Didn't take nearly as long as I thought it would for such a comment.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1823347 said:


> Didn't take nearly as long as I thought it would for such a comment.


Too easy.......


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1823345 said:


> I won a giant chocolate doughnut in the midway!


I saw those there huge!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1823346 said:


> Did you eat it? Something about a donut from a Carney would creep me out.


Its a pillow doughnut so no, I'm full.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1823347 said:


> Didn't take nearly as long as I thought it would for such a comment.


You left it way to open for a comment


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1823346 said:


> Did you eat it? Something about a donut from a Carney would creep me out.


It was originally a giant cake doughnut until the carnies were using it as a pillow for their hemorrhoids.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1823349 said:


> I saw those there huge!


Ya, I'm happy. Only took two tries too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1823352 said:


> It was originally a giant cake doughnut until the carnies were using it as a pillow for their hemorrhoids.


That's kind of what they look like, only about three feet round.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1823348 said:


> Too easy.......


I aim to entertain.


----------



## qualitycut

Me and my cousin just went through a whole bottle of McAllen 18 at the bar oops


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1823356 said:


> Me and my cousin just went through a whole bottle of McAllen 18 at the bar oops


No work for a week for you lol Saw one of your dads co workers at the fair he said he was at the concert with you last night. Pretty cool guy


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1823356 said:


> Me and my cousin just went through a whole bottle of McAllen 18 at the bar oops


Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Only 101 pages til we hit 4000


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1823356 said:


> Me and my cousin just went through a whole bottle of McAllen 18 at the bar oops


I just went through a large pizza in my bed.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1823358 said:


> No work for a week for you lol Saw one of your dads co workers at the fair he said he was at the concert with you last night. Pretty cool guy


Jim? ?????????


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1823363 said:


> I just went through a large pizza in my bed.


Just had a 20oz prime rib


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1823364 said:


> Jim? ?????????


Possibly I can't remember now. Talked to a lot of people today


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1823361 said:


> Only 101 pages til we hit 4000


Here we go.... .


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1823365 said:


> Just had a 20oz prime rib


That sounds good.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1823369 said:


> That sounds good.


You still have room for food?? I couldn't eat if I tried. Just noticed I spent $150 on food lol


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1823370 said:


> You still have room for food?? I couldn't eat if I tried. Just noticed I spent $150 on food lol


Holy hell!

There is always room for prime rib.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1823370 said:


> You still have room for food?? I couldn't eat if I tried. Just noticed I spent $150 on food lol


Wife and I did that a couple times in Vegas. Wondering why my shirts are tight this week.

Oh, and 100 pages.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1823365 said:


> Just had a 20oz prime rib


That just makes my stomach hurt thinking about eating that much. I barely can finish a 11 oz steak


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1823363 said:


> I just went through a large pizza in my bed.


That reminds me of a customer of mine. He got a new bed and the guys who brought it forgot the frame in the yard. Asked me to put it under his deck. OK grab 2 go get the next 2 and my hand is covered in something gross. I wipe it PFF in the grass while trying not to puke. Flip it over and its covered in food. I saw a sunflower seeds, pepperoni, popcorn, chips and who knows what else on this little frame maybe 1" by 4 feet or so. Still makes me gag. Was a couple weeks ago


----------



## qualitycut

You guys think your wife's going to the fair is bad, my gf is coming to strip club with me. Cafe!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Watching a new episode of gold rush. It has to do with parker. That kid aged about 3 years since last season


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1823380 said:


> You guys think your wife's going to the fair is bad, my gf is coming to strip club with me. Cafe!!!


Hahaha have fun with that. I know one that'll give ypy an private show for $500 then gf won't know. You could split it with snow


----------



## qualitycut

Gf left, got a lap dance, she was not happy


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1823378 said:


> That just makes my stomach hurt thinking about eating that much. I barely can finish a 11 oz steak


That's cute!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1823381 said:


> Watching a new episode of gold rush. It has to do with parker. That kid aged about 3 years since last season


That started again already+


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1823383 said:


> Gf left, got a lap dance, she was not happy


Hahahahah.

What did she expect?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1823382 said:


> Hahaha have fun with that. I know one that'll give ypy an private show for $500 then gf won't know. You could split it with snow


That's called a wobbly H or effle tower!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1823386 said:


> Hahahahah.
> 
> What did she expect?


Umm she called her parents for a ride home


----------



## SSS Inc.

Is that big blib if rain going to make it here??? I hope not.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1823397 said:


> Is that big blib if rain going to make it here??? I hope not.


Not supposed to. NWS has zero rain for me today.

I'm hoping not as well. For whatever reason things went slow this week and there's quite a bit of grass left this weekend.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1823398 said:


> Not supposed to. NWS has zero rain for me today.
> 
> I'm hoping not as well. For whatever reason things went slow this week and there's quite a bit of grass left this weekend.


I think its supposed to dry up as it comes our way. I just hate seeing big red areas moving my direction.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1823400 said:


> I think its supposed to dry up as it comes our way. I just hate seeing big red areas moving my direction.


Especially if you're with quality at the strip club!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1823385 said:


> That started again already+


I think its just a couple episodes. One highlighting parker then a recap of last season. New season starts in october


----------



## SnowGuy73

70° breezy overcast


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1823391 said:


> Umm she called her parents for a ride home


Lucky you!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1823406 said:


> I think its just a couple episodes. One highlighting parker then a recap of last season. New season starts in october


Oh, I see.


----------



## Greenery

Anyone headed to or at the sortie down in Lake City?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Raining down here. Nice and light


----------



## SnowGuy73

Just clouds and muggy here.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1823420 said:


> Just clouds and muggy here.


Give it about 45 minutes


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well, just got done mowing a car dealership.

Went in to have the cars moved off the grass in the front.

Waited, waited, waited, finally salesman guy comes over..."you know how to drive a stick?"

A couple of the cars were sticks and he couldn't move them.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1823427 said:


> Well, just got done mowing a car dealership.
> 
> Went in to have the cars moved off the grass in the front.
> 
> Waited, waited, waited, finally salesman guy comes over..."you know how to drive a stick?"
> 
> A couple of the cars were sticks and he couldn't move them.


You would think that would be a requirement to get the sales job there


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1823427 said:


> Well, just got done mowing a car dealership.
> 
> Went in to have the cars moved off the grass in the front.
> 
> Waited, waited, waited, finally salesman guy comes over..."you know how to drive a stick?"
> 
> A couple of the cars were sticks and he couldn't move them.


We all know sales men are not bright!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1823423 said:


> Give it about 45 minutes


Damn, might just have to lay on the couch all morning..


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1823431 said:



> We all know sales men are not bright!


Agreed.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This was a new car dealership, not a place with 6 cars on the side of the road with a guy filling in cause it's Saturday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Rain seems to be stuck were it is, not really moving.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Rain went right around me!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like more out to the west..


----------



## jimslawnsnow

We got 3/10ths. Nice soaker. Stood in it at an auction. It got done the same time the auction ended


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1823464 said:


> We got 3/10ths. Nice soaker. Stood in it at an auction. It got done the same time the auction ended


Buy anything?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1823465 said:


> Buy anything?


No. It was a neighbors farm auction. Was all crap that was pretty well used up. And no surprise, it was all over priced, even in the rain. Can't imagine if was a nice sunny day


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1823466 said:


> No. It was a neighbors farm auction. Was all crap that was pretty well used up. And no surprise, it was all over priced, even in the rain. Can't imagine if was a nice sunny day


I hear you, I'm going to one of those a week from Wednesday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak says big storm tomorrow.....

I will plan a picnic!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1823468 said:


> Novak says big storm tomorrow.....
> 
> I will plan a picnic!


Ummmm......OK. no one else is talking rain let alone storms for tomorrow.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Tuesday and Wednesday look to ba a wash


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1823468 said:


> Novak says big storm tomorrow.....
> 
> I will plan a picnic!


I will bring the beer!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1823474 said:


> Tuesday and Wednesday look to ba a wash


Hope not..


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1823488 said:


> I will bring the beer!


Perfect!..


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1823492 said:


> Hope not..


I'm sure Tuesday will be. Have a recall on my 06 dodge. Had it fixed out of pocket before the recall. Hope they can get my Money back. My Wednesday percentage has gone up as of now


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1823488 said:


> I will bring the beer!


I will bring the strippers


----------



## qualitycut

Was buying lunch today for the group and had my card declined, checked my voice mail from a 1800 number and they shut my card off because they thought it was stolen. Used a different car for the room. How embarrassing


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1823503 said:


> Was buying lunch today for the group and had my card declined, checked my voice mail from a 1800 number and they shut my card off because they thought it was stolen. Used a different car for the room. How embarrassing


That would suck!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1823502 said:


> I will bring the strippers


Sounds like this will be a good picnic!


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1823503 said:


> Was buying lunch today for the group and had my card declined, checked my voice mail from a 1800 number and they shut my card off because they thought it was stolen. Used a different car for the room. How embarrassing


I have had that happen twice this summer where they think it's stolen because I used it so many times in one day buying materials for a big job we did


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1823503 said:


> Was buying lunch today for the group and had my card declined, checked my voice mail from a 1800 number and they shut my card off because they thought it was stolen. Used a different car for the room. How embarrassing


Had that happen with my debit card once. They had a 600 a day limit on it. Told them to take that cafe off. I do have a different bank now though. Hasn't happened with them yet


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1823507 said:


> Had that happen with my debit card once. They had a 600 a day limit on it. Told them to take that cafe off. I do have a different bank now though. Hasn't happened with them yet


my limit is $2000 a day. I sure hope I don't need more then that!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1823507 said:


> Had that happen with my debit card once. They had a 600 a day limit on it. Told them to take that cafe off. I do have a different bank now though. Hasn't happened with them yet


Ya I had something like that once too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1823508 said:


> my limit is $2000 a day. I sure hope I don't need more then that!


Kod can get spendy!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1823497 said:


> I'm sure Tuesday will be. Have a recall on my 06 dodge. Had it fixed out of pocket before the recall. Hope they can get my Money back. My Wednesday percentage has gone up as of now


Left front wheel bearing or whatever it was? Did the same thing. Never thought if seeing if they'd cover it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1823506 said:


> I have had that happen twice this summer where they think it's stolen because I used it so many times in one day buying materials for a big job we did


It happens to me when I fill the plow trucks up back to back to back at the pay at the pump.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1823512 said:


> It happens to me when I fill the plow trucks up back to back to back at the pay at the pump.


I was going to say the same thing. My bank's fraud detection unit flags my account when I fill up at multiple pumps at once. It's happened several times.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

No family home again tonight. I'm going home to this.....


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1823506 said:


> I have had that happen twice this summer where they think it's stolen because I used it so many times in one day buying materials for a big job we did


Wasnt my business card, i dont think it helped they just sent me a new card because they thought it was comprised


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1823511 said:


> Left front wheel bearing or whatever it was? Did the same thing. Never thought if seeing if they'd cover it.


Tie rod. I can hear it again. The service guy is the one who said to turn into them since they put the same junk part back in as it wasn't recalled then. I'll have to have them check for more recalls. I know I had a couple things done 3-4 years ago too under recall. Can't remember what though


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1823521 said:


> Wasnt my business card, i dont think it helped they just sent me a new card because they thought it was comprised


I could see that. They probably keep it on higher alert after issuing new cards. Better safe than sorry. But what a pain in the a hole embarrassing


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1823522 said:


> Tie rod. I can hear it again. The service guy is the one who said to turn into them since they put the same junk part back in as it wasn't recalled then. I'll have to have them check for more recalls. I know I had a couple things done 3-4 years ago too under recall. Can't remember what though


That's right tie rod.

I had an outside shop do mine, probably out of luck.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1823520 said:


> No family home again tonight. I'm going home to this.....


ummm looks like something a chick would drink but more power to Ya.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1823525 said:


> ummm looks like something a chick would drink but more power to Ya.


I'm a pansy. You woulda been embarrassed to have been hanging with me in Vegas.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1823525 said:


> ummm looks like something a chick would drink but more power to Ya.


Agree, also a six pack looks like any other night for at least a few of on here!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1823526 said:


> I'm a pansy. You woulda been embarrassed to have been hanging with me in Vegas.


Naw, probably would've just made fun of you to the point of you crying in your wine cooler!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Just like yesterday, the sun is poking out just in time for it to set.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1823537 said:


> Just like yesterday, the sun is poking out just in time for it to set.


It's a beautiful day out and the mountains are blue!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1823532 said:


> Naw, probably would've just made fun of you to the point of you crying in your wine cooler!


Trust me. When I used to drink Apple Pucker / Zima, couldn't be made more fun of than that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm in a quandary. Do I watch Bristol? Or the preseason Vikings?


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1823541 said:


> Trust me. When I used to drink Apple Pucker / Zima, couldn't be made more fun of than that.


They still make Zima??


----------



## qualitycut

I think im in bed for the night after e eating grizzlies


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Vikes looked good on that drive. Holy cow!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1823540 said:


> It's a beautiful day out and the mountains are blue!


Same here.... Drinking the 16oz silos tonight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1823550 said:


> They still make Zima??


No, that was years ago.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1823541 said:


> Trust me. When I used to drink Apple Pucker / Zima, couldn't be made more fun of than that.


Hahahahah!

Nice.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh oh...Gordon has smoke coming out of his car!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1823542 said:


> I'm in a quandary. Do I watch Bristol? Or the preseason Vikings?


Neither for me, Bon fire and beer.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1823551 said:


> I think im in bed for the night after e eating grizzlies


Not sure I wantto know.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1823560 said:


> Hahahahah!
> 
> Nice.


Drink 1/4 bottle of Zima, fill it back up with Apple Pucker. Just like drinking apple kool-aid. DE-lish.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1823551 said:


> I think im in bed for the night after e eating grizzlies


Odd name for a stripper???


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1823521 said:


> Wasnt my business card, i dont think it helped they just sent me a new card because they thought it was comprised


I'm sure they would be watching a personal card closer. When I got a new card it was locked within two days


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1823565 said:


> Drink 1/4 bottle of Zima, fill it back up with Apple Pucker. Just like drinking apple kool-aid. DE-lish.


Hmmmmm..

I will stick with Coors.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1823567 said:


> I'm sure they would be watching a personal card closer. When I got a new card it was locked within two days


That's helpful!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

First four are down. Was nervous I should a got a 12 pack. Did some digging in the fridge, found an Angry Orchard, Bud Lite Lime, 3 Shock Tops and a bottle of wine. 

Guess I'm good to go.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1823556 said:


> Vikes looked good on that drive. Holy cow!!


Cassel.... Patterson......Peterson..... LET'S GO!


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1823571 said:


> First four are down. Was nervous I should a got a 12 pack. Did some digging in the fridge, found an Angry Orchard, Bud Lite Lime, 3 Shock Tops and a bottle of wine.
> 
> Guess I'm good to go.


Sounds like a headache in the making.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1823572 said:


> Cassel.... Patterson......Peterson..... LET'S GO!


Yeah baby!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1823573 said:


> Sounds like a headache in the making.


Pretty sure there is a bottle of Vodka in there somewhere as well.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1823575 said:


> Pretty sure there is a bottle of Vodka in there somewhere as well.


I'd be naked in >5 minutes.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1823563 said:


> Neither for me, Bon fire and beer.


Same here.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1823566 said:


> Odd name for a stripper???


Resturant in duluth, im one eyeing it. Bed time


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1823576 said:


> I'd be naked in >5 minutes.


Thanks for the night mares!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1823576 said:


> I'd be naked in >5 minutes.


Well then....


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1823583 said:


> Well then....


Hahahahah!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm almost there......

















Still got the sock on.

















SOCKS!!!!! SOCKS on!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1823586 said:


> I'm almost there......
> 
> Still got the sock on.
> 
> SOCKS!!!!! SOCKS on!!!!!


Huh?

You don't drink often do you....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Negative.....


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1823576 said:


> I'd be naked in >5 minutes.


Yea i would be too.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1823587 said:


> Huh?
> 
> You don't drink often do you....


I never really drink and I can hold my liquor better than him


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1823593 said:


> I never really drink and I can hold my liquor better than him


C'mon... just screwing around.

When I start typing like quality did the other day, without the excuse of a new keyboard, THEN we have issues.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1823594 said:


> C'mon... just screwing around.
> 
> When I start typing like quality did the other day, without the excuse of a new keyboard, THEN we have issues.


So in about a hour?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1823596 said:


> So in about a hour?


Pretty much.


----------



## qualitycut

Its going to snow in duluth tonight i think cafe cold up here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

those 6 are done


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1823591 said:


> Yea i would be too.


Hahahahah.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1823593 said:


> I never really drink and I can hold my liquor better than him


Hahahahah.

Also.


----------



## BossPlow614

Yesterday we rode in my buddy's 2011 Powerstroke down to Cottage Grove to his gf & sister's place before going to the fair. 


Fell in love with the truck!! 

Might just have to venture to the dark side, even though I'm not brand specific.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Vikings are looking good..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1823616 said:


> Vikings are looking good..


I agree. I wanted to take the under last week in Vegas for them to win 6 games, but never got back to the sports book.

Might be a good thing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1823596 said:


> So in about a hour?


4 minutes...... Looking like you might have called it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1823616 said:


> Vikings are looking good..


Go Teddy Go!

BTW: Just so I can rub it in a bit I got to park the wife's van about 20' from the space tower tonight.  Someday when I have to park with the "common folk" again it will be a sad day. :crying:


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1823612 said:


> Yesterday we rode in my buddy's 2011 Powerstroke down to Cottage Grove to his gf & sister's place before going to the
> 
> Fell in love with the truck!!
> 
> Might just have to venture to the dark side, even though I'm not brand specific.


 try a 2013 plus better yet


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1823621 said:


> try a 2013 plus better yet


Try a 2014 Dodge Laramie.... Better better yet, PLUS cheaper!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1823619 said:


> Go Teddy Go!
> 
> BTW: Just so I can rub it in a bit I got to park the wife's van about 20' from the space tower tonight.  Someday when I have to park with the "common folk" again it will be a sad day. :crying:


Uh, we don't need to hear about your rubbing it.... Rubbing it in, rubbing one out, none of that!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1823622 said:


> Try a 2014 Dodge Laramie.... Better better yet, PLUS cheaper!!!!


Only if they would change those damn seats they'd have a great truck again. Drove my dads 11 on Thursday for a few hours straight. Barely could walk after. I drove my Chevy 3500 for 30 hours straight to Michigan and back. Wasn't really stiff. How the hell do you do your 40 hour snow marathons?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1823629 said:


> Only if they would change those damn seats they'd have a great truck again. Drove my dads 11 on Thursday for a few hours straight. Barely could walk after. I drove my Chevy 3500 for 30 hours straight to Michigan and back. Wasn't really stiff. How the hell do you do your 40 hour snow marathons?


Heated seats. I will agree the leather in the 2014 isn't as comfortable as the cloth in the '13.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1823622 said:


> Try a 2014 Dodge Laramie.... Better better yet, PLUS cheaper!!!!


Agree!! Had a 2011 f350 now love the Ram!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1823628 said:


> Uh, we don't need to hear about your rubbing it.... Rubbing it in, rubbing one out, none of that!!


Agreed!......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bowl of Fried Rice probably wasn't the best choice right now, especially with a fork. Should a used a spoon.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1823596 said:


> So in about a hour?


Bout hour n thrity

You know how hard it is to make your phone misspell on purpose???


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1823630 said:


> Heated seats. I will agree the leather in the 2014 isn't as comfortable as the cloth in the '13.


The heat kills my back even more


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1823612 said:


> Yesterday we rode in my buddy's 2011 Powerstroke down to Cottage Grove to his gf & sister's place before going to the fair.
> 
> Fell in love with the truck!!
> 
> Might just have to venture to the dark side, even though I'm not brand specific.


Yeah the 11 was the brand new motor my 14 is awesome almost traded it for a 15 today though lol


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1823636 said:


> Bout hour n thrity
> 
> You know how hard it is to make your phone misspell on purpose???


Hard unless you are quality.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1823639 said:


> Hard unless you are quality.


True........ Although I'd better back off, I'd like to sub his skid.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1823639 said:


> Hard unless you are quality.


Agread......

See what I did there!


----------



## gmcdan

*wasnt someone on here looking ?*

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/grd/4599536816.html


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1823636 said:


> Bout hour n thrity
> 
> You know how hard it is to make your phone misspell on purpose???


Turn autocorrect off then you won't have a problem.


----------



## SnowGuy73

gmcdan;1823649 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/grd/4599536816.html


You should change that phone number.... Makes it a b!tch to call from a mobile phone.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Am burger done tree elephant play blue you box.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1823656 said:


> Am burger done tree elephant play blue you box.


Ummm......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1823657 said:


> Ummm......


Mi adtempt att mis spele

Now I have a bunch of words added to my dictionary.


----------



## gmcdan

SnowGuy73;1823655 said:


> You should change that phone number.... Makes it a b!tch to call from a mobile phone.


its not mine but I thought someone here was looking just a heads up .


----------



## SnowGuy73

gmcdan;1823662 said:


> its not mine but I thought someone here was looking just a heads up .


Oh..........


----------



## Green Grass

Anyone know what happened to quality?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1823665 said:


> Anyone know what happened to quality?


He said he was heading to bed. Same as what I'm doing.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1823665 said:


> Anyone know what happened to quality?


Bed, maybe.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1823667 said:


> Bed, maybe.


He must be getting old.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;1823668 said:


> He must be getting old.


Is it really snows bday?


----------



## Deershack

gmcdan;1823649 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/grd/4599536816.html


I am, but the GPM on that one is too high for my 642b. I only have a 10-12 GPM pump. Thanks for the thought.


----------



## SSS Inc.

heavy rain in Bloomington cafe this


----------



## SnowGuy73

73° breezy overcast.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Pouring here right now.

Doesn't look to last too long.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1823680 said:


> Pouring here right now.
> 
> Doesn't look to last too long.


Everything missed me again.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Snowing in Montana.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1823685 said:
 

> Everything missed me again.


It came down hard for ten minutes in shakopee at our shop. Its not wet by you?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1823686 said:


> Snowing in Montana.


Heard they had storm warnings out and its the earliest in history or that what's recorded. Hope that crap stays away for several months. Then get 5 3" snows DEC,Jan,Feb and warms up and do clean uos in march and April again. Ahh who Ami kidding. That's too perfect


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1823687 said:


> It came down hard for ten minutes in shakopee at our shop. Its not wet by you?


Nope. Just got back from the station, looks like the rain fell from about Shakopee towing and east.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1823688 said:


> Heard they had storm warnings out and its the earliest in history or that what's recorded. Hope that crap stays away for several months. Then get 5 3" snows DEC,Jan,Feb and warms up and do clean uos in march and April again. Ahh who Ami kidding. That's too perfect


I hope we get 110" this winter!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1823689 said:


> Nope. Just got back from the station, looks like the rain fell from about Shakopee towing and east.


That was a sharp line. It had to end somewhere.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1823690 said:


> I hope we get 110" this winter!


Me and you are finally on the same page.


----------



## TKLAWN

Any opinions on Load Trail trailers? Looking for a new skid trailer.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1823694 said:


> Any opinions on Load Trail trailers? Looking for a new skid trailer.


My 16' open trailer is a Load Trail.

Used every day, about 60 miles / day / average.

Hauls a ZTR / Grandstand / push, typical setup.

Does fine. Twin 3500 lb axles.

As with all of these trailers, have had to rebuild the ramp mesh in the rear.

Shouldn't need to worry about that with your skid trailer.

I would buy another.

However, I think Polaris bought a Load Trail dump and has had issues with it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1823692 said:


> That was a sharp line. It had to end somewhere.


Ya, weird!


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1823694 said:


> Any opinions on Load Trail trailers? Looking for a new skid trailer.


Yup, I know someone who has a Deckover and lives it!


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1823694 said:


> Any opinions on Load Trail trailers? Looking for a new skid trailer.


Hahahahah!

edit:wrong reply.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1823693 said:


> Me and you are finally on the same page.


Hahahahah!


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1823697 said:


> Yup, I know someone who has a Deckover and lives it!


I second that.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

TKLAWN;1823694 said:


> Any opinions on Load Trail trailers? Looking for a new skid trailer.


We have 3 of their dump trailers at work. They seem to hold up pretty well to all the hauling we do.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I like Towmaster. . What size are you looking for? I may sell a 16' t10


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1823709 said:


> I like Towmaster. . What size are you looking for? I may sell a 16' t10


Tow master is also nice, but so spendy!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1823710 said:


> Tow master is also nice, but so spendy!


They are built really well. They don't get bent ramps and stuff like that. You can keep them 20 years and they hold up great. We have a few fellings and they are nice but a little weaker. When we buy new its always tow master.


----------



## Green Grass

Snow happy day all about you.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

John Dee has pics of snow falling posted.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1823693 said:


> Me and you are finally on the same page.


I hope you get that 110"all at once and I get 5" . I would laugh so hard I'd break a few ribs!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1823713 said:


> Snow happy day all about you.


Huh?

Still drunk?!

Haha.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1823716 said:


> I hope you get that 110"all at once and I get 5" . I would laugh so hard I'd break a few ribs!!


That would suck!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1823715 said:


> John Dee has pics of snow falling posted.


I saw that......


----------



## Polarismalibu

TKLAWN;1823694 said:


> Any opinions on Load Trail trailers? Looking for a new skid trailer.


I got a load trail dump this year. It's a nice trailer I had a issue with the pump because I seemed to over load it to many times. They out a bigger pump in under warranty for me and now it works great. I would buy another one. If I didn't have a felling skid trailer I would go for a load trail one.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1823717 said:


> Huh?
> 
> Still drunk?!
> 
> Haha.


Fine happy birthday old man!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1823725 said:


> Fine happy birthday old man!


Oh, gotcha!

Thanks!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1823725 said:


> Fine happy birthday old man!


I knew what you were talking about. Must be his old age. Even though I'm a year older than him


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1823731 said:


> I knew what you were talking about. Must be his old age. Even though I'm a year older than him


Could be..


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1823731 said:


> I knew what you were talking about. Must be his old age. Even though I'm a year older than him


Maybe not enough blue mountains for him.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.startribune.com/local/minneapolis/272438391.html

Another news article about the apartments we were doing in Uptown this spring.

Blue, Lime, Flux.

Too bad there isn't more outdoor maintenance at these targets, they are complete money makers trying to keep everything new and exciting.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1823738 said:


> http://www.startribune.com/local/minneapolis/272438391.html
> 
> Another news article about the apartments we were doing in Uptown this spring.
> 
> Blue, Lime, Flux.
> 
> Too bad there isn't more outdoor maintenance at these targets, they are complete money makers trying to keep everything new and exciting.


$1700 a month for a one bedroom... geez!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1823743 said:


> $1700 a month for a one bedroom... geez!


$1700 is low end, they go up to $4,000 per month.

They all have about 200- 250 apartments per building.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Awesome. This nonirrigated, nonfertilized grass was just mowed Wednesday.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1823751 said:


> Awesome. This nonirrigated, nonfertilized grass was just mowed Wednesday.


I have a lot starting to do that. The irrigated and treated lawns look shaggy a day after mowing. Its like may and June all over again.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Good luck!!!
http://m.startribune.com/?id=272478481


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1823751 said:


> Awesome. This nonirrigated, nonfertilized grass was just mowed Wednesday.


Yea and the non fertilized part is whats doing it, the weeds and crab grass are 
growing fast.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1823783 said:


> Good luck!!!
> http://m.startribune.com/?id=272478481


I'm not buying it. Didn't they predict a bad winter that it snowed 3 1/2 times?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1823790 said:


> I'm not buying it. Didn't they predict a bad winter that it snowed 3 1/2 times?


Correct, the winter we got almost 100".


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I never bought into the farmer almanac


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Eating at Texas roadhouse. Dang the radio is loud


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1823790 said:


> I'm not buying it. Didn't they predict a bad winter that it snowed 3 1/2 times?


They predicted last year. NWS said warm and no snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Don't believe I've been in Rogers as many times before as I have this year.

Gonna have ta move here soon.


----------



## BossPlow614

I have a potential buyer for my plow & mount. Do any of the Chevy guys know if the boss mount for an 01 fit an 02 Chevy/GMC 2500hd?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1823799 said:


> Don't believe I've been in Rogers as many times before as I have this year.
> 
> Gonna have ta move here soon.


I'll trade houses with you!


----------



## djagusch

BossPlow614;1823800 said:


> I have a potential buyer for my plow & mount. Do any of the Chevy guys know if the boss mount for an 01 fit an 02 Chevy/GMC 2500hd?


If both are 2500 yes.


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1823800 said:


> I have a potential buyer for my plow & mount. Do any of the Chevy guys know if the boss mount for an 01 fit an 02 Chevy/GMC 2500hd?


01 and 02 should be the same if there both the hd


----------



## SnowGuy73

I hear thunder....


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1823807 said:


> I hear thunder....


Getting dark here.


----------



## TKLAWN

Downpour!
Thanks for the replies on the trailer. They seem well built and reasonably priced, just haven't had any experience with them.


----------



## Green Grass

Green Grass;1823810 said:


> Getting dark here.


Thunder and pouring out here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1823812 said:


> Thunder and pouring out here.


Just cloudy here.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1823798 said:


> They predicted last year. NWS said warm and no snow.


Here's what they say when I put in my zip code


----------



## Polarismalibu

TKLAWN;1823811 said:


> Downpour!
> Thanks for the replies on the trailer. They seem well built and reasonably priced, just haven't had any experience with them.


You won't regret getting one


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1823815 said:


> Here's what they say when I put in my zip code


So cold and dry...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Tornado watch.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1823821 said:


> Tornado watch.


For?????....


----------



## CityGuy

Rained for 5 minutes here. Now it's sunny


----------



## CityGuy

Tornado watches up pretty much for the whole state. I really wish they were winter storm warnings instead.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1823825 said:


> For?????....


Event:	Tornado Watch
Alert:	
TORNADO WATCH 475 IS IN EFFECT UNTIL 1100 PM CDT FOR THE 
FOLLOWING LOCATIONS 
MN

. MINNESOTA COUNTIES INCLUDED ARE 
AITKIN ANOKA BELTRAMI 
BENTON CARLTON CARVER 
CASS CHISAGO CLEARWATER 
CROW WING DAKOTA HENNEPIN 
HUBBARD ISANTI ITASCA 
KANABEC KOOCHICHING LAKE OF THE WOODS 
MCLEOD MEEKER MILLE LACS 
MORRISON PINE RAMSEY 
ROSEAU SCOTT SHERBURNE 
STEARNS TODD WADENA 
WASHINGTON WRIGHT


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sun is back out.


----------



## BossPlow614

djagusch;1823802 said:


> If both are 2500 yes.


Indeed they are. Perfect, I can get the whole unit sold & buy myself a new one and hopefully a new truck!

My buddy has an F350, the gvwr is 13k, if you were to hook that to a 14k dump trailer or skid trailer, that puts you in the category of needing a CDL, he only pulls his 10k gross enclosed trailer for mowing so that's not a big deal for him but it is for me. I'd much rather have a 1-ton as the tabs are cheaper but i have no intentions on getting a CDL.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1823828 said:


> Event:	Tornado Watch
> Alert:
> TORNADO WATCH 475 IS IN EFFECT UNTIL 1100 PM CDT FOR THE
> FOLLOWING LOCATIONS
> MN
> 
> . MINNESOTA COUNTIES INCLUDED ARE
> AITKIN ANOKA BELTRAMI
> BENTON CARLTON CARVER
> CASS CHISAGO CLEARWATER
> CROW WING DAKOTA HENNEPIN
> HUBBARD ISANTI ITASCA
> KANABEC KOOCHICHING LAKE OF THE WOODS
> MCLEOD MEEKER MILLE LACS
> MORRISON PINE RAMSEY
> ROSEAU SCOTT SHERBURNE
> STEARNS TODD WADENA
> WASHINGTON WRIGHT


This............


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1823825 said:


> For?????....


Me.........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1823828 said:


> Event:	Tornado Watch
> Alert:
> TORNADO WATCH 475 IS IN EFFECT UNTIL 1100 PM CDT FOR THE
> FOLLOWING LOCATIONS
> MN
> 
> . MINNESOTA COUNTIES INCLUDED ARE
> AITKIN ANOKA BELTRAMI
> BENTON CARLTON CARVER
> CASS CHISAGO CLEARWATER
> CROW WING DAKOTA HENNEPIN
> HUBBARD ISANTI ITASCA
> KANABEC KOOCHICHING LAKE OF THE WOODS
> MCLEOD MEEKER MILLE LACS
> MORRISON PINE RAMSEY
> ROSEAU SCOTT SHERBURNE
> STEARNS TODD WADENA
> WASHINGTON WRIGHT


Not me then....yet


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1823833 said:


> Me.........


And me......


----------



## unit28

Watch county notification for watch 475
national weather service twin cities/chanhassen mn
346 pm cdt sun aug 24 2014

the national weather service has issued tornado watch 475 in
effect until 11 pm cdt this evening for the following areas

in minnesota this watch includes 19 counties

in central minnesota

benton mcleod meeker
morrison sherburne stearns
todd wright

in east central minnesota

anoka carver chisago
dakota hennepin isanti
kanabec mille lacs ramsey
scott washington

in wisconsin this watch includes 3 counties

in northwest wisconsin

polk

in west central wisconsin

pierce st. Croix

this includes the cities of...blaine...cambridge...center city...
Chaska...elk river...hastings...hudson...hutchinson...
Litchfield...little falls...long prairie...minneapolis...
Monticello...mora...osceola...princeton...river falls...
Sauk rapids...shakopee...st. Cloud...st. Paul and stillwater.


----------



## BossPlow614

Does anyone plow residential in St Louis Park?


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1823830 said:


> Indeed they are. Perfect, I can get the whole unit sold & buy myself a new one and hopefully a new truck!
> 
> My buddy has an F350, the gvwr is 13k, if you were to hook that to a 14k dump trailer or skid trailer, that puts you in the category of needing a CDL, he only pulls his 10k gross enclosed trailer for mowing so that's not a big deal for him but it is for me. I'd much rather have a 1-ton as the tabs are cheaper but i have no intentions on getting a CDL.


The f350 I looked at yesturday was at 11,400gvrw


----------



## BossPlow614

What body style was it?

I know quality has a 350 & always pulls a dump trailer, what does your truck's gvwr?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1823830 said:


> Indeed they are. Perfect, I can get the whole unit sold & buy myself a new one and hopefully a new truck!
> 
> My buddy has an F350, the gvwr is 13k, if you were to hook that to a 14k dump trailer or skid trailer, that puts you in the category of needing a CDL, he only pulls his 10k gross enclosed trailer for mowing so that's not a big deal for him but it is for me. I'd much rather have a 1-ton as the tabs are cheaper but i have no intentions on getting a CDL.


FWIW, tabs aren't cheaper anymore as of 2 years ago. That's what I was thinking when I got my '14. :crying:

Unless it is for a dually, but it isn't for my SRW.


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1823841 said:


> What body style was it?
> 
> I know quality has a 350 & always pulls a dump trailer, what does your truck's gvwr?


It was a crew cab short box with the diesel. Mines a f250 crew cab short box with the diesel and I'm right at 10k


----------



## NorthernProServ

BossPlow614;1823830 said:


> Indeed they are. Perfect, I can get the whole unit sold & buy myself a new one and hopefully a new truck!
> 
> My buddy has an F350, the gvwr is 13k, if you were to hook that to a 14k dump trailer or skid trailer, that puts you in the category of needing a CDL, he only pulls his 10k gross enclosed trailer for mowing so that's not a big deal for him but it is for me. I'd much rather have a 1-ton as the tabs are cheaper but i have no intentions on getting a CDL.


What year was the 350?

Never seen one with a 13k gvwr. Only 11,400 and I know they have a option to have a 10k gvwr also.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Speaking of trucks...having been looking at New ones lately here too.

If you had to pick...

Extended cab with 8' bed (37gallon tank) 
Crew cab 6.5' bed(26 gallon tank)

?


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;1823847 said:


> Speaking of trucks...having been looking at New ones lately here too.
> 
> If you had to pick...
> 
> Extended cab with 8' bed (37gallon tank)
> Crew cab 6.5' bed(26 gallon tank)
> 
> ?


Had a extended cab way back. Got my 03 with a crew cab and now my 14 is a crew can as well. I wouldn't go back to a extended cab for my daily driver.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1823843 said:


> FWIW, tabs aren't cheaper anymore as of 2 years ago. That's what I was thinking when I got my '14. :crying:
> 
> Unless it is for a dually, but it isn't for my SRW.


The heck if it isn't. My 14 is $99. IRS a 3500. Dads 11 2500 is 3-400. I think our 13 van is 459 or in that area


----------



## SnowGuy73

I hear thunder again.


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ;1823847 said:


> Speaking of trucks...having been looking at New ones lately here too.
> 
> If you had to pick...
> 
> Extended cab with 8' bed (37gallon tank)
> Crew cab 6.5' bed(26 gallon tank)
> 
> ?


Depends on what you are looking for. If you are looking for work purpose only then extened unless you need the space for crew. 
If it is multi purpose and hauling the family around then crew.

Also consider what you plow. Drives or commercial.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1823850 said:


> I hear thunder again.


Bright and sunny here again. Few high clouds.

Calm before the storm?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1823851 said:


> Depends on what you are looking for. If you are looking for work purpose only then extened unless you need the space for crew.
> If it is multi purpose and hauling the family around then crew.
> 
> Also consider what you plow. Drives or commercial.


There the same wheel base almost


----------



## SnowGuy73

Crew cab with 6.5.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1823852 said:


> Bright and sunny here again. Few high clouds.
> 
> Calm before the storm?


Could be..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Here are the ratings for my new 3500.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

After tonight, NWS has all rain out of the forecast this week for me.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1823843 said:


> FWIW, tabs aren't cheaper anymore as of 2 years ago. That's what I was thinking when I got my '14. :crying:
> 
> Unless it is for a dually, but it isn't for my SRW.


My 3500 is still $99 for my YA plates at 12000LBS and it was new last year.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak says supercell storms.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1823858 said:


> After tonight, NWS has all rain out of the forecast this week for me.


Same, 20% Friday is all.


----------



## jimslawnsnow




----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1823862 said:


>


That sucks!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1823859 said:


> My 3500 is still $99 for my YA plates at 12000LBS and it was new last year.


I'm gonna have to do some checking........


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1823856 said:


> Here are the ratings for my new 3500.




My new 3500


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1823830 said:


> Indeed they are. Perfect, I can get the whole unit sold & buy myself a new one and hopefully a new truck!
> 
> My buddy has an F350, the gvwr is 13k, if you were to hook that to a 14k dump trailer or skid trailer, that puts you in the category of needing a CDL, he only pulls his 10k gross enclosed trailer for mowing so that's not a big deal for him but it is for me. I'd much rather have a 1-ton as the tabs are cheaper but i have no intentions on getting a CDL.


My gvw is 11 something.


----------



## BossPlow614

NorthernProServ;1823846 said:


> What year was the 350?
> 
> Never seen one with a 13k gvwr. Only 11,400 and I know they have a option to have a 10k gvwr also.


His is a 2011. 
Looked at the info on the door, front axle gvwr is 6000 lbs, rear axle gvwr is 7000 lbs. Total them up for 13,000 lb gvwr, correct?


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1823868 said:


> His is a 2011.
> Looked at the info on the door, front axle gvwr is 6000 lbs, rear axle gvwr is 7000 lbs. Total them up for 13,000 lb gvwr, correct?


No, look at the pic lwmr posted.


----------



## Green Grass

BossPlow614;1823868 said:


> His is a 2011.
> Looked at the info on the door, front axle gvwr is 6000 lbs, rear axle gvwr is 7000 lbs. Total them up for 13,000 lb gvwr, correct?


look at my pic above it comes to 11,700


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My GVWR is 10,800, Greens is 11,700.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;1823848 said:


> Had a extended cab way back. Got my 03 with a crew cab and now my 14 is a crew can as well. I wouldn't go back to a extended cab for my daily driver.


Have always had extened cabs, thinking it might be time for crew cabs.



Hamelfire;1823851 said:


> Depends on what you are looking for. If you are looking for work purpose only then extened unless you need the space for crew.
> If it is multi purpose and hauling the family around then crew.
> 
> Also consider what you plow. Drives or commercial.


Truck would be work and personal, have extended cabs with 8' bed now. The 8'bed is nice but interior space is becoming just as important. Only have 2 part timers now but they alway *****. One truck is for irrigation with the back seat stuffed full and can barely recline the seat back. Plowing is about 50\50. Both trucks have are about same wheel base 158" vs 156" (crew cab). If it was not for plowing crew cab with 8' is good, but way to 
Long for plowing with a salt speader hanging on the back too.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1823751 said:


> Awesome. This nonirrigated, nonfertilized grass was just mowed Wednesday.


Seeing some of that too


----------



## djagusch

Green Grass;1823865 said:


> My new 3500


Diesel?

lwnman is a 6.4

the 5.7 gas is a 5250 rating for the front I believe.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1823783 said:


> Good luck!!!
> http://m.startribune.com/?id=272478481


Greeeeeeeat.........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1823865 said:


> My new 3500


Weird.... Ram doesn't know how to add. Your front axle is rated 500 lbs more than mine, but total GVWR is 900 lbs more.


----------



## Green Grass

djagusch;1823875 said:


> Diesel?
> 
> lwnman is a 6.4
> 
> the 5.7 gas is a 5250 rating for the front I believe.





LwnmwrMan22;1823877 said:


> Weird.... Ram doesn't know how to add. Your front axle is rated 500 lbs more than mine, but total GVWR is 900 lbs more.


Diesel with plow prep nobody said they where good at math.


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1823830 said:


> Indeed they are. Perfect, I can get the whole unit sold & buy myself a new one and hopefully a new truck!
> 
> My buddy has an F350, the gvwr is 13k, if you were to hook that to a 14k dump trailer or skid trailer, that puts you in the category of needing a CDL, he only pulls his 10k gross enclosed trailer for mowing so that's not a big deal for him but it is for me. I'd much rather have a 1-ton as the tabs are cheaper but i have no intentions on getting a CDL.


My 08 F350 crew cab short box is 11,400


----------



## CityGuy

Big drops here now.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1823843 said:


> FWIW, tabs aren't cheaper anymore as of 2 years ago. That's what I was thinking when I got my '14. :crying:
> 
> Unless it is for a dually, but it isn't for my SRW.


Mine are like 120 or 140 on my 350... haven't gotten my notice for October yet I guess


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1823885 said:


> Mine are like 120 or 140 on my 350... haven't gotten my notice for October yet I guess


mine where $99 and after taxes and fees it was 120. got the notice for the wife's 2011 Yukon $495 :angry:


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1823868 said:


> His is a 2011.
> Looked at the info on the door, front axle gvwr is 6000 lbs, rear axle gvwr is 7000 lbs. Total them up for 13,000 lb gvwr, correct?


Gross axle weight ratings are different than the gross vehicle weight rating... GVWR is what matters


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1823883 said:


> Big drops here now.


Still dry here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sun is back out.


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1823888 said:


> Gross axle weight ratings are different than the gross vehicle weight rating... GVWR is what matters


Now I have it figured out. The 350's are all 11,500, at least crew cab w/ standard box which is what I'm going to be shopping for.


----------



## NorthernProServ

BossPlow614;1823895 said:


> Now I have it figured out. The 350's are all 11,500, at least crew cab w/ standard box which is what I'm going to be shopping for.


Here is a good info sheet breaking down Front/rear axle gawr and gvwr the new F-250/350's along with a ton of other good info.

https://www.fleet.ford.com/truckbbas/topics/2015/15_SD_Pickups_SB_Updates.pdf


----------



## qualitycut

Low 70 s all week!


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1823921 said:


> Low 70 s all week!


Dew points?


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1823921 said:


> Low 70 s all week!


Love it......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1823922 said:


> Dew points?


According to lil pickle falling through the day tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like no rain for me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Anyone else's NWS app screwed up, my hourly is three days behind.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1823930 said:


> Anyone else's NWS app screwed up, my hourly is three days behind.


Nope..........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1823939 said:


> Nope..........


Son of a.......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1823930 said:


> Anyone else's NWS app screwed up, my hourly is three days behind.


No sir. Its just fine


----------



## Drakeslayer

SnowGuy73;1823930 said:


> Anyone else's NWS app screwed up, my hourly is three days behind.


Did you refresh?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1823949 said:


> Did you refresh?


Yup. Radar and forecast are correct just hourly is messed up.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1823948 said:


> No sir. Its just fine


Well, I don't know then.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1823952 said:


> Well, I don't know then.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Lightning! Not seeing it on radar though.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I had an update that wasn't installed, see if that fixed it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1823957 said:


> Lightning! Not seeing it on radar though.


Nothing here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1823927 said:


> According to lil pickle falling through the day tomorrow.


According to Lil pickle she's having a girl.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Pouring here again.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1823961 said:


> According to Lil pickle she's having a girl.


O Ya?.......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Just had a qui k down pour. Thunder too


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1823963 said:


> O Ya?.......






__ https://www.facebook.com/KARE11/posts/10154555667695457


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1823966 said:


> https://m.facebook.com/KARE11/posts/10154555667695457


Seems news worthy.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Severe thunderstorm warning here. Sirens going off.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1823968 said:


> Severe thunderstorm warning here. Sirens going off.


Have fun with that.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1823968 said:


> Severe thunderstorm warning here. Sirens going off.


There was a tornado in Benton county probably the same cell


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Down pour again


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1823971 said:


> There was a tornado in Benton county probably the same cell


Nope, this one just popped up within the last hour.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Still nothing here.


----------



## mnlefty

*What is wrong with me*

Just wondering if anybody can figure out this sickness that I have... Have been out of the business for a year and a half now, but i still read this thread and the whole site on a regular basis... And now a big part of me wants to buy something like this to go make a few bucks doing 15-25 drives in the neighborhood. Why can't I get snow out of my head once and for all?

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/grd/4620410420.html


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnlefty;1823976 said:


> Just wondering if anybody can figure out this sickness that I have... Have been out of the business for a year and a half now, but i still read this thread and the whole site on a regular basis... And now a big part of me wants to buy something like this to go make a few bucks doing 15-25 drives in the neighborhood. Why can't I get snow out of my head once and for all?
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/grd/4620410420.html


Might want to try webmd!


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1823974 said:


> Nope, this one just popped up within the last hour.


Just said 1" hail


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1823979 said:


> Just said 1" hail


That's fun!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Whoops...

http://www.kare11.com/story/news/lo...e-to-contractor-error-in-northfield/14546595/


----------



## Camden

mnlefty;1823976 said:


> Just wondering if anybody can figure out this sickness that I have... Have been out of the business for a year and a half now, but i still read this thread and the whole site on a regular basis... And now a big part of me wants to buy something like this to go make a few bucks doing 15-25 drives in the neighborhood. Why can't I get snow out of my head once and for all?
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/grd/4620410420.html


I have that exact same machine. Perfect for doing walks and I'd think a fleet of those could knock out entire neighborhoods just as quick as anything else. The one concern with using older iron is that parts availability becomes an issue.


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;1823984 said:


> Whoops...
> 
> http://www.kare11.com/story/news/lo...e-to-contractor-error-in-northfield/14546595/


Dang! They must've been working against a deadline because I would never sealcoat if I knew there was a solid chance of rain.


----------



## Polarismalibu

12 hours at the fair is way to long. Especially when I was there for 10 hours Friday. I shouldn't have to eat for a few days now lol


----------



## SnowGuy73

66° clear calm


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1823984 said:


> Whoops...
> 
> http://www.kare11.com/story/news/lo...e-to-contractor-error-in-northfield/14546595/


Idiots!......

Wonder how this will turn out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1823994 said:


> 12 hours at the fair is way to long. Especially when I was there for 10 hours Friday. I shouldn't have to eat for a few days now lol


Time does fly though!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

mnlefty;1823976 said:


> Just wondering if anybody can figure out this sickness that I have... Have been out of the business for a year and a half now, but i still read this thread and the whole site on a regular basis... And now a big part of me wants to buy something like this to go make a few bucks doing 15-25 drives in the neighborhood. Why can't I get snow out of my head once and for all?
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/grd/4620410420.html


For a few thousand more you can buy my x585. Its alot newer and 4wd. I can't stand that blower on that f932. The one on the x series will blow circles around it. Mine even has a bagger for leaves. Just looking at a 30k new one


----------



## SnowGuy73

Heavy , heavy dew!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Had to get on the guys this morning. Every time they stop the truck they have to smoke. 

Told them no more. I don't care 2-3 times per day, but I'm losing 30 minutes to an hour a day.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1824017 said:


> Heavy , heavy dew!


Yea and my backyard looks like it grew a foot overnight


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1824021 said:


> Yea and my backyard looks like it grew a foot overnight


Same here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1823887 said:


> mine where $99 and after taxes and fees it was 120. got the notice for the wife's 2011 Yukon $495 :angry:


Green - you got Y plates on your truck? Or regular plates?

I was given regular plates.

Looked at my paperwork last night and I paid $557 for registration when I bought the truck.

Thinking I might stop by the dealer and see if they can answer why I don't have Y plates.

Just picked up the tabs for the '13, $459. :crying:


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1824010 said:


> Idiots!......
> 
> Wonder how this will turn out.


What they were doing is called a fog seal. You spray over a chip seal to help lock the chips in place. Its a very thin film and drys in minutes. In our business you will get caught in the rain once in a while just because we can't take every day with a 20% chance of rain off. My guess is that that prematurely let traffic on before the emulsion had a chance to break. Its not the end if the world for the cars as there are cleaners that will work that are harmless to the paint. If it was my car a little diesel on a cloth would take it off real quick.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1824026 said:


> Green - you got Y plates on your truck? Or regular plates?
> 
> I was given regular plates.
> 
> Looked at my paperwork last night and I paid $557 for registration when I bought the truck.
> 
> Thinking I might stop by the dealer and see if they can answer why I don't have Y plates.
> 
> Just picked up the tabs for the '13, $459. :crying:


Ouch, mine are around 140


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1824035 said:


> Ouch, mine are around 140


Talked to the DMV about the situation, they said the dealer screwed up on my '14.

Just left the dealer, they said I'm right, they screwed up.

DMV dropping off some plates for them today. They are going to try to get my new plates in today then refund the difference.

I wonder how many people they do this with and no one catches it??


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1824018 said:


> Had to get on the guys this morning. Every time they stop the truck they have to smoke.
> 
> Told them no more. I don't care 2-3 times per day, but I'm losing 30 minutes to an hour a day.


Yeah I also had to explain man hours to the guys recently... I was getting the "it was just 15 or 20 minutes response"... yeah times 3 or 4 guys that's an hour!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1824026 said:


> Green - you got Y plates on your truck? Or regular plates?
> 
> I was given regular plates.
> 
> Looked at my paperwork last night and I paid $557 for registration when I bought the truck.
> 
> Thinking I might stop by the dealer and see if they can answer why I don't have Y plates.
> 
> Just picked up the tabs for the '13, $459. :crying:


That's weird... aren't the Y plates required?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1824034 said:


> What they were doing is called a fog seal. You spray over a chip seal to help lock the chips in place. Its a very thin film and drys in minutes. In our business you will get caught in the rain once in a while just because we can't take every day with a 20% chance of rain off. My guess is that that prematurely let traffic on before the emulsion had a chance to break. Its not the end if the world for the cars as there are cleaners that will work that are harmless to the paint. If it was my car a little diesel on a cloth would take it off real quick.


I was hoping you would chime in... I was curious... good to know!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1824041 said:


> Yeah I also had to explain man hours to the guys recently... I was getting the "it was just 15 or 20 minutes response"... yeah times 3 or 4 guys that's an hour!


Right. I'm losing 45 +/- minutes per day per guy. They also get paid through lunch and all breaks. Then the other guys that don't smoke just stand around because why should they work when the other guys are smoking?

45 minutes for 6 guys is 4 hours / day, 16 hours / week, 64 hours / month.

Not sure how'd you police (2) 15 minute breaks and (1) 30 minute non-paid lunch.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1824034 said:


> What they were doing is called a fog seal. You spray over a chip seal to help lock the chips in place. Its a very thin film and drys in minutes. In our business you will get caught in the rain once in a while just because we can't take every day with a 20% chance of rain off. My guess is that that prematurely let traffic on before the emulsion had a chance to break. Its not the end if the world for the cars as there are cleaners that will work that are harmless to the paint. If it was my car a little diesel on a cloth would take it off real quick.


Ya, Shakopee did that a couple years ago and got a bunch of complaints.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1824035 said:


> Ouch, mine are around 140


Lucky!....

Mine were about $400 as well.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Beautiful outside!


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1824034 said:


> What they were doing is called a fog seal. You spray over a chip seal to help lock the chips in place.


Interesting. How long does it take to dry so that traffic can drive on it in normal conditions?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1824053 said:


> Interesting. How long does it take to dry so that traffic can drive on it in normal conditions?


He said in minutes.


----------



## Camden

SnowGuy73;1824056 said:


> He said in minutes.


I read right over that. That's pretty crazy that it can cure so quick. I wonder what's in it that makes it do that. I have some line-striping paint that you can drive on in a couple minutes which is pretty cool.


----------



## ryde307

Has anyone received pricing on salt yet? I have seen a few early order bagged prices but the big suppliers all said they were not taking on new customers. US Salt says they don't know pricing yet.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1824042 said:


> That's weird... aren't the Y plates required?


Anything over 10k yes


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1824058 said:


> I read right over that. That's pretty crazy that it can cure so quick. I wonder what's in it that makes it do that. I have some line-striping paint that you can drive on in a couple minutes which is pretty cool.


Whatever it is it apparently doesn't working in rain.

Haha.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Quality, you have a pm.


----------



## qualitycut

Welcome back to double cuts, cafe


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1824112 said:


> Welcome back to double cuts, cafe


Son of a.......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1824112 said:


> Welcome back to double cuts, cafe


What mower/blades are you using. Most stuff is only once so far except for some I didn't get done last week.and the one who water and treat their lawn


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1824145 said:


> What mower/blades are you using. Most stuff is only once so far except for some I didn't get done last week.and the one who water and treat their lawn


We've also been getting more rain than you.

I went and picked up all new blades today, gotta "cut" this extra cutting down.

Bagged a small seeded area yesterday afternoon and the grass was just soaked I. The bag. Might as well have tried to bag in the rain.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1824146 said:


> We've also been getting more rain than you.
> 
> I went and picked up all new blades today, gotta "cut" this extra cutting down.
> 
> Bagged a small seeded area yesterday afternoon and the grass was just soaked I. The bag. Might as well have tried to bag in the rain.


Not a lot more. I guess it depends on where. We've had 3" in a week

edit:it was actually closer to 4"


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1824152 said:


> Not a lot more. I guess it depends on where. We've had 3" in a week


Yea most my lawns are irrigated so along with the rain its a little shaggy. Not to mention the dew we had till noon.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looking at some of mine today should be a fun mowing week.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1824154 said:


> Yea most my lawns are irrigated so along with the rain its a little shaggy. Not to mention the dew we had till noon.


The dew and water content of the grass are killers right now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1824160 said:


> The dew and water content of the grass are killers right now.


Agreed.......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

on the bright side it was 96 last year on this day


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hopefully this breeze stays through the night to help with the dew.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1824172 said:


> Hopefully this breeze stays through the night to help with the dew.


Yea, had a bid this morning and we didnt start mowing till 930 and was still, horrible. Got your Pm. Call ya tomorrow


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1824176 said:


> Yea, had a bid this morning and we didnt start mowing till 930 and was still, horrible. Got your Pm. Call ya tomorrow


I hear you.

Sounds good,


----------



## SnowGuy73

Perfect night for a bonfire, if it wasn't Monday...


----------



## BossPlow614

My straight blade is sold!! Time to buy a V & a 6.7 Powerstroke!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dewpoints back into the mid 60s by the end of the week... Ass!


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1824189 said:


> My straight blade is sold!! Time to buy a V & a 6.7 Powerstroke!!


Nice, congrats!


----------



## TKLAWN

BossPlow614;1824189 said:


> My straight blade is sold!! Time to buy a V & a 6.7 Powerstroke!!


I would seriously think about both of those if I was you.


----------



## Camden

TKLAWN;1824197 said:


> I would seriously think about both of those if I was you.


Pretty solid advice.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Guarantee you can get a much better Dodge for $4-5k less in Forest Lake.


----------



## Polarismalibu

And the truck brand debate begins lol


----------



## BossPlow614

A V is the only way to go. 

Why would you say to think about a 6.7, TK?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

if you buy dodge stay away from the leather or get in line for a good chiropractor


----------



## BossPlow614

jimslawnsnow;1824211 said:


> if you buy dodge stay away from the leather or get in line for a good chiropractor


I have a good chiropractor but don't want to go to them more than needed. My Back takes enough abuse when working.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

BossPlow614;1824210 said:


> A V is the only way to go.
> 
> Why would you say to think about a 6.7, TK?


I thing the wideout is much better. I have v's and wish they were wideouts


----------



## BossPlow614

I'm a big fan of Boss & always will be. Plus I know them inside & out.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

BossPlow614;1824212 said:


> I have a good chiropractor but don't want to go to them more than needed. My Back takes enough abuse when working.


then stay away from dodge leather seats until they change them. I can barely walk after riding in my dads 11. he has issues with his neck and back now after buying it. he went back to driving his 01 chevy with cloth seats that I don't care for either


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1824213 said:


> I thing the wideout is much better. I have v's and wish they were wideouts


For sure! My wideout will out do a v any day.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

BossPlow614;1824214 said:


> I'm a big fan of Boss & always will be. Plus I know them inside & out.


I have boss. but after running the wideout a bit I like it. I also had a chance to run a mvp and liked a few things on it over the boss. dislike the controller. boss still wins with that


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unless I sell my 9.2 I may even trade both my plows for a wide out if someone wanted


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1824189 said:


> My straight blade is sold!! Time to buy a V & a 6.7 Powerstroke!!


6.7 ford? Great motor. Best one they have had imo. Glad they are keeping it in 15 because im getting one before winter.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1824220 said:


> 6.7 ford? Great motor. Best one they have had imo. Glad they are keeping it in 15 because im getting one before winter.


We are still running a bullet proof 7.3. The thing won't die.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1824220 said:


> 6.7 ford? Great motor. Best one they have had imo. Glad they are keeping it in 15 because im getting one before winter.


are they talking about taking it away already? cant they keep an engine longer than a few years? especially once they get one with little problems.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1824220 said:


> 6.7 ford? Great motor. Best one they have had imo. Glad they are keeping it in 15 because im getting one before winter.


They raised the power a little too for 15. Im almost wanting to trade mine im kinda regretting not getting a one ton and I have racked up a lot of miles alredy off the warranty.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1824220 said:


> 6.7 ford? Great motor. Best one they have had imo. Glad they are keeping it in 15 because im getting one before winter.





Polarismalibu;1824223 said:


> They raised the power a little too for 15. Im almost wanting to trade mine im kinda regretting not getting a one ton and I have racked up a lot of miles alredy off the warranty.


Planing on the same, need to order them and that puts it at the end of October...need to get moving on that. 440hp/860Tq is hard to beat!  damn thing throws you back in your seat.


----------



## BossPlow614

Drakeslayer;1824221 said:


> We are still running a bullet proof 7.3. The thing won't die.


I'd get a 7.3 if it wasn't also a personal truck, I love the interiors on the new trucks, plus all the features they have.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1824222 said:


> are they talking about taking it away already? cant they keep an engine longer than a few years? especially once they get one with little problems.


nope actually giving it more power. Just glad the got a good motor finally now that its all their own.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1824229 said:


> I'd get a 7.3 if it wasn't also a personal truck, I love the interiors on the new trucks, plus all the features they have.


7.3 is a great work truck, personal i would have a tough time. Cant hear your self think.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1824230 said:


> nope actually giving it more power. Just glad the got a good motor finally now that its all their own.


ok. the way you said it made it sound like they were dumping after 15. I still wont consider one for several more years


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1824229 said:


> I'd get a 7.3 if it wasn't also a personal truck, I love the interiors on the new trucks, plus all the features they have.


They do call the 6.7 the new 7.3 on steroids


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1824209 said:


> And the truck brand debate begins lol


Not a debate. Dealer in Forest Lake is trying to show Dodge they can pump out the volume, they want to expand the dealership.

How do you pump out the volume? Lower prices.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got my Y plates for my truck and a check for $467.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1824236 said:


> Got my Y plates for my truck and a check for $467.


To bad you didn't relize that a week ago. You coulda had more money to blow in Vegas


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1824237 said:


> To bad you didn't relize that a week ago. You coulda had more money to blow in Vegas


Probably a good thing I didn't have it, I woulda blown it in Vegas.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1824234 said:


> Not a debate. Dealer in Forest Lake is trying to show Dodge they can pump out the volume, they want to expand the dealership.
> 
> How do you pump out the volume? Lower prices.


Its not just that dealer, all the dodge dealers are lowering prices. Or dodge is offering huge rebates.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Polarismalibu;1824233 said:


> They do call the 6.7 the new 7.3 on steroids


Our driver loves our 2012 6.7 and dislikes the new 2014 dodge he is now driving. He says the ford has more power and can haul more material. The ford is a 550 and the dodge is a 5500.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1824026 said:


> Green - you got Y plates on your truck? Or regular plates?
> 
> I was given regular plates.
> 
> Looked at my paperwork last night and I paid $557 for registration when I bought the truck.
> 
> Thinking I might stop by the dealer and see if they can answer why I don't have Y plates.
> 
> Just picked up the tabs for the '13, $459. :crying:


Y plates.......


----------



## BossPlow614

Polarismalibu;1824233 said:


> They do call the 6.7 the new 7.3 on steroids


Where did you see that? Either way I like it.

My buddy who's 2011 I rode in has a 7.3 that he uses as his primary work truck, seems like those are the only Ford engines to own.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1824236 said:


> Got my Y plates for my truck and a check for $467.


Nice!!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

58° breezy clear


----------



## SnowGuy73

Perfect morning, if only it was light out.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1824258 said:


> Perfect morning, if only it was light out.....


Not too much longer and we will have to go to 8 am starts.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1824260 said:


> Not too much longer and we will have to go to 8 am starts.


I was thinking the same thing....ugh!


----------



## TKLAWN

BossPlow614;1824210 said:


> A V is the only way to go.
> 
> Why would you say to think about a 6.7, TK?


I'm not saying buy one brand over another cause that debate has been beat to death on here.

I would consider gas vs diesel and v plow vs expandable plow.

Lwnmwrman has proven his point on the benefits of a gas truck.

Expandable plows out plow v-plows all day, and they backdrag twice as good.

JMO


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1824258 said:


> Perfect morning, if only it was light out.....


Dew report??


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1824266 said:


> Dew report??


50 calm light Dew


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1824266 said:


> Dew report??


Zero dew here.... But everyone has their irrigation running...


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1824265 said:


> Expandable plows out plow v-plows all day, and they backdrag twice as good.


X2.

Expanding are an all around better plow, been running the blizzards for 10 years. Unless you are doing towers like Camden I really don't see a desire for a v.

Jmo


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1824260 said:


> Not too much longer and we will have to go to 8 am starts.


and 6 o'clock stops until November when it'll be 5 o'clock. Fun doing leaves in November. Doesn't dry out til 2 and dark by 5


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1824271 said:


> and 6 o'clock stops until November when it'll be 5 o'clock. Fun doing leaves in November. Doesn't dry out til 2 and dark by 5


Better than doing snow in November.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1824272 said:


> Better than doing snow in November.


That is true. Makes for a long season


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Since 06 or 07 when I started snow I've gone out once in November on just "1 accounts


----------



## jimslawnsnow

But then there's this


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1824274 said:


> Since 06 or 07 when I started snow I've gone out once in November on just "1 accounts


I've been plowing since '95. I've had a 10" snowfall as early as October 25th, plowed as late as Feb 3rd for the first time.

Last winter we didn't plow for the first time until December 3, but we plowed until May 5.

Long season.


----------



## BossPlow614

TKLAWN;1824265 said:


> I'm not saying buy one brand over another cause that debate has been beat to death on here.
> 
> I would consider gas vs diesel and v plow vs expandable plow.
> 
> Lwnmwrman has proven his point on the benefits of a gas truck.
> 
> Expandable plows out plow v-plows all day, and they backdrag twice as good.
> 
> JMO


I've had a had a gas truck since I got into the business (2011), I pull way too much weight on a daily basis and drive way too many miles to get 12 mpg at best with gas.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Cafe this wet, 8" long grass!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1824278 said:


> I've had a had a gas truck since I got into the business (2011), I pull way too much weight on a daily basis and drive way too many miles to get 12 mpg at best with gas.


That's all you'll get with a new diesel.

You're paying $5-7k more for the truck, .50-70 per gallon more for the fuel, oil changes are more, harder on the front end.

But whatever.


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1824278 said:


> I've had a had a gas truck since I got into the business (2011), I pull way too much weight on a daily basis and drive way too many miles to get 12 mpg at best with gas.


You also need to consider the extras now... all the emissions crap and DEF... plus the weight of the engine and the plow means front ends every 3 years... with three diesel trucks in the fleet now, my next truck will be gas... I get like 12-14 mpg; so I'll gladly get 12 mpg and pay 70 cents less for it...

And on the expandable vs V debate... yes, expandables definitely out plow the V... my only concern is the weight (again ford front ends). Has anyone ever had weight issues? If I ever made a change I would probably go blizzard because of the all steel edges vs western with the rubber...


----------



## qualitycut

Crabgrass is taking over my new seed, anyway to kill it?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1824277 said:


> I've been plowing since '95. I've had a 10" snowfall as early as October 25th, plowed as late as Feb 3rd for the first time.
> 
> Last winter we didn't plow for the first time until December 3, but we plowed until May 5.
> 
> Long season.


You got snow in may of this year? Or are you talking 13?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1824287 said:


> Crabgrass is taking over my new seed, anyway to kill it?


Spot spray very carefully with Q4/ Momentum Q.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1824282 said:


> That's all you'll get with a new diesel.
> 
> You're paying $5-7k more for the truck, .50-70 per gallon more for the fuel, oil changes are more, harder on the front end.
> 
> But whatever.


This statement is totally true. My 06 2500 ram get 15-23. Dads 11 gets 12 at best. Most of the time its 10-11. Not pulling anything. I pull a 20' enclosed most of the year and plow in the winter


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1824288 said:


> You got snow in may of this year? Or are you talking 13?


This year. Our high school baseball team had 2 home games on their own field all season.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1824287 said:


> Crabgrass is taking over my new seed, anyway to kill it?


Momentum q, from jdl.


----------



## SnowGuy73

One hoa done, sixty minutes behind schedule already!!


----------



## Camden

TKLAWN;1824265 said:


> Expandable plows out plow v-plows all day, and they backdrag twice as good.


I agree with part of this. They do backdrag way better but my 9'6" MVP with wings can out-plow my Wideout.

This winter I am going to take pictures that'll really bring it home for everyone. I plan to make one pass down the middle of a lot with each plow. Then I'll take a picture of the pile that each one has made. The pile from the MVP will be 1.5-2 times bigger.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1824283 said:


> You also need to consider the extras now... all the emissions crap and DEF... plus the weight of the engine and the plow means front ends every 3 years... with three diesel trucks in the fleet now, my next truck will be gas... I get like 12-14 mpg; so I'll gladly get 12 mpg and pay 70 cents less for it...
> 
> And on the expandable vs V debate... yes, expandables definitely out plow the V... my only concern is the weight (again ford front ends). Has anyone ever had weight issues? If I ever made a change I would probably go blizzard because of the all steel edges vs western with the rubber...


Never had weight issues with the wideout. The rubber edges actually last just as long as the steel edge dose.


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1824283 said:


> You also need to consider the extras now... all the emissions crap and DEF... plus the weight of the engine and the plow means front ends every 3 years... with three diesel trucks in the fleet now, my next truck will be gas... I get like 12-14 mpg; so I'll gladly get 12 mpg and pay 70 cents less for it...
> 
> And on the expandable vs V debate... yes, expandables definitely out plow the V... my only concern is the weight (again ford front ends). Has anyone ever had weight issues? If I ever made a change I would probably go blizzard because of the all steel edges vs western with the rubber...


From what I've been seeing & hearing the 6.7's get a bit better mileage, upwards of 20 on the highway. The 6.4's were good but mileage was lacking.


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1824301 said:


> From what I've been seeing & hearing the 6.7's get a bit better mileage, upwards of 20 on the highway. The 6.4's were good but mileage was lacking.


I got 19.4 the entire way home from my cabin with cruise set at 80


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1824301 said:


> From what I've been seeing & hearing the 6.7's get a bit better mileage, upwards of 20 on the highway. The 6.4's were good but mileage was lacking.


There's no way a stock diesel (any diesel) will get 20 on the highway pulling anything of any weight without the cruise set at 60 and a 15 mph tailwind.

My new 6.4 Hemi with MDS gets 22 driving down the freeway at 77 mph. Not pulling anything, or anything with any weight.

All you have to do is drive both a gas and a diesel truck. Set the cruise and reset the on board computer. That's basically what you're going to get just driving around.

If they are the same brand, the computers should be configured to calculate the same. Technically they should be set up to calculate the same across the board from brand to brand, but most likely not.

You get the mileage out of a diesel by making long road trips. The engine has lower end torque which gives you (a) power for PULLING and (b) low engine RPMs while on the road (better gas mileage).

Diesels do nothing for stop and go stop and go stop and go like all lawn guys do.

The cheapest guy I know is djagusch. That's a compliment. He's doing like I am. Stocking up on new Dodge Hemi's out of Forest Lake with the lifetime warranty.

I know quality's dad is the GM at the Ford dealer, but even quality admits the new truck I bought is $1,000's less than his buddy paid for a new truck.

But again, whatever.


----------



## ryde307

Late to the party but We run fords and Boss plows. Just bought a chevy today though. Brand really doesn't matter but I would go gas over diesel if it's your only truck or for any smaller truck for that matter. With all the emissions crap the diesel benefit is just not there anymore.
With plows we like boss and will stick with them. I do not have experience with an expandable but from what I have seen I hope Boss hurry's up and builds one. V's are proven equipment but I think an expandable will win in alot of scenarios. The advantage to a Boss V is a lower cost up front though.
Think if you go gas over diesel on a new truck your plow is basically free. At the end of the day big diesel trucks are cool but what's actually cool is putting and keeping money in your pocket.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1824303 said:


> There's no way a stock diesel (any diesel) will get 20 on the highway pulling anything of any weight without the cruise set at 60 and a 15 mph tailwind.
> 
> My new 6.4 Hemi with MDS gets 22 driving down the freeway at 77 mph. Not pulling anything, or anything with any weight.
> 
> All you have to do is drive both a gas and a diesel truck. Set the cruise and reset the on board computer. That's basically what you're going to get just driving around.
> 
> If they are the same brand, the computers should be configured to calculate the same. Technically they should be set up to calculate the same across the board from brand to brand, but most likely not.
> 
> You get the mileage out of a diesel by making long road trips. The engine has lower end torque which gives you (a) power for PULLING and (b) low engine RPMs while on the road (better gas mileage).
> 
> Diesels do nothing for stop and go stop and go stop and go like all lawn guys do.
> 
> The cheapest guy I know is djagusch. That's a compliment. He's doing like I am. Stocking up on new Dodge Hemi's out of Forest Lake with the lifetime warranty.
> 
> I know quality's dad is the GM at the Ford dealer, but even quality admits the new truck I bought is $1,000's less than his buddy paid for a new truck.
> 
> But again, whatever.


You dont have diesel


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1824312 said:


> You dont have diesel


I have lwnmwr truck in diesel. It gets 20 running down the highway at 70. Put a trailer behind it and it drops to 12-14. It was the same when I had my 6.7 powerstroke. If I bought a new truck today i would go to the 6.4 gas like lwnmwr. It has all the power and cost less to purchase and maintain.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1824303 said:


> There's no way a stock diesel (any diesel) will get 20 on the highway pulling anything of any weight without the cruise set at 60 and a 15 mph tailwind.
> 
> My new 6.4 Hemi with MDS gets 22 driving down the freeway at 77 mph. Not pulling anything, or anything with any weight.
> 
> All you have to do is drive both a gas and a diesel truck. Set the cruise and reset the on board computer. That's basically what you're going to get just driving around.
> 
> If they are the same brand, the computers should be configured to calculate the same. Technically they should be set up to calculate the same across the board from brand to brand, but most likely not.
> 
> You get the mileage out of a diesel by making long road trips. The engine has lower end torque which gives you (a) power for PULLING and (b) low engine RPMs while on the road (better gas mileage).
> 
> Diesels do nothing for stop and go stop and go stop and go like all lawn guys do.
> 
> The cheapest guy I know is djagusch. That's a compliment. He's doing like I am. Stocking up on new Dodge Hemi's out of Forest Lake with the lifetime warranty.
> 
> I know quality's dad is the GM at the Ford dealer, but even quality admits the new truck I bought is $1,000's less than his buddy paid for a new truck.
> 
> But again, whatever.


Never said it would get 20 mpg pulling, they can certainly do that empty.


----------



## qualitycut

Yea idk, i like the power for pulling the skid and dump.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1824316 said:


> Never said it would get 20 mpg pulling, they can certainly do that empty.


Well of your looking for a new ford let me know.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1824320 said:


> Yea idk, i like the power for pulling the skid and dump.


When we are in the area, we will hook this truck up to your trailer. You won't know any difference.

My 6.4 Hemi has 470 HP. The 2014 6.7 Ford diesel has 400.

My Hemi has 470 lb of torque, the Ford diesel has 800 lb, which as I said before is good for pulling, but pulling from a stop. Once you are on the road, unless you're in the mountains, really does you no good.

My Hemi has 200 more horsepower and roughly the same torque as a 2003 7.3 Powerstroke.

My Hemi drops 4 cylinders when you're just cruising down the road.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1824322 said:


> When we are in the area, we will hook this truck up to your trailer. You won't know any difference.


Unlaoded probably not, loaded with the skid, i would think so.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Is anyone working today?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1824326 said:


> Is anyone working today?


Not really. Watching my guys trim bushes and spread mulch from the office. 

Oh, and having lunch at D-spot.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1824327 said:


> Not really. Watching my guys trim bushes and spread mulch from the office.
> 
> Oh, and having lunch at D-spot.


Was just craving that place.


----------



## qualitycut

Its so nice out i wish i wasn't working


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1824326 said:


> Is anyone working today?


I am!! Its beautiful out in Belle Plaine today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Personally, I could care less what anyone does with their money.

I rolled the dice in 2012 after my '11 Cummins was getting 11 pulling a trailer, 15 without.

I figured if the 5.7 Hemi could get 8/13, that with the price difference for the truck and the cost savings for the fuel, I can drive 125,000 miles (40 cent difference per gallon) before I would make up the cost of the engine.

If you plan on keeping a truck for 200-300k miles, then the diesel will start paying for itself after the 125k. If you are like most and dump a truck after 100-150k, then ......well........ "Whatever".

Sure, the diesel will be worth an extra $2,000 but that just means you have to drive the truck at least 80,000 miles before you start to see some benefit.

Now that I have this 6.4, diesel will have to drop quite a bit before I would buy another diesel truck.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1824326 said:


> Is anyone working today?


Nope. Went to pick up pavers for a patio and they ordered me the wrong ones. Hate special order stuff. Unexpected day off now. Im not complaining though.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1824335 said:


> Personally, I could care less what anyone does with their money.
> 
> I rolled the dice in 2012 after my '11 Cummins was getting 11 pulling a trailer, 15 without.
> 
> I figured if the 5.7 Hemi could get 8/13, that with the price difference for the truck and the cost savings for the fuel, I can drive 125,000 miles (40 cent difference per gallon) before I would make up the cost of the engine.
> 
> If you plan on keeping a truck for 200-300k miles, then the diesel will start paying for itself after the 125k. If you are like most and dump a truck after 100-150k, then ......well........ "Whatever".
> 
> Sure, the diesel will be worth an extra $2,000 but that just means you have to drive the truck at least 80,000 miles before you start to see some benefit.
> 
> Now that I have this 6.4, diesel will have to drop quite a bit before I would buy another diesel truck.


With the work we do 80k comes quick. Or i just drive to much lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1824337 said:


> With the work we do 80k comes quick. Or i just drive to much lol


My truck is 2 months old today, I have 7,000 miles, and I was gone a week in Vegas.

Also, the new 6.4 Hemi comes with a 5 year/100,000 mile warranty from the factory, FWIW.

And trust me, when I switched to gas, I was just like quality. I HATED the gas after having diesels for 12 years.

However, I kept telling myself I'm putting money in my pocket, and eventually you get over it.


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1824321 said:


> Well of your looking for a new ford let me know.


Does your dad do anything with used models?

As far as the towing, with pulling a dump trailer weighing 12k (several times per week), the gas isn't ideal. If I just pulled my enclosed with mowers in it, then I'd just go with gas. I also pull a 7k lb toy hauler a decent distance usually 100+ miles plus go on somewhat long trips up north & out of state the mileage gains with diesel vs gas will be worth it. Not to mention less time spent at gas stations.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1824340 said:


> Does your dad do anything with used models?
> 
> As far as the towing, with pulling a dump trailer weighing 12k (several times per week), the gas isn't ideal. If I just pulled my enclosed with mowers in it, then I'd just go with gas. I also pull a 7k lb toy hauler a decent distance usually 100+ miles plus go on somewhat long trips up north & out of state the mileage gains with diesel vs gas will be worth it. Not to mention less time spent at gas stations.


Yup, if they have them, they go quick.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1824345 said:


> Yup, if they have them, they go quick.


I pull a dump trailer every day. Usually hauling my tractor.










Here is my average mileage since I bought the truck.

Sorry, quoted quality, should have been in response to Bedazzled saying he pulls his dump too much for a gas.


----------



## Drakeslayer

This looks like a fun one!


----------



## qualitycut

New ramp for dump 210. Talked him into giving me one off another trailer.


----------



## BossPlow614

Polaris, when your guys hit a cable line, how much was it to be repaired/replaced?


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1824345 said:


> Yup, if they have them, they go quick.


There gonna have a '14 3/4 pretty soon I think


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1824357 said:


> Polaris, when your guys hit a cable line, how much was it to be repaired/replaced?


Free as long as it's been marked and your hand digging they won't charge you.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1824357 said:


> Polaris, when your guys hit a cable line, how much was it to be repaired/replaced?


Go to he depot and by the parts and tool fir 50.00


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1824347 said:


> This looks like a fun one!


That sucks!


----------



## SnowGuy73

1-2" of rain on Thursday!!


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;1824362 said:


> Go to he depot and by the parts and tool fir 50.00


This. Buy the kit with tool keep it in your landscape trailer worth having forsure.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1824373 said:


> 1-2" of rain on Thursday!!


No way, your kidding? Called you by the way. Its wasnt a cafed off customers.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1824375 said:


> This. Buy the kit with tool keep it in your landscape trailer worth having forsure.


Yea, i found The customer is happy when they can get their cable and internet back without waiting for Comcast


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1824376 said:


> No way, your kidding? Called you by the way. Its wasnt a cafed off customers.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1824337 said:


> With the work we do 80k comes quick. Or i just drive to much lol


Well when you drive to Forest Lake to plow with Lwnmwrman... haha... had to...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1824346 said:


> I pull a dump trailer every day. Usually hauling my tractor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my average mileage since I bought the truck.
> 
> Sorry, quoted quality, should have been in response to Bedazzled saying he pulls his dump too much for a gas.


That's impressive with hauling your tractor everyday...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;1824347 said:


> This looks like a fun one!


Looks terrible...


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;1824375 said:


> This. Buy the kit with tool keep it in your landscape trailer worth having forsure.


Agreed... saved my butt more than once... I've even fixed other contractor's handy work for homeowners.


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1824380 said:


>


Looks like I will leave my irrigation off.


----------



## qualitycut

We cant get that much, need to grade a yard Friday before i go up north or im screwed.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1824388 said:


> We cant get that much, need to grade a yard Friday before i go up north or im screwed.


something tells me you'll be screwed. I need to get a ton mowed tomorrow. and I don't think it'll happen. I have one town home that was flooded last Friday from irrigation. cant imaging after 3" of rain and they run their irrigation


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1824390 said:


> something tells me you'll be screwed. I need to get a ton mowed tomorrow. and I don't think it'll happen. I have one town home that was flooded last Friday from irrigation. cant imaging after 3" of rain and they run their irrigation


We were 3 hours behind on 1 days mowing


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1824376 said:


> No way, your kidding? Called you by the way. Its wasnt a cafed off customers.


No kidding, check NWS.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1824380 said:


>


Sake as what I have.....

Cafe!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1824391 said:


> We were 3 hours behind on 1 days mowing


I ended about the same, that's why I didn't answer when you called.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1824391 said:


> We were 3 hours behind on 1 days mowing


we knocked them quickly. a few we had to double cut a few. and I left for a couple hours for physical therapy. got back just in time to see the scotts guy was going to be heading to an account, told my guy to hurry up and start and i'd finish the one he was on since I have to trim everything any way. we do 4 in this neighborhood. pissed the scotts guys off. oh well I wasn't waiting til next week to mow her already over grown lawn


----------



## SSS Inc.

2" of rain doesn't look out of the question. It's interesting watching the computer models in relation to how early the weather people commit to a forecast. I've been watching an inch plus for a few days. I guess the summer forecasts are just like the winter. Looks like 6 a.m. to 6 p.m. Pretty darn consistent so I'm banking on a rain day.


----------



## Camden

SSS - Did you get my PM from the other day? You're probably too busy to take on more projects but I thought I'd send it anyway.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1824395 said:


> we knocked them quickly. a few we had to double cut a few. and I left for a couple hours for physical therapy. got back just in time to see the scotts guy was going to be heading to an account, told my guy to hurry up and start and i'd finish the one he was on since I have to trim everything any way. we do 4 in this neighborhood. pissed the scotts guys off. oh well I wasn't waiting til next week to mow her already over grown lawn


Why wait?

I never did when I had houses to mow that I didn't treat.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1824401 said:


> Why wait?
> 
> I never did when I had houses to mow that I didn't treat.


Exactly......


----------



## SnowGuy73

At least no real hot temperatures in sight!


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1824401 said:


> Why wait?
> 
> I never did when I had houses to mow that I didn't treat.


some I do. some I don't. depends on the customer. this is a nice little old recent window lady. or if they call I wont. I had one commercial last year I mowed right after a company sprayed. the weeds grew right behind. I recently took over a townhouse association I call somaliville. the same company sprayed. I noticed some of the front weeds were kinda dying.this was a month ago maybe 6 weeks ago. I went last week to check on them since they are not irrigated. I met with the property manager. she said she called to complain to them. they said they didn't die because she didn't water it in 24 hours after application. mine works without water. not sure what their deal is. unless they had liquid fert in it. but who sprays that when its hot and dry in non irrigated turf? but the weed killer should have worked


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1824414 said:


>


im not buying it. Im hoping not. im wishing not


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1824420 said:


> im not buying it. Im hoping not. im wishing not


I'm hoping for early ice on the lakes again like last year.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1824422 said:


> I'm hoping for early ice on the lakes again like last year.


as long as the leaves are done. suck bagging frosty leaves. at least I have the navigator


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1824414 said:


>


Yes!

I love brutal cold and snow. Some of us need to make hockey rinks. I'm hoping below freezing by Thanksgiving. I'm super pumped for winter......Seriously!!! LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1824399 said:


> SSS - Did you get my PM from the other day? You're probably too busy to take on more projects but I thought I'd send it anyway.


Thanks Roy. I got it today. My phone doesn't show pm's so I missed it until today. The funny thing about it is the Chip Seal season more or less ends September 1st and that's when the bids are due. You would think a state agency would know that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1824433 said:


> Yes!
> 
> I love brutal cold and snow. Some of us need to make hockey rinks. I'm hoping below freezing by Thanksgiving. I'm super pumped for winter......Seriously!!! LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL Thumbs Up


Agreed!......


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1824424 said:


> as long as the leaves are done. suck bagging frosty leaves.


Also, agreed!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1824438 said:


> Agreed!......


I like the new snow guy. Finally on board with good old fashioned winters. Thumbs Up

You're going to love cheering for snow, it's much more fun than being angry all winter. I view winter as a five month vacation with little shots of adrenaline along the way. Even with tons of snow I still have plenty of time to scope out all the chicks in yoga pants at my Target several times a week.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1824442 said:


> I like the new snow guy. Finally on board with good old fashioned winters. Thumbs Up
> 
> You're going to love cheering for snow, it's much more fun than being angry all winter. I view winter as a five month vacation with little shots of adrenaline along the way. Even with tons of snow I still have plenty of time to scope out all the chicks in yoga pants at my Target several times a week.


Haha.

I guess we will see!


----------



## ryde307

Does anyone play fantasy football? I am looking for another league to join


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1824453 said:


> Does anyone play fantasy football? I am looking for another league to join


I did for many years but my league dissolved. I guess they hated losing. payup


----------



## Drakeslayer

Rain in chaska right now!


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;1824457 said:


> Rain in chaska right now!


Turn your irritation off and the rain will stop


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;1824458 said:


> Turn your irritation off and the rain will stop


No irritation or irrigation! Real rain was falling and done now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Schaeffer on 4 says all rain stays south of i-90 on Thursday.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Uh oh. Snakes on naked and afraid


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1824464 said:


> Schaeffer on 4 says all rain stays south of i-90 on Thursday.


So are 5 and 11. Good news for once.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1824464 said:


> Schaeffer on 4 says all rain stays south of i-90 on Thursday.


That works for me. But just wait it will all end up north of I-90 instead


----------



## SnowGuy73

63° calm clouds.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm still showing .75-1" tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light dew this morning.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1824469 said:


> So are 5 and 11. Good news for once.


I must have been dreaming because I thought Dahl said big change coming with lots of rain.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1824517 said:


> I must have been dreaming because I thought Dahl said big change coming with lots of rain.


Unless they watched the future maps which usually is the opposite of what they say


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1824497 said:


> I'm still showing .75-1" tomorrow.


My NWS totals are the same as yeaterday


----------



## qualitycut

Novak 
THUR looks like a cloudy, wet day over so. MN; Significant rain likely for many. Pretty specific :0


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1824524 said:


> Novak
> THUR looks like a cloudy, wet day over so. MN; Significant rain likely for many. Pretty specific :0


Well if he says that it should be a dry sunny day


----------



## BossPlow614

Polarismalibu;1824525 said:


> Well if he says that it should be a dry sunny day


Yes, let's hope. Because I don't want to work Friday!!! 
These cold mornings suck. My bedroom is nice & warm because I sleep with the windows closed, walked out to the bathroom at about 6:15a & nearly froze because the windows were open in the kitchen/dining room.


----------



## SSS Inc.

The nam is in the 1-2" range. Gfs dropped from that same territory yesterday to a big fat zero today.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1824526 said:


> Yes, let's hope. Because I don't want to work Friday!!!
> These cold mornings suck. My bedroom is nice & warm because I sleep with the windows closed, walked out to the bathroom at about 6:15a & nearly froze because the windows were open in the kitchen/dining room.


I still have my air on.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1824528 said:


> I still have my air on.


Me too....


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1824526 said:


> Yes, let's hope. Because I don't want to work Friday!!!
> These cold mornings suck. My bedroom is nice & warm because I sleep with the windows closed, walked out to the bathroom at about 6:15a & nearly froze because the windows were open in the kitchen/dining room.


These mornings are awesome


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1824532 said:


> These mornings are awesome


Not for large amounts of mowing.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1824535 said:


> Not for large amounts of mowing.


For building a patio it's perfect


----------



## BossPlow614

Polarismalibu;1824551 said:


> For building a patio it's perfect


That's what we're doing and I don't enjoy it. You start sweating & get cold with a slight breeze.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1824524 said:


> Novak
> THUR looks like a cloudy, wet day over so. MN; Significant rain likely for many. Pretty specific :0


Sounds about right...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1824532 said:


> These mornings are awesome


Agreed!...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Can't believe the amount of leaves coming down.


----------



## qualitycut

[Q
5UOTE=SnowGuy73;1824558]Can't believe the amount of leaves coming down.[/QUOTE]

I know, it's crazy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dahl says things change tonight. 6-9 am starts rain, on and off throughout the day.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1824585 said:


> Dahl says things change tonight. 6-9 am starts rain, on and off throughout the day.


All these clowns are all over with this rain... Worse than winter!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS just changed my forecast to 10th of an inch from 4-7 pm tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1824598 said:


> NWS just changed my forecast to 10th of an inch from 4-7 pm tomorrow.


That'll change!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1824598 said:


> NWS just changed my forecast to 10th of an inch from 4-7 pm tomorrow.


My NWS totals are staying the same pretty much. Just moved back a little.I'm thinking because it coming from the south and you guys are on the northern edge.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm at 3/4" day and 1/2" night.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Even with new blades on all the mowers, it's as bad as spring growth right now.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1824603 said:


> Even with new blades on all the mowers, it's as bad as spring growth right now.


My lawns that i went by today looked like they are getting dry already. Hopefully no rain.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1824603 said:


> Even with new blades on all the mowers, it's as bad as spring growth right now.


I was thinking the same this morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1824610 said:


> My lawns that i went by today looked like they are getting dry already. Hopefully no rain.


Agreed......


----------



## Camden

Heading to the fair tomorrow...what were the best things you guys ate? I'm definitely trying the lobster on a stick and the shrimp stuffed pronto pup. Any other "must-haves"?


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1824616 said:


> Heading to the fair tomorrow...what were the best things you guys ate? I'm definitely trying the lobster on a stick and the shrimp stuffed pronto pup. Any other "must-haves"?


beer!!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1824616 said:


> Heading to the fair tomorrow...what were the best things you guys ate? I'm definitely trying the lobster on a stick and the shrimp stuffed pronto pup. Any other "must-haves"?


The pizza in the food building and the lobster mac and cheese!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1824616 said:


> Heading to the fair tomorrow...what were the best things you guys ate? I'm definitely trying the lobster on a stick and the shrimp stuffed pronto pup. Any other "must-haves"?


I had the Jalapeno Corn Dog. It was aah ight. Last year I had Poutine.......French Fries and Cheesecurds smothered in gravy. Thanks Canada, It was awesome.

Cheesecurds are hands down my favorite.


----------



## SSS Inc.

NWS has me at over 1.5" now. Nam high resolution is at almost 3" tomorrow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1824624 said:


> NWS has me at over 1.5" now. Nam high resolution is at almost 3" tomorrow.


Are we still talking rain??


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1824624 said:


> NWS has me at over 1.5" now. Nam high resolution is at almost 3" tomorrow.


Great, all my grading i did today is cafed.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1824626 said:


> Are we still talking rain??


Not sure anymore. An inch is a ton of rain....nevermind 3".


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1824627 said:


> Great, all my grading i did today is cafed.


I wouldn't worry yet. Other info says different.


----------



## qualitycut

Im at 50% Friday now also


----------



## unit28

Seems nws mentioned. N 94 now

Barro line is...?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1824631 said:


> Im at 50% Friday now also


Cafe! No!. I'm fine with tomorrow but not Friday. :realmad:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1824633 said:


> Seems nws mentioned. N 94 now
> 
> Barro line is...?


Are we still talking rain??


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1824617 said:


> beer!!!!!!


Well, yeah! If they didn't have that I wouldn't even go. I guess Summit has a special brew at their tent that they made just for the fair. I'll have to check that out.



SnowGuy73;1824618 said:


> The pizza in the food building and the lobster mac and cheese!


Lobster mac is one of my 3 favorite foods (behind steak and Walleye). I'm going to check that out for sure, I didn't know it was available.



SSS Inc.;1824623 said:


> Cheesecurds are hands down my favorite.


Cheesecurds are a classic choice. My wife always gets a basket of them and I get my fill from that.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1824637 said:


> Cheesecurds are a classic choice. My wife always gets a basket of them and I get my fill from that.


They sell them in a bucket now just like the sweet marthas cookies. $15.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1824640 said:


> They sell them in a bucket now just like the sweet marthas cookies. $15.


I could barely finish my little basket. They are great but a tad on the greasy side.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1824618 said:


> The pizza in the food building and the lobster mac and cheese!


I meant walleye mac and cheese, my bad.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1824637 said:


> Well, yeah! If they didn't have that I wouldn't even go. I guess Summit has a special brew at their tent that they made just for the fair. I'll have to check that out.
> 
> Lobster mac is one of my 3 favorite foods (behind steak and Walleye). I'm going to check that out for sure, I didn't know it was available.
> 
> Cheesecurds are a classic choice. My wife always gets a basket of them and I get my fill from that.


I meant walleye, you're in luck!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Now I'm up to an inch day and 3/4" night with 40% Frida.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1824644 said:


> Now I'm up to an inch day and 3/4" night with 40% Frida.


Same here, crap


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1824645 said:


> Same here, crap


Agreed.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

1504 more posts until 80k.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1824641 said:


> I could barely finish my little basket. They are great but a tad on the greasy side.


I would hope nobody downs a whole bucket themselves. It is a shallow bucket though.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1824648 said:


> I would hope nobody downs a whole bucket themselves. It is a shallow bucket.


I'd like to see that!


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1824644 said:


> Now I'm up to an inch day and 3/4" night with 40% Frida.


We're screwed!

Edit: NWS now says 100% mainly after 11


----------



## unit28

A continued active
convective pattern expected this period from the lee of the
central rockies--east northeastward into the central plains and
toward the upper ms valley associated with the east northeastward
push of the great basin closed low and height falls ahead of this
closed low. Strengthening low level inflow into the initially
west to east oriented frontal boundary across these areas---and
enhanced uvvs from upper diffluence ahead of the aforementioned
height falls---will support additional organized convection in the
axis of *above average pw values---2-2.5+ standard deviations above
the mean forecast to persist along and north of this front.* heavy
to locally excessive precipitation totals possible this
period


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1824661 said:


> We're screwed!
> 
> Edit: NWS now says 100% mainly after 11


Day off I guess!


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1824665 said:


> Day off I guess!


I'm thinking lunch at Lion's Tap.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1824667 said:


> I'm thinking lunch at Lion's Tap.


There you go!


----------



## unit28

pw values......

precipitable water


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm at 70% mainly after 1 pm.

I hope it's raining in the morning.

Actually I don't really care, taking my kids to Water Park of America tomorrow for the day.

Should be somewhat dead with most of the city schools in session and the state fair going on.


----------



## Camden

TKLAWN;1824667 said:


> I'm thinking lunch at Lion's Tap.


Ooooh! Good plan Thumbs Up


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1824670 said:


> I'm at 70% mainly after 1 pm.
> 
> I hope it's raining in the morning.
> 
> Actually I don't really care, taking my kids to Water Park of America tomorrow for the day.
> 
> Should be somewhat dead with most of the city schools in session and the state fair going on.


Good plan!!!..


----------



## qualitycut

Any concrete guys om here?


----------



## TKLAWN

unit28;1824669 said:


> pw values......
> 
> precipitable water


Ahhh.... Come again?


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1824681 said:


> Any concrete guys om here?


Agood friend of mine dose concrete i can send you his info


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1824690 said:


> Ahhh.... Come again?


A pair of choppers.


----------



## qualitycut

This happened


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1824703 said:


> This happened


Oh boy! Not good on new construction. Maybe some PL400 and no one will notice?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1824611 said:


> I was thinking the same this morning.


Oh come on you babies. Most of what we cut today was 8"+. Still did a strip mall 18 town homes 14 town homes I think 10 residential and ran back in to fert one house. Oh and covered my septic tank back up


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1824707 said:


> Oh boy! Not good on new construction. Maybe some PL400 and no one will notice?


I second that.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;1824624 said:


> NWS has me at over 1.5" now. Nam high resolution is at almost 3" tomorrow.


Just think, 90 days from now...it could be 2 + feet of snow!!!!! yahhhh!!!!

Not!


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1824707 said:


> Oh boy! Not good on new construction. Maybe some PL400 and no one will notice?


Yea and worse yet, the concrete was about 8 inches below grade so i shouldn't have even had to do. Cafe.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1824709 said:


> I second that.


Unfortunately its missing a few small piece s. Supposedly there's a product to fix it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1824665 said:


> Day off I guess!


I still have a very busy day even though it's going to be raining


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;1824707 said:


> Oh boy! Not good on new construction. Maybe some PL400 and no one will notice?


x2

But I would also drill a hole into the step and a small one into the broken piece and insert a metal rod into each end to act as a dowel. Glue it all together and hope for the best.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1824712 said:


> Unfortunately its missing a few small piece s. Supposedly there's a product to fix it.


Ouch...didn't see this part. Go to Home Depot and see what they have for concrete repair. Whatever you get it's probably not going to match up 100% in color. Good luck, man.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1824712 said:


> Unfortunately its missing a few small piece s. Supposedly there's a product to fix it.


I'm sure you're not the first to chip new concrete.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1824722 said:


> I'm sure you're not the first to chip new concrete.


Yea and its about 12 steps, i would prefer ot to pay to replace all those.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1824722 said:


> I'm sure you're not the first to chip new concrete.


Hey since you're on here tonight...what's the chemical in that fog seal that makes it dry so quick? Pretty crazy that it only takes minutes to dry.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1824711 said:


> Yea and worse yet, the concrete was about 8 inches below grade so i shouldn't have even had to do. Cafe.


Probably needed a retaining wall that wasn't in the budget.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1824724 said:


> Hey since you're on here tonight...what's the chemical in that fog seal that makes it dry so quick? Pretty crazy that it only takes minutes to dry.


Its a very thin film, much less material than you are using(I Hope  ). Its diluted with 50% water as well at the refinery so if its sunny it will dry quick. If its raining, that's a different story.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1824726 said:


> Probably needed a retaining wall that wasn't in the budget.


Excavator didn't grade to spec.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1824697 said:


> A pair of choppers.


Hahahaha... my favorite... "I cut wood and I come run"


----------



## jimslawnsnow

5 shows 2.2" for me thru Friday 530 am


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;1824726 said:


> Probably needed a retaining wall that wasn't in the budget.


I bet you are right


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like the rain should hold off most of the day.


----------



## SnowGuy73

62° breezy clear.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1824740 said:


> Hahahaha... my favorite... "I cut wood and I come run"


Love it!....

Ya, anyone can come.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1824750 said:


> 5 shows 2.2" for me thru Friday 530 am


Sounds like fun.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm still at an inch and three quarters.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looking at the midwest radar, gives me cold sweats.

"Yeah, the blob from the south should be warm moisture, but on the north side, when will it drop below 32?"

"Yeah, but the blob that's just floating in the middle of SD, will that be cold once it slides over us?"

Ick.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Moderate dew.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Cafe it, I don't trust it.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like the rain will be here about 10 am, especially for you south guys.

11-12 for us on the north side.

Doesn't look like an on/off rain either. Once it's here, it's here.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1824770 said:


> Looking at the midwest radar, gives me cold sweats.
> 
> "Yeah, the blob from the south should be warm moisture, but on the north side, when will it drop below 32?"
> 
> "Yeah, but the blob that's just floating in the middle of SD, will that be cold once it slides over us?"
> 
> Ick.


Ick is right! Just a preview about 90 days from now...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greeaaatttt..... Inspection set up in Forest Lake today. 

Wonderful.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1824783 said:


> Greeaaatttt..... Inspection set up in Forest Lake today.
> 
> Wonderful.


Yea just seen that on Facebook, probably all the mud boggers headed up north.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1824774 said:


> Looks like the rain will be here about 10 am, especially for you south guys.
> 
> 11-12 for us on the north side.
> 
> Doesn't look like an on/off rain either. Once it's here, it's here.


Maybe there's a dry tongue in place


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1824774 said:


> Looks like the rain will be here about 10 am, especially for you south guys.
> 
> 11-12 for us on the north side.
> 
> Doesn't look like an on/off rain either. Once it's here, it's here.


Glad I said f it and decided to head north!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1824786 said:


> Yea just seen that on Facebook, probably all the mud boggers headed up north.


That's exactly it too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1824789 said:


> Maybe there's a dry tongue in place


Too early to talk dry tongue.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Rain looks to be sliding slightly east.

I've been dropped to 40% chance of rain now, mainly after 4 pm.

Hopefully my guys stay away from the sting and are able to get a full day in.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1824797 said:


> Rain looks to be sliding slightly east.
> 
> I've been dropped to 40% chance of rain now, mainly after 4 pm.
> 
> Hopefully my guys stay away from the sting and are able to get a full day in.


Worse than winter....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Dang that Jennifer on 5 has a big nose


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1824805 said:


> Dang that Jennifer on 5 has a big nose


Picture?....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

HayDays is big enough where JohnDee makes a Facebook post to watch for his forecasts??


Haydays:

The forecast sees a front to work through on or near the time of the event. Ahead of the front, temps would likely be in the low 80’s, with moderate humidity levels. The front itself would bring a 3-6 hours period of showers and thunderstorms and then behind the front, temps would be in the 60’s and low 70’s, with dry weather and lower humidity. The models differ some on the timing of the front. One idea calls for it to move through on Friday, while the other is still sticking with Saturday. The bottom line is, it is still a LONG way out to be putting much faith into the exact ideas for that time frame.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1824808 said:


> HayDays is big enough where JohnDee makes a Facebook post to watch for his forecasts??


Haydays has gotten huge over the years. Gets bigger each year too.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1824806 said:


> Picture?....


Didn't even think of it. She was covering breaking news for the officer involved shooting in st Paul


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1824808 said:


> HayDays is big enough where JohnDee makes a Facebook post to watch for his forecasts??
> 
> Haydays:
> 
> The forecast sees a front to work through on or near the time of the event. Ahead of the front, temps would likely be in the low 80's, with moderate humidity levels. The front itself would bring a 3-6 hours period of showers and thunderstorms and then behind the front, temps would be in the 60's and low 70's, with dry weather and lower humidity. The models differ some on the timing of the front. One idea calls for it to move through on Friday, while the other is still sticking with Saturday. The bottom line is, it is still a LONG way out to be putting much faith into the exact ideas for that time frame.


That's cool, I guess it is sled related...


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1824816 said:


> Didn't even think of it. She was covering breaking news for the officer involved shooting in st Paul


Ah, copy that.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1824816 said:


> Didn't even think of it. She was covering breaking news for the officer involved shooting in st Paul


Ruh Roh....


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1824825 said:


> Ruh Roh....


Bad guy shot this time I heard.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Muggy today...


----------



## SnowGuy73

The rain appears to be drying up.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Was in a traction machine for my bad. Helped a ton


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1824841 said:


> Was in a traction machine for my bad. Helped a ton


Huh? ?....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1824842 said:


> Huh? ?....


Its a machine that pulls you apart


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sprinkles in Burnsville.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1824843 said:


> Its a machine that pulls you apart


Hehehe.....


----------



## djagusch

Lwnmwrmn has 5 inspectors at one of his accounts right now.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1824847 said:


> Hehehe.....


It works. Just made me have to fart


----------



## Polarismalibu

djagusch;1824852 said:


> Lwnmwrmn has 5 inspectors at one of his accounts right now.


He has the inspectors or they have him? Lol Sounds like a cafe day


----------



## djagusch

Polarismalibu;1824854 said:


> He has the inspectors or they have him? Lol Sounds like a cafe day


They are at dq eating. He mows it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1824854 said:


> He has the inspectors or they have him? Lol Sounds like a cafe day


It's wet at the Water park. You can take that any way you want.


----------



## Camden

Starting to rain at the fair.


----------



## ryde307

djagusch;1824855 said:


> They are at dq eating. He mows it.


Good thing it rained and the guys can't get to it till next week.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Not even enough rain to register in the gauge here.


----------



## Camden

I'm at the point where I need to decide if I should use my remaining stomach space for food or beer. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1824868 said:


> I'm at the point where I need to decide if I should use my remaining stomach space for food or beer. Decisions, decisions...


Both, its the fair!


----------



## Camden

SnowGuy73;1824869 said:


> Both, its the fair!


Just had the Walleye Mac, thanks for the tip.

How's the S'more beer?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1824872 said:


> Just had the Walleye Mac, thanks for the tip.
> 
> How's the S'more beer?


Didn't try that, I don't like special brew beer.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1824861 said:


> Good thing it rained and the guys can't get to it till next week.


My guys just went home. Hasn't rained there all day.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Looks like several good chances for rain next week too. This keeps up we'll be mowing off 4" of grass and a foot of leaves at the same time


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Novak says things to get interesting Sunday night. I expect it to be a quiet perfect night!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1824869 said:


> Both, its the fair!


I agree! Idk what it is I never get full there.


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1824890 said:


> I agree! Idk what it is I never get full there.


To much exercise!


----------



## Polarismalibu

http://worldnewsdailyreport.com/china-miner-found-alive-after-17-years-underground/


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1824893 said:


> To much exercise!


Very well could be.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Polarismalibu;1824895 said:


> http://worldnewsdailyreport.com/china-miner-found-alive-after-17-years-underground/


And people Cafe about having to plow an inch of snow in the middle of the night!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1824895 said:


> http://worldnewsdailyreport.com/china-miner-found-alive-after-17-years-underground/


I couldn't imagine. I wonder if he knew how much time went by


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1824895 said:


> http://worldnewsdailyreport.com/china-miner-found-alive-after-17-years-underground/


Fake!!!!!!!!!!

http://worldnewsdailyreport.com/disclaimer/


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1824908 said:


> Fake!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://worldnewsdailyreport.com/disclaimer/


Now that makes a little more sense.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1824890 said:


> I agree! Idk what it is I never get full there.


Same here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bump......


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;1824939 said:


> Bump......


Nice night out, everyone must be enjoying it. I actually opened the windows tonight, first time in weeks!


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1824954 said:


> Nice night out, everyone must be enjoying it. I actually opened the windows tonight, first time in weeks!


Thought about it but still a little muggy out here.


----------



## Drakeslayer

BossPlow here is one with a few scratches and a wide out


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1824956 said:


> BossPlow here is one with a few scratches and a wide out


that will buff out.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1824957 said:


> that will buff out.


Run it through the car wash.


----------



## BossPlow614

Drakeslayer;1824956 said:


> BossPlow here is one with a few scratches and a wide out


Haha! I'll pass! 

Looks like it's gone through hell. I'm going to guess it's an XL too? I want a Lariat. Going shopping tomorrow sometime after heading to the state fair in the late morning/early afternoon.


----------



## Green Grass

BossPlow614;1824980 said:


> Haha! I'll pass!
> 
> Looks like it's gone through hell. I'm going to guess it's an XL too? I want a Lariat. Going shopping tomorrow sometime after heading to the state fair in the late morning/early afternoon.


Shop at the fair!!


----------



## BossPlow614

Green Grass;1824981 said:


> Shop at the fair!!


70 grand is a bit more than I want to spend!


----------



## Drakeslayer

BossPlow614;1824980 said:


> Haha! I'll pass!
> 
> Looks like it's gone through hell. I'm going to guess it's an XL too? I want a Lariat. Going shopping tomorrow sometime after heading to the state fair in the late morning/early afternoon.


It's a lariat! The Volvo that hit it is already recycled.


----------



## BossPlow614

Drakeslayer;1824997 said:


> It's a lariat! The Volvo that hit it is already recycled.


If it is a diesel my guess is it's a ticking time bomb 6.0, I'll pass! I don't really want a 7.3 at the moment either as they're too old for being a both work and personal truck.


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1824982 said:


> 70 grand is a bit more than I want to spend!


So 60 with the diesel?


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1825005 said:


> So 60 with the diesel?


Huh?


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1825006 said:


> Huh?


MSRP of course...


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1825007 said:


> MSRP of course...


Ahhh. Then what the cafe is with dealers charging almost 70k for these trucks?


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1825008 said:


> Ahhh. Then what the cafe is with dealers charging almost 70k for these trucks?


This one is actually pretty "bare bones" for a Lariat too... It doesn't even running boards or a tail gate step!

They can get a LOT fancier than this... My trouble is I've been trying to find a gas engine lariat that still has a moon roof and possibly nav... every freakin truck that has a moon roof and/or nav across the entire country is a 6.7 diesel...


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1825010 said:


> This one is actually pretty "bare bones" for a Lariat too... It doesn't even running boards or a tail gate step!
> 
> They can get a LOT fancier than this... My trouble is I've been trying to find a gas engine lariat that still has a moon roof and possibly nav... every freakin truck that has a moon roof and/or nav across the entire country is a 6.7 diesel...


That might a sign to just buy a diesel!  Are you looking at a 2015?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dodge........

http://www.wilcoxchrysler.com/mobile/New-2014-RAM-3500-Laramie-Forest-Lake-MN/vd/21916074

You'll have to cut and paste.

That's for a diesel.

6.4 is $6k less.


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1825011 said:


> That might a sign to just buy a diesel!  Are you looking at a 2015?


Not sure... I'd buy used actually, but I just don't feel like the deals are as good anymore... I want a Lariat gas engine... hopefully before winter... we'll see how blowout season does for me... payup



LwnmwrMan22;1825012 said:


> Dodge........


When you say things like "lifetime warranty" it almost makes a guy think twice... almost...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1825013 said:


> Not sure... I'd buy used actually, but I just don't feel like the deals are as good anymore... I want a Lariat gas engine... hopefully before winter... we'll see how blowout season does for me... payup
> 
> When you say things like "lifetime warranty" it almost makes a guy think twice... almost...


Djagusch just bought a '14. $2800 for a lifetime warranty. Read my edited post for a link to one of the trucks.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1825014 said:


> Djagusch just bought a '14. $2800 for a lifetime warranty. Read my edited post for a link to one of the trucks.


$2800 for life? I can't lie, that's impressive... That would get me like 8 years for Ford... (still buying one though)


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1825014 said:


> Djagusch just bought a '14. $2800 for a lifetime warranty. Read my edited post for a link to one of the trucks.


When we bought our Chrysler van last year they never mentioned a lifetime warranty. They wanted 4500 or so for the extended. We waited. Got a thing in the mail from Chrysler about warranty stuff. Extended was 2k and the life time was 2500 or was it less? IDK but you get the picture. You can't beat a lifetime warranty.

Local Chevy dealer has free lifetime warrenties and 0% through labor day.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Down pour!


----------



## SnowGuy73

68° breezy clouds.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1825008 said:


> Ahhh. Then what the cafe is with dealers charging almost 70k for these trucks?


I have no idea where they are charging 70k for a truck. Sticker maybe but everyone knows you dont pay that.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1825010 said:


> This one is actually pretty "bare bones" for a Lariat too... It doesn't even running boards or a tail gate step!
> 
> They can get a LOT fancier than this... My trouble is I've been trying to find a gas engine lariat that still has a moon roof and possibly nav... every freakin truck that has a moon roof and/or nav across the entire country is a 6.7 diesel...


I know someone who could find one for you.


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1825008 said:


> Ahhh. Then what the cafe is with dealers charging almost 70k for these trucks?


Ignore the sticker price.

I'll sell you mine. Comes with a wideout


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Could just about buy a loaded Dodge, with a lifetime warranty AND a plow for the price of a Ford or Chevy, just saying.

Even more so if you go to a gas from a diesel, no matter what brand.

I paid $3.09 for gas yesterday.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1825040 said:


> Could just about buy a loaded Dodge, with a lifetime warranty AND a plow for the price of a Ford or Chevy.


Hmmm and there is reasons for that.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1825041 said:


> Hmmm and there is reasons for that.


Its called their leather seat.

By the way there was a HD 1 ton challenge. Ford came in third


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1825038 said:


> Ignore the sticker price.
> 
> I'll sell you mine. Comes with a wideout


Didn't you just buy it?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1825043 said:


> Its called their leather seat.
> 
> By the way there was a HD 1 ton challenge. Ford came in third


I'm guessing Toyota took first?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Damn its humid again...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1825045 said:


> I'm guessing Toyota took first?


GMC then dodge then ford. I didn't watch it. The wife did. It was on Facebook


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1825043 said:


> Its called their leather seat.
> 
> By the way there was a HD 1 ton challenge. Ford came in third


If it the same i seen, ford won all the challenges when it came to pulling. Losing on fuel economy slightly and some other minor things that people who pull for a living arw less concerned about.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;1825045 said:


> I'm guessing Toyota took first?


Haha.

All the big 3 have these HD proving tests. Whoever is hosting them, of course there truck wins.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1825014 said:


> Djagusch just bought a '14. $2800 for a lifetime warranty. Read my edited post for a link to one of the trucks.


32555 for a cc gas 2500 chrome package, touch screen, back up camera, plow prep, etc. Carpet, cloth, and pw/pl. It's a work truck. Another 1000 rebate for the plow I put on it , boss dxt, stainless, lifetime warranty for 2850.

You could almost buy two of them for what the loaded desiels go for.


----------



## qualitycut

http://special-reports.pickuptrucks.com/2014-ultimate-one-ton-hd-challenge.html


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1825052 said:


> Haha.
> 
> All the big 3 have these HD proving tests. Whoever is hosting them, of course there truck wins.


There it is!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1825044 said:


> Didn't you just buy it?


Back when the sbow was still flying. Any things for sale for the right price. Plus I want a dodge......


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1825060 said:


> Back when the sbow was still flying. Any things for sale for the right price. Plus I want a dodge......


Haha joker


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1825060 said:


> Any things for sale for the right price.


I say the same daily!


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1825034 said:


> I have no idea where they are charging 70k for a truck. Sticker maybe but everyone knows you dont pay that.


Sticker price... and not a dollar more... (name that character)



qualitycut;1825035 said:


> I know someone who could find one for you.


I know, I know... I'm just not going to waste his time until I'm actually ready to pull the pin...



Polarismalibu;1825060 said:


> Back when the sbow was still flying. Any things for sale for the right price. Plus I want a dodge......


D'oh-kay!


----------



## qualitycut

Im really tempted to go try the taco bell breakfast


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1825063 said:


> Sticker price... and not a dollar more... (name that character)
> 
> I know, I know... I'm just not going to waste his time until I'm actually ready to pull the pin...
> 
> D'oh-kay!


They have a program where they type in a car and shows which dealer has it, bot wasting his time


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1825064 said:


> Im really tempted to go try the taco bell breakfast


I wasn't impressed with it


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1825066 said:


> I wasn't impressed with it


I heard the same, I'm not a fan of taco bell anyways.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1825067 said:


> I heard the same, I'm not a fan of taco bell anyways.


Agree! I think it will be a culvers lunch kind of day.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1825069 said:


> Agree! I think it will be a culvers lunch kind of day.


Sounds great!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Just watched Tru green treat a lawn..... Now its pouring here!


----------



## Ranger620

Been busy last couple of weeks no thanks to a truss company that cant seem to get heel height and pitch correct. 
For you lawn guys any of you interested in a toro proline 36. A friend of mine his dad has one for sale. He had a stroke and can no longer handle a mower of that caliber. Looking at getting him something like a toro personal pace with elec. start as his right arm isnt quite the same. I dont no the details he's had it since I can remember. Only used for his yard in maple grove. I think he'd like to get $600 for it. Im not a lawn guy but that seemed like a fair price. Just thought Id try and help him out. Dont think its hit craigslist yet. Any one???


----------



## cbservicesllc

Novak says storms rolling back into MSP by noon... plan on sunny skies!


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1825092 said:


> Novak says storms rolling back into MSP by noon... plan on sunny skies!


Hope so im heading north


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1825094 said:


> Hope so im heading north


Did you get my text?? I am done with sprint. None of my voice mails come thru I have to call in and check them. Last week i called in to the system and had 22 new voice mail messages:angry: wonder how long its been going on and how many jobs I lost because of it. I am changing to verizion even if I pay double


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1825092 said:


> Novak says storms rolling back into MSP by noon... plan on sunny skies!


Raining at the fair. Looks like it'll be here just in time for lunch.


----------



## qualitycut

Yes just did got it handled its the phone bring it to sprint. Mine has done that before and they fixed it. My sprint has been great as of late.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1825100 said:


> Yes just did got it handled its the phone bring it to sprint. Mine has done that before and they fixed it. My sprint has been great as of late.


I'll have to find a new sprint store. Got asked to leave the last time. You would not believe how bad it was the last time I went in. Asked them to look at it and they wiped everything I specifically asked not to wipe anything before I backup and they did with out asking as I was standing there. Lost some important stuff. Asked for the manager and he and the employee blamed it on motorola. Said it was just a coincidence it lost everything when they had it. :angry:


----------



## Green Grass

Well I am absolutely soaked in Plymouth and now there is lighting.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1825107 said:


> Well I am absolutely soaked in Plymouth and now there is lighting.


Same here. Went from light drizzle to a monsoon


----------



## Polarismalibu

Powers out now


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;1825111 said:


> Powers out now


Pouring here


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1825110 said:


> Same here. Went from light drizzle to a monsoon


Cafe it calling it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;1825089 said:


> Been busy last couple of weeks no thanks to a truss company that cant seem to get heel height and pitch correct.
> For you lawn guys any of you interested in a toro proline 36. A friend of mine his dad has one for sale. He had a stroke and can no longer handle a mower of that caliber. Looking at getting him something like a toro personal pace with elec. start as his right arm isnt quite the same. I dont no the details he's had it since I can remember. Only used for his yard in maple grove. I think he'd like to get $600 for it. Im not a lawn guy but that seemed like a fair price. Just thought Id try and help him out. Dont think its hit craigslist yet. Any one???


Do you know anything about the mower?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Power went out cuz the building I was in got hit. That explains the hair standing up


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1825119 said:


> Power went out cuz the building I was in got hit. That explains the hair standing up


Sure your guys didn't hit it


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1825115 said:


> Cafe it calling it.


Same here... guys volunteered to work tomorrow... rain popped up quick


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1825120 said:


> Sure your guys didn't hit it


If they were with me I would blame them. I was dropping a mower off to get fixed there building got hit


----------



## qualitycut

Rain as soon as i hit 36 and 35e


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1825121 said:


> Same here... guys volunteered to work tomorrow... rain popped up quick


I don't want to but think that i will have to.


----------



## qualitycut

Pouring by lwmr


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1825122 said:


> If they were with me I would blame them. I was dropping a mower off to get fixed there building got hit


Not A-1 was it?


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1825128 said:


> Not A-1 was it?


Nope decided to try that new place off 81 this time


----------



## qualitycut

People can't drive in the rain


----------



## NorthernProServ

**** it! Calling it too, time for paper work and now that somebody mentioned it....culvers for lunch too!


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1825134 said:


> People can't drive in the rain


People can't drive to begin with, add rain or snow it's a fail


----------



## qualitycut

You can't see the damn lines when its wet either


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1825131 said:


> Nope decided to try that new place off 81 this time


I'm sorry...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1825124 said:


> Rain as soon as i hit 36 and 35e


None in Burnsville off 42


----------



## MNPLOWCO

NorthernProServ;1825136 said:


> **** it! Calling it too, time for paper work and now that somebody mentioned it....culvers for lunch too!


I am soaking wet. Paper work is a good idea. I hate weekend mowing. It knocks my project work back.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1825140 said:


> I'm sorry...


Bad decision?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1825146 said:


> Bad decision?


Hard to say... I've heard really mixed reviews... and their parts staff are handicapable when it comes to mowers... plus they keep zero parts in stock...


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1825148 said:


> Hard to say... I've heard really mixed reviews... and their parts staff are handicapable when it comes to mowers... plus they keep zero parts in stock...


I had a friend that used to work there untill he got offered a job at Heinens. I don't need that mower back till clean up time so free storage if it takes a while. The parts guy did seem pretty out of it. The service manager was on top of it though so I guess we will see.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1825127 said:


> Pouring by lwmr


We shut down at 11.

Had a bolt of lightning so close to the house, 2 of the boy's baby toys made noise before the thunder.


----------



## ryde307

Since I can see we are still talking trucks. This is what we got the other day.
Not fully loaded but has touch screen back up camera all of that stuff. It is a lease. First payment down and $310 a month for 36. 12,000 miles per year. Free maint.


----------



## BossPlow614

Ryde, it's hard to tell from the pic but is it a half ton? 


I'm glad we finished everything yesterday!! Just arrived to the fair and there's no rain. Was pouring the whole way here until about highway 36.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1825156 said:


> Since I can see we are still talking trucks. This is what we got the other day.
> Not fully loaded but has touch screen back up camera all of that stuff. It is a lease. First payment down and $310 a month for 36. 12,000 miles per year. Free maint.


12,000 miles / year. :laughing:


----------



## ryde307

Yes it's a half ton. And LwnMwr 12,000 a year is plenty for what it needs to do. Gas isn't cheap.


----------



## ryde307

It's the truck I drive. it goes from home to work runs around a bit during the day. If we are "working" there are other trucks that can get dirty, dented, and beat up for that.


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;1825156 said:


> Since I can see we are still talking trucks. This is what we got the other day.
> Not fully loaded but has touch screen back up camera all of that stuff. It is a lease. First payment down and $310 a month for 36. 12,000 miles per year. Free maint.


Looks nice... for a chevy 

How's leasing work with putting a plow on it and such?

EDIT: Disregard the plow comment...


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1825158 said:


> 12,000 miles / year. :laughing:


That's what I'm thinking. 6 months for me and almost 18k


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm just giving ryde the needle.

If I could, I would just lease too, as it seems like you're just trading as soon as / before a truck is paid off anyways. 

I did it once in about 2000.

Went 40,000 miles over, cost me $2,000, which still wasn't bad.

I did plow with the truck too.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1825168 said:


> I'm just giving ryde the needle.
> 
> If I could, I would just lease too, as it seems like you're just trading as soon as / before a truck is paid off anyways.
> 
> I did it once in about 2000.
> 
> Went 40,000 miles over, cost me $2,000, which still wasn't bad.
> 
> I did plow with the truck too.


I'm not sure they let you plow with them anymore


----------



## ryde307

Polarismalibu;1825171 said:


> I'm not sure they let you plow with them anymore


You can do just about anything you want with it. They are not to strict actually. We just needed a truck for running around and small things. That is why we went this route for trucks that get beat up we buy used for good deals. No reason to spend $50,000 + on a new truck to have it worth half in 3 years.
This industry is hard enough to make good margins in already.

For the record chevy was not my choice either. Wanted a Ford but they would not come close on price. We were going to get a Dodge because they had the best offers out but was able to get chevy to match it. They wanted $3000 down $369 a month. We got it for first payment down and $310 a month. That covers tax and everything else.

That was the other advantage to a lease was tax. Take a new truck $40,000 average of 7% tax and you have $2800 just in tax alone. If you financed it and add interest. The tax savings alone pays for most of the first year for the lease.

I know leases don't work for everyone. The mileage thing is a huge deal breaker for most. But when a new truck costs 40-60,000 we had to start thinking about other options. Lease, buy used, smaller motors, less options, make the trucks you have do more ect.


----------



## Camden

ryde307;1825178 said:


> You can do just about anything you want with it. They are not to strict actually. We just needed a truck for running around and small things. That is why we went this route for trucks that get beat up we buy used for good deals. No reason to spend $50,000 + on a new truck to have it worth half in 3 years.
> This industry is hard enough to make good margins in already.
> 
> For the record chevy was not my choice either. Wanted a Ford but they would not come close on price. We were going to get a Dodge because they had the best offers out but was able to get chevy to match it. They wanted $3000 down $369 a month. *We got it for first payment down and $310 a month. That covers tax and everything else.*
> 
> That was the other advantage to a lease was tax. Take a new truck $40,000 average of 7% tax and you have $2800 just in tax alone. If you financed it and add interest. The tax savings alone pays for most of the first year for the lease.
> 
> I know leases don't work for everyone. The mileage thing is a huge deal breaker for most. But when a new truck costs 40-60,000 we had to start thinking about other options. Lease, buy used, smaller motors, less options, make the trucks you have do more ect.


That really does seem like a great deal. I didn't think they let you attach plows to them so I never entertained the lease option before. Very interesting...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Why is it lately that when we eat somewhere there's an old person coughing that sounds like they are going to puke? Then they won't take a drink, just cough cough and about empty the place. Makes you real hungry hearing that


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1825134 said:


> People can't drive in the rain


Ain't that the truth.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I decided to put myself through more agony.

School shopping at the mall with the wife and oldest. :crazy:


----------



## Green Grass

Anyone know where to get parts for a tow behind IR 175 air compressor?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1825183 said:


> I decided to put myself through more agony.
> 
> School shopping at the mall with the wife and oldest. :crazy:


Better then going shopping with a 12 year old girl. We took my niece to moa a few weeks ago. Let's just say I kept getting lost from her and the gf lol


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1825187 said:


> Anyone know where to get parts for a tow behind IR 175 air compressor?


How old....?


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1825191 said:


> How old....?


late 80's I need the tank for the compressor oil.


----------



## djagusch

Green Grass;1825187 said:


> Anyone know where to get parts for a tow behind IR 175 air compressor?


Aspen equipment in Bloomington is where they sell oem parts. Idk of aftermarket or used parts.

If you call them they need the model and sn to get any useful info.


----------



## Green Grass

djagusch;1825205 said:


> Aspen equipment in Bloomington is where they sell oem parts. Idk of aftermarket or used parts.
> 
> If you call them they need the model and sn to get any useful info.


Yeah they don't like to call people back.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1825193 said:


> late 80's I need the tank for the compressor oil.


Same as mine... you wouldn't think it... but call Toyota Lift in Brooklyn Park. I tried Aspen and IR direct... both couldn't help me... Mine has a White engine and Toyota Lift has been able to get all parts for me...


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1825209 said:


> Same as mine... you wouldn't think it... but call Toyota Lift in Brooklyn Park. I tried Aspen and IR direct... both couldn't help me... Mine has a White engine and Toyota Lift has been able to get all parts for me...


Thanks for the help!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like big rain coming down here.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

About knocked out a guy at my local john Deere dealer. He always tell me I'm lying and don't know my equipment. Wasn't even dealing with him this time and he sticks his nose in business. Bail money anyone?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Rain in Shakopee.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1825214 said:


> About knocked out a guy at my local john Deere dealer. He always tell me I'm lying and don't know my equipment. Wasn't even dealing with him this time and he sticks his nose in business. Bail money anyone?


What a clown!


----------



## Camden

Love getting the "It's past 5:00 why aren't you home?" call 

I bet in the 10 years I've been married I've said this exact statement no less than 1 million times..."I'm self employed, I don't have a start or end time to my day. I work as much as I need to in order to get my jobs done." She STILL doesn't get it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;1825223 said:


> Love getting the "It's past 5:00 why aren't you home?" call
> 
> I bet in the 10 years I've been married I've said this exact statement no less than 1 million times..."I'm self employed, I don't have a start or end time to my day. I work as much as I need to in order to get my jobs done." She STILL doesn't get it.


I don't think many of them do or will


----------



## TKLAWN

Camden;1825223 said:


> Love getting the "It's past 5:00 why aren't you home?" call
> 
> I bet in the 10 years I've been married I've said this exact statement no less than 1 million times..."I'm self employed, I don't have a start or end time to my day. I work as much as I need to in order to get my jobs done." She STILL doesn't get it.


Same statement here: given one hour to get home , just got home 2 hours later to the cold shoulder. I guess I will be making my own dinner and sleeping on the couch tonight. OH BOY!


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1825224 said:


> I don't think many of them do or will


Agreed..............


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1825223 said:


> Love getting the "It's past 5:00 why aren't you home?" call
> 
> I bet in the 10 years I've been married I've said this exact statement no less than 1 million times..."I'm self employed, I don't have a start or end time to my day. I work as much as I need to in order to get my jobs done." She STILL doesn't get it.


I really hope I have that soon!


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;1825223 said:


> Love getting the "It's past 5:00 why aren't you home?" call
> 
> I bet in the 10 years I've been married I've said this exact statement no less than 1 million times..."I'm self employed, I don't have a start or end time to my day. I work as much as I need to in order to get my jobs done." She STILL doesn't get it.


Or the what time will you be home before you leave for the day.


----------



## SSS Inc.

You guys have it bad. I laid down the law way back when we were dating. I work everyday and long hours in the summer. Its just the way it is and she gets it. I could never promise to be home at 5:00 everyday. The return is that I'm home a good chunk of the winter and she can buy whatever she wants.


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1825238 said:


> You guys have it bad. I laid down the law way back when we were dating. I work everyday and long hours in the summer. Its just the way it is and she gets it. I could never promise to be home at 5:00 everyday. The return is that I'm home a good chunk of the winter and she can buy whatever she wants.


I don't have a girlfriend but this statement is spot on. When I do, I definitely plan to be upfront and tell her that as an owner of a company it's pretty much standard to put in a 70+ hour week. Just this week I had 61 hours in after yesterday. Sacrifice now and do the things others won't, so in the future you can do the things that others can't.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I used to be like you guys. 

I'd work 100 hours weeks.

Now 7-5. Whatever's left will be done tomorrow. Whatever gets pushed off will will continue to the next day.

If it gets pushed off and the customer bails, so be it.

I've lost too much family time and come close to losing the marriage.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1825244 said:


> I used to be like you guys.
> 
> I'd work 100 hours weeks.
> 
> Now 7-5. Whatever's left will be done tomorrow. Whatever gets pushed off will will continue to the next day.
> 
> If it gets pushed off and the customer bails, so be it.
> 
> I've lost too much family time and come close to losing the marriage.


I try to be done by 6 but some days it just doesn't work out.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1825244 said:


> I used to be like you guys.
> 
> I'd work 100 hours weeks.
> 
> Now 7-5. Whatever's left will be done tomorrow. Whatever gets pushed off will will continue to the next day.
> 
> If it gets pushed off and the customer bails, so be it.
> 
> I've lost too much family time and come close to losing the marriage.


What about a snow storm? Still planning on doing the 40 straight hour marathons?

I'm also only 23 with no family of my own. Most of my friends own companies so we work the same amount of hours generally.

I'll work until 10:30pm when starting at 6:30am if the job has to be finished, such as this week with a patio that had to be done before the rain (that never happened) was supposed to arrive Thursday. We were doing the black dirt & seed around the patio & where we drove through the lawn with the skid under the moonlight until I decided we'll just come back in the morning to finish and haul out the remaining pavers, etc. I don't exactly like working that late but that's how it goes. Monday night I was up until 3am sending out contracts to existing commercial plowing clients & sending out some proposals for both installs & maintenance. I was then up at 6:30 the next day to begin the removal process for the patio we did.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1825244 said:


> I used to be like you guys.
> 
> I'd work 100 hours weeks.
> 
> Now 7-5. Whatever's left will be done tomorrow. Whatever gets pushed off will will continue to the next day.
> 
> If it gets pushed off and the customer bails, so be it.
> 
> I've lost too much family time and come close to losing the marriage.


Different industry so its hard to compare but we don't stop until a project is done. It might be 4 p.m. it might be 8 p.m. If we pulled the plug at a set time everyday we would never get anywhere. I want to continue to grow and Its just in my nature to work until I can't work no more.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snow SHOULD be different, because as SSS said, it should be somewhat sporadic.

Last winter in this wet spring just snowballed everything.

About June I said that's enough.

Yes, there are still some nights that are late. Yes there are some customers that are quite peeved at me. I don't care. Might be a bad thing, but like I said, I really really wouldn't enjoy this work with no family to come home too.

There were too many nights when my kids were younger I was coming home when they were already in bed and leaving before they were awake.

Or I'd come home and head "love you Daddy" from the bedroom as the wife was reading them a book.

Enough.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1825248 said:


> Different industry so its hard to compare but we don't stop until a project is done. It might be 4 p.m. it might be 8 p.m. If we pulled the plug at a set time everyday we would never get anywhere. I want to continue to grow and Its just in my nature to work until I can't work no more.


Somewhat different, yes. Even landscaping would be different compared to maintenance.

You can still grow maintenance / landscaping without working 70-100 hour weeks in the summer.

Biggest issue is it hits the pocketbook.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Holy CAFE!

Sunday night.... Another 1-2" possible.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1825254 said:


> Holy CAFE!
> 
> Sunday night.... Another 1-2" possible.


They say chance of severe weather to!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1825254 said:


> Holy CAFE!
> 
> Sunday night.... Another 1-2" possible.


you just saw that?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1825256 said:


> you just saw that?


Yeah, we weren't forecast for it before.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1825238 said:


> You guys have it bad. I laid down the law way back when we were dating. I work everyday and long hours in the summer. Its just the way it is and she gets it. I could never promise to be home at 5:00 everyday. The return is that I'm home a good chunk of the winter and she can buy whatever she wants.


I thought we had "the talk" when we dated but apparently she thought I was joking when I said that I'll work 7 days a week if necessary.

Back when I met her I was doing WAY more than I do now so I feel like I've cut back a ton. I don't even repo any more and that used to be my #2 income source. We're going to head out in a couple minutes to have a couple beers and I'm going to bring up my concerns again because it's getting out of hand and my busy season is just around the corner. Gotta be on the same page before the snow flies...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1825258 said:


> Yeah, we weren't forecast for it before.


really? I was. something must be shifting


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1825251 said:


> Somewhat different, yes. Even landscaping would be different compared to maintenance.
> 
> You can still grow maintenance / landscaping without working 70-100 hour weeks in the summer.
> 
> Biggest issue is it hits the pocketbook.


For me its just that I can't stop working until I'm confident I'm ready for the next day. Might not be on the job but doing repairs, maintenance, bids etc. I know when i should turn it off if there is something important or I made a promise to the kids. My other problem is I get Migraines on days off. Figure that one out.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1825254 said:


> Holy CAFE!
> 
> Sunday night.... Another 1-2" possible.


I must have had 1-2" tonight at my house. At about 5 all of the streets in my neighborhood were flooded up to the top of the curbs. You should have seen all the smart car drivers going like turtles as I blew through it shooting water about 15' high. It was pretty intense for about 30 minutes.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1825266 said:


> I must have had 1-2" tonight at my house. At about 5 all of the streets in my neighborhood were flooded up to the top of the curbs. You should have seen all the smart car drivers going like turtles as I blew through it shooting water about 15' high. It was pretty intense for about 30 minutes.


Smart car tipping!!!!!!


----------



## Ranger620

jimslawnsnow;1825116 said:


> Do you know anything about the mower?


Sorry it took so long, speaking of hours I just got home from work. I dont know a whole lot about it other than what i mentioned. Its a toro proline 36. I can send you some pics if you want to pm me your number and I can get you in touch with my buddy whose selling it for his dad.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1825249 said:


> Snow SHOULD be different, because as SSS said, it should be somewhat sporadic.
> 
> Last winter in this wet spring just snowballed everything.
> 
> About June I said that's enough.
> 
> Yes, there are still some nights that are late. Yes there are some customers that are quite peeved at me. I don't care. Might be a bad thing, but like I said, I really really wouldn't enjoy this work with no family to come home too.
> 
> There were too many nights when my kids were younger I was coming home when they were already in bed and leaving before they were awake.
> 
> Or I'd come home and head "love you Daddy" from the bedroom as the wife was reading them a book.
> 
> Enough.


This is kind of how I approach it... I still work 60-70 hours a week, but I try to spend at least a couple house a day with the kids... I still get the "we're not important enough" and "are you saying I don't work" talk... but I try...


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1825262 said:


> For me its just that I can't stop working until I'm confident I'm ready for the next day. Might not be on the job but doing repairs, maintenance, bids etc. I know when i should turn it off if there is something important or I made a promise to the kids. My other problem is I get Migraines on days off. Figure that one out.


I seen like a thousand pages back you were asking about migraines. I get them a fair amount. Seems like once every 3-4 weeks. Since I cut down the amount of work both construction (lack of) and snow (downsized for family) They seem to come less and not as often. Been to the doctor all they ever did for me was give me pills and say if your getting one take these which was no differant than excedrin migraine. I just got one monday after I got home from the fair. Usually I can tell when there coming as I get tunnel vision. This time it didnt happen. Was one of the top 5 worst over the last 20 years. I took and oxycotton and it didnt put a dent in it. What I do when they are coming on is caffeine and excedrin migraine pills, lay down and take a nap. Other things you can do is soak your feet in hot water run hot water over your hands and put a ice pack on your neck. Massages work but you should do it on regular basis, I think mine are stress related, There are other things you can do. Accuepuncture is one of them. I hate needles. Other things that cause me to get them are strobe lights, if im inside and its bright out and darker in the house and I stare outside for a min then turn my focus back into the house. Few other things too but I think stress is the main one. 
The bad ones knock me out for 24-36 hrs. After mondays I went to work on tues and making the simplest decisions were tough. 
Hope this helps some. I feel your pain.
p.s theres a new device I saw that came out. looks like a halo. You put it on your head for 20 min a day. Not much research done on it yet but if your like me you will try anything to get rid of them. The device was around 300 and I think you had to get doctors approval


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1825271 said:


> I seen like a thousand pages back you were asking about migraines. I get them a fair amount. Seems like once every 3-4 weeks. Since I cut down the amount of work both construction (lack of) and snow (downsized for family) They seem to come less and not as often. Been to the doctor all they ever did for me was give me pills and say if your getting one take these which was no differant than excedrin migraine. I just got one monday after I got home from the fair. Usually I can tell when there coming as I get tunnel vision. This time it didnt happen. Was one of the top 5 worst over the last 20 years. I took and oxycotton and it didnt put a dent in it. What I do when they are coming on is caffeine and excedrin migraine pills, lay down and take a nap. Other things you can do is soak your feet in hot water run hot water over your hands and put a ice pack on your neck. Massages work but you should do it on regular basis, I think mine are stress related, There are other things you can do. Accuepuncture is one of them. I hate needles. Other things that cause me to get them are strobe lights, if im inside and its bright out and darker in the house and I stare outside for a min then turn my focus back into the house. Few other things too but I think stress is the main one.
> The bad ones knock me out for 24-36 hrs. After mondays I went to work on tues and making the simplest decisions were tough.
> Hope this helps some. I feel your pain.
> p.s theres a new device I saw that came out. looks like a halo. You put it on your head for 20 min a day. Not much research done on it yet but if your like me you will try anything to get rid of them. The device was around 300 and I think you had to get doctors approval


Thanks for all the great info. I agree that most of mine are from stress. I can just think about the wrong thing and I sense one coming on. I also also had been averaging about one a month until this past month. At last count I had 14 in 32 days. Previous to this I had never had them on back to back days. Some were mild but a few were over the top. My other trigger is also light almost exactly how you described. Flashes of light etc. etc. almost always make it happen. The tell for me is that everything get blurry then this happens (see below) only about ten times more intense than the picture. I'm going to check out the halo thingy.....also heard they were using botox to treat them. I have a couple wrinkles they could knock out at the same time I suppose.


----------



## Ranger620

I think botox you had to get them more than ten times in a month. Which as of late you would fall into that category. I checked a long time ago but didnt get them often enough. That pic is almost exact to what I get the outside of the jagged is fuzzy though and the middle gets smaller and smaller. Knock on wood I have never gotten one plowing but I really do enjoy plowing even if some of its stressful


----------



## Ranger620

Quick search I found it
http://www.cnn.com/2014/03/11/health/fda-medical-device-migraines/


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1825278 said:


> I think botox you had to get them more than ten times in a month. Which as of late you would fall into that category. I checked a long time ago but didnt get them often enough. That pic is almost exact to what I get the outside of the jagged is fuzzy though and the middle gets smaller and smaller. Knock on wood I have never gotten one plowing but I really do enjoy plowing even if some of its stressful


Come to think of it I never had one plowing either. I also had a five month period a few years back when I ripped the roof off my house to build a second story(by myself for the most part). Looking back at all of the things I had to deal with every day that winter I should have gotten them daily.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1825280 said:


> Quick search I found it
> http://www.cnn.com/2014/03/11/health/fda-medical-device-migraines/


Its sold at Costco!......in Canada.


----------



## Green Grass

well it is that time in Alaska already.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1825281 said:


> Come to think of it I never had one plowing either. I also had a five month period a few years back when I ripped the roof off my house to build a second story(by myself for the most part). Looking back at all of the things I had to deal with every day that winter I should have gotten them daily.


We've just stumbled onto millions. Not only could we get people to plow for us and not pay them but they would pay us. Brilliant. Now we just need to figure out how to get it to snow year round.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1825254 said:


> Holy CAFE!
> 
> Sunday night.... Another 1-2" possible.


That'll change.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1825284 said:


> well it is that time in Alaska already.


Oh boy!......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Been a light steady sprinkle here for the last 4 hours or so.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1825294 said:


> Been a light steady sprinkle here for the last 4 hours or so.


same here. oh and the neighbors are lighting off fireworks.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1825284 said:


> well it is that time in Alaska already.


Not gonna lie that kinda looks nice right about now


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1825295 said:


> same here. oh and the neighbors are lighting off fireworks.


Hey, we were doing the same!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1825299 said:


> Not gonna lie that kinda looks nice right about now


Too early...


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1825301 said:


> Hey, we were doing the same!


You hanging out at my neighbors?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1825305 said:



> You hanging out at my neighbors?


Nope.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

68° breezy overcast.


----------



## ryde307

Back to the work hours thing. I probably work 50-55 hours a week or so. Some weeks could be more some less. We used to work 60+ every week. I was always stteessed and could tell it was taking it's toll. This year we cut back on some of the services we offer sub contracted out more work and I am a lot less hands on or in the field. It has been the best year since we started. We cut out landscaping in house and sub contract 95% of it. I assumed that ment we would do a lot less. Revenue wise. We have already done 20% more than last season. When I was working in the field so much we just couldn't keep up with phone calls meetings running the business things. I now work less and feel like we get more done. Every job is different and some have to get done those can be long days but for most we were just overscheduling and overpromising which hurt us more in the end.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

66 humid and still raining/misting


----------



## NorthernProServ

jimslawnsnow;1825326 said:


> 66 humid and still raining/misting


Just starting to get sunny here, streets are still wet and grass is soaked!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1825326 said:


> 66 humid and still raining/misting


Sun is out here now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

About 3/4" the last 24 hours.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Its done now. But cloudy. Everything is soaked. Have or had a full days mowing


----------



## jimslawnsnow

My gauge shows 1/4" bit seems like a lot more


----------



## Green Grass

Ground is squishy here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1825332 said:


> Its done now. But cloudy. Everything is soaked. Have or had a full days mowing


I'm thinking a trip to cabelas....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We had about 2.5" of rain yesterday.

Been mowing since 7. Got 1/2 crew working today, just trying to finish the week's mowing, other projects are stacked up until next week.

Got 4 schools to get done this weekend as well. School starting and all.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1825335 said:


> Ground is squishy here.


Same here.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1825336 said:


> I'm thinking a trip to cabelas....


Oh really. Stopping at Hardee's too?


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1825336 said:


> I'm thinking a trip to cabelas....


I love a mile from the Rogers one. Not a good place to live close too. Turns into a Money pit


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1825340 said:


> Oh really. Stopping at Hardee's too?


Family in tow, probably timber lodge.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1825341 said:


> I love a mile from the Rogers one. Not a good place to live close too. Turns into a Money pit


I was at that one on Thursday, they were out of what I need. Now I have to go by Jim Bobs house.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1825343 said:


> I was at that one on Thursday, they were out of what I need. Now I have to go by Jim Bobs house.


Your still 12 miles away. I'll be out mowing at some point.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1825352 said:


> Your still 12 miles away. I'll be out mowing at some point.


Huh?......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1825353 said:


> Huh?......


Pay attention. When your at cabelas your still 12 miles frommy hhouse. I'll be pit mowing around town and maybe Faribault at some point


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1825356 said:


> Pay attention. When your at cabelas your still 12 miles frommy hhouse. I'll be pit mowing around town and maybe Faribault at some point


he is a little slow some times!


----------



## Polarismalibu

To many chemicals and beer for snow. b


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1825356 said:


> Pay attention. When your at cabelas your still 12 miles frommy hhouse. I'll be pit mowing around town and maybe Faribault at some point


Quality type this up for you?

I was just in fairbault, at Macs shacks.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1825364 said:


> Quality type this up for you?
> 
> I was just in fairbault, at Macs shacks.


I have a couple accounts over there. One is at the air port. Been meaning to stop there but to much to do when there


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Can anyone recommend someone to seal coat a drive way in lakeland?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Odd question... Anyone have a recommendation on a good finishing nailer? Nothing I'm going to use everyday or anything, but the wife has given me a project I can use as a good excuse to get one...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1825284 said:


> well it is that time in Alaska already.


Probably the worst snow possible.

Thick, wet. Looks like the ground is still warm.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Raining in Shakopee.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1825365 said:


> I have a couple accounts over there. One is at the air port. Been meaning to stop there but to much to do when there


Nice guy that owns it.

You looking to buy a fish house?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Pouring now....


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1825401 said:


> Pouring now....


And some hail.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1825397 said:


> Nice guy that owns it.
> 
> You looking to buy a fish house?


Thought about it


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1825409 said:


> Thought about it


I will sell you mine, only 2 yearsold.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1825410 said:


> I will sell you mine, only 2 yearsold.


Going for the 24ft? Or the big tri axle 5th wheel?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1825410 said:


> I will sell you mine, only 2 yearsold.


how much? im sure you want new price


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1825411 said:


> Going for the 24ft? Or the big tri axle 5th wheel?


Nope, just more options.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Sunday A 40 percent chance of showers and thunderstorms, mainly after 3pm. Some storms could be severe, with large hail and damaging winds. Mostly sunny, with a high near 84. Breezy, with a south southeast wind 5 to 10 mph increasing to 15 to 20 mph in the afternoon. Winds could gust as high as 30 mph. 
Sunday Night Showers and thunderstorms, mainly after 8pm. Some storms could be severe, with large hail and damaging winds. Low around 65. South wind 10 to 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. New rainfall amounts between 1 and 2 inches possible. 
Labor Day A 40 percent chance of showers and thunderstorms, mainly before noon. Cloudy, then gradually becoming mostly sunny, with a high near 76. West wind 10 to 15 mph.


heres my weather for the next couple days


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1825412 said:


> how much? im sure you want new price


Nope, we will talk.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1825419 said:


> Nope, we will talk.


OK. I really don't know what you have. Is it the one you posted last winter of your view or something like that?


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1825413 said:


> Nope, just more options.


they got a sweet 8x30 at milaca unclaimed freight. every option you can have.

Would be perfect for you


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1825421 said:


> OK. I really don't know what you have. Is it the one you posted last winter of your view or something like that?


Yup, that was mine.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1825422 said:


> they got a sweet 8x30 at milaca unclaimed freight. every option you can have.
> 
> Would be perfect for you


My buddy has that one in a 28' he's selling to get the 32'

I can get you a good deal if you want it!


----------



## Camden

SnowGuy73;1825430 said:


> My buddy has that one in a 28' he's selling to get the 32'
> 
> I can get you a good deal if you want it!


How much ice do you need for something like that?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1825433 said:


> How much ice do you need for something like that?


14", I've seen it on less!


----------



## Drakeslayer

I swear there is dew on the grass already!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1825437 said:


> I swear there is dew on the grass already!


There is, on top of vehicles that is. I just came in from outside, crazy!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1825435 said:


> 14", I've seen it on less!


There's always some smart one with a 1 ton truck and a 24'+ house out under 10"


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1825442 said:


> There's always some smart one with a 1 ton truck and a 24'+ house out under 10"


............................... Hmmmmm................ Agreed!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1825430 said:


> My buddy has that one in a 28' he's selling to get the 32'
> 
> I can get you a good deal if you want it!


I do want a camper that would work for both lol


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Drakeslayer;1825437 said:


> I swear there is dew on the grass already!


The grass never really dried out? At least down here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1825450 said:


> The grass never really dried out? At least down here


Our grass dried out about 12:30 this afternoon.

Have 2 decent schools to do tomorrow, hopefully it isn't too wet in the morning, need to get them done before the rain tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## SnowGuy73

63° breezy fog.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1825445 said:


> I do want a camper that would work for both lol


Pretty much all of them can be used to camp in nowadays.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Warm and humid again on Wednesday.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1825471 said:


> Warm and humid again on Wednesday.


And more rain to follow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

At least there's a breeze and some sun today. Hopefully the grass dries out by 10 once I'm done trimming the first school.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1825476 said:


> And more rain to follow


Cafe that!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1825479 said:


> At least there's a breeze and some sun today. Hopefully the grass dries out by 10 once I'm done trimming the first school.


Perfect breeze for mowing!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Everyone is talking big storms tonight now.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1825497 said:


> Everyone is talking big storms tonight now.


Didn't you read my post I copied from NWS?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1825498 said:


> Didn't you read my post I copied from NWS?


I meant all the locals.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Jim you have a smart phone and what are you looking to spend on a fish house?

I was going to send you pictures of mine


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1825506 said:


> Jim you have a smart phone and what are you looking to spend on a fish house?
> 
> I was going to send you pictures of mine


I sure do. And I surely don't know


----------



## unit28

So far the heavies are thru tn......
Not much lift here.

Could look at theta's for forcing on ruc.


----------



## unit28

Dove hunting in the morning may be a wash'
hrly on metgen....


----------



## unit28

Kmsp...confidence is not at the certain level for msp getting
storms this afternoon...as several of the cams are showing
afternoon activity mainly impacting wi...while stronger storms
tonight stay off to the south. It is this secondary activity
though that looks to have the greatest potential for impacting the
field...


----------



## unit28

Today's our 30th anv.
Typical day planned....
Bbq and then a trip to cabella's

oh....
And if there were more of a neg tilt in the js , we'd be about 10* cooler since the front is occluded

peace out.


----------



## Green Grass

It's always nice to spend the morning with the state fire Marshal.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1825517 said:


> I sure do. And I surely don't know


Copy that, I will get you pics this week.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1825531 said:


> It's always nice to spend the morning with the state fire Marshal.


Ron is awesome!

You guy burn something?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1825534 said:


> Copy that, I will get you pics this week.


OK. Thanks.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1825534 said:


> Copy that, I will get you pics this week.


Which number do you have for me? 507-213-XXX or 507-676-xxxx


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1825535 said:


> Ron is awesome!
> 
> You guy burn something?


Ours is John. Yeah our assistant chiefs camper went up in flames.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1825538 said:


> which number do you have for me? 507-213-xxx or 507-676-xxxx


507-676-....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1825543 said:


> Ours is John. Yeah our assistant chiefs camper went up in flames.


That sucks.


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1825525 said:
 

> Today's our 30th anv.
> Typical day planned....
> Bbq and then a trip to cabella's
> 
> oh....
> And if there were more of a neg tilt in the js , we'd be about 10* cooler since the front is occluded
> 
> peace out.


Congrats!

I was there yesterday, spent way more than I should've!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1825552 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I was there yesterday, spent way more than I should've!!


That's the really bad thing about living close to one. I go way to much and spend way to much everytime.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1825554 said:


> That's the really bad thing about living close to one. I go way to much and spend way to much everytime.


I don't live close and do the same!

Haha.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1825531 said:


> It's always nice to spend the morning with the state fire Marshal.


What did you burn?


----------



## CityGuy

Got a new LG phone 
. Someone come show me how to use it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1825564 said:


> What did you burn?


He said A camper.


----------



## SnowGuy73

0.75-1.00" tonight.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1825570 said:


> He said A camper.


See that now. Damn phone text is tiny. Trying to figure this new thing out


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1825573 said:


> See that now. Damn phone text is tiny. Trying to figure this new thing out


Me fingers are too fat for the LG keyboard.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1825574 said:


> Me fingers are too fat for the LG keyboard.


Mine too as I am finding out.

How do i remove half of this app stuff I willnever use? Any idea


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1825576 said:


> Mine too as I am finding out.
> 
> How do i remove half of this app stuff I willnever use? Any idea


Some can't be removed.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1825548 said:


> 507-676-....


OK. That's the one that works. The other one is forwarded to that one. But not texts


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1825579 said:


> OK. That's the one that works. The other one is forwarded to that one. But not texts


Copy that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1825576 said:


> Mine too as I am finding out.
> 
> How do i remove half of this app stuff I willnever use? Any idea


Should be able to swipe down on the screen and get to the settings menu.

Go to App Info and select Force Stop. Then you should be able to uninstall.

If that doesn't work, you can google your model of your phone and "root".

You can root your phone and then essentially make it do whatever you want it to.

You should be able to go to the play store and download whatever keyboard you used to have as well.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1825578 said:


> Some can't be removed.


Not true. Most of it can be removed anymore, just depends on how much you want to work at it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1825586 said:


> Not true. Most of it can be removed anymore, just depends on how much you want to work at it.


I was trying to keep it simple.......


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1825585 said:


> Should be able to swipe down on the screen and get to the settings menu.
> 
> Go to App Info and select Force Stop. Then you should be able to uninstall.
> 
> If that doesn't work, you can google your model of your phone and "root".
> 
> You can root your phone and then essentially make it do whatever you want it to.
> 
> You should be able to go to the play store and download whatever keyboard you used to have as well.


So we will send Hamel to your house.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Radar is lighting up to the nw.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Rained a bit ago. Looks dark to the south southwest


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1825593 said:


> Radar is lighting up to the nw.


Growing to the west. There are a lot of cool colors


----------



## Polarismalibu

When are the storms going to hit here?


----------



## Green Grass

Severe thunderstorm watch till 2


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1825597 said:


> When are the storms going to hit here?


between 20:00-21:00


----------



## unit28

NE Iowa for the bulk of rainfall and supercells,
allthough,....the lowr quardrant of the squall looks bowish to me.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1825543 said:


> Ours is John. Yeah our assistant chiefs camper went up in flames.


Nisja.......? (ABC check)


----------



## cbservicesllc

Batton down the hatches boys


----------



## CityGuy

As impressive as it looks on radar, only some lightning and light shower so far.


----------



## SnowGuy73

All the red is fading, turning to green on radar.... Another fail!


----------



## Camden

Hamelfire;1825616 said:


> As impressive as it looks on radar, only some lightning and light shower so far.


That's how it was here. Solid red cell passed over and aside from heavy rain and a few rumbles of thunder it didn't do much.


----------



## Camden

Pretty enjoyable NASCAR race tonight. Harvick is the guy to beat but watching those cars run at 9000+ rpm is fun. I'll never understand how they can build those engines and transmissions to handle the abuse.


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1825624 said:


> Pretty enjoyable NASCAR race tonight. Harvick is the guy to beat but watching those cars run at 9000+ rpm is fun. I'll never understand how they can build those engines and transmissions to handle the abuse.


Need one of those motors and tranny's in your plow truck.


----------



## CityGuy

This storm is all bark and no bite.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1825629 said:


> This storm is all bark and no bite.


Because everyone was on board, bound to be a dud!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1825629 said:


> This storm is all bark and no bite.


I would be okay with a bunch if thunder but other then that I'm glad it's dying out


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1825631 said:


> Because everyone was on board, bound to be a dud!


Just like winter.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1825633 said:


> Just like winter.


You forget already it was a well above average winter?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I couldn't help myself. Had to take a shot at Novak again.

His Facebook post an hour ago.... BIG storms hitting MSP.

I kept it tame though. :crying:


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1825611 said:


> Nisja.......? (ABC check)


????? I am slow and special.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1825634 said:


> You forget already it was a well above average winter?


Big hype little storm, little hype big storm


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1825629 said:


> This storm is all bark and no bite.


Did you get parole again?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1825636 said:


> ????? I am slow and special.


Must be a Waverly thing


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1825639 said:


> Must be a Waverly thing


Hey what color are fire trucks supposed to be? Hint they shouldn't look like school busses.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1825632 said:


> I would be okay with a bunch if thunder but other then that I'm glad it's dying out


Agreed, grass is growing fast enough again.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1825638 said:


> Did you get parole again?


Maybeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1825633 said:


> Just like winter.


Yup!.......


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1825640 said:


> Hey what color are fire trucks supposed to be? Hint they shouldn't look like school busses.


Well they are orange over here


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1825640 said:


> Hey what color are fire trucks supposed to be? Hint they shouldn't look like school busses.


Put them out in the sun, they will rippen up!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1825645 said:


> Put them out in the sun, they will rippen up!


Ours are nice and ripe.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1825646 said:


> Ours are nice and ripe.


Over ripe.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1825647 said:


> Over ripe.


For a school bus.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1825646 said:


> Ours are nice and ripe.


Same here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1825649 said:


> For a school bus.


Hey oh!.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Raining here.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

I think I've seen six flashes of lightening..... Big storm!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1825637 said:


> Big hype little storm, little hype big storm


I'll give you that, that's for sure.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1825656 said:


> I think I've seen six flashes of lightening..... Big storm!


Now seven.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1825636 said:


> ????? I am slow and special.


The state fire marshal guy named john


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1825659 said:


> The state fire marshal guy named john


Stienbach........


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1825658 said:


> Now seven.


We had a bunch of lighting.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;1825660 said:


> Stienbach........


Any relation to Terry?


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;1825664 said:


> Any relation to Terry?


No clue. ...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Holy CRAP the radar is filling in!!

Here comes the rain....


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1825668 said:


> Holy CRAP the radar is filling in!!
> 
> Here comes the rain....


Some back building going on as well it looks like.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1825661 said:


> We had a bunch of lighting.


We only had a couple 13, 14.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Delay for this morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

65° breezy overcast.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light rain now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like about 1.50" last night.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1825707 said:


> Looks like about 1.50" last night.


Great, just what we needed. I mowed my yard yesterday and this morning it looks like it hasn't been mowed in three days.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1825714 said:


> Great, just what we needed. I mowed my yard yesterday and this morning it looks like it hasn't been mowed in three days.


Same here.... Café This!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Spent 13 hours yesterday mowing and trimming one school.

Have guys coming in today at 9 to get two more schools and a couple other accounts today.

Will have to be a day behind this week. Hopefully we don't lose Thursday to rain.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1825723 said:


> Hopefully we don't lose Thursday to rain.


Hopefully it doesn't rain again until October!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1825725 said:


> Hopefully it doesn't rain again until October!


Snow would be better


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1825741 said:


> Snow would be better


Too early.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1825741 said:


> Snow would be better


After duck hunting I'm ready for snow!


----------



## mn-bob

Hamelfire;1825741 said:


> Snow would be better


Yes snow


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1825750 said:


> After clean ups I'm ready for snow!


Fixed it for you.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The grass is just as bad....


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1825759 said:


> The grass is just as bad....


Bring the boat with you?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1825771 said:


> Bring the boat with you?


I have a town home association that I joke about every time it rains I need to bring the Jesus mower and scuba gear to trim. Some way over water and has poor drainage


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1825779 said:


> I have a town home association that I joke about every time it rains I need to bring the Jesus mower and scuba gear to trim. Some way over water and has poor drainage


I have one where I swing by and shut the vacuum breaker off on Wednesday and I mow it on Friday


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Dang these are over priced

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/for/4634876904.html


----------



## NorthernProServ

TKLAWN;1825714 said:


> Great, just what we needed. I mowed my yard yesterday and this morning it looks like it hasn't been mowed in three days.


Mowed two commercials Saturday, was there this morning to spray...Holy hell did not even look like it was touched on Saturday. Soil is very sandy and had rooster tails coming off the mower.



SnowGuy73;1825720 said:


> Same here.... Café This!!!


X2!!



SnowGuy73;1825725 said:


> Hopefully it doesn't rain again until October!


That would be nice.



Hamelfire;1825741 said:


> Snow would be better


I am temped to say yes at this point, but way to much to get done before the plows go on.

I need to get around to a few commercials tomorrow and turn all the irrigation down, I mean way down! Tired of this long ****!!


----------



## NorthernProServ

Green Grass;1825783 said:


> I have one where I swing by and shut the vacuum breaker off on Wednesday and I mow it on Friday


I have 3 I can do the same, all my others are inside the sprinkler riser room, PITA! Always have to get someone with a key to open the damn door!


----------



## NorthernProServ

jimslawnsnow;1825790 said:


> Dang these are over priced
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/for/4634876904.html


I believe you can get the DXT new for 6900.00


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;1825792 said:


> I have 3 I can do the same, all my others are inside the sprinkler riser room, PITA! Always have to get someone with a key to open the damn door!


Most of the controllers at my town homes are in the garage. One commercial has them inside and I have full access to a few other commercials and set them to my and the grass needs. Plus that's a lot of running around to shut things off no matter how you do it


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;1825793 said:


> I believe you can get the DXT new for 6900.00


I was quoted that last season installed. You can buy a metal or poly for 5k just hook up pay an leave. Its about 3800 for a straight blade. No install. Damn install adds 1500


----------



## NorthernProServ

Accuweather is showing by the 15th temps only in the middle 60's and lows touching down to the middle 40's. 

Not holding my breath but certainly going in the right direction!


----------



## NorthernProServ

jimslawnsnow;1825796 said:


> I was quoted that last season installed. You can buy a metal or poly for 5k just hook up pay an leave. Its about 3800 for a straight blade. No install. Damn install adds 1500


Yeah, that would be with install.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;1825797 said:


> Accuweather is showing by the 15th temps only in the middle 60's and lows touching down to the middle 40's.
> 
> Not holding my breath but certainly going in the right direction!


They are normally not correct. Its too damn early to be cold


----------



## SnowGuy73

Labor day snow in Colorado.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1825804 said:


> Its too damn early to be cold


False.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1825828 said:


> False.....


Last year in Alaska is was real cold then real warn when we were cold. It can happen here too. It snowed in Wyoming or one of those state over there July 4th around 30 some years ago


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1825833 said:


> Last year in Alaska is was real cold then real warn when we were cold. It can happen here too. It snowed in Wyoming or one of those state over there July 4th around 30 some years ago


'84, we were in Denver on our way to British Columbia, driving with my parents.

We went over a pass on July 4th, it was snowing at the top.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1825833 said:


> Last year in Alaska is was real cold then real warn when we were cold. It can happen here too. It snowed in Wyoming or one of those state over there July 4th around 30 some years ago


I'm looking forward/hoping for early ice on the lakes again this year like last for fishing! Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hope this breeze keeps up through the night!


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1825796 said:


> I was quoted that last season installed. You can buy a metal or poly for 5k just hook up pay an leave. Its about 3800 for a straight blade. No install. Damn install adds 1500


1500 for install? I get them in for about 400.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1825858 said:


> 1500 for install? I get them in for about 400.


I think ours are around 900 or so at aspen


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1825841 said:


> I'm looking forward/hoping for early ice on the lakes again this year like last for fishing! Thumbs Up





SnowGuy73;1825843 said:


> Hope this breeze keeps up through the night!


I like your thinking tonight sir!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Nice night at the fair


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1825858 said:


> 1500 for install? I get them in for about 400.


I was going to say the same, $500 at most.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1825869 said:


> I like your thinking tonight sir!


Just tonight, you only enjoy my insight tonight!?!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1825870 said:


> Nice night at the fair


I bet it is!


----------



## CityGuy

I am so ready for snow. Tired of asphalt


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1825878 said:


> I am so ready for snow. Tired of asphalt


I'm ready for ............


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1825874 said:


> Just tonight, you only enjoy my insight tonight!?!


No, every night. Tonight is just elite.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1825881 said:


> I'm ready for ............


Fishing we know


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1825882 said:


> No, every night. Tonight is just elite.


Ah, thanks buddy!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1825884 said:


> Fishing we know


That too!..


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1825858 said:


> 1500 for install? I get them in for about 400.


I should have been more clear. 1500 for mount controller and installing mount and wiring. oh and the wiring harness


----------



## CityGuy

Wow it gets dark early these days


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1825892 said:


> Wow it gets dark early these days


just wait til December and January. never mind November for leaves when time changes


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I am up to 40% for wed and thur night now


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1825894 said:


> just wait til December and January. never mind November for leaves when time changes


Can't get here soon enough


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1825900 said:


> I am up to 40% for wed and thur night now


I'm still at 20%.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1825902 said:


> Can't get here soon enough


Oh ick. I hate winter time. Hopefully we can have a decent December and have good help then I can head out and not come back til its warmer out. But something tells me that this winter will be warmer and less snow


----------



## IDST

wow you guys have been busy this summer


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1825910 said:


> Oh ick. I hate winter time. Hopefully we can have a decent December and have good help then I can head out and not come back til its warmer out. But something tells me that this winter will be warmer and less snow


You know what you need...... A fish house!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jagext;1825911 said:


> wow you guys have been busy this summer


Ya, at times its like aol chat in here!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

For me having partly cloudy skies tonight, sure is a large blob of moisture moving this way from the north.

Also, Wed/Night/Thur I'm at 40/60/30.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jagext;1825911 said:


> wow you guys have been busy this summer


Post a couple of pics of snow and they start coming out of the woodwork.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1825913 said:


> Ya, at times its like aol chat in here!


Hey, I met my wife in an AOL chatroom. Be careful around me.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SnowGuy73;1825913 said:


> Ya, at times its like aol chat in here!


Or a group text that just won't end!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1825912 said:


> You know what you need...... A fish house!


Maybe....would like to possibly go south. Nothing set in stone


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1825916 said:


> Hey, I met my wife in an AOL chatroom. Be careful around me.


I'd hate to tell you what I met on there..... Yikes!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1825918 said:


> Maybe....would like to possibly go south. Nothing set in stone


You're not plowing either this winter?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1825917 said:


> Or a group text that just won't end!


Hahahahah.

Those annoy the hell out of me.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1825858 said:


> 1500 for install? I get them in for about 400.


Same here...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1825921 said:


> You're not plowing either this winter?


I am. Don't want to. If I have good people maybe I'll check out for a week or two and not worry


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1825920 said:


> I'd hate to tell you what I met on there..... Yikes!


Worse than the one you were with in high school with the finger fetish


----------



## Drakeslayer

jimslawnsnow;1825927 said:


> Worse than the one you were with in high school with the finger fetish


Huhhhhhhhhh.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Drakeslayer;1825929 said:


> Huhhhhhhhhh.....


You'll have to let snow tell you about it. Nearly pissed my pants when he told me


----------



## SnowGuy73

61° calm clear.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1825927 said:


> Worse than the one you were with in high school with the finger fetish


Way worse, at least fingers was cute!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Almost 4" of rain in the last week........

What do we do, crank the irrigation of course!!!!!

Cafe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Btw, dew.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Raining here


----------



## andersman02

Beautiful day! Renting an stand on aerator fir the next days, then things are fun!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

andersman02;1825973 said:


> Beautiful day! Renting an stand on aerator fir the next days, then things are fun!


The one on craigslist?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

If this holds true or increases it'll be a long tough week next week


----------



## qualitycut

Dead truck battery to start off the morning


----------



## ryde307

andersman02;1825973 said:


> Beautiful day! Renting an stand on aerator fir the next days, then things are fun!


Where are you renting from? Or does anyone have one they would rent out for a couple days.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

ryde307;1825985 said:


> Where are you renting from? Or does anyone have one they would rent out for a couple days.


There was someone on craigslist renting one. I think I have his number if not in there


----------



## ryde307

jimslawnsnow;1825986 said:


> There was someone on craigslist renting one. I think I have his number if not in there


Saw that and sent him a message thanks. Does anyone on here have one they would rent?


----------



## andersman02

ryde307;1825988 said:


> Saw that and sent him a message thanks. Does anyone on here have one they would rent?


what Konia farm supply is where we are renting ours from we will be picking up one at the end of fall one of the demosthe guy on craigslist is from our hometown where we were caught off in bloomington name is kyle


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1825977 said:


> If this holds true or increases it'll be a long tough week next week


I like the look of those temps!


----------



## ryde307

I just got off the phone with US Salt. Bulk is now going to be $93.95 a ton this season.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1826001 said:


> I just got off the phone with US Salt. Bulk is now going to be $93.95 a ton this season.


What was it last year?


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1826002 said:


> What was it last year?


$75ish, and clearlane was about $83.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1826001 said:


> I just got off the phone with US Salt. Bulk is now going to be $93.95 a ton this season.


Guessing clearlane will be about $100 or so.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Roughly a 20% price jump.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1826009 said:


> Roughly a 20% price jump.


I wish I could do that and still keep 99% of my customers/clients.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1826011 said:


> I wish I could do that and still keep 99% of my customers/clients.


The biggest challenge in this industry.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sounds like a big crash in st Boni off highway 7.


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1826011 said:


> I wish I could do that and still keep 99% of my customers/clients.


Agreed!....


----------



## qualitycut

Double cutting and blowing every irrigated place so far cafe


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snow,

You have much effect on clover with 3-way?


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1826030 said:


> Double cutting and blowing every irrigated place so far cafe


Same, blows!

Already showing 3/4" for Wednesday night !


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1826011 said:


> I wish I could do that and still keep 99% of my customers/clients.


Supply and demand I suppose...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone know where to get a 70' extension ladder?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1826042 said:


> Anyone know where to get a 70' extension ladder?


Better question... do you really WANT a 70' extension ladder???


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;1826043 said:


> Better question... do you really WANT a 70' extension ladder???


x2!!!!!

I've never even seen one that big. My building is 40' high and when I'm on the roof it feels like I'm WAY up in the air. I can't imagine going 30' further than that...ON A LADDER!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1826043 said:


> Better question... do you really WANT a 70' extension ladder???


No, I don't.

Courtyard, no way in with equipment. Trying to figure a way to get this job done.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

These vines need to come down, along with 8 other areas. These ones go to the top, 4th floor.

Others only up 2nd or 3rd story.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1826032 said:


> Snow,
> 
> You have much effect on clover with 3-way?


Not really, it will wilt it bit not kill.

Momentum works very well, or speed zone is even better but spendy!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1826030 said:


> Double cutting and blowing every irrigated place so far cafe


Same here, even non irrigated.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Tomorrow looks just wonderful....


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1826051 said:


> These vines need to come down, along with 8 other areas. These ones go to the top, 4th floor.
> 
> Others only up 2nd or 3rd story.


Yikes.....


----------



## banonea

looking for a ultramount 8" contractor pro lift frame, the part with the guides that slide into the truck pockets. anyone got anything?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Well, this day sucked café!

I quit!!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1826030 said:


> Double cutting and blowing every irrigated place so far cafe


Hahahah. We are mulching and cutting once. Mulch blades and mulch hit on 52 vantage. Its well irrigated and watered. Put down 22-0-11 or something like that with surge a few weeks back


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1826059 said:


> Not really, it will wilt it bit not kill.
> 
> Momentum works very well, or speed zone is even better but spendy!!


I thought I tried it before, and had the same results, but I had a birdie in my ear telling me otherwise.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1826067 said:


> I thought I tried it before, and had the same results, but I had a birdie in my ear telling me otherwise.


Ya, unless that birdie is doing something different then you and I.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1826051 said:


> These vines need to come down, along with 8 other areas. These ones go to the top, 4th floor.
> 
> Others only up 2nd or 3rd story.


You should have contracted with the Seals when they were here with their helicopters... :waving:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Local city wants a price on spraying 19 parks. Some are over run with Dandelions, couple have quite a bit of clover.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1826073 said:


> You should have contracted with the Seals when they were here with their helicopters... :waving:


CORRECT!!

Actually, found a scaffold place about 3 miles from this property.

Gonna rent a Power Pole (pump jack system) and go at it.

$1,000 for rent for a week, gonna throw a bid of $7,500 for two guys, see what comes of it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1826074 said:


> Local city wants a price on spraying 19 parks. Some are over run with Dandelions, couple have quite a bit of clover.


What about some type of ag spray, for spraying alfalfa fields?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1826078 said:


> What about some type of ag spray, for spraying alfalfa fields?


I suppose I could price out some Trimec.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ah yes!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1826079 said:


> I suppose I could price out some Trimec.


Hahahahah!

Yup.. That's about ag quality!!!


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22;1826076 said:


> CORRECT!!
> 
> Actually, found a scaffold place about 3 miles from this property.
> 
> Gonna rent a Power Pole (pump jack system) and go at it.
> 
> $1,000 for rent for a week, gonna throw a bid of $7,500 for two guys, see what comes of it.


For 2500.00 I'll hold the rope from the roof top...

and a gopro!:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

MNPLOWCO;1826086 said:


> For 2500.00 I'll hold the rope from the roof top...
> 
> and a gopro!:laughing::laughing::laughing:


For $100 and a case of beer I will stand by ready to call 911!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I did the outside with a boom lift. Had to keep my nose about 3" from the wall so I didn't look down.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1826083 said:


> Ah yes!


I want one!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1826093 said:


> I want one!


I think I will have another as well!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1826094 said:


> I think I will have another as well!


Going to go good with my wild game brats!


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1826065 said:


> Hahahah. We are mulching and cutting once. Mulch blades and mulch hit on 52 vantage. Its well irrigated and watered. Put down 22-0-11 or something like that with surge a few weeks back


it was 8in + tall and stil wet.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1826096 said:


> it was 8in + tall and stil wet.


Same here. All last week too. You need to figure out what works best for your mower.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1826096 said:


> it was 8in + tall and stil wet.


Same, it was still wet at 15:00!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I have water standing in yards. We had over half inch this am


----------



## NorthernProServ

jimslawnsnow;1826117 said:


> I have water standing in yards. We had over half inch this am


NWS talking about 1"-2" for tomorrow/ Tomorrow Night

Great!


----------



## unit28

Thunderstorms are possible across central and southern minnesota
from wednesday through thursday. Some of the storms may be severe
wednesday afternoon and night. The main severe weather hazards
are large hail and isolated tornadoes.

.spotter information statement...

Skywarn spotter activation may be needed wednesday afternoon and
night.


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;1826097 said:


> Same here. All last week too. You need to figure out what works best for your mower.


Let me know when you find a set of rain blades. I'll take six sets.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1826117 said:


> I have water standing in yards. We had over half inch this am


Same, but no rain today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1826124 said:


> Thunderstorms are possible across central and southern minnesota
> from wednesday through thursday. Some of the storms may be severe
> wednesday afternoon and night. The main severe weather hazards
> are large hail and isolated tornadoes.
> 
> .spotter information statement...
> 
> Skywarn spotter activation may be needed wednesday afternoon and
> night.


So....... Lots of rain and no storms like everyother time they've pushed the panic button this season.


----------



## SnowGuy73

990 more posts to 80k.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1826135 said:


> 90 more posts to 80k.


Wanna redo that math?

Edit..... I may be wrong as well....on mobile and all.


----------



## unit28

http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/comp/nhem/rb.jpg

Yep nothing to see,,,,yet


----------



## SnowGuy73

Fingers are getting to fat!


----------



## andersman02

For anyone interested about that Ride-on aerator efficiency/production here are some numbers on some of the properties I did today. I'd say i'm 90-95% efficient with it.

Property 1 (doing regular speed)
13.3k sq ft
Difficulty of property (1 easy, 5 extremely hard)- 2
Gate down to gate up including blowing off any turds- 20mins

Property 2 (regular speed)
12.2k sq ft 
Difficulty of property 2
Gate 2 gate- 20 mins

Property 3 
75k sq ft.
Difficulty-4 VERY hilly in some areas, on the edge of being to steep to ride across with most mowers
Gate 2 gate- 2.5 hours

Property 4 (my house so was whipping through it)
11k sq ft
Difficulty-2.5
Gate 2 gate- 15 mins

To give an idea on rental, they basically charge 40$/hr of runtime which is howd I'd figure my hourly for this machine

For gas, is machine went through a full tank in 5 hours of runtime, I'd didnt check to tank before starting so I'm assuming it was full.

Your right foot does tend to get a bit tired on larger properties, thats really the only kind of fatigue I had.

Some observations- This thing sticks to hills when the tines were in, better than ANY mower. It DOES wheelie going up big hills like property 3 had but those were very steep. Does NOT slide going down hills AT ALL. I was running at about 150-190psi depending on the property, could go around about a 7ft diameter without tearing turf. The machine itself is super maneuverable but still can not get into some of the nooks like a walkbehind can. If you have to go up curbs you need some sort of block, like a peice of firewood, even going up at an angle you will ride on the tines for a second which is not good. This pulls deeper plugs then our ryan walk behinds. 


Hope that helps someone!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ian, Novak, and the other clowns are all crying wolf about the "big storms" on facebook.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;1826132 said:


> Let me know when you find a set of rain blades. I'll take six sets.


Didn't you see the squeege thing for walker type mowers? It 
wipes the wettness right off


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1826148 said:


> Didn't you see the squeege thing for walker type mowers? It
> wipes the wettness right off


That sounds just ridiculous!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;1826120 said:


> NWS talking about 1"-2" for tomorrow/ Tomorrow Night
> 
> Great!


Starting tomorrow morning I have 40/40/40/30 percents


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1826150 said:


> That sounds just ridiculous!


It is. I almost pissed myself at the idea and don't forget to mention the video.

Better off with an echo 770. Or just fricken wait or buy a dang mower that can cut some what wet grass. Double blades does help


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Salad steak and baked potato down. Working on 2nd beer


----------



## NorthernProServ

jimslawnsnow;1826097 said:


> Same here. All last week too. You need to figure out what works best for your mower.


Our Ferris mowers come with 2.5" wide blades. Ordered "wrong ones" by mistake that were 3" wide, put them on anyway. We have a noticeable difference in how the grass is more mulched up and is spread out more even through the discharge.

Just thought I pass along the observation.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1826152 said:


> It is. I almost pissed myself at the idea and don't forget to mention the video.
> 
> Better off with an echo 770. Or just fricken wait or buy a dang mower that can cut some what wet grass. Double blades does help


There is a video?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1826153 said:


> Salad steak and baked potato down. Working on 2nd beer


Two beers?!?!?!

Taking tomorrow off?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1826155 said:


> There is a video?


Yeah. It was posted on lawn site. I don't even know what to type in on you tube to bring it up


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1826156 said:


> Two beers?!?!?!
> 
> Taking tomorrow off?


Nope way to much to do


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Anyone have a feeling we'll be bagging leaves and mowing off 5" of grass?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1826156 said:


> Two beers?!?!?!
> 
> Taking tomorrow off?


I should have bought one of your plows


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1826158 said:


> Yeah. It was posted on lawn site. I don't even know what to type in on you tube to bring it up


Try....

"Dumdest inventions ever for lawn donkeys".


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1826163 said:


> I should have bought one of your plows


Why is that?


----------



## Drakeslayer

ryde307;1826001 said:


> I just got off the phone with US Salt. Bulk is now going to be $93.95 a ton this season.


Couldn't get a hold of them for the last month. Had to get ours from elsewhere this year.


----------



## NorthernProServ




----------



## unit28

I've ran double blades 
Gator with high lift 

If you get near shrubs it has enough cfm to
just about blow them out of the ground


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1826166 said:


> Why is that?


Because I think I have an account I need a plow like that or put wings on mine


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1826175 said:


> Because I think I have an account I need a plow like that or put wings on mine


Expanding plows are good for all accounts!


----------



## qualitycut

So when is the rain supposed to start tomorrow? Nws has mainly after 8 am


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1826176 said:


> Expanding plows are good for all accounts!


Except drifted country drives or cell towers


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Oh and lots with frozen slush snow. Had my theater lot like that when I took over. Had to v it all then pish it off. Took it right down to tar


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;1826154 said:


> Our Ferris mowers come with 2.5" wide blades. Ordered "wrong ones" by mistake that were 3" wide, put them on anyway. We have a noticeable difference in how the grass is more mulched up and is spread out more even through the discharge.
> 
> Just thought I pass along the observation.


I just put mamba mulch blades on my side discharge vantage. Its a gator looking blade that's 3 inches wide. Chops the crap out of the clippings. Doesn't discharge as far as the notched high lifts either. Might try putting a high lift with them


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1826178 said:


> Except drifted country drives or cell towers


As I've stated in the past.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1826178 said:


> Except drifted country drives or cell towers


Those haven't stoped me with the wideout yet


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1826179 said:


> Oh and lots with frozen slush snow. Had my theater lot like that when I took over. Had to v it all then pish it off. Took it right down to tar


Ummm.... Yeah....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1826183 said:


> As I've stated in the past.


There's one on craigslist for 2k. All rust and looks shot


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1826184 said:


> Those haven't stoped me with the wideout yet


The drifted roads I've been fine, cell tower I wouldn't know.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1826186 said:


> There's one on craigslist for 2k. All rust and looks shot


For parts, isn't it?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1826188 said:


> For parts, isn't it?


Nevermind, thought you meant this...

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/hvo/4636624972.html


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1826188 said:


> For parts, isn't it?


No..........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1826190 said:


> Nevermind, thought you meant this...
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/hvo/4636624972.html


Your link isn't a link. And I can't copy it as my phone is dumb in forums with copying. Smart phone my ass


----------



## SSS Inc.

All I'm going to say is......its windy at the US Open.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

This is better

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/hvo/4636624972.html


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1826195 said:


> This is better
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/hvo/4636624972.html


Ya, that's it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

What kind of morons paint road lines at night


----------



## SnowGuy73

That other one for 2500 is too high.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1826196 said:


> Ya, that's it.


The one that I replied to had no pics. He emailed them.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1826200 said:


> The one that I replied to had no pics. He emailed them.


Oh, copy that.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1826199 said:


> That other one for 2500 is too high.


I know. Yours were in better shape. Hope you got more out of yours


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1826198 said:


> What kind of morons paint road lines at night


A lot of Roads get striped in the dark. Typically they have a ton of lights on those machines. You're not posting on here while driving are ya?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1826198 said:


> What kind of morons paint road lines at night


Better than blocking traffic during the day.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1826203 said:


> I know. Yours were in better shape. Hope you got more out of yours


I did fine, plus I sold it all at once!


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1826203 said:


> I know. Yours were in better shape. Hope you got more out of yours


Do you want to buy a truck and a plow or just a plow? I might be selling a 2001 Chevy one ton flatbed with an 8611 blizzard.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1826205 said:


> Better than blocking traffic during the day.


This......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1826204 said:


> A lot of Roads get striped in the dark. Typically they have a ton of lights on those machines. You're not posting on here while driving are ya?


Nope wife is. Had 2 beers and wanted to be safe. Its a country road not a highway or on city. Pretty dim. The warning truck had plexiglass for part of the door and it was DOT'd


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1826207 said:


> Do you want to buy a truck and a plow or just a plow? I might be selling a 2001 Chevy one ton flatbed with an 8611 blizzard.


How much? Is this the one you were selling earlier with a bent frame or something?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1826208 said:


> This......


But......there's just as much traffic in the country roads at 9pm as there is during the day. Not slow til midnight


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1826210 said:


> How much? Is this the one you were selling earlier with a bent frame or something?


No. I have three trucks I want to move. The cracked frame one, a 1997 chevy one ton dump w/ 9' western and a 2001 chevy flatbed with the blizzard. Probably somewhere around 7-8,000. Not sure. Its runs great, clean interior, body has rust at the doors and the frame. Nothing to worry about but its there. We are trying to move to all pickups for plowing. We don't really use these trucks in the summer anymore(switched to larger trucks). All three pushed a ton of snow last winter.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I don't think you guys understood my US open comment. Women's tennis......windy. Very entertaining.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1826211 said:


> But......there's just as much traffic in the country roads at 9pm as there is during the day. Not slow til midnight


A couple 13, 14 cars an hour?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1826215 said:


> I don't think you guys understood my US open comment. Women's tennis......windy. Very entertaining.


Nice!

Any hotties?


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1826217 said:


> Nice!
> 
> Any hotties?


Wozniaki is pretty cute. The Italian lady looks like she could beat me up.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1826218 said:


> Wozniaki is pretty cute. The Italian lady looks like she could beat me up.


Hahahahah!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1826219 said:


> Hahahahah!


She's a handsome lady.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1826222 said:


> She's a handsome lady.


I bet, however I'm assuming she's not my type.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1826218 said:


> Wozniaki is pretty cute. The Italian lady looks like she could beat me up.


They gotta do something to curb the grunting. I'm watching but it's tough with that chick making obnoxious noises every time she swings.


----------



## Camden

SnowGuy73;1826224 said:


> I bet, however I'm assuming she's not my type.


She has a heartbeat so she's definitely your type LOL


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1826226 said:


> They gotta do something to curb the grunting. I'm watching but it's tough with that chick making obnoxious noises every time she swings.


Wozniacki can grunt all she wants(although she hardly does compared to the Italian). She looks better with every gust of wind.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1826227 said:


> She has a heartbeat so she's definitely your type LOL


Well, I only had three tonight. So.... Maybe!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1826227 said:


> She has a heartbeat so she's definitely your type LOL


Alllllways...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I just see Sports center.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I will say that JLaw is a cute gal though!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1826242 said:


> I just see Sports center.


You're too slow. Wazniacki won in straight sets.


----------



## Deershack

LwnmwrMan22;1826050 said:


> No, I don't.
> 
> Courtyard, no way in with equipment. Trying to figure a way to get this job done.


Try Mark's aerial Service. He has a machine that will fit through a fence gate but will reach 65'


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Deershack;1826246 said:


> Try Mark's aerial Service. He has a machine that will fit through a fence gate but will reach 65'


Looked up his YouTube.

Machine is too long to make the turn where we can go up the sidewalk.

I appreciate the info though, I will certainly keep him in mind.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Just ordered 2 cases of shot gun shells from Rogers. Cheaper than driving to cabelas.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;1826251 said:


> Just ordered 2 cases of shot gun shells from Rogers. Cheaper than driving to cabelas.


Cabelas was the cheapest I found


----------



## SnowGuy73

62° breezy and clouds.


----------



## CityGuy

Wow you can tell winter is coming. It is dark when I head into work.


----------



## CityGuy

60 and dark at 603.


----------



## CityGuy

More paving today. Winter isn't coming fast enough.


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like rain in about an hour. Short lived but rain none the less.


----------



## CityGuy

Quiet in here this morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dewey and soupy this morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1826267 said:


> Looks like rain in about an hour. Short lived but rain none the less.


Hopefully it falls apart!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1826269 said:


> Dewey and soupy this morning.


Not to bad up here yet.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1826270 said:


> Hopefully it falls apart!


No kidding have a month's worth of paving yet.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1826272 said:


> No kidding have a month's worth of paving yet.


Wanna switch?


----------



## CityGuy

Hey green, do you have a dump trailer or a line on a few yards of pulverized dirt?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1826273 said:


> Wanna switch?


Sure it's only 400 degrees on the paver


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1826276 said:


> Sure it's only 400 degrees on the pacer.


That's fine.


----------



## CityGuy

Finally getting light out at 630


----------



## CityGuy

I need a nap already and I just got here.


----------



## CityGuy

Rain looks impressive on radar. Hope it's not like the other day and Peters out.


----------



## CityGuy

We're not far from page 4000. Now that we are up on the north what is the goal this year?


----------



## CityGuy

Loving my new LG g2 phone and verizon service. Sprint is carp.


----------



## CityGuy

Anyone have thoughts on snow totals for the upcoming season?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1826286 said:


> Anyone have thoughts on snow totals for the upcoming season?


20" in 2" increments


----------



## CityGuy

Hey sss forgot to tell you driveway is only 1 to 1.5. Thick on the edge. Starts to explain sinking and settling.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1826287 said:


> 20" in 2" increments


Only 20 for the season? I am thinking 65 for the year.


----------



## SnowGuy73

hamelfire;1826286 said:


> anyone have thoughts on snow totals for the upcoming season?


110"..........


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1826274 said:


> Hey green, do you have a dump trailer or a line on a few yards of pulverized dirt?


I do not have a trailer. There is the guy between the gas station and stop light on 12 in Montrose. Cheep good dirt and cheep delivery.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Hamelfire;1826284 said:


> Loving my new LG g2 phone and verizon service. Sprint is carp.


Picked up the G2 this spring myself , nice phone! Now of course within 3 months the G3 is out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

dark to the north west and south but the sun's out here.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1826294 said:


> dark to the north west and south but the sun's out here.


I don't think the rain is missing us. Crappy way to start the day.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1826284 said:


> Loving my new LG g2 phone and verizon service. Sprint is carp.


I went to Verizon as well... no regrets


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1826283 said:


> We're not far from page 4000. Now that we are up on the north what is the goal this year?


Take over the general snowplowing thread.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1826289 said:


> Only 20 for the season? I am thinking 65 for the year.


Its wishful thinking


----------



## SnowGuy73

Streetlight dark here now.


----------



## qualitycut

Cafe was actually motivated today to go lay sod and work.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1826291 said:


> I do not have a trailer. There is the guy between the gas station and stop light on 12 in Montrose. Cheep good dirt and cheep delivery.


On the north side?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1826290 said:


> 110"..........


Sounds good to me


----------



## CityGuy

Holding at plant, starting to sprinkle


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1826310 said:


> On the north side?


Yes sir...


----------



## Green Grass

Pouring out here.


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ;1826292 said:


> Picked up the G2 this spring myself , nice phone! Now of course within 3 months the G3 is out.


Never fails. Did the edge plan so I can upgrade


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1826313 said:


> Yes sir...


That trucking outfit?


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1826300 said:


> Take over the general snowplowing thread.


Working on it


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1826316 said:


> That trucking outfit?


Yeah with the gold pickup for sale for the last few months.


----------



## qualitycut

Is this rain going to make it to Minneapolis or is it breaking up?


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1826319 said:


> Is this rain going to make it to Minneapolis or is it breaking up?


Raining here now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Raining from Blaine all the way to Roseville.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Raining off 694 and silver lake road. I think I made a poor decision today. Dang it.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1826323 said:


> Raining off 694 and silver lake road. I think I made a poor decision today. Dang it.


Poor decision as in decided to work?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light rain in Chanhassen.


----------



## SnowGuy73

looks like it might be raining for a while.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1826326 said:


> looks like it might be raining for a while.


Yup then warm so the grass can grow even faster. Whoohoo


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1826324 said:


> Poor decision as in decided to work?


Yes. I have about 50 areas milled out on a church parking lot. They are now turning into swimming pools.


----------



## Green Grass

Thunder here..


----------



## SSS Inc.

Coming down a bit harder now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1826327 said:


> Yup then warm so the grass can grow even faster. Whoohoo


Yes sir, hope those cooler temps are coming!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1826330 said:


> Coming down a bit harder now.


Same in Eden prairie.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1826331 said:


> Yes sir, hope those cooler temps are coming!


70s for Friday and the weekend!


----------



## BossPlow614

I saw on the long term forecast (TWC) that temps toward the end of next week week will be highs in the 50s & lows in the 40s. Cafe that! :realmad:


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1826333 said:


> 70s for Friday and the weekend!


Hoping it sticks.


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1826334 said:


> I saw on the long term forecast (TWC) that temps toward the end of next week week will be highs in the 50s & lows in the 40s. Cafe that! :realmad:


Love it!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm with SSS. If we weren't already a day behind from Labor Day, I would have called today off.

Told the guys to push through it. Get as much done until lightning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1826337 said:


> I'm with SSS. If we weren't already a day behind from Labor Day, I would have called today off.
> 
> Told the guys to push through it. Get as much done until lightning.


I'm jumping out in a bit here and mowing in the rain.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Cafe it here we go....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Cafe that, now its pouring!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1826337 said:


> I'm with SSS. If we weren't already a day behind from Labor Day, I would have called today off.
> 
> Told the guys to push through it. Get as much done until lightning.


yea i dont feel like laying sod in the mud especially with a little hill in front to slide down


----------



## SSS Inc.

Nice forecast! Cafe this. Severe t storm warnings just west.


----------



## qualitycut

Should have some hail her by 1030 their saying


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1826342 said:


> Nice forecast! Cafe this. Severe t storm warnings just west.


Nws said rain after 8am when i looked last night


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1826337 said:


> I'm with SSS. If we weren't already a day behind from Labor Day, I would have called today off.
> 
> Told the guys to push through it. Get as much done until lightning.


Same........


----------



## SnowGuy73

lightning now.....


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Big thunder here. Got one commercial done. Now the sit and wait.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Cafe this! I have an option to go to this afternoon so this day is shot.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Pulled my guys out of Lino. Sent them to Lindstrom to work on the High School. Looking at the radar they will be on the north fringe.

Training right over the 694/494 loop.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1826351 said:


> Cafe this! I have an option to go to this afternoon so this day is shot.


Huh ? ? ??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Probably heading to an auction??


Option=auction???


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1826354 said:


> Probably heading to an auction??
> 
> Option=auction???


Oooo good call.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1826354 said:


> Probably heading to an auction??
> 
> Option=auction???


This......


----------



## qualitycut

stephanie abrams has some nice features


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1826356 said:


> This......


Where at and what for?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Who said it's going to hail?


----------



## Green Grass

Sunny in St. Cloud.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1826365 said:


> Who said it's going to hail?


Me why? ?....


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1826357 said:


> stephanie abrams has some nice features


Who?......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1826366 said:


> Sunny in St. Cloud.


Drizzle in Shakopee, pouring where I need to be mowing!


----------



## TKLAWN

Nice segment on workout pants on ch 9!


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1826368 said:


> Me why? ?....


Figured hail will give me a good excuse to get that 2015 I found


----------



## Green Grass

They are talking a chance of severe storms and tornados this afternoon and evening for the west metro.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1826358 said:


> Where at and what for?


In Shakopee, family members neighbor... Just going to look and see what I can find.

I will post the link when I get home here.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1826371 said:


> Drizzle in Shakopee, pouring where I need to be mowing!


Getting dark here fast.


----------



## Polarismalibu

TKLAWN;1826372 said:


> Nice segment on workout pants on ch 9!


Some expensive pants too!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1826369 said:


> Who?......


Weather channel chick. Some big 0 0


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1826372 said:


> Nice segment on workout pants on ch 9!


Thanks, glad this one now doesn't have yogas on.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1826379 said:


> Thanks, glad this one now doesn't have yogas on.


I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1826378 said:


> Weather channel chick. Some big 0 0


O yes.... Take pics!!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1826381 said:


> O yes.... Take pics!!


Pics or it's not true!


----------



## SnowGuy73

http://www.midwestauctions.com/lundeenauction/lundeen_september_3.htm

Here you go.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1826382 said:


> Pics or it's not true!


Agreed.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like I have a nice red blob heading towards me.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1826386 said:


> Looks like I have a nice red blob heading towards me.


You can have it!


----------



## qualitycut

Not working


----------



## cbservicesllc

Just saw a full sod truck at 610/Zachary Lane in MG... that sucks


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1826373 said:


> Figured hail will give me a good excuse to get that 2015 I found


So we can thank you for all of our insurance rates going up?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Not raining at Gertens.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1826388 said:


> You can have it!


I dont want it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1826393 said:


> Not raining at Gertens.


Here either.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1826393 said:


> Not raining at Gertens.


It is about 2 miles south of it.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1826391 said:


> Just saw a full sod truck at 610/Zachary Lane in MG... that sucks


That must be qualitys


----------



## SnowGuy73

Red blob falling apart.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sent my guys home for the day.

Rain just keeps building over the north metro.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1826402 said:



> Sent my guys home for the day.
> 
> Rain just keeps building over the north metro.


I did the same.

Haha.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Thinking a shower and then Culvers for lunch!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Cool clouds to the west.


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1826369 said:


> Who?......


She's on the weather channel.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I and the guy with me are headed to Cosetta's.

Got a small landscape project I really need to get done today. Waiting out the rain.


----------



## BossPlow614

I like how this whole band covers only as far north as At Cloud and as far south as Lakeville. Pretty much right on top of all of us.

I'm happy I didn't book any landscape installs this week because the week was short already. Only maintenance, otherwise I'd be stressed to the max.
Next week better be perfect with no rain.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Pouring again


----------



## SSS Inc.

Glad we quit when we did. Our job looks to be getting dumped on. Lightning in shakopee now. Heavy rain too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1826408 said:


> I like how this whole band covers only as far north as At Cloud and as far south as Lakeville. Pretty much right on top of all of us.


Wonderful, isn't it?


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1826412 said:


> Wonderful, isn't it?


Nope. Sucks big floppy donkey balls!


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1826416 said:


> Nope. Sucks big floppy donkey balls!


Tell me about it...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sun is trying to come out here.


----------



## qualitycut

More rain to the west


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1826425 said:


> Sun is trying to come out here.


Thunder and lightning here


----------



## andersman02

Started with aerating guys coming in, then mowers, now everyone. Turning into a  kinda day ehhhh


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1826427 said:


> More rain to the west


I just saw that too.


----------



## Green Grass

Pouring and hail in st Cloud.


----------



## qualitycut

Job site is a complete mud hole, cafe!


----------



## qualitycut

Truck load of big sod rolls headed down 52 not sure how thats going to work out


----------



## qualitycut

Im surprised they do siren testing on a day like today


----------



## Greenery

Time to go get some work done..


----------



## Green Grass

Greenery;1826441 said:


> Time to go get some work done..


good luck!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sun is out here


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1826441 said:


> Time to go get some work done..


Have fun with that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1826440 said:


> Im surprised they do siren testing on a day like today


NWS had a Facebook post saying some cities and/or counties won't be doing testing, that it was up to each jurisdiction.

We are just about done with our little landscape project, then I'm headed home to try to get some mowing in.


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1826441 said:


> Time to go get some work done..


Im thinking nap time.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1826447 said:


> Im thinking nap time.


I have been doing that most of the day


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1826447 said:


> Im thinking nap time.


I tried, didn't happen.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Forecast Discussion at 1 pm says storms will be north tonight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

It is gross outside!


----------



## SnowGuy73

It looks like it snowed in Waverley.


----------



## ryde307

Drakeslayer;1826168 said:


> Couldn't get a hold of them for the last month. Had to get ours from elsewhere this year.


Feel like sharing where you got it? I have a few calls out but pricing is up a fair amount. Northern salt sounds like it is $97 a ton North american was $105-$111 or close to that.



SnowGuy73;1826290 said:


> 110"..........


I wouldn't mind it. It can suck when it's happening but worth it when it's all over.



LwnmwrMan22;1826337 said:


> I'm with SSS. If we weren't already a day behind from Labor Day, I would have called today off.
> 
> Told the guys to push through it. Get as much done until lightning.


This is where we are at. Took a break this morning and went to Fleet farm and got rain gear. Just got done doing sprinkler work. Nice out now in Hopkins. Mowing guys have stayed out all day.



SnowGuy73;1826458 said:


> It looks like it snowed in Waverley.


It won't be long till it does. I am about ready for winter to get here.


----------



## skorum03

Suns out... Shall I go try to cut a couple grasses?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just got home, was going to go mow.

There is more water standing here than the pic I posted on Monday, plus it's still raining here.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1826458 said:


> It looks like it snowed in Waverley.


what you drive by and don't stop!


----------



## Camden

Getting pummeled here right now. Hail and heavy rain.


----------



## ryde307

TK I forgot to say but I saw your truck sitting on the side of 43 in victoria 2 weeks or so ago. Didn't see anyone around and nothing unloaded.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Still raining in Wyoming.


----------



## Camden

Really storming now.


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;1826481 said:


> Really storming now.


Starting to get cloudy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1826471 said:


> what you drive by and don't stop!


Pictures on Facebook.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ryde, I'm ready for the temps!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1826486 said:


> Pictures on Facebook.


That was about two miles north of my house. Starting to look sketchy again.


----------



## Camden

Ian said St. Cloud got 1" in 6 minutes. I'm a little north of there but I bet we received a similar amount. Too bad we don't have a better reporting station around here.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1826493 said:


> Ian said St. Cloud got 1" in 6 minutes. I'm a little north of there but I bet we received a similar amount. Too bad we don't have a better reporting station around here.


That's insane! Think of how much snow that would be lol


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;1826493 said:


> Ian said St. Cloud got 1" in 6 minutes. I'm a little north of there but I bet we received a similar amount. Too bad we don't have a better reporting station around here.


That must have been around noon when I was driving through St. Cloud.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1826489 said:


> That was about two miles north of my house. Starting to look sketchy again.


No damage I hope.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1826497 said:


> No damage I hope.


Nope and that is good I am in the middle of switching home owners insurance.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1826498 said:


> Nope and that is good I am in the middle of switching home owners insurance.


Same here. Just got off the phone with the agent 5 minutes ago. Gotta sign papers in the morning.

Oh, and it's raining here again.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1826501 said:


> Same here. Just got off the phone with the agent 5 minutes ago. Gotta sign papers in the morning.
> 
> Oh, and it's raining here again.


Sun is out here now again


----------



## qualitycut

Looking a little weird outside


----------



## Camden

Just heard we passed 5". I'm shocked it's only that much.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1826507 said:


> Just heard we passed 5". I'm shocked it's only that much.


Just today? Holy cafe!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

We got exactly 2 1/2 sprinkles today. Grass stayed wet all day. Humid as hell. Cloudy most of the day but still poured sweat. When the sun poked out it was like standing in front of a big fire


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1826506 said:


> Looking a little weird outside


Black sky with the sun out here


----------



## unit28

Thursday of next week...the ecmwf only has high in the 50s with
strong wnw winds...a sign the seasons are about to start changing.


???


----------



## qualitycut

So are we going to get rain tonight in the metro or what?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1826519 said:


> So are we going to get rain tonight in the metro or what?


No, I'm on the southern tip on the north side.


----------



## unit28

At 720 pm cdt...weather service radar was tracking strong
thunderstorms along a line extending from 7 miles north of cambridge
to 7 miles north of elk river. These storms were moving east at 30
mph.

One half inch diameter hail and winds up to 50 mph are possible with
these storms.


----------



## unit28

Sky just turned. Green


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

About to hit the fan here.


----------



## unit28

Oh boy,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## unit28

* at 742 pm cdt...a severe thunderstorm was located 6 miles northeast
of east bethel...and moving east at 45 mph.

Hazard...60 mph wind gusts and half dollar size hail.

Source...radar indicated.

Impact...hail damage to vehicles is expected. Expect wind damage to
roofs...siding and trees.

* locations impacted include...
Center city...north branch...stacy...branch...wyoming...chisago
city...lindstrom...shafer and taylors falls.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1826527 said:


> About to hit the fan here.


Radar looks nasty!


----------



## NorthernProServ

Anybody in Rogers that wants another weekly mowing account? It looks to be 1.3 acres.

PM me for the info.


----------



## qualitycut

Lwmr you still alive?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gonna have to check for hail damage. Pitch pitch black here.


----------



## djagusch

I'm getting hammered in St croix falls now. Hard to say on the hail though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sweet. Now I have 70% chance of storms tonight, between 10 and 3 am.

Going to be hard to mow at 7 tomorrow.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

oh and when I was grumbling about those painting roads last night. today they put oil or whatever it is down over the paint and pea rock. whats the point of that?


----------



## qualitycut

Nws has it developing over the metro around 10pm


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1826545 said:


> oh and when I was grumbling about those painting roads last night. today they put oil or whatever it is down over the paint and pea rock. whats the point of that?


You sure they were not filling cracks last night?


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1826545 said:


> oh and when I was grumbling about those painting roads last night. today they put oil or whatever it is down over the paint and pea rock. whats the point of that?


I would say SSS would answer but he is probably drunk with his day off.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Holy frigging rain!!!!

I may as well be Camden.

Doesn't help it's basically rained here all day already.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1826548 said:


> You sure they were not filling cracks last night?


fresh tar road. no cracks. truck with fresh paint sign and a paint truck was there. its dodge county 16 if anyone wants to drive and look. it goes from mn 56 to wasioja to mn 57 and then goes towards rochester


----------



## NorthernProServ

Got all our mowing done today, luckily Wednesday is a light day for mowing. Had two property's left to spray and against my better judgement went ahead and did them. Got about a hour and a half before a brief down pour, we shall see.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1826508 said:


> Just today? Holy cafe!


Yep. Started at 3 and it absolutely poured.

Nws said we experienced "torrential rain". It was like a hurricane passed over.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1826550 said:


> Holy frigging rain!!!!
> 
> I may as well be Camden.
> 
> Doesn't help it's basically rained here all day already.


aren't you lucky? <----- sarcasim


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1826552 said:


> fresh tar road. no cracks. truck with fresh paint sign and a paint truck was there. its dodge county 16 if anyone wants to drive and look. it goes from mn 56 to wasioja to mn 57 and then goes towards rochester


hmmmm weird


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1826554 said:


> Yep. Started at 3 and it absolutely poured.
> 
> Nws said we experienced "torrential rain". It was like a hurricane passed over.


That's what we've been having.

Looks like the next batch of rain just moved into ND.

Also, if you look at the current radar, there is a line of rain, about 10 miles wide from N/S that is just training right over me.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1826556 said:


> hmmmm weird


that was first thought when the wife said they put the rock crap down


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1826545 said:


> oh and when I was grumbling about those painting roads last night. today they put oil or whatever it is down over the paint and pea rock. whats the point of that?


That's a chip seal. Maybe tomorrow they will fog seal it and it will rain. That's interesting because most state chip seal projects need to be done by Sept. 1st.



qualitycut;1826548 said:


> You sure they were not filling cracks last night?


I think you are on to something here.



Green Grass;1826549 said:


> I would say SSS would answer but he is probably drunk with his day off.


 Not a day off(always something to do) but it sure felt like it.  Somehow I consider days not laying asphalt days off even though I still work all day. Just finished sending bids out.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1826545 said:


> oh and when I was grumbling about those painting roads last night. today they put oil or whatever it is down over the paint and pea rock. whats the point of that?


I GOT IT!!!!! They weren't painting last night they were applying temporary markers. Little plastic things at the tip of every line that look like a 4" chunk of angle iron(but plastic). Once its chip sealed and swept they can see where all the pavement markings were so the new lines are in the right spot.


----------



## qualitycut

Forming just east of cities now.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1826561 said:


> I GOT IT!!!!! They weren't painting last night they were applying temporary markers. Little plastic things at the tip of every line that look like a 4" chunk of angle iron(but plastic). Once its chip sealed and swept they can see where all the pavement markings were so the new lines are in the right spot.


That makes sense


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1826561 said:


> I GOT IT!!!!! They weren't painting last night they were applying temporary markers. Little plastic things at the tip of every line that look like a 4" chunk of angle iron(but plastic). Once its chip sealed and swept they can see where all the pavement markings were so the new lines are in the right spot.


See I knew you would have an answer that we would believe!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1826559 said:


> That's a chip seal. Maybe tomorrow they will fog seal it and it will rain. That's interesting because most state chip seal projects need to be done by Sept. 1st.
> 
> so why did they paint last night to cover it up today? they maybe were delayed with the rain the last couple weeks?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1826561 said:


> I GOT IT!!!!! They weren't painting last night they were applying temporary markers. Little plastic things at the tip of every line that look like a 4" chunk of angle iron(but plastic). Once its chip sealed and swept they can see where all the pavement markings were so the new lines are in the right spot.


no. it was PAINT!!! not those little markers. they did yellow and white. paint crew ws THERE


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Now it's filling in on the stuff we were trying to mow today, that I was going to send the guys to first thing in the morning. Friggin whole north metro is getting rained on now.

I'm gonna have to go mow Jim's stuff tomorrow so he can come up and help us on Friday.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1826569 said:


> no. it was PAINT!!! not those little markers. they did yellow and white. paint crew ws THERE


Well thats just dumb then. Maybe the striping crew had the wrong date. Somebody messed up. Call the county and ask.......your tax dollars.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1826574 said:


> Well thats just dumb then. Maybe the striping crew had the wrong date. Somebody messed up. Call the county and ask.......your tax dollars.


not my county. its just dumb and wasteful.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1826574 said:


> Well thats just dumb then. Maybe the striping crew had the wrong date. Somebody messed up. Call the county and ask.......your tax dollars.


It raining at your house?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Is there such a thing as someone that wants to do just sidewalks? We avoid walks like the plague and have successfully done so for 50 years. I have a couple properties in Bloomington for a good asphalt customer that I would like but need someone to do the walks.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1826577 said:


> Is there such a thing as someone that wants to do just sidewalks? We avoid walks like the plague and have successfully done so for 50 years. I have a couple properties in Bloomington for a good asphalt customer that I would like but need someone to do the walks.


Your talking crazy!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1826576 said:


> It raining at your house?


Just a couple sprinkles.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Well once again..... Big talk, no storms.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1826578 said:


> Your talking crazy!!!


I know. It was worth a shot. I think most people would be surprised how much we do without touching sidewalks. I think we have a grand total of about 100'.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1826584 said:


> I know. It was worth a shot. I think most people would be surprised how much we do without touching sidewalks. I think we have a grand total of about 100'.


I'm the same way all my sidewalks I can do with the truck or the skid gets them. Shoveling sucks


----------



## qualitycut

And starting to form over metro now


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1826577 said:


> Is there such a thing as someone that wants to do just sidewalks? We avoid walks like the plague and have successfully done so for 50 years. I have a couple properties in Bloomington for a good asphalt customer that I would like but need someone to do the walks.


I do and have but I am not going to Bloomington for it. Is it something you can do with a skid?


----------



## qualitycut

Its getting humid. Worse than a few hours ago


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1826597 said:


> Its getting humid. Worse than a few hours ago


That it is.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1826599 said:


> That it is.


Maybe we are not out of the woods yet. Anyone seen a forecast?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1826599 said:


> That it is.


Good thing for a/c


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1826601 said:


> Maybe we are not out of the woods yet. Anyone seen a forecast?


Yeah storms over night.


----------



## qualitycut

Novak says storms going to form over metro and says north will have more in the morning. Near lwmr


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1826601 said:


> Maybe we are not out of the woods yet. Anyone seen a forecast?


 Nothing on radar to the west. It is 80 degrees now the warmest it's been all day. They said isolated storm pop up later tonight


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1826603 said:


> Yeah storms over night.


Wonderful hopefully dries out tomorrow into friday. Cafe!


----------



## NorthernProServ

Would not be surprised to wake up to a similar event like today


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1826601 said:


> Maybe we are not out of the woods yet. Anyone seen a forecast?


I did, I'm down to 20%.


----------



## Camden

According to channel 9 we got 5.3". Here's what it looked like behind my business...that's normally a parking lot, not a lake.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1826613 said:


> I did, I'm down to 20%.


so rain then?

my forcast next week

Monday Night A 50 percent chance of showers and thunderstorms. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 58. South southeast wind around 15 mph. 
Tuesday A 50 percent chance of showers and thunderstorms. Cloudy, with a high near 71. South southeast wind around 15 mph. 
Tuesday Night A 50 percent chance of showers and thunderstorms. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 59. South southeast wind around 10 mph becoming southwest after midnight. 
Wednesday A 30 percent chance of showers and thunderstorms. Partly sunny, with a high near 69. West northwest wind 10 to 15 mph.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Camden;1826614 said:


> According to channel 9 we got 5.3". Here's what it looked like behind my business...that's normally a parking lot, not a lake.


Not good. Hopefully it drains away soon.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1826613 said:


> I did, I'm down to 20%.


Think that was what i was at last night


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1826614 said:


> According to channel 9 we got 5.3". Here's what it looked like behind my business...that's normally a parking lot, not a lake.


Holy hell!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1826617 said:


> Think that was what i was at last night


I'm at 20% for tomorrow too, between noon and 15:00


----------



## qualitycut

Ch 5 has rain coming through during am rush hour


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1826546 said:


> Nws has it developing over the metro around 10pm


Is this still happening? Only saw a few sprinkles about 8-830...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1826622 said:


> Is this still happening? Only saw a few sprinkles about 8-830...


Dont think so now they are talking tomorrow morning


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1826621 said:


> Ch 5 has rain coming through during am rush hour


Cafe that!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1826622 said:


> Is this still happening? Only saw a few sprinkles about 8-830...


Humid but dry here.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1826627 said:


> Cafe that!


Yea my job is already washed out.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1826621 said:


> Ch 5 has rain coming through during am rush hour


Dave's a liar!


----------



## cbservicesllc

69 degrees at the Crystal airport per NWS...


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1826631 said:


> Dave's a liar!


I hope hes wrong.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Not sure... just not seeing much on the models...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hmmm... This did say before midnight until a few minutes ago...

A 20 percent chance of showers and thunderstorms before 4am. Some storms could be severe, with large hail, damaging winds, and heavy rain. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 70. South wind around 10 mph.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1826635 said:


> Hmmm... This did say before midnight until a few minutes ago...
> 
> A 20 percent chance of showers and thunderstorms before 4am. Some storms could be severe, with large hail, damaging winds, and heavy rain. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 70. South wind around 10 mph.


thats what mine said and now says mainly before 1am


----------



## qualitycut

Not getting my hopes up for any landscaping tomorrow, being it a new construction its a mess.


----------



## cbservicesllc

WTF!!!! Now it just changed to 5AM!

A 20 percent chance of showers and thunderstorms before 5am. Some storms could be severe, with large hail, damaging winds, and heavy rain. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 70. South wind around 10 mph.

And Thursday's forecast WAS "before 10AM"...

A 30 percent chance of showers and thunderstorms, mainly between 9am and 11am. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 85. South wind 5 to 15 mph becoming west in the afternoon.


----------



## Deershack

My wife and I are heading West ( Black Hills- Yellowstone, etc) in a couple of weeks. Driving a 2013 GMC Savana with the 5.3 V8 and pulling a 28' trailer. Wondering if anyone has any info on "tuning chips". Want to get more then 9-10 MPG. Anyone have any experience with chips?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Holy cow are they getting cafe'd up North right now...


----------



## cbservicesllc




----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1826654 said:


>


73 and humid


----------



## CityGuy

73 and humid


----------



## CityGuy

Had just over an inch of rain at home yesterday


----------



## CityGuy

Guess we will try this paving thing again. Yesterday was not happening.


----------



## CityGuy

Wow my grass got really green and grew in the last week.


----------



## CityGuy

I see my phone is quoting people by itself. Better figure out how to stop that.


----------



## CityGuy

Hey Green how bad was the hail yesterday?


----------



## CityGuy

73 and very humid out


----------



## CityGuy

Golf ball sized hail and 2 to 4 inch rain rates per hour up north this morning. That's a lot of rain


----------



## CityGuy

4 says possible rain here in the metro this afternoon.


----------



## CityGuy

So ready for the cold and snow. The hot I can deal with but this humidity sucks.


----------



## SnowGuy73

73° breezy overcast.


----------



## CityGuy

Finally starting to figure out this phone. Got sounds for notification shut off.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1826681 said:


> 73° breezy overcast.


Keep the breeze coming blow the humid air out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1826679 said:


> 4 says possible rain here in the metro this afternoon.


NWS says 20% chance after 14:00.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1826683 said:


> Keep the breeze coming blow the humid air out.


I think its supposed to be muggy all day.

Terrible outright now.


----------



## CityGuy

People are already waiting for the new I phone. People need a life and a job.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1826685 said:


> I think its supposed to be muggy all day.
> 
> Terrible outright now.


Going to be miserable all day


----------



## CityGuy

Looks wet outside yet on the grassy areas.


----------



## CityGuy

Well I am ready to go home already.


----------



## CityGuy

Dew points at 70 already. Going to be a miserable day.


----------



## CityGuy

70 for a high on Friday. That's going to feel great


----------



## SnowGuy73

About a 1/4" here yesterday.


----------



## TKLAWN

Hamelfire;1826686 said:


> People are already waiting for the new I phone. People need a life and a job.


Doh Kay!......


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1826695 said:


> About a 1/4" here yesterday.


Just over an inch at home yesterday. That's almost 3 in the last week or so.


----------



## CityGuy

TKLAWN;1826696 said:


> Doh Kay!......


Don't understand wait for a new phone?


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1826692 said:


> Dew points at 70 already. Going to be a miserable day.


You are crazy. It's beautiful out. This will probably be the last day of the hot & humid weather. I'm going to enjoy every second of it!


----------



## qualitycut

What are the chances my new construction job site is still mud? Probably can get sod anyway.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1826697 said:


> Just over an inch at home yesterday. That's almost 3 in the last week or so.


I think I'm around 4" for the last few.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1826702 said:


> What are the chances my new construction job site is still mud? Probably can get sod anyway.


Everything is soaked out here.

Stay home for a while.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

71 and very muggy. Grass looks dry, but then we didn't get a flood. We have had close to 4" though in the last 7 days


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just sent my guys out to work on Tuesday's list. I have another guy working on a truck at my house, waiting for me to get a kid on the bus. 

We will head over to the high school and work until dark.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1826676 said:


> Hey Green how bad was the hail yesterday?


About two miles north of town it looked like we got 3" of snow


----------



## qualitycut

Now we got rain forming to the west


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1826711 said:


> Now we got rain forming to the west


Oh what the hell?!?!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like it will slide south west.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1826715 said:


> Looks like it will slide south west.


Maybe not..


----------



## MNPLOWCO

pouring rain Eden Prairie and Minnetonka border. Looks very dark from the West comin in hard.


----------



## NorthernProServ

MNPLOWCO;1826721 said:


> pouring rain Eden Prairie and Minnetonka border. Looks very dark from the West comin in hard.


Same in maple grove


----------



## SnowGuy73

MNPLOWCO;1826721 said:


> pouring rain Eden Prairie and Minnetonka border. Looks very dark from the West comin in hard.


Great, exactly where I'm heading and left this time yesterday......


----------



## NorthernProServ

Light rain now


----------



## SSS Inc.

Cafe this. Dark as night.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

SSS Inc.;1826726 said:


> Cafe this. Dark as night.


will rain totally stopped about 2 blocks from where I just was North and there's no rain at all and it looks dry and clearer.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sitting in the truck in Lindstrom..... Waiting..... Waiting......


----------



## SSS Inc.

Everything is soaked in these parts.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1826735 said:


> Everything is soaked in these parts.


Minneapolis? ? Or where ya at?


----------



## cbservicesllc

This rain thing better be a mirage...


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1826736 said:


> Minneapolis? ? Or where ya at?


Up off 694 and silver lake rd.


----------



## skorum03

light rain in Hudson. Just changed two trailer tires and I am drenched with sweat.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ugh.........


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1826743 said:


> Ugh.........


Whats wrong little guy?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1826739 said:


> Up off 694 and silver lake rd.


My guys are at CTY Rd D and Silver Lake Blvd. They just sent me a pic of extra work that's a complete mud pit.

Sucks to be them. GET 'R DONE!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Solid rain in Hugo.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1826751 said:


> My guys are at CTY Rd D and Silver Lake Blvd. They just sent me a pic of extra work that's a complete mud pit.
> 
> Sucks to be them. GET 'R DONE!!


Wish i has that option, little muddy to final grade.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1826754 said:


> Wish i has that option, little muddy to final grade.


It ain't gonna be pretty, but whatever. Another buddy has his guys complaining and he went off on his guys.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Rain in Hugo isn't even showing on the radar.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1826758 said:


> Rain in Hugo isn't even showing on the radar.


Same here. Just off and on showers now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

For the most part the rain has stopped in Hugo. Still waiting for the property manager I'm supposed to meet.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1826757 said:


> It ain't gonna be pretty, but whatever. Another buddy has his guys complaining and he went off on his guys.


Yea i aint trying it


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1826744 said:


> Whats wrong little guy?


Cafe this cafe!


----------



## qualitycut

Just mowing a few places we didnt get to earlier this week


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I didn't do it, but those are my mowers.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1826739 said:


> Up off 694 and silver lake rd.


Just down the road from you. Ill waive when i head back home.


----------



## qualitycut

Will be surprised if we dont get storms tonight nasty out


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1826785 said:


> I didn't do it, but those are my mowers.


Uh... Oh...


----------



## qualitycut

Grass is so long and wet its folded over and barley cutting


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone want to do a sod repair job in Hugo by Monday?

Within reason I don't care what you charge me.

About 800 sq ft along the road.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1826785 said:


> I didn't do it, but those are my mowers.


Holy smokes! I bet when you pulled up and saw that your blood pressure doubled. Good luck with that.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1826792 said:


> Anyone want to do a sod repair job in Hugo by Monday?
> 
> Within reason I don't care what you charge me.
> 
> About 800 sq ft along the road.


Pic's? .........


----------



## NorthernProServ

Don't look at radar, seems to be filling in from the southwest


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1826801 said:


> Don't look at radar, seems to be filling in from the southwest


Seen that cafe


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Holy humid. Mowing like crazy though. 8" grass is mowing off great.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1826794 said:


> Holy smokes! I bet when you pulled up and saw that your blood pressure doubled. Good luck with that.


I can't get upset. It's at our Sr. High, about 50' on the other side of the fence from where the mower was buried in Center Field of the Varsity baseball field this spring.

There area areas here this year that are magically appearing like quicksand.

I'm onsite now and that area is just a complete swampfest.

My guy working while I went to a couple meetings had a buddy (one of my plow drivers) come over and help him get the mowers out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Getting dark to thewest.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

A line of storms just exploded over WI too, out of nowhere. Looks like they will come back over the cities and join the rain to the west.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1826811 said:


> My guy working while I went to a couple meetings had a buddy (one of my plow drivers) come over and help him get the mowers out.


Sounds like a GOOD employee!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Lightning in Chaska....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Rain in Chaska.... Cafe this!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Getting real dark in Eden prairie


----------



## qualitycut

So what are the chances i can grade the hill and yard tomorrow and get mulch, sod and edging in?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1826831 said:


> So what are the chances i can grade the hill and yard tomorrow and get mulch, sod and edging in?


Zero.

Do this sod job of mine instead. I'll even be like the state and give you an early completion bonus.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1826831 said:


> So what are the chances i can grade the hill and yard tomorrow and get mulch, sod and edging in?


I think you already know the answer to that....


----------



## qualitycut

Just talked to the job sup and said its was still muddy out there, i need no rain for the night.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like most of the rain should stay to the south this time.


----------



## qualitycut

Pouring out here


----------



## qualitycut

I see two people on here had a lunch date today lol


----------



## CityGuy

SSS are your trucks light brown cabs with I think dark brown boxes?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1826851 said:


> SSS are your trucks light brown cabs with I think dark brown boxes?


SSS works for Brickman????


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1826853 said:


> SSS works for Brickman????


Possible. Said 3 words with sss on it but could not read it.


----------



## CityGuy

I swear my grass grew 2 inches over night.


----------



## CityGuy

79 and humid. Feels like 85


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1826853 said:


> SSS works for Brickman????


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Getting cooler out.


----------



## qualitycut

Would any of you guys final grade when the yards all slop and has a hill in front or am i being stupid. Clay based soil under the dirt.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1826874 said:


> Would any of you guys final grade when the yards all slop and has a hill in front or am i being stupid. Clay based soil under the dirt.


Well if you need to ask then its not a good idea


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1826882 said:


> Well if you need to ask then its not a good idea


Jim and I agree.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1826882 said:


> Well if you need to ask then its not a good idea


Well im just not sure if its worth it and if i would just end up making it worse. Just curious if anyone else has in the last few days.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1826887 said:


> Well im just not sure if its worth it and if i would just end up making it worse. Just curious if anyone else has in the last few days.


If it's slop it won't grade out very good


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1826890 said:


> If it's slop it won't grade out very good


Not sure if its actually slop but it was pretty muddy and i think they got dumped on around 3 or 4 today.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1826785 said:


> I didn't do it, but those are my mowers.


You have got to be kidding me.
I thought I had a lwnmwrman day, turns out yours was way worse.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1826897 said:


> You have got to be kidding me.
> I thought I had a lwnmwrman day, turns out yours was way worse.


Closer i look it doesnt look like they were even mowing. Just cruising


----------



## SSS Inc.

hamelfire;1826851 said:


> sss are your trucks light brown cabs with i think dark brown boxes?


√



lwnmwrman22;1826853 said:


> sss works for brickman????
> :d


√.......


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1826901 said:


> √
> 
> √.......


Hauling mg today? L 8000 or 9000 fords


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1826904 said:


> Hauling mg today? L 8000 or 9000 fords


Yes. A couple of them could have been. We had 4 trucks hauling out of there today. You saw them at the plant?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Is that more rain coming in??


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1826893 said:


> Not sure if its actually slop but it was pretty muddy and i think they got dumped on around 3 or 4 today.


I'm guessing it's not going to work out well then


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1826898 said:


> Closer i look it doesnt look like they were even mowing. Just cruising


The Ferris was mowing, operator tried to pull it out himself with the other mower.

I was gone at the time with the truck, or even if someone else had been there so the mower wasn't dead weight may have gotten it out.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1826911 said:


> Is that more rain coming in??


Nws radar looks like it but kstp has nothing.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1826911 said:


> Is that more rain coming in??


Weird!....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Screw it.... I'm taking tomorrow off.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1826928 said:


> Screw it.... I'm taking tomorrow off.


What's new!!


----------



## qualitycut

There is no way that guys name is ha ha clinton-dix


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1826931 said:


> What's new!!


I had plans to get stuff done this week but cafe this !


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1826909 said:


> Yes. A couple of them could have been. We had 4 trucks hauling out of there today. You saw them at the plant?


I was coming out of cs. One was heading toward commercial.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1826941 said:


> There is no way that guys name is ha ha clinton-dix


Just wait until him and Reggie BUSH get into it!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1826942 said:


> I had plans to get stuff done this week but cafe this !


I have to work at least half a day.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1826941 said:


> There is no way that guys name is ha ha clinton-dix


Must a been born around '92?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1826952 said:


> I have to work at least half a day.


That sucks.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Well, I guess I will work for about an hour... Have to wash the truck.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1826949 said:


> Just wait until him and Reggie BUSH get into it!


Clinton dix smashes bush


----------



## qualitycut

I feel like i need to work but dont have any small jobs to do, have a party to plan for this Saturday though.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1826941 said:


> There is no way that guys name is ha ha clinton-dix


Thats normal right? Sports are full of great names. By far my favorite was HeHateMe but I don't think that one was real.

Coco Crisp
Dick Trickle
Milton Bradley
Dick Pole
Ben Gay
World B. Free
Captain Munnerlyn


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1826961 said:


> That sucks.


I do have to run the rescue in to get the a/c fixed.


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1826971 said:


> Thats normal right? Sports are full of great names. By far my favorite was HeHateMe but I don't think that one was real.
> 
> Coco Crisp
> Dick Trickle
> Milton Bradley
> Dick Pole
> Ben Gay
> World B. Free
> Captain Munnerlyn


You forgot Dick Butkus and Picabo Street.


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1826975 said:


> You forgot Dick Butkus and Picabo Street.


Classics. I know there are tons more.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1826970 said:


> I feel like i need to work but dont have any small jobs to do, have a party to plan for this Saturday though.


Can I come?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1826973 said:


> I do have to run the rescue in to get the a/c fixed.


That doesn't count as work...


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1826985 said:


> Can I come?


Yea, grilling burgers and brats byob.

Edit will have a few cases of beer


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1826952 said:


> I have to work at least half a day.


I have a full day and almost a full day on Saturday and half on sunday then start over on monday


----------



## SSS Inc.

I have full days until November. I hate you people.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1826985 said:


> Can I come?


Pick me up at my shop. I kinda know where he lives. Pretty sure I can narrow it down to about 20 houses.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1827011 said:


> I have full days until November. I hate you people.


I'm in the same boat.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1827011 said:


> I have full days until November. I hate you people.


I have 7 to 3.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1827018 said:


> I have 7 to 3.


Yeah with four breaks and a half hour lunch. j/k


----------



## qualitycut

If i was more motivated i would too but....


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1827019 said:


> Yeah with four breaks and a half hour lunch. j/k


Only on Fridays. 3 breaks the rest of the week.


----------



## CityGuy

Is it just me or does his week feel like it's dragging on?


----------



## CityGuy

Green heard a date yet for your burn? We. Have Oct on our list.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1827032 said:


> Green heard a date yet for your burn? We. Have Oct on our list.


What are we burning??? Nothing has been approved yet.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1827025 said:


> Is it just me or does his week feel like it's dragging on?


heck its almost over, but I have 6 days of work to fit into 2 1/2 days plus stuff to do around my place


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1827036 said:


> What are we burning??? Nothing has been approved yet.


Last I heard a bunch of buildings on a property.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1827043 said:


> Last I heard a bunch of buildings on a property.


Yeah we are hopeing to but the city has not received position yet.


----------



## CityGuy

902 Pacific ave


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1827047 said:


> 902 Pacific ave


Yeah it is hwy 12. North side between Marks and red lodge. Still waiting on the city to get the property.


----------



## OC&D

Hey look, Hamel is back!

Damn, you guys have been busy around here this summer.


----------



## Polarismalibu

OC&D;1827060 said:


> Hey look, Hamel is back!
> 
> Damn, you guys have been busy around here this summer.


He got out on parole lol


----------



## SnowGuy73

58° breezy clouds.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Showing rain everyday next week....


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1827071 said:


> Showing rain everyday next week....


That's all we need. More rain.


----------



## CityGuy

OC&D;1827060 said:


> Hey look, Hamel is back!
> 
> Damn, you guys have been busy around here this summer.


Yes sir.....


----------



## CityGuy

59 and clear.


----------



## CityGuy

Very nice outside right now.


----------



## CityGuy

Few high clouds floating out there.


----------



## CityGuy

Sounds like the cold is coming by the of next week. Lows in the upper 30's.


----------



## CityGuy

Quiet in here this morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1827072 said:


> That's all we need. More rain.


Agreed.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1827079 said:


> Sounds like the cold is coming by the of next week. Lows in the upper 30's.


Marler said that high of 58° on Thursday may be too high!

No complaints here.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1827081 said:


> Agreed.....


Although with a wet fall could lead to a dry winter.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1827080 said:


> Quiet in here this morning.


Most mornings you and I are the only early risers.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1827082 said:


> Marler said that high of 58° on Thursday may be too high!
> 
> No complaints here.


Get the sweatshirts and jackets out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1827083 said:


> Although with a wet fall could lead to a dry winter.


Can't have that.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1827084 said:


> Most mornings you and I are the only early risers.


I suppose most are still sleeping or getting the kids ready.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1827086 said:


> Can't have that.


Lots of snow and mild cold = ot


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1827086 said:


> Can't have that.


Shouldn't matter to you, your quitting remeber


----------



## CityGuy

3 weddings in 3 weeks gets to be a little much.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1827090 said:


> Shouldn't matter to you, your quitting remeber


What? No more plowing?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1827089 said:


> Lots of snow and mild cold = ot


Having snow isn't the bad part its the dang negative temps oh and finding shovelers


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1827089 said:


> Lots of snow and mild cold = ot


Snow and cold, early cold.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1827092 said:


> What? No more plowing?


He's done November 15th. I imagine that when his contracts are up. He may plow for someone else this winter since no one wants to hire a guy who's never had an actual job


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1827090 said:


> Shouldn't matter to you, your quitting remeber


Jealous?.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1827092 said:


> What? No more plowing?


Not as an owner/operator.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1827097 said:


> He's done November 15th. I imagine that when his contracts are up. He may plow for someone else this winter since no one wants to hire a guy who's never had an actual job


This........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1827096 said:


> Snow and cold, early cold.


Piss on the cold. I hate the cold. Anything under 50. It gets tireing wearing sweat shirts jackets gloves and hats.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1827093 said:


> Having snow isn't the bad part its the dang negative temps oh and finding shovelers


Keep them negative temps out of here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1827091 said:


> 3 weddings in 3 weeks gets to be a little much.


Same, I have three in four weeks.

Kind of kills weekends...


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1827100 said:


> This........


I am so behind the Times.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1827098 said:


> Jealous?.....


Not really. Like I've said before the worse for me is finding shovelers and the fridgid cold. Some times the timing sucks too


----------



## SnowGuy73

Jim, I'm bringing the fish house home today to do some work on it tomorrow. 

Ill get you them pics if you're still interested.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1827104 said:


> I am so behind the Times.


Well stay out of jail!!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1827103 said:


> Same, I have three in four weeks.
> 
> Kind of kills weekends...


Hurts the wallet too


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1827104 said:


> I am so behind the Times.


Jail does this to a guy.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1827107 said:


> Well stay out of jail!!


Try too. Busy all the time.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1827108 said:


> Hurts the wallet too


Gifts, yes.

I can't remember the last time I was at a wedding without an open bar... Which is good for me!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1827109 said:


> Jail does this to a guy.


So do kids from what I hear.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1827106 said:


> Jim, I'm bringing the fish house home today to do some work on it tomorrow.
> 
> Ill get you them pics if you're still interested.


OK. I'm not sure one way or the other. Just something I've tossed around and if something right came up I'd look into it further


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1827105 said:


> Not really. Like I've said before the worse for me is finding shovelers and the fridgid cold. Some times the timing sucks too


I hear you.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1827111 said:


> Gifts, yes.
> 
> I can't remember the last time I was at a wedding without an open bar... Which is good for me!


2 weeks ago 1 keg 200 people. Lasted less than hour.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1827113 said:


> OK. I'm not sure one way or the other. Just something I've tossed around and if something right came up I'd look into it further


I have to take pictures anyway so its no bother.


----------



## CityGuy

Well time to earn my paycheck.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1827115 said:


> 2 weeks ago 1 keg 200 people. Lasted less than hour.


Hahahahah!

That's good planning!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1827117 said:


> Well time to earn my paycheck.


Have fun!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Not feeling so great. May be calling it a day before or starts


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1827116 said:


> I have to take pictures anyway so its no bother.


OK. Looking forward to them. Wife wasn't to happy when I said I was interested until I said its a good weekend get away from the kids


----------



## TKLAWN

Zero dew!!
Refreshing to walk outside.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1827123 said:


> OK. Looking forward to them. Wife wasn't to happy when I said I was interested until I said its a good weekend get away from the kids


Yup, its a little vacation every weekend!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1827126 said:


> Yup, its a little vacation every weekend!


And, don't tell her but its a vacation from her too!


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1827125 said:


> Zero dew!!
> Refreshing to walk outside.


Nice to have the windows open!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1827127 said:


> And, don't tell her but its a vacation from her too!


Yeah she would know where I went and show up anyway


----------



## Green Grass

55 grass is a little damp.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1827131 said:


> Yeah she would know where I went and show up anyway


Not if she doesn't know where it is.... Its got wheels!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1827132 said:


> 55 grass is a little damp.


Grass is a little long!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1827134 said:


> Not if she doesn't know where it is.... Its got wheels!


That'd be funny.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1827125 said:


> Zero dew!!
> Refreshing to walk outside.


I was gonna say that...... After all the rain, there's no dew this morning.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1827135 said:


> Grass is a little long!


Temps in the 50's will stop that


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I have dew on the truck windows


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1827136 said:


> That'd be funny.


Hahahahah!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1827138 said:


> Temps in the 50's will stop that


Hopefully!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1827141 said:


> Hopefully!!!


But I need a little extra income


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1827142 said:


> But I need a little extra income


You still mow, its September... I normally start lowering the blades a 1/4" every other week here, that isn't happening with how long the grass is.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1827135 said:


> Grass is a little long!


It's only knee high at my house.


----------



## Green Grass

It is getting dark out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1827150 said:


> It's only knee high at my house.


Ankle deep here.


----------



## ryde307

This weather is perfect. I'm sure Bossplow hates today. At least it's Friday. I am heading out to mow to help get things back on track. 
One of the days next week had a high of 58 or around there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1827156 said:


> This weather is perfect. I'm sure Bossplow hates today. At least it's Friday. I am heading out to mow to help get things back on track.
> One of the days next week had a high of 58 or around there.


This is what happened last year.

Got cool, but then stayed 50-60 all the way through November.

But then Dec. 3 hit. Then life sucked.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1827144 said:


> You still mow, its September... I normally start lowering the blades a 1/4" every other week here, that isn't happening with how long the grass is.


I know. I'm actually raising the heights. My Faribault accounts must be bad. Been 2 weeks since being mowed. Sent my guy up there since I'm not feeling that great


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1827156 said:


> This weather is perfect. I'm sure Bossplow hates today.


Agreed!...


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1827157 said:


> This is what happened last year.
> 
> Got cool, but then stayed 50-60 all the way through November.
> 
> But then Dec. 3 hit. Then life sucked.


Lets hope for a repeat!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1827158 said:


> I know. I'm actually raising the heights. My Faribault accounts must be bad. Been 2 weeks since being mowed. Sent my guy up there since I'm not feeling that great


Me too. I went from 3" to 3.25" this week, sucks!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1827161 said:


> Me too. I went from 3" to 3.25" this week, sucks!


I'm at 4" on several. 3 1/2" on the rest and I think its too low as fast as the grass is growing


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1827162 said:


> I'm at 4" on several. 3 1/2" on the rest and I think its too low as fast as the grass is growing


4"!........ Damn!!!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1827164 said:


> 4"!........ Damn!!!!!


Normally everything is 3 1/2 but with grass 8" tall after 5 days of growth not much one can do


----------



## albhb3

anybody going to haydays this weekend


----------



## qualitycut

Step closer to a new truck. Needs tires and warranty thats 4200 out of pocket.might have a blizzard for sale.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1827176 said:


> Step closer to a new truck. Needs tires and warranty thats 4200 out of pocket.might have a blizzard for sale.


How much? Expandable?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1827177 said:


> How much? Expandable?


Yea 8100 pp not sure need to look message me your number and i cab send a couple pics.

Edit only a few years old


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1827178 said:


> Yea 8100 pp not sure need to look message me your number and i cab send a couple pics.
> 
> Edit only a few years old


Number sent


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1827176 said:


> Step closer to a new truck. Needs tires and warranty thats 4200 out of pocket.might have a blizzard for sale.


Let me know if you sell the plow.


----------



## qualitycut

Damn would have been dry enough today cafe.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1827167 said:


> Normally everything is 3 1/2 but with grass 8" tall after 5 days of growth not much one can do


And that's why all of us in the cities are cafeing about double and triple cutting.

If we tried to mow at 4" we would be getting calls 2 hours later wondering when we were coming to cut.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1827181 said:


> Damn would have been dry enough today cafe.


Did you go look at the site?


----------



## qualitycut

How come every time im about to pee my pants someone is taking a dump in front of me.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1827186 said:


> Did you go look at the site?


Yup. Just did. Its not to bad. O well have a bunch of running to do for my party.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1827188 said:


> Yup. Just did. Its not to bad. O well have a bunch of running to do for my party.


Weird. Our yards we're mowing are still super soft.

But then again we had rain all day Wednesday / Wednesday night.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1827190 said:


> Weird. Our yards we're mowing are still super soft.
> 
> But then again we had rain all day Wednesday / Wednesday night.


Its not ideal but could have if i really needed to


----------



## qualitycut




----------



## qualitycut




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I can vouch the plow does a good job plowing.


----------



## qualitycut




----------



## BossPlow614

ryde307;1827156 said:


> This weather is perfect. I'm sure Bossplow hates today. At least it's Friday. I am heading out to mow to help get things back on track.
> One of the days next week had a high of 58 or around there.


F this weather. Constant Hot cold hot cold cycles when working.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1827207 said:


> F this weather. Constant Hot cold hot cold cycles when working.


I had to dig out the jeans. Love it


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1827150 said:


> It's only knee high at my house.


Get a better lawn contractor.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1827187 said:


> How come every time im about to pee my pants someone is taking a dump in front of me.


Gator aide wide mouth. Problem solved.


----------



## qualitycut

Everyone is looking at me weird bringing plow to buddy's house. Igh city had the belly scraper on their truck


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1827230 said:


> Get a better lawn contractor.


******* hasn't mowed in 3 weeks!


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1827231 said:


> Gator aide wide mouth. Problem solved.


Wont fit


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1827232 said:


> Everyone is looking at me weird bringing plow to buddy's house. Igh city had the belly scraper on their truck


I thought the belly scraper stays on all year. I have to start digging my plow out so I might have all the crap moved by the time snow flys


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1827232 said:


> Everyone is looking at me weird bringing plow to buddy's house. Igh city had the belly scraper on their truck


A lot of cities leave on year round. Most of ours are still on.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1827234 said:


> ******* hasn't mowed in 3 weeks!


Well there's your problem.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1827235 said:


> Wont fit


Turn it upside down, then it fits

In the cupholder.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1827213 said:


> I had to dig out the jeans. Love it


Very comfortable weather today didn't even where my sunglasses. Which is rare


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snowplowing calls are pouring in. Like I don't have enough to deal with already.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1827202 said:


>


What are you asking?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Perfect day, but I pulled something in my back.... No good!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Snow for Sunday morning in the arrowhead.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hometown high school football. Fun times, other than it means snow is on the way.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1827268 said:


> What are you asking?


Why you don't want it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1827268 said:


> What are you asking?


He won't say


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;1827289 said:


> He won't say


Why not....?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1827270 said:


> Perfect day, but I pulled something in my back.... No good!


So you didn't work today and hurt yourself?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;1827292 said:


> Why not....?


I don't know. You'll have to ask him


----------



## qualitycut

Cause i just decided a few hours ago i was going to havent even researched what its worth jus threw it out i may be selling one.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

5 minutes into the 3rd quarter we're up 35-0 over Duluth.



Whoever mows this school does an AWESOME job!! Almost looks like artificial turf!!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1827308 said:


> 5 minutes into the 3rd quarter we're up 35-0 over Duluth.
> 
> Whoever mows this school does an AWESOME job!! Almost looks like artificial turf!!


With ruts and mud holes


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I don't see any mud.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1827298 said:


> Cause i just decided a few hours ago i was going to havent even researched what its worth jus threw it out i may be selling one.


Why aren't you going to move it to a new truck?

$3,826.00


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1827321 said:


> I don't see any mud.


I don't see a nice stripe pattern either.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1827327 said:


> I don't see a nice stripe pattern either.


They don't let me broom the artificial turf. They see what we do to the real grass. "NO WAY!!!"

Who blames them????


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1827325 said:


> Why aren't you going to move it to a new truck?
> 
> $3,826.00


I dont know with only having 1 i like to update every couple years. Is that an offer or what its worth, they are about 6400 new. I was thinking low 4's with wiring and controls but need to do some digging. Not much to compare it to.

Edit, i may switch to other truck if its not worth it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That plow should be at least $4200. I've sold plow side only V's for $4,000. More if you can find a buyer that has a matching truck and you need everything.

And I'm with you quality. When I just had 1-2 plows, I'd swap them every other year, if not every if I could do it for $300-400 out of my pocket.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1827331 said:


> I dont know with only having 1 i like to update every couple years. Is that an offer or what its worth, they are about 6400 new. I was thinking low 4's with wiring and controls but need to do some digging. Not much to compare it to.
> 
> Edit, i may switch to other truck if its not worth it.


It might be an offer but I would just switch it to your new truck. The thing looks like new. Trust me...you can break a brand new plow just as easy. If I were you I would go one plow to every two trucks. I am interested and but I need to find a nice tuck to put it on. I suppose you could sell me the whole rig.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1827331 said:


> I dont know with only having 1 i like to update every couple years. Is that an offer or what its worth, they are about 6400 new. I was thinking low 4's with wiring and controls but need to do some digging. Not much to compare it to.
> 
> Edit, i may switch to other truck if its not worth it.


If someone paid you 4200 then had it installed with a new hitch would be 52-5300. Almost better off with new. Not being a dick just saying what it is. Is that 6400 for plow only or all set up to go? I can a wide out new with install for high 6. Take 1500 for wiring hitch and install if someone had it ready to go.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1827294 said:


> So you didn't work today and hurt yourself?


Correct.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1827335 said:


> That plow should be at least $4200. I've sold plow side only V's for $4,000.


I think it'll be tough. That 4k for the v was too high. You can buy plow only for 5k. Sometimes less


----------



## NorthernProServ

Nws says first frost by next weekend!


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1827340 said:


> Nws says first frost by next weekend!


Yes!.........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1827339 said:


> I think it'll be tough. That 4k for the v was too high. You can buy plow only for 5k. Sometimes less


But then add in $350 sales tax and you're saving $1300 over new.

He's in line at $4200, $4500 if someone can use everything.

If he can't use the mount, then sell that for $300. $4,000 is easily a fair number but get it listed sooner than later and sit on it if needed.

You keep talking $1500 for install. If you can't do it yourself, you certainly need to find a different shop. Most I've ever paid for install is $500.


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ;1827340 said:


> Nws says first frost by next weekend!


About time.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1827346 said:


> But then add in $350 sales tax and you're saving $1300 over new.
> 
> He's in line at $4200, $4500 if someone can use everything.
> 
> If he can't use the mount, then sell that for $300. $4,000 is easily a fair number but get it listed sooner than later and sit on it if needed.
> 
> You keep talking $1500 for install. If you can't do it yourself, you certainly need to find a different shop. Most I've ever paid for install is $500.


There's no way your getting a wiring harness controller mount and install for 500.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1827346 said:


> But then add in $350 sales tax and you're saving $1300 over new.
> 
> He's in line at $4200, $4500 if someone can use everything.
> 
> If he can't use the mount, then sell that for $300. $4,000 is easily a fair number but get it listed sooner than later and sit on it if needed.
> 
> You keep talking $1500 for install. If you can't do it yourself, you certainly need to find a different shop. Most I've ever paid for install is $500.


Then the cutting edges are most likely worn on a used plow. There's 500. So 800 saved over new? Not that good of a deal


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1827337 said:


> If someone paid you 4200 then had it installed with a new hitch would be 52-5300. Almost better off with new. Not being a dick just saying what it is. Is that 6400 for plow only or all set up to go? I can a wide out new with install for high 6. Take 1500 for wiring hitch and install if someone had it ready to go.


Yea close to 7 installed.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1827349 said:


> There's no way your getting a wiring harness controller mount and install for 500.


I paid 450 for them to take out and install in a different truck last time no joke.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1827351 said:


> Then the cutting edges are most likely worn on a used plow. There's 500. So 800 saved over new? Not that good of a deal


Edges on a Boss are $325. To get $4,000 for a used plow the edges have to be good.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1827351 said:


> Then the cutting edges are most likely worn on a used plow. There's 500. So 800 saved over new? Not that good of a deal


They are far from worn out. Only two years old.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Quality agrees, CBServices has said $500, djagusch will agree with $500 or less for complete install of a complete plow from scratch completely installed.

Seriously, you're getting robbed.

Beyond that, if you've pulled a plow off, you can put one back in, wires and all.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1827354 said:


> I paid 450 for them to take out and install in a different truck last time no joke.


That's what I paid too with the new truck. The old truck was $500. Should never be more then $500 for just labor to install


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I think we're talking two different things. Mount / wiring / controller can be bought for $750. Install of the above are $450. 

That must be what you're talking about Jim, buying all of the above serperate, where we are saying that's all in the original purchase, then install of $450.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1827356 said:


> They are far from worn out. Only two years old.


They look good to me. Not that great though.....$3,829.00


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1827359 said:


> I think we're talking two different things. Mount / wiring / controller can be bought for $750. Install of the above are $450.
> 
> That must be what you're talking about Jim, buying all of the above serperate, where we are saying that's all in the original purchase, then install of $450.


I've only said what the 1500 covers 3 times now. Little slow?


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1827357 said:


> Quality agrees, CBServices has said $500, djagusch will agree with $500 or less for complete install of a complete plow from scratch completely installed.
> 
> Seriously, you're getting robbed.
> 
> Beyond that, if you've pulled a plow off, you can put one back in, wires and all.


Can you edit and and add me to the list for $500 or less.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1827355 said:


> Edges on a Boss are $325. To get $4,000 for a used plow the edges have to be good.


Cry steel toppers plus and trucking america are around 500 for edges along with nuts and bolts. I replace the bolts and not each time because it seems they get beat up and hard to get on and off. Just easier when its -20 to change it all


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1827362 said:


> I've only said what the 1500 covers 3 times now. Little slow?


Don't gotta be that way, obviously I'm not the only one that wasn't on the same page.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1827362 said:


> I've only said what the 1500 covers 3 times now. Little slow?


Wires and controls come wirh it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1827364 said:


> Cry steel toppers plus and trucking america are around 500 for edges along with nuts and bolts. I replace the bolts and not each time because it seems they get beat up and hard to get on and off. Just easier when its -20 to change it all


I get my edges at Crysteel with bolts.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1827356 said:


> They are far from worn out. Only two years old.


I wasn't talking about your plow. Generally used plows


----------



## Drakeslayer

jimslawnsnow;1827349 said:


> There's no way your getting a wiring harness controller mount and install for 500.


We drop our trucks off with no plow or wiring and when we pick them up they have a plow that works. Install for less than $500.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1827368 said:


> I get my edges at Crysteel with bolts.


So why the heck do they have different prices for different people? I'll get an email showing the cost of the edges. If itsthe same as llast year it was like 508.xx for the 8'2" and 50 or was out 30 more for the 9'2


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;1827370 said:


> We drop our trucks off with no plow or wiring and when we pick them up they have a plow that works. Install for less than $500.


Jim's talking if someone bought quality's plow, but then also needed a mount, wiring and controller, that they would end up buying quality's plow for $4,200 + mount ($500) plus wiring ($200) plus controller ($300) plus install ($500).

Price would then be $5700 and someone should just buy new. With that I agree.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1827373 said:


> So why the heck do they have different prices for different people? I'll get an email showing the cost of the edges. If itsthe same as llast year it was like 508.xx for the 8'2" and 50 or was out 30 more for the 9'2


Each side is $162.50 after tax. Are you going to the southern Crysteel? Or in the cities?

I've never had a decent price quote from the one down south.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

jimslawnsnow;1827373 said:


> So why the heck do they have different prices for different people? I'll get an email showing the cost of the edges. If itsthe same as llast year it was like 508.xx for the 8'2" and 50 or was out 30 more for the 9'2


Come to think of it another guy was paying 4xx for his without the curb guard. I think he paid close to 500 back in 08 when he saw mine with curb guards. Odd and pisses me of they are potentionally ripping me off


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1827374 said:


> Jim's talking if someone bought quality's plow, but then also needed a mount, wiring and controller, that they would end up buying quality's plow for $4,200 + mount ($500) plus wiring ($200) plus controller ($300) plus install ($500).
> 
> Price would then be $5700 and someone should just buy new. With that I agree.


Well if thats the case.......$3,100.00


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1827377 said:


> Well if thats the case.......$3,100.00


Just like when I sold my V for $4,000, it was someone that already had everything truck side.

Just like if quality listed his plow for $4500, taking $4000-4200, it would be to someone that already has all the truck side and is looking to upgrade the plow.

I would also say if you're buying a used plow without the truck side stuff, you'd probably buy a used mount ($300) used controller ($125) used wiring ($75) and doing the install yourself ($0) so you're out $500 and into the whole thing for about $4500.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1827375 said:


> Each edge is $162.50 after tax. Are you going to the southern Crysteel? Or in the cities?
> 
> I've never had a decent price quote from the one down south.


The southern one. I try to deal with the one in the cities and the guy was such a dink I don't even want to bother with them. I think djaguash (I have no clue of that's right) had an unpleasant conversation with him too. It was when the dxt plows first came out. He's lucky it was a crowded room!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1827381 said:


> The southern one. I try to deal with the one in the cities and the guy was such a dink I don't even want to bother with them. I think djaguash (I have no clue of that's right) had an unpleasant conversation with him too. It was when the dxt plows first came out. He's lucky it was a crowded room!!


Not sure who you talked to, but if they are busy they do act like they don't have the time for you.

They don't care about Joe Blow that comes in randomly when they have muni after muni spending $1,000s.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1827374 said:


> Jim's talking if someone bought quality's plow, but then also needed a mount, wiring and controller, that they would end up buying quality's plow for $4,200 + mount ($500) plus wiring ($200) plus controller ($300) plus install ($500).
> 
> Price would then be $5700 and someone should just buy new. With that I agree.


Yea but mines with it so was irrelevant


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1827361 said:


> They look good to me. Not that great though.....$3,829.00


Without mount? If thats an offer let me know may be able to swing that after i price one out


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.equipmentspecialistsinc.com/ecom-prodshow/BAL08859.html


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1827386 said:


> Yea but mines with it so was irrelevant


Right, IF you sold it to someone who's truck it fit.

Jim's talking the other way, if someone bought it where they had to buy everything else as well. At that point they wouldn't buy your plow.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Number 11 weather girl looks good tonight


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1827385 said:


> Not sure who you talked to, but if they are busy they do act like they don't have the time for you.
> 
> They don't care about Joe Blow that comes in randomly when they have muni after muni spending $1,000s.


It was at green expo. Wasn't busy with anyone. Just asking a couple questions.

If they do that much with muni stuff why even bother with anyone else


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1827387 said:


> Without mount? If thats an offer let me know may be able to swing that after i price one out


Now I have to find a truck to put it on first. I will be buying a truck this fall and will want a Blizzard to stick on it so I am serious. Typically we buy new plows but this one I know was taken care of so I would consider it. I'll be honest I don't have five minutes to spare to even look at it right now but in a few weeks things should be better. If you still have it we can talk.


----------



## Drakeslayer

jimslawnsnow;1827396 said:


> It was at green expo. Wasn't busy with anyone. Just asking a couple questions.
> 
> If they do that much with muni stuff why even bother with anyone else


It's what they do. In the big city.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1827396 said:


> It was at green expo. Wasn't busy with anyone. Just asking a couple questions.
> 
> If they do that much with muni stuff why even bother with anyone else


You have to call and ask for Eddy in parts. The salesmen at Green Expo or anywhere else DON'T care about you, or your 1 plow purchase, which is why you go to an outlying dealership to purchase the plow.

But since all Boss plows have parts that go through Crysteel in Fridley (distributor) then just go to them for parts and not worry about markup unless you buy parts online.


----------



## qualitycut

I mentioned a gas truck today and the old man talked me out of it. Said grwat for plowing and stuff but wont like it hauling stuff every day. That new 15 ford flies.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1827385 said:


> Not sure who you talked to, but if they are busy they do act like they don't have the time for you.
> 
> They don't care about Joe Blow that comes in randomly when they have muni after muni spending $1,000s.


This.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1827409 said:


> I mentioned a gas truck today and the old man talked me out of it. Said grwat for plowing and stuff but wont like it hauling stuff every day. That new 15 ford flies.


Gas? You??? J/K... nice to hear the old man backs it for the other stuff though


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1827413 said:


> Gas? You??? J/K... nice to hear the old man backs it for the other stuff though


At least someone else on here thinks diesel is the better option


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1827415 said:


> At least someone else on here thinks diesel is the better option


Not going to say who but someone on here just bought two trucks from my dad


----------



## SnowGuy73

50° calm clear


----------



## SnowGuy73

60% chance of rain Wednesday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Winter is coming...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1827422 said:


> Winter is coming...


NWS says 1-3" of rain Tuesday-Wednesday. Might as well be 1-3' at this point.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1827409 said:


> I mentioned a gas truck today and the old man talked me out of it. Said grwat for plowing and stuff but wont like it hauling stuff every day. That new 15 ford flies.


Your dad also doesn't pay your bills.

Or does he still, hmmmmmmmmmmm????


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1827422 said:


> Winter is coming...


Polar vortex again!! I'm so sick of that phrase. One of the weather guys said it last night. Wasn't paying attention who as I was on here too much


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Freezing in the house. Dang wife to turn the a/c on last night in case it got warm in the house. I said if its warm open the damn window. Its 50 something out. 47 now


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1827425 said:


> NWS says 1-3" of rain Tuesday-Wednesday. Might as well be 1-3' at this point.


Yuck!

This is getting old!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1827427 said:


> Polar vortex again!! I'm so sick of that phrase. One of the weather guys said it last night. Wasn't paying attention who as I was on here too much


I heard something about it last week too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1827428 said:


> Freezing in the house. Dang wife to turn the a/c on last night in case it got warm in the house. I said if its warm open the damn window. Its 50 something out. 47 now


All the Windows open here, 61° in the house.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Jim I will get you them pictures this morning here.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1827430 said:


> I heard something about it last week too.


Seems like it was daily in the winter and weekly through the summer . 0 is cold enough. Polar vortex comes in and its -30 for weeks


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1827418 said:


> Not going to say who but someone on here just bought two trucks from my dad


Two! Someone is making to much money.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dew is back back back. Dew is back.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1827446 said:


> Dew is back back back. Dew is back.


Its like a half inch of rain. Glad I'm doing lawn work today


----------



## qualitycut

I had to much fun at the street dance and "got" to sleep on the couch


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1827446 said:


> Dew is back back back. Dew is back.


Nice rap vanilla


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1827447 said:


> Its like a half inch of rain. Glad I'm doing lawn work today


Not bad here, very light.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1827458 said:


> Nice rap vanilla


Eminem..... Duh.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1827460 said:


> Not bad here, very light.


I am certain I could take the water from one square foot area and dang near fill a gallon bucket


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1827457 said:


> I had to much fun at the street dance and "got" to sleep on the couch


I got to sleep on the couch cause the wife has been snoring so much lately I can't sleep in the bed.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1827463 said:


> I got to sleep on the couch cause the wife has been snoring so much lately I can't sleep in the bed.


You guys are doing this wrong. I get the bed and the wife gets the couch when she snores.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1827464 said:


> You guys are doing this wrong. I get the bed and the wife gets the couch when she snores.


Usually make her sleep out there but i was trying to prove a point i guess, or the beers were.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1827465 said:


> Usually make her sleep out there but i was trying to prove a point i guess, or the beers were.


How did that work for you?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1827462 said:


> I am certain I could take the water from one square foot area and dang near fill a gallon bucket


Damn!.......


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1827466 said:


> How did that work for you?


Shea still mad, so good


----------



## Greenery

Headed up to Haydays. Anybody else going up there. Official start of the snowmobile season.. Bring on the snow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1827474 said:


> Headed up to Haydays. Anybody else going up there. Official start of the snowmobile season.. Bring on the snow.


Nope.......


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1827474 said:


> Headed up to Haydays. Anybody else going up there. Official start of the snowmobile season.. Bring on the snow.


I'm going tomorrow. I'll have to work all week I'll probably go broke going there


----------



## qualitycut

About time to crack a beer.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1827484 said:


> About time to crack a beer.


Got a hangover to get rid of? Lol


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1827486 said:


> Got a hangover to get rid of? Lol


Ha no, parades going by the house here in a little bit then having a party.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1827488 said:


> Ha no, parades going by the house here in a little bit then having a party.


Ahh so the hangover is tomorrow then


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1827491 said:


> Ahh so the hangover is tomorrow then


Ahhh maybe.


----------



## NorthernProServ

...Edit...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Going to go have an early lunch in Chisago. Got 4 guys on overtime and this triple and quadruple cutting is for the birds.

Hopefully the grass dries out some by then.


----------



## Camden

Is the traffic at Haydays still horrible? Last time I went I sat on the highway for 2 hours. I don't want to go through that again.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1827508 said:


> Is the traffic at Haydays still horrible? Last time I went I sat on the highway for 2 hours. I don't want to go through that again.


That must have been 3-4 years ago?

Traffic wasn't backed up like that for the last couple.

I think a lot of people have figured out back roads as well.

Seen a lot of empty snowmobile trailers going through Chisago / Lindstrom today, which means they are going back routes.

Wasn't any really this morning in Stacy either.

Can't tell you about 95 specifically.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Warm in the sun still!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Especially when you have lined jeans on!!


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1827511 said:


> That must have been 3-4 years ago?
> 
> Traffic wasn't backed up like that for the last couple.
> 
> I think a lot of people have figured out back roads as well.
> 
> Seen a lot of empty snowmobile trailers going through Chisago / Lindstrom today, which means they are going back routes.
> 
> Wasn't any really this morning in Stacy either.
> 
> Can't tell you about 95 specifically.


Yep, it's been several years. I used to go with one of my brothers but the whole traffic ordeal made it miserable.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1827527 said:


> Especially when you have lined jeans on!!


Ahhhhh dumb


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1827530 said:


> Ahhhhh dumb


It was chilly this morning.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1827518 said:


> Warm in the sun still!


Warm in general!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1827546 said:


> Warm in general!


Turn the a.c. on.


----------



## djagusch

Camden;1827508 said:


> Is the traffic at Haydays still horrible? Last time I went I sat on the highway for 2 hours. I don't want to go through that again.


First year in on 95 was bad. Every year since they figured how to control it. I drove through about 10 am and no lines or traffic backed up. In North branch they have police out directing traffic to go through lights and such. Many new parking fields from the first year.

Having seen traffic back from the forest lake days to now further north the traffic is actually less. In fl it came from 2 directions. Now there is atleast 4 good hwy to drive in there. Parking is plentiful also.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Hamelfire;1827550 said:


> Turn the a.c. on.


same!.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Just turned the a/c on in the house. Had heat in the truck this am now IRS hot out


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

IKEA is an interesting place......


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1827534 said:


> It was chilly this morning.


Not that chilly!!


----------



## NorthernProServ

> SOME OF THE /NAEFS/
> ENSEMBLES OF PWATS ARE 2-4 STANDARD DEVIATIONS ABV NORMAL. THE
> INTERACTION OF A FALL TYPE SYSTEM AND MOISTURE CONTENT FROM A
> HURRICANE WILL LIKELY SPELL TROUBLE IN TERMS OF VERY HIGH QPF
> AMTS.


Would take snow at this point.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1827570 said:


> Would take snow at this point.....


Arrowhead tonight.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1827572 said:


> Arrowhead tonight.


Serious? How much!?!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

polarismalibu;1827573 said:


> serious? How much!?!


1".........


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1827582 said:


> 1".........


Only 8" more to go and I'll be there


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1827573 said:


> Serious? How much!?!


Ya, I saw like 1.6".


----------



## SnowGuy73

Perfect night!


----------



## jackk

*snow*

It snowed in Minnesota already?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jackk;1827609 said:


> It snowed in Minnesota already?


Tonight its supposed too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Jim, pictures sent. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1827603 said:


> Ya, I saw like 1.6".


I saw the same


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1827614 said:



> Jim, pictures sent. Sorry for the delay.


what pics? send to 676-xxx7?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1827566 said:


> IKEA is an interesting place......


I take it you're in my neighborhood. I'm three minutes from Ikea and I avoid it like the plague. I guess I avoid all shopping except at Christmas.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1827630 said:


> I take it you're in my neighborhood. I'm three minutes from Ikea and I avoid it like the plague. I guess I avoid all shopping except at Christmas.


Wife was looking for a cheap desk for the kid room, she'd never been, so that's where we went.

Now Cracker Barrel. We get within 30 miles of this place and it's a beacon drawing in the wife and MIL.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1827627 said:


> what pics? send to 676-xxx7?


Yup, your wife said no.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1827641 said:


> Yup, your wife said no.


No. You sent it to hers ending in 8. I don't think she said no. I need to see what I can do


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Man there sure are some jack holes in other threads


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1827655 said:


> No. You sent it to hers ending in 8. I don't think she said no. I need to see what I can do


Hahahahah. I know!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1827663 said:


> Man there sure are some jack holes in other threads


Welcome to Plowsite!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1827665 said:


> Welcome to Plowsite!


Not sure what's worse some being jerks or the damn dumb newbie or perfectionists on lawn site


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1827667 said:


> Not sure what's worse some being jerks or the damn dumb newbie or perfectionists on lawn site


This is why I rarely look at the other threads anymore. BTW. Why does Snow Guy have your wife's phone number.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1827667 said:


> Not sure what's worse some being jerks or the damn dumb newbie or perfectionists on lawn site


What plow should I buy......

What truck should I buy.......

What should I bid this for.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1827669 said:


> This is why I rarely look at the other threads anymore. BTW. Why does Snow Guy have your wife's phone number.


He called me from it, thought it was his.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1827672 said:


> He called me from it, thought it was his.


Plus, we are exchanging pics!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1827673 said:


> Plus, we are exchanging pics!


Of what?:laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1827675 said:


> Of what?:laughing:


Well, just I'm sending pics. Of my fish house.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1827679 said:


> Well, just I'm sending pics. Of my fish house.


Oh. I didn't know where this was heading.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1827672 said:


> He called me from it, thought it was his.


Yes. This....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

She talks too much. Tell her all the time she's shot and I need to trade her in


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1827687 said:


> She talks too much. Tell her all the time she's shot and I need to trade her in


Trade her in for a newer model.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1827685 said:


> Oh. I didn't know where this was heading.


Hahahahah!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1827687 said:


> She talks too much. Tell her all the time she's shot and I need to trade her in


I told her the same tonight..


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1827692 said:


> Trade her in for a newer model.


That's what I said, haha.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1827694 said:


> I told her the same tonight..


I know. She told me


----------



## Camden

jackk;1827609 said:


> It snowed in Minnesota already?


Not in my area unfortunately.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Muggy air returns early week


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Snow for northern Mn


----------



## qualitycut

Only put in 200


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1827709 said:


> Muggy air returns early week


No.........


----------



## SnowGuy73

53° calm clear.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1827712 said:


> Only put in 200


What is it?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1827724 said:


> What is it?


Looks like some type of pull tab


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1827722 said:


> No.........


That's what the guy on 5 said


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1827725 said:


> Looks like some type of pull tab


Oh, I see..


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1827726 said:


> That's what the guy on 5 said


I checked the hourly on NWS, Tuesday in the sixties again for dew point.

Yuck!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I appreciate the weather report. I have now decided to get out of bed and go to work.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1827736 said:


> I appreciate the weather report. I have now decided to get out of bed and go to work.


I got woken up by my FIL making a surprise visit. Too bad I have a lot of stuff to do

Edit. That's weird I didn't quite you, but there it is. Plow site sure does some goofy stuff


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1827737 said:


> I got woken up by my FIL making a surprise visit. Too bad I have a lot of stuff to do


Hmmmmm.....

I'd stay in bed!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1827736 said:


> I appreciate the weather report. I have now decided to get out of bed and go to work.


Heavy dew..


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1827741 said:


> Hmmmmm.....
> 
> I'd stay in bed!


I still am.....as of now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1827742 said:


> Heavy dew..


Well crap. Good thing I haven't gotten out of bed yet.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Your FIL makes a surprise visit before 7 am? Are you in highschool and he's trying to catch you with his daughter?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1827746 said:


> Your FIL makes a surprise visit before 7 am? Are you in highschool and he's trying to catch you with his daughter?


He's normally here at 3-4am. He has a phobia with traffic. I think he knows we do that with 4 kids


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1827743 said:


> I still am.....as of now


Thought you had a lot to do....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1827747 said:


> He's normally here at 3-4am. He has a phobia with traffic. I think he knows we do that with 4 kids


I'd be telling him to stay in the driveway until 8.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1827669 said:


> This is why I rarely look at the other threads anymore. BTW. Why does Snow Guy have your wife's phone number.


I don't go anywhere else either. The other night I looked at the Boss thread to see if there was any info on the wireless system they have but that's it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I think I need a nap already.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1827748 said:


> Thought you had a lot to do....


I still do. Need to fix things so I can sell it to pay you if I decide to


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1827757 said:


> I still do. Need to fix things so I can sell it to pay you if I decide to


Ah, I see.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yuhas says 90% Tuesday and 100% for Wednesday storms.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1827759 said:


> Yuhas says 90% Tuesday and 100% for Wednesday storms.


Keep up with these rains we'll be mowing until freeze up. And we stay wet we may have a dryer winter


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1827761 said:


> Keep up with these rains we'll be mowing until freeze up. And we stay wet we may have a dryer winter


You might be right.


----------



## skorum03

Quick nine holes this morning and then gonna plop my ass on the couch for about 8 hours watching football and pressing refresh on my fantasy football scoreboard about 4000 times


----------



## jimslawnsnow

has anyone checked out the how bigs your stick thread on lawn site? kinda funny. maybe im just old. no way in heck am I going to get 40+ lawns done in a day even with a helper

http://www.lawnsite.com/showthread.php?t=430493


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1827759 said:


> Yuhas says 90% Tuesday and 100% for Wednesday storms.


Sounds about right. Moisture now and late start to winter.


----------



## CityGuy

Who wants to mow my lawn for me? Feeling lazy today with a hangover.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well that didn't work out so well.

Checked in earlier, put the phone down, turned over on my side and just woke up again.

This day is shot. Guess I'll just stay home and watch football.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1827776 said:


> Well that didn't work out so well.
> 
> Checked in earlier, put the phone down, turned over on my side and just woke up again.
> 
> This day is shot. Guess I'll just stay home and watch football.


I am starting to get concerned that my son is still sleeping.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1827776 said:


> Well that didn't work out so well.
> 
> Checked in earlier, put the phone down, turned over on my side and just woke up again.
> 
> This day is shot. Guess I'll just stay home and watch football.


The grass is almost dry if that helps. Just picking sweet corn and my pants are soaked


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1827759 said:


> Yuhas says 90% Tuesday and 100% for Wednesday storms.


F that. Can't do patios in the rain.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

jimslawnsnow;1827769 said:


> has anyone checked out the how bigs your stick thread on lawn site? kinda funny. maybe im just old. no way in heck am I going to get 40+ lawns done in a day even with a helper
> 
> http://www.lawnsite.com/showthread.php?t=430493


I had to laugh when he said "I put my 52" at 3/4 throttle" 

I know when I want to mow at my fastest....I always use 1/2 throttle...it cuts so much better and faster the slower the motor is turning and I save so much gas.

oh wait,...maybe not

40 lawns a day by himself @ 34.00 = $1360.00 per day. Better tell my Dr. Friends to hang up their surgery smocks and grab a mower and make some real money. Clown


----------



## BossPlow614

MNPLOWCO;1827788 said:


> I had to laugh when he said "I put my 52" at 3/4 throttle"
> 
> I know when I want to mow at my fastest....I always use 1/2 throttle...it cuts so much better and faster the slower the motor is turning and I save so much gas.
> 
> oh wait,...maybe not
> 
> 40 lawns a day by himself @ 34.00 = $1360.00 per day. Better tell my Dr. Friends to hang up their surgery smocks and grab a mower and make some real money. Clown


T Pendagast on that thread basically set that guy straight.


----------



## Green Grass

MNPLOWCO;1827788 said:


> I had to laugh when he said "I put my 52" at 3/4 throttle"
> 
> I know when I want to mow at my fastest....I always use 1/2 throttle...it cuts so much better and faster the slower the motor is turning and I save so much gas.
> 
> oh wait,...maybe not
> 
> 40 lawns a day by himself @ 34.00 = $1360.00 per day. Better tell my Dr. Friends to hang up their surgery smocks and grab a mower and make some real money. Clown


Maybe it is two 20 unit town houses that's about the only way to do 40 places.


----------



## Green Grass

BossPlow614;1827787 said:


> F that. Can't do patios in the rain.


Can't do much in the rain besides shower.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1827796 said:


> Can't do much in the rain besides shower.


Or pee.........


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1827797 said:


> Or pee.........


Or fish.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1827798 said:


> Or fish.....


Or look like a fool trying to cut grass.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1827795 said:


> Maybe it is two 20 unit town houses that's about the only way to do 40 places.


I'd still have a hell of a time solo. My employee and myself have done a couple town homes the same day. Either 14&18 or two 18's and we are both shot after. Especially when its 90% humid and 70 dew points.

I don't care what he days you can not mow, trim and blow a lawn in 5 minutes. If you do your leaving stringers and spin outs.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Almost peed myself. FIL tried kung pao chicken. Ate a hot pepper. Started sweating and cussing. 14 year old who loves spicy stuff tried it and had to spit it out. Her eyes are watering. Funny stuff. Should have made a video


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1827799 said:


> Or look like a fool trying to cut grass.


I was that fool last Wednesday, and again Thursday!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1827803 said:


> Almost peed myself. FIL tried kung pao chicken. Ate a hot pepper. Started sweating and cussing. 14 year old who loves spicy stuff tried it and had to spit it out. Her eyes are watering. Funny stuff. Should have made a video


Kung poa chicken, so good!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1827804 said:


> I was that fool last Wednesday, and again Thursday!


From the sounds of you'll be again. More rain in 10 days


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1827806 said:


> From the sounds of you'll be again. More rain in 10 days


More rain in two days!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1827807 said:


> More rain in two days!


I was talking after this next one. Guess with the wet fall we will have a dry winter and I'll have to buy the fish house so I have something to do. I'll have to look at it sometime


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1827808 said:


> I was talking after this next one. Guess with the wet fall we will have a dry winter and I'll have to buy the fish house so I have something to do. I'll have to look at it sometime


Ya, let me know. I'm usually around..


----------



## SnowGuy73

We get more rain this week and we will be at 80k in no time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I think I'll go fishing after the game.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1827822 said:


> I think I'll go fishing after the game.


Nice day, why not!


----------



## SnowGuy73

I think the Vikings might win!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1827824 said:


> Nice day, why not!


That's what I figure. Get the boys out of the house one time. My dad starts chemo this week for 6 weeks, so he doesn't know if he'll be up for it after this.


----------



## qualitycut

Not sure if this is one of those fake article's or not. 
http://empirenews.net/meteorologist...rices-expected-to-soar/#.VAx0lyO-CkU.facebook


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1827830 said:


> Not sure if this is one of those fake article's or not.
> http://empirenews.net/meteorologist...rices-expected-to-soar/#.VAx0lyO-CkU.facebook


A person has to worry more about global cooling than global warming.

And I'm not talking about just trying to find shovelers.

Although 99.9% chance makes the article lean towards the fake side.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

qualitycut;1827830 said:


> Not sure if this is one of those fake article's or not.
> http://empirenews.net/meteorologist...rices-expected-to-soar/#.VAx0lyO-CkU.facebook


The sky is falling......it sounds so much better hearing it from an undisputed source like...Frankie from Nova Scotia. "Get Ready Mini Palace, strong storms coming to Mini Palace...charge your lap top, charge your iPad........


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Jam this one....crank it!!!






"Look out for the storm....."


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1827828 said:


> That's what I figure. Get the boys out of the house one time. My dad starts chemo this week for 6 weeks, so he doesn't know if he'll be up for it after this.


Sounds like a good plan.


----------



## BossPlow614

Got this email from a client this morning, we mowed Thursday morning which was the day she requested to have mowing done this season. Blades were sharp also, not sure what she is thinking. 

"Hey ****
Could come earlier this week? The lawn is really uneven and needs to be done again.
Thanks
Danielle"

I'm trying to figure out if she's thinking she'll be able to get 2 cuts this week because that is not going to happen. Lawns are still growing like crazy and everyone has to deal with it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1827850 said:


> Got this email from a client this morning, we mowed Thursday morning which was the day she requested to have mowing done this season. Blades were sharp also, not sure what she is thinking.
> 
> "Hey ****
> Could come earlier this week? The lawn is really uneven and needs to be done again.
> Thanks
> Danielle"
> 
> I'm trying to figure out if she's thinking she'll be able to get 2 cuts this week because that is not going to happen. Lawns are still growing like crazy and everyone has to deal with it.


Did you ask/tell her that?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Plowsite is acting goofy again.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1827853 said:


> Plowsite is acting goofy again.....


mine seems normal. mobile?


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1827852 said:


> Did you ask/tell her that?


Nope. I haven't replied yet. Figured I'd see what others opinions would be.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;1827826 said:


> I think the Vikings might win!


At least they did, just got back from the Twins game...lost 14-4...but I really was not expecting them to win either....


----------



## qualitycut

Does she expect you to mow early this week and then come back again this week or mow early this week and then come back next Thursday? If its along the route i would but just say its going to be x amount more because you are not in that area till Thursday.


----------



## qualitycut

Have at least a 20% chance every day this week. Cafe!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1827855 said:


> mine seems normal. mobile?


Yup.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1827856 said:


> Nope. I haven't replied yet. Figured I'd see what others opinions would be.


People are dumb, nothing new!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1827868 said:


> Have at least a 20% chance every day this week. Cafe!


Same here, wonderful!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Another perfect evening!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1827875 said:


> Another perfect evening!


could be about 5 degrees cooler.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1827880 said:


> could be about 5 degrees cooler.


It will be shortly.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

BossPlow614;1827850 said:


> Got this email from a client this morning, we mowed Thursday morning which was the day she requested to have mowing done this season. Blades were sharp also, not sure what she is thinking.
> 
> "Hey ****
> Could come earlier this week? The lawn is really uneven and needs to be done again.
> Thanks
> Danielle"
> 
> I'm trying to figure out if she's thinking she'll be able to get 2 cuts this week because that is not going to happen. Lawns are still growing like crazy and everyone has to deal with it.


ive started adding extra trip charges. just recently had a customer who have to call to put the dog away in the fenced part. says he's not here and he locked the gate. last time he wasn't there and no lock on it. so we left and had to come back. a lot of screwing around and paying a guy to drive around


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1827885 said:


> ive started adding extra trip charges. just recently had a customer who have to call to put the dog away in the fenced part. says he's not here and he locked the gate. last time he wasn't there and no lock on it. so we left and had to come back. a lot of screwing around and paying a guy to drive around


Agreed!........


----------



## Green Grass

Alright which one of you guys is messing with me on craigslist?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1827900 said:


> Alright which one of you guys is messing with me on craigslist?


What are you selling?


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1827875 said:


> Another perfect evening!


I have to agree even though I love the hot & humid nights. Clear skies & a bright moon. Just leaving a commercial property I went out & mowed so we can get ahead for the week because were bumping the beginning of a patio install to tomorrow afternoon instead of Tursday. But I was looking towards the moon there was a jet flying by and the contrail was reflecting in the moonlight. Pretty cool!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1827903 said:


> What are you selling?


Threw a Stander on there kicking around getting a new one.


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1827909 said:


> I have to agree even though I love the hot & humid nights. Clear skies & a bright moon. Just leaving a commercial property I went out & mowed so we can get ahead for the week because were bumping the beginning of a patio install to tomorrow afternoon instead of Tursday. But I was looking towards the moon there was a jet flying by and the contrail was reflecting in the moonlight. Pretty cool!


Great day for mowing today with the wind and all.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1827910 said:


> Threw a Stander on there kicking around getting a new one.


Copy that.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamel get locked up again?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1827920 said:


> Hamel get locked up again?


Not sure, we should find out tomorrow morning.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1827921 said:


> Not sure, we should find out tomorrow morning.


Maybe he is getting work release during the week


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1827925 said:


> Maybe he is getting work release during the week


That could be too..


----------



## Green Grass

Lwnmwr fall in the lake??


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1827910 said:


> Threw a Stander on there kicking around getting a new one.


What is it?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Nah, just left the phone in the truck.

Pretty sure my quiet time with my dad and boys is starting to be somewhat limited. I don't need to be on here or Facebook.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak talking big storms........................................ Again!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1827933 said:


> What is it?


Its a lawn mower, made by wright.


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1827933 said:


> What is it?


Early 2000s 52" stander 23 kawi on it.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1827946 said:


> Its a lawn mower, made by wright.


Isn't that the brothers who invented the airplane.?


----------



## SSS Inc.

green grass;1827949 said:


> isn't that the brothers who invented the airplane.?


√..........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1827946 said:


> Its a lawn mower, made by wright.


Smart ass. There's 7 or so brands of standers. You deduct another grand off that fish house. Soon you'll be paying me to take it


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1827949 said:


> Isn't that the brothers who invented the airplane.?


Ya, they are making lawn mowers now.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1827951 said:


> √..........


Feeling a little pink today?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1827952 said:


> Smart ass. There's 7 or so brands of standers. You deduct another grand off that fish house. Soon you'll be paying me to take it


Huh?.......


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1827955 said:


> Huh?.......


Isn't stander a specific model??


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1827867 said:


> Does she expect you to mow early this week and then come back again this week or mow early this week and then come back next Thursday? If its along the route i would but just say its going to be x amount more because you are not in that area till Thursday.


She's a hot milf & is not the brightest person in the world to say the least. If it was to get done tomorrow then not until next Thursday it'd be extremely long and she'd probably complain again. Not my fault grass is exploding with the amount of rain we've had and the temps are perfect for growth.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1827954 said:


> Feeling a little pink today?


Not sure how to feel. Just got back from the Orpheum Theater to see the book of Mormon. Just what an asphalt guys wants to do after working all day is race home to head to a musical.  Lots of flamboyant dancing.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1827956 said:


> Isn't stander a specific model??


I thought so so..... Wright, Stander..


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1827958 said:


> Not sure how to feel. Just got back from the Orpheum Theater to see the book of Mormon. Just what an asphalt guys wants to do after working all day is race home to head to a musical.  Lots of flamboyant dancing.


Wow, sounds terrible!


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1827958 said:


> Not sure how to feel. Just got back from the Orpheum Theater to see the book of Mormon. Just what an asphalt guys wants to do after working all day is race home to head to a musical.  Lots of flamboyant dancing.


Where you doing the dancing? ?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1827956 said:


> Isn't stander a specific model??


Yes, but it is used commonly to refer to any mower where the operator stand on the machine.

See.... Jello and Kleenex.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1827959 said:


> I thought so so..... Wright, Stander..


Not anymore since everyone has a stander mower. Just like ztr. Its a multi use term now


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1827960 said:


> Wow, sounds terrible!


Yes. Yes it was. Parts were funny but I was watching the clock the whole time.



Green Grass;1827961 said:


> Where you doing the dancing? ?


Not until we left.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1827964 said:


> Not anymore since everyone has a stander mower. Just like ztr. Its a multi use term now


Ya, I hear you. My buddy just bought a ford Silverado.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1827966 said:


> Ya, I hear you. My buddy just bought a ford Silverado.


Traded in his dodge Tacoma for it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1827966 said:


> Ya, I hear you. My buddy just bought a ford Silverado.


I bet it has blinker fluid too


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1827965 said:


> Yes. Yes it was. Parts were funny but I was watching the clock the whole time.
> 
> Not until we left.


Poor guy!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1827967 said:


> Traded in his dodge Tacoma for it.


What a Richard you are.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1827968 said:


> I bet it has blinker fluid too


I think that's a myth.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1827972 said:


> What a Richard you are.


Haha.

I've been called worse, today in fact!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1827969 said:


> Poor guy!!


I got to eat at one of my favorite little hole in the wall restaurants on Hennepin though. Eli's. The have a kick ass pastrami sandwich.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1827978 said:


> I got to eat at one of my favorite little hole in the wall restaurants on Hennepin though. Eli's. The have a kick ass pastrami sandwich.


That sounds delicious!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sss, you guys ever hear anymore after you got broken into?


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1827983 said:


> Sss, you guys ever hear anymore after you got broken into?


Nope. We have since stepped up security  so it hopefully will be a one time deal.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1827985 said:


> Nope. We have since stepped up security  so it hopefully will be a one time deal.


Well, when you want something done right......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1827973 said:


> I think that's a myth.


Todd my employee got pissed or something like that at his wife and told her to go get some. So she drove to town and asked the auto parts guy where it was. She was pissed when she got back


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1827990 said:


> Todd my employee got pissed or something like that at his wife and told her to go get some. So she drove to town and asked the auto parts guy where it was. She was pissed when she got back


That is awesome! !!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1827990 said:


> Todd my employee got pissed or something like that at his wife and told her to go get some. So she drove to town and asked the auto parts guy where it was. She was pissed when she got back


Sounds like a wise women.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1827992 said:


> That is awesome! !!


Smells like sarcasm...


----------



## SnowGuy73

I hear Mexican polka....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I tried it with mine. She's not that bone headed. Would have been funny had she went to get some


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1827995 said:


> I hear Mexican polka....


I absolutely hate that crap. When I worked with them that's all they listened to. Since they out numbered me I had no choice. I took lunch at another time


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1827998 said:


> I absolutely hate that crap. When I worked with them that's all they listened to. Since they out numbered me I had no choice. I took lunch at another time


I think its my neighbor...


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1827996 said:


> I tried it with mine. She's not that bone headed. Would have been funny had she went to get some


Sound like a direct ticket to the couch


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1827995 said:


> I hear Mexican polka....


In your head??


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1828000 said:


> Sound like a direct ticket to the couch


Not with mine. Can't get away if I tried.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1828003 said:


> In your head??


I thought I had Jamaican music in my head. Turns out it was the ice cream truck. It was the really day I think Thursday. Thought maybe it was from the heat


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1828005 said:


> I thought I had Jamaican music in my head. Turns out it was the ice cream truck. It was the really day I think Thursday. Thought maybe it was from the heat


Sometimes I think you drink more than what you lead on... Haha.


----------



## Drakeslayer

jimslawnsnow;1828005 said:


> I thought I had Jamaican music in my head. Turns out it was the ice cream truck. It was the really day I think Thursday. Thought maybe it was from the heat


Quality? Did you type this?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1828007 said:


> Sometimes I think you drink more than what you lead on... Haha.


Nope. But the heat can play tricks on you. Been there too many times.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1828008 said:


> Quality? Did you type this?


My point exactly!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1828009 said:


> Nope. But the heat can play tricks on you. Been there too many times.


Haha.

If you say so...


----------



## Drakeslayer

jimslawnsnow;1828009 said:


> Nope. But the heat can play tricks on you. Been there too many times.


Yes. Especially with coronas and dos xx.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1828013 said:


> Yes. Especially with coronas and dos xx.


Agreed!....


----------



## unit28

In addition...heavy rainfall is becoming more likely from
tuesday afternoon into wednesday


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1827920 said:


> Hamel get locked up again?


Nope recovering from a bad hangover


----------



## CityGuy

59 and mostly clear.


----------



## SnowGuy73

60° breezy clouds.


----------



## CityGuy

Few rain drops on my way in.


----------



## CityGuy

Got the lawn mowed yesterday. Now it will rain again and grow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1828037 said:


> Got the lawn mowed yesterday. Now it will rain again and grow.


That's how grass works in the summer.


----------



## CityGuy

The weekends are never long enough. I swear it feels like I just left here.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1828039 said:


> That's how grass works in the summer.


Shouldn't have put triple 19 on it this spring.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1828040 said:


> The weekends are never long enough. I swear it feels like I just left here.


That's how weekends are for those that work.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1828041 said:


> Shouldn't have put triple 19 on it this spring.


Triple 19????


----------



## SnowGuy73

3/4-1" possible tomorrow.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1828043 said:


> Triple 19????


Must have been some sort of fert. Sounds like a starter


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1828043 said:


> Triple 19????


Fertilizer


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1828042 said:


> That's how weekends are for those that work.


Never long enough.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1828044 said:


> 3/4-1" possible tomorrow.


Rain or snow? Hope it's snow.


----------



## CityGuy

Is it 300 pm yet?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1828046 said:


> Fertilizer


I figured that, never heard of it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Sounds like the southern metro has a chance of rain today. Channel 5 guy says that


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1828049 said:


> Rain or snow? Hope it's snow.


Rain......


----------



## CityGuy

Looks rain for you Jim. Radar shows it coming.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1828052 said:


> Sounds like the southern metro has a chance of rain today. Channel 5 guy says that


NWS says southern MN....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1828051 said:


> I figured that, never heard of it.


Its probably sold in box stores


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1828051 said:


> I figured that, never heard of it.


Old city stuff they were getting rid of.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1828057 said:


> Old city stuff they were getting rid of.


Must be nice..


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1828056 said:


> Its probably sold in box stores


Bought on city bid.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1828058 said:


> Must be nice..


They were trying to figure out what to do with it. Couldn't throw it so give it to employees


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1828054 said:


> Looks rain for you Jim. Radar shows it coming.


Well that's stinks. My NWS shows slight chance between 12-6 on the graph. The forecast says 40% after 1. Is Novak working there now?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1828058 said:


> Must be nice..


It is. Free too


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1828060 said:


> They were trying to figure out what to do with it. Couldn't throw it so give it to employees


I didn't get any.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1828061 said:


> Well that's stinks. My NWS shows slight chance between 12-6 on the graph. The forecast says 40% after 1. Is Novak working there now?


Could be. Radar says different


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1828058 said:


> Must be nice..


Tax dollars hard at it.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1828063 said:


> I didn't get any.


Sorry 1 bag per employee


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1828061 said:


> Well that's stinks. My NWS shows slight chance between 12-6 on the graph. The forecast says 40% after 1. Is Novak working there now?


Are they promising severe weather....


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1828065 said:


> Tax dollars hard at it.


Working hard for you


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1828066 said:


> Sorry 1 bag per employee


That doesn't go too far, but if its free..


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1828070 said:


> That doesn't go too far, but if its free..


60 pound is more than enough for my. 25 lot


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like me might top 4000 pages this week if it rains.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Rain drops here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1828072 said:


> Looks like me might top 4000 pages this week if it rains.


Absolutely....


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1828073 said:


> Rain drops here.


Lucky. More paving today.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1828074 said:


> Absolutely....


Working on 5500 posts this week


----------



## CityGuy

Guy on 4 says rain after 6 on tuesday and most of the day on Wednesday


----------



## CityGuy

Well I am ready for my nap .


----------



## Polarismalibu

Sure hope that rain stays south


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1828064 said:


> Could be. Radar says different


Yeah I saw that


----------



## Green Grass

A few sprinkles


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Funny, 19-19-19 is illegal to use too, but cities don't care, yet they'll email out the newsletter that says to cut out Phosphorus in your fertilizer.

Good job Public Works. Rather than figure out what the turf really needs, lets just get stuff we don't (can't) use.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1828090 said:


> Funny, 19-19-19 is illegal to use too, but cities don't care, yet they'll email out the newsletter that says to cut out Phosphorus in your fertilizer.
> 
> Good job Public Works. Rather than figure out what the turf really needs, lets just get stuff we don't (can't) use.


Probably why they were getting rid of it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1828079 said:


> Sure hope that rain stays south


Looks like it should, however I've been wrong before!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1828094 said:


> Looks like it should, however I've been wrong before!


Your going to get some.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1828069 said:


> Working hard for you


And *****ing about every step of the way. I don't think anyone on here cares that you start at 7:30, always need a nap, get off at 3:00, etc. Etc. Just saying. You're not helping change my perception of the typical city worker.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1828097 said:


> And *****ing about every step of the way. I don't think anyone on here cares that you start at 7:30, always need a nap, get off at 3:00, etc. Etc. Just saying. You're not helping change my perception of the typical city worker.


Now now boys... simmer down.

Just because a few of us work a bit too much and hope that we get our weekends caught up during the winter, doesn't mean there isn't the other end of the spectrum.

I would agree with SSS on the perception, but you can't let it get to you.

Just take Hamel's posts in stride, I look at them as tongue in cheek.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1828099 said:


> Now now boys... simmer down.
> 
> Just because a few of us work a bit too much and hope that we get our weekends caught up during the winter, doesn't mean there isn't the other end of the spectrum.
> 
> I would agree with SSS on the perception, but you can't let it get to you.
> 
> Just take Hamel's posts in stride, I look at them as tongue in cheek.


I attacked a little out of left field but always being at work for hours then reading this stuff every morning is nausiating. Sorry Hamel. Don't haul to many loads today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1828096 said:


> Your going to get some.


Yup, sprinkles here.


----------



## qualitycut

Wish it would have rained today instead, little hung over still


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1828108 said:


> Wish it would have rained today instead, little hung over still


Best cure, vigorous activity and sweat!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1828110 said:


> Best cure, vigorous activity and sweat!


Yea not much sweat going on today on the mower lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1828104 said:


> I attacked a little out of left field but always being at work for hours then reading this stuff every morning is nausiating. Sorry Hamel. Don't haul to many loads today.


You may or may not have been the only one thinking it, after I just spent 60 hours of overtime last week, and will probably be close to 100 hours of overtime this week, just to get grass cut, not including other projects.

Spent, as in out of my own pocket, not worked, as in I was in the field.

There's a reason Snow wants out, and many of us have thought about it, or at least the guys that have been in it for as long as some have.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1828111 said:


> Yea not much sweat going on today on the mower lol


I hear you there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1828110 said:


> Best cure, vigorous activity and sweat!


I skimmed past this post and thought it said best cure was Viagra and sweat.

Then I thought to myself, how's that going to work, since quality has recently slept on the couch, on purpose.

But then I went back to well, maybe KOD can be in play later with some thin gym shorts and going commando.

Then I decided I needed to get up from the toilet and get to work.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BTW, raining in Wyoming, MN.


----------



## qualitycut

Just got up jumped to 70% for tomorrow, was at 20 pm


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1828116 said:


> I skimmed past this post and thought it said best cure was Viagra and sweat.
> 
> Then I thought to myself, how's that going to work, since quality has recently slept on the couch, on purpose.
> 
> But then I went back to well, maybe KOD can be in play later with some thin gym shorts and going commando.
> 
> Then I decided I needed to get up from the toilet and get to work.


Haha, might work too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1828121 said:


> Just got up jumped to 70% for tomorrow, was at 20 pm


I'm at 40% after 16:00.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1828130 said:


> I'm at 40% after 16:00.


Me too.

Culvers..............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm just hoping everyone dodges the DOT sting in Forest Lake today.

Dang St. Croix scale is tore out so they have to come up here and harass.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1828132 said:


> Me too.
> 
> Culvers..............


Nice, had that Wednesday.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1828132 said:


> Me too.
> 
> Culvers..............


And only 1-2 inches of rain


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone know of a sod cutter for sale under $1,000 not on CL?


----------



## qualitycut

Now the question is do we try to get our sod in tomorrow and mulch.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1828142 said:


> Anyone know of a sod cutter for sale under $1,000 not on CL?


Your better off to go rent one if it's just for one job


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1828147 said:


> Now the question is do we try to get our sod in tomorrow and mulch.


I would.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1828151 said:


> Your better off to go rent one if it's just for one job


That's what I've been doing, but now I just got an email from the apartments in St. Anthony and they have a ton of sod repair they want done from the concrete work they were doing.

Already renting one 3 other times this year.

Getting to the point where I'd be better to look for a deal and own one, then search for work for it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Spent most of the morning getting caught up on paperwork.

Finally get out the door to do some work. 

Flat tire on the dump. Pull the dump up to the garage, compressor blows up.

Limp trailer to gas station, get tire pumped up. Immediately starts going flat.

Find slice in tire. Call tire shop, no tires that size. 

Finally find them, 30 miles away. Today is shot.

So much for my requirement to have this job done by the customer today.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1828156 said:


> Spent most of the morning getting caught up on paperwork.
> 
> Finally get out the door to do some work.
> 
> Flat tire on the dump. Pull the dump up to the garage, compressor blows up.
> 
> Limp trailer to gas station, get tire pumped up. Immediately starts going flat.
> 
> Find slice in tire. Call tire shop, no tires that size.
> 
> Finally find them, 30 miles away. Today is shot.
> 
> So much for my requirement to have this job done by the customer today.


I was having a hard time finding a spare for my trailer it's a weird size I guess


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1828153 said:


> That's what I've been doing, but now I just got an email from the apartments in St. Anthony and they have a ton of sod repair they want done from the concrete work they were doing.
> 
> Already renting one 3 other times this year.
> 
> Getting to the point where I'd be better to look for a deal and own one, then search for work for it.


Cheapest I have seen lately is $1900


----------



## Polarismalibu

It just got really hot out


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;1828158 said:


> I was having a hard time finding a spare for my trailer it's a weird size I guess


Just ordered tires for a trailer and the cheapest I found was on eBay. Free shipping too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1828159 said:


> Cheapest I have seen lately is $1900


There is one listed down in Ellendale @ $600, but the number just goes to a random voicemail.

I've seen some for $900 +/- but never jump on them soon enough.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1828160 said:


> It just got really hot out


Completely clear in Blaine, got out of the truck and thought "holy hot Batman!"


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1828163 said:


> Completely clear in Blaine, got out of the truck and thought "holy hot Batman!"


Same here.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1828090 said:


> Funny, 19-19-19 is illegal to use too, but cities don't care, yet they'll email out the newsletter that says to cut out Phosphorus in your fertilizer.
> 
> Good job Public Works. Rather than figure out what the turf really needs, lets just get stuff we don't (can't) use.


It's several years old. Been in cold storage


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1828104 said:


> I attacked a little out of left field but always being at work for hours then reading this stuff every morning is nausiating. Sorry Hamel. Don't haul to many loads today.


Seven loads a day.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1828156 said:


> Spent most of the morning getting caught up on paperwork.
> 
> Finally get out the door to do some work.
> 
> Flat tire on the dump. Pull the dump up to the garage, compressor blows up.
> 
> Limp trailer to gas station, get tire pumped up. Immediately starts going flat.
> 
> Find slice in tire. Call tire shop, no tires that size.
> 
> Finally find them, 30 miles away. Today is shot.
> 
> So much for my requirement to have this job done by the customer today.


If it wasn't for bad luck you would have none.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1828090 said:


> Funny, 19-19-19 is illegal to use too, but cities don't care, yet they'll email out the newsletter that says to cut out Phosphorus in your fertilizer.
> 
> Good job Public Works. Rather than figure out what the turf really needs, lets just get stuff we don't (can't) use.


Well yeah... that's government for you... not that I can bit**... working on a city time and material project this week


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1828169 said:


> Well yeah... that's government for you... not that I can bit**... working on a city time and material project this week


I think all projects should be sent out to private firms.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1828171 said:


> I think all projects should be sent out to private firms.


All the ones worth doing I agree


----------



## SnowGuy73

Can definitely feel the air getting thick!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1828174 said:


> Can definitely feel the air getting thick!


Yep jeans was a mistake today


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1828175 said:


> Yep jeans was a mistake today


Anti monkey butt?


----------



## CityGuy

Paving project done. Time to wash the truck.


----------



## qualitycut

I have a feeling we are going to wake up to rain tomorrow


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1828176 said:


> Anti monkey butt?


Not that bad just pretty warm on the legs. No shade here today ether


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1828182 said:


> I have a feeling we are going to wake up to rain tomorrow


I hope you're wrong.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1828183 said:


> Not that bad just pretty warm on the legs. No shade here today ether


I hear Ya...


----------



## SnowGuy73

At least there is a wind, a hell of a wind!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Had a person recommend checking Home Depot rentals.

Did that, while there, had another contractor hear I was looking for a sod cutter.

Went to his house and scored one for $600.


----------



## qualitycut

Just got warm here was 70 till 10 min ago now 80


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1828189 said:


> Had a person recommend checking Home Depot rentals.
> 
> Did that, while there, had another contractor hear I was looking for a sod cutter.
> 
> Went to his house and scored one for $600.


Nice find!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1828186 said:


> At least there is a wind, a hell of a wind!!


Wish it would pick up more here


----------



## CityGuy

73 and mostly cloudy


----------



## CityGuy

Hey sss know of any good soaps that get tack oil off your skin? Have tried gojo and all that.


----------



## CityGuy

55% chance of a storm in the am according to accu


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1828189 said:


> Had a person recommend checking Home Depot rentals.
> 
> Did that, while there, had another contractor hear I was looking for a sod cutter.
> 
> Went to his house and scored one for $600.


Can't beat that.


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like it might be a wash the trucks kind of a day tomorrow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1828199 said:


> Hey sss know of any good soaps that get tack oil off your skin? Have tried gojo and all that.


Gojo lemon pumice. That's all we use. then hit it with go Joe.
if its real bad use a little diesel on a rag then hit it would go Jo.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1828199 said:


> Hey sss know of any good soaps that get tack oil off your skin? Have tried gojo and all that.


Carb cleaner


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1828207 said:


> Carb cleaner


That burns if you have a scratch on your arm


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1828210 said:


> That burns if you have a scratch on your arm


Yea but it will take permanent marker off your forehead


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1828211 said:


> Yea but it will take permanent marker off your forehead


Don't pass out and you won't have marker on your forehead


----------



## SnowGuy73

Seems to have cooled a bit here, clouds and still windy!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1828213 said:


> Seems to have cooled a bit here, clouds and still windy!


Still humid and 75 here


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1828213 said:


> Seems to have cooled a bit here, clouds and still windy!


That wind helped with blowing the long grass around.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1828206 said:


> Gojo lemon pumice. That's all we use. then hit it with go Joe.
> if its real bad use a little diesel on a rag then hit it would go Jo.


Perfect. Tried regular go Joe, kinda worked but not really well. Thanks.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1828217 said:


> That wind helped with blowing the long grass around.


Hoping we have the same tomorrow.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Woohoo page 4000


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1828221 said:


> Woohoo page 4000


We shall hit 80k tonight too!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1828223 said:


> We shall hit 80k tonight too!


How close are we?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm gonna be selling all of my 3650 and 2450 Toro blowers here shortly to go to 4 cycle blowers. $300 each on CL. I have 6. Anyone interested?

Some come with extra cutting edges and or paddles.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Hamelfire;1828234 said:


> How close are we?


15 posts after my post.


----------



## Green Grass

MNPLOWCO;1828238 said:


> 15 posts after my post.


14.............mmm............


----------



## CityGuy

MNPLOWCO;1828238 said:


> 15 posts after my post.


Wow that's a lot closer than I thought


----------



## CityGuy

11 to go......


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1828237 said:


> I'm gonna be selling all of my 3650 and 2450 Toro blowers here shortly to go to 4 cycle blowers. $300 each on CL. I have 6. Anyone interested?
> 
> Some come with extra cutting edges and or paddles.


Are they in good shape? If so, can you do 3 for $600?


----------



## CityGuy

Everyone waiting to get that 80000 mark. 

9 to go.


----------



## CityGuy

Guess I will take number 8


----------



## CityGuy

72 mostly cloudy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1828246 said:


> Are they in good shape? If so, can you do 3 for $600?


They are all solid blowers.

I just want to switch to 4 cycle, so if we get a bigger storm and the guys run out of gas, they can just go to the station and fill up the can, rather than get mixed gas to them.

I'd do $800 for 3 of them, but not $600.

They go for $300-350 every day down here, so I know I can get that for them as soon as I start listing them.

They are in better shape than my backpack blowers.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1828250 said:


> They are all solid blowers.
> 
> I just want to switch to 4 cycle, so if we get a bigger storm and the guys run out of gas, they can just go to the station and fill up the can, rather than get mixed gas to them.
> 
> I'd do $800 for 3 of them, but not $600.
> 
> They go for $300-350 every day down here, so I know I can get that for them as soon as I start listing them.
> 
> They are in better shape than my backpack blowers.


Or keep oil in trucks, those 4 strokes are heavy.


----------



## albhb3

anybody have issues when logging on here it auto logs in back about 60-70 pages??? ya know about the time someone on here was complaining about apps and small buttons


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1828250 said:


> They are all solid blowers.
> 
> I just want to switch to 4 cycle, so if we get a bigger storm and the guys run out of gas, they can just go to the station and fill up the can, rather than get mixed gas to them.
> 
> I'd do $800 for 3 of them, but not $600.
> 
> They go for $300-350 every day down here, so I know I can get that for them as soon as I start listing them.
> 
> They are in better shape than my backpack blowers.


I love my 4-stroke. Thing has a ton of power.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

5 from 80k


----------



## jimslawnsnow

jimslawnsnow;1828262 said:


> 5 from 80k


make that 1 away


----------



## albhb3

bingo bango 80ko


----------



## jimslawnsnow

now its 80k


----------



## SSS Inc.

80002! Yay.

I really wanted 80k. 100,000 by December 26th.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1828266 said:


> 80002! Yay.
> 
> I really wanted 80k. 100,000 by December 26th.


as many posts lately it be more like 100k by thanksgiving


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1828250 said:


> They are all solid blowers.
> 
> I just want to switch to 4 cycle, so if we get a bigger storm and the guys run out of gas, they can just go to the station and fill up the can, rather than get mixed gas to them.
> 
> I'd do $800 for 3 of them, but not $600.
> 
> They go for $300-350 every day down here, so I know I can get that for them as soon as I start listing them.
> 
> They are in better shape than my backpack blowers.


I'll think about it. Buying stuff sight unseen is tough...especially after seeing your backpack blowers


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1828252 said:


> Or keep oil in trucks, those 4 strokes are heavy.


They are noticeably heavier, yes. Not usable? No.

I ran one for most of the winter last year, then about March bought another one for my main 2 sidewalk guys. They loved it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

A couple of you guys have been to the existing part of this property already doing work for me.

If I pursue the landscaping for the new construction (to be put in next spring) do any of you guys want to work on it for me?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1828265 said:


> now its 80k


Nice work everyone!


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1828252 said:


> Or keep oil in trucks, those 4 strokes are heavy.


But they'll blow through anything!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1828274 said:


> A couple of you guys have been to the existing part of this property already doing work for me.
> 
> If I pursue the landscaping for the new construction (to be put in next spring) do any of you guys want to work on it for me?


Possibly. .....


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1828266 said:


> 80002! Yay.
> 
> I really wanted 80k. 100,000 by December 26th.


I'm thinking 100k by Halloween, thanksgiving at the latest.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1828274 said:


> A couple of you guys have been to the existing part of this property already doing work for me.
> 
> If I pursue the landscaping for the new construction (to be put in next spring) do any of you guys want to work on it for me?


Where is it & what is the work?


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Hey ya hosers, it's snow'n up in Alberta eh?tymusic


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1828295 said:


> Where is it & what is the work?


Falcon heights i think, looks like, sod and full Landscape


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1828295 said:


> Where is it & what is the work?


It'll be complete new install. Not sure if it's even up for bid, but wanted to see if there was interest before I pursue it.

If it was to be put in this fall, I would have the guys. If it's during spring rush, I would need some subs.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1828300 said:


> Falcon heights i think, looks like, sod and full Landscape


In St. Anthony....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Never heard back on my $6,900 price to remove those vines. I'm hoping they found someone else.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1828302 said:


> It'll be complete new install. Not sure if it's even up for bid, but wanted to see if there was interest before I pursue it.
> 
> If it was to be put in this fall, I would have the guys. If it's during spring rush, I would need some subs.


Ha, are you sure? You going to work 120 hours a week?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1828308 said:


> Ha, are you sure? You going to work 120 hours a week?


I got a week's worth of work for my landscape guys. Been having them help mow just to get caught up.

If I knew I was putting that landscape in this fall, we wouldn't do anything else until leaves.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1828311 said:


> I got a week's worth of work for my landscape guys. Been having them help mow just to get caught up.
> 
> If I knew I was putting that landscape in this fall, we wouldn't do anything else until leaves.


Didn't know you had Landscape guys. Get a hold of me this week for that property too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Getting a little clammy out!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1828316 said:


> Getting a little clammy out!


Yeah dew points are on the rise


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1828325 said:


> Yeah dew points are on the rise


Yuck, I was hoping we were done with this crap!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bring it!!!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1828327 said:


> Bring it!!!!!


Isn't that what people were talking about being 99.9% fake? Or was that something else


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1828329 said:


> Isn't that what people were talking about being 99.9% fake? Or was that something else


No clue.......


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1828329 said:


> Isn't that what people were talking about being 99.9% fake? Or was that something else


Yea i put that up the other day along with an article


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1828338 said:


> Yea i put that up the other day along with an article


O, my bad.........


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1828338 said:


> Yea i put that up the other day along with an article


Fake or not I love it. Can't wait.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1828347 said:


> Fake or not I love it. Can't wait.


Areeghgjjgmkn


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1828347 said:


> Fake or not I love it. Can't wait.


I agree!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

What did the article say?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Should have done this but with a mower


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1828359 said:


> Unless you're a cute female!


Is that you on the ladder?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1828363 said:


> Is that you on the ladder?


Nope wrong color helmet!


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1828362 said:


> Should have done this but with a mower


There is a local plumber with the same thing. DC Annis???? I think.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1828366 said:


> There is a local plumber with the same thing. DC Annis???? I think.


I had them here a couple weeks ago, nice people!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Have a couple customers neighbors I could do this to. Some residents at town homes too


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Must be hamels doing


----------



## SnowGuy73

I have a good chance of rain all the way until 14:00 Wednesday now, before it was 09:00.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1828372 said:


> Must be hamels doing


Nice one!.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1828368 said:


> I had them here a couple weeks ago, nice people!


We had them out to clean our floor drains at our shop. They did a thorough job and were quick.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1828374 said:


> I have a good chance of rain all the way until 14:00 Wednesday now, before it was 09:00.


What do they have for a start time?


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1828302 said:


> It'll be complete new install. Not sure if it's even up for bid, but wanted to see if there was interest before I pursue it.
> 
> If it was to be put in this fall, I would have the guys. If it's during spring rush, I would need some subs.


Interested. Late Sept/Early Oct would work but we'll take on stuff for spring also. Any Hardscapes?


----------



## jimslawnsnow




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1828314 said:


> Didn't know you had Landscape guys. Get a hold of me this week for that property too.


I got a couple of guys that work with me when I need help or have a project to do. Other than that, I throw them in the mowing trucks if I need to run around for a day like today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1828384 said:


> Interested. Late Sept/Early Oct would work but we'll take on stuff for spring also. Any Hardscapes?


I have no idea what is in the plans. I just wanted to know if anyone would be interested in working on it with me before I contact the builder to see if it's even available to bid.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1828404 said:


> I have no idea what is in the plans. I just wanted to know if anyone would be interested in working on it with me before I contact the builder to see if it's even available to bid.


Probably one of those prevailing wage jobs. No bueno.


----------



## Greenery

Ugh, long ass day today.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1828420 said:


> Ugh, long ass day today.


Yes sir. I worked all day and have been working on the sleds we picked up at haydays sense I got home. Fighting to stay awake at this point


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;1828429 said:


> Yes sir. I worked all day and have been working on the sleds we picked up at haydays sense I got home. Fighting to stay awake at this point


What'd you pick up?

We just picked up some hoodies/ shirts and a few vids. Oh and a couple gas cans. Perfect weather this year.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1828435 said:


> What'd you pick up?
> 
> We just picked up some hoodies/ shirts and a few vids. Oh and a couple gas cans. Perfect weather this year.


We got a couple older xc 600's to tune up sell. I spent way to much money on clothes, videos. Almost bought another assult they had the same one there for $7k


----------



## unit28

...flash flood watch in effect from this evening through
wednesday morning...

The national weather service in twin cities/chanhassen has issued
a

* flash flood watch for portions of minnesota and wisconsin...
Including the following areas...in minnesota...blue earth...
Dakota...faribault...freeborn...goodhue...le sueur...martin...
Rice...steele...waseca and watonwan. In wisconsin...barron...
Chippewa...dunn...eau claire...pepin...pierce...rusk and st.
Croix.


----------



## SnowGuy73

60° clouds calm.


----------



## CityGuy

58 and clear


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I now have a 90% chance of rain tomorrow before 2 pm and 40% before 9 pm tomorrow night. 1-2" tonight, 1/2-3/4" tomorrow.

Maybe I'll sleep in tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Heavy dew....


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1828455 said:


> I now have a 90% chance of rain tomorrow before 2 pm and 40% before 9 pm tomorrow night. 1-2" tonight, 1/2-3/4" tomorrow.
> 
> Maybe I'll sleep in tomorrow.


About the same here.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1828327 said:


> Bring it!!!!!


Ready and waiting


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1828369 said:


> Have a couple customers neighbors I could do this to. Some residents at town homes too


Ha..........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1828459 said:


> Ready and waiting


Its fake, I guess.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Its dark......


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1828372 said:


> Must be hamels doing


Possibly. Few other things I have wanted to put on our message board that I can't say here.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1828462 said:


> Its fake, I guess.


Way to bash my hope and dream.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Much better.........


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1828463 said:


> Its dark......


Getting a little lighter to the east


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1828467 said:


> Much better.........


I thought you liked plowing?....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1828468 said:


> Getting a little lighter to the east


That happens in the morning.


----------



## CityGuy

58 clear feels like 60.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Well, I'm mowing. 

Cafe it!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1828475 said:


> Well, I'm mowing.
> 
> Cafe it!


Keep that grass short.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1828470 said:


> I thought you liked plowing?....


I like plowing, 3-5 times / month.

Last December we plowed 20 out of 31 days.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1828475 said:


> Well, I'm mowing.
> 
> Cafe it!


I'm hoping to get a full day in. Maybe mow in the rain late today


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I suppose I'd better go print off lists.


----------



## CityGuy

Nws says lows in the 30s at night this weekend.


----------



## CityGuy

This new virus thing kids are getting is starting to get out of control.


----------



## CityGuy

So now the new "challenge" Is to spray yourself with hair spray and light yourself on fire. Why? What is wrong with kids these days?


----------



## CityGuy

Stay away from Medina Lake Independence area. PD obscene of a found body in the lake. Wonder if it's the missing Wright County man?


----------



## CityGuy

57 and clear.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1828493 said:


> So now the new "challenge" Is to spray yourself with hair spray and light yourself on fire. Why? What is wrong with kids these days?


In the mid nineties there was something similar. Tall a tennis ball soaked in gas. Light it on fire and play hot potato with it. A group from my school were doing this in a kids garage. They had the gas sitting in the open in a oil drain pan. It flew in there and splashed a kid in the face an burned his hair off. I know he spent time in a burn unit. Never saw him again after that. Come to think of it I can find him on Facebook either.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1828477 said:


> Keep that grass short.


I'm trying...


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1828498 said:


> In the mid nineties there was something similar. Tall a tennis ball soaked in gas. Light it on fire and play hot potato with it. A group from my school were doing this in a kids garage. They had the gas sitting in the open in a oil drain pan. It flew in there and splashed a kid in the face an burned his hair off. I know he spent time in a burn unit. Never saw him again after that. Come to think of it I can find him on Facebook either.


I know we all did stupid things when we were kids but this just rewrote the book of stupidity.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1828500 said:


> I'm trying...


Remember green side down on the mower.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1828502 said:


> Remember green side down on the mower.


Where is the fun in that!


----------



## BossPlow614

jimslawnsnow;1828498 said:


> In the mid nineties there was something similar. Tall a tennis ball soaked in gas. Light it on fire and play hot potato with it. A group from my school were doing this in a kids garage. They had the gas sitting in the open in a oil drain pan. It flew in there and splashed a kid in the face an burned his hair off. I know he spent time in a burn unit. Never saw him again after that. Come to think of it I can find him on Facebook either.


Fireball. I had some friends that did that game back when we were all about 13-14, so 10 years ago. I never played it because I'd rather not get lit on fire.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1828493 said:


> So now the new "challenge" Is to spray yourself with hair spray and light yourself on fire. Why? What is wrong with kids these days?


Isn't that like 6 months old?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1828502 said:


> Remember green side down on the mower.


?.............


----------



## jimslawnsnow

BossPlow614;1828517 said:


> Fireball. I had some friends that did that game back when we were all about 13-14, so 10 years ago. I never played it because I'd rather not get lit on fire.


I never did either. Never heard of it until the school was buzzing with the news on monday


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We used to just fill pop cans with gas, then light them on fire, kicking them up and down the driveway.





Also, that landscape job I was going to try to bid, it's already signed by a different company.

Figured it would be, just trying to find work.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Champlin and maple grove has dot all over even down residental streets


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1828532 said:


> Champlin and maple grove has dot all over even down residental streets


I'm one block away from their station down here. They just drove past. Too bad he was here sooner. Old Chevy 1500 pulling a 8x24 enclosed with a car inside. Was hoping he'd be here longer so I could get a pic


----------



## NorthernProServ

Light drizzle in Plymouth/ New Hope 

Grass is wet


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Good thing it's been dry out or else this would suck!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1828552 said:


> Light drizzle in Plymouth/ New Hope
> 
> Grass is wet


Same in Hugo......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hopefully this guy goes through Champlin / MG.

Oh wait, he doesn't have a name on his truck, he's not commercial. Personal use.


----------



## SnowGuy73

On and off drizzle.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light rain now.


----------



## BossPlow614

Where in Champlin & MG was dot seen?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;1828552 said:


> Light drizzle in Plymouth/ New Hope
> 
> Grass is wet


Same all morning


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1828559 said:


> Where in Champlin & MG was dot seen?


All down 169 and between Osseo and the dump on 81


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1828556 said:


> Hopefully this guy goes through Champlin / MG.
> 
> Oh wait, he doesn't have a name on his truck, he's not commercial. Personal use.


That no name on the truck didn't work for me lol


----------



## BossPlow614

Polarismalibu;1828561 said:


> All down 169 and between Osseo and the dump on 81


Great. :realmad: Right where I need to go through soon, patio town is right in the middle of it. Did they have people pulled over? The mn dot sting page hasn't posted anything about it.


----------



## Greenery

Hamelfire;1828496 said:


> Stay away from Medina Lake Independence area. PD obscene of a found body in the lake. Wonder if it's the missing Wright County man?


Hmm, maybe that wasn't a log I was jumping with my superjet the other day when I rode there.


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;1828439 said:


> We got a couple older xc 600's to tune up sell. I spent way to much money on clothes, videos. Almost bought another assult they had the same one there for $7k


98's the white ones? Those were the cafe back in the day. The start of the end for triples. And 7k for a 14 SBA wow


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1828519 said:


> Isn't that like 6 months old?


Was on news that's lots of teens being burned.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1828520 said:


> ?.............


Don't flip your mower


----------



## jimslawnsnow

City of Wyoming is getting new fire trucks


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1828576 said:


> City of Wyoming is getting new fire trucks


Still yellow?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1828577 said:


> Still yellow?


Red..........


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1828579 said:


> Red..........


Changed colors


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

They have to keep up with Forest Lake who is building a $22M government center.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doing a sod tear out at a townhome.

Tore out 3 areas and left to go get the sod while my guys clean up the tore out areas.

Got back and they were already *****ed at for not tearing out enough sod. We aren't even 1/3 done yet.

Pull the truck up 2 drives with the sod, replacing sod on the boulevard. We stop, 1 minute and the resident comes out saying they need us to move because they are expecting company. We are 2 houses farther down and we still haven't seen the company.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Wind has really picked up now!


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1828584 said:


> Doing a sod tear out at a townhome.
> 
> Tore out 3 areas and left to go get the sod while my guys clean up the tore out areas.
> 
> Got back and they were already *****ed at for not tearing out enough sod. We aren't even 1/3 done yet.
> 
> Pull the truck up 2 drives with the sod, replacing sod on the boulevard. We stop, 1 minute and the resident comes out saying they need us to move because they are expecting company. We are 2 houses farther down and we still haven't seen the company.


I know what resident your talking about if your where I think you are


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1828573 said:


> 98's the white ones? Those were the cafe back in the day. The start of the end for triples. And 7k for a 14 SBA wow


Yep the white ones. Those were my favorite when I first started out riding. What size superjet do you have? I have a old 650sx


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1828556 said:


> Hopefully this guy goes through Champlin / MG.
> 
> Oh wait, he doesn't have a name on his truck, he's not commercial. Personal use.


Genius!

This may be a surprise to you guys but the grass super wet this morning


----------



## cbservicesllc

lwnmwrman22;1828556 said:


> hopefully this guy goes through champlin / mg.
> 
> Oh wait, he doesn't have a name on his truck, he's not commercial. Personal use.


wtf..........


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1828567 said:


> Great. :realmad: Right where I need to go through soon, patio town is right in the middle of it. Did they have people pulled over? The mn dot sting page hasn't posted anything about it.


I wouldn't worry... haven't seen them all day... been through 5-6 times


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1828595 said:


> I wouldn't worry... haven't seen them all day... been through 5-6 times


We went to patio town, never saw them.


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;1828592 said:


> Yep the white ones. Those were my favorite when I first started out riding. What size superjet do you have? I have a old 650sx


Nice. My last ski was a 650sx. Its a Rn Superjet 701 all stock other than some handling stuff.

After riding my buds SJ that's pretty much all done up I will for sure be putting at least a b pipe and a head on it for next year. Mine felt like a turd compared to his, thing was an arm stretcher.

We will probably be riding Waconia a few more times this year, your more than welcome to come ride with us and try out a Sj.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1828591 said:


> I know what resident your talking about if your where I think you are


You know, we are.

BTW, my $600 sod cutter. Figured out there was a plastic washer in the starter that was pinched off. Flicked it with a screwdriver and the thing runs like a top. Battery good, fires right up, more than pleased.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1828600 said:


> Nice. My last ski was a 650sx. Its a Rn Superjet 701 all stock other than some handling stuff.
> 
> After riding my buds SJ that's pretty much all done up I will for sure be putting at least a b pipe and a head on it for next year. Mine felt like a turd compared to his, thing was an arm stretcher.
> 
> We will probably be riding Waconia a few more times this year, your more than welcome to come ride with us and try out a Sj.


I didn't even get to use mine this year I blew the motor and have had a hard time finding parts for it


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;1828605 said:


> I didn't even get to use mine this year I blew the motor and have had a hard time finding parts for it


Bummer,  here's an option for ya. Probably not the cheapest nor the best but its an easy way to go.


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;1828605 said:


> I didn't even get to use mine this year I blew the motor and have had a hard time finding parts for it


Probably not the cheapest nor the best but an easy option none the less. http://www.shopsbt.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=kawasaki-engine-650-sx-x2-jetmate-sc-ts-1986-1990&Store_Code=s&Category_Code=kawasaki-jetski-engines-standard


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sounding more and more like tomorrow is a washout.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I don't think we'll make it to 79 as they said we would. Almost cool enough for a sweatshirt but then to warm too


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1828610 said:


> Sounding more and more like tomorrow is a washout.


Just figured that out now? Lol


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1828618 said:


> Just figured that out now? Lol


Well they have been wrong more often than not this year on storms...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1828622 said:


> Well they have been wrong more often than not this year on storms...


Have you looked at the radar?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Humid and not much wind down here


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1828609 said:


> Probably not the cheapest nor the best but an easy option none the less. http://www.shopsbt.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=kawasaki-engine-650-sx-x2-jetmate-sc-ts-1986-1990&Store_Code=s&Category_Code=kawasaki-jetski-engines-standard


That's actually not a bad deal at all! I might have to order that tonight maybe get to ride once this year


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1828616 said:


> I don't think we'll make it to 79 as they said we would. Almost cool enough for a sweatshirt but then to warm too


74 here, warmed up quick!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1828618 said:


> Just figured that out now? Lol


Well yesterday morning it was rain until 09:00, last night rain until 13:00, and now rain until 16:00...

So, ya. It sounds like a washout now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1828625 said:


> Have you looked at the radar?


Is it bad?

I haven't looked yet.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1828638 said:


> Is it bad?
> 
> I haven't looked yet.


Never mind....


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1828639 said:


> Never mind....


What the hell is that image?!?!?!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Flash Flood Watch issued; heavy rains roll in late tonight/overnight, could see some areas 1"-3" rain including greater Metro ‪#‎batondownthehatches


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1828637 said:


> Well yesterday morning it was rain until 09:00, last night rain until 13:00, and now rain until 16:00...
> 
> So, ya. It sounds like a washout now.


When they said 1-2 + inches i figured it was for landscaping anyway


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1828635 said:


> 74 here, warmed up quick!


Sun coming out


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1828642 said:


> When they said 1-2 + inches i figured it was for landscaping anyway


I'm not as sweet as you and wont melt in the rain!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1828644 said:


> Sun coming out


It was out for about 5 minutes here.


----------



## Camden

Misting now...

Do any of you guys have a sled you want to sell in the ~$5k range? Also looking for a fish house on wheels.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1828641 said:


> Flash Flood Watch issued; heavy rains roll in late tonight/overnight, could see some areas 1"-3" rain including greater Metro ‪#‎batondownthehatches


It'll split and go right around us.


----------



## Greenery

Camden;1828650 said:


> Misting now...
> 
> Do any of you guys have a sled you want to sell in the ~$5k range? Also looking for a fish house on wheels.


 Im pretty sureSnowguy has a house on wheels for sale. I have a sled for sale but its closer to the 8k range.

What type of riding or use would you use a sled for. Can maybe point you in the right direction as there's some stuff out there you want to avoid.


----------



## Camden

Greenery;1828657 said:


> Im pretty sureSnowguy has a house on wheels for sale. I have a sled for sale but its closer to the 8k range.
> 
> What type of riding or use would you use a sled for. Can maybe point you in the right direction as there's some stuff out there you want to avoid.


Looking for a sled for my wife. 600 or smaller for trail riding. If we'd ever head out west again to ride in the mountains I'll just rent sleds out there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1828656 said:


> It'll split and go right around us.


That's what I see.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1828650 said:


> Misting now...
> 
> Do any of you guys have a sled you want to sell in the ~$5k range? Also looking for a fish house on wheels.


I have one for sale, a fish house that is, $9,000.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1828656 said:


> It'll split and go right around us.


I'm fine with that, grass is long enough.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1828665 said:


> I have one for sale, a fish house that is, $9,000.


Here is the interior looking to the front, comes with a tv too.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1828662 said:


> That's what I see.


Same... I just didn't want to jinx it!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looking to the back, table turns into a bed too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I will have to find an exterior picture.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1828662 said:


> That's what I see.


Or all come together right over us.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1828673 said:


> Or all come together right over us.


And keep back-building.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1828673 said:


> Or all come together right over us.


That's what is supposed to happen.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1828675 said:


> And keep back-building.


That's what is supposed to happen.


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;1828668 said:


> Here is the interior looking to the front, comes with a tv too.


thats pretty sweat on a side note rodger goodell is a lying dbag


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1828678 said:


> That's what is supposed to happen.


it be a dandy of a storm if it was ,mid december


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1828680 said:


> thats pretty sweat on a side note rodger goodell is a lying dbag


Thanks. What happened now?


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1828584 said:


> Doing a sod tear out at a townhome.
> 
> Tore out 3 areas and left to go get the sod while my guys clean up the tore out areas.
> 
> Got back and they were already *****ed at for not tearing out enough sod. We aren't even 1/3 done yet.
> 
> Pull the truck up 2 drives with the sod, replacing sod on the boulevard. We stop, 1 minute and the resident comes out saying they need us to move because they are expecting company. We are 2 houses farther down and we still haven't seen the company.


Sounds about right.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1828676 said:


> That's what is supposed to happen.


Wonderful...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

albhb3;1828681 said:


> it be a dandy of a storm if it was ,mid december


I don't need to be reminded of dandy storms. 4 months and 4 days ago was my last billable snow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1828685 said:


> I don't need to be reminded of dandy storms. 4 months and 4 days ago was my last billable snow.


I'm game, after clean ups.


----------



## CityGuy

How do you post a pic from mobile?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1828687 said:


> How do you post a pic from mobile?


You mean like this???










Tinypic.com..........


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm at 76 degrees now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Time for a Coors, or five!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1828689 said:


> You mean like this???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinypic.com..........


Wait.... You we asking HOW to post pics....not what's IN the pics posted.

My bad.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1828689 said:


> You mean like this???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinypic.com..........


Is there an app? And then just copy and paste link or?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1828661 said:


> Looking for a sled for my wife. 600 or smaller for trail riding. If we'd ever head out west again to ride in the mountains I'll just rent sleds out there.


The polaris indy 600sp is a great sled for trails. That's what the gf rides


----------



## BossPlow614

We will be working until dark on this patio to get as much done as possible. Then covering with a massive tarp or two if needed.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1828696 said:


> Is there an app? And then just copy and paste link or?


Actually it is Tinypic.com.

Uoad the photo using the Message Board size setting.

Copy the IMG tag, entire thing then paste here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Best sled I ever had was a '96 500 liquid cooled.

Would do 85-90 across open areas, light enough my pansy a$$ could get it put of the snow.

The triples get too heavy if you bury them. I'm not comfortable going over 80.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1828703 said:


> Actually it is Tinypic.com.
> 
> Uoad the photo using the Message Board size setting.
> 
> Copy the IMG tag, entire thing then paste here.


Ok how do I copy and paste with this thing? Lgg2


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1828689 said:


> You mean like this???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinypic.com..........


Nice


----------



## cbservicesllc

albhb3;1828680 said:


> thats pretty sweat on a side note rodger goodell is a lying dbag


*Ding! Ding! Ding!*


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1828708 said:


> Nice


We meetin' at the '90's later?


----------



## Camden

SnowGuy73;1828665 said:


> I have one for sale, a fish house that is, $9,000.


That's a beautiful shack you've got there. $9k is a few grand outside of my price range though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1828707 said:


> Ok how do I copy and paste with this thing? Lgg2


I use Chrome as my browser. Should hold your thumb on the link for a couple of seconds and I'll either highlight the whole thing, or at least allow you to move the cursors to highlight, then touch "copy"

Then one here hold down on the empty box and "paste"/will appear.


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;1828700 said:


> The polaris indy 600sp is a great sled for trails. That's what the gf rides


Yes! That's pretty much what I'm looking for.


----------



## CityGuy

http://tinypic.com/m/i76gk5/3

Testing this out


----------



## SnowGuy73

Now I'm down to 70% chance of rain tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1828716 said:


> Now I'm down to 70% chance of rain tomorrow.


And back to mainly before 10:00.....

Clowns!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1828712 said:


> That's a beautiful shack you've got there. $9k is a few grand outside of my price range though.


Thanks, and no problem.

I figured I'd throw it out there.

What are you looking for and what are you looking to spend? I'm always looking at what's out there.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1828713 said:


> I use Chrome as my browser. Should hold your thumb on the link for a couple of seconds and I'll either highlight the whole thing, or at least allow you to move the cursors to highlight, then touch "copy"
> 
> Then one here hold down on the empty box and "paste"/will appear.


Got the link but no pic. Try this again.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You copied the browser link.

There are a set of tags on the side of the page. You copy the IMG tag and paste that.

Oh, and always hold your phone landscape when taking the pic. Tinypic doesn't allow you to rotate.


----------



## CityGuy

How about this time


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1828723 said:


> You copied the browser link.
> 
> There are a set of tags on the side of the page. You copy the IMG tag and paste that.
> 
> Oh, and always hold your phone landscape when taking the pic. Tinypic doesn't allow you to rotate.


Got it now I think. Good info on turning the phone.

Thanks


----------



## CityGuy

IMG]http://i57.tinypic.com/2qbd9b6.jpg[/IMG]

Testing again


----------



## CityGuy

http://tinypic.com/m/i76gk5/3

Test


----------



## CityGuy

Hopefully


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1828730 said:


> Hopefully


There we go. Got it now.

Now that's figured out, sweeper demo today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

What is this thread coming to.....


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1828732 said:


> What is this thread coming to.....


Me figuring out my phone and tons of pics to come.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1828733 said:


> Me figuring out my phone and tons of pics to come.


I look forward to the pics.


----------



## albhb3

the effects of medical majauana people


----------



## SnowGuy73

I don't see pictures...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1828731 said:


> There we go. Got it now.
> 
> Now that's figured out, sweeper demo today.


Shakopee has that one and a re-gen.


----------



## CityGuy

Getting a little dark out here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1828746 said:


> Getting a little dark out here.


Other way.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1828746 said:


> Getting a little dark out here.


You have a very dumb smart phone!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ian says I don't get any rain.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1828750 said:


> You have a very dumb smart phone!


Or operator


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1828744 said:


> Shakopee has that one and a re-gen.


Looking at a non dustless. Work better for our application


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1828753 said:


> Or operator


Ya... Most phones won't let you take an upside down pic.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1828756 said:


> Ya... Most phones won't let you take an upside down pic.


It's not the phone, it's Tinypic. It doesn't auto post the pic the proper way if you don't have the phone the right way.


----------



## Greenery

Camden;1828714 said:


> Yes! That's pretty much what I'm looking for.


Those are certainly a good value. May be able to find a '14 for close to your range.

My Gf rides a skidoo renegade 600. Its a great trail sled. Etec, rmotion, e-start, reverse, plus plenty of room for linq attachments (bags, gas can for me when I run out). Smoothest and most stable trail sled I've ridden.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1828761 said:


> It's not the phone, it's Tinypic. It doesn't auto post the pic the proper way if you don't have the phone the right way.


I've never had that problem....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1828765 said:


> I've never had that problem....


If I hold my S5 "upside down" the pic posts upside down, even though it shows right side up on my phone.

See???


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1828766 said:


> If I hold my S5 "upside down" the pic posts upside down, even though it shows right side up on my phone.


Weird!....


----------



## Green Grass

Do you guys work anymore?


----------



## albhb3

Green Grass;1828770 said:


> Do you guys work anymore?


heck no I sit around and let the gubmit and tax payers take care of me... mericaussmileyflag


----------



## Greenery

albhb3;1828772 said:


> heck no I sit around and let the gubmit and tax payers take care of me... mericaussmileyflag


Hells yeah, I'm jumpin on that bandwagon.

I needs a new cellular phone and a new car. Mortgage payments? Pffff


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1828770 said:


> Do you guys work anymore?


Trying just 7-5.

Seven days / week.


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1828772 said:


> heck no I sit around and let the gubmit and tax payers take care of me... mericaussmileyflag


That'd be nice.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1828770 said:


> Do you guys work anymore?


Never. I just get a paycheck


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1828778 said:


> Never. I just get a paycheck


That'd be even nicer!


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1828778 said:


> Never. I just get a paycheck


We all knew that!


----------



## CityGuy

Is this working better now? Tried holding camera other way.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1828785 said:


> Is this working better now? Tried holding camera other way.


I like that color Silverado.


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1828785 said:


> Is this working better now? Tried holding camera other way.


Yup that's it. Now I got it. Thanks LWN for the help.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1828786 said:


> I like that color Silverado.


Slate metallic grey.
I think it's more blue myself.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1828788 said:


> Slate metallic grey.
> I think it's more blue myself.


Very unique color.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1828788 said:


> Slate metallic grey.
> I think it's more blue myself.


It looks blue in the sun.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1828782 said:


> We all knew that!


Especially SSS.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1828787 said:


> Yup that's it. Now I got it. Thanks LWN for the help.


No probs.....took a while last winter for me to figure it out.

There HAS to be an app that does it earlier.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1828799 said:


> No probs.....took a while last winter for me to figure it out.
> 
> There HAS to be an app that does it earlier.


Looking at a few now. Might have to start a new thread to see what other others are doing.


----------



## qualitycut

Im only at 100% tonight and 90 tomorrow


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1828803 said:


> Im only at 100% tonight and 90 tomorrow


I will take the cool temps without the rain.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1828804 said:


> I will take the cool temps without the rain.


Cold temps hopefully slow the grass down


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1828806 said:


> Cold temps hopefully slow the grass down


That and its better for chubby polar bears like me.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1828808 said:


> That and its better for chubby polar bears like me.


Sure is......


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1828809 said:


> Sure is......


Bring it!..


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1828810 said:


> Bring it!..


70's in a week 10 days out


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1828812 said:


> 70's in a week 10 days out


Better than 80s.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green, what's Boni got burning?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1828822 said:


> Better than 80s.


still t shirt weather. wear a sweat shirt in the morning then t shirt by 10-11


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1828823 said:


> Green, what's Boni got burning?


Sounds like a house


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1828827 said:


> still t shirt weather. wear a sweat shirt in the morning then t shirt by 10-11


Yes mother!


----------



## CityGuy

Any of you guys ever used one of these or have any thoughts on it?

http://www.toro.com/en-us/Homeowner.../Pages/Model.aspx?pid=LawnStripingSystem20601


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1828828 said:


> Sounds like a house


I'm assuming in minnetrista?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1828830 said:


> Any of you guys ever used one of these or have any thoughts on it?
> 
> http://www.toro.com/en-us/Homeowner.../Pages/Model.aspx?pid=LawnStripingSystem20601


Make your own, use a piece of rubber and let it drag.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1828823 said:


> Green, what's Boni got burning?


From Police Clips

Minnetrista - House Fire - 10xx Bayside Ln. Mound, Loretto, Victoria, Maple Plain and others on scene or en route. (Mostly for tankers)


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1828829 said:


> Yes mother!


no. I was complaining. I hate changing all the time.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1828803 said:


> Im only at 100% tonight and 90 tomorrow


same here.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1828832 said:


> Make your own, use a piece of rubber and let it drag.


Does it need to be ridged or just drag on a string type thing.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1828834 said:


> From Police Clips
> 
> Minnetrista - House Fire - 10xx Bayside Ln. Mound, Loretto, Victoria, Maple Plain and others on scene or en route. (Mostly for tankers)


I heard Watertown ans waconia as well.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1828835 said:


> no. I was complaining. I hate changing all the time.


Why not just take off the sweatshirt?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1828839 said:


> Does it need to be ridged or just drag on a string type thing.


You'll want some resistance on it.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1828842 said:


> You'll want some resistance on it.


Ok will have to fab something up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1828832 said:


> Make your own, use a piece of rubber and let it drag.


Use a truck mudflap. Bolt it in on the back of the mower.

I'm there are nonused ones sitting around the shop.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1828846 said:


> Use a truck mudflap. Bolt it in on the back of the mower.
> 
> I'm there are nonused ones sitting around the shop.


Yup, this.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1828845 said:


> Ok will have to fab something up.


I used to make for my standers, then I stopped caring!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Radar doesn't seem to be filling in to much.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1828796 said:


> Especially SSS.


I told you guys. :laughing:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1828841 said:


> Why not just take off the sweatshirt?


I do. but its too cool in the morning. then I have to take it off. hate that


----------



## unit28

Friday Night Partly cloudy, with a low around 37. West northwest wind around 5 mph.

Saturday morning bowhunting ,,,,perfect


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1828853 said:


> I do. but its too cool in the morning. then I have to take it off. hate that


Hmmmmm........


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1828854 said:


> Friday Night Partly cloudy, with a low around 37. West northwest wind around 5 mph.
> 
> Saturday morning bowhunting ,,,,perfect


I was just looking at that low too. Perfect!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1828850 said:


> Radar doesn't seem to be filling in to much.


I bet it rains for an hour and is dry tomorrow. I was banking on a rain day but I have doubts. My forecast is now for "Showers" tonight and early tomorrow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Cold sweats in 2 months.....
http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/uppermissvly_loop.php

All the real mositure is dropping way south.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1828860 said:


> I bet it rains for an hour and is dry tomorrow. I was banking on a rain day but I have doubts. My forecast is now for "Showers" tonight and early tomorrow.


Sounds more like an overnight thing for metro, then mostly SE


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1828860 said:


> I bet it rains for an hour and is dry tomorrow. I was banking on a rain day but I have doubts. My forecast is now for "Showers" tonight and early tomorrow.


I seen that too.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1828861 said:


> Cold sweats in 2 months.....
> http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/uppermissvly_loop.php
> 
> All the real mositure is dropping way south.


I would be glued to the radar with excitement if it was 20º out right now. 



Hamelfire;1828862 said:


> Sounds more like an overnight thing for metro, then mostly SE


I guess so. I'm starting to wonder if we get anything or if it will all just dissipate.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Even if we get rain overnight and not tomorrow it will most likely be a rain day for us lawn donkeys. Ground is so saturated already.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Raining........


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1828867 said:


> Raining........


Blob over you.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1828866 said:


> Even if we get rain overnight and not tomorrow it will most likely be a rain day for us lawn donkeys. Ground is so saturated already.


I make tracks on non irrigated already. Done ask about irrigated lawn. After this if we get 2"-3" I'll need a Jesus mower


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1828866 said:


> Even if we get rain overnight and not tomorrow it will most likely be a rain day for us lawn donkeys. Ground is so saturated already.


I bet. I stepped of a parking lot today and sunk into the grass about 6".

This fashion rocks show on Channel 4 is pretty good....looking. :yow!:


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1828869 said:


> I make tracks on non irrigated already. Done ask about irrigated lawn. After this if we get 2"-3" I'll need a Jesus mower


Same here, its a mess!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1828870 said:


> I bet. I stepped of a parking lot today and sunk into the grass about 6".


Ya, it sucks!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1828823 said:


> Green, what's Boni got burning?


House in Mound


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1828840 said:


> I heard Watertown ans waconia as well.


No hydrants in the area.


----------



## unit28

Anyone watchong SD?


----------



## unit28

Watchong......yep


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1828875 said:


> House in Mound


Thanks.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1828877 said:


> Anyone watchong SD?


Nope, why?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1828881 said:


> Thanks.....


Fancy neighborhood


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1828883 said:


> Fancy neighborhood


Waconia and Victoria are clear.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1828877 said:


> Anyone watchong SD?


It looked to be shrinking to me but I'm no Meteorologist.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Watertown sending another engine.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1828860 said:


> I bet it rains for an hour and is dry tomorrow. I was banking on a rain day but I have doubts. My forecast is now for "Showers" tonight and early tomorrow.


Same.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

Looks like a West to East line starting to pop from Marshall to Rochester...


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1828890 said:


> Watertown sending another engine.


They must have cleared tenders before?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1828894 said:


> They must have cleared tenders before?


Not sure..


----------



## qualitycut

Its been raining in the dakotas all day
Maybe thats whats going to happen here overnight.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1828893 said:


> Looks like a West to East line starting to pop from Marshall to Rochester...


Yea coming north and the stuff in dakotas moving east. Oh oh


----------



## SnowGuy73

Raining here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

According to my hourly it should be 65°, its 74°....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak stating the obvious again..


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1828907 said:


> Novak stating the obvious again..


What a shocker


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1828911 said:


> What a shocker


Yup.........


----------



## Polarismalibu

Looks like it should be a dry day not even 1" here


----------



## skorum03

Sons of anarchy season premier on now


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1828914 said:


> Looks like it should be a dry day not even 1" here


Well, that sure changed!


----------



## Camden

Here's a sled that seems like a good deal. Any of you familiar with it? It's right in my price range.

http://brainerd.craigslist.org/snw/4660208514.html


----------



## qualitycut

Nws still says 1-2 tonight and 1/4-.5 tomorrow


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1828918 said:


> Nws still says 1-2 tonight and 1/4-.5 tomorrow


I bet were screwed either way.


----------



## TKLAWN

Camden;1828917 said:


> Here's a sled that seems like a good deal. Any of you familiar with it? It's right in my price range.
> 
> http://brainerd.craigslist.org/snw/4660208514.html


Pretty sketchy on the details, seems like a craigslist special to me. JMO


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1828922 said:


> I bet were screwed either way.


I sure hope so.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1828917 said:


> Here's a sled that seems like a good deal. Any of you familiar with it? It's right in my price range.
> 
> http://brainerd.craigslist.org/snw/4660208514.html


There a decent sled. That looks like a 2011 so it would have the 550 fan cooled engine. Good trail sled. Only thing about that vs the indy sp is the indy has a more upright riding stance so you won't fatigue nearly as fast.


----------



## Camden

TKLAWN;1828923 said:


> Pretty sketchy on the details, seems like a craigslist special to me. JMO


Yeah, it is a pretty vague ad. No year listed or engine size. I'm hoping he just overlooked those things.


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;1828925 said:


> There a decent sled. That looks like a 2011 so it would have the 550 fan cooled engine. Good trail sled. Only thing about that vs the indy sp is the indy has a more upright riding stance so you won't fatigue nearly as fast.


Fan cooled? That's a major no-no. I was trying to tell from the engine pic if it was liquid but I couldn't tell. Darn...


----------



## IDST

Just got the approval from the wife. picking up a new toolcat with blower and v-plow for this winter


----------



## Bossman 92

Hello my northern friends...just watched my Cleveland Indians fall to your Twins. 

Hope yall can stay dry. Seems you keep getting rained on. Nothing worse than trying to work thru the rain drops.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1828930 said:


> Fan cooled? That's a major no-no. I was trying to tell from the engine pic if it was liquid but I couldn't tell. Darn...


Yeah that's the fan cooled one. All the 550's are fan I believe.

There is a 2014 sp 600 with 1200 miles for 7k with a warranty it was a demo. I'll find you the link for it


----------



## qualitycut

jagext;1828931 said:


> Just got the approval from the wife. picking up a new toolcat with blower and v-plow for this winter


Geez whats with you guys needing your wifes permission on equipment


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1828922 said:


> I bet were screwed either way.


Winner Winner chicken dinner


----------



## Drakeslayer

SnowGuy73;1828890 said:


> Watertown sending another engine.


Yes. They laid on the horn each time they went by my dad's house tonight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

They are dropping counties in MN from the flash flood watch.

I'm with the rest. Not a ton of rain, but probably enough to keep us from worming.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jagext;1828931 said:


> Just got the approval from the wife. picking up a new toolcat with blower and v-plow for this winter


I'd look at a Kubota BX3350, just saying. If you want, you can come out and run mine around. Save you about $15,000 and work better, IMO, unless you have need for the dump box on the TC.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

jagext;1828931 said:


> Just got the approval from the wife. picking up a new toolcat with blower and v-plow for this winter


hahaha I don't ask. never have and never will


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1828934 said:


> Geez whats with you guys needing your wifes permission on equipment


Seriously. I don't think I have ever asked permission for anything. I guess I'm in the minority here.


----------



## Greenery

Camden;1828927 said:


> Yeah, it is a pretty vague ad. No year listed or engine size. I'm hoping he just overlooked those things.


That's actually not too bad of a price with the few extras it Has. Edit - it is a 2011. So maybe not the greatest deal.

Just to compare a new with warranty leftover 2013 IQ shift with a 550 is going for $5999. +tax. Maybe a freebie or two thrown in.

But.. They are fan cooled... I know you said its for your wife but it will be sloooow

I may be wrong on this but I think fan cooled engines get pretty poor gas mileage.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1828943 said:


> hahaha I don't ask. never have and never will


Your the other one.


----------



## CityGuy

Hey Camden give this a try. If you like the banana beer you'll like this.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1828934 said:


> Geez whats with you guys needing your wifes permission on equipment


I don't need it. I also need to buy her more stuff.


----------



## CityGuy

70 and cloudy


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1828948 said:


> Your the other one.


I've managed to skip having a wife so far and buy/do whatever I want.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bossman 92;1828932 said:


> Hello my northern friends...just watched my Cleveland Indians fall to your Twins.
> 
> Hope yall can stay dry. Seems you keep getting rained on. Nothing worse than trying to work thru the rain drops.


Thanks for letting us have one... makes it slightly less embarrassing...

Pouring here in Maple Grove...


----------



## Camden

Bossman 92;1828932 said:


> Hello my northern friends...just watched my Cleveland Indians fall to your Twins.
> 
> Hope yall can stay dry. Seems you keep getting rained on. Nothing worse than trying to work thru the rain drops.


I can't speak for the rest of the sports fans in this state but once the Twins fell 10 games under .500 my interest plummeted. So I was basically done watching them in June LOL


----------



## skorum03

Camden;1828960 said:


> I can't speak for the rest of the sports fans in this state but once the Twins fell 10 games under .500 my interest plummeted. So I was basically done watching them in June LOL


Times two

No rain here yet


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just had a shower move through Wyoming.


----------



## Greenery

Get him down to 5k and there you go.

http://duluth.craigslist.org/snd/4660595825.html

via cPro Craigslist App
Android: http://bit.ly/CL_android
iOS: http://bit.ly/CL_iOS


----------



## qualitycut

And boom goes the radar.


----------



## Ranger620

Greenery;1828964 said:


> Get him down to 5k and there you go.
> 
> http://duluth.craigslist.org/snd/4660595825.html
> 
> via cPro Craigslist App
> Android: http://bit.ly/CL_android
> iOS: http://bit.ly/CL_iOS


Sleds sure have gotten expensive. I used to work for polaris (corprate/Warehouse) in the 90's I bought a 98 xc700 for $3800 on my employee discount. Kinda miss working there. Probably would still be there if they wouldnt have moved to south dakota.


----------



## BossPlow614

Just got soaked while unloading stuff from my truck bed into my enclosed & unhooking dump trailer. I'm hoping this rain is done by 7-8am.


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1828968 said:


> Just got soaked while unloading stuff from my truck bed into my enclosed & unhooking dump trailer. I'm hoping this rain is done by 7-8am.


You can hope in one hand...


----------



## qualitycut

People are so stupid, she wanted plant pricing and i sent them to her, then wanted other one's priced, now she just wants labor prices. Takes her 3 days to email back and wants it done asap now.


----------



## IDST

LwnmwrMan22;1828941 said:


> I'd look at a Kubota BX3350, just saying. If you want, you can come out and run mine around. Save you about $15,000 and work better, IMO, unless you have need for the dump box on the TC.


I will actually use the dump box quite a bit in the summer.


----------



## IDST

didn't so much ask for permision to buy it but to keep it in the garage!

I've been trying to buy her a new car for three years but she is too damn stubborn.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1828971 said:


> People are so stupid, she wanted plant pricing and i sent them to her, then wanted other one's priced, now she just wants labor prices. Takes her 3 days to email back and wants it done asap now.


She probably bought some holmstrup Arbs at Home Depot for $19.99. They will die next year.


----------



## Camden

Greenery;1828964 said:


> Get him down to 5k and there you go.
> 
> http://duluth.craigslist.org/snd/4660595825.html


Saw that earlier. Should I be concerned about the miles or are they built for way more than that?


----------



## Camden

jagext;1828931 said:


> Just got the approval from the wife. picking up a new toolcat with blower and v-plow for this winter


Congrats! I hope it works out well for you. Post pics when you get it.


----------



## BossPlow614

Drakeslayer;1828974 said:


> She probably bought some holmstrup Arbs at Home Depot for $19.99. They will die next year.


Sounds very accurate.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Feels like winter. Waiting to see how much moisture we're going to get and when the done time will be. Also every one seems to be all over the board for amounts


----------



## Greenery

Camden;1828975 said:


> Saw that earlier. Should I be concerned about the miles or are they built for way more than that?


I wouldn't worry too much about it. In my opinion it should go at least 5-6 thousand without engine problems. It will need wear items replaced, clutch maintenance and such.

There is a ton of rental sleds for sale on there that I would probably avoid, All the rush city and wadena ones. I would avoid the arnie ranta ones in st Paul also. Some of the stuff I've read regarding his units sounds pretty shady.


----------



## qualitycut

Looks like stuff from west and south are going to just hit and sit over us.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1828981 said:


> Looks like stuff from west and south are going to just hit and sit over us.


A hit and sit is always a good thing!


----------



## qualitycut

Still 69 degrees here


----------



## Camden

Greenery;1828979 said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about it. In my opinion it should go at least 5-6 thousand without engine problems. It will need wear items replaced, clutch maintenance and such.
> 
> There is a ton of rental sleds for sale on there that I would probably avoid, All the rush city and wadena ones. I would avoid the arnie ranta ones in st Paul also. Some of the stuff I've read regarding his units sounds pretty shady.


Good info, thanks!


----------



## unit28

Rained,,,,,,,,,most of the night?


----------



## SnowGuy73

62° windy overcast.


----------



## CityGuy

56 and cloudy. Breezy


----------



## SnowGuy73

I can't tell how wet it is....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Up to 90% showers today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Talking rain Friday too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1829003 said:


> Up to 90% showers today.


And back to before 14:00.


----------



## qualitycut

This nice cold breeze blowing in the window makes me want to lay in bed all day


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I called my guys off for today.

I'm going back to sleep.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1829012 said:


> This nice cold breeze blowing in the window makes me want to lay in bed all day


Agreed. Perfect!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sprinkles here.


----------



## CityGuy

Light drizzle here


----------



## qualitycut

Rain through noon.


----------



## CityGuy

Weekend is looking good.


----------



## CityGuy

Ready for snow


----------



## SnowGuy73

Well, thisday is shot!


----------



## CityGuy

56 cloudy and light drizzle


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1829021 said:


> Well, thisday is shot!


Better go fishing instead


----------



## SnowGuy73

Anyone else check their rain gauge?

Only 1/10" here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1829023 said:


> Better go fishing instead


I don't have a boat...


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1829024 said:


> Anyone else check their rain gauge?
> 
> Only 1/10" here.


About the same at my house


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1829026 said:


> About the same at my house


I thought I'd be more.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light rain here now.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1829027 said:


> I thought I'd be more.


Figured closer to an inch based on weather Nazi's


----------



## CityGuy

53 and mist


----------



## CityGuy

Going to be an interesting smell afternoon. End of major paving season lunch. Beans, deviled eggs, kraut and brats.


----------



## CityGuy

Boss was just saying he has a gut feeling it's going to be an early above average snowy winter. We shall see.


----------



## mnlefty

SnowGuy73;1829024 said:


> Anyone else check their rain gauge?
> 
> Only 1/10" here.


Looking out the window I can see I didnt get 1/4" because my rain sensor didnt kill the irrigation... and I don't really feel like going out to shut it off.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Novak says heaviest rains stayed away from MN last night.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1829029 said:


> Figured closer to an inch based on weather Nazi's


He's been quite this morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnlefty;1829034 said:


> Looking out the window I can see I didnt get 1/4" because my rain sensor didnt kill the irrigation... and I don't really feel like going out to shut it off.


I hear you.

You find a job yet?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's dropped 3 degrees here since I've been up.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1829036 said:


> Novak says heaviest rains stayed away from MN last night.


No cafe!!!!!


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1829024 said:


> Anyone else check their rain gauge?
> 
> Only 1/10" here.


Same here. Slightly less than the 1-2 inches predicted.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1829042 said:


> Same here. Slightly less than the 1-2 inches predicted.


They were close, this one just slipped away!


----------



## Green Grass

Raining and 50 here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Down to 53° here.


----------



## mnlefty

SnowGuy73;1829038 said:


> I hear you.
> 
> You find a job yet?


I've been back to irrigation all season, actually just changed companies... but just missed another city parks job.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

48 here. Brrrrrrrr...... Doesn't motivate I can hear the wind on top of it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnlefty;1829047 said:


> but just missed another city parks job.


You and me both....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Black hills getting snow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Missed the mark on this one.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1829053 said:


> Missed the mark on this one.


Compared to the with the winter forecast, we were hot.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1829055 said:


> Compared to the with the winter forecast, we were hot.


But this is for summer.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got out of bed and looked.....

Still raining here and we have water standing EVERYWHERE.

apparently we got more rain than some of you guys.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1829056 said:


> But this is for summer.


I know. My comment was tongue in cheek. We WERE hotter than last winter, so they were right.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1829060 said:


> I know. My comment was tongue in cheek. We WERE hotter than last winter, so they were right.


Ah, gotcha.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1829059 said:


> Got out of bed and looked.....
> 
> Still raining here and we have water standing EVERYWHERE.
> 
> apparently we got more rain than some of you guys.


9 showed a map, north and south of the metro got more.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

At least it's warmed up 5 degrees already, back up to 53.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Pouring and the wind is blowing 30 mph. Whheeeeeee......


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1829067 said:


> Pouring and the wind is blowing 30 mph. Whheeeeeee......


About the same here.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://bringmethenews.com/2014/09/1...oman-to-beat-stranger-with-mini-baseball-bat/

What winner


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1829024 said:


> Anyone else check their rain gauge?
> 
> Only 1/10" here.


3/4" at the shop... still raining a bit... held the guys off for a few hours...



SnowGuy73;1829053 said:


> Missed the mark on this one.


Maybe they'll miss the mark on the nasty winter too?


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1829073 said:


> 3/4" at the shop... still raining a bit... held the guys off for a few hours...
> 
> Maybe they'll miss the mark on the nasty winter too?


Maybe.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like it will be raining for a while yet.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Anyone interested in a Snowex 575?


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1829076 said:


> Anyone interested in a Snowex 575?


How much can it hold? Wireless?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1829077 said:


> How much can it hold? Wireless?


Not wireless.


----------



## SnowGuy73

It holds 5.75 cu ft.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1829076 said:


> Anyone interested in a Snowex 575?


Too bad I bought banos. Is it just salt only or can sand be run through it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

575 pretty much just runs bagged salt, unless you fab a vibrator to it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1829084 said:


> 575 pretty much just runs bagged salt, unless you fab a vibrator to it.


OK. Not much use for me then. I'm not real familiar with snow ex


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1829083 said:


> Too bad I bought banos. Is it just salt only or can sand be run through it


Salt only as far as I know....


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1829084 said:


> 575 pretty much just runs bagged salt, unless you fab a vibrator to it.


This has a vibrator on it, all I ran was clearlane.


----------



## Greenery

SnowGuy73;1829086 said:


> Salt only as far as I know....


How much are you looking to get?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Down to 66° in the house, love it!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1829088 said:


> How much are you looking to get?


I'm open to offers. I can get a couple pics here in an hour or so.


----------



## qualitycut

Wow

http://threepercenternation.com/201...lowes-pays-1-6m-settlement-over-2x4-labeling/


----------



## SnowGuy73

Clearing to the west.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1829101 said:


> Wow
> 
> http://threepercenternation.com/201...lowes-pays-1-6m-settlement-over-2x4-labeling/


Hahaha we were actually saying yesterday that soon you'll need to buy a 4x6 to get a 2x4


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1829102 said:


> Clearing to the west.


I was just thinking i'll probably try to get on my garbage sand properties after noon, by myself.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1829107 said:


> I was just thinking i'll probably try to get on my garbage sand properties after noon, by myself.


Just sprinkles here now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1829101 said:


> Wow
> 
> http://threepercenternation.com/201...lowes-pays-1-6m-settlement-over-2x4-labeling/


You gotta be kidding me!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Spoke too soon, raining again.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well crap. That's what I get for getting caught up on paperwork. Sent 3 bids in, all 3 already came back approved get them done ASAP.


----------



## NorthernProServ

jimslawnsnow;1829083 said:


> Too bad I bought banos. Is it just salt only or can sand be run through it


I got a tgs 800 that runs both, been Trying to sell


----------



## NorthernProServ

694 and 35w, 3 MNDOT trucks with plows and lights on running down the road. A little early....I hope anyway


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;1829117 said:


> I got a tgs 800 that runs both, been Trying to sell


Boss has a sale on them currently. What's the details? Any pics? The western I bought from bano spreads sand or salt


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;1829118 said:


> 694 and 35w, 3 MNDOT trucks with plows and lights on running down the road. A little early....I hope anyway


Not sure if its the same as what my county does. But usually in september they do a dry run with everything on. Not sure if they are training drivers or a refresher course. Maybe doing some timing stuff. Don't know. They've been doing this since I was a kid


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1829121 said:


> Not sure if its the same as what my county does. But usually in september they do a dry run with everything on. Not sure if they are training drivers or a refresher course. Maybe doing some timing stuff. Don't know. They've been doing this since I was a kid


This........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Headed downtown to pull weeds. Won't be windy at all on the roof.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1829121 said:


> Not sure if its the same as what my county does. But usually in september they do a dry run with everything on. Not sure if they are training drivers or a refresher course. Maybe doing some timing stuff. Don't know. They've been doing this since I was a kid


Yup.......


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1829121 said:


> Not sure if its the same as what my county does. But usually in september they do a dry run with everything on. Not sure if they are training drivers or a refresher course. Maybe doing some timing stuff. Don't know. They've been doing this since I was a kid


Probably have blades down as well. Lol


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1829123 said:


> Headed downtown to pull weeds. Won't be windy at all on the roof.


what did you pay for cutting edges from crysteel again? heres what they show online

http://crysteeltruck.com/estore.asp?cat=684

and bolts

http://crysteeltruck.com/estore.asp?cat=323


----------



## CityGuy

Man you guys have been busy. The wind sucks and the drizzle makes it cold. Sweeping away.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Talking 8.1" of snow in the black hills.


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## Camden

Is $500 an insult?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1829132 said:


>


I thought you were selling a used spreader? looks new


----------



## Greenery

SnowGuy73;1829129 said:


> Talking 8.1" of snow in the black hills.


Is it pretty wet down there in the s metro yet.

Trying to decide if I should head to EP to do some mowing.


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1829136 said:


> Is it pretty wet down there in the s metro yet.
> 
> Trying to decide if I should head to EP to do some mowing.


I'm not chancing it today, I was leaving makes yesterday.


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1829134 said:


> Is $500 an insult?


Nope, but you're not getting it for that either.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1829135 said:


> I thought you were selling a used spreader? looks new


Its a 2011 model, I take care of my stuff... You know, you've bought from me before.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1829141 said:


> Its a 2011 model, I take care of my stuff... You know, you've bought from me before.


what area of price are you looking to get. I think you told me I cant remeber


----------



## Camden

SnowGuy73;1829140 said:


> Nope, but you're not getting it for that either.


Where do you need to be?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'd say he'll go at $850.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1829143 said:


> Where do you need to be?


I was thinking $900.


----------



## qualitycut

Grass is probably dry with the wind geound isnt.


----------



## SnowGuy73

lwnmwrman22;1829144 said:


> i'd say he'll go at $850.


+ 50.00....


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1829149 said:


> Grass is probably dry with the wind geound isnt.


Ground is soaked here.


----------



## NorthernProServ

jimslawnsnow;1829121 said:


> Not sure if its the same as what my county does. But usually in september they do a dry run with everything on. Not sure if they are training drivers or a refresher course. Maybe doing some timing stuff. Don't know. They've been doing this since I was a kid


Usually don't see them until the end of the month/Oct. doing this. Though it was a little early.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1829148 said:


> I was thinking $900.


looks to be well worth it. I paid a little more for bano's but that one can spread sand


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1829154 said:


> looks to be well worth it. I paid a little more for bano's but that one can spread sand


That have the vibrator for treated products?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1829155 said:


> That have the vibrator for treated products?


I believe so. Its not near as nice as yours. Its a western and doesn't have the correct controller


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1829158 said:


> I believe so. Its not near as nice as yours. Its a western and doesn't have the correct controller


Copy that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Water standing in grass all over N/NE metro. Looks drier the closer I get to downtown.


----------



## qualitycut

Unfortunately with these temps any rain isn't going to dry up quickly


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh, have heavy drizzle pretty much the whole way except for immediate downtown.


----------



## Camden

SnowGuy73;1829148 said:


> I was thinking $900.


Gotta pass, thanks though. It looks like it's in great shape.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1829164 said:


> Gotta pass, thanks though. It looks like it's in great shape.


No problem.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1829163 said:


> Oh, have heavy drizzle pretty much the whole way except for immediate downtown.


Just windy here.


----------



## albhb3

very windy in rosemount...on a side note I ended up in minneapolis at the the executive lounge during work. They could send me there more often, but I still aint tellin the wife


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

albhb3;1829180 said:


> very windy in rosemount...on a side note I ended up in minneapolis at the the executive lounge during work. They could send me there more often, but I still aint tellin the wife


Should have invited me down. I would a helped you, you could a helped me pull weeds off of Washington. A completely even tradeoff.


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1829181 said:


> Should have invited me down. I would a helped you, you could a helped me pull weeds off of Washington. A completely even tradeoff.


seems fair you prob were not awake at 1:30 this morning the managers a nice guy offered to skip cover and free food if I come back besides they didnt want me working untill the customers left, it was a good show


----------



## ryde307

Greenery;1828600 said:


> Nice. My last ski was a 650sx. Its a Rn Superjet 701 all stock other than some handling stuff.
> 
> After riding my buds SJ that's pretty much all done up I will for sure be putting at least a b pipe and a head on it for next year. Mine felt like a turd compared to his, thing was an arm stretcher.
> 
> We will probably be riding Waconia a few more times this year, your more than welcome to come ride with us and try out a Sj.


I ride on Waconia alot I have a blue and white RN SJ. Also with a kawi SXR, a BOB, and a few 650's.



SnowGuy73;1828665 said:


> I have one for sale, a fish house that is, $9,000.


What size is it?



jimslawnsnow;1829127 said:


> what did you pay for cutting edges from crysteel again? heres what they show online
> 
> http://crysteeltruck.com/estore.asp?cat=684
> 
> and bolts
> 
> http://crysteeltruck.com/estore.asp?cat=323


For cutting edges try H/L Mesabi they are good with pricing.



SnowGuy73;1829176 said:


> Just windy here.


Super windy today but hopefully it helps dry things out.


----------



## Ranger620

Sss if you check here today could you say the name of that black top place you recommended. I need a driveway done in elk river this year i think you said they were out of rogers


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1829190 said:


> I ride on Waconia alot I have a blue and white RN SJ. Also with a kawi SXR, a BOB, and a few 650's.
> 
> What size is it?
> 
> For cutting edges try H/L Mesabi they are good with pricing.
> 
> Super windy today but hopefully it helps dry things out.


HL doesn't carry the formed edges Boss uses.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1829190 said:


> What size is it?
> 
> Super windy today but hopefully it helps dry things out.


Fish house is 6.5x16.

I'm hoping the same for tomorrow, but I'm sure everyone will run their irrigation tonight and I will be screwed either way!


----------



## SnowGuy73

You know the ground is saturated when you only got a 1/4" of rain and there is standing water!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1829192 said:


> Sss if you check here today could you say the name of that black top place you recommended. I need a driveway done in elk river this year i think you said they were out of rogers


I think he recommended C & S...


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1829193 said:


> HL doesn't carry the formed edges Boss uses.


I didn't catch the Boss part.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden, a couple sleds on here for you.

http://www.midwestauctions.com/lundeenauction/lundeen_september_25.htm


----------



## CityGuy

View from my office today


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1829201 said:


> View from my office today


Little overtime?


----------



## CityGuy

Partner cleaning inside curb.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Problem with weeding rooftops....waiting for the elevator when the barrels are full.

Next time I'll just throw them over the side of the roof.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1829203 said:


> Little overtime?


Not today. Watershed pays the city to sweep around lake a few times a year.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Jim, here's a fish house for you... Its even down your way.

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/spo/4647925422.html


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1829207 said:


> Not today. Watershed pays the city to sweep around lake a few times a year.


Ah, copy that.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1829208 said:


> Jim, here's a fish house for you... Its even down your way.
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/spo/4647925422.html


Seems a little small and over priced. What size is yours? Wife hates the viking on the side of that one


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1829214 said:


> Seems a little small and over priced. What size is yours? Wife hates the viking on the side of that one


Thought it didnt matter what the wife said


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I forgot what downtown traffic is like.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1829215 said:


> Thought it didnt matter what the wife said


It still doesn't


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1829214 said:


> Seems a little small and over priced. What size is yours? Wife hates the viking on the side of that one


6.5x16.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1829219 said:


> 6.5x16.....


OK. I'll have to look at it at some point


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1829217 said:


> I forgot what downtown traffic is like.


That's why I hate downtown


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1829204 said:


> Partner cleaning inside curb.


2 Guys, 1 Machine???


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1829207 said:


> Not today. Watershed pays the city to sweep around lake a few times a year.


Do they still contract part of that out? I used to do it at my former company...


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1829228 said:


> 2 Guys, 1 Machine???


1 brings sweeper out, other brings truck. So we ride together so it doesn't look like someone is just sitting around. Plus curb on both sides I easier with 2 operators.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1829228 said:


> 2 Guys, 1 Machine???


Its the city remeber


----------



## Greenery

ryde307;1829190 said:


> I ride on Waconia alot I have a blue and white RN SJ. Also with a kawi SXR, a BOB, and a few 650's.
> .


Nice, it sounds like my buddy who rides their more often than me knows you guys. Tj L? You must be JU? Maybe we will see you there.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1829229 said:


> Do they still contract part of that out? I used to do it at my former company...


Yes. Ccontractor 4 times a year. 2 curb to curb, 2 curb only. We just sweep watershed areas in between


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1829235 said:


> Nice, it sounds like my buddy who rides their more often than me knows you guys. Tj L? Maybe we will see you there.


Those things wear a guy out.


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1829197 said:


> I think he recommended C & S...


Yep o think that was it. Thanks


----------



## qualitycut

Just seen the first snow blower commercial


----------



## CityGuy

50 and windy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1829242 said:


> Just seen the first snow blower commercial


2 different groups of people were just at Menard's in Forest Lake buying multiple plow markers for driveways.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1829250 said:


> 2 different groups of people were just at Menard's in Forest Lake buying multiple plow markers for driveways.


Where you one of them??


----------



## jimslawnsnow

People are fricking crazy. Too damn early and warm to snow. Or arleast for it to stick around


----------



## skorum03

What do you guys do for paver driveways? Avoid them? It's a good customer


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1829221 said:


> OK. I'll have to look at it at some point


Sounds good. You know how to reach me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1829242 said:


> Just seen the first snow blower commercial


Oh boy!...


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1829259 said:


> What do you guys do for paver driveways? Avoid them? It's a good customer


I've done/do a few, no troubles at all.


----------



## Greenery

skorum03;1829259 said:


> What do you guys do for paver driveways? Avoid them? It's a good customer


Thick base, proper compaction of sub soil and base.

Your little whacker plate isn't gonna cut it. Make sure and address the overdig from the foundation properly.

*edit. Oohhh you mean for plowing... I guess this is PLOWsite.

I do a few but I have a poly blade on my rear plow I use. Depends on the type of paver as far as using a steel edge IMO.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1829265 said:


> Thick base, proper compaction of sub soil and base.
> 
> Your little whacker plate isn't gonna cut it. Make sure and address the overdig from the foundation properly.


Think he's talking plowing. This IS a plowing site BTW.


----------



## skorum03

Greenery;1829265 said:


> Thick base, proper compaction of sub soil and base.
> 
> Your little whacker plate isn't gonna cut it. Make sure and address the overdig from the foundation properly.


I mean for plowing haha. I know the installation process. Should have clarified that right away


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1829259 said:
 

> What do you guys do for paver driveways? Avoid them? It's a good customer


Buddy of mine does the Key's in Forest Lake, 80% paver lot. Never an issue with steel cutting edge.


----------



## unit28

Adding frost into the grids anywhere where the 
current forecast low is 36 or less saturday morning.


----------



## unit28

Friday Night Patchy frost after 4am. Otherwise, partly cloudy, with a low around 36. Northwest wind around 5 mph becoming calm.

For me


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1829272 said:


> Friday Night Patchy frost after 4am. Otherwise, partly cloudy, with a low around 36. Northwest wind around 5 mph becoming calm.
> 
> For me


I was expecting the usual frost spots to be frosty come Friday/Saturday morning.


----------



## CityGuy

skorum03;1829259 said:


> What do you guys do for paver driveways? Avoid them? It's a good customer


Rubber or poly cutting edge


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1829266 said:


> Think he's talking plowing. This IS a plowing site BTW.


That's what I took it as too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1829280 said:


> Rubber or poly cutting edge


Steel for me...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1829280 said:


> Rubber or poly cutting edge


Don't need to. If it's installed incorrectly they are going to pop out no matter what.

If it's new, never been plowed before.... Might be nervous if I didn't have confidence in the install.

If it's been plowed before, ask the customer if they have any concerns. If not, you shouldn't either.


----------



## unit28

Cicada myth?
Post 75726 vs this friday


----------



## Green Grass

skorum03;1829259 said:


> What do you guys do for paver driveways? Avoid them? It's a good customer


I do a few no problems.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1829282 said:


> Steel for me...


Me two....


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1829259 said:


> What do you guys do for paver driveways? Avoid them? It's a good customer


Leave plow up a bit and Shovel the little left. Do that on my stamped concrere


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1829283 said:


> Don't need to. If it's installed incorrectly they are going to pop out no matter what.
> 
> If it's new, never been plowed before.... Might be nervous if I didn't have confidence in the install.
> 
> If it's been plowed before, ask the customer if they have any concerns. If not, you shouldn't either.


Even correctly its going to have a couple that pop up a tad


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1829288 said:


> Leave plow up a bit and Shovel the little left. Do that on my stamped concrere


I hope you charge handsomely for that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1829289 said:


> Even correctly its going to have a couple that pop up a tad


Nope........


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1829291 said:


> Nope........


Everyone i have ever shoveled has had at least one that you catch a shovel on.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1829235 said:


> Nice, it sounds like my buddy who rides their more often than me knows you guys. Tj L? You must be JU? Maybe we will see you there.


Sure wish I woulda got mine going this year. Lots of fun!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Wonderful outside!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Just saw this on police clips thought it was pretty cool


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1829283 said:


> Don't need to. If it's installed incorrectly they are going to pop out no matter what.
> 
> If it's new, never been plowed before.... Might be nervous if I didn't have confidence in the install.
> 
> If it's been plowed before, ask the customer if they have any concerns. If not, you shouldn't either.


I read somewhere you have to be careful about scratching and rust marks in the spring.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1829325 said:


> I read somewhere you have to be careful about scratching and rust marks in the spring.


Metal will scratch them.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1829325 said:


> rust marks in the spring.


Risk/hazard of hiring a snow provider....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1829329 said:


> Metal will scratch them.


You guys are more than welcome to come out to Key's in Forest Lake.

My buddy has been plowing it with an 8'6" Hiniker V and skid with a bucket.

No scratches, no blocks out of place.

No rust marks.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm up to 30% chance on Friday now.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1829268 said:


> Buddy of mine does the Key's in Forest Lake, 80% paver lot. Never an issue with steel cutting edge.


Good to know. I don't know why it would be any different than just plowing on cement anyways.



LwnmwrMan22;1829283 said:


> Don't need to. If it's installed incorrectly they are going to pop out no matter what.
> 
> If it's new, never been plowed before.... Might be nervous if I didn't have confidence in the install.
> 
> If it's been plowed before, ask the customer if they have any concerns. If not, you shouldn't either.


They switched to us because the last lawn care guy always tore up her grass. I hadn't even thought about snow removal much until just recently



qualitycut;1829288 said:


> Leave plow up a bit and Shovel the little left. Do that on my stamped concrere


Not happening



qualitycut;1829292 said:


> Everyone i have ever shoveled has had at least one that you catch a shovel on.


I believe this to be true



LwnmwrMan22;1829331 said:


> You guys are more than welcome to come out to Key's in Forest Lake.
> 
> My buddy has been plowing it with an 8'6" Hiniker V and skid with a bucket.
> 
> No scratches, no blocks out of place.
> 
> No rust marks.


I'd come there to eat, but we have one in Hudson


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1829331 said:


> You guys are more than welcome to come out to Key's in Forest Lake.
> 
> My buddy has been plowing it with an 8'6" Hiniker V and skid with a bucket.
> 
> No scratches, no blocks out of place.
> 
> No rust marks.


There is no way it doesn't have scratches on it. You can scratch them up with a screw driver.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1829350 said:


> There is no way it doesn't have scratches on it. You can scratch them up with a screw driver.


The only thing I had heard once before was that you can scratch them if you plow on it before everything is frozen, like we get 3" in October or something and its sloppy wet and you plow, I don't know why that would make a difference, but someone was saying something about that once, on plowsite I think


----------



## SnowGuy73

You guys see Coors is tainted with cocaine....

No wonder I can't have just one!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1829334 said:


> I'm up to 30% chance on Friday now.


I am at 40% if that makes you feel better. now go have a


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1829354 said:


> You guys see Coors is tainted with cocaine....
> 
> No wonder I can't have just one!


where did hear that? take any piss tests for job interviews?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1829350 said:


> There is no way it doesn't have scratches on it. You can scratch them up with a screw driver.


I have one drive that I use tractor blowers on but have ran the plow on it a few times. no marks.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1829356 said:


> I am at 40% if that makes you feel better. now go have a


I'm not too worried, this week is shot to hell!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1829357 said:


> where did hear that? take any piss tests for job interviews?


Just had a physical for the fd two weeks ago....


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1829362 said:


> Just had a physical for the fd two weeks ago....


It was on Facebook


----------



## SnowGuy73

http://huzlers.com/fda-finds-thousa...e-production-will-stop-30-days-investigation/


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1829362 said:


> Just had a physical for the fd two weeks ago....


must not be that much


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1829363 said:


> It was on Facebook


Then its got to be true lol


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1829361 said:


> I'm not too worried, this week is shot to hell!


I think I have a full day tomorrow and maybe a half on Friday. damn wind I cant spray or even trim shrubs:yow!:


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1829368 said:


> I think I have a full day tomorrow and maybe a half on Friday. damn wind I cant spray or even trim shrubs:yow!:


About the same.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1829366 said:


> Then its got to be true lol


Well yeah!


----------



## skorum03

DXT ellsworth ford $6200...
Stainless $6650....

Do I pull the trigger?


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1829371 said:


> DXT ellsworth ford $6200...
> Stainless $6650....
> 
> Do I pull the trigger?


Yes, stainless.


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;506170 said:


> Well it looks like we will get 2-4 inches by Tuesday morning I sure hope we don't get too much freezing rain as highs are supposed to be around freezing. The equipment has been patiently waiting since the 26th of April.


Too early for that garbage, This is crazy. I've never plowed in September.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1829388 said:


> Too early for that garbage, This is crazy. I've never plowed in September.


Haha. Cute!


----------



## TKLAWN

skorum03;1829371 said:


> DXT ellsworth ford $6200...
> Stainless $6650....
> 
> Do I pull the trigger?


Yes, and get the 9'2


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1829390 said:


> Haha. Cute!


Easy for you to say Mr. not plowing any more snow guy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1829395 said:


> Easy for you to say Mr. not plowing any more snow guy.


Plowing sucks, ice fishing is where its at!

Haha!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1829396 said:


> Plowing sucks, ice fishing is where its at!
> 
> Haha!


I like plowing for the adrenaline rush.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1829398 said:


> I like plowing for the adrenaline rush.


I like fishing for the alcohol consumption and free meals!


----------



## Camden

skorum03;1829371 said:


> DXT ellsworth ford $6200...
> Stainless $6650....
> 
> Do I pull the trigger?


No way. Get a Western and go to sleep each night before a storm knowing that you're running the best plow you can buy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1829405 said:


> No way. Get a Western and go to sleep each night before a storm knowing that you're running the best plow you can buy.


Ppfffttttt... Who the hell sleeps the night before a storm?!?!?!?

Or is that the issue?!?!?!?!


----------



## skorum03

TKLAWN;1829391 said:


> Yes, and get the 9'2


How heavy is the 9'2? I didn't even ask for that price. Never really considered it


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1829354 said:


> You guys see Coors is tainted with cocaine....
> 
> No wonder I can't have just one!


So many questions answered.


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;1829405 said:


> No way. Get a Western and go to sleep each night before a storm knowing that you're running the best plow you can buy.


Exactly. ......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;1829407 said:


> How heavy is the 9'2? I didn't even ask for that price. Never really considered it


Its heavy...


----------



## Camden

skorum03;1829407 said:


> How heavy is the 9'2? I didn't even ask for that price. Never really considered it


They're about 1,000lbs. The specs are on their website.

But seriously, get a Western.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1829405 said:


> No way. Get a Western and go to sleep each night before a storm knowing that you're running the best plow you can buy.


Yeah, yeah, yeah...


----------



## skorum03

Camden;1829417 said:


> They're about 1,000lbs. The specs are on their website.
> 
> But seriously, get a Western.


How comparable is the western price to the boss on the MVP 3 or whatever it is

Local western dealer is about the same distance. Actually local western dealer deals boss too last time I checked. Fred's tire in Stillwater


----------



## Polarismalibu

skorum03;1829428 said:


> How comparable is the western price to the boss on the MVP 3 or whatever it is
> 
> Local western dealer is about the same distance. Actually local western dealer deals boss too last time I checked. Fred's tire in Stillwater


I was quoted $6,595 installed with a deflector $5995 cash and carry for a 9'6 mvp3 additional $690 for a set of add on wings


----------



## SnowGuy73

43° calm clear.


----------



## CityGuy

42 partly cloudy


----------



## SnowGuy73

No motivation today...


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1829449 said:


> No motivation today...


None over here either.


----------



## CityGuy

44 partly Cloudy


----------



## SnowGuy73

No dew......


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1829449 said:


> No motivation today...


Pm me your number. I'd be interested in your snowex spreader.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1829388 said:


> Too early for that garbage, This is crazy. I've never plowed in September.


Bring it. Were not ready so let it snow.


----------



## CityGuy

Hey Green, what time you delivering tonight? You going to bring my pizza over?


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1829461 said:


> Hey Green, what time you delivering tonight? You going to bring my pizza over?


I am not till late 8 to close.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1829463 said:


> I am not till late 8 to close.


Well guess we will eat a little earlier than that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sprinkles in Eden prairie.


----------



## CityGuy

45 and partly Cloudy


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1829456 said:


> Pm me your number. I'd be interested in your snowex spreader.


Stand by for pm.


----------



## Green Grass

45 and a big orange ball is trying to come up.


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;1829474 said:


> 45 and a big orange ball is trying to come up.


Might want to pack the hat and gloves for mowing this morning. It's a bit nippley out!


----------



## CityGuy

Oh yeah fork lift training. Now I can be osha legal to use it.


----------



## CityGuy

Snowing in rapid city this morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1829480 said:


> Snowing in rapid city this morning.


8.4" last prediction I saw.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1829481 said:


> 8.4" last prediction I saw.


Yuck. They can ha e it. What are you going to do if it snows before your contracts are up?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I would think he's notified his customers he is no longer plowing, so they should know to find someone already.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1829449 said:


> No motivation today...


Same here!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Had a call from a local restaurant yesterday. They need a plow guy, theirs isn't doing it anymore.

I told them what I would charge by the hour, and they said I was completely out of line. I said that's what I charge, and I'm in business, unlike your guy that doesn't plow anymore.

I then said what difference is it if I charge $xxx and your guy charges $xxx but we get it done in 1/2 the time. This is why I don't put out an hourly number.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1829494 said:


> I would think he's notified his customers he is no longer plowing, so they should know to find someone already.


Some commercials won't have or allow 2 contract for the same property at the same time. I have 3 like that. Mine run from April 15th to November 15th and the plow company runs the rest of the time. 3 different owner/management groups


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1829496 said:


> Had a call from a local restaurant yesterday. They need a plow guy, theirs isn't doing it anymore.
> 
> I told them what I would charge by the hour, and they said I was completely out of line. I said that's what I charge, and I'm in business, unlike your guy that doesn't plow anymore.
> 
> I then said what difference is it if I charge $xxx and your guy charges $xxx but we get it done in 1/2 the time. This is why I don't put out an hourly number.


So don't. I have them ask all the time hourly crap. I say it this per time,per month or per season. If they don't like it they take a jump in the lake


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1829496 said:


> Had a call from a local restaurant yesterday. They need a plow guy, theirs isn't doing it anymore.
> 
> I told them what I would charge by the hour, and they said I was completely out of line. *I said that's what I charge, and I'm in business, unlike your guy that doesn't plow anymore.*
> 
> I then said what difference is it if I charge $xxx and your guy charges $xxx but we get it done in 1/2 the time. This is why I don't put out an hourly number.


:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1829496 said:


> Had a call from a local restaurant yesterday. They need a plow guy, theirs isn't doing it anymore.
> 
> I told them what I would charge by the hour, and they said I was completely out of line. I said that's what I charge, and I'm in business, unlike your guy that doesn't plow anymore.
> 
> I then said what difference is it if I charge $xxx and your guy charges $xxx but we get it done in 1/2 the time. This is why I don't put out an hourly number.


What do you mean you don't put out an hourly number? Like your rate or an estimated time?


----------



## SSS Inc.

We have a few hourly deals but they are pretty big. Like you said lawnmwr ..you can't compare companies based on the hourly rate. I know we move way faster and more efficient than a lot of the guys I see during a storm.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1829487 said:


> Yuck. They can ha e it. What are you going to do if it snows before your contracts are up?


It won't!...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1829545 said:


> What do you mean you don't put out an hourly number? Like your rate or an estimated time?


Hourly rate..... If my smaller flat rate customers knew what I was basing my monthly rate off of, we would never do it.

2005 it looks like I charged $366.75 per hour for each of two trucks when we plowed a total of 7 times.

Last year it seems I charged about $17.86.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Feels a lot warmer than 54° in the sun.


----------



## SnowGuy73

is it supposed to rain?


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1829561 said:


> Feels a lot warmer than 54° in the sun.


Yea its gorgeous out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1829569 said:


> Yea its gorgeous out.


Agreed!...


----------



## skorum03

I had gloves on while mowing this morning


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1829571 said:


> I had gloves on while mowing this morning


I forgot mine!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Has SSS posted lately? Ty Hoffman found in Shakopee.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1829567 said:


> is it supposed to rain?


A few dozen drops out west.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1829578 said:


> Has SSS posted lately? Ty Hoffman found in Shakopee.


Well we know it wasn't Snow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1829581 said:


> A few dozen drops out west.


Looking dark that way.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Maybe he's been hiding at our shop. Hmmmm. ?!?!?! 

I think they found him at Arbys. I go to that one all the time. If it was a rain day I could have spotted him and got the reward.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1829588 said:


> Maybe he's been hiding at our shop. Hmmmm. ?!?!?!
> 
> I think they found him at Arbys. I go to that one all the time. If it was a rain day I could have spotted him and got the reward.


I was at the other one in town yesterday around that time...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bump....

We were too far down on the list!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1829613 said:


> Bump....
> 
> We were too far down on the list!


Some of us work!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1829587 said:


> Looking dark that way.


Few light showers on my way home.


----------



## CityGuy

I know it has been talked about in here and searching did not help much, what is the states definition o f a commercial vehicle? More specifically is a pick up no matter what size considered commercial if it has a company name on it? And do they have to follow the rule(s) regarding cell phone usage? Don't they have to use a Bluetooth? I know state and municipal have an exemption while diving.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1829628 said:


> I know it has been talked about in here and searching did not help much, what is the states definition o f a commercial vehicle? More specifically is a pick up no matter what size considered commercial if it has a company name on it? And do they have to follow the rule(s) regarding cell phone usage? Don't they have to use a Bluetooth? I know state and municipal have an exemption while diving.


Any truck with a company name is considered commercial


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1829629 said:


> Any truck with a company name is considered commercial


So then the no phone use without Bluetooth would apply?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1829629 said:


> Any truck with a company name is considered commercial


No. Any vehicle used for commercial purposes is a commercial vehicle.

You can be driving your kids to school in a vehicle with a company name, and it's personal use.

You can be driving in a personal (unmarked) vehicle, using it for a commercial purpose and it's a commercial vehicle.

If you're working, you'd better be using Bluetooth or be completely on the lookout.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1829636 said:


> No. Any vehicle used for commercial purposes is a commercial vehicle.
> 
> You can be driving your kids to school in a vehicle with a company name, and it's personal use.
> 
> You can be driving in a personal (unmarked) vehicle, using it for a commercial purpose and it's a commercial vehicle.
> 
> If you're working, you'd better be using Bluetooth or be completely on the lookout.


So guy today in truck with xyz company name on it that parts of some sort in on phone likely working should not have had phone glued to his ear.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1829642 said:


> So guy today in truck with xyz company name on it that parts of some sort in on phone likely working should not have had phone glued to his ear.


Say what now???


----------



## albhb3

yea its not a very good idea for some of you owners it would be a total of 12,000$ thats alot of bluetooths


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1829620 said:


> Some of us work!


But there were clouds in the sky, normally that means you are affaid to spread mulch or lay sod!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1829642 said:


> So guy today in truck with xyz company name on it that parts of some sort in on phone likely working should not have had phone glued to his ear.


You wouldn't believe how many business vehicles I see with the phone up to their ear


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1829663 said:


> You wouldn't believe how many business vehicles I see with the phone up to their ear


Me?.........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1829665 said:


> Me?.........


Well you were one, but you were in a parking lot. Not sure what the law states for that


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1829665 said:


> Me?.........


X2. Most of the time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Slightly off topic of the current conversation ..... Most inspectors will tell you USDOT # before company name.

You can have your name, but if you don't have your USDOT number, you are in aviation. Not the other way around. You can have a USDOT #, no company name and you are legal.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1829668 said:


> X2. Most of the time.


I put mine in my lap and turn the Speaker on. Then keep my hands visible.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1829668 said:


> X2. Most of the time.


All the time here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1829670 said:


> Slightly off topic of the current conversation ..... Most inspectors will tell you USDOT # before company name.
> 
> You can have your name, but if you don't have your USDOT number, you are in aviation. Not the other way around. You can have a USDOT #, no company name and you are legal.


That's all I have now is dot #


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1829674 said:


> I put mine in my lap and turn the Speaker on. Then keep my hands visible.


I usually drive one handed anyway.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1829670 said:


> Slightly off topic of the current conversation ..... Most inspectors will tell you USDOT # before company name.
> 
> You can have your name, but if you don't have your USDOT number, you are in aviation. Not the other way around. You can have a USDOT #, no company name and you are legal.


The last one I had the joy of talking to told me you have to have the name, city and state you are out of and Dot numbers.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1829668 said:


> X2. Most of the time.


I use my fancy radio as long as I am alone.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1829688 said:


> The last one I had the joy of talking to told me you have to have the name, city and state you are out of and Dot numbers.


I think they all say something different.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1829654 said:


> Say what now???


Guy in pick up labeled xyz company talking on phone almost hit me today. Which got me thinking why is his phone glued to his ear in a" commercial vehicle" . Thought he had to have a Bluetooth in a labeled truck.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1829692 said:


> I think they all say something different.


That I would agree with.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1829692 said:


> I think they all say something different.


True.........


----------



## CityGuy

Green ordered up and delivered. Spot 10 to the fund plus 10%


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1829696 said:


> Guy in pick up labeled xyz company talking on phone almost hit me today. Which got me thinking why is his phone glued to his ear in a" commercial vehicle" . Thought he had to have a Bluetooth in a labeled truck.


He does.

There as just a post on the MN DOT Sting location page talking about this.

Up to a $2,700 state fine and $11,000 federal fine.

And it's hard to type after being on a mower all day with no gloves.


----------



## CityGuy

54 and cloudy


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1829670 said:


> Slightly off topic of the current conversation ..... Most inspectors will tell you USDOT # before company name.
> 
> You can have your name, but if you don't have your USDOT number, you are in aviation. Not the other way around. You can have a USDOT #, no company name and you are legal.


The name is required also I got a ticket last year for that


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1829701 said:


> He does.
> 
> There as just a post on the MN DOT Sting location page talking about this.
> 
> Up to a $2,700 state fine and $11,000 federal fine.
> 
> And it's hard to type after being on a mower all day with no gloves.


Ok that's what I thought.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1829700 said:


> Green ordered up and delivered. Spot 10 to the fund plus 10%


I'm confused...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1829703 said:


> The name is required also I got a ticket last year for that


Oh no!....


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1829706 said:


> I'm confused...


Waverly FD delivering pizza and 10 % plus tips goes to fallen firefighters fund


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1829711 said:


> Waverly FD delivering pizza and 10 % plus tips goes to fallen firefighters fund


Oh, cool!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

https://dps.mn.gov/divisions/msp/commercial-vehicles/Pages/faqs.aspx


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got a buddy that drives a tri-axle with only USDOT#, no name and he's never been given a ticket.





Christ I need some hand warmers.......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1829730 said:


> Got a buddy that drives a tri-axle with only USDOT#, no name and he's never been given a ticket.
> 
> Christ I need some hand warmers.......


i have a good pair of hand warmer. its called my wife. now go to your wife and warm then up


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1829713 said:


> https://dps.mn.gov/divisions/msp/commercial-vehicles/Pages/faqs.aspx


Every time that link gets posted I end up reading the whole thing.

I've been guilty of this one a few times. Who would have thought a case of beer in the back of a Tri-axle Dump Truck would be an issue. It's not like I was going to jump in the bed and start hammering beers. 

"May I transport alcoholic beverages in a commercial vehicle?
No. Alcoholic beverages may only be transported in a commercial motor vehicle as part of a manifested load. "


----------



## SnowGuy73

I think we are all guilty of one or two on there.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1829768 said:


> I think we are all guilty of one or two on there.


I know I am.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1829765 said:


> Every time that link gets posted I end up reading the whole thing.
> 
> I've been guilty of this one a few times. Who would have thought a case of beer in the back of a Tri-axle Dump Truck would be an issue. It's not like I was going to jump in the bed and start hammering beers.
> 
> "May I transport alcoholic beverages in a commercial vehicle?
> No. Alcoholic beverages may only be transported in a commercial motor vehicle as part of a manifested load. "


Yea i never knew that, a few years ago i got yelled at for having an empty bottle of vodka in the back that i picked up at a property.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1829771 said:


> I know I am.


You're exempt.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I didn't know tint was 70% on commercial vehicles, I'm way below that!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1829775 said:


> You're exempt.


Only on city time. Not for buddy of mine I work for on occasion


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1829779 said:


> Only on city time. Not for buddy of mine I work for on occasion


Luckily cvi don't work as much on weekends.


----------



## SSS Inc.

While I sit here getting increasingly angry watching video's from 9/11/2001 I felt the need to post something about it. I hope this country truly does not forget what happened this day 13 years ago. I know a lot of you are firefighters and military and I thank you for your service. ussmileyflag


----------



## qualitycut

https://m.facebook.com/AgaveKitchenOwner

Scroll down to the video on there, pretty cool


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1829786 said:


> While I sit here getting increasingly angry watching video's from 9/11/2001 I felt the need to post something about it. I hope this country truly does not forget what happened this day 13 years ago. I know a lot of you are firefighters and military and I thank you for your service. ussmileyflag


I was getting enraged just listening to the audio on the radio today!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1829793 said:


> https://m.facebook.com/AgaveKitchenOwner
> 
> Scroll down to the video on there, pretty cool


That's cool.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1829794 said:


> I was getting enraged just listening to the audio on the radio today!


Me too........


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1829800 said:


> Me too........


Weird to think about it. 13 years ago already and truly seems like yesterday. Where does the time go?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1829800 said:


> Me too........


You want the link to real time coverage on 9/11?

Or is that what you've been watching?

That's the one I get mesmerized by.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1829804 said:


> You want the link to real time coverage on 9/11?
> 
> Or is that what you've been watching?
> 
> That's the one I get mesmerized by.


The two film makers riding alone with Fdny engine 7 and ladder 1?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Or the one that has the clock in the corner the whole time?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1829804 said:


> You want the link to real time coverage on 9/11?
> 
> Or is that what you've been watching?
> 
> That's the one I get mesmerized by.


The history channel is what I'm watching. All sorts of different videos put in sequence. When they get to the last guy standing in one of the buildings putting on a silver respirator thing I might lose it.


----------



## qualitycut

Im watching something on the history channel right now.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1829777 said:


> I didn't know tint was 70% on commercial vehicles, I'm way below that!


A family friend just got a ticket this morning for having 13% window tint in her car


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1829812 said:


> A family friend just got a ticket this morning for having 13% window tint in her car


Mine is 26%.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1829811 said:


> Im watching something on the history channel right now.


That's the one with the clock.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have the link to YouTube video of the whole thing in real time from CNN.

It's amazing to go from the usual morning stock report, to "ladies and gentlemen we have breaking news" to them trying to get live reports from the building, to the complete sadness.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1829815 said:


> That's the one with the clock.


O yeah, seen that one before.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1829817 said:


> I have the link to YouTube video of the whole thing in real time from CNN.
> 
> It's amazing to go from the usual morning stock report, to "ladies and gentlemen we have breaking news" to them trying to get live reports from the building, to the complete sadness.


I'd like to see that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

They had to go to commercial with those firefighters carrying g hoses in, eh?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1829813 said:


> Mine is 26%.


Better not go to Austin from Owatonna. Same fool will pull you over and ticket you. What is legal? I have no idea


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1829822 said:


> Better not go to Austin from Owatonna. Same fool will pull you over and ticket you. What is legal? I have no idea


50% personal vehicles, 70% commercial.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1829824 said:


>


Thank you sir.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1829827 said:


> 50% personal vehicles, 70% commercial.


So then why did she get a ticket for 13%?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak.... What a tool!


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1829830 said:


> So then why did she get a ticket for 13%?


Lesser percent the darker it lets in 17%


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1829830 said:


> So then why did she get a ticket for 13%?


Its the percentage of light passing through. Lower the number the less light pass.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1829824 said:


>


And there talking about stock for boeing at the beginning


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1829834 said:


> Its the percentage of light passing through. Lower the number the less light pass.


Ahh I see. That's why I've never been a fan of a lot of tint. I never understood it


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1829837 said:


> Ahh I see. That's why I've never been a fan of a lot of tint. I never understood it


I've never owned a vehicle without it, I love it!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1829824 said:


>


Man, the conspiracy theorists really come out of the woodwork in the comment section. Yikes.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1829815 said:


> That's the one with the clock.


102 minutes that change America


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1829836 said:


> And there talking about stock for boeing at the beginning


I think that's some of what I find fascinating. Totally unedited. Real life as it happened.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1829842 said:


> Man, the conspiracy theorists really come out of the woodwork in the comment section. Yikes.


Clowns!!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1829847 said:


> 102 minutes that change America


Yup, that's it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ooooppp...just had a frost advisory issued for me.


----------



## ryde307

Greenery;1829235 said:


> Nice, it sounds like my buddy who rides their more often than me knows you guys. Tj L? You must be JU? Maybe we will see you there.


Correct. Who's your buddy?




SSS Inc.;1829765 said:


> Every time that link gets posted I end up reading the whole thing.
> 
> I've been guilty of this one a few times. Who would have thought a case of beer in the back of a Tri-axle Dump Truck would be an issue. It's not like I was going to jump in the bed and start hammering beers.
> 
> "May I transport alcoholic beverages in a commercial vehicle?
> No. Alcoholic beverages may only be transported in a commercial motor vehicle as part of a manifested load. "


If it is being used for work purpose. If it is a saturday and you drive a company truck during off time it is ok. But if it's friday and during lunch break you grab a case of beer for the weekend it is illegal.



SnowGuy73;1829803 said:


> Weird to think about it. 13 years ago already and truly seems like yesterday. Where does the time go?


I had drill at the fire station tonight. We all talked about where we were and what we were doing. I was a junior in highschool in photography class and watched the second plane hit live.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1829713 said:


> https://dps.mn.gov/divisions/msp/commercial-vehicles/Pages/faqs.aspx


I have a copy of this in the trucks : )

You never know when you might need to correct someone.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;1829813 said:


> Mine is 26%.


18% got me in trouble


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1829850 said:


> I think that's some of what I find fascinating. Totally unedited. Real life as it happened.


That was very interesting. Crazy on how many theories they had to start with.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1829866 said:


> Correct. Who's your buddy?
> 
> 
> If it is being used for work purpose. If it is a saturday and you drive a company truck during off time it is ok. But if it's friday and during lunch break you grab a case of beer for the weekend it is illegal.
> 
> I had drill at the fire station tonight. We all talked about where we were and what we were doing. I was a junior in highschool in photography class and watched the second plane hit live.


My dad and I were mowing the Wal-Mart in Oak Park Heights. 9 days later I was supposed to fly to Germany and spend 2.5 weeks in Europe with the in-laws.

Ended up driving to Chicago and catching the Vikes/Bears game.

Even though flights had resumed a week or so before we were supposed to fly, we didn't know what might happen once we were in Europe.

Haven't gotten further than D.C. since.


----------



## Camden

My wife's OEM window tint on her Volvo S60 was too dark. I didn't touch the windows on that thing but yet I had to pay some dude at a body shop to remove the factory tint. Unbelievable.


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1829807 said:


> Or the one that has the clock in the corner the whole time?


That show is very intense.


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1829777 said:


> I didn't know tint was 70% on commercial vehicles, I'm way below that!


Not if you have sensitive eyes 

But really, I actually do.


----------



## CityGuy

45 and cloudy


----------



## SnowGuy73

45° calm clouds.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Minimal dew.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1829866 said:


> I had drill at the fire station tonight. We all talked about where we were and what we were doing. I was a junior in highschool in photography class and watched the second plane hit live.


I was one year out of high school and building a retaining wall in Bloomington.


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1829889 said:


> Not if you have sensitive eyes
> 
> But really, I actually do.


Hahahahah!

Nice.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1829865 said:


> Ooooppp...just had a frost advisory issued for me.


Bring it!...


----------



## CityGuy

44 and cloudy


----------



## CityGuy

So ready to clean up Kimball tomorrow. Burning down a house for training.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

What do ya know?? No rain in the forecast next week.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1829913 said:


> I was one year out of high school and building a retaining wall in Bloomington.


I was installing irrigation when it happened. Shortly after we had a full call back to station due to what was thought to be a credible threat to the IDS tower.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1829921 said:


> What do ya know?? No rain in the forecast next week.


That will change.


----------



## CityGuy

I am so ready for snow.


----------



## CityGuy

Hey Green what are they building in Delano near Coburns?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1829922 said:


> I was installing irrigation when it happened. Shortly after we had a full call back to station due to what was thought to be a credible threat to the IDS tower.


I think I remember that.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1829927 said:


> I think I remember that.


Remember it like it was yesterday. Both the guy and I was working with were both firefighters.

Kinda like the 35w bridge collapse. We had a call in due to no medics available.


----------



## CityGuy

43 and cloudy


----------



## CityGuy

Really quiet in here this morning.


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like the temps will be back to normal next week with highs near 70.


----------



## CityGuy

The new blond on the 4 morning show isn't bad.


----------



## CityGuy

Feels a little chilly outside. Light jacket and glove kinda morning.


----------



## skorum03

Hamelfire;1829922 said:


> I was installing irrigation when it happened. Shortly after we had a full call back to station due to what was thought to be a credible threat to the IDS tower.


I was in the 4th grade sitting in the kitchen eating a bowl of fruit loops. Saw the second plane hit live and instantly learned what terrorism was.


----------



## CityGuy

Well time to get to it. Check in around lunch.


----------



## CityGuy

skorum03;1829939 said:


> I was in the 4th grade sitting in the kitchen eating a bowl of fruit loops. Saw the second plane hit live and instantly learned what terrorism was.


God I feel old.


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1829939 said:


> I was in the 4th grade sitting in the kitchen eating a bowl of fruit loops. Saw the second plane hit live and instantly learned what terrorism was.


4th grade?!?!

Holy hell!


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1829925 said:


> Hey Green what are they building in Delano near Coburns?


A hotel. ....


----------



## Green Grass

42 it is to dang cold for this.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1829942 said:


> 4th grade?!?!
> 
> Holy hell!


Holy I always thought that I was young I was in 9th grade English.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I was working in a hog farrowing barn. When I got there I told the other something was going on. Radio was on the whole day but we made too much noise to hear anything. We took lunch and were talking about what a perfect day it was out. Realized the manager came in and turned the radio off. So we turned it back on and heard everything that went on while we were working.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

It rained down here over night


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1829944 said:


> 42 it is to dang cold for this.


I would like to disagree.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1829950 said:


> I would like to disagree.


The weather is nice but to cold to be on a mower.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1829952 said:


> The weather is nice but to cold to be on a mower.


I would like to disagree.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1829952 said:


> The weather is nice but to cold to be on a mower.


I have 2 mowers with heaters


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1829836 said:


> And there talking about stock for boeing at the beginning


And Nokia was the big phone manufacturer... Like who has a Nokia any more? The iPhone wasn't even invented yet...



SSS Inc.;1829842 said:


> Man, the conspiracy theorists really come out of the woodwork in the comment section. Yikes.


What a bunch of turds...



LwnmwrMan22;1829850 said:


> I think that's some of what I find fascinating. Totally unedited. Real life as it happened.


It is fascinating... I remember being glued to the TV... still am every year...



SnowGuy73;1829913 said:


> I was one year out of high school and building a retaining wall in Bloomington.


I was a Sophomore in HS... watched the second plane hit live... instantly knew some cafe was up...



Hamelfire;1829928 said:


> Remember it like it was yesterday. Both the guy and I was working with were both firefighters.
> 
> Kinda like the 35w bridge collapse. We had a call in due to no medics available.


I remember hearing the call County squads on the North main... a bridge collapse... I thought "That's impossible..."



skorum03;1829939 said:


> I was in the 4th grade sitting in the kitchen eating a bowl of fruit loops. Saw the second plane hit live and instantly learned what terrorism was.


Very sad that many young kids had to learn what this is...


----------



## NorthernProServ

skorum03;1829939 said:


> I was in the 4th grade sitting in the kitchen eating a bowl of fruit loops. Saw the second plane hit live and instantly learned what terrorism was.


7th grade social studies here, remember teacher's running around turning on tvs, then they made them shut them all of.


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## Greenery

ryde307;1829866 said:


> Correct. Who's your buddy?


Tyler from Boni


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

No frost here, but it may as well be raining, f'n dew.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1829966 said:


> No frost here, but it may as well be raining, f'n dew.


Very minimal here.


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1829942 said:


> 4th grade?!?!
> 
> Holy hell!


Well I am only 22 haha


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1829969 said:


> Well I am only 22 haha


Makes sense I guess.....

I'm too old for this!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Still raining down here. Must be a couple tenths so far


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1829960 said:


>


Cafe that!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1829974 said:


> Still raining down here. Must be a couple tenths so far


Lucky you!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1829980 said:


> Cafe that!


Hahahahah.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1829980 said:


> Cafe that!


Better that than the 40" of wet slop they got last year.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1829988 said:


> Better that than the 40" of wet slop they got last year.


This is true.


----------



## NorthernProServ

34 for low tonight from weatherbug


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS says patchy frost.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I have a low of 32°.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Back up to a 30% chance of rain after 13:00 today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1830043 said:


> Back up to a 30% chance of rain after 13:00 today.


I am too, but I don't see it. All the rain is in IA, again.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1830039 said:


> I have a low of 32°.


Yikes! I better go grab a few back flow kits!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1830047 said:


> I am too, but I don't see it. All the rain is in IA, again.


I saw that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1830049 said:


> Yikes! I better go grab a few back flow kits!


I think you'll be ok.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1830049 said:


> Yikes! I better go grab a few back flow kits!


You'll be fine


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1830053 said:


> I think you'll be ok.


Probably... but in 12 years of doing this I've seen some odd cafe... usually stuff that hasn't been maintained...

If anything its a good reminder to stock up now before the rush and everyone's out


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1830057 said:


> Probably... but in 12 years of doing this I've seen some odd cafe... usually stuff that hasn't been maintained...
> 
> If anything its a good reminder to stock up now before the rush and everyone's out


I hear you.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1830057 said:


> Probably... but in 12 years of doing this I've seen some odd cafe... usually stuff that hasn't been maintained...
> 
> If anything its a good reminder to stock up now before the rush and everyone's out


I just tell everyone to run there system.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Snowing in Alexandria....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1830065 said:


> I just tell everyone to run there system.


All of my idiot customers still are so no trouble here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Rain, or snow starting to develop to the nw.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Been rain on and off all morning. We are mowing. On lunch break at Hardee's


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1830082 said:


> Been rain on and off all morning. We are mowing. On lunch break at Hardee's


Bring me two hot ham and cheese!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sprinkles in Shakopee.


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1829913 said:


> I was one year out of high school and building a retaining wall in Bloomington.


I was getting ready to go to school. I was in 5th grade.  I remember my dad calling he and saying to turn on the news. At that age I didn't really understand what exactly was going on.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1830084 said:


> Bring me two hot ham and cheese!


We're gone now


----------



## NorthernProServ

Frost advisory issued


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1830092 said:


> We're gone now


Thanks for helping out!


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1830106 said:


> Frost advisory issued


Great, parents are out of town and they could fill a garage with all the plants.


----------



## qualitycut

Boy that white castle lunch hit with vengeance


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1830113 said:


> Boy that white castle lunch hit with vengeance


Always does..


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1830113 said:


> Boy that white castle lunch hit with vengeance


That sounds so good right now!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1829943 said:


> A hotel. ....


Are you serious?


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1830113 said:


> Boy that white castle lunch hit with vengeance


They're called sliders for a reason


----------



## CityGuy

52 and cloudy


----------



## CityGuy

Great. AP is in trouble in Texas. There goes the season.


----------



## NorthernProServ

49 out, had gloves on the whole day while on the mower, chilly breeze out of the north


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1830130 said:


> Are you serious?


Yep............


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Apparently it hailed or sleeted in Owatonna. We worked in rain showers all day


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1830140 said:


> Yep............


Looks like a small foot print for that?


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1830146 said:


> Looks like a small foot print for that?


It's not going to be very big.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1830133 said:


> Great. AP is in trouble in Texas. There goes the season.


Meh, we have a little bit of a pass game and other options... Patterson had more yards in the first game anyway...


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like mid 60's for next week.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Hamelfire;1830151 said:


> Looks like mid 60's for next week.


Good.......


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1830149 said:


> It's not going to be very big.


Wow looks to be the size of a gas station.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1830153 said:


> Wow looks to be the size of a gas station.


For some reason less then 100 rooms sticks in my mind.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1830133 said:


> Great. AP is in trouble in Texas. There goes the season.


Mote info?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1830151 said:


> Looks like mid 60's for next week.


Perfect........


----------



## qualitycut

We have a wall to build on the property line and don't think neighbors are ok woth us being on their property so need to work from behind the wall, can't use block. What's a good natural product that can be used and alows building it from behind. 70 × 3


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1830159 said:


> Mote info?


Child endangerment.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1830167 said:


> Child endangerment.


He hit his 11 year old with a "switch" enough that when the 11 year old son got back to MN 3 days later, the mom took him to the doctor and the doctor called Houston authorities.

Happened in May.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1830151 said:


> Looks like mid 60's for next week.


I heard no chance of frost again til October sometime


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1830169 said:


> He hit his 11 year old with a "switch" enough that when the 11 year old son got back to MN 3 days later, the mom took him to the doctor and the doctor called Houston authorities.
> 
> Happened in May.


Good thing no one ever called on my parents whe. I got whopped with a spoon.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1830169 said:


> He hit his 11 year old with a "switch" enough that when the 11 year old son got back to MN 3 days later, the mom took him to the doctor and the doctor called Houston authorities.
> 
> Happened in May.


I wonder how long he will be suspended (and put in jail).


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1830169 said:


> He hit his 11 year old with a "switch" enough that when the 11 year old son got back to MN 3 days later, the mom took him to the doctor and the doctor called Houston authorities.
> 
> Happened in May.


Good thing we wait till football season to bring it up.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1830169 said:


> He hit his 11 year old with a "switch" enough that when the 11 year old son got back to MN 3 days later, the mom took him to the doctor and the doctor called Houston authorities.
> 
> Happened in May.


Jesus.........


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1830173 said:


> Good thing no one ever called on my parents whe. I got whopped with a spoon.


I got the spoon too!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1830174 said:


> I wonder how long he will be suspended (and put in jail).


He is suspended too!?!?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1830173 said:


> Good thing no one ever called on my parents whe. I got whopped with a spoon.


Got you beat. I fell down the steps and my mother slapped my face and threw me in the washer. CPS could care less back then


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1830175 said:


> Good thing we wait till football season to bring it up.


Who and what is everyone talking about


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1830175 said:


> Good thing we wait till football season to bring it up.


They probably did that intentionally


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1830180 said:


> Who and what is everyone talking about


http://kstp.com/news/stories/s3559760.shtml?cat=1


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1830178 said:


> He is suspended too!?!?


Not yet.

Who cares. It's a passing league anyways.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1830178 said:


> He is suspended too!?!?


Not yet. But just wait. He is deactivated for Sunday's game.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1830182 said:


> http://kstp.com/news/stories/s3559760.shtml?cat=1


Nice nonclickable link there big guy.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1830177 said:


> I got the spoon too!!


I got the kool aid man spoon.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1830186 said:


> I got the kool aid man spoon.


I still have the wooden spoon i got it with.


----------



## Camden

I got whipped with a garden hose. My favorite line was "This hurts me more than it's hurts you"...yeah, sure it does.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1830179 said:


> Got you beat. I fell down the steps and my mother slapped my face and threw me in the washer. CPS could care less back then


Ummm.......

No comment.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1830184 said:


> Not yet. But just wait. He is deactivated for Sunday's game.


So about the same, cafe me in the cafe!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1830187 said:


> I still have the wooden spoon i got it with.


Hahahahah!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1830188 said:


> I got whipped with a garden hose. My favorite line was "This hurts me more than it's hurts you"...yeah, sure it does.


Ouch!.......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1830189 said:


> Ummm.......
> 
> No comment.


That's just one of the examples. Oh well karma caught up with her. She's in a grave


----------



## SSS Inc.

Man, you guys were bad kids. I never got hit.  Or they didn't care anymore as I was the last of Five.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1830193 said:


> That's just one of the examples. Oh well karma caught up with her. She's in a grave


WOW. This is opening up some old wounds I think.

NEW TOPIC!


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1830195 said:


> WOW. This is opening up some old wounds I think.
> 
> NEW TOPIC!


Nice weather for asphalt work I would assume.

Dinner and two beers and bedtime for this guy, long a$$ week.

Nickel dickle days tomorrow, nickel beers come on out to Wacktown.


----------



## albhb3

vikes fan in mn
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmXWZFPvCAUhttp://

I got the gas anyone got a match and a dumpster???


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1830199 said:


> Nice weather for asphalt work I would assume.
> 
> Dinner and two beers and bedtime for this guy, long a$$ week.
> 
> Nickel dickle days tomorrow, nickel beers come on out to Wacktown.


I love Nickel Dickle days. I think I mentioned to you before but the sister in-law is from Waconia.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1830187 said:


> I still have the wooden spoon i got it with.


So do I my mom gave it to me when I had my first kid.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1830195 said:


> WOW. This is opening up some old wounds I think.
> 
> NEW TOPIC!


Agreed!.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1830199 said:


> Nice weather for asphalt work I would assume.
> 
> Dinner and two beers and bedtime for this guy, long a$$ week.
> 
> Nickel dickle days tomorrow, nickel beers come on out to Wacktown.


They still have the car show?

I haven't been there in years.


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1830199 said:


> Nice weather for asphalt work I would assume.
> 
> Dinner and two beers and bedtime for this guy, long a$$ week.
> 
> Nickel dickle days tomorrow, nickel beers come on out to Wacktown.


Crap I forgot about that!! I scheduled my kids birthday party tomorrow.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1830206 said:


> Crap I forgot about that!! I scheduled my kids birthday party tomorrow.


They will have another birthday next year, cancel it.


----------



## Camden

Bought my wife a sled today. More machine than I was looking for so the size of my fish house just got a lot smaller LOL. I can probably still afford a nice Frabill popup.

2014 600 4-stroke.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1830185 said:


> Nice nonclickable link there big guy.


Smartphones are not always so smart I guess


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1830208 said:


> They will have another birthday next year, cancel it.


This!......


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1830208 said:


> They will have another birthday next year, cancel it.


If they complain just get em' with the spoon!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1830215 said:


> If they complain just get em' with the spoon!


And throw a switch in for good measure.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1830217 said:


> And throw a switch in for good measure.


And throw in a Tree Branch while you're at it. According to a CBS story he used a tree branch.  Not sure if they have that one correct. I kept picturing AP wielding a giant branch.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Um.........


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1830225 said:


> Um.........


It makes me sick. No way could I do that to my kids. That looks as bad as some of the caning pictures I've seen from the other side of the world.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1830225 said:


> Um.........


first off that picture is not from the police, they are not going to release evidence in an ongoing case. It could be photo shoped or not even the kid. Im holding judgement till the facts come out. That police evidence writing looks like tmz colors and font.


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone selling a skid trailer? May be on the market


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1830229 said:


> first off that picture is not from the police, they are not going to release evidence in an ongoing case. It could be photo shoped or not even the kid. Im holding judgement till the facts come out. That police evidence writing looks like tmz colors and font.


good ole ap going to the big house for a day or 2. you watch the commish come down on him I will bet hes getting at least a few years off since the warrants out now vikes its your move rusty hardin aint no joke in the legal field


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1830195 said:


> WOW. This is opening up some old wounds I think.
> 
> NEW TOPIC!


No not really


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1830235 said:


> Anyone selling a skid trailer? May be on the market


I might be. A towmaster T-10 (Technically but it has 6,000# axles and upgraded tires so really a t-12) With Towmaster the only difference between a 10,000 and 12,000 is the tires. 16' deck. Good condition.

I'm waiting on a price on a longer deck for what I need it for.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1830240 said:


> I might be. A towmaster T-10 (Technically but it has 6,000# axles and upgraded tires so really a t-12) With Towmaster the only difference between a 10,000 and 12,000 is the tires. 16' deck. Good condition.
> 
> I'm waiting on a price on a longer deck for what I need it for.


Whats it weigh? Just wondering how much weight it can carry


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1830243 said:


> Whats it weigh? Just wondering how much weight it can carry


We have the t590 on the same model big tow same trailer with the skid ford and bucket it's still under the 10k


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1830243 said:



> Whats it weigh? Just wondering how much weight it can carry


About 2500#'s Every trailer company goes about this different but Towmaster usually shows a T-10 having a 10000# capacity, T-12 would be 12,000. This assumes you have 15% or whatever on the tongue. This trailer you could easily haul a skid and a pallet or something else.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1830229 said:


> first off that picture is not from the police, they are not going to release evidence in an ongoing case. It could be photo shoped or not even the kid. Im holding judgement till the facts come out. That police evidence writing looks like tmz colors and font.


What's really funny is there are people on the board from the radio home of the Vikings that are saying the pics are fake because the kid's skin is too light.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Such racism on here!


----------



## SnowGuy73

I guess it will really be something if the Vikings can win on Sunday without ap.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1830208 said:


> They will have another birthday next year, cancel it.


I picked up the bounce house earlier today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1830257 said:


> I picked up the bounce house earlier today.


Those are fun for adults too, especially 2/3 of a case in!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Earliest snowfall in rapid city since 1888.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1830259 said:


> Those are fun for adults too, especially 2/3 of a case in!


Oh and this one has a slide on it.


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1830250 said:


> What's really funny is there are people on the board from the radio home of the Vikings that are saying the pics are fake because the kid's skin is too light.


bwahahaha not surprising it was fine for rice but not for ap


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;1830253 said:


> Such racism on here!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1830250 said:


> What's really funny is there are people on the board from the radio home of the Vikings that are saying the pics are fake because the kid's skin is too light.


Im not saying they are not real, im just saying the police are not going to release those pictures.


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1830264 said:


>


Just trying to fit in with the cool crowd nowadays....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1830262 said:


> Oh and this one has a slide on it.


The best kind!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1830265 said:


> Im not saying they are not real, im just saying the police are not going to release those pictures.


Agreed!.....


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;1830266 said:


> Just trying to fit in with the cool crowd nowadays....


yaup its friday and it went right over my head but seriously someone needs to go supervise that bounce house


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1830270 said:


> yaup its friday and it went right over my head but seriously someone needs to go supervise that bounce house


Wanna pick me up, I'm drunk!


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1830173 said:


> Good thing no one ever called on my parents whe. I got whopped with a spoon.


Exactly......


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1830272 said:


> Wanna pick me up, I'm drunk!


You know where my house is.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1830265 said:


> Im not saying they are not real, im just saying the police are not going to release those pictures.


C'mon, you've heard of leaked pics, right?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1830276 said:


> C'mon, you've heard of leaked pics, right?


Plausible... main thing is if they are real, he's F'd


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1830276 said:


> C'mon, you've heard of leaked pics, right?


roger goodell dissapproves of this message


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1830276 said:


> C'mon, you've heard of leaked pics, right?


It happens all the time. I'm sure they are real.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1830275 said:


> You know where my house is.


Yes, yes I do.


----------



## albhb3

cbservicesllc;1830277 said:


> Plausible... main thing is if they are real, he's F'd


gotta be if theres a warrant


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1830281 said:


> It happens all the time. I'm sure they are real.


Man, I hope not.


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1830278 said:


> roger goodell dissapproves of this message


Hahahahah.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I say they are real, they were leaked because of the Ray Rice deal.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Monday, that day in history, 1916. First snow fell in cities.


----------



## qualitycut

http://houston.cbslocal.com/2014/09/12/exclusive-details-on-adrian-peterson-indictment-charges/


----------



## Polarismalibu

Little chilly up here on the lake.


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1830315 said:


> Little chilly up here on the lake.


Frost on my truck Windows.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1830328 said:


> Frost on my truck Windows.


Light frost here too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

35° calm clouds.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Frosty down here too


----------



## SnowGuy73

Down too 33°.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

34 here. Its a heat wave


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## jimslawnsnow

Helping my second grader with math homework. A lot harder crap than I remember. Not really hard I guess just confusing. Fill in the box this then that way. Almost like a crossword puzzle. What happened to just adding and subtracting? My 8th grader never had this stuff either


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1830350 said:


> Helping my second grader with math homework. A lot harder crap than I remember. Not really hard I guess just confusing. Fill in the box this then that way. Almost like a crossword puzzle. What happened to just adding and subtracting? My 8th grader never had this stuff either


At 07:00 on a Saturday!?!?!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1830347 said:


>


Nice, killing mosquitoes!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1830351 said:


> At 07:00 on a Saturday!?!?!


Yes sir. Wasn't home last night. Picking up my new ride that looks like rydes


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1830352 said:


> Nice, killing mosquitoes!


We haven't had any mosquitoes for a few weeks now


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/for/4613818924.html

Good grief looks like it would suck up a full grown person


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1830356 said:


> We haven't had any mosquitoes for a few weeks now


Lucky!.........


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1830354 said:


> Yes sir. Wasn't home last night. Picking up my new ride that looks like rydes


?.........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1830361 said:


> ?.........


Take a pic in min. You have a Chevy you should know why I have a different one


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1830352 said:


> Nice, killing mosquitoes!


And Crabgrass!


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1830363 said:


> Take a pic in min. You have a Chevy you should know why I have a different one


Cause they are junk?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1830363 said:


> Take a pic in min. You have a Chevy you should know why I have a different one


You traded yours in already?


----------



## jimslawnsnow




----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1830365 said:


> And Crabgrass!


That too..


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1830365 said:


> And Crabgrass!


And all my moms flowers i should have brought in. Wonder if gertens covered all their stuff.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1830368 said:


>


A half ton?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1830367 said:


> You traded yours in already?


No. Needed oil change tire rotation check out a vibration in the rear exhaust and figure out why the drivers door is off alignment


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1830368 said:


>


Geez does that have a lowering kit in the front?

You ever heard of a weed whip? Lol


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1830370 said:


> And all my moms flowers i should have brought in. Wonder if gertens covered all their stuff.


Temp coming up now, I'm up to 36°!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Jim, whatever you're using for weed control ain't working!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1830373 said:


> You ever heard of a weed whip? Lol


This too!.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1830354 said:


> Yes sir. Wasn't home last night. Picking up my new ride that looks like rydes


Common core. Teach your kid the way you know how. Most places are dropping Common Core anyways.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1830370 said:


> And all my moms flowers i should have brought in. Wonder if gertens covered all their stuff.


They probably kept the water running.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

8:15. Got my 2 guys that shovel their ass off in the winter working with me.. 3 properties done already, even with the heavy frost.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1830381 said:


> Common core.


That's what I was thinking too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Time to visit fleet farm.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1830376 said:


> Jim, whatever you're using for weed control ain't working!


Its working perfect because its nothing. Have a few acres to treat here. Plus no time as you can see with trimming


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1830373 said:


> Geez does that have a lowering kit in the front?
> 
> You ever heard of a weed whip? Lol


I don't know. Its a 14 loaner. A lot lower than my one ton


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1830371 said:


> A half ton?


Yeah. Its just a loaner


----------



## jimslawnsnow

One thing I like with the loaner is it has a telescoping steering wheel


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

4 properties.....


----------



## Greenery

Camden;1830209 said:


> Bought my wife a sled today. More machine than I was looking for so the size of my fish house just got a lot smaller LOL. I can probably still afford a nice Frabill popup.
> 
> 2014 600 4-stroke.


Nice, that engine should last many miles.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1830393 said:


> 4 properties.....


Just getting out of bed.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1830347 said:


>


You have 33k on the new truck already???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1830404 said:


> You have 33k on the new truck already???


In the '13 today. I'm slumming it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

5 properties.......


----------



## Green Grass

Up to 48 already.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1830416 said:


> Up to 48 already.


Taken 10 minutes ago..... This frost is killing us. Bad pic, the light areas are frost.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1830417 said:


> Taken 10 minutes ago..... This frost is killing us. Bad pic, the light areas are frost.


Frost is all gone here now everything is really damp


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1830418 said:


> Frost is all gone here now everything is really damp


We are dealing with the wet grass where the frost is gone. But we are still dealing with the frost yet in places.

6 properties done though. Got a break now. Gotta go from ForeSt Lake to Taylors Falls and mow a school.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1830421 said:


> We are dealing with the wet grass where the frost is gone. But we are still dealing with the frost yet in places.
> 
> 6 properties done though. Got a break now. Gotta go from ForeSt Lake to Taylors Falls and mow a school.


50 and sunny everything is drying fast.


----------



## Green Grass

There are some great views of joggers this morning


----------



## qualitycut

What kind of hydro fluid can i use to top off the skid?


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1830428 said:


> What kind of hydro fluid can i use to top off the skid?


AW32.. That's what the bobcats brand is


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1830418 said:


> Frost is all gone here now everything is really damp


Same here..


----------



## SnowGuy73

And the award for worse car wash ever.......

Fleet farm, carver MN!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1830431 said:


> Same here..


Hung over today??


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1830432 said:


> And the award for worse car wash ever.......
> 
> Fleet farm, carver MN!


The one down here sucks too


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1830433 said:


> Hung over today??


Nope, only had about six or so yesterday.

Why you ask?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Can't believe how wet the grass is. Guys are mowing and leaving a mess


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1830437 said:


> The one down here sucks too


Terrible!!!!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1830440 said:


> Can't believe how wet the grass is. Guys are mowing and leaving a mess


Not everyone raises their blades to 5"!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sunshine, cool temps, and a light breeze. Perfect day to drink beer!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1830443 said:


> Sunshine, cool temps, and a light breeze. Perfect day to drink beer!




And for a bounce house.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1830443 said:


> Sunshine, cool temps, and a light breeze. Perfect day to drink beer!


And go golfing


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1830446 said:


> And for a bounce house.


Just waiting for my ride...


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1830448 said:


> And go golfing


Nice!

Saw a guy playing in a hoodie yesterday.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1830442 said:


> Not everyone raises their blades to 5"!


No me silly


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1830460 said:


> No me silly


Oh, better raise to 6" then.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1830446 said:


> And for a bounce house.


We had the same one for my nieces party. Gets more fun as the day goes on and the beers go down


----------



## SnowGuy73

Jim, what's wrong with your truck?


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1830448 said:


> And go golfing


Sounds way better to me. Im at iowa state seeing the girlfriend this weekend. Having a party at her place, bunch of her sorority friends are coming over. This could suck, or be awesome, time will tell


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1830467 said:


> Sounds way better to me. Im at iowa state seeing the girlfriend this weekend. Having a party at her place, bunch of her sorority friends are coming over. This could suck, or be awesome, time will tell


Pics of drunk college chicks or it didn't happen.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1830472 said:


> Pics of drunk college chicks or it didn't happen.


True that!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1830465 said:


> Jim, what's wrong with your truck?


Said it a page ago maybe two. Needed oil change tire rotation then has a vibration in the rear of the exhaust and the drivers door is out of allinment


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Starting to get warm out


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;1830472 said:


> Pics of drunk college chicks or it didn't happen.


and not the ugly ones either they'll do anything to be on camera.


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1830481 said:


> and not the ugly ones either they'll do anything to be on camera.


Agreed........


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1830476 said:


> Said it a page ago maybe two. Needed oil change tire rotation then has a vibration in the rear of the exhaust and the drivers door is out of allinment


Copy that.


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1830463 said:


> We had the same one for my nieces party. Gets more fun as the day goes on and the beers go down


It was fun last night.


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1830472 said:


> Pics of drunk college chicks or it didn't happen.


Will have something by 4 pm


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1830472 said:


> Pics of drunk college chicks or it didn't happen.


Agreed....


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1830494 said:


> Will have something by 4 pm


Perfect!...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Our blades of grass are finally dry at these parks we are mowing.

Still have standing water in the low areas.


----------



## unit28

HWO
Th
Fr
....
Ugh


----------



## unit28

Sparse wave ttying to come through the hills


----------



## skorum03

Updated for those following my situation: guy to girl ratio at the moment: 2:10

Hell

Edit: 2:12


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1830527 said:


> Updated for those following my situation: guy to girl ratio at the moment: 2:10
> 
> Hell
> 
> Edit: 2:12


And still no pictures.


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1830531 said:


> And still no pictures.


Watching the iowa vs iowa state game. Pretty uneventful so far. That's why I need until 4pm cause the booze will catch up


----------



## CityGuy

Cleaned up Kimball this mmorning.


----------



## qualitycut

Nicest day of the year so far.


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1830532 said:


> Watching the iowa vs iowa state game. Pretty uneventful so far. That's why I need until 4pm cause the booze will catch up


I hear you... I will wait!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1830533 said:


> Cleaned up Kimball this mmorning.


Select message board for the size.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1830542 said:


> Select message board for the size.


Did. Or at least thought I did.


----------



## CityGuy

Cb you going to little slimmer wedding?


----------



## Polarismalibu

skorum03;1830532 said:


> Watching the iowa vs iowa state game. Pretty uneventful so far. That's why I need until 4pm cause the booze will catch up


You have 3 minutes or it didn't happen!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1830542 said:


> Select message board for the size.


Depends on the girl.

Whoops... thought you were talking to skorum.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1830546 said:


> Cb you going to little slimmer wedding?


Yes sir... i'm the best man so I'll be easy to spot


----------



## albhb3

came back to see hawt college girls and all I get is some damn house getting burned down by save a basement Anyone know if iowas in a different time zone


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1830567 said:


> came back to see hawt college girls and all I get is some damn house getting burned down by save a basement Anyone know if iowas in a different time zone


Its not 16:00 yet.....

Or, maybe he meant 04:00.....


----------



## BossPlow614

Still nothing for pics yet...


----------



## skorum03

BossPlow614;1830576 said:


> Still nothing for pics yet...


Take it easy fellas....

balcony


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1830565 said:


> Yes sir... i'm the best man so I'll be easy to spot


Cool I will be the one at the burn team table that stinks like house fire from the burn that morning.


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;1830567 said:


> came back to see hawt college girls and all I get is some damn house getting burned down by save a basement Anyone know if iowas in a different time zone


Hey I lit that and am proud of my work. Kimball has to save the basement.


----------



## Polarismalibu

skorum03;1830577 said:


> Take it easy fellas....
> 
> balcony


Need more booze still


----------



## albhb3

girls not you get out of the photo... rookie


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1830577 said:


> Take it easy fellas....
> 
> balcony


Yep, typical IA chick in the middle.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1830585 said:


> Yep, typical IA chick in the middle.


Yeah the booze needs to keep flowing. It's kinda weird for me to snap a pic cause I don't know anyone here.... Typical iowa chick yes....

Wait is that my girlfriend ?

Edit: never mind that's not the girlfriend. Problem is, I'm the most drunk here....


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1830577 said:


> Take it easy fellas....
> 
> balcony


Not the pics I was looking for.....


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1830590 said:


> Not the pics I was looking for.....


I wish I could provide better but nothing has happened yet. Everyone too involved in the football game


----------



## Polarismalibu

skorum03;1830588 said:


> Yeah the booze needs to keep flowing. It's kinda weird for me to snap a pic cause I don't know anyone here.... Typical iowa chick yes....
> 
> Wait is that my girlfriend ?
> 
> Edit: never mind that's not the girlfriend. Problem is, I'm the most drunk here....


You should be more sober then them. Makes it more fun!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1830588 said:


> Yeah the booze needs to keep flowing. It's kinda weird for me to snap a pic cause I don't know anyone here.... Typical iowa chick yes....
> 
> Wait is that my girlfriend ?
> 
> Edit: never mind that's not the girlfriend. Problem is, I'm the most drunk here....


FYI, I was referring to YOU!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bon fire type of night!


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1830593 said:


> FYI, I was referring to YOU!!


Haha I just got that you are right


----------



## CityGuy

Time for some ND football.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1830594 said:


> Bon fire type of night!


Great night for that!!

Or maybe to just sleep!


----------



## NorthernProServ

Green Grass;1830608 said:


> Great night for that!!
> 
> Or maybe to just sleep!


Or drunk out on the deck, so far it is working well.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1830610 said:


> Or drunk out on the deck, so far it is working well.


Same here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1830608 said:


> Great night for that!!
> 
> Or maybe to just sleep!


Sleep. What the cafe?!?!


----------



## SnowGuy73

I bought an almost new 36" snowplow shovel for $10.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1830618 said:


> I bought an almost new 36" snowplow shovel for $10.


Sounds like you wasted $10 I can't see you using it lol


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1830620 said:


> Sounds like you wasted $10 I can't see you using it lol


You plowing my driveway this season?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dairy queen was a bad idea...


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1830622 said:


> You plowing my driveway this season?


It's not even gonna snow this year


----------



## SSS Inc.

Anyone on here ever use or currently own a Grader attachment for a Bobcat. I think I might buy one this week, just curious what you might think.


On another note: Quality, if you want some pics of that trailer let me know.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1830626 said:


> It's not even gonna snow this year


Oh no!!!!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1830629 said:


> Anyone on here ever use or currently own a Grader attachment for a Bobcat. I think I might buy one this week, just curious what you might think.
> 
> On another note: Quality, if you want some pics of that trailer let me know.


I'm guessing you mean the one with the wheels and not just the leveling bar.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1830630 said:


> Oh no!!!!!!!!


As long as its cold!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1830631 said:


> I'm guessing you mean the one with the wheels and not just the leveling bar.


Correct!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Shouldn't we have more IA pics by now? Football game is over......


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1830637 said:


> Shouldn't we have more IA pics by now? Football game is over......


One picture of him wasn't enough for you??


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1830632 said:


> As long as its cold!


I'm sure you will have no problem getting the beer house out


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1830638 said:


> One picture of him wasn't enough for you??


I'll just go sit over here....----------------------------------------------------------->>>>>>


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1830637 said:


> Shouldn't we have more IA pics by now? Football game is over......


You are right. There should be plenty of good pictures by now.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1830624 said:


> Dairy queen was a bad idea...


Chili cheese dogs?


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1830624 said:


> Dairy queen was a bad idea...


Casino buffet was a bad idea I ate way to much


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1830652 said:


> Chili cheese dogs?


Nope, grill burger.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1830660 said:


> Casino buffet was a bad idea I ate way to much


O Ya, been there!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1830634 said:


> Correct!


No experience there, sorry.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1830664 said:


> Nope, grill burger.


Never had one. Is it good?


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1830665 said:


> O Ya, been there!


Good thing the room is a short wall away! Relax and watch some airplane repo for a bit


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1830669 said:


> Never had one. Is it good?


Everything is good @ DQ.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1830622 said:


> You plowing my driveway this season?


Alllllways....


----------



## Polarismalibu




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

What casino?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1830685 said:


> What casino?


Mille Lacs


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1830669 said:


> Never had one. Is it good?


Ya, not bad. Basically a California burger.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1830687 said:


> Mille Lacs


Beautiful!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Congrats on 81k too. 

Nice job everyone!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1830706 said:


> Congrats on 81k too.
> 
> Nice job everyone!


Well that took about a week to get another 1,000.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1830711 said:


> Well that took about a week to get another 1,000.


Ya, too long!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Headed to Children's with the youngest. He's back to breathing heavy and EXTREMELY squirmy.

Last week local Fairview basically said nothing wrong. 

Thursday he came home from school cause he felt like he was dying.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Only 2 beers left...damn it! !!!!!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1830706 said:


> Congrats on 81k too.
> 
> Nice job everyone!


I wonder what'll happen you reach 100k posts? Last year you hardly had any posts now 15k+


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1830717 said:


> Headed to Children's with the youngest. He's back to breathing heavy and EXTREMELY squirmy.
> 
> Last week local Fairview basically said nothing wrong.
> 
> Thursday he came home from school cause he felt like he was dying.


Hopefully they can figure out what is going on!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1830717 said:


> Headed to Children's with the youngest. He's back to breathing heavy and EXTREMELY squirmy.
> 
> Last week local Fairview basically said nothing wrong.
> 
> Thursday he came home from school cause he felt like he was dying.


Good luck with that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1830719 said:


> Only 2 beers left...damn it! !!!!!!!


I quit, damn I'm old!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1830722 said:


> I wonder what'll happen you reach 100k posts? Last year you hardly had any posts now 15k+


I get confused....


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1830717 said:


> Headed to Children's with the youngest. He's back to breathing heavy and EXTREMELY squirmy.
> 
> Last week local Fairview basically said nothing wrong.
> 
> Thursday he came home from school cause he felt like he was dying.


Could be that respiratory thing kids are getting.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1830717 said:


> Headed to Children's with the youngest. He's back to breathing heavy and EXTREMELY squirmy.
> 
> Last week local Fairview basically said nothing wrong.
> 
> Thursday he came home from school cause he felt like he was dying.


Asthma! I have it and was diagnosed at 5 which is younger but still you never know. Good Luck!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1830727 said:


> I quit, damn I'm old!


Quit drinking?  

Maybe its the cocaine in your beer.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1830728 said:


> I get confused....


Between the beer and chemicals I'm surprised. OK try this again. I wonder if plow site has it set to roll onto 100k posts. Zero you out or what. In no time you'll be there


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1830739 said:


> Between the beer and chemicals I'm surprised. OK try this again. I wonder if plow site has it set to roll onto 100k posts. Zero you out or what. In no time you'll be there


Beer, no. Chemicals, no. Lack of punctuation, yup!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1830739 said:


> Between the beer and chemicals I'm surprised. OK try this again. I wonder if plow site has it set to roll onto 100k posts. Zero you out or what. In no time you'll be there


Like a five digit odometer? I'm guessing with modern technology it will say 100,000 some day.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1830738 said:


> Quit drinking?
> 
> Maybe its the cocaine in your beer.


Just for tonight.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1830704 said:


> Beautiful!!!!


I have played on and off all day bouncing from down 200 to up 400. I should quit while I'm ahead but the night is young still. And there's no beer here


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1830741 said:


> Beer, no. Chemicals, no. Lack of punctuation, yup!!!


I use punctuation Mr English teacher


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1830743 said:


> Like a five digit odometer? I'm guessing with modern technology it will say 100,000 some day.


One would think that. But me member of the 2000 club or whatever its called when you rech 2,000 posts is the highest it goes I believe. I wonder if MJD thought people would surpass 2,000 posts when he created these site?


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1830758 said:


> One would think that. But me member of the 2000 club or whatever its called when you rech 2,000 posts is the highest it goes I believe. I wonder if MJD thought people would surpass 2,000 posts when he created these site?


I'm sure he didn't think a thread would get nearly as big as this one did.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1830749 said:


> I have played on and off all day bouncing from down 200 to up 400. I should quit while I'm ahead but the night is young still. And there's no beer here


We brought our own when we stayed there last spring. But then didn't drink any.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well, got to 694 and the kid fell asleep.

About 36 all the heavy breathing and restlessness stopped.

Woke him up when we got to Children's and he was normal.

Ended up driving around the U, going to get some Izzy's ice cream, making a couple of laps around Hennepin / First Ave.

Normal, so now we are heading back home. It's either got to be mental, or he's picked up an allergy to something at the house, or something around there and it was a coincidence it stopped affecting him once we got to 694/36.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1830762 said:


> We brought our own when we stayed there last spring. But then didn't drink any.


Yeah i didn't know. I usually go to hinckley they have a couple bars in there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1830765 said:


> Yeah i didn't know. I usually go to hinckley they have a couple bars in there.


We didn't know either. Turns out they will kick you out if they catch you drinking, or so we were told.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1830767 said:


> We didn't know either. Turns out they will kick you out if they catch you drinking, or so we were told.


Being kicked out probably would have been a good thing.


----------



## BossPlow614

NorthernProServ;1830719 said:


> Only 2 beers left...damn it! !!!!!!!


It's a good thing that happened at 9:30, you still had a half hour until the stores close.

Had a few beers this afternoon at the bar & over at a buddy's then headed home around 6, ended up taking a nap until now & will more than likely sleep until 8-9a. I guess you could say I was a bit overtired from the 70+ work weeks lately.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1830737 said:


> Asthma! I have it and was diagnosed at 5 which is younger but still you never know. Good Luck!


My son had asthma along with food allergies,
Oak leaves and ragweed too.

Had chest pain,persistent cough, couldn't catch his breath .
Drs couldn't figure it out. for months. Was frustrating not able to help.

Went to an allergy specialist and found al the issues 
In a couple hrs.

Dont know why Mds didn't suggest seeing an allergist

Hope he feels better soon


----------



## SnowGuy73

49° clear breezy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1830757 said:


> I use punctuation, Mr. English teacher.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1830775 said:


> Being kicked out probably would have been a good thing.


Oh oh. Sounds like someone might need some extra work this week.


----------



## CityGuy

52 and clear


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1830790 said:


> Fixed it for you.


No not really. Just placed one where you preferred. Look at this sentence. Its the same but moving the comma around makes it say different things.

Look, ahead on the road
Look ahead, on the road
Look ahead on the road

Is that why you only post short sentences, Mr teacher? So you don't need commas?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1830803 said:


> No not really. Just placed one where you preferred. Look at this sentence. Its the same but moving the comma around makes it say different things.
> 
> Look, ahead on the road
> Look ahead, on the road
> Look ahead on the road
> 
> Is that why you only post short sentences, Mr teacher? So you don't need commas?


This is too much to correct.....

Good examples though!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Perfect morning out, ate breakfast on the patio!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Jim, do you go to cabelas much?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1830811 said:


> This is too much to correct.....
> 
> Good examples though!


Why me? Look at all the other. Way worse than me. At least mind are spelled correctly, and I end sentences


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1830813 said:


> Jim, do you go to cabelas much?


Every now and then. Why?


----------



## CityGuy

wanted to throw this out there. How does the state plan on making sure that these new houses that are being required to have sprinkler systems in them make sure they are inspected and maintained every year? Nor sure this has been thought all the way through.


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;1830816 said:


> Why me? Look at all the other. Way worse than me. At least mind are spelled correctly, and I end sentences


Nice example of our public education system.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1830816 said:


> Why me? Look at all the other. Way worse than me. At least mind are spelled correctly, and I end sentences


I see your wife has taken over.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1830817 said:


> Every now and then. Why?


I was going to have you look for something for me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1830819 said:


> wanted to throw this out there. How does the state plan on making sure that these new houses that are being required to have sprinkler systems in them make sure they are inspected and maintained every year? Nor sure this has been thought all the way through.


Its the government, they don't have to plan ahead. Duh!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;1830820 said:


> Nice example of our public education system.


I did that on purpose. I'm making a point that many on here can't even spell, let alone end sentences. So why is the teacher making and example out of me? Hell he can't even spell right all the time. And he uses sentences so small he has to use periods to fill in


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1830821 said:


> I see your wife has taken over.....


I'm confused
Edit. You sly dog, you fixed it while I was quoting you.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1830823 said:


> I was going to have you look for something for me.


Do I get extra credit?


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;1830826 said:


> I did that on purpose. I'm making a point that many on here can't even spell, let alone end sentences. So why is the teacher making and example out of me? Hell he can't even spell right all the time. And he uses sentences so small he has to use periods to fill in


It's a forum,where most of us post quick thoughts and responses. I don't try to post full sentences that are grammatically correct. Most on here also use their phones or tablets with auto correct.

End of subject.......

GO VIKES!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;1830831 said:


> It's a forum,where most of us post quick thoughts and responses. I don't try to post full sentences that are grammatically correct. Most on here also use their phones or tablets with auto correct.
> 
> End of subject.......
> 
> GO VIKES!


That's my point. Snow is the one making a big deal about him getting confused without proper punctuation.


----------



## Camden

TKLAWN;1830831 said:


> GO VIKES!


I liked their chances way better 48 hours ago than I do now. It's going to take quite a performance from our defense to pull off a victory. I definitely think it's possible.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1830824 said:


> Its the government, they don't have to plan ahead. Duh!


Well that's normal.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1830819 said:


> wanted to throw this out there. How does the state plan on making sure that these new houses that are being required to have sprinkler systems in them make sure they are inspected and maintained every year? Nor sure this has been thought all the way through.


13D systems... part of the domestic water, non-monitored... they don't cover every square foot either, just sleeping areas and egress... they are meant for life safety to get the occupants out until we get there...

Basically we'll only get called when there's a fire or one gets hit... I suppose it will be like smoke or CO, if they're too stupid to maintain them or shut them off, it's darwinism, and they'll get to inspect them when building permits get pulled...


----------



## CityGuy

50 mostly sunny


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1830841 said:


> 13D systems... part of the domestic water, non-monitored... they don't cover every square foot either, just sleeping areas and egress... they are meant for life safety to get the occupants out until we get there...
> 
> Basically we'll only get called when there's a fire or one gets hit... I suppose it will be like smoke or CO, if they're too stupid to maintain them or shut them off, it's darwinism, and they'll get to inspect them when building permits get pulled...


Do you think cities will write new codes to inspect or have inspected yearly or bi-yearly? Just like commercial


----------



## TKLAWN

Camden;1830839 said:


> I liked their chances way better 48 hours ago than I do now. It's going to take quite a performance from our defense to pull off a victory. I definitely think it's possible.


Totally agree. Defense has the ability and the Patriots are overrated, I think.
Look for a big game from Rudolph.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1830826 said:


> I did that on purpose. I'm making a point that many on here can't even spell, let alone end sentences. So why is the teacher making and example out of me? Hell he can't even spell right all the time. And he uses sentences so small he has to use periods to fill in


I blame it on the phones auto correct and lack of. My phone highlights the rifht word but if I dont click it, it wont use it and the misspelled word gets used. Rarely do i or im sure most if you proof read your plowsite posts.


----------



## qualitycut

Off to mow a few commercials before the game, so nice out i dont mind actually.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1830826 said:


> I did that on purpose. I'm making a point that many on here can't even spell, let alone end sentences. So why is the teacher making and example out of me? Hell he can't even spell right all the time. And he uses sentences so small he has to use periods to fill in


Yup, wife!!


----------



## Camden

Sounds like Greg Norman had luck on his side yesterday:



ATLATNA — Greg Norman is recovering from a chain-saw accident that nearly cost him his left hand, but not his sense of humor.

Norman said Sunday morning, "At least I can still play tennis."

Norman was cutting back some trees in his South Florida home when the weight of a branch pulled his left hand toward the chain saw. He says he was lucky the saw wasn't running full speed or it would have taken off his hand.

He posted a photo on Instagram from the hospital bed of his heavily bandaged left hand protected by a large piece of purple foam. The post said: "Work with a chainsaw ALWAYS be respectful of the unexpected. I was one lucky man today. Damaged, but not down & out. Still have left hand."


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1830834 said:


> That's my point. Snow is the one making a big deal about him getting confused without proper punctuation.


Wow, I was kidding. Looks like another one on here I can't have fun with anymore.

I am truly sorry Jim, it won't happen again.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1830853 said:


> Off to mow a few commercials before the game, so nice out i dont mind actually.


I was thinking the same but I don't have a trailer until tomorrow.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1830858 said:


> Wow, I was kidding. Looks like another one on here I can't have fun with anymore.
> 
> I am truly sorry Jim, it won't happen again.


No its not that. I get tired of having to reword stuff because you get confused.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1830852 said:


> I blame it on the phones auto correct and lack of. My phone highlights the rifht word but if I dont click it, it wont use it and the misspelled word gets used. Rarely do i or im sure most if you proof read your plowsite posts.


We all know you don't proof read lol


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1830855 said:


> Yup, wife!!


Really makes sense


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1830819 said:


> wanted to throw this out there. How does the state plan on making sure that these new houses that are being required to have sprinkler systems in them make sure they are inspected and maintained every year? Nor sure this has been thought all the way through.


I think you're onto something. I would instantly buy the domain MinnesotaHomeSprinklerRepair.com


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1830864 said:


> We all know you don't proof read lol


 Closest I ever came was cutting a tree branch and dropping the saw down by my knee without the chain stopping all the way.

Cut the knee out of my Carhart bibs, but not the knee out of my leg.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got ready to mow, but now the 9 year old is doing his thing last night again.

Got 3 schools to get done, but they will have to wait.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1830869 said:


> Got ready to mow, but now the 9 year old is doing his thing last night again.
> 
> Got 3 schools to get done, but they will have to wait.


Don't you have employees?


----------



## SSS Inc.

The dust be good know what happens with when can't breath go good bike! Go vike!....s be nice oot,?....


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1830796 said:


> Oh oh. Sounds like someone might need some extra work this week.


Yeah the night didn't go like I wanted it to the wallet is a lot smaller now


----------



## albhb3

dont you gramamamar poliza no u onlie looc at the first leter of each word and your brain auto forms sentinces


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1830823 said:


> I was going to have you look for something for me.


What are you looking for? I'm in there all the time.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Damn the bees are think today!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1830878 said:


> What are you looking for? I'm in there all the time.


A jacket, I called and they are out.

But thanks!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1830870 said:


> Don't you have employees?


Yes, but I have one in school on the weekends, one out with a bad back (not work related) 2 that already have 53 hours last week, another that's sick and 2 others that have weekend jobs.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Saw this on the Dot sting page. It should pass inspection.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1830844 said:


> Do you think cities will write new codes to inspect or have inspected yearly or bi-yearly? Just like commercial


I don't think most have the manpower... plus that was the purpose of the 13D system... provide the best protection possible with the least headaches and while maintaining fiscal responsibility...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1830884 said:


> Saw this on the Dot sting page. It should pass inspection.


That's the easy lube model!


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;1830888 said:


> That's the easy lube model!


I woild hate to see what the rest of the trailer looked like wtf but hey at least the lock was new


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;1830884 said:


> Saw this on the Dot sting page. It should pass inspection.


Never seen anything like that before. I also don't see a break away cable in that pic so he probably got nailed for that too.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1830882 said:


> A jacket, I called and they are out.
> 
> But thanks!


Try the one in woodbury?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1830903 said:


> Try the one in woodbury?


I've been meaning to check that one out. Maybe tomorrow, gander over there has something's I need too.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

What a nice day. Good day to be running around looking at fish houses. Found a 3 wheel SCAG sitting in the ditch covered up. Was hoping it was for sale.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Vikes are moving the ball pretty good so far.


----------



## CityGuy

Had to mow twice this morning. Triple 19 may not have been a good idea. Growing like mad now.


----------



## Polarismalibu

And the vikes are screwing it up already


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1830926 said:


> And the vikes are screwing it up already


Oh boy.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1830923 said:


> Had to mow twice this morning. Triple 19 may not have been a good idea. Growing like mad now.


You're not alone, I mowed mine Thursday and it needs it again.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1830923 said:


> Had to mow twice this morning. Triple 19 may not have been a good idea. Growing like mad now.


If you put the 19-19-19 down this spring, it's well washed out by now.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1830923 said:


> Had to mow twice this morning. Triple 19 may not have been a good idea. Growing like mad now.


Feel free to come over and mow mine.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1830929 said:


> If you put the 19-19-19 down this spring, it's well washed out by now.


I think he just did it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Maybe an early fall this year...


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1830932 said:


> Maybe an early fall this year...


I am not ready for that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Children's thinks my kid has anxiety. We are now at the U.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1830935 said:



> I am not ready for that.


Last fall sucked. Dang leaves wouldn't fall until mid November then snow 2 weeks later. Looks like it'll be warm from now on out


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1830932 said:


> Maybe an early fall this year...


It will be for sure. Getting colorful up here already


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1830939 said:


> It will be for sure. Getting colorful up here already


I have a silver maple turning already, crazy!


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm hoping for a fall like ten years ago, all the leaves fell in like mid September.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1830930 said:


> Feel free to come over and mow mine.


I will come watch you mow, drink your beer and throw empty cans at you. Does that work?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1830943 said:


> I'm hoping for a fall like ten years ago, all the leaves fell in like mid September.


Your not that lucky.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1830941 said:


> I have a silver maple turning already, crazy!


Some of mine started turning a few weeks a go.


----------



## CityGuy

Well the game sucks guess I will watch nascar


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1830946 said:


> Your not that lucky.


This is true.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1830945 said:


> I will come watch you mow, drink your beer and throw empty cans at you. Does that work?


I have no equipment at home and we drank all my beer yesterday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1830947 said:


> Some of mine started turning a few weeks a go.


My parents have autumn blaze maple trees that were too, but silver maples normally take forever to turn and drop.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1830950 said:


> I have no equipment at home and we drank all my beer yesterday.


You or Hamel get to go play in Watertown last night?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1830952 said:


> You or Hamel get to go play in Watertown last night?


No I did not. They pulled Delano and Montrose.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1830954 said:


> No I did not. They pulled Delano and Montrose.


Copy that.

I heard Victoria, waconia, and Mayer.


----------



## Green Grass

Well the vikes still suck.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Teddy! Teddy! Teddy!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1830952 said:


> You or Hamel get to go play in Watertown last night?


Nope.........not me

Still waiting to get on. Had interview few weeks back. Sounds like they are hiring 3 of 4 of us.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1830969 said:


> Nope.........not me
> 
> Still waiting to get on. Had interview few weeks back. Sounds like they are hiring 3 of 4 of us.


O, I thought you were on already.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Vikings fan line should be interesting.


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;1830983 said:


> Vikings fan line should be interesting.


its amazing what happens when you face a top flight qb instead of a 3rd.... but but but if we had ap yada yada yada


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1830984 said:


> its amazing what happens when you face a top flight qb instead of a 3rd.... but but but if we had ap yada yada yada


And there it is....


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;1830984 said:


> its amazing what happens when you face a top flight qb instead of a 3rd.... but but but if we had ap yada yada yada


Our problem was the turnovers. It was all the QB's fault.


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;1830986 said:


> Our problem was the turnovers. It was all the QB's fault.


doesnt that get old, people been saying that for years


----------



## Polarismalibu

Cleaning the garage sucks!! Still better the watching the vikes lose


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1830990 said:


> Cleaning the garage sucks!! Still better the watching the vikes lose


I did the same this morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yup fan line..... Bridgewater......... Ap.............


----------



## crabbybob

I've been a Vikings fan living in New England for the past 45 years. Today's game was another in a long line of major disappointments. There's no way in hell I'll ever root for another team but I've given up hope that they'll win a super bowl before I die. At this point I'd settle for them beating the Patriots just once.

Are you guys really ponying up close to $1B to build them a stadium?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

crabbybob;1831005 said:


> I've been a Vikings fan living in New England for the past 45 years. Today's game was another in a long line of major disappointments. There's no way in hell I'll ever root for another team but I've given up hope that they'll win a super bowl before I die. At this point I'd settle for them beating the Patriots just once.
> 
> Are you guys really ponying up close to $1B to build them a stadium?


No, but it will be a $1B stadium when it's done. We are on the hook for a little more than 1/2.


----------



## albhb3

great my packers are getting spanked too what a joke
capers gotta go d looks as lost as MH370


----------



## SnowGuy73

crabbybob;1831005 said:


> I've been a Vikings fan living in New England for the past 45 years. Today's game was another in a long line of major disappointments. There's no way in hell I'll ever root for another team but I've given up hope that they'll win a super bowl before I die. At this point I'd settle for them beating the Patriots just once.
> 
> Are you guys really ponying up close to $1B to build them a stadium?


No worse than the stadium we had to build the twins....


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1831009 said:


> great my packers are getting spanked too what a joke
> capers gotta go d looks as lost as MH370


Wonder how the bears will do tonight?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1830982 said:


> O, I thought you were on already.


Nope, have comment about it but won't say it here.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1831015 said:


> No worse than the stadium we had to build the twins....


For some reason I live in a state that makes the tax payers pay for stadiums where most of the payers don't care about sports and will never use the stadiums. 
If I am going to pay for it I want my name on a brick or at least a can.


----------



## lsmain

SnowGuy73;1830995 said:


> Yup fan line..... Bridgewater......... Ap.............


I picked AP #1 for fantasy just to make the vikes games better.... Smart one on my part...


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1831016 said:


> Wonder how the bears will do tonight?


If the packers and bears lose we're still #1.


----------



## CityGuy

The light wind tonight has a bit of a chill to it. Not as bad as it is going to get but not use to it yet.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1831026 said:


> If the packers and bears lose we're still #1.


Like that will happen.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1830994 said:


> I did the same this morning.


I found the plow! Glad I did this while it was a decent temp out still.


----------



## CityGuy

64 and partly cloudy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1831026 said:


> If the packers and bears lose we're still #1.


Drinking that purple kool aid!

Haha.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1831017 said:


> Nope, have comment about it but won't say it here.


I hear you. Hopefully soon!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1831029 said:


> I found the plow! Glad I did this while it was a decent temp out still.


I was trying to find more stuff that I don't need and can sell.

Unemployed two months from tomorrow!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1831031 said:


> Drinking that purple kool aid!
> 
> Haha.


Nope, having a Nordeast. Our division really sucks this year. 8-8 might get you to the playoffs at this rate.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1831034 said:


> Nope, having a Nordeast. Our division really sucks this year. 8-8 might get you to the playoffs at this rate.


I agree 100%


----------



## SnowGuy73

You see buffalo new York got like 4" of snow?


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1831040 said:


> You see buffalo new York got like 4" of snow?


Fun!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Anyone have a recommendation for a shop that can make me a back drag for the wideout? I don't want the crappy western one and don't have time to fab one up myself.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1831042 said:


> Anyone have a recommendation for a shop that can make me a back drag for the wideout? I don't want the crappy western one and don't have time to fab one up myself.


You could check with Stonebrooke in Burnsville.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1831042 said:


> Anyone have a recommendation for a shop that can make me a back drag for the wideout? I don't want the crappy western one and don't have time to fab one up myself.


Craigslist has a guy who makes blizzard ones,my buddy bought one and really likes it.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1831018 said:


> For some reason I live in a state that makes the tax payers pay for stadiums where most of the payers don't care about sports and will never use the stadiums.
> If I am going to pay for it I want my name on a brick or at least a can.


I don't remember did we have to pay for the excel center.


----------



## albhb3

breaking news a white guy just outran 2 black guys


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1831044 said:


> Craigslist has a guy who makes blizzard ones,my buddy bought one and really likes it.


Forgot about that guy, $250 if I remember right.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1831045 said:


> I don't remember did we have to pay for the excel center.


I'm sure we did.....


----------



## albhb3

130 mill chump change compared to football stadiums


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1831044 said:


> Craigslist has a guy who makes blizzard ones,my buddy bought one and really likes it.


I saw his add last year can't find it now though


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1831043 said:


> You could check with Stonebrooke in Burnsville.


I always forget about them


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1831051 said:


> I saw his add last year can't find it now though


I haven't seen it yet either.


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;1831033 said:


> I was trying to find more stuff that I don't need and can sell.
> 
> Unemployed two months from tomorrow!!!


damn man Id go crazy what field are you in


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1831052 said:


> I always forget about them


I don't remember what I paid last year but it wasn't bad.


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1831054 said:


> damn man Id go crazy what field are you in


Lawn care.


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;1831057 said:


> Lawn care.


why cant ya work injury???


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1831060 said:


> why cant ya work injury???


Getting out of the business.


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;1831063 said:


> Getting out of the business.


ahh must of missed it that was probably a few thousand pages ago


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Raining down here


----------



## Green Grass

albhb3;1831049 said:


> 130 mill chump change compared to football stadiums


So for 400 mil we built target field and xcel center and the vikes are 2 billion the government hard at it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1831064 said:


> ahh must of missed it that was probably a few thousand pages ago


Oh come on, maybe a few hundred pages.

Haha.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like the packers might win.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1831045 said:


> I don't remember did we have to pay for the excel center.


Don't remember either.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1831078 said:


> Looks like the packers might win.


Say it ain't so.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1831078 said:


> Looks like the packers might win.


Three way tie for first!

I hope the Bears go down tonight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1831083 said:


> Three way tie for first!
> 
> I hope the Bears go down tonight.


Oh no!!!!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Interesting show on national geographic channel.


----------



## CityGuy

60 and cloudy


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1831069 said:


> So for 400 mil we built target field and xcel center and the vikes are 2 billion the government hard at it.


2 billion? Isn't our share of the Vikings stadium like 500-600 million ?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1831093 said:


> 2 billion? Isn't our share of the Vikings stadium like 500-600 million ?


Yes.......


----------



## qualitycut

Jims going to get rain for a while it looks like. 



SSS never seen any pictures


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1831093 said:


> 2 billion? Isn't our share of the Vikings stadium like 500-600 million ?


Yes that was total cost of the other stadiums


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like the rain may hit just the southern part of the metro.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1831117 said:


> Jims going to get rain for a while it looks like.
> 
> SSS never seen any pictures


looks like a 1/4" or so for me. suppose to be heavier around 3-4am


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;1831083 said:


> Three way tie for first!
> 
> I hope the Bears go down tonight.


theres only gonna be one team in 1st next week and it dont start with a V,B, or L.... count it


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1831117 said:


> SSS never seen any pictures


That's because I forgot to take any. :laughing: I was rushing to get home to watch the game and I got about 10 minutes away and realized. I will get them tomorrow I promise.


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;1831135 said:


> theres only gonna be one team in 1st next week and it dont start with a V,B, or L.... count it


The Packers suck too. The Jets blew it.


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;1831156 said:


> The Packers suck too. The Jets blew it.


did the rams blow it last


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;1831160 said:


> did the rams blow it last


No, the Rams are even worse. I'm just saying we all stink.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1831119 said:


> Yes that was total cost of the other stadiums


Sorry, i'm still confused... maybe too many beers at the FD golf tournament today


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1831181 said:


> Sorry, i'm still confused... maybe too many beers at the FD golf tournament today


400 million was the total cost for target field and xcel energy center. Total cost for the vikes is 2 billion.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1831186 said:


> 400 million was the total cost for target field and xcel energy center. Total cost for the vikes is 2 billion.


I say all we build is hockey rinks from here on out.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1831193 said:


> I say all we build is hockey rinks from here on out.


I would agree! !


----------



## albhb3

Green Grass;1831194 said:


> I would agree! !


agree and its not to late to leave the vikes open air as well


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1831194 said:


> I would agree! !


Is your son playing hockey this year?


----------



## albhb3

well the writings on the wall for da bears


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1831168 said:


> No, the Rams are even worse. I'm just saying we all stink.


This........


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1831199 said:


> well the writings on the wall for da bears


The penalties, damn!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1831193 said:


> I say all we build is hockey rinks from here on out.


I agree!! October 9th wild opener pre season a week from tomorrow.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1831208 said:


> The penalties, damn!


When I first saw this I thought it said something else


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1831214 said:


> When I first saw this I thought it said something else


I tried to post something else that starts with a p on Friday, it didn't last long!


----------



## gmcdan

I think gophers football 500 million +-
twins stadium 500 millon +-
vikes stadium 500 million +- 
not sure about saints or xcel center ?
then kick in the Vikings owners contribution 500 million +- 

over 2 billion and only the wild are god enough for an arena 

twins, vikes, gophers should of stayed in the dome . 
and who cares about the saints .


----------



## SSS Inc.

gmcdan;1831221 said:


> I think gophers football 500 million +-
> twins stadium 500 millon +-
> vikes stadium 500 million +-
> not sure about saints or xcel center ?
> then kick in the Vikings owners contribution 500 million +-
> 
> over 2 billion and only the wild are god enough for an arena
> 
> twins, vikes, gophers should of stayed in the dome .
> and who cares about the saints .


Now that they all have their Stadiums what will we spend our money on? Oh wait.....there will be a push for pro-soccer. Just wait.


----------



## Polarismalibu

gmcdan;1831221 said:


> I think gophers football 500 million +-
> twins stadium 500 millon +-
> vikes stadium 500 million +-
> not sure about saints or xcel center ?
> then kick in the Vikings owners contribution 500 million +-
> 
> over 2 billion and only the wild are god enough for an arena
> 
> twins, vikes, gophers should of stayed in the dome .
> and who cares about the saints .


They could have just updated the dome and the vikes could have paid for it all. Kinda like what there going to do to the target center.

The wild are the only team I actually care how they do anymore


----------



## Camden

gmcdan;1831221 said:


> I think gophers football 500 million +-
> twins stadium 500 millon +-
> vikes stadium 500 million +-
> not sure about saints or xcel center ?
> then kick in the Vikings owners contribution 500 million +-
> 
> over 2 billion and only the wild are god enough for an arena
> 
> twins, vikes, gophers should of stayed in the dome .
> and who cares about the saints .


It's really stunning to see how much money has been spent on these buildings. What would be interesting to see is the amount of return the state has gotten from them in the form of tax revenue and fees.

When there's a push to get these things built they always say it's a good investment. Okay, let's see some numbers that back up those claims.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;1831231 said:


> It's really stunning to see how much money has been spent on these buildings. What would be interesting to see is the amount of return the state has gotten from them in the form of tax revenue and fees.
> 
> When there's a push to get these things built they always say it's a good investment. Okay, let's see some numbers that back up those claims.


Only if the real numbers are realesed


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;1831235 said:


> Only if the real numbers are realesed


Right. There would need to be some transparency which is asking an awful lot from a gov't agency.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1831198 said:


> Is your son playing hockey this year?


Of course.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like a win for the bears.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1831193 said:


> I say all we build is hockey rinks from here on out.


Can we convert the other stadiums to rinks since the team's suck


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1831212 said:


> I agree!! October 9th wild opener pre season a week from tomorrow.


Won't get here fast enough


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1831224 said:


> Now that they all have their Stadiums what will we spend our money on? Oh wait.....there will be a push for pro-soccer. Just wait.


Already talking about it in the vikes. New stadium


----------



## SnowGuy73

50° calm rain.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Where did this rain come from?...


----------



## CityGuy

52 with light rain


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1831264 said:


> Where did this rain come from?...


Thought it was supposed to stay south with a passing shower in the south metro?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1831264 said:


> Where did this rain come from?...


There is another batch out to the west of this one. Looks like a washed out day.


----------



## CityGuy

Wow the weekend went by fast. They just never seem long enough.


----------



## CityGuy

At least the temps look to be stabilizing around 70 for the rest of the week.


----------



## CityGuy

Starting to look like AP is going to prison for a little bit.


----------



## CityGuy

3 way tie for first. Unbelievable.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1831270 said:


> There is another batch out to the west of this one. Looks like a washed out day.


I was looking at that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1831272 said:


> At least the temps look to be stabilizing around 70 for the rest of the week.


Too warm!!


----------



## CityGuy

At least we can look forward to the Wild starting soon.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1831276 said:


> Too warm!!


Nah, its perfect.


----------



## SnowGuy73

The ground will dry up just in time for more rain on Friday.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1831276 said:


> Too warm!!


We are just easing into the cooler temps of winter.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1831280 said:


> Nah, its perfect.


Agreed. ..........


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1831282 said:


> The ground will dry up just in time for more rain on Friday.


Wish it was snow instead.


----------



## CityGuy

Wow according to police clips there were several police chases last night. Why anyone would think they can out run cops or radios is beyond me.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1831287 said:


> Wow according to police clips there were several police chases last night. Why anyone would think they can out run cops or radios is beyond me.


Its doable on a rocket.


----------



## CityGuy

52 light rain @ 635


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1831288 said:


> Its doable on a rocket.


True to an extent. They will eventually find you.


----------



## CityGuy

Seems to be a lot more road kill on the road this morning than usual. Must be moving due to bow opener.


----------



## CityGuy

Snow, you fall back asleep?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1831287 said:


> Wow according to police clips there were several police chases last night. Why anyone would think they can out run cops or radios is beyond me.


It works every now and then down here. One guy recently was caught after a few weeks on the run. They call off the chase if its too populated or the criminal is smashing stuff


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1831282 said:


> The ground will dry up just in time for more rain on Friday.


Its perfect to make the grass 8" a week!! I thought maybe this week it would slow down with the cool temps. Nope looks the same as the last few weeks.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1831295 said:


> Its perfect to make the grass 8" a week!! I thought maybe this week it would slow down with the cool temps. Nope looks the same as the last few weeks.


When you mow it at 5 inches it doesn't take long for it to grow to 8


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1831294 said:


> It works every now and then down here. One guy recently was caught after a few weeks on the run. They call off the chase if its too populated or the criminal is smashing stuff


True, but if they have your plate they will find you.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1831295 said:


> Its perfect to make the grass 8" a week!! I thought maybe this week it would slow down with the cool temps. Nope looks the same as the last few weeks.


Guess I better plan on mowing again on Wednesday.


----------



## CityGuy

Get ready for the humidity to come back on Friday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1831288 said:


> Its doable on a rocket.


I was going to post the same, chance of death but doable.


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1831123 said:


> Looks like the rain may hit just the southern part of the metro.


Guess I was wrong.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1831295 said:


> Its perfect to make the grass 8" a week!! I thought maybe this week it would slow down with the cool temps. Nope looks the same as the last few weeks.


Not looking likey now.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1831301 said:



> I was going to post the same, chance of death but doable.


Live on the edge.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1831299 said:


> Get ready for the humidity to come back on Friday.


Saw that.....


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1831303 said:


> Not looking likey now.


You have luck like LWN .


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1831306 said:


> You have luck like LWN .


Not much a guy can do except b!tch about it.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1831305 said:


> Saw that.....


Sweatshirts to shorts in 12 hours.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1831308 said:


> Sweatshirts to shorts in 12 hours.


According to the state of MN, I can't wear shorts while applying herbicides.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1831310 said:


> According to the state of MN, I can't wear shorts while applying herbicides.


Imagine that. Government telling you how to do your job.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1831313 said:


> Imagine that. Government telling you how to do your job.


Its for my safety...... I guess.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1831307 said:


> Not much a guy can do except b!tch about it.


True.

Seems we all come here to vent our frustrations of work and life. I do it too. People here understand what we are going through.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1831315 said:


> Its for my safety...... I guess.


I am not sure I would want some of those chemicals on my skin.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1831315 said:


> Its for my safety...... I guess.


Well yeah. You don't want to grow toes out of your knee cap. The governments gotta know best lol


----------



## cbservicesllc

NWS just went from a slight chance of showers to chance of showers... good call


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1831317 said:


> I am not sure I would want some of those chemicals on my skin.


The laws are old.

Using Z-spray or PG's you don't have the risk, like you do dragging a hose.

The only time you get close to chemical is when you're filling the tank.

I use a 60 gallon nurse tank in the back of the truck. I could fill that at home, then put on shorts, then work the rest of the day and never be exposed to chemicals.

Even when I transfer from the truck to the Z-spray I wouldn't have to worry about spillage if I really wanted to. Right now I just gravity feed out of the tank into 2.5 gallon jugs, then dump the jugs into the Z-spray.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1831322 said:


> NWS just went from a slight chance of showers to chance of showers... good call


I'm still at mostly sunny, suckers!!

Finally, FINALLL mainly along and SOUTH of 94 the moisture lines up.

Hopefully this is of things to come.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1831326 said:


> I'm still at mostly sunny, suckers!!
> 
> Finally, FINALLL mainly along and SOUTH of 94 the moisture lines up.
> 
> Hopefully this is of things to come.


Until winter then north, sucker.


----------



## qualitycut

We still have a couple hours of rain, going to be fun cutting today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1831317 said:


> I am not sure I would want some of those chemicals on my skin.


It happens anyway...


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1831326 said:


> I'm still at mostly sunny, suckers!!
> 
> Finally, FINALLL mainly along and SOUTH of 94 the moisture lines up.
> 
> Hopefully this is of things to come.


I hope so too! :laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1831329 said:


> We still have a couple hours of rain, going to be fun cutting today.


It wouldn't be bad if the grass wasn't growing 4" a week!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1831296 said:


> When you mow it at 5 inches it doesn't take long for it to grow to 8


Who said I mowed at 5"?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1831337 said:


> Who said I mowed at 5"?


Thought you did, or maybe 4


----------



## SnowGuy73

Here you go Quality, per Accu.

Rain will end in 44 min Shakopee


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1831310 said:


> According to the state of MN, I can't wear shorts while applying herbicides.


Hahaha you should tell that to some of the guys I see. One guy down here I turned in for not placing a marker, wears them all the time. I've seen the guy that helps him with a back pack sprayer wear sandle type shoes. By the way neither has a licence and the state says its OK because its voluntery.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1831342 said:


> Hahaha you should tell that to some of the guys I see. One guy down here I turned in for not placing a marker, wears them all the time. I've seen the guy that helps him with a back pack sprayer wear sandle type shoes. By the way neither has a licence and the state says its OK because its voluntery.


I remember you talking about that.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1831340 said:


> Thought you did, or maybe 4


Some at 4" on the real thick lawns. Any shorter and its yellow. Most are 3 1/2". Normally I'm at 3" by now, and dropping 1/4" inch a week until I hit 2 1/2"


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1831344 said:


> Some at 4" on the real thick lawns. Any shorter and its yellow. Most are 3 1/2". Normally I'm at 3" by now, and dropping 1/4" inch a week until I hit 2 1/2"


I'm still at 3" and it looks like a hay field!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1831343 said:


> I remember you talking about that.


I couldn't believe the letter when I got it in the mail. I still may have it, I'll have to find it and show you or anyone who want to see it. I know for a fact he gets paid. I'll throw up a pic when I see him next of his spray rig


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1831345 said:


> I'm still at 3" and it looks like a hay field!


That's how my lawn looks. Busted out the 1445 with 60" deck and cab on Saturday. Cut around 3". 31 diesel had plenty of power and the dang thing cut better than my vantages


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1831349 said:


> I couldn't believe the letter when I got it in the mail. I still may have it, I'll have to find it and show you or anyone who want to see it. I know for a fact he gets paid. I'll throw up a pic when I see him next of his spray rig


I look forward to seeing it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Dang long lines at Al corn in Claremont


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu weather..... What a joke!

Rain will start in 4 min Shakopee


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1831328 said:


> Until winter then north, sucker.


SSShhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## CityGuy

51 light drizzle.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I see blue sky.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Glad I washed my truck Saturday, twice!


----------



## Greenery

Hamelfire;1831273 said:


> Starting to look like AP is going to prison for a little bit.


Does it really matter? With Rice getting an indefinite suspension why wouldn't Peterson have the same fate?


----------



## qualitycut

Sss still have not seen any pictures.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1831372 said:


> Does it really matter? With Rice getting an indefinite suspension why wouldn't Peterson have the same fate?


Because legally speaking, Ray Rice broke the law.

By Texas law, Adrian didn't commit a crime, legally didn't.

**** edit..... nevermind, didn't realize he was charged with abuse.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1831385 said:


> Because legally speaking, Ray Rice broke the law.
> 
> By Texas law, Adrian didn't commit a crime, legally didn't.


Then why was a warrant for his arrest issued?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1831389 said:


> Then why was a warrant for his arrest issued?


First, see my edit.

Second, it has taken 3-4 Grand Jury's to finally charge him. Obviously a fine line.

1-2 "switches", NBD. 13-15, abuse. But what if he's found not guilty?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sun is out!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1831399 said:


> Sun is out!


Not here. It just stopped sprinkling


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1831399 said:


> Sun is out!


Should be dry in about 4 hours


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1831396 said:


> First, see my edit.
> 
> Second, it has taken 3-4 Grand Jury's to finally charge him. Obviously a fine line.
> 
> 1-2 "switches", NBD. 13-15, abuse. But what if he's found not guilty?


Yeah... either way it's going to get real messy...


----------



## Camden

What Peterson did is far worse than what Rice did. The woman the Rice struck is an adult, she could leave that situation if she wanted to. A 4 year old is stuck in their environment with no place to turn unless someone steps in to help.

When you break open your kid's skin a line has been crossed.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like Northern Salt is trying to do damage control with today's email.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;1831413 said:


> What Peterson did is far worse than what Rice did. The woman the Rice struck is an adult, she could leave that situation if she wanted to. A 4 year old is stuck in their environment with no place to turn unless someone steps in to help.
> 
> When you break open your kid's skin a line has been crossed.


Bet all he gets is probation like all the other celebrities


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1831413 said:


> What Peterson did is far worse than what Rice did. The woman the Rice struck is an adult, she could leave that situation if she wanted to. A 4 year old is stuck in their environment with no place to turn unless someone steps in to help.
> 
> When you break open your kid's skin a line has been crossed.


Plus he admits to "whooping" all of his kids.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1831416 said:


> Looks like Northern Salt is trying to do damage control with today's email.


I just read that and thought the same thing. Still no bulk prices


----------



## Polarismalibu

They say Peterson will play Sunday


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1831428 said:


> I just read that and thought the same thing. Still no bulk prices


They won't be able to quote bulk prices until they know where the supply will be.

Somewhat silly to send out the email saying "Hey, we don't know where you'll have to pick up your supply at, but make sure you order now!!".

I know Angelo was the one in charge of getting things going for NSI, I wonder if his inactions caused all of the issues last year, if the same railroad issues the farmers are facing were in fact, true, or if there is infighting at NSI / Interstate?

Basically the email is telling you to buy a Conex Storage Container, and they will keep you supplied.

I'd need to know that they'll have the supply after last year.

I should call my school contact, I know they used NSI.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ummmmmm...guess what I saw at the red light????


----------



## albhb3

whats the big deal i needed a beer run


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1831404 said:


> Should be dry in about 4 days


Fixed it for you.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1831430 said:


> They won't be able to quote bulk prices until they know where the supply will be.
> 
> Somewhat silly to send out the email saying "Hey, we don't know where you'll have to pick up your supply at, but make sure you order now!!".
> 
> I know Angelo was the one in charge of getting things going for NSI, I wonder if his inactions caused all of the issues last year, if the same railroad issues the farmers are facing were in fact, true, or if there is infighting at NSI / Interstate?
> 
> Basically the email is telling you to buy a Conex Storage Container, and they will keep you supplied.
> 
> I'd need to know that they'll have the supply after last year.
> 
> I should call my school contact, I know they used NSI.


Is that basically what the email said? I haven't gotten one yet.

I know the railroad thing was definitely true - I had a railroad contact confirm that...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Looks like it could rain again


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1831450 said:


> Looks like it could rain again


Threatening looking clouds up here but nothing on radar.


----------



## CityGuy

Busy at commercial mg today.


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like a little ot tomorrow. 750 ton to put down.


----------



## CityGuy

It really amazes me that some of the trucks rolling thru here can get dot for a year.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Clouded up quick.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1831430 said:


> They won't be able to quote bulk prices until they know where the supply will be.
> 
> Somewhat silly to send out the email saying "Hey, we don't know where you'll have to pick up your supply at, but make sure you order now!!".
> 
> I know Angelo was the one in charge of getting things going for NSI, I wonder if his inactions caused all of the issues last year, if the same railroad issues the farmers are facing were in fact, true, or if there is infighting at NSI / Interstate?
> 
> Basically the email is telling you to buy a Conex Storage Container, and they will keep you supplied.
> 
> I'd need to know that they'll have the supply after last year.
> 
> I should call my school contact, I know they used NSI.


Kinda surprised they aren't hauling ours in for the year yet.


----------



## SnowGuy73

The way it looks now, Friday is a washout.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1831457 said:


> Clouded up quick.


Looked pretty dark around 12 when we started fixing shoulder.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1831459 said:


> The way it looks now, Friday is a washout.


Well maybe it will give us time to start throwing some iron on a few truck trucks.


----------



## CityGuy

58 and cloudy at 1300


----------



## CityGuy

Wow, shouldn't have had chili cheese dogs for lunch.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1831461 said:


> Well maybe it will give us time to start throwing some iron on a few truck trucks.


Rain days, great time to do it.


----------



## CityGuy

Wow these trucks comfort friendly.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1831465 said:


> Rain days, great time to do it.


We have about half our dept off Thursday and Friday. Not much else to do n the rain if it hhappens.


----------



## CityGuy

God I hate unproductive paid labor time.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1831042 said:


> Anyone have a recommendation for a shop that can make me a back drag for the wideout? I don't want the crappy western one and don't have time to fab one up myself.


Here you go... Came today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1831473 said:


> Here you go... Came today.


I have a coupon for you if you want it, 20% off.


----------



## Drakeslayer

19 and cloudy in Saskatchewan right now.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1831459 said:


> The way it looks now, Friday is a washout.


Yikes. I have too much to do before then. Gonna be some long days this week I guess


----------



## cbservicesllc

CVI's in MG just pulling out of Arby's


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1831482 said:


> CVI's in MG just pulling out of Arby's


Wrong page Bucko.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1831474 said:


> I have a coupon for you if you want it, 20% off.


That would be sweet!


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1831482 said:


> CVI's in MG just pulling out of Arby's


Good to know.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1831483 said:


> Wrong page Bucko.


Hey Hamel appreciated the info!


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1831503 said:


> Hey Hamel appreciated the info!


The one guy who wouldn't get pulled over lol


----------



## Deershack

Couple of thoughts about the cost of building sport facilities. The public costs stated NEVER include what the people will have to pay for the new roads, or moving sewer lines, power lines and phone lines(buried and overhead), water lines and so on. Those costs are payed either by subscribers or tax payers through seperate taxes and/or franchise fees. The team owners made their money by knowing how to make money and if they thought owning a stadium or arena was a good deal, they would be building them.

Their is talk about changing the Vikings name to the "Tampons" since they don't have a second string. The only problem is the Twins, Wolves and Gophers are in the running for that name also.


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1831459 said:


> The way it looks now, Friday is a washout.


Good thing I try to always plan a 4 day workweek allowing Friday for either doing the finishing touches on installs and only working a few hours or not working at all, at least in the field.


----------



## qualitycut

Grass is cutting nicely today!


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1831506 said:


> The one guy who wouldn't get pulled over lol


You would be surprised surprised. It takes 1 guy on a high horse and all city in trouble


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1831514 said:


> You would be surprised surprised. It takes 1 guy on a high horse and all city in trouble


Plus I have a call list of lawn, landscape, and truckers to notify


----------



## CityGuy

Deershack;1831508 said:


> Couple of thoughts about the cost of building sport facilities. The public costs stated NEVER include what the people will have to pay for the new roads, or moving sewer lines, power lines and phone lines(buried and overhead), water lines and so on. Those costs are payed either by subscribers or tax payers through seperate taxes and/or franchise fees. The team owners made their money by knowing how to make money and if they thought owning a stadium or arena was a good deal, they would be building them.
> 
> Their is talk about changing the Vikings name to the "Tampons" since they don't have a second string. The only problem is the Twins, Wolves and Gophers are in the running for that name also.


Ha.....

Got a good laugh out of that.


----------



## albhb3

I got a problem.... been watchin to many diesel cold start videos on the YT


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;1831517 said:


> I got a problem.... been watchin to many diesel cold start videos on the YT


And that gives you a problem how??


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;1831517 said:


> I got a problem.... been watchin to many diesel cold start videos on the YT


And...............


----------



## CityGuy

61 partly sunny


----------



## CityGuy

Wow quiet this afternoon


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1831536 said:


> Wow quiet this afternoon


Everyone must be working. Not everyone has government hours like you.


----------



## CityGuy

Fyi avoid Schmitt lake road and 169 tomorrow from 9 to 1 or so due to signal replacement.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1831511 said:


> Grass is cutting nicely today!


Good to know, finally!


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1831517 said:


> I got a problem.... been watchin to many diesel cold start videos on the YT


I don't get it.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

Deershack;1831508 said:


> Couple of thoughts about the cost of building sport facilities. The public costs stated NEVER include what the people will have to pay for the new roads, or moving sewer lines, power lines and phone lines(buried and overhead), water lines and so on. Those costs are payed either by subscribers or tax payers through seperate taxes and/or franchise fees. The team owners made their money by knowing how to make money and if they thought owning a stadium or arena was a good deal, they would be building them.


Lee,

Right on with your comment.

BTW
If you want another 5 yard dump let me know. I have one we are looking to sell. I looks a lot like the other one.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1831541 said:


> I don't get it.....


They sound cool if its got exhaust


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1831549 said:


> They sound cool if its got exhaust


Ah, copy that.


----------



## CityGuy

Beautiful night to enjoy a cold one on the deck


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1831548 said:


> Lee,
> 
> Right on with your comment.
> 
> BTW
> If you want another 5 yard dump let me know. I have one we are looking to sell. I looks a lot like the other one.


As in...... pics?


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1831549 said:


> They sound cool if its got exhaust


Especially a 03 6.0


----------



## unit28

Areas of frost are expected tonight...particularly in rusk county
where a frost advisory is in effect.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1831552 said:


> As in...... pics?


I sent you a pm. Couldn't figure out how to attach pics to a pm though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1831577 said:


> I sent you a pm. Couldn't figure out how to attach pics to a pm though.


Would it have a plow? Or just the dump?


----------



## CityGuy

Old city truck.

http://www.boyertrucks.com/pre-owned-heavy-trucks.html
Stock Number	N141997A


----------



## qualitycut

Man i made some great steak tacos


----------



## albhb3

peterbeaters kids are commin out of the word work now.... get your popcorn ready


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1831586 said:


> Would it have a plow? Or just the dump?


Just the dump. If you find a truck without a plow I have a 10' or 11' Monroe (I think) with all the mounting brackets and things available. You might be able to marry it up to this truck.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1831592 said:


> Man i made some great steak tacos


now you gotta share with the class


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;1831597 said:


> peterbeaters kids are commin out of the word work now.... get your popcorn ready


Where are you seeing this? I've been waiting for this to occur.


----------



## Greenery

SSS Inc.;1831607 said:


> Where are you seeing this? I've been waiting for this to occur.


Per Kfan-

Something about a cut over the eye of another youngster.

The youngster got the beat down for cussing.

Very little info out about it.


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;1831607 said:


> Where are you seeing this? I've been waiting for this to occur.


nfl espn im sure will come out over the next day or 2


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;1831621 said:


> nfl espn im sure will come out over the next day or 2


Just saw it on TMZ.(First time I've been there) Considering his threshold for inflicting this punishment I would assume every one of his kids have been hit. Common Man was right on today with his open to the show. If this is truly a cultural difference then the culture that accepts this is screwed up big time. I really can't believe he's playing Sunday.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Greenery;1831619 said:


> Per Kfan-
> 
> Something about a cut over the eye of another youngster.
> 
> The youngster got the beat down for cussing.
> 
> Very little info out about it.


Just saw the picture. The mom called the police but they determined that the kid hit his head on a carseat after AP "disciplined" him.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I wonder how many false claims his baby mommas will make to try to get money out of all this


----------



## SnowGuy73

Channel 9 had it as breaking news too at 18:00 tonight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1831626 said:


> I wonder how many false claims his baby mommas will make to try to get money out of all this


A bunch.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Down to 35° tonight!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1831628 said:


> A bunch.......


It's kinda sad when we have to refer to a guy's "baby's mamas" as a bunch. When there are pictures and previous police reports you have to start to think there is much more to this story.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

got a new job for next year. not lawn and snow related


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1831634 said:


> got a new job for next year. not lawn and snow related


Asphalt?


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1831634 said:


> got a new job for next year. not lawn and snow related


Working for SSS?


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1831638 said:


> Asphalt?


Great minds!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1831639 said:


> Working for SSS?


Because of the timing of our posts one could conclude yes but that is not the case.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1831634 said:


> got a new job for next year. not lawn and snow related


Being a bum like snowguy?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1831640 said:


> Great minds!!


You got that right.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

nope. none of you are right. after my dad has lost around 250,000 could be actually a lot more, in the last couple years by not listening to my advice, I now get to sell the corn and beans as I see fit. just have to line it up with when rents and equipment payments are due. if I do a good enough job I can cut back on some lawn and snow work. prefer less snow work. so I hope to put more money in the farm account to my salary


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1831642 said:


> Being a bum like snowguy?


I wish. i'll be a bum when my body doesn't allow me to do anything anymore or when I take a dirt nap. whichever comes first


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1831649 said:


> I wish. i'll be a bum when my body doesn't allow me to do anything anymore or when I take a dirt nap. whichever comes first


One comes with the other!


----------



## NorthernProServ

Email today from hedbergs, $156.00 per ton for salt...not that I get it from then though.


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;1831656 said:


> Email today from hedbergs, $158.00 per ton for salt...not that I get it from then though.


Jeez that's high! Any luck selling the trucks on Craigslist ?


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;1831658 said:


> Jeez that's high! Any luck selling the trucks on Craigslist ?


Just put them up late last week, sold one today with the plow!

Now I need to go plow shopping again! I am really like the SS DXT !


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan, you have a SS DXT don't you?


----------



## gmcdan

Deershack;1831508 said:


> Couple of thoughts about the cost of building sport facilities. The public costs stated NEVER include what the people will have to pay for the new roads, or moving sewer lines, power lines and phone lines(buried and overhead), water lines and so on. Those costs are payed either by subscribers or tax payers through seperate taxes and/or franchise fees. The team owners made their money by knowing how to make money and if they thought owning a stadium or arena was a good deal, they would be building them.
> 
> Their is talk about changing the Vikings name to the "Tampons" since they don't have a second string. The only problem is the Twins, Wolves and Gophers are in the running for that name also.


Another thing that happens sometimes not sure which ones but even after a project is paid for "st paul civic center " example. they keep collecting the taxes years after it paid off the taxes don't go away and reapplied to other programs .


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1831591 said:


> Old city truck.
> 
> http://www.boyertrucks.com/pre-owned-heavy-trucks.html
> Stock Number	N141997A


Thought that White Cab with Yellow plow looked familiar...



SSS Inc.;1831624 said:


> Just saw it on TMZ.(First time I've been there) Considering his threshold for inflicting this punishment I would assume every one of his kids have been hit. Common Man was right on today with his open to the show. If this is truly a cultural difference then the culture that accepts this is screwed up big time. I really can't believe he's playing Sunday.


I thought Common's open was great as well... BUT didn't ya see the game on Sunday (sarcasm)... The Vikes are making an ethical blunder here...



Polarismalibu;1831626 said:


> I wonder how many false claims his baby mommas will make to try to get money out of all this


All of them plus more!



NorthernProServ;1831663 said:


> LwnmwrMan, you have a SS DXT don't you?


Yeah he does


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;1831663 said:


> LwnmwrMan, you have a SS DXT don't you?


Yes he dose


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;1831661 said:


> Just put them up late last week, sold one today with the plow!
> 
> Now I need to go plow shopping again! I am really like the SS DXT !


They looked nice. I want to add one like that this year.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have one, djagusch just bought his second.

Kids and wife went to bed early, been playing PS4 now that the sun goes down so early


Don't know what to do when it's 8:30 and everyone else is sleeping and it'seems dark outside.


----------



## qualitycut

I cant believe some of these truck prices on Craigslist


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1831695 said:


> I cant believe some of these truck prices on Craigslist


That's why I haven't bought one yet. Million miles for a million dollars it's crazy


----------



## CityGuy

45 and clear


----------



## CityGuy

I hate waking up 10 minutes before the alarm


----------



## SnowGuy73

41° calm clear.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1831707 said:


> I hate waking up 10 minutes before the alarm


Did the same...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1831695 said:


> I cant believe some of these truck prices on Craigslist


Have you seen the plow prices? Some are more than new and some priced the same as new one installed


----------



## CityGuy

44 and clear


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1831711 said:


> Did the same...


Second day in a row.


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ;1831656 said:


> Email today from hedbergs, $156.00 per ton for salt...not that I get it from then though.


Seems high. Is that delivered?


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1831674 said:


> Thought that White Cab with Yellow plow looked familiar...
> 
> I thought Common's open was great as well... BUT didn't ya see the game on Sunday (sarcasm)... The Vikes are making an ethical blunder here...
> 
> All of them plus more!
> 
> Yeah he does


Truck is in good shape.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Another allegation against peterson has been filed in Houston on a different child of his from 2013


----------



## jimslawnsnow

jimslawnsnow;1831724 said:


> Another allegation against peterson has been filed in Houston on a different child of his from 2013


The article from kare11 doesn't make sense.


----------



## BossPlow614

Heated seats & heat on full blast this morning, too cold!


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1831724 said:


> Another allegation against peterson has been filed in Houston on a different child of his from 2013


Figures, going to come out of the wood work now. It's all about the $$ now.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1831727 said:


> Figures, going to come out of the wood work now. It's all about the $$ now.


I wonder how many come out and say that their child is his just looking for money?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

BossPlow614;1831726 said:


> Heated seats & heat on full blast this morning, too cold!


Yeah, it's one of those mornings. Have work to do in the shop this am and will be turning the heat on in there just to take the chill out. Last week I could barely take blades off I was so cold


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1831732 said:


> I wonder how many come out and say that their child is his just looking for money?


More than we will ever know.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1831733 said:


> Yeah, it's one of those mornings. Have work to do in the shop this am and will be turning the heat on in there just to take the chill out. Last week I could barely take blades off I was so cold


There is a chill in the air this morning.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Channel 5 is calling the peterson deal a scandle. Is it a scandle or allegations?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1831735 said:


> There is a chill in the air this morning.


No frost out at least. That crap takes forever to dry


----------



## CityGuy

So Radison dumped the NFL and the Vikings for sponsorship. Who will be next.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1831737 said:


> No frost out at least. That crap takes forever to dry


Takes awhile to get the screed on the pa for hot enough to pave at this time of year.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1831736 said:


> Channel 5 is calling the peterson deal a scandle. Is it a scandle or allegations?


I don't think we have all the details yet.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1831741 said:


> Takes awhile to get the screed on the pa for hot enough to pave at this time of year.


I bet. I really don't much about it.


----------



## CityGuy

44 and clear, nice looking sunrise


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1831744 said:


> I bet. I really don't much about it.


The part that makes it smooth needs to be hot or it sticks and leaves lines all over.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1831743 said:


> I don't think we have all the details yet.


If this was one of us regular joes, they would say charges have been filed and that's about it. With celebrities or anyone in the public eye its rarely called charges. Its allegations then scandal. I'm sure it has to do with ratetings, but at least call it the same thing every time it talked about


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1831750 said:


> If this was one of us regular joes, they would say charges have been filed and that's about it. With celebrities or anyone in the public eye its rarely called charges. Its allegations then scandal. I'm sure it has to do with ratetings, but at least call it the same thing every time it talked about


True. And it wouldn't make the news either.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1831749 said:


> The part that makes it smooth needs to be hot or it sticks and leaves lines all over.


Just watched a crew lay down a new stretch of road in goodhue county. It was funny seeing them in sweatshirts or carhart jackets. Normally its t shirts


----------



## jimslawnsnow

What's up with Winnipeg? Its 10 degrees warmer there than anywhere around here


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1831753 said:


> Just watched a crew lay down a new stretch of road in goodhue county. It was funny seeing them in sweatshirts or carhart jackets. Normally its t shirts


Your either freezing or sweating at this time of year. Can't win.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1831755 said:


> What's up with Winnipeg? Its 10 degrees warmer there than anywhere around here


Article air mas being pushed back by remnants of the hurricane over Mexico?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1831756 said:


> Your either freezing or sweating at this time of year. Can't win.


I know. We rip our stuff off to put it back on. I ordered some sweatshirt jackets. You know its like a hoodie sweatshirt but with a full zipper. Hoping we can regulate out temps more


----------



## SnowGuy73

Cafe this!


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1831758 said:


> I know. We rip our stuff off to put it back on. I ordered some sweatshirt jackets. You know its like a hoodie sweatshirt but with a full zipper. Hoping we can regulate out temps more


We are looking at those here but have to be reflective and made in USA


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1831759 said:


> Cafe this!


What now???????


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1831760 said:


> We are looking at those here but have to be reflective and made in USA


I know mine are USA made. Mine are black. I think they had a safety yellow, but I don't think it had the reflective strips


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1831761 said:


> What now???????


He probably just doesn't want to work


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1831759 said:


> Cafe this!


You in Chan playing?


----------



## Green Grass

38 clear heavy frost


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1831683 said:


> I have one, djagusch just bought his second.


No problems with the cutting edge chattering or tripping excessively?

Have vxt's now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1831759 said:


> Cafe this!


Lemme guess, too wet to spray, too wet to mow??


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;1831677 said:


> They looked nice. I want to add one like that this year.


Adding a plow or truck like mine?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's really really getting to the point where we're going to have to think about an 8 am start soon.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1831771 said:


> It's really really getting to the point where we're going to have to think about an 8 am start soon.


Didn't you say that a couple weeks ago?


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1831771 said:


> It's really really getting to the point where we're going to have to think about an 8 am start soon.


Might as well do it now. I am getting the kids ready


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1831768 said:


> No problems with the cutting edge chattering or tripping excessively?
> 
> Have vxt's now


I have 2 flat tops and 2 VXT's. Sold a Hiniker C plow off a different truck, put my VXT on that truck and put a the DXT on my truck last year.

To me, they are like plowing with a pillow.

I wouldn't buy a different BOSS, other than the DXT. If you wanted to save a little dough, buy the painted version, but at least get the DXT if you're going BOSS.

With THAT said, I have a number of accounts where I think and expandable would work swell, however I would like to plow with an expandable on a couple of those lots before I bought one. If I switch, I'm the type of guy that has to switch all plows, as I want everything interchangeable.


----------



## SnowGuy73

If it ain't soaking wet, its frosty!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Negative, not in Chanhassen.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1831777 said:


> If it ain't soaking wet, its frosty!


No frost, but it looks like we got a 1/2" of rain overnight


----------



## Greenery

Hamelfire;1831727 said:


> Figures, going to come out of the wood work now. It's all about the $$ now.


Anyone know how many kids he has anyways?

Couple 13 14?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Greenery;1831785 said:


> Good, I hope they drain his account dry. Maybe he will stop whooping his kids.
> 
> Anyone know how many kids he has anyways?


Good question. Does he?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1831791 said:


> Good question. Does he?


That last one that died he didnt even know about.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1831755 said:


> What's up with Winnipeg? Its 10 degrees warmer there than anywhere around here


Probably from all the jet engines they are constantly testing there


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1831773 said:


> Didn't you say that a couple weeks ago?


No, I only had one really. Now it's really, really getting there.


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;1831770 said:


> Adding a plow or truck like mine?


A plow truck


----------



## Polarismalibu

Fired one guy this morning. Thinks he picks when he works...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1831825 said:


> Fired one guy this morning. Thinks he picks when he works...


You only want one snowblower now?? ●¿●


----------



## Polarismalibu

Other employee just scraped the box on my truck down the side of the fricken trailer. What a day this has been!


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;1831846 said:


> Other employee just scraped the box on my truck down the side of the fricken trailer. What a day this has been!


Im just waiting for my guy aerating to run into something.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1831738 said:


> So Radison dumped the NFL and the Vikings for sponsorship. Who will be next.


I think they said it was temporarily suspended until more came out


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1831762 said:


> I know mine are USA made. Mine are black. I think they had a safety yellow, but I don't think it had the reflective strips


What brand?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1831775 said:


> With THAT said, I have a number of accounts where I think and expandable would work swell, however I would like to plow with an expandable on a couple of those lots before I bought one. If I switch, I'm the type of guy that has to switch all plows, as I want everything interchangeable.


This........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1831846 said:


> Other employee just scraped the box on my truck down the side of the fricken trailer. What a day this has been!


That's what happens when you start working around me.

You have the Cheese Touch now (reference to those with kids into Diary of a Wimpy Kid)


----------



## cbservicesllc

Apparently this is what you get when you get two sizes of boulders and river rock from Hedberg (not my job, just there to assist)


----------



## Polarismalibu

Now the dump trailer won't work


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1831876 said:


> Apparently this is what you get when you get two sizes of boulders and river rock from Hedberg (not my job, just there to assist)


I would kill someone.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1831880 said:


> I would kill someone.


I agree!! They wouldn't have dumped that crap on any of my sites


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1831880 said:


> I would kill someone.


Agreed!........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1831876 said:


> Apparently this is what you get when you get two sizes of boulders and river rock from Hedberg (not my job, just there to assist)


Did they only pay for one delivery charge?

What were the arrangements?

I guess if they paid for delivery on 3 separate orders, I would be making some phone calls.

If they paid for 1 delivery????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1831878 said:


> Now the dump trailer won't work


Ever think about calling it a day?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1831894 said:


> Ever think about calling it a day?


Yep I did I have had enough


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1831859 said:


> What brand?


I don't remember. Haven't gotten them yet. Will let you know when I get them


----------



## CityGuy

My view for the day.

On the screw.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1831876 said:


> Apparently this is what you get when you get two sizes of boulders and river rock from Hedberg (not my job, just there to assist)


What the ???????


----------



## CityGuy

64 partly sunny


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1831922 said:


> What the ???????


Yeah, I was like "Well, see ya later."


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1831890 said:


> Did they only pay for one delivery charge?
> 
> What were the arrangements?
> 
> I guess if they paid for delivery on 3 separate orders, I would be making some phone calls.
> 
> If they paid for 1 delivery????


Not sure on any of these accounts... regardless... come on... it was basically across 169 from Hedberg


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1831890 said:


> Did they only pay for one delivery charge?
> 
> What were the arrangements?
> 
> I guess if they paid for delivery on 3 separate orders, I would be making some phone calls.
> 
> If they paid for 1 delivery????


Most places have a diveder in the dump.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1831896 said:


> Yep I did I have had enough


You never work anyway.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1831934 said:


> Most places have a diveder in the dump.


I know mine always did...


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1831936 said:


> You never work anyway.


My name is not snowguy


----------



## qualitycut

Any laws on driving a skid down the road. Have some bobcat work about half a mile away and dont feel like loading it up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1831941 said:


> My name is not snowguy


You name isn't LwnmwrMan22 either, but that didn't stop you from acting like me today!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1831942 said:


> Any laws on driving a skid down the road. Have some bobcat work about half a mile away and dont feel like loading it up.


Technically you should have a beacon, or at least a slow moving triangle on.

I drive my big tractor all over this area.

Every Wednesday from my house to Lindstrom, from Lindstrom to Wyoming, from Wyoming back again pulling the tri-deck mower.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1831942 said:


> Any laws on driving a skid down the road. Have some bobcat work about half a mile away and dont feel like loading it up.


Slow moving triangle on the back


----------



## CityGuy

66 partly sunny


----------



## CityGuy

I think I ate too much ravioli. Feel like I am going to explode


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1831957 said:


> I think I ate too much ravioli. Feel like I am going to explode


I just want to eat.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1831952 said:


> Slow moving triangle on the back


Or big orange door


----------



## BossPlow614

Scored row 9 seats behind home plate for tonight's twins game for free. Even if they suck, should be a blast.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1831960 said:


> Or big orange door


I've driven just about everything imaginable down some pretty major roads. Not that it makes its right but I even had a paver drive down a major street. I wouldn't worry about it if I were you.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1831943 said:


> You name isn't LwnmwrMan22 either, but that didn't stop you from acting like me today!


Yeah I'm surprised you haven't gone insane yet. This was inly one day for me


----------



## SSS Inc.

So today we were removing a parking lot at a Church and the main guy there shows up with one of those little Drones with a camera and starts filming us. I hope I get my hands on the video. He had the thing practically on top of the equipment at times. Pretty neat little units. I guess there is a monitor in the remote control so you can watch what you're fimling. He must be excited for the new parking lot they will have after tomorrow.  I hope he comes back while we are paving.


----------



## qualitycut

There and back and a hour


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1831971 said:


> Yeah I'm surprised you haven't gone insane yet. This was inly one day for me


When guys ride around with me for a day, they same the same thing.

Adrenaline rush at times. Stress others. Stupidity most.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1831942 said:


> Any laws on driving a skid down the road. Have some bobcat work about half a mile away and dont feel like loading it up.


No beers in the cup holder is the only one I can think of.


----------



## qualitycut

Lwmr do they still have dot set up in Forest lake? Got suckered into bringing my skid up.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1832008 said:


> Lwmr do they still have dot set up in Forest lake? Got suckered into bringing my skid up.


It was clear earlier today according to the sting page


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1832016 said:


> It was clear earlier today according to the sting page


My luck it wont be Friday!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone use float tube for hunting or other reasons?

I need to get out to the middle of a pond to put a fountain back in the water.

Last time I was able to use a canoe, but that sucked.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1832016 said:


> It was clear earlier today according to the sting page


That was me. 

Anyways, watch the sting page until about 8:30, you should know by then.

Either that or get up early and get in town before 7:30. Seems they set up around 8ish if they are out here.

They stay until 2-3.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1832018 said:


> My luck it wont be Friday!


Um, have you looked at the forecast for Friday?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1832023 said:


> Anyone use float tube for hunting or other reasons?
> 
> I need to get out to the middle of a pond to put a fountain back in the water.
> 
> Last time I was able to use a canoe, but that sucked.
> 
> Any other suggestions?


Why did the canoe suck? What about a Jon boat


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1832027 said:


> Why did the canoe suck? What about a Jon boat


Canoe sucked because we have to tie it off in place, so we were leaning over the side.

John boat is out, as I don't really want to buy a boat just to get this fountain in and out.

Not sure I can get my 18' boat backed into the pond.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1832030 said:


> Canoe sucked because we have to tie it off in place, so we were leaning over the side.
> 
> John boat is out, as I don't really want to buy a boat just to get this fountain in and out.
> 
> Not sure I can get my 18' boat backed into the pond.


Your kid and a swim suit.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1832030 said:


> Canoe sucked because we have to tie it off in place, so we were leaning over the side.
> 
> John boat is out, as I don't really want to buy a boat just to get this fountain in and out.
> 
> Not sure I can get my 18' boat backed into the pond.


I have a jon boat you could use. If i dont have it back by hunting you will be hunted though 

Putting the big boat in might not be so bad depending on how big the pond is


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1832034 said:


> I have a jon boat you could use. If i dont have it back by hunting you will be hunted though
> 
> Putting the big boat in might not be so bad depending on how big the pond is


About 4 times wider than my boat is long.

I appreciate the offer, I just want to have something of my own. We will put this fountain back in at the end of the week, then pull it out, probably during Hunoting season.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1832037 said:


> About 4 times wider than my boat is long.
> 
> I appreciate the offer, I just want to have something of my own. We will put this fountain back in at the end of the week, then pull it out, probably during Hunoting season.


Milk Carton Boat!


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1832037 said:


> About 4 times wider than my boat is long.
> 
> I appreciate the offer, I just want to have something of my own. We will put this fountain back in at the end of the week, then pull it out, probably during Hunoting season.


Cardboard and duct tape boat. Have the kids help you make it they will have a blast.


----------



## SnowGuy73

John dee is back up.


----------



## TKLAWN

View attachment 793576
should work.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1831960 said:


> Or big orange door


Still has to have triangle. Ours have to have them.

If memory serves anything under 20mph has to have them to drive on a road


----------



## Polarismalibu

TKLAWN;1832053 said:


> View attachment 793576
> should work.


That looks legit!!


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1832059 said:


> Still has to have triangle. Ours have to have them.
> 
> If memory serves anything under 20mph has to have them to drive on a road


I know, just saying.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1832059 said:


> Still has to have triangle. Ours have to have them.
> 
> If memory serves anything under 20mph has to have them to drive on a road


Frame a triangle in duct tape on the back door.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1832067 said:


> Frame a triangle in duct tape on the back door.


Or reflective tape.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1832069 said:


> Or reflective tape.


Or just man up and drive down the road already. Nobody is going to bother you.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Just saw a commercial for the new lays potato chips. The have some nasty sounding stuff. Cappuccino, bacon Mac n cheese, Wasabe ginger, and mango salsa. All sound horrible


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1832077 said:


> Just saw a commercial for the new lays potato chips. The have some nasty sounding stuff. Cappuccino, bacon Mac n cheese, Wasabe ginger, and mango salsa. All sound horrible


My wife thought the Mango one would be good.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Kids just bought Bacon Mac and Cheese, but with all that's going on they haven'the tried them.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1832077 said:


> Just saw a commercial for the new lays potato chips. The have some nasty sounding stuff. Cappuccino, bacon Mac n cheese, Wasabe ginger, and mango salsa. All sound horrible


Saw them at target..... No!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1832075 said:


> Or just man up and drive down the road already. Nobody is going to bother you.


I did.......


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1832091 said:


> I did.......


I know you did.....Nice work. Thumbs Up


----------



## IDST

Hey guys, Need some help if you can. I've been asked to give an estimate through a referral for a apartment complex in mpls. my current commercial properties i do i don't do sidewalks and this property has about 16K square feet of sidewalks. I am trying to figure out how to price it. I will be able to do 90% of the walks with the toolcat. I'm just not sure on pricing for the walks. there are only about twenty parking spots and a small road not concerned with those just the walks.


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1832077 said:


> Just saw a commercial for the new lays potato chips. The have some nasty sounding stuff. Cappuccino, bacon Mac n cheese, Wasabe ginger, and mango salsa. All sound horrible


Bacon mac and cheese wasn't bad.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Possible rain for end of next week too


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1832129 said:


> Bacon mac and cheese wasn't bad.


It sure sounds horrible for a chip


----------



## Camden

jagext;1832102 said:


> Hey guys, Need some help if you can. I've been asked to give an estimate through a referral for a apartment complex in mpls. my current commercial properties i do i don't do sidewalks and this property has about 16K square feet of sidewalks. I am trying to figure out how to price it. I will be able to do 90% of the walks with the toolcat. I'm just not sure on pricing for the walks. there are only about twenty parking spots and a small road not concerned with those just the walks.


Do you have your expenses and productivity time figured out for your Toolcat? If so, just add that time onto the time you calculated for doing the parking lot. 90% of 16k is roughly 14k so you're only going to be doing 2,000sqft by hand which isn't a ton of area but it will probably take you 15-30 minutes depending upon what type of blower you have. Up here I charge $45/hr for walks. I bet where you are that number is higher. Hope this helps.


----------



## IDST

Camden;1832135 said:


> Do you have your expenses and productivity time figured out for your Toolcat? If so, just add that time onto the time you calculated for doing the parking lot. 90% of 16k is roughly 14k so you're only going to be doing 2,000sqft by hand which isn't a ton of area but it will probably take you 15-30 minutes depending upon what type of blower you have. Up here I charge $45/hr for walks. I bet where you are that number is higher. Hope this helps.


Thanks Camden,

I was gonna figure $55/hour on the walks for laborer. There are about 12 fire exits and entrances on the property. My estimate was around two hours of hand work an hour on the toolcat. it's about 2000 linear feet of walk ranging from 3.5 to 8.5 feet wide. $150/hour with the blower on the toolcat. $120 with the snowwolf on it.

I do seasonal on 90% of my acounts and wish this one was a per hour or event. I just don't wan't to come in too cheap and screw myself or price myself right out the equation. They want a seasonal rate.


----------



## IDST

anybody own a snow wolf fast tach?


----------



## Polarismalibu

jagext;1832141 said:


> anybody own a snow wolf fast tach?


A buddy has two of then he loves them


----------



## CityGuy

jagext;1832141 said:


> anybody own a snow wolf fast tach?


We have one at the city of for our parrky toolcat, they love it.


----------



## CityGuy

56 and cloudy


----------



## SnowGuy73

56° overcast breezy.


----------



## CityGuy

58 and cloudy


----------



## CityGuy

Snow falling in Ontario Canada


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1832175 said:


> Snow falling in Ontario Canada


Nice!........


----------



## CityGuy

Beautiful morning


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1832176 said:


> Nice!........


Getting closer.


----------



## CityGuy

So AP is out again. Now the season is done.


----------



## Green Grass

55 very dark outside.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1832184 said:


> 55 very dark outside.


Usually is early in the morning


----------



## jimslawnsnow

hamelfire;1832183 said:


> so ap is out again. Now the season is done.


ap?.............


----------



## jimslawnsnow

That's weird. Hamels post has the AP capitalized. In the quote its not. I posted AP capitalized and its not after I posted


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1832186 said:


> ap?.............


Adrian Peterson


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1832187 said:


> That's weird. Hamels post has the AP capitalized. In the quote its not. I posted AP capitalized and its not after I posted


My phone just did it on its own.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1832188 said:


> Adrian Peterson


Ahh. I'm sick of hearing about it on the radio and TV. I figured it would be a matter of time before he was off


----------



## CityGuy

Still learning how this phone works. Does what it wants when it wants.


----------



## CityGuy

35w ramp at 13 closed due to semi rollover


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Do you believe the NAM for Friday at 2/10s of an inch? Or the GFS at 1.8"?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1832191 said:


> Still learning how this phone works. Does what it wants when it wants.


In post I quoted you are both AP upper or lower case?

When abbreviating you should use capitol letters


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1832193 said:


> Do you believe the NAM for Friday at 2/10s of an inch? Or the GFS at 1.8"?


At this point 1.8


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1832190 said:


> Ahh. I'm sick of hearing about it on the radio and TV. I figured it would be a matter of time before he was off


I am as well. Personally I think the kid is the one that is going to suffer the most out of this.

I think if parents would disciple there kids like most of us were, they would not be as lazy as they are. It's time for parents to start parenting again and not be on there phones or watching tv and what not.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1832194 said:


> In post I quoted you are both AP upper or lower case?
> 
> When abbreviating you should use capitol letters


I did and phone auto corrected. Sorry will proof better.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1832193 said:


> Do you believe the NAM for Friday at 2/10s of an inch? Or the GFS at 1.8"?


Split the difference?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1832183 said:


> So AP is out again. Now the season is done.


That changed faster than I expected... guess that's what happens when sponsors drop and stores pull your jersey... i'm not concerned... bridgewater, patterson... Let's go!


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1832200 said:


> That changed faster than I expected... guess that's what happens when sponsors drop and stores pull your jersey... i'm not concerned... bridgewater, patterson... Let's go!


My only thought is what happened to innocent until proven guilty.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I've been shut down for today. 

My kid that's had the breathing issues, that they thought had anxiety, now has a 100.4 temp.

Normally my mom would come over, but my dad goes in for a procedure today to have his bladder checked again, so she's unavailable.

And of course one of my drivers is off today, so now I have too many guys to ride in one truck.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1832187 said:


> That's weird. Hamels post has the AP capitalized. In the quote its not. I posted AP capitalized and its not after I posted


Plowsite does some weird cafe... like when I post "WTF" it may keep it in caps... but sometimes when I put WTF by itself plowsite automatically makes it lowercase... it's annoying


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1832201 said:


> My only thought is what happened to innocent until proven guilty.


I'm with you there... but the kid had welts and was bleeding... and AP doesn't deny it... in fact says yeah I did it... just like my dad did...

I got the belt on rare occasion when I was a kid... but it was never on bare skin and I got the message loud and clear...

If anything maybe the guy needs some mental help to work through some issues...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

IF AP would come out in public and say this.....

"I apologize to my child. I've since learned that this type of punishment is not okay. I am taking counseling with my family, I am going to learn how to be a better parent. I am donating this year's salary to the AllDay Foundation and any bonuses I may earn from my achievements on the field to help fight child abuse and teach parents that were raised as I was so that we can end this cycle of child abuse."

He would be back on the field, everyone would be cheering for him to get 2,500 yards, he would again be a hero.

I don't get why this isn't happening.

Then if the courts found him guilty, everyone would be pissed at the courts. "what are you doing??? he's trying to be a better man!!"


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1832209 said:


> IF AP would come out in public and say this.....
> 
> "I apologize to my child. I've since learned that this type of punishment is not okay. I am taking counseling with my family, I am going to learn how to be a better parent. I am donating this year's salary to the AllDay Foundation and any bonuses I may earn from my achievements on the field to help fight child abuse and teach parents that were raised as I was so that we can end this cycle of child abuse."
> 
> He would be back on the field, everyone would be cheering for him to get 2,500 yards, he would again be a hero.
> 
> I don't get why this isn't happening.
> 
> Then if the courts found him guilty, everyone would be pissed at the courts. "what are you doing??? he's trying to be a better man!!"


You should be his agent! Seriously though... you're right...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1832202 said:


> I've been shut down for today.
> 
> My kid that's had the breathing issues, that they thought had anxiety, now has a 100.4 temp.
> 
> Normally my mom would come over, but my dad goes in for a procedure today to have his bladder checked again, so she's unavailable.
> 
> And of course one of my drivers is off today, so now I have too many guys to ride in one truck.


How about have one take their own vehicle for the day and pay him for it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1832212 said:


> How about have one take their own vehicle for the day and pay him for it


That's what's being done.

Just can't split up the crews so there are 5 guys on small properties.

Not very efficient.

I can't send them to the schools, since I don't have enough mowers for everyone if I just send one truck over.

I have an employee that isn't supposed to be driving, who drives a pickup, but I won't let him pull one of my trailers in case the DOT sees him.

I don't get why he can't get his license back. It's from not paying child support. Since May, I've been withholding $275 / week from his check and sending it in. You would think they would see they are getting his money and reinstate his license.

I would LOVE to be able to have this guy be able to drive for me.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1832205 said:


> I'm with you there... but the kid had welts and was bleeding... and AP doesn't deny it... in fact says yeah I did it... just like my dad did...
> 
> I got the belt on rare occasion when I was a kid... but it was never on bare skin and I got the message loud and clear...
> 
> If anything maybe the guy needs some mental help to work through some issues...


Yes and no. The difference where we all have a hard time is this is still normal in the south. I listened to something the other day and Charles Barkley was talking about how he did it to his kids and it is the natural way of life in the south.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1832215 said:


> Yes and no. The difference where we all have a hard time is this is still normal in the south. I listened to something the other day and Charles Barkley was talking about how he did it to his kids and it is the natural way of life in the south.


Natural way of blacks in the south he said which i find kinda messed up because it obviously isn't working


----------



## SSS Inc.

Well my day just got a hundred times better. Something felt wrong about sending trucks by the asphalt plant two minutes from your job and having to go another thirty minutes down the road. 
I knew the follow up call in the morning would pan out. Yesterday they said they were too busy for our 500 tons. I guess now they are not as busy as they thought


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1832224 said:


> Well my day just got a hundred times better. Something felt wrong about sending trucks by the asphalt plant two minutes from your job and having to go another thirty minutes down the road.
> I knew the follow up call in the morning would pan out. Yesterday they said they were too busy for our 500 tons. I guess now they are not as busy as they thought


Okay Hamel.... so we're supposed to be happy for you because all you had to do was sit around and make a phone call?? Talk about private sector cush job!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1832225 said:


> Okay Hamel.... so we're supposed to be happy for you because all you had to do was sit around and make a phone call?? Talk about private sector cush job!!


If it helps I made the call while standing on the back of a paver.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1832228 said:


> If it helps I made the call while standing on the back of a paver.


I will take that under advisement.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I don't know what to do. Already got the paperwork caught up. Laundry is going. Dish washer is running.

Can't vacuum, kid is still sleeping on the couch.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

For some reason there are a TON of birds outside chirping.

Sounds like spring around here. Too bad we are on the backside of summer work.


----------



## CityGuy

Another day on the screw.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1832240 said:


> Another day on the screw.


Hey, some of us aren't elite asphalt paving minds... what's the screw?


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1832232 said:


> For some reason there are a TON of birds outside chirping.
> 
> Sounds like spring around here. Too bad we are on the backside of summer work.


Maybe relax a little bit if possible?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1832232 said:


> For some reason there are a TON of birds outside chirping.
> 
> Sounds like spring around here. Too bad we are on the backside of summer work.


I wish I could bottle those days.

The first day or two I. The spring when you smell dirt, stuff starting g to want to grow, a 45 degree morning, only snow that'she left is piles in the shade.

Hope springs eternal on those days.

The promise of another year, of trials, tribulations, success stories, failures.

I think I need something to do.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Cty.6 and 494 in Plymouth, CVI's set up in home depot parking lot. Rounding them up from highway 55.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1832262 said:


> I wish I could bottle those days.
> 
> The first day or two I. The spring when you smell dirt, stuff starting g to want to grow, a 45 degree morning, only snow that'she left is piles in the shade.
> 
> Hope springs eternal on those days.
> 
> The promise of another year, of trials, tribulations, success stories, failures.
> 
> I think I need something to do.


I agree with you there, I love the anticipation just before spring.


----------



## cbservicesllc

So in the press conference the ownership says the decision to make him exempt was "absolutely not" financially motivated by sponsors and partners pulling the plug... D'ohkay!


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1832268 said:


> So in the press conference the ownership says the decision to make him exempt was "absolutely not" financially motivated by sponsors and partners pulling the plug... D'ohkay!


That's a lie as big as obamas lies


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1832252 said:


> Hey, some of us aren't elite asphalt paving minds... what's the screw?


Hamel getting a raise.


----------



## Polarismalibu

My guess is ap is done with his career. Sponsors backed out he's going to be 30 next year. There's not much reason to come back by the time this is over.


----------



## IDST

What does AP have left on his contract?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jagext;1832282 said:


> What does AP have left on his contract?


Not 14 years of Child Support worth.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My youngest is slowly getting worse daily. Pulling chest xray and EKG today.

Ear, nose, throat, lungs are all clear. However he now runs a low grade temp.

3rd doctor in two weeks we've seen, no one seems to know what is going on.

Slowly starting to be a bit "interesting". Wouldn't have a fever with anxiety. Usually aren't super fidgety with the flu.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1832296 said:


> My youngest is slowly getting worse daily. Pulling chest xray and EKG today.
> 
> Ear, nose, throat, lungs are all clear. However he now runs a low grade temp.
> 
> 3rd doctor in two weeks we've seen, no one seems to know what is going on.
> 
> Slowly starting to be a bit "interesting". Wouldn't have a fever with anxiety. Usually aren't super fidgety with the flu.


It sucks not knowing... hoping for the best for you guys!


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1832285 said:


> Not 14 years of Child Support worth.


true dat but does it drop when he retires??? I hope to never find out how this works

Anyone know of any problems with the 12' cummins engines or 3/4 ton trucks from that year


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1832252 said:


> Hey, some of us aren't elite asphalt paving minds... what's the screw?


In simple terms the up/down and in/out of the screed. The part that makes it flat.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1832276 said:


> Hamel getting a raise.


Extra. .90 an hour to sweat my nuts off.


----------



## albhb3

Hamelfire;1832307 said:


> Extra. .90 an hour to sweat my nuts off.


poor guy Know a guy down in illinois did it for 40 years.... kept getting within a year of retiring and they keep moving it back 2-3 years at a time.... reminds me gotta get time off request in for the 1st week of nov. its qwacker time


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1832305 said:


> In simple terms the up/down and in/out of the screed. The part that makes it flat.


Sounds important!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1832310 said:


> Sounds important!


:laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

albhb3;1832304 said:


> true dat but does it drop when he retires??? I hope to never find out how this works
> 
> Anyone know of any problems with the 12' cummins engines or 3/4 ton trucks from that year


Other than the "poor" mileage?

My '08 and '11 2500 with the 6.7 is the reason I went back to gas engines.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My guys are better than I am. (3) 60" zero turns and (2) 52" Grandstands in my 24' trailer.










I never got them to fit.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1832314 said:


> Other than the "poor" mileage?
> 
> My '08 and '11 2500 with the 6.7 is the reason I went back to gas engines.


Very true my 13 is much better but I would definitely look at that new 6.4.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1832310 said:


> Sounds important!


It is when you have to get it right before you get paid. 
Fortunately we were right on today.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1832315 said:


> My guys are better than I am. (3) 60" zero turns and (2) 52" Grandstands in my 24' trailer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never got them to fit.


Guess they will have to let you go.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1832318 said:


> It is when you have to get it right before you get paid.
> Fortunately we were right on today.


He is city he got paid.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1832320 said:


> Guess they will have to let you go.


That's the plan!!!


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1832296 said:


> My youngest is slowly getting worse daily. Pulling chest xray and EKG today.
> 
> Ear, nose, throat, lungs are all clear. However he now runs a low grade temp.
> 
> 3rd doctor in two weeks we've seen, no one seems to know what is going on.
> 
> Slowly starting to be a bit "interesting". Wouldn't have a fever with anxiety. Usually aren't super fidgety with the flu.


Have they checked for that new virus?


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1832314 said:


> Other than the "poor" mileage?
> 
> My '08 and '11 2500 with the 6.7 is the reason I went back to gas engines.


did you have anything done to the motor (deletes)


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1832310 said:


> Sounds important!


It is. Try to make hot and cold seams match up, keep dips and bumps from forming, and make sure your wide or narrow enough for the next pass.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

albhb3;1832328 said:


> did you have anything done to the motor (deletes)


No, got rid of both before the 100k warranty was up.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1832296 said:


> My youngest is slowly getting worse daily. Pulling chest xray and EKG today.
> 
> Ear, nose, throat, lungs are all clear. However he now runs a low grade temp.
> 
> 3rd doctor in two weeks we've seen, no one seems to know what is going on.
> 
> Slowly starting to be a bit "interesting". Wouldn't have a fever with anxiety. Usually aren't super fidgety with the flu.


Have them run a test if they can for h flu. My now almost 3 year old get having symptoms like his. You kinda could see a little on the xray that looked like pneumonia but wasn't officially read as that. Read clear. We saw a specialist in Rochester. I forget what its called but they put her out, took a culture from her lungs and washed them out. Came back as h flu. After 2 weeks of meds it was gone. Or so we thought. Thought she was going to die. Couldn't breath and low oxygen. I rode with in the ambulance with her to Rochester. Released the next day good as ever. Hasn't been sick since. And what sent her back in was athe h flu trying to take hold again. Dr put her back on amoxicillan for another week or two


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1832326 said:


> Have they checked for that new virus?


No, but there's also nothing they can do for the virus but let it run its course.

Today's doc was stumped as well.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1832321 said:


> He is city he got paid.


True, but it looks bad when you have to go back and fix stuff and deal with passed off residents


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1832333 said:


> Have them run a test if they can for h flu. My now almost 3 year old get having symptoms like his. You kinda could see a little on the xray that looked like pneumonia but wasn't officially read as that. Read clear. We saw a specialist in Rochester. I forget what its called but they put her out, took a culture from her lungs and washed them out. Came back as h flu. After 2 weeks of meds it was gone. Or so we thought. Thought she was going to die. Couldn't breath and low oxygen. I rode with in the ambulance with her to Rochester. Released the next day good as ever. Hasn't been sick since. And what sent her back in was athe h flu trying to take hold again. Dr put her back on amoxicillan for another week or two


But his oxygen levels are normal. His blood work came back as normal, meaning he's expelled the gases from his body.


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1832334 said:


> No, but there's also nothing they can do for the virus but let it run its course.
> 
> Today's doc was stumped as well.


damn man that sucks hopefully they get what ever it is taken care of


----------



## albhb3

Hamelfire;1832336 said:


> True, but it looks bad when you have to go back and fix stuff and deal with passed off residents


pffft you city workers dont care still trying to figure out the ten guys using the 1 shovel approch


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1832337 said:


> But his oxygen levels are normal. His blood work came back as normal, meaning he's expelled the gases from his body.


Her blood work was normal too. Oxygen too until they washed her lungs and treated for it


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;1832349 said:


> pffft you city workers dont care still trying to figure out the ten guys using the 1 shovel approch


Lots of supervisors


----------



## Advantage

Are you guys able to secure enough salt for this year? Are you seeing the huge increase in cost that I am?
Price is up 63%! Not knowing if we will be able to get enough is even worse.


----------



## albhb3

jimslawnsnow;1832350 said:


> Her blood work was normal too. Oxygen too until they washed her lungs and treated for it


how exactly do they do that anyway


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1832318 said:


> It is when you have to get it right before you get paid.
> Fortunately we were right on today.


Kinda what I thought - wasn't trying to be a jerk... this time...


----------



## unit28

What are the symptoms of ragweed allergy?

Ragweed allergy symptoms include sneezing; runny or stuffy nose; itchy throat or inside of ears; hives; and swollen eyelids and itchy eyes. This is often called hay fever or seasonal allergic rhinitis. Some people also develop asthma symptoms, such as coughing, wheezing, and trouble breathing.


People who are allergic to ragweed often feel a tingling or burning in their mouths after they eat cantaloupe, honeydew melon, watermelon, or bananas. These fruits can cause these symptoms at any time but especially during ragweed season. Also, sunflower seeds, chamomile tea, and honey can cause severe symptoms in some people who have ragweed allergy.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

albhb3;1832354 said:


> how exactly do they do that anyway


If I knew I'd be a doc and not a lawn jockey


----------



## albhb3

jimslawnsnow;1832366 said:


> If I knew I'd be a doc and not a lawn jockey


I heard they just grab the pressure washer from the garage and shove it in there


----------



## MNPLOWCO

a quick question. Does anyone know where I can grab a three hole split rail fence post. Somewhere around the western suburbs that I could just pick up rather than order one which always takes a few days.


----------



## cbservicesllc

MNPLOWCO;1832371 said:


> a quick question. Does anyone know where I can grab a three hole split rail fence post. Somewhere around the western suburbs that I could just pick up rather than order one which always takes a few days.


What'd you do???


----------



## CityGuy

MNPLOWCO;1832371 said:


> a quick question. Does anyone know where I can grab a three hole split rail fence post. Somewhere around the western suburbs that I could just pick up rather than order one which always takes a few days.


Hamel lumber should have one. Or maybe lowes


----------



## CityGuy

71 partly sunny


----------



## jimslawnsnow

albhb3;1832367 said:


> I heard they just grab the pressure washer from the garage and shove it in there


Who knows. Really don't care, it worked!!


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1832396 said:


> 71 partly sunny


It's warm out.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1832399 said:


> It's warm out.


Is your company name something like green grass in your SIG? Saw a company in Northfield with I think a black dodge and black enclosed. Green grass on the side of trailer with blades of grass


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Anyone watch american restoration? I'm at a restaurant in Faribault that has and item they restored


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1832409 said:


> Anyone watch american restoration? I'm at a restaurant in Faribault that has and item they restored


That's not the carnival ride car is it?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1832415 said:


> That's not the carnival ride car is it?


It is. The whirly car or whatever its called


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1832399 said:


> It's warm out.


Feels good before bottom drops out here in the next few weeks.


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1832403 said:


> Is your company name something like green grass in your SIG? Saw a company in Northfield with I think a black dodge and black enclosed. Green grass on the side of trailer with blades of grass


Nope Outdoor Maintenance Solutions.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1832416 said:


> It is. The whirly car or whatever its called


I saw that episode and thought it was cool that it was from our State. I like how that Rick guy throws out crazy Estimates in about five seconds flat. He seems to get very paid well to do some of this stuff.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1832424 said:


> I saw that episode and thought it was cool that it was from our State. I like how that Rick guy throws out crazy Estimates in about five seconds flat. He seems to get very paid well to do some of this stuff.


you know its probably already been looked at, it tv


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well the wild won't have Harding this year. Hopefully kemper will step up again for them


----------



## MNPLOWCO

cbservicesllc;1832381 said:


> What'd you do???


Not me...A large Buck(deer) ran into a client fence and broke the post,
Thanks Hamel...I will give H. lumber a call in the am.
Cheers.


----------



## Green Grass

MNPLOWCO;1832434 said:


> Not me...A large Buck(deer) ran into a client fence and broke the post,
> Thanks Hamel...I will give H. lumber a call in the am.
> Cheers.


Yeah likely story.


----------



## Green Grass

I wonder what happened to snow.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1832441 said:


> I wonder what happened to snow.


Maybe the cocane in the coors has gotten to him. He could be dressed up like a buck and broke that fence!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1832431 said:


> you know its probably already been looked at, it tv


They wouldn't do that. 



Polarismalibu;1832432 said:


> Well the wild won't have Harding this year. Hopefully kemper will step up again for them


What happened with Harding?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1832443 said:


> They wouldn't do that.
> 
> What happened with Harding?


fractured ankle


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1832442 said:


> Maybe the cocane in the coors has gotten to him. He could be dressed up like a buck and broke that fence!


He will now come back and say he has a life other than Plowsite. :laughing::laughing::laughing: Doh k.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1832444 said:


> fractured ankle


What the heck was he doing. Ankle pushups? I want Bryzgalov back.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1832444 said:


> fractured ankle


It's just his foot I thought? Don't see why he's out so long you would think 6-8 weeks max


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1832447 said:


> What the heck was he doing. Ankle pushups? I want Bryzgalov back.


They didn't say what happened. They did invite Bryzgalov to training camp on a pro tryout. Backstrom is back as well.


----------



## BossPlow614

Polarismalibu;1832442 said:


> Maybe the cocane in the coors has gotten to him. He could be dressed up like a buck and broke that fence!


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1832449 said:


> They didn't say what happened. They did invite Bryzgalov to training camp on a pro tryout. Backstrom is back as well.


Bryzgalov is a strange guy but he really came through in some key games last year. I like him.


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1832442 said:


> Maybe the cocane in the coors has gotten to him. He could be dressed up like a buck and broke that fence!


The coors have no effected me so he should be good.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1832448 said:


> It's just his foot I thought? Don't see why he's out so long you would think 6-8 weeks max


Ankle, foot same thing.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1832453 said:


> The coors have no effected me so he should be good.


You must not have the "good" stuff


----------



## Polarismalibu

Another assult/abuse case for the nfl today.


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1832473 said:


> Another assult/abuse case for the nfl today.


Who now?...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1832476 said:


> Who now?...


Jonathan Dwyer on the cardinals


----------



## Camden

Rumor has it Harding got into a fight with a fellow teammate and that's how he injured himself. Fletcher said he probably won't release any details after he finds out what happens.
Hopefully our local beat writers will get to the bottom of it. I wonder who the other guy was...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1832478 said:


> Rumor has it Harding got into a fight with a fellow teammate and that's how he injured himself. Fletcher said he probably won't release any details after he finds out what happens.
> Hopefully our local beat writers will get to the bottom of it. I wonder who the other guy was...


I hope that's not the case


----------



## andersman02

What I did after work, put one on the ztr also. Highly recommend getting one if you have properties with a bunch of landscaping and small spaces


----------



## BossPlow614

andersman02;1832485 said:


> What I did after work, put one on the ztr also. Highly recommend getting one if you have properties with a bunch of landscaping and small spaces


What brand is that one?


----------



## Polarismalibu

andersman02;1832485 said:


> What I did after work, put one on the ztr also. Highly recommend getting one if you have properties with a bunch of landscaping and small spaces


What did you make that out of or did you buy it


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1832432 said:


> Well the wild won't have Harding this year. Hopefully kemper will step up again for them


Having a hard time signing him I hear.


----------



## CityGuy

MNPLOWCO;1832434 said:


> Not me...A large Buck(deer) ran into a client fence and broke the post,
> Thanks Hamel...I will give H. lumber a call in the am.
> Cheers.


I know there is a lumber place in mg or osseo right by cat paving on Jefferson. Not sure if public or not but we have gotten stuff for city before.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1832449 said:


> They didn't say what happened. They did invite Bryzgalov to training camp on a pro tryout. Backstrom is back as well.


News said scuffle with teammate. That's all the Wild would say.


----------



## NorthernProServ

DOT song


----------



## IDST

With my new toy (toocat) if anybody ever needs some blowing done after the storm it will be available.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Man, why aren't any of you over on Lawnsite answering my question for me????


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1832505 said:


> Man, why aren't any of you over on Lawnsite answering my question for me????


And what is the question


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1832507 said:


> And what is the question


http://www.lawnsite.com/showthread.php?p=5112896&posted=1#post5112896


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Pretty sure I already posted the answer to my own question though.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1832509 said:


> Pretty sure I already posted the answer to my own question though.


Yeah I believe you did. Have fun with that project!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1832509 said:


> Pretty sure I already posted the answer to my own question though.


Why did you do that? Why not wait for a response, then argue with everyone for your answer. You know, like most on there do. Drives me nuts/insane


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If you look at the time line between the posts, I did wait 2.5 hours.

Anyways, the more I thought about it, the more I figure that's what'll have to get done.

It's a good project, in these sections we already have the vines tore out.

It'll end up being just over $7k to tear vines off of the fronts of 6 patios (8' high, 24' long) excavate the dirt and vine roots out 2' deep, place a barrier, then fill back in with dirt and Daylilies. Areas to be dug out are 19" by 25' long, 2' deep.

The courtyard is the picture I posted last week. Checked with them yesterday and no one has made a decision yet as to what they are doing with those vines. 

If any of you are light on work next Monday / Tuesday, I have some digging to do.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Rent me a excavator I'll come dig around


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1832514 said:


> Rent me a excavator I'll come dig around


I'd rent my own if we could get in there. 19" from the front face of a retiring wall to the edge of the city sidewalk.

Can't get the machine angled in there right.

I'll just get my sidewalk guys some preseason shoveling practice.


----------



## SnowGuy73

50° breeze clear.


----------



## SnowGuy73

No dew.....


----------



## CityGuy

51 and clear


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1832528 said:


> No dew.....


Not yet anyway.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1832533 said:


> Not yet anyway.


This is true.


----------



## CityGuy

Can someone explain to me what is so hard about driving he speed limit given perfect road and weather conditions? 





40 in a 55 just doesn't cut it.


----------



## CityGuy

50 and clear.


----------



## CityGuy

Wow is it dark out. Seems that just a few weeks ago needed Sun glasses on the ride in. Now need head lights.
Won't be long and I will need lights on for both comutes.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1832545 said:


> Wow is it dark out. Seems that just a few weeks ago needed Sun glasses on the ride in. Now need head lights.
> Won't be long and I will need lights on for both comutes.


Bring it on!


----------



## CityGuy

Starting to get light out.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1832547 said:


> Bring it on!


I am ready for some white stuff.


----------



## CityGuy

Hope we get dumped on this year.


----------



## CityGuy

4 to 6 inches 2 times a week would be perfect.


----------



## CityGuy

Just keep that sub-zero temps for days on end out of here.


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like a dry Friday. Rain overnight. Humid Saturday on tap.


----------



## CityGuy

7 mile back up on 94 between albertville and Rogers. Supposedly all looking at a stalled pick up.


----------



## CityGuy

Apparently it's national cheeseburger day? Do we really need a day for everything? The world is starting to get out of control.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1832542 said:


> Can someone explain to me what is so hard about driving he speed limit given perfect road and weather conditions?
> 
> 40 in a 55 just doesn't cut it.


Then speed up you are the one holding up traffic.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1832557 said:


> Apparently it's national cheeseburger day? Do we really need a day for everything? The world is starting to get out of control.


Quit posting while driving!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Now AP's mom is saying belts and switches are used out of love and thinks the NFL is out of line.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1832558 said:


> Then speed up you are the one holding up traffic.


Ha, no. I drive like it's indy


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1832564 said:


> Quit posting while driving!


Talk to text. But no I don't text while driving


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1832566 said:


> Now AP's mom is saying belts and switches are used out of love and thinks the NFL is out of line.


Heard that. Its different in the south


----------



## andersman02

BossPlow614;1832490 said:


> What brand is that one?


I bought this from trimmer trap, $230 each. Kinda spendy but works fantastic. Everything is built pretty sturdy.

They make 2 different ones, for a ztr and for a wb. You will most likely have to customize it a little bit.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Fairly heavy fog in the north metro.


----------



## qualitycut

Igh fire has a sign up thar they are hiring. Hopefully get a call.


----------



## ryde307

jagext;1832141 said:


> anybody own a snow wolf fast tach?


We just bought 2. Converting our boss plows to kages as well.



Advantage;1832353 said:


> Are you guys able to secure enough salt for this year? Are you seeing the huge increase in cost that I am?
> Price is up 63%! Not knowing if we will be able to get enough is even worse.


I think this is going to be a big issue. If we get any amount of snow falls early it will really be an issue. It is hard to find and expensive if you do. alot of the big guys have shut people off for this season. Lots of other parts of the country are having issues as well.



qualitycut;1832590 said:


> Igh fire has a sign up thar they are hiring. Hopefully get a call.


Good Luck


----------



## SnowGuy73

Anyone have a key for an irratrol irrigation panel?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1832590 said:


> Igh fire has a sign up thar they are hiring. Hopefully get a call.


Good luck!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

lawnsite. No wonder I don't post there anymore.


----------



## Bossman 92

LwnmwrMan22;1832608 said:


> lawnsite. No wonder I don't post there anymore.


:laughing: Lawnsite use to be a helpful place......not any more. Too many kids and know-it-alls trying to give advise. Someone is always looking to pick a fight


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1832608 said:


> lawnsite. No wonder I don't post there anymore.


You didn't like the diesel remedy?


----------



## Camden

I just bought a semi-load of salt for $110/ton. I don't have room to store any more than that otherwise I would've taken more. From everything I've been reading the prices are as cheap as they're going to be.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1832608 said:


> lawnsite. No wonder I don't post there anymore.


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1832615 said:


> :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


Nice response Richard. You're a ton of help over there!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1832613 said:


> You didn't like the diesel remedy?


No, the "are you licensed" response.

Only been a member since '05 I think with 4300 posts.

Maybe do a little quick search on the member's name??


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1832608 said:


> lawnsite. No wonder I don't post there anymore.


I hate that site


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1832621 said:


> No, the "are you licensed" response.
> 
> Only been a member since '05 I think with 4300 posts.
> 
> Maybe do a little quick search on the member's name??


That's the general response. I think people just have it set auto on there. Ask a question not related to chemical and that's the response. Don't forget guys are doing 40+ plus lawns solo a day


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1832619 said:


> Nice response Richard. You're a ton of help over there!!


You answered your own question...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Big brother really watches lawnsite I guess.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1832626 said:


> Big brother really watches lawnsite I guess.....


I was just gonna say that. Got an email Greend Grass made a post and it's gone before I saw it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1832624 said:


> That's the general response. I think people just have it set auto on there. Ask a question not related to chemical and that's the response. Don't forget guys are doing 40+ plus lawns solo a day


In all seriousness, I've done 35 in a day solo.

They were not big yards, fairly tight.

I've since lost most of my residential market, mostly because of dealing with 25-30 homeowners for 1 day of work, I would rather deal with 6-10 business owners that aren't sitting on the porch staring at a blade of grass that was missed.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1832628 said:


> I was just gonna say that. Got an email Greend Grass made a post and it's gone before I saw it.


Oh well, the rookies can have that site!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1832629 said:


> In all seriousness, I've done 35 in a day solo.
> 
> They were not big yards, fairly tight.
> 
> I've since lost most of my residential market, mostly because of dealing with 25-30 homeowners for 1 day of work, I would rather deal with 6-10 business owners that aren't sitting on the porch staring at a blade of grass that was missed.


35 lawns a day, no sweat! Especially round 1 where its strictly granular and a guy uses a ride on.


----------



## ryde307

SnowGuy73;1832598 said:


> Anyone have a key for an irratrol irrigation panel?


I think they are all the same common utility key. Have one if your around Hopkins.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1832628 said:


> I was just gonna say that. Got an email Greend Grass made a post and it's gone before I saw it.


I see mr I don't let anyone tell me how to do my job is telling you how to do yours over there now


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1832632 said:


> 35 lawns a day, no sweat! Especially round 1 where its strictly granular and a guy uses a ride on.


I think Jim was referring to the guy that claimed he was mowing 40+ yards a day...


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1832636 said:


> I think Jim was referring to the guy that claimed he was mowing 40+ yards a day...


You mean you can't do 40+ a day with a push mower?? Slacker!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1832633 said:


> I think they are all the same common utility key. Have one if your around Hopkins.


They aren't, I have a Hunter/Rain Bird one that didn't work.

JDL says that they have to be ordered.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1832636 said:


> I think Jim was referring to the guy that claimed he was mowing 40+ yards a day...


Ya Right...... Clown!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

How about the one who said he uses a 72 everywhere. Even in fenced back yards and areas a 21 barely would fit. Wasn't that post in particular, but there was one who used a 72 in that thread. Way too big for residential


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I was talking 35 mowing in a day. Not an 8 hour day, but a day nonetheless.

There are also people that don't think you can stripe with a trimmer.

Not the way a 60" mower, double cutting at 4" stripes, but you can stripe with a trimmer.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I keeping with my track record of how I trim bushes, you better be serious when you call me.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1832653 said:


> I keeping with my track record of how I trim bushes, you better be serious when you call me.


Well they sure can't argue you weren't there!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Another Viking in the new today for illegal crap. What's wrong with those nfl players jeez


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1832590 said:


> Igh fire has a sign up thar they are hiring. Hopefully get a call.


 Texted my buddy to look for your app.

Good luck


----------



## CityGuy

Found out I am a little rusty with a laser today. Haven't used one in 10 years. Tore out a minimum maintenance cul de sac today. Had to mill up old asphalt or what was left of it, regrade and prep with appropriate slope for run off. Took awhile but skills came back to me.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1832646 said:


> I was talking 35 mowing in a day. Not an 8 hour day, but a day nonetheless.
> 
> There are also people that don't think you can stripe with a trimmer.
> 
> Not the way a 60" mower, double cutting at 4" stripes, but you can stripe with a trimmer.


I bet you couldn't do that 5 days a week every week


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1832665 said:


> Another Viking in the new today for illegal crap. What's wrong with those nfl players jeez


Pot and open bottle in July.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1832671 said:


> Pot and open bottle in July.


He was already suspended he was due back the end of this month. Doubt he will be now. It's seems sense the ray rice deal one player a day is in the news for something


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1832665 said:


> Another Viking in the new today for illegal crap. What's wrong with those nfl players jeez


Jerome Simpson


----------



## CityGuy

72 partly cloudy


----------



## CityGuy

Sounds like the rain for tomorrow will hold off until evening.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1832675 said:


> He was already suspended he was due back the end of this month. Doubt he will be now. It's seems sense the ray rice deal one player a day is in the news for something


Sometimes I wonder if athletes think they are above the law or money will fix everything.


----------



## Polarismalibu




----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1832680 said:


> Sometimes I wonder if athletes think they are above the law or money will fix everything.


I think that all the time same with all celebrities


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1832682 said:


> I think that all the time same with all celebrities


Justin bieber is a perfect example


----------



## Camden

Hamelfire;1832680 said:


> Sometimes I wonder if athletes think they are above the law or money will fix everything.


It's their sense of entitlement. Just think about it, at every level they've played at they've excelled. That caused a lot of people to treat them like they're God. A lot of people lose their sh!t when they're in the presence of a pro athlete. Unless you're incredibly humble to start out with that sort of thing will cause your ego to go through the roof.

(Quick side story about athletes and their "benefits"...when I was at the U I lived in an apartment complex on 15th Ave near Van Cleve that was known as the "Hockey House". There were 5 apartments and 4 of them were filled with hockey players. I stayed in a basement room that was formerly occupied by Jeff Taffe. During my first month in that room I would have girls knock on my window trying to get in. They'd say "Jeff - It's Heidi, let me in..." I'd open the curtains and they'd be like YOU'RE NOT JEFF! Sadly, none of them ever came in despite my begging.)


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1832670 said:


> I bet you couldn't do that 5 days a week every week


Anymore? No. 2008 and before I was doing 80 properties / week, my dad would help me on the schools.

My dad got older, I broke my foot in July 2008 and I realized how much I was missing my kids growing up.

Most money I ever made personally.

Now I'm cash flow poor, but I see my kids, help them with their homework and am able to help my dad with his issues.

I've forced myself to only work 60 hours / week, spread out over 7 days, which means a dramatic increase in wages.

It didn't help to have some failed business choices along the way.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1832679 said:


> Sounds like the rain for tomorrow will hold off until evening.


Well that's good news!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1832679 said:


> Sounds like the rain for tomorrow will hold off until evening.


That'll change.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1832686 said:


> Justin bieber is a perfect example


Exactly!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1832695 said:


> That'll change.


We will probably wake up to rain now


----------



## CityGuy

According to the 9. Vikes just released Simpson.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1832713 said:


> According to the 9. Vikes just released Simpson.


That's a good thing


----------



## SSS Inc.

Had a crazy guy call the cops on me today (and they came) after he tried to tell me a roller sitting Idling for five minutes was bad for the earth. He spent a good five minutes lecturing me on the effects of our equipment on the environment and that he could smell the exhaust in his 3rd floor apartment. The cop and I had a good laugh about it. Then I found out he told the management that I called him a F'n Environmentalist.  I may of thought it but never did swear at the guy. I did tell him I don't have the time for a lecture on the environment. I found out later that he had attempted to turn off the roller but he didn't know about the fuel shut off. I hope I see him tomorrow now that I know he lied about me and touched our equipment.  There are some crazy people out there.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1832628 said:


> I was just gonna say that. Got an email Greend Grass made a post and it's gone before I saw it.


My comment wasn't even bad.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1832717 said:


> Had a crazy guy call the cops on me today (and they came) after he tried to tell me a roller sitting Idling for five minutes was bad for the earth. He spent a good five minutes lecturing me on the effects of our equipment on the environment and that he could smell the exhaust in his 3rd floor apartment. The cop and I had a good laugh about it. Then I found out he told the management that I called him a F'n Environmentalist.  I may of thought it but never did swear at the guy. I did tell him I don't have the time for a lecture on the environment. I found out later that he had attempted to turn off the roller but he didn't know about the fuel shut off. I hope I see him tomorrow now that I know he lied about me and touched our equipment.  There are some crazy people out there.


Not cool to mess with someone's equipment.

I had someone like that this year too. I started a patio and the neighbor across the street have me a big lecture about my diesel truck and how I am wrecking earth ecosystem. She took shots at us everyday we were there.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1832717 said:


> Had a crazy guy call the cops on me today (and they came) after he tried to tell me a roller sitting Idling for five minutes was bad for the earth. He spent a good five minutes lecturing me on the effects of our equipment on the environment and that he could smell the exhaust in his 3rd floor apartment. The cop and I had a good laugh about it. Then I found out he told the management that I called him a F'n Environmentalist.  I may of thought it but never did swear at the guy. I did tell him I don't have the time for a lecture on the environment. I found out later that he had attempted to turn off the roller but he didn't know about the fuel shut off. I hope I see him tomorrow now that I know he lied about me and touched our equipment.  There are some crazy people out there.


I hear you. We have a citizen that we refer to as tin foil man. He thinks all the cell phone, microwave, and other towers have government spy cams and listening devices on them. Shades are always dawn in his house as it" filters" the waves out.


----------



## CityGuy

74 and partly sunny


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1832726 said:


> I hear you. We have a citizen that we refer to as tin foil man. He thinks all the cell phone, microwave, and other towers have government spy cams and listening devices on them. Shades are always dawn in his house as it" filters" the waves out.


To much cocane fills coors


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1832726 said:


> I hear you. We have a citizen that we refer to as tin foil man. He thinks all the cell phone, microwave, and othher towers have government spy cams and listening devices on them. Shades are always dawn in his house as it" filters" the waves out.


There might be a little truth to that but oh well.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1832722 said:


> Not cool to mess with someone's equipment.
> 
> I had someone like that this year too. I started a patio and the neighbor across the street have me a big lecture about my diesel truck and how I am wrecking earth ecosystem. She took shots at us everyday we were there.


The equipment thing is what really irritated me. I guess we will be "warming" up the equipment somewhere near his window tomorrow. 
He was over the top. The first 30 seconds of our talk I didn't even know what he was talking about. He actually went running into the building yelling "I'm calling the Police" over and over.


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1832729 said:


> To much cocane fills coors


No such thing! !


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1832731 said:


> The equipment thing is what really irritated me. I guess we will be "warming" up the equipment somewhere near his window tomorrow.
> He was over the top. The first 30 seconds of our talk I didn't even know what he was talking about. He actually went running into the building yelling "I'm calling the Police" over and over.


Sounds like tomorrow's fuel bill will be slightly higher.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1832731 said:


> The equipment thing is what really irritated me. I guess we will be "warming" up the equipment somewhere near his window tomorrow.
> He was over the top. The first 30 seconds of our talk I didn't even know what he was talking about. He actually went running into the building yelling "I'm calling the Police" over and over.


Better let them warm up a bit longer tomorrow just to make sure they have the perfect operating temperature.

If someone messed with my skids or something I would be pissed


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1832717 said:


> Had a crazy guy call the cops on me today (and they came) after he tried to tell me a roller sitting Idling for five minutes was bad for the earth. He spent a good five minutes lecturing me on the effects of our equipment on the environment and that he could smell the exhaust in his 3rd floor apartment. The cop and I had a good laugh about it. Then I found out he told the management that I called him a F'n Environmentalist.  I may of thought it but never did swear at the guy. I did tell him I don't have the time for a lecture on the environment. I found out later that he had attempted to turn off the roller but he didn't know about the fuel shut off. I hope I see him tomorrow now that I know he lied about me and touched our equipment.  There are some crazy people out there.


Must be working in Minneapolis.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1832736 said:


> Must be working in Minneapolis.


Most likely just had a guy stare at me yesterday hippy lookin mfer when the kenworth decided to regen. Damn thing was putting out so much smoke it looked like it was on fire. I looked at hm and said thank the epa


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1832736 said:


> Must be working in Minneapolis.


St. Anthony. Close enough.


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;1832717 said:


> Had a crazy guy call the cops on me today (and they came) after he tried to tell me a roller sitting Idling for five minutes was bad for the earth. He spent a good five minutes lecturing me on the effects of our equipment on the environment and that he could smell the exhaust in his 3rd floor apartment. The cop and I had a good laugh about it. Then I found out he told the management that I called him a F'n Environmentalist.  I may of thought it but never did swear at the guy. I did tell him I don't have the time for a lecture on the environment. I found out later that he had attempted to turn off the roller but he didn't know about the fuel shut off. I hope I see him tomorrow now that I know he lied about me and touched our equipment.  There are some crazy people out there.


bet he was related to this jem





:laughing: I really dont get people


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1832729 said:


> To much cocane fills coors


I think he is old enough for Vietnam or maybe inhaled too much.


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;1832743 said:


> bet he was related to this jem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :laughing: I really dont get people


Man with my 6.0 I could have made that entire parking lot look like it was on fire when I was running that race tune. Bet she would have loved that!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1832741 said:


> St. Anthony. Close enough.


Behind the closed Wal-Mart?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1832730 said:


> There might be a little truth to that but oh well.


One never knows.


----------



## CityGuy

Is it just me or did the mosquito population double in the last few days?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1832748 said:


> Is it just me or did the mosquito population double in the last few days?


Yeah I noticed that last night


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1832746 said:


> Behind the closed Wal-Mart?


Nope. This was near the Dairy Queen on New Brighton Blvd.


----------



## unit28

Hamelfire;1832748 said:


> Is it just me or did the mosquito population double in the last few days?


Monday was bad sitting in a tree stand.
This Saturday i wont even think about going out


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1832758 said:


> Nope. This was near the Dairy Queen on New Brighton Blvd.


Ah, know where you are. Will you be there next Tuesday? Or are you guys about done?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1832748 said:


> Is it just me or did the mosquito population double in the last few days?


I haven't seen one in 6-8 weeks or so


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1832763 said:


> Ah, know where you are. Will you be there next Tuesday? Or are you guys about done?


We are finishing up tomorrow. Assuming nobody chains themselves to our equipment tomorrow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1832773 said:


> We are finishing up tomorrow. Assuming nobody chains themselves to our equipment tomorrow.


I have a sod tear out at Stinson / County Road D on Tuesday. Would bought you a Strawberry Sundae


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This will be the next pile to go up, maybe Saturday if we get some rain .

The pile I'm burning now was just 10 trailer loads of brush hauled home.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1832774 said:


> I have a sod tear out at Stinson / County Road D on Tuesday. Would bought you a Strawberry Sundae


That sounds delicious. Yeah, you are just a hop skip and a jump away. They have good Chili Dogs there if you are in to those.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1832772 said:


>


Great night for that !


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1832772 said:


>


That looks like a fun time. Perfect night for a brush pile fire.


----------



## Green Grass

Ratchet strap 1 my hand 0


----------



## SSS Inc.

green grass;1832820 said:


> ratchet strap 1 my hand 0


no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1832825 said:


> no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


It bit me.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1832827 said:


> It bit me.


Hate when that happens


----------



## albhb3

tampa bay decided to forfit.... or should anyway


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;1832835 said:


> tampa bay decided to forfit.... or should anyway


That game got way out of hand in the 1st quarter. I didn't really care too much but there was nothing else on tonight so I thought I would watch. Now I just want to see if the score can get even more out of hand.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1832820 said:


> Ratchet strap 1 my hand 0


Reasons why i dont use those.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1832841 said:


> Reasons why i dont use those.


I had it around a tire trying to get the bead to seat again. What do you use??


----------



## cbservicesllc

albhb3;1832740 said:


> Most likely just had a guy stare at me yesterday hippy lookin mfer when the kenworth decided to regen. Damn thing was putting out so much smoke it looked like it was on fire. I looked at hm and said thank the epa


That's what I always yell at people when my truck regens...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1832846 said:


> I had it around a tire trying to get the bead to seat again. What do you use??


That's when they'll bite you...


----------



## albhb3

and I thought the vikes were bad 56-0


----------



## Ranger620

Wild agree to terms with kuemper. You guys have been busy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1832838 said:


> That game got way out of hand in the 1st quarter. I didn't really care too much but there was nothing else on tonight so I thought I would watch. Now I just want to see if the score can get even more out of hand.


I got sucked into watching Rush Hour..... again..... for like the 15th time.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1832846 said:


> I had it around a tire trying to get the bead to seat again. What do you use??


http://www.bellrpg.net/IMAGE250/0310-6127.jpg


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Shoot ether into the tire, flip a match at it.


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;1832854 said:


> Wild agree to terms with kuemper. You guys have been busy.


Who caved? After Harding went down Kuemper had a little more bargaining power.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1832860 said:


> Who caved? After Harding went down Kuemper had a little more bargaining power.


I figured that would happen


----------



## Polarismalibu

Tampa scored!


----------



## Polarismalibu

And again! There coming back lol


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;1832860 said:


> Who caved? After Harding went down Kuemper had a little more bargaining power.


Doesnt say who caved. I would assume both a little as they asked balarlov (sp) to tryouts. I bet the odds are high that backstrom gets hurt before half way through the season and if he doesnt he will stink it up and ride the bench.


----------



## CityGuy

58 mostly clear


----------



## SnowGuy73

58° breezy clouds.


----------



## CityGuy

58 mostly cloudy light sprinkle


----------



## CityGuy

I am trying to figure out how a convicted murder escaped from the courtroom in Hennepin County? Doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## CityGuy

Josh Harding suspended without pay for kicking a wall after arguing with a teammate.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1832820 said:


> Ratchet strap 1 my hand 0


We're you talking dirty too it?


----------



## CityGuy

58 some clouds and a very light sprinkle


----------



## CityGuy

Home depot has credit card issues now. Who's next?


----------



## CityGuy

Is anyone else tired of the political ads already?


----------



## CityGuy

People are already in line for the iPhone 6. Wtf? It's a phone People.


----------



## CityGuy

Now they are saying hit or miss showers tonight and again tomorrow night. Once again they can't get it right.


----------



## CityGuy

Quiet in here this morning.


----------



## CityGuy

Just heard a report that a weak el Nino may form over us. Possibly meaning a warmer winter. They said if it forms it will be a weak one. Might be a light snow year.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1832918 said:


> Quiet in here this morning.


It was my one day to sleep in for the week. Kids wrecked that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Well, too windy for applicating today....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Good news, no dew!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1832921 said:


> It was my one day to sleep in for the week. Kids wrecked that.


That usually happens.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1832903 said:


> I am trying to figure out how a convicted murder escaped from the courtroom in Hennepin County? Doesn't make any sense to me.


It was attempted murder so he obviously isn't good at it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1832920 said:


> Just heard a report that a weak el Nino may form over us. Possibly meaning a warmer winter. They said if it forms it will be a weak one. Might be a light snow year.


Didn't unit28 predict that earlier this year? NWS has shown that on their extended forecast since may or june


----------



## Green Grass

Lwnmwr how is your son doing? ?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1832929 said:


> Lwnmwr how is your son doing? ?


He and the wife are both home sick today.

I gotta get payroll done and get to work before I catch whatever it is floating around.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1832932 said:


> He and the wife are both home sick today.
> 
> I gotta get payroll done and get to work before I catch whatever it is floating around.


Don't worry you will get it. I got what was floating around here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1832934 said:


> Don't worry you will get it. I got what was floating around here.


I don't wash my hands very often, I've got my immune system built up unlike kids nowdays. Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like I'll get some light showers around lunch time.

You southern guys are good to go.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1832936 said:


> I don't wash my hands very often, I've got my immune system built up unlike kids nowdays. Thumbs Up


What is this washing hands you speak of?


----------



## Ranger620

Anybody else get the e-mail from cherry logistics offering service for weather updates??? 
12 month $100
6 month $125
3 month $150
Not sure who signs up for these. Ive done the hail site before. Pay them x amount and they tell you within a radios of where and what size hail hit which was worth it at the time.
They also due salt. I got a quote from them last year and they never came thru. Got a good price $6x.xx Per ton delivered. I tried this year and they never even returned calls or e-mails


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1832936 said:


> I don't wash my hands very often, I've got my immune system built up unlike kids nowdays. Thumbs Up


same here, let me know about forest lake id ya go by there in the next few hours


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Funny, the year I don't have any firewood to sell, there is a story in the Pioneer Press on how there isn't any firewood available.


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1832943 said:


> Anybody else get the e-mail from cherry logistics offering service for weather updates???
> 12 month $100
> 6 month $125
> 3 month $150
> Not sure who signs up for these. Ive done the hail site before. Pay them x amount and they tell you within a radios of where and what size hail hit which was worth it at the time.
> They also due salt. I got a quote from them last year and they never came thru. Got a good price $6x.xx Per ton delivered. I tried this year and they never even returned calls or e-mails


I got and deleted there email this morning about tge weather


----------



## Green Grass

So channel 4 said that the attempted murder has been caught channel 9 just said that he is still on the loose.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1832947 said:


> So channel 4 said that the attempted murder has been caught channel 9 just said that he is still on the loose.


Startribune says he is in custody.


----------



## cbservicesllc

I'm having one of those quit the biz and go get a job days...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1832957 said:


> I'm having one of those quit the biz and go get a job days...


Welcome to my world since March 2011.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1832957 said:


> I'm having one of those quit the biz and go get a job days...


That's how my entire week was. Finished a project yesturday so took today off.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1832957 said:


> I'm having one of those quit the biz and go get a job days...


I almost beat the **** out of a fert and squirt guy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1832968 said:


> I almost beat the **** out of a fert and squirt guy.


What happened?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1832971 said:


> What happened?


He started pelting fertilizer off the side of my truck.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1832972 said:


> He started pelting fertilizer off the side of my truck.


Well don't park your truck in the lawn


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1832972 said:


> He started pelting fertilizer off the side of my truck.


Odd thing to do.....


----------



## Camden

So the Wild caved and gave Kuemper everything he wanted. One-way contract and $400k more than the Wild wanted to pay.

I bet this signing will cost us one of the young guys whose contract is up after this season. I just hope it isn't Brodin.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1832978 said:


> So the Wild caved and gave Kuemper everything he wanted. One-way contract and $400k more than the Wild wanted to pay.
> 
> I bet this signing will cost us one of the young guys whose contract is up after this season. I just hope it isn't Brodin.


Idk, 400 isnt to bad. If they have a good season they will keep them. Hes not scared to spend money.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Losing some leaves today!


----------



## Green Grass

Culvers lunch kind of day.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1832985 said:


> Idk, 400 isnt to bad. If they have a good season they will keep them. Hes not scared to spend money.


I agree that he'd be willing to spend $400k but can he get everyone signed and still be under the salary cap? From everything I've read we are going to be right at the max # after next season.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Felt good to slay some birds today


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;1833001 said:


> Felt good to slay some birds today


Nice!!!! Can't wait for duck next weekend


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1832995 said:


> Culvers lunch kind of day.


Mmmmmmmm butter burger.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1832972 said:


> He started pelting fertilizer off the side of my truck.


Any dents? It is a dodge.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1832996 said:


> I agree that he'd be willing to spend $400k but can he get everyone signed and still be under the salary cap? From everything I've read we are going to be right at the max # after next season.


im sure they gave him what they could to be ok.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1832995 said:


> Culvers lunch kind of day.


Had that for dinner last night.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bigger townhome dropped me today, said we sucked last winter, won't renew the agreement.

We are onside trimming bushes. Get two units down, resident comes out and thanks us for doing such a great job. Says we're the best contractor they've had in 15 years.

I said well, you need to let the board know, because Mr. Xxxxxx just told me are done at the end of October.

She just shakes her head and says what a bunch of &/^!^×ng idiots.


----------



## Green Grass

The competition is out in full force today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I just saw a company with Trac vacs on their mowers already.....


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1833028 said:


> I just saw a company with Trac vacs on their mowers already.....


Lawn ranger has been doing that half the summer


----------



## snowman55

well I overdid it at richies today. Way over budget. Anyone else go to auction, good prices on lots of new stuff


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1833032 said:


> Lawn ranger has been doing that half the summer


That sucks.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Getting muggy out.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1833028 said:


> I just saw a company with Trac vacs on their mowers already.....


I have seen a couple people doing blow outs already.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Anybody need a washer or a pop up camper?


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;1833040 said:


> Anybody need a washer or a pop up camper?


Wow.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1833039 said:


> I have seen a couple people doing blow outs already.


Starting next week.

So many of our properties are so soft you spin everytime you turn around.

Ain't waiting until last minute.


----------



## ryde307

snowman55;1833035 said:


> well I overdid it at richies today. Way over budget. Anyone else go to auction, good prices on lots of new stuff


I was there didn't buy anything.



Green Grass;1833039 said:


> I have seen a couple people doing blow outs already.


I have seen a few we are going to start in 2 weeks.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1833039 said:


> I have seen a couple people doing blow outs already.


I saw that as well, I think it was Tuesday. Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1833040 said:


> Anybody need a washer or a pop up camper?


Jesus...............


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1833044 said:


> I was there didn't buy anything.
> 
> I have seen a few we are going to start in 2 weeks.


You going to Radde's next Thursday?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1833028 said:


> I just saw a company with Trac vacs on their mowers already.....


Saw lots of baggers on mowers already too. Most properties have about 10-12 leaves on them. Give or take one. With all this wind today I bet there will be none left on the grass


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;1833044 said:


> I have seen a few we are going to start in 2 weeks.


Yeah my plan is to get the compressor out this weekend and make sure it is good to go and fix the oil tank on it.


----------



## ryde307

SnowGuy73;1833047 said:


> You going to Radde's next Thursday?


Possibly. it's drill night at the fire station.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1833048 said:


> Saw lots of baggers on mowers already too. Most properties have about 10-12 leaves on them. Give or take one. With all this wind today I bet there will be none left on the grass


Kind of my thought too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1833050 said:


> Possibly. it's drill night at the fire station.


Copy that, I didn't see anything too exciting on there so far.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Circle of life. Told the townhome is going to dump me, 2 hours later get a call from Premier Pontoon in Wyoming they are going to hire me. 

2 miles from home, no shoveling, all salt is extra and needs to be salted each time.


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1832957 said:


> I'm having one of those quit the biz and go get a job days...


That's what this week has been like for me. Employees went from the best I've ever had to completely worthless in a matter of a few hours, building a retaining wall with a ton of cuts by myself at the moment. This should have been done Wednesday.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1833053 said:


> Circle of life. Told the townhome is going to dump me, 2 hours later get a call from Premier Pontoon in Wyoming they are going to hire me.
> 
> 2 miles from home, no shoveling, all salt is extra and needs to be salted each time.


Can't beat that!


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1833053 said:


> Circle of life. Told the townhome is going to dump me, 2 hours later get a call from Premier Pontoon in Wyoming they are going to hire me.
> 
> 2 miles from home, no shoveling, all salt is extra and needs to be salted each time.


Nice! !!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1833053 said:


> Circle of life. Told the townhome is going to dump me, 2 hours later get a call from Premier Pontoon in Wyoming they are going to hire me.
> 
> 2 miles from home, no shoveling, all salt is extra and needs to be salted each time.


Nice and close. Now ya gotta get the bowling ally that would be a decent lot to do


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.snopes.com/media/notnews/snowmageddon.asp


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1833062 said:


> http://www.snopes.com/media/notnews/snowmageddon.asp


I like how it says 5,10,20 even 50 times more snow then last year


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1833043 said:


> Starting next week.
> 
> So many of our properties are so soft you spin everytime you turn around.
> 
> Ain't waiting until last minute.


This......


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1833049 said:


> Yeah my plan is to get the compressor out this weekend and make sure it is good to go and fix the oil tank on it.


Where did you source the tank from? Toyota Lift?


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1833067 said:


> Where did you source the tank from? Toyota Lift?


I had my brother weld a new bottom on it. Tanks where really expensive.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1833064 said:


> I like how it says 5,10,20 even 50 times more snow then last year


Yeah, I would have 4500" of snow.

We would be dead, literally.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1833070 said:


> Yeah, I would have 4500" of snow.
> 
> We would be dead, literally.


That was my point lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1833071 said:


> That was my point lol


It would be interesting to have 360' of snow.

2 inches an hour for 100 straight days, 24 hours per day?


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ;1833040 said:


> Anybody need a washer or a pop up camper?


Any they pull over the lawn guys? Might want to look at these idiots instead.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1833082 said:


> Any they pull over the lawn guys? Might want to look at these idiots instead.


I've seen scrappers pulled over. I've seen racers pulled over, mud boggers pulled over.

Pretty much anyone with a trailer gets pulled over. Well, unless you're city/county/state.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1833083 said:


> I've seen scrappers pulled over. I've seen racers pulled over, mud boggers pulled over.
> 
> Pretty much anyone with a trailer gets pulled over. Well, unless you're city/county/state.


Had one I think Robinsdale, might have been Crystal pulled over today near commercial. So we are not 100 percent exempt. Scales out and the whole nine yards.


----------



## CityGuy

So since I am appliance nieve. With a self defrosting freezer where does he water go to?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1833087 said:


> So since I am appliance nieve. With a self defrosting freezer where does he water go to?


Usually to a tray underneath and evaoprates.

If it's really bad, the garage floor.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Green Grass;1833049 said:


> Yeah my plan is to get the compressor out this weekend and make sure it is good to go and fix the oil tank on it.


We start the 10th


----------



## NorthernProServ

Hamelfire;1833082 said:


> Any they pull over the lawn guys? Might want to look at these idiots instead.


No **** Jack wagons like this probably drive around there whole life and get away with it.


----------



## Green Grass

NorthernProServ;1833097 said:


> We start the 10th


Yeah I will be around that time also. Goal is to be done by Halloween.


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ;1833098 said:


> No **** Jack wagons like this probably drive around there whole life and get away with it.


I also love average person can tow camper and boat without a special license or training but I need an endorsement.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1833090 said:


> Usually to a tray underneath and evaoprates.
> 
> If it's really bad, the garage floor.


So I shouldn't have to worry to much about the kitchen unit.


----------



## CityGuy

80 and cloudy


----------



## CityGuy

Well I am off to hopefully hear and see my first child's heart beat on the ultrasound.


----------



## albhb3

Hamelfire;1833105 said:


> Well I am off to hopefully hear and see my first child's heart beat on the ultrasound.


you welcome


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1833105 said:


> Well I am off to hopefully hear and see my first child's heart beat on the ultrasound.


Congratulations!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;1833106 said:


> you welcome


Okay that was a great laugh!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

albhb3;1833106 said:


> you welcome


Pretty much nailed it.

Although my wife did it twice, natural, with no medicine.

Probably why no hanky Panky anymore.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1833105 said:


> Well I am off to hopefully hear and see my first child's heart beat on the ultrasound.


Congratulations! !


----------



## Polarismalibu

Talking severe storms tomorrow evening now


----------



## NorthernProServ

Anybody know what this stands for?

"It looks like we will be getting our CO from the city on Monday"


I can only think of certificate of occupancy?


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;1833128 said:


> Anybody know what this stands for?
> 
> "It looks like we will be getting our CO from the city on Monday"
> 
> I can only think of certificate of occupancy?


I'm pretty sure it is certificate of occupancy


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1833126 said:


> Talking severe storms tomorrow evening now


Novak?.........


----------



## SSS Inc.

snowman55;1833035 said:


> well I overdid it at richies today. Way over budget. Anyone else go to auction, good prices on lots of new stuff


Dang it! I forgot to go to Ritchie today. I knew I was forgetting to do something.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1833105 said:


> Well I am off to hopefully hear and see my first child's heart beat on the ultrasound.


Congratulations!!

Thought you were an older guy for some reason


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone going to the sod cutter auction in Andover tomorrow?


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1833137 said:


> Novak?.........


Kstp said it around 4pm tomorrow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1833149 said:


> Kstp said it around 4pm tomorrow


My NWS jumped way up as well. 70% tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1833147 said:


> Anyone going to the sod cutter auction in Andover tomorrow?


Selling it already?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1833147 said:


> Anyone going to the sod cutter auction in Andover tomorrow?


Your dumping yours already?


----------



## unit28

Squall tmrw......?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I should have said sod FARM auction.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

And no, not selling mine.

Probably the best $600 I've spent in a LONG time.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1833145 said:


> Congratulations!!
> 
> Thought you were an older guy for some reason


37 wanted to get a house first.


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;1833106 said:


> you welcome


Good laugh. Thanks.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1833157 said:


> I should have said sod FARM auction.


They have a lot of stuff I saw


----------



## qualitycut

K dumb question, have always had a black truck and thinking of switching to the new gray. Would that be stupid to switch colors or not a big deal


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1833169 said:


> K dumb question, have always had a black truck and thinking of switching to the new gray. Would that be stupid to switch colors or not a big deal


From a customer recognition standpoint? If you have just one truck I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

So this Church I mentioned the other day with the guy filming with the little drone or whatever posted it on youtube. Pretty neat little units. Anyone know where I can buy one of these little helicopters with the video cameras? I want one.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MOA, first floor, west side.

If you hurry you can get there before 9.
http://m.brookstone.com/parrot-ar-drone-2-quadricopter


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1833169 said:


> K dumb question, have always had a black truck and thinking of switching to the new gray. Would that be stupid to switch colors or not a big deal


No one will know.

The only time I've had an issue was when I had a slip and fall at a strip mall locally.

They were supposed to call, never called. My insurance got involved and one time talking to the adjuster, she said the strip mall said they had seen my truck onsite earlier in the morning and assumed I had salted.

I asked what color did they say my truck was.

They said dark green. That was a truck I had a year earlier.

Bascially they busted themselves.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1833173 said:


> So this Church I mentioned the other day with the guy filming with the little drone or whatever posted it on youtube. Pretty neat little units. Anyone know where I can buy one of these little helicopters with the video cameras? I want one.


This is the one I would look for though.

http://www.parrot.com/usa/products/bebop-drone/


----------



## qualitycut

http://invergroveford.mobi/Minneapo...ord/Super-Duty-F-350-SRW/2015-Truck/30724286/


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1833173 said:


> So this Church I mentioned the other day with the guy filming with the little drone or whatever posted it on youtube. Pretty neat little units. Anyone know where I can buy one of these little helicopters with the video cameras? I want one.


http://www.parrot.com/usa/products/bebop-drone/


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1833180 said:


> MOA, first floor, west side.
> 
> If you hurry you can get there before 9.
> http://m.brookstone.com/parrot-ar-drone-2-quadricopter


I could get there by nine. This guy had one with a mnitor in the rc controller.

This is a crappy screen shot from the video but is was fun to see some equipment from a different angle.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1833191 said:


> http://invergroveford.mobi/Minneapo...ord/Super-Duty-F-350-SRW/2015-Truck/30724286/


http://www.wilcoxchrysler.com/mobile/New-2014-RAM-3500-Laramie-Forest-Lake-MN/vd/21916074

Same thing, but $11,000 cheaper.

Plus this one has heated and cooled seats.

You could buy a lifetime warranty AND a new plow AND still have $1,000 left over.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1833192 said:


> http://www.parrot.com/usa/products/bebop-drone/


That one looks awesome. I need one.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1833169 said:


> K dumb question, have always had a black truck and thinking of switching to the new gray. Would that be stupid to switch colors or not a big deal


I saw the grey one today it looked nice.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1833195 said:


> http://www.wilcoxchrysler.com/mobile/New-2014-RAM-3500-Laramie-Forest-Lake-MN/vd/21916074
> 
> Same thing, but $11,000 cheaper.


Yea i dont pay close to sticker.


----------



## CityGuy

73 cloudy.


----------



## CityGuy

Well it's official. I have now made a small grain of rice with a heartbeat.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1833203 said:


> Well it's official. I have now made a small grain of rice with a heartbeat.


Its amazing when you see that for the first time.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1833198 said:


> Yea i dont pay close to sticker.


That was our other choice, looks a lot nicer over the sterling grey....but black still won.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1833206 said:


> Its amazing when you see that for the first time.


So many feelings and emotions all at once


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1833210 said:


> So many feelings and emotions all at once


Wait until the birth. My second kid I actually passed out. The nurses said I fell over like a tree and missed hitting my head by about a half inch. Of course I came to and jumped back into my supporting roll. The wife said I had more nurses rush in to help me then she had. :laughing: For the third one I was scared to death it would happen again. Thankfully it didn't. For the next 24 hours the whole floor at the hospital would stare at me since I was the guy that passed out.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1833213 said:


> Wait until the birth. My second kid I actually passed out. The nurses said I fell over like a tree and missed hitting my head by about a half inch. Of course I came to and jumped back into my supporting roll. The wife said I had more nurses rush in to help me then she had. :laughing: For the third one I was scared to death it would happen again. Thankfully it didn't. For the next 24 hours the whole floor at the hospital would stare at me since I was the guy that passed out.


Hopefully with my fire and medical training that doesn't happen but it is different when it's family. I also hope nothing goes wrong, I may jus react as an met vs being supportive.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1833213 said:


> Wait until the birth. My second kid I actually passed out. The nurses said I fell over like a tree and missed hitting my head by about a half inch. Of course I came to and jumped back into my supporting roll. The wife said I had more nurses rush in to help me then she had. :laughing: For the third one I was scared to death it would happen again. Thankfully it didn't. For the next 24 hours the whole floor at the hospital would stare at me since I was the guy that passed out.


What part made you pass out?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1833217 said:


> What part made you pass out?


Probably the part where he wasn't sure it would ever be the same size.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1833218 said:


> Probably the part where he wasn't sure it would ever be the same size.


Couple stitches and it's like new.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1833217 said:


> What part made you pass out?


I was on about day 60 of building my house by myself with little sleep and no food. Then the kid got stuck and they brought out this vacuum thing and that put me over the edge I guess. I felt it coming. Things started getting dark and bam I had five nurses over me.



LwnmwrMan22;1833218 said:


> Probably the part where he wasn't sure it would ever be the same size.


I said put a couple extra stitches in for me.


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1833220 said:


> Couple stitches and it's like new.


You beat me to it. :laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1833221 said:


> I was on about day 60 of building my house by myself with little sleep and no food. Then the kid got stuck and they brought out this vacuum thing and that put me over the edge I guess. I felt it coming. Things started getting dark and bam I had five nurses over me.
> 
> I said put a couple extra stitches in for me.


I requested 9.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

...............


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1833225 said:


> I requested 9.


Maybe that's why there's no hanky panky


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1833221 said:


> I was on about day 60 of building my house by myself with little sleep and no food. Then the kid got stuck and they brought out this vacuum thing and that put me over the edge I guess. I felt it coming. Things started getting dark and bam I had five nurses over me.
> 
> I said put a couple extra stitches in for me.


Yeah I suppose being that exhausted the having to deal with that would definitely put someone over the edge. Where the nurses at least good looking lol


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1833229 said:


> Yeah I suppose being that exhausted the having to deal with that would definitely put someone over the edge. Where the nurses at least good looking lol


Yes they were. They were all the younger ones at 2 a.m.. The next day they were telling me how it was the talk of the Hospital.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1833216 said:


> Hopefully with my fire and medical training that doesn't happen but it is different when it's family. I also hope nothing goes wrong, I may jus react as an met vs being supportive.


You will be fine my first one they cut the wife open and I watched. It was awesome. The second was natural.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1833191 said:


> http://invergroveford.mobi/Minneapo...ord/Super-Duty-F-350-SRW/2015-Truck/30724286/


Looks sharp


----------



## Polarismalibu

Anyone looking for work in Chaska this winter?


----------



## unit28

plowsite, ..........


----------



## unit28

DURING THE SHORT TERM...CONFIDENCE ON SEEING MUCH ACTIVITY IN THE 
MPX CWA THIS EVENING AND OVERNIGHT CONTINUES TO PLUMMET..

.BUT THIS 
HAS BEEN OFFSET BY A SIGNIFICANT INCREASE IN CONFIDENCE FOR SEEING 
THUNDERSTORMS SATURDAY AFTERNOON.

Rdr ATTM


----------



## unit28

Scattered to numerous thunderstorms are possible across the
coverage area...mainly this afternoon and evening...as a cold
front crosses from northwest to southeast later today into tonight.
A few storms...mainly along and north of a line from appleton to
hutchinson to brooklyn park to north branch in minnesota...could
be severe with hail in excess of one inch in diameter or damaging
winds. Timing of any strong to severe thunderstorms would be
approximately 3 pm cdt to 7 pm cdt today.


----------



## Green Grass

62 slight breeze.


----------



## CityGuy

67 mostly cloudy


----------



## jimslawnsnow

63 cloudy, just rained, some wind


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hopefully no one else is looking to buy a 22' mower in September.


----------



## SnowGuy73

67° breezy clear.


----------



## unit28

Chrck the drive for wear 
Mine went out in short order


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone need a sickle mower?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snowguy's ride this winter???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Couple of you guys could make two passes on your yard and be done.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1833296 said:


> Snowguy's ride this winter???


Not likey!


----------



## SnowGuy73

What auction you at?


----------



## Greenery

Do people actually buy that vintage cafe?


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1833292 said:


> Anyone need a sickle mower?


Ha, already have one. My grandpa gave me a mint Yari when I started up. I've never even started the thing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1833301 said:


> What auction you at?


Sod farm auction in Andover.

Would like to pick up one of the tri-decks for no more than $3500, hopefully both!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1833307 said:


> Sod farm auction in Andover.
> 
> Would like to pick up one of the tri-decks for no more than $3500, hopefully both!!


Copy that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I currently run a 15' tri deck I would dump for $1500-$2000 then increase my cutting capacity by 7' for $1,000-$2,000.

That would be some cheap labor.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1833307 said:


> Sod farm auction in Andover.
> 
> Would like to pick up one of the tri-decks for no more than $3500, hopefully both!!


Good luck. Its an auction


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1833317 said:


> Good luck. Its an auction


So far have only seen 2 other people looking at them. Tons of guys buying the scrap iron here. Alot of "junk".

One group is scouring ALL over them, the other group are wearing clothes related to the industry. Looking more likely I'll be out.


----------



## Camden

State auction is today in Arden Hills. A few things looked interesting but I didn't make the trek down there this time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well crap, one group is out of state, so I know they're going home with one.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I'm at the point of who care about auctions. Unless you have time to run to all of them, you probably won't get a great deal anymore. To many idiots out there paying new prices for used. Yeah every once in a while a deal is to be had


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1833326 said:


> Well crap, one group is out of state, so I know they're going home with one.


Should have brought that blower down with you.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1833296 said:


> Snowguy's ride this winter???


Snowguy your ride went for $2,500, doesn't run.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1833332 said:


> Snowguy your ride went for $2,500, doesn't run.


Way too high. 1000 at best


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So much for my $3500 price. Both went for over $12,000.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1833332 said:


> Snowguy your ride went for $2,500, doesn't run.


Is there a buyers premium?? 20% theres another $500 for something that doesnt run.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1833339 said:


> Is there a buyers premium?? 20% theres another $500 for something that doesnt run.


No premium, no tax today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

At least I don't have to go home, unhook the tri deck from the tractor, dig out the big flatbed trailer, load it all up, head back to Andover, load everything back up, and drive home again.

I can go get a couple of schools done this way.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gotta give credit to Unit again. He called for a possible squall line.

NWS just posted SPC is thinking of issuing a watch now for us.


----------



## CityGuy

74 mostly sunny


----------



## CityGuy

Thunder storm watch issued for most of the metro.


----------



## CityGuy

Line of storms from Canada to north/south Dakota boarder looks impressive on radar. Lots of green, yellow, and orange in it.


----------



## NorthernProServ

What do you guys use to keep packed leaves from sticking from the dump floor? They get blown in with the Billy goat and packed in about 6' deep. Last year had a few times with the dump all the way up and they did not even come out! 

Only have this problem with the leaves. One time had a bit of brush underneath and she slid right out.


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ;1833359 said:


> What do you guys use to keep packed leaves from sticking from the dump floor? They get blown in with the Billy goat and packed in about 6' deep. Last year had a few times with the dump all the way up and they did not even come out!
> 
> Only have this problem with the leaves. One time had a bit of brush underneath and she slid right out.


One guy I used to work for used a tarp in his home made box. Simply dump and pull out.

Another had a box vibrator that got most to come out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Crisco. 





My 16' used to have problems.

My 14' Felling doesn't, unless they get wet.

The tarp trick works. Lay it on the floor. Then hook it at the back of the trailer. At the front you run a pole and hook a chain to the pole and pull the tarp out.

Needs to be a very heavy tarp, won't get 100% of the leaves.


----------



## SnowGuy73

The "storms" look more like rain on radar.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1833370 said:


> The "storms" look more like rain on radar.


There is one red spot. They claim that there is Hail with them.


----------



## albhb3

anyone know if this is a good deal or not... keep in mind this wouldnt be a work truck by any means and I was looking at the 14's on fury and burnsville.

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/cto/4661845783.html


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;1833377 said:


> anyone know if this is a good deal or not... keep in mind this wouldnt be a work truck by any means and I was looking at the 14's on fury and burnsville.
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/cto/4661845783.html


I saw that last night. I'm always skeptical on adds that say" selling for a friend"


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;1833379 said:


> I saw that last night. I'm always skeptical on adds that say" selling for a friend"


yea I hear ya sent an email still havent heard a word


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1833370 said:


> The "storms" look more like rain on radar.


Wonder if it's running into more humid air and will fire?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;1833359 said:


> What do you guys use to keep packed leaves from sticking from the dump floor? They get blown in with the Billy goat and packed in about 6' deep. Last year had a few times with the dump all the way up and they did not even come out!
> 
> Only have this problem with the leaves. One time had a bit of brush underneath and she slid right out.


On the dump I just rock it once or twice and it slides right out. Heard some dirt haulers spray diesel in the beds. Suppose that would work too


----------



## jimslawnsnow

albhb3;1833377 said:


> anyone know if this is a good deal or not... keep in mind this wouldnt be a work truck by any means and I was looking at the 14's on fury and burnsville.
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/cto/4661845783.html


Sounds a little high for a 2 year old truck. Lots of rebates going on. I'm always getting stuff in the mail.


----------



## Green Grass

albhb3;1833377 said:


> anyone know if this is a good deal or not... keep in mind this wouldnt be a work truck by any means and I was looking at the 14's on fury and burnsville.
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/cto/4661845783.html


You could get a brand new stock one for that price with the 6.4 Hemi


----------



## CityGuy

Warnings out just to the west, northwest.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1833383 said:


> On the dump I just rock it once or twice and it slides right out. Heard some dirt haulers spray diesel in the beds. Suppose that would work too


Not for leaves or loose material. Snow and asphalt.


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;1833377 said:


> anyone know if this is a good deal or not... keep in mind this wouldnt be a work truck by any means and I was looking at the 14's on fury and burnsville.
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/cto/4661845783.html


Seems high. New Chevy half loaded is 45000


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1833388 said:


> Not for leaves or loose material. Snow and asphalt.


It works for me several times a season or are you talking about the diesel?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1833373 said:


> There is one red spot. They claim that there is Hail with them.


Radio says golf ball size.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1833391 said:


> It works for me several times a season or are you talking about the diesel?


Correct. Diesel would make the leaves or dirt moist thus stick to the box.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1833382 said:


> Wonder if it's running into more humid air and will fire?


Maybe, not bad out right now.


----------



## albhb3

Hamelfire;1833390 said:


> Seems high. New Chevy half loaded is 45000


but its a half ton and not a diesel those are my biggest concerns. Not really interested in a half Ive seen how my parents struggles


----------



## SnowGuy73

I say say a little thunder and lightening and rain....


----------



## Green Grass

albhb3;1833396 said:


> but its a half ton and not a diesel those are my biggest concerns. Not really interested in a half Ive seen how my parents struggles


If you are not going to be pulling all the time I would look at a 6.4 hemi like lwnmwr bought.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1833397 said:


> I say say a little thunder and lightening and rain....


Looks like on radar it's intensifying a little as it gets to Wright County.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1833392 said:


> Radio says golf ball size.


So small hail.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1833399 said:


> If you are not going to be pulling all the time I would look at a 6.4 hemi like lwnmwr bought.


My dad found that out the hard way. Never pulls anything and always stop and go. Kills the mileage


----------



## CityGuy

Thunder storm warning for Wright County


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1833397 said:


> I say say a little thunder and lightening and rain....


Just heard a little rumble out here


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looking darker to the west.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1833400 said:


> Looks like on radar it's intensifying a little as it gets to Wright County.


Oh good all we are missing for the day is a fire


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1833408 said:


> Looking darker to the west.


North west I should say.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1833411 said:


> North west I should say.


So my hood


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1833413 said:


> So my hood


Yup.........


----------



## albhb3

Green Grass;1833399 said:


> If you are not going to be pulling all the time I would look at a 6.4 hemi like lwnmwr bought.


wellwheres he aint when ya need him


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1833410 said:


> Oh good all we are missing for the day is a fire


Just give me a heads up. I will run over.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1833413 said:


> So my hood


Do you have a trailer park or 2?


----------



## Green Grass

Starting to sprinkle.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1833422 said:


> Do you have a trailer park or 2?


Nope Montrose has two.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1833425 said:


> Nope Montrose has two.


So I live in the hood. Your just west of the hood.


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like the worst of it is going west south west of us green.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Red seems to be fading.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Headed up 35 and to the north the skies look scary


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1833427 said:


> Looks like the worst of it is going west south west of us green.


Almost looks like down towards hutch.


----------



## CityGuy

Good clap of thunder and decent light show to the west. Waiting for the wind.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1833431 said:


> Almost looks like down towards hutch.


Weather net says dassel/cocato area toward winstead


----------



## unit28

Might get red over me in about 45


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just paid $40,000 for my '14 Laramie 3500.

Leather, heated, cooled seats, Ram Box, 6.4 Hemi.

Last night I listed a Laramie 3500 with the 6.7 diesel and that was $50,000.




Mine also has fender flares, running boards and rear window defogger.

Djagusch just bought a new '14 with the 5.7, chrome package, but more of a work truck and paid $32,000.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Watertown has an unknown explosion.


----------



## unit28

Severe thunderstorms will be near...
Hutchinson around 435 pm cdt.
Lake marion regional park around 445 pm cdt.
Glencoe around 450 pm cdt.

Other locations in the warning include darwin...lakeside...kingston...
Dassel...cokato...biscay...smith lake...stewart and silver lake.


----------



## CityGuy

Watertown just paged for an explosion and now sees flames near golf course.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sold my spreader for those who had interest.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1833437 said:


> Watertown has an unknown explosion.


Awesome! !!!!


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1833439 said:


> Watertown just paged for an explosion and now sees flames near golf course.


Thats how we lite fires out here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1833439 said:


> Watertown just paged for an explosion and now sees flames near golf course.


Rec fire......


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1833443 said:


> Rec fire......


must have used gas


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1833442 said:


> Thats how we lite fires out here.


I guess I am old fasioned using hay and cardboard.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1833444 said:


> must have used gas


Just a little....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Cc weather spotters.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

80° in Faribault now 77° in elko


----------



## CityGuy

Lots of lightning flashes to the west


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1833444 said:


> must have used gas


I did that last year. Used a little too much on one of my brush piles. Usually I mix 4:1 diesel:gas.

Apparently my mix was off. Had fires all over.


----------



## Green Grass

Starting to get power line down calls. Must be going to get windy


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1833451 said:


> I did that last year. Used a little too much on one of my brush piles. Usually I mix 4:1 diesel:gas.
> 
> Apparently my mix was off. Had fires all over.


If mix is off it can go boom. Makes one heck of a boom.


----------



## CityGuy

Skies have lit up to the west all of the sudden. Now getting a few drops.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

jimslawnsnow;1833448 said:


> 80° in Faribault now 77° in elko


75° just before Lakeville


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1833454 said:


> Skies have lit up to the west all of the sudden. Now getting a few drops.


Pouring out....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sprinkles here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Up to 50 mph wind gust.... We had nearly that yesterday!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1833456 said:


> Pouring out....


Just got here. Down pouring


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1833458 said:


> Up to 50 mph wind gust.... We had nearly that yesterday!


Getting gusty here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I love these weather spotter clowns..... "I'm in Montrose with a good rain falling"...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Wow I wake up from a little nap and it's so dark I thought it was like 9 or something


----------



## CityGuy

Holy fing winds.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sprinkles continue here.


----------



## CityGuy

Rain is sideways it's blowing so hard.

Gussing 40 to 50


----------



## Green Grass

This storm is boring so far.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1833467 said:


> Sprinkles continue here.


It's coming don't worry


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1833470 said:


> It's coming don't worry


I think you over exaggerate!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1833462 said:


> I love these weather spotter clowns..... "I'm in Montrose with a good rain falling"...


Just wait till Annandale is done with there call and listen to them with there scene times


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1833473 said:


> Just wait till Annandale is done with there call and listen to them with there scene times


I listening to wright county amateur. 147.000.

Wind damage by you, 1/2" tree branches down.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Do I need to shelter in place at this school in Taylors Falls? Or should I chance driving home when I'm done in an hour?


----------



## SnowGuy73

I saw lightning.....


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1833474 said:


> I listening to wright county amateur. 147.000.
> 
> Wind damage by you, 1/2" tree branches down.


Better call the national guard!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1833477 said:


> I saw lightning.....


No thunder thou.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light rain.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sustained 20 mph wind in wright county with gusts of up to 32 mph. Per NWS.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

albhb3;1833377 said:


> anyone know if this is a good deal or not... keep in mind this wouldnt be a work truck by any means and I was looking at the 14's on fury and burnsville.
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/cto/4661845783.html


Since he did the emission deletes, you'll get better mileage.

However he's killed the 100k mile warranty on the engine.

With the big tires and programmer, engine upgrades, that truck has been beat on.

Spend $46k and get brand new.

http://www.wilcoxchrysler.com/mobile/New-2014-RAM-2500-SLT-Forest-Lake-MN/vd/22475203

Frigging mobile. You'll have to copy and paste.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1833481 said:


> Sustained 20 mph wind in wright county with gusts of up to 32 mph. Per NWS.


Sun is trying to come back out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Metro Skywarn mods just keep repeating themselves, I think they know its a bust.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1833484 said:


> Sun is trying to come back out.


Back to sprinkles here.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1833486 said:


> Back to sprinkles here.


Still raining out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Belle plaine is going for spotting.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1833488 said:


> Belle plaine is going for spotting.


You will be soon then


----------



## SnowGuy73

4" limbs down in nya.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1833489 said:


> You will be soon then


I bet not.......


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1833491 said:


> I bet not.......


Hopefully it is more exciting then it was here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1833492 said:


> Hopefully it is more exciting then it was here.


I'm thinking it won't be....


----------



## SnowGuy73

More cc weather spotters.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1833494 said:


> More cc weather spotters.


Is it doing anything in cc?


----------



## SnowGuy73

In Chaska, Chanhassen. I'm guessing about the same as here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Back to rain, light/moderate.


----------



## Green Grass

Temp went from 72 to 63.


----------



## SnowGuy73

The yellow and red is over me..... Its a thunder shower!

Sound the sirens!!!!!!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1833499 said:


> The yellow and red is over me..... Its a thunder shower!
> 
> Sound the sirens!!!!!!


We started the national guard for you.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1833498 said:


> Temp went from 72 to 63.


Feels good here too!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1833501 said:


> We started the national guard for you.


Thank God!!!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1833503 said:


> Thank God!!!


The governor and president should be there in the morning to see the aftermath.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm under a warning, for this....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm going for it!! Just finished this school in Taylors Falls!!!

I'm going to punch the core, try to make it back to Stacy and order my Chinese food!! Order my pizza!! Charge my phone and charge my laptop!!!!!!!!

If I don't post again tonight..... well, it was a good run!! 




I think.....


----------



## Polarismalibu

On 494 can't see cafe


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1833505 said:


> The governor and president should be there in the morning to see the aftermath.


I think he's golfing!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Downpour with a little wind now.


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1833508 said:


> On 494 can't see cafe


But can type on your phone.


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1833507 said:


> I'm going for it!! Just finished this school in Taylors Falls!!!
> 
> I'm going to punch the core, try to make it back to Stacy and order my Chinese food!! Order my pizza!! Charge my phone and charge my laptop!!!!!!!!
> 
> If I don't post again tonight..... well, it was a good run!!
> 
> I think.....


I call dibs on the truckThumbs Up


----------



## Green Grass

Did Hamel blow away?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1833511 said:


> But can type on your phone.


Hahahahah!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Savage has a lightning strike.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1833515 said:


> Did Hamel blow away?


The town?? Wasn't much there to begin with.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sounds like everyone is clear of spotting.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1833522 said:


> Sounds like everyone is clear of spotting.


In carver and Scott.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1833511 said:


> But can type on your phone.


Everyone stopped when I did that


----------



## SnowGuy73

Skywarn deactivated.... A bust, once again!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Holy cafe!!!! Holy cafe!!! Holy cafe!!!


----------



## unit28

Sitting on ttee stand 20ft up

ATTM


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Nevermind. Just some sprinkles.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1833515 said:


> Did Hamel blow away?


Nope dinner


----------



## CityGuy

.5 of rain. Light sprinkle


----------



## CityGuy

Some jack wagons recycling is all over my yard.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Sprinkles in shakopee. Nothing to see


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ain't that bad. Gonna stop and mow this next school quick.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's knocking all the pretty leaves down.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Down to 60°.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1833534 said:


> .5 of rain. Light sprinkle


Same here.


----------



## CityGuy

Sun's out again


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1833521 said:


> The town?? Wasn't much there to begin with.


The one and only person.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1833536 said:


> Some jack wagons recycling is all over my yard.


Hamel is my neighbor???


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1833536 said:


> Some jack wagons recycling is all over my yard.


Is it coors?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1833548 said:


> Is it coors?


Nope news paper


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1833549 said:


> Nope news paper


Then it's not mine!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1833550 said:


> Then it's not mine!


I think I saw yours blow by on its way toward Snow's house.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Clearing here.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1833553 said:


> Clearing here.


All bark, no bite


----------



## CityGuy

Just checked my lap top. We have almost doubled the Canadians.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

What's the odds that a competitors employee and myself would be 45 miles away at the same jewelry store at the same time? Guy just kept staring at me


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sun is back out here.

Headed to pick up pizza.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1833554 said:


> All bark, no bite


I never even really heard a bark.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You fire guys, help me out. Why are there 3 trucks with full crews, 2 fire chiefs and a cop on this scene?

Tree isn't sparking, just poured, won't cause a fire.

Everyone is standing around looking at their phones.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1833568 said:


> You fire guys, help me out. Why are there 3 trucks with full crews, 2 fire chiefs and a cop on this scene?
> 
> Tree isn't sparking, just poured, won't cause a fire.
> 
> Everyone is standing around looking at their phones.


Waiting for xcel energy? Not sure on all that iron on the road for a blown or sparking wire?


----------



## CityGuy

I still can't believe it's getting dark as early as it is. Seems like just last week it was light until 10.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You can see the tree leaning.

Not sparking, not blown, everyone around has power.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1833575 said:


> You can see the tree leaning.
> 
> Not sparking, not blown, everyone around has power.


Not sure then. Possibly waiting to see if it snaps wine and lands on road. 1 chief could handle IMO


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1833575 said:


> You can see the tree leaning.
> 
> Not sparking, not blown, everyone around has power.


I would guess while it was raining it was sparking. Now the wait for xcel you get stuck there incase the tree takes down the power line. But they only need one truck there.


----------



## albhb3

now this is awesome


----------



## CityGuy

Nice night out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1833583 said:


> Nice night out.


Perfect bonfire weather!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Man those guys on lawn site are sensitive pansies


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1833584 said:


> Perfect bonfire weather!


it is, My lawn is just to wet to get to the pit without getting soaked and my wood pile is soaked now.


----------



## albhb3

jimslawnsnow;1833587 said:


> Man those guys on lawn site are sensitive pansies[/QUOTE
> 
> now what did you do now


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1833587 said:


> Man those guys on lawn site are sensitive pansies


That's why I'm never on there.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

albhb3;1833593 said:


> jimslawnsnow;1833587 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man those guys on lawn site are sensitive pansies[/QUOTE
> 
> now what did you do now
> 
> 
> 
> Told the truth. Nearly everything gets deleted. Even when I'm Minnesota nice
Click to expand...


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1833600 said:


> albhb3;1833593 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Told the truth. Nearly everything gets deleted. Even when I'm Minnesota nice
> 
> 
> 
> Moderators a little tougher over there?
Click to expand...


----------



## albhb3

jimslawnsnow;1833600 said:


> albhb3;1833593 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Told the truth. Nearly everything gets deleted. Even when I'm Minnesota nice
> 
> 
> 
> well maybe they know youve been cheating on them in season on this site.. what gall you have sir
Click to expand...


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1833600 said:


> albhb3;1833593 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Told the truth. Nearly everything gets deleted. Even when I'm Minnesota nice
> 
> 
> 
> Example?.....
Click to expand...


----------



## CityGuy

60 and partly cloudy


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1833598 said:


> That's why I'm never on there.


Its just dumb stuff. I even ask a question on a for sale item and it gets deleted. Ask the seller what was up and reply is "I didn't like your attitude" what attitude? When you dumb hole doesn't put any details in the ad of course you'll get questions. Then don't get me started on some of the other threads. Good grief I think there need to be a lawnsite for newbies and ones who think they know all. And another site for us seasoned guys who have a odd ball questions, stuff to sell or just bs


----------



## CityGuy

Is I t just me or are parts of posts getting cut off?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1833604 said:


> jimslawnsnow;1833600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Example?.....
> 
> 
> 
> See below. Uhh I mean above
Click to expand...


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1833606 said:


> Its just dumb stuff. I even ask a question on a for sale item and it gets deleted. Ask the seller what was up and reply is "I didn't like your attitude" what attitude? When you dumb hole doesn't put any details in the ad of course you'll get questions. Then don't get me started on some of the other threads. Good grief I think there need to be a lawnsite for newbies and ones who think they know all. And another site for us seasoned guys who have a odd ball questions, stuff to sell or just bs


That's why I say let them have that site!


----------



## albhb3

jimslawnsnow;1833606 said:


> Its just dumb stuff. I even ask a question on a for sale item and it gets deleted. Ask the seller what was up and reply is "I didn't like your attitude" what attitude? When you dumb hole doesn't put any details in the ad of course you'll get questions. Then don't get me started on some of the other threads. Good grief I think there need to be a lawnsite for newbies and ones who think they know all. And another site for us seasoned guys who have a odd ball questions, stuff to sell or just bs


nope your just a jerk Ive seen your posts


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1833606 said:


> Its just dumb stuff. I even ask a question on a for sale item and it gets deleted. Ask the seller what was up and reply is "I didn't like your attitude" what attitude? When you dumb hole doesn't put any details in the ad of course you'll get questions. Then don't get me started on some of the other threads. Good grief I think there need to be a lawnsite for newbies and ones who think they know all. And another site for us seasoned guys who have a odd ball questions, stuff to sell or just bs


Kinda like this room. Good place to bs in the off season


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1833609 said:


> SnowGuy73;1833604 said:
> 
> 
> 
> See below. Uhh I mean above
> 
> 
> 
> Saw it......
Click to expand...


----------



## SnowGuy73

<[««⊙{^[]¤°«»℉¤}®


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hmmmmm......

What the?!?!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73
Example?.....[/QUOTE said:


> Like lwnmwr post the other day I replied to the other guy would a licensed professional use diesel fuel and it got deleted.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1833615 said:


> Hmmmmm......
> 
> What the?!?!


Site seams to have gone funky all of the sudden


----------



## albhb3

Hamelfire;1833617 said:


> Site seams to have gone funky all of the sudden


mods dont like ya talkin crap about the other


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1833616 said:


> Like lwnmwr post the other day I replied to the other guy would a licensed professional use diesel fuel and it got deleted.


Mine got deleted as well.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1833617 said:


> Site seams to have gone funky all of the sudden


I see that!


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1833618 said:


> mods dont like ya talkin crap about the other


This.....

And please wear more brown shirts!


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;1833618 said:


> mods dont like ya talkin crap about the other


Didn't talk carp. Asked if moderators were a little more tight over at lawn site and ps went funky all the sudden


----------



## albhb3

nevermind its getting weird over here to


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1833621 said:


> This.....
> 
> And please wear more brown shirts!


Huh???????????


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1833614 said:


> <[««⊙{^[]¤°«»℉¤}®


Exactly!˚¬∆¬˚∆∑´ˆ∑ˆˆˆˆ∑∑∑´ªº¨ª¨ª£££¶§∞∞¢¢£™™™≥≤µ˜∫˜√√√√√√√√√!!!


----------



## ringahding1

In the "Website Discussion" forum, I have never been right about anything - According to one guy (I will not name him) who clearly has something to say about everything. 

Yet when I Google a service in my service area--->>>KABOOM!!!<<<--- There is my company on the first page result. 

I dare not attempt to help anybody there, in fear that my intentions will get Bombshelled!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1833626 said:


> Huh???????????


Brownshirts refers to the original military wing of the nazi party.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1833630 said:


> Brownshirts refers to the original military wing of the nazi party.


Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh I see


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1833626 said:


> Huh???????????


Never mind....


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1833630 said:


> Brownshirts refers to the original military wing of the nazi party.


There it is.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ringahding1;1833628 said:


> In the "Website Discussion" forum, I have never been right about anything - According to one guy (I will not name him) who clearly has something to say about everything.
> 
> Yet when I Google a service in my service area--->>>KABOOM!!!<<<--- There is my company on the first page result.
> 
> I dare not attempt to help anybody there, in fear that my intentions will get Bombshelled!


There are plenty of know-nothing professionals on there!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I would say we are allowed to bend the rules over here, as Plowsite won't have nearly the hits that Lawnsite has, just by the simple nature that plowing affects about 1/3 of the country on a basis great enough to change your lifestyle.

We are given a little free reign here as we are pounding out the posts, increasing post count for Moose River Media when they try to sell sponsorships.

When over at Lawnsite, there are already 4x's the posts, probably 3 x's the moderators, and naturally, they are going to have a little tighter control as they don't need the random, noninformative post.

While we may think some others are non informative as well, we are not the moderators.

There's a good chance they've had some warm weather based sponsors tell them to clean up the site or they're going to pull sponsprship.

Lawn Cafe shows how hard it is to run a site. There were a group of guys going to bail here and go start their own site. That didn't last too long.

Let it snow and a couple others, guys that were butthurt here and are trying to do their own thing.... good luck.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sometimes I like to eat ribs.....


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;1833644 said:


> Sometimes I like to eat ribs.....


OHHH GOOOD FOR YOU:laughing:


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1833643 said:


> I would say we are allowed to bend the rules over here, as Plowsite won't have nearly the hits that Lawnsite has, just by the simple nature that plowing affects about 1/3 of the country on a basis great enough to change your lifestyle.
> 
> We are given a little free reign here as we are pounding out the posts, increasing post count for Moose River Media when they try to sell sponsorships.
> 
> When over at Lawnsite, there are already 4x's the posts, probably 3 x's the moderators, and naturally, they are going to have a little tighter control as they don't need the random, noninformative post.
> 
> While we may think some others are non informative as well, we are not the moderators.
> 
> There's a good chance they've had some warm weather based sponsors tell them to clean up the site or they're going to pull sponsprship.
> 
> Lawn Cafe shows how hard it is to run a site. There were a group of guys going to bail here and go start their own site. That didn't last too long.
> 
> Let it snow and a couple others, guys that were butthurt here and are trying to do their own thing.... good luck.


before long this site will be known as minnesotasnow!sitedotcom

some of you guys are just post *****s


----------



## SSS Inc.

So I was at Pizza Lola tonight in Mpls. Quality knows where it is. Anyway my wife and I are standing there waiting for a table and this very attractive lady whips out one of her giant lady parts to feed her kid. I'm not talking discreetly or anything I'm talking whip it out, bounce it around kind a thing. Kid wasn't even interested but she kept bouncing it around. Wife never saw it.  It was like a National geographic cover photo for a good three minutes.


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1833645 said:


> OHHH GOOOD FOR YOU:laughing:


:waving: xysport :waving:


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1833647 said:


> So I was at Pizza Lola tonight in Mpls. Quality knows where it is. Anyway my wife and I are standing there waiting for a table and this very attractive lady whips out one of her giant lady parts to feed her kid. I'm not talking discreetly or anything I'm talking whip it out, bounce it around kind a thing. Kid wasn't even interested but she kept bouncing it around. Wife never saw it.  It was like a National geographic cover photo for a good three minutes.


But, what were the weather conditions at the time?


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;1833647 said:


> So I was at Pizza Lola tonight in Mpls. Quality knows where it is. Anyway my wife and I are standing there waiting for a table and this very attractive lady whips out one of her giant lady parts to feed her kid. I'm not talking discreetly or anything I'm talking whip it out, bounce it around kind a thing. Kid wasn't even interested but she kept bouncing it around. Wife never saw it.  It was like a National geographic cover photo for a good three minutes.


advert your eyes you pervert

pics or it didnt happen


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1833649 said:


> But, what were the weather conditions at the time?


They were approching stormy conditions at the time. Very dark to the west over Edina at about 5:30 p.m.



albhb3;1833650 said:


> advert your eyes you pervert
> 
> pics or it didnt happen


Oh it happened. Not sure if me whipping out the phone to take a pic would have ended well considering it our 11th anniversary today. I'd also like to think this lady bounced it around a few times for my enjoyment. She saw that I saw.


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1833650 said:


> pics or it didnt happen


This.........


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1833651 said:


> They were approching stormy conditions at the time. Very dark to the west over Edina at about 5:30 p.m.
> 
> Oh it happened. Not sure if me whipping out the phone to take a pic would have ended well considering it our 11th anniversary today. I'd also like to think this lady bounced it around a few times for my enjoyment. She saw that I saw.


Copy that.


----------



## albhb3

she woulda understood dont get to see that everyday


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1833610 said:


> That's why I say let them have that site!


I just like to learn more about other states lawn related stuff. There's a couple good people to talk to. Not as many there used to be


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1833644 said:


> Sometimes I like to eat ribs.....


Had them on Thursday night.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1833649 said:


> But, what were the weather conditions at the time?


Chilly.....


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1833651 said:


> They were approching stormy conditions at the time. Very dark to the west over Edina at about 5:30 p.m.
> 
> Oh it happened. Not sure if me whipping out the phone to take a pic would have ended well considering it our 11th anniversary today. I'd also like to think this lady bounced it around a few times for my enjoyment. She saw that I saw.


Happy anniversary to you and the Mrs.

Coming up on 11 myself in October.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1833643 said:


> I would say we are allowed to bend the rules over here, as Plowsite won't have nearly the hits that Lawnsite has, just by the simple nature that plowing affects about 1/3 of the country on a basis great enough to change your lifestyle.
> 
> We are given a little free reign here as we are pounding out the posts, increasing post count for Moose River Media when they try to sell sponsorships.
> 
> When over at Lawnsite, there are already 4x's the posts, probably 3 x's the moderators, and naturally, they are going to have a little tighter control as they don't need the random, noninformative post.
> 
> While we may think some others are non informative as well, we are not the moderators.
> 
> There's a good chance they've had some warm weather based sponsors tell them to clean up the site or they're going to pull sponsprship.
> 
> Lawn Cafe shows how hard it is to run a site. There were a group of guys going to bail here and go start their own site. That didn't last too long.
> 
> Let it snow and a couple others, guys that were butthurt here and are trying to do their own thing.... good luck.


But what so wrong with asking a question about an item for sale that the seller failed to mention? Whats so bad about someone asking if a certain truck is good or bad? And I tell my problems that I had with a certain vehicle so others don't get burnt? No swearing. No dissing other members. Nothing. It gets deleted out of the blue. The one seller said I had an attitude. How can you tell over the net? It was a simple question just like the ones posted above


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1833659 said:


> Happy anniversary to you and the Mrs.
> 
> Coming up on 11 myself in October.


Thank you.

I think the wife fell asleep while putting two of the kids to bed. Looks like I have some time to myself. :laughing:Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1833660 said:


> But what so wrong with asking a question about an item for sale that the seller failed to mention? Whats so bad about someone asking if a certain truck is good or bad? And I tell my problems that I had with a certain vehicle so others don't get burnt? No swearing. No dissing other members. Nothing. It gets deleted out of the blue. The one seller said I had an attitude. How can you tell over the net? It was a simple question just like the ones posted above


Why are you jumping all over Lwnmwrman?? Lay off the attitude.

:laughing:


----------



## albhb3

^ that was such a long scroll I almost forgot what you wrote


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;1833665 said:


> ^ that was such a long scroll I almost forgot what you wrote


I thought about going longer but figured everyone on their phones would get mad.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1833668 said:


> I thought about going longer but figured everyone on their phones would get mad.


Oh come on already. That's 2 seconds I won't get back. Could have at least made it 5 seconds then I could have fell asleep, sheesh!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1833669 said:


> Oh come on already. That's 2 seconds I won't get back. Could have at least made it 5 seconds then I could have fell asleep, sheesh!!


Jim.......Jim.......Are you still awake?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1833673 said:


> Jim.......Jim.......Are you still awake?


Yeah watching dog the bounty hunter


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1833675 said:


> Yeah watching dog the bounty hunter


I forgot all about that show. Used to be on all the time.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1833676 said:


> I forgot all about that show. Used to be on all the time.


I haven't seen that show in years. Didn't know it was even on anymore.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1833677 said:


> I haven't seen that show in years. Didn't know it was even on anymore.


Cmt picked it up. Lealand and Dakota are the only family members on the show. Normally they are helping other agencies collect bail jumps and help their companies become more successful at bounty hunting and bail work


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I'm also looking at joes crabshack menu on line


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1833682 said:


> I'm also looking at joes crabshack menu on line


I didn't know any of those were left ether


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1833682 said:


> I'm also looking at joes crabshack menu on line


I'm looking at b**bs. Just kidding. I could go for some nachos. There was a place in MPLS when I was a kid that had the best Nachos called Two Pesos. My sister would bring them home for me. I miss those Nachos.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1833683 said:


> I didn't know any of those were left ether


One in rose ville of snelling I think it is


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1833682 said:


> I'm also looking at joes crabshack menu on line


I now want ribs and sea food after reading the last page!


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1833684 said:


> I'm looking at b**bs. Just kidding. I could go for some nachos. There was a place in MPLS when I was a kid that had the best Nachos called Two Pesos. My sister would bring them home for me. I miss those Nachos.


And now I want Nachos!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1833686 said:


> I now want ribs and sea food after reading the last page!


We were really in the mood for red lobster tonight but they had an hour wait. Said screw it and went to cracker barrel. Dang maybe I'll go eat some ice cream


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1833684 said:


> I'm looking at b**bs. Just kidding. I could go for some nachos. There was a place in MPLS when I was a kid that had the best Nachos called Two Pesos. My sister would bring them home for me. I miss those Nachos.


I had the biggest craving for nachos when I was on my cruise. Finally got the best one at the Seattle air port. Go figure


----------



## Polarismalibu

We are off to play whirlyball. Should be a good time


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1833691 said:


> We are off to play whirlyball. Should be a good time


i gotta do that one of these days. It sounds fun.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1833692 said:


> i gotta do that one of these days. It sounds fun.


It is a lot of fun. A few beers makes it way better too


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1833694 said:


> It is a lot of fun. A few beers makes it way better too


Well I have the second part taken care of so sign me up.


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1833694 said:


> It is a lot of fun. A few beers makes it way better too


Doesn't beer make everything better?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Watching an old movie called Network. Now I know where Dan Barreiro gets half of his soundbites for the intro to his shows including sunday sermons. 
"And YOU have meddled with the primal forces of nature, and YOU... WILL... ATONE!"


----------



## albhb3

Green Grass;1833698 said:


> Doesn't beer make everything better?


no beer sucks cant stand the taste


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1833698 said:


> Doesn't beer make everything better?


That is true!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1833698 said:


> Doesn't beer make everything better?


It does on this side of the river!


----------



## CityGuy

53 partly cloudy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Raining here.


----------



## unit28

Been in the woods since 545....am


----------



## TKLAWN

Looks like a nice week ahead, 70's for temps.


----------



## SnowGuy73

53° windy clouds.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1833724 said:


> Looks like a nice week ahead, 70's for temps.


Too warm for me.


----------



## CityGuy

Anyone remember the last time we had a warm fall what happened for winter?


----------



## CityGuy

TKLAWN;1833724 said:


> Looks like a nice week ahead, 70's for temps.


Going to be beautiful. Talking 80s by the weekend possibly.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1833763 said:


> Going to be beautiful. Talking 80s by the weekend possibly.


There is no need for talk like that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1833763 said:


> Going to be beautiful. Talking 80s by the weekend possibly.


The were yesterday, I'm back to 70s again.


----------



## unit28

80 next weekend? 

Probably get alot snow oct
Not much after


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1833762 said:


> Anyone remember the last time we had a warm fall what happened for winter?


Snow, lots of snow.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

How weird. Just watched a show where they figured out how to regrow limbs


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1833762 said:


> Anyone remember the last time we had a warm fall what happened for winter?


There is no correlation. We've had dry falls continue into dry winters.

We've had wet falls go into dry winters and vice versa.

You need to look at the 5, 10, 20 year averages.

For my specific location (we had more snow on the north side than the south last winter) we've had 91, 22, 64 and 92" the last four winters.

5 year average is WAY high over the 55" average, which has already crept up.

That is more disconcerting than what this fall is.

That's like saying "it rained yesterday, today will be sunny".

Oh wait, it is.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1833616 said:


> Like lwnmwr post the other day I replied to the other guy would a licensed professional use diesel fuel and it got deleted.


Really? That's all? Lame...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1833781 said:


> There is no correlation. We've had dry falls continue into dry winters.
> 
> We've had wet falls go into dry winters and vice versa.
> 
> You need to look at the 5, 10, 20 year averages.
> 
> For my specific location (we had more snow on the north side than the south last winter) we've had 91, 22, 64 and 92" the last four winters.
> 
> 5 year average is WAY high over the 55" average, which has already crept up.
> 
> That is more disconcerting than what this fall is.
> 
> That's like saying "it rained yesterday, today will be sunny".
> 
> Oh wait, it is.


Cloudy here. Was sunny at 6-7am. Cool and breezy too


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1833764 said:



> There is no need for talk like that.


Why not? I want snow as much as the next guy


----------



## CityGuy

56 partly sunny


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1833781 said:


> There is no correlation. We've had dry falls continue into dry winters.
> 
> We've had wet falls go into dry winters and vice versa.
> 
> You need to look at the 5, 10, 20 year averages.
> 
> For my specific location (we had more snow on the north side than the south last winter) we've had 91, 22, 64 and 92" the last four winters.
> 
> 5 year average is WAY high over the 55" average, which has already crept up.
> 
> That is more disconcerting than what this fall is.
> 
> That's like saying "it rained yesterday, today will be sunny".
> 
> Oh wait, it is.


So your thinking it's going to be an above average winter?


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1833656 said:


> I just like to learn more about other states lawn related stuff. There's a couple good people to talk to. Not as many there used to be


All the good guys got fed up... I honestly don't read much besides this thread any more


----------



## CityGuy

What a way to kill a day. Working on a will.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1833793 said:


> All the good guys got fed up... I honestly don't read much besides this thread any more


Same here.


----------



## albhb3

Hamelfire;1833794 said:


> What a way to kill a day. Working on a will.


so whos getting what on hereThumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1833792 said:


> So your thinking it's going to be an above average winter?


Yes. 90"? Hopefully not. 60-70", most likely.


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1833798 said:


> Yes. 90"? Hopefully not. 60-70", most likely.


I hoe we get revelstoke ,BC numbers


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1833692 said:


> i gotta do that one of these days. It sounds fun.


One of these winter days when we're all complaining about no snow I'm just going to reserve a time and make all you cafeholes show up!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1833781 said:


> There is no correlation. We've had dry falls continue into dry winters.
> 
> We've had wet falls go into dry winters and vice versa.
> 
> You need to look at the 5, 10, 20 year averages.
> 
> For my specific location (we had more snow on the north side than the south last winter) we've had 91, 22, 64 and 92" the last four winters.
> 
> 5 year average is WAY high over the 55" average, which has already crept up.
> 
> That is more disconcerting than what this fall is.
> 
> That's like saying "it rained yesterday, today will be sunny".
> 
> Oh wait, it is.


Speaking of the average creeping up... Anyone else doing some bigger increases this year to account for the average? I am for sure...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1833803 said:


> Speaking of the average creeping up... Anyone else doing some bigger increases this year to account for the average? I am for sure...


Most of my winter stuff renews in February with the summer work, May through April.

I will have to try next spring.

One thing I've been dabbling with is putting high and low limits.

The seasonal rate, but if below 30", we show a discount on the invoice next May. Over 80", we get another check equal to 20% of the winter work.


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;1833797 said:


> so whos getting what on hereThumbs Up


Wife gets it all. Have to fight her for it.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1833798 said:


> Yes. 90"? Hopefully not. 60-70", most likely.


I am good with those numbers


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1833816 said:


> I am good with those numbers


Same here.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1833815 said:


> Wife gets it all. Have to fight her for it.


Bring it!....


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1833807 said:


> One thing I've been dabbling with is putting high and low limits.
> 
> The seasonal rate, but if below 30", we show a discount on the invoice next May. Over 80", we get another check equal to 20% of the winter work.


I started this last year... most customers were very receptive


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Haha my sister is in jail again


----------



## ringahding1

My youngest is turning himself in today in Douglas County (probation violation--left the state). And he tells me I am goin to be a GrandPOPS....Let's keep trying to top each others posts :laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Didn't know y'all were Viking's parents.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I forgot to start the dishwasher last night.....


----------



## ringahding1

SnowGuy73;1833851 said:


> I forgot to start the dishwasher last night.....


We have the WINNER....Join us next time for "TOP THE OTHER GUY" haha


----------



## ringahding1

LwnmwrMan22;1833850 said:


> Didn't know y'all were Viking's parents.


I can only take credit for 2 of my 5 kids upbringing's. My youngest & his twin brother's grew up under his moms roof. All 3 of them have been in & out of treatment & jail. It is truly a mess. Although one of the twin brothers moved here in the Spring and has been getting his life back on track.

My oldest son who grew up under my roof, pretty much is poised to take over Ring Lawn Care one day. My daughter is a full-time student & supervisor for Starbucks.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ringahding1;1833852 said:


> We have the WINNER....Join us next time for "TOP THE OTHER GUY" haha


Hahahahah!


----------



## SnowGuy73

ringahding1;1833855 said:


> I can only take credit for 2 of my 5 kids upbringing's. My youngest & his twin brother's grew up under his moms roof. All 3 of them have been in & out of treatment & jail. It is truly a mess. Although one of the twin brothers moved here in the Spring and has been getting his life back on track.
> 
> My oldest son who grew up under my roof, pretty much is poised to take over Ring Lawn Care one day. My daughter is a full-time student & supervisor for Starbucks.


I love Starbucks!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bring in Bridgewater. Matt conveniently got hurt.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Vikings should just go home


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1833850 said:


> Didn't know y'all were Viking's parents.


Speaking of. The vikes sure look like cafe!


----------



## TKLAWN

Polarismalibu;1833864 said:


> Vikings should just go home


Looks like the defense already has.


----------



## Polarismalibu

TKLAWN;1833866 said:


> Looks like the defense already has.


They would have to show up before they could go home!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Here comes Teddy!


I hope Teddy lights it up. Or it would be equally fun if he is absolutely horrible.


----------



## SnowGuy73

This is terrible...


----------



## CityGuy

Let's see what teddy got.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1833821 said:


> Bring it!....


I wouldn't tempt her.


----------



## CityGuy

Wow nice throw.


----------



## SSS Inc.

he's one for one.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Two for Two.


----------



## CityGuy

Not bad so far. Too bad no AP to work with. Could be fun to watch the two of them.


----------



## CityGuy

60 and mostly cloudy.


----------



## CityGuy

Was going to go mow the grass but this might be fun to watch.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1833877 said:


> Was going to go mow the grass but this might be fun to watch.


You should probably go now anyways. Same some disappointment


----------



## CityGuy

Careful Teddy. You get hurt and we are screwed


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1833879 said:


> Careful Teddy. You get hurt and we are screwed


There the Vikings. There screwed from day one


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1833878 said:


> You should probably go now anyways. Same some disappointment


Might get at it at halftime. Just cracked a cold one


----------



## CityGuy

Well there's the normal Vikings


----------



## Greenery

Is ford still using the 5.4 gas engines in their trucks? If no what year did they change?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Give the kid a chance to throw on 3rd down. :realmad:


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1833880 said:


> There the Vikings. There screwed from day one


True but who's left after teddy


----------



## CityGuy

sss inc.;1833884 said:


> give the kid a chance to throw on 3rd down. :realmad:


...........


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1833880 said:


> There the Vikings. There screwed from day one


True. 1 over paid player and the rest suck.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1833885 said:


> True but who's left after teddy


Ponder!!!..

Edit: I forgot he is inactive.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1833883 said:


> Is ford still using the 5.4 gas engines in their trucks? If no what year did they change?


They have the 6.2 now. Think that changed in 2011 when the 6.7 came out


----------



## NorthernProServ

Greenery;1833883 said:


> Is ford still using the 5.4 gas engines in their trucks? If no what year did they change?


 Superduty last year was 2010. It is now the 6.2 gas and 6.7 diesel.

F-150 was 2010 also, 5.0 and 3.5 ecoboost now


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1833888 said:


> Ponder!!!..
> 
> Edit: I forgot he is inactive.


So teddy gets hurt were fed.


----------



## Camden

Former Gopher Marqueis Gray is our emergency QB.


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;1833889 said:


> They have the 6.2 now. Think that changed in 2011 when the 6.7 came out


Cool thanks. Any experience with the 6.2? I always thought the 5.4 was kinda weak, is the 6.2 any better?


----------



## CityGuy

Really? Running backwards


----------



## Camden

Greenery;1833894 said:


> Cool thanks. Any experience with the 6.2? I always thought the 5.4 was kinda weak, is the 6.2 any better?


I don't own one but I've heard good things about the 6.2L.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1833894 said:


> Cool thanks. Any experience with the 6.2? I always thought the 5.4 was kinda weak, is the 6.2 any better?


Has more power then the 5.4 did and really bad milage from what I hear. It replaced the 5.4 and the v10 I believe.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1833896 said:


> Really? Running backwards


Are you actually surprised??


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1833899 said:


> Are you actually surprised??


Nope. Not at all.


----------



## CityGuy

Got the lawn mowed. Wasn't a hay field this week.


----------



## CityGuy

Anyone ever put a whole house humidifier in? Wondering if they work and are worth the 300 or so dollars.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1833925 said:


> Anyone ever put a whole house humidifier in? Wondering if they work and are worth the 300 or so dollars.


I've got one on my new furnace. It makes a huge difference for my house.


----------



## SSS Inc.

We could have won this game had it not been for that penalty. At least the packers lost.


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;1833927 said:


> We could have won this game had it not been for that penalty. At least the packers lost.


**** iff bud really only 7 points wtf glad i didnt watch amin.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1833926 said:


> I've got one on my new furnace. It makes a huge difference for my house.


Did you put it in? Honeywell 360a model. The YouTube video makes it seem easy for the average DIY.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1833927 said:


> We could have won this game had it not been for that penalty. At least the packers lost.


Yep. Bad call cost us a chance. If Brees wasn't taken down like that he could've easily attempted a last second pass that could've ended in a big play.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1833925 said:


> Anyone ever put a whole house humidifier in? Wondering if they work and are worth the 300 or so dollars.


Old house had one, never used it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1833927 said:


> We could have won this game had it not been for that penalty. At least the packers lost.


Another losing season on the horizon.


----------



## albhb3

holy cow did foles just get body effed


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1833931 said:


> Did you put it in? Honeywell 360a model. The YouTube video makes it seem easy for the average DIY.


Nope, it was installed when I had a new furnace installed. It doesn't look too complicated. The question would be how the controller for the humidity level ties into everything. The unit itself is simple.



SnowGuy73;1833934 said:


> Another losing season on the horizon.


I think Teddy played pretty good for his first game. Not saying we are going to start winning but you never know.


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;1833937 said:


> Nope, it was installed when I had a new furnace installed. It doesn't look too complicated. The question would be how the controller for the humidity level ties into everything. The unit itself is simple.
> 
> I think Teddy played pretty good for his first game. Not saying we are going to start winning but you never know.


Ya the little I saw he didnt look to bad lets see him get a full week of practice in... cant really expect anyone with little work during the week to play that great deep in territory


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1833937 said:


> Nope, it was installed when I had a new furnace installed. It doesn't look too complicated. The question would be how the controller for the humidity level ties into everything. The unit itself is simple.
> 
> I think Teddy played pretty good for his first game. Not saying we are going to start winning but you never know.


From the video it use a flapper or air flow to operate, and a thermostat to adjust the humidity. It has a unit t hat measures it attached to duct work to tell unit more or less humidity.

Reviews for unit are good so far. Just don't always trust people reviewing on a site.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1833946 said:


> From the video it use a flapper or air flow to operate, and a thermostat to adjust the humidity. It has a unit t hat measures it attached to duct work to tell unit more or less humidity.
> 
> Reviews for unit are good so far. Just don't always trust people reviewing on a site.


That's the way mine was.


----------



## CityGuy

Recall notice

General Motors LLC (GM) is recalling certain model year 2007-2011 Chevrolet Silverado HD 2500/3500 trucks manufactured January 18, 2007, to June 22, 2011, and GMC Sierra HD 2500/3500 trucks manufactured January 22, 2007, to June 21, 2011, and equipped with an auxiliary battery. Owners may unknowingly draw too much current through the vehicle's trailer harness resulting in the melting of fusible link for the auxiliary battery.
CONSEQUENCE:
If the fusible link melts it may come into contact with adjacent components, damage the electrical center cover, the nearby wiring harness conduit and other vehicle components, increasing the risk of a fire.


----------



## CityGuy

65 mostly sunny slight breeze


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1833957 said:


> Recall notice
> 
> General Motors LLC (GM) is recalling certain model year 2007-2011 Chevrolet Silverado HD 2500/3500 trucks manufactured January 18, 2007, to June 22, 2011, and GMC Sierra HD 2500/3500 trucks manufactured January 22, 2007, to June 21, 2011, and equipped with an auxiliary battery. Owners may unknowingly draw too much current through the vehicle's trailer harness resulting in the melting of fusible link for the auxiliary battery.
> CONSEQUENCE:
> If the fusible link melts it may come into contact with adjacent components, damage the electrical center cover, the nearby wiring harness conduit and other vehicle components, increasing the risk of a fire.


----------



## NorthernProServ

polarismalibu;1833977 said:


>


haha!!!!..


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Polarismalibu;1833977 said:


>


To funny. I have an appointment for 7:30 am tomorrow on my 13 for a wiring issue on the harness for my trailer breaks. Not within the recall year but at least I'm covered by warentee.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1833977 said:


>


Hahaha! Pretty much!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1833977 said:


>


Hahahahah.

I love it.


----------



## CityGuy

Castle has multiple broken bones in his foot. Sounds like it's teddy time for awhile


----------



## SSS Inc.

Chevy owner here and I wish I would get a recall on the paint. Headed to the dealer tomorrow to have them look at the paint cracking on my hood. Deep cracks (not scratches) are almost 3' long in spots. The dealer was real cool about it on the phone but I'm over on miles I think for the warranty. Not sure why a few extra miles would have any effect on the paint. We shall see tomorrow if I have to do battle with them or not. A guy at Lehmans said its a matter of time before the paint starts coming off of the hood.  The thing is only 2.5 years old and the cracks keep growing in size.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1833977 said:


>


Funny, Dodge guys don't even have anything to read.


----------



## CityGuy

http://image.truckinweb.com/f/opini...cancelled/28498849/dodge-ram-hybrid-funny.jpg

LWN that's. Because they never leave the lot.


----------



## CityGuy

First Wild preseason game tomorrow night.


----------



## CityGuy

67 partly sunny


----------



## albhb3

well the wife doesnt like the new truck idea anymore smh:crying: so used it is. lookin at ford.

both are ccsb 
both diesel
both xlt
both are the same price
1. is a 2000 f250 7.3 112000 miles one owner zero rust doesnt even look like it was towed with small tear in ds seat 
2. 06 f350 156000 again no rust on body very clean newer tires


Now I know what my old boss had problems with the 6.0 before 60000 miles and know that the 7.3 are darn near bullet proof. Opinions go newer and deal the 6.0 or stick with the 2000 and have the 7.3 suggestions


----------



## CityGuy

Ready for this?


----------



## CityGuy

2015 NOAA prediction


----------



## CityGuy

I am ready for this again.


----------



## CityGuy

Couple weeks we will be putting the iron back on.


----------



## albhb3

your a sick man hamel


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;1834036 said:


> your a sick man hamel


I get told that often for some reason.


----------



## Greenery

albhb3;1834018 said:


> well the wife doesnt like the new truck idea anymore smh:crying: so used it is. lookin at ford.
> 
> both are ccsb
> both diesel
> both xlt
> both are the same price
> 1. is a 2000 f250 7.3 112000 miles one owner zero rust doesnt even look like it was towed with small tear in ds seat
> 2. 06 f350 156000 again no rust on body very clean newer tires
> 
> Now I know what my old boss had problems with the 6.0 before 60000 miles and know that the 7.3 are darn near bullet proof. Opinions go newer and deal the 6.0 or stick with the 2000 and have the 7.3 suggestions


Gas.

Cafe the 6.0
And the 7.3 is vintage. I believe lwnmwrdude said the newer gassers are making darn near the power the 7.3 does.


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;1834018 said:


> well the wife doesnt like the new truck idea anymore smh:crying: so used it is. lookin at ford.
> 
> both are ccsb
> both diesel
> both xlt
> both are the same price
> 1. is a 2000 f250 7.3 112000 miles one owner zero rust doesnt even look like it was towed with small tear in ds seat
> 2. 06 f350 156000 again no rust on body very clean newer tires
> 
> Now I know what my old boss had problems with the 6.0 before 60000 miles and know that the 7.3 are darn near bullet proof. Opinions go newer and deal the 6.0 or stick with the 2000 and have the 7.3 suggestions


The 6.0 is a turd a new truck would be cheaper in the long run. Found that out the hard way. The 7.3 a loud dinosaur that really dosent have much power for a diesel compared to the new gas motors let alone the diesels


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone know of someone selling a salt spreader?

Don't really know exactly what size I'm looking for, just that I'm looking.

Snowguy's is sold, plus a bit smaller than what I'm looking for.


----------



## CityGuy

Good laugh.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1834063 said:


> Good laugh.


To be honest I'd rather have a pile of Onion Rings right now. That sounds really good.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1834058 said:


> Anyone know of someone selling a salt spreader?
> 
> Don't really know exactly what size I'm looking for, just that I'm looking.
> 
> Snowguy's is sold, plus a bit smaller than what I'm looking for.


There's a boss one in Craigslist for $700 or a wireless western one for $1500 brand new


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1834068 said:


> To be honest I'd rather have a pile of Onion Rings right now. That sounds really good.


Those do sound good! Especially the state fair ones!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1834003 said:


> Chevy owner here and I wish I would get a recall on the paint. Headed to the dealer tomorrow to have them look at the paint cracking on my hood. Deep cracks (not scratches) are almost 3' long in spots. The dealer was real cool about it on the phone but I'm over on miles I think for the warranty. Not sure why a few extra miles would have any effect on the paint. We shall see tomorrow if I have to do battle with them or not. A guy at Lehmans said its a matter of time before the paint starts coming off of the hood.  The thing is only 2.5 years old and the cracks keep growing in size.


Interested to hear how it plays out... very odd issue...


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1834068 said:


> To be honest I'd rather have a pile of Onion Rings right now. That sounds really good.


Now that you say that I have a craving. Might have to put some in the deep fryer.


----------



## cbservicesllc

albhb3;1834018 said:


> well the wife doesnt like the new truck idea anymore smh:crying: so used it is. lookin at ford.
> 
> both are ccsb
> both diesel
> both xlt
> both are the same price
> 1. is a 2000 f250 7.3 112000 miles one owner zero rust doesnt even look like it was towed with small tear in ds seat
> 2. 06 f350 156000 again no rust on body very clean newer tires
> 
> Now I know what my old boss had problems with the 6.0 before 60000 miles and know that the 7.3 are darn near bullet proof. Opinions go newer and deal the 6.0 or stick with the 2000 and have the 7.3 suggestions


7.3 all the way... the body will rot before that engine quits....


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1834026 said:


> 2015 NOAA prediction


Not to rain on your parade, but the graph looks to be telling averages from El Nino events... not a prediction


----------



## CityGuy

So some teen kids confessed to burning a playground set at an elementary school in Fridley. Whats the joy in that? I don't get it. Now the kids have nowhere to have recess.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1834069 said:


> There's a boss one in Craigslist for $700 or a wireless western one for $1500 brand new


Seen those


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1834058 said:


> Anyone know of someone selling a salt spreader?
> 
> Don't really know exactly what size I'm looking for, just that I'm looking.
> 
> Snowguy's is sold, plus a bit smaller than what I'm looking for.


Get a Buyers TGS07. You can stuff 1000lbs into it and it has an auger and vibrator so you can spread anything you want. They're cheap too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1834070 said:


> Those do sound good! Especially the state fair ones!


Agreed, only 11 months until the fair is back!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1834080 said:


> Agreed, only 11 months until the fair is back!!!


I know such a long time!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1834077 said:


> Seen those


The western one is nice. The buyers one mention is sweet. Works with bulk salt and sand as well!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

albhb3;1834018 said:


> well the wife doesnt like the new truck idea anymore smh:crying: so used it is. lookin at ford.
> 
> both are ccsb
> both diesel
> both xlt
> both are the same price
> 1. is a 2000 f250 7.3 112000 miles one owner zero rust doesnt even look like it was towed with small tear in ds seat
> 2. 06 f350 156000 again no rust on body very clean newer tires
> 
> Now I know what my old boss had problems with the 6.0 before 60000 miles and know that the 7.3 are darn near bullet proof. Opinions go newer and deal the 6.0 or stick with the 2000 and have the 7.3 suggestions


A former 6.0 owner here. Stay away from that paper weight. Mine had 125k when I traded in April of this year. Had over 20k in warranty work and put in 4-5k I believe. I'd say close to the 26-27k mark. And it was starting to eat antifreeze again when I traded it


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1834081 said:


> I know such a long time!!


True that!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1834084 said:


> True that!


And no county fairs to go to either.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1834088 said:


> And no county fairs to go to either.


Welcome to winter!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Got the hard ice expo and the ice fishing show to attend.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1834092 said:


> Got the hard ice expo and the ice fishing show to attend.


That's not till mid November the the other is December. Still a long way away


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1834071 said:


> Interested to hear how it plays out... very odd issue...


I've never seen anything like it before. I first noticed after closely inspecting the truck for some hail damage. EVERY expert I have talked to said that the hail we got didn't cause it. They started out as about five small cracks and have grown in length as the past couple months have gone by. There are several new ones starting as well. A few paint people have said there is something wrong with the primer and it is finally reflecting through. If you run your hand over them you can feel them without a doubt. When the truck is clean the reflection in the surface doesn't line up(kind of like a broken mirror). Its only on the hood too. I'll let you know what they say tomorrow. This is a personal truck but I'll be damned if we buy any more Chevy's as a company like we planned on doing this fall if they don't take care of it. It sounds to me like the only way to fix it is strip the hood and start over.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Back to 80° Fri, Sat, and Sun.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1834094 said:


> That's not till mid November the the other is December. Still a long way away


Something to look forward to.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1834097 said:


> Something to look forward to.


Christmas is only 3 months away!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1834096 said:


> Back to 80° Fri, Sat, and Sun.


That really sucks! It's waterfowl opener that's way to warm!


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;1834096 said:


> Back to 80° Fri, Sat, and Sun.


Cafe that!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1834096 said:


> Back to 80° Fri, Sat, and Sun.


Told you so.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1834100 said:


> Christmas is only 3 months away!


Don't remind me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That Buyers TGS07 the same as a SaltDogg TGS07, correct?

Might call Countryside in the morning and see what they'really getting for a Boss and Western.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1834101 said:


> That really sucks! It's waterfowl opener that's way to warm!


I agree, today was perfect!


----------



## CityGuy

Doesn't look like any channels are picking up the Wild game. Guess I will have to stream it online


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1834104 said:


> Told you so.


It will change, again.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1834100 said:


> Christmas is only 3 months away!


Yes!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1834110 said:


> It will change, again.


Always does.Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1834109 said:


> Doesn't look like any channels are picking up the Wild game. Guess I will have to stream it online


For the whole season?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1834107 said:


> That Buyers TGS07 the same as a SaltDogg TGS07, correct?
> 
> Might call Countryside in the morning and see what they'really getting for a Boss and Western.


Yep there the same


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1834113 said:


> For the whole season?


No just pre season


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1834113 said:


> For the whole season?


preseason so far


----------



## SnowGuy73

Copy that.


----------



## gmcdan

Mpls lakers 5 championships + Minnesota twins world seies 2 + timberwolves championships 0 = 7

greenbay packers supebowls 4 + millwaukee bucks 1 championship + brewers world series 0 = 5 


Minnesota 7 
Wisconsin 5 

ussmileyflag


----------



## SSS Inc.

gmcdan;1834120 said:


> Mpls lakers 5 championships + Minnesota twins world seies 2 + timberwolves championships 0 = 7
> 
> greenbay packers supebowls 4 + millwaukee bucks 1 championship + brewers world series 0 = 5
> 
> Minnesota 7
> Wisconsin 5
> 
> ussmileyflag


Don't forget the Lynx!wesport


----------



## Drakeslayer

Polarismalibu;1834101 said:


> That really sucks! It's waterfowl opener that's way to warm!


Everyone knows there are no ducks in Minnesota!


----------



## SnowGuy73

gmcdan;1834120 said:


> Mpls lakers 5 championships + Minnesota twins world seies 2 + timberwolves championships 0 = 7
> 
> greenbay packers supebowls 4 + millwaukee bucks 1 championship + brewers world series 0 = 5
> 
> Minnesota 7
> Wisconsin 5
> 
> ussmileyflag


?...........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1834125 said:


> Everyone knows there are no ducks in Minnesota!


Or pheasants.


----------



## Polarismalibu

The game is on tsn3 idk what that is though


----------



## CityGuy

Interesting thought here.

http://dailysignal.com/2014/09/20/w...stance/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1834128 said:


> The game is on tsn3 idk what that is though


some canadian thing according to google


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1834130 said:


> some canadian thing according to google


Yeah I just saw that. Kinda sucks. Wonder how much the nhl center ice package is.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1834129 said:


> Interesting thought here.
> 
> http://dailysignal.com/2014/09/20/w...stance/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social


Sounds like common sense to me..


----------



## Camden

gmcdan;1834120 said:


> Mpls lakers 5 championships + Minnesota twins world seies 2 + timberwolves championships 0 = 7
> 
> greenbay packers supebowls 4 + millwaukee bucks 1 championship + brewers world series 0 = 5
> 
> Minnesota 7
> Wisconsin 5
> 
> ussmileyflag


Might as well add all of the Gopher football titles on there as well.


----------



## CityGuy

Get the most hockey action on NHL® Center Ice®
NHL Center Ice
Watch your favorite teams and players no matter where you live.
Get up to 40 out-of-market games each week.
See the hottest games and biggest stars in the NHL®.
This sports package is currently out of season. Check back for updates.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1834131 said:


> Yeah I just saw that. Kinda sucks. Wonder how much the nhl center ice package is.


Around 200 I am sure


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1834134 said:


> Get the most hockey action on NHL® Center Ice®
> NHL Center Ice
> Watch your favorite teams and players no matter where you live.
> Get up to 40 out-of-market games each week.
> See the hottest games and biggest stars in the NHL®.
> This sports package is currently out of season. Check back for updates.


Sounds king of like the nfl Sunday ticket.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1834131 said:


> Yeah I just saw that. Kinda sucks. Wonder how much the nhl center ice package is.


Might be able to stream on lap top.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1834136 said:


> Sounds king of like the nfl Sunday ticket.


pretty much..........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Trying to figure out why a couple of people have a TGS07 for under $1500 while Amazon and other big name places have it at $2600?


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1834134 said:


> Get the most hockey action on NHL® Center Ice®
> NHL Center Ice
> Watch your favorite teams and players no matter where you live.
> Get up to 40 out-of-market games each week.
> See the hottest games and biggest stars in the NHL®.
> This sports package is currently out of season. Check back for updates.


Doesn't do preseason.


----------



## CityGuy

61 and clear


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1834141 said:


> Trying to figure out why a couple of people have a TGS07 for under $1500 while Amazon and other big name places have it at $2600?


Snowex has always been good to me.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1834143 said:


> Doesn't do preseason.


Really? That's a waste then


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1834141 said:


> Trying to figure out why a couple of people have a TGS07 for under $1500 while Amazon and other big name places have it at $2600?


All the ones I have seen have been $2,600 not sure how a new one would be $1,500


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1834135 said:


> Around 200 I am sure


Found last years price it was $160


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1834137 said:


> Might be able to stream on lap top.


I'm hoping so. I'll just hook that to the tv and it will be the same thing


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1834132 said:


> Sounds like common sense to me..


I think so too. I just hate Walker.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1834151 said:


> I'm hoping so. I'll just hook that to the tv and it will be the same thing


Saved the link to my lap top for tomorrow. I hope the Wild fb page also puts up a link.


----------



## CityGuy

If anyone finds the link to stream the game tomorrow will you please post it here. 

Curious to see how they do this year.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1834152 said:


> I think so too. I just hate Walker.


Oh, why?...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1834146 said:


> Snowex has always been good to me.


Same here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1834143 said:


> Doesn't do preseason.


What the hell?


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1834158 said:


> Oh, why?...


Something tells me we think a lot alike.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.easternmarine.com/saltdogg-low-profile-tailgate-spreader-tgs07


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1834161 said:


> Something tells me we think a lot alike.


Could be...


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1834163 said:


> http://www.easternmarine.com/saltdogg-low-profile-tailgate-spreader-tgs07


Wow! That's a really good price


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1834158 said:


> Oh, why?...


What he did to the unions over there


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1834164 said:


> Could be...


Maybe not.....not sure. Hmm.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1834160 said:


> What the hell?


Any way to cafe you! Just like everything else.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1834166 said:


> Wow! That's a really good price


I would imagine freight would be $400 though.

There are a couple of other places slightly more.
http://www.wisesales.com/saltdogg-tgs07-tailgate-salt-and-sand-spreader.html?gclid=Cj0KEQjw7vmgBRDdnLPZp7aBlroBEiQA7_NmVzFp3SpShtUxxzkviRAmIjCSzd8eDsN9eHC7cO0s6kkaAh-B8P8HAQ


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1834171 said:


> What he did to the unions over there


Oh, what'd he do?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1834175 said:


> Oh, what'd he do?


Essentially dissolved them.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1834175 said:


> Oh, what'd he do?


See. This is what I'm talking about. I was going to ask the same thing.

Weird.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1834176 said:


> Essentially dissolved them.


There are no Unions in Wisconsin anymore?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1834175 said:


> Oh, what'd he do?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2011_Wisconsin_Act_10


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1834179 said:


> There are no Unions in Wisconsin anymore?


see above link ...........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

He got rid of the public union. Not all unions. Didn't even get rid of that union, just collective bargaining.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1834181 said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2011_Wisconsin_Act_10


So basically government employees are now treated the same as private sector employees....

How dare he!


----------



## Ranger620

SnowGuy73;1834127 said:


> Or pheasants.


Pleanty of them around. Jist need to know where to go


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ranger620;1834185 said:


> Pleanty of them around. Jist need to know where to go


I haven't hunted in a few years. Knowing that, maybe I should start again, love pheasant!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1834184 said:


> So basically government employees are now treated the same as private sector employees....
> 
> How dare he!


Could they try to recall him for doing something so crazy. What a nut job.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1834177 said:


> See. This is what I'm talking about. I was going to ask the same thing.
> 
> Weird.


You need to be quicker!


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1834174 said:


> I would imagine freight would be $400 though.
> 
> There are a couple of other places slightly more.
> http://www.wisesales.com/saltdogg-tgs07-tailgate-salt-and-sand-spreader.html?gclid=Cj0KEQjw7vmgBRDdnLPZp7aBlroBEiQA7_NmVzFp3SpShtUxxzkviRAmIjCSzd8eDsN9eHC7cO0s6kkaAh-B8P8HAQ


How much salt do you need to hold? Saltdog has a nice poly v box for a short box too


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1834187 said:


> Could they try to recall him for doing something so crazy. What a nut job.


If I remember correctly.....................


----------



## SnowGuy73

What some boring nfl games today.


----------



## Ranger620

SnowGuy73;1834186 said:


> I haven't hunted in a few years. Knowing that, maybe I should start again, love pheasant!


Let me know if you wanna tag along i try to head out west a fair amount. Usually takes a few trips to figure out where there at and the crops en such


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ranger620;1834193 said:


> Let me know if you wanna tag along i try to head out west a fair amount. Usually takes a few trips to figure out where there at and the crops en such


I make just take you up on that. Thanks!


----------



## Ranger620

I leave for ND on tje 18th of oct for a week of pheasants. Getting excited. My favorite trip of the year


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ranger620;1834196 said:


> I leave for ND on tje 18th of oct for a week of pheasants. Getting excited. My favorite trip of the year


I used to love those trips!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Plan for heavy dew in the morning.... Fog after 03:00.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1834160 said:


> What the hell?


NFL Sunday ticket is the same way.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1834187 said:


> Could they try to recall him for doing something so crazy. What a nut job.


They did try a few years back. Not successful.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1834196 said:


> I leave for ND on tje 18th of oct for a week of pheasants. Getting excited. My favorite trip of the year


I haven't hunted pheasants in years.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1834186 said:


> I haven't hunted in a few years. Knowing that, maybe I should start again, love pheasant!


Now that your going to be unemployed you would have time


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1834189 said:


> How much salt do you need to hold? Saltdog has a nice poly v box for a short box too


Not sure. New industrial place next to Hallbergs in Wyoming needs salt each time.

Schmidt Brewery needs salt each time.

Have a couple others I COULD salt more if all I needed to do was hit a button.

Right now I just use a walk behind spreader and bagged salt.

Trying to figure out how to get bulk used in a tailgate spreader when I'll be a ways away from home.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That was a NASTY broken forearm.

GROSS!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Just saw a KFC commercial and now I want KFC chicken and mashed potatoes and gravy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1834204 said:


> Not sure. New industrial place next to Hallbergs in Wyoming needs salt each time.
> 
> Schmidt Brewery needs salt each time.
> 
> Have a couple others I COULD salt more if all I needed to do was hit a button.
> 
> Right now I just use a walk behind spreader and bagged salt.
> 
> Trying to figure out how to get bulk used in a tailgate spreader when I'll be a ways away from home.


I could do the place away from home, then come back and load up. Or I could do the one at home, load up then head and do the others.

Western ProFlo 2 about 2 miles from my house for $1800. New for the same price in Buffalo.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1834199 said:


> NFL Sunday ticket is the same way.


But you have no problem viewing preseason with football.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1834203 said:


> Now that your going to be unemployed you would have time


But not until November 15th.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1834204 said:


> Not sure. New industrial place next to Hallbergs in Wyoming needs salt each time.
> 
> Schmidt Brewery needs salt each time.
> 
> Have a couple others I COULD salt more if all I needed to do was hit a button.
> 
> Right now I just use a walk behind spreader and bagged salt.
> 
> Trying to figure out how to get bulk used in a tailgate spreader when I'll be a ways away from home.


If its an issue about being able to bring enough with you, there was a guy on here sometime back that built some sort of box for his truck to haul bulk salt that he could shovel into his spreader when needed. Not sure if that would help you out at all. Or 5 gallon buckets.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1834205 said:


> That was a NASTY broken forearm.
> 
> GROSS!!!


I missed the replay. Herd the commentators say something about not looking. Teying to find replay


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1834204 said:


> Not sure. New industrial place next to Hallbergs in Wyoming needs salt each time.
> 
> Schmidt Brewery needs salt each time.
> 
> Have a couple others I COULD salt more if all I needed to do was hit a button.
> 
> Right now I just use a walk behind spreader and bagged salt.
> 
> Trying to figure out how to get bulk used in a tailgate spreader when I'll be a ways away from home.


The v box holds up to 4k pounds where the tailgate holds 1k pounds. Depending on how much your doing you could fill the vbox once.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1834214 said:


> If its an issue about being able to bring enough with you, there was a guy on here sometime back that built some sort of box for his truck to haul bulk salt that he could shovel into his spreader when needed. Not sure if that would help you out at all. Or 5 gallon buckets.


Six gallon buckets!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1834212 said:


> But not until November 15th.


You have 5 day weekends anyway still time!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1834219 said:


> You have 5 day weekends anyway still time!!


True, at times.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1834205 said:


> That was a NASTY broken forearm.
> 
> GROSS!!!


I missed it!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1834217 said:


> The v box holds up to 4k pounds where the tailgate holds 1k pounds. Depending on how much your doing you could fill the vbox once.


Pretty sure I don't want a V-box.

Trying to decide if I need a spreader that swings. Do I need to do sidewalk work or no?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1834214 said:


> If its an issue about being able to bring enough with you, there was a guy on here sometime back that built some sort of box for his truck to haul bulk salt that he could shovel into his spreader when needed. Not sure if that would help you out at all. Or 5 gallon buckets.


It isn't bring with. For that matter I would get a toolbox and fill it up each time

It's haulING it to my place and storing it. How do I not have it get all hard? The salt that is??


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1834218 said:


> Six gallon buckets!


Even better!

I'd get a v-box if you will use it all in a storm. I'd hate to plow with one though. We don't do much salting except on request and the truck we use is dedicated to just salting and no plowing.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1834225 said:


> It isn't bring with. For that matter I would get a toolbox and fill it up each time
> 
> It's haulING it to my place and storing it. How do I not have it get all hard? The salt that is??


Use clearlane.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1834224 said:


> Pretty sure I don't want a V-box.
> 
> Trying to decide if I need a spreader that swings. Do I need to do sidewalk work or no?


They both block your visibility out the back. Really it depends on how much you need to do. If having the vbox for the shoebox will get it all done in one load and save drive time by not having to go reload that is a big is in my eyes.

Ether one is a great spreader


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1834223 said:


> I missed it!


One of the d-backs for Pitt ran into his own guy.

They showed the slo-MO replay and his arm was just flopping as he fell to the ground.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1834225 said:


> It isn't bring with. For that matter I would get a toolbox and fill it up each time
> 
> It's haulING it to my place and storing it. How do I not have it get all hard? The salt that is??


We haul our own in with our dumps and just put a tarp on it. It works fine. If you keep it relatively dry you won't have trouble. It sucks when you have to clean the snow off the tarp but not the end of the world.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1834227 said:


> Use clearlane.


Right, but where do I keep it?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1834233 said:


> Right, but where do I keep it?


You can make a pile and cover it with a tarp. Or use blocks and make a bin and tarp it or put a canopy on it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1834228 said:


> They both block your visibility out the back. Really it depends on how much you need to do. If having the vbox for the shoebox will get it all done in one load and save drive time by not having to go reload that is a big is in my eyes.
> 
> Ether one is a great spreader


And that's the other thing. Blocks my view with the camera.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1834233 said:


> Right, but where do I keep it?


In buckets then use those buckets to fill your tailgate spreader.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1834235 said:


> And that's the other thing. Blocks my view with the camera.


There's no getting around that really.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1834234 said:


> You can make a pile and cover it with a tarp. Or use blocks and make a bin and tarp it or put a canopy on it.


How do you keep it from getting all hard and chunky?

Had a v-box 10-12 years ago, salt would get all hard and not go through the spreader, just sit on top of the grate.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1834237 said:


> In buckets then use those buckets to fill your tailgate spreader.


Keep (200) 6 gallon buckets around?


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1834233 said:


> Right, but where do I keep it?


small ship container?


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1834239 said:


> How do you keep it from getting all hard and chunky?
> 
> Had a v-box 10-12 years ago, salt would get all hard and not go through the spreader, just sit on top of the grate.


Clearlane doesn't do that.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1834239 said:


> How do you keep it from getting all hard and chunky?
> 
> Had a v-box 10-12 years ago, salt would get all hard and not go through the spreader, just sit on top of the grate.


Drive on it with loader/bobcat to break chunks. We do that with ours before we load


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1834239 said:


> How do you keep it from getting all hard and chunky?
> 
> Had a v-box 10-12 years ago, salt would get all hard and not go through the spreader, just sit on top of the grate.


As long as you keep it covered you will be alright. Both the spreaders have a vibrator also. Tarp the pile at your house really good and cover the salt in the spreader and you will be fine.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1834240 said:


> Keep (200) 6 gallon buckets around?


Sure, I will sell you 100 of them tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1834245 said:


> Sure, I will sell you 100 of them tomorrow.


With lids.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1834233 said:


> Right, but where do I keep it?


Then theres the loading thing. If you keep it at home you have tractors with loaders and buckets. Shoveling it in would suck


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1834247 said:


> Then theres the loading thing. If you keep it at home you have tractors with loaders and buckets. Shoveling it in would suck


Tractors will be out plowing.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1834239 said:


> How do you keep it from getting all hard and chunky?
> 
> Had a v-box 10-12 years ago, salt would get all hard and not go through the spreader, just sit on top of the grate.


Hit it with a stick until it breaks up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1834241 said:


> small ship container?


That's what Northern Salt tries to get people to do. 20' storage units, then they come and fill them with their truck that shoots it into the container.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1834249 said:


> Hit it with a stick until it breaks up.


My name isn't Adrian.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1834250 said:


> That's what Northern Salt tries to get people to do. 20' storage units, then they come and fill them with their truck that shoots it into the container.


Storing it won't be a problem. If there is a crust on it when you uncover it it will break apart when you're loading it. I had about 20 tons leftover two years ago that sat all summer and was fine the next year.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1834251 said:


> My name isn't Adrian.


In my culture we hit salt chunks with a stick. It's how my daddy taught me to do it.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1834248 said:


> Tractors will be out plowing.


Go to northern when tou need it and have it loaded in the box of the truck and shovel from there to spreader. No storage necessary


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1834257 said:


> In my culture we hit salt chunks with a stick. It's how my daddy taught me to do it.


Hahaha

:laughing:

I'll be going to hell for :laughing:, but I am.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1834258 said:


> Go to northern when tou need it and have it loaded in the box of the truck and shovel from there to spreader. No storage necessary


No idea

Where Northern is going to be. For all I know they will move their operations to Rosemount.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Jesus!.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1834263 said:


> Jesus!.....


I'm going to bed!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1834225 said:


> It isn't bring with. For that matter I would get a toolbox and fill it up each time
> 
> It's haulING it to my place and storing it. How do I not have it get all hard? The salt that is??


I have some reinders from a couple years ago. its still like when I got it. just have it on a pallet covered


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1834141 said:


> Trying to figure out why a couple of people have a TGS07 for under $1500 while Amazon and other big name places have it at $2600?


You too huh?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1834262 said:


> No idea
> 
> Where Northern is going to be. For all I know they will move their operations to Rosemount.


I'm trying to figure out the same problem on a tail gate spreader... won't be going through a ton of salt, but enough to make walk behind spreaders a pain... Would like ease of moving to another truck as well; so wireless would be nice...

While we're on spreaders... what does everyone like for walk behinds that are financially responsible and aren't a POS...


----------



## Camden

Got my TGS07 from Crysteel for ~$1700. Simple install. No regrets, great spreader for the money.


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;1834273 said:


> While we're on spreaders... what does everyone like for walk behinds that are financially responsible and aren't a POS...


I never thought I'd ever recommend something from this company BUT I use a Meyer Hotshot spreader and I love it. Their plows may suck but their spreader is decent. I love the fact it has grease zerks.

I bought mine from Northern Tool after I received one of their mailings that gave me $50 off of any item over $250.

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200394386_200394386


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1834262 said:


> No idea
> 
> Where Northern is going to be. For all I know they will move their operations to Rosemount.


Maybe sub out the salting?


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1834096 said:


> Back to 80° Fri, Sat, and Sun.


That is something to look forward to.


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1834273 said:


> I'm trying to figure out the same problem on a tail gate spreader... won't be going through a ton of salt, but enough to make walk behind spreaders a pain... Would like ease of moving to another truck as well; so wireless would be nice...
> 
> While we're on spreaders... what does everyone like for walk behinds that are financially responsible and aren't a POS...


I like my Lesco stainless steel wall behind spreader. Works great! Just don't let it get too wet during a storm.


----------



## BossPlow614

Being as we're actually talking about snow. I'm currently plow-less. Sold my 8' straight blade 2 weeks ago. Anyone on here selling a Boss 8'2" V?


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1834292 said:


> Being as we're actually talking about snow. I'm currently plow-less. Sold my 8' straight blade 2 weeks ago. Anyone on here selling a Boss 8'2" V?


Go with the 9'2 your truck can handle it. My buddy has a 8'6 western and when it's in scope the truck is wider then the plow.


----------



## BossPlow614

Polarismalibu;1834296 said:


> Go with the 9'2 your truck can handle it. My buddy has a 8'6 western and when it's in scope the truck is wider then the plow.


I'm actually planning on upgrading to a CCLB F350 6.7. Now that I've thought a little bit about it, the extra foot would be very nice to have since the truck is so long.


----------



## CityGuy

51 and clear


----------



## SnowGuy73

48° calm light fog.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Heavy dew...


----------



## CityGuy

49 clear and areas of fog


----------



## CityGuy

The moon looks cool this morning


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1834204 said:


> Not sure. New industrial place next to Hallbergs in Wyoming needs salt each time.
> 
> Schmidt Brewery needs salt each time.
> 
> Have a couple others I COULD salt more if all I needed to do was hit a button.
> 
> Right now I just use a walk behind spreader and bagged salt.
> 
> Trying to figure out how to get bulk used in a tailgate spreader when I'll be a ways away from home.


Have you thought about a hitch mount that you can take in and out as needed? Then all you need is bagged. And can also use the bags on the walks.


----------



## CityGuy

Little bit of a chill in the air this morning


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1834282 said:


> Maybe sub out the salting?


I've done that in the past when I get calls for bigger stuff, but I'm spread out enough where it's a)hard to find someone to cover all of the stuff, most guys want to stay in one area and b) find someone to do it in a timely manner.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1834273 said:


> I'm trying to figure out the same problem on a tail gate spreader... won't be going through a ton of salt, but enough to make walk behind spreaders a pain... Would like ease of moving to another truck as well; so wireless would be nice...
> 
> While we're on spreaders... what does everyone like for walk behinds that are financially responsible and aren't a POS...


I've been using the stainless steel from Lesco for about 10 years now.

Holds 100 lbs, doesn"t rust.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1834323 said:


> I've done that in the past when I get calls for bigger stuff, but I'm spread out enough where it's a)hard to find someone to cover all of the stuff, most guys want to stay in one area and b) find someone to do it in a timely manner.


Is deershack or what ever his name was still doing it?


----------



## CityGuy

49 and clear


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1834249 said:


> Hit it with a stick until it breaks up.


Don't switches work better?


----------



## CityGuy

Fall starts at 929 tonight.


----------



## TKLAWN

Looking for a descent 2 speed bobcat if anyone has ideas where to look. Tired of looking at the same old junk on craigslist.
Renting one for the winter might be the next option, just seems like a waste of money.


----------



## CityGuy

TKLAWN;1834333 said:


> Looking for a descent 2 speed bobcat if anyone has ideas where to look. Tired of looking at the same old junk on craigslist.
> Renting one for the winter might be the next option, just seems like a waste of money.


Lano in loretto. The cities are due for replacement. Just looking for a buyer.


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1834334 said:


> Lano in loretto. The cities are due for replacement. Just looking for a buyer.


I think they are s770


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1834333 said:


> Looking for a descent 2 speed bobcat if anyone has ideas where to look. Tired of looking at the same old junk on craigslist.
> Renting one for the winter might be the next option, just seems like a waste of money.


Lano has an s205 on their website with only 4xx hours on it. H71 package and all for $33k.


----------



## CityGuy

So Isis Made a threat that we Americans should not feel safe in our own homes. I think it's time to erase a country.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1834336 said:


> Lano has an s205 on their website with only 4xx hours on it. H71 package and all for $33k.


Guessing it was a municipal lease.


----------



## CityGuy

Nice looking sunrise this morning


----------



## CityGuy

Now we're back to mid 70s for next weekend. It will change again tomorrow.


----------



## CityGuy

The traffic gal on 4 isn't bad.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1834340 said:


> Now we're back to mid 70s for next weekend. It will change again tomorrow.


Haha. It will change by noon!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1834343 said:


> Haha. It will change by noon!


And again by 5 and again by 6


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1834344 said:


> And again by 5 and again by 6


These things are true.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1834337 said:


> So Isis Made a threat that we Americans should not feel safe in our own homes. I think it's time to erase a country.


Agreed......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1834337 said:


> So Isis Made a threat that we Americans should not feel safe in our own homes. I think it's time to erase a country.


But then you'll have those liberal mo'fos upset. Remember this merica we can't upset anyone.

I can't figure why we haven't erased countries either. Would have saved trillions and many lives of our own


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1834337 said:


> So Isis Made a threat that we Americans should not feel safe in our own homes. I think it's time to erase a country.


It was time to do that a long time ago


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1834152 said:


> I think so too. I just hate Walker.


Only because your a government employee.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1834176 said:


> Essentially dissolved them.


Just like unions disolve businesses


----------



## SnoFarmer

Happy first full day of Autumn .:waving:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnoFarmer;1834371 said:


> Happy first full day of Autumn .:waving:


Here comes everyone out of the woodwork.


----------



## SnoFarmer

whatever, Ive been posting all summer.
just because you use this as your social network,
doesn't mean those who don't post everything that happens to them everyday of the year are chopped liver cluttering up your "my space " page.

:waving::waving:

enjoy your "click"



LwnmwrMan22;1834374 said:


> Here comes everyone out of the woodwork.


ps hey, Hi, how's your summer going,,, I mean fall......
nice to see everyone is getting ready and b i tching about whatever ...........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnoFarmer;1834375 said:


> whatever, Ive been posting all summer.
> just because you use this as your social network,
> doesn't mean those who don't post everything that happens to them everyday of the year are chopped liver cluttering up your "my space " page.
> 
> :waving::waving:
> 
> enjoy your "click"
> 
> ps hey, Hi, how's your summer going,,, I mean fall......
> nice to see everyone is getting ready and b i tching about whatever ...........


Geez, I was just giving ya schnit.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnoFarmer;1834375 said:


> whatever, Ive been posting all summer.
> just because you use this as your social network,
> doesn't mean those who don't post everything that happens to them everyday of the year are chopped liver cluttering up your "my space " page.
> 
> :waving::waving:
> 
> enjoy your "click"
> 
> ps hey, Hi, how's your summer going,,, I mean fall......
> nice to see everyone is getting ready and b i tching about whatever ...........


I'm sure he meant it tongue in cheek... no worries man!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnoFarmer;1834375 said:


> whatever, Ive been posting all summer.
> just because you use this as your social network,
> doesn't mean those who don't post everything that happens to them everyday of the year are chopped liver cluttering up your "my space " page.
> 
> :waving::waving:
> 
> enjoy your "click"
> 
> ps hey, Hi, how's your summer going,,, I mean fall......
> nice to see everyone is getting ready and b i tching about whatever ...........


Lol.

I love the spirit!

Lmao.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I see everyone is in a good mood today.


----------



## Camden

Nice to see some things never change 

Hope all of you guys have a great day.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I love it, and find it hilarious!

Although, I'm not afraid to take it or dish it out.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Nice to see someone is on the ball:waving:
a lot of folks take me way to seriously.

but this group is kind if clickey....
and I'm an outsider.....



cbservicesllc;1834380 said:


> I'm sure he meant it tongue in cheek... no worries man!


Roy,

I say there will be a salt shortage and the next thing you see is you posting on some other site that there isn't.
I say black, you say white.
Some things will never change.
My view of you is the same, but maybe you should take your view in another direction..



Camden;1834386 said:


> Nice to see some things never change
> 
> Hope all of you guys have a great day.


LwnmwrMan22, 
"Here comes everyone out of the woodwork."

yea, we've been around the block before.....
Nice to see you haven't lost the "spirit" ether...

------------------
On another note xysport

I noticed the leaves on the maples & oak trees have turned colors and before the quaking aspen or poppler trees, are if you drive south of here 200mi

The maples started to turn a while ago, just a few branches, but not the whole tree like that are south of here.

fall came early south of here, I guess,

Well, enjoy your fall clean ups, I just cut the lawn short and let the leaves blow into the neighbors yard.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just stopped At Crysteel. $1700 for the TGS07 from SaltDogg. They have 14 of them.

$3500 for the 6' vbox from SaltDogg. 

Called Northern Salt, the Conex 20' box they rent to you for $150/month.

About $3,000 and I would have 25 ton of salt delivered, after tax with an end dump.


Any of you know how much bulk salt weighs? I guess I could go measure a pallet at JDL sometime, that would give me a clue weight / yard.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1834396 said:


> Just stopped At Crysteel. $1700 for the TGS07 from SaltDogg. They have 14 of them.
> 
> $3500 for the 6' vbox from SaltDogg.
> 
> Called Northern Salt, the Conex 20' box they rent to you for $150/month.
> 
> About $3,000 and I would have 25 ton of salt delivered, after tax with an end dump.
> 
> Any of you know how much bulk salt weighs? I guess I could go measure a pallet at JDL sometime, that would give me a clue weight / yard.


Pretty sure one ton is one yard worth


----------



## Camden

SnoFarmer;1834393 said:


> Roy,
> 
> I say there will be a salt shortage and the next thing you see is you posting on some other site that there isn't.
> I say black, you say white.
> Some things will never change.
> My view of you is the same, but maybe you should take your view in another direction..


LOL - I don't even know what you're referring to but the bigger question is: What do you know about salt? Or running a professional snow and ice removal business for that matter?

I'm sure with your abrasive personality customers just line up to have you service them :laughing:

You know what's funny? I have more accounts in your town that you do and I live 150 miles away. How about this...wake me up when you're not arrogant pr!ck and we'll chat then.

:waving:


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1834396 said:


> Just stopped At Crysteel. $1700 for the TGS07 from SaltDogg. They have 14 of them.
> 
> $3500 for the 6' vbox from SaltDogg.
> 
> Called Northern Salt, the Conex 20' box they rent to you for $150/month.
> 
> About $3,000 and I would have 25 ton of salt delivered, after tax with an end dump.
> 
> Any of you know how much bulk salt weighs? I guess I could go measure a pallet at JDL sometime, that would give me a clue weight / yard.


Just a heads up on weights - a pallet of bagged salt is dry, the little bit of bulk I've bought had alot of moisture in it. So in my experience the bulk is going to weigh a bit more given the same volume.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1834396 said:


> Just stopped At Crysteel. $1700 for the TGS07 from SaltDogg. They have 14 of them.
> 
> $3500 for the 6' vbox from SaltDogg.
> 
> Called Northern Salt, the Conex 20' box they rent to you for $150/month.
> 
> About $3,000 and I would have 25 ton of salt delivered, after tax with an end dump.
> 
> Any of you know how much bulk salt weighs? I guess I could go measure a pallet at JDL sometime, that would give me a clue weight / yard.


Here's a good link to a previous thread about salt weight: http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=8879


----------



## cbservicesllc

Sounds like a nerve has been struck around here... 60 and Sunny!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Aw heck, they go back and forth for YEARS!! 

You'D think Camden and SnoFarmer we an old married couples straight out of All in the Family with all the bickering they do.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Oh the joys of Mondays lol


----------



## ryde307

Polarismalibu;1833242 said:


> Anyone looking for work in Chaska this winter?


We do work in Chaska. What is it?



SSS Inc.;1833647 said:


> So I was at Pizza Lola tonight in Mpls. Quality knows where it is. Anyway my wife and I are standing there waiting for a table and this very attractive lady whips out one of her giant lady parts to feed her kid. I'm not talking discreetly or anything I'm talking whip it out, bounce it around kind a thing. Kid wasn't even interested but she kept bouncing it around. Wife never saw it.  It was like a National geographic cover photo for a good three minutes.


I don't make it there often but good pizza. It is always busy though.



LwnmwrMan22;1834058 said:


> Anyone know of someone selling a salt spreader?
> 
> Don't really know exactly what size I'm looking for, just that I'm looking.
> 
> Snowguy's is sold, plus a bit smaller than what I'm looking for.


It was debated already but I would get a Vbox. Also if you do the buyers ones are great and good value. We had bad luck with 2 snowex speaders and all the buyers I have seen have been great.



Drakeslayer;1834125 said:


> Everyone knows there are no ducks in Minnesota!


I am going duck hunting this weekend for my first time. Friends have property out by SD and invited me along. Did pheasants for my first time last season also. I'm now hooked. Just don't know alot.



cbservicesllc;1834273 said:


> I'm trying to figure out the same problem on a tail gate spreader... won't be going through a ton of salt, but enough to make walk behind spreaders a pain... Would like ease of moving to another truck as well; so wireless would be nice...
> 
> While we're on spreaders... what does everyone like for walk behinds that are financially responsible and aren't a POS...


Lesco has a good one. Make sure you get the salt on though. It has a big single hole vs the fert has 3 smaller holes.



BossPlow614;1834304 said:


> I'm actually planning on upgrading to a CCLB F350 6.7. Now that I've thought a little bit about it, the extra foot would be very nice to have since the truck is so long.


I have a 9' 2" for sale.



Polarismalibu;1834397 said:


> Pretty sure one ton is one yard worth


 1800-2200 in my experience.



Greenery;1834399 said:


> Just a heads up on weights - a pallet of bagged salt is dry, the little bit of bulk I've bought had alot of moisture in it. So in my experience the bulk is going to weigh a bit more given the same volume.


Aren't pallets typically 50lb bags? and typically 49 of them. #2450. Also the moisture content would have a big play in weight.


----------



## Camden

(Sorry for getting any of you caught up in the prop wash)

So are you leaning toward getting a TGS07? Their prices are still the same as before which is nice to see.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1834408 said:


> (Sorry for getting any of you caught up in the prop wash)
> 
> So are you leaning toward getting a TGS07? Their prices are still the same as before which is nice to see.


I'm leaning towards a 6' vbox. However, at 1/2 the cost, the TGS07 or NorthPro's Boss800 would work. Might actually work better, then just load buckets.

Trying to figure out how to store the bulk.

I already have a 40x50 concrete slab waiting for a building (backwards, I know) could put some.plywood down, frame up some walls 3' high, plywood the rest, tarp the front.

Quick, cheap. Run 3 loads of salt with the dump trailer, figure out totes or buckets to get it in the spreader / sidewalk guys.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1834410 said:


> I'm leaning towards a 6' vbox. However, at 1/2 the cost, the TGS07 or NorthPro's Boss800 would work. Might actually work better, then just load buckets.
> 
> Trying to figure out how to store the bulk.
> 
> I already have a 40x50 concrete slab waiting for a building (backwards, I know) could put some.plywood down, frame up some walls 3' high, plywood the rest, tarp the front.
> 
> Quick, cheap. Run 3 loads of salt with the dump trailer, figure out totes or buckets to get it in the spreader / sidewalk guys.


Does it take two guys to hook up most of these tailgate spreaders? That's the other factor on my end... It would be nice to not plow with the dang thing, run back to the shop which is central, hook it up, and run back out with salt...


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1834410 said:


> I'm leaning towards a 6' vbox. However, at 1/2 the cost, the TGS07 or NorthPro's Boss800 would work. Might actually work better, then just load buckets.
> 
> Trying to figure out how to store the bulk.
> 
> I already have a 40x50 concrete slab waiting for a building (backwards, I know) could put some.plywood down, frame up some walls 3' high, plywood the rest, tarp the front.
> 
> Quick, cheap. Run 3 loads of salt with the dump trailer, figure out totes or buckets to get it in the spreader / sidewalk guys.


We used to use a 20ft shipping container. Works well.

If you go the bucket route take the spinner off the spreader, fill with your tractor, and put buckets under the shoot. Beats shoveling.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1834396 said:


> Just stopped At Crysteel. $1700 for the TGS07 from SaltDogg. They have 14 of them.
> 
> $3500 for the 6' vbox from SaltDogg.
> 
> Called Northern Salt, the Conex 20' box they rent to you for $150/month.
> 
> About $3,000 and I would have 25 ton of salt delivered, after tax with an end dump.
> 
> Any of you know how much bulk salt weighs? I guess I could go measure a pallet at JDL sometime, that would give me a clue weight / yard.


I might be selling my TGS07 if you're interested. After 20 years of pushing the frozen water, I may call it quits. My heart isn't really into it anymore.


----------



## OC&D

cbservicesllc;1834412 said:


> Does it take two guys to hook up most of these tailgate spreaders? That's the other factor on my end... It would be nice to not plow with the dang thing, run back to the shop which is central, hook it up, and run back out with salt...


The TGS07 definitely takes 2 guys to get it hooked up unless you're a giant and have the strength of an ox, or if you're me......I modified a transmission jack from Harbor Freight and it works slick. I can have it on the truck in about 5 minutes by myself.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1834419 said:


> The TGS07 definitely takes 2 guys to get it hooked up unless you're a giant and have the strength of an ox, or if you're me......I modified a transmission jack from Harbor Freight and it works slick. I can have it on the truck in about 5 minutes by myself.


That's what leans me to NorthPro's Boss 800.

Either that or you need to build a stand that you can basically back up to, tilt it slightly and slide it in.

You know.....lIke your honeymoon.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1834419 said:


> The TGS07 definitely takes 2 guys to get it hooked up unless you're a giant and have the strength of an ox, or if you're me......I modified a transmission jack from Harbor Freight and it works slick. I can have it on the truck in about 5 minutes by myself.


And see?? More coming out of the woodwork.

How about you give me your accounts and then sub to me??


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1834422 said:


> And see?? More coming out of the woodwork.
> 
> How about you give me your accounts and then sub to me??


You really want more accounts?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1834424 said:


> You really want more accounts?


If I can make money off of more subs.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's tough to go to Dinky town on a sunny fall day for lunch at noon pulling a trailer, but someone had to do it.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1834421 said:


> That's what leans me to NorthPro's Boss 800.
> 
> Either that or you need to build a stand that you can basically back up to, tilt it slightly and slide it in.
> 
> You know.....lIke your honeymoon.


That's why I built the stand/jack for it. An electric impact and I can have it on and off the truck with minimal stress.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1834422 said:


> And see?? More coming out of the woodwork.
> 
> How about you give me your accounts and then sub to me??


I'm still trying to decide what I'm going to do. I'm sick of being held hostage for 5 or 6 months. It's like a prison sentence. Just the idea of taking off to do a little ice fishing with my wife for a weekend up north is a monumental risk, much less planning a longer trip to Mexico or something. Couple that with the fact that I'm a one man band and have no backup adds to the stress.

If I choose to continue, I'll be trimming my route down to about 1/2 of what I've been doing. It's a tough decision for me because I don't have any shoveling and most of my customers I've had for 15+ years. My newest one I've had for 10. It's difficult to walk away when I've been doing it for so long. That said, I really wonder what it might be like to just sit back, relax, and actually enjoy a snowfall. I bet it might be kind of nice.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1834455 said:


> I'm still trying to decide what I'm going to do. I'm sick of being held hostage for 5 or 6 months. It's like a prison sentence. Just the idea of taking off to do a little ice fishing with my wife for a weekend up north is a monumental risk, much less planning a longer trip to Mexico or something. Couple that with the fact that I'm a one man band and have no backup adds to the stress.
> 
> If I choose to continue, I'll be trimming my route down to about 1/2 of what I've been doing. It's a tough decision for me because I don't have any shoveling and most of my customers I've had for 15+ years. My newest one I've had for 10. It's difficult to walk away when I've been doing it for so long. That said, I really wonder what it might be like to just sit back, relax, and actually enjoy a snowfall. I bet it might be kind of nice.


That's what I'm trying to do, get more non-shoveling accounts.

Sounds to me like you should sell me your accounts, keep plowing them for me

I'll worry about the administration stuff, pay you to plow, then when you want to go, you go and make me worry about the rest.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Short of hand digging, anything I'm missing on excavating these areas between the brick wall and sidewalk?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Café it, I'm done!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1834469 said:


> Café it, I'm done!


Yah, I'm heading g home too. Gotta get past the overturned semi on 10.


----------



## albhb3

Hamelfire;1834337 said:


> So Isis Made a threat that we Americans should not feel safe in our own homes. I think it's time to erase a country.


well duh but i wouldnt feel all that safe living in Nminneap, detroit parts of LA chicago for damn sure. Hell you got a better shot of getting killed crossing the sidewalk.... now with that said EVERBODY OVERREACT


----------



## albhb3

REALLY GUYS 10 fricken pages since last night whats the matter with you. Im thinkin all of you are union workers


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1834468 said:


> Short of hand digging, anything I'm missing on excavating these areas between the brick wall and sidewalk?


Mini excavator. Seriously.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1834493 said:


> Mini excavator. Seriously.


It will get in there?

It's 19" from wall to sidewalk, I need to go down 16".


----------



## SnowGuy73

Anyone interested in a Magna Matic Mag-9000 blade sharpener before I put it on Craigslist?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Anyone know what I need if I have a guy come plow for me that has his own truck? No company, just his truck... would that just be a W-9 with his social and then a copy of his auto insurance?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1834494 said:


> It will get in there?
> 
> It's 19" from wall to sidewalk, I need to go down 16".


sure the operator would more less be facing the wall and have the the arm pivot it all the way either left or right. I did more or less the same thing at a school pathway project last year where we had to expand the width by 2 feet and it worked awesome I just had the machine on the existing pathway. there could easily have been a wall there and it wouldn't have been a problem


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1834349 said:


> But then you'll have those liberal mo'fos upset. Remember this merica we can't upset anyone.
> 
> I can't figure why we haven't erased countries either. Would have saved trillions and many lives of our own


Never understood spending money to help other countries and we're so fat in debt. Let's fix our own first hen if we have any left over look at here's.

I know it's way more complicated than that.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1834359 said:


> Only because your a government employee.


Possibly. Without a union though management would walk all over us.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1834497 said:


> sure the operator would more less be facing the wall and have the the arm pivot it all the way either left or right. I did more or less the same thing at a school pathway project last year where we had to expand the width by 2 feet and it worked awesome I just had the machine on the existing pathway. there could easily have been a wall there and it wouldn't have been a problem


I will have to check with the Kubota dealer and try it.

If it'll work, I'D take that down, excavate into the bucket of my little tractor, have another operator in there dumping into the dump trailer.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1834496 said:


> Anyone know what I need if I have a guy come plow for me that has his own truck? No company, just his truck... would that just be a W-9 with his social and then a copy of his auto insurance?


W-9, insurance and then send him a 1099


----------



## MNPLOWCO

cbservicesllc;1834496 said:


> Anyone know what I need if I have a guy come plow for me that has his own truck? No company, just his truck... would that just be a W-9 with his social and then a copy of his auto insurance?


make sure he has plow insurance on his truck not just regular coverage. and I'm not sure your general liability insurance would cover him. an injured party would probably go after both of you.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1834503 said:


> W-9, insurance and then send him a 1099


Copy, that's what I thought, thanks!


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;1834488 said:


> REALLY GUYS 10 fricken pages since last night whats the matter with you. Im thinkin all of you are union workers


I am. What's your point? Lol


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1834468 said:


> Short of hand digging, anything I'm missing on excavating these areas between the brick wall and sidewalk?


You could have it hand dug in the amount of time you have spent thinking about an easier way.

A mini x for that? Pfff

Curious why your even going to dig it out?


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1834494 said:


> It will get in there?
> 
> It's 19" from wall to sidewalk, I need to go down 16".


Mini should do that.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Greenery;1834508 said:


> You could have it hand dug in the amount of time you have spent thinking about an easier way.
> 
> A mini x for that? Pfff


I think he mentioned before that it's a lot longer than what that picture is showing. Not sure though.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1834496 said:


> Anyone know what I need if I have a guy come plow for me that has his own truck? No company, just his truck... would that just be a W-9 with his social and then a copy of his auto insurance?


1099. Been there. Have him set up a doing business as account


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1834496 said:


> Anyone know what I need if I have a guy come plow for me that has his own truck? No company, just his truck... would that just be a W-9 with his social and then a copy of his auto insurance?


Needs commercial insurance and I had to have a separate liability umbrella as well.


----------



## CityGuy

71 and sunny.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1834508 said:


> You could have it hand dug in the amount of time you have spent thinking about an easier way.
> 
> A mini x for that? Pfff
> 
> Curious why your even going to dig it out?


6 areas, 19" x 25' x 18" deep.

Digging it out because I'm getting paid to dig it out.


----------



## CityGuy

NHL network will 're air the game at 11 tonight according to their fb page.


----------



## NorthernProServ

OC&D;1834455 said:


> That said, I really wonder what it might be like to just sit back, relax, and actually enjoy a snowfall. I bet it might be kind of nice.


Ain't that the truth


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1834522 said:


> 6 areas, 19" x 25' x 18" deep.
> 
> Digging it out because I'm getting paid to dig it out.


Can't argue with that...

Mini x it is.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1834532 said:


> Ain't that the truth


There are some that subbed for me last year that said it was so nice to just show up, plow, go to the next place, plow, not worry about the customer, what time it was.

Stress free plowing.


----------



## albhb3

Hamelfire;1834507 said:


> I am. What's your point? Lol


no we all know about your flamboyant outburst for your pro union brethren . I'm talkin bout the rest of em.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1834540 said:


> There are some that subbed for me last year that said it was so nice to just show up, plow, go to the next place, plow, not worry about the customer, what time it was.
> 
> Stress free plowing.


I feel relatively stress free when winter comes. We've been trying to under promise and over deliver, not take on too much(although I still like to push the envelope a bit) and really weigh the pros and cons on each site before taking it on. We have little to no shoveling so no need to deal with unreliable laborers. And all salting is per request. I must be the freak in the group that actually enjoys the build up to a major storm.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1834542 said:


> I feel relatively stress free when winter comes. We've been trying to under promise and over deliver, not take on too much(although I still like to push the envelope a bit) and really weigh the pros and cons on each site before taking it on. We have little to no shoveling so no need to deal with unreliable laborers. And all salting is per request. I must be the freak in the group that actually enjoys the build up to a major storm.


Yep... you are...


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1834546 said:


> Yep... you are...


And I'm ok with that. I really am.......................Now I can continue to laugh at all you guys freaking out in the winter.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I love the do it your self home owners trying to cut down a tree. Great entertainment


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I don't freak out anymore. After last winter nothing surprises me.

Even losing my butt on contracts, I still have people say we didn't do a good enough job, even though I went well above the terms of the agreement.

There's nothing I can do about the timing, I can't have 30 trucks for 30 accounts.


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1834555 said:


> There's nothing I can do about the timing, I can't have 30 trucks for 30 accounts.


well how would you manage all those trucks you couldnt figure out how to put all them mowers in that trailer of yours


----------



## CityGuy

So I tried to stream wild on tsn3 or what ever says I can't because I don't live north of the boarder.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1834542 said:


> I feel relatively stress free when winter comes. We've been trying to under promise and over deliver, not take on too much(although I still like to push the envelope a bit) and really weigh the pros and cons on each site before taking it on. We have little to no shoveling so no need to deal with unreliable laborers. And all salting is per request. I must be the freak in the group that actually enjoys the build up to a major storm.


I love pushing snow. Just don't cut me off or throw it in the street. What com's around goes around and then some.


----------



## CityGuy

72 and sunny


----------



## CityGuy

Wild are on the ice according to Twitter


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1834557 said:


> So I tried to stream wild on tsn3 or what ever says I can't because I don't live north of the boarder.


That's dumb!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1834557 said:


> So I tried to stream wild on tsn3 or what ever says I can't because I don't live north of the boarder.


It will be on the nhl network but not till 11pm


----------



## CityGuy

Might have a line on a stream.

Www.streamwatch.me/hockey/winnipeg-jets-vs-wild-live-stream


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1834560 said:


> Wild are on the ice according to Twitter


Just listen to it on KFAN.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1834570 said:


> Just listen to it on KFAN.


Would rather watch


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1834569 said:


> Might have a line on a stream.
> 
> Www.streamwatch.me/hockey/winnipeg-jets-vs-wild-live-stream


That link goes nowhere


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1834576 said:


> That link goes nowhere


Wait until 700. Will check to make sure


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1834576 said:


> That link goes nowhere


Hang o n phone screwed up lin

Not able to find useable link


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1834578 said:


> Wait until 700. Will check to make sure


I found it on the site. Says you have to download a new video player that I haven't herd of before. Sounds like a problem waiting to happen


----------



## SSS Inc.

Power Play!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1834558 said:


> I love pushing snow. Just don't cut me off or throw it in the street. What com's around goes around and then some.


I will push it in the street just for you.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1834590 said:


> I will push it in the street just for you.


You will get twice as much back.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1834593 said:


> You will get twice as much back.


Won't be my problem I don't do anything on your route. It will be some random persons problem.


----------



## qualitycut

Worked all by myself today was a blast, not. Trying to get everything i needed done, done so i can go back up north to start a paver project.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1834550 said:


> And I'm ok with that. I really am.......................Now I can continue to laugh at all you guys freaking out in the winter.


I think I just need to do a few things... make what I want/need to make... dump more residentials... and subscribe to that under promise/over perform logic... it gets a little better every year


----------



## Camden

I won a couple things on Minnbid today...or so I thought anyway. I clicked on "My Purchases" tab and I didn't see a sweeper that I was the high bidder on. So I just checked my email and look what those jerks sent me:

>>The State has decided to reject all bids on the Tennant S30 that was on MinnBid. The unit will be put back into service.

Sorry for any inconvenience.

Thanks,

MN Surplus Auctions<<

I just responded to them with this:

>>This is ridiculous. If there was a reserve it should've been stated in the auction description. I certainly wouldn't have wasted my time today sitting in front of my computer to make sure I won. <<

I guess I shouldn't be surprised that they're a bunch of cluster ***** considering that they're gov't workers but how hard is it to run a damn auction?


----------



## unit28

https://ready.arl.noaa.gov/data/forecast/grads/rap/panel9/plt13.gif

Test check 1...2
Rap


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1834594 said:


> Won't be my problem I don't do anything on your route. It will be some random persons problem.


Depends routes changing this year


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1834608 said:


> I won a couple things on Minnbid today...or so I thought anyway. I clicked on "My Purchases" tab and I didn't see a sweeper that I was the high bidder on. So I just checked my email and look what those jerks sent me:
> 
> >>The State has decided to reject all bids on the Tennant S30 that was on MinnBid. The unit will be put back into service.
> 
> Sorry for any inconvenience.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> MN Surplus Auctions<<
> 
> I just responded to them with this:
> 
> >>This is ridiculous. If there was a reserve it should've been stated in the auction description. I certainly wouldn't have wasted my time today sitting in front of my computer to make sure I won. <<
> 
> I guess I shouldn't be surprised that they're a bunch of cluster ***** considering that they're gov't workers but how hard is it to run a damn auction?


Well if only you could spend a week on the inside.


----------



## CityGuy

69 and clear


----------



## CityGuy

0-0 after 1


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1834605 said:


> I think I just need to do a few things... make what I want/need to make... dump more residentials... and subscribe to that under promise/over perform logic... it gets a little better every year


What seems to work good for us is a good variety of job types. We have a good mix of Retail, Office, Churches, Apartments, Hotels. Depending on the day of the week we have different jobs that need to get done as a priority. For example, Sunday morning or Christmas the Churches are an obvious priority while most retail and Offices can wait a bit longer than a mon-fri storm. During the work week most of the churches don't need to be done right away by 6 a.m. if the storm doesn't allow it so there is some flexibility there. The apartments we do only get done during the day unless there is a blizzard. The hotels get done right way but if its a storm during the day we can get on it right away which helps because our daytime route is much lighter than at night.

For us the snowplowing won't make or break us so keeping it manageable works fine for us. I'm guessing we have it much easier than you guys that also serve as the summer guy. If they are a good summer customer I'm sure you think you have to service them in the winter as well or possibly lose them altogether. I can see where some guys get overloaded really quick. Thankfully we don't have to deal with that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1834609 said:


> https://ready.arl.noaa.gov/data/forecast/grads/rap/panel9/plt13.gif
> 
> Test check 1...2
> Rap


You saying rain stays to the south? Or are you bringing us new maps?


----------



## unit28

Testing new map links
Besides that one,
gfslr shows a nice front dropping down around 
10-8 with snow in the arrowhead


----------



## albhb3

so it looks like wwIII is gonna start


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;1834632 said:


> so it looks like wwIII is gonna start


So we are bombing Syria? I was watching football so I didn't see it.


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;1834632 said:


> so it looks like wwIII is gonna start


Please tell


----------



## Camden

albhb3;1834632 said:


> so it looks like wwIII is gonna start


What's this in reference to? I just checked Drudge to see if I missed a big story today.


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;1834634 said:


> So we are bombing Syria? I was watching football so I didn't see it.


yup let the good times roll and the next head


----------



## albhb3

Camden;1834636 said:


> What's this in reference to? I just checked Drudge to see if I missed a big story today.


just ran a bulletin on bottom of screen on cbs


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1834635 said:


> Please tell


Pentagon says us and partners have begun air strikes in Syria


----------



## albhb3

Hamelfire;1834640 said:


> Pentagon says us and partners have begun air strikes in Syria


hamel it just said you are gonna have to givve up your plow gonna need it for scrap


----------



## CityGuy

Jets up 1 to 0 after 2


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;1834641 said:


> hamel it just said you are gonna have to givve up your plow gonna need it for scrap


Take it. I want a new poly with trip edge anyway.


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;1834641 said:


> hamel it just said you are gonna have to givve up your plow gonna need it for scrap


The government should also go get all the military" surplus" they left in Iraq


----------



## albhb3

Hamelfire;1834643 said:


> Take it. I want a new poly with trip edge anyway.


this is what your getting


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;1834623 said:


> Testing new map links
> Besides that one,
> gfslr shows a nice front dropping down around
> 10-8 with snow in the arrowhead


Unit. Any long range for snow in the cities?


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;1834645 said:


> this is what your getting


Close. I might get the 2015 Mack coming in 2 weeks or so.


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1834647 said:


> Close. I might get the 2015 Mack coming in 2 weeks or so.


Depends on if I want to change routes and go up northwest


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1834646 said:


> Unit. Any long range for snow in the cities?


I predict snow in December...


----------



## unit28

Guided Bomb Unit-28 (GBU-28) Bunker Buster - Smart Weapons
fas.org/man/dod-101/sys/.../gbu-28.htm
The Guided Bomb Unit-28 (GBU-28) is a special weapon developed for penetrating hardened bunkers



Lets roll......


----------



## CityGuy

67 and clear. Air feels a little moist and heavy


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1834649 said:


> I predict snow in December...


Hopefully before that


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;1834651 said:


> Guided Bomb Unit-28 (GBU-28) Bunker Buster - Smart Weapons
> fas.org/man/dod-101/sys/.../gbu-28.htm
> The Guided Bomb Unit-28 (GBU-28) is a special weapon developed for penetrating hardened bunkers
> 
> Lets roll......


Blow them off the face of the earth


----------



## albhb3

Hamelfire;1834647 said:


> Close. I might get the 2015 Mack coming in 2 weeks or so.


hey man you will prob love how quite it will be


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1834651 said:


> Guided Bomb Unit-28 (GBU-28) Bunker Buster - Smart Weapons
> fas.org/man/dod-101/sys/.../gbu-28.htm
> The Guided Bomb Unit-28 (GBU-28) is a special weapon developed for penetrating hardened bunkers
> 
> Lets roll......


^^Yes....Lets roll.


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;1834655 said:


> hey man you will prob love how uite it will be


Huh???????


----------



## albhb3

unit28;1834651 said:


> Guided Bomb Unit-28 (GBU-28) Bunker Buster - Smart Weapons
> fas.org/man/dod-101/sys/.../gbu-28.htm
> The Guided Bomb Unit-28 (GBU-28) is a special weapon developed for penetrating hardened bunkers
> 
> Lets roll......


they better not use my tax money...

nancy polooosy


----------



## CityGuy

Time to use all of our cool bombs and new weapons we don't know about


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1834647 said:


> Close. I might get the 2015 Mack coming in 2 weeks or so.


Phasing out the work star?


----------



## cbservicesllc

albhb3;1834645 said:


> this is what your getting


Hahahaha...


----------



## CityGuy

It doesn't look like anyone is picking up the game on Thursday either


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1834648 said:


> Depends on if I want to change routes and go up northwest


Do you REALLY want to service all those pricks? (Then you'll be throwing snow back on all my driveways)


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1834665 said:


> Phasing out the work star?


We have 1 and don't like it.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1834670 said:


> Do you REALLY want to service all those pricks? (Then you'll be throwing snow back on all my driveways)


It's mostly mains up there due to non city roads yet. Basically north of the tracks East and west of Vicksburg is not city yet.


----------



## unit28

Hamelfire;1834646 said:


> Unit. Any long range for snow in the cities?


Keep the irrigation blowouts on schedule. 
NWS also talls aboit a cooling trend coming


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1834671 said:


> We have 1 and don't like it.


Shakopee has two, maybe three. Nothing but problems.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1834672 said:


> It's mostly mains up there due to non city roads yet. Basically north of the tracks East and west of Vicksburg is not city yet.


Interesting... thats pretty much the area I service


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1834674 said:


> Shakopee has two, maybe three. Nothing but problems.


We have 1 older Mack that keeps dropping cylinders but the rest an d last year's with definition tank have regular maintenance items.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1834676 said:


> We have 1 older Mack that keeps dropping cylinders but the rest an d last year's with definition tank have regular maintenance items.


Run mostly mack and sterling then?


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1834675 said:


> Interesting... thats pretty much the area I service


Easy to tell. If road has 2 to 3 feet of asphalt out from curb it's not ours yet. If completely flat curb to curb then it's city owned.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1834678 said:


> Run mostly mack and sterling then?


Yup. Phasing out sterling's slowly.


----------



## unit28

Hamelfire;1834661 said:


> Time to use all of our cool bombs and new weapons we don't know about


Both my wife and ,mother n law had worked building circuit boards for guoded missles

All I can say....


----------



## CityGuy

Wild down 2 now


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;1834683 said:


> Both my wife and ,mother n law had worked building circuit boards for guoded missles
> 
> All I can say....


That's cool.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1834675 said:


> Interesting... thats pretty much the area I service


400000 and up houses.


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;1834683 said:


> Both my wife and ,mother n law had worked building circuit boards for guoded missles
> 
> All I can say....


Honeywell? ????


----------



## Camden

Hamelfire;1834684 said:


> Wild down 2 now


Who's in goal?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1834682 said:


> Yup. Phasing out sterling's slowly.


Yup. Don't make them anymore, which seems odd.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1834688 said:


> Honeywell? ????


Guessing so...


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1834691 said:


> Who's in goal?


Brysgolof.......


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1834692 said:


> Yup. Don't make them anymore, which seems odd.


Got bought by Daimler a few years back a and line dumped


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1834696 said:


> Brysgolof.......


Backstrom played first half of game


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1834697 said:


> Got bought by Daimler a few years back a and line dumped


Still seems odd, big seller.


----------



## CityGuy

6 more posts to 6000. I am on a roll


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1834701 said:


> 6 more posts to 6000. I am on a roll


I don't even pay attention to mine.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1834700 said:


> Still seems odd, big seller.


I think freighter bought them out and discontinued to try to even the market.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1834700 said:


> Still seems odd, big seller.


Would not be surprised to see cat be on the state bid soon


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1834702 said:


> I don't even pay attention to mine.


We are all trying to catch you. I would love to hit 10000 by t he end of winter


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1834704 said:


> Would not be surprised to see cat be on the state bid soon


Sweet looking trucks but I hear not very user friendly.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1834686 said:


> 400000 and up houses.


Oh yeah! Couple in Taylor Creek that I do are double or triple that!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cc: Snowguy.... you see St. Paul Park is looking to hire entry level public works at $21.92 / hour, plus benefits?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1834680 said:


> Easy to tell. If road has 2 to 3 feet of asphalt out from curb it's not ours yet. If completely flat curb to curb then it's city owned.


Alright you lost me on that one... I get that if they have the final lift it's done... did you mean 2-3 inches below the curb?


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1834708 said:


> cc: Snowguy.... you see St. Paul Park is looking to hire entry level public works at $21.92 / hour, plus benefits?


Thanks, I saw that yesterday.

I'm sure the job is taken, their just advising for legal reasons.


----------



## qualitycut

To bad they dont have live feed of the bombings


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I see Forest Lake is looking to hire their Public Works director, replacement.

I suppose I should throw an application in????


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1834710 said:


> Thanks, I saw that yesterday.
> 
> I'm sure the job is taken, their just advising for legal reasons.


Yea and then hire internally.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1834706 said:


> Sweet looking trucks but I hear not very user friendly.


Saw one at tow master a few weeks ago getting up fitted


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1834711 said:


> To bad they dont have live feed of the bombings


I wish they did. Not that I am some war guy but I think its legit news. Check youtube as a ton of people over there are posting videos.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1834707 said:


> Oh yeah! Couple in Taylor Creek that I do are double or triple that!


Signs say starting at that. Unreal what they go for


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1834706 said:


> Sweet looking trucks but I hear not very user friendly.


Really? I think they look like toys. Too much plastic.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1834713 said:


> Yea and then hire internally.


Or a nephew...... Bowling partners son...... Neighbor.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1834718 said:


> Really? I think they look like toys. Too much plastic.


I like the look.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1834709 said:


> Alright you lost me on that one... I get that if they have the final lift it's done... did you mean 2-3 inches below the curb?


If the blue coat, first layer of asphalt is on is usually 1 to 2 inches below curb. They go in and smear a layer of asphalt so that the curb don't get chipped. Usually the smear is out 2 to 3 feet from curb


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1834710 said:


> Thanks, I saw that yesterday.
> 
> I'm sure the job is taken, their just advising for legal reasons.


Never hurts to try. That's how I got in


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1834720 said:


> I like the look.


I was wrong. We no longer think alike.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1834723 said:


> Never hurts to try. That's how I got in


Oh I've been trying, I have a wonderfully large collection of "cafe you" letters.

I thought you started as a seasonal?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1834724 said:


> I was wrong. We no longer think alike.


Sorry.......

I'm still going to tell people I worked for you on applications, that cool?

Haha.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1834726 said:


> Oh I've been trying, I have a wonderfully large collection of "cafe you" letters.
> 
> I thought you started as a seasonal?


I did. Guy went on a mission trip I filled his spot and then got hired. Have to just keep applying.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1834721 said:


> If the blue coat, first layer of asphalt is on is usually 1 to 2 inches below curb. They go in and smear a layer of asphalt so that the curb don't get chipped. Usually the smear is out 2 to 3 feet from curb


Ahhhhhhhhhhh I got it now... makes sense... yeah its ridiculous those prices in those neighborhoods


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1834728 said:


> I did. Guy went on a mission trip I filled his spot and then got hired. Have to just keep applying.


Ah, I see....


----------



## CityGuy

64 and clear


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I posted on a facebook page looking for another employee to help with leaves. guy replies with you shop while you work? because I said they need to show up to my shop with a DL. some people I think their minds are on auto pilot


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1834729 said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhh I got it now... makes sense... yeah its ridiculous those prices in those neighborhoods


Looks weird but when you understand why I makes sense


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1834727 said:


> Sorry.......
> 
> I'm still going to tell people I worked for you on applications, that cool?
> 
> Haha.


Oh yeah, no problem. You can run anything and you're an expert in road maintenance and construction.

I am curious what the draw to the city job is if they are paying in the low 20's. Is it the 40 hour work week? Just curious as we have lost some guys to city gigs and it can't be because of the money.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1834730 said:


> Ah, I see....


You looking for parks or streets or utility


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1834734 said:


> Oh yeah, no problem. You can run anything and you're an expert in road maintenance and construction.
> 
> I am curious what the draw to the city job is if they are paying in the low 20's. Is it the 40 hour work week? Just curious as we have lost some guys to city gigs and it can't be because of the money.


Year round guaranteed employment. 40 hours a week. People get burned out 50 to 60 hours a week half a year.
Plus you f up and it's no big deal


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1834734 said:


> Oh yeah, no problem. You can run anything and you're an expert in road maintenance and construction.
> 
> I am curious what the draw to the city job is if they are paying in the low 20's. Is it the 40 hour work week? Just curious as we have lost some guys to city gigs and it can't be because of the money.


First part some truth to, second, I hope you're as good of a liar as me!

Hours and benefits for me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1834735 said:


> You looking for parks or streets or utility


Parks or streets, I don't have a water license and no way to get one.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

According to Dahl I get rain Wednesday early morning


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Guess I need to be friends with someone that has a 20' rolloff.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Great... apparently I live in Money Magazine's 2nd Best Place to Live... Here go my taxes...


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1834752 said:


> Great... apparently I live in Money Magazine's 2nd Best Place to Live... Here go my taxes...


I saw that earlier. I told my parents the same thing that there taxes are going up now.


----------



## Deershack

Sitting in a campground in Spearfish,S.D. Heading for the Devils Lake area tomorrow. Lot of uncut corn and beans yet and a lot dosn't look like it will be ready to cut for at least a coupe of weeks. Will be heading to northern MN later for grouse and some fall colors.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1834739 said:


> Parks or streets, I don't have a water license and no way to get one.


Most city's will hire and sed you to school for them.


----------



## CityGuy

52 and clear


----------



## SnowGuy73

51° calm clear.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Body temp 102 coughing like crazy. Cafe this


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1834774 said:


> Body temp 102 coughing like crazy. Cafe this


Coughing like crazy here but dont think i have a temperature.


----------



## CityGuy

53 and clear, areas of fog


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1834774 said:


> Body temp 102 coughing like crazy. Cafe this


It's going around. Few guys out last few days with that.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1834734 said:


> Oh yeah, no problem. You can run anything and you're an expert in road maintenance and construction.
> 
> I am curious what the draw to the city job is if they are paying in the low 20's. Is it the 40 hour work week? Just curious as we have lost some guys to city gigs and it can't be because of the money.


I also their is a draw to public works jobs by firefighters due to a want to help people and a community.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1834774 said:


> Body temp 102 coughing like crazy. Cafe this


Yeah, welcome to what my kid ended up going through, and now my wife has.

I'll probably have to sleep on the couch tongiht, she was either snoring or coughing last night.


----------



## CityGuy

http://ifirstrowus.eu/sport/ice-hockey.html

Here is a link for Wild hockey. Got it from a friend on fb that supposedly works.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The draw to a city job is the thought you can't be fired, guaranteed weekly check and the benefits, even though they aren't as good as they once were.

And like TK said, it's 35-40 hours per week all year. Not the 40-50-60-80 in the summer, then the 10-15-20-40 per month in the winter.

Plus you actually get paid to take a vacation, and you don't have to worry about if it snows while you'really on vacation.

Most of us do what we do because we don't want to be behind a desk, we want to be outside, or at least working on something if we are inside. 

A city job lets a guy do that, while keeping the income steady.


----------



## CityGuy

I see 3 people got shot overnight in SSS hood.

South is starting to be like North


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1834768 said:


> Most city's will hire and sed you to school for them.


I like to be as qualified as possible going in.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1834785 said:


> I see 3 people got shot overnight in SSS hood.
> 
> South is starting to be like North


Not good..


----------



## SnowGuy73

No dew!...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1834786 said:


> I like to be as qualified as possible going in.


Then instead of applying at all these city jobs, you need to be applying for sewer / water companies.

It'll be the only way you can get your water / sewer licensing without working for the city.

One of my old employees runs Public Works for Stacy. I talked to him about it, thinking I could work with him, take the test and get the license, it would look good on a resume.

It's not that easy, and why most places say you need to get it within a year.


----------



## CityGuy

Kstp has a story on their website about the lack of road salt and the sky rocketing price


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1834786 said:


> I like to be as qualified as possible going in.


True. Sometimes they want people without experience that they can train


----------



## CityGuy

Unreal. We have a guy at work that no one really likes much that just brought in packs of unopened tightly Shiites and is trying to give them away to people. He got them from cleaning out dead people's houses.

Not one person wants them. Personally I think it's gross, plus I am not a tighty whities kinda guy.


----------



## CityGuy

So I see Amazon is going to start collecting sales tax starting in October. That will put a damper on sales.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1834791 said:


> Then instead of applying at all these city jobs, you need to be applying for sewer / water companies.
> 
> It'll be the only way you can get your water / sewer licensing without working for the city.
> 
> One of my old employees runs Public Works for Stacy. I talked to him about it, thinking I could work with him, take the test and get the license, it would look good on a resume.
> 
> It's not that easy, and why most places say you need to get it within a year.


I know, hard to run a business and work 50 hours a week elsewhere.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1834793 said:


> True. Sometimes they want people without experience that they can train


I hear you....


----------



## skorum03

anyone know where I can find a used tailgate for my 2001 f250 around here. Checked the online catalogs of a couple of the st paul salvage yards and they didn't have any. Going to start calling around once places open up at 8


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1834785 said:


> I see 3 people got shot overnight in SSS hood.
> 
> South is starting to be like North


SSS you alive?


----------



## Green Grass

skorum03;1834806 said:


> anyone know where I can find a used tailgate for my 2001 f250 around here. Checked the online catalogs of a couple of the st paul salvage yards and they didn't have any. Going to start calling around once places open up at 8


Look for aftermarket new one's they are usually the same price as used.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;1834806 said:


> anyone know where I can find a used tailgate for my 2001 f250 around here. Checked the online catalogs of a couple of the st paul salvage yards and they didn't have any. Going to start calling around once places open up at 8


Have you checked craigslist? I've seen them on there. Had a white one I was going to buy as a spare when I had my POS. That was last winter


----------



## Camden

skorum03;1834806 said:


> anyone know where I can find a used tailgate for my 2001 f250 around here. Checked the online catalogs of a couple of the st paul salvage yards and they didn't have any. Going to start calling around once places open up at 8


Two places...car-part.com will have one but it might be in another state so shipping could be a killer. Or Keystone Auto will sell you a brand new shell for a very cheap price. You'll need to get it painted and have the hardware installed off of your old one.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/pts/4625560617.htmlhttp://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/pts/4671849435.html

Here's a brand new white one

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/pts/4625560617.html


----------



## skorum03

Green Grass;1834809 said:


> Look for aftermarket new one's they are usually the same price as used.


I will check that out



Camden;1834811 said:


> Two places...car-part.com will have one but it might be in another state so shipping could be a killer. Or Keystone Auto will sell you a brand new shell for a very cheap price. You'll need to get it painted and have the hardware installed off of your old one.


I will check that out too



jimslawnsnow;1834813 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/pts/4625560617.htmlhttp://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/pts/4671849435.html
> 
> Here's a brand new white one
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/pts/4625560617.html


I sent that guy a text like 20 min ago. Hoping to hear back since thats pretty much the only one on there


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If you need the tailgate today, no help.

If the two Jimlawn don't work, they are always popping up on CL, if you can wait a day or week.

I should know.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1834815 said:


> If you need the tailgate today, no help.
> 
> If the two Jimlawn don't work, they are always popping up on CL, if you can wait a day or week.
> 
> I should know.


It can wait, i've been waiting all summer. Haven't used the bed of truck enough to care until now all of a sudden


----------



## NorthernProServ

Have a 1 year old 9.2 power v xt for sale, if anyone is looking for one. Truck is for sale too, 06 f350 with 115k. 

Will split them up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1834819 said:


> Have a 1 year old 9.2 power v xt for sale, if anyone is looking for one. Truck is for sale too, 06 f350 with 115k.
> 
> Will split them up.


You're really really upgrading??


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1834821 said:


> You're really really upgrading??


Yes, we are. One truck and plow is already gone. Was able to work a decent deal on new dxt's, plus you get another 1k from ford for upfit cash. With that, it is pretty much a even trade on the plows.


----------



## qualitycut

Can't find crushed limestone up north all anyone has is crushed river rock. Will that work?


----------



## SnoFarmer

You didn't go fart enough North.
There are thousands of tons of limestone sitting by the dock they load Taconite at.
They load it on to trains that head south with it.

they use limestone as ballast.



qualitycut;1834828 said:


> Can't find crushed limestone up north all anyone has is crushed river rock. Will that work?


----------



## qualitycut

SnoFarmer;1834831 said:


> You didn't go fart enough North.
> There are thousands of tons of limestone sitting by the dock they load Taconite at.
> They load it on to trains that head south with it.
> 
> they use limestone as ballast.


Yea finlayson is where im at.


----------



## SnoFarmer

That would make it a long/expensive haul.

I prefer lime stone too over class5.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1834782 said:


> Yeah, welcome to what my kid ended up going through, and now my wife has.
> 
> I'll probably have to sleep on the couch tongiht, she was either snoring or coughing last night.


Yeah I had to sleep in the recliner upright it was non stop hacking up a lung. Didn't sleep much.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1834842 said:


> Yeah I had to sleep in the recliner upright it was non stop hacking up a lung. Didn't sleep much.


Now I'm out another day, oldest kid needs to be picked up from school.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Now my wife is on her way home at noon. I'm kinda hoping it would snow so I had a real reason to be out of this germ infested hell hole for 40 hours.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1834879 said:


> Now my wife is on her way home at noon. I'm kinda hoping it would snow so I had a real reason to be out of this germ infested hell hole for 40 hours.


Kids are like walking petri dishes. You're screwed!


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1834494 said:


> It will get in there?
> 
> It's 19" from wall to sidewalk, I need to go down 16".


Yes Get a mini that can turn the boom to the side and your good to go.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Roy, you sure can play thick 
I was plowing snow "professionally" long before you were, sonny.

I posted this
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=155557
and the next day or 2 you post basically just the opposite on some other site.
That there is an abundance of salt.

Then you ask, What do you know about salt?
Your arrogance precedes you.

Roy, I made so much money with my "abrasiveness" that I'm retiring and buying a vacation home in Montana at 53yr old,I don't have to work, I have Hobbies that I make beer money from just to keep busy.

yea, my customers love my no nonsense attitude.
I've retained them for 15years and counting.

I have no idea how you retain customers when you kill your customers dogs by plowing them into the pile.
You even bragged about it, then changed your "story" to CYA....

Wow, your the big man you can hire subs to plow cell towers for you in my area.
hint, I'm not building a business, I'm selling out/retiring, why would I want to take on more work?,

If ya want a pissing match take it to that site you are taking in a different direction, what is that direction?
because it looks desolate.
Why are you even here?

we should all bow to you:laughing:
gtfo....



Camden;1834398 said:


> LOL - I don't even know what you're referring to but the bigger question is: What do you know about salt? Or running a professional snow and ice removal business for that matter?
> 
> I'm sure with your abrasive personality customers just line up to have you service them :laughing:
> 
> You know what's funny? I have more accounts in your town that you do and I live 150 miles away. How about this...wake me up when you're not arrogant pr!ck and we'll chat then.
> 
> :waving:


:waving:


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnoFarmer;1834885 said:


> Roy, you sure can play thick.
> I was plowing snow "professionally" long before you were, sonny.
> 
> I posted this
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=155557
> and the next day or 2 you post basically just the opposite on some other site.
> That there is an abundance of salt.
> 
> Then you ask, What do you know about salt?
> Your arrogance precedes you.
> 
> Roy, I made so much money with my "abrasiveness" that I'm retiring and buying a vacation home in Montana at 53yr old,I don't have to work, I have Hobbies that I make beer money from just to keep busy.
> 
> yea, my customers love my no nonsense attitude.
> I've retained them for 15years and counting.
> 
> I have no idea how you retain customers when you kill your customers dogs by plowing them into the pile.
> You even bragged about it, then changed your "story" to CYA....
> 
> Wow, your the big man you can hire subs to plow cell towers for you in my area.
> hint, I'm not building a business, I'm selling out/retiring, why would I want to take on more work?,
> 
> If ya want a pissing match take it to that site you are taking in a different direction, what is that direction?
> because it looks desolate.
> Why are you even here?
> 
> we should all bow to you:laughing:
> gtfo....
> 
> :waving:


Wow, so there's that... 69 and Sunny


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1834886 said:


> Wow, so there's that... 69 and Sunny


Yeah, like I said..... couple from All in the Family.

Almost makes ya think they are the same person, like the couple of times I would talk to myself last winter.


----------



## SnoFarmer

there sure is.
Roy is the.......I'll rebut all of his attacks.
I'll loose no sleep over Royboy and his growing ego.
boy he sure knows more than everyone as he even has accounts over 100mi from his home and in my town too, wow.....egomaniac...

What do ya know it's 69 and sunny here too


cbservicesllc;1834886 said:


> Wow, so there's that... 69 and Sunny


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1834821 said:


> You're really really upgrading??


How much for the 9'2"?


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1834886 said:


> Wow, so there's that... 69 and Sunny


I am feeling the love. How about you cb


----------



## Camden

Thanks for the suggestion, Greenery. Ignored.


----------



## CityGuy

Just going to throw this out there.
Does it really matter who has more accounts or better customer relation? We are all here to learn from each other. It dosnt matter that I am in public works an that most of you are self employed or work for a lawn.and snow contractor. All that matters is that we share our experiences and learn from others mistakes.


----------



## CityGuy

Holy hana it's busy at commercial maple grove.


----------



## CityGuy

Hey Green, going to pick up my paper work at mid tonight. Tentative offer of employment.


----------



## CityGuy

67 mostly sunny.


----------



## CityGuy

God I hate being the wait truck. Feel so useless just sitting here.


----------



## Greenery

Wow, its getting all personal up in here. Doesn't this forum have an ignore option?


----------



## SnowGuy73

A well known company doing a commercial blow out in Shakopee.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1834909 said:


> A well known company doing a commercial blow out in Shakopee.


I'm starting a few tomorrow and the rest of the week


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1834879 said:


> Now my wife is on her way home at noon. I'm kinda hoping it would snow so I had a real reason to be out of this germ infested hell hole for 40 hours.


Your screwed!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Damn wind!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1834911 said:


> I'm starting a few tomorrow and the rest of the week


I wish some of my accounts would get done.... Wet!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1834895 said:


> Just going to throw this out there.
> Does it really matter who has more accounts or better customer relation? We are all here to learn from each other. It dosnt matter that I am in public works an that most of you are self employed or work for a lawn.and snow contractor. All that matters is that we share our experiences and learn from others mistakes.


Yep, you're right...

Also, whole fleet of Cat Skids ready for snow outside of LADC in Rogers


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1834916 said:


> Yep, you're right...
> 
> Also, whole fleet of Cat Skids ready for snow outside of LADC in Rogers


Do they still run John Deere too?


----------



## Camden

Hamelfire;1834895 said:


> Just going to throw this out there.
> Does it really matter who has more accounts or better customer relation? We are all here to learn from each other. It dosnt matter that I am in public works an that most of you are self employed or work for a lawn.and snow contractor. All that matters is that we share our experiences and learn from others mistakes.


You're right. I rarely talk about what sorts of things I've got going on but the guy brings out the worst in me. Sorry for that.



Greenery;1834906 said:


> Wow, its getting all personal up in here. Doesn't this forum have an ignore option?


This is a good idea and I just utilized that option. I'll be a better contributor to this thread from here on out...


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;1834916 said:


> Also, whole fleet of Cat Skids ready for snow outside of LADC in Rogers


These guys are up in my next of the woods plowing Home Depot. They always have nice equipment.


----------



## OC&D

It's a beautiful day to tear siding off my garage. Blech.


----------



## OC&D

Is anyone interested in doing a driveway in Roseville? It's right by Hamline and County Rd B2. I'm going to cut the guy loose but I'd like to give him a referral if possible.


----------



## ryde307

Hamelfire;1834737 said:


> Year round guaranteed employment. 40 hours a week. People get burned out 50 to 60 hours a week half a year.
> Plus you f up and it's no big deal


One issue I have with gov't employees is the last sentence. Not meant to be a shot at you, but shouldn't it be a big deal?



LwnmwrMan22;1834748 said:


> Guess I need to be friends with someone that has a 20' rolloff.


I have a one that's close.



qualitycut;1834776 said:


> Coughing like crazy here but dont think i have a temperature.


 I am just getting over this. It sucked.



Hamelfire;1834801 said:


> So I see Amazon is going to start collecting sales tax starting in October. That will put a damper on sales.


It was only a matter of time. I am sure the internet sales tax is coming. As much as I dislike govt and taxes I think it is needed and a good idea.



Camden;1834924 said:


> These guys are up in my next of the woods plowing Home Depot. They always have nice equipment.


I believe they do all of the HD.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1834917 said:


> Do they still run John Deere too?


Didn't see any Deere



Camden;1834924 said:


> These guys are up in my next of the woods plowing Home Depot. They always have nice equipment.


I think they're pretty much all over... and all nice equipment


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1834924 said:


> These guys are up in my next of the woods plowing Home Depot. They always have nice equipment.


You can always have nice equipment when all you do is lease it yearly.


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;1834934 said:


> One issue I have with gov't employees is the last sentence. Not meant to be a shot at you, but shouldn't it be a big deal?
> 
> I have a one that's close.
> 
> I am just getting over this. It sucked.
> 
> It was only a matter of time. I am sure the internet sales tax is coming. As much as I dislike govt and taxes I think it is needed and a good idea.
> 
> I believe they do all of the HD.


I don't disagree. If you do it, own it.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1834935 said:



> Didn't see any Deere
> 
> I think they're pretty much all over... and all nice equipment


Do they rent or lease a lot of it?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1834942 said:


> Do they rent or lease a lot of it?


Not sure if they lease, or just turn it over.

Used to have 60ish hp tractors, now 262ish Cat skids.


----------



## Camden

Do they self-perform at all of their sites? If so, that's really impressive. Just think about the hundreds of acres they're clearing each storm...wow!


----------



## Camden

Looks like they found that kid from Sartell up at NDSU. How sad. Less than a month ago his parents sent him off to college and now they need to prepare his funeral. Life sure isn't fair.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1834952 said:


> Do they self-perform at all of their sites? If so, that's really impressive. Just think about the hundreds of acres they're clearing each storm...wow!


The stores I see (Home Depot, Kohls) they park 1 piece of equipment and that's what gets used. From first 1" to completion.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1834953 said:


> Looks like they found that kid from Sartell up at NDSU. How sad. Less than a month ago his parents sent him off to college and now they need to prepare his funeral. Life sure isn't fair.


Where and What happend? River?


----------



## Camden

Apparently it was near the Menards in Moorhead. I think most people assumed he fell into or was disposed of in the river but that doesn't sound like that's what happened.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

FWIW, just paid $115 for a pallet of sod out of Robinson's in Lino Lakes.

55 roll pallets.

Much cheaper than the $230 I paid last week out of Hugo.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nice day. ..


----------



## SnowGuy73

Time for a beer!


----------



## CityGuy

71 mostly cloudy


----------



## CityGuy

Anyone know much about a company called cutting edge? Seem to have gotten awful big rather rapidly.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1834916 said:


> Yep, you're right...
> 
> Also, whole fleet of Cat Skids ready for snow outside of LADC in Rogers


Do they or have they leased loaders from penske? Thought I saw them at Carlson on 6 and northwest Blvd last year.


----------



## Deershack

LwnmwrMan22;1834961 said:


> FWIW, just paid $115 for a pallet of sod out of Robinson's in Lino Lakes.
> 
> 55 roll pallets.
> 
> Much cheaper than the $230 I paid last week out of Hugo.


Did you ever check out Lake Elmo sod?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1834976 said:


> Anyone know much about a company called cutting edge? Seem to have gotten awful big rather rapidly.


Yeah they got pretty big. I think there pretty cheap probably why they go off of volume


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Deershack;1834980 said:


> Did you ever check out Lake Elmo sod?


No, mostly because we aren't working in that area.


----------



## Greenery

Hamelfire;1834976 said:


> Anyone know much about a company called cutting edge? Seem to have gotten awful big rather rapidly.


I'm thinking they've been Around for at least ten years or so.


----------



## ryde307

Hamelfire;1834976 said:


> Anyone know much about a company called cutting edge? Seem to have gotten awful big rather rapidly.


Cutting edge has been around awhile but really grew in the last 4-5 years. They have some top management people in the area and seem to know there stuff. 
I believe the owner also owns renovation systems off of 55 and 494. There shop is there also.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1834999 said:


> Cutting edge has been around awhile but really grew in the last 4-5 years. They have some top management people in the area and seem to know there stuff.
> *I believe the owner also owns renovation systems off of 55 and 494. There shop is there also.*


That part would be odd.

I only say that, as RS does alot of the Dominium Management work (both based in Plymouth) but Cutting Edge doesn't do any outdoor property maintenance for them.

It WOULD make sense for RS to have an outdoor maintenance subsidiary though, as they go hand in hand.

Or maybe it's as simple as CE doesn't come over to the NE / E side of the metro.

We're talking the CE with white trucks / trailers with black / red / outlined in silver lettering, right?


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1835003 said:


> That part would be odd.
> 
> I only say that, as RS does alot of the Dominium Management work (both based in Plymouth) but Cutting Edge doesn't do any outdoor property maintenance for them.
> 
> It WOULD make sense for RS to have an outdoor maintenance subsidiary though, as they go hand in hand.
> 
> Or maybe it's as simple as CE doesn't come over to the NE / E side of the metro.
> 
> We're talking the CE with white trucks / trailers with black / red / outlined in silver lettering, right?


Correct. Same CE. I did just come from Little Canada and saw them working off 35w and 36.
I thought that was what I heard. Maybe it is interstate removal that owns RS. One of the larger snow providers does from what I was told. But then again it's just something I heard.


----------



## ryde307

I feel like a creep. But amazing what the internet can find. 
https://www.linkedin.com/pub/ryan-comer/8/b49/658

Impressive what he has done though.


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;1835012 said:


> I feel like a creep. But amazing what the internet can find.
> https://www.linkedin.com/pub/ryan-comer/8/b49/658
> 
> Impressive what he has done though.


Wow... CE was founded in 2009??? I suppose they get a lot of work through the other company though...


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;1834999 said:


> Cutting edge has been around awhile but really grew in the last 4-5 years. They have some top management people in the area and seem to know there stuff.
> I believe the owner also owns renovation systems off of 55 and 494. There shop is there also.


See it most every day. Just seems to be a lot of iron sitting out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Supposed to rain?


----------



## olsonbro

We service a lot of drives in roseville. We have a special program just for roseville drives. If your interested I can pm you our contact info.

UOTE=OC&D;1834931]Is anyone interested in doing a driveway in Roseville? It's right by Hamline and County Rd B2. I'm going to cut the guy loose but I'd like to give him a referral if possible.[/QUOTE]


----------



## olsonbro

True statement, same fellow ones both cutting edge and RS. They really packed on the work over the past few years. Brought in a VP from another large metro lawn Co and they were off to the races. ..

QUOTE=ryde307;1834999]Cutting edge has been around awhile but really grew in the last 4-5 years. They have some top management people in the area and seem to know there stuff. 
I believe the owner also owns renovation systems off of 55 and 494. There shop is there also.[/QUOTE]


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

olsonbro;1835025 said:


> True statement, same fellow ones both cutting edge and RS. They really packed on the work over the past few years. Brought in a VP from another large metro lawn Co and they were off to the races. ..
> 
> QUOTE=ryde307;1834999]Cutting edge has been around awhile but really grew in the last 4-5 years. They have some top management people in the area and seem to know there stuff.
> I believe the owner also owns renovation systems off of 55 and 494. There shop is there also.


[/QUOTE]

See? More guys out of the woodwork. Pretty soon we'll be at full speed.


----------



## olsonbro

See? More guys out of the woodwork. Pretty soon we'll be at full speed.[/QUOTE]

Yup, I'm back on. We've been talking snow now in the office, so I figured it was only fitting to jump back on here to.


----------



## albhb3

Hamelfire;1834737 said:


> Year round guaranteed employment. 40 hours a week. People get burned out 50 to 60 hours a week half a year.
> Plus you f up and it's no big deal


I had a city job once worst job ever
Somethin must be wrong with me been working 50-80 hours a week year round since 2012 it aint that bad
some people just dont have it


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1834897 said:


> Hey Green, going to pick up my paper work at mid tonight. Tentative offer of employment.


For the FD???


----------



## albhb3

See? More guys out of the woodwork. Pretty soon we'll be at full speed.[/QUOTE]

once this thread hits 88 post an hour...


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;1835009 said:


> Correct. Same CE. I did just come from Little Canada and saw them working off 35w and 36.
> I thought that was what I heard. Maybe it is interstate removal that owns RS. One of the larger snow providers does from what I was told. But then again it's just something I heard.


They go all the way out 12 past my place. I know some people who plowed for them and are still waiting on getting paid.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1835038 said:


> I know some people who plowed for them and are still waiting on getting paid.


Oops... subs?


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1835040 said:


> Oops... subs?


Yep...........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1835042 said:


> Yep...........


Well that's too bad..


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;1835035 said:


> I had a city job once worst job ever
> Somethin must be wrong with me been working 50-80 hours a week year round since 2012 it aint that bad
> some people just dont have it


I love it. Get to spend time with the family.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1835036 said:


> For the FD???


Yes sir. Physical time


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;1835037 said:


> See? More guys out of the woodwork. Pretty soon we'll be at full speed.


once this thread hits 88 post an hour...[/QUOTE]

Working on it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1835038 said:


> They go all the way out 12 past my place. I know some people who plowed for them and are still waiting on getting paid.


Seems to be a common problem with bigger companies


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1835052 said:


> Yes sir. Physical time


Just in time for there new truck.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1835052 said:


> Yes sir. Physical time


Good luck!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1835056 said:


> Just in time for there new truck.


Yep. My understanding I may be the only one with cab over set back axle experience


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1835057 said:


> Good luck!


Piece of cake


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1835054 said:


> Seems to be a common problem with bigger companies


No problems here!! Unless I type in the wrong address to get to you.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1835060 said:


> Piece of cake


:bluebounc :bluebounc


----------



## CityGuy

72 and cloudy


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1835065 said:


> :bluebounc :bluebounc


Only took a year and 2 applications to call a fully trained firefighter.


----------



## CityGuy

Fyi 494 north down to 1 lane tomorrow 9 to 1. Rockford to bass lake


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1835067 said:


> Only took a year and 2 applications to call a fully trained firefighter.


I have the same thoughts towards the job I'd like too, its been more than a year......:crying:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

just got word a guy I went to school with died in a motorcycle accident in Colorado yesterday


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1835076 said:


> just got word a guy I went to school with died in a motorcycle accident in Colorado yesterday


That sucks. Sorry to hear


----------



## qualitycut

Hamel,ever hear anything from your buddy at igh fire?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1835076 said:


> just got word a guy I went to school with died in a motorcycle accident in Colorado yesterday


Not good...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snow - how much you want for your pails?


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1835083 said:


> Hamel,ever hear anything from your buddy at igh fire?


Last I heard he was looking for your app.


----------



## albhb3

Hamelfire;1835051 said:


> I love it. Get to spend time with the family.


I still get to spend time I only get 3 maybe 4 hours of sleep a night but its alright


Hamelfire;1835052 said:


> Yes sir. Physical time


dont be surprised to hear spread them again please



Hamelfire;1835069 said:


> Fyi 494 north down to 1 lane tomorrow 9 to 1. Rockford to bass lake


Mother of god!



jimslawnsnow;1835076 said:


> just got word a guy I went to school with died in a motorcycle accident in Colorado yesterday


sorry man... just found out sunday a family friend out of elko suffered a massive heart attack dead before he hit the ground wasnt even 70 wakes wens at 4


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1835083 said:


> Hamel,ever hear anything from your buddy at igh fire?


Just sent him another text. Will let you know what I hear.


----------



## albhb3

I hear theres a fire sale on enclosed trailers at mg save a basement strikes again


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1835092 said:


> Just sent him another text. Will let you know what I hear.


He will say there is no one with the name qualitycut.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1835086 said:


> Snow - how much you want for your pails?


$3.00 each with lids.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamel why did they choose midnight?


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;1835093 said:


> I hear theres a fire sale on enclosed trailers at mg save a basement strikes again


Gustafson trailers building burned today I saw


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1835083 said:


> Hamel,ever hear anything from your buddy at igh fire?


They are hiring 5 maybe 6. Looking at interviews in November. He is going to "help" it along as best he can as a favor to me.

You have filled out a current app in the last few weeks right?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1835096 said:


> He will say there is no one with the name qualitycut.


I have AB's name from a PM.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1835101 said:


> Hamel why did they choose midnight?


Sorry 9 am to 1 pm. forgot my am's and pm's


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;1835093 said:


> I hear theres a fire sale on enclosed trailers at mg save a basement strikes again


What did CB burn down now?


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1835103 said:


> Gustafson trailers building burned today I saw


Was that the smoke near Bass LK RD around 1000 am or so just west of 494?


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1835106 said:


> They are hiring 5 maybe 6. Looking at interviews in November. He is going to "help" it along as best he can as a favor to me.
> 
> You have filled out a current app in the last few weeks right?


Crap, no i sent one in may or june.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1835111 said:


> What did CB burn down now?


No there off hwy 10 in becker


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;1835103 said:


> Gustafson trailers building burned today I saw


crap thats who it was


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1835115 said:


> Was that the smoke near Bass LK RD around 1000 am or so just west of 494?


No there off hwy 10 in becker


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1835116 said:


> Crap, no i sent one in may or june.


Go get one at city hall tomorrow


----------



## CityGuy

Here is a link to online.

http://www.invergroveheights.org/Index.aspx?NID=522


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1835120 said:


> Go get one at city hall tomorrow


Im up north working till friday sometime. Sob.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1835111 said:


> What did CB burn down now?


A house around noon


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1835125 said:


> Im up north working till friday sometime. Sob.


Online link posted for you to apply.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1835115 said:


> Was that the smoke near Bass LK RD around 1000 am or so just west of 494?


No that was a deck fire we had around lunch... little extension inside but not much...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1835127 said:


> A house around noon


Thanks for the assist!


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1835132 said:


> Thanks for the assist!


Didn't know if you where on.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1835132 said:


> Thanks for the assist!


That's a heck of a red run. Lol


----------



## CityGuy

Quality what station are you near


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1835138 said:


> Quality what station are you near


Idk the one on 70th im about 5 blocks away. Cant apply on my phone


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1835136 said:


> That's a heck of a red run. Lol


Yeah yeah yeah, you know what I meant


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1835141 said:


> Idk the one on 70th im about 5 blocks away. Cant apply on my phone


It says open for 1 year. I would get it in asap.


----------



## CityGuy

Anyone hear from SSS today?


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1835149 said:


> It says open for 1 year. I would get it in asap.


You think they would have the one i sent a few months ago when they were not hiring


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1835152 said:


> Anyone hear from SSS today?


I saw one of his trucks this afternoon.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1835152 said:


> Anyone hear from SSS today?


I am starting to think he was involved in the shooting.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1835159 said:


> You think they would have the one i sent a few months ago when they were not hiring


A lot of times if they aren't hiring they go in the circular file... a lot of FD's get 60-70 apps when they are hiring and have to sort through them all...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Who knew the pail business was so lucrative??


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1835182 said:


> Who knew the pail business was so lucrative??


Are they the screw on black lids from Home Depot?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1835169 said:


> I am starting to think he was involved in the shooting.


I'm alive. That shooting was not by my house. Pretty sure I know where it was but a completely different neighborhood. The truth is today just sucked and I had no time to jump into all the arguments. . Then I had a tandem get a full load at the end of the day. Turned out we didn't need a single ounce. Then there was some improvised paving at our shop so I would feel better about spending $800 on asphalt I didn't need. Got home and realized I have no internet......guess I forgot to pay the bill. But wait, I did pay the bill and they made a mistake but I'm still waiting.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1835182 said:


> Who knew the pail business was so lucrative??


So you must have gone with the tailgate unit?


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1835189 said:


> I'm alive. That shooting was not by my house. Pretty sure I know where it was but a completely different neighborhood. The truth is today just sucked and I had no time to jump into all the arguments. . Then I had a tandem get a full load at the end of the day. Turned out we didn't need a single ounce. Then there was some improvised paving at our shop so I would feel better about spending $800 on asphalt I didn't need. Got home and realized I have no internet......guess I forgot to pay the bill. But wait, I did pay the bill and they made a mistake but I'm still waiting.


I need asphalt in my driveway.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1835187 said:


> Are they the screw on black lids from Home Depot?


Nope, food grade so its air tight.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1835194 said:


> I need asphalt in my driveway.


I thought about posting on here that I would give someone a load of mix for free. We were up in Rogers.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1835177 said:


> A lot of times if they aren't hiring they go in the circular file... a lot of FD's get 60-70 apps when they are hiring and have to sort through them all...


So your saying mines not going to get looked at from before?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1835189 said:


> I'm alive. That shooting was not by my house. Pretty sure I know where it was but a completely different neighborhood. The truth is today just sucked and I had no time to jump into all the arguments. . Then I had a tandem get a full load at the end of the day. Turned out we didn't need a single ounce. Then there was some improvised paving at our shop so I would feel better about spending $800 on asphalt I didn't need. Got home and realized I have no internet......guess I forgot to pay the bill. But wait, I did pay the bill and they made a mistake but I'm still waiting.


I saw that tandem I think, around 17:15 heading towards your shop. Had the bed cover pulled!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1835197 said:


> So your saying mines not going to get looked at from before?


Most likely not.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1835193 said:


> So you must have gone with the tailgate unit?


I bought a Boss TGS800 from NorthPro on here.

Can hook it up with one guy. Want to do like cbservices said the other day. Go out and plow, and while other guys are finishing up, go back, hook up the spreader quick and go out and salt.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1835196 said:


> I thought about posting on here that I would give someone a load of mix for free. We were up in Rogers.


I have a large hole in my driveway i need fixed. Or I just need a new driveway.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1835195 said:


> Nope, food grade so its air tight.


Yah, there's about 10-15 ads for food grade pails. One in Somerset by me has 70 with lids for $1 each.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1835198 said:


> I saw that tandem I think, around 17:15 heading towards your shop. Had the bed cover pulled!


That would be the one. 20 minutes later I had it spread out with a snow bucket. I didn't want to unload one of the pavers and all the regular buckets were on trailers.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1835200 said:


> I bought a Boss TGS800 from NorthPro on here.
> 
> Can hook it up with one guy. Want to do like cbservices said the other day. Go out and plow, and while other guys are finishing up, go back, hook up the spreader quick and go out and salt.


I have a snowex and I just put the whole spreader in the back of my truck and put it in the hitch when I need it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1835204 said:


> Yah, there's about 10-15 ads for food grade pails. One in Somerset by me has 70 with lids for $1 each.


Sweet. Sounds like you found your buckets.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1835205 said:


> That would be the one. 20 minutes later I had it spread out with a snow bucket. I didn't want to unload one of the pavers and all the regular buckets were on trailers.


Was that you driving?

Nice truck btw!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1835203 said:


> I have a large hole in my driveway i need fixed. Or I just need a new driveway.


If we get out to lester prairie this fall you can swing by and get some and all least fill the hole.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1835206 said:


> I have a snowex and I just put the whole spreader in the back of my truck and put it in the hitch when I need it.


I was just left mine in the hitch....


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1835204 said:


> Yah, there's about 10-15 ads for food grade pails. One in Somerset by me has 70 with lids for $1 each.


Must be full of cheese curd grease if they are from WI!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1835206 said:



> I have a snowex and I just put the whole spreader in the back of my truck and put it in the hitch when I need it.


This one is a little bigger to be able to do that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;1835211 said:


> Must be full of cheese curd grease if they are from WI!


Boiler antifreeze. Same thing. Those ones weren't food grade.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1835208 said:


> Was that you driving?
> 
> Nice truck btw!


Nope, not me. And thanks, I try to keep everything looking decent (from 20' away).


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1835196 said:


> I thought about posting on here that I would give someone a load of mix for free. We were up in Rogers.


Ahh I think I saw you guys today


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1835216 said:


> Nope, not me. And thanks, I try to keep everything looking decent (from 20' away).


Keep up the good work!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1835218 said:


> Ahh I think I saw you guys today


We were on James road and 147th??

And snowguy I actually paint all of our trucks and equipment. I'm not a professional by any means so that is where the 20' comment comes in but I'm getting better.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1835223 said:


> We were on James road and 147th??
> 
> And sowguy I actually paint all of our trucks and equipment. I'm not a professional by any means so that is where the 20' comment comes in but I'm getting better.


Rustoleum bomb can or a real sprayer?


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1835196 said:


> I thought about posting on here that I would give someone a load of mix for free. We were up in Rogers.


Im few niles from rogers. I would have taken it. Still need drivway fill.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1835223 said:


> We were on James road and 147th??
> 
> And snowguy I actually paint all of our trucks and equipment. I'm not a professional by any means so that is where the 20' comment comes in but I'm getting better.


Looked good to me, but what do I know.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1835227 said:


> Rustoleum bomb can or a real sprayer?


No, I have a really nice gun and use ppg paint.


----------



## SnowGuy73

60% of rain tonight now!

What the....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nice blob to the south west...


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1835223 said:


> We were on James road and 147th??
> 
> And snowguy I actually paint all of our trucks and equipment. I'm not a professional by any means so that is where the 20' comment comes in but I'm getting better.


Yep that was you guys then.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1835195 said:


> Nope, food grade so its air tight.


Those are the best for salt!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1835240 said:


> Yep that was you guys then.


You should've stopped.by and said hi. Next time just look for the angry guy with the shaved head. The wife says I always look angry when I'm working. I say its just my focused look.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1835206 said:


> I have a snowex and I just put the whole spreader in the back of my truck and put it in the hitch when I need it.


What size snowex?


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1835232 said:


> Looked good to me, but what do I know.....


I would like to think you are correct. I've actually painted about forty trucks. No drips, sags, orange peel etc.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1835242 said:


> Those are the best for salt!


Ice fishing too!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1835243 said:


> You should've stopped.by and said hi. Next time just look for the angry guy with the shaved head. The wife says I always look angry when I'm working. I say its just my focused look.


Yeah my house is down by the Hardee's on 101. I'm sure we all have the angry focused look at some point!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1835246 said:


> I would like to think you are correct. I've actually painted about forty trucks. No drips, sags, orange peel etc.


Maybe you should offer that service in the winter.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1835250 said:


> Yeah my house is down by the Hardee's on 101. I'm sure we all have the angry focused look at some point!


I have just the angry look most days.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1835250 said:


> Yeah my house is down by the Hardee's on 101. I'm sure we all have the angry focused look at some point!


Well you were pretty close to us. I could have had a pile of asphalt dumped in your driveway.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SnowGuy73;1835253 said:


> I have just the angry look most days.


This is true I have seen it!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1835257 said:


> This is true I have seen it!


Hahahahah!


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1835244 said:


> What size snowex?


Just a 325.


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;1835257 said:


> This is true I have seen it!


He smilled when I saw him


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1835260 said:


> He smilled when I saw him


That's because you had cash!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1835256 said:


> Well you were pretty close to us. I could have had a pile of asphalt dumped in your driveway.


That would probably stain the concrete under it then


----------



## Drakeslayer

Flip flop is on HGTV


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1835262 said:


> That's because you had cash!


That always helps.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;1835270 said:


> Flip flop is on HGTV


She's pretty good looking!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1835251 said:


> Maybe you should offer that service in the winter.


I've got a couple trucks he could paint!


----------



## Green Grass

Raining here.


----------



## OC&D

olsonbro;1835025 said:


> True statement, same fellow ones both cutting edge and RS. They really packed on the work over the past few years. Brought in a VP from another large metro lawn Co and they were off to the races. ..
> 
> QUOTE=ryde307;1834999]Cutting edge has been around awhile but really grew in the last 4-5 years. They have some top management people in the area and seem to know there stuff.
> I believe the owner also owns renovation systems off of 55 and 494. There shop is there also.


[/QUOTE]

Do it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS now shows rain at 07:00.


----------



## unit28

U.S. Air Force, Navy and Marine Corps aircraft dropped precision-guided missiles on two separate and distinct extremists groups, targeting command-and-control headquarters, barracks, training camps logistical nodes and other sites, defense officials said.

“You are seeing the beginning of a sustained campaign,” Army Lt. Gen. William Mayville, the Joint Staff’s director of operations, told Pentagon reporters Tuesday.

U.S. Air Force, Navy and Marine Corps aircraft dropped precision-guided missiles on two separate and distinct extremists groups, targeting command-and-control headquarters, barracks, training camps logistical nodes and other sites, defense officials said.

“You are seeing the beginning of a sustained campaign,” Army Lt. Gen. William Mayville, the Joint Staff’s director of operations, told Pentagon reporters Tuesday.

Asked about the duration of this campaign, he said: “I would think of it in terms of years.” about the duration of this campaign, he said: “I would think of it in terms of years.




.....,years


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1835159 said:


> You think they would have the one i sent a few months ago when they were not hiring


Government is supposed to keep applications on file for 1 year.


----------



## CityGuy

63 and cloudy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1835243 said:


> You should've stopped.by and said hi. Next time just look for the angry guy with the shaved head. The wife says I always look angry when I'm working. I say its just my focused look.


Mine says the same thing. She never likes meeting for lunch.


----------



## SnowGuy73

61° breezy light rain.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1835189 said:


> I'm alive. That shooting was not by my house. Pretty sure I know where it was but a completely different neighborhood. The truth is today just sucked and I had no time to jump into all the arguments. . Then I had a tandem get a full load at the end of the day. Turned out we didn't need a single ounce. Then there was some improvised paving at our shop so I would feel better about spending $800 on asphalt I didn't need. Got home and realized I have no internet......guess I forgot to pay the bill. But wait, I did pay the bill and they made a mistake but I'm still waiting.


That sucks. Comcast?


----------



## CityGuy

61 light drizzle. Roads are wet.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1835203 said:


> I have a large hole in my driveway i need fixed. Or I just need a new driveway.


Cold mix in a bag from menards


----------



## CityGuy

Drakeslayer;1835211 said:


> Must be full of cheese curd grease if they are from WI!


Love cheese curds. Now I have a craving for them.


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;1835305 said:


> U.S. Air Force, Navy and Marine Corps aircraft dropped precision-guided missiles on two separate and distinct extremists groups, targeting command-and-control headquarters, barracks, training camps logistical nodes and other sites, defense officials said.
> 
> "You are seeing the beginning of a sustained campaign," Army Lt. Gen. William Mayville, the Joint Staff's director of operations, told Pentagon reporters Tuesday.
> 
> U.S. Air Force, Navy and Marine Corps aircraft dropped precision-guided missiles on two separate and distinct extremists groups, targeting command-and-control headquarters, barracks, training camps logistical nodes and other sites, defense officials said.
> 
> "You are seeing the beginning of a sustained campaign," Army Lt. Gen. William Mayville, the Joint Staff's director of operations, told Pentagon reporters Tuesday.
> 
> Asked about the duration of this campaign, he said: "I would think of it in terms of years." about the duration of this campaign, he said: "I would think of it in terms of years.
> 
> .....,years


This is going to cost us billions if not trillions


----------



## CityGuy

Wow it seems darker than normal today.


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like off and on showers for the morning


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1835326 said:


> Wow it seems darker than normal today.


Clouds will do that.....


----------



## CityGuy

61 light showers


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1835331 said:


> Clouds will do that.....


Been cloudy other days lately just seems different today.

Maybe my eyes are messing with me.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1835216 said:


> Nope, not me. And thanks, I try to keep everything looking decent (from 20' away).


That truck I saw few weeks back did look really nice for its age. Mid 80's?


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1835322 said:


> Cold mix in a bag from menards


That stuff is no good. I need a new driveway but that is to much money. You could park a small car in the hole in my driveway.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light rain Chanhassen.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1835337 said:


> That stuff is no good. I need a new driveway but that is to much money. You could park a small car in the hole in my driveway.


Works good as a temporary fix. I plan on using it before winter to fix my lip between garage floor and drive


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1835338 said:


> Light rain Chanhassen.


Misting at the city of


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1835308 said:


> Government is supposed to keep applications on file for 1 year.


Cafe, well i guess am not getting hired.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1835344 said:


> Cafe, well i guess am not getting hired.


When you get back do it online.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1835344 said:


> Cafe, well i guess am not getting hired.


They are not interviewing till November. That tells me you have at least another week to get it in


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1835322 said:


> Cold mix in a bag from menards


Can't do that. Unless you want to be a hack.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1835344 said:


> Cafe, well i guess am not getting hired.


Who do you have as a phone where you can search the internet, but not get pics or apply online when you are north of Hinkley?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1835308 said:


> Government is supposed to keep applications on file for 1 year.


If the process was open... if they said "we're not hiring," they can trash it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1835339 said:


> Works good as a temporary fix. I plan on using it before winter to fix my lip between garage floor and drive


I have parking lots full of it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Must have gotten a lot more rain in Chanhassen last night. Standing water.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1835354 said:


> Must have gotten a lot more rain in Chanhassen last night. Standing water.


Same here. Cafe this!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Completely dry here. Don't even have any dew!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Raining here. Looks to be on and off for a few hours. Still have stuff to do


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1835358 said:


> Completely dry here. Don't even have any dew!


Same here...

Why can't an $18 an hour guy show up on time? Currently 22 minutes late


----------



## ryde307

olsonbro;1835025 said:


> True statement,  same fellow ones both cutting edge and RS. They really packed on the work over the past few years. Brought in a VP from another large metro lawn Co and they were off to the races. ..
> 
> This is what I was hinting at. With my management comment.
> 
> QUOTE=ryde307;1834999]Cutting edge has been around awhile but really grew in the last 4-5 years. They have some top management people in the area and seem to know there stuff.
> I believe the owner also owns renovation systems off of 55 and 494. There shop is there also.


[/QUOTE]



Polarismalibu;1835054 said:


> Seems to be a common problem with bigger companies


This is true. I know people who have been stiffed by almost every big company out there. It makes you wonder is it actually them just stiffing people or is it subs not getting paperwork/documents in as needed and or performance issues? The big guys run alot of people and have systems for all day to day tasks. if the sub doesn't follow they don't get paid like normal and they may be quick to point the finger. 
Or, it really is just some companies like to stiff people.



SnowGuy73;1835354 said:


> Must have gotten a lot more rain in Chanhassen last night. Standing water.


My driveway was half dry when I left so it couldn't have been to much.



cbservicesllc;1835363 said:


> Same here...
> 
> Why can't an $18 an hour guy show up on time? Currently 22 minutes late


You pay well.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1835363 said:


> Same here...
> 
> Why can't an $18 an hour guy show up on time? Currently 22 minutes late


That's why I don'the pay $18 / hour, but I do buy lunch for anyone that works weekends.

My tax guy once told me you're better off to give someone a $100 bill two times per year, than give them a $1 per hour raise. The employee forget about the $1 per hour raise, but they'll brag about you to others that you gave them $100 for a job well done.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1835336 said:


> That truck I saw few weeks back did look really nice for its age. Mid 80's?


Oldest l8000 we have is late nineties before they went to sterling. That style had been around for 30 years though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Had to explain to the crew today why using a Grandstand on a baseball field, while zero turns are sitting on the trailer, is a bad thing.


----------



## SnowGuy73

If all goes as planned, I may be able to lower my blades by 1/4" next week, maybe!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1835372 said:


> If all goes as planned, I may be able to lower my blades by 1/4" next week, maybe!


Things have slowed dramatically for us after the freeze last week.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1835371 said:


> Had to explain to the crew today why using a Grandstand on a baseball field, while zero turns are sitting on the trailer, is a bad thing.


Why do you say that?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1835375 said:


> Why do you say that?


Because the Grandstands are 48" decks and the ZTRS are 60" decks.

Not to mention the slower ground speed.

Use the Grandstands on the 400-5000 Sq ft areas around the buildings at the schools. Use the ZTRS where you can throw grass anywhere you want.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1835380 said:


> Because the Grandstands are 48" decks and the ZTRS are 60" decks.
> 
> Not to mention the slower ground speed.
> 
> Use the Grandstands on the 400-5000 Sq ft areas around the buildings at the schools. Use the ZTRS where you can throw grass anywhere you want.


Makes sense. That was my guess. I wasn't sure if you meant it as in cut quality or something. I do notice the standers tend to bounce more on uneven lawns.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1835387 said:


> Makes sense. That was my guess. I wasn't sure if you meant it as in cut quality or something. I do notice the standers tend to bounce more on uneven lawns.


The cut too, but just the size.

The guys have a tendency to gravitate to the Grandstands for whatever reason.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1835373 said:


> Things have slowed dramatically for us after the freeze last week.


Still growing here.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1835388 said:


> The cut too, but just the size.
> 
> The guys have a tendency to gravitate to the Grandstands for whatever reason.


That's weird. I'd rather sit on a rider than stand any day.


----------



## ryde307

OC&D;1835390 said:


> That's weird. I'd rather sit on a rider than stand any day.


I have a bad back so prefer to stand. A few would only sit if possible. Some of the others prefer to stand.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1835390 said:


> That's weird. I'd rather sit on a rider than stand any day.


I too would rather sit, once I've started.

I can see where it's easy to just setup in the platform and go work. The Grandstands aren't too bad to just stand there.

I think the ZTR, with having to climb on it, sit down, then get up each time to get garbage.....

I used to have garbage grabbers and buckets, but they keep disappearing, so screw them. They can climb on and off the mower.


----------



## Polarismalibu

OC&D;1835390 said:


> That's weird. I'd rather sit on a rider than stand any day.


I like my stander better then my ztr


----------



## skorum03

Non stop Light rain since I woke up this morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

3 mowers, 3 different broken belts.

1 on the tractor's tri-deck, one hydro belt on a ZTR, one deck belt on a grandstand. 

Monday 2 trimmers went down at the same time.

Be nice to spread stuff out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1835390 said:


> That's weird. I'd rather sit on a rider than stand any day.


I'm a stand up guy, myself.


----------



## Polarismalibu

8 pallets of block if heavy in the dump trailer lol


----------



## SnowGuy73

On and off sprinkles here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1835432 said:


> On and off sprinkles here.


Same on the north side now too.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1835423 said:


> 3 mowers, 3 different broken belts.
> 
> 1 on the tractor's tri-deck, one hydro belt on a ZTR, one deck belt on a grandstand.
> 
> Monday 2 trimmers went down at the same time.
> 
> Be nice to spread stuff out.


Do you keep that many spare belts and parts on hand?


----------



## ryde307

Polarismalibu;1835431 said:


> 8 pallets of block if heavy in the dump trailer lol


You either have a massive HD dump trailer or are a bit overweight. How do you even fit 8 Pallets in a dump trailer?


----------



## ryde307

Is anyone going to the MNLA snow day next week?


----------



## skorum03

ryde307;1835446 said:


> You either have a massive HD dump trailer or are a bit overweight. How do you even fit 8 Pallets in a dump trailer?


A friend of mine has a dump trailer with the fold down sides that can fit 6 pallets easily.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1835439 said:


> Do you keep that many spare belts and parts on hand?


No. But I've had the belts for an hour now.

Grandstand is back and running, but this hydro on the Ferris is getting the best of me.

Trying to get the right angle to get the tension spring back on is near impossie.

I can get within 1/4", but I can'tell get the spring to catch.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Can't get it over the edge.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Clearing in Shakopee.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1835455 said:


> Can't get it over the edge.


You can't loosen that eye bolt?


----------



## NorthernProServ

skorum03;1835451 said:



> A friend of mine has a dump trailer with the fold down sides that can fit 6 pallets easily.


A deck over dump is nice for loading pallets like that, hoverever I believe they are even higher then a standred dump which is around 30"


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1835452 said:


> Grandstand is back and running, but this hydro on the Ferris is getting the best of me.


Is that Ferris hydro completey gone ?


----------



## NorthernProServ

60 here with clouds, perfect.


----------



## Polarismalibu

ryde307;1835446 said:


> You either have a massive HD dump trailer or are a bit overweight. How do you even fit 8 Pallets in a dump trailer?


Stacked them two high in my 16ft low pro lol. Might have been a hair over weight


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1835462 said:


> Is that Ferris hydro completey gone ?


No, tore out the belt.

Got a new belt in, but the motor is still rumbling.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1835459 said:


> You can't loosen that eye bolt?


No, somehow the end has been bent so I can'tell loosen the nut.

I eventually got it, but about took my arm, hand, eye and every other part of my body out 4 different times when the spring popped off.

Don't know why it has to be THAT tight.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1835469 said:


> No, somehow the end has been bent so I can'tell loosen the nut.
> 
> I eventually got it, but about took my arm, hand, eye and every other part of my body out 4 different times when the spring popped off.
> 
> Don't know why it has to be THAT tight.


Maybe That's why the belt went.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1835473 said:


> Maybe That's why the belt went.


Could easily be. Seems strange that we've dropped 2 deck belts and a hydro belt in 400 houRS with this mower.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Looks like we are about to get wet


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got everything running. Mow 10 minutes with the tractor, drop a spindle.

About time though, mower is 10 years old.

Oh well.


----------



## CityGuy

62 and cloudy


----------



## SnowGuy73

Heavy mist in Chaska.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Cafe this.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1835520 said:


> Cafe this.


Time for a white Russian or three!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1835521 said:


> Time for a white Russian or three!


I will stick to blue mountains.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Turning into "one of those days". SO glad it isn't snowing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Any of you that run spreaders, anyone run one of the wireless kits from Snowplow plus in Buffalo?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1835540 said:


> I will stick to blue mountains.


I'm into those too!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1835475 said:


> Could easily be. Seems strange that we've dropped 2 deck belts and a hydro belt in 400 houRS with this mower.


Yeah, sounds odd...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1835556 said:


> Any of you that run spreaders, anyone run one of the wireless kits from Snowplow plus in Buffalo?


Hey good question!


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1835556 said:


> Any of you that run spreaders, anyone run one of the wireless kits from Snowplow plus in Buffalo?


I always wondered about those. They look sweet


----------



## SnowGuy73

Heavy mist again.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1835579 said:


> Hey good question!


Yeah, don't worry, I'll do your footwork.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I got an email to adjust my pricing for removing those vines in St. Paul in the courtyard.

That project was supposed to be done 3 weeks ago per construction timeline.

They are asking for new numbers now.


----------



## CityGuy

63 and cloudy


----------



## SSS Inc.

Stupid cafeing century link!!!!! Thanks for wasting an hour of my life you cafeing cafe-ers. Cafe!


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1835623 said:


> Stupid cafeing century link!!!!! Thanks for wasting an hour of my life you cafeing cafe-ers. Cafe!


They're horrible service providers but they're great to plow for!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1835623 said:


> Stupid cafeing century link!!!!! Thanks for wasting an hour of my life you cafeing cafe-ers. Cafe!


Comcast buy them out too?


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1835555 said:


> Turning into "one of those days". SO glad it isn't snowing.


Yes. I agree. 
Battery started flashing this evening, voltage slowly dropping & dropped trailer off & then got a mile from where I park equipment at and lost all gauges & lights at about 7:40pm. Barely made it the next couple miles home to get it in the driveway. Alternator is dead. 
Cafe! Tired of having issues with this truck but it is getting old & up there in miles. Hoping to get it sold very soon and board a plane to Texas to buy my next one (found exactly what I want as far as interior & exterior colors/features, body style, diesel, etc.) next Friday.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1835623 said:


> Stupid cafeing century link!!!!! Thanks for wasting an hour of my life you cafeing cafe-ers. Cafe!


I feel the same way about comcast right now. Just got my bill and my last three months payments didn't get credited. Checked my bank account to make sure they where paid and sure enough they were. Now they have me on hold. Guess there trying delay getting yelled at


----------



## SSS Inc.

Sat on the phone for an hour trying to get to the bottom of why I am disconnected and was on hold at one point for a half hour. Finally the guy came back on and said I will call you when its working so you don't have to sit on the phone. Gee, thanks for call back Ned you cafe-er.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1835633 said:


> I feel the same way about comcast right now. Just got my bill and my last three months payments didn't get credited. Checked my bank account to make sure they where paid and sure enough they were. Now they have me on hold. Guess there trying delay getting yelled at


Ha!

Same thing happened to a buddy of mine, he was just talking about it yesterday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1835634 said:


> Gee, thanks for call back Ned you cafe-er.


Hahahahah!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1835633 said:


> I feel the same way about comcast right now. Just got my bill and my last three months payments didn't get credited. Checked my bank account to make sure they where paid and sure enough they were. Now they have me on hold. Guess there trying delay getting yelled at


Same thing here. They disconnected but then discovered I'm paid up. Is it really that hard to hit the reconnect button???


----------



## SSS Inc.

To top it off i'm using sprint to post on here. I'm surprised this works. 

At least the big brother finale is on!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1835639 said:


> To top it off i'm using sprint to post on here. I'm surprised this works!


That's shocking!


----------



## IDST

What would you guys guess for a 1/2 trigger how many events we get round here? 18-22?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jagext;1835644 said:


> What would you guys guess for a 1/2 trigger how many events we get round here? 18-22?


I use 20 for my 1".

I'd have to be at 25-30 on a 1/2".


----------



## Polarismalibu

jagext;1835644 said:


> What would you guys guess for a 1/2 trigger how many events we get round here? 18-22?


I think Lwnmwr had 22 in December alone last year


----------



## IDST

LwnmwrMan22;1835556 said:


> Any of you that run spreaders, anyone run one of the wireless kits from Snowplow plus in Buffalo?


I do. works great. Only one season on it though


----------



## SSS Inc.

jagext;1835644 said:


> What would you guys guess for a 1/2 trigger how many events we get round here? 18-22?


Dang. That's a low trigger.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1835596 said:


> Yeah, don't worry, I'll do your footwork.


Thanks! Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

jagext;1835644 said:


> What would you guys guess for a 1/2 trigger how many events we get round here? 18-22?


At least 25.


----------



## IDST

SSS Inc.;1835652 said:


> Dang. That's a low trigger.


1/2" on sidewalks 1" drive and lot.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jagext;1835655 said:


> 1/2" on sidewalks 1" drive and lot.


I'd think walks would be zero tolerance.


----------



## IDST

SnowGuy73;1835656 said:


> I'd think walks would be zero tolerance.


Yeah pretty much. all my contracts are two inch presently with just a couple one inch.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jagext;1835658 said:


> Yeah pretty much. all my contracts are two inch presently with just a couple one inch.


Ya, if its per time just show up and bill them.

I would any ways!


----------



## SSS Inc.

jagext;1835658 said:


> Yeah pretty much. all my contracts are two inch presently with just a couple one inch.


Which means you'll be plowing this job and only this job many times. It better be big if its the only one you'll be hitting most nights.


----------



## IDST

SSS Inc.;1835663 said:


> Which means you'll be plowing this job and only this job many times. It better be big if its the only one you'll be hitting most nights.


18,000 square feet of sidewalks on Hiawatha


----------



## SSS Inc.

jagext;1835665 said:


> 18,000 square feet of sidewalks on Hiawatha


Oh the one you were talking about before. Then its probably worth it for ya.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1835649 said:


> I think Lwnmwr had 22 in December alone last year


Very close. Started Dec. 3 and plowed most of December. Jan / Feb weren't TOO bad, just cold, then constant plowing of 6"+ snows until May 5.


----------



## qualitycut

Just fell in love with a waitress up north.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1835678 said:


> Just fell in love with a waitress up north.


Don't tell the GF


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1835678 said:


> Just fell in love with a waitress up north.


Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1835681 said:


> Don't tell the GF


Unless she's into that!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1835669 said:


> Very close. Started Dec. 3 and plowed most of December. Jan / Feb weren't TOO bad, just cold, then constant plowing of 6"+ snows until May 5.


Are you sure you had snow may 5th of this year?


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;1835683 said:


> Unless she's into that!!


Wouldn't that be the life?


----------



## IDST

Ok guys here is what i come up with for the property I was talking about earlier (like 5000 posts ago) 

18000 square feet of sidewalks 1/2" trigger with salt/calcium chloride.
2.5 hours hand work
1.5 hours toolcat
Salt
$15000

Drive and small lot pushing snow to empty lot on property with salt. one inch trigger.
3 hours plus salt
$10,000

Out of line?? close??
Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1835687 said:


> Are you sure you had snow may 5th of this year?


I'm thinking April 17th was the last one


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1835688 said:


> Wouldn't that be the life?


Yea then it wouldn't even be like having a girlfriend.


----------



## unit28

https://ready.arl.noaa.gov/data/forecast/grads/gfslr/panel6/plt10.gif

Brrrr


----------



## CityGuy

61 and cloudy


----------



## SnowGuy73

61° calm overcast.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm back down below 80° this weekend.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1835687 said:


> Are you sure you had snow may 5th of this year?


Gee, I don't know.....I guess I'd better go dig out my invoicing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1835690 said:


> I'm thinking April 17th was the last one


You're kidding, right?

I think you plowed for me 3 times after that.


----------



## CityGuy

60 and cloudy


----------



## TKLAWN

Guessing a heavy dew morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1835731 said:


> Guessing a heavy dew morning.


You are correct, sir.


----------



## CityGuy

Missed a step this morning and rolled my ankle. Wow is it throbbing even with 4 Advil and a wrap


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1835623 said:


> Stupid cafeing century link!!!!! Thanks for wasting an hour of my life you cafeing cafe-ers. Cafe!


I hated their services. Customer service sucks too.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1835628 said:


> Comcast buy them out too?


Ha..........

Sounds about right.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1835735 said:


> Missed a step this morning and rolled my ankle. Wow is it throbbing even with 4 Advil and a wrap


Work comp!


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1835639 said:


> To top it off i'm using sprint to post on here. I'm surprised this works.
> 
> At least the big brother finale is on!


Sprint working? Give it 10 minutes


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1835738 said:


> Work comp!


Too bad I did it at home.

Put me on my knees


----------



## jimslawnsnow

No dew no dew


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1835740 said:


> Too bad I did it at home.
> 
> Put me on my knees


I saw you fall out of the dump truck.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1835735 said:


> Missed a step this morning and rolled my ankle. Wow is it throbbing even with 4 Advil and a wrap


That's how I broke my left foot.

Missed the bottom stair going into the foyer, broke the bone going down the outside of my left foot in 2 spots.

Still have a plate and pins in place.


----------



## Green Grass

jagext;1835689 said:


> Ok guys here is what i come up with for the property I was talking about earlier (like 5000 posts ago)
> 
> 18000 square feet of sidewalks 1/2" trigger with salt/calcium chloride.
> 2.5 hours hand work
> 1.5 hours toolcat
> Salt
> $15000
> 
> Drive and small lot pushing snow to empty lot on property with salt. one inch trigger.
> 3 hours plus salt
> $10,000
> 
> Out of line?? close??
> Any help would be appreciated!


I am guessing that is the year price. Seems fair maybe a touch high.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1835744 said:


> I am guessing that is the year price. Seems fair maybe a touch high.


SEEMS fair, I'm guessing it'll go for less than $1500 per month for 5 months.

That price would be $5,000 per month for 5 months. My entire school district is less than $5,000 per month.

However I also don't salt the district.


----------



## Greenery

jimslawnsnow;1835687 said:


> Are you sure you had snow may 5th of this year?


You gotta remember, he gets twice the amount of snow up where he's at compared to the metro.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1835687 said:


> Are you sure you had snow may 5th of this year?


I definitely remember snow in May this year... not plowable for me, but if Lwnmwrman is North of me...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1835751 said:


> You gotta remember, he gets twice the amount of snow up where he's at compared to the metro.


We had 92" last year, compared to the official number from NWS was at 72,76" somewhere in there.

Bano, MNPLOWCO, Quality, Polaris, they all ran some of my last storms and can attest to the amounts we had, say at my schools, compared to stuff we had at 694.

Our baseball team had 1 home game on their home field all season, the final game of the year.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1835740 said:


> Too bad I did it at home.
> 
> Put me on my knees


Well that sucks!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Something in the air today.... Hotties everywhere!!!


----------



## IDST

Green Grass;1835744 said:


> I am guessing that is the year price. Seems fair maybe a touch high.


I'm worried about calcium pricing this year. I will be using a spreader on the back of the toolcat. bagged calcium is what they want on sidewalks 10 bags per app x 25 apps x $15/bag $4,000 in salt cost just for the sidewalks. figuring 2200 Square feet per bag.

I need to find a supplier for my bagged product this winter.


----------



## IDST

61 and kinda humid in WBL


----------



## SnowGuy73

jagext;1835776 said:


> 61 and kinda humid in WBL


Same, defiantly moist air.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Northern Salt mailed out $6.58 per bag if picked up before October 31.

That was for the stuff down to -20.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Anyone going to the auction tonight?


----------



## Camden

jagext;1835689 said:


> Ok guys here is what i come up with for the property I was talking about earlier (like 5000 posts ago)
> 
> 18000 square feet of sidewalks 1/2" trigger with salt/calcium chloride.
> 2.5 hours hand work
> 1.5 hours toolcat
> Salt
> $15000
> 
> Drive and small lot pushing snow to empty lot on property with salt. one inch trigger.
> 3 hours plus salt
> $10,000
> 
> Out of line?? close??
> Any help would be appreciated!


I think these prices are extremely high. I crunched some numbers...

Sidewalk guy: 2.5hrs x 25 events x $45/hr = $2812.50

Toolcat: 1.5hrs x 25 events x $100/hr = $3750

Salt: ~300lbs x 25 events x $150 = $3750

All total you're looking at $10312.50. If I'm low on hourly rates go ahead and adjust those but even if you jack them up quite a bit you're still going to come in high.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1835797 said:


> I think these prices are extremely high. I crunched some numbers...
> 
> Sidewalk guy: 2.5hrs x 25 events x $45/hr = $2812.50
> 
> Toolcat: 1.5hrs x 25 events x $100/hr = $3750
> 
> Salt: ~300lbs x 25 events x $150 = $3750
> 
> All total you're looking at $10312.50. If I'm low on hourly rates go ahead and adjust those but even if you jack them up quite a bit you're still going to come in high.


Sweet. I was higher than moneybags Camden 

I was at $7500 for 5 months (although I would push for $1500 for 6 months the way winters are trending).

Then $4,000 for salt, although I'm going the pail route or totes and using bull to cut my purchase price by 60%. Then salt cost would be $2,000.

I'd still be at $2,000-$2,500 per month and would probably still get beat.

Obviously we haven't seen the property.

And I'm by no means saying you won'the get the property at your number, just following with Camden on how guys get there.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1835796 said:


> Anyone going to the auction tonight?


Doubt it....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Jagext.... you say 3 hours to push a drive and small lot. What's a small lot?

To me, that's a bank, fast food place. 3 hours? It would help to see.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Apparently Iraq is going to blow up our subway system and in Paris also

http://kstp.com/news/stories/s3571227.shtml


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1835806 said:


> Sweet. I was higher than moneybags Camden
> 
> I was at $7500 for 5 months (although I would push for $1500 for 6 months the way winters are trending).
> 
> Then $4,000 for salt, although I'm going the pail route or totes and using bull to cut my purchase price by 60%. Then salt cost would be $2,000.
> 
> I'd still be at $2,000-$2,500 per month and would probably still get beat.
> 
> Obviously we haven't seen the property.
> 
> And I'm by no means saying you won'the get the property at your number, just following with Camden on how guys get there.


Just to follow up, I only pulled apart the #s for sidewalks. I didn't touch his plowing figure.

Am I on the money for hourly rates? I'm not at $45/hr for a shoveler here but I figured down there that's where it's at. I figured a Toolcat would be in the $100/hr range so that's what I went with. I could be way off on that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1835809 said:


> Doubt it....


I'm trying to decide if I should go to look... I will be in Chaska this afternoon anyway so I might.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1835817 said:


> I'm trying to decide if I should go to look... I will be in Chaska this afternoon anyway so I might.


I don't need anything so I doubt I will go


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1835818 said:


> I don't need anything so I doubt I will go


I don't either. I just like to bs with the other donkeys out there and people watch.

I think I will go, nothing else to do.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1835816 said:


> Just to follow up, I only pulled apart the #s for sidewalks. I didn't touch his plowing figure.
> 
> Am I on the money for hourly rates? I'm not at $45/hr for a shoveler here but I figured down there that's where it's at. I figured a Toolcat would be in the $100/hr range so that's what I went with. I could be way off on that.


I don't think you'received too far off. Could be a little light on the shoveler, but I don't think too far off.


----------



## IDST

Camden;1835797 said:


> I think these prices are extremely high. I crunched some numbers...
> 
> Sidewalk guy: 2.5hrs x 25 events x $45/hr = $2812.50
> 
> Toolcat: 1.5hrs x 25 events x $100/hr = $3750
> 
> Salt: ~300lbs x 25 events x $150 = $3750
> 
> All total you're looking at $10312.50. If I'm low on hourly rates go ahead and adjust those but even if you jack them up quite a bit you're still going to come in high.


Just got some numbers on salt so my salt price is about 25% too high. 150/hr on toolcat with blower/sweeper and i was at 60 on shoveler.


----------



## IDST

LwnmwrMan22;1835810 said:


> Jagext.... you say 3 hours to push a drive and small lot. What's a small lot?
> 
> To me, that's a bank, fast food place. 3 hours? It would help to see.


small lot is about 200x30 feet on average. road i measured out of curiosity at 1000 feet. Problem is there is no where to put snow. It all has to be pushed down the road to an empty lot. So my numbers there come from toolcat pushing lot out to road and truck pushing down to empty lot. You also have to figure i need that lot I am putting the snow needs to be plowed as well to get the snow piled for the season.


----------



## IDST

So you all know the address is 3845 hiawatha used to be a grainary i believe. I'm not sure how to post a pic of the place. On google it doesn't show all the walks yet. 
snow needs to be pushed from the south road all the way up the East side road to the empty lot with all the cars parked on it.


----------



## IDST

where and what is the auction everyone is talking about at?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jagext;1835829 said:


> where and what is the auction everyone is talking about at?


New Germany, radde auction. I think 16:00.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jagext;1835827 said:


> small lot is about 200x30 feet on average. road i measured out of curiosity at 1000 feet. Problem is there is no where to put snow. It all has to be pushed down the road to an empty lot. So my numbers there come from toolcat pushing lot out to road and truck pushing down to empty lot. You also have to figure i need that lot I am putting the snow needs to be plowed as well to get the snow piled for the season.


Are they stipulating the lot be plowed with a Tool Cat?

Can the lot be plowed with a truck faster?

Not saying you have to, but just because you have a Toolcat that you want to use on the lot for $150 / hour, that doesn't mean another contractor isn't going to do the lot with a truck at $75-80, and in 1/2 the time.

Not saying you'really wrong, you can'take get that money, etc., just kinda playing devil's advocate I guess.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1835834 said:


> New Germany, radde auction. I think 16:00.


You are correct sir. Maybe i will head over.


----------



## snowman55

I have not seen the property and maybe I would do it with different equipment or maybe you are high on labor but with your numbers...I think your pretty close I would be

2.5 hand labor x $55.00= $137.50x31 =$4262.50
2 hours toolcat (gotta get paid to transport it)x$150x31= $9300
300# icemelt x $1/lb applied x 25 =$7500
total walks = $21,062.50

Ok so here is my reasoning
1) hand labor is increasingly hard to find ( what would it take to get SSS to shovel?)
2) 1/2 inch trigger will want to be serviced throughout the storm it will be shoveled more like 31 times not just the 25 events we will have.
3) Moving a piece of equipment like the tool cat is dangerous and costly, I wouldn't do it for less than 2 billable hours.
4) Ice melt is a pain in the ass. It is not just the $7-$10-$15 per 50# bag you pay, I need to get paid for everything else I have to do with that bag of icemelt: you have to source it, pay for it, store it, load it in your truck, apply it, dispose of the bags, have loss due to ripped bags, ruin gloves, have spills in your truck, etc. guys don't charge near enough for this service, I normally charge $2/lb applied.

obviously I would not win this bid at my prices, but that's fine you guys can have it. If I am doing this kind of work I am going to get paid for it, turn a profit, and be able to pay my guys well to do it. 

Don't undervalue what your services are worth. Snow removal It is inconsistant hard work at a drop of a hat, income is based on mother nature, we work in dangerous miserable conditions, equipment is expensive and takes a beating, we give up holidays, vacations, and family time, we suffer sleep deprivation, we moniter and predict weather better than most meteorologists, every year many of us are injured and some die. 

I love snow removal and the challenges it brings but I am going to get paid for it, or stay in my nice warm bed. Please help me by raising your prices.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1835840 said:


> You are correct sir. Maybe i will head over.


Sweet.

Ryde is normally there as well.


----------



## IDST

LwnmwrMan22;1835837 said:


> Are they stipulating the lot be plowed with a Tool Cat?
> 
> Can the lot be plowed with a truck faster?
> 
> Not saying you have to, but just because you have a Toolcat that you want to use on the lot for $150 / hour, that doesn't mean another contractor isn't going to do the lot with a truck at $75-80, and in 1/2 the time.
> 
> Not saying you'really wrong, you can'take get that money, etc., just kinda playing devil's advocate I guess.


I estimated 3 hours on lot including travel, salting. I know I can do the lot and drive in an hour with the truck but with the service they are looking for I figured three hours. I can do the lot in and drive in twenty minutes if I had somewhere to put the snow.


----------



## NorthernProServ

jagext;1835776 said:


> 61 and kinda humid in WBL


Sun is hot today !!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;1835845 said:


> I have not seen the property and maybe I would do it with different equipment or maybe you are high on labor but with your numbers...I think your pretty close I would be
> 
> 2.5 hand labor x $55.00= $137.50x31 =$4262.50
> 2 hours toolcat (gotta get paid to transport it)x$150x31= $9300
> 300# icemelt x $1/lb applied x 25 =$7500
> total walks = $21,062.50
> 
> Ok so here is my reasoning
> 1) hand labor is increasingly hard to find ( what would it take to get SSS to shovel?)
> 2) 1/2 inch trigger will want to be serviced throughout the storm it will be shoveled more like 31 times not just the 25 events we will have.
> 3) Moving a piece of equipment like the tool cat is dangerous and costly, I wouldn't do it for less than 2 billable hours.
> 4) Ice melt is a pain in the ass. It is not just the $7-$10-$15 per 50# bag you pay, I need to get paid for everything else I have to do with that bag of icemelt: you have to source it, pay for it, store it, load it in your truck, apply it, dispose of the bags, have loss due to ripped bags, ruin gloves, have spills in your truck, etc. guys don't charge near enough for this service, I normally charge $2/lb applied.
> 
> obviously I would not win this bid at my prices, but that's fine you guys can have it. If I am doing this kind of work I am going to get paid for it, turn a profit, and be able to pay my guys well to do it.
> 
> Don't undervalue what your services are worth. Snow removal It is inconsistant hard work at a drop of a hat, income is based on mother nature, we work in dangerous miserable conditions, equipment is expensive and takes a beating, we give up holidays, vacations, and family time, we suffer sleep deprivation, we moniter and predict weather better than most meteorologists, every year many of us are injured and some die.
> 
> I love snow removal and the challenges it brings but I am going to get paid for it, or stay in my nice warm bed. Please help me by raising your prices.


And that, is why you have to come up with your own numbers.

I've lost 6 accounts already due to lower bids.

I put in 6 other bids and have been laughed at on two of them, the other 4, haven't heard from.

I want to know if it HAS to get done with a Toolcat / Skid steer. If not, then you have to convince the property why they need to pay more to get done with the slower piece of equipment.

If it's tight, or if the property can be done faster, then fine. Hopefully you can get $150 / hour for your Toolcat plus time to haul it.

My schools, I was paid $10,000 more last year than they've paid per year since 2008. Even at that I was low bid of 3. All 3 within $1,500 of each other for the year.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jagext;1835850 said:


> I estimated 3 hours on lot including travel, salting. I know I can do the lot and drive in an hour with the truck but with the service they are looking for I figured three hours. I can do the lot in and drive in twenty minutes if I had somewhere to put the snow.


I see. Then yeah, Git 'R Done!!


----------



## Ranger620

snowman55;1835845 said:


> I have not seen the property and maybe I would do it with different equipment or maybe you are high on labor but with your numbers...I think your pretty close I would be
> 
> 2.5 hand labor x $55.00= $137.50x31 =$4262.50
> 2 hours toolcat (gotta get paid to transport it)x$150x31= $9300
> 300# icemelt x $1/lb applied x 25 =$7500
> total walks = $21,062.50
> 
> Ok so here is my reasoning
> 1) hand labor is increasingly hard to find ( what would it take to get SSS to shovel?)
> 2) 1/2 inch trigger will want to be serviced throughout the storm it will be shoveled more like 31 times not just the 25 events we will have.
> 3) Moving a piece of equipment like the tool cat is dangerous and costly, I wouldn't do it for less than 2 billable hours.
> 4) Ice melt is a pain in the ass. It is not just the $7-$10-$15 per 50# bag you pay, I need to get paid for everything else I have to do with that bag of icemelt: you have to source it, pay for it, store it, load it in your truck, apply it, dispose of the bags, have loss due to ripped bags, ruin gloves, have spills in your truck, etc. guys don't charge near enough for this service, I normally charge $2/lb applied.
> 
> obviously I would not win this bid at my prices, but that's fine you guys can have it. If I am doing this kind of work I am going to get paid for it, turn a profit, and be able to pay my guys well to do it.
> 
> Don't undervalue what your services are worth. Snow removal It is inconsistant hard work at a drop of a hat, income is based on mother nature, we work in dangerous miserable conditions, equipment is expensive and takes a beating, we give up holidays, vacations, and family time, we suffer sleep deprivation, we moniter and predict weather better than most meteorologists, every year many of us are injured and some die.
> 
> I love snow removal and the challenges it brings but I am going to get paid for it, or stay in my nice warm bed. Please help me by raising your prices.


Well said.


----------



## tacovic

Does anyone have a good company they use in the cities to advertise with? Door hangers specifically. The more services they offer the better.


----------



## SnowGuy73

tacovic;1835866 said:


> Does anyone have a good company they use in the cities to advertise with? Door hangers specifically. The more services they offer the better.


There is a company out of Edina or Eden prairie that does green industry stuff.

Can't remember the name though.


----------



## IDST

Just talked to manager at property and he has a bid in right now at 3200/month 5 months.
Crunched my number and I'm at 3650


----------



## Camden

snowman55;1835845 said:


> 2.5 hand labor x $55.00= $137.50x31 =$4262.50
> 2 hours toolcat (gotta get paid to transport it)x$150x31= $9300
> 300# icemelt x $1/lb applied x 25 =$7500
> total walks = $21,062.50


Those are stunning numbers to me. I could never EVER get a business up here to pay $55/hr for a shoveler. Wow...

I'm okay with your Toolcat price, I know guys who can get $125+ around here for skids and such so it makes sense that it's higher in the metro.

And  at your ability to charge $1/lb for ice melt. Man, I wish those #s were like that up here. I'd be looking at retirement pretty soon 

But with having said all that I'm willing to bet you $5 that the bid will come in closer to my price than at yours. Deal? 

Edit: Just saw Jagxt's last post...I owe you $5. You were $5062.50 off and I was $5687.50 off.


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;1835860 said:


> Well said.


x2 He always makes a great case for keeping prices at a certain level but it's tough to do when so many others are willing to work for less.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Back up over 80° for the next couple days.


----------



## snowman55

Camden,
Call It a Guinness when we meet up. He also didn't say he would plow the lot with the machine so you could take off travel fee.5hrsx150x31=$2325.00 because he is billing 3 hours of the machine already, so not that far off. $1/lb ice melt isn't going to make anyone rich. ( I charge $2 and I cant retire anytime soon)

I would just assume clients did all shoveling and sidewalk salt inhouse. My liability would be much less. Most of my headaches would go away. They don't because it is impossible to get people to do it and they don't want the liability or headaches either. 

I wonder if it is possible to estimate how many labor hours are spent shoveling snow (commercailly) in the cities per event? I am sure the number goes up every year but the labor pool shrinks every year.

Ask any snow contractor what his biggest headaches and problems are and I will bet you a second Guinness they all say shoveling.( and yet we charge peanuts for it?)


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1835742 said:


> I saw you fall out of the dump truck.


Cool then it's work comp


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1835743 said:


> That's how I broke my left foot.
> 
> Missed the bottom stair going into the foyer, broke the bone going down the outside of my left foot in 2 spots.
> 
> Still have a plate and pins in place.


Don't think I broke it just rolled it over. Didn't hear anything snap.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1835772 said:


> Something in the air today.... Hotties everywhere!!!


The sun......


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1835811 said:


> Apparently Iraq is going to blow up our subway system and in Paris also
> 
> http://kstp.com/news/stories/s3571227.shtml


Then they may be crator


----------



## CityGuy

76 partly sunny


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1835895 said:


> Cool then it's work comp


Yep you where just off of 55 when you did it


----------



## IDST

Just pulled into the action. Anybody here?


----------



## Green Grass

jagext;1835916 said:


> Just pulled into the action. Anybody here?


Just leaving my house so be there in 10


----------



## Green Grass

jagext;1835916 said:


> Just pulled into the action. Anybody here?


I found a red truck that belongs to that snow guy.


----------



## IDST

Green Grass;1835918 said:


> Just leaving my house so be there in 10


Did you make it


----------



## mnlefty

tacovic;1835866 said:


> Does anyone have a good company they use in the cities to advertise with? Door hangers specifically. The more services they offer the better.





SnowGuy73;1835872 said:


> There is a company out of Edina or Eden prairie that does green industry stuff.
> 
> Can't remember the name though.


RND Signs is who you're thinking of I bet.


----------



## Green Grass

jagext;1835929 said:


> Did you make it


I sure did


----------



## cbservicesllc

mnlefty;1835930 said:


> RND Signs is who you're thinking of I bet.


You beat me to it


----------



## IDST

Green Grass;1835931 said:


> I sure did


I'm the only blaze orange hat here


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1835910 said:


> Yep you where just off of 55 when you did it


Did a drive by of us?


----------



## CityGuy

76 partly sunny


----------



## Green Grass

jagext;1835933 said:


> I'm the only blaze orange hat here


Snow and I are by the Cushman I have on black he has on white.


----------



## cbservicesllc

mnlefty;1835930 said:


> RND Signs is who you're thinking of I bet.


You beat me to it

WTF double post...


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1835935 said:


> Did a drive by of us?


Sure did....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1835923 said:


> I found a red truck that belongs to that snow guy.


I'm standing next to you...


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnlefty;1835930 said:


> RND Signs is who you're thinking of I bet.


That's it, thanks.


----------



## Greenery

SnowGuy73;1835872 said:


> There is a company out of Edina or Eden prairie that does green industry stuff.
> 
> Can't remember the name though.


RnD signs in EP. Same owner as G.T.C.


----------



## ryde307

jagext;1835774 said:


> I'm worried about calcium pricing this year. I will be using a spreader on the back of the toolcat. bagged calcium is what they want on sidewalks 10 bags per app x 25 apps x $15/bag $4,000 in salt cost just for the sidewalks. figuring 2200 Square feet per bag.
> 
> I need to find a supplier for my bagged product this winter.


I can get you calcium for $13-14 a bag by the pallet.



Camden;1835797 said:


> I think these prices are extremely high. I crunched some numbers...
> 
> Sidewalk guy: 2.5hrs x 25 events x $45/hr = $2812.50
> 
> Toolcat: 1.5hrs x 25 events x $100/hr = $3750
> 
> Salt: ~300lbs x 25 events x $150 = $3750
> 
> All total you're looking at $10312.50. If I'm low on hourly rates go ahead and adjust those but even if you jack them up quite a bit you're still going to come in high.


I thought these looked pretty accurate. Shovel labor typically goes for 45-55 HR. Toolcat with blower 110-130. Salt is $25 or so a bag plus labor.



SnowGuy73;1835849 said:


> Sweet.
> 
> Ryde is normally there as well.





SnowGuy73;1835943 said:


> I'm standing next to you...


I didn't make it. Anything good?

I also quoted Snowman but it didn't show. What he said was correct. I see alot of bids sold on price go alot cheaper than that but for what is involved this industry is severely under priced.


----------



## andersman02

whose dad or friend was the one that works at a Ford dealership I'm looking for a newish F 250 or 350


----------



## cbservicesllc

I need to increase my shoveling price pronto...


----------



## cbservicesllc

andersman02;1835961 said:


> whose dad or friend was the one that works at a Ford dealership I'm looking for a newish F 250 or 350


Quality's dad is the GM at IGH Ford..


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1835953 said:


> I can get you calcium for $13-14 a bag by the pallet.
> 
> I thought these looked pretty accurate. Shovel labor typically goes for 45-55 HR. Toolcat with blower 110-130. Salt is $25 or so a bag plus labor.
> 
> I didn't make it. Anything good?
> 
> I also quoted Snowman but it didn't show. What he said was correct. I see alot of bids sold on price go alot cheaper than that but for what is involved this industry is severely under priced.


You are missing absolutely nothing except a couple cute girls.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1835972 said:


> You are missing absolutely nothing except a couple cute girls.


Oh, and a chance to meet jag. He is here, good guy!


----------



## Polarismalibu

andersman02;1835961 said:


> whose dad or friend was the one that works at a Ford dealership I'm looking for a newish F 250 or 350


I'll sell you my '14 f250 6.7 with 20k on it


----------



## NorthernProServ

Good to know our shoveling/ salting prices are right in line.



cbservicesllc;1835966 said:


> I need to increase my shoveling price pronto...


We just did this year, 45.00 to 55.00. One hour minimum. 
Some of our small doctor/ dentist offices only takes one guy 15-20 mins. If they could all be like that.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1835953 said:


> I can get you calcium for $13-14 a bag by the pallet.
> 
> I thought these looked pretty accurate. Shovel labor typically goes for 45-55 HR. Toolcat with blower 110-130. Salt is $25 or so a bag plus labor.
> 
> I didn't make it. Anything good?
> 
> I also quoted Snowman but it didn't show. What he said was correct. I see alot of bids sold on price go alot cheaper than that but for what is involved this industry is severely under priced.


Can someone explain to me why a ToolCat/Skid goes for more per hour than a truck when it's slower?

Serious question.

Also, I would have been in line with the price on that property, my $2,000-$2,500 didn't include the side lot.

Kinda funny, absolutely NOTHING against jagext, but right after snowman talking about how these rates need to go up, he posts he's dropped his price by 25% and is still 10% higher than current low bid.

That's the problem with this industry. Too many guys that do the work just to make wages and keep their guys busy. Hopefully as the economy picks back up, construction keeps working through winter, there's a chance that will change.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1835991 said:


> Can someone explain to me why a ToolCat/Skid goes for more per hour than a truck when it's slower?
> 
> Serious question.
> 
> Also, I would have been in line with the price on that property, my $2,000-$2,500 didn't include the side lot.
> 
> Kinda funny, absolutely NOTHING against jagext, but right after snowman talking about how these rates need to go up, he posts he's dropped his price by 25% and is still 10% higher than current low bid.
> 
> That's the problem with this industry. Too many guys that do the work just to make wages and keep their guys busy. Hopefully as the economy picks back up, construction keeps working through winter, there's a chance that will change.


Depends on the lot but in alot of them our toolcat can do circles around a truck. 
Also it's perceived value. Everyone has a truck and a plow a toolcat is looked at as more specialty. If you are using what everyone else has you will get paid what everyone else does. If you use some "fancy" equipment you can sell it for more $.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1835991 said:


> Can someone explain to me why a ToolCat/Skid goes for more per hour than a truck when it's slower?
> 
> Serious question.
> 
> Also, I would have been in line with the price on that property, my $2,000-$2,500 didn't include the side lot.
> 
> Kinda funny, absolutely NOTHING against jagext, but right after snowman talking about how these rates need to go up, he posts he's dropped his price by 25% and is still 10% higher than current low bid.
> 
> That's the problem with this industry. Too many guys that do the work just to make wages and keep their guys busy. Hopefully as the economy picks back up, construction keeps working through winter, there's a chance that will change.


Skids can out-perform a pickup as long as they're properly equipped. I've never used a TC but I would imagine they're more productive too.

I liked the discussion in here today about #s. We often bs about lots of different things but it was good to see some hard figures get thrown out there. All afternoon I thought about how John's bid was twice as high as mine. It really makes me wonder if I'm just spinning my wheels doing the same work up here but only making half as much.


----------



## ryde307

Camden;1836002 said:


> Skids can out-perform a pickup as long as they're properly equipped. I've never used a TC but I would imagine they're more productive too.
> 
> I liked the discussion in here today about #s. We often bs about lots of different things but it was good to see some hard figures get thrown out there. All afternoon I thought about how John's bid was twice as high as mine. It really makes me wonder if I'm just spinning my wheels doing the same work up here but only making half as much.


I liked snowman's numbers. But if we are just talking average numbers in the area they are high.


----------



## ryde307

Camden where are you located? Also you connected me with TCLA a few years ago for some things and I appreciate it.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1835972 said:


> You are missing absolutely nothing except a couple cute girls.


And the sweet spreader you bought.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1836002 said:


> Skids can out-perform a pickup as long as they're properly equipped. I've never used a TC but I would imagine they're more productive too.
> 
> I liked the discussion in here today about #s. We often bs about lots of different things but it was good to see some hard figures get thrown out there. All afternoon I thought about how John's bid was twice as high as mine. It really makes me wonder if I'm just spinning my wheels doing the same work up here but only making half as much.


You weren't off. He's already crunched numbers, found a different price on salt and dropped the original 25%.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1836013 said:


> And the sweet spreader you bought.


What a dumb cafen idea that was.....


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1836015 said:


> What a dumb cafen idea that was.....


You bought a spreader envelope though your done in 2 months


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1836022 said:


> You bought a spreader envelope though your done in 2 months


He ain't done.


----------



## CityGuy

Link for stream to wild.

Www.ifirstrowus. eu/watch/285320/2/watch-Pittsburgh- penguins-vs-minnesota-wild.html


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1836027 said:


> Link for stream to wild.
> 
> Www.industrious.eu/watch/285320/2/watch-Pittsburgh- penguins-vs-minnesota-wild.html


All one link not sure why it split


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1835942 said:


> Sure did....


Was I working hard or slacking off


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1835753 said:


> I definitely remember snow in May this year... not plowable for me, but if Lwnmwrman is North of me...


I can tell you lwnmr wasn't plowing snow on may 5th of this year according to him. Now maybe may 5th of 2013


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1835972 said:


> You are missing absolutely nothing except a couple cute girls.


Pics or it never happened


----------



## qualitycut

andersman02;1835961 said:


> whose dad or friend was the one that works at a Ford dealership I'm looking for a newish F 250 or 350


My dad, pm me if you want his info.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1836025 said:


> He ain't done.


Maybe for a couple months then he will miss it


----------



## SSS Inc.

snowman55;1835845 said:


> I
> 1) hand labor is increasingly hard to find *( what would it take to get SSS to shovel?*)


Hey! I get out of my truck for a whole 30' sidewalk EVERY storm. :laughing: And I bring a blower for it.

Everything you mentioned is dead on.


----------



## IDST

LwnmwrMan22;1835991 said:


> Can someone explain to me why a ToolCat/Skid goes for more per hour than a truck when it's slower?
> 
> Serious question.
> 
> Also, I would have been in line with the price on that property, my $2,000-$2,500 didn't include the side lot.
> 
> Kinda funny, absolutely NOTHING against jagext, but right after snowman talking about how these rates need to go up, he posts he's dropped his price by 25% and is still 10% higher than current low bid.
> 
> That's the problem with this industry. Too many guys that do the work just to make wages and keep their guys busy. Hopefully as the economy picks back up, construction keeps working through winter, there's a chance that will change.


Thanks to everyone for their input.

Been really gong back and forth on this one. I want to expand but I don't want to cut my own throat to do it.

My original price was high the more i looked at it. After looking at my numbers I was a high on my salt pricing. I don't think I am off on my drive numbers though. I put the bid in at 20,500. 4100 per month. Who knows if the other bid has the right equipment or is getting in over their head. the guy they had last year they didn't bring back because he wasn't equiped to handle their needs. I can't afford 3200 a month with the amount of visits it takes. Maybe the third bid comes in at 25K.

As for the pricing on the toolcat it is a specialty machine and that's where the cost comes in. It's more per hour than a skid because it can do more than a skid A skid is faster than the toolcat and truck but can't haul two people a hand snowblower salt and the spreader. Not saying a skid is faster in all applications than a truck but in my jobsites a skid or toolcat is 2-1 quicker.


----------



## CityGuy

Sss link up to watch wild. Use kfan audio instead.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1836022 said:


> You bought a spreader envelope though your done in 2 months


Jrco spreader, to resell.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1836045 said:


> Maybe for a couple months then he will miss it


I'm done.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1836056 said:


> I'm done.....


Tried to get jag to give me a job tonight.... Fail!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1836053 said:


> Jrco spreader, to resell.


what shape is it in?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1836058 said:


> what shape is it in?


Good but dirty.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1836058 said:


> what shape is it in?


Need one??


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1836066 said:


> Need one??


thought about having one for a back up in case my cub ride on goes down until I get me one of those fancy ride on spreader/sprayers


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1836036 said:


> Pics or it never happened


Happened i saw it.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1836031 said:


> Was I working hard or slacking off


Slacking off


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1836077 said:


> Slacking off


Must have seen me gimping around.

Took me 15 minutes to walk half a block


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1836064 said:


> Good but dirty.


Does it work?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1836076 said:


> Happened i saw it.


Pics Pics pics......


----------



## Camden

ryde307;1836010 said:


> Camden where are you located? Also you connected me with TCLA a few years ago for some things and I appreciate it.


I'm in Little Falls. Glad to hear Jim was able to give you a hand. He's a sharp guy who knows a lot about our industry.


----------



## IDST

SnowGuy73;1836057 said:


> Tried to get jag to give me a job tonight.... Fail!


I warned you about my job. If you came to work for me you would be in the nuthouse. Which is where i will be in a few years.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1836049 said:


> Sss link up to watch wild. Use kfan audio instead.


Thanks!.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1836080 said:


> Does it work?


I think so....


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1836095 said:


> I think so....


Thinking no ....or so....?.???


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1836095 said:


> I think so....


If I works I might be interested as a fert spreader.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1836002 said:


> Skids can out-perform a pickup as long as they're properly equipped. I've never used a TC but I would imagine they're more productive too.
> 
> I liked the discussion in here today about #s. We often bs about lots of different things but it was good to see some hard figures get thrown out there. All afternoon I thought about how John's bid was twice as high as mine. It really makes me wonder if I'm just spinning my wheels doing the same work up here but only making half as much.


So as long as we're discussing numbers, how is my $75/hr for a 8.5 V plow?


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1836100 said:


> So as long as we're discussing numbers, how is my $75/hr for a 8.5 V plow?


That's where I am.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1836099 said:


> If I works I might be interested as a fert spreader.


Well that is what its made for....


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1836097 said:


> Thinking no ....or so....?.???


Said it works, I took it out of the truck and put it in the shop. I will test it next week and clean it up.


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;1836100 said:


> So as long as we're discussing numbers, how is my $75/hr for a 8.5 V plow?


I think you can get $85 because I'm able to get that up here.


----------



## andersman02

Camden,
Im heading to the SHT for some backpacking this weekend, anything I should be aware of in the duluth area driving wise?


----------



## IDST

Gave a bid on some townhomes tonight. They also want a bid for shoveling the roof all Winter. first for me. they want seasonal contract for roof shoveling. Told them they would be way ahead with hourly.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jagext;1836117 said:


> Gave a bid on some townhomes tonight. They also want a bid for shoveling the roof all Winter. first for me. they want seasonal contract for roof shoveling. Told them they would be way ahead with hourly.


Ask them what they paid last season for it.


----------



## Camden

andersman02;1836115 said:


> Camden,
> Im heading to the SHT for some backpacking this weekend, anything I should be aware of in the duluth area driving wise?


Fun! I'm not from that area but before I got married to the most un-outdoorsy woman in the world, I used to travel up that way several times a year. You're going at a great time. I bet the trees will be beautiful.

Anyway, just stay on the scenic highway (61) and you'll see plenty of gorgeous sites while driving. My favorite town up that way is Grand Marais but that's way north of Duluth.


----------



## Camden

jagext;1836117 said:


> Gave a bid on some townhomes tonight. They also want a bid for shoveling the roof all Winter. first for me. they want seasonal contract for roof shoveling. Told them they would be way ahead with hourly.


Sounds like you're going to have a busy winter. I don't have any advice on how to bid but just make sure your insurance covers you for that type of work. In my case it was not covered until I added it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

74° in the house seems hot as hell... I'm sweating!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1836118 said:


> Ask them what they paid last season for it.


They could also tell him a bogus number


----------



## BossPlow614

andersman02;1835961 said:


> whose dad or friend was the one that works at a Ford dealership I'm looking for a newish F 250 or 350


Me too. CCLB Lariat 350 w/ Nav, Sunroof, & tan leather w/ hetEd & cooled seats. The one I had my eyes on just sold.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1836126 said:


> 74° in the house seems hot as hell... I'm sweating!


Had the ac on in the house today. Got warm fast


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1836127 said:


> They could also tell him a bogus number


In that case its their loss. Jag is no moron, we talked tonight he knows his stuff.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SnowGuy73;1836126 said:


> 74° in the house seems hot as hell... I'm sweating!


What are you doing?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1836130 said:


> Had the ac on in the house today. Got warm fast


Whaaaaaaat?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1836132 said:


> What are you doing?


Possibly having a heart attack!


----------



## SSS Inc.

I think I just made a mistake. I signed my daughter up to play hockey. :crying::crying::crying: I hate women's hockey, what was I thinking.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

jagext;1836117 said:


> Gave a bid on some townhomes tonight. They also want a bid for shoveling the roof all Winter. first for me. they want seasonal contract for roof shoveling. Told them they would be way ahead with hourly.


Make sure you bid it high. If there's bushes near by they'll complain if any are broken or dead. Make sure to use poly shovels. Plus the breakage of the roof vents if any will eat into your money and time if you replace them yourself. I used to do it but won't unless they are a yearly contract


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1836136 said:


> Make sure you bid it high. If there's bushes near by they'll complain if any are broken or dead. Make sure to use poly shovels. Plus the breakage of the roof vents if any will eat into your money and time if you replace them yourself. I used to do it but won't unless they are a yearly contract


Does a guy need special coverage for that?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1836135 said:


> I think I just made a mistake. I signed my daughter up to play hockey. :crying::crying::crying: I hate women's hockey, what was I thinking.


Sounds wonderful!


----------



## NorthernProServ

jimslawnsnow;1836130 said:


> Had the ac on in the house today. Got warm fast


Same......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1836131 said:


> In that case its their loss. Jag is no moron, we talked tonight he knows his stuff.


That's good. I'm just pointing out that they are not always honest when it comes to their money


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1836126 said:


> 74° in the house seems hot as hell... I'm sweating!


Same... thank god for cool nights


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1836139 said:


> Same......


I refuse to put mine back on... Its fall damn it!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1836141 said:


> Same... thank god for cool nights


Agreed!....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1836137 said:


> Does a guy need special coverage for that?


Work Comp is the killer.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1836140 said:


> That's good. I'm just pointing out that they are not always honest when it comes to their money


I hear you there. I thinks its because they assume we are all idiots.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1836144 said:


> Work Comp is the killer.


I would imagine.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1836137 said:


> Does a guy need special coverage for that?


Yeah. Mine ran it under some roofing deal. It wasn't the same as a roofer but similar. Work comp hated it. It sucked. Hardest work I ever did. Worse that digging holes on the summer heat


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1836142 said:


> I refuse to put mine back on... Its fall damn it!


The way the grass is growing its like the first cutting of the year


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1836147 said:


> Yeah. Mine ran it under some roofing deal. It wasn't the same as a roofer but similar. Work comp hated it. It sucked. Hardest work I ever did. Worse that digging holes on the summer heat


We've all dug into a hole or two that turned out to be a mistake... Mine were normally after bar close!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1836149 said:


> The way the grass is growing its like the first cutting of the year


This is true.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1836133 said:


> Whaaaaaaat?


Reading that reminds me of that weird kid from grown ups two


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1836150 said:


> We've all dug into a hole or two that turned out to be a mistake... Mine were normally after bar close!


That almost makes my head hurt


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1836153 said:


> Reading that reminds me of that weird kid from grown ups two


That movie doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1836155 said:


> That almost makes my head hurt


Which one??


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1836142 said:


> I refuse to put mine back on... Its fall damn it!


I never shut mine off. Never thought about it


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1836159 said:


> I never shut mine off. Never thought about it


I like the chilly mornings with the windows open.


----------



## CityGuy

Hey Green you on


----------



## SnowGuy73

Plus I can air out the dog farts!


----------



## IDST

SnowGuy73;1836118 said:


> Ask them what they paid last season for it.


They paid 8k for ice dam removal's. They want to be proactive this year.



Camden;1836124 said:


> Sounds like you're going to have a busy winter. I don't have any advice on how to bid but just make sure your insurance covers you for that type of work. In my case it was not covered until I added it.


Covered!! Wish I could do ice dam's all winter make a lot more money!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1836156 said:


> That movie doesn't make sense to me.


But its funny as hell


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1836164 said:


> But its funny as hell


I will respectfully disagree.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1836157 said:


> Which one??


The saying you said


----------



## SnowGuy73

jagext;1836163 said:


> They paid 8k for ice dam removal's. They want to be proactive this year.
> 
> Covered!! Wish I could do ice dam's all winter make a lot more money!


Does that sound about ballpark to you?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1836166 said:


> I will respectfully disagree.


It would be a boring world if we all argreed about everything


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1836135 said:


> I think I just made a mistake. I signed my daughter up to play hockey. :crying::crying::crying: I hate women's hockey, what was I thinking.


Let her play with the boys!


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1836161 said:


> Hey Green you on


I think so.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1836174 said:


> I think so.


Any interest in the burn team? We are hiring. Well crap. were f'd for the weekend and need help.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1836174 said:


> I think so.


Hmmmmm.

Haven't seen him!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Btw green, I forgot about my hot dog tonight.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1836176 said:


> Any interest in the burn team? We are hiring. Well crap. were f'd for the weekend and need help.


Always interested but I won't be around this weekend. Have to go to a wedding in WI.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1836178 said:


> Btw green, I forgot about my hot dog tonight.


Way to go!


----------



## SnowGuy73

I think savage has a house fire.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1836181 said:


> Way to go!


I know.... Dang!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1836179 said:


> Always interested but I won't be around this weekend. Have to go to a wedding in WI.


ok are your digits 612-91*-4231. left out number on purpose. Will forward info to Chip and Zip.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1836184 said:


> ok are your digits 612-91*-4231. left out number on purpose. Will forward info to Chip and Zip.


You are correct. Zip should have my number


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1836186 said:


> You are correct. Zip should have my number


ok. will forward info to them in am. Thanks


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1836187 said:


> ok. will forward info to them in am. Thanks


Sounds good but I am out this weekend


----------



## SnowGuy73

No fire......


----------



## banonea

anyone got a dump bagger that will fit a gravely 260z for sale?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1836190 said:


> No fire......


Thats boring.


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;1836191 said:


> anyone got a dump bagger that will fit a gravely 260z for sale?


He is alive....

and no sorry


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1836179 said:


> Always interested but I won't be around this weekend. Have to go to a wedding in WI.


You going out Hwy 8 way?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1836192 said:


> Thats boring.


I'm fine with it, were on their second alarm group and I feel lazy.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Hamelfire;1836184 said:


> ok are your digits 612-91*-4231. left out number on purpose. Will forward info to Chip and Zip.


I'm texting green tomorrow I have a one in ten chance!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1836196 said:


> I'm texting green tomorrow I have a one in ten chance!


If at first you don't succeed.....


----------



## Drakeslayer

SnowGuy73;1836197 said:


> If at first you don't succeed.....


My exact thoughts!


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1836194 said:


> You going out Hwy 8 way?


Absolutely! Around 5-6 tomorrow


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1836197 said:


> If at first you don't succeed.....


Ask you guys who have my number.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1836200 said:


> Ask you guys who have my number.


I have it..

Did you get my picture?


----------



## IDST

SnowGuy73;1836169 said:


> Does that sound about ballpark to you?


No way. sounds like they got way overcharged. Been doing ice dams for five years and I can't see where three units could take 26 hours.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1836201 said:


> I have it..
> 
> Did you get my picture?


Ummmm no....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1836199 said:


> Absolutely! Around 5-6 tomorrow


Won't be that way tomorrow. Saturday or Sunday, you see a silver Dodge pulling a 24'Featherlite parked at the Northern in Chisago City, or at one of the schools along the way, honk and give me the one finger salute.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jagext;1836204 said:


> No way. sounds like they got way overcharged. Been doing ice dams for five years and I can't see where three units could take 26 hours.


Holy hell!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1836207 said:


> Ummmm no....


Hmmmmm.....


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1836187 said:


> ok. will forward info to them in am. Thanks


Mike whats your email my phone did not get that from fb


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1836208 said:


> Won't be that way tomorrow. Saturday or Sunday, you see a silver Dodge pulling a 24'Featherlite parked at the Northern in Chisago City, or at one of the schools along the way, honk and give me the one finger salute.


Will be coming back on Sunday we will only be in st Croix falls


----------



## Drakeslayer

Hamelfire;1836213 said:


> Mike whats your email my phone did not get that from fb


You quoted yourself. Are you Mike?


----------



## CityGuy

Drakeslayer;1836216 said:


> You quoted yourself. Are you Mike?


Maybe but green knows who he is.


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;1836216 said:


> You quoted yourself. Are you Mike?


I am..........


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1836217 said:


> Maybe but green knows who he is.


Never mind I found it.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1836213 said:


> Mike whats your email my phone did not get that from fb


I sent you a pm


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1836217 said:


> Maybe but green knows who he is.


Mountains must be blue.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1836219 said:


> Never mind I found it.


I got an e-mail


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1836221 said:


> Mountains must be blue.


Always! !!!!....


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1836222 said:


> I got an e-mail


Chip, will be in touch.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1836224 said:


> Chip, will be in touch.


Guess I better look for a pack


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;1836225 said:


> Guess I better look for a pack


Keep your head on a swivel


----------



## Polarismalibu

jagext;1836204 said:


> No way. sounds like they got way overcharged. Been doing ice dams for five years and I can't see where three units could take 26 hours.


I cleared a roof last year for a lady that had a ice dam removed. Regular one story rambler in Brooklyn Park. They charged her by the hour and used hammer and chisel then threw salt on it. Took them 2 days tried to charge her $4500


----------



## Deershack

I'm in Minot,ND, Will be heading to Grand Forks then Bemidji and then toward Ely and Grand Marais. Looking for color and grouse. Problem is that if there is color, that means the leaves are still on and the grouse are a lot harder to see.


----------



## CityGuy

60 and clear


----------



## SnowGuy73

60° calm overcast.


----------



## SnowGuy73

No dew as of now.


----------



## IDST

Polarismalibu;1836237 said:


> I cleared a roof last year for a lady that had a ice dam removed. Regular one story rambler in Brooklyn Park. They charged her by the hour and used hammer and chisel then threw salt on it. Took them 2 days tried to charge her $4500


I went 32 days straight last year doing ice dams. One resort roof took me 8 billable hours with two machines. 120 feet long. ice 3 foot thick over the kitchen area which was about 25 feet long. The ice on the dining room was about a foot and a half stretching up 15 feet. $1900.

Most of these home owners there are retired and I think someone took advantage of them. Pisses me off to tell you the truth. They only did three of the 14 townhomes and of those just the backside. I would guest 100 feet total. That's five hours to go that distance with hard ice and going up about 4-5 feet.

If you can't tell this stuff really gets under my skin


----------



## IDST

61 and i hate it. too hot


----------



## CityGuy

61 and partly cloudy


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1836265 said:


> 61 and partly cloudy


Too warm to snow. Cool weather wont get here fast enough


----------



## SnowGuy73

jagext;1836264 said:


> 61 and i hate it. too hot


Agreed!....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Jag how much did that Deckover go for yesterday?


----------



## CityGuy

Had a dream last night that it snowed and we weren't ready.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1836266 said:


> Too warm to snow. Cool weather wont get here fast enough


I'm back below 80° today and tomorrow.

Haha.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1836273 said:


> I'm back below 80° today and tomorrow.
> 
> Haha.


Well atleast its not 80 below.

Ha


----------



## CityGuy

Areas of light fog.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1836272 said:


> Had a dream last night that it snowed and we weren't ready.


I had that dream about 2 weeks ago when it was cold.

I think all of the snowplowing bid calls did it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1836274 said:


> Well atleast its not 80 below.
> 
> Ha


That'd make some ice!


----------



## CityGuy

Drakeslayer;1836232 said:


> Keep your head on a swivel


Whys that?


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1836276 said:


> I had that dream about 2 weeks ago when it was cold.
> 
> I think all of the snowplowing bid calls did it.


It was cold two weeks ago.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1836272 said:


> Had a dream last night that it snowed and we weren't ready.


I have at least one a week. Pisses me off because then my mind starts thinking about it and I can't sleep


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1836276 said:


> I had that dream about 2 weeks ago when it was cold.
> 
> I think all of the snowplowing bid calls did it.


I think its because of the cooler weather plus i am ready for some pushing


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1836277 said:


> That'd make some ice!


Depending on the lake, I'm sure there would be plenty of freeze out


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1836280 said:


> I have at least one a week. Pisses me off because then my mind starts thinking about it and I can't sleep


I hate when that happens. Worry about one thing and everything becomes a problem


----------



## SnowGuy73

Come on 07:00.....


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1836290 said:


> Come on 07:00.....


300 think 300


----------



## SnowGuy73

It got dewy quick!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1836273 said:


> I'm back below 80° today and tomorrow.
> 
> Haha.


I think the high was suppose to 74 or 76. I had 79 at one point before the warmest point of the day. I bet those days that are close to 80 will be 80 or better.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1836292 said:


> It got dewy quick!


I was hoping that wouldn't happen. Have to much to do


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1836294 said:


> I was hoping that wouldn't happen. Have to much to do


It did..........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1836297 said:


> It did..........


My truck windows look fairly dry


----------



## IDST

SnowGuy73;1836271 said:


> Jag how much did that Deckover go for yesterday?


I took off before it got sold. too damn hot.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Jag,

PM me your info. I sold my steamer and have an account that needs it more often than not.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jagext;1836306 said:


> I took off before it got sold. too damn hot.


Hahahahah.

Me too, plus I had a spreader to load.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1836314 said:


> Hahahahah.
> 
> Me too, plus I had a spreader to load.


He left while you where paying for your find.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1836318 said:


> He left while you where paying for your find.


Copy that.


----------



## unit28

Hamelfire;1836266 said:


> Too warm to snow. Cool weather wont get here fast enough


Well.....
Looks to happen soon enough


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Tried to get along side to see if this was SnoFarmer or Camden driving, with all the money they tell other they make, but couldn't get a look at the driver.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1836321 said:


> Well.....
> Looks to happen soon enough


I don't doubt that... right now all my irrigation customers are getting lulled into a false sense of security with these warm temps... I've got a few that want to schedule for the first week in November!


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1836325 said:


> Tried to get along side to see if this was SnoFarmer or Camden driving, with all the money they tell other they make, but couldn't get a look at the driver.


Quit taking my picture!


----------



## IDST

sent my info lwn.

Snowguy you should of bought the pallet jack to move your sander around your shop


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1836326 said:


> I don't doubt that... right now all my irrigation customers are getting lulled into a false sense of security with these warm temps... I've got a few that want to schedule for the first week in November!


For Christ sake.... I think there is plenty of moisture in the ground, I'm leaving rutts with the permagreen!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jagext;1836328 said:


> sent my info lwn.
> 
> Snowguy you should of bought the pallet jack to move your sander around your shop


Thanks jag. I know djagusch does a property I've worked on that needed ice dams taken care of as well.

He reads here still, so I will pass your info to him if he needs it as well.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1836327 said:


> Quit taking my picture!


My goal when I started, when I was naive and young, was to own either a Lamborghini or Ferrari by the time I was 50.

I have 9 years and 13 years of mortgage to get paid off. Then???


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1836325 said:


> Tried to get along side to see if this was SnoFarmer or Camden driving, with all the money they tell other they make, but couldn't get a look at the driver.


Ha - I don't know where you got the idea from that I'm well off because that sure isn't the case. I don't have debt collectors calling me or anything but I'm far far away from being rich.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1836341 said:


> Ha - I don't know where you got the idea from that I'm well off because that sure isn't the case. I don't have debt collectors calling me or anything but I'm far far away from being rich.


I know Camden, just giving you and SnoFarmer the needle from the other day, that's all.

Maybe it was snowman55 with those numbers he was throwing out yesterday???


----------



## SnowGuy73

jagext;1836328 said:


> sent my info lwn.
> 
> Snowguy you should of bought the pallet jack to move your sander around your shop


Lol.

The key to the entire auction was that pallet jack and we all missed out!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Cafen garage sales....


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;1836321 said:


> Well.....
> Looks to happen soon enough


Are implying something? Share with the class


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1836346 said:


> Cafen garage sales....


I love garage sales! I also love Wendy's!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1836346 said:


> Cafen garage sales....


What did you buy now?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1836335 said:


> My goal when I started, when I was naive and young, was to own either a Lamborghini or Ferrari by the time I was 50.
> 
> I have 9 years and 13 years of mortgage to get paid off. Then???


You better get some more plowing accounts


----------



## CityGuy

Just saw a ride on standing aereator. Thats a first.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1836348 said:


> I love garage sales! I also love Wendy's!


Cold pizza from norms in buffalo. Not bad second time around


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1836352 said:


> Just saw a ride on standing aereator. Thats a first.


They've only been running for a couple years now. Good to know you're on top of the Green Industry.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1836350 said:


> You better get some more plowing accounts


How about just less snow? I have enough accounts.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1836326 said:


> I don't doubt that... right now all my irrigation customers are getting lulled into a false sense of security with these warm temps... I've got a few that want to schedule for the first week in November!


I have only one person who wanted to schedule so far.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1836348 said:


> I love garage sales! I also love Wendy's!


Now I want Wendy's and there are none close to me.


----------



## ryde307

SnowGuy73;1836057 said:


> Tried to get jag to give me a job tonight.... Fail!


I will buy your accounts and give you a job doing fert.



cbservicesllc;1836100 said:


> So as long as we're discussing numbers, how is my $75/hr for a 8.5 V plow?


Seems a bit low. You could sub it for $65 and have zero headache of dealing with customers.



jagext;1836117 said:


> Gave a bid on some townhomes tonight. They also want a bid for shoveling the roof all Winter. first for me. they want seasonal contract for roof shoveling. Told them they would be way ahead with hourly.


 Sounds like you are covered but I have heard plenty of stories about guys doing this for extra money and destroying roofs or getting hurt. We have a roofing company we refer to. They also offer seasonal contracts for shoveling. It;s just like it would be for plowing but for a roof.



SSS Inc.;1836348 said:


> I love garage sales! I also love Wendy's!


Random Mix. I like both also, but we have a Wendys 2 blocks from our shop. I am a bit burnt out on it. Switched to chipotle.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1836357 said:


> How about just less snow? I have enough accounts.


You would be to bored then


----------



## ryde307

Polarismalibu;1836364 said:


> You would be to bored then


We would be bored from not having all the stories to read.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1836365 said:


> We would be bored from not having all the stories to read.


Touché. :laughing:


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1836357 said:


> How about just less snow? I have enough accounts.


I predict that you are going to have a stress-free winter where everything finally goes right for you. Employees show up, everyone pays on time, no accidents and most of the storms start after 6pm and end 4 hours later.


----------



## Camden

Are any of you jokers in Shoreview? I'm heading there right now to pick up a crack filling machine.


----------



## snowman55

I am more of a Maserati dreamer. I plan on owning one by 50 and putting the nugents song on constant replay.

How much snow removal is the cities? If I am going to do pia shoveling accounts I am getting paid for them.

Most of us have more knowledge and work harder than an attorney. Why do you settle for getting paid like a fast food worker? So you can pay for a 4x4 truck? Everyone says "well I get underbid"- who underbid you? A guy who said "I get underbid."

I believe in supply and demand. Demand increases every year (more lots, higher standards) is supply really outpacing demand to drive prices down? I say no. So what drives down the pricing? I say it is mainly 2 things.

1) Illigitamate operators who; pay cash and no taxes and collect unemployment, who don't carry insurance, who cheat when billing their hours, Who screw employees or subs and don't pay them, who file bankruptcy only to reopen as a new company, etc. I am aware of untold number of examples.

2) Legitamate operators who fear of losing business to people in group 1

I refuse to be either, it is difficult but I will carve out a niche in this market, and maybe help elevate prices to where they should be.


----------



## snowman55

Camden 2 miles away just put brats on grill.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1836356 said:


> They've only been running for a couple years now. Good to know you're on top of the Green Industry.


Well better late than never


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1836330 said:


> For Christ sake.... I think there is plenty of moisture in the ground, I'm leaving rutts with the permagreen!


I can make marks with my foot if I spin in the grass or step wrong and slide


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1836361 said:


> Now I want Wendy's and there are none close to me.


Chili fries mmmmmmmmmmn


----------



## ryde307

snowman55;1836370 said:


> I am more of a Maserati dreamer. I plan on owning one by 50 and putting the nugents song on constant replay.
> 
> How much snow removal is the cities? If I am going to do pia shoveling accounts I am getting paid for them.
> 
> Most of us have more knowledge and work harder than an attorney. Why do you settle for getting paid like a fast food worker? So you can pay for a 4x4 truck? Everyone says "well I get underbid"- who underbid you? A guy who said "I get underbid."
> 
> I believe in supply and demand. Demand increases every year (more lots, higher standards) is supply really outpacing demand to drive prices down? I say no. So what drives down the pricing? I say it is mainly 2 things.
> 
> 1) Illigitamate operators who; pay cash and no taxes and collect unemployment, who don't carry insurance, who cheat when billing their hours, Who screw employees or subs and don't pay them, who file bankruptcy only to reopen as a new company, etc. I am aware of untold number of examples.
> 
> 2) Legitamate operators who fear of losing business to people in group 1
> 
> I refuse to be either, it is difficult but I will carve out a niche in this market, and maybe help elevate prices to where they should be.


I am a porsche fan. I will have a GT3-RS before I hit 40.

As for pricing I agree with what you say. I was only pointing out averages or what I see alot of things priced at. Selling on price is a race to being out of business. 
This somewhat goes with the toolcat VS truck discussion. Find a way to sell yourself for a higher "value". It really comes down to sales and your ability to separate yourself from others, thus demanding a higher price tag.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1836369 said:


> Are any of you jokers in Shoreview? I'm heading there right now to pick up a crack filling machine.


Just rolled through northbound and down on 35W. I'd watch for ya, but I'll assume you're on 65.


----------



## snowman55

porshe is cool but what is a kicking song about one


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1836379 said:


> I am a porsche fan. I will have a GT3-RS before I hit 40.
> 
> As for pricing I agree with what you say. I was only pointing out averages or what I see alot of things priced at. Selling on price is a race to being out of business.
> This somewhat goes with the toolcat VS truck discussion. Find a way to sell yourself for a higher "value". It really comes down to sales and your ability to separate yourself from others, thus demanding a higher price tag.


This is the reason when I was solo or 1 other truck, I liked contracts.

No one would believe me I was getting $100 per hour for a truck.

Now it's down to $75 and I still get laughed at in my area of town.

I don't bid anything by the hour anymore and hope I can finagle numbers in my favor, such as the extra money if we go oxver certain "'s.


----------



## ryde307

snowman55;1836381 said:


> porshe is cool but what is a kicking song about one


I would wear a mullet wig and rock Iron Maiden just to piss people off.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

78° out. Perfect day


----------



## Camden

snowman55;1836373 said:


> Camden 2 miles away just put brats on grill.


You're 2 miles from the city garage? Send me your address and I'll stop by.


----------



## snowman55

another # discussion:

I am doing yearly labor numbers.
What is your labor % for a landscape crew? gross labor cost (all labor payroll expense, tax, work comp unemploy, beneifits) divided by (gross revenues-materials)


----------



## ryde307

snowman55;1836395 said:


> another # discussion:
> 
> I am doing yearly labor numbers.
> What is your labor % for a landscape crew? gross labor cost (all labor payroll expense, tax, work comp unemploy, beneifits) divided by (gross revenues-materials)


We sub all of our landscape work now so I am not of much help.

I would think labor is around 35-40% for alot of people. 35-45% materials, 15-30% profit and overhead.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Snow guy.....engine 11 was at Napa just now. You weren't there were ya?


----------



## snowman55

I deduct materials from gross then calculate %. The reason being, say I sell $10,000 in materials and it takes 3 hours to deliver? my labor % of total job would be .9%.

vs. a $10,000 job that has no materials but 100 labor hours labor % of 30


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1836352 said:


> Just saw a ride on standing aereator. Thats a first.


Was it me by any chance?


----------



## ryde307

snowman55;1836405 said:


> I deduct materials from gross then calculate %. The reason being, say I sell $10,000 in materials and it takes 3 hours to deliver? my labor % of total job would be .9%.
> 
> vs. a $10,000 job that has no materials but 100 labor hours labor % of 30


I just did one I knew close approx numbers on it was right around 45%. $18000 job - 8000 materials =$10000
190 hours @ approx $25 hr labor costs =$4750/ $10000=47%


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1836349 said:


> What did you buy now?


Nothing, in the way of my work!


----------



## cbservicesllc

snowman55;1836370 said:


> I am more of a Maserati dreamer. I plan on owning one by 50 and putting the nugents song on constant replay.
> 
> How much snow removal is the cities? If I am going to do pia shoveling accounts I am getting paid for them.
> 
> Most of us have more knowledge and work harder than an attorney. Why do you settle for getting paid like a fast food worker? So you can pay for a 4x4 truck? Everyone says "well I get underbid"- who underbid you? A guy who said "I get underbid."
> 
> I believe in supply and demand. Demand increases every year (more lots, higher standards) is supply really outpacing demand to drive prices down? I say no. So what drives down the pricing? I say it is mainly 2 things.
> 
> 1) Illigitamate operators who; pay cash and no taxes and collect unemployment, who don't carry insurance, who cheat when billing their hours, Who screw employees or subs and don't pay them, who file bankruptcy only to reopen as a new company, etc. I am aware of untold number of examples.
> 
> 2) Legitamate operators who fear of losing business to people in group 1
> 
> I refuse to be either, it is difficult but I will carve out a niche in this market, and maybe help elevate prices to where they should be.


I like it...


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1836402 said:


> Snow guy.....engine 11 was at Napa just now. You weren't there were ya?


Nope, that's the full time crew..... Tax dollars hard at for for you.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1836402 said:


> Snow guy.....engine 11 was at Napa just now. You weren't there were ya?


I think he is out of station 2


----------



## cbservicesllc

snowman55;1836395 said:


> another # discussion:
> 
> I am doing yearly labor numbers.
> What is your labor % for a landscape crew? gross labor cost (all labor payroll expense, tax, work comp unemploy, beneifits) divided by (gross revenues-materials)


It's all in the book keeping... making sure you classify everything right... i'm doing pretty good this year, hopefully better next year...

I'm really trying to get my overhead on everything squared away so that I know i'm not selling myself short... thought about ordering that book from vanderkooi


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1836414 said:


> Nope, that's the full time crew..... Tax dollars hard at for for you.


Hahaha... don't hold back now


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1836417 said:


> Hahaha... don't hold back now


That is the jealousy in his voice.


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1836406 said:


> Was it me by any chance?


Fernbrook and 23rd in Plymouth


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1836414 said:


> Nope, that's the full time crew..... Tax dollars hard at for for you.


Yup foot up making signs in the sign room


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1836418 said:


> That is the jealousy in his voice.


:laughing: Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1836415 said:


> I think he is out of station 2


Negative, he's out of station one.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1836430 said:


> Negative, he's out of station one.


Snow never did ask you. Are you interested in joining the burn team.


----------



## CityGuy

80 partly sunny


----------



## Camden

Well I met Snowman55 and he didn't offer me a brat so that tells you all you need to know about him.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1836441 said:


> Well I met Snowman55 and he didn't offer me a brat so that tells you all you need to know about him.


Duh, it would cut his profit margin if he gave you a free brat.

If you would have paid $1.69 or trimmed his yard, I'm sure he would have been much more giving.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Holy God I'm glad I don't live in Ohio!!!!

https://m.facebook.com/l.php?u=http...kk0saLmodJ1nAG75oiWCgQTos9pxH4InTzqCGLZbR-JJw


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1836439 said:


> Snow never did ask you. Are you interested in joining the burn team.


What's the burn team?


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1836417 said:


> Hahaha... don't hold back now


You know me better than that. You want an opinion out of me,just ask!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1836448 said:


> What's the burn team?


We are hired by fd's to come in and train them on live fire attack.

Google
Fireincmn.net

Thats the company web page.


----------



## Martinson9

Anyone know of a company/person that offers a snow blowing service in the west metro? Minnetonka, SLP, Plymouth or EP? If so please PM me contact info. I always seem to find people that need this and we don't offer it.


----------



## Green Grass

Martinson9;1836452 said:


> Anyone know of a company/person that offers a snow blowing service in the west metro? Minnetonka, SLP, Plymouth or EP? If so please PM me contact info. I always seem to find people that need this and we don't offer it.


Jag does it and Ryde


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;1836326 said:


> I don't doubt that... right now all my irrigation customers are getting lulled into a false sense of security with these warm temps... I've got a few that want to schedule for the first week in November!


Carls been going at it

Its fall anyway, time to get it done


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like next week should bring down quite a few of the Maple leaves that changed this week.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1836450 said:


> We are hired by fd's to come in and train them on live fire attack.
> 
> Google
> Fireincmn.net
> 
> Thats the company web page.


I will check it out, I don't think I'm qualified to train though.

I'm a black helmet!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1836458 said:


> I will check it out, I don't think I'm qualified to train though.
> 
> I'm a black helmet!


Instrutor 1, 3 years experience, and get on mbfte qualified instructors list.

After a few burns then 6 hours of 1403 love burn training training


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1836458 said:


> I will check it out, I don't think I'm qualified to train though.
> 
> I'm a black helmet!


If you know how to use a nozzle your pretty much qualified


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1836463 said:


> Instrutor 1, 3 years experience, and get on mbfte qualified instructors list.
> 
> After a few burns then 6 hours of 1403 love burn training training


I'm not an instructor....


----------



## snowman55

Camden was late. crews showed up and finished them all off. I only charged them $2 with condiments. Nice to finally meet you Roy.


----------



## CityGuy

81 partly sunny


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1836421 said:


> Fernbrook and 23rd in Plymouth


Nope. Not me. Was in Rogers, Brooklyn Park & Champlin today.


----------



## snowman55

Lwmn in your neck of woods. Gonna eat far too much at aqua


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;1836482 said:


> Lwmn in your neck of woods. Gonna eat far too much at aqua


Let me know if it's any good. I'd come over and stalk ya, but I'm at the brat feed for the local football team.

Game of unbeatens in the Mississippi 8 conference. St.Michael Albertville vs Chisago Lakes. Todays Pioneer Press game to watch!!


----------



## Green Grass

snowman55;1836482 said:


> Lwmn in your neck of woods. Gonna eat far too much at aqua


I am at the Holiday off of 8


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1836488 said:


> Let me know if it's any good. I'd come over and stalk ya, but I'm at the brat feed for the local football team.
> 
> Game of unbeatens in the Mississippi 8 conference. St.Michael Albertville vs Chisago Lakes. Todays Pioneer Press game to watch!!


You have a fuel tank in the back of your truck?


----------



## snowman55

So far the martini rocks


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1836495 said:


> You have a fuel tank in the back of your truck?


Nope. Gotta drive around by the hockey arena.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1836495 said:


> You have a fuel tank in the back of your truck?


You see the GT Landscapes and Design truck I take it??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Chisago ranked 11 in the state, St. Michael ranked 3.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1836501 said:


> You see the GT Landscapes and Design truck I take it??


Silver ram no name on it fuel tank in the back boss plow mount.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1836504 said:


> Silver ram no name on it fuel tank in the back boss plow mount.


Smooth fuel tank, right? No idea who he is.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1836466 said:


> I'm not an instructor....


Any chance you could get it?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1836512 said:


> Any chance you could get it?


I'm sure I could.........


----------



## albhb3

Hamelfire;1836464 said:


> If you know how to use a nozzle your pretty much qualified


hmmmmm maybe I sould see if the wife knows how....


----------



## Camden

snowman55;1836467 said:


> Camden was late. crews showed up and finished them all off. I only charged them $2 with condiments. Nice to finally meet you Roy.


Nice to meet you too. I just remembered that I forgot to pay you your $5.


----------



## snowman55

Meet at mows for a Guinness next time. Aqua was awesome but not cheap. ( like me) daughter and I ordered the 2 specials . I ate most of both , primerib and pork tenderloin. Time to have wife drive home finish nite with a brandy.


----------



## Camden

I saw Moe's but what's up with that Mermaid place? That looked like quite an establishment.


----------



## snowman55

Bowling, bar, wedding receptions, hotel, some good times have been had there


----------



## SnowGuy73

Back over 80° tomorrow.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1836584 said:


> Back over 80° tomorrow.


Pack extra ice tomorrow, stage 2 cold.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Chisago won on a 35 yd fg with 5 seconds left by our kicker that missed 2 fgs earlier in the night. 5-0. 

What good grass mowing does for a football team!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1836602 said:


> Chisago won on a 35 yd fg with 5 seconds left by our kicker that missed 2 fgs earlier in the night. 5-0.
> 
> What good grass mowing does for a football team!!


They should give the guy a bonus for cutting it so good!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1836605 said:


> They should give the guy a bonus for cutting it so good!


At least a game ball....amirite?


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1836588 said:


> Pack extra ice tomorrow, stage 2 cold.


No doubt!...


----------



## qualitycut

Has heated rear seats for my tools


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1836627 said:


> Has heated rear seats for my tools


Yours?......


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1836629 said:


> Yours?......


Yea the detailed it for me just waiting to go in and sign papers monday or Tuesday


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1836627 said:


> Has heated rear seats for my tools


The heated rear seats are nice for naps that's the only time mine have been used was the one nap I took. Should give me your rims before you trade it in


----------



## SnowGuy73

63° breezy clouds.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1836633 said:


> Yea the detailed it for me just waiting to go in and sign papers monday or Tuesday


Nice! Love the color.


----------



## IDST

qualitycut;1836627 said:


> Has heated rear seats for my tools


I had to run outside and make sure my truck was still there!


----------



## ringahding1

Anybody Plowing residential driveways in Mendota Heights?


----------



## qualitycut

ringahding1;1836665 said:


> Anybody Plowing residential driveways in Mendota Heights?


I do why?....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's the simple things that piss me off the most. Why is that?


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1836627 said:


> Has heated rear seats for my tools


Looks sharp!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1836673 said:


> It's the simple things that piss me off the most. Why is that?


Because you care too much?

I don't know? Enlighten us


----------



## qualitycut

So i got a guy coming with 5k to buy my dump trailer.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1836678 said:


> So i got a guy coming with 5k to buy my dump trailer.


Must have been a good summer for you, new truck, trailer and bobcat.
LUCKY!

What trailer are you buying?


----------



## ringahding1

qualitycut;1836672 said:


> I do why?....


I got a hit on my website from a lady there. Here plow guy of 20 years retired.
HMU 651-428-3992


----------



## IDST

qualitycut;1836678 said:


> So i got a guy coming with 5k to buy my dump trailer.


Good luck! Does he sound solid or is he bring 2500 cash?


----------



## qualitycut

jagext;1836683 said:


> Good luck! Does he sound solid or is he bring 2500 cash?


Mexican roofer, needs one by monday for going out of town. I dont want to sell it but for 5 k i will.


----------



## qualitycut

And super hung over from a wedding last night so not in the mood to negotiate.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1836676 said:


> Because you care too much?
> 
> I don't know? Enlighten us


The set of keys for the schools / parks we mow that have locked gates.

The stay in one truck, in one cubby hole on the dash with a label on the cubby hole that says "keys".

I leave this morning to mow a school that can only be mowed on Saturday, in Taylors Falls. Go to unlock the gate, what's in the cubby hole? Nothing.

Keys aren't in the glovebox, not in the armrest, not under the seat.

I get stuff breaks, I get sometimes a double/triple cut slows people down, I get someone is going to sleep through their alarm.

Guess I need to put copies of the keys on the FOBs for the trucks, then they can't leave the house or the property without them.


----------



## qualitycut

Sold 4900.00


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1836684 said:


> Mexican roofer, needs one by monday for going out of town. I dont want to sell it but for 5 k i will.


After that come to shakopee and buy my skid steer trailer.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1836694 said:


> After that come to shakopee and buy my skid steer trailer.


Running to lano now


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1836697 said:


> Running to lano now


You'll be five minutes away.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1836694 said:


> After that come to shakopee and buy my skid steer trailer.


SSS,

Look up DJI Phantom 2 Vision.

Buddy posted a video from his new drone, I think it's what you are looking for.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1836686 said:


> The set of keys for the schools / parks we mow that have locked gates.
> 
> The stay in one truck, in one cubby hole on the dash with a label on the cubby hole that says "keys".
> 
> I leave this morning to mow a school that can only be mowed on Saturday, in Taylors Falls. Go to unlock the gate, what's in the cubby hole? Nothing.
> 
> Keys aren't in the glovebox, not in the armrest, not under the seat.
> 
> I get stuff breaks, I get sometimes a double/triple cut slows people down, I get someone is going to sleep through their alarm.
> 
> Guess I need to put copies of the keys on the FOBs for the trucks, then they can't leave the house or the property without them.


Key accountability is a big problem for me as well. Just like you, I have one spot where all the keys are supposed to go but for some reason I'll find them all over the place. Just the other day I needed to unlock some equipment that I had cabled up and the key for the lock was under the rear floormat of my truck. How does it get UNDER a floormat where no one ever sits? Crazy....


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1836693 said:


> Sold 4900.00


Nice! What are you getting now?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Have trimmer racks in the enclosed trailer. 2 trimmers and the 30" push mower are in the pickup box. The one trimmer on the trimmer rack IN the trailer, doesn't run. No one has said it doesn't run.

The two trimmers riding around in the back of the pickup, run. 

Common sense would be to do it the other way, keep the running equipment out of the elements so it stays running, that is if you're not going to put the trimmers back on the racks to begin with.

No idea why the mower is in the back of the pickup.

Send me a text, write something on the list for the day. Something. All stuff that's been discussed within the last 2 months.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1836706 said:


> Key accountability is a big problem for me as well. Just like you, I have one spot where all the keys are supposed to go but for some reason I'll find them all over the place. Just the other day I needed to unlock some equipment that I had cabled up and the key for the lock was under the rear floormat of my truck. How does it get UNDER a floormat where no one ever sits? Crazy....


I've narrowed it down to 2 guys out of a crew of 3 that SHOULD know where they are, but they haven't gotten back to me whether they have them.

I'm sure they found them in a pocket on Thursday when they got home, unless they don't clean out pockets and wait to.do.laundry on the weekend.

Whoever has them at home will probably try to slide them back in the cubby hole qnd the keys will just magically reappear.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1836709 said:


> Nice! What are you getting now?


Load trail i think.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1836720 said:


> Load trail i think.


There nice you will be happy with it


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1836686 said:


> The set of keys for the schools / parks we mow that have locked gates.
> 
> The stay in one truck, in one cubby hole on the dash with a label on the cubby hole that says "keys".
> 
> I leave this morning to mow a school that can only be mowed on Saturday, in Taylors Falls. Go to unlock the gate, what's in the cubby hole? Nothing.
> 
> Keys aren't in the glovebox, not in the armrest, not under the seat.
> 
> I get stuff breaks, I get sometimes a double/triple cut slows people down, I get someone is going to sleep through their alarm.
> 
> Guess I need to put copies of the keys on the FOBs for the trucks, then they can't leave the house or the property without them.


Town is not that big how did we not pass each other?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1836732 said:


> Town is not that big how did we not pass each other?


Dunno, but on my way to the Middle School between Center City and Lindstrom now.

You can marvel at my mowingesque when you pass by later.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1836720 said:


> Load trail i think.


Just bought a 14'er and I love it. Got the tarp and on board charger.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1836745 said:


> Just bought a 14'er and I love it. Got the tarp and on board charger.


Bring a jump box. Seems the on board charger dosent charge fast off the truck. But that's with any dump trailer dumping multiple times


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1836746 said:


> Bring a jump box. Seems the on board charger dosent charge fast off the truck. But that's with any dump trailer dumping multiple times


My Felling doesn't keep up either. About 8-9 dumps, depending on how large the load is.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1836748 said:


> My Felling doesn't keep up either. About 8-9 dumps, depending on how large the load is.


I get about 5 but it's usually 5 tons worth of material in it. It's such a small trickle charge it makes no difference. I just keep the jump box in the truck and a extention cord to if it in when I can. I thought about putting a solar charger on the lid for the box but I figured it would get broken.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1836745 said:


> Just bought a 14'er and I love it. Got the tarp and on board charger.


Thats what im getting but in 16.


----------



## Camden

There's a green Ford truck that says CB Services sitting at a house just down the road from where I live. Hmmm.....


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;1836756 said:


> There's a green Ford truck that says CB Services sitting at a house just down the road from where I live. Hmmm.....


That is probably CB himself.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1836737 said:


> Dunno, but on my way to the Middle School between Center City and Lindstrom now.
> 
> You can marvel at my mowingesque when you pass by later.


We where in Taylor's all morning now going to centria.


----------



## ringahding1

Anyone snow plowing in Mendota Heights, I have info for someone in need of services this winter.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1836756 said:


> There's a green Ford truck that says CB Services sitting at a house just down the road from where I live. Hmmm.....


Probably boss man himself if it's a crew cab


----------



## Camden

I pulled into the driveway to see if he was around but I couldn't see anyone.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1836759 said:


> We where in Taylor's all morning now going to centria.


I was 1/2 way up the hill at the school.

Is the wedding at the Lutheran Church or the other one just to the west?


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1836697 said:


> Running to lano now


Just bought one last Friday in Lacrosse $900 cheaper than Lano.

Let me know if you need more info.


----------



## Polarismalibu

TKLAWN;1836767 said:


> Just bought one last Friday in Lacrosse $900 cheaper than Lano.
> 
> Let me know if you need more info.


I was told to stay away from them. How did it go? Lano told me they were told the place in lacrosse puts really small pumps in??


----------



## banonea

Just finished the new sander truck so I don't half to put it in my new truck. here are before and after photos......... I don't think it turned out to bad if I do say so myselfThumbs Up


----------



## Camden

How big of a spreader can you safely run on a SRW truck? 2 yard?


----------



## banonea

Camden;1836786 said:


> How big of a spreader can you safely run on a SRW truck? 2 yard?


what is a srw truck?


----------



## Martinson9

banonea;1836787 said:


> what is a srw truck?


Single Rear Wheel vs Dual Rear Wheel


----------



## banonea

Martinson9;1836788 said:


> Single Rear Wheel vs Dual Rear Wheel


Ok.. I run a tornado 2 yard and I had that in my 2500hd last year before I got my f350 and it handled it great. I am going to change out the rear leaf springs to 1 ton springs before the start of the season to give it a little extra


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hopefully Green's wedding in WI is indoors. Just had a couple showers pass through Lindstrom.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Gophers got the jug back!!


----------



## IDST

banonea;1836783 said:


> Just finished the new sander truck so I don't half to put it in my new truck. here are before and after photos......... I don't think it turned out to bad if I do say so myselfThumbs Up


Looks great! except it's a chevy. better than i dodge though I guess


----------



## NorthernProServ

jagext;1836810 said:


> Looks great! except it's a chevy. better than i dodge though I guess


I would actually take a Dodge before a Chevy.....I cant believe I just said that :laughing:


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1836766 said:


> I was 1/2 way up the hill at the school.
> 
> Is the wedding at the Lutheran Church or the other one just to the west?


2 miles north at some barn place.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1836783 said:


> Just finished the new sander truck so I don't half to put it in my new truck. here are before and after photos......... I don't think it turned out to bad if I do say so myselfThumbs Up


is that your house? I think I know where you live


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1836835 said:


> is that your house? I think I know where you live


It is. I live just oof 2 st sw by sergeant nursery


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1836838 said:


> It is. I live just oof 2 st sw by sergeant nursery


I am pretty sure I have been past your house a few times


----------



## Polarismalibu

Goal wild!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1836809 said:


> Gophers got the jug back!!


Fun game to watch!



Polarismalibu;1836853 said:


> Goal wild!!!


GOAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## unit28

just looked at the new weather channel ...channel 

{channel 213 dish}
has me at 57 high temp Monday
snow going to be in the Wasatch


----------



## Polarismalibu

3 for 4 on the power play tonight. There looking good!


----------



## unit28

oh boy............

put away the string trimmers


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1836869 said:


> just looked at the new weather channel ...channel
> 
> {channel 213 dish}
> has me at 57 high temp Monday
> snow going to be in the Wasatch


Channel 5 (45) says highs 10-15 below normal next weekend.


----------



## Camden

Wild looked decent. Who are they saying is the #1 goalie? I sure hope it's not Backstrom...just put in Kuemper and if he stumbles then see what your options are.


----------



## unit28

watch this....


----------



## unit28

been watching the gfslr for awhile now
confidence is likely ATTM


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1836875 said:


> Channel 5 (45) says highs 10-15 below normal next weekend.


Looks more like 25º according to NoWack Thumbs Up. Big change coming.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1836881 said:


> been watching the gfslr for awhile now
> confidence is likely ATTM


Showed a little snow nearby yesterday.


----------



## unit28

metgen shows frzdrz a very slight chance

most snow I saw was arrowhead region
850mb has 32* barroclinic isotherms 
of a wide area, cutting off near southern plains


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;1836723 said:


> There nice you will be happy with it


Seeing your low pro the other day, really wish we would have got the low pro!

Do you haul a skid in it?


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;1836891 said:


> Seeing your low pro the other day, really wish we would have got the low pro!
> 
> Do you haul a skid in it?


Yeah I haul the track machine in it.


----------



## TKLAWN

Polarismalibu;1836772 said:


> I was told to stay away from them. How did it go? Lano told me they were told the place in lacrosse puts really small pumps in??


Load trail skid trailer, not a dump. That's what I bought and I think Quality was looking for.


----------



## Polarismalibu

TKLAWN;1836900 said:


> Load trail skid trailer, not a dump. That's what I bought and I think Quality was looking for.


Oh gotcha. I think he's looking for a new dump. Is your skid trailer a I beam frame? I might get one before winter but the one I saw wasn't a I beam


----------



## SnowGuy73

60° clouds breeze.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Chance of rain everyday but Tuesday this coming week.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

May as well rained 30 minutes ago, grass is soaked.


----------



## IDST

took the woman out for all you can eat sushi last night. Feeling it this morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Here it is....










Better hope those leaves change and drop quick.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1836938 said:


> Here it is....
> 
> Better hope those leaves change and drop quick.


Forecast for more than a month away, yeah right!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1836939 said:


> Forecast for more than a month away, yeah right!


That'll change!!!


----------



## unit28

Real time links

test test midwest
http://www.midwesternweather.net/


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1836942 said:


> Real time links
> 
> test test midwest
> http://www.midwesternweather.net/


Whoa. Now THERE'S a link!!

Especially for us that travel around.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden,

My school district approached me on striping the lots, you mind PMing some info on how to go about pricing this out?

I get cost+labor+margin, just don't want to leave money on the table or be completely out of line.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1836939 said:


> Forecast for more than a month away, yeah right!


Agreed.......


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1836952 said:


> Camden,
> 
> My school district approached me on striping the lots, you mind PMing some info on how to go about pricing this out?
> 
> I get cost+labor+margin, just don't want to leave money on the table or be completely out of line.


A couple drinks and some spray paint from menards


----------



## Greenery

How are your growth inhibitor areas looking lwnmwerman? Is it still working, dead or lush green?


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1836952 said:


> Camden,
> 
> My school district approached me on striping the lots, you mind PMing some info on how to go about pricing this out?
> 
> I get cost+labor+margin, just don't want to leave money on the table or be completely out of line.


I have no problem sharing my prices for this type of work. If it's a big job and I want to be competitive I'll bid $.25/lineal foot for a 4" line. If it's a small job I'll go to $.40. Curbs are ~$.80-$1 and that price again depends on quantity.

If you need to do any stenciling I charge all different rates depending upon what's being asked of me. I have one bank that has 12 arrows...4 when you drive into the lot, 4 for the drive-thrus and 4 when you leave. In that case I get $15/arrow.

And check out this picture. This woman went around my truck and trailer that had all the lights flashing and over the curb to get to the ATM on the other side of the bank. When I caught up to her and asked what she was doing she said she thought I was broken down.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1836978 said:


> I have no problem sharing my prices for this type of work. If it's a big job and I want to be competitive I'll bid $.25/lineal foot for a 4" line. If it's a small job I'll go to $.40. Curbs are ~$.80-$1 and that price again depends on quantity.
> 
> If you need to do any stenciling I charge all different rates depending upon what's being asked of me. I have one bank that has 12 arrows...4 when you drive into the lot, 4 for the drive-thrus and 4 when you leave. In that case I get $15/arrow.
> 
> And check out this picture. This woman went around my truck and trailer that had all the lights flashing and over the curb to get to the ATM on the other side of the bank. When I caught up to her and asked what she was doing she said she thought I was broken down.


Thanks. That's kinda what I was looking for, a ft price to shoot for.

I've price out the Famous Daves in Forest Lake before, said an extra $25 per month, and they laughed at me, said a guy does the whole lot for $100, including 4 handicapped spots.


----------



## Green Grass

Lwnmwr the middle school looks great.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1836988 said:


> Lwnmwr the middle school looks great.


Take a left at the Stop Light in Chisago City and head south 2 miles, you can see me mowing and stare at me like a monkey in a zoo.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1836952 said:


> Camden,
> 
> My school district approached me on striping the lots, you mind PMing some info on how to go about pricing this out?
> I
> I get cost+labor+margin, just don't want to leave money on the table or be completely out of line.


You have a striping machine now?


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1836990 said:


> Take a left at the Stop Light in Chisago City and head south 2 miles, you can see me mowing and stare at me like a monkey in a zoo.


Down in MG now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1836992 said:


> You have a striping machine now?


I said the school approached me about doing it, not I told them I would stripe the whole district for $1,000 and now I need to hope I can do it for that.

Just like I'm licensed and have a sprayer to do turf applications, I can't compete with the price TruGreen sprays the schools for.

Just wanted some info to see if it was possible.

Did you see the post about a drone to by yesterday?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1836997 said:


> I said the school approached me about doing it, not I told them I would stripe the whole district for $1,000 and now I need to hope I can do it for that.
> 
> Just like I'm licensed and have a sprayer to do turf applications, I can't compete with the price TruGreen sprays the schools for.
> 
> Just wanted some info to see if it was possible.
> 
> Did you see the post about a drone to by yesterday?


Gothcha. $1000 is pretty cheap for the whole district. One patking lot we sealed yesterday is more than that but there is layout involved.

How many parking stalls are we talking. I can at least tell you what we would charge if that would help.

And yeah I saw the post. Thanks for the info that sounds like what I'm after.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1837001 said:


> Gothcha. $1000 is pretty cheap for the whole district. One patking lot we sealed yesterday is more than that but there is layout involved.
> 
> How many parking stalls are we talking. I can at least tell you what we would charge if that would help.
> 
> And yeah I saw the post. Thanks for the info that sounds like what I'm after.


I have no idea how many.

They just sent an email to me saying they were wondering if I did parking lot striping.

For the most part, I feel Camden and I are somewhat close on pricing.

I just need to get away from so many contracts, and increase the extras / per time / hourly stuff.

I'll look at his numbers and mark off the lots and see what I come up with.

If it makes sense to get a striping machine and it looks like I can sell it to my other properties, fine. If not, I'll pass.

The $1,000 was a number I'd pulled outta my buttocks. Not anywhere even close to what I would charge.

I'd be MUCH less.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1837002 said:


> I have no idea how many.
> 
> They just sent an email to me saying they were wondering if I did parking lot striping.
> 
> For the most part, I feel Camden and I are somewhat close on pricing.
> 
> I just need to get away from so many contracts, and increase the extras / per time / hourly stuff.
> 
> I'll look at his numbers and mark off the lots and see what I come up with.
> 
> If it makes sense to get a striping machine and it looks like I can sell it to my other properties, fine. If not, I'll pass.
> 
> The $1,000 was a number I'd pulled outta my buttocks. Not anywhere even close to what I would charge.


Don't forget handicap stencil, arrows, etc. 10 cents a foot for lines.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1837003 said:


> Don't forget handicap stencil, arrows, etc. 10 cents a foot for lines.


Now you're the lowballer. I'll stick to Camden's price.


----------



## CityGuy

Wow what a hangover


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1837006 said:


> Now you're the lowballer. I'll stick to Camden's price.


There are people who will do it at the rate SSS stated. I don't know how they do it but I refuse to work that cheap.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1837008 said:


> Wow what a hangover


Same, tap beer is a killer!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1837009 said:


> There are people who will do it at the rate SSS stated. I don't know how they do it but I refuse to work that cheap.


I was just giving him the needle.

Like I said before, the only time I priced it out was the Famous Daves in FL. Pr
100 parking stalls, 4 handicapped stencils, 2 stalls with the "/" through them for handicapped access.

I was at $300, would have done it for an extra $25 per month.

They get it done every spring for $100.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1837013 said:


> Same, tap beer is a killer!


thats what I had


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1837015 said:


> thats what I had


Does it too me everytime.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Good day to lay on the couch and watch football all day/night.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1837014 said:


> I was just giving him the needle.
> 
> Like I said before, the only time I priced it out was the Famous Daves in FL. Pr
> 100 parking stalls, 4 handicapped stencils, 2 stalls with the "/" through them for handicapped access.
> 
> I was at $300, would have done it for an extra $25 per month.
> 
> They get it done every spring for $100.


100 is ridiculous. Add up all the stalls and you will be surprised how many feet there are.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Damn its hot out


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1837009 said:


> There are people who will do it at the rate SSS stated. I don't know how they do it but I refuse to work that cheap.


They show up withline drivers and can do 500 stalls in an hour.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1837022 said:


> 100 is ridiculous. Add up all the stalls and you will be surprised how many feet there are.


100x20'+250' down the middle 275' x .10 =$275 × extras.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1837024 said:


> They show up withline drivers and can do 500 stalls in an hour.


Wow, that's out of my league. I'm content with servicing banks, clinics and fast food joints.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1837026 said:


> Wow, that's out of my league. I'm content with servicing banks, clinics and fast food joints.


And that's what I would be targeting.

Although..... in 3 weeks I will be down to 2 banks. I've lost 10 others, still doing them for $400 per month, for the year.

I'm getting killed on them.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1837029 said:


> And that's what I would be targeting.
> 
> Although..... in 3 weeks I will be down to 2 banks. I've lost 10 others, still doing them for $400 per month, for the year.
> 
> I'm getting killed on them.


No point in keeping them then is there.


----------



## SnowGuy73

This Chicago green bay game is crazy!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well that was fun. Had the cops called on me.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1837041 said:


> Well that was fun. Had the cops called on me.


Distracted driving?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Had lunch at the Northern Grill in Chisago. Parked on the frontage road, 1/4 on the road, 3/4 on the empty lot, parallel with the road.

Owners of the carpet place called because I was trespassing and wanted my truck towed immediately.

I come out from lunch, saw the cop and figured I was getting a parking ticket for being 1/4 way on the road.

He said the carpet people called and wanted my truck towed. He asked if I would please park on the other end of the property next time. Said they get calls from the carpet people any time someone is near their property.

He also said I probably don't want to pull so far off the road next time???

We've been threatened with parking tickets when we were actually working and parking on the street on double yellow lines.

Can't win.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1837039 said:


> This Chicago green bay game is crazy!


The bears are really playing like crap now!


----------



## TKLAWN

Polarismalibu;1837061 said:


> The bears are really playing like crap now!


Cutler always implodes when it starts going badly.


----------



## albhb3

TKLAWN;1837064 said:


> Cutler always implodes when it starts going badly.


good ole jay bruised uterus again


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Don't you guys have anything better to do than sit around all day and watch football?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1837075 said:


> Don't you guys have anything better to do than sit around all day and watch football?


Re graded my yard today that counts


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1837075 said:


> Don't you guys have anything better to do than sit around all day and watch football?


went to cabelas washed and walked the dog


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1837064 said:


> Cutler always implodes when it starts going badly.


Ya, it was a good game for a while.

Officials were making some bad calls.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Now time to watch the Vikings lose.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1837085 said:


> Now time to watch the Vikings lose.


Touchdown!

And Lwnmrw, so far I've watched two kids play hockey @ two different rinks, measured a parking lot, bought some supplies to paint my house, verbally ripped a part two idiots that thought it was a good idea to throw beer bottles into the kids park by my house so they could hop on the bus to go to the game( This one was my favorite). Now I'm watching football.


----------



## SSS Inc.

We are looking kinda good.


----------



## qualitycut

Cant wait for it to cool down tomorrow, been tempted to turn the air on all day.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1837093 said:


> Cant wait for it to cool down tomorrow, been tempted to turn the air on all day.


Yes, cool weather!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1837092 said:


> We are looking kinda good.


All these penalties, damn!


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;1837087 said:


> Touchdown!
> 
> And Lwnmrw, so far I've watched two kids play hockey @ two different rinks, measured a parking lot, bought some supplies to paint my house, verbally ripped a part two idiots that thought it was a good idea to throw beer bottles into the kids park by my house so they could hop on the bus to go to the game( This one was my favorite). Now I'm watching football.


I call BS unless theres a utube video


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;1837096 said:


> I call BS unless theres a utube video


Of my confrontation? If so, it happened. I have no patience for idiots. I once made a teenager pick up a tray of garbage he dumped on the floor at subway. The kid thought he was funny until his friends laughed at him picking it up. Let's just say I'm not the type that watches quietly things that shouldn't happen.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1837093 said:


> Cant wait for it to cool down tomorrow, been tempted to turn the air on all day.


I turned the air back on when the house hit 80 earlier today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1837102 said:


> I turned the air back on when the house hit 80 earlier today.


I'm hiding down stairs all day!


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1837102 said:


> I turned the air back on when the house hit 80 earlier today.


Im at 74 in here.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Waiting on a chainsaw


----------



## SSS Inc.

What the heck does Patterson have wrapped around his hair?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1837105 said:


> Waiting on a chainsaw


Is that a harvester?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1837106 said:


> What the heck does Patterson have wrapped around his hair?


I think it keeps his hair together.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1837108 said:


> I think it keeps his hair together.


I get that part but it looks like a horn coming off his neck.

TOuchdown!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1837109 said:


> I get that part but it looks like a horn coming off his neck.
> 
> TOuchdown!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Vikings horn!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1837110 said:


> Vikings horn!


Field Goal Instead!!!!!!!!!:laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Wonder if they will keep this going or the typical Vikings will play the second half.


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;1837107 said:


> Is that a harvester?


naw thats his new mower... wth do you think it is


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1837120 said:


> naw thats his new mower... wth do you think it is


Thought maybe a rake or something.

What kind is it?


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;1837123 said:


> Thought maybe a rake or something.
> 
> What kind is it?


john deere head maybe he should show us the rest


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1837124 said:


> john deere head maybe he should show us the rest


Maybe.........


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## Polarismalibu

Where did this Vikings team come from


----------



## TKLAWN

Polarismalibu;1837132 said:


> Where did this Vikings team come from


Amazing what happens when your quarterback can complete a pass of more than 9 yards.

Teddy, McKinnon, Patterson LET'S GO!!!!!

Edit: looks like Ponder is coming in, we're screwed.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bridgewater out?

Uh oh!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1837136 said:


> Bridgewater out.


Now we will lose. Cafe!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1837138 said:


> Now we will lose. Cafe!!


Bound to happen...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ponder.... Cafe this!


----------



## albhb3

35w bridge fall down go boom 
bridgewater fall down go boom coincidence I think not


----------



## Polarismalibu

Lucky kick!!


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1836756 said:


> There's a green Ford truck that says CB Services sitting at a house just down the road from where I live. Hmmm.....


CB himself was at a wedding.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bridgewater is back out!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1837144 said:


> Lucky kick!!


Very lucky.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1837093 said:


> Cant wait for it to cool down tomorrow, been tempted to turn the air on all day.


Air has been on for to 2 days here.


----------



## Polarismalibu

What a win!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1837153 said:


> What a win!!!


Agreed!.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1837154 said:


> Agreed!.....


X3.

I hope we play like that on Thursday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1837156 said:


> X3.
> 
> I hope we play like that on Thursday.


That's be nice.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1837156 said:


> X3.
> 
> I hope we play like that on Thursday.


Don't hold your breath!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1837008 said:


> Wow what a hangover


I kept trying to find you... then someone directed me to something else...


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1837162 said:


> I kept trying to find you... then someone directed me to something else...


I was looking for you after the speech and went out for a cigar with a few burn guys and your truck was mia?


----------



## unit28

...record high temperature tied at st cloud mn...

A record high temperature of 85 degrees was tied at st cloud mn today. 

This ties the original record of 85 set in 1905.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1837161 said:


> Don't hold your breath!


Sounds about right.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1837163 said:


> I was looking for you after the speech and went out for a cigar with a few burn guys and your truck was mia?


Ohhhh... that must have been when Little Slim and I went to check in at the hotel... sorry we couldn't meet up


----------



## Polarismalibu

Simpsons and family guy clash. Should be entertaining


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1837176 said:


> Simpsons and family guy clash. Should be entertaining


I'm liking it so far!

Love this show.


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;1837177 said:


> I'm liking it so far!
> 
> Love this show.


snowguy: your sisters being raped *click


----------



## SnowGuy73

Already down to 69°


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1837182 said:


> snowguy: your sisters being raped *click


Ok............


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;1837184 said:


> Ok............


youll understand in a min. you musta not heard about the show


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1837186 said:


> youll understand in a min. you musta not heard about the show


I heard....


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;1837186 said:


> youll understand in a min. you musta not heard about the show


Hahaha!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Chance of rain everyday this week now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Cowboys saints game is looking good too. 

Been a while since I watched football the entire day!


----------



## Polarismalibu

This car wash part is a bit more then we needed to see!


----------



## Drakeslayer

Polaris- did you kill some ducks this weekend?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;1837197 said:


> Polaris- did you kill some ducks this weekend?


I went out for a couple hours yesterday and got some woodies. I had to much going on and was pretty warm so I didn't try to hard. Next week should be good though!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1837195 said:


> This car wash part is a bit more then we needed to see!


Too much Simpsons on here for me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Weird looking orange moon!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1837203 said:


> Too much Simpsons on here for me.


That was one weird episode!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Someone attacked someone with a BB gun at a bar. Real tough guy there!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1837207 said:


> That was one weird episode!


Ya, I wasn't impressed.


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;1837197 said:


> Polaris- did you kill some ducks this weekend?


After the Vikings game I went and mowed a bank that's on the shore of the Mississippi and several huge flocks flew over. I could've shot them while sitting on the mower.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1837107 said:


> Is that a harvester?


Yes sir. Combining beans


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1837220 said:


> Yes sir. Combining beans


Nice. Sounds like fun.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Camden;1837213 said:


> After the Vikings game I went and mowed a bank that's on the shore of the Mississippi and several huge flocks flew over. I could've shot them while sitting on the mower.


How about I ride shotgun on your mower?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1837213 said:


> After the Vikings game I went and mowed a bank that's on the shore of the Mississippi and several huge flocks flew over. I could've shot them while sitting on the mower.


I'll come help you mow!


----------



## mnlefty

SnowGuy73;1837193 said:


> Cowboys saints game is looking good too.
> 
> Been a while since I watched football the entire day!


Makes last weeks game sting a little more... Saints are not good.


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnlefty;1837229 said:


> Makes last weeks game sting a little more... Saints are not good.


That's true too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Raining in Hamburg, I'm told.


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;1837222 said:


> How about I ride shotgun on your mower?


Ha - The police station is right next to the bank so I'm not sure they'd appreciate gun shots coming from outside their building.



Polarismalibu;1837225 said:


> I'll come help you mow!


You can weed whip!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1837221 said:


> Nice. Sounds like fun.


Wasn't bad until the fingers in the auger came loose at 730. Then I smashed my thumb turning a pully


----------



## cbservicesllc

mnlefty;1837229 said:


> Makes last weeks game sting a little more... Saints are not good.


Yeah I turned it off... game was garbage


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1837236 said:


> Ha - The police station is right next to the bank so I'm not sure they'd appreciate gun shots coming from outside their building.
> 
> You can weed whip!


I'll just use the shotgun to do it after the ducks are down!


----------



## CityGuy

57 cloudy, light mist and windy


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1837173 said:


> Ohhhh... that must have been when Little Slim and I went to check in at the hotel... sorry we couldn't meet up


Thats cool. It will happen eventually


----------



## CityGuy

Is the wild game on tv tonight?


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like rain on and off this week


----------



## CityGuy

Cool temps look favorable for this weekend and next week. Snow is not far behind


----------



## SnowGuy73

60° overcast breezy.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1837269 said:


> 60° overcast breezy.


No mist in your area?


----------



## CityGuy

So all you hunters I have a question for you. Can you duck hunt on a public lake such as Minnetonka or Independence as long as you stay away from houses?


----------



## CityGuy

Days are getting shorter. When is day lights saving time?


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1836627 said:


> Has heated rear seats for my tools


Nice looking truck even for a ford.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1836783 said:


> Just finished the new sander truck so I don't half to put it in my new truck. here are before and after photos......... I don't think it turned out to bad if I do say so myselfThumbs Up


Looking good.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1837101 said:


> Of my confrontation? If so, it happened. I have no patience for idiots. I once made a teenager pick up a tray of garbage he dumped on the floor at subway. The kid thought he was funny until his friends laughed at him picking it up. Let's just say I'm not the type that watches quietly things that shouldn't happen.


I keep looking for you in one of your trucks but haven't seen any since a few weeks ago.


----------



## CityGuy

Quiet in here this morning.


----------



## CityGuy

56 and cloudy


----------



## CityGuy

Hey green, did you get the email from me? Are you planning on coming to either burn this weekend?


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1837288 said:


> Quiet in here this morning.


It's dark out might as well sleep.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1837292 said:


> Hey green, did you get the email from me? Are you planning on coming to either burn this weekend?


I don't have my instructor yet.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Hamelfire;1837279 said:


> Days are getting shorter. When is day lights saving time?


Makes a guy want to sleep to 8, too dark.

I think daylights is around or a week after Halloween


----------



## TKLAWN

The wind should knock off some of the leaves today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1837270 said:


> No mist in your area?


Nope, no dew either.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The rain is coming, maybe not for you guys on the west side, but we're rained on in the NE.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TK - you got my last PM, right?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Perfect weather today!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1837295 said:


> I don't have my instructor yet.


Going to check with zip.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Any of you read Paul Douglas' blob lately? I'm not sure if its the lack of weather or what but all it is now is talk of politics and climate change... He always had some of that in there, but that ALL it is now!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1837309 said:


> Perfect weather today!


Till it rains


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1837315 said:


> Till it rains


Or if you're trying to spray.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu.

Rain will start in 56 min - Shakopee


----------



## Ranger620

Hamelfire;1837272 said:


> So all you hunters I have a question for you. Can you duck hunt on a public lake such as Minnetonka or Independence as long as you stay away from houses?


You can duck hunt on public lakes. Minnetonka would have a gun ordance though. Independance might not. Just need to stay proper distance from houses and make sure there is no gun ordanence.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1837272 said:


> So all you hunters I have a question for you. Can you duck hunt on a public lake such as Minnetonka or Independence as long as you stay away from houses?


Most lakes you can. I'm pretty sure Minnetonka would be a no though


----------



## unit28

Poiring on west side Rogers


----------



## Polarismalibu

unit28;1837324 said:


> Poiring on west side Rogers


Yet another excuse for them to not get the 101/144 interchange done


----------



## SnowGuy73

Barlow assures you, nothing severe this morning.


----------



## CityGuy

Green i sent you a text.


----------



## CityGuy

Light rain in Plymouth


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1837331 said:


> Barlow assures you, nothing severe this morning.


Don't know why, but I :laughing:.


----------



## qualitycut

Getting black to the north


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If you look close, you can almost trick your mind into seeing snowflakes mixing in.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1837339 said:


> Getting black to the north


Tornado sirens going off in Dakota county yet?


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1837338 said:


> Don't know why, but I :laughing:.


He made that point very clear.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Pouring in New Hope


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sprinkles in Shakopee.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1837342 said:


> Tornado sirens going off in Dakota county yet?


Havent heard them why?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Very cold light rain in burnsville. Gosh darn it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light rain now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1837349 said:


> Havent heard them why?


Cause you said it was dark. I figured t storm.


----------



## mnlefty

Pretty steady shower in St. Paul, 7th and Snelling.


----------



## qualitycut

Getting darker to the north.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Moderate rain now. This sucks. And which one of you guys ordered 7,000 tons of mix today?


----------



## qualitycut

Raining good here now.


----------



## albhb3

you boys have fun been off since 7am


----------



## skorum03

Well, this is annoying


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sent all my guys back up to Wyoming. City stuff rained out today.

Having an early luch at Wendys for some Chili waiting for the rain to stop in St. Paul before we hand dig these areas between the sidewalk and wall.

Too nervous on hitting the facing of the wall with the mini ex with how much scrutiny the owners are putting on the construction guys.


----------



## mnlefty

Pretty well done here. Don't know how much actual temp dropped but feels very noticeably cooler.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1837364 said:


> Moderate rain now. This sucks. And which one of you guys ordered 7,000 tons of mix today?


City of ordered 20


----------



## CityGuy

mnlefty;1837378 said:


> Pretty well done here. Don't know how much actual temp dropped but feels very noticeably cooler.


Mist and really cold next to the lake.


----------



## qualitycut

Looks like sun then more dark clouds here.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1837383 said:


> Looks like sun then more dark clouds here.


Going back and forth here.


----------



## skorum03

Everything I was going to mow today is rained out so I guess I'll golf this afternoon instead


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like a pretty steady wind from the north, northeast


----------



## CityGuy

53 and cloudy


----------



## CityGuy

So we milled out a few small areas to patch in this afternoon. Taking lunch at shop to warm up/dry out. Lady has already called 2 times saying we cant leave "her" road like that. 

Umm pretty sure that it belongs to all the tax payers not just her.

Guess we not allowed to take a lunch anymore.


----------



## ryde307

Drakeslayer;1837197 said:


> Polaris- did you kill some ducks this weekend?


I went for my first time over the weekend. I'm now hooked. Would need someone that knows what they are doing to go with though. There were 20 or so guys at a friends hunting shack over the weekend. 5 of us hiked into a public spot near by on Sat at 330AM. We got 24 birds between us.
Sunday the guys woke up late so two of us just went down the shoreline of there lake. We sat behind a dead tree on shore and got 4 woodducks.



Hamelfire;1837387 said:


> 53 and cloudy


It's cold today. We finished an irrigation job in the rain. Not much going on now.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1837364 said:


> Moderate rain now. This sucks. And which one of you guys ordered 7,000 tons of mix today?


Thats a lot of mix. We do 700 a day with 7 trucks. 11 and change a load.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light rain only lasted 10 minutes here.


----------



## qualitycut

No im debating on mowing a couple today because I know some are going to be mush or just wait till tomorrow. Damn.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1837393 said:


> Light rain only lasted 10 minutes here.


Rained steady here for a good hour at least


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1837399 said:


> Rained steady here for a good hour at least


That sucks.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Well, skid sprayer is winterized.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Looking at the weather makes me very anxious about getting on a plane in the morning and leaving for a week...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1837409 said:


> Looking at the weather makes me very anxious about getting on a plane in the morning and leaving for a week...


Why is that?


----------



## mnlefty

qualitycut;1837398 said:


> No im debating on mowing a couple today because I know some are going to be mush or just wait till tomorrow. Damn.


Don't know where they are but the townhome im working at in st Paul I wouldn't even consider trying it today.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1837410 said:


> Why is that?


Just getting colder... people will be calling for winterizations even though I tried to get them all scheduled already... we usually go at the end of October when things are winding down...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1837413 said:


> Just getting colder... people will be calling for winterizations even though I tried to get them all scheduled already... we usually go at the end of October when things are winding down...


Copy that.

I saw 3 or different companies out on my short drive from home to the shop and back this morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sun is poking out here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gardy is out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1837424 said:


> Gardy is out.


Hopefully the entire coaching staff!


----------



## Martinson9

If anyone wants an easy residential off of Hwy 100 and Minnetonka Blvd PM me. Excellent long term customer. We just aren't going there any more.


----------



## qualitycut

Mowed a couple and said cafe it. To wet.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Got the nice annoying customer today that know how to build sidewalks better the we do I guess. Yet he's not the one doing it. Can't stand people like that.


----------



## albhb3

screw this cold weather crap im moving


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1837437 said:


> Got the nice annoying customer today that know how to build sidewalks better the we do I guess. Yet he's not the one doing it. Can't stand people like that.


Gotta love it!


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1837437 said:


> Got the nice annoying customer today that know how to build sidewalks better the we do I guess. Yet he's not the one doing it. Can't stand people like that.


Are you working at snowguys house?


----------



## CityGuy

57 mostly cloudy


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1837428 said:


> Hopefully the entire coaching staff!


They are in limbo until new coach hired


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1837461 said:


> Are you working at snowguys house?


 must be


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1837477 said:


> They are in limbo until new coach hired


Dumb............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Two townhomes I'm dumping, can't handle it anymore. 

Well, one I'm dumping, the other dumped me, but are still driving me nuts.

First one, Polaris will understand why, but called today wondering why they haven't had the irrigation blown out yet. All of their stuff is inside an insulated doghouse, but the townhomes across the street are being blown out, and they are upset they aren't done yet.

The second one are the ones that dumped me last week. We went back to finish trimming 4 bushes that they didn't want trimmed before, now they did.

We got done, neighbor comes over and starts bitc×÷!# about who authorized the trimming of the bushes. They were right on the property line, but on the right side of what I assumed was the property line marker for the townhome's property. 

I told him the townhome called us to trim them, said they told me they were their bushes. He said they are, turned around and left.

WTF???


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1837437 said:


> Got the nice annoying customer today that know how to build sidewalks better the we do I guess. Yet he's not the one doing it. Can't stand people like that.


Just like alot of residents yet they wear a suit and tie.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1837477 said:


> They are in limbo until new coach hired


The entire staff was let go, but can be rehired by the new manager if so desired.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1837479 said:


> Dumb............


And guardy gets a an offer to stay in the twins organization. Figure that out.


----------



## CityGuy

Anybody know if the wild game is on the tv tonight


----------



## CityGuy

Green, did zip get you hooked up with gear?


----------



## qualitycut

Going to pick up the new rig.


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1837486 said:


> Green, did zip get you hooked up with gear?


I can get you hooked up with a pack for the time being. Its high pressure, not sure if your compressor can be turned up to 4500 or not.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1837487 said:


> Going to pick up the new rig.


Lots of pics later please


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1837480 said:


> Two townhomes I'm dumping, can't handle it anymore.
> 
> Well, one I'm dumping, the other dumped me, but are still driving me nuts.
> 
> First one, Polaris will understand why, but called today wondering why they haven't had the irrigation blown out yet. All of their stuff is inside an insulated doghouse, but the townhomes across the street are being blown out, and they are upset they aren't done yet.
> 
> The second one are the ones that dumped me last week. We went back to finish trimming 4 bushes that they didn't want trimmed before, now they did.
> 
> We got done, neighbor comes over and starts bitc×÷!# about who authorized the trimming of the bushes. They were right on the property line, but on the right side of what I assumed was the property line marker for the townhome's property.
> 
> I told him the townhome called us to trim them, said they told me they were their bushes. He said they are, turned around and left.
> 
> WTF???


Gota love people that are clueless


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1837483 said:


> And guardy gets a an offer to stay in the twins organization. Figure that out.


Even dumber...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1837461 said:


> Are you working at snowguys house?


I'm sure that would have been way better!


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1837480 said:


> Two townhomes I'm dumping, can't handle it anymore.
> 
> Well, one I'm dumping, the other dumped me, but are still driving me nuts.
> 
> First one, Polaris will understand why, but called today wondering why they haven't had the irrigation blown out yet. All of their stuff is inside an insulated doghouse, but the townhomes across the street are being blown out, and they are upset they aren't done yet.
> 
> The second one are the ones that dumped me last week. We went back to finish trimming 4 bushes that they didn't want trimmed before, now they did.
> 
> We got done, neighbor comes over and starts bitc×÷!# about who authorized the trimming of the bushes. They were right on the property line, but on the right side of what I assumed was the property line marker for the townhome's property.
> 
> I told him the townhome called us to trim them, said they told me they were their bushes. He said they are, turned around and left.
> 
> WTF???


Yeah they hit me up last week for a quote. you apparently you gave me "your blessing" So they said. Way to far for me and they pay so slow


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1837486 said:


> Green, did zip get you hooked up with gear?


Have not asked yet. I can use my regular stuff for Friday.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1837488 said:


> I can get you hooked up with a pack for the time being. Its high pressure, not sure if your compressor can be turned up to 4500 or not.


Yeah our compressor can do high pressure.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1837513 said:


> Have not asked yet. I can use my regular stuff for Friday.


Ok sounds good. If you have an old helmet around I would bring it. I may have an old one in the shed. Your red will not be red after this.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1837515 said:


> Yeah our compressor can do high pressure.


Ok I will get some stuff out of the shed.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1837525 said:


> Ok sounds good. If you have an old helmet around I would bring it. I may have an old one in the shed. Your red will not be red after this.


I will need a different helmet.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1837509 said:


> Yeah they hit me up last week for a quote. you apparently you gave me "your blessing" So they said. Way to far for me and they pay so slow


I said no such thing.

What's funny is they called another company yet and that company gave her my number and said to call me.

She's in a pickle there. I flat out told her in my email, that they need to get different people on the board, or just not have a board. It's either that, or she'll be doing quotes every year there.

In 25 years, it's the only account I've left without making sure I would come back if they called (various reasons for leaving).


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1837305 said:


> TK - you got my last PM, right?


I did. Turned it in this morning, we'll see how it goes.

Thanks again!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1837577 said:


> I did. Turned it in this morning, we'll see how it goes.
> 
> Thanks again!


Good deal. Good luck on it!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Patriots look horrible.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1837601 said:


> Patriots look horrible.


watching Gotham.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1837601 said:


> Patriots look horrible.


Yeah they do. Why can't we get a decent game on Mondays and Thursdays. Hopefully this Thursday will be worth watching for us anyway.


----------



## CityGuy

Wild up 1-0 few to go in the 2nd.

Kemper fell down, 
1-1


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1837616 said:


> Wild up 1-0 few to go in the 2nd.
> 
> Kemper fell down,
> 1-1


Is it on tv?


----------



## qualitycut

Looking for work for my skid if anyone has anything my way.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1837626 said:


> Is it on tv?


At 11 on nhl. listening and streaming.

http://ifirstrowus.eu/watch/286658/2/watch-minnesota-wild-vs-pittsburgh-penguins.html

link 2 works good


----------



## CityGuy

2-1 Wild 830 to go in the 3rd


----------



## Camden

Hamelfire;1837631 said:


> At 11 on nhl. listening and streaming.
> 
> http://ifirstrowus.eu/watch/286658/2/watch-minnesota-wild-vs-pittsburgh-penguins.html
> 
> link 2 works good


That's my go-to site for every game I want to watch. I catch every UFC fight on there for free. I usually just watch on my laptop but if you want to put it onto your tv just hook your computer up to it using a HDMI cable and change the input method.


----------



## Camden

And I'm watching link 3 which has the Penguins feed.


----------



## CityGuy

Pominville makes it 3-1


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1837657 said:


> That's my go-to site for every game I want to watch. I catch every UFC fight on there for free. I usually just watch on my laptop but if you want to put it onto your tv just hook your computer up to it using a HDMI cable and change the input method.


Thats what I did. HDMI to TV


----------



## SSS Inc.

All I get is a bunch of adds and shoots me to a different site. Seems sketchy to me. I guess I'll just watch Tom Brady get his butt kicked some more.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1837665 said:


> All I get is a bunch of adds and shoots me to a different site. Seems sketchy to me. I guess I'll just watch Tom Brady get his butt kicked some more.


Are you using laptop or phone?

My phone did that but lap top on link 2 or 3 works fine?


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1837665 said:


> All I get is a bunch of adds and shoots me to a different site. Seems sketchy to me. I guess I'll just watch Tom Brady get his butt kicked some more.


It may appear sketchy but I've been using that site for years. I've watched 30+ UFC fights on there and I've never had an issue except that a feed will go black occasionally but then all you do is click on a new link.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1837666 said:


> Are you using laptop or phone?
> 
> My phone did that but lap top on link 2 or 3 works fine?


Laptop, but I'm a Mac guy so maybe thats the problem. 


Camden;1837667 said:


> It may appear sketchy but I've been using that site for years. I've watched 30+ UFC fights on there and I've never had an issue except that a feed will go black occasionally but then all you do is click on a new link.


After I clicked off the page my laptop froze. I don't know for sure but I think you guys are setting me up here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1837629 said:


> Looking for work for my skid if anyone has anything my way.


Winter?...


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1837684 said:


> Winter?...


Yup..........


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1837487 said:


> Going to pick up the new rig.


Need some pictures!!!

We are getting very anxious over here...counting the days.


----------



## CityGuy

43 and cloudy


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1837673 said:


> Laptop, but I'm a Mac guy so maybe thats the problem.
> 
> After I clicked off the page my laptop froze. I don't know for sure but I think you guys are setting me up here.


Not sure than. Works fine on mine.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Overcast 43° windy.


----------



## CityGuy

42 cloudy windy.
I am going to say it. Windchill of 39


----------



## CityGuy

Its cop central at the shop. Apparently there is nothing going on in this city.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

47° in ludington MI. Feels more like 30°. Some guy is here from down south and grumbling about the cold. Kinda funny. He's glad he grabbed the winter coat


----------



## CityGuy

Might have to break out the winter jacket today


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Damn its dark here for 725 am


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1837729 said:


> Damn its dark here for 725 am


Hope you meant 625


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like rain and off the rest of the week


----------



## CityGuy

Showers late tonight and on and off tomorrow


----------



## CityGuy

The snow pack is building in Ontario. Its coming soon. 



Just not soon enough for some of us.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1837732 said:


> Hope you meant 625


No. Michigan time. Its 751 here and getting light. Waiting to leave on the sss badger to cross back over lake Michigan


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1837737 said:


> The snow pack is building in Ontario. Its coming soon.
> 
> Just not soon enough for some of us.


Too damn early. Its still September for Christ sake


----------



## CityGuy

Wow traffic accidents all over the cities creating lots of problems on the roads


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1837739 said:


> Too damn early. Its still September for Christ sake


Possible snow season in Minnesota, labor day to memorial day.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1837738 said:


> No. Michigan time. Its 751 here and getting light. Waiting to leave on the sss badger to cross back over lake Michigan


Ahh I thought you were still south of me.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1837741 said:


> Possible snow season in Minnesota, labor day to memorial day.


More like Canadian or Alaskan weather. If that's are chances then must not have a day without a chance


----------



## CityGuy

42 cloudy.
Wind chill makes it feel like 32


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1837743 said:


> Ahh I thought you were still south of me.


Nope. Probably about straight east. Trying to be lwnmr and expand my service area


----------



## SnowGuy73

I guess I should've fueled up yesterday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

No dew. ......


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1837751 said:


> No dew. ......


No frost either.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1837747 said:


> I guess I should've fueled up yesterday.


Gas go up?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Wheels up boys... Florida bound!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Anyone know what would happen if you had an employee was out working, and decided to bring someone along and not informing the owner or anyone in the company? And said person got injured.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1837747 said:


> I guess I should've fueled up yesterday.


Gas go up I'm guessing.

Funny thing is yesterday I had a townhome want a bid for next year, so they can budget. He was wondering if we could lower our price because gas is a sopposed to be cheaper. Ahhhhhhh no I don't think so.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;1837759 said:


> Gas go up I'm guessing.
> 
> Funny thing is yesterday I had a townhome want a bid for next year, so they can budget. He was wondering if we could lower our price because gas is a sopposed to be cheaper. Ahhhhhhh no I don't think so.


Gas MAY be cheaper, and even it is everything else is going up. Heck fast food joints are raising prices rapidly. Most are 7-9 for a meal. Parts and equipment are always on the rise. I don't even want to think what salt will be if we have another bad winter. Bunch of dumb idiots. Who lowers their prices?


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1837757 said:


> Anyone know what would happen if you had an employee was out working, and decided to bring someone along and not informing the owner or anyone in the company? And said person got injured.


Not on your payroll, not your problem... doesn't stop them from suing...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Finally setting sail


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gas was $2.98 at Sam's Club in Fridley yesterday.

Just checked GasBuddy, it's still $2.98 (reported 52 minutes ago) even though the Holiday across the street has jumped to $3.27.

I see the Costco in **** Rapids went up to $3.05.


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1837755 said:


> Wheels up boys... Florida bound!


Enjoy the trip & warm weather!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1837754 said:


> Gas go up?


Yup, $0.15.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1837757 said:


> Anyone know what would happen if you had an employee was out working, and decided to bring someone along and not informing the owner or anyone in the company? And said person got injured.


 a possible trip to court.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1837757 said:


> Anyone know what would happen if you had an employee was out working, and decided to bring someone along and not informing the owner or anyone in the company? And said person got injured.


Sounds like a trip to the court house to me


----------



## unit28

Rain tonighy?


----------



## skorum03

Off to Mow what didn't get done yesterday. Brisk air out here. 42*


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

She's here boys. Hope CB doesn't see this too soon.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1837812 said:


> She's here boys. Hope CB doesn't see this too soon.


Man... that's chilly


----------



## SSS Inc.

Anyone know how cold it can be if I want to paint my house?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1837831 said:


> Anyone know how cold it can be if I want to paint my house?


My guy working with me used to paint houses professionally. He said they would paint until about 40-42°F.


----------



## Greenery

jimslawnsnow;1837768 said:


> Finally setting sail


That's gotta be a bit chilly out on the water today.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1837831 said:


> Anyone know how cold it can be if I want to paint my house?


I would think 45-50


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Greenery;1837842 said:


> That's gotta be a bit chilly out on the water today.


We have a state room, however its only 55 or so in here. My feet are froze


----------



## Greenery

Speed trap 494 north and southbound @ baker.


----------



## Greenery

jimslawnsnow;1837850 said:


> We have a state room, however its only 55 or so in here. My feet are froze


Sounds fancy, well other than the temp.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Greenery;1837853 said:


> Sounds fancy, well other than the temp.


Not really. Pretty much original from the 1950's 1960's. At least its a place to rest and use the bathroom in private.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1837831 said:


> Anyone know how cold it can be if I want to paint my house?


Read the can


----------



## CityGuy

I got into a fight with a hudson sprayer full of tack oil, guess who won.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1837856 said:


> Read the can


Okay Lawnsite.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1837835 said:


> My guy working with me used to paint houses professionally. He said they would paint until about 40-42°F.


I figured about 45°. And hamel the can probably says 55-60. And I haven't bought any yet.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone here willing to haul snow from the Schmidt Brewery?

I need a price or two if someone can PM me.

8xx W. 7th St., St. Paul for an address. 

We should be able to load.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1837835 said:


> My guy working with me used to paint houses professionally. He said they would paint until about 40-42°F.


Last year a woman just down the street from my office was painting trim on new construction when snow flakes were falling.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1837870 said:


> Anyone here willing to haul snow from the Schmidt Brewery?
> 
> I need a price or two if someone can PM me.
> 
> 8xx W. 7th St., St. Paul for an address.
> 
> We should be able to load.


How often and how much do you think would need to be hauled? During storm or after the storm?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1837872 said:


> Last year a woman just down the street from my office was painting trim on new construction when snow flakes were falling.


Is the paint still there?? If so I should be in good shape.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Just terrible...


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1837863 said:


> Okay Lawnsite.


I am serious. Different types and brands of paint require diffrent temps. If applied at to cold of a temp proper adhesion may not be achieved.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1837892 said:


> How often and how much do you think would need to be hauled? During storm or after the storm?


After, about 3 days after. Most storms.

An area from about the fake Schmidt keg in the foreground to the steps in the back, 4-6'.

The staging area at Schmidt Brewery.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1837894 said:


> Just terrible...


Yeah yeah rub it in.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1837895 said:


> I am serious. Different types and brands of paint require diffrent temps. If applied at to cold of a temp proper adhesion may not be achieved.


No, I know, just messing with you. That's the first response you usually get in the pesticide forum "read the label".


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1837903 said:


> No, I know, just messing with you. That's the first response you usually get in the pesticide forum "read the label".


Or are you licensed?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

jimslawnsnow;1837915 said:


> Or are you licensed?


Sometimes that even applies in non pesticide questions


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sounds like tomorrow may be a wash out.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1837918 said:


> Sounds like tomorrow may be a wash out.


And Thursday too, for me anyway


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1837918 said:


> Sounds like tomorrow may be a wash out.


Good!........


----------



## Greenery

How many more weeks are you guys planning on regular mowing. I'm thinking everything this week, most but not all next week. Than a week off from mowing. Then start first round of cleanups around the 20th give or take.


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;1837901 said:


> Yeah yeah rub it in.


figures first sign of cold and offnrunnin to the old folks home in flurda


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1837920 said:


> And Thursday too, for anyway


Damn it to hell!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1837927 said:


> How many more weeks are you guys planning on regular mowing. I'm thinking everything this week, most but not all next week. Than a week off from mowing. Then start first round of cleanups around the 20th give or take.


That's about what I see, stuff REALLY slowed with the angle of the sun being so slow.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1837929 said:


> Damn it to hell!


Well I have plenty to do on the off days it seems. Getting ready for leaves and as much as I hate to say snow too.


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;1837629 said:


> Looking for work for my skid if anyone has anything my way.





LwnmwrMan22;1837870 said:


> Anyone here willing to haul snow from the Schmidt Brewery?
> 
> I need a price or two if someone can PM me.
> 
> 8xx W. 7th St., St. Paul for an address.
> 
> We should be able to load.


Do you have a dump site for it?



Greenery;1837927 said:


> How many more weeks are you guys planning on regular mowing. I'm thinking everything this week, most but not all next week. Than a week off from mowing. Then start first round of cleanups around the 20th give or take.


Was planning on 3 weeks or so.


----------



## andersman02

Greenery;1837927 said:


> How many more weeks are you guys planning on regular mowing. I'm thinking everything this week, most but not all next week. Than a week off from mowing. Then start first round of cleanups around the 20th give or take.


We are doing everything this week, Next week not sure yet, possibly doing a full route or 1/2 route. Maybe a week off then or start the next week.... We plan on 2 rounds, getting everyone once over 2 weeks then a final that lasts the next 2 weeks.


----------



## andersman02

Im getting ansy though, lots of leaves coming down at my house, mainly the ash and honeylocust


----------



## ryde307

We don't do multiple clean ups. Really only 1 per site. We wait a little while to make sure most of the leaves are down. We will mow this week and 2 more to cut grass and help mulch leaves. Then we will start with clean ups.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1837945 said:


> We don't do multiple clean ups. Really only 1 per site. We wait a little while to make sure most of the leaves are down. We will mow this week and 2 more to cut grass and help mulch leaves. Then we will start with clean ups.


Same here.

Also ryde, no dump site. That's why I was hoping to fnd someone in the area that hauled.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1837945 said:


> We don't do multiple clean ups. Really only 1 per site. We wait a little while to make sure most of the leaves are down. We will mow this week and 2 more to cut grass and help mulch leaves. Then we will start with clean ups.


Same here.


----------



## qualitycut

What you guys use for numbers on salt every snow and 1 inch plow shovel


----------



## Greenery

2 cleanups here. 1st grassy areas only. 2nd full cleanup November 1st or later.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

WTF now I have 50% chance of rain Friday


----------



## qualitycut




----------



## albhb3

oooo shiney toys....good thing they let people come back from africa wouldnt be heading to texas anytime soon... idiots


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1837977 said:


>


Nice......


----------



## CityGuy

58 cloudy.


----------



## qualitycut

494 rush hour isn't bad when theres hotties in every car


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1837945 said:


> We don't do multiple clean ups. Really only 1 per site. We wait a little while to make sure most of the leaves are down. We will mow this week and 2 more to cut grass and help mulch leaves. Then we will start with clean ups.


Same here.

Also ryde, no dump site. That's why I was hoping to fnd someone in the area that hauled.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1837977 said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> Nice!!!! I would move your hitch all the way up


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1838004 said:


> qualitycut;1837977 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Nice!!!! I would move your hitch all the way up
> 
> 
> 
> Yea going to move it up
Click to expand...


----------



## albhb3

QC what trim is that anyway


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1837894 said:


> Just terrible...


Nice! Hope you enjoy it!!!!!


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;1837929 said:


> Damn it to hell!


Just saw that too... I'm bailing on Friday to head up north!

Better not be back to back rain days!


----------



## Camden

Quality - 2 7000lb axles on that?


----------



## NorthernProServ

Greenery;1837927 said:


> How many more weeks are you guys planning on regular mowing. I'm thinking everything this week, most but not all next week. Than a week off from mowing. Then start first round of cleanups around the 20th give or take.


Thinking that same at this point!!! Already see people bagging! To early, ALOT of green still in the trees.



Greenery;1837963 said:


> 2 cleanups here. 1st grassy areas only. 2nd full cleanup November 1st or later.


Same! Hope to be done with everything be 2nd week in November


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1838007 said:


> QC what trim is that anyway


Lariat. .........


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1837977 said:


>


Sweet man!


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1838012 said:


> Quality - 2 7000lb axles on that?


yes they are....


----------



## NorthernProServ

Camden;1838012 said:


> Quality - 2 7000lb axles on that?


I think most dumps are standard with 7k axles.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1838014 said:


> Lariat. .........


damn 1%er you... what you get on trade inThumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

56° degrees in the house, love it!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1837977 said:


>


Looks good.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dahl says 1/2"-1" of rain.


----------



## banonea

Toay was good news day all around.....

I FINALY landed the 2 largest accounts I have ever had, that I have been trying to get for the last 3 years:yow!:. Got them on a monthly maintenance contract for 1 year, but once we get our foot in the door, we will do everything we need to do to keep themThumbs Up.
With what we have and what we will have, I am on deck to pull about 15,000.00 a month for the yearpayup.

I do need some help though, I am wondering if there is any place in the cities that sells used dump from the seat baggers or if someone has one they are looking to sell. I am going to be in the cities tomorrow to pick up a plow from MNPLOW and thought I would check


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1838020 said:


> 56° degrees in the house, love it!


I may have to turn the heat on. Kids are complaining.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1838037 said:


> Toay was good news day all around.....
> 
> I FINALY landed the 2 largest accounts I have ever had, that I have been trying to get for the last 3 years:yow!:. Got them on a monthly maintenance contract for 1 year, but once we get our foot in the door, we will do everything we need to do to keep themThumbs Up.
> With what we have and what we will have, I am on deck to pull about 15,000.00 a month for the yearpayup.
> 
> I do need some help though, I am wondering if there is any place in the cities that sells used dump from the seat baggers or if someone has one they are looking to sell. I am going to be in the cities tomorrow to pick up a plow from MNPLOW and thought I would check


Cheapest place I know of is proteroinc.com but they are about $2,000 each.


----------



## TKLAWN

banonea;1838037 said:


> Toay was good news day all around.....
> 
> I FINALY landed the 2 largest accounts I have ever had, that I have been trying to get for the last 3 years:yow!:. Got them on a monthly maintenance contract for 1 year, but once we get our foot in the door, we will do everything we need to do to keep themThumbs Up.
> With what we have and what we will have, I am on deck to pull about 15,000.00 a month for the yearpayup.
> 
> I do need some help though, I am wondering if there is any place in the cities that sells used dump from the seat baggers or if someone has one they are looking to sell. I am going to be in the cities tomorrow to pick up a plow from MNPLOW and thought I would check


Congrats those accounts are nice to have. Good luck with them!
What kind of mower are you looking for the bagger?


----------



## unit28

Good going bano
!!!


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1838016 said:


> yes they are....


So 14,000 on the trailer and 12,000 gvwr on the truck?

If so that's perfect. 1 Lb under.


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1838050 said:


> So 14,000 on the trailer and 12,000 gvwr on the truck?
> 
> If so that's perfect. 1 Lb under.


Under what?


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1838051 said:


> Under what?


Needing a cdl.

Nice truck by the way.


----------



## Greenery

banonea;1838037 said:


> Toay was good news day all around.....
> 
> I FINALY landed the 2 largest accounts I have ever had, that I have been trying to get for the last 3 years:yow!:. Got them on a monthly maintenance contract for 1 year, but once we get our foot in the door, we will do everything we need to do to keep themThumbs Up.
> With what we have and what we will have, I am on deck to pull about 15,000.00 a month for the yearpayup.


That always makes for a good day.


----------



## banonea

Greenery;1838055 said:


> That always makes for a good day.


Yes it doses


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1838052 said:


> Needing a cdl.
> 
> Nice truck by the way.


Thanks, gvw on truck is 14400 or 14500 so im good.


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1838059 said:


> Thanks, gvw on truck is 14400 or 14500 so im good.


Oh, fords are 14,500 for a f350 nowadays?

I'm not a cdl expert but I think you want to look at your combined gvwr.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1838059 said:


> Thanks, gvw on truck is 14400 or 14500 so im good.


You're going to want to go look on your plate on the door real quick.

You might be going in to get your Class A driver's license tomorrow.

_Commercial Driver - Class A
A Class A License is required to drive any vehicle towing a unit of more than 10,000 pounds Gross Vehicle Weight Rating with a gross combination weight rating (truck plus trailer) over 26,000 pounds._

Even if it's over 12,000 Gross on the truck, say, 12,500, you're over.


----------



## tacovic

Anyone intersted in a 2006 48" turf tracer with a kawasaki? Back up mower that does not get used. Looking to get $1600.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1838059 said:


> Thanks, gvw on truck is 14400 or 14500 so im good.


Pretty sure the truck is 11,400


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.ford.com/trucks/superduty/specifications/payload/

F-350 non dual, 4x4 only goes up to 11,500.

You're good to go.


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1838045 said:


> Congrats those accounts are nice to have. Good luck with them!
> What kind of mower are you looking for the bagger?


You have one on the side of the road somewhere don't you?


----------



## skorum03

Sweet ride Quality. Thats my favorite color in the fords


----------



## Greenery

Green Grass;1838068 said:


> You have one on the side of the road somewhere don't you?


Haha, someone left their trailer with NO tires on it on the shoulder of 494 today.


----------



## banonea

TKLAWN;1838045 said:


> Congrats those accounts are nice to have. Good luck with them!
> What kind of mower are you looking for the bagger?


260z gravely and a 60" simplicity. both are mid 2000


----------



## Camden

Greenery;1838050 said:


> So 14,000 on the trailer and 12,000 gvwr on the truck?
> 
> If so that's perfect. 1 Lb under.


That's why I asked what axles he had on his trailer. I knew his truck was somewhere in the ~12k range so with 14k on the trailer he would be okay.



LwnmwrMan22;1838064 said:


> You're going to want to go look on your plate on the door real quick.
> 
> You might be going in to get your Class A driver's license tomorrow.
> 
> _Commercial Driver - Class A
> A Class A License is required to drive any vehicle towing a unit of more than 10,000 pounds Gross Vehicle Weight Rating with a gross combination weight rating (truck plus trailer) over 26,000 pounds._
> 
> Even if it's over 12,000 Gross on the truck, say, 12,500, you're over.


You are correct. I was just told yesterday by a DOT inspector that I need a class A driver behind the wheel of my F450 if it's pulling my dump trailer that has 2-7000lb axles.

450 is 15k, trailer is 14k = 29k total. Over!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1838073 said:


> Haha, someone left their trailer with NO tires on it on the shoulder of 494 today.


There was a trailer north bound, 35E, about 2 miles north of 694 this morning.

Had a Volvo SUV on the trailer, mattress on top of the Volvo.

The Volvo had slid off the trailer, forward and to the right, to where the passenger side of the Volvo was hanging off the right of the trailer, oil pan of the Volvo would have been resting on the right front corner of the trailer.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1838066 said:


> Pretty sure the truck is 11,400


Yea thats what i meant


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1838072 said:


> Sweet ride Quality. Thats my favorite color in the fords


New color this year.


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;1838020 said:


> 56° degrees in the house, love it!


Its a balmy 68 in mine said **** it



LwnmwrMan22;1838067 said:


> http://www.ford.com/trucks/superduty/specifications/payload/
> 
> F-350 non dual, 4x4 only goes up to 11,500.
> 
> You're good to go.


how can that be my old boss ran the same setup f350ccsb midsota dump 7K axles and was 800lbs over Hey if hes lucky he can go get his cdl and maybe just maybe they will throw on the airbrakes for free.... I know nothing


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;1838068 said:


> You have one on the side of the road somewhere don't you?


Yeah, but it was off a 21' toro.


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1838088 said:


> Yeah, but it was off a 21' toro.


That's a big toro!


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1838086 said:


> Its a balmy 68 in mine said **** it
> 
> how can that be my old boss ran the same setup f350ccsb midsota dump 7K axles and was 800lbs over Hey if hes lucky he can go get his cdl and maybe just maybe they will throw on the airbrakes for free.... I know nothing


Midsotas are over 15


----------



## NorthernProServ

Up to 50% tomorrow and 75% Thursday!

What the F!!!


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1838096 said:


> Midsotas are over 15


ahhh I see that would do it Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1838097 said:


> Up to 50% tomorrow and 75% Thursday!
> 
> What the F!!!


Great, i promised a customer i would have her job done on Thursday. Cafe!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I was looking qt my Felling today, didn't realize it was tagged at 16k gvw.

I run a Class A, so I don't really care, but back when I had my 3500 dually, I may or may not have had some people over limit.


----------



## NorthernProServ

The looks we all would get rolling up to plow a lot with this thing!

Looks cool, but probably a turd.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Used-92-Stainless-Steel-DXT-Boss-RT3-Snow-Plow-mid-90s-M35A3-Deuce-a-Half-/371057624208?pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item5664c20490&vxp=mtr


----------



## SSS Inc.

NorthernProServ;1838124 said:


> The looks we all would get rolling up to plow a lot with this thing!
> 
> Looks cool, but probably a turd.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Used-92-Stainless-Steel-DXT-Boss-RT3-Snow-Plow-mid-90s-M35A3-Deuce-a-Half-/371057624208?pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item5664c20490&vxp=mtr


That sure looks like that truck would snap the plow right off.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Went to grab something to eat with wife since we got back late. Asked if she would drive if I had a few beers. Had an arritude about it so I ordered a mountain dew then the dumb cafe orders just a water. Damn I was/pissed. Haven't said hardly anything to her. Damn women!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1838151 said:


> Went to grab something to eat with wife since we got back late. Asked if she would drive if I had a few beers. Had an arritude about it so I ordered a mountain dew then the dumb cafe orders just a water. Damn I was/pissed. Haven't said hardly anything to her. Damn women!!


Oh I hear ya.


----------



## Drakeslayer

jimslawnsnow;1838151 said:


> Went to grab something to eat with wife since we got back late. Asked if she would drive if I had a few beers. Had an arritude about it so I ordered a mountain dew then the dumb cafe orders just a water. Damn I was/pissed. Haven't said hardly anything to her. Damn women!!


Always let the woman order first and you won't have these problems.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Drakeslayer;1838154 said:


> Always let the woman order first and you won't have these problems.


Piss on that cafe. They have too much say in to many thing in general as it is. Last time we went to eat it was her turn. Did I fuss? Nope.


----------



## Drakeslayer

jimslawnsnow;1838158 said:


> Piss on that cafe. They have too much say in to many thing in general as it is. Last time we went to eat it was her turn. Did I fuss? Nope.


You also have 4K posts on a snow plowing site so maybe you don't listen to her enough? :laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

My hourly looks like a non washout tomorrow now.


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;1838161 said:


> You also have 4K posts on a snow plowing site so maybe you don't listen to her enough? :laughing:


LOL! Good point.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Drakeslayer;1838161 said:


> You also have 4K posts on a snow plowing site so maybe you don't listen to her enough? :laughing:


Whatever. I'm outta here


----------



## olsonbro

LwnmwrMan22;1838076 said:


> There was a trailer north bound, 35E, about 2 miles north of 694 this morning.
> 
> Had a Volvo SUV on the trailer, mattress on top of the Volvo.
> 
> The Volvo had slid off the trailer, forward and to the right, to where the passenger side of the Volvo was hanging off the right of the trailer, oil pan of the Volvo would have been resting on the right front corner of the trailer.


I saw that sitting there most of the morning. Looked life a rough start to the day for them. ....


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;1838161 said:


> You also have 4K posts on a snow plowing site so maybe you don't listen to her enough? :laughing:


It's only 39xx stop exaggerating.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1838162 said:


> My hourly looks like a non washout tomorrow now.


Me too. Getting a little confused here as some of the models keep showing around an inch of rain. My % for tomorrow went from 50 to 60.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;1838170 said:


> It's only 39xx stop exaggerating.


I see what you did there


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dang kids and their phones that have notifications that go off at 3:30 am.

Someone needs blocking mode set up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1838171 said:


> Me too. Getting a little confused here as some of the models keep showing around an inch of rain. My % for tomorrow went from 50 to 60.


Meteogram shows snow for Friday.


----------



## skorum03

No rain yet if anyone was wondering


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1838215 said:


> No rain yet if anyone was wondering


I've been watching it most of the morning. Looks like it's running into dry air as it moves north.

Thinking about going out and hopping in the tractor to go start mowing the Sr. High. Can't do much around here but suffer from gut rot from the lack of sleep.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1838212 said:


> Meteogram shows snow for Friday.


Been showing frzdrz for awhile
.....salt run?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1838217 said:


> Been showing frzdrz for awhile
> .....salt run?


Better not. I don't have any.


----------



## CityGuy

51 cloudy feels like 48


----------



## SnowGuy73

51° breezy cloudy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like the rain is coming from south to north.


----------



## CityGuy

51 cloudy feels like 47


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1838223 said:


> Looks like the rain is coming from south to north.


Sounds like you should see showers in the next hour and the rest of us by 8am


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1838226 said:


> Sounds like you should see showers in the next hour and the rest of us by 8am


Sounds about right.


----------



## CityGuy

So with ths ebola outbreak in Africa, why have we not cancelled all flights into this country? Just heard confirmed case in Texas. He flew in last week. How many did he just infect on the plane? 
What is wrong with this government


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1838228 said:


> So with ths ebola outbreak in Africa, why have we not cancelled all flights into this country? Just heard confirmed case in Texas. He flew in last week. How many did he just infect on the plane?
> What is wrong with this government


I was wondering that two months ago, the canceling flights part.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1838229 said:


> I was wondering that two months ago, the canceling flights part.


Doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## CityGuy

Montrose new spartan engine arrived last night. Nice truck just not vertically challenged friendly.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1838232 said:


> Montrose new spartan engine arrived last night. Nice truck just not vertically challenged friendly.


Pictures or it didn't happen.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1838233 said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen.


I only did a drive by. Will get some on this weekend when filling bottles.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1838237 said:


> I only did a drive by. Will get some on this weekend when filling bottles.


Doesn't count!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sprinkles here.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1838238 said:


> Doesn't count!


I will post a bunch just for you.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Raining now.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1838239 said:


> Sprinkles here.


Nice. That means its on the way here


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1838243 said:


> Raining now.


Light or heavy?


----------



## CityGuy

Going to have to make choices tomorrow. Vikings or Wild


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1838242 said:


> I will post a bunch just for you.


Sounds good


----------



## CityGuy

Thats a big blob of green coming at us.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1838245 said:


> Light or heavy?


Moderate...


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1838249 said:


> Moderate...


Starting to look like a shop day.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1838251 said:


> Starting to look like a shop day.


Starting to look like a lunch with Quality and invoice day for me.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1838233 said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen.


----------



## CityGuy

Maybe some milling today. Not sure thats going work really well in moderate rain.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1838253 said:


>


Where did you get that?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1838253 said:


>


That's interesting looking...


----------



## CityGuy

So I just heard a car hit a moose in maple lake. Thats a little close to home.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1838258 said:


> That's interesting looking...


Colors are different. I think red and black would have been better.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1838255 said:


> Where did you get that?


I have my sources I have not see the truck.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1838259 said:


> So I just heard a car hit a moose in maple lake. Thats a little close to home.


----------



## TKLAWN

Hamelfire;1838246 said:


> Going to have to make choices tomorrow. Vikings or Wild


Easy choice, wild is preseason. Vikings every time.


----------



## TKLAWN

No rain yet. Probably not worth even starting as it looks imminent.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1838261 said:


> Colors are different. I think red and black would have been better.


Agreed......


----------



## CityGuy

TKLAWN;1838265 said:


> No rain yet. Probably not worth even starting as it looks imminent.


Sprinkles in Plymouth


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1838266 said:


> Agreed......


It looked orange ish yellow


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1838270 said:


> Sprinkles in Plymouth


Sprinkles here. .


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Looks very wet out. Bet we have over 1/2" already


----------



## NorthernProServ

Well today is not looking to promising.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Green Grass;1838272 said:


> Sprinkles here. .


Has slowly been picking up over the last hour, moderate rain now.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1838263 said:


>


That's tasty meat. Usually go to Canada every year hunting. Had to skip it this year. Hopefully the group I go with get a couple so I can get some meat. I ended up with two moose last year since we grab one someone hit


----------



## Polarismalibu

Steady light rain


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My guys were all pissy this morning. Saying we've quit in less rain than this.

I called their bluff, said fine, head home, but it's supposed to belike this for 3 days, so if you want a check with 18 hojrs on it, go home, it's that simple. 

I'll take whoever wants to work. I told them I don't want anyone working that doesn't want to work.

I said if it wasn't going to rain for 3 days, I would shut it down. Right now it's sprinkles. Who knows if we shut down today, that it isn't a downpour tomorrow/Friday.

It's only going to get wetter. 

I told them but since they all know better than me, they just go home.

All anyone said after that was "well, we are already here, moght as well work".


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1838280 said:


> Steady light rain


Same here.

This day is done!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1838288 said:


> Same here.
> 
> This day is done!


At least I will have all my invoicing done. Thumbs Up


----------



## Greenery

Moose this far south?

Is that rare?


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1838290 said:


> Moose this far south?
> 
> Is that rare?


I think so, the ne corner of mn is where they are.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1838293 said:


> I think so, the ne corner of mn is where they are.


Agreed!.....


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1838290 said:


> Moose this far south?
> 
> Is that rare?


There up in the arrowhead normally


----------



## CityGuy

Steady rain now in Plymouth


----------



## ryde307

Greenery;1837963 said:


> 2 cleanups here. 1st grassy areas only. 2nd full cleanup November 1st or later.


We used to do two but ran out of time for getting them all done.



Hamelfire;1838228 said:


> So with ths ebola outbreak in Africa, why have we not cancelled all flights into this country? Just heard confirmed case in Texas. He flew in last week. How many did he just infect on the plane?
> What is wrong with this government


We were talking about this last night. With such a spreadable deadly disease why would you not shut down all traffic in and out. If it starts to break outside of Africa it is going to be hard to quarantine.



SnowGuy73;1838289 said:


> At least I will have all my invoicing done. Thumbs Up


Good day to collect some money.


----------



## CityGuy

Dumbfounded with this one. Headed out to mill some small areas. Boss calls and says make sure your all back for our annual snow meeting. Umm why not have it first thing this morning or at 1130 after lunch? 

Some days I just scratch my head.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like I have between 1/4" and 1/3" this morning.


----------



## unit28

http://www.midwesternweather.net/
Working good


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1838304 said:


> Good day to collect some money.


Alllllways!


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1838310 said:


> http://www.midwesternweather.net/
> Working good


I like it!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1838306 said:


> Dumbfounded with this one. Headed out to mill some small areas. Boss calls and says make sure your all back for our annual snow meeting. Umm why not have it first thing this morning or at 1130 after lunch?
> 
> Some days I just scratch my head.


First thing in the morning while everyone is at the shop would be a smart idea. Your boss didn't want to get out of bed to be there in the morning probably.


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;1838304 said:


> We used to do two but ran out of time for getting them all done.
> 
> We were talking about this last night. With such a spreadable deadly disease why would you not shut down all traffic in and out. If it starts to break outside of Africa it is going to be hard to quarantine.
> 
> Good day to collect some money.


Are you guys taking or talking about any added precautions? Like with swine flu a few years ago.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1838314 said:


> First thing in the morning while everyone is at the shop would be a smart idea. Your boss didn't want to get out of bed to be there in the morning probably.


Both bosses were there. Were all scratching our heads.


----------



## CityGuy

Well this isn't working. Trying to pick up wet millings in the rain with the pelican sweeper. Just smearing the mess all over.


----------



## CityGuy

Steady to moderate rain near cty 9 and 169


----------



## CityGuy

On a good note having my garage door fixed will be cheaper than I thought. 280 for new springs. Going with 2 instead of 1. Never understood why it only had 1 on a insulated double door.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1837831 said:


> Anyone know how cold it can be if I want to paint my house?


A day late but been busy. 
Heres what i go with. Don't go to home depot for paint. Get to a sherrwin williams and talk to them. If you need to paint outside with latex paint when temperatures are moving up and down like a yo-yo, I suggest you use one of the latex like Duration, Resilience, or SuperPaint from sherrwin. These products can be applied and will cure at lower temperatures, as low as 35° F. Traditional latex-based paints need temperatures above 60° F to cure properly. Warmer temperatures are needed to allow the latex particles to coalesce, or melt together. That is why the spring and fall can be tricky times to paint outside. A common mistake is to paint when the daytime high temperature gets above 60° F and the nighttime temperatures get much cooler because dew forms on almost everything as soon as the sun goes down. Even though the temperature was OK at the time of application, the paint can stop coalescing. This permits moisture to get into the uncured paint film allowing certain ingredients to come to the surface when the moisture evaporates, causing surface staining and possible adhesion problems.
Hope this helps
Also if you have bare wood where paint has been scraped away or you are pressure washing the house you will want to wait till the house dries out. Same with rain. You need a min. of 3 dry days maybe more with the morning dews we have now. The bare spots can be primed with an oil to help seal it too. Like I said go to sherrwin and talk with them. You will pay a little extra but get actual professional help.


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like rain for awhile according to radar


----------



## CityGuy

Do people know that the lever on the left side of the steering wheel makes the blinkers work and that announces to the rest of us what your intentions are? Just watched a car almost hit our skid.


----------



## CityGuy

51 and light rain


----------



## CityGuy

100% chance of rain for the next 4 to 5 hours.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1838306 said:


> Dumbfounded with this one. Headed out to mill some small areas. Boss calls and says make sure your all back for our annual snow meeting. Umm why not have it first thing this morning or at 1130 after lunch?
> 
> Some days I just scratch my head.


Are any of them from my city or county? Its the way do stuff. Always ass backwards. Like on my road for example. They are redoing two stretches. First stretch is done, but now instead of driving on a road to bypass the first streach or not doing the first streach in the first place they are driving heavy trucks over it breaking it up.


----------



## CityGuy

Rain has slowed to a light drizzle.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Heavy down pour. Water running all over like a river


----------



## NorthernProServ

So, we really don't do sod replacement over 1000 sf. 

For you guys that do, what does it run a pallet from a suppler? how many sf per pallet? We are taking about 7-8k here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well, I had a mutiny. All my guys said they are going home.

I don't blame them. But they just better not whine next Friday when they have 15-18 hours after they don't work tomorrow and this Friday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light rain now.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;1838349 said:


> Light rain now.


Looks to be building back towards south/west.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1838346 said:


> So, we really don't do sod replacement over 1000 sf.
> 
> For you guys that do, what does it run a pallet from a suppler? how many sf per pallet? We are taking about 7-8k here.


.22 to .26 a sq ft usually can find a little cheaper


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1838355 said:


> .22 to .26 a sq ft usually can find a little cheaper


Got a pallet last week, $130 for (55) 8 sq ft rolls picked up in Lino Lakes.

That was after the $15 pallet deposit that I got back later.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Pouring in Eagan.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1838079 said:


> New color this year.


Yeah I know I built one online on the ford website haha


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1838261 said:


> Colors are different. I think red and black would have been better.


Well duh...


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;1838304 said:


> We were talking about this last night. With such a spreadable deadly disease why would you not shut down all traffic in and out. If it starts to break outside of Africa it is going to be hard to quarantine.


The problem is that the country that has issues needs to quarantine itself... and they won't... The U.S. shutting down flights wouldn't do anything unless it were all border flights... inevitably someone would get in from a different country


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1838337 said:


> Are any of them from my city or county? Its the way do stuff. Always ass backwards. Like on my road for example. They are redoing two stretches. First stretch is done, but now instead of driving on a road to bypass the first streach or not doing the first streach in the first place they are driving heavy trucks over it breaking it up.


Thats government for you. Whatever is right do the exact opposite


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1838367 said:


> The problem is that the country that has issues needs to quarantine itself... and they won't... The U.S. shutting down flights wouldn't do anything unless it were all border flights... inevitably someone would get in from a different country


I was thinking shut down flights from Africa


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1838375 said:


> I was thinking shut down flights from Africa


Then they fly or travel to a different country and fly here


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1838376 said:


> Then they fly or travel to a different country and fly here


True but we could stop the direct flights from Liberia I believe it is.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1838376 said:


> Then they fly or travel to a different country and fly here


You have to have a passport to go anywhere international. Wouldn't that show they were in said country?? Should be a way to shut it down but Im sure its to much work


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1838380 said:


> You have to have a passport to go anywhere international. Wouldn't that show they were in said country?? Should be a way to shut it down but Im sure its to much work


im talking flights from there, ways around it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

My gauge is at 1 and 4/10ths so far. Still raining pretty good


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looking lighter to the west.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1838389 said:


> Looking lighter to the west.


Still steady sprinkle here


----------



## CityGuy

52 light sprinkle/rain


----------



## CityGuy

Well that meeting was a waste of time. Just told us no changes from last year. Only exception is that park guys will not plow roads and we had to bid bu seniority for the 7 to 3 shift and # 2 took that. So no ot out of department and we have afternoon coverage.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1838326 said:


> Well this isn't working. Trying to pick up wet millings in the rain with the pelican sweeper. Just smearing the mess all over.


I could have told you that. Good luck raising the hopper when its 90% water.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Just got an email saying my place now offers roof top yoga classes!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1838331 said:


> A day late but been busy.
> Heres what i go with. Don't go to home depot for paint. Get to a sherrwin williams and talk to them. If you need to paint outside with latex paint when temperatures are moving up and down like a yo-yo, I suggest you use one of the latex like Duration, Resilience, or SuperPaint from sherrwin. These products can be applied and will cure at lower temperatures, as low as 35° F. Traditional latex-based paints need temperatures above 60° F to cure properly. Warmer temperatures are needed to allow the latex particles to coalesce, or melt together. That is why the spring and fall can be tricky times to paint outside. A common mistake is to paint when the daytime high temperature gets above 60° F and the nighttime temperatures get much cooler because dew forms on almost everything as soon as the sun goes down. Even though the temperature was OK at the time of application, the paint can stop coalescing. This permits moisture to get into the uncured paint film allowing certain ingredients to come to the surface when the moisture evaporates, causing surface staining and possible adhesion problems.
> Hope this helps
> Also if you have bare wood where paint has been scraped away or you are pressure washing the house you will want to wait till the house dries out. Same with rain. You need a min. of 3 dry days maybe more with the morning dews we have now. The bare spots can be primed with an oil to help seal it too. Like I said go to sherrwin and talk with them. You will pay a little extra but get actual professional help.


Thanks for the good info. Right now it is primed James Hardie siding. I was there yesterday and bought a 3m handimasker. Those things are pretty slick.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1838398 said:


> Well that meeting was a waste of time. Just told us no changes from last year. Only exception is that park guys will not plow roads and we had to bid bu seniority for the 7 to 3 shift and # 2 took that. So no ot out of department and we have afternoon coverage.


You actually expected something informative?


----------



## SSS Inc.

NorthernProServ;1838403 said:


> Just got an email saying my place now offers roof top yoga classes!


Sign up now!.......and set yourself up in the back row.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Channel 4 shows rain by 15:00 tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

About an inch here.


----------



## ryde307

Hamelfire;1838315 said:


> Are you guys taking or talking about any added precautions? Like with swine flu a few years ago.


Not yet. We have drill on Thursday and I am sure it is coming.



NorthernProServ;1838403 said:


> Just got an email saying my place now offers roof top yoga classes!


Do you live in a condo?


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1838412 said:


> About an inch here.


Then the models were right on last night.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wife has been sick about a week now. Figured I'd try to cheer her up some.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1838416 said:


> Then the models were right on last night.


With the snow for Friday? I'd better get some salt.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1838416 said:


> Then the models were right on last night.


I guess so.

At this point lawns should be dry by Sunday...


----------



## SnowGuy73

........................


----------



## mnlefty

SnowGuy73;1838420 said:


> I guess so.
> 
> At this point lawns should be dry by Sunday...


Makes it a bit easier to get blowouts started without whining from the early ones.


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnlefty;1838423 said:


> Makes it a bit easier to get blowouts started without whining from the early ones.


That's true.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1838418 said:


> With the snow for Friday? I'd better get some salt.


Are they still at 1/4" of snow or so? Cold as heck too Saturday morning.



SnowGuy73;1838420 said:


> I guess so.
> 
> At this point lawns should be dry by Sunday...


If you're lucky.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1838420 said:


> I guess so.
> 
> At this point lawns should be dry by Sunday...


Real real tempted on telling my guys no work for tomorrow. Gonna be soft.

Big problem I have is if they start to talk amongst each other and REALLY have a mutiny and all completely walk off.

You guys that are solo or maybe 1 employee, either stay that way, or buy someone out that has 10-15+ employees so you can move guys around.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1838425 said:


> Are they still at 1/4" of snow or so? Cold as heck too Saturday morning.
> 
> If you're lucky.


That is if we don't get any more tonight or tomorrow...

Were screwed!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1838429 said:


> Real real tempted on telling my guys no work for tomorrow. Gonna be soft.


I'm just thinking about how soft it was two weeks ago and it was sunny and 15 degrees warmer!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1838380 said:


> You have to have a passport to go anywhere international. Wouldn't that show they were in said country?? Should be a way to shut it down but Im sure its to much work


Seems plausible... but then we have to rely on people from other countries to do the dirty work... I'm sure there isn't a direct flight from Liberia to a U.S. City; so closing it to Liberia wouldn't get the job done unless you're going to track every connecting flight... then what happens when that person gets on a plane and contaminates someone who was never in Liberia, then that someone travels to the U.S...

Only 2 solutions... quarantine all international travelers for testing upon entry OR close the borders...


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1838403 said:


> Just got an email saying my place now offers roof top yoga classes!


And that would be where now??? Thumbs Up

Pics or didn't happen


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1838434 said:


> And that would be where now??? Thumbs Up
> 
> Pics or didn't happen


X2.......................


----------



## cbservicesllc

mnlefty;1838423 said:


> Makes it a bit easier to get blowouts started without whining from the early ones.


No doubt! I did a few before I left town and thanked the people that scheduled for being ahead of the game


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1838434 said:


> And that would be where now??? Thumbs Up
> 
> Pics or didn't happen


Remember last time you guys asked for pics? You got a pic of a dude not of chicks.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1838440 said:


> Remember last time you guys asked for pics? You got a pic of a dude not of chicks.


This is true.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1838412 said:


> About an inch here.


2 inches here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

If anyone is interested..

http://www.k-bid.com/auction/search...id=2681&search_phrase_inline=&search=1&page=1


----------



## NorthernProServ

Green Grass;1838440 said:


> Remember last time you guys asked for pics? You got a pic of a dude not of chicks.


Dont have to worry this time  would be a good time to go grill some steaks !

Pic was in the newsletter.


----------



## NorthernProServ

ryde307;1838414 said:


> Not yet. We have drill on Thursday and I am sure it is coming.
> 
> Do you live in a condo?


Up scale apt. building.


----------



## qualitycut

Great gfs new job is close to home so she comes home for lunch at 1 now cafe.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1838446 said:


> Dont have to worry this time  would be a good time to go grill some steaks !
> 
> Pic was in the newsletter.


Yum.........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

1 1/2" here.……for now


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1838450 said:


> Great gfs new job is close to home so she comes home for lunch at 1 now cafe.


That might put a damper on "happy time".


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1838453 said:


> 1 1/2" here.……for now


We are all screwed! :waving:


----------



## SnowGuy73

I just noticed its still drizzling here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

My hourly spikes at 11:00 tomorrow from nothing to a 60% chance rain.


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1838434 said:


> And that would be where now??? Thumbs Up
> 
> Pics or didn't happen


Apparently It happens twice a week


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1838450 said:


> Great gfs new job is close to home so she comes home for lunch at 1 now cafe.


I don't see how this is considered a bad thing. Back when my wife was my girlfriend she would come home for lunch and I would leave a happy camper. Of course that all changed once she became my wife.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1838463 said:


> I don't see how this is considered a bad thing. Back when my wife was my girlfriend she would come home for lunch and I would leave a happy camper. Of course that all changed once she became my wife.


Hahahahah!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1838463 said:


> I don't see how this is considered a bad thing. Back when my wife was my girlfriend she would come home for lunch and I would leave a happy camper. Of course that all changed once she became my wife.


Of course it did.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Saturday.....


----------



## NorthernProServ

How come a guy does something when ya know its a bad idea to begin with!


----------



## skorum03

NorthernProServ;1838474 said:


> How come a guy does something when ya know its a bad idea to begin with!


Like grading a hillside with a non-track machine today?


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1838473 said:


> Saturday.....


WTF. This whole "winter" thing better not come any sooner than its supposed to. I'm hoping mid december like its been the past couple years. I'm sure I'm not alone on this


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1838473 said:


> Saturday.....


To early to see that cafe !!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Looking for a plow truck if anyone is selling


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1838486 said:


> Looking for a plow truck if anyone is selling


Haha Buy mine


Not plowing with the new one or adding another ?


----------



## NorthernProServ

skorum03;1838475 said:


> Like grading a hillside with a non-track machine today?


Exactly, or trying to cut a hill you slid down the last 2 weeks, yet try to get a little bit of it cut 30 mins after the rain stops done
....hahaha you think we all would learn !


----------



## NorthernProServ

If we get rained out tomorrow, guess this is going to be everyone's skip week, was planning for that to happen next week.

Cut 2 that are usually never soft, nothin but muddy tracks.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1838486 said:


> Looking for a plow truck if anyone is selling


You should've bought mine.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Quality, you expanding west and looking to fill a route?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1838496 said:


> Quality, you expanding west and looking to fill a route?


North and take over some of mine.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1838498 said:


> North and take over some of mine.


Copy that.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1838400 said:


> I could have told you that. Good luck raising the hopper when its 90% water.


Well I was in the truck so didn't care too much.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1838405 said:


> You actually expected something informative?


No not really. Meets are usually a waste of time.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1838504 said:


> No not really. Meets are usually a waste of time.


That's what governmental jobs do. Waste time


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1838491 said:


> Haha Buy mine
> 
> 
> Not plowing with the new one or adding another ?


Adding one hopefully


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1838431 said:


> That is if we don't get any more tonight or tomorrow...
> 
> Were screwed!


Ah yes. Back to were screwed.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1838450 said:


> Great gfs new job is close to home so she comes home for lunch at 1 now cafe.


Hate when that happens.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Price check please. I submitted a bid and got a call that they my bid is too low. Its a first for me. Its 18 town home drives, and sidewalks. No roads,just the drive. They are double wide and 20'-30 long. Want a per month for 5 months. So roughly where would you be?


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1838451 said:


> yum.........


x 2..........


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1838463 said:


> I don't see how this is considered a bad thing. Back when my wife was my girlfriend she would come home for lunch and I would leave a happy camper. Of course that all changed once she became my wife.


You said I do, and she said I don't anymore.

Joys of marriage.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1838473 said:


> Saturday.....


All right! Bring on the snow.


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ;1838492 said:


> Exactly, or trying to cut a hill you slid down the last 2 weeks, yet try to get a little bit of it cut 30 mins after the rain stops done
> ....hahaha you think we all would learn !


Government job? Something they would do.


----------



## Ranger620

jimslawnsnow;1838509 said:


> Price check please. I submitted a bid and got a call that they my bid is too low. Its a first for me. Its 18 town home drives, and sidewalks. No roads,just the drive. They are double wide and 20'-30 long. Want a per month for 5 months. So roughly where would you be?


I'd go $25 per drive plus $10 per sidewalk.
So i would be $35 x 18 x 4 times per month, if my math is correct $2520 per month 
now on the flip side i dont get alot of town homes maybe my pricing is high but if im gonna get up in the middle of the night work long hrs. Handle all the bs this job comed with I wanna get paid well


----------



## cbservicesllc

Is it completed after the snow is over (minus big storms for open ups)? I would think 900-950 a month... most townhomes say that i'm high


----------



## skorum03

Ranger620;1838515 said:


> I'd go $25 per drive plus $10 per sidewalk.
> So i would be $35 x 18 x 4 times per month, if my math is correct $2520 per month
> now on the flip side i dont get alot of town homes maybe my pricing is high but if im gonna get up in the middle of the night work long hrs. Handle all the bs this job comed with I wanna get paid well


I just put a bid in on one just like that. It was 32 units, 16 drives total and sidewalks total, plus a two lane road in and out. Gave them a price of $35 per unit x 18 events x 16 total drives = $10,080 / 6 months = $1,680 month. The property manger's eyes got big and told me my price was high. Maybe lwmwr can chime in though cause I rememeber when we all went up to help during that last storm I did one town home association that was similar to both yours and mine


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1838505 said:


> That's what governmental jobs do. Waste time


Well we seem to at least be good at something


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1838519 said:


> Is it completed after the snow is over (minus big storms for open ups)? I would think 900-950 a month... most townhomes say that i'm high


My first thought was $1,000. Mostly because I like even numbers.

Most up here go for $50-75 per unit, per month, depending on extent of bushes, salting, how many apps.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1838525 said:


> My first thought was $1,000. Mostly because I like even numbers.
> 
> Most up here go for $50-75 per unit, per month, depending on extent of bushes, salting, how many apps.


And theres the reason i don't have townhomes. Canvas a neighborhood and you can get 18 drives close together for $40 per drive.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1838530 said:


> And theres the reason i don't have townhomes. Canvas a neighborhood and you can get 18 drives close together for $40 per drive.


Right, if you live in a neighborhood that has 18 drives.

And then you have to collect from 18 people.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1838525 said:


> My first thought was $1,000. Mostly because I like even numbers.
> 
> Most up here go for $50-75 per unit, per month, depending on extent of bushes, salting, how many apps.


I figured around $1000-$1500 per month depending on what it looks like and if it includes shoveling.


----------



## NorthernProServ

storms and more rain moving in from the west


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1838531 said:


> Right, if you live in a neighborhood that has 18 drives.
> 
> And then you have to collect from 18 people.


I guess i was refering to around me not down by jim or you. There is the billing 18 vs one and i dont do resis anymore. Keep it up and ill price myself out of business


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1838532 said:


> I figured around $1000-$1500 per month depending on what it looks like and if it includes shoveling.


Right. Ritzy townhomes, bushes trimmed 3-4 times per month, 5 apps plus mole / grubs, irrigation, those issues get it closer to $100 per month per unit.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1838509 said:


> Price check please. I submitted a bid and got a call that they my bid is too low. Its a first for me. Its 18 town home drives, and sidewalks. No roads,just the drive. They are double wide and 20'-30 long. Want a per month for 5 months. So roughly where would you be?


600 ish depending on side walks.

Edit. Thats with 2 inch trigger and close to other accounts


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1838536 said:


> Right. Ritzy townhomes, bushes trimmed 3-4 times per month, 5 apps plus mole / grubs, irrigation, those issues get it closer to $100 per month per unit.


I was also just figuring snow not a 12 month contract since i dont do lawns maybe i jumped the gun not sure if jim was asking for a winter only or not.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1838525 said:


> My first thought was $1,000. Mostly because I like even numbers.
> 
> Most up here go for $50-75 per unit, per month, depending on extent of bushes, salting, how many apps.


He was asking for just snow I think


----------



## qualitycut

Oops read that wrong, would be 11-12 for 18 not 8

Not sure what you use for numbers on amount of times out but I figure 25-30 a house.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1838546 said:


> He was asking for just snow I think


Yes just snow


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1838541 said:


> 600 ish depending on side walks.
> 
> Edit. Thats with 2 inch trigger and close to other accounts


Its around 1 1/2" trigger. I'm thinking more like an inch since they said if its gets to be more than a dusting then it gets icy on north facing drive


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Shovel the garages? Downspouts in the way?

$1,000 +/-.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1838558 said:


> Its around 1 1/2" trigger. I'm thinking more like an inch since they said if its gets to be more than a dusting then it gets icy on north facing drive


I have one with 8 units, 2 drives with four garage doors about 20-30 ft and im at 450 for 2 inch trigger.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Fog before 10:00 tomorrow and then showers and storms after 12:00..... Fun!


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1838569 said:


>


Don't you have some apps to do or something.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1838525 said:


> My first thought was $1,000. Mostly because I like even numbers.
> 
> Most up here go for $50-75 per unit, per month, depending on extent of bushes, salting, how many apps.


Gave a 16 unit a price $60 a unit and figured I was high. Nicest Townhomes I've ever seen around here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1838571 said:


> Don't you have some apps to do or something.


Nope!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ranger620

jimslawnsnow;1838558 said:


> Its around 1 1/2" trigger. I'm thinking more like an inch since they said if its gets to be more than a dusting then it gets icy on north facing drive


I still say 2000 a month but I wouldnt get a call back


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak is looking for business again...


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1838576 said:


> Novak is looking for business again...


Yeah let's all pay him to be wrong all the time


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1838576 said:


> Novak is looking for business again...


What a fraud!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1838580 said:


> Yeah let's all pay him to be wrong all the time


Ya, he's been more than a little off lately.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1838581 said:


> What a fraud!


I wonder if he gives free memberships to emergency personnel?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Drizzling out


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1838584 said:


> I wonder if he gives free memberships to emergency personnel?


Yeah, cause doctors always give discounts.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1838589 said:


> Yeah, cause doctors always give discounts.


True......


----------



## NorthernProServ

Taking bets on tomorrow being a wash again.

I say were screwed.

I dont think we had a back to back rain day all summer and spring.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1838597 said:


> Taking bets on tomorrow being a wash again.
> 
> I say were screwed.
> 
> I dont think we had a back to back rain day all summer and spring.


I hope not.


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ;1838597 said:


> Taking bets on tomorrow being a wash again.
> 
> I say were screwed.
> 
> I dont think we had a back to back rain day all summer and spring.


Ahhhh June


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1838597 said:


> Taking bets on tomorrow being a wash again.
> 
> I say were screwed.
> 
> I dont think we had a back to back rain day all summer and spring.


Well this guy is going to be working in yhe rain then, have about 2-3 hours of work i have to do tomorrow or the lady is going to have a stroke. She has a wedding party at her house Friday and i pushed her back a week. Opps


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1838604 said:


> Well this guy is going to be working in yhe rain then, have about 2-3 hours of work i have to do tomorrow or the lady is going to have a stroke. She has a wedding party at her house Friday and i pushed her back a week. Opps


Looks like we might get a few hours of a break in the morning but I thought that was how today should have been.


----------



## BossPlow614

We put in almost a full day today. Started at 10 & finished the project at 7, I just got home and things unloaded from my truck. I left home at about 6:30 to get rid of the garbage we removed (edging & poly) then picked up product and waited a bit and checked some emails and then by 10 it was pretty much done so I met with my guys and we started. It was miserable until about 2pm when the rain truly stopped. Glad we got everything done. Now to just fly through mowing & 1 shrub trimming job & I'm off to look at a new truck in the afternoon & hopefully take this one home Friday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drizzle here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

⊙ ⊙
ω
___


----------



## qualitycut

Well that didnt work out. I bought pizza for the gf and i and ate it all before she got home.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1838630 said:


> Well that didnt work out. I bought pizza for the gf and i and ate it all before she got home.


Yup, been there before.


----------



## unit28

http://www.hpc.ncep.noaa.gov/pwpf_24hr/prb_24hsnow_ge01_latestf072.gif

Oh boy....,


----------



## TKLAWN

unit28;1838634 said:


> http://www.hpc.ncep.noaa.gov/pwpf_24hr/prb_24hsnow_ge01_latestf072.gif
> 
> Oh boy....,


Cafe that!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1838634 said:


> http://www.hpc.ncep.noaa.gov/pwpf_24hr/prb_24hsnow_ge01_latestf072.gif
> 
> oh boy....,


20 inches?!?!?!?!?! 

Just wanted to get everyone's heart to skip.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1838636 said:


> Cafe that!


Yup, no good. I hope it doesnt snow till December.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1838639 said:


> Yup, no good. I hope it doesnt snow till December.


Agreed......


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1838639 said:


> Yup, no good. I hope it doesnt snow till December.


Same!

Down to one truck at the moment, no salt spreader or salt!

Damn! Need to get moving on this ****!


----------



## SSS Inc.

You guys worry too much about a little cold snap. It will probably be in the 70's again during the second half of October. ............Or the 30's. :laughing:


----------



## unit28

Its for percentages over 1"


Goody Goody


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1838648 said:


> You guys worry too much about a little cold snap. It will probably be in the 70's again during the second half of October. ............Or the 30's. :laughing:


I would agree.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Last year we got like 6" in November and only about a 1/2" accumulated and that was in the grass!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1838559 said:


> Shovel the garages? Downspouts in the way?
> 
> $1,000 +/-.


I'll jump on board with that... lowest I've ever been on a townhomes was $32/unit
.. NEVER again


----------



## IDST

jimslawnsnow;1838509 said:


> Price check please. I submitted a bid and got a call that they my bid is too low. Its a first for me. Its 18 town home drives, and sidewalks. No roads,just the drive. They are double wide and 20'-30 long. Want a per month for 5 months. So roughly where would you be?


$650/month with no shoveling. I figured on 12 events with that price two inch trigger.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1838525 said:


> My first thought was $1,000. Mostly because I like even numbers.
> 
> Most up here go for $50-75 per unit, per month, depending on extent of bushes, salting, how many apps.


 so your talking summer work also?
How are you able to come up with anything other than a bare minimum without knowing how much turf they have?

BTW I figured about 6k for winter only.


----------



## IDST

jagext;1838657 said:


> $650/month with no shoveling. I figured on 12 events with that price two inch trigger.


972 with 1/2 inch trigger.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Already getting foggy/misty/muggy out here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Just looking at hourly it looks like tomorrow and Friday might be lost.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1838661 said:


> so your talking summer work also?
> How are you able to come up with anything other than a bare minimum without knowing how much turf they have?
> 
> BTW I figured about 6k for winter only.


Generally speaking, my area, there isn't a ton of common area. If there is a large common area, or even a lot of small, broken up areas, then the price is higher, obvi.

My number was for the general, get it, get out, move on with life townhome.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1838666 said:


> Just looking at hourly it looks like tomorrow and Friday might be lost.


Saw that. If tomorrow is a wash might as well call it a week. Mow everything next week and take the following one off. Baggers after that.


----------



## andersman02

Got a call today for subbing some CVS. Were looking to pay 65/hr, said each place takes roughly 45-1hr with shoveling. so they would pay 1 hour per place

Said too low for us to sub one of our trucks out. Is that what these things really go for?


----------



## Drakeslayer

A rental townhouse that have is about $31 a month. I think there are probably 175 units or so. I don't think they have ever made money. I talked to the shovelers during a 6" storm and 4 of them had been there for 14 hours. The skid driver told me he was being paid $30 an hour. And periodically trucks would be helping him.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Jsed to be rain mainly before 4 pm tomorrow. Now it's mainly before 2 pm for me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1838673 said:


> Saw that. If tomorrow is a wash might as well call it a week. Mow everything next week and take the following one off. Baggers after that.


Same here. Gonna be a real decision.


----------



## andersman02

Just measure one of them, 30k sq ft plowable, not including walks


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1838681 said:


> Jsed to be rain mainly before 4 pm tomorrow. Now it's mainly before 2 pm for me.


They dropped the times altogether from my forecast. Just says showers likely now with a possible thunderstorm after 4.


----------



## Camden

andersman02;1838683 said:


> Just measure one of them, 30k sq ft plowable, not including walks


-0% chance I'm touching that for $65.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1838686 said:


> -0% chance I'm touching that for $65.


200' x 150'? $125 minimum. No islands, 1-3" snowfall. No walks.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1838687 said:


> 200' x 150'? $125 minimum. No islands, 1-3" snowfall. No walks.


I could make that work but I'd have to look at it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1838685 said:


> They dropped the times altogether from my forecast. Just says showers likely now with a possible thunderstorm after 4.


They must be making their adjustments on the fly.

Now I'm mainly after 3 pm instead of the 2 pm.

St. Anthony (where my guys need to go in the morning) is mainly after 4 pm.

Both are widespread fog before 8 am.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1838689 said:


> I could make that work but I'd have to look at it.


Right. Square lot wing all four sides away from the building right around.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I better slow down with the posts. Gonna use #12,000 for "well, called the guys in, we are heading out at 8 pm".

But then the way I post, hopefully it will be post #13,000.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1838690 said:


> They must be making their adjustments on the fly.
> 
> Now I'm mainly after 3 pm instead of the 2 pm.
> 
> St. Anthony (where my guys need to go in the morning) is mainly after 4 pm.
> 
> Both are widespread fog before 8 am.


Really? This is mine.

*Showers likely*, then showers and possibly a thunderstorm after 4pm. Widespread fog, mainly before 8am. High near 66. Calm wind becoming northwest around 5 mph in the afternoon. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New rainfall amounts between a tenth and quarter of an inch, except higher amounts possible in thunderstorms.


----------



## Camden

The only time I look at my post count is when people talk about their post count.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1838696 said:


> The only time I look at my post count is when people talk about their post count.


Same goes for me when I'm in the shower, but that's after I've been on a completely different forum!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1838696 said:


> The only time I look at my post count is when people talk about their post count.


I only look when I want to make sure I am still responsible for posting 8.5% of this thread.


----------



## Green Grass

I shouldn't drink so much on a Wednesday


----------



## NorthernProServ

andersman02;1838675 said:


> Got a call today for subbing some CVS. Were looking to pay 65/hr, said each place takes roughly 45-1hr with shoveling. so they would pay 1 hour per place
> 
> Said too low for us to sub one of our trucks out. Is that what these things really go for?


Way to low, especially with shoveling...which should be an additional charge to begin with.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1838355 said:


> .22 to .26 a sq ft usually can find a little cheaper





LwnmwrMan22;1838357 said:


> Got a pallet last week, $130 for (55) 8 sq ft rolls picked up in Lino Lakes.
> 
> That was after the $15 pallet deposit that I got back later.


Thanks....Now I at least got a starting point.


----------



## NorthernProServ

andersman02;1838675 said:


> Got a call today for subbing some CVS. Were looking to pay 65/hr, said each place takes roughly 45-1hr with shoveling. so they would pay 1 hour per place
> 
> Said too low for us to sub one of our trucks out. Is that what these things really go for?


There is a CVS and a Midas right across the street from each other. Same guy has plowed them both for the last 3 years in his 1990's f250....probably making that an hour from a national. :laughing:

Or he could be rich and just hiding it all


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;1838705 said:


> Thanks....Now I at least got a starting point.


I paid 1.80 a yard last week.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Around and around we go cafe comcast!


----------



## NorthernProServ

TKLAWN;1838673 said:


> Saw that. If tomorrow is a wash might as well call it a week. Mow everything next week and take the following one off. Baggers after that.


Same thinking here. Forget trying to catch up this weekend! Plus im going up north!



LwnmwrMan22;1838681 said:


> Jsed to be rain mainly before 4 pm tomorrow. Now it's mainly before 2 pm for me.


Now mine is after 5pm, keeps changing every 5 mins.


----------



## qualitycut

Hope its not the stuff in Nebraska, hopefully it will hold if till about 1 tomorrow but i will take 11-12 also.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1838726 said:


> Hope its not the stuff in Nebraska, hopefully it will hold if till about 1 tomorrow but i will take 11-12 also.


Im in board with this. I have 1 1/2 SQ of cedar shakes to get on. Was hoping to get them on today


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Sounds like I'm screwed for any type of work outside tomorrow. I'm suppose to get over an inch. Today I was suppose to get 3/4" and got 1 6/10". Guess I'll get either nothing or 3"


----------



## banonea

I got the best deal to date on lawn care equipment today.......( next to the free Danes from MNPLOW)
3 Gravely baggers, 1 brand new2 bag and 2 seat dump, one of them I am certain is new. from what I found on line around $2500.0 to $2900.00 each average, I paid $1500.00 cash for them with all the mounts.................do the happy dance xysport


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Holy crap. Had the friggin dream again. Dreaming we had 8" of super wet snow, none of my guys answered the phone, didn't have plows on.

At one point in the dream I was back home, asked my wife and mom to look outsode, and please tell me there was no snow and that I was only dreaming there was snow.

They looked outside and "really? This is way too much snow for the first of October!"


I gotta get the customers to decide so I can stop worrying about that side of it anyways.


----------



## CityGuy

56 and cloudy


----------



## SnowGuy73

57° calm foggy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

90% chance of rain today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Grass might be a bit wet this morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Cafe this...


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1838792 said:


> Grass might be a bit wet this morning.


If you can even see the grass.


----------



## CityGuy

56 cloudy, mist and fog


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1838714 said:


> Around and around we go cafe comcast!


They are terrible to work with.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Fog has let up considerably since I first left the house about 5.


----------



## CityGuy

Watch the Vikings on tv and the wild on the laptop tonight at the same time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1838804 said:


> Watch the Vikings on tv and the wild on the laptop tonight at the same time.


Or just not care about a Wild Preseason game.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1838804 said:


> Watch the Vikings on tv and the wild on the laptop tonight at the same time.


What about beverages?


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1838806 said:


> Or just not care about a Wild Preseason game.


If Ponder starts we will get drilled!:crying:


----------



## CityGuy

Forecast for today. 
Cloudy with sun and a possible shower.

Tonight.
Rain and snow showers low of 38.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1838806 said:


> Or just not care about a Wild Preseason game.


Or not care about the Vikings Vikings.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1838807 said:


> What about beverages?


Golden draft light.


----------



## TKLAWN

Hamelfire;1838810 said:


> Or not care about the Vikings Vikings.


Enjoy the season...ok.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1838808 said:


> If Ponder starts we will get drilled!:crying:


Then I could go to bed at 10.


----------



## CityGuy

TKLAWN;1838808 said:


> If Ponder starts we will get drilled!:crying:


Lets just spot gb 30 and start in the 3rd quarter


----------



## CityGuy

TKLAWN;1838812 said:


> Enjoy the season...ok.


Never been much of a vikes fan. 
Was a stars fan. Now a wild fan.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1838628 said:


> ⊙ ⊙
> ω
> ___


What the?????????


----------



## TKLAWN

Hamelfire;1838815 said:


> Never been much of a vikes fan.
> Was a stars fan. Now a wild fan.


KFAN bit. I think Mike Tice said it years ago.

Priced a snowex 1075 yesterday $2500. I didn't think they were near that much.


----------



## CityGuy

TKLAWN;1838818 said:


> KFAN bit. I think Mike Tice said it years ago.
> 
> Priced a snowex 1075 yesterday $2500. I didn't think they were near that much.


I just prefer college football specifically Notre Dame foot ball to professional. I get tired of over paid always hurt whining babies. JMO


----------



## CityGuy

Whats up with this trans gender high scool stuff? More so why are parents allowing kids to change their gender? What is wrong with this country.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1838638 said:


> 20 inches?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> Just wanted to get everyone's heart to skip.


Bring it on. 
Lets start the year big and stay big all year.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1838822 said:


> Whats up with this trans gender high scool stuff? More so why are parents allowing kids to change their gender? What is wrong with this country.


There is way to much wrong with this country.


----------



## CityGuy

55 cloudy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1838823 said:


> Bring it on.
> Lets start the year big and stay big all year.


Yeah, move to the U.P.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1838824 said:


> There is way to much wrong with this country.


Its gone down hill since we were kids. I blame it on technology and gaming.

Talked to zip last night. He has a helmet for you.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1838826 said:


> Yeah, move to the U.P.


Family cabin near Hurly Wisconsin gets near 300 inches a year.


----------



## CityGuy

Garage door spring thats broke is getting fixed tonight. Atleast my truck can get parked back inside. 

Did not understand why on a double door there was only one spring.


----------



## TKLAWN

Hamelfire;1838828 said:


> Family cabin near Hurly Wisconsin gets near 300 inches a year.


Better check your facts on that one. I'd guess it's around 120


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1838827 said:


> Its gone down hill since we were kids. I blame it on technology and gaming.
> 
> Talked to zip last night. He has a helmet for you.


Awesome you have a pack for me?


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1838830 said:


> Garage door spring thats broke is getting fixed tonight. Atleast my truck can get parked back inside.
> 
> Did not understand why on a double door there was only one spring.


Mine has only one


----------



## NorthernProServ

What unit showed us yesterday in the map...


> THE GFS/NAM/ECMWF/GEM ALL HAVE SNOW ACCUMULATIONS
> ACROSS FAR NORTHERN MN...WITH THE POTENTIAL FOR DOUBLE DIGIT
> /INCHES/ SNOWFALL IN SOUTHERN MANITOBA AND ONTARIO.


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1838827 said:


> Its gone down hill since we were kids. I blame it on technology and gaming.
> 
> Talked to zip last night. He has a helmet for you.


I wouldn't say it's necessarily the gaming & technology. I'd say a big part of why my generation (& there's another generation behind me already!  ) but the parenting that went down hill for many. Too many parents want to be "friends" or "the cool parents".


----------



## BossPlow614

Is anyone interested in salting some small-medium lots in the Blaine/Ham Lake area?


----------



## SnowGuy73

What a mess!


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;1838846 said:


> What a mess!


Lawns wet, soft, muddy and all cafe upped?


----------



## NorthernProServ

Yikes, just ran my hand through the grass... It is soaked


----------



## skorum03

NorthernProServ;1838858 said:


> Yikes, just ran my hand through the grass... It is soaked


There are two lawns I need to mow today and I can be done for the week. The rest will be fine.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1838849 said:


> Lawns wet, soft, muddy and all cafe upped?


Yes, all the above!


----------



## skorum03

skorum03;1838866 said:


> There are two lawns I need to mow today and I can be done for the week. The rest will be fine.


But I don't know if either of them are going to happen


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1838869 said:


> But I don't know if either of them are going to happen


What are you waiting for? I'm on lawn # 4 for the day right now....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Lots of guys with clean up equipment out already. Nuts!


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1838871 said:


> Lots of guys with clean up equipment out already. Nuts!


I actually just saw two companies out as well. Guess that makes it ok for me to work today too.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;1838858 said:


> Yikes, just ran my hand through the grass... It is soaked


I don't need to run my hand though it know its wet today. The grass is bent over from the wetness


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1838873 said:


> I actually just saw two companies out as well. Guess that makes it ok for me to work today too.


Ya, you're good to go. Its wet but doable.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1838879 said:


> I don't need to run my hand though it know its wet today. The grass is bent over from the wetness


Hahahahah!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sun coming out in Eden prairie.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1838902 said:


> Sun coming out in Eden prairie.


Rain approaching from southwest


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1838871 said:


> Lots of guys with clean up equipment out already. Nuts!


I say mulch them till end of October


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1838915 said:


> I say mulch them till end of October


I would agree but I have a couple customers paying a decent amount extra to have me bag during October. Which is fine as long as I can dump leaves on site


----------



## qualitycut

Just drove by a company with the mulcher chute down mowing and they are leaving trails of clumps.


----------



## qualitycut

Amazing! 
http://www.93x.com/common/page.php?...ver+Threesome+With+Student&id=44154&is_corp=0


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1838908 said:


> Rain approaching from southwest


I was just looking at that. Wonderful!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1838915 said:


> I say mulch them till end of October


That's what I do, clean ups start in November.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1838920 said:


> Amazing!
> http://www.93x.com/common/page.php?...ver+Threesome+With+Student&id=44154&is_corp=0


Who'd complain about that?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Good chunk of rain coming.


----------



## CityGuy

Dot working 55 around 494 with city boys help.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1838931 said:


> Dot working 55 around 494 with city boys help.


How did your inspection go?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looking at the midwest radar, looks like the biggest blob of rain should stay south of Green Bay tonight.

PONDER! PONDER! PONDER!


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1838920 said:


> Amazing!
> http://www.93x.com/common/page.php?...ver+Threesome+With+Student&id=44154&is_corp=0


That one on the left is pretty nice looking. Dang!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1838939 said:


> That one on the left is pretty nice looking. Dang!


I'd hit it!....


----------



## NorthernProServ

Cut 5 and said cafe it. Most of then are not long at all and with 30's for thw lows the next few nights the rest will all be fine until next week.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1838939 said:


> That one on the left is pretty nice looking. Dang!


The one on the right is too in her non mugshot photo


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1838944 said:


> Cut 5 and said cafe it. Most of then are not long at all and with 30's for thw lows the next few nights the rest will all be fine until next week.


I'm done after this one.


----------



## andersman02

Guys are out mowing, gave them basically 1/2 todays route and 1/2 tomorrows skipping any I know wont need to be done. Not too wet here


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hmmmmm....

http://www.ibtimes.co.in/ebola-zombies-liberian-newspaper-claims-victims-are-rising-dead-610439


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1838935 said:


> How did your inspection go?


Just fine. He actually did pull and inspect 4 trucks


----------



## SnowGuy73

The forecast sure changed!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1838953 said:


> The forecast sure changed!


...........


----------



## Polarismalibu

snowguy73;1838954 said:


> ...........


wtf!?!?!?!?


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1838954 said:


> ...........


Thats old you donkey


----------



## SnowGuy73

Were screwed!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light rain, Shakopee and Chaska.


----------



## unit28

The other location of interest is eastern north dakota and
northern minnesota on day 2. There is a good chance for light
accumulating snow across eastern north dakota and extending into
northwest minnesota. ,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1838954 said:


> ...........


Fuc×+r!!! Especially after the dream I had last night.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1838970 said:


> Fuc×+r!!! Especially after the dream I had last night.


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Coming down good here now.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

SnowGuy73;1838977 said:


> Coming down good here now.


pouring rain in Minnetonka. Just got my Wednesday route done and was looking forward to getting into Thursday's route. That now looks impossible.


----------



## SnowGuy73

MNPLOWCO;1838982 said:


> pouring rain in Minnetonka. Just got my Wednesday route done and was looking forward to getting into Thursday's route. That now looks impossible.


Ya, this sucks!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

snowguy73;1838950 said:


> hmmmmm....
> 
> http://www.ibtimes.co.in/ebola-zombies-liberian-newspaper-claims-victims-are-rising-dead-610439


wth…………...


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Just in time for Halloweenpumpkin:


----------



## qualitycut

Got my job all finished up. Planning on a hangover tomorrow anyway.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1838990 said:


> Got my job all finished up. Planning on a hangover tomorrow anyway.


That a boy!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1838985 said:


> wth…………...


No idea....


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1838954 said:


> ...........


Are you serious? God damn that changed.

Were all screwed


----------



## CityGuy

Raining steady in Plymouth


----------



## CityGuy

57 and light rain


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1838954 said:


> ...........


I think Schaffer is going quite a bit overboard, even compared to what Barlow was showing earlier.


----------



## Ranger620

BossPlow614;1838844 said:


> Is anyone interested in salting some small-medium lots in the Blaine/Ham Lake area?


I could possibly do it. Blaines not bad as id be in **** rapids but ham lake is getting up there


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;506170 said:


> Well it looks like we will get 2-4 inches by Tuesday morning I ure hope we don't get too much freezing rain as highs are supposed to be around freezing. The equipment has been patiently waiting since the 26th of April.


Even TK is in on it now?

Where the heck is this forecast?? Novak was expecting a FREEZE for much of so. MN, but now the highs??


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1838998 said:


> I think Schaffer is going quite a bit overboard, even compared to what Barlow was showing earlier.


At least I'm at 0". I was looking at the salter I got from bano though to see what I need to do to get it to work


----------



## SnowGuy73

Standing water in my back yard.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1838998 said:


> I think Schaffer is going quite a bit overboard, even compared to what Barlow was showing earlier.


You guys suck.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1838998 said:


> I think Schaffer is going quite a bit overboard, even compared to what Barlow was showing earlier.


Told you guys!


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;506170 said:


> Well it looks like we will get 2-4 inches by Tuesday morning


I see that!


----------



## SnowGuy73

You're screwed!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Get that hahahahaa outta there, we haven't had a reaction from 3S yet!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1839008 said:


> You guys suck.......


Feels good to be in FL with maps like that popping up out of the blue, huh?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Had 6 bids in the process of being typed out, including a bigger one that includes work for some guys on here and the computer shuts off as I'm typing "thank you for your interest".

 

+×÷=ing computer!!!!!!


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1839011 said:


> I see that!


Bonus! No clean ups this year!

Cafe that!!


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1838998 said:


> I think Schaffer is going quite a bit overboard, even compared to what Barlow was showing earlier.


Really going to suck with 40 mph winds too. Guess I need to go get some salt.


----------



## qualitycut

25×30 shop insulated power but no heat, has a torpedo heater i can use. Can dump leaves and dirt and stuff on site. 300 bucks , jump on it?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1839021 said:


> 25×30 shop insulated power but no heat, has a torpedo heater i can use. Can dump leaves and dirt and stuff on site. 300 bucks , jump on it?


Yes..............


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1839018 said:


> Bonus! No clean ups this year!
> 
> Cafe that!!


Hahahahah.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1839021 said:


> 25×30 shop insulated power but no heat, has a torpedo heater i can use. Can dump leaves and dirt and stuff on site. 300 bucks , jump on it?


That's cheap.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1839021 said:


> 25×30 shop insulated power but no heat, has a torpedo heater i can use. Can dump leaves and dirt and stuff on site. 300 bucks , jump on it?


It's not in the north metro, is it?

If so, what's the number?


----------



## MNPLOWCO

qualitycut;1839021 said:


> 25×30 shop insulated power but no heat, has a torpedo heater i can use. Can dump leaves and dirt and stuff on site. 300 bucks , jump on it?


is this a trick question? Jump. Jumping now


----------



## qualitycut

Its at my buddies house. Outside parking also


----------



## MNPLOWCO

MNPLOWCO;1839027 said:


> is this a trick question? Jump. Jumping now


even as just a dump site you could make good money off of that. I'd love to take all my clients leaves for free dumping. Almost free


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1839008 said:


> You guys suck.......


Agreed!...


----------



## qualitycut

Nicole Curtis is on


----------



## NorthernProServ

Check this out...interesting!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Imagine if all this rain was snow... Damn!


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1839021 said:


> 25×30 shop insulated power but no heat, has a torpedo heater i can use. Can dump leaves and dirt and stuff on site. 300 bucks , jump on it?


Jump all over that!


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1839039 said:


> Check this out...interesting!!


There is a guy in this forum that sells them I believe....


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1839015 said:


> Feels good to be in FL with maps like that popping up out of the blue, huh?


Oh yeah, plus looking at the real weather, plus customers calling to get cafe done


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1839021 said:


> 25×30 shop insulated power but no heat, has a torpedo heater i can use. Can dump leaves and dirt and stuff on site. 300 bucks , jump on it?


Yeah, how close to home?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1839043 said:


> There is a guy in this forum that sells them I believe....


Wizard.....

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/fod/4630269124.html


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1839021 said:


> 25×30 shop insulated power but no heat, has a torpedo heater i can use. Can dump leaves and dirt and stuff on site. 300 bucks , jump on it?


I assume thats 300 a month. You should pass on it and give me the phone number. Good deal Imo


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1839029 said:


> Its at my buddies house. Outside parking also


Its a great deal. I wouldn't rent you a 20 x 30 square in the corner of our yard for that price.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1839053 said:


> Its a great deal. I wouldn't rent you a 20 x 30 square in the corner of our yard for that price.


Would you rent it to me for that price??payuppayup


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1839055 said:


> Would you rent it to me for that price??payuppayup


Of course. I could make it 30 x 40 if that would help.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1839047 said:


> Yeah, how close to home?


3 miles maybe


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1839057 said:


> Of course. I could make it 30 x 40 if that would help.


25x35 and we're good!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

$300 is probably cheaper than CB's one way ticket to fly back that he was thinking he was going to have to buy, if even for 3 seconds after seeing those 2 pics.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1839053 said:


> Its a great deal. I wouldn't rent you a 20 x 30 square in the corner of our yard for that price.


Its 300 a month


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1839021 said:


> 25×30 shop insulated power but no heat, has a torpedo heater i can use. Can dump leaves and dirt and stuff on site. 300 bucks , jump on it?


Why waste time postimg about it. Get it!!


----------



## qualitycut

Holy cafe! Those pizza sliders from white castle are awesome.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1839069 said:


> Why waste time postimg about it. Get it!!


I did going to help him move his crap out


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gonna have some Pizza Balls for the game tonight.






Recipe might be a little loud.


----------



## snowman55

buzzbox is awesome but not cheap, like me--- that's my new line. I had 1 last year added 2 more this year.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1839072 said:


> Gonna have some Pizza Balls for the game tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recipe might be a little loud.


Those are delicious!


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1839071 said:


> I did going to help him move his crap out


Free month for helping him move!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1839068 said:


> Its 300 a month


I know. We talked to our realtor about renting out some of our space once we get things where we wanted it and I was surprised by what they think you should get for yard space and/or shop space. Way pricier than I thought. We have about 2 acres of fenced in yard space and if I plan it out right we ought to have extra space available. For the time being its nice to have it to ourselves though. Based on what they told us $300 for your property would be about half the going rate never mind the yard space.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1839003 said:


> At least I'm at 0". I was looking at the salter I got from bano though to see what I need to do to get it to work


Didn't you use it last year?


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1839062 said:


> 3 miles maybe


I would do it in a second... you could always plumb in some permanent heat if you wanted


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1839065 said:


> $300 is probably cheaper than CB's one way ticket to fly back that he was thinking he was going to have to buy, if even for 3 seconds after seeing those 2 pics.


Hahaha, no doubt!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Um, this is NOT, I repeat NOT a joke.

Y'all might want to look at the Meteogram for Saturday and promptly have your Vikings game ruined 2 hours before the game.

Seriously.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1839090 said:


> Um, this is NOT, I repeat NOT a joke.
> 
> Y'all might want to look at the Meteogram for Saturday and promptly have your Vikings game ruined 2 hours before the game.
> 
> Seriously.


You remind me of the boy who cried Wolf lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckar...16&compaction=on&mean_mt=on&max_mt=on&mean=on


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1839008 said:


> You guys suck.......


Your the one in Florida


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1839012 said:


> You're screwed!


Yes, yes we are


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1839085 said:


> Didn't you use it last year?


No. It was pretty much end of the year


----------



## CityGuy

TKLAWN;1839018 said:


> Bonus! No clean ups this year!
> 
> Cafe that!!


It will be there in the spring


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ;1839039 said:


> Check this out...interesting!!


Thats really cool.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1839092 said:


> http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckar...16&compaction=on&mean_mt=on&max_mt=on&mean=on


There drunk


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1839070 said:


> Holy cafe! Those pizza sliders from white castle are awesome.


And they will hurt later.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1839090 said:


> Um, this is NOT, I repeat NOT a joke.
> 
> Y'all might want to look at the Meteogram for Saturday and promptly have your Vikings game ruined 2 hours before the game.
> 
> Seriously.


Why???????


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1839104 said:


> Why???????


Never mind. I see it now.

Cafe that


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1839100 said:


> There drunk


Agreed............


----------



## CityGuy

54 Raining feels like 50


----------



## CityGuy

Isn't there a guy named ring on here? Saw one of his trucks yesterday


----------



## SnowGuy73

Raining again.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1839109 said:


> Isn't there a guy named ring on here? Saw one of his trucks yesterday


Yup, out of Stillwater I think.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The one time you have a right to text and drive.....

Driving past the girls high school cross country team running along the road in the rain.


Keep your eyes down, keep your eyes down....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1839106 said:


> Never mind. I see it now.
> 
> Cafe that


But you wanted snow???


----------



## qualitycut

Small leak in the roof


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1839115 said:


> But you wanted snow???


I do just dont want to drag the blower from the shed in the rain.

Plus my underbody is off my truck yet anf my front plow is burried behind 6 or 7 others.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1839117 said:


> Small leak in the roof


As t the house?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1839117 said:


> Small leak in the roof


Tell your landlord to fix it.


----------



## CityGuy

Qualitu did you get your app in to IGH FD


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1839112 said:


> Yup, out of Stillwater I think.


Longs ways from home then in Plymouth


----------



## CityGuy

Garage door fixed.

New springs on and rod.


280 dollars later


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1839121 said:


> Qualitu did you get your app in to IGH FD


Yup last week, i did it online so probably was not done right


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1839117 said:


> Small leak in the roof


It's a ford typical!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Not sure how...double.post. sorry.


----------



## Polarismalibu

TKLAWN;1839125 said:


> It's a ford typical!


No that's a dodge problem


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1839127 said:


> No that's a dodge problem


I think they are all a piece of cafe!


----------



## TKLAWN

Per NWS Friday night snow accumulation less than one inch. Not already cafe!

We're screwed.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1839128 said:


> I think they are all a piece of cafe!


Yeah in a way. I know quite a few people who's ram tracked threw cab lights and the xm antenna


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1839123 said:


> Garage door fixed.
> 
> New springs on and rod.
> 
> 280 dollars later


Pretty cheap. I had a guy give me an estimate to replace the aluminium strip on the bottom of mine with rubber piece. Wanted 1100. New fancy wood stained looking door was 2400 installed.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1839129 said:


> Per NWS Friday night snow accumulation less than one inch. Not already cafe!
> 
> We're screwed.


No cafe!!

That's what I would have all last winter, 22 hours later.... "anyone wanna help, we're getiing hammered up here!!"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1839132 said:


> Yeah in a way. I know quite a few people who's ram tracked threw cab lights and the xm antenna


My '11 leaked through the XM antenna.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1839129 said:


> Per NWS Friday night snow accumulation less than one inch. Not already cafe!
> 
> We're screwed.


Haha, I love it!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1839127 said:


> No that's a dodge problem


Mine never leaks. Its 06 and has major hail damage. Got 29k off from hail damage


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1839129 said:


> Per NWS Friday night snow accumulation less than one inch. Not already cafe!
> 
> We're screwed.


I'm at little to no.

Accu has .12"


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1839132 said:


> Yeah in a way. I know quite a few people who's ram tracked threw cab lights and the xm antenna


That sucks!


----------



## qualitycut

Aint talking trucks


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1839135 said:


> My '11 leaked through the XM antenna.


None are made like they should be. As said above I have an 06 with major damage. No leaking


----------



## SnowGuy73

Its going to have to come down at 4" an hour to get anything to "accumulate".


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1839141 said:


> None are made like they should be. As said above I have an 06 with major damage. No leaking


You have a knock in your 6.0?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1839141 said:


> None are made like they should be. As said above I have an 06 with major damage. No leaking


My '06 is the best truck I have or had, right after my '14.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1839140 said:


> Aint talking trucks


We know you aren't, but as with most posts on here, things have a tendency to go off on a tangent.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1839143 said:


> You have a knock in your 6.0?


Thats just you.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1839146 said:


> Thats just you.


I thought Jim said something about at one time too.

I know mine does!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1839143 said:


> You have a knock in your 6.0?


Your talking vortec right? No I don't. Has a funny tick bit dads 01 has had that since new. The 1500 I had on as aloaner sounded bad


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1839147 said:


> I thought Jim said something about at one time too.
> 
> I know mine does!


No mine at first made a noise at start up. Had them keep it and never made a noise, and hasn't since


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1839145 said:


> We know you aren't, but as with most posts on here, things have a tendency to go off on a tangent.


That has never happened before lol


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1839148 said:


> Your talking vortec right? No I don't. Has a funny tick bit dads 01 has had that since new. The 1500 I had on as aloaner sounded bad


Ya same.

I took mine in thinking it was an exhaust leak but its internal and I was a half quart low on oil..... Still ticks!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Heavy rain again.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1839155 said:


> Ya same.
> 
> I took mine in thinking it was an exhaust leak but its internal and I was a half quart low on oil..... Still ticks!


That sucks. You should have traded it when the 15's came out


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1839157 said:


> That sucks. You should have traded it when the 15's came out


I don't like the radio screen thing plus I got a warranty.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1839158 said:


> I don't like the radio screen thing plus I got a warranty.


Not sure I like that either.


----------



## CityGuy

9 is saying wet flakes and no accumulations


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1839160 said:


> Not sure I like that either.


You going to get a new truck?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1839164 said:


> You going to get a new truck?


Looking at them. Torn between the chevy/gmc 1/2 and dodge. Not sure which I like more


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1839162 said:


> 9 is saying wet flakes and no accumulations


I could've told you that....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1839167 said:


> Looking at them. Torn between the chevy/gmc 1/2 and dodge. Not sure which I like more


Ram looks nice but that one I had was a damn rattle box!


----------



## unit28

As mentioned yesterday at this time... There remains concern for
perhaps the first accumulating snow across extreme ern nd into
nwrn mn on fri before possibly shifting downstream into sern
mn/wrn wi for sat. A dynamic polar short wave over
western alberta entering the nrn rockies will dive south and east


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like the heavy rain will be in green bay just in time for the game.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1839168 said:


> I could've told you that....


You got my hopes up earlier today


----------



## unit28

My percentages for over an inch are 20%
According to hpc


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1839169 said:


> Ram looks nice but that one I had was a damn rattle box!


Couple guys I know have rams and love them. I have always been a chevy guy so not sure I can change. I love the ride.


----------



## CityGuy

53 and mist


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1839175 said:


> Couple guys I know have rams and love them. I have always been a chevy guy so not sure I can change. I love the ride.


Ram hands down


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1839172 said:


> You got my hopes up earlier today


I do my best!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1839175 said:


> Couple guys I know have rams and love them. I have always been a chevy guy so not sure I can change. I love the ride.


I was out in Montevideo last weekend that's all the was out there, dodges.


----------



## TKLAWN

Bridgewater inactive. Ponder in, we're screwed.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Hamelfire;1839160 said:


> Not sure I like that either.


I like it


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1839182 said:


> Bridgewater inactive. Ponder in, we're screwed.


Makes sense.


----------



## Camden

TKLAWN;1839182 said:


> Bridgewater inactive. Ponder in, we're screwed.


Didn't know this until just now. There goes any chance we had of winning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1839186 said:


> Didn't know this until just now. There goes any chance we had of winning.


Haha.

Marathon not a Sprint.


----------



## unit28

THERMAL PROFILES ARE COOL ENOUGH FOR SNOW...ESPECIALLY ALONG AND 
NORTH OF THE I-94 CORRIDOR. THE 02.12 NAM IS THE MOST AGGRESSIVE 
WITH THE VERTICAL MOTION...AND GENERATES 4INCHES OF SNOW AT KAXN...3 
AT KSTC...AND 2 AT KMSP. AT THIS TIME FEEL THIS IS THE HIGH END OF 
THE SPECTRUM. HOWEVER...SIMPLY DONT SEE A DEEP FGEN CIRCULATION 


Oky doky


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1839142 said:


> Its going to have to come down at 4" an hour to get anything to "accumulate".


Exactly......


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1839186 said:


> Didn't know this until just now. There goes any chance we had of winning.


In the rain in Green Bay with ponder and missing half the team practically. Yeah there's no chance


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1839188 said:


> Haha.
> 
> Marathon not a Sprint.


Was just talking to my dad and he said word for word exact same thing


----------



## SnowGuy73

Orange skies here now.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

skorum03;1839197 said:


> Was just talking to my dad and he said word for word exact same thing


technically, it's neither. It's football.


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1839197 said:


> Was just talking to my dad and he said word for word exact same thing


With age comes knowledge.


----------



## SSS Inc.

This should be called the Minnesota Negative! thread. 

Let get this pumped up around here. Ponder is going to play perfect as its his last chance to get some other team interested for next year. Trust me I know these things. Vikings win big........Also Rodgers gets sacked three times. Vikings rush for 300 yards.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1839207 said:


> This should be called the Minnesota Negative! thread.
> 
> Let get this pumped up around here. Ponder is going to play perfect as its his last chance to get some other team interested for next year. Trust me I know these things. Vikings win big........Also Rodgers gets sacked three times. Vikings rush for 300 yards.


......... If I only had a brain!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1839190 said:


> THERMAL PROFILES ARE COOL ENOUGH FOR SNOW...ESPECIALLY ALONG AND
> NORTH OF THE I-94 CORRIDOR. THE 02.12 NAM IS THE MOST AGGRESSIVE
> WITH THE VERTICAL MOTION...AND GENERATES 4INCHES OF SNOW AT KAXN...3
> AT KSTC...AND 2 AT KMSP. AT THIS TIME FEEL THIS IS THE HIGH END OF
> THE SPECTRUM. HOWEVER...SIMPLY DONT SEE A DEEP FGEN CIRCULATION
> 
> Oky doky


Yeah, about that "along and north of I-94" thing......


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1839207 said:


> This should be called the Minnesota Negative! thread.
> 
> Let get this pumped up around here. Ponder is going to play perfect as its his last chance to get some other team interested for next year. Trust me I know these things. Vikings win big........Also Rodgers gets sacked three times. Vikings rush for 300 yards.


I feel like you may have had to much to drink! Your talking crazy!!


----------



## qualitycut

I dont want to change channels, nicole!


----------



## TKLAWN

Polarismalibu;1839216 said:


> I feel like you may have had to much to drink! Your talking crazy!!


Ladies and gentleman the scarecrow is drinking the purple kool aid.


----------



## Greenery

unit28;1839190 said:


> THERMAL PROFILES ARE COOL ENOUGH FOR SNOW...ESPECIALLY ALONG AND
> NORTH OF THE I-94 CORRIDOR. 24INCHES OF SNOW AT KAXN...32
> AT KSTC...AND 2 AT KMSP.


There ya go lwnmrman


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1839219 said:


> I dont want to change channels, nicole!


Two new episodes on at 8:00!!!!


----------



## unit28

I say we load the sleds and get going


AS MUCH AS 18 INCHES OF SNOW FELL ON THE EASTERN SLOPES OF THE
BIGHORN IN NORTHERN WYOMING IN THIS EARLY-SEASON SNOW EVENT. 
FOLLOWING A MORNING OF RECORD COLD WITH LIGHT SNOW REACHING AS FAR
SOUTH AS THE COLORADO FRONT RANGE.


we should be so lucky


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1839221 said:


> There ya go lwnmrman


Look back about 6 posts....


----------



## SSS Inc.

While I do wish the game had started at 5:00, I'm not drunk.  Vikings win big. Ponder will hand the ball off with perfection. If that doesn't happen I'll be watching Rehab Addict by 8.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1839216 said:


> I feel like you may have had to much to drink! Your talking crazy!!


Drinking purple kool aid.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1839225 said:


> While I do wish the game had started at 5:00, I'm not drunk.  Vikings win big. Ponder will hand the ball off with perfection. If that doesn't happen I'll be watching Rehab Addict by 8.


Zzzzzzap zzzzzzap zzzzzzap zzzzzzap......


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1839220 said:


> Ladies and gentleman the scarecrow is drinking the purple kool aid.


Right on!..


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1839227 said:


> Zzzzzzap zzzzzzap zzzzzzap zzzzzzap......


Negatrometer Ponder is the best third string quarterback in the league he will lead us to victory tonight, our defense is solid,Zimmer is a great head coach. (said in my best robot voice):laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1839229 said:


> Negatrometer Ponder is the best third string quarterback in the league he will lead us to victory tonight, our defense is solid,Zimmer is a great head coach. (said in my best robot voice):laughing:


You forgot to mention norv.


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1839229 said:


> Negatrometer Ponder is the best third string quarterback in the league he will lead us to victory tonight, our defense is solid,Zimmer is a great head coach. (said in my best robot voice):laughing:


Always......


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1839231 said:


> You forgot to mention norv.


I forgot about Norv.

NORV!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1839231 said:


> You forgot to mention norv.


Ladies and gentleman your seeing a sophisticated offense at work.

NORV!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1839234 said:


> I forgot about Norv.
> 
> NORV!!!!!!!!!


There it is!


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1839236 said:


> Ladies and gentleman your seeing a sophisticated offense at work.
> 
> NORV!


Lol
Lol
Lol
Lol
Lol
Lol
Lol
Lol
Lol
Lol
Lol
Lol
Lol


----------



## SSS Inc.

Testing, Testing....

TOUCHDOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Well I'm ready to go.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1839240 said:


> Testing, Testing....
> 
> !
> 
> Well I'm ready to go.


Lets go!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

F $!#÷×ng PONDER!!!!

I'm ready.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Look at the rain!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1839244 said:


> F $!#÷×ng PONDER is awesome!!!!
> 
> I'm ready.


I like it.......


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1839244 said:


> F $!#÷×ng PONDER!!!!
> 
> I'm ready.


Perfect!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

These injuries, what the hell?


----------



## SSS Inc.

3 and out. Lets go!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1839249 said:


> 3 and out. Lets go!


No!..............


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ponder........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

When did Charchian become a ref???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1839246 said:


> I like it.......


:laughing:

Sure sure.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Old happy feet is back.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1839255 said:


> Old happy feet is back.


Yeah, we're done.

Total garbage.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1839255 said:


> Old happy feet is back.


God, he is so terrible. Who's the backup again??


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1839252 said:


> When did Charchian become a ref???


You win. Thumbs Up


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1839215 said:


> Yeah, about that "along and north of I-94" thing......


how many times did we hear that last year.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1839258 said:


> God, he is so terrible. Who's the backup again??


Mbt.........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Were done!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Our defense already quit.

They need to cut Ponder because no one will play when he is in the game.


----------



## CityGuy

Vikes are done


----------



## Greenery

TD. The vikings are garbage. Always have been always will be. Isn't their a wild game on.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1839263 said:


> Our defense already quit.
> 
> They need to cut Ponder because no one will play when he is in the game.


Agreed......


----------



## SSS Inc.

So.............Rehab addict is on.


----------



## CityGuy

Must be a rebuilding year.







Again.


----------



## CityGuy

Greenery;1839266 said:


> TD. The vikings are garbage. Always have been always will be. Isn't their a wild game on.


trying to find a stream


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1839167 said:


> Looking at them. Torn between the chevy/gmc 1/2 and dodge. Not sure which I like more


If you get leather those dodge seats are horrible


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1839263 said:


> Our defense already quit.
> 
> They need to cut Ponder because no one will play when he is in the game.


You are probably on to something.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1839268 said:


> So.............Rehab addict is on.


So is my PlayStation, just in case.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1839169 said:


> Ram looks nice but that one I had was a damn rattle box!


You say that about your current truck. Mine is just fine. Dads doesn't rattle. Just rides rough


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ponder doesn't even have command of his guys...


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1839278 said:


> You say that about your current truck. Mine is just fine. Dads doesn't rattle. Just rides rough


Lucky you.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

I'm back to getting excited about 1st downs. Yay!!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Over thrown. Again he sucks


----------



## Polarismalibu

He competed a pass omg!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1839286 said:


> He competed a pass omg!!


7 yards...


----------



## CityGuy

Looks miserable there


----------



## CityGuy

I hope ponder gets pounded tonight.


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;1839245 said:


> Look at the rain!


and snow

Just wait till 3am Sat....?

lol


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1839278 said:


> You say that about your current truck. Mine is just fine. Dads doesn't rattle. Just rides rough


The new one's don't. There is a world of difference between the old trucks and the ones over the last three years.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1839275 said:


> If you get leather those dodge seats are horrible


Staying away from leather.


----------



## NorthernProServ




----------



## SnowGuy73

Were done!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Wide open!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1839292 said:


> and snow
> 
> Just wait till 3am Sat....?
> 
> lol


Settle down.


----------



## albhb3

well I can go to bed now gonna win by 50


----------



## NorthernProServ

if this is a early indicator of what this winter is going to be like.... we're screwed big time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1839298 said:


>


That says along and SOUTH of 94.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Jesus!......


----------



## Polarismalibu

They would get a flag on that return


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1839300 said:


> Were done!


I thought we where done before it started


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1839207 said:


> This should be called the Minnesota Negative! thread.
> 
> Let get this pumped up around here. Ponder is going to play perfect as its his last chance to get some other team interested for next year. Trust me I know these things. Vikings win big........Also Rodgers gets sacked three times. Vikings rush for 300 yards.


How's that working out for you?


----------



## Polarismalibu

There close enough to kick for 3 already


----------



## SSS Inc.

This is garbage. I knew this would happen but didn't want to face the facts. Now they get the ball on the 50. Hello Nicole here I come.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Rain has stopped here.


----------



## albhb3

cbservicesllc;1839312 said:


> How's that working out for you?


:laughing: I think its working great as a pack fan he should keep up the good work


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1839312 said:


> How's that working out for you?


He's not suppose to throw the ball. I wanted to see 100 hand offs. :realmad:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1839313 said:


> There close enough to kick for 3 already


?............


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1839318 said:


> ?............


Field goal range


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;1839258 said:


> God, he is so terrible. Who's the backup again??


Some guy they picked up for practice squad on Monday...


----------



## SSS Inc.

The D is finally stepping up.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Wild are up 1-0 though!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1839319 said:


> Field goal range


Oh Ya......


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ponder is gonna fumble and they will get a TD


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1839321 said:


> The D is finally stepping up.


That won't last long.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ponder sucks!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Wright should have caught that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1839327 said:


> Wright should have caught that.


Agreed.......


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1839322 said:


> Wild are up 1-0 though!!


did you find a stream?


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1839298 said:


>


WTF...... I thought it was Friday night into Saturday??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1839320 said:


> Some guy they picked up for practice squad on Monday...


They showed he was sogned to the active squad TODAY!!


----------



## Greenery

NorthernProServ;1839304 said:


> if this is a early indicator of what this winter is going to be like.... we're screwed big time.


If I remember correctly, the warm dry winter we had a few years ago started much the same way. Early snowfalls in the mountain states and here then nothing once winter was supposed to be here.


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1839330 said:


> WTF...... I thought it was Friday night into Saturday??


Would be funny if the guys get "snowed" out tomorrow afternoon...hahahhaha


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1839294 said:


> The new one's don't. There is a world of difference between the old trucks and the ones over the last three years.


His is in the time frame you mentioned. My 06 rides better. But its more the dang seats than the ride


----------



## SSS Inc.

Nothing Doing!


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1839332 said:


> They showed he was sogned to the active squad TODAY!!


The guy who they just said was the very last guy to be drafted in 2012? Sounds like a perfect choice for the viqueens.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1839340 said:


> The guy who they just said was the very last guy to be drafted in 2012? Sounds like a perfect choice for the viqueens.


I'd like to see them put him in, just to see if he does better than Ponder.


----------



## SSS Inc.

NorthernProServ;1839336 said:


> Would be funny if the guys get "snowed" out tomorrow afternoon...hahahhaha


We've had that happen when paving in the past. Couldn't see what you were doing.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1839342 said:


> We've had that happen when paving in the past. Couldn't see what you were doing.


Sally you can pave all winter!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Another 2 yard pass on a 3rd and 3.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1839329 said:


> did you find a stream?


No I have espn score center on my phone


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1839326 said:


> Ponder sucks!


He makes the wrong read all the time! So frustrating to watch.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1839343 said:


> Sally you can pave all winter!


Who are you calling Sally?


----------



## Green Grass

I think i hear thunder


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1839344 said:


> Another 2 yard pass on a 3rd and 3.


I've always wondered why they don't have plays where the guy gets the pass on the other side of the first down marker. 

The defense is looking a lot better. If we can just get some darn points on the board. Lets go.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1839348 said:


> I think i hear thunder


The county plow running by.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1839348 said:


> I think i hear thunder


Probably seine shooting there ponder jersey


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1839349 said:


> I've always wondered why they don't have plays where the guy gets the pass on the other side of the first down marker.
> 
> The defense is looking a lot better. If we can just get some darn points on the board. Lets go.


We had a game last year or the year before with a punt return, kickoff return and a defensive return.

That's how we will win tonight.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1839351 said:


> The county plow running by.


Ha they where done working by noon


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1839354 said:


> We had a game last year or the year before with a punt return, kickoff return and a defensive return.
> 
> That's how we will win tonight.


Purple pride, purple pride.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Wild game is tied


----------



## SSS Inc.

Nice effort Ford!!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hahah that was awesome!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Told my kid 2 plays ago, here comes a pick 6.


----------



## albhb3

And there is your dagger!


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1839358 said:


> Wild game is tied


Crap................


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Everyone on my mom's side of the family are Packer's fans.

Told them all on FB to not be excited, they are playing a Division IIA QB.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I wonder if Teddy was playing what this game would look like.


----------



## albhb3

Dumpster fire rofl


----------



## Polarismalibu

Almost instant replay there


----------



## Greenery

Green Grass;1839348 said:


> I think i hear thunder


I swear I was just hearing fireworks.


----------



## SSS Inc.

He's done. Might as well try the new guy. Give us a reason to watch.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1839369 said:


> I wonder if Teddy was playing what this game would look like.


I wonder what the new guy can do


----------



## albhb3

can they just end the game its over and for your view pleasure


----------



## Green Grass

Greenery;1839374 said:


> I swear I was just hearing fireworks.


Same but looked around and couldn't find anything


----------



## Greenery

Green Grass;1839376 said:


> I wonder what the new guy can do


Were you at quiktrip buying milk yesterday?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I said earlier I'll be in bed by 9:30.

Could be 8:30.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1839376 said:


> I wonder what the new guy can do


Nothing to lose now. Unless he looks like Josh Freeman did last year. Yikes. I would watch though. Might as well see if you have a better option in the #2 spot.


----------



## Green Grass

Greenery;1839381 said:


> Were you at quiktrip buying milk yesterday?


Nope.....
..


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1839382 said:


> I said earlier I'll be in bed by 9:30.
> 
> Could be 8:30.


Your late for 8:30


----------



## SSS Inc.

Maybe ponder will loosen up now.


----------



## Greenery

Green Grass;1839384 said:


> Nope.....
> ..


So that's not you with a white ford with the name of the company strikingly similar to your plowsite name along the bottom of the door?


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1839388 said:


> Maybe ponder will loosen up now.


Yep real loose


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

f+×÷=ng ponder!!!

Oh wait....my bad....


----------



## Green Grass

Greenery;1839389 said:


> So that's not you with a white ford with the name of the company strikingly similar to your screen name along the bottom of the door?


Nope but that would be the company I started the maintenance division of 10 years ago.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Wtf they suck


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1839393 said:


> Wtf they suck


DVR here I come


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ponders throwing at the damn target on the first down marker


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1839395 said:


> Ponders throwing at the damn target on the first down marker


Could he hit the target?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1839356 said:


> Ha they where done working by noon


Did they even start?


----------



## TKLAWN

Even the announcers think we are pathetic.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1839396 said:


> Could he hit the target?


Cafe no!!!


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1839398 said:


> Did they even start?


They where there.


----------



## CityGuy

Food Factory is more interesting than the game.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1839332 said:


> They showed he was sogned to the active squad TODAY!!


Also correct...


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1839409 said:


> Food Factory is more interesting than the game.


I DVR outrageous 911 calls from TLC it's funny


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1839412 said:


> I DVR outrageous 911 calls from TLC it's funny


Saw that last night. Good humor


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1839392 said:


> Nope but that would be the company I started the maintenance division of 10 years ago.


Hmm, interesting...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ponder runs so far back, he has to make a 12 yard pass just to get back to the line of scrimmage.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1839421 said:


> Ponder runs so far back, he has to make a 12 yard pass just to get back to the line of scrimmage.


22 yards if you include where it lands


----------



## Camden

Worst Vikings players:

1. Kalil
2. Ponder
3. Blanton


----------



## Greenery

I borrowed and modified this quote but find it fitting.

"Hoping the vikings will win is like voting for Obama... it's rainbows & fairy dust... hope & change"


----------



## CityGuy

This game is way over


----------



## Green Grass

Wild are down 2-1


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hahahahah.


----------



## SnowGuy73

This is almost comical now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We took Patterson out of kick return.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Nice nonplay by Jennings.


----------



## IDST

Disgraceful game to watch. Ponder better not show his face in this state again. I really wonder what is going through his mind after playing like this


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1839434 said:


> We took Patterson out of kick return.


Looks hurt.


----------



## Green Grass

jagext;1839439 said:


> Disgraceful game to watch. Ponder better not show his face in this state again. I really wonder what is going through his mind after playing like this


Last time they showed him he was smiling and laughing.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jagext;1839439 said:


> Disgraceful game to watch. Ponder better not show his face in this state again. I really wonder what is going through his mind after playing like this


Wonder what people would think if this was the score with Bridgewater in?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1839441 said:


> Last time they showed him he was smiling and laughing.


Aren't we all??? :laughing::laughing::crying:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1839441 said:


> Last time they showed him he was smiling and laughing.


Sure, he still gets a pay check!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Wow!.........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hopefully 2 plays in, another pick 6.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1839442 said:


> Wonder what people would think if this was the score with Bridgewater in?


I was thinking the same thing. A loss is no surprise as its tough to win in Green Bay. I just don't want this to spoil my initial thoughts on Teddy. He COULD be the real deal. It may have been a really smart move to keep him out this week. This division is tight(record wise) so anything can happen.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1839444 said:


> Sure, he still gets a pay check!


A big one on top of that


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1839448 said:


> I was thinking the same thing. A loss is no surprise as its tough to win in Green Bay. I just don't want this to spoil my initial thoughts on Teddy. He COULD be the real deal. It may have been a really smart move to keep him out this week. This division is tight(record wise) so anything can happen.


I think it was a smart move with all the other injuries, it was almost a guaranteed loss.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1839449 said:


> A big one on top of that


Correct......


----------



## Drakeslayer

jagext;1839439 said:


> Disgraceful game to watch. Ponder better not show his face in this state again. I really wonder what is going through his mind after playing like this


That he still gets to go home and Samantha Ponder will be there.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1839453 said:


> That he still gets to go home and Samantha Ponder will be there.


She's probably in bed with someone else right now, a winner!


----------



## SnowGuy73

I want a blowout. 

Vikings don't mess this up for me!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1839455 said:


> She's probably in bed with someone else right now, a winner!


Maybe AP....


----------



## SSS Inc.

Lwnmwr, I can't stop thinking about how much that ref looks like Paul Charchian. Too funny. :laughing: Doppelganger


----------



## Polarismalibu

I didn't know ponder can throw that far


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1839458 said:


> Maybe AP....


With whips and chains!


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1839461 said:


> I didn't know ponder can throw that far


Yeah right out the back of the end zone


----------



## SnowGuy73

The announcers were arguing. Haha


----------



## SnowGuy73

I was listening to the game on the radio for a bit. 

Pa is fit to be tied. Haha.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1839460 said:


> Lwnmwr, I can't stop thinking about how much that ref looks like Paul Charchian. Too funny. :laughing: Doppelganger


:laughing: it's the only thing I'm getting a kick out of now.

That, and Camden posting on NWS's facebook post about summer being too long.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well there within ten. I wonder how they will screw it up this time


----------



## Drakeslayer

SnowGuy73;1839456 said:


> I want a blowout.


I have a guy that will do them for $35 bucks 6 zones or less.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1839467 said:


> Well there within ten. I wonder how they will screw it up this time


They will score and mess up this blow out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1839469 said:


> They will score and mess up this blow out.


See....

Damn it!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We're Coming, We're COMING!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Holly cafe they scored


----------



## SnowGuy73

The announcer said they won't go down with the ship..

Were coming, were coming!


----------



## SSS Inc.

I almost forgot

TOUCHDOWN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1839476 said:


> I almost forgot
> 
> Touchdown!!!!!!!!!


Norv!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1839475 said:


> The announcer said they won't go down with the ship..
> 
> Were coming, were coming!


Hey, I already had the We're coming, we're coming part....

Get some new material!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1839476 said:


> I almost forgot
> 
> TOUCHDOWN!!!!!!!!!


hahehahehaheha


----------



## SSS Inc.

*norv!!!!!!!*


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1839478 said:


> Hey, I already had the We're coming, we're coming part....
> 
> Get some new material!!


Doh k............


----------



## SnowGuy73

Common should be fun tomorrow!


----------



## IDST

This game sucks. I was excited today i bought my new trailer. 21x3 deckover PJ


----------



## SSS Inc.

Do you like Peanut Butter? Do you like Pretzels? Then you will love these peanut butter pretzel nuggets from Costco. Awesome. Thumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh oh... HERE WE COME!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Picked Off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1839485 said:


> Do you like Peanut Butter? Do you like Pretzels? Then you will love these peanut butter pretzel nuggets from Costco. Awesome. Thumbs UpThumbs Up


Noted!......


----------



## Polarismalibu

Wow!!!! Where was this two quarters ago


----------



## Polarismalibu

Holy cafe that was close


----------



## Green Grass

Wild lost 4-1


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1839487 said:


> Picked Off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Vikings flight must've arrived late.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1839492 said:


> Vikings flight must've arrived late.


Must be jet lag


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1839493 said:


> Must be jet lag


Yeah no cafe!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1839493 said:


> Must be jet lag


Less oxygen in green bay.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Field goal. 

Norv!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

field goal!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Right.... why do you kick a field goal? Just because you can?


----------



## Green Grass

I see a comeback!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1839497 said:


> Field goal.
> 
> Norv!!!!!!!!!


NORV!!!!!....


----------



## cbservicesllc

jagext;1839439 said:


> Disgraceful game to watch. Ponder better not show his face in this state again. I really wonder what is going through his mind after playing like this


"Suckers!!!" :laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1839499 said:


> Right.... why do you kick a field goal? Just because you can?


Damn right we can. In yo face Green Bay. 3 points.....Bam


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'd better get to bed.

4th grader has a field trip tomorrow. River boat cruise down the St. Croix at Taylors Falls.

Figure I'll bring the truck with the plow so I can be sure to get back home tomorrow evening.


----------



## SnowGuy73

What do you think white flag song or sad eyes tomorrow?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1839504 said:


> I'd better get to bed.
> 
> 4th grader has a field trip tomorrow. River boat cruise down the St. Croix at Taylors Falls.
> 
> Figure I'll bring the truck with the plow so I can be sure to get back home tomorrow evening.


You're going to miss a piece of Football History if you bail now. Just thought you would want to know.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://cdn3.vox-cdn.com/uploads/chorus_asset/file/2317818/tjnuts.0.gif

Ouch


----------



## SnowGuy73

If Flynn had played the whole game it'd be pretty even.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1839510 said:


> If Flynn had played the whole game it'd be pretty even.


Not really....


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1839511 said:


> Not really....


Doh k!.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

headed to bed. got the alarm set for the 4 am change over from NWS so I can wake up to 3-5'' possible by 3 am Saturday morning.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1839505 said:


> What do you think white flag song or sad eyes tomorrow?


Not sure what we will hear but I am 100% positive. This game was a loser from the get go and I am looking forward to seeing Teddy next week and see if he is legit or not. It doesn't matter if we lose 42-10 or by one point, its still a loss. I can't get down on the whole team with what the vibe was when Ponder went in. It was doomed from the start.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1839514 said:


> headed to bed. got the alarm set for the 4 am change over from NWS so I can wake up to 3-5'' possible by 3 am Saturday morning.


Relax....Its not going to stick.


----------



## skorum03

Green Grass;1839458 said:


> Maybe AP....


Or maybe Favre.....?


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1839516 said:


> Relax....Its not going to stick.


Famous last words


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1839515 said:


> Not sure what we will hear but I am 100% positive. This game was a loser from the get go and I am looking forward to seeing Teddy next week and see if he is legit or not. It doesn't matter if we lose 42-10 or by one point, its still a loss. I can't get down on the whole team with what the vibe was when Ponder went in. It was doomed from the start.


Agreed.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1839516 said:


> Relax....Its not going to stick.


I know that. Just want NWS to pick up where they left off last year. Chance of flurries>>>> Less than 1" possible>>>>>>3-5" possible>>>>>total storm accumulation of 8.3".


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1839521 said:


> I know that. Just want NWS to pick up where they left off last year. Chance of flurries>>>> Less than 1" possible>>>>>>3-5" possible>>>>>total storm accumulation of 8.3".


Seriously.... Well for you at least


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1839500 said:


> I see a comeback!


Your drunk!!


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1839524 said:


> Your drunk!!


I wish! !.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1839526 said:


> I wish! !.......


Me too.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

touchdown!!!!!!!!!!!

touchdown!!!!!!!!!!!

touchdown!!!!!!!!!!!

touchdown!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Guess not. :crying:


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1839528 said:


> touchdown!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> touchdown!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> touchdown!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> touchdown!!!!!!!!!!!


Your early


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1839515 said:


> Not sure what we will hear but I am 100% positive. This game was a loser from the get go and I am looking forward to seeing Teddy next week and see if he is legit or not. It doesn't matter if we lose 42-10 or by one point, its still a loss. I can't get down on the whole team with what the vibe was when Ponder went in. It was doomed from the start.


I'll take that


----------



## SnowGuy73

Well, that happened!


----------



## cbservicesllc

#2 biggest Thursday Night Football Blowout...


----------



## SnowGuy73

We can't lose 10 days from now!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1839534 said:


> We can't lose 10 days from now!


Just getting ready for pa on Monday....


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1839533 said:


> #2 biggest Thursday Night Football Blowout...


It should've been #1... Damn Vikings!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1839535 said:


> Just getting ready for pa on Monday....


Tomorrow. Friday football feast!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1839533 said:


> #2 biggest Thursday Night Football Blowout...


TNF is dumb. I liked it better when it was either Sunday or Monday.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well that was a waste of a night cafe


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1839538 said:


> TNF is dumb. I liked it better when it was either Sunday or Monday.


Agreed......


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1839537 said:


> Tomorrow. Friday football feast!!


I have a Buffalo Wild Wings gift card I need to use. Maybe I should go. ............Nope, I just remembered I have boiling vat of Hot Asphalt being delivered.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1839537 said:


> Tomorrow. Friday football feast!!


Is he on tomorrow with being gone tonight?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1839541 said:


> I have a Buffalo Wild Wings gift card I need to use. Maybe I should go. ............Nope, I just remembered I have boiling vat of Hot Asphalt being delivered.


Sounds like fun.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1839538 said:


> TNF is dumb. I liked it better when it was either Sunday or Monday.


Agreed... It was all about the NFL Network getting more subscribers until they moved it to network TV this year...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1839546 said:


> Agreed... It was all about the NFL Network getting more subscribers until they moved it to network TV this year...


And more revenue to have games on more nights for the nfl.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ponder is paid $105,000 per game.... Ridiculous!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1839553 said:


> Ponder is paid $105,000 per game.... Ridiculous!


According to kfan.


----------



## Green Grass

46 fog is gone


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1839553 said:


> Ponder is paid $105,000 per game.... Ridiculous!


He doesn't deserve $5


----------



## Polarismalibu




----------



## CityGuy

46 cloudy and windy


----------



## SnowGuy73

47° overcast windy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1839558 said:


>


Hahahahah.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1839557 said:


> He doesn't deserve $5


I agree......


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm creeping up.

Before I had "little to no accumulation".

Now I have "less than an inch".


----------



## CityGuy

46 cloudy windy
Feels like 32
Misting


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1839587 said:


>


Haha......

True


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1839558 said:


>


True.........


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1839553 said:


> Ponder is paid $105,000 per game.... Ridiculous!


Not worth a dollar. Spielmen is a joke


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1839491 said:


> Wild lost 4-1


Damn.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1839595 said:


> Damn.......


Typical MN team!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Holy wind!


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1839485 said:


> Do you like Peanut Butter? Do you like Pretzels? Then you will love these peanut butter pretzel nuggets from Costco. Awesome. Thumbs UpThumbs Up


Will have to try candy isle?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1839456 said:


> I want a blowout.
> 
> Vikings don't mess this up for me!


Too bad....


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1839321 said:


> The D is finally stepping up.


Then they fell apart.

As usual.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1839342 said:


> We've had that happen when paving in the past. Couldn't see what you were doing.


Nothing like following a truc full of hot mix down the road when it's cold.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1839326 said:


> Ponder sucks!


Agreed. Never has been worth a crap.


----------



## skorum03

God it's dark out. And windy


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1839369 said:


> I wonder if Teddy was playing what this game would look like.


Much better than it was. At least it would have been fun to watch.


----------



## CityGuy

skorum03;1839610 said:


> God it's dark out. And windy


Agreed.
Wind has a bite to it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Might be a bit chilly tonight at the High School Homecoming game.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Cafe it. I'm calling it a day already!


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1839514 said:


> headed to bed. got the alarm set for the 4 am change over from NWS so I can wake up to 3-5'' possible by 3 am Saturday morning.


Maybe in the grassy areas.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1839519 said:


> Famous last words


Agreed....


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1839615 said:


> Cafe it. I'm calling it a day already!


Stepped out the door?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1839530 said:


> Your early


Better early than late...


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1839524 said:


> Your drunk!!


I know I was feeling no pain.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1839619 said:


> Stepped out the door?


Nope, just looked out the window.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1839538 said:


> TNF is dumb. I liked it better when it was either Sunday or Monday.


I hate that it's all about ratings. Sunday and Monday is more than enough.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1839539 said:


> Well that was a waste of a night cafe


Yes it was.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The one field trip I make sure to make time for, a riverboat cruise down the St. Croix with the 4th grader.

Today. 40 with 30 mph winds.

Long underwear and lined jeans will be in play.

I'm sorry....

46 and 30 mph winds. 

Long underwear, but regular jeans in that case.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1839598 said:


> Typical MN team!


All the gm's need to be fired.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1839600 said:


> Holy wind!


Its a blowing.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1839622 said:


> Nope, just looked out the window.


The wind is something else.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1839625 said:


> The one field trip I make sure to make time for, a riverboat cruise down the St. Croix with the 4th grader.
> 
> Today. 40 with 30 mph winds.
> 
> Long underwear and lined jeans will be in play.
> 
> I'm sorry....
> 
> 46 and 30 mph winds.
> 
> Long underwear, but regular jeans in that case.


Will be alot colder on the water. Carhart kinda day.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Good. Nice and windy to get the water off the grass blades. 16 hours of work to get done in 12 (Thursday and Friday accounts).


----------



## CityGuy

Bad accident in Wright County. Cty 8 and hwy 12


----------



## CityGuy

Well at least the wind will help get the leaves off the trees.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1839598 said:


> Typical MN team!


Except the wild


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dee had the colder, not so sure about the drier....


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1839634 said:


> Dee had the colder, not so sure about the drier....


Has he posted this years yet?


----------



## ringahding1

Any of you guys know of people who are looking for work near Stillwater?

My buddy needs a Plow Truck Operator & Snow Blow Crew Driver.

I need a Plow Truck Operator also.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1839635 said:


> Has he posted this years yet?


Last year he posted it November 4.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1839631 said:


> Bad accident in Wright County. Cty 8 and hwy 12


I need a nap!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1839633 said:


> Except the wild


We shall see.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ringahding1;1839638 said:


> Any of you guys know of people who are looking for work near Stillwater?
> 
> My buddy needs a Plow Truck Operator & Snow Blow Crew Driver.
> 
> I need a Plow Truck Operator also.


Hamel, say his name and he shall appear!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1839641 said:


> I need a nap!


I'm thinking I will after grocery shopping.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1839646 said:


> I'm thinking I will after grocery shopping.


I have to go to the dentist.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1839648 said:


> I have to go to the dentist.


Sounds like fun.


----------



## Green Grass

42 and raining. ....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1839654 said:


> 42 and raining. ....


Just windy here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Brought momma's plants in before I forgot.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1839662 said:


> Brought momma's plants in before I forgot.


Don't want to get in trouble!


----------



## CityGuy

ringahding1;1839638 said:


> Any of you guys know of people who are looking for work near Stillwater?
> 
> My buddy needs a Plow Truck Operator & Snow Blow Crew Driver.
> 
> I need a Plow Truck Operator also.


Saw one of your trucks in Plymouth the other day.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1839641 said:


> I need a nap!


Already?????


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1839641 said:


> I need a nap!


How bad was it?


----------



## CityGuy

43 and drizzle


----------



## Polarismalibu

Such a nice day today!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1839662 said:


> Brought momma's plants in before I forgot.


That could have turned out bad.


----------



## Green Grass

CVI came out for the accident this morning and now he won't leave!


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1839677 said:


> Such a nice day today!


Haha right.

Mix is setting up way too fast.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1839680 said:


> CVI came out for the accident this morning and now he won't leave!


Heard 2 car and a semi?


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1839674 said:


> How bad was it?


Two pinned but everyone will be ok


----------



## CityGuy

This wind blows. Literally.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1839682 said:


> Heard 2 car and a semi?


You are correct


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1839683 said:


> Two pinned but everyone will be ok


Good to hear. Did you call to the east?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1839685 said:


> You are correct


That was not far from the homestead for you.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1839686 said:


> Good to hear. Did you call to the east?


Nope west it was between us and HL


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1839671 said:


> Don't want to get in trouble!


Don't want to have to buy new ones.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1839688 said:


> Nope west it was between us and HL


I see......


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1839682 said:


> Heard 2 car and a semi?


Did one truck take off? I saw some video of a accident


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1839689 said:


> Don't want to have to buy new ones.


Hows the couch treating you?


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1839691 said:


> Did one truck take off? I saw some video of a accident


Not sure. Greens accident.


----------



## CityGuy

Wind is taking leaves off and blowing them around.


----------



## CityGuy

This drizzle sucks to work in.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1839691 said:


> Did one truck take off? I saw some video of a accident


That was a different accident last night on MNPoliceClips.

Car pulled out in front of a semi, semi went around the car, side swiped another semi going the opposite direction, car kept going.


----------



## qualitycut

So im guaranteeing snow Nov 19th through 24 because we are supposed to go tonthe virgin islands


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sprinkles here.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1839700 said:


> So im guaranteeing snow Nov 19th through 24 because we are supposed to go tonthe virgin islands


Thanks for the heads up.

Where were all of our invites?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1839701 said:


> Sprinkles here.


Same..

Big blob coming down 94


----------



## CityGuy

I just want to go stand in a hot showrt for an hour and warm up.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Alright... I'm just paranoid since I'm 1,300 miles away... nobody is honestly putting any plows on right?


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1839705 said:


> Alright... I'm just paranoid since I'm 1,300 miles away... nobody is honestly putting any plows on right?


I just hooked up, there was a line at Gertens with people loading salt.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1839704 said:


> I just want to go stand in a hot showrt for an hour and warm up.


I just did, for about 10 minutes.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1839706 said:


> I just hooked up, there was a line at Gertens with people loading salt.


Oh come on!...


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;1839705 said:


> Alright... I'm just paranoid since I'm 1,300 miles away... nobody is honestly putting any plows on right?


I'm not putting any plows on. No chance of anything accumulating yet.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1839705 said:


> Alright... I'm just paranoid since I'm 1,300 miles away... nobody is honestly putting any plows on right?


Again, remember last early November?

Enough said!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1839708 said:


> Oh come on!...


Lol...........


----------



## Greenery

Just finished up the last couple from Wednesdays route and I think were done. Its just too wet.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Someone's dreaming


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sent a text to my guys that they could call it a day, we will pick up on Monday. They said they were working.

Funny, wasn't the story yesterday or Wednesday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That's just mean Quality.


----------



## Green Grass

8 DOT inspectors on 12 in Waverly stopping everyone


----------



## ryde307

Anyone want to meet for lunch


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1839705 said:


> Alright... I'm just paranoid since I'm 1,300 miles away... nobody is honestly putting any plows on right?


Iron going on now


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1839723 said:


> 8 DOT inspectors on 12 in Waverly stopping everyone


Great. Thats all we need


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;1839724 said:


> Anyone want to meet for lunch


Now you got me thinking half day.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1839726 said:


> Great. Thats all we need


I guarantee it is because of the accident


----------



## CityGuy

Greenery;1839713 said:


> Just finished up the last couple from Wednesdays route and I think were done. Its just too wet.


Is your company same as name? Just saw a company called greenery lawn


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1839728 said:


> I guarantee it is because of the accident


True. Hope they're gone this afternoon. I am transporting unsecured air missiles in the back of my truck.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1839715 said:


> Someone's dreaming


Dream Dream Dream


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1839731 said:


> True. Hope they're gone this afternoon. I am transporting unsecured air missiles in the back of my truck.


It's ok I am going to strap one of them to my back.


----------



## CityGuy

41 cloudy and drizzle


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1839733 said:


> It's ok I am going to strap one of them to my back.


Inspector?? Interesting.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1839735 said:


> Inspector?? Interesting.


I already hung out with them this morning. I just had a big red truck


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1839736 said:


> I already hung out with them this morning. I just had a big red truck


Was he checking the dot sticker?


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1839735 said:


> Inspector?? Interesting.


Haha......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sun trying to peek out here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1839711 said:


> Lol...........


I know people are idiots but I figured you had to be kidding.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Paddleboat cruises are not a warm thing.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1839744 said:


> Paddleboat cruises are not a warm thing.


Always colder around the lake or river.


----------



## CityGuy

42 cloudy light mist


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1839737 said:


> Was he checking the dot sticker?


Our trucks are not DOT


----------



## SnowGuy73

Winter weather advisory.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Rock bottom, is the song of choice for common today!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Typical. All week NWS says snow over Eastern MN.

Yesterday the weather story shifts everything to the west.

Now we have all the rain back ONLY over Eastern MN and mostly in W.WI.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1839752 said:


> Winter weather advisory.......


For where???? Manitoba?? °¿°


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Sun is out


----------



## Polarismalibu

So northern salt is going to be in S Minneapolis 15 miles south of there old location for this year then there moving to St. Paul next year. There prices haven't changed ether


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1839752 said:


> Winter weather advisory.......


This was only a test.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1839770 said:


> Sun is out


Was for a bit here, now cloudy again.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1839725 said:


> Iron going on now


That's just cause you guys don't want to get wet though...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hmmmm.... JohnDee caught off guard by this snow...A bit late on remarks about this event, but some snows will fly across the Northwoods of MN, WI and the western UP in the next few days. Some ground could even turn white for a short period in spots.
Today was the final day for warm season graphics. Snowfall forecasts will start up in early Nov and I plan to have my seasonal outlook done by Oct 15th.

Should we be nervous that last year his seasonal was out November 4, and this year he feels it needs to be out by Oct. 15?

Is the snow coming that much earlier?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1839784 said:


> Was for a bit here, now cloudy again.


Same here now too. Temp dropped 4 degrees


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1839787 said:


> Hmmmm.... JohnDee caught off guard by this snow...A bit late on remarks about this event, but some snows will fly across the Northwoods of MN, WI and the western UP in the next few days. Some ground could even turn white for a short period in spots.
> Today was the final day for warm season graphics. Snowfall forecasts will start up in early Nov and I plan to have my seasonal outlook done by Oct 15th.
> 
> Should we be nervous that last year his seasonal was out November 4, and this year he feels it needs to be out by Oct. 15?
> 
> Is the snow coming that much earlier?


Lets hope not cafe.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1839785 said:


> That's just cause you guys don't want to get wet though...


True......


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1839790 said:


> Same here now too. Temp dropped 4 degrees


Chilly, perfect!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1839800 said:


> Chilly, perfect!


Your crazy. I move slower and just don't want to do anything when its cold


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1839803 said:


> Your crazy. I move slower and just don't want to do anything when its cold


<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## SnowGuy73

Wind seems to be dying down.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1839771 said:


> So northern salt is going to be in S Minneapolis 15 miles south of there old location for this year then there moving to St. Paul next year. There prices haven't changed ether


Whereabouts will they be? Let me guess.. some where off Hiawatha.


----------



## IDST

How do I post a pic off my phone


----------



## SnowGuy73

jagext;1839828 said:


> How do I post a pic off my phone


Tinypic.com


----------



## NorthernProServ

In Two Harbors for the weekend, 38 out with rain and sleet mix, NOAA radio saying up to 2" tonight. Roads turning icy later after dark.....there talking like it's the middle of winter...


----------



## NorthernProServ

Down to 36 degrees


----------



## SnowGuy73

44° in belle plaine.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1839838 said:


> 44° in belle plaine.


44 Here also.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1839823 said:


> Whereabouts will they be? Let me guess.. some where off Hiawatha.


She didn't have the address


----------



## Greenery

Hamelfire;1839729 said:


> Is your company same as name? Just saw a company called greenery lawn


Nope not us.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Picking up right where they left off last year!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hmph... didn't even realize I blew past post #12,000.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1839813 said:


> Wind seems to be dying down.


Not here......


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1839847 said:


> Picking up right where they left off last year!!


A friend up in norther WI said they already have a dusting.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1839849 said:


> Not here......


it died down some here but there are some big gusts.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1839787 said:


> Hmmmm.... JohnDee caught off guard by this snow...A bit late on remarks about this event, but some snows will fly across the Northwoods of MN, WI and the western UP in the next few days. Some ground could even turn white for a short period in spots.
> Today was the final day for warm season graphics. Snowfall forecasts will start up in early Nov and I plan to have my seasonal outlook done by Oct 15th.
> 
> Should we be nervous that last year his seasonal was out November 4, and this year he feels it needs to be out by Oct. 15?
> 
> Is the snow coming that much earlier?


Lets all hope so..


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1839848 said:


> Hmph... didn't even realize I blew past post #12,000.


Did the same with 6000.


----------



## CityGuy

45 cloudy 
Feels like 36


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1839855 said:


> 45 cloudy
> Feels like 36


so COLD.....


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1839856 said:


> so COLD.....


It will be 800 degrees soon enough.

Might want to bring an eextra shirt and pants with. Kind of nice to have dry things to put on after.


----------



## CityGuy

Green and I are off turn become arsonists soon. Should be some pictures later tonight.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1839861 said:


> Green and I are off turn become arsonists soon. Should be some pictures later tonight.


dam skippy!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You want a roller coaster ride, go back 1000 PAGES (not posts) and start reading.


----------



## Green Grass

any one know who makes the 4 cylinder engine in a gas tow behind air compressor mid 80's. used mine and now the water pump took a dump.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1839866 said:


> You want a roller coaster ride, go back 1000 PAGES (not posts) and start reading.


Try starting at page 1 and read it all. Interesting read.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1839868 said:


> any one know who makes the 4 cylinder engine in a gas tow behind air compressor mid 80's. used mine and now the water pump took a dump.


Kubota or douch (sp)


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1839871 said:


> Try starting at page 1 and read it all. Interesting read.


Page 850 is the end of the 2012-2013 snow season.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1839849 said:


> Not here......


Back with a vengeance here too!


----------



## Polarismalibu

It's gonna be cold hunting in the morning


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I think I'm gonna bust out the snowmobiling gear for the football game tonight, helmet and all!!!


----------



## Camden

Green Grass;1839868 said:


> any one know who makes the 4 cylinder engine in a gas tow behind air compressor mid 80's. used mine and now the water pump took a dump.


Ford industrial engine. Very common motor in a wide variety of machines.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1839868 said:


> any one know who makes the 4 cylinder engine in a gas tow behind air compressor mid 80's. used mine and now the water pump took a dump.


Mine has a White engine... bought out by Hercules (that's why Toyota Lift has parts). When I sourced a water pump for mine a couple years ago they were the ONLY source I could find...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1839906 said:


> Ford industrial engine. Very common motor in a wide variety of machines.


If thats what he has I have a place that might have parts. We have about 6 Ford Industrials and they are my go to place. http://www.northernpowerproducts.com They are local.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Rats!! Ran out of sunlight. Only 5 small resis. to finish up after 2.5 days of rain out. Time for a hot shower.! CB. don't worry about a thing up here. Enjoy.
Thumbs Up


----------



## IDST

Green Grass;1839865 said:


> dam skippy!!!


I'm jealous


----------



## IDST

*New Toy*

Here is a pic finally. Just took her home today. Still missing my plow and pusher.


----------



## qualitycut

Seen gas for 2.92 and across the street from them 2.94


----------



## SnowGuy73

jagext;1839924 said:


> Here is a pic finally. Just took her home today. Still missing my plow and pusher.


Beautiful!...


----------



## cbservicesllc

jagext;1839924 said:


> Here is a pic finally. Just took her home today. Still missing my plow and pusher.


Jealous...


----------



## qualitycut

jagext;1839924 said:


> Here is a pic finally. Just took her home today. Still missing my plow and pusher.


Nice! !!!!!!! Congrats


----------



## qualitycut

Cafe this snow talk cafe! Not till December dammit!


----------



## albhb3

summ ***** its cold out cant believe i was sweating my arse off last weekend goin to the pumpkin patch in the morning gonna bust out the snowmobile jacket, or go to FF and pick up some winter gear on the company card (get 200$) free each year


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1839933 said:


> Cafe this snow talk cafe! Not till December dammit!


well snow and hammel want cold and snow. thank them


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1839936 said:


> well snow and hammel want cold and snow. thank them


Me too!! I like this weather as it shows me the end is near.


----------



## albhb3

jimslawnsnow;1839936 said:


> well snow and hammel want cold and snow. thank them


well they be a bunch of aholes come on you got all winter and then the bfest will start of either...
I hate big snow falls
why cant it just snow 2 inches 
is it gonna snow on new years I wanna go to the bar...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

albhb3;1839939 said:


> well they be a bunch of aholes come on you got all winter and then the bfest will start of either...
> I hate big snow falls
> why cant it just snow 2 inches
> is it gonna snow on new years I wanna go to the bar...


nearly every snow last year was an inch to an inch and a half. then we'd get 40mph winds


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1839936 said:


> well snow and hammel want cold and snow. thank them


I never get what I want.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1839944 said:


> I never get what I want.....


me either unless it business related. get out of your dry spell?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1839936 said:


> well snow and hammel want cold and snow. thank them


I just dont want to worry about it on vacation. Also just about everyone is switching to monthly contracts this year.


----------



## albhb3

jimslawnsnow;1839943 said:


> nearly every snow last year was an inch to an inch and a half. then we'd get 40mph winds


shhh im trying to forget damn near froze to death broke down on the side of 52 past pine island when the windchill was -45 not fun. I hope its a balmy 20 all winter Thumbs Up


----------



## jimslawnsnow

albhb3;1839948 said:


> shhh im trying to forget damn near froze to death broke down on the side of 52 past pine island when the windchill was -45 not fun. I hope its a balmy 20 all winter Thumbs Up


I was in pine island today


----------



## albhb3

jimslawnsnow;1839950 said:


> I was in pine island today


at M&M???payup


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1839943 said:


> nearly every snow last year was an inch to an inch and a half. then we'd get 40mph winds


Inwouldn't have set the alarm for an inch to inch/half last year.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Raining like mad at the game (or is it snow???)


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1839946 said:


> me either unless it business related. get out of your dry spell?


Nope, she's in it for money!

Haha.


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1839957 said:


> Raining like mad at the game (or is it snow???)


game... what game

OTOH the packers just scored again


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hometown homecoming 21-21 at the half.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1839969 said:


> Hometown homecoming 21-21 at the half.


arnt you a little old to be hanging out with underage kids


----------



## banonea

Just got the new baggers mounted on the mowers. pretty impressed with how the one on the simplicity turned out considering it wasn't meant to be mount on there..... never tell a man with a torch and a welder he can't do somethingThumbs Up


----------



## IDST

I need to go out and clean the garage so I can fit her in the garage. Really wish I had heat out there.


----------



## qualitycut

jagext;1839977 said:


> I need to go out and clean the garage so I can fit her in the garage. Really wish I had heat out there.


my skids in the garage for now, gf is going to need to park there this winter though.


----------



## banonea

jagext;1839977 said:


> I need to go out and clean the garage so I can fit her in the garage. Really wish I had heat out there.


I just rented a space to move a bunch of crap out so I have the shop to work on gear this winter


----------



## IDST

Anybody remember what I paid for driveway markers at menards last year. I know is was cheap but can't remember. found them for 1.41 in a magazine flyer.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1839982 said:


> my skids in the garage for now, gf is going to need to park there this winter though.


dont do it you will never get that spot back EVER!


----------



## mnlefty

jagext;1839977 said:


> I need to go out and clean the garage so I can fit her in the garage. Really wish I had heat out there.


What do you have planned for that Toolcat? Pretty versatile rig, can do just about anything with it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jagext;1839924 said:


> Here is a pic finally. Just took her home today. Still missing my plow and pusher.


Looks good! I like that trailer too!!


----------



## unit28

Alarm set for 0330


Cuz i have to be at work by 5


----------



## jimslawnsnow

albhb3;1839951 said:


> at M&M???payup


Nope. Just for the heck of it


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1839976 said:


> Just got the new baggers mounted on the mowers. pretty impressed with how the one on the simplicity turned out considering it wasn't meant to be mount on there..... never tell a man with a torch and a welder he can't do somethingThumbs Up


What model Hobart is that? How's it work


----------



## Polarismalibu

Lots of pink on the radar in Wisconsin


----------



## Drakeslayer

Polarismalibu;1840005 said:


> Lots of pink on the radar in Wisconsin


So your chasing chicks in Wisconsin?xysport


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;1840009 said:


> So your chasing chicks in Wisconsin?xysport


He said PINK not pigs.


----------



## Greenery

jagext;1839985 said:


> Anybody remember what I paid for driveway markers at menards last year. I know is was cheap but can't remember. found them for 1.41 in a magazine flyer.


I think there about a buck when on sale.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1840010 said:


> He said PINK not pigs.


Hahaha!!!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;1840010 said:


> He said PINK not pigs.


Most of what he says either makes my head hurt, doesn't make sense or sounds drunk while typing. Way worse than quality when he got a "new phone"


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Greenery;1840011 said:


> I think there about a buck when on sale.


I thought at one point they were .88


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

100% snow tonight. Around an inch possible. See? Right where they left off.

All day, 80% rain/snow, less than an inch.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1840014 said:


> Most of what he says either makes my head hurt, doesn't make sense or sounds drunk while typing. Way worse than quality when he got a "new phone"


I make your head hurt? Pretty sure pink on the radar made perfect sense.


----------



## Drakeslayer

jimslawnsnow;1840014 said:


> Most of what he says either makes my head hurt, doesn't make sense or sounds drunk while typing. Way worse than quality when he got a "new phone"


You talkin bout me?


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1840018 said:


> I make your head hurt? Pretty sure pink on the radar made perfect sense.


No it didnt, i see blue.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1840021 said:


> No it didnt, i see blue.


Yeah you don't count your color blind lol


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;1840019 said:


> You talkin bout me?


Did you get a new phone?


----------



## Greenery

Seeing my first flakes of the season boys...

Bring it on.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1840018 said:


> I make your head hurt? Pretty sure pink on the radar made perfect sense.


No. Drake.....


----------



## Drakeslayer

Camden;1840026 said:


> Did you get a new phone?


Yes. But I'm usually on my desk top.


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1840028 said:


> Seeing my first flakes of the season boys...
> 
> Bring it on.


Knock it off!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

There were some mixing in on the way back from the football game.


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;1840030 said:


> No. Drake.....


Really? His posts make sense to me. I think you might miss his sarcasm from time to time. It's tough to pick up when you're reading it and not hearing it.


----------



## djagusch

Grass is covered with snow in St croix falls


----------



## CityGuy

38 partly cloudy


----------



## CityGuy

Good burning weather. I think green and I shall play arsonists today again.


----------



## CityGuy

Been a productive morning so far. Got 2 air bottles repaired.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1840054 said:


> Good burning weather. I think green and I shall play arsonists today again.


we sure will!!!! The wind seems to have died down some.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1840035 said:


> Really? His posts make sense to me. I think you might miss his sarcasm from time to time. It's tough to pick up when you're reading it and not hearing it.


I agree, Drake is just an instigator.


----------



## SnowGuy73

40° overcast windy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I don't have any snow this morning. ***whew!!!***


----------



## SnowGuy73

Beautiful morning!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;1840035 said:


> Really? His posts make sense to me. I think you might miss his sarcasm from time to time. It's tough to pick up when you're reading it and not hearing it.


There was one post a couple nights back the wife and o tried to figure out but it made absolutely no sense. Like he was drunk


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1840072 said:


> I don't have any snow this morning. ***whew!!!***


Me either...........


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1840077 said:


> There was one post a couple nights back the wife and o tried to figure out but it made absolutely no sense. Like he was drunk


Why do you let your wife read what goes on in here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1840079 said:


> Why do you let your wife read what goes on in here


He's not a man that run's his house, he's a man that run's around his house - Sam Cassel


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1840077 said:


> There was one post a couple nights back the wife and o tried to figure out but it made absolutely no sense. Like he was drunk


We've all made those posts.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1840079 said:


> Why do you let your wife read what goes on in here


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1840078 said:


> Me either...........


Me three....


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1840079 said:


> Why do you let your wife read what goes on in here


Hahahahah!


----------



## SnowGuy73

I fear we won't reach 90k by Halloween and 100k by thanksgiving.


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;1840077 said:


> There was one post a couple nights back the wife and o tried to figure out but it made absolutely no sense. Like he was drunk


Ahhh, cute.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1840079 said:


> Why do you let your wife read what goes on in here


Who said I do? It was just that post. Read it out loud to see what the heck he was trying to say. If she read the posts here I wouldn't be posting about her


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1840080 said:


> He's not a man that run's his house, he's a man that run's around his house - Sam Cassel


Like you can say anything like that, your never at your house


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1840092 said:


> Who said I do? It was just that post. Read it out loud to see what the heck he was trying to say. If she read the posts here I wouldn't be posting about her


Only time you posted about her was when you talked about her and snow guy spanking eachother or whatever


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Drakeslayer;1840082 said:


> My thoughts exactly!


A little late to post are we? And your wrong anyway


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1840095 said:


> Only time you posted about her was when you talked about her and snow guy spanking eachother or whatever


No it was a few nights ago. And that was made up by a few donkeys on here. Been several times too. You maybe were drunk or hung over to remember


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;1840092 said:


> Who said I do? It was just that post. Read it out loud to see what the heck he was trying to say. If she read the posts here I wouldn't be posting about her





jimslawnsnow;1840094 said:


> Like you can say anything like that, your never at your house





jimslawnsnow;1840096 said:


> A little late to post are we? And your wrong anyway


Pump the brakes there killer.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1840098 said:


> No it was a few nights ago. And that was made up by a few donkeys on here. Been several times too. You maybe were drunk or hung over to remember


no drinks for me last night.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1840101 said:


> no drinks for me last night.


Last night wasn't when I posted about her. But I think you were drinking though


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;1840099 said:


> Pump the brakes there killer.


OK, dad...........


----------



## qualitycut

His post made perfect sense last night if you have a slightly twisted mind


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1840090 said:


> Ahhh, cute.


Hahahahah!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1840095 said:


> Only time you posted about her was when you talked about her and snow guy spanking eachother or whatever


Never happened!

She denied me.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1840101 said:


> no drinks for me last night.


Me either.

Well, only two but that's nothing for me!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1840099 said:


> Pump the brakes there killer.


Sheesh...:laughing: "killer" :laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

And when people criticize other's posts, make sure all correct punctuation is used in said posts.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Anyone interested in either a ccr3650 or a ccr2450 before Craigslist?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1840115 said:


> Anyone interested in either a ccr3650 or a ccr2450 before Craigslist?


Polaris is, if it's less than $300 I told him I would sell mine for.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1840114 said:


> And when people criticize other's posts, make sure all correct punctuation is used in said posts.


What a good laugh!!!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1840115 said:


> Anyone interested in either a ccr3650 or a ccr2450 before Craigslist?


How you going to do your driveway?


----------



## Greenery

SnowGuy73;1840115 said:


> Anyone interested in either a ccr3650 or a ccr2450 before Craigslist?


Are those 2 or 4 stroke?


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1839947 said:


> I just dont want to worry about it on vacation. Also just about everyone is switching to monthly contracts this year.


I'm experiencing a lot of the same... hopefully it won't snow now!


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1840118 said:


> How you going to do your driveway?


He's paying you to do it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1840116 said:


> Polaris is, if it's less than $300 I told him I would sell mine for.


Probably about what I was going to ask.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1840118 said:


> How you going to do your driveway?


Snowplow shovel.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1840119 said:


> Are those 2 or 4 stroke?


Two stroke.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1840121 said:


> He's paying you to do it.


He doesn't come this far west.

Otherwise I'd have a full route for him.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1840123 said:


> Snowplow shovel.


Until it breaks and I have to visit their thread on here to b!tch!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1840059 said:


> I agree, Drake is just an instigator.


See pages about 100-125.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1840127 said:


> Until it breaks and I have to visit their thread on here to b!tch!


Hopefully Deicerpro comes back to help me out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1840117 said:


> What a good laugh!!!


Just about what every other post is here for as well.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1840106 said:


> His post made perfect sense last night if you have a slightly twisted mind


Like every fire guy on here... yes it did


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1840137 said:


> Like every fire guy on here... yes it did


Alllllways!


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1840059 said:


> I agree, Drake is just an instigator.


And I received plenty of game misconducts for this same infraction!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1840139 said:


> And I received plenty of game misconducts for this same infraction!


I know the feeling!

All in good fun.... Or so I think.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

drakeslayer;1840139 said:


> and i received plenty of game misconducts for this same infraction!


Poor you and Snowguy. Pretty sure Farmer has been there too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1840128 said:


> See pages about 100-125.


I'll take your word for it. Too long to scroll back that far.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1840143 said:


> I'll take your word for it. Too long to scroll back that far.


This was when I told drake it was time to go to bed after he randomly accused me of running into a light pole and told me I post too much. Its somewhere back during that time. I've gotten over it now.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1840146 said:


> This was when I told drake it was time to go to bed after he randomly accused me of running into a light pole and told me I post too much. Its somewhere back during that time. I've gotten over it now.


Haha! I apologized somewhere between then and now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1840147 said:


> Haha! I apologized somewhere between then and now.


Haha.

Were you drunk?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If anyone randomly gets called out for hitting light poles, it should at least be me or my guys, probably a 70/30 shot of being correct.


----------



## qualitycut

It was probably Jim's wife typing anyway ?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1840130 said:


> Hopefully Deicerpro comes back to help me out.


I think he is back around town.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1840153 said:


> If anyone randomly gets called out for hitting light poles, it should at least be me or my guys, probably a 70/30 shot of being correct.


I like the pictures of you stuck better than when you run into stuff.
Now that I said that I'm screwed.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1840157 said:


> I think he is back around town.


Nice.

I miss his humor and knowledge.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1840076 said:


> Beautiful morning!


Was until burn cancelled due to wind.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1840088 said:


> I fear we won't reach 90k by Halloween and 100k by thanksgiving.


Working on it.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1840088 said:


> I fear we won't reach 90k by Halloween and 100k by thanksgiving.


Where are we at anyway?


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone going to st paul auction?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1840171 said:


> Anyone going to st paul auction?


Looks like junk!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1840166 said:


> Was until burn cancelled due to wind.


That happens.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1840153 said:


> If anyone randomly gets called out for hitting light poles, it should at least be me or my guys, probably a 70/30 shot of being correct.


Possibly guilty as well


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1840174 said:


> That happens.


True but now we back to back next weekend on my old stomping grounds.


----------



## CityGuy

41 cloudy 
Feels like 32


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1840177 said:


> True but now we back to back next weekend on my old stomping grounds.


That sucks too, I guess.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1840154 said:


> It was probably Jim's wife typing anyway ?


Are you drunk?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1840169 said:


> Where are we at anyway?


84864 I believe. Give or take


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1840182 said:


> 84864 I believe. Give or take


84,865 now.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1840184 said:


> 84,865 now.


90,000 is doable at the rate wr are going.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1840184 said:


> 84,865 now.


Just think if we get 2 snows before. Thanksgiving lwn will put up 1000 posts


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1840180 said:


> That sucks too, I guess.


Takes away the weekend and puts a hurting on the body.


----------



## CityGuy

Hey cb, thought about joining the team? Talk to little slim when he's back.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1840187 said:


> Takes away the weekend and puts a hurting on the body.


Don't do it then.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1840186 said:


> Just think if we get 2 snows before. Thanksgiving lwn will put up 1000 posts


Not going to snow until December 1st.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1840191 said:


> Not going to snow until December 1st.


I sure hope so!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1840191 said:


> Not going to snow until December 1st.


It shouldn't......


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1840195 said:


> I sure hope so!!!


Were ok....


----------



## SnowGuy73

so far from Shakopee to Henderson I've seen 3 trucks with plows on them...... Idiots!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1840198 said:


> so far from Shakopee to Henderson I've seen 3 trucks with plows on them...... Idiots!


I have not even thought about digging mine out.


----------



## Camden

I'm at the state auction in Bemidji. 2002 F350s selling for $13k. Gassers, regular cab. Nuts.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1840191 said:


> Not going to snow until December 1st.


Historically speaking for down here snows over 2" that stuck have been Dec 3rd or after for the first snow


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1840190 said:


> Don't do it then.


Hard not to when good friend owns company and is trying to make a go of it.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1840198 said:


> so far from Shakopee to Henderson I've seen 3 trucks with plows on them...... Idiots!


Just saw a new dxt on a truck in buffalo


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1840191 said:


> Not going to snow until December 1st.


You just jinksed us with a date.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1840201 said:


> I'm at the state auction in Bemidji. 2002 F350s selling for $13k. Gassers, regular cab. Nuts.


With plows?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Roy, if you're still there when those swenson (orange) conveyor attachments are up and they go for pennies, buy one for me. Thumbs Up They are the kind of thing that will go for $200 if the right people aren't there. And I have always wanted one. Maybe you can make a few hundred bucks on the deal.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1840198 said:


> so far from Shakopee to Henderson I've seen 3 trucks with plows on them...... Idiots!


I saw a couple on my way home from hunting as well.


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;1840199 said:


> I have not even thought about digging mine out.


Looks like it's still in the same spot you dropped it in the spring to me.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1840218 said:


> Looks like it's still in the same spot you dropped it in the spring to me.


Stalker..........


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1840219 said:


> Stalker..........


Na, don't care that much. I drive by greens parents house a couple times a week though.


----------



## tacovic

Any of these auctions sell ATVs? Looking for a Honda or Yamaha for under 2k.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

tacovic;1840226 said:


> Any of these auctions sell ATVs? Looking for a Honda or Yamaha for under 2k.


:laughing:

:crying:

:laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

46 partly sunny
Feels like 40


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1840199 said:


> I have not even thought about digging mine out.


Same... mine are on pallets in the corner of the shop when the time comes...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1840231 said:


> 46 partly sunny
> Feels like 40


45 here and feels like 35


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1840201 said:


> I'm at the state auction in Bemidji. 2002 F350s selling for $13k. Gassers, regular cab. Nuts.


Ridiculous...


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1840218 said:


> Looks like it's still in the same spot you dropped it in the spring to me.


No it moved from the right side of the driveway to the left


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1840188 said:


> Hey cb, thought about joining the team? Talk to little slim when he's back.


Always kinda thought about it... but with two little ones it might be tough...


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1840246 said:


> Always kinda thought about it... but with two little ones it might be tough...


Well if nothing else talk to one of the slimmers when you get time see what it's all about. They won't bs you


----------



## CityGuy

Freeze Warning posred for tonight for a good chunk of central mn


----------



## CityGuy

48 sunny
Feels like 42


----------



## CityGuy

Amost time for some ND football


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1840208 said:


> Hard not to when good friend owns company and is trying to make a go of it.


Copy that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

tacovic;1840226 said:


> Any of these auctions sell ATVs? Looking for a Honda or Yamaha for under 2k.


Radde did, they were junk!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1840262 said:


> Radde did, they were junk!


As most stuff is at a lot of auctions


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1840262 said:


> Radde did, they were junk!


but still top dollar!!


----------



## TKLAWN

Actually pretty nice out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1840292 said:


> but still top dollar!!


This is true.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1840293 said:


> Actually pretty nice out.


Not bad here.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1840213 said:


> Roy, if you're still there when those swenson (orange) conveyor attachments are up and they go for pennies, buy one for me. Thumbs Up They are the kind of thing that will go for $200 if the right people aren't there. And I have always wanted one. Maybe you can make a few hundred bucks on the deal.


Didn't see this until now. I'm coming through Brainerd. Whatever you do, don't look to see how much they sold for...

Do you still have my number? Best way to contact me is by text or by calling.


----------



## Green Grass

does anyone know anything about water heaters??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1840317 said:


> does anyone know anything about water heaters??


They quit working and are fairly easy to replace yourself?


----------



## Camden

Bought 4 mowers and two trailers. Really wanted that ASV but it had a hydraulic leak and no one there knew any details. I went to 18k and it sold for like $19250.


----------



## Camden

Green Grass;1840317 said:


> does anyone know anything about water heaters??


Just enough to be dangerous...what's your question?


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;1840321 said:


> Just enough to be dangerous...what's your question?


Mine died and it is a gas with a power vent. Do I have to have a power vent water heater?


----------



## CityGuy

45 partly sunny
Feels like 37


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1840330 said:


> Mine died and it is a gas with a power vent. Do I have to have a power vent water heater?


Yes you do unless you have a way to vent it through the chimney or something. My guess is your house never had the other kind so you are stuck with it. As was I.....Enjoy walking past the $300 water heaters and head straight towards the $8-900 ones.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1840330 said:


> Mine died and it is a gas with a power vent. Do I have to have a power vent water heater?


Yeah it will save you a lot of time and extra work. It's vented out my a PVC pipe now I'm guessing? Otherwise you need to run a cent and tie it into the furnace exhaust vent


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;1840343 said:


> Yes you do unless you have a way to vent it through the chimney or something. My guess is your house never had the other kind so you are stuck with it. As was I.....Enjoy walking past the $300 water heaters and head straight towards the $8-900 ones.


ouch that sucks glad when we replaced ours it was all of 20 minutes and 425 at the depot. Kinda had to had a river in the basement to the drain. It was so old it had the old ribbed sides on it .


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;1840347 said:


> ouch that sucks glad when we replaced ours it was all of 20 minutes and 425 at the depot. Kinda had to had a river in the basement to the drain. It was so old it had the old ribbed sides on it .


Typical bottom rotted out?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1840316 said:


> Didn't see this until now. I'm coming through Brainerd. Whatever you do, don't look to see how much they sold for...
> 
> Do you still have my number? Best way to contact me is by text or by calling.


It wasn't a big deal. Every time we don't go to an auction the stuff we would want goes cheap. Its usually torture but you know I will look. I then have to remind myself that had we been there the price on things could end up being much more than they went for because who knows how high the buyer would go. I would have been interested in one of those loaders and possibly the New Holland industrial tractors.


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;1840347 said:


> ouch that sucks glad when we replaced ours it was all of 20 minutes and 425 at the depot. Kinda had to had a river in the basement to the drain. It was so old it had the old ribbed sides on it .


The direct vents are easy too but the cost is more. Supposedly you will save in the long rung as they are higher efficiency + you might be eligible for an energy rebate. It still hurts that they are double in price(at least at the depot).


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;1840348 said:


> Typical bottom rotted out?


yup from what my dad says you can expect to replace the new ones about 1 month after the warrenty expires


----------



## Camden

Green Grass;1840330 said:


> Mine died and it is a gas with a power vent. Do I have to have a power vent water heater?


SSS is right. In most cases, yes you do. However, we flipped a house last year that had a power vented heater and when the plumber came he said it was unnecessary and installed a regular one.

I doubt you'll be as lucky though. Sorry man.


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;1840355 said:


> yup from what my dad says you can expect to replace the new ones about 1 month after the warrenty expires


I have seen this happen three times now. My parents had one installed and luckily it blew up 1 week before the warranty ran out. Everything is like that nowadays. Disposable.


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;1840357 said:


> I have seen this happen three times now. My parents had one installed and luckily it blew up 1 week before the warranty ran out. Everything is like that nowadays. Disposable.


yup they are what a great biz to be in build em long enough for 5-6 years and repeat cant really complain tho only costs about 20 bucks a month for the gas bill in the summer so Ill take the savings on the higheff. and most likely break even


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1840343 said:


> Yes you do unless you have a way to vent it through the chimney or something. My guess is your house never had the other kind so you are stuck with it. As was I.....Enjoy walking past the $300 water heaters and head straight towards the $8-900 ones.


That is what I was afraid of!

I am accepting donations towards purchasing a water heater


----------



## albhb3

Green Grass;1840361 said:


> That is what I was afraid of!
> 
> I am accepting donations towards purchasing a water heater


I think QC is offering heck hes got money look at the shiney toy hes gotThumbs Up


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;1840355 said:


> yup from what my dad says you can expect to replace the new ones about 1 month after the warrenty expires


Yep that sounds about right


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1840361 said:


> That is what I was afraid of!
> 
> I am accepting donations towards purchasing a water heater


I wish I could help but my kids play hockey. Sorry.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1840365 said:


> I wish I could help but my kids play hockey. Sorry.


Yeah I just paid for that and had to buy some new gear


----------



## jimslawnsnow

albhb3;1840355 said:


> yup from what my dad says you can expect to replace the new ones about 1 month after the warrenty expires


i had a repair guy tell me when he went to repair school, they had a company guy from whirlpool I believe, say they purposely build them to last 5-6 years because the upscale people replace them by then anyway. rich will always get richer and the poor mid level get poorer


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1840361 said:


> That is what I was afraid of!
> 
> I am accepting donations towards purchasing a water heater


I will come drink your beer and watch you install it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1840368 said:


> Yeah I just paid for that and had to buy some new gear


Now I have two of them. Yikes.


----------



## albhb3

Green Grass;1840368 said:


> Yeah I just paid for that and had to buy some new gear


The wife and I agreed there not doing hockey period way to fricken expensive


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1840371 said:


> I will come drink your beer and watch you install it.


I am sure you would! I might have found a MSA 2216 pack for $50



SSS Inc.;1840372 said:


> Now I have two of them. Yikes.


Yikes I have a few years before that. At least hockey is cheep out here.


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;1840378 said:


> The wife and I agreed there not doing hockey period way to fricken expensive


That's not fair!


----------



## TKLAWN

Wild 0 blues 0 start of 2nd.


----------



## Polarismalibu

TKLAWN;1840384 said:


> Wild 0 blues 0 start of 2nd.


Is it on tv??


----------



## TKLAWN

Polarismalibu;1840386 said:


> Is it on tv??


I can't find it if it is.
It's on da Fan.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1840382 said:


> Yikes I have a few years before that. At least hockey is cheep out here.


Not sure how they do it out there but we have Mighty Mights then regular Mites (6-8yrs). My son who is five moved up to mites and the price is like $700. Then the 8 yr old daughter decided she wanted to play. Of course she needed gear too. Now they asked me to help out so I'm roped into registering with USA hockey as a coach and the Association which of course costs me more. I love hockey but I'll be in a few grand before the season's over. No goalies yet though so that's good.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1840388 said:


> Not sure how they do it out there but we have Mighty Mights then regular Mites (6-8yrs). My son who is five moved up to mites and the price is like $700. Then the 8 yr old daughter decided she wanted to play. Of course she needed gear too. Now they asked me to help out so I'm roped into registering with USA hockey as a coach and the Association which of course costs me more. I love hockey but I'll be in a few grand before the season's over. No goalies yet though so that's good.


My mite is $100 for the year and If I don't volunteer for 10 hours I have to pay another $600. My Brothers son is a squirt in Chaska and it is $1500 for the year.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1840388 said:


> Not sure how they do it out there but we have Mighty Mights then regular Mites (6-8yrs). My son who is five moved up to mites and the price is like $700. Then the 8 yr old daughter decided she wanted to play. Of course she needed gear too. Now they asked me to help out so I'm roped into registering with USA hockey as a coach and the Association which of course costs me more. I love hockey but I'll be in a few grand before the season's over. No goalies yet though so that's good.


Its only a few 8 hour classes on Saturdays.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1840393 said:


> My mite is $100 for the year and If I don't volunteer for 10 hours I have to pay another $600. My Brothers son is a squirt in Chaska and it is $1500 for the year.


Last year my son was at $200.



qualitycut;1840394 said:


> Its only a few 8 hour classes on Saturdays.


:laughing: I just saw that. Registered, paid my money, and tried to find a class near me. Then I saw 8 a.m. to 4 p.m. C'mon, is that really necessary? I hated school. They better show some videos.


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;1840405 said:


> Last year my son was at $200.
> 
> :laughing: I just saw that. Registered, paid my money, and tried to find a class near me. Then I saw 8 a.m. to 4 p.m. C'mon, is that really necessary? I hated school.


on a saturday what gall reminds me of our wedding classes only worse


----------



## SSS Inc.

This just in from my friend Laren on FB. She bought some new hair curlers. Thumbs Up

Lauren Casey
53 mins ·

A purchase inspired by Ms. Liz Collin & our evening salon sesh. Get ready for some luxurious hair at 10p!

Yeah baby!


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;1840406 said:


> on a saturday what gall reminds me of our wedding classes only worse


I think the DOT safety course me and our guys attended could rival just about anything.


----------



## albhb3

^WTF


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;1840409 said:


> I think the DOT safety course me and our guys attended could rival just about anything.


I bet that also sounds just wonderful to attend 1 hour of usefull info followed by 10-12 of junk


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;1840412 said:


> I bet that also sounds just wonderful to attend 1 hour of usefull info followed by 10-12 of junk


Pretty much. The bonus hour about proper Flagging techniques in construction zones was really fun.


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1840407 said:


> This just in from my friend Laren on FB. She bought some new hair curlers. Thumbs Up
> 
> Lauren Casey
> 53 mins ·
> 
> A purchase inspired by Ms. Liz Collin & our evening salon sesh. Get ready for some luxurious hair at 10p!
> 
> Yeah baby!


She is extremely attractive.


----------



## albhb3

BossPlow614;1840414 said:


> She is extremely attractive.


pictures please and no dudesThumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1840414 said:


> She is extremely attractive.


Just wait until you see her big bouncy curls at 10!


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1840414 said:


> She is extremely attractive.


If it wasn't for her god dang nasally voice... I have to watch her on mute...


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;1840415 said:


> pictures please and no dudesThumbs Up


She's the one wearing the blue spandex.


----------



## albhb3

wow I was thinkin something else not news reporter related my bad went right over my head... that one on the right needs a steak and a tan


----------



## albhb3

my wifes watching christmas movies im effed


----------



## snowman55

Or wild 4 -4 I hate it when people think just because a seat is vacant it's free for the taking . Sit in the seat you paid for


----------



## snowman55

Wild win ot


----------



## Green Grass

snowman55;1840436 said:


> Or wild 4 -4 I hate it when people think just because a seat is vacant it's free for the taking . Sit in the seat you paid for


We hate that you don't take us with you.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1840418 said:


> She's the one wearing the blue spandex.


Pretty face but she's got a little too much junk in the truck for this white guy.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1840447 said:


> Pretty face but she's got a little too much junk in the truck for this white guy.


Haha, i never new she had a badonkadonk


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1840447 said:


> Pretty face but she's got a little too much junk in the truck for this white guy.





qualitycut;1840451 said:


> Haha, i never new she had a badonkadonk


Its a thick spandex.


----------



## SSS Inc.

You wouldn't ride that?

I'm talking about the snowmobile sickos!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1840454 said:


> You wouldn't ride that?
> 
> I'm talking about the snowmobile sickos!


No, I would not ride her pus......er Cat.

Arctic Cat!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1840455 said:


> No, I would not ride her pus......er Cat.
> 
> Arctic Cat!


Lay off the angry orchards


----------



## Deershack

Just got back from a 3500 mile trip through the Black Hills and then northern MN. Out west was fun but you can't beat MN in the fall. Filled out on grouse 3 days in a row and the fishing wasn't bad either. Dinners of grouse, walleye and trout over an open fire can't be beat. Stayed in Finland last night and drove back today. Didn't see any snow at all. I did see moose, bear, deer and listened to the wolves howl one night as we sat around the around the fire. I'm lucky to have a wife who loves to cruise the forest roads at 15 mph all day.

Now I just have to get 3 garage slab tear outs done and some black dirt and mulch delivered before deer opens.


----------



## SnowGuy73

33° calm clear.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Funny. The highs were supposed to get back into the 60s. Now I have highs for this week all in the low 50's.


----------



## CityGuy

36 cloudy 
Feels like 41


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1840487 said:


> Funny. The highs were supposed to get back into the 60s. Now I have highs for this week all in the low 50's.


At least there's no rain in the forecast........for now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1840498 said:


> At least there's no rain in the forecast........for now


I'm at 30/30 tomorrow/tomorrow night.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Almost reached a record low in Pensacola last night... 47 and Sunny


----------



## wintergreen82

I have a 2012 Kubota b3000 for sale with cab air heat radio with front mount snow blower and loader with a 6 for box blade. Asking 26k on here. Send a pm for pictures. 171 hours on it. Bought it for when we moved to the country. Ended up building in town. We only use it on 4-5 properties in the winter.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

wintergreen82;1840501 said:


> I have a 2012 Kubota b3000 for sale with cab air heat radio with front mount snow blower and loader with a 6 for box blade. Asking 26k on here. Send a pm for pictures. 171 hours on it. Bought it for when we moved to the country. Ended up building in town. We only use it on 4-5 properties in the winter.


Would you sell just the blower? Or does it have to be the whole package?


----------



## CityGuy

Is anyone really up on tires? Need a ser for the wifes 2012 sonata.
245/45/18

Look for a good all season for a reasonable price.. 

No hankooks. Have had a bad expierence with them.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1840499 said:


> I'm at 30/30 tomorrow/tomorrow night.


OK none for me then


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1840505 said:


> Is anyone really up on tires? Need a ser for the wifes 2012 sonata.
> 245/45/18
> 
> Look for a good all season for a reasonable price..
> 
> No hankooks. Have had a bad expierence with them.


Talk to Westside Tire in Corcoran... never had anyone beat their price...

What happened with the Hankooks?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1840507 said:


> Talk to Westside Tire in Corcoran... never had anyone beat their price...
> 
> What happened with the Hankooks?


I vote Westside and I'm about as far as one can get from the west side.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1840507 said:


> Talk to Westside Tire in Corcoran... never had anyone beat their price...
> 
> What happened with the Hankooks?


Tread fell off in chunks few years back my plow truck. Won't buy another set of kooks. They did replace but left a sour taste for me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1840498 said:


> At least there's no rain in the forecast........for now


I have a chance tomorrow.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1840508 said:


> I vote Westside and I'm about as far as one can get from the west side.


Don't care where just looking more for brand of a decent tire that will last and be a good all season tire


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Interesting gizzmo. I wonder how it handles in the deep snow?






You still have to push the snow out with a truck or pusher.


----------



## CityGuy

36 cloudy 
Feels. Like 37


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1840521 said:


> I have a chance tomorrow.


Must north of me then. I had 20-30% for 5 days for Monday. Now nadda


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO;1840524 said:


> Interesting gizzmo. I wonder how it handles in the deep snow?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still have to push the snow out with a truck or pusher.


I had seen that on Craigslist or somewhere. Looks like a good option for a snowblower where you don't really want to blow snow, such as the parking lot where they were using it.

However, if you want the end of the video, it leaves a large ridge of snow that the skid has to go through.

I would like to know if that is a fault of the parking lot, or a fault of the piece of equipment.

It would be nice on some of my larger concrete sidewalks at the schools, minimize the rise of throwing rocks with blowers.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

This is a grainy video in which the snow gets a little heavier and it seem to
build up in front. You have to go slower and slower. Not unlike on my skid blower but your only moving it the width of the unit. But still good for this application. Getting under "stuff".


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1840523 said:


> Don't care where just looking more for brand of a decent tire that will last and be a good all season tire


Go to discount tire.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1840530 said:


> Must north of me then. I had 20-30% for 5 days for Monday. Now nadda


I'm at 20% after 13:00 Monday.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1840537 said:


> I had seen that on Craigslist or somewhere. Looks like a good option for a snowblower where you don't really want to blow snow, such as the parking lot where they were using it.
> 
> However, if you want the end of the video, it leaves a large ridge of snow that the skid has to go through.
> 
> I would like to know if that is a fault of the parking lot, or a fault of the piece of equipment.
> 
> It would be nice on some of my larger concrete sidewalks at the schools, minimize the rise of throwing rocks with blowers.


Its meant to just reach under the trailers and throw the snow to the middle like you would with a plow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

MNPLOWCO;1840524 said:


> Interesting gizzmo. I wonder how it handles in the deep snow?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still have to push the snow out with a truck or pusher.


I saw that a while back, pretty cool.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

SnowGuy73;1840542 said:


> Go to discount tire.


Just installed Michelin LTX M/2. About 220.00 per tire.
Not cheap but good all around. Deep tread, not overly aggressive pattern.
All season....soft enough for Ice application and hard enough for not burning through them in 20,000 miles. 70,000 tire rated. I will be happy if I get 35 or 40,000 miles pulling trailers and snow plowing. I went with a very snow aggressive tire last time and burned them off in a winter and 1/2 summer. I know I should have dedicated tire for the season but... only got 17000 miles before they were trash.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1840545 said:


> Its meant to just reach under the trailers and throw the snow to the middle like you would with a plow.


Exactly. It allows the trucks to hook up to the trailers easily. And there IS one for sale on craigslist locally. Pretty neat idea if you have a site like that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1840560 said:


> Exactly. It allows the trucks to hook up to the trailers easily. And there IS one for sale on craigslist locally. Pretty neat idea if you have a site like that.


I see where it would work well to cover a larger area of snowand get it out into the open.

Something where you would rather have it windrowed rather than use a pusher.

A place like my Schmidt Brewery, or storage units where you can't use a blower, but you can get a large width of snow away from a building out to where you COULD use a pusher.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1840560 said:


> Exactly. It allows the trucks to hook up to the trailers easily. And there IS one for sale on craigslist locally. Pretty neat idea if you have a site like that.


Assuming that person bought it for an account and then lost the account.

Or it doesn't work as well as shown.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1840561 said:


> I see where it would work well to cover a larger area of snowand get it out into the open.
> 
> Something where you would rather have it windrowed rather than use a pusher.
> 
> A place like my Schmidt Brewery, or storage units where you can't use a blower, but you can get a large width of snow away from a building out to where you COULD use a pusher.


Discount has always been good to me, if you go in knowing what you want/need you can beat them up on price.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1840562 said:


> Assuming that person bought it for an account and then lost the account.
> 
> Or it doesn't work as well as shown.


He made it. He says he's selling it to afford to make a new one


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1840563 said:


> Discount has always been good to me, if you go in knowing what you want/need you can beat them up on price.


I agree. I buy all my stuff at Discount, but Hamel can't be that far from Westside, and if I was closer, I would buy all my stuff at Westside.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Was someone on here selling a saltdogg spreader? I guess I need a bigger one this year


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1840571 said:


> Was someone on here selling a saltdogg spreader? I guess I need a bigger one this year


You saw Accuweather's forecast for October 18th too?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1840568 said:


> He made it. He says he's selling it to afford to make a new one


Copy that.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1840570 said:


> I agree. I buy all my stuff at Discount, but Hamel can't be that far from Westside, and if I was closer, I would buy all my stuff at Westside.


Horse apiece to westside or discount. Bought my truck tires at discount because they had in stock.

Both will come get car or truck at city because we do lots of business with both.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1840573 said:


> You saw Accuweather's forecast for October 18th too?


For that day they have me at 49 with intermittent clouds, however on the 17th they show freezing rain with a high of 49


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1840562 said:


> Assuming that person bought it for an account and then lost the account.
> 
> Or it doesn't work as well as shown.


He is selling it to fund another project according to a post i seen on cl


----------



## Greenery

Hamelfire;1840505 said:


> Is anyone really up on tires? Need a ser for the wifes 2012 sonata.
> 245/45/18
> 
> Look for a good all season for a reasonable price..
> 
> No hankooks. Have had a bad expierence with them.


Hmm that's too bad. For our passenger car I run the Hankook h727, its by far been the best tire for it. Decent in winter, and reduced hydroplaning and there wearing great.

I've had good luck with Michelins on the trucks.

For truck purposes I can tell you I will never buy treadwrights again. Biggest peices of cafe ever.

Also not a huge fan of west side as they pissed me off once and try to push a certain tire on you without any knowledge of what your going to use it for.

I choose discount tire. Cheapest, free service, and they have treated me right when I need a un expected repair/replace. plus their everywhere.


----------



## qualitycut

Not liking the out extended forecast on acuweather. Hope they are wrong like always.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1840537 said:


> I had seen that on Craigslist or somewhere. Looks like a good option for a snowblower where you don't really want to blow snow, such as the parking lot where they were using it.
> 
> However, if you want the end of the video, it leaves a large ridge of snow that the skid has to go through.
> 
> I would like to know if that is a fault of the parking lot, or a fault of the piece of equipment.
> 
> It would be nice on some of my larger concrete sidewalks at the schools, minimize the rise of throwing rocks with blowers.


I'm pretty sure its sole purpose is to clear under trailers.

*edit* I now see that's been covered thoroughly.


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1840586 said:


> Not liking the out extended forecast on acuweather. Hope they are wrong like always.


Why does anyone even bother to look at AccuWeather? Seriously.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1840586 said:


> Not liking the out extended forecast on acuweather. Hope they are wrong like always.


Except they are usually wrong the bad way.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1840590 said:


> Why does anyone even bother to look at AccuWeather? Seriously.


Or bother looking that far ahead.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1840591 said:


> Except they are usually wrong the bad way.


This.......


----------



## Camden

Greenery;1840590 said:


> Why does anyone even bother to look at AccuWeather? Seriously.


x2 They are the worst. If we would've ended up with all the snow they predicted last season we would've had 200".


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1840593 said:


> Or bother looking that far ahead.


Just to get an idea on temps nothing else


----------



## qualitycut

When you have a vacation booked ya get a little worried


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1840602 said:


> Just to get an idea on temps nothing else


Temperature I can see but precip is nuts.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1840602 said:


> Just to get an idea on temps nothing else


Accu should do the same 
Doesnt look cold enough the 18th


----------



## unit28

Buy the franchise........



Simply the most accurate
Among the resources that AccuWeather brings to a Franchise holder are AccuWeatherÂ’s 113 expert forecast meteorologists and unique forecasting architecture. AccuWeatherÂ’s timely, detailed, highly localized forecasts and great severe weather support have come out on top in study after study, building the authority of your weather team for ratings success.


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1840608 said:


> Buy the franchise........
> 
> Simply the most accurate
> Among the resources that AccuWeather brings to a Franchise holder are AccuWeatherÂ's 113 expert forecast meteorologists and unique forecasting architecture. AccuWeatherÂ's timely, detailed, highly localized forecasts and great severe weather support have come out on top in study after study, building the authority of your weather team for ratings success.


Doh k!.........


----------



## SnowGuy73

I refuse to turn the furnace on this early... But I might have too.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1840614 said:


> I refuse to turn the furnace on this early... But I might have too.


I broke down and did it earlier this week.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1840621 said:


> I broke down and did it earlier this week.


I'm at 60° in the house and it don't look to be warming up.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1840614 said:


> I refuse to turn the furnace on this early... But I might have too.


I did last night. Having half the lower level of the house tile makes it chilly easily


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1840606 said:


> Accu should do the same
> Doesnt look cold enough the 18th


18th of what


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1840626 said:


> I did last night. Having half the lower level of the house tile makes it chilly easily


I hear you.

Most of my upper level is that fake wood floor.


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;1840614 said:


> I refuse to turn the furnace on this early... But I might have too.


mines been on since the 30th wood floors make the toes cold


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1840628 said:


> I hear you.
> 
> Most of my upper level is that fake wood floor.


I'm pretty sure I have that fake stuff under the tile


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1840627 said:


> 18th of what


October I would imagine from lwnmr post


----------



## CityGuy

For you lawn guys. Is it to early for winterizer weed and feed? Bag says September thru November.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

albhb3;1840632 said:


> mines been on since the 30th wood floors make the toes cold


About the same here. But we do have it on more for the younger 2 kids as they sleep better with it warmer


----------



## Greenery

Hamelfire;1840642 said:


> For you lawn guys. Is it to early for winterizer weed and feed? Bag says September thru November.


You should be fine.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1840642 said:


> For you lawn guys. Is it to early for winterizer weed and feed? Bag says September thru November.


Generally they say after the first frost... you're good


----------



## albhb3

saweeet just put a antenna in the attic get 30+ chanels in HD and thats all the way out in rosemount. No glitching or anything best thing found it up there today and plugged it in walah


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Turns out the wife and youngest have now been diagnosed with bronchitis, the oldest kid has strep.

Thinking I might go cash in a bunch of free rooms at the casino and get out of this germ infested cesspool.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1840662 said:


> Turns out the wife and youngest have now been diagnosed with bronchitis, the oldest kid has strep.
> 
> Thinking I might go cash in a bunch of free rooms at the casino and get out of this germ infested cesspool.


Your screwed!!!


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1840662 said:


> Turns out the wife and youngest have now been diagnosed with bronchitis, the oldest kid has strep.
> 
> Thinking I might go cash in a bunch of free rooms at the casino and get out of this germ infested cesspool.


run run run WAIT!!! kick them out


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1840662 said:


> Turns out the wife and youngest have now been diagnosed with bronchitis, the oldest kid has strep.
> 
> Thinking I might go cash in a bunch of free rooms at the casino and get out of this germ infested cesspool.


Too bad its not snowing. You'd be gone for a week anyway.


----------



## PrimoSR

Hey guys - I know this isn't the employment section, but anyone interviewing/hiring a driver this winter? It is a friend of a friend, so I can't vouch for him but he apparently plowed last winter in MKE but now lives up here and is looking for a job. I promised I would ask.


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1840654 said:


> saweeet just put a antenna in the attic get 30+ chanels in HD and thats all the way out in rosemount. No glitching or anything best thing found it up there today and plugged it in walah


More information?


----------



## SnowGuy73

PrimoSR;1840672 said:


> Hey guys - I know this isn't the employment section, but anyone interviewing/hiring a driver this winter? It is a friend of a friend, so I can't vouch for him but he apparently plowed last winter in MKE but now lives up here and is looking for a job. I promised I would ask.


Curbside is hiring.


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;1840675 said:


> Curbside is hiring.


there always hiring arnt they? Good ole cutler folds up like a cheap suit again


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1840677 said:


> there always hiring arnt they? Good ole cutler folds up like a cheap suit again


No idea, heard it on the radio.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

PrimoSR;1840672 said:


> Hey guys - I know this isn't the employment section, but anyone interviewing/hiring a driver this winter? It is a friend of a friend, so I can't vouch for him but he apparently plowed last winter in MKE but now lives up here and is looking for a job. I promised I would ask.


Sent ya a PM if he's looking in the NE metro.

I saw snowman55 is looking for 100 operators and 400 shovelers, so I'm sure you'll get a PM from him as well.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hope no one starts bleeding from the eyes, starts a fever and then my wife remembers a Nigerian she had give a urine analysis at work.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1840685 said:


> Hope no one starts bleeding from the eyes, starts a fever and then my wife remembers a Nigerian she had give a urine analysis at work.


Uh oh!..........


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1840681 said:


> Sent ya a PM if he's looking in the NE metro.
> 
> I saw snowman55 is looking for 100 operators and 400 shovelers, so I'm sure you'll get a PM from him as well.


Holy cafe!! What company is that


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1840691 said:


> Holy cafe!! What company is that


No kidding????


----------



## CityGuy

48 cloudy 
Feels like 41


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1840681 said:


> Sent ya a PM if he's looking in the NE metro.
> 
> I saw snowman55 is looking for 100 operators and 400 shovelers, so I'm sure you'll get a PM from him as well.


Why to throw some fuel on the fire lol


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1840653 said:


> Generally they say after the first frost... you're good


Cool going to put in down


----------



## SnowGuy73

Definitely feels like fall outside!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1840695 said:


> Why to throw some fuel on the fire lol


He's the one that posted it over in the employment forum.

I'm surprised he has that much work with the prices he says he charges.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1840708 said:


> He's the one that posted it over in the employment forum.
> 
> I'm surprised he has that much work with the prices he says he charges.


Oh I did not see that. I hardly leave this section

After seeing those prices I think you owe half of us more from helping last year


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1840691 said:


> Holy cafe!! What company is that


When he said it on here it sounded sarcastic, he said that way he'll have enough to get through winter


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1832064#post1832064


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1840709 said:


> Oh I did not see that. I hardly leave this section
> 
> After seeing those prices I think you owe half of us more from helping last year


He said that's what he would charge. Doesn't say what he pays, just "fair pay" lots of bours".

Funny, seems like I usually tried to pay more than what you guys wanted.

Not to mention the side summer work.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1840713 said:


> He said that's what he would charge. Doesn't say what he pays, just "fair pay" lots of bours".
> 
> Funny, seems like I usually tried to pay more than what you guys wanted.
> 
> Not to mention the side summer work.


You know I'm just messing with you


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1840715 said:


> You know I'm just messing with you


I know, just throwing it back at ya. It's all good.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1840705 said:


> Definitely feels like fall outside!


Yea i cant cave to turning on the furnace yet so i got a fire going instead


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1840719 said:


> Yea i cant cave to turning on the furnace yet so i got a fire going instead


Haha.

Same here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

We were out at the farm and my aunt keeps track of goofy stuff. She turned on her furnace and left it on for the season on October 14th last year.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1840723 said:


> We were out at the farm and my aunt keeps track of goofy stuff. She turned on her furnace and left it on for the season on October 14th last year.


Makes sense being we had our fish houses out and driving on the lake on December 5th last year.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1840724 said:


> Makes sense being we had our fish houses out and driving on the lake on December 5th last year.


Keep talking to yourself lwmr


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone know if accelerator bagger will fit on any mower?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1840727 said:


> Anyone know if accelerator bagger will fit on any mower?


Somewhat. I would go to their website.


----------



## qualitycut

Nice sidewalk rig.

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/bfs/4680912788.html


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1840734 said:


> Somewhat. I would go to their website.


Guy has one from an ex mark for 450. Bought this spring.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1840736 said:


> Guy has one from an ex mark for 450. Bought this spring.


Rider or walk? Biggest thing would be discharge opening on the deck.

If it's the same brand mower, should be good to go.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1840726 said:


> Keep talking to yourself lwmr


It was an after thought.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1840727 said:


> Anyone know if accelerator bagger will fit on any mower?


Maybe try their website rather then a snow plowing forum!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1840736 said:


> Guy has one from an ex mark for 450. Bought this spring.


Is that just the bag or the leaf extension too, also what size is it?

Generally it is deck specific. So on wright it will fit all aero core decks, all rh decks, and so on.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1840745 said:


> Is that just the bag or the leaf extension too, also what size is it?
> 
> Generally it is deck specific. So on wright it will fit all aero core decks, all rh decks, and so on.


Good point. Is it even the extended version or the short version, let alone have the extra extension?


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1840735 said:


> Nice sidewalk rig.
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/bfs/4680912788.html


Yes, that's almost the perfect setup. I have a F932 and I always say it is the single best piece of equipment I've ever purchased. It's equipped with a 66" blade and a SnowEx 575. It broke down on me in the middle of last winter so I had to buy a new machine but this summer I got it back up and running


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1840761 said:


> Good point. Is it even the extended version or the short version, let alone have the extra extension?


That's what I was wondering if its the jumbo or the jr.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1840740 said:


> Rider or walk? Biggest thing would be discharge opening on the deck.
> 
> If it's the same brand mower, should be good to go.


Its off a walk behind exmark and would be going on my walk behind ferris.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1840761 said:


> Good point. Is it even the extended version or the short version, let alone have the extra extension?


the 6.2 cubic feet i think. Looking tomorrow


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1840780 said:


> the 6.2 cubic feet i think. Looking tomorrow


I think that's the jumbo. That's what I have plus the extension.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1839999 said:


> What model Hobart is that? How's it work


I believe its a handler 140. 120v
works great. if you are plugged right into the outlet, it will glow 1/2" steel. I got a 220 stick and I prefer my mig. dose almost everything I need done. Just need to get a tig welder/plasma cutter and then I got the whole set


----------



## snowman55

We are always hiring. Have similar problems as Lwmn . Sick of keeping guys that should go because we are short. 
Employment post was a way of saying I'm hiring 10x the number of guys figuring 10% will be worth a cafe.

Have only found 1 guy thru plow site so I wasn't expecting to get 500. So feel free to pm me if you know anyone worth a cafe.

As far as my pricing I'll just say; how many lots need to be plowed? I don't bid them all , needle in haystack , we focus on customers who demand and will pay for exceptional service. Just signed 1 town home at $100 per unit/mo, we don't even bother with the typical $30 ones. 

I will keep saying it. If you are committed and dependable you are worth more than you are Likely charging. Just think of your employees sick of cafe employees? would you pay a premium for a rock star? Well customers get sick of cafe plowers the same way and will pay for professional. Do yourself a favor raise your prices and make more money.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;1840786 said:


> We are always hiring. Have similar problems as Lwmn . Sick of keeping guys that should go because we are short.
> Employment post was a way of saying I'm hiring 10x the number of guys figuring 10% will be worth a cafe.
> 
> Have only found 1 guy thru plow site so I wasn't expecting to get 500. So feel free to pm me if you know anyone worth a cafe.
> 
> As far as my pricing I'll just say; how many lots need to be plowed? I don't bid them all , needle in haystack , we focus on customers who demand and will pay for exceptional service. Just signed 1 town home at $100 per unit/mo, we don't even bother with the typical $30 ones.
> 
> I will keep saying it. If you are committed and dependable you are worth more than you are Likely charging. Just think of your employees sick of cafe employees? would you pay a premium for a rock star? Well customers get sick of cafe plowers the same way and will pay for professional. Do yourself a favor raise your prices and make more money.


I feel if I'm turning over 30% of my accounts, I'm probably at the ceiling of what my area will pay. Hence the reason I branch out to other areas.

I dabble in those areas enough to know there is more money, but not enough to make it a go.

i.e. My properties in Uptown and the rooftop work downtown.


----------



## CityGuy

47cloudy 
Feels like 42


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I knew snowman was tongue in cheek, just wanted to rile some people up.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1840719 said:


> Yea i cant cave to turning on the furnace yet so i got a fire going instead


lucky I wanna put a freestanding in the corner but the wife wants one of those fancy one that hangs on the wall . Few years back the parents had a nonblower had the house at 83 in the middle of feb.


----------



## snowman55

Question; who has less work than last year? Year before? Anyone? If demand is increasing and costs are rising why do we increase supply with out increasing price? 

I want everyone be successful. We put too much on the line to not get paid well.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1840784 said:


> I believe its a handler 140. 120v
> works great. if you are plugged right into the outlet, it will glow 1/2" steel. I got a 220 stick and I prefer my mig. dose almost everything I need done. Just need to get a tig welder/plasma cutter and then I got the whole set


OK. That's the one I've been eyeing. Just haven't gone to buy it. Do you run gas with it? I don't remember from the pic


----------



## jimslawnsnow

snowman55;1840807 said:


> Question; who has less work than last year? Year before? Anyone? If demand is increasing and costs are rising why do we increase supply with out increasing price?
> 
> I want everyone be successful. We put too much on the line to not get paid well.


Same for now. Working on more. But after I switch to a flat rate after this season, it'll probably be less but the same or more income. I figured out my per time town homes and I am under 30 a unit for a 5 month period. Down here it tough to get over 50 for just snow. I'm at mid 60's for year round non irrigated town homes. I'm sick of the nickel and dime customers, balking at every little chaege


----------



## snowman55

That's key Jim make more money for less work. I hit that spot a while back where I realize I made more money when I did half the amount of work. I have learned to not loose sight of the bottom line while looking at shinny new equipment and new accounts. Revenue shrank for a couple years, dumped lowest profit accounts ( also ended up being the ones who were the biggest pia's) and am in growth cycle again. Profits are up,employees are happy, and I am having fun again.


----------



## TKLAWN

As long as we're on the topic and no one in the bidding thread cares to make a rational comment. Here you go, you guys seem to know more than me.
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=156696


----------



## snowman55

$150 - $175 per time at 1-4" you should be able to rip that out in 30 min. Travel time? How much shovel?


----------



## snowman55

After closer look amount of walks I think grand view is pretty close to what I would be but it is in st. Boni and that is not my market $ 

What do you need for a truck for the season if it's 1.5 hr it would take1/4 of a truck route.


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1840829 said:


> As long as we're on the topic and no one in the bidding thread cares to make a rational comment. Here you go, you guys seem to know more than me.
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=156696


$135 including shoveling.


----------



## Ranger620

TKLAWN;1840829 said:


> As long as we're on the topic and no one in the bidding thread cares to make a rational comment. Here you go, you guys seem to know more than me.
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=156696





snowman55;1840836 said:


> $150 - $175 per time at 1-4" you should be able to rip that out in 30 min. Travel time? How much shovel?


$175.00 plus sidewalks. Cant see how much shoveling. Looks to be only the front and 4' sidewalks but you will have to shovel out around the back doors too. Without doing a drive by. $225-275 per time


----------



## TKLAWN

snowman55;1840839 said:


> After closer look amount of walks I think grand view is pretty close to what I would be but it is in st. Boni and that is not my market $
> 
> What do you need for a truck for the season if it's 1.5 hr it would take1/4 of a truck route.


Yeah, fair amount of shoveling, and the back doors have cement posts around them so it has a pia factor.


----------



## Drakeslayer

TKLAWN;1840844 said:


> Yeah, fair amount of shoveling, and the back doors have cement posts around them so it has a pia factor.


I would say around $200. If you get the contract I would take a picture of the corner of the retaining wall so you don't get blamed for it falling apart!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

All of the back doors have posts?

Where does the snow go?

You can't blow it over the fence I assuming?

Do you have to shovel off the cement areas in the front? Or are they sloped curbs so you can plow over them?


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1840844 said:


> Yeah, fair amount of shoveling, and the back doors have cement posts around them so it has a pia factor.


I'm with Snoman on the 30 minutes to plow. So the next question is how long to shovel. 45 minutes maybe? Many storms 30 minutes??

Also, unless the owners are tight with money these strip malls usually don't want a ton to accumulate meaning you can hit them a few times if the storms timing is right. There have been occasions where we plow 3 times on a 4" storm if it starts and end just right. Once before say 6 a.m., aisles once during the day, and a full plow the next night. 3 X payup Each time is a piece of cake when its only an inch or two at a crack. Call me crazy but I'm still at $135.00.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1840849 said:


> All of the back doors have posts? Unfortunately yes.
> 
> Where does the snow go? East and west ends I guess.
> 
> You can't blow it over the fence I assuming? Retaining wall in front it 25ft tall, snow yes it can be dumped/blown there.
> 
> Do you have to shovel off the cement areas in the front? Or are they sloped curbs so you can plow over them?


 Shovel they are not sloped. Maybe skid??


----------



## snowman55

Who's gonna do the 45 min of shoveling SSS ?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;1840857 said:


> Who's gonna do the 45 min of shoveling SSS ?


Not SSS, we all know that.

I would do it at $1,000 per month or $200 per time.

Salt / hauling extra.

All of my shoveling, the property is responsible during normal buisness hours.

Soooooooo... that is how I bid this property.


----------



## SSS Inc.

snowman55;1840857 said:


> Who's gonna do the 45 min of shoveling SSS ?


I didn't say I was the one to do it. I could probably get out of the truck and start my blower up. More than likely I would hop the curb and use the plow where I could. I would do whatever it takes to get this job since you have a subway, holiday, and Mackenthun's Deli all within walking distance in case the truck breaks.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1840849 said:


> All of the back doors have posts?
> 
> Where does the snow go?
> 
> You can't blow it over the fence I assuming?
> 
> Do you have to shovel off the cement areas in the front? Or are they sloped curbs so you can plow over them?


Snow goes over the retaining wall in the bottom of the picture and up to the retaining wall on the top of picture.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1840859 said:


> I didn't say I was the one to do it. I could probably get out of the truck and start my blower up. More than likely I would hop the curb and use the plow where I could. I would do whatever it takes to get this job since you have a subway, holiday, and Mackenthun's Deli all within walking distance in case the truck breaks.


And a Quik Trip!


----------



## Camden

TKLAWN;1840829 said:


> As long as we're on the topic and no one in the bidding thread cares to make a rational comment. Here you go, you guys seem to know more than me.
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=156696


Plowing this will be the easy part. There's quite a bit of handwork whether it's with a blower or a shovel. Probably looking at 45min-1hr for that alone.

$185-$225 is very fair IMO.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1840861 said:


> And a Quik Trip!


Is that on the SW corner? I thought that closed. That might have been a different station. My brother lives over there but I haven't been out that way in awhile.


----------



## snowman55

Wow SSS ( who doesn't shovel) is the low baller. But I see his point this account could see 3 services in 6 inch snow.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1840865 said:


> Is that on the SW corner? I thought that closed. That might have been a different station. My brother lives over there but I haven't been out that way in awhile.


Yes. In between subway and makenthuns.


----------



## Ranger620

snowman55;1840866 said:


> Wow SSS ( who doesn't shovel) is the low baller. But I see his point this account could see 3 services in 6 inch snow.


I would still say 225-275 and service as needed during a daytime storm or anything above 6" gets serviced two times or more


----------



## SSS Inc.

snowman55;1840866 said:


> Wow SSS ( who doesn't shovel) is the low baller. But I see his point this account could see 3 services in 6 inch snow.


Hey, we shovel a little. I can still figure out the costs of it (for us anyway). Like you mentioned earlier, we like to find the properties that make us the most money with the fewest headaches. Since I don't want to hire cheap labor to shovel I would rather our guys keep the equipment moving. There is ample work out there that fits our program.

Now I didn't analyze it too hard but maybe I'm just cheap. I like to couple low prices with exceptional service.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1840867 said:


> Yes. In between subway and makenthuns.


Didn't it close down for a time? My brother had some crazy story about the guys that owned it.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1840872 said:


> Didn't it close down for a time? My brother had some crazy story about the guys that owned it.


I would tell your brother to not drink so much!


----------



## Drakeslayer

Edit: Pic didn't post.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1840873 said:


> I would tell your brother to not drink so much!


What else is there to do out in the Sticks?

Maybe I'm not thinking of the right place.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Anyone put a western mount on new ford? Pretty simple to do? I don't really feel like paying $700 to have it swapped over.


----------



## TKLAWN

Thanks for all the insight!
I won't bother with the bidding forum ever again. What a joke.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1840881 said:


> Thanks for all the insight!
> I won't bother with the bidding forum ever again. What a joke.


Biggest problem with that, is no one on there knows your market.

Even we all don"t know your market, margins, etc.

Some here work in the same area, but many don't and readily admit it.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1840882 said:


> Biggest problem with that, is no one on there knows your market.
> 
> Even we all don"t know your market, margins, etc.
> 
> Some here work in the same area, but many don't and readily admit it.


Agreed!
I was just looking for some educated estimates and concerns. 
Which you all gave. I can figure the rest out.

Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

Geez with all these prices im second guessing myself. Main drive and walk at 1 inch rest of lot at 2 inch, usually come following day to get parking spots. Monthly price? Already have the contract just kinda curious. 
http://www.findlotsize.com/?place=5653+Bishop+Ave,+Inver+Grove+Heights,+MN+55076


----------



## qualitycut

About 15-20 min shoveling and maybe 20 min for main and then 15-20 for other drives 20-30 clean up following day.


----------



## Drakeslayer

At least the Vikings lead the league in 1 category. Arrests. Keep up the good work boys. wesport


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1840889 said:


> Geez with all these prices im second guessing myself. Main drive and walk at 1 inch rest of lot at 2 inch, usually come following day to get parking spots. Monthly price? Already have the contract just kinda curious.
> http://www.findlotsize.com/?place=5653+Bishop+Ave,+Inver+Grove+Heights,+MN+55076


Are all those construction trailers still there?


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1840889 said:


> Geez with all these prices im second guessing myself. Main drive and walk at 1 inch rest of lot at 2 inch, usually come following day to get parking spots. Monthly price? Already have the contract just kinda curious.
> http://www.findlotsize.com/?place=5653+Bishop+Ave,+Inver+Grove+Heights,+MN+55076


Just sub it. You can sit Outback and make sure they do a good job.


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1840880 said:


> Anyone put a western mount on new ford? Pretty simple to do? I don't really feel like paying $700 to have it swapped over.


When I had my 11 I did that one in a couple hours. I know Bano did his last year. They are very easy to do.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1840893 said:


> Are all those construction trailers still there?


Nope........


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1840896 said:


> When I had my 11 I did that one in a couple hours. I know Bano did his last year. They are very easy to do.


Or pay 450-500 to switch it and do nothing.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1840896 said:


> When I had my 11 I did that one in a couple hours. I know Bano did his last year. They are very easy to do.


Sweet!! Gotta pull the bumper? I know on my buddy's ram he had to pull his


----------



## Drakeslayer

$1100 a month. Quality


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1840898 said:


> Or pay 450-500 to switch it and do nothing.


$300 to take it off $500 to put it on


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1840900 said:


> $1100 a month. Quality


Im low im at 850.00 figured 115.00 for walks and and the one main drive then have 115.00 to add to that for the 2 inchers. Its only dark part of lot


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1840901 said:


> $300 to take it off $500 to out it on


Where? ??.....


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1840903 said:


> Where? ??.....


Countryside


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1840904 said:


> Countryside


CRIPES!!! They jumped their price. Last year I had them swap a Hiniker and mount a Boss and it cost me $400.


----------



## CityGuy

37 clear 
Feels like 32


----------



## SnowGuy73

36° calm clouds.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

3 guys have called in sick so far. Gonna have to just shut it down pretty soon.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS says 60° today!


----------



## SnowGuy73

http://writedge.com/winter-2014-predicted-catastrophic/


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1840931 said:


> http://writedge.com/winter-2014-predicted-catastrophic/


That's a spinoff of that post Quality had a month or so ago that said we could expect 4500" of snow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1840932 said:


> That's a spinoff of that post Quality had a month or so ago that said we could expect 4500" of snow.


Oh...........

Bring it!


----------



## CityGuy

Drakeslayer;1840892 said:


> At least the Vikings lead the league in 1 category. Arrests. Keep up the good work boys. wesport


Have for the last few years...


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1840936 said:


> Have for the last few years...


Kq just said,
We have a league leading 42 arrests since 2000.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS December/January/February outlook.

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/predictions/long_range/seasonal.php?lead=3

October/November/December
http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/predictions/long_range/seasonal.php?lead=1

November/December/January
http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/predictions/long_range/seasonal.php?lead=2

January/February/March
http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/predictions/long_range/seasonal.php?lead=4

February/March/April
http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/predictions/long_range/seasonal.php?lead=5

Basically all say warmer than average, and average moisture.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1840929 said:


> 3 guys have called in sick so far. Gonna have to just shut it down pretty soon.


Did they push too hard in the cold and rain last week?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1840930 said:


> NWS says 60° today!


Heat wave.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1840931 said:


> http://writedge.com/winter-2014-predicted-catastrophic/


Bring on the snow.

Extreme cold can stay away.


----------



## CityGuy

36 clear 
Feels like 30


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1840924 said:


> CRIPES!!! They jumped their price. Last year I had them swap a Hiniker and mount a Boss and it cost me $400.


Yeah I paid $500 to go from my '03 to my '14 last year there. For $800 I figured I might as well swap it myself this time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1840939 said:


> Did they push too hard in the cold and rain last week?


1 has a kid that's sick (like me).

1 screwed up his back helping someone move over the weekend.

1 hasn't been feeling good for a couple of weeks and has been going to different doctors off and on since mid September.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1840946 said:


> Yeah I paid $500 to go from my '03 to my '14 last year there. For $800 I figured I might as well swap it myself this time.


I'll have to call. My mount / wiring is already off, so I just need it installed.

I had to cut quite a few bolts off, so I'll need most of the bolts new so it'll be a bit higher, but hopefully not $800.

Did you check to see if your mount completely swaps over? Or is there modifications?


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1840944 said:


>


Nooooooooooooooooo


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1840948 said:


> 1 has a kid that's sick (like me).
> 
> 1 screwed up his back helping someone move over the weekend.
> 
> 1 hasn't been feeling good for a couple of weeks and has been going to different doctors off and on since mid September.


That sucks


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1840899 said:


> Sweet!! Gotta pull the bumper? I know on my buddy's ram he had to pull his


Yeah the bolts are on the front by the tow hooks


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1840950 said:


> I'll have to call. My mount / wiring is already off, so I just need it installed.
> 
> I had to cut quite a few bolts off, so I'll need most of the bolts new so it'll be a bit higher, but hopefully not $800.
> 
> Did you check to see if your mount completely swaps over? Or is there modifications?


The mount and wiring is exactly the same no extra parts needed


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## CityGuy

Hey Green what year is your Ram?


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1840958 said:


>


Thats what I like to see.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1840956 said:


> The mount and wiring is exactly the same no extra parts needed


I know to go from my '11 Ram Diesel to my '13 Gas, the side brackets changed.

I'm hoping to go from my '12 gas to my '14 gas it's the same, but since it's a different engine, I'm sure the mount will be different.

Or the fact it went from a 2500 to a 3500.


----------



## CityGuy

Lwn you have a 14 Ram?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## CityGuy

http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/owners...getCategory=R&searchCriteria.nhtsa_ids=14V533

Head rest recall on the 14''s


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1840963 said:


> Lwn you have a 14 Ram?


Yeah, '13, '14, '06, '01, '01..... currently.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1840966 said:


> Yeah, '13, '14, '06, '01, '01..... currently.


See above link


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1840965 said:


> http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/owners...getCategory=R&searchCriteria.nhtsa_ids=14V533
> 
> Head rest recall on the 14''s


That's for vans, not pickups.

Chrysler Group LLC (Chrysler) is recalling all model year 2014 Ram ProMaster vans manufactured July 1, 2013, to August 26, 2014.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1840969 said:


> That's for vans, not pickups.
> 
> Chrysler Group LLC (Chrysler) is recalling all model year 2014 Ram ProMaster vans manufactured July 1, 2013, to August 26, 2014.


Gotcha thought truck chassis were same.


----------



## CityGuy

36 clear 
Feels like 33


----------



## CityGuy

Should be fun paving in the cold. Wont be able to see anything due to steam .


----------



## Green Grass

hamelfire;1840959 said:


> hey green what year is your ram?


2013..........


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1840961 said:


> I know to go from my '11 Ram Diesel to my '13 Gas, the side brackets changed.
> 
> I'm hoping to go from my '12 gas to my '14 gas it's the same, but since it's a different engine, I'm sure the mount will be different.
> 
> Or the fact it went from a 2500 to a 3500.


Frame is different from 12 to 14


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1840974 said:


> 2013..........


Ok thought it was 14. Lwn cleared up a misunderstanding. Thought van chassis were same as truck


----------



## Green Grass

31 feels like 28


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1840975 said:


> Frame is different from 12 to 14


Ssshhhhhhhh................

I was told from the plow shop it would swap.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Green Grass;1840977 said:


> 31 feels like 28


Brrr. You're 10 degrees colder than I am.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1840961 said:


> I know to go from my '11 Ram Diesel to my '13 Gas, the side brackets changed.
> 
> I'm hoping to go from my '12 gas to my '14 gas it's the same, but since it's a different engine, I'm sure the mount will be different.
> 
> Or the fact it went from a 2500 to a 3500.


They said going from a '14 to '15 is the same. I could see $800 it it was different parts but it's not


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1840978 said:


> Ssshhhhhhhh................
> 
> I was told from the plow shop it would swap.


Let me know how that works for you.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1840982 said:


> Let me know how that works for you.


Maybe there is a reason why I don't go to this plow shop anymore?

Anyone need a Boss mount off a 2012 Ram??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1840982 said:


> Let me know how that works for you.


Boss website says '03 and newer 2500/3500 are the same number.

I'll have to see if mine is a "D" though. Could just be a "C".


----------



## SnowGuy73

No dew, frost!


----------



## andersman02

I think we'll mow a few properties this week, then cleanups next


----------



## SnowGuy73

andersman02;1840990 said:


> I think we'll mow a few properties this week, then cleanups next


I'm mowing everything, still in the process of lowering blades after all this rain.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

The last 2 nights had frost warnings. No frost. No frost warning last night and we have frost this morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1840998 said:


> The last 2 nights had frost warnings. No frost. No frost warning last night and we have frost this morning.


Sounds about right....


----------



## qualitycut

andersman02;1840990 said:


> I think we'll mow a few properties this week, then cleanups next


Do you do more than one round of clean ups then?


----------



## Green Grass

Cb how much was your water pump? ?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Stay away from Bloomington Ferry Bridge you SW guys. 

Semi rollover.


----------



## Camden

SSS - Did you see what those conveyers sold for? $20 :crying:


----------



## snowman55

lwmn, was asked to bid townhome right by forest lake high, salesman laughed was told it is going for $22/mo/unit - 12 month. Safe to say I can't work in forest lake.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;1841020 said:


> lwmn, was asked to bid townhome right by forest lake high, salesman laughed was told it is going for $22/mo/unit - 12 month. Safe to say I can't work in forest lake.


Now you know where I come from.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1841016 said:


> Cb how much was your water pump? ?


I want to say it was a couple hundred... I'll look it up


----------



## cbservicesllc

snowman55;1841020 said:


> lwmn, was asked to bid townhome right by forest lake high, salesman laughed was told it is going for $22/mo/unit - 12 month. Safe to say I can't work in forest lake.


Holy Cafe that's low!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1841019 said:


> SSS - Did you see what those conveyers sold for? $20 :crying:


Nooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I knew it. Some dude will scrap them.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1841028 said:


> I want to say it was a couple hundred... I'll look it up


Like 600....


----------



## qualitycut

I keep seeing companies advertising 300 for the winter in residential.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1841036 said:


> I keep seeing companies advertising 300 for the winter in residential.


Screw that!


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1841043 said:


> Screw that!


Yea i have an old lady 2 houses down i do for that no shoveling and thats just being nice.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;1840996 said:


> I'm mowing everything, still in the process of lowering blades after all this rain.


Same, everything will be cut this week. Plus we skipped 3/4 of ours last week with the rain. We plan on skipping the next week, or cutting only a few select propertys, then start with bagging around the week of the 20th.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1841059 said:


> Same, everything will be cut this week. Plus we skipped 3/4 of ours last week with the rain. We plan on skipping the next week, or cutting only a few select propertys, then start with bagging around the week of the 20th.


We're going to drop the blades to 2.75", run through everything over the next 10 days +/-.

Start bagging after that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1841059 said:


> Same, everything will be cut this week. Plus we skipped 3/4 of ours last week with the rain. We plan on skipping the next week, or cutting only a few select propertys, then start with bagging around the week of the 20th.


About the same here.

Damn lawns are still growing good.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1841067 said:


> About the same here.
> 
> Damn lawns are still growing good.


Ive had a few call or email and tell me to not even mow and these are the customers with money. I drove by a few to look and they haven't grown much at all.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1841068 said:


> Ive had a few call or email and tell me to not even mow and these are the customers with money. I drove by a few to look and they haven't grown much at all.


Mine has.

I mowed it last Wednesday and its grown I'd say an inch, give or take.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1841070 said:


> Mine has.
> 
> I mowed it last Wednesday and its grown I'd say an inch, give or take.


Geez, crazy. ..


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1841073 said:


> Geez, crazy. ..


Must be good fert.


----------



## albhb3

good ole AP Minnesota Vikings RB Adrian Peterson funded orgy for underage brother with charity money. aparently he sees nothing wrong with this either...his goose be cooketh


----------



## Greenery

Umm OK, I have a year round customer who leaves for the winter. They now want us to water their indoor plants throughout the winter. How much does a guy charge for that?


----------



## albhb3

Greenery;1841085 said:


> Umm OK, I have a year round customer who leaves for the winter. They now want us to water their indoor plants throughout the winter. How much does a guy charge for that?


Tell them to hire a maid


----------



## snowman55

tell them to keep their Netflix hooked up and 26 cases of beer in the garage.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;1841090 said:


> tell them to keep their Netflix hooked up and 26 cases of beer in the garage.


On that note, $600. Netflix + 26 cash of beer in your fridge.


----------



## qualitycut

Interview Wednesday for the fire dept.


----------



## snowman55

right lwmn !!! we need to get PAID for drinking beer and watching movies.


----------



## cbservicesllc

I'm going to refer back to this page when I've been plowing for 38 hours this Winter...


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1841096 said:


> Interview Wednesday for the fire dept.


Good luck!


----------



## andersman02

Mow guys got pulled over. Anything in combo of over 10k needs dot #. Before is was truck only when I talked to the guy. Also gas cans have to be nylon strapped, not bungied, with a cap on it.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1841079 said:


> Must be good fert.


19 19 19 I bet.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1841096 said:


> Interview Wednesday for the fire dept.


That a boy.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1841107 said:


> I'm going to refer back to this page when I've been plowing for 38 hours this Winter...


Rub it in a little more


----------



## CityGuy

andersman02;1841110 said:


> Mow guys got pulled over. Anything in combo of over 10k needs dot #. Before is was truck only when I talked to the guy. Also gas cans have to be nylon strapped, not bungied, with a cap on it.


And the next guy will tell you diffrent.


----------



## Greenery

snowman55;1841090 said:


> tell them to keep their Netflix hooked up and 26 cases of beer in the garage.


I like. Possibly water with the recycled beer.


----------



## Polarismalibu

andersman02;1841110 said:


> Mow guys got pulled over. Anything in combo of over 10k needs dot #. Before is was truck only when I talked to the guy. Also gas cans have to be nylon strapped, not bungied, with a cap on it.


They tried to say you need a dot # on the trailer too??The gas can thing is nothing new they just in force that more now it seems.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

andersman02;1841110 said:


> Mow guys got pulled over. Anything in combo of over 10k needs dot #. Before is was truck only when I talked to the guy. Also gas cans have to be nylon strapped, not bungied, with a cap on it.


Trailer needs a DOT#??? Are you sure?


----------



## CityGuy

55 clear 
Feels Like 54


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1841116 said:


> That a boy.


Whats a guy were to a interview for this?


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1841126 said:


> Whats a guy were to a interview for this?


Clean jeans, collard golf type shirt. They likely will be in dress blues or whites.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1841123 said:


> Trailer needs a DOT#??? Are you sure?


I think hes saying a combo the truck needs it not trailer. Before was only of truck was over 10k by itself


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1841127 said:


> Clean jeans, collard golf type shirt. They likely will be in dress blues or whites.


Hmm. Need to see if i have a good pair of jeans. Never had an interview in my life.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1841129 said:


> I think hes saying a combo the truck needs it not trailer. Before was only of truck was over 10k by itself


That makes more sense, but it's always been GVW or GCVW over 10k.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1841130 said:


> Hmm. Need to see if i have a good pair of jeans. Never had an interview in my life.


Target here you come.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1841113 said:


> 19 19 19 I bet.


Nope......


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1841130 said:


> Hmm. Need to see if i have a good pair of jeans. Never had an interview in my life.


I tried to get a copy of the interview questions but friend wont send them to me.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1841130 said:


> Hmm. Need to see if i have a good pair of jeans. Never had an interview in my life.


Just don't tell them you know Hamel.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1841135 said:


> Nope......


Lol. Worth a shot.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1841137 said:


> Just don't tell them you know Hamel.


Might be a bad idea.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1841137 said:


> Just don't tell them you know Hamel.


Tell Cory you know me and you'll be fine.


----------



## CityGuy

Snow are we on pace for thanksgiving and Christmas


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1841136 said:


> I tried to get a copy of the interview questions but friend wont send them to me.


Make sure you mention that during the winter you are around during the day a lot.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1841143 said:


> Make sure you mention that during the winter you are around during the day a lot.


He won't be if my bid comes through.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1841113 said:


> 19 19 19 I bet.


I would bet on 30-0-10, or 24-0-11.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1841143 said:


> Make sure you mention that during the winter you are around during the day a lot.


True. That will help..


----------



## qualitycut

I also live about 4 blocks away. Even in the summer im usually close by.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1841149 said:


> I also live about 4 blocks away. Even in the summer im usually close by.


Sounds like you need more work.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1841152 said:


> Sounds like you need more work.


Not sitting at home but in the area.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1841123 said:


> Trailer needs a DOT#??? Are you sure?


I don't think that's what he meant... just the power unit...


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1841126 said:


> Whats a guy were to a interview for this?


Biz casual should be safe... Congrats!


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1841149 said:


> I also live about 4 blocks away. Even in the summer im usually close by.


All good info to share in the interview.


----------



## andersman02

qualitycut;1841129 said:


> I think hes saying a combo the truck needs it not trailer. Before was only of truck was over 10k by itself


Correct, if the combo is over 10k truck needs DOT #. No trailer DOT. Before it was only if truck was over 10k.

Whats funny, I was pulled over couple months back and the guy tells me good job for having the gas tanks BUNGIED down.Thumbs Up


----------



## andersman02

Told us to visit 
http://www.dot.state.mn.us/cvo/factsheets/landscapers.pdf


----------



## qualitycut

andersman02;1841165 said:


> Correct, if the combo is over 10k truck needs DOT #. No trailer DOT. Before it was only if truck was over 10k.
> 
> Whats funny, I was pulled over couple months back and the guy tells me good job for having the gas tanks BUNGIED down.Thumbs Up


Few years ago one said if i had a f150 and lawn trailer i wouldbt need a number.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1841168 said:


> Few years ago one said if i had a f150 and lawn trailer i wouldbt need a number.


I was once told if you didn't drive across state lines you didn't need anything.

Intrastate.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1841170 said:


> I was once told if you didn't drive across state lines you didn't need anything.
> 
> Intrastate.


I was once told pigs can fly.


----------



## CityGuy

andersman02;1841165 said:


> Correct, if the combo is over 10k truck needs DOT #. No trailer DOT. Before it was only if truck was over 10k.
> 
> Whats funny, I was pulled over couple months back and the guy tells me good job for having the gas tanks BUNGIED down.Thumbs Up


Like I said the next inspector will tell you diffrent.

I don't uderstand how they think we are supposed to do it right and they can't get it right.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1841172 said:


> I was once told pigs can fly.


Only in Waverly.


----------



## CityGuy

60 mostly cloudy 
Feels Like 57


----------



## CityGuy

New cpw catalog came in the mail today. Man prices have skyrocketed


----------



## CityGuy

Wild opener on Thursday. Cant get here soon enough.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1841185 said:


> Wild opener on Thursday. Cant get here soon enough.


Only a few days!


----------



## CityGuy

Chili. It's whats for dinner.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1841187 said:


> Only a few days!


3 long days away.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1841190 said:


> Chili. It's whats for dinner.


I got some cooking in the crock pot


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1841185 said:


> Wild opener on Thursday. Cant get here soon enough.


I'll be there!!


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1841195 said:


> I got some cooking in the crock pot


Good stuff for a cooler day.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1841196 said:


> I'll be there!!


At the game? If so you need a sign with you ps name on it so we know it's you.


----------



## CityGuy

61 cloudy
Feels like 57


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1841208 said:


> At the game? If so you need a sign with you ps name on it so we know it's you.


Yep I'll be they in sec 114


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1841208 said:


> At the game? If so you need a sign with you ps name on it so we know it's you.


How about "Plow them Wild!!"

Then we know.


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1841196 said:


> I'll be there!!


What time you picking us up?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Broke 60° here....


----------



## BossPlow614

Someone is a bit early, just saw stakes to mark curbs on a commercial property in Plymouth.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1841224 said:


> Someone is a bit early, just saw stakes to mark curbs on a commercial property in Plymouth.


I have a bid where the request it marked by the 15th of October


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1841224 said:


> Someone is a bit early, just saw stakes to mark curbs on a commercial property in Plymouth.


Was it on a trail? Parks is out marking trails already


----------



## CityGuy

61 cloudy 
Feels like 58


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1841225 said:


> I have a bid where the request it marked by the 15th of October


I always say, the earlier you mark it, the longer kids have to pull them out... I try to wait until just before Thanksgiving... unless weather dictates...


----------



## snowman55

VIP pregame party starts at 6:30 might miss work friday


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1841228 said:


> I always say, the earlier you mark it, the longer kids have to pull them out... I try to wait until just before Thanksgiving... unless weather dictates...


Right......


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1841228 said:


> I always say, the earlier you mark it, the longer kids have to pull them out... I try to wait until just before Thanksgiving... unless weather dictates...


yea i agree...


----------



## albhb3

damn did anyone else see that trooper almost get smucked from that rollover on 169 I hope that driver got a whoopin clearly wasnt paying attention.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1841228 said:


> I always say, the earlier you mark it, the longer kids have to pull them out... I try to wait until just before Thanksgiving... unless weather dictates...


That's how I go shopping for markers.


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1841226 said:


> Was it on a trail? Parks is out marking trails already


It was at the entrance to an office building.


----------



## CityGuy

Man that chili was good.








I am going to regret it tomorrow


----------



## snowman55

I pay kids a nickle per marker they bring me. Usually have a few thousand by thanksgiving. Thanks guys keep putting them out early. I really like the fancy ones with reflective caps


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1841236 said:


> That's how I go shopping for markers.


Nice......


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;1841234 said:


> damn did anyone else see that trooper almost get smucked from that rollover on 169 I hope that driver got a whoopin clearly wasnt paying attention.


Missed it. On the news?


----------



## albhb3

Hamelfire;1841243 said:


> Missed it. On the news?


yup from a camera view good thing he can pick up his feet


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1841239 said:


> Man that chili was good.
> 
> I am going to regret it tomorrow


Got to put dorritos in it instead of crackers


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well just picked up the new rig. Now to get the plow on.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Guess my 18 month old toilet tank has cracked.

Customer service for the 10 year warranty left an hour ago.

Anyone think I can get away with caulking this crack enough for it to hold water for tonight?


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1841258 said:


> Well just picked up the new rig. Now to get the plow on.


Where u get it from?


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1841259 said:


> Guess my 18 month old toilet tank has cracked.
> 
> Customer service for the 10 year warranty left an hour ago.
> 
> Anyone think I can get away with caulking this crack enough for it to hold water for tonight?


only one toilet??


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;1841234 said:


> damn did anyone else see that trooper almost get smucked from that rollover on 169 I hope that driver got a whoopin clearly wasnt paying attention.


Just saw the video on my fb feed. Unreal.

I want to know why I as a firefighter have to wear a vest to stand in the road but this trooper was standing on an INTERSTATE doing traffic control with no vest on. WTF? Who is the real idiot? Put the damn 20.00 garment on.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1841253 said:


> Got to put dorritos in it instead of crackers


Hmmm never thought of that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

albhb3;1841264 said:


> only one toilet??


For now, yes. Second bathroom is plumbed in, but since we NEVER use the basement, the bathroom isn't finished.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1841259 said:


> Guess my 18 month old toilet tank has cracked.
> 
> Customer service for the 10 year warranty left an hour ago.
> 
> Anyone think I can get away with caulking this crack enough for it to hold water for tonight?


Might void the warranty


----------



## CityGuy

57 cloudy
Feels like 56


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1841272 said:


> Might void the warranty


So will me driving to Menards to get a new tank so we can pee.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1841276 said:


> So will me driving to Menards to get a new tank so we can pee.


Get the coffee can out.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1841259 said:


> Guess my 18 month old toilet tank has cracked.
> 
> Customer service for the 10 year warranty left an hour ago.
> 
> Anyone think I can get away with caulking this crack enough for it to hold water for tonight?


Not sure if you putting your "caulk" in the tank is going to help it hold water?

Seriously, it would have to be something that dries fast. I would think.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1841271 said:


> For now, yes. Second bathroom is plumbed in, but since we NEVER use the basement, the bathroom isn't finished.


Good thing you didnt have chili. Go outside, plenty of leaves on the ground


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1841276 said:


> So will me driving to Menards to get a new tank so we can pee.


Pee outside!!!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1841276 said:


> So will me driving to Menards to get a new tank so we can pee.


A tank cant be more than 150.00 I would think that would be the better route than screwing around with a warranty.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1841267 said:


> Just saw the video on my fb feed. Unreal.
> 
> I want to know why I as a firefighter have to wear a vest to stand in the road but this trooper was standing on an INTERSTATE doing traffic control with no vest on. WTF? Who is the real idiot? Put the damn 20.00 garment on.


Friday morning in the dark not a single trooper had a vest on. every FF and deputy and ambulance personal did.


----------



## wenzelosllc

You guys make it hard for a workin guy to keep up with all the new posts. A few weeks ago I tried reading where I left in April and there was an ungodly amount of pages....so I just skipped to the end and ended up reading about broken toilets.....

Any who, any one looking to sub out any work in DT Minneapolis? I may have to leave a dedicated skid and push in the area of the Target Center/Field and hate the idea of sending a guy that far for just a few hours of work. Thought the client was going to be handling the time critical stuff themselves but are exploring other options.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1841283 said:


> Friday morning in the dark not a single trooper had a vest on. every FF and deputy and ambulance personal did.


They feel immune to it.

I get the fact that at times it can be a in the way of them doing their job but, when you are not in a foot chase, or stalking a person put the vest on.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

wenzelosllc;1841284 said:


> You guys make it hard for a workin guy to keep up with all the new posts. A few weeks ago I tried reading where I left in April and there was an ungodly amount of pages....so I just skipped to the end and ended up reading about broken toilets.....
> 
> Any who, any one looking to sub out any work in DT Minneapolis? I may have to leave a dedicated skid and push in the area of the Target Center/Field and hate the idea of sending a guy that far for just a few hours of work. Thought the client was going to be handling the time critical stuff themselves but are exploring other options.


I can make some phone calls tomorrow on my properties 3 blocks from Target Field.

I won't do them and you would need to do sidewalks, are you interested in that?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1841281 said:


> A tank cant be more than 150.00 I would think that would be the better route than screwing around with a warranty.


Tank isn't sold separately. Trying to decide if I buy a new toilet, use the tank, and cross my fingers Eljer sends me a new tank I can put back in the box and take back to Menards for a refund on the toilet.


----------



## snowman55

5 golon bucket just poor water on toilet bowl to flush easy


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1841287 said:


> Tank isn't sold separately. Trying to decide if I buy a new toilet, use the tank, and cross my fingers Eljer sends me a new tank I can put back in the box and take back to Menards for a refund on the toilet.


Can always use it in the other bathroom


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1841287 said:


> Tank isn't sold separately. Trying to decide if I buy a new toilet, use the tank, and cross my fingers Eljer sends me a new tank I can put back in the box and take back to Menards for a refund on the toilet.


Menards will take anything back. If they say no just put up a little fuss and they will cave. It all goes back to the vendors and they get there money back.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;1841290 said:


> 5 golon bucket just poor water on toilet bowl to flush easy


That's the route we are going.

Had to make a call, that time of the month where whatever decision I make would have been the wrong one.

When I left the house, waiting was not an option.

When I get to Menards, "well, lets just wait and see what Eljer says tomorrow".


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1841285 said:


> They feel immune to it.
> 
> I get the fact that at times it can be a in the way of them doing their job but, when you are not in a foot chase, or stalking a person put the vest on.


Looked like he had one on.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1841259 said:


> Guess my 18 month old toilet tank has cracked.
> 
> Customer service for the 10 year warranty left an hour ago.
> 
> Anyone think I can get away with caulking this crack enough for it to hold water for tonight?


I once put a new toilet in my in-laws house in Ashland Wisconsin on a Sunday. Cracked the tank while installing and used plumbers GOOP to seal the crack. Worked great until they could have a plumber come a week later. There is no place to buy a toilet in Northern Wisconsin on a Sunday and we were leaving that night. Try it out until you can deal with the warranty or whatever. The stuff works great. I use to use it to build underwater fishing cameras and it never failed.

AND the bucket is a great idea and will work fine. The woods outside would work as well.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1841301 said:


> Looked like he had one on.


I can't tell for sure. They wear lime green when they do wear them but the glare and tan shirt do not make a clear enough image to say for sure.


----------



## CityGuy

57 Cloudy
Feels like 56


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1841259 said:


> Guess my 18 month old toilet tank has cracked.
> 
> Customer service for the 10 year warranty left an hour ago.
> 
> Anyone think I can get away with caulking this crack enough for it to hold water for tonight?


I think your sh i t out a luck!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1841304 said:


> I once put a new toilet in my in-laws house in Ashland Wisconsin on a Sunday. Cracked the tank while installing and used plumbers GOOP to seal the crack. Worked great until they could have a plumber come a week later. There is no place to buy a toilet in Northern Wisconsin on a Sunday and we were leaving that night. Try it out until you can deal with the warranty or whatever. The stuff works great. I use to use it to build underwater fishing cameras and it never failed.
> *
> AND the bucket is a great idea and will work fine. The woods outside would work as well.*


They do for I and my boys.

For my wife who's PMSing..... not so much.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1841317 said:


> They do for I and my boys.
> 
> For my wife who's PMSing..... not so much.


Tough luck Sista, time to use the damn bucket.


----------



## snowman55

Just so we are clear you crap In the toilet then pour 2 gallons of water into toilet to flush. No need to " use" the bucket


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;1841321 said:


> Just so we are clear you crap In the toilet then pour 2 gallons of water into toilet to flush. No need to " use" the bucket


Yah, I know how to use a toilet that isn't able to flush.


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone ever provide services for cap agency.


----------



## snowman55

But does the wife? I see it now,mine would come out and tell me to take care of the bucket she just" used"


----------



## SSS Inc.

snowman55;1841321 said:


> Just so we are clear you crap In the toilet then pour 2 gallons of water into toilet to flush. No need to " use" the bucket


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;1841330 said:


> But does the wife? I see it now,mine would come out and tell me to take care of the bucket she just" used"


Trust me... she ain't shi.... er sittin' on no bucket!!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1841341 said:


> Trust me... she ain't shi.... er sittin' on no bucket!!


Get her one of these. http://beprepared.com/tote-able-toilet-seat-lid.html


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1841346 said:


> Get her one of these. http://beprepared.com/tote-able-toilet-seat-lid.html


That right there wins for the all time longest link that needs to be copied and pasted in order to work. Nice work Quality. Kudos to you. 

EDIT: Oh sure. Now that I quoted you, it shrunk down to a manageable, clickable link. Egg on my face.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1841346 said:


> Get her one of these. http://beprepared.com/tote-able-toilet-seat-lid.html


Will that work for my salt pails?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1841353 said:


> Will that work for my salt pails?


Read the testimonials. Pretty funny. One person bought two. Would you really need two of these?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1841352 said:


> That right there wins for the all time longest link that needs to be copied and pasted in order to work. Nice work Quality. Kudos to you.
> 
> EDIT: Oh sure. Now that I quoted you, it shrunk down to a manageable, clickable link. Egg on my face.


http://m.basspro.com/Luggable-Loo-Seat-and-Cover/product/45412/?hvarAID=shopping_googleproductextensions&om_mmc=shopping_googleproductextensions&kpid=45412&kpid=45412&utm_referrer=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.com%2Faclk%3Fsa%3Dl%26ai%3DCYNTNz0YzVOnnPKKLsAf29IDoCJesu4cGl-iC27oB55fIjawCCAQQASCz78wUKAdQn5O_6P3_____AWDJtuCJlKSYE6AB14XO6gPIAQeqBCNP0Ghz80lTs_f3lxgaxyObMJfj-aXo2BjWoPysHFXY_aQvT4AFl-C8C8AFBaAGJtgGAoAHkfqxFZAHA6gHpr4b4BLasuKRwZSSrJMB%26sig%3DAOD64_2arROt5VO2vz7SgoL-te1Vkdsqfg%26ctype%3D5%26rct%3Dj%26q%3D%26ved%3D0CCAQwg8%26adurl%3Dhttp%3A%2F%2F102.xg4ken.com%2Fmedia%2Fredir.php%253Fprof%253D17%2526camp%253D61203%2526affcode%253Dpg1186%2526cid%253D50127950671%2526networkType%253Dsearch%2526kdv%253Dm%2526kpid%253D45412%2526url%253Dhttp%3A%2F%2Fwww.basspro.com%2FLuggable-Loo-Seat-and-Cover%2Fproduct%2F45412%2F%25253FhvarAID%25253Dshopping_googleproductextensions%252526om_mmc%25253Dshopping_googleproductextensions%252526kpid%25253D45412


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1841353 said:


> Will that work for my salt pails?


http://www.bumperdumper.com/


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1841357 said:


> http://m.basspro.com/Luggable-Loo-Seat-and-Cover/product/45412/?hvarAID=shopping_googleproductextensions&om_mmc=shopping_googleproductextensions&kpid=45412&kpid=45412&utm_referrer=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.com%2Faclk%3Fsa%3Dl%26ai%3DCYNTNz0YzVOnnPKKLsAf29IDoCJesu4cGl-iC27oB55fIjawCCAQQASCz78wUKAdQn5O_6P3_____AWDJtuCJlKSYE6AB14XO6gPIAQeqBCNP0Ghz80lTs_f3lxgaxyObMJfj-aXo2BjWoPysHFXY_aQvT4AFl-C8C8AFBaAGJtgGAoAHkfqxFZAHA6gHpr4b4BLasuKRwZSSrJMB%26sig%3DAOD64_2arROt5VO2vz7SgoL-te1Vkdsqfg%26ctype%3D5%26rct%3Dj%26q%3D%26ved%3D0CCAQwg8%26adurl%3Dhttp%3A%2F%2F102.xg4ken.com%2Fmedia%2Fredir.php%253Fprof%253D17%2526camp%253D61203%2526affcode%253Dpg1186%2526cid%253D50127950671%2526networkType%253Dsearch%2526kdv%253Dm%2526kpid%253D45412%2526url%253Dhttp%3A%2F%2Fwww.basspro.com%2FLuggable-Loo-Seat-and-Cover%2Fproduct%2F45412%2F%25253FhvarAID%25253Dshopping_googleproductextensions%252526om_mmc%25253Dshopping_googleproductextensions%252526kpid%25253D45412


Thanks! I thought I was going crazy for a minute there. That's one hell of a link.


----------



## wenzelosllc

Sent you a PM Lwnmwr


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1841357 said:


> http://m.basspro.com/Luggable-Loo-Seat-and-Cover/product/45412/?hvarAID=shopping_googleproductextensions&om_mmc=shopping_googleproductextensions&kpid=45412&kpid=45412&utm_referrer=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.com%2Faclk%3Fsa%3Dl%26ai%3DCYNTNz0YzVOnnPKKLsAf29IDoCJesu4cGl-iC27oB55fIjawCCAQQASCz78wUKAdQn5O_6P3_____AWDJtuCJlKSYE6AB14XO6gPIAQeqBCNP0Ghz80lTs_f3lxgaxyObMJfj-aXo2BjWoPysHFXY_aQvT4AFl-C8C8AFBaAGJtgGAoAHkfqxFZAHA6gHpr4b4BLasuKRwZSSrJMB%26sig%3DAOD64_2arROt5VO2vz7SgoL-te1Vkdsqfg%26ctype%3D5%26rct%3Dj%26q%3D%26ved%3D0CCAQwg8%26adurl%3Dhttp%3A%2F%2F102.xg4ken.com%2Fmedia%2Fredir.php%253Fprof%253D17%2526camp%253D61203%2526affcode%253Dpg1186%2526cid%253D50127950671%2526networkType%253Dsearch%2526kdv%253Dm%2526kpid%253D45412%2526url%253Dhttp%3A%2F%2Fwww.basspro.com%2FLuggable-Loo-Seat-and-Cover%2Fproduct%2F45412%2F%25253FhvarAID%25253Dshopping_googleproductextensions%252526om_mmc%25253Dshopping_googleproductextensions%252526kpid%25253D45412


Nice, nonclickable job there buddy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like the only difference between the 2012 Boss mount and the 2014 is the uprights that come down on the sides, the side plates.

The holes are 1/2" further apart from the top hole through the frame, to the hole in the plate for the top mounting hole for the push beam.

Gonna run past Crysteel tomorrow and see if they have the new plates, then get all new hardware.

Should be able to get this mount on this weekend then myself, I'll be into it for $150, plus my time.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1841261 said:


> Where u get it from?


Ended up at elk river. Didn't have time to ever make it down to yours dads and I was impatient lol. I'll be getting a xlt in the spring from him


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1841371 said:


> Looks like the only difference between the 2012 Boss mount and the 2014 is the uprights that come down on the sides, the side plates.
> 
> The holes are 1/2" further apart from the top hole through the frame, to the hole in the plate for the top mounting hole for the push beam.
> 
> Gonna run past Crysteel tomorrow and see if they have the new plates, then get all new hardware.
> 
> Should be able to get this mount on this weekend then myself, I'll be into it for $150, plus my time.


With half your guys sick today I'm surprised you have time to run around and be on here


----------



## Polarismalibu

This mount sucks to take off! How the heck do you hold the head of the bolt inside the frame


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1841378 said:


> Ended up at elk river. Didn't have time to ever make it down to yours dads and I was impatient lol. I'll be getting a xlt in the spring from him


you were so worried about the 800 bucks to swap the plow, the price he gave was about 800 cheaper.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1841381 said:


> This mount sucks to take off! How the heck do you hold the head of the bolt inside the frame


Last time i installed my own we welded a long skinny piece of metal to the bolt.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1841387 said:


> you were so worried about the 800 bucks to swap the plow, the price he gave was about 800 cheaper.


I didn't ever have time to be down there otherwise I would have. Ended up changing colors as they had the combo I had before.

The plow was more the fact if it was quick and easy but it's not


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1841379 said:


> With half your guys sick today I'm surprised you have time to run around and be on here


Jobs get pushed around, I was home with my own sick kid. It was the oldest today, he's 12, my parents live next door so we can leave for a while and he's good by himself. Got some errands done. Hauled the Ferris in, wondering why we're dropping hydro belts so much.

That's how I figured out what I need on the mount, doing research with him home.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1841381 said:


> This mount sucks to take off! How the heck do you hold the head of the bolt inside the frame


Boss's bolt has a rod welded to it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bid is in quality. We are doing the irrigation blowout, so don't be surprised if you have to park your skid all winter there. I'll call tomorrow and see what they think.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1841398 said:


> Boss's bolt has a rod welded to it.


Well that would be nice. I gave up quick I don't have time for that


----------



## CityGuy

46 cloudy 
Feels like 45


----------



## SnowGuy73

45° cloudy calm.


----------



## CityGuy

46 cloudy 
Feels like 50


----------



## CityGuy

Get to go to St. Cloud tomorrow for the snow plow expo. Look at all the new city anf county iron. Our new Mack should be there.


----------



## CityGuy

Brizgolf is cut from the wild. Guess Kemper out is the go to guy.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1841328 said:


> Anyone ever provide services for cap agency.


Nevet heard of it.

What is it?


----------



## CityGuy

snowman55;1841330 said:


> But does the wife? I see it now,mine would come out and tell me to take care of the bucket she just" used"


Haha.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light rain....


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1841357 said:


> http://m.basspro.com/Luggable-Loo-Seat-and-Cover/product/45412/?hvarAID=shopping_googleproductextensions&om_mmc=shopping_googleproductextensions&kpid=45412&kpid=45412&utm_referrer=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.com%2Faclk%3Fsa%3Dl%26ai%3DCYNTNz0YzVOnnPKKLsAf29IDoCJesu4cGl-iC27oB55fIjawCCAQQASCz78wUKAdQn5O_6P3_____AWDJtuCJlKSYE6AB14XO6gPIAQeqBCNP0Ghz80lTs_f3lxgaxyObMJfj-aXo2BjWoPysHFXY_aQvT4AFl-C8C8AFBaAGJtgGAoAHkfqxFZAHA6gHpr4b4BLasuKRwZSSrJMB%26sig%3DAOD64_2arROt5VO2vz7SgoL-te1Vkdsqfg%26ctype%3D5%26rct%3Dj%26q%3D%26ved%3D0CCAQwg8%26adurl%3Dhttp%3A%2F%2F102.xg4ken.com%2Fmedia%2Fredir.php%253Fprof%253D17%2526camp%253D61203%2526affcode%253Dpg1186%2526cid%253D50127950671%2526networkType%253Dsearch%2526kdv%253Dm%2526kpid%253D45412%2526url%253Dhttp%3A%2F%2Fwww.basspro.com%2FLuggable-Loo-Seat-and-Cover%2Fproduct%2F45412%2F%25253FhvarAID%25253Dshopping_googleproductextensions%252526om_mmc%25253Dshopping_googleproductextensions%252526kpid%25253D45412


Nice link.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1841455 said:


> Light rain....


Now ??????????


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1841457 said:


> Now ??????????


Never mind. See a few sprinkles on the radar.


----------



## CityGuy

So apparently a car crashed through a bus shelter last night and decapitated a women. That could not have been pretty.

Feel bad for the family.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1841457 said:


> Now ??????????


Yup...........


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1841279 said:


> Good thing you didnt have chili. Go outside, plenty of leaves on the ground


Chili has haunted me 2 times this morning already.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1841258 said:


> Well just picked up the new rig. Now to get the plow on.


What did you get for a rig?


----------



## CityGuy

Gas prices under 3.00 in parts of the metro according to the number 4 news


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1841455 said:


> Light rain....


Have not seen any yet.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1841468 said:


> Gas prices under 3.00 in parts of the metro according to the number 4 news


2.99 at Mark's


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1792649 said:


> He was putting on his face paint and giant shoes!


Still got the shoes? Put your game face on and get ready for snow.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1841469 said:


> Have not seen any yet.


Mostly south of us.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1841470 said:


> 2.99 at Mark's


Out west there


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1758100 said:


> 2-4 for Saturday I saw.


Again? They need to stop hyping these storms up.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1798244 said:


> Gina Maria's pizza,you?


That sounds really good right now.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1798252 said:


> I'm calling it!!
> 
> Winter is over.


Over? It hasn't even started.


----------



## Polarismalibu

hamelfire;1841464 said:


> what did you get for a rig?


2015 f350....


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1841482 said:


> 2015 f350....


Pictures or it didn't happen


----------



## CityGuy

46 cloudy 
Feels like 50


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1841482 said:


> 2015 f350....


Nice. What options? Anything new from years past?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1841483 said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen


True.........


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1686303 said:


> 20000 posts......


I think we have far surpassed this.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1686408 said:


> Its snowing


Oh crap. Get the plows on.


----------



## Polarismalibu




----------



## CityGuy

Oh yeah flu shots.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1841486 said:


> Nice. What options? Anything new from years past?


It's got it all pretty much. Not much has changed from my '14 has more power but I think that's it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1841468 said:


> Gas prices under 3.00 in parts of the metro according to the number 4 news


I reported that a week ago.

Been $2.98 in Fridley for at least 7 days.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1841490 said:


>


Cripes, you already put it on it's side? You're worse than I am!!!


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1841468 said:


> Gas prices under 3.00 in parts of the metro according to the number 4 news


The girl that does traffic is pretty good looking!


----------



## TKLAWN

Hamelfire;1841484 said:


> 46 cloudy
> Feels like 50


Is that possible?


----------



## MNPLOWCO

TKLAWN;1841500 said:


> Is that possible?


If your standing outside over a sewer grate.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1841496 said:


> Cripes, you already put it on it's side? You're worse than I am!!!


Your phone must be broken!!


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1841490 said:


>


Nice looking truck


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1841499 said:


> The girl that does traffic is pretty good looking!


Kim johnson


----------



## CityGuy

TKLAWN;1841500 said:


> Is that possible?


With clouds yes


----------



## CityGuy

MNPLOWCO;1841506 said:


> If your standing outside over a sewer grate.


Maybe............


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1841392 said:


> I didn't ever have time to be down there otherwise I would have. Ended up changing colors as they had the combo I had before.
> 
> The plow was more the fact if it was quick and easy but it's not


So, you traded the truck you got 6 months ago?


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1841490 said:


>


I didnt even know they still had the two tone.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1841519 said:


> So, you traded the truck you got 6 months ago?


Funny, quality, Polaris, djagusch, they all subbed work from me, and we all bought new trucks this year.

Someone knows where the pot of gold is.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1841525 said:


> I didnt even know they still had the two tone.


Nether did I that's why I jumped on it. I had green and tan before with my 6.0 but couldn't get it with my '14


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1841531 said:


> Funny, quality, Polaris, djagusch, they all subbed work from me, and we all bought new trucks this year.
> 
> Someone knows where the pot of gold is.


ha I could have bought one sooner if i wouldnt have.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1841536 said:


> ha i could have bought one sooner if i wouldnt have.


ouch!!!!!!


----------



## Greenery

I need to find a pot of gold.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1841531 said:


> Funny, quality, Polaris, djagusch, they all subbed work from me, and we all bought new trucks this year.
> 
> Someone knows where the pot of gold is.


Not in my pocket


----------



## CityGuy

50 cloudy 
Feels like 46
Slight breeze 
Little chilly out


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1841550 said:


> Not in my pocket


Wont get rich doing this but will make an honest living.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Countryside quoted me $500 for install on my '14. I have the parts, that was just for install.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1841555 said:


> Countryside quoted me $500 for install on my '14. I have the parts, that was just for install.


Yep that's what it was for me too


----------



## Greenery

Is anyone able to do a blowout for me in Edina before the 15th? I'm not doing mine until the week of the 20th and am not going to be able to get to this one before then.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1841531 said:


> Funny, quality, Polaris, djagusch, they all subbed work from me, and we all bought new trucks this year.
> 
> Someone knows where the pot of gold is.


Hey, I tried! Of course usually when you got snow, I also did...


----------



## ryde307

Greenery;1841558 said:


> Is anyone able to do a blowout for me in Edina before the 15th? I'm not doing mine until the week of the 20th and am not going to be able to get to this one before then.


I can. Give me a call this afternoon. 612-360-7191 Joe


----------



## ryde307

SSS give me a call when you have a chance. I have a large parkinglot that needs to be redone. They are looking to patch for winter and then complete redo in the spring. It is a couple acre lot. 612-360-7191 Joe


----------



## CityGuy

Yup. 3 truck day. Lots of this today.


----------



## CityGuy

51 cloudy 
Feels like 45


----------



## CityGuy

Quiet in here today. Everyone must be working.


----------



## CityGuy

55 Mostly sunny


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1841490 said:


>


Is that a king ranch I think they call it?


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1841492 said:


> Oh yeah flu shots.


I will probably get the flu like last time I had one. But with the wife I thought I better get one.


----------



## CityGuy

Extended lunch waiting on trucks. Going to be a long afternoon.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1841577 said:


> Is that a king ranch I think they call it?


No probably a Lariat


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1841577 said:


> Is that a king ranch I think they call it?


Looks like a lariat


----------



## Greenery

Hamelfire;1841567 said:


> Yup. 3 truck day. Lots of this today.


Yuma ln? I probably take care of the lawn your sitting in.


----------



## Greenery

ryde307;1841561 said:


> I can. Give me a call this afternoon. 612-360-7191 Joe


Thanks, will be in touch.


----------



## CityGuy

Greenery;1841583 said:


> Yuma ln? I probably take care of the lawn your sitting in.


Yup.......


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1841582 said:


> Looks like a lariat


I thought the round emblem was for king. Learned something new.


----------



## CityGuy

Greenery;1841583 said:
 

> Yuma ln? I probably take care of the lawn your sitting in.


Green wrapped truck? Or at least looks like it is.


----------



## Greenery

No. Won't be there until thursday.

I do the ones on the corner and down Yuma ct.


----------



## CityGuy

Greenery;1841593 said:


> No. Won't be there until thursday.
> 
> I do the ones on the corner and down Yuma ct.


Ahh. Missed you last week in the rain.


----------



## CityGuy

55 Mostly sunny


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1841577 said:


> Is that a king ranch I think they call it?


No it's a lariat. The king ranch and platinum ones aren't worth the extra when there the same thing


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1841598 said:


> No it's a lariat. The king ranch and platinum ones aren't worth the extra when there the same thing


I see......


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1841587 said:


> I thought the round emblem was for king. Learned something new.


That's the 6.7 diesel emblem... kinda looks like the old king ranch


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1841598 said:


> No it's a lariat. The king ranch and platinum ones aren't worth the extra when there the same thing


Ain't that the truth... one you get poop brown leather and one you get a drug dealer ride


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1841601 said:


> Ain't that the truth... one you get poop brown leather and one you get a drug dealer ride


Ha........


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1841601 said:


> Ain't that the truth... one you get poop brown leather and one you get a drug dealer ride


Pretty much lol


----------



## qualitycut

Truck s getting stickerd up today


----------



## CityGuy

That breeze goes right through you.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1841609 said:


> Truck s getting stickerd up today


Chrome again??


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1841611 said:


> Chrome again??


Yuppers..........


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1841613 said:


> Yuppers..........


Sweet!!!!!


----------



## albhb3

Hamelfire;1841267 said:


> Just saw the video on my fb feed. Unreal.
> 
> I want to know why I as a firefighter have to wear a vest to stand in the road but this trooper was standing on an INTERSTATE doing traffic control with no vest on. WTF? Who is the real idiot? Put the damn 20.00 garment on.


thats because your special you run into burning buildings... so who is the real idiot:laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

As of now Monday looks to be a washout


----------



## Green Grass

Hamel you know of anybody who has 2216 bottles they want to sell?


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;1841629 said:


> thats because your special you run into burning buildings... so who is the real idiot:laughing:


Well that is some what predictable. Distracted drivers on the other hand.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1841641 said:


> Hamel you know of anybody who has 2216 bottles they want to sell?


Let me send an email out when I get home. Brand?


----------



## ryde307

Does anyone do driveways in Minneapolis? I have one on Bryant and 42nd in South Minneapolis.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1841635 said:


> As of now Monday looks to be a washout


That will change


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1841655 said:


> That will change


Get off Plowsite and answer your phone!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1841655 said:


> That will change


Either way.

Monday is a holiday!


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;1841490 said:


>


Looks good ! Dark blue and grey it looks like ? Or is it black ?


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1841609 said:


> Truck s getting stickerd up today


Post up some pictures when u get it done.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1841664 said:


> Looks good ! Dark blue and grey it looks like ? Or is it black ?


Green and tan it looks like


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1841666 said:


> Post up some pictures when u get it done.


Will do, let me know when your truck comes in. Maybe meet for lunch


----------



## albhb3

Hamelfire;1841644 said:


> Well that is some what predictable. Distracted drivers on the other hand.


That just made me think were they trying out that fangdangled auto brake feature


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1841670 said:


> Will do, let me know when your truck comes in. Maybe meet for lunch


Sounds good ! Last update from your dad was eta of 10-13 to 10-20, hoping it lands right in between there for us.


----------



## qualitycut

2.89 in inver grove


----------



## CityGuy

Hey Green,
Brand of bottle and how many? I will text shwankle and see what he has in the garage.


----------



## CityGuy

58 partly sunny 
Feels like 54


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;1841664 said:


> Looks good ! Dark blue and grey it looks like ? Or is it black ?


Dark green and tan. Almost looks black at times but when the sun hits it the it really pops


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1841613 said:


> Yuppers..........


Pics later,

Or it never happened lol.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1841635 said:


> As of now Monday looks to be a washout


Great. My day off to get outside stuff buttoned up.

So much for detailing the truck


----------



## CityGuy

Anyone else use allina for their wifes pregnancy?

Trying to figure out what a pregnancy coordinator is or does.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1841686 said:


> Anyone else use allina for their wifes pregnancy?
> 
> Trying to figure out what a pregnancy coordinator is or does.


Probably coordinates what appointments you have to go to and such.


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;1841629 said:


> thats because your special you run into burning buildings... so who is the real idiot:laughing:


Someone has to save your a$$.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1841687 said:


> Probably coordinates what appointments you have to go to and such.


Thats what I was thinking too. Then why have a receptionist?

Likely a pointless person that insurance wont cover.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1841690 said:


> Thats what I was thinking too. Then why have a receptionist?
> 
> Likely a pointless person that insurance wont cover.


Probably just to make things go smoother.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1841694 said:


> Probably just to make things go smoother.


Hope so. Can't get me much more high strung or I will snap.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1841645 said:


> Let me send an email out when I get home. Brand?


MSA is the pack I picked up


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1841680 said:


> Hey Green,
> Brand of bottle and how many? I will text shwankle and see what he has in the garage.


Probably three msa


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1841686 said:


> Anyone else use allina for their wifes pregnancy?
> 
> Trying to figure out what a pregnancy coordinator is or does.


Not married but mine was born at an allina hospital.


----------



## qualitycut




----------



## qualitycut

Sticks out alot more than pic show s


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1841686 said:


> Anyone else use allina for their wifes pregnancy?
> 
> Trying to figure out what a pregnancy coordinator is or does.


The last 3 were born at an Allina. Never had a coordinator. Never knew they had one. We always passed on the flu shots when the wife was pregnant. She got sicker with them than without.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1841707 said:


>


The truck is dirty!


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;1841683 said:


> Dark green and tan. Almost looks black at times but when the sun hits it the it really pops


Ahh... Looks a lot darker on my phone.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1841707 said:


>


I like it ! Looks good. Is it all silver ?

Edit: your missing you DOT #


----------



## ryde307

NorthernProServ;1841720 said:


> I like it ! Looks good. Is it all silver ?
> 
> Edit: your missing you DOT #


It's on the bed side.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1841720 said:


> I like it ! Looks good. Is it all silver ?
> 
> Edit: your missing you DOT #


Look in front of wheel well


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1841724 said:


> Look in front of wheel well


Ahh. Did not even see it there.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1841728 said:


> Ahh. Did not even see it there.


Yea doesn't show well in the picture.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.complianceeducators.com

Anyone get a text from the above website saying you need to sign up for mandatory training? They have my DOT #, but it looks like a scam.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1841733 said:


> http://www.complianceeducators.com
> 
> Anyone get a text from the above website saying you need to sign up for mandatory training? They have my DOT #, but it looks like a scam.


I get emails from them


----------



## NorthernProServ

Green Grass;1841734 said:


> I get emails from them


Same here , phone calls too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1841734 said:


> I get emails from them


All the time.

I tell them to cafe off!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1841733 said:


> http://www.complianceeducators.com
> 
> Anyone get a text from the above website saying you need to sign up for mandatory training? They have my DOT #, but it looks like a scam.


Yes. And they fax me in the middle of the night too. First text though today


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1841733 said:


> http://www.complianceeducators.com
> 
> Anyone get a text from the above website saying you need to sign up for mandatory training? They have my DOT #, but it looks like a scam.


I get their emails often enough.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1841702 said:


> MSA is the pack I picked up


Does it matter if new style mask or old for bottles on that? I am not as familiar with them just what I have heard around.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1841707 said:


>


Looking good.


----------



## qualitycut

Just found out kid that works for me's uncle is asst fire chief


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1841704 said:


> Probably three msa


Shwankle will bring 3 msa bottles down on Saturday for you.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1841732 said:


> Yea doesn't show well in the picture.


Dont the numbers have to be a certain size? Just asking for info.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1841756 said:


> Just found out kid that works for me's uncle is asst fire chief


At igh? If so who?


----------



## CityGuy

56 cloudy
Feels like 50


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1841761 said:


> At igh? If so who?


Eric something. ..


----------



## ryde307

Does anyone do sealcoating and or asphalt patching in St Louis Park? I need someone to patch approx 60 sqft of driveway and to sealcoat the drive. If you don't can you refer someone?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1841759 said:


> Dont the numbers have to be a certain size? Just asking for info.


I thought they have to legible from 75'


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1841767 said:


> Does anyone do sealcoating and or asphalt patching in St Louis Park? I need someone to patch approx 60 sqft of driveway and to sealcoat the drive. If you don't can you refer someone?


Joe, just saw your post from this morning. I'll call you tomorrow. As far as driveways I can't help ya. We did seal our first driveway ever today though! :laughing: Took all of 10 minutes. Just so you know its pretty late in the year to do any sealcoating. These temps are borderline right now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1841768 said:


> I thought they have to legible from 75'


I believe you are correct or close to being correct. We make all of ours 2" tall.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1841774 said:


> I believe you are correct or close to being correct. We make all of ours 2" tall.


Mine are only an inch.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1841751 said:


> Does it matter if new style mask or old for bottles on that? I am not as familiar with them just what I have heard around.


Nope......


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1841758 said:


> Shwankle will bring 3 msa bottles down on Saturday for you.


Did he say how much so I can bring some cash?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1841733 said:


> http://www.complianceeducators.com
> 
> Anyone get a text from the above website saying you need to sign up for mandatory training? They have my DOT #, but it looks like a scam.


Got it today too... they are a scam... want a bunch of money to do your stuff that you can file for free... kinda like labor law posters


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1841759 said:


> Dont the numbers have to be a certain size? Just asking for info.


"Legible from 50 feet" whatever that means to each inspector...


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1841766 said:


> Eric something. ..


Last name starts with a B...? Good guy...


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1841766 said:


> Eric something. ..


Don't know him.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Beautiful moon.


----------



## Green Grass

My view for the night


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1841774 said:


> I believe you are correct or close to being correct. We make all of ours 2" tall.


Mime are 2" tall as well. Most that I see are about that or bigger. Not sure why. Maybe they got a ticket or warning for them being to small or just don't any better


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1841787 said:


> My view for the night


Looks like a space shuttle


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;1841767 said:


> Does anyone do sealcoating and or asphalt patching in St Louis Park? I need someone to patch approx 60 sqft of driveway and to sealcoat the drive. If you don't can you refer someone?


Dmj out of medina/hamel


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1841778 said:


> Did he say how much so I can bring some cash?


Let me check


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1841783 said:


> Last name starts with a B...? Good guy...


Thats not berardy is it?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1841787 said:


> My view for the night


Pierce??????


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1841790 said:


> Dmj out of medina/hamel


I doubt DMJ would be interested. But maybe they are.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1841789 said:


> Looks like a space shuttle


Just a pump panel. Looks harder to run than it really is.

Usually 5 minutes of excitement followed by hours of boredom


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1841797 said:


> Pierce??????


Custom fire.......


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1841798 said:


> I doubt DMJ would be interested. But maybe they are.


Worth a shot. Seem to still be in at csm everyday


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1841800 said:


> Custom fire.......


Waterous pump


----------



## TKLAWN

Hamelfire;1841799 said:


> Just a pump panel. Looks harder to run than it really is.
> 
> Usually 5 minutes of excitement followed by hours of boredom


Typical Friday night then?
That's what the wife says atleast.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1841801 said:


> Worth a shot. Seem to still be in at csm everyday


I'm sure they are still busy, not saying that. I'm just saying they are paving contractors and it takes a certain sized company to be interested in a small driveway project. I figured I would save Ryde the trouble. But again, maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1841802 said:


> Waterous pump


Sure is ......


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1841804 said:


> I'm sure they are still busy, not saying that. I'm just saying they are paving contractors and it takes a certain sized company to be interested in a small driveway project. I figured I would save Ryde the trouble. But again, maybe I'm wrong.


Have seen them tearing out drives all over the city this year. Not sure how busy they are, just thought throw a name to have him give a try to.


----------



## CityGuy

TKLAWN;1841803 said:


> Typical Friday night then?
> That's what the wife says atleast.


Not at this house. Just hours of boredom.


----------



## CityGuy

53 Cloudy.
Feels like 51


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1841795 said:


> Thats not berardy is it?


No... it's like Bergum or Berghum or something...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1841820 said:


> No... it's like Bergum or Berghum or something...


Eric Bergum? Concrete guy?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1841802 said:


> Waterous pump


Like there is any other option...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1841821 said:


> Eric Bergum? Concrete guy?


Different one


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1841822 said:


> Like there is any other option...


Hale.........


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1841809 said:


> Have seen them tearing out drives all over the city this year. Not sure how busy they are, just thought throw a name to have him give a try to.


Those are paving jobs. This is a patch( about a half ton @ 2") and sealcoat. Two different worlds in this business.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1841828 said:


> Those are paving jobs. This is a patch( about a half ton @ 2") and sealcoat. Two different worlds in this business.


True. But I know they do some patch work (at least for the city). They do trails and our parking lots for us.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1841824 said:


> Hale.........


I know... but... like I said... is there really any other option


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1841835 said:


> I know... but... like I said... is there really any other option


Not really. Waterous seems to be bullet proof.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1841799 said:


> Just a pump panel. Looks harder to run than it really is.
> 
> Usually 5 minutes of excitement followed by hours of boredom


Probably what you all would think about some of the farm equipment I use


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1841837 said:


> Not really. Waterous seems to be bullet proof.


Exactly :salute:


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1841843 said:


> Probably what you all would think about some of the farm equipment I use


I bet......!


----------



## Drakeslayer

jimslawnsnow;1841843 said:


> Probably what you all would think about some of the farm equipment I use


why do you farm?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Drakeslayer;1841883 said:


> why do you farm?


Why not? Why do you do what you do?


----------



## Polarismalibu

The extra power in the '15 ford is really notaciable when you race a '14. My old man kept saying it wouldn't make a difference so he jumped in the '14 to "prove a point" free tank of fuel for me now


----------



## Drakeslayer

jimslawnsnow;1841884 said:


> Why not? Why do you do what you do?


It was a simple question. Sorry you couldn't answer it. I thought you owned a lawn service. My bad. I didn't realize you owned a farm also.


----------



## Camden

I grew up on a farm. My dad did it for extra income and because he liked running equipment. I'm sure it's the reason why I enjoy operating machinery.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;1841886 said:


> It was a simple question. Sorry you couldn't answer it. I thought you owned a lawn service. My bad. I didn't realize you owned a farm also.


Jim can be rather defensive at times, I wouldn't take offense.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone else up for the eclipse? It's happening right now.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1841906 said:


> Anyone else up for the eclipse? It's happening right now.


Yup.

Pretty cool


----------



## CityGuy

42 Mostly clear


----------



## CityGuy

Off to st cloud today to drool over new iron. Will try to snap a few photos


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1841907 said:


> Yup.
> 
> Pretty cool


My 12 year old says he'd rather be back in bed.


----------



## SnowGuy73

40° clear calm.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1841912 said:


> 40° clear calm.


34°F here. No wonder I get more snow than you other guys.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light dew here.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1841918 said:


> Light dew here.


Decent amount here


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1841916 said:


> 34°F here. No wonder I get more snow than you other guys.


I'm about in the middle for temps at 38, but a lot farther south. But it feels warm out. Even have windows cracked. As I type this the birds are chirping like spring. It also smells like it


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1841905 said:


> Jim can be rather defensive at times, I wouldn't take offense.


Says the guy with all the answers


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;1841936 said:


> Says the guy with all the answers


You realize you just proved his point, right?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light frost in Eden prairie.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1841933 said:


> Decent amount here


It froze now I guess.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1841944 said:


> You realize you just proved his point, right?


Haha, what i was thinking


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Forgot who it was who's customer wants them to water plants all winter....

Just heard an ad for Renter's Warehouse where they do that for snowbirds. Mught want to look up their website and see if you can get an idea on what they would charge.


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;1841798 said:


> I doubt DMJ would be interested. But maybe they are.


Thanks Hamel and SSS. DMJ still owes a friend of mine a large amount of money so I'm going to pass. I also think it's to small for them. Has anyone ever used one of the franchises like Jet Black? I know they patch and sealcoat. I somehow got involved with a remodeler and homeowner on helping them get the driveway fixed and sealcoated after construction. I don't care who does its just want it done. I know it's getting late in the season.



SnowGuy73;1841945 said:


> Light frost in Eden prairie.


One of the toolbox handles on the truck was froze this morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1841960 said:


> One of the toolbox handles on the truck was froze this morning.


Wonderful. Bring it!


----------



## Camden

ryde307;1841960 said:


> Thanks Hamel and SSS. DMJ still owes a friend of mine a large amount of money so I'm going to pass. I also think it's to small for them. Has anyone ever used one of the franchises like Jet Black? I know they patch and sealcoat. I somehow got involved with a remodeler and homeowner on helping them get the driveway fixed and sealcoated after construction. I don't care who does its just want it done. I know it's getting late in the season.


Where's the place located? I'm good friends with a Jet Black franchise owner but he needs to stick to a certain territory. If your place is within his boundaries I can pass his info along.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1841936 said:


> Says the guy with all the answers


I'll be the first to admit I have no answers, hence all of my posts last winter.

I will admit I have alot of experiences, hence all of my posts last winter.

If you ever sat down and talked with me over lunch, you'd realize I was raised to help anyone and everyone.

I would never expect anyone to take what I say as gold, I don't even expect my own employees to do that, but take it as advisement, suggestions, expereince, whatever word you want to describe it.

If I know of something that benefitted me, I will let others know so they can succeed.

I would imagine after doing this for 25 years, I'm possibly one of the longer running businesses posting. I have a lot of issues pertaining to employees and figuring out those issues as I was completely solo for the first 18 years, only recently trying to run 7-10 employees, without really running 1 crew, then a couple more guys, then a couple more.

I have a hard time telling customers no, nor am I afraid to try something new, and that has gotten me in a bind before. That's again where I'll chime in with my experience, but still would expect the person to make their own decisions based on their own research, feedback, and ultimately gut feeling.

Virtually everything I've done is from scratch. If I can help someone skip a step of failure and succeed sooner, that brings me more joy/comfort than getting $300-400 check in the mail.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1841963 said:


> I'll be the first to admit I have no answers, hence all of my posts last winter.
> 
> I will admit I have alot of experiences, hence all of my posts last winter.
> 
> If you ever sat down and talked with me over lunch, you'd realize I was raised to help anyone and everyone.
> 
> I would never expect anyone to take what I say as gold, I don't even expect my own employees to do that, but take it as advisement, suggestions, expereince, whatever word you want to describe it.
> 
> If I know of something that benefitted me, I will let others know so they can succeed.
> 
> I would imagine after doing this for 25 years, I'm possibly one of the longer running businesses posting. I have a lot of issues pertaining to employees and figuring out those issues as I was completely solo for the first 18 years, only recently trying to run 7-10 employees, without really running 1 crew, then a couple more guys, then a couple more.
> 
> I have a hard time telling customers no, nor am I afraid to try something new, and that has gotten me in a bind before. That's again where I'll chime in with my experience, but still would expect the person to make their own decisions based on their own research, feedback, and ultimately gut feeling.
> 
> Virtually everything I've done is from scratch. If I can help someone skip a step of failure and succeed sooner, that brings me more joy/comfort than getting $300-400 check in the mail.


See below



LwnmwrMan22;1841905 said:


> Jim can be rather defensive at times, I wouldn't take offense.


And just for the record, Lawnmowerdude, I've never thought you've had any answers much less ALL of them. LOL! (Totally kidding...)

Anyway, who's pumped for the Wild game tonight???


----------



## ryde307

Camden;1841962 said:


> Where's the place located? I'm good friends with a Jet Black franchise owner but he needs to stick to a certain territory. If your place is within his boundaries I can pass his info along.


St Louis Park, MN I did just call someone that was reffered to me by another guy.


----------



## ryde307

Does anyone do Blowouts in Rodgers?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Guys got pulled over this morning.... just called

We will see what this is like.

Happy to have 5 guys sitting in a truck on the side of the road.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Inspectors are at the Blaine Watertower, in case anyone checks this before driving through the area.


----------



## BossPlow614

ryde307;1841972 said:


> Does anyone do Blowouts in Rodgers?


I'll send you a text. I have a buddy that does.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1841985 said:


> Inspectors are at the Blaine Watertower, in case anyone checks this before driving through the area.


The one one that looks like a mushroom? Had a couple buddies that lived just west of there. He got a DUI and refused to get his licence renewed. Think they got him a few times there.


----------



## djagusch

ryde307;1841972 said:


> Does anyone do Blowouts in Rodgers?


I was there 30 mins ago. Pm any info. I think cb is in the area alot though.


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;1841972 said:


> Does anyone do Blowouts in Rodgers?


Sending PM


----------



## Polarismalibu

ryde307;1841972 said:


> Does anyone do Blowouts in Rodgers?


CB is close to Rogers I'm sure he could help you out

Edit: He beat me to it I see


----------



## Polarismalibu

Got the plow on the new truck it can snow now!


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1842002 said:


> Got the plow on the new truck it can snow now!


Pictures or it didn't happen


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My driver didn't have his medical card with him, so he got a ticket.

He's already on probation, so now he's on his way to his probation officer.

They flagged my trailer, brakes were too weak, tire tread was too low on the passenger rear, so now my trailer sits.

Of course it's the enclosed with most of the equipment.

Oh well. Guess I gotta go to Menards, get a toilet, get that in, by that time hopefully they will be done at the Watertower so I can go grab it later.


----------



## BossPlow614

Snowman55, did you get my email?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1842005 said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen


I'm gonna dig it out tonight and hook it up make sure it all works


----------



## ryde307

Is anyone looking for a 9'2" Boss V plow. A friend is selling one in great shape it was used on a short route for 1 season and used for his drive for another. It has the mount, wiring, controller, and blade. It came off of a 2012 f350.


----------



## snowman55

bossplow just sent you an email,

lwmn be careful huge fine for moving a tagged trailer I would fix it before moving it. just my experience trying to save you money and headaches


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My guys locked up the trailer, left it in Blaine. Rather than just send them home, I send them to Lindstrom to help my guys finish mowing at my Sr. High.

They get to the guys at the school, check in with them, then say "we'll be back, we're going to go get lunch".

They've been sitting since 9:45 when they first got pulled over, it's 12:30, and rather than grab something to eat on the way to Lindstrom from Blaine, they will now go to lunch.

Shows how interested they are in getting the job done.

Gonna have a little talk tomorrow.


----------



## BossPlow614

ryde307;1842022 said:


> Is anyone looking for a 9'2" Boss V plow. A friend is selling one in great shape it was used on a short route for 1 season and used for his drive for another. It has the mount, wiring, controller, and blade. It came off of a 2012 f350.


If the mount is the same for a 2011 then I'm very interested.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1842027 said:


> My guys locked up the trailer, left it in Blaine. Rather than just send them home, I send them to Lindstrom to help my guys finish mowing at my Sr. High.
> 
> They get to the guys at the school, check in with them, then say "we'll be back, we're going to go get lunch".
> 
> They've been sitting since 9:45 when they first got pulled over, it's 12:30, and rather than grab something to eat on the way to Lindstrom from Blaine, they will now go to lunch.
> 
> Shows how interested they are in getting the job done.
> 
> Gonna have a little talk tomorrow.


Time for some heads to roll!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1842031 said:


> Time for some heads to roll!


That or time to drop 1/3 of the accounts, keep 1/2 the guys, pay them more and drop the crap (employees and accounts).


----------



## ryde307

BossPlow614;1842030 said:


> If the mount is the same for a 2011 then I'm very interested.


That I am not sure. You may have to call a dealer. I will talk with him and get you intouch.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Perfect mowing weather today.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1842030 said:


> If the mount is the same for a 2011 then I'm very interested.


It should be, same body style.


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1841967 said:


> See below
> 
> And just for the record, Lawnmowerdude, I've never thought you've had any answers much less ALL of them. LOL! (Totally kidding...)
> 
> Anyway, who's pumped for the Wild game tonight???


I think that's tomorrow night.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1842005 said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen


Agreed.....


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1842027 said:


> My guys locked up the trailer, left it in Blaine. Rather than just send them home, I send them to Lindstrom to help my guys finish mowing at my Sr. High.
> 
> They get to the guys at the school, check in with them, then say "we'll be back, we're going to go get lunch".
> 
> They've been sitting since 9:45 when they first got pulled over, it's 12:30, and rather than grab something to eat on the way to Lindstrom from Blaine, they will now go to lunch.
> 
> Shows how interested they are in getting the job done.
> 
> Gonna have a little talk tomorrow.


Sound like someone needs to look into the unemployment line


----------



## CityGuy

55 sunny
Little breeze


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1842041 said:


> I think that's tomorrow night.


It is......


----------



## BossPlow614

I am about to call 1and1 and scream at them for their email servers not working! Of all days when I need to get several bids emailed amongst other things that need to be emailed with being sick as can be & all I want to do is sleep. :realmad:


----------



## 60Grit

BossPlow614;1842030 said:


> If the mount is the same for a 2011 then I'm very interested.


Don't think it matters either way...but if it's the plow I'm thinking of, it's off a 2011 anyways.


----------



## Polarismalibu

New trucks all ready to go


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1842027 said:


> My guys locked up the trailer, left it in Blaine. Rather than just send them home, I send them to Lindstrom to help my guys finish mowing at my Sr. High.
> 
> They get to the guys at the school, check in with them, then say "we'll be back, we're going to go get lunch".
> 
> They've been sitting since 9:45 when they first got pulled over, it's 12:30, and rather than grab something to eat on the way to Lindstrom from Blaine, they will now go to lunch.
> 
> Shows how interested they are in getting the job done.
> 
> Gonna have a little talk tomorrow.


F!*#^@$ employees!


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1842057 said:


> New trucks all ready to go


Looking good.
Wideout?


----------



## CityGuy

56 sunny 
Beautiful out


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well.... got back to the truck, here's the report.


No medical card - driver citation, left it at home.

No daily inspection report - no citation

Failure to use/inspect safety equipment?? - no citation

Must have knowledge and comply with FMSC regulations - no citation

No fire extinguisher - not sure where that went, I had it in there when it was my daily driver

No triangles - no idea where those went, I had them in there when I drove it.

No DOT # 

Safety Chains not crossed

No hitch pin in place. Not sure where that is, we never unhook this trailer.

Broken cable taped together. Cable isn't taped together, it was too long, so we looped it up and taped it so it wouldn't drag on the road. 

Mowers weren't secure. It was in an enclosed trailer. If the accident is so bad the mowers come out of the enclosed trailer, straps ain't doing nothing.

Gas cans and blowers weren't strapped down in the enclosed trailer.

Didn't say anything about the push mower sitting in the box of the pickup with no straps on it.

One ticket was for the driver without the medical card.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1842073 said:


> Looking good.
> Wideout?


Yep it's a wideout


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1842050 said:


> I am about to call 1and1 and scream at them for their email servers not working! Of all days when I need to get several bids emailed amongst other things that need to be emailed with being sick as can be & all I want to do is sleep. :realmad:


What's 1and1?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1842076 said:


> Well.... got back to the truck, here's the report.
> 
> No medical card - driver citation, left it at home.
> 
> No daily inspection report - no citation
> 
> Failure to use/inspect safety equipment?? - no citation
> 
> Must have knowledge and comply with FMSC regulations - no citation
> 
> No fire extinguisher - not sure where that went, I had it in there when it was my daily driver
> 
> No triangles - no idea where those went, I had them in there when I drove it.
> 
> No DOT #
> 
> Safety Chains not crossed
> 
> No hitch pin in place. Not sure where that is, we never unhook this trailer.
> 
> Broken cable taped together. Cable isn't taped together, it was too long, so we looped it up and taped it so it wouldn't drag on the road.
> 
> Mowers weren't secure. It was in an enclosed trailer. If the accident is so bad the mowers come out of the enclosed trailer, straps ain't doing nothing.
> 
> Gas cans and blowers weren't strapped down in the enclosed trailer.
> 
> Didn't say anything about the push mower sitting in the box of the pickup with no straps on it.
> 
> One ticket was for the driver without the medical card.


Blowers not strapped?? What a joke!


----------



## CityGuy

Apparently the ebola guy in Texas died today. Part of me is glad ans the other part of me feels for the family


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1842076 said:


> Well.... got back to the truck, here's the report.
> 
> No medical card - driver citation, left it at home.
> 
> No daily inspection report - no citation
> 
> Failure to use/inspect safety equipment?? - no citation
> 
> Must have knowledge and comply with FMSC regulations - no citation
> 
> No fire extinguisher - not sure where that went, I had it in there when it was my daily driver
> 
> No triangles - no idea where those went, I had them in there when I drove it.
> 
> No DOT #
> 
> Safety Chains not crossed
> 
> No hitch pin in place. Not sure where that is, we never unhook this trailer.
> 
> Broken cable taped together. Cable isn't taped together, it was too long, so we looped it up and taped it so it wouldn't drag on the road.
> 
> Mowers weren't secure. It was in an enclosed trailer. If the accident is so bad the mowers come out of the enclosed trailer, straps ain't doing nothing.
> 
> Gas cans and blowers weren't strapped down in the enclosed trailer.
> 
> Didn't say anything about the push mower sitting in the box of the pickup with no straps on it.
> 
> One ticket was for the driver without the medical card.


What is fmsc


----------



## TKLAWN

Lwnmwrman, sounds like you got off easy.

Why did they let them look inside the enclosed trailer?


----------



## NorthernProServ

Hamelfire;1842083 said:


> What is fmsc


Federal Motor Carrier Safety Administration

Or safety carrier


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1842076 said:


> Well.... got back to the truck, here's the report.
> 
> No medical card - driver citation, left it at home.
> 
> No daily inspection report - no citation
> 
> Failure to use/inspect safety equipment?? - no citation
> 
> Must have knowledge and comply with FMSC regulations - no citation
> 
> No fire extinguisher - not sure where that went, I had it in there when it was my daily driver
> 
> No triangles - no idea where those went, I had them in there when I drove it.
> 
> No DOT #
> 
> Safety Chains not crossed
> 
> No hitch pin in place. Not sure where that is, we never unhook this trailer.
> 
> Broken cable taped together. Cable isn't taped together, it was too long, so we looped it up and taped it so it wouldn't drag on the road.
> 
> Mowers weren't secure. It was in an enclosed trailer. If the accident is so bad the mowers come out of the enclosed trailer, straps ain't doing nothing.
> 
> Gas cans and blowers weren't strapped down in the enclosed trailer.
> 
> Didn't say anything about the push mower sitting in the box of the pickup with no straps on it.
> 
> One ticket was for the driver without the medical card.


What a list...that blows.....


----------



## NorthernProServ

Which one of you is sticking yard signs all over the place for $40.00 Sprinkler blowouts.


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1842079 said:


> What's 1and1?


They're the host company I have my website & company email accounts with.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

NorthernProServ;1842091 said:


> Which one of you is sticking yard signs all over the place for $40.00 Sprinkler blowouts.


Those must be mine. But they should say $10.00 Stupid printers at the sign company got it wrong. I show up with my bike pump with a special fitting on the end.


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ;1842087 said:


> Federal Motor Carrier Safety Administration
> 
> Or safety carrier


And they do what?


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ;1842091 said:


> Which one of you is sticking yard signs all over the place for $40.00 Sprinkler blowouts.


Not this guy.

Bet its a fly by night making a quick buck


----------



## CityGuy

MNPLOWCO;1842095 said:


> Those must be mine. But they should say $10.00 Stupid printers at the sign company got it wrong. I show up with my bike pump with a special fitting on the end.


Haha.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1842096 said:


> And they do what?


Give the CVI extra power they don't need.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1842099 said:


> Give the CVI extra power they don't need.


Ahhh I see


----------



## CityGuy

Hey quality how did the interview go? Or is it tonight


----------



## CityGuy

55 Mostly sunny


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

About the whole looking in the trailer deal. Anyone know where the law is so I can challenge that the next time we are pulled over?

Funny part??? They never checked the trailer brakes I've been told.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Lotta people picking up trailers right now. 

Guess I have a project for tomorrow.

Good thing I didn't sell the trailer I bought earlier this year.


----------



## CityGuy

So I was just reading on fb that a car drove down a closed portion of 101 between wayzata and Minnetonka, and was hit by a backhoe. 

I really want to know what makes people think that they are immune to thesesigns or that it doesn't apply to them or???

What makes them so special? 
The signs are up for their safety along with anyone working on the road.

Idiot.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1842103 said:


> About the whole looking in the fttrailer deal. Anyone know where the law is so I can challenge that the next time we are pulled over?
> 
> Funny part??? They never checked the trailer brakes I've been told.


State auditor office then search box


----------



## CityGuy

I think my lawn finally stopped growing.


----------



## CityGuy

Well were off to meet the pregnancy coordinator what ever that is.
Guess I'll find out.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1842091 said:


> Which one of you is sticking yard signs all over the place for $40.00 Sprinkler blowouts.


Not this guy... i have noticed the signs have been creeping up in price year to year... at least in my neck of the woods... so that's nice...


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1842101 said:


> Hey quality how did the interview go? Or is it tonight


Good i think, new two of the guys doing the interview. I did get the boiling water temp wrong on the aptitude test though lol.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1842103 said:


> About the whole looking in the trailer deal. Anyone know where the law is so I can challenge that the next time we are pulled over?
> 
> Funny part??? They never checked the trailer brakes I've been told.


They have the right to look inside any trailer. even if it is a semi trailer that is a sealed load they can cut the seals and put there's on it.


----------



## Drakeslayer

NorthernProServ;1842091 said:


> Which one of you is sticking yard signs all over the place for $40.00 Sprinkler blowouts.


Got mine done for $35. 6 zones.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Beef, it's what for dinner.


----------



## Green Grass

NorthernProServ;1842127 said:


> Beef, it's what for dinner.


Arbys is what's for dinner.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1842133 said:


> Arbys is what's for dinner.


Same here.


----------



## CityGuy

51 Mostly sunny


----------



## CityGuy

Well that was a waste of my time. Could have been burning a house with Green. 

Handed us a book asked if we had any qquestions, told us nurse will be in touch to schedule appointments.


----------



## albhb3

Hamelfire;1842139 said:


> Well that was a waste of my time. Could have been burning a house with Green.
> 
> Handed us a book asked if we had any qquestions, told us nurse will be in touch to schedule appointments.


We did the same thing yup that was fun watched the paint dry... where was yours at we went to burnsville...


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;1842141 said:


> We did the same thing yup that was fun watched the paint dry... where was yours at we went to burnsville...


Buffalo Hospital


----------



## albhb3

Green Grass;1842121 said:


> They have the right to look inside any trailer. even if it is a semi trailer that is a sealed load they can cut the seals and put there's on it.


well unless your one of the lucky ones running team for the gubmint then you dont even stop at the scales just fuel and go unmarked trucks and all


----------



## Green Grass

albhb3;1842144 said:


> well unless your one of the lucky ones running team for the gubmint then you dont even stop at the scales just fuel and go unmarked trucks and all


that's a little different.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1842161 said:


> that's a little different.


You're a little different weirdo! 

I'm bored and I'm secretly trying to start some controversy. Don't take it personal.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1842164 said:


> You're a little different weirdo!
> 
> I'm bored and I'm secretly trying to start some controversy. Don't take it personal.


Interesting......


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1842166 said:


> Interesting......


I don't think its going to work.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1842168 said:


> I don't think its going to work.


Quiet night..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1842164 said:


> You're a little different weirdo!
> 
> I'm bored and I'm secretly trying to start some controversy. Don't take it personal.


Where were you this morning?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1842175 said:


> Where were you this morning?


I was very busy today and hardly had a chance to look at my phone. I felt left out after reading everything so I thought I would try to get Green going. I heard he's a little sensitive.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1842164 said:


> You're a little different weirdo!
> 
> I'm bored and I'm secretly trying to start some controversy. Don't take it personal.


duh I am a goalie


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1842177 said:


> I was very busy today and hardly had a chance to look at my phone. I felt left out after reading everything so I thought I would try to get Green going. I heard he's a little sensitive.


Sensitive about my beer.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1842182 said:


> duh I am a goalie


Ok, Mr. Bryzgalamolamov.



Green Grass;1842183 said:


> Sensitive about my beer.


I bet you throw a fit when your mountains aren't a different color!


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1842193 said:


> Ok, Mr. Bryzgalamolamov.
> 
> I bet you throw a fit when your mountains aren't a different color!


My mountains better be blue!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

At least this wasn't my guys....










3 other pickups pulled in at 5 pm and drove off with trailers.

If the cops really cared about safety, they would post someone to make sure the equipment was either towed out, or fixed before it left the parking lot.


----------



## Camden

Hamelfire;1842041 said:


> I think that's tomorrow night.


You are correct!

Just like other things in my life, I was premature.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1842203 said:


> At least this wasn't my guys....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 other pickups pulled in at 5 pm and drove off with trailers.
> 
> If the cops really cared about safety, they would post someone to make sure the equipment was either towed out, or fixed before it left the parking lot.


Rough neighborhood!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1842203 said:


> At least this wasn't my guys....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 other pickups pulled in at 5 pm and drove off with trailers.
> 
> If the cops really cared about safety, they would post someone to make sure the equipment was either towed out, or fixed before it left the parking lot.


What could have been wrong with the wheel? Bald tire or something?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1842207 said:


> Rough neighborhood!


You were supposed to say it looks like sss's neighborhood.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1842209 said:


> What could have been wrong with the wheel? Bald tire or something?


That's what I would think, not enough tread on a steering tire. Either that or a cracked rim.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1842214 said:


> You were supposed to say it looks like sss's neighborhood.


No cement blocks. Still had the jack there.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1842218 said:


> No cement blocks. Still had the jack there.


That is how we know it is not SSS hood


----------



## Drakeslayer

Peanut butter? Mmmmmmmmm!!!!


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1842217 said:


> That's what I would think, not enough tread on a steering tire. Either that or a cracked rim.


But he was able to drive to the checkpoint.....


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;1842221 said:


> Peanut butter? Mmmmmmmmm!!!!


Dinner??......


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1842221 said:


> Peanut butter? Mmmmmmmmm!!!!


Nice kill! !!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BTW, inspectors didn't say anything about the 2 gallon sprayers, cement blocks or that 30" Toro pushmower in the box of the truck, none of which were strapped down.

If they are so concerned with stuff locked in an enclosed trailer, or a fire extinguisher that is wedged under a seat instead of screwed down on a bracket, why aren't they concerned with the stuff that's just randomly in the box of a pickup with no topper?


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;1842227 said:


> Dinner??......


Only the tenderloins! Bacon wrapped on the holland grill.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;1842224 said:


> But he was able to drive to the checkpoint.....


Right. Pretty sure they weren't mowing the grass at the water twoer and the CVI pulled up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;1842221 said:


> Peanut butter? Mmmmmmmmm!!!!


Looks like he's got a big long tan tongue trying to lick the cheese.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1842221 said:


> Peanut butter? Mmmmmmmmm!!!!


Is that its eyeball protruding out???? Thats kinda gross. I hate cafeing mice. Haven't had any for awhile.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1842203 said:


> At least this wasn't my guys....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 other pickups pulled in at 5 pm and drove off with trailers.
> 
> If the cops really cared about safety, they would post someone to make sure the equipment was either towed out, or fixed before it left the parking lot.


I know what company that was!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1842236 said:


> Is that its eyeball protruding out???? Thats kinda gross. I hate cafeing mice. Haven't had any for awhile.


I don't think "cafeing" should have been used there.

I'm mentally insterting all of the words that "cafeing" would replace, and you sir, have issues.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1842239 said:


> I know what company that was!


They've been at the Waterpark in Duluth 3 different times I was there.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1842241 said:


> I don't think "cafeing" should have been used there.
> 
> I'm mentally insterting all of the words that "cafeing" would replace, and you sir, have issues.


Sounds like you have the issues lol


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1842241 said:


> I don't think "cafeing" should have been used there.
> 
> I'm mentally insterting all of the words that "cafeing" would replace, and you sir, have issues.


Haha!!!!!!!:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1842242 said:


> They've been at the Waterpark in Duluth 3 different times I was there.


Maybe they go All across America


----------



## SSS Inc.

The old Jingle "All American Recreation, All we sell is FUN!" Keeps going through my head.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Polarismalibu;1842248 said:


> Maybe they go All across America


My first thought


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1842248 said:


> Maybe they go All across America


Didn't know lwmr drove fords


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1842241 said:


> I don't think "cafeing" should have been used there.
> 
> I'm mentally insterting all of the words that "cafeing" would replace, and you sir, have issues.


Oh Yeah!!!!!!! Not as many issues as your trailer!:waving:


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1842203 said:


> At least this wasn't my guys....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 other pickups pulled in at 5 pm and drove off with trailers.
> 
> If the cops really cared about safety, they would post someone to make sure the equipment was either towed out, or fixed before it left the parking lot.


Looks like AAA All American...


----------



## Drakeslayer

Quick 3 man limit in ND. I'm in a killin mood right now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1842255 said:


> Oh Yeah!!!!!!! Not as many issues as your trailer!:waving:


If common sense would come into play, there wouldn't be as many issues.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1842027 said:


> My guys locked up the trailer, left it in Blaine. Rather than just send them home, I send them to Lindstrom to help my guys finish mowing at my Sr. High.
> 
> They get to the guys at the school, check in with them, then say "we'll be back, we're going to go get lunch".
> 
> They've been sitting since 9:45 when they first got pulled over, it's 12:30, and rather than grab something to eat on the way to Lindstrom from Blaine, they will now go to lunch.
> 
> Shows how interested they are in getting the job done.
> 
> Gonna have a little talk tomorrow.


They should go work for the city. Would fit right in.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1842263 said:


> If common sense would come into play, there wouldn't be as many issues.


I 100% agree. We had one of the inspectors make us use a rope to tie every last little thing to the bed of a truck once. It looked liked a spider web but they let the guys go. I had a real nice guy make me sweep the deck of a trailer off with a snow brush.(it was summer). He thought it was dirty. This was the same guy that wanted to take me to the police station. Not sure if I have shared that story or not.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1842269 said:


> I 100% agree. We had one of the inspectors make us use a rope to tie every last little thing to the bed of a truck once. It looked liked a spider web but they let the guys go. I had a real nice guy make me sweep the deck of a trailer off with a snow brush.(it was summer). He thought it was dirty. This was the same guy that wanted to take me to the police station. Not sure if I have shared that story or not.


Why did he want to take you to the station?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1842269 said:


> I 100% agree. We had one of the inspectors make us use a rope to tie every last little thing to the bed of a truck once. It looked liked a spider web but they let the guys go. I had a real nice guy make me sweep the deck of a trailer off with a snow brush.(it was summer). He thought it was dirty. This was the same guy that wanted to take me to the police station. Not sure if I have shared that story or not.


Yeah, then today they say nothing about the stuff in the back of my truck, but write up the blowers and mowers that aren't strapped down in the trailer.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Anyone else worried about snowguy? He hasn't checked in lately.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1842272 said:


> Why did he want to take you to the station?


Loooonnnnngggggg story but the guy was as a$$ from the get go. It was an Osseo cop and he had a Rookie with him and I'm pretty sure he was trying to show the new guy how much power he had. From the get go he was all over me. Every answer I gave to his questions he twisted it into how I wasn't cooperating. It started with him telling me I wasn't wearing a seatbelt which I 100% honestly was wearing. From that point on it went downhill. Towards the end he was screaming in my face to get out of the truck he was hauling me in. I called him out that this is a fine way to train the new officer and he backed way off. You could tell by the new guy's body language that he was on my side the whole time. I know several officers and they are good guys, this was that one bad apple you hear about on the news every so often. I wish I had had a video of the whole ordeal. Pretty sure this guy wouldn't have a job anymore. I am also pretty sure had I not mentioned that the other cop is watching all this I would have been in the back of a squad at some point.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Drakeslayer;1842274 said:


> Anyone else worried about snowguy? He hasn't checked in lately.


He's been watching I'm sure


----------



## qualitycut

Geez both jobs for the rest of the week canceled and said they want to wait till spring now. One even has a 25% deposit down


----------



## Drakeslayer

jimslawnsnow;1842285 said:


> He's been watching I'm sure


Watching what.....


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1842289 said:


> Geez both jobs for the rest of the week canceled and said they want to wait till spring now. One even has a 25% deposit down


That happens. Just make sure to keep the 25%.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Drakeslayer;1842292 said:


> Watching what.....


You....................


----------



## qualitycut

http://rmn.craigslist.org/bfs/4661111969.html


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1842297 said:


> http://rmn.craigslist.org/bfs/4661111969.html


I take it they are selling the idea? Why don't they pantend it, then sell the patened


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1842297 said:


> http://rmn.craigslist.org/bfs/4661111969.html


It'd be interesting to see what patent he holds. Lots of companies make pull plows.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1842299 said:


> It'd be interesting to see what patent he holds. Lots of companies make pull plows.


Yea thats what i was wondering.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1842283 said:


> Loooonnnnngggggg story but the guy was as a$$ from the get go. It was an Osseo cop and he had a Rookie with him and I'm pretty sure he was trying to show the new guy how much power he had. From the get go he was all over me. Every answer I gave to his questions he twisted it into how I wasn't cooperating. It started with him telling me I wasn't wearing a seatbelt which I 100% honestly was wearing. From that point on it went downhill. Towards the end he was screaming in my face to get out of the truck he was hauling me in. I called him out that this is a fine way to train the new officer and he backed way off. You could tell by the new guy's body language that he was on my side the whole time. I know several officers and they are good guys, this was that one bad apple you hear about on the news every so often. I wish I had had a video of the whole ordeal. Pretty sure this guy wouldn't have a job anymore. I am also pretty sure had I not mentioned that the other cop is watching all this I would have been in the back of a squad at some point.


That's Osseo for you...


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1842283 said:


> Loooonnnnngggggg story but the guy was as a$$ from the get go. It was an Osseo cop and he had a Rookie with him and I'm pretty sure he was trying to show the new guy how much power he had. From the get go he was all over me. Every answer I gave to his questions he twisted it into how I wasn't cooperating. It started with him telling me I wasn't wearing a seatbelt which I 100% honestly was wearing. From that point on it went downhill. Towards the end he was screaming in my face to get out of the truck he was hauling me in. I called him out that this is a fine way to train the new officer and he backed way off. You could tell by the new guy's body language that he was on my side the whole time. I know several officers and they are good guys, this was that one bad apple you hear about on the news every so often. I wish I had had a video of the whole ordeal. Pretty sure this guy wouldn't have a job anymore. I am also pretty sure had I not mentioned that the other cop is watching all this I would have been in the back of a squad at some point.


I grew up just a mile north of downtown Osseo. My parents still live there. I probably know exactly what officer you are talking about. Osseo always is looking for stupid things to nail people for. And the dot is always at the ice arena on 81. I had a Osseo officer chase me down into a bank when the has the dot at the ice arena. He was 3-4 blocks ahead of me past a traffic light and I saw him pull over so I took a left and pulled punched it to pull into the bank and before I could stop in the lot he was behind me.

He was a rude as cafe the entire time. Tried to tell me my trailer was to big for my truck and I'm going to get a citation for it and impound my trailer. He led me to the ice arena got my dot inspection all was good but a cracked safety triangle and they shut me down for it. Lucky the guy was somewhat cool to turn his back and let my buddy drive the truck away.

Long story short avoid Osseo cops


----------



## SnowGuy73

Beautiful night!

Big full moon.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1842274 said:


> Anyone else worried about snowguy? He hasn't checked in lately.


I'm ok drake.

Been a busy night for bs fire calls!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

30F

Dark, regular moon


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wait, no. 28. 

Probably should have brought the sprayer in last night. Didn't realize it was supposed to freeze this much. 

Looks like a nice warming trend for next week though.


----------



## CityGuy

35 and clear


----------



## CityGuy

37 and clear


----------



## CityGuy

Wild home opener tonight.
Game on nbcsp.
Who else is pumped up?


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1842203 said:


> At least this wasn't my guys....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 other pickups pulled in at 5 pm and drove off with trailers.
> 
> If the cops really cared about safety, they would post someone to make sure the equipment was either towed out, or fixed before it left the parking lot.


Sounds about right


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1842244 said:


> Sounds like you have the issues lol


Don't we all have our issues? Lol.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1842236 said:


> Is that its eyeball protruding out???? Thats kinda gross. I hate cafeing mice. Haven't had any for awhile.


Surprised I haven't seen any living out in gods country.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1842252 said:


> The old Jingle "All American Recreation, All we sell is FUN!" Keeps going through my head.


Sounds interesting lol.

I hate when thar happens happens.


----------



## CityGuy

djagusch;1842268 said:


> They should go work for the city. Would fit right in.


Nah. Have to learn to **** the dog more.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1842269 said:


> I 100% agree. We had one of the inspectors make us use a rope to tie every last little thing to the bed of a truck once. It looked liked a spider web but they let the guys go. I had a real nice guy make me sweep the deck of a trailer off with a snow brush.(it was summer). He thought it was dirty. This was the same guy that wanted to take me to the police station. Not sure if I have shared that story or not.


Please share with the class.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1842273 said:


> Yeah, then today they say nothing about the stuff in the back of my truck, but write up the blowers and mowers that aren't strapped down in the trailer.


Diffret interpretation of the rules. They seem to get on diffrent kicks at different times.


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like a nice weekend. Temps in the 60's


----------



## CityGuy

Traffic girl on 4 is easy on the eye's.





Looking good today.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1842312 said:


> I grew up just a mile north of downtown Osseo. My parents still live there. I probably know exactly what officer you are talking about. Osseo always is looking for stupid things to nail people for. And the dot is always at the ice arena on 81. I had a Osseo officer chase me down into a bank when the has the dot at the ice arena. He was 3-4 blocks ahead of me past a traffic light and I saw him pull over so I took a left and pulled punched it to pull into the bank and before I could stop in the lot he was behind me.
> 
> He was a rude as cafe the entire time. Tried to tell me my trailer was to big for my truck and I'm going to get a citation for it and impound my trailer. He led me to the ice arena got my dot inspection all was good but a cracked safety triangle and they shut me down for it. Lucky the guy was somewhat cool to turn his back and let my buddy drive the truck away.
> 
> Long story short avoid Osseo cops


What a jack ass. They all think that they are dot inspectors because they took a 2 hour class.


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1842350 said:


> Traffic girl on 4 is easy on the eye's.
> 
> Looking good today.


The glasses make her look so professional today.


----------



## CityGuy

37 clear
Feels like 34


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1842182 said:


> duh I am a goalie


That explains a lot. Lol.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1842118 said:


> Good i think, new two of the guys doing the interview. I did get the boiling water temp wrong on the aptitude test though lol.


Good to hear. Let you know if I hear anything from my buddy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

34° calm clear.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1842076 said:


> Well.... got back to the truck, here's the report.
> 
> No medical card - driver citation, left it at home.
> 
> No daily inspection report - no citation
> 
> Failure to use/inspect safety equipment?? - no citation
> 
> Must have knowledge and comply with FMSC regulations - no citation
> 
> No fire extinguisher - not sure where that went, I had it in there when it was my daily driver
> 
> No triangles - no idea where those went, I had them in there when I drove it.
> 
> No DOT #
> 
> Safety Chains not crossed
> 
> No hitch pin in place. Not sure where that is, we never unhook this trailer.
> 
> Broken cable taped together. Cable isn't taped together, it was too long, so we looped it up and taped it so it wouldn't drag on the road.
> 
> Mowers weren't secure. It was in an enclosed trailer. If the accident is so bad the mowers come out of the enclosed trailer, straps ain't doing nothing.
> 
> Gas cans and blowers weren't strapped down in the enclosed trailer.
> 
> Didn't say anything about the push mower sitting in the box of the pickup with no straps on it.
> 
> One ticket was for the driver without the medical card.


I was told this last spring when I re did mine that the cards are going away and that it was going to be part of your driverlicense. 
Wonderr No need for a separate caranymore.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1842360 said:


> 34° calm clear.


Your alive.....

Thought you fell off the earth.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1841911 said:


> My 12 year old says he'd rather be back in bed.


I am usually up by 530 everyday everyday. It was something I thought I may not get to see that again.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1842364 said:


> Your alive.....
> 
> Thought you fell off the earth.


Nope.........


----------



## CityGuy

So now the airports are going to take people's temps at the airports. As if the lines aren't long enough. 
Not to mention if you don't do it to everyone isn't that profiling?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1842369 said:


> Nope.........


Man of few words.


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1842372 said:


> Man of few words.


Its the deeper meaning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1842372 said:


> Man of few words.


Its early..


----------



## CityGuy

Snow how we looking for the thanksgiving goal


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1842374 said:


> Its early..


Wipe the crud from your eyes.


----------



## CityGuy

Kemper gets the start tonight. Guess we will see what he's got.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1842375 said:


> Snow how we looking for the thanksgiving goal


Not sure.

We need 180 posts a day to be at 90k by Halloween.


----------



## CityGuy

37 clear 
Feels like 36


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1842380 said:


> Not sure.
> 
> We need 180 posts a day to be at 90k by Halloween.


Well I am giving it everything I can.


----------



## CityGuy

Were at 85711.

85712 now with this post.


----------



## CityGuy

4781 posts to go after this one.


----------



## CityGuy

Skeleton crew at work today. This should be interesting.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1842387 said:


> Skeleton crew at work today. This should be interesting.


Everyone in st cloud?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1842388 said:


> Everyone in st cloud?


Nope streets all went yesterday. Not sure where they all are.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1842389 said:


> Nope streets all went yesterday. Not sure where they all are.


Ah............


----------



## SnowGuy73

Frost.......


----------



## CityGuy

Ah great.
More training.
Chaining down and straps.
This should be boring.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1842203 said:


> At least this wasn't my guys....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 other pickups pulled in at 5 pm and drove off with trailers.
> 
> If the cops really cared about safety, they would post someone to make sure the equipment was either towed out, or fixed before it left the parking lot.


I know whose truck that is!


----------



## Camden

Hamelfire;1842378 said:


> Kemper gets the start tonight. Guess we will see what he's got.


I hadn't heard this. That's good news, Backstrom is terrible.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1842242 said:


> They've been at the Waterpark in Duluth 3 different times I was there.


I have seen them in Longville where my cabin is 2 years ago on the 4th.


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1842400 said:


> I know whose truck that is!


I'm sure anyone can figure it out being the dot number and most of the phone number are visible....


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1842350 said:


> Traffic girl on 4 is easy on the eye's.
> 
> Looking good today.


Indeed she is/was!


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1842405 said:


> I'm sure anyone can figure it out being the dot number and most of the phone number are visible....


I was able to tell without evening look at that into detail. I recognize their trucks anywhere, usually because the owner(s) stare at my truck & trailer whenever we see each other on the road. 
I did drive by the sting yesterday and saw their truck & trailer there as well as LMN's among others too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1842411 said:


> I was able to tell without evening look at that into detail. I recognized their trucks anywhere, usually because the owner(s) stare at my truck & trailer whenever we see each other on the road.
> I did drive by the sting yesterday and saw their truck & trailer there as well as LMN's among others too.


Nice.

The only thing I've received from an inspection was a warning for a cracked windshield.


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1842403 said:


> I hadn't heard this. That's good news, Backstrom is terrible.


True.....

8 pm start


----------



## CityGuy

Training is about as dry as can be


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1842408 said:


> Indeed she is/was!


She is no Nataly but not bad either.


----------



## CityGuy

36 and clear


----------



## CityGuy

This guy is so wrong about lockout tag out its not even funny


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1842412 said:


> Nice.
> 
> The only thing I've received from an inspection was a warning for a cracked windshield.


Should get that fixed.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1842420 said:


> Should get that fixed.


That was about 12 years ago.

Maintain your stuff and follow the laws/rules and a guy has nothing to worry about.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1842420 said:


> Should get that fixed.


He did then cancelled his insurance


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1842422 said:


> He did then cancelled his insurance


Different vehicle.


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1842417 said:


> She is no Nataly but not bad either.


She's up there but I still think Lauren takes the win.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1842422 said:


> He did then cancelled his insurance


I like that picture you posted on facebook the other day. Cool shot of the station.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1842426 said:


> I like that picture you posted on facebook the other day. Cool shot of the station.


Thank you it was fire prevention stuff at the station.


----------



## Polarismalibu

The scale is open on 10 in elk river


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1842427 said:


> Thank you it was fire prevention stuff at the station.


I like it!


----------



## wenzelosllc

SSS Inc.;1841774 said:


> I believe you are correct or close to being correct. We make all of ours 2" tall.


2" is the standard for something like 75' viz in the sign industry. Saw it somewhere once when I was designing my graphics.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1842421 said:


> That was about 12 years ago.
> 
> Maintain your stuff and follow the laws/rules and a guy has nothing to worry about.


Very true.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1842427 said:


> Thank you it was fire prevention stuff at the station.


Nice pic....


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1842421 said:


> That was about 12 years ago.
> 
> Maintain your stuff and follow the laws/rules and a guy has nothing to worry about.


Exactly....unless you're in osseo then all bets are off. Or you get the bald guy with glasses that give me the death stare every time I go by him. Last time he got me he couldn't find anything and tried to ticket me because my doctor signed below the line he was supposed to.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1842400 said:


> I know whose truck that is!


So do i, after googling the number, good job lwmr on leaving that on.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1842443 said:


> Exactly....unless you're in osseo then all bets are off. Or you get the bald guy with glasses that give me the death stare every time I go by him. Last time he got me he couldn't find anything and tried to ticket me because my doctor signed below the line he was supposed to.


Hahahahah!

What an ass!


----------



## SnowGuy73

That reminds me, I have to get my recertification by mid November.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1842444 said:


> So do i, after googling the number, good job lwmr on leaving that on.


That's pretty much why the info is there, so someone can google it.

The fact it was sitting broadside to Hwy 10 so 30,000 people driving by all afternoon, yeah, the 100? people that read this thread are going to care?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1842443 said:


> Exactly....unless you're in osseo then all bets are off. Or you get the bald guy with glasses that give me the death stare every time I go by him. Last time he got me he couldn't find anything and tried to ticket me because my doctor signed below the line he was supposed to.


Two cards ago, the doctor signed the wrong date, somewhere it said the card was good for a year instead of two.

CVI was busting my chops asking why the doctor did that???

I didn't know, didn't even look at the card. CVI was insinuating I faked the health card.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1842454 said:


> That's pretty much why the info is there, so someone can google it.
> 
> The fact it was sitting broadside to Hwy 10 so 30,000 people driving by all afternoon, yeah, the 100? people that read this thread are going to care?


Lol take it easy jim


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1842456 said:


> Two cards ago, the doctor signed the wrong date, somewhere it said the card was good for a year instead of two.
> 
> CVI was busting my chops asking why the doctor did that???
> 
> I didn't know, didn't even look at the card. CVI was insinuating I faked the health card.


Mines only valid for a year, had high blood pressure last time i was there.


----------



## Camden

Is there a weight limit for trailers that have surge brakes? I bought a 7k trailer at the auction last week and I was just at a tire shop with it where the guy said it needs electric brakes. 

I've never heard of that but I'm far from an expert on those things so maybe one of you know....?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1842452 said:


> That reminds me, I have to get my recertification by mid November.


Crap me two


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1842466 said:


> Is there a weight limit for trailers that have surge brakes? I bought a 7k trailer at the auction last week and I was just at a tire shop with it where the guy said it needs electric brakes.
> 
> I've never heard of that but I'm far from an expert on those things so maybe one of you know....?


I'm not sure. But I do know lano equipment has a skid trailer with surge breaks that's rated at 10k so I'm guessing its legal. Again I'm just guessing thou.


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;1842466 said:


> Is there a weight limit for trailers that have surge brakes? I bought a 7k trailer at the auction last week and I was just at a tire shop with it where the guy said it needs electric brakes.
> 
> I've never heard of that but I'm far from an expert on those things so maybe one of you know....?


I think all new trailers have to have electric but older trailers are grandfathered in


----------



## Camden

It didn't make sense to me. Why would the state buy a trailer that's non-compliant? Or better yet, why would Felling produce a trailer that's non-compliant?


----------



## snowman55

just finished new salt bin time to start loading it.


----------



## qualitycut

I thought anything with 2 axles needed to have breaks


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1842503 said:


> I thought anything with 2 axles needed to have breaks


Surge breaks are breaks.


----------



## SnowGuy73

snowman55;1842500 said:


> just finished new salt bin time to start loading it.
> View attachment 137546


Looks great!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;1842500 said:


> just finished new salt bin time to start loading it.
> View attachment 137546


You wanna wholesale salt?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1842463 said:


> Lol take it easy jim


Jeez.........


----------



## snowman55

something I am thinking about it, question is can I get enough. I have been working all summer on getting enough allocated for myself. no easy task this year. Price is way up and have been told it might all go away if we start out with cold and snowy December.


----------



## cbservicesllc

snowman55;1842500 said:


> just finished new salt bin time to start loading it.
> View attachment 137546


Nice! ......


----------



## cbservicesllc

No posts in an hour? Is plowsite broken?

Edit: It works...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1842535 said:


> No posts in an hour? Is plowsite broken?
> 
> Edit: It works...


Alllllways!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1842537 said:


> Alllllways!


I need some reading material during blowouts here people!


----------



## SnowGuy73

I got nothing.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

I could make something up...


----------



## SSS Inc.

I'm at taco bell waiting for chili cheese burritos. Does that help?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1842544 said:


> I'm at taco bell waiting for chili cheese burritos. Does that help?


We tried....


----------



## Camden

snowman55;1842516 said:


> something I am thinking about it, question is can I get enough. I have been working all summer on getting enough allocated for myself. no easy task this year. Price is way up and have been told it might all go away if we start out with cold and snowy December.


I know a guy 85 miles up the road from you on highway 10 that has stocked up quite a bit. Just bring cash and he'll take good care of you


----------



## cbservicesllc

Okay... not to be critical... but I think I'd fire my crew if they parked on a customer's lawn... or in this case, the customer's neighbor's lawn!








EDIT: No... it's not Lwnmwrman's crew...


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1842544 said:


> I'm at taco bell waiting for chili cheese burritos. Does that help?


Oh man I want a Chili Cheese Burrito...


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1842544 said:


> I'm at taco bell waiting for chili cheese burritos. Does that help?


Dang now I'm hungry


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1842558 said:


> Okay... not to be critical... but I think I'd fire my crew if they parked on a customer's lawn... or in this case, the customer's neighbor's lawn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: No... it's not Lwnmwrman's crew...


Nice........


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone care to ballpark this for me, lost the bid. 3.5 tall by 70 long wall on property line. Chilton stone on property line can't go in neighbors yard and about 5 feet between house and wall.


----------



## snowman55

$12000 give or take


----------



## CityGuy

52 and sunny


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1842565 said:


> Anyone care to ballpark this for me, lost the bid. 3.5 tall by 70 long wall on property line. Chilton stone on property line can't go in neighbors yard and about 5 feet between house and wall.


I would be closer to 14,500 more or less. Depends on accesss and digout I guess. Chilton isn't very fun to work with sometimes..


----------



## cbservicesllc

snowman55;1842573 said:


> $12000 give or take


Sounds about middle of the road... I'll agree


----------



## qualitycut

snowman55;1842573 said:


> $12000 give or take


I was a at 11250. Trying to get the price it went for.


----------



## qualitycut

It was for my contractor and the invesror is new so he got bids himself. Part of me hopes the botch the wall.


----------



## qualitycut

Guy in inver grove has a full mn wild vehicle wrap on his f150.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Sounds like AP is going back to jail


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1842558 said:


> Okay... not to be critical... but I think I'd fire my crew if they parked on a customer's lawn... or in this case, the customer's neighbor's lawn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: No... it's not Lwnmwrman's crew...


Are you sure it is a dodge.


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;1842582 said:


> Sounds like AP is going back to jail


good what an idiot how stupid can you be


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1842578 said:


> I was a at 11250. Trying to get the price it went for.


case of beer and materials


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1842582 said:


> Sounds like AP is going back to jail


All he did was "smoke a little weed" lol


----------



## ryde307

CJ's Outdoor;1842054 said:


> Don't think it matters either way...but if it's the plow I'm thinking of, it's off a 2011 anyways.


You are correct. Thought is was a 2012.



snowman55;1842516 said:


> something I am thinking about it, question is can I get enough. I have been working all summer on getting enough allocated for myself. no easy task this year. Price is way up and have been told it might all go away if we start out with cold and snowy December.


This is true. I made alot of phone calls that didn't go very far. I know alot of others that did as well. If we have a busy start it could get interesting.



albhb3;1842591 said:


> case of beer and materials


I would do it for a 6 pack and materials.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1842592 said:


> All he did was "smoke a little weed" lol


and it brings the point why wasnt he caught by the nfl??? smells fishy wouldnt surprise me if they turn a blind eye for above ave players


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1842582 said:


> Sounds like AP is going back to jail


What an idiot.

He's done.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1842595 said:


> You are correct. Thought is was a 2012.
> 
> This is true. I made alot of phone calls that didn't go very far. I know alot of others that did as well. If we have a busy start it could get interesting.
> 
> I would do it for a 6 pack and materials.


Speaking of that. I need to check on salt for you, sorry I forgot .


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Whelp, I know my tow strap is good to go for this winter.


----------



## CityGuy

52 and sunny


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1842602 said:


> Whelp, I know my tow strap is good to go for this winter.


Hopefully pulling shrubs out or something


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1842443 said:


> Exactly....unless you're in osseo then all bets are off. Or you get the bald guy with glasses that give me the death stare every time I go by him. Last time he got me he couldn't find anything and tried to ticket me because my doctor signed below the line he was supposed to.


What a donkey.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1842452 said:


> That reminds me, I have to get my recertification by mid November.


For???????


----------



## Camden

Can't believe the news about AP. He must be a completely different person outside of the limelight. Nothing like flushing your career straight down the toilet...


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1842456 said:


> Two cards ago, the doctor signed the wrong date, somewhere it said the card was good for a year instead of two.
> 
> CVI was busting my chops asking why the doctor did that???
> 
> I didn't know, didn't even look at the card. CVI was insinuating I faked the health card.


Must have searching hard to find something to tag you up.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1842465 said:


> Mines only valid for a year, had high blood pressure last time i was there.


That sucks. Did not know they could do that.


----------



## albhb3

Hamelfire;1842609 said:


> Must have searching hard to find something to tag you up.


they sure were searching in bufallo today glad they were to busy to look wesport


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1842602 said:


> Whelp, I know my tow strap is good to go for this winter.


Practicing getting stuck?


----------



## CityGuy

snowman55;1842500 said:


> just finished new salt bin time to start loading it.
> View attachment 137546


Nice shed. Looks like ours only 1/4 the size.


----------



## albhb3

hamelfire;1842613 said:


> nice shed. Looks like ours only 1/4 the size.


ohhh good for you


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1842535 said:


> No posts in an hour? Is plowsite broken?
> 
> Edit: It works...


One never knows.
At times it just freezes up on me.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1842541 said:


> I need some reading material during blowouts here people!


Umm I can loan you some but the pages might be stuck together. Lol


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1842610 said:


> That sucks. Did not know they could do that.


It was just over the threshold,


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1842544 said:


> I'm at taco bell waiting for chili cheese burritos. Does that help?


Mmmm so good.

Had DQ chili cheese dogs for lunch.

Wife will love me tonight.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1842558 said:


> Okay... not to be critical... but I think I'd fire my crew if they parked on a customer's lawn... or in this case, the customer's neighbor's lawn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: No... it's not Lwnmwrman's crew...


What the??????

Is that a road in my area? Looks familiar.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1842582 said:


> Sounds like AP is going back to jail


Just smoked a little weed come on now.


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;1842595 said:


> You are correct. Thought is was a 2012.
> 
> This is true. I made alot of phone calls that didn't go very far. I know alot of others that did as well. If we have a busy start it could get interesting.
> 
> I would do it for a 6 pack and materials.


Cheap stuff too! 3-2 possibly


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1842606 said:


> For???????


Medical card for dot.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1842618 said:


> Mmmm so good.
> 
> Had DQ chili cheese dogs for lunch.
> 
> Wife will love me tonight.


Nice.

I'm glad to call you a friend!


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;1842596 said:


> and it brings the point why wasnt he caught by the nfl??? smells fishy wouldnt surprise me if they turn a blind eye for above ave players


From what I understand he did it after being put on nfl restricted list or what ever they call it


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1842602 said:


> Whelp, I know my tow strap is good to go for this winter.


Practicing for winter?


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1842608 said:


> Can't believe the news about AP. He must be a completely different person outside of the limelight. Nothing like flushing your career straight down the toilet...


And yet we continue to pay him.


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;1842611 said:


> they sure were searching in bufallo today glad they were to busy to look wesport


Did think they came this far out unless a good reason


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;1842614 said:


> ohhh good for you


Well when you average 22 call outs a year and plow and salt 600 lane miles and over 900 cul de sacs, you need a lot. Sad part is that when its full it lasts only 4 full city plows.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1842617 said:


> It was just over the threshold,


That sucks...


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1842622 said:


> Medical card for dot.


I see. Government operation. They will screw it up like mine some how.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1842623 said:


> Nice.
> 
> I'm glad to call you a friend!


It just started to kick in.


----------



## CityGuy

52 and sunny out


----------



## CityGuy

Hey Quality, any word on when fd might make a decision?


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1842638 said:


> Hey Quality, any word on when fd might make a decision?


Last interview day is next tues, 30 apps 5 hires


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1842639 said:


> Last interview day is next tues, 30 apps 5 hires


Gotcha so maybe late next week. Likely following week.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1842635 said:


> It just started to kick in.


please don't eat anything like that tomorrow night!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1842619 said:


> What the??????
> 
> Is that a road in my area? Looks familiar.


No, MG, company is from my neck of the woods...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1842643 said:


> please don't eat anything like that tomorrow night!!!


He sleeping over?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My road that I back down to dump crap when I haul it home, starting to get a bit soft from all of the leaves that have decomposed over the years on the road.

Had a pretty healthy load of sand / dirt / plant material that we dug out today, and once I had the dump trailer up in the air, I lost traction in the composted dirt that's fairly sloppy from being in the woods.

Couldn't get back up the hill.


----------



## mnlefty

cbservicesllc;1842541 said:


> I need some reading material during blowouts here people!


You and me both, except my last 2 days have been associations of detached townhomes with individual systems, ~30 homes at each. Hard to stop and read plowsite when you're moving the hoses every 5 minutes.


----------



## albhb3

Hamelfire;1842630 said:


> Did think they came this far out unless a good reason


yup were giving a lawn outfit a shakedown and scaling an overload ford with 4-5 of those big gas heaters on its trailer cant think of the name of em


----------



## albhb3

Hamelfire;1842632 said:


> Well when you average 22 call outs a year and plow and salt 600 lane miles and over 900 cul de sacs, you need a lot. Sad part is that when its full it lasts only 4 full city plows.


maybe it would help if ya didnt spread it while a truck behind you is scraping it to the ditch. Call me crazy


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1842648 said:


> He sleeping over?


getting together Saturday morning to light some stuff on fire.


----------



## snowman55

Off to the wild,open bar tonite, look out liver


----------



## qualitycut

snowman55;1842665 said:


> Off to the wild,open bar tonite, look out liver


Sounds like a hangover in the making!


----------



## albhb3

snowman55;1842665 said:


> Off to the wild,open bar tonite, look out liver


slowwww down there big fella I dont wanna see your ugly mug on the local mug shot website


----------



## snowman55

Wife will make sure I make it home knew there was a reason I got married


----------



## Camden

snowman55;1842678 said:


> Wife will make sure I make it home *knew there* *was a reason I got married*


I'm still trying to figure out my reason....


----------



## snowman55

How do you post pics from I phone?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1842663 said:


> getting together Saturday morning to light some stuff on fire.


Gotcha......


----------



## SnowGuy73

snowman55;1842665 said:


> Off to the wild,open bar tonite, look out liver


That's what I like to hear.

Have fun snowman.


----------



## Polarismalibu

snowman55;1842691 said:


> How do you post pics from I phone?


Tinypic.com


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1842686 said:


> I'm still trying to figure out my reason....


I'm still trying to figure out why anyone would....

Haha.


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;1842686 said:


> I'm still trying to figure out my reason....


Me two besides spending every ounce of money I have ever made.


----------



## Green Grass

So the City is getting salt for $83 a ton this year.


----------



## cbservicesllc

mnlefty;1842652 said:


> You and me both, except my last 2 days have been associations of detached townhomes with individual systems, ~30 homes at each. Hard to stop and read plowsite when you're moving the hoses every 5 minutes.


Yikes... I don't envy that...


----------



## snowman55

I' ll have to figure out tinypic tomorrow no pics from tonites game


----------



## Polarismalibu

snowman55;1842704 said:


> I' ll have to figure out tinypic tomorrow no pics from tonites game


Up lead your pic and most the message board link here.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1842695 said:


> Tinypic.com


be interesting what he posts something tonight when hes drunk


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So say you have a project, T&M, and the piece of equipment you need to use is $800/day, $3200/week.

What would you charge your customer?


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1842663 said:


> getting together Saturday morning to light some stuff on fire.


Each other's farts?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1842707 said:


> So say you have a project, T&M, and the piece of equipment you need to use is $800/day, $3200/week.
> 
> What would you charge your customer?


You getting a cat D9 or what?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1842705 said:


> Up load your pic and post the message board link here.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1842707 said:


> So say you have a project, T&M, and the piece of equipment you need to use is $800/day, $3200/week.
> 
> What would you charge your customer?


$4500/week for the rental. Includes delivery, fuel and return.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://www.lawnsite.com/showthread.php?t=431833

great. now theres the deputy having symptoms as well


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1842712 said:


> Fixed it for you.


Thanks! Stupid tiny phone buttons


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1842716 said:


> Thanks! Stupid tiny phone buttons


I hear you. Try it with fat, breakfast sausage fingers!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1842707 said:


> So say you have a project, T&M, and the piece of equipment you need to use is $800/day, $3200/week.
> 
> What would you charge your customer?


At least 1.5 times that plus your hourly rate to operate said equipment...


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1842715 said:


> http://www.lawnsite.com/showthread.php?t=431833
> 
> great. now theres the deputy having symptoms as well


Not good. ..


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1842643 said:


> please don't eat anything like that tomorrow night!!!


Why worry you will be on air.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1842649 said:


> My road that I back down to dump crap when I haul it home, starting to get a bit soft from all of the leaves that have decomposed over the years on the road.
> 
> Had a pretty healthy load of sand / dirt / plant material that we dug out today, and once I had the dump trailer up in the air, I lost traction in the composted dirt that's fairly sloppy from being in the woods.
> 
> Couldn't get back up the hill.


Should've bought a chevy.


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;1842660 said:


> maybe it would help if ya didnt spread it while a truck behind you is scraping it to the ditch. Call me crazy


Not us. Only lasy truck on the mains spreads and I do it on opposite pass to cover center line


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1842663 said:


> getting together Saturday morning to light some stuff on fire.


Shhhhh don't tell that we're arsonists


----------



## CityGuy

snowman55;1842665 said:


> Off to the wild,open bar tonite, look out liver


Should see him on police clips later.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1842698 said:


> Me two besides spending every ounce of money I have ever made.


X 2 here.....


----------



## CityGuy

snowman55;1842704 said:


> I' ll have to figure out tinypic tomorrow no pics from tonites game


Take the pics. Post tomorrow


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1842708 said:


> Each other's farts?


Maybe......


----------



## CityGuy

1 hr 12 minutes until puck drop.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;1842714 said:


> $4500/week for the rental. Includes delivery, fuel and return.


Supplier delivers for that price, places it onsite, and retrieves for $3200.

Although customer doesn't need to know.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1842710 said:


> You getting a cat D9 or what?


Columbia Building Services has an atrium lift. Fits through a 36" door, reaches 65' up.

Got the email today we are to pull down all vines in the courtyard at this apartment building.

They declined my price, adjusted what needs to be done, and turned it into a time and materials job without asking how much time and materials will be.

The lift specialist from CBS is going to be meeting me onsite tomorrow at 10 to determine if their lift will work on the property.


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1842705 said:


> Up lead your pic and most the message board link here.


Have you been drinking??


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1842746 said:


> Have you been drinking??


Not yet.

Should I start?


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1842722 said:


> Why worry you will be on air.


speaking of that how much for the cylinders? I got the pack today thought I would see if it works Saturday.


----------



## CityGuy

51 getting dark.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1842753 said:


> 51 getting dark.


sunset has a nice orange color.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1842752 said:


> speaking of that how much for the cylinders? I got the pack today thought I would see if it works Saturday.


Sent Mike a text did not hear back. Sed him another now.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1842743 said:


> Columbia Building Services has an atrium lift. Fits through a 36" door, reaches 65' up.
> 
> Got the email today we are to pull down all vines in the courtyard at this apartment building.
> 
> They declined my price, adjusted what needs to be done, and turned it into a time and materials job without asking how much time and materials will be.
> 
> The lift specialist from CBS is going to be meeting me onsite tomorrow at 10 to determine if their lift will work on the property.


No window peeking


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1842757 said:


> No window peeking


Sssshhhhhhhhb.........


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1842752 said:


> speaking of that how much for the cylinders? I got the pack today thought I would see if it works Saturday.


No charge.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1842757 said:


> No window peeking


Thats no fun


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1842762 said:


> No charge.


Is he still drunk?


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1842763 said:


> Thats no fun


that would be all the fun!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1842766 said:


> Is he still drunk?


Sending you a pm.


----------



## banonea

anyone got any used zero turn mowers for sale, just put a rod thru the block on my simplicity at the start of the day...........not happy. would like it to have a bagger on it. open to anything.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1842766 said:


> Is he still drunk?


That could possibly be true.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Down to 31° tonight!!


----------



## CityGuy

Wild pre game on fsn


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1842771 said:


> That could possibly be true.


Generally is for some this time of night!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1842772 said:


> Down to 31° tonight!!


Don't remind me. Will be interesting paving tomorrow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Quality and Ranger both know where I'm at. Everyone here would be peeking.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1842776 said:


> Don't remind me. Will be interesting paving tomorrow.


Have fun!!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1842775 said:


> Generally is for some this time of night!


Sunday was interesting to say the least.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1842780 said:


> Sunday was interesting to say the least.


He was still drunk then!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1842782 said:


> He was still drunk then!


True :dizzy


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1842780 said:


> Sunday was interesting to say the least.


Oh Ya?......


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1842785 said:


> Oh Ya?......


See above for explanation


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1842787 said:


> See above for explanation


My drinking doesn't lead to much excitement nowadays


----------



## Camden

banonea;1842770 said:


> anyone got any used zero turn mowers for sale, just put a rod thru the block on my simplicity at the start of the day...........not happy. would like it to have a bagger on it. open to anything.


I just bought a couple of Toros. I'm not even sure of the specs but I can get you that info tomorrow if you're interested. I also have two groundsmasters.


----------



## banonea

Camden;1842801 said:


> I just bought a couple of Toros. I'm not even sure of the specs but I can get you that info tomorrow if you're interested. I also have two groundsmasters.


If you could please send me a message with price and model or pic that would be great


----------



## Camden

Yep. I'll get it to you tomorrow.


----------



## banonea

Camden;1842807 said:


> Yep. I'll get it to you tomorrow.


Cool thanks


----------



## albhb3

the wild are missing the playoffs this year... just so were clear just a hunch


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1842746 said:


> Have you been drinking??


No having a case of the big finger little button syndrome


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;1842813 said:


> the wild are missing the playoffs this year... just so were clear just a hunch


Who let you in here mr negative


----------



## SnowGuy73

Huge moon again.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1842818 said:


> Huge moon again.


then put your pants on!


----------



## TKLAWN

albhb3;1842813 said:


> the wild are missing the playoffs this year... just so were clear just a hunch


Not a chance!

Way too much talent.


----------



## SSS Inc.

GOAL!!!!!!!!!!

Just practicing. 

I'm torn, new Rehab Addict is on.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1842823 said:


> Not a chance!
> 
> Way too much talent.


Agreed all we need is some solid goaltending


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1842819 said:


> then put your pants on!


Ha.........


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1842825 said:


> Agreed all we need is some solid goaltending


Wild all the way.

Unless it gets ugly.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1842824 said:


> GOAL!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Just practicing.
> 
> I'm torn, new Rehab Addict is on.


Was begining to wonder where you were.


----------



## CityGuy

44 and clear


----------



## Camden

Only thing missing is Doc Emrick with the call....


----------



## CityGuy

And were under way.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1842824 said:


> GOAL!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Just practicing.
> 
> I'm torn, new Rehab Addict is on.


Yea seen that, said something about swimming lessons, im dvring it for when the girlfriend goes to bed.


----------



## qualitycut

Gf said "i doubt shes wearing a swimsuit" as i hit record.


----------



## TKLAWN

Iginla is a nice pick up for the Avs unfortunately.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1842839 said:


> Gf said "i doubt shes wearing a swimsuit" as i hit record.


I'll let you know. She looks good in a tank top too.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1842825 said:


> Agreed all we need is some solid goaltending


And one that won't get hurt


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1842842 said:


> I'll let you know. She looks good in a tank top too.


I keep getting dirty looks when i switch channels


----------



## Camden

banonea;1842810 said:


> Cool thanks


I found a pic. They are Z149s both 2005 model year. 44" deck. One has 900 hours, the other has 1100. Thinking $2900/each is a fair price.


----------



## Polarismalibu

There's no way she's gonna have a swim suit on.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Looks like I was right


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1842849 said:


> Looks like I was right


About what?


----------



## SSS Inc.

She was in the the pool but with a dress on. Still pretty good.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1842850 said:


> About what?


Her not putting a swimsuit on


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1842853 said:


> Her not putting a swimsuit on


Cafe! !!!!!!! My life is over.


----------



## banonea

Camden;1842845 said:


> I found a pic. They are Z149s both 2005 model year. 44" deck. One has 900 hours, the other has 1100. Thinking $2900/each is a fair price.


They look good, just caint afford that much right now


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1842844 said:


> I keep getting dirty looks when i switch channels


Ch112 on Dish for those wondering.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1842854 said:


> Cafe! !!!!!!! My life is over.


She did go in the pool though just in her dress


----------



## Camden

No problem! I wasn't expecting to sell them this year but when I saw your post I thought it was worth tossing them out there.

Hope you find something in your budget.


----------



## TKLAWN

banonea;1842856 said:


> They look good, just caint afford that much right now


I've got a 52" wright stander that needs a little TLC, I'd take $1'000 cash for.


----------



## CityGuy

Thought this was appropriate.


----------



## Camden

Wild are dominating the game but aren't winning....where have we seen this before?


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1842862 said:


> I've got a 52" wright stander that needs a little TLC, I'd take $1'000 cash for.


What year and how much Tlc?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Goal!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Goal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Pominville


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1842865 said:


> Thought this was appropriate.


I don't get it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

goal.........


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1842866 said:


> Wild are dominating the game but aren't winning....where have we seen this before?


You spoke to soon!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Norv!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1842870 said:


> I don't get it.


The swim suit/dress issue


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;1842872 said:


> You spoke to soon!!


I know! I'll complain more often now


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1842874 said:


> The swim suit/dress issue


Oh...........


----------



## SSS Inc.

snowguy73;1842873 said:


> norv!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


yes! Norv!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Idiot?

http://kstp.com/news/stories/s3585071.shtml


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1842879 said:


> Idiot?
> 
> http://kstp.com/news/stories/s3585071.shtml


Curious if the car had previous damage.


----------



## qualitycut

I dont think i can stand listening to them say dumba all season


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1842881 said:


> Curious if the car had previous damage.


Probably did


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1842879 said:


> Idiot?
> 
> http://kstp.com/news/stories/s3585071.shtml


That's sad. If she wins we will see an abundance of city workers running over their own cars.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1842882 said:


> I dont think i can stand listening to them say dumba all season


I was thinking the same thing


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1842881 said:


> Curious if the car had previous damage.


Sounds fishy. Reports a month later?


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1842884 said:


> That's sad. If she wins we will see an abundance of city workers running over their own cars.


I think hamel was wanting a new truck!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1842884 said:


> That's sad. If she wins we will see an abundance of city workers running over their own cars.


Then fire her for getting in an accident


----------



## SnowGuy73

What a morris!


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1842867 said:


> What year and how much Tlc?


It's older, guessing early 2000's. Needs new tires(bald). Maybe battery??

I got a new one this spring and just don't use it. Cuts and stripes great.
I'll try and post a pic tomorrow,If I can figure it out"


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1842889 said:


> Then fire her for getting in an accident


That's not always that easy with government jobs. You and I would fire her right away.  The city probably needs to file a report, have three instances of poor performance, wait a month to see if there are improvements. BLAH BLAH BLAH.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1842892 said:


> That's not always that easy with government jobs. You and I would fire her right away. The city probably needs to file a report, have three instances of poor performance, wait a month to see if there are improvements. BLAH BLAH BLAH.


Then they fire her and get a discrimination lawsuit against them


----------



## Drakeslayer

Shot in the dark here but does anyone want to sell any tickets for the wild game on January 2 against Toronto? Need 4.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;1842894 said:


> Shot in the dark here but does anyone want to sell any tickets for the wild game on January 2 against Toronto? Need 4.


Try stubhub


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1842887 said:


> I think hamel was wanting a new truck!


I am. But the city would say tough **** if I did it myself.:crying:


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1842892 said:


> That's not always that easy with government jobs. You and I would fire her right away. The city probably needs to file a report, have three instances of poor performance, wait a month to see if there are improvements. BLAH BLAH BLAH.


Don't forget unions


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;1842894 said:


> Shot in the dark here but does anyone want to sell any tickets for the wild game on January 2 against Toronto? Need 4.


are you Drake landscaping?


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1842898 said:


> Don't forget unions


it would be sexest anyway.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;1842899 said:


> are you Drake landscaping?


No. I have seen a ford with those logos though.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1842899 said:


> are you Drake landscaping?


Yeah, are you or are you not Jeff??????:laughing:

Guess not.


----------



## qualitycut

So customer wants me to seed a decent size area in her yard tomorrow, is it to late?


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;1842903 said:


> No. I have seen a ford with those logos though.


I passed them today in Plymouth is what made me wonder.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1842904 said:


> Yeah, are you or are you not Jeff??????:laughing:
> 
> Guess not.


Richard no lip from you :laughing:


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1842905 said:


> So customer wants me to seed a decent size area in her yard tomorrow, is it to late?


How much did that chilton wall go for?


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1842905 said:


> So customer wants me to seed a decent size area in her yard tomorrow, is it to late?


no way to know if it warms back up nope. If it gets colder then yep.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1842905 said:


> So customer wants me to seed a decent size area in her yard tomorrow, is it to late?


There is no good answer to that question


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1842905 said:


> So customer wants me to seed a decent size area in her yard tomorrow, is it to late?


It will come up in spring as long as they don't put down premergent.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1842905 said:


> So customer wants me to seed a decent size area in her yard tomorrow, is it to late?


It's getting a little late. Any idea what your soil temps are?


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1842908 said:


> How much did that chilton wall go for?


Not sure yet, I'm going to try and find out tomorrow.


----------



## CityGuy

Wild are on the attack.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goal...........


----------



## Polarismalibu

Goal!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Green Grass

goal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Goal

Spurgen


----------



## Camden

I'm just thinking about this a little more...it was 27 degrees here this morning. That's pretty darn cold to be thinking about seed. 

(That was a fantastic shift by the Wild)


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1842916 said:


> It's getting a little late. Any idea what your soil temps are?


According to online 54


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1842892 said:


> That's not always that easy with government jobs. You and I would fire her right away. The city probably needs to file a report, have three instances of poor performance, wait a month to see if there are improvements. BLAH BLAH BLAH.


This....... Trust me... I've helped a few people out the door with the City... takes FOREVER!


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;1842925 said:


> I'm just thinking about this a little more...it was 27 degrees here this morning. That's pretty darn cold to be thinking about seed.
> 
> (That was a fantastic shift by the Wild)


It will all depend on what the weather does If it warms up or stays cool.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1842925 said:


> I'm just thinking about this a little more...it was 27 degrees here this morning. That's pretty darn cold to be thinking about seed.
> 
> (That was a fantastic shift by the Wild)


Yes it was, we are taking out stump grindings and adding some soil as well so it would be kinda pointless to not seed imo.


----------



## qualitycut

Well that was the earliest ever the gf decided she was sleeping in the other room.


----------



## CityGuy

Way to go Carter...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Carter got a bit bloody on that fight


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1842926 said:


> According to online 54


Seed grows well between 50 and 65. It's up to you if you want to risk it but as of right now the seed should germinate.


----------



## SSS Inc.

fight!!!

blood!


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1842930 said:


> Well that was the earliest ever the gf decided she was sleeping in the other room.


What did you do now


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1842934 said:


> fight!!!
> 
> blood!


Always a good fight when there is blood.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1842935 said:


> What did you do now


He farted....


----------



## Camden

Green Grass;1842928 said:


> It will all depend on what the weather does If it warms up or stays cool.


Agreed! It's a gamble that's for sure.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Goal!!!!!!!


----------



## Green Grass

Goal!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

_*goal!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## CityGuy

Goal

Parise


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1842935 said:


> What did you do now


Shes told me about 4 time's tonight about articles saying people waste half thier life on their phone and the 4th time pushed me over the edge. "Your so pleasant tonight "


----------



## qualitycut

Good thing parise is on my fantasy hockey team.


----------



## SSS Inc.

_DOMINATE!!!!!!_wesport


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1842946 said:


> Good thing parise is on my fantasy hockey team.


He's on mine too! Loving it!


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1842945 said:


> Shes told me about 4 time's tonight about articles saying people waste half thier life on their phone and the 4th time pushed me over the edge. "Your so pleasant tonight "


You should have went and got your laptop. :laughing:


----------



## Camden

29-7 shots


----------



## qualitycut

Im going to throw the straw down a little thick and hopefully it will keep the temps up a little bit at least.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1842949 said:


> You should have went and got your laptop. :laughing:


Yea thats a damn good idea. I dont think it helped when she asked for a back rub and i didnt answer


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1842891 said:


> It's older, guessing early 2000's. Needs new tires(bald). Maybe battery??
> 
> I got a new one this spring and just don't use it. Cuts and stripes great.
> I'll try and post a pic tomorrow,If I can figure it out"


I just had a guy asking the other day about one. I will pass along the info.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1842945 said:


> Shes told me about 4 time's tonight about articles saying people waste half thier life on their phone and the 4th time pushed me over the edge. "Your so pleasant tonight "


Internet is full of useless facts.


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1842955 said:


> Internet is full of useless facts.


it's on the internet it has to be true. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Polarismalibu

Goal!!!!!!


----------



## Green Grass

Goal!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Goal.........


----------



## Camden

Missed penalty on the Avs...Wild still score 10 seconds later.

AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1842953 said:


> Yea thats a damn good idea. I dont think it helped when she asked for a back rub and i didnt answer


I'm going to offer the wife a back rub and see how that works out for me.

LUCKY!


----------



## qualitycut

At least i get to enjoy my apple pie and ice cream in peace.


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1842929 said:


> Yes it was, we are taking out stump grindings and adding some soil as well so it would be kinda pointless to not seed imo.


Imo the seed won't have enough time to germinate and establish itself to survive.
I would wait a couple weeks and then do it. At that point it shouldn't be warm enough to germinate and should come up great in the spring. This is what I do. I actually have a fair amount of seeding that will be done.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1842955 said:


> Internet is full of useless facts.


This is true?


----------



## NorthernProServ

Anyone have any feed back on buyers dump inserts?...power coated or worth the extra for SS?

http://www.centralparts.com/Equipment/insert-dump-bodies/buyers-dumper-dogg-dump-bodies/buyers-dumper-dogg-steel-dump-insert-12v-6-bed/21636/


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1842967 said:


> Anyone have any feed back on buyers dump inserts?...power coated or worth the extra for SS?
> 
> http://www.centralparts.com/Equipment/insert-dump-bodies/buyers-dumper-dogg-dump-bodies/buyers-dumper-dogg-steel-dump-insert-12v-6-bed/21636/


If it says buyer its crap. Jmo.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1842967 said:


> Anyone have any feed back on buyers dump inserts?...power coated or worth the extra for SS?
> 
> http://www.centralparts.com/Equipment/insert-dump-bodies/buyers-dumper-dogg-dump-bodies/buyers-dumper-dogg-steel-dump-insert-12v-6-bed/21636/


Go with the truck craft inserts, awesome!


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1842965 said:


> Imo the seed won't have enough time to germinate and establish itself to survive.
> I would wait a couple weeks and then do it. At that point it shouldn't be warm enough to germinate and should come up great in the spring. This is what I do. I actually have a fair amount of seeding that will be done.


I told her this but she doesn't want the yard looking like it does.


----------



## TKLAWN

NorthernProServ;1842967 said:


> Anyone have any feed back on buyers dump inserts?...power coated or worth the extra for SS?
> 
> http://www.centralparts.com/Equipment/insert-dump-bodies/buyers-dumper-dogg-dump-bodies/buyers-dumper-dogg-steel-dump-insert-12v-6-bed/21636/


Not buying anything that says "dumper dogg" on it. JMO


----------



## Polarismalibu

Goal!!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Goal....................


----------



## Green Grass

Goal!!!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1842965 said:


> Imo the seed won't have enough time to germinate and establish itself to survive.
> I would wait a couple weeks and then do it. At that point it shouldn't be warm enough to germinate and should come up great in the spring. This is what I do. I actually have a fair amount of seeding that will be done.


What i will probably end up doing is very lightly seed the area straw it so she cant tell and then tell her i will come back and seed after a good freeze.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1842977 said:


> wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You would think that there would be a goalie change!


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1842979 said:


> You would think that there would be a goalie change!


3rd period


----------



## SnowGuy73

Wild are on fire!


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1842978 said:


> What i will probably end up doing is very lightly seed the area straw it so she cant tell and then tell her i will come back and seed after a good freeze.


Use some green erosion control blanket. At least it will be green for a bit.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1842980 said:


> 3rd period


Yep........


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;1842968 said:


> If it says buyer its crap. Jmo.





SnowGuy73;1842970 said:


> Go with the truck craft inserts, awesome!


There is a pretty good price difference between the two.... just a brand name thing or actual quality and performance is what I am trying to find out.

Edit: I know Truck craft is a good product....cant find much on the buyers.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Now if they can keep this up all season!!


----------



## Camden

Greenery;1842982 said:


> Use some green erosion control blanket. At least it will be green for a bit.


Rye grass would still pop this year so he'd have that for color. Blue or Fescue might not make it up.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1842979 said:


> You would think that there would be a goalie change!


Yeah, Its not all his fault. This game feels like the playoffs again. Don't we go out to Colorado next week?


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1842985 said:


> Now if they can keep this up all season!!


lets start with keeping it up for the whole game. Thumbs Up


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1842989 said:


> Yeah, Its not all his fault. This game feels like the playoffs again. Don't we go out to Colorado next week?


no it's not but you would think they would give him a break.


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1842982 said:


> Use some green erosion control blanket. At least it will be green for a bit.


She wants just plain straw, doesn't want the strings and stuff winding around the blade on mower. Im planning on doing it all tomorrow, get paid then come back and seed again later.


----------



## SSS Inc.

You know whats good? Nachos made with Cheese Whiz is what's good.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1842989 said:


> Yeah, Its not all his fault. This game feels like the playoffs again. Don't we go out to Colorado next week?


Saturday I think they said


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1842990 said:


> lets start with keeping it up for the whole game. Thumbs Up


Well if they can't and blow it I give up on them lol


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1842995 said:


> You know whats good? Nachos made with Cheese Whiz is what's good.


Share.................


----------



## Polarismalibu

We have 35 shots on goal to there 13


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1842991 said:


> no it's not but you would think they would give him a break.


Only goalies think about giving a goalie a break. He's stopped 33 shots already.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/massive-swarm-around-800-000-bees-kills-arizona-gardener-n221951

_Massive Swarm of Around 800,000 Bees Kills Arizona Landscaper

An estimated 800,000 bees attacked a group of gardeners in southern Arizona on Wednesday, leaving one man dead and another critically injured, fire officials said. The 32-year-old deceased - who went into cardiac arrest - was covered on his face and neck by the killer swarm, Capt. Ray Luzania of the Douglas Fire Department told the Arizona Daily Star. The injured gardener reportedly was stung more than 100 times.

Luzania said the hive was four feet wide and six feet long. The bees, believed to be Africanized honey bees, were roused from their hive when one man in the crew of four turned on a lawnmower, Douglas officials said. The two victims were taken to the hospital where one later died, reported NBC affiliate KVOA in Tucson. Neither has been publicly named._


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1842984 said:


> There is a pretty good price difference between the two.... just a brand name thing or actual quality and performance is what I am trying to find out.
> 
> Edit: I know Truck craft is a good product....cant find much on the buyers.


I've always went with you get what you pay for.


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;1842963 said:


> I'm going to offer the wife a back rub and see how that works out for me.
> 
> LUCKY!


Alllllways...


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1843002 said:


> http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/massive-swarm-around-800-000-bees-kills-arizona-gardener-n221951
> 
> _Massive Swarm of Around 800,000 Bees Kills Arizona Landscaper
> 
> An estimated 800,000 bees attacked a group of gardeners in southern Arizona on Wednesday, leaving one man dead and another critically injured, fire officials said. The 32-year-old deceased - who went into cardiac arrest - was covered on his face and neck by the killer swarm, Capt. Ray Luzania of the Douglas Fire Department told the Arizona Daily Star. The injured gardener reportedly was stung more than 100 times.
> 
> Luzania said the hive was four feet wide and six feet long. The bees, believed to be Africanized honey bees, were roused from their hive when one man in the crew of four turned on a lawnmower, Douglas officials said. The two victims were taken to the hospital where one later died, reported NBC affiliate KVOA in Tucson. Neither has been publicly named._


And no one noticed that big cafeing thing


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1843002 said:


> http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/massive-swarm-around-800-000-bees-kills-arizona-gardener-n221951
> 
> _Massive Swarm of Around 800,000 Bees Kills Arizona Landscaper
> 
> An estimated 800,000 bees attacked a group of gardeners in southern Arizona on Wednesday, leaving one man dead and another critically injured, fire officials said. The 32-year-old deceased - who went into cardiac arrest - was covered on his face and neck by the killer swarm, Capt. Ray Luzania of the Douglas Fire Department told the Arizona Daily Star. The injured gardener reportedly was stung more than 100 times.
> 
> Luzania said the hive was four feet wide and six feet long. The bees, believed to be Africanized honey bees, were roused from their hive when one man in the crew of four turned on a lawnmower, Douglas officials said. The two victims were taken to the hospital where one later died, reported NBC affiliate KVOA in Tucson. Neither has been publicly named._


That's terrifying. When I was building my house I stepped on a ground hive while trimming something on the side of the house with a skilsaw. I had hundreds(maybe more) stuck to my shoe and my saw got dropped and looked like it was made out of bees. My chest hurt for two days, foot was doubled in size. When the swelling went down a few days later you could see nothing but little red dots on my foot. Those bastards got through my shoes and got me by the hundreds. I thought it was just a few. I have been stung twice since and am almost positive I'm allergic now. That reminds me I better get one of those shots to carry with me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1843006 said:


> That's terrifying. When I was building my house I stepped on a ground hive while trimming something on the side of the house with a skilsaw. I had hundreds(maybe more) stuck to my shoe and my saw got dropped and looked like it was made out of bees. My chest hurt for two days, foot was doubled in size. When the swelling went down a few days later you could see nothing but little red dots on my foot. Those bastards got through my shoes and got me by the hundreds. I thought it was just a few. I have been stung twice since and am almost positive I'm allergic now. That reminds me I better get one of those shots to carry with me.


EpiPen.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1843007 said:


> EpiPen.....


Thanks, gave me the mental pic of SSS having a baby


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1843007 said:


> EpiPen.....


I tried to type that but it kept auto correcting to something else so I gave up.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1843009 said:


> I tried to type that but it kept auto correcting to something else so I gave up.


That happens a lot on my phone


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1843008 said:


> Thanks, gave me the mental pic of SSS having a baby


Consider yourself blessed as your imagination is witnessing a miracle.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1843010 said:


> That happens a lot on my phone


The other day I tried using the speech to text feature to send a text to my wife. It butchered my kids names and several other things. I sent it anyway.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1843008 said:


> Thanks, gave me the mental pic of SSS having a baby


Well in 9 months you can find him in the miracle of birth building at the fair!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1843013 said:


> Well in 9 months you can find him in the miracle of birth building at the fair!


Is it just me or is it hard to believe the Fair started almost 2 months ago.


----------



## banonea

TKLAWN;1842862 said:


> I've got a 52" wright stander that needs a little TLC, I'd take $1'000 cash for.


looking for sit down, but in the right price range


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1843014 said:


> Is it just me or is it hard to believe the Fair started almost 2 months ago.


Everything went by fast this year!


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1843012 said:


> The other day I tried using the speech to text feature to send a text to my wife. It butchered my kids names and several other things. I sent it anyway.


The what???


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1843009 said:


> I tried to type that but it kept auto correcting to something else so I gave up.


I seen something on facebook about texts gone wrong between parents and kids and 1 was "dad just had to stick me with the epic pen!$" but meant to say epipen lol.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1843017 said:


> The what???


The thing where you talk and it types out your text message. On my phone its called speech(the talking part) to Text(the typing part).


----------



## Polarismalibu

Carter is really getting beat up


----------



## Camden

Yep, Landeskog is still a punk azz P.O.S.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1843018 said:


> I seen something on facebook about texts gone wrong between parents and kids and i was dad just had to stick me with the epic pen!$ but meant to say epipen lol.


Some of those are hilarious. I could read them for hours.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1843022 said:


> Yep, Landeskog is still a punk azz P.O.S.


That will never change


----------



## Polarismalibu

Great win for the wild! Hopefully we can get a repeat in Colorado on Saturday!


----------



## Camden

If the season ended right now the Wild would be the #1 seed and Colorado would be out of the playoffs!


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1843014 said:


> Is it just me or is it hard to believe the Fair started almost 2 months ago.


It is hard to believe. Time really flies when you have fun/work too much!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1843006 said:


> That's terrifying. When I was building my house I stepped on a ground hive while trimming something on the side of the house with a skilsaw. I had hundreds(maybe more) stuck to my shoe and my saw got dropped and looked like it was made out of bees. My chest hurt for two days, foot was doubled in size. When the swelling went down a few days later you could see nothing but little red dots on my foot. Those bastards got through my shoes and got me by the hundreds. I thought it was just a few. I have been stung twice since and am almost positive I'm allergic now. That reminds me I better get one of those shots to carry with me.


Tennis shoes? I normally wear a steel toe boot of some sort. Saved my toes and feet more than once


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1843015 said:


> looking for sit down, but in the right price range


I would think you'd be better off replacing the engine on your mower. Anything it seems that's less than 2000-2500 is just junk, unless someone on here gives you a plow site discount.

I may need to call you on the sander when it gets closer. I'm 95% sure I know how to get it hooked up


----------



## jimslawnsnow

anyone get a price recently on a truck craft insert? A fee years ago I got a quote of 3800 for one of those dumper doggs.


----------



## snowman55

Great game wife made me leve even tho lodge bar open for anther hour and half oh we'll guess I can make it to work tomorrow


----------



## CityGuy

32 clear
Feels like 37


----------



## SnowGuy73

34° clear calm.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1843043 said:


> anyone get a price recently on a truck craft insert? A fee years ago I got a quote of 3800 for one of those dumper doggs.


Last I heard was around $4800 for the aluminum truck craft a couple years ago.


----------



## CityGuy

33 clear.
Patchy fog.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1843033 said:


> I would think you'd be better off replacing the engine on your mower. Anything it seems that's less than 2000-2500 is just junk, unless someone on here gives you a plow site discount.
> 
> I may need to call you on the sander when it gets closer. I'm 95% sure I know how to get it hooked up


working on replacing the motor now, but looking for another as well. I have found a couple online, but I figured I would ask here as well....

If you want to load it up and bring it to my house I will help you wire it in. with the eception of fall clean ups, we are done with construction for the season and working on plow equipment so I am around and have the time.Thumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1843002 said:


> http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/massive-swarm-around-800-000-bees-kills-arizona-gardener-n221951
> 
> _Massive Swarm of Around 800,000 Bees Kills Arizona Landscaper
> 
> An estimated 800,000 bees attacked a group of gardeners in southern Arizona on Wednesday, leaving one man dead and another critically injured, fire officials said. The 32-year-old deceased - who went into cardiac arrest - was covered on his face and neck by the killer swarm, Capt. Ray Luzania of the Douglas Fire Department told the Arizona Daily Star. The injured gardener reportedly was stung more than 100 times.
> 
> Luzania said the hive was four feet wide and six feet long. The bees, believed to be Africanized honey bees, were roused from their hive when one man in the crew of four turned on a lawnmower, Douglas officials said. The two victims were taken to the hospital where one later died, reported NBC affiliate KVOA in Tucson. Neither has been publicly named._


Wow..

Makes a guy think twice


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1843007 said:


> EpiPen.....


Only problem is they are only good for so long then they are junk.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1843012 said:


> The other day I tried using the speech to text feature to send a text to my wife. It butchered my kids names and several other things. I sent it anyway.


I hate that. Use mine a few times then just gave up and type it.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1843013 said:


> Well in 9 months you can find him in the miracle of birth building at the fair!


Ha........


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1843014 said:


> Is it just me or is it hard to believe the Fair started almost 2 months ago.


About 10 month's until the start of the fair.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1843018 said:


> I seen something on facebook about texts gone wrong between parents and kids and 1 was "dad just had to stick me with the epic pen!$" but meant to say epipen lol.


Love reading those. Laugh my ass off.


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1843029 said:


> If the season ended right now the Wild would be the #1 seed and Colorado would be out of the playoffs!


Were not that lucky. 
If they continue to play like last night it will be a great year and fun to watch.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1843073 said:


> About 10 month's until the start of the fair.


I'm ready!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1843070 said:


> Only problem is they are only good for so long then they are junk.


About a year.


----------



## CityGuy

snowman55;1843044 said:


> Great game wife made me leve even tho lodge bar open for anther hour and half oh we'll guess I can make it to work tomorrow


Had a few beers I bet...


----------



## SnowGuy73

We are down to needing 181 posts a day to be at 90k by Halloween.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1843076 said:


> I'm ready!


I am ready for the fair food again.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1843081 said:


> We are down to needing 181 posts a day to be at 90k by Halloween.


I should say on Halloween.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1843082 said:


> I am ready for the fair food again.


And the women!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1843081 said:


> We are down to needing 181 posts a day to be at 90k by Halloween.


Thought we were aiming for thanksgiving?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1843084 said:


> And the women!


Makes me feel good about myself walking around the fair.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nice crisp air this morning. 

Perfect for a walk with my pup!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1843083 said:


> I should say on Halloween.


Might be tough to get their in 2 weeks.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1843086 said:


> Makes me feel good about myself walking around the fair.


Anything I can do to help!

Haha.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1843088 said:


> Might be tough to get their in 2 weeks.


21 days....


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1843087 said:


> Nice crisp air this morning.
> 
> Perfect for a walk with my pup!


Walking the wife around the block?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1843085 said:


> Thought we were aiming for thanksgiving?


That'd be no problem, I was thinking 100k by thanksgiving!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1843090 said:


> 21 days....


Well if there are enough wild games and a snow storm we should make it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

26°F.

2 employees calling in sick so far.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1843091 said:


> Walking the wife around the block?


I'm not married.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1843092 said:


> That'd be no problem, I was thinking 100k by thanksgiving!


Well we are on our way.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1843094 said:


> Well if there are enough wild games and a snow storm we should make it.


And Vikings games.

NORV!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1843096 said:


> I'm not married.


I know, giving you a hard time.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1843101 said:


> I know, giving you a hard time.


I know......


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1843098 said:


> And Vikings games.
> 
> NORV!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Gophers Saturday


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1843103 said:


> Gophers Saturday


Vikings on Sunday


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1843095 said:


> 26°F.
> 
> 2 employees calling in sick so far.


That sucks.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1843103 said:


> Gophers Saturday


This too..


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1843104 said:


> Vikings on Sunday


Lets go!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1843076 said:


> I'm ready!


I am ready for the snow to fly.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1843089 said:


> Anything I can do to help!
> 
> Haha.


Thats what the fair is all about right?

That and the food.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1843108 said:


> I am ready for the snow to fly.


I need another 6 weeks, then bring it!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1843106 said:


> This too..


And the wild on Saturday night.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1843109 said:


> Thats what the fair is all about right?
> 
> That and the food.


People watching.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1843110 said:


> I need another 6 weeks, then bring it!


6 days sounds good to me


----------



## CityGuy

33 mostly clear


----------



## SnowGuy73

Frost......


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1843107 said:


> Lets go!!!!!


Hopefully they pull it together. At least it will be fun to watch teddy


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1843115 said:


> Frost......


Sounds like ssme for tomorrow morning


----------



## CityGuy

Green and I are going to play arsonists tomorrow. Should be fun.


----------



## CityGuy

Hey Snow,
I was realized I have Monday off. That should help put a dent in the posts.


----------



## banonea

Hamelfire;1843117 said:


> Sounds like ssme for tomorrow morning


We got frost in Rochester this morning. Now we just need a few windy days to drop all the leaves


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1843083 said:


> I should say on Halloween.


By 2359 on the 31? Or anytime that day.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1843120 said:


> We got frost in Rochester this morning. Now we just need a few windy days to drop all the leaves


Mom was saying last night that a fair number of leaves were still on the trees.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1843119 said:


> Hey Snow,
> I was realized I have Monday off. That should help put a dent in the posts.


I figured you've been off for weeks....


----------



## SnowGuy73

hamelfire;1843121 said:


> by 2359 on the 31? Or anytime that day.


23:59.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1843117 said:


> Sounds like ssme for tomorrow morning


Bring it....

Warmer next week.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1843120 said:


> We got frost in Rochester this morning. Now we just need a few windy days to drop all the leaves


Forgot to ask. When is a good time to split hostas? I need to split mine and Mom wants them. Can I do it in the spring?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1843123 said:


> I figured you've been off for weeks....


Mentally yes. I still physically have to show up.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1843125 said:


> Bring it....
> 
> Warmer next week.


Nnnnnooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## CityGuy

5 guys out of 15. Good turnout.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1843128 said:


> Nnnnnooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


This is what I hear.


----------



## CityGuy

Anyone know what I can clean the otter box screen with? Water and towel or any cleaners.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1843131 said:


> This is what I hear.


Well suppose it will allow me to get my outside stuff done on Monday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1843130 said:


> 5 guys out of 15. Good turnout.


Shakopee had three total yesterday, everyone else was in st cloud.


----------



## CityGuy

33 mostly clear
Feels like 38


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1843132 said:


> Anyone know what I can clean the otter box screen with? Water and towel or any cleaners.


A garbage can. I hate those screen protectors.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1843134 said:


> Shakopee had three total yesterday, everyone else was in st cloud.


Nice. We split street and utilities so we have coverage


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1843136 said:


> A garbage can. I hate those screen protectors.


Ha. Need it so I don't break it.


----------



## CityGuy

Sounds like rain sunday night into monday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1843138 said:


> Ha. Need it so I don't break it.


Your fine...


----------



## Polarismalibu

That was way to much to read this early jeez


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1843132 said:


> Anyone know what I can clean the otter box screen with? Water and towel or any cleaners.


That's all I ever use and it works fine


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1843143 said:


> That was way to much to read this early jeez


Your welcome....


----------



## TKLAWN

Polarismalibu;1843143 said:


> That was way to much to read this early jeez


Yeah, lots of good info.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1843110 said:


> I need another 6 weeks, then bring it!


How about another 8 weeks. December 15th


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1843151 said:


> How about another 8 weeks. December 15th


Split it and make it 7


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Keep this up and we'll be on ice by December 1.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1843154 said:


> Keep this up and we'll be on ice by December 1.


Glad I'm not the only one who packs on the miles on new trucks


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1843152 said:


> Split it and make it 7


Now 8.5 week.

Don't want 9, would be nice to not sleep through Crhistmas one time.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1843068 said:


> working on replacing the motor now, but looking for another as well. I have found a couple online, but I figured I would ask here as well....
> 
> If you want to load it up and bring it to my house I will help you wire it in. with the eception of fall clean ups, we are done with construction for the season and working on plow equipment so I am around and have the time.Thumbs Up


OK. If we get a rain day I was gonna work on it. If its to much of a PITA I'll come over


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1843152 said:


> Split it and make it 7


Week after thanksgiving.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1843157 said:


> OK. If we get a rain day I was gonna work on it. If its to much of a PITA I'll come over


It's more of a when we get one then a if this year


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1843091 said:


> Walking the wife around the block?


Have to be careful with the wife talk around snow, he's a little sensitive about it


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1843154 said:


> Keep this up and we'll be on ice by December 1.


I'm game......


----------



## SnowGuy73

I think we've already hit our 180 post for today!

Haha.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1843161 said:


> It's more of a when we get one then a if this year


That is true


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1843161 said:


> It's more of a when we get one then a if this year


Should be in a pattern change now. Should be fairly stagnant weather for a while.

Couple showers here and there, but not as many complete washouts.

Hopefulky we keep 40-50 through Thanksgiving, better December 15.


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1843162 said:


> Have to be careful with the wife talk around snow, he's a little sensitive about it


That's only because she turned him down.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1843167 said:


> Should be in a pattern change now. Should be fairly stagnant weather for a while.
> 
> Couple showers here and there, but not as many complete washouts.
> 
> Hopefulky we keep 40-50 through Thanksgiving, better December 15.


I'd like 65-70 on Thanksgiving and 50 on Christmas. Then snow Jan Feb and two weeks in march


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1843168 said:


> That's only because she turned him down.


That's cold......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1843168 said:


> That's only because she turned him down.


These things are true.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1843169 said:


> I'd like 5-7 on Thanksgiving and 0 on Christmas. Then snow Jan Feb and two weeks in march


Fixed it for you.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1843154 said:


> Keep this up and we'll be on ice by December 1.


It's chilly out


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1843176 said:


> Fixed it for you.


The hell with that. Too cold now the way it is


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1843178 said:


> It's chilly out




It's warming up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1843182 said:


> It's warming up












Not here. I'm getting nervous.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1843179 said:


> The hell with that. Too cold now the way it is


Ice...........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1843188 said:


> Ice...........


No turf damage when you plow.

Edit: not you, you.... the rest of us that aren't quitters..


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1843185 said:


> Not here. I'm getting nervous.


You need to set more options up on your cluster it looks bare.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Was gonna put an ad in the local paper for a p/t guy to help with leaves and shovelers. Cost between $215-$289 depending if it was for one day or one week. 6-7 years ago it was $45-$50 for a couple weeks


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1843202 said:


> Was gonna put an ad in the local paper for a p/t guy to help with leaves and shovelers. Between 215-289 depending if it was for one day or one week. 6-7 years ago it was 45-50 for a couple weeks


I'm confused...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1843203 said:


> I'm confused...


About what? Its pretty plain spelled out


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1843095 said:


> 26°F.
> 
> 2 employees calling in sick so far.


Time to fire a couple to make an example...

EDIT: Maybe not... then you'll be like me scrounging for people...


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1843204 said:


> About what? Its pretty plain spelled out


Must just be me....


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1843206 said:


> Must just be me....


Now I get it. I had to read it a few more times, your talking money.


----------



## ryde307

SnowGuy73;1843206 said:


> Must just be me....


I didn't follow it either. Maybe I will go read it again.

It's cold out! MY phone died over night and I missed my alarm. I was supposed to drop my car off at 6:40 and get a ride to work. Missed that had to sit at home till 8 so the GF could drive me. Finally started work a few hours late. Good thing it's not to busy of a day.

Does anyone do work for LawnRanger or Reliable?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1843203 said:


> I'm confused...


Just imagine the dollar signs in front of the bigger numbers


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1843211 said:


> I didn't follow it either. Maybe I will go read it again.
> 
> It's cold out! MY phone died over night and I missed my alarm. I was supposed to drop my car off at 6:40 and get a ride to work. Missed that had to sit at home till 8 so the GF could drive me. Finally started work a few hours late. Good thing it's not to busy of a day.
> 
> Does anyone do work for LawnRanger or Reliable?


That sucks, good thing its Friday.

I know someone that works for Reliable as a sub.


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;1843211 said:


> I didn't follow it either. Maybe I will go read it again.
> 
> It's cold out! MY phone died over night and I missed my alarm. I was supposed to drop my car off at 6:40 and get a ride to work. Missed that had to sit at home till 8 so the GF could drive me. Finally started work a few hours late. Good thing it's not to busy of a day.
> 
> Does anyone do work for LawnRanger or Reliable?


Good thing you are the boss! I have a good friend that does work for lawn ranger in the winter


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1843212 said:


> Just imagine the dollar signs in front of the bigger numbers


:laughing:

I got that now! Thumbs Up


----------



## jimslawnsnow

jimslawnsnow;1843202 said:


> Was gonna put an ad in the local paper for a p/t guy to help with leaves and shovelers. Cost between $215-$289 depending if it was for one day or one week. 6-7 years ago it was $45-$50 for a couple weeks


Is this better for the ones who get confused?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1843217 said:


> Is this better for the ones who get confused?


Perfect, good work James! Thumbs Up Thumbs Up :waving: :waving:


----------



## CityGuy

35 and bright sunshine


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1843165 said:


> I think we've already hit our 180 post for today!
> 
> Haha.


Nice......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1843222 said:


> Nice......


Past it now.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1843176 said:


> Fixed it for you.


Yes........


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1843217 said:


> Is this better for the ones who get confused?


I got it the first time.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1843225 said:


> I got it the first time.


Me two but some of them get confused easily.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1843192 said:


> You need to set more options up on your cluster it looks bare.


I'm a guy that doesn't like clutter, one of the reasons I'm not home a ton.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1843228 said:


> Me two but some of them get confused easily.


Some of us drink more.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1843225 said:


> I got it the first time.


Same here.......


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1843230 said:


> I'm a guy that doesn't like clutter, one of the reasons I'm not home a ton.


If you were home more you could clean more and here would be no clutter


----------



## ryde307

jimslawnsnow;1843202 said:


> Was gonna put an ad in the local paper for a p/t guy to help with leaves and shovelers. Cost between $215-$289 depending if it was for one day or one week. 6-7 years ago it was $45-$50 for a couple weeks


Now I get it. I thought you were talking pay at first. I forgot CL charges for work ads.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1843238 said:


> Now I get it. I thought you were talking pay at first. I forgot CL charges for work ads.


Read it again....

He is talking the paper, not craigslist.


----------



## ryde307

SnowGuy73;1843239 said:


> Read it again....
> 
> He is talking the paper, not craigslist.


HA yea I should just go back to bed.


----------



## snowman55

some pics from last nights game






[/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1843240 said:


> HA yea I should just go back to bed.


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

snowman55;1843244 said:


> some pics from last nights game
> View attachment 137573
> [/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


Sweet seats!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1843234 said:


> If you were home more you could clean more and here would be no clutter


Everytime I start to clean I get the "leave that alone, I'll get it".

Then a week later I get the "you could help clean up around here once in a while"

So cafe it.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1843246 said:


> :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


You laugh because you are not out of bed yet?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1843252 said:


> Everytime I start to clean I get the "leave that alone, I'll get it".
> 
> Then a week later I get the "you could help clean up around here once in a while"
> 
> So cafe it.


Sounds like my house


----------



## Green Grass

Ummmm culvers


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1843259 said:


> Ummmm culvers


I'm thinking Cy's!


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1843252 said:


> Everytime I start to clean I get the "leave that alone, I'll get it".
> 
> Then a week later I get the "you could help clean up around here once in a while"
> 
> So cafe it.


Your not alone on that one! That's how it goes at my house


----------



## ryde307

I'm thinking lunch buffet at that place on Washington and 3rd.


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1843263 said:


> Your not alone on that one! That's how it goes at my house


When I started throwing everything away I wasn't asked to help anymore.


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;1843264 said:


> I'm thinking lunch buffet at that place on Washington and 3rd.


You where late for work no lunch break for you.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1843265 said:


> When I started throwing everything away I wasn't asked to help anymore.


That's usually what I do


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1843265 said:


> When I started throwing everything away I wasn't asked to help anymore.


My want of lack of clutter, and your above comment are directly related to my earlier post.

The other day, I couldn't put toilet paper in the bathroom closet.

I started to clean off shelves and found sizeable empty boxes 10x10x10", 1/2 used bottles of stuff from 5 years ago, stuff expired.

Rather than say "hey, thanks for getting to that" I immediately get "don't be throwing stuff away, you don't know what I use".

Funny, made enough room for the toilet paper, went back to being on the computer.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Anyone have a two place sled trailer for sale or know of anyone with one that wants to sell?


----------



## snowman55

1st load of laundry I did 12 years ago, I wrecked some of her clothes haven't done laundry since.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;1843274 said:


> 1st load of laundry I did 12 years ago, I wrecked some of her clothes haven't done laundry since.


When I do laundry, it's everyone's but hers.


----------



## ryde307

Green Grass;1843266 said:


> You where late for work no lunch break for you.


I'm now heading to S mpls for irrigation repairs anyways.



snowman55;1843274 said:


> 1st load of laundry I did 12 years ago, I wrecked some of her clothes haven't done laundry since.


I get yelled at for not helping. When I do help I get yelled at for not doing it right. I know just remind her of all the things I can't help with because I don't know how to do it right. I'm not even married.


----------



## Greenery

What is this "laundry" you speak of?


----------



## Greenery

ryde307;1843279 said:


> I get yelled at for not helping. When I do help I get yelled at for not doing it right.


I know this scenario all to well.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1843269 said:


> My want of lack of clutter, and your above comment are directly related to my earlier post.
> 
> The other day, I couldn't put toilet paper in the bathroom closet.
> 
> I started to clean off shelves and found sizeable empty boxes 10x10x10", 1/2 used bottles of stuff from 5 years ago, stuff expired.
> 
> Rather than say "hey, thanks for getting to that" I immediately get "don't be throwing stuff away, you don't know what I use".
> 
> Funny, made enough room for the toilet paper, went back to being on the computer.


I have a buddy who has divorce papers all done up and every time his wife *****es he gives them to her she never seems to sign them.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1843223 said:


> Past it now.


Well better late than never.

I actually had to work this morning morning.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1843288 said:


> Well better late than never.
> 
> I actually had to work this morning morning.


Now it's nap time?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1843287 said:


> I have a buddy who has divorce papers all done up and every time his wife *****es he gives them to her she never seems to sign them.


Yeah, I don't think I could do that. Seems like a more unhealthy lifestyle.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1843295 said:


> Yeah, I don't think I could do that. Seems like a more unhealthy lifestyle.


He is an attorney.


----------



## Camden

Green Grass;1843287 said:


> I have a buddy who has divorce papers all done up and every time his wife *****es he gives them to her she never seems to sign them.


He's going to sh!t himself when his wife gets fed up and draws up her own papers. Half of his stuff is going to be gone.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1843300 said:


> He is an attorney.


Well that makes sense then. Typical


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1843287 said:


> I have a buddy who has divorce papers all done up and every time his wife *****es he gives them to her she never seems to sign them.


.I tell mine I'm going to do the same. Usually shuts up. She can gave half the debts if she wants


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1843266 said:


> You where late for work no lunch break for you.


Always time for lunch. Oh wait thats government.


----------



## CityGuy

snowman55;1843274 said:


> 1st load of laundry I did 12 years ago, I wrecked some of her clothes haven't done laundry since.


Yup been there. I am not allowed to do laundry


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1843290 said:


> Now it's nap time?


Yes.

Who told?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1843273 said:


> Anyone have a two place sled trailer for sale or know of anyone with one that wants to sell?


There is one on Craigslist here in Shakopee for like $350 or so, looks nice.


----------



## CityGuy

48 partly sunny


----------



## CityGuy

Hey snow, how many posts today?


----------



## CityGuy

Hey cb enough reading material today?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1843316 said:


> Hey snow, how many posts today?


Not sure..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Why the hell is Gopher hockey on the radio??


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1843314 said:


> There is one on Craigslist here in Shakopee for like $350 or so, looks nice.


I guess its $400, looks decent for the price.


----------



## SnowGuy73

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/snw/4707175115.html


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1843321 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/snw/4707175115.html


There we go......


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1843322 said:


> There we go......


Thanks but I'm looking for something newer and atleast a 10ft deck


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1843310 said:


> .I tell mine I'm going to do the same. Usually shuts up. She can gave half the debts if she wants


Alllllways...


----------



## Green Grass

Cafe it I am calling it a day


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone going to the Monticello / Chisago football game tonight?

Sounds like we are going to make the drive.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Dot on 610 in Bp


----------



## qualitycut

Finally can load front facing with the low pro.


----------



## ryde307

Looks good Quality. I always like loading backwards because I didn't like going down in reverse.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1843336 said:


> Dot on 610 in Bp


Truck looks more dark than I thought it would, looks good!


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1843340 said:


> Looks good Quality. I always like loading backwards because I didn't like going down in reverse.


Thanks, i dont either but not bad with the low pro, have read a few articles where turbos getting wrecked because of spinning with out oil.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1843338 said:


> Finally can load front facing with the low pro.


I still go backwards to heavy in the back I think


----------



## qualitycut

Just seen a company with the leaf loader at a property


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1843341 said:


> Truck looks more dark than I thought it would, looks good!


Yeah it's dark until the sun hits it.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1843345 said:


> I still go backwards to heavy in the back I think


I tried it thar way and was to heavy on the tongue. I just pull it up a bit and it sits right on the axles


----------



## Camden

ryde307;1843340 said:


> Looks good Quality. I always like loading backwards because I didn't like going down in reverse.


Same here. I learned that if you lift the loader arms enough you can see the rear tires/ramp fairly well. It's still not an easy feeling when you dip over the edge and start to roll down though...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1843346 said:


> Just seen a company with the leaf loader at a property


I've seen a few properties around Roseville that have been cleaned.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1843352 said:


> Same here. I learned that if you lift the loader arms enough you can see the rear tires/ramp fairly well. It's still not an easy feeling when you dip over the edge and start to roll down though...


Yea on my dump it lifts the truck enough its like a straight ramp so i don't drop. Straight run like a hill.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1843358 said:


> Yea on my dump it lifts the truck enough its like a straight ramp so i don't drop. Straight run like a hill.


Get a drop leg on the back of the trailer. The 590 picked the back my old truck up off the ground


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1843338 said:


> Finally can load front facing with the low pro.


Nice.......


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1843360 said:


> Get a drop leg on the back of the trailer. The 590 picked the back my old truck up off the ground


Picks mine up to but i actually dont mind because then i dont have the tip back or forward on the skid when i hit deck of trailer. Just put it in 4×4


----------



## CityGuy

51 mostly cloudy


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1843364 said:


> 51 mostly cloudy


53 and mostly sunny here


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1843365 said:


> 53 and mostly sunny here


Warmer to the south.


----------



## qualitycut

Supposedly 70 next Thursday


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1843369 said:


> Supposedly 70 next Thursday


Don't say like that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Pretty sure my parks are done for the year.

Mowed them today after 2 weeks and could hardly tell.we mowed them.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Perfect day today!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1843380 said:


> Perfect day today!


Yea was done by 1, o and weather was gorgeous as well as some of the joggers i seen.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well.... here's today's email....


I'm very mad at your worker that mowed our office this morning.
My car is covered with grass and dirt from his mower shooting directly
into my car. I'm hoping there is not permanent damage.
I would like you to come and look at it is you have a few minutes.
You should have a talk with him.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1843387 said:


> Well.... here's today's email....
> 
> I'm very mad at your worker that mowed our office this morning.
> My car is covered with grass and dirt from his mower shooting directly
> into my car. I'm hoping there is not permanent damage.
> I would like you to come and look at it is you have a few minutes.
> You should have a talk with him.


was it you??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1843388 said:


> was it you??


Mmmmmmm......no.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1843387 said:


> Well.... here's today's email....
> 
> I'm very mad at your worker that mowed our office this morning.
> My car is covered with grass and dirt from his mower shooting directly
> into my car. I'm hoping there is not permanent damage.
> I would like you to come and look at it is you have a few minutes.
> You should have a talk with him.


Heads will roll!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1843387 said:


> Well.... here's today's email....
> 
> I'm very mad at your worker that mowed our office this morning.
> My car is covered with grass and dirt from his mower shooting directly
> into my car. I'm hoping there is not permanent damage.
> I would like you to come and look at it is you have a few minutes.
> You should have a talk with him.


Well i have a property where they park the car right next to the area we mow where we have to shoot the grass out in the lot because its just a little wider than the mower.


----------



## qualitycut

Now they have a plane stopped on the vegas runway because of possible infected ebola passangers, what dandy.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1843398 said:


> Now they have a plane stopped on the vegas runway because of possible infected ebola passangers, what dandy.


The plane has been cleared. No ebola found.

Did you guys see the idiot passenger who made a joke about having ebola while still inside the plane? How can someone be so stupid!!


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;1843401 said:


> The plane has been cleared. No ebola found.
> 
> Did you guys see the idiot passenger who made a joke about having ebola while still inside the plane? How can someone be so stupid!!


He should be beaten by AP


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1843401 said:


> The plane has been cleared. No ebola found.
> 
> Did you guys see the idiot passenger who made a joke about having ebola while still inside the plane? How can someone be so stupid!!


Yeah... there's just certain things you don't want to joke about on a plane...


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1843404 said:


> Yeah... there's just certain things you don't want to joke about on a plane...


like the word bomb


----------



## qualitycut

17 year old girl next stores parents have been out of town all week and here bf has been there every night. Wonder whats going on lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dallas Deputy negative.

Wait 14 more days and the US should be clear.

You won't hear a peep about it a week from today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1843407 said:


> 17 year old girl next stores parents have been out of town all week and here bf has been there every night. Wonder whats going on lol


Hard core study sessions....

Biology.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yeah, starting Monday I'm going to have to hurt some feelings. We will have a hierarchy within the company.

I'm just nervous to lose some guys this close to winter.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1843407 said:


> 17 year old girl next stores parents have been out of town all week and here bf has been there every night. Wonder whats going on lol


Science experiment you Will see the results in nine months


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1843410 said:


> Yeah, starting Monday I'm going to have to hurt some feelings. We will have a hierarchy within the company.
> 
> I'm just nervous to lose some guys this close to winter.


Sad thing is that its come down to needin to keep crappy guys because its impossible to find any help


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1843407 said:


> 17 year old girl next stores parents have been out of town all week and here bf has been there every night. Wonder whats going on lol


I feel very, very bad for you if you have to ask this question.....


----------



## mnlefty

LwnmwrMan22;1843409 said:


> Hard core study sessions....
> 
> Biology.


I would think more like anatomy?


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1843414 said:


> Science experiment you Will see the results in nine months


Maybe only eight months


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1843416 said:


> Sad thing is that its come down to needin to keep crappy guys because its impossible to find any help


Sad part is my guys are better winter workers. The ones that'll go shovel for 30 hours.


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1843430 said:


>


Busy day?????


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1843433 said:


> Busy day?????


Nope. You??


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1843434 said:


> Nope. You??


Nope done by 1:30


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1843387 said:


> Well.... here's today's email....
> 
> I'm very mad at your worker that mowed our office this morning.
> My car is covered with grass and dirt from his mower shooting directly
> into my car. I'm hoping there is not permanent damage.
> I would like you to come and look at it is you have a few minutes.
> You should have a talk with him.


Wow. Its all I can say.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1843392 said:


> Heads will roll!


Agreed.......


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1843398 said:


> Now they have a plane stopped on the vegas runway because of possible infected ebola passangers, what dandy.


Better there than here.

Time to quarantine the country


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1843439 said:


> Nope done by 1:30


Nice!.....


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1843401 said:


> The plane has been cleared. No ebola found.
> 
> Did you guys see the idiot passenger who made a joke about having ebola while still inside the plane? How can someone be so stupid!!


Did you hear the audio? Someone would die if they said that.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1843402 said:


> He should be beaten by AP


Yes..........


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1843406 said:


> like the word bomb


Or fire........


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1843407 said:


> 17 year old girl next stores parents have been out of town all week and here bf has been there every night. Wonder whats going on lol


Hanky panky.?????????


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1843409 said:


> Hard core study sessions....
> 
> Biology.


I was thinking anatomy


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1843430 said:


>


Too many posts to read?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1843439 said:


> Nope done by 1:30


Better than government hours


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1843454 said:


> Too many posts to read?


Nope.........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Monticello is a haul. How do some of you people live over here???


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1843469 said:


> Monticello is a haul. How do some of you people live over here???


It's gods country out here


----------



## CityGuy

51 and sunny


----------



## CityGuy

11 or so pages today. Not bad.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Hamelfire;1843474 said:


> 11 or so pages today. Not bad.


The night is still young!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ;1843476 said:


> The night is still young!!!!


That it is.
Time to get to work.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1843416 said:


> Sad thing is that its come down to needin to keep crappy guys because its impossible to find any help


That's about it too...


----------



## CityGuy

Surprised SSS hasn't checked in yet.


----------



## CityGuy

I am so ready to burn crap tomorrow. Been itching to do it all week


----------



## TKLAWN

Hamelfire;1843489 said:


> Surprised SSS hasn't checked in yet.


Probably still filling cracks.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1843276 said:


> When I do laundry, it's everyone's but hers.


I turned my underware pink one time, not allowed in the landury room anymoreThumbs Up


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1843416 said:


> Sad thing is that its come down to needin to keep crappy guys because its impossible to find any help


That's just it, I think we all are too easy on our guys but we know its better to have ****y workers vs NO workers.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1843157 said:


> OK. If we get a rain day I was gonna work on it. If its to much of a PITA I'll come over


no worries brother, let me knowThumbs Up


----------



## banonea

Hamelfire;1843122 said:


> Mom was saying last night that a fair number of leaves were still on the trees.


her grass is slow growing so we are waiting for a few more leaves to drop, but when they do......there is going toi be a TON OF THEM in the back yard....


----------



## banonea

Hamelfire;1843126 said:


> Forgot to ask. When is a good time to split hostas? I need to split mine and Mom wants them. Can I do it in the spring?


yep, best time is in the spring


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1843469 said:


> Monticello is a haul. How do some of you people live over here???


30 Minutes south of there and you could be to Hamel and I:waving:


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1843490 said:


> I am so ready to burn crap tomorrow. Been itching to do it all week


lets start now!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Feels like bed time....


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1843511 said:


> Feels like bed time....


If I could get my kids to bed I would go to bed!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1843512 said:


> If I could get my kids to bed I would go to bed!


If I didn't have this stupid dance tonight I'd be in bed!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1843513 said:


> If I didn't have this stupid dance tonight I'd be in bed!


going to bust out some dance moves!!


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1843513 said:


> If I didn't have this stupid dance tonight I'd be in bed!


More info...


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1843501 said:


> her grass is slow growing so we are waiting for a few more leaves to drop, but when they do......there is going toi be a TON OF THEM in the back yard....


Wind will help you out hopefully


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1843502 said:


> yep, best time is in the spring


Cool. Will do that for her.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1843508 said:


> lets start now!


Your district or mine?

Or we could go to rydes or snows.


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1843530 said:


> More info...


They have a fire department dance deal tonight


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1843512 said:


> If I could get my kids to bed I would go to bed!


The night is young yet


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1843537 said:


> Your district or mine?
> 
> Or we could go to rydes or snows.


Snows would be more fun they are all dancing tonight


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1843514 said:


> going to bust out some dance moves!!


He's going to do the white boy.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1843540 said:


> Snows would be more fun they are all dancing tonight


Ohhh sounds like a good place then


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1843541 said:


> He's going to do the white boy.


I can see him now doing the weed whip


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1843469 said:


> Monticello is a haul. How do some of you people live over here???


It's not that bad Only takes me ten minutes to get there


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1843514 said:


> going to bust out some dance moves!!


I don't dance.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1843538 said:


> They have a fire department dance deal tonight


This.........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1843507 said:


> 30 Minutes south of there and you could be to Hamel and I:waving:


Been to Hamel. Too far.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1843557 said:


> I don't dance.


With enough beer I bet you do.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1843564 said:


> Been to Hamel. Too far.


Now I am right next to green


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1843544 said:


> I can see him now doing the weed whip


Thanks I just had a visual.

And it wasn't pretty


----------



## CityGuy

47 clear 
Feels like 51


----------



## Green Grass

If the government asks for my paperwork I had a fire.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1843572 said:


> If the government asks for my paperwork I had a fire.


Started without me?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bit of a downer so far. Hometown unbeaten team down 18-6 at the half after giving up 2 interceptions and losing a fumble.


----------



## Greenery

SnowGuy73;1843513 said:


> If I didn't have this stupid dance tonight I'd be in bed!


Aren't you a little old for a homecoming dance?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1843585 said:


> Bit of a downer so far. Hometown unbeaten team down 18-6 at the half after giving up 2 interceptions and losing a fumble.


Monticello has been pretty good the last couple years


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1843565 said:


> With enough beer I bet you do.


Negative....


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1843583 said:


> Started without me?


Nice calm night and a bunch of paper work to burn.

Sounds like south haven might have a house though.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1843586 said:


> Aren't you a little old for a homecoming dance?


Yup.........


----------



## Green Grass

Greenery;1843586 said:


> Aren't you a little old for a homecoming dance?


Hey leave the guy alone he is dating high school girls.


----------



## unit28

My hometown 6A are 7 wins 0 losses 


Side note. .......,
Odds stll favor an El Niño forming by
mid to late fall, with a 60-70% chance of development. There is a 30-40% chance for neutral conditons to contnue through this winter, with a near-zero chance for La Niña to develop.
Contact: Barbara Mayes Boustead ([email protected]) Midwest Region El Niño Impacts and Outlo


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1843595 said:


> My hometown 6A are 7 wins 0 losses
> 
> Side note. .......,
> Odds stll favor an El Niño forming by
> mid to late fall, with a 60-70% chance of development. There is a 30-40% chance for neutral conditons to contnue through this winter, with a near-zero chance for La Niña to develop.
> Contact: Barbara Mayes Boustead ([email protected]) Midwest Region El Niño Impacts and Outlo


I'm waiting for the Japanese model to come out tomorrow.  I really am. Spot on with last winter.


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;1843595 said:


> My hometown 6A are 7 wins 0 losses
> 
> Side note. .......,
> Odds stll favor an El Niño forming by
> mid to late fall, with a 60-70% chance of development. There is a 30-40% chance for neutral conditons to contnue through this winter, with a near-zero chance for La Niña to develop.
> Contact: Barbara Mayes Boustead ([email protected]) Midwest Region El Niño Impacts and Outlo


Is El the good one for snow or not? I never remember.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1843600 said:


> I'm waiting for the Japanese model to come out tomorrow.  I really am. Spot on with last winter.


You are alive.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1843591 said:


> Hey leave the guy alone he is dating high school girls.


Younger, not that young!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1843591 said:


> Hey leave the guy alone he is dating high school girls.


Robbing the cradel?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1843601 said:


> Is El the good one for snow or not? I never remember.


Typically leans warmer and slightly drier.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1843602 said:


> You are alive.


Barely. I thought I might get shot today. Witnessed about a dozen drugs deals outside what I would call a methadone clinic. Those folks just milled around us the whole day. (Get it, "milled") Sometimes I forget just how messed up some of our fellow citizens are.

Then I painted the west side of my house. One more side to go. Thumbs Up


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1843607 said:


> Barely. I thought I might get shot today. Witnessed about a dozen drugs deals outside what I would call a methadone clinic. Those folks just milled around us the whole day. (Get it, "milled") Sometimes I forget just how messed up some of our fellow citizens are.
> 
> Then I painted the west side of my house. One more side to go. Thumbs Up


Was your truck left on blocks?


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1843607 said:


> Barely. I thought I might get shot today. Witnessed about a dozen drugs deals outside what I would call a methadone clinic. Those folks just milled around us the whole day. (Get it, "milled") Sometimes I forget just how messed up some of our fellow citizens are.
> 
> Then I painted the west side of my house. One more side to go. Thumbs Up


I know the feeling. Our east side is a little sketchy. Nothing like N MLPS but still a pucker factor.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1843604 said:


> Robbing the cradel?


Not that young.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1843605 said:


> Typically leans warmer and slightly drier.


Boooya! !!!!!


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;1843612 said:


> Not that young.


yeah I like the 18-20 year olds they just go down hill so fast


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1843609 said:


> Was your truck left on blocks?


Nope, they left our stuff alone but holy moly were there some messed up folks coming and going.



Hamelfire;1843610 said:


> I know the feeling. Our east side is a little sketchy. Nothing like N MLPS but still a pucker factor.


This particular area is rather artsy and doesn't bother me but this rehab place was unbelievable. We actually don't work much in Minneapolis and rarely if ever end up on the Northside. Not a ton of projects getting done in the really bad areas.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1843614 said:


> Boooya! !!!!!


Keep dreaming. I'm seeing signs of something similar to last year but as I always say, I'm no meteorologist. I just read a lot of charts, maps, and opinion pieces and also steal takes that fit my agenda off of the internet.


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;1843617 said:


> Nope, they left our stuff alone but holy moly were there some messed up folks coming and going.
> 
> This particular area is rather artsy and doesn't bother me but this rehab place was unbelievable. We actually don't work much in Minneapolis and rarely if ever end up on the Northside. Not a ton of projects getting done in the really bad areas.


Its a good time isnt it had some lady on some drug tweaking on the corner asking for money.... I dont got any on me and your not getting it anyway SCRAM
Im usually up on N minneap once a week at about 2-3am im always packin something or another ya never know in an alleyThumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1843610 said:


> I know the feeling. Our east side is a little sketchy. Nothing like N MLPS but still a pucker factor.


The East side of what?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1843620 said:


> Keep dreaming. I'm seeing signs of something similar to last year but as I always say, I'm no meteorologist. I just read a lot of charts, maps, and opinion pieces and also steal takes that fit my agenda off of the internet.


I'll cheer for el Nino or a year like last... I'll make a lot of money in either of those scenarios... if we get an average year i'll feel average I guess


----------



## Drakeslayer

cbservicesllc;1843626 said:


> The East side of what?


I think the city he works for.


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone want to pick me up and bring me to the kod, ill buy


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1843634 said:


> I think the city he works for.


Every city has a trailer park.


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;1843622 said:


> Its a good time isnt it had some lady on some drug tweaking on the corner asking for money.... I dont got any on me and your not getting it anyway SCRAM
> Im usually up on N minneap once a week at about 2-3am im always packin something or another ya never know in an alleyThumbs Up


Way back we did a ton of work in the city including snow work and my Dad has some good story's from back in the day. Some pretty hairy situations.



cbservicesllc;1843626 said:


> The East side of what?


Plymouth I would guess.



cbservicesllc;1843632 said:


> I'll cheer for el Nino or a year like last... I'll make a lot of money in either of those scenarios... if we get an average year i'll feel average I guess


The light years I feel bored. I need a little excitement in the winter. Nothing better than a ton of snow.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1843637 said:


> Every city has a trailer park.


No trailer park in my city


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1843626 said:


> The East side of what?


Plymouth. Lancaster 36th to 9.

The low income apartments


----------



## CityGuy

This airplane repo show on discovery is kinda cool.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Hamelfire;1843646 said:


> This airplane repo show on discovery is kinda cool.


Yeah, been on for 3 seasons now.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Drakeslayer;1843648 said:


> Yeah, been on for 3 seasons now.


Never watched a whole season just trying to help Hamel get the post count up:waving:


----------



## CityGuy

Drakeslayer;1843650 said:


> Never watched a whole season just trying to help Hamel get the post count up:waving:


That a boy. Thumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

I think we well surpassed Snows 180 posts a day today by a long shot.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1843646 said:


> This airplane repo show on discovery is kinda cool.


Some of it is nuts!


----------



## qualitycut

No offers on the kod?


----------



## CityGuy

Only 13618 to 100000.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1843653 said:


> Some of it is nuts!


They are crazy that's forsure


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1843654 said:


> No offers on the kod?


Too far for this guy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1843652 said:


> I think we well surpassed Snows 180 posts a day today by a long shot.


I think you're right.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1843653 said:


> Some of it is nuts!


I like how they never crash even though every plane has a mid air problem. One episode they were in mn taking a float plane up in lake county


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1843655 said:


> Only 13618 to 100000.


Nice..... .


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1843659 said:


> I like how they never crash even though every plane has a mid air problem. One episode they were in mn taking a float plane up in lake county


Was that the one where they couldn't get it started right away?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That's a bummer....

Home team played like crap all game, Monticello fumbled the ball on a quarterback keeper in our own 44 with 40 seconds left.

Fought back from a 25-12 deficit after giving up 4 turnovers. 

With 5 seconds left, it was 3rd and 5 on the 5 with no time outs, 25-19.

Quarterback rolls to his right, looks into the endzone, but throws it to the checkdown and he gets tackled on the 3. Would have been a heck of a comeback with how poorly the team played all night.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1843658 said:


> I think you're right.


You'll have to recalculate tomorrow. :laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1843663 said:


> You'll have to recalculate tomorrow. :laughing:


Ok.........


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1843659 said:


> I like how they never crash even though every plane has a mid air problem. One episode they were in mn taking a float plane up in lake county


I think that was camdens


----------



## CityGuy

They could make it much more simple.

Go about your bussiness.
Stay the F off the roads.

http://www.twincities.com/localnews/ci_26699908/mndot-rolls-out-new-terms-describe-winter-road


----------



## CityGuy

Interesting read.

http://bringmethenews.com/2014/09/30/pass-the-salt-worries-about-supply-for-winter-road-treatments/


----------



## albhb3

so went passed the scale in stillwater today, looks like there expanding all areas


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1843661 said:


> Was that the one where they couldn't get it started right away?


Yeah I think that was the same one


----------



## Polarismalibu

http://cdllife.com/2014/featured/operation-safe-driver-enforcement-blitz-begins-soon/


----------



## albhb3

ohh goody it be nice if they just spent the time pulling over and ticketing all the idiots that text and have headphones on theyd be rich


----------



## unit28

Polarismalibu;1843677 said:


> http://cdllife.com/2014/featured/operation-safe-driver-enforcement-blitz-begins-soon/


All of isanti was crawling with patrols this afternoon 
Even foot patrol at two major intersection on CR5
LEO on foot were plain clothed dispatching


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1843643 said:


> Plymouth. Lancaster 36th to 9.
> 
> The low income apartments


Bah... that's like easy street compared to most!


----------



## unit28

Ill be sitting in the deer stand tomorrow 
Got some weather links for reading material

http://cirrus.sprl.umich.edu/wxnet/servers.php


----------



## jimslawnsnow

albhb3;1843681 said:


> ohh goody it be nice if they just spent the time pulling over and ticketing all the idiots that text and have headphones on theyd be rich


Had a few run ins with idiots like that today. I just want to strangle them


----------



## qualitycut

Shes clicking her heels


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1weather is a pretty good looking weather app.

No radar though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Accuweather has at least upper 30's until Thanksgiving and only a slight mention of snow 1 time until then.


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1843607 said:


> Barely. I thought I might get shot today. Witnessed about a dozen drugs deals outside what I would call a methadone clinic. Those folks just milled around us the whole day. (Get it, "milled") Sometimes I forget just how messed up some of our fellow citizens are.
> 
> Then I painted the west side of my house. One more side to go. Thumbs Up


That's why I carry a 40mm in the truck at my side


----------



## SnowGuy73

Frost on vehicles already.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Back up to a 60% chance of rain on Monday.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1843708 said:


> Back up to a 60% chance of rain on Monday.


Good, im drinking all weekend


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1843708 said:


> Back up to a 60% chance of rain on Monday.


Kinda late for prom to be getting over?


----------



## unit28

Yoiu will need this

http://climate.umn.edu/HIDradius/HIDENmapMisc.asp


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1843687 said:



> Bah... that's like easy street compared to most!


Ask the dog watch about it. It will make your pucker factor go up.


----------



## CityGuy

29 mostly clear 
Feels like 35


----------



## Green Grass

holy frost batman!


----------



## CityGuy

29 clear
Patchy fog


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1843740 said:


> holy frost batman!


And fog......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1843708 said:


> Back up to a 60% chance of rain on Monday.


I'm at 70% and 50% at night


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bit foggy in spots.


----------



## SnowGuy73

30° clear calm.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Frosty.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

27°F here.

Ponds are not showing crystals around the edges yet.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Up to 70% chance Monday now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1843756 said:


> 27°F here.
> 
> Ponds are not showing crystals around the edges yet.


Its a beautiful thing!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

May as well have snowed.

3 weeks since this has been mowed.

Not mowing it today. MEA weekend, schools closed Wed/Thur/Fri. Will send guys over then.

That'll be it for the year.


----------



## unit28

No frost under the trees

Get back to work......


LoL


----------



## unit28

Fingers are cold in the treestand


----------



## SnowGuy73

See anything yet?


----------



## unit28

Just Birds turkeys and ducks
Squirrels didn't even move yet


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1843772 said:


> No frost under the trees
> 
> Get back to work......
> 
> LoL


I decided to pack it in today.

Gotta get some e trak for the trailer, fab up a different break away cable that's shorter so we don't have this one taped, get a new hit pin for the tongue lock.

Plus we are supposed to meet some relatives at Cracker Barrel around noon.


----------



## unit28

Sounds like sprinkles frpm the sun melting the frost that was on top
Of the canopy

Squirrels out of their nest now.

Pic of a deer under my stand couple weeks ago
Pic is hard to see from way up


----------



## Polarismalibu

unit28;1843793 said:


> Just Birds turkeys and ducks
> Squirrels didn't even move yet


I would have shot the ducks and a turkey and been on my way home lol


----------



## SSS Inc.

I'm in my cougar stand(paver) on excelsior blvd. and have spotted several coming out of yoga class.


----------



## unit28

Omg

Haven't had cracker barrel since 8 years

Yumm


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1843793 said:


> Just Birds turkeys and ducks
> Squirrels didn't even move yet


Sounds about right.

Good luck!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1843804 said:


> I'm in my cougar stand(paver) on excelsior blvd. and have spotted several coming out of yoga class.


Nice!.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like someone here is either turning over ALOT of equipment, or doing a fair amount of downsizing.


----------



## Greenery

SSS Inc.;1843804 said:


> I'm in my cougar stand(paver) on excelsior blvd. and have spotted several coming out of yoga class.


Probably be best if you keep your gun holstered.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1843811 said:


> Looks like someone here is either turning over ALOT of equipment, or doing a fair amount of downsizing.


Anything good?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1843811 said:


> Looks like someone here is either turning over ALOT of equipment, or doing a fair amount of downsizing.


Did you fire everyone?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

greenery;1843815 said:


> probably be best if you keep your gun holstered.


Ha!!! .............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1843818 said:


> Did you fire everyone?


It ain't me......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1843816 said:


> Anything good?


Yeah, some pretty good looking stuff.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1843821 said:


> Yeah, some pretty good looking stuff.


Where would one sneak a peek?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;1843822 said:


> Where would one sneak a peek?


Same places everyone looks online. Not necessarily LISTed but you might have to BID, K?


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1843827 said:


> Same places everyone looks online. Not necessarily LISTed but you might have to BID, K?


10-4. Sod cutter. Maybe???


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1843804 said:


> I'm in my cougar stand(paver) on excelsior blvd. and have spotted several coming out of yoga class.


Alllllways...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamel, where you burnin? I smell house fire smoke in southwest MG...


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1843833 said:


> Hamel, where you burnin? I smell house fire smoke in southwest MG...


I think he said him and green were today


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If we can get 30 mph winds tomorrow night, you're gonna see alot 9f baggers come Tuesday.


----------



## unit28

Plain wrapper looking n bound on65


----------



## unit28

Looking at whats coming
30 mph shouldn't be any problem

http://virga.sfsu.edu/gif/jetsat_00.gif


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1843833 said:


> Hamel, where you burnin? I smell house fire smoke in southwest MG...


Hamel literally


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1843866 said:


> Hamel literally


Now it makes sense...


----------



## NorthernProServ

Perfect sprinkler blowout weather today


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1843888 said:


> Perfect sprinkler blowout weather today


Absolutely


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1843888 said:


> Perfect sprinkler blowout weather today


Perfect for almost anything.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1843891 said:


> Perfect for almost anything.


Gonna suck to go to the Orchard. Everyone else is there.

Sounds like a trip back to THE candy store.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1843895 said:


> Gonna suck to go to the Orchard. Everyone else is there.
> 
> Sounds like a trip back to THE candy store.


In Jordan?

169 southbound is closed right now.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1843887 said:


> Now it makes sense...


Couple crews from 4 and 5 were there.


----------



## CityGuy

56 and sunny


----------



## CityGuy

Burned down a beautiful house in Hamel today.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1843804 said:


> I'm in my cougar stand(paver) on excelsior blvd. and have spotted several coming out of yoga class.


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1843895 said:


> Gonna suck to go to the Orchard. Everyone else is there.
> 
> Sounds like a trip back to THE candy store.


The one in Jordan? They have those zots there. I love those things


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1843902 said:


> Burned down a beautiful house in Hamel today.


Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## unit28

Not overcrowded in brahm
We picked some dandies today


----------



## CityGuy

One of several


----------



## CityGuy

Number 2


----------



## CityGuy

Number 3


----------



## CityGuy

One last one


----------



## Polarismalibu

That looks like it was a nice house


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1843906 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen!


Happy now? Lol


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1843922 said:


> That looks like it was a nice house


Tomorrow's is even nicer.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1843924 said:


> Tomorrow's is even nicer.


How do they decide to burn houses? Are they condemned or something? do it for training instead of just tearing them down?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1843926 said:


> How do they decide to burn houses? Are they condemned or something? do it for training instead of just tearing them down?


Development normally and yes training too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Prior Lake is a haul! How do you people live here?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

And yes, we have our ways to get to the store in Jordan.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1843926 said:


> How do they decide to burn houses? Are they condemned or something? do it for training instead of just tearing them down?


Usually owner sells to developer and stipulates that the fd can burn it. Somewhat cheaper than tear down anf there is a tax incentive.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1843931 said:


> Prior Lake is a haul! How do you people live here?


Long ways from home


----------



## CityGuy

57 and sunny


----------



## CityGuy

I see the gophers won today against northwestern


----------



## CityGuy

Wild at 8 on fsn


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1843955 said:


> Wild at 8 on fsn


that's past my bed time!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1843956 said:


> that's past my bed time!


Mine too.....


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1843811 said:


> Looks like someone here is either turning over ALOT of equipment, or doing a fair amount of downsizing.


Thought he said they we're switching to all Kage systems? That would explain a lot of it.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1843956 said:


> that's past my bed time!


Mine too....


----------



## CityGuy

56 and sunny


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1843956 said:


> that's past my bed time!


Who's the dork in that first picture that Hamel posted? Oops, my bad I thought I was replying to Hamels post. :laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1843970 said:


> Who's the dork in that first picture that Hamel posted? Oops, my bad I thought I was replying to Hamels post. :laughing:


Might need to be a little more clear on that SSS. :laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1843973 said:


> Might need to be a little more clear on that SSS. :laughing:


The guy with the Waverly shirt on. Nobody lives in Waverly.


----------



## CityGuy

Wow, it's quiet in here tonight.

Must have been to much posting yesterday.


----------



## CityGuy

90 minutes to puck drop.


----------



## CityGuy

55 and clear


----------



## CityGuy

Hey Snow,

How's the hangover?


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1843970 said:


> Who's the dork in that first picture that Hamel posted? Oops, my bad I thought I was replying to Hamels post. :laughing:


I know who the cool guy in that picture is!


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1844009 said:


> Hey Snow,
> 
> How's the hangover?


Shhh he is sleeping


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1843965 said:


> Thought he said they we're switching to all Kage systems? That would explain a lot of it.


I missed his post on that.

Yeah, would explain it.

Just leaving the apple.orchard.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1844019 said:


> Shhh he is sleeping


Figured he might want to watch the game. :laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1844018 said:


> I know who the cool guy in that picture is!


Must be talking about Dean? :waving:


----------



## CityGuy

Up to 90% chance of rain monday.
60% late tomorrow


----------



## Camden

Who's the best Western dealer in the metro for service not sales?


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;1844025 said:


> Who's the best Western dealer in the metro for service not sales?


Snow plow plus in Buffalo


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1844022 said:


> Must be talking about Dean? :waving:


Well we knew it wasn't me!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1844025 said:


> Who's the best Western dealer in the metro for service not sales?


Snow plows plus in buffalo or countryside in Anoka


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1844025 said:


> Who's the best Western dealer in the metro for service not sales?


I prefer Smith Winter Products in Osseo/MG


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1844025 said:


> Who's the best Western dealer in the metro for service not sales?


Coutryside in Ramsey


----------



## Camden

Green Grass;1844026 said:


> Snow plow plus in Buffalo





Polarismalibu;1844036 said:


> Snow plows plus in buffalo or countryside in Anoka


Excellent. Thanks guys.


----------



## CityGuy

Thoughts on the Wild game tonight?


----------



## CityGuy

Pizza Rolls. It's what's for dinner.


----------



## TKLAWN

Hamelfire;1844048 said:


> Thoughts on the Wild game tonight?


wild win 3-2 tight game winner by Pomenville.

Anything else??


----------



## CityGuy

TKLAWN;1844055 said:


> wild win 3-2 tight game winner by Pomenville.
> 
> Anything else??


Vikes tomorrow?


----------



## TKLAWN

Hamelfire;1844054 said:


> Pizza Rolls. It's what's for dinner.


oh, the buffalo chicken ones are pretty tasty!


----------



## TKLAWN

Hamelfire;1844057 said:


> Vikes tomorrow?


24-17 Vikes.

290yds and 2 TD"s for Bridgewater.

What else you got?


----------



## CityGuy

TKLAWN;1844058 said:


> oh, the buffalo chicken ones are pretty tasty!


Will have to try those.


----------



## CityGuy

TKLAWN;1844059 said:


> 24-17 Vikes.
> 
> 290yds and 2 TD"s for Bridgewater.
> 
> What else you got?


Will I win the lottery?


----------



## TKLAWN

Hamelfire;1844061 said:


> Will I win the lottery?


Yes!

scratch offs only.


----------



## CityGuy

TKLAWN;1844059 said:


> 24-17 Vikes.
> 
> 290yds and 2 TD"s for Bridgewater.
> 
> What else you got?


Who's winning the superbowl?
Stanley cup?
Ncaa championship?
Sex of my baby?


----------



## CityGuy

TKLAWN;1844063 said:


> Yes!
> 
> scratch offs only.


Oh man been playing powerball too much


----------



## CityGuy

49 and clear


----------



## TKLAWN

Hamelfire;1844064 said:


> Who's winning the superbowl?
> Stanley cup?
> Ncaa championship?
> Sex of my baby?


Denver Broncos
L.A Kings
Arizona
??????


----------



## CityGuy

Kemper is in net again tonight.


----------



## CityGuy

Game time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Camden

Hamelfire;1844064 said:


> Who's winning the superbowl?
> Stanley cup?
> Ncaa championship?
> Sex of my baby?


Seattle

Minnesota

Duke

Girl


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1844084 said:


> Seattle
> 
> Minnesota
> 
> Duke
> 
> Girl


Perfect. But I was hoping for a boy.

Oh well, healthy and I'm happy.


----------



## TKLAWN

Camden;1844084 said:


> Seattle
> 
> Minnesota
> 
> Duke
> 
> Girl


Your picks might look like Mauer's batting average.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1844054 said:


> Pizza Rolls. It's what's for dinner.


Went to Buffalo wild wings


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1844088 said:


> Perfect. But I was hoping for a boy.
> 
> Oh well, healthy and I'm happy.


Boy so I can get rid of some boy carp


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1844064 said:


> Who's winning the superbowl?
> Stanley cup?
> Ncaa championship?
> Sex ?


Who's winning the superbowl?.......Jets
Stanley cup?.........Bruins
Ncaa championship? ...........Gophers (Talking hockey here not b-ball) 
Sex ?.......Very Infrequent after the baby Girl is born.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1844099 said:


> Went to Buffalo wild wings


Where??????????


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1844105 said:


> Where??????????


Went to Hutch


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1844099 said:


> Went to Buffalo wild wings


Went to pepitos Mexican Restaurant (awesome) on my way to get my daughter at a friends house. Don't tell my wife though because I told her I wasn't hungry at dinner.  I'm not hungry anymore.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1844100 said:


> Boy so I can get rid of some boy carp


Thumbs UpThumbs Up..............................


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1844103 said:


> Who's winning the superbowl?.......Jets
> Stanley cup?.........Bruins
> Ncaa championship? ...........Gophers (Talking hockey here not b-ball)
> Sex ?.......Very Infrequent after the baby Girl is born.


True, well the last part.


----------



## CityGuy

Goalllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goal!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Camden

TKLAWN;1844089 said:


> Your picks might look like Mauer's batting average.


From 2014 or 2009 when he won the MVP award?


----------



## Camden

Prediction for tonight's Wild game: Colorado gets their first goal of the season but it won't be enough. Wild win 3-1.


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;1844116 said:


> Prediction for tonight's Wild game: Colorado gets their first goal of the season but it won't be enough. Wild win 3-1.


This I see to be very possible.


----------



## CityGuy

Might be true?


----------



## Camden

I can't believe it's only 1-0!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1844037 said:


> I prefer Smith Winter Products in Osseo/MG


I had them put my plow on my truck when I first started out. Picked it up stuff was missing out of my truck and the plow didn't work.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1844136 said:


> I had them out my plow on my truck when I first started out. Picked it up stuff was missing out of my truck and the plow didn't work.


Why did you have your plow outed?? Was it one of "those" plows


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1844138 said:


> Why did you have your plow outed?? Was it one of "those" plows


Little button syndrome again.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1844138 said:


> Why did you have your plow outed?? Was it one of "those" plows


Maybe it would swing both ways.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bull cafe hit right there!


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;1844136 said:


> I had them put my plow on my truck when I first started out. Picked it up stuff was missing out of my truck and the plow didn't work.


That's BS. Aamco Transmission stole stuff out of my car when I was in college. I'll never forgive them for it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

*goal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

EDIT: NOOoÓ))))))))))))0)))000000000000


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1844143 said:


> Maybe it would swing both ways.


Sounds like it wouldn't swing both ways, and that's an issue for Polaris??


----------



## Polarismalibu

It's like the playoffs all over again with cafed up calls


----------



## SSS Inc.

*goal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Polarismalibu

Snipe!!!!!!! 2-0


----------



## Camden

I know it's 2-0 but you gotta hand it to Varlamov. If he wasn't so darn good it would be 4-0 at least. He's been incredible. Lucky for us the guys in front of him suck.


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;1844155 said:


> It's like the playoffs all over again with cafed up calls


No kidding! They let Landeskog do whatever the heck he wants. He did get a penalty earlier but then they gave a BS call to Coyle too. That should've been a PP for the Wild all the way.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1844160 said:


> I know it's 2-0 but you gotta hand it to Varlamov. If he wasn't so darn good it would be 4-0 at least. He's been incredible. Lucky for us the guys in front of him suck.


Colorado has missed a lot of easy shots too. They should have scored a few times


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;1844162 said:


> Colorado has missed a lot of easy shots too. They should have scored a few times


Oh yeah. Bad angles on their shots are helping the Wild big time. Great game so far...


----------



## BossPlow614

Polarismalibu;1844136 said:


> I had them put my plow on my truck when I first started out. Picked it up stuff was missing out of my truck and the plow didn't work.


I do not like them at all. Long story short they owe my buddies a few grand over some BS last winter when they plowed for them. I won't do business with them.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1844023 said:


> Up to 90% chance of rain monday.
> 60% late tomorrow


Good i may need monday off. Two nights of drinking in a row no good. 4.5 hr nap today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1844009 said:


> Hey Snow,
> 
> How's the hangover?


I don't get hangovers...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1844019 said:


> Shhh he is sleeping


Nope, he's at the fd recognition dinner tonight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1844058 said:


> oh, the buffalo chicken ones are pretty tasty!


Noted!......


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1844171 said:


> Good i may need monday off. Two nights of drinking in a row no good. 4.5 hr nap today.


Lightweight!...


----------



## Camden

Check out the woman sitting in the front row behind the Avs bench...oh my goodness!!!! Gorgeous lady....


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1844180 said:


> Lightweight!...


A litre of jack will do that


----------



## Polarismalibu

They need to start these games before 8. Fighting to stay awake till the end


----------



## Camden

Hate to say this because I kind of like him but Dumba is our worst player. He's over-matched out there.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Heck yeah nice win again!!


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1844184 said:


> Hate to say this because I kind of like him but Dumba is our worst player. He's over-matched out there.


Yea didnt you see my post about how i hate hearing his cafe name


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1844191 said:


> Yea didnt you see my post about how i hate hearing his cafe name


Didn't see it but yeah, I'm with ya there.

I just read that between last year and this year the Avs have been shut out 4 times...3 of those by Keumper.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1844200 said:


> Didn't see it but yeah, I'm with ya there.
> 
> I just read that between last year and this year the Avs have been shut out 4 times...3 of those by Keumper.


So far the weak point (so i thought ) of our team has back to back shut outs. He may be for real.


----------



## Deershack

Does anyone know of and/or recommend a welding shop in St.Paul. Need the attachment plates on a snow bucket removed and replaced. Since N.St.Paul welding closed, I can't find a shop.


----------



## CityGuy

43 clear 
Feels like 39


----------



## CityGuy

There is nothing on tv at 5 am on a Sunday morning


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1844177 said:


> Nope, he's at the fd recognition dinner tonight.


Went out 2 nights in a row?


----------



## CityGuy

41 and clear


----------



## CityGuy

60% chance of rain this afternoon 
90% chance tomorrow


----------



## CityGuy

Off to burn a house for loretto fd today. Pics later on.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1844218 said:


> 60% chance of rain this afternoon
> 90% chance tomorrow


I have 30% tonight and 80% tomorrow and 60% tomorrow night. Sure varies


----------



## SnowGuy73

40° breezy clear.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1844228 said:


> I have 30% tonight and 80% tomorrow and 60% tomorrow night. Sure varies


I'm at 40, 80, 30%


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1844239 said:


> I'm at 40, 80, 30%


I haven't seen any maps. I take it rain is moving from north to south?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Deershack;1844205 said:


> Does anyone know of and/or recommend a welding shop in St.Paul. Need the attachment plates on a snow bucket removed and replaced. Since N.St.Paul welding closed, I can't find a shop.


Not in St. Paul but we use Midland equipment for all of our welding and fabrication out in Lakeville.

BTW: Any use for another Chevy 5 yard dump?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nice morning out.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I just read a second person now has ebola in texas. just pisses me off:angry:


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1844248 said:


> I haven't seen any maps. I take it rain is moving from north to south?


Not sure, I missed it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yuhas says nothing severe.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1844041 said:


> Excellent. Thanks guys.


I'll also say Snow Plows Plus


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1844037 said:


> I prefer Smith Winter Products in Osseo/MG


Hahaha! That's hilarious! :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1844166 said:


> I do not like them at all. Long story short they owe my buddies a few grand over some BS last winter when they plowed for them. I won't do business with them.


And that's another thing, why go buy parts/service from your competition... it's like buying trees and plants from a landscape company that has a nursery division...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Out to set my record today.. 40 blowouts in 10 hours...


----------



## unit28

Winds are increasing a little here


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1844266 said:


> Out to set my record today.. 40 blowouts in 10 hours...


easy if they are in one development.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1844265 said:


> And that's another thing, why go buy parts/service from your competition... it's like buying trees and plants from a landscape company that has a nursery division...


All the dealers plow now it seems.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1844275 said:


> All the dealers plow now it seems.


Maybe the little ones, places i deal with dont


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1844273 said:


> easy if they are in one development.


Absolutely, 2 developments today, but close together


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Any bulk mulch ...walnut...available on a Sunday in the west metro??? I ran short 12 yards.


----------



## Polarismalibu

MNPLOWCO;1844279 said:


> Any bulk mulch ...walnut...available on a Sunday in the west metro??? I ran short 12 yards.


That's a lot to be short by


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1844276 said:


> Maybe the little ones, places i deal with dont


Seems like more and more are each year. Even some of the big ones.


----------



## Green Grass

MNPLOWCO;1844279 said:


> Any bulk mulch ...walnut...available on a Sunday in the west metro??? I ran short 12 yards.


For that amount you might be able to get Dave's Mulch in Delano to open for you.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1844266 said:


> Out to set my record today.. 40 blowouts in 10 hours...


You can do it, I believe in you son.


----------



## SnowGuy73

MNPLOWCO;1844279 said:


> Any bulk mulch ...walnut...available on a Sunday in the west metro??? I ran short 12 yards.


How'd you manage that?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1844289 said:


> You can do it, I believe in you son.


Your CB's dad it is all coming together!!:laughing:


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1844293 said:


> Your CB's dad it is all coming together!!:laughing:


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1844260 said:


> I'll also say Snow Plows Plus


I'll still say Countryside Services


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1844296 said:


> I'll still say Countryside Services


I still say snow plows plus. I have never used country side though it is to far away for me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1844293 said:


> Your CB's dad it is all coming together!!:laughing:


From now on its JR not CB.


----------



## SnowGuy73

90 minutes until its norv time!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1844296 said:


> I'll still say Countryside Services


Hey, i'd be willing to give them a shot... closer than Snow Plows Plus for me... i've tried crySTEAL, Smith, and SPP so far...


----------



## MNPLOWCO

SnowGuy73;1844290 said:


> How'd you manage that?


when you're slinging 40 to 50 yards of mulch and the homeowner is home you end up getting micro managed and then being told they want it 4 inches there in 5 inches over there and nine inches over there and by the time you get done you're actually swinging another 10 to 15 yards on top of what you originally planned for. I hate working on weekends with homeowners there. Nice sized estate on tonka.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1844299 said:


> From now on its JR not CB.


Hahaha... Alllllways


----------



## cbservicesllc

snowguy73;1844300 said:


> 90 minutes until its norv time!


norv!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

MNPLOWCO;1844302 said:


> when you're slinging 40 to 50 yards of mulch and the homeowner is home you end up getting micro managed and then being told they want it 4 inches there in 5 inches over there and nine inches over there and by the time you get done you're actually swinging another 10 to 15 yards on top of what you originally planned for. I hate working on weekends with homeowners there. Nice sized estate on tonka.


I hear that.


----------



## cbservicesllc

MNPLOWCO;1844302 said:


> when you're slinging 40 to 50 yards of mulch and the homeowner is home you end up getting micro managed and then being told they want it 4 inches there in 5 inches over there and nine inches over there and by the time you get done you're actually swinging another 10 to 15 yards on top of what you originally planned for. I hate working on weekends with homeowners there. Nice sized estate on tonka.


I think we've all been there


----------



## 60Grit

MNPLOWCO;1844279 said:


> Any bulk mulch ...walnut...available on a Sunday in the west metro??? I ran short 12 yards.


Didn't see this until now...I've got about 13-14 yards of walnut. Give me a call if you still have my number.


----------



## 60Grit

CJ's Outdoor;1844320 said:


> Didn't see this until now...I've got about 13-14 yards of walnut. Give me a call if you still have my number.


Heading to my sister's birthday party in Minnetonka shortly...could even deliver


----------



## qualitycut

MNPLOWCO;1844302 said:


> when you're slinging 40 to 50 yards of mulch and the homeowner is home you end up getting micro managed and then being told they want it 4 inches there in 5 inches over there and nine inches over there and by the time you get done you're actually swinging another 10 to 15 yards on top of what you originally planned for. I hate working on weekends with homeowners there. Nice sized estate on tonka.


Exactly why i put x amount if of x amount of yards, and don't work weekends lol


----------



## MNPLOWCO

CJ's Outdoor;1844322 said:


> Heading to my sister's birthday party in Minnetonka shortly...could even deliver


Whoa, no kidding. Just got back in from outside and checked the website. I'll check to see if I have your number in my PM and yes I would love to have your walnuts


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1844313 said:


> I think we've all been there


We have, why I don't do residentials, and try to stay away from home owner based townhomes.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO;1844327 said:


> Whoa, no kidding. Just got back in from outside and checked the website. I'll check to see if I have your number in my PM and yes I would love to have your walnuts


Hey now... family site here.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamel, you burnin the white house off of 101? Looks close to me


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1844331 said:


> Hamel, you burnin the white house off of 101? Looks close to me


That would be the one JR


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1844332 said:


> That would be the one JR


Hahahahah.


----------



## albhb3

get rid of teddy turrible


----------



## SnowGuy73

Uh oh......


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1844265 said:


> And that's another thing, why go buy parts/service from your competition... it's like buying trees and plants from a landscape company that has a nursery division...


That's exactly it!

That's why I'll go to Grove over Midwest Landscapes. Actually, come to think of it, I don't know of anyone that goes to Midwest for plants.


----------



## BossPlow614

Polarismalibu;1844275 said:


> All the dealers plow now it seems.


Countryside does plow. However, I've always had good experience with them for service stuff and they get things done quick which is awesome because it's usually during a snow event when I've had to go there with an issue.


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1844301 said:


> Hey, i'd be willing to give them a shot... closer than Snow Plows Plus for me... i've tried crySTEAL, Smith, and SPP so far...


I'll also recommend Plow World up in East Bethel. They busted cafe to get my wiring harness installed in my truck 2 years ago. They had their guys working all night and got my truck done at about 2am Saturday morning, just in time for the first storm of the year later that night in early Dec '12 when the snow arrived on Sunday morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

As of now, my hourly shows rain from about sun rise to sunset tomorrow.


----------



## Green Grass

JR how are your blowouts going?


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1844340 said:


> Countryside does plow. However, I've always had good experience with them for service stuff and they get things done quick which is awesome because it's usually during a snow event when I've had to go there with an issue.


Yeah they have great service. Had them put the plow on the new truck only took a hour


----------



## SnowGuy73

What a boring game so far.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1844360 said:


> What a boring game so far.


Horrible.

Vikes are playing as bad as our high school team the other night.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1844343 said:


> I'll also recommend Plow World up in East Bethel. They busted cafe to get my wiring harness installed in my truck 2 years ago. They had their guys working all night and got my truck done at about 2am Saturday morning, just in time for the first storm of the year later that night in early Dec '12 when the snow arrived on Sunday morning.


Plow World has gone to all Sno-Way and Western, pretty much dumped Boss.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1844353 said:


> JR how are your blowouts going?


Hahaha, pretty good, might get 40 in 8 hours at this rate...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1844362 said:


> Plow World has gone to all Sno-Way and Western, pretty much dumped Boss.


Probably because everyone that supplies Boss has to go through crySTEAL... wonder who's orders get fulfilled first...?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1844367 said:


> Probably because everyone that supplies Boss has to go through crySTEAL... wonder who's orders get fulfilled first...?


Some of that, although I'd been told from Plow World that they have to order the part, then drive to Crysteel and pick it up myself.

There were / are other issues, but I can also understand the problem of your distributor being in direct competition with retail sales.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

my rain chances for tomorrow have been cut in half.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1844375 said:


> my rain chances for tomorrow have been cut in half.


I am still at 70% for tomorrow


----------



## SSS Inc.

I hope 10 minute Teddy is ready to go. They left too much time for Teddy!!!


----------



## Green Grass

This game is horrible


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1844381 said:


> This game is horrible


I'm glad I missed the first half. 8 year old girls trying to play hockey is way more entertaining.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1844384 said:


> I'm glad I missed the first half. 8 year old girls trying to play hockey is way more entertaining.


That sounds much more entertaining than this game.


----------



## Green Grass

Wow is the line bad


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone have a cheaper place to get e track parts?


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1844393 said:


> Anyone have a cheaper place to get e track parts?


I bought mine on ebay for a lot less then any store i found


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1844375 said:


> my rain chances for tomorrow have been cut in half.


Same here...


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1844261 said:


> Hahaha! That's hilarious! :laughing: :laughing:


Larry always took care of me.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Stupid packers


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1844286 said:


> For that amount you might be able to get Dave's Mulch in Delano to open for you.


Is that the place on 12?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1844293 said:


> Your CB's dad it is all coming together!!:laughing:


Yes I see it too now.


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;1844401 said:


> Stupid packers


must suck being a vikes fan:laughing:


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1844403 said:


> Is that the place on 12?


Yeah by Randys.


----------



## CityGuy

MNPLOWCO;1844327 said:


> Whoa, no kidding. Just got back in from outside and checked the website. I'll check to see if I have your number in my PM and yes I would love to have your walnuts


Haha..............


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1844331 said:


> Hamel, you burnin the white house off of 101? Looks close to me


Yes sir. Just north of 47 west side


----------



## Green Grass

What phone does everyone have and do they like it? I have a samsung pro and it won't group message which is driving me nuts.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1844365 said:


> Hahaha, pretty good, might get 40 in 8 hours at this rate...


Get to work jr


----------



## albhb3

Green Grass;1844410 said:


> What phone does everyone have and do they like it? I have a samsung pro and it won't group message which is driving me nuts.


flip phone ill escort myself out now


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1844410 said:


> What phone does everyone have and do they like it? I have a samsung pro and it won't group message which is driving me nuts.


Lg 2 i think it is. Might be 3. And yes i can group message on it. Not sure how but it can do it.


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;1844413 said:


> flip phone ill escort myself out now


Been there.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1844381 said:


> This game is horrible


Agreed. That was bad!


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;1844405 said:


> must suck being a vikes fan:laughing:


No I just don't like the packers. I already know the Vikings suck


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;1844418 said:


> No I just don't like the packers. I already know the Vikings suck


Do tell


----------



## CityGuy

Loretto burn


----------



## CityGuy

Number 2


----------



## CityGuy

Number 3


----------



## CityGuy

Number 4


----------



## CityGuy

Number 5


----------



## Polarismalibu

I'm surprised no one protests those burns as pollution and causing global warming.


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;1844428 said:


> I'm surprised no one protests those burns as pollution and causing global warming.


thats because nobody really cares on a sunday


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1844428 said:


> I'm surprised no one protests those burns as pollution and causing global warming.


You would be surprised at all the paperwork and test that have to be done to ensure that it is ok to burn.


----------



## Greenery

Beef, swiss, cheesecurds, cinnamon brown sugar bacon, oh my.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1844410 said:


> What phone does everyone have and do they like it? I have a samsung pro and it won't group message which is driving me nuts.


Samsung S5. Totally waterproof. You can run an S4 in a LifeProof case and be totally waterproof as well.

Used mine last year in the wave pool at the Dells to take video of my, um, my kids, yeah, my kids. 

Phone still works.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1844428 said:


> I'm surprised no one protests those burns as pollution and causing global warming.


Very strict rules. Mpca,epa, dnr, more i forget


----------



## CityGuy

61 mostly sunny


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1844432 said:


> Beef, swiss, cheesecurds, cinnamon brown sugar bacon, oh my.


Last weekend we ended up at a brewhouse in New Richmond Wi.

Had cheese curds that they served with a side of applesauce. My kids thiuht that would be digusting, but after trying it, I will be buying applesauce with all future cheese curd purchases.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1844437 said:


> Last weekend we ended up at a brewhouse in New Richmond Wi.
> 
> Had cheese curds that they served with a side of applesauce. My kids thiuht that would be digusting, but after trying it, I will be buying applesauce with all future cheese curd purchases.


Will have to try that. Sounds interesting.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like the rain goes splits the metro now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1844432 said:


> Beef, swiss, cheesecurds, cinnamon brown sugar bacon, oh my.


Yummy!.....


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1844442 said:


> Looks like the rain goes splits the metro now.


Great........

Not.


----------



## BossPlow614

Green Grass;1844410 said:


> What phone does everyone have and do they like it? I have a samsung pro and it won't group message which is driving me nuts.


I love my iPhone 5s w/ lifeproof case. Minus I lost the adapter for the headphone jack a couple weeks ago. I'm ordering 3 of them right now actually.


----------



## BossPlow614

I wasn't a fan of one of the sales guys at the fair at Cry-Steal when I talked to them about getting a new plow. As I hadn't known what truck I will be buying yet/putting the plow on and he was pushy as hell with getting me to put a deposit down.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1844452 said:


> I wasn't a fan of one of the sales guys at the fair at Cry-Steal when I talked to them about getting a new plow. As I hadn't known what truck I will be buying yet/putting the plow on and he was pushy as hell with getting me to put a deposit down.


I've never had any of the problems you guys state at Crysteel (yes, I spelled it like normal, as I've never felt like I've been overcharged or pushed).

Even when I bought by skid plow last year, got pricing for spreaders this year, or talked with Eddie for parts.

I'm pretty sure djagusch has had the same experiences.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1844459 said:


> I've never had any of the problems you guys state at Crysteel (yes, I spelled it like normal, as I've never felt like I've been overcharged or pushed).
> 
> Even when I bought by skid plow last year, got pricing for spreaders this year, or talked with Eddie for parts.
> 
> I'm pretty sure djagusch has had the same experiences.


I have never had problems with them they are just to far for me. Aspen on the other hand is a whole different story


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1844433 said:


> Samsung S5. Totally waterproof. You can run an S4 in a LifeProof case and be totally waterproof as well.
> 
> Used mine last year in the wave pool at the Dells to take video of my, um, my kids, yeah, my kids.
> 
> Phone still works.


Same phone here... and it group messages...


----------



## NorthernProServ

Just had a pizza from Papa Johns..... it tasted like the cardboard box it came in......


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1844472 said:


> Just had a pizza from Papa Johns..... it tasted like the cardboard box it came in......


Thats what the garlic sauce is for.


----------



## Green Grass

NorthernProServ;1844472 said:


> Just had a pizza from Papa Johns..... it tasted like the cardboard box it came in......


That surprises me they usually have good pizza.

Chinese food for me tonight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1844476 said:


> That surprises me they usually have good pizza.


Agreed.... .


----------



## wizardsr

LwnmwrMan22;1844393 said:


> Anyone have a cheaper place to get e track parts?


Kolstad in Blaine :waving:


----------



## Greenery

I just picked up a Samsung s5 Active and am liking it so far.


----------



## Greenery

Any recommendations on where to have a dump box sandblasted and painted?


----------



## NorthernProServ

Green Grass;1844476 said:


> That surprises me they usually have good pizza.
> 
> Chinese food for me tonight.


Usually the only place I order from as well, oh well...maybe just a bad one.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Greenery;1844484 said:


> Any recommendations on where to have a dump box sandblasted and painted?


powder coating technologies

highway 55 and 494


----------



## Camden

Papa Johns is my favorite pizza franchise. If my town didn't already have 6 pizza joints I think I'd look at opening one up.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1844460 said:


> I have never had problems with them they are just to far for me. Aspen on the other hand is a whole different story


We use Aspen all the time for our Westerns with no problems. Maybe because know them very well. We also use Stonebrook for the Blizzards. Again no issues.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1844476 said:


> That surprises me they usually have good pizza.
> 
> Chinese food for me tonight.


Always had good pizza from johns. Wish we had one out here that delivered


----------



## CityGuy

Greenery;1844484 said:


> Any recommendations on where to have a dump box sandblasted and painted?


Perry's in long lake


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1844501 said:


> We use Aspen all the time for our Westerns with no problems. Maybe because know them very well. We also use Stonebrook for the Blizzards. Again no issues.


Where and what is this stonbrooke you all speak of?


----------



## CityGuy

54 mostly clear


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1844483 said:


> I just picked up a Samsung s5 Active and am liking it so far.


Sport? I have s5 sport. Maybe different carries call it something else.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1844509 said:


> Where and what is this stonbrooke you all speak of?


Burnsville on county rd 42.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I used to run out of Stonebrook years ago. Excellent group of guys.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Other than Pioneer Rim and Wheel for a decent price on trailer brakes?


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1844505 said:


> Always had good pizza from johns. Wish we had one out here that delivered


Just wish we had one out this way!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I HATE Papa John's, but my family loves it.....soooooo.....


----------



## Greenery

NorthernProServ;1844489 said:


> powder coating technologies
> 
> highway 55 and 494


Awesome, thanks. Are they spendy?


----------



## Greenery

Hamelfire;1844506 said:


> Perry's in long lake


They will blast it but their not painting any longer.


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1844512 said:


> Sport? I have s5 sport. Maybe different carries call it something else.


Yes, different carrier different name.
AT&T here.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1844519 said:


> Awesome, thanks. Are they spendy?


I'm guessing there all spendy to blast and powder coat a dump box


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1844518 said:


> I HATE Papa John's, but my family loves it.....soooooo.....


What's wrong with you?!?!?!?!?! Haven't you ever had the Garlic Dipping Sauce?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1844534 said:


> What's wrong with you?!?!?!?!?! Haven't you ever had the Garlic Dipping Sauce?!?!?!?!?!?!


I hate garlic.

I like bland food.

I'm awesome at Lutheran Church potlucks!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1844535 said:


> I hate garlic.
> 
> I like bland food.
> 
> I'm awesome at Lutheran Church potlucks!!


You have to have johns pizza with the garlic that's they only way it's worth it


----------



## NorthernProServ

Greenery;1844519 said:


> Awesome, thanks. Are they spendy?


They work with another company for the sand blasting, powder coating in house. Only have done small jobs with them, sending in 8 mounting brackets from 2 back racks, 40.00 for blasting and 60.00 for the powder coating. I think its pretty fair.



Polarismalibu;1844525 said:


> I'm guessing there all spendy to blast and powder coat a dump box


This.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1844535 said:


> I'm awesome at Lutheran Church potlucks!!


I've had my share of Lutheran meals and if that's your thing I'll give you all my swedish inspired recipes I make for Christmas Eve. Between the meatballs, Lefse, and Rice Pudding there isn't a lot of color or spice but I love it. Not afraid to eat something with more flavor though.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22;1844518 said:


> I HATE Papa John's, but my family loves it.....soooooo.....


I'm with you. P. Johns. Flavorless boring. You shouldn't have to douse it with
garlic to make it palatable.


----------



## CityGuy

Greenery;1844520 said:


> They will blast it but their not painting any longer.


Gotcha i know they use to and rick always did good work. And gave fd discount


----------



## CityGuy

51 few clouds


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ;1844538 said:


> They work with another company for the sand blasting, powder coating in house. Only have done small jobs with them, sending in 8 mounting brackets from 2 back racks, 40.00 for blasting and 60.00 for the powder coating. I think its pretty fair.
> 
> This.....


Where are they at? I am not familiar with them? Then again lots of business in Plymouth


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Some on the north side can get Linwood Pizza. That's my go-to. I've been know to eat a 30" thin crust a day after a 40 hour plowing marathon.


----------



## Greenery

Hamelfire;1844542 said:


> Gotcha i know they use to and rick always did good work. And gave fd discount


They may do small stuff still but I was told no for something this large. He said he was worried about the liability of his painters health. He said his painter was duct taping his mask on to try and prevent breathing the fumes.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Hamelfire;1844544 said:


> Where are they at? I am not familiar with them? Then again lots of business in Plymouth


powdercoatingtech.com

Just west of 494 and 55


----------



## Drakeslayer

Should I go to plow world or countryside to get a plow?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;1844565 said:


> Should I go to plow world or countryside to get a plow?


There is a white f650 just like that running around St. Michael


----------



## CityGuy

Drakeslayer;1844565 said:


> Should I go to plow world or countryside to get a plow?


Might have better luck at Falls for a plow that big


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ;1844557 said:


> powdercoatingtech.com
> 
> Just west of 494 and 55


Just north of the pw facility I see.


----------



## CityGuy

50 some clouds


----------



## banonea

MNPLOWCO;1844541 said:


> I'm with you. P. Johns. Flavorless boring. You shouldn't have to douse it with
> garlic to make it palatable.


Casey's has the best pizza hands downThumbs Up


----------



## banonea

Here is a giggle for all you tree trimmers:laughing:

yes that is me and no I have never been accuse of being the sharpest knife in the drawer..........


----------



## banonea

Here is my wife's birthday present to me ( I turn 43 tomorrow) :angry:
2001 pm260Z 1000hrs on it, $2400.00. don't think I did to bad. Neither of the motors I have for the Simplicity will work for the one we blew up, so going to half to do some looking around, but I needed another mower to finish the season as well for next year, so wife told me to get it as my birthday present from her....


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1844579 said:


> Casey's has the best pizza hands downThumbs Up


No Casey's has the best grease with a side of pizza!! That stuff is addicting


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1844583 said:


> Here is my wife's birthday present to me ( I turn 43 tomorrow) :angry:
> 2001 pm260Z 1000hrs on it, $2400.00. don't think I did to bad. Neither of the motors I have for the Simplicity will work for the one we blew up, so going to half to do some looking around, but I needed another mower to finish the season as well for next year, so wife told me to get it as my birthday present from her....


Nice mower! Happy Birthday!!


----------



## banonea

Doing my part for the post count tonight Thumbs Up

Not sure if anyone else has had this problem with there sander, But I thought I would show you my fix, maybe you could use it for yours.

this was done on a western tornado because with the repeated plugging and unplugging, as well as in a salty conditions, the plug would not always make a connection. Tried dielectric grease as well and nothing worked, so I rewired it. A friend of mine has access to twist on waterproof connectors. Cut off the crap, and put on the good stuff. I even used them for my strobe light to make it removable. Should make sanding allot better this year, now if western would come out with this for all there wiring


----------



## Camden

banonea;1844583 said:


> Here is my wife's birthday present to me ( I turn 43 tomorrow) :angry:
> 2001 pm260Z 1000hrs on it, $2400.00. don't think I did to bad. Neither of the motors I have for the Simplicity will work for the one we blew up, so going to half to do some looking around, but I needed another mower to finish the season as well for next year, so wife told me to get it as my birthday present from her....


Mine's 4 years newer and has less hours! Yikes...

Happy Birthday though!!


----------



## gmcdan

Ive had a few things powder coated at the Plymouth place and they send there stuff to perrys for sandblasting . but mght save time brining it to perrys yourself . the powder coating place did the exterior beams for the metro dome im pretty sure if I remember correctly .


----------



## gmcdan

I had a quote for a new tailgate 1000.00 , found a decent one at pnp 35.00 ,had it sand blasted at allblast behind fatboys 40.00 , then went to Plymouth powder coating 75.00 total 150.00 . only have a few reds though don't match exactly but don't care about that . they said only body panel they ever powdercoated probably lack of colors .


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;1844584 said:


> No Casey's has the best grease with a side of pizza!! That stuff is addicting


I knooooooooooow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's dark out.

Of course since I called my guys off, it doesn't look like rain now.


----------



## CityGuy

51 and cloudy


----------



## SnowGuy73

52° breezy overcast.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Scattered drizzle today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

3260 to go before Halloween.


----------



## CityGuy

51 and cloudy


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1844628 said:


> 3260 to go before Halloween.


Possible but not probable


----------



## CityGuy

Feels like a good day to lay around. I think my body gave up on me


----------



## CityGuy

Can't believe no wild game until saturday


----------



## CityGuy

Traffic gal on 4 is looking good today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1844630 said:


> Possible but not probable


Agreed.

181 per day.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Not as warm now this week according to Marler.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1844644 said:


> Not as warm now this week according to Marler.


NWS showing the same.


----------



## TKLAWN

So much for a rain day. Clowns!


----------



## CityGuy

Mot looking like much if any rain today.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1844645 said:


> NWS showing the same.


Talking to yourself?


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;1844644 said:


> Not as warm now this week according to Marler.


Good....So maybe the handful of goof balls that think they must water 2 days before it snows will actually let us blowout there system within the next 2 weeks!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

49 and cloudy. No precipitation as of yet


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1844650 said:


> Talking to yourself?


Coming for you?.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1844647 said:


> So much for a rain day. Clowns!


Yup. Should be an interesting winter with how they've been predicting this summer.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1844651 said:


> Good....So maybe the handful of goof balls that think they must water 2 days before it snows will actually let us blowout there system within the next 2 weeks!


I hear you there.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1844653 said:


> Coming for you?.....


Well I do this often. It's when I ask myself what I just said that I worry. :laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

51 and cloudy


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm ready for a nap already...


----------



## CityGuy

Snow in the rockies.
45 news is going to talk about when here.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1844660 said:


> I'm ready for a nap already...


Agreed.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1844663 said:


> Snow in the rockies.
> 45 news is going to talk about when here.


Saw that last night.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Canada got snow yesterday too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drizzle here.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1844651 said:


> Good....So maybe the handful of goof balls that think they must water 2 days before it snows will actually let us blowout there system within the next 2 weeks!


D'ohkay! ....


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1844663 said:


> Snow in the rockies.
> 45 news is going to talk about when here.


So when did the say we'd get snow?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Accuweather is talking the week of November 11 now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1844679 said:


> So when did the say we'd get snow?


December 3rd.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1844633 said:


> Can't believe no wild game until saturday


I think it's Friday


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1844688 said:


> December 3rd.


That's about average. I believe I have had the first plows of the seasons between the 2nd and 5th of dec


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1844688 said:


> December 3rd.


If that's true then I'm happy with that!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1844690 said:


> That's about average. I believe I have had the first plows of the seasons between the 2nd and 5th of dec


Last year, or maybe two years ago it was November 8th.


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1844692 said:


> If that's true then I'm happy with that!


Just a guess, I didn't see it.


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1844679 said:


> So when did the say we'd get snow?


He never really did. Talked about earliest we have seen snow, September, and latest January


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1844689 said:


> I think it's Friday


You are correct. My math was off a day.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1844693 said:


> Last year, or maybe two years ago it was November 8th.


Was that the 18" then snow all winter?


----------



## CityGuy

51 light fog


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

FWIW, I drove by the property where the officd person had their car sprayed with dirt and grass, and I know where said office person parks.

I fully expected to see a scraped corner of a hill, clumps of grass, something.

Nothing. No scrapes of ground, no clumps in the grass.

Figure some grass from under the deck came loose and sprayed his car.

Still doesn't excuse not taking a blower and trying to blow it off.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone here know what a "cut sheet" as it pertains to a drain?

Customer wants one before a project is approved.

A design?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1844693 said:


> Last year, or maybe two years ago it was November 8th.


Not down here. Last year we had a bit that melted off so I could resume leaves. I remember 2 years ago MIL did get like 18" in Somerset


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1844709 said:


> Anyone here know what a "cut sheet" as it pertains to a drain?
> 
> Customer wants one before a project is approved.
> 
> A design?


I would think its the rise over run from point a to point be with elevational changes


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1844709 said:


> Anyone here know what a "cut sheet" as it pertains to a drain?
> 
> Customer wants one before a project is approved.
> 
> A design?


Usually some specs, a drawing, etc.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Would I need a survey? Or are approximations good enough?


----------



## CityGuy

51 light fog and drizzle


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1844719 said:


> Would I need a survey? Or are approximations good enough?


Depends on distance. Short distance probably not. Long I would highly recommend survey and engineering


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1844706 said:


> Was that the 18" then snow all winter?


No. It must have been two or three years ago because last years didn't stick. The one I'm thinking of was like 6-8".


----------



## CityGuy

51 light rain


----------



## SnowGuy73

Barlow still saying 70ish Wednesday and Thursday.


----------



## ryde307

Greenery;1844520 said:


> They will blast it but their not painting any longer.


How big of a box/truck? Perrys is great for blasting. A friend owns a autobody/ paint shop 1 block over. He could paint it depending on how big. He specializes in show cars but will do other painting.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Just got the call from a pissed off customer that my guys mulched the leafs instead of picking them up when they mowed this morning. Guess there getting charged a clean up every week from now on


----------



## ryde307

SSS your email doesn't work. Keeps bouncing back. Give me a call about a parking lot redo. 612-360-7191

Lwnmwr, Saw your post a few pages back. We are not downsizing. Just switching equipment. We did lose a good chunk of work for this winter though. Last year was expensive for alot of people and instead of blaming the weather everyone blames the contractor. Lot's of bids out now though. Hopefully we get a few.


----------



## Greenery

ryde307;1844737 said:


> How big of a box/truck? Perrys is great for blasting. A friend owns a autobody/ paint shop 1 block over. He could paint it depending on how big. He specializes in show cars but will do other painting.


8x10 on a Chevy 3500. I'm stopping by the powder coating place in Plymouth shortly for some more details. I will most likely have perry's blast it if whomever I have coat it can't.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1844741 said:


> Last year was expensive for alot of people and instead of blaming the weather everyone blames the contractor.


This is very, very true!


----------



## Polarismalibu

ryde307;1844741 said:


> SSS your email doesn't work. Keeps bouncing back. Give me a call about a parking lot redo. 612-360-7191
> 
> Lwnmwr, Saw your post a few pages back. We are not downsizing. Just switching equipment. We did lose a good chunk of work for this winter though. Last year was expensive for alot of people and instead of blaming the weather everyone blames the contractor. Lot's of bids out now though. Hopefully we get a few.


What's for sale?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1844740 said:


> Just got the call from a pissed off customer that my guys mulched the leafs instead of picking them up when they mowed this morning. Guess there getting charged a clean up every week from now on


I will be expecting those same phone calls.


----------



## ryde307

Any recommendation on where to get lunch in Plymouth?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1844741 said:


> SSS your email doesn't work. Keeps bouncing back. Give me a call about a parking lot redo. 612-360-7191
> 
> Lwnmwr, Saw your post a few pages back. We are not downsizing. Just switching equipment. We did lose a good chunk of work for this winter though. Last year was expensive for alot of people and instead of blaming the weather everyone blames the contractor. Lot's of bids out now though. Hopefully we get a few.


The last part is what happened with all of our new ones last year that we lost this year.

All of my regular customers I had going into last year said we did a great job for how bad the winter was.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone want to get together for lunch around 280/University?


----------



## Polarismalibu

ryde307;1844746 said:


> Any recommendation on where to get lunch in Plymouth?


Kobe on 55 is good if you Like hibachi. Only $10


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1844709 said:


> Anyone here know what a "cut sheet" as it pertains to a drain?
> 
> Customer wants one before a project is approved.
> 
> A design?


List of parts itemized with description specs of each part


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;1844746 said:


> Any recommendation on where to get lunch in Plymouth?


5 guys

chef lee

firehouse subs


----------



## mnlefty

SnowGuy73;1844724 said:


> No. It must have been two or three years ago because last years didn't stick. The one I'm thinking of was like 6-8".


2010 we got about 8" of concrete on about nov 12 and never got back on lawns. It stuck till close to thanksgiving then snowed again... and that led into Dome-buster in Dec.


----------



## CityGuy

51 and mist


----------



## CityGuy

This weather sucks. Can't get any of my outside projects done.


----------



## CityGuy

Anyone familiar with concrete? Specifically garage floors.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1844761 said:


> Anyone familiar with concrete? Specifically garage floors.


What do you need to know?


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1844763 said:


> What do you need to know?


There is a crack going through all three stalls. And the last 3 or so feet of my big door has settled out so water now sits. Wondering if self leveling concrete will fix this or do I have to have it jacked


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnlefty;1844758 said:


> 2010 we got about 8" of concrete on about nov 12 and never got back on lawns. It stuck till close to thanksgiving then snowed again... and that led into Dome-buster in Dec.


Damn, I bet that's it.

Four years ago, where does the time go?

I remember myself and seeing a bunch of other guys out plowing with clean up boxes on!


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1844767 said:


> There is a crack going through all three stalls. And the last 3 or so feet of my big door has settled out so water now sits. Wondering if self leveling concrete will fix this or do I have to have it jacked


I can put some pics up if that would help.


----------



## CityGuy

52 cloudy and wet


----------



## cbservicesllc

mnlefty;1844758 said:


> 2010 we got about 8" of concrete on about nov 12 and never got back on lawns. It stuck till close to thanksgiving then snowed again... and that led into Dome-buster in Dec.


Yep! Thats the one! The one year out of the last 11 that I didn't plow!


----------



## CityGuy

Yuhas says peak of fall colors near lake Minnetonka today. Wont be long now.


----------



## CityGuy

Wow menards is advertising christmas crap already.

Can we get through 1 holiday at a time.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1844774 said:


> Yuhas says peak of fall colors near lake Minnetonka today. Wont be long now.


You needed to be told that?


----------



## CityGuy

69 days until winter officially begins.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1844778 said:


> You needed to be told that?


Sorry not into leaves and colors. Usually looking at other things.


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1844693 said:


> Last year, or maybe two years ago it was November 8th.


In 2012 it was the first weekend of December.


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1844772 said:


> Yep! Thats the one! The one year out of the last 11 that I didn't plow!


What's crazy is that I remember it being 70 degrees the Monday before that first storm back in 2010. I believe the snow hit on the following Friday.


----------



## ryde307

I received an email from Brickman wondering if we would plow 2 targets in our area. I did a real quick bid to see where I thought the price should be. Figured approx $40,000 per season for the winter. They are offering to sub it for the great rate of $16,400 if anyone is interested. 
They must have taken a group of them from Reliable.


----------



## CityGuy

52 and cloudy


----------



## jimslawnsnow

ryde307;1844793 said:


> I received an email from Brickman wondering if we would plow 2 targets in our area. I did a real quick bid to see where I thought the price should be. Figured approx $40,000 per season for the winter. They are offering to sub it for the great rate of $16,400 if anyone is interested.
> They must have taken a group of them from Reliable.


Better off sitting a casino or playing pull tabs at a bar all winter


----------



## CityGuy

Hey green you alive?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1844793 said:


> I received an email from Brickman wondering if we would plow 2 targets in our area. I did a real quick bid to see where I thought the price should be. Figured approx $40,000 per season for the winter. They are offering to sub it for the great rate of $16,400 if anyone is interested.
> They must have taken a group of them from Reliable.


Company A is trying to find someone to plow the Shopko in North Branch for $5,600 for the year.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1844793 said:


> I received an email from Brickman wondering if we would plow 2 targets in our area. I did a real quick bid to see where I thought the price should be. Figured approx $40,000 per season for the winter. They are offering to sub it for the great rate of $16,400 if anyone is interested.
> They must have taken a group of them from Reliable.


:laughing:  :laughing: :crying:


----------



## CityGuy

52 cloudy 
Feels like 59


----------



## CityGuy

How is it that I have all these channels and there is nothing on?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1844807 said:


> How is it that I have all these channels and there is nothing on?


You just noticed that now? Been wondering that for years. My biggest problem is they rerun everything everyday for the month


----------



## qualitycut

Damn belt decided to break the property after we were right next to the dealer. Now I got to drive all the way back down to hastings.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1844809 said:


> Damn belt decided to break the property after we were right next to the dealer. Now I got to drive all the way back down to hastings.


Never fails.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1844808 said:


> You just noticed that now? Been wondering that for years. My biggest problem is they rerun everything everyday for the month


I am so sick of reruns and talk shows.


----------



## CityGuy

These flies in the houe are going to have to die.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1844818 said:


> These flies in the houe are going to have to die.


Same here. Its been the worst this year. Kill 5 and 15 re appear out of no where


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1844820 said:


> Same here. Its been the worst this year. Kill 5 and 15 re appear out of no where


I broke down and had to buy those fly strips you hang from the ceiling. Very unsightly but effective. Since last night between the house and garage I have caught 10 or so.

Best 3.00 I ever spent.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Look at the radar just to the south and west, holy rain!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1844829 said:


> Look at the radar just to the south and west, holy rain!!!


It will probably make it here, I washed my truck.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1844829 said:


> Look at the radar just to the south and west, holy rain!!!


Looks like one of those snowfalls a couple of years ago where skorum and the other east siders got nailed and the rest of us slept in.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;1844829 said:


> Look at the radar just to the south and west, holy rain!!!


More like south and east


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1844831 said:


> It will probably make it here, I washed my truck.


Perfect Thanks


----------



## CityGuy

52 and drizzle


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1844837 said:


> More like south and east


Looks like you and banno are getting rather wet.


----------



## IDST

Hey lwnmwr, A cut sheet is given to you by the survey company after they shoot existing grades with stations set up on the property showing what needs to be filled/cut to get to new grade.


----------



## TKLAWN

NWS officially says heavy drizzle....Hmmmm wouldn't that be rain then??


----------



## SnowGuy73

If anyone is looking big plows.

http://www.bid-2-buy.com/wspages/bidbuy74.html


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1844847 said:


> Looks like you and banno are getting rather wet.


I have just a very light rain


----------



## jimslawnsnow

jagext;1844848 said:


> Hey lwnmwr, A cut sheet is given to you by the survey company after they shoot existing grades with stations set up on the property showing what needs to be filled/cut to get to new grade.


That make sense


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yup. Light rain here.


----------



## IDST

light drizzle in chaska. just enough to be annoying


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jagext;1844848 said:


> Hey lwnmwr, A cut sheet is given to you by the survey company after they shoot existing grades with stations set up on the property showing what needs to be filled/cut to get to new grade.


Funny, I'm not calling in a survey for a $3,000 drain tile.

The builder should have that on file already.

If they insist, I'll just pass on the project.


----------



## CityGuy

Light drizzle/mist here.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1844867 said:


> Funny, I'm not calling in a survey for a $3,000 drain tile.
> 
> The builder should have that on file already.
> 
> If they insist, I'll just pass on the project.


Are you working for a builder or is one onsite?

If so ask to see the excavation plans. Should have elevations on it.


----------



## NorthernProServ

jimslawnsnow;1844837 said:


> More like south and east


Thanks for catching that, yes east.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1844867 said:


> Funny, I'm not calling in a survey for a $3,000 drain tile.
> 
> The builder should have that on file already.
> 
> If they insist, I'll just pass on the project.


Might also be a plot plan or site excavation plan on file at city.


----------



## CityGuy

52 and drizzle 

Feels like 50


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jagext;1844848 said:


> Hey lwnmwr, A cut sheet is given to you by the survey company after they shoot existing grades with stations set up on the property showing what needs to be filled/cut to get to new grade.


Project is to install a 200' French Drain starting in the middle of a building, and daylighting on both ends.

It's to run directly next to the sidewalk which already slopes both directions.

IMO, I'm not calling in a survey or persuing those other forms.

You can stand at the end of the property and physically see the sidewalk slopes.

Run the drain with the sidewalk and you have slope.

Where it daylights, it's about 8" lower than the sidewalk.

If the property wanted it done right, they would tear out 300' of 6' wide sidewalk, lower the grade (city sidewalk is higher than building patios, steps DOWN from the sidewalk to the patios, albeit short ones) and repour the sidewalk.

Slope the sidewalk away from the building slightly and use the outside retaining way (sidewalk is about 4' below street level) and let the water run along the corner of the sidewalk and retaining wall to the drain points.

As of now, the project will not accomplish 100% of what they are trying to accomplish.


----------



## Camden

Kuemper was this week's #2 star. I think if he would've had a tougher game on opening night he would've been #1. Oh well, still pretty good.


----------



## Camden

And I just spoke to the guys at Countryside and they were very nice. I'm going to bring them three plows this week and see how that goes. I am trying to talk myself into buying a new stainless MVP so maybe that'll happen when I'm there.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I have a set of town homes I've been charging per time for the last few years. I've been getting burned so I jacked the price per season. She called and wants a meeting. While leaving the message she let's out a big burp. I busted out laughing as I never heard that or any other bluper in a voice mail


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;1844899 said:


> I have a set of town homes I've been charging per time for the last few years. I've been getting burned so I jacked the price per season. She called and wants a meeting. While leaving the message she let's out a big burp. I busted out laughing as I never heard that or any other bluper in a voice mail


How are you getting burned per time? We are talking plowing right?


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1844899 said:


> I have a set of town homes I've been charging per time for the last few years. I've been getting burned so I jacked the price per season. She called and wants a meeting. While leaving the message she let's out a big burp. I busted out laughing as I never heard that or any other bluper in a voice mail


Nice.......


----------



## CityGuy

51 and drizzle 


Wishing it was snow.


----------



## CityGuy

.02 at the house today so far


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1844857 said:


> I have just a very light rain


same here, out by wed. we start clean ups next week


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1844799 said:


> Hey green you alive?


I think so


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1844894 said:


> And I just spoke to the guys at Countryside and they were very nice. I'm going to bring them three plows this week and see how that goes. I am trying to talk myself into buying a new stainless MVP so maybe that'll happen when I'm there.


I just ordered one of those. Can't wait to try it out


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;1844908 said:


> How are you getting burned per time? We are talking plowing right?


Well I average under 30 per unit per month for a 5 month period. This is snow only. Hourly I am fine except when people come out to question my help or complain. And I figure I have way to much equipment and guys sitting around to maybe make money maybe not. So I am going to a flat rate on most. I'll make even more money than last winter when it was so busy, I may even have less work with more money. I say piss on this will it snow? How many snows? How long will the winter be? So for the winter months I'll be set


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1844927 said:


> I just ordered one of those. Can't wait to try it out


What are you putting it on? Didnt you just put your wideout on.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1844917 said:


> same here, out by wed. we start clean ups next week


Not sure if I'll be mowing or on clean ups next week. Deffinently mowing this week


----------



## mnlefty

SnowGuy73;1844768 said:


> Damn, I bet that's it.
> 
> Four years ago, where does the time go?
> 
> I remember myself and seeing a bunch of other guys out plowing with clean up boxes on!


I only remember it clearly because that was the first season I had the business. We only finished about a quarter maybe third of cleanups and it was the first year we did snow and were not ready at all... phone ringing like crazy. I had to drive out to Dassel in the snow to pick up the toolcat. The Dome-buster was the 4th or 5th time out that year and by then we had it down and killed that one. Phone was ringing like crazy with complements.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1844929 said:


> What are you putting it on? Didnt you just put your wideout on.


I was gonna run the wideout but that's going on a different truck now. The v will be on my '15. There interchangeable anyway


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1844926 said:


> I think so


What did you die today?


----------



## CityGuy

50 cloudy and mist


----------



## CityGuy

So one would think that if there is a national back order of 6 months on a tire you would pull the tire off your website.
Thanks Discount Tire


----------



## Camden

Quality - I saw guys seeding today. Will post results...


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1844943 said:


> I was gonna run the wideout but that's going on a different truck now. The v will be on my '15. There interchangeable anyway


Your going backwards


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1844950 said:


> What did you die today?


Not that I am aware of but I am going to play hockey tonight.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1844962 said:


> Your going backwards


How so?????


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1844928 said:


> Well I average under 30 per unit per month for a 5 month period. This is snow only. Hourly I am fine except when people come out to question my help or complain. And I figure I have way to much equipment and guys sitting around to maybe make money maybe not. So I am going to a flat rate on most. I'll make even more money than last winter when it was so busy, I may even have less work with more money. I say piss on this will it snow? How many snows? How long will the winter be? So for the winter months I'll be set


Of the 31 accounts I have, 4 are per push. My monthly accounts will pay me $17,000.00 per month, snow or not, from Nov 1 to the end of April.

My per push accounts about another $3000.00 average per month

My seasonal accounts (paid for the season up front in full by Nov 1) will pay me $6000.00 for the season.

This dose not count adding at least 2 or 3 accounts over the winter that other company's screw there service up and call in's, and we get allot of call in's each storm.
I am in line to do $126,000.00 this winter in snow removalpayup, and about half of them are lawn customers for next summer.

I figure I will have about $1000.00 per snowfall in labor, fuel and repairs. I added 1 more full time driver and 1 part time driver as well as 4 shovelers so I can run 2 shoveling crews to speed things up but keep the quality ware I want it.

monthly contracts are the only way to goThumbs Up


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1844972 said:


> Of the 31 accounts I have, 4 are per push. My monthly accounts will pay me $17,000.00 per month, snow or not, from Nov 1 to the end of April.
> 
> My per push accounts about another $3000.00 average per month
> 
> My seasonal accounts (paid for the season up front in full by Nov 1) will pay me $6000.00 for the season.
> 
> This dose not count adding at least 2 or 3 accounts over the winter that other company's screw there service up and call in's, and we get allot of call in's each storm.
> I am in line to do $126,000.00 this winter in snow removalpayup, and about half of them are lawn customers for next summer.
> 
> I figure I will have about $1000.00 per snowfall in labor, fuel and repairs. I added 1 more full time driver and 1 part time driver as well as 4 shovelers so I can run 2 shoveling crews to speed things up but keep the quality ware I want it.
> 
> monthly contracts are the only way to goThumbs Up


very nice. trying to convert everyone overxysport


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1844969 said:


> How so?????


They think V plows are the devil and wideouts are the best thing ever made. They all have there use for the work I do I could never go without a V plow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1844972 said:


> Of the 31 accounts I have, 4 are per push. My monthly accounts will pay me $17,000.00 per month, snow or not, from Nov 1 to the end of April.
> 
> My per push accounts about another $3000.00 average per month
> 
> My seasonal accounts (paid for the season up front in full by Nov 1) will pay me $6000.00 for the season.
> 
> This dose not count adding at least 2 or 3 accounts over the winter that other company's screw there service up and call in's, and we get allot of call in's each storm.
> I am in line to do $126,000.00 this winter in snow removalpayup, and about half of them are lawn customers for next summer.
> 
> I figure I will have about $1000.00 per snowfall in labor, fuel and repairs. I added 1 more full time driver and 1 part time driver as well as 4 shovelers so I can run 2 shoveling crews to speed things up but keep the quality ware I want it.
> 
> monthly contracts are the only way to goThumbs Up


That mean you're not heading north to sub for walking around money?


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1844972 said:


> Of the 31 accounts I have, 4 are per push. My monthly accounts will pay me $17,000.00 per month, snow or not, from Nov 1 to the end of April.
> 
> My per push accounts about another $3000.00 average per month
> 
> My seasonal accounts (paid for the season up front in full by Nov 1) will pay me $6000.00 for the season.
> 
> This dose not count adding at least 2 or 3 accounts over the winter that other company's screw there service up and call in's, and we get allot of call in's each storm.
> I am in line to do $126,000.00 this winter in snow removalpayup, and about half of them are lawn customers for next summer.
> 
> I figure I will have about $1000.00 per snowfall in labor, fuel and repairs. I added 1 more full time driver and 1 part time driver as well as 4 shovelers so I can run 2 shoveling crews to speed things up but keep the quality ware I want it.
> 
> monthly contracts are the only way to goThumbs Up


Have you read lwmrs posts last winter?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1844985 said:


> They think V plows are the devil and wideouts are the best thing ever made. They all have there use for the work I do I could never go without a V plow.


That's how I have always felt. I got the wings with it so it's basically a bigger wideout minus the retracting wings


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1844854 said:


> If anyone is looking big plows.
> 
> http://www.bid-2-buy.com/wspages/bidbuy74.html


Are those Scott County Trucks? Might want the little Sterling.



LwnmwrMan22;1844889 said:


> Project is to install a 200' French Drain starting in the middle of a building, and daylighting on both ends.
> 
> It's to run directly next to the sidewalk which already slopes both directions.
> 
> IMO, I'm not calling in a survey or persuing those other forms.
> 
> You can stand at the end of the property and physically see the sidewalk slopes.
> 
> Run the drain with the sidewalk and you have slope.
> 
> Where it daylights, it's about 8" lower than the sidewalk.
> 
> If the property wanted it done right, they would tear out 300' of 6' wide sidewalk, lower the grade (city sidewalk is higher than building patios, steps DOWN from the sidewalk to the patios, albeit short ones) and repour the sidewalk.
> 
> Slope the sidewalk away from the building slightly and use the outside retaining way (sidewalk is about 4' below street level) and let the water run along the corner of the sidewalk and retaining wall to the drain points.
> 
> As of now, the project will not accomplish 100% of what they are trying to accomplish.


Run NOW. You already know that no matter how many times you tell them it won't be perfect they will blame you anyway when there is water somewhere they don't want it.



jimslawnsnow;1844980 said:


> very nice. trying to convert everyone overxysport


The problem I have with seasonal contracts is that in slightly above and higher season's, everbody is complaining how they have been plowing too much and aren't making money. We are about 20% seasonal, 80% per time or hourly. I like the gambling side of it and the giant paydays that come with big snow totals.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1845000 said:


> That's how I have always felt. I got the wings with it so it's basically a bigger wideout minus the retracting wings


I had wing a few years back and the only thing i didnt like was it was so wide trying to get in between things.


----------



## Greenery

banonea;1844972 said:


> Of the 31 accounts I have, 4 are per push. My monthly accounts will pay me $17,000.00 per month, snow or not, from Nov 1 to the end of April.
> 
> My per push accounts about another $3000.00 average per month
> 
> My seasonal accounts (paid for the season up front in full by Nov 1) will pay me $6000.00 for the season.
> 
> This dose not count adding at least 2 or 3 accounts over the winter that other company's screw there service up and call in's, and we get allot of call in's each storm.
> I am in line to do $126,000.00 this winter in snow removalpayup, and about half of them are lawn customers for next summer.
> 
> I figure I will have about $1000.00 per snowfall in labor, fuel and repairs. I added 1 more full time driver and 1 part time driver as well as 4 shovelers so I can run 2 shoveling crews to speed things up but keep the quality ware I want it.
> 
> monthly contracts are the only way to goThumbs Up


That sounds great..

Are you sure on your costs though. I would imagine 4 shovel guys plus two drivers would eat up at close to a $1000 per 8 hrs never mind the fuel and repairs.


----------



## IDST

wife is forcing me to watch dancing with the stars.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1844985 said:


> They think V plows are the devil and wideouts are the best thing ever made. They all have there use for the work I do I could never go without a V plow.


No v plows are not the devil but expandable plows are the best thing ever, i wont ever go back, may add one but will always have a expandable.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1845008 said:


> No v plows are not the devil but expandable plows are the best thing ever, i wont ever go back, may add one but will always have a expandable.


Me too. Can't say enough good things about our Blizzards. Use to be all straight blades and now every truck we buy will have a blizzard put on. I would like to get one Wideout this year and see which one we like better though.


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1845004 said:


> I had wing a few years back and the only thing i didnt like was it was so wide trying to get in between things.


Not to mention the D-bags running down the cty Roads or hwys with a 10'+ wide plows at 60 mph's


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1845008 said:


> No v plows are not the devil but expandable plows are the best thing ever, i wont ever go back, may add one but will always have a expandable.


See that's the thing I'll be using both this season so if I do to like using the v I'll put the wideout back on. It's nice having them fleet flex. I don't mind it being so wide as most of my stuff is fairly big lots


----------



## SSS Inc.

jagext;1845007 said:


> wife is forcing me to watch dancing with the stars.


My wife and daughter are watching in the other room. There are a few good reasons to watch that show.


----------



## snowman55

8 feet 6 in is the law or need permit. Not a cheap ticket. I preferr the western we have 5 blizzards and 5 wideouts and 1 fisher jury still out on the fisher but wideout is much better for our style of plowing


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1845017 said:


> My wife and daughter are watching in the other room. There are a few good reasons to watch that show.


You pick up new dance moves


----------



## CityGuy

jagext;1845007 said:


> wife is forcing me to watch dancing with the stars.


I'm so sorry. :realmad::crying:


----------



## Camden

Greenery;1845005 said:


> That sounds great..
> 
> Are you sure on your costs though. I would imagine 4 shovel guys plus two drivers would eat up at close to a $1000 per 8 hrs never mind the fuel and repairs.


Kind of what I was thinking...even if they only make $15/hr that's $720 in just wages over an 8 hour period (that doesn't include payroll taxes). That leaves $280 to pay your fuel, insurance, maintenance and salt. I'm not able to make that all work for $1k.


----------



## Camden

snowman55;1845018 said:


> 8 feet 6 in is the law or need permit. Not a cheap ticket. I preferr the western we have 5 blizzards and 5 wideouts and 1 fisher jury still out on the fisher but wideout is much better for our style of plowing


It would sure be nice if Western would come out with an 8611 version of the Wideout. I wonder why they don't?


----------



## CityGuy

snowman55;1845018 said:


> 8 feet 6 in is the law or need permit. Not a cheap ticket. I preferr the western we have 5 blizzards and 5 wideouts and 1 fisher jury still out on the fisher but wideout is much better for our style of plowing


Aren't the wideout and fisher whatever they call it the same thing? Made by the same company.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Those numbers are off.

That's as far as I'll go on it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

snowman55;1845018 said:


> 8 feet 6 in is the law or need permit. Not a cheap ticket. I preferr the western we have 5 blizzards and 5 wideouts and 1 fisher jury still out on the fisher but wideout is much better for our style of plowing


The permits are cheap!

Interesting on the Wideout/Blizzard comparison, I'd like to know more. We've had westerns for 40+ years and still do. We just sort of fell into our first blizzard a few years back and kept buying them.


----------



## CityGuy

50 and cloudy 
Feels like 43


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1845019 said:


> You pick up new dance moves


^This and the scantily clad FEMALE dancers. Nobody will believe me but my wife actually alerts me to turn it on when the outfits are skimpy.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1845029 said:


> The permits are cheap!
> 
> Interesting on the Wideout/Blizzard comparison, I'd like to know more. We've had westerns for 40+ years and still do. We just sort of fell into our first blizzard a few years back and kept buying them.


There all the same blizzard western and fisher expendables they just have different mounts and blizzard isn't a chain lift


----------



## snowman55

No fisher trip edge vs full trip and mounts are different westerns handle windrow plowing better vs blizzards for scooper plowing


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1845029 said:


> The permits are cheap!
> 
> Interesting on the Wideout/Blizzard comparison, I'd like to know more. We've had westerns for 40+ years and still do. We just sort of fell into our first blizzard a few years back and kept buying them.


Blizzards have direct lift vs chain lift, taller moldboard 31" compared to 29" on a Wideout, 6 vertical ribs on a W/O and 4 on a Blizzard, Blizzard's scoop is 4" greater than W/O

That's about all I've got.


----------



## CityGuy

Greenery;1845012 said:


> Not to mention the D-bags running down the cty Roads or hwys with a 10'+ wide plows at 60 mph's


Agreed.

Don't most cops just look the other way unless yoir being a jack ass? I have not heard of anyone getting a ticket for too wide.
Maybe the cops don't want to get their shoes dirty.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1845032 said:


> ^This and the scantily clad FEMALE dancers. Nobody will believe me but my wife actually alerts me to turn it on when the outfits are skimpy.


I need to hang out at your place!


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1845032 said:


> ^This and the scantily clad FEMALE dancers. Nobody will believe me but my wife actually alerts me to turn it on when the outfits are skimpy.


Pictures or it didn't happen. Lol


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;1845035 said:


> Blizzards have direct lift vs chain lift, taller moldboard 31" compared to 29" on a Wideout, 6 vertical ribs on a W/O and 4 on a Blizzard, Blizzard's scoop is 4" greater than W/O
> 
> That's about all I've got.


All I got is blizzard is white western is red


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1845037 said:


> I need to hang out at your place!


You should just dvr it for later


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1845043 said:


> You should just dvr it for later


It's better if I don't have to pay attention and someone else points out the outfits.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1845045 said:


> It's better if I don't have to pay attention and someone else points out the outfits.


True.......Thumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMM cookies and cream ice cream


----------



## snowman55

Permit are what now $70? Pisses me off at one time we had 20 9' + blades and my blood boiled every year I wrote that check. For what? A piece of paper. No one else bothers to pay . Went with expandable' sand v's. Gov't gets enough of my money


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1845038 said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen. Lol


I'll take a pic of me turning the channel. 



Green Grass;1845041 said:


> All I got is blizzard is white western is red


Tough call, I'm sure they will both look cool when I run down 35w with the wings out and the strobes on. Thumbs Up



snowman55;1845034 said:


> No fisher trip edge vs full trip and mounts are different _westerns handle windrow plowing better vs blizzards for scooper plowing_


This is what I was after. I do like the idea of a chain lift as well.


----------



## SSS Inc.

snowman55;1845050 said:


> Permit are what now $70? Pisses me off at one time we had 20 9' + blades and my blood boiled every year I wrote that check. For what? A piece of paper. No one else bothers to pay . Went with expandable' sand v's. Gov't gets enough of my money


I believe the seasonal permit is right around that. I had the link to the prices the other day, can't find it now. And you are correct that nobody gets them. If you are running a Dump with a 10' plow I would definitely get one but we have run 9' blades and didn't have them. Never got stopped. These trucks also were only on the road during storms so that helps.

EDIT: $60, Oct 1st - April 1st. Would have been screwed last Spring.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1845003 said:


> Are those Scott County Trucks? Might want the little Sterling.
> 
> Run NOW. You already know that no matter how many times you tell them it won't be perfect they will blame you anyway when there is water somewhere they don't want it.
> 
> The problem I have with seasonal contracts is that in slightly above and higher season's, everbody is complaining how they have been plowing too much and aren't making money. We are about 20% seasonal, 80% per time or hourly. I like the gambling side of it and the giant paydays that come with big snow totals.


I see your point, but it all seems to even out for both parties if each stay with each other long enough


----------



## snowman55

I have had several 9' straight blades stopped and fined. And like some have had run ins with they we're complete pricks. Other issue is say you kill a ped while driving a 9' with no permit? Hope it never happens but it does every year. Just saying these laws wee the reason for the expandable a design - so says nels niemela


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1845060 said:


> I see your point, but it all seems to even out for both parties if each stay with each other long enough


It usually does. We had a customer that wanted to switch from per time to a seasonal deal after the 10/11 winter. That worked out great for us. payup


----------



## SSS Inc.

snowman55;1845062 said:


> I have had several 9' straight blades stopped and fined. And like some have had run ins with they we're complete pricks. Other issue is say you kill a ped while driving a 9' with no permit? Hope it never happens but it does every year. Just saying these laws wee the reason for the expandable a design - so says nels niemela


I think a lot of people are simply not aware that there plow is over width. We are always dealing with oversized loads etc. etc. so it clicks. The average joe that picks up a used truck with a 9' blade probably isn't thinking about it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1845068 said:


> I think a lot of people are simply not aware that there plow is over width. We are always dealing with oversized loads etc. etc. so it clicks. The average joe that picks up a used truck with a 9' blade probably isn't thinking about it.


I'm surprised that plow dealers don't tell buyers about it.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1844989 said:


> That mean you're not heading north to sub for walking around money?


If i don't have snow,im game.....


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1844993 said:


> Have you read lwmrs posts last winter?


Im still good. Thua is all im going to comit to, but i won't turn down good money


----------



## banonea

Greenery;1845005 said:


> That sounds great..
> 
> Are you sure on your costs though. I would imagine 4 shovel guys plus two drivers would eat up at close to a $1000 per 8 hrs never mind the fuel and repairs.


Labor is cheaper here. Not more than 10.00 to 12.00 per hour


----------



## Drakeslayer

jimslawnsnow;1845069 said:


> I'm surprised that plow dealers don't tell buyers about it.


They do. That's how they sell expandables.


----------



## snowman55

I get a ticket for 9' then see guys with a 9.5 v and wings cruising thru side streets and highways


----------



## SnowGuy73

Still have drizzle.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Drakeslayer;1845074 said:


> They do. That's how they sell expandables.


None that I've talked to.


----------



## Camden

snowman55;1845078 said:


> I get a ticket for 9' then see guys with a 9.5 v and wings cruising thru side streets and highways


So...ummm...that's not legal?


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1845073 said:


> Labor is cheaper here. Not more than 10.00 to 12.00 per hour


For a driver?


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1845085 said:


> For a driver?


Driver or shoveling

And that is with experienced


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1845079 said:


> Still have drizzle.


Same here. Didn't rain all day. Sun goes down and the drizzle starts. Going to be soaked in the morning.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1845086 said:


> Driver or shoveling
> 
> And that is with experienced


Wow I pay more and I'm from a smaller town than you


----------



## Drakeslayer

jimslawnsnow;1845082 said:


> None that I've talked to.


So you have been talking to your dealers about a 9' straight blade or an 8' or larger with wings?


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1845086 said:


> Driver or shoveling
> 
> And that is with experienced


Thats crazy.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1845090 said:


> So you have been talking to your dealers about a 9' straight blade or an 8' or larger with wings?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1845091 said:


> Thats crazy.


Totally different area than the TC metro. I'd rather sit in a truck for $12 than shovel.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1845088 said:


> Same here. Didn't rain all day. Sun goes down and the drizzle starts. Going to be soaked in the morning.


Yup. Unless the wind picks up, but I don't think its supposed too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1845091 said:


> Thats crazy.


Agreed......


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1845094 said:


> Totally different area than the TC metro. I'd rather sit in a truck for $18 than shovel.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1845092 said:


>


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1845092 said:


>


hahahaha.....same as I was thinking


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1845101 said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:


I'm still waiting.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drizzle/rain should be done by midnight per NWS.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1845105 said:


> Drizzle/rain should be done by midnight per NWS.


Yep just enough to make it wet for tomorrow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1845104 said:


> I'm still waiting.


for a response? Won,t be one tonight.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1845100 said:


> Fixed it for you.


You switched my 12 to an 18. I would really push it to the mid 20's. Whatever works for everyone is ok with me. If Banonea can find people he can work with for $12 then I say great. Next guy says $18 is the number. I find it difficult to get good help sometimes in the $20's. I know for a fact there are plenty of people outside of the metro taking on $10/hr warehouse jobs in the metro. If you find someone that low and they turn out great you leave a ton of room for periodic raises.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1845107 said:


> for a response? Won,t be one tonight.


I know. I'm sure I'll have 5 pages to read tomorrow morning once i get a chance to look at my phone.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1845108 said:


> You switched my 12 to an 18. I would really push it to the mid 20's. Whatever works for everyone is ok with me. If Banonea can find people he can work with for $12 then I say great. Next guy says $18 is the number. I find it difficult to get good help sometimes in the $20's. I know for a fact there are plenty of people outside of the metro taking on $10/hr warehouse jobs in the metro. If you find someone that low and they turn out great you leave a ton of room for periodic raises.


I try to stick at $20.

I have drivers and shovelers at $15, some are good, some aren't.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1845108 said:


> You switched my 12 to an 18. I would really push it to the mid 20's. Whatever works for everyone is ok with me. If Banonea can find people he can work with for $12 then I say great. Next guy says $18 is the number. I find it difficult to get good help sometimes in the $20's. I know for a fact there are plenty of people outside of the metro taking on $10/hr warehouse jobs in the metro. If you find someone that low and they turn out great you leave a ton of room for periodic raises.


Starting point with no experience....

I used to pay $15 to high school kids to pull weeds!


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1845108 said:


> You switched my 12 to an 18. I would really push it to the mid 20's. Whatever works for everyone is ok with me. If Banonea can find people he can work with for $12 then I say great. Next guy says $18 is the number. I find it difficult to get good help sometimes in the $20's. I know for a fact there are plenty of people outside of the metro taking on $10/hr warehouse jobs in the metro. If you find someone that low and they turn out great you leave a ton of room for periodic raises.


That is my thought


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1845094 said:


> Totally different area than the TC metro. I'd rather sit in a truck for $12 than shovel.


Yea but rochester isnt small. I would rather plow for 12 than shovel for 16 too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1845113 said:


> Yea but rochester isnt small. I would rather plow for 12 than shovel for 16 too.


This is also true.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1845109 said:


> I know. I'm sure I'll have 5 pages to read tomorrow morning once i get a chance to look at my phone.


If lwmr keeps posting at 3am it should be early.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1845113 said:


> Yea but rochester isnt small. I would rather plow for 12 than shovel for 16 too.


That's the hardest thing to get through to new hires.

They look at you like you're stupid when you tell them, "I'll pay you $20 to shovel, $15 to drive".

They think that's backwards, but then you explain to them that no one wants to shovel, so that job is in demand.

I've thought about sending guys out to plow for me, and I do the shoveling this year, or some of it.

It would get me around to more properties faster, plus I wouldn't have to worry about the salter on the back.

Biggest problem is getting a blower in and out of the truck. but then I could salt at the same time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;1845115 said:


> If lwmr keeps posting at 3am it should be early.


That's why I'm staying up late, been sleeping for about 6 hours / night, then wide awake.

Figure if I stay up until midnight, then I should sleep until 6 or so.


----------



## qualitycut

Raining pretty good here.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1845116 said:


> That's the hardest thing to get through to new hires.
> 
> They look at you like you're stupid when you tell them, "I'll pay you $20 to shovel, $15 to drive".
> 
> They think that's backwards, but then you explain to them that no one wants to shovel, so that job is in demand.
> 
> I've thought about sending guys out to plow for me, and I do the shoveling this year, or some of it.
> 
> It would get me around to more properties faster, plus I wouldn't have to worry about the salter on the back.
> 
> Biggest problem is getting a blower in and out of the truck. but then I could salt at the same time.


Swing away hitch.


----------



## Green Grass

No more rain here getting windy though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1845121 said:


> Swing away hitch.


I thought about that, but I don't want to drill into my bumper or truck frame.

Might just run around and shovel, then hook up the spreader and spread.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That radar just gives me the chills.

"don't slide 10 miles west, don't slide 10 miles west. start moving east, just start moving east....."


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1845124 said:


> I thought about that, but I don't want to drill into my bumper or truck frame.
> 
> Might just run around and shovel, then hook up the spreader and spread.


Swing away hitches don't require any modifications to your truck.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1845124 said:


> I thought about that, but I don't want to drill into my bumper or truck frame.
> 
> Might just run around and shovel, then hook up the spreader and spread.


That's the one thing that I'm held up on about that spreader. I need to be able to get in the back of the truck.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1845126 said:


> Swing away hitches don't require any modifications to your truck.


I think, the snowex may.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Raining....


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1845129 said:


> I think, the snowex may.


Depends on the model.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1845126 said:


> Swing away hitches don't require any modifications to your truck.


I bought the Boss TGS800 from NorthPro last month.

It has the RT3 attachment so one guy can hook it up if needed, I'd have to find someone that could weld up a swing away.

I'll probably just end up plowing. As long as we don't have another 90" like last year, I'll be okay. Gotta talk to a couple of more guys this weekend as well.


----------



## Greenery

I think we all lol'd about this but here ya go...


----------



## CityGuy

47 mostly clear


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Must be hard to find contractors when you have property managers calling at 5 am begging for you to take on their property.

Seriously though, she knows it's my cell phone. Does she really think I'm going to work for someone that calls at 5 am looking for a bid?

Too bad it's a $2,500 per month apartment building.


----------



## SnowGuy73

48° windy clouds.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1845135 said:


> I think we all lol'd about this but here ya go...


So stupid!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Man, that rain is still there. Nothing like a 48 hour marathon snow event when it's 30 degrees colder.


----------



## CityGuy

47 mostly clear
Feels like 40


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1845068 said:


> I think a lot of people are simply not aware that there plow is over width. We are always dealing with oversized loads etc. etc. so it clicks. The average joe that picks up a used truck with a 9' blade probably isn't thinking about it.


Very true. Fly bu nights or some lawn guys have no clue.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1845098 said:


> Yup. Unless the wind picks up, but I don't think its supposed too.


Litle windy now. Should dry out.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1845100 said:


> Fixed it for you.


Yes........


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1845108 said:


> You switched my 12 to an 18. I would really push it to the mid 20's. Whatever works for everyone is ok with me. If Banonea can find people he can work with for $12 then I say great. Next guy says $18 is the number. I find it difficult to get good help sometimes in the $20's. I know for a fact there are plenty of people outside of the metro taking on $10/hr warehouse jobs in the metro. If you find someone that low and they turn out great you leave a ton of room for periodic raises.


Very true. Good help now a days is hard to find.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1845109 said:


> I know. I'm sure I'll have 5 pages to read tomorrow morning once i get a chance to look at my phone.


Well I will try just for you.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1845113 said:


> Yea but rochester isnt small. I would rather plow for 12 than shovel for 16 too.


Very true.....


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1845116 said:


> That's the hardest thing to get through to new hires.
> 
> They look at you like you're stupid when you tell them, "I'll pay you $20 to shovel, $15 to drive".
> 
> They think that's backwards, but then you explain to them that no one wants to shovel, so that job is in demand.
> 
> I've thought about sending guys out to plow for me, and I do the shoveling this year, or some of it.
> 
> It would get me around to more properties faster, plus I wouldn't have to worry about the salter on the back.
> 
> Biggest problem is getting a blower in and out of the truck. but then I could salt at the same time.


Get a set of ramps for the blowers. Much easier on the back.


----------



## CityGuy

Traffic on 4 is looking good today.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1845118 said:


> That's why I'm staying up late, been sleeping for about 6 hours / night, then wide awake.
> 
> Figure if I stay up until midnight, then I should sleep until 6 or so.


Stress will do that to a guy. Had nights where I get 2 maybe 3 hours at best.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1845123 said:


> No more rain here getting windy though.


That started around 6 and seemed to get more steady.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1845125 said:


> That radar just gives me the chills.
> 
> "don't slide 10 miles west, don't slide 10 miles west. start moving east, just start moving east....."


Seems to have stayed mostly south and east of the cities


----------



## CityGuy

Greenery;1845135 said:


> I think we all lol'd about this but here ya go...


It is inovative just visually an eye sore.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1845154 said:


> Must be hard to find contractors when you have property managers calling at 5 am begging for you to take on their property.
> 
> Seriously though, she knows it's my cell phone. Does she really think I'm going to work for someone that calls at 5 am looking for a bid?
> 
> Too bad it's a $2,500 per month apartment building.


Money sounds good. I know I would be pissed if someone called me about a property at 5 am.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1845158 said:


> Man, that rain is still there. Nothing like a 48 hour marathon snow event when it's 30 degrees colder.


Bring it on. I am so ready for snow.


----------



## CityGuy

47 mostly cloudy 

Feels like 40


----------



## CityGuy

Lots of leaves on the side of the road this morning. I would think by the end of the week most will be down.


----------



## mnlefty

LwnmwrMan22;1845158 said:


> Man, that rain is still there. Nothing like a 48 hour marathon snow event when it's 30 degrees colder.


http://mp1.met.psu.edu/~fxg1/WXTYPE/loop25nc.html

6 hour loop and the thing didn't move.


----------



## CityGuy

Man that storm is massive. Tornadoes in the south, rain, wind and cold here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Perfect weather this morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnlefty;1845184 said:


> http://mp1.met.psu.edu/~fxg1/WXTYPE/loop25nc.html
> 
> 6 hour loop and the thing didn't move.


That sucks!


----------



## CityGuy

I am so sick of these political ads already. November can't get here soon enough. He said, she said finger pointing crap.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1845186 said:


> Perfect weather this morning.


Wind makes it feel a little chilly.


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1845170 said:


> Traffic on 4 is looking good today.


Indeed she was


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1845189 said:


> Wind makes it feel a little chilly.


I like the chill.


----------



## snowman55

Call me at 5 am on my cell phone for a bid October 14. No way. Tell her she sucks at her job like most managers .contracts should have been done weeks ago.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1845192 said:


> I like the chill.


Just means snow is coming soon.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1845195 said:


> Just means snow is coming soon.


Need ice first.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;1845193 said:


> Call me at 5 am on my cell phone for a bid October 14. No way. Tell her she sucks at her job like most managers .contracts should have been done weeks ago.


I'm pretty sure she thought she had someone lined up, and I know who the person is, so I'll be calling him in a bit to find out why he isn't on board.

I know what the budget it, property manager left a property we'd been doing, a smaller property than this new one for slightly more money, so if the other contractor is bailing completely, I have leverage.

I might secure this one and dump others that are dragging their feet.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1845196 said:


> Need ice first.


Correct.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea;1844972 said:


> Of the 31 accounts I have, 4 are per push. My monthly accounts will pay me $17,000.00 per month, snow or not, from Nov 1 to the end of April.
> 
> My per push accounts about another $3000.00 average per month
> 
> My seasonal accounts (paid for the season up front in full by Nov 1) will pay me $6000.00 for the season.
> 
> This dose not count adding at least 2 or 3 accounts over the winter that other company's screw there service up and call in's, and we get allot of call in's each storm.
> I am in line to do $126,000.00 this winter in snow removalpayup, and about half of them are lawn customers for next summer.
> 
> I figure I will have about $1000.00 per snowfall in labor, fuel and repairs. I added 1 more full time driver and 1 part time driver as well as 4 shovelers so I can run 2 shoveling crews to speed things up but keep the quality ware I want it.
> 
> monthly contracts are the only way to goThumbs Up


Wow... that's awesome!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Drakeslayer;1845090 said:


> So you have been talking to your dealers about a 9' straight blade or an 8' or larger with wings?


I owned a 9'2 vxt. Looked at other plow dealers before as well. At one time I was going to be buying a f550 and thought about a 10' blade. So yes I have talked to several dealers about plows over 9', and owning the 9'2" I never measured the width when in a vee. I also live by many law enforcement officers and do a few drives for other law enforcement officers.


----------



## BossPlow614

snowman55;1845193 said:


> Call me at 5 am on my cell phone for a bid October 14. No way. Tell her she sucks at her job like most managers .contracts should have been done weeks ago.


I love the "do not disturb" function on my phone for that reason.

Sorry I never got back to your email but I took what you said into consideration, needless to say, I received an email stating they chose another vendor. Their loss


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1845003 said:


> The problem I have with seasonal contracts is that in slightly above and higher season's, everbody is complaining how they have been plowing too much and aren't making money. We are about 20% seasonal, 80% per time or hourly. I like the gambling side of it and the giant paydays that come with big snow totals.


I think you make a good point... it's about what makes sense for your company... I'm about 50/50... in heavy or light years I make good money and in average years i'm still alright... if you don't "need" the income from snow, why not be mostly per time or hourly?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1845196 said:


> Need ice first.


No need for that. Just tons of snow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1845011 said:


> Me too. Can't say enough good things about our Blizzards. Use to be all straight blades and now every truck we buy will have a blizzard put on. I would like to get one Wideout this year and see which one we like better though.


I'll be interested to hear your take...


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1845210 said:


> I love the "do not disturb" function on my phone for that reason.
> 
> Sorry I never got back to your email but I took what you said into consideration, needless to say, I received an email stating they chose another vendor. Their loss


I use mine too. 10 pm to 5 am. Certain people are on the get through list.


----------



## BossPlow614

I know we shouldn't get much into politics on here but these ads are driving me nuts. Just saw a commercial of some lady complaining about trying to raise a family & pay bills on minimum wage & complains that "evil multi millionaire" Stewart Mills isn't paying his "fair share" & opposed raising it. Since when is a minimum wage job a job that's meant for someone to try to raise a family on?! :realmad:


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1845212 said:


> I think you make a good point... it's about what makes sense for your company... I'm about 50/50... in heavy or light years I make good money and in average years i'm still alright... if you don't "need" the income from snow, why not be mostly per time or hourly?


I often wondered why not be 50 50 if you need the income.


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1845216 said:


> I know we shouldn't get much into politics on here but these ads are driving me nuts. Just saw a commercial of some lady complaining about trying to raise a family & pay bills on minimum wage & complains that "evil multi millionaire" Stewart Mills isn't paying his "fair share" & opposed raising it. Since when is a minimum wage job a job that's meant for someone to try to raise a family on?! :realmad:


I hate this time of year. He said she said finger point.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1845215 said:


> I use mine too. 10 pm to 5 am. Certain people are on the get through list.


Same here, except 9-6. Not because I'm sleeping at that time, but because the wife usually is and my phone charges next to the bed.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Asked the guys this morning where did the safety triangles and fire extinguisher go after I went through the truck this weekend. They didn't know.

Found one triangle, no extinguisher.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1845214 said:


> I'll be interested to hear your take...


I think I'd like the western better even though I ran blizzard for 10 seasons.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1845235 said:


> I think I'd like the western better even though I ran blizzard for 10 seasons.


Maybe I will find out this season......


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1845158 said:


> Man, that rain is still there. Nothing like a 48 hour marathon snow event when it's 30 degrees colder.


And they say once the weather falls into a pattern it sticks...

That's all I'm going to say about that...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1845240 said:


> And they say once the weather falls into a pattern it sticks...
> 
> That's all I'm going to say about that...


Its supposed to be a dry one


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1845216 said:


> I know we shouldn't get much into politics on here but these ads are driving me nuts. Just saw a commercial of some lady complaining about trying to raise a family & pay bills on minimum wage & complains that "evil multi millionaire" Stewart Mills isn't paying his "fair share" & opposed raising it. Since when is a minimum wage job a job that's meant for someone to try to raise a family on?! :realmad:


Oh for sure... and don't even get me started on the "affordable" healthcare act... my family's premiums go up 40% next year... the insurance broker at my wife's work (she organizes it all) was very candid about the fact that the reason for that was to keep all the low income share's premium's lower... whether that's a lie, a story, an excuse... it's all BS... plus my mom who has stage 4 cancer and needs chemo the rest of her life will need to pay 10-12k a year out of their pocket the rest of her life because it was deemed "medically unnecessary"... Affordable? That's a farce...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1845228 said:


> Asked the guys this morning where did the safety triangles and fire extinguisher go after I went through the truck this weekend. They didn't know.
> 
> Found one triangle, no extinguisher.


Wait... you made sure they were all there this past weekend? It's Tuesday morning!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1845237 said:


> Maybe I will find out this season......


Job offer?


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1845248 said:


> Job offer?


A few......

Nothing too exciting yet.


----------



## unit28

Clean ups might be dusty 

BRIEF COOLING WITH THIS SYSTEM. THEN HIGH PRESSURE FOLLOWS WITH A
SLOW WARMING TREND INTO NEXT WEEK WITH ANOTHER EXTENDED DRY PERIOD
EXPECTED.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1845247 said:


> Wait... you made sure they were all there this past weekend? It's Tuesday morning!


His guys didnt work yesterday


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1845247 said:


> Wait... you made sure they were all there this past weekend? It's Tuesday morning!


They didn't work yesterday. Called it off on Sunday when it was supposed to rain. Didn't feel like trying to figure out if we were working or not in the supposed rain.


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1845245 said:


> Oh for sure... and don't even get me started on the "affordable" healthcare act... my family's premiums go up 40% next year... the insurance broker at my wife's work (she organizes it all) was very candid about the fact that the reason for that was to keep all the low income share's premium's lower... whether that's a lie, a story, an excuse... it's all BS... plus my mom who has stage 4 cancer and needs chemo the rest of her life will need to pay 10-12k a year out of their pocket the rest of her life because it was deemed "medically unnecessary"... Affordable? That's a farce...


The "affordable care" act is completely the opposite of "affordable"!


----------



## BossPlow614

unit28;1845252 said:


> Clean ups might be dusty
> 
> BRIEF COOLING WITH THIS SYSTEM. THEN HIGH PRESSURE FOLLOWS WITH A
> SLOW WARMING TREND INTO NEXT WEEK WITH ANOTHER EXTENDED DRY PERIOD
> EXPECTED.


Dry & dusty is awesome. Takes less time & you don't have to spend a bunch of time unclogging bagger systems from wet leaves/grass. I wear a dusk mask usually as I'd prefer not to breath in the bacteria from leaves.


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1845252 said:


> Clean ups might be dusty.


When aren't they?...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1845260 said:


> When aren't they?...


When there's 3" of snow the weekend before.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

BossPlow614;1845257 said:


> Dry & dusty is awesome. Takes less time & you don't have to spend a bunch of time unclogging bagger systems from wet leaves/grass. I wear a dusk mask usually as I'd prefer not to breath in the bacteria from leaves.


That's why I have a navigator. Never plugs. Even in frosty leaves


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1845260 said:


> When aren't they?...


When there's frost or light rain like most of last fall


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1845254 said:


> They didn't work yesterday. Called it off on Sunday when it was supposed to rain. Didn't feel like trying to figure out if we were working or not in the supposed rain.


I read it too fast... you FOUND that the stuff was missing this weekend... I thought it was accounted for this weekend and already missing...


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1845252 said:


> Clean ups might be dusty
> 
> BRIEF COOLING WITH THIS SYSTEM. THEN HIGH PRESSURE FOLLOWS WITH A
> SLOW WARMING TREND INTO NEXT WEEK WITH ANOTHER EXTENDED DRY PERIOD
> EXPECTED.


Perfect! Profits are up!


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;1845212 said:


> I think you make a good point... it's about what makes sense for your company... I'm about 50/50... in heavy or light years I make good money and in average years i'm still alright... if you don't "need" the income from snow, why not be mostly per time or hourly?


I like the consistency of monthly contracts. I know what I have coming in each month and can budget for it.payup In the years I have been doing them, I have only had 1 customer complain. He thought he paid to much, so he changed to a different contractor the next year and paid 5 times what he paid me. the following year he wanted to come back, and I did let him come back, with a $100.00 a month raise. when he asked why it was more, it was explained that with fuel cost and salt cost his monthly price went up, but if he had stayed with us from the get go, there would n have been a raise in the rate when signed the next year's contract before the end of the season. he signed up, ten made the mistake of whining again..... he as not offered contract this year. My brother use to work with the guy and he was begging Tom to take him back, and tom said no, you complain to much

I the grand scheme of things in Rochester, we are one of the lease expensive and most prompt plow and lawn care companies in town for our size. We beat out quite a few of the other companies that have been at this longer than us and have better quality than most, not all but most. we don't have allot of customer turn over and I like that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1845269 said:


> When there's frost or light rain like most of last fall


Mine are always dusty and dirty.


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea;1845279 said:


> I like the consistency of monthly contracts. I know what I have coming in each month and can budget for it.payup In the years I have been doing them, I have only had 1 customer complain. He thought he paid to much, so he changed to a different contractor the next year and paid 5 times what he paid me. the following year he wanted to come back, and I did let him come back, with a $100.00 a month raise. when he asked why it was more, it was explained that with fuel cost and salt cost his monthly price went up, but if he had stayed with us from the get go, there would n have been a raise in the rate when signed the next year's contract before the end of the season. he signed up, ten made the mistake of whining again..... he as not offered contract this year. My brother use to work with the guy and he was begging Tom to take him back, and tom said no, you complain to much
> 
> I the grand scheme of things in Rochester, we are one of the lease expensive and most prompt plow and lawn care companies in town for our size. We beat out quite a few of the other companies that have been at this longer than us and have better quality than most, not all but most. we don't have allot of customer turn over and I like that.


Just to clarify, I wasn't saying you were doing it wrong... you have figured out what you need to make and have that fulfilled by your standards...

My point is that that's what everyone needs to do... figure out how much they "need," hopefully make a profit, not stress too much, and not undercut the rest of us...

I'll never tell anyone here how to run their business, not you, not Lwnmwrman, not SSS, not MJBossdubplow...


----------



## CityGuy

I was not aware that the city is supposed to notify residents so they can blow their leaves into the road? Wow all I can say.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1845293 said:


> I was not aware that the city is supposed to notify residents so they can blow their leaves into the road? Wow all I can say.


You're just noticing this now?...


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;1845291 said:


> Just to clarify, I wasn't saying you were doing it wrong... you have figured out what you need to make and have that fulfilled by your standards...
> 
> My point is that that's what everyone needs to do... figure out how much they "need," hopefully make a profit, not stress too much, and not undercut the rest of us...
> 
> I'll never tell anyone here how to run their business, not you, not Lwnmwrman, not SSS, not MJBossdubplow...


Its all good bro, just wanted to give my reasoning for what I do, might help someone else figure what works for them


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1845293 said:


> I was not aware that the city is supposed to notify residents so they can blow their leaves into the road? Wow all I can say.


It makes sense in the fact people do it anyway so why not have them do it when they are out sweeping the other leaves in the road.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1845293 said:


> I was not aware that the city is supposed to notify residents so they can blow their leaves into the road? Wow all I can say.


Heck, some cities offer that... I believe SLP does...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1845301 said:


> Heck, some cities offer that... I believe SLP does...


North Branch has curbside pickup by the city.

They have a vac operated in cab in the back of one of the city dump trucks.

Haul your leaves to the curb, once a week they drive around and suck them up. Commercial or residential properties.


----------



## Camden

This takes some nerve...the priest at my daughter's school just called to see if I would haul his large hibiscus plant to St. Cloud for him.

This is the same guy that wouldn't baptize my daughter because I'm not catholic<--intentionally not capitalized. I quickly reminded him of that fact and said you'll need to find someone else. Unbelievable.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1845301 said:


> Heck, some cities offer that... I believe SLP does...


Shakopee has a switch-n-go truck with a giant vacuum on it and take your leaves for free it you bring them to the ORF.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Its pouring leaves here!!!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1845314 said:


> Its pouring leaves here!!!


Better then rain!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1845315 said:


> Better then rain!


You know it!


----------



## SnowGuy73

We are losing ground. 184 posts per day to make Halloween count!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1845321 said:


> We are losing ground. 184 posts per day to make Halloween count!


Wait for the city worker to get done and the post count will double


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1845245 said:


> Oh for sure... and don't even get me started on the "affordable" healthcare act... my family's premiums go up 40% next year... the insurance broker at my wife's work (she organizes it all) was very candid about the fact that the reason for that was to keep all the low income share's premium's lower... whether that's a lie, a story, an excuse... it's all BS... plus my mom who has stage 4 cancer and needs chemo the rest of her life will need to pay 10-12k a year out of their pocket the rest of her life because it was deemed "medically unnecessary"... Affordable? That's a farce...


Affordable to who is the question?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1845260 said:


> When aren't they?...


When it rains.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1845294 said:


> You're just noticing this now?...


No a resident told me that. I said that us litering and my boss has been notified and so have the police. Someone got a ticket.


----------



## qualitycut

Im no expert, but i think its a bit windy for trugreen to be spraying?


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1845301 said:


> Heck, some cities offer that... I believe SLP does...


 Not us......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1845322 said:


> Wait for the city worker to get done and the post count will double


Hahahahah!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1845329 said:


> Im no expert, but i think its a bit windy for trugreen to be spraying?


I was just going to post that I was burning off a few pounds of very and it was a real PITA!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1845327 said:


> When it rains.


I don't do clean ups in the rain.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1845314 said:


> Its pouring leaves here!!!


Snow would be better.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1845321 said:


> We are losing ground. 184 posts per day to make Halloween count!


I am giving her all she's got captain.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1845329 said:


> Im no expert, but i think its a bit windy for trugreen to be spraying?


Just a bit..


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1845335 said:


> Snow would be better.


Oh come on, its only October!!! Now if it were December or January it would be a different story


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1845322 said:


> Wait for the city worker to get done and the post count will double


You know it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1845335 said:


> Snow would be better.


Need ice first.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1845322 said:


> Wait for the city worker to get done and the post count will double


Or lunch time.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1845332 said:


> Hahahahah!


Its true. I have to catch up.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1845338 said:


> Oh come on, its only October!!! Now if it were December or January it would be a different story


Snow year round is a ok by me.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1845340 said:


> Need ice first.


So you can it on a lake? Nah just snow is fine by me.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1845326 said:


> Affordable to who is the question?


I think you know the answer...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1845328 said:


> No a resident told me that. I said that us litering and my boss has been notified and so have the police. Someone got a ticket.


Hahaha... Donkey!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1845340 said:


> Need ice first.


This.......


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1845346 said:


> I think you know the answer...


I do. I was being a smart ass.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1845343 said:


> Snow year round is a ok by me.


then you need to move farther north :waving:


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1845346 said:


> I think you know the answer...


JR you know it is someone who makes a lot more money then any of us.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1845350 said:


> I do. I was being a smart ass.


Same here!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1845354 said:


> JR you know it is someone who makes a lot more money then any of us.


Hahaha, ain't that the truth!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1845340 said:


> Need ice first.


And my vacation to come and go


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1845357 said:


> And my vacation to come and go


When is that again? That would suck!


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1845358 said:


> When is that again? That would suck!


We better plan for snow that week!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1845345 said:


> So you can it on a lake? Nah just snow is fine by me.


Need ice first.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1845360 said:


> We better plan for snow that week!


Not until December 1st.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1845362 said:


> Not until January 1st.


fixed it for you


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1845358 said:


> When is that again? That would suck!


Nov 18th to 24th, st johns.


----------



## BossPlow614

jimslawnsnow;1845267 said:


> That's why I have a navigator. Never plugs. Even in frosty leaves


But the Navigators are extremely slow for mowing of they're used at all.


----------



## qualitycut

Think i just seen my last sports bra jogger of the year.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1845364 said:


> fixed it for you


Need a white Christmas.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1845370 said:


> Think i just seen my last sports bra jogger of the year.


What are going to wear now?


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1845367 said:


> Nov 18th to 24th, st johns.


Little close but you should be fine!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

BossPlow614;1845369 said:


> But the Navigators are extremely slow for mowing of they're used at all.


That's what non users say. Of course on wide open they'll get beat. But on a reguler residential I can mow it just as fast or faster than my vantage with the mulch kit. Leaves they can't be beat. Long grass they can't beat. Wet grass they can't be beat


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1845370 said:


> Think i just seen my last sports bra jogger of the year.


There's still hope me-boy!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1845371 said:


> Need a white Christmas.


But that's the norm. Nice to switch it up


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1845375 said:


> That's what non users say. Of course on wide open they'll get beat. But on a reguler residential I can mow it just as fast or faster than my vantage with the mulch kit. Leaves they can't be beat. Long grass they can't beat. Wet grass they can't be beat


That's a rear discharge right?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1845378 said:


> That's a rear discharge right?


Yes. But it bags only unlike other rear discharge decks


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1845380 said:


> Yes. But it bags only unlike other rear discharge decks


Ahhh gotcha... wouldn't be bad to have for those customers that want bagging all year...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1845384 said:


> Ahhh gotcha... wouldn't be bad to have for those customers that want bagging all year...


I bought a used one for 3k and use mainly for cleanups. By far the best money I spent. I wouldn't hesitate to spend 13k on a new one. They make their own way

Edit: I can also bag grass and wet grass faster than any other OEM bagging system. I tried on my own lawn with 8" damp grass. I was wide open and never plugged. Now the grass wasn't chopped up nearly as fine as if I went 4-5


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1845352 said:


> then you need to move farther north :waving:


Or west to the mountains


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1845387 said:


> I bought a used one for 3k and use mainly for cleanups. By far the best money I spent. I wouldn't hesitate to spend 13k on a new one. They make their own way
> 
> Edit: I can also bag grass and wet grass faster than any other OEM bagging system. I tried on my own lawn with 8" damp grass. I was wide open and never plugged. Now the grass wasn't chopped up nearly as fine as if I went 4-5


Interesting...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1845390 said:


> Or west to the mountains


That'd be awesome!


----------



## SnowGuy73

I think its time for a beer!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nice to have the Windows open in the house!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1845403 said:


> Nice to have the Windows open in the house!


Thanks for doing your part on the post count dad!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1845360 said:


> We better plan for snow that week!


Will likey happen.

Or we can just mess with him.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1845419 said:


> Thanks for doing your part on the post count dad!


You got it jr!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1845362 said:


> Not until November 1st.


Fixed it for you


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1845395 said:


> I think its time for a beer!


Yup and grill some t bones


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1845428 said:


> Yup and grill some t bones


T bones I am coming over!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1845428 said:


> Yup and grill some t bones


Party at your house


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1845372 said:


> What are going to wear now?


Haha..........


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1845376 said:


> There's still hope me-boy!


Thursday 70


----------



## albhb3

sonofa biatch was it wet all friggen day yesterday down in wi. from sparta to winona and north and south... I heard it was nice here JERKS. Think I gots some pneumonia coming on


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1845394 said:


> That'd be awesome!


Plowing year round, I'd be happy.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1845395 said:


> I think its time for a beer!


Yes, yes it is


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1845434 said:


> T bones I am coming over!


Should say t bone, gf gets a normal steak.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1845403 said:


> Nice to have the Windows open in the house!


Nice breeze, fresh air in the house and no wife until around 9.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1845419 said:


> Thanks for doing your part on the post count dad!


Someone has to pick up the slack. The government worker can't do it all.

And give SSS his 5 page wish.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1845428 said:


> Yup and grill some t bones


What time should we be over?


----------



## CityGuy

Only 12883 away from 100000.

Putting a dent in it.


----------



## CityGuy

64 and sunny


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1845455 said:


> Should say t bone, gf gets a normal steak.


Somebody's not getting none tonight


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1845462 said:


> Somebody's not getting none tonight


I'm sure he's used to that...


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1845462 said:


> Somebody's not getting none tonight


You get used to it when you get married


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1845468 said:


> You get used to it when you get married


Truer words were never spoken...


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1845474 said:


> Truer words were never spoken...


Well then you have kids and you know the rest.


----------



## CityGuy

What should I have for dinner?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1845477 said:


> What should I have for dinner?


We are having ribs.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1845483 said:


> We are having ribs.


Cheesy potatoes.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1845483 said:


> We are having ribs.


Sounds delicious


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1845484 said:


> Cheesy potatoes.


Salad.....


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1845484 said:


> Cheesy potatoes.


Love cheesey potatos


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1845486 said:


> Salad.....


Some type of vegetable.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1845488 said:


> Some type of vegetable.


Garlic bread.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1845490 said:


> Garlic bread.


And beer..


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1845487 said:


> Love cheesey potatos


Do you make your own?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1845492 said:


> Do you make your own?


Wife does.


----------



## CityGuy

Beer boiled brats and chips.


----------



## unit28

Spicy chicken
Sushi with wasabi
Cookies
And sweet ice tea


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1845495 said:


> Wife does.


Nice, us too.

Otherwise von Hanson's has good ones too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1845497 said:


> Spicy chicken
> Sushi with wasabi
> Cookies
> And sweet ice tea


Sounds delicious!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1845496 said:


> Beer boiled brats and chips.


With onions, mushrooms,and peppers?


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1845498 said:


> Nice, us too.
> 
> Otherwise von Hanson's has good ones too.


I love the boxed betty crocker augratin so salty


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1845498 said:


> Nice, us too.
> 
> Otherwise von Hanson's has good ones too.


Frozen or fresh? Will have to try them


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1845501 said:


> With onions, mushrooms,and peppers?


Onions and kraught, chips on the side.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1845468 said:


> You get used to it when you get married


Speak for yourself.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1845502 said:


> I love the boxed betty crocker augratin so salty


Love boxed potatoes too. Quick and easy side dish.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1845503 said:


> Frozen or fresh? Will have to try them


They are frozen.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1845502 said:


> I love the boxed betty crocker augratin so salty


Never had them, I will look into that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1845504 said:


> Onions and kraught, chips on the side.


Nice........


----------



## Green Grass

I need to come to your guy's houses to eat. I think I will make a frozen pizza or chicken nuggets for the kids and I


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1845502 said:


> I love the boxed betty crocker augratin so salty


Those are the best!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1845511 said:


> I need to come to your guy's houses to eat. I think I will make a frozen pizza or chicken nuggets for the kids and I


Come on over.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1845504 said:


> Onions and kraught, chips on the side.


don't forget to light a match


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1845516 said:


> Come on over.


If only I was closer.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1845524 said:


> If only I was closer.


Maybe next time.


----------



## SnowGuy73

It gets dark too early!


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1845522 said:


> don't forget to light a match


Later I may have too.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1845524 said:


> If only I was closer.


Your only 10 minutes down the road.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1845539 said:


> Your only 10 minutes down the road.


From you...


----------



## CityGuy

Well you could have come over for brats.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1845533 said:


> It gets dark too early!


Yes it does


----------



## CityGuy

Is it friday yet? I am ready to watch the wild


----------



## CityGuy

Sounds like rain again on friday


----------



## qualitycut




----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1845560 said:


>


yummmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1845561 said:


> yummmmmmmmmmmmm


Mushrooms are cooked with a little crown royal


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1845552 said:


> Is it friday yet? I am ready to watch the wild


I am ready to light some stuff on fire.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1845556 said:


> Sounds like rain again on friday


Great!....


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1845560 said:


>


Looks good!


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1845533 said:


> It gets dark too early!


Yes it does. I hate it! I miss summer & with it being light until 9pm. And heat & humidity!

Edit: which one of you guys is doing a blowout for my cheap cafe neighbor that balked at my buddy's price of $50 since he's got about 10 within the neighborhood. I think my neighbor told me the guy is charging him $40. No wonder the guy is doing it so late, he had to get home from his 9-5 before doing his "side gig" for cash.


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1845571 said:


> Yes it does. I hate it! I miss summer & with it being light until 9pm. And heat & humidity!
> 
> Edit: which one of you guys is doing a blowout for my cheap cafe neighbor that balked at my buddy's price of $50 since he's got about 10 within the neighborhood. I think my neighbor told me the guy is charging him $40. No wonder the guy is doing it so late, he had to get home from his 9-5 before doing his "side gig" for cash.


Bet he provides a warranty too...


----------



## ryde307

BossPlow614;1845571 said:


> Yes it does. I hate it! I miss summer & with it being light until 9pm. And heat & humidity!
> 
> Edit: which one of you guys is doing a blowout for my cheap cafe neighbor that balked at my buddy's price of $50 since he's got about 10 within the neighborhood. I think my neighbor told me the guy is charging him $40. No wonder the guy is doing it so late, he had to get home from his 9-5 before doing his "side gig" for cash.


Lots of this with blowouts. It's quick easy money for someone to do as a side job. Speaking of blowouts how do the big companies manage 1000+ of them? I'm just curious how they set it up.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I saw a company Monday morning at about 06:00 doing a commercial blow out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1845571 said:


> Yes it does. I hate it! I miss summer & with it being light until 9pm. And heat & humidity!
> 
> Edit: which one of you guys is doing a blowout for my cheap cafe neighbor that balked at my buddy's price of $50 since he's got about 10 within the neighborhood. I think my neighbor told me the guy is charging him $40. No wonder the guy is doing it so late, he had to get home from his 9-5 before doing his "side gig" for cash.


I just needed more light to get our Halloween decor out.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1845579 said:


> I saw a company Monday morning at about 06:00 doing a commercial blow out.


7 to about 8 here who cares if it is dark


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1845565 said:


> I am ready to light some stuff on fire.


I'm ready to coach some more Girls Hockey and end this nightmare called Spring/Summer/Fall. Free ice time for me.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1845585 said:


> I'm ready to coach some more Girls Hockey and end this nightmare called Spring/Summer/Fall. Free ice time for me.


You are brave!!


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1845564 said:


> Mushrooms are cooked with a little crown royal


Interesting. Usually use burban here.


----------



## ryde307

Forgot I took this yesterday. Not a good start to the season.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1845565 said:


> I am ready to light some stuff on fire.


Thats sunday.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1845585 said:


> I'm ready to coach some more Girls Hockey and end this nightmare called Spring/Summer/Fall. Free ice time for me.


Your ready for backyard rink time.


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;1845593 said:


> Forgot I took this yesterday. Not a good start to the season.


Looks like a cutting edge truck.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1845584 said:


> 7 to about 8 here who cares if it is dark


Kind of what I figured too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1845593 said:


> Forgot I took this yesterday. Not a good start to the season.


Is that for salt or asphalt?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1845596 said:


> Looks like a cutting edge truck.


You're right.

I zoomed in and I see the same.


----------



## CityGuy

So I heard today that our 99 ford single cab that had 90000 on it with an 8 foot western straight brought 20000 at the auction. Thats insane. My 08 blue books at 30000.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1845601 said:


> Is that for salt or asphalt?


They had salt in 4 or 5 of them last year


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1845603 said:


> So I heard today that our 99 ford single cab that had 90000 on it with an 8 foot western straight brought 20000 at the auction. Thats insane. My 08 blue books at 30000.


Damn, what auction?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1845604 said:


> They had salt in 4 or 5 of them last year


Impressive!..


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1845601 said:


> Is that for salt or asphalt?


I think they are conveyor driven.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Belinda says warmer, dry winter...... Ass!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1845607 said:


> I think they are conveyor driven.


Most v boxes are....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Down to 165 a day...

Making progress!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1845560 said:


>


Nice diamond marks


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1845608 said:


> Belinda says warmer, dry winter...... Ass!!!!!


Well i dont think it can get any colder than last.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1845608 said:


> Belinda says warmer, dry winter...... Ass!!!!!


If that's the case, I'll have to switch to flat rates sooner than later


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1845605 said:


> Damn, what auction?


Not sure. Did not ask. In the past we rook stuff to Zimmerman what ever auction that is.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1845612 said:


> Down to 165 a day...
> 
> Making progress!


Working on it. One post at a time


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1845616 said:


> Well i dont think it can get any colder than last.


True......


----------



## CityGuy

Well I am 90% on the fd. Just filled out insurance form. Tentative start date of November 1. About damn time.


----------



## CityGuy

57 and clear


----------



## CityGuy

Hey Green, how much for the spaghetti dinner and what time are there?


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1845625 said:


> Well I am 90% on the fd. Just filled out insurance form. Tentative start date of November 1. About damn time.


Nobody ever said Montrose was fast.


----------



## ryde307

Hamelfire;1845596 said:


> Looks like a cutting edge truck.


It is. I meant bad start to the season for them. Not us.
It's for salt. They. One from northern salt/interstate. They build and sell them.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1845631 said:


> Hey Green, how much for the spaghetti dinner and what time are there?


4-8 on the 25th I think they are $10 at the door and $8 advance but I will have to ask.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1845625 said:


> Well I am 90% on the fd. Just filled out insurance form. Tentative start date of November 1. About damn time.


On call or full time?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1845633 said:


> Nobody ever said Montrose was fast.


Yout not kidding. 1.5 years to hire a filly trained ff


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1845637 said:


> On call or full time?


on call.....


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1845636 said:


> 4-8 on the 25th I think they are $10 at the door and $8 advance but I will have to ask.


Let me know if I can pre buy from you


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1845641 said:


> Let me know if I can pre buy from you


sent a message to the Chiefs wife waiting for an answer.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1845642 said:


> sent a message to the Chiefs wife waiting for an answer.


Sounds good. Check yout fb. Photo of you


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;1845577 said:


> Lots of this with blowouts. It's quick easy money for someone to do as a side job. Speaking of blowouts how do the big companies manage 1000+ of them? I'm just curious how they set it up.


I have no clue... a really good office manager is a start...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1845584 said:


> 7 to about 8 here who cares if it is dark


That's what I have a head lamp for!


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;1845593 said:


> Forgot I took this yesterday. Not a good start to the season.


They'll just borrow a little money from the renovation side...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1845603 said:


> So I heard today that our 99 ford single cab that had 90000 on it with an 8 foot western straight brought 20000 at the auction. Thats insane. My 08 blue books at 30000.


That sounds ridiculous


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1845586 said:


> You are brave!!


You know, I'm actually having a blast. These girls are easy to coach and are pretty good skaters.



Hamelfire;1845595 said:


> Your ready for backyard rink time.


Can't wait. Around Thankgiving I'll set the boards up. Hoping for early ice like last year.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1845633 said:


> Nobody ever said Montrose was fast.


BA dum bum!


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;1845634 said:


> It is. I meant bad start to the season for them. Not us.
> It's for salt. They. One from northern salt/interstate. They build and sell them.


Interstate sells those?


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1845653 said:


> That sounds ridiculous


My jaw hit the floor. Truck was in decent shape but not that good. At those prices I could get 50000 for mine.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1845653 said:


> That sounds ridiculous


I believe it, go look on craigslist.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1845663 said:


> I believe it, go look on craigslist.


Correct. Some of the asking prices are insane. Auctions are hit or miss as we all know but this time of year there are a lot of motivated buyers for plow trucks.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1845669 said:


> Correct. Some of the asking prices are insane. Auctions are hit or miss as we all know but this time of year there are a lot of motivated buyers for plow trucks.


And from what I heard government stuff is bringing big bucks.


----------



## CityGuy

54 and clear


----------



## SnowGuy73

Down to 36° tonight.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1845673 said:


> And from what I heard government stuff is bringing big bucks.


The presumption is that most municipalities take care of their stuff with regular maintenance and repair. This is not always the case(See St. Paul). For the most part much of it is decent and worth a little more than privately owned equipment.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1845678 said:


> Down to 36° tonight.


Just think in a few months that will be a heat wave. Break out the shorts.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1845679 said:


> The presumption is that most municipalities take care of their stuff with regular maintenance and repair. This is not always the case(See St. Paul). For the most part much of it is decent and worth a little more than privately owned equipment.


This........


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1845679 said:


> The presumption is that most municipalities take care of their stuff with regular maintenance and repair. This is not always the case(See St. Paul). For the most part much of it is decent and worth a little more than privately owned equipment.


True. But possibly beat on a little more.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1845680 said:


> Just think in a few months that will be a heat wave. Break out the shorts.


True......


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1845682 said:


> True. But possibly beat on a little more.


Not sure if I'd agree with that. If you ever look at the engine hours vs. miles they do more sitting than anything or very slow driving. (That was not a shot, just an observation).


----------



## ryde307

cbservicesllc;1845659 said:


> Interstate sells those?


Yes I forget where I saw them. Maybe on the northern salt site.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1845691 said:


> Yes I forget where I saw them. Maybe on the northern salt site.


Yup. They have a similar looking truck on the home page.


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1845576 said:


> Bet he provides a warranty too...


"Warranty, what's that? What could possibly go wrong?"


----------



## BossPlow614

ryde307;1845577 said:


> Lots of this with blowouts. It's quick easy money for someone to do as a side job. Speaking of blowouts how do the big companies manage 1000+ of them? I'm just curious how they set it up.


I figured that.

An acquaintance of mine does probably close to 800-900 blowouts with I believe 2 trucks & 2 compressors. Next time I see him or his foreman I'll have to ask how they organize & track all of them.


----------



## Green Grass

BossPlow614;1845698 said:


> I figured that.
> 
> An acquaintance of mine does probably close to 800-900 blowouts with I believe 2 trucks & 2 compressors. Next time I see him or his foreman I'll have to ask how they organize & track all of them.


Company i used to work for did close to 600 blowouts everyone got a postcard with the date and time we would be there.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1845617 said:


> If that's the case, I'll have to switch to flat rates sooner than later


payup:yow!yow!:


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1845698 said:


> I figured that.
> 
> An acquaintance of mine does probably close to 800-900 blowouts with I believe 2 trucks & 2 compressors. Next time I see him or his foreman I'll have to ask how they organize & track all of them.


I think I read in the last job posting my former employer had they are up to like 5,000 of them... Back 7 years ago it was all maps, pen, and paper...


----------



## BossPlow614

Green Grass;1845702 said:


> Company i used to work for did close to 600 blowouts everyone got a postcard with the date and time we would be there.


I know that's what some companies do but Id like to see how they transfer that to the crew(s) handling the operations side of things and still maintain quality control. Some of my favorite parts of running a business, the admin side!


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1845712 said:


> I think I read in the last job posting my former employer had they are up to like 5,000 of them... Back 7 years ago it was all maps, pen, and paper...


Wow, great money. A healthy amount of overhead factored into it plus the labor and fuel but the margins have to be pretty good. The initials are NWL or MLS right?


----------



## BossPlow614

Since we're on the topic of dinner. Here's what I made & just ate. Pretty damn good too!










I'm boostinf the post count too!


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1845712 said:


> I think I read in the last job posting my former employer had they are up to like 5,000 of them... Back 7 years ago it was all maps, pen, and paper...


I could see them doing that many easily. Hank probably dose half of them lol


----------



## Drakeslayer

BossPlow614;1845726 said:


> Since we're on the topic of dinner. Here's what I made & just ate. Pretty damn good too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm boostinf the post count too!


I hope you made more than one....that thing is like a 1/3rd of chipotle.


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1845722 said:


> I know that's what some companies do but Id like to see how they transfer that to the crew(s) handling the operations side of things and still maintain quality control. Some of my favorite parts of running a business, the admin side!


I only do about 450-500, but the program I use let's my office manager locate appointments within a certain proximity of other appointments, or by neighborhood, zip code, etc... Whatever information you input can be sorted...



BossPlow614;1845723 said:


> Wow, great money. A healthy amount of overhead factored into it plus the labor and fuel but the margins have to be pretty good. The initials are NWL or MLS right?


Yeah, NWL, and they can charge whatever they want too...



Polarismalibu;1845727 said:


> I could see them doing that many easily. Hank probably dose half of them lol


Hahaha... no doubt... I think they are running 5 or 6 compressors this year...


----------



## BossPlow614

Drakeslayer;1845730 said:


> I hope you made more than one....that thing is like a 1/3rd of chipotle.


I had 2 of those. Chipotle burritos are too much food. I usually only eat the bowls.


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1845733 said:


> I only do about 450-500, but the program I use let's my office manager locate appointments within a certain proximity of other appointments, or by neighborhood, zip code, etc... Whatever information you input can be sorted...
> * Service Auto Pilot or have you since changed? *
> 
> Yeah, NWL, and they can charge whatever they want too...


That's a nice way to have things! You have to love being able to command whatever price you want.


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1845738 said:


> That's a nice way to have things! You have to love being able to command whatever price you want.


Yeah still SAP


----------



## CityGuy

36 and clear


----------



## SnowGuy73

41° breezy clouds.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Employee texts me at 10 pm last night.....

"Oh, by the way, we noticed some trailer lights quit working today, thought you would like to know so we can go through them in the morning".

They were done at 2 pm yesterday. I would have had 1/2 the day to fix them yesterday had I known.

They were working this weekend when I went through everything.

I soooo want the summer to be over so I can reevaluate, yet I don't want the snow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I guess its not going to get down to 36°.


----------



## CityGuy

35 and clear


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1845688 said:


> Not sure if I'd agree with that. If you ever look at the engine hours vs. miles they do more sitting than anything or very slow driving. (That was not a shot, just an observation).


From an insider some do not care and beat the equipment. The maintenance is decent just extended longer than I would prefer at 5000 miles.


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1845726 said:


> Since we're on the topic of dinner. Here's what I made & just ate. Pretty damn good too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm boostinf the post count too!


Looks delicious


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1845788 said:


> Employee texts me at 10 pm last night.....
> 
> "Oh, by the way, we noticed some trailer lights quit working today, thought you would like to know so we can go through them in the morning".
> 
> They were done at 2 pm yesterday. I would have had 1/2 the day to fix them yesterday had I known.
> 
> They were working this weekend when I went through everything.
> 
> I soooo want the summer to be over so I can reevaluate, yet I don't want the snow.


Sounds like you need a pre and post trip inspection sheet and a place to turn them in.


----------



## CityGuy

Traffic on 4 is amazing today.


----------



## CityGuy

36 and clear


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

30°F here.

I've been consistently 5-6 degrees cooler than the rest of you guys in the mor ing.

Wonder how that will translate this winter.


----------



## CityGuy

Now a second health care worker has contracted ebola. What is it going to take to close this country off?


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1845808 said:


> 30°F here.
> 
> I've been consistently 5-6 degrees cooler than the rest of you guys in the mor ing.
> 
> Wonder how that will translate this winter.


Likely a cooler winter for you


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1845809 said:


> Now a second health care worker has contracted ebola. What is it going to take to close this country off?


I was just going to post about this. Funny everyone was saying its no big deal. All the precautions they went through and now look. The damn government is a joke


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1845808 said:


> 30°F here.
> 
> I've been consistently 5-6 degrees cooler than the rest of you guys in the mor ing.
> 
> Wonder how that will translate this winter.


Haha 41° here


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1845811 said:


> I was just going to post about this. Funny everyone was saying its no big deal. All the precautions they went through and now look. The damn government is a joke


And from what I am hearing it sounds like the health care workers did not use precautions.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1845811 said:


> I was just going to post about this. Funny everyone was saying its no big deal. All the precautions they went through and now look. The damn government is a joke


This is true. Time to close the boarders and isolte that hospital and its staff.


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1845815 said:


> This is true. Time to close the boarders and isolte that hospital and its staff.


I am also beginning to wonder if this is like that movie Outbreak and we have some secret drug that will save the world.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1845811 said:


> I was just going to post about this. Funny everyone was saying its no big deal. All the precautions they went through and now look. The damn government is a joke


"Stopping Ebola is hard".

That's what the cdc says.... Clowns!


----------



## CityGuy

I am not 100% in favor of this but if it is the best option then so be it. 
Why not put all the infected people in one area and lets use some type of wepon to take care of this before we infect more people.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1845817 said:


> "Stopping Ebola is hard".
> 
> That's what the cdc says.... Clowns!


See comment above.

Might work


----------



## CityGuy

36 and clear


----------



## CityGuy

Sounds like 70 tomorrow. Then realty sets in.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1845817 said:


> "Stopping Ebola is hard".
> 
> That's what the cdc says.... Clowns!


Sounds like some house cleaning needs to be done


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1845819 said:


> I am not 100% in favor of this but if it is the best option then so be it.
> Why not put all the infected people in one area and lets use some type of wepon to take care of this before we infect more people.


2 things. You don't know who all the infected people are.

You would have to eradicate everyone that had remote contact with anyone who MIGHT have contacted Ebola in the last 21 days.

The hospital in Dallas has admitted their protocol changed throughout the treatment of patient zero. Some people are questioning why the patient was treated in Dallas instead of Nebraska or Atlanta where the hospitals are set up for treatment of highly contagious people.

Don't go rent Contagion and watch it.

We are living it.


----------



## CityGuy

Hey Green, you in for Watkins on Sunday? I want to say 9 am start.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1845826 said:


> Sounds like some house cleaning needs to be done


This........


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1845826 said:


> Sounds like some house cleaning needs to be done


Agreed....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1845814 said:


> And from what I am hearing it sounds like the health care workers did not use precautions.


I haven't heard on the second, but they showed the first one was all suited up. They said she may no have been careful enough when taking her stuff off. Didn't they train them on this? Or just gave them orders? If its the second one, then some higher ups in the hospital should get fired


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1845827 said:


> 2 things. You don't know who all the infected people are.
> 
> You would have to eradicate everyone that had remote contact with anyone who MIGHT have contacted Ebola in the last 21 days.
> 
> The hospital in Dallas has admitted their protocol changed throughout the treatment of patient zero. Some people are questioning why the patient was treated in Dallas instead of Nebraska or Atlanta where the hospitals are set up for treatment of highly contagious people.
> 
> Don't go rent Contagion and watch it.
> 
> We are living it.


Sounds similar to outbreak


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1845831 said:


> I haven't heard on the second, but they showed the first one was all suited up. They said she may no have been careful enough when taking her stuff off. Didn't they train them on this? Or just gave them orders? If its the second one, then some higher ups in the hospital should get fired


They are also watching something like 30 others for the next 21 days.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1845831 said:


> I haven't heard on the second, but they showed the first one was all suited up. They said she may no have been careful enough when taking her stuff off. Didn't they train them on this? Or just gave them orders? If its the second one, then some higher ups in the hospital should get fired


You can train them but, you can't babysit them. If they don't do it right then thats out of your control


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hahahahah!


----------



## CityGuy

I tell you what, I as a front line health care worker am very concerned for my health with this virus.

I am really glad I am not in the Brooklyn Park/Center area. They have a very high population of African imegrents.


----------



## CityGuy

Still 36 and clear


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.johndee.com/seasonalfcst/seasonalforecast.htm

Goes with Belinda. Warmer than average, below average snow.

Sign those seasonals NOW!!


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1845828 said:


> Hey Green, you in for Watkins on Sunday? I want to say 9 am start.


I think so but I will let you know for sure tomorrow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Jeez, I throw up a pic that predicts below average snow and everyone ails on the thread??


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1845836 said:


> You can train them but, you can't babysit them. If they don't do it right then thats out of your control


Then they were the wrong individuals to train


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1845788 said:


> Employee texts me at 10 pm last night.....
> 
> "Oh, by the way, we noticed some trailer lights quit working today, thought you would like to know so we can go through them in the morning".
> 
> They were done at 2 pm yesterday. I would have had 1/2 the day to fix them yesterday had I known.
> 
> They were working this weekend when I went through everything.
> 
> I soooo want the summer to be over so I can reevaluate, yet I don't want the snow.


Hopefully it will stay warm another 5-6 weeks so you have some time... I am looking at creating a pre/post trip sheet myself... drove a truck a couple weeks ago and the wheels were practically coming off the dang thing...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1845845 said:


>


At least if he's right it won't be so damn cold. Dahl is saying colder than average for the next 7-30 years. Pretty bold.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1845814 said:


> And from what I am hearing it sounds like the health care workers did not use precautions.


I thought they said the first one had a Level A on?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1845816 said:


> I am also beginning to wonder if this is like that movie Outbreak and we have some secret drug that will save the world.


Or as my Brother In Law says, the government is going to use this as an excuse to force martial law...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1845864 said:


> I thought they said the first one had a Level A on?


Had it on, but maybe didn't remove / dispose of properly.


----------



## Greenery

Hamelfire;1845802 said:


> Sounds like you need a pre and post trip inspection sheet and a place to turn them in.


That sounds like a waste of time.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Frost in Eden prairie.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1845854 said:


> Jeez, I throw up a pic that predicts below average snow and everyone ails on the thread??


Ha, you beat me to posting those links just like every year. I had them all cued up but read through to check if you posted them yet.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1845802 said:


> Sounds like you need a pre and post trip inspection sheet and a place to turn them in.


Probably, but when you are doing different stuff from the crews, and no on sends a text, chances are I'm doing something until dark.

Am I supposed to run home and look at a slip when I THINK they are done (they don't always text when they are heading back)?

They obviously knew the light was out, that's why I get the text at 10 pm.

They were done at 2 pm.

Pretty sure they didn't come over at 9:30 last night and start going through stuff.

They text me at 10, they are supposed to text me whenever stuff is done. Hell, even if it is something as simple as I could be near a parts shop or one is on the way home and I can grab parts.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1845840 said:


> I tell you what, I as a front line health care worker am very concerned for my health with this virus.
> 
> I am really glad I am not in the Brooklyn Park/Center area. They have a very high population of African imegrents.


Brooklyn Park has one of the highest if not the highest Liberian population outside of Liberia...

I'm about to build my own cafein' wall over here!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1845837 said:


> Hahahahah!


Bahahaha! Hilarious!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1845871 said:


> Ha, you beat me to posting those links just like every year. I had them all cued up but read through to check if you posted them yet.


Got the phone alarm to go off every morning 48 seconds after Jdee puts up his posts.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My tires have a nice fall motif to them today.


----------



## Greenery




----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1845854 said:


> Jeez, I throw up a pic that predicts below average snow and everyone ails on the thread??


Had to work for 5 minutes


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1845886 said:


>


Being these clowns are rarely right....

I like the looks of these maps!


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1845864 said:


> I thought they said the first one had a Level A on?


From what I am understanding they were in contact before they new what they were dealing with. Maybe a friday if memory serves


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1845840 said:


> I tell you what, I as a front line health care worker am very concerned for my health with this virus.
> 
> I am really glad I am not in the Brooklyn Park/Center area. They have a very high population of African imegrents.


Southern Brooklyn Park. An area I don't frequent! Stray bullets are known to fly around in those areas.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1845845 said:


>


I'd be okay with that...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1845894 said:


> Had to work for 5 minutes


I suppose you have to do that once a day...


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1845865 said:


> Or as my Brother In Law says, the government is going to use this as an excuse to force martial law...


Some truth to that statement.


----------



## CityGuy

Greenery;1845867 said:


> That sounds like a waste of time.


Not when you undependable employees


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1845910 said:


> I'd be okay with that...


That would be great. Still make money off the per time and not lose it on the monthly ones!


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1845873 said:


> Brooklyn Park has one of the highest if not the highest Liberian population outside of Liberia...
> 
> I'm about to build my own cafein' wall over here!


Bubble might be safer


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1845895 said:


> Being these clowns are rarely right....
> 
> I like the looks of these maps!


You have a point there...


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1845910 said:


> I'd be okay with that...


More snow.


----------



## CityGuy

40 and sunny.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1845920 said:


> Not when you undependable employees


So you think that rather send a text, right when they see something wrong, they are going to remember to fill out a form and turn it in?

And if you think they should go through everything at the end of the day, and fill out the form, then that would be a solid take from someone that claims a check, no offense.


----------



## mnlefty

Cafe blowout customers.... call me an hour ahead. Leave a voicemail, call when I get there leave a voicemail... answers boss's call and gives a garage code. Jerk.


----------



## mnlefty

mnlefty;1845930 said:


> Cafe blowout customers.... call me an hour ahead. Leave a voicemail, call when I get there leave a voicemail... answers boss's call and gives a garage code. D o u c h e.


Antique clock in the basement... double cafe.


----------



## CityGuy

This is why you don't back a fully loaded dump truck into a residents driveway. 
Damn utilies department.


----------



## Greenery

Hamelfire;1845920 said:


> Not when you undependable employees


Oh I know. It was a little tongue in cheek.
I suggested that months ago. He's lost hours upon hours by delays ($$$$) from not implementing something like this. For example this most recent delay to the dot hold he had a week or so ago. With proper management all of that could have been avoided.


----------



## SnowGuy73

...............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1845934 said:


> Oh I know. It was a little tongue in cheek.
> I suggested that months ago. He's lost hours upon hours by delays ($$$$) from not implementing something like this. For example this most recent delay to the dot hold he had a week or so ago. With proper management all of that could have been avoided.


Yeah and no. You're under the assumption they would fill it out. They can't even throw out the empty cans / cups at the gas station each day.

Plus, if I'm not home until 7-8, chances are it's too late to get what I need to fix whatever it is that's broken.

If they see something that's broke,they are to text me as soon as they see it. I can then adjust my day accordingly. Not sure what is so difficult about that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1845925 said:


> You have a point there...


Yup.........


----------



## Greenery

Like you said a week or so ago. It's all a learning experience through trial and error. Each of us just needs to find what works best for our situation. All we can do here is share our own experiences on what worked and what didn't for our own unique situation.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1845936 said:


> Yeah and no. You're under the assumption they would fill it out. They can't even throw out the empty cans / cups at the gas station each day.
> 
> Plus, if I'm not home until 7-8, chances are it's too late to get what I need to fix whatever it is that's broken.
> 
> If they see something that's broke,they are to text me as soon as they see it. I can then adjust my day accordingly. Not sure what is so difficult about that.


It all lies on you. You hired them. You manage them. You trained them. If you don't like it. Reevaluate yourself, not ask for advice then ignore the ones who help only to complain when you didn't take anyone's advice. Take that crap to lawn site


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1845938 said:


> Like you said a week or so ago. It's all a learning experience through trial and error. Each of us just needs to find what, works best for our situation. All we can do here is share our own experiences on what worked and what didn't.


Yeah, that and I'm not a richard when it comes to my guys. I need to go Zimmer on the guys, but I don't want to ruffle feathers.

My biggest downfall as a business owner, I'm too much of a push over.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1845940 said:


> It all lies on you. You hired them. You manage them. You trained them. If you don't like it. Reevaluate yourself, not ask for advice then ignore the ones who help only to complain when you didn't take anyone's advice. Take that crap to lawn site


I'm not really ignoring anyone. Just made a simple post about why would an employee text at 10 pm about something that needs to be fixed.

No different than the post about the property manager calling yesterday morning at 5 am.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1845935 said:


> ...............


Excellent point. .


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1845954 said:


> Excellent point. .


Its all I have at this point.


----------



## cbservicesllc

mnlefty;1845932 said:


> Antique clock in the basement... double cafe.


I hate that!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1845935 said:


> ...............


Kinda how I felt there too...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1845941 said:


> Yeah, that and I'm not a richard when it comes to my guys. I need to go Zimmer on the guys, but I don't want to ruffle feathers.
> 
> My biggest downfall as a business owner, I'm too much of a push over.


Been there... speaking of... can I fine my crew leader for lost man hours my employees sit and wait for them to show up? If I have it in a policy can I deduct from their paycheck?


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1845958 said:


> I hate that!


Its always something, isn't it?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1845960 said:


> Been there... speaking of... can I fine my crew leader for lost man hours my employees sit and wait for them to show up? If I have it in a policy can I deduct from their paycheck?


No, you cannot do anything to a paycheck.

I called the Dept. Of Labor last year after I paid for a DOT physical for a driver and he quit 3 days later.

I wanted to deduct it from his last check, but they said I could only give him notice that I would like to be reimbursed.

That went well.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Houstan........we have a little problem with clay.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1845972 said:


> Houstan........we have a little problem with clay.


Pictures or it didn't happen.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1845972 said:


> Houston........we have a little problem with clay.


Fixed it for you....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

"Based on statements from nurses it did not identify, the union described how Duncan was left in an open area of the emergency room for hours. It said staff treated Duncan for days without the correct protective gear, that hazardous waste was allowed to pile up to the ceiling and safety protocols constantly changed."


That could be a problem with the two in Texas.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dahl is doing his winter forecast tonight at 22:00


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1845982 said:


> Dahl is doing his winter forecast tonight at 22:00


I guess last year he was within 6"


----------



## Greenery

SnowGuy73;1845982 said:


> Dahl is doing his winter forecast tonight at 22:00


Working from the couch today?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1845984 said:


> Working from the couch today?


News is on at the gas station.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1845929 said:


> So you think that rather send a text, right when they see something wrong, they are going to remember to fill out a form and turn it in?
> 
> And if you think they should go through everything at the end of the day, and fill out the form, then that would be a solid take from someone that claims a check, no offense.


I can't speak for your employees but we check pre and post trips.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1845954 said:


> Excellent point. .


Agreed......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1845987 said:


> I can't speak for your employees but we check pre and post trips.


I would expect nothing less.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1845975 said:


> Fixed it for you....


Thank you. I am usually one that likes clean posts so when I saw my grammatical error I felt shame. And yes it happened but its all good now........I hope.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1845983 said:


> I guess last year he was within 6"


Hes been pretty close the last few years.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1846002 said:


> Hes been pretty close the last few years.


Should be interesting then. See of I can stay awake for it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1845999 said:


> Thank you. I am usually one that likes clean posts so when I saw my grammatical error I felt shame. And yes it happened but its all good now........I hope.


No problem!


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1845999 said:


> Thank you. I am usually one that likes clean posts so when I saw my grammatical error I felt shame. And yes it happened but its all good now........I hope.


Pictures or it never happened.


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;1845999 said:


> Thank you. I am usually one that likes clean posts so when I saw my grammatical error I felt shame. And yes it happened but its all good now........I hope.


Give me a call if you can. Guy keeps asking me about a parking lot.6123607191


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1845982 said:


> Dahl is doing his winter forecast tonight at 22:00


He'll be 65-70".


----------



## SnowGuy73

What a beast!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1846013 said:


> What a beast!


ummm....ok....


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1846007 said:


> Give me a call if you can. Guy keeps asking me about a parking lot.6123607191


Oops. Sorry about that. I will give you a call when I get back to our shop in about an hour or so.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1845977 said:


> "Based on statements from nurses it did not identify, the union described how Duncan was left in an open area of the emergency room for hours. It said staff treated Duncan for days without the correct protective gear, that hazardous waste was allowed to pile up to the ceiling and safety protocols constantly changed."
> 
> That could be a problem with the two in Texas.


Whoops....


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1846013 said:


> What a beast!


What are you looking at new mowers for?


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1845970 said:


> No, you cannot do anything to a paycheck.
> 
> I called the Dept. Of Labor last year after I paid for a DOT physical for a driver and he quit 3 days later.
> 
> I wanted to deduct it from his last check, but they said I could only give him notice that I would like to be reimbursed.
> 
> That went well.


I think what I'll do for the future when I hire a driver is pay for half of their DOT card right away then a month later pay the other half. That way they can't get it and quit soon after.


----------



## Camden

SnowGuy73;1846013 said:


> What a beast!


That sure doesn't look like a 72" deck. What's the price tag?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1846012 said:


> He'll be 65-70".


Im thinking under 60


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

He's been a big proponent of Global Cooling.

I think last year he was 68"??

Here is last year...


http://kstp.com/article/stories/s3193662.html


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1846076 said:


> He's been a big proponent of Global Cooling.
> 
> I think last year he was 68"??
> 
> Here is last year...
> 
> http://kstp.com/article/stories/s3193662.html


I'm going with 75" and slightly colder than normal. My super secret sources are opposite of Mr Dee.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1846085 said:


> I'm going with 75" and slightly colder than normal. My super secret sources are opposite of Mr Dee.


Your source = your acct's receivables??


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1846046 said:


> What are you looking at new mowers for?


I'm not, it was on Facebook.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1846051 said:


> That sure doesn't look like a 72" deck. What's the price tag?


I think it looks about 72" when compared to the way my 61" zk looks.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1845982 said:


> Dahl is doing his winter forecast tonight at 22:00


Snow o meter.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1846098 said:


> Snow o meter.....


Since Dahl was 75" last year, I'm now saying 82".


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1846090 said:


> Your source = your acct's receivables??


:laughing:


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1846099 said:


> Since Dahl was 75" last year, I'm now saying 82".


And 100" over Lwnmwrman...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1846098 said:


> Snow o meter.....


I think that's Ian.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1846051 said:


> That sure doesn't look like a 72" deck. What's the price tag?


As far as price, I asked.

I'm guessing about $12k or so.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1846106 said:


> And 100" over Lwnmwrman...


I got smart. Almost all of contracts now have clauses for large snow seasons for extra money.

We get 100", I'll be due about an extra $15,000.


----------



## ryde307

Doing sprinkler blowouts today and a girl answers the door at a house I was at. She was wearing a small t-shirt and tiny skin tight volleyball shorts . Then I saw a seniors 2015 sign I thought it was some sort of hidden tv show or something.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1846128 said:


> Doing sprinkler blowouts today and a girl answers the door at a house I was at. She was wearing a small t-shirt and tiny skin tight volleyball shorts . Then I saw a seniors 2015 sign I thought it was some sort of hidden tv show or something.


"To catch a predator"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1846128 said:


> Doing sprinkler blowouts today and a girl answers the door at a house I was at. She was wearing a small t-shirt and tiny skin tight volleyball shorts . Then I saw a seniors 2015 sign I thought it was some sort of hidden tv show or something.


Why I constantly remind my guys if you're not going to watch what you're mowing when we are at the high school, at least wear sunglasses.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1845960 said:


> Been there... speaking of... can I fine my crew leader for lost man hours my employees sit and wait for them to show up? If I have it in a policy can I deduct from their paycheck?


I don't think you can touch their pay.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gonna be a nice night for high school football.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1845972 said:


> Houstan........we have a little problem with clay.


Hate when that happens. Just like a lot of the old roads in Plymouth, blade it and pave it. No need for grvel.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1846112 said:


> I got smart. Almost all of contracts now have clauses for large snow seasons for extra money.
> 
> We get 100", I'll be due about an extra $15,000.


Excellent me-boy! Love that clause!


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1846050 said:


> I think what I'll do for the future when I hire a driver is pay for half of their DOT card right away then a month later pay the other half. That way they can't get it and quit soon after.


You could just make it a job requirement. Weed out those that are not likely good employees from the get go. Then offer to pay half upon renewal or after 2 years employment.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1846099 said:


> Since Dahl was 75" last year, I'm now saying 82".


I am good with that.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1846112 said:


> I got smart. Almost all of contracts now have clauses for large snow seasons for extra money.
> 
> We get 100", I'll be due about an extra $15,000.


Smart.........


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;1846128 said:


> Doing sprinkler blowouts today and a girl answers the door at a house I was at. She was wearing a small t-shirt and tiny skin tight volleyball shorts . Then I saw a seniors 2015 sign I thought it was some sort of hidden tv show or something.


Why don't you have a seat - I'm Chris Hansen...

But seriously... she could be 18...


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;1846128 said:


> Doing sprinkler blowouts today and a girl answers the door at a house I was at. She was wearing a small t-shirt and tiny skin tight volleyball shorts . Then I saw a seniors 2015 sign I thought it was some sort of hidden tv show or something.


Lucky........


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1846134 said:


> Why I constantly remind my guys if you're not going to watch what you're mowing when we are at the high school, at least wear sunglasses.


7 second ogling rule.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1846169 said:


> Why don't you have a seat - I'm Chris Hansen...
> 
> But seriously... she could be 18...


Are you from that tv show? Lol.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1846169 said:


> Why don't you have a seat - I'm Chris Hansen...
> 
> But seriously... she could be 18...


They always are.........

In my mind.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's official. The 15' mower gets greased up and put away tomorrow.


----------



## CityGuy

64 and sunny


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1846180 said:


> 64 and sunny


It's beautiful out.


----------



## CityGuy

Drove around the lake on both sides today and the scenery was good.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Café it!

Its beer:28


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1846188 said:


> Café it!
> 
> Its beer:28


Already got 1 down. You should catch up.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1846191 said:


>


Agreed........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1846192 said:


> Already got 1 down. You should catch up.


I just got home.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1846195 said:


> I just got home.


I usually have one on the way


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1846196 said:


> I usually have one on the way


Remember... .04 in your truck.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Looks like Belinda favors El Nino this winter... which is Spanish for... The Nino...


----------



## CityGuy

3 good sized burgers and chips for dinner. I am still hungry, maybe I am having sympathy pregnancy hunger.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1846205 said:


> Looks like Belinda favors El Nino this winter... which is Spanish for... The Nino...


Saw that yesterday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1846207 said:


> 3 good sized burgers and chips for dinner. I am still hungry, maybe I am having sympathy pregnancy hunger.


That will happen.

Burgers here as well.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1846202 said:


> Remember... .04 in your truck.


Think only of you have a class a. Class a is that if your driving a mini van


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1846196 said:


> I usually have one on the way


I wait until home. That way I'm "off the clock".


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1846216 said:


> That will happen.
> 
> Burgers here as well.


And fries....


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1846220 said:


> And fries....


Homemade malts.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1846217 said:


> Think only of you have a class a. Class a is that if your driving a mini van


http://www.dwiminneapolislawyer.com/minnesota-dwi-laws-and-commercial-drivers/

.04

Imagine the field day you'd have with a CVI if he smelled a beer.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1846217 said:


> Think only of you have a class a. Class a is that if your driving a mini van


In your truck it's .04

EDIT: See above...


----------



## SnowGuy73

And I'm pretty sure you're not allowed to transport beer in your truck..... Legally, that is.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1846227 said:


> And I'm pretty sure you're not allowed to transport beer in your truck..... Legally, that is.


Correct. If it's a commercial vehicle by definition, including pickups that are stickered.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1846221 said:


> Homemade malts.


Yummy.......


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1846220 said:


> And fries....


Thought about them or rings but, settled on chips


----------



## CityGuy

64 and sunny


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1846228 said:


> Correct. If it's a commercial vehicle by definition, including pickups that are stickered.


Can't say I've never done it, but.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1846230 said:


> Thought about them or rings but, settled on chips


Onion rings always kick my ass later.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1846232 said:


> Can't say I've never done it, but.....


I asked a cvi guy we had come in one day and that's what he said. Even if your "off the clock or the truck is in personal use" the same standards apply.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1846233 said:


> Onion rings always kick my ass later.


Mine too but homemade zesty sauce may be to blame for that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1846228 said:


> Correct. If it's a commercial vehicle by definition, including pickups that are stickered.


But not if you are using the stickered truck for personal use, which you can do.

I've talked to CVI's about that.

Say quality and snow meet up at KOD for a couple of beers.

On the way home, no plow, just stickers, quality could get pulled over and blow a .06. He could argue he was using the truck for personal reasons (meeting a buddy) and be legal.

Now say quality and snow are drinking beers at KOD, didn't realize it was going to snow, be in the same truck, have his plow on and blow a .06 and get a DUI.

Say quality was running to pick up his skid steer from a jobsite, not even "working". Stop, have a couple of beers, drive two blocks into an inspection, and get a DUI, even though he would argue he wasn't working.

Edit....Hamel proves my point on why bother to be "legal" on every little issue. One CVI is going to have a different interpretation than another.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1846235 said:


> I asked a cvi guy we had come in one day and that's what he said. Even if your "off the clock or the truck is in personal use" the same standards apply.


That's what I'm talking about. It'd be dumb to do it while pulling a trailer or something.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1846217 said:


> Think only of you have a class a. Class a is that if your driving a mini van


Pretty sure it's any commercial vehicle.

Edit: I see I was corrected already


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1846236 said:


> Mine too but homemade zesty sauce may be to blame for that.


Could be....


----------



## SnowGuy73

You guys see this clown that was killed holding on to a car while riding a skateboard?

Moron!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1846238 said:


> But not if you are using the stickered truck for personal use, which you can do.
> 
> I've talked to CVI's about that.
> 
> Say quality and snow meet up at KOD for a couple of beers.
> 
> On the way home, no plow, just stickers, quality could get pulled over and blow a .06. He could argue he was using the truck for personal reasons (meeting a buddy) and be legal.
> 
> Now say quality and snow are drinking beers at KOD, didn't realize it was going to snow, be in the same truck, have his plow on and blow a .06 and get a DUI.
> 
> Say quality was running to pick up his skid steer from a jobsite, not even "working". Stop, have a couple of beers, drive two blocks into an inspection, and get a DUI, even though he would argue he wasn't working.
> 
> Edit....Hamel proves my point on why bother to be "legal". One CVI is going to have a different interpretation than another.


Or they could say bs and say he was meeting with a client. Whos the judge going to side with? Neither have proof one way or the other. I say why even risk it


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1846238 said:


> But not if you are using the stickered truck for personal use, which you can do.
> 
> I've talked to CVI's about that.
> 
> Say quality and snow meet up at KOD for a couple of beers.
> 
> On the way home, no plow, just stickers, quality could get pulled over and blow a .06. He could argue he was using the truck for personal reasons (meeting a buddy) and be legal.
> 
> Now say quality and snow are drinking beers at KOD, didn't realize it was going to snow, be in the same truck, have his plow on and blow a .06 and get a DUI.
> 
> Say quality was running to pick up his skid steer from a jobsite, not even "working". Stop, have a couple of beers, drive two blocks into an inspection, and get a DUI, even though he would argue he wasn't working.
> 
> Edit....Hamel proves my point on why bother to be "legal" on every little issue. One CVI is going to have a different interpretation than another.


The edit is true. One interpretation to another.

No matter how hard you try you will never be completely compliant.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1846243 said:


> You guys see this clown that was killed holding on to a car while riding a skateboard?
> 
> Moron!


Saw that.........


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1846244 said:


> Or they could say bs and say he was meeting with a client. Whos the judge going to side with? Neither have proof one way or the other. I say why even risk it


Very true. Fine line to walk.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Here's to hoping, unfortunately accu is the source!

http://www.msn.com/en-us/weather/topstories/prepare-for-polar-vortex-part-ii/ar-BB9fS3P


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1846240 said:


> Pretty sure it's any commercial vehicle.
> 
> Edit: I see I was corrected already


If your working though, i was talking not while working.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1846260 said:


> Here's to hoping, unfortunately accu is the source!
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/weather/topstories/prepare-for-polar-vortex-part-ii/ar-BB9fS3P


Seems like thats what everyone is going with. Warm with below average snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1846265 said:


> Seems like thats what everyone is going with. Warm with below average snow.


El nino trends....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1846260 said:


> Here's to hoping, unfortunately accu is the source!
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/weather/topstories/prepare-for-polar-vortex-part-ii/ar-BB9fS3P


Accu is always off. They had ice for me on the 17th, which is in 2 days. Now its warm and sunny. I think they had snow for northern metro for then too. They were showing 70's for November as well


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1846265 said:


> Seems like thats what everyone is going with. Warm with below average snow.


If that holds true my customer was right with the wind direction on September 29th


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1846274 said:


> Accu is always off. They had ice for me on the 17th, which is in 2 days. Now its warm and sunny. I think they had snow for northern metro for then too. They were showing 70's for November as well


Yup. So plan for snow and cold!


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm looking for 100.1" this season.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1846284 said:


> I'm looking for 100.1" this season.


Bring it on.


----------



## CityGuy

64 and sunny


----------



## CityGuy

Snow how ewe looking on posts?


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1846244 said:


> I say why even risk it


This.........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1846293 said:


> This.........


Same reason I drink about 1 time / year.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Back to drinking....my wife deals with this and you might pay attention to this paragraph out of the above website.




Minnesota law says that drivers with class A, B, or C commercial driver’s licenses are subject to disqualification of their CDL privileges if found driving under the influence of alcohol. Holders of Minnesota CDLs will be disqualified for one year if they are convicted of drunk driving while operating any type of vehicle, commercial or otherwise.


She reminded me of this, she deals medical cards all day and alcohol testing.

So even in your personal vehicle, if you get a DUI, you lose your CDL.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1846243 said:


> You guys see this clown that was killed holding on to a car while riding a skateboard?
> 
> Moron!


Natural selection!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1846288 said:


> Bring it on.


Agreed......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1846292 said:


> Snow how ewe looking on posts?


I will check here in a little bit.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1846302 said:


> Natural selection!!


That's about right.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Need 172 posts a day.


----------



## qualitycut

Got to lazy to run and grab burgers and grill. Culvers it is.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1846267 said:


> El nino trends....


What were their predictions last year? We had the coldest that I can remember.


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1846318 said:


> What were their predictions last year? We had the coldest that I can remember.


But you're only like 17 aren't you?

Haha.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1846316 said:


> Got to lazy to run and grab burgers and grill. Culvers it is.


Sounds good.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1846324 said:


> But you're only like 17 aren't you?
> 
> Haha.


16 get it right!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1846328 said:


> 16 get it right!


Hahahahah.

Sorry!


----------



## BossPlow614

Green Grass;1846328 said:


> 16 get it right!


If I was then I would have hit up Ryde about the senior in high school that came to the door today! :laughing:

I'm 23, man I'm getting old now that I think about it. My senior year was 6 years ago!


----------



## SnowGuy73

I have to start sticking to this thread. This site is definitely becoming Lawnsite Jr.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1846334 said:


> I have to start sticking to this thread. This site is definitely becoming Lawnsite Jr.


You in the "snow plow" shovel forum again??


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1846337 said:


> You in the "snow plow" shovel forum again??


Haha.

Not yet, haven't needed parts yet!


----------



## Polarismalibu

TKLAWN;1846337 said:


> You in the "snow plow" shovel forum again??


Dang that just reminded me what else I wanted while I was at northern tool.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1846301 said:


> Back to drinking....my wife deals with this and you might pay attention to this paragraph out of the above website.
> 
> Minnesota law says that drivers with class A, B, or C commercial driver's licenses are subject to disqualification of their CDL privileges if found driving under the influence of alcohol. Holders of Minnesota CDLs will be disqualified for one year if they are convicted of drunk driving while operating any type of vehicle, commercial or otherwise.
> 
> She reminded me of this, she deals medical cards all day and alcohol testing.
> 
> So even in your personal vehicle, if you get a DUI, you lose your CDL.


This is why I rarely drink and drive. No cdl, no job.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1846348 said:


> Dang that just reminded me what else I wanted while I was at northern tool.


A shovel?...


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1846313 said:


> Need 172 posts a day.


Thought we were at like 165 or something last night?

Oh well. Keep posting.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1846353 said:


> Thought we were at like 165 or something last night?
> 
> Oh well. Keep posting.


I guess were losing ground.


----------



## SnowGuy73

170 now......


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1846333 said:


> If I was then I would have hit up Ryde about the senior in high school that came to the door today! :laughing:
> 
> I'm 23, man I'm getting old now that I think about it. My senior year was 6 years ago!


Your a young buck. I am coming up on a 20 year reunion.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1846359 said:


> 170 now......


Or 2542.....


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1846334 said:


> I have to start sticking to this thread. This site is definitely becoming Lawnsite Jr.


Not helping the post count.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1846360 said:


> Your a young buck. I am coming up on a 20 year reunion.


Jesus, your old!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1846359 said:


> 170 now......


We have to have done that much today.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1846361 said:


> Or 2542.....


A day???????


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1846362 said:


> Not helping the post count.


Ya...........


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1846365 said:


> Jesus, your old!


1996 buddy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1846367 said:


> A day???????


In 15 days.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1846370 said:


> In 15 days.


Oh I think thats possible


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1846372 said:


> Oh I think thats possible


Weekends tend to be slow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Lets go!......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Norv!..........


----------



## CityGuy

Couple good wild games and we got it


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1846375 said:


> Lets go!......


Where????????


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1846377 said:


> Couple good wild games and we got it


Maybe a Vikings game too


----------



## CityGuy

Damn, going to have to plug in my phone.
It's dying


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1846380 said:


> Damn, going to have to plug in my phone.
> It's dying


Mine too!..


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1846381 said:


> Mine too!..


Were screwed!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1846378 said:


> Where????????


To 90k.....


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1846352 said:


> A shovel?...


Yep need a few more


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1846385 said:


> Yep need a few more


Copy that.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1846365 said:


> Jesus, your old!


He sure is getting up there.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1846382 said:


> Were screwed!


Plugged in and ready again


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1846389 said:


> He sure is getting up there.


No wonder the fd didn't take him.... Until they got desperate!

Haha!


----------



## CityGuy

Airplane is on logo channel.

Love this movie.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1846390 said:


> Plugged in and ready again


Mine is way upstairs....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1846393 said:


> Airplane is on logo channel.
> 
> Love this movie.


I'm watching Billy Madison.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1846389 said:


> He sure is getting up there.


I was fighting fire when you were in diapers


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1846392 said:


> No wonder the fd didn't take him.... Until they got desperate!
> 
> Haha!


Had to make room for his walker


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1846394 said:


> Mine is way upstairs....


Plugged into the laptop


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1846396 said:


> I'm watching Billy Madison.


Thats a good one too


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1846397 said:


> I was fighting fire when you were in diapers


No that was mjdubboss


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1846399 said:


> Had to make room for his walker


Lol......... Not that old yet.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1846399 said:


> Had to make room for his walker


And install ramps and handicap parking.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1846402 said:


> No that was mjdubboss


Your not far in front of him


----------



## SSS Inc.

Since I'm responsible for about 8,000 posts in this thread 
I think you're going to need my help Hamel. During the effort to beat the Canadians I played a key role in firing off over 100 relevant and thought provoking posts in one evening.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1846397 said:


> I was fighting fire when you were in diapers


And now you're in diapers!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1846404 said:


> And install ramps and handicap parking.


Why do you think they had to get the new engine? For us old farts


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1846407 said:


> Since I'm responsible for about 8,000 posts in this thread
> I think you're going to need my help Hamel. During the effort to beat the Canadians I played a key role in firing off over 100 relevant and thought provoking posts in one evening.


You better pick it up!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1846396 said:


> I'm watching Billy Madison.


I'm watching Toy Story of TERROR! And waiting for the great pumpkin charlie brown.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1846301 said:


> Back to drinking....my wife deals with this and you might pay attention to this paragraph out of the above website.
> 
> Minnesota law says that drivers with class A, B, or C commercial driver's licenses are subject to disqualification of their CDL privileges if found driving under the influence of alcohol. Holders of Minnesota CDLs will be disqualified for one year if they are convicted of drunk driving while operating any type of vehicle, commercial or otherwise.
> 
> She reminded me of this, she deals medical cards all day and alcohol testing.
> 
> So even in your personal vehicle, if you get a DUI, you lose your CDL.


Or riding a mini bike and crossing a county road... one of our streets guys just did that... CDL got revoked = No more job...


----------



## SnowGuy73

After 90,000 we have less than a month to hit 100,000!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1846411 said:


> I'm watching Toy Story of TERROR! And waiting for the great pumpkin charlie brown.


That's on now!?!?


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1846407 said:


> Since I'm responsible for about 8,000 posts in this thread
> I think you're going to need my help Hamel. During the effort to beat the Canadians I played a key role in firing off over 100 relevant and thought provoking posts in one evening.


Throw some out. Just trying to help snow in his goal.

And random thoughts are what seems to spark conversation here


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1846412 said:


> Or riding a mini bike and crossing a county road... one of our streets guys just did thay... CDL got revoked = No more job...


Was that recent?


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1846406 said:


> Your not far in front of him


I have like 6 years on him


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1846415 said:


> Throw some out. Just trying to help snow in his goal.
> 
> And random thoughts are what seems to spark conversation here


Gloss or eggshell paint?

Go........


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1846408 said:


> And now you're in diapers!


Wouldn't you like to know?

You had a visual didn't you.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1846417 said:


> I have like 6 years on him


So, 22 then?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1846420 said:


> Wouldn't you like to know?
> 
> You had a visual didn't you.


Maybe..........


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1846407 said:


> Since I'm responsible for about 8,000 posts in this thread
> I think you're going to need my help Hamel. During the effort to beat the Canadians I played a key role in firing off over 100 relevant and thought provoking posts in one evening.


Dirtiest jobs on animal planet. For you asphalt rubes.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1846416 said:


> Was that recent?


Posted job was a month or so ago. So yes.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1846419 said:


> Gloss or eggshell paint?
> 
> Go........


They both taste the same


----------



## Polarismalibu

I'm watching 1000 ways to die in the west. Pretty funny movie


----------



## CityGuy

TKLAWN;1846423 said:


> Dirtiest jobs on animal planet. For you asphalt rubes.


Nice. Paving.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1846424 said:


> Posted job was a month or so ago. So yes.


Yikes!

I seen that.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1846425 said:


> They both taste the same


And go boom when heated in a metal can


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1846412 said:


> or riding a mini bike and crossing a county road... One of our streets guys just did that... Cdl got revoked = no more job...


this is why i only ride my minibike at our shop.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1846416 said:


> Was that recent?


Yeah.......


----------



## unit28

gsflr
10-31..........?


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1846423 said:


> Dirtiest jobs on animal planet. For you asphalt rubes.


Thanks! Seen it but its awesome.


----------



## BossPlow614

Question, I'm assuming the wiring from an 04 Boss V for a Dodge is the same as for a newer body style Ford except the headlight connections?


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1846436 said:


> Question, I'm assuming the wiring from an 04 Boss V for a Dodge is the same as for a newer body style Ford except the headlight connections?


It should only be the headlight harness you need to change.

Edit: pretty sure I know what plow your talking about. If it's the one on the trailer I'm thinking of you can find a way better deal!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1846424 said:


> Posted job was a month or so ago. So yes.


Yes, directly related...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1846438 said:


> It should only be the headlight harness you need to change


I'd think this is right...

10 year old plow, damn!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1846424 said:


> Posted job was a month or so ago. So yes.


Did you appy?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1846442 said:


> Did you appy?


Nope but heard about it


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1846444 said:


> Nope but heard about it


Copy that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Charlie Brown is on!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1846440 said:


> I'd think this is right...
> 
> 10 year old plow, damn!


Or a couple year old plow on a 10 year old truck


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1846452 said:


> Or a couple year old plow on a 10 year old truck


Oh, I thought he bought a new truck?


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1846447 said:


> Charlie Brown is on!


I told you that already!


----------



## Green Grass

I am ready for bed!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1846453 said:


> Oh, I thought he bought a new truck?


Wait, what are you talking about? I thought you were talking about mjdubb


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1846455 said:


> I am ready for bed!


Slacker........


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1846454 said:


> I told you that already!


I know, but its on now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1846456 said:


> Wait, what are you talking about? I thought you were talking about mjdubb


I'm lost now...


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1846459 said:


> I know, but its on now.


Modern family is on next I think.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1846455 said:


> I am ready for bed!


Me to...............


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1846463 said:


> Me to...............


Guess I better keep doing paperwork


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1846465 said:


> Guess I better keep doing paperwork


What are you doing?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1846465 said:


> Guess I better keep doing paperwork


Yup. So you can play arsonist on sunday


----------



## Drakeslayer

Had to double cut my own lawn again. Shouldn't have waited so long.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1846469 said:


> Had to double cut my own lawn again. Shouldn't have waited so long.


I haven't mowed in 6 weeks and it looks great!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1846469 said:


> Had to double cut my own lawn again. Shouldn't have waited so long.


Damn!......


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1846467 said:


> What are you doing?


Plowing Bids and figuring out my route


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1846471 said:


> I haven't mowed in 6 weeks and it looks great!


I am at 4 weeks starting to get a little long.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Ryde- 
Were you happy with the auction results?


----------



## Drakeslayer

SnowGuy73;1846473 said:


> Damn!......


And bust out the BR55 for a little cleanup!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1846433 said:


> gsflr
> 10-31..........?


How come everyone just skips over this little nugget?


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1846494 said:


> How come everyone just skips over this little nugget?


Because most of us have no clue what it means.


----------



## CityGuy

Is anyone running GPS on their employees this winter? If so for what reason.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1846498 said:


> Is anyone running GPS on their employees this winter? If so for what reason.


Just your wife on you.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1846502 said:


> Just your wife on you.


No need the city does that for her.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1846494 said:


> How come everyone just skips over this little nugget?


Didn't even see Unit posted. Would you like to tell the class what Unit is hinting at.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I forgot just how funny Airplane is. Thanks for the tip whoever it was. (can't remember now) Too bad they will edit out the naked chick bouncing across the screen.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1846508 said:


> Didn't even see Unit posted. Would you like to tell the class what Unit is hinting at.


Yea????????


----------



## qualitycut

Google cant even tell me what gsflr means.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1846516 said:


> Google cant even tell me what gsflr means.


I tried that too.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1846512 said:


> I forgot just how funny Airplane is. Thanks for the tip whoever it was. (can't remember now) Too bad they will edit out the naked chick bouncing across the screen.


Your welcome.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1846508 said:


> Didn't even see Unit posted. Would you like to tell the class what Unit is hinting at.


I think it means Unit will be in the deer stand on the 30th. Lots of deer movement on Halloween, historically.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1846520 said:


> Your welcome.


Had to turn it. Now I'm watching Full House.


----------



## BossPlow614

Polarismalibu;1846438 said:


> It should only be the headlight harness you need to change.
> 
> Edit: pretty sure I know what plow your talking about. If it's the one on the trailer I'm thinking of you can find a way better deal!


You are correct! He's already dropping his price but it's good for reference anyway.


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1846453 said:


> Oh, I thought he bought a new truck?


He buys his new truck tomorrow


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1846534 said:


> He buys his new truck tomorrow


What is it?


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1846535 said:


> What is it?


I am going to guess a GM product


----------



## banonea

BossPlow614;1846436 said:


> Question, I'm assuming the wiring from an 04 Boss V for a Dodge is the same as for a newer body style Ford except the headlight connections?


Cut the headlight plugs off and rewire the correct ones on. Just had to do that on my sand truck.


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1846535 said:


> What is it?


2011 F350 CCSB Lariat 6.7


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1846498 said:


> Is anyone running GPS on their employees this winter? If so for what reason.


Putting it in all my trucks this year... logging for job tracking/billing, employee accountability, and customer complaint/site liability...


----------



## BossPlow614

Green Grass;1846538 said:


> I am going to guess a GM product


Incorrect! I wanted to try something different. I did want to keep it a surprise to basically everyone except my close friends but now the MN plowsite thread knows.

Edit: rode in my buddy's 2011 lariat and fell in love with the truck. Then test drove his the next day. They're awesome trucks.


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;1846455 said:


> I am ready for bed!


I screwed up ans took a nap..... now i will be up half the night.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1846538 said:


> I am going to guess a GM product


Only product to have. :waving:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Anybody have a ballpark number on getting just a hood painted. It's my daily driver(2011 Chevy 1/2 ton) that has the cracking paint on the hood. It looks like the dealer is giving me the run around on the warranty and I am planning on selling it anyway so just curious if anyone has an idea of the cost.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1846542 said:


> Putting it in all my trucks this year... logging for job tracking/billing, employee accountability, and customer complaint/site liability...


Are you real time or downloadable tracking?


----------



## BossPlow614

banonea;1846540 said:


> Cut the headlight plugs off and rewire the correct ones on. Just had to do that on my sand truck.


Thanks for the info. But I'm not one to be doing any wiring. That's what Countryside is for.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1846546 said:


> Anybody have a ballpark number on getting just a hood painted. It's my daily driver(2011 Chevy 1/2 ton) that has the cracking paint on the hood. It looks like the dealer is giving me the run around on the warranty and I am planning on selling it anyway so just curious if anyone has an idea of the cost.


Well maco says 800 for whole vehicle so I would guess 200-250


----------



## SSS Inc.

Next question. How the heck are these dealerships asking more for a similar truck to mine than what I paid for it. Doing a little research on carsoup and these prices are crazy. I found three trucks that are identical going for 2-3000 more than I paid when it was new. Same year, mileage, features....everything.


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1846541 said:


> 2011 F350 CCSB Lariat 6.7


You should have bought my '14 from me


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1846548 said:


> Thanks for the info. But I'm not one to be doing any wiring. That's what Countryside is for.


It's really easy on the fords.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1846551 said:


> Next question. How the heck are these dealerships asking more for a similar truck to mine than what I paid for it. Doing a little research on carsoup and these prices are crazy. I found three trucks that are identical going for 2-3000 more than I paid when it was new. Same year, mileage, features....everything.


Because people are paying it, my dad said not in a million years did he think used truck prices would be where they are. I paid 54 for my last one, had 33k and needed tires breaks and some minor dent removal, gave me 43500


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1846554 said:


> It's really easy on the fords.


Yea but its easier to just write a check or swipe the card.


----------



## banonea

BossPlow614;1846548 said:


> Thanks for the info. But I'm not one to be doing any wiring. That's what Countryside is for.


Not sure what the harness cost for a boss, but it is about 250.00 for a western, not including install and the plugs are about $20.00. Get the plugs and bring it to me and i will do it for $100.00


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1846551 said:


> Next question. How the heck are these dealerships asking more for a similar truck to mine than what I paid for it. Doing a little research on carsoup and these prices are crazy. I found three trucks that are identical going for 2-3000 more than I paid when it was new. Same year, mileage, features....everything.


You can buy new for less then used a lot now. Used prices have skyrocketed. I would guess the hood will cost about $400


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1846551 said:


> Next question. How the heck are these dealerships asking more for a similar truck to mine than what I paid for it. Doing a little research on carsoup and these prices are crazy. I found three trucks that are identical going for 2-3000 more than I paid when it was new. Same year, mileage, features....everything.


Hence yesterdays post about city trucks at auction.


----------



## CityGuy

A friend posted this on fb. Seems logical.

Look, this is real simple. Ban all flights, boats, trains, cars, mopeds, pogo sticks, whatever, that comes from an Ebola stricken country. The only argument that I have heard against the flight ban that holds any water and is somewhat reasonable, is the fact that aid workers, doctors, nurses, etc., need access to these places. Fine....take money against Michelle Obama's traveling and buy/lease/rent a 747 that is used only for these folks. When they land here in an unpopulated area, they live in a make shift bunk house in a hangar until they are positively, Ebola free.


----------



## BossPlow614

Polarismalibu;1846552 said:


> You should have bought my '14 from me


Wrong color exterior. Willing to bet not the exact interior I wanted too. I'm extremely picky. Lol


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1846555 said:


> Because people are paying it, my dad said not in a million years did he think used truck prices would be where they are. I paid 54 for my last one, had 33k and needed tires breaks and some minor dent removal, gave me 43500


That's like my '14 i was surprised how much I got for it. Also surprised at how much they have it listed at now


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1846561 said:


> Wrong color exterior. Willing to bet not the exact interior I wanted too. I'm extremely picky. Lol


Only thing the interior had everything you could get unless you wanted the king ranch seats.

You could have got it painted


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1846556 said:


> Yea but its easier to just write a check or swipe the card.


That's my thinking. I'll let the experts handle stuff that I know I can't do.


----------



## CityGuy

Peanut butter m and m's are addictive


----------



## BossPlow614

Polarismalibu;1846563 said:


> Only thing the interior had everything you could get unless you wanted the king ranch seats.
> 
> You could have got it painted


Too much work! Haha. 
Was the interior tan though?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1846558 said:


> You can buy new for less then used a lot now. Used prices have skyrocketed. I would guess the hood will cost about $400


Thank you. 


Hamelfire;1846559 said:


> Hence yesterdays post about city trucks at auction.


Totally. I am a big auction watcher and a ton of stuff is going big right now. 
Not always though. 



qualitycut;1846555 said:


> Because people are paying it, my dad said not in a million years did he think used truck prices would be where they are. I paid 54 for my last one, had 33k and needed tires breaks and some minor dent removal, gave me 43500


Good for me I guess.


----------



## BossPlow614

Gotta love getting 5 guys burgers & fries for free!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1846544 said:


> I screwed up ans took a nap..... now i will be up half the night.


come over here and put that sander on. accu said ice the 17th


----------



## SnowGuy73

What'd I miss?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1846572 said:


> What'd I miss?


Everything...........


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1846570 said:


> Gotta love getting 5 guys burgers & fries for free!


You should share with us all.


----------



## ryde307

Drakeslayer;1846478 said:


> Ryde-
> Were you happy with the auction results?


For the most part yes. The truck plow and Salter sold for more than we were selling for on CL.


----------



## CityGuy

Anyone try that Hawian king thing at Arbys yet? Wondering if its good.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1846573 said:


> Everything...........


Oh well........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1846577 said:


> Anyone try that Hawian king thing at Arbys yet? Wondering if its good.


Nope..........


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1846568 said:


> Too much work! Haha.
> Was the interior tan though?


No it was black interior. Countryside offered to buy it and paint it red but the dealer gave me more then they would


----------



## jimslawnsnow

ryde307;1846575 said:


> For the most part yes. The truck plow and Salter sold for more than we were selling for on CL.


funny how that works


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1846566 said:


> Peanut butter m and m's are addictive


Not a fan.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1846575 said:


> For the most part yes. The truck plow and Salter sold for more than we were selling for on CL.


That's always nice.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Just if anyone was wondering a utility knife in the thigh dose not feel to good!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1846577 said:


> Anyone try that Hawian king thing at Arbys yet? Wondering if its good.


I did a few years ago(not the brisket, just the roast beef). I like Hawaiian Kings's rolls but not with my Arbys. I just didn't seem right.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1846589 said:


> Just if anyone was wondering a utility knife in the thigh dose not feel to good!


Good to know. Often wondered how that would feel.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1846590 said:


> I did a few years ago. I like Hawaiian Kings's rolls but not with my Arbys. I just didn't seem right.


Looks good on tv but you know how that goes at the store.


----------



## SnowGuy73

hamelfire;1846591 said:


> good to know. Often wondered how that would feel.


x2.........


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1846590 said:


> I did a few years ago(not the brisket, just the roast beef). I like Hawaiian Kings's rolls but not with my Arbys. I just didn't seem right.


Arbys always seems to be hit or miss with me. Definitely not the quality of 15-20 years ago!


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1846571 said:


> come over here and put that sander on. accu said ice the 17th


if you want, bring it over tomorrow and we will get it up and runningThumbs Up


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1846597 said:


> Arbys always seems to be hit or miss with me. Definitely not the quality of 15-20 years ago!


But what is? Remember KFC when we were kids? Or DQ or McDonald's?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1846599 said:


> if you want, bring it over tomorrow and we will get it up and runningThumbs Up


I was just giving you crap. Kinda busy for while til it rains


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1846597 said:


> Arbys always seems to be hit or miss with me. Definitely not the quality of 15-20 years ago!


Miss the 5 for 5.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1846600 said:


> But what is? Remember KFC when we were kids? Or DQ or McDonald's?


I still think Dq and McDonalds are both good.

But for the most part Ya, food sucks!


----------



## CityGuy

'healthy"


jimslawnsnow;1846600 said:


> But what is? Remember KFC when we were kids? Or DQ or McDonald's?


The taste all seemed to change when they changed oil type and went "healthy"


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1846604 said:


> Miss the 5 for 5.


Ah yes. And remember arbys used to serve eggnog during Christmas?


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1846600 said:


> But what is? Remember KFC when we were kids? Or DQ or McDonald's?


Chili Cheese Burritos at Taco Bell have never let me down.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1846605 said:


> I still think Dq and McDonalds are both good.
> 
> But for the most part Ya, food sucks!


Dq is good. McDonald's is hit or miss with the stomach it seems.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1846603 said:


> I was just giving you crap. Kinda busy for while til it rains


That's right, he has a post count to help with!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1846609 said:


> Dq is good. McDonald's is hit or miss with the stomach it seems.


Burger king is like that with me. Just the smell and I feel the need to cafe lliquid!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1846607 said:


> Ah yes. And remember arbys used to serve eggnog during Christmas?


Thats been a long time since that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1846608 said:


> Chili Cheese Burritos at Taco Bell have never let me down.


Now you're talking, sir!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1846612 said:


> Thats been a long time since that.


Hell yes it has.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1846609 said:


> Dq is good. McDonald's is hit or miss with the stomach it seems.


It usually hits about an hour later. :realmad:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1846615 said:


> It usually hits about 10 minutes later. :realmad:


Fixed it for you.


----------



## BossPlow614

Polarismalibu;1846582 said:


> No it was black interior. Countryside offered to buy it and paint it red but the dealer gave me more then they would


I'm done with black leather forever! Big mistake!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1846616 said:


> Fixed it for you.


Thanks, but that's the castle for me.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1846605 said:


> I still think Dq and McDonalds are both good.
> 
> But for the most part Ya, food sucks!


DQ ice cream is still the same, but their other food is crap. McDonalds the big Mac was a favorite and now there's no meat hardly


----------



## Drakeslayer

Hamelfire;1846615 said:


> It usually hits the second you leave the drive through :realmad:


Fixed it for you


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1846619 said:


> Thanks, but that's the castle for everyone.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1846620 said:


> DQ ice cream is still the same, but their other food is crap. McDonalds the big Mac was a favorite and now there's no meat hardly


Order the quarter pounder with just cheese then add mac sauce and lettuce.and you have a meaty big mac!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1846622 said:


> Fixed it for you


Hahahahah.

Even better!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1846624 said:


> Order the quarter pounder with just cheese then add mac sauce and lettuce.and you have a meaty big mac!


Oops. I meant double quarter pounder.


----------



## CityGuy

Drakeslayer;1846622 said:


> Fixed it for you


Well that is much more true.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SnowGuy73;1846624 said:


> Order the quarter pounder with just cheese then add mac sauce and lettuce.and you have a meaty big mac!


The sticker on the window at the downtown Chaska location says condiments cost extra. Is Big Mac sauce considered a condiment?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1846547 said:


> Are you real time or downloadable tracking?


Real Time...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1846629 said:


> The sticker on the window at the downtown Chaska location says condiments cost extra. Is Big Mac sauce considered a condiment?


Yes. You will be charged which is dumb.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;1846629 said:


> The sticker on the window at the downtown Chaska location says condiments cost extra. Is Big Mac sauce considered a condiment?


When it comes to my wife, I can't give it away!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1846551 said:


> Next question. How the heck are these dealerships asking more for a similar truck to mine than what I paid for it. Doing a little research on carsoup and these prices are crazy. I found three trucks that are identical going for 2-3000 more than I paid when it was new. Same year, mileage, features....everything.


Nobody wants to buy new vehicles anymore...


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1846618 said:


> I'm done with black leather forever! Big mistake!


Why is that?


----------



## SnowGuy73

I order the mc chicken without mayo but with mac sauce and I get charged like $0.40.


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1846618 said:


> I'm done with black leather forever! Big mistake!


Not bad with remote start and ac seats!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1846626 said:


> Oops. I meant double quarter pounder.


Never thought about doing that or if they would


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1846638 said:


> Never thought about doing that or if they would


Try it.

You'll love it!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1846640 said:


> Try it.
> 
> You'll love it!


No pun intended!


----------



## Drakeslayer

SnowGuy73;1846636 said:


> I order the mc chicken without mayo but with mac sauce and I get charged like $0.40.


Cafe that noise!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1846634 said:


> Nobody wants to buy new vehicles anymore...


That's dumb. Interest rates are generally lower on new vehicles


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1846640 said:


> Try it.
> 
> You'll love it!


I will the next time


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1846642 said:


> Cafe that noise!


I know its bullcafe but what can you do.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1846645 said:


> I will the next time


Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1846645 said:


> I will the next time


Probably going to hardees this Saturday, I'm pumped!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Don't forget Dave Dahl is coming up. Pretty sure he wil be in my camp..........he will say slightly colder than normal and 71".


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1846649 said:


> Don't forget Dave Dahl is coming up. Pretty sure he wil be in my camp..........he will say slightly colder than normal and 71".


Add about 30" to that me boy!


----------



## qualitycut

Now they are looking for 130 some people who were on the lady with ebolas flight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1846651 said:


> Now they are looking for 130 some people who were on the lady with ebolas flight.


Nuts.....

Were screwed!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1846653 said:


> Nuts.....
> 
> Were screwed!


My Dad asked his doctor about it yesterday. He was pretty confident we will have it here before you know it. Can't stop it when it takes 21 days to identify.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1846650 said:


> Add about 30" to that me boy!


Sounds good to me. Thumbs Up


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1846649 said:


> Don't forget Dave Dahl is coming up. Pretty sure he wil be in my camp..........he will say slightly colder than normal and 71".


I'm guessing 68"


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1846656 said:


> My Dad asked his doctor about it yesterday. He was pretty confident we will have it here before you know it. Can't stop it when it takes 21 days to identify.


thats not true, obama said we had nothing to worry about.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Should have quarantined the 70 health care workers that worked on patient zero in Dallas for 21 days. They work, eat, sleep at the hospital. That's it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1846656 said:


> My Dad asked his doctor about it yesterday. He was pretty confident we will have it here before you know it. Can't stop it when it takes 21 days to identify.


Not good.

Should've never even made it here.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1846656 said:


> My Dad asked his doctor about it yesterday. He was pretty confident we will have it here before you know it. Can't stop it when it takes 21 days to identify.


There is no stoping it. Move up north in the woods by out a grocery store. When cafe hits the fan you can stay home and live


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1846661 said:


> thats not true, obama said we had nothing to worry about.


So does the cdc...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Here we go............


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1846665 said:


> There is no stoping it. Move up north in the woods by out a grocery store. When cafe hits the fan you can stay home and live


That's about it too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1846667 said:


> Here we go............


Let me know what he says.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1846661 said:


> thats not true, obama said we had nothing to worry about.


I heard today that it was Bush's fault.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1846670 said:


> Let me know what he says.


Sure thing.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1846671 said:


> I heard today that it was Bush's fault.


Haha, i wouldnt be surprised.


----------



## SSS Inc.

68".....................


----------



## Polarismalibu

Winner!!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Dahl says 68" for the year.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SnowGuy73;1846646 said:


> I know its bullcafe but what can you do.


I never pay it. It's at the pick up up window#2


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1846671 said:


> I heard today that it was Bush's fault.


I heard the same.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1846674 said:


> 68".....................


Hmmmmm........


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1846644 said:


> That's dumb. Interest rates are generally lower on new vehicles


It's the perception that used is a better deal...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1846677 said:


> I never pay it. It's at the pick up up window#2


You mean for the ketchup and stuff right?


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1846683 said:


> It's the perception that used is a better deal...


I can see that.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1846651 said:


> Now they are looking for 130 some people who were on the lady with ebolas flight.


Shy did that idiot get on a plane? Common sense people!!


----------



## mnlefty

Drama Dave... says 68" now, but if you total up his predictions from 48 hours ahead of each event we'd be in line for about 350".


----------



## Drakeslayer

SnowGuy73;1846684 said:


> You mean for the ketchup and stuff right?


Just condiments. Which I would consider Mac sauce.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1846012 said:


> He'll be 65-70".


Gut feeling nailed it.


----------



## Drakeslayer

mnlefty;1846687 said:


> Drama Dave... says 68" now, but if you total up his predictions from 48 hours ahead of event we'd be in line for about 350".


Or more!!!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1846683 said:


> It's the perception that used is a better deal...


To dumb people maybe. 50k for new. 40k for used. New payment 800 used 750. Unless you get a 6 year old truck but what's the point then?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1846675 said:


> Winner!!!!!!


You had inside info? Or just on the same page as me?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1846686 said:


> Shy did that idiot get on a plane? Common sense people!!


Cdc said they were being monitored, turns out it was self monitoring...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1846688 said:


> Just condiments. Which I would consider Mac sauce.


Can you get a container of it? Normally they put it on when they make the burger.


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnlefty;1846687 said:


> Drama Dave... says 68" now, but if you total up his predictions from 48 hours ahead of each event we'd be in line for about 350".


Hahahahah.


----------



## SnowGuy73

What'd Dahl say about temps?


----------



## Drakeslayer

SnowGuy73;1846694 said:


> Can you get a container of it? Normally they put it on when they make the burger.


Special request only.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1846699 said:


> Special request only.


Ah ok. I was going to ask for some, for at home.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1846694 said:


> Can you get a container of it? Normally they put it on when they make the burger.


Yea, its called thousand island dressing


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1846701 said:


> Yea, its called thousand island dressing


Tried it, not the same.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SnowGuy73;1846700 said:


> Ah ok. I was going to ask for some, for at home.


I would go to Benihana and ask for some shrimp sauce. Much better for dipping.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1846703 said:


> I would go to Benihana and ask for some shrimp sauce. Much better for dipping.


Noted. I think we are going there sometime next month if I remember.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;1846703 said:


> I would go to Benihana and ask for some shrimp sauce. Much better for dipping.


That stuff is so good!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1846693 said:


> Cdc said they were being monitored, turns out it was self monitoring...


That worked out well. Let's do that with criminal next. Rapists and murderes. How damn dumb


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1846691 said:


> To dumb people maybe. 50k for new. 40k for used. New payment 800 used 750. Unless you get a 6 year old truck but what's the point then?


Right... used to be a lot better... let someone else pay the depreciation


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1846692 said:


> You had inside info? Or just on the same page as me?


I figured it was going to be really close to our season total from last year. But I figured he would get to nick crap if he said 69" so I nocked the guess down by a inch


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1846709 said:


> That worked out well. Let's do that with criminal next. Rapists and murderes. How damn dumb


Agreed......


----------



## BossPlow614

Polarismalibu;1846637 said:


> Not bad with remote start and ac seats!


They're only on if you turn them on though


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1846635 said:


> Why is that?


Way too hot inside on sunny days, both winter & summer. Seems to be the worst in spring & fall when it's not really hot out but the sun is still strong and the inside of the truck gets to be way too hot.


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1846661 said:


> thats not true, obama said we had nothing to worry about.


So did the director of the CDC. He was on Megyn Kelly's show today. Just saw a clip. We're all safe now  but seriously. As snow guy stated, we're screwed! [insert clown emoji]


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1846603 said:


> I was just giving you crap. Kinda busy for while til it rains


Sounds good. it will only take a couple f hours. I got some new toys for making connections so I will be able to make them water tight so there is no corrosion Thumbs Up


----------



## banonea

Thumbs U


SSS Inc.;1846608 said:


> Chili Cheese Burritos at Taco Bell have never let me down.


Thumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## Deershack

Just put a new battery in my Case 1845. Now when I start it, it fires right away but only runs for about 30 sec and shuts down. Will fire back up but does the same thing. Any suggestions?


----------



## CityGuy

36 mostly clear


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1846749 said:


> 36 mostly clear


Beautiful & clear morning/night. Very peaceful outside.


----------



## CityGuy

34 partly cloudy


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1846648 said:


> Probably going to hardees this Saturday, I'm pumped!


Are they still around? Haven't had that in many years


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1846661 said:


> thats not true, obama said we had nothing to worry about.


Haha, yea right. He's a moron to think that.

If he's so confident they he should travel to Dallas and see it first hand.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1846662 said:


> Should have quarantined the 70 health care workers that worked on patient zero in Dallas for 21 days. They work, eat, sleep at the hospital. That's it.


This..........


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1846666 said:


> So does the cdc...


Time for a secret drug or wmd


----------



## SnowGuy73

40° calm clear.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1846760 said:


> Are they still around? Haven't had that in many years


Yup. Mostly north like Zimmerman, and south like fairbault of the metro here.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1846679 said:


> Hmmmmm........


Sounds a little light. Hope we get bombed


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1846769 said:


> Sounds a little light. Hope we get bombed


Agreed....


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1846686 said:


> Shy did that idiot get on a plane? Common sense people!!


She supposedly got cdc approval. The person who gave approval should be fired immediately.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1846772 said:


> She supposedly got cdc approval. The person who gave approval should be fired immediately.


Won't happen.


----------



## CityGuy

Drakeslayer;1846703 said:


> I would go to Benihana and ask for some shrimp sauce. Much better for dipping.


Love that stuff. Have a recipe that is really close in taste but not quite the same.


----------



## CityGuy

Deershack;1846742 said:


> Just put a new battery in my Case 1845. Now when I start it, it fires right away but only runs for about 30 sec and shuts down. Will fire back up but does the same thing. Any suggestions?


Fuel filter or pump maybe


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1846774 said:


> Love that stuff. Have a recipe that is really close in taste but not quite the same.


You could share. ...


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1846752 said:


> Beautiful & clear morning/night. Very peaceful outside.


Yes it is, or was until I got to work. We have a loud mouth that wont shut up and compulsively lies.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dewey here.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1846767 said:


> Yup. Mostly north like Zimmerman, and south like fairbault of the metro here.


Haven't seen any. Will have to Google them and stop in my travels


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1846770 said:


> Agreed....


100 + sounds good to me


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1846778 said:


> Yes it is, or was until I got to work. We have a loud mouth that wont shut up and compulsively lies.


Gotta love those idiots.... Always craving attention.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1846773 said:


> Won't happen.


Public outcry may sway that. Or the head of the cdc head should roll.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1846781 said:


> Haven't seen any. Will have to Google them and stop in my travels


My trips to Cabelas or unclaimed freight bring me by them!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1846782 said:


> 100 + sounds good to me


Me too.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1846784 said:


> Public outcry may sway that. Or the head of the cdc head should roll.


Even at that. This idiot will be able to resign instead of being fired.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1846777 said:


> You could share. ...


Have to wait until I get home. Remind me later.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1846783 said:


> Gotta love those idiots.... Always craving attention.


He hasn't shut up. There goes my hearing test.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1846783 said:


> Gotta love those idiots.... Always craving attention.


We have names for him that I can't use on this form.

Knows it all and has supposedly done it all, but can't
run a bobcat or loader, and tells you how to do it.
Total moron


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1846789 said:


> Have to wait until I get home. Remind me later.


Ok........


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1846783 said:


> Gotta love those idiots.... Always craving attention.


Oh and he's 70 and still here. No life outside of here. He gets here at 4 am.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1846793 said:


> We have names for him that I can't use on this form.
> 
> Knows it all and has supposedly done it all, but can run a bobcat or loader, and yells you how to do it.
> Total moron


Sounds about right!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1846785 said:


> My trips to Cabelas or unclaimed freight bring me by them!


Cabelas south?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1846788 said:


> Even at that. This idiot will be able to resign instead of being fired.


Likely true.


----------



## CityGuy

70 today.......





Bring on the cold and snow.


----------



## CityGuy

36 and clear


----------



## CityGuy

Sounds like big changes in the weather coming for tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1846797 said:


> Cabelas south?


Going to rogers this weekend.


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1846767 said:


> Yup. Mostly north like Zimmerman, and south like fairbault of the metro here.


I can't eat much of the fast food types like Wendy's, Mcdonalds, etc but Hardee's is pretty good. Rogers has one. As does Hinckley.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1846802 said:


> Sounds like big changes in the weather coming for tomorrow.


You're just hearing this now?


----------



## CityGuy

Sounds like the weekend is going to be beautiful.


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1846804 said:


> I can't eat much of the fast food types like Wendy's, Mcdonalds, etc but Hardee's is pretty good. Rogers has one. As does Hinckley.


Rogers has one now?


----------



## CityGuy

No sign of winter in the next week.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dewey appears to be turning frosty.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1846809 said:


> Rogers has one now?


Curious where at?


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1846778 said:


> Yes it is, or was until I got to work. We have a loud mouth that wont shut up and compulsively lies.


I was heading to the gym. It's always cool to look up on those clear mornings & see the stars especially with Champlin's somewhat close proximity to the lights of the metro that block a lot of stars out.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1846811 said:


> Dewey appears to be turning frosty.


Looked like a light frost on the windshields at delano chevy as I went by.


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1846809 said:


> Rogers has one now?


It's towards the north side of town off 101. West side of road.


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1846813 said:


> I was at the gym. It's always cool to look up on those clear mornings & see the stars especially with Champlin's somewhat close proximity to the lights of the metro that block a lot of stars out.


It is beautiful and peaceful


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1846816 said:


> It's towards the north side of town off 101. West side of road.


By target there, or further down by cub?

That area?


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1846816 said:


> It's towards the north side of town off 101. West side of road.


Will have to take a drive up there.


----------



## CityGuy

Time to get some work done I guess.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1846820 said:


> Will have to take a drive up there.


I will give you a report Saturday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1846821 said:


> Time to get some work done I guess.


You get a new job?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1846823 said:


> You get a new job?


I should rephrase, I have to go drive around the city.


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1846819 said:


> By target there, or further down by cub?
> 
> That area?


North of cub. N. Diamond Lake Rd & 101.


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1846818 said:


> It is beautiful and peaceful


Yes. It definitely is. Even if I can hear hwy 169's traffic despite being about 2.5 miles from it. On these cool mornings it's cool to hear things from a distance.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1846826 said:


> I should rephrase, I have to go drive around the city.


There you go!


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1846827 said:


> North of cub. N. Diamond Lake Rd & 101.


Copy that.

Thanks!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1846788 said:


> Even at that. This idiot will be able to resign instead of being fired.


And get full benidlfits and severence package


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1846831 said:


> And get full benidlfits and severence package


Correct!..


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1846831 said:


> And get full benidlfits and severence package


Just like the head of the irs.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm very frosty now, cafe!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1846843 said:


> I'm very frosty now, cafe!


My truck windows had thick frost


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1846850 said:


> My truck windows had thick frost


Grass is frosty here. Dahl had a low of 46 for metro area


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yuhas says slight chance of a shower tomorrow. But nothing severe, ok......


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1846723 said:


> They're only on if you turn them on though


They come on with the remote start depending on the temp outside


----------



## BossPlow614

Polarismalibu;1846857 said:


> They come on with the remote start depending on the temp outside


Hmm. I do like that! Is that a setting or does it just do it automatically?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1846767 said:


> Yup. Mostly north like Zimmerman, and south like fairbault of the metro here.


There is one in Rogers as well


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1846781 said:


> Haven't seen any. Will have to Google them and stop in my travels


See above...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1846795 said:


> Oh and he's 70 and still here. No life outside of here. He gets here at 4 am.


Jack Hoffman from Gold Rush works for you guys???


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1846816 said:


> It's towards the north side of town off 101. West side of road.


Off of 141 or 144... I always forget which one...


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1846823 said:


> You get a new job?


:laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1846866 said:


> Jack Hoffman from Gold Rush works for you guys???


Does that mean Hamel is Todd?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

How lazy can one get. A guy that operates a tractor for us called dad and asked if we could clean the windows as he can hardly see. This is no old man. He's probably in better shape than me!! More than capable of grabbing a can of spray and towel. Only have 10 cans laying around. And he gets $15 an hour


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1846869 said:


> Does that mean Hamel is Todd?


Funny. Who's parker then?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1846877 said:


> Funny. Who's parker then?


Hahahahah.

I don't know anyone that works there.


----------



## cbservicesllc

cbservicesllc;1846867 said:


> Off of 141 or 144... I always forget which one...


Just drove by... it's both... County 144 or 141st ave


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1846888 said:


> Just drove by... it's both... County 144 or 141st ave


Copy that.


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1846858 said:


> Hmm. I do like that! Is that a setting or does it just do it automatically?


It turns ether the heat or cooled seats I depending on the temp outside


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1846867 said:


> Off of 141 or 144... I always forget which one...


144 is the west side if 101


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1846869 said:


> Does that mean Hamel is Todd?


That could be !


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

How I'm gonna roll with my school sidewalks this year.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Here we go!!!!
http://www.noaanews.noaa.gov/stories2014/20141016_winteroutlook.html


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1846922 said:


> How I'm gonna roll with my school sidewalks this year.


Does it angle? Is it attached to the loader arms?


----------



## SnowGuy73

11 says showers mostly north of the metro tomorrow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1846935 said:


> Does it angle? Is it attached to the loader arms?


Angles and yeah, skid plate on the loader arms. Same way I ran my 9' on my Kubota 6040 last winter.

It's lighter duty than the Boss, but cheaper too.

Plus, it really is only going to be for sidewalks.

Now I gotta fab something for the 3 point.

I have a weight box for the tractor, might use that, fill it up 4/5, then I can put a blower on it, mount some brackets to hold the shovels.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1846942 said:


> 11 says showers mostly north of the metro tomorrow.


Just wait a minute and it will change.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1846944 said:


> Just wait a minute and it will change.


I have no doubt!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Wind it picking up here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Warm in the sun too!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1846950 said:


> Warm in the sun too!


I have heard that the big ball of fire in the sky can produce heat.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1846955 said:


> I have heard that the big ball of fire in the sky can produce heat.


Say whaaaaaaat!?!?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1846958 said:


> Say whaaaaaaat!?!?


That is just a rumor i have heard.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1846922 said:


> How I'm gonna roll with my school sidewalks this year.


Nice Machine. How wide is it? Do you ever have a problem of the banks next to the walk being to tall and now you can push the snow off the walks? I was thinking of this in regards to an ATV.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1846959 said:


> That is just a rumor i have heard.


Sounds like global warming to me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1846965 said:


> Nice Machine. How wide is it? Do you ever have a problem of the banks next to the walk being to tall and now you can push the snow off the walks? I was thinking of this in regards to an ATV.


This is replacing my RTV we used last year with the Boss V UTV blade.

We did have issues last year with banks getting too high, but I attribute that to the fact you could only lift 1.5' with the RTV blade. Plus the RTV was only 20 hp, vs 33 hp here, plus more weight here.

I'm going to run just the blade this year. Next year I plan on getting a 60" rear blower.

I'll have pics tomorrow of pulling bushes on a 60" city sidewalk.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1846966 said:


> Sounds like global warming to me.


Yup and ita all bushs fault


----------



## ryde307

I thought I posted this earlier but in regards to Ebola. I saw yesterday that they were asking people who were on the plane with the second lady to come forward and contact the CDC. This does nothing but delay the communication/ monitoring of these people who are still out in every day society (not likley by there terms) but possibly infected. If the Gov't can monitor what I am doing on my computer, why the hell can they not get a list of passengers from a plane and contact these people immediately? On top of that the whole monitoring thing is a joke anyways. All they do is tell the low risk people to stay home and self monitor. On any sort of scale we all know how well that will work. I figure as bad as it may be if you have had any contact you are getting quarantined and monitored fr 25 days. Once clear you can go back to your everyday life.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1846977 said:


> This is replacing my RTV we used last year with the Boss V UTV blade.
> 
> We did have issues last year with banks getting too high, but I attribute that to the fact you could only lift 1.5' with the RTV blade. Plus the RTV was only 20 hp, vs 33 hp here, plus more weight here.
> 
> I'm going to run just the blade this year. Next year I plan on getting a 60" rear blower.
> 
> I'll have pics tomorrow of pulling bushes on a 60" city sidewalk.


Is that the same size as the other or smaller? You keeping the other one?


----------



## DDB

FWIW...

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/us-2014-2015-winter-forecast/35422753


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1846924 said:


> Here we go!!!!
> http://www.noaanews.noaa.gov/stories2014/20141016_winteroutlook.html


Wait... wasn't NWS extremely wrong last year...?

We're screwed!!!


----------



## BossPlow614

610 west bound is detoured for a ground breaking event it looks like. What the cafe!? :realmad:


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1846978 said:


> Yup and ita all bushs fault


No, not just him. The tea party too!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1846986 said:


> Wait... wasn't NWS extremely wrong last year...?
> 
> We're screwed!!!


That's my thinking... Whatever they predict go opposite.


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1846987 said:


> 610 west bound is detoured for a ground breaking event it looks like. What the cafe!? :realmad:


They had signs up all week! Can you get off at Elm Creek Blvd?


----------



## SnowGuy73

DDB;1846984 said:


> FWIW...
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/us-2014-2015-winter-forecast/35422753


I posted something from accu that was the complete opposite the other day.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1846995 said:


> I posted something from accu that was the complete opposite the other day.


It's basically the same, just worded different.


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1846994 said:


> They had signs up all week! Can you get off at Elm Creek Blvd?


I didn't pay attention earlier this week lol. But yeah. That's the detour. It's going to be backed up a long ways though as traffic picks up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1846980 said:


> Is that the same size as the other or smaller? You keeping the other one?


This is my little tractor, just put the blade on it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1846998 said:


> It's basically the same, just worded different.


Ok.........


----------



## Camden

ryde307;1846979 said:


> I thought I posted this earlier but in regards to Ebola. I saw yesterday that they were asking people who were on the plane with the second lady to come forward and contact the CDC. This does nothing but delay the communication/ monitoring of these people who are still out in every day society (not likley by there terms) but possibly infected. If the Gov't can monitor what I am doing on my computer, why the hell can they not get a list of passengers from a plane and contact these people immediately? On top of that the whole monitoring thing is a joke anyways. All they do is tell the low risk people to stay home and self monitor. On any sort of scale we all know how well that will work. I figure as bad as it may be if you have had any contact you are getting quarantined and monitored fr 25 days. Once clear you can go back to your everyday life.


They don't even know how it spreads. I think it's airborne and that's incredibly scary. It could explode very easily if that's the case.

Isn't it amazing how one guy is responsible for this happening in America?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1847009 said:


> They don't even know how it spreads. I think it's airborne and that's incredibly scary. It could explode very easily if that's the case.
> 
> Isn't it amazing how one guy is responsible for this happening in America?


I DON'T think it's airborne or I feel there would be more of the general public that would be sick.

You have two nurses that were in direct contact with patient zero with poor protocol in place.

If it was airborne the ambulance drivers, deputy that was tested for Ebola like symtpoms, and of the emergency workers, patients, etc would have been sick.

Even if the gal was sick on the plane, unless she was gleeking or peeing on patients, there isn't a cause for alarm.

And again, look at the 1000's of people that die from the flu every year. Where are the news headlines for the flu?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1846992 said:


> No, not just him. The tea party too!


I blame Columbus.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1847013 said:


> I DON'T think it's airborne or I feel there would be more of the general public that would be sick.
> 
> You have two nurses that were in direct contact with patient zero with poor protocol in place.
> 
> If it was airborne the ambulance drivers, deputy that was tested for Ebola like symtpoms, and of the emergency workers, patients, etc would have been sick.
> 
> Even if the gal was sick on the plane, unless she was gleeking or peeing on patients, there isn't a cause for alarm.
> 
> And again, look at the 1000's of people that die from the flu every year. Where are the news headlines for the flu?


It's not airborne, but you can bet your cafe its mutating... it could be at some point if we don't nip this thing...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1847009 said:


> They don't even know how it spreads. I think it's airborne and that's incredibly scary. It could explode very easily if that's the case.
> 
> Isn't it amazing how one guy is responsible for this happening in America?


Agreed. If its not airborne now I think it will be soon.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1847024 said:


> I blame Columbus.


Ah. Good one, way to play into local pc protocol!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Clouding up..


----------



## cbservicesllc

It's been over an hour boys!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I was busy!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Old guy is trying to pull out a 5 ft stump with his Subaru and quarter inch chain


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1847013 said:


> I DON'T think it's airborne or I feel there would be more of the general public that would be sick.
> 
> You have two nurses that were in direct contact with patient zero with poor protocol in place.
> 
> If it was airborne the ambulance drivers, deputy that was tested for Ebola like symtpoms, and of the emergency workers, patients, etc would have been sick.
> 
> Even if the gal was sick on the plane, unless she was gleeking or peeing on patients, there isn't a cause for alarm.
> 
> And again, look at the 1000's of people that die from the flu every year. Where are the news headlines for the flu?


I should've clarified my statement better....I believe this can be contracted via airborne transmission. Look at the cases in Africa where so many people have been infected who did not have direct contact with someone who's tested positive. Like the NBC cameraman. How did he get it? More and more stories are coming out about people who are catching it without coming into direct contact.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1847060 said:


> It's been over an hour boys!


What the hell is wrong with us?


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1846831 said:


> And get full benidlfits and severence package


Likely true


----------



## CityGuy

69 mostly sunny


----------



## CityGuy

My ride for the day.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1846850 said:


> My truck windows had thick frost


Park inside, problem solved


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1846866 said:


> Jack Hoffman from Gold Rush works for you guys???


Could be. He never shuts up.and kbows everything. Or thinks he does.


----------



## CityGuy

So a locator drives past the sign thst says road closed, drives up to me on the roller and says how do I get to the construction site over there, pointing at the new senior living off 47. I tell him to go back to 47 and then turn at the big sign that says construction entrance. He says I cant drive through the fence? I was speechless. 7 foot tall chain link and a 3 foot deep drainage culvert.

Here's your sign.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1846869 said:


> Does that mean Hamel is Todd?


Maybe???????


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1846876 said:


> How lazy can one get. A guy that operates a tractor for us called dad and asked if we could clean the windows as he can hardly see. This is no old man. He's probably in better shape than me!! More than capable of grabbing a can of spray and towel. Only have 10 cans laying around. And he gets $15 an hour


Get him a government job


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1846877 said:


> Funny. Who's parker then?


Green or boss as they are the youngest


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1846888 said:


> Just drove by... it's both... County 144 or 141st ave


Is that the one with the red barn, west side of the road?


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1846922 said:


> How I'm gonna roll with my school sidewalks this year.


Nice looking machine


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1847110 said:


> Green or boss as they are the youngest


Pretty sure I am older than quality also


----------



## ryde307

Does anyone need 7-8 yards if clean screened black dirt? I can deliver tonight or tomorrow. Dirt and delivery if n it to far $150. I just brought it to a house and turns out they don't need it so I'm stuck with it.


----------



## qualitycut

green grass;1847123 said:


> pretty sure i am older than quality also


27...........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1847124 said:


> Does anyone need 7-8 yards if clean screened black dirt? I can deliver tonight or tomorrow. Dirt and delivery if n it to far $150. I just brought it to a house and turns out they don't need it so I'm stuck with it.


In about 3 weeks I'll need it at University and 280.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1846944 said:


> Just wait a minute and it will change.


True. Can't predict right now.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1846955 said:


> I have heard that the big ball of fire in the sky can produce heat.


Just not in mn during the summer months


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;1846979 said:


> I thought I posted this earlier but in regards to Ebola. I saw yesterday that they were asking people who were on the plane with the second lady to come forward and contact the CDC. This does nothing but delay the communication/ monitoring of these people who are still out in every day society (not likley by there terms) but possibly infected. If the Gov't can monitor what I am doing on my computer, why the hell can they not get a list of passengers from a plane and contact these people immediately? On top of that the whole monitoring thing is a joke anyways. All they do is tell the low risk people to stay home and self monitor. On any sort of scale we all know how well that will work. I figure as bad as it may be if you have had any contact you are getting quarantined and monitored fr 25 days. Once clear you can go back to your everyday life.


Thats government for you. Slow to react


----------



## BossPlow614

Green Grass;1847123 said:


> Pretty sure I am older than quality also


If I'm not mistaken, Polaris is younger than me.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1847110 said:


> Green or boss as they are the youngest


Actually I think I am the youngest


----------



## CityGuy

Heard on the radio today that the cia is pissed because they can't crack the new cell phone encryption. Why are they listening to my conversations?


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1846986 said:


> Wait... wasn't NWS extremely wrong last year...?
> 
> We're screwed!!!


This is good.

Bring on the 100"


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1846993 said:


> That's my thinking... Whatever they predict go opposite.


Then were screwed with less.

Nooooooooooooooooo


----------



## SnowGuy73

Pizza ranch for dinner tonight.


----------



## qualitycut

K what are you resi guys doing for monthly seasonal on your average 5k sq ft housem

No fert just mow and plow


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1847153 said:


> Pizza ranch for dinner tonight.


Never been, how is it? I always go to old world pizzas buffet. Best around


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1847013 said:


> I DON'T think it's airborne or I feel there would be more of the general public that would be sick.
> 
> You have two nurses that were in direct contact with patient zero with poor protocol in place.
> 
> If it was airborne the ambulance drivers, deputy that was tested for Ebola like symtpoms, and of the emergency workers, patients, etc would have been sick.
> 
> Even if the gal was sick on the plane, unless she was gleeking or peeing on patients, there isn't a cause for alarm.
> 
> And again, look at the 1000's of people that die from the flu every year. Where are the news headlines for the flu?


It's an airborne disease.


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1847070 said:


> I should've clarified my statement better....I believe this can be contracted via airborne transmission. Look at the cases in Africa where so many people have been infected who did not have direct contact with someone who's tested positive. Like the NBC cameraman. How did he get it? More and more stories are coming out about people who are catching it without coming into direct contact.


This is correct.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1847081 said:


> What the hell is wrong with us?


I was busy at work today. Sorry. Shop day tomorrow


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1847123 said:


> Pretty sure I am older than quality also


Could be.....


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;1847124 said:


> Does anyone need 7-8 yards if clean screened black dirt? I can deliver tonight or tomorrow. Dirt and delivery if n it to far $150. I just brought it to a house and turns out they don't need it so I'm stuck with it.


How much to montrose? Is it good enough to fill low spots and seen in?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1847153 said:


> Pizza ranch for dinner tonight.


Yummmmmmmm


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1847153 said:


> Pizza ranch for dinner tonight.


Taco Ranch here.

Don't worry green should be out of the system by sunday


----------



## ryde307

Hamelfire;1847167 said:


> How much to montrose? Is it good enough to fill low spots and seen in?


It is but I'm not going to make it out that far.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1847160 said:


> Never been, how is it? I always go to old world pizzas buffet. Best around


Never heard of old world, must be local


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;1847173 said:


> It is but I'm not going to make it out that far.


ok though tI'd check


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1847153 said:


> Pizza ranch for dinner tonight.


The dessert pizza is delicious.


----------



## Polarismalibu

TKLAWN;1847178 said:


> The dessert pizza is delicious.


Those are amazing!


----------



## CityGuy

69 mostly sunny


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1847130 said:


> 27...........


28...........


----------



## Polarismalibu

So with the 610 expansion I take it the maple grove compost site will close sense 610 is going down the road it's on


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1847170 said:


> Taco Ranch here.
> 
> Don't worry green should be out of the system by sunday


They have good food


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1847187 said:


> They have good food


Steak burrito was amazing


----------



## CityGuy

From the cdc website regarding ebola transmission.


Because the natural reservoir host of Ebola viruses has not yet been identified, the manner in which the virus first appears in a human at the start of an outbreak is unknown. However, researchers believe that the first patient becomes infected through contact with an infected animal.

When an infection does occur in humans, the virus can be spread in several ways to others. Ebola is spread through direct contact (through broken skin or mucous membranes in, for example, the eyes, nose, or mouth) with

blood or body fluids (including but not limited to urine, saliva, sweat, feces, vomit, breast milk, and semen) of a person who is sick with Ebola
objects (like needles and syringes) that have been contaminated with the virus
infected animals
Ebola is not spread through the air or by water, or in general, by food. However, in Africa, Ebola may be spread as a result of handling bushmeat (wild animals hunted for food) and contact with infected bats. There is no evidence that mosquitos or other insects can transmit Ebola virus. Only mammals (for example, humans, bats, monkeys, and apes) have shown the ability to become infected with and spread Ebola virus.
Healthcare providers caring for Ebola patients and the family and friends in close contact with Ebola patients are at the highest risk of getting sick because they may come in contact with infected blood or body fluids of sick patients.

During outbreaks of Ebola, the disease can spread quickly within healthcare settings (such as a clinic or hospital). Exposure to Ebola can occur in healthcare settings where hospital staff are not wearing appropriate protective equipment, including masks, gowns, and gloves and eye protection.

Dedicated medical equipment (preferable disposable, when possible) should be used by healthcare personnel providing patient care. Proper cleaning and disposal of instruments, such as needles and syringes, is also important. If instruments are not disposable, they must be sterilized before being used again. Without adequate sterilization of the instruments, virus transmission can continue and amplify an outbreak.

Once someone recovers from Ebola, they can no longer spread the virus. However, Ebola virus has been found in semen for up to 3 months. Abstinence from sex (including oral sex) is recommended for at least 3 months. If abstinence is not possible, condoms may help prevent the spread of disease.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1847070 said:


> I should've clarified my statement better....I believe this can be contracted via airborne transmission. Look at the cases in Africa where so many people have been infected who did not have direct contact with someone who's tested positive. Like the NBC cameraman. How did he get it? More and more stories are coming out about people who are catching it without coming into direct contact.


Your thoughts are reasonable...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1847113 said:


> Is that the one with the red barn, west side of the road?


No, the red barn is farther North... Hardee's is still in Rogers straight West of the high school


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1847153 said:


> Pizza ranch for dinner tonight.


Friggin LOVE Pizza Ranch...


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1847159 said:


> K what are you resi guys doing for monthly seasonal on your average 5k sq ft housem
> 
> No fert just mow and plow


Depends on trigger depth...


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1847160 said:


> Never been, how is it? I always go to old world pizzas buffet. Best around


Excellent!......


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1847205 said:


> Excellent!......


Especially the buffalo chicken pizza!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1847184 said:


> 28...........


Just turned 30...... life is over...


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1847140 said:


> If I'm not mistaken, Polaris is younger than me.


If I am it can't be by much


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1847205 said:


> Excellent!......


Especially the buffalo chicken pizza!


----------



## albhb3

damn glad its friday tommarrow 1500+ miles since 5am monday


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;1847213 said:


> damn glad its friday tommarrow 1500+ miles since 5am monday


I seem to do about 1000-1200 a week somehow


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1847207 said:


> Just turned 30...... life is over...


I still have a year and half


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1847216 said:


> I seem to do about 1000-1200 a week somehow


You have a route like lwnmwr?


----------



## CityGuy

2 new gold rushs' tonight


----------



## albhb3

pat overby sure has a deep voice for a lady... uncomfortably deep


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1847219 said:


> You have a route like lwnmwr?


I hardly mow at all. Pretty much all hard scape so I'm all over


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;1847224 said:


> pat overby sure has a deep voice for a lady... uncomfortably deep


You saw that too?

Manliest women I've sen in awhile.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

just got notice that a customer passed yesterday. I was going to go there yesterday too


----------



## albhb3

Hamelfire;1847226 said:


> You saw that too?
> 
> Manliest women I've sen in awhile.


:laughing: wife was said is that a man... just wow... how does a man squirt out kids anyway??? can someone explain how 

not like that sickos


----------



## jimslawnsnow

white house rejects ebola travel ban


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1847185 said:


> So with the 610 expansion I take it the maple grove compost site will close sense 610 is going down the road it's on


No, I think it's just switching orientation or moving across MG parkway


----------



## albhb3

jimslawnsnow;1847231 said:


> just got notice that a customer passed yesterday. I was going to go there yesterday too


pushed em down the stairs and ran hmmmm is that how your taking care of late payerswesport


----------



## albhb3

jimslawnsnow;1847233 said:


> white house rejects ebola travel ban


shocked I tell you just shocked :crying::angry:


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1847234 said:


> No, I think it's just switching orientation or moving across MG parkway


That's good! There is no where else to dump up around there


----------



## jimslawnsnow

albhb3;1847235 said:


> pushed em down the stairs and ran hmmmm is that how your taking care of late payerswesport


I have a few i'd like to that too, but they aren't worth going to jail/prison over


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1847204 said:


> depends on trigger depth...


2..............


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1847213 said:


> damn glad its friday tommarrow 1500+ miles since 5am monday


My buddy does about 2500.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1847222 said:


> 2 new gold rushs' tonight


I think i set the dvr about a week ago. I hope so because this damn line at Chipotle


----------



## SnowGuy73

Cafe, I'm full. and half drunk!


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1847256 said:


> 2..............


Just mow and plow? Close to home? Probably $140/month...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1847273 said:


> Just mow and plow? Close to home? Probably $140/month...


K thats what i was thinking. Just nedded a price check. Getting smoked on bids


----------



## cbservicesllc

At Grand Casino Mille Lacs tonight... 4 year anniversary... tomorrow morning I'll have no money and blue balls...


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1847279 said:


> K thats what i was thinking. Just nedded a price check. Getting smoked on bids


Monthly i'll give a bit of a discount as well because it's easier to track and bid


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1847280 said:


> At Grand Casino Mille Lacs tonight... 4 year anniversary... tomorrow morning I'll have no money and blue balls...


Sounds about right.

Congrats!


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1847233 said:


> white house rejects ebola travel ban


Unreal. Time to call your legislators


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;1847280 said:


> At Grand Casino Mille Lacs tonight... 4 year anniversary... tomorrow morning I'll have no money and blue balls...


Giving a little thought to going there myself right now. Wife and kids are gone so I'm looking for something to do. Is the poker room full?


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1847231 said:


> just got notice that a customer passed yesterday. I was going to go there yesterday too


Sorry to hear Jim.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1847261 said:


> I think i set the dvr about a week ago. I hope so because this damn line at Chipotle


Repeat of Parkers take. Says new, it's Not.

Nor is this one


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1847293 said:


> Repeat of Parkers take. Says new, it's Not.
> 
> Nor is this one


Guess I will watch Highway Thru Hell


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1847290 said:


> Unreal. Time to call your legislators


Hahahahah!

That's cute!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1847271 said:


> Cafe, I'm full. and half drunk!


Just half?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1847293 said:


> Repeat of Parkers take. Says new, it's Not.
> 
> Nor is this one


Guess I'm not missing anything then.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1847297 said:


> Just half?


Food soaking up the alcohol nicely!


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1847279 said:


> K thats what i was thinking. Just nedded a price check. Getting smoked on bids


24 mowing x price
Your average # of plows x price 
÷ 12


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1847296 said:


> Hahahahah!
> 
> That's cute!


Well if president stupid won't do anything, then force his hand.

You watch he will get pressured and somehow he will twist it to make it seem he thought of it and it was his idea.


----------



## CityGuy

Caddyshack on vh1 classic


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1847302 said:


> Food soaking up the alcohol nicely!


Then drink more:laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1847291 said:


> Giving a little thought to going there myself right now. Wife and kids are gone so I'm looking for something to do. Is the poker room full?


I'm home alone too.... was thinking about going to Running Aces.

Probably just go to bed.


----------



## CityGuy

Did SSS die today? 

No check ins


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1847291 said:


> Giving a little thought to going there myself right now. Wife and kids are gone so I'm looking for something to do. Is the poker room full?


Been drinking in the room so far... havent made it down yet... place is packed because of MEA though


----------



## qualitycut

False alarm on gold rush. Starts tomorrow. These were on a month ago.


----------



## CityGuy

MMMMMMM snow. Love seeing those big plows pushing the white stuff


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1847306 said:


> Caddyshack on vh1 classic


Love it!...


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1847314 said:


> False alarm on gold rush. Starts tomorrow. These were on a month ago.


My tv guide thing says their new, there not. Lyers


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1847317 said:


> Love it!...


It's in the hole!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1847316 said:


> MMMMMMM snow. Love seeing those big plows pushing the white stuff


Easy big guy!


----------



## qualitycut

U of m says ebola is airborne.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1847324 said:


> U of m says ebola is airborne.


Nice knowing you,!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yep, confirmed. Just gonna go to bed.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1847306 said:


> Caddyshack on vh1 classic


Two nights in a row with good movie picks!



Hamelfire;1847318 said:


> My tv guide thing says their new, there not. Lyers


Mine too.



qualitycut;1847314 said:


> False alarm on gold rush. Starts tomorrow. These were on a month ago.


I must have missed these, still trying to figure out who this other kid working with Parker is.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1847321 said:


> Easy big guy!


Sorry, got a woody when the boss said we were hanging more iron tomorrow and bringing the fronts back in the shop tomorrow.

On a positive council is coming monday to see just how over crowded we are in shop. We have equipment that has to sit outside during the summer and winter.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1847324 said:


> U of m says ebola is airborne.


No its not.

http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/wireStory/university-knocks-tweet-ebola-airborne-26241575


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1847324 said:


> U of m says ebola is airborne.


I just asked my wife about this( she's a scientist at the U of M). She says the U came out and said that is not the case and was an error.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1847329 said:


> Two nights in a row with good movie picks!
> 
> I am that good.
> 
> Mine too.
> 
> I must have missed these, still trying to figure out who this other kid working with Parker is.


His brother


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1847334 said:


> No its not.
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/wireStory/university-knocks-tweet-ebola-airborne-26241575


http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/wireStory/university-knocks-tweet-ebola-airborne-26241575


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1847337 said:


> http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/wireStory/university-knocks-tweet-ebola-airborne-26241575


Cafe it!!!

Copy and paste.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1847335 said:


> I just asked my wife about this( she's a scientist at the U of M). She says the U came out and said that is not the case and was an error.


That's about what the link I tried to post said too.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1847331 said:


> Sorry, got a woody when the boss said we were hanging more iron tomorrow and bringing the fronts back in the shop tomorrow.
> 
> On a positive council is coming monday to see just how over crowded we are in shop. *We have equipment that has to sit outside during the summer and winter.*


So does every private contractor in the world!  I can cram about the equivalent of 8 Dump trucks in our shop and the rest stays outside. And I consider myself very lucky that we have that much space. How much of a problem is it?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1847335 said:


> I just asked my wife about this( she's a scientist at the U of M). She says the U came out and said that is not the case and was an error.


Correct.

It was posted in a blog that has a name that sounds like it comes from the U's Disease department, but they didn't authorize it.

Plus, it was an article copied from a guy in Chicago.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1847346 said:


> So does every private contractor in the world!  I can cram about the equivalent of 8 Dump trucks in our shop and the rest stays outside. And I consider myself very lucky that we have that much space. How much of a problem is it?


Yup.......


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1847346 said:


> So does every private contractor in the world!  I can cram about the equivalent of 8 Dump trucks in our shop and the rest stays outside. And I consider myself very lucky that we have that much space. How much of a problem is it?


Unless it fits in the enclosed trailer it sits outside.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1847353 said:


> Unless it fits in the enclosed trailer it sits outside.


True........


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1847346 said:


> So does every private contractor in the world!  I can cram about the equivalent of 8 Dump trucks in our shop and the rest stays outside. And I consider myself very lucky that we have that much space. How much of a problem is it?


As of November 1 it looks like 2 loaders, the bade and a dozen pickups will have to sit out. As of jan 1 or so 2 to 4 singles will have to go outside because of 2 new tandems coming. And by next fall it will get worse because of an additional loader and tandom, along with new service truck and low boy tractor that will double as a salt truck only no iron.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1847353 said:


> Unless it fits in the enclosed trailer it sits outside.


You better call the city council.


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1847362 said:


> As of November 1 it looks like 2 loaders, the bade and a dozen pickups will have to sit out. As of jan 1 or so 2 to 4 singles will have to go outside because of 2 new tandems coming. And by next fall it will get worse because of an additional loader and tandom, along with new service truck and low boy tractor that will double as a salt truck only no iron.


Plus they want to add sleeping quarters for those of us that stay during storms. We sleep on the floor now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1847362 said:


> As of November 1 it looks like 2 loaders, the bade and a dozen pickups will have to sit out. As of jan 1 or so 2 to 4 singles will have to go outside because of 2 new tandems coming. And by next fall it will get worse because of an additional loader and tandom, along with new service truck and low boy tractor that will double as a salt truck only no iron.


Soooo..... you're proposing a $8M public works addition I take it?

I'd be happy to scrape up the money to put up a $14k 40x50 over the concrete slab I have poured.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1847369 said:


> Soooo..... you're proposing a $8M public works addition I take it?
> 
> I'd be happy to scrape up the money to put up a $14k 40x50 over the concrete slab I have poured.


I'd be happy if they just took parks department out of our building. We could fit all our equipment in then.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1847362 said:


> As of November 1 it looks like 2 loaders, the bade and a dozen pickups will have to sit out. As of jan 1 or so 2 to 4 singles will have to go outside because of 2 new tandems coming. And by next fall it will get worse because of an additional loader and tandom, along with new service truck and low boy tractor that will double as a salt truck only no iron.


You seem like a nice guy Hamel so I'm not trying to bust your balls here but you have to know your audience when posting this stuff. How many Millions will this cost? I don't live in Plymouth but if I did I would say suck it up and park outside. Even my ridiculous city of MPLS parks most of its equipment outside. The funny thing I just realized is I will have more equipment outside than the city of Plymouth. :laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1847376 said:


> You seem like a nice guy Hamel so I'm not trying to bust your balls here but you have to know your audience when posting this stuff. How many Millions will this cost? I don't live in Plymouth but if I did I would say suck it up and park outside. Even my ridiculous city of MPLS parks most of its equipment outside. The funny thing I just realized is I will have more equipment outside than the city of Plymouth. :laughing:


It's not me, I could care less. It's apparently coming from someone at city hall that said it looks "unsightly" . I think someone who may be trying to go after the mayors seat.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1847377 said:


> It's not me, I could care less. It's apparently coming from someone at city hall that said it looks "unsightly" . I think someone who may be trying to go after the mayors seat.


You called it "good news" as though we would all be excited our tax dollars are going to build another pointless facility so it looks nice or people won't have to go outside to get a truck. Hey if I worked there I would rather be inside too but c'mon. How can you guys function with 12 pickups parks outside?  How about a bigger fence so nobody has to see the unsightly work trucks strewn about the yard.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1847381 said:


> You called it "good news" as though we would all be excited our tax dollars are going to build another pointless facility so it looks nice or people won't have to go outside to get a truck. Hey if I worked there I would rather be inside too but c'mon. How can you guys function with 12 pickups parks outside?  How about a bigger fence so nobody has to see the unsightly work trucks strewn about the yard.


I am in favor of any expansion or plan to enlarge our facility and make it more user friendly and much safer than it is.


----------



## snowman55

Sleeping quarters? I got a couch in my office ,2 in the break room and a few more spread around the shop.All this new equipment? Did the city grow that much. Government makes me sick!!! Show a" need" and it will
Steal from the citizens to fund it. Budgets are based on how much they can spend not on what service "must " be provided. Those are my trucks owned and paid for by citizens and I say park every fing one outside except the one 18 mechanics are "workin" on.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1847381 said:


> You called it "good news" as though we would all be excited our tax dollars are going to build another pointless facility so it looks nice or people won't have to go outside to get a truck. Hey if I worked there I would rather be inside too but c'mon. How can you guys function with 12 pickups parks outside?  How about a bigger fence so nobody has to see the unsightly work trucks strewn about the yard.


I will try to post up some pics tomorrow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1847377 said:


> It's not me, I could care less. It's apparently coming from someone at city hall that said it looks "unsightly" . I think someone who may be trying to go after the mayors seat.


That's what will do it do. Someone will get a bug in their ass, and will spend $12M because they don't like the way something "looks".

Forest Lake just spend $23M on a new city hall, public works, emergency personnel building. The schools are trying to pass a $185M bond, and the city just agreed to cover $8-9M for a new YMCA to be built in Forest Lake.

I'm glad I don't live in Forest Lake.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1847336 said:


> His brother


Payson or however you spell it


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1847383 said:


> I am in favor of any expansion or plan to enlarge our facility and make it more user friendly and much safer than it is.


What is un-safe about the building now? Unless the roof is caving in I can't imagine what the problem is.


----------



## snowman55

Of course just add " safer" and it is impossible to argue against just like" for our children"


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1847381 said:


> You called it "good news" as though we would all be excited our tax dollars are going to build another pointless facility so it looks nice or people won't have to go outside to get a truck. Hey if I worked there I would rather be inside too but c'mon. How can you guys function with 12 pickups parks outside?  How about a bigger fence so nobody has to see the unsightly work trucks strewn about the yard.


If they sit outside then they use more fuel to keep the trucks warm or cold. So it is just a wash.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1847385 said:


> I will try to post up some pics tomorrow.


Show me yours and I'll show you mine................I'm talking about our shops you weirdos.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1847392 said:


> Show me yours and I'll show you mine................I'm talking about our shops you weirdos.


Guess I will delete my pic then


----------



## snowman55

Your not really saying the fuel used in a 10 minute warm up= the cost + utilities+ maintenance of a multimillion dollar storage building


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1847395 said:


> Guess I will delete my pic then


That was a quick edit Green.


----------



## SSS Inc.

snowman55;1847396 said:


> Your not really saying the fuel used in a 10 minute warm up= the cost + utilities+ maintenance of a multimillion dollar storage building


I'm 99.99% sure he was joking.


----------



## snowman55

Thanks for raising my blood pressure right before bed


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1847397 said:


> That was a quick edit Green.


It wasn't much to see


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1847388 said:


> What is un-safe about the building now? Unless the roof is caving in I can't imagine what the problem is.


Roof leaks on equipment, no big deal to an extent. Roof leaksover locker room area allowing peoples personal stuff, i.e. clothes wet and creates a slip hazard on tile floor. Mold is growing in the showers. Concrete floor is settling and heaving creating trip hazards inthe shop. In 2 spots that I know of there are holes in the shop floor. The heat in the shop has not worked well for the last year, barely keeps it 35 according to thermostat. Roof in office area leaks and computers have to be covered with poly during rain and melting times of the year.


----------



## snowman55

He was? That sounds like a typical govt employee argument


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1847398 said:


> I'm 99.99% sure he was joking.


I am 110 percent i was


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;1847396 said:


> Your not really saying the fuel used in a 10 minute warm up= the cost + utilities+ maintenance of a multimillion dollar storage building


You really say government only warms stuff up for 10 minutes?

Seriously?


----------



## SSS Inc.

snowman55;1847399 said:


> Thanks for raising my blood pressure right before bed


Whatever we can all do to help out we will. It takes a village you know.



Green Grass;1847400 said:


> It wasn't much to see


I wasn't sure what I was looking at exactly.


----------



## CityGuy

snowman55;1847384 said:


> Sleeping quarters? I got a couch in my office ,2 in the break room and a few more spread around the shop.All this new equipment? Did the city grow that much. Government makes me sick!!! Show a" need" and it will
> Steal from the citizens to fund it. Budgets are based on how much they can spend not on what service "must " be provided. Those are my trucks owned and paid for by citizens and I say park every fing one outside except the one 18 mechanics are "workin" on.


Actually we did grow that much and are continuing to grow. the whole NW corner of the city has exploded with houses.

I will gladly park them outside and spend YOUR MONEY plugging them in during the winter.

And when they don't start because your to cheap to pay for the electrcity for the core heaters, DON'T CALL AND ***** YOUR ROAD IS NOT PLOWED.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1847406 said:


> Whatever we can all do to help out we will. It takes a village you know.
> 
> I wasn't sure what I was looking at exactly.


You did say i will show you mine if you show me yours. Maybe he got excited and didnt read to the end?


----------



## snowman55

That's what it would take to warm it up. I know it's not the practice I am right by county shop . They pull the trucks out of heated shop and let em idle for hours


----------



## Green Grass

snowman55;1847402 said:


> He was? That sounds like a typical govt employee argument


I am no government employee


----------



## CityGuy

snowman55;1847396 said:


> Your not really saying the fuel used in a 10 minute warm up= the cost + utilities+ maintenance of a multimillion dollar storage building


Umm if you park them outside running all the time the enviromentalists will have a field day.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Hamelfire;1847407 said:


> Actually we did grow that much and are continuing to grow. the whole NW corner of the city has exploded with houses.
> 
> I will gladly park them outside and spend YOUR MONEY plugging them in during the winter.
> 
> And when they don't start because your to cheap to pay for the electrcity for the core heaters, DON'T CALL AND ***** YOUR ROAD IS NOT PLOWED.


I think a can of starting fluid would do the trick


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1847401 said:


> Roof leaks on equipment, no big deal to an extent. Roof leaksover locker room area allowing peoples personal stuff, i.e. clothes wet and creates a slip hazard on tile floor. Mold is growing in the showers. Concrete floor is settling and heaving creating trip hazards inthe shop. In 2 spots that I know of there are holes in the shop floor. The heat in the shop has not worked well for the last year, barely keeps it 35 according to thermostat. Roof in office area leaks and computers have to be covered with poly during rain and melting times of the year.


Sounds like you need a new roof and some maintenance. Guess what......So does our shop. And the way you listed everything sounds like you had a visit from an inspector. Slip hazards, trip hazards, etc. etc. etc. sounds like things an able bodied worker can deal with pretty easily. Don't step in that hole over there.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1847408 said:


> You did say i will show you mine if you show me yours. Maybe he got excited and didnt read to the end?


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## snowman55

Sorry green just sent in my bi yearly property tax and my sAlt cost skyrocketed as a result of govt agency's pouring it in the ditches last year. I am a little wound up.


----------



## qualitycut

snowman55;1847415 said:


> Sorry green just sent in my bi yearly property tax and my sAlt cost skyrocketed as a result of govt agency's pouring it in the ditches last year. I am a little wound up.


lol.........


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1847413 said:


> Sounds like you need a new roof and some maintenance. Guess what......So does our shop. And the way you listed everything sounds like you had a visit from an inspector. Slip hazards, trip hazards, etc. etc. etc. sounds like things an able bodied worker can deal with pretty easily. Don't step in that hole over there.


We have tried fixing the roof several times, keeps leaking. Several roof companies have tried different things. The whole floor and drain system needs to be replaced. The drain goes straight to Parkers lake, if you drive by take a look at the north east side of the lake, they put in a rock area right bu where the pipe comes out. It never freezes there due to salt brine going straight there, no filtering. Straight piped. Not sure how they got away with that one.

We just have no more room. Plus a second wash bay would be nice. Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

snowman55;1847415 said:


> Sorry green just sent in my bi yearly property tax and my sAlt cost skyrocketed as a result of govt agency's pouring it in the ditches last year. I am a little wound up.


Everyone has to pay their fair share. No complaining


----------



## Drakeslayer

Hamelfire;1847417 said:


> We have tried fixing the roof several times, keeps leaking. Several roof companies have tried different things. The whole floor and drain system needs to be replaced. The drain goes straight to Parkers lake, if you drive by take a look at the north east side of the lake, they put in a rock area right bu where the pipe comes out. It never freezes there due to salt brine going straight there, no filtering. Straight piped. Not sure how they got away with that one.
> 
> We just have no more room. Plus a second wash bay would be nice. Thumbs Up


so which genius thought the trap rock would filter salt brine? I thought the Ducks were keeping it open?


----------



## CityGuy

Drakeslayer;1847419 said:


> so which genius thought the trap rock would filter salt brine? I thought the Ducks were keeping it open?


Not sure. Before my time.


----------



## snowman55

SSS your right silly me. Starting tomorrow every employee will receive a 10% pay cut. I will then send that money to the county so they can build a new rec room at their shop.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1847417 said:


> We have tried fixing the roof several times, keeps leaking. Several roof companies have tried different things. The whole floor and drain system needs to be replaced. The drain goes straight to Parkers lake, if you drive by take a look at the north east side of the lake, they put in a rock area right bu where the pipe comes out. It never freezes there due to salt brine going straight there, no filtering. Straight piped. Not sure how they got away with that one.
> 
> We just have no more room. Plus a second wash bay would be nice. Thumbs Up


Well screw "fixing" the roof, put a new one on. On the salt thing, where does half the salt on the road go? Into some lake or river. By my house it all runs into Minnehaha creek. We get the no more room part............I give up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

FWIW, I called the property manager that called the other day at 5 am.

I was told if I meet their price, I would have the account.

Met up with her, was $200 more per month than what they were paying (from $2100 to $2300).

All they did was talk about how horrible their last contractor was. The grass on the property was 6-8" tall because they fired the contractor at the first of September.

Called today, was informed they could not afford the extra $200 per month and they were going to be using the prior contractor.


----------



## SSS Inc.

snowman55;1847422 said:


> SSS your right silly me. Starting tomorrow every employee will receive a 10% pay cut. I will then send that money to the county so they can build a new rec room at their shop.


Now you're getting it. It's only right that during mandatory breaks that some recreational opportunities are provided.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1847423 said:


> Well screw "fixing" the roof, put a new one on. On the salt thing, where does half the salt on the road go? Into some lake or river. By my house it all runs into Minnehaha creek. We get the no more room part............I give up.


Simmer down SSS. Hamel said everything would be fine if Parks would just get out of their building.

Would probably have to build a new building for Parks for them to get out of the building, but then Hamel would be okay, they would have room.

I used to do work for Chisago County, plowing SOME of the government offices scattered about. Now djagusch does it as I don't go to North Branch anymore.

Anyways, they would always complain that the parking lot was salty. They would call the highway department and ask for them to drive through the lot as the highway department was plowing / salting the road the building was on, but the highway department refused, they didn't have time.

Same would happen in Plymouth. Parks gets a new building, then PW would be insisting they need a new building as well.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1847424 said:


> FWIW, I called the property manager that called the other day at 5 am.
> 
> I was told if I meet their price, I would have the account.
> 
> Met up with her, was $200 more per month than what they were paying (from $2100 to $2300).
> 
> All they did was talk about how horrible their last contractor was. The grass on the property was 6-8" tall because they fired the contractor at the first of September.
> 
> Called today, was informed they could not afford the extra $200 per month and they were going to be using the prior contractor.


Idiots. They are probably thinking you will reply with "ok we will lower our price". 
My favorite thing is being in a position where we're not hungry for work and flat out tell people sorry but that's our price. 90% of the time you get it anyway.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh, and don't worry about the 40-60% increase in your health insurance premiums if you use Preferred One.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1847426 said:


> Simmer down SSS. Hamel said everything would be fine if Parks would just get out of their building.
> 
> Would probably have to build a new building for Parks for them to get out of the building, but then Hamel would be okay, they would have room.
> 
> I used to do work for Chisago County, plowing SOME of the government offices scattered about. Now djagusch does it as I don't go to North Branch anymore.
> 
> Anyways, they would always complain that the parking lot was salty. They would call the highway department and ask for them to drive through the lot as the highway department was plowing / salting the road the building was on, but the highway department refused, they didn't have time.
> 
> Same would happen in Plymouth. Parks gets a new building, then PW would be insisting they need a new building as well.


Sorry Lwnmwr.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1847427 said:


> Idiots. They are probably thinking you will reply with "ok we will lower our price".
> My favorite thing is being in a position where we're not hungry for work and flat out tell people sorry but that's our price. 90% of the time you get it anyway.


That's what I told her. She was a former manager on a property we still service.

I explained to her that we had other bids on properties she was familiar with, and explained if she wanted to do it, I would just call and cancel the other bids.

This property had minimal, minimal shoveling, which is what I'm targeting.

Anyways, she said "yeah, my boss didn't like your price", that was it.

I waited, figured I would get the "is there anything better you could do?" But I didn't, nothing, just dead air.

I asked "well, what are you going to do?"..

Just got "we are using the old company, and that is all I'm going to say".


----------



## snowman55

A rec room with make for happier safer employees and increased moral will make better fathers so it for the children.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1847429 said:


> Sorry Lwnmwr.


 You know I'm just bustin your choppers, right?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;1847431 said:


> A rec room with make for happier safer employees and increased moral will make better fathers so it for the children.


:laughing:
Everything is for the children. That's why I like maintaining schools.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1847428 said:


> Oh, and don't worry about the 40-60% increase in your health insurance premiums if you use Preferred One.


Liar! Your information must be wrong.


----------



## CityGuy

snowman55;1847431 said:


> A rec room with make for happier safer employees and increased moral will make better fathers so it for the children.


Good grammar! Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1847435 said:


> Liar! Your information must be wrong.


http://www.startribune.com/business/279332032.html

_*The insurer started informing brokers Tuesday about rates for individuals if they renew coverage with the company for next year, said Heidi Michaels, an agent with the Dyste Williams agency in Minneapolis. In the half-dozen consumer scenarios she's looked at, Michaels said, she's consistently seeing premium jumps in the neighborhood of 40 to 60 percent.

"They're going to get substantial rate increases," she said."

In one case she studied, Michaels described a husband and wife in northwest Minnesota who currently pay $612 per month for a PreferredOne policy, and would see their premium increase by about 58 percent, to $966 per month.*_


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1847432 said:


> You know I'm just bustin your choppers, right?


Of course. I know it when I see it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Some here don't.


Pretty good game shaping up on CBS.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1847439 said:


> http://www.startribune.com/business/279332032.html
> 
> _*The insurer started informing brokers Tuesday about rates for individuals if they renew coverage with the company for next year, said Heidi Michaels, an agent with the Dyste Williams agency in Minneapolis. In the half-dozen consumer scenarios she's looked at, Michaels said, she's consistently seeing premium jumps in the neighborhood of 40 to 60 percent.
> 
> "They're going to get substantial rate increases," she said."
> 
> In one case she studied, Michaels described a husband and wife in northwest Minnesota who currently pay $612 per month for a PreferredOne policy, and would see their premium increase by about 58 percent, to $966 per month.*_


I thought everything was going to be free at some point?!?!?!?!


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1847444 said:


> Some here don't.
> 
> Pretty good game shaping up on Fox Sports1


Fixed it for you. Tied game in the 9th.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1847446 said:


> Fixed it for you. Tied game in the 9th.


Royals aren't playing. Rest don't matter.


----------



## snowman55

Got my email today family premium up 63% time for a city job - new trucks , new shops, Heath ins, low expectations, no need to excel, pension , customers can't fire you or haggle over price, etc,etc

I really need to do it for my children


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1847445 said:


> I thought everything was going to be free at some point?!?!?!?!


It is.... go back through the last 30 minutes of posts.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1847444 said:


> Some here don't.
> 
> Pretty good game shaping up on CBS.


Oh, I know. For the record if there is ever a chance of a joke, sarcasm etc. etc. I will get it.

About time a Thursday game is close. Let's go Jets!


----------



## Greenery

Hamelfire;1847362 said:


> As of November 1 it looks like 2 loaders, the bade and a dozen pickups will have to sit out. As of jan 1 or so 2 to 4 singles will have to go outside because of 2 new tandems coming. And by next fall it will get worse because of an additional loader and tandom, along with new service truck and low boy tractor that will double as a salt truck only no iron.


Sounds like their spending plenty of tax payer money already.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1847444 said:


> Some here don't.
> 
> Pretty good game shaping up on CBS.


What happened to going to bed lol


----------



## SSS Inc.

snowman55;1847449 said:


> Got my email today family premium up 63% time for a city job - new trucks , new shops, Heath ins, low expectations, no need to excel, pension , customers can't fire you or haggle over price, etc,etc
> 
> I really need to do it for my children


And for Safety sake!


----------



## NorthernProServ

Some of you have known for a while that we were getting new trucks, but here is the first one!

Just using magnets for now for DOT #, hoping to get it lettered up in the next week or two. Just finished painting the dump.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1847453 said:


> What happened to going to bed lol


I'm in bed!!

Just got the game on, laptop, all the lights are on.

I'm afraid of the dark when I'm home alone. :crying:

edit.. plus I have something going on in my back. Feels like someone is doing an elbow drop and just drilling their elbow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1847446 said:


> Fixed it for you. Tied game in the 9th.


And where do I find that on Comcast for Mpls? I did find Nirvana Live from 1991 on VH1 Classic. That's pretty good.


----------



## snowman55

Reminds me I got tickets for pearl jam Sunday


----------



## SSS Inc.

NorthernProServ;1847455 said:


> Some of you have known for a while that we were getting new trucks, but here is the first one!
> 
> Just using magnets for now for DOT #, hoping to get it lettered up in the next week or two. Just finished painting the dump.


That looks dumb. Just kidding. Nice looking equipment. Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1847455 said:


> Some of you have known for a while that we were getting new trucks, but here is the first one!
> 
> Just using magnets for now for DOT #, hoping to get it lettered up in the next week or two. Just finished painting the dump.


Looks good!! Where'd you get the magnets?

I need some for my trucks for the rest of fall.


----------



## SSS Inc.

snowman55;1847459 said:


> Reminds me I got tickets for pearl jam Sunday


Pearl Jam is in town? I was really into them back in the early 90's.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1847461 said:


> Looks good!! Where'd you get the magnets?
> 
> I need some for my trucks for the rest of fall.


Thanks!

Vistaprint.com

I always get coupons in the my email for 40-50% off all the time. Just Google vista print coupons, you will find some.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1847464 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Vistaprint.com
> 
> I always get coupons in the my email for 40-50% off all the time. Just Google vista print coupons, you will find some.


So do I. I use them for my business cards.


----------



## Greenery

Greenery;1847452 said:


> Sounds like their spending plenty of tax payer money already.


Whoa, looks like I'm a little late to this party. Nice to see some like minded individuals.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1847466 said:


> So do I. I use them for my business cards.


Same here too, seems to be the best pricing around.


----------



## djagusch

Hamelfire;1847401 said:


> Roof leaks on equipment, no big deal to an extent. Roof leaksover locker room area allowing peoples personal stuff, i.e. clothes wet and creates a slip hazard on tile floor. Mold is growing in the showers. Concrete floor is settling and heaving creating trip hazards inthe shop. In 2 spots that I know of there are holes in the shop floor. The heat in the shop has not worked well for the last year, barely keeps it 35 according to thermostat. Roof in office area leaks and computers have to be covered with poly during rain and melting times of the year.


Sounds like the people in charge can't maintain the current building properly so let's just give the same people a new building and see how fast they can run it down.

Makes total sense.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Won't be long before Hamel gets his wish.

http://www.startribune.com/local/west/279164891.html

Victoria.....

Healthier quarters sought

Victoria, whose population has more than doubled since 2000 to about 8,300, has outgrown its current City Hall and public works buildings, O'Connor said. City Hall also has had mold problems and earlier this year had to wall off part of its office space because of a petroleum smell coming up from the floor.

"It's one thing not to like a building, quite another when it's potentially unhealthy," O'Connor said. The building will be demolished and paved over to provide more parking downtown after the new City Hall is finished, he said.

The current public works building probably will be used for storing maintenance equipment after the new facility is complete, O'Connor said. The city bought a 10-acre site for the public works building and traded land parcels with Hartman to get the new City Hall site.

Terry Hartman said that his firm expects to build a 12,000-square-foot commercial building on the site it received in the land trade. He said his firm is having discussions with some potential tenants.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1847369 said:


> Soooo..... you're proposing a $8M public works addition I take it?
> 
> I'd be happy to scrape up the money to put up a $14k 40x50 over the concrete slab I have poured.


Only 8 mil? My Public Works just quadrupled in size last year... everything is inside... let's say even the limestone rock in wire baskets used as exterior wall covering to "pay homage to Maple Grove's gravel mining history" was just a cool 250K add on...


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1847448 said:


> Royals aren't playing. Rest don't matter.


You really missed out. The 9th inning was awesome. Cardinals threatened but didn't score. Giants came up in the bottom of the 9th and won it on a walk-off homerun. Really awesome stuff.



SSS Inc.;1847457 said:


> And where do I find that on Comcast for Mpls? I did find Nirvana Live from 1991 on VH1 Classic. That's pretty good.


I'm not familiar with Comcast! Too late now anyway :crying:



snowman55;1847459 said:


> Reminds me I got tickets for pearl jam Sunday


Frickin sellouts. When I saw them at Lollapalooza in ~1993 Eddie Vedder said at the end of the show that they would never return to Minnesota.


----------



## SSS Inc.

NorthernProServ;1847468 said:


> Same here too, seems to be the best pricing around.


I used Vista print for many years with great results for Business cards, Postcards, and Brochures. I did take the pricing to a local printer and they matched it. It is nice to be able to talk to someone if I have a question but Vista never let me down.


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;1847455 said:


> Some of you have known for a while that we were getting new trucks, but here is the first one!
> 
> Just using magnets for now for DOT #, hoping to get it lettered up in the next week or two. Just finished painting the dump.


Looks good! Way more power then the old 6.0!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

58 yard field goal to win???


NOOOOoooooo... DENIED!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1847435 said:


> Liar! Your information must be wrong.


Ohhhhh no its not!


----------



## Deershack

If I knew how to post pics, I would like you guys to see what I found while trying to see if the fuel pump on my Case was working. One of the 6 blades on my fan is not only bent, it's completely curled over on itself. All the other blades are perfect and there is no sign of what it hit on either the radiator or engine side of the fan. Nothing on top of the skid plate and no sign of the other blades hitting anything and the plastic shroud if untouched also. It's as if someone put the blade in a vise. Took it into Titan to match up with a new one($226) and they had never seen anything like it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

53° breezy overcast.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I fell asleep early now I've been up since 03:00..... Cafe!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1847509 said:


> I fell asleep early now I've been up since 03:00..... Cafe!


That sucks.


----------



## CityGuy

51 and cloudy


----------



## CityGuy

The cdc is now investigating a possible case of ebola in Connecticut. 

Once again, what's it going to take for this government to close off the boarders?


----------



## snowman55

Since your the grammar police:board·er noun \ˈbȯr-dər\ 

: a person who pays to live and have daily meals at another person's house or at a school

: a person who uses a snowboard


----------



## CityGuy

Tonight looks like a good night to kick back a few beers and watch the Wild game.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Water rescue in waconia for a missing child.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I was expecting it to be colder this morning, not bad out.


----------



## CityGuy

51 and cloudy.

Feels like 43.

Little bit windy.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1847537 said:


> Water rescue in waconia for a missing child.


From last night or


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1847538 said:


> I was expecting it to be colder this morning, not bad out.


Little breeze for a sweatshirt and to warm for a jacket.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1847540 said:


> From last night or


Just now...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1847542 said:


> Little breeze for a sweatshirt and to warm for a jacket.


I took the dog out with just a tee on.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1847543 said:


> Just now...


That sucks. Update as you can. Nothing on social media yet.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1847547 said:


> That sucks. Update as you can. Nothing on social media yet.


Will do.

Sounds like he fell out of a boat and hasn't resurfaced.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Parley lake in waconia, not lake waconia.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;1847533 said:


> Since your the grammar police:board·er noun \ˈbȯr-dər\
> 
> : a person who pays to live and have daily meals at another person's house or at a school
> 
> : a person who uses a snowboard


Should be "you're" :laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Recovered.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1847554 said:


> Recovered.....


Sounds like CPR in progress.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1847550 said:


> Parley lake in waconia, not lake waconia.


Where is that at?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1847555 said:


> Sounds like CPR in progress.


Not good.....


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1847555 said:


> Sounds like CPR in progress.


Only good thing is it's a juvenile. Amazing things can happen.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1847557 said:


> Where is that at?


Right by crown college.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1847559 said:


> Only good thing is it's a juvenile. Amazing things can happen.


Correct...


----------



## CityGuy

Hard to believe that today is the 25th anniversary of the Bay area world series earthquake.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1847564 said:


> Right by crown college.


Ok I know where that is.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Dang its dark out


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1847567 said:


> Ok I know where that is.


Ya. I think its county road 30? Connects waconia and Boni.


----------



## CityGuy

51 and cloudy 

Feels like 41.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1847568 said:


> Dang its dark out


This is fact.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1847569 said:


> Ya. I think its county road 30? Connects waconia and Boni.


That sounds correct.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Down to 138 post a day.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1847568 said:


> Dang its dark out


It's sad that it's still dark at 7 am.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1847573 said:


> Down to 138 post a day.


1933 to go.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1847574 said:


> It's sad that it's still dark at 7 am.


It will only be 06:00 in a couple weeks.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I just heard that someone suspected of having Ebola flew into Minnesota and was allowed to do to Oregon. They also were in an Ebola fested country . WTF is going on?


----------



## SnowGuy73

I don't think I will do any apps today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1847577 said:


> I just heard that someone suspected of having Ebola flew into Minnesota and was allowed to do to Oregon. They also were in an Ebola fested country . WTF is going on?


Seen that too.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1847579 said:


> Seen that too.


The post on kstp?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Waconia units clear, one transport to county.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1847580 said:


> The post on kstp?


I think it was them, saw it on Facebook.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1847582 said:


> I think it was them, saw it on Facebook.


I went to school with that girls sister. The one who posted it was a couple years behind me. I remember her. Long pig tails and big urkle glasses


----------



## SnowGuy73

I guess it was channel 9.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1847581 said:


> Waconia units clear, one transport to county.


That is no good


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Nice dry leaves yesterday. Should be good today as well.
SKID TIRES
All of you in the "know". My skid tires are so bald that air is actually getting INTO the tires!
Need advise on the best overall tire. Would love to have Wolf Paws for winter, BUT, I need a year round tire.
I need soft enough for snow/ ice winter, but not too soft where I burn them off in 200 hours in the summer.
Going on an S300. Suggestions? Tread patterns etc.


----------



## SnowGuy73

MNPLOWCO;1847596 said:


> Nice dry leaves yesterday. Should be good today as well.
> SKID TIRES
> All of you in the "know". My skid tires are so bald that air is actually getting INTO the tires!
> Need advise on the best overall tire. Would love to have Wolf Paws for winter, BUT, I need a year round tire.
> I need soft enough for snow/ ice winter, but not too soft where I burn them off in 200 hours in the summer.
> Going on an S300. Suggestions? Tread patterns etc.


You doing clean ups?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Misha is in on 9 this morning.....

Kind of freaky looking.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

SnowGuy73;1847597 said:


> You doing clean ups?


Yes, and no. Prepping for clean ups. Grinding up leaves and blowing.
A couple of properties are almost ready....others another week or two.


----------



## SnowGuy73

MNPLOWCO;1847600 said:


> Yes, and no. Prepping for clean ups. Grinding up leaves and blowing.
> A couple of properties are almost ready....other another week or two.


Copy that.

About the same here, see how it goes and maybe start the week of Halloween.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

MNPLOWCO;1847600 said:


> Yes, and no. Prepping for clean ups. Grinding up leaves and blowing.
> A couple of properties are almost ready....others another week or two.


About the same here. Mulching them looks like they're bagged


----------



## SnowGuy73

Chin fil a voted best fast food restaurant.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1847605 said:


> About the same here. Mulching them looks like they're bagged


Its nice when you can mulch them for two or three weeks and then show up to do the clean up and only suck crumbs!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO;1847600 said:


> Yes, and no. Prepping for clean ups. Grinding up leaves and blowing.
> A couple of properties are almost ready....others another week or two.


Same here. If we get a nice wind, I could see being 80% done with cleanups by November 1.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1847526 said:


> The cdc is now investigating a possible case of ebola in Connecticut.
> 
> Once again, what's it going to take for this government to close off the boarders?


It's already here... no point now... The 200 people on that flight could already be spreading it...


----------



## MNPLOWCO

jimslawnsnow;1847605 said:


> About the same here. Mulching them looks like they're bagged


Drive around with the bagger on but with the mulching plate on and it
does look like your bagging...hehehe.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1847555 said:


> Sounds like CPR in progress.


Cold water = success? Hopefully!


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22;1847609 said:


> Same here. If we get a nice wind, I could see being 80% done with cleanups by November 1.


In the right direction....but it always seems to go against where I need it to go.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1847593 said:


> I dig pigtails, and glasses....


Yeah baby!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

MNPLOWCO;1847612 said:


> Drive around with the bagger on but with the mulching plate on and it
> does look like your bagging...hehehe.....


Hahahahah.

I like your thinking!


----------



## MNPLOWCO

cbservicesllc;1847610 said:


> It's already here... no point now... The 200 people on that flight could already be spreading it...


Understand that...but I would rather have 200 spreaders that 10,000 spreaders.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1847616 said:


> Yeah baby!!


Thumbs Up. Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

MNPLOWCO;1847618 said:


> Understand that...but I would rather have 200 spreaders that 10,000 spreaders.


True that.


----------



## cbservicesllc

MNPLOWCO;1847618 said:


> Understand that...but I would rather have 200 spreaders that 10,000 spreaders.


But that's discrimination!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

MNPLOWCO;1847618 said:


> Understand that...but I would rather have 200 spreaders that 10,000 spreaders.


200 can turn into 10,000 awfully quick and that could turn into 100,000 even quicker


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1847628 said:


> But that's discrimination!!!


The ill need to infect their fair share.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

How would you like to be on a cruise ship with one of the lab techs from Dallas.

Nothing EVER bad health wise EVER happens on a cruise ship.


----------



## SnowGuy73

http://www.stumbleupon.com/su/1Wn1fb/www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-29613902?ref_src=email


----------



## Green Grass

First page Montrose fire to remove a stuck cat from a tree!


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1847644 said:


> How would you like to be on a cruise ship with one of the lab techs from Dallas.
> 
> Nothing EVER bad health wise EVER happens on a cruise ship.


I'm watching a story on this now. So just think, everyone who works at that Dallas hospital has to put their lives on hold until this all goes away. That's gotta suck.

They just said that the US offered to retrieve the woman off of the ship but Belize wouldn't allow us to use their airport.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1847654 said:


> I'm watching a story on this now. So just think, everyone who works at that Dallas hospital has to put their lives on hold until this all goes away. That's gotta suck.
> 
> They just said that the US offered to retrieve the woman off of the ship but Belize wouldn't allow us to use their airport.


Wait... so there actually is someone on a cruise now? I thought you guys were joking... Unbelievable


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1847658 said:


> Wait... so there actually is someone on a cruise now? I thought you guys were joking... Unbelievable


Were screwed!


----------



## Green Grass

Who would have ever thought that they would let me into Bear Path.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1847661 said:


> Who would have ever thought that they would let me into Bear Path.


You working in there?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1847651 said:


> First page Montrose fire to remove a stuck cat from a tree!


Are you serious?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1847662 said:


> You working in there?


Yeah doing a blow out. I sure couldn't afford to live in here


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1847663 said:


> Are you serious?


Couldn't make that up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1847654 said:


> I'm watching a story on this now. So just think, everyone who works at that Dallas hospital has to put their lives on hold until this all goes away. That's gotta suck.
> 
> They just said that the US offered to retrieve the woman off of the ship but Belize wouldn't allow us to use their airport.


So Belize can close their airport, to the US, or apparently anyone else, but the US can't, because our aid workers won't go help.

How about we funnel aid workers through an island, make them stay there for 21 days, in their own room, and then let them in the US??


----------



## qualitycut

My excuse this winter when people call and ask why they havent been plowed yet is i have ebola.


----------



## qualitycut

Think we are going to mow out two townhomes next week and mulch up whats fallen and shoot them towards the woods.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1847673 said:


> My excuse this winter when people call and ask why they havent been plowed yet is i have ebola.


They will have forgotten about it by then.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1847667 said:


> Yeah doing a blow out. I sure couldn't afford to live in here


O ok.

I was going to say I had a few drives in there.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1847678 said:


> They will have forgotten about it by then.


Lets hope we've all been able to forget it by then.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1847680 said:


> O ok.
> 
> I was going to say I had a few drives in there.


They let you in there! No wonder they didn't have a problem with me.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1847599 said:


> Misha is in on 9 this morning.....
> 
> Kind of freaky looking.


Never seen her


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1847606 said:


> Chin fil a voted best fast food restaurant.


Chinese? Never heard of it.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1847610 said:


> It's already here... no point now... The 200 people on that flight could already be spreading it...


True but, will slow the spread.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1847633 said:


> The ill need to infect their fair share.


Keep it away from Minnesota


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1847668 said:


> Couldn't make that up


Only in Wright County


----------



## CityGuy

51 and mostly cloudy


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1847691 said:


> Chinese? Never heard of it.


:laughing:

I love chick fil a on days I'm hungover.


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1847697 said:


> :laughing:
> 
> I love chick fil a on days I'm hungover.


Is that the kfc want a be? In MG


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1847698 said:


> Is that the kfc want a be? In MG


Way better than kfc


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1847701 said:


> Way better than kfc


True.........


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1847063 said:


> I was busy!!!!


going to be working on mine this weekendThumbs Up


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1847473 said:


> Won't be long before Hamel gets his wish.
> 
> http://www.startribune.com/local/west/279164891.html
> 
> Victoria.....
> 
> Healthier quarters sought
> 
> Victoria, whose population has more than doubled since 2000 to about 8,300, has outgrown its current City Hall and public works buildings, O'Connor said. City Hall also has had mold problems and earlier this year had to wall off part of its office space because of a petroleum smell coming up from the floor.
> 
> "It's one thing not to like a building, quite another when it's potentially unhealthy," O'Connor said. The building will be demolished and paved over to provide more parking downtown after the new City Hall is finished, he said.
> 
> The current public works building probably will be used for storing maintenance equipment after the new facility is complete, O'Connor said. The city bought a 10-acre site for the public works building and traded land parcels with Hartman to get the new City Hall site.
> 
> Terry Hartman said that his firm expects to build a 12,000-square-foot commercial building on the site it received in the land trade. He said his firm is having discussions with some potential tenants.


This is near me. I wondered what was being built.



MNPLOWCO;1847596 said:


> Nice dry leaves yesterday. Should be good today as well.
> SKID TIRES
> All of you in the "know". My skid tires are so bald that air is actually getting INTO the tires!
> Need advise on the best overall tire. Would love to have Wolf Paws for winter, BUT, I need a year round tire.
> I need soft enough for snow/ ice winter, but not too soft where I burn them off in 200 hours in the summer.
> Going on an S300. Suggestions? Tread patterns etc.


Lifemaster these ones. http://www.tiresdirect.net/SOLIDEAL-SKZ-Lifemaster-C920.aspx



Green Grass;1847651 said:


> First page Montrose fire to remove a stuck cat from a tree!


We had a call for a cat in a tree last week. We couldn't get it. It was 35' up in a skinny pine. It had been up for 2 days. Told them to call a tree company the next morning.



qualitycut;1847701 said:


> Way better than kfc


True. Popeyes is good also.


----------



## banonea

snowman55;1847384 said:


> Sleeping quarters? I got a couch in my office ,2 in the break room and a few more spread around the shop.All this new equipment? Did the city grow that much. Government makes me sick!!! Show a" need" and it will
> Steal from the citizens to fund it. Budgets are based on how much they can spend not on what service "must " be provided. Those are my trucks owned and paid for by citizens and I say park every fing one outside except the one 18 mechanics are "workin" on.


Who sleeps when it snows'''' not this guy or the rest of my guysThumbs Up we run 90mph till it is done, then sleep


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1847701 said:


> Way better than kfc


Yes! It's a restaurant of its own style pretty much. Popeyes is the one similar to KFC, I'm not a fan of either one actually.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I like this story....if only for the first paragraph....

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...unding-that-could-have-gone-to-ebola-vaccine/

The National Institutes of Health (NIH) has spent more than $39 million on obese lesbians, origami condoms, texting drunks, and dozens of other projects that could have been scrapped in favor of developing an Ebola vaccine.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1847717 said:


> I like this story....if only for the first paragraph....
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...unding-that-could-have-gone-to-ebola-vaccine/
> 
> The National Institutes of Health (NIH) has spent more than $39 million on obese lesbians, origami condoms, texting drunks, and dozens of other projects that could have been scrapped in favor of developing an Ebola vaccine.


Wow, that article is showing prime examples of waste. Borderline theft of taxpayers money. I'm sure those examples are just a drop in the bucket.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1847717 said:


> I like this story....if only for the first paragraph....
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...unding-that-could-have-gone-to-ebola-vaccine/
> 
> The National Institutes of Health (NIH) has spent more than $39 million on obese lesbians, origami condoms, texting drunks, and dozens of other projects that could have been scrapped in favor of developing an Ebola vaccine.


Well who wants obese lesbians?


----------



## qualitycut

Sure feels like fall today


----------



## Green Grass

I stepped in dog poop!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IDST

exciting night in SLP. my neighbor had to pull his gun on a guy beating on his girlfriend. He stopped with her and started coming at him and his wife.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1847724 said:


> Well who wants obese lesbians?


Depends....morbidly? ?? Probably not. Candy coated??? Mmaayyyyybe???


----------



## cbservicesllc

jagext;1847727 said:


> exciting night in SLP. my neighbor had to pull his gun on a guy beating on his girlfriend. He stopped with her and started coming at him and his wife.


Did he shoot???


----------



## ryde307

jagext;1847727 said:


> exciting night in SLP. my neighbor had to pull his gun on a guy beating on his girlfriend. He stopped with her and started coming at him and his wife.


This is why more people need to carry. If say 75% of the population was, I don't think you would see random attacks. You wouldn't know who was ready to defend themselves.


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;1847733 said:


> This is why more people need to carry. If say 75% of the population was, I don't think you would see random attacks. You wouldn't know who was ready to defend themselves.


This.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1847686 said:


> They let you in there! No wonder they didn't have a problem with me.


Been in there for years.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1847691 said:


> Chinese? Never heard of it.


Suppose to be chick fil a.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1847701 said:


> Way better than kfc


This.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

Avoid Anoka... some cafe is up North of the Mississippi bridge on 169... looks like a pedestrian may have been hit...


----------



## SSS Inc.

cv inspectors set up by Ziegler on 101 in Shakopee.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1847739 said:


> Avoid Anoka... some cafe is up North of the Mississippi bridge on 169... looks like a pedestrian may have been hit...


Anoka chicks, nothing but trouble.

Especially the red heads!


----------



## BossPlow614

I know this has been asked before but how many services do y'all base for a 1" trigger for the season? Commercial, salt is extra so that won't need to be factored in.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1847741 said:


> cv inspectors set up by Ziegler on 101 in Shakopee.


Oh boy!......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Well, on calling it a week. 

Heading to the farm for the afternoon.


----------



## IDST

he did not have to shoot. guy quit coming at him threw his hands in the air and took off running. Buddy said if his hands went near his pockets it would of been a bad outcome. He was about 30 feet away when he started running.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Where is the DOT when this is around


----------



## Greenery

BossPlow614;1847745 said:


> I know this has been asked before but how many services do y'all base for a 1" trigger for the season? Commercial, salt is extra so that won't need to be factored in.


I think some consider that # to be private as it takes some years of operating to establish an average.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1847751 said:


> Where is the DOT when this is around


Is that sentence to service?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1847753 said:


> Is that sentence to service?


Looks like it so that makes it ok


----------



## Green Grass

Hamel must be actually pretending to work.


----------



## Greenery

Or busy lobbying the council.

Probably tripped on a crack.


----------



## Green Grass

Greenery;1847759 said:


> Or busy lobbying the council.
> 
> Probably tripped on a crack.


Water dripped on his head and messed up his hair.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1847761 said:


> Water dripped on his head and messed up his hair.


Or hes napping on the floor because they dont have beds and its to cold to go out and start the trucks


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1847763 said:


> Or hes napping on the floor because they dont have beds and its to cold to go out and start the trucks


I bet the trucks won't start with how cold it is.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1847753 said:


> Is that sentence to service?


Yep and they just get away with it but we would be screwed by the dot


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1847767 said:


> Yep and they just get away with it but we would be screwed by the dot


Not commercial or for profit.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jagext;1847750 said:


> he did not have to shoot. guy quit coming at him threw his hands in the air and took off running. Buddy said if his hands went near his pockets it would of been a bad outcome. He was about 30 feet away when he started running.


Freaky... glad he didn't have to...


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1847726 said:


> I stepped in dog poop!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hate when that happens.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1847767 said:


> Yep and they just get away with it but we would be screwed by the dot


Not only that... but do you know they do single family residentials too? For like $10 or $15 per time!!! Mow and Snow


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1847758 said:


> Hamel must be actually pretending to work.


Nope. Laying low. Someone irritated me last night.
Not you sss. I like having logical discussions with you.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1847778 said:


> Not only that... but do you know they do single family residentials too? For like $10 or $15 per time!!! Mow and Snow


What? I never knew that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1847755 said:


> Looks like it so that makes it ok


That's my thoughts.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1847779 said:


> Nope. Laying low. Someone irritated me last night.
> Not you sss. I like having logical discussions with you.


Green can give you a hug Sunday


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1847782 said:


> Green can give you a hug Sunday


No hugs! But we can lite some stuff on fire.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1847780 said:


> What? I never knew that.


In Hennepin County they do...


----------



## snowman55

So sorry hamel. Didn't know you were so sensitive. You post daily about how lazy and ineffective goverent employees are.


----------



## CityGuy

Hey snowguy you lurking around?


----------



## CityGuy

53 and cloudy


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1847783 said:


> No hugs! But we can lite some stuff on fire.


I am ready to be an arsonist.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1847801 said:


> Hey snowguy you lurking around?


He got put out to pasture


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1847803 said:


> I am ready to be an arsonist.


Late start on Sunday


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;1847708 said:


> This is near me. I wondered what was being built.
> 
> Lifemaster these ones. http://www.tiresdirect.net/SOLIDEAL-SKZ-Lifemaster-C920.aspx
> 
> We had a call for a cat in a tree last week. We couldn't get it. It was 35' up in a skinny pine. It had been up for 2 days. Told them to call a tree company the next morning.
> 
> True. Popeyes is good also.


Is there a popeyes in mn? Tried it years ago near Chicago and love the food.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1847804 said:


> He got put out to pasture


Got bad news regarding this morning's post. Want to make sure he is around to see it as I share.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1847805 said:


> Late start on Sunday


9 for setup and 10 for light if I remember correctly.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1847774 said:


> Not commercial or for profit.


Non of us make a profit we all got new trucks lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1847804 said:


> He got put out to pasture


:laughing: Sure seemed like a cranky old bas×÷=% last night, that's for sure.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1847778 said:


> Not only that... but do you know they do single family residentials too? For like $10 or $15 per time!!! Mow and Snow


Really? I never knew that!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Connecticut patient is negative on ebola.

Problem with this time of year, you wonder how many people with a fever run to the hospital with a flu, and just say they've been to Africa so they will get the hype and work over rather than get the "take this Z-pac and call us in two weeks".


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1847809 said:


> Got bad news regarding this morning's post. Want to make sure he is around to see it as I share.


Will check back later. This afternoon has taken an emotional toll on alot of people in the public works department.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So far we still only have two health care workers that tested positive that caught it here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1847817 said:


> Will check back later. This afternoon has taken an emotional toll on alot of people in the public works department.


Must have a vote going before the council to double the size of PW.


----------



## Greenery

Hamelfire;1847779 said:


> Nope. Laying low. Someone irritated me last night.
> Not you sss. I like having logical discussions with you.


Weird, it seems to me they were both saying the same thing for the most part.. maybe SSS is just prettier. Dunno


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1847810 said:


> 9 for setup and 10 for light if I remember correctly.


Yeah I might get to sleep till 7:30


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1847806 said:


> Is there a popeyes in mn? Tried it years ago near Chicago and love the food.


Brooklyn Park... make sure you pack heat...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1847818 said:


> So far we still only have two health care workers that tested positive that caught it here.


Really hope it stays that way...


----------



## qualitycut

Sss lied nicole Curtis did have a swim suit on.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1847801 said:


> Hey snowguy you lurking around?


What up dude?


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1847825 said:


> Brooklyn Park... make sure you pack heat...


Richfield also


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1847813 said:


> :laughing: Sure seemed like a cranky old bas×÷=% last night, that's for sure.


Why is this?...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1847832 said:


> Why is this?...


He and 3S were giving Hamel a hard time. Hamel was complaining they need more room to park trucks inside, that their roof leaks.

Kinda got some guys riled up.


----------



## ryde307

Hamelfire;1847806 said:


> Is there a popeyes in mn? Tried it years ago near Chicago and love the food.


Uptown was the original I think but now they are taking over some KFC spots. One in Eden Prairie


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Who would have thought there were so many people waiting in line at Discount Tire at 4 pm on a Friday??? 

Don't they have drinking to do?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1847829 said:


> What up dude?


Going to fire up the lap top. Give me a minute or 2.


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;1847828 said:


> Sss lied nicole Curtis did have a swim suit on.


To be fair I think he said they hinted at it but it never actually happened.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1847836 said:


> Who would have thought there were so many people waiting in line at Discount Tire at 4 pm on a Friday???
> 
> Don't they have drinking to do?


Cold and gloomy today.Got them thinking about winter tires.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1847835 said:


> Uptown was the original I think but now they are taking over some KFC spots. One in Eden Prairie


There is a Popeyes in **** Rapids and Maplewood as well.

Couple of the other KFCs in the north metro have moved to a Louisiana Poor Boys or something like that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1847834 said:


> He and 3S were giving Hamel a hard time. Hamel was complaining they need more room to park trucks inside, that their roof leaks.
> 
> Kinda got some guys riled up.


Oh, but I was the one he was referring to as being put out to pasture so I was confused.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1847839 said:


> To be fair I think he said they hinted at it but it never actually happened.


Well she was, just watched it. I think my buddy bought a snow bucket or two from tour auction. I totally missed it, looking for one myself.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1847836 said:


> Who would have thought there were so many people waiting in line at Discount Tire at 4 pm on a Friday???
> 
> Don't they have drinking to do?


Must be something up... last couple hours I have seen a ton of pickups with plows on and City trucks with plows on... very odd...


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1847838 said:


> Going to fire up the lap top. Give me a minute or 2.


The post this morning regarding the child in the water.

This child is 5 years old. He is the son of our equipment manager in charge of the mechanics. They were out hunting and the father got off the boat to tie it up and lost his grip on the rope. The boat and child floated away from the shore due to the stronger winds. The father jumped in trying to catch the boat and was unable too keep up and the temperature. He swam back to shore and was able to get the attention of some other duck hunters in the area. They were able to make their way to the boat and attempted to make a rescue. During the rescue attempt the child slipped and hit his head on one of the boats. Thus the child ended up in the water and went below. The hunters made an attempt to search for the boy but were unsucsessful. FD and PD arrived and were able to locate the child rather quickly and then started CPR. 
Both father and son are in the hospital. The father is suffering from severe hypothermia. The son is clinging to life as of 1400.

It is touch and go with the child at this time.

We had an all city emergency meeting and were told this, this afternoon. The shop had a very somber feeling to it this afternoon as the father is one of ours and we are all one big family.


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;1847844 said:


> Well she was, just watched it. I think my buddy bought a snow bucket or two from tour auction. I totally missed it, looking for one myself.


Did he come look at them? One is in alot better shape than the other.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1847845 said:


> Must be something up... last couple hours I have seen a ton of pickups with plows on and City trucks with plows on... very odd...


They must have all saw Unit's gsflr oct 31 post and know what it means.

Unlike anyone here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1847848 said:


> The post this morning regarding the child in the water.
> 
> This child is 5 years old. He is the son of our equipment manager in charge of the mechanics. They were out hunting and the father got off the boat to tie it up and lost his grip on the rope. The boat and child floated away from the shore due to the stronger winds. The father jumped in trying to catch the boat and was unable too keep up and the temperature. He swam back to shore and was able to get the attention of some other duck hunters in the area. They were able to make their way to the boat and attempted to make a rescue. During the rescue attempt the child slipped and hit his head on one of the boats. Thus the child ended up in the water and went below. The hunters made an attempt to search for the boy but were unsucsessful. FD and PD arrived and were able to locate the child rather quickly and then started CPR.
> Both father and son are in the hospital. The father is suffering from severe hypothermia. The son is clinging to life as of 1400.
> 
> It is touch and go with the child at this time.
> 
> We had an all city emergency meeting and were told this, this afternoon. The shop had a very somber feeling to it this afternoon as the father is one of ours and we are all one big family.


Thanks for the update.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1847848 said:


> The post this morning regarding the child in the water.
> 
> This child is 5 years old. He is the son of our equipment manager in charge of the mechanics. They were out hunting and the father got off the boat to tie it up and lost his grip on the rope. The boat and child floated away from the shore due to the stronger winds. The father jumped in trying to catch the boat and was unable too keep up and the temperature. He swam back to shore and was able to get the attention of some other duck hunters in the area. They were able to make their way to the boat and attempted to make a rescue. During the rescue attempt the child slipped and hit his head on one of the boats. Thus the child ended up in the water and went below. The hunters made an attempt to search for the boy but were unsucsessful. FD and PD arrived and were able to locate the child rather quickly and then started CPR.
> Both father and son are in the hospital. The father is suffering from severe hypothermia. The son is clinging to life as of 1400.
> 
> It is touch and go with the child at this time.
> 
> We had an all city emergency meeting and were told this, this afternoon. The shop had a very somber feeling to it this afternoon as the father is one of ours and we are all one big family.


Very very sad. Hope everything turns out for the best


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1847848 said:


> The post this morning regarding the child in the water.
> 
> This child is 5 years old. He is the son of our equipment manager in charge of the mechanics. They were out hunting and the father got off the boat to tie it up and lost his grip on the rope. The boat and child floated away from the shore due to the stronger winds. The father jumped in trying to catch the boat and was unable too keep up and the temperature. He swam back to shore and was able to get the attention of some other duck hunters in the area. They were able to make their way to the boat and attempted to make a rescue. During the rescue attempt the child slipped and hit his head on one of the boats. Thus the child ended up in the water and went below. The hunters made an attempt to search for the boy but were unsucsessful. FD and PD arrived and were able to locate the child rather quickly and then started CPR.
> Both father and son are in the hospital. The father is suffering from severe hypothermia. The son is clinging to life as of 1400.
> 
> It is touch and go with the child at this time.
> 
> We had an all city emergency meeting and were told this, this afternoon. The shop had a very somber feeling to it this afternoon as the father is one of ours and we are all one big family.


Jesus... how sad... hoping for the best


----------



## TKLAWN

$17 dollars how's that?


----------



## Camden

Man that's terrible news. No life jacket on the kid?


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1847858 said:


> Man that's terrible news. No life jacket on the kid?


It did not sound like he had it on at the time. Details are a little sketchy yet and are going through several people to get to us.


----------



## SnowGuy73

According to the carver county sheriff the boy has died.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1847861 said:


> According to the carver county sheriff the boy has died.


Unreal........

Very sad.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1847861 said:


> According to the carver county sheriff the boy has died.


http://m.swnewsmedia.com/chaska_herald/news/public_safety/article_91fefacd-ce0f-5084-99cf-b6378fafb5d2.html?mode=jqm


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1847863 said:


> http://m.swnewsmedia.com/chaska_herald/news/public_safety/article_91fefacd-ce0f-5084-99cf-b6378fafb5d2.html?mode=jqm


Copy and paste... My phone sucks!


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1847849 said:


> Did he come look at them? One is in alot better shape than the other.


Idk, he did say he was there one day and looked at your deere loader.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Why would someone have a 5 year old out, in a boat, in 35ish degree weather, in the dark, with no life vest on?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1847864 said:


> Copy and paste... My phone sucks!


It's the site. Sometimes you can click, sometimes it's a paste.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1847866 said:


> Why would someone have a 5 year old out, in a boat, in 35ish degree weather, in the dark, with no life vest on?


I don't know. Like I said details were were very sketchy to us and had gone through lots of people to get to us. It sounded to me like they had just gotten to their spot to hunt but, the link snow put up says different.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1847843 said:


> Oh, but I was the one he was referring to as being put out to pasture so I was confused.


You said you where going to the farm


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1847873 said:


> You said you where going to the farm


Yup, we are here.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1847875 said:


> Yup, we are here.


Figured she was putting you out to pasture


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1847882 said:


> Figured she was putting you out to pasture


Haha.

Nope, needed corn and to change the cards in the trail cameras.


----------



## SSS Inc.

snowman55;1847533 said:


> Since your the grammar police:board·er noun \ˈbȯr-dər\
> 
> : a person who pays to live and have daily meals at another person's house or at a school
> 
> : a person who uses a snowboard


That's funny^^^


LwnmwrMan22;1847551 said:


> Should be "you're" :laughing:


Funnier yet.??


MNPLOWCO;1847596 said:


> Nice dry leaves yesterday. Should be good today as well.
> SKID TIRES
> All of you in the "know". My skid tires are so bald that air is actually getting INTO the tires!
> Need advise on the best overall tire. Would love to have Wolf Paws for winter, BUT, I need a year round tire.
> I need soft enough for snow/ ice winter, but not too soft where I burn them off in 200 hours in the summer.
> Going on an S300. Suggestions? Tread patterns etc.


When you get new tires I will take the old ones. We get them re-capped and are always looking for casings. Anyone with 12.5-16 tires I will take them if the sidewalls are decent.



banonea;1847713 said:


> Who sleeps when it snows'''' not this guy or the rest of my guysThumbs Up we run 90mph till it is done, then sleep


We go about 85mph but also don't rest. 


SnowGuy73;1847746 said:


> Oh boy!......


I forgot what this post was about. 


Greenery;1847759 said:


> Or busy lobbying the council.
> 
> Probably tripped on a crack.





qualitycut;1847763 said:


> Or hes napping on the floor because they dont have beds and its to cold to go out and start the trucks





Green Grass;1847764 said:


> I bet the trucks won't start with how cold it is.


You guys are a$$es


Hamelfire;1847779 said:


> Nope. Laying low. Someone irritated me last night.
> Not you sss. I like having logical discussions with you.


I'm sure I irritated you. I've never been a person that withholds an opinion. I'm ok with it if you are. 


snowman55;1847800 said:


> So sorry hamel. Didn't know you were so sensitive. You post daily about how lazy and ineffective goverent employees are.


I kinda had the same thought. 


Hamelfire;1847817 said:


> Will check back later. This afternoon has taken an emotional toll on alot of people in the public works department.


Now I'm curious.



Greenery;1847821 said:


> Weird, it seems to me they were both saying the same thing for the most part.. maybe SSS is just prettier. Dunno


Its hard to get mad at someone with a face like this. 


qualitycut;1847828 said:


> Sss lied nicole Curtis did have a swim suit on.


Not in the episode I watched. She was pushed into the pool with a dress on! I swear!!!!!!!!


LwnmwrMan22;1847834 said:


> He and 3S were giving Hamel a hard time. Hamel was complaining they need more room to park trucks inside, that their roof leaks.
> 
> Kinda got some guys riled up.





ryde307;1847835 said:


> Uptown was the original I think but now they are taking over some KFC spots. One in Eden Prairie


Bloomington has one on Lyndale, Richfield on 66th St. as well as Bass Lk road area and Broadway.



ryde307;1847839 said:


> To be fair I think he said they hinted at it but it never actually happened.


Thank you.



qualitycut;1847844 said:


> Well she was, just watched it. I think my buddy bought a snow bucket or two from tour auction. I totally missed it, looking for one myself.


No way, She was wearing a dress! I think Hamel was watching too that night.


TKLAWN;1847856 said:


> $17 dollars how's that?


Too low. $21.00


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1847890 said:


> That's funny^^^
> 
> Funnier yet.??
> 
> When you get new tires I will take the old ones. We get them re-capped and are always looking for casings. Anyone with 12.5-16 tires I will take them if the sidewalls are decent.
> 
> We go about 85mph but also don't rest.
> 
> I forgot what this post was about.
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are a$$es
> 
> I'm sure I irritated you. I've never been a person that withholds an opinion. I'm ok with it if you are.
> 
> I kinda had the same thought.
> 
> Now I'm curious.
> 
> Its hard to get mad at someone with a face like this.
> 
> Not in the episode I watched. She was pushed into the pool with a dress on! I swear!!!!!!!!
> 
> Bloomington has one on Lyndale, Richfield on 66th St. as well as Bass Lk road area and Broadway.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> No way, She was wearing a dress! I think Hamel was watching too that night.
> 
> Too low. $21.00


Cripes, you musta been off at 3 today to work on that quote for 2-3 hours.


----------



## SnowGuy73

What a beautiful night out.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1847898 said:


> Cripes, you musta been off at 3 today to work on that quote for 2-3 hours.


I had to read everything so I might as well respond to a few. Got home at five and it only took two beers to complete. Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1847904 said:


> I had to read everything so I might as well respond to a few. Got home at five and it only took two beers to complete. Thumbs Up


About 2 min into it she was taking swimming lessons.


----------



## qualitycut

Any equipment auctions coming up?


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1847898 said:


> Cripes, you musta been off at 3 today to work on that quote for 2-3 hours.


Why do you think he can't remember what some of the posts are about.


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;1847908 said:


> Any equipment auctions coming up?


They go in groups. Next group will be in late Nov early December. Ritchie Brothers, Iray, Wayne Pike, Fahey, Ect.. There are always online ones Iron Planet, Purple wave, 4bid, k-bid, Ect..


----------



## ryde307

There will also be a sale soon from one of the areas large players in the landscape industry I believe.


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;1847920 said:


> There will also be a sale soon from one of the areas large players in the landscape industry I believe.


The one we talked about or a different one?


----------



## ryde307

Green Grass;1847922 said:


> The one we talked about or a different one?


Yes that one. I know a bit more about it now.


----------



## ryde307

Since we are on the topic of auctions, I have a poll or wondering a few things. Curious who buys from online auctions, Why do you or don't you, if you do or did what types of things would you buy, also do you or would you sell items in an online auction?


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;1847927 said:


> Yes that one. I know a bit more about it now.


Do you do sub work for them in the winter?


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1847929 said:


> Since we are on the topic of auctions, I have a poll or wondering a few things. Curious who buys from online auctions, Why do you or don't you, if you do or did what types of things would you buy, also do you or would you sell items in an online auction?


Is someone thinking of starting one?


----------



## Drakeslayer

ryde307;1847920 said:


> There will also be a sale soon from one of the areas large players in the landscape industry I believe.


Walker Texas ******!!!!!


----------



## ryde307

Green Grass;1847931 said:


> Do you do sub work for them in the winter?


No, I know people who do.


----------



## qualitycut

Got a response on a renewal letter from plowing saying we never got all the snow off the driveway and were never on time. She has 2 huge dips in her drive that are about a foot deep as well as smaller dips all over.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1847929 said:


> Since we are on the topic of auctions, I have a poll or wondering a few things. Curious who buys from online auctions, Why do you or don't you, if you do or did what types of things would you buy, also do you or would you sell items in an online auction?


Just eBay for me and most of that stuff isn't industry related.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1847920 said:


> There will also be a sale soon from one of the areas large players in the landscape industry I believe.


Downsizing, replacement, or going under?


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1847937 said:


> Just eBay for me and most of that stuff isn't industry related.


Things that come in unmarked boxes? Lol


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1847940 said:


> Things that come in unmarked boxes? Lol


You know it!


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1847940 said:


> Things that come in unmarked boxes? Lol


Dang you beat me to it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1847936 said:


> Got a response on a renewal letter from plowing saying we never got all the snow off the driveway and were never on time. She has 2 huge dips in her drive that are about a foot deep as well as smaller dips all over.


I always thought you did a bang up job for me quality.

Pretty much everyone that plowed for me last year did a bang up job.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1847945 said:


> I always thought you did a bang up job for me quality.
> 
> Pretty much everyone that plowed for me last year did a bang up job.


Or just Banged stuff


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1847949 said:


> Or just Banged stuff


No gf always asks though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ryde -

Here is a picute of the tractor pulling bushes. The one with the blade on that we use for sidewalk work.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1847951 said:


> No gf always asks though.


That you banged stuff? Or her??


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1847907 said:


> About 2 min into it she was taking swimming lessons.


I missed that one. This was the pool behind the new house she was working at on Summit Ave. I will have to check on demand for this one you speak of. 


ryde307;1847929 said:


> Since we are on the topic of auctions, I have a poll or wondering a few things. Curious who buys from online auctions, Why do you or don't you, if you do or did what types of things would you buy, also do you or would you sell items in an online auction?


We buy at all types of auctions including the likes of k-bid etc. The online ones we bid with extreme caution. I have explained before we had an incident where we stopped bidding and someone else got the truck we thought. Next morning kb called me trying to get me to buy it at my final price. I got the guy to admit that they bid against people all the time. We ended up buying the truck directly from the seller as that was the only way I would do it. I know they bid the price up all time and to me that's not a real auction. The municipalities that sell on there won't take too kindly to that tactic so we gravitate towards those auctions. Not sure if they did that on your sales but its pretty obvious when they do. They always come in late bid it up fast and usually aren't the winner. Purple wave have heard will absolutely not do any of that crap.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1847933 said:


> Is someone thinking of starting one?


Do we have a David Hester on our hands? Yuuuuuppp!!!


----------



## snowman55

Terrible news hamel. Raises lots of questions.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;1847959 said:


> Terrible news hamel? Raises lots of questions.


One of his coworkers had a kid that drowned this morning in a lake due to uncertain circumstances.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1847955 said:


> I missed that one. This was the pool behind the new house she was working at on Summit Ave. I will have to check on demand for this one you speak of.
> 
> We buy at all types of auctions including the likes of k-bid etc. The online ones we bid with extreme caution. I have explained before we had an incident where we stopped bidding and someone else got the truck we thought. Next morning kb called me trying to get me to buy it at my final price. I got the guy to admit that they bid against people all the time. We ended up buying the truck directly from the seller as that was the only way I would do it. I know they bid the price up all time and to me that's not a real auction. The municipalities that sell on there won't take too kindly to that tactic so we gravitate towards those auctions. Not sure if they did that on your sales but its pretty obvious when they do. They always come in late bid it up fast and usually aren't the winner. Purple wave have heard will absolutely not do any of that crap.


It was that one, it may just have been a sports bra but still.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1847960 said:


> One of his coworkers had a kid that drowned this morning in a lake due to uncertain circumstances.


I must have missed that connection.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1847963 said:


> It was that one, it may just have been a sports bra but still.


I swear she was in a dress. Still fun to watch but no swim suit, sports bra etc. I need to watch it again now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Oh wait, I can't because comcast sucks and I've been on hold for 20 minutes.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1847965 said:


> I must have missed that connection.


To the conversation?

Don't think there is one really, just that he had bad news about someone he knows.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1847969 said:


> To the conversation?
> 
> Don't think there is one really, just that he had bad news about someone he knows.


I read that he had bad news, I also read about the kid. I didn't realize they were related.


----------



## Green Grass

How do you tell your wife her dinner was so bad it plugged the sink.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1847978 said:


> How do you tell your wife her dinner was so bad it plugged the sink.


By plugging the toilet?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1847974 said:


> I read that he had bad news, I also read about the kid. I didn't realize they were related.


He didn't have anything besides that. Sure he's probably feeling bad for the guy, all nervous / sad from expecting his own kid.


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;1847955 said:


> I missed that one. This was the pool behind the new house she was working at on Summit Ave. I will have to check on demand for this one you speak of.
> 
> We buy at all types of auctions including the likes of k-bid etc. The online ones we bid with extreme caution. I have explained before we had an incident where we stopped bidding and someone else got the truck we thought. Next morning kb called me trying to get me to buy it at my final price. I got the guy to admit that they bid against people all the time. We ended up buying the truck directly from the seller as that was the only way I would do it. I know they bid the price up all time and to me that's not a real auction. The municipalities that sell on there won't take too kindly to that tactic so we gravitate towards those auctions. Not sure if they did that on your sales but its pretty obvious when they do. They always come in late bid it up fast and usually aren't the winner. Purple wave have heard will absolutely not do any of that crap.


I responded on my phone but It didn't show up.
We do not bid ours up but it happens. It is easy to see on alot of auctions. With the new software it's even easier. The only time we have had something self bid on was when there is a reserve. I believe it is something with the software but kbid can't do reserves. So if there is one is disclosed in the description and would be bid to that point if it gets close. If not it is let go and the bidder is notified that the reserve was not met. 
There are things about k-bid I do and don't like. It is always wise to inspect items if possible. Even with some of our stuff in the past we do not write the descriptions and how I interpret the condition and how someone else does can be very different.
It can be a quick way to liquidate items or in the case of our 550 it wasn't selling on CL. Put it on Kbid and it sold for more than we were asking on CL. All it takes is 2 people wanting the same thing.
It can also be a good way t move alot of stuff you may not use anymore. Alot of times people do not realize how much stuff they are sitting on and it can be a quick way to clean house and get some money. The auction that was with ours was for a bunch of block and brick. It is all left over from jobs and overstock. All stuff that would have been dumped to clean house. The guy that sold it made a couple grand selling it off.
We buy and sell alot of stuff from auctions, private party or wherever else. I'm usually happy to buy almost anything for a good deal.
I was asking because at some point I would like to start one. Take the things people like and the "good" things from others to make a better site.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1847968 said:


> Oh wait, I can't because comcast sucks and I've been on hold for 20 minutes.


A little preview, they dont a show a lot but enough to get your imagination going.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1847979 said:


> By plugging the toilet?


no by simply rinsing off the dish's.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1847978 said:


> How do you tell your wife her dinner was so bad it plugged the sink.


After about two years of marriage I quit lying about the dinners. If it sucks I will tell her straight up so I don't have to see it again. The kids and I seem to like the same stuff so that helps when the whole family isn't eating it.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1847993 said:


> After about two years of marriage I quit lying about the dinners. If it sucks I will tell her straight up so I don't have to see it again. The kids and I seem to like the same stuff so that helps when the whole family isn't eating it.


She knew I didn't like it.


----------



## snowman55

Honesty even when she asks the FAT question. Long haul it's too mulch work any other way


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1847985 said:


> A little preview, they dont a show a lot but enough to get your imagination going.


Yeah baby! What I saw was a totally staged push into the water in a dress(No goggles involved). Maybe this was the next episode?? I didn't get to see this weeks, thanks to Comcast for screwing up all my favorite channels!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1847938 said:


> Downsizing, replacement, or going under?


Also curious on this one...


----------



## SSS Inc.

snowman55;1847996 said:


> Honesty even when she asks the FAT question. Long haul it's too mulch work any other way


I agree. Thumbs Up


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1847938 said:


> Downsizing, replacement, or going under?


none of the above.


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;1847929 said:


> Since we are on the topic of auctions, I have a poll or wondering a few things. Curious who buys from online auctions, Why do you or don't you, if you do or did what types of things would you buy, also do you or would you sell items in an online auction?


I'd buy almost anything on an online auction as long as I got to look it over first... some stuff i'd consider sight unseen...


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1847983 said:


> I responded on my phone but It didn't show up.
> We do not bid ours up but it happens. It is easy to see on alot of auctions. With the new software it's even easier. The only time we have had something self bid on was when there is a reserve. I believe it is something with the software but kbid can't do reserves. So if there is one is disclosed in the description and would be bid to that point if it gets close. If not it is let go and the bidder is notified that the reserve was not met.
> There are things about k-bid I do and don't like. It is always wise to inspect items if possible. Even with some of our stuff in the past we do not write the descriptions and how I interpret the condition and how someone else does can be very different.
> It can be a quick way to liquidate items or in the case of our 550 it wasn't selling on CL. Put it on Kbid and it sold for more than we were asking on CL. All it takes is 2 people wanting the same thing.
> It can also be a good way t move alot of stuff you may not use anymore. Alot of times people do not realize how much stuff they are sitting on and it can be a quick way to clean house and get some money. The auction that was with ours was for a bunch of block and brick. It is all left over from jobs and overstock. All stuff that would have been dumped to clean house. The guy that sold it made a couple grand selling it off.
> We buy and sell alot of stuff from auctions, private party or wherever else. I'm usually happy to buy almost anything for a good deal.
> I was asking because at some point I would like to start one. Take the things people like and the "good" things from others to make a better site.


I have been thinking of selling on there but they sure left a bad tastes in my mouth over the years. As a seller how does it work? Commision etc. etc. etc.

BTW, do you still have your loader for sale. Let me know if you do I might actually find a minute to come take a look.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goldrush is on. Almost forgot.


----------



## snowman55

Thought cb covered the bases? What's the deal? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1847993 said:


> After about two years of marriage I quit lying about the dinners. If it sucks I will tell her straight up so I don't have to see it again. The kids and I seem to like the same stuff so that helps when the whole family isn't eating it.


i'm the same way. but it was before marriage. most stuff is good. the worst was SOS. I did eat a couple times and said no more and we haven't had it since


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1848005 said:


> none of the above.


So why the auction?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1847997 said:


> Yeah baby! What I saw was a totally staged push into the water in a dress(No goggles involved). Maybe this was the next episode?? I didn't get to see this weeks, thanks to Comcast for screwing up all my favorite channels!


This is at around the 7 minute mark of the episode from last week when she gets pulled in by her son.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1848012 said:


> So why the auction?


Liquidation?..


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1848008 said:


> Goldrush is on. Almost forgot.


Yeah baby!


----------



## snowman55

Ok spill it, who's auction and why?


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1848010 said:


> i'm the same way. but it was before marriage. most stuff is good. the worst was SOS. I did eat a couple times and said no more and we haven't had it since


Luckily my wife doesn't make it. Growing up my mom did but I never ate it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

snowman55;1848009 said:


> Thought cb covered the bases? What's the deal? Inquiring minds want to know.


Huh? .......


----------



## Green Grass

snowguy73;1848012 said:


> so why the auction?


sold!.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1848016 said:


> Yeah baby!


I'm choosing beer and bonfire over tv!


----------



## qualitycut

snowman55;1848017 said:


> Ok spill it, who's auction and why?


Thinking lawn ranger


----------



## snowman55

Time and date?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1848013 said:


> This is at around the 7 minute mark of the episode from last week when she gets pulled in by her son.


Quality I am so damn confused now I think I'm going nuts. I will look for it when my on demand is on demand again. When I made mention of it last week the pool part was at the end, I swear! I'd ask my wife but that would just be weird if I told her why I needed to know.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1848021 said:


> sold!.....


To who? Someone local?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1848025 said:


> Quality I am so damn confused now I think I'm going nuts. I will look for it when my on demand is on demand again. When I made mention of it last week the pool part was at the end, I swear! I'd ask my wife but that would just be weird if I told her why I needed to know.


Yea, the episode where they do a bathroom in the pool house and she digs a trench in the mini ex.


----------



## ryde307

snowman55;1848017 said:


> Ok spill it, who's auction and why?


There is no auction 2 different topics. I had an auction on kbid but what green and I were talking about is unrelated.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1848026 said:


> To who? Someone local?


I am just throwing words out there. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1848027 said:


> Yea, the episode where they do a bathroom in the pool house and she digs a trench in the mini ex.


That's the one. Did she maybe go in the pool twice?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1848026 said:


> To who? Someone local?


Brickman.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1848028 said:


> There is no auction 2 different topics. I had an auction on kbid but what green and I were talking about is unrelated.


I guess I assumed when you said sale you meant auction.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1848031 said:


> I am just throwing words out there. :laughing::laughing:


Me too. I'm not sure who's talking about what anymore.


----------



## Camden

You guys watching Gold Rush? That Todd Hoffman is still trying to con people into working for him. He's a piece of work.

Tony bought a dredge, I can't wait to see if he gets it going.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1848040 said:


> You guys watching Gold Rush? That Todd Hoffman is still trying to con people into working for him. He's a piece of work.
> 
> Tony bought a dredge, I can't wait to see if he gets it going.


That dredge looks awesome on the inside. What a neat piece of equipment.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Does the NHL really think I can stay up past 11?


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1848034 said:


> Brickman.....


 truebrown...


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1848050 said:


> Does the NHL really think I can stay up past 11?


I can't


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1848022 said:


> I'm choosing beer and bonfire over tv!


Good call... sounds great!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1848050 said:


> Does the NHL really think I can stay up past 11?


I hate games like this. I thought 8 was late to start


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1848040 said:


> You guys watching Gold Rush? That Todd Hoffman is still trying to con people into working for him. He's a piece of work.
> 
> Tony bought a dredge, I can't wait to see if he gets it going.


Glad all the guys told him to F off... and then dave went with fred dodge and mitch with parker... will be very interesting to see how this dredge goes...


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1848034 said:


> Brickman.....


Reliable....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I passed everything up for PS4. No kids for night #2.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1848067 said:


> I passed everything up for PS4. No kids for night #2.


How do you get so lucky??


----------



## ryde307

Drakeslayer;1848065 said:


> Reliable....


Reliable bought out lawn ranger and it sounds like a done deal. Either way it's interesting. Probably a good thing for the industry in mpls.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1848080 said:


> Reliable bought out lawn ranger and it sounds like a done deal. Either way it's interesting. Probably a good thing for the industry in mpls.


Wow, that's interesting.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Is.that what happens when you get a big time tv ad?


I guess I need to start filming, it's my out.


----------



## Polarismalibu

ryde307;1848080 said:


> Reliable bought out lawn ranger and it sounds like a done deal. Either way it's interesting. Probably a good thing for the industry in mpls.


How much was that deal?


----------



## ryde307

Polarismalibu;1848089 said:


> How much was that deal?


No idea . Just heard lots of rumors. I'm sure people will hear more about it as it moves forward. Maybe someone from reliable watches this site and will tell us. I think about all the people that quit subbing for reliable and went to lawn ranger. Now may be back.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Polarismalibu;1848089 said:


> How much was that deal?


I'm guessing it was just for the accounts and building. Didn't sound like there was much equity involved.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1848050 said:


> Does the NHL really think I can stay up past 11?


I took nap earlier in anticipation of a late night. I'm going to have to catch the 2nd half of Gold Rush tomorrow or whenever it airs again.


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;1848061 said:


> Glad all the guys told him to F off... and then dave went with fred dodge and mitch with parker... will be very interesting to see how this dredge goes...


Did I hear it correctly when they said it could mine $1M in gold every day? Why would you ever stop using it?


----------



## snowman55

What is the revenue of those companies?


----------



## ryde307

Drakeslayer;1848091 said:


> I'm guessing it was just for the accounts and building. Didn't sound like there was much equity involved.


Everything I heard was on this same note. But who knows who reads this. Figured I would leave some out. Sounds like there will be a sale though for equipment. Not sure if auction or what.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1848092 said:


> I took nap earlier in anticipation of a late night. I'm going to have to catch the 2nd half of Gold Rush tomorrow or whenever it airs again.


Wait. You take a nap so you can stay up late to watch the Wild??

Like the 4th game of the season, we're not even in the playoffs yet?


----------



## ryde307

snowman55;1848097 said:


> What is the revenue of those companies?


Lawn ranger I would guess 12-15m reliable got huge in the last couple years. They are owned by an investment firm now I believe. I think they mad a large partnership with a big company in Michigan or Wisconsin last season. I would guess 20m + but I have no idea.


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;1848105 said:


> Lawn ranger I would guess 12-15m reliable got huge in the last couple years. They are owned by an investment firm now I believe. I think they mad a large partnership with a big company in Michigan or Wisconsin last season. I would guess 20m + but I have no idea.


More then any of us I would guess


----------



## Polarismalibu

ryde307;1848105 said:


> Lawn ranger I would guess 12-15m reliable got huge in the last couple years. They are owned by an investment firm now I believe. I think they mad a large partnership with a big company in Michigan or Wisconsin last season. I would guess 20m + but I have no idea.


I saw lawn ranger was 5-10m and reliable was 2.5-5 m before they partnered with whoever


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1848101 said:


> Wait. You take a nap so you can stay up late to watch the Wild??
> 
> Like the 4th game of the season, we're not even in the playoffs yet?


Okay bandwagon guy, wait for the playoffs then start napping for 9p.m. games?????  Its the third game btw......duh.


I'm going to bed.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1848111 said:


> Okay bandwagon guy, wait for the playoffs then start napping for 9p.m. games?????  Its the third game btw......duh.
> 
> 
> I'm going to bed.


me to........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;1848096 said:


> Did I hear it correctly when they said it could mine $1M in gold every day? Why would you ever stop using it?


No. You heard wrong

Its 48,000 per day


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1848101 said:


> Wait. You take a nap so you can stay up late to watch the Wild??
> 
> Like the 4th game of the season, we're not even in the playoffs yet?


Yep. Next to spending time with my daughter, watching sports is probably my favorite thing to do.


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;1848115 said:


> No. You heard wrong
> 
> Its 48,000 per day


Really? I completely missed that number. 48,000 is way less than I'd expect.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1848115 said:


> No. You heard wrong
> 
> Its 48,000 per day


Man that would be nice!


----------



## snowman55

So let me get this straight if I sub for a+ who subs for Rx who subs for reliable who bought ranger who subs for brick man who do I work for, and who ate my peanuts leaving only shells?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Todd got himself a claim


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1848111 said:


> Okay bandwagon guy, wait for the playoffs then start napping for 9p.m. games?????  Its the third game btw......duh.
> 
> 
> I'm going to bed.


Actually, I'll admit I could really care less about the Wild.

I could understand staying up for playoff games, or even game down the stretch to see if you make the playoffs.

But for the 3rd game?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1848118 said:


> Really? I completely missed that number. 48,000 is way less than I'd expect.


That's because you're watching hockey and they just told us that. I think the 1 million number is what he paid for the dredge.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1848123 said:


> Actually, I'll admit I could really care less about the Wild.
> 
> I could understand staying up for playoff games, or even game down the stretch to see if you make the playoffs.
> 
> But for the 3rd game?


They could make team history if they get a shutout tonight


----------



## SSS Inc.

snowman55;1848121 said:


> So let me get this straight if I sub for a+ who subs for Rx who subs for reliable who bought ranger who subs for brick man who do I work for, and who ate my peanuts leaving only shells?


I don't get it either.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ebola!

http://kstp.com/news/stories/s3593966.shtml?cat=1


----------



## Drakeslayer

snowman55;1848121 said:


> So let me get this straight if I sub for a+ who subs for Rx who subs for reliable who bought ranger who subs for brick man who do I work for, and who ate my peanuts leaving only shells?


Doesn't matter. Your still holding the bag:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Polarismalibu

Goalllll!!!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goal!!!!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

snowman55;1848121 said:


> So let me get this straight if I sub for a+ who subs for Rx who subs for reliable who bought ranger who subs for brick man who do I work for, and who ate my peanuts leaving only shells?


Hahahahah!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Norv!........


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1848147 said:


> Norv!........


Did you get cable again?


----------



## Camden

snowman55;1848121 said:


> So let me get this straight if I sub for a+ who subs for Rx who subs for reliable who bought ranger who subs for brick man who do I work for, and who ate my peanuts leaving only shells?


Here's the question I'd like to know the answer to: How do these management companies who don't self-perform ANY of the work get themselves in front of the shot callers at major corporations? I've been lucky enough to get myself in front of two guys at huge businesses who make the final decisions. In both cases I was invited in by a lower level guy who I was already working for.

I couldn't imagine walking into one of those meetings without having any ability to complete the work myself. I don't get it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Fight!......


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1848154 said:


> Fight!......


That was interesting


----------



## Drakeslayer

Camden;1848150 said:


> Here's the question I'd like to know the answer to: How do these management companies who don't self-perform ANY of the work get themselves in front of the shot callers at major corporations? I've been lucky enough to get myself in front of two guys at huge businesses who make the final decisions. In both cases I was invited in by a lower level guy who I was already working for.
> 
> I couldn't imagine walking into one of those meetings without having any ability to complete the work myself. I don't get it.


Pretty sure they say whatever it takes to get the contract. Probably in front of a steak dinner on the expense acct.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1848150 said:


> Here's the question I'd like to know the answer to: How do these management companies who don't self-perform ANY of the work get themselves in front of the shot callers at major corporations? I've been lucky enough to get myself in front of two guys at huge businesses who make the final decisions. In both cases I was invited in by a lower level guy who I was already working for.
> 
> I couldn't imagine walking into one of those meetings without having any ability to complete the work myself. I don't get it.


Easy they see $$$


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1848118 said:


> Really? I completely missed that number. 48,000 is way less than I'd expect.


Yeah he said 340K a week


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1848154 said:


> Fight!......


Who was fighting for the wild?


----------



## cbservicesllc

snowman55;1848121 said:


> So let me get this straight if I sub for a+ who subs for Rx who subs for reliable who bought ranger who subs for brick man who do I work for, and who ate my peanuts leaving only shells?


Yep... it's ridiculous


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1848150 said:


> Here's the question I'd like to know the answer to: How do these management companies who don't self-perform ANY of the work get themselves in front of the shot callers at major corporations? I've been lucky enough to get myself in front of two guys at huge businesses who make the final decisions. In both cases I was invited in by a lower level guy who I was already working for.
> 
> I couldn't imagine walking into one of those meetings without having any ability to complete the work myself. I don't get it.


Smooth talking sales guy...


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;1848163 said:


> Who was fighting for the wild?


Coyle took on Getzlaf. Charlie came to someone's defense and it was awesome because Getzlaf is a big dude.


----------



## ryde307

Camden;1848150 said:


> Here's the question I'd like to know the answer to: How do these management companies who don't self-perform ANY of the work get themselves in front of the shot callers at major corporations? I've been lucky enough to get myself in front of two guys at huge businesses who make the final decisions. In both cases I was invited in by a lower level guy who I was already working for.
> 
> I couldn't imagine walking into one of those meetings without having any ability to complete the work myself. I don't get it.


people seem to run elbows with people on there same level. Big corporations play game with other big ones. If I am target why would I risk anything working withs Joe's plowing? I want to work with someone on a large scale that can handle big business the same way target would. Not to say little guys don't break through but it takes time and in the end all about relationships. If you don't have them buy the people that do. The problem is these people are not cheap and you still have to have the back end to support what they would bring.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Sure testing the penalty kill tonight


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1848148 said:


> Did you get cable again?


Nope, and at a Bon fire. Why?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1848158 said:


> Pretty sure they say whatever it takes to get the contract. Probably in front of a steak dinner on the expense acct.


This........


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1848169 said:


> people seem to run elbows with people on there same level. Big corporations play game with other big ones. If I am target why would I risk anything working withs Joe's plowing? I want to work with someone on a large scale that can handle big business the same way target would. Not to say little guys don't break through but it takes time and in the end all about relationships. If you don't have them buy the people that do. The problem is these people are not cheap and you still have to have the back end to support what they would bring.


This also.


----------



## banonea

Hamelfire;1847848 said:


> The post this morning regarding the child in the water.
> 
> This child is 5 years old. He is the son of our equipment manager in charge of the mechanics. They were out hunting and the father got off the boat to tie it up and lost his grip on the rope. The boat and child floated away from the shore due to the stronger winds. The father jumped in trying to catch the boat and was unable too keep up and the temperature. He swam back to shore and was able to get the attention of some other duck hunters in the area. They were able to make their way to the boat and attempted to make a rescue. During the rescue attempt the child slipped and hit his head on one of the boats. Thus the child ended up in the water and went below. The hunters made an attempt to search for the boy but were unsucsessful. FD and PD arrived and were able to locate the child rather quickly and then started CPR.
> Both father and son are in the hospital. The father is suffering from severe hypothermia. The son is clinging to life as of 1400.
> 
> It is touch and go with the child at this time.
> 
> We had an all city emergency meeting and were told this, this afternoon. The shop had a very somber feeling to it this afternoon as the father is one of ours and we are all one big family.


Prayers to them....


----------



## qualitycut

Geez everyone is getting old, in bed at 11 on a Friday


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1848178 said:


> Geez everyone is getting old, in bed at 11 on a Friday


Getting all the sleep i can. Soon there womt be any to be had.


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1848188 said:


> Getting all the sleep i can. Soon there womt be any to be had.


Ok????????? It doesn't snow everyday in the winter.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Cafe!!!!!!


----------



## Camden

Horrible spacing on that play. 3 guys all within 5' of each other.


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;1848150 said:


> Here's the question I'd like to know the answer to: How do these management companies who don't self-perform ANY of the work get themselves in front of the shot callers at major corporations? I've been lucky enough to get myself in front of two guys at huge businesses who make the final decisions. In both cases I was invited in by a lower level guy who I was already working for.
> 
> I couldn't imagine walking into one of those meetings without having any ability to complete the work myself. I don't get it.


The only way I have done it is by personally knowing someone big in the big business.


----------



## qualitycut

Kuemper will have top 10 play on mhl network


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1848199 said:


> Kuemper will have top 10 play on mhl network


Yep, that was sensational.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Cafe!!!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1848199 said:


> Kuemper will have top 10 play on mhl network


Such a nice save to bad he can't keep doing it


----------



## Camden

Good job 4th line. Yeo needs to stick with the lineup that was working.


----------



## Camden

Dumba needs to get demoted. He's overmatched.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1848206 said:


> Dumba needs to get demoted. He's overmatched.


You keep saying this but remember when I said after the first game


----------



## qualitycut

Looking for a snow bucket and a plow truck if anyone has anything


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1848208 said:


> Looking for a snow bucket and a plow truck if anyone has anything


Yeah me too I need both if those. I'm about to say cafe it and get a new reg cab I can't find anything but junk


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1848211 said:


> Yeah me too I need both if those. I'm about to say cafe it and get a new reg cab I can't find anything but junk


I might be road tripping to Chicago tomorrow, found a truck with 56000 on it. Let me know if you want to road trip. Maybe even party for a night


----------



## SnowGuy73

Delayed about 30 minutes...

Waconia fire has another drowning on parley lake going on now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1848226 said:


> Delayed about 30 minutes...
> 
> Waconia fire has another drowning on parley lake going on now.


One male party found floating face down.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Waconia clear, one to ridgeview.


----------



## SnowGuy73

46° breezy clouds.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Perfect fall morning!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1848226 said:


> Delayed about 30 minutes...
> 
> Waconia fire has another drowning on parley lake going on now.


Are you serious?


----------



## CityGuy

43 and cloudy


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1848239 said:


> Are you serious?


These aren't things I joke about.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1848226 said:


> Delayed about 30 minutes...
> 
> Waconia fire has another drowning on parley lake going on now.


Geez........


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1848244 said:


> These aren't things I joke about.


Call came in about the exact time as yesterday's. Right about 06:25.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1848244 said:


> These aren't things I joke about.


What the .... Is going on out there?


----------



## TKLAWN

Kinda wierd hearing sirens two mornings in a row. Definitely not typical out here.

Keep us posted Snow.


----------



## Green Grass

snowguy73;1848226 said:


> delayed about 30 minutes...
> 
> Waconia fire has another drowning on parley lake going on now.


wow!......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The dad??????????


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1848227 said:


> One male party found floating face down.


Hope the dad didnt decide he was going to go too


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1848207 said:


> You keep saying this but remember when I said after the first game


Yep, you called it right away. I was willing to give him some time because he's so young and probably very nervous.

I was just reading quotes from last night's game and lots of guys took blame for the loss...except for Dumba


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1848259 said:


> Hope the dad didnt decide he was going to go too


That's kind of mine, and others thinking.


----------



## Camden

SnowGuy73;1848226 said:


> Delayed about 30 minutes...
> 
> Waconia fire has another drowning on parley lake going on now.


WTF??? This is crazy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1848254 said:


> Kinda wierd hearing sirens two mornings in a row. Definitely not typical out here.
> 
> Keep us posted Snow.


At this time I know nothing else. Unfortunately, probably has to wait until the paper or the news has a story to get more information.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1848259 said:


> Hope the dad didnt decide he was going to go too


That was my thought too. Really hope it's not true!


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1848213 said:


> I might be road tripping to Chicago tomorrow, found a truck with 56000 on it. Let me know if you want to road trip. Maybe even party for a night


What did you find? I could possibly go


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh oh!!! Take me!!! Take me!!!!

Wait, only after I get this coRd of wood split and loaded and I have to be back by noon tomorrow to haul this wood.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1848276 said:


> Oh oh!!! Take me!!! Take me!!!!
> 
> Wait, only after I get this coRd of wood split and loaded and I have to be back by noon tomorrow to haul this wood.


what happened to not doing wood this year?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Cafe i've seen some stupid cafe during blowouts this morning...


----------



## BossPlow614

ryde307;1848105 said:


> Lawn ranger I would guess 12-15m reliable got huge in the last couple years. They are owned by an investment firm now I believe. I think they mad a large partnership with a big company in Michigan or Wisconsin last season. I would guess 20m + but I have no idea.


They are on the top 100. I believe they hit $27 million. I keep this page open in a tab of my phone's browser for inspiration 

http://www.lawnandlandscape.com/FileUploads/file/2014_top_100.pdf


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1848272 said:


> What did you find? I could possibly go


I dont know if i feel like driving there


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1848276 said:


> Oh oh!!! Take me!!! Take me!!!!
> 
> Wait, only after I get this coRd of wood split and loaded and I have to be back by noon tomorrow to haul this wood.


Better get it done sooner than later......


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1848289 said:


> I dont know if i feel like driving there


It's only like 6 hours one way


----------



## ryde307

BossPlow614;1848288 said:


> They are on the top 100. I believe they hit $27 million. I keep this page open in a tab of my phone's browser for inspiration
> 
> http://www.lawnandlandscape.com/FileUploads/file/2014_top_100.pdf


Yea my original thought was 25M then I thought that may be slightly high. Reliable started with one guy in a truck not that long ago. He sold for a large chunk of money after building a nice company then it was sold to an investment group a couple years ago I believe. There may have been another sale in there also. I remember when we subbed for them being at there fall open house. They brought the original owner up and congratulated him and such. That was probably 8 years ago. I would guess reliable was started by him 20-25 years ago.
We had some issues with them in the past but either way fairly impressive company.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1848294 said:


> It's only like 6 hours one way


Yea i know.


----------



## ryde307

BossPlow614;1848288 said:


> They are on the top 100. I believe they hit $27 million. I keep this page open in a tab of my phone's browser for inspiration
> 
> http://www.lawnandlandscape.com/FileUploads/file/2014_top_100.pdf


The other positive is looks like I only have to hit 14M this season to make it on that list. Better finish the year strong.

I wonder what that list would look like if everyone reported on it. Or what a top MN list would look like.


----------



## ryde307

This was the other reliable partnership I was talking about.
http://www.lawnandlandscape.com/ll0514-top-100-bruceco-reliable.aspx


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Suppose to have 2 guys show up for interviews. Neither showed. Never had this bad of luck. Usually have 15-20 almost killing each other for a position


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1848283 said:


> what happened to not doing wood this year?


I have 5 customers I can just back up and dump a trailer load of wood at their house for a decent amount of money.

I have another group of guys that sell wood, but don't deliver, but sell the wood for 1/2 of what I get for it.

Drive over to their house (5 miles) haul it home, sort it out, split the bigger sstuff down (about 1/4 of the wood), deliver.

$200 for about 3 hours of work on a Saturday afternoon, straight cash.

I'M working these customers until I know I'm totally done.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1848292 said:


> Better get it done sooner than later......


Seriously unit.... you keep implying something.....WHAT IS IT?!?!?!?!?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1848306 said:


> Seriously unit.... you keep implying something.....WHAT IS IT?!?!?!?!?


Yeah... Do tell...


----------



## BossPlow614

ryde307;1848297 said:


> The other positive is looks like I only have to hit 14M this season to make it on that list. Better finish the year strong.
> 
> I wonder what that list would look like if everyone reported on it. Or what a top MN list would look like.


I think if everyone reported the revenue it would take to get on the list would definitely increase. I would like to see a top MN list also.

I'm right there with you, push hard for these last few weeks to hit the 14M's & get on the list!


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm already hungry.... Hardees!


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1848305 said:


> I have 5 customers I can just back up and dump a trailer load of wood at their house for a decent amount of money.
> 
> I have another group of guys that sell wood, but don't deliver, but sell the wood for 1/2 of what I get for it.
> 
> Drive over to their house (5 miles) haul it home, sort it out, split the bigger sstuff down (about 1/4 of the wood), deliver.
> 
> $200 for about 3 hours of work on a Saturday afternoon, straight cash.
> 
> I'M working these customers until I know I'm totally done.


Straight cash homie


----------



## Camden

BossPlow614;1848308 said:


> I think if everyone reported the revenue it would take to get on the list would definitely increase. I would like to see a top MN list also.
> 
> I'm right there with you, push hard for these last few weeks to hit the 14M's & get on the list!


I remember when I attended my first SIMA symposium. I signed up for a Snack-N-Chat session and there was a guy at my table from Calgary who was asked about his company size and he goes "I have 200 skids and do roughly $30M in revenue".

No one even knew who he was. There are LOTS of big time operations that purposely fly under the radar.


----------



## Camden

I should also add that a lot of people were like ::::cough cough bullsh!t cough cough::::

It is hard to believe you could do that much in one season but Calgary is a big city and they get a lot of snow. Who knows?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1848317 said:


> I should also add that a lot of people were like ::::cough cough bullsh!t cough cough::::
> 
> It is hard to believe you could do that much in one season but Calgary is a big city and they get a lot of snow. Who knows?


Each skid would have to do about $150,000 per year, and at $100 per hour, about 1500 hours. 10 hours per storm, 150 storms per season. 20 hours per storm, 75 times per season? Even at my hours, that would be 40 times per year you're sending out 200 skids for 40 hour marathons?

I don't think it would be doable.

However, I think if someone had 200 skids running, it wouldn't take long to figure out who it was.

Going back to the Reliable / Bruce deal. I wonder if that was tied to the Cat skids for sale out of Racine for most of the last winter. There were some nice new ones (quite a few) and if Reliable wasn't taking them, so Bruce was dumping them??


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1848327 said:


> Each skid would have to do about $15,000 per year, and at $100 per hour, about 150 hours. 10 hours per storm, 15 storms per season.
> 
> It would be doable.
> 
> However, I think if someone had 200 skids running, it wouldn't take long to figure out who it was.
> 
> Going back to the Reliable / Bruce deal. I wonder if that was tied to the Cat skids for sale out of Racine for most of the last winter. There were some nice new ones (quite a few) and if Reliable wasn't taking them, so Bruce was dumping them??


$15k x 200 = $3M, not $30M

They'd have to bring in $150k/each. That's tough to believe but like I said, it's a major city that gets a lot of snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1848329 said:


> $15k x 200 = $3M, not $30M
> 
> They'd have to bring in $150k/each. That's tough to believe but like I said, it's a major city that gets a lot of snow.


I realized and corrected it. Once I read it I realized my math was wrong.

Y'all are supposed to be working, not refreshing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Maybe he was converting to US dollars and was really only doing $22.5M Candian.

Or maybe like me, his math was wrong?


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1848329 said:


> $15k x 200 = $3M, not $30M
> 
> They'd have to bring in $150k/each. That's tough to believe but like I said, it's a major city that gets a lot of snow.


And im guessing hes not just doing only skid work.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1848330 said:


> I realized and corrected it. Once I read it I realized my math was wrong.
> 
> Y'all are supposed to be working, not refreshing.


i am working on getting rid of this hangover does that count?


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1848337 said:


> i am working on getting rid of this hangover does that count?


Same here. I think I need a greasy burger.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1848338 said:


> Same here. I think I need a greasy burger.


Yea we went to eat and watch the game well by the time we ordered i was well on my way and not Hungary anymore. Rookie mistake.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1848342 said:


> Yea we went to eat and watch the game well by the time we ordered i was well on my way and not Hungary anymore. Rookie mistake.


You need to take notes from SnowGuy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1848336 said:


> And im guessing hes not just doing only skid work.


This... could be plenty of trucks to go with it...

Or it could be Bull Cafe...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1848347 said:


>


So large trucks and buses only cause 12% of fatalities... but we're the problem?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1848349 said:


> So large trucks and buses only cause 12% of fatalities... but we're the problem?


Very true. But imagine if there was no enforcement.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1848349 said:


> So large trucks and buses only cause 12% of fatalities... but we're the problem?


And probably account for half the vehicles on the road. Swift accounts for probably 8% of the 12


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1848353 said:


> Very true. But imagine if there was no enforcement.


There is no enforcement. If there was true enforcement, you would be required to have a yearly inspection for ALL. If you were stopped and had a violation or didn't have an inspection sticker, you would be impounded.

The stuff they do now is just harassment.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1848357 said:


> There is no enforcement. If there was true enforcement, you would be required to have a yearly inspection for ALL. If you were stopped and had a violation or didn't have an inspection sticker, you would be impounded.
> 
> The stuff they do now is just harassment.


And just a fundraiser.


----------



## BossPlow614

Camden;1848317 said:


> I should also add that a lot of people were like ::::cough cough bullsh!t cough cough::::
> 
> It is hard to believe you could do that much in one season but Calgary is a big city and they get a lot of snow. Who knows?


I certainly know all about people that bull cafe!!

I have a good buddy who bought a business from his friend last year who had started it when he was young. He's a solo op doing maintenance only and snow, the number he claims he will gross this year seems to change every day and varies anywhere from 140-180k. He has a fair amount of accounts but just running rough numbers it's practically impossible for him to be at $180k. It drives me absolutely nuts but I know tr only one he's fooling is himself.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1848367 said:


> I certainly know all about people that bull cafe!!
> 
> I have a good buddy who bought a business from his friend last year who had started it when he was young. He's a solo op doing maintenance only and snow, the number he claims he will gross this year seems to change every day and varies anywhere from 140-180k. He has a fair amount of accounts but just running rough numbers it's practically impossible for him to be at $180k. It drives me absolutely nuts but I know tr only one he's fooling is himself.


I used to run those numbers solo. He has to be working 80-100 hours per week in the summer.

If he says 40-50, not possible.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1848368 said:


> I used to run those numbers solo. He has to be working 80-100 hours per week in the summer.
> 
> If he says 40-50, not possible.


Exactly......


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1848368 said:


> I used to run those numbers solo. He has to be working 80-100 hours per week in the summer.
> 
> If he says 40-50, not possible.


He's maybe touching 40 hours in the field. I think he'll probably hit 110k this year including snow.


----------



## CityGuy

45 cloudy 
Feels like 52


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1848371 said:


> He's maybe touching 40 hours in the field. I think he'll probably hit 110k this year including snow.


I used to do more then that solo with maintanice and snow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1848375 said:


> I used to do more then that solo with maintanice and snow.


I bet you were working more than 40 hours too


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1848375 said:


> I used to do more then that solo with maintanice and snow.


Tough to do only working 2 days a week.


----------



## CityGuy

Spent some quality time with the wife last night. No phones, computers, or t.v.. Haven't done that in a long time. Got some new perspective on life as it has changed.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1848371 said:


> He's maybe touching 40 hours in the field. I think he'll probably hit 110k this year including snow.


$100k working 40 hours per week as a gross is stretching it.

Figure $60 per hour, 40 hours / week is $2,400 per week, at 25 weeks is $60,000 per year, then another $50,000 for 5 months is $10,000 per month, or (20) $500 per month accounts.

20 plowing accounts at $500 per month solo is ALOT of plowing.

Maybe he's able to get $100 per hour for his summer work?? Maybe last year with all of the snow he was able to do some removal, salting, etc, but even at $110,000, only working 40 hours per week, doing only maintenance, it's a stretch.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1848381 said:


> $100k working 40 hours per week as a gross is stretching it.
> 
> Figure $60 per hour, 40 hours / week is $2,400 per week, at 25 weeks is $60,000 per year, then another $50,000 for 5 months is $10,000 per month, or (20) $500 per month accounts.
> 
> 20 plowing accounts at $500 per month solo is ALOT of plowing.
> 
> Maybe he's able to get $100 per hour for his summer work?? Maybe last year with all of the snow he was able to do some removal, salting, etc, but even at $110,000, only working 40 hours per week, doing only maintenance, it's a stretch.


It can be done working less if you Landscape


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1848354 said:


> And probably account for half the vehicles on the road. Swift accounts for probably 8% of the 12


Im sorry but theres no way werners less than 5%

wait no walmart is the full 12%


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1848393 said:


> It can be done working less if you Landscape


Right, buT the guy said he's doing maintenance and snow.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1848378 said:


> Spent some quality time with the wife last night. No phones, computers, or t.v.. Haven't done that in a long time. Got some new perspective on life as it has changed.


We try to do that more often. When I go to stores I leave the phone in the truck. I get sick of it. And I ***** at the wife if she's on it too much


----------



## CityGuy

Gopher game has been pretty good so far.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1848418 said:


> Gopher game has been pretty good so far.


Everytime Purdue has the ball, I feel like getting a Riblet basket.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1848419 said:


> Everytime Purdue has the ball, I feel like getting a Riblet basket.


I feel like taking a nap!


----------



## Camden

Our defense has been horrible. They're making Purdue look like Florida State.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1848377 said:


> Tough to do only working 2 days a week.


I said used to lol Now I do more in less time landscaping


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1848376 said:


> I bet you were working more than 40 hours too


About 70 more in the fall. I was bigger in snow the summer for the first two years


----------



## CityGuy

Wow. Nice fg. 52 yards


----------



## CityGuy

Gophers ball.


----------



## CityGuy

Gophers win. What a game.


----------



## CityGuy

Headed to Benihanas for our anniversary dinner. Time to get my eat on.


----------



## CityGuy

48 mostly sunny


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1848445 said:


> Headed to Benihanas for our anniversary dinner. Time to get my eat on.


Jealous...


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1848381 said:


> $100k working 40 hours per week as a gross is stretching it.
> 
> Figure $60 per hour, 40 hours / week is $2,400 per week, at 25 weeks is $60,000 per year, then another $50,000 for 5 months is $10,000 per month, or (20) $500 per month accounts.
> 
> 20 plowing accounts at $500 per month solo is ALOT of plowing.
> 
> Maybe he's able to get $100 per hour for his summer work?? Maybe last year with all of the snow he was able to do some removal, salting, etc, but even at $110,000, only working 40 hours per week, doing only maintenance, it's a stretch.


Agreed. 
Only way I made it over that was irrrigation service
which was not inclusive . And then spring fall cleanups.

The Christmas lights we did really put us over the top. Back in the 1900'S we started it for the first time.
Testing the market at thirty bucks an hour, we were so swamped with calls,so we raised our hourly cost to $60. Which still stands to this day,


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1848452 said:


> Agreed.
> Only way I made it over that was irrrigation service
> which was not inclusive . And then spring fall cleanups.
> 
> The Christmas lights we did really put us over the top. Back in the 1900'S we started it for the first time.
> Testing the market at thirty bucks an hour, we were so swamped with calls,so we raised our hourly cost to $60. Which still stands to this day,


Anyone else here do Xmas lights? I have not... seems like you could make good money...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1848420 said:


> I feel like taking a nap!


I've felt like that since about 05:30.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1848454 said:


> Anyone else here do Xmas lights? I have not... seems like you could make good money...


I used too, before it was cool...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1848454 said:


> Anyone else here do Xmas lights? I have not... seems like you could make good money...


I've dabbled. It's hard to balance between lights and snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone know of something to clean grout other than a stiff scrub brush?

I've heard Resolve clothes cleaner works good to loosen the crap, but what do I use to scrub the tile with?

Wife and kids are at MOA for a while, figured I'd try to get some brownie points. Order a pizza and clean the bathroom that's long overdue.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1848462 said:


> Anyone know of something to clean grout other than a stiff scrub brush?
> 
> I've heard Resolve clothes cleaner works good to loosen the crap, but what do I use to scrub the tile with?
> 
> Wife and kids are at MOA for a while, figured I'd try to get some brownie points. Order a pizza and clean the bathroom that's long overdue.


Super Clean. Purple jug. Cleans most everything. Available most everywhere.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1848445 said:


> Headed to Benihanas for our anniversary dinner. Time to get my eat on.


I feel like we all should tag along.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1848471 said:


> I feel like we all should tag along.


Feel free to. But, the reservation is for 2.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1848469 said:


> Super Clean. Purple jug. Cleans most everything. Available most everywhere.


You sound like a salesman... you on commission?


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1848476 said:


> You sound like a salesman... you on commission?


Nope. That's all we buy. Good stuff. Mix as directed for application.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Think I'm gonna go build one of these.

Don't want to work too hard at this.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1848482 said:


> Think I'm gonna go build one of these.
> 
> Don't want to work too hard at this.


Looks like an excellent idea... I might jump on the brownie points train after watching this...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It won't get me anywhere, other than I won't get the "why don't you help around here?".

Having a hard time finding the scrubbers though. Had to stop at KFC for the buffet to gain my bearings.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

KFC was a little greasy....


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1848469 said:


> Super Clean. Purple jug. Cleans most everything. Available most everywhere.


Most everywhere apparently doesn't include Super Target...


----------



## Greenery

So I just caught the end of the news story on the drownings. Did anyone catch it? I'm assuming it was strictly coincidence.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1848503 said:


> KFC was a little greasy....


Or your tray was wet lol


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1848504 said:


> Most everywhere apparently doesn't include Super Target...


Menards...........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1848512 said:


> Menards...........


Nope. However they do have Zep cleaners, which are good.


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;1848454 said:


> Anyone else here do Xmas lights? I have not... seems like you could make good money...


I did it in Tx
And yes, they're already advertising now

http://dallas.craigslist.org/search/fgs?query=Christmas+


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1848505 said:


> So I just caught the end of the news story on the drownings. Did anyone catch it? I'm assuming it was strictly coincidence.


Nope.

So not related?


----------



## cbservicesllc

cbservicesllc;1848504 said:


> Most everywhere apparently doesn't include Super Target...


Or Home Depot... and Lwnmwrman confirmed no Menard's


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1848522 said:


> Nope.
> 
> So not related?


http://kstp.com/news/stories/S3594352.shtml


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1848531 said:


> http://kstp.com/news/stories/S3594352.shtml


Cafe this.....

Copy and paste.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BTW, the drill scrubber works AWESOME!!


----------



## unit28

3 toms just went passed my stand
I'm sure they'll roost in a second


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Nevermind...was using Snowguy's post to try to figure out why some links click and some don't??


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1848531 said:


> http://kstp.com/news/stories/S3594352.shtml


How bout this.


----------



## unit28

Cripes one flew in my tree


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1848542 said:


> BTW, the drill scrubber works AWESOME!!


Going to try mine soon once the one year old goes to bed...


----------



## albhb3

unit28;1848550 said:


> Cripes one flew in my tree


shoulda put em to sleep:laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1848549 said:


> How bout this.


What the......


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1848561 said:


> What the......


Well the link works now!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1848549 said:


> How bout this.


Weird......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

As good as new.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1848567 said:


> As good as new.


Looks nice Mr. Clean! So what did you use in conjunction with your drill brush?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1848503 said:


> KFC was a little greasy....


that's gross. gives me a belly ache looking at that. we had it last weekend and my stomach wasn't right for a couple days


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1848570 said:


> Looks nice Mr. Clean! So what did you use in conjunction with your drill brush?


Actually, for the shower grout, I used Resolve Max, a clothes cleaner.

Someone posted on my Facebook a couple 3 weeks ago one of those "25 houshould chores made easy" things and they said to use this to clean grout.

Spray it on, run a load of clothes to the basement, throw them in the wash, come back up, took probably 30 minutes to scrub all of the shower.


----------



## SSS Inc.

CLICK HERE>>>>>Link to Mr Cleans Profile. Try to figure this out you amateurs! Just a test.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1848572 said:


> Actually, for the shower grout, I used Resolve Max, a clothes cleaner.
> 
> Someone posted on my Facebook a couple 3 weeks ago one of those "25 houshould chores made easy" things and they said to use this to clean grout.


I'll have to give it a try this winter. Thanks!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

hey SSS its back!!

http://www.k-bid.com/auction/3029/item/2?offset=2


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1848575 said:


> CLICK HERE>>>>>Link to Mr Cleans Profile. Try to figure this out you amateurs! Just a test.


Whatever.

Floor grout before.....









After.....









Using.....


----------



## CityGuy

Oh my god am I full.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1848588 said:


> hey SSS its back!!
> 
> http://www.k-bid.com/auction/3029/item/2?offset=2


I happened to see that last night and thought I saw the same one a while back. I think I'll pass again. No way those hours are right. I'm still trying to figure out that giant exhaust pipe. That machine would typically have about a 1.5" tailpipe.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1848597 said:


> I happened to see that last night and thought I saw the same one a while back. I think I'll pass again. No way those hours are right.


I am 90% sure its the same. the other one looked like that with 29 hours as well


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1848572 said:


> Actually, for the shower grout, I used Resolve Max, a clothes cleaner.
> 
> Someone posted on my Facebook a couple 3 weeks ago one of those "25 houshould chores made easy" things and they said to use this to clean grout.
> 
> Spray it on, run a load of clothes to the basement, throw them in the wash, come back up, took probably 30 minutes to scrub all of the shower.


I'm going to try the oxi clean thing he mentioned...


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1848575 said:


> CLICK HERE>>>>>Link to Mr Cleans Profile. Try to figure this out you amateurs! Just a test.


Boy you're pretty good... some elite HTML mind


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1848600 said:


> I am 90% sure its the same. the other one looked like that with 29 hours as well


Its the same. I know my Tennant sweepers and I've never seen one quite like it. I can't believe nobody at K-bid stops to think hey this 25 year old sweeper probably has more than 29 hours.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1848606 said:


> Its the same. I know my Tennant sweepers and I've never seen one quite like it. I can't believe nobody at K-bid stops to think hey this 25 year old sweeper probably has more than 29 hours.


people on some of these auctions are plain nuts


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1848604 said:


> Boy you're pretty good... some elite HTML mind


You can have even more fun with this. Check this thread out.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=57675&page=4426


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1848611 said:


> You can have even more fun with this. Check this thread out.
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=57675&page=4426


Lovely!.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1848588 said:


> hey SSS its back!!
> 
> http://www.k-bid.com/auction/3029/item/2?offset=2


Wow, nutty!.


----------



## banonea

It got quiet in here......


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well this should light some stuff up!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1848611 said:


> You can have even more fun with this. Check this thread out.
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=57675&page=4426


I love the other link things they have like hottest athlete wives ect.


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1848629 said:


> It got quiet in here......


Everyone is looking at yoga pants.....I mean that plowsite thread I posted. (Or they are cleaning their grout)


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1848631 said:


> Well this should light some stuff up!


I hope thats not one of those lights that stay on with your head lights. Guy around town has one and its annoying when hes driving at you.


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1848633 said:


> Everyone is looking at yoga pants.....I mean that plowsite thread I posted. (Or they are cleaning their grout)


I am playing baby sitter tonight. If i got to watch Dora one more time im going to choke that *****.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1848634 said:


> I hope thats not one of those lights that stay on with your head lights. Guy around town has one and its annoying when hes driving at you.


No it's a Led flood light hooked to the upfitter switch. Those early mornings hunting a bright light on the back roads is nice to shine deer before they jump out in front of you


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1848635 said:


> I am playing baby sitter tonight. If i got to watch Dora one more time im going to choke that *****.


No swiping swiper!


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1848641 said:


> No swiping swiper!


We are watching Jeff Dunham now. Good thing she is 3 and dont get the jokes.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wife ain't here, and I'm cleaning.

I should say tossing. Easier to throw stuff away than put it back after cleaning. 

Had to order a pizza. Worked up an appetite.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1848611 said:


> You can have even more fun with this. Check this thread out.
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=57675&page=4426


I have a few customer who wear them......its not a good thing either


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1848642 said:


> We are watching Jeff Dunham now. Good thing she is 3 and dont get the jokes.....


:laughing:

That's the problem with my kids now. They are old enough to get the jokes, but not old enough where I have permission to let them hear them!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1848611 said:


> You can have even more fun with this. Check this thread out.
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=57675&page=4426


Oh dear....


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1848631 said:


> Well this should light some stuff up!


Just don't turn it on the back of the plow... you'll go blind!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1848635 said:


> I am playing baby sitter tonight. If i got to watch Dora one more time im going to choke that *****.


At least its not Barney. When I was 12-13 or so my younger cousin had to have barney on 24/7. He actually wore out video tapes


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1848647 said:


> :laughing:
> 
> That's the problem with my kids now. They are old enough to get the jokes, but not old enough where I have permission to let them hear them!


I am going to guess that my brother wouldn't be happy. Actually, my brother would laugh his ass off, my sister in law would be pissed.......


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1848651 said:


> At least its not Barney. When I was 12-13 or so my younger cousin had to have barney on 24/7. He actually wore out video tapes


We went through that earlier.......purple *******


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1848649 said:


> Just don't turn it on the back of the plow... you'll go blind!


Yeah my buddy flipped it on when I was putting the grill back on. All I saw was a white light for a while


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1848658 said:


> We went through that earlier.......purple *******


He's still around? I can hear that voice plain as day. And I haven't heard since the mid 90's


----------



## banonea

He is still there.....


----------



## unit28

Hard to see the turkey in the tree

I tried to manipulate the photo because it was dusk
It flew from 50 yards away straight at me


----------



## Polarismalibu

unit28;1848664 said:


> Hard to see the turkey in the tree
> 
> I tried to manipulate the photo because it was dusk
> It flew from 50 yards away straight at me


He woulda came home with me


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1848661 said:


> He's still around? I can hear that voice plain as day. And I haven't heard since the mid 90's


I love you, you love me, were a great big happy family. 20 years later.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1848661 said:


> He's still around? I can hear that voice plain as day. And I haven't heard since the mid 90's


I love you, you love me, were a great big happy family. 20 years later sad


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Awesome double post. Looks like you're headed towards another hangover tomorrow as well quality??


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1848671 said:


> Awesome double post. Looks like you're headed towards another hangover tomorrow as well??


Can't even blame that one on a glitch with the bonus word in the second post.


----------



## unit28

Hope I see a big buck in the morning 
I have a nice one that i have on cam


----------



## unit28

Hope I see a big buck in the morning 
I have a nice one that i have on cam


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So now we are about 20ish days from the first guy with Ebola being reported, and we still only have 2 positives that were contracted here, both very direct, very close contact with the patient.

I am over the hump, not worried about dying from ebola.


----------



## Polarismalibu

So we double posting to reach the goal now?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1848671 said:


> Awesome double post. Looks like you're headed towards another hangover tomorrow as well??


whats funny, is that they not the same post


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1848670 said:


> I love you, you love me, were a great big happy family. 20 years later sad


too many


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1848676 said:


> So we double posting to reach the goal now?


why not?????


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1848676 said:


> So we double posting to reach the goal now?


why not???!!!???!!!?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1848671 said:


> Awesome double post. Looks like you're headed towards another hangover tomorrow as well quality??


No i posted and then shut screen of, then turned it back on and was still there so didn't know it posted so i just added it. No adult beverages for this guy tonight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

been there done that before.


----------



## qualitycut

Here ya go snow. 
http://www.ijreview.com/2014/10/179...ably-never-hear-make-surprising-amount-money/


----------



## cbservicesllc

Man, my wife better notice this when she gets home... thank god Lwnmwrman found this nifty tool...


----------



## banonea

She finally passed out.


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1848659 said:


> Yeah my buddy flipped it on when I was putting the grill back on. All I saw was a white light for a while


Don't go towards the light!


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;1848687 said:


> She finally passed out.


Get enough drinks in them they all pass out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1848685 said:


> Man, my wife better notice this when she gets home... thank god Lwnmwrman found this nifty tool...


Hahahaha.... I had to quit on the floor for now, my knees were killing me.

Been awhile since I played catcher


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1848699 said:


> Hahahaha.... I had to quit on the floor for now, my knees were killing me.
> 
> Been awhile since I played catcher


...........got nothing


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1848699 said:


> Hahahaha.... I had to quit on the floor for now, my knees were killing me.
> 
> Been awhile since I played catcher


Good for you!


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1848699 said:


> Hahahaha.... I had to quit on the floor for now, my knees were killing me.
> 
> Been awhile since I played catcher


A switch hitting catcher, the twins could use you!


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1848675 said:


> So now we are about 20ish days from the first guy with Ebola being reported, and we still only have 2 positives that were contracted here, both very direct, very close contact with the patient.
> 
> I am over the hump, not worried about dying from ebola.


Obama said you can't get itfrom airborne contact .
I beg to differ, because if someone who has it sneezes, one would assume some snot is getting expelled onto something,...or air.
What about mosquito s?


----------



## CityGuy

43 cloudy 
Feels like 39


----------



## SnowGuy73

46° breezy clouds.


----------



## unit28

Turkeys unroosted

Warmer than yesterday
Cloudy and breezy


Cluck pok pok......


----------



## Green Grass

unit28;1848715 said:


> Obama said you can't get itfrom airborne contact .
> I beg to differ, because if someone who has it sneezes, one would assume some snot is getting expelled onto something,...or air.
> What about mosquito s?


That is not airborne. That is body fluid contact but the mosquito part could be interesting.


----------



## ringahding1

Since there is no SNOW today, gunna see how this thing sucks up a pile at my house today.

Photos show not 100% complete. Yesterday an extension for the Billy Goat showed up, so i FINALLY cleaned my yard up yesterday (neighbors happy)

Cut out a 40" x 8" on the side @ the top closest to the cab & added 1/4" galvanized mesh wire for venting.

Also added over that hole a 4' hardcore belting rubber (like we would use on our plows) to keep the dust down.

Paint will have to wait til next year since all the treated wood was too wet.



__
https://flic.kr/p/oMdS15
https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/

__
https://flic.kr/p/prEUWS
 https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


----------



## unit28

Green Grass;1848736 said:


> That is not airborne. That is body fluid contact but the mosquito part could be interesting.


Roger that


----------



## SnowGuy73

ringahding1;1848737 said:


> Since there is no SNOW today, gunna see how this thing sucks up a pile at my house today.
> 
> Photos show not 100% complete. Yesterday an extension for the Billy Goat showed up, so i FINALLY cleaned my yard up yesterday (neighbors happy)
> 
> Cut out a 40" x 8" on the side @ the top closest to the cab & added 1/4" galvanized mesh wire for venting.
> 
> Also added over that hole a 4' hardcore belting rubber (like we would use on our plows) to keep the dust down.
> 
> Paint will have to wait til next year since all the treated wood was too wet.
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/oMdS15
> https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/prEUWS
> https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


Looks great!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drinking coffee on the deck this morning.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1848759 said:


> Drinking coffee on the deck this morning.


Its not the iced crap is it?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1848766 said:


> Its not the iced crap is it?


Not today, however I do enjoy iced coffee too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Beautiful outside.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ringahding1;1848737 said:


> Since there is no SNOW today, gunna see how this thing sucks up a pile at my house today.
> 
> Photos show not 100% complete. Yesterday an extension for the Billy Goat showed up, so i FINALLY cleaned my yard up yesterday (neighbors happy)
> 
> Cut out a 40" x 8" on the side @ the top closest to the cab & added 1/4" galvanized mesh wire for venting.
> 
> Also added over that hole a 4' hardcore belting rubber (like we would use on our plows) to keep the dust down.
> 
> Paint will have to wait til next year since all the treated wood was too wet.
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/oMdS15
> https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/prEUWS
> https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


Ring,

You may find you will need to redo the door. Mine used to open like that, but the problem came in where something would be in the ground (mole hills, tree stump, dirt ridge) and it would want to bust the hinge from pushing up.

I ended up having to go to barn doors that open to the side.

Just want you to keep an eye on it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Trying to decide if I should trim my trees or watch the Vikings game today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1848772 said:


> Ring,
> 
> You may find you will need to redo the door. Mine used to open like that, but the problem came in where something would be in the ground (mole hills, tree stump, dirt ridge) and it would want to bust the hinge from pushing up.
> 
> I ended up having to go to barn doors that open to the side.
> 
> Just want you to keep an eye on it.


Or keep the tailgate on then the door is about two feet shorter. That's the way mine was.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1848736 said:


> That is not airborne. That is body fluid contact but the mosquito part could be interesting.


CDC says it's not transferred by mosquitos. Something along the lines of doesn't stay in blood in the animal, or something, can't remember.

But, it's now pushing a week since everyone was in an uproar over those healthcare workers traveled, and no one else is sick.

Again, I don't think it gets transmitted as easily as people were starting to worry, and it just comes down to those two in TX were unlucky.

I say unlucky because I can't say they didn't follow protocol, since there was no protocol it sounds like.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1848774 said:


> Or keep the tailgate on then the door is about two feet shorter. That's the way mine was.


That's the way mine is


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1848775 said:


> CDC says it's not transferred by mosquitos. Something along the lines of doesn't stay in blood in the animal, or something, can't remember.
> 
> But, it's now pushing a week since everyone was in an uproar over those healthcare workers traveled, and no one else is sick.
> 
> Again, I don't think it gets transmitted as easily as people were starting to worry, and it just comes down to those two in TX were unlucky.
> 
> I say unlucky because I can't say they didn't follow protocol, since there was no protocol it sounds like.


Its been only a third of the time. Still 14 days someone on their could become I'll with ebola


----------



## SnowGuy73

Governor candidate debate is on.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1848776 said:


> That's the way mine is


You ever sell your john Deere?


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1848779 said:


> Governor candidate debate is on.


What channel? I want to see how crazy my old hockey coach looks today.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Found it(Fox 9).


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1848774 said:


> Or keep the tailgate on then the door is about two feet shorter. That's the way mine was.


Yeah, when I had my 1 ton, that's the way that box was, you are correct.

Forgot about that, been 10 years or so.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1848778 said:


> Its been only a third of the time. Still 14 days someone on their could become I'll with ebola


Right, but out of all the healthcare workers that actually worked WITH someone that HAD the disease, and no protocol in place, no one else there is sick.

There has been no report of the gal on the plane sneezing on the person next to her, she didn't throw up, didn't give anyone a golden shower.

The first nurse has been in isolation within 90 minutes of her getting a fever.

The lab tech that was on the cruise ship has tested negative, and she never had symptoms in the first place.

Why do you think there are minimal news stories about it now?

It'll be 2014's Bird Flu, Swine Flu, etc.


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1848784 said:


> What channel? I want to see how crazy my old hockey coach looks today.


One too many pucks to the head for that guy.
Holy cafe he looks like he's on drugs.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1848784 said:


> What channel? I want to see how crazy my old hockey coach looks today.


Channel 9.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1848786 said:


> Yeah, when I had my 1 ton, that's the way that box was, you are correct.
> 
> Forgot about that, been 10 years or so.


Could a guy say hinge the bottom two feet and flip that up and latch it before dumping? Just a thought.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1848785 said:


> Found it(Fox 9).


Seen this now...


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1848790 said:


> One too many pucks to the head for that guy.
> Holy cafe he looks like he's on drugs.


He was crazy when he coached us. I can't believe a guy that can hardly speak is our governor.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1848786 said:


> Yeah, when I had my 1 ton, that's the way that box was, you are correct.
> 
> Forgot about that, been 10 years or so.


Works with the truck craft inserts too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1848790 said:


> One too many pucks to the head for that guy.
> Holy cafe he looks like he's on drugs.


This is probably true, or he's back on the bottle!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1848794 said:


> He was crazy when he coached us. I can't believe a guy that can hardly speak is our governor.


Its sad is what it is.

That and the two clowns we have in congress.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1848797 said:


> Its sad is what it is.
> 
> That and the two clowns we have in congress.


Senate is what I meant.


----------



## Greenery

I set my leaf box up with four swinging panels. Barn door style with the barn doors cut across just above the tailgate. So basically it has upper and lower doors. Doing this it allows me to easily have access into the box without having to open the tailgate or move the loader. Now I can deal with the occasional plugs, get in there to create more room by packing it down, and I can throw sticks, branches in there.


----------



## ringahding1

LwnmwrMan22;1848772 said:


> Ring,
> 
> You may find you will need to redo the door. Mine used to open like that, but the problem came in where something would be in the ground (mole hills, tree stump, dirt ridge) and it would want to bust the hinge from pushing up.
> 
> I ended up having to go to barn doors that open to the side.
> 
> Just want you to keep an eye on it.


Thanks man! Yeah I did notice it does come close to the ground. Right now everything is gonna be trial & error.


----------



## ringahding1

SnowGuy73;1848774 said:


> Or keep the tailgate on then the door is about two feet shorter. That's the way mine was.


Thought about that too, but the tailgate would hit the Billy Goat mount...I will just have to watch this. It will be me this year, so if it gets wrecked there will be no one to blame...except me..


----------



## Camden

Greenery;1848799 said:


> I set my leaf box up with four swinging panels. Barn door style with the barn doors cut across just above the tailgate. So basically it has upper and lower doors. Doing this it allows me to easily have access into the box without having to open the tailgate or move the loader. Now I can deal with the occasional plugs, get in there to create more room by packing it down, and I can throw sticks, branches in there.


This sounds like a good idea. Any chance you have a pic?


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1848794 said:


> He was crazy when he coached us. I can't believe a guy that can hardly speak is our governor.


He's awful. If you had a room full of people watch that debate without knowing anything about either one, who do you think the people would vote for? It would be a landslide for Johnson.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1848794 said:


> He was crazy when he coached us. I can't believe a guy that can hardly speak is our governor.


He always talks and looks like he's going to cry...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1848810 said:


> This sounds like a good idea. Any chance you have a pic?


Sounds like it would be like a dump trailer. Bottom barn doors (tailgate from dump) then upper barn doors (box).

This is the way my dump trailer is set up, plus I have a board on each of the upper doors that catches inside the dump trailer doors to give it more support.

You'd be surprised how much pressure gets put on those doors, especially if the leaves are damp.


----------



## Greenery

Camden;1848810 said:


> This sounds like a good idea. Any chance you have a pic?


I will be setting it up later today or tomorrow. I'll grab some then.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1848816 said:


> Sounds like it would be like a dump trailer. Bottom barn doors (tailgate from dump) then upper barn doors (box).
> 
> This is the way my dump trailer is set up, plus I have a board on each of the upper doors that catches inside the dump trailer doors to give it more support.
> 
> You'd be surprised how much pressure gets put on those doors, especially if the leaves are damp.


I blew the doors open on mine the otherday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Here's the back of my trailer. I'M working on getting a better latch system.

I used to have the strap that would go over the tab that you could twist, but there would be times when the weight would be so great on the strap, you wouldn't be able to get the tab turned back.

I use a mesh tarp on top, plenty of ventilation that way.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1848829 said:


> Here's the back of my trailer. I'M working on getting a better latch system.
> 
> I used to have the strap that would go over the tab that you could twist, but there would be times when the weight would be so great on the strap, you wouldn't be able to get the tab turned back.
> 
> I use a mesh tarp on top, plenty of ventilation that way.


Nice rear!!


----------



## qualitycut

God bless America! 
http://www.ijreview.com/2014/10/189...nd-scenes-calendar-shoot-thats-beyond-risque/


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1848787 said:


> Right, but out of all the healthcare workers that actually worked WITH someone that HAD the disease, and no protocol in place, no one else there is sick.
> 
> There has been no report of the gal on the plane sneezing on the person next to her, she didn't throw up, didn't give anyone a golden shower.
> 
> The first nurse has been in isolation within 90 minutes of her getting a fever.
> 
> The lab tech that was on the cruise ship has tested negative, and she never had symptoms in the first place.
> 
> Why do you think there are minimal news stories about it now?
> 
> It'll be 2014's Bird Flu, Swine Flu, etc.


Minimal news here...yes

(CNN) - The U.S. military is forming a 30-person "quick strike team" equipped to provide direct treatment to Ebola patients inside the United States, a Defense Department official told CNN's Barbara Starr on Sunday.

The team -- made up of doctors, nurses and specialized trainers -- will be under orders to deploy within 72 hours at any time over the next month, the official said.

The Department of Health and Human Services requested the military team, and the Pentagon has given verbal approval, the official said. A formal announcement could come as soon as Sunday.


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1848841 said:


> Minimal news here...yes
> 
> (CNN) - The U.S. military is forming a 30-person "quick strike team" equipped to provide direct treatment to Ebola patients inside the United States, a Defense Department official told CNN's Barbara Starr on Sunday.
> 
> The team -- made up of doctors, nurses and specialized trainers -- will be under orders to deploy within 72 hours at any time over the next month, the official said.
> 
> The Department of Health and Human Services requested the military team, and the Pentagon has given verbal approval, the official said. A formal announcement could come as soon as Sunday.


Hit squad? Lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1848841 said:


> Minimal news here...yes
> 
> (CNN) - The U.S. military is forming a 30-person "quick strike team" equipped to provide direct treatment to Ebola patients inside the United States, a Defense Department official told CNN's Barbara Starr on Sunday.
> 
> The team -- made up of doctors, nurses and specialized trainers -- will be under orders to deploy within 72 hours at any time over the next month, the official said.
> 
> The Department of Health and Human Services requested the military team, and the Pentagon has given verbal approval, the official said. A formal announcement could come as soon as Sunday.


Nigeria already has their cases under control, essentially by doing the same thing.

This will be a non factor before the election next month.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1848843 said:


> Nigeria already has their cases under control, essentially by doing the same thing.
> 
> This will be a non factor before the election next month.


Hope your right Obama


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1848846 said:


> Hope your right Obama


http://news.yahoo.com/nigeria-expected-declared-ebola-free-105726358.html


----------



## Camden

I need more tvs...Vikings, Wild and Nascar are all on at the same time.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I elected to trim trees today. Sounds like I'm not missing much with the Vikings.


----------



## unit28

Constituants for ebola reform are on cspan now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Carver fire has some kind of construction or ag accident.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1848857 said:


> Carver fire has some kind of construction or ag accident.


I didn't hear the original call but the person has been under for 15 minutes and numerous people are attempting to dig him out......


----------



## SSS Inc.

Field Goal!!!!!



NORV!!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1848859 said:


> Field Goal!!!!!
> 
> NORV!!!!!!


What's the score?


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1848850 said:


> I need more tvs...Vikings, Wild and Nascar are all on at the same time.


I know, i wish when you hit last you could cycle through 3 channels


----------



## SSS Inc.

What the hell was Greenway doing??????


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1848861 said:


> What's the score?


16-10 with a minute to go. Buffalo is charging!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1848865 said:


> 16-10 with a minute to go. Buffalo is charging!


Vikes on top?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Nooooooooooooooo


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1848866 said:


> Vikes on top?


Yes. 6 seconds left bills have ball on our 1 yard line!


----------



## SSS Inc.

TOuchdown Bills.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1848868 said:


> Yes. 6 seconds left bills have ball on our 1 yard line!


So predictable.


----------



## albhb3

suck it qweens


----------



## SSS Inc.

Well that sucks.


----------



## Camden

Vikings were the better team and still managed to lose. I'm not even surprised.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1848869 said:


> TOuchdown Bills.


Jesus..........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1848873 said:


> Vikings were the better team and still managed to lose. I'm not even surprised.


Seems to happen that way far too often.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Fan line should be interesting!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1848876 said:


> Fan line should be interesting!


Loserville sounds better in FM...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1848877 said:


> Loserville sounds better in FM...


There it is!


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;1848874 said:


> Jesus..........


jesus is a GB fan he couldnt give two cafes about the vikes


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1848879 said:


> jesus is a GB fan he couldnt give two cafes about the vikes


When do they play, now?


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;1848880 said:


> When do they play, now?


noon destroyed the panthers were up 38-3 before they decided to stop playing in the 3rd


----------



## CityGuy

ringahding1;1848737 said:


> Since there is no SNOW today, gunna see how this thing sucks up a pile at my house today.
> 
> Photos show not 100% complete. Yesterday an extension for the Billy Goat showed up, so i FINALLY cleaned my yard up yesterday (neighbors happy)
> 
> Cut out a 40" x 8" on the side @ the top closest to the cab & added 1/4" galvanized mesh wire for venting.
> 
> Also added over that hole a 4' hardcore belting rubber (like we would use on our plows) to keep the dust down.
> 
> Paint will have to wait til next year since all the treated wood was too wet.
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/oMdS15
> https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/prEUWS
> https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


Looks nice. Are you too wide or is that swing away?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1848771 said:


> Beautiful outside.


Agreed. Good enough to burn stuff.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1848773 said:


> Trying to decide if I should trim my trees or watch the Vikings game today.


Trim your eyes would have been better.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1848779 said:


> Governor candidate debate is on.


I would rather watch paint dry.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1848885 said:


> Looks nice. Are you too wide or is that swing away?


Im guessing swing away


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1848893 said:


> Im guessing swing away


He said swing away earlier, hence the reason the tailgate is off.

If the tailgate was on, it would hit the swing away hitch.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1848858 said:


> I didn't hear the original call but the person has been under for 15 minutes and numerous people are attempting to dig him out......


Busy in Carver County last few days


----------



## CityGuy

Watkins burn with Green


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1848902 said:


> Busy in Carver County last few days


Snow is burning his own stuff today.


----------



## CityGuy

Wild game looks good.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://m.startribune.com/lifestyle/health/279710382.html?section=/

The girlfriend of patient zero, in Dallas should be deported, along with her kids.

"The day Duncan tested positive for Ebola, Troh, her 13-year-old son, Duncan's nephew and a family friend were ordered by a Dallas court to stay inside the apartment among Duncan's used linens and any lingering virus. The unusual confinement order was imposed after the family failed to comply with a request not to leave the apartment, Dallas County Judge Clay Jenkins said. The four were later taken to an undisclosed gated community."

Or was the judge trying to spread the disease??


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1848907 said:


> http://m.startribune.com/lifestyle/health/279710382.html?section=/
> 
> The girlfriend of patient zero, in Dallas should be deported, along with her kids.
> 
> "The day Duncan tested positive for Ebola, Troh, her 13-year-old son, Duncan's nephew and a family friend were ordered by a Dallas court to stay inside the apartment among Duncan's used linens and any lingering virus. The unusual confinement order was imposed after the family failed to comply with a request not to leave the apartment, Dallas County Judge Clay Jenkins said. The four were later taken to an undisclosed gated community."
> 
> Or was the judge trying to spread the disease??


Wow. Deport them right out.


----------



## CityGuy

Hey Snow you have a house fire.




Lucky..


----------



## Camden

Hamelfire;1848906 said:


> Wild game looks good.


They lost again 2-1. Outshot LA by more than 2:1 margin.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1848912 said:


> Hey Snow you have a house fire.
> 
> Lucky..


they cancelled there second alarm.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1848916 said:


> they cancelled there second alarm.


Missed that. Trying to scan to many things at once.


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1848915 said:


> They lost again 2-1. Outshot LA by more than 2:1 margin.


Saw the last 15 or so. 40 shots and only 1 goal. Quick is a good goalie.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1848918 said:


> Missed that. Trying to scan to many things at once.


Shakopee fire 173 East Arabian Avenue. Working house fire requesting second alarm from Prior lake and Med fire

Minnesota Public Safety Monitoring Page: Cancelled
18 mins · Like


----------



## unit28

Its warm in the tree stand.
Mucho mosquo's again....
Oh yea this is interesting, no?

Mapp Biopharmaceutical's Ebola Drug Production Set for Texas, Possibly North Carolina


9/30/2014 6:33:13 AM

A federal initiative to ensure that the United States can respond to biological threats at home will be put to the test in response to the Ebola outbreak in West Africa. 

A Texas site is preparing to manufacture the experimental Ebola drug ZMapp, says Robin Robinson, director of the Biomedical Advanced Research and Development Authority (BARDA), a division within the U.S. Department of Health and Human Services. Robinson adds that Novartis’s (NYSE: NVS) vaccine facility in North Carolina is a possible second site to make the drug. Those sites were developed previously in partnership with a U.S. government effort to establish response centers capable of manufacturing drugs and vaccines in an emergency.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1848924 said:


> Its warm in the tree stand.
> Mucho mosquo's again....
> Oh yea this is interesting, no?
> 
> Mapp Biopharmaceutical's Ebola Drug Production Set for Texas, Possibly North Carolina
> 
> 9/30/2014 6:33:13 AM
> 
> A federal initiative to ensure that the United States can respond to biological threats at home will be put to the test in response to the Ebola outbreak in West Africa.
> 
> A Texas site is preparing to manufacture the experimental Ebola drug ZMapp, says Robin Robinson, director of the Biomedical Advanced Research and Development Authority (BARDA), a division within the U.S. Department of Health and Human Services. Robinson adds that Novartis's (NYSE: NVS) vaccine facility in North Carolina is a possible second site to make the drug. Those sites were developed previously in partnership with a U.S. government effort to establish response centers capable of manufacturing drugs and vaccines in an emergency.


Better start selling the Novartis stock.


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1848881 said:


> noon destroyed the panthers were up 38-3 before they decided to stop playing in the 3rd


Ah, copy that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1848905 said:


> Snow is burning his own stuff today.


Just a tease......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1848912 said:


> Hey Snow you have a house fire.
> 
> Lucky..


Came in as one. Just room and contents fire.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1848916 said:


> they cancelled there second alarm.


Yup, this....


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1848924 said:


> Its warm in the tree stand.
> Mucho mosquo's again....
> Oh yea this is interesting, no?
> 
> Mapp Biopharmaceutical's Ebola Drug Production Set for Texas, Possibly North Carolina
> 
> 9/30/2014 6:33:13 AM
> 
> A federal initiative to ensure that the United States can respond to biological threats at home will be put to the test in response to the Ebola outbreak in West Africa.
> 
> A Texas site is preparing to manufacture the experimental Ebola drug ZMapp, says Robin Robinson, director of the Biomedical Advanced Research and Development Authority (BARDA), a division within the U.S. Department of Health and Human Services. Robinson adds that Novartis's (NYSE: NVS) vaccine facility in North Carolina is a possible second site to make the drug. Those sites were developed previously in partnership with a U.S. government effort to establish response centers capable of manufacturing drugs and vaccines in an emergency.


Mosquitoes are terrible...

And I was sweating trimming trees.... Not right for mid October!


----------



## CityGuy

68 and sunny
Feels like 66


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1848938 said:


> Mosquitoes are terrible...
> 
> And I was sweating trimming trees.... Not right for mid October!


They're not dead yet? Even after a few frosts?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1848941 said:


> They're not dead yet? Even after a few frosts?


Not here...


----------



## unit28

Leaves were easy today
Tomorrow will be gravy train


----------



## SnowGuy73

I just made a 15 year old at my front door companing "to tax the rich" cry.....


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1848946 said:


> I just made a 15 year old at my front door companing "to tax the rich" cry.....


Nice....................


----------



## banonea

unit28;1848944 said:


> Leaves were easy today
> Tomorrow will be gravy train


That what we are hoping for. Starting clean ups. Get to use the leaf loader i just built. Tried it out on my house today and it worked great. Might think about doing a few more now.


----------



## unit28

30 to 40 minutes
I want to see that Turkey try it again


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1848947 said:


> Nice....................


What a little a$$ wipe!


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1848949 said:


> 30 to 40 minutes
> I want to see that Turkey try it again


Good luck.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1848946 said:


> I just made a 15 year old at my front door companing "to tax the rich" cry.....


Oh please explain.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1848950 said:


> What a little a$$ wipe!


Teaching them young I guess.


----------



## unit28

banonea;1848948 said:


> That what we are hoping for. Starting clean ups. Get to use the leaf loader i just built. Tried it out on my house today and it worked great. Might think about doing a few more now.


The wind and warm temps today dried em to a nice crisp substance,
Tomorrow's flavor of the day is leaf chips and dust
Goggles and face wipes required


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1848946 said:


> I just made a 15 year old at my front door companing "to tax the rich" cry.....


Nice work as long as you didn't beat them up.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1848953 said:


> Oh please explain.


Ignored my no soliciting sign, wants college loans forgiven, and wants the top 5% to pay for it. I asked why, " because they can afford it", and so on. I lost it, and while do so I educated him on a few of his talking points!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1848957 said:


> Nice work as long as you didn't beat them up.


Nope, I didn't even raise my voice.


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1848955 said:


> The wind and warm temps today dried em to a nice crisp substance,
> Tomorrow's flavor of the day is leaf chips and dust
> Goggles and face wipes required


I have a ton of maples still holding here. So I'm thinking at the earliest mid next week.


----------



## snowman55

I want my truck loans forgiven


----------



## unit28

I did two today with large amounts of mapel leaves


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1848959 said:


> Nope, I didn't even raise my voice.


Even better. Maybe you educated him enough where he will rethink his position before it really gets embedded.


----------



## Green Grass

snowman55;1848977 said:


> I want my truck loans forgiven


And my mortgage!


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;1848952 said:


> Good luck.


They roosted in one of the sloughs behind me


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1848979 said:


> Even better. Maybe you educated him enough where he will rethink his position before it really gets embedded.


That's what the wife said too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1848983 said:


> They roosted in one of the sloughs behind me


I like smoked wild turkey.....

Just saying!


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1848978 said:


> I did two today with large amounts of mapel leaves


I bet half the leaves are still hanging on here.


----------



## qualitycut

Im going to mulch up a few bigger properties tomorrow and wait a week or two. Single cleanups


----------



## CityGuy

Hard to believe the San Francisco earthquake was 25 years ago. I remember it like it was yesterday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1849001 said:


> Im going to mulch up a few bigger properties tomorrow and wait a week or two. Single cleanups


Same........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1849005 said:


> Hard to believe the San Francisco earthquake was 25 years ago. I remember it like it was yesterday.


I remember that...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1848780 said:


> You ever sell your john Deere?


nope



SnowGuy73;1848857 said:


> Carver fire has some kind of construction or ag accident.


not good



SnowGuy73;1848938 said:


> Mosquitoes are terrible...
> 
> And I was sweating trimming trees.... Not right for mid October!


have not seen one in a few months



banonea;1848948 said:


> That what we are hoping for. Starting clean ups. Get to use the leaf loader i just built. Tried it out on my house today and it worked great. Might think about doing a few more now.


we are mulching this week and next. start doing more detailed clean ups in november



qualitycut;1849001 said:


> Im going to mulch up a few bigger properties tomorrow and wait a week or two. Single cleanups


same


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I would say about 80% of our leaves are down, if not more.

You guys need to remember unit and I have been WAY colder than you guys.

If we have 2 dry weeks, we will be done with cleanups the first week of Novembrr.


----------



## Greenery

I'm starting round 1 of 2 this week, turf only. Second round starts Nov 1st. Maples and bushes in the landscape are still full. Some perennials that we will cut back are also going strong yet. I like them wilted so they pull right out.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1849018 said:


> I would say about 80% of our leaves are down, if not more.
> 
> You guys need to remember unit and I have been WAY colder than you guys.
> 
> If we have 2 dry weeks, we will be done with cleanups the first week of Novembrr.


You would almost think you were in Canada the way you make it sound. Like you have a totally different climate.

Seriously, it's like comparing Brooklyn park to Eden prairie, there's negligible difference.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=559767824124156


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Greenery;1849021 said:


> You would almost think you were in Canada the way you make it sound. Like you have a totally different climate.
> 
> Seriously, it's like comparing Brooklyn dark to Eden prairie, there's negligible difference.


well he did say he got snow in may of this year


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1849018 said:


> I would say about 80% of our leaves are down, if not more.
> 
> You guys need to remember unit and I have been WAY colder than you guys.
> 
> If we have 2 dry weeks, we will be done with cleanups the first week of Novembrr.


Lot of precip of unknown type is showing about then on gfslr


----------



## unit28

Greenery;1849021 said:


> You would almost think you were in Canada the way you make it sound. Like you have a totally different climate.
> 
> Seriously, it's like comparing Brooklyn park to Eden prairie, there's negligible difference.


 During transitions were usually 20͵* diff


----------



## unit28

http://wxmaps.org/pix/mspgfsb.png


----------



## Greenery

unit28;1849033 said:


> During transitions were usually 20͵* diff


When?

I just compared to forest lake and it's a 4-5 degree difference for lows.


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1849032 said:


> Lot of precip of unknown type is showing about then on gfslr


Oh boy!......


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1849025 said:


> well he did say he got snow in may of this year


Here we go....

Haha.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Wind calmed nicely!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1849045 said:


> Here we go....
> 
> Haha.


I had a snow cone in May


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1849047 said:


> I had a snow cone in May


I probably had a blizzard!

From Dq.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1849051 said:


> I probably had a blizzard!
> 
> From Dq.


That sounds really good right now!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1849052 said:


> That sounds really good right now!


I'm thinking the same.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1849051 said:


> I probably had a blizzard!
> 
> From Dq.


Strawberry banana please.:waving:


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;1849019 said:


> I'm starting round 1 of 2 this week, turf only. Second round starts Nov 1st. Maples and bushes in the landscape are still full. Some perennials that we will cut back are also going strong yet. I like them wilted so they pull right out.


Same here....


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1849032 said:


> Lot of precip of unknown type is showing about then on gfslr


Ohhhhhhhhh... I finally get it... GFS Long Range... been trying to figure that one out a couple weeks now!!


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1849058 said:


> Strawberry banana please.:waving:


Chocolate chip cookie dough please.


----------



## Greenery

Can someone explain or point me in the right direction regarding annual inspections for trucks and trailers.

I had been having my skid trailer inspected yearly but noticed today that I forgot to have it done last time it was due. Is it even necessary?


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1849079 said:


> Can someone explain or point me in the right direction regarding annual inspections for trucks and trailers.
> 
> I had been having my skid trailer inspected yearly but noticed today that I forgot to have it done last time it was due. Is it even necessary?


My old one was inspected when first bought it 6 years ago and never had an issue. You ar supposed to though


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1849079 said:


> Can someone explain or point me in the right direction regarding annual inspections for trucks and trailers.
> 
> I had been having my skid trailer inspected yearly but noticed today that I forgot to have it done last time it was due. Is it even necessary?


My mowing trailer is but I never got my dump trailer or truck inspected. They didn't say anything about it when I got stopped this spring


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1849077 said:


> Chocolate chip cookie dough please.


I agree!!!! I might have to go get one now


----------



## unit28

Greenery;1849041 said:


> When?
> 
> I just compared to forest lake and it's a 4-5 degree difference for lows.


More than you think

Saturday
11 October 2014	59°	low 27° 
Im to lazy to look at more @ttm


----------



## Greenery

unit28;1849095 said:


> More than you think
> 
> Saturday
> 11 October 2014	59°	low 27°
> Im to lazy to look at more @ttm


Ok, where is that for and what was it in let's say Plymouth for that day?

Like I said 4-5 degrees...
http://www.nws.noaa.gov/climate/getclimate.php?wfo=mpx


----------



## Green Grass

Greenery;1849079 said:


> Can someone explain or point me in the right direction regarding annual inspections for trucks and trailers.
> 
> I had been having my skid trailer inspected yearly but noticed today that I forgot to have it done last time it was due. Is it even necessary?


They do not have to have a yearly inspection as long as you are under 26000 and you are not traveling 150 miles from your home base or going out of the state.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Greenery;1849079 said:


> Can someone explain or point me in the right direction regarding annual inspections for trucks and trailers.
> 
> I had been having my skid trailer inspected yearly but noticed today that I forgot to have it done last time it was due. Is it even necessary?


It depends on the GVW of the units. I'm sure lawnmwr will post a link shortly.

We get everything done with the exception of a few trailers that are under 10,000#'s .


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1849099 said:


> They do not have to have a yearly inspection as long as you are under 26000 and you are not traveling 150 miles from your home base or going out of the state.


I know trucks are 26,000 but I think trailers are 10,000+(Maybe 12).


----------



## Greenery

Green Grass;1849099 said:


> They do not have to have a yearly inspection as long as you are under 26000 and you are not traveling 150 miles from your home base or going out of the state.


 Great, thank you.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1849058 said:


> Strawberry banana please.:waving:


Never had that one.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Greenery;1849079 said:


> Can someone explain or point me in the right direction regarding annual inspections for trucks and trailers.
> 
> I had been having my skid trailer inspected yearly but noticed today that I forgot to have it done last time it was due. Is it even necessary?


I called state patrol in this regards awhile back, they connected me to there inspection dept. Was told there is no annual inspection for a truck none interstate "intrastate" under 10,000.00 gvw. I was curious due to having DOT numbers. " If you get pulled over, everything must pass, but you do not need an annual inspection or inspection sticker. Same with trailer". "Good working order and if you got pulled over it must pass inspection but it is your job to keep it that way. You can bring it in and have an inspector look at it, but you don't need a sticker."
I told him my criteria was "intrastate, non cld, under 26000 single truck or combination of truck and trailer. He said I was good to go.

Some one will probably have a different story, but I went to the horses mouth...whether the next guy at the state patrol will tell me something different...well, we will see.


----------



## Greenery

SSS Inc.;1849107 said:


> I know trucks are 26,000 but I think trailers are 10,000+(Maybe 12).


And that may be why I was just getting my skid trailer done, 14k lbs.

I'm under 26,001 for a combo and my trucks are under 26,001.


----------



## Camden

MNPLOWCO;1849112 said:


> I called state patrol in this regards awhile back, they connected me to there inspection dept. Was told there is no annual inspection for a truck none interstate "intrastate" under 10,000.00 gvw. I was curious due to having DOT numbers. " If you get pulled over, everything must pass, but you do not need an annual inspection or inspection sticker. Same with trailer". "Good working order and if you got pulled over it must pass inspection but it is your job to keep it that way. You can bring it in and have an inspector look at it, but you don't need a sticker."
> I told him my criteria was "intrastate, non cld, under 26000 single truck or combination of truck and trailer. He said I was good to go.
> 
> Some one will probably have a different story, but I went to the horses mouth...whether the next guy at the state patrol will tell me something different...well, we will see.


Good info Thumbs Up


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1849113 said:


> And that may be why I was just getting my skid trailer done, 14k lbs.
> 
> I'm under 26,001 for a combo and my trucks are under 26,001.


My dump trailer is 14k they didn't say anything when I was stopped. It was be and new and didn't have a plate yet so maybe that's why?? But if it needed it it would think they would have said something. Truck and trailer is 25,400#


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1849107 said:


> I know trucks are 26,000 but I think trailers are 10,000+(Maybe 12).


I was told as long as the combo was under 26000 you where ok


----------



## unit28

Greenery;1849097 said:


> Ok, where is that for and what was it in let's say Plymouth for that day?
> 
> Like I said 4-5 degrees...
> http://www.nws.noaa.gov/climate/getclimate.php?wfo=mpx


That's for me. Ply was @37*
for lows


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1849021 said:


> You would almost think you were in Canada the way you make it sound. Like you have a totally different climate.
> 
> Seriously, it's like comparing Brooklyn park to Eden prairie, there's negligible difference.


All last week Hamel and Snow would post in the morning 36, 38, 42.

We were 26, 28, 30. Right, it's not 40 degrees, but I was solidly below freezing (killing leaves) while the rest of you all weren't.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1849079 said:


> Can someone explain or point me in the right direction regarding annual inspections for trucks and trailers.
> 
> I had been having my skid trailer inspected yearly but noticed today that I forgot to have it done last time it was due. Is it even necessary?


Only if you are over 26,000 lbs gross.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO;1849112 said:


> I called state patrol in this regards awhile back, they connected me to there inspection dept. Was told there is no annual inspection for a truck none interstate "intrastate" under 10,000.00 gvw. I was curious due to having DOT numbers. " If you get pulled over, everything must pass, but you do not need an annual inspection or inspection sticker. Same with trailer". "Good working order and if you got pulled over it must pass inspection but it is your job to keep it that way. You can bring it in and have an inspector look at it, but you don't need a sticker."
> I told him my criteria was "intrastate, non cld, under 26000 single truck or combination of truck and trailer. He said I was good to go.
> 
> Some one will probably have a different story, but I went to the horses mouth...whether the next guy at the state patrol will tell me something different...well, we will see.


That's how it is.

Jimlawn, you keep busting my ass about May snow. You are right, it was April 20 the last time we went out this year, May 5 was 2013.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1849124 said:


> I was told as long as the combo was under 26000 you where ok


You're probably right. Pretty much every combination we use is over 26,000. Also there may be a difference between intrastate and interstate. I know I remember the 10,000 mark from somewhere. Oh well, we get everything done pretty much so I'm covered.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Any of you guys with tandem or bigger dumps looking for any work for them? Probably have about 20 loads of concrete to haul out of St. Paul starting nov 3rd


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1849136 said:


> You're probably right. Pretty much every combination we use is over 26,000. Also there may be a difference between intrastate and interstate. I know I remember the 10,000 mark from somewhere. Oh well, we get everything done pretty much so I'm covered.


Interstate is 10000


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1849135 said:


> That's how it is.
> 
> Jimlawn, you keep busting my ass about May snow. You are right, it was April 20 the last time we went out this year, May 5 was 2013.


It is what is. I knew it wasn't may this year. In April it seemed like another '13


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;1849139 said:


> Any of you guys with tandem or bigger dumps looking for any work for them? Probably have about 20 loads of concrete to haul out of St. Paul starting nov 3rd


Sounds like a big project.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1849135 said:


> That's how it is.
> 
> Jimlawn, you keep busting my ass about May snow. You are right, it was April 20 the last time we went out this year, May 5 was 2013.


It didn't snow on Easter, it was 80° and sunny....


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1849139 said:


> Any of you guys with tandem or bigger dumps looking for any work for them? Probably have about 20 loads of concrete to haul out of St. Paul starting nov 3rd


for what?......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1849144 said:


> It didn't snow on Easter, it was 80° and sunny....


 Whatever. It was the 3rd week of April. I looked up the last date of snowplowing invoices. Exact date might have been 17,19, 21, but it was somewhere around there.

About a week before I had hAlf the guys that post here plowing. We were getting hammered, everyone else was just getting rain / drizzle.

I remember a week or so later driving over to Becker, meeting with Polaris to get him paid up, and we were in T-shirts with the windows down.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1849141 said:


> It is what is. I knew it wasn't may this year. In April it seemed like another '13


Bunch of rain too.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1849142 said:


> Sounds like a big project.


Yeah it's about a 3 week deal. Hopefully we don't get snow


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1849148 said:


> for what?......


Retaining wall.......


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1849152 said:


> Whatever. It was the 3rd week of April. I looked up the last date of snowplowing invoices. Exact date might have been 17,19, 21, but it was somewhere around there.
> 
> About a week before I had hAlf the guys that post here plowing. We were getting hammered, everyone else was just getting rain / drizzle.
> 
> I remember a week or so later driving over to Becker, meeting with Polaris to get him paid up, and we were in T-shirts with the windows down.


I think your right it was the 17th-18th. I just saw the invoice for getting my axle fixed on the 18th. I broke that in one if your townhomes.

65 out the week after


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Revisit alcohol laws, Dept. Of Public Safety.

Is there a lower threshold for DWI while driving a CMV?

Under the FMCSRs, no driver of a commercial motor vehicle greater than 10,000 pounds GVW shall use alcohol, be under the influence of alcohol, have any measured alcohol concentration or detected presence of alcohol, or be in possession while on duty, operating, or in physical control of a commercial motor vehicle.
Under both the FMCSRs and Minnesota Statutes, the driver of a commercial motor vehicle requiring a CDL cannot drive, operate or be in physical control of any commercial motor vehicle when the person’s alcohol concentration is 0.04 percent or more. A driver convicted of operating a commercial motor vehicle requiring a CDL with an alcohol concentration of 0.04 percent or more is guilty of a misdemeanor. In addition to paying fines and/or serving jail time, the driver will be disqualified from driving a commercial motor vehicle requiring a CDL for a minimum of one year.

Can I be arrested for a DWI in my personal vehicle under the CMV .04 alcohol limit?
The CMV .04 limit only applies while operating a motor vehicle that requires the driver to have a CDL, commercial or non-commercial. In Minnesota, the alcohol limit is .08 in your personal vehicle. However, you may be arrested for impairment with a lower blood alcohol content (BAC).

May I consume or transport alcoholic beverages in a commercial vehicle?
No. Alcoholic beverages may only be transported in a commercial motor vehicle as part of a manifested load.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak is getting bored....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

https://dps.mn.gov/divisions/msp/commercial-vehicles/Pages/faqs.aspx


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1849161 said:


> Revisit alcohol laws, Dept. Of Public Safety.
> 
> Is there a lower threshold for DWI while driving a CMV?
> 
> Under the FMCSRs, no driver of a commercial motor vehicle greater than 10,000 pounds GVW shall use alcohol, be under the influence of alcohol, have any measured alcohol concentration or detected presence of alcohol, or be in possession while on duty, operating, or in physical control of a commercial motor vehicle.
> Under both the FMCSRs and Minnesota Statutes, the driver of a commercial motor vehicle requiring a CDL cannot drive, operate or be in physical control of any commercial motor vehicle when the person's alcohol concentration is 0.04 percent or more. A driver convicted of operating a commercial motor vehicle requiring a CDL with an alcohol concentration of 0.04 percent or more is guilty of a misdemeanor. In addition to paying fines and/or serving jail time, the driver will be disqualified from driving a commercial motor vehicle requiring a CDL for a minimum of one year.
> 
> Can I be arrested for a DWI in my personal vehicle under the CMV .04 alcohol limit?
> The CMV .04 limit only applies while operating a motor vehicle that requires the driver to have a CDL, commercial or non-commercial. In Minnesota, the alcohol limit is .08 in your personal vehicle. However, you may be arrested for impairment with a lower blood alcohol content (BAC).
> 
> May I consume or transport alcoholic beverages in a commercial vehicle?
> No. Alcoholic beverages may only be transported in a commercial motor vehicle as part of a manifested load.


Its all a gray area.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MANDATORY INSPECTION PROGRAM (MIP)
Minnesota Statute 169.781 requires commercial motor vehicles to be inspected annually and display an annual inspection decal. For purposes of the annual inspection, a commercial motor vehicle is:

a vehicle or combination of vehicles having a gross vehicle weight greater than 26,000 pounds;
a bus; or
a vehicle, regardless of size, that transports a quantity of hazardous materials requiring the vehicle to display placards; or
a self-propelled special mobile equipment mounted on a commercial motor vehicle chassis with a gross vehicle weight more than 26,000 pounds


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1849163 said:


> Novak is getting bored....


Yeah must be boring to have nothing to predict wrong.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1849167 said:


> Yeah must be boring to have nothing to predict wrong.


Pretty much what I was going to write!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1849168 said:


> Pretty much what I was going to write!


On Facebook that is...


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1849166 said:


> MANDATORY INSPECTION PROGRAM (MIP)
> Minnesota Statute 169.781 requires commercial motor vehicles to be inspected annually and display an annual inspection decal. For purposes of the annual inspection, a commercial motor vehicle is:
> 
> a vehicle or combination of vehicles having a gross vehicle weight greater than 26,000 pounds;
> a bus; or
> a vehicle, regardless of size, that transports a quantity of hazardous materials requiring the vehicle to display placards; or
> a self-propelled special mobile equipment mounted on a commercial motor vehicle chassis with a gross vehicle weight more than 26,000 pounds


Thank you.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1849170 said:


> On Facebook that is...


well you may get your 100"-120". novak says his gut telling him el nino is kicking in


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1849173 said:


> well you may get your 100"-120". novak says his gut telling him el nino is kicking in


He's always covering his tracks and follows what others say.  Ask him his thoughts on the October pattern index. He will respond, I guarantee it. Also ask him about the GFS showing the AO going negative at the end of the month.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1849176 said:


> He's always covering his tracks and follows what others say. Ask him his thoughts on the October pattern index. He will respond, I guarantee it. Also ask him about the GFS showing the AO going negative at the end of the month.


whats all that mean? guessing something the opposite of el nino


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1849179 said:


> whats all that mean? guessing something the opposite of el nino


Just ask him. Being the Co-Founder of NoWack Weather consultants I'm not allowed on Novaks page.


----------



## ryde307

Green Grass;1849124 said:


> I was told as long as the combo was under 26000 you where ok


This, But I see LWnMWr beat me to it and has it covered.



LwnmwrMan22;1849161 said:


> Revisit alcohol laws, Dept. Of Public Safety.
> 
> Is there a lower threshold for DWI while driving a CMV?
> 
> Under the FMCSRs, no driver of a commercial motor vehicle greater than 10,000 pounds GVW shall use alcohol, be under the influence of alcohol, have any measured alcohol concentration or detected presence of alcohol, or be in possession while on duty, operating, or in physical control of a commercial motor vehicle.
> Under both the FMCSRs and Minnesota Statutes, the driver of a commercial motor vehicle requiring a CDL cannot drive, operate or be in physical control of any commercial motor vehicle when the person's alcohol concentration is 0.04 percent or more. A driver convicted of operating a commercial motor vehicle requiring a CDL with an alcohol concentration of 0.04 percent or more is guilty of a misdemeanor. In addition to paying fines and/or serving jail time, the driver will be disqualified from driving a commercial motor vehicle requiring a CDL for a minimum of one year.
> 
> Can I be arrested for a DWI in my personal vehicle under the CMV .04 alcohol limit?
> The CMV .04 limit only applies while operating a motor vehicle that requires the driver to have a CDL, commercial or non-commercial. In Minnesota, the alcohol limit is .08 in your personal vehicle. However, you may be arrested for impairment with a lower blood alcohol content (BAC).
> 
> May I consume or transport alcoholic beverages in a commercial vehicle?
> No. Alcoholic beverages may only be transported in a commercial motor vehicle as part of a manifested load.


I talked with a few local police as well as Commercial inspectors about this. This is one you hear people talk about all the time. People will always say if you have a CDL your limit is .04. Your post clears it up showing it is only if the vehicle you are driving requires it. Meaning over any single or combo over 26,000. 
Related if you personal truck is registered for business you can not haul alcohol in it during "work" hours, but let's say it's Saturday. You can then if you are not working.
Also if you do get a DUI no matter what the vehicle you lose your CDL for 1 year or more.



LwnmwrMan22;1849166 said:


> MANDATORY INSPECTION PROGRAM (MIP)
> Minnesota Statute 169.781 requires commercial motor vehicles to be inspected annually and display an annual inspection decal. For purposes of the annual inspection, a commercial motor vehicle is:
> 
> a vehicle or combination of vehicles having a gross vehicle weight greater than 26,000 pounds;
> a bus; or
> a vehicle, regardless of size, that transports a quantity of hazardous materials requiring the vehicle to display placards; or
> a self-propelled special mobile equipment mounted on a commercial motor vehicle chassis with a gross vehicle weight more than 26,000 pounds


----------



## Greenery

SSS Inc.;1849181 said:


> Just ask him. Being the Co-Founder of NoWack Weather consultants I'm not allowed on Novaks page.


Haha, banned?

When is Nowack releasing his official winter weather prediction?


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1849179 said:


> whats all that mean? guessing something the opposite of el nino


As I understand it AO (Arctic Oscillation) when it tilts negative colder weather will follow in our region shortly after. Not necessarily long term though. The OPI can supposedly help predict the Arctic oscillation and where it is now would mean a cold winter ahead. Could change though.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1849188 said:


> As I understand it AO (Arctic Oscillation) when it tilts negative colder weather will follow in our region shortly after. Not necessarily long term though. The OPI can supposedly help predict the Arctic oscillation and where it is now would mean a cold winter ahead. Could change though.


i'm hoping it does. I can't stand that -35 crap. 0 is enough for me


----------



## SSS Inc.

Greenery;1849185 said:


> Haha, banned?
> 
> When is Nowack releasing his official winter weather prediction?


I've been advised by our legal counsel not to discuss the matter any further. :laughing:

Nowhack came out a while ago. Temperatures will run roughly 4º below average and precipitation will also be slightly below average but with the lower temperatures snow will be fluffier and we can expect 61.8". Winter will end at a more typical time this season with the last plowable snow coming March 11th. The first Plowable event will occur on November 27th. A small threat of ice will be possible the week of thanksgiving followed by a small storm as noted above.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1849190 said:


> I've been advised by our legal counsel not to discuss the matter any further. :laughing:
> 
> Nowhack came out a while ago. Temperatures will run roughly 4º below average and precipitation will also be slightly below average but with the lower temperatures snow will be fluffier and we can expect 61.8". Winter will end at a more typical time this season with the last plowable snow coming March 11th. The first Plowable event will occur on November 27th. A small threat of ice will be possible the week of thanksgiving followed by a small storm as noted above.


Im ok with that, i will be back from my trip by the.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1849190 said:


> I've been advised by our legal counsel not to discuss the matter any further. :laughing:
> 
> Nowhack came out a while ago. Temperatures will run roughly 4º below average and precipitation will also be slightly below average but with the lower temperatures snow will be fluffier and we can expect 61.8". Winter will end at a more typical time this season with the last plowable snow coming March 11th. The first Plowable event will occur on November 27th. A small threat of ice will be possible the week of thanksgiving followed by a small storm as noted above.


I called Novak out. Or at least see if he'll agree.

Looks like he's riding NOAA's coat tails and saying warmer than average, below average moisture, but we'll see if he'll confirm or not.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Accuweather is sticking with snow still on the 11th of November. 

Everything else has changed virturally daily, but the 1.5" of snow on November 11 has stayed hard and fast for the last 2 weeks.

Last Friday they had mid 30's all the way through November, now around Thanksgiving it's high 20's and snow every 3-4 days for a bit.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1849194 said:


> Accuweather is sticking with snow still on the 11th of November.
> 
> Everything else has changed virturally daily, but the 1.5" of snow on November 11 has stayed hard and fast for the last 2 weeks.
> 
> *Last Friday they had mid 30's all the way through November, now around Thanksgiving it's high 20's and snow every 3-4 days for a bit.*


Oh really. I have to start checking that more. Not reliable I know but it is working off a model(s) so if a trend happens it helps to plan on temps anyway.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1849193 said:


> I called Novak out. Or at least see if he'll agree.
> 
> Looks like he's riding NOAA's coat tails and saying warmer than average, below average moisture, but we'll see if he'll confirm or not.


He always does. When he steps out he's wrong. So why not skip the service and just check NWS often and read the discussions.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1849195 said:


> Oh really. I have to start checking that more. Not reliable I know but it is working off a model(s) so if a trend happens it helps to plan on temps anyway.


That's the only reason I look at Accuweather, to get a feel for what the models are trending.

Then for the week, I look at JohnDee.

Then for the next day or two, NWS.

Then for what's really going to happen, the window.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1849193 said:


> I called Novak out. Or at least see if he'll agree.
> 
> Looks like he's riding NOAA's coat tails and saying warmer than average, below average moisture, but we'll see if he'll confirm or not.


Woohoo!!!!

Novak "liked" my comment on Facebook. I feel blessed!!

Basically he's riding NOAA's coat tails.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1849201 said:


> That's the only reason I look at Accuweather, to get a feel for what the models are trending.
> 
> Then for the week, I look at JohnDee.
> 
> Then for the next day or two, NWS.
> 
> Then for what's really going to happen, the window.


I do the same minus johndee


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1849194 said:


> Accuweather is sticking with snow still on the 11th of November.
> 
> Everything else has changed virturally daily, but the 1.5" of snow on November 11 has stayed hard and fast for the last 2 weeks.
> 
> Last Friday they had mid 30's all the way through November, now around Thanksgiving it's high 20's and snow every 3-4 days for a bit.


They had 30s for end of October a month ago.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1849203 said:


> Woohoo!!!!
> 
> Novak "liked" my comment on Facebook. I feel blessed!!
> 
> Basically he's riding NOAA's coat tails.


maybe he is NOAA? Works there?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1849193 said:


> I called Novak out. Or at least see if he'll agree.
> 
> Looks like he's riding NOAA's coat tails and saying warmer than average, below average moisture, but we'll see if he'll confirm or not.


I think his "like" means he agrees...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1849206 said:


> They had 30s for end of October a month ago.


Ha. The one time I checked it said the 21st of october had a low of 19


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1849218 said:


> Ha. The one time I checked it said the 21st of october had a low of 19


Yup, now locals are saying possible 70s end of week.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Uff da. Almost forgot to get sales tax paid.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;1849207 said:


> maybe he is NOAA? Works there?


I think some of us theorized on this last year...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1849221 said:


> Uff da. Almost forgot to get sales tax paid.


Paid mine earlier. Weren't you on some type of probation for paying late with them?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1849224 said:


> Paid mine earlier. Weren't you on some type of probation for paying late with them?


Used to be, back in 2011. Sales tax probation, run the risk of your permit revoked.

That's why I freaked out when I realized tomorrow is the 20th.


----------



## Polarismalibu




----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1849225 said:


> Used to be, back in 2011. Sales tax probation, run the risk of your permit revoked.
> 
> That's why I freaked out when I realized tomorrow is the 20th.


Never gets easier paying it, does it?


----------



## snowman55

Pearl jam was in top 3 of all time shows ....Awesome


----------



## unit28

Xylem.........


----------



## CityGuy

47 clear 
Feels like 51


----------



## CityGuy

44 and clear


----------



## CityGuy

It's beautiful outside


----------



## CityGuy

You can tell the farmers are in the fields, the deer are moving around. I saw several on the way in on the side of the road.


----------



## CityGuy

Hopefully the Wild can get things together for Thursday's game.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1849173 said:


> well you may get your 100"-120". novak says his gut telling him el nino is kicking in


I sure hope so. I want the big snows like we use to get when I was a young kid.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1849190 said:


> I've been advised by our legal counsel not to discuss the matter any further. :laughing:
> 
> Nowhack came out a while ago. Temperatures will run roughly 4º below average and precipitation will also be slightly below average but with the lower temperatures snow will be fluffier and we can expect 61.8". Winter will end at a more typical time this season with the last plowable snow coming March 11th. The first Plowable event will occur on November 27th. A small threat of ice will be possible the week of thanksgiving followed by a small storm as noted above.


I hope he's wrong about thanksgiving. Be nice if mom could come up and get back to Rochester safely. She hates driving in bad weather.


----------



## CityGuy

The scenery on 4 is nice this morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

47° clear breeze.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1849110 said:


> Never had that one.


They are really good. Fresh fruit and ice cream


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1849313 said:


> 47° clear breeze.


Little warmer on the Southside of town


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1849220 said:


> Yup, now locals are saying possible 70s end of week.


Not going to get any snow with temperatures like that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I have a 30% chance of rain Thursday and Wednesday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I feel like I didn't even sleep last night......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1849315 said:


> Little warmer on the Southside of town


I guess....


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1849318 said:


> I feel like I didn't even sleep last night......


I kept waking up every hour or so
. I hate when that happens.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1849314 said:


> They are really good. Fresh fruit and ice cream


I will have to try that next time.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1849317 said:


> I have a 30% chance of rain Thursday and Wednesday.


Same for me. I actually hope it happens. I want to put step 2 of winterizer down.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1849320 said:


> I kept waking up every hour or so
> . I hate when that happens.


I don't think I woke up during the night but I feel like it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1849322 said:


> Same for me. I actually hope it happens. I want to put step 2 of winterizer down.


Two step winterizer?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Cafe. 

Coffee maker broken!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1849326 said:


> Cafe.
> 
> Coffee maker broken!


Were screwed!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1849325 said:


> Two step winterizer?


4. 2 fall, 2 spring


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1849318 said:


> I feel like I didn't even sleep last night......


That's how I feel too. Not gonna be a fun day


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1849326 said:


> Cafe.
> 
> Coffee maker broken!


Doh.........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1849329 said:


> 4. 2 fall, 2 spring


Odd.......


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1849327 said:


> Were screwed!


Well you are. Dew is working good here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1849331 said:


> That's how I feel too. Not gonna be a fun day


Agreed.........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1849334 said:


> Well you are. Dew is working good here.


Too early for that for me.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1849333 said:


> Odd.......


Menards brand. Think it's Scotts just diffrent bag.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1849336 said:


> Too early for that for me.


Everyday. First thing in the morning. Can't function without it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1849338 said:


> Everyday. First thing in the morning. Can't function without it.


That's me with coffee.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

SnowGuy73;1849318 said:


> I feel like I didn't even sleep last night......


I hear you. 3 nights in a row I'm up at 245 am. for no reason at all. Can't get back to sleep. So I watched two bad movies and a stupid infomercial again.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1849317 said:


> I have a 30% chance of rain Thursday and Wednesday.


I have 50% wed night and 40% on Thursday


----------



## SnowGuy73

MNPLOWCO;1849350 said:


> I hear you. 3 nights in a row I'm up at 245 am. for no reason at all. Can't get back to sleep. So I watched two bad movies and a stupid infomercial again.


Haha.

Been there.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1849351 said:


> I have 50% wed night and 40% on Thursday


See what Barlow says here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

He says mainly Wednesday night.rain.


----------



## banonea

Hamelfire;1849306 said:


> I sure hope so. I want the big snows like we use to get when I was a young kid.


keep them up thereThumbs Up


----------



## Greenery

728
Plymouth Pc 47
Forest lake Pc 46


----------



## banonea

SnowGuy73;1849326 said:


> Cafe.
> 
> Coffee maker broken!


had to get a new one the other day, got anew Kerig. got to admit, I like the different coffee you can get for them:yow!:


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;1849358 said:


> keep them up thereThumbs Up


That's a change...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1849359 said:


> 728
> Plymouth Pc 47
> Forest lake Pc 46


Oh boy......

I'm still at 47°.


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;1849360 said:


> had to get a new one the other day, got anew Kerig. got to admit, I like the different coffee you can get for them:yow!:


I thought about getting one of those. I'm not sure yet.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bano likes the snow up here.

He gets paid on his seasonas and contracts, and I make it worth his while to plow for me.


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1849312 said:


> The scenery on 4 is nice this morning.


Always is!


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm hoping for 110".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1849369 said:


> I'm hoping for 110".


I'm hoping for 38".


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1849370 said:


> I'm hoping for 38".


You like snow.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

I will settle for 100.1"


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1849358 said:


> keep them up thereThumbs Up


I absolutely agree


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1849371 said:


> You like snow.....


I will reevaluate after we get cleanups done.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1849369 said:


> I'm hoping for 110".


Yes.......


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1849370 said:


> I'm hoping for 38".


In 1 snow storm. Then 5" every 3 days


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1849358 said:


> keep them up thereThumbs Up


Gladly.........


----------



## CityGuy

43 and sunny


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1849377 said:


> In 1 snow storm. Then 5" every 3 days


That's would suck.... For these guys!


----------



## CityGuy

Little parking lot milling today.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1849384 said:


> That's would suck.... For these guys!


If they have it set up right to go hourly then it's money in the bank.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1849386 said:


> If they have it set up right to go hourly then it's money in the bank.


Hourly, ha!....


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;1849190 said:


> I've been advised by our legal counsel not to discuss the matter any further. :laughing:
> 
> Nowhack came out a while ago. Temperatures will run roughly 4º below average and precipitation will also be slightly below average but with the lower temperatures snow will be fluffier and we can expect 61.8". Winter will end at a more typical time this season with the last plowable snow coming March 11th. The first Plowable event will occur on November 27th. A small threat of ice will be possible the week of thanksgiving followed by a small storm as noted above.


I'm holding you to this.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ian said the other day his official prediction will be out in a few weeks.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1849391 said:


> Ian said the other day his official prediction will be out in a few weeks.


Geez, I can hardly wait!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1849221 said:


> Uff da. Almost forgot to get sales tax paid.


Buzz kill...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1849312 said:


> The scenery on 4 is nice this morning.


Those gals are always looking good on there


----------



## cbservicesllc

MNPLOWCO;1849350 said:


> I hear you. 3 nights in a row I'm up at 245 am. for no reason at all. Can't get back to sleep. So I watched two bad movies and a stupid infomercial again.


Snow mode kicking in...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1849385 said:


> Little parking lot milling today.


That looks strangely familiar to what I'm doing right now. Are you edge milling in prep for an overlay? What are ya doing in a parking lot?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Oh and I would take 100" of snow as well.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1849400 said:


> That looks strangely familiar to what I'm doing right now. Are you edge milling in prep for an overlay? What are ya doing in a parking lot?


Must be a city owned building.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1849400 said:


> That looks strangely familiar to what I'm doing right now. Are you edge milling in prep for an overlay? What are ya doing in a parking lot?


Must be a city building...


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1849391 said:


> Ian said the other day his official prediction will be out in a few weeks.


Heard that. Better late than never.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1849401 said:


> Oh and I would take 100" of snow as well.


100.1". That way we are over 100"


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1849395 said:


> Those gals are always looking good on there


Most days. Occasional strange outfit


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1849400 said:


> That looks strangely familiar to what I'm doing right now. Are you edge milling in prep for an overlay? What are ya doing in a parking lot?


PW overlay. Edge mill 1.5


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1849401 said:


> Oh and I would take 100" of snow as well.


Yes yes yes


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1849400 said:


> That looks strangely familiar to what I'm doing right now. Are you edge milling in prep for an overlay? What are ya doing in a parking lot?


I guess we were cheaper per ton than anu bid even including labor which is hard to believe but, being late in the year contractors are busy. Not sure when it went for bid.


----------



## CityGuy

43 sunny 
Feels like 47.


----------



## CityGuy

Wow that sun is bright today.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1849392 said:


> Geez, I can hardly wait!


I bet you can't


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1849412 said:


> Wow that sun is bright today.


Ya, its almost light a light!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1849414 said:


> Ya, its almost light a light!


Shades aren't cutting it for some reason


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1849410 said:


> I guess we were cheaper per ton than anu bid even including labor which is hard to believe but, being late in the year contractors are busy. Not sure when it went for bid.


so your city bid out a private lot?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1849415 said:


> Shades aren't cutting it for some reason


Maybe because the angle the sun is at this time of year.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1849416 said:


> so your city bid out a private lot?


I think he said its the public works building.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1849416 said:


> so your city bid out a private lot?


City parking lot. Pw building.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1849417 said:


> Maybe because the angle the sun is at this time of year.


Must be....


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1849418 said:


> I think he said its the public works building.


Yes........


----------



## CityGuy

49 and sunny 
Feels like 48
Light breeze


----------



## CityGuy

Wow this parking lot is just crumbling to pieces. Might be a full width mill


----------



## SSS Inc.

Well clearly I didn't bid it. Contractors need profit too but even with that I would have beat ya.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1849417 said:


> Maybe because the angle the sun is at this time of year.


Its awfully low


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1849441 said:


> Well clearly I didn't bid it. Contractors need profit too but even with that I would have beat ya.


Low baller...


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1849445 said:


> Its awfully low


Agreed!....


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1849446 said:


> Low baller...


What you guys call low baller I call low bidder. #winning


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1849451 said:


> What you guys call low baller I call low bidder. #winning


Hahahahah!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My fancy schmancy machine rental was supposed to be in place at 8 am.

It's 10 am we are still waiting with our thumbs up our buttocks.

Someone didn't plug the machine in at Columbia Bldg Svcs.

Even the big fancy guys can't follow protocol.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1849463 said:


> My fancy schmancy machine rental was supposed to be in place at 8 am.
> 
> It's 10 am we are still waiting with our thumbs up our buttocks.
> 
> Someone didn't plug the machine in at Columbia Bldg Svcs.
> 
> Even the big fancy guys can't follow protocol.


They are fancy. Took tour of the building this Spring when I looked at their lot. Pretty neat tool checkout system.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1849465 said:


> They are fancy. Took tour of the building thus spring when I looked at their lot. Pretty neat tool checkout system.


Maybe so, but instead of all the LED lighting, they may have wanted to buy an extension cord.

We are working about 2 miles from their shop, guy has been gone over an hour.

Another hour and I'm going to have to tell them we will be back tomorrow.


----------



## Greenery

Hamelfire;1849377 said:


> In 1 snow storm. Then 5" every 3 days


Every 5 days and I'm on board.

Let's go for the record..


----------



## ryde307

Hamelfire;1849386 said:


> If they have it set up right to go hourly then it's money in the bank.


If your hourly you are already losing money.



LwnmwrMan22;1849468 said:


> Maybe so, but instead of all the LED lighting, they may have wanted to buy an extension cord.
> 
> We are working about 2 miles from their shop, guy has been gone over an hour.
> 
> Another hour and I'm going to have to tell them we will be back tomorrow.


Tell them you want a deal on the rental for all the lost time and money it has cost you.

For this season I will take 3.1 inches every 3-4 days. With a big one or 3 mixed in. First I hope for a smaller storm or 2 then 2 weeks of cold no snow to freeze the lakes, then onto the normal plan.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1849441 said:


> Well clearly I didn't bid it. Contractors need profit too but even with that I would have beat ya.


You can have it. All kinds of inverts for drainage


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1849446 said:


> Low baller...


It's all his. This is a mess.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1849451 said:


> What you guys call low baller I call low bidder. #winning


Hard to make money that way.


----------



## CityGuy

Greenery;1849471 said:


> Every 5 days and I'm on board.
> 
> Let's go for the record..


I am in. I am sure sss is onboard.


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;1849474 said:


> If your hourly you are already losing money.
> 
> Tell them you want a deal on the rental for all the lost time and money it has cost you.
> 
> For this season I will take 3.1 inches every 3-4 days. With a big one or 3 mixed in. First I hope for a smaller storm or 2 then 2 weeks of cold no snow to freeze the lakes, then onto the normal plan.


Define normal? Nothing normal in this state anymore


----------



## CityGuy

54 and sunny.
Light breeze 
Feels beautiful out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Beautiful outside!


----------



## SnowGuy73

All this snow talk here, Don't forget. We still need the lakes to freeze first!


----------



## ryde307

Hamelfire;1849481 said:


> Define normal? Nothing normal in this state anymore


I meant my normal plan of 3.1" every few days.


----------



## Camden

ryde307;1849474 said:


> For this season I will take 3.1 inches every 3-4 days. With a big one or 3 mixed in. First I hope for a smaller storm or 2 then 2 weeks of cold no snow to freeze the lakes, then onto the normal plan.


I'm pretty much on board for this exact plan.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'll be on board for 3" once per week.

No less on the total, so we don't have to worry about whether to plow or not.

I don't have to call in the payloader then.

And yeah, solid ice first.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1849488 said:


> All this snow talk here, Don't forget. We still need the lakes to freeze first!


Negative. Just snow.


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;1849489 said:


> I meant my normal plan of 3.1" every few days.


That will work. 100 + and I am good.


----------



## BossPlow614

Stopped at Urban Sub for lunch in St Louis Park, near Toby Keith's & The West End, delicious! I'd definitely come back again. 

As for the snow, 3" of snow every 3 days works well for me! As Ryde said, it would be nice if the first storm or 2 were smaller.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

FWIW, I hope all snows stay south of 694 this year.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1849501 said:


> FWIW, I hope all snows stay south of 694 this year.


You like snow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Thinking Jimmy Johns for lunch today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The way 80-90% of our trees look.

Red Oaks are about all that's left. The Birch are coming down today.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1849504 said:


> Thinking Jimmy Johns for lunch today.


Freaky fast


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1849506 said:


> Freaky fast


Freaky good!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1849514 said:


> Freaky good!


Where's mine?

Don't just tease us


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1849514 said:


> Freaky good!


Pics or it never happened. Lol


----------



## CityGuy

57 and sunny 
Gorgeous out


----------



## CityGuy

Wife is making clam chowder for dinner tonight in the crock pot. The house should smell wonderful when I get home.


----------



## SSS Inc.

For you chili cheese burrito fans.....whoever is making them off 42 and nicollet in burnsville right now should receive an award. Hands down the best I've had in years. Kudos to you master of the burrito whoever you are!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1849516 said:


> Where's mine?
> 
> Don't just tease us


Too far to drive. Sorry.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1849517 said:


> Pics or it never happened. Lol


Too late....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1849519 said:


> Wife is making clam chowder for dinner tonight in the crock pot. The house should smell wonderful when I get home.


Best light a candle!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1849520 said:


> For you chili cheese burrito fans.....whoever is making them off 42 and nicollet in burnsville right now should receive an award. Hands down the best I've had in years. Kudos to you master of the burrito whoever you are!


You better light a candle too!


----------



## Camden

SnowGuy73;1849504 said:


> Thinking Jimmy Johns for lunch today.


#12 minus cucumbers.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1849527 said:


> #12 minus cucumbers.


I'm a 14 no tomato.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1849530 said:


> I'm a 14 no tomato.


#10, no tomato, no mayo.

I'M homophobic.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Snow guy is there a grass flute or something by 169 and Canterbury road? I see a big plume of smoke from our shop.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1849530 said:


> I'm a 14 no tomato.


16 add cheese, oil and vinager. Crush up my jalapeño chips on it


----------



## Green Grass

6 pages by noon do you guys work anymore?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1849540 said:


> 6 pages by noon do you guys work anymore?


I was thinking the same thing


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1849540 said:


> 6 pages by noon do you guys work anymore?


Part time duh.


----------



## ryde307

#11 No tomato for my JJ order. Who's delivering them?


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1849541 said:


> I was thinking the same thing


You should talk!


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1849547 said:


> You should talk!


I work everyday


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1849551 said:


> I work everyday


Ha...........


----------



## Greenery

SSS Inc.;1849536 said:


> Snow guy is there a grass flute or something by 169 and Canterbury road? I see a big plume of smoke from our shop.


A grass flute?


----------



## Green Grass

Greenery;1849561 said:


> A grass flute?


My guess is fire


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;1849474 said:


> If your hourly you are already losing money.
> 
> Tell them you want a deal on the rental for all the lost time and money it has cost you.
> 
> For this season I will take 3.1 inches every 3-4 days. With a big one or 3 mixed in. First I hope for a smaller storm or 2 then 2 weeks of cold no snow to freeze the lakes, then onto the normal plan.


How so for hourly?

I agree with the rest....


----------



## SSS Inc.

Greenery;1849561 said:


> A grass flute?


Sorry, that's fancy fire talk. Sometimes I forget my audience. For the laymen it would be grass fire.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1849536 said:


> Snow guy is there a grass flute or something by 169 and Canterbury road? I see a big plume of smoke from our shop.


Indians are burning their prairie grasses.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1849566 said:


> My guess is fire


Mine too.

Otherwise I know of no grass flutes!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1849576 said:


> Sorry, that's fancy fire talk. Sometimes I forget my audience. For the laymen it would be grass fire.


Haha.

Mr. Fancy here!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1849523 said:


> Best light a candle!


No need all good.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1849587 said:


> No need all good.


Good to hear!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1849540 said:


> 6 pages by noon do you guys work anymore?


Yea right.


----------



## SnowGuy73

We have a chance to be at 89k posts today!


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1849543 said:


> Part time duh.


Ha.........


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1849579 said:


> Indians are burning their prairie grasses.


Ahhhh. OK.


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;1849545 said:


> #11 No tomato for my JJ order. Who's delivering them?


Quality, he only works part time. Snow is buying


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1849591 said:


> We have a chance to be at 89k posts today!


Working on it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

It was a farming accident yesterday...

http://m.swnewsmedia.com/chaska_her...38a-4f6c-5287-83d4-c878269cfcc1.html?mode=jqm


----------



## CityGuy

63 and sunny


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1849596 said:


> It was a farming accident yesterday...
> 
> http://m.swnewsmedia.com/chaska_her...38a-4f6c-5287-83d4-c878269cfcc1.html?mode=jqm


Guy putting tile in. Got trapped in trench somehow


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1849594 said:


> Quality, he only works part time. Snow is buying


Snow is unemployed in less than a month.....


----------



## CityGuy

Dust is a flying on this mill job.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1849598 said:


> Guy putting tile in. Got trapped in trench somehow


Buried by his employee.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1849600 said:


> Dust is a flying on this mill job.


Maybe because its dry......


----------



## qualitycut

Well im home on the couch, started feeling like absolute cafe about 1.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1849603 said:


> Well im home on the couch, started feeling like absolute cafe about 1.


Flu?......


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1849602 said:


> Maybe because its dry......


Lots of water from water truck. Not making a difference for some reason


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1849604 said:


> Flu?......


Ebola........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1849596 said:


> It was a farming accident yesterday...
> 
> http://m.swnewsmedia.com/chaska_her...38a-4f6c-5287-83d4-c878269cfcc1.html?mode=jqm


Normally when you hear of a farm accident that includes burial it normally is from corn or beans


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1849604 said:


> Flu?......


Idk, im hoping its not.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Met with an association that I turned in a high bid for. They didn't like it as they only budget 5,000 for snow removal for 36 units. That's unusually low. I get that for 18 units that don't require the roads to be plowed. They better jack up the fees. Its not 1980 anymore


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1849611 said:


> Met with an association that I turned in a high bid for. They didn't like it as they only budget 5,000 for snow removal for 36 units. That's unusually low. I get that for 18 units that don't require the roads to be plowed. They better jack up the fees. Its not 1980 anymore


Sounds like the company I do work for.

Hold your ground, they will pay for service if they want it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1849620 said:


> Sounds like the company I do work for.
> 
> Hold your ground, they will pay for service if they want it.


That's what I told them. Then they mentioned another company that new and spends 10k a month on advertising. Piss on these cheapskates


----------



## ryde307

cbservicesllc;1849570 said:


> How so for hourly?
> 
> I agree with the rest....


 With hourly you are capping yourself. Let's say that on average you can plow 8 hours per storm and there are 15 storm in a season. You can now bill for 120 hours per season. 120 hours x $80HR you make $9600 You invest in better faster equipment it does nothing but make you less money. or more accounts same money.
In a seasonal, per push, plow whatever way you want to do it let's say your forecasted for the same amount of work. So your total is $9600. Now you invest in better/ faster equipment and you can mabe add another 100-200 account. $100 x 15 events is an extra $1500 or $11,100 per season instead of $9600.
I am not saying you are actually losing money going hourly if you price your hourly where you need to be just that you are limiting yourself on your potential income.



SnowGuy73;1849601 said:


> Buried by his employee.....


That's a bad deal. Who know what happened exactly but sounds like it was a complete accident. Now that guy will have to live with it for the rest of his life.


----------



## mnlefty

Gone to Chicago for a wedding this past weekend and you guys put up over 50 pages since Fri morning... not bad.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1849622 said:


> With hourly you are capping yourself. Let's say that on average you can plow 8 hours per storm and there are 15 storm in a season. You can now bill for 120 hours per season. 120 hours x $80HR you make $9600 You invest in better faster equipment it does nothing but make you less money. or more accounts same money.
> In a seasonal, per push, plow whatever way you want to do it let's say your forecasted for the same amount of work. So your total is $9600. Now you invest in better/ faster equipment and you can mabe add another 100-200 account. $100 x 15 events is an extra $1500 or $11,100 per season instead of $9600.
> I am not saying you are actually losing money going hourly if you price your hourly where you need to be just that you are limiting yourself on your potential income.
> 
> That's a bad deal. Who know what happened exactly but sounds like it was a complete accident. Now that guy will have to live with it for the rest of his life.


Unless the old guy was a dink to work for.

Maybe the emploemployee was mad as hell, and he wasn't going to take it anymore!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1849584 said:


>


Yeah, no thanks...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This thing goes anywhere..... it's nice!!


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1849624 said:


> Unless the old guy was a dink to work for.
> 
> Maybe the emploemployee was mad as hell, and he wasn't going to take it anymore!!!!


Maybe you should stay off that lift!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1849629 said:


> Maybe you should stay off that lift!!


I AM off the lift!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I got people for that.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1849624 said:


> Unless the old guy was a dink to work for.
> 
> Maybe the emploemployee was mad as hell, and he wasn't going to take it anymore!!!!


But that still is hard to believe. He's still out of a job. He could have walked away if that was the case


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1849633 said:


> But that still is hard to believe. He's still out of a job. He could have walked away if that was the case


Correct, it was most likely an accident.

However, it's hard to believe you would push dirt where a guy was standing. Or vice versa and stand where a guy was pushing.

I suppose he could have been pushing dirt in, and it pushed a completely separate section in on the old guy.


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;1849622 said:


> With hourly you are capping yourself. Let's say that on average you can plow 8 hours per storm and there are 15 storm in a season. You can now bill for 120 hours per season. 120 hours x $80HR you make $9600 You invest in better faster equipment it does nothing but make you less money. or more accounts same money.
> In a seasonal, per push, plow whatever way you want to do it let's say your forecasted for the same amount of work. So your total is $9600. Now you invest in better/ faster equipment and you can mabe add another 100-200 account. $100 x 15 events is an extra $1500 or $11,100 per season instead of $9600.
> I am not saying you are actually losing money going hourly if you price your hourly where you need to be just that you are limiting yourself on your potential income.
> 
> That's a bad deal. Who know what happened exactly but sounds like it was a complete accident. Now that guy will have to live with it for the rest of his life.


I was thinking after a certain amount of snow in a single storm. Just say 8 inches and it goes hourly.


----------



## CityGuy

mnlefty;1849623 said:


> Gone to Chicago for a wedding this past weekend and you guys put up over 50 pages since Fri morning... not bad.


We did our best.


----------



## CityGuy

62 and sunny


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1849579 said:


> Indians are burning their prairie grasses.


Little windy for that don't you think?


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1849626 said:


> This thing goes anywhere..... it's nice!!


No way would you get me up on that thing. I hate the swaying feeling back and forth.


----------



## CityGuy

Hey sss question for you. Do you guys use ito's or just stay in house? Hust curious.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1849636 said:


> Correct, it was most likely an accident.
> 
> However, it's hard to believe you would push dirt where a guy was standing. Or vice versa and stand where a guy was pushing.
> 
> I suppose he could have been pushing dirt in, and it pushed a completely separate section in on the old guy.


Not sure. Maybe he thought he was out, or the old man needed to hold something in place until dirt was filled in. Both should have known it was a dangerous situation

About 20 years ago dad tiled the field across the road that he bought. They used cement tile. They put it in with what they called a wheel. A guy sat in it partially under ground. He said it caved in a time or two in just the small area he tiled.

Mayo one flying over. Hope its not serious


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1849641 said:


> No way would you get me up on that thing. I hate the swaying feeling back and forth.


Me either. Hate when I rent skids, running them up and down trailers or when I tip them forward or backwards


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1849643 said:


> Not sure. Maybe he thought he was out, or the old man needed to hold something in place until dirt was filled in. Both should have known it was a dangerous situation
> 
> About 20 years ago dad tiled the field across the road that he bought. They used cement tile. They put it in with what they called a wheel. A guy sat in it partially under ground. He said it caved in a time or two in just the small area he tiled.
> 
> Mayo one flying over. Hope its not serious


Never good when helo's are flying by.


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;1849622 said:


> With hourly you are capping yourself. Let's say that on average you can plow 8 hours per storm and there are 15 storm in a season. You can now bill for 120 hours per season. 120 hours x $80HR you make $9600 You invest in better faster equipment it does nothing but make you less money. or more accounts same money.
> In a seasonal, per push, plow whatever way you want to do it let's say your forecasted for the same amount of work. So your total is $9600. Now you invest in better/ faster equipment and you can mabe add another 100-200 account. $100 x 15 events is an extra $1500 or $11,100 per season instead of $9600.
> I am not saying you are actually losing money going hourly if you price your hourly where you need to be just that you are limiting yourself on your potential income.


I gotcha, makes sense now, I read too much into it at first...


----------



## SnowGuy73

What a great day out!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1849650 said:


> What a great day out!


Agreed......,,


----------



## CityGuy

Wow that clam chowder was delicious. Couple crakers and a dinner roll completed the meal.


----------



## CityGuy

62 and sunny out


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1849666 said:


> Wow that clam chowder was delicious. Couple crakers and a dinner roll completed the meal.


Sounds good.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ugh...

I'm ready for bed.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1849668 said:


> Sounds good.


It was.

I was supposed to get you a recipe last week but I forget which one.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1849670 said:


> Ugh...
> 
> I'm ready for bed.


Way too early for that.

If I do that I will be up at 0200


----------



## CityGuy

Damn phone battery is almost dead already


----------



## CityGuy

Major air bag recall. Might want to check them online


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dilemma.

Town home I fired sent a letter they want us back. Offering a 25% rate increase from $600 per month to $750 per month.

Said "minor" (their words) problems I had with the property have been addressed.

First property I've fired in 25 years, and I will agree most of the issues were indeed "minor" (to most).

Do I go back?

13 units, no common area, just typical small yardage around the buildings.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1849670 said:


> Ugh...
> 
> I'm ready for bed.


Me to but I have to go volunteer at hockey tonight.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1849693 said:


> Dilemma.
> 
> Town home I fired sent a letter they want us back. Offering a 25% rate increase from $600 per month to $750 per month.
> 
> Said "minor" (their words) problems I had with the property have been addressed.
> 
> First property I've fired in 25 years, and I will agree most of the issues were indeed "minor" (to most).
> 
> Do I go back?
> 
> 13 units, no common area, just typical small yardage around the buildings.


Will it be profitable and in your area?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1849680 said:


> It was.
> 
> I was supposed to get you a recipe last week but I forget which one.


I don't remember now either.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1849695 said:


> Me to but I have to go volunteer at hockey tonight.


I have drill at the fd.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1849640 said:


> Little windy for that don't you think?


Not really....


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1849698 said:


> I have drill at the fd.


That's tomorrow


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1849702 said:


> That's tomorrow


Not for me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I don't think my lunch enjoyed me as I did it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1849705 said:


> I don't think my lunch enjoyed me as I did it.


Couple of plumbing issues here.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1849708 said:


> Couple of plumbing issues here.


 Do that at the station


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1849693 said:


> Dilemma.
> 
> Town home I fired sent a letter they want us back. Offering a 25% rate increase from $600 per month to $750 per month.
> 
> Said "minor" (their words) problems I had with the property have been addressed.
> 
> First property I've fired in 25 years, and I will agree most of the issues were indeed "minor" (to most).
> 
> Do I go back?
> 
> 13 units, no common area, just typical small yardage around the buildings.


Fwiw I wouldn't YOU fired them for a reason. Do you really need the headache back?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1849708 said:


> Couple of plumbing issues here.


Plugged up?

I mean the toilet not you.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1849698 said:


> I have drill at the fd.


Have fun with that.

I am going to enjoy my couch.

Too bad there isn't a wild game on.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That's the catch.... are they in my area. They are, we have to drive past Hugo to get to WBL.

Profitable? Sure, as long as we don't have another 80-90" season, but few townhomes are at those levels.

Not sure why that's such a dark pic.

Tree line on the right side, can barely get a 36" mower past the backs of the houses after Polaris did a bunch of rock work.

Fronts are 40x40. 30" push mower 4 times between the houses.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1849600 said:


> Dust is a flying on this mill job.


If the dust is flying its hard milling. But I thought you said it was blowing up.?!?!?!?!?! Blowing up would be more chunks than dust.



qualitycut;1849603 said:


> Well im home on the couch, started feeling like absolute cafe about 1.


My whole house has taken turns at a severe head cold and problems down under.



Hamelfire;1849642 said:


> Hey sss question for you. Do you guys use ito's or just stay in house? Hust curious.


We do everything in house except hauling of our aggregate for chip sealing. If it comes from the quarry we have it hauled for us. Asphalt is all done in house.



LwnmwrMan22;1849693 said:


> Dilemma.
> 
> Town home I fired sent a letter they want us back. Offering a 25% rate increase from $600 per month to $750 per month.
> 
> Said "minor" (their words) problems I had with the property have been addressed.
> 
> First property I've fired in 25 years, and I will agree most of the issues were indeed "minor" (to most).
> 
> Do I go back?
> 
> 13 units, no common area, just typical small yardage around the buildings.


Sure. Even though you swore them off you're just like the rest of us and will take them back.



Green Grass;1849695 said:


> Me to but I have to go volunteer at hockey tonight.


Oh poor guy. All I do now on my time off is go to the rink. I've created a problem here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1849712 said:


> Do that at the station


Three hours, I'm sure it will come up!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1849715 said:


> Have fun with that.
> 
> I am going to enjoy my couch.
> 
> Too bad there isn't a wild game on.


Making money!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1849714 said:


> Plugged up?
> 
> I mean the toilet not you.


Flowing good...


----------



## SnowGuy73

89,001!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1849729 said:


> 89,001!!!!!!!!!


Nice work everyone.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22
That's the catch.... are they in my area. They are said:


> All inclusive I'm assuming,service wise? Seems worth it to me.


----------



## snowman55

Lwnm, I bid that one $850 a month. Figured I would not get it. Who the cafe decided to put rocks in between drives on town homes?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Gas went up....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

snowman55;1849736 said:


> Lwnm, I bid that one $850 a month. Figured I would not get it. Who the cafe decided to put rocks in between drives on town homes?


I have the same crap at a set. they slowly are putting aggregates in


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1849738 said:


> Gas went up....


yup. asked why. they said " starting winterizer" didn't know they did that


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;1849736 said:


> Lwnm, I bid that one $850 a month. Figured I would not get it. Who the cafe decided to put rocks in between drives on town homes?


You did, huh?

Hmmmmmm.......

Yeah, not only that, but they filled in the areas with more rock this summer.

I'm just really, really torn.

I'm tired of feeling like a *****, do whatever for money.

At the same time, it's right on the way, decent money, etc.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1849750 said:


> You did, huh?
> 
> Hmmmmmm.......
> 
> Yeah, not only that, but they filled in the areas with more rock this summer.
> 
> I'm just really, really torn.
> 
> I'm tired of feeling like a *****, do whatever for money.
> 
> At the same time, it's right on the way, decent money, etc.


Tell them you will do it for $800. If they go for it great...... if not, no big deal. No way they gave you their best offer yet. They want you back.


----------



## Green Grass

It loads of fun sitting in a locker room with noisy 13 year olds for 3 hours


----------



## IDST

I got steriod injection in my back today hopefully get some damn relief


----------



## Green Grass

jagext;1849757 said:


> I got steriod injection in my back today hopefully get some damn relief


Trying to be a football player?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1849753 said:


> It loads of fun sitting in a locker room with noisy 13 year olds for 3 hours


Do these hours count towards some volunteering responsibility? I would have chosen scoreboard operator or something. That sounds horrible.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1849722 said:


> If the dust is flying its hard milling. But I thought you said it was blowing up.?!?!?!?!?! Blowing up would be more chunks than dust.
> 
> My whole house has taken turns at a severe head cold and problems down under.
> 
> We do everything in house except hauling of our aggregate for chip sealing. If it comes from the quarry we have it hauled for us. Asphalt is all done in house.
> 
> Sure. Even though you swore them off you're just like the rest of us and will take them back.
> 
> Oh poor guy. All I do now on my time off is go to the rink. I've created a problem here.


First parking lot fell apart. Second was hard as a rock


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1849738 said:


> Gas went up....


Good thing I just got it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1849761 said:


> First parking lot fell apart. Second was hard as a rock


Nothing more frustrating that sitting in a Bobcat and barely moving. If you're lucky the mill isn't bouncing.


----------



## cbservicesllc

snowman55;1849736 said:


> Lwnm, I bid that one $850 a month. Figured I would not get it. Who the cafe decided to put rocks in between drives on town homes?


I hate it when they do that...


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1849753 said:


> It loads of fun sitting in a locker room with noisy 13 year olds for 3 hours


Better you than me.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1849765 said:


> Nothing more frustrating that sitting in a Bobcat and barely moving. If you're lucky the mill isn't bouncing.


New guy learing iso controls was interesting too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1849746 said:


> yup. asked why. they said " starting winterizer" didn't know they did that


Good excuse....


----------



## snowman55

cbservicesllc;1849767 said:


> I hate it when they do that...


I charge more for stupid designs. Who has to pick that rock up in the spring? Who pays for a window next summer because mower picks up a rock?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1849740 said:


> I have the same crap at a set. they slowly are putting aggregates in


Back when I was dumb and did townhomes I had some like that too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1849763 said:


> Good thing I just got it.


Me too!.......


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1849775 said:


> New guy learing iso controls was interesting too.


For whatever its worth I have found when milling using foot controls is the only way to go. Way more control as they are not as touchy as the other options. We have both in our machines and I always use the foot controls. I have milled about 30,000 tons with skid steers so I have a little experience. How often do you guys change or check your bits?


----------



## IDST

Green Grass;1849759 said:


> Trying to be a football player?


I wish. trying to be a logger actually.


----------



## unit28

Tonight Clear, with a low around 36. Calm wind.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;1849781 said:


> I charge more for stupid designs. Who has to pick that rock up in the spring? Who pays for a window next summer because mower picks up a rock?


We didn't have any rock to pick up this spring.

Nor have we broken any windows.


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1849788 said:


> Tonight Clear, with a low around 36. Calm wind.


And then...


----------



## SnowGuy73

snowman55;1849781 said:


> Who has to pick that rock up in the spring? Who pays for a window next summer because mower picks up a rock?


Agreed!....


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1849793 said:


> And then...


70 end of the week


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1849785 said:


> For whatever its worth I have found when milling using foot controls is the only way to go. Way more control as they are not as touchy as the other options. We have both in our machines and I always use the foot controls. I have milled about 30,000 tons with skid steers so I have a little experience. How often do you guys change or check your bits?


We have iso or case in ours. Could not get foot for some reason I forget why.

We visually check daily and depending on use change weekly.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1849796 said:


> 70 end of the week


That sucks!


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1849796 said:


> 70 end of the week


One last 70 I hope. Ready for some snow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1849800 said:


> One last 70 I hope. Ready for some ice.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## snowman55

Yet Lwmn no windows yet. I actually looked at that one myself happened to be in area and I saw rock through out the property. No way you can put rock between drives and not have it spread around property.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1849802 said:


> Fixed it for you.


No I really meant snow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

snowman55;1849803 said:


> Yet Lwmn no windows yet. I actually looked at that one myself happened to be in area and I saw rock through out the property. No way you can put rock between drives and not have it spread around property.


Or line the driveways with it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1849804 said:


> No I really meant ice, lots of ice.


Fixed it again.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1849806 said:


> Fixed it again.


Not with the salt shortage. Don't want ice. Just snow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1849809 said:


> Not with the salt shortage. Don't want ice. Just snow.


On the lake dummy!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1849782 said:


> Back when I was dumb and did townhomes I had some like that too.


I have pretty good luck with the ones I do


----------



## jimslawnsnow

snowman55;1849803 said:


> Yet Lwmn no windows yet. I actually looked at that one myself happened to be in area and I saw rock through out the property. No way you can put rock between drives and not have it spread around property.


I have a set that has it on both sides of the walks. Walks are only 24" too


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1849812 said:


> On the lake dummy!


Who needs that? Bring on the snow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1849813 said:


> I have pretty good luck with the ones I do


I hate most people, that was my problem!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Finally home from work.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1849820 said:


> Who needs snow first? Bring on the ice.


Yup...........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1849825 said:


> Finally home from work.


Me too!....


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1849826 said:


> Yup...........


Ahhhhh No.

Bring

on

the

snow.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1849827 said:


> Me too!....


Pinocchio!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1849829 said:


> Ahhhhh No.
> 
> Bring
> 
> on
> 
> the
> 
> snow.


Not till thanksgiving


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1849830 said:


> Pinocchio!


I did! Honest!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1849822 said:


> I hate most people, that was my problem!


I think you're going to have a tough time with any job you get as they all involve other people


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1849829 said:


> Ahhhhh No.
> 
> Bring
> 
> on
> 
> the
> 
> Ice.


I'm game.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1849833 said:


> I think you're going to have a tough time with any job you get as they all involve other people


No way!

You're Cafing me......


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1849809 said:


> Not with the salt shortage. Don't want ice. Just snow.


He wants ice on the lakes, not on the roads


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1849832 said:


> I did! Honest!


Did you start at 7pm? Hah just messing with ya I'll believe you this time


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1849836 said:


> He wants ice on the lakes, not on the roads


This.

Even though I made most if my money on salt applications I still hated ice storms.

Too much stress!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1849838 said:


> Did you start at 7pm? Hah just messing with ya I'll believe you this time


Haha.

No comment.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1849836 said:


> He wants ice on the lakes, not on the roads


I know just giving him a hard time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1849822 said:


> I hate most people, that was my problem!


That was the largest issue with the aforementioned townhome.

Polaris can attest to some of the people.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1849841 said:


> I know just giving him a hard time.


Hard ? Like ice?

Hahahahah!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1849845 said:


> That was the largest issue with the aforementioned townhome.
> 
> Polaris can attest to some of the people.


Then don't do it...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1849845 said:


> That was the largest issue with the aforementioned townhome.
> 
> Polaris can attest to some of the people.


Ooooooo. Big words. Word of the day? What was that from again?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1849848 said:


> Then don't do it...


He will though.....


----------



## IDST

Townhome I bid on over a month ago called with more questions today. They said they would be making a decision soon. Seriously how can people wait till last minute to get this in line.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1849847 said:


> Hard ? Like ice?
> 
> Hahahahah!


I was thinking like snow pack on the road.

Ha back at you.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1849850 said:


> He will though.....


............


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1849853 said:


> I was thinking like snow pack on the road.
> 
> Ha back at you.


Not with the salt shortage!

Ha again.


----------



## CityGuy

We didn't make the list.

http://farmersalmanac.com/weather/2011/09/01/10-cities-where-weather-shuts-down-everyday-life/


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1849716 said:


> That's the catch.... are they in my area. They are, we have to drive past Hugo to get to WBL.
> 
> Profitable? Sure, as long as we don't have another 80-90" season, but few townhomes are at those levels.
> 
> Not sure why that's such a dark pic.
> 
> Tree line on the right side, can barely get a 36" mower past the backs of the houses after Polaris did a bunch of rock work.
> 
> Fronts are 40x40. 30" push mower 4 times between the houses.


I told them taking that rock that far out would make mowing a pain. But as you know once there mind is set on something it's not changing.

Some of them are real nice. Some are way to into what your doing.

Apparently everyone else turned it down unless I was the only one they asked?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1849855 said:


> Not with the salt shortage!
> 
> Ha again.


Underbody buddy with calcium cloride pre wet.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1849856 said:


> We didn't make the list.
> 
> http://farmersalmanac.com/weather/2011/09/01/10-cities-where-weather-shuts-down-everyday-life/


I'd hope not..


----------



## SnowGuy73

Finest kings Klux sell isn't demi icee inc egg oz.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1849858 said:


> Underbody buddy with calcium cloride pre wet.


What's an underbody buddy?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1849858 said:


> Underbody buddy with calcium cloride pre wet.


Pre wet.... Ha!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1849857 said:


> I told them taking that rock that far out would make mowing a pain. But as you know once there mind is set on something it's not changing.
> 
> Some of them are real nice. Some are way to into what your doing.
> 
> Apparently everyone else turned it down unless I was the only one they asked?


You aren't the only one they asked. And the ones that are too into what the crew is trying to accomplish, supposedly they have been told to no longer talk to crews working on the property.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1849863 said:


> You aren't the only one they asked. And the ones that are too into what the crew is trying to accomplish, supposedly they have been told to no longer talk to crews working on the property.


Sure they couldn't tell them that before I spent two weeks there. That was the worst part of that job was them


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jagext;1849851 said:


> Townhome I bid on over a month ago called with more questions today. They said they would be making a decision soon. Seriously how can people wait till last minute to get this in line.


This is the one hangup I have with turning down this townhome in the discussion tonight.

I have other properties that are still out for bid (4). I emailed all 4 today, and all 4 came back with auto replies saying the person will be out until either the end of this week, or sometime next week.

Here is the other hangup.

I'd like to dump this property...










Streets and all sidewalks included,

And possibly redo the townhome in the conversation.

Essentially the same money per month.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1849861 said:


> What's an underbody buddy?


Snow plow blade between the fron and rear axle on the truck capable of putting down pressure on the road to achieve maximum scraping ability.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1849863 said:


> You aren't the only one they asked. And the ones that are too into what the crew is trying to accomplish, supposedly they have been told to no longer talk to crews working on the property.


We do one like that, there were always 2 people who would tell guys to do this or that when mowing and one time they shouldn't have. Now only talk to management company


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1849760 said:


> Do these hours count towards some volunteering responsibility? I would have chosen scoreboard operator or something. That sounds horrible.


Yes volunteer hours. I have to go to a 6 hour class to run the score board.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1849867 said:


> Snow plow blade between the fron and rear axle on the truck capable of putting down pressure on the road to achieve maximum scraping ability.


So an underbody blade/plow. "Buddy" the brand name?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1849861 said:


> What's an underbody buddy?


Here is a pic.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1849869 said:


> Yes volunteer hours. I have to go to a 6 hour class to run the score board.


Omg your kidding


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1849864 said:


> Sure they couldn't tell them that before I spent two weeks there. That was the worst part of that job was them


When the prop manager called me to find out why I wouldn't be rebidding it, that was my number one "complaint". I said there are too many people onsite that the instant you pull up, they're bit#$ing about what's going on.

I said I don't have time for my guys to be dealing with that each week. This is the property where the gal came out and said we weren't cutting out enough sod to do a sod repair when we'd only been there for an hour.

Another gal complained when I pulled the trailer up in front of her driveway long enough to throw scrap sod pieces in the trailer, then moved, said she was expecting company shortly and I shouldn't block her driveway.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1849871 said:


> Here is a pic.


I was confused by the buddy, I've seen an underbody plow before but thanks.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1849870 said:


> So an underbody blade/plow. "Buddy" the brand name?


Nope buddy refering to you.

We run ICE Breakers, thats the brand name.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1849875 said:


> Nope buddy refering to you.
> 
> We run ICE Breakers, thats the brand name.


Now I see.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1849856 said:


> We didn't make the list.
> 
> http://farmersalmanac.com/weather/2011/09/01/10-cities-where-weather-shuts-down-everyday-life/


Well that story is a wee bit outdated.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1849875 said:


> Nope buddy refering to you.
> 
> We run ICE Breakers, thats the brand name.


Ice breakers gum?


----------



## IDST

LwnmwrMan22;1849866 said:


> This is the one hangup I have with turning down this townhome in the discussion tonight.
> 
> I have other properties that are still out for bid (4). I emailed all 4 today, and all 4 came back with auto replies saying the person will be out until either the end of this week, or sometime next week.
> 
> Here is the other hangup.
> 
> I'd like to dump this property...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Streets and all sidewalks included,
> 
> And possibly redo the townhome in the conversation.
> 
> Essentially the same money per month.


You ever find out what their ice dam removal came out to be.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1849872 said:


> Omg your kidding


Nope and I grew up in hockey rinks I know how to do it all.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1849873 said:


> When the prop manager called me to find out why I wouldn't be rebidding it, that was my number one "complaint". I said there are too many people onsite that the instant you pull up, they're bit#$ing about what's going on.
> 
> I said I don't have time for my guys to be dealing with that each week. This is the property where the gal came out and said we weren't cutting out enough sod to do a sod repair when we'd only been there for an hour.
> 
> Another gal complained when I pulled the trailer up in front of her driveway long enough to throw scrap sod pieces in the trailer, then moved, said she was expecting company shortly and I shouldn't block her driveway.


I'm not sure why but as I read this I keep picturing dozens and dozens of cats all around these ladies. Never mind what they got inside the house. They just seem like they would be cat ladies.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1849864 said:


> Sure they couldn't tell them that before I spent two weeks there. That was the worst part of that job was them


They can tell them, but will they listen? Probably not


----------



## snowman55

Funny Lwmn I refused to bid the second one. Good news is if I am bidding your properties you know I am not low balling and you could raise your prices.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1849883 said:


> I'm not sure why but as I read this I keep picturing dozens and dozens of cats all around these ladies. Never mind what they got inside the house. They just seem like they would be cat ladies.


One states she has spent over $3,000 to snake proof her single level townhome, if that says something.

We replaced and irrigation head and she was on us for 30 minutes to make sure we put each 1.5" river rock (each specific rock) back in it's original place.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1849884 said:


> They can tell them, but will they listen? Probably not


This........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;1849886 said:


> Funny Lwmn I refused to bid the second one. Good news is if I am bidding your properties you know I am not low balling and you could raise your prices.


I can start to narrow it down who you are pretty soon. Best be careful of giving up your identity.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jagext;1849880 said:


> You ever find out what their ice dam removal came out to be.


No. I didn't. Not even 100% sure they went through with it to be honest with you.

They put about $20,000 into landscaping I was told, but I don't see where???


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1849869 said:


> Yes volunteer hours. I have to go to a 6 hour class to run the score board.


Now I don't feel so bad about my 8 hour class to coach. That's weird they make you take a class for that. I learned how to do it in about 5 minutes. How about penalty box? My brother in-law does that one a lot.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1849887 said:


> One states she has spent over $3,000 to snake proof her single level townhome, if that says something.
> 
> We replaced and irrigation head and she was on us for 30 minutes to make sure we put each 1.5" river rock (each specific rock) back in it's original place.


I think she is the sister to a customers neighbor. She made her parents buy her a house then made a map of where each rock went. Made her 80 year old dad try lay them out exact. He never finished. She also hasn't been mowing because she can hear the grass scream. She also put up a rope fence because I mowed a mm over on her side. WACKO!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1849895 said:


> I think she is the sister to a customers neighbor. She made her parents buy her a house then made a map of where each rock went. Made her 80 year old dad try lay them out exact. He never finished. She also hasn't been mowing because she can hear the grass scream. She also put up a rope fence because I mowed a mm over on her side. WACKO!!!!


You guys have some seriously screwed up customers, ( or neighbors, tenants etc.)


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1849887 said:


> One states she has spent over $3,000 to snake proof her single level townhome, if that says something.
> 
> We replaced and irrigation head and she was on us for 30 minutes to make sure we put each 1.5" river rock (each specific rock) back in it's original place.


She makes good pies though!


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1849892 said:


> Now I don't feel so bad about my 8 hour class to coach. That's weird they make you take a class for that. I learned how to do it in about 5 minutes. How about penalty box? My brother in-law does that one a lot.


Joint operation with the time clock.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1849898 said:


> You guys have some seriously screwed up customers, ( or neighbors, tenants etc.)


There's weird SOBS all over. You deal with it more with residential townhomes and apartments. Didn't you have a strange one not long ago?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1849895 said:


> I think she is the sister to a customers neighbor. She made her parents buy her a house then made a map of where each rock went. Made her 80 year old dad try lay them out exact. He never finished. She also hasn't been mowing because she can hear the grass scream. She also put up a rope fence because I mowed a mm over on her side. WACKO!!!!


One year, I had an employee cut the corner with the discharge side of a mower, and clip the base of a tree.

Next week we came, there was gauze around the tree with a bandage and a sign saying "you hurt me!!".

One hand I want to think the person was playing a joke, but they were such nature lovers, I'm pretty sure they were "in touch" with the tree and had a broken heart about it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1849903 said:


> Joint operation with the time clock.


How about selling hotdogs or tickets. I thinkthat might be better that Locker Room duty.

WAIT!!!! You could be a goalie coach!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1849902 said:


> She makes good pies though!


I never got a pie. She means well, and it's probably a bit harsh on my end, but seriously, a handful of people need to be reigned in there.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1849904 said:


> There's weird SOBS all over. You deal with it more with residential townhomes and apartments. Didn't you have a strange one not long ago?


Probably, its been a long year so I tend to forget where we even were yesterday. I have dealt with my fair share of oddities.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1849905 said:


> One year, I had an employee cut the corner with the discharge side of a mower, and clip the base of a tree.
> 
> Next week we came, there was gauze around the tree with a bandage and a sign saying "you hurt me!!".
> 
> One hand I want to think the person was playing a joke, but they were such nature lovers, I'm pretty sure they were "in touch" with the tree and had a broken heart about it.


I could see that. Some people get old and gooney


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1849910 said:


> Probably, its been a long year so I tend to forget where we even were yesterday. I have dealt with my fair share of oddities.


I don't remember the exact posts. Something with them trying call the police. Don't recall what you guys did though. Maybe someone else will


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1849905 said:


> One year, I had an employee cut the corner with the discharge side of a mower, and clip the base of a tree.
> *
> Next week we came, there was gauze around the tree with a bandage and a sign saying "you hurt me!!". *
> 
> One hand I want to think the person was playing a joke, but they were such nature lovers, I'm pretty sure they were "in touch" with the tree and had a broken heart about it.


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:

Laying in bed reading the last 5 pages and was practically falling asleep until seeing this. I literally LOL'd & am LMAO. Hahaha!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;1849736 said:


> Lwnm, I bid that one $850 a month. Figured I would not get it. Who the cafe decided to put rocks in between drives on town homes?


I put a bid in, you aren't the most expensive.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1849910 said:


> Probably, its been a long year so I tend to forget where we even were yesterday. I have dealt with my fair share of oddities.


You probably don't get into quite as much as landscapers, or lawn guys.

Landscapers, alot of times are doing stuff without machines so the homeowner / residents thinks they can just stand over your shoulder and talk to you while you're working.

The lawn guys are there every week, usually about the same time, so you almost become like a family member stopping by to some of these people.

I don't need my guys to be family members.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1849913 said:


> I don't remember the exact posts. Something with them trying call the police. Don't recall what you guys did though. Maybe someone else will


Now I remember. Wow, that was only like a month ago. That was the guy that didn't want us to have our equipment running and also tried to shut off one of our machines. Then he made up a story that I called him a F'ing Environmentalist. I may have thought it but never said it. The cop and I had a good laugh about the guy. This dude should hook up with lwnmrw's gal.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If you early risers are still reading, remember there is a meteor shower tonight between midnight and 6 am.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm heading to bed so I can catch it. East sky.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1849916 said:


> You probably don't get into quite as much as landscapers, or lawn guys.
> 
> Landscapers, alot of times are doing stuff without machines so the homeowner / residents thinks they can just stand over your shoulder and talk to you while you're working.
> 
> The lawn guys are there every week, usually about the same time, so you almost become like a family member stopping by to some of these people.
> 
> I don't need my guys to be family members.


You're right, we don't do single family residential. We work on a few townhomes and half the time we show up its like a block party they are so excited that something is happening. The apartments we work on I refuse to talk to the residents.

We have worked on a few apartments for so long that I know several of the residents. One lady brings our guys pop when we come for our yearly maintenance.


----------



## Camden

Tonight my son laid out this grand plan for when he goes to St. Cloud State next year.

He said he found a 20' storage container for $950 and that he's going to put it on a vacant lot near campus. It's going to take another ~$1k to get it all outfitted to be livable. I'm just taking the whole thing in and when he got done I said..."okay, let's think about this...what's your water source and where does your sewage go?". He hasn't figured that out yet LOL

I love that he's trying to think outside the box and that he's concerned about how much things are going to cost but I'm not so sure this idea is going to work.

My wife goes "You are NOT living in a shipping container in some guy's parking lot!" :laughing: Good stuff.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1849916 said:


> You probably don't get into quite as much as landscapers, or lawn guys.
> 
> Landscapers, alot of times are doing stuff without machines so the homeowner / residents thinks they can just stand over your shoulder and talk to you while you're working.
> 
> The lawn guys are there every week, usually about the same time, so you almost become like a family member stopping by to some of these people.
> 
> *I don't need my guys to be family members.*


Agreed. Some chatting with a client/resident is alright but we're out to make money, not talk with Mrs Jones the 80 year old lady who doesn't want a single blade of grass in her mulch.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1849919 said:


> Now I remember. Wow, that was only like a month ago. That was the guy that didn't want us to have our equipment running and also tried to shut off one of our machines. Then he made up a story that I called him a F'ing Environmentalist. I may have thought it but never said it. The cop and I had a good laugh about the guy. This dude should hook up with lwnmrw's gal.


Imagine that outcome


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1849924 said:


> If you early risers are still reading, remember there is a meteor shower tonight between midnight and 6 am.


I'll look for it as I walk my truck to go to the gym at 5:20am tomorrow.


----------



## snowman55

God I really hope we don' get it. Lwmn Please resubmit and lower your bid.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1849906 said:


> How about selling hotdogs or tickets. I thinkthat might be better that Locker Room duty.
> 
> WAIT!!!! You could be a goalie coach!


That is the dumb part is we can't do concessions because that is for the high school kids.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1849929 said:


> Tonight my son laid out this grand plan for when he goes to St. Cloud State next year.
> 
> He said he found a 20' storage container for $950 and that he's going to put it on a vacant lot near campus. It's going to take another ~$1k to get it all outfitted to be livable. I'm just taking the whole thing in and when he got done I said..."okay, let's think about this...what's your water source and where does your sewage go?". He hasn't figured that out yet LOL
> 
> I love that he's trying to think outside the box and that he's concerned about how much things are going to cost but I'm not so sure this idea is going to work.
> 
> My wife goes "You are NOT living in a shipping container in some guy's parking lot!" :laughing: Good stuff.


My neighbor built a hunting shack all framed in with electric out of 40 ft conex boxes. Its like a mini fortress


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1849934 said:


> I'll look for it as I walk my truck to go to the gym at 5:20am tomorrow.


Sounds horrible.


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;1849929 said:


> Tonight my son laid out this grand plan for when he goes to St. Cloud State next year.
> 
> He said he found a 20' storage container for $950 and that he's going to put it on a vacant lot near campus. It's going to take another ~$1k to get it all outfitted to be livable. I'm just taking the whole thing in and when he got done I said..."okay, let's think about this...what's your water source and where does your sewage go?". He hasn't figured that out yet LOL
> 
> I love that he's trying to think outside the box and that he's concerned about how much things are going to cost but I'm not so sure this idea is going to work.
> 
> My wife goes "You are NOT living in a shipping container in some guy's parking lot!" :laughing: Good stuff.


I believe that is thinking in the box


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1849937 said:


> That is the dumb part is we can't do concessions because that is for the high school kids.


I seen your pic, you could pass lol


----------



## Drakeslayer

BossPlow614;1849934 said:


> I'll look for it as I walk my truck to go to the gym at 5:20am tomorrow.


Did you get a powerstroke?


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1849943 said:


> I seen your pic, you could pass lol


The kids today asked me if I was 18. I told them i had been out of high school longer than they had been alive.


----------



## BossPlow614

Drakeslayer;1849946 said:


> Did you get a powerstroke?


Indeed I did!


----------



## Drakeslayer

BossPlow614;1849952 said:


> Indeed I did!


Have you posted pics?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;1849936 said:


> God I really hope we don' get it. Lwmn Please resubmit and lower your bid.


But that's the thing, I'm not 100% sure I want it either.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1849929 said:


> Tonight my son laid out this grand plan for when he goes to St. Cloud State next year.
> 
> He said he found a 20' storage container for $950 and that he's going to put it on a vacant lot near campus. It's going to take another ~$1k to get it all outfitted to be livable. I'm just taking the whole thing in and when he got done I said..."okay, let's think about this...what's your water source and where does your sewage go?". He hasn't figured that out yet LOL
> 
> I love that he's trying to think outside the box and that he's concerned about how much things are going to cost but I'm not so sure this idea is going to work.
> 
> My wife goes "You are NOT living in a shipping container in some guy's parking lot!" :laughing: Good stuff.


Thinking outside the box... or INSIDE? :waving:


----------



## Deershack

Lwmn- Is the lift in that pic from Mark's Aerial Service? It looks like his rig.


----------



## CityGuy

34 clear 
Feels like 39


----------



## SnowGuy73

36° calm clear.


----------



## SnowGuy73

No meteors seen...


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm at a negative ten on the motivation scale this morning.


----------



## CityGuy

35 clear 
Feels like 40


----------



## CityGuy

Moon looks cool this morning


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1849895 said:


> I think she is the sister to a customers neighbor. She made her parents buy her a house then made a map of where each rock went. Made her 80 year old dad try lay them out exact. He never finished. She also hasn't been mowing because she can hear the grass scream. She also put up a rope fence because I mowed a mm over on her side. WACKO!!!!


Some people just seem to need lots of help. Maybe a padded room.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1849905 said:


> One year, I had an employee cut the corner with the discharge side of a mower, and clip the base of a tree.
> 
> Next week we came, there was gauze around the tree with a bandage and a sign saying "you hurt me!!".
> 
> One hand I want to think the person was playing a joke, but they were such nature lovers, I'm pretty sure they were "in touch" with the tree and had a broken heart about it.


Some people need a reality check.


----------



## CityGuy

Anybody catch the story on 5 last night about Chisago City Schools requiring parents to buy a 250 dollar ipad? Parents can't afford it and are home schooling their kids now.


----------



## CityGuy

http://kstp.com/article/12303/?vid=5402988&v=1

Here is the link.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1850046 said:


> Moon looks cool this morning


I was just looking at that.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1849924 said:


> If you early risers are still reading, remember there is a meteor shower tonight between midnight and 6 am.


Didn't see any on the way in.


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1849929 said:


> Tonight my son laid out this grand plan for when he goes to St. Cloud State next year.
> 
> He said he found a 20' storage container for $950 and that he's going to put it on a vacant lot near campus. It's going to take another ~$1k to get it all outfitted to be livable. I'm just taking the whole thing in and when he got done I said..."okay, let's think about this...what's your water source and where does your sewage go?". He hasn't figured that out yet LOL
> 
> I love that he's trying to think outside the box and that he's concerned about how much things are going to cost but I'm not so sure this idea is going to work.
> 
> My wife goes "You are NOT living in a shipping container in some guy's parking lot!" :laughing: Good stuff.


Interesting thought process.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1849937 said:


> That is the dumb part is we can't do concessions because that is for the high school kids.


Oh that makes it safe. Kids who don't was their hands and cough and sneeze everywhere.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1850039 said:


> I'm at a negative ten on the motivation scale this morning.


Same here, allergies kicking my cafe.


----------



## CityGuy

Scenery on 4 is worth ogling.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1849949 said:


> The kids today asked me if I was 18. I told them i had been out of high school longer than they had been alive.


Well you could pass as a high schooler.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1850039 said:


> I'm at a negative ten on the motivation scale this morning.


Same here and I am off at 130 to meet the wife at the Dr.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Foggy as hell in savage and Burnsville.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1850051 said:


> I was just looking at that.


About 1/3 lit up.


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like a light frost on the grass.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1850049 said:


> Anybody catch the story on 5 last night about Chisago City Schools requiring parents to buy a 250 dollar ipad? Parents can't afford it and are home schooling their kids now.


I hear it's because there lawn maintenance costs are so high.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1850060 said:


> Foggy as hell in savage and Burnsville.


Didn't see any on the way in.

Seen a few deer. You can tell the farmers are in the fields, the deer are on the move.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1850064 said:


> I hear it's because there lawn maintenance costs are so high.


Ha. Lwn will love that.


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;1850064 said:


> I hear it's because there lawn maintenance costs are so high.


They said something about a "bonus" clause for snow removal they had to pay and couldn't afford the iPads.


----------



## CityGuy

Nws calling for up to an inch of rain Wednesday into Thursday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1850065 said:


> Didn't see any on the way in.
> 
> Seen a few deer. You can tell the farmers are in the fields, the deer are on the move.


I think its because of the river.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1850069 said:


> Nws calling for up to an inch of rain Wednesday into Thursday.


That's will drop some leaves!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sss if you're on....

Cops everywhere at 13/13 in savage. Worse than normal!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1850071 said:


> I think its because of the river.


Most likely. Water is warmer than the air.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1850072 said:


> That's will drop some leaves!


Hope so for all you guys.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1850073 said:


> Sss if you're on....
> 
> Cops everywhere at 13/13 in savage. Worse than normal!


Is that where that tanker or whatever rolled over on the ramp?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1850076 said:


> Is that where that tanker or whatever rolled over on the ramp?


A month or so ago there was a tire truck rolled there.


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like the rain will start around 0100 Thursday morning and be out of here by about 0600.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1850077 said:


> A month or so ago there was a tire truck rolled there.


Never mind. They just said Newport. Oil and coal all over the road.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1850079 said:


> Looks like the rain will start around 0100 Thursday morning and be out of here by about 0600.


An inch of rain in five hours.... Damn!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1850080 said:


> Never mind. They just said Newport. Oil and coal all over the road.


Ya, 494 and 61.


----------



## SnowGuy73

These cops are getting speeders and doing inspections.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1850082 said:


> An inch of rain in five hours.... Damn!


They showed up to an inch possible.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Time to work...

Thanks God for parking lot lights!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1850085 said:


> They showed up to an inch possible.


That'll change...


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1850084 said:


> These cops are getting speeders and doing inspections.


Quota time.....


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1850087 said:


> That'll change...


Always does....


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1850086 said:


> Time to work...
> 
> Thanks God for parking lot lights!


Have fun with that.


----------



## BossPlow614

Drakeslayer;1849956 said:


> Have you posted pics?


Not yet. :waving:


----------



## Greenery

P 33
fl 34


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Deershack;1850023 said:


> Lwmn- Is the lift in that pic from Mark's Aerial Service? It looks like his rig.


It's not his, but the same. Rented it from Columbia Building Services.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1850049 said:


> Anybody catch the story on 5 last night about Chisago City Schools requiring parents to buy a 250 dollar ipad? Parents can't afford it and are home schooling their kids now.


Cause home schooling will be a lot cheaper...


----------



## ringahding1

Well after seven years the old 10 x 6 trailer has been retired for leaf clean up. Old Leaf Trailer

Just purchased this 2012 Dodge 4500 Diesel Dump & completely boxed it out. Added a vent on 
the side to keep dust down. This is me testing it out at my house, try not to laugh at the sad rake. :laugh: 
All the good rakes of course were at the shop.

*New Leaf Loader*

The Billy Goat is new too, 18hp. I have an extra hose I think we will add to it, roughly 6' more. 
All treated wood and wet, so painting will have to wait til next year.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If anyone thinks parents are home schooling their children ONLY because of the iPad thing, you're being silly.

IPads are available for anyone. There are parents upset because they think the student should be carrying a book back and forth. 

There are morons in the world.

The gal that is going to home school her kid in protest.

Yeah. That'll work. He'll hate not seeing his friends. The kid and s in Middle School. So after 6 months or a year, she'll send him back, then the other kids will tease the crap out of him every time the school wants to do something.

Way to think about your kid, dummy.

She says we are a poorer district. She might want to look around. She probably thinks the economy is still in the tank too.


----------



## BossPlow614

Green Grass;1850064 said:


> I hear it's because there lawn maintenance costs are so high.


I was waiting for that comment but couldn't remember which exact school in that area he did work at.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1850092 said:


> P 33
> fl 34


Hahahahah.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Frosty......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1850103 said:


> Frosty......


None here. Just dew


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1850091 said:


> Not yet. :waving:


You know the rule around here. Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## Greenery

What's with all these duck dynasty style beards lately. I really get a kick out of the super long skinny chin beards.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1850104 said:


> None here. Just dew


I'm down to 33°.


----------



## Greenery

Hamelfire;1847848 said:


> The post this morning regarding the child in the water.
> 
> This child is 5 years old. He is the son of our equipment manager in charge of the mechanics. They were out hunting and the father got off the boat to tie it up and lost his grip on the rope. The boat and child floated away from the shore due to the stronger winds. The father jumped in trying to catch the boat and was unable too keep up and the temperature. He swam back to shore and was able to get the attention of some other duck hunters in the area. They were able to make their way to the boat and attempted to make a rescue. During the rescue attempt the child slipped and hit his head on one of the boats. Thus the child ended up in the water and went below. The hunters made an attempt to search for the boy but were unsucsessful. FD and PD arrived and were able to locate the child rather quickly and then started CPR.
> Both father and son are in the hospital. The father is suffering from severe hypothermia. The son is clinging to life as of 1400.
> 
> It is touch and go with the child at this time.
> 
> We had an all city emergency meeting and were told this, this afternoon. The shop had a very somber feeling to it this afternoon as the father is one of ours and we are all one big family.


So I just found out yesterday the father is one of my past customers and best friends with a long time buddy of mine (the father is a really nice guy). This story is close but not quite right. And I'm pretty sure he doesn't work for the city of Plymouth. Did you hear from your equipment manager to confirm this?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1850103 said:


> Frosty......


Little bit here


----------



## CityGuy

Greenery;1850116 said:


> So I just found out yesterday the father is one of my past customers and best friends with a long time buddy of mine (the father is a really nice guy). This story is close but not quite right. And I'm pretty sure he doesn't work for the city of Plymouth. Did you hear from your equipment manager to confirm this?


Yes and it's his nephew. Too many people for the info to go through and the story got screwed up.


----------



## CityGuy

Greenery;1850111 said:


> What's with all these duck dynasty style beards lately. I really get a kick out of the super long skinny chin beards.


Does it have to do with mo vember? New thing?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1850113 said:


> I'm down to 33°.


40 here. Feels like 20 in the shade. 39 in the sun


----------



## Greenery

Hamelfire;1850120 said:


> Yes and it's his nephew. Too many people for the info to go through and the story got screwed up.


Very sad nonetheless. There must have been a dozen cars parked out front of their house last night.


----------



## qualitycut

Ryde, your snow buckets are at my shop.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1850073 said:


> Sss if you're on....
> 
> Cops everywhere at 13/13 in savage. Worse than normal!


Thanks for the tip. I successfully diverted our trucks. Didn't need to deal with that today.


----------



## SSS Inc.

So I got a moundsview code inspector staring our guys down while we are patching a church. I hope he comes and talks to me soon.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SSS Inc.;1850171 said:


> So I got a moundsview code inspector staring our guys down while we are patching a church. I hope he comes and talks to me soon.


Did he leave yet.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SSS Inc.;1850190 said:


> Did he leave yet.


Yeah, he left after I'm pretty sure he realized no permit needed for this type of work.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SSS Inc.;1850191 said:


> Yeah, he left after I'm pretty sure he realized no permit needed for this type of work.


OK, gotcha.


----------



## Camden

WTF is going on there ^^^^

SSS?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1850197 said:


> WTF is going on there ^^^^
> 
> SSS?


I was bored waiting for blacktop to show up so I thought I would pull a lwnmrw and talk to myself.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1850197 said:


> WTF is going on there ^^^^
> 
> SSS?


Padding the post count duh!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1850198 said:


> I was bored waiting for blacktop to show up so I thought I would pull a lwnmrw and talk to myself.


Nice. 

Got word today that Schmidt Brewery went to a "commercial" vendor.

Not sure what they think I am, nor what a "commercial" vendor is, but apparently it isn't me.

They must have read my plowsite threads from last winter.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1850156 said:


> Thanks for the tip. I successfully diverted our trucks. Didn't need to deal with that today.


No problem.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1850204 said:


> Padding the post count duh!


There it is!


----------



## BossPlow614

Polarismalibu;1850107 said:


> You know the rule around here. Pics or it didn't happen!


I'll post a pic later tonight when we're done working.


----------



## BossPlow614

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/pts/4711138277.html

Curious to how low y'all would offer this guy for this plow? I'm thinking of throwing out a price of $2400. It's not worth much more than that.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

BossPlow614;1850222 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/pts/4711138277.html
> 
> Curious to how low y'all would offer this guy for this plow? I'm thinking of throwing out a price of $2400. It's not worth much more than that.


I sold my nearly new 9'2 for 3500. My 8'2 is way better shape and no one one here would pay much for it


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1850205 said:


> Nice.
> 
> Got word today that Schmidt Brewery went to a "commercial" vendor.
> 
> Not sure what they think I am, nor what a "commercial" vendor is, but apparently it isn't me.
> 
> They must have read my plowsite threads from last winter.


Maybe its a national company?


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1850222 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/pts/4711138277.html
> 
> Curious to how low y'all would offer this guy for this plow? I'm thinking of throwing out a price of $2400. It's not worth much more than that.


I wouldnt offer more than 1000... its 10 years old


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1850222 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/pts/4711138277.html
> 
> Curious to how low y'all would offer this guy for this plow? I'm thinking of throwing out a price of $2400. It's not worth much more than that.


It's worth $2800, if it works and the edge wasn't run down into the pivot pin.

I would put the new edges on it, $175 per side.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1850198 said:


> I was bored waiting for blacktop to show up so I thought I would pull a lwnmrw and talk to myself.


Ha been there.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1850204 said:


> Padding the post count duh!


Yup.......

This


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1850231 said:


> I wouldnt offer more than 1000... its 10 years old


Depends.

Depends on if the wiring and mount fit on your truck (would for me, so value increases).

Depends on what the pivot pin looks like, whether the edges have been run down to the mold board.

If those are solid, it would be at least $2,000. If the truck is the same, another $400. Then just depends on how spotless.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1850229 said:


> Maybe its a national company?


Most likely Prescription.


----------



## Polarismalibu

By the time you get new edges, mount for a ford and worse plus have them out it on you might as well spend a little extra and get a brand new one instead of 10 years old. Just my opinion


----------



## skorum03

So I put a bid in on the Aldi foods locations in Hudson and Stillwater for the upcoming season after they contacted me about a week ago. Wanted a price for 1-2" 3-4" and 5"+ all with shoveling included in the price. I gave a price of $150, $300, and $590. I thought that was pretty fair pricing considering that in the 5"+ category we are expected to plow more than once if it is needed and are only paid once for that 5"+, you know what I'm saying. The manager emailed me back last night saying they were going with another company based on price difference. The other company's prices came in at..... $75, $90, $105

I haven't been able to figure out a response to her yet after reading that. 

Tell me how someone could do it for that price? haha


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1850259 said:


> So I put a bid in on the Aldi foods locations in Hudson and Stillwater for the upcoming season after they contacted me about a week ago. Wanted a price for 1-2" 3-4" and 5"+ all with shoveling included in the price. I gave a price of $150, $300, and $590. I thought that was pretty fair pricing considering that in the 5"+ category we are expected to plow more than once if it is needed and are only paid once for that 5"+, you know what I'm saying. The manager emailed me back last night saying they were going with another company based on price difference. The other company's prices came in at..... $75, $90, $105
> 
> I haven't been able to figure out a response to her yet after reading that.
> 
> Tell me how someone could do it for that price? haha


My Schmidt Brewery went for less total than what I was going to pay a sub to park a skid onsite. My shoveling was above that.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1850268 said:


> My Schmidt Brewery went for less total than what I was going to pay a sub to park a skid onsite. My shoveling was above that.


At least you're not alone.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;1850259 said:


> So I put a bid in on the Aldi foods locations in Hudson and Stillwater for the upcoming season after they contacted me about a week ago. Wanted a price for 1-2" 3-4" and 5"+ all with shoveling included in the price. I gave a price of $150, $300, and $590. I thought that was pretty fair pricing considering that in the 5"+ category we are expected to plow more than once if it is needed and are only paid once for that 5"+, you know what I'm saying. The manager emailed me back last night saying they were going with another company based on price difference. The other company's prices came in at..... $75, $90, $105
> 
> I haven't been able to figure out a response to her yet after reading that.
> 
> Tell me how someone could do it for that price? haha


Too many monkeys in the business. The town homes I posted about yesterday went with someone else. They wanted me to drop 35% off because they only budget 5k for snow. Its not my fault they think its 1980


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1850268 said:


> My Schmidt Brewery went for less total than what I was going to pay a sub to park a skid onsite. My shoveling was above that.


Either these idiots don't know their number or getting something way cheaper than we are


----------



## SnowGuy73

And people wonder why I'm out.....


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1850276 said:


> And people wonder why I'm out.....


I was hoping snow doesn't come for a while but now I'm kinda interested in parking across the street from these ass clowns and watching it happen


----------



## snowman55

couple ways to do it. lwmn if it was RX - they quote cheap then hit them with truck charges, salt surcharges, out of spec charges, dump fees, etc. been there, lost accounts to them then got em back after they saw the real cost. 

Or they skimp on service - no open ups, clean ups, not full width, late service times.

Or they have no idea if they are making money until their truck needs a tranny and there is no money in the bank for it.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1850248 said:


> Depends.
> 
> Depends on if the wiring and mount fit on your truck (would for me, so value increases).
> 
> Depends on what the pivot pin looks like, whether the edges have been run down to the mold board.
> 
> If those are solid, it would be at least $2,000. If the truck is the same, another $400. Then just depends on how spotless.


I would buy new wiring because being as it's 10 years old, I don't want to risk it failing.


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1850277 said:


> I was hoping snow doesn't come for a while but now I'm kinda interested in parking across the street from these ass clowns and watching it happen


Hahahahah. That's the spirit!


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1850280 said:


> I would buy new wiring because being as it's 10 years old, I don't want to risk it failing.


New truck = new plow.

For me anyway.


----------



## djagusch

BossPlow614;1850280 said:


> I would buy new wiring because being as it's 10 years old, I don't want to risk it failing.


Your looking at cutting edges for 350 or so. If you want to update the headlights with a new style and harness the kit is 500. Truck side wiring and headlight adaptors Idk but 300 should be close. So you will have 2400 for the plow then another 1150 in parts. So 3550 in it and you need the mount still. Going new with esi on here for a stainless dxt 8.2 is around 5700 shipped. New plow, new mount, new wiring for 2150 more. I would say that's the best way to go.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Well, I'm done for the day.


----------



## CityGuy

It's a little chilly with the wind. At least on the roller it was.


----------



## CityGuy

Headed home for the day. Well not home but to meet the wife at the Dr.


----------



## CityGuy

53 and sunny 
Light breeze


----------



## ryde307

djagusch;1850286 said:


> Your looking at cutting edges for 350 or so. If you want to update the headlights with a new style and harness the kit is 500. Truck side wiring and headlight adaptors Idk but 300 should be close. So you will have 2400 for the plow then another 1150 in parts. So 3550 in it and you need the mount still. Going new with esi on here for a stainless dxt 8.2 is around 5700 shipped. New plow, new mount, new wiring for 2150 more. I would say that's the best way to go.


This sounds like the best option. No reason to go cheap just to replace and spend more a year later.


----------



## ryde307

SnowGuy73;1850287 said:


> Well, I'm done for the day.


Are you hiring? I want your hours.


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1850284 said:


> Hahahahah. That's the spirit!


It's the only way to look at it with the pricing the nice lady told me


----------



## BossPlow614

I asked the guy what he'd go as his lowest offer & he said $3300. :laughing: I told him I'd offer $2500 because it's 10 years old. Still waiting on a response. I also may laugh if he reads this thread & chimes in.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

BossPlow614;1850297 said:


> I asked the guy what he'd go as his lowest offer & he said $3300. :laughing: I told him I'd offer $2500 because it's 10 years old. Still waiting on a response. I also may laugh if he reads this thread & chimes in.


People think plows are gold. And they remember paying 6k for it installed and wanting it back


----------



## jimslawnsnow

BossPlow614;1850297 said:


> I asked the guy what he'd go as his lowest offer & he said $3300. :laughing: I told him I'd offer $2500 because it's 10 years old. Still waiting on a response. I also may laugh if he reads this thread & chimes in.


He has it listed for 3250?


----------



## BossPlow614

He replied saying that V's hold their value & never mind on the sale. I replied: "10 years later they're not worth over 50% what a brand new one costs with mount, wiring, controller & install. Thanks. Good luck"

I agree DJagusch. I may have to take a trip to countryside Thursday morning when it's raining.


----------



## BossPlow614

jimslawnsnow;1850298 said:


> People think plows are gold. And they remember paying 6k for it installed and wanting it back


Haha, yeah, for $3250. Idiot.
Of course the asset is going to depreciate in value but it's used to make money providing services.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1850294 said:


> Are you hiring? I want your hours.


Nope.

Its called being very efficient!

Haha.


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1850302 said:


> Haha, yeah, for $3250. Idiot.
> Of course the asset is going to depreciate in value but it's used to make money providing services.


So...... Why even bother looking at it or contacting him if its not worth his asking price?

Maybe I'm confused....


----------



## Greenery

djagusch;1850286 said:


> Your looking at cutting edges for 350 or so. If you want to update the headlights with a new style and harness the kit is 500. Truck side wiring and headlight adaptors Idk but 300 should be close. So you will have 2400 for the plow then another 1150 in parts. So 3550 in it and you need the mount still. Going new with esi on here for a stainless dxt 8.2 is around 5700 shipped. New plow, new mount, new wiring for 2150 more. I would say that's the best way to go.


Not to mention the guy clearly says firm on his price of $3300 or so. So in reality it will be more like $4400 to go this route. It will sell eventually for what he's asking.

Maybe we should all email him an offer of about $2000 for a little reality check on his spray painted plow.


----------



## Camden

skorum03;1850259 said:
 

> I haven't been able to figure out a response to her yet after reading that.


"Thank you for the opportunity to place a bid. I hope you'll consider me again in the future."


----------



## skorum03

Camden;1850315 said:


> "Thank you for the opportunity to place a bid. I hope you'll consider me again in the future."


Yes that is the professional response.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1850271 said:


> Too many monkeys in the business. The town homes I posted about yesterday went with someone else. They wanted me to drop 35% off because they only budget 5k for snow. Its not my fault they think its 1980


Couldnt agree more...


----------



## cbservicesllc

snowman55;1850279 said:


> couple ways to do it. lwmn if it was RX - they quote cheap then hit them with truck charges, salt surcharges, out of spec charges, dump fees, etc. been there, lost accounts to them then got em back after they saw the real cost.
> 
> Or they skimp on service - no open ups, clean ups, not full width, late service times.
> 
> Or they have no idea if they are making money until their truck needs a tranny and there is no money in the bank for it.


This... This... This...


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1850276 said:


> And people wonder why I'm out.....


I do not one bit...


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;1850286 said:


> Your looking at cutting edges for 350 or so. If you want to update the headlights with a new style and harness the kit is 500. Truck side wiring and headlight adaptors Idk but 300 should be close. So you will have 2400 for the plow then another 1150 in parts. So 3550 in it and you need the mount still. Going new with esi on here for a stainless dxt 8.2 is around 5700 shipped. New plow, new mount, new wiring for 2150 more. I would say that's the best way to go.


Sounds like a winner to me...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;1850279 said:


> couple ways to do it. lwmn if it was RX - they quote cheap then hit them with truck charges, salt surcharges, out of spec charges, dump fees, etc. been there, lost accounts to them then got em back after they saw the real cost.
> 
> Or they skimp on service - no open ups, clean ups, not full width, late service times.
> 
> Or they have no idea if they are making money until their truck needs a tranny and there is no money in the bank for it.


I know the routine all too well.

That's how we ended up there last year, my contacts knew I would be fair.

New managememt, I know where they're going.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1850315 said:


> "Thank you for the opportunity to place a bid. I hope you'll consider me again in the future."


That's what I emailed Schmidt.


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1850301 said:


> He replied saying that V's hold their value & never mind on the sale. I replied: "10 years later they're not worth over 50% what a brand new one costs with mount, wiring, controller & install. Thanks. Good luck"
> 
> I agree DJagusch. I may have to take a trip to countryside Thursday morning when it's raining.


There's a reason people depreciate their plows over 5 or 7 years not 10... Like I said... 1,000 I'd offer... just for a backup...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We are done for the day as well.

Got some work to do on the leaf box.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1850335 said:


> We are done for the day as well.
> 
> Got some work to do on the leaf box.


I have some work to do on mine as well


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1850342 said:


> I have some work to do on mine as well


Mine is minor. The piece on the back, above the doors, if we get a load of wet leaves, it puts too much pressure and wants push the screws through I'm using.

Gotta go get some lags / washers and put in there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Most places are already back down to $2.99 around here for gas.

I see Costco in **** Rapids and Sam's Club in Fridley are $2.74.


----------



## IDST

When you guys use your vacs do they mulch the leaves at the same time? Sounds like a dumb question just curious.


----------



## skorum03

jagext;1850390 said:


> When you guys use your vacs do they mulch the leaves at the same time? Sounds like a dumb question just curious.


Depends how fast I go over them. The slower the better obviously


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jagext;1850390 said:


> When you guys use your vacs do they mulch the leaves at the same time? Sounds like a dumb question just curious.


Not the best, if it's only through the truck loader. Through the mulching blades on the mower, through the impeller on the blower, THEN through the loader on the truck? Yes.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone deal with American Salt?


----------



## BossPlow614

Does anyone know of a good window tinting shop? The closer to the NW metro, the better!


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1850404 said:


> Does anyone know of a good window tinting shop? The closer to the NW metro, the better!


Ziebart.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

jagext;1850390 said:


> When you guys use your vacs do they mulch the leaves at the same time? Sounds like a dumb question just curious.


Go backwards oner them and you'll have crumbs.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1850406 said:


> Ziebart.....


They do spray in bed liners too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jagext;1850390 said:


> When you guys use your vacs do they mulch the leaves at the same time? Sounds like a dumb question just curious.




















The penny is on the pile of leaves. These leaves were tarped over to the truck loader and loaded that way. Ash, Elm and Maple for the most part.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1850404 said:


> Does anyone know of a good window tinting shop? The closer to the NW metro, the better!


Just be careful dot don't get you


----------



## Green Grass

Hamel must not have passed his parole board hearing.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1850452 said:


> Hamel must not have passed his parole board hearing.


Nope read back a few pages. 2 Dr appointment with wife today. Just got home


----------



## CityGuy

57 and sunny


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1850452 said:


> Hamel must not have passed his parole board hearing.


I guess not. Refreshingly quiet in here. JUST KIDDING.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1850191 said:


> Yeah, he left after I'm pretty sure he realized no permit needed for this type of work.


Looking for a city fund raiser.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1850480 said:


> Looking for a city fund raiser.


He was looking hard. On the phone the whole time scanning all of our equipment. Pretty sure he was calling in to see if this needs a permit or not.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1850254 said:


> By the time you get new edges, mount for a ford and worse plus have them out it on you might as well spend a little extra and get a brand new one instead of 10 years old. Just my opinion


Thats what I was thinking. Even if do it yourself. Your time has to be worth something.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1850271 said:


> Too many monkeys in the business. The town homes I posted about yesterday went with someone else. They wanted me to drop 35% off because they only budget 5k for snow. Its not my fault they think its 1980


Seems to be a lot of fly by nighters out there. Most likely don't have propper insurane and costs figured or they are subsidizing accounts. Get 1 low next 1 pays.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1850479 said:


> I guess not. Refreshingly quiet in here. JUST KIDDING.


Always is in the morning. Just me and snow. Then you come around and hog up all the posts talking to yourself.

Just Kidding.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1850276 said:


> And people wonder why I'm out.....


When were you in?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Nice night for high school playoff football!


----------



## TKLAWN

BossPlow614;1850404 said:


> Does anyone know of a good window tinting shop? The closer to the NW metro, the better!


Try auto visions in eden prarie. All one piece, top notch quality.

Nice scenery too!


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1850307 said:


> So...... Why even bother looking at it or contacting him if its not worth his asking price?
> 
> Maybe I'm confused....


Nope your not. Just good knowledge of the field sir!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1850493 said:


> Seems to be a lot of fly by nighters out there. Most likely don't have propper insurane and costs figured or they are subsidizing accounts. Get 1 low next 1 pays.


The insurance thing is no longer an excuse. Virtually any property outside of a residential requires insurance certificates and W-9s before the first check is cut.

What DOES hurt is when 1-2 properties require $5M liability when most are at $500K -$1M.

However if you can charge them the premium in your cost, you're golden then.


----------



## snowman55

Boy is 1 game tomorrow away from championship game under lights at high school. You can have the billion dollar stadium, wife beaters, dog fighters, be headers,child abusers, and commercial ads, 

Can't beat 8 year olds playing a game.


----------



## SSS Inc.

So three Bobcat doors showed up on Craigslist. I wonder if one of them is mine. There is one thing that I know will only show up on my door that was stolen. Not that I can prove it but it would be fun to know.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;1850532 said:


> Boy is 1 game tomorrow away from championship game under lights at high school. You can have the billion dollar stadium, wife beaters, dog fighters, be headers,child abusers, and commercial ads,
> 
> Can't beat 8 year olds playing a game.


That's why I like high school. They live and die each game.


----------



## snowman55

You gonna go find out? I'll go with I lost one year ago could be mine. Have wanted a spare if it's neither of ours


----------



## SSS Inc.

snowman55;1850538 said:


> You gonna go find out? I'll go with I lost one year ago could be mine. Have wanted a spare if it's neither of ours


I am going to go if they respond to me. One guy has two of them, one guy is selling for his parents because they are moving to a townhome.  Both seem suspicious. These are for the G series. We still have an s-220 that we use in the yard and that's the machine that it was taken from. Was yours a G series or the new style?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Well that was dumb. I used my work email to contact the one. If in the off chance it was my door he would maybe make the connection with the company name.


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1850432 said:


> Just be careful dot don't get you


I have sensitive eyes & my optometrist's exemption. I actually have extremely sensitive eyes, going to get an eye exam is absolutely awful. My optometrist has said for years I probably have the most sensitive eyes of any patient. I have blonde hair & blue eyes, and don't get too dark as far as a tan goes even with being outside every day all day from spring through fall.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1850533 said:


> So three Bobcat doors showed up on Craigslist. I wonder if one of them is mine. There is one thing that I know will only show up on my door that was stolen. Not that I can prove it but it would be fun to know.


Go look at them. Just for fun.


----------



## BossPlow614

I should note that I am the only person that will be driving my new truck.


----------



## snowman55

Mine was off s185. Long gone now. Does seem odd. Never known anyone to have 2 doors for sale at a house. What do you say we just go confiscate them.


----------



## CityGuy

Man I just can't seem to get warm after sitting on the roller this morning. Chills keep running through me.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1850452 said:


> Hamel must not have passed his parole board hearing.


Where have you been all day?


----------



## ringahding1

Anybody have a Kage Pusher or used one before?


----------



## SSS Inc.

snowman55;1850558 said:


> Mine was off s185. Long gone now. Does seem odd. Never known anyone to have 2 doors for sale at a house. What do you say we just go confiscate them.


I will be going if they respond to me. I've never figured out why anyone sells a door if they have the machine. Never mind two of them. Oh, and both adds are the same price.

There is one more up by Camden but that guy bought one with Lexan so thats why he is selling. I talked to him today but he wants a couple hundo more and I'd have to pay Roy to haul it down here for me.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1850548 said:


> Well that was dumb. I used my work email to contact the one. If in the off chance it was my door he would maybe make the connection with the company name.


Well maybe he will answer and may not be


----------



## CityGuy

ringahding1;1850569 said:


> Anybody have a Kage Pusher or used one before?


Our parks dept has one. They use it up at lifetime on a snall loader and they love it. Very versitle are their words.


----------



## CityGuy

53 and clear


----------



## qualitycut

ringahding1;1850569 said:


> Anybody have a Kage Pusher or used one before?


Everyone i know who does or has loves them of you dont mind the price tag


----------



## BossPlow614

TKLAWN;1850510 said:


> Try auto visions in eden prarie. All one piece, top notch quality.
> 
> Nice scenery too!


Scenery you say?

I'll look them up. I think I may have had a relative get tint done there a few years ago.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ringahding1;1850569 said:


> Anybody have a Kage Pusher or used one before?


If you want, you can buy a Boss straight blade, pay it off, then buy the Kage enclosure.

That's what I did last year, plan on buying the enclosure next year.

A buddy has the actual 8' Kage on a 220, loves it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1850557 said:


> I should note that I am the only person that will be driving my new truck.


There's still no proof you have a new truck!


----------



## CityGuy

Kinda off topic here but am curious.
For all you dads out there, I am wondering if any of you felt the same way I do right now.

I feel worried and flat out scared if I am going to be a good dad and be able to take care of a baby. I thought I was all prepared to bring a life into this world and now I am worried wether I can actually handle this? I worry I will not be able to devote the time needed to be a good parent.

Curious if anyone has had these feelings before their first born child?


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1850589 said:


> Kinda off topic here but am curious.
> For all you dads out there, I am wondering if any of you felt the same way I do right now.
> 
> I feel worried and flat out scared if I am going to be a good dad and be able to take care of a baby. I thought I was all prepared to bring a life into this world and now I am worried wether I can actually handle this? I worry I will not be able to devote the time needed to be a good parent.
> 
> Curious if anyone has had these feelings before their first born child?


No experience here but i would think thats a feeling most people get. Its a new life you are taking care of and a HUGE life changing event. I have to cousins both with twins, just think of that and you should feel better You will do fine.


----------



## ringahding1

Hamelfire;1850589 said:


> Kinda off topic here but am curious.
> For all you dads out there, I am wondering if any of you felt the same way I do right now.
> 
> I feel worried and flat out scared if I am going to be a good dad and be able to take care of a baby. I thought I was all prepared to bring a life into this world and now I am worried wether I can actually handle this? I worry I will not be able to devote the time needed to be a good parent.
> 
> Curious if anyone has had these feelings before their first born child?


Absolutely man!!! Scared as hell...and then I had 5 of them lil suckers! ! :laughing:

All of my kids are of age now and outta the house (The only girl still lives with us) You will grow with them. They will actually TEACH you how to be a better man & human being. As far as time is concerned, you will find it. Congrats!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1850589 said:


> Kinda off topic here but am curious.
> For all you dads out there, I am wondering if any of you felt the same way I do right now.
> 
> I feel worried and flat out scared if I am going to be a good dad and be able to take care of a baby. I thought I was all prepared to bring a life into this world and now I am worried wether I can actually handle this? I worry I will not be able to devote the time needed to be a good parent.
> 
> Curious if anyone has had these feelings before their first born child?


Quality is right you will be fine. Just don't pass out like I did on the second one. About ten minutes after the kid is born it just feels right. Think of all the losers out there that father kids and you will realize quickly you're pretty damn good at it.


----------



## ringahding1

LwnmwrMan22;1850585 said:


> If you want, you can buy a Boss straight blade, pay it off, then buy the Kage enclosure.
> 
> That's what I did last year, plan on buying the enclosure next year.
> 
> A buddy has the actual 8' Kage on a 220, loves it.


Too Late, already paid for. $5,100 brand new 8' @ Tri-State Bobcat in Hudson.


----------



## CityGuy

Thanks guys! I am hoping it's just nerves because of previous issues. I have had a few thoughts before but with hearing the heart beat today the nerves really kicked in that this is real. I m sure this is going to come and go for the next 7 months. All I can do is my best.


----------



## unit28

Only issue I had during delivery was trying to keep the wife happy.
I somehow failed to do that


----------



## Greenery

SSS Inc.;1850533 said:


> So three Bobcat doors showed up on Craigslist. I wonder if one of them is mine. There is one thing that I know will only show up on my door that was stolen. Not that I can prove it but it would be fun to know.


You really have to wonder why anybody would sell their door. Did they sell their machine but kept the door? Had a spare?

My guess would be a fair share of them for sale are stolen.


----------



## CityGuy

This is nuts!

http://www.myfoxtwincities.com/story/26842079/the-worlds-most-dangerous-port-a-potty


----------



## snowman55

Some live with their kids
Some live without their kids
Some live through their kids
Some live around their kids
Some live for their kids

It's simply a choice. choose right and you will be successfull and rewarded beyond belief


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1850589 said:


> Kinda off topic here but am curious.
> For all you dads out there, I am wondering if any of you felt the same way I do right now.
> 
> I feel worried and flat out scared if I am going to be a good dad and be able to take care of a baby. I thought I was all prepared to bring a life into this world and now I am worried wether I can actually handle this? I worry I will not be able to devote the time needed to be a good parent.
> 
> Curious if anyone has had these feelings before their first born child?


Same here. On our second my wife's c section got infected. So it was solely up to me to take care of a 6 year old and a 2 week old baby. Scared the crap out of me. But we are all here. All 6 now. Now not much scares me anymore, beside when they get sick. I could write a book on scarey stuff. And I'm sure I'd be able to write 100 more by the time they fly the coop. Wait til they are going to per school or kindergarten. How about the first bus ride


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1850630 said:


> This is nuts!
> 
> http://www.myfoxtwincities.com/story/26842079/the-worlds-most-dangerous-port-a-potty


That might scare the cafe out of me!


----------



## snowman55

ringahding1;1850600 said:


> Absolutely man!!! Scared as hell...and then I had 5 of them lil suckers! ! :laughing:
> 
> All of my kids are of age now and outta the house (The only girl still lives with us) You will grow with them. They will actually TEACH you how to be a better man & human being. As far as time is concerned, you will find it. Congrats!!!!!


Right on they will make you a better man.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1850634 said:


> That might scare the cafe out of me!


I see what you did there.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Greenery;1850629 said:


> You really have to wonder why anybody would sell their door. Did they sell their machine but kept the door? Had a spare?
> 
> My guess would be a fair share of them for sale are stolen.


I could see some have a spare in case they break one in the winter. Before I was in the biz I hauled snow for a neighbor (never got paid for) in the 90's. Well anyway I came for a load and saw the door busted with blood all over. The skid operator hit a man hole cover. He was cleaning up the lot or something in between trucks. Busted his nose and some teeth. Crazy azz still finished the night


----------



## qualitycut

Im going back to school. 
http://www.politicalears.com/blog/t...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1850548 said:


> Well that was dumb. I used my work email to contact the one. If in the off chance it was my door he would maybe make the connection with the company name.


Or he won't since he's a stupid criminal...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1850683 said:


> Im going back to school.
> http://www.politicalears.com/blog/t...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer


Rape. Yeah right!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1850683 said:


> Im going back to school.
> http://www.politicalears.com/blog/t...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer


Sign me up!


----------



## cbservicesllc

ringahding1;1850569 said:
 

> Anybody have a Kage Pusher or used one before?


Always heard great things... wish I had the money...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1850589 said:


> Kinda off topic here but am curious.
> For all you dads out there, I am wondering if any of you felt the same way I do right now.
> 
> I feel worried and flat out scared if I am going to be a good dad and be able to take care of a baby. I thought I was all prepared to bring a life into this world and now I am worried wether I can actually handle this? I worry I will not be able to devote the time needed to be a good parent.
> 
> Curious if anyone has had these feelings before their first born child?


Of course! Just enjoy the ride and learn on the fly! You're not alone!


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1850683 said:


> Im going back to school.
> http://www.politicalears.com/blog/t...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer


Is that the one they have been talking about for several days? If new one then that's the 4-5 in the last few weeks.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1850689 said:


> Rape. Yeah right!!


Yea after the 2nd time its called fun.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1850683 said:


> Im going back to school.
> http://www.politicalears.com/blog/t...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer


Yeah baby!


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1850699 said:


> Is that the one they have been talking about for several days? If new one then that's the 4-5 in the last few weeks.


Another new one, they have all been good looking lately also.


----------



## TKLAWN

ringahding1;1850604 said:


> Too Late, already paid for. $5,100 brand new 8' @ Tri-State Bobcat in Hudson.


Just the blade? Or complete with box?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1850707 said:


> Another new one, they have all been good looking lately also.


No one talks about the ugly ones.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1850533 said:


> So three Bobcat doors showed up on Craigslist. I wonder if one of them is mine. There is one thing that I know will only show up on my door that was stolen. Not that I can prove it but it would be fun to know.


We lost one last winter off a 650. Mother cafers.


----------



## Deershack

LwnmwrMan22;1850093 said:


> It's not his, but the same. Rented it from Columbia Building Services.


I didn't know they were available for rent. Thought he had one of two in the state.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1850567 said:


> Where have you been all day?


Working and now training for FD


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1850720 said:


> Working and now training for FD


Feel any smarter? Who was it?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Deershack;1850714 said:


> I didn't know they were available for rent. Thought he had one of two in the state.


Lee, do you want another single axle? I thought I would ask before I put it on Craigslist. I also have a 97 chevy one ton dump with a 9' western.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1850727 said:


> Feel any smarter? Who was it?


Me myself and Jeff from centra sota.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1850731 said:


> Me myself and Jeff from centra sota.


Ahh a little gas......

Training I mean.


----------



## BossPlow614

Polaris' request....

Here is a pick from when I picked it up on Thursday afternoon.



As for having a kid, at this age I couldn't imagine it. I focus an insane amount of energy on my work endeavors, changing focus would be rough.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1850683 said:


> Im going back to school.
> http://www.politicalears.com/blog/t...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer


I just Googled her pic and she is very nice!!


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1850335 said:


> We are done for the day as well.
> 
> Got some work to do on the leaf box.


About the same time we shut down as well. Had to replace a pulley for the side discharge shoot on one of the mowers, it exploded and I mean EXPLODED:realmad: Never seen that ever happen. My brother was driving it and had parts hit him in the face, took him right off the mower. luckily he didn't get hurt


----------



## banonea

skorum03;1850342 said:


> I have some work to do on mine as well


Me three


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1850734 said:


> Ahh a little gas......
> 
> Training I mean.


Yeah a little like two 1000 gallon nurse tanks


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1850747 said:


> Yeah a little like two 1000 gallon nurse tanks


Bet that had a heck of a flame.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1850530 said:


> The insurance thing is no longer an excuse. Virtually any property outside of a residential requires insurance certificates and W-9s before the first check is cut.
> 
> *What DOES hurt is when 1-2 properties require $5M liability when most are at $500K -$1M.
> *
> However if you can charge them the premium in your cost, you're golden then.


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1850729 said:


> Lee, do you want another single axle? I thought I would ask before I put it on Craigslist. I also have a 97 chevy one ton dump with a 9' western.


I may be interested in the 1 ton. Pm me some info and a pic


----------



## Drakeslayer

BossPlow614;1850738 said:


> Polaris' request....
> 
> Here is a pick from when I picked it up on Thursday afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> As for having a kid, at this age I couldn't imagine it. I focus an insane amount of energy on my work endeavors, changing focus would be rough.


I asked first, he just requested.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1850757 said:


> I may be interested in the 1 ton. Pm me some info and a pic


I figured you would want some fancy new rig for your second.


----------



## banonea

BossPlow614;1850738 said:


> Polaris' request....
> 
> Here is a pick from when I picked it up on Thursday afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> As for having a kid, at this age I couldn't imagine it. I focus an insane amount of energy on my work endeavors, changing focus would be rough.


I have scars that are older than you.........:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Deershack

SSS Inc.;1850729 said:


> Lee, do you want another single axle? I thought I would ask before I put it on Craigslist. I also have a 97 chevy one ton dump with a 9' western.


Rick- what have you got? I don't think I'm in a position to make any purchases right now. Didn't do much the past year with two shoulder operations. This summer has been a little better but with the salt prices what they are, I don't know what work I will have.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Deershack;1850769 said:


> Rick- what have you got? I don't think I'm in a position to make any purchases right now. Didn't do much the past year with two shoulder operations. This summer has been a little better but with the salt prices what they are, I don't know what work I will have.


#26, which looks a lot like #21.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1850750 said:


> Bet that had a heck of a flame.


Anhydrous isn't very flammable. Just stinky.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1850779 said:


> Anhydrous isn't very flammable. Just stinky.


Dangerous crap


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1850784 said:


> Dangerous crap


We deal with it a ton you just have to remember to respect it.


----------



## BossPlow614

Drakeslayer;1850761 said:


> I asked first, he just requested.


I stand corrected. Forgot that you has asked first.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ian says sprinkles starting around noon.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Good times when your neighbor calls at 3:30.

"Hey, do you know your brush pile is on fire?"

Even better when you walk outside, turn the corner and the night sky is bright orange.

No caffeine needed this morning.


----------



## CityGuy

44 and clear 
Feels like 40


----------



## SnowGuy73

40° breezy clear.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Motivation negative 51 today.


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1850738 said:


> Polaris' request....
> 
> Here is a pick from when I picked it up on Thursday afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> As for having a kid, at this age I couldn't imagine it. I focus an insane amount of energy on my work endeavors, changing focus would be rough.


Nice truck.

No offense but you look like your 12.


----------



## CityGuy

44 and clear 
Feels like 39


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1850834 said:


> Motivation negative 51 today.


Agreed.
Non here either.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1850712 said:


> No one talks about the ugly ones.


This is true. Usually doesn't happen with them.


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1850837 said:


> Nice truck.
> 
> No offense but you look like your 12.


Doesn't matter to me, I actually prefer it. I use looking way younger than I am to my advantage.


----------



## CityGuy

Drakeslayer;1850713 said:


> We lost one last winter off a 650. Mother cafers.


Was that off one of them that was stolen in Plymouth?


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1850843 said:


> Doesn't matter to me, I actually prefer it. I use looking way younger than I am to my advantage.


That's cool. I just hate getting carded everywhere I go. It gets old pulling out the dl all the time.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1850785 said:


> We deal with it a ton you just have to remember to respect it.


Yup. Is that "farm" still down there on 30?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1850810 said:


> Ian says sprinkles starting around noon.


Thats what Dahl's radar showed. But, he thought it wouldn't actually start until after 6 tonight.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1850817 said:


> Good times when your neighbor calls at 3:30.
> 
> "Hey, do you know your brush pile is on fire?"
> 
> Even better when you walk outside, turn the corner and the night sky is bright orange.
> 
> No caffeine needed this morning.


Umm thats not supposed to happen.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1850848 said:
 

> Yup. Is that "farm" still down there on 30?


Yeah down on 8


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1850849 said:


> Thats what Dahl's radar showed. But, he thought it wouldn't actually start until after 6 tonight.


I'm good with that.


----------



## CityGuy

So apparently isis is claiming that they have captured a bunch of weapons and ammunition that was dropped by the US. Why would we do that? Wh thought this would be a good idea?


----------



## CityGuy

42 clear 
Feels like 39.


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1850858 said:


> 42 clear
> Feels like 39.


Little bit of bite to that wind this morning.


----------



## mnlefty

LwnmwrMan22;1850817 said:


> Good times when your neighbor calls at 3:30.
> 
> "Hey, do you know your brush pile is on fire?"
> 
> Even better when you walk outside, turn the corner and the night sky is bright orange.
> 
> No caffeine needed this morning.


What the what? How did it start?


----------



## CityGuy

Passenger arriving in Newark is being evaluated for possible ebola.


----------



## CityGuy

mnlefty;1850860 said:


> What the what? How did it start?


I would bet cigarette sucked up or spontaneous combustion.


----------



## CityGuy

Kim is looking good on the number 4 this morning.


----------



## CityGuy

Snow, you dead?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1850861 said:


> Passenger arriving in Newark is being evaluated for possible ebola.


Its not over yet.. heard a new station the Ebola scare is pretty much over. My tail


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1850855 said:


> I'm good with that.


Or, even better. Not happen.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1850865 said:


> Snow, you dead?


What do you mean?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1850863 said:


> Kim is looking good on the number 4 this morning.


Not a fan..... She looks like a damn gopher.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1850867 said:


> Its not over yet.. heard a new station the Ebola scare is pretty much over. My tail


I agree. I think this is just the beginning. Unfortunately people are going to use it as a crutch to abuse the system.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1850871 said:


> Not a fan..... She looks like a damn gopher.


Your a Kelsey guy?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1850870 said:


> What do you mean?


Your kinda quiet today


----------



## CityGuy

42 clear 
Feels like 39


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1850873 said:


> Your a Kelsey guy?


She's getting to anorexic looking.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1850875 said:


> Your kinda quiet today


Busy morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I like watching guys that back up trailers try.


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1850863 said:


> Kim is looking good on the number 4 this morning.


Always is! Nina Was looking great yesterday also!


----------



## NorthernProServ

BossPlow614;1850738 said:


> Polaris' request....
> 
> Here is a pick from when I picked it up on Thursday afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> As for having a kid, at this age I couldn't imagine it. I focus an insane amount of energy on my work endeavors, changing focus would be rough.


Nice !!!!

It seems like just about everyone on here has gotten a new truck within the last few months....and they all seem to be Ford's


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1850738 said:


> Polaris' request....
> 
> Here is a pick from when I picked it up on Thursday afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> As for having a kid, at this age I couldn't imagine it. I focus an insane amount of energy on my work endeavors, changing focus would be rough.


Nice truck man. You will love it. If you want the bed sprayed hit me up. The guy next door to our shop dose it cheap for me


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1850817 said:


> Good times when your neighbor calls at 3:30.
> 
> "Hey, do you know your brush pile is on fire?"
> 
> Even better when you walk outside, turn the corner and the night sky is bright orange.
> 
> No caffeine needed this morning.


What the... who threw the cigarette in the pile?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1850885 said:


> Nice truck man. You will love it. If you want the bed sprayed hit me up. The guy next door to our shop dose it cheap for me


What brand and how cheap?

I need one done.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1850884 said:


> ....and they all seem to be Ford's


Weird......


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1850885 said:


> Nice truck man. You will love it. If you want the bed sprayed hit me up. The guy next door to our shop dose it cheap for me


Is that Arma Coatings?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;1850884 said:


> Nice !!!!
> 
> It seems like just about everyone on here has gotten a new truck within the last few months....and they all seem to be Ford's


Not mine, rings or lwnmr or djag


----------



## TKLAWN

Looks like rain by 10am to me.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1850817 said:


> Good times when your neighbor calls at 3:30.
> 
> "Hey, do you know your brush pile is on fire?"
> 
> Even better when you walk outside, turn the corner and the night sky is bright orange.
> 
> No caffeine needed this morning.


Bust out the s'mores


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1850883 said:


> Always is! Nina Was looking great yesterday also!


Definitely......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1850871 said:


> Not a fan..... She looks like a damn gopher.


I agree. I would rather see Natalie from before.


----------



## CityGuy

TKLAWN;1850895 said:


> Looks like rain by 10am to me.


Sounds good to me. Not really into hauling for tonka today. Hate having to back under the plant.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1850884 said:


> Nice !!!!
> 
> It seems like just about everyone on here has gotten a new truck within the last few months....and they all seem to be Ford's


You sure about that?


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1850908 said:


> I agree. I would rather see Natalie from before.


Agreed.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

mnlefty;1850860 said:


> What the what? How did it start?


I had a burn about 3 weeks ago.

Let it burn down, spread it out, spread sand over the top and let it be. No smoke, no nothing.

Started hauling more bushes/brush home, put it in the same spot, pushed the pile up, stacked it all up each time, nothing out of the ordinary.

Must have had a log from the first time, caught enough air to keep smoldering, then when we pushed the pile up caught more wind eventually and reignited.

It was the size of a 1.5 car garage. Completely burned last night.


----------



## NorthernProServ

jimslawnsnow;1850894 said:


> Not mine, rings or lwnmr or djag


Thats too bad, haha jk....just stirring the pot this morning, its to quite in here !


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1850901 said:


> Bust out the s'mores


Had to bust out clean underwear when I walked outside and seen the night sky completely orange.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1850843 said:


> Doesn't matter to me, I actually prefer it. I use looking way younger than I am to my advantage.


Dont forget they have to be 18


----------



## Greenery

P 42
fl 43


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1850895 said:


> Looks like rain by 10am to me.


No!.............


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1850931 said:


> P 42
> fl 43


Hehehe..... .


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1850918 said:


> Had to bust out clean underwear when I walked outside and seen the night sky completely orange.


Smores in your undies.

Scary


----------



## Greenery

I like this guy's forecast.

He actually gives some detail on what and why, and a little humor.
http://www.wxrisk.com/2014/10/winter-forecast-preview-2014-15/


----------



## qualitycut

41 sunny ....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Since when does Tru green offer tree trimming?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

May as well burn the rest now.


----------



## CityGuy

42 sunny 
Feels like 33


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1850940 said:


> I like this guy's forecast.
> 
> He actually gives some detail on what and why, and a little humor.
> http://www.wxrisk.com/2014/10/winter-forecast-preview-2014-15/


So he leans towards a repeat of last year with data to "prove" it.

I have "prove" in quotes since it is weather after all, and even the forecaster has quite a few "ifs" at the end.


----------



## BossPlow614

Polarismalibu;1850885 said:


> Nice truck man. You will love it. If you want the bed sprayed hit me up. The guy next door to our shop dose it cheap for me


I love it so far!!!
What does he charge? I have just a rubber mat right now, I'd like to get a bed liner for prior to winter/plowing.


----------



## BossPlow614

NorthernProServ;1850884 said:


> Nice !!!!
> 
> It seems like just about everyone on here has gotten a new truck within the last few months....and they all seem to be Ford's


Thanks man. I love the truck!


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1850930 said:


> Dont forget they have to be 18


I mainly meant that for when I meet with clients. They might think I'm about 18 & the amount of knowledge I have surprises them to say the least.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1850942 said:


> Since when does Tru green offer tree trimming?


Each branch is different I guess. In a lot of areas they do mowing and shrub trimming. Some do snow removal I think. That's what I read on lawn site anyway


----------



## BossPlow614

Well I lost the bid on a townhouse complex to Prescription. I guess I shouldn't be too surprised.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1850971 said:


> Each branch is different I guess. In a lot of areas they do mowing and shrub trimming. Some do snow removal I think. That's what I read on lawn site anyway


Ya, they used to have a landcare division here in the cities, mid 2000 I think.

Maybe its making a come back.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

BossPlow614;1850954 said:


> I mainly meant that for when I meet with clients. They might think I'm about 18 & the amount of knowledge I have surprises them to say the least.


But some flat out want an older person despite the knowledge one knows. You know what I mean?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Its pouring leaves today!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Clouding up quick here.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1850976 said:


> Ya, they used to have a landcare division here in the cities, mid 2000 I think.
> 
> Maybe its making a come back.


Well everyone else is. So why not? Or they are sick of guys like us who service all areas. But if your in the lawn game then you better do the snow part too. If not its kinda a list cause unless your hooked up with someone like SSS that will never have an interest in lawn work


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1850982 said:


> Well everyone else is. So why not? Or they are sick of guys like us who service all areas. But if your in the lawn game then you better do the snow part too. If not its kinda a list cause unless your hooked up with someone like SSS that will never have an interest in lawn work


Hey, you might be onto something there.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Gasoline is $03.19 a gallon in Chanhassen.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1850982 said:


> Well everyone else is. So why not?


I've been saying that since the mid 2000s too.....


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1850951 said:


> I love it so far!!!
> What does he charge? I have just a rubber mat right now, I'd like to get a bed liner for prior to winter/plowing.


What size box? I'll check with him today


----------



## BossPlow614

Polarismalibu;1850998 said:


> What size box? I'll check with him today


6.5 foot box.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1850987 said:


> Hey, you might be onto something there.


Or ON something?


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1850999 said:


> 6.5 foot box.


You mean 6.75 rookie


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1851006 said:


> You mean 6.75 rookie


He's secretly wishing he would have bought a Dodge.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Anyone have a sidewalk de-icer they absolutely love? Not planning on going with NSI this year and i've been looking...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1850998 said:


> What size box? I'll check with him today


Since you didnt see my earlier message, IS IT ARMA COATINGS?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1850987 said:


> Hey, you might be onto something there.


Well have all your commercial customers call us for their asphalt and I will send you all sorts of contacts for lawn and snow. .

Pretty sure I could add about 100-200 commercial plowing jobs if I worked at it. People always ask us if we would be interested in snow work.


----------



## SnowGuy73

$3.19 in Chaska too.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;1850998 said:


> What size box? I'll check with him today


Interested also, X2. 6.75'


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1851021 said:


> Interested also, X2. 6.75'


Ahh heck add me too...


----------



## Greenery

Well I just found out the Gf has been diagnosed with KID.


----------



## mnlefty

Blowout in Woodbury right now... dog in a kennel in garage but dog cafe all over the garage. Ewwwwww


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Greenery;1851025 said:


> Well I just found out the Gf has been diagnosed with KID.


Wooops. Congrats. Anything to do with some of links on here?


----------



## SSS Inc.

You guys see the latest JAMSTEC long range model?!?!?!? Looks like a fun winter if you believe it. Somebody ask Novak about it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

mnlefty;1851026 said:


> Blowout in Woodbury right now... dog in a kennel in garage but dog cafe all over the garage. Ewwwwww


I have an old lady house is like that. Gross!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1851025 said:


> Well I just found out the Gf has been diagnosed with KID.


Congrats, buddy!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1851028 said:


> You guys see the latest JAMSTEC long range model?!?!?!? Looks like a fun winter if you believe it. Somebody ask Novak about it.


What's it say?..


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1851032 said:


> What's it say?..


Vague posts sure add to the post count


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1851015 said:


> Since you didnt see my earlier message, IS IT ARMA COATINGS?


Oh my bad. Yeah it's them


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1851032 said:


> What's it say?..


Cold and snowy. Trying to run a paver can't get into it now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1851033 said:


> Vague posts sure add to the post count


I did say ask Novak.


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1851006 said:


> You mean 6.75 rookie


Haha, yep. That's it! I should have just said standard box.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1851034 said:


> Oh my bad. Yeah it's them


No prob


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1851030 said:


> Congrats, buddy!!!


What does KID stand for?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1851035 said:


> Cold and snowy. Trying to run a paver can't get into it now.


Daddy likey!


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1851046 said:


> What does KID stand for?


She is pregnant.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1851033 said:


> Vague posts sure add to the post count


White wall tires.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;1851025 said:


> Well I just found out the Gf has been diagnosed with KID.


My condolences...

j/k...CONGRATS!


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1851046 said:


> What does KID stand for?


Bun in the oven


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1851048 said:


> She is pregnant.


:laughing:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

BossPlow614;1851046 said:


> What does KID stand for?


We can tell your young kid yourself


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1851009 said:


> He's secretly wishing he would have bought a Dodge.


Or a chevy.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1851016 said:


> Well have all your commercial customers call us for their asphalt and I will send you all sorts of contacts for lawn and snow. .
> 
> Pretty sure I could add about 100-200 commercial plowing jobs if I worked at it. People always ask us if we would be interested in snow work.


Thay sounds like a lot of new work


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1851018 said:


> $3.19 in Chaska too.


Spendy down that way.


----------



## CityGuy

Greenery;1851025 said:


> Well I just found out the Gf has been diagnosed with KID.


Congrats. Must be contagious.


----------



## CityGuy

mnlefty;1851026 said:


> Blowout in Woodbury right now... dog in a kennel in garage but dog cafe all over the garage. Ewwwwww


Hate that smell makes me want to vomit


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1851028 said:


> You guys see the latest JAMSTEC long range model?!?!?!? Looks like a fun winter if you believe it. Somebody ask Novak about it.


100 + or ?


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1851033 said:


> Vague posts sure add to the post count


Very true.....


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1851049 said:


> White wall tires.


Inside or out?


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1851051 said:


> Bun in the oven


Hamburger or hot dog?


----------



## CityGuy

49 cloudy 
Feels like 43


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1851061 said:


> Spendy down that way.


Still $3.09 in Shakopee.


----------



## SnowGuy73

hamelfire;1851064 said:


> 100 + or ?


100.1"......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1851066 said:


> Inside or out?


In for me.

Want me to advertise, pay me!


----------



## NorthernProServ

speaking of TruGreen trimming trees just saw one of their trucks with a wood chipper drive by in Minnetonka


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1851058 said:


> Or a chevy.


I'm very happy with my purchase of a Ford


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1851075 said:


> speaking of TruGreen trimming trees just saw one of their trucks with a wood chipper drive by in Minnetonka


Dually with a box on it?


----------



## Greenery

Thanks guys.

First one.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1851072 said:


> Still $3.09 in Shakopee.


Still $2.74 in Fridley.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1851025 said:


> Well I just found out the Gf has been diagnosed with KID.


Congrads man!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Just finished my free subway sub. Banker guy brought us food in the field


----------



## cbservicesllc

cbservicesllc;1851013 said:


> Anyone have a sidewalk de-icer they absolutely love? Not planning on going with NSI this year and i've been looking...


Anyone? Bueller?


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1851089 said:


> Anyone? Bueller?


Why not nsi?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

In case you didn't see it posted on a different website.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1851089 said:


> Anyone? Bueller?


My best friends sisters cousins neighbor girlfriends little brother said she heard he passes out at 31 flavors last night......

I guess its pretty serious!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1851097 said:


> In case you didn't see it posted on a different website.


I think I saw that guy this morning, in Minnetonka I think.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1851090 said:


> Why not nsi?


Because they haven't even posted an address on their website yet... shady much?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1851099 said:


> My best friends sisters cousins neighbor girlfriends little brother said she heard he passes out at 31 flavors last night......
> 
> I guess its pretty serious!


:laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1851090 said:


> Why not nsi?


That's what I was wondering. I like it the best.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1851101 said:


> I think I saw that guy this morning, in Minnetonka I think.


Wisconsin plates having lunch in Forest Lake.

And I'm the idiot not having mowers tied down in an enclosed trailer.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1851097 said:


> In case you didn't see it posted on a different website.


I am sure he has his health card, triangles and fire extinguisher.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1851102 said:


> Because they haven't even posted an address on their website yet... shady much?


She told me where it is and when they will have there bagged product in. Same price as last year untill the end of October


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1851097 said:


> In case you didn't see it posted on a different website.


What is all that?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1851111 said:


> What is all that?


Forest Lake, mall with Keys Cafe.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1851112 said:


> Forest Lake, mall with Keys Cafe.


No silly. In the trailer. Hard to on phone. Looks like tables and that all I see


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1851110 said:


> She told me where it is and when they will have there bagged product in. Same price as last year untill the end of October


Aren't you special!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I read on fox 9 that last year there was snow on the ground on Oct 19th. I don't remember that


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1851122 said:


> I read on fox 9 that last year there was snow on the ground on Oct 19th. I don't remember that


I believe it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1851113 said:


> No silly. In the trailer. Hard to on phone. Looks like tables and that all I see


I'll leave the suspense for when you get home. Only 1 table.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I heard on the radio that 2014 was the hottest year on record since record keeping started in the 1800's. The radio announcer said that up here was very cold or something like that. I don't remember being hot this year. Anyone remember that?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1851134 said:


> I heard on the radio that 2014 was the hottest year on record since record keeping started in the 1800's. The radio announcer said that up here was very cold or something like that. I don't remember being hot this year. Anyone remember that?


Nope.

Humid, not hot!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1851134 said:


> I heard on the radio that 2014 was the hottest year on record since record keeping started in the 1800's. The radio announcer said that up here was very cold or something like that. I don't remember being hot this year. Anyone remember that?


Supposedly, everyone but us was hot.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1851138 said:


> Supposedly, everyone but us was hot.


I know Wisconsin and Michigan were about the same as us


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;1851077 said:


> Dually with a box on it?


Yes, I believe it was.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1851148 said:


> Yes, I believe it was.


Same one I seen off of MTKA Blvd and 101.


----------



## CityGuy

snowguy73;1851073 said:


> 100.1"......


100.2.......


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1851074 said:


> In for me.
> 
> Want me to advertise, pay me!


True.....,


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1851097 said:


> In case you didn't see it posted on a different website.


What the?

Where is dot when you need them.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1851099 said:


> My best friends sisters cousins neighbor girlfriends little brother said she heard he passes out at 31 flavors last night......
> 
> I guess its pretty serious!


Ha.....

So your 7th cousin.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1851109 said:


> I am sure he has his health card, triangles and fire extinguisher.


I'll bet he does.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1851109 said:


> I am sure he has his health card, triangles and fire extinguisher.


Rules are diffrent in cheese land or was it people are differen?


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1851122 said:


> I read on fox 9 that last year there was snow on the ground on Oct 19th. I don't remember that


I don't either


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1851134 said:


> I heard on the radio that 2014 was the hottest year on record since record keeping started in the 1800's. The radio announcer said that up here was very cold or something like that. I don't remember being hot this year. Anyone remember that?


Nope. Think last year was hotter.


----------



## CityGuy

57 and sunny 
Feels like 52
Breezey


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1851156 said:


> Ha.....
> 
> So your 7th cousin.


I'm guessing you've never seen ferris Bueler's day off.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm done...............


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1851161 said:


> Nope. Think last year was hotter.


I think they are talking globally... not just the Twin Cities...

Or the difference between Plymouth and Forest Lake...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamel has a Combine on fire...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1851169 said:


> I think they are talking globally... not just the Twin Cities...
> 
> Or the difference between Plymouth and Forest Lake...


Allllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllways!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1851165 said:


> I'm guessing you've never seen ferris Bueler's day off.


Many moon ago.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1851167 said:


> I'm done...............


Did you start?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1851170 said:


> Hamel has a Combine on fire...


Cool where?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1851176 said:


> Cool where?


Where is your pager?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1851177 said:


> Where is your pager?


Highway 25 in Montrose.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1851179 said:


> Highway 25 in Montrose.


Watertown Mutual aid with tankers and man power.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Cancelling Watertown...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1851169 said:


> I think they are talking globally... not just the Twin Cities...
> 
> Or the difference between Plymouth and Forest Lake...


Funny guy. Guess I gotta go back 40,000 posts to last April where I was having guys plow from the cities, then go back 5,000 posts to 2 weeks ago and bump where I was below freezing and everyone else was 36-38.

That temp difference would actually be more extreme than the .5 +/- the global warming people worry about.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dinner on the patio tonight!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1851212 said:


> Funny guy. Guess I gotta go back 40,000 posts to last April where I was having guys plow from the cities, then go back 5,000 posts to 2 weeks ago and bump where I was below freezing and everyone else was 36-38.
> 
> That temp difference would actually be more extreme than the .5 +/- the global warming people worry about.


Just thought I'd twist the knife a bit for you boys...


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1851177 said:


> Where is your pager?


Should have asked, Hamel did or Montrose did?


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1851228 said:


> Should have asked, Hamel did or Montrose did?


Never mind...


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1851179 said:


> Highway 25 in Montrose.


Ahh over there. Must be south of town.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Raining in savage.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1851177 said:


> Where is your pager?


I don't have a dept issued one yet. And mine is still programed to hfd.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1851220 said:


> Dinner on the patio tonight!


What are we having and what time should we all be over?


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1851231 said:


> Raining in savage.


Already?????


----------



## CityGuy

60 partly sunny 
Feels like 58


----------



## CityGuy

Hey sss were you in an all white or mostly white truck at midwest on 62 today?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1851228 said:


> Should have asked, Hamel did or Montrose did?


You best change your user name.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1851232 said:


> I don't have a dept issued one yet. And mine is still programed to hfd.


Is it a minitor 5?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1851233 said:


> What are we having and what time should we all be over?


Pork chops.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1851237 said:


> Hey sss were you in an all white or mostly white truck at midwest on 62 today?


Nope. All our trucks match


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1851242 said:


> Pork chops.


Unknown side dishes.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1851240 said:


> You best change your user name.


I tried a few times. Will try emailing mjdub again later.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1851241 said:


> Is it a minitor 5?


Yup. 2 channel stored voice.
Plan on keeping hfd in it too.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1851243 said:


> Nope. All our trucks match


I just caught south and suburban on it thought it might have been one of yours.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1851242 said:


> Pork chops.


Sounds yummy


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1851109 said:


> I am sure he has his health card, triangles and fire extinguisher.


Has to be in that trailer of junk


----------



## ryde307

cbservicesllc;1851089 said:


> Anyone? Bueller?


I have used alot of different ones. I guess we mever pay super close attention to how well each works. I know good and bad of some but alot have similar results. Matching product to temp can help. When temps are warm straight salt will melt faster and more ice than the expensive deicers. When it's cold then obviously go the blended route. I can get you These for a pretty good price. It is what we switched to this season.
http://www.nasalt.com/products-applications/deicing/commercial/packaged-commercial/


cbservicesllc;1851102 said:


> Because they haven't even posted an address on their website yet... shady much?


They are in S Minneapolis. Setting up the location now. It is temporary for this year then moving to St Paul near Cretin/Vandalia exit I think it was. They won't have bulk ready to sell til Late Nov/ Dec. They are taking preorders now though.
I would say anyone goes through any amount of salt I and you have not locked up some sort of commitment to get some. I would get moving on it.



Hamelfire;1851249 said:


> I just caught south and suburban on it thought it might have been one of yours.


Not him. I must have just missed you. I was hauling in an old driveway. White and Blue rolloff truck.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1851248 said:


> Yup. 2 channel stored voice.
> Plan on keeping hfd in it too.


I can program it for you.


----------



## qualitycut

Just me or a little high on price?

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/cto/4726759546.html


----------



## mnlefty

qualitycut;1851273 said:


> Just me or a little high on price?
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/cto/4726759546.html


More than a little if you ask me...


----------



## unit28

O
m
g
.
.


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1851277 said:


> O
> m
> g
> .
> .


Stop....!!!!!!!!!!!!....!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

This is sad. People wonder why the are profiled 
http://www.ijreview.com/2014/10/190...s-hits-canada-jihadist-just-ran-two-soldiers/


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1851277 said:


> O
> m
> g
> .
> .


Your teasers don't work....

Get to the meat and potatoes!


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1851273 said:


> Just me or a little high on price?
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/cto/4726759546.html


Umm, yeah... its a 5.4...


----------



## unit28

http://wxmaps.org/pix/mspgfsb.png


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1851284 said:


> http://wxmaps.org/pix/mspgfsb.png


I need a decoder ring.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

We might just make 90k by the end of the weekend!


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1851283 said:


> Umm, yeah... its a 5.4...


I think im going to ask if he meant 15


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;1851258 said:


> I have used alot of different ones. I guess we mever pay super close attention to how well each works. I know good and bad of some but alot have similar results. Matching product to temp can help. When temps are warm straight salt will melt faster and more ice than the expensive deicers. When it's cold then obviously go the blended route. I can get you These for a pretty good price. It is what we switched to this season.
> http://www.nasalt.com/products-applications/deicing/commercial/packaged-commercial/
> 
> They are in S Minneapolis. Setting up the location now. It is temporary for this year then moving to St Paul near Cretin/Vandalia exit I think it was. They won't have bulk ready to sell til Late Nov/ Dec. They are taking preorders now though.
> I would say anyone goes through any amount of salt I and you have not locked up some sort of commitment to get some. I would get moving on it.
> 
> Not him. I must have just missed you. I was hauling in an old driveway. White and Blue rolloff truck.


2 city trucks there all day, well until they cut us at 115 or so. Didn't see your truck.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1851289 said:


> We might just make 90k by the end of the weekend!


I think the wild play tomorrow night, might be by the weekend.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1851272 said:


> I can program it for you.


I need to know Montrose tones unless you know? They said they could too.


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;1851277 said:


> O
> m
> g
> .
> .


What........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1851297 said:


> I need to know Montrose tones unless you know? They said they could too.


I don't have their pl tones. Sorry.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1851298 said:


> What........


I'm not sure either, I think some sort of zombie attacks but I can't confirm.


----------



## CityGuy

Hey Unit or SSS I am looking for a long term forcast in laymen terms for around thanksgiving. I want mom to come up from Rochester but she won't if the weather is crappy. Can you look in your crystal ball and give me your thoughts.


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;1851284 said:


> http://wxmaps.org/pix/mspgfsb.png


Looks like 2 inches on the 31st?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1851289 said:


> We might just make 90k by the end of the weekend!


That's a week early. Better slow down.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1851284 said:


> http://wxmaps.org/pix/mspgfsb.png


Looks like snow on Halloween...


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1851296 said:


> I think the wild play tomorrow night, might be by the weekend.


Yes they do.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1851306 said:


> Looks like 2 inches on the 31st?


Won't happen!


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1851311 said:


> Yes they do.


Home game too. Should be a decent hour.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1851309 said:


> That's a week early. Better slow down.


We need 100,000 by thanksgiving though!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1851313 said:


> Home game too. Should be a decent hour.


Beautiful.

Lets go!


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1851291 said:


> I think im going to ask if he meant 15


Hahaha....


----------



## qualitycut

Really?

http://uproxx.com/webculture/2014/1...sex-all-summer-long-with-one-of-her-students/


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1851315 said:


> We need 100,000 by thanksgiving though!


400 or so to 90 and it's early yet.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1851315 said:


> We need 100,000 by thanksgiving though!


I wonder what thread has the most pages?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1851319 said:


> 400 or so to 90 and it's early yet.


Were good for 100 or so tonight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1851320 said:


> I wonder what thread has the most pages?


No idea....


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1851318 said:


> Really?
> 
> http://uproxx.com/webculture/2014/1...sex-all-summer-long-with-one-of-her-students/


What is with these dip cafe high school boys???

They HAD a gold mine and they talked...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1851306 said:


> Looks like 2 inches on the 31st?


That's what I see it as too.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1851325 said:


> That's what I see it as too.


Would the scale go higher if more were expected or is that roughly what is figured?


----------



## qualitycut

I think every cop on the south metro is doing some kind of sting in inver grove


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dinner is almost done.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1851312 said:


> Won't happen!


It could / should, but ground temps are too warm for it to stick.

This fall is EXACTLY like last year.

BEAUTIFUL October. Rainyish summer. Snow around first of November to shut leaves down for a couple of days, nice but cold November to do leaves.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1851327 said:


> Would the scale go higher if more were expected or is that roughly what is figured?


.2 liquid... 10 to 1 ratio or less this time of year...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1851327 said:


> Would the scale go higher if more were expected or is that roughly what is figured?


It's not the Metrogram, so I don't know if the .2" is actually .2" (1/4") of snow? Or is that the moisture content, then we need to figure out the ratio??


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1851312 said:


> Won't happen!


Better not I still need two weeks!


----------



## qualitycut

Mj use your young look to enroll in high school


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1851318 said:


> Really?
> 
> http://uproxx.com/webculture/2014/1...sex-all-summer-long-with-one-of-her-students/


Dang! She's pretty easy on the eyes too.

(Seriously, though, aren't you guys surprised that she did this with a male cheerleader? I always thought they played for the other team  )


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1851342 said:


> Dang! She's pretty easy on the eyes too.
> 
> (Seriously, though, aren't you guys surprised that she did this with a male cheerleader? I always thought they played for the other team  )


Or an easy in. No pun intended


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1851332 said:


> It's not the Metrogram, so I don't know if the .2" is actually .2" (1/4") of snow? Or is that the moisture content, then we need to figure out the ratio??


It moisture content. The same bar chart could and does show rain, ice etc. More importantly it shows much colder temps which is what I have been looking at for awhile now.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1851344 said:


> Or an easy in. No pun intended


Exactly... they're the smart ones...


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1851345 said:


> More importantly it shows much colder temps which is what I have been looking at for awhile now.


This........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1851345 said:


> It moisture content. The same bar chart could and does show rain, ice etc. More importantly it shows much colder temps which is what I have been looking at for awhile now.


Yeah, most everyone says a nosedive in temps next week, but then "normal" temps.

Tomorrow the Meteo will go out that far.

BTW, Accu now has 20's for highs, lows in the single digits for the second half of November.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1851354 said:


> Yeah, most everyone says a nosedive in temps next week, but then "normal" temps.
> 
> Tomorrow the Meteo will go out that far.
> 
> BTW, Accu now has 20's for highs, lows in the single digits for the second half of November.


Those clowns had that for me about this time a few weeks ago. Not even close. All last winter they showed 50 a week away. Instead it was -30


----------



## Camden

You guys see that dude jump the fence at the White House? He kicked the dog square in the head and then it came again and got a hold of his arm. Game, set, match after that!

They need to start shooting those intruders or else it's just going to keep happening.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ryde mentioned salt earlier and I'm just wondering if I would have any trouble sending a couple trucks over to US salt to get a few loads in the next week or so. We don't use a lot but just wondering what people have heard. And YES I will be calling them just thought I would ask here first.


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;1851359 said:


> You guys see that dude jump the fence at the White House? He kicked the dog square in the head and then it came again and got a hold of his arm. Game, set, match after that!
> 
> They need to start shooting those intruders or else it's just going to keep happening.


It's more entertaining to watch the dogs get them.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;1851359 said:


> You guys see that dude jump the fence at the White House? He kicked the dog square in the head and then it came again and got a hold of his arm. Game, set, match after that!
> 
> They need to start shooting those intruders or else it's just going to keep happening.


 Just for fame


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1851364 said:


> Ryde mentioned salt earlier and I'm just wondering if I would have any trouble sending a couple trucks over to US salt to get a few loads in the next week or so. We don't use a lot but just wondering what people have heard. And YES I will be calling them just thought I would ask here first.


I hear US will only guarantee you the amount you bought from them last season.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bacon wraped moose tenderloin  Well worth the long day of work


----------



## unit28

Been watching for awile too
Which for all practical purposes it hasn't been consistent at all 

Graph shows nearly 3"@ 10-1
It'll be cold rain imo
Temps goong to be warm on the back side after the lps moves ojt
Prolly back inthe 50` range


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1851367 said:


> I hear US will only guarantee you the amount you bought from them last season.


What if I want it all right now??? I'm not asking for a lot here just like 35 tons or so.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1851372 said:


> Bacon wraped moose tenderloin  Well worth the long day of work


..................


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1851273 said:


> Just me or a little high on price?
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/cto/4726759546.html


That guy is also trying to sell his whole company for an outrageous number. It's somewhere on craigslist.


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1851341 said:


> Mj use your young look to enroll in high school


:laughing:

Some days I wish I could! I'm too busy working.

I still don't understand why a 24 yr old chick would want anything to do with a 17 yr old dude though. Huge age difference.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1851386 said:


> What if I want it all right now??? I'm not asking for a lot here just like 35 tons or so.


I'm guessing they will give you 35 tons now of that's what your purchased last season, I don't know.


----------



## CityGuy

So I am not sure which part of no soliciting that jack ass did not understand but he got a face full of door.


----------



## CityGuy

Hamel has some kind of fire. Requesting a tanker task force.


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1851402 said:


> Hamel has some kind of fire. Requesting a tanker task force.


Very big grass fire


----------



## SnowGuy73

Line of showers moving in from the west.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1851401 said:


> So I am not sure which part of no soliciting that jack ass did not understand but he got a face full of door.


Clowns!...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1851402 said:


> Hamel has some kind of fire. Requesting a tanker task force.


How many is a "task force"?


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1851400 said:


> I'm guessing they will give you 35 tons now of that's what your purchased last season, I don't know.


I'm not sure what we bought last year, I would have to look.

The funny thing about the salt is it looks like they have as much as they always do. I'm not sure how much gets trucked in during the winter but the two big sheds are full right now.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1851408 said:


> How many is a "task force"?


4 outside tankers. 15000 gallons total including both hfd tankers


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1851408 said:


> How many is a "task force"?


Usually 4 or 5 depending on how the dept sets up the box alarm...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1851411 said:


> 4 outside tankers. 15000 gallons total including both hfd tankers


Yeah that's a little bit of water.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1851411 said:


> 4 outside tankers. 15000 gallons total including both hfd tankers


Oh.........


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1851416 said:


> Yeah that's a little bit of water.


It's really meant for a structure fire but is adaptable as needed.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1851409 said:


> I'm not sure what we bought last year, I would have to look.
> 
> The funny thing about the salt is it looks like they have as much as they always do. I'm not sure how much gets trucked in during the winter but the two big sheds are full right now.


Give it a few days and the end dumps will be in and out all day delivering to municipalities.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1851419 said:


> Give it a few days and the end dumps will be in and out all day delivering to municipalities.


I've been surprised I haven't seen more action over there yet.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1851426 said:


> I've been surprised I haven't seen more action over there yet.


You and me both.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1851426 said:


> I've been surprised I haven't seen more action over there yet.


Is the east shed treated yet?


----------



## banonea

BossPlow614;1851391 said:


> That guy is also trying to sell his whole company for an outrageous number. It's somewhere on craigslist.


It has been removed. Either sold it or didnt want anymore **** for it


----------



## qualitycut

Ha that truck post was flagged for removal


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1851432 said:


> It has been removed. Either sold it or didnt want anymore **** for it


Someone flagged the post so it got deleted


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1851401 said:


> So I am not sure which part of no soliciting that jack ass did not understand but he got a face full of door.


I've had them walk up our deck stairs take the clip out of the gate and knock on the slider, even though they saw us see them


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1851419 said:


> Give it a few days and the end dumps will be in and out all day delivering to municipalities.





SnowGuy73;1851431 said:


> Is the east shed treated yet?


Its full so I assume it is. Couldn't tell from the road since its covered on the backside.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1851436 said:


> Someone flagged the post so it got deleted


Was it all the people on here?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1851435 said:


> Ha that truck post was flagged for removal


I wonder what that thing looked like before the bed was replaced and the body work was done to the cab.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1851439 said:


> Its full so I assume it is. Couldn't tell from the road since its covered on the backside.


Copy that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1851443 said:


> Was it all the people on here?


Hope not. That'd be a Dick thing to do.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1851443 said:


> Was it all the people on here?


Hahaha... could be knowing you guys


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1851444 said:


> I wonder what that thing looked like before the bed was replaced and the body work was done to the cab.


Yea, im sure it was mint. Still looking for a truck.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1851443 said:


> Was it all the people on here?


For some reason I could see that happening lol


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1851454 said:


> For some reason I could see that happening lol


Bunch of bullies


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1851453 said:


> Yea, im sure it was mint. Still looking for a truck.


What are you really after? Is this a backup truck or a second driver?

BTW: Never fear the guy has three other adds posted for that truck.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1851426 said:


> I've been surprised I haven't seen more action over there yet.


Were wondering where are's is. The supplier says it can't find trucks? Ummm we have a whole fleet of them.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1851453 said:


> Yea, im sure it was mint. Still looking for a truck.


State auction this weekend in Arden Hills. Several plow trucks there but it's been my recent experience that they sell pretty high. Some guy from Koppy Motors buys them up. http://www.koppymotors.com/search/used/tp/s:pr0/

You want to see insane truck prices, click the link.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1851461 said:


> What are you really after? Is this a backup truck or a second driver?
> 
> BTW: Never fear the guy has three other adds posted for that truck.


Second driver.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1851463 said:


> State auction this weekend in Arden Hills. Several plow trucks there but it's been my recent experience that they sell pretty high. Some guy from Koppy Motors buys them up. http://www.koppymotors.com/search/used/tp/s:pr0/
> 
> You want to see insane truck prices, click the link.


Yep... you said it... insane....


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1851453 said:


> Yea, im sure it was mint. Still looking for a truck.


I'm having a hard time finding anything too.


----------



## Camden

I was trying to find video of that guy who jumped the fence at the White House tonight. It was crazy watching him fight those dogs. This is the best clip I could find:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/525072708036345857
The dude was taken to the hospital for dog bites and 2 of the dogs were injured as well. I'm obviously more concerned about the dogs than the guy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1851463 said:


> State auction this weekend in Arden Hills. Several plow trucks there but it's been my recent experience that they sell pretty high. Some guy from Koppy Motors buys them up. http://www.koppymotors.com/search/used/tp/s:pr0/
> 
> You want to see insane truck prices, click the link.


They sell them by the Famous Dave's in Forest Lake.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Polaris-some bacon wrapped mallards with portabella mushrooms and peppers on the holland grill.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1851481 said:


> Polaris-some bacon wrapped mallards with portabella mushrooms and peppers on the holland grill.


You feeding an army?


----------



## Camden

Koppy paid $12750 for this truck a month ago and he's asking $16900 for it now --> http://www.koppymotors.com/auto/used-2002-chevrolet-silverado_2500hd-forest_lake-55025-mn/2218852/

Good for him if he can sell at those margins.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1851448 said:


> Hope not. That'd be a Dick thing to do.


There are dick heads all over. People will flag on there if they are selling the same thing as you.

FYI it wasn't me if it was from publicity on here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1851489 said:


> Koppy paid $12750 for this truck a month ago and he's asking $16900 for it now --> http://www.koppymotors.com/auto/used-2002-chevrolet-silverado_2500hd-forest_lake-55025-mn/2218852/
> 
> Good for him if he can sell at those margins.


I use that shop. Very cheap, very quick turn around for me.

Service and sales are under the same name, but two complete different entities. Service guy says the trucks usually go for $14,000-$16,000. I've dealt with the service guy for 10 years now. No reason for me not to believe him.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;1851489 said:


> Koppy paid $12750 for this truck a month ago and he's asking $16900 for it now --> http://www.koppymotors.com/auto/used-2002-chevrolet-silverado_2500hd-forest_lake-55025-mn/2218852/
> 
> Good for him if he can sell at those margins.


I think I tried to buy a truck there once. The name sound familiar.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

C'mon Royals!!


----------



## Camden

World Series just got entertaining.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1851494 said:


> C'mon Royals!!


Yes!!!!!!!


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;1851491 said:


> There are dick heads all over. People will flag on there if they are selling the same thing as you.
> 
> FYI it wasn't me if it was from publicity on here


Not exactly how the flagging deal on CL works. If guy had multiple ads, doesn't it deserve to get removed??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

When I sell my firewood on CL, there are many reasons it gets flagged.

Might be listed in the wrong category. I usually listed firewood in the "for sale" but the craigslist police will flag it because they say it should be listed in "services".

It takes multiple people to flag an ad enough for removal. I don't know what the number is, but the more an ad gets flagged, reposted, flagged, reposted, it gets removed faster each time.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1851491 said:


> There are dick heads all over. People will flag on there if they are selling the same thing as you.
> 
> FYI it wasn't me if it was from publicity on here


Yea or people email you about something and goes to your spam folder and they flag it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;1851481 said:


> Polaris-some bacon wrapped mallards with portabella mushrooms and peppers on the holland grill.


One of my favorites right there!!! Looks like you had enough for me too thanks for the invite lol


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1851513 said:


> One of my favorites right there!!! Looks like you had enough for me too thanks for the invite lol


He invited us all over. You must have missed that post.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1851453 said:


> Yea, im sure it was mint. Still looking for a truck.


A friend of mine has this truck for sale. it is in good shape, 2004 2400 hd super cab, around 250,000, new tires and rims, well maintained $9,000.00


----------



## banonea

Anyone have this happen before.....:realmad::realmad::realmad::realmad:....Not the way I wanted this day to end. the part that sucks is we were just mowing a hill when it happen


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1851523 said:


> Anyone have this happen before.....:realmad::realmad::realmad::realmad:....Not the way I wanted this day to end. the part that sucks is we were just mowing a hill when it happen


Sounds like bad luck with the gravelys


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1851526 said:


> Sounds like bad luck with the gravelys


so far I must admit..:angry:..... but they are used. just makes me god at fixing them:laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

53 and cloudy


----------



## CityGuy

Why is it if I go to bed earlier that I wake up more tired then if I would have gone to bed at my regular time?


----------



## SnowGuy73

52° breeze overcast.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1851499 said:


> If guy had multiple ads, doesn't it deserve to get removed??


I'd say yes.


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;1851523 said:


> Anyone have this happen before.....:realmad::realmad::realmad::realmad:....Not the way I wanted this day to end. the part that sucks is we were just mowing a hill when it happen


Looks like you should've brought Camden's.


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;1851520 said:


> A friend of mine has this truck for sale. it is in good shape, 2004 2400 hd super cab, around 250,000, new tires and rims, well maintained $9,000.00


6.0 or 6.6?


----------



## CityGuy

53 and cloudy 
Wet out


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1851463 said:


> State auction this weekend in Arden Hills. Several plow trucks there but it's been my recent experience that they sell pretty high. Some guy from Koppy Motors buys them up. http://www.koppymotors.com/search/used/tp/s:pr0/
> 
> You want to see insane truck prices, click the link.


Do you have a link for the state stuff?


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1851520 said:


> A friend of mine has this truck for sale. it is in good shape, 2004 2400 hd super cab, around 250,000, new tires and rims, well maintained $9,000.00


Nice looking truck.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1851523 said:


> Anyone have this happen before.....:realmad::realmad::realmad::realmad:....Not the way I wanted this day to end. the part that sucks is we were just mowing a hill when it happen


Looks like a broken axle?


----------



## CityGuy

Hey Unit, did you see my post about thanksgiving?

If not, what does your crystal ball show for weather arond that time?


----------



## CityGuy

Green, you coming out to play arsonist this weekend? I am doing saturday but not sunday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1851571 said:


> Hey Unit, did you see my post about thanksgiving?
> 
> If not, what does your crystal ball show for weather arond that time?


50/50 chance of nice weather or crappy weather.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1851567 said:


> Do you have a link for the state stuff?


I guessing minnbid.com


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1851573 said:


> 50/50 chance of nice weather or crappy weather.


And that's official!


----------



## CityGuy

It's really dark out still.
This time of year is depressing. Stays dark later in the morning and gets dark way to early.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nice morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1851576 said:


> It's really dark out still.
> This time of year is depressing. Stays dark later in the morning and gets dark way to early.


I don't mind it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Turn the clocks back in about a week here.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1851573 said:


> 50/50 chance of nice weather or crappy weather.


Thanks for that insight. Lol.
You should be a meteorologist.


----------



## CityGuy

There is a new weather girl on 4 this morning. Not bad.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1851575 said:


> And that's official!


I will hold you to it!


----------



## CityGuy

54 and cloudy.
Feels like 53.
Wet out.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1851580 said:


> Turn the clocks back in about a week here.


Week from Saturday?


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1851582 said:


> There is a new weather girl on 4 this morning. Not bad.


Lots of leg showing.


----------



## CityGuy

Polar eclipse this afternoon.


----------



## CityGuy

So 2 planes clipped wings last night at msp. How is it that they got that close?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1851587 said:


> Polar eclipse this afternoon.


What's that?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Couple 13, 14 sprinkles here.


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1851582 said:


> There is a new weather girl on 4 this morning. Not bad.


Kylie is her name.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1851590 said:


> What's that?


Moon covering the sun.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1851592 said:


> Couple 13, 14 sprinkles here.


You counted them too


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

And so it starts with the Meteogram.

Shows what Unit was talking about last night.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1851572 said:


> Green, you coming out to play arsonist this weekend? I am doing saturday but not sunday.


No to much to do on Saturday.


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1851595 said:


> Moon covering the sun.


Supposed to start around 1600 and be done around 1800. Don't look directly at it or even with sun glasses.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1851598 said:


> No to much to do on Saturday.


Ok sounds good.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1851597 said:


> And so it starts with the Meteogram.
> 
> Shows what Unit was talking about last night.


Around 2 inches of snow? 
Not likely to stick with ground temps.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1851595 said:


> Moon covering the sun.


Solar eclipse...


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1851582 said:


> There is a new weather girl on 4 this morning. Not bad.


Saw her last week. I approve! Thumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

Weathet gal on 4 is staying as the new weather girl.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1851596 said:


> You counted them too


You need to listen to common man.


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1851604 said:


> Saw her last week. I approve! Thumbs Up


I agree. Easy on the eyes.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1851605 said:


> Weathet gal on 4 is staying as the new weather girl.


I'd hit both of them.


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1851605 said:


> Weathet gal on 4 is staying as the new weather girl.


For the mornings?

I'm pretty sure Lauren is weekends generally.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1851606 said:


> You need to listen to common man.


If I had time I would. Just not always around a radio at the right time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

A new "interest" gal?

Get rid of Matt and.....

I might start DVRing


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1851609 said:


> For the mornings?


That's what they just said.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Number 4 finally gets something to look at!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1851609 said:


> For the mornings?
> 
> I'm pretty sure Lauren is weekends generally.


Nope, she's just filling in.


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1851609 said:


> For the mornings?
> 
> I'm pretty sure Lauren is weekends generally.


She will be out on baby duty soon.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1851610 said:


> If I had time I would. Just not always around a radio at the right time.


Iheart radio.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1851616 said:


> Iheart radio.


We know you're by your phone!


----------



## CityGuy

Rain showers on Monday


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1851617 said:


> We know you're by your phone!


Yes but noisy equipment becomes an issue


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1851614 said:


> Nope, she's just filling in.


They just said she is the new morning weather person.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1851602 said:


> Around 2 inches of snow?
> Not likely to stick with ground temps.


One shows .2", the other goes completely off the chart.

Chart goes to .2".


----------



## CityGuy

54 and cloudy 
Feels like 57.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1851619 said:


> Yes but noisy equipment becomes an issue


Ear buds or worktunes.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1851621 said:


> One shows .2", the other goes completely off the chart.
> 
> Chart goes to .2".


Is that inches or moisture?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1851622 said:


> 54 and cloudy
> Feels like 57.


I'm down to 52°.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1851624 said:


> Ear buds or worktunes.


Still would be challenging to hear.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1851620 said:


> They just said she is the new morning weather person.


The gal in the blue is the new reporter, Special interest reporter, she will be on every morning.

The gal in the red is filling in for Matt, the usual weather person.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1851625 said:


> Is that inches or moisture?


I think moisture.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1851619 said:


> Yes but noisy equipment becomes an issue


You can hear the radio just fine.

Use ear buds, pull off the little rubber ear things and put foam ear plugs on the buds.

You can hear just like it's normal radio, you kill out the rest of the loud noise.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1851629 said:


> I think moisture.


Meteogram is inches.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1851627 said:


> Still would be challenging to hear.


I have no problems.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1851628 said:


> The gal in the blue is the new reporter, Special interest reporter, she will be on every morning.
> 
> The gal in the red is filling in for Matt, the usual weather person.


You are correct. I missed that there were 2 new gals. Weather gal according to fb is the new Saturday gal.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Meteogram also shows an inch of rain on Tuesday. That might slow leaf cleanup for a day.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1851633 said:


> Meteogram is inches.


I don't see .2"....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like Jim is getting some rain.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Top graph. Snow accumulation. Chart goes up to .2"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckar...16&compaction=on&mean_mt=on&max_mt=on&mean=on


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1851613 said:


> Number 4 finally gets something to look at!


Lower case d, Yeah Baby!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Another recall for Toyota


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Guy that flew into New Jersey from W. Africa with a fever, negative for the big "E".


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1851642 said:


> Lower case d, Yeah Baby!


Yes!.......


----------



## CityGuy

Back to tonka again. Backing under the plant.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1851647 said:


> Back to tonka again. Backing under the plant.


?...........


----------



## TKLAWN

snowguy73;1851646 said:


> yes!.......


Nooooooo!!


----------



## mnlefty

You guys caught that the one in blue is Ali Lucia... Don's daughter.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1851650 said:


> Nooooooo!!


Norv!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnlefty;1851652 said:


> You guys caught that the one in blue is Ali Lucia... Don's daughter.


Really?

Nice work Don!


----------



## Greenery

Hello

54°
54°


----------



## TKLAWN

Greenery;1851655 said:


> Hello
> 
> 54°
> 54°


Wierd....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1851655 said:


> Hello
> 
> 54°
> 54°


I'm still at 52°.

Should I be worried?


----------



## SnowGuy73

I think maybe too much Cajun rub on those pork chops last night......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Its like lava this morning!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You guys are on a heat wave. 49 here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

One of the nurses is now clear of Ebola.


----------



## Greenery

http://nation.foxnews.com/2014/10/2...ont-governor-debate-kookiest-loons-ever-stage

Kookfest


----------



## SnowGuy73

Job fair at Canterbury park today if anyone is interested.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1851581 said:


> Thanks for that insight. Lol.
> You should be a meteorologist.


It's like asking what the winning lottery numbers are this far out...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1851589 said:


> So 2 planes clipped wings last night at msp. How is it that they got that close?


Guessing at the gates... ramp rats weren't paying attention...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1851639 said:


> Looks like Jim is getting some rain.


Just a little. Have to check the gauge. Maybe 1/4". All the pot holes in drives have water in them


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1851660 said:


> Its like lava this morning!


Too much info!! Especially this early


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1851606 said:


> You need to listen to common man.


Agreed....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1851670 said:


> Job fair at Canterbury park today if anyone is interested.


Good luck. I take it your going?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1851661 said:


> You guys are on a heat wave. 49 here.


Ha. Only 48 here. But it did rain

Edit: NWS is 50. Weather bug is 48


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1851674 said:


> Too much info!! Especially this early


Hahahahah!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1851673 said:


> Just a little. Have to check the gauge. Maybe 1/4". All the pot holes in drives have water in them


Haven't checked mine yet either.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1851676 said:


> Good luck. I take it your going?


I'm going to wonder through.


----------



## ringahding1

Well i had to see how she operates & man this may be another top purchase for me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1851677 said:


> Ha. Only 48 here. But it did rain
> 
> Edit: NWS is 50. Weather bug is 48


I take mine from NWS each morning the truck normally says a few degrees cooler, but keeping track.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

ringahding1;1851682 said:


> Well i had to see how she operates & man this may be another top purchase for me.


She's a Bute Clark!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1851644 said:


> Another recall for Toyota


Again.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

You're going to love that set up, best in the industry. 

Imo.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1851686 said:


> Again.....


Airbags containing metal shavings.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1851644 said:


> Another recall for Toyota


I hear they added a bunch more vehicles to the air bag recall.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1851649 said:


> ?...........


We are hauling for tonka because they mill for us. We don't fit under plant in eden prairie. Have to back under.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1851690 said:


> I hear they added a bunch more vehicles to the air bag recall.


Were screwed!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1851692 said:


> We are hauling for tonka because they mill for us. We don't fit under plant in eden prairie. Have to back under.


Ah, I see.........


----------



## CityGuy

mnlefty;1851652 said:


> You guys caught that the one in blue is Ali Lucia... Don's daughter.


Missed that connection.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1851658 said:


> I think maybe too much Cajun rub on those pork chops last night......


Hurts so good?


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1851671 said:


> It's like asking what the winning lottery numbers are this far out...


Well Unit seems to see things far out and is usually pretty close.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1851672 said:


> Guessing at the gates... ramp rats weren't paying attention...


Taxi way it sounds like.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1851674 said:


> Too much info!! Especially this early


Never to much info.


----------



## CityGuy

ringahding1;1851682 said:


> Well i had to see how she operates & man this may be another top purchase for me.


Looks good. You'll have to keep us up to date on how it works.


----------



## ringahding1

SnowGuy73;1851687 said:


> You're going to love that set up, best in the industry.
> 
> Imo.


Sweet, great to know!!!

The company that makes these are literally 2 miles from my shop. They share space with the local school bus company (MN CENTRAL), which is how I 1st seen this in action.

Yes I used to drive school bus, actually loved it. Still run into kids around town that remember "Ringahding" haha


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1851688 said:


> Airbags containing metal shavings.


Oh part of the 9 million recall.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1851693 said:


> Were screwed!


Yup.......


----------



## CityGuy

53 cloudy 
Feels like 53


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1851708 said:


> 53 cloudy
> Feels like 53


Roads are fairly wet.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1851709 said:


> Roads are fairly wet.


Maybe from the rain..


----------



## SnowGuy73

ringahding1;1851705 said:


> Sweet, great to know!!!
> 
> The company that makes these are literally 2 miles from my shop. They share space with the local school bus company (MN CENTRAL), which is how I 1st seen this in action.
> 
> Yes I used to drive school bus, actually loved it. Still run into kids around town that remember "Ringahding" haha


Did they cut you a good deal?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ringahding1;1851682 said:


> Well i had to see how she operates & man this may be another top purchase for me.


Since it's designed by a company literally in our market, should be PERFECT!


----------



## SnowGuy73

I need a nap...


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1851720 said:


> I need a nap...


Or more coffee.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Or get off the couch.


----------



## ringahding1

LwnmwrMan22;1851717 said:


> Since it's designed by a company literally in our market, should be PERFECT!


Exactly...1st time I seen this thing in action, I was blown away!


----------



## SnowGuy73

ringahding1;1851728 said:


> Exactly...1st time I seen this thing in action, I was blown away!


Just wait until you use it!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

6/10 ths of rain. more that they said we'd get. but whats new?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sun is poking out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1851734 said:


> 6/10 ths of rain. more that they said we'd get. but whats new?


Agreed.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1851735 said:


> Sun is poking out.


still drizzling here


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1851739 said:


> still drizzling here


You may as well call it a day...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1851740 said:


> You may as well call it a day...


not much going on. will be combining corn later


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1851744 said:


> not much going on. will be combining corn later


Sweet! ussmileyflag


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1851746 said:


> Sweet! ussmileyflag


that's all I've been doing lately. and then plowing inbetween when the dryer gets full


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1851747 said:


> that's all I've been doing lately. and then plowing inbetween when the dryer gets full


Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1851749 said:


> Nothing wrong with that.


feel like an office worker, sitting on my azz all day


----------



## jimslawnsnow

watching south beach tow. what a stupidly fake show.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1851751 said:


> feel like a government worker, sitting on my azz all day


Fixed it for you..


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1851755 said:


> watching south beach tow. what a stupidly fake show.


Agreed......


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1851710 said:


> Maybe from the rain..


Possibly.........


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1851720 said:


> I need a nap...


Me too.....

More sleep I get the more tired I am.


----------



## Polarismalibu

ringahding1;1851728 said:


> Exactly...1st time I seen this thing in action, I was blown away!


How much was it? I'm looking to get a 9'


----------



## SnowGuy73

Maybe a 1/10" here last night.


----------



## CityGuy

Wow this 15 minute break is turning into a 30.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1851723 said:


> Or get off the couch.


Can't get any work done there.


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1851765 said:


> Can't get any work done there.


But plenty of plowsiting


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1851756 said:


> Fixed it for you..


thanks. I don't know what I was thinking


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1851768 said:


> thanks. I don't know what I was thinking


Here to help.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1851765 said:


> Can't get any work done there.


Sure I can, replying to emails on my phone.


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;1851364 said:


> Ryde mentioned salt earlier and I'm just wondering if I would have any trouble sending a couple trucks over to US salt to get a few loads in the next week or so. We don't use a lot but just wondering what people have heard. And YES I will be calling them just thought I would ask here first.





SSS Inc.;1851409 said:


> I'm not sure what we bought last year, I would have to look.
> 
> The funny thing about the salt is it looks like they have as much as they always do. I'm not sure how much gets trucked in during the winter but the two big sheds are full right now.


They will be open in a week or 2. Still offloading barges. At this point they will only sell the amount you purchased last season. Which sucks because last season they ran out so we went somewhere else. Now we are only aloud what we purchased not what we need. This is to keep it fair to more contractors. Otherwise people would over buy and empty them out right away. When I was on the phone with them I asked to buy the whole pile.



LwnmwrMan22;1851632 said:


> You can hear the radio just fine.
> 
> Use ear buds, pull off the little rubber ear things and put foam ear plugs on the buds.
> 
> You can hear just like it's normal radio, you kill out the rest of the loud noise.


Good idea. Not sure why I didn't think of this.



SnowGuy73;1851670 said:


> Job fair at Canterbury park today if anyone is interested.


Curbside?



Hamelfire;1851692 said:


> We are hauling for tonka because they mill for us. We don't fit under plant in eden prairie. Have to back under.


So your the ones holding up the line.



Polarismalibu;1851761 said:


> How much was it? I'm looking to get a 9'


You can contact them direct through this website. Search Kage Kristin Stephan.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Me: how'd this happen
Crew of 6 guys: I don't know.

Broken framework in the bagger for the 30" mower this morning.
Me: how'd this happen
Crew of 6 guys: I don't know.

I've got two guys that I know would tell me if they broke something. I just gotta figure out a way to tell who out of the other 4 is breaking my stuff.

Might as well go SnowGuy's way pretty soon.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1851779 said:


> They will be open in a week or 2. Still offloading barges. At this point they will only sell the amount you purchased last season. Which sucks because last season they ran out so we went somewhere else. Now we are only aloud what we purchased not what we need. This is to keep it fair to more contractors. Otherwise people would over buy and empty them out right away. When I was on the phone with them I asked to buy the whole pile.
> 
> Good idea. Not sure why I didn't think of this.
> 
> Curbside?
> 
> So your the ones holding up the line.
> 
> You can contact them direct through this website. Search Kage Kristin Stephan.


Not sure. Over 100 companies I guess.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1851791 said:


> Not sure. Over 100 companies I guess.


You going?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

So this is weird. Lady called for leaf clean up. She tells me the address and it threw a red flag, as its across the street from another lco. So I went and met with her anyway. Huge place. Turns out he sucks with blowing out around the house and landscape. I'll be doing that and bagging a smaller area. He'll be doing the open areas.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1851773 said:


> Sure I can, replying to emails on my phone.


Oh yes I forgot about that


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;1851779 said:


> They will be open in a week or 2. Still offloading barges. At this point they will only sell the amount you purchased last season. Which sucks because last season they ran out so we went somewhere else. Now we are only aloud what we purchased not what we need. This is to keep it fair to more contractors. Otherwise people would over buy and empty them out right away. When I was on the phone with them I asked to buy the whole pile.
> 
> Good idea. Not sure why I didn't think of this.
> 
> Curbside?
> 
> So your the ones holding up the line.
> 
> You can contact them direct through this website. Search Kage Kristin Stephan.


Yup thats was us.


----------



## CityGuy

When did lawn ranger get into trucking? Saw a couple end dumps at midwest.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1851785 said:


> Me: how'd this happen
> Crew of 6 guys: I don't know.
> 
> Broken framework in the bagger for the 30" mower this morning.
> Me: how'd this happen
> Crew of 6 guys: I don't know.
> 
> I've got two guys that I know would tell me if they broke something. I just gotta figure out a way to tell who out of the other 4 is breaking my stuff.
> 
> Might as well go SnowGuy's way pretty soon.


Can't make any money when this continues to happen.


----------



## CityGuy

53 cloudy 
Feels like 55


----------



## CityGuy

Well that was fun. Hauled 2 loads for tonka now lunch at our shop.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1851794 said:


> You going?


Ya. I have to pick up some parts and then head over there.


----------



## CityGuy

So apparently lots of trucks are hitting bridges. It wouldn't have anything to do with numerous overlays, thus making them shorter.
Reporter is a moron


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Anyone have a formula for figuring out side walk salting? I'm OK with the little walk areas but this is around 1/4 mile maybe a tad more. Standard width. Has to be the safe crap because of sod


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1851799 said:


> So this is weird. Lady called for leaf clean up. She tells me the address and it threw a red flag, as its across the street from another lco. So I went and met with her anyway. Huge place. Turns out he sucks with blowing out around the house and landscape. I'll be doing that and bagging a smaller area. He'll be doing the open areas.


Umm sounds like a pia customer. Probably need to get every last leaf stuck under rocks


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1851812 said:


> Umm sounds like a pia customer. Probably need to get every last leaf stuck under rocks


Actually in some beds she wants leaves left. I dont think he has the patients any more. Like snow. I'll give it a shot and see.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1851810 said:


> Anyone have a formula for figuring out side walk salting? I'm OK with the little walk areas but this is around 1/4 mile maybe a tad more. Standard width. Has to be the safe crap because of sod


Doesn't the bag say how much per 1000?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1851812 said:


> Umm sounds like a pia customer. Probably need to get every last leaf stuck under rocks


This........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1851815 said:


> Doesn't the bag say how much per 1000?


I don't believe so


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1851818 said:


> I don't believe so


I don't know what to tell you then.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Turning out to be a beautiful day!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1851818 said:


> I don't believe so


Most do. Just like calibrating for fertilizer.

Crappy NSI (cbservices) has it listed at 4 cups / 1000 sq ft (I believe).

Figure out how much 4 cups weighs. Not that hard.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Now my guys have broken a light pole at a property.

VERY close to firing them all, even the good guys.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1851826 said:


> Now my guys have broken a light pole at a property.
> 
> VERY close to firing them all, even the good guys.


Are they practicing plowing? I am curious how you break a light pole mowing


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1851826 said:


> Now my guys have broken a light pole at a property.
> 
> VERY close to firing them all, even the good guys.


Are you serious? Unbelievable


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1851824 said:


> Most do. Just like calibrating for fertilizer.
> 
> Crappy NSI (cbservices) has it listed at 4 cups / 1000 sq ft (I believe).
> 
> Figure out how much 4 cups weighs. Not that hard.


Mine doesn't. Or at least the bags I have doesn't


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1851831 said:


> Mine doesn't. Or at least the bags I have doesn't


Most I've seen say 2-4 cups/1000.

I would use that. ThawMaster I believe is the same ratio.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1851831 said:


> Mine doesn't. Or at least the bags I have doesn't


What brand is it?


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1851810 said:


> Anyone have a formula for figuring out side walk salting? I'm OK with the little walk areas but this is around 1/4 mile maybe a tad more. Standard width. Has to be the safe crap because of sod


Sent you a PM... don't want to give away top secret info...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.ecgrow.com/Products/thaw-master-172.cfm

1/4 cup per sq yard.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1851835 said:


> Sent you a PM... don't want to give away top secret info...


What an ass!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1851828 said:


> Are they practicing plowing? I am curious how you break a light pole mowing


I've got 4 guys on blowers, 2 guys on mowers.

Guessing the blowing guys didn't blow away from the light pole far enough, and mowing guy ran too close to the light pole and swung the bagger around, catching the light pole.

3 yards, 3 broken items.

The are batting 1000%.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1851835 said:


> Sent you a PM... don't want to give away top secret info...


Didn't get it


----------



## SnowGuy73

Wow. A lot of hotties looking for jobs, and I'm still in the parking lot.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1851833 said:


> What brand is it?


Reinders................


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1851839 said:


> I've got 4 guys on blowers, 2 guys on mowers.
> 
> Guessing the blowing guys didn't blow away from the light pole far enough, and mowing guy ran too close to the light pole and swung the bagger around, catching the light pole.
> 
> 3 yards, 3 broken items.
> 
> The are batting 1000%.


Damn that sucks.

On the positive side, I'm sure your luck will turn around come winter.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Everyone just received this text....


Here's the deal. I cannot afford to keep paying for stupid repairs.

Hitting a light pole on flat ground is a stupid repair. I will have to start letting guys go.

Loosing traction on a wet hill, that would be an accident, but this is stupid, plain and simple. This is everyone's warning.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1851824 said:


> Most do. Just like calibrating for fertilizer.
> 
> Crappy NSI (cbservices) has it listed at 4 cups / 1000 sq ft (I believe).
> 
> Figure out how much 4 cups weighs. Not that hard.


:laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1851845 said:


> Reinders................


Call them.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1851846 said:


> Damn that sucks.
> 
> On the positive side, I'm sure your luck will turn around come winter.


...................


----------



## ryde307

Salt info.
http://www.pca.state.mn.us/index.php/view-document.html?gid=5491


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1851826 said:


> Now my guys have broken a light pole at a property.
> 
> VERY close to firing them all, even the good guys.


Christ......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Lots of temp agencies here....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1851855 said:


> Lots of temp agencies here....


Guess what I ate from McDonalds?


----------



## ryde307

Also there is approx 60 cups per 50lb bag I believe.

Quick rant, why do so many things in the US measuring system never convert easy. And why do people package in say pounds but give you a application rate of something that does not convert easy. You see if with food packages all the time. We should goto a simple measuring system similar to metric.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1851846 said:


> Damn that sucks.
> 
> On the positive side, I'm sure your luck will turn around come winter.


Positive note....

Tail light was cracked before, backup light was burned out and I stopped at CertiFit yesterday to pick up a new lense.

At least they didn't break one that wasn't already being replaced.

Lamp post is in Lindstrom, I will take a little extra time getting there and pick up my kids from school.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1851857 said:


> Guess what I ate from McDonalds?


Did you like it?


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1851858 said:


> Also there is approx 60 cups per 50lb bag I believe.
> 
> Quick rant, why do so many things in the US measuring system never convert easy. And why do people package in say pounds but give you a application rate of something that does not convert easy. You see if with food packages all the time. We should goto a simple measuring system similar to metric.


I hear you brother!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Good looking women here, damn!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1851867 said:


> Did you like it?


Yeah. I think I'll do just the single next time. Charged .30 extra


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1851872 said:


> Yeah. I think I'll do just the single next time. Charged .30 extra


Good to hear!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Now I kind of want one....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1851858 said:


> Also there is approx 60 cups per 50lb bag I believe.
> 
> Quick rant, why do so many things in the US measuring system never convert easy. And why do people package in say pounds but give you a application rate of something that does not convert easy. You see if with food packages all the time. We should goto a simple measuring system similar to metric.


With bagged material, they could easily put on the bag how many cups to a lb, or vice versa.

I realize with moisture content, that number would fluctuate, but so does the amount of salt needed depending on weather conditions.

It would be close enough to be able to put in a bid, or compare from product to product.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Don't really need one though.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1851879 said:


> Don't really need one though.


I have what doctors call a little bit of a weight problem.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1851879 said:


> Don't really need one though.


Do any of us?


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1851844 said:


> Wow. A lot of hotties looking for jobs, and I'm still in the parking lot.


Hands on tge wheel


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1851872 said:


> Yeah. I think I'll do just the single next time. Charged .30 extra


What was that concoction again?


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1851892 said:


> What was that concoction again?


Plain double quarter pounder add lettuce and mac sauce.


----------



## snowman55

While the metric units' association with 

physical constants makes them accurate, it makes them less practical for

common use. The units of cups and tablespoons developed naturally 

because these objects were right there in the kitchen. The gram, on the 

other hand, was not developed with cooking and baking in mind, so it is 

much smaller than it needs to be. For the same reason, the foot and 

the ounce are also much more user-friendly than their metric counterparts.

Also, because they have a base of ten, metric units 

cannot be divided into as many even fractions as imperial units. A meter

can only be evenly divided into 2 or 5, while a foot can be divided 

into 2, 3, 4, or 6. 

So if you ever have to measure a third of a 

meter, good luck.


----------



## SnowGuy73

snowman55;1851895 said:


> While the metric units' association with
> 
> physical constants makes them accurate, it makes them less practical for
> 
> common use. The units of cups and tablespoons developed naturally
> 
> because these objects were right there in the kitchen. The gram, on the
> 
> other hand, was not developed with cooking and baking in mind, so it is
> 
> much smaller than it needs to be. For the same reason, the foot and
> 
> the ounce are also much more user-friendly than their metric counterparts.
> 
> Also, because they have a base of ten, metric units
> 
> cannot be divided into as many even fractions as imperial units. A meter
> 
> can only be evenly divided into 2 or 5, while a foot can be divided
> 
> into 2, 3, 4, or 6.
> 
> So if you ever have to measure a third of a
> 
> meter, good luck.


Yup. What he said!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;1851895 said:


> While the metric units' association with
> 
> physical constants makes them accurate, it makes them less practical for
> 
> common use. The units of cups and tablespoons developed naturally
> 
> because these objects were right there in the kitchen. The gram, on the
> 
> other hand, was not developed with cooking and baking in mind, so it is
> 
> much smaller than it needs to be. For the same reason, the foot and
> 
> the ounce are also much more user-friendly than their metric counterparts.
> 
> Also, because they have a base of ten, metric units
> 
> cannot be divided into as many even fractions as imperial units. A meter
> 
> can only be evenly divided into 2 or 5, while a foot can be divided
> 
> into 2, 3, 4, or 6.
> 
> So if you ever have to measure a third of a
> 
> meter, good luck.


Either you've started to post like me with a space between each line...

Or that was an excellent cut and paste!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1851893 said:


> Plain double quarter pounder add lettuce and mac sauce.


Yes this, or do a single quarter pounder. It was filling, and a laxative!!


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1851839 said:


> I've got 4 guys on blowers, 2 guys on mowers.
> 
> Guessing the blowing guys didn't blow away from the light pole far enough, and mowing guy ran too close to the light pole and swung the bagger around, catching the light pole.
> 
> 3 yards, 3 broken items.
> 
> The are batting 1000%.


Wow is all I got.
Time for heads to roll.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1851899 said:


> Yes this, or do a single quarter pounder. It was filling, and a laxative!!


Haha...

I left the laxative part out.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1851903 said:


> Haha...
> 
> I left the laxative part out.


Its that with a lot of fast food. I'm going to make my own soon. I have a special burger I make at home. No one can get enough


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1851906 said:


> Its that with a lot of fast food. I'm going to make my own soon. I have a special burger I make at home. No one can get enough


Oh. Can I come to dinner?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1851844 said:


> Wow. A lot of hotties looking for jobs, and I'm still in the parking lot.


Nice......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1851902 said:


> Wow is all I got.
> Time for heads to roll.


Everyone was given warnings. My stress level is about to get to a point where I'm just going to go back to being solo.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1851870 said:


> Good looking women here, damn!


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1851880 said:


> I have what doctors call a little bit of a weight problem.


Or your just fat.

J/k


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1851912 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen


I guess it didn't happen then.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1851899 said:


> Yes this, or do a single quarter pounder. It was filling, and a laxative!!


Cleaned you right out?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1851916 said:


> Cleaned you right out?


Briefly..........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1851907 said:


> Oh. Can I come to dinner?


Sure why not


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1851893 said:


> Plain double quarter pounder add lettuce and mac sauce.


Man that sounds great...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1851914 said:


> Or your just fat.
> 
> J/k


apparently you haven't seen Tommy Boy either.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1851918 said:


> Sure why not


Wonderful...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1851925 said:


> apparently you haven't seen Tommy Boy either.


I've seen it many times. I didn't make the connection.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1851925 said:


> apparently you haven't seen Tommy Boy either.


:laughing: Your brain has the... shell...


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1851928 said:


> I've seen it many times. I didn't make the connection.


You people need to get out more...

Or stay in more.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1851929 said:


> :laughing: Your brain has the... shell...


Got that?..


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Sun sure is hot today. Feels like spring. We're screwed!!


----------



## ryde307

Hamelfire;1851802 said:


> When did lawn ranger get into trucking? Saw a couple end dumps at midwest.





snowman55;1851895 said:


> While the metric units' association with
> 
> physical constants makes them accurate, it makes them less practical for
> 
> common use. The units of cups and tablespoons developed naturally
> 
> because these objects were right there in the kitchen. The gram, on the
> 
> other hand, was not developed with cooking and baking in mind, so it is
> 
> much smaller than it needs to be. For the same reason, the foot and
> 
> the ounce are also much more user-friendly than their metric counterparts.
> 
> Also, because they have a base of ten, metric units
> 
> cannot be divided into as many even fractions as imperial units. A meter
> 
> can only be evenly divided into 2 or 5, while a foot can be divided
> 
> into 2, 3, 4, or 6.
> 
> So if you ever have to measure a third of a
> 
> meter, good luck.


Ok, So I can go with this. But still my argument of packaging being they will package with one unit of measure and when mixing or using said product give you a different unit to use it at. Example oil. When mixing 2 stroke oil it will say mix at X amount rate which is X amount of ounces to X amount of Gallons of fuel. The oil will be in a container measured by Qts though. Now you need to know that there is 32 OZ in a Qt. Why not just sell the oil in 32oz containers?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1851933 said:


> Sun sure is hot today. Feels like spring. We're screwed!!


Agreed!.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

I think the farmers could use some rain. 

I've heard three combine fires today alone.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1851941 said:


> I think the farmers could use some rain.
> 
> I've heard three combine fires today alone.


Its muddy in the fields. Most fires are started by either bearing failures or debris not getting cleaned when it should


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1851945 said:


> Its muddy in the fields. Most fires are started by either bearing failures or debris not getting cleaned when it should


Oh.

I figured it was from being dry and rocks sparking or something....


----------



## banonea

snowguy73;1851565 said:


> 6.0 or 6.6?


6.0.......


----------



## banonea

Hamelfire;1851570 said:


> Looks like a broken axle?


I think they arew some type of stabilizer. got it fixed. took about 2 hours. not to bad, jut sucked to have it happen at a new customer:angry:


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1851931 said:


> Got that?..


Evidently been awhile since you've seen it too...


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1851948 said:


> Oh.
> 
> I figured it was from being dry and rocks sparking or something....


I would have thought so too


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1851948 said:


> Oh.
> 
> I figured it was from being dry and rocks sparking or something....


Corn heads should be high enough not to hit rocks. Of they did it would be a huge rock. Need to be pretty dry just from a spark, and if it did it would most likely be in the field and not the combine its self.


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea;1851951 said:


> I think they arew some type of stabilizer. got it fixed. took about 2 hours. not to bad, jut sucked to have it happen at a new customer:angry:


Had the same thing happen to my old Gravely last year... welded it good as new and sold it immediately


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1851953 said:


> Evidently been awhile since you've seen it too...


Isn't that what he says to tommy when he suffers in the car about the shell?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Well... just launched that sprinkler about 80 feet in the air...


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1851955 said:


> Corn heads should be high enough not to hit rocks. Of they did it would be a huge rock. Need to be pretty dry just from a spark, and if it did it would most likely be in the field and not the combine its self.


Copy that.

Either way, four of them have burnt up around here in two days.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1851958 said:


> Well... just launched that sprinkler about 80 feet in the air...


Sweet!.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1851957 said:


> Isn't that what he says to tommy when he suffers in the car about the shell?


Bingo...

Your brain has a think candy shell...

... your brain has the... shell...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1851961 said:


> Bingo...
> 
> Your brain has a think candy shell...
> 
> ... your brain has the... shell...


And then what does Richard say to Tommy?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1851962 said:


> And then what does Richard say to Tommy?


Son of a! You got me at my own game Dad!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1851963 said:


> Son of a! You got me at my own game Dad!


Its ok son. I will teach you the way!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1851960 said:


> Sweet!.....


Never gets old...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1851963 said:


> Son of a! You got me at my own game Dad!


Wait, no, I got it now...

He says "are you talking"?

"Shut up Richard".


----------



## ryde307

Wait, Did I catch a 9er in there? Were you calling from a walkie talkie?


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1851910 said:


> Everyone was given warnings. My stress level is about to get to a point where I'm just going to go back to being solo.


I did that for about 5 years, got sick of people not givinga **** about my gear, less work bu more moneyThumbs Up


----------



## ryde307

Is anyone looking to sub a sidewalk route this winter? A 4-6hour route for a crew.

Also snow I have another job for you. Buy a snowblower and snowblow an account for meet at the end of each snowfall. $1200 per month. November-March


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;1851956 said:


> Had the same thing happen to my old Gravely last year... welded it good as new and sold it immediately


If it breaks again will be doing the same


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1851970 said:


> Wait, Did I catch a 9er in there? Were you calling from a walkie talkie?


Hahahahah!


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1851972 said:


> Is anyone looking to sub a sidewalk route this winter? A 4-6hour route for a crew.
> 
> Also snow I have another job for you. Buy a snowblower and snowblow an account for meet at the end of each snowfall. $1200 per month. November-March


Pm me the details and your #


----------



## CityGuy

Hey Green,

Avoid Hwy 12 west of Delano to 14. Mill and over lay. Major traffic backup because of flagers.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1851958 said:


> Well... just launched that sprinkler about 80 feet in the air...


That is good distance!


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1851906 said:


> Its that with a lot of fast food. I'm going to make my own soon. I have a special burger I make at home. No one can get enough


Share with the class please


----------



## SnowGuy73

Talking rain Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1851910 said:


> Everyone was given warnings. My stress level is about to get to a point where I'm just going to go back to being solo.


You've had quiet the year and it's not over.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1851915 said:


> I guess it didn't happen then.


That's too bad.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1851917 said:


> Briefly..........


Just like white castle. Skip the middle man and throw it in the can.

But it's oh so good.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1851925 said:


> apparently you haven't seen Tommy Boy either.


I knew what you were refering too.

Fat guy in a little coat.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1851933 said:


> Sun sure is hot today. Feels like spring. We're screwed!!


Yup. I have a feeling we will pay for this dearly


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1851959 said:


> Copy that.
> 
> Either way, four of them have burnt up around here in two days.


Bet they were older ones or someone is collecting insurance


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1851941 said:


> I think the farmers could use some rain.
> 
> I've heard three combine fires today alone.


Pretty dry out there.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1851992 said:


> I knew what you were refering too.
> 
> Fat guy in a little coat.


Nope, its when she offers him a doughnut.


----------



## CityGuy

Hey Jim your a farmer,

What's the moisture content of beans or corn running?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1851983 said:


> Share with the class please


Burger meat with other stuff.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1851994 said:


> Bet they were older ones or someone is collecting insurance


I'd think that'd be smarter in the off season, not during a harvest.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1851951 said:


> I think they arew some type of stabilizer. got it fixed. took about 2 hours. not to bad, jut sucked to have it happen at a new customer:angry:


That's good and sucks at the same time.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1852001 said:


> Burger meat with other stuff.


Cheese stuffed in the middle?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1852000 said:


> Hey Jim your a farmer,
> 
> What's the moisture content of beans or corn running?


Most beans are out down here. We had from 10%-14%. Corn 18% to close to 30%. The guys with 30% planted late corn or sprayed headline (fugiside)


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1851958 said:


> Well... just launched that sprinkler about 80 feet in the air...


Cool. To bad no video of it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1852005 said:


> Most beans are out down here. We had from 10%-14%. Corn 18% to close to 30%. The guys with 30% planted late corn or sprayed headline (fugiside)


Post some pics of your office.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1852002 said:


> I'd think that'd be smarter in the off season, not during a harvest.


Well in the off season your not using it, so the shed and other machinery would have to burn. Now with harvest and the machine is in use, how does one prove that it wasn't started naturally?


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm thinking early bed tonight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1852009 said:


> Well in the off season your not using it, so the shed and other machinery would have to burn. Now with harvest and the machine is in use, how does one prove that it wasn't started naturally?


But if you can't get a replacement right now you're screwed.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1851984 said:


> Talking snow Monday and Tuesday.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1852014 said:


> Fixed it for you.


Won't stick.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1852001 said:


> Burger meat with other stuff.


Little more than that please.

Define other stuff.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1852005 said:


> Most beans are out down here. We had from 10%-14%. Corn 18% to close to 30%. The guys with 30% planted late corn or sprayed headline (fugiside)


Little high but not too bad
.


----------



## SnowGuy73

We need 7 posts a day to get to 90k by Halloween.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1852009 said:


> Well in the off season your not using it, so the shed and other machinery would have to burn. Now with harvest and the machine is in use, how does one prove that it wasn't started naturally?


You're either ON something... or ON TO something...


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1852019 said:


> We need 7 posts a day to get to 90k by Halloween.


I think we can handle that by 0600.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1852019 said:


> We need 7 posts a day to get to 90k by Halloween.


Then.....

The run for one hun!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1852022 said:


> Then.....
> 
> The run for one hun!


Easy.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1852021 said:


> I think we can handle that by 0600.


I'm thinking by 18:00 tonight!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1852023 said:


> Easy.......


#faith........


----------



## SnowGuy73

#run41hun..


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1852012 said:


> But if you can't get a replacement right now you're screwed.


Have you looked at equipment lots ? They are full beyond full


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1852020 said:


> You're either ON something... or ON TO something...


Its just logic


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1852024 said:


> I'm thinking by 18:00 tonight!


How far out?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1852025 said:


> #faith........


I have the faith.

Do you?


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1852029 said:


> Have you looked at equipment lots ? They are full beyond full


I was out near Kimball the other day and Arnolds? I think it was, hd an over flowing lot of tractors.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1851971 said:


> I did that for about 5 years, got sick of people not givinga **** about my gear, less work bu more moneyThumbs Up


That's what these guys don't understand. I personally make less money with this BS.

I'd like to go back to being solo, but I don't want to work that much anymore.


----------



## CityGuy

66 and sunny
Feels like 66


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1852029 said:


> Have you looked at equipment lots ? They are full beyond full


Ok.............


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1852032 said:


> I have the faith.
> 
> Do you?


You need to listen to common man.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1852034 said:


> That's what these guys don't understand. I personally make less money with this BS.
> 
> I'd like to go back to being solo, but I don't want to work that much anymore.


Maybe you could try implementing a bonus system for not breaking things?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1852031 said:


> How far out?


Well, its 16:27 right now.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1852037 said:


> You need to listen to common man.


Working on it.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1852039 said:


> Well, its 16:27 right now.


I meant number of posts.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1852040 said:


> Working on it.


Good to hear.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1852041 said:


> I meant number of posts.


15 to go..


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1852033 said:


> I was out near Kimball the other day and Arnolds? I think it was, hd an over flowing lot of tractors.


Most are the same. Its because when prices were high guys bought new stuff. Now no one is buying anything. Like the housing crash a few years ago


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1852044 said:


> 15 to go..


I am pretty sure we got this before 1700.

Just saying.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1852047 said:


> I am pretty sure we got this before 1700.
> 
> Just saying.


Maybe........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Just watched some chick fall out of a hammock!


----------



## CityGuy

Hmmm what to have for dinner? So many choices.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1852050 said:


> Just watched some chick fall out of a hammock!


How do you manage to do that?

I mean fall out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1852053 said:


> Hmmm what to have for dinner? So many choices.


Drinking my dinner tonight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1852054 said:


> How do you manage to do that?
> 
> I mean fall out.


Not sure. Looked painful.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1852055 said:


> Drinking my dinner tonight.


And maybe some nachos.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1852055 said:


> Drinking my dinner tonight.


Slim fast or beer?


----------



## SnowGuy73

5 to go...


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1852059 said:


> And maybe some nachos.


Nachos sound good right now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1852061 said:


> Slim fast or beer?


Beer........


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1852059 said:


> And maybe some nachos.


I bet...........

Edit. I got the 90000 post.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1852064 said:


> Beer........


Pork chop in a can.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Anyone get annoyed with company slogans? Like home depot. "Let's do this" sounds dumb and uneducated


----------



## SnowGuy73

90,000!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1852069 said:


> Anyone get annoyed with company slogans? Like home depot. "Let's do this" sounds dumb and uneducated


Yes..........


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1852070 said:


> 90,000!!!!!


Nice job everyone!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1852071 said:


> Yes..........


Although, I hate people so my opinion may be biased.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Is 100,000 feasible by holloween?


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1852069 said:


> Anyone get annoyed with company slogans? Like home depot. "Let's do this" sounds dumb and uneducated


I hate the damn jingles that get stuck in your head for days.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1852076 said:


> Although, I hate people so my opinion may be biased.


Doesn't really have anything to do with people. Its just dumb saying. Another is the dumb cheat sheet from 5. I'd like to find the idiot who made that up


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1852078 said:


> Is 100,000 feasible by holloween?


If we keep up this pace.

But not likely.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1852081 said:


> Doesn't really have anything to do with people. Its just dumb saying. Another is the dumb cheat sheet from 5. I'd like to find the idiot who made that up


That idiot makes a lot of money unfortunatly.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1852078 said:


> Is 100,000 feasible by holloween?


#faith.....


----------



## CityGuy

The state fair is only 9 months away.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1852091 said:


> The state fair is only 9 months away.


Yes!......


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1852034 said:


> That's what these guys don't understand. I personally make less money with this BS.
> 
> I'd like to go back to being solo, *but I don't want to work that much anymore*.


Hear you there! Thumbs Up



SnowGuy73;1852037 said:


> You need to listen to common man.


Agreed...



Hamelfire;1852066 said:


> I bet...........
> 
> Edit. I got the 90000 post.


Way to go all out on post 90,000 there... :waving:



Hamelfire;1852091 said:


> The state fair is only 9 months away.


Okay guy who likes snow!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Sure got quiet in here


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1852104 said:


> Hear you there! Thumbs Up
> 
> Agreed...
> 
> Way to go all out on post 90,000 there... :waving:
> 
> Okay guy who likes snow!


I like deep fried on a stick to.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1852108 said:


> Sure got quiet in here


Sorry. Just got done eating dinner.


----------



## CityGuy

65 and sunny


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm drinking dinner.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1852110 said:


> Sorry. Just got done eating dinner.


What's that? Last night I didn't eat til around 11


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1852034 said:


> That's what these guys don't understand. I personally make less money with this BS.
> 
> I'd like to go back to being solo, but I don't want to work that much anymore.


Cut back on accounts 
Figure what you need to make to be happy and dump the rest. Keep 1 or 2 guys and you will drop allot of stress.


----------



## banonea

Hamelfire;1852038 said:


> Maybe you could try implementing a bonus system for not breaking things?


That or fire the next person that breaks something......make a example of someone......worked for me


----------



## banonea

Hamelf ire; 1mac&3 said:


> Hmmm what to have for dinner? So many choices.


Cheddar brats and mac&cheese


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1852119 said:


> What's that? Last night I didn't eat til around 11


We are on a schedual at this house due to baby needs.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1852124 said:


> Cheddar brats and mac&cheese


Left over clam chowder and a salad


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1852122 said:


> Cut back on accounts
> Figure what you need to make to be happy and dump the rest. Keep 1 or 2 guys and you will drop allot of stress.


He talks about it all the time. Then he goes and gets more work and more guys and makes our post count rise quickly because stuff doesn't go well with it


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1852135 said:


> We are on a schedual at this house due to baby needs.


Mainly us guys that didn't have time to eat


----------



## CityGuy

Wild game on fsn at 1900.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1852123 said:


> That or fire the next person that breaks something......make a example of someone......worked for me


Problem is, the one guy I know I need to fire, works his butt off for me in the winter.

But.... It has gotten to the point where I need to have an example made.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1852136 said:


> Left over clam chowder and a salad


Sounds good.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1852137 said:


> He talks about it all the time. Then he goes and gets more work and more guys and makes our post count rise quickly because stuff doesn't go well with it


Nope, farming more work out this winter. Got rid of all the extra per time foreclosure work.

Working on getting rid of as much shoveling as possible.

If I get rid of a couple more accounts, all of the shoveling is in about a 5 mile radius.

Then I don't get anxious about dumping the one guy I need to.


----------



## SnowGuy73

...............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I've actually had accounts contact me wondering if they can take shoveling out of the bid for this year??


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1852157 said:


> I've actually had accounts contact me wondering if they can take shoveling out of the bid for this year??


Those sound like my kind of accounts!. Thumbs Up


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1852155 said:


> ...............


Great point!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh good, a Dense Fog advisory. Everything will be nice and wet again.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1852172 said:


> Those sound like my kind of accounts!. Thumbs Up


Right. It's what I'm targeting from here on out.

I've also turned down three additional bid opportunities this week. At least one I know I would have been low bid with inside information.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1852137 said:


> He talks about it all the time. Then he goes and gets more work and more guys and makes our post count rise quickly because stuff doesn't go well with it


I am no better. Wanted to only have about 30 accounts and i have 40 this year. Hard to say no when you bid it for twice what it should pay and they sign the contract


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1852148 said:


> Problem is, the one guy I know I need to fire, works his butt off for me in the winter.
> 
> But.... It has gotten to the point where I need to have an example made.


It sucks to do, but it has to be done. There is always someone looking to prove themselves, just got to find them......


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1852176 said:


> Right. It's what I'm targeting from here on out.
> 
> I've also turned down three additional bid opportunities this week. At least one I know I would have been low bid with inside information.


And people laugh at us when they hear we avoid shoveling like the plague.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1852179 said:


> I am no better. Wanted to only have about 30 accounts and i have 40 this year. Hard to say no when you bid it for twice what it should pay and they sign the contract


Yeah but we never hear you cutting back or problems with guys


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1852174 said:


> Great point!


Agreed................


----------



## CityGuy

Hey Sss what are your thoughts around thanksgivin? Weather wise.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1852148 said:


> Problem is, the one guy I know I need to fire, works his butt off for me in the winter.
> 
> But.... It has gotten to the point where I need to have an example made.


Ah yes... double edged sword...

Kinda like the crew leader I have that can't show up on time if his life depended on it, but works his tail off, does a great job, and actually has mechanical aptitude...


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1852188 said:


> Yeah but we never hear you cutting back or problems with guys


People need to vent.....
Thw reason you done hear on me having troubles with my guys is because my guy have seen me fire people even when they are needed. I don't care. If you cant step up,step off and let the next guy step in. I have fired family members because they figured because they were "family" they were safe....... i fired my own brother to prove a point, no one is so valuable to not be fired.


----------



## Polarismalibu

These long days suck


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1852192 said:


> Hey Sss what are your thoughts around thanksgivin? Weather wise.


I said days ago it will snow. Now I certainly wouldn't plan you mother in laws trip around that though. That's like a month away!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Wild should have scored there


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1852212 said:


> Wild should have scored there


And about three more times now.


----------



## TKLAWN

Norv!!!!...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You're right Jimlawn, I wish this site had an ignore option as well, one where you could put different posters on ignore.

Then you wouldn't have to read all of the answers I have.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1852195 said:


> People need to vent.....
> Thw reason you done hear on me having troubles with my guys is because my guy have seen me fire people even when they are needed. I don't care. If you cant step up,step off and let the next guy step in. I have fired family members because they figured because they were "family" they were safe....... i fired my own brother to prove a point, no one is so valuable to not be fired.


Venting is fine, but you'd think as a businessman he'd learn from a few of his mistakes....but whatever I guess


----------



## qualitycut

Order of cheese curds and a ft long Philly, way to much damn food.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1852224 said:


> You're right Jimlawn, I wish this site had an ignore option as well, one where you could put different posters on ignore.
> 
> Then you wouldn't have to read all of the answers I have.


Why? I just think you'd be able to learn from your mishaps. You've been in the biz for 20 years? Give or take


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;1852229 said:


> Why? I just think you'd be able to learn from your mishaps. You've been in the biz for 20 years? Give or take


One thing is forsure. None of us on here are genius's or we wouldn't be in the snow business.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1852201 said:


> I said days ago it will snow. Now I certainly wouldn't plan you mother in laws trip around that though. That's like a month away!


Gotcha. Missed that along the way somewhere.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1852201 said:


> I said days ago it will snow. Now I certainly wouldn't plan you mother in laws trip around that though. That's like a month away!


Its pretty much given that it'll snow. Its when is the real question


----------



## TKLAWN

Omaha! 43. Omaha!


----------



## banonea

TKLAWN;1852231 said:


> One thing is forsure. None of us on here of genius's or we wouldn't be in the snow business.


Sooooooo true


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1852226 said:


> Order of cheese curds and a ft long Philly, way to much damn food.


Where at????????


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1852224 said:


> You're right Jimlawn, I wish this site had an ignore option as well, one where you could put different posters on ignore.
> 
> Then you wouldn't have to read all of the answers I have.


I like your posts Lwnmwr.

The only difference between the way you operate and most of us is that you share more on here than most do. While I don't find joy in reading other people's problem of the day it is an interesting read.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;1852231 said:


> One thing is forsure. None of us on here are genius's or we wouldn't be in the snow business.


But we're not that dumb either. If not we wouldn't have the nice things we have and do what we do with free time


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1852240 said:


> I like your posts Lwnmwr.
> 
> The only difference between the way you operate and most of us is that you share more on here than most do. While I don't find joy in reading other people's problem of the day it is an interesting read.


I don't have a problem with his posts, but it seems like its a cable channel. Reruns


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1852233 said:


> Its pretty much given that it'll snow. Its when is the real question


Um.....His question was time specific and that what I was referring to.


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1852231 said:


> One thing is forsure. None of us on here are genius's or we wouldn't be in the snow business.


Or we will be really rich.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1852243 said:


> I don't have a problem with his posts, but it seems like its a cable channel. Reruns


Have you read what snowguy and hamel post in the morning. :laughing: Those posts went into syndication 6 months ago.


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;1852243 said:


> I don't have a problem with his posts, but it seems like its a cable channel. Reruns


Best thing about reruns....... You can always turn the channel.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1852245 said:


> Um.....His question was time specific and that what I was referring to.


It could snow a few days before a few after. It could snow right on thanksgiving. But enough to plow? Or even stick? I guess is how I should have worded it


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1852248 said:


> Have you read what snowguy and hamel post in the morning. :laughing: Those posts went into syndication 6 months ago.


They should be cancelled.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1852248 said:


> Have you read what snowguy and hamel post in the morning. :laughing: Those posts went into syndication 6 months ago.


Not really. I skim through it


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;1852249 said:


> Best thing about reruns....... You can always turn the channel.


To what? Lawn site? Yeah right


----------



## qualitycut

http://www.buzzfeed.com/ryanhatesthis/less-bread-means-more-meat?bffb&s=mobile


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1852251 said:


> They should be cancelled.


I hear ya. Something tells me I'm going to read DEW reports in January.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1852256 said:


> http://www.buzzfeed.com/ryanhatesthis/less-bread-means-more-meat?bffb&s=mobile


I like it!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1852256 said:


> http://www.buzzfeed.com/ryanhatesthis/less-bread-means-more-meat?bffb&s=mobile


How are the Koreans getting grill marks on the edges of the burger?

BTW: Rehab addict is new.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1852257 said:


> I hear ya. Something tells me I'm going to read DEW reports in January.


DEW reports?


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1852250 said:


> It could snow a few days before a few after. It could snow right on thanksgiving. But enough to plow? Or even stick? I guess is how I should have worded it


I agree, way to early to know what will happen if anything. Not even worth discussing at this point.


----------



## IDST

Just got in a fight with the wife over a toolbox to keep my chains locked up on the trailer. Told her $250 toolbox or we can buy $400 worth of new chains soon. I'm sick of loading them up in the truck everynight. Nice in quite to watch the game though.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jagext;1852263 said:


> Just got in a fight with the wife over a toolbox to keep my chains locked up on the trailer. Told her $250 toolbox or we can buy $400 worth of new chains soon. I'm sick of loading them up in the truck everynight. Nice in quite to watch the game though.


I don't understand how that should be a fight.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1852256 said:


> http://www.buzzfeed.com/ryanhatesthis/less-bread-means-more-meat?bffb&s=mobile


Looks gross.......


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1852261 said:


> DEW reports?


I was kidding but was referring to Snowguys daily dew report all summer.


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1852256 said:


> http://www.buzzfeed.com/ryanhatesthis/less-bread-means-more-meat?bffb&s=mobile


Double down...


----------



## CityGuy

Goalllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## IDST

Goal!!!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ebola in new York


----------



## qualitycut

jagext;1852263 said:


> Just got in a fight with the wife over a toolbox to keep my chains locked up on the trailer. Told her $250 toolbox or we can buy $400 worth of new chains soon. I'm sick of loading them up in the truck everynight. Nice in quite to watch the game though.


Better idea, just buy it and dont tell her. Your company right?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1852266 said:


> I was kidding but was referring to Snowguys daily dew report all summer.


Oh, sorry....


----------



## TKLAWN

jagext;1852263 said:


> Just got in a fight with the wife over a toolbox to keep my chains locked up on the trailer. Told her $250 toolbox or we can buy $400 worth of new chains soon. I'm sick of loading them up in the truck everynight. Nice in quite to watch the game though.


Explain it as a $400 coach purse and she might have a different perspective.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1852224 said:


> You're right Jimlawn, I wish this site had an ignore option as well, one where you could put different posters on ignore.
> 
> Then you wouldn't have to read all of the answers I have.


There is an ignore feature but it kind of sucks. You can still see that the person made a post so what's the point?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

jagext;1852263 said:


> Just got in a fight with the wife over a toolbox to keep my chains locked up on the trailer. Told her $250 toolbox or we can buy $400 worth of new chains soon. I'm sick of loading them up in the truck everynight. Nice in quite to watch the game though.


Mine got pissy that I need a new fuel tank on the dump. Told the helper to be here to rip it out in the am


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1852273 said:


> Oh, sorry....


I find them useful.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1852260 said:


> How are the Koreans getting grill marks on the edges of the burger?
> 
> BTW: Rehab addict is new.


Was watching the st paul one and the tile guy doing the shower looked like the one who works for the same contractor i do, seen him at a job today and confirmed it was him.


----------



## qualitycut

I must be lucky, i show up with a new truck, trailer and all she says is looks nice. Same with the skid.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1852273 said:


> Oh, sorry....


Please tell me you're one of the few people on here that can take a joke.


----------



## Greenery

SSS Inc.;1852240 said:


> I like your posts Lwnmwr.
> 
> The only difference between the way you operate and most of us is that you share more on here than most do. While I don't find joy in reading other people's problem of the day it is an interesting read.


I agree.

56°
55°


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1852272 said:


> Better idea, just buy it and dont tell her. Your company right?


I like this idea.



TKLAWN;1852275 said:


> Explain it as a $400 coach purse and she might have a different perspective.


x2

I can't tell you how many times I had to explain things to my wife early on in our marriage. "Yes, this may cost $1000 but I'll get a return on it 15x that amount. Your $1000 handbag will never generate one dollar of revenue." Those conversations stopped about 5 years ago.


----------



## Greenery

SnowGuy73;1852273 said:


> Oh, sorry....


I appreciated them.

He's just a Richard.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Goal!!!!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Goallllllllllll


----------



## IDST

Goal!!!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1852282 said:


> Please tell me you're one of the few people on here that can take a joke.


I can..........


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1852281 said:


> I must be lucky, i show up with a new truck, trailer and all she says is looks nice. Same with the skid.


Me too. My wife doesn't care a bit. She never questioned one thing when I added on to our house either.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1852282 said:


> Please tell me you're one of the few people on here that can take a joke.


Oh he can take and make a joke


----------



## snowman55

As CEO of this company I will not justify every expenditure I make in an effort to increase productivity and profit to a minority share holder who recieves dividends.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1852281 said:


> I must be lucky, i show up with a new truck, trailer and all she says is looks nice. Same with the skid.


Same thing here. As long as she gets what she wants, she don't care


----------



## TKLAWN

snowman55;1852294 said:


> as ceo of this company i will not justify every expenditure i make in an effort to increase productivity and profit to a minority share holder who recieves dividends.


brilliant!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1852293 said:


> Oh he can take and make a joke


Ya, but only with certain people.


----------



## Camden

snowman55;1852294 said:


> As CEO of this company I will not justify every expenditure I make in an effort to increase productivity and profit to a minority share holder who recieves dividends.


What's this in reference to?


----------



## SSS Inc.

snowman55;1852294 said:


> As CEO of this company I will not justify every expenditure I make in an effort to increase productivity and profit to a minority share holder who recieves dividends.


100% Agree.

On another note I'll give ya $450 for that door.


----------



## banonea

snowman55;1852294 said:


> As CEO of this company I will not justify every expenditure I make in an effort to increase productivity and profit to a minority share holder who recieves dividends.


I got to use that one.......


----------



## IDST

Sad part is she doesn't spend any money on herself.. then I have to listen to that argument "i have to wear my jacket at work cause I don't have a nice long sleeve shirt" Bull$#!. She has two closets worth of clothes.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1852271 said:


> Ebola in new York


See its not over. How he get I wonder?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1852271 said:


> Ebola in new York


Was that confirmed? As of 600 news they were waiting on test


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1852305 said:


> Was that confirmed? As of 600 news they were waiting on test


According to fox news.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1852303 said:


> See its not over. How he get I wonder?


Not sure....

Lame!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Here you go.

http://www.myfoxtwincities.com/stor...bola-patients-in-guinea-tests-positive-in-nyc


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;1852303 said:


> See its not over. How he get I wonder?


soundd like a Dr who visited Africa


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1852309 said:


> Here you go.
> 
> http://www.myfoxtwincities.com/stor...bola-patients-in-guinea-tests-positive-in-nyc


Doctor that came home from that Ebola invested cafe hole!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1852276 said:


> There is an ignore feature but it kind of sucks. You can still see that the person made a post so what's the point?


Hahahahajaa


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1852303 said:


> See its not over. How he get I wonder?


Something to do with doctors without borders.v


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1852310 said:


> soundd like a Dr who visited Africa


This........


----------



## Drakeslayer

SnowGuy73;1852309 said:


> Here you go.
> 
> http://www.myfoxtwincities.com/stor...bola-patients-in-guinea-tests-positive-in-nyc


Finally a cafeing link that worksThumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1852311 said:


> Doctor that came home from that Ebola invested cafe hole!


Why our government would not isolate him is beyond me.


----------



## unit28

But dividends are usually raised upon profit increases. Stakeholders take top of the margine


----------



## qualitycut

That truck that got flagged last night is back up for 22k now lol


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1852316 said:


> Finally a cafeing link that worksThumbs Up


Haha.

Not my fault.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1852317 said:


> Why our government would not isolate him is beyond me.


Because that would make sense.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1852319 said:


> That truck that got flagged last night is back up for 22k now lol


After you said it got flagged he still had three other adds going for it. He dropped his price quick.


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1852091 said:


> The state fair is only 9 months away.


Summer time thoughts....I like it!  Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

Nicole Curtis is rolling out some sod!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1852326 said:


> Nicole Curtis is rolling out some sod!


The guy i talked to today said her job sites are a cluster cafe


----------



## qualitycut

Score, gf must have bought drumsticks at the store today


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1852310 said:


> soundd like a Dr who visited Africa


What's new there. Send his jazz back there


----------



## Doughboy12

Mine told me to go get a plow on the truck. She was tired of me plowing with the 4-wheeler and waiting for me to get hit at the end drive. Last year a car rolled over on its roof and landed on the walk I had just plowed two minutes earlier. Cops come, breathalyzer, flip the car back over, guy drives it away...pieces in the yard in the spring... Go figure, Super Bowl night.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1852317 said:


> Why our government would not isolate him is beyond me.


Because its not contagious


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1852326 said:


> Nicole Curtis is rolling out some sod!


She looked absolutely fantastic sitting on that patio furniture. Wowza!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1852330 said:


> Score, gf must have bought drumsticks at the store today


#Winning. Those are the best. Hopefully its a Costco sized box.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Doughboy12;1852333 said:


> Mine told me to go get a plow on the truck. She was tired of me plowing with the 4-wheeler and waiting for me to get hit at the end drive. Last year a car rolled over on its roof and landed on the walk I had just plowed two minutes earlier. Cops come, breathalyzer, flip the car back over, guy drives it away...pieces in the yard in the spring... Go figure, Super Bowl night.


Welcome doughboy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1852333 said:


> Mine told me to go get a plow on the truck. She was tired of me plowing with the 4-wheeler and waiting for me to get hit at the end drive. Last year a car rolled over on its roof and landed on the walk I had just plowed two minutes earlier. Cops come, breathalyzer, flip the car back over, guy drives it away...pieces in the yard in the spring... Go figure, Super Bowl night.


This is a guy that makes his posts count!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1852335 said:


> She looked absolutely fantastic sitting on that patio furniture. Wowza!


Yeah she did. Who would have thought someone could make that old vinyl furniture look so good.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1852330 said:


> Score, gf must have bought drumsticks at the store today


oh that reminds me I have some!


----------



## snowman55

Boys did it we move on to championship game on Sunday they get to play on the high school field. Make sure it looks good lwmn


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1852337 said:


> Welcome doughboy.


X2


LwnmwrMan22;1852338 said:


> This is a guy that makes his posts count!!!


Bout time someone does. 


Doughboy12;1852333 said:


> Mine told me to go get a plow on the truck. She was tired of me plowing with the 4-wheeler and waiting for me to get hit at the end drive. Last year a car rolled over on its roof and landed on the walk I had just plowed two minutes earlier. Cops come, breathalyzer, flip the car back over, guy drives it away...pieces in the yard in the spring... Go figure, Super Bowl night.


My kind of woman. That's some scary stuff btw.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1852341 said:


> oh that reminds me I have some!


I have the choice between a Pumpkin pie or Brownies or both. (Wife is on vacation this week).


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1852281 said:


> I must be lucky, i show up with a new truck, trailer and all she says is looks nice. Same with the skid.


Me too. I purchase what I want and get no flack from anyone.

Not having a gf/wife >


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1852338 said:


> This is a guy that makes his posts count!!!


Oops.. Too much information? xysport


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1852347 said:


> I have the choice between a Pumpkin pie or Brownies or both. (Wife is on vacation this week).


Both always Both!!Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1852347 said:


> I have the choice between a Pumpkin pie or Brownies or both. (Wife is on vacation this week).


Pumpkin pie with cool whip and brownies heated with some vanilla bean ice cream


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1852347 said:


> I have the choice between a Pumpkin pie or Brownies or both. (Wife is on vacation this week).


I have homemade pumpkin bars


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hi Jim......


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1852357 said:


> I have homemade pumpkin bars


Those sound really good right now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1852354 said:


> Pumpkin pie with cool whip and brownies heated with some vanilla bean ice cream


Pie with cool whip has already happened. Giving it about ten mutes before I tackle the brownies. 


jimslawnsnow;1852357 said:


> I have homemade pumpkin bars


I love pumpkin bars. My mom sent some over last weekend.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1852354 said:


> Pumpkin pie with cool whip and brownies heated with some vanilla bean ice cream


I will have to try that. Usually use straight vanilla but the bean sounds better.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1852359 said:


> Hi Jim......


Umm OK......


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1852359 said:


> Hi Jim......


Have you been drinking?


----------



## Green Grass

Doughboy12;1852350 said:


> Oops.. Too much information? xysport


Nope never!!


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;1852350 said:


> Oops.. Too much information? xysport


Nope! Welcome aboard 

And I see that you're from Lakeville. For a few minutes this past March Lakeville North was my favorite high school in the state when they beat Hopkins for the state basketball title.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1852240 said:


> I like your posts Lwnmwr.
> 
> The only difference between the way you operate and most of us is that you share more on here than most do. While I don't find joy in reading other people's problem of the day it is an interesting read.


Amen... My guys do plenty of stupid cafe I don't share here... even I do some real stupid cafe...


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;1852368 said:


> Have you been drinking?


His dinner!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1852368 said:


> Have you been drinking?


He said he was having a liquid dinner.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1852366 said:


> Umm OK......


Never mind.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1852376 said:


> He said he was having a liquid dinner.


I forgot about the pork chop in a can


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1852372 said:


> Nope! Welcome aboard
> 
> And I see that you're from Lakeville. For a few minutes this past March Lakeville North was my favorite high school in the state when they beat Hopkins for the state basketball title.


That seems like forever ago now. I've never liked Lakeville more than that night.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1852376 said:


> He said he was having a liquid dinner.


This.......


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;1852374 said:


> Amen... My guys do plenty of stupid cafe I don't share here... *even I do some real stupid cafe*...


I can TOTALLY relate to this. When I'm in a hurry bad things always seem to happen.


----------



## CityGuy

Dropping the big news on the in laws on sunday and mom just confirmed with the wife she will be here. They all think it's a suprise birthday party for me. The best part is none of them have any clue what the party is really for.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1852392 said:


> Dropping the big news on the in laws on sunday and mom just confirmed with the wife she will be here. They all think it's a suprise birthday party for me. The best part is none of them have any clue what the party is really for.


Did you buy a cake?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1852395 said:


> Did you buy a cake?


I like cake......


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1852397 said:


> I like cake......


I think you like all food.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1852256 said:


> http://www.buzzfeed.com/ryanhatesthis/less-bread-means-more-meat?bffb&s=mobile


Looks cafe-ing disgusting!



Polarismalibu;1852264 said:


> I don't understand how that should be a fight.


You aren't cafe-ing married, are you?



qualitycut;1852281 said:


> I must be lucky, i show up with a new truck, trailer and all she says is looks nice. Same with the skid.


Cafe-ing Lucky!



snowman55;1852294 said:


> As CEO of this company I will not justify every expenditure I make in an effort to increase productivity and profit to a minority share holder who recieves dividends.


That's cafe-ing brilliant!!



SnowGuy73;1852309 said:


> Here you go.
> 
> http://www.myfoxtwincities.com/stor...bola-patients-in-guinea-tests-positive-in-nyc


Why wasn't this cafe-ing idiot quarantined????



qualitycut;1852328 said:


> The guy i talked to today said her job sites are a cluster cafe


Totally cafe-ing believable... #1: Her #2 Construction #3 TV



Camden;1852372 said:


> Nope! Welcome aboard
> 
> And I see that you're from Lakeville. For a few minutes this past March Lakeville North was my favorite high school in the state when they beat Hopkins for the state basketball title.


Was that when that cafe-ing A-hole held the ball forever?


----------



## banonea

Camden;1852390 said:


> I can TOTALLY relate to this. When I'm in a hurry bad things always seem to happen.


Same here but somehow pictures get taken and they end up here or Facebook. .....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1852400 said:


> I think you like all food.


Nope......


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1852392 said:


> Dropping the big news on the in laws on sunday and mom just confirmed with the wife she will be here. They all think it's a suprise birthday party for me. The best part is none of them have any clue what the party is really for.


Nice... we made pink and blue cookies or something... my sister in-law didn't get it for about 10 minutes...


----------



## Drakeslayer

This was $430 buckaroos to fix. at least the guy called me right away and said what happened. Ran into it with the bobcat.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1852395 said:


> Did you buy a cake?


Mother in law is bringing a birthday cake I guess. I "don't" know about the suprise party for me that isn't happening.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1852401 said:


> Looks cafe-ing disgusting!
> 
> You aren't cafe-ing married, are you?
> 
> Cafe-ing Lucky!
> 
> That's cafe-ing brilliant!!
> 
> Why wasn't this cafe-ing idiot quarantined????
> 
> Totally cafe-ing believable... #1: Her #2 Construction #3 TV
> 
> Was that when that cafe-ing A-hole held the ball forever?


Holy cafeing that a lot of cafeing


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1852400 said:


> I think you like all food.


True..............


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1852401 said:


> Looks cafe-ing disgusting!
> 
> You aren't cafe-ing married, are you?
> 
> Cafe-ing Lucky!
> 
> That's cafe-ing brilliant!!
> 
> Why wasn't this cafe-ing idiot quarantined????
> 
> Totally cafe-ing believable... #1: Her #2 Construction #3 TV
> 
> Was that when that cafe-ing A-hole held the ball forever?


Not sure.

That was Shakopee/Hopkins.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1852405 said:


> Nice... we made pink and blue cookies or something... my sister in-law didn't get it for about 10 minutes...


Wife cross stiched some grand parents thing with a teddy bear a few months back when we were but werent pregnant.

Long story that I care not to share.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1852408 said:


> Mother in law is bringing a birthday cake I guess. I "don't" know about the suprise party for me that isn't happening.


Sounds like a blast...

I didn't get an invite.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1852408 said:


> Mother in law is bringing a birthday cake I guess. I "don't" know about the suprise party for me that isn't happening.


What we don't get invited to your birthday party!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1852414 said:


> Wife cross stiched some grand parents thing with a teddy bear a few months back when we were but werent pregnant.
> 
> Long story that I care not to share.


It happens... no worries


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;1852407 said:


> This was $430 buckaroos to fix. at least the guy called me right away and said what happened. Ran into it with the bobcat.


That's what pisses me off the most. No one tells me anything is broke, then I go out when I have time that night, or the next morning, and find stuff broke.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1852415 said:


> Sounds like a blast...
> 
> I didn't get an invite.


Family first

Fire family party this spring with beer and bonfire


----------



## SnowGuy73

Its dark out.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1852417 said:


> What we don't get invited to your birthday party!


You can give me my gift on saturday night at the dinner.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1852414 said:


> Wife cross stiched some grand parents thing with a teddy bear a few months back when we were but werent pregnant.
> 
> Long story that I care not to share.


I am guessing I have a similar story.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1852420 said:


> Family first
> 
> Fire family party this spring with beer and bonfire


What about plow family?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1852422 said:


> You can give me my gift on saturday night at the dinner.


I didn't get invited to dinner.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1852412 said:


> Not sure.
> 
> That was Shakopee/Hopkins.


Correct. He couldn't do that crap the next game though......because they were getting beat.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1852421 said:


> Its dark out.


Well it is night time and the sun is on the other side of the earth at this time. :waving:


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1852420 said:


> Family first
> 
> Fire family party this spring with beer and bonfire


Arn't we all brothers!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1852426 said:


> I didn't get invited to dinner.


Here you go since Green didn't invite you

We're back! Full swing into planning. Mark your calendars for Saturday, Oct. 25, 2014 for the Firehouse Fun Night and Spaghetti Dinner presented by Waverly Fire and Rescue and Waverly Boosters.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1852427 said:


> Correct. He couldn't do that crap the next game though......because they were getting beat.


And Shakopee did nothing to get the ball from him either.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1852429 said:


> Arn't we all brothers!


I will rephrase.

Blood family first, then my fire family


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1852426 said:


> I didn't get invited to dinner.


dinner at Waverly fire station. it will only cost you a small entrance fee.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1852428 said:


> Well it is night time and the sun is on the other side of the earth at this time. :waving:


Just trying to stay on subject, for the overly serious ones.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1852432 said:


> Here you go since Green didn't invite you
> 
> We're back! Full swing into planning. Mark your calendars for Saturday, Oct. 25, 2014 for the Firehouse Fun Night and Spaghetti Dinner presented by Waverly Fire and Rescue and Waverly Boosters.


Hey he sees my facebook


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1852432 said:


> Here you go since Green didn't invite you
> 
> We're back! Full swing into planning. Mark your calendars for Saturday, Oct. 25, 2014 for the Firehouse Fun Night and Spaghetti Dinner presented by Waverly Fire and Rescue and Waverly Boosters.


I will be drunk by noon!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1852438 said:


> Hey he sees my facebook


Yes, we talk and text more than people know.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1852439 said:


> I will be drunk by noon!


we serve beer


----------



## TKLAWN

Camden;1852390 said:


> I can TOTALLY relate to this. When I'm in a hurry bad things always seem to happen.


Yup. Today right after I got done telling the guys to be easy with the bagger I backed right into the other mower. Mother cafeer!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1852443 said:


> we serve beer


I'd come, I need a ride.

Hamel, pick me up?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1852442 said:


> Yes, we talk and text more than people know.


Shhh don't let the secret out!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1852423 said:


> I am guessing I have a similar story.


I can't remember but maybe we talked about it?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1852446 said:


> Shhh don't let the secret out!


Sorry......


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1852424 said:


> What about plow family?


Your fire family. You know that.


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1852444 said:


> Yup. Today right after I got done telling the guys to be easy with the bagger I backed right into the other mower. Mother cafeer!


Lead by example!!


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1852447 said:


> I can't remember but maybe we talked about it?


nope just and educated guess


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1852445 said:


> I'd come, I need a ride.
> 
> Hamel, pick me up?


Umm thought it was your turn to drive? Plus you almost have to drive by my house to get there.


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;1852451 said:


> Lead by example!!


New policy, whoever breaks it fixes it.

think it will work?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1852450 said:


> Your fire family. You know that.


I meant these other guys.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1852455 said:


> New policy, whoever breaks it fixes it.
> 
> think it will work?


Yea if you break it


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1852444 said:


> Yup. Today right after I got done telling the guys to be easy with the bagger I backed right into the other mower. Mother cafeer!


That sucks but cafe happens.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1852456 said:


> I meant these other guys.


Dutch rudder?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1852454 said:


> Umm thought it was your turn to drive? Plus you almost have to drive by my house to get there.


I have a Halloween party to help set up and then attend. Therefore, drunk by noon.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1852459 said:


> Dutch rudder?


Please define.


----------



## Doughboy12

I have a non weather question for you guys but you never leave the weather page...


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1852456 said:


> I meant these other guys.


Invites will go out when I pick a date and that will be based on weather.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Doughboy12;1852462 said:


> I have a non weather question for you guys but you never leave the weather page...


Shoot.....


----------



## Drakeslayer

TKLAWN;1852455 said:


> New policy, whoever breaks it fixes it.
> 
> think it will work?


Still the parts to pay for and they will argue they should be punched in. Just my experience with this.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1852463 said:


> Invites will go out when I pick a date and that will be based on weather.


Why? You have a garage.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1852461 said:


> Please define.


http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Dutch Rudder

it's cool though


----------



## Green Grass

Doughboy12;1852462 said:


> I have a non weather question for you guys but you never leave the weather page...


ask away! .......


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;1852462 said:


> I have a non weather question for you guys but you never leave the weather page...


LOL - This thread is a catch-all so don't worry about it. What's your question?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1852466 said:


> Still the parts to pay for and they will argue they should be punched in. Just my experience with this.


Sounds about right.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1852462 said:


> I have a non weather question for you guys but you never leave the weather page...


What's the question. And there are other pages to look at?


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1852468 said:


> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Dutch Rudder
> 
> it's cool though


Lol

Lol

Lol

Lol

Lol

Lol
Lol
Lol

Lolllolljljhycudjfuddjdkdkfifi


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1852467 said:


> Why? You have a garage.


Just make a larger fire DUH!!!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1852475 said:


> Just make a larger fire DUH!!!!!!!


Garage fire, ok!


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1852472 said:


> What's the question. And there are other pages to look at?


first time I have heard of this.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1852472 said:


> What's the question. And there are other pages to look at?


Sounds like a ruse.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1852477 said:


> Garage fire, ok!


When? Green and I are good at lighting things on fire


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1852478 said:


> first time I have heard of this.





SnowGuy73;1852480 said:


> Sounds like a ruse.


Undoubtedly its a scam. Probably a bunch of pop up adds and no way out.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1852468 said:


> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Dutch Rudder
> 
> it's cool though


hmmm. I did just put some working hands lotion stuff on.


----------



## CityGuy

Wild win it 2-0


----------



## Doughboy12

I am getting a Western MVP Plus and have a quote for cash and carry from Aspen Equipment that they won't budge on... $5400 for everything. Is that a good price? I know the quote I had last year from out of state was better with shipping but I can't find the site again.


----------



## SSS Inc.

*Three Shut OUTS!!!!!*


----------



## Doughboy12

Wild WIN......


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1852483 said:


> Undoubtedly its a scam. Probably a bunch of pop up adds and no way out.


Now I'm worried.

What do we do?


----------



## Green Grass

Doughboy12;1852486 said:


> I am getting a Western MVP Plus and have a quote for cash and carry from Aspen Equipment that they won't budge on... $5400 for everything. Is that a good price? I know the quote I had last year from out of state was better with shipping but I can't find the site again.


http://www.equipmentspecialistsinc.com/cms-display/snowice.html


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1852486 said:


> I am getting a Western MVP Plus and have a quote for cash and carry from Aspen Equipment that they won't budge on... $5400 for everything. Is that a good price? I know the quote I had last year from out of state was better with shipping but I can't find the site again.


Wrong thread. Weather only!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1852487 said:


> *Three Shut OUTS!!!!!*


Borg!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Doughboy12;1852486 said:


> I am getting a Western MVP Plus and have a quote for cash and carry from Aspen Equipment that they won't budge on... $5400 for everything. Is that a good price? I know the quote I had last year from out of state was better with shipping but I can't find the site again.


Take that to the western thread!!!

Jesus!


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1852494 said:


> Wrong thread. Weather only!


Don't be a Richard Richard!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1852495 said:


> Borg!!!!!!!!!!!!


I meant....

Norv!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1852492 said:


> Now I'm worried.
> 
> What do we do?


I'll go check it out. Its safe here.....don't move I'll be right back.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1852401 said:


> You aren't cafe-ing married, are you?


Practically it's been 4 years loving together just without the label. I got yelled at for buying my sled but never anything work related.

That's what I was getting at was it's for work it should to be a problem.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1852486 said:


> I am getting a Western MVP Plus and have a quote for cash and carry from Aspen Equipment that they won't budge on... $5400 for everything. Is that a good price? I know the quote I had last year from out of state was better with shipping but I can't find the site again.


Central parts have them listed for 7k


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;1852486 said:


> I am getting a Western MVP Plus and have a quote for cash and carry from Aspen Equipment that they won't budge on... $5400 for everything. Is that a good price? I know the quote I had last year from out of state was better with shipping but I can't find the site again.


Try Esi Truck out of Virginia. Best prices on plows I've come across. Ask for Jim.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1852501 said:


> Practically it's been 4 years loving together just without the label. I got yelled at for buying my sled but never anything work related.
> 
> That's what I was getting at was it's for work it should to be a problem.


4 years loving? Cute!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;1852462 said:


> I have a non weather question for you guys but you never leave the weather page...


We hardly ever talk weather here... Go ahead, we'll help out!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1852444 said:


> Yup. Today right after I got done telling the guys to be easy with the bagger I backed right into the other mower. Mother cafeer!


This is a reason I'm trying to stay out of the field. I can't screw up after I ***** them out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1852500 said:


> I'll go check it out. Its safe here.....don't move I'll be right back.


Be careful, I love you.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1852505 said:


> 4 years loving? Cute!!!!!!!!!!!


I think I threw up a little.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1852501 said:


> Practically it's been 4 years loving together.


Oh that's soooooo cute! I see what you did there.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1852508 said:


> Be careful, I love you.


And I get your sterling if you don't return.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1852508 said:


> Be careful, I love you.


We will Miss him!! Hopefully he doesn't get captured again!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1852505 said:


> 4 years loving? Cute!!!!!!!!!!!


You beat me to it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1852505 said:


> 4 years loving? Cute!!!!!!!!!!!


Hahahahah.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;1852486 said:


> I am getting a Western MVP Plus and have a quote for cash and carry from Aspen Equipment that they won't budge on... $5400 for everything. Is that a good price? I know the quote I had last year from out of state was better with shipping but I can't find the site again.


Seems like a good deal to me


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1852504 said:


> Try Esi Truck out of Virginia. Best prices on plows I've come across. Ask for Jim.


This....

I think it's the link Green Grass posted about the top of this page.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1852517 said:


> This....
> 
> I think it's the link Green Grass posted about the top of this page.


You are correct sir!

http://www.equipmentspecialistsinc.com/cms-display/snowice.html


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1852516 said:


> Seems like a good deal to me


Agreed, but what do I know..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Less snow, but more sleet now for Halloween.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I just got back. Here is what i found out. Some guy is spending way too much money fixing up a piece of junk truck. Another "page" as they call it a plow jockey is trying to figure out why he got beat on a Walgreens bid where he was $900 per time. A bunch of people cried fowl and blamed the lowballers. Not sure where these Lowballers live but they seem scary and they must be on every job because everyone was complaining. Some guy that looks like a lady I watch cook on tv posts quite a few one liners. He talks about his monthly contracts a lot. Must be a woman thing.....not sure. 

I think I'm back here for good.


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;1852504 said:


> Try Esi Truck out of Virginia. Best prices on plows I've come across. Ask for Jim.


Thanks, I will give them a call... But I don't get up that way much.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1852522 said:


> I just got back. Here is what i found out. Some guy is spending way too much money fixing up a piece of junk truck. Another "page" as they call it a plow jockey is trying to figure out why he got beat on a Walgreens bid where he was $900 per time. A bunch of people cried fowl and blamed the lowballers. Not sure where these Lowballers live but they seem scary and they must be on every job because everyone was complaining. Some guy that looks like a lady I watch cook on tv posts quite a few one liners. He talks about his monthly contracts a lot. Must be a woman thing.....not sure.
> 
> I think I'm back here for good.


So...... Everything we have in here spread out in many threads out there?


----------



## Green Grass

Doughboy12;1852523 said:


> Thanks, I will give them a call... But I don't get up that way much.


They will Ship it right to you with the mount and wiring you need for your truck. they are usually cheaper then anyone else.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1852524 said:


> So...... Everything we have in here spread out in many threads out there?


Sounds like they have a whole website devoted to our thread.

90271


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;1852523 said:


> Thanks, I will give them a call... But I don't get up that way much.


Ya, they're out of Manassas Virginia, not Virginia Minnesota. They can ship you a plow cheaper than you can get one locally. You wouldn't think it's true but it is.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1852522 said:


> I just got back. Here is what i found out. Some guy is spending way too much money fixing up a piece of junk truck. Another "page" as they call it a plow jockey is trying to figure out why he got beat on a Walgreens bid where he was $900 per time. A bunch of people cried fowl and blamed the lowballers. Not sure where these Lowballers live but they seem scary and they must be on every job because everyone was complaining. Some guy that looks like a lady I watch cook on tv posts quite a few one liners. He talks about his monthly contracts a lot. Must be a woman thing.....not sure.
> 
> I think I'm back here for good.


$900 a time, ha!


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1852522 said:


> I just got back. Here is what i found out. Some guy is spending way too much money fixing up a piece of junk truck. Another "page" as they call it a plow jockey is trying to figure out why he got beat on a Walgreens bid where he was $900 per time. A bunch of people cried fowl and blamed the lowballers. Not sure where these Lowballers live but they seem scary and they must be on every job because everyone was complaining. Some guy that looks like a lady I watch cook on tv posts quite a few one liners. He talks about his monthly contracts a lot. Must be a woman thing.....not sure.
> I think I'm back here for good.


You're referring to Grandview and he's a great guy. Funny as heck.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1852526 said:


> Sounds like they have a whole website devoted to our thread.
> 
> 90271


271 posts a day.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1852523 said:


> Thanks, I will give them a call... But I don't get up that way much.


It's Virginia the state, not Northern MN.

But yeah, if you're okay building your own plow (takes about 10 hours if you're only somewhat mechanical) you can save about $1500-$2,000.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1852530 said:


> You're referring to Grandview and he's a great guy. Funny as heck.


Why yes, yes I am.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1852529 said:


> $900 a time, ha!


I think I might be the lowballer


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1852522 said:


> I just got back. Here is what i found out. Some guy is spending way too much money fixing up a piece of junk truck. Another "page" as they call it a plow jockey is trying to figure out why he got beat on a Walgreens bid where he was $900 per time. A bunch of people cried fowl and blamed the lowballers. Not sure where these Lowballers live but they seem scary and they must be on every job because everyone was complaining. Some guy that looks like a lady I watch cook on tv posts quite a few one liners. He talks about his monthly contracts a lot. Must be a woman thing.....not sure.
> 
> I think I'm back here for good.


Like the said earlier. Change the channel to what?


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1852533 said:


> It's Virginia the state, not Northern MN.
> 
> But yeah, if you're okay building your own plow (takes about 10 hours if you're only somewhat mechanical) you can save about $1500-$2,000.


10 hours  yeah I guess that is about right for your first one.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1852505 said:


> 4 years loving? Cute!!!!!!!!!!!


You know what a meant. Go to bed


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1852535 said:


> I think I might be the lowballer


So many bull cafers on this site so little time.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1852535 said:


> I think I might be the lowballer


Me too. Speaking of lowballers I laugh every time I read it. Every guy that gets beat says its a lowballer as if every bid they send out is the best possible if you want to do it right. I just find it funny.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1852486 said:


> I am getting a Western MVP Plus and have a quote for cash and carry from Aspen Equipment that they won't budge on... $5400 for everything. Is that a good price? I know the quote I had last year from out of state was better with shipping but I can't find the site again.


Countrysides was just under $5600 of a stainless mvp3 cash and carry


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone want to plow the I-494 walking trail from Pilot Knob to E. American Blvd? It's up for bid.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

DNR office in Eveleth is up for bid as well. 

I would bid it, but I'm tired of hearing JimLawn complain.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1852543 said:


> Anyone want to plow the I-494 walking trail from Pilot Knob to E. American Blvd? It's up for bid.


That's near my territory. But I'll pass.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1852542 said:


> Countrysides was just under $5600 of a stainless mvp3 cash and carry


My quote is a 8.5 steel plus.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1852544 said:


> DNR office in Eveleth is up for bid as well.
> 
> I would bid it, but I'm tired of hearing JimLawn complain.


I don't complain about your bids. Just when you get to much work then complain daily about to much to do or guys doing dumb things

EDIT: I shouldn't say complain. I make conversations


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;1852527 said:


> Ya, they're out of Manassas Virginia, not Virginia Minnesota. They can ship you a plow cheaper than you can get one locally. You wouldn't think it's true but it is.


I realized that after I posted. I wonder if Aspen would match?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Doughboy12;1852549 said:


> I realized that after I posted. I wonder if Aspen would match?


Nope. Aspen doesn't need to match to sell.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1852522 said:


> I just got back. Here is what i found out. Some guy is spending way too much money fixing up a piece of junk truck. Another "page" as they call it a plow jockey is trying to figure out why he got beat on a Walgreens bid where he was $900 per time. A bunch of people cried fowl and blamed the lowballers. Not sure where these Lowballers live but they seem scary and they must be on every job because everyone was complaining. *Some guy that looks like a lady I watch cook on tv posts quite a few one liners. He talks about his monthly contracts a lot. Must be a woman thing.....not sure.*
> 
> I think I'm back here for good.


:laughing:


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1852546 said:


> My quote is a 8.5 steel plus.


Check with countryside in Anoka. It was for a 9.6 Mbps stainless. Big difference for a $200 price difference


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;1852551 said:


> Nope. Aspen doesn't need to match to sell.


That was the feeling I got when I was there.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1852527 said:


> Ya, they're out of Manassas Virginia, not Virginia Minnesota. They can ship you a plow cheaper than you can get one locally. You wouldn't think it's true but it is.


Boss too; or just Western?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Doughboy12;1852554 said:


> That was the feeling I got when I was there.


Lots of municipality contracts.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1852553 said:


> Check with countryside in Anoka. It was for a 9.6 Mbps stainless. Big difference for a $200 price difference


The guy at Aspen told me to go there because he couldn't install it but Countryside might do it. It is my first but I think I could do it. FYI Countryside gets their stock from Aspen.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1852549 said:


> I realized that after I posted. I wonder if Aspen would match?


They might. Your new plow could be in one of these stacks over there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1852555 said:


> Boss too; or just Western?


Boss too. Djagusch gets all his plows from there.


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;1852556 said:


> Lots of municipality contracts.


I found there price quote to the State from last year. $1500 less.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;1852557 said:


> The guy at Aspen told me to go there because he couldn't install it but Countryside might do it. It is my first but I think I could do it. FYI Countryside gets their stock from Aspen.


Pretty common... just like most Boss stuff goes through Crysteel


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1852555 said:


> Boss too; or just Western?


Yes Boss too


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1852551 said:


> Nope. Aspen doesn't need to match to sell.


Same with Crysteel. Depends on what day you get them.


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;1852555 said:


> Boss too; or just Western?


Boss too. Jim is the man. He sent me parts one time before I even paid for them because he knew I 
needed them asap. How's that for service?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Doughboy12;1852561 said:


> I found there price quote to the State from last year. $1500 less.


State bid program.


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;1852566 said:


> Boss too. Jim is the man. He sent me parts one time before I even paid for them because he knew I
> needed them asap. How's that for service?


Get all my parts there unless it is during a storm.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1852557 said:


> The guy at Aspen told me to go there because he couldn't install it but Countryside might do it. It is my first but I think I could do it. FYI Countryside gets their stock from Aspen.


You mean Aspen wouldn't install the plow???? They've done several for us.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1852562 said:


> Pretty common... just like most Boss stuff goes through Crysteel


And Snowex through Stonebrooke.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1852559 said:


> Boss too. Djagusch gets all his plows from there.


Interesting... I'll have to bookmark that one!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1852567 said:


> State bid program.


The state prices are my reference point for negotiating on equipment. I heart that 800 page pdf.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1852573 said:


> The state prices are my reference point for negotiating on equipment. I heart that 800 page pdf.


I've spent some time looking too, kind of fun!


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1852570 said:


> You mean Aspen wouldn't install the plow???? They've done several for us.


Too heavy for my truck... Legally. 
2500HD diesel. 2007 Classic. GMC. 
TIMBRENS going on this weekend.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1852574 said:


> I've spent some time looking too, kind of fun!


If nothing else it will giver an idea of the cost without calling the dealer on something. Some of the difference is really crazy. Bobcats and attachments are about 30% less than the quotes I get.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1852576 said:


> *Too heavy for my truck... Legally. *
> 2500HD diesel. 2007 Classic. GMC.
> TIMBRENS going on this weekend.


:laughing:

Ehem.. I mean, yes, you are right. Don't do anything outside of what the government says is safe. Don't let anyone else drive your vehicle, and by all means, stay home, in bed, with the lights off.

God forbid some thing happens that you think someone else will laugh at, cry about, or say WTF and you want to share it. So just stay home, stay warm, and cuddle with a kitty.


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1852576 said:


> Too heavy for my truck... Legally.
> 2500HD diesel. 2007 Classic. GMC.
> TIMBRENS going on this weekend.


Never let anyone tell you a plow is to heavy for your truck, I have had 7'6" western straight blade on a 2000 chevy 1500, best plow truck I ever had.

as for installing a western plow, installing and wiring a plow is SUPER easy. I would never pay someone to install plow. if you have a basic set of tools and some the ability to follow directions, you can do it in about 3 hours. I can do them in less than a hour at this point


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1852579 said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Ehem.. I mean, yes, you are right. Don't do anything outside of what the government says is safe. Don't let anyone else drive your vehicle, and by all means, stay home, in bed, with the lights off.
> 
> God forbid some thing happens that you think someone else will laugh at, cry about, or say WTF and you want to share it. So just stay home, stay warm, and cuddle with a kitty.


You're so damn sensitive Jeremy. Get over it already.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1852579 said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Ehem.. I mean, yes, you are right. Don't do anything outside of what the government says is safe. Don't let anyone else drive your vehicle, and by all means, stay home, in bed, with the lights off.
> 
> God forbid some thing happens that you think someone else will laugh at, cry about, or say WTF and you want to share it. So just stay home, stay warm, and cuddle with a kitty.


I can't blame them... I blame the lawers. Aspen is just covering their butts.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1852580 said:


> Never let anyone tell you a plow is to heavy for your truck, I have had 7'6" western straight blade on a 2000 chevy 1500, best plow truck I ever had.
> 
> as for installing a western plow, installing and wiring a plow is SUPER easy. I would never pay someone to install plow. if you have a basic set of tools and some the ability to follow directions, you can do it in about 3 hours. I can do them in less than a hour at this point


I got one you can do, spose I meet you at TI in the parking lot next Saturday afternoon??


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1852583 said:


> I got one you can do, spose I meet you at TI in the parking lot next Saturday afternoon??


bring it down, I got time what is it and what truck


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1852584 said:


> bring it down, I got time what is it and what truck


Boss mount / wiring on my '14 Ram.


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1852582 said:


> I can't blame them... I blame the lawers. Aspen is just covering their butts.


if it dose help, last year I ran a 9' western V on a 2004 2500hd 4 door. no timbrins,I just turned up the torsion springs


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1852580 said:


> Never let anyone tell you a plow is to heavy for your truck, I have had 7'6" western straight blade on a 2000 chevy 1500, best plow truck I ever had.
> 
> as for installing a western plow, installing and wiring a plow is SUPER easy. I would never pay someone to install plow. if you have a basic set of tools and some the ability to follow directions, you can do it in about 3 hours. I can do them in less than a hour at this point


I would prefer it wasn't held on with duct tape and bailing twine!
:yow!:


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1852586 said:


> Boss mount / wiring on my '14 Ram.


Bring me the truck and all the instructions. never done a boss before. can y
you leave e the truck for a few days


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea;1852589 said:


> Bring me the truck and all the instructions. never done a boss before. can y
> you leave e the truck for a few days


Boss is a little more time consuming in my experience...


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone have the bolt come off that holds lever on the bob tach?


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1852588 said:


> I would prefer it wasn't held on with duct tape and bailing twine!
> :yow!:


I got almost 15 yeas installing plow, all I run is western ultra mount, and I have every shop manual for every western they make except the new prodigy and wideout, never had a install fail on a plow I have done. Thumbs Up

Besides, bailing twine aint strong enough, you got to use dynamite wire:laughing:


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;1852590 said:


> Boss is a little more time consuming in my experience...


that is what I have heard, but I like a challange:yow!::yow!::yow!::yow!:


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1852587 said:


> if it dose help, last year I ran a 9' western V on a 2004 2500hd 4 door. no timbrins,I just turned up the torsion springs


The important thing is the engine...mine is a diesel. A guy at work has a Mid Weight and turns up his too. He hadn't heard of Timbrens.Says it rides like crap all winter...turns them back in the spring. 

(Why do I have to keep unsubscribing to the threads?)


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;1852595 said:


> The important thing is the engine...mine is a diesel. A guy at work has a Mid Weight and turns up his too. He hadn't heard of Timbrens.Says it rides like crap all winter...turns them back in the spring.
> 
> (Why do I have to keep unsubscribing to the threads?)


Thinking of getting Timbrens for my trucks...

No one knows why you can't get it to just Unsubscribe... you're not alone...


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1852591 said:


> Anyone have the bolt come off that holds lever on the bob tach?


Welcome to my world. All the time. Ask your dealer there is supposed to be a fix. It should be warranty in your case.


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1852593 said:


> I got almost 15 yeas installing plow, all I run is western ultra mount, and I have every shop manual for every western they make except the new prodigy and wideout, never had a install fail on a plow I have done. Thumbs Up
> 
> Besides, bailing twine aint strong enough, you got to use dynamite wire:laughing:


Well that setles it then...you can do it...must be clean and no shortcuts.
When can you be here? :waving:


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;1852596 said:


> Thinking of getting Timbrens for my trucks...
> 
> No one knows why you can't get it to just Unsubscribe... you're not alone...


etrailerparts.com is the best price I could find...
$214 and change with free shipping last week...any of them that I looked at.
Aspen was $250 front and $350 rear...ballpark.


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1852595 said:


> The important thing is the engine...mine is a diesel. *A guy at work has a Mid Weight and turns up his too. He hadn't heard of Timbrens.Says it rides like crap all winter...turns them back in the spring.*
> 
> (Why do I have to keep unsubscribing to the threads?)


that's what we do with my brothers truck, he has my 2004 2500 hd. for the most part the plows stay on all winter and it rides great, but yes it rides like as when they are turned up.

I had a midweight, great plow. nice and light. cost half as much in fuel than my other plow trucks to run. Only thing I didn't like was the moldboard was about 6" shorter than a standard plow and was hard to see the plow.


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1852598 said:


> Well that setles it then...you can do it...must be clean and no shortcuts.
> When can you be here? :waving:


I can do it, BUT... you would need to brig it to my shop in Rochester, that is ware all my tools are. If I got the truck in the morning, I can have it done by the afternoon


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1852597 said:


> Welcome to my world. All the time. Ask your dealer there is supposed to be a fix. It should be warranty in your case.


Yea i noticed the lever looked bent a few days ago then today noticed the spring fell off now im wondering if it was just lose or the lever is actually bent.

Edit, will it wreck anything if i use it a few times.


----------



## Doughboy12

OK final question for the night...
7.5 or 8.5 and poly or steel...?
I don't mind the extra cost but want the right plow.
Remember for personal use only and I am already over the GAWR on the front with any of them but we are talking a 100lbs difference. Would I be unhappy with the 7.5? and is the poly worth the extra money?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;1852600 said:


> etrailerparts.com is the best price I could find...
> $214 and change with free shipping last week...any of them that I looked at.
> Aspen was $250 front and $350 rear...ballpark.


Nice work! Thanks for the info!

(Oh... and welcome to the nut house)


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1852605 said:


> OK final question for the night...
> 7.5 or 8.5 and poly or steel...?
> I don't mind the extra cost but want the right plow.
> Remember for personal use only and I am already over the GAWR on the front with any of them but we are talking a 100lbs difference. Would I be unhappy with the 7.5? and is the poly worth the extra money?


7.5 you will be running over your windrows. 8.5 is even iffy. Go with the 8.5


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1852605 said:


> OK final question for the night...
> 7.5 or 8.5 and poly or steel...?
> I don't mind the extra cost but want the right plow.
> Remember for personal use only and I am already over the GAWR on the front with any of them but we are talking a 100lbs difference. Would I be unhappy with the 7.5? and is the poly worth the extra money?


if it is personal use, go for the poly 7'6", no rust on the moldboard and lighter, IMO.......


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1852603 said:


> I can do it, BUT... you would need to brig it to my shop in Rochester, that is ware all my tools are. If I got the truck in the morning, I can have it done by the afternoon


You said under an hour... 

I can bring it...and even help. Where are you? 
Saturday is out and I might just do it myself. I am doing the Timbrens Saturday. That should take an hour. I also have to call ESI first.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1852591 said:


> Anyone have the bolt come off that holds lever on the bob tach?


Warranty they have a redesigned part supposedly happened to me too. I also had a piece of sod break the ram for it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1852605 said:


> OK final question for the night...
> 7.5 or 8.5 and poly or steel...?
> I don't mind the extra cost but want the right plow.
> Remember for personal use only and I am already over the GAWR on the front with any of them but we are talking a 100lbs difference. Would I be unhappy with the 7.5? and is the poly worth the extra money?


Poly isn't any lighter. A 7.5 will be way to small. My buddy has a 8.5 and he's running over his windrows. I would go 9.5 for sure the truck can handle it just fine.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1852611 said:


> You said under an hour...
> 
> I can bring it...and even help. Where are you?
> Saturday is out and I might just do it myself. I am doing the Timbrens Saturday. That should take an hour. I also have to call ESI first.


Bano is in Rochester.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1852614 said:


> Poly isn't any lighter. A 7.5 will be way to small. My buddy has a 8.5 and he's running over his windrows. I would go 9.5 for sure the truck can handle it just fine.


Right, Poly boss is heavier than the steel counterpart due to the extra bracing.

I have one Boss Poly V, 4 steel V's. The snow sticks to the poly just as much as the steel.

There's not enough of a noticeable difference, I would stick with steel.

My poly wanted to peel up from the framework too.


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1852611 said:


> You said under an hour...
> 
> I can bring it...and even help. Where are you?
> Saturday is out and I might just do it myself. I am doing the Timbrens Saturday. That should take an hour. I also have to call ESI first.


I am busy this weekend but I am open all week next week.
I want to take my time and make sure it is a nice clean install
and no offence, I never let a customers help, some people get touchy when you tear there vehicle apart in front of them

I live just down from st marrys hoptal in Rochester.


----------



## Deershack

Hamelfire;1851589 said:


> So 2 planes clipped wings last night at msp. How is it that they got that close?


They zigged when they should have zagged.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1852615 said:


> Bano is in Rochester.


Born and raised there myself... I know it well. Folks still live there in the summer.


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1852619 said:


> Born and raised there myself... I know it well. Folks still live there in the summer.


how old are you if you don't min me asking?


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1852617 said:


> I am busy this weekend but I am open all week next week.
> I want to take my time and make sure it is a nice clean install
> and no offence, I never let a customers help, some people get touchy when you tear there vehicle apart in front of them
> 
> I live just down from st marrys hoptal in Rochester.


I understand...and what do you mean "customer?" I thought this was a FREE-Beee...
good night all....49 degrees.


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1852620 said:


> how old are you if you don't min me asking?


12 duh. Or 20 and graduated in 2012


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1852620 said:


> how old are you if you don't min me asking?


Old enough to be those guy's Dad...:waving:


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1852621 said:


> I understand...and what do you mean "customer?" I thought this was a FREE-Beee...
> 
> good night all....49 degrees.


:laughing:Welcome to owning a snow plow, nothing is ever free payuppayuppayup


----------



## cbservicesllc

Deershack;1852618 said:


> They zigged when they should have zagged.


:laughing:


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1852614 said:


> Poly isn't any lighter. A 7.5 will be way to small. My buddy has a 8.5 and he's running over his windrows. I would go 9.5 for sure the truck can handle it just fine.


I think he said personal use


----------



## IDST

qualitycut;1852591 said:


> Anyone have the bolt come off that holds lever on the bob tach?


at least ten times a year. my coworkers don't know how to grease


----------



## IDST

while you guys posted ten more pages i did get my wheeler light installed on the toolcat. Pretty easy. 5 beers and it was done


----------



## Deershack

Any of you guys going deer hunting. Picking up my travel trailer tomorrow after having the bearing and brakes checked. Putting it away for the winter and bringing my Bear Cat home to start packing for deer. Going up a wk early to seal the roof on my MH and do a little grouse hunting before the opener. We have a group of about 17 and I do all the grocery shopping and they split up the chores. Didn't get a doe tag this year so I may be coming home empty handed but the success of the trip doesn't depend on filling a tag. May hunt the entire season (3 wk ends) and then try my new cross bow here in the city zone. So far I've gotten 3 ground hog and a coyote in the woods behind the house with the cross bow. Shoot through windows are great from a ground blind.


----------



## CityGuy

48 few clouds


----------



## SnowGuy73

49° calm clear.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1852664 said:


> 49° calm clear.


Morning snow.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1852526 said:


> Sounds like they have a whole website devoted to our thread.
> 
> 90271


I think they have one.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1852574 said:


> I've spent some time looking too, kind of fun!


Do you have a link for that? Curious on pricing.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1852593 said:


> I got almost 15 yeas installing plow, all I run is western ultra mount, and I have every shop manual for every western they make except the new prodigy and wideout, never had a install fail on a plow I have done. Thumbs Up
> 
> Besides, bailing twine aint strong enough, you got to use dynamite wire:laughing:


Ha. Thats funny.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I sure get a laugh out of accu weather. For the last 2 days on November 6-7 they shown 17/18 for lows. Now its 37/38 or something like that


----------



## CityGuy

Deershack;1852618 said:


> They zigged when they should have zagged.


I wonder how often this happens and we don't hear about it?
I also wonder why they were both moving at the same time that close together.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1852674 said:


> I sure get a laugh out of accu weather. For the last 2 days on November 6-7 they shown 17/18 for lows. Now its 37/38 or something like that


And they wonder why no one believes their forcasts.


----------



## CityGuy

They are still calling for showers on Monday lasting into Tuesday. That should help get the leaves off the trees.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1852665 said:


> Morning snow.


Good morning, Hamel.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1852667 said:


> Do you have a link for that? Curious on pricing.


I stumbled on it one day looking for something on Google.

I'm sure sss has it, or try Google.


----------



## mnlefty

Deershack;1852633 said:


> Any of you guys going deer hunting. Picking up my travel trailer tomorrow after having the bearing and brakes checked. Putting it away for the winter and bringing my Bear Cat home to start packing for deer. Going up a wk early to seal the roof on my MH and do a little grouse hunting before the opener. We have a group of about 17 and I do all the grocery shopping and they split up the chores. Didn't get a doe tag this year so I may be coming home empty handed but the success of the trip doesn't depend on filling a tag. May hunt the entire season (3 wk ends) and then try my new cross bow here in the city zone. So far I've gotten 3 ground hog and a coyote in the woods behind the house with the cross bow. Shoot through windows are great from a ground blind.


I'll be going with the same family group at the same place since I was 12... about halfway between Cloquet and Eveleth. We went from hunters choice to bucks only this year, no lottery. Could be interesting.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1852684 said:


> I stumbled on it one day looking for something on Google.
> 
> I'm sure sss has it, or try Google.


Mn government pricing? Or something like that.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1852683 said:


> Good morning, Hamel.


Have a wonderfully productive day. Check back in later.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1852626 said:


> I think he said personal use


Even then it's going to get annoying packing snow down with the wheels


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1852687 said:


> Mn government pricing? Or something like that.


State bid schedule

Or.

State bid program.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Deershack;1852633 said:


> Any of you guys going deer hunting. Picking up my travel trailer tomorrow after having the bearing and brakes checked. Putting it away for the winter and bringing my Bear Cat home to start packing for deer. Going up a wk early to seal the roof on my MH and do a little grouse hunting before the opener. We have a group of about 17 and I do all the grocery shopping and they split up the chores. Didn't get a doe tag this year so I may be coming home empty handed but the success of the trip doesn't depend on filling a tag. May hunt the entire season (3 wk ends) and then try my new cross bow here in the city zone. So far I've gotten 3 ground hog and a coyote in the woods behind the house with the cross bow. Shoot through windows are great from a ground blind.


I'm skipping deer this year. It's not going to be a good season anyway and we start a 3 week retaining wall job on the 3rd that's stressing me out so I would rather stay and work on that the go hunt and not get anything


----------



## cbservicesllc

WTF... at first they said this doc isolated himself... now they say he went on 3 different subways, went bowling, went to a popular tourist attraction, hung out with his fiance... he felt "under the weather" for a couple days before isolating himself in his apartment then waited to present himself to the hospital... this guy is a DOCTOR!

The guy actively treated Ebola patients in Africa!! There should be a mandatory quarantine already!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1852695 said:


> WTF... at first they said this doc isolated himself... now they say he went on 3 different subways, went bowling, went to a popular tourist attraction, hung out with his fiance... he felt "under the weather" for a couple days before isolating himself in his apartment then waited to present himself to the hospital... this guy is a DOCTOR!
> 
> The guy actively treated Ebola patients in Africa!! There should be a mandatory quarantine already!!!


Yup.

Makes no sense.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak says no change in the weather.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1852695 said:


> WTF... at first they said this doc isolated himself... now they say he went on 3 different subways, went bowling, went to a popular tourist attraction, hung out with his fiance... he felt "under the weather" for a couple days before isolating himself in his apartment then waited to present himself to the hospital... this guy is a DOCTOR!
> 
> The guy actively treated Ebola patients in Africa!! There should be a mandatory quarantine already!!!


Are you really surprised? Most people don't have much common sense


----------



## cbservicesllc

WTF #2... Yesterday some crazy cafe goes swinging a hatchet at uniformed police in NYC... We need to go drop some friggin bombs...


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1852697 said:


> Novak says no change in the weather.


I better go get my plows ready...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1852612 said:


> Warranty they have a redesigned part supposedly happened to me too. I also had a piece of sod break the ram for it.


The new parts dont work either we have broken over 10 so far this summer. Its just a longer bolt and longer spring where the arm attaches to the plate


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1852695 said:


> WTF... at first they said this doc isolated himself... now they say he went on 3 different subways, went bowling, went to a popular tourist attraction, hung out with his fiance... he felt "under the weather" for a couple days before isolating himself in his apartment then waited to present himself to the hospital... this guy is a DOCTOR!
> 
> The guy actively treated Ebola patients in Africa!! There should be a mandatory quarantine already!!!


Are you really surprises? Look what the others did. Went all over the damn country. Anyone and I mean anyone should be quarantined at either the airport or close by and have special rooms for them on the plane. Something. They can be like that tom hanks character where he is in the air port in lingo, except they have one room and can't leave for a month. Even if they went straight home look how many people they'd have contact with.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1852700 said:


> I better go get my plows ready...


Expect at least a foot by next week. Or, is he just copying and pasting other forecasters reports again?


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1852700 said:


> I better go get my plows ready...


Agreed.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Not really that foggy. Sorry SSS very dewy


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1852702 said:


> Are you really surprises? Look what the others did. Went all over the damn country. Anyone and I mean anyone should be quarantined at either the airport or close by and have special rooms for them on the plane. Something. They can be like that tom hanks character where he is in the air port in lingo, except they have one room and can't leave for a month. Even if they went straight home look how many people they'd have contact with.


I'm not... just pissed off...

Maybe my Brother In Law is right... They want it to spread so they can impose Martial Law...


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1852713 said:


> Not really that foggy. Sorry SSS very dewy


Oh boy......


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1852572 said:


> Interesting... I'll have to bookmark that one!


What was the dealer's name again?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Good morning James.


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1852718 said:


> What was the dealer's name again?


http://www.equipmentspecialistsinc.com/cms-display/splash.html


----------



## qualitycut

jagext;1852631 said:


> at least ten times a year. my coworkers don't know how to grease


I dont think thats a grease point


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1852721 said:


> http://www.equipmentspecialistsinc.com/cms-display/splash.html


Thanks!

Question for the asphalt guys, how long does it take to remove & install a small gas station parking lot? I have a funny story about some guys doing a parking lot down the road from where we're working this week.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1852719 said:


> Good morning James.


Good morning Mathew


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1852725 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Question for the asphalt guys, how long does it take to remove & install a small gas station parking lot? I have a funny story about some guys doing a parking lot down the road from where we're working this week.


One day.

And quality. You would grease the pin. We grease daily and it still fails. Talked to bobcat and they admit its a problem... even their fix for it.


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1852732 said:


> One day.
> 
> And quality. You would grease the pin. We grease daily and it still fails. Talked to bobcat and they admit its a problem... even their fix for it.


Some brothers (sorry if I offend anyone on here) have been working on a gas station lot since Monday with a truck, dump trailer & skid, all from broadway rental. :laughing: still not done & it looks like cafe!


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1852734 said:


> Some brothers (sorry if I offend anyone on here) have been working on a gas station lot since Monday with a truck, dump trailer & skid, all from broadway rental. :laughing: still not done & it looks like cafe!


And those are the jobs I'm glad I wasn't asked to bid.


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1852734 said:


> Some brothers (sorry if I offend anyone on here) have been working on a gas station lot since Monday with a truck, dump trailer & skid, all from broadway rental. :laughing: still not done & it looks like cafe!


SMH........ They probably own the station and think they can save money...


----------



## unit28

Polarismalibu;1852692 said:


> I'm skipping deer this year. It's not going to be a good season anyway and we start a 3 week retaining wall job on the 3rd that's stressing me out so I would rather stay and work on that the go hunt and not get anything


More for me,,,,,,

Wait a second
My tag says only 1 deer?


----------



## Greenery

Sure was a short episode of the Hamel Snow guy show.


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1852741 said:


> SMH........ They probably own the station and think they can save money...


Yep!! Talk about a disaster!


----------



## unit28

By day 3...the short wave elongates into a long wave trough that
crosses the rockies during the period. Snow levels drop to between
6000 and 8000 feet across the region in the broad cold air
advection pattern. The moisture supply becomes the limiting factor
for qpf across the pacific northwest and rockies during this
time...but upslope flow should make the most of the available
moisture. The dropping snow levels and qpf supports 4 to 6 inches
across the northern cascades in wa...as well as the bitterroots of
id. The upslope flow is most profound across the grand tetons of
northwest wy...where the qpf supports an area of 4 to 8 inches of
snowfall. There is some support for 8+ inches of snow across the
grand tetons...as well as the northern bitterroots in id from the
latest ecmwf ensemble output. However...lack of deeper moisture
and the speed of movement of the long wave trough should result in
a low probability of 8+ inches of snowfall in these areas.

The probability of significant icing is less than 10 percent.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bring it!


....... After November 20th!


----------



## Doughboy12

Hamelfire;1852667 said:


> Do you have a link for that? Curious on pricing.


I found it here:
MNDOT
But it is last year's.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1852731 said:


> Good morning Matthew


Fixed it for you.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Doughboy12;1852749 said:


> I found it here:
> MNDOT
> But it is last year's.


Nice work. Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1852745 said:


> Sure was a short episode of the Hamel Snow guy show.


Sorry...

Had a fire this morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1852751 said:


> Nice work. Thumbs Up


I'd take a wideout for $5400. I think that's about what I paid for my first Blizzard back in 2004/2005!


----------



## Green Grass

Greenery;1852745 said:


> Sure was a short episode of the Hamel Snow guy show.


You would think that they are both working or something.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1852750 said:


> Fixed it for you.


Damon auto correct

Edit: see. Should be damn


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1852748 said:


> Bring it!
> 
> ....... After December 20th!


OK. That's fixed


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1852761 said:


> Damon auto correct
> 
> Edit: see. Should be damn


You got issues there.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1852762 said:


> OK. That's fixed


Negative....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Pulled a lwnmr. Damn one ton dump truck on fire. Its out now. Cutting fuel strap to drop fuel tank


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1852691 said:


> State bid schedule
> 
> Or.
> 
> State bid program.


Gotcha.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1852766 said:


> Pulled a lwnmr. Damn one ton dump truck on fire. Its out now. Cutting fuel strap to drop fuel tank


.................


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1852695 said:


> WTF... at first they said this doc isolated himself... now they say he went on 3 different subways, went bowling, went to a popular tourist attraction, hung out with his fiance... he felt "under the weather" for a couple days before isolating himself in his apartment then waited to present himself to the hospital... this guy is a DOCTOR!
> 
> The guy actively treated Ebola patients in Africa!! There should be a mandatory quarantine already!!!


And yet we're the uneducated idiots.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1852766 said:


> Pulled a lwnmr. Damn one ton dump truck on fire. Its out now. Cutting fuel strap to drop fuel tank


Pictures or it didn't happen!


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1852699 said:


> WTF #2... Yesterday some crazy cafe goes swinging a hatchet at uniformed police in NYC... We need to go drop some friggin bombs...


Or change the laws so we leathally inject the stupid.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1852700 said:


> I better go get my plows ready...


I would. This weather can change at a moments notice.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1852719 said:


> Good morning James.


I already said good morning to you. Lol.


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1852725 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Question for the asphalt guys, how long does it take to remove & install a small gas station parking lot? I have a funny story about some guys doing a parking lot down the road from where we're working this week.


Depends on thickness, number of trucks,equipment used, many more factors


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1852766 said:


> Pulled a lwnmr. Damn one ton dump truck on fire. Its out now. Cutting fuel strap to drop fuel tank


Uh oh.....


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1852752 said:


> Sorry...
> 
> Had a fire this morning.


Had to drop wifes car off for new rubber.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1852759 said:


> You would think that they are both working or something.


Just didn't feel I had much to say.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1852772 said:


> Or change the laws so we leathally inject the stupid.


Or firing squad, or the chair, or hanging...


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1852766 said:


> Pulled a lwnmr. Damn one ton dump truck on fire. Its out now. Cutting fuel strap to drop fuel tank


That sucks. Much damage?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1852769 said:


> .................


Excellent point snow!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1852771 said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen!


Fires out. Taking pics of tank and torch


----------



## jimslawnsnow




----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1852775 said:


> I already said good morning to you. Lol.


You're not James....


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1852788 said:


>


Looks fine to me.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1852783 said:


> That sucks. Much damage?


No. Worker threw cool aid on it


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1852777 said:


> Depends on thickness, number of trucks,equipment used, many more factors


Like I said. Small gas station one day.


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;1852699 said:


> WTF #2... Yesterday some crazy cafe goes swinging a hatchet at uniformed police in NYC... We need to go drop some friggin bombs...


Yep that happened. There's video of it too. The guy swings and connects before he's shot dead.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1852792 said:


> No. Worker threw cool aid on it


Purple Kool aid?


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1852796 said:


> Purple drank?


Fixed it for you


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1852796 said:


> Purple Kool aid?


Orange. He doesn't like the purple


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1852797 said:


> Fixed it for you


With fried chicken?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1852799 said:


> Orange. He doesn't like the purple


Haha.

Never mind...


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1852802 said:


> Haha.
> 
> Never mind...


You might as well just send all KFAN references direct to me, Lwnmwrman, SSS, or some other few choice folks here


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1852804 said:


> You might as well just send all KFAN references direct to me, Lwnmwrman, SSS, or some other few choice folks here


Good thinking Jr.


----------



## cbservicesllc

I really like when these guys put these fancy expensive metallic service stickers on controllers... so much easier to pull them off...


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;1852807 said:


> I really like when these guys put these fancy expensive metallic service stickers on controllers... so much easier to pull them off...


Hey hey hey... You know the rules, pictures or it didn't happen!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;1852809 said:


> Hey hey hey... You know the rules, pictures or it didn't happen!


All that money just so I can peel it off easier...

Guys that I like and know I do actually let them know I am doing one with their sticker


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1852782 said:


> Or firing squad, or the chair, or hanging...


Any of the above


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1852789 said:


> You're not James....


Ah yes I am.....


----------



## Polarismalibu

Feels like Monday


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1852792 said:


> No. Worker threw cool aid on it


Bettet than beer.

Glad not much damage.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1852801 said:


> With fried chicken?


Mmmmm kfc sounds good right now. Wish we had one in this city.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1852807 said:


> I really like when these guys put these fancy expensive metallic service stickers on controllers... so much easier to pull them off...


Seen any All Around stickers?


----------



## CityGuy

55 partly sunny


----------



## CityGuy

Why does it feel like today is dragging on?


----------



## Doughboy12

Hamelfire;1852820 said:


> Mmmmm kfc sounds good right now. Wish we had one in this city.


Had that last night with the wife....MMM Buffet...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Doughboy12;1852809 said:


> Hey hey hey... You know the rules, pictures or it didn't happen!


You sound familiar....


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1852821 said:


> Seen any All Around stickers?


Can't say I have... must not be "all around" here...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1852817 said:


> Ah yes I am.....


James Lawn, James?


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;1852826 said:


> You sound familiar....


Quick learner...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1852820 said:


> Mmmmm kfc sounds good right now. Wish we had one in this city.


That dose sound good


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1852824 said:


> Why does it feel like today is dragging on?


Because its a crappy day


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1852833 said:


> Because its a crappy day


Sun is out here.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1852836 said:


> Sun is out here.


Cloudy and crummy here


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1852836 said:


> Sun is out here.


Same, beautiful out... just ditched the sweatshirt


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1852838 said:


> Same, beautiful out... just ditched the sweatshirt


Same. ......


----------



## qualitycut

I cant believe all the non businesses i see hauling around compressors


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1852827 said:


> Can't say I have... must not be "all around" here...


Company me and a buddy use to own years ago.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1852826 said:


> You sound familiar....


He could be jr. Jr.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1852840 said:


> I cant believe all the non businesses i see hauling around compressors


No different than any other part of the business. All think they are "makin bank"


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1852828 said:


> James Lawn, James?


I am also a James.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Taco Bell for lunch.....


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1852840 said:


> I cant believe all the non businesses i see hauling around compressors


If memory serves people use to reserve the compressors at 55 rental a year in advance


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1852842 said:


> He could be jr. Jr.


Negative.....


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1852845 said:


> Taco Bell for lunch.....


That sounds good.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1852849 said:


> That sounds good.


I bet it doesn't end good!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1852846 said:


> If memory serves people use to reserve the compressors at 55 rental a year in advance


This.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1852840 said:


> I cant believe all the non businesses i see hauling around compressors


Oh yeah... sometimes I think it's worse than mowing or plowing... I'm sure they all give receipts and warranties too...


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1852851 said:


> I bet it doesn't end good!


I will put 100 on that.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1852853 said:


> Oh yeah... sometimes I think it's worse than mowing or plowing... I'm sure they all give receipts and warranties too...


I would bet they do.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1852840 said:


> I cant believe all the non businesses i see hauling around compressors


Or there like me and don't logo there truck up?


----------



## mnlefty

Not good when you get to bed late enough your phone can't fully charge before it's time to get up and go... today sucks, thank god its nice out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

At least they are done as I show up to treat it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1852858 said:


> At least they are done as I show up to treat it.]


Normally I pull in just as another service provider is starting.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1852858 said:


> At least they are done as I show up to treat it.


Perfect timing.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1852860 said:


> Perfect timing.


Yup.

Last one for the day too!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1852856 said:


> Or there like me and don't logo there truck up?


Those you can tell though... more like the mini vans pulling them...


----------



## snowman55

Screw it. Too nice out I'm going golfing.


----------



## SnowGuy73

110 more sears and Kmart stores closing.


----------



## SnowGuy73

snowman55;1852863 said:


> Screw it. Too nice out I'm going golfing.


I like it.....


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;1852858 said:


> At least they are done as I show up to treat it.


I can't believe they don't have the proper stickers on that truck... Must not be a real business...


----------



## CityGuy

Just got a crappy job assignment lierally. Go help clean out the lift station.
Sometimes I wish I didn't have all this fire department training. Oh well just have to make it fun.


----------



## snowman55

SnowGuy73;1852865 said:


> 110 more sears and Kmart stores closing.


Goes to show Either change with the times or die.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1852861 said:


> Yup.
> 
> Last one for the day too!


Nice.......


----------



## Doughboy12

Hamelfire;1852868 said:


> Just got a crappy job assignment lierally. Go help clean out the lift station.
> Sometimes I wish I didn't have all this fire department training. Oh well just have to make it fun.


That is a truly CAFE job.


----------



## SnowGuy73

snowman55;1852869 said:


> Goes to show Either change with the times or die.


Only thing decent about that store is the tools.


----------



## snowman55

Tools suck now too. Chinese junk. Cheaper good tools at lowes


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1852845 said:


> Taco Bell for lunch.....


Dorito gordita crunch


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1852868 said:


> Just got a crappy job assignment lierally. Go help clean out the lift station.
> Sometimes I wish I didn't have all this fire department training. Oh well just have to make it fun.


I didn't get invited.


----------



## SnowGuy73

snowman55;1852873 said:


> Tools suck now too. Chinese junk. Cheaper good tools at lowes


Hmmmmm...

That's why I've been breaking more.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1852874 said:


> Dorito gordita crunch


Nope.

#8 soft.


----------



## SnowGuy73

The other nurse is free of Ebola.


----------



## Greenery

Hamelfire;1852821 said:


> Seen any All Around stickers?


They don't do blowouts, do they?


----------



## Greenery

Hamelfire;1852841 said:


> Company me and a buddy use to own years ago.


??? These guys????
http://allaround.com/


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;1852871 said:


> That is a truly CAFE job.


Being new, I'm surprised you know what cafe means


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1852865 said:


> 110 more sears and Kmart stores closing.


That's got to be a good chunk of them...


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1852881 said:


> Being new, I'm surprised you know what cafe means


Sounds like he's pretty sharp to me...


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;1852885 said:


> Sounds like he's pretty sharp to me...


I read 30 pages of you all's banter yesterday...wesport
Now I know everything...:laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bouncing around on a permagreen, this taco bell is sitting in me like a damn brick.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1852890 said:


> Bouncing around on a permagreen, this taco bell is sitting in me like a damn brick.


Are you sure its not your liquid food from last night? If I had them I'd need to find a bush or gas station


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;1852886 said:


> I read 30 pages of you all's banter yesterday...wesport
> Now I know everything...:laughing:


You sound pretty similar lwnmr


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Damn its cloudy and now the fog is setting in


----------



## jimslawnsnow




----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1852895 said:


>


Wow... pretty sunny here


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1852891 said:


> Are you sure its not your liquid food from last night? If I had them I'd need to find a bush or gas station


Nope, no effect!

Been up since 04:30 and feel fine, except for this brick in my belly!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1852894 said:


> Damn its cloudy and now the fog is setting in


Beautiful sunshine here.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NWS said fog before 9 and sun after 9. Heck it was clearer before. Now its drizzling


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1852892 said:


> You sound pretty similar lwnmr


I wonder what happened to lwnmwr?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1852906 said:


> I wonder what happened to lwnmwr?


????? no idea ??????????


----------



## Green Grass

Stupid city of P blocks a lane of 101


----------



## IDST

qualitycut;1852724 said:


> I dont think thats a grease point


Yeah but it is linked to the locking pin which freezes up. Then they use a three foot pipe to lock/unlock the pins. which in turn breaks the bolt.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm done....


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1852913 said:


> I'm done....


Tis the weekend for me!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Just watched a lady park all crooked next to a SUV and when she got out to walk inside so Literly got get body stuck between her car and the SUV


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1852913 said:


> I'm done....


That was quick. What you doing? Winterizer? Or spraying too?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1852925 said:


> That was quick. What you doing? Winterizer? Or spraying too?


Winterizer.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1852932 said:


> Winterizer.


I have a few to do yet


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1852934 said:


> I have a few to do yet


I have a lot left, started today.


----------



## andersman02

Ferradino sent targets contracts to me. Can I please have that 10 minutes of my life back?

Anyone who signs these things are just looking for a way to get stiffed


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Confirmation from another townhome that we are plowing, but no longer shoveling. Yes!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1852766 said:


> Pulled a lwnmr. Damn one ton dump truck on fire. Its out now. Cutting fuel strap to drop fuel tank


Karma sucks, huh?


----------



## SnowGuy73

andersman02;1852944 said:


> Ferradino sent targets contracts to me. Can I please have that 10 minutes of my life back?
> 
> Anyone who signs these things are just looking for a way to get stiffed


No good?....


----------



## IDST

Need a little help here gentleman. I have a friend of mine looking to sell his business. I am interested in purchasing it, accounts plus equipment. It is not snowplowing or lawn mowing. How do we go about with a price?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jagext;1852961 said:


> Need a little help here gentleman. I have a friend of mine looking to sell his business. I am interested in purchasing it, accounts plus equipment. It is not snowplowing or lawn mowing. How do we go about with a price?


One month worth of service with contract.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1852962 said:


> One month worth of service with contract.


Right... accounts are worth way less than what people think...


----------



## andersman02

SnowGuy73;1852959 said:


> No good?....


Basically zero tolerance, must keep slip free 24/7 even during storm the way I read it. So many clauses in there that leave ferradino to not pay


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1852958 said:


> Karma sucks, huh?


That's kinda funny!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

andersman02;1852944 said:


> Ferradino sent targets contracts to me. Can I please have that 10 minutes of my life back?
> 
> Anyone who signs these things are just looking for a way to get stiffed


I've heard those agreements are terrible... Pages of subcontractor liability while Ferradino has none...


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1852871 said:


> That is a truly CAFE job.


It was pretty crappy. And the smell is something that I can't describe.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1852875 said:


> I didn't get invited.


You truely don't want to do that job.


----------



## CityGuy

Greenery;1852879 said:


> They don't do blowouts, do they?


Company was sold years ago. Yes we did.


----------



## CityGuy

Greenery;1852880 said:


> ??? These guys????
> http://allaround.com/


See above....


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1852899 said:


> NWS said fog before 9 and sun after 9. Heck it was clearer before. Now its drizzling


Back ass wards as usual


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1852910 said:


> Stupid city of P blocks a lane of 101


Not guilty. I swear.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1852915 said:


> Tis the weekend for me!


Same here. I can't seem to get the smell off me. I better light something on fire to mask it.


----------



## CityGuy

andersman02;1852970 said:


> Basically zero tolerance, must keep slip free 24/7 even during storm the way I read it. So many clauses in there that leave ferradino to not pay


Sounds like a walk away. But I'm no expert.


----------



## SnowGuy73

andersman02;1852970 said:


> Basically zero tolerance, must keep slip free 24/7 even during storm the way I read it. So many clauses in there that leave ferradino to not pay


Can you pm it to a guy? I'm interested.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1852988 said:


> Back ass wards as usual


Kinda sunny now


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1852996 said:


> Can you pm it to a guy? I'm interested.


I'd be interested too... been a couple years since I read one of those pieces of cafe


----------



## SnowGuy73

Another combine fire in belle plaine.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1853021 said:


> Another combine fire in belle plaine.


Must be some serious harvesting going on and things not getting cleaned out.


----------



## Polarismalibu

andersman02;1852944 said:


> Ferradino sent targets contracts to me. Can I please have that 10 minutes of my life back?
> 
> Anyone who signs these things are just looking for a way to get stiffed


Brickman called me about a few targets. How much did they pay? I laughed at what they told me


----------



## CityGuy

Another school shooting in Seattle. Student went postal. 
2 dead including shooter.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1853030 said:


> Must be some serious harvesting going on and things not getting cleaned out.


No idea....


----------



## mnlefty

andersman02;1852944 said:


> Ferradino sent targets contracts to me. Can I please have that 10 minutes of my life back?
> 
> Anyone who signs these things are just looking for a way to get stiffed


Does Ferandino have a local rep? I know they advertised some kind of market area manager last year here... sounded like an interesting job if they actually paid the subs enough that the system worked... knowing what we know here I'm sure a majority of the job in reality is begging people to do the work for peanuts then dealing with pizzed contractors that didn't get paid their peanuts.


----------



## Green Grass

So left my truck running while getting fuel and the guy on the other side of the pump starts telling me how unsafe i am while he is smoking and filling his car with gas. I asked him to put out his cigarette and he said he didn't have to.


----------



## mnlefty

Green Grass;1853072 said:


> So left my truck running while getting fuel and the guy on the other side of the pump starts telling me how unsafe i am while he is smoking and filling his car with gas. I asked him to put out his cigarette and he said he didn't have to.


He must be part of the 7 outta 10...


----------



## IDST

anybody want a blowout in St. Louis Park?


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1853072 said:


> So left my truck running while getting fuel and the guy on the other side of the pump starts telling me how unsafe i am while he is smoking and filling his car with gas. I asked him to put out his cigarette and he said he didn't have to.


Have yoy every seen one thrown in gas? It Goes out


----------



## BossPlow614

jagext;1852961 said:


> Need a little help here gentleman. I have a friend of mine looking to sell his business. I am interested in purchasing it, accounts plus equipment. It is not snowplowing or lawn mowing. How do we go about with a price?


I'm curious to what the work is?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Trail of terror tonight!

Yes!......


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1853072 said:


> So left my truck running while getting fuel and the guy on the other side of the pump starts telling me how unsafe i am while he is smoking and filling his car with gas. I asked him to put out his cigarette and he said he didn't have to.


What the? How f ing stupid can people be?


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1853091 said:


> Have yoy every seen one thrown in gas? It Goes out


Gas is not easily flammable gas vapors are easily flammable.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1853091 said:


> Have yoy every seen one thrown in gas? It Goes out


Its not the liquid that burns,it's the vapors.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1853096 said:


> Gas is not easily flammable gas vapors are easily flammable.


I don't remember off the top of my head the lel or uel of gas. Do you?


----------



## CityGuy

65 and cloudy


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1853101 said:


> I don't remember off the top of my head the lel or uel of gas. Do you?


I do not...


----------



## CityGuy

Pretty quiet in here tonight


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1853133 said:


> Pretty quiet in here tonight


Almost an hour and no posts.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1853135 said:


> Almost an hour and no posts.


Guess we better change that. I have another hour left of locker room monitoring at hockey


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1853136 said:


> Guess we better change that. I have another hour left of locker room monitoring at hockey


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## BossPlow614

Well, I just witnessed a guys small utility trailer fall off the ball going north on 494 in Minnetonka. Saw the trailer bouncing and swaying and then sparks beginning to fly. I put my 6.7 to the wood and probably did about 85 to get away. I'd rather not have my new truck get wrecked because some moron who can't hook up a trailer correctly.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jagext;1853087 said:


> anybody want a blowout in St. Louis Park?


I could get it next week... send me a PM with the details


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1853142 said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


At least bantams are fun it watch


----------



## Green Grass

There are great views at the hockey rink.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1853150 said:


> At least bantams are fun it watch


Bantams these day are pretty good.



Green Grass;1853158 said:


> There are great views at the hockey rink.


There are some pretty cute hockey moms out there. Thumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1853143 said:


> Well, I just witnessed a guys small utility trailer fall off the ball going north on 494 in Minnetonka. Saw the trailer bouncing and swaying and then sparks beginning to fly. I put my 6.7 to the wood and probably did about 85 to get away. I'd rather not have my new truck get wrecked because some moron who can't hook up a trailer correctly.


Wow. Don't people look for the pin to latch or pull up to check anymore?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1853162 said:


> There are some pretty cute hockey moms out there. Thumbs Up


You know the drill...


----------



## banonea

Out to dinner with the wife at whiskey creek tonight then drinks and a band then who knows........see how drunk we get


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1853158 said:


> There are great views at the hockey rink.


You know the rule!


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;1853072 said:


> So left my truck running while getting fuel and the guy on the other side of the pump starts telling me how unsafe i am while he is smoking and filling his car with gas. I asked him to put out his cigarette and he said he didn't have to.


Smart like tractor. Me from Waverly.


----------



## albhb3

Hamelfire;1853135 said:


> Almost an hour and no posts.


not my fault went to gmtn and picked up a new browning maxus clays, 500 shells. Picked up 2 cases one for free I get to break in a gun sat at 10


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1853167 said:


> Wow. Don't people look for the pin to latch or pull up to check anymore?


Apparently not!

Edit: does anyone know countryside's hours on Saturdays?


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1853171 said:


> Smart like tractor. Me from Waverly.


I was in your hood doing a clean up earlier and some little Mexican kid ran by and shot me with a nerf gun.


----------



## CityGuy

Gold Rush the dirt is pretty lame so far.


----------



## Green Grass

And a spectator takes a puck off the head!!


----------



## albhb3

Green Grass;1853185 said:


> I was in your hood doing a clean up earlier and some little Mexican kid ran by and shot me with a nerf gun.


should of run down and beat his ass your lunch money is next


----------



## Green Grass

albhb3;1853188 said:


> should of run down and beat his ass your lunch money is next


I was more shocked trying to figure out what happened.


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;1853185 said:


> I was in your hood doing a clean up earlier and some little Mexican kid ran by and shot me with a nerf gun.


Just got home from Rey Azteca, he's working there now!


----------



## andersman02

Send me a pm if your looking for that contract


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1853187 said:


> And a spectator takes a puck off the head!!


That's going to leave a mark. :realmad:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1853169 said:


> Out to dinner with the wife at whiskey creek tonight then drinks and a band then who knows........see how drunk we get


Damn good place


----------



## SSS Inc.

Seriously, Todd's old excavator after sitting for three years is A) Going to turn over and B) actually start and be driveable???????? C'mon


----------



## banonea

Decided to got to Diamond Joe casino instead of drinking..... they got crapsThumbs Uppayup:yow!:


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1853207 said:


> Damn good place


Fish was great.....


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1853209 said:


> Seriously, Todd's old excavator after sitting for three years is A) Going to turn over and B) actually start and be driveable???????? C'mon


You mean your equipment wouldn't!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1853216 said:


> You mean your equipment wouldn't!


I couldn't even get a street sweeper that sat for two months to turn over today! How do these guys have such good luck.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1853220 said:


> I couldn't even get a street sweeper that sat for two months to turn over today! How do these guys have such good luck.


They must take better care of there equipment then you do.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1853223 said:


> They must take better care of there equipment then you do.


I guess so. Although I swear I buy about 30 batteries a season.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1853225 said:


> I guess so. Although I swear I buy about 30 batteries a season.


That's because we all swap out your good ones for our bad ones


----------



## Drakeslayer

albhb3;1853172 said:


> not my fault went to gmtn and picked up a new browning maxus clays, 500 shells. Picked up 2 cases one for free I get to break in a gun sat at 10


Or you could have given me $2000 and I would have given you an already broken in Benelli!


----------



## qualitycut

Moscow on the hill for dinner x awesome. Couple to many martinis


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1853236 said:


> Moscow on the hill for dinner x awesome. Couple to many martinis


I knew you were a Commie!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1853239 said:


> I knew you were a Commie!


Food was excellent


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1853241 said:


> Food was excellent


I bet it was. Martini's can help the cause as well.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Snowguy went to the trail of terror and never returned......


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;1853257 said:


> Snowguy went to the trail of terror and never returned......


maybe they kept him to scare people


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1853257 said:


> Snowguy went to the trail of terror and never returned......


He is at Cys...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1853259 said:


> maybe they kept him to scare people


Maybe he was recruited to work there at the job fair he went to.


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1853261 said:


> Maybe he was recruited to work there at the job fair he went to.


:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

Since i think your joking because for 12k more you can buy a brand new one i will bring 10k cash.

Email i sent to 22k 5.4 guy


----------



## Drakeslayer

SnowGuy73;1853260 said:


> He is at Cys...


Interesting..


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1853266 said:


> Since i think your joking because for 12k more you can buy a brand new one i will bring 10k cash.
> 
> Email i sent to 22k 5.4 guy


Any response?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1853212 said:


> Fish was great.....


I bet it was. I haven't had it yet. Steaks always get me. Wife gets the salmon all the time


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1853271 said:


> Any response?


Not yet, dad said the truck is worth 7


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1853270 said:


> Interesting..


Why is that?


----------



## Deershack

Got a slab to tear out from a garage fire on Mon and to the range on Tue. Hope the 270 is still dead on.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polaris - 

if you're still up, shoot me a text.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1853296 said:


> Polaris -
> 
> if you're still up, shoot me a text.


K sounds good.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1853297 said:


> K sounds good.


Whatevs.... he's looking for a snowblower. There are two cheap ones on CL in Elk River.


----------



## BossPlow614

He never did say anything about bed liners


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I hear Blizzards are nice, but.....

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/hvo/4729065795.html


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Backup truck for you quality....
http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/cto/4720961561.html


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1853301 said:


> Backup truck for you quality....
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/cto/4720961561.html


If it was a V & the same price I could get a blade & truck for the same price as what most want for just their blades! Let alone wiring, mount & a controller!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1853301 said:


> Backup truck for you quality....
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/cto/4720961561.html


Not a fan of the big d


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1853304 said:


> Not a fan of the big d


Fine then....

http://duluth.craigslist.org/ctd/4727166519.html


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1853266 said:


> Since i think your joking because for 12k more you can buy a brand new one i will bring 10k cash.
> 
> Email i sent to 22k 5.4 guy


Nice, I'll be interested to see how this plays out... probably hopes some sucker will fall for it


----------



## CityGuy

53 and clear 
Feels like 49


----------



## CityGuy

Time to go burn a house. Man I love this job.


----------



## SnowGuy73

54° clouds breeze.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1853322 said:


> Time to go burn a house. Man I love this job.


Don't burn down the whole neighborhood


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nice morning.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

No fog...... yet......as they predicted


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1853343 said:


> No fog...... yet......as they predicted


Here either.

Beautiful sunshine!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1853335 said:


> Nice morning.


Beautiful morning to sit in the hockey rink


----------



## cbservicesllc

Unbelievable... second doctor from Doctors without borders tests positive for Ebola...

Governors from NY and NJ are now imposing a quarantine for healthcare workers returning from Ebola zones... SMART!


----------



## IDST

BossPlow614;1853092 said:


> I'm curious to what the work is?


Gutter cleaning/ice dams. I already do ice dams and some gutter cleaning. I also have a full time job.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1853348 said:


> Unbelievable... second doctor from Doctors without borders tests positive for Ebola...
> 
> Governors from NY and NJ are now imposing a quarantine for healthcare workers returning from Ebola zones... SMART!


I think that's what will happen, is Governors are going to see this as an opportunity to say "see, we're smarter than the federal government".

It'll be interesting to see which group steps up and sues on unlawful imprisonment.

Also, gal that came from W. Africa into NJ with a fever is negative.

Lastly, I think now that Ebola is in the US, there will be Millions if not Billions of dollars spent on a cure. Almost a bit of s conspiracy of " hey doc, we have this cure, but we need some people to get the disease to test it"/type thing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Whoever was wondering what hours countryside has on Saturday, they are not open right now.

Just drove by on the way to Lano.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1853348 said:


> Unbelievable... second doctor from Doctors without borders tests positive for Ebola...
> 
> Governors from NY and NJ are now imposing a quarantine for healthcare workers returning from Ebola zones... SMART!


 I was just going to report the same.

Sad....


----------



## SnowGuy73

jagext;1853354 said:


> Gutter cleaning/ice dams. I already do ice dams and some gutter cleaning. I also have a full time job.


Sounds like you need an assistant!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yuhas says cool down coming after the weekend!

Finally!


----------



## IDST

cbservicesllc;1853348 said:


> Unbelievable... second doctor from Doctors without borders tests positive for Ebola...
> 
> Governors from NY and NJ are now imposing a quarantine for healthcare workers returning from Ebola zones... SMART!


sent you a pm got an address just now give me a call


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Good luck to you NW Metro guys, sounds like CVI's are canvassing you today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak reporting that there is nothing to report...


----------



## unit28

Firefighter Challenge on cbssn sports...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1853381 said:


> Novak reporting that there is nothing to report...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1853348 said:


> Unbelievable... second doctor from Doctors without borders tests positive for Ebola...
> 
> Governors from NY and NJ are now imposing a quarantine for healthcare workers returning from Ebola zones... SMART!


Always later as usual. Should have been protocol years ago


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1853380 said:


> Good luck to you NW Metro guys, sounds like CVI's are canvassing you today.


Is Elk River involved with this? Heading there soon with trailer in tow...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1853355 said:


> I think that's what will happen, is Governors are going to see this as an opportunity to say "see, we're smarter than the federal government".
> 
> It'll be interesting to see which group steps up and sues on unlawful imprisonment.
> 
> Also, gal that came from W. Africa into NJ with a fever is negative.
> 
> Lastly, I think now that Ebola is in the US, there will be Millions if not Billions of dollars spent on a cure. Almost a bit of s conspiracy of " hey doc, we have this cure, but we need some people to get the disease to test it"/type thing.


Could be on to something there...


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1853365 said:


> Yuhas says cool down coming after the weekend!
> 
> Finally!


Yeah... and I just had a blowout customer call to postpone their Monday appointment because of the warm weather... I hope his backflow freezes...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1853405 said:


> Is Elk River involved with this? Heading there soon with trailer in tow...


Looks like Rogers, Maple Grove, and Brooklyn Park... 5 cvi's according to the Facebook page


----------



## Camden

Another shooting in St. Cloud happening right now...


----------



## qualitycut

Thank you for your interest. A new 2015 Ford F-350 XLT is $40,394, Boss Plow installed $6,287, Snow Man Snow Plow 80+Sieries $4445.00 now add sales tax and you would be at $48,990.00 after your best negotiating. That’s a difference of $ 26,990 not $12,000. Not to mention the increased insurance cost on a new truck and plows.


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;1853412 said:


> Looks like Rogers, Maple Grove, and Brooklyn Park... 5 cvi's according to the Facebook page


I'm going to be on Hwy 10 so I'll be fine.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1853414 said:


> Thank you for your interest. A new 2015 Ford F-350 XLT is $40,394, Boss Plow installed $6,287, Snow Man Snow Plow 80+Sieries $4445.00 now add sales tax and you would be at $48,990.00 after your best negotiating. That's a difference of $ 26,990 not $12,000. Not to mention the increased insurance cost on a new truck and plows.


"$10,500 and we can still be friends"


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1853416 said:


> "$10,500 and we can still be friends"


Hes been offered 18 but wont take less tgan 20 lol


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1853418 said:


> Hes been offered 18 but wont take less tgan 20 lol


Throw up a link.


----------



## qualitycut

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/cto/4727079354.html


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1853426 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/cto/4727079354.html


You should ask him if he is on drugs!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1853415 said:


> I'm going to be on Hwy 10 so I'll be fine.


I would bet the scale is open if there around that area


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1853413 said:


> Another shooting in St. Cloud happening right now...


Where at...?


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1853409 said:


> Yeah... and I just had a blowout customer call to postpone their Monday appointment because of the warm weather... I hope his backflow freezes...


That's the spirit! I have the same mindset. Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1853414 said:


> Thank you for your interest. A new 2015 Ford F-350 XLT is $40,394, Boss Plow installed $6,287, Snow Man Snow Plow 80+Sieries $4445.00 now add sales tax and you would be at $48,990.00 after your best negotiating. That's a difference of $ 26,990 not $12,000. Not to mention the increased insurance cost on a new truck and plows.


What a dingle dork...


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1853418 said:


> Hes been offered 18 but wont take less tgan 20 lol


I remember his "firm" price of 25 too...


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;1853441 said:


> Where at...?


Veterans Drive and Sauk River Bridge. Sounds like a woman was shot by her ex-husband. St. Cloud times has a story up on their site and it's crazy...

http://www.sctimes.com/story/news/local/2014/10/25/woman-ambulance-crash-report-shot-fired/17901265/


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1853465 said:


> Veterans Drive and Sauk River Bridge. Sounds like a woman was shot by her ex-husband. St. Cloud times has a story up on their site and it's crazy...
> 
> http://www.sctimes.com/story/news/local/2014/10/25/woman-ambulance-crash-report-shot-fired/17901265/


People are crazy...


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;1853465 said:


> Veterans Drive and Sauk River Bridge. Sounds like a woman was shot by her ex-husband. St. Cloud times has a story up on their site and it's crazy...
> 
> http://www.sctimes.com/story/news/local/2014/10/25/woman-ambulance-crash-report-shot-fired/17901265/


It's getting to be Minneapolis up there.


----------



## Camden

Green Grass;1853480 said:


> It's getting to be Minneapolis up there.


You aren't kidding. I was talking about this last night, it doesn't seem like other similar sized cities are experiencing crime like St Cloud is. Rochester, Duluth, Mankato, Fargo-Moorhead, Bemidji...none of them.


----------



## mnlefty

qualitycut;1853414 said:


> Thank you for your interest. A new 2015 Ford F-350 XLT is $40,394, Boss Plow installed $6,287, Snow Man Snow Plow 80+Sieries $4445.00 now add sales tax and you would be at $48,990.00 after your best negotiating. That's a difference of $ 26,990 not $12,000. Not to mention the increased insurance cost on a new truck and plows.











This was generous with options... He basically wants new price for his plows plus getting paid for all the money he put into it. Clown.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1853332 said:


> Don't burn down the whole neighborhood


No worries, nothing around


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1853348 said:


> Unbelievable... second doctor from Doctors without borders tests positive for Ebola...
> 
> Governors from NY and NJ are now imposing a quarantine for healthcare workers returning from Ebola zones... SMART!


About time.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1853365 said:


> Yuhas says cool down coming after the weekend!
> 
> Finally!


About time for some snow.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1853409 said:


> Yeah... and I just had a blowout customer call to postpone their Monday appointment because of the warm weather... I hope his backflow freezes...


More money in the bank for you.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1853480 said:


> It's getting to be Minneapolis up there.


Lots of gang problems from what I hear.


----------



## CityGuy

Just beautiful outside right now. Little windy but tolerable.


----------



## NorthernProServ

BossPlow614;1853457 said:


> That's the spirit! I have the same mindset. Thumbs Up


X2 !! Hate people like that !


----------



## qualitycut

State auction and this is leaking diesel. We would be in prison


----------



## Camden

What??? That thing is filled with diesel?!? It's liquid calcium, right?


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1853493 said:


> No worries, nothing around


Your tickets are in my truck


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1853506 said:


> Your tickets are in my truck


Cool 20 total right?

What time should we be there?


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1853504 said:


> State auction and this is leaking diesel. We would be in prison


It should be filled with water?


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1853509 said:


> It should be filled with water?


Its diesel, touched and smelt it. Someone thought the fuel tank was water? Government employees


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1853510 said:


> Its diesel, touched and smelt it. Someone thought the fuel tank was water? Government employees


It takes all kinds to make the world go around.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1853510 said:


> Its diesel, touched and smelt it. Someone thought the fuel tank was water? Government employees


Probably a higher up mandate to not waste water, and since no one is really paying the bill at the state, use diesel.

After all, once the job is done, you can just empty out the compactor and use it in the trucks and equipment, zero waste.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1853508 said:


> Cool 20 total right?
> 
> What time should we be there?


16... probably around 5


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1853521 said:


> 16... probably around 5


Sounds good. See you then.


----------



## cbservicesllc

So... 9 unit townhome... 1 inch trigger... no walks... basically a T shape... and Go...


----------



## mnlefty

What a gorgeous day... and I wasted the first half of it watching the gophers lose and now doing unpaid yard work at home. :-(


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1853525 said:


> So... 9 unit townhome... 1 inch trigger... no walks... basically a T shape... and Go...


$25. I said I'm targeting properties with no walks.


----------



## CityGuy

62 and beautiful sunshine


----------



## mnlefty

mnlefty;1853536 said:


> What a gorgeous day... and I wasted the first half of it watching the gophers lose and now doing unpaid yard work at home. :-(












Halfway there...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1853525 said:


> So... 9 unit townhome... 1 inch trigger... no walks... basically a T shape... and Go...


No...........


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnlefty;1853536 said:


> What a gorgeous day... and I wasted the first half of it watching the gophers lose and now doing unpaid yard work at home. :-(


I'm halfway through a case of that helps!


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;1853365 said:


> Yuhas says cool down coming after the weekend!
> 
> Finally!


good perfect I need cool cloudy weather in IL by next sunday morning gonna be hunting the peck and potters marsh for 4 days and ran 100 3" through the browning great weather and the royals won last night all is good


----------



## mnlefty

SnowGuy73;1853564 said:


> I'm halfway through a case of that helps!


Not sure if that deserves a "luucckkyyy" or "ohhhhh good for you".


----------



## albhb3

mnlefty;1853573 said:


> Not sure if that deserves a "luucckkyyy" or "ohhhhh good for you".


personally the 2nd


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnlefty;1853573 said:


> Not sure if that deserves a "luucckkyyy" or "ohhhhh good for you".


Hahahahah!


----------



## CityGuy

Off to see Green and support a local fd


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1853580 said:


> Off to see Green and support a local fd


You picking me up?

I'm hungary..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1853584 said:


> You picking me up?
> 
> I'm hungary..


You're Eastern European?

And it's Hungarian.

Just because you say the docs say you may have issues, doesn't mean you have to call yourself a country.

And if that wasn't you that said, my profound apologies.


----------



## mnlefty

A trip to the gas station for 2 bucks worth later, and I'm done. Time to try and catch up to Snow... and fry up some wings while I'm at it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnlefty;1853598 said:


> A trip to the gas station for 2 bucks worth later, and I'm done. Time to try and catch up to Snow... and fry up some wings while I'm at it.


You have a lot of catching up to do here.


----------



## unit28

Cripes.....
People sighting in while I'm in my stand bowhunting 

Feel the need for some blaze right about now


----------



## ryde307

Polarismalibu;1853041 said:


> Brickman called me about a few targets. How much did they pay? I laughed at what they told me





cbservicesllc;1853525 said:


> So... 9 unit townhome... 1 inch trigger... no walks... basically a T shape... and Go...


$750 a month


----------



## ryde307

For those that hunt. I am looking to buy a new gun. Looking for a camo semi auto. I will use it for ducks, pheasants, ect. Is there a decent gun for around $1000? I have a pump Browning BPS now. It's fine and I will keep it also. I am also looking at getting an over under for clays and whatever else. That probably won't be until next summer though.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1853584 said:


> You picking me up?
> 
> I'm hungary..


Already home. Great food.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1853620 said:


> Already home. Great food.


Thanks a lot...


----------



## gmcdan

*countdown in 30*

Pommy gets a hat .


----------



## Polarismalibu

ryde307;1853616 said:


> For those that hunt. I am looking to buy a new gun. Looking for a camo semi auto. I will use it for ducks, pheasants, ect. Is there a decent gun for around $1000? I have a pump Browning BPS now. It's fine and I will keep it also. I am also looking at getting an over under for clays and whatever else. That probably won't be until next summer though.


I got a benelli super vinci. I love it!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1853645 said:


> Thanks a lot...


You have time yet.


----------



## CityGuy

Wild time......


----------



## Camden

unit28;1853613 said:


> Cripes.....
> People sighting in while I'm in my stand bowhunting
> 
> Feel the need for some blaze right about now


Yeah that's not cool. I bet you felt like a sitting duck.


----------



## Camden

Hamelfire;1853667 said:


> Wild time......


Check out the woman behind the Wild bench


----------



## CityGuy

Goal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

What a nice night out


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1853672 said:


> Check out the woman behind the Wild bench


They are looking good for sure.


----------



## CityGuy

Goallllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Camden

GORGEOUS goal by Koivu.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Decided to tackle a 12'er of these tonight.


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1853684 said:


> GORGEOUS goal by Koivu.


Perfect for his first of the year. Hopefully he gets it going early this year.


----------



## Camden

I just tried one of those for the 1st time at a wine and beer tasting event and I liked it. Never thought I'd enjoy something like that but I'd definitely order one if Blue Moon wasn't available.


----------



## CityGuy

Goalllllllllllllllll


----------



## Camden

No way they can keep this pace up but it sure is entertaining right now!!! 3-1 Wild


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1853695 said:


> No way they can keep this pace up but it sure is entertaining right now!!! 3-1 Wild


Lots of energy tonight. Few days off must have helped.


----------



## CityGuy

And another goal. 4-1 Wild


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://bringmethenews.com/2014/10/25/two-couples-two-gun-threats-two-men-arrested/


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goal, Goal, Goal, No, Goal.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1853695 said:


> No way they can keep this pace up but it sure is entertaining right now!!! 3-1 Wild


They sure aren't slowing down.

Roy, would you ever consider hauling a bobcat door down to the city on one of your many trips for me. The guy is in Little Falls. Not sure how I would orchestrate the money part of it though. Maybe you know the guy.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1853705 said:


> They sure aren't slowing down.
> 
> Roy, would you ever consider hauling a bobcat door down to the city on one of your many trips for me. The guy is in Little Falls. Not sure how I would orchestrate the money part of it though. Maybe you know the guy.


Sure I'll help you out. How soon do you need it? What's the guy's first name?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1853689 said:


> I just tried one of those for the 1st time at a wine and beer tasting event and I liked it. Never thought I'd enjoy something like that but I'd definitely order one if Blue Moon wasn't available.


I certainly like them better than Woodchuck.


----------



## CityGuy

Goalllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1853709 said:


> Sure I'll help you out. How soon do you need it? What's the guy's first name?


That would be great if I can hammer out the details. I made a deal with a guy but I don't even know his name. Waiting for a response from him. I just don't see myself making it up your way anytime soon. I was kind of hoping this guy would be coming my way but he said not in the near future. I'll let you know what I find out. Thanks

EDIT: No hurry btw.

GOAL!!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

The wild are putting it all out on the table tonight. Hope the can keep this up all season long.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Five goals on Ten shots?!?!?!?!?!?!?!? WOW


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goal!!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Wow, nice goal...


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1853735 said:


> That would be great if I can hammer out the details. I made a deal with a guy but I don't even know his name. Waiting for a response from him. I just don't see myself making it up your way anytime soon. I was kind of hoping this guy would be coming my way but he said not in the near future. I'll let you know what I find out. Thanks
> 
> EDIT: No hurry btw.
> 
> GOAL!!!!!!


Okay, just let me know. I have a hunch you're buying it from my brother. That would be pretty small-worldish.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1853747 said:


> Wow, nice goal...


I can't remember the last time I saw a NHL game with 10 goals but we could easily get there.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1853749 said:


> I can't remember the last time I saw a NHL game with 10 goals but we could easily get there.


I just hope they can keep the energy going all season and possibly make a run this year.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1853748 said:


> Okay, just let me know. I have a hunch you're buying it from my brother. That would be pretty small-worldish.


Well that WOULD be a small world. Hopefully you get along with him and we can make it happen.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hahahaha.. I'm about 7 Redd's in. We have a bunch of 10-13 year old neighbor boys over for the night and I'm schooling them all in chess. Good times..


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1853749 said:


> I can't remember the last time I saw a NHL game with 10 goals but we could easily get there.


I'm sure it's happened before but I don't ever remember the Wild being able to do whatever they want offensively. It's Varsity vs JV out there.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1853756 said:


> I'm sure it's happened before but I don't ever remember the Wild being able to do whatever they want offensively. It's Varsity vs JV out there.


None of the goals have really been garbage either. The crazy thing is that its not like we are pummeling the goalie with 40 shots.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1853701 said:


> http://bringmethenews.com/2014/10/25/two-couples-two-gun-threats-two-men-arrested/


Crazy ass old whiteys.


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;1853614 said:


> $750 a month


For both huh?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1853772 said:


> For both huh?


Actually.... $75/ unit / month


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1853769 said:


> Crazy ass old whiteys.


That's almost what I said when I read that to the wife and the guys working here when we stopped quick to grab some Chinese food


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1853776 said:


> Actually.... $75/ unit / month


The ones I posted about last week went for less than 27 a unit per month. About a mile of roads to plow and 3 miles of side walks up to the units and then garage fronts. If its who I think it is, they are selling a half ton to buy a plow truck. Going to loose their azzes good. Especially if it snows a ton. They supposedly are trying to be like you. Cover 70 mile radius or more. Only snow stuff they have is a garden tractor and a naked skid. But hey they spend 10k easily a month on advertising


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I spend zero on advertising. Even this fall I've parked the enclosed because of brakes.

I have zero phone numbers out and about, and I'm still getting a phone call or two every day.

Most I just turn down.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1853792 said:


> I spend zero on advertising. Even this fall I've parked the enclosed because of brakes.
> 
> I have zero phone numbers out and about, and I'm still getting a phone call or two every day.
> 
> Most I just turn down.


I'm around 2k a year. But most is word of mouth I've been finding out. Did get a few good ones out of advertising this fall. Now if I could get another part time guy I'd be set


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm completely ready to be done with 2014 summer season.

Get me through the fall clean ups on the list, call it a year.







BTW, the wife didn't drink nearly as many Redd's as I did. She doesn't find the neighborhood kids as funny as I do.


----------



## CityGuy

31 partly cloudy 
Feels like 37


----------



## CityGuy

Well today is the big day. Mom is coming up from Rochester, in laws are stopping by on the way home from the cabin for what they think is a surprise birthday party for me. Little do they know the surprise is on them. Making the big announcement to them. 


This could be interesting.


----------



## SnowGuy73

35° calm overcast.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1853836 said:


> Well today is the big day. Mom is coming up from Rochester, in laws are stopping by on the way home from the cabin for what they think is a surprise birthday party for me. Little do they know the surprise is on them. Making the big announcement to them.
> 
> This could be interesting.


Sounds like fun


----------



## banonea

I get to finish putting up Christmas lights and cleaning the yard, then off to my buddy's around noon to rebuild the roof on his well house........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Frosty....


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1853859 said:


> Frosty....


Just got the paper and it's a little chilly out.


----------



## Green Grass

I would like to go to bed!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1853867 said:


> Just got the paper and it's a little chilly out.


I didn't think it was bad.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1853869 said:


> I would like to go to bed!


?.............


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yuhas says another warm up coming in two weeks....


----------



## banonea

Nothing like putting up 30'of xmas lights just to find out the plug in is at the wrong end.......craft.......


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1853879 said:


> Nothing like putting up 30'of xmas lights just to find out the plug in is at the wrong end.......craft.......


Hah that sucks!


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;1853883 said:


> Hah that sucks!


Thankfully i discovered it was only the last string


----------



## SnowGuy73

What the, football is on already?


----------



## unit28

http://www.weather.com/common/drilldown/minnesota-fishing-report.html

Go fish,,,,,


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1853869 said:


> I would like to go to bed!


You don't need my permission. Your a big boy.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1853879 said:


> Nothing like putting up 30'of xmas lights just to find out the plug in is at the wrong end.......craft.......


That sucks....


----------



## CityGuy

35 and sunny 
Feels like 41


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1853876 said:


> ?.............


Call at 11 got home at 3 call at 3:45 got home at 4:30. At the hockey rink by 8


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1853889 said:


> You don't need my permission. Your a big boy.


Watching two little kids prevents me from being able to. .


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1853836 said:


> Well today is the big day. Mom is coming up from Rochester, in laws are stopping by on the way home from the cabin for what they think is a surprise birthday party for me. Little do they know the surprise is on them. Making the big announcement to them.
> 
> This could be interesting.


So they don't know shes pregnant?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1853877 said:


> Yuhas says another warm up coming in two weeks....


That's the typical pattern. Last halves warm


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1853910 said:


> So they don't know shes pregnant?


Bingo..............


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1853905 said:


> Call at 11 got home at 3 call at 3:45 got home at 4:30. At the hockey rink by 8


Anything good?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1853877 said:


> Yuhas says another warm up coming in two weeks....


Not what I want to hear.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1853905 said:


> Call at 11 got home at 3 call at 3:45 got home at 4:30. At the hockey rink by 8


Anything good?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1853836 said:


> Well today is the big day. Mom is coming up from Rochester, in laws are stopping by on the way home from the cabin for what they think is a surprise birthday party for me. Little do they know the surprise is on them. Making the big announcement to them.
> 
> This could be interesting.


Have fun!!!


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1853910 said:


> So they don't know shes pregnant?


Not yet....


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1853918 said:


> Have fun!!!


I think it's going to be a great time playing along with the birthday thing. Then they get the gifts that the wife made a few years back announcing they are grand parents


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1853920 said:


> I think it's going to be a great time playing along with the birthday thing. Then they get the gifts that the wife made a few years back announcing they are grand parents


I didn't get invited..


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1853920 said:


> I think it's going to be a great time playing along with the birthday thing. Then they get the gifts that the wife made a few years back announcing they are grand parents


That should be neat! Just found out my bro is having his 5th. There gonna dress the 4th in a big brother shirt and see how long it takes for someone to question it at dinner


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1853885 said:


> What the, football is on already?


Yeah... apparently the game in London started at 0830...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1853928 said:


> Yeah... apparently the game in London started at 0830...


Ya, dumb!..


----------



## SnowGuy73

Game is getting good now.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1853907 said:


> Watching two little kids prevents me from being able to. .


I see.....


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1853923 said:


> I didn't get invited..


Drive on up. Just grilling for lunch. Plenty of food.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1853927 said:


> That should be neat! Just found out my bro is having his 5th. There gonna dress the 4th in a big brother shirt and see how long it takes for someone to question it at dinner


That sounds cool.

I can't wait to see their faces when they open up the picture's.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1853918 said:


> Have fun!!!


Aren't you supposed to be digging a trench?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1853949 said:


> Drive on up. Just grilling for lunch. Plenty of food.


I'm going to pick up the little guy here at my parents.


----------



## andersman02

6.2 or 6.7?

Personal truck, 8 hrs plowing each event, towing skid in summer here and there. Would like a diesel personally as my 5.4l is a toad and gets like 10mpg heard the 6.2 is not much better


----------



## SnowGuy73

Interesting...


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1853956 said:


> Aren't you supposed to be digging a trench?


It's already dug


----------



## SnowGuy73

Really good game now!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1853966 said:


> It's already dug


Sheesh. Fine then.


----------



## SnowGuy73

The year of the cat....


----------



## Camden

What a game!!! Holy cow that was awesome.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1853964 said:


> Interesting...


I don't remember that


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1853927 said:


> That should be neat! Just found out my bro is having his 5th. There gonna dress the 4th in a big brother shirt and see how long it takes for someone to question it at dinner


Funny..........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1853970 said:


> What a game!!! Holy cow that was awesome.


Agreed.

Crazy, awesome, and confusing!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1853973 said:


> I don't remember that


Me neither....


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1853915 said:


> Anything good?


NO! The long call was one of our guys 3 year old unresponsive and in seizure.

Good news is she is doing great and her normal self today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

October 2010?? I don't remember any big storm either.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1853979 said:


> NO! The long call was one of our guys 3 year old unresponsive and in seizure.
> 
> Good news is she is doing great and her normal self today.


Not good. Good to hear it turned out for the best


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1853964 said:


> Interesting...


I remember that... we had just gotten married and were leaving for Florida... turbulence was TERRIBLE...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1853980 said:


> October 2010?? I don't remember any big storm either.


I think it was more of a wind event then anything... it rained a lot too


----------



## BossPlow614

andersman02;1853962 said:


> 6.2 or 6.7?
> 
> Personal truck, 8 hrs plowing each event, towing skid in summer here and there. Would like a diesel personally as my 5.4l is a toad and gets like 10mpg heard the 6.2 is not much better


6.7 all the way. I'll likely never purchase a gas truck again.


----------



## SnowGuy73

This game is rather uneventful.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1853979 said:


> NO! The long call was one of our guys 3 year old unresponsive and in seizure.
> 
> Good news is she is doing great and her normal self today.


Copy that.


----------



## qualitycut

I have 3-7 and 0-6 for the game, finally good numbers and no can score


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1853991 said:


> 6.7 all the way. I'll likely never purchase a gas truck again.


I used to be young and blissful too.


----------



## cbservicesllc

andersman02;1853962 said:


> 6.2 or 6.7?
> 
> Personal truck, 8 hrs plowing each event, towing skid in summer here and there. Would like a diesel personally as my 5.4l is a toad and gets like 10mpg heard the 6.2 is not much better


FWIW... I have a 6.4 and I plan to get a 6.2 for my next truck...

A lot of our driving habits are the same, personal truck, sizable plow shift, towing once in awhile...

Between the cheaper fuel price and the cheaper price to acquire, I don't feel the extra power for the diesel is worth it for my personal truck... (once I get the new one, I'll have 3 other diesels in the fleet anyway)

Plus I'm sick of the friggin thing going into regen as I back into my garage and then stinking the thing all up...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1854015 said:


> I used to be young and blissful too.


One thing I'll agree with you on. Diesels kicked my tail. Had 3 . Now only 2 and one gas


----------



## qualitycut

andersman02;1853962 said:


> 6.2 or 6.7?
> 
> Personal truck, 8 hrs plowing each event, towing skid in summer here and there. Would like a diesel personally as my 5.4l is a toad and gets like 10mpg heard the 6.2 is not much better


I say if you want a diesel get a diesel, tax write off anyway. I personally will never have a gas unless its for an extra truck. I love the power for hauling, can a gas do the same, yea but its noticeably different. People who disagree have not had a newer diesel.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1854028 said:


> I say if you want a diesel get a diesel, tax write off anyway. I personally will never have a gas unless its for an extra truck. I love the power for hauling, can a gas do the same, yea but its noticeably different. People who disagree have not had a newer diesel.


Lwnmwr and I both have new diesels and we both would go gas. Diesel is not worth it unless you are hauling cross country.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1854032 said:


> Lwnmwr and I both have new diesels and we both would go gas. Diesel is not worth it unless you are hauling cross country.


You haul a lawn trailer,a f150 can do that. i would never haul my dump and skid with a gasser everyday. I would go crazy with the lack of power. The power from my 13 to 15 is unreal


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1854028 said:


> I say if you want a diesel get a diesel, tax write off anyway. I personally will never have a gas unless its for an extra truck. I love the power for hauling, can a gas do the same, yea but its noticeably different. People who disagree have not had a newer diesel.


I used to be young and blissful too. 

You're right quality, buy whatever you want to buy. For a lot of us, your trucks are our home away from home. We are in business because a) we like to do the work, b) we like being a boss or at least not having a boss.

Buy whatever makes ya happy, because if you're self employed and hate it, that's not too smart.

When you young guys start having families, wanting the extra money, you'll understand where us older guys are looking at the numbers and see why guys are looking back to gas.


----------



## qualitycut

There is obviously a reason why 95 percent of the landscape trucks i see are diesel


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1854037 said:


> I used to be young and blissful too.
> 
> You're right quality, buy whatever you want to buy. For a lot of us, your trucks are our home away from home. We are in business because a) we like to do the work, b) we like being a boss or at least not having a boss.
> 
> Buy whatever makes ya happy, because if you're self employed and hate it, that's not too smart.
> 
> When you young guys start having families, wanting the extra money, you'll understand where us older guys are looking at the numbers and see why guys are looking back to gas.


Have you ever felt that your 6.4 is under powered??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1854038 said:


> There is obviously a reason why 95 percent of the landscape trucks i see are diesel


Excavating guy that I use his loader at the schools for plowing....

He was so impressed with my new 6.4 Hemi, he went out and bought one. He said he's done paying for diesel. He hauls his skid every day.

You say anyone that buys a gas, hasn't driven a new diesel. I could say the same thing. Even from my 5.7 Hemi in the '13 to the 6.4 Hemi in the '14 it's night and day difference.

But again, who cares. I was just giving Boss the needle.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1854039 said:


> Have you ever felt that your 6.4 is under powered??


Im talking hauling landscape crap every day, if i did mostly lawn i would have a gas.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1854039 said:


> Have you ever felt that your 6.4 is under powered??


My 5.7? Yes. The 6.4? No.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1854042 said:


> Im talking hauling landscape crap every day, if i did mostly lawn i would have a gas.


I know plenty of guys that haul landscape crap with a gas truck. Don't get me wrong I love my diesel truck but for $10,000 cheaper why not get a truck that will still pull anything put behind it and will cost less to own. I don't need the truck to win a drag race that just cost more in fuel.


----------



## Green Grass

looks like the Vikes are going to give this away.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1854036 said:


> You haul a lawn trailer,a f150 can do that. i would never haul my dump and skid with a gasser everyday. I would go crazy with the lack of power. The power from my 13 to 15 is unreal


Not to get picky... but the original question said he hauled a skid "from time to time"... Hence my response...

If I were you hauling a dump and skid everyday I'd buy a diesel too


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1854045 said:


> looks like the Vikes are going to give this away.


We got Norv!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

The sun is gone. Cloud cover now


----------



## Green Grass

I wonder if Hamel is still alive?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1854049 said:


> The sun is gone. Cloud cover now


Perfectly clear in Chanhassen.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1854051 said:


> Perfectly clear in Chanhassen.


Give it some time


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1854050 said:


> I wonder if Hamel is still alive?


He did knock up someone's little girl


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1854056 said:


> He did knock up someone's little girl


and played a trick to tell them.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1854055 said:


> Give it some time


Ok.........


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1854048 said:


> We got Norv!


We're seeing a sophisticated offense at work. DOH KAY!!!


----------



## TKLAWN

Touchdown!!!!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

I can't believe that just happened... waiting for a flag or something...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Norv wins!


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1854063 said:


> I can't believe that just happened... waiting for a flag or something...


that was exactly what I said.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1854061 said:


> We're seeing a sophisticated offense at work. DOH KAY!!!


I have yet to see that this season.


----------



## SnowGuy73

You see Zimmer throw his arms up and celebrate when it was confirmed?

Like they played a great game..... Clown.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Another win that should've been a loss for the Vikings.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1854069 said:


> You see Zimmer throw his arms up and celebrate when it was confirmed?
> 
> Like they played a great game..... Clown.


Win is a win. We're comin.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1854072 said:


> Win is a win. We're comin.


Doh K!......


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1854050 said:


> I wonder if Hamel is still alive?


Yup. Everyone just left. A lot of tears of joy at this house.


----------



## CityGuy

Hey snow, you know a guy with a red f 150? Says your department on the back window. He's at a house in a buddys neighborhood.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1854087 said:


> Hey snow, you know a guy with a red f 150? Says your department on the back window. He's at a house in a buddys neighborhood.


EGG it!!!!! Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1854085 said:


> Yup. Everyone just left. A lot of tears of joy at this house.


Good to hear.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1854087 said:


> Hey snow, you know a guy with a red f 150? Says your department on the back window. He's at a house in a buddys neighborhood.


Not sure, about three or four guys with red f150s.

What's he look like?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1854088 said:


> EGG it!!!!! Thumbs Up


Do it!

Probably an ass kiss anyways.


----------



## TKLAWN

Toro pro line 44", 15hp kohler, 250 hours hydro drive.
$1,200


----------



## TKLAWN

52" wright stander, 1300hours, 17hp kawi, runs and cuts but needs some tlc.
$1,200


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1854101 said:


> Toro pro line 44", 15hp kohler, 250 hours hydro drive.
> $1,200


A good deal, you should buy it!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Finally had time to put my Father's Day gift in. Radio for my little tractor.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Another exciting game on.


----------



## SnowGuy73

So far Vikings game is the only boring game.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1854103 said:


> A good deal, you should buy it!!


That's his fire sale!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1854108 said:


> That's his fire sale!


I think he should buy it from himself, then send it to Fahey and get $1225 out of it


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1854088 said:


> EGG it!!!!! Thumbs Up


Can't forget to shrinkwrap at afterwards!


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1854110 said:


> Can't forget to shrinkwrap at afterwards!


Crisco on the door handles.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1854113 said:


> Crisco on the door handles.


Bearing grease.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1854109 said:


> I think he should buy it from himself, then send it to Fahey and get $3225 out of it


Fixed it for you


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sun is still out here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1854122 said:


> Sun is still out here.


Becoming hazy thou.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1854093 said:


> Not sure, about three or four guys with red f150s.
> 
> What's he look like?


Didn't see him just the truck. Really shiny like it was new.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1854126 said:


> Didn't see him just the truck. Really shiny like it was new.


Maybe he washed it.....


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1854113 said:


> Crisco on the door handles.


We use grease at work or chalk in gloves. Always a good laugh.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1854127 said:


> Maybe he washed it.....


Could have.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Cloudy now.


----------



## Green Grass

I wonder what happened to SSS today


----------



## SnowGuy73

High of 46° Friday. 

Yesssssss!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1854147 said:


> Cloudy now.


Told you it was coming


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1854157 said:


> High of 46° Friday.
> 
> Yesssssss!


That's OK. It'll be warmer in a week of two


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1854159 said:


> Told you it was coming


Good job Ian.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1854160 said:


> That's OK. It'll be warmer in a week of two


That's what I hear.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1854162 said:


> Good job Ian.


Could have been like Novak and said was cloudy where you are after you posted it


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1854164 said:


> Could have been like Novak and said was cloudy where you are after you posted it


There you go.


----------



## CityGuy

Anyone here use skype or a similar type thing? Is one better than the other?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1854171 said:


> Anyone here use skype or a similar type thing? Is one better than the other?


Nope......


----------



## Camden

Hamelfire;1854171 said:


> Anyone here use skype or a similar type thing? Is one better than the other?


I Skyped with my kids when I was in Mexico last winter. Worked well.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Pittsburg is falling apart here.


----------



## Camden

Just got in from doing leaf collection and man is it ever dry! We could use some rain soon...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1854179 said:


> Just got in from doing leaf collection and man is it ever dry! We could use some rain soon...


I will disagree.


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1854177 said:


> I Skyped with my kids when I was in Mexico last winter. Worked well.


Is it pretty easy to use for the average idiot?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Pittsburgh coming back to life.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1854179 said:


> Just got in from doing leaf collection and man is it ever dry! We could use some rain soon...


Hey Roy your brother Al is who I would like to buy that door from. Small world indeed.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1854198 said:


> Hey Roy your brother Al is who I would like to buy that door from. Small world indeed.


His brother stole your door?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1854206 said:


> His brother stole your door?


Can't trust those guys from Little Falls.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1854206 said:


> His brother stole your door?


That's what it sounds like to me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Clear again here Jim, nice sliver of a moon.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1854216 said:


> Clear again here Jim, nice sliver of a moon.


Well then quit bending over


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1854216 said:


> Clear again here Jim, nice sliver of a moon.


Are you plumbing again?


----------



## SnowGuy73

I think you are supposed to be able to see the space station tonight or something.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1854221 said:


> I think you are supposed to be able to see the space station tonight or something.


Yeah at like 6 you where supposed to


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1854227 said:


> Yeah at like 6 you where supposed to


Oh.

It was cloudy then.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1854216 said:


> Clear again here Jim, nice sliver of a moon.


Blanket over me yet


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1854238 said:


> Blanket over me yet


What about the sky?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1854229 said:


> Oh.
> 
> It was cloudy then.


We saw it in Maplewood.


----------



## Camden

SnowGuy73;1854181 said:


> I will disagree.


Why do you want it to be dry? Plants survive the winter better when they have adequate water before the ground freezes.



Hamelfire;1854190 said:


> Is it pretty easy to use for the average idiot?


Absolutely. Download the app, create an account and then it's nothing but a couple clicks.



SSS Inc.;1854198 said:


> Hey Roy your brother Al is who I would like to buy that door from. Small world indeed.


Yep, that's who I figured it was.



qualitycut;1854206 said:


> His brother stole your door?


That's how I knew who it was!!!!



LwnmwrMan22;1854208 said:


> Can't trust those guys from Little Falls.


Hey now!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1854267 said:


> Why do you want it to be dry? Plants survive the winter better when they have adequate water before the ground freezes.
> 
> Absolutely. Download the app, create an account and then it's nothing but a couple clicks.
> 
> Yep, that's who I figured it was.
> 
> That's how I knew who it was!!!!
> 
> Hey now!


Clean ups go faster, hence more money in the pocket.

Plus I enjoy grass fires.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Windy and 47° Tuesday!


----------



## skorum03

Hamelfire;1854171 said:


> Anyone here use skype or a similar type thing? Is one better than the other?


Super easy to use. Unless you have apple products then you might as well use facetime as it is built in to the computer or phone. Especially if both you and the person you want to talk to via computer have apple products. Skype and facetime are pretty much exactly the same


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1854255 said:


> What about the sky?


That is the sky. (Cloud cover) I've been doing circles all day plowing.


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1854270 said:


> Clean ups go faster, hence more money in the pocket.
> 
> Plus I enjoy grass fires.


 
Minus the grass fires.

Leaves get shredded to dust + takes less time + less volume per load/more properties per truck load + less I have to pay the a$$holes at Lynde's yard waste site = more profit! I'm loving the dry weather! If plant health is a concern, clients can water them by hand or up sell drip zones. Or if they die in the spring...more money to install new if they aren't covered by our warranty.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1854280 said:


> That is the sky. (Cloud cover) I've been doing circles all day plowing.


Don't whine when I post the same thing in 3 months.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1854289 said:


> Don't whine when I post the same thing in 3 months.


Unless bano and everyone helps you


----------



## SSS Inc.




----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1854280 said:


> That is the sky. (Cloud cover) I've been doing circles all day plowing.


Oh, I thought you were covered.


----------



## Camden

SnowGuy73;1854270 said:


> Clean ups go faster, hence more money in the pocket.
> 
> Plus I enjoy grass fires.


I've said this before, damp leaves work better for me than bone dry ones. If they're too dry they just fly right through the impeller without getting mulched up so I end up dumping 2x as often. If they're a little heavier they get ground up and I can really get a lot in every load.


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1854282 said:


> Minus the grass fires.
> 
> Leaves get shredded to dust + takes less time + less volume per load/more properties per truck load + less I have to pay the a$$holes at Lynde's yard waste site = more profit! I'm loving the dry weather! If plant health is a concern, clients can water them by hand or up sell drip zones. Or if they die in the spring...more money to install new if they aren't covered by our warranty.


So, basically.... Clean ups go faster, hence more money in the pocket!

Haha.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1854311 said:


> I've said this before, damp leaves work better for me than bone dry ones. If they're too dry they just fly right through the impeller without getting mulched up so I end up dumping 2x as often. If they're a little heavier they get ground up and I can really get a lot in every load.


To each his own I guess.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;1854311 said:


> I've said this before, damp leaves work better for me than bone dry ones. If they're too dry they just fly right through the impeller without getting mulched up so I end up dumping 2x as often. If they're a little heavier they get ground up and I can really get a lot in every load.


What kind of mower and bagging system? My exmarks and the SCAG I had would almost turn bone dry ones into dust


----------



## Camden

SnowGuy73;1854314 said:


> To each his own I guess.


Yeah exactly. What works for me might not work for others.



jimslawnsnow;1854321 said:


> What kind of mower and bagging system? My exmarks and the SCAG I had would almost turn bone dry ones into dust


John Deere Power Flow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

End result of a police chase in crookston.


----------



## Camden

You can figure out what happened there...driver smashed into the light pole and probably into the bridge support as well.


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1854312 said:


> So, basically.... Clean ups go faster, hence more money in the pocket!
> 
> Haha.


I had to put my take on the subject in!


----------



## SnowGuy73

This is why we don't run from the po po.


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1854330 said:


> I had to put my take on the subject in!


No problem there.

I like to keep it simple.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bears! Shot by a hunter.
Packers! Laid off
Lions! Well I guess they won but they shouldn't have. 

Vikings! Stormed the shores of Florida.

NORV!!!!!!!!!!

We're Comin'!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;1854326 said:


> Yeah exactly. What works for me might not work for others.
> 
> John Deere Power Flow.


Horizontal or vertical blower? Is it the older ones or newer one?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1854362 said:


> Bears! Shot by a hunter.
> Packers! Laid off
> Lions! Well I guess they won but they shouldn't have.
> 
> Vikings! Stormed the shores of Florida.
> 
> NORV!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> We're Comin'!!!!!!!!!!!!


Allllllllways!


----------



## unit28

Deer opener
1 deer tag,,,check
Rifle,,,check
Shorts,,,,check


----------



## CityGuy

42 few clouds 
Feels Like 46


----------



## SnowGuy73

45° calm clear.


----------



## SnowGuy73

No frost or dew.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Cody says the bulk of the rain should fall apart before it gets here today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1854410 said:


> Deer opener
> 1 deer tag,,,check
> Rifle,,,check
> Shorts,,,,check


Good luck.


----------



## CityGuy

41 few clouds 
Feels like 46


----------



## CityGuy

Saw what appeared to be a coyote on the way in. Looked like a wolfe. Definitely not a dog.
That's a first.


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;1854410 said:


> Deer opener
> 1 deer tag,,,check
> Rifle,,,check
> Shorts,,,,check


Hope you get a deer. Doe or buck tag?


----------



## CityGuy

Sounds like if we get any rain it will be after 3. And it's only a 30% chance.


----------



## CityGuy

News reporting that another teen has died from the school shooting last week. What is wrong with this country? I think this whole internet, shooter games on various platforms has really screwed up the kids of today.
They don't want to work, they want to make loads of money and do nothing for it. This country is going in the toilet.

This really scares me because the wife is a teacher of teenagers.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1854423 said:


> Saw what appeared to be a coyote on the way in. Looked like a wolfe. Definitely not a dog.
> That's a first.


That's odd. I see them often in Shakopee, figure that'd be an regular thing in Montrose.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1854425 said:


> Sounds like if we get any rain it will be after 3. And it's only a 30% chance.


Same, jumped up from 20% last night.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1854432 said:


> That's odd. I see them often in Shakopee, figure that'd be an regular thing in Montrose.


I think it was Wednesday or Thursday last week, we had a call around midnight and you could hear them howling in the field/woods across from the station. Thumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1854432 said:


> That's odd. I see them often in Shakopee, figure that'd be an regular thing in Montrose.


It was in Plymouth. Right near the boarder of Orono.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1854434 said:


> I think it was Wednesday or Thursday last week, we had a call around midnight and you could hear them howling in the field/woods across from the station. Thumbs Up


I could hear them in Hamel, haven't heard any in Montrose.


----------



## CityGuy

38 few clouds 
Feels like 42


----------



## CityGuy

So they put a new tv in our meeting room and the dumb ass forgot to leave the coax from the old tv. So now we can't watch the news this morning. Flipping idiot.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1854441 said:


> So they put a new tv in our meeting room and the dumb ass forgot to leave the coax from the old tv. So now we can't watch the news this morning. Flipping idiot.


Better contact your union....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1854423 said:


> Saw what appeared to be a coyote on the way in. Looked like a wolfe. Definitely not a dog.
> That's a first.


It could have been a hybrid. We have a few coyote wolf mixes down here. Weird thing is they appear friendly or not as scared of humans and a coyote or wolf is


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1854441 said:


> So they put a new tv in our meeting room and the dumb ass forgot to leave the coax from the old tv. So now we can't watch the news this morning. Flipping idiot.


He's probably just at government. I know lots of places who give city/state/federal workers or work place sub par work


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1854443 said:


> It could have been a hybrid. We have a few coyote wolf mixes down here. Weird thing is they appear friendly or not as scared of humans and a coyote or wolf is


This.......


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1854442 said:


> Better contact your union....


Union president is in our department so he will know.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1854443 said:


> It could have been a hybrid. We have a few coyote wolf mixes down here. Weird thing is they appear friendly or not as scared of humans and a coyote or wolf is


Not sure what it was. Didn't move when I drove by. Just kept sniffing the ground or what ever it was doing.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1854438 said:


> I could hear them in Hamel, haven't heard any in Montrose.


Don't worry they are out here


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1854445 said:


> He's probably just at government. I know lots of places who give city/state/federal workers or work place sub par work


It was some company I have never heard of doing the installation.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1854449 said:


> Don't worry they are out here


I don't doubt it. Just haven't heard or seen them.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1854447 said:


> Union president is in our department so he will know.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1854450 said:


> It was some company I have never heard of doing the installation.


Low bid I'm sure.


----------



## CityGuy

Abc is reporting on Twitter that a 5 year old boy is in isolation with ebola concerns. How many cases is it going to take before they just stop all aircraft in or out of the effected countrys? 

The US and other countries can continue to do air drops.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1854455 said:


> Low bid I'm sure.


Can't argue that. You get what you pay for in any industry.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1854457 said:


> Can't argue that. You get what you pay for in every industry.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1854456 said:


> Abc is reporting on Twitter that a 5 year old boy is in isolation with ebola concerns. How many cases is it going to take before they just stop all aircraft in or out of the effected countrys?
> 
> The US and other countries can continue to do air drops.


Out of there for sure.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1854459 said:


> Out of there for sure.


He was in guinea apparently and had a 103 degree temp.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1854460 said:


> He was in guinea apparently and had a 103 degree temp.


Sounds about right.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1854429 said:


> News reporting that another teen has died from the school shooting last week. What is wrong with this country? I think this whole internet, shooter games on various platforms has really screwed up the kids of today.
> They don't want to work, they want to make loads of money and do nothing for it. This country is going in the toilet.
> 
> This really scares me because the wife is a teacher of teenagers.


It's not the video games... it's the parents... if you think the TV and computer can raise your child you should be fired as a parent...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1854448 said:


> Not sure what it was. Didn't move when I drove by. Just kept sniffing the ground or what ever it was doing.


A week or so ago, I saw something dark by the side of the road. It looked black in color. Too short and big round for a Deere or coyote. Thinking bear as one was seen about a mile away. About 6 weeks ago I found bear scat in a grave yard I maintain about 5 miles from there


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1854463 said:


> A week or so ago, I saw something dark by the side of the road. It looked black in color.


That's odd for your area!

 :laughing:  :laughing:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

So there's 20 health care workers due to come back from the infested area. Quit going over there


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Dumb guy on the news says we need these people to go over there and knock out Ebola. Damn Ebola could knock us out of they're not careful


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1854469 said:


> Dumb guy on the news says we need these people to go over there and knock out Ebola. Damn Ebola could knock us out of they're not careful


True that!


----------



## Greenery

jimslawnsnow;1854443 said:


> It could have been a hybrid. We have a few coyote wolf mixes down here. Weird thing is they appear friendly or not as scared of humans and a coyote or wolf is


I just watched a show on coywolves. They made it sound like they were only up in certain parts of Canada. Coyotes on the other hand are around alot more than some people realize though.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like its getting light out and I can finally get something done.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Greenery;1854472 said:


> I just watched a show on coywolves. They made it sound like they were only up in certain parts of Canada. Coyotes are around alot more than some people realize though.


Coyotes are thick down here. They've eaten most of the pheasants and starting on the turkeys. They do kill some deer but it doesn't seem like it. Anywhere there's wolves and coyotes I'm sure can produce the hybrids


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1854473 said:


> Looks like its getting light out and I can finally get something done.


I was thinking the same


----------



## SnowGuy73

Frost now.... Son of a !


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1854476 said:


> I was thinking the same


Terrible for us early risers.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1854441 said:


> So they put a new tv in our meeting room and the dumb ass forgot to leave the coax from the old tv. So now we can't watch the news this morning. Flipping idiot.


Better call the mayor or file a grievance.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1854456 said:


> Abc is reporting on Twitter that a 5 year old boy is in isolation with ebola concerns. How many cases is it going to take before they just stop all aircraft in or out of the effected countrys?
> 
> The US and other countries can continue to do air drops.


Look, you can't stop flights to and from West Africa.

We need people to go over and stop the spread of Ebola, or it will be EVERYWHERE.

1,2,10 cases in the US is nothing. You cannot have a mandatory quarantine either. ACLU is already going to sue New York and New Jersey.

What needs to be done is give the doctors and nurses $100,000 tax free for staying in their house for 21 days. Put an armed guard there. Have health providers check them. Bring the pizza, bring them Chinese foods, bring them cases of Pepsi, cases of Coke and make sure their cell phones are charged.

Pay them to stay in their house a year's salary.

You will get people to go fight it over seas where it needs to stay, and then they will stay in their house when they get back.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1854477 said:


> Frost now.... Son of a !


Its been in the upper 40's here all morning


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1854418 said:


> Good luck.


I think hes getting at feer opener in a few weeks is going to be warm.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1854488 said:


> I think hes getting at feer opener in a few weeks is going to be warm.


I never know what he's trying to say....


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1854487 said:


> Its been in the upper 40's here all morning


I don't know, I got frost.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1854491 said:


> I don't know, I got frost.


Won't stop me from throwing fert.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1854490 said:


> I never know what he's trying to say....


I seen the shorts part so just guessing


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1854493 said:


> I seen the shorts part so just guessing


Ah. Good thinking!


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1854429 said:


> News reporting that another teen has died from the school shooting last week. What is wrong with this country? I think this whole internet, shooter games on various platforms has really screwed up the kids of today.
> They don't want to work, they want to make loads of money and do nothing for it. This country is going in the toilet.
> 
> This really scares me because the wife is a teacher of teenagers.


Blame the helicopter parents/bad parenting. It's not Call of Duty's fault. Some of my buddies & I played the FPS games back in high school & college (I still do if/when I get spare time, which is only in the winter. We turned out fine. The last thing I'll do in the spring, summer, & fall is be inside when it's nice out.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1854462 said:


> It's not the video games... it's the parents... if you think the TV and computer can raise your child you should be fired as a parent...


I don't disagree, and I don't think you can that games and tv are not helping.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1854468 said:


> So there's 20 health care workers due to come back from the infested area. Quit going over there


Agreed......

It needs to stop.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1854503 said:


> Agreed......
> 
> It needs to stop.


Hey don't worry. Obama's Ebola czar was a campaign manager, so Ya......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nice morning.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Winnersville sounds better in FM!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Boy you'd have though the Vikings won by 50 points listening to pa this am.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Love the smell of 3 way on a cool morning!


----------



## Doughboy12

Got the Timbrens put on yesterday.
The original bump stops were about destroyed. The drivers side was in a useless condition.
I have pictures of the new ones but not the old ones...hang on, I know the rules...

Edit: Well this is embarrassing, I can't upload pictures...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Heat wave! Just had to ditch the sweatshirt...


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;1854532 said:


> Edit: Well this is embarrassing, I can't upload pictures...


File size might be too big.


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;1854536 said:


> File size might be too big.


Nope, I just don't have a place to "host" them.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1854537 said:


> Nope, I just don't have a place to "host" them.


Tinypic.com


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;1854537 said:


> Nope, I just don't have a place to "host" them.


You can upload them on here. Use the Manage Attachments option down below or use Tinypic or Photobucket.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1854533 said:


> Heat wave! Just had to ditch the sweatshirt...


I'm just chilling on the spreader, sweatshirt all day for me most likely.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;1854532 said:


> Got the Timbrens put on yesterday.
> The original bump stops were about destroyed. The drivers side was in a useless condition.
> I have pictures of the new ones but not the old ones...hang on, I know the rules...
> 
> Edit: Well this is embarrassing, I can't upload pictures...


In the pages you read you didn't see us saying how to post using tinypic.com


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;1854541 said:


> You can upload them on here. Use the Manage Attachments option down below or use Tinypic or Photobucket.


This...Thanks.


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1854545 said:


> In the pages you read you didn't see us saying how to post using tinypic.com


Unfortunately NO! Thumbs Up :waving:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;1854549 said:


> Unfortunately NO! Thumbs Up :waving:


Its fast and easy from your phone


----------



## SnowGuy73

Getting cloudy to the west.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1854553 said:


> Getting cloudy to the west.


Get your sweatshirt ready Jr.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1854553 said:


> Getting cloudy to the west.


I'm surrounded by clouds. Sun is out though. Hot out. Says 72 out


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NWS says 59


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1854555 said:


> I'm surrounded by clouds. Sun is out though. Hot out. Says 72 out


Not here.


----------



## jimslawnsnow




----------



## SnowGuy73

Odd........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Must be why I had frost this morning.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1854559 said:


>


Looks pretty fancy


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1854567 said:


> Looks pretty fancy


Ya. Lets see some more pics of that office.


----------



## jimslawnsnow




----------



## jimslawnsnow




----------



## Doughboy12

I want some seat time!!! xysport


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1854541 said:


> You can upload them on here. Use the Manage Attachments option down below or use Tinypic or Photobucket.


Not on mobile, unless you use the desktop.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1854579 said:


>


Holy cafe that looks hard to run!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1854577 said:


>


Sweet!........


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;1854585 said:


> Holy cafe that looks hard to run!


Orange slider forward selector to F1 and drop the plow...good to go.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1854579 said:


>


I'm jealous....


----------



## Doughboy12

Weather related.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1854585 said:


> Holy cafe that looks hard to run!


Not really. The plow is a pain at times. The ground varies so much. This field is 3/4 mile long


----------



## Doughboy12

Now that is a lot of bacon.
FIRE!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;1854591 said:


> Now that is a lot of bacon.
> FIRE!


Cougar run sounds like a bar to them "cougars" at


----------



## Green Grass

You guys notice doughboy shows up and lwnmwr disappears


----------



## Doughboy12

Green Grass;1854608 said:


> You guys notice doughboy shows up and lwnmwr disappears


Hmmmmm...?
Although a few posts up he was replying to my post about pictures...well Camden's reply.


----------



## Doughboy12

Now I have to wait until next Friday to get my plow...damn it I hope they have one left!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1854608 said:


> You guys notice doughboy shows up and lwnmwr disappears


I'm foreman today. Got too many guys working, gotta pay attention to what they are doing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1854608 said:


> You guys notice doughboy shows up and lwnmwr disappears


I don't need to make another name to talk to myself, that's been well documented.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1854614 said:


> I don't need to make another name to talk to myself, that's been well documented.


:laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1854614 said:


> I don't need to make another name to talk to myself, that's been well documented.


That doesn't help the post count either...:waving:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap30...rs-lamarr-houston-tears-acl-while-celebrating


----------



## SnowGuy73

Cafe it, I'm done. 

Too hot!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Clouding over down here


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1854639 said:


> Clouding over down here


I did for a while here, I'm back to full sun now.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1854634 said:


> Cafe it, I'm done.
> 
> Too hot!


Told you Dad!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1854647 said:


> Told you Dad!


Shut your mouth son.

haha


----------



## jimslawnsnow

WTH. Had a call from a telemarketer call from a local or spoofed number. Told the b hole to eat cafe and die. She says is that a threat? I you heard me. She said she was calling the cops. I said go ahead. We'll have a good laugh. She hung up


----------



## SnowGuy73

and people say I have anger problems.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1854666 said:


> and people say I have anger problems.....


I have no time or patients for them mo fo's


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1854667 said:


> I have no time or patients for them mo fo's


I hear you.:salute:


----------



## Camden

Telling someone to eat cafe is considered a threat?? Dang....


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1854669 said:


> Telling someone to eat cafe is considered a threat?? Dang....


I think the die part is lol


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1854669 said:


> Telling someone to eat cafe is considered a threat?? Dang....


Shouldn't be, especially if they call you.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got about 5 yards of wet clay/sand/ black dirt on the tail end of the dump trailer.

I sure hope my 5.7 Hemi can get me home.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I need coffee!


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1854577 said:


>


Nice ride. Hows it pull? What hp?


----------



## mnlefty

Cafe United Rentals and the little doughnuts on their Atlas compressors... nice unit, but the tires just don't cut it. 2nd one this month (boss had the first one) and United are being jerks about it


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1854579 said:


>


Wow I haven't had a sunkist in ages.


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnlefty;1854677 said:


> Cafe United Rentals and the little doughnuts on their Atlas compressors... nice unit, but the tires just don't cut it. 2nd one this month (boss had the first one) and United are being jerks about it


That no good.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1854679 said:


> Wow I haven't had a sunkist in ages.


I was thinking the same.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1854585 said:


> Holy cafe that looks hard to run!


They are not that bad. I use to run a quad trac. Very easy once you get the basics down.


----------



## mnlefty

SnowGuy73;1854680 said:


> That no good.


1 tiny positive if there is one... was on my way home... no blowout customers waiting on me.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1854666 said:


> and people say I have anger problems.....


Is jim sr? You and cb jr?


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1854674 said:


> Got about 5 yards of wet clay/sand/ black dirt on the tail end of the dump trailer.
> 
> I sure hope my 5.7 Hemi can get me home.


You better go get a diesel.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1854685 said:


> You better go get a diesel.


PM me your number in case I need a tow to get up the freeway ramp.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1854674 said:


> Got about 5 yards of wet clay/sand/ black dirt on the tail end of the dump trailer.
> 
> I sure hope my 5.7 Hemi can get me home.


Alllllways...


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnlefty;1854683 said:


> 1 tiny positive if there is one... was on my way home... no blowout customers waiting on me.


That's a bright spot!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1854684 said:


> Is jim sr? You and cb jr?


Cb = jr.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Belinda says rain after 20:00.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1854676 said:


> Nice ride. Hows it pull? What hp?


Plenty of power. 345 hp


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1854679 said:


> Wow I haven't had a sunkist in ages.


Its the 10. I think it tastes better


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1854688 said:


> That's a bright spot!


Okay Dave Dahl.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1854674 said:


> Got about 5 yards of wet clay/sand/ black dirt on the tail end of the dump trailer.
> 
> I sure hope my 5.7 Hemi can get me home.


Nope need a diesel


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;1854669 said:


> Telling someone to eat cafe is considered a threat?? Dang....


That was thought after the conversation


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1854689 said:


> Cb = jr.......


I was thinking Jim could be SR.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1854693 said:


> Its the 10. I think it tastes better


I will have to try one.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1854701 said:


> I was thinking Jim could be SR.


Done........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Toro bought Boss Snowplows today.


Not for use at their factory.

Toro company bought Boss company.
http://phx.corporate-ir.net/mobile.view?c=62289&v=203&d=1&id=1981948


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://phx.corporate-ir.net/mobile.view?c=62289&v=203&d=1&id=1981948


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1854706 said:


> http://phx.corporate-ir.net/mobile.view?c=62289&v=203&d=1&id=1981948


That's interesting. Hope it works out for the better.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1854706 said:


> http://phx.corporate-ir.net/mobile.view?c=62289&v=203&d=1&id=1981948





ryde307;1854710 said:


> That's interesting. Hope it works out for the better.


It seems buying other companies is the thing to do this season. Who wants to sell me their company? Or better who wants to buy mine?


----------



## qualitycut

I guess 40.00 to plow a single width drive and shovel a 8 ft walk is wayyyyy to much lol


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1854716 said:


> I guess 40.00 to plow a single width drive and shovel a 8 ft walk is wayy:yyy to much lol


Yeah when someone will do it for 10


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1854686 said:


> PM me your number in case I need a tow to get up the freeway ramp.


Don't worry on my way to get you up the off ramp.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1854720 said:


> Don't worry on my way to get you up the off ramp.


Well i better leave so i can help both of you lol


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1854724 said:


> Well i better leave so i can help both of you lol


I better too to pull you all with the chevy power.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1854724 said:


> Well i better leave so i can help both of you lol


Don't worry my diesel can handle it.


----------



## CityGuy

56 and light drizzle.


----------



## CityGuy

Wild on FSN at 1800


----------



## Green Grass

About 10 rain drops in Watertown.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1854705 said:


> Toro bought Boss Snowplows today.
> 
> Not for use at their factory.
> 
> Toro company bought Boss company.
> http://phx.corporate-ir.net/mobile.view?c=62289&v=203&d=1&id=1981948


I always knew Boss was superior... Toro just proved it...


----------



## BossPlow614

ryde307;1854712 said:


> It seems buying other companies is the thing to do this season. Who wants to sell me their company? Or better who wants to buy mine?


Owner financing & I'll buy yours Thumbs Up


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1854716 said:


> I guess 40.00 to plow a single width drive and shovel a 8 ft walk is wayyyyy to much lol


I am getting $350.00 a month for the same thing


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1854742 said:


> I am getting $350.00 a month for the same thing


How many months?


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1854745 said:


> How many months?


6 months......


----------



## NorthernProServ

Commercial seasonal account, stated in our contract...



> If snow remains due to parked vehicles - and/or more snow blows into the parking lot(s) due to strong winds after a final plow is completed, the customer may request for NPS to return to re-plow the parking lot(s) for an additional minimum charge plus an hourly rate thereafter


They think this should all be included in the seasonal price.

What do you guys do?


----------



## banonea

NorthernProServ;1854747 said:


> Commercial seasonal account, stated in our contract...
> 
> They think this should all be included in the seasonal price.
> 
> What do you guys do?


it is in our contact, butwhen i am figuring my price if i know i am going to get called back, i add a certain number of return visits with the price.


----------



## CityGuy

Ground is wet here. Been drizzling for about an hour.


----------



## Green Grass

NorthernProServ;1854747 said:


> Commercial seasonal account, stated in our contract...
> 
> They think this should all be included in the seasonal price.
> 
> What do you guys do?


I do a set trip charge.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1854747 said:


> Commercial seasonal account, stated in our contract...
> 
> They think this should all be included in the seasonal price.
> 
> What do you guys do?


I know what I would say, but snowman55 will bash me.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1854759 said:


> I know what I would say, but snowman55 will bash me.


I do a trip charge to cover fuel.


----------



## snowman55

What's that mean? Include it? Double the cost of contract? Ain't no free lunch brother. Customers who want a free lunch will want a free dinner later. And then want to know what's for breakfast


----------



## cbservicesllc

Alright, who's truck is on fire at yard waste?


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1854771 said:


> Alright, who's truck is on fire at yard waste?


Not mine. Must be a ford.


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea;1854742 said:


> I am getting $350.00 a month for the same thing


Wtf?....... Are they zero tolerance?


----------



## banonea

that's how we get many of our accounts is by doing "Free" return visits. I figure in 2 or 3 return visits with the price. I may be more than another company, but when they see their price for the return visit and I am doing it for "Free", they jump on it:laughing:. I have never had a customer use all of the return visits up, so it's free money payup


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1854771 said:


> Alright, who's truck is on fire at yard waste?


Polaris maybe


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone else get a weird snow stake in the Sima mailer, kinda neat


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1854777 said:


> that's how we get many of our accounts is by doing "Free" return visits. I figure in 2 or 3 return visits with the price. I may be more than another company, but when they see their price for the return visit and I am doing it for "Free", they jump on it:laughing:. I have never had a customer use all of the return visits up, so it's free money payup


This was going to be about my response, more or less.


----------



## CityGuy

Game misconduct for the rangers. Guy leveled Brodein.


----------



## TKLAWN

NorthernProServ;1854747 said:


> Commercial seasonal account, stated in our contract...
> 
> They think this should all be included in the seasonal price.
> 
> What do you guys do?


Tell them to cafe off!


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1854742 said:


> I am getting $350.00 a month for the same thing


Yea maybe 2 payments that cover the winter


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1854779 said:


> Anyone else get a weird snow stake in the Sima mailer, kinda neat


No!! I feel left out


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1854789 said:


> No!! I feel left out


Its hollow with a slit all the way down so it will bend and not break, kinda neat.


----------



## Camden

snowman55;1854766 said:


> What's that mean? Include it? Double the cost of contract? Ain't no free lunch brother. Customers who want a free lunch will want a free dinner later. And then want to know what's for breakfast


I like this!!! Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

Oops...


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1854792 said:


> Its hollow with a slit all the way down so it will bend and not break, kinda neat.


Same guys who make Kage make those...


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1854798 said:


> Oops...


You driving a grass truck?


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1854798 said:


> Oops...


Smoking hot deal


----------



## Polarismalibu

Nooooo not parise


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1854802 said:


> You driving a grass truck?


Rode in on the Tanker


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1854802 said:


> You driving a grass truck?


It's an engine.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1854807 said:


> Rode in on the Tanker


1000 is not a tanker. Its a big engine.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1854798 said:


> Oops...


Fire sale. Put a plow on it. It'll bring 8k!!


----------



## CityGuy

Goal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Goal!!!!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Goal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Goal!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1854815 said:


> Goal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


2-0 Wild...........


----------



## CityGuy

Another game mis conduct to the rangers


----------



## Polarismalibu

Damn we are winning my physically taking a beating


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;1854775 said:


> Wtf?....... Are they zero tolerance?


No. Just plow by 6am. 2" trigger


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1854786 said:


> Yea maybe 2 payments that cover the winter


1st of each month from nov 1 to the end of April


----------



## unit28

Big green booger for sale
Check the pics
Nice deer blind?

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/for/4726429874.html


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1854826 said:


> No. Just plow by 6am. 2" trigger


I would do about 10 of them and call it a winter


----------



## andersman02

Anyone looking for a used 2001 F150? Dads looking to sell his, 200k miles, interior is in exceptional shape and very mechanically sound, he babied it. Does have typical rust on wheel wells along with the bed. Hes looking for around $3500. Not sure if this is high or low but thats what hes looking for. 

PM for details


----------



## Greenery

banonea;1854827 said:


> 1st of each month from nov 1 to the end of April


So $2100 for 1 season of snow only for a single wide two deep driveway + 8' walkway?

If so, good job.

Go wild!


----------



## Greenery

unit28;1854828 said:


> Big green booger for sale
> Check the pics
> Nice deer blind?
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/for/4726429874.html


Buy it... .


----------



## CityGuy

Goal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Goal!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1854838 said:


> Goal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I wouldn't be suprised to see a goalie change at intermission.


----------



## TKLAWN

People are so damn dumb.

Last week they would have been pissed if you cleaned up their leaves

This week everyone wants to know why their leaves haven't been cleaned up yet.


----------



## Green Grass

Quote of the wild game
Like a mosquito hitting a tree.


----------



## Camden

banonea;1854742 said:


> I am getting $350.00 a month for the same thing





banonea;1854746 said:


> 6 months......


$2100/year to keep a basic driveway plowed all season?

How many accounts do you have that pay like that?


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1854848 said:


> People are so damn dumb.
> 
> Last week they would have been pissed if you cleaned up their leaves
> 
> This week everyone wants to know why their leaves haven't been cleaned up yet.


I told most people next week when they called for clean ups


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;1854855 said:


> I told most people next week when they called for clean ups


I told a lady today 10 days. She said what if it snows before then? I laughed and said lets hope that don't happen!


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1854852 said:


> $2100/year to keep a basic driveway plowed all season?
> 
> How many accounts do you have that pay like that?


Like i said, i would do 10 and call it a winter. Plow for about 2 hrs a snow.


----------



## banonea

Greenery;1854833 said:


> So $2100 for 1 season of snow only for a single wide two deep driveway + 8' walkway?
> 
> If so, good job.
> 
> Go wild!


That's about it


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1854862 said:


> Like i said, i would do 10 and call it a winter. Plow for about 2 hrs a snow.


OR...you could really hit it hard and work for 6 hours a storm and retire 10 years earlier Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

Moderate rain in Jordan.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Holly crap there coming back


----------



## CityGuy

And it's now 3-2. Damn you wild.


----------



## CityGuy

Goal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

I take that back!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light rain Shakopee.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Kemper is losing his touch


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1854889 said:


> Kemper is losing his touch


Agreed.............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

WHEW!!! What a drive!! Glad to be home!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Cafe!!!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Unbelievable...................


----------



## Camden

Kuemper got lit up one time when he first got called up but aside from that tonight is the worst he's ever played.


----------



## CityGuy

Well there goes the game.


----------



## Camden

When you don't score on 2 5-minute majors you end up losing games.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1854905 said:


> When you don't score on 2 5-minute majors you end up losing games.


Yea they gave them the game and didnt take advantage. Momentum swung the other way.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1854894 said:


> WHEW!!! What a drive!! Glad to be home!!


Did you need a tow? How bad was the trailer sway?


----------



## qualitycut

Vanek is Heatley 2.0


----------



## Polarismalibu

That is a horrible loss they played like the Vikings


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1854909 said:


> Did you need a tow? How bad was the trailer sway?


It was all fine. Been home since 3:30. :salute::laughing:


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1854909 said:


> Did you need a tow? How bad was the trailer sway?


I gave him one tow


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1854910 said:


> Vanek is Heatley 2.0


I'm hoping it's just an extremely slow start. Historically he's been a solid player who can score goals.


----------



## banonea

Camden;1854852 said:


> $2100/year to keep a basic driveway plowed all season?
> 
> How many accounts do you have that pay like that?


I have about 6 accounts like that. between them I make around $15,000.00 for the season, 9 of it is paid in full by Nov. 1stpayup


----------



## NorthernProServ

Green Grass;1854751 said:


> I do a set trip charge.





TKLAWN;1854785 said:


> Tell them to cafe off!


Going to Stick with it...Already kinda knew but wanted another view on it.


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1854798 said:


> Oops...


Was up there around 3pm.... too bad I missed it!


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1854862 said:


> Like i said, i would do 10 and call it a winter. Plow for about 2 hrs a snow.


I was just going over my accounts for the season and I will make, not counting my per push or paid in full accounts, just over $20,000.00 a month before expenses. I am hoping to keep payroll and other expenses to around $5000.00 to $7,000.00 a month. On top of that, I make around $2300.00 anytime it snows 2". I figure 5 snow events a month, so that adds up to $11,500.00, plus $1250 from my paid in full accounts divided by 6 month, for a grand total of $32,750.00. Even if my expenses do climb to $10,000.00 a month, I will still take home over $22,000.00 a month.......payuppayuppayup

And the best part is 95% of my accounts are lawn care as well so it will carry over to the summer.Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

.................


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1854950 said:


> I was just going over my accounts for the season and I will make, not counting my per push or paid in full accounts, just over $20,000.00 a month before expenses. I am hoping to keep payroll and other expenses to around $5000.00 to $7,000.00 a month. On top of that, I make around $2300.00 anytime it snows 2". I figure 5 snow events a month, so that adds up to $11,500.00, plus $1250 from my paid in full accounts divided by 6 month, for a grand total of $32,750.00. Even if my expenses do climb to $10,000.00 a month, I will still take home over $22,000.00 a month.......payuppayuppayup
> 
> And the best part is 95% of my accounts are lawn care as well so it will carry over to the summer.Thumbs Up


You forgot the money you make from driving to the north side of the cities


----------



## SnowGuy73

I guess the rain is over with.


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1854771 said:


> Alright, who's truck is on fire at yard waste?


No way! I was going to head out there tonight but ran out of time. Would have been interesting to see!


----------



## banonea

Is this anyone on here.......... this sucks!

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/wan/4713778799.html


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1854955 said:


> You forgot the money you make from driving to the north side of the cities


I did forget that, thanksThumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

James you still in the field?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1854968 said:


> James you still in the field?


No. Quit at 8. Came home to eat. Now watching catch a contractor that I dvr'd


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1854971 said:


> No. Quit at 8. Came home to eat. Now watching catch a contractor that I dvr'd


What's that about?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1854971 said:


> No. Quit at 8. Came home to eat. Now watching catch a contractor that I dvr'd


How much you have left to plow?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1854972 said:


> What's that about?


Adam carolla and skip track down junk contractors and make them fix their **** work. Its on spike


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1854974 said:


> How much you have left to plow?


500-600 acres. Maybe more if the neighbor can't plow his


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I try to get 50-60 acres a day


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1854960 said:


> Is this anyone on here.......... this sucks!
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/wan/4713778799.html


Not me thankfully. I wonder where they are located since I'm out that way also.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1854979 said:


> Adam carolla and skip track down junk contractors and make them fix their **** work. Its on spike


Haha. Nice!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1854980 said:


> 500-600 acres. Maybe more if the neighbor can't plow his


Damn!......


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1854982 said:


> I try to get 50-60 acres a day


That's not a bad rate.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1854989 said:


> That's not a bad rate.


Its only 12' wide and I go 3.5-4.5 mph. The ends and furrows take forever


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1854987 said:


> Haha. Nice!


Guy got a dang nice grill. It has a fridge, radio and some other stuff. Real shiny too. Bet its 2500-3500


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1854992 said:


> Its only 12' wide and I go 3.5-4.5 mph. The ends and furrows take forever


Cafe that!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1854995 said:


> Guy got a dang nice grill. It has a fridge, radio and some other stuff. Real shiny too. Bet its 2500-3500


That's what I need!


----------



## qualitycut

Well this football games getting interesting


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1854998 said:


> That's what I need!


It was from cal flame something or other. You know how to use google


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1854997 said:


> Cafe that!


That's why it takes so long


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1855001 said:


> Well this football games getting interesting


It is!!!!!! All tied up.

Edit: Crazyness!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1855002 said:


> It was from cal flame something or other. You know how to use google


I sure do!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1855006 said:


> It is!!!!!! All tied up.
> 
> Edit: Crazyness!!!


Who's playing, I can't watch?


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1855009 said:


> Who's playing, I can't watch?


Dallas and Washington RED SKINS


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1855004 said:


> That's why it takes so long


Understandable.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1855010 said:


> Dallas and Washington RED SKINS


Oh, that's right.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1855008 said:


> I sure do!!


I get so mad at the wife about Google. She'll ask a question that obviously I won't have the answer to. I tell her all the time. Google is your friend. Although yesterday when I was having medical problems she went to Google right away


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1855010 said:


> Dallas and Washington RED SKINS


Funny, I was going to respond in Caps as well. Thumbs Up


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://minnesota.cbslocal.com/2014/...lled-into-tiller-killed-in-wis-farm-accident/


----------



## IDST

jimslawnsnow;1855017 said:


> http://minnesota.cbslocal.com/2014/...lled-into-tiller-killed-in-wis-farm-accident/


This was a friend of mine. Heartbreaking, I just saw him and his kids at fish fry a couple weeks ago.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

jagext;1855024 said:


> This was a friend of mine. Heartbreaking, I just saw him and his kids at fish fry a couple weeks ago.


I couldn't imagine. I have a 3 year old myself. Also have a younger one and 2 older. I'd be lost


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1854869 said:


> OR...you could really hit it hard and work for 6 hours a storm and retire 10 years earlier Thumbs Up


........


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1854971 said:


> No. Quit at 8. Came home to eat. Now watching catch a contractor that I dvr'd


Love that show... watched the same thing here!


----------



## cbservicesllc

jagext;1855024 said:


> This was a friend of mine. Heartbreaking, I just saw him and his kids at fish fry a couple weeks ago.





jimslawnsnow;1855030 said:


> I couldn't imagine. I have a 3 year old myself. Also have a younger one and 2 older. I'd be lost


That just makes me sick to my stomach... my little guy is 3 next month... I'd literally go insane... Keep close watch over your friend jagext... He's going to need a lot of help to get through it...


----------



## CityGuy

41 clear 
Feels like 33


----------



## SnowGuy73

39° windy clouds.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1854960 said:


> Is this anyone on here.......... this sucks!
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/wan/4713778799.html


Wow that sucks. There are some real scum in this world.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1854971 said:


> No. Quit at 8. Came home to eat. Now watching catch a contractor that I dvr'd


What nights is that on? Sounds interesting.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1855056 said:


> What nights is that on? Sounds interesting.


Sunday, after bar rescue


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1855017 said:


> http://minnesota.cbslocal.com/2014/...lled-into-tiller-killed-in-wis-farm-accident/


I heard that. It sounded sad. Kid was riding with dad and followed him to clear a clog. And kid got hit and killed.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1855058 said:


> Sunday, after bar rescue


I will have to check that out. What time approximately?


----------



## CityGuy

40 cloudy 
Feels like 32


----------



## SnowGuy73

93x just had a story on the radio about a guy being chased by a pack of 30 coyote.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1855061 said:


> I will have to check that out. What time approximately?


9 or 10.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Wind has some bite. 

Love it!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1855063 said:


> 93x just had a story on the radio about a guy being chased by a pack of 30 coyote.


Where was that at?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sprinkles...


----------



## CityGuy

Multi car accident on 169 south at 94. Looks like a mess and it's going to get worse.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1855068 said:


> Sprinkles...


Looks like a few passing pop up showers this morning.


----------



## BossPlow614

Nina was looking great as usual this morning!


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1855076 said:


> Nina was looking great as usual this morning!


Damn it. I guess I am going to have t figure out how to stream the news on my phone.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1855079 said:


> Damn it. I guess I am going to have t figure out how to stream the news on my phone.


Or go find a cable


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1855066 said:


> Where was that at?


I didn't catch that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dark.......


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1855068 said:


> Sprinkles...


Few sprinkles here now too.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1855081 said:
 

> Or go find a cable


That would require work? You know better! Lol


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1855084 said:


> Few sprinkles here now too.


Still here too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1855085 said:


> That would require work? You know better! Lol


God forbid!


----------



## SnowGuy73

No dew.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

No frost..


----------



## SnowGuy73

284 posts a day to make 100k.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak says our first major freeze Friday/Saturday.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1855066 said:


> Where was that at?


Muscatine County, IL.

http://wpdh.com/man-escapes-police-but-gets-chased-by-coyotes-so-he-has-to-call-911-for-help/


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://wpdh.com/man-escapes-police-but-gets-chased-by-coyotes-so-he-has-to-call-911-for-help/


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;1855092 said:


> 284 posts a day to make 100k.


Do "we" get a t-shirt?


----------



## Doughboy12

Getting light out....


----------



## CityGuy

Cleaning bridge deck joints today. Get to play with water on such a warm day.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1855103 said:


> http://wpdh.com/man-escapes-police-but-gets-chased-by-coyotes-so-he-has-to-call-911-for-help/


I don't get why some won't post right with my phone. I tried that 3 times


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1855112 said:


> I don't get why some won't post right with my phone. I tried that 3 times


Happens to me too. Smart phones my jazz. More like dumb phones


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1855112 said:


> I don't get why some won't post right with my phone. I tried that 3 times


I think it has to do with the link.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1855123 said:


> I think it has to do with the link.


It's the site, not the phone.

I can link anything on any other site.


----------



## SnowGuy73

According to aaa, MN has the highest fuel prices in the country.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1855106 said:


> Cleaning bridge deck joints today. Get to play with water on such a warm day.


Well that was poor planning


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1855138 said:


> According to aaa, MN has the highest fuel prices in the country.












Quick glance looks like 30th according to GasBuddy.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1855141 said:


> Well that was poor planning


I am a doer not a thinker.


----------



## Doughboy12

Spent some time under the hood last night...the welding hood.
Rebuilt the corner edges on the ATV plow and "enhanced" the original edge.
Before you go asking for pictures let me say the beads were so bad I would never show anyone.
I couldn't figure out if I was having gas issues or contaminants...welding gas that is.
Anyway I also put a layer on the plow "shoes."


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1855138 said:


> According to aaa, MN has the highest fuel prices in the country.


Why wouldn't we?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1855148 said:


> I am a doer not a thinker.


I know... typical city management


----------



## BossPlow614

It's too cafe'n cold for shorts & a sweatshirt!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light rain Shakopee.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Wind has really picked up too.


----------



## qualitycut

Monthly 0 tolerance


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1855174 said:


> Monthly 0 tolerance


Sidewalks and salt included monthly? Whats the sf on the lot?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Wtf is wrong with people


----------



## snowman55

Well I'll give you the # I would give lwmn $10,000 an month


----------



## Doughboy12

Aren't those circle drives a pain in the arse?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;1855178 said:


> Well I'll give you the # I would give lwmn $10,000 an month


Yeah, zero tolerance? Salt included? If so, snowman wouldn't be too far off.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1855157 said:


> Why wouldn't we?


Something about a refinery and they say it will drop .15 in the next week or 2.


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1855169 said:


> It's too cafe'n cold for shorts & a sweatshirt!


Poor planing. You could be pw management.


----------



## CityGuy

43 cloudy 
Feels like 37


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1855176 said:


> Sidewalks and salt included monthly? Whats the sf on the lot?


Yes, probably about 10k


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1855190 said:


> Yes, probably about 10k


Salt for the parking lot?? Suppose so since zero tolerance. Must be assisted living?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1855192 said:


> Salt for the parking lot?? Suppose so since zero tolerance. Must be assisted living?


Yes and yes it is.


----------



## CityGuy

I am really glad I left my burn gear in my truck. I may look stupid in it but I am dry and warm.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sss, commercial vehicle inspectors in Shakopee today, eating at Dragon cafe right now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1855197 said:


> Sss, commercial vehicle inspectors in Shakopee today, eating at Dragon cafe right now.


Nooooooo!!!!!! Hopefully they call it a day before we roll through town. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1855187 said:


> Poor planing. You could be pw management.


I always wear shorts. Hate wearing pants unless there's snow on the ground.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1855198 said:


> Nooooooo!!!!!! Hopefully they call it a day before we roll through town. Thanks for the heads up.


No problem.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1855193 said:


> Yes and yes it is.


$5634.78 per month, November through March.

20% returned if less than 30" of snow for the season, 20% bonus due if over 80" for the season.

April T&M at $100 per hour $225 per ton for salt.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1855204 said:


> $5634.78 per month, November through March.
> 
> 20% returned if less than 30" of snow for the season, 20% bonus due if over 80" for the season.
> 
> April T&M at $100 per hour $225 per ton for salt.


I'm down with that... I was going to say 5K... average year i'd say you'd be out there 40-50 times


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1855204 said:


> $5634.78 per month, November through March.
> 
> 20% returned if less than 30" of snow for the season, 20% bonus due if over 80" for the season.
> 
> April T&M at $100 per hour $225 per ton for salt.


If you wanted the summer work, word the 20% returned if less than 30" of snow as a credit on May's invoice. You don't write an actual check that way.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dang. Hard to find 0w-40 for the new 6.4 Hemi.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1855211 said:


> Dang. Hard to find 0w-40 for the new 6.4 Hemi.


Never heard of it


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1855211 said:


> Dang. Hard to find 0w-40 for the new 6.4 Hemi.


0-40 full synthetic


----------



## qualitycut

2nd interview Thursday


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1855216 said:


> 0-40 full synthetic


Right. Finally found some Mobil 1.

I always run Amsoil, but don't have time to get to Duluth to get my supply.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Semi roll over 494 and 212.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sss, not sure where the cvi are plucking trucks from bit they are doing the inspections at the old dodge dealership.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1855222 said:


> 2nd interview Thursday


Nice work!


----------



## qualitycut

Question, i sent a bid in and was on my 1 inch contract which they want but when i was figuring it i put a 2 inch price on it. They left a message and want to move forward. What do i do?


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1855222 said:


> 2nd interview Thursday


Nice work!

What the double post?


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1855239 said:


> Question, i sent a bid in and was on my 1 inch contract which they want but when i was figuring it i put a 2 inch price on it. They left a message and want to move forward. What do i do?


Oops... tough spot


----------



## snowman55

backpedal. Will you lose money? Is it worth telling them you screwed up? or eat it and raise next year. I always say never eat it.


----------



## qualitycut

I got lucky, they called and said they have someone else doing the lawn so they want the bid revised for just snow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1855254 said:


> I got lucky, they called and said they have someone else doing the lawn so they want the bid revised for just snow.


Phew! .....


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1855257 said:


> Phew! .....


Yea, my mess up. It was one of those call at noon and say they need the bid by 330 deals


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1855222 said:


> 2nd interview Thursday


With fd??????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm working hard today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1855258 said:


> Yea, my mess up. It was one of those call at noon and say they need the bid by 330 deals


At least your call was at noon and due by 3:30, not 5:30 am and due by noon.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1855262 said:


> With fd??????


Yup. .............


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1855270 said:


> Yup. .............


Good news. Hopefully it works out for you.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Café this, I quit!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1855303 said:


> Café this, I quit!


We did at 2 today. Too windy.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1855263 said:


> I'm working hard today.


I want some!!


----------



## CityGuy

42 cloudy and mist.
Feels like 30.


----------



## OC&D

If anyone is interested in buying my Buyers TGS07 spreader, PM me. It has two seasons on it. I'm thinking $1250 or BO.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1855270 said:


> Yup. .............


Just remember to tell them your availability during winter. That will help.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1855317 said:



> If anyone is interested in buying my Buyers TGS07 spreader, PM me. It has two seasons on it. I'm thinking $1250 or BO.


Dangit.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light rain, Shakopee.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Halloween looks chilly for the little goblins.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Brickman is looking for subs if anyone is interested.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1855350 said:


> Brickman is looking for subs if anyone is interested.


They have emailed me about four times in the last month.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;1855344 said:


> Light rain, Shakopee.


Same here....


----------



## banonea

SnowGuy73;1855350 said:


> Brickman is looking for subs if anyone is interested.


Made that mistake once in my career, lost $5000.00.......never again (no lawman, not talking about you


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;1855351 said:


> They have emailed me about four times in the last month.


I have received no less then a dozen from them and other nationals within the last 6 weeks or so.


----------



## NorthernProServ

banonea;1855356 said:


> Made that mistake once in my career, lost $5000.00.......never again (no lawman, not talking about you


My first year plowing had a call from one and was hot to jump on it. SO glad my gut feeling won over and I didn't!


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1855357 said:


> I have received no less then a dozen from them and other nationals within the last 6 weeks or so.


Same here...

Clowns.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1855345 said:


> Halloween looks chilly for the little goblins.


Perfect the beer will stay cold!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1855365 said:


> Perfect the beer will stay cold!


Right!....


----------



## CityGuy

Goal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Light drizzle here. Brisk wind.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1855376 said:


> Light drizzle here. Brisk wind.


Same here.


----------



## TKLAWN

Bel says warmer and less windy tomorrow. I'm in.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1855388 said:


> Bel says warmer and less windy tomorrow. I'm in.


I'm showing warmer by 1°...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You guys that get emails from Brickman, are they off of your website? Did you contact them at one point?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1855392 said:


> You guys that get emails from Brickman, are they off of your website? Did you contact them at one point?


Why you looking,


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1855392 said:


> You guys that get emails from Brickman, are they off of your website? Did you contact them at one point?


I never contacted them but I got a email from them.


----------



## mnlefty

Speaking of Brickman... anybody want to run the local branch?

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/bus/4735152119.html


----------



## jimslawnsnow

mnlefty;1855401 said:


> Speaking of Brickman... anybody want to run the local branch?
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/bus/4735152119.html


there you go snow


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1855400 said:


> I never contacted them but I got a email from them.


Same here.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1855391 said:


> I'm showing warmer by 1°...


That is warmer


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnlefty;1855401 said:


> Speaking of Brickman... anybody want to run the local branch?
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/bus/4735152119.html


I would for $60k/year + benefits.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1855418 said:


> That is warmer


No way!......


----------



## TKLAWN

Mac and cheese,it's what for dinner.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

here's one example why hourlies limit your money. put in a bid that's always been hourly and wanted to stay that way. last season was their highest total for money paid out for snow removal. they paid 2100 last season, 1800 and 1600. I bid 500 for 5 months. nice little lot. 20-30 plowing per snow. and half hour or so of shoveling. salt walks as needed. now had I won hourly I could have lost 400-900 or more additional money


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1855425 said:


> Mac and cheese,it's what for dinner.


chips and cheese is whats for dinner


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1855419 said:


> I would for $60k/year + benefits.


doesn't it say 60k-85k?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

homemade big macs tonight


----------



## Polarismalibu

What a goal that was


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1855427 said:


> here's one example why hourlies limit your money. put in a bid that's always been hourly and wanted to stay that way. last season was their highest total for money paid out for snow removal. they paid 2100 last season, 1800 and 1600. I bid 500 for 5 months. *nice little lot*. 20-30 plowing per snow. and half hour or so of shoveling. salt walks as needed. now had I won hourly I could have lost 400-900 or more additional money


^^Those are the key words. We have some hourly deals but they are large properties and typically have us there a lot so it works for us. Little lots would never make sense.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1855430 said:


> chips and cheese is whats for dinner


Hormel Chili for me.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1855444 said:


> Hormel Chili for me.


make sure to light a match!!


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1855450 said:


> make sure to light a match!!


or the whole house!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm not looking, just wondering how they find some of you guys.

Had someone call the other day say they located me online.

Not sure where, as I don't have too much info online.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1855430 said:


> chips and cheese is whats for dinner


Man you eat good out west.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1855466 said:


> Man you eat good out west.


Nothing but the finest when I have to cook myself dinner at 7


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1855425 said:


> Mac and cheese,it's what for dinner.


Chinese here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1855431 said:


> doesn't it say 60k-85k?


I don't know, didn't read it.

What's it say for benefits?


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1855427 said:


> here's one example why hourlies limit your money. put in a bid that's always been hourly and wanted to stay that way. last season was their highest total for money paid out for snow removal. they paid 2100 last season, 1800 and 1600. I bid 500 for 5 months. nice little lot. 20-30 plowing per snow. and half hour or so of shoveling. salt walks as needed. now had I won hourly I could have lost 400-900 or more additional money


I am confused... whats 1800 and 1600?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1855463 said:


> I'm not looking, just wondering how they find some of you guys.
> 
> Had someone call the other day say they located me online.
> 
> Not sure where, as I don't have too much info online.


I consider myself lucky... only TCOS has reached out to me the past few years...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1855479 said:


> I am confused... whats 1800 and 1600?


Last season they paid 2100 year before 1800 and year before that 1600


----------



## CityGuy

Goal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Goalllllllllllllllll


tie game


----------



## TKLAWN

Hamelfire;1855505 said:


> Goalllllllllllllllll
> 
> tie game


We're showing some team toughness.
I really like the way we responded after last nights callapse.

Parise looks good with 20 stitches in his face.


----------



## CityGuy

TKLAWN;1855507 said:


> We're showing some team toughness.
> I really like the way we responded after last nights callapse.
> 
> Praise looks good with 20 stitches in his face.


Seem to be getting production out of all 4 lines.


----------



## Green Grass

I don't see a dive out of backstrum on that penalty


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1855519 said:


> I don't see a dive out of backstrum on that penalty


I didn't either.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light rain, still....


----------



## CityGuy

GoaLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak says " killing freeze" this weekend. 

Bring it!


----------



## CityGuy

Great win for the wild tonight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Go Royals.....!!....!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1855494 said:


> Last season they paid 2100 year before 1800 and year before that 1600


Ahhhhhh gotcha...


----------



## Camden

Nice comeback for the Wild....they should be 2-0 on this trip though :realmad:


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1855551 said:


> Go Royals.....!!....!!!!


What's that???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NaturalGreen/ Concierge was caught up in the bank scam with forged checks.

Couldn't have happened to a nicer company.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1855565 said:


> What's that???


Hmmmm...World Series?


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1855569 said:


> Hmmmm...World Series?


So the Royals must be playing?


----------



## Polarismalibu

So what's this I hear about 3 people in Brooklyn park that just came back from Africa that have been quarantined in there home


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1855567 said:


> NaturalGreen/ Concierge was caught up in the bank scam with forged checks.
> 
> Couldn't have happened to a nicer company.


Which bank scam?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1855569 said:


> Hmmmm...World Series?


They're destroying them. Game 7 will be fun to watch unless they blow this 9-0 lead.


----------



## IDST

Man this oxycodone is whupping my a$$ tonight. been in the recliner since 11. can hardly read the computer screen. 

On another note I will be looking for extra "clean-up" work with my toolcat this winter. I have a SB240 74" high flow blower and a snowwolf 96" blade/pusher for it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jagext;1855583 said:


> Man this oxycodone is whupping my a$$ tonight. been in the recliner since 11. can hardly read the computer screen.
> 
> On another note I will be looking for extra "clean-up" work with my toolcat this winter. I have a SB240 74" high flow blower and a snowwolf 96" blade/pusher for it.


If we get dumped on good like last year I will end up needing a blower in Rogers


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1855567 said:


> NaturalGreen/ Concierge was caught up in the bank scam with forged checks.
> 
> Couldn't have happened to a nicer company.


Oh my gosh... so weird... Do I hear another name change coming???



Polarismalibu;1855576 said:


> So what's this I hear about 3 people in Brooklyn park that just came back from Africa that have been quarantined in there home


One of the largest U.S. Liberian populations outside of Liberia...



SSS Inc.;1855578 said:


> They're destroying them. Game 7 will be fun to watch unless they blow this 9-0 lead.


Love this series... rooting for the Royals!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1855587 said:


> If we get dumped on good like last year I will end up needing a blower in Rogers


I have a blower for my tractor and can swap work.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;1855577 said:


> Which bank scam?


Check forgery. A TCF branch manager, bank teller from a different bank, door to door meat salesman, and 25 other people busted.

Channel 45 had logos from some of the companies in their story that had checked forged on their account, NaturalGreen was one of them.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1855599 said:


> Check forgery. A TCF branch manager, bank teller from a different bank, door to door meat salesman, and 25 other people busted.
> 
> Channel 45 had logos from some of the companies in their story that had checked forged on their account, NaturalGreen was one of them.


What company would use tcf?


----------



## DDB

I got a call today for a resi plowing account in prior lake but this is out site my service area and I told him I'd try to find a contractor for him... anyone interested in this?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1855576 said:


> So what's this I hear about 3 people in Brooklyn park that just came back from Africa that have been quarantined in there home


Nothing anywhere on the interwebs.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1855600 said:


> What company would use tcf?


Wasn't necessarily TCF.

The TCF manager was used to pass the checks through.


----------



## Drakeslayer

DDB;1855601 said:


> I got a call today for a resi plowing account in prior lake but this is out site my service area and I told him I'd try to find a contractor for him... anyone interested in this?


Snowguy sold his plows but may have kept his shovels. Snowguy?


----------



## OC&D

Is anyone looking for more work in South Minneapolis(obviously SSS doesn't need it), NSP, Hwy 280/Territorial area, and the East side of St. Paul? I'm cutting them all loose and will give you a good referral. PM me if you're interested. No promises on whether you'll get the work, but there's a good chance you'll get a call on it.

These are all just plowing and ice control, no shoveling.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1855599 said:


> Check forgery. A TCF branch manager, bank teller from a different bank, door to door meat salesman, and 25 other people busted.
> 
> Channel 45 had logos from some of the companies in their story that had checked forged on their account, NaturalGreen was one of them.


Looks like the story is on the #5 at 10


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1855567 said:


> NaturalGreen/ Concierge was caught up in the bank scam with forged checks.
> 
> Couldn't have happened to a nicer company.


What bank scam? Hadn't heard of that but I certainly see them all the time!


----------



## BossPlow614

http://m.startribune.com/local/280683322.html

I'm too tired to make it a link.

Edit: it worked!


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1855567 said:


> NaturalGreen/ Concierge was caught up in the bank scam with forged checks.
> 
> Couldn't have happened to a nicer company.


That just made my day!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Oh... they were the victim this time...


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1855567 said:


> NaturalGreen/ Concierge was caught up in the bank scam with forged checks.
> 
> Couldn't have happened to a nicer company.


I didn't see anything about them in the story I saw


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1855608 said:


> Is anyone looking for more work in South Minneapolis(obviously SSS doesn't need it), NSP, Hwy 280/Territorial area, and the East side of St. Paul? I'm cutting them all loose and will give you a good referral. PM me if you're interested. No promises on whether you'll get the work, but there's a good chance you'll get a call on it.
> 
> These are all just plowing and ice control, no shoveling.


WHOA WHOA WHOA WHOA WHOA. I would have bid it but to be honest I've been so busy I don't even see my kids much anymore. Entirely not on purpose the list you sent me got lost in the shuffle. By the time I realized a couple weeks went by and I figured you went another direction.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Seen a bunch of lawn ranger stuff for sale lately.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;1855632 said:
 

> Seen a bunch of lawn ranger stuff for sale lately.


There non existent in 3 days after they were sold


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;1855632 said:


> Seen a bunch of lawn ranger stuff for sale lately.


Where at?



Polarismalibu;1855637 said:


> There non existent in 3 days after they were sold


Whoa! I'm not up to speed on this at all...who bought them out?


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1855644 said:


> Where at?
> 
> Whoa! I'm not up to speed on this at all...who bought them out?


Lwmr. .......


----------



## 60Grit

Camden;1855644 said:


> Where at?
> 
> Whoa! I'm not up to speed on this at all...who bought them out?


It's all in the name...


----------



## BossPlow614

CJ's Outdoor;1855648 said:


> It's all in the name...


I see what you did there.


----------



## Camden

CJ's Outdoor;1855648 said:


> It's all in the name...


Hmmmm....I'm trying to figure out what you mean by this but I'm coming up empty.



BossPlow614;1855649 said:


> I see what you did there.


I don't!!


----------



## BossPlow614

Camden;1855650 said:


> Hmmmm....I'm trying to figure out what you mean by this but I'm coming up empty.
> 
> I don't!!


Lol.

Reliable Property Services bought them.


----------



## BigRiver

We had 19 Bobcats ordered in for them. Probably a good thing they went under before they took delivery.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Why in the hell am I wide awake already?!?!


----------



## CityGuy

37 partly cloudy 
Feels like 28


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1855667 said:


> Why in the hell am I wide awake already?!?!


End of the season, seasonal change, and another period in the year where the unknowns outweigh the routine.

Either that, or the gal is snoring loudly.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1855646 said:


> Lwmr. .......


No no no no......I ain't buying no one out.


----------



## CityGuy

36 clear 
Feels like 27


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1855667 said:


> Why in the hell am I wide awake already?!?!


Stress.

Does it to me every time. Hate when it happens but that's life.


----------



## CityGuy

I see our supply ship for the space station blew up last night shortly after lift off.


----------



## SnowGuy73

37° breezy clouds.


----------



## CityGuy

At&t is getting sued by federal government for slow net speeds and over charging customers.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1855692 said:


> I see our supply ship for the space station blew up last night shortly after lift off.


I didn't do it!


----------



## CityGuy

We have Bluetooth cable on the t.v..


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1855699 said:


> At&t is getting sued by federal government for slow net speeds and over charging customers.


That seems to be happening to all the big names.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1855700 said:


> I didn't do it!


How can we be sure?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1855702 said:


> That seems to be happening to all the big names.


So I better keep tabs on my speeds.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1855667 said:


> Why in the hell am I wide awake already?!?!


I was thinking the same thing


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1855644 said:


> Where at?
> 
> Whoa! I'm not up to speed on this at all...who bought them out?


Reliable....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Snow storm coming close according to this. But its from accu

http://m.accuweather.com/en/weather...-central-state/20848981#.VE5xuEVTX_U.facebook

Never mind. Its from over a year ago. Why do idiots post these crap? I suppose o should have read the dates. First I've able to see national weather


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So the NFL fan that disappeared during the Broncos game last week was found 90 miles away yesterday, safe.

The only explanation is that he "likes to walk".

WTF?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Today's AccuWeather basically has no moisture through the first week of December now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1855710 said:


> Reliable....


They have everything for sale at their shop or lawn ranger's shop?


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1855724 said:


> They have everything for sale at their shop or lawn ranger's shop?


I'm not sure what's all for sale and where it's at


----------



## SnowGuy73

No dew........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1855727 said:


> I'm not sure what's all for sale and where it's at


Oh ok.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

No frost......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1855724 said:


> They have everything for sale at their shop or lawn ranger's shop?


Interested in something?


----------



## NorthernProServ

1955: Early snow with 2.2 inches in the Twin Cities.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

What's wrong with old people these days. Makes that what's wrong people these days?

http://www.ijreview.com/2014/10/194...ar-old-woman-beheaded-alleged-murder-suicide/


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1855637 said:


> There non existent in 3 days after they were sold


You sure? I just saw a clearly labeled Lawn Ranger truck at Caterpillar in Maple Grove over the weekend, leaf box and leaf loader...


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1855737 said:


> Interested in something?


Always looking.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CJ's Outdoor;1855648 said:


> It's all in the name...


:laughing: Nice!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1855745 said:


> You sure? I just saw a clearly labeled Lawn Ranger truck at Caterpillar in Maple Grove over the weekend, leaf box and leaf loader...


Yup.

I just saw one yesterday in Eden prairie too.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1855746 said:


> Always looking.


thought you were quitting? or is hat just a cover


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1855745 said:


> You sure? I just saw a clearly labeled Lawn Ranger truck at Caterpillar in Maple Grove over the weekend, leaf box and leaf loader...


Seen one yesterday at ruby Tuesdays in igh


----------



## starspangled6.0

So what's everyone's gut feeling about this year's snow totals? My hunch is a lot less than last year, but that just me...


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1855753 said:


> thought you were quitting? or is hat just a cover


I like to buy and resell, provided I can get a good deal and make a profit.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

starspangled6.0;1855760 said:


> So what's everyone's gut feeling about this year's snow totals? My hunch is a lot less than last year, but that just me...


you are correct. that's the way its shaping up now. some say different


----------



## starspangled6.0

I remember one nutcase from NOAA, dead serious, saying, "There is a 50-50 chance the Twin Cities will see below-average precipitation and warmer temps this year."


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1855723 said:


> Today's AccuWeather basically has no moisture through the first week of December now.


That would be nice...


----------



## cbservicesllc

starspangled6.0;1855763 said:


> I remember one nutcase from NOAA, dead serious, saying, "There is a 50-50 chance the Twin Cities will see below-average precipitation and warmer temps this year."


This is true... things are pointing toward el nino (spanish for... the nino  ), but we won't know for a little bit yet...


----------



## starspangled6.0

You guys hear that Toro just bought BOSS?


----------



## SnowGuy73

starspangled6.0;1855760 said:


> So what's everyone's gut feeling about this year's snow totals? My hunch is a lot less than last year, but that just me...


Hoping for 100.1".

I will have my official prediction in a week or two.


----------



## Doughboy12

starspangled6.0;1855767 said:


> You guys hear that Toro just bought BOSS?


Thread 1
Thread 2


----------



## starspangled6.0

Ya'll are too fast for me... I have an empire to build, and a woman's heart to win


----------



## Doughboy12

starspangled6.0;1855774 said:


> Ya'll are too fast for me... I have an empire to build, and a woman's heart to win


Been there ... done that ... Got the t-shirt ... next... :waving:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1855775 said:


> Been there ... done that ... Got the t-shirt ... next... :waving:


Doughboy with the quick wit. I'm starting to think he's been around longer than he led on.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1855780 said:


> Doughboy with the quick wit. I'm starting to think he's been around longer than he led on.


Been on the planet a long time... on the site a short time.
This won't be the first forum I have been asked to leave...


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1855720 said:


> So the NFL fan that disappeared during the Broncos game last week was found 90 miles away yesterday, safe.
> 
> The only explanation is that he "likes to walk".
> 
> WTF?


Likes to walk when forced to walk


----------



## unit28

Nice to see the transition starting 

We were 32*last night 
And have a goodc chance of snow tomorrow 
Not sure about Plymouth? 

Heck my thermometer hasn't moved yet
lol


----------



## starspangled6.0

I see lows in the 20's and teens right around the corner for St. Paul in 10 days or so .


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1855745 said:


> You sure? I just saw a clearly labeled Lawn Ranger truck at Caterpillar in Maple Grove over the weekend, leaf box and leaf loader...


Someone told me the 1st they are no longer lawn ranger


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1855790 said:


> Someone told me the 1st they are no longer lawn ranger


Oh I see... 3 days from now...


----------



## starspangled6.0

Speaking of larger companies, who's the biggest in the Metro Area? I know Brickman is nationwide, but I'm just looking for local companies... Warner's? Reliable?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1855790 said:


> Someone told me the 1st they are no longer lawn ranger


I would think that while they are no longer LawnRanger as of the 1st, it's not like after Trick or Treating all of the equipment is getting relettered for Saturday.

I'm sure they will rotate the equipment out through the winter, selling off, relettering.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Finally got a part time guy. Had about 10 no shows for interviews or had excuses why they couldn't make the interview


----------



## Greenery

unit28;1855787 said:


> Nice to see the transition starting
> 
> We were 32*last night
> And have a goodc chance of snow tomorrow
> Not sure about Plymouth?
> 
> Heck my thermometer hasn't moved yet
> lol


Ok, good luck.

Is this the transition period where we will see 20° differences?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1855814 said:


> Ok, good luck.
> 
> Is this the transition period where we will see 20° differences?


Hehehe......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Anyone having problems with this page loading? Takes forever on my phone. Any other page in the forum or other forums is fine


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1855827 said:


> Anyone having problems with this page loading? Takes forever on my phone. Any other page in the forum or other forums is fine


To much knowledge in here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Gasoline, $3.19 Chaska.


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;1855782 said:


> Been on the planet a long time... on the site a short time.
> *This won't be the first forum I have been asked to leave*...


What's the story behind that? You don't come off as an a-hole at all.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1855772 said:


> Hoping for 100.1".
> 
> I will have my official prediction in a week or two.


Ha. Bring it.


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;1855787 said:


> Nice to see the transition starting
> 
> We were 32*last night
> And have a goodc chance of snow tomorrow
> Not sure about Plymouth?
> 
> Heck my thermometer hasn't moved yet
> lol


May as well. Few wings on, no salt and plow meeting on Thursday.


----------



## Camden

This site is definitely having issues.


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;1855830 said:


> What's the story behind that? You don't come off as an a-hole at all.


Give it time...I'm no 
more of a 
I call a Spade a Spade...
And sometimes  from the hip....


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;1855841 said:


> This site is definitely having issues.


Seems to be getting better now...took forever to get in though.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;1855841 said:


> This site is definitely having issues.


Normal for me now


----------



## NorthernProServ

jimslawnsnow;1855845 said:


> Normal for me now


same now..it was cafe!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;1855842 said:


> Give it time...I'm no
> more of a
> I call a Spade a Spade...
> And sometimes  from the hip....


Impressive... You'll fit in fine here... MJD leaves us alone and gives us a pretty long leash


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;1855850 said:


> Impressive... You'll fit in fine here... MJD leaves us alone and gives us a pretty long leash


Thanks...I think.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1855845 said:


> Normal for me now


Same........


----------



## BossPlow614

starspangled6.0;1855799 said:


> Speaking of larger companies, who's the biggest in the Metro Area? I know Brickman is nationwide, but I'm just looking for local companies... Warner's? Reliable?


I would say Reliable is the largest non nationwide company in our area.


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1855867 said:


> I would say Reliable is the largest non nationwide company in our area.


Wonder how TCOS and Interstate compare... I don't think either do maintenance... yet...


----------



## ryde307

BossPlow614;1855867 said:


> I would say Reliable is the largest non nationwide company in our area.


I would agree. But the cover a group of states now. In terms of more local I don't know but curbside, arteka, interstate, columbia, outdoor environments, and many more are all "bigger" companies. It all depends on what people define as big companies as well. also big in snow, lawn or year round service?


----------



## ryde307

cbservicesllc;1855872 said:


> Wonder how TCOS and Interstate compare... I don't think either do maintenance... yet...


I forgot about tcos. They would be one of the bigger snow ones. Also forgot about cutting edge. Again it would all be in how you define a big company.


----------



## ryde307

I mean snowman55 seems to have a big company. I have no idea who he is or who they may be but seems good size. SSS i know a bit more about and seems to be a big company but they do summer work unrelated to most of us.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Anyone else get a cafe ton of junk emails from moose river media?


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1855874 said:


> I would agree. But the cover a group of states now. In terms of more local I don't know but curbside, arteka, interstate, columbia, outdoor environments, and many more are all "bigger" companies. It all depends on what people define as big companies as well. also big in snow, lawn or year round service?


Arteka isn't nearly as big as they were before valley crest bought them out for a year or two.


----------



## Camden

SnowGuy73;1855900 said:


> Anyone else get a cafe ton of junk emails from moose river media?


A few here and there, nothing too crazy though.

The site is free so they gotta make $$$ somehow.


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;1855850 said:


> Impressive... You'll fit in fine here... MJD leaves us alone and gives us a pretty long leash


x2

There's a lot of mutual respect among everyone in here and that's why it works.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1855902 said:


> A few here and there, nothing too crazy though.
> 
> The site is free so they gotta make $$$ somehow.


I understand that but the unsubscribe option apparently doesn't work!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1855904 said:


> I understand that but the unsubscribe option apparently doesn't work!


I guess I will change my email address on here to a bs one...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1855904 said:


> I understand that but the unsubscribe option apparently doesn't work!


Are you talking emails when someone posts? Or just general info email from them?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1855905 said:


> I guess I will change my email address on here to a bs one...


Just don't forget your log in. I have a junk email account for just that reason


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1855903 said:


> x2
> 
> There's a lot of mutual respect among everyone in here and that's why it works.


You sure about that?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Guess I'm going up against Village Green on a property (bigger company on the NE side anyways).

Maybe snowman=Village Green???


----------



## mnlefty

SnowGuy73;1855900 said:


> Anyone else get a cafe ton of junk emails from moose river media?


Maybe it's sent in relation to post count... I almost never get any??


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1855907 said:


> Just don't forget your log in. I have a junk email account for just that reason


Third party emails... Boss, Buyers, ect....


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1855907 said:


> Just don't forget your log in. I have a junk email account for just that reason


Good thinking.


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnlefty;1855910 said:


> Maybe it's sent in relation to post count... I almost never get any??


You're may on something or on to something... xysport


----------



## Camden

SnowGuy73;1855904 said:


> I understand that but the unsubscribe option apparently doesn't work!


You're right, the unsubscribe button is broken! You can create a filter through your email provider to automatically delete the messages though. I have mine sent right to the Spam folder and I review them once a day and then do a wholesale DELETE.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

After my unsubscribe issues last year, I got it fixed.

Gotta make sure you unsubscribe from a threads, both mobile and home (work) before you post again.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1855909 said:


> Guess I'm going up against Village Green on a property (bigger company on the NE side anyways).
> 
> Maybe snowman=Village Green???


If so he over paid for a tandem at the st paul auction.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1855908 said:


> You sure about that?


Well, for the most part I think it's true. I know what you're getting at though. You and Jim seem to rub each other the wrong way and I certainly don't get along with a guy who lives 150 miles up I-35 but for every 500 posts made in this thread there's maybe a handful that are uncalled for. That's a pretty good average, don't you think?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1855920 said:


> Well, for the most part I think it's true. I know what you're getting at though. You and Jim seem to rub each other the wrong way and I certainly don't get along with a guy who lives 150 miles up I-35 but for every 500 posts made in this thread there's maybe a handful that are uncalled for. That's a pretty good average, don't you think?


Just giving you grief, former Colorado Avalanche goalie.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1855922 said:


> Just giving you grief, former Colorado Avalanche goalie.




(And I prefer former Montreal Canadians goalie)


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1855828 said:


> To much knowledge in here.


Ha yea right!


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1855827 said:


> Anyone having problems with this page loading? Takes forever on my phone. Any other page in the forum or other forums is fine


Mine has been screwed up since 1000 am. Couldn't get in and when I could it was all screwed up on my phone.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

mnlefty;1855910 said:


> Maybe it's sent in relation to post count... I almost never get any??


I don't either. Maybe "quality post" count?


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1855867 said:


> I would say Reliable is the largest non nationwide company in our area.


How about pro turf or true green chem lawn?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1855900 said:


> Anyone else get a cafe ton of junk emails from moose river media?


Nope. Not unless spam is catching it.


----------



## Doughboy12

Hamelfire;1855927 said:


> How about pro turf or true green chem lawn?


#Fail on the NON-National part...


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1855935 said:


> #Fail on the NON-National part...


Yes but are they a national mowing company? I thought I read somewhere that was local


----------



## andersman02

so whos going to the recert tomorrow in andover!?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Proturf is local. Based in Lakeville, or used to be.


----------



## ryde307

I forgot about prescription also. Again it depends how you define big and in what types of services. There are alot of good size companies in the green industry around the metro.


----------



## andersman02

Still is local, we "know" the owner
They are pretty big, lots of snow. From what I've heard the owner is a real "nice" guy 

I wouldnt say there huge like reliable tho, maybe 1/2?


----------



## SnowGuy73

andersman02;1855943 said:


> so whos going to the recert tomorrow in andover!?


No I.. I go January at the green expo.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1855945 said:


> Proturf is local. Based in Lakeville, or used to be.


Still is...:redbounce


----------



## mnlefty

andersman02;1855949 said:


> Still is local, we "know" the owner
> They are pretty big, lots of snow. From what I've heard the owner is a real "nice" guy
> 
> I wouldnt say there huge like reliable tho, maybe 1/2?


This referring to Proturf?


----------



## albhb3

andersman02;1855949 said:


> Still is local, we "know" the owner
> They are pretty big, lots of snow. From what I've heard the owner is a real "nice" guy
> 
> I wouldnt say there huge like reliable tho, maybe 1/2?


I think ya gotta be at that size... just for the sake of staying on top of everything, im sure the stress is a bit higher then someone trying to manage 5-6 people. Heck look how hard it is for guys on here to find guys much less a company of that size


----------



## Doughboy12

mnlefty;1855961 said:


> This referring to Proturf?


Yes it is....7780 215th St W, Lakeville, MN 55044
But they don't seem to do snow...? At least it isn't an option on their site...anyone?


----------



## mnlefty

Doughboy12;1855967 said:


> Yes it is....7780 215th St W, Lakeville, MN 55044


I know that address well, used to go there everyday about 10 years ago. ;-)


----------



## andersman02

albhb3;1855965 said:


> I think ya gotta be at that size... just for the sake of staying on top of everything, im sure the stress is a bit higher then someone trying to manage 5-6 people. Heck look how hard it is for guys on here to find guys much less a company of that size


That is true


----------



## andersman02

Doughboy12;1855967 said:


> Yes it is....7780 215th St W, Lakeville, MN 55044
> But they don't seem to do snow...? At least it isn't an option on their site...anyone?


Yes they do, already last year. There name is professional turf legally speaking


----------



## skorum03

Got a big doe on the food plot I'm sitting over right now. Hoping there's something with horns in the area....

It's that time of year ya know


----------



## CityGuy

Thats a big blob of green heading our way.


----------



## skorum03

What do you guys define as a big company? Gross Sales? Amount of accounts? Employees? Equipment? I know those things kinda all go hand in hand.


----------



## ryde307

skorum03;1855995 said:


> What do you guys define as a big company? Gross Sales? Amount of accounts? Employees? Equipment? I know those things kinda all go hand in hand.


This is what I was getting at earlier. The only Apples to apples comparison would be revenue.


----------



## wizardsr

LwnmwrMan22;1855909 said:


> Maybe snowman=Village Green???


You talking snowman55? If so, you would be wrong. I've worked with him, and he's definitely not Village Green.



ryde307;1855878 said:


> I mean snowman55 seems to have a big company. I have no idea who he is or who they may be but seems good size. SSS i know a bit more about and seems to be a big company but they do summer work unrelated to most of us.


He's bigger than a fair share of the guys here, but he's not the behemoth some of you think he is...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1855967 said:


> Yes it is....7780 215th St W, Lakeville, MN 55044
> But they don't seem to do snow...? At least it isn't an option on their site...anyone?


No. I've subbed snow for them in Forest Lake before.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

wizardsr;1856020 said:


> You talking snowman55? If so, you would be wrong. I've worked with him, and he's definitely not Village Green.
> 
> He's bigger than a fair share of the guys here, but he's not the behemoth some of you think he is...


Does he keep a profile that's high?


----------



## albhb3

I was thinking naturescape up heres pretty big run in 8 states and over 100000 customers mostly MN,WI,IL


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1856031 said:


> Does he keep a profile that's high?


That would be funny because then I would know him


----------



## Doughboy12

Funny they don't advertise that service...?


----------



## SnowGuy73

I can't believe the number of calls for snow plowing. Two more while I was at dinner tonight... Crazy!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1855994 said:


> Thats a big blob of green heading our way.


?......

My radar is clear.


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;1856058 said:


> I can't believe the number of calls for snow plowing. Two more while I was at dinner tonight... Crazy!


Well us homeowners were pushed over the edge last year...:laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1856060 said:


> ?......
> 
> My radar is clear.


http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/uppermissvly_loop.php
http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/uppermissvly_loop.php


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1856067 said:


> http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/uppermissvly_loop.php
> http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/uppermissvly_loop.php


http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/uppermissvly_loop.php


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/uppermissvly_loop.php


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yes!!!!!!!!!!! Finally.


----------



## snowman55

My ears are burning. Wiz did crysteel screw you out of the buzz box deal? 

I have been told size doesn't matter . We all know that's 
B cafe.


----------



## Green Grass

snowman55;1856071 said:


> My ears are burning. Wiz did crysteel screw you out of the buzz box deal?
> 
> I have been told size doesn't matter . We all know that's
> B cafe.


That's what my wife tells me.


----------



## snowman55

And Lwmn, I have to say 55 is bigger and way cooler than 22.

Just might be my last post. # 555


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1856060 said:


> ?......
> 
> My radar is clear.


Chanel 5 showed dakotas with rain headed this way


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1855919 said:


> If so he over paid for a tandem at the st paul auction.


We all overpay sometimes. Like me tonight. :laughing: But I'm ok with it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bases loaded! NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;1856078 said:


> And Lwmn, I have to say 55 is bigger and way cooler than 22.
> 
> Just might be my last post. # 555


I say 22 so I feel young at heart.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1856088 said:


> Chanel 5 showed dakotas with rain headed this way


Ah, I thought you meant like on the door step.


----------



## wizardsr

snowman55;1856071 said:


> My ears are burning. Wiz did crysteel screw you out of the buzz box deal?
> 
> I have been told size doesn't matter . We all know that's
> B cafe.


No, the Neimela's did. Crysteel is worried now that they know that every unit I've sold has failed in some way. At least yours hasn't self destructed yet (or has it? lol). 

Yes, size matters. Guess until I have 100 g's to plop down for inventory I'm not big enough for them. Which is fine, since I'm not real interested in dealing with warranty BS on every unit I sell, I have better things to do with my time. Thumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1856097 said:


> Ah, I thought you meant like on the door step.


They say it will mostly dry up but a few sprinkles are possible


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1856099 said:


> They say it will mostly dry up but a few sprinkles are possible


Wonderful!...


----------



## SnowGuy73

So, Hamel. How many structure fires you think Detroit will have tomorrow night?


----------



## BossPlow614

skorum03;1855995 said:


> What do you guys define as a big company? Gross Sales? Amount of accounts? Employees? Equipment? I know those things kinda all go hand in hand.


I don't factor in "amount of accounts" except as a gauge some people use to brag. "I mowed 35 lawns today", etc. That figure is pointless because every single property is different in some way.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Looks like a fatal accident on 101 in Rogers. Car under back of semi trailer. Someone wasn't paying attention that's for sure


----------



## qualitycut

So whats a guy wear for second fire interview?


----------



## BossPlow614

albhb3;1856041 said:


> I was thinking naturescape up heres pretty big run in 8 states and over 100000 customers mostly MN,WI,IL


They are on the top 100, based in WI. But as you said, they have a presence here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1856107 said:


> Looks like a fatal accident on 101 in Rogers. Car under back of semi trailer. Someone wasn't paying attention that's for sure


Aircare was canceled.

Tarp over the car?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1856108 said:


> So whats a guy wear for second fire interview?


I don't know, I was hired after only one!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1856111 said:


> Aircare was canceled.
> 
> Tarp over the car?


I just drove past it. Car went under up to the trunk. Right on the drivers side.

No tarp


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1856058 said:


> I can't believe the number of calls for snow plowing. Two more while I was at dinner tonight... Crazy!


Experienced the same! All residential, it got cold & people are finally thinking about it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1856114 said:


> Experienced the same! All residential, it got cold & people are finally thinking about it.


I was talking to Ryde earlier about this. I think a lot of people fired their plow guy last season due to circumstance out of the contractors control.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1856104 said:


> So, Hamel. How many structure fires you think Detroit will have tomorrow night?


12 is my guess


----------



## BossPlow614

Polarismalibu;1856113 said:


> I just drove past it. Car went under up to the trunk. Right on the drivers side.
> 
> No tarp


Oh wow. That doesn't sound good at all!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1856115 said:


> I was talking to Ryde earlier about this. I think a lot of people fired their plow guy last season due to circumstance out of the contractors control.


Cold, wind, larger snowfalls....


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1856108 said:


> So whats a guy wear for second fire interview?


Good clean golftype shirt and clean jeans or kahkis


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1856113 said:


> I just drove past it. Car went under up to the trunk. Right on the drivers side.
> 
> No tarp


Must have transported then.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1856116 said:


> 12 is my guess


I think last year was 39 or something.

Remember, its devil's night!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1856120 said:


> Good clean golftype shirt and clean jeans or kahkis


I wore a tie....


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1856120 said:


> Good clean golftype shirt and clean jeans or kahkis


K glad you didnt say suit.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1856122 said:


> Must have transported then.


Likely to MG. Crime lab was requested.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1856126 said:


> K glad you didnt say suit.


I did, without the coat.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1856124 said:


> I think last year was 39 or something.
> 
> Remember, its devil's night!


Isn't that friday? Tomorrow is thursday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1856127 said:


> Likely to MG. Crime lab was requested.


Crime lab, what the?


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1856122 said:


> Must have transported then.


Idk how they got them out then. The driver had to have been laid out flat under the trailer they way the car is under there


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1856129 said:


> Isn't that friday? Tomorrow is thursday.


Oct 30th is devil's night, Oct 31st is Halloween.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1856130 said:


> Crime lab, what the?


There is 4 crime lab cars there


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1856115 said:


> I was talking to Ryde earlier about this. I think a lot of people fired their plow guy last season due to circumstance out of the contractors control.


You may have a point there! Better increase the prices on these proposals to ensure they're worth the headaches they may bring Thumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1856126 said:


> K glad you didnt say suit.


You have to somewhat dress the part. The problem with this job is that you can't.

Suit while proffesional is not the typical firefighter.
Clean jeans and shirt is more the part.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1856131 said:


> Idk how they got them out then. The driver had to have been laid out flat under the trailer they way the car is under there


Not sure..


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1856130 said:


> Crime lab, what the?


County version of investigator/photogrepher.


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1856135 said:


> You may have a point there! Better increase the prices on these proposals to ensure they're worth the headaches they may bring Thumbs Up


Ya, getting tough to educate the customers nowadays.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1856138 said:


> County version of investigator/photogrepher.


Why not just state patrol?


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1856131 said:


> Idk how they got them out then. The driver had to have been laid out flat under the trailer they way the car is under there


If they were lucky the seat back broke on impact and he laid down.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1856134 said:


> There is 4 crime lab cars there


Slow night I guess.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1856140 said:


> Why not just state patrol?


Depends on if they needed just photos or a full recon.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1856112 said:


> I don't know, I was hired after only one!


I never had one they came and asked me to join


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1856143 said:


> Depends on if they needed just photos or a full recon.


Recon is there, according to the radio traffic.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1856146 said:


> Recon is there, according to the radio traffic.


Then I would have to say slow night.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;1855935 said:


> #Fail on the NON-National part...


Yep... you're part of the fam... welcome home!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1856145 said:


> I never had one they came and asked me to join


Shakopee used to do that too..... Back in the 80s and before!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1856140 said:


> Why not just state patrol?


There a few of those too


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1855909 said:


> Guess I'm going up against Village Green on a property (bigger company on the NE side anyways).
> 
> Maybe snowman=Village Green???


If it is I chewed out one of his guys today.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1856140 said:


> Why not just state patrol?


Isn't 101 a county road. Then it is the countys problem and the county will do recon through the crime lab


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1856147 said:


> Then I would have to say slow night.


Cops get goofy like that sometimes at 54s. At least in my experience.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1856152 said:


> Isn't 101 a county road. Then it is the countys problem and the county will do recon through the crime lab


Down here we get state at all fatalities and potential fatalities.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1856154 said:


> Down here we get state at all fatalities and potential fatalities.


Carver is the same way.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1856154 said:


> Down here we get state at all fatalities and potential fatalities.


Not it Wright we have helped deputies do recon on a fatality before. It is kind of interesting.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1856152 said:


> Isn't 101 a county road. Then it is the countys problem and the county will do recon through the crime lab


North of 94 I think it is 101/169 so debateable


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1856157 said:


> North of 94 I think it is 101/169 so debateable


169 is after/in elk river.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1856104 said:


> So, Hamel. How many structure fires you think Detroit will have tomorrow night?


I'm not Hamel... but dozens for sure...


----------



## Green Grass

snowman55;1856078 said:


> And Lwmn, I have to say 55 is bigger and way cooler than 22.
> 
> Just might be my last post. # 555


Because he is lawn range and is getting out of the business


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1856126 said:


> K glad you didnt say suit.


They have to know you can actually work!


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1856159 said:


> I'm not Hamel... but dozens for sure...


I bet 35...


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1856162 said:


> They have to know you can actually work!


But he can't!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1856159 said:


> I'm not Hamel... but dozens for sure...


Crazy and sad in that city.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1856152 said:


> Isn't 101 a county road. Then it is the countys problem and the county will do recon through the crime lab


The one south of 94 is I think the one north that it's on is state. Ether way there both there


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1856164 said:


> I bet 35...


I'd go high but there can't be much to burn anymore.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1856154 said:


> Down here we get state at all fatalities and potential fatalities.


Same here..... that's what I've always seen...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1856169 said:


> The one south of 94 is I think the one north that it's on is state. Ether way there both there


That reminds me....

Mndot plows 101 Eden prairie through Chanhassen and into Shakopee.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1856167 said:


> Crazy and sad in that city.


Google it. It has some amazing history.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1856174 said:


> Google it. It has some amazing history.


Did you see the burn documentary?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1856170 said:


> I'd go high but there can't be much to burn anymore.


They relight buildings that have already burned


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1856178 said:


> Did you see the burn documentary?


I have it...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1856115 said:


> I was talking to Ryde earlier about this. I think a lot of people fired their plow guy last season due to circumstance out of the contractors control.


Nnnooooo....that happens???


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1856181 said:


> They relight buildings that have already burned


I know, it was a joke.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1856182 said:


> I have it...


Worth the money?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1856189 said:


> Worth the money?


You can borrow it. Very interesting watch don't know that you would watch it multiple times.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1856192 said:


> You can borrow it. Very interesting watch don't know that you would watch it multiple times.


I'd like that, if you don't mind.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1856178 said:


> Did you see the burn documentary?


I own it. Great movie


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1856178 said:


> Did you see the burn documentary?


Ken Burns DOES do some good documentaries.


----------



## snowman55

TKLAWN;1856151 said:


> If it is I chewed out one of his guys today.


So that was you.


----------



## Green Grass

snowman55;1856200 said:


> So that was you.


We will draw you a map to his house.


----------



## snowman55

Cafe now I need 4998 more posts


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

What the?!?!?!?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1856197 said:


> Ken Burns DOES do some good documentaries.


Yes he does!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1856192 said:


> You can borrow it. Very interesting watch don't know that you would watch it multiple times.


Is this the thing you guys came to see in Mpls last year?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1856207 said:


> Is this the thing you guys came to see in Mpls last year?


Yes, most likely.

I couldn't go.


----------



## snowman55

Green Grass;1856201 said:


> We will draw you a map to his house.


What do I care? Just some h2b's I'm sending home next week.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1856207 said:


> Is this the thing you guys came to see in Mpls last year?


Yeah and you weren't nice enough to invite us over.


----------



## Green Grass

snowman55;1856210 said:


> What do I care? Just some h2b's I'm sending home next week.


It gets to cold for them to shovel


----------



## mnlefty

LwnmwrMan22;1856203 said:


> What the?!?!?!?


Better hang the plows quick tonight!


----------



## Green Grass

mnlefty;1856214 said:


> Better hang the plows quick tonight!


I am still waiting on some slow poke customers to tell me what's going on.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Little of last year I guess.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1856215 said:


> I am still waiting on some slow poke customers to tell me what's going on.


Pretty sure we all are. Invoices go out Saturday.


----------



## Camden

Green Grass;1856215 said:


> I am still waiting on some slow poke customers to tell me what's going on.


You and me both, brother.


----------



## CityGuy

Hey Snow,

Got water?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1856219 said:


> Pretty sure we all are.


Stop bit%&%*$. That's all you ever do.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1856224 said:


> Hey Snow,
> 
> Got water?


Haha. I was just going to post that video.

You see it?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1856221 said:


> You and me both, brother.


Roy, I talked to your brother today. He said we could call ya Jr. from now on. Whenever you head down to the metro let me know if we can work something out. Your brother said he would trust you with the cash. payup


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green, cb, Hamel. 

5" attack line. 

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=15sgEm0VgY


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1856225 said:


> Stop bit%&%*$. That's all you ever do.


:laughing:
 **cough**


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1856226 said:


> Haha. I was just going to post that video.
> 
> You see it?


Yup, pretty cool


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1856228 said:


> Roy, I talked to your brother today. He said we could call ya Jr. from now on. Whenever you head down to the metro let me know if we can work something out. Your brother said he would trust you with the cash. payup


Wow brave!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1856231 said:


> Yup, pretty cool


Work great for defense mode on a barn.

Although drop tanks would go quickly.


----------



## SSS Inc.

This is shaping up to be a thrilling game 7.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Alcides Escobar looks like Carlos Gomez.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow's favorite Royal player is up..... Aoki.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1856234 said:


> Work great for defense mode on a barn.
> 
> Although drop tanks would go quickly.


You would need multiple drops jetting and lots of tankers or hydrant and tanker support


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1856241 said:


> You would need multiple drops jetting and lots of tankers or hydrant and tanker support


Yup, a cluster cafe!!!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1856229 said:


> Green, cb, Hamel.
> 
> 5" attack line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys don't have 5" preconnects?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1856241 said:


> You would need multiple drops jetting and lots of tankers or hydrant and tanker support


Or, draft from a pond/ lake.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1856245 said:


> You guys don't have 5" preconnects?


Sure, supply lines are pre connected.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1856249 said:


> Sure, supply lines are pre connected.


And our trash lines!

Haha.


----------



## qualitycut

The poor dog was left home all dang night in that bud commercial. Stupid.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1856245 said:


> You guys don't have 5" preconnects?


I didn't see any on your trucks?


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1856252 said:


> I didn't see any on your trucks?


They shrunk after they dried to 1 3/4


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1856252 said:


> I didn't see any on your trucks?


I don't know either, wasn't invited!


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1856228 said:


> Roy, I talked to your brother today. He said we could call ya Jr. from now on. Whenever you head down to the metro let me know if we can work something out. Your brother said he would trust you with the cash. payup


Sounds good. I'm going to head to Countryside very soon. Maybe we can meet up there.

And yeah, my family calls me Junior. I'm the youngest of 9.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1856255 said:


> They shrunk after they dried to 1 3/4


You guys too?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1856257 said:


> Sounds good. I'm going to head to Countryside very soon. Maybe we can meet up there.
> 
> And yeah, my family calls me Junior. I'm the youngest of 9.


9, damn!!!!


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;1856257 said:


> Sounds good. I'm going to head to Countryside very soon. Maybe we can meet up there.
> 
> And yeah, my family calls me Junior. I'm the youngest of 9.


9!!!! Busy parents


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1856258 said:


> You guys too?


Yep.........


----------



## CityGuy

I want one!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1856264 said:


> I want one!!!!!


You ever been to rosenbauer in Wyoming, MN?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1856265 said:


> You ever been to rosenbauer in Wyoming, MN?


Nope. Been to Custom.


----------



## Camden

My parents didn't have cable.

My oldest brother is 20 years older than me. He's 58 I'm 38.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1856266 said:


> Nope. Been to Custom.


Rosenbauer makes them there.


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;1856267 said:


> My parents didn't have cable.
> 
> My oldest brother is 20 years older than me. He's 58 I'm 38.


That explains it!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1856257 said:


> Sounds good. I'm going to head to Countryside very soon. Maybe we can meet up there.
> 
> And yeah, my family calls me Junior. I'm the youngest of 9.


Let me know and I can make it there whenever it works for you.



Camden;1856267 said:


> My parents didn't have cable.
> 
> My oldest brother is 20 years older than me. He's 58 I'm 38.


Sounds similar to my family except my parents stopped at 5 (Me). Saved the best for last. :laughing:


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1856274 said:


> Sounds similar to my family except my parents stopped at 5 (Me). Saved the best for last. :laughing:


I am the. Oh wait nobody cares about the middle child.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1856251 said:


> The poor dog was left home all dang night in that bud commercial. Stupid.


If its the one I'm thinking of, I thought the guy was going to die


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1856277 said:


> I am the. Oh wait nobody cares about the middle child.


Oh, the dreaded middle child syndrome. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1856240 said:


> BossPlow's favorite Royal player is up..... Aoki.


:laughing:

Bummer, I'm not even watching it.


----------



## Camden

Bumgarner is coming out for the 9th. This is incredible, we're watching World Series history.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1856194 said:


> I'd like that, if you don't mind.


I think its on Netflix too...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1856295 said:


> Bumgarner is coming out for the 9th. This is incredible, we're watching World Series history.


Either three strike outs or he gets rocked.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Its over.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

Wait a minute..........


----------



## Polarismalibu

Easy out...


----------



## Camden

Just an incredible pitching performance. Really really awesome stuff.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Buster Posey looks like he's 12.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bummed the Royals couldn't pull it off... they put up a good fight...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Rain out to the west. Bet we get a few flakes tonight I'm at 36 right now


----------



## Deershack

When I worked for the RR(17 yrs) I did survey and drafting. Every time there was an accident( internal or external) we got the call to do an accident survey. Every thing from crossing accidents to guys getting caught in the knuckles between cars to getting run over loading trailers on flat cars. Pretty gruesome. Especialy finding all the body parts and logging their location.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Guess it's my turn to be up at 3 am.


----------



## unit28

No wet flakes here. .....


----------



## CityGuy

38 and cloudy 
Feels like 43


----------



## SnowGuy73

38° breeze drizzle.


----------



## CityGuy

38 cloudy 
Feels like 43
Light drizzle


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1856277 said:


> I am the. Oh wait nobody cares about the middle child.


That explains a few things...

J/k


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like I'm finishing up apps in the drizzle today.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1856297 said:


> I think its on Netflix too...


I have seen it on ifc I think it is. Independent film channel


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1856366 said:


> That explains a few things...
> 
> J/k


Agreed.

Explains the entitlement attitude!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1856369 said:


> Looks like I'm finishing up apps in the drizzle today.


That sucks. Looked like it would be short lived.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1856371 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Explains the entitlement attitude!


Kidding......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1856372 said:


> That sucks. Looked like it would be short lived.


Might be a bit chilly.


----------



## CityGuy

Deershack;1856333 said:


> When I worked for the RR(17 yrs) I did survey and drafting. Every time there was an accident( internal or external) we got the call to do an accident survey. Every thing from crossing accidents to guys getting caught in the knuckles between cars to getting run over loading trailers on flat cars. Pretty gruesome. Especialy finding all the body parts and logging their location.


Sounds like an interesting job yet gruesome.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1856371 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Explains the entitlement attitude!


Ha........


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1856374 said:


> Might be a bit chilly.


It's a little chilly out. Might have to break out the jacket today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1856379 said:


> It's a little chilly out. Might have to break out the jacket today.


I'm not a jacket guy, make me feel confined.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1856381 said:


> I'm not a jacket guy, make me feel confined.


I hate the weight and bulkyness of them. But I hate being cold more


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1856381 said:


> I'm not a jacket guy, make me feel confined.


I hear ya. It's just easier than lots of layers and a vest.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1856385 said:


> I hate the weight and bulkyness of them. But I hate being cold more


This.......


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like more rain on Monday.


----------



## CityGuy

I can't wait for Tuesday to be done and all of these political ads on t.v. to be gone.

I am so sick of this he said she said finger pointing misconstrued truth crap.


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like more sprinkles for you Jim.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1856393 said:


> I can't wait for Tuesday to be done and all of these political ads on t.v. to be gone.
> 
> I am so sick of this he said she said finger pointing misconstrued truth crap.


But then the presidential ads will begin. They're just as bad if not worse


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1856394 said:


> Looks like more sprinkles for you Jim.


Perfect............ I figured that when my employee left the equipment out


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1856394 said:


> Looks like more sprinkles for you Jim.


Looks to be drying up some though


----------



## CityGuy

New reporting girl on 4 is good looking.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1856387 said:


> I hear ya. It's just easier than lots of layers and a vest.


I'm not a vest guy either, I look like a dork!

Unless you meant safety vest, then I'm a stud!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1856385 said:


> I hate the weight and bulkyness of them. But I hate being cold more


Right.....


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1856396 said:


> But then the presidential ads will begin. They're just as bad if not worse


Unfortunately you are correct. Best part no more Obama


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1856399 said:


> Looks to be drying up some though


Hopefully you can get some dry weather and finish up that plowing.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1856401 said:


> I'm not a vest guy either, I look like a dork!
> 
> Unless you meant safety vest, then I'm a stud!


Well then you are the stud.


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1856400 said:


> New reporting girl on 4 is good looking.


That's not the traffic girl is it? Kim I think is her name. Always looks great!


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1856409 said:


> That's not the traffic girl is it? Kim I think is her name. Always looks great!


Nope on site reporter.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1856405 said:


> Hopefully you can get some dry weather and finish up that plowing.


And the dang leaves


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1856403 said:


> Unfortunately you are correct. Best part no more Obama


But we get to hear Clinton vs bush again


----------



## CityGuy

Wild vs. Sharks tonight at 7 on fsn.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1856413 said:


> But we get to hear Clinton vs bush again


Oh great. More Clinton


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1856412 said:


> And the dang leaves


The breeze on Sunday should help that along.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1856415 said:


> Oh great. More Clinton


Well cripes we had 2 bush already. This time its jebs kid but looks more like his uncle then dad


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have snow in the forecast again Monday.

Looks like I'd better get this plow mount on sooner than later.


+++edit: Tuesday.


----------



## jimslawnsnow




----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1856419 said:


> I have snow in the forecast again Monday.
> 
> Looks like I'd better get this plow mount on sooner than later.
> 
> +++edit: Tuesday.


Hopefully it happens. I am ready for some white stuff.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1856418 said:


> Well cripes we had 2 bush already. This time its jebs kid but looks more like his uncle then dad


Is that the one who is governor of Florida or something like that.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1856421 said:


>


Drooling.........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Lady in red on 4 looks pretty wide once your eyes get to the desk. Normally I don't watch 4 but I figured I would check out what all the hype is all about


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1856411 said:


> Nope on site reporter.


Dark hair? Lucia I think is her last name?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1856424 said:


> Is that the one who is governor of Florida or something like that.


Yeah and he had something to do with a recount presidential election too. I think with the Jr bush election


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1856427 said:


> Dark hair? Lucia I think is her last name?


It was a double name. Susan Ann or something like that.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1856425 said:


> Drooling.........


Too damn early down here for that


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1856431 said:


> Too damn early down here for that


I have the plow itch. In about 3 months and 15 plowings I will be ready to be done.


----------



## CityGuy

Might have to watch channel 11 tonight. Something about smart phone breathalyzer apps and if they work.


----------



## jimslawnsnow




----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1856433 said:


> I have the plow itch. In about 3 months and 15 plowings I will be ready to be done.


I just hate not being able to do anything outside in the winter


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1856435 said:


> Might have to watch channel 11 tonight. Something about smart phone breathalyzer apps and if they work.


They do not work.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Just watched a blurp about Chris Christie? Who may be a presidential contender


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1856406 said:


> Well then you are the stud.


These things are true!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1856431 said:


> Too damn early down here for that


Same, November 20th atthe earliest.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1856435 said:


> Might have to watch channel 11 tonight. Something about smart phone breathalyzer apps and if they work.


I think 9 did that story like 4 years ago....


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1856443 said:


> I just hate not being able to do anything outside in the winter


Fish!.........


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1856445 said:


> Just watched a blurp about Chris Christie? Who may be a presidential contender


Cafe him!.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1856453 said:


> Fish!.........


But your not really outside. Your in a mini house


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1856456 said:


> But your not really outside. Your in a mini house


Early ice I am, a bucket on the ice.


----------



## mnlefty

Hamelfire;1856435 said:


> Might have to watch channel 11 tonight. Something about smart phone breathalyzer apps and if they work.


Kfan power trip was teasing that story early this week because apparently Hawkey and Sludge were part of the "test group". I guess they got smashed, like 10-12 shots in an hour and a half. Sounded entertaining at least... they didn't give away the results but it sounded like there was one app that was kinda close.


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnlefty;1856459 said:


> Kfan power trip was teasing that story early this week because apparently Hawkey and Sludge were part of the "test group". I guess they got smashed, like 10-12 shots in an hour and a half. Sounded entertaining at least... they didn't give away the results but it sounded like there was one app that was kinda close.


Nice!......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Come on daylight.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Down to 36° according to the old pick up truck.


----------



## Martinson9

If anyone wants extra fall cleanups in the Minnetonka area PM me. If we get any calls I'd gladly give them your number. We have enough work for 2 plus weeks.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sprinkles in Shakopee.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1856503 said:


> Sprinkles in Shakopee.


About 2 a minute here


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1856503 said:


> Sprinkles in Shakopee.


Light rain now.

No!.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Had a physical for life insurance. I think the damn last used a livestock needle it was so thick


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1856520 said:


> Had a physical for life insurance. I think the damn last used a livestock needle it was so thick


Baby..........


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1856520 said:


> Had a physical for life insurance. I think the damn last used a livestock needle it was so thick


Sally.....


----------



## CityGuy

Still sprinkling here. Clean the shop of tack oil sucks.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1856526 said:


> Baby..........


Say what you will, but in a true injury I bet I can be tougher than you


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1856527 said:


> Sally.....


See my reply to snow


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1856532 said:


> Say what you will, but in a true injury I bet I can be tougher than you


Doh k.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1856381 said:


> I'm not a jacket guy, make me feel confined.


Me too... of course... maybe that's because I have what doctors call a little bit of a "weight problem."


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1856423 said:


> Hopefully it happens. I am ready for some white stuff.


No way......


----------



## Greenery

Double fisting Bearclaws will do that to you.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1856537 said:


> Doh k.......


Let's have our women hit us with bats and see who crys first


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Fat guy in a little coat


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1856539 said:


> Me too... of course... maybe that's because I have what doctors call a little bit of a "weight problem."


I was thinkingthe same.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1856544 said:


> Let's have our women hit us with bats and see who crys first


Ummm.....

We aren't swingers, so...... Ya.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1856545 said:


> Fat guy not In a little coat


Fixed it for you.


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;1856520 said:


> Had a physical for life insurance. I think the damn last used a livestock needle it was so thick


Been there done that.

I hate paying that policy because the only time anyone will benefit from it is if I die. That's just lovely.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I scored a free mower!


----------



## qualitycut

2nd interview done. 3 people have offers and they are interviewing 5 for 2 or 3 spots. They are also going to possibly switch to duty crew in 2016. Not sure about that.


----------



## ryde307

Hamelfire;1856224 said:


> Hey Snow,
> 
> Got water?


The picture didn't copy over but when I was on mutual aid to Chan for a fire they were having problems getting a basement fire out. I used a chainsaw and cut a 5x5 hole in the side of the house just above the silplate. I carried a blitzfire on a 3" over and stuck it in and turned it on. Basically made a sprinkler system. We made good progress after that.



mnlefty;1856459 said:


> Kfan power trip was teasing that story early this week because apparently Hawkey and Sludge were part of the "test group". I guess they got smashed, like 10-12 shots in an hour and a half. Sounded entertaining at least... they didn't give away the results but it sounded like there was one app that was kinda close.


I do a training with the PD where I go in with other people they get you drunk for an hr or 2 then you go into a room and all the new guys test you to see if the can pick who was drinking and who wasn't. If anyone wants to join they are looking for a few more. It is November 4th at noon. They get you drunk and feed you then can give you a ride home.



Camden;1856556 said:


> Been there done that.
> 
> I hate paying that policy because the only time anyone will benefit from it is if I die. That's just lovely.


It's worth it if you have a family. When my dad passed 10 years ago he didn't have it. He was the main money earner and my mom has struggled ever since.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1856568 said:


> The picture didn't copy over but when I was on mutual aid to Chan for a fire they were having problems getting a basement fire out. I used a chainsaw and cut a 5x5 hole in the side of the house just above the silplate. I carried a blitzfire on a 3" over and stuck it in and turned it on. Basically made a sprinkler system. We made good progress after that.
> 
> I do a training with the PD where I go in with other people they get you drunk for an hr or 2 then you go into a room and all the new guys test you to see if the can pick who was drinking and who wasn't. If anyone wants to join they are looking for a few more. It is November 4th at noon. They get you drunk and feed you then can give you a ride home.
> 
> It's worth it if you have a family. When my dad passed 10 years ago he didn't have it. He was the main money earner and my mom has struggled ever since.


Nice.

I think anytime smoke showing they go defensive!

Haha.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1856565 said:


> 2nd interview done. 3 people have offers and they are interviewing 5 for 2 or 3 spots. They are also going to possibly switch to duty crew in 2016. Not sure about that.


Surprised they don't already have a duty crew. We do for some reason.


----------



## ryde307

SnowGuy73;1856573 said:


> Surprised they don't already have a duty crew. We do for some reason.


We have been talking about duty crews for awhile. I am sure it is coming in the next year or two.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1856573 said:


> Surprised they don't already have a duty crew. We do for some reason.


Hows it work?


----------



## qualitycut

Only go to calls when on duty or can yiy still go whenever


----------



## qualitycut

Unloading barges of salt


----------



## Camden

ryde307;1856568 said:


> It's worth it if you have a family. When my dad passed 10 years ago he didn't have it. He was the main money earner and my mom has struggled ever since.


You're right and that's the mindset that I have. It's pretty cheap too. I have 2 separate $500k policies and they're each ~$350/year. So it's good protection in case something should ever happen.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1856576 said:


> Hows it work?


For us, sit at the station and drink coffee for 8 hours a day and get paid.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1856574 said:


> We have been talking about duty crews for awhile. I am sure it is coming in the next year or two.


For day or 24/7 like Eden prairie?


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1856539 said:


> Me too... of course... maybe that's because I have what doctors call a little bit of a "weight problem."


Nah, your just husky.

J/K


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1856541 said:


> No way......


Bring it on.....


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1856563 said:


> I scored a free mower!


Nice........


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1856565 said:


> 2nd interview done. 3 people have offers and they are interviewing 5 for 2 or 3 spots. They are also going to possibly switch to duty crew in 2016. Not sure about that.


So you in or out?


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;1856574 said:


> We have been talking about duty crews for awhile. I am sure it is coming in the next year or two.


If Prillman gets his way it will be county wide.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1856550 said:


> Ummm.....
> 
> We aren't swingers, so...... Ya.


Haha. Not that way silly


----------



## CityGuy

Kate Renner on 5 is looking good today.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;1856556 said:


> Been there done that.
> 
> I hate paying that policy because the only time anyone will benefit from it is if I die. That's just lovely.


Well that depends on which policy. The wife and I have different ones. If I die its paid out. Now if she dies I get some but if she lives she gets like 88k year after 65 or 67. Or in ten years she can get 10k a year or something. Tax free but there's a difference in price. Mine 44mo her 200 mo

It works good for self employed people such as ourselves


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1856600 said:


> If Prillman gets his way it will be county wide.


Damn.......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1856563 said:


> I scored a free mower!


How? What is it? Keeping it?


----------



## CityGuy

42 cloudy 
Feels like 48


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1856601 said:


> Haha. Not that way silly


Oh, ok....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1856603 said:


> Kate Renner on 5 is looking good today.


I'm a fan and I soooo would!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1856612 said:


> I'm a fan and I spook would!


Agreed.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1856609 said:


> How? What is it? Keeping it?


Guy asked if I wanted it, he gets a new one every year. Craftsman self propelled, nope selling it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1856613 said:


> Agreed.......


I meant soooo


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1856614 said:


> Guy asked if I wanted it, he gets a new one every year. Craftsman self propelled, nope selling it.


Wouldn't want it anyway.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1856617 said:


> Wouldn't want it anyway.


That's why on selling it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Jim, what are you doing in Shakopee?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1856625 said:


> Jim, what are you doing in Shakopee?


To small and old for ours. Do have realitives up there and a street with my last name on it. They used to own the land the casino sits on


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1856623 said:


> That's why on selling it.


Didn't know if it was something useful


----------



## Doughboy12

Will you guys please do a better job of keeping this thread at the top of the list...?
I hate having to click twice to get to it...lol


----------



## OC&D

Doughboy12;1856636 said:


> Will you guys please do a better job of keeping this thread at the top of the list...?
> I hate having to click twice to get to it...lol


Just wait until it starts snowing.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1856597 said:


> So you in or out?


Will know next week, with duty can you still go to calls if not scheduled then, they made it sound like a couple shifts a week and not sure on if you sit at station or what. I think for people like me that would suck when i can be flexible all hours


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1856642 said:


> Will know next week, with duty can you still go to calls if not scheduled then, they made it sound like a couple shifts a week and not sure on if you sit at station or what. I think for people like me that would suck when i can be flexible all hours


I believe CB does it in the winter. Duty crew usually does calls that they don't need a whole station to care of.


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;1856568 said:


> The picture didn't copy over but when I was on mutual aid to Chan for a fire they were having problems getting a basement fire out. I used a chainsaw and cut a 5x5 hole in the side of the house just above the silplate. I carried a blitzfire on a 3" over and stuck it in and turned it on. Basically made a sprinkler system. We made good progress after that.


Nice work! Love the Blitz Fire!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1856600 said:


> If Prillman gets his way it will be county wide.


You shut your mouth!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1856642 said:


> Will know next week, with duty can you still go to calls if not scheduled then, they made it sound like a couple shifts a week and not sure on if you sit at station or what. I think for people like me that would suck when i can be flexible all hours


Depends on how they run it... ours and Plymouth's you can work if you want, but you're accountable for calls like normal... BP they have shifts 24/7 and you have to work 27 hours a month... Every dept runs it different... ours is daytime only and for Green Grass I only work to crank people up...


----------



## banonea

[ QUOTE=Camden;1856581]You're right and that's the mindset that I have. It's pretty cheap too. I have 2 separate $500k policies and they're each ~$350/year. So it's good protection in case something should ever happen.[/QUOTE]

I wish mine were that cheap I pay about 160 a month for mine at 200,000 and about for my wife at 200,000 but we are also both smokers


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1856653 said:


> Depends on how they run it... ours and Plymouth's you can work if you want, but you're accountable for calls like normal... BP they have shifts 24/7 and you have to work 27 hours a month... Every dept runs it different... ours is daytime only and for Green Grass I only work to crank people up...


Or get away from the kids


----------



## cbservicesllc

Snow, what's good for lunch in your town?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1856655 said:


> Or get away from the kids


Ha, true!!


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1856653 said:


> Depends on how they run it... ours and Plymouth's you can work if you want, but you're accountable for calls like normal... BP they have shifts 24/7 and you have to work 27 hours a month... Every dept runs it different... ours is daytime only and for Green Grass I only work to crank people up...


Accountable for calls on duty you mean and when not on duty you can still go on callsms


----------



## skorum03

Plowsite isn't working very well on my computer right now


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1856627 said:


> To small and old for ours. Do have realitives up there and a street with my last name on it. They used to own the land the casino sits on


Oh Ya.

Interesting. I family that just sold land to the Indians too, but no street named after me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1856658 said:


> Snow, what's good for lunch in your town?


Culvers.

Wish I'd known you were here, I had a gas station sandwich.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Or turtles you're looking to sit down and eat. I'm guessing you're on the move thou.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Truck and plow on Nicolette ave in Burnsville


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1856664 said:


> Oh Ya.
> 
> Interesting. I family that just sold land to the Indians too, but no street named after me.


Maybe because "SnowGuy Avenue" just doesn't have the right ring to it?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1856664 said:


> Oh Ya.
> 
> Interesting. I family that just sold land to the Indians too, but no street named after me.


Not sure if its still there. I dated a girl up there who drove on daily. Everyday she called and said she drove on me


----------



## jimslawnsnow

OC&D;1856668 said:


> Maybe because "SnowGuy Avenue" just doesn't have the right ring to it?


Sounds better than his last name


----------



## albhb3

Offically retiring tommarrow after winning megamillions


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1856668 said:


> Maybe because "SnowGuy Avenue" just doesn't have the right ring to it?


That sounds about right.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

albhb3;1856672 said:


> Offically retiring tommarrow after winning megamillions


I called dibs on that money weeks ago. You'll just have to wait


----------



## albhb3

jimslawnsnow;1856676 said:


> I called dibs on that money weeks ago. You'll just have to wait


you go back and find that post... we will expect you back here maybe next week


----------



## jimslawnsnow

albhb3;1856677 said:


> you go back and find that post... we will expect you back here maybe next week


Who said it was on here?


----------



## albhb3

jimslawnsnow;1856678 said:


> Who said it was on here?


Fine I guess I have to part with 20,000 then... will that make you happy


----------



## jimslawnsnow

albhb3;1856679 said:


> Fine I guess I have to part with 20,000 then... will that make you happy


What's 20k gonna do


----------



## SnowGuy73

Lmao. 

I love the Halloween costume ideas.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1856665 said:


> Culvers.
> 
> Wish I'd known you were here, I had a gas station sandwich.


Yeah kind of a last minute... just shot down here to blowout my aunt and uncles sprinklers over on Thrush... Culvers is good though!


----------



## Doughboy12

Wife just told me the house on Hwy77 that lights up the big tree for the Holidays is for sale...and they just reduced the price. Been in the same family since it was built. 1953
this one
Any takers?
(Edit: Been on the market since May.)


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1856683 said:


> Yeah kind of a last minute... just shot down here to blowout my aunt and uncles sprinklers over on Thrush... Culvers is good though!


Copy that.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1856687 said:


> Copy that.


I went past Hardee's in Faribault. In Burnsville now


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1856697 said:


> I went past Hardee's in Faribault. In Burnsville now


And then....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1856698 said:


> And then....


Going to eat once the wife's leg regains feeling from her discogram


----------



## SnowGuy73

10-4......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Why does the smell of coffee make me really hungry?


----------



## Doughboy12

Mmmm... Dognuts


----------



## mnlefty

Doughboy12;1856686 said:


> Wife just told me the house on Hwy77 that lights up the big tree for the Holidays is for sale...and they just reduced the price. Been in the same family since it was built. 1953
> this one
> Any takers?
> (Edit: Been on the market since May.)


I've always wondered what it costs in lights and electricity to do that tree like that...


----------



## Doughboy12

mnlefty;1856703 said:


> I've always wondered what it costs in lights and electricity to do that tree like that...


He called in to Garage Logic a few years back and told "The Mayor" that it ran about 10 grand for all the up keep and electric...most of which was for upkeep.
He hires a crew to come fix any that don't make it through the Spring/Summer/Fall. On dusk till like 10pm from Thanksgiving until new years, if I remember corectly.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1856701 said:


> Why does the smell of coffee make me really hungry?


Makes me thirsty, for coffee.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1856711 said:


> Makes me thirsty, for coffee.


I'll just eat more at red lobster


----------



## OC&D

Doughboy12;1856702 said:


> Mmmm... Dognuts


Has anyone ever told you that your taste might be a little questionable?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1856712 said:


> I'll just eat more at red lobster


I like the cheddar biscuits.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1856718 said:


> I like the cheddar biscuits.


Having endless shrimp


----------



## Doughboy12

OC&D;1856717 said:


> Has anyone ever told you that your taste might be a little questionable?


Oh, Did I spell that wrong? and with a name like Doughboy you would think I would know...


----------



## Doughboy12

Did the levels of "membership" just change? or am I going crazy?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1856720 said:


> Having endless shrimp


I'm allergic to shell fish.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1856720 said:


> Having endless shrimp


Sounds good.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

F this day. Keeps getting worse


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1856728 said:


> I'm allergic to shell fish.


That sucks. Wife said come over to red lobster. Make sure you have a epie pen


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1856733 said:


> Sounds good.


Ends November 2nd


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1856739 said:


> That sucks. Wife said come over to red lobster. Make sure you have a epie pen


Maybe later, I have a few houses left to treat


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1856743 said:


> Maybe later, I have a few houses left to treat


Still have some myself. Gotta get that crap done. Dammit


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1856746 said:


> Still have some myself. Gotta get that crap done. Dammit


Best get on it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Home stretch, all on one street now!


----------



## Greenery

SnowGuy73;1856749 said:


> Home stretch, all on one street now!


A little ot today huh.


----------



## albhb3

jimslawnsnow;1856699 said:


> Going to eat once the wife's leg regains feeling from her discogram


are you saying you had a party in her pantswesport


----------



## jimslawnsnow

albhb3;1856762 said:


> are you saying you had a party in her pantswesport


Not sure you can read


----------



## SnowGuy73

And done!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

That wind really picked up in the last hour, truck feels good.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1856754 said:


> A little ot today huh.


Trying to finish for the season.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1856783 said:


> Trying to finish for the season.


Don't you mean for good? Or are you going to see if you can get a job?


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1856783 said:


> Trying to finish for the season.


I knocked a few off the list for the remainder of the year. Feels pretty good. Just 2 weeks or so of clean ups left for the most part, and a few final mows


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;1856787 said:


> I knocked a few off the list for the remainder of the year. Feels pretty good. Just 2 weeks or so of clean ups left for the most part, and a few final mows


If we pushed hard and I didn't have field work I could finish next week with clean ups


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1856786 said:


> Don't you mean for good? Or are you going to see if you can get a job?


Hopefully!....


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1856787 said:


> I knocked a few off the list for the remainder of the year. Feels pretty good. Just 2 weeks or so of clean ups left for the most part, and a few final mows


I plan on starting clean ups Monday.


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1856792 said:


> I plan on starting clean ups Monday.


I've had a few that had all leaves down already so it was nice getting them out of the way


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1856792 said:


> I plan on starting clean ups Monday.


maybe a couple of commercial properties on Saturday.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1856792 said:


> I plan on starting clean ups Monday.


I hope to be done next week.


----------



## SnowGuy73

And that's the end of the fert and squirt season for this guy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1856800 said:


> I hope to be done next week.


I still have tons of leaves on silver maple, oak, and something else I can't think of...


----------



## qualitycut

Headed to the wild game


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1856802 said:


> I still have tons of leaves on silver maple, oak, and something else I can't think of...


That is what I hope to get next week and be done


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1856804 said:


> Headed to the wild game


I'm headed to the couch after a shower.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1856800 said:


> I hope to be done next week.


Key last words, hope to be.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1856807 said:


> That is what I hope to get next week and be done


Your dreaming!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1856808 said:


> I'm headed to the couch after a shower.


I had a visual. Thanks


----------



## CityGuy

No wife until 9. It's amazing what can get done without her side tracking a guy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1856815 said:


> No wife until 9. It's amazing what can get done without her side tracking a guy.


I got the whole weekend to myself!


----------



## BossPlow614

The talk earlier of Culvers makes me want to stop. I think I just might in Albertville. 
Anyway, I'm checking out from reality, off to Fargo for the weekend! Helping my brother's gf move to a new apt & enjoying the partying side of the college experience since I went to Anoka Tech after UND & have been all about business since I transferred schools. The Halloween parties should be a blast!  

Also, can't wait to see what my 6.7 gets for mileage on this trip. First semi long distance trip not towing anything.


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1856821 said:


> The talk earlier of Culvers makes me want to stop. I think I just might in Albertville.
> Anyway, I'm checking out from reality, off to Fargo for the weekend! Helping my brother's gf move to a new apt & enjoying the partying side of the college experience since I went to Anoka Tech after UND & have been all about business since I transferred schools. The Halloween parties should be a blast!
> 
> Also, can't wait to see what my 6.7 gets for mileage on this trip. First semi long distance trip not towing anything.


Have fun!.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1856813 said:


> I had a visual. Thanks


Of me dipping pretzels in to my belly button filled with jalapeno cheese?


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1856820 said:


> I got the whole weekend to myself!


For your duty crew can you still go on calls when not on duty


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1856821 said:


> The talk earlier of Culvers makes me want to stop. I think I just might in Albertville.
> Anyway, I'm checking out from reality, off to Fargo for the weekend! Helping my brother's gf move to a new apt & enjoying the partying side of the college experience since I went to Anoka Tech after UND & have been all about business since I transferred schools. The Halloween parties should be a blast!
> 
> Also, can't wait to see what my 6.7 gets for mileage on this trip. First semi long distance trip not towing anything.


Dont be a fool wrap your tool!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1856830 said:


> For your duty crew can you still go on calls when not on duty


I'm not apart of the duty crew, so only "all calls".


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1856736 said:


> F this day. Keeps getting worse


You and me both... work issues and washing machine broken...


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1856820 said:


> I got the whole weekend to myself!


Nice.....................


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

we are going to target to be done by Monday.


----------



## cbservicesllc

skorum03;1856797 said:


> I've had a few that had all leaves down already so it was nice getting them out of the way


Same......


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1856827 said:


> Of me dipping pretzels in to my belly button filled with jalapeno cheese?


Yes...... Thats it.


----------



## banonea

SnowGuy73;1856792 said:


> I plan on starting clean ups Monday.


Same here. Got 2 big ones to do, hoping to have all done by mid week next week then finish my last construction project for the year and hopefully for good....


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1856833 said:


> I'm not apart of the duty crew, so only "all calls".


O so you can go whenever


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1856830 said:


> For your duty crew can you still go on calls when not on duty


Typically most cities will have some "duty crew only" calls certain times of day... The balance will still be station calls...

For us Duty Crew only is from Noon to 1800, but a station still gets paged for anything car fire or better... we only have 2 people on shift 1000-1800


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1856840 said:


> Yes...... Thats it.


Your welcome.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Maytag washer... grinds during washing or agitation, spin cycle/drains just fine... Annnnnd go!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1856844 said:


> O so you can go whenever


No, an "all call" a fire or something where all stations go. Our worthless duty crew is only there from 7-15:30


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1856848 said:


> Maytag washer... grinds during washing or agitation, spin cycle/drains just fine... Annnnnd go!


Overloaded?...


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1856827 said:


> Of me dipping pretzels in to my belly button filled with jalapeno cheese?


There went my dinner


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bomb threat at the dollar tree in Eagan.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1856850 said:


> No, an "all call" a fire or something where all stations go. Our worthless duty crew is only there from 7-15:30


So for the most part anything after 15:30 is an "all call".


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1856848 said:


> Maytag washer... grinds during washing or agitation, spin cycle/drains just fine... Annnnnd go!


New Washer!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1856853 said:


> There went my dinner


Think about me tonight!


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1856848 said:


> Maytag washer... grinds during washing or agitation, spin cycle/drains just fine... Annnnnd go!


Rocks in the wash machine


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1856857 said:


> New Washer!


You watching Charlie Brown?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1856855 said:


> Bomb threat at the dollar tree in Eagan.


Why on earth would you call that in!


----------



## andersman02

Anyone got a neighborhood referral for plowing?

I was thinking of doing 5% off for each neighbor up to 20% off (5 total customers) seasonal only and must be paid upfront, all at once. Otherwise they pay full price and get a credit once each neighbor pays. Can knock $100+ off price for them and gets you a nice tight cluster.

Anyone have luck doing something like this?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1856860 said:


> You watching Charlie Brown?


Absolutely! !


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1856858 said:


> Think about me tonight!


I was enjoying dinner till I got that visual.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1856861 said:


> Why on earth would you call that in!


Lol.

No idea.


----------



## SnowGuy73

andersman02;1856863 said:


> Anyone got a neighborhood referral for plowing?
> 
> I was thinking of doing 5% off for each neighbor up to 20% off (5 total customers) seasonal only and must be paid upfront, all at once. Otherwise they pay full price and get a credit once each neighbor pays. Can knock $100+ off price for them and gets you a nice tight cluster.
> 
> Anyone have luck doing something like this?


Nope. I only offer discounts for prepay and referrals.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1856866 said:


> I was enjoying dinner till I got that visual.


Your welcome!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1856865 said:


> Absolutely! !


My little guy is glued to the tv.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1856857 said:


> New Washer!


This. LG front load.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1856856 said:


> So for the most part anything after 15:30 is an "all call".


O gotcha, so if no duty crew on its all call.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1856878 said:


> O gotcha, so if no duty crew on its all call.


Yup.

And while they are there any fire is as well.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Nice interference call there to wave off the goal!


----------



## qualitycut

I was hoping you could still go on calls, that would be an advantage to them with hiw my schedule works and me being on duty crew would be kinda crappy in winter


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1856884 said:


> I was hoping you could still go on calls, that would be an advantage to them with hiw my schedule works and me being on duty crew would be kinda crappy in winter


That's true.

Back when I got on it was a big deal if you could make day time calls, now not so much.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1856875 said:


> My little guy is glued to the tv.


Watching that and carving pumpkins.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1856887 said:


> Watching that and carving pumpkins.


Nice........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Might have to turn on the heat here.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1856893 said:


> Might have to turn on the heat here.


That has been on for weeks


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1856894 said:


> That has been on for weeks


I closed the bedroom window on Tuesday.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1856860 said:


> You watching Charlie Brown?


Of course I am. We even own it but there is something about watching it when its TV that's better.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1856897 said:


> Of course I am. We even own it but there is something about watching it when its TV that's better.


That's what I like to hear!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1856893 said:


> Might have to turn on the heat here.


Set to 61 at home


----------



## Polarismalibu

Parise scored..... In the wrong net


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1856902 said:


> Set to 61 at home


Its 60° in the house now and I'm getting complaints.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1856903 said:


> Parise scored..... In the wrong net


Vikings?...


----------



## TKLAWN

Commercial for Chili cheese Frito pizza from Papa John's.
Sounds delicious!


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1856908 said:


> Commercial for Chili cheese Frito pizza from Papa John's.
> Sounds delicious!


Oh no........


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;1856855 said:


> Bomb threat at the dollar tree in Eagan.


well it is the most dangerous city in merica


----------



## unit28

Not that far


THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR NORTHEAST MINNESOTA AND
NORTHWEST WISCONSIN.

.DAY ONE...THIS AFTERNOON AND TONIGHT

SCATTERED BRIEF HEAVY SNOW SHOWERS ARE POSSIBLE ACROSS THE
ARROWHEAD OF NORTHEAST MINNESOTA THIS EVENING. THE COMBINATION OF
GUSTY NORTHWEST WINDS WILL PRODUCE HAZARDOUS TRAVEL CONDITIONS.

LAKE EFFECT SNOW SHOWERS ARE EXPECTED OVER PARTS OF NORTHWEST
WISCONSIN THIS EVENING AND OVERNIGHT. A LAKE EFFECT SNOW ADVISORY
HAS BEEN ISSUED FOR IRON COUNTY WHERE SNOWFALL TOTALS OF 2 TO 4
INCHES ARE POSSIBLE. THE HIGHEST AMOUNTS WILL LIKELY BE IN THE
HIGHER TERRAIN OF THE GOGEBIC RANGE. THE SNOWFALL INTENSITY WILL
LIKELY PEAK LATE THIS EVENING AND DURING THE EARLY OVERNIGHT HOURS.
PLEASE READ THE LATEST WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE FOR MORE INFORMATION.


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1856914 said:


> Not that far
> 
> THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR NORTHEAST MINNESOTA AND
> NORTHWEST WISCONSIN.
> 
> .DAY ONE...THIS AFTERNOON AND TONIGHT
> 
> SCATTERED BRIEF HEAVY SNOW SHOWERS ARE POSSIBLE ACROSS THE
> ARROWHEAD OF NORTHEAST MINNESOTA THIS EVENING. THE COMBINATION OF
> GUSTY NORTHWEST WINDS WILL PRODUCE HAZARDOUS TRAVEL CONDITIONS.
> 
> LAKE EFFECT SNOW SHOWERS ARE EXPECTED OVER PARTS OF NORTHWEST
> WISCONSIN THIS EVENING AND OVERNIGHT. A LAKE EFFECT SNOW ADVISORY
> HAS BEEN ISSUED FOR IRON COUNTY WHERE SNOWFALL TOTALS OF 2 TO 4
> INCHES ARE POSSIBLE. THE HIGHEST AMOUNTS WILL LIKELY BE IN THE
> HIGHER TERRAIN OF THE GOGEBIC RANGE. THE SNOWFALL INTENSITY WILL
> LIKELY PEAK LATE THIS EVENING AND DURING THE EARLY OVERNIGHT HOURS.
> PLEASE READ THE LATEST WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE FOR MORE INFORMATION.


Need 22 more days...


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1856913 said:


> well it is the most dangerous city in merica


This is true.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1856904 said:


> Its 60° in the house now and I'm getting complaints.


Ha dead of winter thats what mine stays at.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1856908 said:


> Commercial for Chili cheese Frito pizza from Papa John's.
> Sounds delicious!


I had the pretzel pizza from litle ceasers it was awesome


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1856908 said:


> Commercial for Chili cheese Frito pizza from Papa John's.
> Sounds delicious!


Now that I want to try!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1856904 said:


> Its 60° in the house now and I'm getting complaints.


68 here the little one doesn't sleep when it is cold in the house.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1856938 said:


> 68 here the little one doesn't sleep when it is cold in the house.


Mine is a polar bear like me. He was wearing shorts last night!


----------



## Camden

Wild are off their game at the moment. Kinda brutal to be honest.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1856923 said:


> I had the pretzel pizza from litle ceasers it was awesome


That sounds awful!


----------



## CityGuy

Goallllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## SnowGuy73

Detroit fire is the number listened to feed on broadcastify right now.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Goal!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

These 10 craft beers are going down good


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1856946 said:


> That sounds awful!


I thought so also but its pretzel crust with nacho cheese and regular cheese. Salt on crust, like a pretzel you would get at the fair but better


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1856946 said:


> That sounds awful!


Its actually really good.

Edit: I was at Oktoberfest in lacrosse when I first had it, so that may have been why I thought it was so good


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1856968 said:


> I thought so also but its pretzel crust with nacho cheese and regular cheese. Salt on crust, like a pretzel you would get at the fair but better


Well that doesn't sound bad now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1856970 said:


> Its actually really good.
> 
> Edit: I was at Oktoberfest in lacrosse when I first had it, so that may have been why I thought it was so good


Enough beer in me and I will put bbq sauce on a shoe and call it good!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1856972 said:


> Enough beer in me and I will put bbq sauce on a shoe and call it good!


That would take a lot of beer!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1856976 said:


> That would take a lot of beer!


You know what I meant.


----------



## Greenery

SnowGuy73;1856893 said:


> Might have to turn on the heat here.


I did this morning. It was getting a bit nipply.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1856959 said:


> Detroit fire is the number listened to feed on broadcastify right now.


I wonder why. Wonder how many calls they have had so far.


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1856976 said:


> That would take a lot of beer!


It only takes him 2 or 3 cases before he will do that.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well that was a easy goal


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1856996 said:


> It only takes him 2 or 3 cases before he will do that.


That would be entertaining


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1856934 said:


> Now that I want to try!


Don't do it before a burn or we all may die.


----------



## CityGuy

Green you try the carmel apple pizza thing at fat matts yet?


----------



## CityGuy

Goalllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Polarismalibu

Goal!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1857020 said:


> Green you try the carmel apple pizza thing at fat matts yet?


No I have not.


----------



## CityGuy

Snow, green, cb
Any of you do this?


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1856971 said:


> Well that doesn't sound bad now.


https://www.google.com/search?q=little+caesars+pretzel+pizza+review&client=ms-android-sprint-us&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=FvFSVLb9I9KZyAT844HwAw&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAg&biw=360&bih=640#facrc=_&imgrc=G4wdLVzhqozxzM%253A%3BnJCwei28NX41KM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fassets3.thrillist.com%252Fv1%252Fimage%252F1303556%252Fsize%252Ftl-horizontal_main%252Ftaste-test-we-inhaled-little-caesars-new-pretzel-crust-pizza%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.thrillist.com%252Feat%252Fnation%252Flittle-caesar-s-pretzel-crust-pizza-taste-test%3B640%3B434


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1857025 said:


> Snow, green, cb
> Any of you do this?


No shoes in the house. Neighbor's complain when I walk around outside naked.


----------



## qualitycut

Damn every beer run they score


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1856938 said:


> 68 here the little one doesn't sleep when it is cold in the house.


all mine are the same way. I like it a little cooler with a nice warm blanket. I just crack the window at night


----------



## Polarismalibu

Tie game!!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Goallllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1857030 said:


> Damn every beer run they score


Well go one more time


----------



## SSS Inc.

_*GOAL!!!!,,,,,,,,,*_


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1857025 said:


> Snow, green, cb
> Any of you do this?


I am not, but I used to do that or just slept with them on. that was my single days though


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1857030 said:


> Damn every beer run they score


So it's 15-3 then?


----------



## CityGuy

OT time...


----------



## qualitycut

Why do they quit serving beer so damn early, convinced the gf she had to stop so i could have hers because she will smell like beer at work tomorrow lol


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1857046 said:


> So it's 15-3 then?


Well not every beer run but when im on a beer run tge score, missed every goal so far


----------



## jimslawnsnow

where the heck do schools come up with these words? daughters jr high uses wordle. I think that's how you spell. rymes with turtle but with word instead


----------



## qualitycut

I think going To tell gf im meeting friends at bar but go to kod, snow i got lap dance on my tab as well as anyone else who comes


----------



## Polarismalibu

Way to blow that tripping call jeez


----------



## CityGuy

If they give them this goal the refs should all be fired.


----------



## Polarismalibu

There gonna call a goal on that

Edit: they did there job right for once!


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1857056 said:


> There gonna call a goal on that
> 
> Edit: they did there job right for once!


No goal.........


----------



## Polarismalibu

They have had to many men on the ice twice now


----------



## CityGuy

Koivu is pissed about that hit.


----------



## CityGuy

Shootout...........


----------



## CityGuy

1-1 so far..............


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1857059 said:


> Koivu is pissed about that hit.


He just made his point!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Nice win!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Wild win........................


----------



## Camden

Best win of the season so far for the Wild.


----------



## BossPlow614

Cafe that bitter cold NW wind! I only got 13.7 (as shown on the screen) the whole way up! Did about 80 the whole way so that didn't help. It's also only 30 degrees.


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1857068 said:


> Cafe that bitter cold NW wind! I only got 13.7 (as shown on the screen) the whole way up! Did about 80 the whole way so that didn't help. It's also only 30 degrees.


Last time I came home from the cabin doing 80 I got 19.4


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1856959 said:


> Detroit fire is the number listened to feed on broadcastify right now.


Feel bad for those guys... terrible equipment, terrible conditions... some of the hardest working SOB's in the biz...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1857025 said:


> Snow, green, cb
> Any of you do this?


Haven't tried that one before...


----------



## OC&D

Kuemper's save percentage is going down the cafe'er. I don't know that he's NHL goaltender material quite frankly.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Looks like a neat idea


----------



## Polarismalibu

OC&D;1857077 said:


> Kuemper's save percentage is going down the cafe'er. I don't know that he's NHL goaltender material quite frankly.


Yeah was great to start with but he is starting to tank quick


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1857066 said:


> Best win of the season so far for the Wild.


Yea the people that gave my gf there season tickets to go tona haunted house were house were not happy


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1857080 said:


> Yea the people that gave my gf there season tickets to go tona haunted house were house were not happy


Huh????????


----------



## Camden

OC&D;1857077 said:


> Kuemper's save percentage is going down the cafe'er. I don't know that he's NHL goaltender material quite frankly.


I'm not ready to give up on him yet. He gave up a power play goal and a goal from a turnover. Those 2 you can't lay on him. Just think back to last season, he was a rock. He's got it in him but it seems like he loses focus from time to time.

And he just beat one of the best teams in the Western Conference so we can't get down on him too bad.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;1857083 said:


> Huh????????


Tona= to a


----------



## Camden

Uh oh...after tonight's game a story came out about Vanek's involvement in a money laundering scheme. Not good...and this probably explains his week start to the season.

http://www.thescore.com/nhl/news/617849


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1857083 said:


> Huh????????


Her god parents gave us tickets because they went to a haunted house and they are probably pissed because it was a good game


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1857087 said:


> Uh oh...after tonight's game a story came out about Vanek's involvement in a money laundering scheme. Not good...and this probably explains his week start to the season.
> 
> http://www.thescore.com/nhl/news/617849


Weird. Before the season they said he was not involved but they were asking questions to him about someone else


----------



## unit28

0413 am snow gile 46.43n 90.23w

10/31/2014 m4.5 inch iron


----------



## CityGuy

28 clear 
Feels like 22


----------



## SnowGuy73

28° clouds breeze.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1857075 said:


> Feel bad for those guys... terrible equipment, terrible conditions... some of the hardest working SOB's in the biz...


Agreed.

I listened for about 25 minutes last night and heard three structures in that time.... Crazy!


----------



## TKLAWN

unit28;1857117 said:


> 0413 am snow gile 46.43n 90.23w
> 
> 10/31/2014 m4.5 inch iron


4.5 inches iron county WI. I'm guessing?


----------



## CityGuy

27 clear 
Feels like 24


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1857132 said:


> 4.5 inches iron county WI. I'm guessing?


But what's the m for?


----------



## CityGuy

TKLAWN;1857132 said:


> 4.5 inches iron county WI. I'm guessing?


Hope so. Cabin bound next weekend.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1857137 said:


> Hope so. Cabin bound next weekend.


You are alive, thought you got looked up again or something.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1857123 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I listened for about 25 minutes last night and heard three structures in that time.... Crazy!


Look at "their" fb page. It was about every 10 or so minutes they were going out on a fire of some sort.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1857139 said:


> Look at "their" fb page. It was about every 10 or so minutes they were going out on a fire of some sort.


Unbelievable.


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1857066 said:


> Best win of the season so far for the Wild.


Back to back 3rd period come backs.


----------



## CityGuy

OC&D;1857077 said:


> Kuemper's save percentage is going down the cafe'er. I don't know that he's NHL goaltender material quite frankly.


He seems to go in streaks of really good and bad.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Must be Detroit firehouse?


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1857136 said:


> But what's the m for?


Measured?? 
Mercer maybe????? I lost my crypt decoder.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1857146 said:


> Measured??


Oh, so they already received it.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1857145 said:


> Must be Detroit firehouse?


Hang on I will look


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1857145 said:


> Must be Detroit firehouse?


That is correct.


----------



## CityGuy

According to Twitter, snow is covering roads in Duluth. 

It's getting closer


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1857149 said:


> That is correct.


Ya, that's crazy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1857150 said:


> According to Twitter, snow is covering roads in Duluth.
> 
> It's getting closer


Too soon....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Party like a rock star this weekend. Extra hour of sleep on Sunday.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1857152 said:


> Too soon....


Nope it's after labor day


----------



## CityGuy

Interesting pants on kim this morning. Not sure what to think of them.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1857150 said:


> According to Twitter, snow is covering roads in Duluth.
> 
> It's getting closer


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1857158 said:


> Nope it's after labor day


Clean ups aren't done.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1857159 said:


> Interesting pants on kim this morning. Not sure what to think of them.


Who is Kim?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1857162 said:


> Who is Kim?


Traffic girl


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Just read an angry email from a person who need a sprinkler blow out. Not sure where they say or heard I do them but I don't. Bet they're going to blow up when they read I don't do them. Its 25 out. What the hell were they waiting for? Its not like its been dry


----------



## CityGuy

Apparently the female in our department is 4. Dressed up like a rodeo clown. 
Unbelievable. And people wonder why we are not taken seriously.


Speechless.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1857166 said:


> Traffic girl


Oh I see..


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1857168 said:


> Just read an angry email from a person who need a sprinkler blow out. Not sure where they say or heard I do them but I don't. Bet they're going to blow up when they read I don't do them. Its 25 out. What the hell were they waiting for? Its not like its been dry


I had a similar email the other day about a fall clean up. Was pissed that his guy hadn't come yet.... I haven't started yet! :waving:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1857169 said:


> Apparently the female in our department is 4. Dressed up like a rodeo clown.
> Unbelievable. And people wonder why we are not taken seriously.
> 
> Speechless.


Pictures or it didn't happen.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I caved.... Furnace is on. :realmad:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Cool idea, If only it was in another city. 

http://www.detroitnews.com/story/bu...-headquarters-hotel-plan-gets-grant/18080017/


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1857171 said:


> I had a similar email the other day about a fall clean up. Was pissed that his guy hadn't come yet.... I haven't started yet! :waving:


But the 25 and 19 lows won't do any harm to the leaves. But people get impatient with some stuff. Had a guy want a leaf clean up , dethatching and aeration. Little late for that crap besides clean up. I did his clean a few years ago because either another guy came too early or he had him come too early. The random (extra) calls are usually the dumbest people


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1857175 said:


> But the 25 and 19 lows won't do any harm to the leaves. But people get impatient with some stuff. Had a guy want a leaf clean up , dethatching and aeration. Little late for that crap besides clean up. I did his clean a few years ago because either another guy came too early or he had him come too early. The random (extra) calls are usually the dumbest people


Ah, you worry too much!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak says its cold out................................................... I commented!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Anyone tired of hearing about that last from Maine refusing her quarantine? In like 13 days it'll be over. She has a team of lawyers. By the time she get to go to court it'll be past quarantine anyway


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1857179 said:


> Anyone tired of hearing about that last from Maine refusing her quarantine? In like 13 days it'll be over. She has a team of lawyers. By the time she get to go to court it'll be past quarantine anyway


Ya, what a "C"!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1857178 said:


> Novak says its cold out................................................... I commented!


Didn't anyone teach you there is no such thing as a dumb question!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1857182 said:


> Didn't anyone teach you there is no such thing as a dumb question!


On his posts, there is! haha


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1857178 said:


> Novak says its cold out................................................... I commented!


Hahaah ahahahaaa


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1857182 said:


> Didn't anyone teach you there is no such thing as a dumb question!


Have you ever read some of the posts on there? People always ask when it snows can I drive to work or here or there. Or can I drive to international falls and not worry about snow when snow is on the way. Or what time will it start? I need to drive to where everville. Like anyone can make it stop or start


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1857186 said:


> Have you ever read some of the posts on there? People always ask when it snows can I drive to work or here or there. Or can I drive to international falls and not worry about snow when snow is on the way. Or what time will it start? I need to drive to where everville. Like anyone can make it stop or start


Can I still drive from nw Shakopee to ne Shakopee?

And they are serious!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1857187 said:


> Can I still drive from nw Shakopee to ne Shakopee?
> 
> And they are serious!


That sad part is that they are dead serious


----------



## MNPLOWCO

SnowGuy73;1857187 said:


> Can I still drive from nw Shakopee to ne Shakopee?
> 
> And they are serious![/QUOTE
> 
> I want to know if I can make it from my couch to the bathroom.


----------



## SnowGuy73

MNPLOWCO;1857194 said:


> SnowGuy73;1857187 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I still drive from nw Shakopee to ne Shakopee?
> 
> And they are serious![/QUOTE
> 
> I want to know if I can make it from my couch to the bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> Depends.
> 
> How many hot wings and tap beer did you consume the previous night?
Click to expand...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Quotes are messed up I see.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1857172 said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen.


Exactly! !!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1857192 said:


> That sad part is that they are dead serious


Yup....... :salute:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Well, I better get dressed. I have to go see HR at city hall before work today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1857199 said:


> Well, I better get dressed. I have to go see HR at city hall before work today.


   :salute:


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1857199 said:


> Well, I better get dressed. I have to go see HR at city hall before work today.


Get in trouble did we?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1857202 said:


> Get in trouble did we?


No idea......

But that's the most likely.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1857199 said:


> Well, I better get dressed. I have to go see HR at city hall before work today.


And what did you do to cause that


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1857204 said:


> No idea......
> 
> But that's the most likely.


That is usually the only reason they want to see you.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1857205 said:


> And what did you do to cause that


See above..


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1857206 said:


> That is usually the only reason they want to see you.


This..........


----------



## CityGuy

Here you go snow.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1857213 said:


> Here you go snow.


Typical city always screwing around instead of working


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1857213 said:


> Here you go snow.


Tell her to pose for you, we need a good look.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1857217 said:


> Tell her to pose for you, we need a good look.


This......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1857218 said:


> This......


You know she will love the attention.


----------



## Greenery

SnowGuy73;1857173 said:


> I caved.... Furnace is on. :realmad:


Mines blowing cold air, it didn't even make it a day before capping out. Cafe


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1857220 said:


> Mines blowing cold air, it didn't even make it a day before capping out. Cafe


Not good!.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Well, that wasn't what I thought it'd be.


----------



## Greenery

Hamelfire;1857169 said:


> Apparently the female in our department is 4. Dressed up like a rodeo clown.
> Unbelievable. And people wonder why we are not taken seriously.
> 
> Speechless.


Umm, it is Halloween. Many people dress up and go to work in costume, who cares she's just having fun I'm sure.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1857226 said:


> Umm, it is Halloween. Many people dress up and go to work in costume, who cares she's just having fun I'm sure.
> 
> I won't comment on the "taken seriously" part...


That's why I figure she will like the attention.


----------



## Greenery

SnowGuy73;1857225 said:


> Well, that wasn't what I thought it'd be.


Did you get an award?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1857225 said:


> Well, that wasn't what I thought it'd be.


They let you go? Or are you posing for the calendar?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1857220 said:


> Mines blowing cold air, it didn't even make it a day before capping out. Cafe


Your not supposed to turn the ac on jeez


----------



## BossPlow614

17 degrees this morning in Fargo. Heard my high idle for the first time. It's a tad chilly to be wearing shorts and a sweatshirt but at least there's no wind right now!


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1857233 said:


> 17 degrees this morning in Fargo. Heard my high idle for the first time. It's a tad chilly to be wearing shorts and a sweatshirt but at least there's no wind right now!


Windchill of 20 here. Glad I haven't gone outside yet bring lazy today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1857228 said:


> Did you get an award?


Negative....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1857229 said:


> They let you go? Or are you posing for the calendar?


Neither.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1857237 said:


> Windchill of 20 here. Glad I haven't gone outside yet bring lazy today.


Same, I'm going to mow two properties and then invoice.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Found out yesterday that a good customer who we have had since our first year dropped us for snow and lawn. Older couple always paid within the first week of receiving the invoice. Called them as we did not receive there snow contract back yet, upon talking with them they first said too much money ( I know its not that ) then it went to we are just changing it up with someone else. 




Honestly, they have been very hard to please lately and I have always did little extra things for them, more then they probably even realize. They were the ones that accused us of hitting there garage door with the plow last year, looked like golf balls were shot at it. I still think they hold that against us.

We used to hang there x-mas lights for them the last 3 years, dont have time to devote one day to just one person anymore.

Kind of the ones you can never really please even if you go the extra mile.

It was a good paying account so its sucks to lose it.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1857246 said:


> Found out yesterday that a good customer who we have had since our first year dropped us for snow and lawn. Older couple always paid within the first week of receiving the invoice. Called them as we did not receive there snow contract back yet, upon talking with them they first said too much money ( I know its not that ) then it went to we are just changing it up with someone else.
> 
> Honestly, they have been very hard to please lately and I have always did little extra things for them, more then they probably even realize. They were the ones that accused us of hitting there garage door with the plow last year, looked like golf balls were shot at it. I still think they hold that against us.
> 
> We used to hang there x-mas lights for them the last 3 years, dont have time to devote one day to just one person anymore.
> 
> Kind of the ones you can never really please even if you go the extra mile.
> 
> It was a good paying account so its sucks to lose it.


Its the new trucks, they think your making to much!


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1857237 said:


> Windchill of 20 here. Glad I haven't gone outside yet bring lazy today.


It's f en cold out!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1857239 said:


> Neither.


I thought that you where a shoe in for the calendar.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1857246 said:


> Found out yesterday that a good customer who we have had since our first year dropped us for snow and lawn. Older couple always paid within the first week of receiving the invoice. Called them as we did not receive there snow contract back yet, upon talking with them they first said too much money ( I know its not that ) then it went to we are just changing it up with someone else.
> 
> Honestly, they have been very hard to please lately and I have always did little extra things for them, more then they probably even realize. They were the ones that accused us of hitting there garage door with the plow last year, looked like golf balls were shot at it. I still think they hold that against us.
> 
> We used to hang there x-mas lights for them the last 3 years, dont have time to devote one day to just one person anymore.
> 
> Kind of the ones you can never really please even if you go the extra mile.
> 
> It was a good paying account so its sucks to lose it.


Been there, it sucks but what can you do. People are nuts!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1857254 said:


> I thought that you where a shoe in for the calendar.


I did too. 

Maybe next year.wesport


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1857253 said:


> It's f en cold out!


Thats why i haven't got out of bed yet


----------



## BossPlow614

Polarismalibu;1857237 said:


> Windchill of 20 here. Glad I haven't gone outside yet bring lazy today.


A couple of my buddies are using some of my crew to do sod this morning. That's gotta be cold. Another buddy (the one who changes his ever increasing gross  ) is also out. The warmth inside my truck sounds a lot better!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1857251 said:


> Its the new trucks, they think your making to much!


That happens more than some think.

Especially if your vehicles are nicer than the customers.


----------



## BossPlow614

NorthernProServ;1857246 said:


> Found out yesterday that a good customer who we have had since our first year dropped us for snow and lawn. Older couple always paid within the first week of receiving the invoice. Called them as we did not receive there snow contract back yet, upon talking with them they first said too much money ( I know its not that ) then it went to we are just changing it up with someone else.
> 
> Honestly, they have been very hard to please lately and I have always did little extra things for them, more then they probably even realize. They were the ones that accused us of hitting there garage door with the plow last year, looked like golf balls were shot at it. I still think they hold that against us.
> 
> We used to hang there x-mas lights for them the last 3 years, dont have time to devote one day to just one person anymore.
> *
> Kind of the ones you can never really please even if you go the extra mile.*
> 
> It was a good paying account so its sucks to lose it.


Those are the clients I prefer we don't work for. Dealt with that this week for a scum bag builder's house for himself & family (they all are, never met one I like or trust) that wasn't happy with anything yet we installed exactly what he wanted & how he wanted it. He even b!tched at where my guys put the irrigation controller because he wanted to put shelves there, but it was the only outlet within the garage.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I really hate trying to figure out pricing.

One property you bid for $400 and they laugh. The next property the same size you bid at $1,000 and they take it.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1857265 said:


> I really hate trying to figure out pricing.
> 
> One property you bid for $400 and they laugh. The next property the same size you bid at $1,000 and they take it.


Yea because the guy doing it for 1/3 didnt bid that 1000 one


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1857262 said:


> That happens more than some think.
> 
> Especially if your vehicles are nicer than the customers.


I hate to judge a book by its cover but if a clients vehicle(s) aren't nicer than mine as far as age & condition. I hesitate & question if it's even worth my time. Again, that's a generalization but more times than not, if there's a rusty old civic in the driveway or something of the like & their garage door is sitting crooked & they're asking for a retaining wall because their current one is about to fall over, it's a waste to even spend 10 minutes to look at it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1857265 said:


> I really hate trying to figure out pricing.
> 
> One property you bid for $400 and they laugh. The next property the same size you bid at $1,000 and they take it.


Same here. Bid 2 town homes one I posted about. 36 drives mile of roads and seems like 3 miles of shoveling. Bid SNF 18 behind them. Just drives and some walks. The smaller 18 said I was too low. OK I rebid and got it. That price is the same as the 36 budgets for. I didn't get that one obvisiosly


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1857251 said:


> Its the new trucks, they think your making to much!


Haha hope not. Actually got a call the other day even before the trucks were letered up and they asked if we were the guys with the new shiny black trucks.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;1857255 said:


> Been there, it sucks but what can you do. People are nuts!


Yeah sucks..... but on the flip side looked in the printer last night and had a faxed snow contract back from a new commercial account!!. All things happen for a reason I guess.


----------



## NorthernProServ

BossPlow614;1857264 said:


> Those are the clients I prefer we don't work for. Dealt with that this week for a scum bag builder's house for himself & family (they all are, never met one I like or trust) that wasn't happy with anything yet we installed exactly what he wanted & how he wanted it. He even b!tched at where my guys put the irrigation controller because he wanted to put shelves there, but it was the only outlet within the garage.


Some people you cant win for losing !


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1857275 said:


> Yeah sucks..... but on the flip side looked in the printer last night and had a faxed snow contract back from a new commercial account!!. All things happen for a reason I guess.


There you go!

Congrats!


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1857269 said:


> I hate to judge a book by its cover but if a clients vehicle(s) aren't nicer than mine as far as age & condition. I hesitate & question if it's even worth my time. Again, that's a generalization but more times than not, if there's a rusty old civic in the driveway or something of the like & their garage door is sitting crooked & they're asking for a retaining wall because their current one is about to fall over, it's a waste to even spend 10 minutes to look at it.


Thats a tough comparison, not many people have 60,000 dollars vehicles, i have a customer who is very well off but wouldn't know it, if they give me a check for half i dont care what they drive or house looks like


----------



## Green Grass

Well if the equipment won't start do you call it a day?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1857279 said:


> Well if the equipment won't start do you call it a day?


Maintenance and upkeep young one.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1857278 said:


> Thats a tough comparison, not many people have 60,000 dollars vehicles, i have a customer who is very well off but wouldn't know it, if they give me a check for half i dont care what they drive or house looks like


That is true, and have seen it both ways too. One client has about a 5 mil. home on lake mtka. used to drive a 2000 ish suburban, you would never know..


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1857279 said:


> Well if the equipment won't start do you call it a day?


Starting fluid, but yea i would say cafe it


----------



## jimslawnsnow

BossPlow614;1857269 said:


> I hate to judge a book by its cover but if a clients vehicle(s) aren't nicer than mine as far as age & condition. I hesitate & question if it's even worth my time. Again, that's a generalization but more times than not, if there's a rusty old civic in the driveway or something of the like & their garage door is sitting crooked & they're asking for a retaining wall because their current one is about to fall over, it's a waste to even spend 10 minutes to look at it.


This sounds like s post straight from lawnsite


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1857280 said:


> Maintenance and upkeep young one.


It is very well maintained. It keeps cranking and cranking but no fire.


----------



## CityGuy

Greenery;1857226 said:


> Umm, it is Halloween. Many people dress up and go to work in costume, who cares she's just having fun I'm sure.


And doing 0 work while the rest of us bust ass to get the brine tank filled.


----------



## BossPlow614

jimslawnsnow;1857286 said:


> This sounds like s post straight from lawnsite


How does that sound like it's from lawnsite? If you read through the garbage, there's a lot of good info in the business management & website sections.

(Insert popcorn smiley)


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1857288 said:


> It is very well maintained. It keeps cranking and cranking but no fire.


Out of fuel?


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1857291 said:


> How does that sound like it's from lawnsite? If you read through the garbage, there's a lot of good info in the business management & website sections.
> 
> (Insert popcorn smiley)


Here we go...


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1857253 said:


> It's f en cold out!


Nice in the skid right now hauling salt back and forth


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1857294 said:


> Here we go...


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1857160 said:


>


Im sure MnDot was out salting the piss out of that too. If thats a sign for whats to come we're screwed!!! Its only Oct. !


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1857292 said:


> Out of fuel?


Nope full tank. My kawi engines have always been a bear when it is below 40


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1857179 said:


> Anyone tired of hearing about that last from Maine refusing her quarantine? In like 13 days it'll be over. She has a team of lawyers. By the time she get to go to court it'll be past quarantine anyway


Yeah.. how friggin selfish


----------



## Greenery

Green Grass;1857299 said:


> Nope full tank. My kawi engines have always been a bear when it is below 40


My fuel shut off solenoid went bad the other day in the middle of a cleanup.. took it out, replaced with a bolt and she runs like a champ again.

Same day the nuts holding the carb on the leaf loader vibrated off causing a no workie situation.

Today the brake/steering booster on the truck is very loud and sending vibrations through the pedal and steering wheel.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1857299 said:


> Nope full tank. My kawi engines have always been a bear when it is below 40


Odd, I had no problem with mine this morning, or ever really.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1857300 said:


> Yeah.. how friggin selfish


Agreed..........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1857306 said:


> My fuel shut off solenoid went bad the other day in the middle of a cleanup.. took it out, replaced with a bolt and she runs like a champ again.
> 
> Same day the nuts holding the carb on the leaf loader vibrated off causing a no workie situation.
> 
> Today the brake/steering booster on the truck is very loud and sending vibrations through the pedal and steering wheel.


Must be the cold.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1857246 said:


> Found out yesterday that a good customer who we have had since our first year dropped us for snow and lawn. Older couple always paid within the first week of receiving the invoice. Called them as we did not receive there snow contract back yet, upon talking with them they first said too much money ( I know its not that ) then it went to we are just changing it up with someone else.
> 
> Honestly, they have been very hard to please lately and I have always did little extra things for them, more then they probably even realize. They were the ones that accused us of hitting there garage door with the plow last year, looked like golf balls were shot at it. I still think they hold that against us.
> 
> We used to hang there x-mas lights for them the last 3 years, dont have time to devote one day to just one person anymore.
> 
> Kind of the ones you can never really please even if you go the extra mile.
> 
> It was a good paying account so its sucks to lose it.


Been there too... Always hard to take but hopefully less stress


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1857307 said:


> Odd, I had no problem with mine this morning, or ever really.


Couple minutes in the sun and she runs like a champ


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1857262 said:


> That happens more than some think.
> 
> Especially if your vehicles are nicer than the customers.


This is true...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

BossPlow614;1857291 said:


> How does that sound like it's from lawnsite? If you read through the garbage, there's a lot of good info in the business management & website sections.
> 
> (Insert popcorn smiley)


Because your post is azz backwards and nieve. Just because someone appears to have doesn't mean they do or will pay you. I have several rich ones. Some pay on time several are late and tight. Now my lower income customers pay within a week of invoicing and are way more humble. Now if I went with your way of thinking I'd have crabby slow paying customers. Look at all the money is be leaving on the table. This is the same crap that gets posted over there. Why for you think a lot of us seasoned guys don't post or go there anymore. But what do I know. I've been in business for about 1/3 of your life and around business all my life


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1857319 said:


> This is true...


It also shows you have dependable vehicles to get the job done


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1857313 said:


> Couple minutes in the sun and she runs like a champ


Better go out and buy a heat gun!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1857320 said:


> Because your post is azz backwards and nieve. Just because someone appears to have doesn't mean they do or will pay you. I have several rich ones. Some pay on time several are late and tight. Now my lower income customers pay within a week of invoicing and are way more humble. Now if I went with your way of thinking I'd have crabby slow paying customers. Look at all the money is be leaving on the table. This is the same crap that gets posted over there. Why for you think a lot of us seasoned guys don't post or go there anymore. But what do I know. I've been in business for about 1/3 of your life and around business all my life


Easy there big fella. pumpkin:


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1857299 said:


> Nope full tank. My kawi engines have always been a bear when it is below 40


Same, old toro hydro same deal, its a backup now


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1857321 said:


> It also shows you have dependable vehicles to get the job done


Also true! Point is... it's a Catch 22


----------



## BossPlow614

jimslawnsnow;1857320 said:


> Because your post is azz backwards and nieve. Just because someone appears to have doesn't mean they do or will pay you. I have several rich ones. Some pay on time several are late and tight. Now my lower income customers pay within a week of invoicing and are way more humble. Now if I went with your way of thinking I'd have crabby slow paying customers. Look at all the money is be leaving on the table. This is the same crap that gets posted over there. Why for you think a lot of us seasoned guys don't post or go there anymore. But what do I know. I've been in business for about 1/3 of your life and around business all my life


Hence why I said that I don't like to judge a book by its cover and that it was a generalization because it's true more often than not, meaning not in all circumstances.

It's not all new people that are on that site. There are several I can think of that have been at it longer than most that are on this thread & have larger operations. The info from their posts is priceless. I'm also not talking about maintenance, I'm referring to installs (mostly Hardscapes) that are $5000-$10,000+. Chances are very high (not 100%!) that if they aren't willing to spend a good amount on a car for them to drive, they aren't willing to spend a good amount on their landscape.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1857296 said:


>


I was thinking the same... waiting for rebuttal...

Edit: guess it got posted while I did this...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1857327 said:


> Easy there big fella. pumpkin:


Well its the truth. And he asked


----------



## jimslawnsnow

BossPlow614;1857331 said:


> Hence why I said that I don't like to judge a book by its cover and that it was a generalization because it's true more often than not, meaning not in all circumstances.
> 
> It's not all new people that are on that site. There are several I can think of that have been at it longer than most that are on this thread & have larger operations. The info from their posts is priceless. I'm also not talking about maintenance, I'm referring to installs (mostly Hardscapes) that are $5000-$10,000+. Chances are very high (not 100%!) that if they aren't willing to spend a good amount on a car for them to drive, they aren't willing to spend a good amount on their landscape.


Just agree to disagree and call it a day


----------



## cbservicesllc

First frozen backflow of the year! Wahoo!


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1857336 said:


> First frozen backflow of the year! Wahoo!


Was it the person that called to delay a couple weeks ago?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1857279 said:


> Well if the equipment won't start do you call it a day?


Thats a dodge for you.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1857333 said:


> I was thinking the same... waiting for rebuttal...
> 
> Edit: guess it got posted while I did this...


I like to sit back and just fill this thread with idle chatter and observations.

Its safer that way!xysport


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1857339 said:


> Was it the person that called to delay a couple weeks ago?


How'd you guess??? I'm really going to enjoy charging them for a repair kit...


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1857334 said:


> Well its the truth. And he asked


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1857346 said:


> How'd you guess??? I'm really going to enjoy charging them for a repair kit...


Thata boy!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1857345 said:


> I like to sit back and just fill this thread with idle chatter and observations.
> 
> Its safer that way!xysport


What are you scared of


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1857350 said:


> What are you scared of


You...... :crying:


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1857346 said:


> How'd you guess??? I'm really going to enjoy charging them for a repair kit...


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: 
Hahahahahah. Serves them right!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1857351 said:


> You...... :crying:


Why? Because I like to discuss stuff?


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1857331 said:


> Hence why I said that I don't like to judge a book by its cover and that it was a generalization because it's true more often than not, meaning not in all circumstances.
> 
> It's not all new people that are on that site. There are several I can think of that have been at it longer than most that are on this thread & have larger operations. The info from their posts is priceless. I'm also not talking about maintenance, I'm referring to installs (mostly Hardscapes) that are $5000-$10,000+. Chances are very high (not 100%!) that if they aren't willing to spend a good amount on a car for them to drive, they aren't willing to spend a good amount on their landscape.


It could go the other way as well, some people just dont care what they drive or they put tons of miles on a car for traveling to work. I know people with nice cars and the wont spend any money on thirr house.


----------



## qualitycut

My experiences are some people who have nice houses and cars are usually stretched to the max in bills. Like i said, if i get a half down check i dont care what they have


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1857358 said:


> Why? Because I like to discuss stuff?


No, because you frighten me. pumpkin:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1857363 said:


> My experiences are some people who have nice houses and cars are usually stretched to the max in bills. Like i said, if i get a half down check i dont care what they have


Sounds logical to me. Bossplow is trying use what they drive as a way to weed them out. Which is limiting profit. May put on a few more miles, but by talking to people I can get a feeling of a go or no. His business he can do what he likes, but it has holes


----------



## Camden

When I worked for the Baltimore Orioles in the late 90s Mike Mussina would drive to the ballpark in a red 1992 S10 Blazer. The guy was one of the highest paid players in baseball at the time. I drove a nicer car than him and I didn't even have $5k in the bank.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1857364 said:


> No, because you frighten me. pumpkin:


That's a load of BS


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;1857370 said:


> When I worked for the Baltimore Orioles in the late 90s Mike Mussina would drive to the ballpark in a red 1992 S10 Blazer. The guy was one of the highest paid players in baseball at the time. I drove a nicer car than him and I didn't even have $5k in the bank.


Just think. If he called bossplow he'd pass on his work


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1857371 said:


> That's a load of BS


Even without commenting I have infuriated you....


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1857379 said:


> Even without commenting I have infuriated you....


This is why I stick to idle chatter and observations.


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1857359 said:


> It could go the other way as well, some people just dont care what they drive or they put tons of miles on a car for traveling to work. I know people with nice cars and the wont spend any money on thirr house.


That is very true. I have had some clients that don't drive the nicest cars but spent more on their backyard patio than the rest of the neighborhood.


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1857363 said:


> My experiences are some people who have nice houses and cars are usually stretched to the max in bills. Like i said, if i get a half down check i dont care what they have


Sometimes they are stretched thin, other times they have more money than they know what to do with and are more than willing to spend a lot on their house.


----------



## BossPlow614

jimslawnsnow;1857375 said:


> Just think. If he called bossplow he'd pass on his work


I wouldn't pass on potential work with them because they drive something that's junk or old. I still send them the same proposal as anyone else, but my mindset is that it was more than likely a waste of time, that is until I get the email reply stating "We like the price & design, when can you start?"


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1857379 said:


> Even without commenting I have infuriated you....


Nope. I chuckled when I read it


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1857389 said:


> Nope. I punched a wall when I read it


Fixed it for you.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1857391 said:


> Fixed it for you.


Hahaha........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1857391 said:


> Fixed it for you.


But I'm not near a wall


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1857363 said:


> My experiences are some people who have nice houses and cars are usually stretched to the max in bills. Like i said, if i get a half down check i dont care what they have


Very true... lots of them in Brooklyn Park


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1857394 said:


> But I'm not near a wall


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1857396 said:


> Very true... lots of them in Brooklyn Park


Eden Prairie too.


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1857311 said:


> Been there too... Always hard to take but hopefully less stress


Looking at the positives at this point.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1857398 said:


> Eden Prairie too.


Really? Interesting... then again, not surprising


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1857399 said:


> Looking at the positives at this point.


Yes sir... :salute:


----------



## Doughboy12

Well, that's it for me today... 
You boys have a nice weekend!
Play nice and stay safe tonight.

Monday I go "try" to get my plow...wish me luck.


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1857336 said:


> First frozen backflow of the year! Wahoo!


New building just went up in the Crystal shopping center, irrigation/sod installed maybe a week ago. Just drove by and she was busted open, water all over the parking lot. Looks like the some of the heads were installed piss poor but they appear to have lifted out of the ground slightly and busted apart.

I'll take that service call any day :saluteayup

Cant wait to see what happens tonight! Got a low of 21.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1857400 said:


> Really? Interesting... then again, not surprising


I think its everywhere you go.

I have more than one friend that lives paycheck to paycheck. Why? No clue!


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1857406 said:


> New building just went up in the Crystal shopping center, irrigation/sod installed maybe a week ago. Just drove by and she was busted open, water all over the parking lot. Looks like the some of the heads were installed piss poor but they appear to have lifted out of the ground slightly and busted apart.
> 
> I'll take that service call any day :saluteayup
> 
> Cant wait to see what happens tonight! Got a low of 21.


Yeah baby! Backflow kits at the ready!


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1857396 said:


> Very true... lots of them in Brooklyn Park


Do the neighborhoods around Oxbow Elementary & Champlin Park HS and a little east from there ring a bell?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1857407 said:


> I think its everywhere you go.
> 
> I have more than one friend that lives paycheck to paycheck. Why? No clue!


True, there's that old saying, the more money you make, the more you spend...


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1857411 said:


> Do the neighborhoods around Oxbow Elementary & Champlin Park HS and a little east from there ring a bell?


Haha... ding ding ding


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1857413 said:


> Haha... ding ding ding


Spend half a mil on their house & most think they're now "rich" & they get a $5000 escrow for landscaping thinking "oh wow that's a lot of money", then they see that the price for the basic the lawn & landscape install (as per city requirements) is at least $11,000, throw in some variety and you're easily at $13,000-$15,000 & their jaws drop and they're practically up in arms. And that's with no hardscapes


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1857412 said:


> True, there's that old saying, the more money you make, the more you spend...


This is true.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Not too bad outside now.


----------



## BossPlow614

Just spent the last 2.5 hours at a Starbucks up here since my bro's gf doesn't have wifi in the new apt yet. Checking email, invoicing & sending out last minute plowing proposals. My week's now finally over! Time for some lunch & a nap and let the fun begin!


----------



## NorthernProServ

BossPlow614;1857420 said:


> Just spent the last 2.5 hours at a Starbucks up here since my bro's gf doesn't have wifi in the new apt yet. Checking email, invoicing & sending out last minute plowing proposals. My week's now finally over! Time for some lunch & a nap and let the fun begin!


Nice!! Enjoy the day!

Its my B-day today  Always works out well!


----------



## NorthernProServ

Who remembers this? I Sure do. I think we ended up with around 18" Pretty much all Christmas plans were canceled.


----------



## BossPlow614

NorthernProServ;1857421 said:


> Nice!! Enjoy the day!
> 
> Its my B-day today  Always works out well!


Will do! Tonight should be a blast.

Happy Birthday man.

The scenery in Fargo fantastic btw. Maybe because it's a town with several colleges?


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1857415 said:


> Spend half a mil on their house & most think they're now "rich" & they get a $5000 escrow for landscaping thinking "oh wow that's a lot of money", then they see that the price for the basic the lawn & landscape install (as per city requirements) is at least $11,000, throw in some variety and you're easily at $13,000-$15,000 & their jaws drop and they're practically up in arms. And that's with no hardscapes


Thats exactly it... my lawn customers there are a huge pain


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1857420 said:


> Just spent the last 2.5 hours at a Starbucks up here since my bro's gf doesn't have wifi in the new apt yet. Checking email, invoicing & sending out last minute plowing proposals. My week's now finally over! Time for some lunch & a nap and let the fun begin!


I enjoy Starbucks!


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1857421 said:


> Nice!! Enjoy the day!
> 
> Its my B-day today  Always works out well!


Well happy birthday!


----------



## SSS Inc.

NorthernProServ;1857422 said:


> Who remembers this? I Sure do. I think we ended up with around 18" Pretty much all Christmas plans were canceled.


I loved every minute of it


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1857422 said:


> Who remembers this? I Sure do. I think we ended up with around 18" Pretty much all Christmas plans were canceled.


I think I do... At this point they all kind of blend together.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1857422 said:


> Who remembers this? I Sure do. I think we ended up with around 18" Pretty much all Christmas plans were canceled.


Yeah I remember that... first Xmas in my house... all my pansy relatives cancelled Xmas...


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1857432 said:


> Yeah I remember that... first Xmas in my house... *all my pansy relatives cancelled Xmas*...


The one good thing from it! hahaha!


----------



## NorthernProServ

Hopefully someone on here wakes up tomorrow morning hungover, drops in for a Plowsite update and sees that picture and freaks the cafe out! :laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I think I was excited when I woke up to go out at 3 am and it was raining.

Then the snow came through and behind it a flash freeze. All the lots were ice for two weeks, unless you were lucky to have clients with big budgets.


----------



## SnowGuy73

That's it, end of the mowing season for me!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1857450 said:


> That's it, end of the mowing season for me!


Same here in a couple more hours!


----------



## Doughboy12

NorthernProServ;1857421 said:


> Nice!! Enjoy the day!
> 
> Its my B-day today  Always works out well!


Happy B-day!


----------



## qualitycut

New truck.
http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/cto/4739232897.html


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1857456 said:


> New truck.
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/cto/4739232897.html


Looks like a good deal!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1857457 said:


> Looks like a good deal!


Funny cause its the kids brother i originally started my company with, paid 3600


----------



## qualitycut

Little rust but good for someone to drive


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1857456 said:


> New truck.
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/cto/4739232897.html


Buy it! ......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1857465 said:


> Buy it! ......


I think he did for 3600


----------



## qualitycut

Truck side is an 11 pin. Hiw much work to switch it


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1857456 said:


> New truck.
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/cto/4739232897.html


Looks like trouble.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Is this what I think it is in Little Canada??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1857473 said:


> Truck side is an 11 pin. Hiw much work to switch it


Zero. Truck side is a piece of cake.

I gotta do my '14. We can have a party and mount each other.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1857475 said:


> Looks like trouble.


Why s that?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1857477 said:


> Zero. Truck side is a piece of cake.
> 
> I gotta do my '14. We can have a party and mount each other.


Umm weird. ....


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1857477 said:


> Zero. Truck side is a piece of cake.
> 
> I gotta do my '14. We can have a party and mount each other.


Do i need all new wiring or just the end?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1857478 said:


> Why s that?


15 year old truck, 115,xxx miles, plow mount...

But I guess if you know the guy you will be good.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1857480 said:


> Do i need all new wiring or just the end?


Not sure. Call Crysteel.

Truck side isn't that much.

I would just buy all new.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1857345 said:


> I like to sit back and just fill this thread with idle chatter and observations.
> 
> Its safer that way!xysport


This........


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1857391 said:


> Fixed it for you.


Nice.....

Big hole in the sheet rock?


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1857484 said:


> 15 year old truck, 115,xxx miles, plow mount...
> 
> But I guess if you know the guy you will be good.


Well its not going to be ran every day just for plowing, hes has a bunch of work done and it drove real nice. Those v10s last forever.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Getting chilly out now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1857492 said:


> Well its not going to be ran every day just for plowing, hes has a bunch of work done and it drove real nice. Those v10s last forever.


You bought it then?

We have a utility truck on the fire department with a v10 I think its an 06 or so, nothing but problems. But I know nothing about Ford's.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1857491 said:


> Nice.....
> 
> Big hole in the sheet rock?


His hands are pretty small and girly so I'm guessing not. :laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1857490 said:


> This........


You and the old lady want to practice with kids?

I have a four year old you can take out tonight!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1857498 said:


> His hands are pretty small and girly so I'm guessing not. :laughing:


Ha..........


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1857499 said:


> You and the old lady want to practice with kids?
> 
> I have a four year old you can take out tonight!


Nope I saw Greens last weekend were good.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1857499 said:


> You and the old lady want to practice with kids?
> 
> I have a four year old you can take out tonight!


Not sure you can supply enough beer either


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1857503 said:


> Not sure you can supply enough beer either


That's no problem, trust me on that!


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1857456 said:


> New truck.
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/cto/4739232897.html


The add was deleted.

Throw up a pic of the beast.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1857509 said:


> The add was deleted.
> 
> Throw up a pic of the beast.


I guess he bought it then.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1857476 said:


> Is this what I think it is in Little Canada??


Wtf... irrigation left on maybe? I hope that's all it is...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1857477 said:


> We can have a party and mount each other.


Ummm......


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1857476 said:


> Is this what I think it is in Little Canada??


Were you getting a little antsy to try out your new spreader?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1857464 said:


> Little rust but good for someone to drive


I guess that means you don't want to come look at mine. :crying: Could of had that dump for 5.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1857497 said:


> You bought it then?
> 
> We have a utility truck on the fire department with a v10 I think its an 06 or so, nothing but problems. But I know nothing about Ford's.


We have an F-550 with a v-10. Runs great but we had to do the manifold bolts which wasn't that easy. Lots of power for a gas engine.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1857528 said:


> I guess that means you don't want to come look at mine. :crying: Could of had that dump for 5.


Kids!......


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1857530 said:


> We have an F-550 with a v-10. Runs great but we had to do the manifold bolts which wasn't that easy. Lots of power for a gas engine.


I can't remember all the problems we had, I think that was one, seems like it is always in the shop.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I think my beer can froze to my hand standing at the grill here.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1857535 said:


> I can't remember all the problems we had, I think that was one, seems like it is always in the shop.


We bought this from a friend at a very fair price a few years back. Had to put about 6k in it but now its great. We knew what it needed up front before we made the deal so no surprises. I think the bolts are very common on these.

On another note my two year old just called my five year old a "Dumb Ho" several times. Maybe he meant Dumbo, not sure but it was funny.


----------



## SnowGuy73

New Prague has a harvester on fire.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1857542 said:


> New Prague has a harvester on fire.


Now the corn field too.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1857543 said:


> Now the corn field too.


Popcorn!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1857547 said:


> Popcorn!!!!!


Smells delicious!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Its actually a grain truck and about two acres of field.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like I might be losing one of my better guys, unless he can find a place to move into. Guess him and the gal split last night and he moved in with his dad in St. Paul.

Now looking for a tractor operator.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1857530 said:


> We have an F-550 with a v-10. Runs great but we had to do the manifold bolts which wasn't that easy. Lots of power for a gas engine.


Was just done last year. How many miles You have?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1857554 said:


> Looks like I might be losing one of my better guys, unless he can find a place to move into. Guess him and the gal split last night and he moved in with his dad in St. Paul.
> 
> Now looking for a tractor operator.


Perfect send him my way


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1857555 said:


> Was just done last year. How many miles You have?


I'd have to check. Under 100,000 I think.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1857554 said:


> Looks like I might be losing one of my better guys, unless he can find a place to move into. Guess him and the gal split last night and he moved in with his dad in St. Paul.
> 
> Now looking for a tractor operator.


He can't drive from St. Paul up to you?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1857561 said:


> He can't drive from St. Paul up to you?


Probably can't drive


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1857535 said:


> I can't remember all the problems we had, I think that was one, seems like it is always in the shop.


Keeping the mechanics employed!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1857539 said:


> I think my beer can froze to my hand standing at the grill here.


Just refill the can then.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1857543 said:


> Now the corn field too.


Hate when that happens. At least the wind is light.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1857528 said:


> I guess that means you don't want to come look at mine. :crying: Could of had that dump for 5.


If you still have it come spring I'll be interested


----------



## CityGuy

38 and sunny.
It's chilly out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1857565 said:


> Just refill the can then.


Haha.

I see what you did there.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Venison brats are kicking in already, at least my butt will be warm tonight!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1857563 said:


> Probably can't drive


This. He's my guy that's lost his license to child support.

He pays $275 / week on a $450 check. I'm sure money is tight.

He MIGHT make the drive this winter, but his vehicle is in his gal's name, so if the plates are run, he doesn't get pulled over. Not sure what he'll do now.

To do it daily on $150/week, he'd spend that in gas in his 2500 Chevy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Have fun out tonight and be safe!

I'm out and on the hunt for snickers.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1857587 said:


> Have fun out tonight and be safe!
> 
> I'm out and on the hunt for snickers.


I hang out in the courtesy vehicle and trail behind.

I then take my payment out of the bags when the kids aren't looking.

On some of the longer blocks I can get a 10 minute nap in. Gets me ready for plowing.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1857577 said:


> Venison brats are kicking in already, at least my butt will be warm tonight!


I have that same problem. Beans at lunch.


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone have a used boss plow for sale?


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1857579 said:


> This. He's my guy that's lost his license to child support.
> 
> He pays $275 / week on a $450 check. I'm sure money is tight.
> 
> He MIGHT make the drive this winter, but his vehicle is in his gal's name, so if the plates are run, he doesn't get pulled over. Not sure what he'll do now.
> 
> To do it daily on $150/week, he'd spend that in gas in his 2500 Chevy.


Introduce him to your mother in law she lives next door to you.


----------



## qualitycut

Dang it gf bought cheap candy, i wanted full size bars


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1857603 said:


> Introduce him to your mother in law she lives next door to you.


My MIL already has her grand daughter taking advantage of her.

Maybe I should hook him and the niece in law up though?????????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1857605 said:


> Dang it gf bought cheap candy, i wanted full size bars


Mini KitKat are perfect. Two bites.

Problem is I buy them at WalMart after Halloween, then eat the whole bag in a day.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just talked to my guy. Suspicions were correct.

He's staying in St. Paul. Gonna sell his truck, guess he got picked up for a driving after revocation. 

Said since we only have a week, he'll be around for the week, then will be around to plow. 

**whew**


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1857608 said:


> Mini KitKat are perfect. Two bites.
> 
> Problem is I buy them at WalMart after Halloween, then eat the whole bag in a day.


I do that with 100 grand bars. Awesome


----------



## mn-bob

Happy Halloween !!!!!Thumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

Green you coming to breakfast sunday?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Jack FM is playing "Halloween" music.

Thriller, Ghostbusters, Hell's Bells......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

mn-bob;1857630 said:


> Happy Halloween !!!!!Thumbs Up


Same to you mn-bob!!


----------



## qualitycut

Wow have had about 10 kids and the damn pizza guy brought the wrong pizza.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1857635 said:


> Wow have had about 10 kids and the damn pizza guy brought the wrong pizza.


It's better when the pizza guy doesn't have change for a $50.


----------



## qualitycut

Darn near every kid has had a car following them tonight.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1857635 said:


> Wow have had about 10 kids and the damn pizza guy brought the wrong pizza.


Thats good and sucks. Non stop kids here.
Good thing is when its gone lights go out.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1857640 said:


> Darn near every kid has had a car following them tonight.


Same over here.


----------



## unit28

Dozing off to sleep
Going to be at cub then walgreens at 4am


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1857637 said:


> It's better when the pizza guy doesn't have change for a $50.


I guess they got 75th and 72nd messed up so i ordered a have cheese half pepperoni and mushrooms ,they brought someone elses that was half pepperoni mushroom half pepperoni and olive so at least i got to eat my half while gf waited


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1857641 said:


> Thats good and sucks. Non stop kids here.
> Good thing is when its gone lights go out.


Im giving out handfuls trying to move it along.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1857640 said:


> Darn near every kid has had a car following them tonight.


:waving:....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1857643 said:


> Dozing off to sleep
> Going to be at cub then walgreens at 4am


Black Friday is the day after Thanksgiving, not Black Saturday the day after Halloween.


----------



## unit28

Walmart says it is introducing “Rollback” prices on 20,000 items as of November 1, including plenty of popular holiday gifts (Disney “Frozen” toys, Samsung electronics, etc.), and on Monday, November 3, walmart.com is hosting a “cyber savings event” with discounts and free shipping on select items.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1857646 said:


> Im giving out handfuls trying to move it along.


3 to 4 at a time. Going fast.


----------



## unit28

Oh yes it is......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1857654 said:


> Oh yes it is......


I stand corrected.


----------



## CityGuy

And were out.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1857600 said:


> Anyone have a used boss plow for sale?


Straight or V?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

There are quite a few decent back up trucks hitting CL for cheap (less than $6k).

Couple are under 70k miles, some even with plows.

Gotta want a Dodge though.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1857567 said:


> If you still have it come spring I'll be interested


I'm pretty sure I will post an add this week. Contemplating doing a K-bid kind of deal. 


qualitycut;1857628 said:


> I do that with 100 grand bars. Awesome


Those are second only to Baby Ruth's.



qualitycut;1857635 said:


> Wow have had about 10 kids and the damn pizza guy brought the wrong pizza.


We are up to 97.


qualitycut;1857640 said:


> Darn near every kid has had a car following them tonight.


Not here. Only the ones that get shipped to my neighborhood. Locked the doors now. 


LwnmwrMan22;1857665 said:


> There are quite a few decent back up trucks hitting CL for cheap (less than $6k).
> Couple are under 70k miles, some even with plows.
> 
> Gotta want a Dodge though.


I'm going to have 3 or 4 of those for sale this week. ......I think.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I think the little man scored about 6lbs. of candy.


----------



## albhb3

picked up a 03 cclb f350 today if im not back by friday send a search party


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1857673 said:


> picked up a 03 cclb f350 today if im not back by friday send a search party


I don't get it....


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1857675 said:


> I don't get it....


Maybe he has to travel a ways to get it????


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1857679 said:


> Maybe he has to travel a ways to get it????


Or bad area...


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1857681 said:


> Or bad area...


Or both, Chicago, Detroit?


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;1857682 said:


> Or both, Chicago, Detroit?


well I will be an hour west of chicago so it might get ripped off  nah im leaving in about 7 hours for a 5 day duck hunt. Hence if I not back by friday....


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1857682 said:


> Or both, Chicago, Detroit?


This is probably correct. I suppose he could just tell us.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1857663 said:


> Straight or V?


Either..........


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1857684 said:


> well I will be an hour west of chicago so it might get ripped off  nah im leaving in about 7 hours for a 5 day duck hunt. Hence if I not back by friday....


Ah, gotcha!

Good luck.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1857688 said:


> Either..........


Talk to James.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1857667 said:


> I'm pretty sure I will post an add this week. Contemplating doing a K-bid kind of deal.
> 
> Those are second only to Baby Ruth's.
> 
> We are up to 97.
> 
> Not here. Only the ones that get shipped to my neighborhood. Locked the doors now.
> 
> I'm going to have 3 or 4 of those for sale this week. ......I think.


What the heck, i asked you about that last week. Dick!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1857685 said:


> This is probably correct. I suppose he could just tell us.


He did now....

What a tease!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1857691 said:


> What the heck, i asked you about that lear week. Dick!


Huh?..........


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1857693 said:


> Huh?..........


Meant last week.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1857691 said:


> What the heck, i asked you about that lear week. Dick!


You knew of one for sale. I said give me a week and I'll know. I bought one yesterday and am looking for another so 3 or so will be for sale. They all have plows too.  Plus i thought you were coming over to our shop when you had time. I still have that trailer though if your interested.


----------



## qualitycut

Cb what you got for sale?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1857697 said:


> You knew of one for sale. I said give me a week and I'll know. I bought one yesterday and am looking for another so 3 or so will be for sale. They all have plows too.


Pm me what you got or text me.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1857699 said:


> Pm me what you got or text me.


How many trucks are you buying??


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1857703 said:


> How many trucks are you buying??


Depends. Could always use another or sell the one i bought


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1857697 said:


> You knew of one for sale. I said give me a week and I'll know. I bought one yesterday and am looking for another so 3 or so will be for sale. They all have plows too.  Plus i thought you were coming over to our shop when you had time. I still have that trailer though if your interested.


I'd say post them here but I doubt you'll sell them...

I never have!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1857705 said:


> Depends. Could always use another or sell the one i bought


Well you should buy that dump then. It may come in handy once in a while in the summer.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1857706 said:


> I'd say post them here but I doubt you'll sell them...
> 
> I never have!


I have always sent out teasers on here but nothing pans out. I may actually have lots more time starting the end of next week to deal with craigslist tire kickers. Haven't posted adds yet because I've been too busy to wait at our shop for people. Hopefully starting Thursday I'll be married to the shop until the snow starts to fly. If I don't go that way I may go the online auction route just because it would be fun to watch people bid(hopefully).


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1857709 said:


> I have always sent out teasers on here but nothing pans out.


This.

I sold my truck, both plows, and skid trailer just from word of mouth switch was nice.


----------



## AaronsSnowMN

Hey guys just wanted to say hi. Just found this thread a few days ago. Can't wait for the snow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

AaronsSnowMN;1857725 said:


> Hey guys just wanted to say hi. Just found this thread a few days ago. Can't wait for the snow.


Well hey there Aaron. Just keep in mind that this is a weather thread so stay on topic. :laughing:Thumbs Up


----------



## AaronsSnowMN

SSS Inc.;1857727 said:


> Well hey there Aaron. Just keep in mind that this is a weather thread so stay on topic. :laughing:Thumbs Up


hahaha! Ya I will try!


----------



## SSS Inc.

AaronsSnowMN;1857730 said:


> hahaha! Ya I will try!


I'm glad to see you like snow. It only makes sense to like what you do. You will soon find out that we are out numbered though.

Did you read all 92,000 posts yet?


----------



## AaronsSnowMN

I've been reading but haven't quite got through all the posts haha. I haven't been plowing for too many years so I still like snow lol.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

AaronsSnowMN;1857725 said:


> Hey guys just wanted to say hi. Just found this thread a few days ago. Can't wait for the snow.


Start at page 1. Let us know how far you get before it snows.

Keep in mind there's about 20 new pages / day, so you'll have to read at least 30 pages per day to get caught up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1857733 said:


> I'm glad to see you like snow. It only makes sense to like what you do. You will soon find out that we are out numbered though.
> 
> Did you read all 92,000 posts yet?


I love plowing.

It's the "do we plow, do we not plow" on the 3/5" snows.

It's the 11 of 13 Monday morning snowfalls 2 years ago from Feb 1 to May.

The customers who are the slowest payers, yet the quickest to complain.

Other than that, I love being out by myself.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1857738 said:


> I love plowing.
> 
> It's the "do we plow, do we not plow" on the 3/5" snows.
> 
> It's the 11 of 13 Monday morning snowfalls 2 years ago from Feb 1 to May.
> 
> The customers who are the slowest payers, yet the quickest to complain.
> 
> Other than that, I love being out by myself.


Yep... This...


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1857739 said:


> Yep... This...


Its funny because i thrive on the challenge of difficult storms and every storm is like Christmas morning. A big part of it is that we are per time on a bunch of stuff. Its gotta be hard to get excited when you're getting paid even if it doesn't snow.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1857632 said:


> Green you coming to breakfast sunday?


Yeah me and two rug rats


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1857672 said:


> I think the little man scored about 6lbs. of candy.


About 10lb of candy and I got almost a case of beer.


----------



## AaronsSnowMN

LwnmwrMan22;1857738 said:


> I love plowing.
> 
> It's the "do we plow, do we not plow" on the 3/5" snows.
> 
> It's the 11 of 13 Monday morning snowfalls 2 years ago from Feb 1 to May.
> 
> The customers who are the slowest payers, yet the quickest to complain.
> 
> Other than that, I love being out by myself.


Yes very true. I have a new mowing customer that has 10 properties that I take care of and he wants a perfect lawn but doesn't want to spend any money and I have a hard time collecting payment from him.


----------



## AaronsSnowMN

LwnmwrMan22;1857736 said:


> Start at page 1. Let us know how far you get before it snows.
> 
> Keep in mind there's about 20 new pages / day, so you'll have to read at least 30 pages per day to get caught up.


I don't have that much free time haha!


----------



## unit28

Open open open. ........


----------



## unit28

Could be a watch or a wash here


BY TUESDAY NIGHT OR WEDNESDAY...A CLIPPER WILL SLIP SOUTHEAST INTO
THE UPPER MISSISSIPPI VALLEY AND BRING THE BEST CHANCE FOR PRECIP
TO THE NORTH OF THE TRACK...LIKELY OVER CENTRAL AND NORTHERN
MN/WI. SOME DIFFERENCES IN SPEED WITH THE EC SLIGHTLY FASTER THAN
THE GFS.


----------



## unit28

Never skied?

Wild Mountain ski and snowboard area in Taylors Falls is opening for the season this Halloween.* Vice President Amy Frischmon *says


----------



## unit28

No candy deals

%#@almart is xmessy looking now


----------



## unit28

Heading out to get a christmas buck my dern self

Ps
Lonely up on here

Slackers


----------



## SnowGuy73

AaronsSnowMN;1857725 said:


> Hey guys just wanted to say hi. Just found this thread a few days ago. Can't wait for the snow.


Welcome......


----------



## SnowGuy73

22° breezy clear.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1857745 said:


> About 10lb of candy and I got almost a case of beer.


Nice!........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1857744 said:


> Yeah me and two rug rats


I didn't get invited.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I have a chance of rain Monday, Wednesday, and Friday now.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1857773 said:


> I have a chance of rain Monday, Wednesday, and Friday now.


Me too. 50%/20%/20%


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1857779 said:


> Me too. 50%/20%/20%


Ya, something like that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

No dew......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Heavy frost...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1857783 said:


> Heavy frost...


Its cold as hell. What'd you think


----------



## CityGuy

23 partly cloudy


----------



## SSS Inc.

snowguy73;1857782 said:


> no dew......


yes! :d........


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1857784 said:


> Its cold as hell. What'd you think


Hell is typically viewed as hot, not cold James.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1857790 said:


> yes! :d........


Just for you sir!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1857793 said:


> Hell is typically viewed as hot, not cold James.


I haven't been there Matthew. Have you? Past life maybe?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1857795 said:


> I haven't been there Matthew. Have you? Past life maybe?


That is why is said typically viewed, I have not.

Perhaps you've heard such phases as "I hope you burn in hell" or, "it is hotter than hell today", and "when hell freezes over".

These would tend to indicate a warm or hot environment.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Anyone want to go cut an elm tree down for me today.


----------



## djagusch

Well a home builder I do installs for is selling his oldest truck. Since guys are looking figure I would post it's info.

05 GMC 2500hd, reg cab long box, 6.0 gas, black, new water pump, brakes, transfer case. Comes with 8.2 boss v plow same year as truck. It's been maintained decent. Mostly a run around truck to finish details of houses. Plowed a small office and a couple drives per storm, I wouldn't consider it commercial plowing. It's has around 200k miles. Asked for a price and he said around 7500. Guessing he just wants enough money to buy a new plow for his new truck.

Pm me if interested. I look at it as your getting a plow and truck for the price of a new plow.


----------



## qualitycut

Jimmy, you have any boss plows for sale?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yup, its chilly.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1857772 said:


> I didn't get invited.


Sunday in Montrose dad's Belgian waffles 8:30 to 1200


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1857744 said:


> Yeah me and two rug rats


What time you thinking?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1857745 said:


> About 10lb of candy and I got almost a case of beer.


Nice........


----------



## Green Grass

hamelfire;1857830 said:


> what time you thinking?


9:30-10:00


----------



## SnowGuy73

Structure fire in Chaska.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1857854 said:


> Structure fire in Chaska.


Second alarm.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1857783 said:


> Heavy frost...


Yep! And frozen backflows!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1857855 said:


> Second alarm.


do you make second alarm or third alarm?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1857858 said:


> do you make second alarm or third alarm?


Second with a ladder.


----------



## qualitycut

Minus the rust this thing drives awesome


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1857804 said:


> Jimmy, you have any boss plows for sale?


Just have my older 8'2. Wasn't planning on selling it. I would part with it possibly for the right money.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1857862 said:


> Minus the rust this thing drives awesome


Where are the pics?


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1857872 said:


> Where are the pics?


You would think that he would know the rules.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1857876 said:


> You would think that he would know the rules.


Will throw one up, front end is tighter than my 13 was.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1857840 said:


> 9:30-10:00


Ok we will be about the same.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1857855 said:


> Second alarm.


They can have it. I hate cold fires.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1857688 said:


> Eithe.........


Lots of boss Plows on craigslist right now. I Have been looking for a western V and all I can find is boss


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea;1857888 said:


> Lots of boss Plows on craigslist right now. I Have been looking for a western V and all I can find is boss


Must be all the haters with the Toro sale...


----------



## banonea

AaronsSnowMN;1857725 said:


> Hey guys just wanted to say hi. Just found this thread a few days ago. Can't wait for the snow.


Welcom to the crazy house. You are in my neck of the woods....


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1857879 said:


> They can have it. I hate cold fires.


I have never been in a fire that is cold. They are usually at least warm.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1857879 said:


> They can have it. I hate cold fires.


Ummm....

Its 30° not -30°


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1857893 said:


> Ummm....
> 
> Its 30° not -30°


And you want to play fireman again.... What is Montrose getting into!


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;1857889 said:


> Must be all the haters with the Toro sale...


Or people are finally wising up and ditching their Boss plows for Westerns.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1857896 said:


> Or people are finally wising up and ditching their Boss plows for Westerns.


Yeah yeah yeah...


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1857889 said:


> Must be all the haters with the Toro sale...


You know the world is going to end now because of it.


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;1857897 said:


> Yeah yeah yeah...


I think that's the exact same response you gave me the last time I gave you sh!t for running Boss plows LOL





Green Grass;1857900 said:


> You know the world is going to end now because of it.


I mentioned this in that thread but what people don't understand is that Toro makes high end turf equipment that is sold worldwide. It's not like Boss was sold to Yardman or Poulan.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1857893 said:


> Ummm....
> 
> Its 30° not -30°


Wind, wet, colder temps = cold me.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1857892 said:


> I have never been in a fire that is cold. They are usually at least warm.


Compared to what we make.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1857894 said:


> And you want to play fireman again.... What is Montrose getting into!


I'm used to standing at a pump panel for hours


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1857918 said:


> I'm used to standing at a pump panel for hours


Enclosed heated cabs duh!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1857918 said:


> I'm used to standing at a pump panel for hours


Oh here we go, now all you want to do is stand around now too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1857916 said:


> Wind, wet, colder temps = cold me.


Jesus........


----------



## Doughboy12

Does anyone run a video recorder when they plow?


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;1857925 said:


> Jesus........


...just left Chicago...


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1857919 said:


> Enclosed heated cabs duh!!


They are cheap in hamel.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1857924 said:


> Oh here we go, now all you want to do is stand around now too.


Well when others can't figure out cafs and electronic panels then that limits you.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1857925 said:


> Jesus........


Numb fingers and toes suck. Especially when you have had a mild case of frost bite already.


----------



## Doughboy12

Doughboy12;1857927 said:


> ...just left Chicago


...and he's bound for New Orleans.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1857936 said:


> Numb fingers and toes suck. Especially when you have had a mild case of frost bite already.


Sally.....


----------



## AaronsSnowMN

banonea;1857891 said:


> Welcom to the crazy house. You are in my neck of the woods....


Thanks. I will fit right in then haha. Anybody have or know someone that has a 4wd John deere x series lawn tractor for sale?


----------



## Doughboy12

AaronsSnowMN;1857947 said:


> Thanks. I will fit right in then haha. Anybody have or know someone that has a 4wd John deere x series lawn tractor for sale?


There are used ones at the dealership in Hastings, Owatona, Belle Plain, Cannon Falls.
I was looking too. Decided to just get a plow.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1857945 said:


> Sally.....


Pull your skirt back down over there.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

AaronsSnowMN;1857947 said:


> Thanks. I will fit right in then haha. Anybody have or know someone that has a 4wd John deere x series lawn tractor for sale?


I thought about selling mine. I'm over by Claremont. Operate in owatonna


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1857950 said:


> Pull your skirt back down over there.


I don't get it.


----------



## Doughboy12

I think he is saying he can see your coochie.


----------



## AaronsSnowMN

jimslawnsnow;1857956 said:


> I thought about selling mine. I'm over by Claremont. Operate in owatonna


Can I get some info on it? Thanks


----------



## SnowGuy73

Down to a 40% chance of rain Monday.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

AaronsSnowMN;1857976 said:


> Can I get some info on it? Thanks


2003 x585. Has either 1200 or 1300 hours. Has a new 54" deck with mulch kit and 7bu bagger. Also have a 62" for it. It was the original deck. Also have Curtis hard cab with front and rear lights electric wiper fan beacon fuse box. Also 47" dual stage blower. All attachments and cab was bought new in 2010 I think it was. By me. It has 515 hours on it when I bought it. I just put a new fuel pump in it. Also has the suspension seat. Its in great working order and in use most days. If I dont sell I'll use it. Its never let me down and I don't expect it to any time soon.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1857980 said:


> Down to a 40% chance of rain Monday.


Still 50-20-20 here


----------



## TKLAWN

Must be official, Lawn ranger website redirects to Reliable.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1857990 said:


> Must be official, Lawn ranger website redirects to Reliable.


Stalker.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1857986 said:


> Still 50-20-20 here


So it will rain Wednesday and Friday and be nice Monday.


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1857990 said:


> Must be official, Lawn ranger website redirects to Reliable.


they started selling equipment last week. If you went in and inquired about it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1857996 said:


> they started selling equipment last week. If you went in and inquired about it.


What do you need?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1857907 said:


> I think that's the exact same response you gave me the last time I gave you sh!t for running Boss plows LOL
> 
> 
> 
> I mentioned this in that thread but what people don't understand is that Toro makes high end turf equipment that is sold worldwide. It's not like Boss was sold to Yardman or Poulan.


Haha, I think you're right...

I saw you made that comment over there... Couldn't agree more...


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1857998 said:


> What do you need?


Nothing really but a buddy bought a skid trailer and snow bucket.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1858009 said:


> Nothing really but a buddy bought a skid trailer and snow bucket.


Copy that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Elko has a corn field on fire.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's dusty on the sandy yards in the north metro.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Tree down, stump coming out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

16" of snow today in Tennessee


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1858033 said:


> 16" of snow today in Tennessee


Yea probably in the smokeys


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1858021 said:


> Tree down, stump coming out.


Nice cat.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1858046 said:


> Nice cat.....


Not bad its, its a rental.

Bobcat stump grinders are much better.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1858047 said:


> Not bad its, its a rental.
> 
> Bobcat stump grinders are much better.


Yeah we have a bobcat brand stumper in parks and it works great.

I prefer our new cat 277d tracked machine over the tired machine's. Much more stable platform to work with.


----------



## CityGuy

43 and sunny out


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1858033 said:


> 16" of snow today in Tennessee


Sure it's not .16?
Here's the all stations reports

http://www.nohrsc.noaa.gov/nsa/reports.html?region=National&var=snowfall&dy=2014&dm=11&dd=1&units=e&sort=value&filter=0


----------



## CityGuy

Don't forget to fall back and gain an extra hour of sleep tonight.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Combine down combine down!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1858050 said:


> Yeah we have a bobcat brand stumper in parks and it works great.
> 
> I prefer our new cat 277d tracked machine over the tired machine's. Much more stable platform to work with.


This wheel machine seems really jerky.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1858053 said:


> Don't forget to fall back and gain an extra hour of sleep tonight.


And smoke detector batteries.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1858054 said:


> Combine down combine down!!!


Fire?

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Doughboy12

Hamelfire;1858053 said:


> Don't forget to fall back and gain an extra hour of sleep tonight.


KARE 11 put out a reminder to remember to "move your clocks ahead an hour."
Huge #FAIL


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1858058 said:


> Fire?
> 
> Pics or it didn't happen.


Hydraulic leak. I'm 5 miles away and dad can barely use his phone let alone take a pic


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1858060 said:


> Hydraulic leak. I'm 5 miles away and dad can barely use his phone let alone take a pic


Not good.

Much left or close to done?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1858056 said:


> This wheel machine seems really jerky.


And no, its not the operator.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1858060 said:


> Hydraulic leak. I'm 5 miles away and dad can barely use his phone let alone take a pic


No bueno....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1858062 said:


> Not good.
> 
> Much left or close to done?


Week hopefully


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1858065 said:


> Week hopefully


Copy that.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1858056 said:


> This wheel machine seems really jerky.


Can you change the hydro settings on it? if so slow them down a little.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1858057 said:


> And smoke detector batteries.


This too.........


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1858063 said:


> And no, its not the operator.


Ha..............

We all know diffrently :waving:


----------



## CityGuy

Wilcox for the gophers sucks as a goalie.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1858067 said:


> Can you change the hydro settings on it? if so slow them down a little.


I don't know.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1858069 said:


> Ha..............
> 
> We all know diffrently :waving:


Hahahahah.


----------



## CityGuy

Hey snow,

97 was the number.

http://www.freep.com/story/news/loc.../detroit-reports-angels-night-fires/18324971/


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1858074 said:


> I don't know.


It would be in the computer. Is there a quick manual behind the seat? Should say on there.


----------



## CityGuy

Farmers Almanac shows cold and snow this year.

http://farmersalmanac.com/weather/2014/08/24/2015-us-winter-forecast/


----------



## CityGuy

Hey Snow did you eat Taco Bell again?


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1858063 said:


> And no, its not the operator.


Oh come on none of us would have said anything about that


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1858083 said:


> Hey snow,
> 
> 97 was the number.
> 
> http://www.freep.com/story/news/loc.../detroit-reports-angels-night-fires/18324971/


Unbelievable..


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1858094 said:


> Hey Snow did you eat Taco Bell again?


I've seen something like that before.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1858096 said:


> Oh come on none of us would have said anything about that


No, not here!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1858106 said:


> I've seen something like that before.


Wee fest 2001


----------



## snowman55

Wild game tonite. Awesome suites


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1858109 said:


> Wee fest 2001


Never been.


----------



## Green Grass

snowman55;1858111 said:


> Wild game tonite. Awesome suites


Thanks for the invite! !


----------



## Green Grass

No day is complete till you get yelled at in Chinese


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1858109 said:


> Wee fest 2001


Never been.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1858112 said:


> Never been.


Never been.


----------



## CityGuy

ND vs. Navy. 

Time for the Irish to roll!


----------



## SnowGuy73

What the hell.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Burnsville structure fire.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1858140 said:


> Burnsville structure fire.


Single family home, working fire.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1858141 said:


> Single family home, working fire.


Second alarm.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1858141 said:


> Single family home, working fire.


Time for you to play.


----------



## AaronsSnowMN

jimslawnsnow;1857985 said:


> 2003 x585. Has either 1200 or 1300 hours. Has a new 54" deck with mulch kit and 7bu bagger. Also have a 62" for it. It was the original deck. Also have Curtis hard cab with front and rear lights electric wiper fan beacon fuse box. Also 47" dual stage blower. All attachments and cab was bought new in 2010 I think it was. By me. It has 515 hours on it when I bought it. I just put a new fuel pump in it. Also has the suspension seat. Its in great working order and in use most days. If I dont sell I'll use it. Its never let me down and I don't expect it to any time soon.


Would I be able to stop by and take a look at it in the next week or so? I tried messaging you my number but it wouldn't let me. Thanks


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1858143 said:


> Time for you to play.


Negative.

Burnsville never invites us.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1858146 said:


> Negative.
> 
> Burnsville never invites us.


Well I am sure they think that you guys are not good enough


----------



## jimslawnsnow

AaronsSnowMN;1858145 said:


> Would I be able to stop by and take a look at it in the next week or so? I tried messaging you my number but it wouldn't let me. Thanks


Absolutely. You need to have more than 10 posts before you can pm


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1858148 said:


> Well I am sure they think that you guys are not good enough


True, were not full time.


----------



## AaronsSnowMN

jimslawnsnow;1858150 said:


> Absolutely. You need to have more than 10 posts before you can pm


Awesome. When I get enough posts I will send you my number.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1858105 said:


> Unbelievable..


Yeah but did you also see back in '84 they had 810 fires?


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1858174 said:


> Yeah but did you also see back in '84 they had 810 fires?


On that night? ...

Damn!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1858148 said:


> Well I am sure they think that you guys are not good enough


Sounds like a city I work for and former department.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Zucker had a awesome chance there


----------



## jimslawnsnow

AaronsSnowMN;1858162 said:


> Awesome. When I get enough posts I will send you my number.


OK. Just post a couple nonsense posts like everyone else. Myself included


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1858181 said:


> OK. Just post a couple nonsense posts like everyone else. Myself included


This......


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1858183 said:


> This......


Guilty....................


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1858176 said:


> Sounds like a city I work for and former department.


No now they do stupid stuff the same way.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Don't do it Aaron's snow. Keep your posts well structured and thought provoking. Don't fall into the trap of posting temperatures and the current Dew conditions. These people are trying to trick you. Quality over Quantity.


----------



## AaronsSnowMN

jimslawnsnow;1858181 said:


> OK. Just post a couple nonsense posts like everyone else. Myself included


Another 10 days and we should be done with cleanups. Can't fricken wait!


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1858174 said:


> Yeah but did you also see back in '84 they had 810 fires?


I think that would make you rethink your career choice.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1858188 said:


> Don't do it Aaron's snow. Keep your posts well structured and thought provoking. Don't fall into the trap of posting temperatures and the current Dew conditions. These people are trying to trick you. Quality over Quantity.


from the guy with 7,7xx posts.

38 slight breeze.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1858194 said:


> from the guy with 7,7xx posts.
> 
> 38 slight breeze.


Find one post that I have made that has been a waste of space on this thread. 

No Dew.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1858187 said:


> No now they do stupid stuff the same way.


Well that's true.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1858186 said:


> Guilty....................


We know....


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1858188 said:


> Don't do it Aaron's snow. Keep your posts well structured and thought provoking. Don't fall into the trap of posting temperatures and the current Dew conditions. These people are trying to trick you. Quality over Quantity.


No dew.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1858195 said:


> Find one post that I have made that has been a waste of space on this thread.
> 
> No Dew.


Found it!.


----------



## SnowGuy73

All the negativity that's in this thread sucks!


----------



## AaronsSnowMN

SnowGuy73;1858199 said:


> Found it!.


You guys are hilarious!


----------



## SnowGuy73

AaronsSnowMN;1858202 said:


> You guys are hilarious!


Some of us try.


----------



## SnowGuy73

One more butterfinger and I'm going to bed.


----------



## Green Grass

Goal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Goallllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1858205 said:


> One more butterfinger and I'm going to bed.


Light weight!!!!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Nice goal!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1858188 said:


> Don't do it Aaron's snow. Keep your posts well structured and thought provoking. Don't fall into the trap of posting temperatures and the current Dew conditions. These people are trying to trick you. Quality over Quantity.


This...... Or at least stories of disaster or distress.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1858208 said:


> Light weight!!!!!!!


I know, only had two today.


----------



## SSS Inc.

snowguy73;1858201 said:


> all the negativity that's in this thread sucks!


norv!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1858212 said:


> norv!!!!!!!!!!


Allllllllways!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Why would you make an ad that will air during the Wild game that has the goal horn. I get up to only to race back when I heard the horn. No goal, just a stupid advertisement.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1140278 said:


> For my first post in two years of just reading I thought I would chime in.


This........


----------



## Green Grass

where is my picture!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Technical Difficulties?!?!?!?!?!? NOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Green Grass

GOAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i guess


----------



## SSS Inc.

GoAL...........


----------



## mnlefty

SSS Inc.;1858215 said:


> Why would you make an ad that will air during the Wild game that has the goal horn. I get up to only to race back when I heard the horn. No goal, just a stupid advertisement.


Kinda like all the clowns that call in to KFAN every time they play the goal horn or the vikings horn because they think they're giving away tickets.


----------



## SSS Inc.

So this is kind of weird but I have yet to see a Wild goal while watching a game this year. And I've watched just about every game. Its either the kids or now Technical Difficulties. What the heck is going on here. My wife is onto it and thinks she should talk to me more so they score. This is going to be a long season.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1858224 said:


> So this is kind of weird but I have yet to see a Wild goal while watching a game this year. And I've watched just about every game. Its either the kids or now Technical Difficulties. What the heck is going on here. My wife is onto it and thinks she should talk to me more so they score. This is going to be a long season.


You might not make it to the end of the season lol


----------



## SSS Inc.

mnlefty;1858223 said:


> Kinda like all the clowns that call in to KFAN every time they play the goal horn or the vikings horn because they think they're giving away tickets.


Those people are really dumb. Makes me wonder how many people have the number all punched in all day just waiting for a horn to go off. I love when the morning show messes with people.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1858224 said:


> So this is kind of weird but I have yet to see a Wild goal while watching a game this year. And I've watched just about every game. Its either the kids or now Technical Difficulties. What the heck is going on here. My wife is onto it and thinks she should talk to me more so they score. This is going to be a long season.


tell your wife we said thank you!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1858227 said:


> You might not make it to the end of the season lol


Its going to be a struggle if this keeps up.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1858210 said:


> This...... Or at least stories of disaster or distress.


Speaking of you must be on a good luck streak. Haven't read anything in a bit.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1858229 said:


> tell your wife we said thank you!!


I told her she should go to the basement and scrapbook or something so she did. If we don't score again you guys can blame me.


----------



## CityGuy

Goalllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Green Grass

Goal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Vanek!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

I Saw it!!!!!!! Goal!!!!!!!!! Power Play too!!!!!! The streak is broken!!!!!!! Both of them!!!!!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1858233 said:


> I told her she should go to the basement and scrapbook or something so she did. If we don't score again you guys can blame me.


Looks like you better keep her in the basement it worked out great!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1858240 said:


> Looks like you better keep her in the basement it worked out great!


I just locked the door!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so excited. NORV!!!


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1858240 said:


> Looks like you better keep her in the basement it worked out great!


I would just lock her down there.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1858242 said:


> I would just lock her down there.


I already did!!!! See above^^^


----------



## Camden

Quality - I drove by the yard that was seeded 2-3 weeks ago and there's green. I'm sure it's just Rye grass but at least something still germinated after we talked about it. I'll try to snap a pic.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

AaronsSnowMN;1858189 said:


> Another 10 days and we should be done with cleanups. Can't fricken wait!


Same here. Looking at another bagger mower just to get done


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1858241 said:


> I just locked the door!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so excited. NORV!!!





Green Grass;1858242 said:


> I would just lock her down there.





SSS Inc.;1858243 said:


> I already did!!!! See above^^^


great minds think alike!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1858254 said:


> great minds think alike!


You got that right.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Benn deserves to get nocked out


----------



## Polarismalibu

Goal!!!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goal!!!!! My wife is never getting let out of the basement.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1858258 said:


> Goal!!!!! My wife is never getting let out of the basement.


Every game she better be down there!


----------



## Polarismalibu

And again benn is going to the box


----------



## Greenery

SSS Inc.;1858258 said:


> Goal!!!!! My wife is never getting let out of the basement.


She's probably writing on her scrapbook forum about being held captive and her elaborate escape plan.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Greenery;1858267 said:


> She's probably writing on her scrapbook forum about being held captive and her elaborate escape plan.


That scenario sounds familiar.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1858232 said:


> Speaking of you must be on a good luck streak. Haven't read anything in a bit.


Eh, there's ups and downs, just not gonna post as much.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1858271 said:


> Eh, there's ups and downs, just not gonna post as much.


Don't be shy.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1858271 said:


> Eh, there's ups and downs, just not gonna post as much.


I hear ya but the thread is losing steam rapidly now.


----------



## Greenery

SSS Inc.;1858269 said:


> That scenario sounds familiar.


Your gonna end up with a gaggle of scrapbooking angry women at your door.

Good luck to you.

Brave


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Jimlawns kinda ruined for me with his bitcing.

Even the other day when he called Bossplow backwards and neive with his post about how you can sometimes pull up and judge people whether or not it's a wild goose chase.

We do it all the time with leaf cleanups. You pull up, everything is ratty and 5" of leaves on 2 acres of grass. You know they aren't going to pay $500 to have the property cleaned up.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I suppose I could post about the October Pattern Index and what its creators claim to be a good indicator of negative arctic oscillation which in turn would lead to a cold winter. The opi looks to be rather negative which would mean a cold winter if the creators are accurate. Hmmm...........


----------



## SSS Inc.

Greenery;1858279 said:


> Your gonna end up with a gaggle of scrapbooking angry women at your door.
> 
> Good luck to you.
> 
> Brave


Maybe I'll throw Micheal's gift cards at them.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1858280 said:


> Jimlawns kinda ruined for me with his bitcing.


Oh, piss on him and his bad attitude!


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1858280 said:


> Jimlawns kinda ruined for me with his bitcing.


I understand. I hope you don't take my criticism to seriously. It's all in fun.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This fall I parked the enclosed trailer so I don't get a ton of phone calls for cleanups.

Most of the time it's people who are too lazy to do it themselves, and think they'll get someone to do it for $100. Say it's a $300 minimum and that's pretty much the end of the phone call.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1858287 said:


> I understand. I hope you don't take my criticism to seriously. It's all in fun and entertainment.


I take no ones criticism seriously. That should be obvious too.

It's just the bitcing and name calling I don't care for. Good group of guys here. Good group to network with everyone, I know there are a handful here that made some okay money from leads we've all given each other, and that's what should all be about.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1858280 said:


> Jimlawns kinda ruined for me with his bitcing.
> 
> Even the other day when he called Bossplow backwards and neive with his post about how you can sometimes pull up and judge people whether or not it's a wild goose chase.
> 
> We do it all the time with leaf cleanups. You pull up, everything is ratty and 5" of leaves on 2 acres of grass. You know they aren't going to pay $500 to have the property cleaned up.


I was going to post on that as well but it ended up five pages back when I had the chance. If you're busy you have to pick and choose where to spend your time. More often than not I am correct in my assumptions. You have to be selective as a contractor otherwise you will spend copious amounts of time chasing leads that go nowhere. I'd much rather spend my time on properties that at least appear to be promising.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Another great win for the wild


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1858292 said:


> I was going to post on that as well but it ended up five pages back when I had the chance. If you're busy you have to pick and choose where to spend your time. More often than not I am correct in my assumptions. You have to be selective as a contractor otherwise you will spend copious amounts of time chasing leads that go nowhere. I'd much rather spend my time on properties that at least appear to be promising.


You said it!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1858293 said:


> Another great win for the wild


Can I unlock the door now?


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1858053 said:


> Don't forget to fall back and gain an extra hour of sleep tonight.


You mean an extra hour to drink/party!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1858295 said:


> Can I unlock the door now?


She can come out untill Tuesday night!


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1858295 said:


> Can I unlock the door now?


Leave her till the kids get up tomorrow.


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1858297 said:


> You mean an extra hour to drink/party!


Drink up! Just watching some football.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1858280 said:


> Jimlawns kinda ruined for me with his bitcing.
> 
> Even the other day when he called Bossplow backwards and neive with his post about how you can sometimes pull up and judge people whether or not it's a wild goose chase.
> 
> We do it all the time with leaf cleanups. You pull up, everything is ratty and 5" of leaves on 2 acres of grass. You know they aren't going to pay $500 to have the property cleaned up.


Thank you! Thumbs Up

I've done that a fair number of times for clean ups, often times it's a total waste of time. I have since started telling people our minimum on the initial phone call.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1858304 said:


> Drink up! Just watching some hockey.


Fixed it for you


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1858304 said:


> Drink up! Just watching some football.


I'm surprised you're not watching the hockey game like the rest of this thread seems to be. Lol.


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;1858256 said:


> Benn deserves to get nocked out


He's a piece of crap. I don't remember him being this dirty. Maybe just a bad game for him but his play tonight reminded me of Landeskog from Colorado.



SSS Inc.;1858292 said:


> I was going to post on that as well but it ended up five pages back when I had the chance. If you're busy you have to pick and choose where to spend your time. More often than not I am correct in my assumptions. You have to be selective as a contractor otherwise you will spend copious amounts of time chasing leads that go nowhere. I'd much rather spend my time on properties that at least appear to be promising.


For the most part you CAN judge a book by its cover. Not always but most of the time.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1858306 said:


> Fixed it for you


Nope. ND football at this house now.Thumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1858309 said:


> I'm surprised you're not watching the hockey game like the rest of this thread seems to be. Lol.


Games over. Wild win 4-1.


----------



## CityGuy

Hey Green,

New truck for you?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1858280 said:


> Jimlawns kinda ruined for me with his bitcing.
> 
> Even the other day when he called Bossplow backwards and neive with his post about how you can sometimes pull up and judge people whether or not it's a wild goose chase.
> 
> We do it all the time with leaf cleanups. You pull up, everything is ratty and 5" of leaves on 2 acres of grass. You know they aren't going to pay $500 to have the property cleaned up.


Oh cry me a river. Sheesh


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1858291 said:


> I take no ones criticism seriously. That should be obvious too.
> 
> It's just the bitcing and name calling I don't care for. Good group of guys here. Good group to network with everyone, I know there are a handful here that made some okay money from leads we've all given each other, and that's what should all be about.


If you don't take it seriously why are you so bent? Name calling? Who called you names?


----------



## Ranger620

Just got back from 2 weeks in ND pheasant hunting. Im not even gonna try to catch up just picked up from the last couple of pages. I miss anything good? Doesnt matter I'm gonna try to get everything ready by then dogs will be recovered (one had to have sticthes, barb wire) and Im off to hit Mn till Day after thanksgiving then I'm headed back to ND. Try to keep up but theres only so much time in the day.


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;1858336 said:


> Just got back from 2 weeks in ND pheasant hunting. Im not even gonna try to catch up just picked up from the last couple of pages. I miss anything good? Doesnt matter I'm gonna try to get everything ready by then dogs will be recovered (one had to have sticthes, barb wire) and Im off to hit Mn till Day after thanksgiving then I'm headed back to ND. Try to keep up but theres only so much time in the day.


Wow, congrats for being able to have that much fun. I wish I could just go off and do that but I don't have the kind of job (yet) that allows such a thing. Some day though.

You haven't missed much. Couple of guys are getting on each others nerves. We need snow...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1858336 said:


> Just got back from 2 weeks in ND pheasant hunting. Im not even gonna try to catch up just picked up from the last couple of pages. I miss anything good? Doesnt matter I'm gonna try to get everything ready by then dogs will be recovered (one had to have sticthes, barb wire) and Im off to hit Mn till Day after thanksgiving then I'm headed back to ND. Try to keep up but theres only so much time in the day.


Welcome back Ranger. FYI, my project you looked at, be happy you're no part of the trellis situation.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1858246 said:


> Quality - I drove by the yard that was seeded 2-3 weeks ago and there's green. I'm sure it's just Rye grass but at least something still germinated after we talked about it. I'll try to snap a pic.


Im going to drive by mine tomorrow and see, there has to be something green growing in it.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1858292 said:


> I was going to post on that as well but it ended up five pages back when I had the chance. If you're busy you have to pick and choose where to spend your time. More often than not I am correct in my assumptions. You have to be selective as a contractor otherwise you will spend copious amounts of time chasing leads that go nowhere. I'd much rather spend my time on properties that at least appear to be promising.


I agree with jim on that, boss was talking if they drive a vehicle thats not as nice as his which is complete bs. I have a customer that i googled because he has a huge company and he wont pay for a clean up but spent about 30k on landscaping this year. Lwmr just brought up what the yard looks like boss was talking about vehicle's which is rediculis, i have a 60k truck so if i did what boss said i would not give them a bid unless they drove a 70k vehicle which is cafeing nieve and stupid. Its just arrogant.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1858294 said:


> You said it!!


Again thats stupid if i spend 20 min at a bid to take the chance on winning a 20k project why not, again boss was talking about what vehicle's they drive. You cant judge off just that. You at least need to talk to them and can tell whats going on.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1858280 said:


> Jimlawns kinda ruined for me with his bitcing.
> 
> Even the other day when he called Bossplow backwards and neive with his post about how you can sometimes pull up and judge people whether or not it's a wild goose chase.
> 
> We do it all the time with leaf cleanups. You pull up, everything is ratty and 5" of leaves on 2 acres of grass. You know they aren't going to pay $500 to have the property cleaned up.


So your saying you wont even give them a bid?


----------



## snowman55

Fun game. Lwmn , for me it's about some of that. I've done business with some, I've commiserated with some, I've laughed at my self and some others. But I spend time here to learn: what's going on in industry?, how much snow fell?, whats on sale?, who's got salt? What did lwmn's crew cafe up ( did my guys do that?/will my guys do that.)among much more, 

Thers is a lot of Valuable info here. A little of fun. And shin deep cafe to wade through. I try to Add my share.


----------



## snowman55

As I sit here drinking gentlemen jack watching a commercial about gentlemen jack- I ponder what else truly gets between with age?


----------



## qualitycut

snowman55;1858362 said:


> As I sit here drinking gentlemen jack watching a commercial about gentlemen jack- I ponder what else truly gets between with age?


On the rocks or with splash of water? Regular jack i do in the rocks or splash. Gentlemen jack on the rocks.

As far as better with age, some woman,cars and beef


----------



## gmcdan

people say the same thing about vehicles contractors drive , if they are old and junky they wouldn't hire them . LOL .


----------



## qualitycut

gmcdan;1858365 said:


> people say the same thing about vehicles contractors drive , if they are old and junky they wouldn't hire them . LOL .


Yea untill you pull up in a 60k truck and then "you make to much" its all a crock of cafe.


----------



## unit28

Drier cnds Sunday 

Combine opps running hot and heavy roday to stay ahead of pending pop fcst?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nya structure fire.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1858371 said:


> Nya structure fire.


Auto aid from Hamburg.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Mutual aid from Plato and someone else.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Back up to 50% on Monday and 60% Wednesday now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Mutual aid from cologne and Mayer.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Cool looking moon.


----------



## unit28

Couple wet flakes, nws frcst
Wed
Thr
Fri
Sat
With highs in mid 40's


----------



## SnowGuy73

34° breezy and clear.


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1858387 said:


> Couple wet flakes, nws frcst
> Wed
> Thr
> Fri
> Sat
> With highs in mid 40's


I will take fakes over drops.


----------



## SnowGuy73

No dew......


----------



## SnowGuy73

No frost...


----------



## unit28

Overdress€d
,,.,.,


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1858401 said:


> Overdress€d
> ,,.,.,


Sweaty?...


----------



## TKLAWN

Donuts,wings,beer. LET'S GO!!!!!



NORV!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1858402 said:


> Sweaty?...


That would be my guess.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

We are now in the future. Our posts are an hour ahead of us......or are we in the past...? Time and space colliding., oh no....


----------



## CityGuy

MNPLOWCO;1858409 said:


> We are now in the future. Our posts are an hour ahead of us......or are we in the past...? Time and space colliding., oh no....


So, do we need to go back to the future? :laughing:


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Hamelfire;1858416 said:


> So, do we need to go back to the future? :laughing:


I don't know...the future looks just like the past at this point. I'm not seeing a big difference. Should I be ?


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1858406 said:


> Donuts,wings,beer. LET'S GO!!!!!
> 
> NORV!!!!!


Yeeeeesssssssss!


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Whoa!!!!! head rush, I'm back in the real time. Whiplash! My post is now the proper time....


----------



## SnowGuy73

It was weird watching my phone go from 1:59 to 1:00 this morning. Never seen that before.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm think oatmeal for breakfast.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1858428 said:


> I'm think oatmeal for breakfast.


Then a nap.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO;1858425 said:


> Whoa!!!!! head rush, I'm back in the real time. Whiplash! My post is now the proper time....


Mine is still an hour off.

Now I have Steve Miller stuck in my head.

Do..do...dodo. Into the fuutuureee....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1858426 said:


> It was weird watching my phone go from 1:59 to 1:00 this morning. Never seen that before.


I've tried that before. I either doze off or get looking at something else and miss it


----------



## SnowGuy73

Wild mountain is making snow!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1858432 said:


> I've tried that before. I either doze off or get looking at something else and miss it


I didn't do it on purpose, just happened to be looking at it.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1858436 said:


> Wild mountain is making snow!


I would think they all start making snow at night in the next few days.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Any one have a little wonder or billy goat for sale? looking for larger HP ones.
.....at a reasonable price. I see C L had some but with lesser HP.
Don't want a 6 hp. 9 would be ok.


----------



## SnowGuy73

4 future cast shows most of the rain missing us tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

MNPLOWCO;1858439 said:


> Any one have a little wonder or billy goat for sale? looking for larger HP ones.
> .....at a reasonable price. I see C L had some but with lesser HP.
> Don't want a 6 hp. 9 would be ok.


Just sold mine.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1858440 said:


> 4 future cast shows most of the rain missing us tomorrow.


The stuff was very scattered.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1858430 said:


> Mine is still an hour off.
> 
> Now I have Steve Miller stuck in my head.
> 
> Do..do...dodo. Into the fuutuureee....


Great...now I do too. Thanks!

My wife frantically woke me up telling me I was late for hockey and she swears she changed the clock already. Nope, she didn't.:realmad:


----------



## SnowGuy73

5 has an investigation on the new Vikings roof tonight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Not a fan of short hair but Jessica miles, I would!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1858436 said:


> Wild mountain is making snow!


They opened on Friday.

As long as the temps are below freezing and the temps plus humidity are below a total of 100, they are now making snow.

So if it's 30, humidity needs to be below 70% or else the "flakes" don't work out for skiing.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Copy that.


----------



## CityGuy

Only 2 more days of this political crap on t.v.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1858450 said:


> Only 2 more days of this political crap on t.v.


True......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1858450 said:


> Only 2 more days of this political crap on t.v.


But presidential campaigns will follow


----------



## SnowGuy73

1.... The number of commercials I've seen this morning that wasn't political!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1858453 said:


> But presidential campaigns will follow


We should see a small break over the holidays.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Quality - shoot me a text when you wake up.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://www.ijreview.com/2014/11/196...shows-nation-ebola-cases-outside-west-africa/


----------



## SnowGuy73

Cody says scattered showers Monday and Wednesday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1858458 said:


> http://www.ijreview.com/2014/11/196...shows-nation-ebola-cases-outside-west-africa/


Sounds about right.

Looks at who you put in the white house.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1858453 said:


> But presidential campaigns will follow


Unfortunetly this is true.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1858459 said:


> Cody says scattered showers Monday and Wednesday.


Not good for clean ups


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1858426 said:


> It was weird watching my phone go from 1:59 to 1:00 this morning. Never seen that before.


You should not have been up for this.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1858462 said:


> Not good for clean ups


Were screwed!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1858464 said:


> You should not have been up for this.


I woke up for the house fire in nya.


----------



## SnowGuy73

2 

Fleet farm commercial.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1858468 said:


> 2
> 
> Fleet farm commercial.


Funny farm is on HBO


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I think I'll take today off. Could go get 3 banks done, but they can wait until next weekend.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1858469 said:


> Funny farm is on HBO


I no have hbo.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1858471 said:


> I think I'll take today off. Could go get 3 banks done, but they can wait until next weekend.


Sounds like a great idea.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hot blond tailgater on 9


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1858476 said:


> Hot blond tailgater on 9


She's gone now.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1858477 said:


> She's gone now.


Pictures or it didn't happen


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Run to WalMart
Stop and get fresh bagels for the family
Clean my own yard
Watch the game
Work on cleaning my own yard at halftime
Watch the game
Clean my own yard. Mature oaks are nice, but man it's a lot of leaves
Grill some steaks
Invoice for snowplowing, email the other $30k I didn't get last month wondering where my checks are.

Sounds like a plan.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1858479 said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen


I'm not there....


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1858479 said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen


I saw it. She was nice!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1858483 said:


> I saw it. She was nice!!!!!


On the bike?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1858485 said:


> On the bike?


I wish I was a bike seat!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1858474 said:


> Sounds like a great idea.


Until he doesn't get them done with the incoming rain


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1858480 said:


> Run to WalMart
> Stop and get fresh bagels for the family
> Clean my own yard
> Watch the game
> Work on cleaning my own yard at halftime
> Watch the game
> Clean my own yard. Mature oaks are nice, but man it's a lot of leaves
> Grill some steaks
> Invoice for snowplowing, email the other $30k I didn't get last month wondering where my checks are.
> 
> Sounds like a plan.


What time should we be there for the steaks?


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1858483 said:


> I saw it. She was nice!!!!!


Bump breakfast to 9??


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1858489 said:


> Bump breakfast to 9??


I eat breakfast.....


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1858494 said:


> I eat breakfast.....


I told you where the other day


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1858495 said:


> I told you where the other day


I probably didn't pay attention...

I blame James for this!


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1858357 said:


> Again thats stupid if i spend 20 min at a bid to take the chance on winning a 20k project why not, again boss was talking about what vehicle's they drive. You cant judge off just that. You at least need to talk to them and can tell whats going on.


I don't go off vehicles, most people don't have 60k in a vehicle like we do. But when someone is talking a project that's 40% of there homes value then I start to question if there tire kickers. I have given plenty of bids for nothing


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1858496 said:


> I probably didn't pay attention...
> 
> I blame James for this!


Belgian waffles Montrose


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1858498 said:


> Belgian waffles Montrose


I don't like waffles....


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1858500 said:


> I don't like waffles....


I want steak and eggs with hashbrowns.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1858488 said:


> What time should we be there for the steaks?


That's what I was thinking too


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1858502 said:


> I want steak and eggs with hashbrowns.


And coffee.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1858504 said:


> And coffee.......


And ketchup..


----------



## unit28

Oh boy,,,,,


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1858500 said:


> I don't like waffles....


Let me mark this down you don't like food.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1858510 said:


> Let me mark this down you don't like food.


Yup........


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1858507 said:


> Oh boy,,,,,


We already knew that.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1858496 said:


> I probably didn't pay attention...
> 
> I blame James for this!


Okey dohkey lwnmr


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1858485 said:


> On the bike?


yup...........


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1858489 said:


> Bump breakfast to 9??


Sounds good. Will be there.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1858514 said:


> yup...........


Delicious!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1858515 said:


> Sounds good. Will be there.


Bit its 9:00 now, according to this site.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1858513 said:


> Okey dohkey lwnmr


You probably distracted me!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1858517 said:


> Bit its 9:00 now, according to this site.


We are in a different time zone out here.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1858520 said:


> We are in a different time zone out here.


Ha........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1858520 said:


> We are in a different time zone out here.


I believe it.


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;1858512 said:


> We already knew that.


It shows snow N of 94
Is why I posted

New guys might not know what happens next


----------



## Greenery

This is going...


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1858525 said:


> It shows snow N of 94
> Is why I posted
> 
> New guys might not know what happens next


Copy that.


----------



## Greenery

Downhill.................


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1858526 said:


> This is going...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1858528 said:


> Downhill.................


Now I see. Thumbs Up


----------



## Greenery

Don't put too many...


----------



## Greenery

Words in one post........


----------



## Greenery

You might actually make....


----------



## Greenery

A complete sentence.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

I have a lot of after thoughts!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1858518 said:


> You probably distracted me!


I thought maybe you meant I ruined the site for you too


----------



## Green Grass

Greenery;1858528 said:


> Downhill.................


Skiing. ........


----------



## Greenery

SnowGuy73;1858537 said:


> I have a lot of after thoughts!


Word.........


----------



## Greenery

Green Grass;1858539 said:


> Skiing. ........


Yes...... ....


----------



## Greenery

Deep thoughts......... . . . .


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1858547 said:


> Deep thoughts......... . . . .


With Jesse Ventura?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1858538 said:


> I thought maybe you meant I ruined the site for you too


Haha.

Nope, this site was ruined for me years ago!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1858548 said:


> With Jesse Ventura?


I thought the same thing.


----------



## Greenery

SnowGuy73;1858550 said:


> Haha.
> 
> Nope, this site was ruined for me years ago!


Your over the word limit...


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1858550 said:


> Haha.
> 
> Nope, this site was ruined for me years ago!


Or ruined by you years ago.

Ha.

J/K


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1858556 said:


> Your over the word limit...


It happens occasionally!


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1858558 said:


> Or ruined by you years ago.
> 
> Ha.
> 
> J/K


That should


----------



## CityGuy

22 inches in Tennesee.

http://www.highonleconte.com/daily-posts


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1858558 said:


> Or ruined by you years ago.
> 
> Ha.
> 
> J/K


Been three


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1858558 said:


> Or ruined by you years ago.
> 
> Ha.
> 
> J/K


I think you need to leave this thread more often.....


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1858558 said:


> Or ruined by you years ago.
> 
> Ha.
> 
> J/K


Different posts


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1858562 said:


> That should


I do what I can.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1858566 said:


> I think you need to leave this thread more often.....


The amount of complete bs and stupidity out there, its too much for a guy. At least this guy...


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1858566 said:


> I think you need to leave this thread more often.....


I do. Check new posts everyday.

Just end up back here. xysport


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1858565 said:


> Been three


Three years? Maybe..


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1858573 said:


> I do. Check new posts everyday.
> 
> Just end up back here. xysport


Me too.....


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1858572 said:


> The amount of complete bs and stupidity in here, its too much for a guy. At least this guy...


Fixed it for you. Thumbs Up


----------



## Greenery

SnowGuy73;1858572 said:


> The amount of complete bs and stupidity out there, its too much for a guy. At least this guy...


Infraction....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1858577 said:


> Fixed it for you. Thumbs Up


Hehe.

No comment.


----------



## CityGuy

Greenery;1858578 said:


> Infraction....


Is that a flag or a yellow card?

Just asking.:laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1858579 said:


> Hehe.
> 
> No comment.


Your welcome


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1858572 said:


> The amount of complete bs and stupidity out there, its too much for a guy. At least from this guy...


Fixed it for you.


----------



## SnowGuy73

That was a short walk, too clod for the dog I guess.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1858581 said:


> Your welcome


Thank you sir.


----------



## CityGuy

Did anybody else see that story, I think it was on 5, about people going door to door asking why people had not voted in past elections? 

I know it's public knowledge but I don't think it's anyone elses bussiness how I vote or why I voted the way I did. Nor is it the bussiness of my neighbor to come asking why I didn't vote. Maybe people had medical conditions that prohibited them from getting out to vote.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1858582 said:


> Fixed it for you.


Looks the same....


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1858590 said:


> Looks the same....


Now I see it.

Cute.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1858589 said:


> Did anybody else see that story, I think it was on 5, about people going door to door asking why people had not voted in past elections?
> 
> I know it's public knowledge but I don't think it's anyone elses bussiness how I vote or why I voted the way I did. Nor is it the bussiness of my neighbor to come asking why I didn't vote. Maybe people had medical conditions that prohibited them from getting out to vote.


Yup. I was thinking the same.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1858589 said:


> Did anybody else see that story, I think it was on 5, about people going door to door asking why people had not voted in past elections?
> 
> I know it's public knowledge but I don't think it's anyone elses bussiness how I vote or why I voted the way I did. Nor is it the bussiness of my neighbor to come asking why I didn't vote. Maybe people had medical conditions that prohibited them from getting out to vote.


I would be pissed if someone came around being nosy like that


----------



## DDB

LwnmwrMan22;1858471 said:


> I think I'll take today off. Could go get 3 banks done, but they can wait until next weekend.


Sometimes this is the best part of owning your own business!


----------



## Camden

Hamelfire;1858589 said:


> Did anybody else see that story, I think it was on 5, about people going door to door asking why people had not voted in past elections?
> 
> I know it's public knowledge but I don't think it's anyone elses bussiness how I vote or why I voted the way I did. Nor is it the bussiness of my neighbor to come asking why I didn't vote. Maybe people had medical conditions that prohibited them from getting out to vote.


I didn't see that and I do vote but if someone came to my door and asked me that they wouldn't like the response. That really takes some nerve.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1858594 said:


> I would be pissed if someone came around being nosy like that


I was thinking the same.

I know dad was unable to for a few years when he was in the hospital.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Fricken Yuhas, rain or snow almost everyday.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1858596 said:


> I didn't see that and I do vote but if someone came to my door and asked me that they wouldn't like the response. That really takes some nerve.


Speaking of nerve. I had some probably 15 year old kid on Halloween dressed like a Vikings player. My buddy answered the door and I was back in the kitchen and I said jokingly don't give him candy the Vikings sucks. That little punk said "I'll come in there and beat your butt" And he tried to get passed my buddy. All cuz I said the Vikings suck. Kids are messed up now


----------



## SnowGuy73

Team bus involved in a crash on I94.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1858603 said:


> Speaking of nerve. I had some probably 15 year old kid on Halloween dressed like a Vikings player. My buddy answered the door and I was back in the kitchen and I said jokingly don't give him candy the Vikings sucks. That little punk said "I'll come in there and beat your butt" And he tried to get passed my buddy. All cuz I said the Vikings suck. Kids are messed up now


Tough guy!..


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1858608 said:


> Team bus involved in a crash on I94.


No serious injuries.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1858608 said:


> Team bus involved in a crash on I94.


What team?


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;1858600 said:


> Fricken Yuhas, rain or snow almost everyday.


Hope not, starting final clean-ups this week and hope to be done in 8-10 days with all.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1858624 said:


> What team?


Redskins bus.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1858625 said:


> Hope not, starting final clean-ups this week and hope to be done in 8-10 days with all.


Same here.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1858550 said:


> Haha.
> 
> Nope, this site was ruined for me years ago!


That's good to know. Pheww


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;1858625 said:


> Hope not, starting final clean-ups this week and hope to be done in 8-10 days with all.


Same here, but I bet we will battle rain/snow/frost and freezing rain again. Dammmit


----------



## Greenery

SnowGuy73;1858631 said:


> Redskins bus.


I hope this has nothing to do with these ridiculous protests.. Isn't there bigger things to worry about than a sports team name?


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1858631 said:


> Redskins bus.


Oh boy. Someone will say it was intentionally done


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1858640 said:


> I hope this has nothing to do with these ridiculous protests.. Isn't there bigger things to worry about than a sports team name?


I guess it hit/was hit by a squad car.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1858635 said:


> That's good to know. Pheww


You're good.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1858641 said:


> Oh boy. Someone will say it was intentionally done


Doubt it....


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1858647 said:


> Doubt it....


I didn't know it was a squad car. If it wasn't I'm sure someone with the "protest" would start pointing the finger on it being intentional


----------



## NorthernProServ

jimslawnsnow;1858637 said:


> Same here, but I bet we will battle rain/snow/frost and freezing rain again. Dammmit


We just might. Accu shows temps the week of the 11th only around 30 degrees for highs.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1858653 said:


> We just might. Accu shows temps the week of the 11th only around 30 degrees for highs.


Bring it...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1858651 said:


> I didn't know it was a squad car. If it wasn't I'm sure someone with the "protest" would start pointing the finger on it being intentional


Probably. Clowns!


----------



## mnlefty

Camden;1858596 said:


> I didn't see that and I do vote but if someone came to my door and asked me that they wouldn't like the response. That really takes some nerve.


I always like the line from the movie "The American President"...

I was at a meeting... of the international brotherhood of it's none of your damn business


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1858603 said:


> Speaking of nerve. I had some probably 15 year old kid on Halloween dressed like a Vikings player. My buddy answered the door and I was back in the kitchen and I said jokingly don't give him candy the Vikings sucks. That little punk said "I'll come in there and beat your butt" And he tried to get passed my buddy. All cuz I said the Vikings suck. Kids are messed up now


Was he carrying a switch and wearing an AP jersey? Maybe in was in character.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;1858653 said:


> We just might. Accu shows temps the week of the 11th only around 30 degrees for highs.


But its accu. Wasn't everyone talking about a big warm up after the 15th?


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1858662 said:


> Was he carrying a switch and wearing an AP jersey? Maybe in was in character.


Haha no! That would have been interesting though.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1858662 said:


> Was he carrying a switch and wearing an AP jersey? Maybe in was in character.


Good thinking.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1858663 said:


> But its accu. Wasn't everyone talking about a big warm up after the 15th?


And like 3" of snow in October some time.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1858608 said:


> Team bus involved in a crash on I94.


What team? High school

Never mind


----------



## ryde307

You guys have been busy. Took me all morning to catch up. Heading out to play one of the last rounds of golf for the season.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1858671 said:


> You guys have been busy. Took me all morning to catch up. Heading out to play one of the last rounds of golf for the season.


But you'll miss the Vikings game.


----------



## Polarismalibu

So the squad car hit a guardrail and the second bus rear ended the first one. Some smart cookies driving!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1858686 said:


> So the squad car hit a guardrail and the second bus rear ended the first one. Some smart cookies driving!


Sounds about right


----------



## Green Grass

quiet in here.


----------



## BossPlow614

Polarismalibu;1858497 said:


> I don't go off vehicles, most people don't have 60k in a vehicle like we do. But when someone is talking a project that's 40% of there homes value then I start to question if there tire kickers. I have given plenty of bids for nothing


Most people also don't use their vehicles as a big part of the backbone for their business.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1858717 said:


> quiet in here.


Told you I had to mow the lawn a final time this year.
Also got the 2nd step of winterizer down. 
Going to bring the blower up and change oil in it along with put the pvc pipe on the sump outlet. 
Then possibly sit down for 5 minutes.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1858717 said:


> quiet in here.


Hows hockey?


----------



## cbservicesllc

snowman55;1858359 said:


> Fun game. Lwmn , for me it's about some of that. I've done business with some, I've commiserated with some, I've laughed at my self and some others. But I spend time here to learn: what's going on in industry?, how much snow fell?, whats on sale?, who's got salt? What did lwmn's crew cafe up ( did my guys do that?/will my guys do that.)among much more,
> 
> Thers is a lot of Valuable info here. A little of fun. And shin deep cafe to wade through. I try to Add my share.


Amen... 13 pages in the last 16 hours by the way...


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1858721 said:


> Hows hockey?


not till 2:30.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1858727 said:


> not till 2:30.


See you got time to mow your lawn.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1858728 said:


> See you got time to mow your lawn.


where is the fun in that.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1858730 said:


> where is the fun in that.


Put the youngin out there on the mower.


----------



## CityGuy

It's official. Winter is here.

The miata is down for the count.


----------



## CityGuy

Any recommendations, weight wise, what I should run for oil in my single stage cub cadet snow thrower?


----------



## CityGuy

I really hate cleaning my garage.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1858741 said:


> Any recommendations, weight wise, what I should run for oil in my single stage cub cadet snow thrower?


5w30... But what do I know.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Here we go.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1858746 said:


> 5w30... But what do I know.


Thanks. Will have to get a bottle


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1858742 said:


> I really hate cleaning my garage.


your garage is clean compared to most of us.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1858749 said:


> Thanks. Will have to get a bottle


Wait

Is it two or four stroke?


----------



## Green Grass

anyone try this?

http://www.kageinnovation.com/en/snow-removal-products/rotor/


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1858751 said:


> Wait
> 
> Is it two or four stroke?


I guessed four if he is changing the oil.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1858750 said:


> your garage is clean compared to most of us.


Clean. Ha. There is stuff all over. Summer stuff has to go out to the shed, winter stuff has to come up. Tools have to get put away.
And my truck is a disaster of fire stuff.


----------



## CityGuy

snowguy73;1858751 said:


> wait
> 
> is it two or four stroke?


4...........


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1858752 said:


> anyone try this?
> 
> http://www.kageinnovation.com/en/snow-removal-products/rotor/


Next year I will. Paddles look good for another season.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1858757 said:


> 4...........


5w30.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1858752 said:


> anyone try this?
> 
> http://www.kageinnovation.com/en/snow-removal-products/rotor/


Bet that will sting worse than the rubber when you hit something.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1858753 said:


> I guessed four if he is changing the oil.


Missed that part.


----------



## CityGuy

Anyone know what the height difference is supposed to be a furnace fresh air and output is supposed to be? 3 foot rings a bell but could be wrong. Both mine are same height with just 45s coming off them outside


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1858764 said:


> Anyone know what the height difference is supposed to be a furnace fresh air and output is supposed to be? 3 foot rings a bell but could be wrong. Both mine are same height with just 45s coming off them outside


Mine are the same coming out the side of my house.


----------



## unit28

Amsoil 0-30
Starts easier for cold weather 
Its what I run in the 10.5 husqvarna
With a 30" wide auger

Never bogs when plowing 2'&^ drifts


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1858764 said:


> Anyone know what the height difference is supposed to be a furnace fresh air and output is supposed to be? 3 foot rings a bell but could be wrong. Both mine are same height with just 45s coming off them outside


T
I dont know what this means.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1858752 said:


> anyone try this?
> 
> http://www.kageinnovation.com/en/snow-removal-products/rotor/


Interesting. Is it suppose to last longer? Throw it further? What's the advantage? What's the cost vs the rubber oner ones?


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;1858766 said:


> Amsoil 0-30
> Starts easier for cold weather
> Its what I run in the 10.5 husqvarna
> With a 30" wide auger
> 
> Never bogs when plowing 2'&^ drifts


Do they sell amsoil in retail stores?


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1858770 said:


> Interesting. Is it suppose to last longer? Throw it further? What's the advantage? What's the cost vs the rubber oner ones?


it says it last 4 times longer


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1858767 said:


> T
> I dont know what this means.


I will put a pic up in a bit.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1858765 said:


> Mine are the same coming out the side of my house.


Mine are too and at ground level so I have to shovel and watch for drifting.
Had a problem last winter and thats what furnace guy said it was.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1858775 said:


> it says it last 4 times longer


I didn't have time to read it. Bet it costs 5 times as much too


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1858778 said:


> Mine are too and at ground level so I have to shovel and watch for drifting.
> Had a problem last winter and thats what furnace guy said it was.


mine are about 4 feet off the ground.


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1858779 said:


> I didn't have time to read it. Bet it costs 5 times as much too


Says 39 each. I Don't know if that is a set or per blade.


----------



## CityGuy

Well the Vikes look like crap so far.


----------



## unit28

True value hardware 
Napa
Tractor supply
couple stores here that carries amsoil 
But I'm out in far north metro 
Call first


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;1858787 said:


> True value hardware
> Napa
> Tractor supply
> couple stores here that carries amsoil
> But I'm out in far north metro
> Call first


Will do...........

Thanks


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1858785 said:


> Says 39 each. I Don't know if that is a set or per blade.


I'm guessing 78 set. I pay around 40 set or 90 for the HD ones


----------



## CityGuy

Jim did you get the combine fixed?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1858779 said:


> I didn't have time to read it. Bet it costs 5 times as much too


Sounds about right.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Should be fun to watch.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1858803 said:


> Should be fun to watch.


Bring it..........


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1858803 said:


> Should be fun to watch.


can they send that this way??


----------



## SnowGuy73

Another boring Vikings game...


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1858809 said:


> Another boring Vikings game...


Yep they still suck.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1858809 said:


> Another boring Vikings game...


Agreed...........


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1858345 said:


> Welcome back Ranger. FYI, my project you looked at, be happy you're no part of the trellis situation.


Had to look at a house for a friend this morning and now I've got 
alot of reading to do. I guess we need snow


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1858795 said:


> Jim did you get the combine fixed?


Yeah. It was just a junk hose from the factory. Warranty paid that and labor but not all the hydraulic oil dad lost. Then a Colter fell off last night on me. Luckily I found it but had to get a special nut and washer to fix it


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1858820 said:


> Yeah. It was just a junk hose from the factory. Warranty paid that and labor but not all the hydraulic oil dad lost. Then a Colter fell off last night on me. Luckily I found it but had to get a special nut and washer to fix it


Atleast your back up and running. Thumbs Up


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1858823 said:


> Atleast your back up and running. Thumbs Up


Yup. Starting to be a time crunch


----------



## SSS Inc.

Norv!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Well that was a whole load of bs right there.


----------



## Ranger620

jimslawnsnow;1858825 said:


> Yup. Starting to be a time crunch


Jim 
I assume you are picking corn?? Have you seen a decent amount of pheasants down that way. Little far east but worth a try. Just got back and thinking of heading out one day this week  then leave for deer hunting friday. Wish fall would last for 6 months


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1858825 said:


> Yup. Starting to be a time crunch


For all of us.... Hopefully!


----------



## andersman02

Just talked my neighbor...

Back story, talked to him this summer about plowing. Said our min is 540. Since he was my neighbor I'd do it for 500. He said maybe, Last guy did it for 300. Calls me this week, said he got a few bids 425 to 475. Would I do it for 425? Told him If he could talk to his neighbors and get two yes. Fast forward to today I go and talk with him as I said I would this weekend. Says he just had a guy come out and tell him 350 asks if I can meet that. Say lowest would be 425 with 2 more neighbors signing up, keep in mind I do 3 houses within 100 ft, That's that I guess. 

I also asked if this guy was with a company, nope just did it in his free time as he works at home depot.looking back I should have asked his trigger and what his "season" was. 

Im excited to see this new guy. Should also note this guy didn't sign up with the old guy because he wasn't happy with the level of service. 

Some people


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;1858833 said:


> Jim
> I assume you are picking corn?? Have you seen a decent amount of pheasants down that way. Little far east but worth a try. Just got back and thinking of heading out one day this week  then leave for deer hunting friday. Wish fall would last for 6 months


Not many. Damn coyotes are eating them all. Used to be so thick they would almost fly into you when driving down the road or you had stop to let the flock cross the road. I see 1-2 a month now. When picking corn they should always run down the rows. Nada now


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1858806 said:


> can they send that this way??


6-10" there today.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

andersman02;1858837 said:


> Just talked my neighbor...
> 
> Back story, talked to him this summer about plowing. Said our min is 540. Since he was my neighbor I'd do it for 500. He said maybe, Last guy did it for 300. Calls me this week, said he got a few bids 425 to 475. Would I do it for 425? Told him If he could talk to his neighbors and get two yes. Fast forward to today I go and talk with him as I said I would this weekend. Says he just had a guy come out and tell him 350 asks if I can meet that. Say lowest would be 425 with 2 more neighbors signing up, keep in mind I do 3 houses within 100 ft, That's that I guess.
> 
> I also asked if this guy was with a company, nope just did it in his free time as he works at home depot.looking back I should have asked his trigger and what his "season" was.
> 
> Im excited to see this new guy. Should also note this guy didn't sign up with the old guy because he wasn't happy with the level of service.
> 
> Some people


Just got word the other day a company is doing drives for $20 time. They also are doing the 36 town homes with roads and sidewalks for $300 month. Not where the numbers come from. Its s loss. Its going to be an interesting winter


----------



## Ranger620

jimslawnsnow;1858840 said:


> Not many. Damn coyotes are eating them all. Used to be so thick they would almost fly into you when driving down the road or you had stop to let the flock cross the road. I see 1-2 a month now. When picking corn they should always run down the rows. Nada now


Thats what i was thinking. I usually end up running all over the south southwest and west parts of the state. Only been out 3 times in mn this year and did well within 45 min of home so i was pleasantly surprised. That will most likely change once the corn is out.


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like the refs are giving the game away for us.


----------



## SnowGuy73

What a nail biter...


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1858865 said:


> What a nail biter...


Going to be a close one.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Norv!.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1858870 said:


> Going to be a close one.


Yes sir....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Finally the lilacs are dropping leaves.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1858877 said:


> Yes sir....


Cutting it close.


----------



## unit28

Hope cs is on 4 in a little while


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Don't look at the meteogram if you haven't started cleanups.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone got a blacktop temp in the morning lately?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckar...16&compaction=on&mean_mt=on&max_mt=on&mean=on


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1858923 said:


> Anyone got a blacktop temp in the morning lately?


43 according to our on call guy checking bridge decks this morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1858925 said:


> 43 according to our on call guy checking bridge decks this morning.


Thanks....

SHOULD melt off a 4" snow, unless it's all overnight like the NAM is showing.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sss, I just seen a cvi at Gorman and Marshall in Shakopee.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1858921 said:


> Don't look at the meteogram if you haven't started cleanups.


So then you go and post it anyway... Ass!


----------



## CityGuy

Would it be beneficial for people to know road temps? I can post daily around 700 or so when I get the text.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1858938 said:


> Would it be beneficial for people to know road temps? I can post daily around 700 or so when I get the text.


Sure, why not..


----------



## unit28

You mean the one thatI pposted earlier isn't just on the N side anymore?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1858938 said:


> Would it be beneficial for people to know road temps? I can post daily around 700 or so when I get the text.


Sounds good to me!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1858944 said:


> You mean the one thatI pposted earlier isn't just on the N side anymore?


Yeah...... That one.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1858944 said:


> You mean the one thatI pposted earlier isn't just on the N side anymore?


Let's just hope that shifts back North...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1858948 said:


> Let's just hope that shifts back North...


Way north.....


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1858948 said:


> Let's just hope that shifts back North...


Bring it. Why not.:waving:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1858953 said:


> Bring it. Why not.:waving:


Because I need to complete clean ups first.


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1858845 said:


> Just got word the other day a company is doing drives for $20 time. They also are doing the 36 town homes with roads and sidewalks for $300 month. Not where the numbers come from. Its s loss. Its going to be an interesting winter


I know someone who does townhouse like that and then they tack on additional charges for everything. Like $20 a unit for trash cans being in the driveway.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1858957 said:


> Because I need to complete clean ups first.


And you wonder why I started last week.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1858951 said:


> Way north.....


This.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1858957 said:


> Because I need to complete clean ups first.


This, This, This...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1858959 said:


> And you wonder why I started last week.


Ya I do, leaves aren't down!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1858958 said:


> I know someone who does townhouse like that and then they tack on additional charges for everything. Like $20 a unit for trash cans being in the driveway.


I see this all the time... unfortunately my upfront and honest pricing model doesn't prevent this practice from working...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1858963 said:


> This, This, This...


How many days you have?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1858964 said:


> Ya I do, leaves aren't down!


Right... I started every one last week I could


----------



## Polarismalibu

I hate when it feels like 8:30 when it's really 5:30


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I hate trying to grill @ 5:30 and I can't see what I'm doing. Gonna have to become old and eat dinner @ 4:15.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1858967 said:


> Right... I started every one last week I could


I still "cut" everyone last week, making crumbs!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1858969 said:


> I hate when it feels like 8:30 when it's really 5:30


Agreed.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1858953 said:


> Bring it. Why not.:waving:


I still have 1/3 of a $15,000 landscape project to finish.

I know of at least one other member here that has a larger project than that to do yet.


----------



## CityGuy

Time to break out the grill light again.


----------



## unit28

There could be several inch some snow accumulation
over the eastern cwa into wednesday night if this system
intensifies as some models indicate.

¿¿¿¿


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1858970 said:


> I hate trying to grill @ 5:30 and I can't see what I'm doing. Gonna have to become old and eat dinner @ 4:15.


Get some lights.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1858975 said:


> There could be several inch some snow accumulation
> over the eastern cwa into wednesday night if this system
> intensifies as some models indicate.
> 
> ¿¿¿¿


What's CWA


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1858977 said:


> What's CWA


Central Wisconsin?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Pats game is at least interesting.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1858978 said:


> Central Wisconsin?


The A threw me off. But is it that


----------



## jimslawnsnow

That message I just posted said but us a cigar. Dumb auto correct


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1858982 said:


> The A threw me off. But is it that


Oh Ya.

Central Washington.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1858984 said:


> That message I just posted said but us a cigar. Dumb auto correct


Ummm.... What?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CWA = county "warning?" area. Minneapolis NWS, the areas on the weather story is the CWA.


----------



## unit28

County watch area
Large area cwa map
http://www.crh.noaa.gov/mpx/coop.php


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1858973 said:


> I still have 1/3 of a $15,000 landscape project to finish.
> 
> I know of at least one other member here that has a larger project than that to do yet.


I have one in that range to do this week. Then finish the remaining clean ups later this week & finish the last of the clean ups the week after.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1858986 said:


> Ummm.... What?


Just it says. Typing as I drive in circles. It came out as what I said then corrected it


----------



## jimslawnsnow

BossPlow614;1858992 said:


> I have one in that range to do this week. Then finish the remaining clean ups later this week & finish the last of the clean ups the week after.


Highs next week in low 30's


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1858994 said:


> Highs next week in low 30's


Too warm!!


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1858994 said:


> Highs next week in low 30's


Perfect. Wings will go on and sanders get calibrated.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1858993 said:


> Just it says. Typing as I drive in circles. It came out as what I said then corrected it


Use speech to text.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1858999 said:


> Use speech to text.


That's even worse


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1858997 said:


> Too warm!!


Poo all over that


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1859001 said:


> That's even worse


Well you have problems then.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1859002 said:


> Poo all over that


Ok.............


----------



## qualitycut

Wonder if this guy is going to fall of the rope in Chicago


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Tuesday is now the only day I don't have a chance of rain/snow. I'm up to 40/40 Wednesday/Wed night.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1859007 said:


> Tuesday is now the only day I don't have a chance of rain/snow. I'm up to 40/40 Wednesday/Wed night.


Same here but my low is 32.


----------



## Drakeslayer

I thought my hydrangeas looked a little thin. Upon further inspection it looks like one of the neighbors did some selective harvesting. 3 of the 5 all look like this. Must have done it under the cover of darkness.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1859012 said:


> I thought my hydrangeas looked a little thin. Upon further inspection it looks like one of the neighbors did some selective harvesting. 3 of the 5 all look like this. Must have done it under the cover of darkness.


That shouldn't happen, not in carver. That's more of an Edina thing!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Well that's an exciting end to the Texas race... No idea what happened, but Gordon and Keslowski got into it...


----------



## Drakeslayer

SnowGuy73;1859014 said:


> That shouldn't happen, not in carver. That's more of an Edina thing!


Yes. In Edina they pay for old hydrangeas stalks. In carver they normally just take the whole plant!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1858971 said:


> I still "cut" everyone last week, making crumbs!


Made this attempt as well...


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1858975 said:


> There could be several inch some snow accumulation
> over the eastern cwa into wednesday night if this system
> intensifies as some models indicate.
> 
> ¿¿¿¿


"Several inch some" ???


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1859018 said:


> Yes. In Edina they pay for old hydrangeas stalks. In carver they normally just take the whole plant!


Haha.

Its called being neighborly!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1858975 said:


> There could be several inch some snow accumulation
> over the eastern cwa into wednesday night if this system
> intensifies as some models indicate.
> 
> ¿¿¿¿


Per forecast discussion on NWS.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1859019 said:


> Made this attempt as well...


Some I was still cutting grass too and I've been at 2.50" for two weeks.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1859021 said:


> "Several inch some" ???


It was word for word in the forecast discussion.

Sure it's supposed to be "some several inch".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

At least eastern CWA SHOULD be western WI.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1858989 said:


> County watch area
> Large area cwa map
> http://www.crh.noaa.gov/mpx/coop.php


That's the one!


----------



## CityGuy

Brooklyn Center has active apartment fire. 
2nd alarm


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My meteogram WAS at 4" earlier today. Now it's at 2.2" for Wednesday night


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1858992 said:


> I have one in that range to do this week. Then finish the remaining clean ups later this week & finish the last of the clean ups the week after.


Unless it snows 4 inches Thursday...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NAM shows it south...... So far....









But that is one BIG blob up the line for the first of next week.


----------



## unit28

New experiment from nws
Looks good

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/mpx/?n=hwo


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1858923 said:


> Anyone got a blacktop temp in the morning lately?


I'll report tomorrow.



SnowGuy73;1858930 said:


> Sss, I just seen a cvi at Gorman and Marshall in Shakopee.


On a Sunday????? Good thing we are done with weekends.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1859037 said:


> New experiment from nws
> Looks good
> 
> http://www.crh.noaa.gov/mpx/?n=hwo


I like that.... Says no snow/sleet for the week.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1859038 said:


> I'll report tomorrow.
> 
> On a Sunday????? Good thing we are done with weekends.


Hamel said his was @ 43° earlier.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1859025 said:


> It was word for word in the forecast discussion.
> 
> Sure it's supposed to be "some several inch".


Hope that's wrong...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1859026 said:


> At least eastern CWA SHOULD be western WI.


Hope that's right...


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1859037 said:


> New experiment from nws
> Looks good
> 
> http://www.crh.noaa.gov/mpx/?n=hwo


I've looked at that off and on over the summer... seems like a nice tool...


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1859038 said:


> I'll report tomorrow.
> 
> On a Sunday????? Good thing we are done with weekends.


I was surprised as well.

Maybe he lives in town and was working a crash? Not sure.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1859045 said:


> Hope that's wrong...


You worry to much!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1859042 said:


> Hamel said his was @ 43° earlier.


On bridge decks so would regular streets probably be a bit warmer.


----------



## Ranger620

So what you guys are saying is no deer hunting for me. Thanks. Not sure if anything will stick maybe some icy spots to salt, guess I better order salt this week.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1859077 said:


> On bridge decks so would regular streets probably be a bit warmer.


I would guess yes, I say best guess 3-5 deg warmer


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1859067 said:


> You worry to much!


I know... that's my biggest problem...


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1859077 said:


> On bridge decks so would regular streets probably be a bit warmer.


That is an average that the on call guy has across the route to check the decks. It's both street and deck temps averaged.

He then group texts the street department.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1859081 said:


> I know... that's my biggest problem...


Same...... And yeah, non bridge decks SHOULD be warmer, although we haven't had a TON of cold air to cool them down underneath.


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1859034 said:


> Unless it snows 4 inches Thursday...


Yeah....let's not.  
I'm stressed enough as is. Still need to buy a new plow! Still waiting to hear back from clients on contracts as well. For those that have purchased plows from that dealer in VA, how was your experience?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

BossPlow614;1859084 said:


> Yeah....let's not.
> I'm stressed enough as is. Still need to buy a new plow! Still waiting to hear back from clients on contracts as well. For those that have purchased plows from that dealer in VA, how was your experience?


The snow talk will get them moving. I'm waiting on one and putting a bid in on a small association


----------



## BossPlow614

jimslawnsnow;1859086 said:


> The snow talk will get them moving. I'm waiting on one and putting a bid in on a small association


I sure hope so!


----------



## Ranger620

BossPlow614;1859084 said:


> Yeah....let's not.
> I'm stressed enough as is. Still need to buy a new plow! Still waiting to hear back from clients on contracts as well. For those that have purchased plows from that dealer in VA, how was your experience?


Where is VA?? Im looking at a couple of trucks (new) will need to get a plow on it. Sticking with boss though.
Lwnmwrman I think you may have switched me to that dreaded dodge. I know a few others have got the "lifetime" warranty and have been happy. I am looking at some 14's this week. Not to mention dodge is cheaper than ford now. Internet price on a 14 reg cab with fair amount of options and the 5.7 is 29xxx. Hoping to get it a little cheaper.


----------



## Green Grass

BossPlow614;1859084 said:


> Yeah....let's not.
> I'm stressed enough as is. Still need to buy a new plow! Still waiting to hear back from clients on contracts as well. For those that have purchased plows from that dealer in VA, how was your experience?


I have bought mounts and parts from them but never a whole plow. They have been great!


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1859093 said:


> Where is VA?? Im looking at a couple of trucks (new) will need to get a plow on it. Sticking with boss though.
> Lwnmwrman I think you may have switched me to that dreaded dodge. I know a few others have got the "lifetime" warranty and have been happy. I am looking at some 14's this week. Not to mention dodge is cheaper than ford now. Internet price on a 14 reg cab with fair amount of options and the 5.7 is 29xxx. Hoping to get it a little cheaper.


Look for a 6.4 hemi like lwnmwr has. They are great trucks!!


----------



## Camden

BossPlow614;1859084 said:


> Yeah....let's not.
> I'm stressed enough as is. Still need to buy a new plow! Still waiting to hear back from clients on contracts as well. For those that have purchased plows from that dealer in VA, how was your experience?


They're still my #1 choice. Call there and ask for Jim, he's as good as they come.


----------



## BossPlow614

Camden;1859098 said:


> They're still my #1 choice. Call there and ask for Jim, he's as good as they come.


Should I say Roy from plowsite referred me? Haha.


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;1859096 said:


> Look for a 6.4 hemi like lwnmwr has. They are great trucks!!


I havent done a ton of looking but what im seing is the 5.7 hemi. It will most likley spend its life as a plow truck. I may drive it from time to time in the summer so do I really need the 6.4??


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;1859093 said:


> Where is VA?? Im looking at a couple of trucks (new) will need to get a plow on it. Sticking with boss though.
> Lwnmwrman I think you may have switched me to that dreaded dodge. I know a few others have got the "lifetime" warranty and have been happy. I am looking at some 14's this week. Not to mention dodge is cheaper than ford now. Internet price on a 14 reg cab with fair amount of options and the 5.7 is 29xxx. Hoping to get it a little cheaper.


http://www.equipmentspecialistsinc.com/

Those guys are out of Manassas, VA and for whatever reason they can ship a plow all the way to Minnesota for hundreds less than what you can buy them for locally.

(And I never heard back about Ashley, I am assuming it was a no-go? I can still fit it in.)


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1859100 said:


> I havent done a ton of looking but what im seing is the 5.7 hemi. It will most likley spend its life as a plow truck. I may drive it from time to time in the summer so do I really need the 6.4??


If you are not going to be pulling with the truck the 5.7 will be all at you need


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1859034 said:


> Unless it snows 4 inches Thursday...


Make sure you plow all my stuff while your out.


----------



## Camden

BossPlow614;1859099 said:


> Should I say Roy from plowsite referred me? Haha.


Well, he won't charge you any more I can promise you that LOL

Jim and I get along very well. One time he sent me parts before I even paid for them. I left a message on his voicemail saying that I needed this, this and this and he sent everything out before he called me back. How's that for service?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1859096 said:


> Look for a 6.4 hemi like lwnmwr has. They are great trucks!!


Yeah, if you're going to buy new, don't get the 5.7, unless price is your main buying point.

I believe you'll make the extra back with the 6.4 pretty quick.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1859105 said:


> Well, he won't charge you any more I can promise you that LOL
> 
> Jim and I get along very well. One time he sent me parts before I even paid for them. I left a message on his voicemail saying that I needed this, this and this and he sent everything out before he called me back. How's that for service?


I bought my RTV plow from them, I know djagusch has bought at least one, if not two plows from them.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1859100 said:


> I havent done a ton of looking but what im seing is the 5.7 hemi. It will most likley spend its life as a plow truck. I may drive it from time to time in the summer so do I really need the 6.4??


If it's just sitting and just a straight truck for parts, then yeah, 5.7.


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;1859101 said:


> http://www.equipmentspecialistsinc.com/
> 
> Those guys are out of Manassas, VA and for whatever reason they can ship a plow all the way to Minnesota for hundreds less than what you can buy them for locally.
> 
> (And I never heard back about Ashley, I am assuming it was a no-go? I can still fit it in.)


Cool thanks. Yes as of now its a no go. I am assuming who ever is doing it is CHEAP. I have a good relationship with them as I do several down here. I havent got the official no though but I still doubt it. Havent pushed them either as I was out of town. Planning on calling this week.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1859082 said:


> That is an average that the on call guy has across the route to check the decks. It's both street and deck temps averaged.
> 
> He then group texts the street department.


How's that help? If a deck is 30 and road is 36, the average is 33... but that deck is icing up...


----------



## Camden

If that guy can do Hom Furniture for the price you told me he's probably driving over the Ashley and doing that one as well.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1859036 said:


> NAM shows it south...... So far....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that is one BIG blob up the line for the first of next week.


Accu showed 4.9" 2 days ago for 11/11...now its at zero.....but that big blob would line up with that timing....


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1859103 said:


> Make sure you plow all my stuff while your out.


Sure thing... $95 an hour okay? I'll send the bill when I'm done


----------



## jimslawnsnow

any whos been following the make you own big macs instead of ordering one. heres how to get 2 for less than 1 big mac. order 2 mcdoubles minus the ketchup and mustard and add mac sauce


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1859115 said:


> If it's just sitting and just a straight truck for parts, then yeah, 5.7.


I have several trucks for towing and if I do tow its just during the winter not alot during the summer. Price is #1 for me. What are you referring to about getting more out of the 6.4?? Gas millage? What does the 5.7 get vs the 6.4. I am a complete dodge idiot. All Fords with a couple of chevys mixed in which I hate. One is getting replaced with a dodge.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Good thing both trucks got the plows mounted last week.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1859099 said:


> Should I say Roy from plowsite referred me? Haha.


You better get on it.


----------



## Ranger620

What do you think the odds of plowing are?? I'm really not ready (are we ever) but I'll have half the equip. ready this week


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1859124 said:


> any whos been following the make you own big macs instead of ordering one. heres how to get 2 for less than 1 big mac. order 2 mcdoubles minus the ketchup and mustard and add mac sauce


And lettuce minus onion.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1859124 said:


> any whos been following the make you own big macs instead of ordering one. heres how to get 2 for less than 1 big mac. order 2 mcdoubles minus the ketchup and mustard and add mac sauce


How was it?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nice night out, perfect for a bonfire if it wasn't Sunday.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1859123 said:


> Sure thing... $95 for one hour okay? I'll send the bill to lwnmwr when I'm done


Yeah that's fine! Fixed it for ya


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1859138 said:


> What do you think the odds of plowing are?? I'm really not ready (are we ever) but I'll have half the equip. ready this week


I can't imagine the odds are that high... stranger things have happened though


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1859148 said:


> Yeah that's fine! Fixed it for ya


Creative!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1859138 said:


> What do you think the odds of plowing are?? I'm really not ready (are we ever) but I'll have half the equip. ready this week


We will know better tomorrow morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1859126 said:


> I have several trucks for towing and if I do tow its just during the winter not alot during the summer. Price is #1 for me. What are you referring to about getting more out of the 6.4?? Gas millage? What does the 5.7 get vs the 6.4. I am a complete dodge idiot. All Fords with a couple of chevys mixed in which I hate. One is getting replaced with a dodge.


Mainly mileage. The 6.4 has MDS so it drops 1/2 the cylinders at cruising speed.

Plus the HP/torque is better.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1859150 said:


> I can't imagine the odds are that high... stranger things have happened though


This is my attitude.

Waiting for the morning to decide if we landscape tomorrow, or pull plows out and work on mounting the '14.


----------



## Camden

Speaking of McDonalds, I just read today that they've saved $248,000,000 by eliminating one of the two pieces of cheese in the McDouble. They did in 2008 so in just 6 years they've saved that much cash. Incredible.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1859154 said:


> Mainly mileage. The 6.4 has MDS so it drops 1/2 the cylinders at cruising speed.
> 
> Plus the HP/torque is better.


I did find a few 6.4's just now. Now i'm not sure what to do. Guess I'll just hit a dealer and see what they can do for me. It could turn into my daily driver and work truck.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Camden;1859160 said:


> Speaking of McDonalds, I just read today that they've saved $248,000,000 by eliminating one of the two pieces of cheese in the McDouble. They did in 2008 so in just 6 years they've saved that much cash. Incredible.


Unreal.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1859141 said:


> How was it?


Haven't tried those yet. Heard about it elsewhere


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1859168 said:


> Haven't tried those yet. Heard about it elsewhere


Copy that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1859160 said:


> Speaking of McDonalds, I just read today that they've saved $248,000,000 by eliminating one of the two pieces of cheese in the McDouble. They did in 2008 so in just 6 years they've saved that much cash. Incredible.


Thats a lot of cheese!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1859157 said:


> This is my attitude.
> 
> Waiting for the morning to decide if we landscape tomorrow, or pull plows out and work on mounting the '14.


I don't think this will happen. But......The Euro is plastering Iowa with snow and the north metro. Lots of activity around us all of a sudden.



Camden;1859160 said:


> Speaking of McDonalds, I just read today that they've saved $248,000,000 by eliminating one of the two pieces of cheese in the McDouble. They did in 2008 so in just 6 years they've saved that much cash. Incredible.


How is that possible when the Mcdouble is cheaper than the Regular Double Cheese Burger???


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1859178 said:


> I don't think this will happen. But......The Euro is plastering Iowa with snow and the north metro. Lots of activity around us all of a sudden.
> 
> How is that possible when the Mcdouble is cheaper than the Regular Double Cheese Burger???


I thought the mcdouble was their double cheeseburger.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;1859180 said:


> I thought the mcdouble was their double cheeseburger.


It is....Pretty sure it's exactly the same...just different price.

If you say McDouble its cheaper then a double cheese burger.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1859180 said:


> I thought the mcdouble was their double cheeseburger.


They have both. The Mcdouble is on the value menu with one piece of cheese. The regular double has two pieces of cheese for like 30¢ more.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1859183 said:


> They have both. The Mcdouble is on the value menu with one piece of cheese. The regular double has two pieces of cheese for like 30¢ more.


I didn't know that, odd!


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;1859183 said:


> They have both. The Mcdouble is on the value menu with one piece of cheese. The regular double has two pieces of cheese for like 30¢ more.


Better explained ^^


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1859185 said:


> Better explained ^^


Either way, goofy!


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1859118 said:


> How's that help? If a deck is 30 and road is 36, the average is 33... but that deck is icing up...


It is at the drivers discretion to salt or not. If they feel the temp warrant then they throw.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SSS Inc.;1859183 said:


> They have both. The Mcdouble is on the value menu with one piece of cheese. The regular double has two pieces of cheese for like 30¢ more.


I added a picture before you responded. Please refer to last page.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1859188 said:


> I added a picture before you responded. Please refer to last page.


Double have thicker patties?

Looks bigger.


----------



## BossPlow614

Camden;1859105 said:


> Well, he won't charge you any more I can promise you that LOL
> 
> Jim and I get along very well. One time he sent me parts before I even paid for them. I left a message on his voicemail saying that I needed this, this and this and he sent everything out before he called me back. How's that for service?


Sounds like a great company to do business with.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Read this.....It explains the controversy exactly how I figured it all went down.

http://www.fastfoodgeek.com/2012/02/geek-go-to-deciphering-difference.html


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1859190 said:


> Double have thicker patties?
> 
> Looks bigger.


Its not, just clever photography. Read the link. Kinda interesting.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1859193 said:


> Read this.....It explains the controversy exactly how I figured it all went down.
> 
> http://www.fastfoodgeek.com/2012/02/geek-go-to-deciphering-difference.html


Jesus.

You have cliff notes?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1859195 said:


> Its not, just clever photography. Read the link. Kinda interesting.


Ok. Stand by.


----------



## SSS Inc.

One of the comments for that story was.

" nilladutches said...

the real move is to get a mcdouble with big mac sauce. then you have yourself a huge mess of intoxicated goodness!
February 27, 2012 at 2:51 PM "


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1859193 said:


> Read this.....It explains the controversy exactly how I figured it all went down.
> 
> http://www.fastfoodgeek.com/2012/02/geek-go-to-deciphering-difference.html


LOL! I never thought my casual post about this would generate so many responses. Good stuff.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1859199 said:


> One of the comments for that story was.
> 
> " nilladutches said...
> 
> the real move is to get a mcdouble with big mac sauce. then you have yourself a huge mess of intoxicated goodness!
> February 27, 2012 at 2:51 PM "


I have found mac sauce is good with any and everything!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1859195 said:


> Its not, just clever photography. Read the link. Kinda interesting.


I guess I will keep going with the mcdouble.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1859202 said:


> I guess I will keep going with the mcdouble.


Me too. I don't need that extra slice.

So here is what I gathered.......
The double cheese was a staple on the dollar menu but had been replaced with its one slice counterpart. Double cheese moved to regular menu at a new price. The consumer never really paid attention to the switch which is where their cost savings on the cheese really added up. So the reduced cheese cost had little to no effect on sales thus saving them fat stacks of cash.

BTW: TRY BK's ZESTY RING SAUCE ON EVERYTHING THEY SELL FROM FRIES TO WHOPPERs. can't eat there without it now.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1859202 said:


> I guess I will keep going with the mcdouble.


Hold the phone. Can I get a mcdouble with Mac sauce? ?


----------



## CityGuy

All this food talk has made me hungry again.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1859210 said:


> Hold the phone. Can I get a mcdouble with Mac sauce? ?


Special order. Mcdouble without ketchup, mustard and add mac sauce.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1859209 said:


> Me too. I don't need that extra slice.
> 
> So here is what I gathered.......
> The double cheese was a staple on the dollar menu but had been replaced with its one slice counterpart. Double cheese moved to regular menu at a new price. The consumer never really paid attention to the switch which is where their cost savings on the cheese really added up. So the reduced cheese cost had little to no effect on sales thus saving them fat stacks of cash.
> 
> BTW: TRY BK's ZESTY RING SAUCE ON EVERYTHING THEY SELL FROM FRIES TO WHOPPERs. can't eat there without it now.


Not a fan of bk, instant gut rot.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1859200 said:


> LOL! I never thought my casual post about this would generate so many responses. Good stuff.


I am always curious about decisions companies make and what outcome they produce. This decision probably cost millions of dollars just to implement which is amazing in itself.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1859211 said:


> All this food talk has made me hungry again.


You see fridley had a house fire too?

Everyone has been busy this weekend.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1859214 said:


> Not a fan of bk, instant gut rot.


You need to try the zesty ring sauce. Put it on a Mcdouble if you have to but for God's sake try it.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1859217 said:


> You see fridley had a house fire too?
> 
> Everyone has been busy this weekend.


Quite in this county and that is ok.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1859217 said:


> You see fridley had a house fire too?
> 
> Everyone has been busy this weekend.


Thought it was **** rapids.?

Last night?


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1859218 said:


> You need to try the zesty ring sauce. Put it on a Mcdouble if you have to but for God's sake try it.


We should go and just start buying sauces from these places


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1859219 said:


> Quite in this county and that is ok.


You just jinxed it for yourself.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1859223 said:


> We should go and just start buying sauces from these places


Make your own.

I have the books that have the recipies.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1859220 said:


> Thought it was **** rapids.?
> 
> Last night?


I think it was **** rapids fridley Brooklyn park and Brooklyn center all had there own house fire today


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1859224 said:


> You just jinxed it for yourself.


That's fine i don't mind it


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1859215 said:


> I am always curious about decisions companies make and what outcome they produce. This decision probably cost millions of dollars just to implement which is amazing in itself.


I agree its fun to see companies like MCD's save where they can. Makes a guy think. I'm always looking to save without being "cheap".
If you installed 1/2" less asphalt on your lots what would you have saved?? would the lot be in jepordy?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1859225 said:


> Make your own.
> 
> I have the books that have the recipies.


If you kind find the Zesty Ring sauce recipe please post it. I would put the cafe on my cereal if it was socially acceptable.


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1859228 said:


> I agree its fun to see companies like MCD's save where they can. Makes a guy think. I'm always looking to save without being "cheap".
> If you installed 1/2" less asphalt on your lots what would you have saved?? would the lot be in jepordy?


Profits would sky rocket!


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1859229 said:


> If you kind find the Zesty Ring sauce recipe please post it. I would put the cafe on my cereal if it was socially acceptable.


Since when do you care about what is socially acceptable?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1859228 said:


> I agree its fun to see companies like MCD's save where they can. Makes a guy think. I'm always looking to save without being "cheap".
> If you installed 1/2" less asphalt on your lots what would you have saved?? would the lot be in jepordy?


You would have to ask some of my competition about the last part. I can't say I'm surprised when we remove a parking lot that is an inch thick at best. To do it honestly we would have to re-brand parking lot paving as the McPave or something.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1859229 said:


> If you kind find the Zesty Ring sauce recipe please post it. I would put the cafe on my cereal if it was socially acceptable.


Will look right now


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1859234 said:


> Will look right now


Thanks!


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1859236 said:


> Thanks!


7 books to look through be a few minutes


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1859237 said:


> 7 books to look through be a few minutes


No rush. Probably not making it tonight but I am waiting.....patiently.


----------



## CityGuy

Big Mac secret sause

1 cup mayo
2 tablespoons India relish, drained
.5 teaspoon granulted sugar
2 tablespoons thousand island dressing

Mix all together, let stand atleast 20 minutes better if overnight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Fudge... NAM is higher yet on the Meteogram now.

Waiting to see what Ian says.


----------



## CityGuy

BK Zesty Sause

.5 cup mayo
1.5 teaspoon ketchup
1.5 teaspoon prepared horseradish
.5 teaspoon granulated sugar
.5 teaspoon lemon juice
.25 teaspoon cayenne pepper

Combine all in asmall bowel. Cover and chill atleast 1 hour.


----------



## CityGuy

Anything else before I put the books away?

Recipe for their onion ring batter?


----------



## Ranger620

Hamelfire;1859242 said:


> Big Mac secret sause
> 
> 1 cup mayo
> 2 tablespoons India relish, drained
> .5 teaspoon granulted sugar
> 2 tablespoons thousand island dressing
> 
> Mix all together, let stand atleast 20 minutes better if overnight.


Do you have colonel sanders secret recipe


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1859248 said:


> BK Zesty Sause
> 
> .5 cup mayo
> 1.5 teaspoon ketchup
> 1.5 teaspoon prepared horseradish
> .5 teaspoon granulated sugar
> .5 teaspoon lemon juice
> .25 teaspoon cayenne pepper
> 
> Combine all in asmall bowel. Cover and chill atleast 1 hour.


Thanks. I'll report how it is. Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ATTENTION ATTENTION!!!!

DR. NOVAK HAS REPLIED!!!

How much snow Wed/Thur Mr. Novak??

Nothing significant. Expect a glaze/dusting by Thur AM that will quickly melt. Not enough Arctic air available.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1859250 said:


> Do you have colonel sanders secret recipe


Nope But I do have:
bbq baked beans
extra crispy chicken
honey bbq wings
mac and cheese
mashed potatos and gravy
potato salad


----------



## DDB

LwnmwrMan22;1859246 said:


> Fudge... NAM is higher yet on the Meteogram now.
> 
> Waiting to see what Ian says.


The ratio is is at 16:1...would that be a little high for this time of year?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ian is teasing snow.....


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1859252 said:


> Thanks. I'll report how it is. Thumbs Up


If it does not taste quiet right try diffrent brands. I have found that can change the taste.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1859256 said:


> Ian is teasing snow.....


Ian says no shovels just wet. Maybe I can get to the stand this weekend.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ian says not talking blizzards, not talking accumulation, just talking showers.

Dang you Ranger.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1859187 said:


> It is at the drivers discretion to salt or not. If they feel the temp warrant then they throw.


No, I meant your on call guy... If all he does is text all you guys the average and the average is above freezing, but the decks are all below... how does it help? Just trying to understand...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

DDB;1859255 said:


> The ratio is is at 16:1...would that be a little high for this time of year?


At 10:1 the NAM has still popped up to 1.5".


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1859256 said:


> Ian is teasing snow.....


The temps look to stay above freezing. I'm not worrying about it. Sign of things to come though.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1859265 said:


> The temps look to stay above freezing. I'm not worrying about it. Sign of things to come though.


No snow till December. I'm good with that. Would like an easy year, not sure why just want an easy year. I do like snow


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1859246 said:


> Fudge... NAM is higher yet on the Meteogram now.
> 
> Waiting to see what Ian says.


Meh... 1.6" at 10:1...


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1859262 said:


> No, I meant your on call guy... If all he does is text all you guys the average and the average is above freezing, but the decks are all below... how does it help? Just trying to understand...


It's more to tell us what the road temps are doing. Like today I knew based on the text to not worry about a possible call in. If the road temp were say 19 degrees and they were talking about a light rain or mist I would not plan on going to far from home or the city for a possible call in.

It gives managment and all the streets guys a heads up.

If I were the on call guy and on my rounds of the bridges I found a deck that was say 30 degrees I would lay out some salt just because. All the trucks are tracked on GPS so if someone came and tried to sue the city for not putting salt down we have a recorded data every 300 feet and what the sander or plows are doing, road temp, air temp, and a few other things.


----------



## Ranger620

Hamelfire;1859272 said:


> It's more to tell us what the road temps are doing. Like today I knew based on the text to not worry about a possible call in. If the road temp were say 19 degrees and they were talking about a light rain or mist I would not plan on going to far from home or the city for a possible call in.
> 
> It gives managment and all the streets guys a heads up.
> 
> If I were the on call guy and on my rounds of the bridges I found a deck that was say 30 degrees I would lay out some salt just because. All the trucks are tracked on GPS so if someone came and tried to sue the city for not putting salt down we have a recorded data every 300 feet and what the sander or plows are doing, road temp, air temp, and a few other things.


Well I guess asking you to swing by and do a little salting is out of the question. lol:laughing:


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1859272 said:


> It's more to tell us what the road temps are doing. Like today I knew based on the text to not worry about a possible call in. If the road temp were say 19 degrees and they were talking about a light rain or mist I would not plan on going to far from home or the city for a possible call in.
> 
> It gives managment and all the streets guys a heads up.
> 
> If I were the on call guy and on my rounds of the bridges I found a deck that was say 30 degrees I would lay out some salt just because. All the trucks are tracked on GPS so if someone came and tried to sue the city for not putting salt down we have a recorded data every 300 feet and what the sander or plows are doing, road temp, air temp, and a few other things.


Ahh I gotcha...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Anyone need like 250 yards of fill? You would need to come and get it...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Still can't figure out if Lauren Casey is good looking or not.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

She says snow showers, slushy accumulations Wednesday evening.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hmmm... so a news reporter encouraged to jump on the new stadium roof material is able to put a hole in it...

And there are issues with it lasting through hail...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1859291 said:


> Still can't figure out if Lauren Casey is good looking or not.


Put it on mute... it'll be better...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1859296 said:


> Put it on mute... it'll be better...


You and I are on the same page.


----------



## Deershack

Sitting in Waskish,MN in my old MH. Got it out of storage and set it up for deer. Tomorrow I will seal the roof again before the rain hits and then spend the rest of the wk grouse hunting. No doe tag so picking coulod be thin.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Looks like he may get off the charges like we all said he would

http://www.myfoxtwincities.com/stor...-possible-in-adrian-peterson-child-abuse-case


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Darn time change....up for 1/2 an hour already.


----------



## unit28

Shorts on sat for me
Still looks earm whete I am going


----------



## SnowGuy73

44° breezy clouds.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1859226 said:


> I think it was **** rapids fridley Brooklyn park and Brooklyn center all had there own house fire today


This........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Down to 50% this afternoon, 70% Wednesday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

MNPLOWCO;1859317 said:


> Darn time change....up for 1/2 an hour already.


Same here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Lil pickle shows rain by noon today. 

Hope not.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1859324 said:


> Lil pickle shows rain by noon today.
> 
> Hope not.


I doesn't look light and scattered either..


----------



## SnowGuy73

No dew.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

No frost......


----------



## CityGuy

Brooklyn Center has a second fire at the same apartment building in less than 12 hours.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1859332 said:


> Brooklyn Center has a second fire at the same apartment building in less than 12 hours.


Nice.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Gasoline is back under $3.00/ gallon.


----------



## Doughboy12

Nice pink sunrise today. 
Feels warm.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1859332 said:


> Brooklyn Center has a second fire at the same apartment building in less than 12 hours.


Rekindle? ???....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Well, here we go. Clean ups 2000+14!


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1859347 said:


> Well, here we go. Clean ups 2000+14!


x2

The sky looks cool


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1859332 said:


> Brooklyn Center has a second fire at the same apartment building in less than 12 hours.


I'm not surprised


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1859345 said:


> Rekindle? ???....


This......


----------



## cbservicesllc

Slow in here this morning... only one page to read so far...


----------



## skorum03

cbservicesllc;1859356 said:


> Slow in here this morning... only one page to read so far...


That will change


----------



## skorum03

skorum03;1859358 said:


> That will change


Actually maybe not, sounds like everyone has a busy week


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1859356 said:


> Slow in here this morning... only one page to read so far...


It's like they have work to do.


----------



## Polarismalibu

skorum03;1859360 said:


> Actually maybe not, sounds like everyone has a busy week


That's a understatement


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1859345 said:


> Rekindle? ???....


Sounds like 2 seperate fires, same building


----------



## CityGuy

Average road temp is 39 degrees this morning


----------



## CityGuy

43 Cloudy
Feels like 43


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1859363 said:


> Sounds like 2 seperate fires, same building


Interesting. ...


----------



## Green Grass

Ummm I have seen three different trucks with plows on them so far this morning.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1859368 said:


> Interesting. ...


First floor yesterday and 3rd floor opposite end kitchen this morning.
Have to check with noddles later and get the scoop.


----------



## CityGuy

Few more wings going on today.

Front mounts with bent tubes are always fun to put on.


----------



## qualitycut

They really need to change the time on here it keeps messing with me.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1859375 said:


> They really need to change the time on here it keeps messing with me.


Mines been corrected since around 10 last night


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1859377 said:


> Mines been corrected since around 10 last night


Same...........


----------



## IDST

Drove back to the ol homestead this weekend to get plow stuff back down to the big city and forgot my plow horns for the truck side. Damn! Now i need to figure out how soon I need to go back up and get my plow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1859381 said:


> Same...........


Mine is off an hour. Maybe im I'm in the wrong time zone.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1859390 said:


> Mine is off an hour. Maybe im I'm in the wrong time zone.


Try rebooting phone. Thats what I did.


----------



## Doughboy12

Hamelfire;1859242 said:


> Big Mac secret sause
> 
> 1 cup mayo
> 2 tablespoons India relish, drained
> .5 teaspoon granulted sugar
> 2 tablespoons thousand island dressing
> 
> Mix all together, let stand atleast 20 minutes better if overnight.


So, tartar sauce and thousand island dressing mixed together...with a little sugar.
Just as I suspected.


----------



## ryde307

SnowGuy73;1859347 said:


> Well, here we go. Clean ups 2000+14!


Brotherhood



Hamelfire;1859393 said:


> Try rebooting phone. Thats what I did.


Hamel what are the books you are reading to get the recipes?

Related to Mcdonalds when they put the Mcrib on the menu seasonally it raises pork prices across the US.


----------



## Doughboy12

jagext;1859383 said:


> Drove back to the ol homestead this weekend to get plow stuff back down to the big city and forgot my plow horns for the truck side. Damn! Now i need to figure out how soon I need to go back up and get my plow.


Might be "cheaper" to just get a new set... Northern has em for $110 a side.
Think spares.


----------



## Doughboy12

ryde307;1859398 said:


> Related to Mcdonalds when they put the Mcrib on the menu seasonally it raises pork prices across the US.


There's pork in those? Who knew...


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;1859398 said:


> Brotherhood
> 
> Hamel what are the books you are reading to get the recipes?
> 
> Related to Mcdonalds when they put the Mcrib on the menu seasonally it raises pork prices across the US.


Top secret recipies


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1859401 said:


> Top secret recipies


I have that book, excellent!


----------



## SnowGuy73

One down...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sprinkles in Burnsville.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1859403 said:


> I have that book, excellent!


There are several


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light rain....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1859407 said:


> There are several


isn't that the name, top secret recipes?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1859410 said:


> isn't that the name, top secret recipes?


Yes 
yjere are like 5 or 6 books


----------



## ryde307

I'm hoping for no snow for 2-3 weeks. We still have a decent amount of work to do.
We also are still short plow drivers and shovelers.
Rental units won't come for awhile, we still have to build/repair a salter, and pick up and install a new plow.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Damn busy, holy Moley. Bids, leaves, plowing, wife getting a mower that I need to repair. What else can I throw on the plate before it spills. Oh yeah get all the dang snow stuff ready.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1859411 said:


> Yes
> yjere are like 5 or 6 books


Ah, copy that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1859419 said:


> Damn busy, holy Moley. Bids, leaves, plowing, wife getting a mower that I need to repair. What else can I throw on the plate before it spills. Oh yeah get all the dang snow stuff ready.


I have about 6 days of clean ups and then I'm done.

Feels good!


----------



## Camden

ryde307;1859398 said:


> Related to Mcdonalds when they put the Mcrib on the menu seasonally it raises pork prices across the US.


I can add to this...Buffalo Wild Wings is sole reason why chicken wings are so expensive. Before they came onto the scene wing prices were next to nothing and in some cases chicken companies threw them away instead of going through the packaging process because it wasn't profitable.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1859422 said:


> I have about 6 days of clean ups and then I'm done.
> 
> Feels good!


If the weather would be good we'd finish by Sunday


----------



## snowman55

any interest in a residential in woodbury? 36 and 694 open ups and 2" trigger?


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1859289 said:


> Anyone need like 250 yards of fill? You would need to come and get it...


Where is it located??


----------



## CityGuy

Hey Ranger,

Are you the one who is the part time home inspector? I can't remember who it is on here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Going really quick here but the wind is picking up some.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

F me. 40% Saturday now


----------



## Ranger620

Hamelfire;1859430 said:


> Hey Ranger,
> 
> Are you the one who is the part time home inspector? I can't remember who it is on here.


Not a home inspector. I have inspected homes for friends and family. I am a lic. Contractor. I dont do the fancy reports the inspectors do. You looking at a new home??
There is somebody on here thats an inspector though. Cant remember who though


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Wasn't it like oc&d that is an inspector? Or am I way off


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1859433 said:


> Not a home inspector. I have inspected homes for friends and family. I am a lic. Contractor. I dont do the fancy reports the inspectors do. You looking at a new home??
> There is somebody on here thats an inspector though. Cant remember who though


Just looking for some info. Both my 3 in. pvc input and output from my furnance come out at ground level. I want to pipe them up on the exterior and just curious if there is a target measurment for distance. height wise, to keep them apart? Example being exaust is 12in. higher than input


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1859434 said:


> Wasn't it like oc&d that is an inspector? Or am I way off


That could be.


----------



## Ranger620

jimslawnsnow;1859434 said:


> Wasn't it like oc&d that is an inspector? Or am I way off


That sounds right. My memory is good but short


----------



## Ranger620

Hamelfire;1859435 said:


> Just looking for some info. Both my 3 in. pvc input and output from my furnance come out at ground level. I want to pipe them up on the exterior and just curious if there is a target measurment for distance. height wise, to keep them apart? Example being exaust is 12in. higher than input


So they come out close to the ground?? 
I can ask my heating guy. You want to raise them to keep out of the snow??


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1859434 said:


> Wasn't it like oc&d that is an inspector? Or am I way off


it is OCD.....


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1859439 said:


> So they come out close to the ground??
> I can ask my heating guy. You want to raise them to keep out of the snow??


Correct. I took a photo yesterday I can post in a few minutes


----------



## CityGuy

Just want to pipe up the 2 pvc to keep out of snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1859440 said:


> it is OCD.....


This......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1859439 said:


> So they come out close to the ground??
> I can ask my heating guy. You want to raise them to keep out of the snow??


Seems like code is the discharge has to come straight out, but I could be wrong.

Had our furnace replaced 3 years ago and they redid the pipe.


----------



## Ranger620

Hamelfire;1859441 said:


> Correct. I took a photo yesterday I can post in a few minutes


I left my heating guy a message. Should hear something soon. My guess is you could raise them but your going to need a water trap as the humidity will build up an freeze in there making the tube smaller and smaller as the winter goes on eventually blocking it causing carbon monoxide build up in the home. Just a guess though. I'll let you now what he says


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1859446 said:


> I left my heating guy a message. Should hear something soon. My guess is you could raise them but your going to need a water trap as the humidity will build up an freeze in there making the tube smaller and smaller as the winter goes on eventually blocking it causing carbon monoxide build up in the home. Just a guess though. I'll let you now what he says


Ok thanks. If that is the case i could possibly drill a hole in the bottom for drainage.

I see around the neighborhood some like mine and some are input 45 down and output 2 feet or so hihgher with a 90. But those are coming out of the house 5-6 feet off the ground.


----------



## Doughboy12

My discharge has a 45 on it... It keeps itself clear as it melts the snow away.
I have no intake, that I know of or see. ... Hmmm.
I say leave the exhaust where it is and horizontal the fresh "a distance away."
I say this without any experience in the business but the knowledge that you don't want the exhaust gasses to cool too much before they escape.


----------



## Ranger620

Hamelfire;1859448 said:


> Ok thanks. If that is the case i could possibly drill a hole in the bottom for drainage.
> 
> I see around the neighborhood some like mine and some are input 45 down and output 2 feet or so hihgher with a 90. But those are coming out of the house 5-6 feet off the ground.


I got to head back to this basement we are redoing. I'll be back around dinner time I will get you the info then


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;1859450 said:


> My discharge has a 45 on it... It keeps itself clear as it melts the snow away.
> I have no intake, that I know of or see. ... Hmmm.


You should have an intake somewhere. All houses require fresh air intake. I did do a basement last summer and noticed the house never got a fresh air installed. House was build in 2005. Building inspector missed it and the house had been sold a few times and the inspectors missed it to. I caught it by luck, was looking for something else and just happened to notice it


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;1859453 said:


> You should have an intake somewhere. All houses require fresh air intake. I did do a basement last summer and noticed the house never got a fresh air installed. House was build in 2005. Building inspector missed it and the house had been sold a few times and the inspectors missed it to. I caught it by luck, was looking for something else and just happened to notice it


Not sure when this furnace was installed, but the fresh air intake is a "newer" code...like the past 15 years? House leaks enough already  but it would be nice to have it go in and out for the combustion.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1859375 said:


> They really need to change the time on here it keeps messing with me.


I think it might be on the user end now that I think about it...


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;1859413 said:


> I'm hoping for no snow for 2-3 weeks. We still have a decent amount of work to do.
> We also are still short plow drivers and shovelers.
> Rental units won't come for awhile, we still have to build/repair a salter, and pick up and install a new plow.


Same here...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1859429 said:


> Where is it located??


Maple Grove


----------



## jimslawnsnow

If we would get dumped on with snow a lot of guys and customers could get caught with thier pants down


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1859469 said:


> If we would get dumped on with snow a lot of guys and customers could get caught with thier pants down


Uh, yeah!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1859469 said:


> If we would get dumped on with snow a lot of guys and customers could get caught with thier pants down


I'm doing my darnedest not to. Found a shop to mount my plow on the '14 tomorrow. Dropping that off tonight. Got a guy at my house today to pull all the plows. Hooked up the first one, lost the ball joint on the steering arm.

Good thing we are going through them.

Gonna have some pissed customers for leaves if it does snow, but not as many as I would if it did snow and I wasn't doing this.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1859469 said:


> If we would get dumped on with snow a lot of guys and customers could get caught with thier pants down


Wear suspenders then. :waving:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

F'n roller coaster. Now all the snow is out of the Meteo except for the NAM Wed night, including the first of next week.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1859469 said:


> If we would get dumped on with snow a lot of guys and customers could get caught with thier pants down


Only thing I'm worried about is losing out on profits.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1859475 said:


> Wear suspenders then. :waving:


Still would fill with snow and streach the suspenders. Still look like a clown


----------



## CityGuy

5 says no accumulations except maybe far North MN.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

JDee isn't concerned. Still hasn't started forecasts.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1859478 said:


> Only thing I'm worried about is losing out on profits.


Same! .......


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1859487 said:


> JDee isn't concerned. Still hasn't started forecasts.


Perfect....


----------



## unit28

Monday 1-3"

Opener though
Sat10% Precip.
Mostly cloudy. High 37F. Winds NW at 15 to 25 mph.


----------



## Doughboy12

unit28;1859494 said:


> ...Winds NW at 15 to 25 mph.


Good for hunting...bad for sitting.


----------



## qualitycut

Beeb raining most of day here


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1859499 said:


> Beeb raining most of day here


Shouldn't you be working


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1859494 said:


> Monday 1-3"
> 
> Opener though
> Sat10% Precip.
> Mostly cloudy. High 37F. Winds NW at 15 to 25 mph.


Stop. GFS had that out earlier.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1859500 said:


> Shouldn't you be working


I am fixing the caliper in the plow truck i bought and then need to rewire it.


----------



## ryde307

If anyone has an extra guy or hears of one looking for plow work we are looking for a few more people. Not subs but operators for our equipment. Sidewalk people as well. 
Also if anyone is looking to subcontract sidewalk work we could sub some or a whole route as well.


----------



## Doughboy12

Called Aspen ... Plow is on back order. Week to week and a half.
Price is as good as ESI... Talked with Jim (@ESI) and he is out of the MVP Plus and is waiting to move the MVP3 before getting more of the Pluses. Seems they ordered more of the MVP3 thinking everyone would want that and still have them.
He does have a few Poly MVP Plus in stock.
These are the 8'6" versions for those keeping score.


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;1859512 said:


> Called Aspen ... Plow is on back order. Week to week and a half.
> Price is as good as ESI... Talked with Jim (@ESI) and he is out of the MVP Plus and is waiting to move the MVP3 before getting more of the Pluses. Seems they ordered more of the MVP3 thinking everyone would want that and still have them.
> He does have a few Poly MVP Plus in stock.
> These are the 8'6" versions for those keeping score.


What kind of prices?


----------



## SnowGuy73

A nap sounds good.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sun poking out in Shakopee.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Pittman arm on steering column fixed, first 3 plows work. 1/2 of the equipment has been put into storage, working on getting hardware for '14 Ram, put other 3 plows on and hopefully take a nap.

Checked in with the boys and they are level 23 so far on the new Call of Duty that came out last night. No school today.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1859518 said:


> A nap sounds good.


I wish I could


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;1859516 said:


> What kind of prices?


$5400MVP+ 
$5550MVP3
Early season he had the Plus for $4950...

Full kit with Ultramount 2


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1859524 said:


> Pittman arm on steering column fixed, first 3 plows work. 1/2 of the equipment has been put into storage, working on getting hardware for '14 Ram, put other 3 plows on and hopefully take a nap.
> 
> Checked in with the boys and they are level 23 so far on the new Call of Duty that came out last night. No school today.


There's a new COD? Boy am I out of touch...


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;1859532 said:


> There's a new COD? Boy am I out of touch...


What's Call of Duty? and how do you get to level 23?
:waving:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1859532 said:


> There's a new COD? Boy am I out of touch...


So far this one far and away better than anything that's come out in the last 2-3 years.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1859533 said:


> What's Call of Duty? and how do you get to level 23?
> :waving:


Someone has the handle KirbyPuckett on PS4. My kids were playing against them when I checked in.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1859535 said:


> Someone has the handle KirbyPuckett on PS4. My kids were playing against them when I checked in.


Have they played against any real Special Forces guys? Now that would be epic.
Like in the commercial.


----------



## SnowGuy73

One more and I will have to call it day.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Plows are all out, and they at least function.

Got that piece of mind. Need a couple of return spring bolts, 2 sets of edges, but I can at least plow.

Back to landscaping.


----------



## CityGuy

Interior walls don't need poly do they? Just exterior walls?


----------



## CityGuy

Figures. Stop at gerrings to get truck washed and it starts to sprinkle.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Shoot, new NAM is up again for Wednesday night / Thursday morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Done.......


----------



## Doughboy12

I made Sr. Member and I wasn't even trying.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1859503 said:


> I am fixing the caliper in the plow truck i bought and then need to rewire it.


Get used to replacing Ford Calipers... Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1859549 said:


> Shoot, new NAM is up again for Wednesday night / Thursday morning.


Think positive! The 1.1" of snow the latest NAM is calling for is supposed to start around 12z... The temp is supposed to be around 35 and keep going up!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1859574 said:


> Think positive! The 1.1" of snow the latest NAM is calling for is supposed to start around 12z... The temp is supposed to be around 35 and keep going up!


I know, I know. Just waiting for the 1-3" forecast tomorrow, then "less than an inch"/Wednesday morning as it's already snowing, then 2-4" change at noon,, with a total of about 5" on Thursday morning.


----------



## CityGuy

So as if political ads from MN aren't bad enough, now we have to watch them from Wisc too?


----------



## Doughboy12

Hamelfire;1859582 said:


> So as if political ads from MN aren't bad enough, now we have to watch them from Wisc too?


I was thinking the same thing...last week.


----------



## CityGuy

Wow a 98% chance Mills will win the 8th district. I hope he uses vasoline.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak talking snow Sunday into Monday.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1859547 said:


> Interior walls don't need poly do they? Just exterior walls?


What are you building? You have to have a vapor barrier and I believe it is usually done on the inside. That's how I did mine when I built my house. I put the insulation in then the poly.

Edit: I was thinking you meant the interior side of an exterior wall not actual interior walls. My bad.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1859595 said:


> Wow a 98% chance Mills will win the 8th district. I hope he uses vasoline.


?.............


----------



## Ranger620

Hamelfire;1859547 said:


> Interior walls don't need poly do they? Just exterior walls?


Correct 6 mill poly.
Also on you vent. Talked to the heating guy you can put an elbow on them raise it up a foot or two then add elbow to the top. Exhaust must be 12" higher than the intake. Also helps to point them in differant directions like the pic shows


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1859597 said:


> What are you building? You have to have a vapor barrier and I believe it is usually done on the inside. That's how I did mine when I built my house. I put the insulation in then the poly.


That has now changed. Put up vapor barrier against block then framing and insulation. Caulk top and bottom, Tape or caulk all seams. Some newer homes have polystyrene on the outside and in that case that will act as your vapor barrier I beleive


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1859597 said:


> What are you building? You have to have a vapor barrier and I believe it is usually done on the inside. That's how I did mine when I built my house. I put the insulation in then the poly.


Have to finish my 4th bedroom in my lowest basement. Exterior walls are framed out from concrete with 2x4 and have insulation and vapor barior in already. I am insulating interior , room to room walls. (bedroom to laundry, bedroom to storage).


----------



## Camden

Hamelfire;1859595 said:


> Wow a 98% chance Mills will win the 8th district. I hope he uses vasoline.


He has my vote tomorrow. He's a solid guy who knows how to balance a checkbook.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1859598 said:


> ?.............


Some political guy was on 5 and said the latest poll showed him in a commanding lead. Not tht I believe all the commercials but he brushes me the wrong way.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1859601 said:


> That has now changed. Put up vapor barrier against block then framing and insulation. Caulk top and bottom, Tape or caulk all seams. Some newer homes have polystyrene on the outside and in that case that will act as your vapor barrier I beleive


I misread his post but I believe you are correct.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1859600 said:


> Correct 6 mill poly.
> Also on you vent. Talked to the heating guy you can put an elbow on them raise it up a foot or two then add elbow to the top. Exhaust must be 12" higher than the intake. Also helps to point them in differant directions like the pic shows


Perfect. Thank you for the info. Looks like a trio to menards tonight and a little dark work tonight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1859603 said:


> He has my vote tomorrow. He's a solid guy who knows how to balance a checkbook.


Same, if lived in his district.


----------



## Ranger620

Hamelfire;1859602 said:


> Have to finish my 4th bedroom in my lowest basement. Exterior walls are framed out from concrete with 2x4 and have insulation and vapor barior in already. I am insulating interior , room to room walls. (bedroom to laundry, bedroom to storage).


Your good no vapor barrier needed for those walls.
If you are gonna hire anything out let me know, I'd be happy to give you a bid. Gonna slow down in a couple of weeks.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1859595 said:


> Wow a 98% chance Mills will win the 8th district. I hope he uses vasoline.


Sounds good to me... not sure about the vasoline part


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1859604 said:


> Some political guy was on 5 and said the latest poll showed him in a commanding lead. Not tht I believe all the commercials but he brushes me the wrong way.


Of course he does. You're a liberal and just haven't realized it yet.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1859604 said:


> Some political guy was on 5 and said the latest poll showed him in a commanding lead. Not tht I believe all the commercials but he brushes me the wrong way.


Let me guess..... Because fleet farm employs non union workers?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1859610 said:


> Of course he does. You're a liberal and just haven't realized it yet.


Heheheheheheh


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1859604 said:


> Some political guy was on 5 and said the latest poll showed him in a commanding lead. Not tht I believe all the commercials but he brushes me the wrong way.


Of course he would. You're a public sector employee. Band don't take that the wrong way.

The only thing the commercials have done have been focusing on his hair.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1859608 said:


> Your good no vapor barrier needed for those walls.
> If you are gonna hire anything out let me know, I'd be happy to give you a bid. Gonna slow down in a couple of weeks.


I keep going back and forth on that. Part of me wants to do it and part of me says hire it out.

I have a plumber friend coming in a few weeks to do some pluming work. And an hvac friend coming before christmas to drop heat and return.

I know I can do the rock in the bedroom amd small hallway but the steps are going to be a challenge to rock.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1859610 said:


> Of course he does. You're a liberal and just haven't realized it yet.


I am a don't give a cafe, don't vote person.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1859619 said:


> I am a don't give a cafe, don't vote person.


Ya, vote party!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Too bad I have drill, I'm going to miss the anti Scott walker rant again.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hahahahah!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1859612 said:


> Let me guess..... Because fleet farm employs non union workers?


No he just brushes me wrong. Not sure why just a gut feeling.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sprinkles.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1859623 said:


> No he just brushes me wrong. Not sure why just a gut feeling.


Because he's apart of the 1%?


----------



## Camden

Those anti-Mills ads that want you to hate him because he's successful are so ridiculous. He should be ashamed of the fact he comes from a long line of hard working people who built a successful business without help from the gov't? Give me a break.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1859603 said:


> He has my vote tomorrow. He's a solid guy who knows how to balance a checkbook.


Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1859607 said:


> Same, if lived in his district.


Agreed!!!!


----------



## Greenery

Camden;1859632 said:


> Those anti-Mills ads that want you to hate him because he's successful are so ridiculous. He should be ashamed of the fact he comes from a long line of hard working people who built a successful business without help from the gov't? Give me a break.


I thought they made him look like a boss. He's got the long flowing hair, private jets, all the hunting gear he will ever need, probably has the women lining up. I wanna hang with him.
Straight cash homie....


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1859632 said:


> Those anti-Mills ads that want you to hate him because he's successful are so ridiculous. He should be ashamed of the fact he comes from a long line of hard working people who built a successful business without help from the gov't? Give me a break.


Right... isn't it about time for people that run/have run SUCCESFUL businesses to help run the country? Maybe we wouldn't be all the way in the toilet...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1859639 said:


> Right... isn't it about time for people that run/have run SUCCESFUL businesses to help run the country? Maybe we wouldn't be all the way in the toilet...


#1 reason I don't run for office.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1859643 said:


> #1 reason I don't run for office.


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1859643 said:


> #1 reason I don't run for office.


Lmfao.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If this weather holds that's forecast, We won't finish.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1859646 said:


> If this weather holds that's forecast, We won't finish.


What part of the forecast are you worried about?

I plan on going into early next week and I'm not worried about the weather at this point.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;1859649 said:


> What part of the forecast are you worried about?
> 
> I plan on going into early next week and I'm not worried about the weather at this point.


Same here...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1859649 said:


> What part of the forecast are you worried about?
> 
> I plan on going into early next week and I'm not worried about the weather at this point.


Sunday into Monday. I think I need Monday.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1859651 said:


> Sunday into Monday. I think I need Monday.


It does look a bit cold for next week huh.

Well, hopefully we don't get any precipitation sun, mon, tues.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Greenery;1859655 said:


> It does look a bit cold for next week huh.
> 
> Well, hopefully we don't get any precipitation sun, mon, tues.


It sure does look cold. GFS keeps it below freezing a couple days this weekend.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1859656 said:


> It sure does look cold. GFS keeps it below freezing a couple days this weekend.


Bring it.....


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1859646 said:


> If this weather holds that's forecast, We won't finish.


Clowns can't even forecast a day out much lees a week from now. I didn't even see one drip today.

Enjoy the season.... Alright.

NORV!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1859660 said:


> Bring it.....


I'm ready for a change. We're pulling the plug tomorrow I think. I wouldn't mind a week or two without snow to clean our shop. I really don't think we will see measurable snow for a while yet but whatever.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1859666 said:


> Clowns can't even forecast a day out much lees a week from now. I didn't even see one drip today.
> 
> Enjoy the season.... Alright.
> 
> NORV!!!!!!


This.........


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1859667 said:


> I'm ready for a change. We're pulling the plug tomorrow I think. I wouldn't mind a week or two without snow to clean our shop. I really don't think we will see measurable snow for a while yet but whatever.


I never got to do my unpaid internship!


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1859666 said:


> Clowns can't even forecast a day out much lees a week from now. I didn't even see one drip today.
> 
> Enjoy the season.... Alright.
> 
> NORV!!!!!!


It didn't rain at all by you? It rained here lightly all morning and pretty steady around lunch.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1859671 said:


> I never got to do my unpaid internship!


You can help me pressure wash everything and paint the inside of our building if you want! I'll buy us some Culvers.:waving:


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;1859608 said:


> Your good no vapor barrier needed for those walls.
> If you are gonna hire anything out let me know, I'd be happy to give you a bid. Gonna slow down in a couple of weeks.


If it gets REALY slow for you I have a tiny job for you...
I had to bust open a wall to unclog a drain. Ended up taking the cast iron exhaust stack out and busted too much rock.

Like I said... Tiny and not worth the drive, but you can do it if you want something to do.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1859674 said:


> You can help me pressure wash everything and paint the inside of our building if you want! I'll buy us some Culvers.:waving:


You don't want me painting, trust me.

If you need help pressure washing let me know, hoping to be done with clean ups Monday.


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1859666 said:


> Clowns can't even forecast a day out much lees a week from now. I didn't even see one drip today.
> 
> Enjoy the season.... Alright.
> 
> NORV!!!!!!


I felt like 10 drops today.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1859678 said:


> You don't want me painting, trust me.
> 
> If you need help pressure washing let me know, hoping to be done with clean ups Monday.


Finger painting! !!!


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;1859632 said:


> Those anti-Mills ads that want you to hate him because he's successful are so ridiculous. He should be ashamed of the fact he comes from a long line of hard working people who built a successful business without help from the gov't? Give me a break.


The best part... Their candidate for Governer (Dayton) can lay claim to all those atributes except the most important one...
His familly knew enough to NOT give him the keys mto the castle!


----------



## unit28

Day 5 was in general agreement---with the biggest model
contention existing in the upper-level configuration of the very
cold trough over north central canada (invof northern manitoba)
on/after 9/06z. What transpires over northern canada---is a 'night
and day' difference in solutions with respect to the trajectory of
much colder airmass moving into the lower 48.


----------



## Doughboy12

TKLAWN;1859666 said:


> Clowns can't even forecast a day out much lees a week from now. I didn't even see one drip today.
> 
> Enjoy the season.... Alright.
> 
> NORV!!!!!!


They have a %50 chance of getting YESTERDAY'S weather right.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1859684 said:


> They have a %50 chance of getting YESTERDAY'S weather right.


Doughboy seems to have been here longer than his posts and born on date let on.


----------



## unit28

Nws forecast now 
No mix MONDAY for me?


Monday A 20 percent chance of snow. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 34. Northwest wind 5 to 15 mph.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1859674 said:


> You can help me pressure wash everything and paint the inside of our building if you want! I'll buy us some Culvers.:waving:


Zep Big Orange,

Claen all the oils right off the trukcs


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Weather be damned, I've got a week full of clean up to do...and if it snows,
I'll bag that too!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1859694 said:


> Zep Big Orange,
> 
> Claen all the oils right off the trukcs


I take it thats what you guys use? I might have to try it. I have been using Purple Power or whatever its called.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

thundering and lightning out


----------



## CityGuy

Anyone else having issues with no guide info on comcast? Every chanel says To Be Announced.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1859696 said:


> I take it thats what you guys use? I might have to try it. I have been using Purple Power or whatever its called.


Thats what we use. I heard but have not been able to confirm it's 800.00 for 30 gallons. But it eats the oils off and gets it 99.0% clean


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1859699 said:


> Thats what we use. I heard but have not been able to confirm it's 800.00 for 30 gallons. But it eats the oils off and gets it 99.0% clean


I'm doing a little research right now and it says it emulsifies asphalt which would be worth it if it works. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;1859676 said:


> If it gets REALY slow for you I have a tiny job for you...
> I had to bust open a wall to unclog a drain. Ended up taking the cast iron exhaust stack out and busted too much rock.
> 
> Like I said... Tiny and not worth the drive, but you can do it if you want something to do.


Thats tiny. Long ways for me but if you dont get it done for a while I could swing down begining of Dec.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1859696 said:


> I take it thats what you guys use? I might have to try it. I have been using Purple Power or whatever its called.


I am looking at Grainger.com for the correct stuff and will post a link here when I find it.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1859696 said:


> I take it thats what you guys use? I might have to try it. I have been using Purple Power or whatever its called.


A guy stopped at my buddies shop today and had some natural cleaner and it took the asphalt right of the truck.


----------



## Ranger620

Hamelfire;1859617 said:


> I keep going back and forth on that. Part of me wants to do it and part of me says hire it out.
> 
> I have a plumber friend coming in a few weeks to do some pluming work. And an hvac friend coming before christmas to drop heat and return.
> 
> I know I can do the rock in the bedroom amd small hallway but the steps are going to be a challenge to rock.


When framing most framers put a 2x4 on both sides of the stringers. keeps the stringer away from the wall. Risers and treads might be tight but you can cut them back. Then cut your rock at same angle as steps (38deg is close) set that on the 2x4. Its easier than you think or I make it sound.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1859701 said:


> I'm doing a little research right now and it says it emulsifies asphalt which would be worth it if it works. Thanks for the tip.


Best stuff we have found. Tried sample from other companies and nothing touches that stuff.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1859689 said:


> Doughboy seems to have been here longer than his posts and born on date let on.


Sorry to disapoint...As advritised.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1859689 said:


> Doughboy seems to have been here longer than his posts and born on date let on.


several times I thought you and he were the same person


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1859703 said:


> I am looking at Grainger.com for the correct stuff and will post a link here when I find it.


Great, Thanks.



qualitycut;1859707 said:


> A guy stopped at my buddies shop today and had some natural cleaner and it took the asphalt right of the truck.


I wonder what that stuff is called.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1859698 said:


> Anyone else having issues with no guide info on comcast? Every chanel says To Be Announced.


Mine works fine


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1859719 said:


> several times I thought you and he were the same person


Why you gotta be such a hater...I never did anything to you. 
JK :waving:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;1859726 said:


> Why you gotta be such a hater...I never did anything to you.
> JK :waving:


I just call it as I see it Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

MNPLOWCO;1859695 said:


> Weather be damned, I've got a week full of clean up to do...and if it snows,
> I'll bag that too!


More material to charge for!


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1859672 said:


> It didn't rain at all by you? It rained here lightly all morning and pretty steady around lunch.


I was in Deephaven all day. Not a drop!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamel, Grainger doesn't have it. :laughing:


Please wait for a chat agent to respond. Your approximate wait time is 0 minutes, 3 seconds. Your place in queue is 1. This message may be saved and subsequently reviewed for quality and training purposes.

Thank you for contacting Grainger, this is Mallory. I am happy to assist!

Mallory: Hello Rick, how can I help you today?

Rick: I'm looking for ZEP Big Orange cleaner

Mallory: I would be happy to help!

Rick: Great!

Mallory: Do you know how much you need?

Mallory: And what you are going to use it for?

Rick: Not sure yet.

Rick: Cleaning Equipment

Rick: I can't find it on the website so I figured maybe you could point me in the right direction.

Mallory: Click to view Zep products.

Rick: I could find ZEP products just not BIG ORANGE cleaner. I guess you don't have it.

Rick: Well thanks for the help I guess.

Mallory: If you have an account we can special order it.

Rick: I do have an account but before I order anything I need some details on it. It was recommended to me and I haven't used it before.

Mallory: I do apologize.

Mallory: You can always double check with our technical department they are here from 7am to 7pm CT Monday through Friday.

Rick: Ok. You tried Mallory. Can't win them all.

Mallory: Is there anything else I can help you with today?

Rick: I think that was everything on my to do list but thanks for asking.

Mallory: Thank you for chatting with us! Please click the “End Chat ” button to answer a few questions about your experience with us today. 

Rick: Sure thing!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1859738 said:


> Hamel, Grainger doesn't have it. :laughing:
> 
> Please wait for a chat agent to respond. Your approximate wait time is 0 minutes, 3 seconds. Your place in queue is 1. This message may be saved and subsequently reviewed for quality and training purposes.
> 
> Thank you for contacting Grainger, this is Mallory. I am happy to assist!
> 
> Mallory: Hello Rick, how can I help you today?
> 
> Rick: I'm looking for ZEP Big Orange cleaner
> 
> Mallory: I would be happy to help!
> 
> Rick: Great!
> 
> Mallory: Do you know how much you need?
> 
> Mallory: And what you are going to use it for?
> 
> Rick: Not sure yet.
> 
> Rick: Cleaning Equipment
> 
> Rick: I can't find it on the website so I figured maybe you could point me in the right direction.
> 
> Mallory: Click to view Zep products.
> 
> Rick: I could find ZEP products just not BIG ORANGE cleaner. I guess you don't have it.
> 
> Rick: Well thanks for the help I guess.
> 
> Mallory: If you have an account we can special order it.
> 
> Rick: I do have an account but before I order anything I need some details on it. It was recommended to me and I haven't used it before.
> 
> Mallory: I do apologize.
> 
> Mallory: You can always double check with our technical department they are here from 7am to 7pm CT Monday through Friday.
> 
> Rick: Ok. You tried Mallory. Can't win them all.
> 
> Mallory: Is there anything else I can help you with today?
> 
> Rick: I think that was everything on my to do list but thanks for asking.
> 
> Mallory: Thank you for chatting with us! Please click the "End Chat " button to answer a few questions about your experience with us today.
> 
> Rick: Sure thing!


Were you Rick?? Or were you Mallory?? I'm confused!


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1859738 said:


> Hamel, Grainger doesn't have it. :laughing:
> 
> Please wait for a chat agent to respond. Your approximate wait time is 0 minutes, 3 seconds. Your place in queue is 1. This message may be saved and subsequently reviewed for quality and training purposes.
> 
> Thank you for contacting Grainger, this is Mallory. I am happy to assist!
> 
> Mallory: Hello Rick, how can I help you today?
> 
> Rick: I'm looking for ZEP Big Orange cleaner
> 
> Mallory: I would be happy to help!
> 
> Rick: Great!
> 
> Mallory: Do you know how much you need?
> 
> Mallory: And what you are going to use it for?
> 
> Rick: Not sure yet.
> 
> Rick: Cleaning Equipment
> 
> Rick: I can't find it on the website so I figured maybe you could point me in the right direction.
> 
> Mallory: Click to view Zep products.
> 
> Rick: I could find ZEP products just not BIG ORANGE cleaner. I guess you don't have it.
> 
> Rick: Well thanks for the help I guess.
> 
> Mallory: If you have an account we can special order it.
> 
> Rick: I do have an account but before I order anything I need some details on it. It was recommended to me and I haven't used it before.
> 
> Mallory: I do apologize.
> 
> Mallory: You can always double check with our technical department they are here from 7am to 7pm CT Monday through Friday.
> 
> Rick: Ok. You tried Mallory. Can't win them all.
> 
> Mallory: Is there anything else I can help you with today?
> 
> Rick: I think that was everything on my to do list but thanks for asking.
> 
> Mallory: Thank you for chatting with us! Please click the "End Chat " button to answer a few questions about your experience with us today.
> 
> Rick: Sure thing!


Thats where we get it from. I have picked it up there several times. As recent as a month or so ago.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1859743 said:


> Thats where we get it from. I have picked it up there several times. As recent as a month or so ago.


Well according to Mallory she doesn't have it. I just like how they assume you're an idiot and didn't try finding it on your own. It didn't show up here but she posted a link to about 500 Zep products. Thanks Mallory.


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1859743 said:


> Thats where we get it from. I have picked it up there several times. As recent as a month or so ago.


I just sent a text to a buddy who has an empty can in his garage. Checking on label for me for item #


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1859748 said:


> I just sent a text to a buddy who has an empty can in his garage. Checking on label for me for item #


This isn't the same guy that took a 30 gallon barrel of it out of your shop is it??? Just kidding. Item number would be great.


----------



## Doughboy12

http://webfiles.acuitysp.com/PSR/zeppsr/psr_0415.PDF


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1859721 said:


> Great, Thanks.
> 
> I wonder what that stuff is called.


The box on the dump has a little rust on the paint and took that off too. I will see if the cards still there.


----------



## CityGuy

Found a pic of it


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1859752 said:


> http://webfiles.acuitysp.com/PSR/zeppsr/psr_0415.PDF


That sounds like it. We just get a 20 or 30 gallon of it


----------



## NorthernProServ

Weather bug for Wednesday night, snow 1-2"


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1859758 said:


> Weather bug for Wednesday night, snow 1-2"


Nws has a low of 33


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1859651 said:


> Sunday into Monday. I think I need Monday.


Got about 5-6 solid days left, that puts us at Sunday. Just added 2 more today from phone calls, I think the price just went up after today!!!

At 70% for rain on Wednesday too.

Cafe me!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I had 3 calls today for cleanups. I told them to call me in a week of there's no snow on the ground. If they can find someone else, that's fine, I just don't want to promise them we will do it, then it snows.

Oh, and whomever it was that had their water heater go out a month ago, you have another joining the club.

My water is warm, but it sure ain't hot.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1859758 said:


> Weather bug for Wednesday night, snow 1-2"


NAM on the meteogram keeps with 1.5"ish. Hopefully at least .9" melts on contact, which it should.


----------



## NorthernProServ

I know the Snow amounts will change, however the low of 19 is concerning.










Those amounts keep coming back over the last 2 or 4 days too....


----------



## NorthernProServ

Maybe a trend here.....


----------



## qualitycut

Did you all see the snow before the Patriots game? It was all gone at game time. We would need about 6 inches for some to stick.


----------



## Doughboy12

Hamelfire;1859757 said:


> That sounds like it. We just get a 20 or 30 gallon of it


I'm guessing 20gal.

From the PDF:
PACKAGING:
Quarts / Case of 12
Gallons / Case of 4
5 Gallon Pail
20 Gallon Drum
55 Gallon Drum
275 Gallon Tote


----------



## SnowGuy73

MNPLOWCO;1859695 said:


> Weather be damned, I've got a week full of clean up to do...and if it snows,
> I'll bag that too!


This.............


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1859772 said:


> Did you all see the snow before the Patriots game? It was all gone at game time. We would need about 6 inches for some to stick.


I've been saying this for weeks, like last November.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1859772 said:


> Did you all see the snow before the Patriots game? It was all gone at game time. We would need about 6 inches for some to stick.


3" will stick if it falls overnight.

Patriots ground temp was probably 45-50. Hamel says ours is upper 30's.

Their snow was gone during the day, ours is forecast to fall overnight.

Plus it was all gone because they used compact tractors and not skid steers to plow the field.  They had snowbanks along the bottoms of the stands.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light rain.


----------



## Doughboy12

There is an "E" version available. It looks like it stands for "economical" version...I would stay away from that one. 
Looks to be inferior. But half the price.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Right now it looks like a washout Wednesday.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1859795 said:


> Right now it looks like a washout Wednesday.


Mine says after one on NWS. Hoping so. We got 1/4" so far tonight. I have around 7-8 acre clean up we are starting tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1859797 said:


> Mine says after one on NWS. Hoping so. We got 1/4" so far tonight. I have around 7-8 acre clean up we are starting tomorrow.


My hourly shoots up after 05:00 and stays up until night.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1859799 said:


> My hourly shoots up after 05:00 and stays up until night.


Comes down about 23:00


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1859785 said:


> 3" will stick if it falls overnight.
> 
> Patriots ground temp was probably 45-50. Hamel says ours is upper 30's.
> 
> Their snow was gone during the day, ours is forecast to fall overnight.
> 
> Plus it was all gone because they used compact tractors and not skid steers to plow the field.  They had snowbanks along the bottoms of the stands.


Average is upper 30s. Even around field was gone. Bridge decks could be 30 in the am and roads could be 48. I didnt see snow banks, must have been pretty small. Thats also in turf not pavement


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1859799 said:


> My hourly shoots up after 05:00 and stays up until night.


Either way it sucks


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1859804 said:


> Either way it sucks


Agreed......


----------



## SnowGuy73

I want cold and dry


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Novak is back with his ovals!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1859807 said:


> I want cold and dry


I'll agree with dry. Would like dry and 50's til clean ups are done


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1859811 said:


> I'll agree with dry. Would like dry and 50's til clean ups are done


Too warm. .


----------



## SnowGuy73

Need ice!!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1859812 said:


> Too warm. .


Perfect for leaves


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1859810 said:


> Novak is back with his ovals!!


Greaaat... Some moron asked him Northern MN or Metro for Sunday/Monday... His answer? The ever popular "Not quite sure yet"...


----------



## qualitycut

No snow till December!


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1859767 said:


> I had 3 calls today for cleanups. I told them to call me in a week of there's no snow on the ground. If they can find someone else, that's fine, I just don't want to promise them we will do it, then it snows.
> 
> Oh, and whomever it was that had their water heater go out a month ago, you have another joining the club.
> 
> My water is warm, but it sure ain't hot.


$900 I installed it myself. Home depot has reehm and the best reviews


----------



## Drakeslayer

SnowGuy73;1859807 said:


> I want cold and dry


Try a ginger ale!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1859812 said:


> Too warm. .


Yeah I actually sweat a little today! More when I blew apart a Febco backflow than anything... :waving:


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;1859822 said:


> Try a ginger ale!


This........


----------



## cbservicesllc

Boy... I sure hope that Northern Salt has my order on 11/10 like they said...


----------



## Doughboy12

Green Grass;1859821 said:


> $900 I installed it myself. Home depot has reehm and the best reviews


Don't forget to pull a permit...LMAO


----------



## Green Grass

Doughboy12;1859831 said:


> Don't forget to pull a permit...LMAO


What are those? ?


----------



## Doughboy12

Bel said snow only as low as Brainerd Wednesday.


----------



## Drakeslayer

cbservicesllc;1859830 said:


> Boy... I sure hope that Northern Salt has my order on 11/10 like they said...


I ordered some in sept. They said 10/31 must be picked up. No salt yet.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1859830 said:


> Boy... I sure hope that Northern Salt has my order on 11/10 like they said...


My buddy is picking up 2 semi loads full of bagged tomorrow.


----------



## Doughboy12

Green Grass;1859832 said:


> What are those? ?


Something I saw on TV one time... I don't know much else about it. Sorry.
Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;1859835 said:


> I ordered some in sept. They said 10/31 must be picked up. No salt yet.


Well that's great... I ordered last Friday to get the pricing before the increase... They said it would be in 11/10...


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1859836 said:


> My buddy is picking up 2 semi loads full of bagged tomorrow.


Hmm... might have to buy some from him!


----------



## BossPlow614

Camden;1859632 said:


> Those anti-Mills ads that want you to hate him because he's successful are so ridiculous. He should be ashamed of the fact he comes from a long line of hard working people who built a successful business without help from the gov't? Give me a break.


Thumbs Up Thumbs Up


----------



## Camden

You guys must be getting nervous about your salt situation, no?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1859842 said:


> You guys must be getting nervous about your salt situation, no?


Not too nervous about the next week or so... but I'd really like to have what I ordered by now...


----------



## Deershack

Raced to get the roof of the MH sealed before the rain they forecasted was going to be here tonight. Now it all seems to be S of Upper Red so I can't see if the sealing did anygood. Damm.

Rick: just before I left for up here, I finished chipping all the asaphalt out of #21. Had to wait till it got cold enough to get it off the floor boards and pedels.


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1856946 said:


> That sounds awful!





Doughboy12;1859529 said:


> $5400MVP+
> $5550MVP3
> Early season he had the Plus for $4950...
> 
> Full kit with Ultramount 2


Those are installed prices?

With everything?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1859848 said:


> Those are installed prices?
> 
> With everything?


Those sound like ESI prices, which would be the place in VA that ships them to you, you install.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

At least the meteo is headed in the right direction.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1859851 said:


> At least the meteo is headed in the right direction.


The new NWS forecast is trending the right direction too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1859852 said:


> The new NWS forecast is trending the right direction too.


I see that. Hopefully everyone gets somewhat dry conditions until the 15th. Even nicer to get dry conditions until December 15th, give everyone a break.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1859853 said:


> I see that. Hopefully everyone gets somewhat dry conditions until the 15th. Even nicer to get dry conditions until December 15th, give everyone a break.


Yeah, I hear ya! Found out last night that one of the new driver's broke his arm again. His son has plowed for me for a number of years. The dad had retired from a city PW job this last summer. The dad has been fighting cancer in his right arm for about 4 years now. Last spring they put a metal elbow in and pieced a cadaver bone in his arm between the shoulder and elbow.

He was on the slow journey to recovery, and now that bone has broken.

He goes in for surgery next week, so he's out. Big bummer too, he used to run his own maintenance business so he would have been a good hire.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1859854 said:


> Yeah, I hear ya! Found out last night that one of the new driver's broke his arm again. His son has plowed for me for a number of years. The dad had retired from a city PW job this last summer. The dad has been fighting cancer in his right arm for about 4 years now. Last spring they put a metal elbow in and pieced a cadaver bone in his arm between the shoulder and elbow.
> 
> He was on the slow journey to recovery, and now that bone has broken.
> 
> He goes in for surgery next week, so he's out. Big bummer too, he used to run his own maintenance business so he would have been a good hire.


Well shoot, that's too bad. Hopefully you can find a replacement. You need any subs?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1859855 said:


> Well shoot, that's too bad. Hopefully you can find a replacement. You need any subs?


Obvi. I'll always take sub's, whether for 1 account or 10.

Anyone looking for some extra work in the north metro.

I'd be happiest if I just stayed home and directed.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1859856 said:


> Obvi. I'll always take sub's, whether for 1 account or 10.
> 
> Anyone looking for some extra work in the north metro.
> 
> I'd be happiest if I just stayed home and directed.


Alright, if I hear of anyone, I'll let ya know.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1859857 said:


> Alright, if I hear of anyone, I'll let ya know.


Sounds good guy. Yeah, we pulled everything out yesterday, went through it. We should be good to go for the first snow, but you never know until you drop that blade for the first time for the year.


----------



## TKLAWN

Ok guy..........


----------



## SnowGuy73

42° overcast windy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

No dew......


----------



## SnowGuy73

No frost...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Someone got bored lol


----------



## Green Grass

I wonder where Hamel is?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1859878 said:


> I wonder where Hamel is?


Voting early and often.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1859881 said:


> Voting early and often.


:laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Here we go, day two.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1859878 said:


> I wonder where Hamel is?


Probation violation


----------



## BossPlow614

While I was at the gym this morning I was able to catch ch 4's news. Nina & Kim were looking good!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1859881 said:


> Voting early and often.


Can you vote when on probation.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1859881 said:


> Voting early and often.


Can you vote when on probation?

I see double


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1859853 said:


> I see that. Hopefully everyone gets somewhat dry conditions until the 15th. Even nicer to get dry conditions until December 15th, give everyone a break.


I'm on board... cold and dry!


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1859892 said:


> I'm on board... cold and dry!


If it is going to be cold it might as well snow!!

But both can wait a couple weeks.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

This thread is being very slow to respond again. Takes forever to reply or refresh


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;1859893 said:


> If it is going to be cold it might as well snow!!
> 
> But both can wait a couple Months.


I fixed your spelling error
Cold is fine dry would be nice. Like lwn said give everyone break and get this so called salt shortage time to recover


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1859893 said:


> If it is going to be cold it might as well snow!!
> 
> But both can wait a couple weeks.


Just trying to compromise... dry for us... cold for snowguy


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1859840 said:


> Hmm... might have to buy some from him!


Its actually 3 loads and its not for him, hes just trucking it to a bigger company


----------



## CityGuy

Road temps this morning are 49


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1859878 said:


> I wonder where Hamel is?


Busy. Union crap


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1859881 said:


> Voting early and often.


never.........................


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1859887 said:


> While I was at the gym this morning I was able to catch ch 4's news. Nina & Kim were looking good!


Yes they were. Lucia wasn't bad either


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1859893 said:


> If it is going to be cold it might as well snow!!
> 
> But both can wait a couple weeks.


Bring on the snow


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1859899 said:


> This thread is being very slow to respond again. Takes forever to reply or refresh


It's not just my phone then..


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1859889 said:


> Can you vote when on probation.


Only if its for a democrat.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1859921 said:


> Only if its for a democrat.


See al Franken!


----------



## Doughboy12

skorum03;1859848 said:


> Those are installed prices?
> 
> With everything?


No, Cash and carry price...to compare with ESI.
Wait...the MVP3 was the ESI price.


----------



## Doughboy12

That leads me to my final question on this...
MVP3 or MVP+ ... Which one? I only want to do this once.
Is the 3 worth the extra $$ ?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1859937 said:


> That leads me to my final question on this...
> MVP3 or MVP+ ... Which one? I only want to do this once.
> Is the 3 worth the extra $$ ?


Yes it's worth the extra to get the mvp3


----------



## Greenery

Doughboy12;1859937 said:


> That leads me to my final question on this...
> MVP3 or MVP+ ... Which one? I only want to do this once.
> Is the 3 worth the extra $$ ?


Have you checked to see how much a season of snow removal costs before you drop 6 g's?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1859940 said:


> Have you checked to see how much a season of snow removal costs before you drop 6 g's?


Sssshhhhhh......it's a homeowner that'll have a commercial plow. Someone I can sub out when we are getting hammered and the rest of you have rain.

He's in Lakeville. That's at LEAST a 25 degree difference.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1859944 said:


> Sssshhhhhh......it's a homeowner that'll have a commercial plow. Someone I can sub out when we are getting hammered and the rest of you have rain.


Shouldn't you be working


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1859944 said:


> Sssshhhhhh......it's a homeowner that'll have a commercial plow. Someone I can sub out when we are getting hammered and the rest of you have rain.
> 
> He's in Lakeville. That's at LEAST a 25 degree difference.


 :waving: You got it!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1859945 said:


> Shouldn't you be working


Since you're hogging your excavator, I had to go rent one.


----------



## Doughboy12

Greenery;1859940 said:


> Have you checked to see how much a season of snow removal costs before you drop 6 g's?


Did you want to stop by for a quote...?
Don't forget 3 return trips per event for the county plows that do "clean-up" repeatedly every storm. 
Oh, and the up charge for the steep hill that you won't make it up without some practice.
The good news is there is plenty of room to stack it...once you get it to the back yard. The sides on the first part of the drive are hillsides. I push most of the road snow to the top of the hill and then in the neighbors yard as that is back down hill.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1859944 said:


> Sssshhhhhh......it's a homeowner that'll have a commercial plow. Someone I can sub out when we are getting hammered and the rest of you have rain.
> 
> He's in Lakeville. That's at LEAST a 25 degree difference.


:laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

SSS the only name on the container is Zep Big Orange. 
Went to find the MSDS and there was not one. That's getting fixed. I would ask the shop manager where we get it but he is out for the day.


----------



## CityGuy

Hey Ranger.
If I pm you some pics could you give me a very rough estimate? If the numbers are good I can have you out for a more firm estimate.


----------



## Doughboy12

Hamelfire;1859957 said:


> SSS the only name on the container is Zep Big Orange.
> Went to find the MSDS and there was not one. That's getting fixed. I would ask the shop manager where we get it but he is out for the day.


I can help with that...here
Or here


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1859951 said:


> Since you're hogging your excavator, I had to go rent one.


You can come use it. You just have to use it on out job for free


----------



## SnowGuy73

Wind picking up in excelsior.


----------



## Semi-Crazy

LwnmwrMan22;1859856 said:


> Obvi. I'll always take sub's, whether for 1 account or 10.
> 
> Anyone looking for some extra work in the north metro.
> 
> I'd be happiest if I just stayed home and directed.


what area? are you looking for trucks or skids?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Semi-Crazy;1859965 said:


> what area? are you looking for trucks or skids?


Read your PMs Semi.


----------



## Ranger620

Hamelfire;1859958 said:


> Hey Ranger.
> If I pm you some pics could you give me a very rough estimate? If the numbers are good I can have you out for a more firm estimate.


Sure. Pm pics and if you can get a sheet count. Number of sheets needing to be hung. If not just get me total wall length and wall height I can get close that way.
Is there ceiling too?? Tape it?? Texture?? Knock down or bead??


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1859975 said:


> Sure. Pm pics and if you can get a sheet count. Number of sheets needing to be hung. If not just get me total wall length and wall height I can get close that way.
> Is there ceiling too?? Tape it?? Texture?? Knock down or bead??


I will get you some numbers. Wife's coworker has 10 or 12 sheets f 5/8 that I am getting for free.

Ceiling rocked in stairwell, small landing area, bedroom with standard bi fold door closet. Walls rock, tape mud, sand. 4 doors to hang and trim out everything.

Will send pics to pm later when home.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Good. JDee has me in the 1-4".


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1859985 said:


> Good. JDee has me in the 1-4".


Aren't you in the south half of the metro? ... Shows trace - 1"


----------



## SnowGuy73

Windy..........


----------



## unit28

A narrow band of light snow will likely accompany low pressure
tracking quickly from the dakotas into the upper midwest wednesday
and thursday. Used an intermediate solution for both track and
strength of the low involving the 00z gfs and 12z ecmwf to derive
the low snow amounts. The probability of 4 inches of snow however
are too low to issue a risk area.


----------



## unit28

1/2" if that
Cuts off pine city


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1859999 said:


> 1/2" if that
> Cuts off pine city


I like that prediction! Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1859986 said:


> Aren't you in the south half of the metro? ... Shows trace - 1"


Just north of Forest Lake.


----------



## Ranger620

Well 1/2" on wed is fine. Anyone got any thoughts on Monday??? Monday will determine weather or not I go sit on the deer stand or not


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;1860016 said:


> Well 1/2" on wed is fine. Anyone got any thoughts on Monday??? Monday will determine weather or not I go sit on the deer stand or not


Temps below average... 
Slim possibility of 4-7" in northern half of state.

Go forth and sit.


----------



## ryde307

TKLAWN;1859735 said:


> I was in Deephaven all day. Not a drop!


We were working side by side I bet.



qualitycut;1859836 said:


> My buddy is picking up 2 semi loads full of bagged tomorrow.


I ordered 2 semi loads through a friend that gets a low price because he has a retail location. Turns out he didn't call the order in till 2 days ago and now the supplier is not taking more orders. If he doesn't sort it out I may end up on the news. I told him to order it a couple weeks ago because I knew this would be an issue.



Ranger620;1860016 said:


> Well 1/2" on wed is fine. Anyone got any thoughts on Monday??? Monday will determine weather or not I go sit on the deer stand or not


No snow for 3 weeks. We have a good 10 days of work after today. I am leaving friday to duck and pheasant hunt near appleton. One of our guys is taking the rest of the week off to deer hunt.


----------



## CityGuy

Turning out to be a nice day.


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;1860036 said:


> I ordered 2 semi loads through a friend that gets a low price because he has a retail location. Turns out he didn't call the order in till 2 days ago and now the supplier is not taking more orders. If he doesn't sort it out I may end up on the news. I told him to order it a couple weeks ago because I knew this would be an issue.


Ruh roh... no good


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;1860036 said:


> We were working side by side I bet.
> 
> I ordered 2 semi loads through a friend that gets a low price because he has a retail location. Turns out he didn't call the order in till 2 days ago and now the supplier is not taking more orders. If he doesn't sort it out I may end up on the news. I told him to order it a couple weeks ago because I knew this would be an issue.
> 
> No snow for 3 weeks. We have a good 10 days of work after today. I am leaving friday to duck and pheasant hunt near appleton. One of our guys is taking the rest of the week off to deer hunt.


We will be watching the news for you.


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;1860036 said:


> We were working side by side I bet.
> 
> I ordered 2 semi loads through a friend that gets a low price because he has a retail location. Turns out he didn't call the order in till 2 days ago and now the supplier is not taking more orders. If he doesn't sort it out I may end up on the news. I told him to order it a couple weeks ago because I knew this would be an issue.
> 
> No snow for 3 weeks. We have a good 10 days of work after today. I am leaving friday to duck and pheasant hunt near appleton. One of our guys is taking the rest of the week off to deer hunt.


We are still waiting on our bulk. Supplier says no trucks until after thanksgiving. Contact stated 7 days from call 2 weeks ago. After November 1 it was 3 days. They are losing tons if money from the government side.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1860037 said:


> Turning out to be a nice day.


If it wasn't windy


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1860046 said:


> We are still waiting on our bulk. Supplier says no trucks until after thanksgiving. Contact stated 7 days from call 2 weeks ago. After November 1 it was 3 days. They are losing tons if money from the government side.


The county got there's in August.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Well, I've done all I can with this wind.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1860054 said:


> Well, I've done all I can with this wind.


That is not true!!!!

You can drink!


----------



## Greenery

SnowGuy73;1860054 said:


> Well, I've done all I can with this wind.


If it would just blow in one direction all would be well.

Blow everything out just to have it get blown right back in with one big gust.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Got real freaked out when I lookes at the meteogram just now... till I saw the top value is .5


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1860058 said:


> That is not true!!!!
> 
> You can drink!


Later, I have to vote first.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1860063 said:


> If it would just blow in one direction all would be well.
> 
> Blow everything out just to have it get blown right back in with one big gust.


Agreed. Otherwise I'd keep at it, oh well.


----------



## skorum03

Green Grass;1860058 said:


> That is not true!!!!
> 
> You can drink!


Or hunt.

I am in my stand now. Got my two clean ups for the day done by 2 so I could get out here


----------



## ryde307

Hamelfire;1860046 said:


> We are still waiting on our bulk. Supplier says no trucks until after thanksgiving. Contact stated 7 days from call 2 weeks ago. After November 1 it was 3 days. They are losing tons if money from the government side.


We don't have all of ours yet either. US salt is only letting people take what the bought last year. The problem is they ran out so we went to northern. So we can take our quota from US then try to get some from Northern or other places. Last I talked them they were taking orders but not actually selling it till mid December.



skorum03;1860086 said:


> Or hunt.
> 
> I am in my stand now. Got my two clean ups for the day done by 2 so I could get out here


Shoot a deer and share the meat with me. I don't deer hunt but I like venison. I keep trying to find someone that just likes to hunt but doesn't want the meat.


----------



## skorum03

ryde307;1860091 said:


> We don't have all of ours yet either. US salt is only letting people take what the bought last year. The problem is they ran out so we went to northern. So we can take our quota from US then try to get some from Northern or other places. Last I talked them they were taking orders but not actually selling it till mid December.
> 
> Shoot a deer and share the meat with me. I don't deer hunt but I like venison. I keep trying to find someone that just likes to hunt but doesn't want the meat.


If I didn't like it so much I would give some away. Maybe during gun season I'll plug a nice, young, tasty doe and you can have some of that. I'm only after antlers right now and the older deer don't taste as good in my opinion


----------



## Doughboy12

I have some left over ground if you want it...


----------



## CityGuy

Here you go sss.


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1860119 said:


> Here you go sss.


My boss thinks we get it directly from zep in lini lakes but was not sure


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1860078 said:


> Later, I have to vote first.


You better wait or my accidentally vote fir Al!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1860145 said:


> You better wait or my accidentally vote fir Al!!!


Nooooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1860128 said:


> My boss thinks we get it directly from zep in lini lakes but was not sure


Stuff works great!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Schaffer says rain tomorrow but future cast showed it very scattered.


----------



## CityGuy




----------



## unit28

Oh boy.........

THAT NICE LITTLE SNOW STORM. ?

THE COMPLETELY INFALLIBLE 160-HR SNOW
FORECAST OFF THE 12Z ECMWF...has


7-10" LOCALLY MONDAY NIGHT INTO TUESDAY.
?

Nws dscs


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1860161 said:


> Oh boy.........
> 
> THAT NICE LITTLE SNOW STORM. ?
> 
> THE COMPLETELY INFALLIBLE 160-HR SNOW
> FORECAST OFF THE 12Z ECMWF...has
> 
> 7-10" LOCALLY MONDAY NIGHT INTO TUESDAY.
> ?
> 
> Nws dscs


I bet not....


----------



## Polarismalibu

unit28;1860161 said:


> Oh boy.........
> 
> THAT NICE LITTLE SNOW STORM. ?
> 
> THE COMPLETELY INFALLIBLE 160-HR SNOW
> FORECAST OFF THE 12Z ECMWF...has
> 
> 7-10" LOCALLY MONDAY NIGHT INTO TUESDAY.
> ?
> 
> Nws dscs


Nock it off!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Pizza for dinner.


----------



## SnowGuy73

And wings...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Cheesy bread.....


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;1860161 said:


> Oh boy.........
> 
> THAT NICE LITTLE SNOW STORM. ?
> 
> THE COMPLETELY INFALLIBLE 160-HR SNOW
> FORECAST OFF THE 12Z ECMWF...has
> 
> 7-10" LOCALLY MONDAY NIGHT INTO TUESDAY.
> ?
> 
> Nws dscs


Bring it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1860169 said:


> Pizza for dinner.


Brand??????????????


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1860173 said:


> Cheesy bread.....


Oooooo. Sounds like an election party. 

And Hamel, Thanks. I will see what I can figure out after calling them direct.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1860183 said:


> Oooooo. Sounds like an election party.
> 
> And Hamel, Thanks. I will see what I can figure out after calling them direct.


A co worker said you can buy it at home depot in gallon size? I have not looked to confirm.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1860169 said:


> Pizza for dinner.


Steak for dinner.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1860194 said:


> Steak for dinner.


Man you eat good.

Left over meatloaf and mashed potatoes.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Chicken, coleslaw and potato salad here tonight


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1860181 said:


> Brand??????????????


Marco's pizza.

Excellent!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1860194 said:


> Steak for dinner.


That's Thursday here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I got the burn DVD for $5.00!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1860227 said:


> Marco's pizza.
> 
> Excellent!


Take out??????


----------



## CityGuy

Dahl says Sunday and Monday could bring measurable snow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1860227 said:


> Marco's pizza.
> 
> Excellent!


Is that the place right next to Napa with the video store right there????


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1860238 said:


> Dahl says Sunday and Monday could bring measurable snow.


Bel's 7 day just said 40 on Sunday and showed sun on the graphics for Sun, Mon, Tues... hope she's right!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Uh oh... Accu shows nothing for Sun/Mon... We're screwed!


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1860197 said:


> Man you eat good.
> 
> Left over meatloaf and mashed potatoes.


The FD is cooking.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1860245 said:


> The FD is cooking.


Still waiting for go.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1860245 said:


> The FD is cooking.


You saw Tom just shake his head.


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1860244 said:


> Uh oh... Accu shows nothing for Sun/Mon... We're screwed!


Yesterday they had like 4" this morning was 0. I'm hoping for ZERO


----------



## unit28

By 6am gfs precip monday forecast


----------



## Ranger620

Went and voted this morning. I forgot to pay attention to the guys name and position cause I was laughing a little to much. You no how below the persons name it says "Republican", "democrat" or "independant" and such... Just happend to catch my eye. All that was below this guys name was "legalize marijuana now". I'm still laughing


----------



## skorum03

cbservicesllc;1860244 said:


> Uh oh... Accu shows nothing for Sun/Mon... We're screwed!


We actually may be now. F


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1860261 said:


> Went and voted this morning. I forgot to pay attention to the guys name and position cause I was laughing a little to much. You no how below the persons name it says "Republican", "democrat" or "independant" and such... Just happend to catch my eye. All that was below this guys name was "legalize marijuana now". I'm still laughing


Captain Jack Sparrow was on my ballot in Minneapolis.


----------



## Ranger620

Dave on 5 just said Monday could bring significant snow


----------



## unit28

....waits for cs to call it


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1860236 said:


> Take out??????


Yes sir...


----------



## TKLAWN

All the negativity in this town sucks!


----------



## Ranger620

Nws forcast discusion for me:angry::realmad:

..BUT WE`LL LET LATER SHIFTS HANDLE
THAT NICE LITTLE SNOW STORM. THE COMPLETELY INFALLIBLE 160-HR SNOW
FORECAST OFF THE 12Z ECMWF...7-10" LOCALLY MONDAY NIGHT INTO TUESDAY.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1860239 said:


> Is that the place right next to Napa with the video store right there????


Yes sir....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1860275 said:


> ....waits for cs to call it


Unit agrees with me. Chris Schaefer calls a good forecast.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Mount and wiring is on the '14. I guess other than a couple shovelers Hort, I'm ready.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ranger620;1860273 said:


> Dave on 5 just said Monday could bring significant snow


He said the same last night as a teaser and then ten minutes later didn't mention it.


----------



## CityGuy

Wild time.......


----------



## millsaps118

I have a two man shovel crew with only a few hours of sidewalk work in St. Louis Park near Excelsior/Lake St. Great two man team with shovels, blowers and push spreader. We can use our ice melt or yours.

Efficient and reliable, ready to go if anyone is interested in subbing out some sidewalk work.

PM me with what you have and what your willing to pay. Seasonal, hourly or per time. I'm not looking to "get rich" off them just want to keep them busy over the winter so I don't have to lay them both off.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1860284 said:


> Wild time.......


Lets go!...


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;1860278 said:


> Nws forcast discusion for me:angry::realmad:
> 
> ..BUT WE`LL LET LATER SHIFTS HANDLE
> THAT NICE LITTLE SNOW STORM. THE COMPLETELY INFALLIBLE 160-HR SNOW
> FORECAST OFF THE 12Z ECMWF...7-10" LOCALLY MONDAY NIGHT INTO TUESDAY.


Whoa! What are is this for?



Hamelfire;1860284 said:


> Wild time.......


I wish Pitt would have their #1 goalie out there. Our best against their best.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1860287 said:


> Lets go!...


You buying?


----------



## CityGuy

How old is crosby? Looks like he is 12.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1860290 said:


> You buying?


Nope, unemployed here shortly.


----------



## Ranger620

Hamelfire;1860293 said:


> How old is crosby? Looks like he is 12.


27 but yes still looks like he's 12. He's made it a while now without a concussion, figure hes 1 away from retiring for good


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;1860288 said:


> Whoa! What are is this for?
> 
> I wish Pitt would have their #1 goalie out there. Our best against their best.


I didnt copy the hole thing but thats whats in the forcast discussion on nws for rogers


----------



## Ranger620

The paragraph about next week
NEXT WEEK SHOULD BE EVEN COLDER THAN THE WEEKEND...ESPECIALLY IF
YOU PUT MORE STOCK INTO THE ECMWF LONG RANGE SOLUTION. CONSIDERING
THE FORECASTS OVER THE PAST 24 HOURS...AT BEST THE ECMWF AND ECMWF
ENSEMBLE ARE FORECASTING TEMPS 10 TO 15 DEGREES BELOW NORMAL...AT
ITS COLDEST...IT`S 2-3 STANDARD DEVIATIONS BELOW NORMAL. THE
LOWEST 850MB TEMPS HAVE BEEN PROGGED AT -16C TO -19C OVER THE
LOCAL AREA. THE RESULT AT 2 METERS ARE FORECAST LOW TEMPS OF
6...12...5 FOR WEDNESDAY...THURSDAY...AND FRIDAY RESPECTIVELY OFF
THE 04.12Z ECMWF. THE NAEFS AND GEFS AREN`T QUITE AS COLD WITH THE
AIR MASS AND GIVE MN/WI A LITTLE MORE OF A GLANCING BELOW. THEY
STILL INDICATE WELL BELOW NORMAL TEMPS. CONFIDENCE IN COLDER THAN
NORMAL WEATHER NEXT WEEK IS CURRENTLY AS ABOUT AS HIGH AS IT GETS
6-10 DAYS OUT GIVEN OUR TRACK RECORD OVER THE PAST YEAR...THE
AGREEMENT OF OPERATIONAL OUTPUT AND ENSEMBLE GUIDANCE AND THE
DOWNWARD TREND OF THE AO AND PNA. ONLY THING THAT WOULD TAKE OUR
CONFIDENCE IN WELL BELOW NORMAL TEMPS ANY HIGHER WOULD BE IF THERE
WAS SOME SNOW ON THE GROUND. THE 04.12Z ECMWF HAS ALSO TAKEN CARE OF
THAT MONDAY NIGHT INTO TUESDAY...BUT WE`LL LET LATER SHIFTS HANDLE
THAT NICE LITTLE SNOW STORM. THE COMPLETELY INFALLIBLE 160-HR SNOW
FORECAST OFF THE 12Z ECMWF...7-10" LOCALLY MONDAY NIGHT INTO TUESDAY.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ranger620;1860302 said:


> I didnt copy the hole thing but thats whats in the forcast discussion on nws for rogers


Mine says mainly alone and north of 94 and mainly on grassy surfaces.


----------



## Ranger620

millsaps118;1860286 said:


> I have a two man shovel crew with only a few hours of sidewalk work in St. Louis Park near Excelsior/Lake St. Great two man team with shovels, blowers and push spreader. We can use our ice melt or yours.
> 
> Efficient and reliable, ready to go if anyone is interested in subbing out some sidewalk work.
> 
> PM me with what you have and what your willing to pay. Seasonal, hourly or per time. I'm not looking to "get rich" off them just want to keep them busy over the winter so I don't have to lay them both off.


I only have 4 places we shovel and wad thinking of hiring a dedicated shovel guy. Retail places. 1 Anoka, 2 in Fridley 1 in north mpls. Never thought of subbing it not sure what its worth??? Hourly I would guess. Any thoughts??


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1860260 said:


> By 6am gfs precip monday forecast


Little close for comfort...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Cafe!!!!! Wild are looking weak


----------



## cbservicesllc

cbservicesllc;1860241 said:


> Bel's 7 day just said 40 on Sunday and showed sun on the graphics for Sun, Mon, Tues... hope she's right!


I'm still in lala land and going with this...


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;1860325 said:


> Cafe!!!!! Wild are looking weak


They sure are but then again Pittsburgh is probably the best team in the East and a top 5 team overall.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Anyone have a good collection solution for an exmark 52 WB...? I have an Accelerator basket, but it fills fast and I need to crank up production yesterday...


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1860329 said:


> I'm still in lala land and going with this...


lalalalala
let it snow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Here's the Euro map for monday/tuesday in case ya'll were curious.


----------



## CityGuy

Damn it.........


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1860336 said:


> Anyone have a good collection solution for an exmark 52 WB...? I have an Accelerator basket, but it fills fast and I need to crank up production yesterday...


Trac vac...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1860331 said:


> They sure are but then again Pittsburgh is probably the best team in the East and a top 5 team overall.


The intermission didn't help I guess


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1860348 said:


> Here's the Euro map for monday/tuesday in case ya'll were curious.


Soooooooooooo 7-12 of snow?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1860353 said:


> Trac vac...


Thats what I was thinking.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1860348 said:


> Here's the Euro map for monday/tuesday in case ya'll were curious.


You worry too much.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1860357 said:


> You worry too much.


I'm not worried. I could care less if it happens as we will be ready. I have my doubts but if it happens I say bring it. I'm pulling the plug on our season tomorrow after we pave part of our own yard anyway.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1860348 said:


> Here's the Euro map for monday/tuesday in case ya'll were curious.


I'm still learning on how to read all these. That's why I asked about Mondays storm the other day. This would go along with nws forcast discussion I posted correct?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1860348 said:


> Here's the Euro map for monday/tuesday in case ya'll were curious.


Puke......


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1860363 said:


> I'm still learning on how to read all these. That's why I asked about Mondays storm the other day. This would go along with nws forcast discussion I posted correct?


Yes, pretty sure this is what they are focusing on right now.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1860353 said:


> Trac vac...


Soooo... anyone selling one or know where a guy can get one??


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1860362 said:


> I'm not worried. I could care less if it happens as we will be ready. I have my doubts but if it happens I say bring it. I'm pulling the plug on our season tomorrow after we pave part of our own yard anyway.


Copy that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1860372 said:


> Soooo... anyone selling one or know where a guy can get one??


An exmark dealer that is also a Trac vac dealer.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1860374 said:


> An exmark dealer that is also a Trac vac dealer.


Waconia farm supply or a-1 maybe.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polls just closed and nbc is already saying Dayton won...


----------



## Ranger620

SnowGuy73;1860377 said:


> Polls just closed and nbc is already saying Dayton won...


Can I say the F word on here


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1860377 said:


> Polls just closed and nbc is already saying Dayton won...


I know....Isn't it great! :crying::crying::crying:


----------



## SSS Inc.

I guess that means Franken wins too. Out of the counties reporting Daytons lead is smaller than Frankens. 

Maybe they will really screw this up and it will be a nail biter.


Looking at the secretary of states website most of the votes in are Hennepin County. Seems a bit early to call it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Were screwed!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1860387 said:


> Looking at the secretary of states website most of the votes in are Hennepin County. Seems a bit early to call it.


Link?........


----------



## Polarismalibu

This game is going downhill fast


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1860374 said:


> An exmark dealer that is also a Trac vac dealer.


You're good!


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1860394 said:


> This game is going downhill fast


They look like crap.

Sss put the wife in the basement so they score


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1860393 said:


> Link?........


Sure!

http://electionresults.sos.state.mn.us/

If you're a junkie like me you can click on specific towns and precincts to see how they voted. One precinct in Mpls. went 97% Dayton.

This might be better.

http://electionresults.sos.state.mn.us/Results/CountyStatistics/20


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1860398 said:


> They look like crap.
> 
> Sss put the wife in the basement so they score


I forgot about that. She's upstairs and i haven't seen her in two hours. I guess that doesn't work. Maybe I'll tell her I found some new card stock and she ought to go and get crafty.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1860399 said:


> Sure!
> 
> http://electionresults.sos.state.mn.us/
> 
> If you're a junkie like me you can click on specific towns and precincts to see how they voted. One precinct in Mpls. went 97% Dayton.


It was yours, wasn't??? You jamming the ballot box again?


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1860394 said:


> This game is going downhill fast


When we go up against these top teams we seem to struggle more. PP is horrible. With the talent we have and these young guys are getting real good I'm putting this game on coaching. Yeo is good just not cup good. As of yet. Can he grow?? Dont know


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1860387 said:


> I guess that means Franken wins too. Out of the counties reporting Daytons lead is smaller than Frankens.
> 
> Maybe they will really screw this up and it will be a nail biter.
> 
> Looking at the secretary of states website most of the votes in are Hennepin County. Seems a bit early to call it.


Yeah for sure... I'm sure hennepin is first... doesnt the secretary of state or state auditor run results too?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1860399 said:


> Sure!
> 
> http://electionresults.sos.state.mn.us/
> 
> If you're a junkie like me you can click on specific towns and precincts to see how they voted. One precinct in Mpls. went 97% Dayton.
> 
> This might be better.
> 
> http://electionresults.sos.state.mn.us/Results/CountyStatistics/20


There it is...


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1860403 said:


> It was yours, wasn't??? You jamming the ballot box again?


I'd like to think my neighborhood is more of a 60/40 split. Who am I kidding though.


----------



## Ranger620

Old school fight. Clear the bench


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1860395 said:


> You're good!


Thanks, I try!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1860399 said:


> Sure!
> 
> http://electionresults.sos.state.mn.us/
> 
> If you're a junkie like me you can click on specific towns and precincts to see how they voted. One precinct in Mpls. went 97% Dayton.
> 
> This might be better.
> 
> http://electionresults.sos.state.mn.us/Results/CountyStatistics/20


Thank you sir.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Such a bs call on carter


----------



## cbservicesllc

In other voting news I wrote my own name in for one of the judges... the only guy on there (incumbent) wrote me a bad check on a job and took 6 months to pay...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1860418 said:


> In other voting news I wrote my own name in for one of the judges... the only guy on there (incumbent) wrote me a bad check on a job and took 6 months to pay...


Maybe you'll win.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1860418 said:


> In other voting news I wrote my own name in for one of the judges... the only guy on there (incumbent) wrote me a bad check on a job and took 6 months to pay...


Haha nice!!


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1860418 said:


> In other voting news I wrote my own name in for one of the judges... the only guy on there (incumbent) wrote me a bad check on a job and took 6 months to pay...


Hope he sees it.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1860250 said:


> You saw Tom just shake his head.


Did not see him why should I shake his hand?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ap declares Franken winner... Cafe!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1860428 said:


> Ap declares Franken winner... Cafe!


Every other state has big changes tonight. Not minnesota. I've always wondered what makes our state such a Blue stronghold.


----------



## Ranger620

SnowGuy73;1860428 said:


> Ap declares Franken wiener... Cafe!


Fixed your spelling error:laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1860427 said:


> Did not see him why should I shake his hand?


Tom shook his head when I said no go go tonight on meeting


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1860432 said:


> Every other state has big changes tonight. Not minnesota. I've always wondered what makes our state such a Blue stronghold.


A bunch of idiots is what makes our state blue. Hope governor goofy is out


----------



## snowman55

Minnesota elects runt of litter and a clown.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1860432 said:


> Every other state has big changes tonight. Not minnesota. I've always wondered what makes our state such a Blue stronghold.


I was just hearing the same. We are idiots!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ranger620;1860436 said:


> A bunch of idiots is what makes our state blue. Hope governor goofy is out


Not looking likey.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1860433 said:


> Fixed your spelling error:laughing:


That sounds about right. His office is in the lot we are working on this week. They had free rose to the poles vans today. Ran over our cones and caution tape atleast 5 times.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1860436 said:


> A bunch of idiots is what makes our state blue. Hope governor goofy is out


Crazy eyes has been declared the winner already. I knew him very well as a kid and he was nuts then. Major anger issues yelling at the kids on the ice all the time. My dad always said he was nuts. He did send us nice Christmas cards though.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1860446 said:


> Crazy eyes has been declared the winner already. I knew him very well as a kid and he was nuts then. Major anger issues yelling at the kids on the ice all the time. My dad always said he was nuts. He did send us nice Christmas cards though.


Pain pill rage!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1860439 said:


> I was just hearing the same. We are idiots!


This map says it all circa 1984.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1860444 said:


> That sounds about right. His office is in the lot we are working on this week. They had free rose to the poles vans today. Ran over our cones and caution tape atleast 5 times.


Nice. I would have had a word or two with them.


----------



## Ranger620

I must have missed something. What happened to parise??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I now have 100% chance of snow rain tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1860451 said:


> This map says it all circa 1984.


Hahahahah.

Haven't seen that in awhile.


----------



## NorthernProServ




----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamel, Scott Walker won.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Nice fight


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1860467 said:


> Hamel, Scott Walker won.


He will have more drywall to replace now!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Goal!!!!!!!! Let's go!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1860470 said:


> He will have more drywall to replace now!


I didn't think of that. Whoops.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1860470 said:


> He will have more drywall to replace now!


:laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1860467 said:


> Hamel, Scott Walker won.


Great! Another pos for a govenor.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1860462 said:


> I now have 100% chance of snow rain tomorrow.


I am 90% day 70% night with little to no accumulation during the day and less than 1/2" at night


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1860467 said:


> Hamel, Scott Walker won.


Plus it looks like the R's are going to get the Senate AND the House.

We will see what type of president Obama is now.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1860462 said:


> I now have 100% chance of snow rain tomorrow.


90 here....


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1860477 said:


> Plus it looks like the R's are going to get the Senate AND the House.
> 
> We will see what type of president Obama is now.


Hopefully he does nothing for the next two years.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1860477 said:


> Plus it looks like the R's are going to get the Senate AND the House.
> 
> We will see what type of president Obama is now.


If you thought he issued Executive Orders before just wait until he has NO support from Congress.


----------



## Camden

I predict Obama will issue an order giving amnesty to illegals before the end of this year. I hope I'm wrong but after tonight's results he knows that his party will need more votes in 2 years in order for the dems to maintain control of the presidency.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Mills with the early lead.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1860484 said:


> Mills with the early lead.


Saw a pic of him and his wife. Yea that $650,000 a year did him well


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1860261 said:


> Went and voted this morning. I forgot to pay attention to the guys name and position cause I was laughing a little to much. You no how below the persons name it says "Republican", "democrat" or "independant" and such... Just happend to catch my eye. All that was below this guys name was "legalize marijuana now". I'm still laughing


DAN R. VACEK for Attorney General was legal marijuana now


----------



## Ranger620

That should be goal # 2
B.S


----------



## Polarismalibu

That better be a goal!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1860482 said:


> I predict Obama will issue an order giving amnesty to illegals before the end of this year. I hope I'm wrong but after tonight's results he knows that his party will need more votes in 2 years in order for the dems to maintain control of the presidency.


I really hope you're wrong...



SSS Inc.;1860484 said:


> Mills with the early lead.


There IS hope!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Saw that coming stupid refs


----------



## Polarismalibu

Everyone is throwing stuff on the ice and yelling bullsi"t glad I'm at this game lol


----------



## Camden

The ref never called goalie interference until it went under review. He just waved the goal off initially. Horrible horrible job.


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;1860490 said:


> I really hope you're wrong...


Me too, man, me too.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1860493 said:


> The ref never called goalie interference until it went under review. He just waved the goal off initially. Horrible horrible job.


There's about to be a riot here at the x


----------



## qualitycut

New dump trailer broken and all the libs elected, what a cafe day.


----------



## CityGuy

Refs gave the game away. Fire them.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1860496 said:


> New dump trailer broken and all the libs elected, what a cafe day.


What happened?? And they only get elected in our state in case it helps.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1860496 said:


> *New dump trailer broken* and all the libs elected, what a cafe day.


Uh oh...need some details. I have the same trailer


----------



## SSS Inc.

Oh No! Mills is trailing now.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc. ;1860498 said:


> What happened?? And they only get elected in our state get elected in case it helps.


Not sure, think pump is bad


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1860502 said:


> Not sure, think pump is bad


Besides the fact today sucked I would assume Lano will fix it.......Right?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1860503 said:


> Besides the fact today sucked I would assume Lano will fix it.......Right?


Its under warranty so they better, as long as they dont see the burnt spots on the solinoid bolts from when i made sure that wasn't the issue


----------



## qualitycut

And of course i have a trailer with dirt i need out, going to try and lift the pintle up and see if i can dump it


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1860504 said:


> Its under warranty so they better, as long as they dont see the burnt spots on the solinoid bolts from when i made sure that wasn't the issue


They will cover it don't worry


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1860503 said:


> Besides the fact today sucked I would assume Lano will fix it.......Right?


Is that where he bought it? I would hope so.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1860501 said:


> Oh No! Mills is trailing now.


Saw that. We should pile in a few trucks and run up there and vote for him


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1860511 said:
 

> Saw that. We should pile in a few trucks and run up there and vote for him


He's catching up again.


----------



## qualitycut

At least walker showed them whats up


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1860513 said:


> He's catching up again.


For some reason I thought he would win by a landslide. Who doesnt like fleet farm


----------



## Camden

I'm seeing Mills firmly ahead on the Sec. of State site, are you guys looking at a different one?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1860517 said:


> I'm seeing Mills firmly ahead on the Sec. of State site, are you guys looking at a different one?


This is where I'm looking. Shows him behind.

http://electionresults.sos.state.mn...ive/20?officeinelectionid=5390&districtid=563


----------



## Ranger620

Ap got basically 2 years probation


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1860517 said:


> I'm seeing Mills firmly ahead on the Sec. of State site, are you guys looking at a different one?


I see him a couple points behind as of 8 minutes ago


----------



## Camden

Yep, Mills is behind.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1860524 said:


> Yep, Mills is behind.


Only 235 of 810 precincts so far though


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1860525 said:


> Only 235 of 810 precincts so far though


Down to 500 votes.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Kline, Paulsen, Emmer, MILLS... LET'S GO!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1860530 said:


> Kline, Paulsen, Emmer, MILLS... LET'S GO!!


Norv!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Son of a... Latest GFS is in on the meteogram...


----------



## gmcdan

Now that dems lost senate do they invstigate the IRS scandal ? Franken was part of that and if found guilty could be impeached but doubt they touch it . ussmileyflag


----------



## Camden

gmcdan;1860535 said:


> Now that dems lost senate do they invstigate the IRS scandal ? Franken was part of that and if found guilty could be impeached but doubt they touch it . ussmileyflag


I believe they have someone on it already. Maybe it'll pick up some steam now that today is over. No chance Franken gets impeached though.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Too bad Stanek is remaining as sheriff... guy is such a moron...


----------



## Doughboy12

Now Mills is 5000+ behind...WTF


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;1860541 said:


> Now Mills is 5000+ behind...WTF


Just under 5K now... 48% reporting...


----------



## Camden

Still a lot of precincts left to report. Keep the faith!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1860551 said:


> Still a lot of precincts left to report. Keep the faith!


#Faith! ...............


----------



## SnowGuy73

Mills lost too, cafe!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well, I voted for 4 winners. 3 school board members and the Attorney General.

I guess I'm solidily in touch with the other citizens of MN.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1860571 said:


> Well, I voted for 4 winners. 3 school board members and the Attorney General.
> 
> I guess I'm solidily in touch with the other citizens of MN.


Well, there's that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

And we're back.... "Along and north of I-94, stationary".....

"WOULD NOT
TAKE THE CHANGE OVER COMING MUCH EARLIER TO TAKE THE CURRENT 1-3
INCHES OF SNOW FROM LONG PRAIRIE...MORA TOWARD PHILLIPS TO GET
PUSHED UP INTO THE 3-5 INCH RANGE...WHICH AT THAT POINT WOULD
PROBABLY REQUIRE A HEADLINE."

About 20 miles north of me.


----------



## unit28

Monday Snow likely. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 34. North wind 5 to 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%.


----------



## unit28

Tonight for
Banno?

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/wxstory.php?site=mpx


----------



## SnowGuy73

33° overcast calm.


----------



## SnowGuy73

No dew....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Patchy frost.


----------



## SnowGuy73

The appears to be drying up before it gets here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Well, day three..


----------



## SnowGuy73

Schaffer on wcco says big snow on Monday.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;1860590 said:


> Well, day three..


same....and at least 5 days to go


----------



## NorthernProServ

> AN ACCUMULATING SNOWFALL EVENT IS QUITE
> POSSIBLE FOR VETERANS DAY. THE PARALLEL RUN OF THE GFS IS EVEN
> FARTHER SOUTH WITH THE LLVL TROUGH AND THEREFORE COLDER. THE WIND
> WILL BE SOMETHING TO MONITOR AS WELL...ESPECIALLY GIVEN THE
> POTENTIAL FOR FALLING SNOW.


Next week



> LOW TEMPS IN THE SINGLE DIGITS APPEAR
> QUITE POSSIBLE FOR TUESDAY NIGHT AND WEDNESDAY NIGHT.


Cafe me!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1860595 said:


> Schaffer on wcco says big snow on Monday.


He's drunk


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sprinkles in Chaska.


----------



## Polarismalibu

The voice on the traffic girl on 4 throws her look off


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1860598 said:


> Next week
> 
> Cafe me!


Bring it!.....


----------



## qualitycut

Rain here cafe


----------



## skorum03

I've got a pile of people to call back on clean ups but after all this snow talk I don't know if it's worth even returning calls at this point.


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1860595 said:


> Schaffer on wcco says big snow on Monday.


Cafe that! So much for maybe taking this weekend off! Looks like we'll be hustling clean ups to beat the snow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1860609 said:


> I've got a pile of people to call back on clean ups but after all this snow talk I don't know if it's worth even returning calls at this point.


Kind of my thinking too, phone has been ringing off the hook!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1860600 said:


> Sprinkles in Chaska.


Raining here...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1860609 said:


> I've got a pile of people to call back on clean ups but after all this snow talk I don't know if it's worth even returning calls at this point.


I've told everyone to call back next Tuesday if their leaves aren't done yet.

If there's no snow, we will do them. If they can find someone else before then, they can do it.


----------



## CityGuy

Average road temp is 44.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1860617 said:


> Average road temp is 44.


Any idea on water temp?


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1860615 said:


> I've told everyone to call back next Tuesday if their leaves aren't done yet.
> 
> If there's no snow, we will do them. If they can find someone else before then, they can do it.


I think thats what I am going to tell people today. I've had at least three voicemails where folks have said, "hope you still have room on your schedule, cause no one else does"


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1860619 said:


> Any idea on water temp?


Chilly. .....


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1860595 said:


> Schaffer on wcco says big snow on Monday.


Son of a...


----------



## Greenery

So much for deer hunting this weekend.

Looks like I'll be suckling leaves instead.


----------



## Doughboy12

36 and sprinkles.


----------



## skorum03

skorum03;1860623 said:


> I think thats what I am going to tell people today. I've had at least three voicemails where folks have said, "hope you still have room on your schedule, cause no one else does"


At least I've been offering 10% for people who want to pay cash.

Cash is king


----------



## jimslawnsnow

These are the times I wish I wasn't in the biz. Way too much to do and no time. Damn I just realized I need driveway markers put out at several associations and businesses


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1860646 said:


> These are the times I wish I wasn't in the biz. Way too much to do and no time. Damn I just realized I need driveway markers put out at several associations and businesses


I'll probably start doing that at night after I get the homework done with the kids, no one else has them out.


----------



## djagusch

Well this Monday snow is still 5 days out. They couldn't predict the next day last year so 5 days is a long time away.

The famous snow guy phrase "that will change" will occur.


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;1860648 said:


> Well this Monday snow is still 5 days out. They couldn't predict the next day last year so 5 days is a long time away.
> 
> The famous snow guy phrase "that will change" will occur.


Hopefully for the better...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Only difference is the storm that's coming is one of the largest typhoons on record.


----------



## Camden

Sleeting here. If the temp drops a couple degrees we'll have flakes.


----------



## +plowguy

ready to get my plows on and start the winter season. Hopefully it will be another good winter!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1860652 said:


> Only difference is the storm that's coming is one of the largest typhoons on record.


Uh... What?


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1860652 said:


> Only difference is the storm that's coming is one of the largest typhoons on record.


Details, details


----------



## Doughboy12

djagusch;1860661 said:


> Details, details


I thought those were south of the equator???
Edit: wrong...A typhoon is a mature tropical cyclone that develops in the western part of the North Pacific Ocean between 180° and 100°E


----------



## mnlefty

Just thought I'd throw this out there... The company I work for doesn't plow and I'm almost done for the winter. I just landed a pretty sweet cash job for the winter so I'm not really looking to commit to a plow/sidewalk route every event for the winter but I will be available for you guys in a pinch here and there. I actually prefer and am better with a sidewalk rig or even shoveling, just ok with a skid or a truck. Just have too much stuff going on, too many scheduling blackout times that I can't go, to commit to a route.

Also looking for a snowblower for my own driveway, single or 2 stage doesn't matter, cheaper the better <$200... I know there's plenty on CL but if somebody here has one I'd feel a little better about it.


----------



## NorthernProServ

only good thing about the rain is nice dust control


----------



## SSS Inc.

+plowguy;1860656 said:


> ready to get my plows on and start the winter season. Hopefully it will be another good winter!


Great positivity! I like your attitude.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.wunderground.com/blog/JeffMasters/comment.html?entrynum=2851


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.adn.com/article/20141103/north-pacific-super-typhoon-headed-toward-bering-sea-region


----------



## qualitycut

Good thing there was dirt at the shop to get trailer emptied.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Cafe this rain, cafe!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1860675 said:


> Cafe this rain, cafe!!


Hhaha you too? Sucks, doesn't it. Have a guy muclching another on the leaf truck and I'm on the bagger. Dammit I gotta go


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1860678 said:


> Hhaha you too? Sucks, doesn't it. Have a guy muclching another on the leaf truck and I'm on the bagger. Dammit I gotta go


Yup, I quit!


----------



## CityGuy

38 and drizzle


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1860646 said:


> These are the times I wish I wasn't in the biz. Way too much to do and no time. Damn I just realized I need driveway markers put out at several associations and businesses


We had to pawn that off on parks today. Iron is flying around here. There is stuff broke on just about every truck. This is why I hate waiting to the last minute.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1860674 said:


> Good thing there was dirt at the shop to get trailer emptied.


Good idea !


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;1860675 said:


> Cafe this rain, cafe!!


Coming down good here, cafe soaked


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1860686 said:


> Coming down good here, cafe soaked


Yup, same.


----------



## Greenery

SnowGuy73;1860675 said:


> Cafe this rain, cafe!!


Going ahead and cutting back all perennials anywhere I can to try and get ahead. Good thing I have this..


----------



## CityGuy

Mother in law just texted snow falling in Brainerd. It's getting closer.


----------



## CityGuy

Greenery;1860688 said:


> Going ahead and cutting back all perennials anywhere I can to try and get ahead. Good thing I have this..


3.00 saviour...


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1860674 said:


> Good thing there was dirt at the shop to get trailer emptied.


Innovation. I like it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1860688 said:


> Going ahead and cutting back all perennials anywhere I can to try and get ahead. Good thing I have this..


Nice.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

JDee is up.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1860697 said:


> JDee is up.


What is his forecast?


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1860701 said:


> What is his forecast?


Similar to yesterday's.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Strike 1 on Trac Vac...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1860701 said:


> What is his forecast?


I am on the 1-4/4-8" line. South side of the cities is <1".

That is also a 5-10 day forecast, so not sure if it all in one storm, althought the Meteo wpd suggest as such.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1860710 said:


> I am on the 1-4/4-8" line. South side of the cities is <1".


What about East of the cities


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## skorum03

There's no way


----------



## DDB

It changed....Meteogram snow total is down again for sunday night/monday


----------



## cbservicesllc

DDB;1860715 said:


> It changed....Meteogram snow total is down again for sunday night/monday


PLEASE stay that way! Still planning on working all weekend though...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

DDB;1860715 said:


> It changed....Meteogram snow total is down again for sunday night/monday


I really need to figure out if the light blue is the most recent, the 7 am run, the last run, which ever.

A bit of a different stress level between 5.75" and 1.5".

At least if it snows the ground will be nice and soft.


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1860718 said:


> PLEASE stay that way! Still planning on working all weekend though...


Same here.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1860721 said:


> I really need to figure out if the light blue is the most recent, the 7 am run, the last run, which ever.
> 
> A bit of a different stress level between 5.75" and 1.5".
> 
> At least if it snows the ground will be nice and soft.


You guys are funny. You all excited when it drops. Like it can't really spike later today or tomorrow.


----------



## DDB

LwnmwrMan22;1860721 said:


> I really need to figure out if the light blue is the most recent, the 7 am run, the last run, which ever.
> 
> A bit of a different stress level between 5.75" and 1.5".
> 
> At least if it snows the ground will be nice and soft.


The light blue is the most recent... the dark blue is the previous model run.


----------



## Greenery

Are you still doing blowouts cb?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1860725 said:


> You guys are funny. You all excited when it drops. Like it can't really spike later today or tomorrow.


The way last winter went, it can go to 60°F the day before for the forecast and I'll end up with 12".


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1860725 said:


> You guys are funny. You all excited when it drops. Like it can't really spike later today or tomorrow.


#Faith.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1860730 said:


> The way last winter went, it can go to 60°F the day before for the forecast and I'll end up with 12".


Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## CityGuy

Alright who's the jack ass that bought all the 3/4 ball valves with a bleeder at lowes and home depot?


----------



## SnowGuy73

3 trucks with plows on from Shakopee to Burnsville, not counting the lawn service in savage that had about 6 trucks in their lot all with plows on.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;1860729 said:


> Are you still doing blowouts cb?


Oh yeah... for some stupid reason...


----------



## Greenery

cbservicesllc;1860736 said:


> Oh yeah... for some stupid reason...


Alright, I'm redirecting all blowout inquiries to you.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1860735 said:


> 3 trucks with plows on from Shakopee to Burnsville, not counting the lawn service in savage that had about 6 trucks in their lot all with plows on.


One could have been sss Sr. Headed to stonebrooke. Any blizzards??


----------



## ryde307

I'm doing blowouts and winterizing a pond today. Then back to finalize paperwork. Start flagging lots later tonight hope the guys make good progress on clean ups and then just continue to panic a bit. We have alot to do before we are 100% ready for snow right now I would say we are lucky if we are 25% ready.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;1860737 said:


> Alright, I'm redirecting all blowout inquiries to you.


Copy that! $85 now


----------



## ryde307

cbservicesllc;1860745 said:


> Copy that! $85 now


I'm telling people $100+ if they say no no worry to me might as well make it worth the time.


----------



## Ranger620

ryde307;1860740 said:


> I'm doing blowouts and winterizing a pond today. Then back to finalize paperwork. Start flagging lots later tonight hope the guys make good progress on clean ups and then just continue to panic a bit. We have alot to do before we are 100% ready for snow right now I would say we are lucky if we are 25% ready.


25% wow you might end up on the news.
I'm around 50% now need to add a couple of guys for skid/trucks and would like to have a sidewalk guy. Trucks are almost readyonly got 1 that im having bigger troubles with. Nobody to drive it so I guess thats the last of my worries. I should be good to go by Monday since I'm skipping deep hunting this year


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;1860746 said:


> I'm telling people $100+ if they say no no worry to me might as well make it worth the time.


Good call... make that $95 greenery...  I don't want to stress myself too much...


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1860739 said:


> One could have been sss Sr. Headed to stonebrooke. Any blizzards??


Negative. Boss, western, and hiniker.


----------



## unit28

http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx

Snow line right now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Is the light blue always the most recent one?

On the meteogram?


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1860754 said:


> Is the light blue always the most recent one?


??

Bump......


----------



## SSS Inc.

Light blue is 12z and 00 z


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1860754 said:


> Is the light blue always the most recent one?


I think it flip flops... I can never remember though... I have to go to the key... Right now light blue is the latest... and best


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1860750 said:


> Negative. Boss, western, and hiniker.


Except for **ventures in savage who's are all blizzards.


----------



## Greenery

cbservicesllc;1860749 said:


> Good call... make that $95 greenery...  I don't want to stress myself too much...


No problem, I'm simply telling them to contact you. These are just random people calling so charge as much as you like.


----------



## SnowGuy73

L**C has their skids at home depot but no pushers yet.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;1860760 said:


> No problem, I'm simply telling them to contact you. These are just random people calling so charge as much as you like.


Copy that :salute:


----------



## unit28

.day one...today and tonight

rain and snow is expected across central minnesota and northern
wisconsin today. Snowfall accumulations are possible primarily
north of the interstate 94 corridor from alexandria...to rush
city...to ladysmith wisconsin...where one to three inch totals are
possible by late this evening.


----------



## skorum03

Is anyone getting anything done clean up wise today? We were rained on pretty good for the past few hours and it is slowing things down big time


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1860764 said:


> Is anyone getting anything done clean up wise today? We were rained on pretty good for the past few hours and it is slowing things down big time


I got one done.


----------



## NorthernProServ

skorum03;1860764 said:


> Is anyone getting anything done clean up wise today? We were rained on pretty good for the past few hours and it is slowing things down big time


Still going at them, not raining anymore but slowly getting them done.


----------



## NorthernProServ

4 done, hopefully 4 more today


----------



## Doughboy12

Three guys on 4-wheelers working along 35E north and south bound... Pictures to follow.


----------



## Green Grass

All this snow talk maybe i should dig the plow out and start staking this weekend along with finishing clean ups


----------



## SnowGuy73

60% chance for Monday already.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1860774 said:


> All this snow talk maybe i should dig the plow out and start staking this weekend along with finishing clean ups


Ah, why rush into things!


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1860768 said:


> Three guys on 4-wheelers working along 35E north and south bound... Pictures to follow.


Working on what? It's not mndot, they would have 17 crash trucks for 3 guys to work.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1860774 said:


> All this snow talk maybe i should dig the plow out and start staking this weekend along with finishing clean ups


If you need more hands I might be able to clear my schedual. wesportpayup


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1860778 said:


> Working on what? It's not mndot, they would have 17 crash trucks for 3 guys to work.


Probably surveyor.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Everything is white in perham.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1860784 said:


> Everything is white in perham.


Roads? ????????????


----------



## skorum03

snowguy73;1860784 said:


> everything is white in perham.


everything??


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1860786 said:


> Roads? ????????????


Yes. .........


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1860788 said:


> everything??


Yes...... ......


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## SnowGuy73

Were screwed!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Cargill is buzzing with trucks.


----------



## Doughboy12

Hamelfire;1860778 said:


> Working on what? It's not mndot, they would have 17 crash trucks for 3 guys to work.


The orange sign said "Survey Crew Ahead"


----------



## Polarismalibu

I think I will be marking lots tonight just to get it out of the way and worry about one less thing


----------



## SnowGuy73

Wind is picking up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1860756 said:


> Light blue is 12z and 00 z


So dark blues are the 6's, light blues are on the 12's, correct?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1860810 said:


> So dark blues are the 6's, light blues are on the 12's, correct?


Yes......... ....they just alternate every six hours


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1860812 said:


> Yes......... ....they just alternate every six hours


Thanks 3S. Knew they rotated, couldn't remember if the bright was always new or if they were related by the hours.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS now says less than half inch tonight for me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Percentages dropping for Monday, temps rising slightly per NWS.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm at around an inch tonight now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

It was also supposed to rain all day.....

Clowns!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1860818 said:


> NWS now says less than half inch tonight for me.


Same!!!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1860819 said:


> Percentages dropping for Monday, temps rising slightly per NWS.


Same! 

Edit: I'm still working all weekend and hetting plows ready...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1-2" is 10 miles north of me.


----------



## CityGuy

Misty drizzle again here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1860838 said:


> Misty drizzle again here.


Nothing here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks to be drying up again before getting here.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1860834 said:


> 1-2" is 10 miles north of me.


Thats scary


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1860845 said:


> Thats scary


You worry too much.


----------



## djagusch

So ferried and sons just contacted me. Wondering if I can handle the plowing tonight for a local shopko. I said you don't have someone lined up? We are still looking for the best option ztill. Asked how much? Was told 6500 for the season. I just said well 2 yrs ago I received the same call and it was closer to 12k back then and it wasn't enoughf then with salt all inclusive.

She still wanted to email me info.

Clowns!


----------



## CityGuy

djagusch;1860853 said:


> So ferried and sons just contacted me. Wondering if I can handle the plowing tonight for a local shopko. I said you don't have someone lined up? We are still looking for the best option ztill. Asked how much? Was told 6500 for the season. I just said well 2 yrs ago I received the same call and it was closer to 12k back then and it wasn't enoughf then with salt all inclusive.
> 
> She still wanted to email me info.
> 
> Clowns!


Is that the one that is getting ripped on this site? Something about slow paying if at all.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drizzle......


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1860856 said:


> Is that the one that is getting ripped on this site? Something about slow paying if at all.


That's the one...


----------



## CityGuy

They keep saying we are going to see the first flakes of the year. I swear we saw flakes a few weeks ago on a friday. 

Green was that Winstead burn night?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1860864 said:


> They keep saying we are going to see the first flakes of the year. I swear we saw flakes a few weeks ago on a friday.
> 
> Green was that Winstead burn night?


Yeah, I was in Florida and one of my guys texted me


----------



## Doughboy12

djagusch;1860853 said:


> So ferried and sons just contacted me. Wondering if I can handle the plowing tonight for a local shopko. I said you don't have someone lined up? We are still looking for the best option ztill. Asked how much? Was told 6500 for the season. I just said well 2 yrs ago I received the same call and it was closer to 12k back then and it wasn't enoughf then with salt all inclusive.
> 
> She still wanted to email me info.
> 
> Clowns!


Tell them that would get them through December...and plows don't hit the pavement until the bill is paid in full. They will come around.
This thread
And this one.


----------



## Camden

djagusch;1860853 said:


> So ferried and sons just contacted me. Wondering if I can handle the plowing tonight for a local shopko. I said you don't have someone lined up? We are still looking for the best option ztill. Asked how much? Was told 6500 for the season. I just said well 2 yrs ago I received the same call and it was closer to 12k back then and it wasn't enoughf then with salt all inclusive.
> 
> She still wanted to email me info.
> 
> Clowns!


$6500 to keep how many acres clear all season? Probably 4+ since that's about the size of them around here. They're so delusional, I can't believe people agree to work for them.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Here's something I heard on the radio about November being a weather predictor. If ducks can walk on the ice in November then they'll walk in mud on Christmas I remember that happening a few times


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;1860875 said:


> $6500 to keep how many acres clear all season? Probably 4+ since that's about the size of them around here. They're so delusional, I can't believe people agree to work for them.


Where do these places get their numbers from? I bet some of these places paid more in the 80's and 90's than they want to pay in 2015


----------



## djagusch

Camden;1860875 said:


> $6500 to keep how many acres clear all season? Probably 4+ since that's about the size of them around here. They're so delusional, I can't believe people agree to work for them.


It's the north branch mn shopko. It's a large lot, includes a side lot, etc. They keep trying to get it but no one takes the bait so it goes to the local excavator who does the large places in town. Guessing it goes for 20k or so plus salt. The excavator only does per time instead of flat rate.


----------



## unit28

Schaffer calls it
Shorts for opener


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1860882 said:


> Schaffer calls it
> Shorts for opener


Calls Dayton is governor? He's a day late.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Oh No!!!!! GFS is moving on up.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1860882 said:


> Schaffer calls it
> Shorts for opener


Huh??? ....


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1860894 said:


> Oh No!!!!! GFS is moving on up.


Well surprise, surprise... I'm just glad to see my NWS forecast has transitioned to rain/snow vs snow likely for Monday...


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1860877 said:


> Here's something I heard on the radio about November being a weather predictor. If ducks can walk on the ice in November then they'll walk in mud on Christmas I remember that happening a few times


Wasn't the case last year.


----------



## unit28

I posted a gfs precip map yesterday
Had 1,5" moisture over us


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1860900 said:


> Well surprise, surprise... I'm just glad to see my NWS forecast has transitioned to rain/snow vs snow likely for Monday...


That will change.


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1860902 said:


> I posted a gfs precip map yesterday
> Had 1,5" moisture over us


Bring it!

......after Monday.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1860901 said:


> Wasn't the case last year.


No........


----------



## ryde307

mnlefty;1860665 said:


> Just thought I'd throw this out there... The company I work for doesn't plow and I'm almost done for the winter. I just landed a pretty sweet cash job for the winter so I'm not really looking to commit to a plow/sidewalk route every event for the winter but I will be available for you guys in a pinch here and there. I actually prefer and am better with a sidewalk rig or even shoveling, just ok with a skid or a truck. Just have too much stuff going on, too many scheduling blackout times that I can't go, to commit to a route.
> 
> Also looking for a snowblower for my own driveway, single or 2 stage doesn't matter, cheaper the better <$200... I know there's plenty on CL but if somebody here has one I'd feel a little better about it.


Send me your info. We need on call people from time to time.



unit28;1860882 said:


> Schaffer calls it
> Shorts for opener


?


----------



## CityGuy

48 travelers are being watched for 21 days here in MN because of travels abroad. 

Put them in their house and make them stay before we infect the entire nation with this crap.


----------



## Ranger620

Sending my deer stand up with a friend. I am hoping to leave either Friday night or really early Sat morning but as of now I am not going till I see Fridays forecast runs.


----------



## Ranger620

Hamelfire;1860916 said:


> 48 travelers are being watched for 21 days here in MN because of travels abroad.
> 
> Put them in their house and make them stay before we infect the entire nation with this crap.


Just on 4 they were talking to this lady from a parish in brooklyn park. She is leaving to bring cash to community there (liberia sp?). Really?? just freeking mail it. She should not be allowed back in. I say if you travel to those places stay there.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1860920 said:


> Just on 4 they were talking to this lady from a parish in brooklyn park. She is leaving to bring cash to community there (liberia sp?). Really?? just freeking mail it. She should not be allowed back in. I say if you travel to those places stay there.


I agree.

If you come back you have to stay in your own home for 21 days no exceptions.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1860864 said:


> They keep saying we are going to see the first flakes of the year. I swear we saw flakes a few weeks ago on a friday.
> 
> Green was that Winstead burn night?


You are correct sir


----------



## Green Grass

Dad said sandstone was white a couple hours ago and coming down good.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1860926 said:


> Dad said sandstone was white a couple hours ago and coming down good.


Hope my grandma isn't snowed in.


----------



## qualitycut

So who's attempting clean ups right away in the morning. Pretty wet out there.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1860916 said:


> 48 travelers are being watched for 21 days here in MN because of travels abroad.
> 
> Put them in their house and make them stay before we infect the entire nation with this crap.


Seen that. Morons.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1860933 said:


> So who's attempting clean ups right away in the morning. Pretty wet out there.


That's my plan. Sun up to sun down the next two days.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1860933 said:


> So who's attempting clean ups right away in the morning. Pretty wet out there.


This guy.... Only saw couple 13-14 drops here todayThumbs Up.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1860937 said:


> That's my plan. Sun up to sun down the next two days.


So like 9-3?:laughing::laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1860938 said:


> This guy.... Only saw couple 13-14 drops here todayThumbs Up.


Lucky, its been raining here for a few hours now.


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1860938 said:


> This guy.... Only saw couple 13-14 drops here todayThumbs Up.


Sprinkling here now


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1860941 said:


> Lucky, its been raining here for a few hours now.


Its been raining here for a few hours here too.


----------



## unit28

Getting an mri soon
Dr found bible cyst 
around a nerve in my foot

Cant hardly walk


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1860946 said:


> Getting an mri soon
> Dr found bible cyst
> around a nerve in my foot
> 
> Cant hardly walk


Grab your Bible and give it a smack! It worked in the old days.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1860938 said:


> This guy.... Only saw couple 13-14 drops here todayThumbs Up.


Same in here, excelsior was a different story this morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1860939 said:


> So like 9-3?:laughing::laughing:


I don't get it.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1860955 said:


> I don't get it.


I think hes referring to your short work days


----------



## qualitycut

Half inch in the rain gauge


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1860958 said:


> I think hes referring to your short work days


But the sun is up before 9 and still up after 3....

Fail!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1860959 said:


> Half inch in the rain gauge


Damn.

I have nothing.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1860951 said:


> Grab your Bible and give it a smack! It worked in the old days.


Unfortunately I discovered where the term bible thumper comes from


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1860955 said:


> I don't get it.


Sun up to sun down

9-3

short days


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1860968 said:


> Sun up to sun down
> 
> 9-3
> 
> short days


See previous post...


----------



## MNPLOWCO

qualitycut;1860933 said:


> So who's attempting clean ups right away in the morning. Pretty wet out there.


I did 6 clean ups today. 5 yesterday. A bit soggy but no choice. About 15 tube clogs. Slow and steady did the trick. Starting at 7:00 am regardless of weather tomorrow.
Tripped over a heavy umbrella stand on a deck and tore my shin from ankle to knee. Thank goodness the blower was at full throttle or the whole neighborhood
would have heard the moaning and writhing in pain. "insert dying Rhinoceros sound here"!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I think we are going to put 110 daylilies in and about 3 yards of rock in the morning.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1860974 said:


> I think we are going to put 110 daylilies in and about 3 yards of rock in the morning.


Won't you be tired from plowing


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1695355 said:


> Move north.
> 
> Everything I have is 3" today, with another 3/4" tomorrow.


Really?!?!!?!?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1860979 said:


> Really?!?!!?!?


It's the 20 degree temp difference. Won't you people believe me???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1860976 said:


> Won't you be tired from plowing


I hope not. Told my guys there's a very slight chance we could plow the far north route, go take a nap, and go do a couple clean ups in the afternoon.


----------



## BossPlow614

Polarismalibu;1860976 said:


> Won't you be tired from plowing


:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

Raining good here again


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1860983 said:


> It's the 20 degree temp difference. Won't you people believe me???


I guess I'll take you word for it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1860986 said:


> Raining good here again


Nothing here.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1860992 said:


> I guess I'll take you word for it.


Just checked only 4 degrees different


----------



## Ranger620

A guy just called about plowing his driveway. Said he talked to me last year but I dont remember. He's by ridgedale somewhere. Driveway is 300' long up a hill then on top of the hill theres a 3 car parking area in front of the garage. Pleanty of places to put snow he said. I told him $60 min. without looking at it. Said he's gonna keep looking. I have like 3 residentials so not sure why I even quoted but was I way off??


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1860933 said:


> So who's attempting clean ups right away in the morning. Pretty wet out there.


got my last one done today. Waiting to hear on a $5500 gutter cleaning job. nothing like making easy money at the end of the season.......


----------



## Green Grass

Wife said trying to snow in Buffalo.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light rain now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Can't tell if it's raining or snowing here.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1861004 said:


> Light rain now.


If you see a guy driving a wheel loader down 101 tomorrow please don't honk at me. I am easily frightened.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1860992 said:


> I guess I'll take you word for it.


I need a tongue in cheek emoji.  is as close as I can get.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1860933 said:


> So who's attempting clean ups right away in the morning. Pretty wet out there.


Southern most stuff yes... it rained up here all day...


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1861011 said:


> I need a tongue in cheek emoji.  is as close as I can get.


I think you do. It would help in situations like this. Not everyone is as quick you and I.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1861013 said:


> I think you do. It would help in situations like this. Not everyone is as quick you and I.


:laughing: My own employees haven't figured out when I'm joking and when I'm serious, which is a good thing.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1861010 said:


> If you see a guy driving a wheel loader down 101 tomorrow please don't honk at me. I am easily frightened.


Guess I will spend my day driving down 101


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sweet, moisture wrapping and redeveloping over me. No >>>>


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1861018 said:


> Guess I will spend my day driving down 101


This would be 101 in Shakopee just so ya know and I only have about 1 mile to travel.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1861020 said:


> Sweet moisture wrapping and redeveloping over me. No >>>>


Probably all snow too


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1861024 said:


> Probably all snow too


Wouldn't that be something, wake up to 6 inches of snow.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1861025 said:


> Wouldn't that be something, wake up to 6 inches of snow.


I would be okay with that after how today went. My phone says 3-6 Sunday night


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1861028 said:


> I would be okay with that after how today went. My phone says 3-6 Sunday night


On what? Nws says 20 percent for me.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;1860999 said:


> A guy just called about plowing his driveway. Said he talked to me last year but I dont remember. He's by ridgedale somewhere. Driveway is 300' long up a hill then on top of the hill theres a 3 car parking area in front of the garage. Pleanty of places to put snow he said. I told him $60 min. without looking at it. Said he's gonna keep looking. I have like 3 residentials so not sure why I even quoted but was I way off??


I'd say low if anything. I'd be 800-1000 season. Maybe more


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1861028 said:


> I would be okay with that after how today went. My phone says 3-6 Sunday night


What App? WeatherBug?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1861010 said:


> If you see a guy driving a wheel loader down 101 tomorrow please don't honk at me. I am easily frightened.


Where are we going with that?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1861023 said:


> This would be 101 in Shakopee just so ya know and I only have about 1 mile to travel.


Cat or case?

Assuming your going to one of those two.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1861025 said:


> Wouldn't that be something, wake up to 6 inches of snow.


Yeah, wouldn't that be something??


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1861038 said:


> Cat or case?
> 
> Assuming your going to one of those two.


Case, and I'm headed to our shop. Left turn at Valley Fair and I'm home free.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1861039 said:


> Yeah, wouldn't that be something??


Lol.........


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1861040 said:


> Case, and I'm headed to our shop. Left turn at Valley Fair and I'm home free.


Nice.

What'd you break, or buy a new one?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sprinkles now.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1861028 said:


> I would be okay with that after how today went. My phone says 3-6 Sunday night


Must be accuweather. Looked at it earlier. If you look at the details it says 3.6"


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1861044 said:


> Nice.
> 
> What'd you break, or buy a new one?


Didn't buy it just renting it for a day or two. Apparently someone else is already paying for it for the winter season but haven't picked it up yet. After a minute of silence on the phone the guy said they could let me take it but it better be back by Friday or else. I'll be screening a couple thousands tons of aggregate tomorrow. Should be a nice relaxing day in the loader.


----------



## Green Grass

Mine shows up to an inch tonight.


----------



## Greenery

Is it best to replace an older blizzard 810 lift cylinder with the same thing?

I think I remember reading somthing about using one from a 8611 instead.
Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Greenery;1861058 said:


> Is it best to replace an older blizzard 810 lift cylinder with the same thing?
> 
> I think I remember reading somthing about using one from a 8611 instead.
> Anyone know anything about this?


I've heard the same thing. I think the 8611 is faster. Not sure why but we do have one 8611 and it does move faster than our 810's. I would question if the thing would even fit.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1861055 said:


> Didn't buy it just renting it for a day or two. Apparently someone else is already paying for it for the winter season but haven't picked it up yet. After a minute of silence on the phone the guy said they could let me take it but it better be back by Friday or else. I'll be screening a couple thousands tons of aggregate tomorrow. Should be a nice relaxing day in the loader.


That's nice of them.


----------



## Ranger620

Greenery;1861058 said:


> Is it best to replace an older blizzard 810 lift cylinder with the same thing?
> 
> I think I remember reading somthing about using one from a 8611 instead.
> Anyone know anything about this?


That was the pump. If pump goes bad put in a 8611 pump. Thats what I did. Seems to be a little faster


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm also now up to less than one tonight, so I expect nothing.


----------



## qualitycut

Everyone set your alarm!


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone happen to have a truckside converter for boss to change an 11 pin to 13?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1861069 said:


> Everyone set your alarm!


For?..........


----------



## Ranger620

SnowGuy73;1861065 said:


> I'm also now up to less than one tonight, so I expect nothing.


Looks to be drying up on radar


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1861074 said:


> For?..........


The snow everyone thinks we are going to get


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1861078 said:


> The snow everyone thinks we are going to get


Hahahahah!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ranger620;1861075 said:


> Looks to be drying up on radar


It was dry here all day and then starts raining when its supposed to be done.....


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1861082 said:


> It was dry here all day and then starts raining when its supposed to be done.....


No kidding.... What a bunch of cafe!


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1861078 said:


> The snow everyone thinks we are going to get


Lwnmwr might be getting some.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1861084 said:


> No kidding.... What a bunch of cafe!


Typical weather tools!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1861085 said:


> Lwnmwr might be getting some.


I really doubt it. Oh wait, you're talking snow. My mistake.


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1861130 said:


> Anyone know what this is? I know it measures angles but how?


That is a scale for measuring weight, mostly ounce ....


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1861130 said:


> Anyone know what this is? I know it measures angles but how?


Weird, looks like a scale


----------



## Doughboy12

3" in Hinkley


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1861132 said:


> That is a scale for measuring weight, mostly ounce ....


Yea the pot heads in School always stole them from class


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1861132 said:


> That is a scale for measuring weight, mostly ounce ....





qualitycut;1861133 said:


> Weird, looks like a scale


You guys got it...I figured it out when I flipped it ove and saw the markings for oz.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1861127 said:


> Unbelievable isn't it? Hopefully there is something that can be done to stop this crap.


Absolutely unbelievable...


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1861135 said:


> Yea the pot heads in School always stole them from class


Yes we did.......lol


----------



## Doughboy12

80 gram flashlight...3 1/2 oz


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1861140 said:


> 80 gram flashlight...3 1/2 oz


Are those little stairs for your KittyCat?

/\__/\
<='.'=>
~(")_(") (Kitty)


----------



## Doughboy12

Built in roach clip...nice.
Guess I gave myself away by NOT knowing what it was...


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1861142 said:


> Are those little stairs for your KittyCat?
> 
> /\__/\
> <='.'=>
> ~(")_(") (Kitty)


No, the wife's Yorkie.
No cats allowed!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Boy... the Pres and Gov must be feeling the majority shift and getting defensive... They both pretty much said the same thing... if we can't work together there might be gridlock...


----------



## Ranger620

seeing a few flakes at my house in corcoran


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1861145 said:


> Boy... the Pres and Gov must be feeling the majority shift and getting defensive... They both pretty much said the same thing... if we can't work together there might be gridlock...


I want Gridlock! I hope nothing happens for the next 26 months.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1861146 said:


> seeing a few flakes at my house in corcoran


Same here...


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1861148 said:


> I want Gridlock! I hope nothing happens for the next 26 months.


+1 this...


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1861148 said:


> I want Gridlock! I hope nothing happens for the next 26 months.


Amen brother


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1861149 said:


> Same here...


Couple 13, 14 here too...


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;1861055 said:


> Didn't buy it just renting it for a day or two. Apparently someone else is already paying for it for the winter season but haven't picked it up yet. After a minute of silence on the phone the guy said they could let me take it but it better be back by Friday or else. I'll be screening a couple thousands tons of aggregate tomorrow. Should be a nice relaxing day in the loader.


I think I know about where your shop is now. A friend used to plow some large buildings pretty close. We do one as well.



SSS Inc.;1861148 said:


> I want Gridlock! I hope nothing happens for the next 26 months.


This would be bad for the republican party. It would be spun as Obama tried but with Republican control in congress they held everything up. There are 21 republican seats and 10 dem. seats to vote on in 2014. It could flip again if they don't make progress now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Whew!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1861162 said:


> Whew!!!!!!!!!!


Smelling your butt again.

St croix falls has a light coating on cold stuff above the ground, like the grille. Grounds still wet.


----------



## BossPlow614

Woke up to check things out & so far so good.  back to sleep for an hour before a long day ahead.


----------



## skorum03

BossPlow614;1861165 said:


> Woke up to check things out & so far so good.  back to sleep for an hour before a long day ahead.


Me too. Just wet out there. It rained all day yesterday. Real light rain but it lasted the whole day


----------



## PremierL&L

Heading out in a half hour 3 days of clean ups left, leaves, grass, no snow - Let's GO!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1861162 said:


> Whew!!!!!!!!!!


You know your disappointed


----------



## SnowGuy73

34° windy clouds.


----------



## SnowGuy73

PremierL&L;1861173 said:


> Heading out in a half hour 3 days of clean ups left, leaves, grass, no snow - Let's GO!!!


Love it!.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1861174 said:


> You know your disappointed


Kinda, wanna shut my guys down, give them a break.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Down to 40% for Monday.


----------



## justinsp

Looking for help with some shoveling at 2 locations - A 3 building/11 units per building townhome complex north Minneapolis on 94 and broadway and then a church about 3 miles north on 94 and 52nd ave.
Townhomes - 3-5 man hours entrys/sidewalks/along garage doors
church - 1 man hour

If anyone is looking for extra work to fill a sidewalk crew route let me know.


----------



## SnowGuy73

No dew......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Frost.........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sss, here you go. Very close to the 1980's map you posted the other night.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1861179 said:


> Kinda, wanna shut my guys down, give them a break.


I hear you there. I almost want a blizzard so I don't have to deal with this project anymore


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1861192 said:


> I hear you there. I almost want a blizzard so I don't have to deal with this project anymore


Yeah, you guys are having a rough go over there. Quality and I had it as bad on ours, just on a much much smaller scale.

FWIW, Accuweather is down from 2-4" for Sunday night to Monday, to a coating to an inch for me now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Day four.....


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1861025 said:


> Wouldn't that be something, wake up to 6 inches of snow.


Would love it.

But it didn't happen.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

looks like the wind is blowing to the east southeast. For all of you who play the wind on clean upsl. Like me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1861205 said:


> Would love it.
> 
> But it didn't happen.


Monday won't either.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1861146 said:


> seeing a few flakes at my house in corcoran


Where you at roughly in corcoran?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1861207 said:


> Monday won't either.


Say it ain't so.

Bring on the snow


----------



## TKLAWN

MNPLOWCO;1861206 said:


> looks like the wind is blowing to the east southeast. For all of you who play the wind on clean upsl. Like me.


Right down the street


----------



## Doughboy12

32.1 ice on the deck. 
Feels like 25


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1861211 said:


> Say it ain't so.
> 
> Bring on the snow


It lakes to freeze first.


----------



## andersman02

Like many, we still have about 4 days of cleanups....

Cant imagine any snow would stick unless we get 10" though!, atleast hopenot, plows and salter are still stored, still havent picked up any salt either


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1861187 said:


> Frost.........


Frost on the road here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Could we be so lucky?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Shakopee has all the front plows on.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1861214 said:


> It lakes to freeze first.


The holding pond behind my house is frozen.


----------



## CityGuy

Road temp avg is 41


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1861223 said:


> The holding pond behind my house is frozen.


I like to hear these things.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1861224 said:


> Road temp avg is 41


Were coming were coming!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1861226 said:


> Were coming were coming!


To see me?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1861236 said:


> To see me?


I think he means the temp coming down


----------



## Ranger620

Hamelfire;1861208 said:


> Where you at roughly in corcoran?


Couple miles past moma G's mile off 30


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1861222 said:


> Shakopee has all the front plows on.


Dry run day?


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1861246 said:


> Couple miles past moma G's mile off 30


Ah gotcha. Was thinking you may have been in my former fire district, but tha y would be rogers area.


----------



## Ranger620

Hamelfire;1861249 said:


> Ah gotcha. Was thinking you may have been in my former fire district, but tha y would be rogers area.


I dont know who my fire dist. is. Im buffalo school dist. hope its not them as rogers is only 5-6 miles away hamel maybe or loretto


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1861257 said:


> I dont know who my fire dist. is. Im buffalo school dist. hope its not them as rogers is only 5-6 miles away hamel maybe or loretto


If your north of Miester(sp) Road and east of Trail Haven then you would be rogers. If west of Trail Haven then you would be Hanover FD.

Our old area is now Loretto FD.


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1861260 said:


> If your north of Miester(sp) Road and east of Trail Haven then you would be rogers. If west of Trail Haven then you would be Hanover FD.
> 
> Our old area is now Loretto FD.


Here is an old photo.


----------



## cbservicesllc

justinsp;1861183 said:


> Looking for help with some shoveling at 2 locations - A 3 building/11 units per building townhome complex north Minneapolis on 94 and broadway and then a church about 3 miles north on 94 and 52nd ave.
> Townhomes - 3-5 man hours entrys/sidewalks/along garage doors
> church - 1 man hour
> 
> If anyone is looking for extra work to fill a sidewalk crew route let me know.


Was that you I saw yesterday in MG?


----------



## CityGuy

So I just caught 9's weather in the lunchroom. Marler said some parts of the viewing area will have to "move around" some snow on monday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1861272 said:


> So I just caught 9's weather in the lunchroom. Marler said some parts of the viewing area will have to "move around" some snow on monday.


He said shovels needed earlier.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Calling it a day


----------



## Bill1090

Since we don't have a weather thread for my area I figure I'd add a sconnie to the Minnesota thread.


----------



## Ranger620

Hamelfire;1861260 said:


> If your north of Miester(sp) Road and east of Trail Haven then you would be rogers. If west of Trail Haven then you would be Hanover FD.
> 
> Our old area is now Loretto FD.


East of trail haven off oakdale


----------



## Bill1090

Looks like menards has snow stakes for .98c


----------



## Bill1090

Balmy 37 out


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1861285 said:


> Since we don't have a weather thread for my area I figure I'd add a sconnie to the Minnesota thread.


Welcome!.......


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

If anyone is interested I have an 8.2 steel Boss V for sale, PM me for more details.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Local gas station owner told me diesel is going up .35/gallon.

Gas is going to continue to drop.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1861298 said:


> Local gas station owner told me diesel is going up .35/gallon.
> 
> Gas is going to continue to drop.


Awesome. Wish I had more gas trucks


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1861298 said:


> Local gas station owner told me diesel is going up .35/gallon.
> 
> Gas is going to continue to drop.


It's the station we buy from everyday. Said HIS cost on the load he ordered was $3.92 / gallon


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1861298 said:


> Local gas station owner told me diesel is going up .35/gallon.
> 
> Gas is going to continue to drop.


WTF... I need to buy a gas...


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;1861285 said:


> Since we don't have a weather thread for my area I figure I'd add a sconnie to the Minnesota thread.


Welcome...but yes you do here.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1861298 said:


> Local gas station owner told me diesel is going up .35/gallon.
> 
> Gas is going to continue to drop.


Of course...I have a lot of traveling to do this weekend.
Must think the deer hunters all drive diesels...:yow!:


----------



## Doughboy12

Had the "pest control" guy stop at the house yesterday...
2 of the three holes were obvious. The third one would have never been on my radar.
Made the bill a little easier to swallow. 
Also learned where all the dog food was going...gross.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1861298 said:


> Local gas station owner told me diesel is going up .35/gallon.
> 
> Gas is going to continue to drop.


Oh, must be a new mix of winter additives...again.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1861327 said:


> Oh, must be a new mix of winter additives...again.


He said it isn't even the blended yet.


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;1861320 said:


> Welcome...but yes you do here.


I stand corrected.


----------



## Camden

Bill1090;1861285 said:


> Since we don't have a weather thread for my area I figure I'd add a sconnie to the Minnesota thread.


Glad to have you here....provided that you're not a Packer fan


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;1861330 said:


> I stand corrected.


Not that there is any action in there...


----------



## SnowGuy73

To hell with this wind!


----------



## skorum03

Bill1090;1861285 said:


> Since we don't have a weather thread for my area I figure I'd add a sconnie to the Minnesota thread.


Theres already a couple here


----------



## Bill1090

Camden;1861336 said:


> Glad to have you here....provided that you're not a Packer fan


I tried to like the Vikings. It just got too painful to watch. Maybe if I ever move across the river I'll try again.

Wild fan though.


----------



## Camden

Bill1090;1861344 said:


> I tried to like the Vikings. It just got too painful to watch. Maybe if I ever move across the river I'll try again.
> 
> *Wild fan though*.


That works!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1861341 said:


> To hell with this wind!


I wish that was my only problem today. I think my 2 well now 1 guy worked for lwnmr at one time


----------



## qualitycut

Boss plow , snow plows plus in Buffalo has that part


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1861305 said:


> It's the station we buy from everyday. Said HIS cost on the load he ordered was $3.92 / gallon


Holy balls I paid $3.62 this morning.


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;1861345 said:


> That works!


That is all that matters!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1861355 said:


> I wish that was my only problem today. I think my 2 well now 1 guy worked for lwnmr at one time


This is why solo is so nice!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Clouding up here.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1861367 said:


> This is why solo is so nice!


Agree!!....


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1861357 said:


> Boss plow , snow plows plus in Buffalo has that part


Those guys are the best


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;1861357 said:


> Boss plow , snow plows plus in Buffalo has that part


Why didn't you have esi ship it to you last week?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Tried to warn you guys, hopefully you filled up. Enjoy the extra $10 for a fill.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1861377 said:


> Why didn't you have esi ship it to you last week?


ESI is next daying me headlight adapters no one around here had, or knew when they would have.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1861379 said:


>


Ouch. Time to trade something in. If I wasnt hell bent on not having payments again I think I would trade all the diesels in


----------



## Doughboy12

This is a game "they" are playing to keep the diesel cars out of the USA...don't know who they are though.
!!!Post 150!!!


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;1861387 said:


> !!!Post 150!!!


Slow down, it's not a race.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1861367 said:


> This is why solo is so nice!


Doesn't really work for my situation


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1861397 said:


> Doesn't really work for my situation


Does for mine!!!!


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1861357 said:


> Boss plow , snow plows plus in Buffalo has that part


Nice. Is it just an adapter that changes out the end of the truck side wiring?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

What is this world coming to?

http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/6114122?ncid=fcbklnkushpmg00000063


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1861406 said:


> What is this world coming to?
> 
> http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/6114122?ncid=fcbklnkushpmg00000063


The End...


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;1861406 said:


> What is this world coming to?
> 
> http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/6114122?ncid=fcbklnkushpmg00000063


Obama wins a Nobel Peace Prize but not this guy.

He's a WWII vet, those cops should be thanking him instead of arresting him.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Newest GFS flat lined!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1861415 said:


> Newest GFS flat lined!


JDee hasn't posted today either. Another "good" sign?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dahl says measurable snow Monday into Tuesday now???


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1861423 said:


> Dahl says measurable snow Monday into Tuesday now???


He also makes it sound like he isn't really sure because the computer models are "struggling with this one"


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;1861413 said:


> Obama wins a Nobel Peace Prize but not this guy.
> 
> He's a WWII vet, those cops should be thanking him instead of arresting him.


Not their fault... He is breaking the ordnance plain and simple.

If he wants to continue he needs to comply with the almighty rules makers...they know better anyway. Another case of NIMBY.


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;1861432 said:


> Not their fault... He is breaking the ordnance plain and simple.
> 
> If he wants to continue he needs to comply with the almighty rules makers...they know better anyway. Another case of NIMBY.


The police chief is gutless. He should tell the city council he isn't going to enforce a ridiculous ordinance like that.

And yeah, I totally agree that most of the people there are probably like "It's great was he's doing but can he just do it over there ----->". A-holes.


----------



## skorum03

skorum03;1861430 said:


> He also makes it sound like he isn't really sure because the computer models are "struggling with this one"


I just really hope nothing happens cause I'm gone for the weekend in Milwaukee at a wedding and need some time for next week to finish some things up


----------



## skorum03

skorum03;1861461 said:


> I just really hope nothing happens cause I'm gone for the weekend in Milwaukee at a wedding and need some time for next week to finish some things up


Including put all the summer stuff away and buy some stuff for the winter


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS is lower yet now Monday. 20% Sunday night, 30% Monday for my house.


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;1861377 said:


> Why didn't you have esi ship it to you last week?


Cause im a procrastinater


----------



## qualitycut

Dj did lights and everything work once you put that on. I drilled hole in the truck side so pins could go in because i read it would still work but nothing did


----------



## andersman02

Something happened at xerxes and N of 62, but load of cops and CSI. Thought they were CVI at first and bout crap my pants


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1861468 said:


> NWS is lower yet now Monday. 20% Sunday night, 30% Monday for my house.


High of 33 and a 50% chance of snow here


----------



## ryde307

After today we have 5 days of clean ups left. And probably the same for getting snow stuff ready. If it snowed we could get it done, it just would go about as well as a monkey cafeing a coconut.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1861482 said:


> High of 33 and a 50% chance of snow here


33 with 40%, all my temps for the week went up also.


----------



## qualitycut

Well i may have time to do last months invoices finally


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1861485 said:


> 33 with 40%, all my temps for the week went up also.


20/40 Sunday night / Monday and same on temps, all in the low 30's now.

Trending better.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1861487 said:


> Well i may have time to do last months invoices finally


Be happy you aren't back @ 808.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I'm at 50% snow with a high of 32 per NWS Monday


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1861406 said:


> What is this world coming to?
> 
> http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/6114122?ncid=fcbklnkushpmg00000063


I saw this on tv the other night. Sad.


----------



## CityGuy

skorum03;1861430 said:


> He also makes it sound like he isn't really sure because the computer models are "struggling with this one"


I thought I saw or heard they were all in sync as of this morning at least.


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1861438 said:


> The police chief is gutless. He should tell the city council he isn't going to enforce a ridiculous ordinance like that.
> 
> And yeah, I totally agree that most of the people there are probably like "It's great was he's doing but can he just do it over there ----->". A-holes.


Any attorney or civil liberties possibly is going to have a field day with this one.

Not to mention I smell council recalls coming.


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1861430 said:


> He also makes it sound like he isn't really sure because the computer models are "struggling with this one"


Typical.......


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1861498 said:


> Typical.......


Wouldn't want to be wrong.


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;1861484 said:


> After today we have 5 days of clean ups left. And probably the same for getting snow stuff ready. If it snowed we could get it done, it just would go about as well as a monkey cafeing a coconut.


Bout the same... Probably just a little less for snow prep though


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1861488 said:


> 20/40 Sunday night / Monday and same on temps, all in the low 30's now.
> 
> Trending better.


Same here... LET'S GO!


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1861487 said:


> Well i may have time to do last months invoices finally


You got all this extra time I got work for you to do!!


----------



## qualitycut

My buddy said hes done with clean ups tomorrow cause mowers don't work in the cold lol


----------



## Ranger620

Wild start at 6:30. I am heading to a bar for a  and dinner.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1861512 said:


> My buddy said hes done with clean ups tomorrow cause mowers don't work in the cold lol


Doh K...........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Awesome looking moon!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1861500 said:


> Wouldn't want to be wrong.


Right on!.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Done..........


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1861516 said:


> Wild start at 6:30. I am heading to a bar for a  and dinner.


We are heading to Maynard's for dinner and the game


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1861541 said:


> Awesome looking moon!


Pull your pants up!


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1861547 said:


> We are heading to Maynard's for dinner and the game


Well if i would have known that i would have invited myself. Wifes out of town. Meeting a buddy up at willy mccoys in albertville


----------



## Green Grass

Diesel 3.85 here now


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1861556 said:


> Pull your pants up!


You need to stop peeking at snow


----------



## qualitycut

Of course accuweather would have snow 4 of the 6 days im going to be gone.


----------



## qualitycut

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/cto/4727079354.html

Hahaha


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Holy CAFE!!! Don't look at the meteogram now!!!


















Hamel, SSS, Camden.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1861556 said:


> Pull your pants up!


I don't get it.....


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1861565 said:


> Holy CAFE!!! Don't look at the meteogram now!!!
> 
> Hamel, SSS, Camden.


Link.............................


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1861567 said:


> I don't get it.....


Your butt is showing.


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1861569 said:


> Link.............................


Never mind found it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1861569 said:


> Link.............................


http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckar...10&compaction=on&mean_mt=on&max_mt=on&mean=on


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1861578 said:


> Never mind found it.


How the hell do you read this thing?

What does .30 of snow =?


----------



## Greenery

Hamelfire;1861581 said:


> How the hell do you read this thing?
> 
> What does .30 of snow =?


A little less than a 1/3" and a little more than a 1/4".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1861581 said:


> How the hell do you read this thing?
> 
> What does .30 of snow =?


Exactly that. 1/3" of snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Also remember. when Dahl talks about "measurable snow", a trace is "measurable snow".

He said last year we got our first measurable snow November 5th, which we did because we had to shut down a large townhome in Forest Lake. Then two days later we were back doing the cleanup and did cleanups the whole month of November last year.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1861586 said:


> A little less than a 1/3" and a little more than a 1/4".


:laughing:

Frigging public works people.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

GFS has it all in IA, NAM is shaping up that way.

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/d..._sfc_prcp&loop=selected&hours=hr084hr096hr108


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

F YA!! C'mon POLAR VORTEX!!! Push that snow SOUTH!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1861587 said:


> Exactly that. 1/3" of snow.


You know at first glance you thought it was 22". 

I really don't want the snow quite yet. A couple weeks to get everything put away and prepared for winter would be nice. One thing for sure is that the temps will be cool next week. I wonder if they will stay that way of if it temporary.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1861579 said:


> http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckar...10&compaction=on&mean_mt=on&max_mt=on&mean=on


Yeah, not looking forward to the dew point dropping like that but what can ya do?


----------



## Greenery

SSS Inc.;1861601 said:


> You know at first glance you thought it was 22".
> 
> I really don't want the snow quite yet. A couple weeks to get everything put away and prepared for winter would be nice. One thing for sure is that the temps will be cool next week. I wonder if they will stay that way of if it temporary.


Oh boy, here we go. Our top cheerleader doesn't want snow yet?

What's this world coming to?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1861596 said:


> GFS has it all in IA, NAM is shaping up that way.
> 
> http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/d..._sfc_prcp&loop=selected&hours=hr084hr096hr108


That's the scary thing. I think most folks just assume the storm just went away, but it moved south. I'll wait for John Dee to update tomorrow and do expect the opposite. He always gets screwed on the Monday storms since he doesn't update over the weekend.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1861599 said:


> F YA!! C'mon POLAR VORTEX!!! Push that snow SOUTH!!!


Noooooooooooo


----------



## Camden

Greenery;1861603 said:


> Oh boy, here we go.. Our top cheer leader doesn't want snow yet??
> 
> What's this world coming to?


I thought I was the top cheerleader? This sucks! What do I have to do to be #1?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1861571 said:


> Your butt is showing.


No its not.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Greenery;1861603 said:


> Oh boy, here we go.. Our top cheer leader doesn't want snow yet??
> 
> What's this world coming to?


I am not quite ready for snow yet but trust me in two weeks I will post the heck out of any mention of snow on the models. I really need at least a week for my mental health then I'm all in.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1861612 said:


> I thought I was the top cheerleader? This sucks! What do I have to do to be #1?


New cheer team captain!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1861612 said:


> I thought I was the top cheerleader? This sucks! What do I have to do to be #1?


I don't want to say. At first I think he called me the CHEAP leader before his edit. payup


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1861614 said:


> I am not quite ready for snow yet but trust me in two weeks I will post the heck out of any mention of snow on the models. I really need at least a week for my mental health then I'm all in.


Me too, after Monday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1861601 said:


> You know at first glance you thought it was 22".
> 
> I really don't want the snow quite yet. A couple weeks to get everything put away and prepared for winter would be nice. One thing for sure is that the temps will be cool next week. I wonder if they will stay that way of if it temporary.


I know, I know.... BUT.... Accuweather shows 30's through December.

It would be nice to keep it in the 20's and 30's for highs.

Winter wouldn't be so miserable.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1861609 said:


> Noooooooooooo


You said you were done with cleanups???

Just had one construction job left.

I suppose if you get snow and I don't, I can come plow for you


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1861604 said:


> That's the scary thing. I think most folks just assume the storm just went away, but it moved south. I'll wait for John Dee to update tomorrow and do expect the opposite. He always gets screwed on the Monday storms since he doesn't update over the weekend.


That is true, although I posted earlier, he must see the same thing, since he didn't post anything today.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1861619 said:


> Me too, after Monday.


Find a job yet


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1861614 said:


> I am not quite ready for snow yet but trust me in two weeks I will post the heck out of any mention of snow on the models. I really need at least a week for my mental health then I'm all in.


This job we're on, started as a $2,000 remove vines from the side of brick walls and tear out daylilies is now over $17,000 and still going. I finally told the project manager on site that we are done at his job until next Tuesday, then he has us until I can no longer dig into the dirt with a jackhammer.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1861541 said:


> Awesome looking moon!


Saw that earlier, huge


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1861563 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/cto/4727079354.html
> 
> Hahaha


Hahaha... "firm"... right...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1861565 said:


> Holy CAFE!!! Don't look at the meteogram now!!!
> 
> Hamel, SSS, Camden.


Ya donkey...


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1861601 said:


> You know at first glance you thought it was 22".
> 
> I really don't want the snow quite yet. A couple weeks to get everything put away and prepared for winter would be nice. One thing for sure is that the temps will be cool next week. I wonder if they will stay that way of if it temporary.


Glad you're on board! I'd like to get everything situated...


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1861604 said:


> That's the scary thing. I think most folks just assume the storm just went away, but it moved south. I'll wait for John Dee to update tomorrow and do expect the opposite. He always gets screwed on the Monday storms since he doesn't update over the weekend.


That is the scary thing... I have my guard up...


----------



## CityGuy

Damn it to hell. I think i just melted the guts of the gate valve in the water line. I am a little rusty on my soldering.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1861563 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/cto/4727079354.html
> 
> Hahaha


Didn't he tell you he had an offer of $18k?


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;1861612 said:


> I thought I was the top cheerleader? This sucks! What do I have to do to be #1?


As in any office job its not what its who


----------



## Greenery

SSS Inc.;1861618 said:


> I don't want to say. At first I think he called me the CHEAP leader before his edit. payup


This auto correct is driving me nuts.
I think I had to edit that post 4 times.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1861625 said:


> Find a job yet


Negative...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1861629 said:


> Saw that earlier, huge


Ya it is...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1861642 said:


> Damn it to hell. I think i just melted the guts of the gate valve in the water line. I am a little rusty on my soldering.


This is why I hire professionals!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1861653 said:


> Ya it is...


Do you have a class a? How far ya want to drive?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1861659 said:


> do you have a class a? How far ya want to drive?


b............


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1861655 said:


> This is why I hire professionals!


I use to do it all the time when I did irrigation 12 years ago. Little rusty.


----------



## CityGuy

Jesus 17 minute penalty.


----------



## CityGuy

snowguy73;1861662 said:


> b............


c..................


----------



## Bill1090

Well this seems interesting. http://www.crh.noaa.gov/news/display_cmsstory.php?wfo=arx&storyid=105104&source=0


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1861664 said:


> I use to do it all the time when I did irrigation 12 years ago. Little rusty.


I think you've lost your touch.


----------



## CityGuy

Backstrom sucks. What a siv


----------



## Green Grass

hamelfire;1861670 said:


> c..................


d.............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1861671 said:


> Well this seems interesting. http://www.crh.noaa.gov/news/display_cmsstory.php?wfo=arx&storyid=105104&source=0


That's why most of us in the cities are excited.

We can still work in the cold, but the snow creates issues with the leaves on the ground.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1861659 said:


> Do you have a class a? How far ya want to drive?


Quality has a route for ya!!

You should have plenty of time to ice fish.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1861701 said:


> Quality has a route for ya!!
> 
> You should have plenty of time to ice fish.


Buddy is looking for dump truck drivers


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1861703 said:


> Buddy is looking for dump truck drivers


All the time?? Or some part timers? If it's slow this winter, I have my Class A / air brake / Haz mat endorsements.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1861703 said:


> Buddy is looking for dump truck drivers


Does he have a trucking company? Snow guy can drive a dump with a B so he is all set. Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

Quality, I'm watching the new rehab addict and they had a promo where she was pulled into the pool.......with a dress on!. Were you pulling my leg on this?


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1861715 said:


> Quality, I'm watching the new rehab addict and they had a promo where she was pulled into the pool.......with a dress on!. Were you pulling my leg on this?


That's a old one where she got pulled in with a dress


----------



## SSS Inc.

The new weather story looks a little more interesting than the Meteogram.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1861718 said:


> That's a old one where she got pulled in with a dress


I know, but how the heck did I miss her in a swimsuit like Quality mentioned he saw?


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1861720 said:


> I know, but how the heck did I miss her in a swimsuit like Quality mentioned he saw?


I want to see her in a swim suit Thumbs Up


----------



## Doughboy12

Green Grass;1861721 said:


> I want to see her in a swim suit Thumbs Up


I want to see her in her birthday suit.


----------



## CityGuy

Looks good to me.

Bring on the snow.


----------



## Doughboy12

Koivo thinks he's in a pickup game.


----------



## Doughboy12

Vanik needs another 4" on his stick.


----------



## Doughboy12

Almost ready to pull the plug on this one!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1861720 said:


> I know, but how the heck did I miss her in a swimsuit like Quality mentioned he saw?


I never saw it. All I saw was the one in the dress


----------



## qualitycut

How bad is traffic going to be tomorrow coming from by Moa going to shakopee around 730 am then coming back?


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1861734 said:


> How bad is traffic going to be tomorrow coming from by Moa going to shakopee around 730 am then coming back?


Are you taking 77 south to 13?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1861715 said:


> Quality, I'm watching the new rehab addict and they had a promo where she was pulled into the pool.......with a dress on!. Were you pulling my leg on this?


I posted a pic


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1861737 said:


> Are you taking 77 south to 13?


494 to 169, im thinking i might be ok going that way before 8. Should be going against traffic i think


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1861746 said:


> 494 to 169, im thinking i might be ok going that way before 8. Should be going against traffic i think


494 will kill you...but I guess 13 will too.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1861747 said:


> 494 will kill you...but I guess 13 will too.


That early?


----------



## NorthernProServ

Hamelfire;1861724 said:


> Looks good to me.
> 
> Bring on the snow.


Just about to post that as well. Thought Iowa was more in line, not according to that.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1861750 said:


> That early?


Always both directions all times. 
Earlier the better is all I can say. 
Return trip I would for sure go the way I first said.


----------



## Doughboy12

http://www.dot.state.mn.us/tmc/trafficinfo/mobile/cameras/421.html
Current 35w 494


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1861734 said:


> How bad is traffic going to be tomorrow coming from by Moa going to shakopee around 730 am then coming back?


Well since that is my route everyday I can tell you its not too bad. 27 Minutes if you depart MOA at 7:30. At 6:00 it would be 21 minutes. Coming back is always worse on 494 headed east.


----------



## SSS Inc.

In case you were curious this is part of the problem for the forecasters for Monday. The Euro seems to plaster us with a ton of snow.


----------



## snowman55

How café d are you if we get 6"? Been a while since we got an early snow. Got salt? Got plows? Got labor? 

Like to see reliable pull of the " partnership" that soon.


----------



## qualitycut

My buddy has been hauling end dumps of salt for northern. I guess they are off 62 and 35w.


----------



## snowman55

If we get a foot Monday ......... Cafe, bring it, nothing like an early blizzard to get the season going.


----------



## Green Grass

snowman55;1861772 said:


> How café d are you if we get 6"? Been a while since we got an early snow. Got salt? Got plows? Got labor?
> 
> Like to see reliable pull of the " partnership" that soon.


Maybe everyone will get there contracts done. I better get some Ice melt on Saturday I guess and pull the plow out.


----------



## Green Grass

snowman55;1861775 said:


> If we get a foot Monday ......... Cafe, bring it, nothing like an early blizzard to get the season going.


Might as well Thumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1861773 said:


> My buddy has been hauling end dumps of salt for northern. I guess they are off 62 and 35w.


They must be tucked in over by Cemstone and the City of Mpls south yard.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1861771 said:


> In case you were curious this is part of the problem for the forecasters for Monday. The Euro seems to plaster us with a ton of snow.


That'll change.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1861780 said:


> Might as well Thumbs UpThumbs Up


Go big or go home.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1861782 said:


> They must be tucked in over by Cemstone and the City of Mpls south yard.


Around Stonebrookes old location?


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1861786 said:


> Around Stonebrookes old location?


That's what I was thinking. Not many areas over there to pick from.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1861782 said:


> They must be tucked in over by Cemstone and the City of Mpls south yard.


Next year they will be in St. Paul


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1861788 said:


> That's what I was thinking. Not many areas over there to pick from.


Might be by Bachmans...
Looks to be between that and Cemstone.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1861793 said:


> Might be by Bachmans...


All that's been mentioned is by bachmans. Maybe its at bachmans????????

I'll check it out tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1861788 said:


> That's what I was thinking. Not many areas over there to pick from.


Nope, bet its cramped in there.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1861796 said:


> All that's been mentioned is by bachmans. Maybe its at bachmans????????
> 
> I'll check it out tomorrow.


Could be Cub foods....the one that almost blew up...
I used to live right there...;-)


----------



## Doughboy12

Hope he's not dumping at the cemetery.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1861802 said:


> Could be Cub foods....the one that almost blew up...
> I used to live right there...;-)


I watched that as it was happening. Lots of smoke.


----------



## Green Grass

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/cto/4657290024.html

A nice back up.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1861805 said:


> Hope he's not dumping at the cemetery.


Funny, we used to haul snow to the cemetery. They stopped taking snow a few years ago but it was a great spot for us.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1861796 said:


> All that's been mentioned is by bachmans. Maybe its at bachmans????????
> 
> I'll check it out tomorrow.


Empty lot north of stonebrooke where they kept crated plows maybe, I think it had rail In it too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1861807 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/cto/4657290024.html
> 
> A nice back up.


Better jump on that.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1861771 said:


> In case you were curious this is part of the problem for the forecasters for Monday. The Euro seems to plaster us with a ton of snow.


Oh dear...


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1861807 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/cto/4657290024.html
> 
> A nice back up.


Must be a waverly thing


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1861806 said:


> I watched that as it was happening. Lots of smoke.


Neighbors said I sold just in time. The place went to cafe soon after. Seems the construction didn't do them any favors either. I also blame the explosion on that. 
60+ year old houses had fresh cracks in their foundations blocks away from the site. Can't tell me that pipe wasn't put under stress. The heavy equipment was in and out of there non stop.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1861782 said:


> They must be tucked in over by Cemstone and the City of Mpls south yard.


That's what came into my mind


----------



## Doughboy12

Rail stops at Cemstone. Comes in from the south under 35w and 62


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Had to call Novak out again.

Under Chris Mcnichols.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;1861802 said:


> Could be Cub foods....the one that almost blew up...
> I used to live right there...;-)


That was a fun day... I was still fulltime fire


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1861825 said:


> Had to call Novak out again.
> 
> Under Chris Mcnichols reply.


See below for link.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=701530183265342&id=177146689037030


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1861821 said:


> Neighbors said I sold just in time. The place went to cafe soon after. Seems the construction didn't do them any favors either. I also blame the explosion on that.
> 60+ year old houses had fresh cracks in their foundations blocks away from the site. Can't tell me that pipe wasn't put under stress. The heavy equipment was in and out of there non stop.


I heard the construction was brutal on the houses over there. Not to mention the non-stop noise. I was at the gas station when that happened and watched the whole thing unfold. 60th was my route to get to my house. I'm glad you didn't live in the apartments by Cub. Those are just a we bit shady.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1861828 said:


> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=701530183265342&id=177146689037030


He's a fraud. ... Nice call out, let me know if he responds.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1861825 said:


> Had to call Novak out again.
> 
> Under Chris Mcnichols.


Hahahahaha


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1861828 said:


> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=701530183265342&id=177146689037030


Haha good call!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;1861824 said:


> Rail stops at Cemstone. Comes in from the south under 35w and 62


Looks like it extends further North than that... empty lot West of Lejune Steel


----------



## CityGuy

I want one. Screw plows, I want the blower.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1861829 said:


> I heard the construction was brutal on the houses over there. Not to mention the non-stop noise. I was at the gas station when that happened and watched the whole thing unfold. 60th was my route to get to my house. I'm glad you didn't live in the apartments by Cub. Those are just a we bit shady.


Owned a house on the other side of 35w.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1861831 said:


> He's a fraud. ... Nice call out, let me know if he responds.


he won't respond.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1861836 said:


> I want one. Screw plows, I want the blower.


That thing is sweet!!!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;1861834 said:


> Looks like it extends further North than that... empty lot West of Lejune Steel


You are correct. Missed that when I saw it turn to Cemstone.


----------



## Doughboy12

Ummmm... I want to deer hunt with them.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1861834 said:


> Looks like it extends further North than that... empty lot West of Lejune Steel


That location would be VERY convenient for Parkway Lawn service.


----------



## CityGuy

Dahl says 40% of measurable snow monday.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1861844 said:


> That location would be VERY convenient for Parkway Lawn service.


Ha! I had the EXACT same thought looking at Google Maps...


----------



## NorthernProServ

So I should probably get moving on getting salt it sounds like.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1861852 said:


> So I should probably get moving on getting salt it sounds like.


If you dont have any ordered you may be cafed


----------



## qualitycut

Ha some richard just told that Jeremy guy


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1861852 said:


> So I should probably get moving on getting salt it sounds like.


One model puts it here... several put it South... I'm not freaking out that NSI won't have my order available till Monday... Yet....


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1861856 said:


> If you don't have any ordered you may be cafed


Exactly my problem. :waving:


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1861857 said:


> Ha some richard just told that Jeremy guy


What a Richard!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1861857 said:


> Ha some richard just told that Jeremy guy


:laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1861831 said:


> He's a fraud. ... Nice call out, let me know if he responds.


He "liked" the response by this Andy dude.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh oh. The Nam popped up for Monday on the meteogram.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1861857 said:


> Ha some richard just told that Jeremy guy


Haha I rushed over there and everything...


----------



## qualitycut

In all fairness he wasnt predicting anything just stating what a model said.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1861866 said:


> Oh oh. The Nam popped up for Monday on the meteogram.


Huh? .......


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1861865 said:


> He "liked" the response by this Andy dude.


Its like a little Plowsite club over on Novaks page. Isn't that right Andy, Chris, Matt, Jeremy, Mike, Adam, Chris, Chris, Andy B, Andy Bx2, Matt & Dick.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1861869 said:


> In all fairness he wasnt predicting anything just stating what a model said.


Typical... just reading a map... not going out on a ledge or anything...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1861871 said:


> Its like a little Plowsite club over on Novaks page. Isn't that right Andy, Chris, Matt, Jeremy, Mike, Adam, Chris, Chris, Andy B, Andy Bx2, Matt & Dick.


Hahahaha...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1861870 said:


> Huh? .......


Whatcha mean....huh?

Look at the Meteogram, the NAM is up to .15. It was flat before.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm torn. Do I take stakes with me tomorrow and start putting them in at places as we do cleanups? Or do I push the guys to get cleanups done, then put stakes in myself next week?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1861871 said:


> Its like a little Plowsite club over on Novaks page. Isn't that right Andy, Chris, Matt, Jeremy, Mike, Adam, Chris, Chris, Andy B, Andy Bx2, Matt & Dick.


Yep! :laughing:


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1861876 said:


> Whatcha mean....huh?
> 
> Look at the Meteogram, the NAM is up to .15. It was flat before.


Turn your ratio down... I don't have anything at 10:1!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1861884 said:


> Turn your ratio down... I don't have anything at 10:1!


Hold on....lemme check....


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1861877 said:


> I'm torn. Do I take stakes with me tomorrow and start putting them in at places as we do cleanups? Or do I push the guys to get cleanups done, then put stakes in myself next week?


I usually like to haul the guys around for walkthroughs while we stake... seldom happens...


----------



## qualitycut

Is that other andy on here? Figured it was someone on here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1861888 said:


> I usually like to haul the guys around for walkthroughs while we stake... seldom happens...


That's what I tried last year. Didn't work the greatest.

Gotta get my sat image books together.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1861890 said:


> Is that other andy on here? Figured it was someone on here


Drake? With all the ducks in the picks?? Not that I Facebook creep or anything.


----------



## qualitycut

Novak liked all but that Jeremy guys call out haha.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1861892 said:


> Drake? With all the ducks in the picks?? Not that I Facebook creep or anything.


Wow, yea major creep.


----------



## albhb3

Im back... wifes dad had 2 strokes at work today hence a day early but the truck ran great with the 30ft [email protected] 70mph... found out our family friend down there most likely has parkinsons. He can tell some great stories though 4 days of histerical laughter in the blind


----------



## Camden

I'd post on his page too but then you'd all know my name and that wouldn't be good.


----------



## unit28

http://mp1.met.psu.edu/~fxg1/ECMWF0.5_0z/ecmwfloop.html

Good lr heights model
Lifted index and heights are a good det. fctr 
in storm predictions


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;1861902 said:


> I'd post on his page too but then you'd all know my name and that wouldn't be good.


Because nobody knows who you are.


----------



## unit28

http://www.nohrsc.noaa.gov/snow_mod...epth/201411/nsm_depth_2014110605_National.jpg

map of yesterday totals snow

Got your stakes yet?


----------



## SnowGuy73

31° calm clouds.


----------



## SnowGuy73

40% chance of rain after noon.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1861926 said:


> http://www.nohrsc.noaa.gov/snow_mod...epth/201411/nsm_depth_2014110605_National.jpg
> 
> map of yesterday totals snow
> 
> Got your stakes yet?


Soooooo... you're saying we're screwed...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1861902 said:


> I'd post on his page too but then you'd all know my name and that wouldn't be good.


Okay Patrick.


----------



## SnowGuy73

No dew......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Frost ........


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;1861936 said:


> Soooooo... you're saying we're screwed...


Transitions. ......


----------



## cbservicesllc

Forecast Discussion says South... Euro and new GFS say around I90 and NAM says MN/IA border... 6 inch + accumulation expected... I'm nervous


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1861944 said:


> Transitions. ......


Copy that!


----------



## unit28

To the south by the late morning
and afternoon. As the cold front passes through tonight the rain
snow mix will change back over to all snow with generally light
snow accumulations. Some locations of lake and cook counties could
see up to 2 to 4 inches on grassy surfaces.

Today


----------



## unit28

And 
Sx3 should check the weather story


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1861946 said:


> Forecast Discussion says South... Euro and new GFS say around I90 and NAM says MN/IA border... 6 inch + accumulation expected... I'm nervous


Sounds about right.


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1861950 said:


> To the south by the late morning
> and afternoon. As the cold front passes through tonight the rain
> snow mix will change back over to all snow with generally light
> snow accumulations. Some locations of lake and cook counties could
> see up to 2 to 4 inches on grassy surfaces.
> 
> Today


I need a dry, wind free day today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1861951 said:


> And
> Sx3 should check the weather story


Is there a new one?

Mine still shows from 7:20 last night.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1861955 said:


> I need a dry, wind free day today.


Same. The truck loader will be running about 3 hours behind the cleanup crew today.

Gonna suck having the piles sitting there for a bit.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Since our local forecast hasn't put out a new weather story yet....

LaCrosse is showing....










EDIT.... New weather story from MPX says basically the same thing.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Day five......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Wind is already blowing, ass!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1861980 said:


> Wind is already blowing, ass!


Like always in the fall. I remember when I started 7-8 years ago or is it longer? Anyway, I remember doing leaves for weeks with rarely a day of wind. The past 3 seasons its windy every damn day!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1861983 said:


> Like always in the fall. I remember when I started 7-8 years ago or is it longer? Anyway, I remember doing leaves for weeks with rarely a day of wind. The past 3 seasons its windy every damn day!


I hear you....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Just waiting for 07:01 to start my blower.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Cafe it, close enough.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Here we go......


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1861990 said:


> Just waiting for 07:01 to start my blower.


And go!!......


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;1861983 said:


> Like always in the fall. I remember when I started 7-8 years ago or is it longer? Anyway, I remember doing leaves for weeks with rarely a day of wind. The past 3 seasons its windy every damn day!


I agree. There seems to be more wind now than in the past. Wonder why that is?


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1861995 said:


> I agree. There seems to be more wind now than in the past. Wonder why that is?


George bush


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I maybe in the market for a one ton dump. Anyone have one they're looking to sell? Looking for a newer one. Within 10 years of age. Need to get banks OK first. But trying to see what's around


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1861970 said:


> Since our local forecast hasn't put out a new weather story yet....
> 
> LaCrosse is showing....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT.... New weather story from MPX says basically the same thing.





Camden;1861995 said:


> I agree. There seems to be more wind now than in the past. Wonder why that is?


I was on my way to the shop pondering these things... Why is it that it's more windy and the last two years we have heard more emphasis on "the track may shift" even 2-3 days before the event...

Is it a combination of negative public feedback, media hype, weather patterns changing... dare I say it "climate change?" (Sigh... I can't believe I just said that...)


----------



## CityGuy

Average road temp is 38 this morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sleet in Eden prairie.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1862017 said:


> Sleet in Eden prairie.


Same here..


----------



## SSS Inc.

frozen precipitation in Shakopee


----------



## qualitycut

Lady at the gas station asked for chew "do you have a green grizzly" like she was buying for someone else. Mile up the road shes git a dip in lol


----------



## Green Grass

Dry and sun trying to come out here.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1861970 said:


> Since our local forecast hasn't put out a new weather story yet....
> 
> LaCrosse is showing....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT.... New weather story from MPX says basically the same thing.


I'll take it!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polar vortex is back in the news


----------



## ryde307

We are still looking for a person to run a salt truck and a wheel loader. Does anyone know of someone looking for work? Pay would be $18-$22 depending on experience. More for the right person.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1862033 said:


> I'll take it!


Have at it!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1862039 said:


> Polar vortex is back in the news


Bring it!...


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1862040 said:


> We are still looking for a person to run a salt truck and a wheel loader. Does anyone know of someone looking for work? Pay would be $18-$22 depending on experience. More for the right person.


I'd love to, but per our telephone conversation the other day I can't commit to every storm.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1862045 said:


> Bring it!...


Eff the dumb stupid thing


----------



## ryde307

SnowGuy73;1862046 said:


> I'd love to, but per our telephone conversation the other day I can't commit to every storm.


Give me a call when you have a chance today. Probably have something that would work.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1862052 said:


> Eff the dumb stupid thing


Better hope it isn't a harbenger (sp) of things to come. That's how it started for us last year, north metro got snow and it seemed to just keep going that way.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1862054 said:


> Give me a call when you have a chance today. Probably have something that would work.


Will do.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Meteo is trending unfriendly to us lawn guys.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1862064 said:


> Better hope it isn't a harbenger (sp) of things to come. That's how it started for us last year, north metro got snow and it seemed to just keep going that way.


Who cares about snow? Its the damn cold I hate


----------



## SnowGuy73

The house I just left still has irrigation on....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sprinkles and flurries now.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1862075 said:


> The house I just left still has irrigation on....


Saw a few of those the other day. WTF is the point. Snow will be on it soon and the blowout guys charge the hell out of em


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;1862075 said:


> The house I just left still has irrigation on....


Well if they keep it running it should be OK...make one hell of an ice castle...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1862072 said:


> Meteo is trending unfriendly to us lawn guys.


??? I just looked and the latest NAM trended with the last one... 6/10th's of snow and temps just above freezing...


----------



## cbservicesllc

It's the radar I'm worried about...


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1861996 said:


> George bush


Obviously!


----------



## qualitycut

Trailers fixed


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1862089 said:


> Trailers fixed


What did it end up being?


----------



## qualitycut

Raining decent on 494 and 100


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1862090 said:


> What did it end up being?


Where you connect controller to other wire of solinoid had a wire lose


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1861934 said:


> 100% chance of rain after 700.


Fixed it for you


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1862085 said:


> ??? I just looked and the latest NAM trended with the last one... 6/10th's of snow and temps just above freezing...


Didn't say it was a lot, but it isn't flat either.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1862109 said:


> Didn't say it was a lot, but it isn't flat either.


Ahh gotcha... I was concerned maybe I wasn't seeing something correctly...


----------



## CityGuy

15 more minutes of work.
Then run home and change and wait for the wife to pick me up. then on to the Dr.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1862109 said:


> Didn't say it was a lot, but it isn't flat either.


Gfs is back up to 5".


----------



## SnowGuy73

you're drunk wind, go home!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Rekindle at Eden prairies house fire.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1862129 said:


> Rekindle at Eden prairies house fire.


Working fire in the attic.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## ryde307

Anyone else get an email from Brickman? Looks like they have alot of sites they are looking for contractors for.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1862132 said:


> Anyone else get an email from Brickman? Looks like they have alot of sites they are looking for contractors for.


I've gotten two and a phone call in the last three weeks or so.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Wendy's spicy nuggets for lunch.


----------



## ryde307

Just finished the last blowout of the season. I always wonder if it gets cold enough, if I can make snow doing these.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1862136 said:


> Just finished the last blowout of the season. I always wonder if it gets cold enough, if I can make snow doing these.


That'd be kind of cool to see.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1862125 said:


> Gfs is back up to 5".


Well you're just full of good news... Thumbs Up

4 Inches at 10:1 ratio... :salute:


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1862131 said:


>


That's not good. The dreaded john dee Monday storm track shift.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1862153 said:


> That's not good. The dreaded john dee Monday storm track shift.


Were screwed then. Better get the plows on.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1862153 said:


> That's not good. The dreaded john dee Monday storm track shift.


Yep... by the time he updates we'll all be out plowing...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh good......


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1862162 said:


> Oh good......


Right there with you brother...


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1862160 said:


> Yep... by the time he updates we'll all be out plowing...


You got it. Not Hus fault he is usually right on but it never fails with Monday storm. No way they will nail the track this early in the season. Northward shift is what I think will happen.


----------



## CityGuy

40 and drizzle 
Feels like 32


----------



## Polarismalibu

ryde307;1862132 said:


> Anyone else get an email from Brickman? Looks like they have alot of sites they are looking for contractors for.


Yeah I got that too. Looks like they will be hurting if it snows


----------



## cbservicesllc

At least from the meteogram it looks like maybe an inch by 7am... then wrapping up around 6pm... all night to get it all done ?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Until it completely shifts north and hits us at 1 am.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1862182 said:


> At least from the meteogram it looks like maybe an inch by 7am... then wrapping up around 6pm... all night to get it all done ?


That's way to easy for the first one let alone a Monday


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1862183 said:


> Until it completely shifts north and hits us at 1 am.


You shut your mouth...


----------



## cbservicesllc

All the negativity in this town sucks!


----------



## qualitycut

Wind was blowing right way today,right towards the woods. Time for a beer and lunch . Soaked


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1862196 said:


> Wind was blowing right way today,right towards the woods. Time for a beer and lunch . Soaked


Got 4 done, everything is soaked too.

Calling it a day.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1862183 said:


> Until it completely shifts north and hits us at 1 am.


Like every monday storm last winter.


----------



## OC&D

I've listed my spreader if anyone is interested. I'd come down some on the price for one of you guys.

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/tls/4750771156.html


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1862202 said:


> Got 4 done, everything is soaked too.
> 
> Calling it a day.


Did one and took us 4 hours regular city lot with about a zillion leafs


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1862207 said:


> Did one and took us 4 hours regular city lot with about a zillion leafs


Great way to start the morning! 
I hate those!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Novak is acting all confident


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1862212 said:


> Novak is acting all confident


Good. Maybe it'll be a bust


----------



## NorthernProServ

Nws La Crosse










NWS Sioux Falls










Interesting to see how everyone lines up with one another. First one looks very west to east and the other is more NW to SE


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1862212 said:


> Novak is acting all confident


I guess that's our only hope...


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;1862212 said:


> Novak is acting all confident


He just posted this a FB



> Looks like we've achieved model consensus. 4"-8"+ of snow likely over much of so. MN, incl. MSP, on Monday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1862196 said:


> Wind was blowing right way today,right towards the woods. Time for a beer and lunch . Soaked


It was for me, now its cafed!


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1862217 said:


> He just posted this a FB


Bring it!......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Raining again.


----------



## tacovic

Anyone else scrambling to finish fall clean ups? Looks like its gonna be a long weekend. Hopefully we don't get much and have a couple more weeks to work and pick up some more clean ups.


----------



## cbservicesllc

tacovic;1862234 said:


> Anyone else scrambling to finish fall clean ups? Looks like its gonna be a long weekend. Hopefully we don't get much and have a couple more weeks to work and pick up some more clean ups.


Zip a dee do da zip a dee yay... my oh my what a beautiful day...

Seriously though... all of us... same boat... except snowguy maybe...


----------



## BossPlow614

tacovic;1862234 said:


> Anyone else scrambling to finish fall clean ups? Looks like its gonna be a long weekend. Hopefully we don't get much and have a couple more weeks to work and pick up some more clean ups.


This ^. 
We've been battling with the ever changing minds of a picky client (married couple in their early 30s) on a project with 3 different decent retaining walls. After lunch I said cafe it until Monday (whether it's snowing or not), going to blast through all the remaining clean ups tomorrow & Sunday. Heading home to take a nap & get the list of clean ups organized then try to actually relax for the first time all week before working all weekend.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Not sure what I'm Gonna do. Clean tomorrow, stake Sunday? Stake tomorrow, clean Sunday?

NAM says almost 50 Sunday.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Moving North boys!


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1862240 said:


> Not sure what I'm Gonna do. Clean tomorrow, stake Sunday? Stake tomorrow, clean Sunday?
> 
> NAM says almost 50 Sunday.


Staking some tonight on the way home! Get all the commercials done then worry about driveways.


----------



## BossPlow614

NorthernProServ;1862242 said:


> Staking some tonight on the way home! Get all the commercials done then worry about driveways.


Who mentioned that Menards had snow stakes for 89 cents?


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1862246 said:


> Who mentioned that Menards had snow stakes for 89 cents?


Idk about menards I know fleet farm has them for 99 cents


----------



## NorthernProServ

I have a feeling when we wake up tomorrow, there will be a watch posted.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1862248 said:


> I have a feeling when we wake up tomorrow, there will be a watch posted.


Highly anticipating the same


----------



## NorthernProServ

Accu has me 3-6" and Canon Falls at 6-10"


----------



## qualitycut

Im using the cheap irrigation type flags this year takes about 2 seconds to slam them in.


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;1862248 said:


> I have a feeling when we wake up tomorrow, there will be a watch posted.


Before bed tonight!!


----------



## qualitycut

Nws still doesn't have totals for me just 50%


----------



## cbservicesllc

OMG the NAM took a leap...


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1862260 said:


> OMG the NAM took a leap...


Post it!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1862263 said:


> Post it!!!!


http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckar...10&compaction=on&mean_mt=on&max_mt=on&mean=on


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1862263 said:


> Post it!!!!


It's only at 13".

Basically 5" from midinight Sunday night to 6 am Monday, then another 8" from 6 am to 6 pm.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1862266 said:


> It's only at 13".


Screw that!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yeah, no sod repairs next spring with this storm.


----------



## qualitycut

Highest thing i see on it is gfs at 1.8


----------



## qualitycut

Never mind the one i seen was kdsm ?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckar...16&compaction=on&mean_mt=on&max_mt=on&mean=on


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Even at 11:1 we are at 8".


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1862273 said:


> Even at 11:1 we are at 8".


Perfect.........


----------



## Camden

I'm just writing out bills and I'm paying one for having my boiler inspected by the State. Fair enough. 

I also have another invoice pertaining to my boiler and it's a "boiler fee". Just owning a boiler in this state will cost you money.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1862271 said:


> http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckar...16&compaction=on&mean_mt=on&max_mt=on&mean=on


Turn your ratio down!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1862278 said:


> Turn your ratio down!


I did. 11:1 is still 8", and when the NAM cut off on the moisture line, it's still going up.

It will be interesting to see what the 6 pm NWS update says.


----------



## Bill1090

BossPlow614;1862246 said:


> Who mentioned that Menards had snow stakes for 89 cents?


I did for 98 cents


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1862280 said:


> I did. 11:1 is still 8", and when the NAM cut off on the moisture line, it's still going up.
> 
> It will be interesting to see what the 6 pm NWS update says.


It looks like its at the top to me... just barely starting to come back down...

Maybe it will keep going North? 
... yeah... that's it...


----------



## NewOak LawnCare

*New Here*

Hello everyone, I'm new here. Located out of Maple Grove. Did lawn care for the first year, now I'm starting plowing this season. Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

NewOak LawnCare;1862285 said:


> Hello everyone, I'm new here. Located out of Maple Grove. Did lawn care for the first year, now I'm starting plowing this season. Thumbs Up


PM me if you want any work 

And welcome!


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1862287 said:


> PM me if you want any work
> 
> And welcome!


Your giving away work already


----------



## Polarismalibu

NewOak LawnCare;1862285 said:


> Hello everyone, I'm new here. Located out of Maple Grove. Did lawn care for the first year, now I'm starting plowing this season. Thumbs Up


Welcome!! Do only lawn care in the summer?


----------



## NewOak LawnCare

Polarismalibu;1862291 said:


> Welcome!! Do only lawn care in the summer?


Thanks! Yes we do! I'm just a small operation right now running a Exmark 54" and other equipment. 7x14 open trailer with a 3/4 ton. We do basically all lawn care services.


----------



## qualitycut

NewOak LawnCare;1862285 said:


> Hello everyone, I'm new here. Located out of Maple Grove. Did lawn care for the first year, now I'm starting plowing this season. Thumbs Up


Oooo its not to late to change your mind


----------



## NewOak LawnCare

This may sound dumb, but how do you change your profile picture? I want to throw up my company logo.


----------



## NewOak LawnCare

qualitycut;1862293 said:


> Oooo its not to late to change your mind


Should I be wanting to quit already? The fun hasn't even started yet!  I have heard how hard your first year is, that's why I am on forums like this and talk to other snow removal owners.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1862290 said:


> Your giving away work already


Always willing to throw another truck on hourly stuff


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1862293 said:


> Oooo its not to late to change your mind


:laughing::laughing::laughing:
It's going to be a little weird sitting here during a storm watching the snowflakes come down and seeing you guys post about all the BS you're dealing with.

Don't worry though, I'll have a beer for each one of you.


----------



## qualitycut

NewOak LawnCare;1862297 said:


> Should I be wanting to quit already? The fun hasn't even started yet!  I have heard how hard your first year is, that's why I am on forums like this and talk to other snow removal owners.


First years fun! Goes downhill from there.


----------



## tacovic

cbservicesllc;1862238 said:


> Zip a dee do da zip a dee yay... my oh my what a beautiful day...
> 
> Seriously though... all of us... same boat... except snowguy maybe...


Glad I am not the only one. Need to get snow contracts signed by Monday. Hoping everything will go somewhat smooth this weekend and we can wrap it up.

Looks real cold after Monday too. If we get snow it looks like its gonna stick around for a bit.


----------



## tacovic

BossPlow614;1862239 said:


> This ^.
> We've been battling with the ever changing minds of a picky client (married couple in their early 30s) on a project with 3 different decent retaining walls. After lunch I said cafe it until Monday (whether it's snowing or not), going to blast through all the remaining clean ups tomorrow & Sunday. Heading home to take a nap & get the list of clean ups organized then try to actually relax for the first time all week before working all weekend.


Just got my list organized. It will be a tall order but we have no choice but to get it done.

Work lights on the jobsite after 5? Work till 8 that way!


----------



## NewOak LawnCare

CBServices, I sent you a visitor message. Couldn't find out how to PM. Email me at [email protected] and we can talk. First year so I'll probably be able to take on more work.

Is everyone still signing people up? I hope I'm not to late to the show.

One more thing I have a good customer who wants me to plow his 14,000 sqft auto service shop and his other 20,000 sqft auto service shop. These have are not very straight and have lots of parking spots with cars so about a 7 on a scale of 1-10 difficulty. Anyone have some ballpark figures they can throw me since I am new to the game?


----------



## Green Grass

Well did two clean ups and dug the plow and blower out.


----------



## qualitycut

NewOak LawnCare;1862320 said:


> CBServices, I sent you a visitor message. Couldn't find out how to PM. Email me at [email protected] and we can talk. First year so I'll probably be able to take on more work.
> 
> Is everyone still signing people up? I hope I'm not to late to the show.
> 
> One more thing I have a good customer who wants me to plow his 14,000 sqft auto service shop and his other 20,000 sqft auto service shop. These have are not very straight and have lots of parking spots with cars so about a 7 on a scale of 1-10 difficulty. Anyone have some ballpark figures they can throw me since I am new to the game?


Post google earth pictures. Wait till the first snow or even this weekend your phone will be ringing off the hook.


----------



## qualitycut

https://m.facebook.com/KSTPTV/photo...623491951/10152866178251952/?type=1&source=48


----------



## qualitycut

Dahl

We should end up getting enough snow to shovel even here in the Twin Cities, with enough to plow just to our south.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1862324 said:


> https://m.facebook.com/KSTPTV/photo...623491951/10152866178251952/?type=1&source=48


I would LOVE that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1862328 said:


> Dahl
> 
> We should end up getting enough snow to shovel even here in the Twin Cities, with enough to plow just to our south.


I wanna kiss him.

Lost one driver already, just talked to another and he accepted a full time maintenance job, so he can't plow as much now.


----------



## Deershack

If the snow hits as forecasted, I'm not looking forward to going back home. Before I left, I had the yard in good condition with the exception of the two soft maples that had 1/2 to 3/4 of the leaves still on. Got a feeling I will be moving leaves next spring. Not going to worry about it too much since I will be in my deer shack for the next two weeks. Wish me luck.


----------



## NewOak LawnCare

I attached the photo of the two properties, right next to each other. About 34,000 sqft total using taskeasy.com to measure.


----------



## NewOak LawnCare

Here I got it


----------



## Buff89

Anyone have a skid loader trailer for sale or know anyone selling one?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1862333 said:


> I wanna kiss him.
> 
> Lost one driver already, just talked to another and he accepted a full time maintenance job, so he can't plow as much now.


Ha till the famous it shifted north 80 miles happens.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1862221 said:


> Bring it!......


I agree.

Bring it on.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1862345 said:


> I agree.
> 
> Bring it on.


Get out of here.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1862266 said:


> It's only at 13".
> 
> Basically 5" from midinight Sunday night to 6 am Monday, then another 8" from 6 am to 6 pm.


Bring it on.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NewOak LawnCare;1862320 said:


> CBServices, I sent you a visitor message. Couldn't find out how to PM. Email me at [email protected] and we can talk. First year so I'll probably be able to take on more work.
> 
> Is everyone still signing people up? I hope I'm not to late to the show.
> 
> One more thing I have a good customer who wants me to plow his 14,000 sqft auto service shop and his other 20,000 sqft auto service shop. These have are not very straight and have lots of parking spots with cars so about a 7 on a scale of 1-10 difficulty. Anyone have some ballpark figures they can throw me since I am new to the game?


Sent you an email... happy to help


----------



## CityGuy

OC&D;1862311 said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> It's going to be a little weird sitting here during a storm watching the snowflakes come down and seeing you guys post about all the BS you're dealing with.
> 
> Don't worry though, I'll have a beer for each one of you.


You'll be drunk in 10 minutes.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1862346 said:


> Get out of here.


Just wait until I am in traffic swearing at my text to type on the site.

Love snow, hate dumb drivers.


----------



## qualitycut

On a positive note, i got 7 prepay for winter checks today.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1862356 said:


> On a positive note, i got 7 prepay for winter checks today.


So how does that work? What if we get boat loads of snow?


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1862357 said:


> So how does that work? What if we get boat loads of snow?


Then they win. I got 15 plows at 2 inches till I lose.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1862359 said:


> Then they win. I got 15 plows at 2 inches till I lose.


No clause if we got say 70 inches by January? Then you work for free?


----------



## CityGuy

9 was confident the storm would be south of us. He stated average first flakes are November 21 and we should hold of until then. Yet his 7 day graffic says snow on monday?

What a clown.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Talked to my driver that got the maintenance job. He's good until the 17th. That helps.

Then he's got 2 sons that wants some winter work, plus they know 4 others getting laid off.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1862363 said:


> Talked to my driver that got the maintenance job. He's good until the 17th. That helps.
> 
> Then he's got 2 sons that wants some winter work, plus they know 4 others getting laid off.


Send one my way. Im getting close. Need one more guy


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1862361 said:


> No clause if we got say 70 inches by January? Then you work for free?


Nope, and its a little more than 15 but its USUALLY works out over the coarse of a couple years. Like 3 years ago we plowed 2 times the last 2 i didnt get over 15 on my 2 inch ones. I would have to look to vefify but off the top of my head i dont think so.


----------



## qualitycut

Just looked 15 last 13 year before and 11 or 12 year before that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1862366 said:


> Send one my way. Im getting close. Need one more guy


I gotta talk to them tomorrow.


----------



## qualitycut

Just noticed i havent billed a November plow for 2 in accounts since at least 2010


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1862359 said:


> Then they win. I got 15 plows at 2 inches till I lose.


I havent looked but I would think that 15 plows at 2" is becoming more like 20. I used to use the 15 too.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1862371 said:


> Just noticed i havent billed a November plow for 2 in accounts since at least 2010


I never have since I started. One year o billed out some 1" that fell on the 29-30 of November


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1862373 said:


> I havent looked but I would think that 15 plows at 2" is becoming more like 20. I used to use the 15 too.


I was at 13 for a while, got a lot of what the cafe this year when their bill was 80 or more for the season.


----------



## qualitycut

So gertens gets thier salt from north American salt who said they are getting the salt from chile this year. Gertens is paying more for it this year than they sold it for ladt year. 100% increase. Ouch


----------



## CityGuy

Anyone catch 4 or 11 for a forcast? Missed both.


----------



## Ranger620

Hamelfire;1862382 said:


> Anyone catch 4 or 11 for a forcast? Missed both.


11 said main accum. along I-90. Map looked like 694 was the cut off for the 3-6. Also said shouldnt start till late sun early mon morning. Future radar showed 5am ish start. Would be nice, snow all day have all night to clean it up


----------



## SnowGuy73

Done. Cafe this!


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1862254 said:


> Im using the cheap irrigation type flags this year takes about 2 seconds to slam them in.


Thats what we did, we used bright neon green. You can definitely tell what places we plow.....


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1862386 said:


> 11 said main accum. along I-90. Map looked like 694 was the cut off for the 3-6. Also said shouldnt start till late sun early mon morning. Future radar showed 5am ish start. Would be nice, snow all day have all night to clean it up


Great. I go on call monday at 7 am. Phone will be ringing all night if it sticks.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1862357 said:


> So how does that work? What if we get boat loads of snow?


You charge boatloads for prepay... thats how


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1862392 said:


> Thats what we did, we used bright neon green. You can definitely tell what places we plow.....


I know of one. :waving:xysport


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1862373 said:


> I havent looked but I would think that 15 plows at 2" is becoming more like 20. I used to use the 15 too.


Depends on terms I suppose... do you service before the storm... or after the snow is done... etc


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1862386 said:


> 11 said main accum. along I-90. Map looked like 694 was the cut off for the 3-6. Also said shouldnt start till late sun early mon morning. Future radar showed 5am ish start. Would be nice, snow all day have all night to clean it up


Or not accumulate because its day time.


----------



## unit28

Nws will need modification. ...?

POLAR FRONT. WPC AS A WHOLE STAYED VERY CLOSELY TO A
BLEND/COMPROMISE OF THE GFS/ECMWF BOTH DAYS FOR THE HEAVY SNOW
PROBS... OF 4 AND 8 INCH PROBS ON SUN AND 4 AND 8 INCH PROBS ON
MON STRETCHING POTENTIALLY FROM RAP TO FSD TO MSP.


----------



## qualitycut

Cant wait for the rock job i kept putting of saying i wanted to wait till ground freezes emails me all cafed off.


----------



## banonea

Hamelfire;1862357 said:


> So how does that work? What if we get boat loads of snow?


That is the risk you take. I got a couple of them. Nice to help get equipment ready and other needs......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Its snraining here


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1862359 said:


> Then they win. I got 15 plows at 2 inches till I lose.


I figure 5 per month x 6 month =30 plows


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dahl says only 2-3"?

Lame!!


----------



## banonea

Hamelfire;1862395 said:


> I know of one. :waving:xysport


We still have to mark that one out. .......


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1862393 said:


> Great. I go on call monday at 7 am. Phone will be ringing all night if it sticks.


I'm fairly confident sticking won't be a problem if and when it actually snows.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1862409 said:


> Dahl says only 2-3"?
> 
> Lame!!


Perfect! I like that compared to every other forecast!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Buff89;1862341 said:


> Anyone have a skid loader trailer for sale or know anyone selling one?


I might have one for sale. I keep going back and forth on whether to sell it. I'll let you know.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1862412 said:


> I'm fairly confident sticking won't be a problem if and when it actually snows.


Not with my luck lately. Ground temps are warm so unless it comes fast and furious it should melt from the bottom up.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1862400 said:


> Nws will need modification. ...?
> 
> POLAR FRONT. WPC AS A WHOLE STAYED VERY CLOSELY TO A
> BLEND/COMPROMISE OF THE GFS/ECMWF BOTH DAYS FOR THE HEAVY SNOW
> PROBS... OF 4 AND 8 INCH PROBS ON SUN AND 4 AND 8 INCH PROBS ON
> MON STRETCHING POTENTIALLY FROM RAP TO FSD TO MSP.


So... like 8 to 16 is what you're saying... I may cry...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1862416 said:


> Not with my luck lately. Ground temps are warm so unless it comes fast and furious it should melt from the bottom up.


I think it will be coming fast and furious...


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1862417 said:


> So... like 8 to 16 is what you're saying... I may cry...


You know the rule!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1862416 said:


> Not with my luck lately. Ground temps are warm so unless it comes fast and furious it should melt from the bottom up.


Ground temps can drop fast. It appears that there is some consensus that temps will dip below freezing at around dinner time on Sunday. Snow would move in later. It will stick. This won't be a storm where the temps hang around 33-34º where we all wait for the changeover from rain to snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1862400 said:


> Nws will need modification. ...?
> 
> POLAR FRONT. WPC AS A WHOLE STAYED VERY CLOSELY TO A
> BLEND/COMPROMISE OF THE GFS/ECMWF BOTH DAYS FOR THE HEAVY SNOW
> PROBS... OF 4 AND 8 INCH PROBS ON SUN AND 4 AND 8 INCH PROBS ON
> MON STRETCHING POTENTIALLY FROM RAP TO FSD TO MSP.


I figure same with all the locals. We will wake up to a completely different forecast. Just don't want to flip flop extremes every 4 hours.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1862417 said:


> So... like 8 to 16 is what you're saying... I may cry...


I think the 4-8 Sunday would be from Rapid City to Souix Falls, then 4-8 from S.Falls to MSP on Monday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1862426 said:


> Ground temps can drop fast. It appears that there is some consensus that temps will dip below freezing at around dinner time on Sunday. Snow would move in later. It will stick. This won't be a storm where the temps hang around 33-34º where we all wait for the changeover from rain to snow.


This. 1.5-2" will melt. 8?? No way.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1862415 said:


> I might have one for sale. I keep going back and forth on whether to sell it. I'll let you know.


I need one too!! If he dosent want it let me know


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1862430 said:


> I think the 4-8 Sunday would be from Rapid City to Souix Falls, then 4-8 from S.Falls to MSP on Monday.


Ahhh gotcha... that makes me feel marginally better...

Think any of the weather terrorists will drop the bomb tonight at 10?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

https://m.facebook.com/comment/repl...ntifier=869231039777026&gfid=AQC8qQFRML6saqbC


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1862435 said:


> https://m.facebook.com/comment/repl...ntifier=869231039777026&gfid=AQC8qQFRML6saqbC


Link is broken for me


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1862426 said:


> Ground temps can drop fast. It appears that there is some consensus that temps will dip below freezing at around dinner time on Sunday. Snow would move in later. It will stick. This won't be a storm where the temps hang around 33-34º where we all wait for the changeover from rain to snow.


I may need to copy & paste this for future reference on Sunday night.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1862435 said:


> https://m.facebook.com/comment/repl...ntifier=869231039777026&gfid=AQC8qQFRML6saqbC


NWS in their replies to the weather story admitting the models have 8" for the cities.


----------



## NorthernProServ

unit28;1862400 said:


> Nws will need modification. ...?
> 
> POLAR FRONT. WPC AS A WHOLE STAYED VERY CLOSELY TO A
> BLEND/COMPROMISE OF THE GFS/ECMWF BOTH DAYS FOR THE HEAVY SNOW
> PROBS... OF 4 AND 8 INCH PROBS ON SUN AND 4 AND 8 INCH PROBS ON
> MON STRETCHING POTENTIALLY FROM RAP TO FSD TO MSP.


It sure feels like it went from 1-2" to 6+ here fast.

Working tomorrow and Sunday and should be able to finish all of our regular client cleanups. Between late call in's and new phone calls would have about 2 days next needed to get them done...if it don't snow. If we do get a decent amount of snow I think we are going to pull the plug on the remaining and move onto winter mode.

Need 2 weeks or so to winterize, fix everything that needs fixing and put it away for the year.

I did get my hands on some salt today, so I feel a little better.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Damn, forgot to stake 3 of the commercial tonight like I wanted...just walked in the door and I don't feel like going out again! Add it to the list for tomorrow!


----------



## TKLAWN

I will be so cafed if it snows. 20 clean ups left. Plows to pull out. No rental skid. No salt or spreader. One guy who has never plowed before. Cafe this!


----------



## TKLAWN

NorthernProServ;1862448 said:


> Damn, forgot to stake 3 of the commercial tonight like I wanted...just walked in the door and I don't feel like going out again! Add it to the list for tomorrow!


Oh yeah, nothing staked either. So cafed!


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1862439 said:


> I may need to copy & paste this for future reference on Sunday night.


There are about ten things I will be quoting if we actually get anything.


----------



## qualitycut

Cafe cafe cafe!!!! We dont need that much to start.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1862451 said:


> There are about ten things I will be quoting if we actually get anything.


And a few 4 letter words too.


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;1862449 said:


> I will be so cafed if it snows. 20 clean ups left. Plows to pull out. No rental skid. No salt or spreader. One guy who has never plowed before. Cafe this!


Do you work for me?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Reading all you guys panic reminds me of the Halloween storm in '91. Imagine 28" all of a sudden. Forecast started out low and then it just kept coming. I was a little too young to plow but the stories my dad has about how quick the forecast changed is incredible. Wanna talk about unprepared, I think everyone was that year. 

The good news is all you guys will will wrap up all your stuff this weekend so you can relax next week when the storm doesn't materialize.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1862451 said:


> There are about ten things I will be quoting if we actually get anything.


You and Unit saying it was going to happen a week ago?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1862455 said:


> Reading all you guys panic reminds me of the Halloween storm in '91. Imagine 28" all of a sudden. Forecast started out low and then it just kept coming. I was a little too young to plow but the stories my dad has about how quick the forecast changed is incredible. Wanna talk about unprepared, I think everyone was that year.
> 
> The good news is all you guys will will wrap up all your stuff this weekend so you can relax next week when the storm doesn't materialize.


Have a concert and beer to drink tomorrow then a hang over to nurse Sunday


----------



## NorthernProServ

TKLAWN;1862450 said:


> Oh yeah, nothing staked either. So cafed!


Yeah Cafe Me! If we get anything over 6", we will all be hurting!

Also forgot that I would like to run throw about 10 or so res. for a final cut.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1862455 said:


> The good news is all you guys will will wrap up all your stuff this weekend so you can relax next week when the storm doesn't materialize.


I would be so happy...


----------



## SSS Inc.

If this makes anyone feel better there are several loaders sitting at Case in Shakopee that won't go out until the 15th including the 721 I had yesterday( Thanks to MnDot not getting it yet). They said they switched winter rentals to Nov 15th - April 15th instead of the first of the month. Whoops.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm hoping for a nice 8".


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1862455 said:


> The good news is all you guys will wrap up all your stuff this weekend so you can panic next week when the storm completely explodes over us.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Noaa already talking about another storm coming in NEXT Saturday, high of only 25 it looks like!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1862461 said:


> If this makes anyone feel better there are several loaders sitting at Case in Shakopee that won't go out until the 15th including the 721 I had yesterday( Thanks to MnDot not getting it yet). They said they switched winter rentals to Nov 15th - April 15th instead of the first of the month. Whoops.


Oops... I know of at least one mall here that Interstate has and there is zero equipment on site as of this evening...


----------



## NorthernProServ

NorthernProServ;1862467 said:


> Noaa already talking about another storm coming in NEXT Saturday, high of only 25 it looks like!


Accu showing 3.4" for that day too already.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1862467 said:


> Noaa already talking about another storm coming in NEXT Saturday, high of only 25 it looks like!


Nice.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1862468 said:


> Oops... I know of at least one mall here that Interstate has and there is zero equipment on site as of this evening...


I noticed a lot of properties that don't have equipment yet.


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;1862456 said:


> You and Unit saying it was going to happen a week ago?


Me posting a reference to it being N of 94 last week

And how we know that will change?


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1862468 said:


> Oops... I know of at least one mall here that Interstate has and there is zero equipment on site as of this evening...


I think a lot will be moving in the next 48 hours.


----------



## NorthernProServ

unit28;1862474 said:


> Me posting a reference to it being N of 94 last week
> 
> And how we know that will change?


Sounds about right, first N. of 94...Then S. of 90..where does that leave? Right on top of MSP!


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1862455 said:


> Reading all you guys panic reminds me of the Halloween storm in '91. Imagine 28" all of a sudden. Forecast started out low and then it just kept coming. I was a little too young to plow but the stories my dad has about how quick the forecast changed is incredible. Wanna talk about unprepared, I think everyone was that year.
> 
> The good news is all you guys will will wrap up all your stuff this weekend so you can relax next week when the storm doesn't materialize.


No panic here, just dont want 8" for the first storm, but, o well.......let her rip tater chip.


----------



## Ranger620

Gophers are winning over notre dame 1-0. Thought some good news would help ease the pain


----------



## TKLAWN

cbservicesllc;1862454 said:


> Do you work for me?


I wish!


SnowGuy73;1862462 said:


> I'm hoping for a nice 8".


Doh Kay!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1862482 said:


> Gophers are winning over notre dame 1-0. Thought some good news would help ease the pain


Wolves are tied up! I told myself I'm going to watch the wolves until the young kids start giving up. I should probably turn on hockey though.

I forgot about Goldrush.


----------



## Ranger620

New gold rush starts in 2 minutes


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS has me at 2-4" Monday now.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1862487 said:


> Wolves are tied up! I told myself I'm going to watch the wolves until the young kids start giving up. I should probably turn on hockey though.


2-0 Maybe under review


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1862489 said:


> NWS has me at 2-4" Monday now.


1-3 here now... mainly before noon


----------



## TKLAWN

Pat Hammered and the doctor have a video up. 

Gay as a two peckered billy goat.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1862494 said:


> Pat Hammered and the doctor have a video up.
> 
> Gay as a two peckered billy goat.


Is that the one from last night or new?


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1862493 said:


> 1-3 here now... mainly before noon


That'll change.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1862494 said:


> Pat Hammered and the doctor have a video up.
> 
> Gay as a two peckered billy goat.


The doctor should just sit on MN forecaster's lap for those videos.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1862472 said:


> I noticed a lot of properties that don't have equipment yet.


I bet they don't have contractors or sub contractors


----------



## Polarismalibu

TKLAWN;1862449 said:


> I will be so cafed if it snows. 20 clean ups left. Plows to pull out. No rental skid. No salt or spreader. One guy who has never plowed before. Cafe this!


I'm way cafed. Quality and Lwnmwr saw what we are working and and know how cafed we will be. Plus I don't have my kage yet, no spreader, no salt, one skid only has a dirt bucket, only one plow is out. Need new blowers and I have two new guys that have never plowed and I need a trailer for a skid.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1862468 said:


> Oops... I know of at least one mall here that Interstate has and there is zero equipment on site as of this evening...


I know of another property they do and my buddy has about 13 pieces going there sometime.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1862501 said:


> I bet they don't have contractors or sub contractors


One of them does I know.


----------



## NewOak LawnCare

Can honestly say I won't be mad one bit if it doesn't snow on Monday. Got leaves for days! This rain on Wednesday and Friday didn't help either!


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1862468 said:


> Oops... I know of at least one mall here that Interstate has and there is zero equipment on site as of this evening...


In mg? They used mostly subs last year


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1862506 said:


> In mg? They used mostly subs last year


Yes in MG... The one I'm thinking of had a lot of equipment with their logo on it...


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1862502 said:


> I'm way cafed. Quality and Lwnmwr saw what we are working and and know how cafed we will be. Plus I don't have my kage yet, no spreader, no salt, one skid only has a dirt bucket, only one plow is out. Need new blowers and I have two new guys that have never plowed and I need a trailer for a skid.


Thats no sweat off your back though.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1862508 said:


> Yes in MG... The one I'm thinking of had a lot of equipment with their logo on it...


They had the subs out magnets on. The I had help you that one storm last year plowed there


----------



## qualitycut

O great from 1-3 to 3-5 cafe that cafe


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1862493 said:


> 1-3 here now... mainly before noon


I like that. Closer to 1" the better


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1862518 said:


> O great from 1-3 to 3-5 cafe that cafe


Me too now.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1862520 said:


> Me too now.


Guessing my 1-3 wont last much longer...


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1862519 said:


> I like that. Closer to 0" the better


Fixed it ...


----------



## Ranger620

Accu still has me at 3-6. with any luck it will be during the day so we have all night to clean it up. No mass panic monday morning deal


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1862526 said:


> Fixed it ...


I'm with ya on that one. Not that I hate snow, I'm not a lawn guy so dont care about clean ups but I was just hoping for an "easy" month.
I feel for you lawn guys on years like this.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1862524 said:


> Guessing my 1-3 wont last much longer...


Did you hit refresh?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1862526 said:


> Fixed it ...


I thought a guy that added a second truck and a skid would want snow.....


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1862533 said:


> I thought a guy that added a second truck and a skid would want snow.....


Im not ready and have a week of work left


----------



## Green Grass

well good news the plow works. Now i just need salt and stake properties.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1862535 said:


> Im not ready and have a week of work left


Join the club.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1862539 said:


> Join the club.


I think it is a large club at this point.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS what ever happened with the hood of your truck?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1862542 said:


> I think it is a large club at this point.


Yup, but its the nature of a business dependant on weather.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1862542 said:


> I think it is a large club at this point.


Boy am I glad I pulled the plug on our season this week! Perfect planning on my part. :laughing:Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1862546 said:


> Boy am I glad I pulled the plug on our season this week! Perfect planning on my part. :laughing:Thumbs Up


Bring on the snow!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1862543 said:


> SSS what ever happened with the hood of your truck?


Funny you should ask. I just though about it today that those bastards have been ignoring me. They told me it would take a week to hear back from Chevy to see if any other trucks have had the problem. I hate to admit it but that was 6 weeks ago. They obviously just want me to go away. That's not going to happen especially when the guy I'm dealing with admitted that there is a major issue with the paint. I am planning on calling the guy on Monday. If that doesn't get me anywhere I will be driving up to Miller Chev and drag the manager out to the lot to look at my hood. Its getting worse everyday. I want to sell the thing but want this wrapped up before I do.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1862531 said:


> Did you hit refresh?


Yep... 2-4...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1862552 said:


> Yep... 2-4...


Oh boy!....


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1862551 said:


> Funny you should ask. I just though about it today that those bastards have been ignoring me. They told me it would take a week to hear back from Chevy to see if any other trucks have had the problem. I hate to admit it but that was 6 weeks ago. They obviously just want me to go away. That's not going to happen especially when the guy I'm dealing with admitted that there is a major issue with the paint. I am planning on calling the guy on Monday. If that doesn't get me anywhere I will be driving up to Miller Chev and drag the manager out to the lot to look at my hood. Its getting worse everyday. I want to sell the thing but want this wrapped up before I do.


Sounds about right.


----------



## SSS Inc.

New NAM went even higher.


----------



## CityGuy

Bring it on.


A MAJOR WINTER STORM IS LOOKING INCREASINGLY LIKELY LATE SUNDAY
NIGHT THROUGH MONDAY EVENING FOR MUCH OF THE AREA. THERE IS A
RELATIVELY HIGH LIKELIHOOD FOR A BAND OF MORE THAN 6 INCHES OF
SNOW SOUTH OF A LINE FROM APPLETON TO THE TWIN CITIES IN MINNESOTA
TO BALDWIN AND BLOOMER WISCONSIN. SEVERE TRAVEL IMPACTS ARE
POSSIBLE MONDAY.

IN ADDITION TO THE SNOW...BREEZY NORTHEAST WINDS COULD LEAD TO
SOME BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1862536 said:


> well good news the plow works. Now i just need salt and stake properties.


Well get going. Still time tonight.


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1862468 said:


> Oops... I know of at least one mall here that Interstate has and there is zero equipment on site as of this evening...


Arbor Lakes by any chance? Or The Fountains?


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1862563 said:


> Well get going. Still time tonight.


Well it is dark at the county shed maybe go get some free salt


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1862559 said:


> New NAM went even higher.


Just seen that. Only 9


----------



## CityGuy

Sunday night:
Snow likely, mainly after 3am. Cloudy, with a low around 24. North northwest wind 5 to 10 mph becoming northeast after midnight. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow accumulation of less than one inch possible.

Monday:
Snow likely. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 31. Northeast wind 10 to 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of 2 to 4 inches possible.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1862567 said:


> Well it is dark at the county shed maybe go get some free salt


With your luck it's on camera or a county mounty will stop, hide and take a leak.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1862559 said:


> New NAM went even higher.


Yeah... I was trying not to think about it... Maybe it will just keep shifting North to Canada...


----------



## NorthernProServ

Hamelfire;1862561 said:


> Bring it on.
> 
> A MAJOR WINTER STORM IS LOOKING INCREASINGLY LIKELY LATE SUNDAY
> NIGHT THROUGH MONDAY EVENING FOR MUCH OF THE AREA. THERE IS A
> RELATIVELY HIGH LIKELIHOOD FOR A BAND OF MORE THAN 6 INCHES OF
> SNOW SOUTH OF A LINE FROM APPLETON TO THE TWIN CITIES IN MINNESOTA
> TO BALDWIN AND BLOOMER WISCONSIN. SEVERE TRAVEL IMPACTS ARE
> POSSIBLE MONDAY.
> 
> IN ADDITION TO THE SNOW...BREEZY NORTHEAST WINDS COULD LEAD TO
> SOME BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW.


Cafe me !!


----------



## CityGuy

I just realized that the hurricane is in the Bearing Sea. I think the Deadliest Catch boys may be crabing. Hope they stay safe.


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1862561 said:


> Bring it on.
> 
> A MAJOR WINTER STORM IS LOOKING INCREASINGLY LIKELY LATE SUNDAY
> NIGHT THROUGH MONDAY EVENING FOR MUCH OF THE AREA. THERE IS A
> RELATIVELY HIGH LIKELIHOOD FOR A BAND OF MORE THAN 6 INCHES OF
> SNOW SOUTH OF A LINE FROM APPLETON TO THE TWIN CITIES IN MINNESOTA
> TO BALDWIN AND BLOOMER WISCONSIN. SEVERE TRAVEL IMPACTS ARE
> POSSIBLE MONDAY.
> 
> IN ADDITION TO THE SNOW...BREEZY NORTHEAST WINDS COULD LEAD TO
> SOME BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW.


Cafe that! I want snow but I can wait until next weekend! :realmad:


----------



## CityGuy

KSTP says 6-10 in the metro is looking more likely over the cities. If not Jim and Ban are screwed.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1862568 said:


> Just seen that. Only 9


Looks a little close to 11" now up from 8 or 9. (11:1)



cbservicesllc;1862571 said:


> Yeah... I was trying not to think about it... Maybe it will just keep shifting North to Canada...


Not sure if its shifting anymore but rather just intensifying.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Damn it John Dee!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1862577 said:


> KSTP says 6-10 in the metro is looking more likely over the cities. If not Jim and Ban are screwed.


All of us are screwed except them if it hits MSP.

If that's the case, I'm not apologizing tomorrow or Sunday to anyone if they complain about us doing clean ups too early. Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1862580 said:


> Looks a little close to 11" now up from 8 or 9. (11:1)
> 
> Not sure if its shifting anymore but rather just intensifying.


I leave it at 10:1 to feel better.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1862583 said:


> All of us are screwed except them if it hits MSP.
> 
> If that's the case, I'm not apologizing tomorrow or Sunday to anyone if they complain about us doing clean ups too early. Thumbs Up


Im putting a hault on clean ups till i get my snow stuff taken care of. I will have a lot more pissed of people if their stuffs not plowed vs some leafs in a few yards.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1862568 said:


> Just seen that. Only 9


Yeah it appears NWS is on board with a 10:1 ratio...


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1862583 said:


> All of us are screwed except them if it hits MSP.
> 
> If that's the case, I'm not apologizing tomorrow or Sunday to anyone if they complain about us doing clean ups too early. Thumbs Up


I believe state noise ordinance says 800 on saturday and 9 on sunday. Cities may have diffrent.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1862585 said:


> Im putting a hault on clean ups till i get my snow stuff taken care of. I will have a lot more pissed of people if their stuffs not plowed vs some leafs in a few yards.


I'm no lawn guy but that makes sense to me. If it doesn't snow you'll be back at it this week. If it did snow 8-10" nobody will remember the leaves they can't see.


----------



## albhb3

boys you all need to calm down 11,12 inches oh my gonna be a turd and get 1-2.... I still gotta get the snowblower out of the shed and the patio stuff tucked away....



Hell I gotta head south again and pickup a 16ft duck boat and 30horse for free


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1862584 said:


> I leave it at 10:1 to feel better.


Un check the compaction box and see how you feel.


----------



## CityGuy

Holy crap it got windy out here.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1862588 said:


> I believe state noise ordinance says 800 on saturday and 9 on sunday. Cities may have diffrent.


St. louis park is 9:00 on Saturdays. That was confirmed by a city council member that happened to live near a parking lot we were working on.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1862592 said:


> Un check the compaction box and see how you feel.


But thats my security blanket... (and isnt compaction real)


----------



## SSS Inc.

Did anyone actually read the new Discussion? I suggest you don't read the entire thing tonight if you haven't already.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1862595 said:


> But that's my security blanket... (and isnt compaction real)


It is real but it's still fun to take it out once in a while.


----------



## CityGuy

Just made some potato soup from Costco and oh boy this is good.


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;1862597 said:


> Did anyone actually read the new Discussion? I suggest you don't read the entire thing tonight if you haven't already.


what discussion???

its not my fault you idiots racked up 100 pages since the 31st  and im not gonna even try to read all the sinanigans between there and here


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;1862601 said:


> what discussion???
> 
> its not my fault you idiots racked up 100 pages since the 31st  and im not gonna even try to read all the sinanigans between there and here


http://forecast.weather.gov/product...PX&product=AFD&format=CI&version=1&glossary=1


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1862594 said:


> St. louis park is 9:00 on Saturdays. That was confirmed by a city council member that happened to live near a parking lot we were working on.


I used to plow a strip mall and every snow (at least once a month) someone from the apts would call the cops and complain about noise. Cops would show up, bs for a min and head out.


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1862594 said:


> St. louis park is 9:00 on Saturdays. That was confirmed by a city council member that happened to live near a parking lot we were working on.


Good to know. That's where we're going for part of the day tomorrow.

As I'm looking at the list of the clean ups we have left, we should be able to be done by about 11am Sunday with working until dark tomorrow and starting around 8 on Sunday morning.


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1862585 said:


> Im putting a hault on clean ups till i get my snow stuff taken care of. I will have a lot more pissed of people if their stuffs not plowed vs some leafs in a few yards.


I'm pretty much ready for snow to happen as far as equipment goes.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1862602 said:


> http://forecast.weather.gov/product...PX&product=AFD&format=CI&version=1&glossary=1


Whats the differene in the gfs's they talk about in the opening paragraph?


----------



## DDB

SSS Inc.;1862580 said:


> Looks a little close to 11" now up from 8 or 9. (11:1)
> 
> Not sure if its shifting anymore but rather just intensifying.


I kinda looks like its moving north.

[


















I'm not sure why one of them is appearing twice.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1862592 said:


> Un check the compaction box and see how you feel.


This snow wouldn't even be heavy, nice and light.

Sarcasim


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1862610 said:


> This snow wouldn't even be heavy, nice and light.
> 
> Sarcasim


thats the way to break in that shiney new truck wesport


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1862570 said:


> With your luck it's on camera or a county mounty will stop, hide and take a leak.


It is on camera and tonight's county mounty has a k9


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1862602 said:


> http://forecast.weather.gov/product...PX&product=AFD&format=CI&version=1&glossary=1


Oh cafe cafe cafe.


----------



## qualitycut

Only positive i seen was its moving north so i say take it up by lwmr. He loves snow. He must be out pre plowing


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1862617 said:


> Only positive i seen was its moving north so i say take it up by lwmr. He loves snow. He must be out pre plowing


He is waiting on the first flake.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1862607 said:


> Whats the differene in the gfs's they talk about in the opening paragraph?


I'll have to read again but maybe its the high resolution version. There is a new GFS that's experimental that will go live later this month. Supposed to be much more accurate.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1862618 said:


> He is waiting on the first flake.


All his trucks are staged at properties lol


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;1862602 said:


> http://forecast.weather.gov/product...PX&product=AFD&format=CI&version=1&glossary=1





> A TREND OF SEEING MODEL SOLUTIONS MOVE THE STORM TRACK
> N...AND SLOW DOWN THE STORM TRACK...WHICH MAY MEAN THAT THE
> HEAVIER SNOW MAY SHIFT FURTHER N TO NEAR THE MSP METRO.





> SNOWFALL THEN LOOKS TO INCREASE
> IN INTENSITY AS THE MORNING PROGRESSES.


Great.....


----------



## NorthernProServ

Might not be doing cleanups sunday...more like prepping for all hell breaking lose monday.

Still have the backracks and light bars that need to go on the new trucks as well.


----------



## SSS Inc.

NorthernProServ;1862624 said:


> Might not be doing cleanups sunday...more like prepping for all hell breaking lose monday.
> 
> Still have the backracks and light bars that need to go on the new trucks as well.


Backracks and lightbars can wait.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Temp has gone up about 10 degrees since morning

Sitting at 47 right now.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;1862626 said:


> Backracks and lightbars can wait.


True, I have to wire everything up outside....so it's going to suck.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Was at 30% this morning, now at 70% for Monday, all snow.


----------



## Ranger620

Wcco guy just said 1-3 but stay tuned could shift


----------



## SSS Inc.

GFS appears to be falling in line with the track anyway.


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;1862631 said:


> True, I have to wire everything up outside....so it's going to suck.


Getting your fingers up to the wires for the upfitter switches sucks!


----------



## OC&D

The Gophers kicked cafe tonight!

Monday? Snow? Haha!


----------



## albhb3

anyone know where to get the lenses for roof lights for ford? cant find them at stores


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;1862648 said:


> anyone know where to get the lenses for roof lights for ford? cant find them at stores


Dealer? Otherwise I'm sure they are on eBay or recon has them


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Took a nap for 3 hours.

Gonna head out and stake properties for the night.

Have 52 to do before Monday, including 5 schools.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1862650 said:


> Took a nap for 3 hours.
> 
> Gonna head out and stake properties for the night.
> 
> Have 52 to do before Monday, including 5 schools.


I just spent 3 hours doing that. It got old quick


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;1862652 said:


> I just spent 3 hours doing that. It got old quick


did you finish... get back to work:realmad:

that wind is just nasty....gonna be a great day for a brake job in the morning


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;1862639 said:


> Getting your fingers up to the wires for the upfitter switches sucks!


Do they still have the blunt cut wires in the engine bay for them? A quick look and I did not see any like I did on the old 6.0.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NWS has me at 5"-10" up from 3"-7" earlier. Now I see it maybe shifting north? Is that correct? I'm to tired to even think or look at much info


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Windy. But overall pretty warm out considering.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1862662 said:


> NWS has me at 5"-10" up from 3"-7" earlier. Now I see it maybe shifting north? Is that correct? I'm to tired to even think or look at much info


That and i think its intensifying. Get the plows out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1862662 said:


> NWS has me at 5"-10" up from 3"-7" earlier. Now I see it maybe shifting north? Is that correct? I'm to tired to even think or look at much info


The 5-10 used to be at I-90. Now it's over you, consensus is that it'll make it to the cities before the storm is here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just grabbed 500 stakes, will see how far that gets me. Probably head to bed after that, do 3-4 cleanups tomorrow, then stake the other 1000 tomorrow night.

Get all the plows ready Sunday morning, cleanup whatever I have time for I. The afternoon and call it a summer season.


----------



## Buff89

SSS Inc.;1862415 said:


> I might have one for sale. I keep going back and forth on whether to sell it. I'll let you know.


Sweet thanks!


----------



## DDB

LwnmwrMan22;1862665 said:


> The 5-10 used to be at I-90. Now it's over you, consensus is that it'll make it to the cities before the storm is here.


I think it's already here..

newest NAM model

http://wxcaster.com/legends/TotalSnowFall_Legend.png


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1862650 said:


> Took a nap for 3 hours.
> 
> Gonna head out and stake properties for the night.
> 
> Have 52 to do before Monday, including 5 schools.


So have you been able to correct all the problems you had last season?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS said they should have issued a watch, but are holding off until morning.

It does sound like the storm will be over me before all is said and done.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

DDB;1862671 said:


> I think it's already here..
> 
> newest NAM model
> 
> http://wxcaster.com/legends/TotalSnowFall_Legend.png


Your link works but the maps isn't there


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1862665 said:


> The 5-10 used to be at I-90. Now it's over you, consensus is that it'll make it to the cities before the storm is here.


I'm sure. I really don't want that much. 3"-4" would be plenty to get started with. I'd really laugh if it all fell apart before it got here


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1862559 said:


> New NAM went even higher.


Tis why i posted the wpc disc

Nws might need to modify. ...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1862673 said:


> So have you been able to correct all the problems you had last season?


Wait and see I guess.

Ended the year with good guys.

Did I get some work thinking I would have some extra subs? Yes.

Did I get rid of some shoveling work? Yes.

Did I turn down 3 accounts yesterday? Yes.

Am I still nervous? Quite.


----------



## qualitycut

Its right where i want it, keeps going north then bam, back south.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1862658 said:


> Do they still have the blunt cut wires in the engine bay for them? A quick look and I did not see any like I did on the old 6.0.


That was the best thing ever


----------



## DDB

jimslawnsnow;1862675 said:


> Your link works but the maps isn't there


maybe this will work

http://wxcaster.com/gis-snow-overlays.php3?STATIONID=MPX


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

At least the party zone is on KDWB.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

DDB;1862681 said:


> maybe this will work
> 
> http://wxcaster.com/gis-snow-overlays.php3?STATIONID=MPX


Funny, directly over Chisago County.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1862674 said:


> NWS said they should have issued a watch, but are holding off until morning.
> 
> It does sound like the storm will be over me before all is said and done.


If by some miracle I don't have enough to plow, I will gladly come and help you



unit28;1862677 said:


> Tis why i posted the wpc disc
> 
> Nws might need to modify. ...


Might? Thumbs Up


----------



## DDB

LwnmwrMan22;1862683 said:


> Funny, directly over Chisago County.


48 hrs ago it was over the MN/IA boarder so if it keeps moving at this pace it will be north of you by the time it starts snowing!


----------



## cbservicesllc

DDB;1862685 said:


> 48 hrs ago it was over the MN/IA boarder so if it keeps moving at this pace it will be north of you by the time it starts snowing!


#Faith Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

DDB;1862685 said:


> 48 hrs ago it was over the MN/IA boarder so if it keeps moving at this pace it will be north of you by the time it starts snowing!


I'm jaded. It'll be north by this time tomorrow, but then it settles back to the middle.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

#1 of 52 staked.

My drill bit is too big. 

Gonna swing by WalMart and get a different bit, in a bit. 

See what I did there?


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1862688 said:


> I'm jaded. It'll be north by this time tomorrow, but then it settles back to the middle.


.....always


----------



## unit28

http://laps.noaa.gov/cgi/laps/domains/na/laps_anl_na_liw_latest.cgi

"Watch This"


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;1862658 said:


> Do they still have the blunt cut wires in the engine bay for them? A quick look and I did not see any like I did on the old 6.0.


Yep there on the back side of the fuse box. It's the ends for the switches inside that's hard to get at


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1862689 said:


> #1 of 52 staked.
> 
> My drill bit is too big.
> 
> Gonna swing by WalMart and get a different bit, in a bit.
> 
> See what I did there?


Ha... gonna be a long night? xysport


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

#2 of 52 staked.

Wonder how long before I have cops called on me.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1862696 said:


> #2 of 52 staked.
> 
> Wonder how long before I have cops called on me.


I'll say 2:30AM...


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1862696 said:


> #2 of 52 staked.
> 
> Wonder how long before I have cops called on me.


Someone cleaning a bank called on me when I was there around 10


----------



## unit28

http://www.emc.ncep.noaa.gov/mmb/mpyle/spcprod/12/
Future radar

If theres enough forcing
IIt'll blow farther east over the Cdn rockies
Causing the stormtrack to go 
much more NE across MN


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

There are more new guys here. 

Goes for you old guys too.

Anyone without work, or need to fill a route in the north metro, or get done and want to make some extra money, give me a call, 651-248-9728.

I'd rather sit and direct everyone than plow if possible.

**** Rapids to St. Anthony to WBL to Forest Lake area.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1862700 said:


> http://www.emc.ncep.noaa.gov/mmb/mpyle/spcprod/12/
> Future radar
> 
> If theres enough forcing
> IIt'll blow farther east over the Cdn rockies
> Causing the stormtrack to go
> much more NE across MN


As in the paTh of snow will fall in a NE direction? Or the whole storm ends up in NE MN?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

#3 of 52. 

Since when does WalMart not stay open 24 hours?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NAM just keeps going up.

Headed to the townhomes I would most expect to get called on, if someone calls the cops.

And no Polaris, not the ones in Hugo.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1862704 said:


> NAM just keeps going up.
> 
> Headed to the townhomes I would most expect to get called on, if someone calls the cops.
> 
> And no Polaris, not the ones in Hugo.


I definitely would have thought Hugo if you didn't say that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

#4 of 52. Outside of my schools, that was the 3rd largest.

Now go hit up 7 McDonalds.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

#5...... Doesn't look like there were 500 stakes in this box.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Deer opener 2000+14. 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## SnowGuy73

40° windy overcast.


----------



## SnowGuy73

No dew......


----------



## SnowGuy73

No frost........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

#6...... At least these McD's don't take many stakes. Square lots and plenty of signage on the curbs.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

#7. This wind is getting tough. There are quite a few leaves still sitting around.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

There it is boys and girls, heavy snow for the north metro on Monday per NWS.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

#8, #9 are done. I've totally hit the wall.

So 3-7 Monday with another 1-3 Monday night..... Wheeeee...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Forecast discussion follows what unit posted this early early morning.

If the NAM and ECMWF are correct, snow slides even farther north and Alex to Little Falls to Hayward see the most snow.


----------



## Bill1090

Bit windy out


----------



## Bill1090

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/wxstory.php?site=arx

Well that sure changed from yesterday


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1862723 said:


> http://www.crh.noaa.gov/wxstory.php?site=arx
> 
> Well that sure changed from yesterday


Always does......


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1862727 said:


> Always does......


Moves much farther ill have to drive north just to break in the plow for the year. :yow!:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1862728 said:


> Moves much farther ill have to drive north just to break in the plow for the year. :yow!:


You can come plow for me. Banonea comes up from Rochester when he doesn't have snow. I'll make it worth your while.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

At least I have this going for me.....


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1862729 said:


> You can come plow for me. Banonea comes up from Rochester when he doesn't have snow. I'll make it worth your while.


I may just do that


----------



## Bill1090

Gas is still between 2.99 and 3.05 here


----------



## PremierL&L

Cafe the cafe and anyone who wants snow! I don't mind an inch or 2 but I am praying to all snow gods stay away from MSP!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1862733 said:


> I may just do that


651-248-9728.

I pay from when you show until you are done, including drive time between. I do my best to pay you when you are done, not leave you hanging for 2-3 weeks.

Jeremy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The last storm of the year last year, had 5-6 guys from here plowing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Newest NAM tanked. 4" total, basically back to back 2" snowfalls Monday morning / Tuesday morning.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1862742 said:


> Newest NAM tanked. 4" total, basically back to back 2" snowfalls Monday morning / Tuesday morning.


Where did the heavy stuff go? South?


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1862737 said:


> 651-248-9728.
> 
> I pay from when you show until you are done, including drive time between. I do my best to pay you when you are done, not leave you hanging for 2-3 weeks.
> 
> Jeremy


Ok. Hopefully I get a decent snow Monday to work any bugs out. After that maybe we can work something out.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1862742 said:


> Newest NAM tanked. 4" total, basically back to back 2" snowfalls Monday morning / Tuesday morning.


Every forecast is showing 6" for me still


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1862743 said:


> Where did the heavy stuff go? South?


NWS said NAM and ECMRF were continuing into trend north.

I would put drop on the NAM that we are on the south side of the snow for that model run.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1862747 said:


> Every forecast is showing 6" for me still


Right, NWS said in the forecast discussion there are no watches yet, because of the differences in models, and basically left the forecast status quo.


----------



## Polarismalibu

They didn't even say totals on the news this morning


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1862701 said:


> There are more new guys here.
> 
> Goes for you old guys too.
> 
> Anyone without work, or need to fill a route in the north metro, or get done and want to make some extra money, give me a call, 651-248-9728.
> 
> I'd rather sit and direct everyone than plow if possible.
> 
> **** Rapids to St. Anthony to WBL to Forest Lake area.


Well geez, now the guys who help arnt going to drive up there if your giving it all away


----------



## djagusch

For the guys that have done a cat lease. First year for me leasing from them. Said it would be ready on the 15th just like the terms of the lease state. Call in on Monday will it most likely be ready? Or do they stick to their dates pretty close.

Calling them is the best way to find out of course but figured the phone was ringing off the hook the last couple days with the same question. Just figuring what to expect monday.


----------



## qualitycut

4-8 and 1-3 cafe me


----------



## NorthernProServ




----------



## jimslawnsnow

I'm at 5"-12". What a gap. 1-2 Sunday night 3-7 Monday and 1-3 Monday night


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1862737 said:


> 651-248-9728.
> 
> I pay from when you show until you are done, including drive time between. I do my best to pay you when you are done, not leave you hanging for 2-3 weeks.
> 
> Jeremy


If by some chance this thing goes more north, I have 2 trucks..still got your number. 

If it hits Monday AM, we are going to be slammed hard and will have hands full though.


----------



## qualitycut

Well im off to stake some crap then put that new connector on the truck, then the garth brooks concert. Got my route down last night and tomorrow runnin b the guy through his. Once thats done i will feel a little better.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1862776 said:


> I'm at 5"-12". What a gap. 1-2 Sunday night 3-7 Monday and 1-3 Monday night


That'll change.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Belinda is saying about the same as NWS.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1862779 said:


> That'll change.


The totals keep getting higher, yet the track is moving north. Weather bug says 6" total for down here


----------



## NorthernProServ

4-8", 1-3" here


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1862781 said:


> Belinda is saying about the same as NWS.


She also said I'd get 2" last year in may and got 18"!!!


----------



## NorthernProServ

Only a high of 30 for Monday, 100% heavy snow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1862782 said:


> The totals keep getting higher, yet the track is moving north. Weather bug says 6" total for down here


I know....

*wink*


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1862785 said:


> She also said I'd get 2" last year in may and got 18"!!!


Been there.

That's why I am where I am now.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1862720 said:


> #8, #9 are done. I've totally hit the wall.
> 
> So 3-7 Monday with another 1-3 Monday night..... Wheeeee...


Got that here too...


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1862786 said:


> Only a high of 30 for Monday, 100% heavy snow.


Not fun!..


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1862721 said:


> Forecast discussion follows what unit posted this early early morning.
> 
> If the NAM and ECMWF are correct, snow slides even farther north and Alex to Little Falls to Hayward see the most snow.


I would kill for that scenario... (sorry Camden)


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looking at the hourly for Monday it looks like I'm going to leave seven clean ups out this here. Certainly not going to get any done today.


----------



## cbservicesllc

PremierL&L;1862735 said:


> Cafe the cafe and anyone who wants snow! I don't mind an inch or 2 but I am praying to all snow gods stay away from MSP!!!!


Same here brother...


----------



## skorum03

Well F this. I'm not ready 



3-7
2-4


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1862796 said:


> Looking at the hourly for Monday it looks like I'm going to leave seven clean ups out this here. Certainly not going to get any done today.


Going to be a long Sunday


----------



## skorum03

skorum03;1862804 said:


> Going to be a long Sunday


Good thing I'm in Milwaukee and only will get half a day of work tomorrow if that.


----------



## TKLAWN

skorum03;1862804 said:


> Going to be a long Sunday


And Monday

Please kill me!:realmad:


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1862805 said:


> Good thing I'm in Milwaukee and only will get half a day of work tomorrow if that.


I'm not even working Sunday, cafe that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Red kettle bell ringing starts today.


----------



## qualitycut

Well dont feel bad about not doing clean ups today. Windy as cafe.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1862809 said:


> Well dont feel bad about not doing clean ups today. Windy as cafe.


I won't. Some customers might


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1862809 said:


> Well dont feel bad about not doing clean ups today. Windy as cafe.


Got a few commercials to finish up and the rest of the res. have to wait. Need to start prepping for this ****!


----------



## NorthernProServ

Just waiting to hear the first talk about the "dry tongue"


----------



## MNPLOWCO

9 clean ups left to go. 5 today and 4 tomorrow. Done by 5 on Sunday.
Put on the plow, fuel up Truck and Bobcat, sand bags in the back of the truck,
put blower on the bobcat. Done by 7:00 pm. in bed by 7:30 pm. and sleep till plow time!

If we get nothing here (west metro) ya right.....nothing....I'm in with you LWNMWR for the duration of this event.

I hope I'm on for LWNMWR.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Cody says too early for totals.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1862826 said:


> Cody says too early for totals.


But did show the heaviest right through the metro.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Sense when is tri state not open on Saturdays


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1862826 said:


> Cody says too early for totals.


Yeah... I think the NAM and Euro jumping North decreased confidence... If the next run swings back down I think we'll see a watch issued and everyone will be talking big snow for the Cities


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1862829 said:


> Sense when is tri state not open on Saturdays


Burnsville is


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1862814 said:


> Just waiting to hear the first talk about the "dry tongue"


I love dry tongue...


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Why can't we start the season with a few 1"ers


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1862811 said:


> I won't. Some customers might


Thats why i always do plow customers last. Then i can say we would rather be able to plow then have leaves in your yard


----------



## CityGuy

Bel shows heaviest snow over metro.


----------



## unit28

http://meteocentre.com/models/explorateur.php?mod=gfs&run=00&stn=DT&hh=000&map=na&lang=en

What is this


----------



## DDB

If my memory serves me right, the past two winters have started with larger snow falls (8+) so if monday's storm is big that will be 3 years on row with the first storm being a doozy!


----------



## qualitycut

Customer just called about clean up not being done and it was my damn dad whos free anyway lol


----------



## Ranger620

guy on 5 just said as of now looks like the heaviest will be from willmar to st. cloud to hinkley but stay tuned for newer models. 2-4 in the cities maybe a little more on the north side...... but stay tuned. Great.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1862837 said:


> Burnsville is


That's what I thought but there site says closed


----------



## qualitycut

Ha some of my flags from last winter are still in on a ct i plow.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1862844 said:


> http://meteocentre.com/models/explorateur.php?mod=gfs&run=00&stn=DT&hh=000&map=na&lang=en
> 
> What is this


Your the weather goo roo. You tell us


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;1862849 said:


> guy on 5 just said as of now looks like the heaviest will be from willmar to st. cloud to hinkley but stay tuned for newer models. 2-4 in the cities maybe a little more on the north side...... but stay tuned. Great.


What about us southern guys? Isn't that what lwnmr said it could/would do


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1862855 said:


> What about us southern guys? Isn't that what lwnmr said it could/would do


Means you may be doing clean ups


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1862860 said:


> Means you may be doing clean ups


Hoping to be done.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1862847 said:


> Customer just called about clean up not being done and it was my damn dad whos free anyway lol


Tell him to get a rake!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1862841 said:


> Why can't we start the season with a few 1"ers


Welcome back Nichols.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1862855 said:


> What about us southern guys? Isn't that what lwnmr said it could/would do


The GFS and GEM still have the snow over you (I think it's those models, justnwoke up).

The HR5 and something else has the snow over the cities.

The NAM and ECWRF are the north models that channel 5 mentions.

Usually by now most are in the same line.

I'm sure someone can debunk me here and pick apart which models say what, I didn't go back and look at exactly what model was doing what, but that's what was going on when I got home this mornjng per the forecast discussion.


----------



## qualitycut

Almost done flagging mine, tomorrow run other guy around to flag his.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1862879 said:


> The GFS and GEM still have the snow over you (I think it's those models, justnwoke up).
> 
> The HR5 and something else has the snow over the cities.
> 
> The NAM and ECWRF are the north models that channel 5 mentions.
> 
> Usually by now most are in the same line.
> 
> I'm sure someone can debunk me here and pick apart which models say what, I didn't go back and look, but that's what was going on when I got home this mornjng per the forecast discussion.


Going to be a bust!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Holy Christ I'm tired.

Not used to pulling the all nighter yet.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1862879 said:


> The GFS and GEM still have the snow over you (I think it's those models, justnwoke up).
> 
> The HR5 and something else has the snow over the cities.
> 
> The NAM and ECWRF are the north models that channel 5 mentions.
> 
> Usually by now most are in the same line.
> 
> I'm sure someone can debunk me here and pick apart which models say what, I didn't go back and look at exactly what model was doing what, but that's what was going on when I got home this mornjng per the forecast discussion.


Who did we piss off? New NAM drops all the moisture over you and my Northern area...


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;1862849 said:


> guy on 5 just said as of now looks like the heaviest will be from willmar to st. cloud to hinkley but stay tuned for newer models. 2-4 in the cities maybe a little more on the north side...... but stay tuned. Great.


I think we're going to get hit pretty good. I'm going to prepare like it anyway.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1862678 said:


> Wait and see I guess.
> 
> Ended the year with good guys.
> 
> Did I get some work thinking I would have some extra subs? Yes.
> 
> Did I get rid of some shoveling work? Yes.
> 
> Did I turn down 3 accounts yesterday? Yes.
> 
> Am I still nervous? Quite.


I am right there with ya brotherThumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

Getting the stomach ready, 2 large coffees and 2 monsters down since 7


----------



## banonea

DDB;1862681 said:


> maybe this will work
> 
> http://wxcaster.com/gis-snow-overlays.php3?STATIONID=MPX


Is that saying 16" in the cities
I'll say it this time...... Your Screwed!


----------



## Camden

I wonder how many deer I miss because I'm looking down at my phone.


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;1862684 said:


> If by some miracle I don't have enough to plow, I will gladly come and help you
> 
> Same hereThumbs Up


----------



## banonea

unit28;1862691 said:


> http://laps.noaa.gov/cgi/laps/domains/na/laps_anl_na_liw_latest.cgi
> 
> "Watch This"


Not sure what it mens.....


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;1862693 said:


> Yep there on the back side of the fuse box. It's the ends for the switches inside that's hard to get at


Ford or Chevy. My '11 ford the plate with the up lifters popped out.


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;1862895 said:


> I wonder how many deer I miss because I'm looking down at my phone.


I will go with 3.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1862876 said:


> Welcome back Nichols.


Thanks, been a crazy busy summer.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1862715 said:


> #6...... At least these McD's don't take many stakes. Square lots and plenty of signage on the curbs.


WIsh mine were square..... lots of islands and pointed concert dividers in all directions. you can tell the person that designed it dose NOT plow snow:angry:


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;1862728 said:


> Moves much farther ill have to drive north just to break in the plow for the year. :yow!:


Just noticed we got a newbie on.... welcome to the party......:salute:


----------



## Camden

Green Grass;1862900 said:


> I will go with 3.


Dang! Were they big?


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1862729 said:


> You can come plow for me. Banonea comes up from Rochester when he doesn't have snow. I'll make it worth your while.


And he dose make it worth the tripThumbs Up

see what shakes and if I am able, I will come with 2 trucks and if needed a third with a sander on it.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1862731 said:


> At least I have this going for me.....


NiceThumbs Up


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;1862734 said:


> Gas is still between 2.99 and 3.05 here


Was $2.83 to $2.88 here yesterday


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;1862909 said:


> Dang! Were they big?


Two big bucks and a doe


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1862737 said:


> 651-248-9728.
> 
> I pay from when you show until you are done, including drive time between. I do my best to pay you when you are done, not leave you hanging for 2-3 weeks.
> 
> Jeremy


I can confirm that Bill, and he is a nice guy to boot


----------



## SSS Inc.

What's all this talk of the nam tanking. Its right back up to 10" or so now.


----------



## Green Grass

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1862903 said:


> Thanks, been a crazy busy summer.


Make sure you read all the posts you missed. There is some great weather info in there


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1862916 said:


> What's all this talk of the nam tanking. Its right back up to 10" or so now.


That's what I like to hear.


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS has me at 5-11" now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

camden;1862909 said:


> dang! Were they big?


:laughing:


----------



## Camden

I should probably be out staking instead of sitting in a deer stand. 

I haven't heard one shot yet today which is extremely rare. There are usually 4-6 shots an hour. Hmmm....


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1862899 said:


> Ford or Chevy. My '11 ford the plate with the up lifters popped out.


Ford. The wire ends are up behind the wheel


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1862913 said:


> Two big bucks and a doe


3 some? ???????


----------



## qualitycut

Well if we do get snow i may just by a sled then i wont mind it as much?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well I'm cafed for sure if it snows


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1862927 said:


> Well if we do get snow i may just by a sled then i wont mind it as much?


That reason hasn't helped me feel any better


----------



## Polarismalibu

Cafeing tri state. Guess one skid will be fusing a cafeing dirt bucket to plow. Fun


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1862929 said:


> That reason hasn't helped me feel any better


I know, why you cafed if it snows? Besides the obvious?


----------



## banonea

MNPLOWCO;1862825 said:


> 9 clean ups left to go. 5 today and 4 tomorrow. Done by 5 on Sunday.
> Put on the plow, fuel up Truck and Bobcat, sand bags in the back of the truck,
> put blower on the bobcat. Done by 7:00 pm. in bed by 7:30 pm. and sleep till plow time!
> 
> *If we get nothing here (west metro) ya right.....nothing....I'm in with you LWNMWR for the duration of this event.
> 
> I hope I'm on for LWNMWR*.


SAME HEREThumbs Up


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1862931 said:


> Cafeing tri state. Guess one skid will be fusing a cafeing dirt bucket to plow. Fun


you looking for a snow bucket?

http://www.hhfab.com/specs_snowbucket.asp


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1862910 said:


> And he dose make it worth the tripThumbs Up
> 
> see what shakes and if I am able, I will come with 2 trucks and if needed a third with a sander on it.


Sounds good bano.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1862935 said:


> you looking for a snow bucket?
> 
> http://www.hhfab.com/specs_snowbucket.asp


No I ordered a 9' kage and they "forgot to order it"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1862931 said:


> Cafeing tri state. Guess one skid will be fusing a cafeing dirt bucket to plow. Fun


I have a huge bucket you can use. Gotta come and get it though. It's on my tractor now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1862924 said:


> I should probably be out staking instead of sitting in a deer stand.
> 
> I haven't heard one shot yet today which is extremely rare. There are usually 4-6 shots an hour. Hmmm....


Staking instead of stalking?


----------



## banonea

Camden;1862895 said:


> I wonder how many deer I miss because I'm looking down at my phone.


The 30 point buck.......


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1862938 said:


> No I ordered a 9' kage and they "forgot to order it"


Sounds like the price just went down. Truck utilities sells them.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1862938 said:


> No I ordered a 9' kage and they "forgot to order it"


Which location???


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;1862925 said:


> Ford. The wire ends are up behind the wheel


If I remember right that is ware the relay block plugs in then the wires are pushed thru the firewall, it was on mine anyways....


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1862942 said:


> Staking instead of stalking?


I prefer to do both :laughing:


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1862946 said:


> Which location???


Burnsville


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1862947 said:


> If I remember right that is ware the relay block plugs in then the wires are pushed thru the firewall, it was on mine anyways....


My '15 has the wire end threw the fire wall and the switch ends under the dash by the wheel. Hard to get my hands up there especially a crimper


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1862949 said:


> Burnsville


They had them in stock last week.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1862847 said:


> Customer just called about clean up not being done and it was my damn dad whos free anyway lol


Hahaha lol


----------



## CityGuy

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1862841 said:


> Why can't we start the season with a few 1"ers


Go big or stay home!


----------



## NorthernProServ

banonea;1862894 said:


> Is that saying 16" in the cities
> I'll say it this time...... Your Screwed!


Cafe me !!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1862949 said:


> Burnsville


I can believe that. Ever since they started the move customer service has taken a back seat to the new store. I like those guys but I had to call them out on it when I was getting parts the other day. I told them to remember that the customers are what's paying for this. My salesmans cell inbox has been full for a month and he never calls me back. Losing my trust in them.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;1862950 said:


> My '15 has the wire end threw the fire wall and the switch ends under the dash by the wheel. Hard to get my hands up there especially a crimper


Why cant they have them already connected with the upfitters inside the truck with a pigtail.


----------



## Green Grass

Green Grass;1862955 said:


> They had them in stock last week.


Farm-Rite in St. Could also had them last week.


----------



## NorthernProServ

NorthernProServ;1862956 said:


> Hahaha lol


Dad and my grandma are both free and they are the worst complainers !!


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1862892 said:


> Getting the stomach ready, 2 large coffees and 2 monsters down since 7


Better feed it a solid.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1862894 said:


> Is that saying 16" in the cities
> I'll say it this time...... Your Screwed!


Bring it on!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Previous computer models runs used in forecasting weather were showing the upcoming Monday storm track or center of the low pressure area moving over central Iowa which would put heavier snow just south of the Twin Cities closer to the Minnesota/Iowa border. Now latest trends are to position the storm center farther north into extreme southeastern Minnesota which will push the heaviest +6" farther west and north into far western Minnesota and central Minnesota. The map shows the last 3 model runs of the NAM ( North American Mesoscale Model ) since Thursday and note how each run trends farther north. The trend for today's run actually makes more sense and closer to more typical snowstorm climatology for this time of year. Today's trend is for the heaviest snow to focus 50 miles either side of Minnesota Highway 23 from Marshall to Willmar to St.Cloud to Hinckley and Duluth on Monday into early Tuesday. This will still give the Twin Cities snow with probably 2" to 3" in most Metro areas while Rochester and Austin could wind up with some ice. Of course this is just a forecast and more changes likely but either way roads will be slick on Monday.
Today will be partly to mostly cloudy with highs near 40 degrees and gusty Northwest winds at 15 to 30 mph this morning then 10 to 15 mph this afternoon. Watch KSTP TV for all the latest weather updates. Jonathan Yuhas http://kstp.com/weather/


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1862960 said:


> I can believe that. Ever since they started the move customer service has taken a back seat to the new store. I like those guys but I had to call them out on it when I was getting parts the other day. I told them to remember that the customers are what's paying for this. My salesmans cell inbox has been full for a month and he never calls me back. Losing my trust in them.


 They pissed me off earlier this with the credit card deal. Not if I'll go back. Plus I got the sense that because I don't run 10 skids and tool cats they didn't really want me even there


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1862973 said:


> Previous computer models runs used in forecasting weather were showing the upcoming Monday storm track or center of the low pressure area moving over central Iowa which would put heavier snow just south of the Twin Cities closer to the Minnesota/Iowa border. Now latest trends are to position the storm center farther north into extreme southeastern Minnesota which will push the heaviest +6" farther west and north into far western Minnesota and central Minnesota. The map shows the last 3 model runs of the NAM ( North American Mesoscale Model ) since Thursday and note how each run trends farther north. The trend for today's run actually makes more sense and closer to more typical snowstorm climatology for this time of year. Today's trend is for the heaviest snow to focus 50 miles either side of Minnesota Highway 23 from Marshall to Willmar to St.Cloud to Hinckley and Duluth on Monday into early Tuesday. This will still give the Twin Cities snow with probably 2" to 3" in most Metro areas while Rochester and Austin could wind up with some ice. Of course this is just a forecast and more changes likely but either way roads will be slick on Monday.
> Today will be partly to mostly cloudy with highs near 40 degrees and gusty Northwest winds at 15 to 30 mph this morning then 10 to 15 mph this afternoon. Watch KSTP TV for all the latest weather updates. Jonathan Yuhas http://kstp.com/weather/


I could live with that


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1862957 said:


> Go big or stay home!


Agreed. I'm hoping for 13,14"!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1862960 said:


> I can believe that. Ever since they started the move customer service has taken a back seat to the new store.


Heard this a few times now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1862973 said:


> Previous computer models runs used in forecasting weather were showing the upcoming Monday storm track or center of the low pressure area moving over central Iowa which would put heavier snow just south of the Twin Cities closer to the Minnesota/Iowa border. Now latest trends are to position the storm center farther north into extreme southeastern Minnesota which will push the heaviest +6" farther west and north into far western Minnesota and central Minnesota. The map shows the last 3 model runs of the NAM ( North American Mesoscale Model ) since Thursday and note how each run trends farther north. The trend for today's run actually makes more sense and closer to more typical snowstorm climatology for this time of year. Today's trend is for the heaviest snow to focus 50 miles either side of Minnesota Highway 23 from Marshall to Willmar to St.Cloud to Hinckley and Duluth on Monday into early Tuesday. This will still give the Twin Cities snow with probably 2" to 3" in most Metro areas while Rochester and Austin could wind up with some ice. Of course this is just a forecast and more changes likely but either way roads will be slick on Monday.
> Today will be partly to mostly cloudy with highs near 40 degrees and gusty Northwest winds at 15 to 30 mph this morning then 10 to 15 mph this afternoon. Watch KSTP TV for all the latest weather updates. Jonathan Yuhas http://kstp.com/weather/


I never get what I want!

If I was still doing snow removal we would get a foot!


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1862975 said:


> I could live with that


Feel bad for the lawn guys trying to finish but, I want snow. :waving:


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1862973 said:


> Previous computer models runs used in forecasting weather were showing the upcoming Monday storm track or center of the low pressure area moving over central Iowa which would put heavier snow just south of the Twin Cities closer to the Minnesota/Iowa border. Now latest trends are to position the storm center farther north into extreme southeastern Minnesota which will push the heaviest +6" farther west and north into far western Minnesota and central Minnesota. The map shows the last 3 model runs of the NAM ( North American Mesoscale Model ) since Thursday and note how each run trends farther north. The trend for today's run actually makes more sense and closer to more typical snowstorm climatology for this time of year. Today's trend is for the heaviest snow to focus 50 miles either side of Minnesota Highway 23 from Marshall to Willmar to St.Cloud to Hinckley and Duluth on Monday into early Tuesday. This will still give the Twin Cities snow with probably 2" to 3" in most Metro areas while Rochester and Austin could wind up with some ice. Of course this is just a forecast and more changes likely but either way roads will be slick on Monday.
> Today will be partly to mostly cloudy with highs near 40 degrees and gusty Northwest winds at 15 to 30 mph this morning then 10 to 15 mph this afternoon. Watch KSTP TV for all the latest weather updates. Jonathan Yuhas http://kstp.com/weather/


Is he on crack? That's not what I'm seeing...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1862985 said:


> Feel bad for the lawn guys trying to finish but, I want snow. :waving:


No you don't!

Haha.


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;1862895 said:


> I wonder how many deer I miss because I'm looking down at my phone.


I just got a text from one of the guys I hunt with, Shot an 8 pointer out of my stand:realmad:. One plow truck up and running 9 more to go


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1862989 said:


> No you don't!
> 
> Haha.


Yes I do. Been there and done that years ago.Thumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

Touchdown Gophers. Tied up at 7-7


----------



## IDST

trying to put a pond liner in today. not going good


----------



## CityGuy

Got quiet in here.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1863002 said:


> Got quiet in here.


the calm before the storm.


----------



## CityGuy

Got all my shrubs and bushes trimed up, garden cleaned out, garden tilled up. Small retaining wall installed, and dirt tilled up for flowers in the spring. 
Plow stakes installed and blower ready.
Lawn mower and trimmer winterized.

Been a busy morning.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1863004 said:


> the calm before the storm.


Do you do any snow in my area? Or are you mostly on the lake area?


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1863007 said:


> Do you do any snow in my area? Or are you mostly on the lake area?


mostly the lake area.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1863008 said:


> mostly the lake area.


I will text you a question.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1863010 said:


> I will text you a question.


i texted you an answer


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1862986 said:


> Is he on crack? That's not what I'm seeing...


Most likely!

Dahl will come in later and same the complete opposite!!!!!!

Clowns!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Not bad out today...


----------



## NorthernProServ

Blowing with the wind !!! Neighbor's arcoss the road might not be so happy !


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got one of my bigger townhomes subbed out to a cousin 2 miles from it.

Picked up 3 new blowers. Will be having a fire sale on some 3650 / 2450, $225 each, as they sit.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1862960 said:


> I can believe that. Ever since they started the move customer service has taken a back seat to the new store. I like those guys but I had to call them out on it when I was getting parts the other day. I told them to remember that the customers are what's paying for this. My salesmans cell inbox has been full for a month and he never calls me back. Losing my trust in them.


I like pat at the little canada one


----------



## Camden

Loading up the family and heading to the MOA. My son's grown 2" since this summer. He's 6'2" and only weighs 150lbs....wears pants 30x34. I'm 36x32 LOL


----------



## SnowGuy73

Egg nog is back. Life is good!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1863026 said:


> Loading up the family and heading to the MOA. My son's grown 2" since this summer. He's 6'2" and only weighs 150lbs....wears pants 30x34. I'm 36x32 LOL


Damn!.....


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;1863026 said:


> Loading up the family and heading to the MOA. My son's grown 2" since this summer. He's 6'2" and only weighs 150lbs....wears pants 30x34. I'm 36x32 LOL


your son is built the same as me. so pick me up some clothes also


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hourly now shows snow from 21:00 Sunday to 04:00 Tuesday.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;1863032 said:


> Hourly now shows snow from 21:00 Sunday to 04:00 Tuesday.


Balls !!!!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1863032 said:


> Hourly now shows snow from 21:00 Sunday to 04:00 Tuesday.


maybe I should start to take this serious.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1863027 said:


> Egg nog is back. Life is good!


Heard there was a shortage this year.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1863032 said:


> Hourly now shows snow from 21:00 Sunday to 04:00 Tuesday.


Thumbs Up Nice........


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1863035 said:


> maybe I should start to take this serious.


Nah, sit back and relax. It will pass.


----------



## CityGuy

What the hell is wrong with this country?

http://www.kare11.com/story/news/crime/2014/11/08/suspect-held-in-eden-prairie-shooting/18708867/


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1863037 said:


> Heard there was a shortage this year.


it is in my fridge.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1863037 said:


> Heard there was a shortage this year.


No!........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1863039 said:


> Nah, sit back and relax. It will pass.


Hahahahah.

My thinking.


----------



## cbservicesllc

I have a feeling some of the bigger companies are really going to get caught with their pants down... Multiple larger sites here in MG not marked, no equipment... Places that IC, Rx, and It's all in the Name service...


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1863042 said:



> it is in my fridge.


Ah what time should I be over?


----------



## CityGuy

Gophers are creaming Iowa.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1863046 said:


> Ah what time should I be over?


I will be gone till 3 at hockey.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1863045 said:


> I have a feeling some of the bigger companies are really going to get caught with their pants down... Multiple larger sites here in MG not marked, no equipment... Places that IC, Rx, and It's all in the Name service...


Like two years ago.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1863048 said:


> I will be gone till 3 at hockey.


Perfect. Snow and I should have it all gone by then.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1862955 said:


> They had them in stock last week.


There all spoken for though


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1862960 said:


> I can believe that. Ever since they started the move customer service has taken a back seat to the new store. I like those guys but I had to call them out on it when I was getting parts the other day. I told them to remember that the customers are what's paying for this. My salesmans cell inbox has been full for a month and he never calls me back. Losing my trust in them.


Yeah we got the track machine there and it was great but now there ranking fast in my mind


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;1862962 said:


> Why cant they have them already connected with the upfitters inside the truck with a pigtail.


That would make more sense


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1863049 said:


> Like two years ago.


Two years ago it didn't snow until early December.


----------



## Polarismalibu

So where could a guy get a pallet of salt today?


----------



## Camden

Hamelfire;1863040 said:


> What the hell is wrong with this country?
> 
> http://www.kare11.com/story/news/crime/2014/11/08/suspect-held-in-eden-prairie-shooting/18708867/


Human life isn't valued the same as it once was.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1863055 said:


> So where could a guy get a pallet of salt today?


Menards, Depot, Fleet Farm


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1863050 said:


> Perfect. Snow and I should have it all gone by then.


Agreed......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1863058 said:


> Menards, Depot, Fleet Farm


Wal-Mart..........


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1863054 said:


> Two years ago it didn't snow until early December.


Three then, whatever...


----------



## albhb3

Camden;1863056 said:


> Human life isn't valued the same as it once was.


poor guy we pick up there for work if it was the truck in the background. One more reason for C/C unfortunatly most companys and the DOT frown apon weapons in trucks


----------



## albhb3

If the wind calms down there will be some idiot walkin on ice by next weekend


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1863063 said:


> If the wind calms down there will be some idiot walkin on ice by next weekend


Yes they will!


----------



## cbservicesllc

cbservicesllc;1863045 said:


> I have a feeling some of the bigger companies are really going to get caught with their pants down... Multiple larger sites here in MG not marked, no equipment... Places that IC, Rx, and It's all in the Name service...


Of course... all three of these have a meteorologist... maybe they know something... and none of them use Dr. Novak!


----------



## unit28

Someone has an
NWS advisory up


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1863069 said:


> Of course... all three of these have a meteorologist... maybe they know something... and none of them use Dr. Novak!


Hmmmmm... Interesting.


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1863071 said:


> Someone has an
> NWS advisory up


Surprised we don't yet.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1863073 said:


> Surprised we don't yet.


Looks like Nodak... ours will be here by morning...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1863075 said:


> Looks like Nodak... ours will be here by morning...


Probably right.


----------



## CityGuy

Smoker fired up and beef roast going in.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1863077 said:


> Smoker fired up and beef roast going in.


What time should I be there??


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1863077 said:


> Smoker fired up and beef roast going in.


Sounds good.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1863079 said:


> What time should I be there??


In-laws will be here at 5.


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1863051 said:


> There all spoken for though


Interesting buddy called on Wednesday for a price and they told him he could pick one up that day.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1863081 said:


> In-laws will be here at 5.


Jesus, again!?!?!


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;1863073 said:


> Surprised we don't yet.


Devil's in the details......

Something is not mixing
and it's the main ingredient


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Novak updated


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Unless 30,000 people go out staking tomorrow, it looks like a lot of people are going to be rolling the dice.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1863081 said:


> In-laws will be here at 5.


Then we will be there at 4


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1863088 said:


> Devil's in the details......
> 
> Something is not mixing
> and it's the main ingredient


Cold?.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1863091 said:


> Then we will be there at 4


I like your thinking.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1863089 said:


> Novak updated


Bring it on!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1863086 said:


> Jesus, again!?!?!


Yup. They sold their house in tonka and are heading up north to Brainard area for retirement.


----------



## CityGuy

Novak as of 25 minutes ago.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1863083 said:


> Interesting buddy called on Wednesday for a price and they told him he could pick one up that day.


For a 9'? They have 8' I think


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1863097 said:


> Yup. They sold their house in tonka and are heading up north to Brainard area for retirement.


Sweet......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1863099 said:


> For a 9'? They have 8' I think


9 footer, only way to go.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1863098 said:


> Novak as of 25 minutes ago.


Would like to see s 60 mile push north


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1863090 said:


> Unless 30,000 people go out staking tomorrow, it looks like a lot of people are going to be rolling the dice.


I will be one of them.


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1863099 said:


> For a 9'? They have 8' I think


He wanted 9 or 10


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1863108 said:


> Would like to see s 60 mile push north


Nope, stay right there!


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1863088 said:


> Devil's in the details......
> 
> Something is not mixing
> and it's the main ingredient


You're like Mr. Wizard or something... Love the cryptic messages... moisture?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1863090 said:


> Unless 30,000 people go out staking tomorrow, it looks like a lot of people are going to be rolling the dice.


Sure does look that way... I guess I'd rather be half prepared...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1863097 said:


> Yup. They sold their house in tonka and are heading up north to Brainard area for retirement.


That'll last about a month once the little one gets here! Thumbs Up


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1863115 said:


> That'll last about a month once the little one gets here! Thumbs Up


Then they will live in his basement.


----------



## CityGuy

Looking and smelling good.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1863115 said:


> That'll last about a month once the little one gets here! Thumbs Up


Already have to finish the lowest level bedroom now. Need 2 extra one for mom and one for in-laws.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1863116 said:


> Then they will live in his basement.


They all ready invited themselves for may, june, july next year. 

I will be praying for lots of burns.


----------



## CityGuy

Time for some ND football.

Go Irish!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1863111 said:


> He wanted 9 or 10


All I know is they do t have my 9'


----------



## CityGuy

Sunday night:
Snow likely, mainly after 3am. Cloudy, with a low around 25. North northwest wind 5 to 10 mph becoming east northeast after midnight. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of less than one inch possible.

Monday:
Snow. The snow could be heavy at times. High near 29. Northeast wind 10 to 15 mph, with gusts as high as 25 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. New snow accumulation of 5 to 9 inches possible.

Monday night:
A 50 percent chance of snow, mainly before 3am. Cloudy, with a low around 19. North wind 10 to 15 mph. New snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Winter storm watch


----------



## 1997chevy

My phone just lit up with winter storm watches!


----------



## CityGuy

Urgent - winter weather message
national weather service twin cities/chanhassen mn
243 pm cst sat nov 8 2014

...significant snow accumulations likely monday into monday
night...

.a potent autumn storm system will bring significant snowfall
amounts to much of central and southern minnesota and into west
central wisconsin. A large swath of central minnesota...from the
morris and granite falls areas in western minnesota...through the
twin cities metro...to much of western wisconsin can expect 8 to
12 inches of wet snow from sunday night through midday tuesday...
Most of which will fall from early monday morning through late day
monday...including both the morning and evening commutes. Further
into southern minnesota...lesser amounts of 5 to 8 inches can be
expected...and this includes the new ulm...mankato and owatonna
areas. In addition...strong northeast winds of 15 to 25 mph may
create blowing snow concerns. Preparations should be made with
this being the first significant snow storm of the season. Expect
travel on monday to be heavily impacted...and travel may be
impacted longer as much colder air surging in behind this storm
may keep icy patches of compacted snow on the roads.

Mnz044-045-047>070-wiz014>016-023>028-090500-
/o.new.kmpx.ws.a.0007.141110t0300z-141111t1800z/
mille lacs-kanabec-stevens-pope-stearns-benton-sherburne-isanti-
chisago-lac qui parle-swift-chippewa-kandiyohi-meeker-wright-
hennepin-anoka-ramsey-washington-yellow medicine-renville-mcleod-
sibley-carver-scott-dakota-polk-barron-rusk-st. Croix-pierce-dunn-
pepin-eau claire-
including the cities of...princeton...mora...morris...glenwood...
St. Cloud...foley...elk river...cambridge...center city...
Madison...benson...montevideo...willmar...litchfield...
Monticello...minneapolis...blaine...st. Paul...stillwater...
Granite falls...olivia...hutchinson...gaylord...chaska...
Shakopee...burnsville...amery...balsam lake...rice lake...
Barron...ladysmith...hudson...new richmond...river falls...
Prescott...menomonie...boyceville...durand...pepin...
Chippewa falls...bloomer...eau claire...altoona
243 pm cst sat nov 8 2014

...winter storm watch in effect from sunday evening through
tuesday morning...

The national weather service in twin cities/chanhassen has issued
a winter storm watch...which is in effect from sunday evening
through tuesday morning.

* timing...snow will start late sunday evening into early monday
morning and continue through monday night...tapering off
tuesday morning. The heaviest snow will fall late monday morning
through late monday afternoon.

* snow accumulation...8 to 12 inches.

* other impacts...northeast winds of 15 to 25 mph may produce
blowing snow. Travel may be hazardous late sunday night
through tuesday morning...particularly the monday morning and
evening commutes. This will be a wet snow which may be difficult
to shovel.

Precautionary/preparedness actions...

A winter storm watch means there is a potential for significant
snow...sleet...or ice accumulations that may impact travel.
Continue to monitor the latest forecasts.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Lots of plows on trucks on the road.


----------



## 1997chevy

Damn polaris beat me to it


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1863138 said:


> Urgent - winter weather message
> national weather service twin cities/chanhassen mn
> 243 pm cst sat nov 8 2014
> 
> ...significant snow accumulations likely monday into monday
> night...
> 
> .a potent autumn storm system will bring significant snowfall
> amounts to much of central and southern minnesota and into west
> central wisconsin. A large swath of central minnesota...from the
> morris and granite falls areas in western minnesota...through the
> twin cities metro...to much of western wisconsin can expect 8 to
> 12 inches of wet snow from sunday night through midday tuesday...
> Most of which will fall from early monday morning through late day
> monday...including both the morning and evening commutes. Further
> into southern minnesota...lesser amounts of 5 to 8 inches can be
> expected...and this includes the new ulm...mankato and owatonna
> areas. In addition...strong northeast winds of 15 to 25 mph may
> create blowing snow concerns. Preparations should be made with
> this being the first significant snow storm of the season. Expect
> travel on monday to be heavily impacted...and travel may be
> impacted longer as much colder air surging in behind this storm
> may keep icy patches of compacted snow on the roads.
> 
> Mnz044-045-047>070-wiz014>016-023>028-090500-
> /o.new.kmpx.ws.a.0007.141110t0300z-141111t1800z/
> mille lacs-kanabec-stevens-pope-stearns-benton-sherburne-isanti-
> chisago-lac qui parle-swift-chippewa-kandiyohi-meeker-wright-
> hennepin-anoka-ramsey-washington-yellow medicine-renville-mcleod-
> sibley-carver-scott-dakota-polk-barron-rusk-st. Croix-pierce-dunn-
> pepin-eau claire-
> including the cities of...princeton...mora...morris...glenwood...
> St. Cloud...foley...elk river...cambridge...center city...
> Madison...benson...montevideo...willmar...litchfield...
> Monticello...minneapolis...blaine...st. Paul...stillwater...
> Granite falls...olivia...hutchinson...gaylord...chaska...
> Shakopee...burnsville...amery...balsam lake...rice lake...
> Barron...ladysmith...hudson...new richmond...river falls...
> Prescott...menomonie...boyceville...durand...pepin...
> Chippewa falls...bloomer...eau claire...altoona
> 243 pm cst sat nov 8 2014
> 
> ...winter storm watch in effect from sunday evening through
> tuesday morning...
> 
> The national weather service in twin cities/chanhassen has issued
> a winter storm watch...which is in effect from sunday evening
> through tuesday morning.
> 
> * timing...snow will start late sunday evening into early monday
> morning and continue through monday night...tapering off
> tuesday morning. The heaviest snow will fall late monday morning
> through late monday afternoon.
> 
> * snow accumulation...8 to 12 inches.
> 
> * other impacts...northeast winds of 15 to 25 mph may produce
> blowing snow. Travel may be hazardous late sunday night
> through tuesday morning...particularly the monday morning and
> evening commutes. This will be a wet snow which may be difficult
> to shovel.
> 
> Precautionary/preparedness actions...
> 
> A winter storm watch means there is a potential for significant
> snow...sleet...or ice accumulations that may impact travel.
> Continue to monitor the latest forecasts.


Lets go!.........


----------



## CityGuy

1997chevy;1863135 said:


> My phone just lit up with winter storm watches!


How do you make it do that?

Is there an app?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1863143 said:


> How do you make it do that?
> 
> Is there an app?


The civil warning thing,just change your preferences.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1863139 said:


> Lots of plows on trucks on the road.


I bet lots of dealers are in panic mode.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1863143 said:


> How do you make it do that?
> 
> Is there an app?


Nd I think the fox 9 app will do it too.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1863144 said:


> The civil warning thing,just change your preferences.


Hmm going to have to look for that


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1863116 said:


> Then they will live in his basement.


:laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1863145 said:


> I bet lots of dealers are in panic mode.


Most likely right.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Neighbors driveway got staked today I see.


----------



## 1997chevy

Hamelfire;1863143 said:


> How do you make it do that?
> 
> Is there an app?


Accuweather and kstp


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1863150 said:


> Neighbors driveway got staked today I see.


That contractor must not be a Plowsite member......


----------



## CityGuy

1997chevy;1863151 said:


> Accuweather and kstp


Thanks...........


----------



## unit28

I ppsted earlier wondering if it would shift north east
NWS might modify again putting lmn for the bulk

Have to see what tomorrow brings 
Hopefully shear off some of it
We dont need a foot this early


----------



## NorthernProServ

Hamelfire;1863133 said:


> Sunday night:
> Snow likely, mainly after 3am. Cloudy, with a low around 25. North northwest wind 5 to 10 mph becoming east northeast after midnight. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of less than one inch possible.
> 
> Monday:
> Snow. The snow could be heavy at times. High near 29. Northeast wind 10 to 15 mph, with gusts as high as 25 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. New snow accumulation of 5 to 9 inches possible.
> 
> Monday night:
> A 50 percent chance of snow, mainly before 3am. Cloudy, with a low around 19. North wind 10 to 15 mph. New snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible.


Yeaaahh baby !


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Totals down and high temp on Monday went up 6 degrees for me


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1863165 said:


> Totals down and high temp on Monday went up 6 degrees for me


It will change again.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm at 100% snow now, totals the same.


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1863163 said:


> We dont need a foot this early


I will respectfully disagree.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1863166 said:


> It will change again.


I'm sure. Last totals and temp for that time lasted 30 hours


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1863167 said:


> I'm at 100% snow now, totals the same.


I'm up to 90% from 80% but less totals now


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1863163 said:


> I ppsted earlier wondering if it would shift north east
> NWS might modify again putting lmn for the bulk
> 
> Have to see what tomorrow brings
> Hopefully shear off some of it
> We dont need a foot this early


So what determines the shear? Must be related to the wind speed/direction map you posted earlier? I think that's what it was...


----------



## NorthernProServ

Ready to Rock N' Roll!


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ;1863176 said:


> Ready to Rock N' Roll!


Nice looking rigs. I have always liked black trucks, just a ***** to keep clean.


----------



## unit28

Mcd's will follow,...,..,...


----------



## CityGuy

Why do I have a feeling I am getting called to work tomorrow or very early monday? Like 1200 am.


Might have to do with **** aint ready once again this year.


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1863179 said:


> Mcd's will follow,...,..,...


I don't get it...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1863183 said:


> I don't get it...


I think he's getting McDonald's


----------



## OC&D

Sounds like snow is on it's way? I better make a liquor store run.


----------



## Greenery

Hamelfire;1863180 said:


> Why do I have a feeling I am getting called to work tomorrow or very early monday? Like 1200 am.
> 
> Might have to do with **** aint ready once again this year.


Bring it! .....


----------



## CityGuy

Greenery;1863192 said:


> Bring it! .....


My truck is ready but 10 others aren't. And the loaders and blade need to be mounted with wings.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Hamelfire;1863178 said:


> Nice looking rigs. I have always liked black trucks, just a ***** to keep clean.


Thanks, trailers are all black too.

Agree with trying to keep them clean !


----------



## qualitycut

So plow works if i tap controller and blinkers flash, turn signal wasn't working then hooked up new harness converter and work s fine. Any ideas boss plow


----------



## CityGuy

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

What to pick


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1863196 said:


> So plow works if i tap controller and blinkers flash, turn signal wasn't working then hooked up new harness converter and work s fine. Any ideas boss plow


Try the Boss section of this site.


----------



## NorthernProServ

hamelfire;1863198 said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> what to pick


x2 !!!!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bottom two look good!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1863204 said:


> Bottom two look good!


Those also look like the lesser of the evils...


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1863176 said:


> Ready to Rock N' Roll!


Looks sharp! What's in the back?


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1863210 said:


> Looks sharp! What's in the back?


coolers of beer!! hopefully Thumbs Up


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1863210 said:


> Looks sharp! What's in the back?


Pallet of salt.  Picked two up yesterday.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Green Grass;1863211 said:


> coolers of beer!! hopefully Thumbs Up


I wish !!....


----------



## Green Grass

NorthernProServ;1863213 said:


> I wish !!....


No you don't or we would all be at your house.


----------



## Greenery

Cleanups are done!

Well, except for 2-3 that I'm not too worried about.

Headed up tonight so I can get a couple hours of hunting in tomorrow morning. 

Then back to snow prep.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1863212 said:


> Pallet of salt.  Picked two up yesterday.


Ahhh gotcha... friggin NSI hasn't called back on my order... went and got one pallet from Menards


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Hamelfire;1863198 said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> What to pick


 NAM or Micro with a northerly push or American with a southerly!!


----------



## Green Grass

Snow I see the Cops are looking for your GF.

https://www.facebook.com/1703579863...0357986321587/880114148679297/?type=1&theater


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1863186 said:


> I think he's getting McDonald's


Jealous.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1863196 said:


> So plow works if i tap controller and blinkers flash, turn signal wasn't working then hooked up new harness converter and work s fine. Any ideas boss plow


I don't know what you're asking.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1863220 said:


> Snow I see the Cops are looking for your GF.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/1703579863...0357986321587/880114148679297/?type=1&theater


Yikes!........


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1863223 said:


> I don't know what you're asking.


I figured I was the only one confused.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1863220 said:


> Snow I see the Cops are looking for your GF.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/1703579863...0357986321587/880114148679297/?type=1&theater


Ha..........


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1863227 said:


> I figured I was the only one confused.


Your always confused.

Oh wait that's me.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1863227 said:


> I figured I was the only one confused.


Plow only works when i tap controller quickly


----------



## CityGuy

Damn football is going to delay the news on a few channels.


----------



## CityGuy

Anyone ever buy anything from Habor Freight?

Good bad or?


----------



## MM&L

Anyone interested in plowing a lot in St. Paul. Smaller lot can be plowed with one truck. Takes approximately 2 hours on a 6-8" snowfall. Located at NE corner Shepard and Randolph. Looking for someone to plow it all season. PM me if interested


----------



## Polarismalibu

It's strange I don't feel excited yet......


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1863247 said:


> It's strange I don't feel excited yet......


I dont i need to get that plow fixed


----------



## qualitycut

Im cafed if i dont get that plow running.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1863251 said:


> Im cafed if i dont get that plow running.


Were all cafed!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1863251 said:


> Im cafed if i dont get that plow running.


Especially when you get 12" and 30mph winds


----------



## Bill1090

Lwnmwr you have a Pm


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1863251 said:


> Im cafed if i dont get that plow running.


You should of bought my truck. :laughing:

You will figure it out.


----------



## Camden

Hamelfire;1863128 said:


> Time for some ND football.
> 
> Go Irish!


Boo!  I hate ND. They're the Yankees of college football.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1863264 said:


> Lwnmwr you have a Pm


Don't see it. Text me @ 651-248-9728.

On my way to WalMart to get the supplies for my map books.


----------



## qualitycut

Well at least my 70 dollar steaks good. Only bar with seating was Murray's little to classy for me


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1863265 said:


> You should of bought my truck. :laughing:
> 
> You will figure it out.


Umm i got a guy looking at the plow tomorrow to figure it out if it doesnt work o got cash and may be on my way to shakopee


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1863265 said:


> You should of bought my truck. :laughing:
> 
> You will figure it out.


What are you selling??


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1863272 said:


> Well at least my 70 dollar steaks good. Only bar with seating was Murray's little to classy for me


Jeez high roller


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1863274 said:


> Umm i got a guy looking at the plow tomorrow to figure it out if it doesnt work o got cash and may be on my way to shakopee


Snow plow plus is open all weekend.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1863236 said:


> Anyone ever buy anything from Habor Freight?
> 
> Good bad or?


China Freight? All the time... good for "throw away" tools


----------



## qualitycut

Since i was having such a cafe day o decided to get the bill. Now i feel better at least.


----------



## SnowGuy73

2 doe and a six pointer.


----------



## BossPlow614

Polaris, where at Fleet Farm did you see stakes for 89 cents??


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1863289 said:


> 2 doe and a six pointer.


Hanging out at the bar?


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1863290 said:


> Polaris, where at Fleet Farm did you see stakes for 89 cents??


Over in the tool section


----------



## Polarismalibu

Is the wild game not on tv???


----------



## qualitycut

Wow the talent here is great


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1863293 said:


> Is the wild game not on tv???


668-2 on direct tv


----------



## OC&D

Hamelfire;1863236 said:


> Anyone ever buy anything from Habor Freight?
> 
> Good bad or?


Yes, all the time.

Some good, some bad depending on what you're looking at. The hand tools and stuff can't be beat if you're looking to have extras in your truck or something--my Snap-On and Craftsman tools don't leave the garage. Their electric tools are somewhat hit or miss. When it comes to that stuff, like drills, saws, etc, I'm happy to spend the money on Milwaukee and Bosch.

I buy a lot of random stuff like wire shrink wrap, wire connectors, gloves, etc. there since their prices are pretty decent. Oddly enough the transmission jack I used for the salt spreader I'm selling I bought there.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1863297 said:


> Wow the talent here is great


Pictures or it didn't happen.


----------



## OC&D

Polarismalibu;1863293 said:


> Is the wild game not on tv???


It is, my DVR is recording it as we speak. This is when I check out of this thread until I'm done watching the game so you guys don't spoil it for me.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1863300 said:


> 668-2 on direct tv


I have comcast. The guid shows it but the channel has the rangers and leafs on


----------



## cbservicesllc

Didn't see as much equipment as I thought moving around today... couple skids... some trucks with plows... even I feel halfway prepared...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just had a crew of 4 shovelers from IC fall in my lap. All 21 year old guys that have worked with each other for 3 years. 




BTW, I know how much IC pays shovelers now.


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1863266 said:


> Boo! I hate ND. They're the Yankees of college football.


Sorry ND family in this house.

Dad, Mom, and sister


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1863306 said:


> Didn't see as much equipment as I thought moving around today... couple skids... some trucks with plows... even I feel halfway prepared...


I bet a lot will be moved tonight and tomorrow


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1863282 said:


> China Freight? All the time... good for "throw away" tools


Thats what I thought.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1863293 said:


> Is the wild game not on tv???


Fsn+.......


----------



## CityGuy

OC&D;1863301 said:


> Yes, all the time.
> 
> Some good, some bad depending on what you're looking at. The hand tools and stuff can't be beat if you're looking to have extras in your truck or something--my Snap-On and Craftsman tools don't leave the garage. Their electric tools are somewhat hit or miss. When it comes to that stuff, like drills, saws, etc, I'm happy to spend the money on Milwaukee and Bosch.
> 
> I buy a lot of random stuff like wire shrink wrap, wire connectors, gloves, etc. there since their prices are pretty decent. Oddly enough the transmission jack I used for the salt spreader I'm selling I bought there.


Is there a local or all mail order?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1863313 said:


> Fsn+.......


Yeah it's on now. They were supposed to start at 6


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1863314 said:


> Is there a local or all mail order?


There's one in Fridley


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1863305 said:


> I have comcast. The guid shows it but the channel has the rangers and leafs on


Comcast 254


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1863316 said:


> There's one in Fridley


Cool will have to stop up sometime


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1863315 said:


> Yeah it's on now. They were supposed to start at 6


6:30 start....


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1863275 said:


> What are you selling??


What do you need? I have a '97 chevy one ton dump with a 9' western. Maybe a pickup with plow and a trailer right now. More to come possibly if I can get a chance to go buy some new stuff.



Polarismalibu;1863305 said:


> I have comcast. The guid shows it but the channel has the rangers and leafs on


Looks like it will start soon. 254 on my comcast.


----------



## CityGuy

Gal singing National Anthem is easy on the eyes.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1863314 said:


> Is there a local or all mail order?


North of the old Columbia Heights rainbow foods... West of Central


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1863322 said:


> Gal singing National Anthem is easy on the eyes.


She can come sing the national anthem at my house anytime she wants.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1863324 said:


> She can come sing the national anthem at my house anytime she wants.


Right after she stops at mine. ussmileyflag


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1863325 said:


> Right after she stops at mine. ussmileyflag


Well my house is before yours


----------



## CityGuy

Fast pace game so far.


----------



## TKLAWN

Please kill me!!!!!


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1863331 said:


> Please kill me!!!!!


Not worth the jail time


----------



## CityGuy

TKLAWN;1863331 said:


> Please kill me!!!!!


The game isn't that bad yet. :laughing:


----------



## albhb3

anyone ever return caliper cores back to a different napa then bought from???


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1863321 said:


> What do you need? I have a '97 chevy one ton dump with a 9' western. Maybe a pickup with plow and a trailer right now. More to come possibly if I can get a chance to go buy some new stuff.
> 
> Looks like it will start soon. 254 on my comcast.


I'm looking to add another plow truck. Also need a skid trailer and a house in Arizona to move too


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1863339 said:


> I'm looking to add another plow truck. Also need a skid trailer and a house in Arizona to move too


After this snow I will send you some pictures and info if you're interested.


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;1863331 said:


> Please kill me!!!!!


That doesnt sound good


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1863345 said:


> That doesnt sound good


Sounds like some plows aren't working and/or a skid or two haven't been delivered.

Speaking of that I saw Reliakor hauling an old loader down 35w today.


----------



## SSS Inc.

New NAM is loading......Five minutes until full report.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1863350 said:


> Sounds like some plows aren't working and/or a skid or two haven't been delivered.
> 
> Speaking of that I saw Reliakor hauling an old loader down 35w today.


Well if winter lease won't start till the 15th and if we get a foot on Monday that is a lot of people without equipment.


----------



## Green Grass

Monticello fire has a machine in a business on fire. Starting big lake


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1863355 said:


> Well if winter lease won't start till the 15th and if we get a foot on Monday that is a lot of people without equipment.


Is that how they all are? I was surprised when the guy at case told me that. Seems way too risky to me. I can't believe MnDot didn't make some other kind of deal for the loaders that were headed their way from Case.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1863358 said:


> Is that how they all are? I was surprised when the guy at case told me that. Seems way too risky to me. I can't believe MnDot didn't make some other kind of deal for the loaders that were headed their way from Case.


I believe cat is the same way.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1863357 said:


> Monticello fire has a machine in a business on fire. Starting big lake


Nice.........


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1863354 said:


> New NAM is loading......Five minutes until full report.


Its been 5 minutes.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1863354 said:


> New NAM is loading......Five minutes until full report.


Aren't you an hour early?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1863364 said:


> Nice.........


Delano had the same thing earlier


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1863362 said:


> I believe cat is the same way.


Well then a ton of people are screwed. I feel pretty good about the snow now but I suppose I should mount all the plows tomorrow. First one went on today and works.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1863370 said:


> Well then a ton of people are screwed. I feel pretty good about the snow now but I suppose I should mount all the plows tomorrow. First one went on today and works.


I will go stake all day after hockey tomorrow and finish clean ups


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1863365 said:


> Its been 5 minutes.


Its slow tonight. I'm only up to tomorrow at noon. Give me five more minutes. 


cbservicesllc;1863366 said:


> Aren't you an hour early?


Not for where I look. Info is available much earlier than the Meteogram will display it.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1863358 said:


> Is that how they all are? I was surprised when the guy at case told me that. Seems way too risky to me. I can't believe MnDot didn't make some other kind of deal for the loaders that were headed their way from Case.


I would bet that they need them more for clean up after the storm than during.


----------



## qualitycut

K country fan or not, garth puts on a great concert


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1863371 said:


> I will go stake all day after hockey tomorrow and finish clean ups


We don't stake anything so I've got that going for me but hockey put a damper on my efforts mounting plows today. I'm hoping to get to our shop at 6 a.m. tomorrow and have everything working by the time hockey starts at 1.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1863375 said:


> Its slow tonight. I'm only up to tomorrow at noon. Give me five more minutes.
> 
> Not for where I look. Info is available much earlier than the Meteogram will display it.


Copy that.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1863380 said:


> We don't stake anything so I've got that going for me but hockey put a damper on my efforts mounting plows today. I'm hoping to get to our shop at 6 a.m. tomorrow and have everything working by the time hockey starts at 1.


Hockey is at 11:45


----------



## CityGuy

Goalllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1863383 said:


> Goalllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


Good to know we are watching planes fire and rescue


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1863382 said:


> Hockey is at 11:45


That gives ya a few hours to finish up.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1863375 said:


> Not for where I look. Info is available much earlier than the Meteogram will display it.


COD Weather? I never noticed it started earlier before...


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1863384 said:


> Good to know we are watching planes fire and rescue


tied up.

You learning anything new?


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1863388 said:


> COD Weather? I never noticed it started earlier before...


It won't go up on the meteogram until the whole run is updated. Sometimes it takes over an hour to finish.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1863393 said:


> It won't go up on the meteogram until the whole run is updated. Sometimes it takes over an hour to finish.


Makes sense... does it usually start an hour/hour and a half before it shows on the meteogram?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Snowguy, Its still loading but so far the NAM appears to be coming in a little south and later than previous runs. Almost there.............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sooooo,... next dayed headlight adapters out of ESI on Wednesday. Still not here.

Paid $15 shipping, but it doesn't say "Next day" on the invoice. Either I over paid for shipping some headlight adapters and they shipped them normal speed, or UPS is holding my headlight adapters.

They just left IL today, will be here in 2 business days.

Gonna be fun Monday night driving around with my plow 3" off the road with 12" of snow on it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1863395 said:


> Makes sense... does it usually start an hour/hour and a half before it shows on the meteogram?


Yes. The NAM usually happens before the GFS too.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1863397 said:


> Sooooo,... next dayed headlight adapters out of ESI on Wednesday. Still not here.
> 
> Paid $15 shipping, but it doesn't say "Next day" on the invoice. Either I over paid for shipping some headlight adapters and they shipped them normal speed, or UPS is holding my headlight adapters.
> 
> They just left IL today, will be here in 2 business days.
> 
> Gonna be fun Monday night driving around with my plow 3" off the road with 12" of snow on it.


Someone owes you some money


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1863397 said:


> Sooooo,... next dayed headlight adapters out of ESI on Wednesday. Still not here.
> 
> Paid $15 shipping, but it doesn't say "Next day" on the invoice. Either I over paid for shipping some headlight adapters and they shipped them normal speed, or UPS is holding my headlight adapters.
> 
> They just left IL today, will be here in 2 business days.
> 
> Gonna be fun Monday night driving around with my plow 3" off the road with 12" of snow on it.


Just tape some flashlights to the plowlights......You'll be fine.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1863389 said:


> tied up.
> 
> You learning anything new?


You can drop skids out of an airplane.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1863396 said:


> Snowguy, Its still loading but so far the NAM appears to be coming in a little south and later than previous runs. Almost there.............


Yeah what up with that... absolutely nothing in the Cities at 6am


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1863397 said:


> Sooooo,... next dayed headlight adapters out of ESI on Wednesday. Still not here.
> 
> Paid $15 shipping, but it doesn't say "Next day" on the invoice. Either I over paid for shipping some headlight adapters and they shipped them normal speed, or UPS is holding my headlight adapters.
> 
> They just left IL today, will be here in 2 business days.
> 
> Gonna be fun Monday night driving around with my plow 3" off the road with 12" of snow on it.


You call snow plows plus? I know its a long drive...


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1863403 said:


> Yeah what up with that... absolutely nothing in the Cities at 6am


Its just one model. I'm more curious about the track at this point.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1863406 said:


> Its just one model. I'm more curious about the track at this point.


Yeah... I hear ya...


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1863404 said:


> You call snow plows plus? I know its a long drive...


Open all weekend


----------



## banonea

NorthernProServ;1862962 said:


> Why cant they have them already connected with the upfitters inside the truck with a pigtail.


They do, for $1500.00 on my ford. That's why I made them give me the parts when I bought the truck and I installed them. took me 10 min to do it. the up lifter set was like $400.00 new, and they forgot the relay block. made them give me that as well for free, another $250.00


----------



## SSS Inc.

My expert opinion on the new Nam is I think we are all screwed. Especially Lwnmwr but he seems more prepared than anyone.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1862975 said:


> I could live with that


Same hereThumbs Up


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1863412 said:


> My expert opinion on the new Nam is I think we are all screwed. Especially Lwnmwr but he seems more prepared than anyone.


What do you think the start time will be?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1863404 said:


> You call snow plows plus? I know its a long drive...


Just called and left a message. Will call again in the morning.


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;1863408 said:


> Open all weekend


I'll be going. one stop shopping


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1863412 said:


> My expert opinion on the new Nam is I think we are all screwed. Especially Lwnmwr but he seems more prepared than anyone.


It's still like 30 hours away...


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1863397 said:


> Sooooo,... next dayed headlight adapters out of ESI on Wednesday. Still not here.
> 
> Paid $15 shipping, but it doesn't say "Next day" on the invoice. Either I over paid for shipping some headlight adapters and they shipped them normal speed, or UPS is holding my headlight adapters.
> 
> They just left IL today, will be here in 2 business days.
> 
> Gonna be fun Monday night driving around with my plow 3" off the road with 12" of snow on it.


Snowplows plus next day for me free


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1863415 said:


> What do you think the start time will be?


I'd like to see some more info before I answer that. Looks like 6 a.m has been pretty consistent between the models. 


cbservicesllc;1863418 said:


> It's still like 30 hours away...


True! It could intensify and become an event of historic proportions......I mean fall apart and miss us entirely.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1863412 said:


> My expert opinion on the new Nam is I think we are all screwed. Especially Lwnmwr but he seems more prepared than anyone.


Got 3 major things to do tomorrow.

1) Finish my plowing books, hopefully tonight. Gonna go sleep for a couple of hours, I'm starting to lose it again after pulling the all nighter last night.

2) 1 full cleanup / bush trimming on a set of 13 townhomes in Wyoming. Then trim some bushes at a townhome in Lindstrom off the sidewalks.

3) when we went through the plows the other day, we had one truck available, so that's the one we hooked them all up to. Gonna try to get out by 6:30 tomorrow morning to hook the plows to each truck and check everything.

I know 1 needs a return spring. Hopefully the 2 that need edges are good.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1863420 said:


> True! It could intensify and become an event of historic proportions......I mean fall apart and miss us entirely.


Hahahahaha... Richard...


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;1863045 said:


> I have a feeling some of the bigger companies are really going to get caught with their pants down... Multiple larger sites here in MG not marked, no equipment... Places that IC, Rx, and It's all in the Name service...


That's what we need. Let them get caught to show the places that just because you don't have millions in equipment and people doesn't mean we cant provide better service and be ready for the surprise. dose anyone think those big "National" companies are sweating and putting in the extra effort like we are for there customer base.... I don't think so......


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1863416 said:


> Just called and left a message. Will call again in the morning.


If they have what you need and you pay for it I can pick it up after hockey and will be in Plymouth in the afternoon around 2:30-3:00 till close to dark.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1863421 said:


> Got 3 major things to do tomorrow.
> 
> 1) Finish my plowing books, hopefully tonight. Gonna go sleep for a couple of hours, I'm starting to lose it again after pulling the all nighter last night.
> 
> 2) 1 full cleanup / bush trimming on a set of 13 townhomes in Wyoming. Then trim some bushes at a townhome in Lindstrom off the sidewalks.
> 
> 3) when we went through the plows the other day, we had one truck available, so that's the one we hooked them all up to. Gonna try to get out by 6:30 tomorrow morning to hook the plows to each truck and check everything.
> 
> I know 1 needs a return spring. Hopefully the 2 that need edges are good.


You got this well under control. I just hope my plows will work right out the gate tomorrow morning. We'll see.



Green Grass;1863425 said:


> If they have what you need and you pay for it I can pick it up after hockey and will be in Plymouth in the afternoon around 2:30-3:00 till close to dark.


What a nice guy! Kudos to you.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1863425 said:


> If they have what you need and you pay for it I can pick it up after hockey and will be in Plymouth in the afternoon around 2:30-3:00 till close to dark.


Sounds good. Crysteel, Countryside and Plow World all have them on back order (of course if Crysteel is on BO, they all are) but it's worth a shot.


----------



## SnowGuy73

sss inc.;1863396 said:


> snowguy, its still loading but so far the nam appears to be coming in a little south and later than previous runs. Almost there.............


10-4........


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1863426 said:


> What a nice guy! Kudos to you.


Well I drive past it anyway


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1863427 said:


> Sounds good. Crysteel, Countryside and Plow World all have them on back order (of course if Crysteel is on BO, they all are) but it's worth a shot.


No worries if I can save you an hour by going places I am already driving glad to help


----------



## CityGuy

Well this game just went in the toilet


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1863431 said:


> Well this game just went in the toilet


Score?.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

3S, the NAM still the same as Bano posted for me earlier, about 15"?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1863432 said:


> Score?.....


4 to 1...........


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1863435 said:


> 4 to 1...........


Ouch!.....


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;1863217 said:


> Ahhh gotcha... friggin NSI hasn't called back on my order... went and got one pallet from Menards


I have about 2 ton bulk left over from last year so I should be good this storm........Thumbs Up


----------



## 1997chevy

LwnmwrMan22;1863433 said:


> 3S, the NAM still the same as Bano posted for me earlier, about 15"?


Got a link?


----------



## albhb3

so has anyone put the christmas lights on the house yet...I know I wasnt fallin off the roof after the snow and they workThumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1863441 said:


> so has anyone put the christmas lights on the house yet...I know I wasnt fallin off the roof after the snow and they workThumbs Up


Tomorrow, maybe.


----------



## banonea

Hamelfire;1863236 said:


> Anyone ever buy anything from Habor Freight?
> 
> Good bad or?


I have had luck so far. had a issue with a compressor but I got the warranty and the replaced it twice right in store. did the same with some hand tools, lifetime warranty in store replacementThumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I can see an early snow day this year for schools, at least 2 hours late on Tuesday.

NAM 4k has most snow overnight Monday now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1863433 said:


> 3S, the NAM still the same as Bano posted for me earlier, about 15"?


Yes. The precip map for the airport is up over an inch again. I'm still trying to figure out the ratios nws is using. Using the meteogram they seem to be around 14or 15:1


----------



## Green Grass

albhb3;1863441 said:


> so has anyone put the christmas lights on the house yet...I know I wasnt fallin off the roof after the snow and they workThumbs Up


My dad did theres about three weeks ago when it was 70 out.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I haven't done the lights yet but if we get a ton of snow I'm going all out with the Christmas music right out of the gate.


----------



## albhb3

Green Grass;1863448 said:


> My dad did theres about three weeks ago when it was 70 out.


he didnt leave the lights on did he


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;1863451 said:


> I haven't done the lights yet but if we get a ton of snow I'm going all out with the Christmas music right out of the gate.


your a sick sick man:laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well, I'm headed to bed for a couple of hours.

Got my addresses all in, now gotta get Sat images printed off.

Brain is melting down.










And I'm thinking my 16:1 on the meteo is close.


----------



## Green Grass

albhb3;1863452 said:


> he didnt leave the lights on did he


Nope waits till the day after thanksgiving like a normal person.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just had a winter storm warning issued......


----------



## NorthernProServ

Winter Storm warning- 3 am Monday to 12 pm Tuesday


----------



## Polarismalibu

Warning now


----------



## TKLAWN

No one would happen to have a spare western mvp/wideout controller?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1863454 said:


> And I'm thinking my 16:1 on the meteo is close.


I think you are real close. I messed with it to get nws to line up with the gfs and that was where I got the 14-15:1.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1863459 said:


> Just had a winter storm warning issued......


Through noon Tuesday


----------



## CityGuy

Warnings out all over now


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1863463 said:


> No one would happen to have a spare western mvp/wideout controller?


Is the fuse inside the controller good?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks to me like the storm is slowing down.

NWS mentioned that in one of the forecast discussions.

Blocking storm on the east coast is slowing this storm down.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Hamelfire;1863467 said:


> Warnings out all over now


I see warning for all of 7 county metro.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Even I don't like seeing this....
SNOWFALL RATES OF 1 TO 2 INCHES PER HOUR CAN BE EXPECTED
AT TIMES.


----------



## qualitycut

Welp buying a sled then


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1863463 said:


> No one would happen to have a spare western mvp/wideout controller?


Uh oh......


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1863469 said:


> Looks to me like the storm is slowing down.
> 
> NWS mentioned that in one of the forecast discussions.
> 
> Blocking storm on the east coast is slowing this storm down.


Why do I get this feeling by tomorrow night we will hear someone say 18-20".


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1863471 said:


> Even I don't like seeing this....
> SNOWFALL RATES OF 1 TO 2 INCHES PER HOUR CAN BE EXPECTED
> AT TIMES.


Thunder snow?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1863444 said:


> I can see an early snow day this year for schools, at least 2 hours late on Tuesday.
> 
> NAM 4k has most snow overnight Monday now.


Yeah I see that... First 2 inches aren't even down till noon or so...


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1863475 said:


> Why do I get this feeling by tomorrow night we will hear someone say 18-20".


That would be a lot of snow


----------



## banonea

albhb3;1863441 said:


> so has anyone put the christmas lights on the house yet...I know I wasnt fallin off the roof after the snow and they workThumbs Up


Got mine all done before Halloween, even made a light tree out of our flag pole....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1863479 said:


> That would be a lot of snow


Ya.........


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;1863468 said:


> Is the fuse inside the controller good?


It works when you push the bottom of the wires to the side , other wise not.
Cafe it i'm tearing it apart.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1863481 said:


> Ya.........


You would have fun shoveling your driveway.


----------



## Drakeslayer

TKLAWN;1863463 said:


> No one would happen to have a spare western mvp/wideout controller?


I have a new one at Perrys. My plow isn't getting instled until tuesday


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1863482 said:


> It works when you push the bottom of the wires to the side , other wise not.
> Cafe it i'm tearing it apart.


They come apart easy. Maybe you can fix the wires


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1863472 said:


> Welp buying a sled then


Beer talking?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1863483 said:


> You would have fun shoveling your driveway.


I have a plow guy, and a snow blower.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1863487 said:


> I have a plow guy, and a snow blower.


Plowz?????


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1863484 said:


> I have a new one at Perrys. My plow isn't getting instled until tuesday


Yikes!....


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1863482 said:


> It works when you push the bottom of the wires to the side , other wise not.
> Cafe it i'm tearing it apart.


Bend them to the side and tape them there. Or get your soldering gun out.

Final pages of the NAM loaded......over 1.5" of moisture!. Yikes.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;1863475 said:


> Why do I get this feeling by tomorrow night we will hear someone say 18-20".


Listening to NOAA right now, talking storm totals from 11-14"....Don't have to much more to go to get there.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1863488 said:


> Plowz?????


Haha.

How'd you know?


----------



## NorthernProServ

http://www.hpc.ncep.noaa.gov/pwpf/w...24&ptype=snow&amt=1&day=2&ftype=probabilities


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1863479 said:


> That would be a lot of snow


I'm starting to think it could happen.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Snow starts in 6 mins!!!!


(Accu)


----------



## banonea

TKLAWN;1863482 said:


> It works when you push the bottom of the wires to the side , other wise not.
> Cafe it i'm tearing it apart.


:

The wires will be broken at the base of the pistol grip. you can solder them to get by, then order a new plugin wire for $30.00 rom western, I had to do 3 of them


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1863494 said:


> I'm starting to think it could happen.


That's a lot of snow!


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1863495 said:


> Snow starts in 6 mins!!!!
> 
> (Accu)


I heard earlier a chance of flurries tonight.


----------



## SSS Inc.

NorthernProServ;1863491 said:


> Listening to NOAA right now, talking storm totals from 11-14"....Don't have to much more to go to get there.


NWS just bumped me up to 7-13"


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;1863499 said:


> NWS just bumped me up to 7-13"


Just checked mine too!!

same!

Plus 1-3" Monday night!

Cafe!


----------



## NorthernProServ

Now both Monday and Monday night have heavy snow also.


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ;1863470 said:


> I see warning for all of 7 county metro.


Here is what I got.

SIGNIFICANT WINTER STORM TO RESULT IN SEVERE TRAVEL IMPACTS 
MONDAY AND MONDAY NIGHT...

...CONFIDENCE HAS INCREASED SUCH THAT A PORTION OF THE WATCH HAS 
BEEN UPGRADED TO A WINTER STORM WARNING...

.A POTENT STORM SYSTEM WILL BRING SIGNIFICANT SNOWFALL TO MUCH OF 
CENTRAL AND SOUTHERN MINNESOTA AND WEST CENTRAL WISCONSIN. A 
LARGE SWATH OF CENTRAL MINNESOTA...FROM THE MORRIS AND GRANITE 
FALLS AREAS IN WESTERN MINNESOTA...THROUGH THE TWIN CITIES 
METRO...TO MUCH OF WESTERN WISCONSIN CAN EXPECT 8 TO 12 INCHES OR 
MORE OF SNOW FROM LATE SUNDAY NIGHT THROUGH MONDAY NIGHT OR 
TUESDAY MORNING. MOST IT WILL FALL FROM EARLY MONDAY MORNING 
THROUGH MONDAY EVENING...INCLUDING BOTH THE MORNING AND EVENING 
COMMUTES. SNOWFALL RATES OF 1 TO 2 INCHES PER HOUR CAN BE EXPECTED 
AT TIMES. ACROSS SOUTHERN MINNESOTA...LESSER AMOUNTS OF 5 TO 8 
INCHES CAN BE EXPECTED...AND THIS INCLUDES THE NEW ULM...MANKATO 
AND OWATONNA AREAS. 
PREPARATIONS SHOULD BE MADE WITH THIS BEING THE FIRST SIGNIFICANT 
SNOW STORM OF THE SEASON. EXPECT TRAVEL ON MONDAY TO BE SEVERELY 
IMPACTED...AND TRAVEL MAY BE IMPACTED AFTER THE STORM ENDS AS 
MUCH COLDER AIR SURGING IN BEHIND THIS STORM MAY KEEP COMPACTED 
SNOW ON THE ROADS FOR A FEW DAYS.

...WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 3 AM MONDAY TO NOON CST 
TUESDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN TWIN CITIES/CHANHASSEN HAS ISSUED 
A WINTER STORM WARNING FOR HEAVY SNOW AND BLOWING SNOW...WHICH IS 
IN EFFECT FROM 3 AM MONDAY TO NOON CST TUESDAY. THE WINTER STORM 
WATCH IS NO LONGER IN EFFECT.

* IMPACTS...SEVERE TRAVEL DELAYS DUE TO HEAVY SNOW AND THIS BEING 
THE FIRST SNOWFALL OF THE SEASON IN MANY AREAS. TRAVEL MAY 
BECOME VERY DIFFICULT OR IMPOSSIBLE IF VEHICLES BECOME STUCK 
DURING THE COMMUTES. CONSIDER ALTERING TRAVEL PLANS MONDAY. 
NORTHEAST WINDS OF 15 TO 25 MPH MAY PRODUCE BLOWING SNOW. THIS 
WILL BE A WET SNOW WHICH MAY BE DIFFICULT TO SHOVEL.

* SNOW ACCUMULATION...8 TO 12 INCHES WITH LOCALLY HIGHER TOTALS 
LIKELY.

* TIMING...SNOW WILL START LATE SUNDAY NIGHT INTO EARLY MONDAY 
MORNING AND CONTINUE THROUGH MONDAY NIGHT...TAPERING OFF LATE 
MONDAY NIGHT OR TUESDAY MORNING. THE HEAVIEST SNOW WILL FALL 
MONDAY MORNING THROUGH LATE MONDAY AFTERNOON.
Instructions:	A WINTER STORM WARNING FOR HEAVY SNOW MEANS SEVERE WINTER WEATHER CONDITIONS ARE EXPECTED OR OCCURRING. SIGNIFICANT AMOUNTS OF SNOW ARE FORECAST THAT WILL MAKE TRAVEL DANGEROUS. ONLY TRAVEL IN AN EMERGENCY. IF YOU MUST TRAVEL...KEEP AN EXTRA FLASHLIGHT...FOOD...AND WATER IN YOUR VEHICLE IN CASE OF AN EMERGENCY.
Target Area:	
Anoka
Benton
Carver
Chippewa
Chisago
Dakota
Hennepin
Isanti
Kanabec
Kandiyohi
Lac Qui Parle
McLeod
Meeker
Mille Lacs
Pope
Ramsey
Renville
Scott
Sherburne
Sibley
Stearns
Stevens
Swift
Washington
Wright
Yellow Medicine


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1863499 said:


> NWS just bumped me up to 7-13"


Same here.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1863471 said:


> Even I don't like seeing this....
> SNOWFALL RATES OF 1 TO 2 INCHES PER HOUR CAN BE EXPECTED
> AT TIMES.


F me.
Were Screwed.
Better pack a bag for work and my pillow


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1863475 said:


> Why do I get this feeling by tomorrow night we will hear someone say 18-20".


This is going to be big or one big bust.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1863508 said:


> F me.
> Were Screwed.
> Better pack a bag for work and my pillow


That's cute!


----------



## CityGuy

TKLAWN;1863482 said:


> It works when you push the bottom of the wires to the side , other wise not.
> Cafe it i'm tearing it apart.


Did the board take a crap?

I had that happen.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1863509 said:


> This is going to be big or one big bust.


A major bust if it was!


----------



## Ranger620

Accuweather still has me at 4-8 at this point that would be a plus nws has me at 6-10 and 1-3 yuck.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1863492 said:


> Haha.
> 
> How'd you know?


Cause he is working for them and will be plowing your driveway.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1863514 said:


> Cause he is working for them and will be plowing your driveway.


Hope he takes good pictures!


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1863499 said:


> NWS just bumped me up to 7-13"


Crap lets just go for 20 at this point.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1863510 said:


> That's cute!


You going to come cuddle with me on the floor?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1863516 said:


> Crap lets just go for 29.50 at this point.


Fixed it for Ya.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1863517 said:


> You going to come cuddle with me on the floor?


Maybe..........


----------



## mnlefty

Man a guy goes deer hunting for a couple days and you miss 65 pages and a blizzard forecast. We were planning on coming home Monday but might have to stay another day now... actually snowing decent here right now (half way between Cloquet and Eveleth) but only expecting an inch tonight and maybe a few out of the storm. And no deer yet, 10 guys, saw 5 does but this area is bucks only this year.


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnlefty;1863521 said:


> Man a guy goes deer hunting for a couple days and you miss 65 pages and a blizzard forecast. We were planning on coming home Monday but might have to stay another day now... actually snowing decent here right now (half way between Cloquet and Eveleth) but only expecting an inch tonight and maybe a few out of the storm. And no deer yet, 10 guys, saw 5 does but this area is bucks only this year.


That sucks, hopefully your luck is better tomorrow.


----------



## mnlefty

SnowGuy73;1863523 said:


> That sucks, hopefully your luck is better tomorrow.


We'll get something... The old guys of the group (my dad, uncle, and 3 of their cousins) started hunting this woods in 1969... I've been here since 89, we've only been skunked once in 45 years.


----------



## Drakeslayer

mnlefty;1863521 said:


> Man a guy goes deer hunting for a couple days and you miss 65 pages and a blizzard forecast. We were planning on coming home Monday but might have to stay another day now... actually snowing decent here right now (half way between Cloquet and Eveleth) but only expecting an inch tonight and maybe a few out of the storm. And no deer yet, 10 guys, saw 5 does but this area is bucks only this year.


It's those Cafeing Wolves I tell ya


----------



## albhb3

well it should be a fun ride monday night gotta run owatonna,mason city ia, austin rochester


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Its snowing here as I write this


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1863531 said:


> Its snowing here as I write this


You can keep it too


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnlefty;1863526 said:


> We'll get something... The old guys of the group (my dad, uncle, and 3 of their cousins) started hunting this woods in 1969... I've been here since 89, we've only been skunked once in 45 years.


Nice!......


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1863531 said:


> Its snowing here as I write this


Sweet!.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1863533 said:


> You can keep it too


I'll take what I'm going to get tonight, not what your going to get Monday Tuesday


----------



## SSS Inc.

OH NO! GFS is on the way up •√


----------



## SSS Inc.

NWS bumped me up again to 9-15" . What the hell is going on around here.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1863539 said:


> NWS bumped me up again to 9-15" . What the hell is going on around here.


I blame Obama


----------



## albhb3

well im glad all I have to blow is a 6 car driveway will get to see what this toro is made of... didnt hardly snow after I bought it late last winter


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1863541 said:


> I blame Obama


NO NO NO. Its Bush's fault silly.


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;1863544 said:


> NO NO NO. Its Bush's fault silly.


I still blame lincoln what was he thinkin


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;1863539 said:


> NWS bumped me up again to 9-15" . What the hell is going on around here.


Jesus.....


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1863544 said:


> NO NO NO. Its Bush's fault silly.


I blame Hillary!


----------



## Ranger620

I went to 8-14. Awesome


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1863490 said:


> Bend them to the side and tape them there. Or get your soldering gun out.
> 
> Final pages of the NAM loaded......over 1.5" of moisture!. Yikes.


Terrible...


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1863478 said:


> Yeah I see that... First 2 inches aren't even down till noon or so...


Cafe. The snow will probably end at 5am Tuesday & people are wondering why their parking lot/driveway has a 6"+ of snow because we all hadn't made the final run through at that point.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Anyone wanna go to Florida in the morning?


----------



## qualitycut

Cool went up to 6-10 and 2-4 **** that


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1863537 said:


> OH NO! GFS is on the way up •√


Again????????????????????????


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1863544 said:


> NO NO NO. Its Bush's fault silly.


I think it's Hillary


----------



## SSS Inc.

I hope I get to plow everything 4 times. payuppayuppayuppayup


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ;1863546 said:


> Jesus.....


I think he plows snow too


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1863555 said:


> I hope I get to plow everything 4 times. payuppayuppayuppayup


Once is one to many


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1863553 said:


> Again????????????????????????


It was the NAM before.



Hamelfire;1863554 said:


> I think it's Hillary


That's two votes for Hillary. Hopefully this isn't a sign of things to come. :crying:


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1863493 said:


> http://www.hpc.ncep.noaa.gov/pwpf/w...24&ptype=snow&amt=1&day=2&ftype=probabilities


I just played with this a bit... how can we only have a 90% chance of 1 inch or greater? Shouldn't it be 100% no question


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1863556 said:


> I think he plows snow too


No he stopped last year.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1863494 said:


> I'm starting to think it could happen.


Starting???


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1863508 said:


> F me.
> Were Screwed.
> Better pack a bag for work and my pillow


Just remember you wanted this...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1863558 said:


> Once is one to many


Not if 90% of your stuff is per time.


----------



## qualitycut

Cafe all you clowns who want snow. Cafers $!!!!


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1863564 said:


> Not if 90% of your stuff is per time.


I have a blizzard clause in my monthly's. Anything over 12" I get extra


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1863565 said:


> Cafe all you clowns who want snow. Cafers $!!!!


You read my mind!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1863566 said:


> I have a blizzard clause in my monthly's. Anything over 12" I get extra


So do I. Still don't want that much. Really don't want any at all


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1863551 said:


> Anyone wanna go to Florida in the morning?


Yep, I'm in


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1863565 said:


> Cafe all you clowns who want snow. Cafers $!!!!


It may or may not happen whether you like it or not. You have two choices: Complain about it or make the best of it. I have chosen to embrace the possibility of snow and make the best of it. If we fail at the execution of the snow removal I will know we did our best. If that's not good enough than it wasn't meant to be and I will embark on a different path.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1863568 said:


> So do I. Still don't want that much. Really don't want any at all


I agree. I'm not ready for a big snow. Especially this wet heavy concrete that will turn to crap when it freezes. We are all gonna have to deal with hard pack right out of the gate this year.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1863559 said:


> It was the NAM before.
> 
> That's two votes for Hillary. Hopefully this isn't a sign of things to come. :crying:


Well we could blame Jerrid


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1863570 said:


> It may or may not happen whether you like it or not. You have two choices: Complain about it or make the best of it. I have chosen to embrace the possibility of snow and make the best of it. If we fail at the execution of the snow removal I will know we did our best. If that's not good enough than it wasn't meant to be and I will embark on a different path.


I'm normally on that path. For some reason this particular storm (season) has me stressed over and beyond. I love snow, usually cant wait to plow. This year... dunno just stressed.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1863563 said:


> Just remember you wanted this...


I still say bring it.


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1863555 said:


> I hope I get to plow everything 4 times. payuppayup


Well if it's going to snow, we might as well make some money while we're at it payup 

We're going to have to snow blow the area around our retaining wall project afterwards so we can finish. Time to dig out the snow boots & snow pants.


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;1863566 said:


> I have a blizzard clause in my monthly's. Anything over 12" I get extra


Same here.....


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1863571 said:


> I agree. I'm not ready for a big snow. Especially this wet heavy concrete that will turn to crap when it freezes. We are all gonna have to deal with hard pack right out of the gate this year.


And limited salt supplies. Could be a long snow season.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1863575 said:


> I still say bring it.


Cafe you Obama lover! !!!


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1863570 said:


> It may or may not happen whether you like it or not. You have two choices: Complain about it or make the best of it. I have chosen to embrace the possibility of snow and make the best of it. If we fail at the execution of the snow removal I will know we did our best. If that's not good enough than it wasn't meant to be and I will embark on a different path.


Great outlook.....


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1863575 said:


> I still say bring it.


Get out of here!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1863580 said:


> Cafe you Obama lover! !!!


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1863569 said:


> Yep, I'm in


No you gotta stay and plow everyone's stuff you already had your Florida trip


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1863580 said:


> Cafe you Obama lover! !!!


Have a couple more drinks and you will feel better about it till tomorrow


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1863580 said:


> Cafe you Obama lover! !!!


It's Hillary get it right.Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1863582 said:


> Great outlook.....


It was intentionally a little sappy but more or less how I look at this stuff.


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1863586 said:


> No you gotta stay and plow everyone's stuff you already had your Florida trip


Now that is great advice!


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1863583 said:


> Get out of here!!!


I'm with SSS, you can make the best of it or let it get to you. 
If your that stressed or irritated by snow and plowing then get out of the bussiness.


----------



## Green Grass

They just said the heavy stuff from 1500 Monday to 600 Tuesday


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1863591 said:


> I'm with SSS, you can make the best of it or let it get to you.
> If your that stressed or irritated by snow and plowing then get out of the bussiness.


If crap you order and pay for would actually show up it would to be as bad. Of if we didn't have a retaining wall tore out right now that would help take some stress away. Actually I think that's the bigger problem


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1863594 said:


> If crap you order and pay for would actually show up it would to be as bad. Of if we didn't have a retaining wall tore out right now that would help take some stress away. Actually I think that's the bigger problem


Hopefully they can get it for you on Monday.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1863587 said:


> Have a couple more drinks and you will feel better about it till tomorrow


Ha, exactly till tomorrow.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1863589 said:


> It was intentionally a little sappy but more or less how I look at this stuff.


Still may come with cash tomorrow and buy a truck, text you tomorrow.


----------



## OC&D

Hamelfire;1863314 said:


> Is there a local or all mail order?


I've been to two, one in Fridley and one in West St. Paul, but I'm sure you could find their other locations on their website.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1863412 said:


> My expert opinion on the new Nam is I think we are all screwed. Especially Lwnmwr but he seems more prepared than anyone.


Not me!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yup, 7-13 now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Not bad out right now!


----------



## unit28

OC&D;1863628 said:


> Not me!


because unit said so...............

transitions baby


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

At least Accuweather is only at 4-8" for me.


----------



## unit28

like I said to lmn yesterday NWS will modify the trac and he'll get the bulk

now all kinds of bells and whistles are going off.

Novak will also have to get more specific instead of that infamous wide brush he allways uses
looks more tilted

surge of lps transitions down the rockies and hits the N side of the Wasatch before it takes a turn for the worse,lol

by 4pm Mon the shutters will bang and big money will be knocking at the door
could see some flakes by noon Mon

starts off looking good with about .24 units of pw, not quite 28units
just guessing but should be 2-4" on the ground by 7pm depending on meso convection
south for sure wet snow


----------



## unit28

looked more tilted to me, ecmwf thinks so too.

Moves the track even further N than yesterday

here ya go lmn

MOST NOTED TREND IN THE 00Z GUIDANCE WAS TOWARD A DEEPER/SLOWER
LOW LEVEL CYCLONE CROSSING THE UPPER GREAT LAKES ON DAYS
2/3...RESULTING IN AN INCREASE IN SNOW ACCUMULATIONS ACROSS
PORTIONS OF WI AND NORTHERN MI DURING THE PERIOD. STILL SOME
UNCERTAINTY WITH WHERE THE HEAVIER AMOUNTS WILL SET UP ACROSS
MN..WI AND MI. 

AS WAS THE CASE LAST NIGHT...THE ECMWF HAS ONCE
AGAIN MADE A SIGNIFICANT SHIFT TO THE NORTH WITH ITS AXIS OF
HEAVIER AMOUNTS...PLACING IT FURTHER TO THE NORTH THAN MOST OF THE
DETERMINISTIC MODELS.


----------



## unit28

what I see...

the reason I say more tilted or whatever is because of the isobars and their configuration during the storm movement that's forecasted

it's got some wrap pulling up waa from the south, but then also pulls caa from the noth, looking at Hudson Bay
for the cold air advection

it's easy for one like Novak to use isobars to show a track
different models show various isobars, I use a general opinion from more than one

these isobars look tight enough to cause some blowing snow but not a huge amount of drifting so far


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Eh, got my satellite images done. Now back to bed for an hour or so before I head out and start hooking up plows before my crew gets here to do the cleanups.

If no snow before noon, then I might spend all evening / night tonight marking.

Once I get the 2 cleanups done I'm worried about today, then I'll get my books together. if I gotta worry about parts for the plows, I can get my guys to do the cleanups while I run parts.

Shouldn't be anything too major (I hope) other than headlight adapters.

If everything wasn't so electronic anymore, I'd think about cutting the wires, hard wiring my headlights in until the adapters show.

I'm afraid I'd mess something up though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh boy... what an update from NWS!!

7-11" tomorrow, now 3-5" tomorrow night, around an inch on Tuesday.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1863644 said:


> Oh boy... what an update from NWS!!
> 
> 7-11" tomorrow, now 3-5" tomorrow night, around an inch on Tuesday.


I'm roughly at the same. Half inch accumulation tonight, 6-10" monday, 3-5" Monday night, half inch Tuesday.


----------



## SSS Inc.

What a beautiful morning to mount plows. I'm sure they will all work perfect the first time I try them.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1863664 said:


> What a beautiful morning to mount plows. I'm sure they will all work perfect the first time I try them.


Mine always did!


----------



## SnowGuy73

37° light breeze overcast.


----------



## SnowGuy73

No dew......


----------



## SnowGuy73

No frost....


----------



## SnowGuy73

No snow.......




Yet!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yuhas says 4-8" for the metro.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1863677 said:


> Yuhas says 4-8" for the metro.


Talked about warm air from the south, James might not get anything.


----------



## NorthernProServ

BossPlow614;1863655 said:


> I'm roughly at the same. Half inch accumulation tonight, 6-10" monday, 3-5" Monday night, half inch Tuesday.


Same here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well, at least I won't have to worry about giving 20% back next spring for getting less than 30" this season.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'll be about 1/4 of the way to getting the bonus money.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Tuesday night has a low of 8.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1863682 said:


> Tuesday night has a low of 8.


Loving it!..


----------



## SnowGuy73

Cody still hasn't given totals.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Plow is on the '14. Put one of the flat top V's on instead of the DXT or either of the VXT's. Plow stays below the headlights so I can see.

The solenoid was crabby this morning though. I should probably start just replacing solenoids when I swap truck side wiring from older truck to new truck.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Cody says 6-9" metro more north, less south.


----------



## Greenery

Let's hope the bulk stays north and along of 94.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1863695 said:


> Let's hope the bulk stays along of 494.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## Greenery

SnowGuy73;1863704 said:


> Fixed it for you.


Thank you.

I actually just read that the bulk will be along hwy 12, which is pretty much right where I am.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1863635 said:


> Yup, 7-13 now.


What are you doing up at this hour young man?


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1863664 said:


> What a beautiful morning to mount plows. I'm sure they will all work perfect the first time I try them.


Ya right.

Hopefully goes well.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1863678 said:


> Talked about warm air from the south, James might not get anything.


I heard from mom they might get icey mix.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1863643 said:


> Eh, got my satellite images done. Now back to bed for an hour or so before I head out and start hooking up plows before my crew gets here to do the cleanups.
> If no snow before noon, then I might spend all evening / night tonight marking.
> 
> Once I get the 2 cleanups done I'm worried about today, then I'll get my books together. if I gotta worry about parts for the plows, I can get my guys to do the cleanups while I run parts.
> 
> Shouldn't be anything too major (I hope) other than headlight adapters.
> 
> If everything wasn't so electronic anymore, I'd think about cutting the wires, hard wiring my headlights in until the adapters show.
> 
> I'm afraid I'd mess something up though.


Dont cut them. Use scotch locks and tap into them. That way you can still use the plugs and then tape the wire ware the taps are. Its easy, just probe the wire on the headlight with a test light.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1863704 said:


> Fixed it for you.


Thanks. Thumbs Up

Bring it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1863713 said:


> What are you doing up at this hour young man?


Crash with injuries.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1863717 said:


> I heard from mom they might get icey mix.


I heard the same.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1863719 said:


> Dont cut them. Use scotch locks and tap into them. That way you can still use the plugs and then tape the wire ware the taps are. Its easy, just probe the wire on the headlight with a test light.


With my flat top V, the headlights on the truck work fine.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1863731 said:


> With my flat top V, the headlights on the truck work fine.


Good deal...


----------



## CityGuy

At 845 Yuhas will show metro totals on 5.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1863736 said:


> Good deal...


Looks like whatever you can spare, whenever you can spare it, I'll use it.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Bloomington out pre treating


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1863744 said:


> Looks like whatever you can spare, whenever you can spare it, I'll use it.


It is starting to look like we aint going to see anything but rain ad a few flurries out of this so far. If that stays like that, I will come up with myself and my brother's truck.

what are you seeing for us in the maps? ( one of the days I need to learn to read those dam things.......


----------



## Green Grass

Greenery;1863710 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I actually just read that the bulk will be along hwy 12, which is pretty much right where I am.


that would be right over my housepayup


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1863729 said:


> Crash with injuries.


someone get there drink on??


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1863751 said:


> that would be right over my housepayup


Were 4-6 area.


----------



## CityGuy

JY map of snow


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1863754 said:


> Were 4-6 area.


well that's not that much


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1863758 said:


> well that's not that much


See map above.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1863758 said:


> well that's not that much


Hope it comes more south. payup


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1863762 said:


> Hope it comes more south. payup


that 6-8 is not very far north.


----------



## banonea

Going to finish the breaks on one of my guys truck that he is going to use to pull a trailer with blowers this year. got it all done last night, disk on the front and drum breaks on the back and I HATE DRUM BREAKS! was bleeding to entire system and one of the wheel cylinders on the rear stripped the bleeder screw out. NOW, I got to pull everything I just did apart to replace the cylinders :realmad::realmad: On top of that, I know I will need to replace 2 break lines because the are rusted as hell and are going to BREAK. ( did I mention I hate drum breaks) but better to do it now the in the middle of a storm.

We got all our clean ups done, got everything staked out, got to go dump the leaf loader and pull the top and doors off so we can use it for snow removal, replace the door glass on the new skid loader that I broke ( cant even get mad at the guys for it because I did it 2 days after I got the damm thing :realmad::realmad and we are ready. would like 1 more truck for plowing as a back up but I am looing for a western MVP for my brothers truck then I will flip his on to another truck......


----------



## banonea

Hamelfire;1863762 said:


> Hope it comes more south.


You hush your mouth.......


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1863767 said:


> You hush your mouth.......


Not that far south. Just a little.


----------



## CityGuy

This will be tomorrow's commute.


----------



## banonea

Hamelfire;1863770 said:


> This will be tomorrow's commute.


Down here it will be, every tater tot in Rochester will feel the need to go to the store at the same cafeing time....:laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1863772 said:


> Down here it will be, every tater tot in Rochester will feel the need to go to the store at the same cafeing time....:laughing:


That and all the foreigner's that already have no clue where they are going and cut across 4 lanes of traffic because they are lost.


----------



## SnoFarmer

...........


----------



## albhb3

so much for 12-20 might as well get out the patio stuff I knew this was gonna be a bust.... Im in rosemount


----------



## SSS Inc.

Are you guys all watching the same station? New nam still has 1.2" of precip.


----------



## Semi-Crazy

LwnmwrMan22;1863643 said:


> Eh, got my satellite images done. Now back to bed for an hour or so before I head out and start hooking up plows before my crew gets here to do the cleanups.
> 
> If no snow before noon, then I might spend all evening / night tonight marking.
> 
> Once I get the 2 cleanups done I'm worried about today, then I'll get my books together. if I gotta worry about parts for the plows, I can get my guys to do the cleanups while I run parts.
> 
> Shouldn't be anything too major (I hope) other than headlight adapters.
> 
> If everything wasn't so electronic anymore, I'd think about cutting the wires, hard wiring my headlights in until the adapters show.
> 
> I'm afraid I'd mess something up though.


what kinda truck do you need adapter for? i just switched my vxt to a new '15 silverado , so i have the adapter for my old "11 silverado on my work bench, fits up to '14 i believe if you have a chevy or gmc


----------



## Polarismalibu

Semi-Crazy;1863787 said:


> what kinda truck do you need adapter for? i just switched my vxt to a new '15 silverado , so i have the adapter for my old "11 silverado on my work bench, fits up to '14 i believe if you have a chevy or gmc


He's got a ram


----------



## Green Grass

Semi-Crazy;1863787 said:


> what kinda truck do you need adapter for? i just switched my vxt to a new '15 silverado , so i have the adapter for my old "11 silverado on my work bench, fits up to '14 i believe if you have a chevy or gmc


he has a Ram..


----------



## skorum03

Semi-Crazy;1863787 said:


> what kinda truck do you need adapter for? i just switched my vxt to a new '15 silverado , so i have the adapter for my old "11 silverado on my work bench, fits up to '14 i believe if you have a chevy or gmc


Hey. He has a Ram...


----------



## banonea

I think yes ram....... lol


----------



## Camden

Lawnmowerdude has Ram trucks.


----------



## unit28

LMN22 rams truck


----------



## Green Grass

anyone know what lwnmwr drives?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Semi-Crazy;1863787 said:


> what kinda truck do you need adapter for? i just switched my vxt to a new '15 silverado , so i have the adapter for my old "11 silverado on my work bench, fits up to '14 i believe if you have a chevy or gmc


Ram. If you're still looking for some sub work, I got some.


----------



## unit28

here ya go..............


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1863811 said:


> anyone know what lwnmwr drives?


I think it's a grocery getter isn't it?


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1863825 said:


> I think it's a grocery getter isn't it?


I thought him and SSS had matching mini vans


----------



## Semi-Crazy

LwnmwrMan22;1863815 said:


> Ram. If you're still looking for some sub work, I got some.


Thanks, I appreciate it, was looking to try and get out of the residential market and into commercial, but almost all my accounts from last year called that day to firm up this year and I didnt have the heart to leave them hanging, I'd just like to use my skidsteer more and my pickup less but life doesnt always let us do what we want, lol


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1863811 said:


> anyone know what lwnmwr drives?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1863826 said:


> I thought him and SSS had matching mini vans


Oh yes that's right. Banana yellow I believe.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1863828 said:


>


I see SSS got the plow mounted.


----------



## BossPlow614

SnoFarmer;1863780 said:


> ...........


Is that showing 12-15" for the metro area?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1863839 said:


> Is that showing 12-15" for the metro area?


For me.....

I'll have 20", guarantee it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I wonder how many guys went deer hunting, seeing the snow to the south, and haven't had data all weekend.


----------



## SnoFarmer

BossPlow614;1863839 said:


> Is that showing 12-15" for the metro area?


looks to be more than others are predicting for the metro?...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

7-11" tomorrow, 3-5" tomorrow night, around an inch Tuesday.

We'll have to run for 48 hours, at least.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1863831 said:


> I see SSS got the plow mounted.


Damn right. Plow #6 is on. So far one light replaced and one blizzard pivot bracket. All fixed now.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1863841 said:


> For me.....
> 
> I'll have 20", guarantee it.


I meant to say NW metro as that's where all my stuff is. But both maps Sno Farmer posted shows the northern & NW metro getting a foot or more.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1863847 said:


> I meant to say NW metro as that's where all my stuff is. But both maps Sno Farmer posted shows the northern & NW metro getting a foot or more.


Right....... Pretty much.


----------



## CityGuy

I suppose I should run the snowblower for a bit. Make good and sure it works.


----------



## IDST

I'm at 5-9 monday 3-5 monday night. How can Yuhas say 4-6?


----------



## NorthernProServ

jagext;1863858 said:


> I'm at 5-9 monday 3-5 monday night. How can Yuhas say 4-6?


Becuse he is a pansy


----------



## NorthernProServ

My phone is ringing off the cafing hook !

People are so dumb, wait til the last min !!!


----------



## skorum03

NorthernProServ;1863861 said:


> My phone is ringing off the cafing hook !
> 
> People are so dumb, wait til the last min !!!


Mine was like that for clean ups on Thursday and Friday. Now snow yesterday and today. Nothing like procrastinating...

Kinda like us not having snow stuff ready yet


----------



## CityGuy

My blower, single stage 4 stroke is idling like ****. Drained gas, put new gas in, and changed oil a week ago or so. Any ideas? Sea foam maybe?


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1863874 said:


> My blower, single stage 4 stroke is idling like ****. Drained gas, put new gas in, and changed oil a week ago or so. Any ideas? Sea foam maybe?


It almost sounds like it's back firing while idling.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1863874 said:


> My blower, single stage 4 stroke is idling like ****. Drained gas, put new gas in, and changed oil a week ago or so. Any ideas? Sea foam maybe?


Yeah try that sounds like the carb is a little dirty.


----------



## 1997chevy

Take the carb apart and clean all the small passages and jets


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1863877 said:


> Yeah try that sounds like the carb is a little dirty.


Ok will give it a try.


----------



## CityGuy

Do I want to run just straight sea foam or add some gas to it?


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1863884 said:


> Do I want to run just straight sea foam or add some gas to it?


Gas also. ..


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1863888 said:


> Gas also. ..


Will give it a try.


----------



## unit28

even very small gunk in the bowl and a little bit of water in gas tank will fark it up

just need a cheap bottle of heet with the new gas
and check the bowl and gasket
clean the screw with carb cleaner


----------



## mnglocker

Stuck float. Clean it up. Put on a new fuel line. Use fresh gas from the pump today. The evaporative rates get modified on fuel weekly toss time of year.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Metro is pushing 20 at 16:1.

This could be Halloween 1991.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1863904 said:


> Metro is pushing 20 at 16:1.
> 
> This could be Halloween 1991.


Cafe me !!!!


----------



## skorum03

NorthernProServ;1863907 said:


> Cafe me !!!!


And me........


----------



## unit28

you mean meteogram lmn

I think


----------



## mnglocker

I'm glad I quit doing this for a living last year. I still have the parking lot at my store, my drive, the gf's drive and my folks place to keep open though...


----------



## mnglocker

I'm glad I quit doing this for a living last year. I still have the parking lot at my store, my drive, the gf's drive and my folks place to keep open though...


----------



## unit28

where's washburn county


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1863912 said:


> you mean meteogram lmn
> 
> I think


Right.... Didn't catch the auto correct.


----------



## Green Grass

unit28;1863919 said:


> where's washburn county


I believe spooner WI.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1863919 said:


> where's washburn county


Wisconsin.


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnglocker;1863915 said:


> I'm glad I quit doing this for a living last year..


Me too!........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Lots of plows and equipment on the roads today.


----------



## Greenery

Cheap cheap, cheap cheap.


----------



## Greenery

What do the other plow birdies say?


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1863919 said:


> where's washburn county


Is that the epicenter or what?


----------



## Green Grass

Greenery;1863934 said:


> Cheap cheap, cheap cheap.


Easy easy easy easy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1863945 said:


> Is that the epicenter or what?


Might as well be, 50 miles from me as the bird flies.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak is quite today.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1863959 said:


> Novak is quite today.


I was thinking the same... whats up with that


----------



## CityGuy

Damn blower is going to the dealer in the a.m.. Cleaned the carb, bowl and new fuel line on. Still runs like crap. 
Has a 3 year warranty and I am going to use it. 1 year old.


----------



## CityGuy

Whats the latest on the snow? Total wise.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1863968 said:


> Damn blower is going to the dealer in the a.m.. Cleaned the carb, bowl and new fuel line on. Still runs like crap.
> Has a 3 year warranty and I am going to use it. 1 year old.


Spark plug? 
Maintenance and fuel problems are not covered


----------



## banonea

Hamelfire;1863968 said:


> Damn blower is going to the dealer in the a.m.. Cleaned the carb, bowl and new fuel line on. Still runs like crap.
> Has a 3 year warranty and I am going to use it. 1 year old.


don't tell them you pulled the carb apart or they wont cover it......


----------



## Green Grass

Nothing like seeing trucks with plows and mowers running around.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just had a sub and a driver back out. Pay loader sub won't be ready for my high school.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1863970 said:


> Spark plug?
> Maintenance and fuel problems are not covered


Looked good and checked gap. All were good.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1863973 said:


> don't tell them you pulled the carb apart or they wont cover it......


Just going to tell them it ran like crap out of the shed with new gas.


----------



## qualitycut

Kstp.

Right now it looks as though 6 to 10 inches of snow will fall north of a line from Worthington to Eau Claire Wisconsin, with amounts over a foot possible in northwestern Wisconsin around Rice Lake to Hayward. This puts the Twin Cities in the area with over 6 inches of snow possible, but this can still change. The heaviest snow should be falling during the day Monday, with snow tapering to flurries by Tuesday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;1863973 said:


> don't tell them you pulled the carb apart or they wont cover it......


This.........


----------



## SSS Inc.

I go to hockey and come back and I'm at 11-19" now. What the!


----------



## BossPlow614

I bet this bank manager is thinking she'll have wished she decided to go with us before leaving the office Friday for the weekend because by the time she arrives Monday to read my email basically explaining we will offer much better service and that's why our prices are higher, there will be 3" of snow on the ground.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1863981 said:


> Nothing like seeing trucks with plows and mowers running around.


Just saw thesame thing.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1863995 said:


> I go to hockey and come back and I'm at 11-19" now. What the!


I'm at 9-16"


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hourly is about 100% from 05:00-05:00 Tuesday.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1863998 said:


> I'm at 9-16"


Seems right on when looking at the meteogram. Now I'm trying to figure out why some of the locals are so low in comparison to nws and the meteogram. Doesn't add up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Um, I'm at 15-22".


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1864002 said:


> Seems right on when looking at the meteogram. Now I'm trying to figure out why some of the locals are so low in comparison to nws and the meteogram. Doesn't add up.


Maybe they think it might bomb out or shift


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1864006 said:


> Um, I'm at 15-22".


Hey I'm not far behind you. So why are some of the locals so dang low???


----------



## djagusch

SSS Inc.;1864002 said:


> Seems right on when looking at the meteogram. Now I'm trying to figure out why some of the locals are so low in comparison to nws and the meteogram. Doesn't add up.


So everyone goes to work and plugs the roads so we can't do our job


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1864010 said:


> Hey I'm not far behind you. So why are some of the locals so dang low???


I'm not paying attention right now.

Gotta scramble to find equipment now that I found out about the subs and driver.


----------



## ryde307

Just got back into town 30 min ago from duck hunting by South Dakota. Haven't had cell service. Looks like I should have stayed back and worked. Ooops. I can't read 55 pages. What do you guys think this storm is going to do?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1864010 said:


> Hey I'm not far behind you. So why are some of the locals so dang low???


Yeah... I'm confused


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1864017 said:


> Just got back into town 30 min ago from duck hunting by South Dakota. Haven't had cell service. Looks like I should have stayed back and worked. Ooops. I can't read 55 pages. What do you guys think this storm is going to do?


I think you better get ready for a ton of snow possibly.


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;1864020 said:


> I think you better get ready for a ton of snow possibly.


Yea I was afraid of that answer. Another contractor called and said it looked like things were shifting north and 394 south would get around 6" with Maple grove north getting the bulk of it.


----------



## IDST

five more to stake and i'm ready!


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1864024 said:


> Yea I was afraid of that answer. Another contractor called and said it looked like things were shifting north and 394 south would get around 6" with Maple grove north getting the bulk of it.


Don't bet on it. That's what some of the locals say but nws thinks different and so do the two major american models. The new gfs goes right through the downtowns with the heaviest.


----------



## ryde307

Is anyone looking to sub sites in Plymouth? 55 and 494. Sub just found out he got a contract back he didn't think he would and now can not do these sites. Plow, shovel, Salt as needed. Or I can have someone plow them if anyone is looking for 2 smaller shovel accounts in the area. Other sub that could plow just can't shovel them. Maybe 2 man hours of shoveling.


----------



## Bossman 92

Sorry if this was talked about already but have you guys had a salting event yet? 
Good luck with this crap.....I wouldn't trade you shoes for anything.


----------



## Camden

Bossman 92;1864034 said:


> Sorry if this was talked about already but have you guys had a salting event yet?
> Good luck with this crap.....I wouldn't trade you shoes for anything.


It's going to be our first major event of the season. We had a little freezing rain a few days ago but only a handful of people broke out their equipment.


----------



## CityGuy

Thoughts on the plug?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Change it.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1864038 said:


> Change it.


Because of????

Would that make it run like crap?


----------



## NorthernProServ

sss inc.;1864010 said:


> hey i'm not far behind you. So why are some of the locals so dang low???


6~10", 5~9", 1~2"

Here


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1864040 said:


> Because of????
> 
> Would that make it run like crap?


It looks really black and its cheap to give it a try. Just get the habit of changing it every winter, it certainly won't hurt. I always start with the simple fix before I dig any deeper.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1864043 said:


> It looks really black and its cheap to give it a try. Just get the habit of changing it every winter, it certainly won't hurt. I always start with the simple fix before I dig any deeper.


Ok menards here I come.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bossman 92;1864034 said:


> Sorry if this was talked about already but have you guys had a salting event yet?
> Good luck with this crap.....I wouldn't trade you shoes for anything.


90% of us didn't have plows out until yesterday.

I'm gonna be on the right call with Halloween of '91.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1864048 said:


> 90% of us didn't have plows out until yesterday.
> 
> I'm gonna be on the right call with Halloween of '91.


I hope not but the good thing is we have our plows on this time. Thumbs Up Pretty sure everyone was caught off guard back in '91.


----------



## banonea

Hamelfire;1864040 said:


> Because of????
> 
> Would that make it run like crap?


yep, I put new ones every year


----------



## NorthernProServ

NorthernProServ;1864042 said:


> 6~10", 5~9", 1~2"
> 
> Here


cafe me!!!!


----------



## Camden

SSS - I was in Bloomington yesterday...you forgot to remind me to bring your door down! :crying:


----------



## banonea

here is what I found on noaa 

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE LA CROSSE WI
223 PM CST SUN NOV 9 2014

...HEAVY SNOW EXPECTED MONDAY INTO TUESDAY...

.THE FIRST WINTER STORM OF THE YEAR WILL DROP A BAND OF HEAVY
SNOW...FROM 8 TO 15 INCHES...ACROSS PARTS OF CENTRAL MINNESOTA
INTO THE NORTHERN HALF OF WISCONSIN OVER THE NEXT COUPLE DAYS.
THE HIGHEST SNOW TOTALS WILL FALL NORTH OF WISCONSIN HIGHWAY
29 AND ALONG AND NORTH OF INTERSTATE 94 IN EASTERN MINNESOTA.

FURTHER SOUTH...FAR LESS SNOW IS EXPECTED...WITH AMOUNTS OF 2 TO
5 INCHES MORE COMMON...ALONG WITH A THREAT FOR MIXED
PRECIPITATION. THIS COULD CAUSE SOME TRAFFIC OR TRAVEL PROBLEMS
FROM TIME TO TIME...ESPECIALLY MONDAY NIGHT AND EARLY TUESDAY
MORNING.

IF YOU HAVE TRAVEL PLANNED IN THE WARNING AREA MONDAY AND
TUESDAY...SERIOUSLY CONSIDER CHANGING YOUR ROUTE OR PLANS. WATCH
THE FORECAST A BIT MORE CLOSELY TO START THE NEW WEEK.


...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IN EFFECT FROM 6 AM MONDAY TO 6 PM CST
TUESDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN LA CROSSE HAS ISSUED A WINTER
WEATHER ADVISORY FOR SNOW AND MIXED PRECIPITATION...WHICH IS IN
EFFECT FROM 6 AM MONDAY TO 6 PM CST TUESDAY. THE WINTER STORM
WATCH IS NO LONGER IN EFFECT.

* EXPECT A WINTRY MIX TO DEVELOP TONIGHT AND LAST INTO MONDAY
EVENING...BEFORE CHANGING OVER TO ALL SNOW.

* THE HEAVIEST SNOWFALL RATES WILL OCCUR BETWEEN MIDNIGHT AND 6 AM
TUESDAY.

* WINDS GUSTING AS HIGH AS 30 MPH WILL CAUSE BLOWING AND
DRIFTING OF THE SNOW...ESPECIALLY ON RIDGE TOPS AND IN OPEN
AREAS.

* TOTAL SNOW AND SLEET ACCUMULATIONS OF 1 TO 4 INCHES AND ICE
ACCUMULATIONS OF 1/10 OF AN INCH ARE EXPECTED.

* PLAN ON SLIPPERY ROAD CONDITIONS...INCLUDING DURING THE
MORNING COMMUTE ON TUESDAY.

Short Term Forecast

SHORT TERM FORECAST
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE LA CROSSE WI
339 PM CST SUN NOV 9 2014

MITCHELL-HOWARD-WINNESHIEK-ALLAMAKEE-FLOYD-CHICKASAW-FAYETTE-
CLAYTON-DODGE-OLMSTED-MOWER-FILLMORE-HOUSTON-VERNON-CRAWFORD-
RICHLAND-GRANT-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...DECORAH...WAUKON...CHARLES CITY...
OELWEIN...ROCHESTER...AUSTIN...VIROQUA...PRAIRIE DU CHIEN...
RICHLAND CENTER...PLATTEVILLE
339 PM CST SUN NOV 9 2014

.NOW...
SOME SPRINKLES ARE POSSIBLE TO CLOSE OUT THE DAY...WHICH COULD
BECOME MIXED WITH A LITTLE LIGHT SNOW THIS EVENING. AMOUNTS WILL
REMAIN VERY LIGHT THOUGH.

Hazardous Weather Outlook
HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE LA CROSSE WI
330 PM CST SUN NOV 9 2014

MNZ086>088-094-101200-
DODGE-OLMSTED-WINONA-MOWER-
330 PM CST SUN NOV 9 2014

THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR PARTS OF SOUTHEAST
MINNESOTA.

.DAY ONE...TONIGHT

SOME LIGHT SNOW OR SLEET IS POSSIBLE TONIGHT THOUGH ANY
ACCUMULATIONS WILL BE MINOR.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...MONDAY THROUGH SATURDAY

A WINTRY MIX OF SLEET...SNOW AND RAIN IS FORECAST FOR MONDAY AND
MONDAY NIGHT. THIS MIX WILL CHANGE OVER TO ALL SNOW EARLY ON
TUESDAY WITH 1 TO 2 INCHES FALLING BY TUESDAY NIGHT. 3 TO 5 INCHES
OF SNOW IS POSSIBLE BEFORE ENDING ON TUESDAY. WINTER WEATHER
ADVISORIES WILL BE IN EFFECT FOR THIS MIXTURE AND MINOR IMPACT
OVER THE NEXT FEW DAYS.


----------



## Green Grass

Bossman 92;1864034 said:


> Sorry if this was talked about already but have you guys had a salting event yet?
> Good luck with this crap.....I wouldn't trade you shoes for anything.


I am doing clean ups.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1864071 said:


> SSS - I was in Bloomington yesterday...you forgot to remind me to bring your door down! :crying:


Oh no! That would have been perfect. I didn't want to bother you about it since I'm not in a hurry and you're doing me a favor. I just don't want your brother to sell it to someone else. I'll remind you everyday now. Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

With lows in the single digits I may have to get the Rink going way early this year. All right all right all right.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Talking snow for Saturday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1864093 said:


> With lows in the single digits I may have to get the Rink going way early this year. All right all right all right.


Sounds like a good plan.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1864093 said:


> With lows in the single digits I may have to get the Rink going way early this year. All right all right all right.


Surprised you don't have the boards up yet.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1864096 said:


> Talking snow for Saturday.


Are you plowing for someone else this year sense you quit your own


----------



## CityGuy

Plug didn't change anything. Guess it's going to Trumen in the morning if they can get it in.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1864098 said:


> Surprised you don't have the boards up yet.


I wish I did. I usually try to set it up before the first snowfall but I was running a bit behind.  Now I'll have to snowblow a path around the yard.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1864102 said:


> I wish I did. I usually try to set it up before the first snowfall but I was running a bit behind.  Now I'll have to snowblow a path around the yard.


I don't think your behind the snow is just ahead


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1864092 said:


> Oh no! That would have been perfect. I didn't want to bother you about it since I'm not in a hurry and you're doing me a favor. I just don't want your brother to sell it to someone else. I'll remind you everyday now. Thumbs Up


I'll be in Mpls every 2 weeks after December 1st


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1864104 said:


> I don't think your behind the snow is just ahead


I think you are correct. The earliest rink I ever made was in 1991.



Camden;1864107 said:


> I'll be in Mpls every 2 weeks after December 1st


Sounds good. Keep me posted and tell your brother to hold on to that thing.


----------



## BossPlow614

ryde307;1864033 said:


> Is anyone looking to sub sites in Plymouth? 55 and 494. Sub just found out he got a contract back he didn't think he would and now can not do these sites. Plow, shovel, Salt as needed. Or I can have someone plow them if anyone is looking for 2 smaller shovel accounts in the area. Other sub that could plow just can't shovel them. Maybe 2 man hours of shoveling.


Where in Plymouth?


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1864110 said:


> Where in Plymouth?


494 and 55 :laughing:


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1864112 said:


> 494 and 55 :laughing:


Whoops!! Sorry! Didn't see that. You can tell I haven't had much sleep in the last week!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1864101 said:


> Plug didn't change anything. Guess it's going to Trumen in the morning if they can get it in.


My local shop is 4 weeks out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If anyone has time for 2-3-4-5-6-7 McDonald's in **** Rapids area, no shoveling, just plowing, they are all staked, let me know.

5 in **** Rapids, 1 in Spring Lake Park, 1 in Fridley. The ones in Spring Lake Park / Fridley are about 2 miles from each other on 81st, just south of 10.

Had them for a sub, that sub can't do them this storm.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1864114 said:


> My local shop is 4 weeks out.


I was gonna say good luck with that. Every homeowner will be marching to the small engine shops tomorrow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Calling around for a loader, sucks since it's Sunday evening and no one is going to answer.

Oh, and my group of 4 from IC has dropped to 2 already.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

And now I'm 7-11, 6-10, 1-2" through 1 pm Tuesday.

Hoping to find a driver.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1864122 said:


> And now I'm 7-11, 6-10, 1-2" through 1 pm Tuesday.
> 
> Hoping to find a driver.


Hey I moved up too. 12-20" now. That's too much.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1864120 said:


> Calling around for a loader, sucks since it's Sunday evening and no one is going to answer.
> 
> Oh, and my group of 4 from IC has dropped to 2 already.


You had four loaders from Interstate??


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1864114 said:


> My local shop is 4 weeks out.


I have Trumen in Buffalo or tri k in Maple Plain to try.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1864126 said:


> You had four loaders from Interstate??


He had 4 guys shoveling that quit IC


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1864129 said:


> I have Trumen in Buffalo or tri k in Maple Plain to try.


Does it run good enough where you could use it this storm?


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1864119 said:


> I was gonna say good luck with that. Every homeowner will be marching to the small engine shops tomorrow.


A buddy will be waiting at 8 and I wil pay id I have to just to make it work.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1864129 said:


> I have Trumen in Buffalo or tri k in Maple Plain to try.


I bet you know someone with a plow that would be happy to come plow you out for some cash.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1864132 said:


> He had 4 guys shoveling that quit IC


Oh, gotcha. I must have missed that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1864126 said:


> You had four loaders from Interstate??


I had 4 guys that shoveled for Interstate.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1864124 said:


> Hey I moved up too. 12-20" now. That's too much.


Never!

Bring it


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1864137 said:


> I bet you know someone with a plow that would be happy to come plow you out for some cash.


Akk ready talked to him for my pinch. The blower runs just not as it should.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1864140 said:


> Never!
> 
> Bring it


You know I love it but anything over a foot and I'll be out at least 35 hours straight. You get 12 hour shifts right?


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1864133 said:


> Does it run good enough where you could use it this storm?


Yup it runs just not like it should. Back fires a little and the idle/goveneror seems messed up. Idels high then low then high.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dahl says 7-12" metro.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1864144 said:


> You know I love it but anything over a foot and I'll be out at least 35 hours straight. You get 12 hour shifts right?


12 hr behind the wheel. I will bet wings fly in the morning and then hit the road. They may stagger us in a few shifts just to keep mains open.


----------



## Doughboy12

Hamelfire;1863319 said:


> Cool will have to stop up sometime


I am a little late but there is one on Robert street in St Paul.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1864144 said:


> You know I love it but anything over a foot and I'll be out at least 35 hours straight. You get 12 hour shifts right?


Yeah... 12 times 3... or 4... or 5


----------



## Doughboy12

NorthernProServ;1863747 said:


> Bloomington out waisting money pre treating


Fixed it for you.


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1864169 said:


> Fixed it for you.


Actually they were being poeactive.

Ny pretreating the road surface with calcium chloroid( I assume that's what they were using) given the timing of this storm it will not allow packed down snow by cars to adhere to the road surface. Thus making it much easier to scrape off with the underbody and using less salt to remove from the road surface later.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1864118 said:


> If anyone has time for 2-3-4-5-6-7 McDonald's in **** Rapids area, no shoveling, just plowing, they are all staked, let me know.
> 
> 5 in **** Rapids, 1 in Spring Lake Park, 1 in Fridley. The ones in Spring Lake Park / Fridley are about 2 miles from each other on 81st, just south of 10.
> 
> Had them for a sub, that sub can't do them this storm.


the way it is shapng up, my brother and I may be able to come up, and we do 6 Mc'd down here, Just got to make sure we got nothing to do here. we gor 4 new, LARGE places this year so we want to make a good impression since the guys that had them for the last 3 years sucked ass....


----------



## Camden

I bet there are a lot of nationals that are going to have major service failures tomorrow. I can't wait.


----------



## albhb3

Hamelfire;1864146 said:


> Yup it runs just not like it should. Back fires a little and the idle/goveneror seems messed up. Idels high then low then high.


try blowing out the inline filter or check the fuel line may be kinking or delaminating on the inside


----------



## Doughboy12

Hamelfire;1864101 said:


> Plug didn't change anything. Guess it's going to Trumen in the morning if they can get it in.


Do the carb again. You missed something. Have had they happen more than once. Second time was always the answer. And you can take that to the bank...;-)


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1864183 said:


> I bet there are a lot of nationals that are going to have major service failures tomorrow. I can't wait.


I guarantee it. It should be interesting to see what's getting done and what's not.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1864175 said:


> the way it is shapng up, my brother and I may be able to come up, and we do 6 Mc'd down here, Just got to make sure we got nothing to do here. we gor 4 new, LARGE places this year so we want to make a good impression since the guys that had them for the last 3 years sucked ass....


Don't worry bano, I have enough work with this loader issue being dropped on me.

The guy says he can do it with trucks, then he says as soon as he puts the fuel tank back in and the box back on. :crazy:

I'm f'd.

Hopefully (they should) cancel school on Tuesday and that'll give us some breathing room


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Talk to people, talk to people, people go out of town, you ask are you ready? "Yep!" Now, nope.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1864183 said:


> I bet there are a lot of nationals that are going to have major service failures tomorrow. I can't wait.


I know Brickman has been calling around. Sounded like they are cafed more then all of is combined!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bossplow: I pmd you back.


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;1864188 said:


> try blowing out the inline filter or check the fuel line may be kinking or delaminating on the inside


Put new line on from tank to carb. There is not an inline filter. Must be in the tank and no way my hand can get into it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1864199 said:


> Don't worry bano, I have enough work with this loader issue being dropped on me.
> 
> The guy says he can do it with trucks, then he says as soon as he puts the fuel tank back in and the box back on. :crazy:
> 
> I'm f'd.
> 
> Hopefully (they should) cancel school on Tuesday and that'll give us some breathing room


Pretty good chance they will call school I would think


----------



## OC&D

I think I'm really going to enjoy this storm tomorrow. Maybe I'll take my dog to the park so he can play in the fresh falling snow or maybe I'll make a snow angel or two.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Feels good to finally finish clean ups. Now to work on snow stuff tomorrow so it doesn't snow. I just might have to go plow for lwnmr. I need another truck, since all his subs got now trucks


----------



## Polarismalibu

OC&D;1864205 said:


> I think I'm really going to enjoy this storm tomorrow. Maybe I'll take my dog to the park so he can play in the fresh falling snow or maybe I'll make a snow angel or two.


You suck!!! Thanks again for the salter!


----------



## unit28

oh boy......


----------



## Polarismalibu

unit28;1864217 said:


> oh boy......


Jeez now what? 30-40"


----------



## Green Grass

polarismalibu;1864218 said:


> jeez now what? 30-40"


50-60"..
.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1864221 said:


> 50-60"..
> .


Oh good I was worried for a second


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1864217 said:


> oh boy......


Come on man... you're killin me...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Left 20 cleanups undone... still a few hours of staking ahead... This is really going to be tough...


----------



## PremierL&L

Finished our last 7 clean ups flagged our most important accounts all snow stuff ready and working all in 12 hours. I did my part, now don't snow! thank you


----------



## banonea

All i need to do is hang the plows and we are ready to rock......


----------



## Green Grass

PremierL&L;1864230 said:


> Finished our last 7 clean ups flagged our most important accounts all snow stuff ready and working all in 12 hours. I did my part, now don't snow! thank you


I am finishing staking accounts now. Finished clean ups today. I bet it will be a bust.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1864205 said:


> I think I'm really going to enjoy this storm tomorrow. Maybe I'll take my dog to the park so he can play in the fresh falling snow or maybe I'll make a snow angel or two.


I'm going to drink cocoa and watch tv!


----------



## unit28

you all know how the weather channel sends crazy reporters out in the worst weather zones/
And I mean the worst of the worst weather impact zones


Mike Seidel of TWC is in Forest Lake ATTM.........

oh boy


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1864226 said:


> Left 20 cleanups undone... still a few hours of staking ahead... This is really going to be tough...


Six here unfortunately, I'd like the money!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1864236 said:


> I am finishing staking accounts now. Finished clean ups today. I bet it will be a bust.


I Polaris, Lwnmwrman, and I are cancelling all of you guys that are ready out... I guess at least all my plows are on and subs are lined up


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;1864239 said:


> you all know how the weather channel sends crazy reporters out in the worst weather zones/
> And I mean the worst of the worst weather impact zones
> 
> Mike Seidel of TWC is in Forect Lake ATTM.........
> 
> oh boy


We're screwed

Bring it


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1864239 said:


> you all know how the weather channel sends crazy reporters out in the worst weather zones/
> And I mean the worst of the worst weather impact zones
> 
> Mike Seidel of TWC is in Forect Lake ATTM.........
> 
> oh boy


Hahahahah.

You're screwed!


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1864239 said:


> you all know how the weather channel sends crazy reporters out in the worst weather zones/
> And I mean the worst of the worst weather impact zones
> 
> Mike Seidel of TWC is in Forest Lake ATTM.........
> 
> oh boy


Oh dear...

Do you think I need to wake up and check outside every hour tonight? Or does this thing not get cranking till tomorrow morning?


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1864237 said:


> I'm going to drink cocoa and watch tv!


 Cafe you!!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

unit28;1864239 said:


> you all know how the weather channel sends crazy reporters out in the worst weather zones/
> And I mean the worst of the worst weather impact zones
> 
> Mike Seidel of TWC is in Forest Lake ATTM.........
> 
> oh boy


Oh boy that's never good


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1864250 said:


> Cafe you!!!!!


Lol

Lol

Lol

Lol

Lol

Lol

Lol.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1864259 said:


> Lol
> 
> Lol
> 
> Lol
> 
> Lol
> 
> Lol
> 
> Lol
> 
> Lol.


I'm sorry......


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1864226 said:


> Left 20 cleanups undone... still a few hours of staking ahead... This is really going to be tough...


Staking as we speak, trying to get all the lots done. Do driveways there first plow and hope that works.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1864262 said:


> Staking as we speak, trying to get all the lots done. Do driveways there first plow and hope that works.


That's pretty much it...


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1864243 said:


> I Polaris, Lwnmwrman, and I are cancelling all of you guys that are ready out... I guess at least all my plows are on and subs are lined up


 I made some progress today at least. Bought a spreader and wired it up. Got the 590 loaded up with the pusher. Now if tri state can get there crap together in the morning so I can get my 650 going it will be good


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1864248 said:


> Oh dear...
> 
> Do you think I need to wake up and check outside every hour tonight? Or does this thing not get cranking till tomorrow morning?


That's one thing I am hoping I don't have to do. Call me if you see anything when you get up!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1864269 said:


> That's one thing I am hoping I don't have to do. Call me if you see anything when you get up!


Ha, same here!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yeah, found a loader, so I got that going for me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

3S / Unit / Anyone, I see snow starting about 6-7 am, is this roughly correct??


----------



## unit28

early afternoon
unless the JS upper atmsphr at 300mbs gets a fast start out of the gates,
it very well could be mid morning

right now no worries

by 6am, yes soemthing will be here, not really going to stick
such as the first flakes, due to the waa from the git


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1864205 said:


> I think I'm really going to enjoy this storm tomorrow. Maybe I'll take my dog to the park so he can play in the fresh falling snow or maybe I'll make a snow angel or two.


You're going to miss the adrenaline rush and that feeling when you're done, walk in your house and have a drink, fall asleep, or whatever.

Why don't you take a nice bike ride down Lyndale Ave or snow shoe in the middle of Hennepin like Quality and I witnessed in 2010.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

unit28;1864276 said:


> early afternoon
> unless the JS upper atmsphr at 300mbs gets a fast start out of the gates,
> it very well could be mid morning
> 
> right now no worries


Full nights sleep would be nice


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1864275 said:


> 3S / Unit / Anyone, I see snow starting about 6-7 am, is this roughly correct??


It looked like 7am to me


----------



## SnowGuy73

Still nothing from Novak...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1864280 said:


> It looked like 7am to me


My hourly is showing 05:00 as of now.


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1864250 said:


> Cafe you!!!!!


Get your controller fixed.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1864273 said:


> Yeah, found a loader, so I got that going for me.


Nice work on a Sunday to boot!



LwnmwrMan22;1864275 said:


> 3S / Unit / Anyone, I see snow starting about 6-7 am, is this roughly correct??


It sure looks like that's when it will start. That RAP goes straight up starting at about 3 a.m. though.


----------



## Polarismalibu

One thing I forgot to get was a blower


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1864276 said:


> early afternoon
> unless the JS upper atmsphr at 300mbs gets a fast start out of the gates,
> it very well could be mid morning
> 
> right now no worries
> 
> by 6am, yes soemthing will be here, not really going to stick
> such as the first flakes, due to the waa from the git


I could hug you right now... gives me a couple hours in the morning to make sure we're 100% ready...

So early afternoon unless the 300mb jet gets going? If I read that correct?


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;1864284 said:


> Get your controller fixed.


Bought a new one. Snow plows plus.


----------



## andersman02

Im beat, way to many hours this week and weekend. 5 cleanups undone which is ok. Most important/trickiest properties staked, plows all ready no Salter tho...


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1864278 said:


> Full nights sleep would be nice


Amen......


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1864286 said:


> Nice work on a Sunday to boot!
> 
> It sure looks like that's when it will start. That RAP goes straight up starting at about 3 a.m. though.


The RAP is what scared the cafe out of me...


----------



## TKLAWN

What are the chances that Ziegler gives me my 242 in the morning?????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Waiting for a shoveler to pick up supplies then I'm going to bed.

I'm beat, already have the complaint emails about cleanups not done.

1/3 of my stuff is staked.

Got 2 calls to 2 former drivers to see if they can fill in periodically.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1864297 said:


> What are the chances that Ziegler gives me my 242 in the morning?????


Guessing you won't be the only one asking.


----------



## CityGuy

TKLAWN;1864297 said:


> What are the chances that Ziegler gives me my 242 in the morning?????


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Polarismalibu

TKLAWN;1864297 said:


> What are the chances that Ziegler gives me my 242 in the morning?????


You better be the first caller before there phone system blows up


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1864297 said:


> What are the chances that Ziegler gives me my 242 in the morning?????


I noticed there is nothing but mostly tracked machines left out in Shakopee at Zielger. (At least where they typically park them). Most of the wheel loaders are gone too.


----------



## qualitycut

Think i got work for my skid with ic


Just need a driver


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1864306 said:


> Think i got work for my skid with ic
> 
> Just need a driver


My brother in law plowed for them last year they paid so slow


----------



## OC&D

Polarismalibu;1864215 said:


> You suck!!! Thanks again for the salter!


It's true!, just ask my wife. 

Make some money with that bad boy!


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1864237 said:


> I'm going to drink cocoa and watch tv!


Excellent! I might take up knitting or something as well. Need any socks?


----------



## NorthernProServ

No matter how much we all prep and pre-plan....it never feels like we are ever 100% ready for this ****!


BTW, Accu. is up to 12-16"


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1864317 said:


> Excellent! I might take up knitting or something as well. Need any socks?


Maybe a hat!

You aren't plowing anymore?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak is alive. Talking ice.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Lauren Casey says about 2" by morning commute.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1864277 said:


> You're going to miss the adrenaline rush and that feeling when you're done, walk in your house and have a drink, fall asleep, or whatever.
> 
> Why don't you take a nice bike ride down Lyndale Ave or snow shoe in the middle of Hennepin like Quality and I witnessed in 2010.


Maybe, but I'm planning on starting flying lessons again, so I'm sure that will fill that void.

I'll have to get some snowshoes. I can tromp through one of your lots as you're trying to get it done.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

DONE! 104% CLEAN UPS DONE. Two "any chance you can do a lawn cleanup
today?" and I did them!! Plow on fueled up tested and ready. Bobcat snowblower on and ready. Shovels and .....snow blower is not happy.
Belt it jamed. Need to fine a new one tomorrow. Time for sleep.
Good luck everyone.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1864324 said:


> Novak is alive. Talking ice.


Remember he is bold and usually on the money!


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1864331 said:


> Remember he is bold and usually on the money!


Saw that, what a cafe sucker!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1864327 said:


> Lauren Casey says about 2" by morning commute.


I'm going with Unit's prediction...

Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1864333 said:


> I'm going with Unit's prediction...
> 
> Thumbs Up


I know nothing, just calls them as I sees them.


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1864322 said:


> Maybe a hat!
> 
> You aren't plowing anymore?


Not really, I have my alley and 3 others within 3 blocks. I figure if I have to hook my plow up to do my alley, I may as well do a couple more. I gave up all my accounts. Quality picked up 4 of them.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1864336 said:


> Not really, I have my alley and 3 others within 3 blocks. I figure if I have to hook my plow up to do my alley, I may as well do a couple more. I gave up all my accounts. Quality picked up 4 of them.


Sweet, good to hear.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1864335 said:


> I know nothing, just calls them as I sees them.


(Just hoping)


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1864341 said:


> (Just hoping)


I used to do that, I was always screwed!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1864343 said:


> I used to do that, I was always screwed!


Yeah.......


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1864339 said:


> Sweet, good to hear.


No cafe to that!!!


----------



## Green Grass

OC&D;1864317 said:


> Excellent! I might take up knitting or something as well. Need any socks?


I will take some socks.


----------



## Green Grass

The county boys are getting trucks ready.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1864327 said:


> Lauren Casey says about 2" by morning commute.


Now she says 1-3"


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ian says 8-11" is conservative for metro.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Going to bed. Alarm is set for 2 am. If it looks like it's going to start snowing sooner than later, I will finish what I need to get ready. If it looks like it's holding off until mid-late morning, I'm going back to bed.

Oh, and found a 5th driver..... for now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Trend or Mirage???? The NAM scoots north. I say mirage.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1864310 said:


> My brother in law plowed for them last year they paid so slow


My buddy set it up, hes got 15 pieces of equipment on a site and he hauls thier salt from northern


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got all the shovelers relined up, even the two that bailed, they are back on board.

Got all the trucks up and running, full of drivers.

Got the loader lined up.

The pieces are in place.

Now...... can it please just be a bust?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1864362 said:


> Trend or Mirage???? The NAM scoots north. I say mirage.


When you say north, you mean MY north? Or Duluth north?

I'll even take my north, I could use Bano's two trucks.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1864362 said:


> Trend or Mirage???? The NAM scoots north. I say mirage.


Mirage......


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1864361 said:


> Going to bed. Alarm is set for 2 am. If it looks like it's going to start snowing sooner than later, I will finish what I need to get ready. If it looks like it's holding off until mid-late morning, I'm going back to bed.
> 
> Oh, and found a 5th driver..... for now.


Well call and wake is all up if cafes about to hit the fan


----------



## andersman02

LwnmwrMan22;1864365 said:


> Got all the shovelers relined up, even the two that bailed, they are back on board.
> 
> Got all the trucks up and running, full of drivers.
> 
> Got the loader lined up.
> 
> The pieces are in place.
> 
> Now...... can it please just be a bust?


Thank you lwn, now I can surly sleep in with this bust


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1864367 said:


> When you say north, you mean MY north? Or Duluth north?
> 
> I'll even take my north, I could use Bano's two trucks.


You would be on the southern edge of the main snow. I know how this works though and it isn't going to happen that way.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1864372 said:


> You would be on the southern edge of the main snow. I know how this works though and it isn't going to happen that way.


I wanted you to say the other, because I too know how it works and knew that things wouldn't change then.

Holy F am I tired from all this scrambling today.

Got a couple of guys coming in at 7 am to finish switching tires on tractors, work on other stuff.

If I get up at 2, might all be done for them as well.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I can't believe these people. From Novaks page.

"Hey Tom.. I'm in Remer MN (4 hours north of Rochester) .. Leaving for Rochester on Monday.. What time should I be leaving to avoid awful metro driving for the storm?"


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1864377 said:


> I can't believe these people. From Novaks page.
> 
> "Hey Tom.. I'm in Remer MN (4 hours north of Rochester) .. Leaving for Rochester on Monday.. What time should I be leaving to avoid awful metro driving for the storm?"


2 hours ago just to be safe lol


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1864367 said:


> When you say north, you mean MY north? Or Duluth north?
> 
> I'll even take my north, I could use Bano's two trucks.


Your North I think... this one even keeps me out of 1 inch of precip... probably just a mirage like SSS said...


----------



## Polarismalibu

My hourly shows 3am now????


----------



## unit28

HRR fields also say go to yo bed

nothing really to see at 6am
good night


also



if novak's talkin ice,
then he sees what I did hours ago
which is WAA from the git
not really acc snow attm
south sees wet flakes

the lps doesn't tilt until the later,
when it does.
look for the PR's to get jacked
from modiified caa


night


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1864354 said:


> The county boys are getting trucks ready.


Night shift?


----------



## OC&D

Green Grass;1864351 said:


> I will take some socks.


Sounds good. I'll be sure to keep you updated!


----------



## CityGuy

Can someone translate what unit said into idiot terms.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1864403 said:


> Can someone translate what unit said into idiot terms.


I think it said go to bed it's going to be a long couple days


----------



## CityGuy

Lwn was a bit early on this one

http://www.myfoxtwincities.com/stor...tractor-thinking-it-was-snowing-gets-arrested


----------



## TKLAWN

So tired of talking to cafeing idiots today. 

When I tell you no three times I'm pretty sure I mean it.

I'm going to bed hoping for a better day tomorrow, oh wait.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1864409 said:


> Lwn was a bit early on this one
> 
> http://www.myfoxtwincities.com/stor...tractor-thinking-it-was-snowing-gets-arrested


Hope that's not his new loader guy


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1864409 said:


> Lwn was a bit early on this one
> 
> http://www.myfoxtwincities.com/stor...tractor-thinking-it-was-snowing-gets-arrested


It's even in his area. :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1864396 said:


> Night shift?


Nope there are only three guys at the shed by me


----------



## qualitycut

https://m.facebook.com/NovakWeather...46689037030/703348429750184/?type=1&source=46


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1864403 said:


> Can someone translate what unit said into idiot terms.


I think it was simply go to bed... nothing will accumulate before morning due to warm air from South


----------



## SSS Inc.

I wonder what that guy would have done had he gotten to one of his jobs. Would have been interesting. I'm wondering if something else (drugs) was involved. How can you get drunk enough to think you're going plowing and actually still run a loader. Can't say I've ever been there.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1864441 said:


> I wonder what that guy would have done had he gotten to one of his jobs. Would have been interesting. I'm wondering if something else (drugs) was involved. How can you get drunk enough to think you're going plowing and actually still run a loader. Can't say I've ever been there.


Umm i once thought the girl was hot till i woke up. It can happen


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1864441 said:


> I wonder what that guy would have done had he gotten to one of his jobs. Would have been interesting. I'm wondering if something else (drugs) was involved. How can you get drunk enough to think you're going plowing and actually still run a loader. Can't say I've ever been there.


I could see maybe being that drunk and running a loader not run it good though. I can't see him being able to climb into it though.

Would have been funny for him to be pre plowing


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1864444 said:


> Umm i once thought the girl was hot till i woke up. It can happen


That I get but to think its snowing and you're headed out to plow seems way over the top.



Polarismalibu;1864445 said:


> I could see maybe being that drunk and running a loader not run it good though. I can't see him being able to climb into it though.
> 
> *Would have been funny for him to be pre plowing*


^This is what I would pay money to see as long as he didn't kill anyone.


----------



## CityGuy

And Ian says:

8-11 heavier to the east


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Was at a local gas station. Someone presalted. No, not me


----------



## Polarismalibu

Wow the packers game is getting way out of hand


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1864460 said:


> And Ian says:
> 
> 8-11 heavier to the east


East now? What's East? And what happened to North?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Well I doubt the new NAM on the meteogram is right...


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1864467 said:


> East now? What's East? And what happened to North?


St Paul into Wisc.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1864470 said:


> Well I doubt the new NAM on the meteogram is right...


Dose it show 0"


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1864470 said:


> Well I doubt the new NAM on the meteogram is right...


No way. Even Novak commented on it. If I wake up to a 1-2" forecast I would feel a little let down at this point.


----------



## CityGuy

Dahl says 1-2 per hour rates
And 1-2 by am commute


----------



## CityGuy

Dahl also 7-12 total storm total


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1864473 said:


> No way. Even Novak commented on it. If I wake up to a 1-2" forecast I would feel a little let down at this point.


I think alot of lawn guys will be pissed.


----------



## SSS Inc.

New Video!


----------



## DDB

cbservicesllc;1864470 said:


> Well I doubt the new NAM on the meteogram is right...


The RAP appears it might do the same thing. The NAM 4km is following the NAM too.


----------



## ryde307

Pretty sure we are in trouble. Have enough people sort of but alot of new ones. a large storm is not the place to learn. 
We have 25 clean ups not done. unhappy people with those. I can't control the weather is the wrong answer by the way.
In the morning a few sites need to be flagged, a plow needs to be assembled and installed on a truck, a skid needs to be delivered, plows and salters have to go on, plows delivered to skids on site, some paper work, and pick up some stuff from Zieglar. Oh and pick up some bagged salt. You can thank me for the snowstorm.


----------



## CityGuy

PH thinks Buffalo may be screwed. Guess Green and I are f ed


----------



## SSS Inc.

Who's the random guy walking around Novaks house. Anyone watching this video.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1864441 said:


> I wonder what that guy would have done had he gotten to one of his jobs. Would have been interesting. I'm wondering if something else (drugs) was involved. How can you get drunk enough to think you're going plowing and actually still run a loader. Can't say I've ever been there.


We should perform that experiment.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1864486 said:


> Who's the random guy walking around Novaks house. Anyone watching this video.


Still watching//////////


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1864472 said:


> Dose it show 0"


Compared to 20"... might as well be... like 3"... that's at the airport mind you...


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1864473 said:


> No way. Even Novak commented on it. If I wake up to a 1-2" forecast I would feel a little let down at this point.


Is that in the new video?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hammer clearly wanted to go way higher than Novak. Novak says 5.something at the airport but his map would be closer to 9". He's all over the place.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1864493 said:


> Is that in the new video?


No that was on his page. Somebody asked about the NAM and he shot it down and I more or less agree with the way he put it.


----------



## qualitycut

Why hasnt there been a new weather story?


----------



## qualitycut

Never mind. .........


----------



## BossPlow614

Had a maintenance client come outside today while we were finishing the clean up if I knew anyone still doing blowouts, a buddy of his needs his system done. Told him that everyone i know is done. How can someone not get that done?! There has to be more offering that service than mowing.


----------



## cbservicesllc

New GFS also seems to be putting the bulk of the moisture in WI... I'm sure it's false hope...


----------



## OC&D

No snow yet!


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1864522 said:


> Had a maintenance client come outside today while we were finishing the clean up if I knew anyone still doing blowouts, a buddy of his needs his system done. Told him that everyone i know is done. How can someone not get that done?! There has to be more offering that service than mowing.


I would have rolled my compressor back out there for $250


----------



## qualitycut

Ian says model pushing it west of msp. Also said first round of snow is going to melt on the streets


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1864528 said:


> I would have rolled my compressor back out there for $250


I bet the guy would have probably paid that much too!


----------



## Bill1090

Well that was fun. Brake line blew on the truck. Get that one fixed, the next one blows. Long story short... truck now has new brake lines all around. Now to figure out a strange creeking noise that decided to come up.


----------



## tacovic

BossPlow614;1864522 said:


> Had a maintenance client come outside today while we were finishing the clean up if I knew anyone still doing blowouts, a buddy of his needs his system done. Told him that everyone i know is done. How can someone not get that done?! There has to be more offering that service than mowing.


I am in the same boat except they asked me to find someone last week. No one could get out there on the day they were around so it had to be this weekend. Had a guy lined up and didn't snow up or answer my calls. He said he for sure had them on the schedule for Sunday. Probably scrambling like everyone else but now they are screwed. No one will come out tomorrow and its about to get real cold. Their system is F'ed right? I don't know what else to do at this point. Not a customer I want to lose either.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Man... Novak never wants to stick with it... his guess is 5 at the airport... lots of warm air this, dry tongue that...


----------



## mnlefty

cbservicesllc;1864547 said:


> Man... Novak never wants to stick with it... his guess is 5 at the airport... lots of warm air this, dry tongue that...


He's had his moments from time to time, but for me if I could only have 1 forecast I still trust NWS over all others.


----------



## BossPlow614

Lmn, I didn't get your email yet. But I'll check for it when I wake up in a few hours to look outside and hopefully things won't be totally covered in snow yet.


----------



## SnowGuy73

House fire in Jordan.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1864576 said:


> House fire in Jordan.


Wood pile in backyard, not the house.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ha!

http://www.myfoxtwincities.com/stor...tractor-thinking-it-was-snowing-gets-arrested


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

God, I hope that wasn't my new loader guy!!!

I don't know many loaders in the area either.

He said he probably couldn't get it up there last night, hopefully he didn't try.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I guess you'll find out.


----------



## Greenery

Snowing in EP

Neighboring commercial lot has irrigation running.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1864582 said:


> Snowing in EP
> 
> Neighboring commercial lot has irrigation running.


There gonna have ice castles this week!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Nothing here... yet...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Okay, so now ALL of the NAMS are down to 4"??

NWS is by far the highest line of any on the Meteogram?

And that 4" total is THROUGH Tuesday morning?


----------



## Greenery

4 inches? I haven't looked at the weather all day I hope I didn't just spend all night Staking everything for nothing.
headed home now to catch hours of sleep.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1864586 said:


> 4 inches? I haven't looked at the weather all day I hope I didn't just spend all night Staking everything for nothing.
> headed home now to catch hours of sleep.


It's just the NAMS that are showing it. And only for MSP.

The RAP and GFS are still about 12", NWS says over 14" for MSP.


----------



## wenzelosllc

29 and Snowing in Maplewood. Real light but starting to stick a bit.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Roads are white in the west metro, Hwy 7 / 101 according to traffic cams

Pretty good burst of snow moving though.


----------



## unit28

wet snow isanti

it is sticking to my truck....omg


----------



## Greenery

All the roads are white and they're getting slick.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bossplow,

You should have an email.


----------



## PremierL&L

Roads are definitely white here on the west side but it's only a coating.


----------



## justinsp

My totals just dropped in half in Plymouth. 4-8 day. 2-4 tonight and nothing tomorrow morning. Last night I was 12-20 total


----------



## justinsp

Oh. And barely a coating so far in Plymouth


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

justinsp;1864600 said:


> My totals just dropped in half in Plymouth. 4-8 day. 2-4 tonight and nothing tomorrow morning. Last night I was 12-20 total


I went up to 8-12 today, but down to 3-5 tonight.

Was 7-11, 6-10, 1-2.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like a repeat of last year.

I'm in Snow Alley.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

5:00 am. 1.5" on garbage cans and 3/4" on the hard. Tape measured.
101 and 7 area in Minnetonka.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I'm down to 7-14" now was 16-18"


----------



## Camden

Less than 1" here, light snow falling


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1864608 said:


> I'm down to 7-14" now was 16-18"


I just hit refresh on nws and im at 6-10 and 2-4 for rogers
Just like craps.... come on 7. I think??


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1864583 said:


> There gonna have ice castles this week!


I saw that, cool


----------



## SnowGuy73

27° windy snow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

My totals are way down.... Lame!


----------



## Ranger620

I have a guy that just e-mailed me last night looking for a skid position. He wont drive hand food controls thinks there unsafe. Been plowing for a while the e-mail says experience in a case 85xt. Anyone want a number.


----------



## cbservicesllc

About an inch in Maple Grove... asphalt


----------



## MNPLOWCO

5:45 am 1.75" on garbage cans. 1" on the hard.

Minnetonka 101 and 7 area.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm back up to 10-14" of snow for today, JUST TODAY!!

WTH.


----------



## Green Grass

School is cancelled today.


----------



## wenzelosllc

Just looked and my forecast is basically nothing compared to 3am. ~1.5" every few hours until tonight. Not much tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1864630 said:


> School is cancelled today.


Come on.....


----------



## Polarismalibu

Just got a email asking if I have time for a fall clean up later this week. 

Apparently they have no common sense


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1864630 said:


> School is cancelled today.


Seriously???


----------



## SnowGuy73

I will grab a measurement here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1864633 said:


> Just got a email asking if I have time for a fall clean up later this week.
> 
> Apparently they have no common sense


Sounds about right....


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;1864633 said:


> Just got a email asking if I have time for a fall clean up later this week.
> 
> Apparently they have no common sense


Tell them you will be there later today.

Blahahahaha


----------



## Polarismalibu

He was right all the schools around me are closed to


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;1864637 said:


> Tell them you will be there later today.
> 
> Blahahahaha


I would sound just as smart as he did if I said that lol


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1864634 said:


> Seriously???


Yep just got the phone call


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Albany Area Schools	CLOSED TODAY
Amery School Dist.	CLOSED TODAY
Annandale Public Schools	CLOSED TODAY
Becker Public Schools	CLOSED TODAY
Big Lake Public Schools	CLOSED TODAY
Buffalo/Hanover/Montrose ISD #877	CLOSED TODAY
Chisago Lakes Achievement Center	CLOSED TODAY - SCHEDULED TEAM MEETINGS TO BE RESCHEDULED
Dassel-Cokato Public Schools	CLOSED TODAY
Dawson-Boyd Schools	DELAYED 2 HOURS
Elk River/Zimm/Otsego/Rogers Schools	CLOSED TODAY
Foley Schools	CLOSED TODAY - EVENING ACTIVITIES CANCELED
Holdingford Public School 738	CLOSED TODAY
Howard Lake-Waverly-Winsted Public Schools	CLOSED TODAY
Hutchinson Public ISD #423	CLOSED TODAY
Lac qui Parle Valley School District	DELAYED 2 HOURS
Lionsgate Academy	CLOSED TODAY - CRYSTAL AND NORTH ST. PAUL CAMPUSES ARE CLOSED.
Lutheran High School - Mayer	DELAYED 2 HOURS
Montevideo Public Schools	DELAYED 2 HOURS
Monticello Public School #882	CLOSED TODAY
New London-Spicer Schools	CLOSED TODAY
Paynesville Area Schools	CLOSED TODAY
Rocori Area Schools - Cold Spring	CLOSED TODAY
Saint John's Preparatory School-Collegeville	CLOSED TODAY
Sartell-St. Stephen School District	CLOSED TODAY
Sauk Rapids-Rice	CLOSED TODAY
St. Cloud District 742	CLOSED TODAY
St. Francis School Dist 15	CLOSED TODAY - EVENING ACTIVITIES CANCELED
St. Michael-Albertville Public & Parochial	CLOSED TODAY

Business
DCMA Twin Cities	CLOSED TODAY

Preschool/Daycare
Kids Country Child Care - St. Francis	CLOSED TODAY
North Metro Migrant Head Start	CLOSED TODAY


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Any school open in the north metro are idiots, including mine.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Little over an inch on the deck little under on the driveway.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1864645 said:


> Any school open in the north metro are idiots, including mine.


You're not part of that chisago one?


----------



## skorum03

I was at 11-18" total when I went to bed last night at 10 

Now a measly 2-4,2-4


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1864647 said:


> You're not part of that chisago one?


No, that's the DAC, school for "handicapped" kids that don't mainstream and adults that are "slow".

Developmental Achievement Center


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1864649 said:


> I was at 11-18" total when I went to bed last night at 10
> 
> Now a measly 2-4,2-4


What the..... Jesus. It IS like last year all over again.

FML.


----------



## wenzelosllc

Asphalt finally cooled off enough to ice over.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh well, suppose I'd better go get the trucks fueled.

Got some guys coming in at 7 to help get stuff hooked up, tires swapped on the tractor, get the ball rolling.

651-248-9728.

If anyone here gets let down today, and you wanna earn some money, try the plow to work out the kinks, looks like I'll have some work for ya.

Even if you guys want to help out with some open ups and stuff before you go plow your own stuff.


----------



## NorthernProServ

skorum03;1864649 said:


> I was at 11-18" total when I went to bed last night at 10
> 
> Now a measly 2-4,2-4


Right when they do this....you will still end up with a foot is usually how it works.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Clown on 4 says 8-12" entire metro.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Marler says 8-10" north, 4-8" south metro.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Future cast showed it done by like 17:00 tonight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Four has their morons driving around telling to stay off the roads...


----------



## skorum03

As I watch the radar I am just on the southern edge where I could end up with nothing


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Already getting calls to plow.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1864675 said:


> Already getting calls to plow.


Heading out with the hour here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

First windshield dead.


----------



## Green Grass

Wow the roads are ******.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1864681 said:


> First windshield dead.


?????????????


----------



## andersman02

Not sure how much we have in Burnsville but it's melting from under on my n facing asphalt. Neighbors is almost all just wet s facing


----------



## SnowGuy73

andersman02;1864685 said:


> Not sure how much we have in Burnsville but it's melting from under on my n facing asphalt. Neighbors is almost all just wet s facing


About the same here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Barlow sure is down playing this. Said maybe 3" total for me.


----------



## skorum03

It is barely snowing here


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;1864687 said:


> Barlow sure is down playing this. Said maybe 3" total for me.


Unreal, 3" from one station 8" on the other!


----------



## NorthernProServ

Snowing fairly light here too


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1864683 said:


> ?????????????


Caught a rock in the windshield of the '14. Had the chip fixed.

Second push to the curbline, cracked from side to side... "Pop pop pop".


----------



## NorthernProServ

Not any where close to 1~2" per hour


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1864689 said:


> Unreal, 3" from one station 8" on the other!


Yup.......


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1864692 said:


> Caught a rock in the windshield of the '14. Had the chip fixed.
> 
> Second push to the curbline, cracked from side to side... "Pop pop pop".


And it begins winter 14,15


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1864693 said:


> Not any where close to 1~2" per hour


I want thunder snow!


----------



## NorthernProServ

Hows it coming down there lwnmwr ?


----------



## skorum03

Melting from the bottom up here. If it doesn't snow much harder at any point I won't have to plow anything


----------



## qualitycut

Huge 8 point buck just ran through the neighbors yard.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Marler is down playing the totals for the metro and is now saying it falls apart after sunset.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1864708 said:


> Huge 8 point buck just ran through the neighbors yard.


You didn't shoot it?


----------



## qualitycut

Maybe an inch here melting in some spots .


----------



## CityGuy

Damn I am fing tired. Called at 12 for a 3 start. Plows on, all but 1 wing on, all but 1 sander on. 
Brine tanks filled and more being made. 

Wing needs new tube. Mechanics have had all summer to fix and didn't do it. Same with order a new sander motor, not done.


----------



## qualitycut

Nws has me at 2-4 2-4 now.


----------



## qualitycut

High of 31 as well hmm


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1864714 said:


> Damn I am fing tired. Called at 12 for a 3 start. Plows on, all but 1 wing on, all but 1 sander on.
> Brine tanks filled and more being made.
> 
> Wing needs new tube. Mechanics have had all summer to fix and didn't do it. Same with order a new sander motor, not done.


Are you being paid right now?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1864708 said:


> Huge 8 point buck just ran through the neighbors yard.


I had one in my back yard yesterday. It was shot in the middle of his back. Still alive, so I had the neighbor guy come over since he has tags. I don't hunt. He gave us the loins.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm at 1-3" and 2-4".... Lame!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1864714 said:


> Damn I am fing tired. Called at 12 for a 3 start. Plows on, all but 1 wing on, all but 1 sander on.
> Brine tanks filled and more being made.
> 
> Wing needs new tube. Mechanics have had all summer to fix and didn't do it. Same with order a new sander motor, not done.


Well its city. What'd you expect?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1864720 said:


> I had one in my back yard yesterday. It was shot in the middle of his back. Still alive, so I had the neighbor guy come over since he has tags. I don't hunt. He gave us the loins.


Nice!.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ice pellets falling here.


----------



## CityGuy

Green how much we got out there?


----------



## TKLAWN

At least the kids think the snow is cool. pumpkin:


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1864719 said:


> Are you being paid right now?


Yes but I am half deaf frim beating on crap and can't see straight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Solid 2" on the roads here. Coming down hard, smaller flakes.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gonna call the loader operator @ 8. Hope he answers his phone.


----------



## qualitycut

Im going to be out of the snow here quick.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1864732 said:


> Gonna call the loader operator @ 8. Hope he answers his phone.


 He's probably dried out by now.

Hope for you that wasn't him on the news.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1864721 said:


> I'm at 1-3" and 2-4".... Lame!


Less than an half, 1-3 , less than half


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Roads are already packed down to glare ice here.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I got a solid 2" here so far. Looks like I'm right on the edge of this.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Guy on 45 said some of south metro may not even see 3"


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1864740 said:


> Guy on 45 said some of south metro may not even see 3"


It all depends how all that moisture on the back edge pivots. Lots to watch today and I don't think any one can pin down who will get what at this point.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1864746 said:


> It all depends how all that moisture on the back edge pivots. Lots to watch today and I don't think any one can pin down who will get what at this point.


Now he says 2-3 south of metro but shows 3-6


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I sure hope this is not signs to come. Its going to snow. It may go here or here you may get this much maybe not. I'm not complaining that I have low totals, I have stuff to get ready like most, tired as heck and the 2 youngest are sick as well the wife and I


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1864727 said:


> Green how much we got out there?


When I left at 7 there was 2" on asphalt.


----------



## CityGuy

And here we go!. I'm off to piss people off.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1864750 said:


> When I left at 7 there was 2" on asphalt.


Perfect. Thanks


----------



## cbservicesllc

Just over 2 inches in the lot in Dayton


----------



## NorthernProServ

snowing decent here too heavy but small flakes


----------



## qualitycut

Melting here, can see sots of asphalt


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1864761 said:


> Melting here, can see sots of asphalt


Same here.


----------



## CityGuy

And traffic sucks

Text to type is my friend


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1864763 said:


> Same here.


Same here sorta. Just did an open up at the senior living home I do. It was hardly needed


----------



## CityGuy

2-3 inches here best I can tell


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1864761 said:


> Melting here, can see sots of asphalt





SnowGuy73;1864763 said:


> Same here.


If it doesn't fill in quick I'm thinking you guys might not get anything additional.


----------



## NorthernProServ

temp is down to 23 degrees according to my phone so no flakes are getting bigger


----------



## cbservicesllc

This thing just needs to keep easing it's way North... It would be great to get everything opened up before we get slammed again...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1864766 said:


> 2-3 inches here best I can tell


About 2" here on my trailer, melting off of the trees and roads.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1864767 said:


> If it doesn't fill in quick I'm thinking you guys might not get anything additional.


Lame........

How come this never happened when I plowed? It always went the other way...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Quality,

You can run that new truck up to my stuff in WBL and make sure it works.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1864767 said:


> If it doesn't fill in quick I'm thinking you guys might not get anything additional.


Thats what i was seeing too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just realized I haven't eaten since noon Saturday.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1864779 said:


> Just realized I haven't eaten since noon Saturday.


Any word on loader guy?


----------



## mnlefty

I35 about 10 miles north of Hinckley... picture doesn't tell the story, there's a lot of snow falling, hard to see our other truck a couple hundred yards ahead.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1864774 said:


> Lame........
> 
> How come this never happened when I plowed? It always went the other way...


Its not over yet ( I don't think). I was really expecting to be out plowing by now.


----------



## ryde307

Someone at brickman is getting fired. I have had 4 calls for various sites asking when we would be there. We don't service any so good luck to them.


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1864783 said:


> Someone at brickman is getting fired. I have had 4 calls for various sites asking when we would be there. We don't service any so good luck to them.


Why are they calling you?


----------



## Camden

ryde307;1864783 said:


> Someone at brickman is getting fired. I have had 4 calls for various sites asking when we would be there. We don't service any so good luck to them.


What businesses?


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;1864784 said:


> Why are they calling you?


I had them send me numbers on a few targets. Curious what they pay and was doing math backwards to see what they went for. Also wanted ideas on how they run things. Now I'm getting calls for various sites all over the metro.


----------



## qualitycut

Its sure looking like its shooting north


----------



## Polarismalibu

Broke the plow already


----------



## qualitycut

Meteo is looking good


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1864780 said:


> Any word on loader guy?


Yep, just talked to him.

It wasn't him. *whew*


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1864792 said:


> Broke the plow already


What u break?


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1864796 said:


> What u break?


Blew a line


----------



## PremierL&L

qualitycut;1864793 said:


> Meteo is looking good


Like going down?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Not a flake here in almost two hours.


----------



## qualitycut

PremierL&L;1864798 said:


> Like going down?


From what i see


----------



## CityGuy

Snow has almost stopped here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1864782 said:


> Its not over yet ( I don't think). I was really expecting to be out plowing by now.


My driveway has about a 1/4" of slush on it.

Salt guys best be on top of this if we are done. Once those temps drop we will have a mess!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1864803 said:


> My driveway has about a 1/4" of slush on it.
> 
> Salt guys best be on top of this if we are done. Once those temps drop we will have a mess!


Same here, darn


----------



## qualitycut

Dry tounge


----------



## SSS Inc.

The snow line has pushed almost all the way north to Lawnmrw now.


----------



## skorum03

Not snowing here anymore but I got upgraded to 3-5,2-4


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1864806 said:


> Dry tounge


This is one big tongue if that's the case.


----------



## SSS Inc.

By 10:22 a.m we will be back in the snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My school is shutting down. We're over 4" here. Gotta go get bus lanes.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1864811 said:


> By 10:22 a.m we will be back in the snow.


Okay AccuWeather.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1864811 said:


> By 10:22 a.m we will be back in the snow.


I think it's going to swing back with avengence... :crying:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Lynch on wcco says south metro will be back in snow by noon.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1864815 said:


> Lynch on wcco says south metro will be back in snow by noon.


I was supposed to have 6 inches by then


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1864813 said:


> Okay AccuWeather.


I figured a little over an hour before this fills in to the south a bit. If it doesn't this will be one of the biggest busts I've ever seen.



cbservicesllc;1864814 said:


> I think it's going to swing back with avengence... :crying:


The stuff down by Worthington? looks like it should come the metro's way.



SnowGuy73;1864815 said:


> Lynch on wcco says south metro will be back in snow by noon.


Sounds right to me. How are the roads out in Shakopee? I'm heading to our shop to get our sander loaded up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Holy hell does it suck up here.


----------



## BossPlow614

Idk what frustrates me more. The morons calling for one timers or the morons calling wanting to set up a contract the day it snows.


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1864825 said:


> Idk what frustrates me more. The morons calling for one timers or the morons calling wanting to set up a contract the day it snows.


Hard to get mad at the people calling to set up a contract when most of us were still scrambling to get our plows on yesterday.


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1864830 said:


> Hard to get mad at the people calling to set up a contract when most of us were still scrambling to get our plows on yesterday.


You bring up a good point!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1864821 said:


> I was supposed to have 6 inches by then


Same..........


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1864822 said:


> I figured a little over an hour before this fills in to the south a bit. If it doesn't this will be one of the biggest busts I've ever seen.
> 
> The stuff down by Worthington? looks like it should come the metro's way.
> 
> Sounds right to me. How are the roads out in Shakopee? I'm heading to our shop to get our sander loaded up.


Hit and miss, not bad but some icey spots.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1864830 said:


> Hard to get mad at the people calling to set up a contract when most of us were still scrambling to get our plows on yesterday.


Agreed........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Lots of guys plowing commercial.


----------



## OC&D

I might have 2" out there but it's not snowing anymore. I think I'll take wifey out for breakfast.


----------



## skorum03

BossPlow614;1864825 said:


> Idk what frustrates me more. The morons calling for one timers or the morons calling wanting to set up a contract the day it snows.


How about someone calling for a sprinkler blow out? Just had that haha


----------



## banonea

We got nothing here, no snow, no rain..... nothing.


----------



## SSS Inc.

The snow line is starting to creep south again. UH OH!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1864841 said:


> I might have 2" out there but it's not snowing anymore. I think I'll take wifey out for breakfast.


OCD. I lost that Schmidt place.

If you're out and about, you wanna see who's doing it? I'm curious.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1864845 said:


> We got nothing here, no snow, no rain..... nothing.


Anytime you're ready.....


----------



## qualitycut

Stuff by souix falls is going north it looks


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1864849 said:


> Anytime you're ready.....


Checking to see if we are going to get anything here and if not i will be calling


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1864846 said:


> The snow line is starting to creep south again. UH OH!


Bring it====


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1864852 said:


> Checking to see if we are going to get anything here and if not i will be calling


News is still saying 1-3 down there


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1864854 said:


> Bring it0====8


What the???


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1864856 said:


> News is still saying 1-3 down there


It is, but it dosent look like anything starts till tonight


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1864854 said:


> Bring it====


Now that we have some snow I'd prefer we at least get two inches otherwise I've got nothing to do until after the old folks home closes


----------



## SSS Inc.

I think its raining in Bloomington.


----------



## banonea

Anyone got a opinion if it is going to do anything in rochester till tonight?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Raining in Shakopee.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Parking lots are ice!


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;1864861 said:


> Anyone got a opinion if it is going to do anything in rochester till tonight?


It will get bright and then dark tonight!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1864863 said:


> Parking lots are ice!


trucks are lined up outside the gate at US salt


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1864868 said:


> trucks are lined up outside the gate at US salt


Fun fun!....


----------



## BossPlow614

skorum03;1864844 said:


> How about someone calling for a sprinkler blow out? Just had that haha


Now that is funny!!


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1864862 said:


> Raining in Shakopee.


Rain/ice pellets in riverfalls. Is that stuff in the far southwest corner of Minnesota wrapping up and around?


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1864847 said:


> OCD. I lost that Schmidt place.
> 
> If you're out and about, you wanna see who's doing it? I'm curious.


I'll see if I can do some recon for you.


----------



## OC&D

Freezing rain here now. Lovely!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1864863 said:


> Parking lots are ice!


No salt residue. And ground warming


----------



## CityGuy

Lunch or breakfast or whatever I'm on


----------



## qualitycut

31 degrees here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1864876 said:


> No salt residue. And ground warming


No salt in general....


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1864880 said:


> 31 degrees here.


I'm at 28°...


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1864882 said:


> I'm at 28°...


27 and light steady snow.


----------



## qualitycut

Any thoughts on the meteo?


----------



## Green Grass

Cb got any amounts?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1864885 said:


> Any thoughts on the meteo?


no watch the radar


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1864889 said:


> no watch the radar


Yea back side looks like its scooting north


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1864847 said:


> OCD. I lost that Schmidt place.
> 
> If you're out and about, you wanna see who's doing it? I'm curious.


give me a hour or so and i will call to check with ya. I am going to come up, my brother is going to stay behind just in case...


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1864891 said:


> Yea back side looks like its scooting north


Hope it wraps around :waving:


----------



## skorum03

BossPlow614;1864872 said:


> Now that is funny!!


The guy started his message with. "Umm hi yeah, we've got a problem"

Haha!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Outside corners of plows are throwing snow even in transport position .


----------



## OC&D

Ice pellets are accumulating here now. Shoveled my walks and there was a coating where I had started.


----------



## Polarismalibu

This is so much fun I wish this would happen every week















Cafeing sucks!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sleet here now.


----------



## skorum03

I'm still at 3-5, 2-4 and it is going to really have to start snowing for that to happen


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

County / State plows are doing virtually nothing with their plows.

Just going over the top.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1864926 said:


> County / State plows are doing virtually nothing with their plows.
> 
> Just going over the top.


What's your total so far?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1864927 said:


> What's your total so far?


We are at 4" +/-.

Some is melting underneath.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Barlow says 6" for downtown, 8" north metro, no totals for me by the morning.


----------



## andersman02

S bloomington- sleeting now, maybe 2" on grass, stuff on pavement is melting..


----------



## andersman02

Now the question is, do I go out and salt a neighboring lot with a push spread (box isnt ready)

opinions!?


----------



## Greenery

Mjboss- I don't know if you mentioned anything here but I'm sorry to hear some news I heard.


----------



## SnowGuy73

andersman02;1864944 said:


> Now the question is, do I go out and salt a neighboring lot with a push spread (box isnt ready)
> 
> opinions!?


I would, everything is ice here.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1864940 said:


> Barlow says 6" for downtown, 8" north metro, no totals for me by the morning.


So no snow for you?


----------



## cbservicesllc

What up with this ice I'm getting...


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1864954 said:


> So no snow for you?


I guess not....

Clowns!


----------



## Camden

We're getting pummeled pretty good up here. We passed the 6" mark about an hour ago. My guys are making their 3rd sidewalk run of the day.


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1864958 said:


> What up with this ice I'm getting...


Same, rather have snow then this ****!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Flurry sleet mix now.


----------



## BossPlow614

Greenery;1864945 said:


> Mjboss- I don't know if you mentioned anything here but I'm sorry to hear some news I heard.


What??


----------



## SnoFarmer

We only have 1/2 inch so far 

But it looks like the lake is starting to kick in to gear

There still calling for 8-12 for us

May have to go take a look and do sidewalk at noon

You guys down south can keep that ice ....


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1864887 said:


> Cb got any amounts?


2 in Plymouth... didnt tape it, but seems like 4-5 in Dayton/Champlin


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Don't know what happened to my post....poof..gone.
Any way....my snow total on the hard is going down due to rain and sleet. 1" on the hard now and
2.5 on the garbage cans.

I might be out of this by 2:00 with nothing to trigger my 1.5's and 2's. Everything sliding northward.
I hope no wrap around.


----------



## SnowGuy73

All snow here for now.


----------



## NorthernProServ

They sure cafed this one again!


----------



## NorthernProServ

back to snow


----------



## NorthernProServ

Weather story as of 5 am says 10-14" for N. metro....not even close!


----------



## NorthernProServ

looks to be pulling north of the cities in a hour or two.


----------



## TKLAWN

NorthernProServ;1864985 said:


> looks to be pulling north of the cities in a hour or two.


Hope you are right sir! I will be the happiest Mother cafer around.


----------



## MM&L

Anybody have experience with Buyers replacement tailgate spreader? We have a new F-550 being delivered tomorrow and all Crysteel has is this one. Curious if anyone has used them? Thanks for the help


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This is a cluster.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1864985 said:


> looks to be pulling north of the cities in a hour or two.


Hard to say... I'm hoping... but I'm prepared to get cafe slapped...


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ;1864984 said:


> Weather story as of 5 am says 10-14" for N. metro....not even close!


5 showed 8 to 14 by noon tomorrow


----------



## NorthernProServ

Hamelfire;1864993 said:


> 5 showed 8 to 14 by noon tomorrow


We have about 3-4" I say...long way to go.


----------



## andy'slawncare

Anyone looking for snow work in Waconia? I have tons of leads but I'm not taking on anymore work. I'll send you the leads. Thanks!


----------



## OC&D

I just hooked up my plow. It still works!


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1864992 said:


> Hard to say... I'm hoping... but I'm prepared to get cafe slapped...


True, usually whats happens.

Just finished with opening all commercials up, hoping to NOT do it again before 5pm...we shall see.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

At this point I'm just waiting this crap out. I opened commercials this am. with
3/4" just to show them that I was on it. Other than that, I'll just sit until it clears out...and hope it doesn't bubble up again. Some of the future casts show it re-forming after 2:00 but...??? Not a good track record of predicting so far.

If nothing more happens and I don't need to clean up...I will joint LWNMWR's "cluster" if he still needs it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

im fricking losing it. came in to eat. wife sets coleslaw in front of me and didn't see it. then I opened a second can of pop.


----------



## banonea

MNPLOWCO;1865007 said:


> At this point I'm just waiting this crap out. I opened commercials this am. with
> 3/4" just to show them that I was on it. Other than that, I'll just sit until it clears out...and hope it doesn't bubble up again. Some of the future casts show it re-forming after 2:00 but...??? Not a good track record of predicting so far.
> 
> If nothing more happens and I don't need to clean up...I will joint LWNMWR's "cluster" if he still needs it.


heading that direction in about 20 minutes


----------



## Doughboy12

mnlefty;1864781 said:


> I35 about 10 miles north of Hinckley... picture doesn't tell the story, there's a lot of snow falling, hard to see our other truck a couple hundred yards ahead.


"Every picture tells a story" I heard the somewhere.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

banonea;1865012 said:


> heading that direction in about 20 minutes


10-4...safe travels!


----------



## skorum03

Hard ice pellets in riverfalls right now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Picked my kids up from school as I was running through opening bus lanes.

Dropped them off at my parents.


----------



## skorum03

Still at 3-5 today but totals for tonight just dropped to 1-3. Still can't see where the initial 3-5 is going to come from


----------



## qualitycut

Umm what about that huge blob in SD


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1865020 said:


> Umm what about that huge blob in SD


Kinda looks like it's breaking up. Big green and then all the green separates and kinda disappears


----------



## Greenery

BossPlow614;1864972 said:


> What??


Are you mjb? Did you send an email out to customers last night?


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1865016 said:


> Picked my kids up from school as I was running through opening bus lanes.
> 
> Dropped them off at my parents.


Looks like Heaven.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1865020 said:


> Umm what about that huge blob in SD


Yeah, I think it's going to come across us.


----------



## Greenery

My neighbors company is laying a truckload of sod today.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1865016 said:


> Picked my kids up from school as I was running through opening bus lanes.
> 
> Dropped them off at my parents.


looks like a good 6"+


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1865020 said:


> Umm what about that huge blob in SD


They said last night there would be a delay in the afternoon. Obviously we missed out on the first blob but I am still thinking more is on the way. Who knows.


----------



## NorthernProServ

well WTF....was ready to go and hit driveways in a bit and get a little break before going back through the lots tonight.


Don't want to jump the gun though and have to do driveways x2.
Already had a call asking where we were...um you cant drive though 3" of snow?....Time to trade that beamer in for a suv I guess.


----------



## BossPlow614

Greenery;1865024 said:


> Are you mjb? Did you send an email out to customers last night?


My company name? MJB? That's not me.


----------



## Greenery

BossPlow614;1865035 said:


> My company name? MJB? That's not me.


My mistake.


----------



## Green Grass

BossPlow614;1865035 said:


> My company name? MJB? That's not me.


Now he needs to share the story!


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1864991 said:


> This is a cluster.


just left Rochester now... Here I come to save the day... Lol


----------



## SnowGuy73

I leave the house for 2 hours and come back, 7 voicemails for snow removal and three emails.


----------



## qualitycut

The 5k a month account just called and said they have a couple questions. Cafe them


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1865041 said:


> The 5k a month account just called and said they have a couple questions. Cafe them


Hahahahahah


----------



## OC&D

I've got micro flakes coming down now, 24 hours of this and we may have an inch.


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1865039 said:


> I leave the house for 2 hours and come back, 7 voicemails for snow removal and three emails.


Hah! Maybe you should update your voicemail greeting to say "and by the way, I don't cafeing plow snow anymore!"


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1865044 said:


> Hah! Maybe you should update your voicemail greeting to say "and by the way, I don't cafeing plow snow anymore!"


Maybe......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak is quite again.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My road won't be plowed for a while.









They've had the loader and another truck try to pull it out.


----------



## BossPlow614

Greenery;1865036 said:


> My mistake.


What happened?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1865039 said:


> I leave the house for 2 hours and come back, 7 voicemails for snow removal and three emails.


Now 8..........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My company is gonna be famous!!!!: 

My guy was just intervirwed by WCCo in my tractor for the 5 pm news.

They rolled tape on him.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1865053 said:


> My company is gonna be famous!!!!:
> 
> My guy was just intervirwed by WCCo in my tractor for the 5 pm news.
> 
> They rolled tape on him.


I hope he punched out.


----------



## Polarismalibu

So much snow up here


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1865056 said:


> So much snow up here


How much?.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1865050 said:


> My road won't be plowed for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They've had the loader and another truck try to pull it out.


Not where I would have parked it.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1865053 said:


> My company is gonna be famous!!!!:
> 
> My guy was just intervirwed by WCCo in my tractor for the 5 pm news.
> 
> They rolled tape on him.


The number of properties you plow is going to double by next snowfall.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1865053 said:


> My company is gonna be famous!!!!:
> 
> My guy was just intervirwed by WCCo in my tractor for the 5 pm news.
> 
> They rolled tape on him.


Now they need to use it.


----------



## CityGuy

Why do people feel the need to cut between the plow trucks running 2 or more lane roads? I hope 1 of these idiots biffs it and gets collected and pushed off the wing. F ing idiots.
I am not driving slow because I can you jack wagons. I am clearing the road to make it safe.

Rant over.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1865056 said:


> So much snow up here


In Rogers or what?


----------



## qualitycut

Well just got 75 an hour to drive in circles plowing nothing at ups


----------



## TKLAWN

skorum03;1865059 said:


> The number of properties you plow is going to double by next snowfall.


Just what Mwrman needs is more accounts.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Belinda says snow tapers this evening... I guess were done?


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1865065 said:


> Belinda says snow tapers this evening... I guess were done?


Did she mention when it would start?


----------



## PremierL&L

I don't have a clue what to think why does everyone say that we're still getting 8 inches total I'm still at 2


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1865065 said:


> Belinda says snow tapers this evening... I guess were done?


I really hope so... this ice under the snow is already making it slow


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1865053 said:


> My company is gonna be famous!!!!:
> 
> My guy was just intervirwed by WCCo in my tractor for the 5 pm news.
> 
> They rolled tape on him.


For drinking and driving a tractor?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Is anyone actually plowing on the southside. I have seen a few very tiny piles here and there but not more than 3/8" of slush on any of my stuff from shakopee-eden prarie-bloomington.


----------



## qualitycut

Whats nowak think?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1865067 said:


> Did she mention when it would start?


:laughing:

Nope.

:laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1865072 said:


> Is anyone actually plowing on the southside. I have seen a few very tiny piles here and there but not more than 3/8" of slush on any of my stuff from shakopee-eden prarie-bloomington.


I seen a few earlier, that's about it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1865073 said:


> Whats nowak think?


Pretty sure its done and nws can stop trying to cover their a$$ saying our end of town is actually going to get something. 3-5 today, 1-3 tonight. I don't think so. It would be nice if they came out and explained where this is coming from since the radar is more or less clear from the metro south.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1865076 said:


> Pretty sure its done and nws can stop trying to cover their a$$ saying our end of town is actually going to get something. 3-5 today, 1-3 tonight. I don't think so. It would be nice if they came out and explained where this is coming from since the radar is more or less clear from the metro south.


I'd like to see 3-5" tonight!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1865076 said:


> Pretty sure its done and nws can stop trying to cover their a$$ saying our end of town is actually going to get something. 3-5 today, 1-3 tonight. I don't think so. It would be nice if they came out and explained where this is coming from since the radar is more or less clear from the metro south.


What about blob in south dakota


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1865077 said:


> I'd like to see 3-5" tonight!


Me too. I scrambled to get everything ready I wouldn't mind a couple inches at least to get out and run everything.



qualitycut;1865078 said:


> What about blob in south dakota


That's what I'd like to see NWS explain if they think that will hit us. They kinda have gone into hiding. Why am I still in the Warning area????


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1865077 said:


> I'd like to see 3-5" tonight!


You need a hobby.


----------



## qualitycut

Raining again. .....


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1865079 said:


> Me too. I scrambled to get everything ready I wouldn't mind a couple inches at least to get out and run everything.
> 
> That's what I'd like to see NWS explain if they think that will hit us. They kinda have gone into hiding. Why am I still in the Warning area????


Why in the warning area in the first place. I have barely an inch of snow


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1865076 said:


> Pretty sure its done and nws can stop trying to cover their a$$ saying our end of town is actually going to get something. 3-5 today, 1-3 tonight. I don't think so. It would be nice if they came out and explained where this is coming from since the radar is more or less clear from the metro south.


Can I take that to the bank?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1865079 said:


> Me too. I scrambled to get everything ready I wouldn't mind a couple inches at least to get out and run everything.
> 
> That's what I'd like to see NWS explain if they think that will hit us. They kinda have gone into hiding. Why am I still in the Warning area????


I scrambled to get everything winterized and put away yesterday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1865080 said:


> You need a hobby.


I got one, I need ice!


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1865082 said:


> Why in the warning area in the first place. I have barely an inch of snow


Same here, maybe 2" on the deck.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1865085 said:


> I got one, I need ice!


Some good cold temps will help get it started later this week I think. Since apparently I have nothing else to do now I know I will be making ice starting tomorrow. You can come over and test your auger if you want in a few days.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1865087 said:


> Some good cold temps will help get it started later this week I think. Since apparently I have nothing else to do now I know I will be making ice starting tomorrow. You can come over and test your auger if you want in a few days.


Perfect, I'm dropping it off tomorrow to have the carb cleaned and blade sharpened!


----------



## qualitycut

I think i have more rain than snow today


----------



## PremierL&L

I wish nws had a pair i would like to leave and get my cafe done already this is boring at least I got a few new accounts today without even having to try lol!


----------



## SSS Inc.

PremierL&L;1865092 said:


> I wish nws had a pair i would like to leave and get my cafe done already this is boring at least I got a few new accounts today without even having to try lol!


You actually have enough to plow? Where are you located again?


----------



## PremierL&L

SSS Inc.;1865096 said:


> You actually have enough to plow? Where are you located again?


Well I'm in the boonies by green grass but I have some 1 inchers in Plymouth that have to get done and my 2 inchers that we opened this morning Roseville will have to be finished.


----------



## OC&D

PremierL&L;1865101 said:


> Well I'm in the boonies by green grass but I have some 1 inchers in Plymouth that have to get done and my 2 inchers that we opened this morning Roseville will have to be finished.


Do you even hit 2" in Roseville?


----------



## SSS Inc.

PremierL&L;1865101 said:


> Well I'm in the boonies by green grass but I have some 1 inchers in Plymouth that have to get done and my 2 inchers that we opened this morning Roseville will have to be finished.


Ah I see.....


----------



## MNPLOWCO

here it comes. 2nd call. "are you coming?? I think we have a lot of snow to be plowed." ME, "I just measured
a block away and it is less than 3/4 of an inch". Client: " Well I think we have more that two inches". Me: "Nope,
but if you want me to come out for 2 mins. I will. They are saying on the radio that there may be more snow and I would have to come out a 2nd time".
Client. "Oh,....then maybe you should wait."

I guess it not so urgent then.


----------



## PremierL&L

OC&D;1865105 said:


> Do you even hit 2" in Roseville?


My guy up there this morning had 2 inches on the tape in most spots guess it might have gone down since he was done opening at like 11 this morning


----------



## TKLAWN

According to NWS I have 100% chance with light snow currently.

DOH KAY!


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1865111 said:


> According to NWS I have 100% chance with light snow currently.
> 
> DOH KAY!


Hey, me too!


----------



## Green Grass

PremierL&L;1865108 said:


> My guy up there this morning had 2 inches on the tape in most spots guess it might have gone down since he was done opening at like 11 this morning


Just left long lake and there is 3-4 and it is wet and heavy.


----------



## OC&D

Looking at the radar, the only potential for more snow is that crap in SD/NB, which looks like it won't reach us for another probably 4 hours or so. I'm not going to call this a bust yet, but I'm not seeing 8"+ out of this for me. I'd be surprised if we got another 2".


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Green Grass;1865115 said:


> Just left long lake and there is 3-4 and it is wet and heavy.


Is that "taped" or just guessing?. I have a couple a few miles south of that location.


----------



## skorum03

OC&D;1865118 said:


> Looking at the radar, the only potential for more snow is that crap in SD/NB, which looks like it won't reach us for another probably 4 hours or so. I'm not going to call this a bust yet, but I'm not seeing 8"+ out of this for me. I'd be surprised if we got another 2".


Haven't had two inches thus far.

Now I'm just frustrated because I would have liked to plow everything. But I have had not enough to really plow anything and now can't finish any clean ups either. Worst case scenario?


----------



## SnowGuy73

nws still says 2-4" this afternoon, 1-3" tonight, and about 1" for me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1865120 said:


> now can't finish any clean ups either.QUOTE]
> 
> This...............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone wanna test out their plows, I'm not that far north.

So far replaced a solenoid, new controller.

Got 5 trucks running.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1865126 said:


> Anyone wanna test out their plows, I'm not that far north.
> 
> So far replaced a solenoid, new controller.
> 
> Got 5 trucks running.


Dont give away all my work lol


----------



## ryde307

MM&L;1864990 said:


> Anybody have experience with Buyers replacement tailgate spreader? We have a new F-550 being delivered tomorrow and all Crysteel has is this one. Curious if anyone has used them? Thanks for the help


 I have not but I know the require a little bit of fab work. I have a buyers vbox and it has been great.



LwnmwrMan22;1865053 said:


> My company is gonna be famous!!!!:
> 
> My guy was just intervirwed by WCCo in my tractor for the 5 pm news.
> 
> They rolled tape on him.


Your going to have to pay him extra now.



skorum03;1865120 said:


> Haven't had two inches thus far.
> 
> Now I'm just frustrated because I would have liked to plow everything. But I have had not enough to really plow anything and now can't finish any clean ups either. Worst case scenario?


I do wish we had slightly more. We are still plowing everything tonight. Everything we do is 1/2" to 1" trigger. We will go out and scrape any ice, slush, snow we can. Full salt and sidewalk run as well.
I have some unhappy clean up people.


----------



## ryde307

Does anyone have a snow dump in the west metro. Something west of Mound. Or near Mound/ Maple Plain.


----------



## OC&D

skorum03;1865120 said:


> Haven't had two inches thus far.
> 
> Now I'm just frustrated because I would have liked to plow everything. But I have had not enough to really plow anything and now can't finish any clean ups either. Worst case scenario?


I had 2.5" on my table outside but only 1.25" on my concrete patio.


----------



## Green Grass

MNPLOWCO;1865119 said:


> Is that "taped" or just guessing?. I have a couple a few miles south of that location.


Tape just varied based on asphalt melt off


----------



## PremierL&L

Wwa till midday Tuesday 1 to 3 inches


----------



## Green Grass

PremierL&L;1865135 said:


> Wwa till midday Tuesday 1 to 3 inches


How much snow you have over there?


----------



## CityGuy

Is this the end? Wind sucks.


----------



## ryde307

Is anyone looking for sidewalk work tonight and or the rest of the winter? An hour or so - full routes. Locations from Excelsior to Minneapolis


----------



## PremierL&L

Green Grass;1865136 said:


> How much snow you have over there?


Got 3 hard to tell blowing like all cafe now trying to decide when to go out ridiculous how long this is dragging out


----------



## skorum03

OC&D;1865133 said:


> I had 2.5" on my table outside but only 1.25" on my concrete patio.


About the same. Maybe less on sidewalk and patio


----------



## skorum03

Just climbed into my tree stand. Man it's windy


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1865143 said:


> Just climbed into my tree stand. Man it's windy


Just took the dog out, agreed!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Belinda says it wraps around tonight.


----------



## Green Grass

PremierL&L;1865141 said:


> Got 3 hard to tell blowing like all cafe now trying to decide when to go out ridiculous how long this is dragging out


Traffic blows wait till most people are home.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1865149 said:


> Belinda says it wraps around tonight.


So does she say what we can expect tonight. Wouldn't mind an inch or two so I can justify doing all our stuff.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1865153 said:


> So does she say what we can expect tonight. Wouldn't mind an inch or two so I can justify doing all our stuff.


I will let you know here.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

advisory cancelled I see. winter storm warning for the metro and points south for the metro. Possible lingering flurries this evening. At least that's what it said on my alert


----------



## SnowGuy73

The stuff in sd will spin through.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

On and off snow showers.


----------



## SnowGuy73

A coating tonight....


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1865160 said:


> On and off snow showers.


So should we prepare to be dumped on?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sure dropped the ball on this one!


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1865162 said:


> So should we prepare to be dumped on?


Might be...


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1865161 said:


> A coating tonight....


All we got last night was a coating of lies......


----------



## SnowGuy73

I should've kept my salt spreader...


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1865166 said:


> All we got last night was a coating of lies......


Yup. I think she had 1.4" in Eden prairie so that's about what I got.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS still saying 1-3" tonight for me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1865169 said:


> NWS still saying 1-3" tonight for me.


That will change.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looking at the radar it looks like the sd stuff will go north too.


----------



## skorum03

I'm still somehow 3-5,1-3


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1865173 said:


> Looking at the radar it looks like the sd stuff will go north too.


But what do I know....


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1865174 said:


> I'm still somehow 3-5,1-3


That will change.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

skorum03;1865166 said:


> All we got last night was a coating of lies......


Ooooo. I like that one!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Officially 2.8" Minneapolis.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1865175 said:


> But what do I know....


As much as anyone else. I'm still at 1-3 tonight and I have been waiting for that to change for five hours but alas it hasn't.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1865173 said:


> Looking at the radar it looks like the sd stuff will go north too.


Think u may be right


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1865178 said:


> Officially 2.8" Minneapolis.


Thats about what I have on my fire pit but only about 3/8" in the street.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1865180 said:


> As much as anyone else. I'm still at 1-3 tonight and I have been waiting for that to change for five hours but alas it hasn't.


Same here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1865181 said:


> Think u may be right


Looks to be drying up a little too.


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1865180 said:


> As much as anyone else. I'm still at 1-3 tonight and I have been waiting for that to change for five hours but alas it hasn't.


Thought they updated at 4:00. WTF


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1865182 said:


> Thats about what I have on my fire pit but only about 3/8" in the street.


My driveway is clear now, didn't even have to shovel!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1865178 said:


> Officially 2.8" Minneapolis.


Hahahahah....


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1865185 said:


> Thought they updated at 4:00. WTF


Canceled the warning here, that's about it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

All this weather talk I forgot emergency was on!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Id have a beer since I'm not plowing but I just remembered I have to go coach some girls hockey. Woo hoo!


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1865186 said:


> My driveway is clear now, didn't even have to shovel!


Nice work!


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1865193 said:


> Nice work!


I try!......


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1865191 said:


> All this weather talk I forgot emergency was on!!!


I thought I was the only one that watched that. That's my show in the winter along with Adam 12.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1865192 said:


> Id have a beer since I'm not plowing but I just remembered I have to go coach some girls hockey. Woo hoo!


I would too but I have drill tonight....


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1865150 said:


> Traffic blows wait till most people are home.


Were done till 0400.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Just got a winter weather advisory until 6 am. cst.  On, off, more, less,coming, gone...sheesh. Just heard on the radio.." Winter storm advisory. Possible 16" of snow in the metro. EGAD! update your weather reports or what's the point of supplying a radio spot for them!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Daly said flurries and light snow all day tomorrow.....

Huh?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1865199 said:


> Were done till 0400.


Shakopee as well.


----------



## SnowGuy73

MNPLOWCO;1865200 said:


> Just got a winter weather advisory until 6 am. cst.  On, off, more, less,coming, gone...sheesh. Just heard on the radio.." Winter storm advisory. Possible 16" of snow in the metro. EGAD! update your weather reports or what's the point of supplying a radio spot for them!


A bunch of bs!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Finally light snow here cafe


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1865191 said:


> All this weather talk I forgot emergency was on!!!


What chanel is that on?


----------



## SnowGuy73

hamelfire;1865208 said:


> what chanel is that on?


5.3.........


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1865209 said:


> 5.3.........


Chips is on next.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1865191 said:


> All this weather talk I forgot emergency was on!!!


Do you have all the seasons? Great day off viewing.


----------



## skorum03

Now I just have to figure out when to salt my parking lot...... Tonight or wait until morning?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1865209 said:


> 5.3.........


Damn. not sure I get that on comcast


----------



## CityGuy

skorum03;1865213 said:


> Now I just have to figure out when to salt my parking lot...... Tonight or wait until morning?


Do it tonight or you may regret it. Get it melting asap.


----------



## SnowGuy73

What a bunch of cafe...

"Dave Dahl is tracking the storm to let us know when all this snow wil end".


----------



## cbservicesllc

skorum03;1865162 said:


> So should we prepare to be dumped on?


Sounds about friggin right...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1865214 said:


> Damn. not sure I get that on comcast


206 or 208, somewhere in there.


----------



## CityGuy

Should take a snooze but I am wide awake.


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1865213 said:


> Now I just have to figure out when to salt my parking lot...... Tonight or wait until morning?


Now, use the traffic on that lot to your advantage.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1865219 said:


> Should take a snooze but I am wide awake.


After dinner.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1865218 said:


> 206 or 208, somewhere in there.


209. me tv


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1865185 said:


> Thought they updated at 4:00. WTF


It's like 5:30 now. They do a "late afternoon".


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1865222 said:


> After dinner.


Most likely....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1865223 said:


> 209. me tv


That's it!..


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1865225 said:


> Most likely....


What are we having?


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1865163 said:


> Sure dropped the ball on this one!


They wouldn't have if we were still plowing!


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1865231 said:


> They wouldn't have if we were still plowing!


Bingo!

It would've shifted south, right over me!


----------



## mnlefty

I know we all like to pile on when they miss one this bad and nobody likes to hear the stuff about how sharp the cutoff was and how hard it is to nail down the exact track, but...

This one is shaping up like that. Lwn has a ton not too far away and it gets worse up to St. Cloud and beyond... they're getting the foot+ there. Hate to defend em but the ole "if the track were 40 miles further south" is true. We'd have that foot here and Jim and Bano would have the slop msp has. I drove through this whole thing today from Cloquet back here, via St.Cloud area for family, and it is definitely as advertised there.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1865216 said:


> What a bunch of cafe...
> 
> "Dave Dahl is tracking the storm to let us know when all this snow wil end".


Nice snow fall map he showed, not even close.


----------



## OC&D

Well this was a nice start to everyone else's season!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We're over a foot.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

3 minutes til J & H is ON THE AIR!!


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1865242 said:


> 3 minutes til J & H is ON THE AIR!!


Post a link once it is online


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1865241 said:


> We're over a foot.


Over a foot Jeez!


----------



## qualitycut

Email from customer. 1 inch trigger which we dont have.

The girls from my home office called and said they didn't see the driveway or sidewalk done today.
When are you coming?


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1865246 said:


> Email from customer. 1 inch trigger which we dont have.
> 
> The girls from my home office called and said they didn't see the driveway or sidewalk done today.
> When are you coming?


Dont you just love that?


----------



## qualitycut

Sss what u have?


----------



## qualitycut

Guess she didn't like my response. 

I'm not in town yet so I have no idea. They said the yard wasn't staked either so there just doing their job. One of the girls said her house has 4 inches. Thanks for the update.


----------



## albhb3

mnlefty;1865235 said:


> I know we all like to pile on when they miss one this bad and nobody likes to hear the stuff about how sharp the cutoff was and how hard it is to nail down the exact track, but...
> 
> This one is shaping up like that. Lwn has a ton not too far away and it gets worse up to St. Cloud and beyond... they're getting the foot+ there. Hate to defend em but the ole "if the track were 40 miles further south" is true. We'd have that foot here and Jim and Bano would have the slop msp has. I drove through this whole thing today from Cloquet back here, via St.Cloud area for family, and it is definitely as advertised there.


yeah st cloud is a ******* mess had a foot+ at noon wind was howling and couldnt see the ditch or road.  I thought I was turning onto the road and hit the fricken ditch luckily there was a blacktop road below and got out of it all 40000lbs.Talk about pucker factor it was monkey see monkey do stay close to the semi in front and hope he didnt hit the ditch roads were drifted over just terrible. Got stuck at a red light uphill for damn near an hour Got back down here and was like WTF get out the salter


----------



## MNPLOWCO

mnlefty;1865235 said:


> I know we all like to pile on when they miss one this bad and nobody likes to hear the stuff about how sharp the cutoff was and how hard it is to nail down the exact track, but...
> 
> This one is shaping up like that. Lwn has a ton not too far away and it gets worse up to St. Cloud and beyond... they're getting the foot+ there. Hate to defend em but the ole "if the track were 40 miles further south" is true. We'd have that foot here and Jim and Bano would have the slop msp has. I drove through this whole thing today from Cloquet back here, via St.Cloud area for family, and it is definitely as advertised there.


Understood, but this started to be IA/MN boarder storm, then Jims/Bano Storm, then Metro storm, now 1/2 a state from the original location with the storm within 4 hours of the supposed metro landing and missing that as well into LawnMower land. So
This Metro storm accuracy is rated a "Double D" (big bust.)


----------



## albhb3

MNPLOWCO;1865262 said:


> Understood, but this started to be IA/MN boarder storm, then Jims/Bano Storm, then Metro storm, now 1/2 a state from the original location with the storm within 4 hours of the supposed metro landing and missing that as well into LawnMower land. So
> This Metro storm accuracy is rated a "Double D" (big bust.)


this is why the meterliogist need to keep there traps shut up untill 36 hours before. IDIOTS


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1865236 said:


> Nice snow fall map he showed, not even close.


Fire call, I missed it.


----------



## banonea

just seen a guy on 35 East took out a light pole with his truck and a 16 foot enclosed trailer that boy is not having a good day


----------



## cbservicesllc

Yep... the blob is definitely coming here... I was feeling so confident we'd finish everything too...


----------



## albhb3

banonea;1865280 said:


> just seen a guy on 35 East took out a light pole with his truck and a 16 foot enclosed trailer that boy is not having a good day


hahahaha I saw my first idiot of the day at 330 on 694 went to pass a car started to pass then hit brakes then the over/understeer he eventually went around *******:laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS still saying 1-3".


----------



## skorum03

cbservicesllc;1865281 said:


> Yep... the blob is definitely coming here... I was feeling so confident we'd finish everything too...


So wait to salt. It hasn't snowed in a long time here


----------



## skorum03

What about the stuff in Nebraska?


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1865291 said:


> So wait to salt. It hasn't snowed in a long time here


I wouldn't have, but that's just me.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1865230 said:


> What are we having?


Had some kida pastaroni thing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1865294 said:


> What about the stuff in Nebraska?


That's our 1-3"


----------



## MNPLOWCO

skorum03;1865294 said:


> What about the stuff in Nebraska?


Or the slight breeze in Xinjiang Province of Main land China. Get On It You
Meteorologists. Probable, possible, maybe huge Storm could result...we wil tell you.....at 6:00...stay tuned.


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;1865265 said:


> this is why the meterliogist need to keep there traps shut up untill 36 hours before. IDIOTS


I agree. Or leave it as we are watching a storm and will get back to you.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1865280 said:


> just seen a guy on 35 East took out a light pole with his truck and a 16 foot enclosed trailer that boy is not having a good day


That sucks for him. How is your normal area?


----------



## CityGuy

skorum03;1865291 said:


> So wait to salt. It hasn't snowed in a long time here


I laid it down thick on my drive, then brinrd it.


----------



## CityGuy

MNPLOWCO;1865309 said:


> Or the slight breeze in Xinjiang Province of Main land China. Get On It You
> Meteorologists. Probable, possible, maybe huge Storm could result...we wil tell you.....at 6:00...stay tuned.


It's all about the damn ratings.


----------



## Blizzard1980

banonea;1865280 said:


> just seen a guy on 35 East took out a light pole with his truck and a 16 foot enclosed trailer that boy is not having a good day


 Bird in town?


----------



## qualitycut

Any new forecasts?


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1865323 said:


> Any new forecasts?


1-3 tonight. In by 10 out by 6.


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1865330 said:


> 1-3 tonight. In by 10 out by 6.


Saturday dahl says more measurable snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So far the NE looks to be going east as much as north.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1865304 said:


> Had some kida pastaroni thing.


Sounds good!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1865332 said:


> Saturday dahl says more measurable snow.


Maybe he will be right this time.....


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1865340 said:


> Maybe he will be right this time.....


measure in MM


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1865347 said:


> measure in MM


Oh, that's where we went wrong!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1865350 said:


> Oh, that's where we went wrong!


yeah it was 10-16 MM


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1865351 said:


> yeah it was 10-16 MM


Now it makes sense


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1865347 said:


> measure in MM


Well that is still measuring


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1865354 said:


> Well that is still measuring


This is true.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1865352 said:


> Now it makes sense


I was trying to figure out how to say that nicely.


----------



## CityGuy

Is Jim dead? Haven't heard from him in awhile


----------



## CityGuy

Man that wind is howling!


----------



## OC&D

Margarita? Don't mind if I do!


----------



## Green Grass

OC&D;1865361 said:


> Margarita? Don't mind if I do!


How are my socks coming?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1865364 said:


> How are my socks coming?


I thought you were getting a hat? or is that Snow?


----------



## CityGuy

How's it going out there for everyone?


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1865366 said:


> I thought you were getting a hat? or is that Snow?


I ordered socks and snow ordered a hat.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1865358 said:


> Is Jim dead? Haven't heard from him in awhile


Feel like it. I've posted everyday.


----------



## CityGuy

So the city finally came by. Only problem is that the guy across the street had his van in the road and the neighbor next door had his car in the road. So now we have a narrow road infront of the house.

Oh and I wonder if the city knows that the metal blade under the truck is used to scrape hard pack off the road? It helps if you put it down but, what would I know.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1865369 said:


> Feel like it. I've posted everyday.


Just hadn't heard from you since your lunch issues.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1865371 said:


> So the city finally came by. Only problem is that the guy across the street had his van in the road and the neighbor next door had his car in the road. So now we have a narrow road infront of the house.
> 
> Oh and I wonder if the city knows that the metal blade under the truck is used to scrape hard pack off the road? It helps if you put it down but, what would I know.


1. you know nothing
2. that blade is for looks
3. they will not come back by
4. you know nothing
Thumbs Up:salute:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1865373 said:


> Just hadn't heard from you since your lunch issues.


Just getting the dang snow stuff ready. Pretty close. Close enough if it snows. I just don't want snow right now. I need to recharge a bit and get a few things in order


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1865375 said:


> 1. you know nothing
> 2. that blade is for looks
> 3. they will not come back by
> 4. you know nothing
> Thumbs Up:salute:


Ha. I know how to work the system. Phone calls will be made tomorrow when I get home if it's not taken care of.

1. Call PW.
2. Call Administrator
3. Call Mayor


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1865381 said:


> Ha. I know how to work the system. Phone calls will be made tomorrow when I get home if it's not taken care of.
> 
> 1. Call PW. Won't care
> 2. Call AdministratorWon't Care
> 3. Call MayorWon't Care


:laughing::laughing:Thumbs Up


----------



## banonea

quality, when did that loader get behind me....I damn near back right into is frickin bucket


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;1865384 said:


> quality, when did that loader get behind me....I damn near back right into is frickin bucket


Always look behind you Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

Heard ian said less than an inch


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1865383 said:


> :laughing::laughing:Thumbs Up


Oh but they will.

The media can be my friend and their worst enemy.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1865385 said:


> Always look behind you Thumbs Up


That's why we have cameras.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

So I'm at Applebee's. Roads and walks are wet. Company put salt down before we came in. Thick too. Now they are spreading more. About 20 minutes later. Hell people will be tripping and falling over the salt instead of the ice that will come later


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1865390 said:


> Oh but they will.
> 
> The media can be my friend and their worst enemy.


The real problem is Jason is the only one in PW that does anything there.


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1865384 said:


> quality, when did that loader get behind me....I damn near back right into is frickin bucket


U plowing like a mad man. Good thing its a ford4


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1865394 said:


> The real problem is Jason is the only one in PW that does anything there.


True. I have his number too.

They should have hired me last year when they had the chance.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1865398 said:


> True. I have his number too.
> 
> They should have hired me last year when they had the chance.


That city is cafe backwards


----------



## tacovic

Is anyone salting in cottage grove this year? I've got a small commercial lot that takes about a ton of salt. Would probably be for the season.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1865400 said:


> That city is cafe backwards


Can't be much worse than where I am.

Trust me I know. So do you with the fd situation. 1 year before they would talk to me.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1865334 said:


> So far the NE looks to be going east as much as north.


Is that good? I can't look...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1865347 said:


> measure in MM


:laughing:


----------



## OC&D

Green Grass;1865364 said:


> How are my socks coming?


Haha! I'm on it.


----------



## qualitycut

Someone just had to get pulled out


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1865421 said:


> Someone just had to get pulled out


Bano????


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1865422 said:


> Bano????


How you guess


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1865423 said:


> How you guess


Lwnmwr would have posted a picture.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1865421 said:


> Someone just had to get pulled out


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1865253 said:


> Sss what u have?


3/8" of crap.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1865424 said:


> Lwnmwr would have posted a picture.


I didn't know we were doing the save Lwnmwrs A$$ Plowaton this year. Hows it going up there? And has bano smoked a carton yet?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Dammit. Waited 45 minutes for food and they made both of ours wrong


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1865430 said:


> I didn't know we were doing the save Lwnmwrs A$$ Plowaton this year. Hows it going up there? And has bano smoked a carton yet?


Its going great nice fluffy snow with no oce/slush under it


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1865435 said:


> Its going great nice fluffy snow with no oce/slush under it


 Should have joined you for the fun!


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1865430 said:


> I didn't know we were doing the save Lwnmwrs A$$ Plowaton this year. Hows it going up there? And has bano smoked a carton yet?


you should have helped him


----------



## Green Grass

OC&D;1865450 said:


> Should have joined you for the fun!


see after you are done with my socks you can start plowing for lwnmwr.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1865435 said:


> Its going great nice fluffy snow with no oce/slush under it


Good. I wish that was here. But...... that long line coming from Nebraska sure looks like its headed for the metro.


----------



## albhb3

Hamelfire;1865371 said:


> So the city finally came by. Only problem is that the guy across the street had his van in the road and the neighbor next door had his car in the road. So now we have a narrow road infront of the house.
> 
> Oh and I wonder if the city knows that the metal blade under the truck is used to scrape hard pack off the road? It helps if you put it down but, what would I know.


we must live on the same street they do the same cafe down here plus there off the curb by about 4ft on each side. If they would inforce the parking restrictions it be great... of course we just got an icy driveway thats it


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1865457 said:


> Good. I wish that was here. But...... that long line coming from Nebraska sure looks like its headed for the metro.


I guess Bel said no big deal... not a lot of moisture... just showers... should be here for morning commute...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1865451 said:


> you should have helped him


Too busy skating tonight. 30 minutes of free ice because we got there so early. Absolutely nobody on 35w at 5:30. 
Now I'm having a beer so I can't help out.


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1865457 said:


> Good. I wish that was here. But...... that long line coming from Nebraska sure looks like its headed for the metro.


Hope not.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1865432 said:


> Dammit. Waited 45 minutes for food and they made both of ours wrong


Jim is alive.


----------



## unit28

Couple days ago I said this storm was missing something.......sigh


----------



## skorum03

cbservicesllc;1865465 said:


> I guess Bel said no big deal... not a lot of moisture... just showers... should be here for morning commute...


Well thats just great


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1865430 said:


> I didn't know we were doing the save Lwnmwrs A$$ Plowaton this year. Hows it going up there? And has bano smoked a carton yet?


:laughing:

Hey, we got it. If there are guys that want to work, come and work.

I got local guys I can call, but I don't think of them as my friends like plowsite-ers.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1865480 said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Hey, we got it. If there are guys that want to work, come and work.
> 
> I got local guys I can call, but I don't think of them as my friends like plowsite-ers.


Some of us get to plow our own stuff just in smaller amounts.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1865480 said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Hey, we got it. If there are guys that want to work, come and work.
> 
> I got local guys I can call, but I don't think of them as my friends like plowsite-ers.


Its sounds like you have a good group of guys helping out.


----------



## Deershack

tacovic;1865402 said:


> Is anyone salting in cottage grove this year? I've got a small commercial lot that takes about a ton of salt. Would probably be for the season.


I would be, but since I didn't get a lot from US Salt last year, they won't sell me enough for the season this year. Northern hasn't returned my calls so I may just be sitting out this winter. If so, I'm available as a fill in on a skid or possibly a truck, although I havn't pushed a truck around in a few years.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1865489 said:


> Its sounds like you have a good group of guys helping out.


Could use a better driver in one truck.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1865457 said:


> Good. I wish that was here. But...... that long line coming from Nebraska sure looks like its headed for the metro.


Looks like its going to gonthroigh Iowa


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1865494 said:


> Could use a better driver in one truck.


SHHHH quality checks on here.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Lwnmwr. I Could be there around 10. Finishing some commercials here.I will give you a shout when I get closer to see if you're still in need.


----------



## unit28

Dry tounge setting up


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1865494 said:


> Could use a better driver in one truck.


I know I know, I wish I could have made it but I just realized Dancing with the stars IS a show I need to watch.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1865496 said:


> Looks like its going to gonthroigh Iowa


That's what I was going to say.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO;1865502 said:


> Lwnmwr. I Could be there around 10. Finishing some commercials here.I will give you a shout when I get closer to see if you're still in need.


Yeah, give me a call. We are setting up pretty decent, gonna depend on the tongue.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1865498 said:


> SHHHH quality checks on here.


Shoot, he already bailed on me.

Must not like bano.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like I may have transferred my luck to a buddy.

He had a shoveler get in an accident on the way to work, one of his drivers hit a car, he dropped a tranny in a truck, and one of his shovelers slipped and dislocated his kneecap.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1865513 said:


> Shoot, he already bailed on me.
> 
> Must not like bano.


Didn't want him ti back into me. I helped for a while you Richard


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1865513 said:


> Shoot, he already bailed on me.
> 
> Must not like bano.


reliable drivers are hard to come by.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1865523 said:


> Didn't want him ti back into me. I helped for a while you Richard


Hey now..... Don't be calling me a SSS.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1865510 said:


> That's what I was going to say.


Turn down the gain on radar
You can see a shortwave cyclone spinning
in SDak that should bring moisture up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1865527 said:


> Turn down the gain on radar
> You can see a shortwave cyclone spinning
> in SDak that should bring moisture up


Always the bearer of bad news.


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1865527 said:


> Turn down the gain on radar
> You can see a shortwave cyclone spinning
> in SDak that should bring moisture up


so more snow?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1865530 said:


> so more snow?


I hope so...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bring it!...


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1865530 said:


> so more snow?


He's not going to tell you that.


----------



## tacovic

Deershack;1865493 said:


> I would be, but since I didn't get a lot from US Salt last year, they won't sell me enough for the season this year. Northern hasn't returned my calls so I may just be sitting out this winter. If so, I'm available as a fill in on a skid or possibly a truck, although I havn't pushed a truck around in a few years.


Sounds like a pain in the butt. Salt is a hot commodity. Hoping I can find someone though. Pm me your contact info if you want some fill in work, we will probably need it at some point.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1865539 said:


> He's not going to tell you that.


Of course not.


----------



## qualitycut

tacovic;1865541 said:


> Sounds like a pain in the butt. Salt is a hot commodity. Hoping I can find someone though. Pm me your contact info if you want some fill in work, we will probably need it at some point.


Can you go on payroll? May have skid work un eagen. Try north American salt in ssp


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SnowGuy73;1865532 said:


> I hope so...


You misspelled not


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1865539 said:


> He's not going to tell you that.


Typical weather guy!


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1865546 said:


> You misspelled not


Hahahahah!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SnowGuy73;1865548 said:
 

> Typical weather guy!


Like Drama Dahl and Ian both said "a dusting to 1-2" overnight". What they said is we have no idea


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1865551 said:


> Like Drama Dahl and Ian both said "a dusting to 1-2" overnight". What they said is we have no idea


Exactly!!!!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Up to 100% tonight of 1-3!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1865553 said:


> Up to 100% tonight of 1-3!


Cold, snow, wind... Lets go!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1865553 said:


> Up to 100% tonight of 1-3!


Your joking right?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1865545 said:


> Can you go on payroll? May have skid work un eagen. Try north American salt in ssp


Are they selling salt if you haven't ordered from them before. I can't get much from US either. I'd like to get get a couple Tandem loads is all.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1865557 said:


> Are they selling salt if you haven't ordered from them before. I can't get much from US either. I'd like to get get a couple Tandem loads is all.


Dont know, just know they have some


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ian says the light snow will taper overnight........... What light snow?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1865556 said:


> Your joking right?


Nope, just looked.


----------



## unit28

I havn't looked at p. water Values so I doun't know how much

but this is what I am seeing on radar

330 comes early for me ....I love my job


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1865562 said:


> Nope, just looked.


It might change.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1865557 said:


> Are they selling salt if you haven't ordered from them before. I can't get much from US either. I'd like to get get a couple Tandem loads is all.


I'm guessing not but I don't know.


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1865563 said:


> I havn't looked at p. water Values so I doun't know how much
> 
> but this is what I am seeing on radar
> 
> 330 comes early for me ....I love my job


Clouds?.......


----------



## unit28

I would tell you that 
but All you need to do is check rap ucar


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1865566 said:


> It might change.....


I sure hope so this cafe sucks


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1865569 said:


> I would tell you that
> but All you need to do is check rap ucar


Ok, thanks for helping out.


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;1865568 said:


> Clouds?.......


clouds are moisture related
yes/


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1865570 said:


> I sure hope so this cafe sucks


How much you get?


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1865572 said:


> clouds are moisture related
> yes/


1-3"?........


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;1865571 said:


> Ok, thanks for helping out.


you're welcome....

http://rapidrefresh.noaa.gov/hrrrconus/


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1865575 said:


> you're welcome....
> 
> http://rapidrefresh.noaa.gov/hrrrconus/


Good luck with this SnowGuy!:laughing:


----------



## unit28

I'm beat ,

stay safe y'all


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1865575 said:


> you're welcome....
> 
> http://rapidrefresh.noaa.gov/hrrrconus/


I'm not even trying. The guys that know what that cafe is can't get it right....


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1865577 said:


> Good luck with this SnowGuy!:laughing:


To hell with that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Up to 30% chance for Saturday!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1865583 said:


> To hell with that.


By the time we figure it out we could just look out the window. It looks like its filling in just a fuzz on the radar.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1865585 said:


> By the time we figure it out we could just look out the window. It looks like its filling in just a fuzz on the radar.


Right on...


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1865584 said:


> Up to 30% chance for Saturday!


This one was tough but I'm ready for some more. payup


----------



## Camden

I may need a cell tower plowed out on Oak Grove. Do any of you fine folks service that area? I'll know for sure tomorrow. There's potential for it to become a regular account for you. PM me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yeah, there's a couple of inches in that radar.

F me.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1865527 said:


> Turn down the gain on radar
> You can see a shortwave cyclone spinning
> in SDak that should bring moisture up


Hopefully dry tongue overrides it? Please...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1865593 said:


> I may need a cell tower plowed out on Oak Grove. Do any of you fine folks service that area? I'll know for sure tomorrow. There's potential for it to become a regular account for you. PM me.


I'm in the area if it not pressing time wise.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's filling in and moving SLOW.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1865588 said:


> This one was tough but I'm ready for some more. payup


Ones like this, its why I quit!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1865600 said:


> Hopefully dry tongue overrides it? Please...


Probably will...


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1865573 said:


> How much you get?


10-11 I think


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1865607 said:


> Probably will...


Everything is going so well... it probably won't override it...


----------



## qualitycut

Ian says looks impressive on radar but only an inch or 2


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1865612 said:


> Ian says looks impressive on radar but only an inch or 2


An inch or two and I will be heading out. Now I have to watch it all night.


----------



## qualitycut

Looks like that bottom band might get rochester


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1865615 said:


> Looks like that bottom band might get rochester


I hope not. That would suck if Banonea was up here helping out and he gets a couple inches down there. It is a risk I wouldn't have taken but that would be the worst.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1865616 said:


> I hope not. That would suck if Banonea was up here helping out and he gets a couple inches down there. It is a risk I wouldn't have taken but that would be the worst.


He's keeping an eye on it.


----------



## qualitycut

Novak has a video on why it was a bust. Haven't watched it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1865624 said:


> He's keeping an eye on it.


Good. I wouldn't worry too much but ya never know.


----------



## qualitycut

It looks like its going to go right around me over and under.


----------



## qualitycut

Kstps radar must have the gain cranked, a lot different then nws radar


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1865631 said:


> It looks like its going to go right around me over and under.


I get the feeling it will converge on us at some point here. It seems like the two bands are coming together.


----------



## qualitycut

Novak says msp/rst don't be surprised to see 1-3 by sunrise.


----------



## BossPlow614

The Calvin Harris station on Pandora is my best friend right now.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1865421 said:


> Someone just had to get pulled out


That was me.....


----------



## qualitycut

Dahl has 2 downtown 1 in Owatonna and 2 in Rochester


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1865430 said:


> I didn't know we were doing the save Lwnmwrs A$$ Plowaton this year. Hows it going up there? And has bano smoked a carton yet?


Not yet....... whay is it looking like for Rochester


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1865662 said:


> Dahl has 2 downtown 1 in Owatonna and 2 in Rochester


Maybe I better go to bed.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1865624 said:


> He's keeping an eye on it.


My brother is home watching it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1865663 said:


> Not yet....... whay is it looking like for Rochester


Not sure yet. Quality and I are monitoring the situation.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Boy... These streets in Plymouth suck!


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1865667 said:


> Boy... These streets in Plymouth suck!


I heard the drivers are angry over the lack of cable tv and five star sleeping quarters.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Never been so happy to see freezing drizzle.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1865662 said:


> Dahl has 2 downtown 1 in Owatonna and 2 in Rochester


Well... at least no one can tell me in the morning that I didn't try...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1865672 said:


> Never been so happy to see freezing drizzle.


I hope I can get some of that here...


----------



## tacovic

LwnmwrMan22;1865672 said:


> Never been so happy to see freezing drizzle.


Right there with ya.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snowing again.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1865682 said:


> Snowing again.


Very lightly up here


----------



## qualitycut

Bano get snow?


----------



## OC&D

Not a flake coming down here. Radar looks like we'll get tongued. I don't care either way!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Few flakes here... I think I'm right on the edge... should have a report from Elk River shortly...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Flurries here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm down to a 90% chance of 1-3" now...

Doh k!


----------



## qualitycut

That green blon shot right over me


----------



## OC&D

Flurries here now. Hmm......


----------



## banonea

SsS Inc.;1865666 said:


> Not sure yet. Quality and I are monitoring the situation.


Thank you.last time I talked to my brother it wasn't doing anything it was a little icy but Sander is loaded he's ready to go as long as it doesn't snow I'll be a happy camper


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak says 1-3" from msp to Rochester....

Doh k!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1865695 said:


> That green blon shot right over me


Me too........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sure is looking like I should be good to go.


----------



## banonea

just talked to my brother he said that they've got about a quarter inch of snow more freezing rain than anything


----------



## banonea

apparently the National Weather Service put out a bulletin saying 1 to 2 inches now but more freezing rain than anything


----------



## OC&D

Looking at the radar, I'd be surprised to wake up to anything more than a coating.

I'm going nighty night!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1865703 said:


> Sure is looking like I should be good to go.


Yeahhhhhh... my guys were in the middle of the green that has since dissapated... They said it wasn't anything real impressive...

Thinking it's time to lay some salt


----------



## Polarismalibu

Next year I'm calling the shots for the guys from my couch. Maybe even the rest if this year


----------



## cbservicesllc

cbservicesllc;1865708 said:


> Yeahhhhhh... my guys were in the middle of the green that has since dissapated... They said it wasn't anything real impressive...
> 
> Thinking it's time to lay some salt


Might have spoken too soon...


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1865628 said:


> Good. I wouldn't worry too much but ya never know.


Believe me i am, but i am always wanting to help a brother out. ..


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1865684 said:


> Bano get snow?


Only 1/4" as of 12:00


----------



## skorum03

banonea;1865714 said:


> Only 1/4" as of 12:00


That's what I'm at but its snowing as hard as it has snowed all day right now


----------



## cbservicesllc

Boy... that green blob is sitting idle SE of Willmar... that should be fun when it gets here...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1865717 said:


> Boy... that green blob is sitting idle SE of Willmar... that should be fun when it gets here...


I don't think it will.

I have 1-3 mainly before 4 am. That blob won't be here.


----------



## Drakeslayer

It's a Cafeing skating rink in shakopee!


----------



## ringahding1

1/2" maybe & blowing like a wicked mofof
Heading to clean em up and salt


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

In Vadnais Heights doing a bank.

I see why you guys call it a bust.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Can't wait for the complaints about ice tomorrow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1865722 said:


> Can't wait for the complaints about ice tomorrow


Core ect..


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1865722 said:


> Can't wait for the complaints about ice tomorrow


i cant wait for my 1 in accounts to call whe. There is a dusting on it and all ice


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1865718 said:


> I don't think it will.
> 
> I have 1-3 mainly before 4 am. That blob won't be here.


I'm in the green now... medium flakes, moderate rate... I don't think we'll have issues...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1865721 said:


> In Vadnais Heights doing a bank.
> 
> I see why you guys call it a bust.


How much they have there?


----------



## Green Grass

The wind is not getting any warmer


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1865726 said:


> How much they have there?


I could barely scrape up an inch.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Wow it's snowing hard now


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1865730 said:


> Wow it's snowing hard now


Yeah... really want to lay salt and go home....


----------



## PremierL&L

cbservicesllc;1865732 said:


> Yeah... really want to lay salt and go home....


How much you think you got since midnight?


----------



## Green Grass

PremierL&L;1865733 said:


> How much you think you got since midnight?


The lot I just finished had a coating till I salted.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Meteo all show 2" tomorrow.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1865732 said:


> Yeah... really want to lay salt and go home....


That's what I'm doing


----------



## cbservicesllc

PremierL&L;1865733 said:


> How much you think you got since midnight?


A trace? Quarter inch? Something like that... we're saying screw it and salting now


----------



## qualitycut

That green is training just eaar of me thank god


----------



## qualitycut

Maybe 10 % of stuff in inver was plowed


----------



## SSS Inc.

a fluffy quarter inch at my house last night


----------



## qualitycut

Good thing we got a dusting, ice is a little more gritty.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1865744 said:


> Maybe 10 % of stuff in inver was plowed


probably zero tolerance


----------



## Polarismalibu

Finally going home after 24 hours. What a miserable day


----------



## skorum03

I have an inch of snow on the ground from over night. Snowing and blowing hard now


----------



## SnowGuy73

22° wind moderate snow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1865749 said:


> I have an inch of snow on the ground from over night. Snowing and blowing hard now


About s half inch here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1865745 said:


> a fluffy quarter inch at my house last night


Very fluffy!


----------



## SnowGuy73

My hourly shows a 30% chance of snow and dropping currently.... 100%, no snow, 30% snow...


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1865759 said:


> My hourly shows a 30% chance of snow and dropping currently.... 100%, no snow, 30% snow...


This weather stuff is confusing!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1865760 said:


> This weather stuff is confusing!


Mine shows cloudy but it is snowing


----------



## BossPlow614

It's still snowing up in Ramsey. Pretty heavy too. Ended up taking a 45 minute nap at one of my last commercial accounts. Salted the crap out of it, now 2 resis to do then finally going home to sleep.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1865764 said:


> Mine shows cloudy but it is snowing


Where the hell is unit to help us with this?


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1865766 said:


> It's still snowing up in Ramsey. Pretty heavy too. Ended up taking a 45 minute nap at one of my last commercial accounts. Salted the crap out of it, now 2 resis to do then finally going home to sleep.


We have enough for another salt run, and that's it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

What is with this cafeing snow!!! F!!!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1865767 said:


> Where the hell is unit to help us with this?


I bet sleeping. Snowing hard now big fluffy flakes.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1865771 said:


> What is with this cafeing snow!!! F!!!


Bring it!....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1865772 said:


> I bet sleeping. Snowing hard now big fluffy flakes.


I think he had to work at 03:30.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1865774 said:


> I think he had to work at 03:30.


Lucky him.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1865757 said:


> Very fluffy!


Its coming down pretty good. Looks like almost an inch on something I was salting in Edina.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1865778 said:


> Lucky him.


Yes sir...


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1865781 said:


> Its coming down pretty good. Looks like almost an inch on something I was salting in Edina.


Same here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

My forecast says nothing about accumulation yet the snow seems to be accumulating...


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1865787 said:


> My forecast says nothing about accumulation yet the snow seems to be accumulating...


So confused!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks to be done soon, its drying up over us.


----------



## SnowGuy73

40% chance tomorrow afternoon as well!


----------



## Bill1090

Looks like we got around an inch so far. I don't see getting more then 2 before it's done


----------



## cbservicesllc

It's cafeing snowing harder than it has the last 18 hours!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1865790 said:


> 40% chance tomorrow afternoon as well!


The river is starting to get ice


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1865792 said:


> It's cafeing snowing harder than it has the last 18 hours!


Same here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1865793 said:


> The river is starting to get ice


Hopefully the lakes do soon as well.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1865798 said:


> Hopefully the lakes do soon as well.


Need the wind to die down.


----------



## CityGuy

22 and light snow 
Feels like 11


----------



## CityGuy

Traffic sucks this morning


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1865800 said:


> Need the wind to die down.


Tonight...


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1865800 said:


> Need the wind to die down.


Wife called and said city went by polished the road. No need to clean she took the day off.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1865803 said:


> Traffic sucks this morning


Late start today?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1865767 said:


> Where the hell is unit to help us with this?


At work I bet.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1865807 said:


> Late start today?


Been here since 4. Got a few hour snooze then wide awake again. Can hardly see straight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1865809 said:


> At work I bet.


Yup.........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1865810 said:


> Been here since 4. Got a few hour snooze then wide awake again. Can hardly see straight.


Boy, its almost like you're a real life snow plow man!

Haha.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1865810 said:


> Been here since 4. Got a few hour snooze then wide awake again. Can hardly see straight.


Time and a half today too, right?


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1865781 said:


> Its coming down pretty good. Looks like almost an inch on something I was salting in Edina.


I would say an inch as well here. Hard to tell due to blowing and drifting.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1865813 said:


> Time and a half today too, right?


Yes sir. We are only running mains. No residential.

Scraping and laying salt heavy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1865816 said:


> Yes sir. We are only running mains. No residential.
> 
> Scraping and laying salt heavy.


Same as Shakopee.

I think they are done already thou, started at 04:00.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1865813 said:


> Time and a half today too, right?


I should have my 40 by sometime Thursday.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1865820 said:


> Same as Shakopee.
> 
> I think they are done already thou, started at 04:00.


We should be out of here by 10


----------



## SnowGuy73

Channel 9 is live on the roads..... Clowns!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1865821 said:


> I should have my 40 by sometime Thursday.


Nice, lucky!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1865824 said:


> Channel 9 is live on the roads..... Clowns!


Tell them to get off the road. Their screwing up traffic.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1865826 said:


> Tell them to get off the road. Their screwing up traffic.


Agreed!.....


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1865812 said:


> Boy, its almost like you're a real life snow plow man!
> 
> Haha.


I remember these days.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Trooper car hit by a semi last night.


----------



## CityGuy

I think I may go help a friend out this afternoon push a little snow. He called and asked if I could run a skid for him.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1865830 said:


> Trooper car hit by a semi last night.


Rogers area?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1865832 said:


> I think I may go help a friend out this afternoon push a little snow. He called and asked if I could run a skid for him.


Sweet!.......


----------



## CityGuy

Hey snow, hows does your tv girlfriend look today?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1865833 said:


> Rogers area?


Correct. 101 and 94.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1865835 said:


> Hey snow, hows does your tv girlfriend look today?


Which one?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Still snowing here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1865838 said:


> Still snowing here.


Light snow.


----------



## CityGuy

Waiting for traffic to die down a little. Don't think it's going to happen but 1 can hope.


----------



## SnowGuy73

20% chance Thursday now.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1865816 said:


> Yes sir. We are only running mains. No residential.
> 
> Scraping and laying salt heavy.


Wow really? The resi roads are garbage! Guess it'll be that way throughout the week now...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1865848 said:


> Wow really? The resi roads are garbage! Guess it'll be that way throughout the season now...


Fixed it......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Black ice?...


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1865771 said:


> What is with this cafeing snow!!! F!!!


Cafe me! looks like we got 2" here!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1865853 said:


> Cafe me! looks like we got 2" here!!!!


Lucky!.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Time for a nap...


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;1865854 said:


> Lucky!.....


Got in at 3am and went to bed for less then 2.5 hours and wake up to this... cafe me!


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1865857 said:


> Got in at 3am and went to bed for less then 2.5 hours and wake up to this... cafe me!


I remember those days!


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1865856 said:


> Time for a nap...



Just got home & unloaded. Traffic was awful! 
Been up for almost 26 hours, plowed for about 22 of them, all on 5 hours of sleep.


----------



## OC&D

I haven't put a tape on it but I'd say I've got about 1.5" out there. It looks real purrty.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sun is trying to poke out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1865865 said:


> Just got home & unloaded. Traffic was awful!
> Been up for almost 26 hours, plowed for about 22 of them, all on 5 hours of sleep.


Sounds like nap time for you too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1865867 said:


> I haven't put a tape on it but I'd say I've got about 1.5" out there. It looks real purrty.


Maybe 3/4" here.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1865874 said:


> Maybe 3/4" here.


I concur....


----------



## Green Grass

So I signed a new commercial this year and all they did was ***** about how bad the guy was last year. So I bid it high to make it worth while. Sure enough at 8 they call me.










Just to tell me how great I did.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1865877 said:


> So I signed a new commercial this year and all they did was ***** about how bad the guy was last year. So I bid it high to make it worth while. Sure enough at 8 they call me.
> 
> Just to tell me how great I did.


You get a cookie!


----------



## NorthernProServ

OC&D;1865867 said:


> I haven't put a tape on it but I'd say I've got about 1.5" out there. It looks real purrty.


Just measured and have about 1.5" ~1.75" here.

CB, got a report from MG ?


----------



## NorthernProServ

Thumbs Up.....



Green Grass;1865877 said:


> So I signed a new commercial this year and all they did was ***** about how bad the guy was last year. So I bid it high to make it worth while. Sure enough at 8 they call me.
> 
> Just to tell me how great I did.


----------



## OC&D

Green Grass;1865877 said:


> So I signed a new commercial this year and all they did was ***** about how bad the guy was last year. So I bid it high to make it worth while. Sure enough at 8 they call me.
> 
> Just to tell me how great I did.


Nice, but don't get too excited, I'm sure they'll fabricate some reason to be pissed at some point this season.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1865884 said:


> Nice, but don't get too excited, I'm sure they'll fabricate some reason to be pissed at some point this season.


This.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Snow has stopped.


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1865888 said:


> Snow has stopped.


Here too. Is it safe to shovel my walks?

Maybe I should consult NoWak.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Flurries again.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1865891 said:


> Here too. Is it safe to shovel my walks?
> 
> Maybe I should consult NoWak.


I was waiting to do the same.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Its nice not to have many worries this winter!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1865895 said:


> Its nice not to have many worries this winter!


Feels good!


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1865880 said:


> Just measured and have about 1.5" ~1.75" here.
> 
> CB, got a report from MG ?


I'd say an additional .5 in MG... at least at my house (plowed at 7 last night) judging from my tire tracks in the driveway as I just dragged my butt inside...


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;1865895 said:


> Its nice not to have many worries this winter!


Sounds like the best decision you made!

Hell of a way to start the season so far.....going to a LONG winter if it's anything close to these last two days!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Snow still melting from the bottom on concrete.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1865898 said:


> I'd say an additional .5 in MG... at least at my house (plowed at 7 last night) judging from my tire tracks in the driveway as I just dragged my butt inside...


Pansy..... I still got 5 more, then 2 curb to curbs at 2&3 this afternoon.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1865899 said:


> Sounds like the best decision you made!
> 
> Hell of a way to start the season so far.....going to a LONG winter if it's anything close to these last two days!


Just think of how long it will be if it snows into April, again....


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Just got a TEXT from a prop mgr asking if I was going to be plowing this year. I had left him two messages over a month ago and never heard back.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Heading out soon to do commercial sidewalks and salt.


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1865898 said:


> I'd say an additional .5 in MG... at least at my house (plowed at 7 last night) judging from my tire tracks in the driveway as I just dragged my butt inside...


Thx.....can skip our drives out there then....makes me feel a little better I guess


----------



## NorthernProServ

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1865903 said:


> Just got a TEXT from a prop mgr asking if I was going to be plowing this year. I had left him two messages over a month ago and never heard back.


Jackass....


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1865601 said:


> I'm in the area if it not pressing time wise.


Needs to be done today at some point. Can you handle it? If not I'll just heading down there and do it myself.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Holy cafe! They are lined up halfway up the freeway ramp at us salt. And I'm in the middle of it with a couple dumps. #poor decision #salt picking up fail # hungry # migraine # bored.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Just got a another signed contract faxed back this morning for a small apt. complex...only about a 20 car parking lot........Asking if I can get out there within the hour!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:redbounce:angry:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1865908 said:


> Needs to be done today at some point. Can you handle it? If not I'll just heading down there and do it myself.


I got it for ya. Got 4 small foreclosures, then blow somentime until these open ups.

You wanna PM me an address?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Radio in the truck overheated.

Stuck on kool 108 at about a 20 volume. Can't hardly hear phone calls.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1865903 said:


> Just got a TEXT from a prop mgr asking if I was going to be plowing this year. I had left him two messages over a month ago and never heard back.


Similar situation here, but I am not plowing.


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1865895 said:


> Its nice not to have many worries this winter!


The biggest one is making sure you have enough fermented and distilled grain on hand.


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1865902 said:


> Just think of how long it will be if it snows into April, again....


That'll be too long for me even with my retired status.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sucks, my seat coolers don't work anymore either.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Gosh dang it. I've move 100' in 45 minutes.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1865925 said:


> Sucks, my seat coolers don't work anymore either.


I had mine on the entire time and was still to warm


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

NorthernProServ;1865906 said:


> Jackass....


So I CALLED him, no answer


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1865927 said:


> I had mine on the entire time and was still to warm


Right. You can crank the heat to keep the windows clean, but then stay cool.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1865912 said:


> I got it for ya. Got 4 small foreclosures, then blow somentime until these open ups.
> 
> You wanna PM me an address?


You got it. I'll PM you now...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

F f f f f me.....

Forgot today is Veteran's Day. Could have left my 6 banks for tonight.

You're lucky MNPLOWCO!!!


----------



## mnlefty

SnowGuy73;1865897 said:


> Feels good!


So I haven't been following _real_ close... are you out of just snow, or have you done your last cleanups as well?

What's next?


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1865933 said:


> F f f f f me.....
> 
> Forgot today is Veteran's Day. Could have left my 6 banks for tonight.
> 
> You're lucky MNPLOWCO!!!


Exact same thing happened to me but I caught it on the 2nd bank. It's not very often that banks end up on the bottom of my list during a weekday.

I PM'd you by the way. Text me when you're done.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1865933 said:


> F f f f f me.....
> 
> Forgot today is Veteran's Day. Could have left my 6 banks for tonight.
> 
> You're lucky MNPLOWCO!!!


That would explain why I haven't got the complaint calls


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1865936 said:


> Exact same thing happened to me but I caught it on the 2nd bank. It's not very often that banks end up on the bottom of my list during a weekday.
> 
> I PM'd you by the way. Text me when you're done.


No problem Canadians goalie.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1865919 said:


> The biggest one is making sure you have enough fermented and distilled grain on hand.


No problem there!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Another line of snow coming in.


----------



## Green Grass

Melting nicely


----------



## SnowGuy73

Barlow says more snow Saturday, right now doesn't look like a big deal.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1865959 said:


> Barlow says more snow Saturday, right now doesn't look like a big deal.


Prepare for several inches.


----------



## qualitycut

And it starts, 1 inch accounts don't plow, 2 inchers can you come plow today. Wtf , its going to be a long winter


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1865962 said:


> And it starts, 1 inch accounts don't plow, 2 inchers can you come plow today. Wtf , its going to be a long winter


You just have accounts on the wrong side of town. No questions here.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1865963 said:


> You just have accounts on the wrong side of town. No questions here.


Or maybe you do


----------



## Doughboy12

Sorry I missed all the fun...had my hands full and only got half done. Next up...install the lights.
Truck side has to wait until friday and the guy picking the order gave me the wrong back drag angles...
This thing is HUGE.
Edit...and yes I have to trim the flaps...lol


----------



## Doughboy12

...And no it won't go through the door on the truck...;-(


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;1865959 said:


> Barlow says more snow Saturday, right now doesn't look like a big deal.


.26 pr

,.......


----------



## Doughboy12

...nor will the truck fit in the garage with the plow on.
:angry: But I knew that...


----------



## qualitycut

First house half the drive was melted off.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1865974 said:


> First house half the drive was melted off.


The sun is as strong now as it is at the end of February isn't it?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1865976 said:


> The sun is as strong now as it is at the end of February isn't it?


Yeah, first of Feb. About 5-6 weeks from winter solstice.


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;1865967 said:


> Sorry I missed all the fun...had my hands full and only got half done. Next up...install the lights.
> Truck side has to wait until friday and the guy picking the order gave me the wrong back drag angles...
> This thing is HUGE.
> Edit...and yes I have to trim the flaps...lol


I like that a lot! 8'6"? What did it run and did you by chance get a break down of what the plow alone costs? (Not looking for a mount or wiring harness)


----------



## qualitycut

Suns peaking out


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Emergency!! Emergency!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I feel like all you guys now, running around trying to put out fires.

Except mine is figuratively speaking.


----------



## qualitycut

2nd drive half inch at best


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;1865979 said:


> I like that a lot! 8'6"? What did it run and did you by chance get a break down of what the plow alone costs? (Not looking for a mount or wiring harness)


Yes 8'6"
No I did not get a breakdown sorry.
I was quoted for just the truck side and didn't write it down so if my math is correct just the plow side would be like $3000. I'm sure Aspen would quote you a number as they HAD 18 in stock. That is why I went with it instead of the MVP+ I had planned on getting. 
It was $5638 but after the extras OTD was $6600 and change. I think he snuck in an extra charge for the brain box after I got him to throw the back drag angle in for free.
I'm sure I could have done better but the price was less than $200 more that ESI was giving me for the same plow and I could pick this up "like" YESTERDAY...wesport

EDIT: it was less than $100 above ESI pricing... He was at $5550.


----------



## Doughboy12

lwnmwrman22;1865981 said:


> emergency!! Emergency!!


what!! What!!


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1865962 said:


> And it starts, 1 inch accounts don't plow, 2 inchers can you come plow today. Wtf , its going to be a long winter


Lots we salted last night are down to black top, lots that we didn't have about 1.5" from early this morning on them. Trying to clean a few up.

Email:



> I'm wondering on future snow storms if the plowing and shoveling could be done at the end of the snow event. After you left yesterday it continued to snow light thru the evening hours, so today I'm shoveling. Let me know.
> 
> Thank you.


Doh K!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light snow, melting on contact.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Not sure how much Kool 108 I can listen too.

I feel like I should be waiting for a cavity filled.


----------



## Doughboy12

What do you guys use for ballast and how do you keep it in place...If you use "other" methods from just sand bags.


----------



## qualitycut

I think im going to pull a snow guy next season


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1866002 said:


> I think im going to pull a snow guy next season


I said that last night too!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

At my high school..... Yes they are.......trying???


----------



## tacovic

LwnmwrMan22;1866006 said:


> At my high school..... Yes they are.......trying???


wow. wonder if it will work at all


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1866006 said:


> At my high school..... Yes they are.......trying???


That's not going to work out for them


----------



## SSS Inc.

I think somebody plowed one of my jobs. THANKS!


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1866012 said:


> I think somebody plowed one of my jobs. THANKS!


Wasn't me ... I'm still in assembly mode ...  :waving:


----------



## NorthernProServ

Doughboy12;1866001 said:


> What do you guys use for ballast and how do you keep it in place...If you use "other" methods from just sand bags.


Pallet of salt, #2500 ponuds


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1866006 said:


> At my high school..... Yes they are.......trying???


Should just throw up some hockey boards and LET 'R BUCK!!


----------



## Doughboy12

NorthernProServ;1866015 said:


> Pallet of salt, #2500 ponuds


I might have to take a "few" bags off the top...wesport


----------



## Doughboy12

So is this going to stick around all winter or are we going to see green grass again? (Just your opinion...)


----------



## NorthernProServ

Doughboy12;1866021 said:


> So is this going to stick around all winter or are we going to see green grass again? (Just your opinion...)


It's staying right here !!


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1865714 said:


> Only 1/4" as of 12:00


banonea,
Did you see these two???

Here
and 
here


----------



## Doughboy12

NorthernProServ;1866022 said:


> It's staying right here !!


 :waving: You really think so???


----------



## banonea

Just finished..... going to bed


----------



## andersman02

Wondering how many resi's you guys have in your route vs time to do. I got about 22, today took about 3.5 hrs. 1/2 have some minor shoveling, 70% are straight forward 2 wide, 3 deep ish


----------



## Greenery

andersman02;1866031 said:


> Wondering how many resi's you guys have in your route vs time to do. I got about 22, today took about 3.5 hrs. 1/2 have some minor shoveling, 70% are straight forward 2 wide, 3 deep ish


Sounds like your making good time.

How much snow did you end up with around there?

Wondering if I need to head to EP to check things out. Late last night everything was ice with no snow.


----------



## mnlefty

Polarismalibu;1866010 said:


> That's not going to work out for them


Depending on where the water source is it might... the stuff in the ground certainly isn't frozen solid yet, as long as the source isn't frozen solid they'll get enough out to at worst minimize any damage... could even be ok.


----------



## Greenery

Here ya go lwmrdud.


----------



## Greenery

NOAA Twin Cities:
INCHES LOCATION ST COUNTY TIME
16.50 CAMBRIDGE MN ISANTI 0530 PM
16.50 ST AUGUSTA MN STEARNS 0302 PM
15.00 4 NE RUSH CITY MN CHISAGO 0859 PM
15.00 STARBUCK MN POPE 0337 PM
13.00 MILAN MN CHIPPEWA 0700 PM
13.00 KIMBALL MN STEARNS 1210 PM
12.50 5 NW MADISON MN LAC QUI PARLE 0300 PM
12.50 NORTH BRANCH MN CHISAGO 0300 PM
12.10 ST CLOUD MN STEARNS 0600 PM
12.00 8 ENE NORTH BRANCH MN CHISAGO 0600 PM
12.00 ST FRANCIS MN ANOKA 0401 PM
11.30 ELK RIVER MN SHERBURNE 0620 PM
11.00 ANNANDALE MN WRIGHT 0630 PM
11.00 MADISON MN LAC QUI PARLE 0420 PM
11.00 3 N BECKER MN SHERBURNE 0403 PM
11.00 5 SW FOLEY MN BENTON 0310 PM
11.00 RICE LAKE WI BARRON 0254 PM
11.00 ISANTI MN ISANTI 1235 PM
10.50 ST JOSEPH MN STEARNS 0542 PM
10.50 MURDOCK MN SWIFT 0255 PM
10.50 1 ENE BRAHAM MN KANABEC 0120 PM
10.10 WILLMAR MN KANDIYOHI 0445 PM
10.00 SAUK RAPIDS MN BENTON 0325 PM
10.00 ANOKA MN ANOKA 0310 PM
10.00 5 NNE WILLMAR MN KANDIYOHI 0230 PM
10.00 KINGSTON MN MEEKER 1258 PM
10.00 BENSON MN SWIFT 1225 PM
9.40 MONTICELLO MN WRIGHT 0615 PM
9.40 LONG PRAIRIE MN TODD 0355 PM
9.00 3 N ALEXANDRIA MN DOUGLAS 0525 PM
9.00 CUMBERLAND WI BARRON 0222 PM
9.00 MORA MN KANABEC 0217 PM
9.00 5 NE RUSH CITY MN PINE 0200 PM
8.50 WILLMAR MN KANDIYOHI 0430 PM
8.00 ST MICHAEL MN WRIGHT 0456 PM


NOAA Duluth (North range and WI):
INCHES LOCATION ST COUNTY TIME
------ ----------------------- -- -------------- -------
14.00 PINE CITY MN PINE 0844 PM
14.00 GLIDDEN WI ASHLAND 0651 PM
14.00 SPOONER WI WASHBURN 0446 PM
13.30 8 ESE PINE CITY MN PINE 0411 PM
13.00 SPRINGBROOK WI WASHBURN 0415 PM
12.00 FOXBORO WI DOUGLAS 0625 PM
12.00 3 E SARONA WI WASHBURN 0615 PM
12.00 GRANTSBURG WI BURNETT 0541 PM
12.00 5 NW NEW POST WI SAWYER 0335 PM
BETWEEN 1 PM AND 230 PM, 2.5 INCHES FELL.
11.00 HAYWARD WI SAWYER 0438 PM
10.50 OAKLAND WI BURNETT 0700 PM
10.00 DRUMMOND WI BAYFIELD 1021 PM
10.00 IRON RIVER WI BAYFIELD 1017 PM
10.00 7 E PARK FALLS WI PRICE 0651 PM
9.10 SOUTH RANGE WI DOUGLAS 0915 PM
9.00 OULU WI BAYFIELD 1000 PM
9.00 9 S HAYWARD WI SAWYER 0903 PM
9.00 MOOSE LAKE MN CARLTON 0818 PM
9.00 2 SW HINCKLEY MN PINE 0550 PM
8.50 ASHLAND WI ASHLAND 0836 PM
8.50 ASHLAND WI ASHLAND 0817 PM
8.50 BURNETT MN ST. LOUIS 0456 PM
8.30 GILE WI IRON 1200 AM
8.30 4 S BRUNO MN PINE 0514 PM
8.30 MOOSE LAKE MN CARLTON 0423 PM
8.00 MOOSE LAKE MN CARLTON 1200 AM
8.00 3 S DULUTH WI DOUGLAS 1104 PM
8.00 OULU WI BAYFIELD 0937 PM


----------



## cbservicesllc

mnlefty;1866039 said:


> Depending on where the water source is it might... the stuff in the ground certainly isn't frozen solid yet, as long as the source isn't frozen solid they'll get enough out to at worst minimize any damage... could even be ok.


This...... if water source is in the riser room, they're golden!


----------



## qualitycut

So far lost two 2 inch drives. Neighbors plow guy was in the neighborhood so they did it. We dont even have an inch from wsp to rosemount. First snow of the year and people think we got a foot


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1866067 said:


> So far lost two 2 inch drives. Neighbors plow guy was in the neighborhood so they did it. We dont even have an inch from wsp to rosemount. First snow of the year and people think we got a foot


Good riddance! I fired two resi's already!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1866067 said:


> So far lost two 2 inch drives. Neighbors plow guy was in the neighborhood so they did it. We dont even have an inch from wsp to rosemount. First snow of the year and people think we got a foot


We Did!!!!


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1865933 said:


> F f f f f me.....
> 
> Forgot today is Veteran's Day. Could have left my 6 banks for tonight.
> 
> You're lucky MNPLOWCO!!!


All banks were closed today?! I could have gone to bed MUCH sooner than I did!!


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1866071 said:


> Good riddance! I fired two resi's already!


One im glad about i never sent a renewal but they called me suday and i raised the price 10 bucks and they said ok.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

First account lost.


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1866074 said:


> All banks were closed today?! I could have gone to bed MUCH sooner than I did!!


Federal holiday! :salute:


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1866077 said:


> One im glad about i never sent a renewal but they called me suday and i raised the price 10 bucks and they said ok.


Don't forget to add the "Late Renewal Fee" to the first invoice...payup


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1866079 said:


> First account lost.


Did you make this post while driving to Oak Park? :waving:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1866091 said:


> Did you make this post while driving to Oak Park? :waving:


Still in Maple wood. 20 minutes and on my way.

People are idiots.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Target in Crystal....someone in there plowing with a 8' straight blade....ok have with that.


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;1866102 said:


> Target in Crystal....someone in there plowing with a 8' straight blade....ok have with that.


Hope they packed a lunch! Unless there just scrapping slush up front?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Up to 60% for Saturday!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1866102 said:


> Target in Crystal....someone in there plowing with a 8' straight blade....ok have with that.


Same, the guy plowing slumberland yesterday..

Have fun!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1865837 said:


> Which one?


Number 9 traffic


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22;1865933 said:


> F f f f f me.....
> 
> Forgot today is Veteran's Day. Could have left my 6 banks for tonight.
> 
> You're lucky MNPLOWCO!!!


I don't pick'em....I just plow'em.

I finally sat on the couch for 5 minuets...
Three hours later...oops. Musta dozed off.


----------



## OC&D

Hopefully the Wild can pull a flipping win out from somewhere tonight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1866112 said:


> Number 9 traffic


I don't remember..


----------



## Camden

NorthernProServ;1866102 said:


> Target in Crystal....someone in there plowing with a 8' straight blade....ok have with that.


It could be an hourly account and if that's the case the joke's on us. He's making a killing.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1866096 said:


> Still in Maple wood. 20 minutes and on my way.
> 
> People are idiots.


Sweet! Don't back into the tower.


----------



## CGLC

NorthernProServ;1866102 said:


> Target in Crystal....someone in there plowing with a 8' straight blade....ok have with that.


Ferrindino and Sons has that account. They were scrambling to fill service providers.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO;1866114 said:


> I don't pick'em....I just plow'em.
> 
> I finally sat on the couch for 5 minuets...
> Three hours later...oops. Musta dozed off.


The townhomes you plowed are the ones I fired today.

They wanted to know why the sidewalks weren't shoveled.

I had my crew go through them 3 times yesterday.

She thought that when it said "sidewalks included" that we would do them everytime they are white.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1866127 said:


> The townhomes you plowed are the ones I fired today.
> 
> They wanted to know why the sidewalks weren't shoveled.
> 
> I had my crew go through them 3 times yesterday.
> 
> She thought that when it said "sidewalks included" that we would do them everytime they are white.


Good for you. Good riddance!


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1866127 said:


> The townhomes you plowed are the ones I fired today.
> 
> They wanted to know why the sidewalks weren't shoveled.
> 
> I had my crew go through them 3 times yesterday.
> 
> She thought that when it said "sidewalks included" that we would do them everytime they are white.


Did you go put the snow back where you found it too??? Thumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1866108 said:


> Up to 60% for Saturday!!!!


Bring it on!


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1865848 said:


> Wow really? The resi roads are garbage! Guess it'll be that way throughout the week now...


I would have atleast scraped them but then again I need something to do the rest of the week. Plus we are just about out of salt waiting on shipment.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1865877 said:


> So I signed a new commercial this year and all they did was ***** about how bad the guy was last year. So I bid it high to make it worth while. Sure enough at 8 they call me.
> 
> Just to tell me how great I did.


Thumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## albhb3

MNPLOWCO;1866114 said:


> I don't pick'em....I just plow'em.
> 
> .


said by every guy who ever brought a fatty home from the bar..


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1865900 said:


> Snow still melting from the bottom on concrete.


Plows like concrete too. F ing heavy.


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ;1865910 said:


> Just got a another signed contract faxed back this morning for a small apt. complex...only about a 20 car parking lot........Asking if I can get out there within the hour!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:redbounce:angry:


They made you wait so now they can wait.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1865925 said:


> Sucks, my seat coolers don't work anymore either.


Should've bought a chevy.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Wow people dropped the ball with snow. Had a contract out. Emailed her several times. No reply. Ok, I didn't get it....wrong. she calls and says the old people showed up. They kicked them out. So we got them plowed out. Then I get a call from a 4 house town house. Not association. But they are town homes. At least they are right next to some other new ones


----------



## NorthernProServ

CGLC;1866125 said:


> Ferrindino and Sons has that account. They were scrambling to fill service providers.


That would make sense, looked like a sub and he was eye'n the F out of me.

Do you know if they do the whole crystal shopping center ?


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1866140 said:


> said by every guy who ever brought a fatty home from the bar..


This........


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22;1866127 said:


> The townhomes you plowed are the ones I fired today.
> 
> They wanted to know why the sidewalks weren't shoveled.
> 
> I had my crew go through them 3 times yesterday.
> 
> She thought that when it said "sidewalks included" that we would do them everytime they are white.


Hahaha, They were done. The wind filled them in a bit. Should have told them
a cool $120.00 per hour and we can park a plow with a driver and snowblower and wait till a snow flake hits the walk and take care of it. Or would they still be upset that the flake actually made it to the walk way? Probably.


----------



## CityGuy

What time is the wild game on and what channel?


----------



## CityGuy

Hey SSS did you get your salt or are you still sitting in line?


----------



## CityGuy

Sounds like the real cold is coming in the morning. 8 for the low.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1866164 said:


> Sounds like the real cold is coming in the morning. 8 for the low.


4° on Thursday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1866165 said:


> 4° on Thursday.


Bring it.....


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1866165 said:


> 4° on Thursday.


Damn. Better find my carharts


----------



## CityGuy

Dahl says 2-4 on saturday.


----------



## CityGuy

Santa is at moa tonight? I thought that he never came out until thanksgiving?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1866169 said:


> Dahl says 2-4 on saturday.


Nice........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1866171 said:


> Santa is at moa tonight? I thought that he never came out until thanksgiving?


Yup........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1866169 said:


> Dahl says 2-4 on saturday.


Starting when?


----------



## Camden

Hamelfire;1866169 said:


> Dahl says 2-4 on saturday.


Statewide?


----------



## OC&D

Camden;1866176 said:


> Statewide?


Nope, just in the Forest Lake/Stacy area.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1866174 said:


> Starting when?


Didn't say...


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1866176 said:


> Statewide?


Said metro and south


----------



## Greenery

Hamelfire;1866169 said:


> Dahl says 2-4 on saturday.


Bring it!

Mmmbop


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Why do I always end at these houses at dusk of a plowing marathon?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yeah, north metro don't need snow right now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I think it's time to go home. I stink. Literally.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1866127 said:


> The townhomes you plowed are the ones I fired today.
> 
> They wanted to know why the sidewalks weren't shoveled.
> 
> I had my crew go through them 3 times yesterday.
> 
> She thought that when it said "sidewalks included" that we would do them everytime they are white.


Good riddance! I have new outlook... I'm firing everyone that causes me grief... I only have room for customers that appreciate our work...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1866193 said:


> Said metro and south


So Iowa or international falls then?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1866171 said:


> Santa is at moa tonight? I thought that he never came out until thanksgiving?


I swear this holiday crap is getting earlier and earlier. Fleet farm had Christmas trees out October 1st. Toyland open November 1st or close to it, or as it in October too? I think it was October. WTF?


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1866212 said:


> I swear this holiday crap is getting earlier and earlier. Fleet farm had Christmas trees out October 1st. Toyland open November 1st or close to it, or as it in October too? I think it was October. WTF?


Costco and others I think it was Target, had stuff out in late sept. WTF


----------



## TKLAWN

cbservicesllc;1866205 said:


> Good riddance! I have new outlook... I'm firing everyone that causes me grief... I only have room for customers that appreciate our work...


Big 10-4 there. I'm pretty tired of pain in a$$ people today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh. Good. Headlight adapters.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1866163 said:


> Hey SSS did you get your salt or are you still sitting in line?


Yeah, two hours later. They were very organized allowing only five or so trucks in at a time. I felt bad for the guys that were coming from the North because when they came off the ramp there was no way to get in the line. It was still lined up at 5:00 when I was headed home.



SnowGuy73;1866165 said:


> 4° on Thursday.


Good ice making weather.Thumbs Up



LwnmwrMan22;1866195 said:


> Why do I always end at these houses at dusk of a plowing marathon?


Do you till have that creepy farmhouse?


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1866205 said:


> Good riddance! I have new outlook... I'm firing everyone that causes me grief... I only have room for customers that appreciate our work...


Hey, that's my take! If people are being unreasonable then get rid of them. Not worth the headache.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1866171 said:


> Santa is at moa tonight? I thought that he never came out until thanksgiving?


I believe he is out 365 now


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1866205 said:


> Good riddance! I have new outlook... I'm firing everyone that causes me grief... I only have room for customers that appreciate our work...


Welcome to what I do.


----------



## CityGuy

Damn game is already on.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sooooo...

Very first paragraph of the snowplowing part of the agreement with fired account....

Snowplowing will occur at a when 1" or more snow has fallen. Anytime 1" of snow has fallen, sidewalks will be shoveled, garage openings will be cleaned and the driveways and road will be plowed. In the event of a large snowfall, the property will be opened when 4" of snow has fallen and continue until the snow fall has stopped. In an event of 4" or more, the sidewalk crew and the snowplow crew will make the property accessible. This means clearing paths to doors and drives.. This will be done as quickly as possible, as often as possible. Once the snowfall has stopped, the sidewalk crew will clear the sidewalks and garage entries so the snowplow crew can efficiently and completely clear all drive areas. While these two crews work in tandem at all possible times, there are times where scheduling separates them for a couple of hours. One service may be performed while another is finished in an hour or two. The entire property will be cleared curb to curb and all sidewalks will be shoveled full width within 24 hours of the end of a snowfall. 

Conversation per email follows....

When are the sidewalks going to be taken care of today?

They wouldn't be by us, unless it's an additional charge.

There hasn't been an inch of snow since we last did them.

Drifting is additional.

Remember I said to place the shoveling in the monthly contract?

We may have miscommunication here.

When we bid originally, we bid as we do the sidewalks when we plow, snowfalls greater than one inch, which is what my bid was.

We do have zero tolerance accounts for walks , but the number is much greater than $xxx per month.

In the contract it said $xxx to include sidewalks and this is what we based our decision on.

I will not honor that for zero tolerance sidewalks and you are more than welcome to find a different contractor.

That's not the way we did it previously for Horning nor when it was a Dominium property.

We would be above $xxxx per month for zero tolerance.

Sorry, Jeremy, what do you mean by zero tolerance sidewalk accounts?

That's when I called her and explained to her that if we are going to clear the sidewalks every time they are white, that is zero tolerance.

She still didn't understand.


----------



## CityGuy

0-0 after 1.


----------



## qualitycut

Why haven't my sidewalks been shoveled. Text from a customer after she just left a ride message. 
My response 

If you want it done every snow fall then you need to change it to that instead of leave rude messages, last year you said only when we get 2 inches.


----------



## SSS Inc.

^^She will never get it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://minnesota.cbslocal.com/video/10834209-minnesotans-deal-with-a-snowy-reality/

Can't find the video of my guy being interviewed then taped driving the tractor around.

Just this one with quick vids of him plowing.

I have it on my DVR, just can't find it online.

"Jesse can empathize. His job requires him to remove all that white stuff.
"Just finished our fall clean-ups for, you know, the fallleaves and stuff and, yeah, did not expect this much snow, not at all," Schwartz said. "Only in Minnesota, right?"
But as brutal as the weather can be, the people around here are even tougher.
"We go until it stops and then we get to go home and take a nap and come back out again," he said."


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1866137 said:


> I would have atleast scraped them but then again I need something to do the rest of the week. Plus we are just about out of salt waiting on shipment.


Ahhh... the salt thing makes sense... thought maybe they just didn't want to pay all the OT on a holiday...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1866196 said:


> Yeah, north metro don't need snow right now.


Yep... and I only got half of what you had...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Holy cow... it was closer to home than I thought!!

https://www.facebook.com/1183275216...41863.118327521666069/380913832074102/?type=1

Read the quote.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1866261 said:


> http://minnesota.cbslocal.com/video/10834209-minnesotans-deal-with-a-snowy-reality/
> 
> Can't find the video of my guy being interviewed then taped driving the tractor around.
> 
> Just this one with quick vids of him plowing.
> 
> I have it on my DVR, just can't find it online.
> 
> "Jesse can empathize. His job requires him to remove all that white stuff.
> "Just finished our fall clean-ups for, you know, the fallleaves and stuff and, yeah, did not expect this much snow, not at all," Schwartz said. "Only in Minnesota, right?"
> But as brutal as the weather can be, the people around here are even tougher.
> "We go until it stops and then we get to go home and take a nap and come back out again," he said."


Tractor looks good with a plow. Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1866235 said:


> Hey, that's my take! If people are being unreasonable then get rid of them. Not worth the headache.


Yeah... really dawned on me after your we did our best take...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Flurries.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1866261 said:


> "We go until it stops and then we get to go home and take a nap and come back out again," he said."


Now the DOT will be after you... :laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=797869480273192


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1866282 said:


> Now the DOT will be after you... :laughing:


He should have said "except for our boss, he drives around for 40 hours straight without a nap, he's INSANE!!!!"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So for the account that thought we were going to shovel sidewalks all the time, it was a flat fee account.

Obvi I'm not going to get paid the flat check, so do I send an invoice for my sidewalk crew going 3 times, 2 hours each, and plowing the account?


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1866285 said:


> He should have said "except for our boss, he drives around for 40 hours straight without a nap, he's INSANE!!!!"


How are you not sleeping right now? I only plowed for 6 hours today and I'm tired


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1866293 said:


> How are you not sleeping right now? I only plowed for 6 hours today and I'm tired


I get too tired. I can't fall asleep.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

How come no one is talking about the 1.5" tomorrow into Thursday?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

How come no one is talking?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1866312 said:


> How come no one is talking?


Because your are saying more snow no one wants to talk about that lol


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1866308 said:


> How come no one is talking about the 1.5" tomorrow into Thursday?


Because all you guys that were plowing a lot would get ticked.(except you). Everyone else made this storm sound like the end of the world so I don't want to rile anyone up.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1866312 said:


> How come no one is talking?


They're all making sleepies.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Since it'll take 12 hours, I hope it blows around a bunch.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1866285 said:


> He should have said "except for our boss, he drives around for 40 hours straight without a nap, he's INSANE!!!!"


Hahaha... nice


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1866319 said:


> Because all you guys that were plowing a lot would get ticked.(except you). Everyone else made this storm sound like the end of the world so I don't want to rile anyone up.


1.5" would be cake compared to this crap yesterday... why not? Might as well make the money back I lost in cleanups... payup


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1866308 said:


> How come no one is talking about the 1.5" tomorrow into Thursday?


I'm only at 40%. Ian said only flurries or "showers" and he's always right.


----------



## CityGuy

Goalllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1866341 said:


> I'm only at 40%. Ian said only flurries or "showers" and he's always right.


I'm starting to think I'm in MN's snowbelt.

I'm at 50/30 with about 1.6 on the hourly by 7 am Thursday.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1866335 said:


> 1.5" would be cake compared to this crap yesterday... why not? Might as well make the money back I lost in cleanups... payup


Except for the ice under it.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1866349 said:


> I'm starting to think I'm in MN's snowbelt.
> 
> I'm at 50/30 with about 1.6 on the hourly by 7 am Thursday.


Lake effect


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1866349 said:


> I'm starting to think I'm in MN's snowbelt.
> 
> I'm at 50/30 with about 1.6 on the hourly by 7 am Thursday.


I'm at 30/20


----------



## SSS Inc.

My daughter just asked who "Meatball" Koivu is as he skated to the penalty box. He is now officially knows as meatball.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1866349 said:


> I'm starting to think I'm in MN's snowbelt.
> 
> I'm at 50/30 with about 1.6 on the hourly by 7 am Thursday.


I'm at 1.4" on the hourly. Its really stretched out so I wouldn't expect to plow but hey I'll take it.


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1866362 said:


> I'm at 1.4" on the hourly. Its really stretched out so I wouldn't expect to plow but hey I'll take it.


me too....


----------



## skorum03

s.....O......B...

Wild


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1866335 said:


> 1.5" would be cake compared to this crap yesterday... why not? Might as well make the money back I lost in cleanups... payup


What crap yesterday?


----------



## OC&D

Well Meatball and the Wild are still sucking air. This is getting embarrassing.


----------



## CityGuy

OC&D;1866411 said:


> Well Meatball and the Wild are still sucking air. This is getting embarrassing.


We need a damn goaltender. Kemper is not that good.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1866414 said:


> We need a damn goaltender. Kemper is not that good.


Don't worry Harding is practicing again.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ugly l ltd illness rooms shipwreck overlong pillowcase Masonic program Priscilla smock office.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1866423 said:


> Ugly l ltd illness rooms shipwreck overlong pillowcase Masonic program Priscilla smock office.


You heard about that too. Crazy stuff!


----------



## Drakeslayer

SnowGuy73;1866423 said:


> Ugly l ltd illness rooms shipwreck overlong pillowcase Masonic program Priscilla smock office.


Agreed!!!!!!


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1866245 said:


> Sooooo...
> 
> Very first paragraph of the snowplowing part of the agreement with fired account....
> 
> Snowplowing will occur at a when 1" or more snow has fallen. Anytime 1" of snow has fallen, sidewalks will be shoveled, garage openings will be cleaned and the driveways and road will be plowed. In the event of a large snowfall, the property will be opened when 4" of snow has fallen and continue until the snow fall has stopped. In an event of 4" or more, the sidewalk crew and the snowplow crew will make the property accessible. This means clearing paths to doors and drives.. This will be done as quickly as possible, as often as possible. Once the snowfall has stopped, the sidewalk crew will clear the sidewalks and garage entries so the snowplow crew can efficiently and completely clear all drive areas. While these two crews work in tandem at all possible times, there are times where scheduling separates them for a couple of hours. One service may be performed while another is finished in an hour or two. The entire property will be cleared curb to curb and all sidewalks will be shoveled full width within 24 hours of the end of a snowfall.
> 
> Conversation per email follows....
> 
> When are the sidewalks going to be taken care of today?
> 
> They wouldn't be by us, unless it's an additional charge.
> 
> There hasn't been an inch of snow since we last did them.
> 
> Drifting is additional.
> 
> Remember I said to place the shoveling in the monthly contract?
> 
> We may have miscommunication here.
> 
> When we bid originally, we bid as we do the sidewalks when we plow, snowfalls greater than one inch, which is what my bid was.
> 
> We do have zero tolerance accounts for walks , but the number is much greater than $xxx per month.
> 
> In the contract it said $xxx to include sidewalks and this is what we based our decision on.
> 
> I will not honor that for zero tolerance sidewalks and you are more than welcome to find a different contractor.
> 
> That's not the way we did it previously for Horning nor when it was a Dominium property.
> 
> We would be above $xxxx per month for zero tolerance.
> 
> Sorry, Jeremy, what do you mean by zero tolerance sidewalk accounts?
> 
> That's when I called her and explained to her that if we are going to clear the sidewalks every time they are white, that is zero tolerance.
> 
> She still didn't understand.


I had the same issue with a new contract. She is the first person to throw the " well , the contract states".... I got to throw it back today


----------



## SSS Inc.

Justin Schelitzche how much snow for chaska Saturday and when?
Like · Reply · 1 hr

US National Weather Service Twin Cities Minnesota Two to 4 inches for Saturday afternoon and evening for our area.
Like · 43 mins
Justin Schelitzche when will it start and end possible?
Like · 42 mins
US National Weather Service Twin Cities Minnesota (as of now) Justin Schelitzche, Snow should start around Saturday afternoon and be out of here by Sunday morning.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1866427 said:


> Agreed!!!!!!


^^^^^This..........¢


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1866431 said:


> Justin Schelitzche how much snow for chaska Saturday and when?
> Like · Reply · 1 hr
> 
> US National Weather Service Twin Cities Minnesota Two to 4 inches for Saturday afternoon and evening for our area.
> Like · 43 mins
> Justin Schelitzche when will it start and end possible?
> Like · 42 mins
> US National Weather Service Twin Cities Minnesota (as of now) Justin Schelitzche, Snow should start around Saturday afternoon and be out of here by Sunday morning.


Who is Justin? MN forecaster?


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1866312 said:


> How come no one is talking?


I am just getting moving.........

Got a big feather in our cap today. the accounts that I was fighting for 3 years to get told me today that our "Open Up" was better than the previous company's finished plow. also they couldn't believe we had sidewalks done by 7am:bluebounc:redbounce


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1866434 said:


> Who is Justin? MN forecaster?


Just some guy that asked a question of NWS on Facebook. SInce they won't throw out totals for Saturday on their website apparently they will on Facebook. Thinking 2-4" I guess.


----------



## banonea

What is it looking like for the next round of snow for Rochester?


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;1866439 said:


> What is it looking like for the next round of snow for Rochester?


Why not ask NWS....


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1866438 said:


> Just some guy that asked a question of NWS on Facebook. SInce they won't throw out totals for Saturday on their website apparently they will on Facebook. Thinking 2-4" I guess.


Kind of odd.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1866441 said:


> Why not ask NWS....


They seem willing to spill their guts if you ask nicely.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Did a little recon on this Justin guy getting all the secret info from NWS. Turns out he lives out by Green and he plows snow. Maybe Greengrass knows him.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1866445 said:


> They seem willing to spill their guts if you ask nicely.


Haha. I'm out then!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1866448 said:


> Did a little recon on this Justin guy getting all the secret info from NWS. Turns out he lives out by Green and he plows snow. Maybe Greengrass knows him.


Why ask about Chaska then?...

Hmmmmm.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1866418 said:


> Don't worry Harding is practicing again.


Maybe you should try out.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1866448 said:


> Did a little recon on this Justin guy getting all the secret info from NWS. Turns out he lives out by Green and he plows snow. Maybe Greengrass knows him.


Some FB creepin! Nice work dick


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1866451 said:


> Why ask about Chaska then?...
> 
> Hmmmmm.


Good question. I suppose he could have moved.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1866453 said:


> Some FB creepin! Nice work dick


Hahahahah!


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1866445 said:


> They seem willing to spill their guts if you ask nicely.


There's one person there who chats me up on FB and Twitter. I have no idea who it is but they're really nice.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1866454 said:


> Good question. I suppose he could have moved.


It is possible!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1866456 said:


> There's one person there who chats me up on FB and Twitter. I have no idea who it is but they're really nice.


That's not creepy....


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1866453 said:


> Some FB creepin! Nice work dick


That's how I learned the names of most of the regulars on here. It just takes one person to ask Novak a question then ten people like it and BAM I can get my creep on.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1866459 said:


> That's how I learned the names of most of the regulars on here. It just takes one person to ask Novak a question then ten people like it and BAM I can get my creep on.


Did you see my new bikini pics?


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1866460 said:


> Did you see my new bikini pics?


Not yet Matt. :laughing:


----------



## Camden

SnowGuy73;1866458 said:


> That's not creepy....


So far it hasn't been creepy. I kind of like it actually. It's like having my own personal weatherman.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1866460 said:


> Did you see my new bikini pics?


Ladder 49 on enca


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1866463 said:


> Not yet Matt. :laughing:


You'll like them!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1866464 said:


> So far it hasn't been creepy. I kind of like it actually. It's like having my own personal weatherman.


Whatever floats your boat.

Haha.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1866465 said:


> Ladder 49 on enca


I don't get it.


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1866423 said:


> Ugly l ltd illness rooms shipwreck overlong pillowcase Masonic program Priscilla smock office.


What?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1866468 said:


> I don't get it.


That sucks. Decent movie


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1866470 said:


> That sucks. Decent movie


I have the movie, don't understand the reference.


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1866469 said:


> What?


Friday.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1866407 said:


> What crap yesterday?


Funny guy...


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1866472 said:


> I have the movie, don't understand the reference.


Thats the channel its on! ENCA 152 comcast


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1866472 said:


> I have the movie, don't understand the reference.


Was letting you know it was on tv


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1866423 said:


> Ugly l ltd illness rooms shipwreck overlong pillowcase Masonic program Priscilla smock office.


Umm......?


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1866473 said:


> Friday.......


I still don't understand?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1866423 said:


> Ugly l ltd illness rooms shipwreck overlong pillowcase Masonic program Priscilla smock office.


I still don't understand this...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hey Greenery, what was the scoop on that contractor email? Had like 10 calls from one neighborhood in Plymouth... something about a death...?


----------



## Drakeslayer

BossPlow614;1866478 said:


> I still don't understand?


He will reveal on Friday what he was actually trying to say


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1866448 said:


> Did a little recon on this Justin guy getting all the secret info from NWS. Turns out he lives out by Green and he plows snow. Maybe Greengrass knows him.


Nope he is closer to premier.


----------



## Greenery

cbservicesllc;1866481 said:


> Hey Greenery, what was the scoop on that contractor email? Had like 10 calls from one neighborhood in Plymouth... something about a death...?


Yes, he bailed on plowing for the year. Notified customers by email Sunday night.

What neighborhood did you get calls from?

The ones I spoke with were in SW MG.

It's really kind of strange because I was told he is a young guy named Matt with very similar initials to the company name as bossplows.

?????

Seriously bossplow it's not you?


----------



## Doughboy12

So I got the plow assembled now it is in to the truck side. Then adjusting the lights and dismount pads. 
Might make it in time for the next storm!


----------



## OC&D

cbservicesllc;1866480 said:


> I still don't understand this...


I want what he's having!


----------



## banonea

[QUOTESnowGuy73;1866441]Why not ask NWS....[/QUOTE]

because the weather men on here are a lot more accurate......lol


----------



## skorum03

Well, fell asleep for a while, now to go clean up my parking lot that should be really empty


----------



## SnowGuy73

Damn, its chilly out!


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1866506 said:


> Well, fell asleep for a while, now to go clean up my parking lot that should be really empty


That worked out well for you.


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1866508 said:


> That worked out well for you.


It's almost like I planned for it to happen that way.....


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1866507 said:


> Damn, its chilly out!


Chain binders are real cold without gloves


----------



## SnowGuy73

12° light breeze, cloudy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1866513 said:


> Chain binders are real cold without gloves


Never fun!


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1866509 said:


> It's almost like I planned for it to happen that way.....


Thumbs Up Thumbs Up


----------



## PremierL&L

Green Grass;1866483 said:


> Nope he is closer to premier.


Who we talking about again? I know a few Justin's not many into plowing


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS now publicly saying a few inches Saturday.


----------



## TKLAWN

PremierL&L;1866537 said:


> Who we talking about again? I know a few Justin's not many into plowing


Schlitzke....


----------



## SnowGuy73

PremierL&L;1866537 said:


> Who we talking about again? I know a few Justin's not many into plowing


Some guy that sss is thinking about asking to the winter dance.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1866542 said:


> Schlitzke....


I looked too, I have 7 mutual friends with him...


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1866544 said:


> I looked too, I have 7 mutual friends with him...


I have no friends


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1866547 said:


> I have no friends


I'm your friend!


----------



## PremierL&L

Yeah I know who he is I went to school with him. I must have missed a lot what inside info did he have?


----------



## Green Grass

PremierL&L;1866554 said:


> Yeah I know who he is I went to school with him. I must have missed a lot what inside info did he have?


Nothing he commented on NWS and SSS thought that he looked cute.


----------



## PremierL&L

I see well SSS if you need is personal number I got it!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Channel 5 says 1-2 inches Saturday. Nice and fluffy stuff not wet and sloppy


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;1866560 said:


> Channel 5 says 1-2 inches Saturday. Nice and fluffy stuff not wet and sloppy


Well, that cafeing blows!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;1866493 said:


> Yes, he bailed on plowing for the year. Notified customers by email Sunday night.
> 
> What neighborhood did you get calls from?
> 
> The ones I spoke with were in SW MG.
> 
> It's really kind of strange because I was told he is a young guy named Matt with very similar initials to the company name as bossplows.
> 
> ?????
> 
> Seriously bossplow it's not you?


These were in NW Plymouth... who died?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1866541 said:


> NWS now publicly saying a few inches Saturday.


Sweet.....!


----------



## TKLAWN

$10 an hour to shovel at TCF today.


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1866566 said:


> $10 an hour to shovel at TCF today.


I think I will pass


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1866555 said:


> Nothing he commented on NWS and SSS thought that he looked cute.


Hahahahah!


----------



## Camden

Borrowed a trailer to a buddy of mine yesterday so he could haul his Utv around. He calls at 6am today and tells me he was side swiped and my trailer is smashed.
Everyone is okay though so I guess that's the important thing. The person who hit him wants to pay cash for all the damage. I need to see how bad it is before we talk dollar amounts.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1866560 said:


> Channel 5 says 1-2 inches Saturday. Nice and fluffy stuff not wet and sloppy


Bring it on son!


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1866566 said:


> $10 an hour to shovel at TCF today.


You going?


----------



## Camden

Green Grass;1866555 said:


> Nothing he commented on NWS and SSS thought that he looked cute.


After reading this I'm not so sure I'll be able to bring Rick the Bobcat door he bought from my brother....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1866574 said:


> Borrowed a trailer to a buddy of mine yesterday so he could haul his Utv around. He calls at 6am today and tells me he was side swiped and my trailer is smashed.
> Everyone is okay though so I guess that's the important thing. The person who hit him wants to pay cash for all the damage. I need to see how bad it is before we talk dollar amounts.


I'd say full replacement value or if you can fix it, at least 90% value.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1866578 said:


> After reading this I'm not so sure I'll be able to bring Rick the Bobcat door he bought from my brother....


Just don't make direct eye contact.

That's how he gets you!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1866560 said:


> Channel 5 says 1-2 inches Saturday. Nice and fluffy stuff not wet and sloppy


NWS forecast discussion says 2-3" for essentially the whole CWA.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1866581 said:


> NWS forecast discussion says 2-3" for essentially the whole CWA.


As long as its 0 or 2" I'm fine. This dumb 1" -1 1/2" crap I hate. Stuff should be done, but shouldn't at same time


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1866577 said:


> You going?


Ahhh no.


LwnmwrMan22;1866581 said:


> NWS forecast discussion says 2-3" for essentially the whole CWA.


Perfect, supposed to go to Vegas for the wife's birthday.


----------



## CityGuy

Road temps are averaging 34 this morning.

Damn it's cold out. Ice everywhere.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1866585 said:


> Ahhh no.
> 
> Perfect, supposed to go to Vegas for the wife's birthday.


Where is your team spirit?!?!

That sucks!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1866586 said:


> Road temps are averaging 34 this morning.
> 
> Damn it's cold out. Ice everywhere.


Were coming, were coming!


----------



## CityGuy

Boy everybody is dragging butt today including me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1866593 said:


> Boy everybody is dragging butt today including me.


Coffee.......


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1866590 said:


> Where is your team spirit?!?!
> 
> That sucks!


Yeah, when we planned it I thought no big deal to take a couple days out of clean ups. 
Now it looks like it will snow twice before then.
It is what it is, but I'm hoping for nothing on Sat.

NORV!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1866596 said:


> Yeah, when we planned it I thought no big deal to take a couple days out of clean ups.
> Now it looks like it will snow twice before then.
> It is what it is, but I'm hoping for nothing on Sat.
> 
> NORV!!!!!


Been there before.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Couple plows if anyone is looking.

http://www.bid-2-buy.com/wspages/bidbuy78.html


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1866579 said:


> I'd say full replacement value or if you can fix it, at least 90% value.


Yeah... funny thing when trailers get smashed... never quite the same...


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1866579 said:


> I'd say full replacement value or if you can fix it, at least 90% value.


I 100% agree.


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1866481 said:


> Hey Greenery, what was the scoop on that contractor email? Had like 10 calls from one neighborhood in Plymouth... something about a death...?


I also had someone in maple grove call looking for service for the season, they had mentioned something about a death. That might be related?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Another one.
http://www.k-bid.com/auction/3263


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1866599 said:


> Yeah... funny thing when trailers get smashed... never quite the same...


This is true.


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1866598 said:


> Couple plows if anyone is looking.
> 
> http://www.bid-2-buy.com/wspages/bidbuy78.html


Cafe you Snow, now I've got another auction site to watch!


----------



## BossPlow614

Greenery;1866493 said:


> Yes, he bailed on plowing for the year. Notified customers by email Sunday night.
> 
> What neighborhood did you get calls from?
> 
> The ones I spoke with were in SW MG.
> 
> It's really kind of strange because I was told he is a young guy named Matt with very similar initials to the company name as bossplows.
> 
> ?????
> 
> Seriously bossplow it's not you?


Nope! Didn't bail on anyone! I did fire a maintenance client back in October but that's it.

I do have a buddy named Matt who's right around my age that sold his company back in August & only plows a few of his commercial accounts that he had. But his name and initials don't have anything related to his business name.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Another..

http://www.k-bid.com/auction/3388


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1866604 said:


> Cafe you Snow, now I've got another auction site to watch!


Haha, sorry.


----------



## SnowGuy73

http://www.k-bid.com/auction/3435


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;1866599 said:


> Yeah... funny thing when trailers get smashed... never quite the same...


That's been my experience as well. Unless you re-wire the whole thing you're always going to have issues with the lights.

(Just as I was typing this up the lady who hit it called and offered me $100 to get it fixed LOL. I guess she was driving a Jeep Liberty and the whole front of that got ripped off.)


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1866607 said:


> Haha, sorry.


It's weird I've never seen bid 2 buy before.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Snow stuff.

http://www.k-bid.com/auction/3457


----------



## OC&D

Camden;1866609 said:


> That's been my experience as well. Unless you re-wire the whole thing you're always going to have issues with the lights.
> 
> (Just as I was typing this up the lady who hit it called and offered me $100 to get it fixed LOL. I guess she was driving a Jeep Liberty and the whole front of that got ripped off.)


I'll bet she ends up deciding to turn it into insurance after all, that's if she even has insurance.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1866609 said:


> That's been my experience as well. Unless you re-wire the whole thing you're always going to have issues with the lights.
> 
> (Just as I was typing this up the lady who hit it called and offered me $100 to get it fixed LOL. I guess she was driving a Jeep Liberty and the whole front of that got ripped off.)


$100, Ha!...


----------



## unit28

Leaf blowers ready
¿


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1866610 said:


> It's weird I've never seen bid 2 buy before.


I stumbled on them when they opened a lot down here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu showing highs near 50 the week of thanksgiving....


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1866616 said:


> I stumbled on them when they opened a lot down here.


When I get in trouble with my wife I'm blaming it on you!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Here come the complaints...


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1866617 said:


> Accu showing highs near 50 the week of thanksgiving....


Perfect! I'll be deer hunting.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Why didn't you plow??? Now our lot is all ice!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1866617 said:


> Accu showing highs near 50 the week of thanksgiving....


Hahaha. 2 days ago they showed a couple days like that, then last night they showed in 20's


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm not going to have many customers if I keep telling them to find someone else.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1866617 said:


> Accu showing highs near 50 the week of thanksgiving....


Yea i noticed the last part of my vacation its creeping into mid 40s


----------



## SnowGuy73

Johnny Dee..


----------



## Doughboy12

Have you seen this?
Talk about a lowballer...you don't have a chance!


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1866618 said:


> When I get in trouble with my wife I'm blaming it on you!


That's fine, as long as she can't beat me up... Like in the bad way I mean!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1866625 said:


> Yea i noticed the last part of my vacation its creeping into mid 40s


Hopefully they are wrong on the warm.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1866623 said:


> Hahaha. 2 days ago they showed a couple days like that, then last night they showed in 20's


Global warming?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Our main county roads currently.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1866623 said:


> Hahaha. 2 days ago they showed a couple days like that, then last night they showed in 20's


Mine are doing opposite, were in the 20s 30s now mud 40s


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1866633 said:


> Our main county roads currently.


I see a touch of BLACK...! :laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

This picture will help the sale along..

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/cto/4744465130.html


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1866631 said:


> Global warming?


My guess is there is a warm up coming. Just not that much. Seems when accu spike like that, it does warm up to some degree. Same with cold


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1866636 said:


> This picture will help the sale along..
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/cto/4744465130.html


Ummmm......ok


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1866637 said:


> My guess is there is a warm up coming. Just not that much. Seems when accu spike like that, it does warm up to some degree. Same with cold


Damn..........


----------



## SnowGuy73

BTW Jim, lightbar looks good on your truck.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Just checked the accu again. Its back to the way it was 2 days ago


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1866617 said:


> Accu showing highs near 50 the week of thanksgiving....


Looks like you & Unit think alike.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1866641 said:


> BTW Jim, lightbar looks good on your truck.


Had to wire it in the cargo light. Funny thing is now when I unlock it it flashes. At least I can't loose it


----------



## jimslawnsnow

BossPlow614;1866645 said:


> Looks like you & Unit think alike.


Is that what unit was talking about? Or was he talking about the light fluffy snow


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1866629 said:


> That's fine, as long as she can't beat me up... Like in the bad way I mean!


Haha!!!!! I don't even get that lucky.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1866636 said:


> This picture will help the sale along..
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/cto/4744465130.html


Maybe he was half way through his route and just said cafe it, i want out.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1866648 said:


> Is that what unit was talking about? Or was he talking about the light fluffy snow


Im thinking light snow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1866646 said:


> Had to wire it in the cargo light. Funny thing is now when I unlock it it flashes. At least I can't loose it


That's the way I had it wired too, mine didn't flash with lock/unlock though.


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1866645 said:


> Looks like you & Unit think alike.


I thought he meant fluffy snow..


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1866652 said:


> Maybe he was half way through his route and just said cafe it, i want out.


LOL...

Café This!!!!

:laughing: :salute:


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1866652 said:


> Maybe he was half way through his route and just said cafe it, i want out.


That was my first thought.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1866650 said:


> Haha!!!!! I don't even get that lucky.


That's because you blow her shoe money on auction items!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1866658 said:


> That was my first thought.


There was an 8611 on one of the ones I posted, if you are still looking.


----------



## wenzelosllc

LwnmwrMan22;1866624 said:


> I'm not going to have many customers if I keep telling them to find someone else.


Try 'We'll be there as soon as we can to take care of it'. Just forget to mention it might not be unil the next time it snows.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1866617 said:


> Accu showing highs near 50 the week of thanksgiving....


Yeah right. And I shovel sidewalks.


----------



## wenzelosllc

SnowGuy73;1866636 said:


> This picture will help the sale along..
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/cto/4744465130.html


That looks like a jeep yet he says it's a truck. false advertising.

Do they have any Meyer dealers around here anymore?


----------



## SnowGuy73

I hate when people are late for an appointment that they set the time on......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1866655 said:


> That's the way I had it wired too, mine didn't flash with lock/unlock though.


The cargo lights come on when I unlock it. Maybe its a dodge thing?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1866667 said:


> Yeah right. And I shovel sidewalks.


Since when?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1866670 said:


> The cargo lights come on when I unlock it. Maybe its a dodge thing?


Do you have a dome override?


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1866661 said:


> There was an 8611 on one of the ones I posted, if you are still looking.


I've been watching those auctions and now you told everyone! I might try a wide out if I buy another truck which I'm looking for as we speak.


----------



## SnowGuy73

wenzelosllc;1866668 said:


> That looks like a jeep yet he says it's a truck. false advertising.
> 
> Do they have any Meyer dealers around here anymore?


Its a picture from inside the truck for sale.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1866674 said:


> I've been watching those auctions and now you told everyone! I might try a wide out if I buy another truck which I'm looking for as we speak.


Sorry, Dick!.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1866674 said:


> I've been watching those auctions and now you told everyone! I might try a wide out if I buy another truck which I'm looking for as we speak.


Check with Camden, he had one he was selling.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1866672 said:


> Do you have a dome override?


No……………......


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1866656 said:


> I thought he meant fluffy snow..


I figured it would be about doing clean ups again since there may be a warm up.


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1866683 said:


> I figured it would be about doing clean ups again since there may be a warm up.


I was thinking dusting of snow myself


----------



## skorum03

Anyone want phone numbers for four residentials in Afton that are all within a mile of each other? They are out of my way. PM me for details


----------



## Bill1090

Beautiful ice making weather out


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1866669 said:


> I hate when people are late for an appointment that they set the time on......


You selling pampered chef?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1866681 said:


> No……………......


Newer Chevs don't either anymore, Dumb!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

BossPlow614;1866683 said:


> I figured it would be about doing clean ups again since there may be a warm up.


Young one. DO NOT trust accu. It points you one the right direction, but never really accurate


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1866687 said:


> You selling pampered chef?


Plumber.........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1866688 said:


> Newer Chevs don't either anymore, Dumb!


My 14 does. You're 13? Should too. Its a 13 right?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1866686 said:


> Beautiful ice making weather out


Finally someone on here that thinks like me! Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1866692 said:


> My 14 does. You're 13? Should too. Its a 13 right?


Correct. I meant a separate button just for the cargo light so that you don't have to have the interior light on.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

jimslawnsnow;1866692 said:


> My 14 does. You're 13? Should too. Its a 13 right?


Thinking about it. Does a dome over ride work for a cargo light? In the 06 dodge I have a cargo light button I pish to turn them on or off


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1866690 said:


> Young one. DO NOT trust accu. It points you one the right direction, but never really accurate


But, but, but their name..........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1866695 said:


> Correct. I meant a separate button just for the cargo light so that you don't have to have the interior light on.


Yes. That's how it works as stated in my other post. But when I unlock the truck out turns the cargo light on for maybe 20 seconds or until the ignition is turned on


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1866696 said:


> Thinking about it. Does a dome over ride work for a cargo light? In the 06 dodge I have a cargo light button I pish to turn them on or off


I'm not sure about how Dodge works it. All of my previous chevys had a button just for the dome.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1866697 said:


> But, but, but their name..........


That was my thought when I realized they were full of it


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1866699 said:


> Yes. That's how it works as stated in my other post. But when I unlock the truck out turns the cargo light on for maybe 20 seconds or until the ignition is turned on


On the Dodge or the Silverado?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1866701 said:


> That was my thought when I realized they were full of it


Agreed........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1866700 said:


> I'm not sure about how Dodge works it. All of my previous chevys had a button just for the dome.


Have to turn the dial all the way up for the dash lights. I can't remember on the 14 how it works. Nut on my 97 and dads 01 chevys its the same, but have the dome override so it doesn't come on when you open the door


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1866702 said:


> On the Dodge or the Silverado?


Dodge. That's what its on


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1866704 said:


> Have to turn the dial all the way up for the dash lights. I can't remember on the 14 how it works. Nut on my 97 and dads 01 chevys its the same, but have the dome override so it doesn't come on when you open the door


Same, and then the dome override is so the dome light don't come on when its unlocked or the door is opened. That's the way I have mine all the time, override on.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1866705 said:


> Dodge. That's what its on


Copy that.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1866706 said:


> Same, and then the dome override is so the dome light don't come on when its unlocked or the door is opened. That's the way I have mine all the time, override on.


OK. Oh well. It works. It'll draw more attention when I'm in a parking lot or gas station so they ask me if I plow snow. Oh and my name and number on it too. Some people I shake my head at


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1866710 said:


> OK. Oh well. It works. It'll draw more attention when I'm in a parking lot or gas station so they ask me if I plow snow. Oh and my name and number on it too. Some people I shake my head at


Whatever works for you. Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1866615 said:


> Leaf blowers ready
> ¿


Well... he's either talking the fluffy snow this week or he's talking warm temps?


----------



## cbservicesllc

wenzelosllc;1866663 said:


> Try 'We'll be there as soon as we can to take care of it'. Just forget to mention it might not be unil the next time it snows.


:laughing:


----------



## BossPlow614

Lmn, have you slept yet? Or is it another marathon?


----------



## wenzelosllc

SnowGuy73;1866675 said:


> Its a picture from inside the truck for sale.


He must be going for the 'picture yourself in this' kind of sale.


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1866687 said:


> You selling pampered chef?


:laughing::laughing:

Best post I've read all morning! Thumbs Up


----------



## OC&D

jimslawnsnow;1866690 said:


> Young one. DO NOT trust accu. It points you one the right direction, but never really accurate


Are you proposing there is a forecast we _can_ trust?!?!?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

OC&D;1866726 said:


> Are you proposing there is a forecast we _can_ trust?!?!?


No. But temp wise they are way off


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Knew I should just call someone in.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1866722 said:


> Lmn, have you slept yet? Or is it another marathon?


About 9-6 last night. Friggin firestorm now. Guess everyone thought we were sleeping yesterday.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1866737 said:


> About 9-6 last night. Friggin firestorm now. Guess everyone thought we were sleeping yesterday.


Maybe you should have just slept, it seems the results would be the same either way.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Anyone salt before they plow. I mean right before. Like the salter runs then you turn around and plow?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Someone is laying sod on 101 in shakopee. By my house South view is laying a patio and retaining wall. How are these projects going to turn out with this weather.

Im going to Zantigo FYI.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1866745 said:


> Anyone salt before they plow. I mean right before. Like the salter runs then you turn around and plow?


That's sounds like a giant waste of salt too me.


----------



## starspangled6.0

Gertens still had about 10 pallets of sod last week. Poor suckers.


MORE SNOW... NEED MORE SNOW... snow is like a drug- you get euphoric right before it hits, can't remember anything while it's snowing, and the letdown once it stops snowing is crushing.


----------



## SSS Inc.

starspangled6.0;1866749 said:


> gertens still had about 10 pallets of sod last week. Poor suckers.
> 
> More snow... Need more snow... Snow is like a drug- you get euphoric right before it hits, can't remember anything while it's snowing, and the letdown once it stops snowing is crushing.


^^^^√√√√√√√√√√√¶¶¶¶¶©© this^^^^^^


----------



## Doughboy12

starspangled6.0;1866749 said:


> MORE SNOW... NEED MORE SNOW... snow is like a drug- you get euphoric right before it hits, can't remember anything while it's snowing, and the letdown once it stops snowing is crushing.


I'll have to take your word for it...on both accounts.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1866747 said:


> That's sounds like a giant waste of salt too me.


Part of the reason why there's a shortage. Trying to figure it out. I just can't rap my head around it. Its a new account I got yesterday. That's what the old guys did when they had and even showed up yesterday and did the same until they got kicked out


----------



## OC&D

starspangled6.0;1866749 said:


> Gertens still had about 10 pallets of sod last week. Poor suckers.
> 
> MORE SNOW... NEED MORE SNOW... snow is like a drug- you get euphoric right before it hits, can't remember anything while it's snowing, and the letdown once it stops snowing is crushing.


There was a time I felt that way, but not so much anymore.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

starspangled6.0;1866749 said:


> MORE SNOW... NEED MORE SNOW... snow is like a drug- you get euphoric right before it hits, can't remember anything while it's snowing, and the letdown once it stops snowing is crushing.


A bit wierd


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1866752 said:


> Part of the reason why there's a shortage. Trying to figure it out. I just can't rap my head around it. Its a new account I got yesterday. That's what the old guys did when they had and even showed up yesterday and did the same until they got kicked out


Kicked out? I hope you let them go as long as they wanted...


----------



## OC&D

jimslawnsnow;1866745 said:


> Anyone salt before they plow. I mean right before. Like the salter runs then you turn around and plow?


I suppose I might do that if I were an absolute moron and had no idea what I was doing. People are idiots.


----------



## starspangled6.0

I'm young yet, and probably need some more common sense knocked into me. On my knees, praying that we get enough to go out again on Saturday. Looking like 40's and 50's come back in about 10 days


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1866754 said:


> A bit wierd


I happen to agree with them 100%


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1866747 said:


> That's sounds like a giant waste of salt too me.


I think it would help make your piles rock hard???


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;1866755 said:


> Kicked out? I hope you let them go as long as they wanted...


I didn't do it. Management company did


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1866746 said:


> Someone is laying sod on 101 in shakopee. By my house South view is laying a patio and retaining wall. How are these projects going to turn out with this weather.
> 
> Im going to Zantigo FYI.


I wouldn't recommend putting in the joint sand for a patio when it's this cold. But we'll be finishing a retaining wall tomorrow. Base is laid already, planning on shoveling/snow blowing out the work area. The adhesive we use can be used at temps down to -20 so we're good to go.


----------



## starspangled6.0

3 flakes of snow falling outside right now... It's like God is teasing me :realmad::crying:


----------



## CityGuy

What to have for lunch?


----------



## CityGuy

Talked to Truemen Welters, guy said I should run non oxygenated gas in the blower and a cap of sea foam with every tank. Anyone have any thoughts?

4 stroke single stage.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1866768 said:


> Talked to Truemen Welters, guy said I should run non oxygenated gas in the blower and a cap of sea foam with every tank. Anyone have any thoughts?
> 
> 4 stroke single stage.


It definitely won't hurt to


----------



## OC&D

I got a letter from the DOT reminding me my physical expires this year. Problem is that the guy I went to last time over on Selby isn't there anymore because the demo'd the building he was in. I wonder where he went?


----------



## OC&D

Polarismalibu;1866770 said:


> It definitely won't hurt to


Did you get a chance to shake some salt with that thing yet?


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1866770 said:


> It definitely won't hurt to


Do you think it will fix my governor idel problem?
He said oxygenated fuels leave a film on the bowels and that is causing the rough idel and back firing.

As of now I have to run it just off choke. If I go for full throttle it dies.


----------



## qualitycut

starspangled6.0;1866749 said:


> Gertens still had about 10 pallets of sod last week. Poor suckers.
> 
> MORE SNOW... NEED MORE SNOW... snow is like a drug- you get euphoric right before it hits, can't remember anything while it's snowing, and the letdown once it stops snowing is crushing.


They get 10 pplus daily and toss leftovers every morning


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm on board for 2-3" of fluff. Please no more of the other day.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1866764 said:


> I wouldn't recommend putting in the joint sand for a patio when it's this cold. But we'll be finishing a retaining wall tomorrow. Base is laid already, planning on shoveling/snow blowing out the work area. The adhesive we use can be used at temps down to -20 so we're good to go.


Southview is probably the biggest installation company in mn.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1866775 said:


> They get 10 pplus daily and toss leftovers every morning


Probably 1/2 of their compost pile. They are probably making money off the leftover sod somehow. Gertens doesn't get that big by losing money.


----------



## unit28

Hamelfire;1866774 said:


> Do you think it will fix my governor idel problem?
> He said oxygenated fuels leave a film on the bowels and that is causing the rough idel and back firing.
> 
> As of now I have to run it just off choke. If I go for full throttle it dies.


Valves,,,,,


----------



## qualitycut

So far seen a parking lot going in and a foundation being poured


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1866776 said:


> I'm on board for 2-3" of fluff. Please no more of the other day.


Leaf blower teady
¿


----------



## OC&D

OC&D;1866771 said:


> I got a letter from the DOT reminding me my physical expires this year. Problem is that the guy I went to last time over on Selby isn't there anymore because the demo'd the building he was in. I wonder where he went?


Found him! Skon Chiropractic. He moved over on Raymond now. Appointment at 3, $60. Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1866781 said:


> Leaf blower teady
> ¿


For that, yes.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Holy moley my phone won't stop ringing. More and more work. After today I can't handle any more with out spending a bunch of money


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1866780 said:


> So far seen a parking lot going in and a foundation being poured


The last house I built we poured the foundation in January of 2006. That said, I don't miss framing or any other construction work in the winter.


----------



## andersman02

Hamelfire;1866774 said:


> Do you think it will fix my governor idel problem?
> He said oxygenated fuels leave a film on the bowels and that is causing the rough idel and back firing.
> 
> As of now I have to run it just off choke. If I go for full throttle it dies.


Non Ox is never a bad idea as long as you can get it, there is a place about 1 mile from us that carries it and we use it in ALL of our 2/4stroke small engines


----------



## andersman02

OC&D;1866771 said:


> I got a letter from the DOT reminding me my physical expires this year. Problem is that the guy I went to last time over on Selby isn't there anymore because the demo'd the building he was in. I wonder where he went?


Just to give you a heads up, CVS does DOT exams, kinda spendy at $130/each but nothing beats being able to walk in and get it. Also, don't be surprised when they give you a piece of paper instead of a card, guess they stopped doing cards.


----------



## andersman02

Also, does anyone still have the plowsite # list we did last year?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1866780 said:


> So far seen a parking lot going in and a foundation being poured


Saw one being ripped out and doing a remodel. I would think they are going to tar it this year, but isn't it a bit cold? Iwould think if they wweren't going to replace it this year they'd left it because spring time will be messy


----------



## andersman02

Nevermind, found it


----------



## SnowGuy73

Guy on 4 says 1-3" Saturday.


----------



## andersman02

And for anyone who answered me before about the ford 6.7L

Ended up picking up a new 2015 ext. cab 350 6.7l on monday, Wideout goes on next monday


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1866746 said:


> Someone is laying sod on 101 in shakopee. By my house South view is laying a patio and retaining wall. How are these projects going to turn out with this weather.
> 
> Im going to Zantigo FYI.


That sounds like a terrible idea... what's the chance for warranty work there...

I hate you... I wish I had a Zantigo closer...


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1866800 said:


> Guy on 4 says 1-3" Saturday.


Are we screwed?


----------



## qualitycut

Seen a lawn ranger truck on 100


----------



## skorum03

andersman02;1866802 said:


> And for anyone who answered me before about the ford 6.7L
> 
> Ended up picking up a new 2015 ext. cab 350 6.7l on monday, Wideout goes on next monday


Sweet lets see pictures


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1866804 said:


> Are we screwed?


I'm saying a dusting or 6".


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1866805 said:


> Seen a lawn ranger truck on 100


There was one at sa in Shakopee on Monday too.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1866777 said:


> Southview is probably the biggest installation company in mn.


Doesn't mean they aren't dipcafes...


----------



## CityGuy

andersman02;1866794 said:


> Just to give you a heads up, CVS does DOT exams, kinda spendy at $130/each but nothing beats being able to walk in and get it. Also, don't be surprised when they give you a piece of paper instead of a card, guess they stopped doing cards.


I think it goes on your license now so you don't need a card anymore


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1866808 said:


> I'm saying a dusting or 6".


Somewhere between 1 and 12" of snow will fall on saturday


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1866781 said:


> Leaf blower teady
> ¿


So it was the snow he was speaking of...


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1866797 said:


> Saw one being ripped out and doing a remodel. I would think they are going to tar it this year, but isn't it a bit cold? Iwould think if they wweren't going to replace it this year they'd left it because spring time will be messy


Plants typically shut down thanksgiving week. Usually based on weather.


----------



## skorum03

cbservicesllc;1866813 said:


> So it was the snow he was speaking of...


Isn't it always...?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1866811 said:


> I think it goes on your license now so you don't need a card anymore


I think that's only CDL's it gets tied to the DL... I still have a card


----------



## Doughboy12

Hamelfire;1866768 said:


> Talked to Truemen Welters, guy said I should run non oxygenated gas in the blower and a cap of sea foam with every tank. Anyone have any thoughts?
> 
> 4 stroke single stage.


Agree...but with non oxy I would skip the sea foam until late in the season... unless you have money to throw away.

EDIT: Changed year to season.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1866811 said:


> I think it goes on your license now so you don't need a card anymore


How's that work? Dot is every 2 years and licence is 4 years


----------



## Doughboy12

andersman02;1866792 said:


> Non Ox is never a bad idea as long as you can get it, there is a place about 1 mile from us that carries it and we use it in ALL of our 2/4stroke small engines


This list might help...? 

Or the MAP


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1866819 said:


> How's that work? Dot is every 2 years and licence is 4 years


Dr. told me that people forget cards, lose them, etc.. So state decided to link them with dl. It must show up that your current when they run dl?


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1866821 said:


> Dr. told me that people forget cards, lose them, etc.. So state decided to link them with dl. It must show up that your current when they run dl?


You are correct.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamel Mark's sells non oxygenated gas for his premium fuel.


----------



## Doughboy12

Green Grass;1866825 said:


> Hamel Mark's sells non oxygenated gas for his premium fuel.


That is on the list and the map I posted the link to...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1866817 said:


> I think that's only CDL's it gets tied to the DL... I still have a card


I have a cdl and a card.....?


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1866777 said:


> Southview is probably the biggest installation company in mn.


They're definitely up there in size for the metro. They've been featured in either Turf Mag or Lawn & Landscape Mag at least once.

I'm just stating I wouldn't install joint sand on a patio and then wet it down when temps are this cold.


----------



## BossPlow614

andersman02;1866802 said:


> And for anyone who answered me before about the ford 6.7L
> 
> Ended up picking up a new 2015 ext. cab 350 6.7l on monday, Wideout goes on next monday


Great choice! Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1866831 said:


> They're definitely up there in size for the metro. They've been featured in either Turf Mag or Lawn & Landscape Mag at least once.
> 
> I'm just stating I wouldn't install joint sand on a patio and then wet it down when temps are this cold.


Yea i meant to add i hope they would know


----------



## albhb3

anyone know the licence plate bolt size for ford? im gonna need a few when plates show up here in the next decade or so


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone with a bumper or right rear fender for a '14 Ram?

Preferably white?


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1866837 said:


> Anyone with a bumper or right rear fender for a '14 Ram?
> 
> Preferably white?


now what did you do  bend over and spread em im afraid


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1866836 said:


> anyone know the licence plate bolt size for ford? im gonna need a few when plates show up here in the next decade or so


They didn't come with the truck?


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;1866839 said:


> They didn't come with the truck?


not that I see


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1866837 said:


> Anyone with a bumper or right rear fender for a '14 Ram?
> 
> Preferably white?


Come on already????


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;1866842 said:


> not that I see


Didn't the dealer put there tags on with them?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Window washers are trapped on scaffolding 50 stories high at One World Trade Center.


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1866842 said:


> not that I see


I'd go to the dealer and tell them to give you some.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1866846 said:


> Window washers are trapped on scaffolding 50 stories high at One World Trade Center.


That sounds like a fun day for them


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;1866844 said:


> Didn't the dealer put there tags on with them?


naw ive been runnin around with the tag in the window aint been stopped yet


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1866844 said:


> Didn't the dealer put there tags on with them?


My thoughts...


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;1866848 said:


> That sounds like a fun day for them


yea not enough money in the world for that job see that nice window there SMASH


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1866849 said:


> naw ive been runnin around with the tag in the window aint been stopped yet


He means the fake plates that say freeway ford or whatever.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1866848 said:


> That sounds like a fun day for them


Ya, not good!


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;1866851 said:


> My thoughts...


They used to come in the bag with the plates...


----------



## SnowGuy73

..................


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1866853 said:


> He means the fake plates that say freeway ford or whatever.


Still should be on to hold those plates on


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hit a pole about 5 mph, after stopping about 5' from it to give some random person directions to get out of the lot.

Looks like I should be able to pull the bumper back straight, touch up the fender.

I can reach the inside of the fender, should be able to push it back out.


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;1866856 said:


> ..................


thats the time to call and take out a life insurance policyThumbs Up


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1866837 said:


> Anyone with a bumper or right rear fender for a '14 Ram?
> 
> Preferably white?


...Pictures, I need PICTURES!
:crying:

Um...look up...^^^ There they are.


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1866858 said:


> Hit a pole about 5 mph, after stopping about 5' from it to give some random person directions to get out of the lot.
> 
> Looks like I should be able to pull the bumper back straight, touch up the fender.
> 
> I can reach the inside of the fender, should be able to push it back out.


that what happens when you buy a dodge you can just push the bumper back out:laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1866857 said:


> Still should be on to hold those plates on


That's what I'm saying, they should come with the truck.


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1866859 said:


> thats the time to call and take out a life insurance policyThumbs Up


:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1866856 said:


> ..................


Omg. I would poop my pants, hopefully get rescued, then change careers.


----------



## Doughboy12

Long story shorter...
I ran over a tire (no rim) on the highway in the dark one night. bounced up and caught the start of the box. Dented just like that...took it in to get an estimate thinking I would just pay it myself...LOL
$3000.... I told them I just needed it repaired not replaced!
Took it home and figured what do I have to loose and started pulling and pushing...15 minutes later you couldn't tell it was ever hit.
The bumper may be a bit harder...chrome and all.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1866858 said:


> Hit a pole about 5 mph, after stopping about 5' from it to give some random person directions to get out of the lot.
> 
> Looks like I should be able to pull the bumper back straight, touch up the fender.
> 
> I can reach the inside of the fender, should be able to push it back out.


If you didn't have bad luck, you wouldn't have any at all.


----------



## Doughboy12

OC&D;1866864 said:


> Omg. I would poop my pants, hopefully get rescued, then change careers.


...and britches.  :laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1866864 said:


> Omg. I would poop my pants, hopefully get rescued, then change careers.


Agreed........


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1866856 said:


> ..................


Holy cafe! I thought you meant it was just stuck not falling off


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1866870 said:


> Holy cafe! I thought you meant it was just stuck not falling off


They have been rescued I guess.


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;1866872 said:


> They have been rescued I guess.


humbug there goes ll the fun on a side note was on a ford forum today and saw this

Join Date: *Mar 2009*
Location: North Bay Ont Canada
Posts: *130,665*

slackers


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1866874 said:


> humbug there goes ll the fun on a side note was on a ford forum today and saw this
> 
> Join Date: *Mar 2009*
> Location: North Bay Ont Canada
> Posts: *130,665*
> 
> slackers


Holy café!


----------



## Doughboy12

albhb3;1866874 said:


> humbug there goes ll the fun on a side note was on a ford forum today and saw this
> 
> Join Date: *Mar 2009*
> Location: North Bay Ont Canada
> Posts: *130,665*
> 
> slackers


That's 62-63 post per day...every day for 5 years, 8 months, 12 days.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I got flurries.


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;1866880 said:


> I got flurries.


I got the walkin' farts...Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dahl just said heaviest for Saturday, south. Coating for the cities.

Where have I heard that before????


----------



## albhb3

Doughboy12;1866879 said:


> That's 62-63 post per day...every day for 5 years, 8 months, 12 days.


well then your far off the pace newbie


----------



## Doughboy12

albhb3;1866883 said:


> well then your far off the pace newbie


I guess I will have to pick up the pace...


----------



## Doughboy12

I put too many words in most of my posts...damn...did it again.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1866856 said:


> ..................


Yeah... no thanks on the whole window washing thing...


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1866887 said:


> Yeah... no thanks on the whole window washing thing...


My Zantigo was awesome btw.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Another call from a customer that the company had a death... I guess they emailed Sunday night and said they were taking the week off... then emailed again yesterday saying they were taking the season off... 

What company was it???


----------



## OC&D

cbservicesllc;1866887 said:


> Yeah... no thanks on the whole window washing thing...


What do you suppose the work comp rate is on that job?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1866858 said:


> Hit a pole about 5 mph, after stopping about 5' from it to give some random person directions to get out of the lot.
> 
> Looks like I should be able to pull the bumper back straight, touch up the fender.
> 
> I can reach the inside of the fender, should be able to push it back out.


Dos the bumper hit the ground?


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1866890 said:


> What do you suppose the work comp rate is on that job?


Probably not bad because you wouldn't survive an injury lol


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1866888 said:


> My Zantigo was awesome btw.


Pot belly here,


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1866894 said:


> Pot belly here,


Ooooooh... Love the hot peppers. I have a jar in the fridge at home.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1866888 said:


> My Zantigo was awesome btw.


 Did you at least pack in an extra Chilito for me?


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1866889 said:


> Another call from a customer that the company had a death... I guess they emailed Sunday night and said they were taking the week off... then emailed again yesterday saying they were taking the season off...
> 
> What company was it???


Maybe greenery can chime in??


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1866898 said:


> Did you at least pack in an extra Chilito for me?


I'm thinking I should just order 50 Chilitos some day and freeze them.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1866891 said:


> Dos the bumper hit the ground?


Ummmm.... No????


----------



## jimslawnsnow

What's this zantigo place people are talking about? Never heard of it. I guess because I'm from the south


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1866906 said:


> Ummmm.... No????


It would take a LOT more Horse Power to do that...IMHO


----------



## SnowGuy73

Mystic lake is froze across!


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1866908 said:


> What's this zantigo place people are talking about? Never heard of it. I guess because I'm from the south


Think Taco Bell ... But the food has flavor/taste.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Chaging oil the billy goat leaf loader and the cafing dip stick broke off inside, about 1.5" is in there.


What are the chances it went to the bottom and will sit there nicely forever ?


Have not started it after this happened.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Thats it......I'm putting up the hockey boards and turning on the Christmas tunes. NWS couldn't confirm this but I don't think there is any end in site now so I'm going to embrace it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Report to follow on the status of o'dowd lake.


----------



## Doughboy12

NorthernProServ;1866912 said:


> Chaging oil the billy goat leaf loader and the cafing dip stick broke off inside, about 1.5" is in there.
> 
> What are the chances it went to the bottom and will sit there nicely forever ?
> 
> Have not started it after this happened.


Time to go fishin' with a magnet on a stick.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1866858 said:


> Hit a pole about 5 mph, after stopping about 5' from it to give some random person directions to get out of the lot.
> 
> Looks like I should be able to pull the bumper back straight, touch up the fender.
> 
> I can reach the inside of the fender, should be able to push it back out.


Ouch ! Had a close call myself last night.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1866914 said:


> Thats it......I'm putting up the hockey boards and turning on the Christmas tunes. NWS couldn't confirm this but I don't think there is any end in site now so I'm going to embrace it.


That's what I like to hear!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1866906 said:


> Ummmm.... No????


Then how did that happen i can tell from the picture.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;1866916 said:


> Time to go fishin' with a magnet on a stick.


Or one of those expandable magnets. I use them all time to fish stuff out of engines that I drop. Damn butter fingers


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1866914 said:


> Thats it......I'm putting up the hockey boards and turning on the Christmas tunes. NWS couldn't confirm this but I don't think there is any end in site now so I'm going to embrace it.


Going to be funny if it warms up and you have slop


----------



## Doughboy12

Question: Do you all use dielectric goop on your plow connections (Electrical connections of course.)


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1866910 said:


> Mystic lake is froze across!


So is the area under 494 bridge west of the mall


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1866910 said:


> Mystic lake is froze across!


Will you go out and check the ice for us?


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1866924 said:


> Question: Do you all use dielectric goop on your plow connections (Electrical connections of course.)


Yes i do it many times a winter to be safe.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1866908 said:


> What's this zantigo place people are talking about? Never heard of it. I guess because I'm from the south


Next time you come this way on 35 exit on 98th street, take a right to Lyndale Ave, Take a left on Lyndale and an immediate right into the little shopping center. You can thank me later. Thumbs Up


----------



## Doughboy12

Green Grass;1866926 said:


> Will you go out and check the ice for us?


Saw this on Monday on the way to get the plow...and yes that is a ice shack in the back.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1866928 said:


> Yes i do it many times a winter to be safe.


Thanks... and did you notice you just crossed the 10,000 posts? Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1866915 said:


> Report to follow on the status of o'dowd lake.


Still mostly open.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1866936 said:


> Still mostly open.


By monday I bet there will be several with ice. By Friday you will be hit hard on the news with "stay off the ice" messages.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1866939 said:


> By monday I bet there will be several with ice. By Friday you will be hit hard on the news with "stay off the ice" messages.


Most years it takes one to go through before that happens...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1866919 said:


> Then how did that happen i can tell from the picture.


Backing up, saw pole. Stopped to tell someone to get out of the lot.

Started backing up, looked out driver's side, forgot about pole on passenger side and backed into it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1866912 said:


> Chaging oil the billy goat leaf loader and the cafing dip stick broke off inside, about 1.5" is in there.
> 
> What are the chances it went to the bottom and will sit there nicely forever ?
> 
> Have not started it after this happened.


Looks like it's time to tip it over... Thumbs Up


----------



## Greenery

jimslawnsnow;1866637 said:


> My guess is there is a warm up coming. Just not that much. Seems when accu spike like that, it does warm up to some degree. Same with cold


Well, it is AccuWeather so it is pretty much completely unreliable.

another thing to remember is our temps right now are what, 10-15° degrees below normal. So yes warmer temps are likely if we get back to normal.


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1866652 said:


> Maybe he was half way through his route and just said cafe it, i want out.


Likely....


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1866941 said:


> Backing up, saw pole. Stopped to tell someone to get out of the lot.
> 
> Started backing up, looked out driver's side, forgot about pole on passenger side and backed into it.


Oooo i read it as pot hole .....


----------



## PremierL&L

SSS Inc.;1866939 said:


> By monday I bet there will be several with ice. By Friday you will be hit hard on the news with "stay off the ice" messages.


Little Waverly is almost completely froze over, might be able to sit on a bucket by saturday!


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1866837 said:


> Anyone with a bumper or right rear fender for a '14 Ram?
> 
> Preferably white?


You didn't. ...


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1866858 said:


> Hit a pole about 5 mph, after stopping about 5' from it to give some random person directions to get out of the lot.
> 
> Looks like I should be able to pull the bumper back straight, touch up the fender.
> 
> I can reach the inside of the fender, should be able to push it back out.


So with the full crew you had AND the nice folks on here helping you out your still cafeing plowing two days later?


----------



## Polarismalibu

PremierL&L;1866951 said:


> Little Waverly is almost completely froze over, might be able to sit on a bucket by saturday!


That will be pushing it! See you on the news lol


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1866959 said:


> So with the full crew you had AND the nice folks on hear helping you out your still cafeing plowing two days later?


We have been doing crap non stop too.

I did rip around on the sled for a little bit though couldn't pass that up


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1866961 said:


> We have been doing crap non stop too.
> 
> I did rip around on the sled for a little bit though couldn't pass that up


Stay off the trails...they don't open until, well , later.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1866963 said:


> Stay off the trails...they don't open until, well , later.


I was in a nice drifted field no worries


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1866924 said:


> Question: Do you all use dielectric goop on your plow connections (Electrical connections of course.)


i do every third time i plug them in....


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1866965 said:


> i do every third time i plug them in....


I used to do that too. I do it almost every time now


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1866965 said:


> i do every third time i plug them in....


Did you see my other post about the person looking for help in Roch?
Oh, and thanks.


----------



## Greenery

BossPlow614;1866902 said:


> Maybe greenery can chime in??


MAJ

Never heard of them myself.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1866966 said:


> I used to do that too. I do it almost every time now


Seems a bit excessive but it would help me remember when I did it last...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1866959 said:


> So with the full crew you had AND the nice folks on hear helping you out your still cafeing plowing two days later?


Curb to curbs at apartments. They gotta post to get cars out.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1866971 said:


> Curb to curbs at apartments. They gotta post to get cars out.


Sad they have to post to tell people to move their cars so you can plow...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1866972 said:


> Sad they have to post to tell people to move their cars so you can plow...


Not sad, we do drive lanes, then 48 hours they post a 3 hour window to remove all cars, usually during business hours so most are at work.

Easier than working around all the cars.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1866971 said:


> Curb to curbs at apartments. They gotta post to get cars out.


Ahh, I see. Bummer about your truck, it doesn't look to bad though.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1866970 said:


> Seems a bit excessive but it would help me remember when I did it last...


That's exactly why.


----------



## SnoFarmer

PLOWZ will only accept plow providers with commercial grade equipment and general liability insurance.


.?only general liability ins.?

Does any one know anyone whose knowers someones brother in law if they know someone who does
Or did work for them


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1866973 said:


> Not sad, we do drive lanes, then 48 hours they post a 3 hour window to remove all cars, usually during business hours so most are at work.
> 
> Easier than working around all the cars.


What I meant was ... people should know enough to move their cars...sorry for the confusion.


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1866914 said:


> Thats it......I'm putting up the hockey boards and turning on the Christmas tunes. NWS couldn't confirm this but I don't think there is any end in site now so I'm going to embrace it.


As am I! I heard Christmas music at Macy's over Halloween weekend when I was in Fargo... 'Tis the season!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1866974 said:


> Ahh, I see. Bummer about your truck, it doesn't look to bad though.


It's not..... Gonna change operations for the next snow (finally).

No more curb to curbs immediately after a snowfall.

I have managers call to set up times during the snowfall so they can give residents 24 hours notice and have their lot plowed the next day.

Gonna make them start waiting to the following day (per agreement, was trying to be accomdating by doing it earlier) and going to make them wait for the second say so a) I can get some sleep sooner, and b) I can have a list and justify calling someone else in.

As if stands now, I leave the house to do 2-3 "minor" jobs, and then I'm gone all day.


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1866978 said:


> As am I! I heard Christmas music at Macy's over Halloween weekend when I was in Fargo... 'Tis the season!


Just thinking of Christmas makes me want some of the families famous fondue!!!!!!!! Oh how I miss my grandmas swedish fondue recipes.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1866980 said:


> It's not..... Gonna change operations for the next snow (finally).
> 
> No more curb to curbs immediately after a snowfall.
> 
> I have managers call to set up times during the snowfall so they can give residents 24 hours notice and have their lot plowed the next day.
> 
> Gonna make them start waiting to the following day (per agreement, was trying to be accomdating by doing it earlier) and going to make them wait for the second say so a) I can get some sleep sooner, and b) I can have a list and justify calling someone else in.
> 
> As if stands now, I leave the house to do 2-3 "minor" jobs, and then I'm gone all day.


It's looking like that for me so far this year too. Leave for a 20 minute thing come back 10 hours later


----------



## PremierL&L

LwnmwrMan22;1866980 said:


> It's not..... Gonna change operations for the next snow (finally).
> 
> No more curb to curbs immediately after a snowfall.
> 
> I have managers call to set up times during the snowfall so they can give residents 24 hours notice and have their lot plowed the next day.
> 
> Gonna make them start waiting to the following day (per agreement, was trying to be accomdating by doing it earlier) and going to make them wait for the second say so a) I can get some sleep sooner, and b) I can have a list and justify calling someone else in.
> 
> As if stands now, I leave the house to do 2-3 "minor" jobs, and then I'm gone all day.


Got to we won't do any til at minimum the following day of a storm. Besides getting to rest most cars don't leave with enough notice then I have to stick around for a tow truck cafe that!


----------



## Doughboy12

Soooooo...
I was under the hood last night replacing a battery or two. Looked around a bit for a spot to put the "brains" of the operation...plow box that is.
I didn't see a good spot.
Anyone have a good spot for one in a 2007 2500HD Sierra Classic Diesel?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1866985 said:


> It's looking like that for me so far this year too. Leave for a 20 minute thing come back 10 hours later


Sounds familiar. I went to salt one job yesterday and got back 10 hours later and 20 tons lighter.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1866929 said:


> Next time you come this way on 35 exit on 98th street, take a right to Lyndale Ave, Take a left on Lyndale and an immediate right into the little shopping center. You can thank me later. Thumbs Up


OK will do. If you see a Jim's lawn shirt with a 507 number on it, its a good chance it's me


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1866988 said:


> Sounds familiar. I went to salt one job yesterday and got back 10 hours later and 20 tons lighter.


Is that because you spent 6 of those hours in line getting salt?


----------



## Greenery

Is anyone interested in doing some salting for me? I only have two small lots that get salted. 1/2 ton give or take per lot. Ones at Rockford Rd and 169 and the other is off Mitchell and 5 in Ep.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1866991 said:


> Is that because you spent 6 of those hours in line getting salt?


That was part of it. A little over two hours. Of course there is no line today.


----------



## CityGuy

24 Cloudy light flurries


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1866990 said:


> OK will do. If you see a Jim's lawn shirt with a 507 number on it, its a good chance it's me


Metro locations...


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1866825 said:


> Hamel Mark's sells non oxygenated gas for his premium fuel.


Out west????


----------



## SSS Inc.

I think Dick Clark is a guest star on Adam-12.


----------



## Greenery

Hamelfire;1866998 said:


> Out west????


In Waverly I do believe.

Fuel up the sleds there when riding out that way.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1866939 said:


> By monday I bet there will be several with ice. By Friday you will be hit hard on the news with "stay off the ice" messages.


I'm hoping so!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1866988 said:


> Sounds familiar. I went to salt one job yesterday and got back 10 hours later and 20 tons lighter.


You salted all mine too right?


----------



## Ranger620

Greenery;1866993 said:


> Is anyone interested in doing some salting for me? I only have two small lots that get salted. 1/2 ton give or take per lot. Ones at Rockford Rd and 169 and the other is off Mitchell and 5 in Ep.


I have one on rockford and 494 i salt. Could look at it


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;1866012 said:


> I think somebody plowed one of my jobs. THANKS!


We didn't plow any extra but the guys flagged 3 lot we don't do. I wonder what the guys who do plow them were thinking.



cbservicesllc;1866057 said:


> This...... if water source is in the riser room, they're golden!


I would think they would have issues with 12" of snow ontop of the heads. We have to do a blowout tomorrow morning. Good luck to us.



NorthernProServ;1866102 said:


> Target in Crystal....someone in there plowing with a 8' straight blade....ok have with that.


Brickman has the account. They are still looking for someone. I had 20-30 calls from brickman in the last 2 days. Most were service orders hey you plowed a little and let when are you coming back lots of ice and snow. I then explain we don't work for you. Then they say cafe we obvioulsy have a glitch in our system and need to figure out who is plowing these sites.



Hamelfire;1866137 said:


> I would have atleast scraped them but then again I need something to do the rest of the week. Plus we are just about out of salt waiting on shipment.


With all of the ice I think people are going to start hearing alot more about the salt shortage issues.



SnowGuy73;1866423 said:


> Ugly l ltd illness rooms shipwreck overlong pillowcase Masonic program Priscilla smock office.


Did you have a stroke?



SSS Inc.;1866459 said:


> That's how I learned the names of most of the regulars on here. It just takes one person to ask Novak a question then ten people like it and BAM I can get my creep on.


I may have to like Novak so I can FB stock everyone.



SnowGuy73;1866580 said:


> Just don't make direct eye contact.
> 
> That's how he gets you!


Sounds like you have experience?



SnowGuy73;1866608 said:


> http://www.k-bid.com/auction/3435


Stop telling everyone all the auction sites. How am I supposed to get a deal?



qualitycut;1866805 said:


> Seen a lawn ranger truck on 100


There are a bunch out. I think reliable bought a chunk of them and have not swapped graphics. Lots of them for sale if you goto there shop on 62. Lots of plows as well.



LwnmwrMan22;1866837 said:


> Anyone with a bumper or right rear fender for a '14 Ram?
> 
> Preferably white?


Picking up where you left off last season? JK that sucks. Why is it always the new truck?



albhb3;1866874 said:


> humbug there goes ll the fun on a side note was on a ford forum today and saw this
> 
> Join Date: *Mar 2009*
> Location: North Bay Ont Canada
> Posts: *130,665*
> 
> slackers


I think snowguy will catch them now that he doesn't have to plow.



SnowGuy73;1866910 said:


> Mystic lake is froze across!


I hope we get good ice early this season.



Doughboy12;1866924 said:


> Question: Do you all use dielectric goop on your plow connections (Electrical connections of course.)


Yes



Polarismalibu;1866961 said:


> We have been doing crap non stop too.
> 
> I did rip around on the sled for a little bit though couldn't pass that up


We are still going. We have had guys going since Monday morning. Should be caught up midday tomorrow.



SSS Inc.;1866984 said:


> Just thinking of Christmas makes me want some of the families famous fondue!!!!!!!! Oh how I miss my grandmas swedish fondue recipes.


My family always has a big swedish christmas. Do you have lutefisk?



qualitycut;1866991 said:


> Is that because you spent 6 of those hours in line getting salt?


I talked to guys that said they sat for an Hour and left. We are just having someone deliver. No wasted time then.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1866887 said:


> Yeah... no thanks on the whole window washing thing...


And you guys can keep that ladder crap up there too.

I hate the sway feeling. Instant puke.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1866929 said:


> Next time you come this way on 35 exit on 98th street, take a right to Lyndale Ave, Take a left on Lyndale and an immediate right into the little shopping center. You can thank me later. Thumbs Up


Bring some out next time you come out this way. Green and I need to taste test.


----------



## andersman02

SSS Inc.;1866929 said:


> Next time you come this way on 35 exit on 98th street, take a right to Lyndale Ave, Take a left on Lyndale and an immediate right into the little shopping center. You can thank me later. Thumbs Up


That little shopping center is about 1 mile from our shop, if your in the city go to gyropolis in bloom


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1867008 said:


> We didn't plow any extra but the guys flagged 3 lot we don't do. I wonder what the guys who do plow them were thinking.
> They salted it too and so did I:laughing:
> 
> I may have to like Novak so I can FB stock everyone.
> Its a great resource, that and nws. If you guys knew how to creep on nws you would know who I am.
> 
> Stop telling everyone all the auction sites. How am I supposed to get a deal?.
> 
> Seriously, stop it Snowguy!
> 
> My family always has a big swedish christmas. Do you have lutefisk?
> 
> Since my grandma passed many years ago we stopped with the lutefisk but we still have everything else that screams swedish
> 
> I talked to guys that said they sat for an Hour and left. We are just having someone deliver. No wasted time then.


I've never seen it that busy. We got there with two dumps and were maybe 20th in line. When we left there were at least 35 trucks outside the gates.


----------



## SSS Inc.

andersman02;1867011 said:


> That little shopping center is about 1 mile from our shop, if your in the city go to gyropolis in bloom


That used to be boza donuts back in the day. We just worked on a church one block south a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;1867004 said:


> You salted all mine too right?


Jealous you got out for a ride already.

I'm pulling my rear skid shocks out to get revalved so I won't be ready for a week or two. Oh, and getting my primary clutch balanced.

I suppose I could pull out the ol 440 for a rip though.


----------



## Green Grass

PremierL&L;1866951 said:


> Little Waverly is almost completely froze over, might be able to sit on a bucket by saturday!


I do not want to go swimming for you!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1867015 said:


> Jealous you got out for a ride already.
> 
> I'm pulling my rear skid shocks out to get revalved so I won't be ready for a week or two. Oh, and getting my primary clutch balanced.
> 
> I suppose I could pull out the ol 440 for a rip though.


It was only for 5 minutes but I couldn't resist. I gotta get my rear shock done too it drops all the way done with just the weight of the sled


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;1867008 said:


> We didn't plow any extra but the guys flagged 3 lot we don't do. I wonder what the guys who do plow them were thinking.
> 
> I would think they would have issues with 12" of snow ontop of the heads. We have to do a blowout tomorrow morning. Good luck to us.
> 
> Brickman has the account. They are still looking for someone. I had 20-30 calls from brickman in the last 2 days. Most were service orders hey you plowed a little and let when are you coming back lots of ice and snow. I then explain we don't work for you. Then they say cafe we obvioulsy have a glitch in our system and need to figure out who is plowing these sites.
> 
> With all of the ice I think people are going to start hearing alot more about the salt shortage issues.
> 
> Did you have a stroke?
> 
> I may have to like Novak so I can FB stock everyone.
> 
> Sounds like you have experience?
> 
> Stop telling everyone all the auction sites. How am I supposed to get a deal?
> 
> There are a bunch out. I think reliable bought a chunk of them and have not swapped graphics. Lots of them for sale if you goto there shop on 62. Lots of plows as well.
> 
> Picking up where you left off last season? JK that sucks. Why is it always the new truck?
> 
> I think snowguy will catch them now that he doesn't have to plow.
> 
> I hope we get good ice early this season.
> 
> Yes
> 
> We are still going. We have had guys going since Monday morning. Should be caught up midday tomorrow.
> 
> My family always has a big swedish christmas. Do you have lutefisk?
> 
> I talked to guys that said they sat for an Hour and left. We are just having someone deliver. No wasted time then.


Jesus, nice power post. Thumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1867017 said:


> I do not want to go swimming for you!


Call me if you do. I want to watch. :laughing:Thumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

Truemen is in the area and going to stop by and listen to my blower first hand. 

I think it's going to be going in for a few days.


----------



## andersman02

SSS Inc.;1867013 said:


> That used to be boza donuts back in the day. We just worked on a church one block south a couple weeks ago.


You are correct sir! Gyropolis and deli supreme (original gyropolis right by zantigo) are absolutely delicious


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;1866968 said:


> MAJ
> 
> Never heard of them myself.


Oh yeah... They're in Maple Grove... Do work in a lot of the same neighborhoods as us... wonder who died... too bad...


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1867026 said:


> Oh yeah... They're in Maple Grove... Do work in a lot of the same neighborhoods as us... wonder who died... too bad...


Now that you mention that I know who it is.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;1866996 said:


> Metro locations...


I like this guy!! Thumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

Chips is following Emergency on metv. I love this channel.


----------



## BossPlow614

Greenery;1866968 said:


> MAJ
> 
> Never heard of them myself.


Ohhh. Now I know who you're talking about. They do a commercial property not far from where I live. See them all the time.


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;1867029 said:


> I like this guy!! Thumbs Up


Awe....thanks...


----------



## Greenery

cbservicesllc;1867026 said:


> Oh yeah... They're in Maple Grove... Do work in a lot of the same neighborhoods as us... wonder who died... too bad...


Yes sad to hear. Hopefully the drives your getting calls on are decent. The group that called me look like nightmares. Basically no where to put snow and city sidewalks that need to be shoveled.


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1866984 said:


> Just thinking of Christmas makes me want some of the families famous fondue!!!!!!!! Oh how I miss my grandmas swedish fondue recipes.


You can't forget how a portion of my extended family had to discontinue our fondue tradition because it's not safe for the little kids. :laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

Tow hooks coming off tonight...


----------



## Greenery

BossPlow614;1867031 said:


> Ohhh. Now I know who you're talking about. They do a commercial property not far from where I live. See them all the time.


When I was first told they said the name was MJ somthing, they couldn't remember the exact name. They also said it was a young guy with your same name. So I thought for sure it was you.

Glad to hear it's not you.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1866984 said:


> Just thinking of Christmas makes me want some of the families famous fondue!!!!!!!! Oh how I miss my grandmas swedish fondue recipes.


Don't forget the eggnog. Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1867038 said:


> Don't forget the eggnog. Thumbs Up


I like egg nog!


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;1867040 said:


> I like egg nog!


How do you guys drink that cafe?


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1867043 said:


> How do you guys drink that cafe?


Spike it with rum.


----------



## Doughboy12

Hamelfire;1867046 said:


> Spike it with rum.


Now we're getting somewhere...Like 10:1...? (going with the snow theme)
10 parts rum, 1 part nog?


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1867048 said:


> Now we're getting somewhere...Like 10:1...? (going with the snow theme)
> 10 parts rum, 1 part nog?


About half and half for me.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1867036 said:


> Tow hooks coming off tonight...


Why??......


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1867056 said:


> Why??......


That's where the plow mounts go silly...


----------



## unit28

broken alarm clock
won't be needed anyway


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1867026 said:


> Oh yeah... They're in Maple Grove... Do work in a lot of the same neighborhoods as us... wonder who died... too bad...


See them in brooklyn park and Champlain also


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1867046 said:


> Spike it with rum.


This.........


----------



## BossPlow614

Greenery;1867037 said:


> When I was first told they said the name was MJ somthing, they couldn't remember the exact name. They also said it was a young guy with your same name. So I thought for sure it was you.
> 
> Glad to hear it's not you.


Thanks. That's definitely a bummer to hear about.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1867059 said:


> broken alarm clock
> won't be needed anyway


Finally.......good news.

Clearing out. Snow threat gone for tonight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gonna haveta turn the phone off if I want to get home.


----------



## OC&D

Doughboy12;1866924 said:


> Question: Do you all use dielectric goop on your plow connections (Electrical connections of course.)


I did when I had them, but now I just have two hydraulic hoses to hook up. Thumbs Up


----------



## Doughboy12

OC&D;1867071 said:


> I did when I had them, but now I just have two hydraulic hoses to hook up. Thumbs Up


Bobcat I presume?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1867072 said:


> Bobcat I presume?


Leo plow.....


----------



## OC&D

Doughboy12;1866996 said:


> Metro locations...


I never knew there was one in downtown St. Paul. I've only ever been to the one in Fridley.


----------



## OC&D

Polarismalibu;1867074 said:


> Leo plow.....


Yep.

Did you shake any salt yet?


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1867035 said:


> You can't forget how a portion of my extended family had to discontinue our fondue tradition because it's not safe for the little kids. :laughing:


Oh I remember. We don't actually do fondue, more of a traditional swedish menu but the fondue you spoke of last year sounded good. I hate people that change traditions and your relatives still tick me off. I vote for bringing it back this year.


----------



## CityGuy

This guy is scratching his head.

City just went by with a loader and bucket scraping the ice/hard pack off the road followed by the new(used) tandom with the underbody down scraping?

Ummmmm waste of a resource there boys.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gas $2.74 in WBL.

Dropped .15 today.

$2.68 in Fridley.

$80 to fill up today, needle was on the low side of E


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Trying to figure out what to do with this property in Blaine that we parted ways with yesterday.

I have about 16 hours in shoveling done, about 4 +/- in plowing.

Pretty sure I won't be getting my monthly check, and I sure don't want to give them a free storm, especially this one.

Send them a full invoice? 1/2 month service?


----------



## CityGuy

Open faced hot beef sandwich and gatlic mashed potatos and gravy.


I am over full.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1867099 said:


> Trying to figure out what to do with this property in Blaine that we parted ways with yesterday.
> 
> I have about 16 hours in shoveling done, about 4 +/- in plowing.
> 
> Pretty sure I won't be getting my monthly check, and I sure don't want to give them a free storm, especially this one.
> 
> Send them a full invoice? 1/2 month service?


Send them the full invoice then you can settle on 1\2


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1867099 said:


> Trying to figure out what to do with this property in Blaine that we parted ways with yesterday.
> 
> I have about 16 hours in shoveling done, about 4 +/- in plowing.
> 
> Pretty sure I won't be getting my monthly check, and I sure don't want to give them a free storm, especially this one.
> 
> Send them a full invoice? 1/2 month service?


Give them 20 day cancellation notice. Hopefully you don't have to plow there the rest of the month and you both are happy. Professional thing to do IMO.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1867118 said:


> Give them 20 day cancellation notice. Hopefully you don't have to plow there the rest of the month and you both are happy. Professional thing to do IMO.


We have already terminated our relation. I'm sure she called someone in before she called to terminate.


----------



## qualitycut

Dang now i want Zantigo for dinner


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1867122 said:


> Dang now i want Zantigo for dinner


Its worth the drive. Tomorrow I'm going to firehouse. 
BTW: for you guys that like zantigo go on groupon and thy seem to always have a deal where you spend $12 and get $24. helluva deal.payup


----------



## CityGuy

Anybody know if xcel offers home inspections for heat loss or a contractor that soes that they trust? The one to find energy savings?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1867126 said:


> Its worth the drive. Tomorrow I'm going to firehouse.
> BTW: for you guys that like zantigo go on groupon and thy seem to always have a deal where you spend $12 and get $24. helluva deal.payup


There is one in woodbury.


----------



## mnlefty

Hamelfire;1867127 said:


> Anybody know if xcel offers home inspections for heat loss or a contractor that soes that they trust? The one to find energy savings?


My brother in law does that for a living but out towards Willmar and it's a subsidized low income program he works for... so yeah, not much help here. I can ask him who does it around here for us regular Joes though.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1867131 said:


> There is one in woodbury.


That still seems far from you, right?


----------



## PremierL&L

LwnmwrMan22;1867120 said:


> We have already terminated our relation. I'm sure she called someone in before she called to terminate.


Come up with a single price, itemized and bill them if they don't pay tell them collections will be the next step anf I'd say 90 percent pay once they get that notice.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

PremierL&L;1867145 said:


> Come up with a single price, itemized and bill them if they don't pay tell them collections will be the next step anf I'd say 90 percent pay once they get that notice.


That's about what I was thinking. I was also going to highlight the part of the agreement that shows how sidewalks are handled and send that with as well.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Oh, I'm full!


----------



## PremierL&L

LwnmwrMan22;1867148 said:


> That's about what I was thinking. I was also going to highlight the part of the agreement that shows how sidewalks are handled and send that with as well.


Perfect people hate to be shown exactly how they are wrong!


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1867095 said:


> Gas $2.74 in WBL.
> 
> Dropped .15 today.
> 
> $2.68 in Fridley.
> 
> $80 to fill up today, needle was on the low side of E


2.72 at CR5/ hwy 65


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1867149 said:


> Oh, I'm full!


What did you have?


----------



## CityGuy

Caddyshack on vh1classic


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1867141 said:


> That still seems far from you, right?


10 minutes


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1867155 said:


> What did you have?


Venison steak, eggs, mashed potatoes, and about 4 beers..


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1867157 said:


> Caddyshack on vh1classic


Nice........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1867157 said:


> Caddyshack on vh1classic


Nice........


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1867159 said:


> 10 minutes


I guess that's not bad at all.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1867161 said:


> Nice........





SnowGuy73;1867163 said:


> Nice........


Nice.........


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1867161 said:


> Nice........





SnowGuy73;1867163 said:


> Nice........


Nice.........


----------



## Greenery

SnowGuy73;1867160 said:


> Venison steak, eggs, mashed potatoes, and about 4 beers..


Interesting combo.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1867161 said:


> Nice........





SnowGuy73;1867163 said:


> Nice........





SSS Inc.;1867165 said:


> Nice.........





SSS Inc.;1867166 said:


> Nice.........


^^this^^^^^^^^^


----------



## CityGuy

54000 the first wekend!

http://kstp.com/news/stories/S3617463.shtml?cat=1


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;1867034 said:


> Yes sad to hear. Hopefully the drives your getting calls on are decent. The group that called me look like nightmares. Basically no where to put snow and city sidewalks that need to be shoveled.


They're not my worst ones in the neighborhood... I charge extra for the city walks and we do it next day...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1867112 said:


> Send them the full invoice then you can settle on 1\2


This......


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;1867170 said:


> ^^this^^^^^^^^^


what the hell is going on around here


----------



## albhb3

unit28;1867152 said:


> 2.72 at CR5/ hwy 65


still putting the screws to diesel its a joy filling a 38gal tank

filled from a 1/4 just at 100


----------



## Polarismalibu

OC&D;1867092 said:


> Yep.
> 
> Did you shake any salt yet?


Yeah I ran quite a bit through it. Works great!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

albhb3;1867185 said:


> still putting the screws to diesel its a joy filling a 38gal tank
> 
> filled from a 1/4 just at 100


I'm looking at another gas. The other day with the snow run I used less gas than diesel. This was a ford diesel 6.0 and now have 6.0 vortec


----------



## OC&D

Polarismalibu;1867188 said:


> Yeah I ran quite a bit through it. Works great!!


Glad to hear it!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

albhb3;1867185 said:


> still putting the screws to diesel its a joy filling a 38gal tank
> 
> filled from a 1/4 just at 100


Yeah boy do I love filling the diesels...


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1867204 said:


> Yeah boy do I love filling the diesels...


I think I saw $4.16 a gallon today. Ouch


----------



## skorum03

Ranger620;1867211 said:


> I think I saw $4.16 a gallon today. Ouch


Still 3.89 in Hudson as of this morning....


----------



## skorum03

skorum03;1867215 said:


> Still 3.89 in Hudson as of this morning....


And Glad I still have a gas truck too


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1867211 said:


> I think I saw $4.16 a gallon today. Ouch


Paid $4.19 in Lindstrom the other day filling the little tractor.


----------



## unit28

albhb3;1867185 said:


> still putting the screws to diesel its a joy filling a 38gal tank
> 
> filled from a 1/4 just at 100


3.60 cambridge


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Had some dinner, got a 30 minute nap in, time to head back out and finish this "tidy up" list.


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1867093 said:


> Oh I remember. We don't actually do fondue, more of a traditional swedish menu but the fondue you spoke of last year sounded good. I hate people that change traditions and your relatives still tick me off. I vote for bringing it back this year.


I'm not Swedish at all so I wouldn't know but I'm mad about it still too! My dad has to "be the nice guy" & never goes against the grain with his family which makes my mom, brothers & I pissed off as cafe about it! :realmad:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1867228 said:


> 3.60 cambridge


Really??????? Haven't seen that even BEFORE the price jump.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1867231 said:


> Had some dinner, got a 30 minute nap in, time to head back out and finish this "tidy up" list.


I've gotta head out tonight and hit up a few drives myself. I'm already pretty much a night owl now after spending a couple nights awake.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1867234 said:


> I've gotta head out tonight and hit up a few drives myself. I'm already pretty much a night owl now after spending a couple nights awake.


Yeah I think I'm screwed on sleeping at night for a while now too


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1867234 said:


> I've gotta head out tonight and hit up a few drives myself. I'm already pretty much a night owl now after spending a couple nights awake.


I've always been a night owl, it's actually harder on me in the summer.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1867233 said:


> Really??????? Haven't seen that even BEFORE the price jump.


To be exact it was 3.67
@ff last time i was there


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Had 3 more calls for salt as well. Gonna haveta get this tailgate spreader wired in tomorrow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1867254 said:


> Had 3 more calls for salt as well. Gonna haveta get this tailgate spreader wired in tomorrow.


This salting business is for the birds. We never did salting until a few years ago and now all of a sudden I'm out everyday. Everytime I get home we get another call. Now tomorrow I have to get up at 4 a.m. to do two little parking lots. I could have slept til at least 6 gosh darn it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We have so much hard pack, unless they're going to scrape, might as well leave it alone.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1867254 said:


> Had 3 more calls for salt as well. Gonna haveta get this tailgate spreader wired in tomorrow.


Hahah mines getting wired tonight. Its maybe even done


----------



## PremierL&L

SSS Inc.;1867256 said:


> This salting business is for the birds. We never did salting until a few years ago and now all of a sudden I'm out everyday. Everytime I get home we get another call. Now tomorrow I have to get up at 4 a.m. to do two little parking lots. I could have slept til at least 6 gosh darn it.


Sounds about right did 2 today now have 6 for tomorrow. Can't figure out how it takes so long to decide you need it the ice didn't appear today people!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1867257 said:


> We have so much hard pack, unless they're going to scrape, might as well leave it alone.


I agree. We've been doing a lot of salt/sand just because there is so much and most of our people aren't going to spend the dough to burn it all off with salt.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

PremierL&L;1867263 said:


> Sounds about right did 2 today now have 6 for tomorrow. Can't figure out how it takes so long to decide you need it the ice didn't appear today people!


Probably hoping the sun will melt it. Then they get complaints and more complains. Then wham. You have to salt


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1867265 said:


> I agree. We've been doing a lot of salt/sand just because there is so much and most of our people aren't going to spend the dough to burn it all off with salt.


No one with sand here. Never got any bulk from Northern to mix it with.

Do have a decent supplier for bagged treated which I'm about $220 / ton on.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1867265 said:


> I agree. We've been doing a lot of salt/sand just because there is so much and most of our people aren't going to spend the dough to burn it all off with salt.


What I don't get with some guys is they spread it, it melts and makes a slush. They don't scrape it off and refreezes at night and repeat the next day. I know it depends what's in the contract, but come on and waste more salt


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1867268 said:


> No one with sand here. Never got any bulk from Northern to mix it with.
> 
> Do have a decent supplier for bagged treated which I'm about $250 / ton on.


We buy it "premixed". We can make more money on the sand/salt mix and for the one timers I think its better.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1867268 said:


> No one with sand here. Never got any bulk from Northern to mix it with.
> 
> Do have a decent supplier for bagged treated which I'm about $220 / ton on.


Mix your own. I used to. Was talking to bano about it. I just realized I have a old block shed I can store a lot in. So that's next seasons plan


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1867269 said:


> What I don't get with some guys is they spread it, it melts and makes a slush. They don't scrape it off and refreezes at night and repeat the next day. I know it depends what's in the contract, but come on and waste more salt


I tell my customers they need to do that. They don't. Then it refreezes overnight, fills in the dips and valleys and is actually smoother the next day.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1867270 said:


> We buy it "premixed". We can make more money on the sand/salt mix and for the one timers I think its better.


Right. No one out here with a sand mix is what I meant.

I know I can mix my own, but with the tailgate spreader, it's a pita.

Most of the apartments I do specifically say no sand.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1867256 said:


> This salting business is for the birds. We never did salting until a few years ago and now all of a sudden I'm out everyday. Everytime I get home we get another call. Now tomorrow I have to get up at 4 a.m. to do two little parking lots. I could have slept til at least 6 gosh darn it.


Loading up now to do some runs tonight.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1867269 said:


> What I don't get with some guys is they spread it, it melts and makes a slush. They don't scrape it off and refreezes at night and repeat the next day. I know it depends what's in the contract, but come on and waste more salt


Its all what you're getting paid for. Salt is an extra for us. If you had salt included in a monthly price then yes you might try to scrape it off. If thats not the set-up then most customers won't be thrilled with you coming to plow the slush even though it would make sense.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I think the goalie and hockey boards need to stay off the NWS Facebook page.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1867273 said:


> Right. No one out here with a sand mix is what I meant.
> 
> I know I can mix my own, but with the tailgate spreader, it's a pita.
> 
> Most of the apartments I do specifically say no sand.


I knew what you meant. Part of the reason we go salt/sand is its easier to get you hands on the material. The end of last year all I could get was the mix. Plus the lots need to be swept in the Spring. Thumbs Up Most of my customers are not really doing much salting period so it works better for us.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1867276 said:


> I think the goalie and hockey boards need to stay off the NWS Facebook page.


What happened now? Did you see how they made a new chart on november temps just for that one guy?


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1867276 said:


> I think the goalie and hockey boards need to stay off the NWS Facebook page.


"Plowable snowfall"

Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1867282 said:


> What happened now? Did you see how they made a new chart on november temps just for that one guy?


I don't go to NWS page for the pictures, I just read it for the comments. 

You can tell I'm not longer 15. Same thing, just different pictures.


----------



## qualitycut

Does everyones significant other just ask you a million questions every night when your just trying to relax


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1867289 said:


> Does everyones significant other just ask you a million questions every night when your just trying to relax


I don't get questions I get a good hour long synopsis of some drama at work. I just throw a few ah ha's and a couple really's?. I also learned to throw in a thoughtful question once in awhile so she "knows" I'm listening.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1867289 said:


> Does everyones significant other just ask you a million questions every night when your just trying to relax


Nope not after plowing she knows not to


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1867292 said:


> I don't get questions I get a good hour long synopsis of some drama at work. I just throw a few ah ha's and a couple really's?. I also learned to throw in a thoughtful question once in awhile so she "knows" I'm listening.


This^i have trouble remembering her coworkers names so just nod my head every so often.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1867297 said:


> This^i have trouble remembering her coworkers names so just nod my head every so often.


Exactly! I have no idea who these people are and I've met them numerous times.

Me- "Is that the new guy"
"No, he's been here for three years"
Me- "Oh yeah thats right, no no no I meant whats his name.........."
"Randy"
Me- "Yeah yeah that's what I meant. I get him confused with (pause to let her fill in the blank)" 
"Bruce?"
Me- "Totally, dont ya think?


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1867289 said:


> Does everyones significant other just ask you a million questions every night when your just trying to relax


Dude, just wait until you get married. It won't get better I can assure you of that.

One of my favorite things to do at night is read online newspapers from around the country. My wife - despite being married for 10 years - thinks I read just to avoid her. Then when I'm like "Hey, what do you think about Ebola?" she's like "What? E-what? What are you talking about?". Seriously, my lovely wife could give a sh!t less about current events. Her only source of news comes from the Real Housewives and the Kardashians.


----------



## 1997chevy

SnowGuy73;1866856 said:


> ..................


That's a bad rigging job. Either their boom failed horribly or they didn't run their tie backs correctly. There should be no way for the deck to fall that far unless they had too much slack in the tie backs or the boom broke. I get to play on those at work but the highest I have been is 25 stories


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1867276 said:


> I think the goalie and hockey boards need to stay off the NWS Facebook page.


He's not a goalie anymore he's the Head coach of the Avs. Can we just call him Coach?


----------



## qualitycut

Those guys are tough over on nws


----------



## PremierL&L

qualitycut;1867289 said:


> Does everyones significant other just ask you a million questions every night when your just trying to relax


Oh yes my favorite what did you do all day? Ummmm work.


----------



## qualitycut

PremierL&L;1867304 said:


> Oh yes my favorite what did you do all day? Ummmm work.


Yea i never say took a nap


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1867275 said:


> Its all what you're getting paid for. Salt is an extra for us. If you had salt included in a monthly price then yes you might try to scrape it off. If thats not the set-up then most customers won't be thrilled with you coming to plow the slush even though it would make sense.


But it would be cheaper to plow vs salt one would think


----------



## PremierL&L

qualitycut;1867306 said:


> Yea i never say took a nap


Hard to justify saying well I sat on the couch watched tv sat on plowsite for a good hour and maybe had a beer or two:laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1867299 said:


> Dude, just wait until you get married. It won't get better I can assure you of that.
> 
> One of my favorite things to do at night is read online newspapers from around the country. My wife - despite being married for 10 years - thinks I read just to avoid her. Then when I'm like "Hey, what do you think about Ebola?" she's like "What? E-what? What are you talking about?". Seriously, my lovely wife could give a sh!t less about current events. Her only source of news comes from the Real Housewives and the Kardashians.


Holy crap. There's another marriage like mine.

Not sure how you can watch 10 hours of "RHoxxxxx" dvr'd each week.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;1867302 said:


> He's not a goalie anymore he's the Head coach of the Avs. Can we just call him Coach?


Okay, coach it is.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1867307 said:


> But it would be cheaper to plow vs salt one would think


I would agree with that for sure but customers don't always get it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1867307 said:


> But it would be cheaper to plow vs salt one would think


You haven't driven north of Bloomington this week.

Good luck plowing what's left behind.


----------



## TKLAWN

PremierL&L;1867310 said:


> Hard to justify saying well I sat on the couch watched tv sat on plowsite for a good hour and maybe had a beer or two:laughing:


Nice run on the posts today!

NORV!!!!


----------



## PremierL&L

Thank you!


----------



## Greenery

Got a complaint call today for this being unplowed. 1.5 inch trigger. 1/4 inch ice and 1/2 inch of snow. Did anyone else plow drives in EP?


----------



## Polarismalibu

I'm officially burnt out for the season already.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1867228 said:


> 3.60 cambridge


Sounds like I need to head to Cambridge!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1867329 said:


> I'm officially burnt out for the season already.


Wow that didn't take long


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1867328 said:


> Got a complaint call today for this being unplowed. 1.5 inch trigger. 1/4 inch ice and 1/2 inch of snow. Did anyone else plow drives in EP?


Those what my complaints looked like minus a little more snow

Edit. Like i said when 1st snow is a small one everyones idea of 2 inches it what fell.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1867317 said:


> You haven't driven north of Bloomington this week.
> 
> Good luck plowing what's left behind.


Roads are still garbage here too.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1867299 said:


> Her only source of news comes from the Real Housewives and the Kardashians.


Sounds about the same as here...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1867317 said:


> You haven't driven north of Bloomington this week.
> 
> Good luck plowing what's left behind.


Yep.......


----------



## Greenery

This is what I got up.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;1867328 said:


> Got a complaint call today for this being unplowed. 1.5 inch trigger. 1/4 inch ice and 1/2 inch of snow. Did anyone else plow drives in EP?


Under my new policy... I'd fire them


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like I'm gonna haveta let one of my maniac shovelers go.

Either that, or just not let him be in charge anymore.

I have a decent sized townhome in WBL. His third year shoveling. He knows the sidewalks have to be full width as it's a senior place with a lot of walkers and wheelchairs. 

About 75% of the corners on the sidewalks are skinny, piles of snow at the ends of walks where they meet the driveways, told him to grab the salt and spreader when they did the final cleanup, didn't happen, so I got the call this afternoon and I'm down here now instead of sleeping.

Even had 2 others with him instead of doing it himself.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1867344 said:


> Under my new policy... I'd fire them


This....although it starts to get too easy.


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;1867344 said:


> Under my new policy... I'd fire them


I learned a long time ago that the customer ISN'T always right.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1867343 said:


> This is what I got up.


Easy, don't work the truck to hard


----------



## Drakeslayer

Camden;1867350 said:


> I learned a long time ago that the customer ISN'T always right.


Thanks Coach!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;1867352 said:


> Thanks Coach!


:laughing:


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;1867352 said:


> Thanks Coach!


LOL!!!

Here we go...


----------



## Doughboy12

Micro flakes gently falling and 21 degrees. Feels like 19.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

#2 of 7 done.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1867358 said:


> #2 of 7 done.


Sounds like fun. I'm going to bed!


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1867259 said:


> Hahah mines getting wired tonight. Its maybe even done


It is done and works great....


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1867271 said:


> Mix your own. I used to. Was talking to bano about it. I just realized I have a old block shed I can store a lot in. So that's next seasons plan


i just mixed 10 ton today, did thw math and it breaks down to $35.00 a ton cost. Premixed in Rochester is about $100.00 to $125.00 a ton. Salt is running $125.00 a ton if you get 4 ton or more, $150.00 a ton if less than 4 ton


----------



## banonea

Camden;1867299 said:


> Dude, just wait until you get married. It won't get better I can assure you of that.
> 
> One of my favorite things to do at night is read online newspapers from around the country. My wife - despite being married for 10 years - thinks I read just to avoid her. Then when I'm like "Hey, what do you think about Ebola?" she's like "What? E-what? What are you talking about?". Seriously, my lovely wife could give a sh!t less about current events. Her only source of news comes from the Real Housewives and the Kardashians.


Mine is soap opera and every wife beater show on lifetime.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I see MnDOT was nice to finally scrape the crap off of highway 61 in Wyoming.

They were also nice enough to leave a 2' berm all the way across the parking lot I now have to add to the list.


----------



## ringahding1

LwnmwrMan22;1867372 said:


> I see MnDOT was nice to finally scrape the crap off of highway 61 in Wyoming.
> 
> They were also nice enough to leave a 2' berm all the way across the parking lot I now have to add to the list.


I swear to goodness this one county plower is off his F***N rocker. Yesterday my wife is coming home and said as she is pulling into our driveway, county plow is attempting to turn around--->>IN MY DRIVEWAY..We live on a dead end street.

She was waving to him (which he acknowledged as a THANK YOU WAVE, far from it) to SEE her as he is backing into our drive so she would not get hit!

Last year I had the same iiiissssh happen as I am trying to back up into my driveway...You all have seen the sign on the trucks, right? "DO NOT PUSH". Maaaaaaaannn. He books down to the end of the street, turns around, and as i attempting to leave blocks me in. And just stares at me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Much better forecast today, all the way through Wednesday.

FINALLY have a break.


----------



## ringahding1

LwnmwrMan22;1867376 said:


> Much better forecast today, all the way through Wednesday.
> 
> FINALLY have a break.


Beautiful day to Winterize all the lawn care equipment..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ringahding1;1867377 said:


> Beautiful day to Winterize all the lawn care equipment..


I'm sure I'll have 10 more calls today for something.

Got 2 more jobs for tonight. Next one pretty sizeable, then a residential that no one cares about.

Getting close enough where I'll just get home in time to take the youngest to school.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ringahding1;1867377 said:


> Beautiful day to Winterize all the lawn care equipment..


Did you ever make adjustments to your door on the leaf box?


----------



## ringahding1

LwnmwrMan22;1867379 said:


> I'm sure I'll have 10 more calls today for something.
> 
> Got 2 more jobs for tonight. Next one pretty sizeable, then a residential that no one cares about.
> 
> Getting close enough where I'll just get home in time to take the youngest to school.


I must be getting old, cuz all my kids are over 18. But I do miss taking them to school. Just found out a couple months ago I am gonna be a grandpa...haha



LwnmwrMan22;1867382 said:


> Did you ever make adjustments to your door on the leaf box?


No I did not, but I do know what you were saying. Couple close calls, but the dumping was on perfectly flat ground. So I would just move the truck up a little to go over some leaves that had fallen out. Plus no real time to even paint the box


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1867376 said:


> Much better forecast today, all the way through Wednesday.
> 
> FINALLY have a break.


South bound train, I like it!


----------



## SnowGuy73

21° breezy clouds.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm down to only 40% chance Saturday now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1867395 said:


> I'm down to only 40% chance Saturday now.


Trend or mirage?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1867395 said:


> I'm down to only 40% chance Saturday now.


I'm at 20%.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hey Coach.....is it worth $100 for plowing your pole the other night?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1867396 said:


> Trend or mirage?


Yesterday I was at 1-2" then 1-3" and now around inch and 50% I think


----------



## ryde307

I was hoping for 2-3" on Saturday. It looked to be done by 6PM. I used to hate when it snowed on the weekends because it interfered with my social life. Now it's all I want. No rush for the morning work and half the cars on the road to deal with.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Cody said maybe an inch for the I90 corridor.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1867405 said:


> I was hoping for 12-13" on Saturday.


Fixed it......


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1867409 said:


> Cody said maybe an inch for the I90 corridor.


However, my hourly is showing 0.8".


----------



## ryde307

SnowGuy73;1867410 said:


> Fixed it......


No I don't think we are ready for 12-13". If it was a Saturday and ended by 6PM I could deal with it though.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1867403 said:


> Hey Coach.....is it worth $100 for plowing your pole the other night?


Ummmmm....


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1867412 said:


> No I don't think we are ready for 12-13". If it was a Saturday and ended by 6PM I could deal with it though.


I used to be only one that didn't want snow now it seems I'm the only one that does want it, and lots of it!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Got a light dusting here last night.


----------



## ringahding1

ryde307;1867405 said:


> i was hoping for 2-3" on saturday. It looked to be done by 6pm. I used to hate when it snowed on the weekends because it interfered with my social life. Now it's all i want. No rush for the morning work and half the cars on the road to deal with.


like


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1867403 said:


> Hey Coach.....is it worth $100 for plowing your pole the other night?


Yeah that's fine.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

camden;1867437 said:


> yeah that's fine.


k.....................................


----------



## mnlefty

SnowGuy73;1867426 said:


> I used to be only one that didn't want snow now it seems I'm the only one that does want it, and lots of it!


I'm right with ya, my drives were all seasonals... not plowing last year made snow fun again.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1867426 said:


> I used to be only one that didn't want snow now it seems I'm the only one that does want it, and lots of it!


I thought you mainly wanted the cold for the ice


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1867452 said:


> I thought you mainly wanted the cold for the ice


He wants snow, he IS SNOWguy after all.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1867426 said:


> I used to be only one that didn't want snow now it seems I'm the only one that does want it, and lots of it!


You have finally joined my camp. I'll take as much snow as possible. Whether its measured in inches or feet I love it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1867452 said:


> I thought you mainly wanted the cold for the ice


With a nice snow pack comes cold!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1867456 said:


> You have finally joined my camp. I'll take as much snow as possible. Whether its measured in inches or feet I love it.


Yeah Baby!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1867453 said:


> He wants snow, he IS SNOWguy after all.


Right!....... Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1867466 said:


> Right!....... Thumbs Up


Maybe I should change it to IceGuy73. wesport


----------



## Doughboy12

Soooo... Glow plug light won't go off and it caused the Check Engine light to come on...?
Anyone?


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnlefty;1867444 said:


> I'm right with ya, my drives were all seasonals... not plowing last year made snow fun again.


I don't think I could go back. Even though I have already done three weeks worth of work around the house in three days, I don't think I could do it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1867469 said:


> Soooo... Glow plug light won't go off and it caused the Check Engine light to come on...?
> Anyone?


Either buy a new Dodge gas, or check the spark plugs. All I got.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1867470 said:


> I don't think I could go back. Even though I have already done three weeks worth of work around the house in three days, I don't think I could do it.


Picked up 2 socks and a pair of underwear did ya?


----------



## qualitycut

I just do not want snow the 18-24 this month and it can snow whenever after


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1867475 said:


> Either buy a new Dodge gas, or check the spark plugs. All I got.


Spark plugs... I can't find them on my truck.
...And I am told Dodge bumpers just don't hold up...too soon?
xysport:waving:


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1867475 said:


> Either buy a new Dodge gas, or check the spark plugs. All I got.


Spark plugs? ??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

One of our main county roads. Still. This morning. Explanation from head of PW??? They are down 6 of 14 drivers.

Someone should lose their job.


----------



## TKLAWN

I'd say one of the glow plugs is stuck on making it not to burn fuel. Hence the check engine light. Guessing it's a LB7??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1867481 said:


> Spark plugs? ??


----------



## qualitycut

Where can a guy get a cheap 8 ft cutting edge for a boss


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1867494 said:


> Where can a guy get a cheap 8 ft cutting edge for a boss


HL Mesabi in Blaine.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1867496 said:


> HL Mesabi in Blaine.


Pre drilled? Come with bolts?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1867494 said:


> Where can a guy get a cheap 8 ft cutting edge for a boss


Cheapness with cutting edges are a bad idea...

You are saving a nickel today only to spend a dollar tomorrow!


----------



## Bill1090

20 degrees no wind


----------



## Bill1090

Smaller lakes are freezing over


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ouch..........


----------



## Doughboy12

TKLAWN;1867484 said:


> I'd say one of the glow plugs is stuck on making it not to burn fuel. Hence the check engine light. Guessing it's a LB7??


Nope... LBZ 2007 Classic
And thanks for the suggestion...It has been blowing more smoke as of late.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1867502 said:


> Smaller lakes are freezing over


Yes they are, sir!

 Thumbs Up  Thumbs Up


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1867503 said:


> Ouch..........


How the??? What the??? Who the??? I'm at a loss of words


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1867499 said:


> Cheapness with cutting edges are a bad idea...
> 
> You are saving a nickel today only to spend a dollar tomorrow!


I didn't mean cheap i meant best price.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1867517 said:


> I didn't mean cheap i meant best price.


Oh, sorry...


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1867512 said:


> How the??? What the??? Who the??? I'm at a loss of words


Not sure, I know MNDOT did that on highway 100 few years back.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Home. List is done. Going to bed.

I suppose I should have dropped the phone off at the parents and had them call someone in if I get any calls.


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;1867456 said:


> You have finally joined my camp. I'll take as much snow as possible. Whether its measured in inches or feet I love it.


I'm still in that camp. I just don't want a foot to start. Alot of new guys need to get used to sites and get in a rythem. Then bring it. Just not at bad times of the day.


LwnmwrMan22;1867496 said:


> HL Mesabi in Blaine.


This.


SnowGuy73;1867520 said:


> Not sure, I know MNDOT did that on highway 100 few years back.


That pic is from Iowa. Saw it on FB earlier. It happened this morning or yesterday. It seems somewhat common actually. Either salt trucks hitting bridges, or I believe on some trucks the PTO can slip on or be left on and going down the road the box will start to come up. If you don't notice you get this. I wonder what it would be like to see this happen, or worse to be in the truck when it does.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1867520 said:


> Not sure, I know MNDOT did that on highway 100 few years back.


Here is another one, I don't know where this is though.


----------



## CityGuy

ringahding1;1867375 said:


> I swear to goodness this one county plower is off his F***N rocker. Yesterday my wife is coming home and said as she is pulling into our driveway, county plow is attempting to turn around--->>IN MY DRIVEWAY..We live on a dead end street.
> 
> She was waving to him (which he acknowledged as a THANK YOU WAVE, far from it) to SEE her as he is backing into our drive so she would not get hit!
> 
> Last year I had the same iiiissssh happen as I am trying to back up into my driveway...You all have seen the sign on the trucks, right? "DO NOT PUSH". Maaaaaaaannn. He books down to the end of the street, turns around, and as i attempting to leave blocks me in. And just stares at me.


Call the county and tell them if they continue to turn around in your drive they will be paying for a new driveway in the spring.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1867426 said:


> I used to be only one that didn't want snow now it seems I'm the only one that does want it, and lots of it!


Bring it on.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1867483 said:


> One of our main county roads. Still. This morning. Explanation from head of PW??? They are down 6 of 14 drivers.
> 
> Someone should lose their job.


Tell him to get in a truck and scrape away. Thumbs Up:laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1867503 said:


> Ouch..........


Doh.

Um boss we have a problem here. You see, well, umm


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1867536 said:


> Here is another one, I don't know where this is though.


looks like 494.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1867426 said:


> I used to be only one that didn't want snow now it seems I'm the only one that does want it, and lots of it!


It's weird you want so much. That will screw with your ice big time if we have that much


----------



## CityGuy

Today is a tough day for me. 3 years ago I lost one of the greatest men in my life, my father. He taught me more about life and always gave me guidence. After a heart transplant 5 years years ago he fought against kidney and liver failure due to all the meds.

Miss you dad and thanks for inspiring me to be the man I am today. 
We will see you on the flip side.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1867542 said:


> looks like 494.


Could be...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1867543 said:


> It's weird you want so much. That will screw with your ice big time if we have that much


Not if its before the ice forms, like now or this past Monday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1867544 said:


> Today is a tough day for me. 3 years ago I lost one of the greatest men in my life, my father. He taught me more about life and always gave me guidence. After a heart transplant 5 years years ago he fought against kidney and liver failure due to all the meds.
> 
> Miss you dad and thanks for inspiring me to be the man I am today.
> We will see you on the flip side.


Sorry to hear man.


----------



## Doughboy12

Hamelfire;1867544 said:


> Today is a tough day for me. 3 years ago I lost one of the greatest men in my life, my father. He taught me more about life and always gave me guidence. After a heart transplant 5 years years ago he fought against kidney and liver failure due to all the meds.
> 
> Miss you dad and thanks for inspiring me to be the man I am today.
> We will see you on the flip side.


Thank you for sharing that...reminds me to be thankful for what I still have.
Condolences and remember all the good times and the things he taught you, honoring his memory.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1867543 said:


> It's weird you want so much. That will screw with your ice big time if we have that much


Yea once we get a inch of ice hopefully we get a foot of snow to get him back lol


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1867555 said:


> Yea once we get a inch of ice hopefully we get a foot of snow to get him back lol


That's fine, a foot will push that inch under and start again!


----------



## andersman02

Green Stuff- you at aspen today?!

Has anyone had any luck wiring a light bar through the cargo light (3rd brake light), using quick disconnects and wiring to upfitter switches? Thats my plan but its a bit confusing


----------



## SnowGuy73

andersman02;1867564 said:


> Green Stuff- you at aspen today?!
> 
> Has anyone had any luck wiring a light bar through the cargo light (3rd brake light), using quick disconnects and wiring to upfitter switches? Thats my plan but its a bit confusing


Exactly what I did but used the switch for the cargo light and pulled the bulbs.


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;1867565 said:


> Exactly what I did but used the switch for the cargo light and pulled the bulbs.


That was my plan too but then I loose the ability to change patterns and there are a few on there I would rather not have...


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;1867535 said:


> I'm still in that camp. I just don't want a foot to start. Alot of new guys need to get used to sites and get in a rythem. Then bring it. Just not at bad times of the day.


I'll put myself in this camp as well...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;1867554 said:


> Thank you for sharing that...reminds me to be thankful for what I still have.
> Condolences and remember all the good times and the things he taught you, honoring his memory.


Well said... tough day Hamel...


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1867574 said:


> That was my plan too but then I loose the ability to change patterns and there are a few on there I would rather not have...


I just put it in cig lighter in the back so i cab take it off in the summerif needed


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Popping Gummy Bears, drinking RockStars, furnace is on 77 and I'm in my underwear playing the new COD on PS4.

Ain't no one going to bed yet.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1867584 said:


> I just put it in cig lighter in the back so i cab take it off in the summerif needed


That's what I do too


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1867586 said:


> Popping Gummy Bears, drinking RockStars, furnace is on 77 and I'm in my underwear playing the new COD on PS4.
> 
> Ain't no one going to bed yet.


Ewwwww....:whistling:


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1867587 said:


> That's what I do too


Where do you route the cord? I was thinking through the vent like I did with the CB coax... Yes, I did double short whips mounted in the stake pockets.


----------



## banonea

love my new skid loader but son of a ***** does the heater work really good in it. I could damn near being here in a speedo and be comfortable... Lol


----------



## MNPLOWCO

banonea;1867593 said:


> love my new skid loader but son of a ***** does the heater work really good in it. I could damn near being here in a speedo and be comfortable... Lol


You put that picture in my head. That's all I will see anytime your name pops up here :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## banonea

MNPLOWCO;1867597 said:


> You put that picture in my head. That's all I will see anytime your name pops up here :laughing::laughing::laughing:


glad I could make your day just a little bit better


----------



## MNPLOWCO

The "Speedo Bandito"...Still crying...:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## MNPLOWCO

"Bano banana briefs".....hahaha..stop....stop ahhhh:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## MNPLOWCO

God love you man... you did make my day...haha, sniff, sniff


----------



## banonea

that's why the good Lord put me on this planet so that I can make people's day


----------



## MNPLOWCO

You know that's true ! Thumbs Up


----------



## OC&D

Hamelfire;1867544 said:


> Today is a tough day for me. 3 years ago I lost one of the greatest men in my life, my father. He taught me more about life and always gave me guidence. After a heart transplant 5 years years ago he fought against kidney and liver failure due to all the meds.
> 
> Miss you dad and thanks for inspiring me to be the man I am today.
> We will see you on the flip side.


I'm sorry to hear that. I dread the day when I'm in the same boat.


----------



## OC&D

andersman02;1867564 said:


> Green Stuff- you at aspen today?!
> 
> Has anyone had any luck wiring a light bar through the cargo light (3rd brake light), using quick disconnects and wiring to upfitter switches? Thats my plan but its a bit confusing


Why not ditch the bar and install hide-a-way strobes or LEDs?


----------



## Doughboy12

OC&D;1867612 said:


> Why not ditch the bar and install hide-a-way strobes or LEDs?


Because I need more side warning lighting than the normal guy... I'm only warning on coming traffic that I am at the end drive perpendicular to the road. High and bright is my friend.


----------



## Doughboy12

I am putting my "short" bar on sideways at that.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1867593 said:


> love my new skid loader but son of a ***** does the heater work really good in it. I could damn near being here in a speedo and be comfortable... Lol


Thanks for the visual. Thumbs Up

I will tell mom not to watch if you have to stack. :laughing:


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1867591 said:


> Where do you route the cord? I was thinking through the vent like I did with the CB coax... Yes, I did double short whips mounted in the stake pockets.


I Shut it right in the door. I'm going to be putting hideaways in it anyway the light bar is in the way to pull in the garage and I'm usually to lazy to take it off after plowing


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1867625 said:


> I Shut it right in the door. I'm going to be putting hideaways in it anyway the light bar is in the way to pull in the garage and I'm usually to lazy to take it off after plowing


What kind?

I strongly recommend Feniex cannons!


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1867625 said:


> I Shut it right in the door. I'm going to be putting hideaways in it anyway the light bar is in the way to pull in the garage and I'm usually to lazy to take it off after plowing


Thats what i do to. Had hideaways but was a waste of money when i only keep the truck for a year.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1867627 said:


> What kind?
> 
> I strongly recommend Feniex cannons!


I haven't looked into it yet.


----------



## cbservicesllc

OC&D;1867612 said:


> Why not ditch the bar and install hide-a-way strobes or LEDs?


Thats what I have... LEDs on the corners connected to the upfitters


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1867633 said:


> Thats what i do to. Had hideaways but was a waste of money when i only keep the truck for a year.


This..........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I feel like such a slacker not doing anything.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1867652 said:


> I feel like such a slacker not doing anything.


U can come fix my plow. Broke the head of one of the bolts that holds the hydro tank on.


----------



## Greenery

I'm liking the way this looks. We need this here.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1867658 said:


> I'm liking the way this looks. We need this here.


I would just quit plowing and ride my sled!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1867658 said:


> I'm liking the way this looks. We need this here.


I would have to ***** out my shovelers more. Not full width of the sidewalk.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1867658 said:


> I'm liking the way this looks. We need this here.


Nice........


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1867661 said:


> I would have to ***** out my shovelers more. Not full width of the sidewalk.


Right... ...


----------



## mnlefty

When I did my own last winter I swore I'd never do this again...


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnlefty;1867668 said:


> When I did my own last winter I swore I'd never do this again...


That looks like a barrel of fun!


----------



## mnlefty

SnowGuy73;1867670 said:


> That looks like a barrel of fun!


Not so much but it does look like a small barrel of cash... $$$


----------



## SSS Inc.

mnlefty;1867672 said:


> Not so much but it does look like a small barrel of cash... $$$


The worst part is hauling the broken chunks up the stairs. Besides that I like adding bathrooms(assuming thats what you're doing), done 5 so far for me and family members. One of them I missed the drain pipe by a good ten feet thanks to some creative 1929 vintage plumbers that used every possible fitting they could. Instead of a straight line the darn thing took about a dozen turns for no reason.


----------



## OC&D

Greenery;1867658 said:


> I'm liking the way this looks. We need this here.


Cafe that! I don't think my single stage could keep up.


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnlefty;1867672 said:


> Not so much but it does look like a small barrel of cash... $$$


There you go!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1867677 said:


> The worst part is hauling the broken chunks up the stairs..


This..........


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1867654 said:



> U can come fix my plow. Broke the head of one of the bolts that holds the hydro tank on.


How'd you manage that? I thought that was a brandy new plow on a brandy new truck?!?


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1867681 said:


> Cafe that! I don't think my single stage could keep up.


Ah, my Toro 3650 will plow right through that!


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1867687 said:


> How'd you manage that? I thought that was a brandy new plow on a brandy new truck?!?


I think its the boss plow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Couldy now....


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1867689 said:


> I think its the boss plow.


This........


----------



## mnlefty

SnowGuy73;1867686 said:


> This..........


This... mostly done with that. Main is exposed, we're on target.


----------



## cbservicesllc

OC&D;1867681 said:


> Cafe that! I don't think my single stage could keep up.


I don't think most 2 stages could keep up!!!


----------



## OC&D

cbservicesllc;1867710 said:


> I don't think most 2 stages could keep up!!!


That's when you just pour yourself a drink, get on Expedia, and book a one way flight to Mexico.


----------



## cbservicesllc

OC&D;1867717 said:


> That's when you just pour yourself a drink, get on Expedia, and book a one way flight to Mexico.


:laughing: Absolutely! Thumbs Up


----------



## Ranger620

Hamelfire;1867544 said:


> Today is a tough day for me. 3 years ago I lost one of the greatest men in my life, my father. He taught me more about life and always gave me guidence. After a heart transplant 5 years years ago he fought against kidney and liver failure due to all the meds.
> 
> Miss you dad and thanks for inspiring me to be the man I am today.
> We will see you on the flip side.


My mom was 3 years ago on the 12th (yesterday) Always a tough day


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ahhh watching the movie men at with Emilio estevez and charlie sheen. I don't think I've ever seen it.


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;1867724 said:


> My mom was 3 years ago on the 12th (yesterday) Always a tough day


Mine was 3 years ago on the 7 of November

They are all upstairs watching us play with the snow like when we were kids....


----------



## skorum03

No plowing and no fall clean up to do today. Feels kinda weird not having much going on


----------



## skorum03

banonea;1867738 said:


> Mine was 3 years ago on the 7 of November
> 
> They are all upstairs watching us play with the snow like when we were kids....


Except now we get paid to do it


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1867750 said:


> No plowing and no fall clean up to do today. Feels kinda weird not having much going on


I'm almost out of household projects and bored.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1867760 said:


> I'm almost out of household projects and bored.


Might, say again might be a long winter!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1867760 said:


> I'm almost out of household projects and bored.


Come on over. I have a long list and Greem well, pack a sleeping bag.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1867769 said:


> Come on over. I have a long list and Greem well, pack a sleeping bag.


Hahahahah.

Maybe...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Didn't take long for the thin ice warnings


----------



## jimslawnsnow

In don't really many problems with residential snow removal, but the tight azzes make me laugh. From old women wondering if its a free charge to others complaining about me being $2 higher than someone else. My schedule is so full I really don't care if I get any more.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1867786 said:


> Didn't take long for the thin ice warnings


Aleady.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yuhas says 2" of fluff for Saturday for the cities.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Were screwed!


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1867822 said:


> Yuhas says 2" of fluff for Saturday for the cities.


I wouldn't mind being able to bill out for another snowfall in november


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bring it.......


----------



## qualitycut

Nws now says less then half inch


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1867829 said:


> Nws now says less then half inch


That will change.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm at about one inch.


----------



## SnowGuy73

And up to 50% now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1867834 said:


> And up to 50% now.


Were coming, were coming.


----------



## BossPlow614

skorum03;1867750 said:


> No plowing and no fall clean up to do today. Feels kinda weird not having much going on


You can come join us with this retaining wall and the client's b!tch wife as she changes how it should be done every half hour. Cafe this & cafe her! She needs to get out of the house & go do something besides try to tell the professionals how to do our job! :realmad:


----------



## skorum03

40% with 0.5" on the hourly


----------



## skorum03

BossPlow614;1867836 said:


> You can come join us with this retaining wall and the client's b!tch wife as she changes how it should be done every half hour. Cafe this & cafe her! She needs to get out of the house & go do something besides try to tell the professionals how to do our job! :realmad:


Where is it?


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1867836 said:


> You can come join us with this retaining wall and the client's b!tch wife as she changes how it should be done every half hour. Cafe this & cafe her! She needs to get out of the house & go do something besides try to tell the professionals how to do our job! :realmad:


How much you pay an hour?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

But remember with the NWS totals are always higher after 4pm. Then down after 4am


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1867844 said:


> But remember with the NWS totals are always higher after 4pm. Then down after 4am


Oh no!........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hopefully of it snows on Saturday it snows all day and into the night or at least until this time.


----------



## PremierL&L

Hopefully it just doesn't snow I want to ice fish! Why does everyone want to plow my contracts are signed let the drought begin!


----------



## SnowGuy73

PremierL&L;1867850 said:


> Hopefully it just doesn't snow I want to ice fish! Why does everyone want to plow my contracts are signed let the drought begin!


We are looking good for fishing here, coming along nice up north, they are out fishing already.


----------



## SnowGuy73

PremierL&L;1867850 said:


> Hopefully it just doesn't snow I want to ice fish! Why does everyone want to plow my contracts are signed let the drought begin!


You going to the hard ice show this weekend?


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1867796 said:


> In don't really many problems with residential snow removal, but the tight azzes make me laugh. From old women wondering if its a free charge to others complaining about me being $2 higher than someone else. My schedule is so full I really don't care if I get any more.


Couldn't agree more...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Flurries.........


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hockey boards are up! I'll start flooding in a bit. In about a week I will get a letter from the city asking why I'm using so much water. Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

Any of you guys out in the sticks have trouble with the rocks on country roads nicking the paint in the wheel wells? The reason I ask is I'm looking at a used truck that has little dots of rust in the wheel wells and I'm thinking its from all the rocks flying up. It looks like I could repaint those areas very easilly but I don't want to buy a problem. The rest of the truck is really clean.


----------



## Deershack

Upper Red is iced over a far out as you can see. Got about an inch of snow on the ground. Ran out of propane last night and had to go fill the tank this morning so by the time I got to my shack, the ground in front of it was full of deer and wolve tracks. Where in the past days I have seen a lot of does, today there was nothing. Hope the wolves were just passing through.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1867865 said:


> Any of you guys out in the sticks have trouble with the rocks on country roads nicking the paint in the wheel wells? The reason I ask is I'm looking at a used truck that has little dots of rust in the wheel wells and I'm thinking its from all the rocks flying up. It looks like I could repaint those areas very easilly but I don't want to buy a problem. The rest of the truck is really clean.


Yeah, rocker panels too.

BTW, got my full check from the account that fired me the other day for not doing the walks.


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1867841 said:


> How much you pay an hour?


Not as much as you would probably want!

Located in Maple Grove.


----------



## PremierL&L

SnowGuy73;1867854 said:


> You going to the hard ice show this weekend?


Going tomorrow at 2!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1867869 said:


> Yeah, rocker panels too.
> 
> BTW, got my full check from the account that fired me the other day for not doing the walks.


Nice on the check.

So you have had this problem so its fairly typical out in the boonies?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1867865 said:


> Any of you guys out in the sticks have trouble with the rocks on country roads nicking the paint in the wheel wells? The reason I ask is I'm looking at a used truck that has little dots of rust in the wheel wells and I'm thinking its from all the rocks flying up. It looks like I could repaint those areas very easilly but I don't want to buy a problem. The rest of the truck is really clean.


When I lived on the gravel and had a 1/2 mile gravel drive had the same problem, especially when I got new tires. When we bought the wife's mini van I clean 15 pounds of muddy gravel out of the rear bumper. With gravel you need to drive 10mph or have dirt and dings in everything


----------



## jimslawnsnow

BossPlow614;1867871 said:


> Not as much as you would probably want!
> 
> Located in Maple Grove.


Too damn cold for me


----------



## PremierL&L

SSS Inc.;1867874 said:


> Nice on the check.
> 
> So you have had this problem so its fairly typical out in the boonies?


Only if you fly down the gravel our shop is down about a 1/4 mile of gravel 10mph max no problems.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1867875 said:


> When I lived on the gravel and had a 1/2 mile gravel drive had the same problem, especially when I got new tires. When we bought the wife's mini van I clean 15 pounds of muddy gravel out of the rear bumper. With gravel you need to drive 10mph or have dirt and dings in everything


I figured that was it. I just wanted to make sure nothing else would cause this. I think I can stop it before its a problem, they are just a bunch of tiny dots right now. We'll see if I make the guy an offer, still on the fence.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1867865 said:


> Any of you guys out in the sticks have trouble with the rocks on country roads nicking the paint in the wheel wells? The reason I ask is I'm looking at a used truck that has little dots of rust in the wheel wells and I'm thinking its from all the rocks flying up. It looks like I could repaint those areas very easilly but I don't want to buy a problem. The rest of the truck is really clean.


Its not rail dust is it?


----------



## SSS Inc.

PremierL&L;1867878 said:


> Only if you fly down the gravel our shop is down about a 1/4 mile of gravel 10mph max no problems.


I can see where coming off gravel onto a highway might be an issue.


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1867871 said:


> Not as much as you would probably want!
> 
> Located in Maple Grove.


Copy that.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1867865 said:


> Any of you guys out in the sticks have trouble with the rocks on country roads nicking the paint in the wheel wells? The reason I ask is I'm looking at a used truck that has little dots of rust in the wheel wells and I'm thinking its from all the rocks flying up. It looks like I could repaint those areas very easilly but I don't want to buy a problem. The rest of the truck is really clean.


Is the truck white?

Break dust


----------



## SnowGuy73

PremierL&L;1867872 said:


> Going tomorrow at 2!!!


I'm going Saturday afternoon.

Taking the family.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1867883 said:


> Its not rail dust is it?


As in a railroad truck? No, its a lawnguy.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1867886 said:


> Is the truck white?


No, silver. Its dots of rust. I looked at it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1867888 said:


> As in a railroad truck? No, its a lawnguy.


No, no ...........


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1867889 said:


> No, silver. Its not that one you were messing with.


I just ask cause usually those are the ones you really notice it.


----------



## OC&D

I wonder if the Wild can actually win a game tonight. I think the Sabres are one of the worst teams in the league this year.


----------



## unit28

http://www.mmm.ucar.edu/prod/rt/wrf/wrf20/2014111312/tarn.hr18.png

I'm calling it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1867874 said:


> Nice on the check.
> 
> So you have had this problem so its fairly typical out in the boonies?


Yeah, if it's an older truck (pre-08,09) you would see it quite a bit. Rails under the front door from the rocks coming off the front tires.

Especially if they live somewhere where they use a coarser gravel for their roads.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1867895 said:


> http://www.mmm.ucar.edu/prod/rt/wrf/wrf20/2014111312/tarn.hr18.png
> 
> I'm calling it


Ummm. Calling what?


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;1867877 said:


> Too damn cold for me


A litte far. And way too cold



jimslawnsnow;1867898 said:


> Ummm. Calling what?


Yes what? I'm wondering if I am safe to leave town for the weekend.

Maybe I'll ask novak if it is safe to travel


----------



## ryde307

Hamelfire;1867544 said:


> Today is a tough day for me. 3 years ago I lost one of the greatest men in my life, my father. He taught me more about life and always gave me guidence. After a heart transplant 5 years years ago he fought against kidney and liver failure due to all the meds.
> 
> Miss you dad and thanks for inspiring me to be the man I am today.
> We will see you on the flip side.


Tough Day. My dad was killed in a work accident when we were working. I was 19. That was almost 11 years ago. Crazy how time flys. I remember thinking how will I ever get past this? Now it is still hard but I enjoy telling stories and memories. I still talk with alot of his friends. I choose to focus on the positives and remember I would still take 19 good years over a lifetime of cafeing fathers like some friends have. Keep your head up and share you stories and memories with those around you.



SnowGuy73;1867853 said:


> We are looking good for fishing here, coming along nice up north, they are out fishing already.


I was in Shakopee earlier. Ate at Mr Pigstuff. Decent place. The river under 101 was frozen. Looked like you could walk on it.



SSS Inc.;1867863 said:


> Hockey boards are up! I'll start flooding in a bit. In about a week I will get a letter from the city asking why I'm using so much water. Thumbs Up


Tell them you started a garden in your basement. See if they come knocking.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1867896 said:


> Yeah, if it's an older truck (pre-08,09) you would see it quite a bit. Rails under the front door from the rocks coming off the front tires.
> 
> Especially if they live somewhere where they use a coarser gravel for their roads.


Its in that vintage. I just don't have it on our trucks but they never see gravel. So I should be able to fix it before its a problem I'm guessing. I'm trying to convince myself there isn't something else more major going on.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1867865 said:


> Any of you guys out in the sticks have trouble with the rocks on country roads nicking the paint in the wheel wells? The reason I ask is I'm looking at a used truck that has little dots of rust in the wheel wells and I'm thinking its from all the rocks flying up. It looks like I could repaint those areas very easilly but I don't want to buy a problem. The rest of the truck is really clean.


Not sure I have plastic liners in mine. But that would male sence


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1867909 said:


> Its in that vintage. I just don't have it on our trucks but they never see gravel. So I should be able to fix it before its a problem I'm guessing. I'm trying to convince myself there isn't something else more major going on.


Was 08-09 the year that they had issues with the paint or primer or something? I seem to remember reading or hearing something about it.


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1867889 said:


> No, silver. Its dots of rust. I looked at it.


Is it one of LMN's trucks??


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1867869 said:


> Yeah, rocker panels too.
> 
> BTW, got my full check from the account that fired me the other day for not doing the walks.


Bonus!!!!!


----------



## gmcdan

get a sump pump and get water from the river to flood rink .

when I used to live on Tonka i would dril a hole through ice and flood the top to make ice smoother for skating .


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;1867901 said:


> Tough Day. My dad was killed in a work accident when we were working. I was 19. That was almost 11 years ago. Crazy how time flys. I remember thinking how will I ever get past this? Now it is still hard but I enjoy telling stories and memories. I still talk with alot of his friends. I choose to focus on the positives and remember I would still take 19 good years over a lifetime of cafeing fathers like some friends have. Keep your head up and share you stories and memories with those around you.


Geez... that's rough too...


----------



## Doughboy12

I would like to do a ride along on a medium size weekend storm...anyone?
Prefer south metro....


----------



## cbservicesllc

Meteogram has come up a bit for Saturday... Let's go!


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1867945 said:


> Meteogram has come up a bit for Saturday... Let's go!


As long as our walls are finished, let it snow! 150" of snow between now & March 15th!  payup


----------



## CityGuy

All Gopher front line for the wild. This could be interesting


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1867942 said:


> I would like to do a ride along on a medium size weekend storm...anyone?
> Prefer south metro....


Bring that Shiny new mvp3 up here and I'll put it to work


----------



## SSS Inc.

gmcdan;1867938 said:


> get a sump pump and get water from the river to flood rink .
> 
> when I used to live on Tonka i would dril a hole through ice and flood the top to make ice smoother for skating .


I'd need about a 300' hose to suck out of Minnehaha Creek. Pretty sure that wouldn't end well.



cbservicesllc;1867945 said:


> Meteogram has come up a bit for Saturday... Let's go!


NORV!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

interesting read on chipoltle

http://www.msn.com/en-us/money/savi...hipotle-wont-tell-you/ss-AA7CY5G?ocid=DELLDHP


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1867957 said:


> interesting read on chipoltle
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/money/savi...hipotle-wont-tell-you/ss-AA7CY5G?ocid=DELLDHP


Hope one of those news stores is in Rogers. That's really the only major fast food place not in Rogers


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1867822 said:


> Yuhas says 2" of fluff for Saturday for the cities.


Liar!


qualitycut;1867829 said:


> Nws now says less then half inch


I like it a lot. 


jimslawnsnow;1867844 said:


> But remember with the NWS totals are always higher after 4pm. Then down after 4am


This....



PremierL&L;1867850 said:


> Hopefully it just doesn't snow I want to ice fish! Why does everyone want to plow my contracts are signed let the drought begin!


big 10-4



SnowGuy73;1867854 said:


> You going to the hard ice show this weekend?


all he catches are paper lips anyways.



PremierL&L;1867872 said:


> Going tomorrow at 2!!!


nuts
oh yeah; NORV!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

NOOOOOOOOOO!! Buffalo Scores!!!!! NOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Wow the wild are down quick


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1867898 said:


> Ummm. Calling what?


He probably won't answer that.


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1867865 said:


> Any of you guys out in the sticks have trouble with the rocks on country roads nicking the paint in the wheel wells? The reason I ask is I'm looking at a used truck that has little dots of rust in the wheel wells and I'm thinking its from all the rocks flying up. It looks like I could repaint those areas very easilly but I don't want to buy a problem. The rest of the truck is really clean.


Sandblast them then rinoline them.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1867965 said:


> Liar!
> 
> I like it a lot.
> 
> This....
> 
> big 10-4
> 
> all he catches are paper lips anyways.
> 
> nuts
> oh yeah; NORV!!!!!


I don't get it....


----------



## CityGuy

Kemper is begining to suck. Why did we sign him for a boat load of money?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1867971 said:


> Kemper is begining to suck. Why did we sign him for a boat load of money?


It's not just him


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1867968 said:


> He probably won't answer that.


oh I am sure. he's always so vague. maybe he's calling for no snow this weekend? maybe none the rest of this month? or maybe no more for the season?


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1867969 said:


> Sandblast them then rinoline them.


This...........


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1867974 said:


> oh I am sure. he's always so vague. maybe he's calling for no snow this weekend? maybe none the rest of this month? or maybe no more for the season?


I vote no more down here for the season. North and south would be okay by me


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1867869 said:


> Yeah, rocker panels too.
> 
> BTW, got my full check from the account that fired me the other day for not doing the walks.


Good for you sir.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1867974 said:


> oh I am sure. he's always so vague. maybe he's calling for no snow this weekend? maybe none the rest of this month? or maybe no more for the season?


Maybe he's calling it winter.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1867877 said:


> Too damn cold for me


Have we tried out the sander......just for the hell of it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

This looks good.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1867953 said:


> Bring that Shiny new mvp3 up here and I'll put it to work


I go through there from time to time...I will look you up if it works out.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Goal!!!!!!!!


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1867970 said:


> I don't get it....


get what??


----------



## ryde307

Doughboy12;1867942 said:


> I would like to do a ride along on a medium size weekend storm...anyone?
> Prefer south metro....


Your welcome to come anytime.



jimslawnsnow;1867957 said:


> interesting read on chipoltle
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/money/savi...hipotle-wont-tell-you/ss-AA7CY5G?ocid=DELLDHP


And now I'm going to Chipotle for dinner.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1867988 said:


> get what??


That one..


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1867982 said:


> Have we tried out the sander......just for the hell of it.


not with materiel. but I did notice the side light doesn't work. did it work last night when done?


----------



## CityGuy

Ha found this online. at 110 you can see my feet.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Goal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Goal again...


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1867988 said:


> get what??


Statement 5.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

ryde307;1867990 said:


> Your welcome to come anytime.
> 
> And now I'm going to Chipotle for dinner.


I ate at one, and will not eat at another one ever


----------



## CityGuy

What the...................


----------



## SSS Inc.

What the hell is going on in this game! 2-2


----------



## Polarismalibu

Cafe!!!! What the heck is going on in this game


----------



## ryde307

How do you guys track your work? We will talk winter since this is a winter forum, but how do you track routes, what is being done, when, by who, day after work, call backs, Ect? 
We use paper now. I am not a tech. person. I figure that's how I got into this business anyways. 
Problem is sheets are not filled out correct, missed, forgotten, and it takes hours to get it all billed. I have looked at numerous programs but again I'm not a tech person so alot of it would be a learning curve.
Just curious how others keep track of everything.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SSS Inc.;1868002 said:


> What the hell is going on in this game! 2-2





Polarismalibu;1868003 said:


> Cafe!!!! What the heck is going on in this game


^^Thats a little creepy.


----------



## CityGuy

Backstrom is in.......


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1867942 said:


> I would like to do a ride along on a medium size weekend storm...anyone?
> Prefer south metro....


Bring the beer and we could work out something


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1867995 said:


> Ha found this online. at 110 you can see my feet.


Wow, nice boots...


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1868005 said:


> ^^Thats a little creepy.


I played hockey, you coach hockey. Minds think alike


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1867942 said:


> I would like to do a ride along on a medium size weekend storm...anyone?
> Prefer south metro....


You can ride with me any storm. Only thing is you would need to come to Rochester, and you would probably want to bring a clean pair of underwear. Ask quality and lwrnman,they have seen me in action.....lol


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1868007 said:


> Bring the beer and we could work out something


You drink and he plows??


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1868008 said:


> Wow, nice boots...


They match the mix.


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1868004 said:


> How do you guys track your work? We will talk winter since this is a winter forum, but how do you track routes, what is being done, when, by who, day after work, call backs, Ect?
> We use paper now. I am not a tech. person. I figure that's how I got into this business anyways.
> Problem is sheets are not filled out correct, missed, forgotten, and it takes hours to get it all billed. I have looked at numerous programs but again I'm not a tech person so alot of it would be a learning curve.
> Just curious how others keep track of everything.


We do it on paper still as far as the times on jobs etc. Everyone used to call in to my dad every time they started and finished a job but that got to be too much.


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1868010 said:


> You can ride with me any storm. Only thing is you would need to come to Rochester, and you would probably want to bring a clean pair of underwear. Ask quality and lwrnman,they have seen me in action.....lol


Yea lets just say he must have some upgraded drivetrain parts.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1868011 said:


> You drink and he plows??


What could go wrong....


----------



## Polarismalibu

ryde307;1868004 said:


> How do you guys track your work? We will talk winter since this is a winter forum, but how do you track routes, what is being done, when, by who, day after work, call backs, Ect?
> We use paper now. I am not a tech. person. I figure that's how I got into this business anyways.
> Problem is sheets are not filled out correct, missed, forgotten, and it takes hours to get it all billed. I have looked at numerous programs but again I'm not a tech person so alot of it would be a learning curve.
> Just curious how others keep track of everything.


I use paper as well. I also have the guys text me when they start and finish helps match things up that are missed.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1868011 said:


> You drink and he plows??


Yup or we can just both sit in the lot and drink.


----------



## CityGuy

Goalllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Polarismalibu

Goal!!!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goal!!!.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1868013 said:


> We do it on paper still as far as the times on jobs etc.


I did the same.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1868015 said:


> What could go wrong....


Only thing i can think of is end up at the king.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1868025 said:


> Only thing i can think of is end up at the king.


Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1868025 said:


> Only thing i can think of is end up at the king.


He said what could go wrong not what could go right


----------



## SSS Inc.

I think I'd throw up if I rode with someone. And Banonea, I gather you plow like I do. FAST.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1867993 said:


> not with materiel. but I did notice the side light doesn't work. did it work last night when done?


I think it is burned out, i seen that last night. Follow the wire inside the black plastic cover to the motor. I forgot look at that.


----------



## SSS Inc.

My little guy had one KitKat is running around like an animal. He also is going skins. What the heck is in those things.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1868031 said:


> I think I'd throw up if I rode with someone. And Banonea, I gather you plow like I do. FAST.


I had a friend with once he didn't feel to well after doing a big lot


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1867998 said:


> Statement 5.


paper lips: pan fish that are so small the hook rips through their lip.
and you call yourself a fisherman


----------



## Camden

ryde307;1868004 said:


> How do you guys track your work? We will talk winter since this is a winter forum, but how do you track routes, what is being done, when, by who, day after work, call backs, Ect?
> We use paper now. I am not a tech. person. I figure that's how I got into this business anyways.
> Problem is sheets are not filled out correct, missed, forgotten, and it takes hours to get it all billed. I have looked at numerous programs but again I'm not a tech person so alot of it would be a learning curve.
> Just curious how others keep track of everything.


Route sheets. It's really a bunch of fill-in-the-blank and circle the correct answer type stuff. Time of service, amount of time on site, what type of service was performed, conditions at the time (snow depth, temp, presence of ice). I think that's it.

Snowman55 has a nice system in place to keep track of his guys. I'm still far away from being as advanced as he is.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

And..... Back on the road.




Hey quality.... Ben emailed today, the retaining wall is all busted up at 808 we ran that pipe through. Said we need to fix it immediately.


----------



## TKLAWN

Polarismalibu;1868036 said:


> I had a friend with once he didn't feel to well after doing a big lot


I took my sister with one time, she volunteered to shovel (one time), she practically threw up in the front seat


----------



## banonea

ryde307;1868004 said:


> How do you guys track your work? We will talk winter since this is a winter forum, but how do you track routes, what is being done, when, by who, day after work, call backs, Ect?
> We use paper now. I am not a tech. person. I figure that's how I got into this business anyways.
> Problem is sheets are not filled out correct, missed, forgotten, and it takes hours to get it all billed. I have looked at numerous programs but again I'm not a tech person so alot of it would be a learning curve.
> Just curious how others keep track of everything.


I use a route list and it is turned in after every run with time in and out on each location. If it is not filled out, they stay and fill out. They loose it,no pay for that night.... i have every storm sheet for every crew for the last 5 years.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1868031 said:


> I think I'd throw up if I rode with someone. And Banonea, I gather you plow like I do. FAST.


I think he thinks his truck is a loader lol
lwmr wont need to stack piles any higher


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1868014 said:


> Yea lets just say he must have some upgraded drivetrain parts.


Nope, all stock still. As i burn them out i put in lifetime parts.


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1868037 said:


> paper lips: pan fish that are so small the hook rips through their lip.
> and you call yourself a fisherman


Paper lips are Crappies. I had a fishing show on tv, I should know.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1868040 said:


> And..... Back on the road.
> 
> Hey quality.... Ben emailed today, the retaining wall is all busted up at 808 we ran that pipe through. Said we need to fix it immediately.


When you finish that finish the one across the street too!


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1868044 said:


> I think he thinks his truck is a loader lol
> lwmr wont need to stack piles any higher


I was driving right up the piles in Monday worked out well till I got stuck cuz of my hitch digging into the ground


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1868037 said:


> paper lips: pan fish that are so small the hook rips through their lip.
> and you call yourself a fisherman


Hmmmmm...

Never heard that one.


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;1868004 said:


> How do you guys track your work? We will talk winter since this is a winter forum, but how do you track routes, what is being done, when, by who, day after work, call backs, Ect?
> We use paper now. I am not a tech. person. I figure that's how I got into this business anyways.
> Problem is sheets are not filled out correct, missed, forgotten, and it takes hours to get it all billed. I have looked at numerous programs but again I'm not a tech person so alot of it would be a learning curve.
> Just curious how others keep track of everything.


I use Service Autopilot... you dispatch the work... guys start and stop the job via a mobile app... it tracks everything... you bill it... I can expand a lot more if you want to PM me...


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1868041 said:


> I took my sister with one time, she volunteered to shovel (one time), she practically threw up in the front seat


I used to have people with all the time, that loved it... For some reason.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1868053 said:


> I use Service Autopilot... you dispatch the work... guys start and stop the job via a mobile app... it tracks everything... you bill it... I can expand a lot more if you want to PM me...


How much dose that run ya a month?


----------



## banonea

[QUOT E=SSS Inc.;186803 1]I thin k I'd throw up if I rode with someone. And Banonea, I gather you plow like I do. FAST.[/QUOTE]

Didn't realize that the speedometer in a truck works in reverse till i was plowing one night and happen to look down and i was doing close to 40 mph. My wife cannot ride with me plowed, she gets sick


----------



## Polarismalibu

TKLAWN;1868041 said:


> I took my sister with one time, she volunteered to shovel (one time), she practically threw up in the front seat


Sounds like the gf she came with a few times I don't think she ever will again


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BTW, spent some time the last two days in my little Kubota 3350 I bought this summer.

I put a weight box on the back and put about 400 lbs on the 3 point.

The 6' blade is sent up as a dozer blade instead of letting the edge trip (uses bolts to hold in place).

Thing is an excellent sidewalk machine, even with turf tires as long as then blade is straight.

Angle and the tractor would want to slide out if you started to try to wing a lot (12"+) much like a truck with a 2' berm of wet snow.

Had a couple of piles that needed to be moved, the tractor will just about drive up and over any pile. The weight box would bottom out and stop me.

Over all I'm greatly impressed. Much better than the RTV (should be). Would like to get a blower for the back now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1868047 said:


> Paper lips are Crappies. I had a fishing show on tv, I should know.


Never heard that one either.


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1868057 said:


> [QUOT E=SSS Inc.;186803 1]I thin k I'd throw up if I rode with someone. And Banonea, I gather you plow like I do. FAST.


Didn't realize that the speedometer in a truck works in reverse till i was plowing one night and happen to look down and i was doing close to 40 mph. My wife cannot ride with me plowed, she gets sick[/QUOTE]

Damn, I go fast but just not sure I go 40 in reverse. In the 2010 storm I did manage to put my whole truck on top of a pile in the middle of a big lot that I forgot I put there. Lucky for me it was fluffy except I was very stuck. Couldn't see anything so I should have gone a tick slower.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Goal!!!!!!!!!


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1868044 said:


> I think he thinks his truck is a loader lol
> lwmr wont need to stack piles any higher


trying to think of a way to put a pusher bucket on the front instead of a plow


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1868060 said:


> Never heard that one either.


Well you can imagine why they are called that. Crappies lips rip pretty easy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1868067 said:


> Well you can imagine why they are called that. Crappies lips rip pretty easy.


Depends on the hook, but yes they can.


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1868065 said:


> trying to think of a way to put a pusher bucket on the front instead of a plow


You're handy with the metal, just put some plates on the sides. I've seen it on some dump trucks before.


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1868065 said:


> trying to think of a way to put a pusher bucket on the front instead of a plow


Sounds doable to me


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1868069 said:


> Depends on the hook, but yes they can.


I use rusty 6/0 circle hooks. Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1868075 said:


> I use rusty 6/0 circle hooks. Thumbs Up


Haha. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1868075 said:


> I use rusty 6/0 circle hooks. Thumbs Up


Florescent colors work well for crappies.

Pink was on fire last winter.


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1868065 said:


> trying to think of a way to put a pusher bucket on the front instead of a plow


Hahahahah. I have seen a snowblower on one so im sure you could figure it out lol


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1868059 said:


> BTW, spent some time the last two days in my little Kubota 3350 I bought this summer.
> 
> I put a weight box on the back and put about 400 lbs on the 3 point.
> 
> *The 6' blade is sent up as a dozer blade instead of letting the edge trip (uses bolts to hold in place).*
> 
> Thing is an excellent sidewalk machine, even with turf tires as long as then blade is straight.
> 
> Angle and the tractor would want to slide out if you started to try to wing a lot (12"+) much like a truck with a 2' berm of wet snow.
> 
> Had a couple of piles that needed to be moved, the tractor will just about drive up and over any pile. The weight box would bottom out and stop me.
> 
> Over all I'm greatly impressed. Much better than the RTV (should be). Would like to get a blower for the back now.


I highly highly suggest you don't press your luck with the blade in "dozer mode". Speaking from personal experience, you are putting way more torque on the mount than it was designed for. You may not think you're doing any harm but you are. Add another trip spring if you think the plow trips too easy. They're cheap and it's easy to do.

Trust me, I'm saving you a post that will say "Damnit, my plow on my new Kubota broke this morning".

Just my 2 pieces of copper coated zinc.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1868078 said:


> Florescent colors work well for crappies.
> 
> Pink was on fire last winter.


I always use a jig head and red and yello or pink and white rubber skirt


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The biggest problem with the 3350 is the regen process.

Last night I had it trip to warning level two, which means you have to put the transmission in neutral and set the parking brake. Then you sit for 20 minutes.

Usually you just set the regen to auto, run full throttle for 20 minutes, but you can keep working.

Last night would have been annoying had it been snowing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1868080 said:


> I highly highly suggest you don't press your luck with the blade in "dozer mode". Speaking from personal experience, you are putting way more torque on the mount than it was designed for. You may not think you're doing any harm but you are. Add another trip spring if you think the plow trips too easy. They're cheap and it's easy to do.
> 
> Trust me, I'm saving you a post that will say "Damnit, my plow on my new Kubota broke this morning".
> No
> Just my 2 pieces of copper coated zinc.


Yah, I'll pull the pins the next time we go out.

It was nice moving the piles out of the way, the blade has enough curve you can get a pretty large scoop of snow up and over the pile.


----------



## CityGuy

So my tire monitoring system light has been on for a week or so saying that my left rear needs air (55) should be 70. I put the digital guage on it and it says 70 and then tried the manual guage and it says 70. 
Anyone know why this might be?
I have had them go bad before but the computer tells me when it goes bad. It's like it's stuck.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1868081 said:


> I always use a jig head and red and yello or pink and white rubber skirt


I haven't used skirts in a while just fatheads and florescent hooks and were good.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1868093 said:


> I haven't used skirts in a while just fatheads and florescent hooks and were good.


Although that is on rattle reels, I don't jig much.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1868092 said:


> So my tire monitoring system light has been on for a week or so saying that my left rear needs air (55) should be 70. I put the digital guage on it and it says 70 and then tried the manual guage and it says 70.
> Anyone know why this might be?
> I have had them go bad before but the computer tells me when it goes bad. It's like it's stuck.


Its the cold weather.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1868088 said:


> The biggest problem with the 3350 is the regen process.
> 
> Last night I had it trip to warning level two, which means you have to put the transmission in neutral and set the parking brake. Then you sit for 20 minutes.
> 
> Usually you just set the regen to auto, run full throttle for 20 minutes, but you can keep working.
> 
> Last night would have been annoying had it been snowing.


I've never heard of this. What exactly are you referring to?


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1868065 said:


> trying to think of a way to put a pusher bucket on the front instead of a plow


Guy I use to plow for did that. Bolted sides and a brace from front of side to the blade at an angle. Worked good when the truck worked in tandom with a straight blade due to not being able to push up and over the curb.


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1868098 said:


> I've never heard of this. What exactly are you referring to?


Exhaust has to burn the particulate out of the filter canister by injecting fuel into it. 
Some of our trucks that do not have def fluid have to due this.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1868088 said:


> The biggest problem with the 3350 is the regen process.
> 
> Last night I had it trip to warning level two, which means you have to put the transmission in neutral and set the parking brake. Then you sit for 20 minutes.
> 
> Usually you just set the regen to auto, run full throttle for 20 minutes, but you can keep working.
> 
> Last night would have been annoying had it been snowing.


Yeah that sucks I had that happen when I had it too. Good nap time!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1868098 said:


> I've never heard of this. What exactly are you referring to?


Tier IV, DpF filter, you have to run regen to clean out the particulates.

Had it once in my '11 Ram, solution was to run down the road 45 mph in second gear.

Basically gotta get the engine warm and clean out the emissions filter.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1868096 said:


> Its the cold weather.


I know but why is only one doing it and how do I get it "unstuck"


----------



## PremierL&L

SnowGuy73;1868096 said:


> Its the cold weather.


I will second that my brothers truck has nitrogen and it still doesn't read correct only in winter.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Tonight's list is done, on my way back home. Back into landscaping mode tomorrow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1868056 said:


> How much dose that run ya a month?


I think I'm just under 200 a month... 4 mobile users, 1 office, and 2 subs, plus I have a contact form integration and Quickbooks 2 way sync (both of those are extra) I use the pro version I think they call it which starts at 80 a month...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1868105 said:


> I know but why is only one doing it and how do I get it "unstuck"


Don't know, mine did the same last winter.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1868007 said:


> Bring the beer and we could work out something


Now that is the response that I was looking for
No offense to you other guys....


----------



## SnowGuy73

PremierL&L;1868108 said:


> I will second that my brothers truck has nitrogen and it still doesn't read correct only in winter.


Same here.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1868088 said:


> The biggest problem with the 3350 is the regen process.
> 
> Last night I had it trip to warning level two, which means you have to put the transmission in neutral and set the parking brake. Then you sit for 20 minutes.
> 
> Usually you just set the regen to auto, run full throttle for 20 minutes, but you can keep working.
> 
> Last night would have been annoying had it been snowing.


God bless the EPA


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamel, try lowing and raising the air pressure. Might have some moisture in the sensor in the tire and flex it out, if you follow what I'm saying. Drop the pressure 10 lbs and see if the monitor drops the 10 lbs. If not, your sensor is stuck.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1868019 said:


> Yup or we can just both sit in the lot and drink.


This........


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1868098 said:


> I've never heard of this. What exactly are you referring to?


Could have Tier IV engine? I know they are making their way down... DPF just like trucks...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1868104 said:


> Tier IV, DpF filter, you have to run regen to clean out the particulates.
> 
> Had it once in my '11 Ram, solution was to run down the road 45 mph in second gear.
> 
> Basically gotta get the engine warm and clean out the emissions filter.


Yep... that's what I thought...


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1868121 said:


> Hamel, try lowing and raising the air pressure. Might have some moisture in the sensor in the tire and flex it out, if you follow what I'm saying. Drop the pressure 10 lbs and see if the monitor drops the 10 lbs. If not, your sensor is stuck.


Will give it a try tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1868128 said:


> Could have Tier IV engine? I know they are making their way down... DPF just like trucks...


I just love when the truck goes Into regen when I'm back there hooking up a trailer or chaining the skid down.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1868138 said:


> I just love when the truck goes Into regen when I'm back there hooking up a trailer or chaining the skid down.


Oh yeah... love it when I'm plowing... friggin stinky cafe!


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1868140 said:


> Oh yeah... love it when I'm plowing... friggin stinky cafe!


The def makes it even better!


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1868142 said:


> The def makes it even better!


Ah the joy of a 2007 Classic... No regen no add crap.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hourly showing 0.9".


----------



## Doughboy12

Oh and about that glow plug...its #6. 
I have 4 of them coming. Might just change all 8 but I haven't decided. Let the stealership change the driver's side as that is the ones that are hard to get at.


----------



## SnowGuy73

50% and less than 1" now.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1868115 said:


> Now that is the response that I was looking for
> No offense to you other guys....


What city are you in?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1868142 said:


> The def makes it even better!


Yeah I bet.....


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1868150 said:


> 50% and less than 1" now.


50% and less than half


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1868147 said:


> Hourly showing 0.9".


We're comin, we're comin!


----------



## PremierL&L

Doughboy12;1868144 said:


> Ah the joy of a 2007 Classic... No regen no add crap.


Just delete it and it's the best of both worlds


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1868151 said:


> What city are you in?


Lakeville and work in St Paul on Plato.


----------



## Polarismalibu

PremierL&L;1868156 said:


> Just delete it and it's the best of both worlds


Then the warranty is gone


----------



## CityGuy

Goallllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Polarismalibu

Goal!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

If I am following the goal calls we are up like 10-4...!


----------



## PremierL&L

Polarismalibu;1868158 said:


> Then the warranty is gone


Depends on the year but yes that can be an issue


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1868147 said:


> Hourly showing 0.9".


For Saturday? Mine is a .4". However my percentages are up for Monday morning.


----------



## Polarismalibu

doughboy12;1868166 said:


> if i am following the goal calls we are up like 10-4...!


5-2.......


----------



## banonea

Hamelfire;1868092 said:


> So my tire monitoring system light has been on for a week or so saying that my left rear needs air (55) should be 70. I put the digital guage on it and it says 70 and then tried the manual guage and it says 70.
> Anyone know why this might be?
> I have had them go bad before but the computer tells me when it goes bad. It's like it's stuck.


Having the same issue with mine in my ford


----------



## Polarismalibu

PremierL&L;1868167 said:


> Depends on the year but yes that can be an issue


If I could delete and tune mine I would in a heartbeat but I like my warranty especially after having a 6.0 without one


----------



## Polarismalibu

Dang coyle had a awesome chance there


----------



## PremierL&L

Polarismalibu;1868177 said:


> Dang coyle had a awesome chance there


Nino needs the hat trick!


----------



## Polarismalibu

PremierL&L;1868179 said:


> Nino needs the hat trick!


He's got plenty of time!


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1868171 said:


> Having the same issue with mine in my ford


Sensor could be bad


----------



## qualitycut

I need seasonal snow removal. Do you do contracts? I have a disabled partner (Marine who was injured) and a disabled son, neither can do the shoveling so that leaves me. We have a grant that will help pay for it, so I was wondering how much you charge? It would need to be done everytime it snows more than an inch. There is the front walkway, and the back walkway along with a portion of the deck that is needed to walk on to get to the garage. There is not really a driveway behind the garage, it opens into the ally. Can you give me a quote and let me know if you would be ok with the money being sent from the agency that manages the grant from the federal government?


How much ?


----------



## BossPlow614

ryde307;1868004 said:


> How do you guys track your work? We will talk winter since this is a winter forum, but how do you track routes, what is being done, when, by who, day after work, call backs, Ect?
> We use paper now. I am not a tech. person. I figure that's how I got into this business anyways.
> Problem is sheets are not filled out correct, missed, forgotten, and it takes hours to get it all billed. I have looked at numerous programs but again I'm not a tech person so alot of it would be a learning curve.
> Just curious how others keep track of everything.


I would definitely look into some sort of routing software. That's my next move for next year's lawn/landscape season.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1868192 said:


> i need seasonal snow removal. Do you do contracts? I have a disabled partner (marine who was injured) and a disabled son, neither can do the shoveling so that leaves me. We have a grant that will help pay for it, so i was wondering how much you charge? It would need to be done everytime it snows more than an inch. There is the front walkway, and the back walkway along with a portion of the deck that is needed to walk on to get to the garage. There is not really a driveway behind the garage, it opens into the ally. Can you give me a quote and let me know if you would be ok with the money being sent from the agency that manages the grant from the federal government?
> 
> How much ?


all of it!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1868158 said:


> Then the warranty is gone


Not to mention the fine from the DOT


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1868192 said:


> i need seasonal snow removal. Do you do contracts? I have a disabled partner (marine who was injured) and a disabled son, neither can do the shoveling so that leaves me. We have a grant that will help pay for it, so i was wondering how much you charge? It would need to be done everytime it snows more than an inch. There is the front walkway, and the back walkway along with a portion of the deck that is needed to walk on to get to the garage. There is not really a driveway behind the garage, it opens into the ally. Can you give me a quote and let me know if you would be ok with the money being sent from the agency that manages the grant from the federal government?
> 
> How much ?


pass>>>>>>


----------



## Doughboy12

Did I hear that right?
They have doubled their PP goals in this game?


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1868200 said:


> pass>>>>>>


X2

Seriously.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1868200 said:


> pass>>>>>>


Yea kinda my thought, im sure the grant is about 50 dollars and i wouldn't feel right charging them the going rate yet i appreciate his service.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1868192 said:


> I need seasonal snow removal. Do you do contracts? I have a disabled partner (Marine who was injured) and a disabled son, neither can do the shoveling so that leaves me. We have a grant that will help pay for it, so I was wondering how much you charge? It would need to be done everytime it snows more than an inch. There is the front walkway, and the back walkway along with a portion of the deck that is needed to walk on to get to the garage. There is not really a driveway behind the garage, it opens into the ally. Can you give me a quote and let me know if you would be ok with the money being sent from the agency that manages the grant from the federal government?
> 
> How much ?


Sounds fishy to me


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1868207 said:


> Yea kinda my thought, im sure the grant is about 50 dollars and i wouldn't feel right charging them the going rate yet i appreciate his service.


Not to be cold hearted but I would seriously look elsewhere for any charitable giving you want to do. Hate to say it but I always question when people give out all the details of their life right out of the gate.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1868109 said:


> Tonight's list is done, on my way back home. Back into landscaping mode tomorrow.


So I'm not the only one on this thread still doing landscape stuff??


----------



## TKLAWN

You think Moulson still wishes he played for us.


----------



## TKLAWN

BossPlow614;1868213 said:


> So I'm not the only one on this thread still doing landscape stuff??


I saw guys paving in town until 7 tonight. Pretty cold for that I would think.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Camden;1868080 said:


> I highly highly suggest you don't press your luck with the blade in "dozer mode". Speaking from personal experience, you are putting way more torque on the mount than it was designed for. You may not think you're doing any harm but you are. Add another trip spring if you think the plow trips too easy. They're cheap and it's easy to do.
> 
> Trust me, I'm saving you a post that will say "Damnit, my plow on my new Kubota broke this morning".
> 
> Just my 2 pieces of copper coated zinc.


Listen to the coach Lwrman!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1868212 said:


> Not to be cold hearted but I would seriously look elsewhere for any charitable giving you want to do. Hate to say it but I always question when people give out all the details of their life right out of the gate.


Yea i know what you mean, my buddy lives on that same block and i just confirmed the story with him.


----------



## BossPlow614

Polarismalibu;1868142 said:


> The def makes it even better!


I love the smell of my 6.7's exhaust! Especially after idling for a while whether it regens or not.


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1868216 said:


> I saw guys paving in town until 7 tonight. Pretty cold for that I would think.


There are still a few guys we know that are going. No thanks. I can always pick out the jobs that were done late in the year when Spring rolls around.


----------



## qualitycut

Well, i leave Tuesday at 530 am and get back the following monday around 9pm. Expect snow over that period.


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1868200 said:


> pass>>>>>>


What SSS said after this post also, fishy when they say their whole story.

Triple your normal price.

From all the stuff that'd have to be done sounds like a pita.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hat trick!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hat trick!!!!


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;1868217 said:


> Listen to the coach Lwrman!


I'm sure he won't.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1868213 said:


> So I'm not the only one on this thread still doing landscape stuff??


I wouldn't mind a week in the 40's to tidy up loose ends.

I would need 3-4 weeks in the 50's to go full bore, but yeah, I have some things I could do myself or with one guy and invoice more work.

I felt like a total slacker today not doing anything.


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1868225 said:


> I love the smell of my 6.7's exhaust! Especially after idling for a while whether it regens or not.


I really hope this is sarcasm


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1868213 said:


> So I'm not the only one on this thread still doing landscape stuff??


Hahah we still got 3 weeks left


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1868238 said:


> I'm sure he won't.


Hey, knock it off or you can drive for an hour for 30 minutes of work next time!!


----------



## BossPlow614

Polarismalibu;1868245 said:


> Hahah we still got 3 weeks left


Better break out the snow pants & boots like we did and get after it!

And nope that's not sarcasm. It's an awesome smell. Better than the older diesels, that gives me a headache.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I gotta look. One thing I noticed about the Kubota plow on the little tractor, vs the Boss on the big tractor, it doesn't look like it rotates up and down on the corners like the Boss does, so when you have it angled, you have to work the angle of the loader arms to get it to lay flat, where the boss "floats" on a plate to stay level.


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1868249 said:


> Better break out the snow pants & boots like we did and get after it!
> 
> And nope that's not sarcasm. It's an awesome smell. Better than the older diesels, that gives me a headache.


We wi be back at it next week sadly.

It smells like rotten piss. I hate it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1868249 said:


> Better break out the snow pants & boots like we did and get after it!
> 
> And nope that's not sarcasm. It's an awesome smell. Better than the older diesels, that gives me a headache.


I'm the opposite. Can't stand the new smell. Old smell reminds me of when I was a kid growing up around Semis and going on trips with my dad.


----------



## banonea

TKLAWN;1868216 said:


> I saw guys paving in town until 7 tonight. Pretty cold for that I would think.


They are still doing some intersection paving in Rochester.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1868253 said:


> I'm the opposite. Can't stand the new smell. Old smell reminds me of when I was a kid growing up around Semis and going on trips with my dad.


Same here the old smell just smells like making money to me. Everything I did growing up for work used diesels.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1868242 said:


> I wouldn't mind a week in the 40's to tidy up loose ends.
> 
> I would need 3-4 weeks in the 50's to go full bore, but yeah, I have some things I could do myself or with one guy and invoice more work.
> 
> I felt like a total slacker today not doing anything.


Its funny, my dad and I were talking about this today. First day in 10 months we really had nothing pressing and I didn't really feel like doing anything (although I was up at 4 a.m. salting). We concluded that its ok to not really do anything once in awhile. Need a mental health day(or two) once in a while because before you know it some of us will be back working seven days a week. I do feel guilty all the time if I'm at home doing nothing though.


----------



## Green Grass

BossPlow614;1868228 said:


> What SSS said after this post also, fishy when they say their whole story.
> 
> Triple your normal price.
> 
> From all the stuff that'd have to be done sounds like a pita.


I have done something similar to this. They pay slow and will have a price in mind but for a vet who got injured in war I would do it for free if he had to pay for it.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1868253 said:


> I'm the opposite. Can't stand the new smell. Old smell reminds me of when I was a kid growing up around Semis and going on trips with my dad.


This. .........


----------



## qualitycut

Hmm ch 215 if anyone has it

Edit make sure kids are in bed


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1868277 said:


> Hmm ch 215 if anyone has it
> 
> Edit make sure kids are in bed


Kids gotta learn sometime


----------



## banonea

KTTC is calling for 3" through out the day on sat here....payup


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1868277 said:


> Hmm ch 215 if anyone has it
> 
> Edit make sure kids are in bed


Must not be DirecTV...


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1868292 said:


> Must not be DirecTV...


Comcast. It's HBO


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1868263 said:


> I have done something similar to this. They pay slow and will have a price in mind but for a vet who got injured in war I would do it for free if he had to pay for it.


This... I've done that Snowcare for Troops program before... a lot of them layout the story because there are hoops to jump through with paperwork in order to get paid and a lot of contractors won't "waste" their time... I have a couple customers in this group and they are some of the most understanding people out there...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1868295 said:


> Comcast. It's HBO


Bah... I have kids... No money for such things...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bel says an inch in the metro on Saturday


----------



## Drakeslayer

cbservicesllc;1868299 said:


> Bel says an inch in the metro on Saturday


I saw that on channel 215 Comcast. It Kare11 HD down here.


----------



## qualitycut

What the cafe! My phone screen just cracked


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1868297 said:


> Bah... I have kids... No money for such things...


It's free for me


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1868301 said:


> What the cafe! My phone screen just cracked


You shouldn't be so rough on it!


----------



## qualitycut

It doesn't even extended to the outer edge of the screen


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1868304 said:


> It doesn't even extended to the outer edge of the screen


Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak says 1-3" Saturday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1868307 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen!


I guess it didn't happen....


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1868329 said:


> Novak says 1-3" Saturday.


He also says warm up coming week after next.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1868329 said:


> Novak says 1-3" Saturday.


So nothing or 10"


----------



## unit28

.a winter weather advisory is in effect from 9 am to 9 pm saturday
south of a line from comfrey to owatonna. A weak weather system
will bring widespread snow to southern minnesota and much of the
central plains and mid mississippi valley saturday and saturday
evening. Snow accumulations of 3 to 4 inches are expected.


----------



## unit28

Im still out......


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1868342 said:


> Im still out......


Interesting... Unit's out on this one...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1868338 said:


> So nothing or 10"


Bingo........


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1868341 said:


> .a winter weather advisory is in effect from 9 am to 9 pm saturday
> south of a line from comfrey to owatonna. A weak weather system
> will bring widespread snow to southern minnesota and much of the
> central plains and mid mississippi valley saturday and saturday
> evening. Snow accumulations of 3 to 4 inches are expected.


That will change.


----------



## SnowGuy73

9° calm clouds.


----------



## SnowGuy73

On up to 70% tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1868366 said:


> On up to 70% tomorrow.


1-2" day and around 1" night.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm also up to 30% Monday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bring it!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

You guys here the audio from the comet?

Odd!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Two messages for snow removal yesterday, both commercial properties.


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1868391 said:


> Two messages for snow removal yesterday, both commercial properties.


Wow there a bit late


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1868412 said:


> Wow there a bit late


some people are slow


----------



## BossPlow614

Here we go, day 2 of working in the snow on this project. Brought in another extra guy so we can finish today. If you see something on the news later about a landscape contractor that went crazy because the client could make their mind....it's me.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1868420 said:


> Here we go, day 2 of working in the snow on this project. Brought in another extra guy so we can finish today. If you see something on the news later about a landscape contractor that went crazy because the client could make their mind....it's me.


I can come over and keep the wife busy while you guys finish the wall.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1868412 said:


> Wow there a bit late


My thinking too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1868426 said:


> I can come over and keep the wife busy while you guys finish the wall.


Yeah, you're such a ladies man.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Flurries in Chanhassen.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Have a meeting with a bank at 8:30 about the timeliness of our service.

Trying to decide if I want to show up late or not.

We are working well within the terms of the agreement. Another with unrealistic expectations.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1868436 said:


> Flurries in Chanhassen.


Sun down here


----------



## Camden

SnowGuy73;1868371 said:


> You guys here the audio from the comet?
> 
> Odd!


Got a link for it?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1868438 said:


> Have a meeting with a bank at 8:30 about the timeliness of our service.
> 
> Trying to decide if I want to show up late or not.
> 
> We are working well within the terms of the agreement. Another with unrealistic expectations.


Everyone wants to be done first and don't realize we can't hundreds of thousands invested in equipment, time and employees just to sit on them all winter. I've gotten rid of most of my impatient people. Had one I was gonna drop send a letter they didn't need my service anymore. I was happy. It threw my route off anyway


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1868435 said:


> Yeah, you're such a ladies man.......


I used to be


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1868442 said:


> I used to be


Okay Toby Keith... As good once as you ever was???


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1868438 said:


> Have a meeting with a bank at 8:30 about the timeliness of our service.
> 
> Trying to decide if I want to show up late or not.
> 
> We are working well within the terms of the agreement. Another with unrealistic expectations.


Drop 'um.......


----------



## CityGuy

Road temps are at 36 this morning.


----------



## NorthernProServ

jimslawnsnow;1868441 said:


> Everyone wants to be done first and don't realize we can't hundreds of thousands invested in equipment, time and employees just to sit on them all winter. I've gotten rid of most of my impatient people. Had one I was gonna drop send a letter they didn't need my service anymore. I was happy. It threw my route off anyway


The account we lost this year(had it since our first year)....drove by it and it looks to hand shoveled....probably a kid doing it for 20 bucks a time.....the kind of people you can never please.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1868445 said:


> Drop 'um.......


Not gonna put up much of a fight, that's for sure.


----------



## TKLAWN

So now that I'm at the airport the cafers' say 1-2 inches. We'll see if I have any customers left when I get back. What a bunch of bs!


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1868371 said:


> You guys here the audio from the comet?
> 
> Odd!


Yep. Crazy!!!


----------



## OC&D

TKLAWN;1868461 said:


> So now that I'm at the airport the cafers' say 1-2 inches. We'll see if I have any customers left when I get back. What a bunch of bs!


If not, you can join Snow and I at the bar next blizzard.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1868440 said:


> Got a link for it?


Sure, let me find it again.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1868469 said:


> Sure, let me find it again.


http://controversialtimes.com/weird/that-comet-we-landed-on-we-just-got-back-a-sound-recording-and-its-terrifying/


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1868471 said:


> http://controversialtimes.com/weird/that-comet-we-landed-on-we-just-got-back-a-sound-recording-and-its-terrifying/


Copy and paste I guess....

Cafen site!


----------



## banonea

Stopped and bid a property yesterday, pulled the monthly price out of my ass and i know i am high by about 200.00 a month for snow/lawn work. Got a call from them this morning, the boss was very impressed with the bid and services we offer for the price and wants to sign.......damm


----------



## SnowGuy73

lawn ranger truck. Highway 5 and county road 4 in eden prairie.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1868461 said:


> So now that I'm at the airport the cafers' say 1-2 inches. We'll see if I have any customers left when I get back. What a bunch of bs!


You and I are very close to 2-3".

One of the morning news clowns also said it keeps creeping north too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1868467 said:


> If not, you can join Snow and I at the bar next blizzard.


This.......

Tk is buying, right?


----------



## ryde307

BossPlow614;1868225 said:


> I love the smell of my 6.7's exhaust! Especially after idling for a while whether it regens or not.


Does it smell like dollar bills burning?



SnowGuy73;1868477 said:


> lawn ranger truck. Highway 5 and county road 4 in eden prairie.


I see 5 or so a day. As of a week or so ago they had a skeleton crew still doing some things. They also have guys working at there shop. I'm sure you will see trucks for awhile.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1868482 said:


> Does it smell like dollar bills burning?
> 
> I see 5 or so a day. As of a week or so ago they had a skeleton crew still doing some things. They also have guys working at there shop. I'm sure you will see trucks for awhile.


You interested in a lead on a commercial in Chaska?


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1868426 said:


> I can come over and keep the wife busy while you guys finish the wall.


Please do so.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1868480 said:


> You and I are very close to 2-3".
> 
> One of the morning news clowns also said it keeps creeping north too.


Hahaha like earlier this week


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1868489 said:


> Hahaha like earlier this week


Exactly...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Eden prairie is pre treating.


----------



## BossPlow614

ryde307;1868482 said:


> Does it smell like dollar bills burning?
> 
> I see 5 or so a day. As of a week or so ago they had a skeleton crew still doing some things. They also have guys working at there shop. I'm sure you will see trucks for awhile.


I like getting into a warm truck on these cold mornings.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Lynch says an inch or two metro, more in southern suburbs, 3-4" mankato and south.


----------



## Green Grass

Snow with these temps we are making ice!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1868408 said:


>


Possible trend North.... We're comin, we're comin!


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1868461 said:


> So now that I'm at the airport the cafers' say 1-2 inches. We'll see if I have any customers left when I get back. What a bunch of bs!


Well hopefully ya have it mostly covered, your gone now so enjoy your trip and dont worry about it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;1868482 said:


> Does it smell like dollar bills burning?


:laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

Everything on the meteo is now under 2 inches


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1868508 said:


> Well hopefully ya have it mostly covered, your gone now so enjoy your trip and dont worry about it.


This....... :salute:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1868505 said:


> Snow with these temps we are making ice!


Trying to, that's for sure!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1868506 said:


> Possible trend North.... We're comin, we're comin!


Bring. It. On.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1868512 said:


> Everything on the meteo is now under 2 inches


Were screwed!


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1868506 said:


> Possible trend North.... We're comin, we're comin!


Sense when do you want this crap to happen


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1868512 said:


> Everything on the meteo is now under 2 inches


Time to mess with the ratios on there. It will much cooler than the last storm. The 1/2" I picked up Monday morning was very fluffy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Large mulch job going in on 35E in Maplewood.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1868523 said:


> Sense when do you want this crap to happen


I'm with CB on this one. 2" of fluff on a Saturday afternoon, let's do it.

Shut the rest of the snow lovers up for a day.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1868532 said:


> Large mulch job going in on 35E in Maplewood.


Sounds like a waste


----------



## Doughboy12

it-could-be-worse-minnesota


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Can anyone here haul me 3 yards of 1.5" tan limestone to University / 280 on Tuesday?

My dump is buried for the season.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1868512 said:


> Everything on the meteo is now under 2 inches


Turn your ratios up... I would say around 15:1...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1868544 said:


> Turn your ratios up... I would say around 15:1...


Closer to 20:1.

Last one was about 15:1 for us.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Another commercial property looking for a provider....


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;1868550 said:


> Another commercial property looking for a provider....


Is this a function/condition of the National Providers, well...not providing on that first storm?


----------



## SnowGuy73

BTW.

In my travels this morning around Chanhassen and Eden Prairie I couldn't believe the condition of some of these commercial properties. That much ice and hard pack this early in the season, you are screwed if we don't see a warm up!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Doughboy12;1868553 said:


> Is this a function/condition of the National Providers, well...not providing on that first storm?


I don't know, I don't talk to them, I just get the voicemails and forward them on to guys.


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;1868555 said:


> BTW.
> 
> In my travels this morning around Chanhassen and Eden Prairie I couldn't believe the condition of some of these commercial properties. That much ice and hard pack this early in the season, you are screwed if we don't see a warm up!


Not really... It should "freeze dry" at some point.


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;1868556 said:


> I don't know, I don't talk to them, I just get the voicemails and forward them on to guys.


It was a more of a "what do you guys think" kinda question...but thanks.


----------



## ryde307

SnowGuy73;1868483 said:


> You interested in a lead on a commercial in Chaska?


Yes



BossPlow614;1868501 said:


> I like getting into a warm truck on these cold mornings.


I was meaning because diesel is $4.50 a gallon.



cbservicesllc;1868506 said:


> Possible trend North.... We're comin, we're comin!


I wouldn't mind 3-4"


----------



## Doughboy12

Road closure notice: Highway 100 St Louis Park/Edina ... You have been warned.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1868560 said:


> Yes
> 
> I was meaning because diesel is $4.50 a gallon.
> 
> I wouldn't mind 3-4"


I have two for you now, I will text you with the information.


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1868481 said:


> This.......
> 
> Tk is buying, right?


I'm sure he'd be honored to pick up the tab! Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1868523 said:


> Sense when do you want this crap to happen


Couple of factors... Need to make up 5K in cleanups I missed out on, I have subscribed to the SSS take of trying the best we can, firing customers that can't understand that, and it's potentially a couple inches of fluff on a weekend... Let's go!


----------



## Camden

SnowGuy73;1868471 said:


> http://controversialtimes.com/weird/that-comet-we-landed-on-we-just-got-back-a-sound-recording-and-its-terrifying/


Wow, that's cool. I wonder what causes that noise.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1868559 said:


> It was a more of a "what do you guys think" kinda question...but thanks.


We've picked up some jobs and asked to do some others but they are out if our area. In one case the guy is in the hospital and the other guy hurt his shoulder. These are good sized properties and im surprised one man operations were doing them.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1868549 said:


> Closer to 20:1.
> 
> Last one was about 15:1 for us.


Yeah that's possible... I was definitely closer to 10:1 maybe less on Monday


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;1868566 said:


> Couple of factors... Need to make up 5K in cleanups I missed out on, I have subscribed to the SSS take of trying the best we can, firing customers that can't understand that, and it's potentially a couple inches of fluff on a weekend... Let's go!


I like your attitude young man...:waving: Thumbs Up :salute:


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1868566 said:


> Couple of factors... Need to make up 5K in cleanups I missed out on, I have subscribed to the SSS take of trying the best we can, firing customers that can't understand that, and it's potentially a couple inches of fluff on a weekend... Let's go!


Yeah.. let's do this! Its so much more fun with this attitude.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1868549 said:


> Closer to 20:1.
> 
> Last one was about 15:1 for us.


Either way it's fluffy! Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1868565 said:


> I'm sure he'd be honored to pick up the tab! Thumbs Up


Well then it's settled!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1868567 said:


> Wow, that's cool. I wonder what causes that noise.


Little green men?


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;1868575 said:


> Well then it's settled!


In that case I'm in!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1868566 said:


> Couple of factors... Need to make up 5K in cleanups I missed out on, I have subscribed to the SSS take of trying the best we can, firing customers that can't understand that, and it's potentially a couple inches of fluff on a weekend... Let's go!


(Electrical current noise plays in background)....


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1868578 said:


> (Electrical current noise plays in background)....


When were having fun the rest of the guys on here will have fun!


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1868539 said:


> Can anyone here haul me 3 yards of 1.5" tan limestone to University / 280 on Tuesday?
> 
> My dump is buried for the season.


I should be able to.



SnowGuy73;1868555 said:


> BTW.
> 
> In my travels this morning around Chanhassen and Eden Prairie I couldn't believe the condition of some of these commercial properties. That much ice and hard pack this early in the season, you are screwed if we don't see a warm up!


We have some lots that are in bad shape. We chose to go out late Monday. IN hindsite it was a bad choice. But with snow being forecasted all day and them holding to it we waited. Our daytime on average doesn't call for us to do much until we get 3-4 inches. The guys that plowed in the day have lots in better shape. We should have. Burning through lots of salt now. People are not going to be happy with some of these bills from a small storm.



Doughboy12;1868562 said:


> Road closure notice: Highway 100 St Louis Park/Edina ... You have been warned.


Thanks



cbservicesllc;1868566 said:


> Couple of factors... Need to make up 5K in cleanups I missed out on, I have subscribed to the SSS take of trying the best we can, firing customers that can't understand that, and it's potentially a couple inches of fluff on a weekend... Let's go!


We missed out on around the same amount. However we made it back a few times over with the snow. Most guys are 80% summer 20% winter. We are 40% summer 60% winter. Early snow hurts the seasonals a bit but who knows what the rest of the winter will bring. I will take it while we can get it. Best case is couple small snows in November. Let the lakes freeze solid. Then lots of snow before Christmas. This let's us do alot of hauling. Then heavy January Medium Feb and a decent March. Then early spring in April. 
Call mother nature and put in my order. 77inches. Oh and no overnight snow on weekdays. They all have to be done by midnight at the latest.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SOME melting going on, even @ 13 degrees.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Just putting a feeler out there but any of you guys interested in a couple 72" bucket brooms? We have switched from bobcat to virnig and I might trade them in on another virnig unless they are easy to move.


----------



## ryde307

Camden;1868567 said:


> Wow, that's cool. I wonder what causes that noise.


Air flowing through a rock at tens of thousand of miles per hour? Would air sound different moving in space because the gas make up is so different?

To rant about the alien idea, I believe there is other life forms outside of Earth. I think to believe not would be nieve. Think of how large space is. To believe we are the only living organisms in it just doesn't seem possible. What teh other life forms could be who knows. Maybe there is another Earth like planet somewhere full of beautiful Swedish looking woman. I hope we find it.


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;1868588 said:


> Just putting a feeler out there but any of you guys interested in a couple 72" bucket brooms? We have switched from bobcat to virnig and I might trade them in on another virnig unless they are easy to move.


Do you have brushes for these? Or a cheap place to get them? We have one but it needs a new brush.
Also do you know anyone with a good deal on a smaller sweeper? We ended up sweeping those lots you looked at a few years ago along with 4 or 5 others. I have no interest in getting into sweeping but these ones are easy money when we have slow times.


----------



## OC&D

ryde307;1868590 said:


> Air flowing through a rock at tens of thousand of miles per hour? Would air sound different moving in space because the gas make up is so different?


Sorry to poke holes in your theory, but there isn't any air in outer space.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1868578 said:


> (Electrical current noise plays in background)....


Ahhhhh I mean this is a terrible town, with terrible customers, and terrible employees, and terrible snow...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1868597 said:


> Ahhhhh I mean this is a terrible town, with terrible customers, and terrible employees, and terrible snow...


Bingo......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Joe, text sent your way. :waving:


----------



## cbservicesllc

Found NSI... lot to the west of lejune like I thought... no one around... but they have enough to fill my bagged salt order... hmmm... there is a skid here


----------



## Camden

ryde307;1868590 said:


> Air flowing through a rock at tens of thousand of miles per hour? Would air sound different moving in space because the gas make up is so different?
> 
> To rant about the alien idea, I believe there is other life forms outside of Earth. I think to believe not would be nieve. Think of how large space is. To believe we are the only living organisms in it just doesn't seem possible. What teh other life forms could be who knows. Maybe there is another Earth like planet somewhere full of beautiful Swedish looking woman. I hope we find it.


There's air in space? Obviously I know there isn't oxygen but there is some sort of gas in space? That would be news to me.


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;1868582 said:


> I should be able to.
> 
> We have some lots that are in bad shape. We chose to go out late Monday. IN hindsite it was a bad choice. But with snow being forecasted all day and them holding to it we waited. Our daytime on average doesn't call for us to do much until we get 3-4 inches. The guys that plowed in the day have lots in better shape. We should have. Burning through lots of salt now. People are not going to be happy with some of these bills from a small storm.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> We missed out on around the same amount. However we made it back a few times over with the snow. Most guys are 80% summer 20% winter. We are 40% summer 60% winter. Early snow hurts the seasonals a bit but who knows what the rest of the winter will bring. I will take it while we can get it. Best case is couple small snows in November. Let the lakes freeze solid. Then lots of snow before Christmas. This let's us do alot of hauling. Then heavy January Medium Feb and a decent March. Then early spring in April.
> Call mother nature and put in my order. 77inches. Oh and no overnight snow on weekdays. They all have to be done by midnight at the latest.


We started plowing at 0830 on Monday... I'm glad we did...

The seasonals are hard to get socked on this early when most haven't paid their first bill...


----------



## Camden

Are any of you guys going to the state auction tomorrow? I need you to bid on something for me.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1868605 said:


> Are any of you guys going to the state auction tomorrow? I need you to bid on something for me.


Anything good?


----------



## Camden

I have a contractor bidding on some cell tower plowing that says he plows with a 621 Case loader and a 14' pusher.  Have any of you ever seen someone plow roads with a pusher? That would be a first for me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

................


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;1868606 said:


> Anything good?


There's a dual auger blower that I want. I'm committed to something from 1-3 tomorrow so I don't think I can make it down there.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1868600 said:


> Found NSI... lot to the west of lejune like I thought... no one around... but they have enough to fill my bagged salt order... hmmm... there is a skid here


So the lot just north of where Stonebrooke used to be?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1868607 said:


> I have a contractor bidding on some cell tower plowing that says he plows with a 621 Case loader and a 14' pusher. Have any of you ever seen someone plow roads with a pusher? That would be a first for me.


That sounds counter-productive.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;1868607 said:


> I have a contractor bidding on some cell tower plowing that says he plows with a 621 Case loader and a 14' pusher. Have any of you ever seen someone plow roads with a pusher? That would be a first for me.


There's someone here in town plows an association with a skid and pusher. He's gonna have problems in a heavy snow I'm thinking. The longest road is at least a 1/4 mile long


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;1868605 said:


> Are any of you guys going to the state auction tomorrow? I need you to bid on something for me.


Link?........


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1868615 said:


> Link?........


Can't post those here, people get crabby!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1868619 said:


> Can't post those here, people get crabby!


Umm OK. People are always crabby here lately


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1868605 said:


> Are any of you guys going to the state auction tomorrow? I need you to bid on something for me.


Funny.....when I asked you to bid on something you didn't respond.  
BTW someone is trying to sell one of the units for $1000.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1868619 said:


> Can't post those here, people get crabby!


Yeah. You're giving away all the good deals. I won't talk auctions or things on craigslist I'm buying. Like when I brought up the bobcat doors I was looking at, the next morning snoman55 went and bought the last one.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1868622 said:


> Umm OK. People are always crabby here lately


This is also true.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1868628 said:


> Yeah. You're giving away all the good deals. I won't talk auctions or things on craigslist I'm buying. Like when I brought up the bobcat doors I was looking at, the next morning snoman55 went and bought the last one.


What a Dick!

:laughing::laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Any of you'll ever used that kilz paint?

Powerful smell!


----------



## Doughboy12

ryde307;1868582 said:


> I should be able to.
> 
> We have some lots that are in bad shape. We chose to go out late Monday. IN hindsite it was a bad choice. But with snow being forecasted all day and them holding to it we waited. Our daytime on average doesn't call for us to do much until we get 3-4 inches. The guys that plowed in the day have lots in better shape. We should have. Burning through lots of salt now. People are not going to be happy with some of these bills from a small storm.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> We missed out on around the same amount. However we made it back a few times over with the snow. Most guys are 80% summer 20% winter. We are 40% summer 60% winter. Early snow hurts the seasonals a bit but who knows what the rest of the winter will bring. I will take it while we can get it. Best case is couple small snows in November. Let the lakes freeze solid. Then lots of snow before Christmas. This let's us do alot of hauling. Then heavy January Medium Feb and a decent March. Then early spring in April.
> Call mother nature and put in my order. 77inches. Oh and no overnight snow on weekdays. They all have to be done by midnight at the latest.


Maybe you should add a Nov 15th start date and April 15th end date to the seasonal contracts and charge per push outside of that... I would think they already had that??? payup


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1868591 said:


> Do you have brushes for these? Or a cheap place to get them? We have one but it needs a new brush.
> Also do you know anyone with a good deal on a smaller sweeper? We ended up sweeping those lots you looked at a few years ago along with 4 or 5 others. I have no interest in getting into sweeping but these ones are easy money when we have slow times.


Small sweepers will be hard to find. They are costly little units unless you pick one up at an auction and know what to look for.

For the bucket brooms we buy the wafers a the case dealer in shakopee. We do so because they beat everyone's price in town primarily because we go through 15+ sets a year. We use to by them from Zarnoth brush in Wisconsin. They will drop them off at your shop. We still buy all our Elgin brooms from them. They are real good people and much cheaper than bobcat. Although I had tristate price match for me on those before but case went one step further since we buy a ton and we spends thousands on milling bits from them as well.

Google zarnoth and they will get you fixed up.


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;1868635 said:


> Any of you'll ever used that kilz paint?
> 
> Powerful smell!


Old stuff was ... you can get the less smelly can I think.

Odorless


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1868635 said:


> Any of you'll ever used that kilz paint?
> 
> Powerful smell!


That stuff is brutal. Its like painting with horseradish sauce.


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;1868622 said:


> Umm OK. People are always crabby here lately


I'll send you the link.



SSS Inc.;1868624 said:


> Funny.....when I asked you to bid on something you didn't respond.
> BTW someone is trying to sell one of the units for $1000.


I responded! I didn't see your post until I was already on my way home.


----------



## ryde307

OC&D;1868594 said:


> Sorry to poke holes in your theory, but there isn't any air in outer space.


No oxygen but there is air. All that dead space is something. Just not air as we know it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1868628 said:


> Yeah. You're giving away all the good deals. I won't talk auctions or things on craigslist I'm buying. Like when I brought up the bobcat doors I was looking at, the next morning snoman55 went and bought the last one.


Craigslist is one thing, but auctions rarely have a deal anymore. Almost works better for the seller that way. I don't most of the online auctions are honest either. And regular auctions that dont have the online auction can be faked too just as easy as the online auctions.


----------



## Camden

Ryde - I have a small sweeper for sale. It's a Tenant 355 with about 450 hours on it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1868636 said:


> Maybe you should add a Nov 15th start date and April 15th end date to the seasonal contracts and charge per push outside of that... I would think they already had that??? payup


Most of ours are November 1 to April 1, T&M for April now.

I think what CB means, is while we invoiced April 1, it's only the 15th, and the lost income for cleanups isn't there for a buffer in the checking account, so money is a little tighter than normal until the invoices for snow come in.

The amount of work that had to be done, plus going through the amount of salt is putting a strain on the bank account.


----------



## ryde307

Camden;1868648 said:


> Ryde - I have a small sweeper for sale. It's a Tenant 355 with about 450 hours on it.


Send me info on it. I have a friend that works for tennant so that helps.


----------



## ryde307

Or Sss give me a good rate on subbing and I will skip it all. I could get ore maybe around 50 acres. I know it's not alot.


----------



## ryde307

Doughboy12;1868636 said:


> Maybe you should add a Nov 15th start date and April 15th end date to the seasonal contracts and charge per push outside of that... I would think they already had that??? payup


November 1- April 1 anything outside is hourly an d not time restricted.


----------



## ryde307

Seasonals are also billed the first of the month starting November 1


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1868635 said:


> Any of you'll ever used that kilz paint?
> 
> Powerful smell!


Yes very good stuff.


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1868652 said:


> Or Sss give me a good rate on subbing and I will skip it all. I could get ore maybe around 50 acres. I know it's not alot.


Send me a list and I'll give you my prices. If you don't want Roys broom I might be interested.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1868647 said:


> Craigslist is one thing, but auctions rarely have a deal anymore. Almost works better for the seller that way. I don't most of the online auctions are honest either. And regular auctions that dont have the online auction can be faked too just as easy as the online auctions.


I get deals all the time but I also check Every auction and walk away a lot. We have a list if things we definitely need and a list if items we will always buy if its a really good deal.


----------



## Doughboy12

ryde307;1868643 said:


> No oxygen but there is air. All that dead space is something. Just not air as we know it.


Wrong.......!


----------



## Camden

ryde307;1868652 said:


> Or Sss give me a good rate on subbing and I will skip it all. I could get ore maybe around 50 acres. I know it's not alot.


50 acres of sweeping? That's A LOT...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1868662 said:


> 50 acres of sweeping? That's A LOT...


About 250,000 square yards. We average 100000 yards a day per crew if they aren't really tiny.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1868669 said:


> About 250,000 square yards. We average 100000 yards a day per crew if they aren't really tiny.


You SWEEP that much or run a vac over it?


----------



## CityGuy

When it rains problems, it pours.


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;1868654 said:


> Seasonals are also billed the first of the month starting November 1


This year I changed to invoicing seasonals the 15th of the month PRIOR to the month of service... (boy am I glad I did that) Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1868673 said:


> When it rains problems, it pours.


Ruh roh... what's up Hamel?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1868640 said:


> That stuff is brutal. Its like painting with horseradish sauce.


That's a good way to discribe it.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1868675 said:


> Ruh roh... what's up Hamel?


I guess my father in-law is in the hospital in Brainard. They moved up thee on thursday and this morning I guess he and my wifes uncle were moving something and he fell to his knees and said he can't see then started convulsing.
He does have a mild case of MS or so we thought. This is the second time this has happened in the last few years.


----------



## ryde307

Camden;1868662 said:


> 50 acres of sweeping? That's A LOT...


To me it is alot but I figured to someone like sss it isn't really.
Just saw his post. So that confirms.


----------



## ryde307

Doughboy12;1868660 said:


> Wrong.......!


What is it? It has to be something. What's the law that atoms cannot be created or destroyed only changed. Something like that. All space is something.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1868670 said:


> You SWEEP that much or run a vac over it?


Sweep. We run Elgin pelicans in the Spring. I swept 200,000 yards once in 8 hours. Curb to curb , not chasing candy wrappers like the guys at these retail locations do.


----------



## Greenery

SSS Inc.;1868669 said:


> About 250,000 square yards. We average 100000 yards a day per crew if they aren't really tiny.


Is it common to dump your sweeping on the dirt/grass next to the lot, or leave lots of large pebbles rock along the curb edges?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1868679 said:


> I guess my father in-law is in the hospital in Brainard. They moved up thee on thursday and this morning I guess he and my wifes uncle were moving something and he fell to his knees and said he can't see then started convulsing.
> He does have a mild case of MS or so we thought. This is the second time this has happened in the last few years.


Not goo at all! Hoping for the best!


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1868673 said:


> When it rains problems, it snows.


Fixed it for you!

Hope he is doing ok.


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1868681 said:


> To me it is alot but I figured to someone like sss it isn't really.
> Just saw his post. So that confirms.


Its all what you're used to doing when talking size of jobs. We have one customer that has 2,000,000 square yards of asphalt in town. I have to say we run a little different than most. I have never understood watching a guy climb out of an expensive broom to blow out corners. My thinking is keep the machines moving non stop by sending 2-3 blower guys along with each broom. This is where a ton if big companies do crappy work because at 2:00 a.m. do you think sweeper guy is getting out to blow anything...... i doubt it.


----------



## Green Grass

Greenery;1868685 said:


> Is it common to dump your sweeping on the dirt/grass next to the lot, or leave lots of large pebbles rock along the curb edges?


Free disposal and then it is the lawn guys problem.


----------



## Camden

Greenery;1868685 said:


> Is it common to dump your sweeping on the dirt/grass next to the lot, or leave lots of large pebbles rock along the curb edges?


Heck no. You sweep, collect and remove the debris.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Greenery;1868685 said:


> Is it common to dump your sweeping on the dirt/grass next to the lot, or leave lots of large pebbles rock along the curb edges?


No. Why did you see us do that?  Landscape rocks are a ***** to pickup though.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1868690 said:


> Heck no. You sweep, collect and remove the debris.


I had a cemetery have us dump onsite. That was a nice change.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1868689 said:


> Free disposal and then it is the lawn guys problem.


Just getting you guys back for when you dump all your stuff in the lots because you heard we were coming.


----------



## Greenery

SSS Inc.;1868691 said:


> No. Why did you see us do that?  Landscape rocks are a ***** to pickup though.


I'm not sure who does the sweeping. They never did in the past but this summer that's how it gets done.


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;1868690 said:


> Heck no. You sweep, collect and remove the debris.


They better listen to coach!


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1868692 said:


> I had a cemetery have us dump onsite. That was a nice change.


I've dumped at a site (Burger King) but it's certainly not the norm.



Green Grass;1868697 said:


> They better listen to coach!


Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

Greenery;1868694 said:


> I'm not sure who does the sweeping. They never did in the past but this summer that's how it gets done.


Wasn't us. What you described sounds like a lot of garbage work I see around town. Just like snowplowing to some degree people get what they pay for. And that's coming from a lowballer.


----------



## Green Grass

Lake Minnetonka is starting to get ice!


----------



## Greenery

SSS Inc.;1868701 said:


> Wasn't us. What you described sounds like a lot of garbage work I see around town. Just like snowplowing to some degree people get what they pay for. And that's coming from a lowballer.


Yes, I wasn't trying to insinuate it was you. I still haven't figured out what company you are.

The owner isn't afraid to spend money, we were more expensive than his previous provider and he is always fixing/improving his property. I think the company that does it just got lazy or the operator is new and lazy.


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1868635 said:


> Any of you'll ever used that kilz paint?
> 
> Powerful smell!


I did an entire basement's foundation walls with a waterproofing paint once. About 3/4 of the way through my buddy and I were laughing our asses off and realized we were both high as a kite!


----------



## OC&D

ryde307;1868643 said:


> No oxygen but there is air. All that dead space is something. Just not air as we know it.


Space is a vacuum. Vacuum=not much of nothing. No gasses=no sound.

http://quest.nasa.gov/space/teachers/suited/3outer.html


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1868669 said:


> About 250,000 square yards. We average 100000 yards a day per crew if they aren't really tiny.


I still can't wrap my head around this...are you sweeping that much every day in the summer? That is crazy to me. I'm just surprised that there's that much work available.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

OC&D;1868708 said:


> Space is a vacuum. Vacuum=not much of nothing. No gasses=no sound.
> 
> http://quest.nasa.gov/space/teachers/suited/3outer.html


True to most of this but the most recent conjecture is "Dark Matter"
They are still trying to define it completely. This come down to the smallest
scale of electrons/ protons/rays such as gamma and other electrical particulates and "waves" in this vacuum of space. Further down to quantum physics to "string theory" as our smallest sub particles theorized thus far.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dave Dahl coming up next on 1500.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

As to the "sounds" they might be "hearing". Probably metallic resonance in twisting mass. We can pick that up like a transmission from the moon landing.
A signal as it where. But with no intelligence. Just sub particle banter.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO;1868712 said:


> True to most of this but the most recent conjecture is "Dark Matter"
> They are still trying to define it completely. This come down to the smallest
> scale of electrons/ protons/rays such as gamma and other electrical particulates and "waves" in this vacuum of space. Further down to quantum physics to "string theory" as our smallest sub particles theorized thus far.


Ummm.. Are you smarter than the average plow operator?


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22;1868718 said:


> Ummm.. Are you smarter than the average plow operator?


164 IQ. verified. Through University of MN. Studies. I still can't spell.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1868711 said:


> I still can't wrap my head around this...are you sweeping that much every day in the summer? That is crazy to me. I'm just surprised that there's that much work available.


. 
Not all summer. We start our year off with sweeping and go about 6 weeks and park the brooms until we start sweeping chip seals. We do use our brooms for sealcoating paving etc but really only sweep full time for that first part of spring which is when most people want their spring sweeping done.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dahl says 2-3" for the football game tomorrow.


----------



## Green Grass

MNPLOWCO;1868719 said:


> 164 IQ. verified. Through University of MN. Studies. I still can't spell.


And you plow snow Why?


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Green Grass;1868724 said:


> And you plow snow Why?


IQ just tells you how much general knowledge you have. Not how to use it!
I have had many jobs and businesses. Can't sit still for "think tanks", Not an office dweller. Just like to play with toys.

I can talk about Quantum mechanics......but I can also tell you the Name of the "Skipper" on Gilligan's Island.
(not the actor Hale). Only one episode has it.


----------



## Doughboy12

No waiting at US salt


----------



## OC&D

MNPLOWCO;1868712 said:


> True to most of this but the most recent conjecture is "Dark Matter"
> They are still trying to define it completely. This come down to the smallest
> scale of electrons/ protons/rays such as gamma and other electrical particulates and "waves" in this vacuum of space. Further down to quantum physics to "string theory" as our smallest sub particles theorized thus far.


Sure, but in the context of this particular discussion, which is where the sounds from the comet are coming from, it cannot be as ryde suggests since there is no air to provide the noise. That said, I suppose it could be possible(and maybe necessary to even hear these sounds) that the comet has its own atmosphere of sorts, and the sounds are being generated by some phenomenon with the comet, and the comet's "atmosphere" is substantial enough to allow a microphone to pick it up.

Regarding those things that may exist in the vacuum of space as you suggest, I cannot disagree, but there is no evidence to suggest that the movement of the comet through these particles would produce sound similar to an object moving through Earth's atmosphere.

Suffice it to say I find it all pretty fascinating though.


----------



## OC&D

Doughboy12;1868729 said:


> No waiting at US salt


That'll change!


----------



## qualitycut

Were is nowak to chime in


----------



## MNPLOWCO

OC&D;1868730 said:


> Sure, but in the context of this particular discussion, which is where the sounds from the comet are coming from, it cannot be as ryde suggests since there is no air to provide the noise. That said, I suppose it could be possible(and maybe necessary to even hear these sounds) that the comet has its own atmosphere of sorts, and the sounds are being generated by some phenomenon with the comet, and the comet's "atmosphere" is substantial enough to allow a microphone to pick it up.
> 
> Regarding those things that may exist in the vacuum of space as you suggest, I cannot disagree, but there is no evidence to suggest that the movement of the comet through these particles would produce sound similar to an object moving through Earth's atmosphere.
> 
> Suffice it to say I find it all pretty fascinating though.


That's why I suggest "twisting mass" as it's origin. Gravitational pull
can put a "force" on an object and pull and push that object and that movement of expansion and contraction while spinning in space make
the "noise" although not with "sound waves" but with particle or electrical waves.


----------



## cbservicesllc

MNPLOWCO;1868736 said:


> That's why I suggest "twisting mass" and it's origin. Gravitational pull
> can put a "force" on an object and pull and push that object and that movement of expansion and contraction while spinning in space make
> the "noise" although not with "sound waves" but with particle or electrical waves.


Wow you guys are getting fancy...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1868723 said:


> Dahl says 2-3" for the football game tomorrow.


It'll be like plowing pillows... xysport


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1868741 said:


> Wow you guys are getting fancy...


They are making my head hurt!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1868733 said:


> Were is nowak to chime in


He said 2" certainly seems plausible given current model data. Not a lot of moisture to work with but ratios will be in the neighborhood of 16-18:1. So any snow that falls will be fluffy. Highly doubt the track will shift south. Typically a northern shift is more likely this time of year. Models typically place storms too far south early in the season as was the case on Monday. Any more of a shift north and 3.5" is possible especially if high ratios fluff up the minimal moisture available.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Green Grass;1868743 said:


> They are making my head hurt!


Ya..that's how I feel when you guys talk about the weather.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1868723 said:


> Dahl says 2-3" for the football game tomorrow.


What game???


----------



## Doughboy12

OC&D;1868708 said:
 

> Space is a vacuum. Vacuum=not much of nothing. No gasses=no sound.
> 
> http://quest.nasa.gov/space/teachers/suited/3outer.html


This..... And back to astronomy class for you.


----------



## Camden

MNPLOWCO;1868719 said:


> 164 IQ. verified. Through University of MN. Studies. I still can't spell.


Mine's lower than the speed limit. Verified.


----------



## Doughboy12

MNPLOWCO;1868719 said:


> 164 IQ. verified. Through University of MN. Studies. I still can't spell.


I guess that is how you afford to live with the rich folks....JK


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Doughboy12;1868749 said:


> This..... And back to astronomy class for you.


A little more astrophysics than astronomy (on the vacuum part), but applicable as a celestial body (the comet) for astronomy. Depends on what we are talking about.


----------



## Green Grass

Diesel $3.79


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1868742 said:


> It'll be like plowing pillows... xysport


Doh k........


----------



## SnowGuy73

I think I blacked out for a while from the paint!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1868764 said:


> I think I blacked out for a while from the paint!


You enjoyed it!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1868765 said:


> You enjoyed it!


Painting, no. I hate it!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1868744 said:


> He said 2" certainly seems plausible given current model data. Not a lot of moisture to work with but ratios will be in the neighborhood of 16-18:1. So any snow that falls will be fluffy. Highly doubt the track will shift south. Typically a northern shift is more likely this time of year. Models typically place storms too far south early in the season as was the case on Monday. Any more of a shift north and 3.5" is possible especially if high ratios fluff up the minimal moisture available.


Perfect... payup


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1868777 said:


> Painting, no. I hate it!


I was talking about the high


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1868750 said:


> Mine's lower than the speed limit. Verified.


My posts here certainly show the general IQ of my company.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1868785 said:


> I was talking about the high


Only slightly!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Holy F I'm burned out. Friggin phone calls and emails.


----------



## wintergreen82

FINALLY, FINALLY, FINALLY our company has finally been sold or at least most aspects of it. No more snow. If any of you are in need of equipment shoot me and e-mail and I will get you our price list on our equipment. All of it has been maintained or is close to new. We have trucks, mowers, skids, blades, aerators, seeders, spray equipment, trailers, and hand tools. I put it all on a spreadsheet. For the first time in 9 years I can leave tomorrow and not worry if it snows. Great feeling.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

wintergreen82;1868806 said:


> FINALLY, FINALLY, FINALLY our company has finally been sold or at least most aspects of it. No more snow. If any of you are in need of equipment shoot me and e-mail and I will get you our price list on our equipment. All of it has been maintained or is close to new. We have trucks, mowers, skids, blades, aerators, seeders, spray equipment, trailers, and hand tools. I put it all on a spreadsheet. For the first time in 9 years I can leave tomorrow and not worry if it snows. Great feeling.


Wow. Didn't know you had it for sale


----------



## ryde307

wintergreen82;1868806 said:


> FINALLY, FINALLY, FINALLY our company has finally been sold or at least most aspects of it. No more snow. If any of you are in need of equipment shoot me and e-mail and I will get you our price list on our equipment. All of it has been maintained or is close to new. We have trucks, mowers, skids, blades, aerators, seeders, spray equipment, trailers, and hand tools. I put it all on a spreadsheet. For the first time in 9 years I can leave tomorrow and not worry if it snows. Great feeling.


Who are you? Send me your spreadsheet. PM for email address.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

wintergreen82;1868806 said:


> FINALLY, FINALLY, FINALLY our company has finally been sold or at least most aspects of it. No more snow. If any of you are in need of equipment shoot me and e-mail and I will get you our price list on our equipment. All of it has been maintained or is close to new. We have trucks, mowers, skids, blades, aerators, seeders, spray equipment, trailers, and hand tools. I put it all on a spreadsheet. For the first time in 9 years I can leave tomorrow and not worry if it snows. Great feeling.


Tail gate salt / SAND spreader?


----------



## ryde307

Back to the space thing. The wind sound was just me spitting out an idea. I just feel like anything moving at that speed would make noise in one for or another. 

But back to what is space made of. All of that empty space described as a vacum has to be something. It would have to be some sort of matter or it would not exist. Or It isn't and obviously exists and explains why I am plowing snow for a living.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1868743 said:


> They are making my head hurt!


Quit banging it against the wall. :waving:


----------



## andersman02

So last night i went ahead and wired my strobe through the cargo, inside the head liner, down the a pillar and to the upfitter switches. Switched it on, no go, went through everything, no go. 

Woke up today and decided to look at the BRAND NEW strobe. Sure enough the ground was disconnected inside the light. Presto! Hardwired strobe w/ quick disconnects


----------



## SnowGuy73

wintergreen82;1868806 said:


> FINALLY, FINALLY, FINALLY our company has finally been sold or at least most aspects of it. No more snow. If any of you are in need of equipment shoot me and e-mail and I will get you our price list on our equipment. All of it has been maintained or is close to new. We have trucks, mowers, skids, blades, aerators, seeders, spray equipment, trailers, and hand tools. I put it all on a spreadsheet. For the first time in 9 years I can leave tomorrow and not worry if it snows. Great feeling.


Congrats!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

wintergreen82;1868806 said:


> FINALLY, FINALLY, FINALLY our company has finally been sold or at least most aspects of it. No more snow. If any of you are in need of equipment shoot me and e-mail and I will get you our price list on our equipment. All of it has been maintained or is close to new. We have trucks, mowers, skids, blades, aerators, seeders, spray equipment, trailers, and hand tools. I put it all on a spreadsheet. For the first time in 9 years I can leave tomorrow and not worry if it snows. Great feeling.


What do you have for spray and fert equipment?


----------



## wintergreen82

Jim- It didn't all sell, there are still aspects of our company that I am keeping but there is a lot that we are getting rid of. Long story short we do not need to plow. I know you guys love it but for us there comes a point and time where you need ten shovelers, 4 drivers, and a skid operator and 2 people show up. Got sick of it. Keeping the reliable portion of the company. 

MNPLOWCO- I only ran V box spreaders.


----------



## wintergreen82

SnowGuy73;1868827 said:


> What do you have for spray and fert equipment?


We ran turfco t3000 machines. standard B and B racks and nurse tanks. Only selling one of them.


----------



## SnowGuy73

wintergreen82;1868831 said:


> We ran turfco t3000 machines. standard B and B racks and nurse tanks. Only selling one of them.


Pm me the information, I'm interested.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1868837 said:


> Pm me the information, I'm interested.


Whenever you have a chance, no rush.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1868837 said:


> Pm me the information, I'm interested.


Knew you wouldn't be done


----------



## wintergreen82

SnowGuy73;1868840 said:


> Whenever you have a chance, no rush.


Better yet we will talk about it on the lake during a snow storm while we are fishing.


----------



## Advantage

wintergreen82;1868844 said:


> Better yet we will talk about it on the lake during a snow storm while we are fishing.


On one hand I'm jealous, on the other I'm looking for a mini skid or sidewalk tractor. Let me know if you have anything that fits the bill.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1868842 said:


> Knew you wouldn't be done


Need a job......


----------



## SnowGuy73

wintergreen82;1868844 said:


> Better yet we will talk about it on the lake during a snow storm while we are fishing.


That sounds like an excellent plan!

Cheers!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

wintergreen82;1868830 said:


> Jim- It didn't all sell, there are still aspects of our company that I am keeping but there is a lot that we are getting rid of. Long story short we do not need to plow. I know you guys love it but for us there comes a point and time where you need ten shovelers, 4 drivers, and a skid operator and 2 people show up. Got sick of it. Keeping the reliable portion of the company.
> 
> MNPLOWCO- I only ran V box spreaders.


That's the problem I'm having now. Can't get shovelers for the life of me. I hate to spend $300 in the local paper for a few day ad. That's the worst thing I hate about snow. Big snow and only half of everyone shows up


----------



## unit28

oh boy.....


----------



## Polarismalibu

unit28;1868872 said:


> oh boy.....


Quit doing that jeez!! What is it now??


----------



## SnowGuy73

Buck hill and Afton are open.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1868874 said:


> Quit doing that jeez!! What is it now??


He's not going to tell you.


----------



## unit28

why do people go south/

It's 35 in Dallas

how 'bout Alaaska/

Alaska will also continue to enjoy
above-normal temperatures for this time of year, with much of the state
being warmer than the northern continental U.S.


----------



## SnowGuy73

5 shows snow for 15 hours starting at about noon.


----------



## SnowGuy73

snowguy73;1868878 said:


> 5 shows snow for 15 hours starting at about noon.


1-3"............


----------



## unit28

Jim you better hook up


----------



## unit28

Polarismalibu;1868874 said:


> Quit doing that jeez!! What is it now??


6 " or more South

Jet stream squashed above me, so I still think
I'm out


----------



## qualitycut

Nws now around and inch


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1868881 said:


> 6 " or more South
> 
> Jet stream squashed above me, so I still think
> I'm out


What is your cut off? What about st paul area


----------



## SnowGuy73

The typical after 16:00 downgrade. 

I'm now at 1-2" and less than one.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hourly shows 1.9".


----------



## Polarismalibu

It better not snow till after the gopher game


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1868898 said:


> It better not snow till after the gopher game


I will agree with this.


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1868573 said:


> Yeah.. let's do this! Its so much more fun with this attitude.


I'm all for snow now! Wall will be done tonight. Clean things up tomorrow. Then let it snow! 2" of snow Every other day!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Final four coming here in 2019.


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1868902 said:


> I'm all for snow now! Wall will be done tonight. Clean things up tomorrow. Then let it snow! 2" of snow Every other day!


Nice..........


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1868899 said:


> I will agree with this.


They just said 9am


----------



## SnowGuy73

4 barely showed it hitting even me. Still saying 1-3"


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1868906 said:


> They just said 9am


That's about what the worthless future cast things are showing.


----------



## OC&D

MNPLOWCO;1868736 said:


> That's why I suggest "twisting mass" as it's origin. Gravitational pull
> can put a "force" on an object and pull and push that object and that movement of expansion and contraction while spinning in space make
> the "noise" although not with "sound waves" but with particle or electrical waves.


I'm curious what type of "microphone" they used to record those sounds. Maybe the sounds are an an audible representation of a phenomena such as you're alluding to, similar to adding colors to celestial bodies to illustrate frequencies of light outside of our eyes' capabilities.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Winter advisory to the south.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Giggles computer froze, didn't even talk snow tomorrow.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1868889 said:


> What is your cut off? What about st paul area


around 1/2" up to an inch
12pm to 12am
on off


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;1868910 said:


> Winter advisory to the south.


I too
saw an advisory for southern mn posted at 3 this morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1868914 said:


> I too
> saw an advisory for southern mn posted at 3 this morning.


I just saw it now when watching the news.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Breakfast for dinner, again.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1868920 said:


> Breakfast for dinner, again.


Pancakes and venison sausage.


----------



## unit28

casyey's pizza slice for a snack


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;1868922 said:


> Pancakes and venison sausage.


now you're talkin....
Been awhile but I make my own vennie sausages etc when I take a deer.


----------



## unit28

back on topic....




In space physics there are two different definitions of dynamic pressure commonly used. The formula above is based on the more common definition in use in space physics, 
P = density * V2
In this definition, P is the momentum flux of the solar wind. This definition has is origin the flow equations that describe conservation of momentum. The second definition is 
P = 1/2 * density * V2
In this definition, P is the kinetic energy per unit volume in the wind. This definition seems to be used less often in space physics, but is the one usually found in aerodynamics and fluid dynamics; it comes from Bernoulli's Equation which is derived from the conservation of energy in a steady flow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1868924 said:


> casyey's pizza slice for a snack


So good, so greasy!


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1868925 said:


> now you're talkin....
> Been awhile but I make my own vennie sausages etc when I take a deer.


Same here.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1868877 said:


> why do people go south/
> 
> It's 35 in Dallas
> 
> how 'bout Alaaska/
> 
> Alaska will also continue to enjoy
> above-normal temperatures for this time of year, with much of the state
> being warmer than the northern continental U.S.


Ha! That's crazy!


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1868926 said:


> back on topic....
> 
> In space physics there are two different definitions of dynamic pressure commonly used. The formula above is based on the more common definition in use in space physics,
> P = density * V2
> In this definition, P is the momentum flux of the solar wind. This definition has is origin the flow equations that describe conservation of momentum. The second definition is
> P = 1/2 * density * V2
> In this definition, P is the kinetic energy per unit volume in the wind. This definition seems to be used less often in space physics, but is the one usually found in aerodynamics and fluid dynamics; it comes from Bernoulli's Equation which is derived from the conservation of energy in a steady flow.


Of course you would have input here...


----------



## unit28

going to grab some fish oil.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ummm... Oops...

http://m.wisn.com/news/engineers-tr...uck-from-lake-park-pedestrian-bridge/29674766


----------



## SnowGuy73

Giggles suit looks to be getting tight on him.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Giggles says 1-2" except for the redwood falls area and sw.


----------



## Camden

wintergreen82;1868806 said:


> FINALLY, FINALLY, FINALLY our company has finally been sold or at least most aspects of it. No more snow. If any of you are in need of equipment shoot me and e-mail and I will get you our price list on our equipment. All of it has been maintained or is close to new. We have trucks, mowers, skids, blades, aerators, seeders, spray equipment, trailers, and hand tools. I put it all on a spreadsheet. For the first time in 9 years I can leave tomorrow and not worry if it snows. Great feeling.


I want a blade for a skid steer, do you have one?


----------



## Greenery

unit28;1868925 said:


> now you're talkin....
> Been awhile but I make my own vennie sausages etc when I take a deer.


I was able to get in the woods for about a total of 3 hours this year, needless to say no venison for me.


----------



## OC&D

cbservicesllc;1868937 said:


> Ummm... Oops...
> 
> http://m.wisn.com/news/engineers-tr...uck-from-lake-park-pedestrian-bridge/29674766


What an idiot.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1868937 said:


> Ummm... Oops...
> 
> http://m.wisn.com/news/engineers-tr...uck-from-lake-park-pedestrian-bridge/29674766


he needs a drug test!!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Greenery;1868952 said:


> I was able to get in the woods for about a total of 3 hours this year, needless to say no venison for me.


i am not a hunter. but did get a 8 point buck. right behind the house. having deer steak tonight


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1868976 said:


> i am not a hunter. but did get a 8 point buck. right behind the house. having deer steak tonight


Had that Wednesday night I think it was.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1868971 said:


> What an idiot.


I heard something about his GPS told him it was a road.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Lil pickle says 1-2", isolated spots of 3".


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1868981 said:


> I heard something about his GPS told him it was a road.


Maybe this is why they didn't let us use calculators when we were first learning math.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1869000 said:


> Maybe this is why they didn't let us use calculators when we were first learning math.


Might be on to something there.


----------



## unit28

Hmmmm....,.


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1869012 said:


> Hmmmm....,.


What. ....... dammit


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## SnowGuy73

That wind isn't going to help my ice to form...


----------



## Greenery

SnowGuy73;1869023 said:


> That wind isn't going to help my ice to form...


It should actually help cool the water. No?


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1869030 said:


> It should actually help cool the water. No?


Wouldnt that be like wind chill doesnt change the temps?


----------



## Green Grass

Greenery;1869030 said:


> It should actually help cool the water. No?


Went past the lake earlier and it was to choppy to form ice


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1869030 said:


> It should actually help cool the water. No?


Hard for ice to form with waves.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1869037 said:


> Went past the lake earlier and it was to choppy to form ice


This........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Just got word, o'dowd lake is froze across.


----------



## qualitycut

I hate the mall but there are many reasons to love it


----------



## Greenery

SnowGuy73;1869044 said:


> Hard for ice to form with waves.


I, agree. I was thinking more along the lines of the water being turned more from the waves which would bring some of the warmer water to the surface to cool.

I really have no idea but just a thought.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1869060 said:


> I, agree. I was thinking more along the lines of the water being turned more from the waves which would bring some of the warmer water to the surface to cool.
> 
> I really have no idea but just a thought.


Ah, gotcha...


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1869057 said:


> I hate the mall but there are many reasons to love it


I like it, I like the people watching.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Crystal clear skies tonight.


----------



## Greenery

"*Most of the lakes’ heat energy is lost by direct convection to colder air masses sitting over the water. A light breeze facilitates heat loss from the surface by moving the just warmed air and replacing it with more cold air. On the other hand, a strong wind mixes water layers and brings up more heat stored in the deeper water."


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1869062 said:


> I like it, I like the people watching.


Yoga pants galore! !!


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1869063 said:


> Crystal clear skies tonight.


Nice & cold for us to finish this project in the morning. Saw a low of 1 for tomorrow morning. That's pretty damn cold! I remember last year today we finished clean ups & it was cold in the morning, maybe 32 degrees but was about 50 in the afternoon. What a change one year can make!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1869068 said:


> Yoga pants galore! !!


Yeah baby!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1869066 said:


> "*Most of the lakes' heat energy is lost by direct convection to colder air masses sitting over the water. A light breeze facilitates heat loss from the surface by moving the just warmed air and replacing it with more cold air. On the other hand, a strong wind mixes water layers and brings up more heat stored in the deeper water."


Well, ok then.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1869035 said:


> Wouldnt that be like wind chill doesnt change the temps?


Are you heading to the state auction tomorrow?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Feels alot later than 8:30.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1869102 said:


> Feels alot later than 8:30.


Feels like 1000


----------



## Camden

Todd Hoffman was just able to sucker Dave Turin into partnering with him AND he talked him into giving him $500k on top of it. 

Todd Hoffman = Tom Petters


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1869102 said:


> Feels alot later than 8:30.


Feels like that every night. It seems to get darker sooner and sooner. Feels like DEC 15th instead of november


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1869086 said:


> Are you heading to the state auction tomorrow?


I'd help ya but the one time I'm not going to that thing happens to be tomorrow. If I find out my dad is going I'll give you a call.


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1869111 said:


> Todd Hoffman was just able to sucker Dave Turin into partnering with him AND he talked him into giving him $500k on top of it.
> 
> Todd Hoffman = Tom Petters


I can't belive he is even thinking about it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1869110 said:


> Feels like 1000


Yes, true..


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1869116 said:


> I'd help ya but the one time I'm not going to that thing happens to be tomorrow. If I find out my dad is going I'll give you a call.


Shoot! I know if I don't have someone there to bid on it it's going to sell for $1500. :crying:


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1869115 said:


> Feels like that every night. It seems to get darker sooner and sooner. Feels like DEC 15th instead of november


I just meant I'm tired.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1869121 said:


> Shoot! I know if I don't have someone there to bid on it it's going to sell for $1500. :crying:


That's about it too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1869119 said:


> I can't belive he is even thinking about it.


I kind of miss that show.


----------



## Camden

SnowGuy73;1869127 said:


> I kind of miss that show.


Discovery Channel...put it on!


----------



## snowman55

I do owe you lunch and a beer. Thanks for the lead. I was really more interested to confront a thief but guy was real deal. So I bought the door.



SSS Inc.;1868628 said:


> Yeah. You're giving away all the good deals. I won't talk auctions or things on craigslist I'm buying. Like when I brought up the bobcat doors I was looking at, the next morning snoman55 went and bought the last one.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1869128 said:


> Discovery Channel...put it on!


I don't have cable anymore.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1869132 said:


> I don't have cable anymore.


Online starting tomorrow I believe


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;1869111 said:


> Todd Hoffman was just able to sucker Dave Turin into partnering with him AND he talked him into giving him $500k on top of it.
> 
> Todd Hoffman = Tom Petters


This......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1869134 said:


> Online starting tomorrow I believe


Really, where at?


----------



## banonea

ryde307;1868582 said:


> I should be able to.
> 
> We have some lots that are in bad shape. We chose to go out late Monday. IN hindsite it was a bad choice. But with snow being forecasted all day and them holding to it we waited. Our daytime on average doesn't call for us to do much until we get 3-4 inches. The guys that plowed in the day have lots in better shape. We should have. Burning through lots of salt now. People are not going to be happy with some of these bills from a small storm.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> We missed out on around the same amount. However we made it back a few times over with the snow. Most guys are 80% summer 20% winter. We are 40% summer 60% winter. Early snow hurts the seasonals a bit but who knows what the rest of the winter will bring. I will take it while we can get it. Best case is couple small snows in November. Let the lakes freeze solid. Then lots of snow before Christmas. This let's us do alot of hauling. Then heavy January Medium Feb and a decent March. Then early spring in April.
> Call mother nature and put in my order. 77inches. Oh and no overnight snow on weekdays. They all have to be done by midnight at the latest.


count me inThumbs Uppayuppayup


----------



## qualitycut

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/wxstory.php?site=mpx

How can they say highest totals alon 94 corridor?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1869111 said:


> Todd Hoffman was just able to sucker Dave Turin into partnering with him AND he talked him into giving him $500k on top of it.
> 
> Todd Hoffman = Tom Petters


It's all scripted anyway!


----------



## SnowGuy73

14 year old hockey player collapsed and died today, sad.


----------



## ryde307

SnowGuy73;1869044 said:


> Hard for ice to form with waves.


It would look cool if it could.



Camden;1869121 said:


> Shoot! I know if I don't have someone there to bid on it it's going to sell for $1500. :crying:


where is it? I like auctions. State ones are normally not good but there is a small chance I will go.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1869156 said:


> http://www.crh.noaa.gov/wxstory.php?site=mpx
> 
> How can they say highest totals alon 94 corridor?


Bet they mean to the east in WI


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1869156 said:


> http://www.crh.noaa.gov/wxstory.php?site=mpx
> 
> How can they say highest totals alon 94 corridor?


I think its supposed to be I90


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1869161 said:


> 14 year old hockey player collapsed and died today, sad.


Seems all to common nowadays for young athletes. Any suspisions yet as to why?


----------



## SSS Inc.

snowman55;1869129 said:


> I do owe you lunch and a beer. Thanks for the lead. I was really more interested to confront a thief but guy was real deal. So I bought the door.


No biggie, I told you already I probably wouldn't have made it up there in time anyway. Hopefully Camden's brother holds onto the door he has until it can be delivered.



Camden;1869121 said:


> Shoot! I know if I don't have someone there to bid on it it's going to sell for $1500. :crying:


That's how it works. I wish they did the proxi bidding or whatever its called. Here's to hoping it goes for 4,500.00


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1869162 said:


> It would look cool if it could.
> 
> where is it? I like auctions. State ones are normally not good but there is a small chance I will go.


Haha.

Suck to drive on, and a bear to set down a house!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1869166 said:


> Seems all to common nowadays for young athletes. Any suspisions yet as to why?


Not that I heard.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1869161 said:


> 14 year old hockey player collapsed and died today, sad.


That is extremely sad. It's happening way more often it seems


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1869132 said:


> I don't have cable anymore.


Budget Cuts??



ryde307;1869162 said:


> It would look cool if it could.
> 
> where is it? I like auctions. State ones are normally not good but there is a small chance I will go.


Arden Hills.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1869171 said:


> Budget Cuts??
> 
> Arden Hills.


Comcast pissed me off and then realized we don't watch that much tv anyway.

So I just got a digital antenna hooked up. Its free and I get all the locals!


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1869163 said:


> Bet they mean to the east in WI


Good call i wasn't looking at stupid WI


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gotta salt a place in St. Anthony, suppose I could stop in at Arden Hills.


----------



## ryde307

A Realtor we work for just text me. Looking to have a driveway plowed just north of Wayzata in Plymouth tomorrow morning. Is anyone in that area available?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1869180 said:


> Gotta salt a place in St. Anthony, suppose I could stop in at Arden Hills.


You stop and buy the blower, Roy comes down with my door and we all meet for lunch and swap $$, doors and blowers. I can get the 4' snowplow shovel from you at the same time. I'll bring you guys some banana bread beer and we'll call it a day.


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;1869182 said:


> A Realtor we work for just text me. Looking to have a driveway plowed just north of Wayzata in Plymouth tomorrow morning. Is anyone in that area available?


I was there most the day today  but I won't be back there tomorrow. maybe later tomorrow if it is snowing.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1869184 said:


> You stop and buy the blower, Roy comes down with my door and we all meet for lunch and swap $$, doors and blowers. I can get the 4' snowplow shovel from you at the same time. I'll bring you guys some banana bread beer and we'll call it a day.


Hey Coach gets to make the decisions Thumbs Up


----------



## ryde307

ryde307;1869182 said:


> A Realtor we work for just text me. Looking to have a driveway plowed just north of Wayzata in Plymouth tomorrow morning. Is anyone in that area available?


Looking to be done by 10AM.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1869184 said:


> You stop and buy the blower, Roy comes down with my door and we all meet for lunch and swap $$, doors and blowers. I can get the 4' snowplow shovel from you at the same time. I'll bring you guys some banana bread beer and we'll call it a day.


I need a door for my s-185 if theres an extra bring it with. lol. They show up from time to time. Always a few on craigslist for new price. I have the glass but would just like to get the hole setup and not mess with it


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1869195 said:


> I need a door for my s-185 if theres an extra bring it with. lol. They show up from time to time. Always a few on craigslist for new price. I have the glass but would just like to get the hole setup and not mess with it


Not you too!. I'm not talking doors anymore until I get one on my machine.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1869156 said:


> http://www.crh.noaa.gov/wxstory.php?site=mpx
> 
> How can they say highest totals alon 94 corridor?


Because that's the way it is duh...


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;1869175 said:


> Comcast pissed me off and then realized we don't watch that much tv anyway.
> 
> So I just got a digital antenna hooked up. Its free and I get all the locals!


Yup its the way to go... need to get in the attic and adjust cant seem to get 11 but get the rest. Plus I keep the 70+ a month in pocket and it doesnt go out if it sniffles out


----------



## Polarismalibu

ryde307;1869182 said:


> A Realtor we work for just text me. Looking to have a driveway plowed just north of Wayzata in Plymouth tomorrow morning. Is anyone in that area available?


I'll be down that way tonight salting a lot. If it can be done tonight I could do it quick


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1869161 said:


> 14 year old hockey player collapsed and died today, sad.


Wow that's terrible...


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1869197 said:


> Not you too!. I'm not talking doors anymore until I get one on my machine.


We ran one half the day on Monday without a door not fun for the guy in it


----------



## ryde307

Polarismalibu;1869200 said:


> I'll be down that way tonight salting a lot. If it can be done tonight I could do it quick


It can and needs salt also.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1869197 said:


> Not you too!. I'm not talking doors anymore until I get one on my machine.


Mines been gone for years. Never really used the machine in the winter for 4 years now. Thinking of throwing it on a lot for some extra help. Single speed sucks. 01 185 with 923 hrs on it looks like 5000. Dam salt


----------



## Camden

ryde307;1869162 said:


> It would look cool if it could.
> 
> where is it? I like auctions. State ones are normally not good but there is a small chance I will go.


Arden Hills. I want the Erskine 3pt blower. If you go send me a PM.


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;1869211 said:


> Arden Hills. I want the Erskine 3pt blower. If you go send me a PM.


I was looking at it to. I have the same blower only single auger. I'm not going and after all the break downs I had I dont have any money left.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1869209 said:


> Mines been gone for years. Never really used the machine in the winter for 4 years now. Thinking of throwing it on a lot for some extra help. Single speed sucks. 01 185 with 923 hrs on it looks like 5000. Dam salt


Wow, that's pretty low hours. Salt is a killer so i try to wash everything when I can especially whatever is loading salt.

Its funny the machine I need it for (thanks to theft) doesn't even get used. I think we put about 30 hours on it this summer but it drives me nuts every time I look at it without the door. Its an s220 with about 2000 hours, also single speed which feels so slow now. However I think its faster than our s630's when there in low speed. Not sure why that would be.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone know a Dodge dealer open tomorrow with service that would actually work on a truck?


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1869225 said:


> Anyone know a Dodge dealer open tomorrow with service that would actually work on a truck?


Brookdale should. What do you need?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1869225 said:


> Anyone know a Dodge dealer open tomorrow with service that would actually work on a truck?


Open dealer. Good luck getting anything done to it before Monday though


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;1869212 said:


> I was looking at it to. I have the same blower only single auger. I'm not going and after all the break downs I had I dont have any money left.


Ouch! What all broke?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1869229 said:


> Brookdale should. What do you need?


Doubt they have there "truck guy" in. Seems all they dealers can't work on a truck on the weekend unless it's a oil change


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1869229 said:


> Brookdale should. What do you need?


Tried Brookdale before on a Saturday, they wouldn't have anything to do with me without an Appointment.

Hooked up the spreader wiring and headlight adapters. Now my radio is out. Had to cut a wire for the plow harness to pull it back out from inside the cab, and it must have killed a fuse or tripped the TIPM. Just want to find out if there is a fuse or if they can flash the TIPM for me.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1869233 said:


> Doubt they have there "truck guy" in. Seems all they dealers can't work on a truck on the weekend unless it's a oil change


Thank the unions for that.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1869236 said:


> Tried Brookdale before on a Saturday, they wouldn't have anything to do with me without an Appointment.
> 
> Hooked up the spreader wiring and headlight adapters. Now my radio is out. Had to cut a wire for the plow harness to pull it back out from inside the cab, and it must have killed a fuse or tripped the TIPM. Just want to find out if there is a fuse or if they can flash the TIPM for me.


Check the fuses under the hood. If they are good unhook the batteries to rest the tipm.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1869239 said:


> Thank the unions for that.


Incorrect. Would you want to work 6 days a week not for yourself?


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1869239 said:


> Thank the unions for that.


well arnt you full of cheer smile its the weekend


----------



## albhb3

Green Grass;1869244 said:


> Incorrect. Would you want to work 6 days a week not for yourself?


many do or 7 straight or work 100hr week it all depends on mindset


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1869242 said:


> Check the fuses under the hood. If they are good unhook the batteries to rest the tipm.


This.......


----------



## Green Grass

albhb3;1869246 said:


> many do or 7 straight or work 100hr week it all depends on mindset


After working on vehicles for 10 years no way I would give up my weekend


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1869239 said:


> Thank the unions for that.


Sucks when you have a 3/4 or 1 ton and they give you a fricken focus as a loaner car too.

At least give something you won't die in if you get hit


----------



## albhb3

any recommendations on batteries these days for a dual setup? and I got my plates today


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;1869250 said:


> Sucks when you have a 3/4 or 1 ton and they give you a fricken focus as a loaner car too


I love that as well...real helpful


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1869244 said:


> Incorrect. Would you want to work 6 days a week not for yourself?


They do have people who dont work on a monday or a Tuesday ect and work Saturday's but there are some unions that only allow certain tecs to work on the heavy duty trucks. If i brought my super duty in to get brakes done quick lane guys cant do it and needs to go back in the shop. If i brought a 150 in quicklane can do it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;1869246 said:


> many do or 7 straight or work 100hr week it all depends on mindset


All our guys work 6-7 days a week for 7 months straight. Hell, we had a stretch where everyone worked 25 days in a row.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1869250 said:


> Sucks when you have a 3/4 or 1 ton and they give you a fricken focus as a loaner car too.
> 
> At least give something you won't die in if you get hit


I know were they would at least give you a 150


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;1869251 said:


> any recommendations on batteries these days for a dual setup? and I got my plates today


I hat optima red tops in my 6 uh oh they worked great


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1869254 said:


> They do have people who dont work on a monday or a Tuesday ect and work Saturday's but there are some unions that only allow certain tecs to work on the heavy duty trucks. If i brought my super duty in to get brakes done quick lane guys cant do it and needs to go back in the shop. If i brought a 150 in quicklane can do it.


Thats a joke right??? I know those rotors on the 3/4ton n up are really heavy


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;1869255 said:


> All our guys work 6-7 days a week for 7 months straight. Hell, we had a stretch where everyone worked 25 days in a row.


hell try working on the rr on call 24/7 talk about no life


----------



## Green Grass

albhb3;1869251 said:


> any recommendations on batteries these days for a dual setup? and I got my plates today


Interstate has always been good to me.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1869262 said:


> Interstate has always been good to me.


I go with my trusty napa batteries in everything. It helps that they are close to our shop though.


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1869258 said:


> Thats a joke right??? I know those rotors on the 3/4ton n up are really heavy


Pay scale is higher i think. I dont know exact details.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1869266 said:


> Pay scale is higher i think. I dont know exact details.


you would think they would have someone there the stealership needs money


----------



## Green Grass

albhb3;1869268 said:


> you would think they would have someone there the stealership needs money


You would be surprised how slow a Saturday is. Nobody wants to be there so most stop in the morning for an oil change.


----------



## albhb3

Green Grass;1869269 said:


> You would be surprised how slow a Saturday is. Nobody wants to be there so most stop in the morning for an oil change.


heck must of been a fluke I stopped by apple valley and they were out the door busypayup


----------



## Green Grass

albhb3;1869270 said:


> heck must of been a fluke I stopped by apple valley and they were out the door busypayup


Usually it is dead after 11 real busy before that.


----------



## IDST

ryde307;1869192 said:


> Looking to be done by 10AM.


Did you get this taken care of?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Checked all the fuses I could, some things in the fuse box I'm not sure how to check, big square (not relays) fuses.

Anyways, I wish I could at least figure out which fuse it should bb.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1869256 said:


> I know were they would at least give you a 150


That's a long drive for service


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1869276 said:


> Checked all the fuses I could, some things in the fuse box I'm not sure how to check, big square (not relays) fuses.
> 
> Anyways, I wish I could at least figure out which fuse it should bb.


The big ones you just look through the top and see if the circle is complete. 
Is it on the 14?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1869276 said:


> Checked all the fuses I could, some things in the fuse box I'm not sure how to check, big square (not relays) fuses.
> 
> Anyways, I wish I could at least figure out which fuse it should bb.


Maybe these squares you speak of are circuit breakers.


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;1869279 said:


> Maybe these squares you speak of are circuit breakers.


dont know best way to check though is to pull it out and stick your tongue in there


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1869276 said:


> Checked all the fuses I could, some things in the fuse box I'm not sure how to check, big square (not relays) fuses.
> 
> Anyways, I wish I could at least figure out which fuse it should bb.


Your book should tell you what dose is what.


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;1869282 said:


> dont know best way to check though is to pull it out and stick your tongue in there


That's the easiest way


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;1869282 said:


> dont know best way to check though is to pull it out and stick your tongue in there


That would work. Or pull them up just enough to touch a test light on the blades. Either way would work.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1869287 said:


> That would work. Or pull them up just enough to touch a test light on the blades. Either way would work.


The tongue test is more accurate


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1869291 said:


> The tongue test is more accurate


Thats how I checked 9volt batteries as a kid. To this day I know exactly what that feels like. Its almost like it had a taste to it. I might have to pull one out of a smoke detector just to bring back memories.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Uh OH! The RAP is headed straight up starting at noon. 

Come on 2"!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;1869294 said:


> Thats how I checked 9volt batteries as a kid. To this day I know exactly what that feels like. Its almost like it had a taste to it. I might have to pull one out of a smoke detector just to bring back memories.


I know what your saying weird matalicky taste...from experience a live fence wire doesnt give the same taste


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1869264 said:


> I go with my trusty napa batteries in everything. It helps that they are close to our shop though.


This... NAPA... always have run them


----------



## albhb3

cbservicesllc;1869299 said:


> This... NAPA... always have run them


they need to move some stores out to rosemount got an orilleys gotta go to eagan or applevalley for napa,autozone, chipotle...etc


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1869296 said:


> Uh OH! The RAP is headed straight up starting at noon.
> 
> Come on 2"!!!!!!!!!!!


We're comin, we're comin!


----------



## gmcdan

there used to be one on 3 in rosemount just a few blocks north of 42 . wonder if its there still .


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1869294 said:


> Thats how I checked 9volt batteries as a kid. To this day I know exactly what that feels like. Its almost like it had a taste to it. I might have to pull one out of a smoke detector just to bring back memories.


I know exactly what you mean!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1869296 said:


> Uh OH! The RAP is headed straight up starting at noon.
> 
> Come on 2"!!!!!!!!!!!


That sucks I'm supposed to go to the game tomorrow


----------



## skorum03

Just walked home from the bar. God it is cold


----------



## unit28

Splitts, is why i posted the last comment 
Still out


----------



## unit28

Minus two........


----------



## unit28

Last time we had an lps pass through the deer were coming out directly after it.


good luck hunters....


----------



## SnowGuy73

4° calm few clouds.


----------



## SnowGuy73

The 04:00 bump, 1-2", about 1".


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1869318 said:


> Last time we had an lps pass through the deer were coming out directly after it.
> 
> good luck hunters....


What is "lps"?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1869322 said:


> What is "lps"?


Low pressure system?..


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hourly is up to 2.5".


----------



## SnowGuy73

Up to 30% for Monday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like a borderline snowfall for most of us.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yuhas said a general 1-3".


----------



## PremierL&L

SnowGuy73;1869364 said:


> Yuhas said a general 1-3".


Yeah don't want to start the year 0 for 2!


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1869323 said:


> Low pressure system?..


That's my guess...


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Ryde, Did you ever handle the Plymouth/Wayzata property?
I can get it in the next hour or so. (plow with salt.....sand?)
PM me.


----------



## qualitycut

Looking at radar the tail end of our stuff is getting pulled down into iowa.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1869386 said:


> Looking at radar the tail end of our stuff is getting pulled down into iowa.


There is a second trough going to come through later. 2 mini storms.


----------



## djagusch

Anyone in the stillwater area wanting to do a sand run to new richmond or know anyone who does it in that area? Pm me if anyone can.


----------



## Green Grass

Lwnmwr you get the truck figured out? Otherwise i can look up the wiring.


----------



## qualitycut

Im going with an 1.5 max for me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1869400 said:


> Lwnmwr you get the truck figured out? Otherwise i can look up the wiring.


No. The '13 had the radio fuse in the engine compartment on the harness.

Don't see that in the '14.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1869409 said:


> Im going with an 1.5 max for me.


Hopefully.

I still need time to get invoicing done.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1869431 said:


> Hopefully.
> 
> I still need time to get invoicing done.


Your going get less than 1 i wouldnt sweat it


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1869437 said:


> Your going get less than 1 i wouldnt sweat it


Solid 2"..
......


----------



## unit28

Low pressure system

Angry bird storm
At the split


----------



## banonea

I am looking at 2" plus


----------



## wintergreen82

Camden;1868947 said:


> I want a blade for a skid steer, do you have one?


we have a 10ft snow wolf with extensions. No rust new cutting edge. We run it on our l225


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1869430 said:


> No. The '13 had the radio fuse in the engine compartment on the harness.
> 
> Don't see that in the '14.


It should be a 20 amp in the TIPM


----------



## qualitycut

Novaks been quite


----------



## Bill1090

They have me around 2-3"


----------



## Bill1090

Might go try to walk on ice today.


----------



## qualitycut

Shoukd be snowing according to radar


----------



## SnowGuy73

I just saw a newer truck with a body lift.... Haven't seen one of those in years and forgot how dumb they look!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1869458 said:


> It should be a 20 amp in the TIPM


You have a number? And TIPM, you mean main fuse block under hood, correct? No hidden block I'm missing.

I THIUGHT it was #104.


----------



## Greenery

It is here, Very lightly.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Medicine lake is froze over.


----------



## Camden

wintergreen82;1869455 said:


> we have a 10ft snow wolf with extensions. No rust new cutting edge. We run it on our l225


Sounds great! Send me some pics and a price. I'm looking to buy ASAP.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1869473 said:


> Shoukd be snowing according to radar


Said the first little bit won't hit the ground.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1869477 said:


> You have a number? And TIPM, you mean main fuse block under hood, correct? No hidden block I'm missing.
> 
> I THIUGHT it was #104.


Yes the main fuse block. I will look the number up in a few minutes


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1869478 said:


> It is here, Very lightly.


Nothing in Brooklyn park.


----------



## Camden

SnowGuy73;1869476 said:


> I just saw a newer truck with a body lift.... Haven't seen one of those in years and forgot how dumb they look!


Up here you see that sort of thing all the time. The worst is seeing trucks with smoke stacks coming out of the bed.


----------



## albhb3

Bill1090;1869472 said:


> Might go try to walk on ice today.


well if your gonna do that go get yourself a high life insurance policy and make me out as the bennie...


----------



## qualitycut

camden;1869483 said:


> sounds great! Send me some pics and a price. I'm looking to buy asap.


2500.00 ...........


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1869476 said:


> I just saw a newer truck with a body lift.... Haven't seen one of those in years and forgot how dumb they look!


They are the worst on Chevy with the low frame already. Can see the whole thing.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1869490 said:


> 2500.00 ...........


It might be worth that. I'd have to see some pics first


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;1869488 said:


> Up here you see that sort of thing all the time. The worst is seeing trucks with smoke stacks coming out of the bed.


There's one down here that has one big stack in the middle of the bed in the front. It must be 10"-12". The truck is also painted magenta or close to it. Its and ugly SOB


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1869139 said:


> Really, where at?


http://www.yidio.com/show/gold-rush-alaska


----------



## Bill1090

albhb3;1869489 said:


> well if your gonna do that go get yourself a high life insurance policy and make me out as the bennie...


Only 3' deep.


----------



## Greenery

SnowGuy73;1869486 said:


> Nothing in Brooklyn park.


10-12 flakes per minute


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1869486 said:


> Nothing in Brooklyn park.


Good I hope it hold off till after the game


----------



## TKLAWN

No snow!

$20 on the gophers to cover.


----------



## albhb3

jimslawnsnow;1869497 said:


> There's one down here that has one big stack in the middle of the bed in the front. It must be 10"-12". The truck is also painted magenta or close to it. Its and ugly SOB


Hey now 2 for show 1 for go


----------



## PremierL&L

TKLAWN;1869504 said:


> No snow!
> 
> $20 on the gophers to cover.


Play the money line Perry just scooped up wart to cover and let it ride!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1869488 said:


> Up here you see that sort of thing all the time. The worst is seeing trucks with smoke stacks coming out of the bed.


We have one of those clowns running around down by me too.


----------



## Green Grass

Snowing in loretto road starting to turn white


----------



## ryde307

TKLAWN;1869504 said:


> No snow!
> 
> $20 on the gophers to cover.


Are you in Vegas? You should bet on Mississippi to beat Alabama.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Flurries in Blaine.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1869287 said:


> That would work. Or pull them up just enough to touch a test light on the blades. Either way would work.


Yeah... I think I'll stick to the test light... Thumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1869514 said:


> Snowing in loretto road starting to turn white


White out here.


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1869521 said:


> White out here.


Light coating on the road


----------



## millsaps118

Light flurries in Elk River. Any report in Golden Valley area or New Brighton/Arden Hills?


----------



## CityGuy

Hey Green is that a landscape place over by the truss place? See they got a dump truck. Would they have black dirt in the spring?


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1869477 said:


> You have a number? And TIPM, you mean main fuse block under hood, correct? No hidden block I'm missing.
> 
> I THIUGHT it was #104.


Fuse 55 
Fuse 104 should be your power outlets.


----------



## TKLAWN

ryde307;1869515 said:


> Are you in Vegas? You should bet on Mississippi to
> 
> Yeah, I'll check the line.


----------



## ryde307

TKLAWN;1869504 said:


> No snow!
> 
> $20 on the gophers to cover.


If you are in Vegas you should put $20 on Mississippi state and $20 on the gophers both on the money line. I will paypal you money right now.payup


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1869526 said:


> Hey Green is that a landscape place over by the truss place? See they got a dump truck. Would they have black dirt in the spring?


Yeah mill pond is a full landscape supply


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1869486 said:


> Nothing in Brooklyn park.


What the heck are you doing up here?



Camden;1869488 said:


> Up here you see that sort of thing all the time. The worst is seeing trucks with smoke stacks coming out of the bed.


I friggin hate that... It looks ridiculous... Another local lawn company up here has at least one truck like that...


----------



## ryde307

TKLAWN;1869528 said:


> ryde307;1869515 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you in Vegas? You should bet on Mississippi to
> 
> Yeah, I'll check the line.
> 
> 
> 
> I just checked online. Most are around +300.
> The Gophers are around +400-450. That's worth it. Put 100k on it and don't plow for the rest of the year.
Click to expand...


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1869530 said:


> Yeah mill pond is a full landscape supply


Cool. Will have to have them drop a load of pulverized for me for yard.


----------



## ryde307

A friend just posted a pic of him out in his portable ice fishing. Snow you better step your game up.


----------



## TKLAWN

ryde307;1869533 said:


> TKLAWN;1869528 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just checked online. Most are around +300.
> The Gophers are around +400-450. That's worth it. Put 100k on it and don't plow for the rest of the year.
> 
> 
> 
> How does that work again?
Click to expand...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Moderate snow, pretty small flakes in MG


----------



## PremierL&L

TKLAWN;1869540 said:


> ryde307;1869533 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does that work again?
> 
> 
> 
> Bet 100 win 400 if they are plus 400
Click to expand...


----------



## ryde307

TKLAWN;1869540 said:


> ryde307;1869533 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does that work again?
> 
> 
> 
> It's all based on $100 bets. So +400 would mean bet $100 you would get $400 back if you won. Or 4:1 odds. So bet $20 win $80.
> 
> http://scoresandodds.com/readinglines.php
Click to expand...


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Small flakes. Dusting on road in Minnetonka.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

millsaps118;1869525 said:


> Light flurries in Elk River. Any report in Golden Valley area or New Brighton/Arden Hills?


Driveways white in St. Anthony. Just left a salt run. That was a waste.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1869527 said:


> Fuse 55
> Fuse 104 should be your power outlets.


I have power to the outlets. No radio. Heat controls work, can't change outlets for heat since it's tied into the radio.

Lights for heated seats turn on, but then go out in 2 seconds. Figure it's tied into climate control.


----------



## ryde307

Steady light snow in Hopkins. Everything is white. It is going to take awhile for this to amount to anything. Our walks with a little salt are completely clear. This snow is fluffy and dry so salt should burn off a fair amount.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1869551 said:


> I have power to the outlets. No radio. Heat controls work, can't change outlets for heat since it's tied into the radio.
> 
> Lights for heated seats turn on, but then go out in 2 seconds. Figure it's tied into climate control.


Try pulling the radio out and disconnecting the wiring harness from the back side? My Auto climate control and radio got stuck once... I pulled it out, unhooked it, plugged it back in, and it must have reset something...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hard ice expo not as good as the st Paul show.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light snow in Blaine now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

55 fuse wasn't it.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1869551 said:


> I have power to the outlets. No radio. Heat controls work, can't change outlets for heat since it's tied into the radio.
> 
> Lights for heated seats turn on, but then go out in 2 seconds. Figure it's tied into climate control.


Check that fuse 55 it would control all that.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1869560 said:


> 55 fuse wasn't it.


Did you accidentally knock something loose under the dash?


----------



## Green Grass

Green Grass;1869562 said:


> Did you accidentally knock something loose under the dash?


Fuse 67 and 71 would also control radio operations


----------



## qualitycut

Light snow can see the sun through the clouds. Im going to try and change my tune this year on snow. Under 2 in my guy is doing all 1 inch and im using my skid in one big lot. Over 2 i only have about 11 places to plow myself.


----------



## Camden

ryde307;1869515 said:


> Are you in Vegas? You should bet on Mississippi to beat Alabama.


Why do you want him to lose his money?!?!


----------



## Green Grass

Culvers colby Jack burger is not as good as I hoped.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1869555 said:


> Hard ice expo not as good as the st Paul show.....


Ahhhhh that's where you are


----------



## SSS Inc.

3/16" on the hockey boards in MPLS. Nice and steady light snow.

NORV!!!!!!


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;1869535 said:


> A friend just posted a pic of him out in his portable ice fishing. Snow you better step your game up.


This I saw I was trying to figure out what lake he was on.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

No power to the USB port in the console.


67 and 71 are good. 104 is good.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1869569 said:


> Light snow can see the sun through the clouds. Im going to try and change my tune this year on snow. Under 2 in my guy is doing all 1 inch and im using my skid in one big lot. Over 2 i only have about 11 places to plow myself.


Welcome to the club! Thumbs Up


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1869589 said:


> No power to the USB port in the console.


That powers through the radio. You are missing power or ground to the radio.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1869577 said:


> Culvers colby Jack burger is not as good as I hoped.


Expensive for what it is too.


----------



## CityGuy

So undercover boss is on. White Castle is on and now I want sliders. Damn wish we had one close.


----------



## wintergreen82

Camden;1869493 said:


> It might be worth that. I'd have to see some pics first


I'll send some when I get to WiFi. On our way to motley crue. Oh and definitely put money on miss st.


----------



## CityGuy

Gophers down 14 to 0


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1869599 said:


> Gophers down 14 to 0


That didn't take long.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1869601 said:


> That didn't take long.


They look like crap


----------



## albhb3

damnit decided to break my fuel filter cap what a piece of crap. FYI autozone is running a 20%off 100 or more plus mail in rebate of 25$ for rotella t5/t6 5w40 in a 5 gal bucket


----------



## albhb3

Hamelfire;1869603 said:


> They look like crap


did you really think they were giving Ostate a run pffft its mn the land of misfit teams


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1869595 said:


> So undercover boss is on. White Castle is on and now I want sliders. Damn wish we had one close.


He was at the white castle in inver grove one day after i seen it on tv


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1869569 said:


> Light snow can see the sun through the clouds. Im going to try and change my tune this year on snow. Under 2 in my guy is doing all 1 inch and im using my skid in one big lot. Over 2 i only have about 11 places to plow myself.


I saw the storm spltting last night
When i psted hmmmm.
Sorry i didn't have a new total at that time

Had to shut it down to get ready for work 
I usually leave at 330am

I drove through alot of ice fog this morning


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;1869607 said:


> did you really think they were giving Ostate a run pffft its mn the land of misfit teams


Well they are trying to make it a game.


----------



## CityGuy

Looks cold at the game.


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1869532 said:


> What the heck are you doing up here?
> 
> I friggin hate that... It looks ridiculous... Another local lawn company up here has at least one truck like that...


Black dually dodge?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Wcco just said up to 6" south metro. ......


----------



## CityGuy

Wow what a play.


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1869620 said:


> Black dually dodge?


No, red Ford 6.0 I think... come to think of it... I think I've seen the Dodge too


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1869627 said:


> No, red Ford 6.0 I think... come to think of it... I think I've seen the Dodge too


Is the ford a single cab? Usually pulling a white enclosed trailer?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1869621 said:


> Wcco just said up to 6" south metro. ......


Holy cow!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1869633 said:


> Is the ford a single cab? Usually pulling a white enclosed trailer?


Extended... I think... initials are RLS here in MG


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1869637 said:


> Holy cow!!!


Bring it.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

Finally picked up a little more production here... Maybe a 1/4", but a lot of places that have exposed asphalt are melting off


----------



## OC&D

I can't wait to drive around St. Paul now, as if the streets weren't bad enough already........


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1869640 said:


> Extended... I think... initials are RLS here in MG


Not the one I was thinking of. Never seen that company before. Seems we all learn of new companies each week.


----------



## OC&D

OC&D;1869647 said:


> I can't wait to drive around St. Paul now, as if the streets weren't bad enough already........


1/4" at best here btw.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1869621 said:


> Wcco just said up to 6" south metro. ......


Ha doubt it. Unless they are talking rochester as south metro


----------



## OC&D

BossPlow614;1869648 said:


> Not the one I was thinking of. Never seen that company before. Seems we all learn of new companies each week.


I think describing some of those guys as "companies" is giving them a little too much credit.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1869650 said:


> Ha doubt it. Unless they are talking rochester as south metro


my hourly is at 2.5 yet NWS says 2-5. was 3-6 this AM


----------



## jimslawnsnow

the greens seem to be shrinking and staying along or south of I-90


----------



## mnlefty

ryde307;1869535 said:


> A friend just posted a pic of him out in his portable ice fishing. Snow you better step your game up.


My brother in law got out on Page lake near Morris yesterday... said right on 2".


----------



## NorthernProServ

OC&D;1869651 said:


> I think describing some of those guys as "companies" is giving them a little too much credit.


This......


----------



## qualitycut

So whats going to happen is no plowable snow tonight and then when im drinking pina coladas on the beach we are going to get a foot.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1869664 said:


> So whats going to happen is no plowable snow tonight and then when im drinking pina coladas on the beach we are going to get a foot.


That's about it!


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1869627 said:


> No, red Ford 6.0 I think... come to think of it... I think I've seen the Dodge too


I think I have seen the red one and agree those trucks look ridiculous.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Down to less than an inch, and about an inch.


----------



## olsonbro

I have about a tenth of an inch so far here in vadnais heights. Steady Very light snow.


----------



## ryde307

At least watching the gophers game I can keep track of what the snow is doing.


----------



## NorthernProServ

BTW, Lwnmwr you weren't kidding...those DXT's are amazing....like plowing on a cloud. 


Maybe can't stack as high as the VXT's but this first snowfall was so wet and heavy probably a bad comparison.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1869664 said:


> So whats going to happen is no plowable snow tonight and then when im drinking pina coladas on the beach we are going to get a foot.


It never fails. You should know better


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1869669 said:


> Down to less than an inch, and about an inch.


I hate those amounts. Should plow but shouldn't at the same time


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1869671 said:


> At least watching the gophers game I can keep track of what the snow is doing.


Hahahaha... That's what I'm doing....laying in bed, watching.

We don't have anything so far in the north.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1869674 said:


> BTW, Lwnmwr you weren't kidding...those DXT's are amazing....like plowing on a cloud.
> 
> Maybe can't stack as high as the VXT's but this first snowfall was so wet and heavy probably a bad comparison.


Got my headlight adapters in yesterday, so I could put the DXT back on.

I was soooo happy.

Got your spreader running finally, had a chance to get it wired.

Figured out the paddle deal, so the salt doesn't run out. Other than that, worked good!

Ran about 50 bags through this morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1869678 said:


> I hate those amounts. Should plow but shouldn't at the same time


I hear you.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Snowing better near downtown . Traffic sucks on 35w FYI. I hope when I get out of this rink in an hour I have a 1/2"+......


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1869682 said:


> Snowing better near downtown . Traffic sucks on 35w FYI. I hope when I get out of this rink in an hour I have a 1/2"+......


Seeing a lot of black parking lots.


----------



## BossPlow614

OC&D;1869651 said:


> I think describing some of those guys as "companies" is giving them a little too much credit.


----------



## AaronsSnowMN

jimslawnsnow;1869678 said:


> I hate those amounts. Should plow but shouldn't at the same time


This....

We had quite a few storms last year that were borderline plow or don't plow. Either way I will have customers complain. So I just plow. If they complain then they can find a different contractor.


----------



## BossPlow614

NorthernProServ;1869668 said:


> I think I have seen the red one and agree those trucks look ridiculous.


Not professional at all & to build a brand with a set up such as that is not cost efficient at all.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1869684 said:


> Seeing a lot of black parking lots.


Anything with a trace of salt is black. The ones with hard pack are a bit messy.


----------



## Greenery

SnowGuy73;1869669 said:


> Down to less than an inch, and about an inch.


What do you have so far down there?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

AaronsSnowMN;1869689 said:


> This....
> 
> We had quite a few storms last year that were borderline plow or don't plow. Either way I will have customers complain. So I just plow. If they complain then they can find a different contractor.


I did that last year. It drove me nuts. Almost every dang snow was 1 1/2" with a 2" trigger.


----------



## Greenery

Well, getting stuff ready just in case and nothing but problems.

Occasional clicking that I can feel in my feet when 4x4 is engaged in the chevy. Same truck is melting solenoids which I haven't been able to solve. Bobcat does nothing but click when trying to start. Charged battery and cleaned all + - connections which didn't help.


----------



## cbservicesllc

AaronsSnowMN;1869689 said:


> This....
> 
> We had quite a few storms last year that were borderline plow or don't plow. Either way I will have customers complain. So I just plow. If they complain then they can find a different contractor.


Absolutely!!!!!! 



BossPlow614;1869690 said:


> Not professional at all & to build a brand with a set up such as that is not cost efficient at all.


Meh, they must be lowballing something right... I just try to build my customer base through professionalism...



Greenery;1869697 said:


> Well, getting stuff ready just in case and nothing but problems.
> 
> Occasional clicking that I can feel in my feet when 4x4 is engaged in the chevy. Same truck is melting solenoids which I haven't been able to solve. Bobcat does nothing but click when trying to start. Charged battery and cleaned all + - connections which didn't help.


Doesn't sound good...


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Snow started here (**** rapids)about 10, tiny dry flakes. 1/4" so far on the deck


----------



## Camden

NorthernProServ;1869674 said:


> BTW, Lwnmwr you weren't kidding...those DXT's are amazing....like plowing on a cloud.
> 
> Maybe can't stack as high as the VXT's but this first snowfall was so wet and heavy probably a bad comparison.


Just think how high you could stack if you had a chain lifted plow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1869706 said:


> Snow started here (**** rapids)about 10, tiny dry flakes. 1/4" so far on the deck


I'm starting to wonder if I'm going to get out tonight... hope so... My 1 Incher's are my only hope at this point...



Camden;1869710 said:


> Just think how high you could stack if you had a chain lifted plow.


Yeah, yeah, yeah....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1869710 said:


> Just think how high you could stack if you had a chain lifted plow.


Just think how much I get paid to push piles back without stacking them with the plow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1869718 said:


> Just think how much I get paid to push piles back without stacking them with the plow.


Alllllways....


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

DON'T stack snow with trucks! Stuff gets broken and then you can push piles with the skids or loader later


----------



## qualitycut

Im calling it, all that moisture is going south


----------



## cbservicesllc

Just refreshed the Meteo and the NWS line has gone down to 1.5 at MSP...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1869724 said:


> Just refreshed the Meteo and the NWS line has gone down to 1.5 at MSP...


Someone said 1.5 earlier.


----------



## CityGuy

Been out to a few places today on erands and it is amazing to see the amount of ice in these parking lots. I wonder who is plowing them and the amount of liability they are bringing upon themselves by not scraping or salting the hell out of them. 

I also see shoty work by cities/count/state that really amazes me. If a warm up does not happen the amount of work and salt to correct the problems now will be atleast double.


----------



## CityGuy

Goallllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## MNPLOWCO

1/3 inch on the hard and just under 1/2 inch on the garbage cans. Minnetonka 7 and 101 area.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Snowing decent in Edina.


----------



## PremierL&L

Hamelfire;1869726 said:


> Been out to a few places today on erands and it is amazing to see the amount of ice in these parking lots. I wonder who is plowing them and the amount of liability they are bringing upon themselves by not scraping or salting the hell out of them.
> 
> I also see shoty work by cities/count/state that really amazes me. If a warm up does not happen the amount of work and salt to correct the problems now will be atleast double.


I agree but gotta have the account want to spend the money to have it tar


----------



## SnowGuy73

Almost two hours from Blaine to Edina.


----------



## IDST

Greenery;1869697 said:


> Well, getting stuff ready just in case and nothing but problems.
> 
> Occasional clicking that I can feel in my feet when 4x4 is engaged in the chevy. Same truck is melting solenoids which I haven't been able to solve. Bobcat does nothing but click when trying to start. Charged battery and cleaned all + - connections which didn't help.


Change the battery it'll fire right up.


----------



## cbservicesllc

PremierL&L;1869730 said:


> I agree but gotta have the account want to spend the money to have it tar


This........



SnowGuy73;1869732 said:


> Almost two hours from Blaine to Edina.


Driving? Roads that bad?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1869726 said:


> Been out to a few places today on erands and it is amazing to see the amount of ice in these parking lots. I wonder who is plowing them and the amount of liability they are bringing upon themselves by not scraping or salting the hell out of them.
> 
> I also see shoty work by cities/count/state that really amazes me. If a warm up does not happen the amount of work and salt to correct the problems now will be atleast double.


Hey, buddy...you DO realize us private contractors only do what we are paid for, right?

And unlike public works, our clients have limited budgets


----------



## unit28

novak----- testing 1-2

where's our boy at?


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1869736 said:


> Hey, buddy...you DO realize us private contractors only do what we are paid for, right?
> 
> And unlike public works, our clients have limited budgets


I do understand that. I am just really suprised that some of these Big name places that do high volume traffic have ice 1-2 inches thick just feet outside the doors and throughout the parking lot. I watched several people just about biff it today.
One place we were at had a pallot of driveway salt right outside the door and no one had thought to use a bag of it.

At some point the contractor might just have to bight the bullet and do a little free something just to cover their butt from the slip and fall.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1869737 said:


> novak----- testing 1-2
> 
> where's our boy at?


How much of that moisture in SD are we worried about?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1869741 said:


> I do understand that. I am just really suprised that some of these Big name places that do high volume traffic have ice 1-2 inches thick just feet outside the doors and throughout the parking lot. I watched several people just about biff it today.
> One place we were at had a pallot of driveway salt right outside the door and no one had thought to use a bag of it.
> 
> At some point the contractor might just have to bight the bullet and do a little free something just to cover their butt from the slip and fall.


I'm not worried as a contractor. If no one pays me to do something, I'm not responsible.

Nowhere in the agreement / contract does it say properties will be completely ice free.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1869718 said:


> Just think how much I get paid to push piles back without stacking them with the plow.


Exactly!



NICHOLS LANDSCA;1869722 said:


> DON'T stack snow with trucks! Stuff gets broken and then you can push piles with the skids or loader later


Double Exactly. We still stack a little while plowing but not like the old days when the trucks would end up on top of the pile. No wonder we used to break so many a-frames.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1869741 said:


> At some point the contractor might just have to bight the bullet and do a little free something just to cover their butt from the slip and fall.


You're kidding right?


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1869735 said:


> This........
> 
> Driving? Roads that bad?


Yes.

People are just idiots, roads aren't terrible.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1869750 said:


> You're kidding right?


Nope! Contractor I used to plow for did that a fair amount. IMO it was to cover his butt on liability or show a little gratitude and maybe get paid faster or ???? Not sure on his theory .


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1869726 said:


> Been out to a few places today on erands and it is amazing to see the amount of ice in these parking lots. I wonder who is plowing them and the amount of liability they are bringing upon themselves by not scraping or salting the hell out of them.
> 
> I also see shoty work by cities/count/state that really amazes me. If a warm up does not happen the amount of work and salt to correct the problems now will be atleast double.


Target in fridley, the lot looked like a lake!


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1869726 said:


> Been out to a few places today on erands and it is amazing to see the amount of ice in these parking lots. I wonder who is plowing them and the amount of liability they are bringing upon themselves by not scraping or salting the hell out of them.
> 
> I also see shoty work by cities/count/state that really amazes me. If a warm up does not happen the amount of work and salt to correct the problems now will be atleast double.


You need to remember that its usually the property it self that is choosing no salt ot whatever not the contractor doing its job


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1869754 said:


> Nope! Contractor I used to plow for did that a fair amount. IMO it was to cover his butt on liability or show a little gratitude and maybe get paid faster or ???? Not sure on his theory .


Is he still in business? I'm not going to start spreading salt for free anytime soon, I'm certainly not going to start stacking or hauling snow for free anytime soon. I might open up an entrance or two if the city came by but anything else I do I better be getting paid for it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1869754 said:


> Nope! Contractor I used to plow for did that a fair amount. IMO it was to cover his butt on liability or show a little gratitude and maybe get paid faster or ???? Not sure on his theory .


More the business than the contractor. I made a good majority of my winter income from salt applications, all per time and zero tolerance!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1869756 said:


> You need to remember that its usually the property it self that is choosing no salt ot whatever not the contractor doing its job


This.........


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1869757 said:


> Is he still in business? I'm not going to start spreading salt for free anytime soon, I'm certainly not going to start stacking or hauling snow for free anytime soon. I might open up an entrance or two if the city came by but anything else I do I better be getting paid for it.


Yes he is.

I' m not talking about stacking. 
We use to drop a bag of salt or shovel a doorway or short small sidewalk or clean a curb in the handcap spot with a shovel type thing. Under 10 minutes of work.


----------



## mnlefty

Hamelfire;1869741 said:


> Big name places...
> 
> One place we were at had a pallot of driveway salt right outside the door and no one had thought to use a bag of it.


Did you "save big money" with an 11% rebate there? They are consistently the worst "big name" place as far as lot conditions imo... they are notoriously cheap in all aspects of business.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1869748 said:


> I'm not worried as a contractor. If no one pays me to do something, I'm not responsible.
> 
> Nowhere in the agreement / contract does it say properties will be completely ice free.


True that!!


----------



## djagusch

SSS Inc.;1869750 said:


> You're kidding right?


I'm pretty sure if he had a choice of doing free salting or putting the food on the table he would put food on the table.

Problem is the public sector employee does not see it that way as they basically have unlimited budgets.


----------



## CityGuy

mnlefty;1869763 said:


> Did you "save big money" with an 11% rebate there? They are consistently the worst "big name" place as far as lot conditions imo... they are notoriously cheap in all aspects of business.


Nope fuel place and a food retailer


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1869746 said:


> How much of that moisture in SD are we worried about?


some people will want to check their local metgen.....


----------



## unit28

I'm still out


----------



## SSS Inc.

djagusch;1869767 said:


> i'm pretty sure if he had a choice of doing free salting or putting the food on the table he would put food on the table.
> 
> Problem is the public sector employee does not see it that way as they basically have unlimited budgets.


i i iiiiiii iii
i i i ii iii
i i i ii 
i i iiiiiii iii
ii i ii
ii i iii ii
ii iiiiiii iii


----------



## unit28

think I see a lull


going out to bag one . 

fingers crossed


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1869741 said:


> I do understand that. I am just really suprised that some of these Big name places that do high volume traffic have ice 1-2 inches thick just feet outside the doors and throughout the parking lot. I watched several people just about biff it today.
> One place we were at had a pallot of driveway salt right outside the door and no one had thought to use a bag of it.
> 
> At some point the contractor might just have to bight the bullet and do a little free something just to cover their butt from the slip and fall.


I don't service what I am not being compensated for nor what has not been covered by the contract.



LwnmwrMan22;1869746 said:


> How much of that moisture in SD are we worried about?


This.......



LwnmwrMan22;1869748 said:


> I'm not worried as a contractor. If no one pays me to do something, I'm not responsible.
> 
> Nowhere in the agreement / contract does it say properties will be completely ice free.


This for sure! No assurance that surfaces will be perfectly clear.



Hamelfire;1869754 said:


> Nope! Contractor I used to plow for did that a fair amount. IMO it was to cover his butt on liability or show a little gratitude and maybe get paid faster or ???? Not sure on his theory .


He also opened himself up by performing outside of the Scope of Work... someone falls, customer blames contractor, contractor says that's not covered, customer says BUT you did it all those other times!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

I'm at 11/16" only 13/16" more and I'm going out.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1869769 said:


> some people will want to check their local metgen.....


Looks like MSP is down to just a bit less than 1.5


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1869780 said:


> Looks like MSP is down to just a bit less than 1.5


RAP has about .10" of liquid coming. I might get enough on my end of town.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Flurries in Shakopee.


----------



## CityGuy

Good win for the Wild.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1869782 said:


> RAP has about .10" of liquid coming. I might get enough on my end of town.


Wish full thinking?


----------



## Greenery

cbservicesllc;1869776 said:


> I don't service what I am not being compensated for nor what has not been covered by the contract.
> 
> This.......
> 
> This for sure! No assurance that surfaces will be perfectly clear.
> 
> He also opened himself up by performing outside of the Scope of Work... someone falls, customer blames contractor, contractor says that's not covered, customer says BUT you did it all those other times!!!


This ..

....


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Went and actually measured, now I'm at 1/4"


----------



## SnowGuy73

Maybe a half inch in my driveway.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1869718 said:


> Just think how much I get paid to push piles back without stacking them with the plow.


----------



## BossPlow614

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1869722 said:


> DON'T stack snow with trucks! Stuff gets broken and then you can push piles with the skids or loader later


This! I raise to its highest spot & that's it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1869776 said:


> I don't service what I am not being compensated for nor what has not been covered by the contract.
> 
> This.......
> 
> This for sure! No assurance that surfaces will be perfectly clear.
> 
> He also opened himself up by performing outside of the Scope of Work... someone falls, customer blames contractor, contractor says that's not covered, customer says BUT you did it all those other times!!!


The last.......part......


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1869791 said:


> Maybe a half inch in my driveway.


Me too. Been lightly snowing since 10:30


----------



## Camden

Hamelfire;1869784 said:


> Good win for the Wild.


Hate day games. Glad they won though.


----------



## unit28

Radar and has been handled well by the hrrr for the last several
runs. So...expect a lull for much of the afternoon and the evening.
Another decent snow band will develop later tonight. It will cross..........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sun poking out here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1869805 said:


> Radar and has been handled well by the hrrr for the last several
> runs. So...expect a lull for much of the afternoon and the evening.
> Another decent snow band will develop later tonight. It will cross..........


That's what I like to hear.


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1869805 said:


> Radar and has been handled well by the hrrr for the last several
> runs. So...expect a lull for much of the afternoon and the evening.
> Another decent snow band will develop later tonight. It will cross..........


Huh? ??????????????

Cross where?


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1869809 said:


> Huh? ??????????????


It's done snowing for now but another band will develope later and move across the area.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1869811 said:


> It's done snowing for now but another band will develope later and move across the area.


This is what I read too.


----------



## PremierL&L

unit28;1869805 said:


> Radar and has been handled well by the hrrr for the last several
> runs. So...expect a lull for much of the afternoon and the evening.
> Another decent snow band will develop later tonight. It will cross..........


.....Iowa please!


----------



## PremierL&L

Got buddies ice fishing without me can we just call it?


----------



## Green Grass

Wow are the roads slick.


----------



## Slarry2Shovels

PremierL&L;1869822 said:


> Got buddies ice fishing without me can we just call it?


 Lets go!!!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1869814 said:


> This is what I read too.


Says will cross with his famous ......... 
So i thought he was leaving that a mistory


----------



## banonea

Hamelfire;1869754 said:


> Nope! Contractor I used to plow for did that a fair amount. IMO it was to cover his butt on liability or show a little gratitude and maybe get paid faster or ???? Not sure on his theory .


if i have a place that is bad, i will drop some salt, but it is in my contract that if we don't have the freedom to salt when we feel it is necessary we are not liability for any type of accident or falls. I have been doing McDonald's here for 4 year's now and only dropped salt 3 times. When i asked them about it and brought up the liability of it they said they will take the lawsuit over wrecking the floor.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

PremierL&L;1869822 said:


> Got buddies ice fishing without me can we just call it?


Where at?==


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1869827 said:


> Wow are the roads slick.


Suprised no call yet. Most likely 10 man for mains in the morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1869830 said:


> Says will cross with his famous .........
> So i thought he was leaving that a mistory


I'm not sure, I only pay attention to the parts that make sense to me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1869827 said:


> Wow are the roads slick.


Bloomington ferry bridge is solid ice.


----------



## PremierL&L

SnowGuy73;1869832 said:


> Where at?==


Parley by waconia


----------



## cbservicesllc

Slarry2Shovels;1869828 said:


> Lets go!!!


Welcome!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

F'n college football... No local news.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1869833 said:


> Suprised no call yet. Most likely 10 man for mains in the morning.


Did you get fired? Just saw a City truck at Schmidt and Larch...


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1869844 said:


> Did you get fired? Just saw a City truck at Schmidt and Larch...


Nope. I bet it's the on call guy. Most likely a Slippery spot called in by the cops.


----------



## SnowGuy73

PremierL&L;1869837 said:


> Parley by waconia


Sweet.

They say how much ice?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Who was looking for a Kage and what size?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1869848 said:


> Who was looking for a Kage and what size?


A new (used once) Kage sk96 for $5,000.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I don't see even an inch for north of 94.

Heavy snow was supposed to be along 90, looks like it's in IA, Clear Lake to Mason City.


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1869846 said:


> Nope. I bet it's the on call guy. Most likely a Slippery spot called in by the cops.


And there is the call. I'm on my way in.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1869849 said:


> A new (used once) Kage sk96 for $5,000.


Polaris, but a 9'


----------



## PremierL&L

SnowGuy73;1869847 said:


> Sweet.
> 
> They say how much ice?


Right around 2 inches


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1869852 said:


> Polaris, but a 9'


9' blade or 9' system?

I'm assuming 9' blade.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Holy cow streets are slick in No Hope


----------



## SnowGuy73

PremierL&L;1869853 said:


> Right around 2 inches


Sounds about right.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1869857 said:


> Holy cow streets are slick in No Hope


Hahahahah!

No hope!


----------



## PremierL&L

SnowGuy73;1869858 said:


> Sounds about right.


Going to add a few too hopefully will my get few things tidy up Monday fishing everyday after that!


----------



## skorum03

Half an inch of snow here. Just did the old finger tip measurement on the sidewalk


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;1869809 said:


> Huh? ??????????????
> 
> Cross where?


Read nws forecast discussion for the rest. It's word for word.


----------



## SnowGuy73

PremierL&L;1869861 said:


> Going to add a few too hopefully will my get few things tidy up Monday fishing everyday after that!


I once heard at 10° its 1" per 24 hour period.


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;1869865 said:


> Read nws forecast discussion for the rest. It's word for word.


Just did thanks.


----------



## albhb3

just got raped at Orilleys 45$ for a fuel filter cap but hey its made of gold right???


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1869870 said:


> Just did thanks.


Same here... looks like they're saying .5 to 1 inch more for the Cities... here on the North side I'm starting to think I may not make an inch


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1869872 said:


> Same here... looks like they're saying .5 to 1 inch more for the Cities... here on the North side I'm starting to think I may not make an inch


Only 1/2" here so far.


----------



## unit28

Minni gfs metgen .12 pr
X18-1 liq /s high side


----------



## albhb3

unit28;1869875 said:


> Minni gfs metgen .12 pr
> X18-1 liq /s high side


english please


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1869877 said:


> english please


Thank you.


----------



## albhb3

melvin gordon (wis) 25rush 408rush yard 4tds and the 4th hasnt started yet


----------



## SnowGuy73

6oz cheese sauce.


----------



## ryde307

Accuweather says it is supposed to start snowing again in 9 minutes.


----------



## albhb3

it hasnt stopped here all day still might have an inch still nice enough to do a filter change on truck and take the dog to the park


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1869877 said:


> english please


.12 of moisture with a 18:1 ratio?


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1869884 said:


> Accuweather says it is supposed to start snowing again in 9 minutes.


Were screwed!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Weather radio is still saying 1-3".


----------



## Camden

Send it north, we've been shutout so far today.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1869849 said:


> A new (used once) Kage sk96 for $5,000.


There $4,900 new from the dealer


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1869893 said:


> There $4,900 new from the dealer


Just passing it along, not mine....


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Yep, only do what's in the contract. My wife keeps instructing me to not do any more than what is in the stated written contract otherwise it is call an "implied contract". Doing it makes it a part of the original and could be upheld in court. She is a major contract negotiator with many of the largest fortune 500's in our state.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1869896 said:


> Just passing it along, not mine....


Figured just saying

Tri state will have mine Monday finally


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1869900 said:


> Figured just saying
> 
> Tri state will have mine Monday finally


That's good to hear.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1869901 said:


> That's good to hear.


Yeah better late then never. Excited to try it out


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1869904 said:


> Yeah better late then never. Excited to try it out


Haha.

Good thing we haven't got a ton of snow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

albhb3;1869877 said:


> english please


I think he's saying MSP .12 of liquid at 18:1 ratio...

EDIT: On the high end...


----------



## Greenery

PremierL&L;1869837 said:


> Parley by waconia


I'm not so sure I would venture out on that lake after the incidents this fall.


----------



## albhb3

Greenery;1869917 said:


> I'm not so sure I would venture out on that lake after the incidents this fall.


people are idiots over a damn fish Ill take a 12"+ please


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1869923 said:


> people are idiots over a damn fish Ill take a 12"+ please


12" we will be driving out...


----------



## PremierL&L

Greenery;1869917 said:


> I'm not so sure I would venture out on that lake after the incidents this fall.


That had nothing to do with the lake just a couple unfortunate accidents


----------



## MNPLOWCO

PremierL&L;1869926 said:


> That had nothing to do with the lake just a couple unfortunate accidents


I don't know.....that's what the said about Camp Crystal lake in all of the
Jason horror movies.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Yahoo just said N of 394 pretty much done for the night


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

OC&D what's down by you? It would be nice to crack a beer. Still at 1/4" here


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1869938 said:


> Yahoo just said N of 394 pretty much done for the night


Dang it!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1869938 said:


> Yahoo just said N of 394 pretty much done for the night


Yahoo??? Like Yuhas? Or Yahoo? Legit Yahoo?


----------



## SSS Inc.

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1869940 said:


> OC&D what's down by you? It would be nice to crack a beer


I just did....twice. It sure looks like its off the radar but nws stills says around an inch tonight for me.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Kssst, that's me opening a beer. Go salt in the morning if needed


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1869947 said:


> Yahoo??? Like Yuhas? Or Yahoo? Legit Yahoo?


Yuhas/Yahoo, Dave Dahl/drama Dahl


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1869947 said:


> Yahoo??? Like Yuhas? Or Yahoo? Legit Yahoo?


Yuhas said it


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1869949 said:


> I just did....twice. It sure looks like its off the radar but nws stills says around an inch tonight for me.


I did with lunch at 14:30.


----------



## olsonbro

Still sitting at a shade less than a half inch in Vadnais. Hoping for no real accumulation for the rest of the night! Could go for a cocktail tonight


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

olsonbro;1869958 said:


> Still sitting at a shade less than a half inch in Vadnais. Hoping for no real accumulation for the rest of the night! Could go for a cocktail tonight


Me too! I'm risking it, don't see more than a salt run that I'll just do in the a.m.


----------



## skorum03

Just measured 5/8" on the sidewalk. Safe to go to the bar tonight?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I don't see it either.

Looks like I'll have ta go do my zero tolerance down by Olson, but that's it, thank God!


----------



## olsonbro

LwnmwrMan22;1869963 said:


> I don't see it either.
> 
> Looks like I'll have ta go do my zero tolerance down by Olson, but that's it, thank God!


Yup, I'm banking on having just a quick zero tolerance run too. We only have a few that we service under an inch anyway. Things are looking up tonight!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Looks to be a band developing west of the metro heading east


----------



## qualitycut

Well it snowed most of the day here and we have less than half. Going to take a lot more to plow


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1869981 said:


> Looks to be a band developing west of the metro heading east


And that is was the RAP showed developing around 10:00 for here.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1869990 said:


> And that is was the RAP showed developing around 10:00 for here.


Half inch maybe?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1870001 said:


> Half inch maybe?


At the most. I'll get up at 3:00 just to make sure but it sure looks bare on the radar for the most part.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1870004 said:


> At the most. I'll get up at 3:00 just to make sure but it sure looks bare on the radar for the most part.


Kinda what I'm thinking


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1870004 said:


> At the most. I'll get up at 3:00 just to make sure but it sure looks bare on the radar for the most part.


Yea, i really dont even want to wake up. My 1 inch accounts are probably not even going to be worth touching.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Flurries here again.


----------



## qualitycut

Jim, bano what you guys got down there?


----------



## SSS Inc.

For anyone keeping track of my truck questions, we ended up buying that truck that I thought had dots of rust in the wheel wells. Whatever it is washes right off. Turns out its a pretty clean truck so I was hoping to try it out tonight. Oh well.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Little spot growing down around Souix Falls, but doesn't look too major.


----------



## CityGuy

For a little bit of snow it's slippery out.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1870010 said:


> For anyone keeping track of my truck questions, we ended up buying that truck that I thought had dots of rust in the wheel wells. Whatever it is washes right off. Turns out its a pretty clean truck so I was hoping to try it out tonight. Oh well.


Like i said probably just break dust.


----------



## unit28

3 to 5 inches of snow has fallen near i-90 between sioux falls south
dakota and la crosse wisconsin.
Lesser amounts have fallen northward from i-90 across the southern
third of minnesota...generally 1 to 3 inches...from i-90 up to a line
from marshall...to redwood falls...saint peter...owatonna...and
rochester...snowfall totals will taper from 1 or 2 inches to around
a half inch or less as you move northward...across the central third
of minnesota...and west central wisconsin.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1870011 said:


> Little spot growing down around Souix Falls, but doesn't look too major.


I hate these little storms. Just give me 1.5"+ or give me nothing. I need one legit storm so I can reset the clock sort of speak at all our jobs.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1870008 said:


> Jim, bano what you guys got down there?


Haven't measured in town. Guy that works for says it looks like a couple inches. At my house about an inch


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1870014 said:


> Like i said probably just break dust.


It was kind of orange which made me question it. Of course I didn't think to rub it when I was there.


----------



## unit28

Thought the 2nd wave starts at 9 through 6am

Humidity and dews will drop in time for a great , morning hunt,


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1870018 said:


> I hate these little storms. Just give me 1.5"+ or give me nothing. I need one legit storm so I can reset the clock sort of speak at all our jobs.


Same what I posted earlier. Either 2" so there's no question or nothing dammit. But unfortunately we can choose the weather. Feels too to complain about it though


----------



## unit28

,,man the gfs pr dropped ,05 qpf


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

All the NWS forecasts now say "less than an inch" around the cities.


----------



## unit28

Only accumulation tonight
might be baileys in the coffee cup


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1870010 said:


> For anyone keeping track of my truck questions, we ended up buying that truck that I thought had dots of rust in the wheel wells. Whatever it is washes right off. Turns out its a pretty clean truck so I was hoping to try it out tonight. Oh well.


Bonus!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1870046 said:


> Only accumulation tonight
> might be baileys in the coffee cup


Thanks to you I just remebered my new bottle of Baileys calling my name. Might have to crack it open.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1870046 said:


> Only accumulation tonight
> might be baileys in the coffee cup


:laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1870010 said:


> For anyone keeping track of my truck questions, we ended up buying that truck that I thought had dots of rust in the wheel wells. Whatever it is washes right off. Turns out its a pretty clean truck so I was hoping to try it out tonight. Oh well.


Pictures or.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Still flurrying.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1870053 said:


> Bonus!!!!!


That was my thought. It was my only concern really so I think we are good to go. It helped me on my end of the negotiating since I thought I'll only go after it if I can get it for X dollars because of the potential problem.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1870057 said:


> Pictures or.....


Here ya go. Thumbs Up


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

unit28;1870046 said:


> Only accumulation tonight
> might be baileys in the coffee cup


That's about the only thing you've ever posted that I understand


----------



## SSS Inc.

That stuff on radar seems to be growing. Hmm.


----------



## unit28

Alrighty then
Playing monopoly with the grandkids
Got my coffee on and I'll be the banker


----------



## unit28

Ramsy co. will get 1.2
I'm still out


----------



## Polarismalibu

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1870064 said:


> That's about the only thing you've ever posted that I understand


That's exactly what I was thinking


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1870073 said:


> Ramsy co. will get 1.2
> I'm still out


1.2 more or total from this morning?


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1870063 said:


> Here ya go. Thumbs Up


Door wont open


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1870075 said:


> 1.2 more or total from this morning?


Gfs shows tonight


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1870077 said:


> Door wont open


That's why we took the glass out. Pretty solid though.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1870063 said:


> Here ya go. Thumbs Up


More rust than white....


----------



## Polarismalibu

4 zero tolerance per time accounts to do for me I guess. Shouldn't be to bad I can't sleep at night anymore sense the first storm anyway


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1870064 said:


> That's about the only thing you've ever posted that I understand


Ha! ..............


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1870070 said:


> That stuff on radar seems to be growing. Hmm.


Bring it.. ...


----------



## unit28

Polarismalibu;1870083 said:


> 4 zero tolerance per time accounts to do for me I guess. Shouldn't be to bad I can't sleep at night anymore sense the first storm anyway


Slippery outside


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1870079 said:


> Gfs shows tonight


You mean the RAP??? Maybe there is something on these I'm missing but the new one goes straight up and the radar is filling in. I think I better put the baileys back.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light coating since I shoveled the driveway at 16:00.


----------



## Polarismalibu

unit28;1870089 said:


> Slippery outside


Yeah it was coming home from the gopher game too. Probably has gotten better now that it's colder


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1870082 said:


> More rust than white....


The guy I bought it from is a lawn guy and a Paramedic. Whats up with all you lawn guys/ firefighters/paramedics???


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1870095 said:


> The guy I bought it from is a lawn guy and a Paramedic. Whats up with all you lawn guys/ firefighters/paramedics???


Not sure....

Wonder if I know him, local?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1870070 said:


> That stuff on radar seems to be growing. Hmm.


Sure does...


----------



## Doughboy12

What is up with everyone being out of tube sand for crying out loud. Nice planning but I can't tell if it was my poor planning or theirs.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1870101 said:


> Not sure....
> 
> Wonder if I know him, local?


East of Farmington.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1870095 said:


> The guy I bought it from is a lawn guy and a Paramedic. Whats up with all you lawn guys/ firefighters/paramedics???


We don't get paid enough so we all have to go do other jobs...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Not really growing on the radar. That's the last bit from Souix Falls. Wasn't much on their radar either.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1870090 said:


> You mean the RAP??? Maybe there is something on these I'm missing but the new one goes straight up and the radar is filling in. I think I better put the baileys back.


My gfs met gen has gps coordinates


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1870105 said:


> East of Farmington.


Probably not then.

A company of of Lakeville/Farmington bought all my snow stuff.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1870109 said:


> Probably not then.
> 
> A company of of Lakeville/Farmington bought all my snow stuff.


This guy was a one man band I think.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1870112 said:


> This guy was a one man band I think.


Ah, I see.


----------



## olsonbro

So what's the consensus? Is this second wave going to add much accumulation for us in the metro?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

olsonbro;1870120 said:


> So what's the consensus? Is this second wave going to add much accumulation for us in the metro?


I'll concens in 2 more hours.


----------



## Doughboy12

5 mins ago I would say yes... Now NO.


----------



## Doughboy12

Did you see the cafe head been camping out at Best Buy already for a week? 
Wants a cheap Tv. Should have just got a job. She could have earned one by now.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1870125 said:


> Did you see the cafe head been camping out at Best Buy already for a week?
> Wants a cheap Tv. Should have just got a job. She could have earned one by now.


Bushs fault...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1870125 said:


> Did you see the cafe head been camping out at Best Buy already for a week?
> Wants a cheap Tv. Should have just got a job. She could have earned one by now.


All for Black Friday?


----------



## unit28

Daughter came home with a new tv tonight
Got 95$ off from wrong price adbertised


----------



## cbservicesllc

olsonbro;1870120 said:


> So what's the consensus? Is this second wave going to add much accumulation for us in the metro?


I think its possible I'll hit an inch here... at least close enough


----------



## SSS Inc.

I'm pretending this won't add up but I will be waking up at 2 or 3 just in case we pick up enough. Another 3/4" and we will plow. Could happen.

I don't have any 1" accounts.


----------



## tacovic

What are east metro guys thinking? Doesn't look like we will get much more. Definitely less than an inch right now.


----------



## olsonbro

Yea I think it's going to be a close one. Radar is filling in, but it's all light snow. Took 6 or 7 hrs today to get the half inch we have now.


----------



## hansenslawncare

Hardly over 1/2 inch in Woodbury...


----------



## qualitycut

I was all ready to plow today now im not in the mood. I want to sleep tonight!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1870141 said:


> I was all ready to plow today now im not in the mood. I want to sleep tonight!


I've been sleeping off and on all day. Now I just want to sleep some more.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1870129 said:


> All for Black Friday?


Yes sir! ....


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1870146 said:


> I've been sleeping off and on all day. Now I just want to sleep some more.


We re wired a skid trailer, i would have rather slept


----------



## Bill1090

Doesn't look like we even have an inch yet.


----------



## Doughboy12

Everything is hooked up and mounted. Still need to find an ACC power source, fill the hydraulic res, adjust the lights, set the foot pad hoghts.... So not quite ready yet. 
GOAL!!!!!


----------



## Ranger620

nws still has less than half inch for me tonight (Rogers) we didnt get a half inch from the daytime snow I dont think we'll hit an inch...Maybe but dont think so??


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1870136 said:


> I'm pretending this won't add up but I will be waking up at 2 or 3 just in case we pick up enough. Another 3/4" and we will plow. Could happen.
> 
> I don't have any 1" accounts.


We don't have too many, but enough to go make some money on... Thumbs Up


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1870159 said:


> We don't have too many, but enough to go make some money on... Thumbs Up


I can sleep and do mine during the day tomorrow because they are not open on Sunday.


----------



## SSS Inc.

RAP is going even higher now. Hmmm.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1870163 said:


> RAP is going even higher now. Hmmm.


End of it is near Willmar... we'll know soon enough


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1870164 said:


> End of it is near Willmar... we'll know soon enough


Its been there for the last hr though


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1870153 said:


> Everything is hooked up and mounted. Still need to find an ACC power source, fill the hydraulic res, adjust the lights, set the foot pad hoghts.... So not quite ready yet.
> GOAL!!!!!


You should have wire ends on the main harness coming in threw the firewall with a tag that says accpwr. I wouldn't even put the shoes on unless you have a gravel driveway


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1870164 said:


> End of it is near Willmar... we'll know soon enough


You should get 1" I'm basically there


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1870164 said:


> End of it is near Willmar... we'll know soon enough


Not really adding up yet. But it is snowing. I flooded the rink 15 minutes ago and its white again.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1870169 said:


> You should have wire ends on the main harness coming in threw the firewall with a tag that says accpwr. I wouldn't even put the shoes on unless you have a gravel driveway


Sorry to confuse. Not shoes...feet, for when you take it off. 
I just need to figure out where to put that wire. Needs a switched feed.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1870168 said:


> Its been there for the last hr though


Looks like it was Marshall an hour ago


----------



## SSS Inc.

A little dot of green on the radar headed right at me!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1870172 said:


> Not really adding up yet. But it is snowing. I flooded the rink 15 minutes ago and its white again.


Yeah I was at a half inch total today about an hour ago... not much more since then...


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1870175 said:


> Looks like it was Marshall an hour ago


Ya never mind thats what I was thinking


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1870170 said:


> You should get 1" I'm basically there


you have an inch in rogers??


----------



## Camden

Snowing decent in St Cloud


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1870173 said:


> Sorry to confuse. Not shoes...feet, for when you take it off.
> I just need to figure out where to put that wire. Needs a switched feed.


Ahh got ya. On my ford and my buddy's Chevy it had the accpwr wire under the dash. That's where our plows are wires to.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1870179 said:


> you have an inch in rogers??


At my house almost. I'm going to check my properties behind cabelas area around 11 or so. You still got that big account by cub you had last year?


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1870181 said:


> Ahh got ya. On my ford and my buddy's Chevy it had the accpwr wire under the dash. That's where our plows are wires to.


Thanks I will look again. I was running short of time for an appointment and had to abandon right after I pulled it though the fire wall.


----------



## Doughboy12

I "trimmed" too much off the lower air dam/skirt. Oh well it will grow back right?


----------



## banonea

MNPLOWCO;1869897 said:


> Yep, only do what's in the contract. My wife keeps instructing me to not do any more than what is in the stated written contract otherwise it is call an "implied contract". Doing it makes it a part of the original and could be upheld in court. She is a major contract negotiator with many of the largest fortune 500's in our state.


Never thought about that......Good to knowThumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

Im going to bed, of i got to plow will wait till i get up. Wouldn't want my customers to get their expectations to high


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1870182 said:


> At my house almost. I'm going to check my properties behind cabelas area around 11 or so. You still got that big account by cub you had last year?


yup. There 1"


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1870183 said:


> Thanks I will look again. I was running short of time for an appointment and had to abandon right after I pulled it though the fire wall.


Yeah it's right off the main truck harness. It's a group of 10 or more wore ends just look at the tag on the harness to see what color is he acc power and you should be good


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1870189 said:


> yup. There 1"


I will post what I find when I go out and check mine over there. I'm just on the other side of 101 behinds sharbors so they're pretty close I'm sure


----------



## banonea

olsonbro;1869967 said:


> Yup, I'm banking on having just a quick zero tolerance run too. We only have a few that we service under an inch anyway. Things are looking up tonight!


I am planning on a full run thru, want to see how everyone dose. Got 2 new shovelers and 1 semi new driver....


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1870191 said:


> Yeah it's right off the main truck harness. It's a group of 10 or more wore ends just look at the tag on the harness to see what color is he acc power and you should be good


Is that one on/off with the key?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1870196 said:


> Is that one on/off with the key?


The one labeled acc power is yes


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1870195 said:


> I am planning on a full run thru, want to see how everyone dose. Got 2 new shovelers and 1 semi new driver....


Do you do north side of Roch?


----------



## unit28

Snow........


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1870008 said:


> Jim, bano what you guys got down there?


I am around 1" to 1.5". haven't been out yet, going out at 11:00 tonight.


----------



## unit28

Nam is up .16 qpf


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1870194 said:


> I will post what I find when I go out and check mine over there. I'm just on the other side of 101 behinds sharbors so they're pretty close I'm sure


I'll wait to hear as well...


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1870194 said:


> I will post what I find when I go out and check mine over there. I'm just on the other side of 101 behinds sharbors so they're pretty close I'm sure


I'm thinking of sending one truck out to just do a quick scrape then i'll salt in the am


----------



## skorum03

I am almost at an inch now. Plowing almost for sure now. just the 1"ers


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1870032 said:


> Same what I posted earlier. Either 2" so there's no question or nothing dammit. But unfortunately we can choose the weather. Feels too to complain about it though


I need 2" to hit all my per push accounts, that pays for labor and fuel for the night


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1870032 said:


> Same what I posted earlier. Either 2" so there's no question or nothing dammit. But unfortunately we can choose the weather. Feels too to complain about it though


you try that sander yet?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1870206 said:


> I'm thinking of sending one truck out to just do a quick scrape then i'll salt in the am


Looks like it should be done by about 12:30 here


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1870063 said:


> Here ya go. Thumbs Up


I SO WANT THIS!!!!!!! LOOKS LIKE A GREAT SIDEWALK UNITThumbs Up::laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

Well that was fun. 

Tried to scrape and wing the crap off the roads. That didn't work. So laid the salt a little heavier.


----------



## qualitycut

First official measure of the day for me on the paver walkway was at .6


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1870201 said:


> I am around 1" to 1.5". haven't been out yet, going out at 11:00 tonight.


Good luck out there!


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1870203 said:


> I'll wait to hear as well...


I second this.


----------



## tacovic

Still .5" in Woodbury/Lakeland. Looks like radar is redeveloping. Hopefully we dont pick up more than a half inch. All my accounts are 1" triggers!


----------



## qualitycut

tacovic;1870219 said:


> Still .5" in Woodbury/Lakeland. Looks like radar is redeveloping. Hopefully we dont pick up more than a half inch. All my accounts are 1" triggers!


its been snowing here most of the day and we seem to have been stuck at that number all day.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1870146 said:


> I've been sleeping off and on all day. Now I just want to sleep some more.


I got quite a bit done today. Replaced a blower motor and regulator in the sand truck, squirrels decided to use it for a walnut storage:realmad:.....

Got the new Beacon mounted and wired in the truck. Still got 8 more lights on the running boards to do and figure out the corner strobes.....Thumbs Up

Got the garage semi lean, till I wired up the strobes......

Got the beacon and the wiper motor on the skid loader, that is a whole nother story:realmad:

looking forward to a easy night tonight......


----------



## IDST

I'll be going out for my incher's tonight.
.50 on my sidewalks since i shoveled this afternoon. Had just under .75 then


----------



## cbservicesllc

tacovic;1870219 said:


> Still .5" in Woodbury/Lakeland. Looks like radar is redeveloping. Hopefully we dont pick up more than a half inch. All my accounts are 1" triggers!


I think you can take 1" to the bank... that band out West is intensifying slightly...


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1870198 said:


> Do you do north side of Roch?


I am all over town, but a good chuck of my work is on the north side, what's up?


----------



## qualitycut

Everybody near me is around .5 -.6


----------



## qualitycut

.06 official at airport


----------



## MNPLOWCO

5 measurements in various areas around Minnetonka 7 and 101. Just under an inch at 8/10th and just one area measured 1". 1" on top of trash cans. Manholes still visible due to warmth and center of the roads in areas clear due to some blowing.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

qualitycut;1870229 said:


> .06 official at airport


6/10th of 1"? or .6 (over half an inch)?


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1870225 said:


> I think you can take 1" to the bank... that band out West is intensifying slightly...


Yep I'm about a tenth short of 1" here now still coming down. I'm doing all the 1" accounts.... So all but one


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1870232 said:


> Yep I'm about a tenth short of 1" here now still coming down. I'm doing all the 1" accounts.... So all but one


Yep, I'm going to do 1" accounts...


----------



## qualitycut

MNPLOWCO;1870231 said:


> 6/10th of 1"? or .6 (over half an inch)?


.6 my bad....


----------



## tacovic

qualitycut;1870221 said:


> its been snowing here most of the day and we seem to have been stuck at that number all day.


Very true. I am really hoping we dont get an inch, could definitely use a good nights sleep.


----------



## ryde307

I tape measured 1" to 1.1 at two spots on one lot in Eden prairie by 62 and 169.


----------



## hansenslawncare

Used a tape measure as well. .75 in Woodbury.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1870236 said:


> I tape measured 1" to 1.1 at two spots on one lot in Eden prairie by 62 and 169.


Hmmm. Maybe southeast metro got less throughout the day.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1870239 said:


> Hmmm. Maybe southeast metro got less throughout the day.


Once you go to sleep you will get another 3/4"


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1870242 said:


> Once you go to sleep you will get another 3/4"


Yea, i should have driven by the hotel before i got home and seen if they already did tbe sidewalks. Then i wouldn't mind the 1 inch drives could wait till 6-7


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1870233 said:


> Yep, I'm going to do 1" accounts...


Well same for this this guy then.

Thank God its Sunday tomorrow...all my commercial are closed but one.


----------



## Green Grass

NorthernProServ;1870245 said:


> Well same for this this guy then.
> 
> Thank God its Sunday tomorrow...all my commercial are closed but one.


Exactly I think i will do them around 9 after a great nights sleep.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Nobody is seeing anything close to 1.5 at all are they?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1870247 said:


> Exactly I think i will do them around 9 after a great nights sleep.


I was thinking that untill my buddy said he mad his snowcross track already. My day suddenly got booked lol


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1870249 said:


> Nobody is seeing anything close to 1.5 at all are they?


Not yet anyway still 2 hours it looks like


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1870252 said:


> Not yet anyway still 2 hours it looks like


You will be out of it in 40 min


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1870249 said:


> Nobody is seeing anything close to 1.5 at all are they?


Your 1.1 is closer than my .7


----------



## OC&D

I wish it would just flipping snow or not already. This half-assed crap is getting annoying.


----------



## Polarismalibu

OC&D;1870256 said:


> I wish it would just flipping snow or not already. This half-assed crap is getting annoying.


You shouldn't care. Go to bed wake up and not worry


----------



## ryde307

Polarismalibu;1870251 said:


> I was thinking that untill my buddy said he mad his snowcross track already. My day suddenly got booked lol


Let me bring my sled up.
How much snow in Plymouth?


----------



## skorum03

I'm getting up at 3


----------



## Greenery

ryde307;1870261 said:


> Let me bring my sled up.
> How much snow in Plymouth?


That's what I'm thinking. Where's this track?

Sold one of the sleds today so I'll be shopping for a new one this week.

I will be in plymouth in an hour or so and will report.


----------



## Doughboy12

Snow total here just doubled in the last hour and a half.


----------



## Greenery

I didn't make it to plymouth yet but I measured 1" in Maple Plain.


----------



## NorthernProServ

skorum03;1870263 said:


> I'm getting up at 3


Going for 5am here.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Now time for bed !!


----------



## Ranger620

Greenery;1870272 said:


> I didn't make it to plymouth yet but I measured 1" in Maple Plain.


My guy just reported 1" maybe 1 and 1/16th in plymouth 494 and 9. I gave him a ruler:laughing:
Im headed out, may as well get it done and sleep in tomorrow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Not even 1/2" at my house.

Headed towards the rest of you guys to get the 1" done where needed.


----------



## tacovic

LwnmwrMan22;1870278 said:


> Not even 1/2" at my house.
> 
> Headed towards the rest of you guys to get the 1" done where needed.


Where is that? 1.5" in Lakeland, wondering if Woodbury has over an inch.


----------



## Greenery

Ranger620;1870276 said:


> My guy just reported 1" maybe 1 and 1/16th in plymouth 494 and 9. I gave him a ruler:laughing:
> Im headed out, may as well get it done and sleep in tomorrow


If you are interested in helping out with that salting in Plymouth PM me your #.

1.25 in Ep


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1870276 said:


> My guy just reported 1" maybe 1 and 1/16th in plymouth 494 and 9. I gave him a ruler:laughing:
> Im headed out, may as well get it done and sleep in tomorrow


That's the gameplan here... already down one return spring though... Son of a!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Found an inch at 23/35W in Lino Lakes. Think some of that was leftover from the last storm tbough.

Called in one shoveler so I don't have to get out of the truck.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

tacovic;1870279 said:


> Where is that? 1.5" in Lakeland, wondering if Woodbury has over an inch.


North of Forest Lake.


----------



## ryde307

Having a Lwnmwr night. Couple guys didn't make it in. One shoveled quit to cold and wet. Big salt truck is not done being built. 550 salt truck just broke. All that is left is a f250 with ,2 yard Salter.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sleeping all day and not eating has caught up with me.

Gotta find a border to make a run for I guess.

Or the Castle.


----------



## SnowGuy73

An additional, approximately 1.5" here for total of 2".


----------



## andersman02

SnowGuy73;1870290 said:


> An additional, approximately 1.5" here for total of 2".


Thats about where we are in bloomington. Heading out now. Hopefully can rip through my resi and get home for some sleep before the sun comes out...wishfull thinking.


----------



## SnowGuy73

andersman02;1870291 said:


> Thats about where we are in bloomington. Heading out now. Hopefully can rip through my resi and get home for some sleep before the sun comes out...wishfull thinking.


At least its powder.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Well, I did my one account, my driveway!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1870293 said:


> Well, I did my one account, my driveway!


I guess back to sleep.......


----------



## ryde307

SnowGuy73;1870294 said:


> I guess back to sleep.......


Careful don't strain yourself.


----------



## ryde307

550 is back working. Happy we keep some spare parts around. Alternator went out. We had a spare luckily.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1870295 said:


> Careful don't strain yourself.


Haha.

Got up for a fire call, figured I'd shovel the drive.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1870296 said:


> 550 is back working. Happy we keep some spare parts around. Alternator went out. We had a spare luckily.


Good to hear!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Finally met the legendary Lwnmwrman in person!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Front car...White Castle, **** Rapids, 2:30 am. Hard to see, yellow light on top....

"Took a cab from BURNSVILLE!!" keeps playing in my head while waiting.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1870299 said:


> Finally met the legendary Lwnmwrman in person!


And it wasn't even to pull me out!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Screw it. I'm plowing.


----------



## Greenery

SSS Inc.;1870302 said:


> Screw it. I'm plowing.


Just do it!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1870302 said:


> Screw it. I'm plowing.


About time you do something after taking all Sumner off!

Haha.


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1870305 said:


>


"They ain't doing no special"....


----------



## unit28

Nothing to report isanti 
Done





I'm out


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I think I know why $$$ likes to plow. He only has 2"+ accounts. He doesn't go out enough, probably 60% of the time as us 1"ers. 

He needs more 1" accounts to get burned out like the rest of us.


----------



## SSS Inc.

What the heck. Two plows sitting at my dads and neither plow does anything. Plow lights work.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1870305 said:


>


Hahahaha... first time I've ever seen that!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1870311 said:


> I think I know why $$$ likes to plow. He only has 2"+ accounts. He doesn't go out enough, probably 60% of the time as us 1"ers.
> 
> He needs more 1" accounts to get burned out like the rest of us.


Maybe you're ON to something there!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1870312 said:


> What the heck. Two plows sitting at my dads and neither plow does anything. Plow lights work.


Maybe you're not going out???

Bad solenoids?


----------



## skorum03

Nobody out plowing anything in Hudson


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Very few in **** Rapids.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1870315 said:


> Maybe you're not going out???
> 
> Bad solenoids?


I'm out. We have two trucks for every guy for some reason. I'll figure it out in the daylight.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1870319 said:


> I'm out. We have two trucks for every guy for some reason. I'll figure it out in the daylight.


Lucky.....


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1870318 said:


> Very few in **** Rapids.


Um in anoka heading to **** rapids.
Any reports on long lake and orono? Downtown mpls??


----------



## MNPLOWCO

4:45 am. Minnetonka 7 and 101 area 1.25 to 1.4 inches on the hard. 1.4 on the garbage cans. Running out
for 3 commercials. And ready for 2" per time whiners that "think" it hit the 2" mark..and the monthly contracts that "think" it hit the 2" mark. And the yearly's that "think" it hit the 2" mark. I think next year I will charge all accounts a $10.00 up fee and send each one a tape Measurer.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hockey boards, what do you have in MPLS?


----------



## cbservicesllc

MNPLOWCO;1870325 said:


> 4:45 am. Minnetonka 7 and 101 area 1.25 to 1.4 inches on the hard. 1.4 on the garbage cans. Running out
> for 3 commercials. And ready for 2" per time whiners that "think" it hit the 2" mark..and the monthly contracts that "think" it hit the 2" mark. And the yearly's that "think" it hit the 2" mark. I think next year I will charge all accounts a $10.00 up fee and send each one a tape Measurer.


Sounds about right...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Just wrapped up, heading for bed... I could go for 1/1.5 inch snowfalls every night...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1 total account plowed in Columbia Heoghts on Hwy 65 from 694 all the way down to 38th ave.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1870328 said:


> Just wrapped up, heading for bed... I could go for 1/1.5 inch snowfalls every night...


Every Friday or Saturday night. Not every night.


----------



## unit28

SNOWFALL (IN)
YESTERDAY 1.3 inches

Avg Minneapolis


----------



## skorum03

Measured with a ruler 1.25" on pavement. Only other place in town that was getting plowed was Walgreens


----------



## skorum03

skorum03;1870332 said:


> Measured with a ruler 1.25" on pavement. Only other place in town that was getting plowed was Walgreens


I was kinda surprised that no where else has been touched


----------



## unit28

Tonight: cloudy with a 20 percent chance of snow showers. patchy blowing and drifting snow after midnight. lows around 7. west winds 10 to 20 mph.

Monday: cloudy with a 30 percent chance of snow showers. patchy blowing and drifting snow. highs around 16. northwest winds 15 to 20 mph.


----------



## unit28

In other words.......


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1870326 said:


> Hockey boards, what do you have in MPLS?


Just shy of one and a half hockey pucks. Anything untouched with no salt is real close to 1.5". A few jobs were at 1.25"


----------



## qualitycut

1-1.25 igh to eagan


----------



## tacovic

1.5" in Woodbury. Just wrapped up my route. Nice easy push. NO one else was out plowing. Probably only saw 2 plow trucks all night. Not even city plows. The roads were real bad too.


----------



## qualitycut

1 in rosemount


----------



## qualitycut

Buddy said 1 3/4 Oakdale


----------



## MNPLOWCO

1 inch in Hopkins.I can't find better than one-half inch to three quarters inch Eden Prairie. Prairie Center Drive 212 494 area


----------



## SSS Inc.

1.5" on the button across from MOA.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1870359 said:


> 1.5" on the button across from MOA.


Which runway you plowing?


----------



## SnowGuy73

9° light wind, few clouds.


----------



## SnowGuy73

No more snow since I shoveled at 02:00.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm sticking with about 2" here total.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

$2.62 / gallon. Might be below $2.00 at this rate by New Years.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1870360 said:


> Which runway you plowing?


East........


----------



## PremierL&L

Alright I'm done for the day Skol Vikes!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Mmmmmm.... KitKats and Orange Rockstars.... LET'S GO!!!!


----------



## PremierL&L

Vikes couch Busch light LET'S GO!


----------



## SSS Inc.

PremierL&L;1870382 said:


> Vikes couch Busch light LET'S GO!


Now all the high rolling beer snobs on here will rip your choice of beer. I got your back.


----------



## PremierL&L

SSS Inc.;1870387 said:


> Now all the high rolling beer snobs on here will rip your choice of beer. I got your back.


Don't worry were snobs too ive had a bunch i just drink the best!


----------



## andersman02

Need some more of that! Mcds then maybe a nap or maybe not.


NORV


----------



## andersman02

LwnmwrMan22;1870300 said:


> Front car...White Castle, **** Rapids, 2:30 am. Hard to see, yellow light on top....
> 
> "Took a cab from BURNSVILLE!!" keeps playing in my head while waiting.


Tbell my go to for after bar food.. hope you have a bathroom near by


----------



## SnowGuy73

PremierL&L;1870382 said:


> Vikes couch Busch light LET'S GO!


Did you get the camp cans?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1870403 said:


> Did you get the camp cans?


Camo...

Damn auto correct.


----------



## PremierL&L

SnowGuy73;1870404 said:


> Camo...
> 
> Damn auto correct.


No those are only out for Busch Heavies


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wonder if TK is too nervous to check PS this morning???


----------



## CityGuy

Road temp avg is 34


----------



## PremierL&L

LwnmwrMan22;1870408 said:


> Wonder if TK is too nervous to check PS this morning???


Nope just spoke with him like 20 min ago he's got his rook on it!!

NORV!!!


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1870408 said:


> Wonder if TK is too nervous to check PS this morning???


I'm here, NWS said Waconia got 1.6. They supposedly did our 1inch stuff, now I'm thinking they should have just done everything.:realmad:


----------



## TKLAWN

PremierL&L;1870410 said:


> Nope just spoke with him like 20 min ago he's got his rook on it!!
> 
> NORV!!!


NORV!!!

Go Teddy Go Vikings


----------



## CityGuy

Yuhas says blowing snow this afternoon through tomorrow. 10-20mph.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm shocked at how little is plowed this morning. Guess I'm the idiot???

I'll probably get home, where we had a 1/2", and everything will benplowed except my stuff.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1870413 said:


> NORV!!!
> 
> Go Teddy Go Vikings


You got money on the game?


----------



## PremierL&L

TKLAWN;1870411 said:


> I'm here, NWS said Waconia got 1.6. They supposedly did our 1inch stuff, now I'm thinking they should have just done everything.:realmad:


There's no 1.6 on tar


----------



## SnowGuy73

PremierL&L;1870406 said:


> No those are only out for Busch Heavies


Ah, copy that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light snow and windy in Chicago for the game!


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1870417 said:


> You got money on the game?


Damn right.. Till all of Clark county runs out of paper.

And if my aunt had different plumbing she'd be my uncle


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yuhas says 40° a week from today. 

No!..........


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1870422 said:


> Yuhas says 40° a week from today.
> 
> No!..........


Bring it on!

Have to take the good with the bad.


----------



## CityGuy

According to kstp. ISIS is claiming to have beheaded an army ranger and an aide worker.

Time to blow a country off the face of the earth. 
We cannot negotiate with these terrorists.


----------



## Camden

I'm going to go see how many cell towers I can plow before kick-off. Hoping to get 20-25 done.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1870427 said:


> Bring it on!
> 
> Have to take the good with the bad.


No I don't...


----------



## Doughboy12

Hamelfire;1870430 said:


> According to kstp. ISIS is claiming to have beheaded an army ranger and an aide worker.
> 
> Time to blow a country off the face of the earth.
> We cannot negotiate with these terrorists.


Send in Mitch Rapp!


----------



## Doughboy12

100 pages to go for 5000


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1870430 said:


> According to kstp. ISIS is claiming to have beheaded an army ranger and an aide worker.
> 
> Time to blow a country off the face of the earth.
> We cannot negotiate with these terrorists.


It was time for that a long time ago.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I forgot how much I like 1" snows. Did everything by myself no paying employees and it only took 5 hours instead of 20


----------



## SnowGuy73

Wal-Mart is just being plowed now....

Good time to do it.


----------



## Green Grass

I see the state did not make it out around here.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1870444 said:


> Wal-Mart is just being plowed now....
> 
> Good time to do it.


If they, expect more pay more


----------



## unit28

@sx3
I
I was saying last night about gps based data.
This is an xcerpt from noaa 


evis et al. 1994, Askne and Nordius 1987). This delay results in a small error in the estimated position of the receiver known as the zenith wet delay (ZWD), which is nearly proportional to the vertically integrated water vapor, or integrated precipitable water (IPW). NOAA’s Environmental Research Laboratories (ERL) are now producing these esti- mates (i.e., vertically integrated water vapor) for 15 GPS sites in the United States, with an additional 18 sites expected later in 1997.These GPS-IPW observations provide high-frequency,
accurate observations unaffected by weather conditions, as shown by tests done by ERL and others. Satellite-based IPW estimates are also available, but have limitations. Those based on measurements of upwelling infrared radiation are reliable only in cloud-free areas

Those based on upwelling microwave radiation (available only over the oceans) are valid in cloudy re- gions but are less accurate than the IR-based estimates. The GPS-based IPW measurements are most valuable when satel- lites cannot obtain good measurements, mainly in cloudy re- gions where, from a forecasting perspective, the need to have accurate measurements is highest.

Using the new version of the Rapid Update Cycle (RUC-2, Benjamin 1998), various tests are being performed to examine the accuracy of IPW information and the impact of GPS-IPW observations on short-range forecasts of moisture and precipitation


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks to me that this snow has helped the parking lots that were slicker than snot.

Gives it a little traction rather than completely glare ice.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1870448 said:


> I see the state did not make it out around here.


Really?

Or did they salt everything and need the sun to start working it.


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1870450 said:


> If they, expect more pay more


This......


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1870461 said:


> Really?
> 
> Or did they salt everything and need the sun to start working it.


I got to maple plain and the roads are clear


----------



## CityGuy

Just shoveled the drive and I am glad I threw some salt yesterday and a bucket of liquid calcium chloride at the end of the drive. All the hard pack and ice came right up.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1870463 said:


> I got to maple plain and the roads are clear


Metro division vs out state.

By the way someone for got to wave yesterday. :waving:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1870450 said:


> If they, expect more pay more


Ha!........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1870448 said:


> I see the state did not make it out around here.


Everything is plowed around here, except for most private property.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1870465 said:


> Metro division vs out state.
> 
> By the way someone for got to wave yesterday. :waving:


Where??.....


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1870469 said:


> Where??.....


12 and 25N about 900 or so yesterday morning


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;1870444 said:


> Wal-Mart is just being plowed now....
> 
> Good time to do it.


National account with no takers that had to find a sub?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Everything is cleaning up nicely


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1870472 said:


> National account with no takers that had to find a sub?


Walmart isn't national anymore for snow


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1870466 said:


> Ha!........


Glad you saw what I did there


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1870471 said:


> 12 and 25N about 900 or so yesterday morning


I never noticed your truck


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1870422 said:


> Yuhas says 40° a week from today.
> 
> No!..........


Any snow forecasted?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1870501 said:


> Any snow forecasted?


Acccu is December 7 for the next snow.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1870499 said:


> I never noticed your truck


I figured when you didn't wave back.


----------



## CityGuy

Something is going on in Rogers area on 94. Traffic cam shows 94 at 101 dead stopped.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1870490 said:


> Glad you saw what I did there


I haven't started drinking today yet!


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1870508 said:


> Something is going on in Rogers area on 94. Traffic cam shows 94 at 101 dead stopped.


Monticello has had a couple accidents already.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1870511 said:


> Monticello has had a couple accidents already.


Fatal at 101 and 94


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1870416 said:


> I'm shocked at how little is plowed this morning. Guess I'm the idiot???
> 
> I'll probably get home, where we had a 1/2", and everything will benplowed except my stuff.


most were just getting out in the last hour here, don't know why, we were out at 11:30 done by 7:30, only 6 we didn't plow. Got to say I LOVE having 2 shoveling crews and a extra driver..... makes plowing fun againThumbs Up:yow!:


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;1870488 said:


> Walmart isn't national anymore for snow


both in Rochester are done by local guys....


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1870518 said:


> Fatal at 101 and 94


Yeah it didn't look good when I went by


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1870510 said:


> I haven't started drinking today yet!


Wow kinda late today don't ya think?


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;1870524 said:
 

> both in Rochester are done by local guys....


Same here, just seen who is doing it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1870529 said:


> Wow kinda late today don't ya think?


Had to get groceries.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1870531 said:


> Had to get groceries.


Lame excuse! You could get those delivered


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1870531 said:


> Had to get groceries.


Make her drive.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1870535 said:


> Make her drive.


Yikes!......


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1870542 said:


> Yikes!......


That good huh?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Hamelfire;1870543 said:


> That good huh?


If she hears you talk like that groceries won't be the only thing you won't be getting


----------



## SnowGuy73

Wind is picking up now!


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1870510 said:


> I haven't started drinking today yet!


You can't drink all day if you don't start in the morning.


NORV!!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1870543 said:


> That good huh?


Worse..... Haha.


----------



## CityGuy

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1870547 said:


> If she hears you talk like that groceries won't be the only thing you won't be getting


Well thats not happening at this house anyway. :realmad:


----------



## SnowGuy73

I guess Wal-Mart's contractor isn't the only one slow to get out.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1870551 said:


> Worse..... Haha.


Oh boy.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1870553 said:


> I guess Wal-Mart's contractor isn't the only one slow to get out.


I think a lot of people are slow getting at it or were caught off guard with the amount.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Lake Thole in Shakopee.


----------



## Polarismalibu

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1870547 said:


> If she hears you talk like that groceries won't be the only thing you won't be getting


I'm thinking it's way past that point already


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1870553 said:


> I guess Wal-Mart's contractor isn't the only one slow to get out.


Are you driving a Prius?!?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1870555 said:


> I think a lot of people are slow getting at it or were caught off guard with the amount.


I think you're right but I don't see how, or why...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1870558 said:


> Are you driving a Prius?!?


God no!....

I'm not a democrat!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1870556 said:


> Lake Thole in Shakopee.


He's nuts!


----------



## CityGuy

Last race of the season today. Homested


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1870561 said:


> He's nuts!


3" according to the bait shop in town here.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1870565 said:


> 3" according to the bait shop in town here.


I find it hard to believe but I will take their word for it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1870566 said:


> I find it hard to believe but I will take their word for it.


I believe it, been cold at night lately.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1870563 said:


> Last race of the season today. Homested


Is that on Fox? Guessing bikes are on cbs..


----------



## CityGuy

snowguy73;1870569 said:


> is that on fox? Guessing bikes are on cbs..


espn......


----------



## qualitycut

Go try to sleep for a couple hours then going to the wild game in a suite


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1870568 said:


> I believe it, been cold at night lately.


Doesn't snow create a blanket effect and hinder ice from forming or forming correctly?

I heard that somewhere.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1870555 said:


> I think a lot of people are slow getting at it or were caught off guard with the amount.


How? Everyone said 1-3 yesterday... I've been ready to roll on this snow since Monday...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1870563 said:


> Last race of the season today. Homested


Finally might get to watch a whole race this year!


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1870572 said:


> Go try to sleep for a couple hours then going to the wild game in a suite


Thanks for the invite what time should I be there!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1870573 said:


> Doesn't snow create a blanket effect and hinder ice from forming or forming correctly?
> 
> I heard that somewhere.


You are correct. But there isn't much snow on the ice to really do that yet


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1870575 said:


> How? Everyone said 1-3 yesterday... I've been ready to roll on this snow since Monday...


Based on the fact that as of last night there was only .5 to .75 on the ground. So I bet people thoght the weater natzi's were full of it.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1870576 said:


> Finally might get to watch a whole race this year!


Better late then never.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1870573 said:


> Doesn't snow create a blanket effect and hinder ice from forming or forming correctly?
> 
> I heard that somewhere.


Ya but we didn't have snow until yesterday and that's only 2" of powder.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1870579 said:


> You are correct. But there isn't much snow on the ice to really do that yet


Yup, even last year with a couple feet of snow there was more and more ice every weekend.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1870581 said:


> Based on the fact that as of last night there was only .5 to .75 on the ground. So I bet people thoght the weater natzi's were full of it.


Well that'd be very unprofessional on their part.


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;1870579 said:


> You are correct. But there isn't much snow on the ice to really do that yet


the problem is I bet he walked over 1-1.5 inches to get there no thanks not the way to go.


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone know of anyone looking for some part time work. Need a skid operator occasionally


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1870589 said:


> the problem is I bet he walked over 1-1.5 inches to get there no thanks not the way to go.


He'd probably be on the 1.5" where he's at.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Here we go.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1870506 said:


> Acccu is December 7 for the next snow.


Didn't you learn from quoting Accuweather last year? It went something like accu doesn't have snow for 30 days.....Then you plowed about 20 times that month.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1870594 said:


> Here we go........


..........to girls hockey practice. :angry:..


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1870597 said:


> ..........to girls hockey practice. :angry:..


O, that sucks!


----------



## qualitycut

Just no so from 3am Tue till 8pm monday!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Norv!!!!!!.......


----------



## qualitycut

Novak Weather

3 hours ago*·*

Except for Cold & Wind, a quiet weather pattern settles-in over the next 7 days.

Im screwed!!!


----------



## Camden

Hamelfire;1870563 said:


> Last race of the season today. Homested





cbservicesllc;1870576 said:


> Finally might get to watch a whole race this year!


Who are you guys rooting for? I'm cheering for Newman but I actually like all 4 drivers.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1870602 said:


> Novak Weather
> 
> 3 hours ago*·*
> 
> Except for Cold & Wind, a quiet weather pattern settles-in over the next 7 days.
> 
> Im screwed!!!


Sure hope he is right. Would be nice to finish landscaping


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;1870589 said:


> the problem is I bet he walked over 1-1.5 inches to get there no thanks not the way to go.


Yeah I'm all for early ice fishing but it's a bit to early yet


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1870586 said:


> Yup, even last year with a couple feet of snow there was more and more ice every weekend.


Well it was -30 half the winter so that helps a lot


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1870604 said:


> Who are you guys rooting for? I'm cheering for Newman but I actually like all 4 drivers.


I am hoping for Newman but as long as Johnson doesn't win again I am happy.

I know he is out at this point.


----------



## olsonbro

That was a nice little snowfall. I didn't get my wish of under trigger from last night, but at least it plowed like a dream. Just about ready to shut down the shop. Crews flew through their routes this morning


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1870602 said:


> Novak Weather
> 
> 3 hours ago*·*
> 
> Except for Cold & Wind, a quiet weather pattern settles-in over the next 7 days.
> 
> Im screwed!!!


Ya you are!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1870608 said:


> Well it was -30 half the winter so that helps a lot


I meant starting in like December.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1870613 said:


> I meant starting in like December.


Sorry -15...


----------



## CityGuy

Well this should be an interesting call..


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;1870608 said:


> Well it was -30 half the winter so that helps a lot


just a little bit  lets just hope this winter isnt as bad plus were getting a heatwave in the net 10 days


----------



## CityGuy

Wow what a fake


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;1870618 said:


> just a little bit  lets just hope this winter isnt as bad plus were getting a heatwave in the net 10 days


That should change to a blizzard by then


----------



## Green Grass

Yes that is a lexus with a salt spreader.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1870636 said:


> Yes that is a lexus with a salt spreader.


Your right by my house. Are they salting something there?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1870636 said:


> Yes that is a lexus with a salt spreader.


Treating lots with class!


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1870639 said:


> Your right by my house. Are they salting something there?


No I just sold them the spreader.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1870644 said:


> No I just sold them the spreader.


That's funny, the person that bought my 575 came in a Toyota highlander.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1870647 said:


> That's funny, the person that bought my 575 came in a Toyota highlander.


It's his wife's lexus and she was smoking hot.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1870650 said:


> It's his wife's lexus and she was smoking hot.


About the same as for me and I too met them at arbys, in Shakopee.... Weird!


----------



## BossPlow614

Polarismalibu;1870605 said:


> Sure hope he is right. Would be nice to finish landscaping


We're done finally. Have fun in the cold :waving:


----------



## BossPlow614

Would someone be interested in taking on plowing/snow blowing about 2200' of straight sidewalk. Brooklyn park. Standard 4' width so it can't be done with a skid. Done within 24 hours of snowfall ending.


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1870655 said:


> Would someone be interested in taking on plowing/snow blowing about 2200' of straight sidewalk. Brooklyn park. Standard 4' width so it can't be done with a skid. Done within 24 hours of snowfall ending.


Shoot me a pm with the details or shoot me a text


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1870644 said:


> No I just sold them the spreader.


That was my thought was he just bought it somewhere. Thanks for inviting me to see the hottie


----------



## Camden

BossPlow614;1870655 said:


> Would someone be interested in taking on plowing/snow blowing about 2200' of straight sidewalk. Brooklyn park. Standard 4' width so it can't be done with a skid. Done within 24 hours of snowfall ending.


How much? This is right up my alley but a little outside of my normal service area. But I'm always willing to travel if the price is right


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1870602 said:


> Novak Weather
> 
> 3 hours ago*·*
> 
> Except for Cold & Wind, a quiet weather pattern settles-in over the next 7 days.
> 
> Im screwed!!!


Haha... yeah you are...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1870604 said:


> Who are you guys rooting for? I'm cheering for Newman but I actually like all 4 drivers.


Harvick or Newman


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1870590 said:


> Anyone know of anyone looking for some part time work. Need a skid operator occasionally


After 5pm and before 7am...?


----------



## Doughboy12

Green Grass;1870650 said:


> It's his wife's lexus and she was smoking hot.


It was nice meeting you. I wish I knew it was you, and the wife says thanks! As you know the truck is apart so we had to take her car... lol


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1870660 said:


> That was my thought was he just bought it somewhere. Thanks for inviting me to see the hottie


Didn't know that he was bringing one. They where going to cowboy jacks.


----------



## Green Grass

Doughboy12;1870671 said:


> It was nice meeting you. I wish I knew it was you, and the wife says thanks! As you know the truck is apart so we had to take her car... lol


Oh you must have moved.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Jesus........


----------



## Doughboy12

Green Grass;1870678 said:


> Oh you must have moved.


lol... Ummmm, no... Was kidding.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1870676 said:


> Didn't know that he was bringing one. They where going to cowboy jacks.


Delicious!..


----------



## Doughboy12

Did you hear the dim whit call him "Hunter" Smith with the interception?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1870676 said:


> Didn't know that he was bringing one. They where going to cowboy jacks.


That's a fun place


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I am tired. Keep getting more and more work. I need to say no, I'm full


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1870669 said:


> After 5pm and before 7am...?


Right now i will take what i can


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1870679 said:


> Jesus........


yes??????????????


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1870694 said:


> Right now i will take what i can


How much "skill" are you looking for?


----------



## CityGuy

Hey you guys that live up north what is closer to the Monticello area. Battle Lake or Wolfe Lake?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Zimmer is getting crabby.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1870702 said:


> Hey you guys that live up north what is closer to the Monticello area. Battle Lake or Wolfe Lake?


You could look at a map....


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1870702 said:


> Hey you guys that live up north what is closer to the Monticello area. Battle Lake or Wolfe Lake?


Battle lake is closer. My cabin is in battle lake.

Unless your talking about Wolfe lake in dassel


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1870706 said:


> You could look at a map....


I did they are both a long haul at about 2.5 hours


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1870709 said:


> I did they are both a long haul at about 2.5 hours


So they are equal distance...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1870709 said:


> I did they are both a long haul at about 2.5 hours


Where you looking to go in battle lake?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1870710 said:


> So they are equal distance...


Give or take 10-15 minutes to the address I need to go to for each


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1870715 said:


> Give or take 10-15 minutes to the address I need to go to for each


Ah.........


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1870697 said:


> How much "skill" are you looking for?


Ahhh y?.....


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1870713 said:


> Where you looking to go in battle lake?


Fire station


----------



## CityGuy

Or Wolfe Lake is technically in Menahga I guess according to me burn list


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1870720 said:


> Fire station


That's two hours from my door in Rogers. It's right off the west side of Main Street in town up there. Hit up stubs while your there if they are open really good food!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Interception..


----------



## Polarismalibu

Game over!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1870727 said:


> Game over!!


Stick a fork in them.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1870725 said:


> That's two hours from my door in Rogers. It's right off the west side of Main Street in town up there. Hit up stubs while your there if they are open really good food!


So add about 20 for drive from Montrose


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1870731 said:


> So add about 20 for drive from Montrose


Yeah probably. What are they burning up there?


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1870733 said:


> Yeah probably. What are they burning up there?


House. Not sure on address just says meet at fire station.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1870740 said:


> House. Not sure on address just says meet at fire station.


There's two that have been empty for a few years it's probably one of those. Maybe I'll be up there when ya burn it. Hopeing to spend most of my free time up there this winter sense I was to busy to this summer


----------



## SnowGuy73

Zimmer just said bull cafe on live tv...


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1870757 said:


> Zimmer just said bull cafe on live tv...


Rosie jumped in and apologized. Haha.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1870757 said:


> Zimmer just said bull cafe on live tv...


Someone's getting a nice fine


----------



## qualitycut

Free beer and food!


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1870719 said:


> Ahhh y?.....


Not much seat time. But I'd be willing to try to help.


----------



## TKLAWN

Go figure the vikes cafed me.


----------



## Camden

TKLAWN;1870770 said:


> Go figure the vikes cafed me.


Bridgewater's terrible.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1870762 said:


> Someone's getting a nice fine


I wonder what, if any the fine is for that?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1870772 said:


> Bridgewater's terrible.


He definitely has moments.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1870770 said:


> Go figure the vikes cafed me.


You bet with and not against the Vikings?


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1870764 said:


> Free beer and food!


I'm looking forward to that. We got the ice lodge pass for the kings game


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1870774 said:


> I wonder what, if any the fine is for that?


They will make one if there isn't already


----------



## albhb3

neighbor just got back from fishing looks like they had wheelers out there and 3mans WTF


----------



## albhb3

sanches just got killed


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;1870784 said:


> neighbor just got back from fishing looks like they had wheelers out there and 3mans WTF


Where could they possibly take wheelers out already. That's insane!


----------



## BossPlow614

The person who died in that fatal accident in Rogers today was my one of younger brother's gf's close friends. Definitely sad.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1870693 said:


> I am tired. Keep getting more and more work. I need to say no, I'm full


I have been saying that since October.....


----------



## PremierL&L

tklawn;1870770 said:


> go figure the vikes cafed me.


norv!!!!....


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1870788 said:


> The person who died in that fatal accident in Rogers today was my one of younger brother's gf's close friends. Definitely sad.


Definitely sad I'm guessing that's the car that ended up hitting the construction equipment. Really surprised they didn't have 94 salted like crazy by that time of day.


----------



## albhb3

BossPlow614;1870788 said:


> The person who died in that fatal accident in Rogers today was my one of younger brother's gf's close friends. Definitely sad.


damn that ruff man sorry for your loss


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;1870787 said:


> Where could they possibly take wheelers out already. That's insane!


No idea but they must of made it so its ok


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1870788 said:


> The person who died in that fatal accident in Rogers today was my one of younger brother's gf's close friends. Definitely sad.


That sucks. Any word on details of it yet?


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;1870798 said:


> No idea but they must of made it so its ok


I would say more pure luck then it's okay lol wouldn't catch me out there on my wheeler for a while


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1870788 said:


> The person who died in that fatal accident in Rogers today was my one of younger brother's gf's close friends. Definitely sad.


That also seems to just be a bad area. 241 and 94 area. What is that 3 or so fatals in a few months there


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1870782 said:


> They will make one if there isn't already


Sounds about right


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1870789 said:


> I have been saying that since October.....


Only thing that keeps me going is that I think of it as money out of my competitors pockets and in mine


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1870801 said:


> I would say more pure luck then it's okay lol wouldn't catch me out there on my wheeler for a while


Don't they say like 6 inches for that and 10 or something for a light car


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;1870801 said:


> I would say more pure luck then it's okay lol wouldn't catch me out there on my wheeler for a while


better to be lucky then good I guess aint no way in hell


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1870784 said:


> neighbor just got back from fishing looks like they had wheelers out there and 3mans WTF


Do they go north?

I heard a few lakes by st cloud and Mille lacs have about six..


----------



## albhb3

Hamelfire;1870808 said:


> Don't they say like 6 inches for that and 10 or something for a light car


yup but then again youll see someone out there with a 1ton and 20fter at 10...


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1870811 said:


> Do they go north?
> 
> I heard a few lakes by st cloud and Mille lacs have about six..


I don't know that I would believe that yet


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;1870815 said:


> I don't know that I would believe that yet


me either with all the wind this past week


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1870799 said:


> That sucks. Any word on details of it yet?


A spun out hit another car which hit her car and pushed into the equipment. According to MN state patrol.


----------



## albhb3

Hamelfire;1870805 said:


> That also seems to just be a bad area. 241 and 94 area. What is that 3 or so fatals in a few months there


isnt that where it goes from 3 to 2 hell thats a bad area in the summer people gotta pay attention more not saying the kid wasnt but overall


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1870817 said:


> A spun out hit another car which hit her car and pushed into the equipment. According to MN state patrol.


Wow. That's really sad.

Why do people feel the need to drive excessively fast for the road conditions? I will never understand that or trying to pass the plow truck?


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1870815 said:


> I don't know that I would believe that yet


Some bays could.


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;1870819 said:


> isnt that where it goes from 3 to 2 hell thats a bad area in the summer people gotta pay attention more not saying the kid wasnt but overall


The other I remember was coming out of the SA or Quicktrip on 241 and got broad sided. Really suprised there is not a light there for the volume of traffic in that area.


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;1870819 said:


> isnt that where it goes from 3 to 2 hell thats a bad area in the summer people gotta pay attention more not saying the kid wasnt but overall


I believe it's still only 2 . Your thinking of more east at 101 area.


----------



## CityGuy

Time for some Wild hockey.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1870823 said:


> Some bays could.


you go test that for me


----------



## albhb3

the pack is up 17 and the 1st aint over yet


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;1870827 said:


> you go test that for me


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

albhb3;1870829 said:


> the pack is up 17 and the 1st aint over yet


Didn't you hear him??? The Wild are on. Why are you watching the cheese?


----------



## CityGuy

Why did tv makers go away from picture in picture?


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1870829 said:


> the pack is up 17 and the 1st aint over yet


Ya, they might win..


----------



## albhb3

Doughboy12;1870831 said:


> Didn't you hear him??? The Wild are on. Why are you watching the cheese?


you dont think ive lived here my whole life have ya... Im not a big fan of hockey


----------



## Doughboy12

Hamelfire;1870832 said:


> Why did tv makers go away from picture in picture?


Money... You need 2 tuners for that.


----------



## Doughboy12

albhb3;1870835 said:


> you dont think ive lived here my whole life have ya... Im not a big fan of The Packers


Fixed it for you.


----------



## albhb3

Doughboy12;1870838 said:


> Fixed it for you.


we both know the truth id watch the pack anyday over mlb/nhl/nba


----------



## Doughboy12

Oh goody. Hot goalie...


----------



## Doughboy12

Wheeler just said "cafe you"


----------



## qualitycut

Cougars in the suite


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1870846 said:


> Cougars in the suite


You know the rule!


----------



## CityGuy

Goallllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1870846 said:


> Cougars in the suite


Pictures or it ain't true. Goal!!!!'


----------



## qualitycut

Unreal goal.....


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1870848 said:


> Goallllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


And a beautiful one at that.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1870849 said:


> Pictures or it ain't true. Goal!!!!'


Im having a hard enough time not getting caught staring at them, theres a girl that I'm hoping is 18 or im going to feel like a perv


----------



## Doughboy12

Now I'm waiting on the make up call.
Calling it now.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1870853 said:


> Im having a hard enough time not getting caught staring at them, theres a girl that I'm hoping is 18 or im going to feel like a perv


checked that your a perv.... but but but officer she said she was 18


----------



## Green Grass

Goal!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Up by 2 in the first. This may be a good game


----------



## SnowGuy73

Touchdown green.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1870853 said:


> Im having a hard enough time not getting caught staring at them, theres a girl that I'm hoping is 18 or im going to feel like a perv


Lies!!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1870859 said:


> Touchdown green.


This is a slaughtering!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1870860 said:


> Lies!!!!!!


Agreed.....


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;1870859 said:


> Touchdown green.


can they call a game at halftime

24-3 with 10 min left in 2nd


----------



## Polarismalibu

No not zucker!!!!


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;1870861 said:


> This is a slaughtering!


im pretty sure I watched this game last weekend


----------



## CityGuy

Refs better put 5 in the box for that crap.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I hope someone lays Stuart out on his back. Everyone knows he can see Zucker was slow to get up and just kept pushing his face down in the ice every time


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;1870870 said:


> I hope someone lays Stuart out on his back. Everyone knows he can see Zucker was slow to get up and just kept pushing his face down in the ice every time


hey just lettem play lets not make hokey into what the nfl has become


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;1870872 said:


> hey just lettem play lets not make hokey into what the nfl has become


Hockey is the one sport you can take the shady players out of and I end up in jail


----------



## BossPlow614

albhb3;1870819 said:


> isnt that where it goes from 3 to 2 hell thats a bad area in the summer people gotta pay attention more not saying the kid wasnt but overall


I drove through there when I went to Fargo & back 2 weeks ago. It's very narrow & sketchy. It was scary being next to semis in my 6.7, couldn't imagine being in a small car driving through there. That was when it was dry, even worse with the snow/ice on the roads.


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1870866 said:


> can they call a game at halftime
> 
> 24-3 with 10 min left in 2nd


Haha.

By then it will be like 34-6!


----------



## CityGuy

Wild look poised today for a win.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1870879 said:


> Wild look poised today for a win.


Hey don't speak to soon!


----------



## Camden

Hamelfire;1870879 said:


> Wild look poised today for a win.


Wayyyyyyy too early to be talking like that!!!


----------



## albhb3

Hamelfire;1870879 said:


> Wild look poised today for a win.


dont worry theyll give up a 5goal 3rd


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;1870885 said:


> dont worry theyll give up a 5goal 3rd


I hope not.


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1870884 said:


> Wayyyyyyy too early to be talking like that!!!


Never too early for wishful thinking.


----------



## albhb3

touchdown packers 30-3


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;1870888 said:


> touchdown packers 30-3


Jeez......


----------



## CityGuy

Goallllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Polarismalibu

Goal!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1870764 said:


> Free beer and food!


I wouldn't have given you a trailer to come with. Geez.



Camden;1870884 said:


> Wayyyyyyy too early to be talking like that!!!


Yeah, SHut up Hamel!

GOALLLLLLLLLLLŁ


----------



## CityGuy

2 for Parise tonight.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1870898 said:


> 2 for Parise tonight.


I'm glad he's on my fantasy team!


----------



## Doughboy12

I smell a HAT!!! ???


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1870669 said:


> After 5pm and before 7am...?


You work normally or what?


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1870903 said:


> You work normally or what?


Email sent.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1870902 said:


> I smell a HAT!!! ???


That would be nice!


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1870903 said:


> You work normally or what?


Don't you???


----------



## SnowGuy73

I was close on my guess of the score.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1870906 said:


> That would be nice!


Great way to come back!


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1870903 said:


> You work normally or what?


I have a day job.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Flurries....


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1870915 said:


> Flurries....


It's been doing that almost non stop sense Mondays storm


----------



## banonea

does anybody have a set of wings that will fit on Western plow the ones thatbolt onto the edges. They're looking to sell


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1870917 said:


> It's been doing that almost non stop sense Mondays storm


That sucks for you, sun was out all day here.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1870921 said:


> That sucks for you, sun was out all day here.


Same here but still had flurries all day.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1870923 said:


> Same here but still had flurries all day.


Well that sucks. I didn't.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1870924 said:


> Well that sucks. I didn't.


I do now.

Hence why I reported it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1870918 said:


> does anybody have a set of wings that will fit on Western plow the ones thatbolt onto the edges. They're looking to sell


You can buy the universal bolt on ones at northern tool.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1870926 said:


> You can buy the universal bolt on ones at northern tool.


Are they buyers?


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1870887 said:


> Never too early for wishful thinking.


Listen to coach!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1870929 said:


> Are they buyers?


I'm not sure . Good chance they would be I suppose. I just remember seeing them on there website before.


----------



## Doughboy12

I just broke down and plowed with the ATV. To 15 minutes. Tell me again why I bought a plow... #NotYourNormalSnowFall


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1870932 said:


> I just broke down and plowed with the ATV. To 15 minutes. Tell me again why I bought a plow... #NotYourNormalSnowFall


$6500 to save 5 minutes lol


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1870931 said:


> I'm not sure . Good chance they would be I suppose. I just remember seeing them on there website before.


I think they are so there is a good chance they will fall off or not fit.

Haha.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Tater tot hotdish...


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1870933 said:


> $6500 to save 5 minutes lol


To work for lwnmwr


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1870935 said:


> Tater tot hotdish...


Chicken drumsticks


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1870937 said:


> Chicken drumsticks


Buffalo sauce?


----------



## CityGuy

Ballard is kicking the crap out of Ladd.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1870936 said:


> To work for lwnmwr


He said he was too far away. Already tried.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I see they were hugging it out on the ice


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1870935 said:


> Tater tot hotdish...


Ham Steak, mashed potatos, corn, rolls

And Banana bread for desert


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1870942 said:


> Ham Steak, mashed potatos, corn, rolls
> 
> And Banana bread for desert


Sounds good.

I too have fresh banana bread here!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1870939 said:


> Ballard is kicking the crap out of Ladd.


He had a few good swings in there


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1870942 said:


> Ham Steak, mashed potatos, corn, rolls
> 
> And Banana bread for desert


Wow that sounds good!!


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1870932 said:


> I just broke down and plowed with the ATV. To 15 minutes. Tell me again why I bought a plow... #NotYourNormalSnowFall


You can plow a few of my roads i do if we get a bunch of snow.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1870942 said:


> Ham Steak, mashed potatos, corn rolls
> 
> And Banana bread for desert


Whos doing your corn rolls?


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1870935 said:


> Tater tot hotdish...





Green Grass;1870937 said:


> Chicken drumsticks





Hamelfire;1870942 said:


> Ham Steak, mashed potatos, corn, rolls
> 
> And Banana bread for desert


Taco Pie. This is awesome by the way. Never had it until I met my wife. Simply delicious.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1870948 said:


> Whos doing your corn rolls?


There was supposed to be a comma in there but my fingers are to damn big for this phone.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1870951 said:


> Taco Pie. This is awesome by the way. Never had it until I met my wife. Simply delicious.


Please share recipe sounds delicious


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1870938 said:


> Buffalo sauce?


Is there any other way?


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1870951 said:


> Taco Pie. This is awesome by the way. Never had it until I met my wife. Simply delicious.


What exactly is a taco pie???


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1870955 said:


> Is there any other way?


Honey mustard.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1870951 said:


> Taco Pie. This is awesome by the way. Never had it until I met my wife. Simply delicious.


Please explain...


----------



## Green Grass

Another roll over 94


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1870955 said:


> Is there any other way?


Just checking.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1870959 said:


> Please explain...


Pink taco pie?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1870960 said:


> Another roll over 94


In Rogers again???


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1870957 said:


> Honey mustard.


Tequila lime....


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1870963 said:


> In Rogers again???


Albertville.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1870962 said:


> Pink taco pie?


I had that for breakfast!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Packers are moving again..


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1870966 said:


> I had that for breakfast!


I may have got TB for breakfast have to go find out in a few weeks


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1870967 said:


> Packers are moving again..


To MN to replace the losers? Cool we may have a winning team.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1870968 said:


> I may have got TB for breakfast have to go find out in a few weeks


Hahahahah.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1870968 said:


> I may have got TB for breakfast have to go find out in a few weeks


Well, um, yeah


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1870969 said:


> To MN to replace the losers? Cool we may have a winning team.


No, moving down the field.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1870972 said:


> Well, um, yeah


Stupid people from Montrose trailer park.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1870974 said:


> No, moving down the field.


Damn.............


----------



## CityGuy

Brawl. Nice


----------



## Polarismalibu

I see a ejection coming


----------



## CityGuy

Time to eject Winapeg players out before this gets really out of control.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1870978 said:


> Brawl. Nice


He had a nice hit! They over reacted on it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1870976 said:


> Stupid people from Montrose trailer park.


Always a mixed bag of disease!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Touchdown green!


----------



## Deershack

qualitycut;1870590 said:


> Anyone know of anyone looking for some part time work. Need a skid operator occasionally


drop me a PM


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1870979 said:


> I see a ejection coming


Both wpg players should go.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1870983 said:


> Touchdown green!


They should just call it a day


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1870981 said:


> He had a nice hit! They over reacted on it.


Agreed..... Clean and legal


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1870982 said:


> Always a mixed bag of disease!


And bat cafe crazy


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1870981 said:


> He had a nice hit! They over reacted on it.


That was text book perfect!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1870976 said:


> Stupid people from Montrose trailer park.


That's the other end of town


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1870989 said:


> That was text book perfect!


Yes it was!!


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1870990 said:


> That's the other end of town


Nope she was from the middle of your town. Just got lost and ended up one town over


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1870993 said:


> Nope she was from the middle of your town. Just got lost and ended up one town over


Can't help you there. Must be a friend of Herpes.


----------



## CityGuy

More fighting. Love it


----------



## cbservicesllc

Looks like Harvick or Newman...


----------



## Polarismalibu

They should have let carter go at it


----------



## cbservicesllc

Harvick it is!


----------



## CityGuy

4 mins for roughing?


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1870933 said:


> $6500 to save 5 minutes lol


I know right....

In fairness to me it was the easiest 1" snow fall of all time...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1871003 said:


> 4 mins for roughing?


They should have just let them go at it and gave them the full 5 min


----------



## Polarismalibu

Wow!!! That's a cafed up call!


----------



## Polarismalibu

What the heck is with the weird camera angles


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1870940 said:


> He said he was too far away. Already tried.


I never said that...I said it was a long way to go...I would give it a go!


----------



## Green Grass

How many total penalties has there been?


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1870946 said:


> You can plow a few of my roads i do if we get a bunch of snow.


Did you get my email?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dahl says measurable snow next Saturday/Sunday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1871013 said:


> Dahl says measurable snow next Saturday/Sunday.


Light snow Wednesday too.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1871011 said:


> How many total penalties has there been?


19 so far...


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1871013 said:


> Dahl says measurable snow next Saturday/Sunday.


As long as it's not Sunday night into Monday


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1871016 said:


> As long as it's not Sunday night into Monday


Not yet anyway.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Taco Pie. Its going to sound weird maybe but its great and I'm picky. 

My wife uses a glass pie thingy. (not sure if that matters). The crust is cresent rolls. Then sour cream. Taco meat (just like the ortega mix or something). Shredded cheese. Bake that cafe for a while. Take it out and put lettuce, tomato, taco sauce or whatever and cut that cafe like a pie. Serve it with some chips so it looks like there is something more on the plate and eat it with a fork. I just took out about 1/2 of one. If you like run of the mill tacos you will dig this. The cresent roll crust is actually fantastic.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm sure it will change.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1871013 said:


> Dahl says measurable snow next Saturday/Sunday.


That's a long ways away. Seems like a light year for them, things change so much every day, every hour, every minute. Never stays the same


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1871021 said:


> Taco Pie. Its going to sound weird maybe but its great and I'm picky.
> 
> My wife uses a glass pie thingy. (not sure if that matters). The crust is cresent rolls. Then sour cream. Taco meat (just like the ortega mix or something). Shredded cheese. Bake that cafe for a while. Take it out and put lettuce, tomato, taco sauce or whatever and cut that cafe like a pie. Serve it with some chips so it looks like there is something more on the plate and eat it with a fork. I just took out about 1/2 of one. If you like run of the mill tacos you will dig this. The cresent roll crust is actually fantastic.


Sounds good!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1871012 said:


> Did you get my email?


He's in a suite at the wild game staring at hot chicks and drinking free beer. He hasn't looked yet.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1871021 said:


> Taco Pie. Its going to sound weird maybe but its great and I'm picky.
> 
> My wife uses a glass pie thingy. (not sure if that matters). The crust is cresent rolls. Then sour cream. Taco meat (just like the ortega mix or something). Shredded cheese. Bake that cafe for a while. Take it out and put lettuce, tomato, taco sauce or whatever and cut that cafe like a pie. Serve it with some chips so it looks like there is something more on the plate and eat it with a fork. I just took out about 1/2 of one. If you like run of the mill tacos you will dig this. The cresent roll crust is actually fantastic.


That sounds really really good!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1871026 said:


> He's in a suite at the wild game staring at hot chicks and drinking free beer. He hasn't looked yet.


I think he drank to much and it's a dude we still haven't seen the pics


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1871023 said:


> That's a long ways away. Seems like a light year for them, things change so much every day, every hour, every minute. Never stays the same


True that.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1871020 said:


> Not yet anyway.


1" Friday night and 1" Saturday night would be perfect


----------



## Doughboy12

Didn't find the wings on the Northern site.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1871028 said:


> I think he drank to much and it's a dude we still haven't seen the pics


A dude in skinny jeans with long hair!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1871025 said:


> Sounds good!


It really is and its easy.( I made it once) I was skeptical at first since my wife is from northern wisconsin and she thinks pigs in a blanket involves cabbage(look it up, its true over there) but it's one of my top 10 favorites.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Touchdown green.


----------



## SnowGuy73

snowguy73;1871034 said:


> touchdown green.


53-13.....


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1871031 said:


> Didn't find the wings on the Northern site.


Trust me you don't want those bolt on ones on your v


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1871033 said:


> It really is and its easy.( I made it once) I was skeptical at first since my wife is from northern wisconsin and she thinks pigs in a blanket involves cabbage(look it up, its true over there) but it's one of my top 10 favorites.


Cabbage..... What the....?


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1871032 said:


> A dude in skinny jeans with long hair!


Haha sounds about right !


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1871037 said:


> Trust me you don't want those bolt on ones on your v


I was looking for B


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;1870926 said:


> You can buy the universal bolt on ones at northern tool.


I would like to get the western ones that bold on the sides


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1871042 said:


> I would like to get the western ones that bold on the sides


That's the way to go I thought you meant the bolt on ones. The western ones are just a pin come on and off in a few minutes. There like $600 though and you need new cutting edges on the blade or they won't let the blade hit the ground


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1871033 said:


> It really is and its easy.( I made it once) I was skeptical at first since my wife is from northern wisconsin and she thinks pigs in a blanket involves cabbage(look it up, its true over there) but it's one of my top 10 favorites.


I would eat the s-h-i-t out of that!!!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1871013 said:


> Dahl says measurable snow next Saturday/Sunday.


Great. ...

Not what I want to hear


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1871046 said:


> Great. ...
> 
> Not what I want to hear


Oh, why is this?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1871028 said:


> I think he drank to much and it's a dude we still haven't seen the pics


That reminds me of back in the day before everyone had cell phones we had our own channel for 2-way radios in all our trucks. A fun prank was to turn up another guys volume and on the ride home wait for a redlight or something when a girl was on the sidewalk and say something like "hey baby". One time we did that and that "lady" turned around and it was a dude. Pretty funny.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1871046 said:


> Great. ...
> 
> Not what I want to hear


You always want snow


----------



## banonea

SnowGuy73;1870934 said:


> I think they are so there is a good chance they will fall off or not fit.
> 
> Haha.


now we know why I want to get the Western ones


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1871021 said:


> Taco Pie. Its going to sound weird maybe but its great and I'm picky.
> 
> My wife uses a glass pie thingy. (not sure if that matters). The crust is cresent rolls. Then sour cream. Taco meat (just like the ortega mix or something). Shredded cheese. Bake that cafe for a while. Take it out and put lettuce, tomato, taco sauce or whatever and cut that cafe like a pie. Serve it with some chips so it looks like there is something more on the plate and eat it with a fork. I just took out about 1/2 of one. If you like run of the mill tacos you will dig this. The cresent roll crust is actually fantastic.


Got the wife on it for a night this week.


----------



## Doughboy12

Do you not run radios now....? Hahaha


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1871013 said:


> Dahl says measurable snow next Saturday/Sunday.


Bring it & lots of it!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1871054 said:


> Bring it & lots of it!!!!


No only 1" each night done by midnight


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1871049 said:


> That reminds me of back in the day before everyone had cell phones we had our own channel for 2-way radios in all our trucks. A fun prank was to turn up another guys volume and on the ride home wait for a redlight or something when a girl was on the sidewalk and say something like "hey baby". One time we did that and that "lady" turned around and it was a dude. Pretty funny.


Hahahahah!

Love it!


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;1871051 said:


> now we know why I want to get the Western ones


I've never had luck with anything buyers/snow dogg.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1871048 said:


> Oh, why is this?


Burning next saturday. Or atleast trying to.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1871049 said:


> That reminds me of back in the day before everyone had cell phones we had our own channel for 2-way radios in all our trucks. A fun prank was to turn up another guys volume and on the ride home wait for a redlight or something when a girl was on the sidewalk and say something like "hey baby". One time we did that and that "lady" turned around and it was a dude. Pretty funny.


That's awesome!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1871059 said:


> Burning next saturday. Or atleast trying to.


Things don't burn in the snow?


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1871050 said:


> You always want snow


I also like to burn stuff too. Been a few weeks since I lit something on fire.


----------



## BossPlow614

Polarismalibu;1871055 said:


> No only 1" each night done by midnight


2" every other day/night. All winter long would be fantastic.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1871062 said:


> I also like to burn stuff too. Been a few weeks since I lit something on fire.


Yeah tough call there. Burning sounds better


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1871052 said:


> Got the wife on it for a night this week.


I better scan the actual recipe for ya. Remind me tomorrow.


----------



## Doughboy12

Hamelfire;1871062 said:


> I also like to burn stuff too. Been a few weeks since I lit something on fire.


You fire guys are all like that.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1871061 said:


> Things don't burn in the snow?


I can't go if it snows.

Need the comp time for may.


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1871063 said:


> 2" every other day/night. All winter long would be fantastic.


I'll settle with ya 1.9" Then I don't have to touch seasonal ones


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1871064 said:


> Yeah tough call there. Burning sounds better


See what they say as we get closer.


----------



## Doughboy12

Pitch forked the hat trick over the cage.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1871066 said:


> I better scan the actual recipe for ya. Remind me tomorrow.


You might as well post it for all. Pretty sure half of is have that on the menus for next week


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1871066 said:


> I better scan the actual recipe for ya. Remind me tomorrow.


Thanks,,,,,,,,,,,,

She even says it sounds good.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1871069 said:


> I can't go if it snows.
> 
> Need the comp time for may.


That sucks.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1871069 said:


> I can't go if it snows.
> 
> Need the comp time for may.


Is that when the little one is due?


----------



## Doughboy12

Hamelfire;1871074 said:


> Thanks,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> She even says it sounds good.


Mine too...!


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1871067 said:


> You fire guys are all like that.


Green and I are pyros. Literally.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1871077 said:


> Is that when the little one is due?


May 11 2015


----------



## Doughboy12

Hamelfire;1871079 said:


> Green and I are pyros. Literally.


Right there with you... I have two fire pits at the house.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1871080 said:


> May 11 2015


That's my gf birthday. Mines the 9th Good month!


----------



## Doughboy12

Hamelfire;1871080 said:


> May 11 2015


Wait 1 day...I will share mine...lol


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1871080 said:


> May 11 2015


Nice........


----------



## CityGuy

What the???????????????????


----------



## SSS Inc.

Nooooooooooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Who spoke to soon about this wild game??


----------



## Greenery

Green Grass;1870988 said:


> And bat cafe crazy


Hey now, one of my shovelers lives in there.


----------



## Camden

Wild are in trouble!!


----------



## Doughboy12

Hamelfire;1871086 said:


> What the???????????????????


Told the wife a 2 goal lead is a bad place to be...


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1871081 said:


> Right there with you... I have two fire pits at the house.


Green and I work for 2 fire training companies that do live burn fire training for fire departments. It's a pretty cool job.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1871089 said:


> Who spoke to soon about this wild game??


Me

bowing head and walking away.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1871093 said:


> Told the wife a 2 goal lead is a bad place to be...


OK Kevin Gorg.


----------



## CityGuy

Greenery;1871090 said:


> Hey now, one of my shovelers lives in there.


Which one? Theres 2.


----------



## Doughboy12

Hamelfire;1871094 said:


> Green and I work for 2 fire training companies that do live burn fire training for fire departments. It's a pretty cool job.


Nice... Son in law is a voulenteer for Lakeville. Just starting.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1871098 said:


> OK Kevin Gorg.


Hey now.... That's not nice.


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1871100 said:


> Nice... Son in law is a voulenteer for Lakeville. Just starting.


That's cool. We do some teaching down that way. Just did a burn for them a few months ago.


----------



## Greenery

Hamelfire;1871046 said:


> Great. ...
> 
> Not what I want to hear


Bring it! ..


----------



## Doughboy12

Tap tap tap taptaptaptaptap


----------



## CityGuy

Greenery;1871104 said:


> Bring it! ..


May as well start friday night and go all weekend.


----------



## qualitycut

Dahl, 

The next warming trend is expected over the weekend. The warmer air will also give us a chance for more measurable snow. Right now it doesn't look too large, but this may change, because there could be a series of systems in about 7 to 10 days that each bring us rather significant snow. Keep the shovels handy.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Cafe!!!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Crap tie game.................


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1871107 said:


> May as well start friday night and go all weekend.


I'm game!

I have egg nog, cocoa, rum, and coffee!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1871114 said:


> Crap tie game.................


..................


----------



## Greenery

SnowGuy73;1871058 said:


> I've never had luck with anything buyers/snow dogg.


I have the buyers wings on my skid plow.
3 seasons on them and they are still rocking and they get abused. I modified them a bit and no issues. They are due for some new rubbers though


----------



## Camden

I'm not even surprised by what I'm seeing here.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1871116 said:


> I'm game!
> 
> I have egg nog, cocoa, rum, and coffee!


Love the nog....


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;1871122 said:


> I'm not even surprised by what I'm seeing here.


This....is why I don't commit to watching games.


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;1871044 said:


> That's the way to go I thought you meant the bolt on ones. The western ones are just a pin come on and off in a few minutes. There like $600 though and you need new cutting edges on the blade or they won't let the blade hit the ground


got to put new cutting edges on tomorrow caught a water main cover and twisted my edge pretty good last night


----------



## Doughboy12

When are we going skating and drinking egg nog?


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1871127 said:


> got to put new cutting edges on tomorrow caught a water main cover and twisted my edge pretty good last night


You gonna straighten it?


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1871127 said:


> got to put new cutting edges on tomorrow caught a water main cover and twisted my edge pretty good last night


Oh that's always a fun time


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1871108 said:


> Dahl,
> 
> The next warming trend is expected over the weekend. The warmer air will also give us a chance for more measurable snow. Right now it doesn't look too large, but this may change, because there could be a series of systems in about 7 to 10 days that each bring us rather significant snow. Keep the shovels handy.


Bring it......


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1871128 said:


> When are we going skating and drinking egg nog?


As soon as SSS gets the rink done and frozen.


----------



## Greenery

Doughboy12;1871100 said:


> Nice... Son in law is a voulenteer for Lakeville. Just starting.


He took qualitys spot?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1871120 said:


> I have the buyers wings on my skid plow.
> 3 seasons on them and they are still rocking and they get abused. I modified them a bit and no issues. They are due for some new rubbers though


I don't know what to tell you there.


----------



## Polarismalibu

So they go to a commercial when a fight is breaking out. I want my money back!


----------



## CityGuy

Greenery;1871134 said:


> He took qualitys spot?


Quality is igh


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1871133 said:


> As soon as SSS gets the rink done and frozen.


Plowsite hockey tournament!


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1871136 said:


> So they go to a commercial when a fight is breaking out. I want my money back!


I hate when they do this crap...


----------



## Doughboy12

Greenery;1871134 said:


> He took qualitys spot?


Don't know. They added a few I think.


----------



## Greenery

Hamelfire;1871099 said:


> Which one? Theres 2.


Probably the bat cafe crazy one.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1871138 said:


> Plowsite hockey tournament!


Sure I call the drinking position.


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;1871127 said:


> got to put new cutting edges on tomorrow caught a water main cover and twisted my edge pretty good last night


I did that with a man hole once. I busted the windshield with the rearview mirror which was hit by my head!


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1871138 said:


> Plowsite hockey tournament!


In... But go easy, I'm old.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1871143 said:


> Sure I call the drinking position.


That's all if them!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1871144 said:


> I did that with a man hole once. I busted the windshield with the rearview mirror which was hit by my head!


I snapped my edge in half and bent the moldboard hit a chunk of re bar sticking up out of the concrete by 2". Hit that doing 35-40. Ended up denting the ford emblem on the wheel with my elbow


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1871146 said:


> That's all if them!


I'm in then...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1871147 said:


> I snapped my edge in half and bent the moldboard hit a chunk of re bar sticking up out of the concrete by 2". Hit that doing 35-40. Ended up denting the ford emblem on the wheel with my elbow


Holy hell!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Suter saved a goal there


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1871146 said:


> That's all if them!


How about the one that allows me to stand on a bench and drink beer.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1871151 said:


> Suter saved a goal there


That he did.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1871046 said:


> Great. ...
> 
> Not what I want to hear


Who are you and what did you do with Hamel?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1871152 said:


> How about the one that allows me to stand on a bench and drink beer.


Idk if standing on the bench would be a good idea....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1871152 said:


> How about the one that allows me to stand on a bench and drink beer.


We need one for each bench so.....


----------



## Green Grass

Doughboy12;1871081 said:


> Right there with you... I have two fire pits at the house.


Fire pits that's cute


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1871150 said:


> Holy hell!


I was wide awake after that bang


----------



## banonea

Doughoy12;1871130 said:


> You gonna straighten it?


not going to happen this time I messed this one up pretty bad. I caught a water main cover at about 35 miles an hour and The plowed jumped so high, it maxed for hight. it actually released one of the lift chains that's how high it came up. Going to talk with the property tomorrow and make them go out with a grinder and grind down all the manhole covers. they just had the parking lot done and I don't know what those Jack wads did but every single manhole cover is sitting at least a half an inch above the blacktop. I know that there is frost heaves in the winter, but not this bad...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1871156 said:


> Idk if standing on the bench would be a good idea....


Good ideas and drinking....

You must not drink as much as the rest of us.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1871159 said:


> I was wide awake after that bang


I bet!

Haha.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1871158 said:


> Fire pits that's cute


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1871161 said:


> Good ideas and drinking....
> 
> You must not drink as much as the rest of us.


I'm not drinking right now I'm thinking clearly lol


----------



## banonea

SnowGuy73;1871144 said:


> I did that with a man hole once. I busted the windshield with the rearview mirror which was hit by my head!


I damn near broke a rib one night in a skid loader catching a manhole cover I did not have my seatbelt on and I caught the drop bar that f****** hurt


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1871164 said:


> I'm not drinking right now I'm thinking clearly lol


Lol.........


----------



## CityGuy

................


----------



## Green Grass

So I went to read books with the kids and I come back and it is 3-3 what the cafe!


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;1871166 said:


> I damn near broke a rib one night in a skid loader catching a manhole cover I did not have my seatbelt on and I caught the drop bar that f****** hurt


I did that with a curb I knew was there. Clicked the belt behind me, hit the curb and kissed the windshield.


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1871166 said:


> I damn near broke a rib one night in a skid loader catching a manhole cover I did not have my seatbelt on and I caught the drop bar that f****** hurt


I did that last year with the snow bucket. Running a curb line forgot it was there. Chest hurt for a week after that. That bar should be padded.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1871070 said:


> I'll settle with ya 1.9" Then I don't have to touch seasonal ones


I'm in on that one... maybe 1.75 to play it safe...


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1871171 said:


> I did that with a curb I knew was there. Clicked the belt behind me, hit the curb and kissed the windshield.


I can't stand being in a lot with my seat belt on plowing


----------



## Camden

Green Grass;1871169 said:


> So I went to read books with the kids and I come back and it is 3-3 what the cafe!


Jets got 2 lucky goals (ricochets off of Wild players) and the Wild let off the gas too.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1871166 said:


> I damn near broke a rib one night in a skid loader catching a manhole cover I did not have my seatbelt on and I caught the drop bar that f****** hurt


I did a curb in a 950 in 4th gear about 18 mph and instant stopped. I still have a welt in my head from the button on top of my hat when I hit the windshield.
I saw stars for a good 10 minutes.

Now I wear a seatbelt in the loader.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1871173 said:


> I'm in on that one... maybe 1.75 to play it safe...


Good point!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;1871175 said:


> Jets got 2 lucky goals (ricochets off of Wild players) and the Wild let off the gas too.


Two of the Wild goals were that way...just sayin'


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1871174 said:


> I can't stand being in a lot with my seat belt on plowing


Same here. On the road, always in a lot never!


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1871160 said:


> not going to happen this time I messed this one up pretty bad. I caught a water main cover at about 35 miles an hour and The plowed jumped so high, it maxed for hight. it actually released one of the lift chains that's how high it came up. Going to talk with the property tomorrow and make them go out with a grinder and grind down all the manhole covers. they just had the parking lot done and I don't know what those Jack wads did but every single manhole cover is sitting at least a half an inch above the blacktop. I know that there is frost heaves in the winter, but not this bad...


Lol see what i mean 35mph? Thats cooking


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1871180 said:


> Same here. On the road, always in a lot never!


Exactly how I am.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1871147 said:


> I snapped my edge in half and bent the moldboard hit a chunk of re bar sticking up out of the concrete by 2". Hit that doing 35-40. Ended up denting the ford emblem on the wheel with my elbow


I guess that's a commercial for a DXT or similar right there...


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1871172 said:


> I did that last year with the snow bucket. Running a curb line forgot it was there. Chest hurt for a week after that. That bar should be padded.


happened today good thing im gettiny my winter belly


----------



## qualitycut

Wierd call to switch goalies


----------



## CityGuy

Goallllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goal!!!!!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Goal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal........


----------



## CityGuy

Wild win........................................


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1871183 said:


> I guess that's a commercial for a DXT or similar right there...


Wouldn't matter what plow it would got cafed up good


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1871184 said:


> happened today good thing im gettiny my winter belly


I've kept mine year-round for a while now.

Its a safety future!


----------



## CityGuy

Scandella...............

Wrist shot wins it in ot.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Headed out tonight with my 3350. Gonna try scraping a couple of bank parking lots that have been salted the last 2 days and see if I can get some hard pack up.

Will report results later.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1871184 said:


> happened today good thing im gettiny my winter belly


At least it's not a 2 speed that don't help I didn't have a winter belly then lol


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1871197 said:


> Headed out tonight with my 3350. Gonna try scraping a couple of bank parking lots that have been salted the last 2 days and see if I can get some hard pack up.
> 
> Will report results later.


I got it all up on one lot with my truck this morning and it was only lightly salted. You should get it all


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1871200 said:


> I got it all up on one lot with my truck this morning and it was only lightly salted. You should get it all


Its 20 degrees colder up there though.


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1871108 said:


> Dahl,
> 
> The next warming trend is expected over the weekend. The warmer air will also give us a chance for more measurable snow. Right now it doesn't look too large, but this may change, because there could be a series of systems in about 7 to 10 days that each bring us rather significant snow. Keep the shovels handy.


 

I'm out plowing properties that weren't open today. I've seen one other pick up & 1 loader out so far. Glad I'm not the only one out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1871204 said:


> Its 20 degrees colder up there though.


.................... Ha!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1871204 said:


> Its 20 degrees colder up there though.


We don't know that for sure, greenery stopped posting comparative temps.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1871204 said:


> Its 20 degrees colder up there though.


25... If I remember correctly.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1871204 said:


> Its 20 degrees colder up there though.


Good thing mine are in Vadnais.

I wouldn't attempt it up here. Broken equipment would be all I'd get.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1871204 said:


> Its 20 degrees colder up there though.


Oh right! My mistake.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1871181 said:


> Lol see what i mean 35mph? Thats cooking


I was going slow. I've got to go finish plowing one of our new accounts an old Menards in Rochester and it's got a lot more room so I can get up a lot more speed


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1871187 said:


> Wierd call to switch goalies


Especially when 2 of the goals were not his fault. Backstrom was solid.


----------



## cbservicesllc

We have to go out tonight and do a couple City and School sites as well...


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1871207 said:


> I'm out plowing properties that weren't open today. I've seen one other pick up & 1 loader out so far. Glad I'm not the only one out.


We have a couple trucks out. You're in good company. Not me though.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1871233 said:


> We have a couple trucks out. You're in good company. Not me though.


Me either.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1871221 said:


> I was going slow. I've got to go finish plowing one of our new accounts an old Menards in Rochester and it's got a lot more room so I can get up a lot more speed


And time is money.

Unless it's hourly.


----------



## Ranger620

Tractors gelled up and wont start. I need to do an hours worth of pushbacks. Sucks. Tried everything I can think of:realmad:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1871243 said:


> Tractors gelled up and wont start. I need to do an hours worth of pushbacks. Sucks. Tried everything I can think of:realmad:


Go Canadian on it and light some charcoal on fire under it. tymusic WAIT! Don't do that. Heat gun, hair dryer. Kerosene heater and a giant tarp. Don't do that either.


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1871243 said:


> Tractors gelled up and wont start. I need to do an hours worth of pushbacks. Sucks. Tried everything I can think of:realmad:


Get the diesel 911 out and put some in the tank and remove the filter and fill the filter with it.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1871243 said:


> Tractors gelled up and wont start. I need to do an hours worth of pushbacks. Sucks. Tried everything I can think of:realmad:


Got a dryer exaust tube? Try pipeing off your truck to warm it up to the motor or tank.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1871241 said:


> Me either.


Me either.


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;1871243 said:


> Tractors gelled up and wont start. I need to do an hours worth of pushbacks. Sucks. Tried everything I can think of:realmad:


Pulled fuel filters and poured in straight 911?

If that doesn't do it, take a heat gun and run it back and forth on the fuel line.

Edit: Looks like the other guys have the same ideas. Good luck.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;1871243 said:


> Tractors gelled up and wont start. I need to do an hours worth of pushbacks. Sucks. Tried everything I can think of:realmad:


When was the fuel filter changed last?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1871247 said:


> Get the diesel 911 out and put some in the tank and remove the filter and fill the filter with it.


This!!!! Then heater if needed


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1871248 said:


> Got a dryer exaust tube? Try pipeing off your truck to warm it up to the motor or tank.


Buddy does that with his dumps , run a flex tube from exhaust to box


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1871253 said:


> Buddy does that with his dumps , run a flex tube from exhaust to box


Heated boxes are nice. We started ordering them now.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1871256 said:


> Heated boxes are nice. We started ordering them now.


He rigged it up that way


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1871221 said:


> I was going slow. I've got to go finish plowing one of our new accounts an old Menards in Rochester and it's got a lot more room so I can get up a lot more speed


Is that the one NW?
I used to shot birds with my BB gun behind there growing up. 
Lived off of 55th street.


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1871266 said:


> Is that the one NW?
> I used to shot birds with my BB gun behind there growing up.
> Lived off of 55th street.


Yep it is....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Very light dusting here.


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1871273 said:


> Yep it is....


Lol. Worked at that DQ in school. Was one of the original employees.


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1871281 said:


> Lol. Worked at that DQ in school. Was one of the original employees.


1 of the 5 or is it 6 in town?


----------



## Doughboy12

Hamelfire;1871285 said:


> 1 of the 5 or is it 6 in town?


Just 3 that I know of.


----------



## Slarry2Shovels

Anyone hear of or see heavy police activity in maple plain this morning around 1? Got to my first lot to find black & whites running around with flash lights


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1871293 said:


> Just 3 that I know of.


I think there is 5 or 6 now mom was saying. Banno?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

County never plowed last night / today.


----------



## banonea

Hamelfire;1871285 said:


> 1 of the 5 or is it 6 in town?


Only 3.... north, Broadway and beltline


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1871296 said:


> I think there is 5 or 6 now mom was saying. Banno?


She is going off the deep end.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1871298 said:


> Only 3.... north, Broadway and beltline


I thought mom said something about 1 in 1 of the mayo buildings or tunnels


----------



## Green Grass

Slarry2Shovels;1871294 said:


> Anyone hear of or see heavy police activity in maple plain this morning around 1? Got to my first lot to find black & whites running around with flash lights


Nope sorry....


----------



## Doughboy12

North is/was owened by the McMurphy crew.


----------



## Doughboy12

hamelfire;1871302 said:


> i thought mom said something about 1 in 1 of the mayo buildings or tunnels


tcby.....?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1871296 said:


> I think there is 5 or 6 now mom was saying. Banno?


I would believe it. everytime I am on a new street I find a new kwik trip. well not always new, but one I didn't know was there. found another just past bano's house. I don't think I could count on two hands. more like 3-4 hands. maybe more


----------



## SnowGuy73

Slarry2Shovels;1871294 said:


> Anyone hear of or see heavy police activity in maple plain this morning around 1? Got to my first lot to find black & whites running around with flash lights


Negative....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1871298 said:


> Only 3.... north, Broadway and beltline


heck, little Faribault has 2


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1871312 said:


> heck, little Faribault has 2


Same here.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1871298 said:


> Only 3.... north, Broadway and beltline


are you sure? this says 4

https://www.google.com/maps/search/dairy+queen+in+rochester+mn/@43.9959876,-92.4811724,12z


----------



## albhb3

the pack just scored again poor vikes pack are hanging 50+ for the 3rd straight game


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1871316 said:


> are you sure? this says 4
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/search/dairy+queen+in+rochester+mn/@43.9959876,-92.4811724,12z


That would be the one in the subway then...


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1871322 said:


> the pack just scored again poor vikes pack are hanging 50+ for the 3rd straight game


Huh?

Game has been over for an hour!


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;1871324 said:


> Huh?
> 
> Game has been over for an hour!


and thats a good thing for iggle fans (it was sarcastic)


----------



## Green Grass

Montrose chimney fire in the trailer park


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1871328 said:


> Montrose chimney fire in the trailer park


And hre I sit until the 2nd.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger

You get you loader running?


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1871327 said:


> and thats a good thing for iggle fans (it was sarcastic)


Oh I see..


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1871328 said:


> Montrose chimney fire in the trailer park


Chimney, in a trailer?


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1871330 said:


> And hre I sit until the 2nd.


Since when do trailers have chimneys?


----------



## ryde307

Polarismalibu;1871082 said:


> That's my gf birthday. Mines the 9th Good month!


Mine is the 9th also.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1871334 said:


> Chimney, in a trailer?


Exactly!!.....


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1871246 said:


> Go Canadian on it and light some charcoal on fire under it. tymusic WAIT! Don't do that. Heat gun, hair dryer. Kerosene heater and a giant tarp. Don't do that either.


Giant tarp and heater is next. Did 911 in the tank and the filter. Brought filter into truck to thaw out. newer filter. been plugged in. tried either. I can get it to fire just wont catch.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1871337 said:


> Exactly!!.....


Should be a quick call.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1871335 said:


> Since when do trailers have chimneys?


Not sure????????


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1871338 said:


> Giant tarp and heater is next. Did 911 in the tank and the filter. Brought filter into truck to thaw out. newer filter. been plugged in. tried either. I can get it to fire just wont catch.


Ether? ????????????


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1871343 said:


> Should be a quick call.


Deputy on scene reports in the walls


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1871324 said:


> Huh?
> 
> Game has been over for an hour!


Sounds like someone fell asleep and didn't realize they hit the pause button on the DVR.


----------



## Doughboy12

snowguy73;1871324 said:


> huh?
> 
> Game has been over for an hour!


tevo......?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks completely clear.... Shouldn't have to worry about that 30% tonight.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Had my first vehicle damage today ....pretty minor but in 4 years first time hitting something. 


Was back dragging and was on a downhill slope with a little ice. Went from D to R and just the 1 second lag went just enough forward to have the rubber deflector bump the front grille of a E-250 and crack it. So I'm just out a grille... not bad considering I guess.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1871347 said:


> Deputy on scene reports in the walls


Of a trailer....

Should be s quick call.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1871346 said:


> Ether? ????????????


yup warm up some diesel new filter either get it started and get ready for some small short bursts to get it moving


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1871346 said:


> Ether? ????????????


Ya sorry ether not either. I got a fixit list a mile long so I didnt get a nap in. Didnt get anything done anyway as all I did was try to get the tractor started. Now I have a wheel bearing to do, caliper stuck last night of course driver just kept going, gotta fix that. Power steering line is leaking gotta replace a hose and of course get the tractor started. Yuck


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1871355 said:


> Of a trailer....
> 
> Should be s quick call.


Quick camp fire.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Should be busy next weekend with the thaw....if it doesn't snow. Everyone and their brother will want to be scraped.


----------



## Ranger620

Hamelfire;1871331 said:


> Ranger
> 
> You get you loader running?


Nope. Havent been back since 3pm to try


----------



## albhb3

hahahaha brian to the lions at the zoo "hey shouldnt you be in detroit loosing a football game right now"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1871357 said:


> Ya sorry ether not either. I got a fixit list a mile long so I didnt get a nap in. Didnt get anything done anyway as all I did was try to get the tractor started. Now I have a wheel bearing to do, caliper stuck last night of course driver just kept going, gotta fix that. Power steering line is leaking gotta replace a hose and of course get the tractor started. Yuck


I feel for ya. Knock on wood.... Pretty good on my end other than my bumper.


----------



## cbservicesllc

hamelfire;1871330 said:


> and hre i sit until the 2nd.


? ........


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1871358 said:


> Quick camp fire.


You bring the marshmellows.


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1871362 said:


> hahahaha brian to the lions at the zoo "hey shouldnt you be in detroit loosing a football game right now"


Allllllways!


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1871366 said:


> ? ........


December 2 offical start date. Finally 16 months after moving in.


----------



## Slarry2Shovels

Green Grass;1871328 said:


> Montrose chimney fire in the trailer park


T-hose says his pager never went off....so much for safety chief #1


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1871370 said:


> December 2 offical start date. Finally 16 months after moving in.


You're going to be busy. Full time job, pyro job, new baby, and vol fireman...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone have a solution for this???

Toro single stage blowers in the back of the truck. Guys are supposed to run a bungee or strap on them, but doesn't always happen.

They bounce around and the handle falls off that you pull to start the paddles.

Any suggestions on what to do with that handle so it doesn't fall off?? 

I have 3 blowers missing handles now (parts blowers).


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1871364 said:


> I feel for ya. Knock on wood.... Pretty good on my end other than my bumper.


Not to big of a deal, weather wise looks like I have a couple of days to get stuff done. Missed deer hunting which sucks. Buddy I go with shot a 13 pointer and sent me pics. Said right where I was gonna have you sit..lol Gotta new pup I would like to get out pheasant hunting. Soon I hope, never enough time


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1871354 said:


> Had my first vehicle damage today ....pretty minor but in 4 years first time hitting something.
> 
> Was back dragging and was on a downhill slope with a little ice. Went from D to R and just the 1 second lag went just enough forward to have the rubber deflector bump the front grille of a E-250 and crack it. So I'm just out a grille... not bad considering I guess.


At least it wasnt your new truck


----------



## CityGuy

Slarry2Shovels;1871371 said:


> T-hose says his pager never went off....so much for safety chief #1


Are you refering to Jason?


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1871375 said:


> Anyone have a solution for this???
> 
> Toro single stage blowers in the back of the truck. Guys are supposed to run a bungee or strap on them, but doesn't always happen.
> 
> They bounce around and the handle falls off that you pull to start the paddles.
> 
> Any suggestions on what to do with that handle so it doesn't fall off??
> 
> I have 3 blowers missing handles now (parts blowers).


Same thing here. I have 2 from last year still missing. Thought about trying to attach a wire to the handle and the bar some how. Spot weld it maybe?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1871370 said:


> December 2 offical start date. Finally 16 months after moving in.


Well that took long enough...


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1871373 said:


> You're going to be busy. Full time job, pyro job, new baby, and vol fireman...


I like it that way. Keeps me out of trouble.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1871383 said:


> Same thing here. I have 2 from last year still missing. Thought about trying to attach a wire to the handle and the bar some how. Spot weld it maybe?


Bead of weld on the end of the handle so it can't slip through?


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1871384 said:


> Well that took long enough...


Don't ask.

Most departments would welcome a fully trained firefighter with my crudentials but not here.


----------



## Green Grass

Slarry2Shovels;1871371 said:


> T-hose says his pager never went off....so much for safety chief #1


Nope Montrose only


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1871388 said:


> Don't ask.
> 
> Most departments would welcome a fully trained firefighter with my crudentials but not here.


We've never had luck with that, they never make percentage and end up getting canned!


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1871382 said:


> Are you refering to Jason?


My guess Travis


----------



## albhb3

can someone tell me how a team can be 2-8 and still be 2 games out of the lead in a divison right thar is some good foosball being played


----------



## Slarry2Shovels

Green Grass;1871394 said:


> My guess Travis


Yup you got it


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1871381 said:


> At least it wasnt your new truck


I kept thinking this !!


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1871396 said:


> can someone tell me how a team can be 2-8 and still be 2 games out of the lead in a divison right thar is some good foosball being played


Because of the tea party.

and bush.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1871387 said:


> Bead of weld on the end of the handle so it can't slip through?


Cant remember does the bar go all the way thru the handle?? Could weld a washer on the outer side if it does. I dont think it does though


----------



## Polarismalibu

ryde307;1871336 said:


> Mine is the 9th also.


Nice!!!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;1871402 said:


> I kept thinking this !!


I thought that's what you meant at first.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1871407 said:


> Because of the tea party.
> 
> and bush.


Don't forget Carl Rove....he mastermined it all.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1871414 said:


> Don't forget Carl Rove....he mastermined it all.


With help from Herman cane who is a racist!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Working perfect. Might just go all night and send bills in the morning.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1871375 said:


> Anyone have a solution for this???
> 
> Toro single stage blowers in the back of the truck. Guys are supposed to run a bungee or strap on them, but doesn't always happen.
> 
> They bounce around and the handle falls off that you pull to start the paddles.
> 
> Any suggestions on what to do with that handle so it doesn't fall off??
> 
> I have 3 blowers missing handles now (parts blowers).


So the part that you pull back on falls off? I've only ever had the black wing nut deals fall off... That pisses me off too...


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1871415 said:


> With help from Herman cane who is a racist!


I heard he only likes Pizza with white sauce.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1871388 said:


> Don't ask.
> 
> Most departments would welcome a fully trained firefighter with my crudentials but not here.


I think I heard a good chunk from Little Slim about... well... 16 months ago...


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1871393 said:


> We've never had luck with that, they never make percentage and end up getting canned!


Yes... we have had many of the same issues... especially with full timers...


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1871421 said:


> I heard he only likes Pizza with white sauce.


That son of.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1871425 said:


> Yes... we have had many of the same issues... especially with full timers...


Yup, ........


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1871420 said:


> So the part that you pull back on falls off? I've only ever had the black wing nut deals fall off... That pisses me off too...


It just about happened to me tonight.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1871422 said:


> I think I heard a good chunk from Little Slim about... well... 16 months ago...


Yup that sums it up.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1871419 said:


> Working perfect. Might just go all night and send bills in the morning.


I suppose colder temps help too...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1871420 said:


> So the part that you pull back on falls off? I've only ever had the black wing nut deals fall off... That pisses me off too...


We have lost wing nuts too, but yeah, the handle itself.

Not the handle you use to push the blower, the handle that engages the paddles.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You can definitely tell where I salted and where I didn't on this lot. 

Where I did, everything peels up nice.

Where I didn't, can't get under it at all.


----------



## skorum03

I saw more guys out plowing tonight between 6 and 8 than I did all morning


----------



## banonea

Hamelfire;1871302 said:


> I thought mom said something about 1 in 1 of the mayo buildings or tunnels


That could be but i know there is also 1 in byron.


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1871304 said:


> North is/was owened by the McMurphy crew.


No longer, sold a long time ago


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1871309 said:


> I would believe it. everytime I am on a new street I find a new kwik trip. well not always new, but one I didn't know was there. found anotheor just past bano's house. I don't think I could count on two hands. more like 3-4 hands. maybe more


I think there is 10 or more in Rochester


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1871364 said:


> I feel for ya. Knock on wood.... Pretty good on my end other than my bumper.


Only damage other than my cutting edge was my new driver backed into a post wilr the sand truck. Thankfully he hit the wood bumper, just missed the $30.00 LED tail light.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1871375 said:


> Anyone have a solution for this???
> 
> Toro single stage blowers in the back of the truck. Guys are supposed to run a bungee or strap on them, but doesn't always happen.
> 
> They bounce around and the handle falls off that you pull to start the paddles.
> 
> Any suggestions on what to do with that handle so it doesn't fall off??
> 
> I have 3 blowers missing handles now (parts blowers).


Fire the driver's for not strapping down.... bend the handle so it is tighter,thats what i had to do with mine.


----------



## Polarismalibu

skorum03;1871457 said:


> I saw more guys out plowing tonight between 6 and 8 than I did all morning


Just went to the store i didn't see anyone out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1871470 said:


> Just went to the store i didn't see anyone out.


I see a few trucks running around Vadnais Heights.

I'm sure I'll look the fool working in Lino Lakes in a bit.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1871465 said:


> Fire the driver's for not strapping down.... bend the handle so it is tighter,thats what i had to do with mine.


Yep, that's it. Step on the one end, pull the other end so you're stretching the sides apart, will put more tension on the handle to stay in the slot.

Knew I was missing the simple solution.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1871473 said:


> Yep, that's it. Step on the one end, pull the other end so you're stretching the sides apart, will put more tension on the handle to stay in the slot.
> 
> Knew I was missing the simple solution.


You could put push nuts on it also


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1871472 said:


> I see a few trucks running around Vadnais Heights.
> 
> I'm sure I'll look the fool working in Lino Lakes in a bit.


Heading out in a hour. Got 2 to plow and the shoveling crew has 4 location to clean up. Then back home to put the pivot pin in 1 plow and do a few repairs on the sand truck.


----------



## tacovic

Does anyone run back drag blades on their plows? Wondering if I can get one to work with my BOSS V


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1871473 said:


> Yep, that's it. Step on the one end, pull the other end so you're stretching the sides apart, will put more tension on the handle to stay in the slot.
> Knew I was missing the simple solution.


K. Keep
I. It
S. Simply 
S. Stupid

lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

tacovic;1871477 said:


> Does anyone run back drag blades on their plows? Wondering if I can get one to work with my BOSS V


Had one on a V. Sucked.

I shouldn't say sucked. No difference so I won't do it again.


----------



## Polarismalibu

tacovic;1871477 said:


> Does anyone run back drag blades on their plows? Wondering if I can get one to work with my BOSS V


Check these out. There out of Mankato

http://www.backdragsnow.com


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1871480 said:


> Check these out. There out of Mankato
> 
> http://www.backdragsnow.com


That's the set I ran. Would never spend the money again.

If you try them, you need to have a new cutting edge as well, so make sure you're ready to switch those too.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1871482 said:


> That's the set I ran. Would never spend the money again.
> 
> If you try them, you need to have a new cutting edge as well, so make sure you're ready to switch those too.


Yeah that makes sense. I don't think any for a v will be worth it really. Hinged ones work the best from what I have used but obviously you can't run one of those on a v


----------



## banonea

tacovic;1871477 said:


> Does anyone run back drag blades on their plows? Wondering if I can get one to work with my BOSS V


I was wondering the same thing for my MVP. got to put a new cutting edge on, now is the time to do itThumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1871483 said:


> Yeah that makes sense. I don't think any for a v will be worth it really. Hinged ones work the best from what I have used but obviously you can't run one of those on a v


I had a hinged one on a Leo and a Western I had years ago, both straights and they worked good.

The ones that were posted, they would just run up and over the snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I think tomorrow night you'll see trucks and equipment out running around as well.

At the Taco Bell.across the street from the Mermaid in Mounds View, and there's quite a bit not plowed around here.

I think when managers get to work Monday morning, they'll be making phone calls and having at/below trigger snows being plowed tomorrow night.


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;1871480 said:


> Check these out. There out of Mankato
> 
> http://www.backdragsnow.com


that is just a bent piece of steel..... Think I am going to try to make one of them. I will let you know how it goes

BTW, I was wrong, we did have one other piece of damage last night..... MY GARAGE DOOR:angry:

Went to back the truck out after installing a new beacon and I thought I had the beacon down far enough, NOPE:, then it got hooked on the truck going back in and did more damage :angry:, so NOW I got to put a new door for the 3ed time in 6 years :realmad:


----------



## banonea

Here ya go

http://store.discountsnowplowparts.com/BACK-DRAG-STRAIGHT-66892-2569312.HTM
this is for a western but I am sure they make them for boss


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1871486 said:


> I had a hinged one on a Leo and a Western I had years ago, both straights and they worked good.
> 
> The ones that were posted, they would just run up and over the snow.


Speaking of that... anyone know where to get a hinged one for a Boss... or who will put them on...?


----------



## Greenery

Well I'm headed out to take care of a couple I left earlier. I should have been out a bit ago bit fell asleep on the couch.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I think it's nap time.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1871512 said:


> I think it's nap time.


Yeah I felt that way earlier. I was getting a little loopy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

3rd to the last push, last lot.....

Return spring dead.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1871523 said:


> 3rd to the last push, last lot.....
> 
> Return spring dead.


Get with the times, dump the boss.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1871523 said:


> 3rd to the last push, last lot.....
> 
> Return spring dead.


Diseased...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1871529 said:


> Get with the times, dump the boss.


I've pondered this, but with 5 of them, I don't want one truck being the odd man out, at least not right now.

Maybe I should just haul all 5 to the dealer and trade them all in for 5 new '15s and new Westerns?


----------



## Greenery

Some drifting happening. A few walks are getting snowed over.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1871532 said:


> I've pondered this, but with 5 of them, I don't want one truck being the odd man out, at least not right now.
> 
> Maybe I should just haul all 5 to the dealer and trade them all in for 5 new '15s and new Westerns?


At a boy, its all I run.....Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

6°, windy, few clouds.


----------



## banonea

Discovered that on top of my cutting edge, I broke the housing on both of my night hawk lights on the plow when it launched off the water main cover:realmad::realmad::realmad::realmad:
SOmone will be spending some time grinding them down this week and it wont be me........


----------



## SnowGuy73

30% chance today, 10% Wednesday, and 20% Saturday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;1871565 said:


> Discovered that on top of my cutting edge, I broke the housing on both of my night hawk lights on the plow when it launched off the water main cover:realmad::realmad::realmad::realmad:
> SOmone will be spending some time grinding them down this week and it wont be me........


Have fun with that!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1871490 said:


> that is just a bent piece of steel..... Think I am going to try to make one of them. I will let you know how it goes
> 
> BTW, I was wrong, we did have one other piece of damage last night..... MY GARAGE DOOR:angry:
> 
> Went to back the truck out after installing a new beacon and I thought I had the beacon down far enough, NOPE:, then it got hooked on the truck going back in and did more damage :angry:, so NOW I got to put a new door for the 3ed time in 6 years :realmad:


Didn't you learn from my truck and your door?


----------



## CityGuy

Road temps are 33 this morning.


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1871461 said:


> No longer, sold a long time ago


To Tom's nephew...


----------



## Doughboy12

6 Deg at 6:30...


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1871532 said:


> I've pondered this, but with 5 of them, I don't want one truck being the odd man out, at least not right now.
> 
> Maybe I should just haul all 5 to the dealer and trade them all in for 5 new '15s and new Westerns?


That's the way to go!


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1871484 said:


> I was wondering the same thing for my MVP. got to put a new cutting edge on, now is the time to do itThumbs Up


I got one with mine when I bought it... So I will let you know when it actually snows here.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1871494 said:


> Speaking of that... anyone know where to get a hinged one for a Boss... or who will put them on...?


You could have crystal make you one quick . There easy to put on


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1871532 said:


> I've pondered this, but with 5 of them, I don't want one truck being the odd man out, at least not right now.
> 
> Maybe I should just haul all 5 to the dealer and trade them all in for 5 new '15s and new Westerns?


Yep, you'll be so productive you'll probably be able to go with 4 plows. Get 2 Wideouts, a 9'6" MVP and a 8'6" MVP. You'd be all set.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Fleet farm's parking lot looks good!

About the only retail location looking good, every target I've seen looks like complete cafe!


----------



## BossPlow614

Some may have seen this before but I just saw it this morning. This cop should have been thrown in jail for a long time.

http://crimeblog.dallasnews.com/201...unty-sheriffs-deputy-sues-for-1-million.html/


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;1871634 said:


> Yep, you'll be so productive you'll probably be able to go with 4 plows. Get 2 Wideouts, a 9'6" MVP and a 8'6" MVP. You'd be all set.


Ahem... MVP3


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1871634 said:


> Yep, you'll be so productive you'll probably be able to go with 4 plows. Get 2 Wideouts, a 9'6" MVP and a 8'6" MVP. You'd be all set.


Plus I won't have to be Ranger and worry about gelled loaders trying to stack snow, huh Coach?????


----------



## andersman02

Whoever was talking about backdrag blades, I did a lot of research on them. For Vblades I wouldnt bother as LWN said, the only ones you can get are not hinged which is what you want. If you have a straight or expandable, get a hinged, they definately help and dont wear nearly as much....thats whats going on my wideout and what we have on our 8'


----------



## Doughboy12

andersman02;1871652 said:


> Whoever was talking about backdrag blades, I did a lot of research on them. For Vblades I wouldnt bother as LWN said, the only ones you can get are not hinged which is what you want. If you have a straight or expandable, get a hinged, they definately help and dont wear nearly as much....thats whats going on my wideout and what we have on our 8'


That information is a week late...oh well, it was a "freebie."


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1871641 said:


> Plus I won't have to be Ranger and worry about gelled loaders trying to stack snow, huh Coach?????


Exactly. Just think, you'll be able to have a clear conscience by knowing that you're using the optimal piece of equipment on your customer's lot. No more charging extra for stacking that should've already been done.



andersman02;1871652 said:


> Whoever was talking about backdrag blades, I did a lot of research on them. For Vblades I wouldnt bother as LWN said, the only ones you can get are not hinged which is what you want. If you have a straight or expandable, get a hinged, they definately help and dont wear nearly as much....*thats whats going on my wideout* and what we have on our 8'


Have you used your Wideout yet? They are extremely good for backdragging without adding an extra edge to them.


----------



## Bill1090

Holy cafe they're talking 4"+ per hour snow out east with the lake effect.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1871655 said:


> Exactly. Just think, you'll be able to have a clear conscience by knowing that you're using the optimal piece of equipment on your customer's lot. No more charging extra for stacking that should've already been done.
> 
> Have you used your Wideout yet? They are extremely good for backdragging without adding an extra edge to them.


I have thought my wideout sucks for back dragging. Probably because I'm to picky


----------



## Polarismalibu

Wish it would warm up a bit it would be nice to go back to a green truck. Not a fan of having a white one


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;1871660 said:


> Holy cafe they're talking 4"+ per hour snow out east with the lake effect.


Fun!! For snowmobiling


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1871660 said:


> Holy cafe they're talking 4"+ per hour snow out east with the lake effect.


That'd be awesome to see!


----------



## BossPlow614

Camden;1871655 said:


> Exactly. Just think, you'll be able to have a clear conscience by knowing that you're using the optimal piece of equipment on your customer's lot. No more charging extra for stacking that should've already been done.


Ha! IMO there's no sense in trying to stack ultra high with a truck. They're not built for it. Why wreck a truck when you can use a piece of equipment that's meant for it & bring in more money?


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1871675 said:


> Ha! IMO there's no sense in trying to stack ultra high with a truck. They're not built for it. Why wreck a truck when you can use a piece of equipment that's meant for it & bring in more money?


Not if you don't plow like a jackas then you won't break stuff stacking stuff.


----------



## skorum03

BossPlow614;1871675 said:


> Ha! IMO there's no sense in trying to stack ultra high with a truck. They're not built for it. Why wreck a truck when you can use a piece of equipment that's meant for it & bring in more money?


What if you don't have a machine? I only ask because my truck isn't broken. I think it's more in the operator than the equipment


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Okay, so what is the difference between and MVP3 and MVP?

Wideout are just straights with expandable wings, right?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just as I thought, here come the calls for the extra work, below trigger cleanup.


----------



## BossPlow614

Email sent, Polaris.


----------



## BossPlow614

skorum03;1871703 said:


> What if you don't have a machine? I only ask because my truck isn't broken. I think it's more in the operator than the equipment


I don't own a machine. That's partially why I know a fair amount of people within the industry that have machines & the availability to put them to work.


----------



## Camden

BossPlow614;1871675 said:


> Ha! IMO there's no sense in trying to stack ultra high with a truck. They're not built for it. Why wreck a truck when you can use a piece of equipment that's meant for it & bring in more money?


This is the scripted response from people who run direct lift plows. They can't stack so they make up an excuse as to why that is.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1871666 said:


> Wish it would warm up a bit it would be nice to go back to a green truck. Not a fan of having a white one


Hey now...I like my white truck...I used to tease people about their washing machine white trucks. Then I bought one!


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1871704 said:


> Okay, so what is the difference between and MVP3 and MVP?
> 
> Wideout are just straights with expandable wings, right?


MVP+ is the same hight along the top edge.
MVP3 is the flared wing...in my picture above.


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;1871712 said:


> This is the scripted response from people who run direct lift plows. They can't stack so they make up an excuse as to why that is.


Play nice.... :waving:


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1871704 said:


> Okay, so what is the difference between and MVP3 and MVP?
> 
> Wideout are just straights with expandable wings, right?


Mvp3 is flared


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1871704 said:


> Okay, so what is the difference between and MVP3 and MVP?
> 
> Wideout are just straights with expandable wings, right?


Look at the Prodigy... The extensions angle with the way you have the blade angled. 
Video


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1871704 said:


> Okay, so what is the difference between and MVP3 and MVP?
> 
> Wideout are just straights with expandable wings, right?


Mvp3 is like your dxt

Wideout is expandable.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1871731 said:


> Look at the Prodigy... The extensions angle with the way you have the blade angled.
> Video


Better off going with the wideout. Or just stick with a straight blade. Everyone i know who has had that or the blizzards version didn't like them.


----------



## CityGuy

Dumb question but, can I cut a 4 or 6 inch hole in a floor joist?

What if I reinforce it on the sides with 2x4?


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;1871718 said:


> Play nice.... :waving:


Always! Thumbs Up


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1871707 said:


> Email sent, Polaris.


I will check it out when I get home l


----------



## MNPLOWCO

A home for MICE. Gross. Air filter change. The housing had was full of
leaves and chewed up filter. Took most of it out before this pic. This is on my 2013.:angry:


----------



## Polarismalibu

MNPLOWCO;1871744 said:


> A home for MICE. Gross. Air filter change. The housing had was full of
> leaves and chewed up filter. Took most of it out before this pic. This is on my 2013.:angry:


I don't see the problem


----------



## Doughboy12

MNPLOWCO;1871744 said:


> A home for MICE. Gross. Air filter change. The housing had was full of
> leaves and chewed up filter. Took most of it out before this pic. This is on my 2013.:angry:


More likely a red squirrel or chipmunk.


----------



## Doughboy12

Look on the bright side, now your mileage will go back up...


----------



## mnlefty

MNPLOWCO;1871744 said:


> A home for MICE. Gross. Air filter change. The housing had was full of
> leaves and chewed up filter. Took most of it out before this pic. This is on my 2013.:angry:


I had the same thing happen this fall only I didn't see it until one of the shreds went through and caught in the mass air flow sensor and shut me down at the side of the road... thankfully a buddy knew exactly what was going on before I had to seek professional help.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1871735 said:


> Better off going with the wideout. Or just stick with a straight blade. Everyone i know who has had that or the blizzards version didn't like them.


This........


----------



## Polarismalibu

What's nsi new address I lost it


----------



## SnowGuy73

MNPLOWCO;1871744 said:


> A home for MICE. Gross. Air filter change. The housing had was full of
> leaves and chewed up filter. Took most of it out before this pic. This is on my 2013.:angry:


Yuck!......


----------



## Camden

McDonalds just called and needs to be salted. No quote necessary, just do it...my kind of job Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1871771 said:


> What's nsi new address I lost it


No idea, but look up Lejune Steel and go to the empty lot to the West...

EDIT: They still haven't called me back about my bagged product order that was supposed to be in on 11/10... I knew I should have gone somewhere else...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1871778 said:


> McDonalds just called and needs to be salted. No quote necessary, just do it...my kind of job Thumbs Up


Always nice!


----------



## andersman02

Camden;1871655 said:


> Exactly. Just think, you'll be able to have a clear conscience by knowing that you're using the optimal piece of equipment on your customer's lot. No more charging extra for stacking that should've already been done.
> 
> Have you used your Wideout yet? They are extremely good for backdragging without adding an extra edge to them.


I thought it would be much better then my V, was going to try it for a storm and see. Our other wideout does seem to do a better job but I dont see it used very often.

Does anyone have any ideas for a quick salt bin for this season? were only going to store 15-20 ton. My idea was plywood on the ground, extra 55 gal barrels around the outside filled with some h20 for weight and putting a tarp over the top of the barrels....

Think this may work fine? obviously not as nice as a canopy but no time for that. Im most worried about snow finding its way and eating some of the salt away


----------



## waterboy

Polarismalibu;1871771 said:


> What's nsi new address I lost it


146 W 60th st, mpls


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1871779 said:


> No idea, but look up Lejune Steel and go to the empty lot to the West...
> 
> EDIT: They still haven't called me back about my bagged product order that was supposed to be in on 11/10... I knew I should have gone somewhere else...


They have it now

146 west 60th at


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1871779 said:


> No idea, but look up Lejune Steel and go to the empty lot to the West...
> 
> EDIT: They still haven't called me back about my bagged product order that was supposed to be in on 11/10... I knew I should have gone somewhere else...


One of the locations had a rail switch broke mid week so not sure if that had anything to do with it.


----------



## Doughboy12

andersman02;1871785 said:
 

> I thought it would be much better then my V, was going to try it for a storm and see. Our other wideout does seem to do a better job but I dont see it used very often.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas for a quick salt bin for this season? were only going to store 15-20 ton. My idea was plywood on the ground, extra 55 gal barrels around the outside filled with some h20 for weight and putting a tarp over the top of the barrels....
> 
> Think this may work fine? obviously not as nice as a canopy but no time for that. Im most worried about snow finding its way and eating some of the salt away


The bottom will bulge and the barrels will become "tipsy." 
They will also not sit close enough together to "seal."
I would fill them with salt...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1871737 said:


> Dumb question but, can I cut a 4 or 6 inch hole in a floor joist?
> 
> What if I reinforce it on the sides with 2x4?


There is a certain size hole you cab cut in a certain size joist. I don't have the numbers in front of me but that sounds big.


----------



## Bill1090

Hamelfire;1871737 said:


> Dumb question but, can I cut a 4 or 6 inch hole in a floor joist?
> 
> What if I reinforce it on the sides with 2x4?


I heard somewhere that you can cut 1/3 the height of the joist. I could be totally wrong though


----------



## BossPlow614

andersman02;1871785 said:


> I thought it would be much better then my V, was going to try it for a storm and see. Our other wideout does seem to do a better job but I dont see it used very often.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas for a quick salt bin for this season? were only going to store 15-20 ton. My idea was plywood on the ground, extra 55 gal barrels around the outside filled with some h20 for weight and putting a tarp over the top of the barrels....
> 
> Think this may work fine? obviously not as nice as a canopy but no time for that. Im most worried about snow finding its way and eating some of the salt away


My buddy's dad does that except uses retaining wall block to hold down the tarps. Had 17 ton delivered last week. He was going to have concrete poured underneath which is a much better choice but he was balking at $350 for it to be delivered & poured which seems to be a steal for what you're getting.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light snow..


----------



## Greenery

I'm looking for a place in the west metro to pick up 1 or 2 ton of bulk salt.

It's kind of a one time deal for a customer, I just need to pick it up and deliver it near Delano. I don't normally use bulk and when I have I got it from US. I don't really want to drive all the way out to us salt.

Maybe one of you has a ton or two you want to get rid of?


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1871809 said:


> I'm looking for a place in the west metro to pick up 1 or 2 ton of bulk salt.
> 
> It's kind of a one time deal for a customer, I just need to pick it up and deliver it near Delano. I don't normally use bulk and when I have I got it from US. I don't really want to drive all the way out to us salt.
> 
> Maybe one of you has a ton or two you want to get rid of?


I dont think us salt would sell any. From what i hear they are only selling to people who bought X amount last year.


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1871812 said:


> I dont think us salt would sell any. From what i hear they are only selling to people who bought X amount last year.


Well I did buy 4-5 tons last year. Does that qualify me for this elite group?


----------



## Doughboy12

Greenery;1871824 said:


> Well I did buy 4-5 tons last year. Does that qualify me for this elite group?


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;1871779 said:


> No idea, but look up Lejune Steel and go to the empty lot to the West...
> 
> EDIT: They still haven't called me back about my bagged product order that was supposed to be in on 11/10... I knew I should have gone somewhere else...


Central Irrigation treated me really well last year on bagged product. Give them a call.


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1871824 said:


> Well I did buy 4-5 tons last year. Does that qualify me for this elite group?


Idk, just heard. Deershack can chime in. Hes having that problem


----------



## Camden

Yeah, I think it's safe to say that this lot needed to be salted  Solid dirty ice.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1871793 said:


> There is a certain size hole you cab cut in a certain size joist. I don't have the numbers in front of me but that sounds big.


Just need to get flex return through. Can go further from rim plate if needed. 7 is span of plywood so roughly 10 inch total joist.


----------



## andersman02

BossPlow614;1871803 said:


> My buddy's dad does that except uses retaining wall block to hold down the tarps. Had 17 ton delivered last week. He was going to have concrete poured underneath which is a much better choice but he was balking at $350 for it to be delivered & poured which seems to be a steal for what you're getting.


Thats the plan in the next few years, after reading might even do asphalt w/ treated timber for a permanent structure


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1871833 said:


> Yeah, I think it's safe to say that this lot needed to be salted  Solid dirty ice.


That's how most of my lots look, including 7 McD's. No calls.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1871840 said:


> That's how most of my lots look, including 7 McD's. No calls.


I think it takes a customer to say something.

Was at lunch yesterday and someone said something to the manager about ice in the lot and when they walked away he says " crap now we need to call the plow guy"


----------



## BossPlow614

Camden;1871833 said:


> Yeah, I think it's safe to say that this lot needed to be salted  Solid dirty ice.


I know exactly where that McDonald's is!


----------



## albhb3

holy semi trucks everywhere down in ssp at kindermorgan had to be close to 25 sitting waiting to get in the gate for salt... talked to napa at work ended up getting 2 napa 875cca batteries for 88$ a piece its a heck of a perk for the discount hell I made 23$ on my caliper cores


----------



## Deershack

qualitycut;1871830 said:


> Idk, just heard. Deershack can chime in. Hes having that problem


Last year I only got 40-50 yards from them before they cut off selling to non-gov users. So I started using Northern.
Didn't really like their product, too fine, but at least they had it sometimes. Called US and they said I could only get what I purchased last year so I probably won't be doing much salting this year. Think I can still get sand/salt but most don't want it..


----------



## albhb3

Deershack;1871851 said:


> Last year I only got 40-50 yards from them before they cut off selling to non-gov users. So I started using Northern.
> Didn't really like their product, too fine, but at least they had it sometimes. Called US and they said I could only get what I purchased last year so I probably won't be doing much salting this year. Think I can still get sand/salt but most don't want it..


arnt we all gov users


----------



## Bill1090

Just had a U-Haul call wondering why I haven't shown up. I sent them a bid in late September and dated the estimate good thru 10/31 and never heard back from them.


----------



## albhb3

Bill1090;1871855 said:


> Just had a U-Haul call wondering why I haven't shown up. I sent them a bid in late September and dated the estimate good thru 10/31 and never heard back from them.


thats what they all say


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1871845 said:


> I think it takes a customer to say something.
> 
> Was at lunch yesterday and someone said something to the manager about ice in the lot and when they walked away he says " crap now we need to call the plow guy"


There you go. Go into your buddies unsalted lots and complain. Have them complain about yours. Of course with no company names. Then you all can charge for salt


----------



## albhb3

jimslawnsnow;1871860 said:


> There you go. Go into your buddies unsalted lots and complain. Have them complain about yours. Of course with no company names. Then you all can charge for salt


well it helps if ya have salt in the first place


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1871855 said:


> Just had a U-Haul call wondering why I haven't shown up. I sent them a bid in late September and dated the estimate good thru 10/31 and never heard back from them.


Had that happen with Tuesdays snow and a drive last night. Guy from last night I did the drive last season. He moved for this season and wanted prices for lawn, very and snow. Gave him a price and the last I heard from him he said he needed to talk to the wife. I took that as he was going to find someone else. Funny he asked yesterday and asked if I was plowing yet for the season and wondered why he wasn't done. I called and said I've been out twice so far and explained how the conversation went. He couldn't remember what I quoted him. I did though and added $5 a time.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

albhb3;1871862 said:


> well it helps if ya have salt in the first place


There's salt around down here. The dicks at those companies are jack holes. I bet if we a mild winter they will be sitting on extra salt. I bet they have plenty, but the state called dibs and I bet they pay less than the contractors.


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1871865 said:


> Had that happen with Tuesdays snow and a drive last night. Guy from last night I did the drive last season. He moved for this season and wanted prices for lawn, very and snow. Gave him a price and the last I heard from him he said he needed to talk to the wife. I took that as he was going to find someone else. Funny he asked yesterday and asked if I was plowing yet for the season and wondered why he wasn't done. I called and said I've been out twice so far and explained how the conversation went. He couldn't remember what I quoted him. I did though and added $5 a time.


...and boom goes the dynamite! Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1871860 said:


> There you go. Go into your buddies unsalted lots and complain. Have them complain about yours. Of course with no company names. Then you all can charge for salt


I never had any problem selling salt applications, at the beginning of the season.


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1871867 said:


> There's salt around down here. The dicks at those companies are jack holes. I bet if we a mild winter they will be sitting on extra salt. I bet they have plenty, but the state called dibs and I bet they pay less than the contractors.


I went by US Salt on Friday... Ghost Town and both covered areas were full as were the two barges in the river. They have it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1871862 said:


> well it helps if ya have salt in the first place


I can't believe these places don't have salt available yet, crazy!

Glad I'm out, I'd be screwed.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;1871870 said:


> I went by US Salt on Friday... Ghost Town and both covered areas were full as were the two barges in the river. They have it.


Like I said. Higher ups have called dibs on it. There's salt everywhere, and lots of idiots that waste it too


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1871872 said:


> Like I said. Higher ups have called dibs on it. There's salt everywhere, and lots of idiots that waste it too


No doubt about it...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1871869 said:


> I never had any problem selling salt applications, at the beginning of the season.


I have one that I figured in on a monthly contract. Figured for each time and some freezing rain applications. She said she'll call when she wants it salted. OK. More money in my pocket. Lots of them I've noticed don't want it tracked inside, and would rather be sued instead. Why? I have no clue


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;1871871 said:


> I can't believe these places don't have salt available yet, crazy!
> 
> Glad I'm out, I'd be screwed.


ohh they have it like I said kindermorgan was packed


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1871874 said:


> I have one that I figured in on a monthly contract. Figured for each time and some freezing rain applications. She said she'll call when she wants it salted. OK. More money in my pocket. Lots of them I've noticed don't want it tracked inside, and would rather be sued instead. Why? I have no clue


That worked nicely!


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1871876 said:


> ohh they have it like I said kindermorgan was packed


I just can't believe they aren't selling it, I guess I was lucky last season in I never got turned away.


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;1871879 said:


> I just can't believe they aren't selling it, I guess I was lucky last season in I never got turned away.


What happens if you show up with an empty truck and a wad a cash in your hand...do they turn the sale away? Bad business decision...IMHO


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1871883 said:


> What happens if you show up with an empty truck and a wad a cash in your hand...do they turn the sale away? Bad business decision...IMHO


Yea but they have people buying semi loads and they dont want to run out to the guys spending 1000 dollars vs thousands


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1871779 said:


> No idea, but look up Lejune Steel and go to the empty lot to the West...
> 
> EDIT: They still haven't called me back about my bagged product order that was supposed to be in on 11/10... I knew I should have gone somewhere else...


I was talking with them around the end of October, then they quit returning all emails to me also....hmmmmmm.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I wonder if mark from us still watches this site/page?


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1871885 said:


> Yea but they have people buying semi loads and they dont want to run out to the guys spending 1000 dollars vs thousands


A sale is a sale...why does it matter? They still sold out.
Now if this causes their big accounts to find a new source that could be bad but I think that would be rare.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Accu. showing next snowfall on 11/24....I smell a repeat of the last snow we had.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1871893 said:


> Accu. showing next snowfall on 11/24....I smell a repeat of the last snow we had.


Like a Saturday repeat; or last Monday?


----------



## platestealer

What kind of pushers/shovels are you guys using and where are you getting them? I need to get a few more and wanted some input.


----------



## SnowGuy73

platestealer;1871897 said:


> What kind of pushers/shovels are you guys using and where are you getting them? I need to get a few more and wanted some input.


Snowplow, ace hardware.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

platestealer;1871897 said:


> What kind of pushers/shovels are you guys using and where are you getting them? I need to get a few more and wanted some input.


Snowplow shovels from Ace.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1871896 said:


> Like a Saturday repeat; or last Monday?


I need it to wait until after Tuesday about 3 pm.

Then it can snow whenever. My schools are closed until the following Monday.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1871891 said:


> A sale is a sale...why does it matter? They still sold out.
> Now if this causes their big accounts to find a new source that could be bad but I think that would be rare.


The problem is say x guy needs 100 tons a season and so do 20 other guys. They need to grantee they have that salt for them.


----------



## Doughboy12

platestealer;1871897 said:


> What kind of pushers/shovels are you guys using and where are you getting them? I need to get a few more and wanted some input.


These in yellow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1871901 said:


> The problem is say x guy needs 100 tons a season and so do 20 other guys. They need to grantee they have that salt for them.


I think the only guarantee is to take it and store it yourself.


----------



## albhb3

hey the city just decided to plow the street smh


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1871898 said:


> Snowplow, ace hardware.


Yes. These. I have my original from 5 years ago I think it was. Never broke anything on them or wore them out. I have 5-6 now. 2 36" and the rest 24". I used to go there the $20 shovels like crazy. Replaced them all at least 3 times a season and not nearly as busy then. Its like spend a dollar now and it lasts almost forever or .50 cents 3 times a year for almost ever


----------



## skorum03

albhb3;1871910 said:


> hey the city just decided to plow the street smh


They were doing mine this morning. Only a couple days behind


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1871914 said:


> They were doing mine this morning. Only a couple days behind


Dont want to blow thier budget on the first snow fall.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;1871914 said:


> They were doing mine this morning. Only a couple days behind


Mine plowed from 5am til 10am yesterday and started again this am. Looked like they were done around 10-11 am today as I was following them clearing town home and residential ends. Dummies worked 40 hrs last week and didn't want to pay over time. Mine does that every time it snows even though they know its going to snow. A city to the north hires out most of their plowing. They are done within 4 hours of snow stopping. They are the same population as mine


----------



## Drakeslayer

Gotta mix it up sometimes


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1871919 said:


> Mine plowed from 5am til 10am yesterday and started again this am.


About the same here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1871936 said:


> Gotta mix it up sometimes


Is that magic salt?


----------



## Drakeslayer

SnowGuy73;1871939 said:


> Is that magic salt?


Nothing magical about it. Just had to get it from a couple different places. The one of the left came by boat and the other by train.


----------



## ryde307

Camden;1871712 said:


> This is the scripted response from people who run direct lift plows. They can't stack so they make up an excuse as to why that is.


I tell everyone to push it up but we are not paid to stack snow with trucks. Stacking, hauling, and push backs are all extra $.



cbservicesllc;1871779 said:


> No idea, but look up Lejune Steel and go to the empty lot to the West...
> 
> EDIT: They still haven't called me back about my bagged product order that was supposed to be in on 11/10... I knew I should have gone somewhere else...


They have it. You just have to go get it. Call and confirm it's there that day and go get it.



andersman02;1871785 said:


> I thought it would be much better then my V, was going to try it for a storm and see. Our other wideout does seem to do a better job but I dont see it used very often.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas for a quick salt bin for this season? were only going to store 15-20 ton. My idea was plywood on the ground, extra 55 gal barrels around the outside filled with some h20 for weight and putting a tarp over the top of the barrels....
> 
> Think this may work fine? obviously not as nice as a canopy but no time for that. Im most worried about snow finding its way and eating some of the salt away


Shipping container. A 20ft will hold what you need. You can rent them all over.



Greenery;1871809 said:


> I'm looking for a place in the west metro to pick up 1 or 2 ton of bulk salt.
> 
> It's kind of a one time deal for a customer, I just need to pick it up and deliver it near Delano. I don't normally use bulk and when I have I got it from US. I don't really want to drive all the way out to us salt.
> 
> Maybe one of you has a ton or two you want to get rid of?


I will sell you some. But I am in Hopkins. Otherwise hedberg, or a friend has some in Chaska. Brookside Garden Center.



qualitycut;1871812 said:


> I dont think us salt would sell any. From what i hear they are only selling to people who bought X amount last year.


They will sell you what amount you purchased last season. I did hear they were turning away small trucks though because of the long lines. I just had a load delivered as I type this. Might as well let them wait to get loaded.



andersman02;1871838 said:


> Thats the plan in the next few years, after reading might even do asphalt w/ treated timber for a permanent structure


I would do concrete for a bottom. It will hold up longer and have less issues. Pour it yourself and it should be the same cost.



SnowGuy73;1871879 said:


> I just can't believe they aren't selling it, I guess I was lucky last season in I never got turned away.


They are.



SnowGuy73;1871888 said:


> I wonder if mark from us still watches this site/page?


He does not work there anymore. This is a little of why things are a bit of a cluster. The loader guy does not either from what I understand.



Drakeslayer;1871936 said:


> Gotta mix it up sometimes


Looks like mine.


----------



## Polarismalibu

platestealer;1871897 said:


> What kind of pushers/shovels are you guys using and where are you getting them? I need to get a few more and wanted some input.


Snowplow shovel all the way! Ace has them northern has them


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1871954 said:


> Snowplow shovel all the way! Ace has them northern has them


Northern has a select few...best to call ahead for the size you want or you may be out of luck when you get there...I just looked at the inventory...FWIW.


----------



## skorum03

Anyone know of a place around the metro that has either a boss vxt or dxt in stock? I still haven't bought a new plow and the places around me are all 2,3,4 weeeks out on installation.


----------



## skorum03

Doughboy12;1871963 said:


> Northern has a select few...best to call ahead for the size you want or you may be out of luck when you get there...I just looked at the inventory...FWIW.


Woodbury Northern Tool had a few different sizes last time I was there


----------



## tacovic

banonea;1871490 said:


> that is just a bent piece of steel..... Think I am going to try to make one of them. I will let you know how it goes
> 
> BTW, I was wrong, we did have one other piece of damage last night..... MY GARAGE DOOR:angry:
> 
> Went to back the truck out after installing a new beacon and I thought I had the beacon down far enough, NOPE:, then it got hooked on the truck going back in and did more damage :angry:, so NOW I got to put a new door for the 3ed time in 6 years :realmad:


Keep me updated on what you end up doing with the back drag blade. These caught my eye.. http://www.backdragblades.com/

Otherwise I might just try to design one myself.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1871963 said:


> Northern has a select few...best to call ahead for the size you want or you may be out of luck when you get there...I just looked at the inventory...FWIW.


Last time I was in there they had tons.


----------



## Polarismalibu

skorum03;1871964 said:


> Anyone know of a place around the metro that has either a boss vxt or dxt in stock? I still haven't bought a new plow and the places around me are all 2,3,4 weeeks out on installation.


I saw one sitting out front at countryside in Anoka not sure if it's sold or not. They have a stainless mvp3 there too


----------



## ryde307

skorum03;1871964 said:


> Anyone know of a place around the metro that has either a boss vxt or dxt in stock? I still haven't bought a new plow and the places around me are all 2,3,4 weeeks out on installation.


Waconia farm Supply. They have multiple locations. Ask for Josh.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1871976 said:


> Waconia farm Supply. They have multiple locations. Ask for Josh.


Yea it sucks they closed the one in wsp by me. Part of the reason i switched from boss. No dealers super close anymore


----------



## CityGuy

Man I feel like ass. 

Not what I needed before I go teach tonight.


----------



## Doughboy12

Hamelfire;1871982 said:


> Man I feel like ass.
> 
> Not what I needed before I go teach tonight.


Smell like it too...:yow!:


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1871986 said:


> Smell like it too...:yow!:


Not today. Dry and odorless.


----------



## Doughboy12

Hamelfire;1871989 said:


> Not today. Dry and odorless.


Sure you are...xysport:waving:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1871978 said:


> Yea it sucks they closed the one in wsp by me. Part of the reason i switched from boss. No dealers super close anymore


Only reason I would switch from Boss.


----------



## skorum03

ryde307;1871976 said:


> Waconia farm Supply. They have multiple locations. Ask for Josh.


Just talked to Josh out there. They have one vxt left. But are still out 3 weeks on installation. How hard is installation if I were to do it myself?


----------



## ryde307

skorum03;1871998 said:


> Just talked to Josh out there. They have one vxt left. But are still out 3 weeks on installation. How hard is installation if I were to do it myself?


If your truck frame has the holes already it isn't bad. If you have to drill it can be a bit more work.
I just asked and one of our guys said he would do it in the afternoon or on a weekend. 
Or you could try Perrys in Long Lake. They may have a plow also.


----------



## Polarismalibu

skorum03;1871998 said:


> Just talked to Josh out there. They have one vxt left. But are still out 3 weeks on installation. How hard is installation if I were to do it myself?


Shouldn't be to bad to do. Like Ryde said it's more complicated without the prep holes


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1871898 said:


> Snowplow, ace hardware.


And Northern Tool now!


----------



## olsonbro

Fwiw Lwnmwr we just put a wide out on a new truck this year. I ran it for a bit last storm, and I was thrilled. It back drags nicely, and it's great at 10 ft a whack. We run alot of c plows as we do mainly driveways. The wide out definitely has its place for us now.


----------



## qualitycut

olsonbro;1872022 said:


> Fwiw Lwnmwr we just put a wide out on a new truck this year. I ran it for a bit last storm, and I was thrilled. It back drags nicely, and it's great at 10 ft a whack. We run alot of c plows as we do mainly driveways. The wide out definitely has its place for us now.


Toro..... i mean boss just needs to come out with a version and he will get one


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

olsonbro;1872022 said:


> Fwiw Lwnmwr we just put a wide out on a new truck this year. I ran it for a bit last storm, and I was thrilled. It back drags nicely, and it's great at 10 ft a whack. We run alot of c plows as we do mainly driveways. The wide out definitely has its place for us now.


I could easily have room for a wideout as anyone that's helped me can tell.

I suppose if I sold all 5 for $4,000 average, that would be $20,000.

I would think if I went to Countryside or someone that deals with both, said I wanted 5, I should be into them for about $8,000 difference.


----------



## olsonbro

qualitycut;1872034 said:


> Toro..... i mean boss just needs to come out with a version and he will get one


My youngest brother is an engineer for toro is bloomington. They moved a bunch of plows into the main entrance of the building after the purchase I guess


----------



## olsonbro

LwnmwrMan22;1872035 said:


> I could easily have room for a wideout as anyone that's helped me can tell.
> 
> I suppose if I sold all 5 for $4,000 average, that would be $20,000.
> 
> I would think if I went to Countryside or someone that deals with both, said I wanted 5, I should be into them for about $8,000 difference.


After running the plow one day, I could easily see the savings made up quickly. I ran a Vplow on my truck for many years, and I don't know if I could go back now. I was amazed at how much I could move quickly. I plowed a few places that we have had for years. I've plowed them each at least 50 times, and I shaved time off my usual times for 1inch storms. And that was the first time I ran the plow, and was getting used to the controller. I prolly hit the wrong button 100 tomes yesterday!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;1871998 said:


> Just talked to Josh out there. They have one vxt left. But are still out 3 weeks on installation. How hard is installation if I were to do it myself?


Bano maybe could do it. He's a western guy but does all sorts of stuff. Dealers down here probably could get you in within a week. You'd just have to drive the hour and a half down here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

olsonbro;1872042 said:


> After running the plow one day, I could easily see the savings made up quickly. I ran a Vplow on my truck for many years, and I don't know if I could go back now. I was amazed at how much I could move quickly. I plowed a few places that we have had for years. I've plowed them each at least 50 times, and I shaved time off my usual times for 1inch storms. And that was the first time I ran the plow, and was getting used to the controller. I prolly hit the wrong button 100 tomes yesterday!


That's where I would see the savings too. Schools, larger industrial. I would be tempted if we have a light(er) year this year and can get some money put away.


----------



## olsonbro

LwnmwrMan22;1872045 said:


> That's where I would see the savings too. Schools, larger industrial. I would be tempted if we have a light(er) year this year and can get some money put away.


I'm hoping for a lighter year too. We're majority contract money. I prefer to be mainly contract, but we have been beat up the last few years. A light year would be welcomed.


----------



## qualitycut

olsonbro;1872042 said:


> After running the plow one day, I could easily see the savings made up quickly. I ran a Vplow on my truck for many years, and I don't know if I could go back now. I was amazed at how much I could move quickly. I plowed a few places that we have had for years. I've plowed them each at least 50 times, and I shaved time off my usual times for 1inch storms. And that was the first time I ran the plow, and was getting used to the controller. I prolly hit the wrong button 100 tomes yesterday!


Yea they are great, v plows have thier place as well but for your average snows you cant beat the wide out.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

What the? If that 59° happens it surly would make a muddy mess


----------



## skorum03

ryde307;1872006 said:


> If your truck frame has the holes already it isn't bad. If you have to drill it can be a bit more work.
> I just asked and one of our guys said he would do it in the afternoon or on a weekend.
> Or you could try Perrys in Long Lake. They may have a plow also.


I may be sending you a PM if I decide to buy.



Polarismalibu;1872009 said:


> Shouldn't be to bad to do. Like Ryde said it's more complicated without the prep holes


Would the drill holes be the same from the western mount that is already on there? I don't know if that makes sense or not.



jimslawnsnow;1872043 said:


> Bano maybe could do it. He's a western guy but does all sorts of stuff. Dealers down here probably could get you in within a week. You'd just have to drive the hour and a half down here


I was thinking about that too if I were willing to travel to have it done.

I can do a lot of the mechanical stuff myself, just makes me a little nervous since I've never done it or watched anyone do it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Skorum,

Boss will put a bolt through the frame.

On the Dodge, you have to drill it. 1/2" hole. Not an easy hole through the frame.

Go can go to Boss's site, look up to he manual for your truck and it will tell you if you need to drill or not. Or it'll show where you need to drill and you can crawl under and see.


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1871896 said:


> Like a Saturday repeat; or last Monday?


I say last Monday at this point.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1872062 said:


> Skorum,
> 
> Boss will put a bolt through the frame.
> 
> On the Dodge, you have to drill it. 1/2" hole. Not an easy hole through the frame.
> 
> Go can go to Boss's site, look up to he manual for your truck and it will tell you if you need to drill or not. Or it'll show where you need to drill and you can crawl under and see.


I know the 11+ Super Dutys are no drill for boss and I would guess western as well?


----------



## CityGuy

Well I'm off to teach Employee Right to Know. 

This should be fun and dry.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1871951 said:


> I tell everyone to push it up but we are not paid to stack snow with trucks. Stacking, hauling, and push backs are all extra $.
> 
> They have it. You just have to go get it. Call and confirm it's there that day and go get it.
> 
> Shipping container. A 20ft will hold what you need. You can rent them all over.
> 
> I will sell you some. But I am in Hopkins. Otherwise hedberg, or a friend has some in Chaska. Brookside Garden Center.
> 
> They will sell you what amount you purchased last season. I did hear they were turning away small trucks though because of the long lines. I just had a load delivered as I type this. Might as well let them wait to get loaded.
> 
> I would do concrete for a bottom. It will hold up longer and have less issues. Pour it yourself and it should be the same cost.
> 
> They are.
> 
> He does not work there anymore. This is a little of why things are a bit of a cluster. The loader guy does not either from what I understand.
> 
> Looks like mine.


Wow, that sucks!

Any idea where he went?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1872052 said:


> What the? If that 59° happens it surly would make a muddy mess


Im guessing its supposed to be 39


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1872076 said:


> Im guessing its supposed to be 39


Who knows with accu


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Possibly looking at adding another truck. Looking at an 06 2500 dodge hemi. Laramie crew cab with 50k miles. And a 2011 SLT 2500 hemi. SLT crew cab. 100k miles. Both are listed at $21k. Opinions?


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1872062 said:


> Skorum,
> 
> Boss will put a bolt through the frame.
> 
> On the Dodge, you have to drill it. 1/2" hole. Not an easy hole through the frame.
> 
> Go can go to Boss's site, look up to he manual for your truck and it will tell you if you need to drill or not. Or it'll show where you need to drill and you can crawl under and see.


Thanks Lwnmwr. It doesn't look awful after reading through it


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1872045 said:


> That's where I would see the savings too. Schools, larger industrial. I would be tempted if we have a light(er) year this year and can get some money put away.


I hauled threw your schools with mine last year. From the accounts I have helped you with you could use at least two or three wideouts and save a bunch of time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1872088 said:


> I hauled threw your schools with mine last year. From the accounts I have helped you with you could use at least two or three wideouts and save a bunch of time.


Right...quality flew through some with his Blizzard too.... Might have to see if Countryside will take mine in trade.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1872089 said:


> Right...quality flew through some with his Blizzard too.... Might have to see if Countryside will take mine in trade.


They usually have some used wideouts too. They run them on there trucks and get new ones each year


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

What's a new Wide out installed? $6500?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1872089 said:


> Right...quality flew through some with his Blizzard too.... Might have to see if Countryside will take mine in trade.


I think its just the operators


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1872096 said:


> What's a new Wide out installed? $6500?


$6,980 that was back in September though


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1872096 said:


> What's a new Wide out installed? $6500?


I was quoted 7200 or somewhere near that


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1872100 said:


> I think its just the operators


Well that's part of it!


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1872050 said:


> Yea they are great, v plows have thier place as well but for your average snows you cant beat the wide out.


Well gosh if Lwnmwrman is thinking of it who will my Boss buddy be?

Are the Western V's and Wideout's interchangeable?


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1872111 said:


> Well gosh if Lwnmwrman is thinking of it who will my Boss buddy be?
> 
> Are the Western V's and Wideout's interchangeable?


Yes on all the newer stuff they are.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1872111 said:


> Well gosh if Lwnmwrman is thinking of it who will my Boss buddy be?
> 
> Are the Western V's and Wideout's interchangeable?


Yes they are


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1872089 said:


> Right...quality flew through some with his Blizzard too.... Might have to see if Countryside will take mine in trade.


Seriously... you're going to leave me as the only fleet Boss user here? :crying:


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1872111 said:


> Well gosh if Lwnmwrman is thinking of it who will my Boss buddy be?
> 
> Are the Western V's and Wideout's interchangeable?


ME! 

You better not leave or what will I do! hahaha!


----------



## mnlefty

Ch 4 just did the obligatory "stay off the thin ice" story...


----------



## skorum03

ryde307;1872006 said:


> If your truck frame has the holes already it isn't bad. If you have to drill it can be a bit more work.
> I just asked and one of our guys said he would do it in the afternoon or on a weekend.
> Or you could try Perrys in Long Lake. They may have a plow also.


How much cash would your guy want to install? If you could guess


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1872089 said:


> Right...quality flew through some with his Blizzard too.... Might have to see if Countryside will take mine in trade.


Little late to the conversation. We have slowly been going with Blizzard(might buy a wideout next. We are up to four blizzards now and will never buy anything else. I was the first to get one in 2010 and I cut some times by 50%, especially on the lighter snows. I plow a 6 acre hotel and when about a 1/3 full of cars and 2-3" it takes under 1.5-2 hours.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1872117 said:


> ME!
> 
> You better not leave or what will I do! hahaha!


Alright, we'll be the last one's standing!


----------



## skorum03

Dahl, "Right now it looks as though we'll have some fog and drizzle on Saturday, with some light rain or snow developing on Sunday. The question mark is how warm it's going to get aloft before the moisture arrives. If it stays cold enough to be all snow late in the weekend, we could end up with a significant amount. However, it does look as though it'll start out as a mixture of rain and snow, but we'll probably still end up with a measurable amount of snow. "


----------



## skorum03

cbservicesllc;1872122 said:


> Alright, we'll be the last one's standing!


I may be joining the boss fleet if I sack up and buy a new plow so there may be one more...


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;1872111 said:


> Are the Western V's and Wideout's interchangeable?


Yes they are.


----------



## CityGuy

skorum03;1872125 said:


> Dahl, "Right now it looks as though we'll have some fog and drizzle on Saturday, with some light rain or snow developing on Sunday. The question mark is how warm it's going to get aloft before the moisture arrives. If it stays cold enough to be all snow late in the weekend, we could end up with a significant amount. However, it does look as though it'll start out as a mixture of rain and snow, but we'll probably still end up with a measurable amount of snow. "


Bring it on.


----------



## CityGuy

Well this could be interesting. They are on a call.


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1872122 said:


> Alright, we'll be the last one's standing!


So far we are loving the DXT's!

Listening to everyone can sure make a guy second guess himself though. 

I know for a fact without the V's last year on some of our accounts we would have been cafed!

Are the Wideouts a trip edge or full moldboard?


----------



## NorthernProServ

skorum03;1872128 said:


> I may be joining the boss fleet if I sack up and buy a new plow so there may be one more...


Looks like we need everybody we can get!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Wind is chilly!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1872152 said:


> Wind is chilly!


But overall, my kind of weather.


----------



## Camden

NorthernProServ;1872148 said:


> So far we are loving the DXT's!
> 
> Listening to everyone can sure make a guy second guess himself though.
> 
> I know for a fact without the V's last year on some of our accounts we would have been cafed!
> 
> Are the Wideouts a trip edge or *full moldboard*?


Full moldboard. Have you ever run a Western before? I think you should try one out.


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1872111 said:


> Well gosh if Lwnmwrman is thinking of it who will my Boss buddy be?
> 
> Are the Western V's and Wideout's interchangeable?


I think you & I will be some of the last ones left with Boss.


----------



## olsonbro

Polarismalibu;1872103 said:


> $6,980 that was back in September though


We paid something like 6900$ for ours. I remember it was about 300 more than our c plows usually are. That was the installed price. We usually have our mechanics install our new plows but they were way to backed up this fall. Kinda nice picking up a new truck with the blade already on it


----------



## BossPlow614

Polaris, have you checked your email?


----------



## andersman02

Camden;1872159 said:


> Full moldboard. Have you ever run a Western before? I think you should try one out.


That's the one thing I'm not excited for, going from a trip edge to the full moldboard. The few times I used it scared the cafe out of me and thought I broke something...


----------



## olsonbro

BossPlow614;1872170 said:


> I think you & I will be some of the last ones left with Boss.


We still have one boss v, put it on a brand new 05 chevy back in 05. Truck has plowed for 10 years and that plow still works like a dream.


----------



## andersman02

olsonbro;1872173 said:


> We paid something like 6900$ for ours. I remember it was about 300 more than our c plows usually are. That was the installed price. We usually have our mechanics install our new plows but they were way to backed up this fall. Kinda nice picking up a new truck with the blade already on it


Yup, a asppen is at 6950 I believe. 300 for the flap


----------



## olsonbro

andersman02;1872182 said:


> Yup, a asppen is at 6950 I believe. 300 for the flap


I didn't order the flap. They told me 425 for it. Something tells me we can do one in the shop for far less than that. Seemed pretty out line for a snow flap price


----------



## SnowGuy73

Now saying rain snow mix Sunday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Also a 30% chance Monday now.


----------



## banonea

tacovic;1871970 said:


> Keep me updated on what you end up doing with the back drag blade. These caught my eye.. http://www.backdragblades.com/
> 
> Otherwise I might just try to design one myself.


Going to get steel tomorrow


----------



## djagusch

BossPlow614;1872170 said:


> I think you & I will be some of the last ones left with Boss.


I have 5 boss plows and not changing anytime soon. Already texted lwnmwrmn if he goes to the dark side I would be interested in a plow or two.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1872154 said:


> But overall, my kind of weather.


Me too. The water is freezing so fast on my ice rink that if you stay in one spot for more than 30 seconds your boots stick. Opening day will me Monday whether its 40º or not.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1872195 said:


> Me too. The water is freezing so fast on my ice rink that if you stay in one spot for more than 30 seconds your boots stick. Opening day will me Monday whether its 40º or not.


Looking warm this weekend and early next week....

Damn it!


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1872043 said:


> Bano maybe could do it. He's a western guy but does all sorts of stuff. Dealers down here probably could get you in within a week. You'd just have to drive the hour and a half down here


Whay are we looking at. ...


----------



## banonea

skorum03;1872054 said:


> I may be sending you a PM if I decide to buy.
> 
> Would the drill holes be the same from the western mount that is already on there? I don't know if that makes sense or not.
> 
> I was thinking about that too if I were willing to travel to have it done.
> 
> I can do a lot of the mechanical stuff myself, just makes me a little nervous since I've never done it or watched anyone do it.


Its not hard, just half to have patience and directions. ....


----------



## BossPlow614

djagusch;1872194 said:


> I have 5 boss plows and not changing anytime soon. Already texted lwnmwrmn if he goes to the dark side I would be interested in a plow or two.


I forgot that you ran boss also. I have no intentions of changing brands either. I texted Lmn also, hadn't heard back. Must have gotten his tractor stuck somewhere. :laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

About time for a nap.


----------



## qualitycut

No snow till monday please! !


----------



## jimslawnsnow

2200 or so posts till 100k


----------



## banonea

SnowGuy73;1872214 said:


> About time for a nap.


Think i am going to do the same for a few hours then go to the garage and pit breaks in my truck, then finish installing the lights on the truck, then repair the broken night hawks on my plow, then repair the wiper blade for the skid loader, then bring the sand truck i and start on the power steering pump and the other little things it needs done........then sleep if i got time. Best time for me to work is late at night. Everyone else is asleep so they can't call me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;1872221 said:


> Think i am going to do the same for a few hours then go to the garage and pit breaks in my truck, then finish installing the lights on the truck, then repair the broken night hawks on my plow, then repair the wiper blade for the skid loader, then bring the sand truck i and start on the power steering pump and theo other little things it needs done........then sleep if i got time. Best time for me to work is late at night. Everyone else is asleep so they can't call me.


I hear you. As soon as I get home and eat, I'm out!


----------



## qualitycut

Im getting picked up for the airport at 3 am im hoping to be in bed by 9 but i will probably look at the weather 200 times before i fall asleep.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1872197 said:


> Whay are we looking at. ...


skorum needs a boss plow mounted. told him to check with you. but it sounds like he doesn't want to travel


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1872226 said:


> Im getting picked up for the airport at 3 am im hoping to be in bed by 9 but i will probably look at the weather 200 times before i fall asleep.


Sounds about right.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1872227 said:


> skorum needs a boss plow mounted. told him to check with you. but it sounds like he doesn't want to travel


That's not that far.......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1872222 said:


> I hear you. As soon as I get home and eat, I'm out!


like you have much to do :laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1872234 said:


> like you have much to do :laughing:


Yea he does, eat and sleep!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1872233 said:


> That's not that far.......


I know. about the same time as it takes to go to Waconia for him, unless he had it done at burnsville


----------



## qualitycut

Meteo is showing 35 from Saturday through monday late.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1872238 said:


> Meteo is showing 35 from Saturday through monday late.


maybe itll be warm down here and not snow, get some ice so I can try my salter


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1872246 said:


> maybe itll be warm down here and not snow, get some ice so I can try my salter


Yea and then i wont have to worry about snow


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1872247 said:


> Yea and then i wont have to worry about snow


but it'll probably snow 2ft of heavy wet crap


----------



## jimslawnsnow

just found the wife's uncle works for the lindstrom FD


----------



## Greenery

SnowGuy73;1872222 said:


> I hear you. As soon as I get home and eat, I'm out!


Get home from where? Working?

I didn't know you did that.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1872252 said:


> but it'll probably snow 2ft of heavy wet crap


Shut your mouth Jim


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1872235 said:


> Yea he does, eat and sleep!!!


And cafe.

He's like a oversized baby.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1872263 said:


> Shut your mouth Jim


ok Thumbs Up


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;1872227 said:


> skorum needs a boss plow mounted. told him to check with you. but it sounds like he doesn't want to travel





SnowGuy73;1872233 said:


> That's not that far.......





jimslawnsnow;1872237 said:


> I know. about the same time as it takes to go to Waconia for him, unless he had it done at burnsville


I certainly will travel if I have to. Waconia is an hour from me according to google maps. Whats it worth to someone to help me mount it?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1872263 said:


> Shut your mouth Jim


don't watch this then http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/displayMod.php?var=gfs_sfc_ptyp&loop=loopall&hours=


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;1872267 said:


> I certainly will travel if I have to. Waconia is an hour from me according to google maps. Whats it worth to someone to help me mount it?


how far is Rochester? i'd talk to bano and see what he says. just don't have a tall truck without a removable becan


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1872226 said:


> Im getting picked up for the airport at 3 am im hoping to be in bed by 9 but i will probably look at the weather 200 times before i fall asleep.


So I should have a foot of snow to ride my sled in by Thursday huh??


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1872272 said:


> So I should have a foot of snow to ride my sled in by Thursday huh??


Actually, the russian mixed resource model as well as the eema (eastern european meteorlogical association) all are spitting out 10"+ of heavy snow Sunday night.


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;1872270 said:


> how far is Rochester? i'd talk to bano and see what he says. just don't have a tall truck without a removable becan


Hour and a half or so. I have a removable beacon haha


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1872274 said:


> Actually, the russian mixed resource model as well as the eema (eastern european meteorlogical association) all are spitting out 10"+ of heavy snow Sunday night.


I've never heard of those but are you being funny?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;1872275 said:


> Hour and a half or so. I have a removable beacon haha


it cant be over an hour and a half. we drive to river falls all the time from Owatonna in exactly an hour and a half


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;1872276 said:


> I've never heard of those but are you being funny?


I don't joke about weather. This is my career and I take this very serious.  Unit will back me up on those two models mentioned above.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1872274 said:


> Actually, the russian mixed resource model as well as the eema (eastern european meteorlogical association) all are spitting out 10"+ of heavy snow Sunday night.


oh ick. hope not, but its still about a week away


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;1872281 said:


> it cant be over an hour and a half. we drive to river falls all the time from Owatonna in exactly an hour and a half


Yeah thats what it is


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1872268 said:


> don't watch this then http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/displayMod.php?var=gfs_sfc_ptyp&loop=loopall&hours=


Shows rain from sat to monday night


----------



## Greenery

SSS Inc.;1872282 said:


> I don't joke about weather. This is my career and I take this very serious.  Unit will back me up on those two models mentioned above.


Some are too serious..

Unit may confirm but most of us won't know he's confirming because we can't decipher his weather talk.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1872274 said:


> Actually, the russian mixed resource model as well as the eema (eastern european meteorlogical association) all are spitting out 10"+ of heavy snow Sunday night.


Im guessing this is going to be a wait and see with the temps being where they are.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1872286 said:


> Shows rain from sat to monday night


arnt you going to be gone all week?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1872292 said:


> arnt you going to be gone all week?


Leave tomorrow get back the 28th showed rain over weekend and not changing to snow until late Monday


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1872291 said:


> Im guessing this is going to be a wait and see with the temps being where they are.


I guess so. Check on here for updates. Thumbs Up


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Greenery;1872288 said:


> Some are too serious..
> 
> Unit may confirm but most of us won't know he's confirming because we can't decipher his weather talk.


or he's so vauge no one knows what he mean


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1872293 said:


> Leave tomorrow get back the 28th showed rain over weekend and not changing to snow until late Monday


That's just the gfs, not the other 30 models I look at. Just get on that plane and don't look back.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1872295 said:


> I guess so. Check on here for updates. Thumbs Up


Well at this point not much i can do of it does. Think i have everything covered.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1872298 said:


> That's just the gfs, not the other 30 models I look at. Just get on that plane and don't look back.


Or look back and stress out


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1872293 said:


> Leave tomorrow get back the 28th showed rain over weekend and not changing to snow until late Monday


I hope so. if it snowed that whole time, it would be like 5 days. damn everyone would be burnt out in a hurry


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1872303 said:


> Or look back and stress out


Hopefully if it does snow his plane doesn't get delayed a day or two.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1872305 said:


> Hopefully if it does snow his plane doesn't get delayed a day or two.


That would actually be better than it snowing and coming back. Maybe will just stay there.


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;1872304 said:


> I hope so. if it snowed that whole time, it would be like 5 days. damn everyone would be burnt out in a hurry


Yeah that would suck. i better buy that plow so it doesn't happen huh?


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1872307 said:


> That would actually be better than it snowing and coming back. Maybe will just stay there.


Where you even going I forgot?


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1872310 said:


> Where you even going I forgot?


St johns in the virgin islands.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1872315 said:


> St johns in the virgin islands.


If your worried about snow I'll take your spot. I got the money


----------



## Bill1090

On the meteogram... one of them has me at 1.3" Wednesday thru Friday. Is that 1.3 every 6 hours or is that total? I have no clue how to read that thing.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1872315 said:


> St johns in the virgin islands.


Sounds like fun. How much does a trip like that cost? Wife and I are going to Cancun in January. $3600 round trip, all inclusive.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;1872319 said:


> On the meteogram... one of them has me at 1.3" Wednesday thru Friday. Is that 1.3 every 6 hours or is that total? I have no clue how to read that thing.


That is a total. Every time it starts to go up is a new storm. The slight drop is the snow compacting, then if it starts to go up again its showing new accumulation. Uncheck the compaction button and hit refresh. It will be easier to see the the spikes in accumulation.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1872324 said:


> Sounds like fun. How much does a trip like that cost? Wife and I are going to Cancun in January. $3600 round trip, all inclusive.


Was that blower you wanted the one that went for $1250? Di you get it?


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1872324 said:


> Sounds like fun. How much does a trip like that cost? Wife and I are going to Cancun in January. $3600 round trip, all inclusive.


Going for my moms 50th bday. 5 us are going and i think its right around 20k


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;1872327 said:


> That is a total. Every time it starts to go up is a new storm. The slight drop is the snow compacting, then if it starts to go up again its showing new accumulation. Uncheck the compaction button and hit refresh. It will be easier to see the the spikes in accumulation.


Thanks. Thought I was screwed for a minute.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1872334 said:


> Going for my moms 50th bday. 5 us are going and i think its right around 20k


That will be a blast. My parents went there for their honey moon and I think my dad thinks about going back every day since marriage


----------



## NorthernProServ

Camden;1872159 said:


> Full moldboard. Have you ever run a Western before? I think you should try one out.


I have not.

I would want to keep interchange ability between all trucks....so like most others here with more then one truck...its all or nothing.

When we did decide to go with boss, it was the V or the Wideout that we were looking at.

Edit: I would not mind giving one a try for a storm to see what all this talk is about.


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;1872342 said:


> That will be a blast. My parents went there for their honey moon and I think my dad thinks about going back every day since marriage


By himself? :laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1872347 said:


> By himself? :laughing:


Ha!.........


----------



## SSS Inc.

NorthernProServ;1872346 said:


> I have not.
> 
> I would want to keep interchange ability between all trucks....so like most others here with more then one truck...its all or nothing.
> 
> When we did decide to go with boss, it was the V or the Wideout that we were looking at.
> 
> Edit: I would not mind giving one a try for a storm to see what all this talk is about.


Question for you guys that talk about swapping plows between trucks. I get why its nice to have the same plows from a parts and familiarity with repair etc. But how often do you actually move a plow from one truck to another? Unless you break a plow on truck A and at the same time Truck B is broken so you steal the plow from it, I can't see where you would ever need to switch. Just curious if anyone has actually switched plows before.


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1872347 said:


> By himself? :laughing:


Oh yeah. He wouldn't have any fun otherwise


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1872356 said:


> Question for you guys that talk about swapping plows between trucks. I get why its nice to have the same plows from a parts and familiarity with repair etc. But how often do you actually move a plow from one truck to another? Unless you break a plow on truck A and at the same time Truck B is broken so you steal the plow from it, I can't see where you would ever need to switch. Just curious if anyone has actually switched plows before.


If you have a back up truck, that just sits until its needed


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1872359 said:


> If you have a back up truck, that just sits until its needed


Although I guess you'd just take the whole truck anyway.

I always did anyway...


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1872333 said:


> Was that blower you wanted the one that went for $1250? Di you get it?


I haven't looked... don't even tell me this!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1872356 said:


> Question for you guys that talk about swapping plows between trucks. I get why its nice to have the same plows from a parts and familiarity with repair etc. But how often do you actually move a plow from one truck to another? Unless you break a plow on truck A and at the same time Truck B is broken so you steal the plow from it, I can't see where you would ever need to switch. Just curious if anyone has actually switched plows before.


I swap my Wideout for the 9'6" MVP during each storm (assuming I'm going to plow towers).


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1872361 said:


> Although I guess you'd just take the whole truck anyway.
> 
> I always did anyway...


That's what we do. We have backup trucks so you can grab and go. I don't think I've ever moved a plow to a different truck.



Camden;1872362 said:


> I haven't looked... don't even tell me this!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sorry, I figured you looked already. I was curious so I took a peek and saw 1,250 on what I think was what you were looking at.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1872363 said:


> I swap my Wideout for the 9'6" MVP during each storm (assuming I'm going to plow towers).


So this sounds a little different. You have two plows for one truck? That I can get if your work would require it. I assume you don't take it off another truck????


----------



## banonea

skorum03;1872267 said:


> I certainly will travel if I have to. Waconia is an hour from me according to google maps. Whats it worth to someone to help me mount it?


I get $200.00 to install no matter what kind it is...


----------



## Deershack

Pulled my deershack out of the woods tonight. I was going to hunt through the wkend. I was seeing a lot of does through last Friday but Sat morning it looked like the wolves had a family get together in front of my stand and nothing since then. Will spend tomorrow putting it away and cutting diamond willow. Heading back on Wed. so I hope the temps are above melting, the grass is showing and that the silver maples in the back yard are bare. They are always the last to shed the leaves. I may get lucky and be able to blow the back yard yet. Parts of Red Lake have 5-7" of ice and the resorts are going to open for fishing on Sat if the temps cooperate.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1872270 said:


> how far is Rochester? i'd talk to bano and see what he says. just don't have a tall truck without a removable becan


.........dick........


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1872372 said:


> .........dick........


Yes? What can I do for ya?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Time to flood the rink, I'll report on ice depth shortly.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1872372 said:


> .........dick........


Thanks!!............


----------



## SnowGuy73

Deershack;1872371 said:


> Pulled my deershack out of the woods tonight. I was going to hunt through the wkend. I was seeing a lot of does through last Friday but Sat morning it looked like the wolves had a family get together in front of my stand and nothing since then. Will spend tomorrow putting it away and cutting diamond willow. Heading back on Wed. so I hope the temps are above melting, the grass is showing and that the silver maples in the back yard are bare. They are always the last to shed the leaves. I may get lucky and be able to blow the back yard yet. Parts of Red Lake have 5-7" of ice and the resorts are going to open for fishing on Sat if the temps cooperate.


You get any deer this year?


----------



## skorum03

banonea;1872370 said:


> I get $200.00 to install no matter what kind it is...


Thats a lot less than the dealer wants.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1872378 said:


> Time to flood the rink, I'll report on ice depth shortly.


I will stop by with my auger and check it tomorrow.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamel where are you pretending to teach.


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1872356 said:


> Question for you guys that talk about swapping plows between trucks. I get why its nice to have the same plows from a parts and familiarity with repair etc. But how often do you actually move a plow from one truck to another? Unless you break a plow on truck A and at the same time Truck B is broken so you steal the plow from it, I can't see where you would ever need to switch. Just curious if anyone has actually switched plows before.


All my plows are the same wiring except for my V plow and I have the adapter so that I can run a straight blade on my truck if my V ever goes down. we just had to do it the other night with the plow my brother runs because, his had the center pivot bolt thread out and I did not want to take the time to repair it.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1872365 said:


> Sorry, I figured you looked already. I was curious so I took a peek and saw 1,250 on what I think was what you were looking at.


Okay, I'm not on my phone any more. Yes, that blower sold for only $1250. I knew it would happen, I just knew it :crying:



SSS Inc.;1872369 said:


> So this sounds a little different. You have two plows for one truck? That I can get if your work would require it. I assume you don't take it off another truck????


Here's how it works...I have the 9'6" V hooked up to my F450 and it plows parking lots. I use the Wideout for the same thing. When we're all done with our regular accounts and it's time to plow towers I'll hook up the V to my truck because the 450 is too big for tower work.


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1872376 said:


> Yes? What can I do for ya?


.....lol.....


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;1872395 said:


> Okay, I'm not on my phone any more. Yes, that blower sold for only $1250. I knew it would happen, I just knew it :crying:


I did not go but I would have bought it for that price.


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;1872399 said:


> I did not go but I would have bought it for that price.


I'm sure. It'll be on Craig's List later this week for $4k+.


----------



## Ranger620

Update on my jelled loader.... Still jelled:realmad:. Today I found another fuel filter I never new about. Gonna replace that and try tomorrow. Wrapped tarps around it and put the heater on it for about 2 hours. Got close but just no go. While I was there water pump on the truck decided to start leaking. 8 hr book time on replacement. $675 labor. Have to order a dual power steering return hose from ford for one of the other trucks. Cant get them after market apparently. Looked everywhere. $358.88 for a couple of hoses. Then have a wheel bearing to replace on my truck and after that I have wheel bearing on the wife's suv to do. Hopefully all my repairs are out of they way for the year.


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;1872346 said:


> I have not.
> 
> I would want to keep interchange ability between all trucks....so like most others here with more then one truck...its all or nothing.
> 
> When we did decide to go with boss, it was the V or the Wideout that we were looking at.
> 
> Edit: I would not mind giving one a try for a storm to see what all this talk is about.


We can switch trucks for a storm lol


----------



## CityGuy

Well that was fun. Good traing for ML Fire.


----------



## Camden

You sure are having a tough start to the season. My problems pale in comparison to what you've got going on.

So there are 2 fuel filters? I've seen that on ag tractors so I guess I'm not overly surprised you'd have that on a loader as well. But you'd think the canister would be plainly visible and not tucked away. Sucks you had to find that out the hard way.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1872334 said:


> Going for my moms 50th bday. 5 us are going and i think its right around 20k


That will be fun. I haven't been to that island. Been to st Thomas, st kitts, Aruba, Puerto Rico and curacao. Fun times!


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1872235 said:


> Yea he does, eat and sleep!!!


Don't forget the important part.

Poop.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1872256 said:


> just found the wife's uncle works for the lindstrom FD


We do some training for them Might run into him.


----------



## CityGuy

green grass;1872390 said:


> hamel where are you pretending to teach.


ml.................


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;1872410 said:


> You sure are having a tough start to the season. My problems pale in comparison to what you've got going on.
> 
> So there are 2 fuel filters? I've seen that on ag tractors so I guess I'm not overly surprised you'd have that on a loader as well. But you'd think the canister would be plainly visible and not tucked away. Sucks you had to find that out the hard way.


Yes secondary filter looks aftermarket but I'm guessing it came that way just by where its placed. Any normal minded person wouldnt put it where it is as its a pita to get to. And thats only half the repairs. I got the other half done. I'll get to it just dont need snow till december now, fingers crossed.


----------



## CityGuy

Note to self:

Don't hold arm in same position for long periods of time. 
Causes sore muscles.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1872387 said:


> I will stop by with my auger and check it tomorrow.


Trust me it's been done before.



Camden;1872395 said:


> Okay, I'm not on my phone any more. Yes, that blower sold for only $1250. I knew it would happen, I just knew it :crying:


See, we shouldn't look. If it helps my Dad always tells me "you know if we bid on that it would have sold for more".



Ranger620;1872403 said:


> Update on my jelled loader.... Still jelled:realmad:. Today I found another fuel filter I never new about. Gonna replace that and try tomorrow. Wrapped tarps around it and put the heater on it for about 2 hours. Got close but just no go. While I was there water pump on the truck decided to start leaking. 8 hr book time on replacement. $675 labor. Have to order a dual power steering return hose from ford for one of the other trucks. Cant get them after market apparently. Looked everywhere. $358.88 for a couple of hoses. Then have a wheel bearing to replace on my truck and after that I have wheel bearing on the wife's suv to do. Hopefully all my repairs are out of they way for the year.


On the hose thing, who did you try to get it made. I've had custom hose in Bloomington make all sorts of weird hoses for us. Might be worth a try.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1872416 said:


> We do some training for them Might run into him.


He's a big guy. 6' maybe a bit shorter. In his late 40's early 50's. Can't miss him


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1872421 said:


> ml.................


I hear there training captain is a Richard.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1872414 said:


> Don't forget the important part.
> 
> Poop.


Don't know what it is but I hate that word.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1872437 said:


> Don't know what it is but I hate that word.


Important? ??


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1872431 said:


> Trust me it's been done before.
> 
> See, we shouldn't look. If it helps my Dad always tells me "you know if we bid on that it would have sold for more".
> 
> On the hose thing, who did you try to get it made. I've had custom hose in Bloomington make all sorts of weird hoses for us. Might be worth a try.


Shoot me a phone number or company name ill give it a try. I suppose I could look around up here to see if I can get it done up here. At this point ill try anything other that 350 to the dealer


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1872435 said:


> I hear there training captain is a Richard.


Which one? The one we work for?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1872440 said:


> Shoot me a phone number or company name ill give it a try. I suppose I could look around up here to see if I can get it done up here. At this point ill try anything other that 350 to the dealer


http://customhose.net/index.html


----------



## Deershack

SnowGuy73;1872384 said:


> You get any deer this year?


No. They cut the doe permits in my area from 2000 last year to 300 this year. I've gotten a doe tag every year for the past 4. No such luck this year. Only saw one buck ( a spike) which I passed on.

When I get back in town, I may try my luck with my cross bow in the City.


----------



## IDST

I can't believe it myself but I had to run up north to get my Ice Dam trailer. I got a call to remove one tomorrow.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1872433 said:


> He's a big guy. 6' maybe a bit shorter. In his late 40's early 50's. Can't miss him


I'll let you know if I get sent that way. I've been stuck in the west metro lately.

Plymouth an west
Monticello and south


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1872444 said:


> http://customhose.net/index.html


Thanks it will be one of the first calls I make tomorrow. Heck even if I pay close to the same I'm sure they will get it done while I wait. I did find it cheaper.Tousleys online price is $235


----------



## CityGuy

jagext;1872448 said:


> I can't believe it myself but I had to run up north to get my Ice Dam trailer. I got a call to remove one tomorrow.


All ready?

Wow.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1872442 said:


> Which one? The one we work for?


Maybe  ..


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1872452 said:


> Thanks it will be one of the first calls I make tomorrow. Heck even if I pay close to the same I'm sure they will get it done while I wait. I did find it cheaper.Tousleys online price is $235


Unless it has some weird fittings I can't see why they couldn't make it.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1872456 said:


> Maybe  ..


Had to bail his ass out. He had a meeting in Watkins and then training somewhere out that way and training at his department.
Umm you can only be in one place at a time there boss.
1100 phone call from him and I knew what it was going to be about before I picked up the phone.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1872451 said:


> I'll let you know if I get sent that way. I've been stuck in the west metro lately.
> 
> Plymouth an west
> Monticello and south


Well now its apple river FD. His wife forwarded something from Lindstrom and we thought he worked there. Wife messaged her and confirmed its apple river FD


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1872461 said:


> Had to bail his ass out. He had a meeting in Watkins and then training somewhere out that way and training at his department.
> Umm you can only be in one place at a time there boss.
> 1100 phone call from him and I knew what it was going to be about before I picked up the phone.


Duh otherwise it is a 3am e-mail.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1872462 said:


> Well now its apple river FD. His wife forwarded something from Lindstrom and we thought he worked there. Wife messaged her and confirmed its apple river FD


In cheese land?

Can't say that I've heard of it.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1872464 said:


> Duh otherwise it is a 3am e-mail.


This is true.

He had to get a sim somewhere out west and drop that at monti. Then take another to boni yet tonight. 
Guy never sleeps.


----------



## CityGuy

Wow. Just saw a video on fb using Deepwoods Off to clean a fogged over headlight.
It worked too.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1872465 said:


> In cheese land?
> 
> Can't say that I've heard of it.


Must be. He was on hudson or north Hudson. One of his kids (the wife's cousins) is a volunteer FD for one of them now.skorum kinda knows who he is I think. I'll have to ask more in depth at Christmas time if we get to go. Depends on snow of course


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1872474 said:


> Must be. He was on hudson or north Hudson. One of his kids (the wife's cousins) is a volunteer FD for one of them now.skorum kinda knows who he is I think. I'll have to ask more in depth at Christmas time if we get to go. Depends on snow of course


It always snows it seems


----------



## BossPlow614

Does anyone follow Reed Timmer (storm chaser) on social media? The pics & videos he's posting from that snow storm in upstate NY are insane! 2-3" per hour.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1872473 said:


> Wow. Just saw a video on fb using Deepwoods Off to clean a fogged over headlight.
> It worked too.


That's weird. Never would have thought that would work. Ever watched the one that uses coke to clean a rusty chrome bumper? Guys who used to work for me use coke or Pepsi on concrete to smoothen it out. I used to drink all Pepsi all the time. I kept getting canker sores. This went on for a couple years. Luckily a couple years back we had that stretch of 100's and burnt everything to a crisp because I had 20-30 sores in my mouth and throat. It was from the damn Pepsi. I hardly have one anymore and haven't had a canker sore since. Wicked cafe


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1872476 said:


> It always snows it seems


Its funny how it snows on almost the days every year. Every year since I've started it has snowed on Dec 3-4 or 5th. Even the year we didn't hardly get any snow. It was the 4th. I was stuck in makato until my POS ford 6.0 warmed up enough to start. The FICM was out


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;1872474 said:


> Must be. He was on hudson or north Hudson. One of his kids (the wife's cousins) is a volunteer FD for one of them now.skorum kinda knows who he is I think. I'll have to ask more in depth at Christmas time if we get to go. Depends on snow of course


I think I remember talking about this before and I graduate with one of them


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1872478 said:


> Does anyone follow Reed Timmer (storm chaser) on social media? The pics & videos he's posting from that snow storm in upstate NY are insane! 2-3" per hour.


I just saw that. 
Unreal


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1872478 said:


> Does anyone follow Reed Timmer (storm chaser) on social media? The pics & videos he's posting from that snow storm in upstate NY are insane! 2-3" per hour.


I saw those too. Absolutely insane!!


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1872480 said:


> That's weird. Never would have thought that would work. Ever watched the one that uses coke to clean a rusty chrome bumper? Guys who used to work for me use coke or Pepsi on concrete to smoothen it out. I used to drink all Pepsi all the time. I kept getting canker sores. This went on for a couple years. Luckily a couple years back we had that stretch of 100's and burnt everything to a crisp because I had 20-30 sores in my mouth and throat. It was from the damn Pepsi. I hardly have one anymore and haven't had a canker sore since. Wicked cafe


It's amazing what some things can do other than intended use.


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;1872485 said:


> Its funny how it snows on almost the days every year. Every year since I've started it has snowed on Dec 3-4 or 5th. Even the year we didn't hardly get any snow. It was the 4th. I was stuck in makato until my POS ford 6.0 warmed up enough to start. The FICM was out


You know what else is funny? I'm getting all concerned that I haven't bought a plow yet thinking that if I don't do it like in the next two days that it is two late and I won't get my money out of it. The past two years we would have still been doing clean ups and new plow would have been way down the list.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;1872406 said:


> We can switch trucks for a storm lol


haha...I think we'd both have the weird feeling like its not our own truck but yet it sure feels like it is!



Ranger620;1872452 said:


> Thanks it will be one of the first calls I make tomorrow. Heck even if I pay close to the same I'm sure they will get it done while I wait. I did find it cheaper.Tousleys online price is $235


Tousley is my number 1 go to for ford parts...or Tasca if your not in a rush.



BossPlow614;1872478 said:


> Does anyone follow Reed Timmer (storm chaser) on social media? The pics & videos he's posting from that snow storm in upstate NY are insane! 2-3" per hour.


I did not know he did winter storms too. Always watched him on discovery channel.


----------



## banonea

Breaks fixed 
Horn working 
Corner strobe light, ****** 
controller wire replace

starting to make progress


----------



## Doughboy12

olsonbro;1872184 said:


> I didn't order the flap. They told me 425 for it. Something tells me we can do one in the shop for far less than that. Seemed pretty out line for a snow flap price


Make Mitch throw it in for half price. Tell him I sent you. Of course he won't know me by my screen name...lol


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;1872356 said:


> Question for you guys that talk about swapping plows between trucks. I get why its nice to have the same plows from a parts and familiarity with repair etc. But how often do you actually move a plow from one truck to another? Unless you break a plow on truck A and at the same time Truck B is broken so you steal the plow from it, I can't see where you would ever need to switch. Just curious if anyone has actually switched plows before.


Space is a big thing for us. The plows are not able to be left side by side but rather stacked one behind the other.

When it's time to hook up, it does not matter what truck or plow is in line next.

If they were not all the same, it'd be a cafer!


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1872263 said:


> Shut your mouth Jim


Yeh Jim... The guy is nervous enough already. I hear he has a green horn covering some of his routs while he is gone...!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;1872495 said:


> haha...I think we'd both have the weird feeling like its not our own truck but yet it sure feels like it is!
> 
> .


It would be weird. There the same just different plows but your right it would feel wrong and right


----------



## SSS Inc.

NorthernProServ;1872501 said:


> Space is a big thing for us. The plows are not able to be left side by side but rather stacked one behind the other.
> 
> When it's time to hook up, it does not matter what truck or plow is in line next.
> 
> If they were not all the same, it'd be a cafer!


That makes sense. Its interesting to hear everyone's different reasons for things.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;1872494 said:


> You know what else is funny? I'm getting all concerned that I haven't bought a plow yet thinking that if I don't do it like in the next two days that it is two late and I won't get my money out of it. The past two years we would have still been doing clean ups and new plow would have been way down the list.


I think about other years as I drive around. I still should be doing clean ups. I should have time to properly put equipment away. I should be able to do things outside that needs to be done. It kinda sucks one way, but will have a fairly fat wallet for December.

By the way my local boss dealer has new plows and I think would have time to install. But if it were me I'd buy one and have bano install it


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;1872502 said:


> Yeh Jim... The guy is nervous enough already. I hear he has a green horn covering some of his routs while he is gone...!!!


Thats the chance you take leaving in the winter. That's why I went in the summer


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1872509 said:


> Thats the chance you take leaving in the winter. That's why I went in the summer


I dont want to go to the beach in the summer though. This cold cafe week will be a good one to miss.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1872502 said:


> Yeh Jim... The guy is nervous enough already. I hear he has a green horn covering some of his routs while he is gone...!!!


Yea they may get to skip the ride along and get right after it.


----------



## Doughboy12

Hamelfire;1872473 said:


> Wow. Just saw a video on fb using Deepwoods Off to clean a fogged over headlight.
> It worked too.


I assume it's the DEET that is doing the work. ???


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1872513 said:


> Yea they may get to skip the ride along and get right after it.


Yep... Wish me luck. At this point I'm not sure luck plowing or luck it won't snow...


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1872512 said:


> I dont want to go to the beach in the summer though. This cold cafe week will be a good one to miss.


Not to mention in a "normal" year you would never have to worry about it for this week.


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;1872508 said:


> I think about other years as I drive around. I still should be doing clean ups. I should have time to properly put equipment away. I should be able to do things outside that needs to be done. It kinda sucks one way, but will have a fairly fat wallet for December.
> 
> By the way my local boss dealer has new plows and I think would have time to install. But if it were me I'd buy one and have bano install it


I think thats what I am going to do.

To the facebook page and videos bossplow was talking about. That snow looks like when we went to help lwnmwr at the end of last season, except it was snowing harder where we were I think


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1872517 said:


> Not to mention in a "normal" year you would never have to worry about it for this week.


There is no normal for minnesnowta


----------



## BOSS LAWN

tacovic;1871477 said:


> Does anyone run back drag blades on their plows? Wondering if I can get one to work with my BOSS V


I have on my my ultramount, worth the money gives a good-clean scrape.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

tacovic;1871477 said:


> Does anyone run back drag blades on their plows? Wondering if I can get one to work with my BOSS V


I have on my my ultramount, worth the money gives a good-clean scrape.


----------



## BossPlow614

For those with 6.7 Ford diesels, what do y'all run for a cold weather grill guard?


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1872540 said:


> For those with 6.7 Ford diesels, what do y'all run for a cold weather grill guard?


Nothing. Don't need it


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1872540 said:


> For those with 6.7 Ford diesels, what do y'all run for a cold weather grill guard?


Nothing, on my 6.4 i did because it would suck snow in the air box.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak is talking a "major winter storm over MN and WI" this weekend....


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1872555 said:


> Novak is talking a "major winter storm over MN and WI" this weekend....


Seen that.... wasnt very specific, ice, freezing rain? Snow?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1872558 said:


> Seen that.... wasnt very specific, ice, freezing rain? Snow?


Not sure either. All the above, maybe?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1872559 said:


> Not sure either. All the above, maybe?


John Dee had something yesterday about 4"+ for Wisconsin on his 5-10 day forecast.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm up to 90% chance of snow tonight now, around an inch.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu also says an inch tonight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

7° breezy clouds.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Up to 40% Monday.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1872572 said:


> Up to 40% Monday.


They sure jacked the high temp up for sunday now as well.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1872573 said:


> They sure jacked the high temp up for sunday now as well.


I seen that.

Son of a....


----------



## SnowGuy73

And now I'm at less than half inch tonight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hourly shows 0.4".


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1872577 said:


> Hourly shows 0.4".


I will take the cold for your sake but no snow till monday or Tuesday


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1872580 said:


> I will take the cold for your sake but no snow till monday or Tuesday


When do you leave?


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1872581 said:


> When do you leave?


At the airport now.


----------



## unit28

http://beta.wxcaster.com/models/dgex/central/CENTRAL_DGEX185_1000-500_SLPTHKPRP_168HR.gif


----------



## Polarismalibu

I'm near 100% up to 1"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have 100%, with .8" on the hourly.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1872582 said:


> At the airport now.


Copy that. Have fun!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Wow it feels cold out


----------



## SnowGuy73

Marler says a dash of snow tonight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

He also says Sunday and Monday is something to watch.


----------



## CityGuy

Thought some of you would like this.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1872590 said:


> I'm near 100% up to 1"


I have 90% and less than an inch. SOB


----------



## mnlefty

On Novak's twitter responding to "how major?"

@rbnsullivan This one has the potential to surprise. MN will likely go from thawing temps in the 40s on SUN to Blizzard conditions on MON


----------



## jimslawnsnow

mnlefty;1872642 said:


> On Novak's twitter responding to "how major?"
> 
> @rbnsullivan This one has the potential to surprise. MN will likely go from thawing temps in the 40s on SUN to Blizzard conditions on MON


Greeeeeat. But no one knows where yet


----------



## Bill1090

They have me for under an inch tonight/tomorrow a.m. then freezing rain on the weekend changing to snow Monday. Doesn't say how much


----------



## TKLAWN

Locals keep saying around an inch, but their future casts look like practically nothing.


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnlefty;1872642 said:


> On Novak's twitter responding to "how major?"
> 
> @rbnsullivan This one has the potential to surprise. MN will likely go from thawing temps in the 40s on SUN to Blizzard conditions on MON


Nice.........


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1872649 said:


> Locals keep saying around an inch, but their future casts look like practically nothing.


That future cast has looked that way all summer too... xysport


----------



## SnowGuy73

Lost my screen on my phone.. Turns on, but its black.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1872655 said:


> Lost my screen on my phone.. Turns on, but its black.


Now its back...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Barlow on 45 really didn't mention Sunday/Monday. Wonder if that's good or bad


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;1872666 said:


> Barlow on 45 really didn't mention Sunday/Monday. Wonder if that's good or bad


Thats probably not good. Means he's waiting for his boss (Dahl) to tell us and him whats going to happen...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1872590 said:


> I'm near 100% up to 1"





SnowGuy73;1872610 said:


> Copy that. Have fun!





SnowGuy73;1872633 said:


> He also says Sunday and Monday is something to watch.





jimslawnsnow;1872666 said:


> Barlow on 45 really didn't mention Sunday/Monday. Wonder if that's good or bad


Were screwed!


----------



## SnowGuy73

What the hell?..........


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1872668 said:


> Thats probably not good. Means he's waiting for his boss (Dahl) to tell us and him whats going to happen...


This.........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1872669 said:


> Were screwed!


That's what I'm thinking. Hoping not though


----------



## NorthernProServ

BossPlow614;1872540 said:


> For those with 6.7 Ford diesels, what do y'all run for a cold weather grill guard?


Nothing....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

jimslawnsnow;1872676 said:


> That's what I'm thinking. Hoping not though


Maybe its because they got burned so bad for opening their mouths for the last Sunday/ Monday snow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well there's 12 hours of sleep. Another 36 and I should be caught up.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1872678 said:


> Maybe its because they got burned so bad for opening their mouths for the last Sunday/ Monday snow


That's what I'm thinking, they tend to get a little gun shy for a while after.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1872682 said:


> Well there's 12 hours of sleep. Another 36 and I should be caught up.


By then you'll be out again!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Think its about time to watch Daniel Boone and take a nap...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Looking at the little sneak peak on NWS Facebook it looks like it aims at metro area and north? Hard to tell on there


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1872356 said:


> Question for you guys that talk about swapping plows between trucks. I get why its nice to have the same plows from a parts and familiarity with repair etc. But how often do you actually move a plow from one truck to another? Unless you break a plow on truck A and at the same time Truck B is broken so you steal the plow from it, I can't see where you would ever need to switch. Just curious if anyone has actually switched plows before.


I always thought if a plow broke, we could dump it at the shop and I could have them run my plow on their truck... Or I could just have them take my truck and plow... I also have a buddy that has an "extra" Boss V that I could grab in a pinch...



Hamelfire;1872473 said:


> Wow. Just saw a video on fb using Deepwoods Off to clean a fogged over headlight.
> It worked too.


Hmmm... Interesting



NorthernProServ;1872501 said:


> Space is a big thing for us. The plows are not able to be left side by side but rather stacked one behind the other.
> 
> When it's time to hook up, it does not matter what truck or plow is in line next.
> 
> If they were not all the same, it'd be a cafer!


Used to be in the same boat - I know how that goes!



BossPlow614;1872540 said:


> For those with 6.7 Ford diesels, what do y'all run for a cold weather grill guard?


I don't run anything on my 6.4



qualitycut;1872552 said:


> Nothing, on my 6.4 i did because it would suck snow in the air box.


I have had this issue once... Maybe I should get one... Thumbs Up



SnowGuy73;1872555 said:


> Novak is talking a "major winter storm over MN and WI" this weekend....


Sounds like Quality should be fine... :laughing:



unit28;1872584 said:


> http://beta.wxcaster.com/models/dgex/central/CENTRAL_DGEX185_1000-500_SLPTHKPRP_168HR.gif


Looks like that 540 line is pretty well South...



LwnmwrMan22;1872605 said:


> I have 100%, with .8" on the hourly.


Same except .7"


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1872696 said:


> I always thought if a plow broke, we could dump it at the shop and I could have them run my plow on their truck... Or I could just have them take my truck and plow... I also have a buddy that has an "extra" Boss V that I could grab in a pinch...
> 
> Hmmm... Interesting
> 
> Used to be in the same boat - I know how that goes!
> 
> I don't run anything on my 6.4
> 
> I have had this issue once... Maybe I should get one... Thumbs Up
> 
> Sounds like Quality should be fine... :laughing:
> 
> Looks like that 540 line is pretty well South...
> 
> Same except .7"


Ha!

Dick!...


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1872694 said:


> Looking at the little sneak peak on NWS Facebook it looks like it aims at metro area and north? Hard to tell on there


A sneak peek... That's bold!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1872555 said:


> Novak is talking a "major winter storm over MN and WI" this weekend....


Could very well happen. GFS has temps peaking on sunday at around 3 p.m. in the upper 30's and a continuous drop from that point to Monday night where it gets down to 15º. Looks more like Monday and not a major storm at this point.



qualitycut;1872558 said:


> Seen that.... wasnt very specific, ice, freezing rain? Snow?


Bulk of the mointure seems to come in when the temps are headed down.



jimslawnsnow;1872645 said:


> Greeeeeat. But no one knows where yet


Everywhere! But not seeing more than a few inches right now.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Why is it snowing? There's really nothing on radar


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1872722 said:


> Could very well happen. GFS has temps peaking on sunday at around 3 p.m. in the upper 30's and a continuous drop from that point to Monday night where it gets down to 15º.
> 
> Bulk of the mointure seems to come in when the temps are headed down.
> 
> Everywhere! But not seeing more than a few inches right now.


Good. Let's keep it at that


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1872724 said:


> Why is it snowing? There's really nothing on radar


Plane flying over flushed the toilet?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1872722 said:


> Could very well happen. GFS has temps peaking on sunday at around 3 p.m. in the upper 30's and a continuous drop from that point to Monday night where it gets down to 15º. Looks more like Monday and not a major storm at this point.
> 
> Bulk of the mointure seems to come in when the temps are headed down.
> 
> Everywhere! But not seeing more than a few inches right now.


That will change!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Anyone know how to save an image from Google maps?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1872741 said:


> Anyone know how to save an image from Google maps?


I know I've done it before but now I'm confused.


----------



## SnowGuy73

99,000...........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nice job everyone! 

  :waving:


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1872741 said:


> Anyone know how to save an image from Google maps?


Never mind, I got it now.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1872737 said:


> Plane flying over flushed the toilet?


Could have been. Sun out now


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1872747 said:


> Never mind, I got it now.


Are you working on getting back in the biz?


----------



## Deershack

When your sitting on a page, is there a setting that will show new posts without having to hit refresh all the time?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1872763 said:


> Are you working on getting back in the biz?


Negative, working towards getting a "real job".wesport


----------



## jimslawnsnow

This sure changed


----------



## SnowGuy73

Deershack;1872767 said:


> When your sitting on a page, is there a setting that will show new posts without having to hit refresh all the time?


Not that I have found.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1872769 said:


> This sure changed


That has really changed! Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

Is john Dee a day behind, he has 1-4" ending Thursday morning..


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1872774 said:


> Is john Dee a day behind, he has 1-4" ending Thursday morning..


I don't know but why is 5-10 day when its for only 5 days?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1872774 said:


> Is john Dee a day behind, he has 1-4" ending Thursday morning..


He has trace to 1" ending Thursday morning. He must think tomorrow's flurries last longer in Wdlednesday than done by 7 am.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1872741 said:


> Anyone know how to save an image from Google maps?


On my apple laptop s I use a thing called trap to capture a picture of whatever I wan on the screen.


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;1872769 said:


> This sure changed


As long as the heavy stuff stays north, I'm ok with it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1872775 said:


> I don't know but why is 5-10 day when its for only 5 days?


It's for up to 10 days from today.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Deershack;1872767 said:


> When your sitting on a page, is there a setting that will show new posts without having to hit refresh all the time?


If you post every 30 seconds like I do its not a problem


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1872780 said:


> If you post every 30 seconds like I do its not a problem


...or just refresh when you hear the ding from an email.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1872781 said:


> ...or just refresh when you hear the ding from an email.


I made it so I don't get those. Way to many to delete each day


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1872785 said:


> I made it so I don't get those. Way to many to delete each day


Gives me something to do...plus look how important you look when you have 1000 new emails in your inbox...:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1872775 said:


> I don't know but why is 5-10 day when its for only 5 days?


No idea...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1872785 said:


> I made it so I don't get those. Way to many to delete each day


Same..........


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;1872788 said:


> No idea...


It is the amount of snow projected for the period of Nov 22-27...Really not that hard to grasp is it?

5-10 DAY FORECAST:

The weekend looks to be mainly dry, with a bit of a warm up and then an area of low pressure looks to bring precip to much of the region by later Sunday and into the early part of next week.

Changes to the ideas with this system have much of the precip falling as rain or at least starting out as rain. Areas like northern MN would see all snow, but light totals. Areas like NW and north central WI as well as the western UP would see rains Sunday night change to snow Monday morning, with several inches of accumulation possible Monday into Monday night.

Some lake snows look to bring a few inches to the UP and NWL snow belts for Tuesday and more light snows and moderate LES is possible by the end of next week.

Temps look to warm some for the weekend and Monday, with many areas rising above freezing. Readings then look to cool to well below average for the middle to end of next week.

-John


----------



## SnowGuy73

NFL suspends Peterson without pay for rest of season.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1872801 said:


> NFL suspends Peterson without pay for rest of season.


I knew that would happen. Lawsuit coming standby!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Here's a good one

http://www.kare11.com/story/news/nation/2014/11/18/dog-attack-lawsuit/19210153/


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1872802 said:


> I knew that would happen. Lawsuit coming standby!


Yup, might get interesting.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1872805 said:


> Here's a good one
> 
> http://www.kare11.com/story/news/nation/2014/11/18/dog-attack-lawsuit/19210153/


Jesus........:salute:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1872779 said:


> It's for up to 10 days from today.


But its for the 22-27 not 18-27


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Funny how we were talking about juggling plows / trucks.

This morning I am bouncing between shops. One of my '01s lost the steering, that one was fixed yesterday. Yesterday afternoon I dropped the plow on my '13 and had my dad take it to the shop when he picked up the '01. 

Had some grinding noise in the front, thought it was a bad brake pad. This morning he's bringing my other '01 in, to pick up my '13. '13 had ice in the brakes. Anyways, I'm at the dealer with my '14 for my radio issue.

I wander down to the other shop, and he can drop the plow off the '01. I don't have to get home to do it, and I can hook up the plow to the '13, head to Rush City and plow a foreclosure.


----------



## snowman55

SnowGuy73;1871939 said:


> Is that magic salt?


where does that drain go? looks like a no no


----------



## 1997chevy

jimslawnsnow;1872811 said:


> But its for the 22-27 not 18-27


It's for day 5-10 from today. There are another 4 pictures for day 1,2,3 and 4 then he shows days 5-10 in one pic


----------



## SnowGuy73

snowman55;1872816 said:


> where does that drain go? looks like a no no


Ah, as long as the fresh water society doesn't see that he's good!


----------



## SnowGuy73

1997chevy;1872817 said:


> It's for day 5-10 from today. There are another 4 pictures for day 1,2,3 and 4 then he shows days 5-10 in one pic


This is why I just look at pictures.xysport


----------



## snowman55

Drakeslayer;1871936 said:


> Gotta mix it up sometimes


sorry snow I meant to copy drakes post, where does that drain go? we really couldn't call you a slayer if you poison their water to kill them


----------



## SnowGuy73

snowman55;1872827 said:


> sorry snow I meant to copy drakes post, where does that drain go? we really couldn't call you a slayer if you poison their water to kill them


Hey, whatever works to "slay" them!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1872741 said:


> Anyone know how to save an image from Google maps?


Print screen or snipping tool


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1872777 said:


> On my apple laptop s I use a thing called trap to capture a picture of whatever I wan on the screen.


Oh... you're one of those people...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1872830 said:


> snipping tool


This.

Forgot I had it!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Heading to Northern Salt... my order magically appeared...


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1872831 said:


> Oh... you're one of those people...


Hahaha!!!!!


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1872834 said:


> Heading to Northern Salt... my order magically appeared...


How many pallets did you get ? I should make my way over there sooner then later.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1872811 said:


> But its for the 22-27 not 18-27


Probably because days 1 2 3 4 are shown above??


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1872839 said:


> Probably because days 1 2 3 4 are shown above??


4+5=9 but I guess its between 5&10


----------



## Camden

snowman55;1872827 said:


> sorry snow I meant to copy drakes post, where does that drain go? we really couldn't call you a slayer if you poison their water to kill them


I'm sure it goes into a catch basin that gets pumped out regularly and then disposed of within EPA guidelines.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1872831 said:


> Oh... you're one of those people...


Yep and it should have said grab not trap. One stop shop for grabbing whatever part of a screen you want. I use it to take nice pictures if parking lots without all the other garbage.


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1872842 said:


> 4+5=9 but I guess its between 5&10


27-22=5 wesport (6 days)


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1872834 said:


> Heading to Northern Salt... my order magically appeared...


They didn't have much when I was there yesturday. 15 pallets total maybe. That location sucks


----------



## NorthernProServ

For this weekend....


DEEPER MOISTURE AND WARMER AIR WILL MOVE
INTO THE AREA. THIS WILL LEAD TO A GREATER FREEZING RAIN THREAT
OVER THE AREA SATURDAY NIGHT INTO SUNDAY. AS THE HEIGHTS
FALL ALOFT...AND THE AIR COLUMN COOLS AS THE SURFACE LOW SHIFTS
EAST...THE MIXED TYPE PRECIPITATION THREAT WILL CHANGE OVER TO
ALL SNOW SUNDAY NIGHT AND MONDAY. ACCUMULATING SNOW IS A DEFINITE
POSSIBILITY...AND IT COULD BE ON THE HEAVY SIDE OVER PARTS OF THE
CWA INTO MONDAY. WE WILL HAVE TO CONTINUE TO MONITOR MODEL TRENDS
AS THE SYSTEM DEVELOPS.



Freezing rain underneath 6" of snow would be wonderful.


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;1872858 said:


> For this weekend....
> 
> DEEPER MOISTURE AND WARMER AIR WILL MOVE
> INTO THE AREA. THIS WILL LEAD TO A GREATER FREEZING RAIN THREAT
> OVER THE AREA SATURDAY NIGHT INTO SUNDAY. AS THE HEIGHTS
> FALL ALOFT...AND THE AIR COLUMN COOLS AS THE SURFACE LOW SHIFTS
> EAST...THE MIXED TYPE PRECIPITATION THREAT WILL CHANGE OVER TO
> ALL SNOW SUNDAY NIGHT AND MONDAY. ACCUMULATING SNOW IS A DEFINITE
> POSSIBILITY...AND IT COULD BE ON THE HEAVY SIDE OVER PARTS OF THE
> CWA INTO MONDAY. WE WILL HAVE TO CONTINUE TO MONITOR MODEL TRENDS
> AS THE SYSTEM DEVELOPS.
> 
> Freezing rain underneath 6" of snow would be wonderful.


Snow on top is the best!


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1872858 said:


> For this weekend....
> 
> DEEPER MOISTURE AND WARMER AIR WILL MOVE
> INTO THE AREA. THIS WILL LEAD TO A GREATER FREEZING RAIN THREAT
> OVER THE AREA SATURDAY NIGHT INTO SUNDAY. AS THE HEIGHTS
> FALL ALOFT...AND THE AIR COLUMN COOLS AS THE SURFACE LOW SHIFTS
> EAST...THE MIXED TYPE PRECIPITATION THREAT WILL CHANGE OVER TO
> ALL SNOW SUNDAY NIGHT AND MONDAY. ACCUMULATING SNOW IS A DEFINITE
> POSSIBILITY...AND IT COULD BE ON THE HEAVY SIDE OVER PARTS OF THE
> CWA INTO MONDAY. WE WILL HAVE TO CONTINUE TO MONITOR MODEL TRENDS
> AS THE SYSTEM DEVELOPS.
> 
> Freezing rain underneath 6" of snow would be wonderful.


6" of heavy snow.

Have fun, I know I will!Thumbs Uppayup


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1872858 said:


> For this weekend....
> 
> DEEPER MOISTURE AND WARMER AIR WILL MOVE
> INTO THE AREA. THIS WILL LEAD TO A GREATER FREEZING RAIN THREAT
> OVER THE AREA SATURDAY NIGHT INTO SUNDAY. AS THE HEIGHTS
> FALL ALOFT...AND THE AIR COLUMN COOLS AS THE SURFACE LOW SHIFTS
> EAST...THE MIXED TYPE PRECIPITATION THREAT WILL CHANGE OVER TO
> ALL SNOW SUNDAY NIGHT AND MONDAY. ACCUMULATING SNOW IS A DEFINITE
> POSSIBILITY...AND IT COULD BE ON THE HEAVY SIDE OVER PARTS OF THE
> CWA INTO MONDAY. WE WILL HAVE TO CONTINUE TO MONITOR MODEL TRENDS
> AS THE SYSTEM DEVELOPS.
> 
> Freezing rain underneath 6" of snow would be wonderful.


What will happen is, it'll warm up enough to loosen about 2/3s of the hard pack.

Then snow.

So you'll be plowing, then catch a soft spot in the hard pack which will throw your truck to the left or right.

Then you'll be peeling up hard pack which will be sliding off the angle side instead of wind rowing.

Good luck to all.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;1872858 said:


> For this weekend....
> 
> DEEPER MOISTURE AND WARMER AIR WILL MOVE
> INTO THE AREA. THIS WILL LEAD TO A GREATER FREEZING RAIN THREAT
> OVER THE AREA SATURDAY NIGHT INTO SUNDAY. AS THE HEIGHTS
> FALL ALOFT...AND THE AIR COLUMN COOLS AS THE SURFACE LOW SHIFTS
> EAST...THE MIXED TYPE PRECIPITATION THREAT WILL CHANGE OVER TO
> ALL SNOW SUNDAY NIGHT AND MONDAY. ACCUMULATING SNOW IS A DEFINITE
> POSSIBILITY...AND IT COULD BE ON THE HEAVY SIDE OVER PARTS OF THE
> CWA INTO MONDAY. WE WILL HAVE TO CONTINUE TO MONITOR MODEL TRENDS
> AS THE SYSTEM DEVELOPS.
> 
> Freezing rain underneath 6" of snow would be wonderful.


This more like April instated of November almost december


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1872866 said:


> What will happen is, it'll warm up enough to loosen about 2/3s of the hard pack.
> 
> Then snow.
> 
> So you'll be plowing, then catch a soft spot in the hard pack which will throw your truck to the left or right.
> 
> Then you'll be peeling up hard pack which will be sliding off the angle side instead of wind rowing.
> 
> Good luck to all.


Been there, done that. Hated every minute of it too.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1872866 said:


> What will happen is, it'll warm up enough to loosen about 2/3s of the hard pack.
> 
> Then snow.
> 
> So you'll be plowing, then catch a soft spot in the hard pack which will throw your truck to the left or right.
> 
> Then you'll be peeling up hard pack which will be sliding off the angle side instead of wind rowing.
> 
> Good luck to all.


You are completely right


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hourly has almost doubled for me, 0.7".


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1872883 said:


> Hourly has almost doubled for me, 0.7".


An inch looks like a lock looking at the meteogram. Make it 1.5 just for fun please.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1872866 said:


> What will happen is, it'll warm up enough to loosen about 2/3s of the hard pack.
> 
> Then snow.
> 
> So you'll be plowing, then catch a soft spot in the hard pack which will throw your truck to the left or right.
> 
> Then you'll be peeling up hard pack which will be sliding off the angle side instead of wind rowing.
> 
> Good luck to all.


This...



jimslawnsnow;1872867 said:


> This more like April instated of November almost december


This too...



jimslawnsnow;1872870 said:


> Been there, done that. Hated every minute of it too.


Don't forget this...



Polarismalibu;1872871 said:


> You are completely right


And this!


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;1872893 said:


> An inch looks like a lock looking at the meteogram. Make it 1.5 just for fun please.


oh why the hell not! Thumbs Up


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1872848 said:


> Yep and it should have said grab not trap. One stop shop for grabbing whatever part of a screen you want. I use it to take nice pictures if parking lots without all the other garbage.


I love all my Apple products!


----------



## Slarry2Shovels

SSS Inc.;1872893 said:


> An inch looks like a lock looking at the meteogram. Make it 1.5 just for fun please.


1.5 would be more peace of mind then 1. Might as well crack a few beers now and make the best of a cafed situation


----------



## NorthernProServ

Slarry2Shovels;1872905 said:


> 1.5 would be more peace of mind then 1. Might as well crack a few beers now and make the best of a cafed situation


You must have been watching in the back row for a while if you already know how to correctly use CAFE!

Welcome aboard! :waving:


----------



## Deershack

E. side of Upper Red out 2 miles has 7" of ice, for those who are looking for something to do this wkend.


----------



## unit28

Looking at isotherms
Its going to be cold enough
no doubt


----------



## Slarry2Shovels

NorthernProServ;1872907 said:


> You must have been watching in the back row for a while if you already know how to correctly use CAFE!
> 
> Welcome aboard! :waving:


Yes sir!! Creeped all winter last year


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1872893 said:


> An inch looks like a lock looking at the meteogram. Make it 1.5 just for fun please.


I'm in.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1872904 said:


> I love all my Apple products!


You would....


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1872893 said:


> An inch looks like a lock looking at the meteogram. Make it 1.5 just for fun please.


I'm game for that


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

F all of you that want snow tonight. All I have to say.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1872917 said:


> F all of you that want snow tonight. All I have to say.


Sorry man, I've got mouths to feed and bills to pay.


----------



## Bill1090

Deershack;1872908 said:


> E. side of Upper Red out 2 miles has 7" of ice, for those who are looking for something to do this wkend.


Now we're talking!!


----------



## NorthernProServ

unit28;1872910 said:


> Looking at isotherms
> Its going to be cold enough
> no doubt


For this weekend or tonight?


----------



## andersman02

bunch of new faces last couples weeks...welcome to mn snow, where if it is not snowing we are talking about outer space


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1872918 said:


> Sorry man, I've got mouths to feed and bills to pay.


True that!!


----------



## ryde307

I will pass on the snow for tonight. Poor timing and I don't want to deal with it.
With the snow this weekend I don;t mind a good storm. I just hope it's not rain, freezing rain, and snow. Pushing heavy snow with ice under it sucks. Then if it is poor timing into Monday that makes it really suck.
Skip tonight and 6 inches on Saturday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1872934 said:


> I will pass on the snow for tonight. Poor timing and I don't want to deal with it.
> With the snow this weekend I don;t mind a good storm. I just hope it's not rain, freezing rain, and snow. Pushing heavy snow with ice under it sucks. Then if it is poor timing into Monday that makes it really suck.
> Skip tonight and 6 inches on Saturday.


This. "Mainly before 5 am" for tonight. An inch.

So you're going to wait and wait and wait to see if we get an inch, then get cared at for not having everything done by 7.

Yeah, fun times.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

ryde307;1872934 said:


> I will pass on the snow for tonight. Poor timing and I don't want to deal with it.
> With the snow this weekend I don;t mind a good storm. I just hope it's not rain, freezing rain, and snow. Pushing heavy snow with ice under it sucks. Then if it is poor timing into Monday that makes it really suck.
> Skip tonight and 6 inches on Saturday.


I agree, but it looks like 5 days of moisture. if I read it right, possibly 50 this weekend?


----------



## qualitycut

88 and sunny this sucks.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1872946 said:


> 88 and sunny this sucks.


I'll speak for all of us. Cafe off!


----------



## Doughboy12

ryde307;1872934 said:


> I will pass on the snow for tonight. Poor timing and I don't want to deal with it.
> With the snow this weekend I don;t mind a good storm. I just hope it's not rain, freezing rain, and snow. Pushing heavy snow with ice under it sucks. Then if it is poor timing into Monday that makes it really suck.
> Skip tonight and 6 inches on Saturday.


This......:bluebounc


----------



## qualitycut

They were handing out free shots at the airport


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1872946 said:


> 88 and sunny this sucks.


sure, rub it in


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1872946 said:


> 88 and sunny this sucks.


Too hot for me ... unless it is a dry heat. Glad you made it safe and sound.
Now quit looking at your phone and enjoy yourself...thanks for checking your email though...:waving:


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1872950 said:


> They were handing out free shots at the airport


Flu or penicillin?


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1872904 said:


> I love all my Apple products!


Me too. I guess we are just too fancy for some of these guys.


----------



## Doughboy12

And now I have done a full 360 ... posts that is.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1872957 said:


> Me too. I guess we are just too fancy for some of these guys.


I'm in this club... I love my iStuff.


----------



## skorum03

ESI has the plow I want and can ship it here faster and cheaper than I can drive somewhere in the state to pick it up...... 

Pull trigger?


----------



## Bill1090

skorum03;1872963 said:


> ESI has the plow I want and can ship it here faster and cheaper than I can drive somewhere in the state to pick it up......
> 
> Pull trigger?


Absolutely


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1872963 said:


> ESI has the plow I want and can ship it here faster and cheaper than I can drive somewhere in the state to pick it up......
> 
> Pull trigger?


Better. Sounds like I can put it to work on Monday.


----------



## Polarismalibu

skorum03;1872963 said:


> ESI has the plow I want and can ship it here faster and cheaper than I can drive somewhere in the state to pick it up......
> 
> Pull trigger?


Sounds like you should to me


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dodge dealer sucks. Call and make an appointment. 10 am.

Drop truck off. 10:02, yeah, we are too far behind, we need you to drop if off sometime next week.

WTH??? Why make the appointment yesterday, for today?

Headed to Rush City for a foreclosed commercial property ... Going to run up to Pine City quick and see if they can at least scan the computer.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1872950 said:


> They were handing out free shots at the airport


Oh good for you!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Why can't the snow wait I until Tuesday???


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1872979 said:


> Dodge dealer sucks. Call and make an appointment. 10 am.
> 
> Drop truck off. 10:02, yeah, we are too far behind, we need you to drop if off sometime next week.
> 
> WTH??? Why make the appointment yesterday, for today?
> 
> Headed to Rush City for a foreclosed commercial property ... Going to run up to Pine City quick and see if they can at least scan the computer.


Typical ram dealer to backed up with repairs


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Why can't the snow wait I until Tuesday???





Oh, and tonights snow is on the radar.

Looks like a quick burst of heavier snow at the moment.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1872983 said:


> Why can't the snow wait I until Tuesday???
> 
> Oh, and tonights snow is on the radar.
> 
> Looks like a quick burst of heavier snow at the moment.


Think we will get 1"?


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1872957 said:


> Me too. I guess we are just too fancy for some of these guys.


Yep. Thumbs Up

Anyone see the story on the ch 5 news at 11 about the guy who lost some fingers to frost bite while driving last winter? The guy had a BMW but his heat in front went out before then so he used space heaters running off the 12 volt plug ins & the extreme heat to cold from them caused the frost bite. He can afford a BMW but can't afford to get the heat fixed. What a cafe'n moron!


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1872979 said:


> Dodge dealer sucks. Call and make an appointment. 10 am.
> 
> Drop truck off. 10:02, yeah, we are too far behind, we need you to drop if off sometime next week.
> 
> WTH??? Why make the appointment yesterday, for today?
> 
> Headed to Rush City for a foreclosed commercial property ... Going to run up to Pine City quick and see if they can at least scan the computer.


Go back and raise a small amount of hell because that is cafe!


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1872975 said:


> Better. Sounds like I can put it to work on Monday.


Well actually yeah, cause if I get a second plow, I can put my current one on my other truck, get my stuff done that is important and only takes a couple of hours and then head up and work for you leaving my brother here to finish the rest,......


----------



## skorum03

My snow totals for tonight have not increased at all yet.


----------



## skorum03

BossPlow614;1872986 said:


> Yep. Thumbs Up
> 
> Anyone see the story on the ch 5 news at 11 about the guy who lost some fingers to frost bite while driving last winter? The guy had a BMW but his heat in front went out before then so he used space heaters running off the 12 volt plug ins & the extreme heat to cold from them caused the frost bite. He can afford a BMW but can't afford to get the heat fixed. What a cafe'n moron!


Maybe not....

You know what BMW stands for. "Bring Money With"


----------



## NorthernProServ

BossPlow614;1872986 said:


> Yep. Thumbs Up
> 
> Anyone see the story on the ch 5 news at 11 about the guy who lost some fingers to frost bite while driving last winter? The guy had a BMW but his heat in front went out before then so he used space heaters running off the 12 volt plug ins & the extreme heat to cold from them caused the frost bite. He can afford a BMW but can't afford to get the heat fixed. What a cafe'n moron!


I saw that last night, his fingers were cafed!


----------



## SnowGuy73

The Ground Guys are looking for subs......


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1873003 said:


> The Ground Guys are looking for subs......


Go for it!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

NorthernProServ;1872995 said:


> I saw that last night, his fingers were cafed!


Is he going to sue BMW... or Buch ... after all it was his fault.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1873004 said:


> Go for it!!!


Ahh.... No!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1873009 said:


> Ahh.... No!


Ahh come on it would be fun


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1873009 said:


> Ahh.... No!


Well, you need a job and you wouldn't really be working for yourself. But then you did sell all your stuff except the shovel


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1873011 said:


> Well, you need a job and you wouldn't really be working for yourself. But then you did sell all your stuff except the shovel


I would have kept one plow just to do the driveway and some neighbors for beer money.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1873010 said:


> Ahh come on it would be fun


I will give you the number if you want.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1873011 said:


> Well, you need a job and you wouldn't really be working for yourself. But then you did sell all your stuff except the shovel


Two shovels!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1873013 said:


> I would have kept one plow just to do the driveway and some neighbors for beer money.


I hired someone to do the driveway.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1873015 said:


> Two shovels!


I only heard ypy talk about the one


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1873016 said:


> I hired someone to do the driveway.


You said you shoveled one night?


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1873019 said:


> You said you shoveled one night?


That's why he hired it out after that


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1873014 said:


> I will give you the number if you want.


Nooo I'm good.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1872983 said:


> Why can't the snow wait I until Tuesday???
> 
> Oh, and tonights snow is on the radar.
> 
> Looks like a quick burst of heavier snow at the moment.


You might get your wish... .7 ending at 6am and a chance all day till 6pm... could be a tomorrow night event


----------



## albhb3

skorum03;1872994 said:


> Maybe not....
> 
> You know what BMW stands for. "Bring Money With"


you guys ***** n moan about the cost of a diesel you sihould look at bmw, benz, etc that **** would get old fast makes a diesel look affordable


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;1873029 said:


> you guys ***** n moan about the cost of a diesel you sihould look at bmw, mercadies, etc that **** would get old fast makes a diesel look affordable


I haven't complained I like my expensive diesel. You are right though some of those are insane


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1873019 said:


> You said you shoveled one night?


Haven't had 2"...


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;1873034 said:


> I haven't complained I like my expensive diesel. You are right though some of those are insane


Who said I was talkin bout you weirdo


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1873018 said:


> I only heard ypy talk about the one


I got a cheap snowplow shovel and I kept one.


----------



## albhb3

I think we can bang out 876 post by tonight boys


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;1873038 said:


> I think we can bang out 876 post by tonight boys


Maybe if the wild played lol


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;1873039 said:


> Maybe if the wild played lol


I was() this close to bein right of them blowing that game frauds I tell you frauds


----------



## Ranger620

Got my jelled up problem fixed. To much cranking and I burned up the started. Its' fixed though. Now on to the next project. Time for new trucks. Anybody seen a dodge dealer with a reg cab and plow mounted already??


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;1873040 said:


> I was() this close to bein right of them blowing that game frauds I tell you frauds


Well don't jinx it anymore!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1873043 said:


> Got my jelled up problem fixed. To much cranking and I burned up the started. Its' fixed though. Now on to the next project. Time for new trucks. Anybody seen a dodge dealer with a reg cab and plow mounted already??


Probably wouldn't sell it anyway as they usually keep those for there lot till spring


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Flurries falling in Pine City.

No dice at that dealer either.

Headphones and cold feet suck in a new truck.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1873050 said:


> Flurries falling in Pine City.
> 
> No dice at that dealer either.
> 
> Headphones and cold feet suck in a new truck.


The heat went out too???


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1873050 said:


> Flurries falling in Pine City.
> 
> No dice at that dealer either.
> 
> Headphones and cold feet suck in a new truck.


That's no good


----------



## Bill1090

Why does it feel colder out now then it did this morning?


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1873050 said:


> Flurries falling in Pine City.
> 
> No dice at that dealer either.
> 
> Headphones and cold feet suck in a new truck.


you musta bought a friday build


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1873051 said:


> The heat went out too???


The radio display controls all that...FWIR


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1873050 said:


> Flurries falling in Pine City.
> 
> No dice at that dealer either.
> 
> Headphones and cold feet suck in a new truck.


Remember to pull the headphones off when Johny Law drives by...


----------



## albhb3

Bill1090;1873080 said:


> Why does it feel colder out now then it did this morning?


wind maybe was out at 1am burrr had to go to apple valley edina hutch st cloud andover anoka and blaine today like I said burrrrrr but atleast the cornbinder had heat


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;1873043 said:


> Got my jelled up problem fixed. To much cranking and I burned up the started. Its' fixed though. Now on to the next project. Time for new trucks. Anybody seen a dodge dealer with a reg cab and plow mounted already??


http://www.brandlmotors.com/index.htm

They had a 2500 with a Hiniker on it sitting outside the front doors. Don't know any other details beside that.


----------



## albhb3

Camden;1873088 said:


> http://www.brandlmotors.com/index.htm
> 
> They had a 2500 with a Hiniker on it sitting outside the front doors. Don't know any other details beside that.


I bet you could get lwnmmr's for a steal right now


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Well my totals for tonight went down. Now less than half inch and % down for Sunday. I'm screwed


----------



## jimslawnsnow

albhb3;1873090 said:


> I bet you could get lwnmmr's for a steal right now


Be interesting what they find out what he did.


----------



## albhb3

jimslawnsnow;1873093 said:


> Be interesting what they find out what he did.


yes it will id be pissed and people say im hard on things


----------



## qualitycut




----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1873098 said:


>


Looks a lot better than the Barron winter landscape around here. I'm ready for summer already!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1873098 said:


>


You quit posting that stuff. I heard your area is going to get a foot of snow minimum


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;1873098 said:


>


I believe the question now is how is the talent?


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1873098 said:


>


That makes a wonderful background, only if looking out the window I saw the same!!!


----------



## NorthernProServ

Bill1090;1873105 said:


> I believe the question now is how is the talent?


I can only imagine


----------



## TKLAWN

NorthernProServ;1873108 said:


> I can only imagine


Usually better than the real deal. Yeah baby!!!!


----------



## TKLAWN

Trending in the right direction.... Less than a half inch tonight.


----------



## Camden

TKLAWN;1873117 said:


> Trending in the right direction.... Less than a half inch tonight.


You're an anti-snow guy too??? What the heck is going around here?!?


----------



## skorum03

TKLAWN;1873117 said:


> Trending in the right direction.... Less than a half inch tonight.


Thought it was trending up like two hours ago


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have heat, but it's stuck on defrost.

Boots get snow on them, then the snow melts because the truck is warm, but the boots stay cold and wet because there's no heat blowing on them.

Unhooked the battery for 1/2 hour, didn't do anything.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1873123 said:


> I have heat, but it's stuck on defrost.
> 
> Boots get snow on them, then the snow melts because the truck is warm, but the boots stay cold and wet because there's no heat blowing on them.
> 
> Unhooked the battery for 1/2 hour, didn't do anything.


Both batteries....just askin'


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1873131 said:


> Both batteries....just askin'


Only have one.


----------



## Doughboy12

No way we make it tonight...


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1873132 said:


> Only have one.


Push a paper clip in the reset pin hole...lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1873135 said:


> Push a paper clip in the reset pin hole...lol


Got a salt run to make. Tomorrow I'll pull the dash out. Unplug the radio itself. If that doesn't do anything, already have an appointment for 8:30 in Pine City.

F Wilcox and their crappy service.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;1873121 said:


> Thought it was trending up like two hours ago


I went down an hour ago I see Minneapolis is less than an inch now


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1873120 said:


> You're an anti-snow guy too??? What the heck is going around here?!?


Don't worry Roy, I'm not going anywhere. Now that we have Snowguy in our camp we should be able to drown out the negatives in here. That would be a long winter if you don't want to see the white stuff.


----------



## albhb3

Doughboy12;1873131 said:


> Both batteries....just askin'


he doesnt know about the one under the passenger seat

and screw you quality


----------



## albhb3

jimslawnsnow;1873138 said:


> I went down an hour ago I see Minneapolis is less than an inch now


we dont need about your personal business of course if both hands are on the keyboard now you can stay if not then git


----------



## TKLAWN

Camden;1873120 said:


> You're an anti-snow guy too??? What the heck is going around here?!?


Not all the time, I like 2 inchers that end before ten. I still have some wrinkles to iron out with equipment and drivers. Give me a couple days and I won't be all negative.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

albhb3;1873141 said:


> we dont need about your personal business of course if both hands are on the keyboard now you can stay if not then git


Using my phone so I have to use both hands for typing


----------



## andersman02

Anyone ever use Dakota transmission? Just found out they are the ones installing my wideout


----------



## Doughboy12

andersman02;1873151 said:


> Anyone ever use Dakota transmission? Just found out they are the ones installing my wideout


I hear they only use wire taps and no dielectric grease...:waving:


----------



## Camden

andersman02;1873151 said:


> Anyone ever use Dakota transmission? Just found out they are the ones installing my wideout


No way! Not them! Good luck with that...

Just kidding, I've never heard of them. I'm sure you'll be fine.


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;1873175 said:


> No way! Not them! Good luck with that...
> 
> Just kidding, I've never heard of them. I'm sure you'll be fine.


Don't forget to read the "fine print" ... I see what you did there...Thumbs Up


----------



## albhb3

holy crap buffalo has 3-4ft snow and I saw frostbite man


----------



## Camden

albhb3;1873179 said:


> holy crap buffalo has 3-4ft snow and I saw frostbite man


It snowed 2-3" an hour last night. One guy said it was even more than that.


----------



## albhb3

Camden;1873185 said:


> It snowed 2-3" an hour last night. One guy said it was even more than that.


wesport best plan on running the blower ever 3 hours or so and hopefully you didnt leave fido outside


----------



## Doughboy12

albhb3;1873179 said:


> holy crap buffalo has 3-4ft snow and I saw frostbite man


You are talking NY I assume... They got one of those out east last year too. My sister was in it... 5 days later it was all but gone.


----------



## Doughboy12

albhb3;1873188 said:


> wesport best plan on running the blower ever 3 hours or so and hopefully you didnt leave fido outside


That happened to a dog in the Iditarod in 2013...while it was in the care of the checkpoint staff. Not good...died of asphyxiation.


----------



## ryde307

SnowGuy73;1873003 said:


> The Ground Guys are looking for subs......


They called me today as well. There are still alot of properties without signed contracts.



Ranger620;1873043 said:


> Got my jelled up problem fixed. To much cranking and I burned up the started. Its' fixed though. Now on to the next project. Time for new trucks. Anybody seen a dodge dealer with a reg cab and plow mounted already??


Not a Dodge and not new but Lawnranger has a bunch of trucks for sale.



SSS Inc.;1873139 said:


> Don't worry Roy, I'm not going anywhere. Now that we have Snowguy in our camp we should be able to drown out the negatives in here. That would be a long winter if you don't want to see the white stuff.


I am half in the camp. I want snow just not when the timing sucks.
Also with a start like this I'm thinking we may get burned on seasonals this year. But it's a long winter so we will see.



albhb3;1873188 said:


> wesport best plan on running the blower ever 3 hours or so and hopefully you didnt leave fido outside


Best plan on buying a plane ticket and joining Quality. Cafe that Cafe.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1873197 said:


> They called me today as well. There are still alot of properties without signed contracts.
> 
> Not a Dodge and not new but Lawnranger has a bunch of trucks for sale.
> 
> I am half in the camp. I want snow just not when the timing sucks.
> Also with a start like this I'm thinking we may get burned on seasonals this year. But it's a long winter so we will see.
> 
> Best plan on buying a plane ticket and joining Quality. Cafe that Cafe.


Amazing, isn't it..


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dahl says coating to an inch.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Giggles says half inch.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1873201 said:


> Dahl says coating to an inch.


Pretty broad spectrum


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;1873201 said:


> Dahl says coating to an inch.


Better be closer to a dusting.


----------



## SSS Inc.

What happened to this giant warm up? I thought everyone was going back to doing cleanups. 34º won't melt much of anything.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1873208 said:


> Pretty broad spectrum


Not really, if he called a storm spot on at 6-7" you would applaud it. Now a dusting to 3" would be ridiculous.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1873214 said:


> What happened to this giant warm up? I thought everyone was going back to doing cleanups. 34º won't melt much of anything.


38 on sunday


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I won't see grass until May.

The longest ever snow cover was 156 days.

That would basically be April 1.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1873219 said:


> 38 on sunday


Still not melting much. It will be a great day to skate on the rink. 

BTW: That eastern european model is still pumping out a foot of snow. I'll keep ya posted. :waving:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hourly down to 0.5"


----------



## Greenery

Bring it!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Greenery;1873226 said:


> Bring it!!!


I wonder why a person would even bother digging out their car. I think I need to check the Buffalo Thread.


----------



## Greenery

SSS Inc.;1873228 said:


> I wonder why a person would even bother digging out their car. I think I need to check the Buffalo Thread.


Good question, it's not.like there going anywhere.


----------



## SSS Inc.

RAP is going straight up again!!!! Midnight to 3 a.m. @ 25:1 would be about 1.25" UH OH>>>>>>>>


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1873224 said:


> Still not melting much. It will be a great day to skate on the rink.
> 
> BTW: That eastern european model is still pumping out a foot of snow. I'll keep ya posted. :waving:


Is the rink ready?


----------



## Greenery

This is a cool pic.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1873232 said:


> RAP is going straight up again!!!! Midnight to 3 a.m. @ 25:1 would be about 1.25" UH OH>>>>>>>>


Tonight?..


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1873231 said:


> Good question, it's not.like there going anywhere.


That'd be awesome!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1873224 said:


> Still not melting much. It will be a great day to skate on the rink.
> 
> BTW: That eastern european model is still pumping out a foot of snow. I'll keep ya posted. :waving:


1 model  rick


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1873233 said:


> Is the rink ready?


Almost. I've got about 5" ( out of 13") on the low end. Earliest in my lifetime. We did rinks when I was a kid as well.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1873224 said:


> BTW: That eastern european model is still pumping out a foot of snow. I'll keep ya posted. :waving:


Lets go!....


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1873232 said:


> RAP is going straight up again!!!! Midnight to 3 a.m. @ 25:1 would be about 1.25" UH OH>>>>>>>>


For tonight? Bring it!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1873236 said:


> Tonight?..


That's a pretty high ratio


----------



## MNPLOWCO

SnowGuy73;1873237 said:


> That'd be awesome!


My bobcat blower on my S300 will reach 11' 5" That would be kinda fun....
for 6 minuets!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1873240 said:


> 1 model  rick


And the last Sunday Monday snow they were off. Hoping its off this time too. Bring on any and all 2-3 snows. When its this wet crud is when I get negative


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1873249 said:


> That's a pretty high ratio


At 20:1 still under 1


----------



## Polarismalibu

MNPLOWCO;1873250 said:


> My bobcat blower on my S300 will reach 11' 5" That would be kinda fun....
> for 6 minuets!


That would get old so quick


----------



## SnowGuy73

MNPLOWCO;1873250 said:


> My bobcat blower on my S300 will reach 11' 5" That would be kinda fun....
> for 6 minuets!


I couldn't even imagine..


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1873249 said:


> That's a pretty high ratio


Pretty cold...


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1873252 said:


> And the last Sunday Monday snow they were off. Hoping its off this time too. Bring on any and all 2-3 snows. When its this wet crud is when I get negative


Me too, hope we get way more!


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Quality....get back to the beach where you belong!!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1873265 said:


> Me too, hope we get way more!


Me too so it's screws up your ice trader!!!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

MNPLOWCO;1873268 said:


> Quality....get back to the beach where you belong!!


Having dinner and drinks on it as we speak.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well I guess I'll have to get up at 3 to see if we got a inch.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

qualitycut;1873272 said:


> Having dinner and drinks on it as we speak.


Good man!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1873270 said:


> Me too so it's screws up your ice trader!!!!!!!


I never get what I want, therefore its not happening.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1873272 said:


> Having dinner and drinks on it as we speak.


Sounds nice. Can't wait for my vacation in January!


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1873283 said:


> Sounds nice. Can't wait for my vacation in January!


Stacy, mn ?


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1873286 said:


> Stacy, mn ?


Maybe..........

Get back to dinner wise guy


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak says 2-4" tonight.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1873288 said:


> Novak says 2-4" tonight.


I thought a touch of snow was 4-6"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1873288 said:


> Novak says 2-4" tonight.


Ummmmm... No. He's not.


----------



## Camden

How can companies in Buffalo bid anything seasonally? They could get dumped on like that over and over again.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1873290 said:


> I thought a touch of snow was 4-6"


Ya, but a dash is 2-4!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That 
Grand Forks blob is the RAP snow?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1873292 said:


> How can companies in Buffalo bid anything seasonally? They could get dumped on like that over and over again.


There ether per time, crazy amount for the season or they lose there a** on them


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1873292 said:


> How can companies in Buffalo bid anything seasonally? They could get dumped on like that over and over again.


That would suck and be sweet at the same time.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1873296 said:


> That
> Grand Forks blob is the RAP snow?


Yep that's it


----------



## qualitycut




----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1873300 said:


> Yep that's it


Thats going to hit Lwnmwr


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1873306 said:


>


I guess the talent isnt there old,large, and married good going... where are you chicago


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1873309 said:


> I guess the talent isnt there old,large, and married good going... where are you chicago


Talent is all at the bar, i will get a pic this week


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1873313 said:


> Talent is all at the bar, i will get a pic this week


Heard that before....


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1873313 said:


> Talent is all at the bar, i will get a pic this week


im having flash backs to and I quote "hot college girls drinking lots" and ending up with some dude in the middle with 2 chicks with the look of dont touch me creeper

you better not disappoint


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1873313 said:


> Talent is all at the bar, i will get a pic this week


We're still waiting on the pics from the wild game


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1873313 said:


> Talent is all at the bar, i will get a pic this week


thunder from down under??


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;1873318 said:


> We're still waiting on the pics from the wild game


All talk no actions hookers dont count QC


----------



## qualitycut

Tried getting pictures of this girls boobs as she bent over on the plane but got yelled at for staring before I could


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1873319 said:


> thunder from down under??


Ha!........


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1873321 said:


> Tried getting pictures of this girls boobs as she bent over on the plane but got yelled at for staring before I could


im skeptical and Im on the beach in nassau i can put up hotties


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1873324 said:


> im skeptical and Im on the beach in nassau i can put up hotties


Yea by the link shown its not your pic


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;1873324 said:


> im skeptical and Im on the beach in nassau i can put up hotties


Google pic!


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1873328 said:


> Yea by the link shown its not your pic


Hahaha... QUIT looking at your phone!


----------



## TKLAWN

cbservicesllc;1873333 said:


> Hahaha... QUIT looking at your phone!


He does spell better when he's on vacation


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1873328 said:


> Yea by the link shown its not your pic





Polarismalibu;1873332 said:


> Google pic!


well duh but do think id be typin away if I was on da beach wouldnt hear from me


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1873333 said:


> Hahaha... QUIT looking at your phone!


He's a rookie vacationer lol


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;1873337 said:


> well duh but do think id be typin away if I was on da beach wouldnt hear from me


True that!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1873338 said:


> He's a rookie vacationer lol


Ha no, just checking, don't want to read 200 pages tomorrow


----------



## 1997chevy

LwnmwrMan22;1873137 said:


> Got a salt run to make. Tomorrow I'll pull the dash out. Unplug the radio itself. If that doesn't do anything, already have an appointment for 8:30 in Pine City.
> 
> F Wilcox and their crappy service.


Since you are coming to pine city...... Do you have any hiniker v plow shoes? I need some. Or anyone local to you?


----------



## qualitycut

And its dark out now.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1873344 said:


> And its dark out now.


So your on vacation on a Caribbean island and can't find anything to to in the dark?!?!


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1872986 said:


> Yep. Thumbs Up
> 
> Anyone see the story on the ch 5 news at 11 about the guy who lost some fingers to frost bite while driving last winter? The guy had a BMW but his heat in front went out before then so he used space heaters running off the 12 volt plug ins & the extreme heat to cold from them caused the frost bite. He can afford a BMW but can't afford to get the heat fixed. What a cafe'n moron!


Saw that last night. Flipping idiot.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1873349 said:


> So your on vacation on a Caribbean island and can't find anything to to in the dark?!?!


Yea drink, about to go for a swim and to bed.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1873349 said:


> So your on vacation on a Caribbean island and can't find anything to to in the dark?!?!


Well, he is with his mom!


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1873372 said:


> Yea drink, about to go for a swim and to bed.


Swim sounds nice. Maybe I'll go cut a hole in a lake and take on myself


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;1873374 said:


> Well, he is with his mom!


i dont wanna see any of those compromising pics


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;1873388 said:


> Swim sounds nice. Maybe I'll go cut a hole in a lake and take on myself


take one of thise fandagled photos for me


----------



## CityGuy

Wow,
What a day. Fixing all the snow stuff.
Get home then off to the Dr. with the wife.
Grabbed dinner on the way home.
Finally sat down for 5 minutes.


----------



## albhb3

Hamelfire;1873399 said:


> Wow,
> What a day. Fixing all the snow stuff.
> Get home then off to the Dr. with the wife.
> Grabbed dinner on the way home.
> Finally sat down for 5 minutes.


well dont you have some reading to do...wait skip that ...broken promises


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;1873400 said:


> well dont you have some reading to do...wait skip that ...broken promises


I did. Skimed 10 or so pages.


----------



## albhb3

over/under on 2days untill pics are up from QC


----------



## +plowguy

surprised how much is posted here about nothing...I haven't stopped working on snow stuff since last Monday. Don't any of you guys get residual work off of a snow fall?


----------



## Slarry2Shovels

TKLAWN;1873382 said:


> Probably figure more action here than any other thread. I don't think anyone's going to Montana though.


Don't speak so soon without hearing from premier.....on the road again....


----------



## CityGuy

Does anyone have a whole home humidifier on their furnace? 

Good ? 
Bad?


----------



## CityGuy

So true!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

+plowguy;1873414 said:


> surprised how much is posted here about nothing...I haven't stopped working on snow stuff since last Monday. Don't any of you guys get residual work off of a snow fall?


Yeah but only stuff we do at night. All cought up now


----------



## Slarry2Shovels

Anyone tried fluid film on their equipment? Curious on the results and pricing or if anyone knows or dealers in the west metro


----------



## TKLAWN

Slarry2Shovels;1873416 said:


> Don't speak so soon without hearing from premier.....on the road again....


Well he is expanding to Hudson so why not a division in Montana.


Hamelfire;1873428 said:


> Does anyone have a whole home humidifier on their furnace?
> 
> Good ?
> Bad?


Put one in the house last winter...LOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## Deershack

Hamelfire;1873428 said:


> Does anyone have a whole home humidifier on their furnace?
> 
> Good ?
> Bad?


We added one 2 yrs ago when we put in a new furnace. It appears to be helping. We have an oak picture frame that would shrink (dry out) every winter. Dosn't happen anymore and my wife dosn't complain about the cold and dosn't burn as much firewood. Seems to have been a plus.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Slarry2Shovels;1873434 said:


> Anyone tried fluid film on their equipment? Curious on the results and pricing or if anyone knows or dealers in the west metro


That stuff is awesome. Sharbors in Rogers has it and I think autozone and Oreilly carry it now too


----------



## CityGuy

TKLAWN;1873435 said:


> Well he is expanding to Hudson so why not a division in Montana.
> 
> Put one in the house last winter...LOVE IT!!!!!


Did you do it or have it done?

Kit at Menards is around 200.


----------



## Deershack

Polarismalibu;1873439 said:


> That stuff is awesome. Sharbors in Rogers has it and I think autozone and Oreilly carry it now too


I treat my salters with it every spring and come fall, there is very little rust. They sit outside all year.


----------



## Slarry2Shovels

Polarismalibu;1873439 said:


> That stuff is awesome. Sharbors in Rogers has it and I think autozone and Oreilly carry it now too


Will it last an entire winter?


----------



## ryde307

+plowguy;1873414 said:


> surprised how much is posted here about nothing...I haven't stopped working on snow stuff since last Monday. Don't any of you guys get residual work off of a snow fall?


We have had people Working every day since last Monday.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Slarry2Shovels;1873445 said:


> Will it last an entire winter?


Depends how much you use the equipment. I Usually just put it on in the spring before storage


----------



## Polarismalibu

ryde307;1873448 said:


> We have had people Working every day since last Monday.


I actually want 1" tonight so I have something to do. Say around all day I don't like it


----------



## TKLAWN

Slarry2Shovels;1873434 said:


> Anyone tried fluid film on their equipment? Curious on the results and pricing or if anyone knows or dealers in the west metro


farm supply has it too.


----------



## qualitycut

Not going to say what i just seen because dont have pics but the guy jumped up and pulled the the blind quick


----------



## Slarry2Shovels

TKLAWN;1873451 said:


> farm supply has it too.


Guess I'll be paying josh a visit.


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;1873410 said:


> over/under on 2days untill pics are up from QC


He came through last year at a WIld game I think but I have my doubts this time. I say Over.



+plowguy;1873414 said:


> surprised how much is posted here about nothing...I haven't stopped working on snow stuff since last Monday. Don't any of you guys get residual work off of a snow fall?


Camden, I forgot about this guy. He likes snow too! We haven't had much snow on the southside of MPLS. BUTwhen itdoeshappen we get very busy hauling, stacking etc. Actually I've been busy for just around 4" of snow and half of that melted into ice.



Hamelfire;1873428 said:


> Does anyone have a whole home humidifier on their furnace?
> 
> Good ?
> Bad?


I do. As Lee said it makes a big difference. I don't wake up with a plugged nose and the door frames don't shrink. Highly recommend but it came with the new furnace.



Slarry2Shovels;1873434 said:


> Anyone tried fluid film on their equipment? Curious on the results and pricing or if anyone knows or dealers in the west metro


Never tried it but they were nice enough to send me a T-shirt and a bunch of stickers once.


----------



## TKLAWN

Hamelfire;1873441 said:


> Did you do it or have it done?
> 
> Kit at Menards is around 200.


Na, I'm not qualified to do that stuff.
My uncle does heating/cooling so he did it.


----------



## +plowguy

SSS Inc.;1873461 said:


> He came through last year at a WIld game I think but I have my doubts this time. I say Over.
> 
> Camden, I forgot about this guy. He likes snow too! We haven't had much snow on the southside of MPLS. BUTwhen itdoeshappen we get very busy hauling, stacking etc. Actually I've been busy for just around 4" of snow and half of that melted into ice.
> 
> I do. As Lee said it makes a big difference. I don't wake up with a plugged nose and the door frames don't shrink. Highly recommend but it came with the new furnace.
> 
> Never tried it but they were nice enough to send me a T-shirt and a bunch of stickers once.


I don't get on here much...usually working non-stop. I may need to hire a general manager. Every snowfall makes me money so I do welcome it. If it doesn't snow, I am still covered for monthly expenses. I wouldn't mind a week or 2 off but looks like next Monday we may be getting more snow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1873454 said:


> Not going to say what i just seen because dont have pics but the guy jumped up and pulled the the blind quick


It sounds like the hotel I plow. At least twice a year I see some hanky panky. Some of the ladies aren't shy about it either.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Jack_Frost;1873393 said:


> i posted in this page thought it may be needed and people would see is all


It's all good, we're a little cynical here is all... good luck on the sale!


----------



## SSS Inc.

+plowguy;1873469 said:


> I don't get on here much...usually working non-stop. I may need to hire a general manager. Every snowfall makes me money so I do welcome it. If it doesn't snow, I am still covered for monthly expenses. I wouldn't mind a week or 2 off but looks like next Monday we may be getting more snow.


I'm always working non stop too but Winter is my "slow" time, as it should be I suppose. If we got a foot in my area last week I would still be hauling snow or something.


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;1873471 said:


> It sounds like the hotel I plow. At least twice a year I see some hanky panky. Some of the ladies aren't shy about it either.


You two need to start carrying one of those go-pro cameras around


----------



## Camden

+plowguy;1873414 said:


> surprised how much is posted here about nothing...I haven't stopped working on snow stuff since last Monday. Don't any of you guys get residual work off of a snow fall?


My real job keeps me behind a desk on most days so I spend a lot of time checking this site and bs-ing when things are slow. I'm not really a desk job kinda guy but until I find someone who can run the show it is what it is.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1873399 said:


> Wow,
> What a day. Fixing all the snow stuff.
> Get home then off to the Dr. with the wife.
> Grabbed dinner on the way home.
> Finally sat down for 5 minutes.


Just think, that kid pops out and you'll be lucky to have 5 seconds...


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1873484 said:


> Just think, that kid pops out and you'll be lucky to have 5 seconds...


If this keeps up I will be praying for snow through Augest.Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1873484 said:


> Just think, that kid pops out and you'll be lucky to have 5 seconds...


Exactly! Waiting for a baby to come is the easy part.


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1873471 said:


> It sounds like the hotel I plow. At least twice a year I see some hanky panky. Some of the ladies aren't shy about it either.


Reminds me of a time in high school we were doing a fundraiser for football right around homecoming and walked up to the front door and saw through the living room window a young couple going at it on the couch. I'll never forget that


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1873484 said:


> Just think, that kid pops out and you'll be lucky to have 5 seconds...


This......


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;1873499 said:


> Reminds me of a time in high school we were doing a fundraiser for football right around homecoming and walked up to the front door and saw through the living room window a young couple going at it on the couch. I'll never forget that


I bet you won't.


----------



## skorum03

Down to .5" from .7" on the hourly


----------



## Polarismalibu

Accu shows snow thanksgiving night too. Plowing black Friday would suck


----------



## skorum03

Polarismalibu;1873533 said:


> Accu shows snow thanksgiving night too. Plowing black Friday would suck


Yeah if you're doing walmart, target, or best buy, etc.


----------



## skorum03

The stuff on radar up by north dakota really disappears when it hits MN


----------



## cbservicesllc

skorum03;1873527 said:


> Down to .5" from .7" on the hourly


Same here...


----------



## cbservicesllc

skorum03;1873537 said:


> The stuff on radar up by north dakota really disappears when it hits MN


I think that's been discussed here before... Not good radar coverage up there... Or something like that...


----------



## Polarismalibu

skorum03;1873536 said:


> Yeah if you're doing walmart, target, or best buy, etc.


I don't do any of that crap but there masses of people out on the roads alone will suck. Not to mention the few smaller stores we do


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1873542 said:


> I think that's been discussed here before... Not good radar coverage up there... Or something like that...


I think you are right


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1873533 said:


> Accu shows snow thanksgiving night too. Plowing black Friday would suck


That's what happened in 1991. That was the same year of the Halloween Blizzard. We picked up close to another 20" starting that Friday. My mom and I were downtown shopping and I remember my dad having to come downtown to get us. We took the bus down because my mom always thought it was fun and the storm started out as an icey disaster and the buses were having trouble running.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1873533 said:


> Accu shows snow thanksgiving night too. Plowing black Friday would suck


Just looked, i dont need snow then. I wanna leave for North Dakota. Got more ditch chickens to chase. Might be by myself if people keep backing out but i'm going


----------



## SSS Inc.

Speaking of Thanksgiving.....O'reilly auto parts will be open all day on Thanksgiving. That was just about the dumbest thing I learned today. Why would they be open on Thanksgiving?!?!?!?!?!? Why would anyone for that matter, but an auto parts store?....really?


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1873554 said:


> Speaking of Thanksgiving.....O'reilly auto parts will be open all day on Thanksgiving. That was just about the dumbest thing I learned today. Why would they be open on Thanksgiving?!?!?!?!?!? Why would anyone for that matter, but an auto parts store?....really?


Only time will tell. Your starter will go out and you will say to yourself hmmm o'reilly is open.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1873547 said:


> That's what happened in 1991. That was the same year of the Halloween Blizzard. We picked up close to another 20" starting that Friday. My mom and I were downtown shopping and I remember my dad having to come downtown to get us. We took the bus down because my mom always thought it was fun and the storm started out as an icey disaster and the buses were having trouble running.


That dose not sound fun.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1873554 said:


> Speaking of Thanksgiving.....O'reilly auto parts will be open all day on Thanksgiving. That was just about the dumbest thing I learned today. Why would they be open on Thanksgiving?!?!?!?!?!? Why would anyone for that matter, but an auto parts store?....really?


That is stupid as can be


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1873558 said:


> Only time will tell. Your starter will go out and you will say to yourself hmmm o'reilly is open.


True, but I highly doubt droves of people are going to flock to O'reilly on Thanksgiving.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1873559 said:


> That dose not sound fun.


It was fun for me as a kid. Never realized how brutal it was for my dad and older brothers that were out plowing. People always talk about the Halloween storm but they forget that just a month later we got blasted again.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1873565 said:


> It was fun for me as a kid. Never realized how brutal it was for my dad and older brothers that were out plowing. People always talk about the Halloween storm but they forget that just a month later we got blasted again.


Yeah as a kid it would be great. I used to love when we got bigger snow falls now I kinda hate the big ones just for all the hassle it brings along.

Those storms where a year before my time. Still no Halloween blizzard yet for me. Got close this year though


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1873570 said:


> Yeah as a kid it would be great. I used to love when we got bigger snow falls now I kinda hate the big ones just for all the hassle it brings along.
> 
> Those storms where a year before my time. Still no Halloween blizzard yet for me. Got close this year though


The only thing I remember was going Trick or Treating and we only made a few blocks before the snow got too deep... and that was the day the neighbors across the street were moving in... CAFE!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Boy that green return on the radar is getting stronger up by St. Cloud...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1873547 said:


> That's what happened in 1991. That was the same year of the Halloween Blizzard. We picked up close to another 20" starting that Friday. My mom and I were downtown shopping and I remember my dad having to come downtown to get us. We took the bus down because my mom always thought it was fun and the storm started out as an icey disaster and the buses were having trouble running.


I was in 5th grade. The school was mowing in the morning and using blowers and brooms in the after noon. I rode with my dad plowing the last of the corn ground til midnight. We got another ice storm later in November. Lost power for days. I rode my bike across the field to a friends house. The next morning we went to get their sheep in a pasture down the road. Before we went they went threw how to load load them. We get there and the dang things ran into the trailer without chasing them. Those poor things. I bet the ice was 3"-4" thick on their wool maybe more. Sounded like a bucket of ice rattling. Crazy weather of the 90's. The following year we got snow on holloween too.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1873574 said:


> Boy that green return on the radar is getting stronger up by St. Cloud...


Bring it!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1873573 said:


> The only thing I remember was going Trick or Treating and we only made a few blocks before the snow got too deep... and that was the day the neighbors across the street were moving in... CAFE!


Heck if a day to move in!


----------



## banonea

Slarry2Shovels;1872911 said:


> Yes sir!! Creeped all winter last year


This is the year for newbies...... Wlcom to the party


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1873579 said:


> Heck if a day to move in!


Even as a First Grader I recall thinking something along those lines...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Dahl says snow Sunday Monday will be pain a maybe a bit more


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polaris, what you see out your window? Do I need my 3G and 4G internets?


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1873588 said:


> Polaris, what you see out your window? Do I need my 3G and 4G internets?


I see a couple trucks, houses, mailboxes oh and some white stuff falling from the sky


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1873589 said:


> I see a couple trucks, houses, mailboxes oh and some white stuff falling from the sky


Haha... well at least we should know within a couple hours if we'll need to go out...


----------



## ryde307

I don't really remember the Halloween storm. Not sure why. I was 7. I di remember plowing targets on Christmas eve and Christmas a couple years ago. That sucks. You would be running the front drive lanes and people would just park in front of you and run in. It seemed like every person there had the attitude of I can do what I want I am the only person that matters. I was not a happy person those days.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1873593 said:


> Haha... well at least we should know within a couple hours if we'll need to go out...


I'm hoping we get to!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Boy that green filled in... I'm in the middle of it and have moderate sized flakes... slow rate...


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1873600 said:


> Boy that green filled in... I'm in the middle of it and have moderate sized flakes... slow rate...


What do you see for accumulation tonight? Think we will get 1"?


----------



## Green Grass

The roads are white out here and snowing decent.


----------



## IDST

You guys are making me feel like the old guy on here talking about the haloween storm. Snowing pretty good here.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1873606 said:


> The roads are white out here and snowing decent.


Sweet!!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1873601 said:


> What do you see for accumulation tonight? Think we will get 1"?


Hard to say... coating here... but the end of the green is pulling out of here...


----------



## banonea

For those that were wondering about my back drag adventure here is the stats.....

If I would have bought the back drag and cutting edge for my 9'6" MVP and my 7'6 contractor pro I would have spent around $500.00 con the pro for both and around $800.00 for the MVP, not counting new hardware.

I got all the materials to do new cutting edges and back drags, AND converted my MVP from the rubber strip to the metal center wedges ( I was told that you can't do that:laughing:.....challenge accepted and proven wrongThumbs Up) for both plows for $217.00. I started working on them at noon today and finished both plows before 7:00 tonight. I got the angle for the back drag from my western dealer and had the metal bent, it is only 1/4" plate steel. Cut them to fit, drilled the holes. you will notice that the bolts look a little long, I am going to cut them down, I just ran out of O2 for the torch. also, you may notice the center wedges have a lip on the sides. I discovered after I was done that I should have cut the cutting edges 6" shorter so that the centers would sit flat against the trip edge, but it works just fine like it is. I did half to take it down the road at about 60mph to grind the edges down and make it all level, talk about a spark show, no one would get close to me or pass

I will do it again, but I will change a couple of things when I do the next ones, but I am happy with the results and with how much money I saved as wellpayup


----------



## banonea

jagext;1873607 said:


> You guys are making me feel like the old guy on here talking about the haloween storm. Snowing pretty good here.


I was 20 when that storm hit. went out trimming trees for 3 weeks after it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1873611 said:


> Hard to say... coating here... but the end of the green is pulling out of here...


Yeah small shovel/salt run for me for sure. Would be nice to get a inch and bill the per push too


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Banonea what did you use for the edge material?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1873616 said:


> Yeah small shovel/salt run for me for sure. Would be nice to get a inch and bill the per push too


Kinda what it's looking like here too...


----------



## BossPlow614

With all that space talk last week, I found this to be very interesting.

http://www.buzzfeed.com/daves4/the-universe-is-scary?s=mobile


----------



## Doughboy12

Light snow and 19 degrees.
Ground is covered but just barley.


----------



## banonea

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1873617 said:


> Banonea what did you use for the edge material?


Cutting edge is 1/2 cold rolled steel. Factory western is 3/8. The back drag is 1/4 cold rolled, that is factory.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Guess might as well take a nap for a couple hours and see what happens


----------



## banonea

Nothing in Rochester. ....


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1873628 said:


> Nothing in Rochester. ....


Have you gotten any yet this year?


----------



## snowman55

How does cd roll last vs the high carbon ?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like a pretty good burst of snow over St. Paul in the last 1/2 hour. Anyone, anyone?


----------



## hansenslawncare

LwnmwrMan22;1873634 said:


> Looks like a pretty good burst of snow over St. Paul in the last 1/2 hour. Anyone, anyone?


Close to 3/4 extremely light fluffy snow in Woodbury.


----------



## cbservicesllc

1/2 inch in Dayton, maybe a bit more...


----------



## Green Grass

Done snowing here maybe a 1\2"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1/4" north of Forest Lake.


1/2" in Lino Lakes at 1 am.

Headed to **** Rapids.


----------



## farmerkev

LwnmwrMan22;1873634 said:


> Looks like a pretty good burst of snow over St. Paul in the last 1/2 hour. Anyone, anyone?


1" of fluff where I'm at in St. Paul and still snowing pretty good.


----------



## cbservicesllc

1" of fluff in Maple Grove...

On my truck toolbox...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Those winds in the morning should really blow this fluff around nicely...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

2/3s inch in **** Rapids @1:15.

On my way to Fridley.


----------



## hansenslawncare

Just under an inch in Woodbury.appears to be pushing out quick, not a lot left on radar.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1.25 +/- in Spring Lake Park, 2 miles north of Crysteel on 65.


----------



## hansenslawncare

LwnmwrMan22;1873644 said:


> 1.25 +/- in Spring Lake Park, 2 miles north of Crysteel on 65.


How much longer you thinking til this wraps up?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

hansenslawncare;1873645 said:


> How much longer you thinking til this wraps up?


It's all but wrapped up.

First location plowed, no discernable accumulation where I started.


----------



## hansenslawncare

LwnmwrMan22;1873647 said:


> It's all but wrapped up.
> 
> First location plowed, no discernable accumulation where I started.


Roger that sir thank you. I have a feeling some people are going to be surprised when they wake up in the morning ,have to go out and plow. I thought we were supposed to get less than half an inch


----------



## cbservicesllc

hansenslawncare;1873648 said:


> Roger that sir thank you. I have a feeling some people are going to be surprised when they wake up in the morning ,have to go out and plow. I thought we were supposed to get less than half an inch


Or it will be blown away by then... 15 mph winds by 6AM... Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1873649 said:


> Or it will be blown away by then... 15 mph winds by 6AM... Thumbs Up


That's what I'm hoping on the 2/3s" ones in CR.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snow is all done in Fridley.

Clouds are breaking.


----------



## 1997chevy

cbservicesllc;1873649 said:


> Or it will be blown away by then... 15 mph winds by 6AM... Thumbs Up


I might have to go plow a couple drives tomorrow then..... I have 2 or three that always drift in....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS needs more 1" accounts.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Spring Lake Park / Fridley done. On my way to St. Anthony.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Guess it's good I set the alarm, this is stupid.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Looks like 1/2" to 5/8" at most here, sidewalks only im thinking !


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Maybe 2/3 " or 3/4th" of the most fluffy crystals. Almost like soft spider web material. Minnetonka 7 and 101 area. Perfect back pack blower snow....if you don't mind the noise at 3:30am.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1 backup answered their phone. No one else.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

F me........


----------



## skorum03

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1873655 said:


> Guess it's good I set the alarm, this is stupid.


Yeah no shet. Not what I wanted to wake up and see


----------



## skorum03

inch and a half of very fluffy snow


----------



## NorthernProServ

.75 to 1.00" Golden Valley


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like we are going at it with me and a hodgepodge.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Only hope now is that it keeps snowing, or the wind blows the top 1/3" away.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Only 3/4 in St Michael/Rogers


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;1873629 said:


> Have you gotten any yet this year?


Plowed 3 times so far


----------



## banonea

snowman55;1873632 said:


> How does cd roll last vs the high carbon ?


They dont last as long but they sharpen easier


----------



## MNPLOWCO

one-half inch of light fluff in Hopkins.


----------



## banonea

Nothing in Rochester


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm starting to think the heat island of the cities affects the atmosphere.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got 4 trucks moving now. Another driver called.

2 shovelers.


----------



## andersman02

Bville maybe 1/2 super fluff,


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1873669 said:


> 1 backup answered their phone. No one else.


Heck my brother didn't even answer, ended up calling his wife's phone. Figured she'd be up with the 2mo old


----------



## SnowGuy73

21° windy light snow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I will report amount shortly.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Anyone else just see the sky light up in maplewood?


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1873694 said:


> Anyone else just see the sky light up in maplewood?


Nope. Blown transformer maybe?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Almost an inch of fluff on my rink as of an hour ago.


----------



## SSS Inc.

And you guys thought the RAP was wrong.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

half inch in Eden Prairie 494 Prairie Center Drive and 212 area


----------



## SnowGuy73

Snow has stopped.


----------



## SnowGuy73

1/3, maybe 1/2" eye balling it through the window.


----------



## skorum03

It's snowing as hard as it had all night. Wasn't snowing when I got stared at 4


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SnowGuy73;1873695 said:


> Nope. Blown transformer maybe?


Probably, the sky was blue


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1873701 said:


> It's snowing as hard as it had all night. Wasn't snowing when I got stared at 4


I hate when that happens.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1873702 said:


> Probably, the sky was blue


Always cool to see!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

20' blade would be about perfect for this


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1873694 said:


> Anyone else just see the sky light up in maplewood?


Saw it from Vadnais.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Buffalo is predicted to get another 2' of snow tonight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1873710 said:


> Buffalo is predicted to get another 2' of snow tonight.


Said 5 miles away from buffalo has only 4", not 60"!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Barlow says Sunday Monday "could be interesting".


----------



## SnowGuy73

Marler says straight rain Sunday and light snow Monday.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1873644 said:


> 1.25 +/- in Spring Lake Park, 2 miles north of Crysteel on 65.


I take it you'll be handling the McD's? I never heard back on that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Well, driveway shoveled..


----------



## SnowGuy73

I guess I will have another cup of coffee and watch the news.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well that was fun


----------



## Polarismalibu

76" in buffalo NY in 24 hours Cafe that!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1873725 said:


> 76" in buffalo NY in 24 hours Cafe that!!


What a sight I bet!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1873721 said:


> I guess I will have another cup of coffee and watch the news.


I guess I will get the kids ready for the day.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;1873725 said:


> 76" in buffalo NY in 24 hours Cafe that!!


Holy cafe !!! I think i'd kill myself


----------



## NorthernProServ

Right on the tit of 1" all around here. Did commericals and salted with 1" triggers. Most of the sidewalks that were salted heavy from monday had no accumulation on then!
No residental driveways done.


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;1873725 said:


> 76" in buffalo NY in 24 hours Cafe that!!


The pictures coming out of there are surreal. It's like the snow they get in the Rockies...they don't measure in inches, they measure in feet.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1873729 said:


> I guess I will get the kids ready for the day.


Already done and gone here.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;1873723 said:


> Well that was fun


Still laying in a warm bed would be more fun.


----------



## NorthernProServ

NorthernProServ;1873744 said:


> Still laying in a warm bed would be more fun.


However it was a nice little run, if they could all be like that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1873745 said:


> However it was a nice little run, if they could all be like that.


Ya...

Why did I get out of the business? So far I would have had three salt only runs..


----------



## qualitycut

So now thats three 1 inch snows in the last week, do i have my guy run through all the 2 inch or just leave it and see what happens over the weekend.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1873747 said:


> Ya...
> 
> Why did I get out of the business? So far I would have had three salt only runs..


That would have changed


----------



## qualitycut

38 and 39 sat and sun


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1873748 said:


> So now thats three 1 inch snows in the last week, do i have my guy run through all the 2 inch or just leave it and see what happens over the weekend.


I'm not touching my 2" stuff


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;1873745 said:


> However it was a nice little run, if they could all be like that.


Yeah it was only 2 hours for me


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1873713 said:


> Barlow says Sunday Monday "could be interesting".


Not what Dahl said last night


----------



## OC&D

It snowed?!? I didn't know it was supposed to. 

It looks like I got maybe 1" out there. Of course that may not be terribly accurate from the vantage point of my 2nd floor bedroom window.


----------



## OC&D

Polarismalibu;1873756 said:


> Yeah it was only 2 hours for me


Those bolts went in the mail yesterday FYI.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1873749 said:


> That would have changed


Bingo!....


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1873748 said:


> So now thats three 1 inch snows in the last week, do i have my guy run through all the 2 inch or just leave it and see what happens over the weekend.


I wouldn't, but that's me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1873757 said:


> Not what Dahl said last night


What'd he say?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1873762 said:


> What'd he say?


Just a nuicence or a bit more


----------



## Polarismalibu

OC&D;1873759 said:


> Those bolts went in the mail yesterday FYI.


Awesome thanks!


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1873764 said:


> Just a nuicence or a bit more


So flurries to 20"


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1873764 said:


> Just a nuicence or a bit more


You're screwed!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1873767 said:


> So flurries to 20"


Right on.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1873764 said:


> Just a nuicence or a bit more


I seem to remember watching him in the fish house last year say something similar on the 5:00 news for that night, it started snowing and we ended up with 4" of fluff in about two hours!


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;1873692 said:


> 21° windy light snow.


This...
1/4 to 1/2" on deck. Blown clear everywhere else.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1873772 said:


> I seem to remember watching him in the fish house last year say something similar on the 5:00 news for that night, it started snowing and we ended up with 4" of fluff in about two hours!


I wonder if that's the one we got 2" down here? NWS said less than a half too


----------



## Doughboy12

Ran into a few snags with the plow project last night. 
Note: Don't get power from a brake light. (Long story)
A few things left to finish. 
Aim lights, put back drag angle on, and put the becon on the roof.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;1873791 said:


> Ran into a few snags with the plow project last night.
> Note: Don't get power from a brake light. (Long story)
> A few things left to finish.
> Aim lights, put back drag angle on, and put the becon on the roof.


One of funniest posts on here (work related of course)


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1873783 said:


> I wonder if that's the one we got 2" down here? NWS said less than a half too


Probably.

I think it was late January or early February.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1873796 said:


> Probably.
> 
> I think it was late January or early February.


Could be. I know it wasn't December. Took the wife out to eat and we suppose to see a movie....didn't happen. Had to do snow instead


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1873802 said:


> Could be. I know it wasn't December. Took the wife out to eat and we suppose to see a movie....didn't happen. Had to do snow instead


Plenty of that last season.


----------



## banonea

Dose anyone have a set of night hawk light that are broken or that they don't plan to fix. I need the black plastic housing for one of mine, my repair wont hold.


----------



## andersman02

Well picked up my truck from the shop last night where the plow was put on. You guys are always about pics so here you go:

15' 350 diesel ext cab short box
Beacon wired to the upfitter switch through the cargo lamp (really easy actually)
They wired the plow to an upfitter switch also, kind unnecesary but meh


----------



## Greenery

Cb- how much did you end up with in MG?
Resi wondering if we're plowing.


----------



## SnowGuy73

andersman02;1873820 said:


> Well picked up my truck from the shop last night where the plow was put on. You guys are always about pics so here you go:
> 
> 15' 350 diesel ext cab short box
> Beacon wired to the upfitter switch through the cargo lamp (really easy actually)
> They wired the plow to an upfitter switch also, kind unnecesary but meh


Nice looking rig, and great plow!


----------



## Greenery

andersman02;1873820 said:


> Well picked up my truck from the shop last night where the plow was put on. You guys are always about pics so here you go:
> 
> 15' 350 diesel ext cab short box
> Beacon wired to the upfitter switch through the cargo lamp (really easy actually)
> They wired the plow to an upfitter switch also, kind unnecesary but meh


Nice.... ..


----------



## andersman02




----------



## BossPlow614

andersman02;1873825 said:


>


I like it! Did you go with the Lariat interior?


----------



## NorthernProServ

andersman02;1873820 said:


> Well picked up my truck from the shop last night where the plow was put on. You guys are always about pics so here you go:
> 
> 15' 350 diesel ext cab short box
> Beacon wired to the upfitter switch through the cargo lamp (really easy actually)
> They wired the plow to an upfitter switch also, kind unnecesary but meh


Looks good! Gotta love those black trucks!


----------



## NorthernProServ

BossPlow614;1873828 said:


> I like it! Did you go with the Lariat interior?


Going from the rims, yes he did.


----------



## Camden

That is a gorgeous setup! Love the black color with the a red plow.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Doughboy12;1873791 said:


> Ran into a few snags with the plow project last night.
> Note: D*on't get power from a brake light.* (Long story)
> A few things left to finish.
> Aim lights, put back drag angle on, and put the becon on the roof.


Plow only worked when applying the brakes?!?!?


----------



## Doughboy12

andersman02;1873820 said:


> Well picked up my truck from the shop last night where the plow was put on. You guys are always about pics so here you go:
> 
> 15' 350 diesel ext cab short box
> Beacon wired to the upfitter switch through the cargo lamp (really easy actually)
> They wired the plow to an upfitter switch also, kind unnecesary but meh


Very nice...I approve...


----------



## andersman02

Yeah, really only thing I wanted was the backup cam, lariat was the first trim that had it, also kinda nice having leather as my malamute goes with me everywhere...

Little over the top but about 100x better to drive as a personal/plow truck. Like you guys, basically spend 1/2 my hrs in the truck during winter and even summer some times, nice to actually like it and be able to lean back in the chair!


----------



## andersman02

and about dakota transmission installing the plow, they did a great job, atleast from my first inspection


----------



## Doughboy12

NorthernProServ;1873834 said:


> Plow only worked when applying the brakes?!?!?


Was so mad when the plow lights wouldn't come on...
Was going to drag it out of the way to trouble shoot the issue and when I pressed the brake to put it in gear...whahlaa. Lights came on. Used it that way to run the air out of the lines. 
I grabbed power from a wire the remote start guy had used. Turns out that was the kill switch...
Now using the trailer brake illumination circuit.


----------



## Doughboy12

andersman02;1873837 said:


> and about dakota transmission installing the plow, they did a great job, atleast from my first inspection


After you asked about them I contacted them for a tire quote. 
Glad you liked them. Still waiting on the estimate.


----------



## BossPlow614

Right on Anders. That's partially why I went with the Lariat. I wanted to get myself something with an extremely nice interior. Searched for about a month and a half across the country to find a white crew cab, tan leather, heated & cooled seats, sunroof, navigation, etc.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Doughboy12;1873838 said:


> Was so mad when the plow lights wouldn't come on...
> Was going to drag it out of the way to trouble shoot the issue and when I pressed the brake to put it in gear...whahlaa. Lights came on. Used it that way to run the air out of the lines.
> I grabbed power from a wire the remote start guy had used. Turns out that was the kill switch...
> Now using the trailer brake illumination circuit.


Ah.....I see. I know they hook up ours by just adding a wire tap inside the fuse box off of something.



BossPlow614;1873841 said:


> Right on Anders. That's partially why I went with the Lariat. I wanted to get myself something with an extremely nice interior. Searched for about a month and a half across the country to find a white crew cab, tan leather, heated & cooled seats, sunroof, navigation, etc.


We ended up ordering ours, only took about 6 weeks....always seems to be hard to find what you want...and for us finding x2 exactly the same.


----------



## IDST

qualitycut;1873748 said:


> So now thats three 1 inch snows in the last week, do i have my guy run through all the 2 inch or just leave it and see what happens over the weekend.


I'm doing that as I type. Good thing too people are happy. 3 inches between the tracks on some. Scraping off pretty good with the Toolcat


----------



## andersman02

NorthernProServ;1873846 said:


> We ended up ordering ours, only took about 6 weeks....always seems to be hard to find what you want...and for us finding x2 exactly the same.


We were thinking of doing the same thing untill we found this.... really tough to get exactly what you want


----------



## Bill1090

andersman02;1873825 said:


>


Looks good!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

andersman02;1873825 said:


>


Not bad for a ford


----------



## Doughboy12

Blade is so tall it blocks the lights when fully lifted. 
Might have to raise them up. Any ideas? (Besides running around half lifted)


----------



## SnowGuy73

Not much change.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;1873822 said:


> Cb- how much did you end up with in MG?
> Resi wondering if we're plowing.


Just a hair under 1 in northeast MG... less as you go South and West


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1873875 said:


> Not much change.


Nope. Hope he's right


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;1873873 said:


> Blade is so tall it blocks the lights when fully lifted.
> Might have to raise them up. Any ideas? (Besides running around half lifted)


Should have just had someone install that knows what they're doing


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1873878 said:


> Nope. Hope he's right


I guess we will see.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hopefully it doesn't snow on thanksgiving.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1873887 said:


> Hopefully it doesn't snow on thanksgiving.


Me too.........


----------



## cbservicesllc

Where is Lawn Ranger's old shop? Can you just walk in there and look at what they have for sale?


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;1873873 said:


> Blade is so tall it blocks the lights when fully lifted.
> Might have to raise them up. Any ideas? (Besides running around half lifted)


Gotta picture of it?


----------



## qualitycut

So lwmr got it like i said he would?


----------



## Greenery

cbservicesllc;1873876 said:


> Just a hair under 1 in northeast MG... less as you go South and West


Thank you.


----------



## banonea

What is the picture app everone is using to post here


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1873879 said:


> Should have just had someone install that knows what they're doing


Should have just hired someone to plow it for me...


----------



## Greenery

cbservicesllc;1873899 said:


> Where is Lawn Ranger's old shop? Can you just walk in there and look at what they have for sale?


South side of 62 just west of baker Rd on the frontage Rd I do believe.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1873913 said:


> South side of 62 just west of baker Rd on the frontage Rd I do believe.


This.........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;1873911 said:


> Should have just hired someone to plow it for me...


Or that. Didn't people ask you that or tell you that before you bought it?


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1873908 said:


> So lwmr got it like i said he would?


Got what? .. . . .


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1873910 said:


> What is the picture app everone is using to post here


Tinypic.com


----------



## Greenery

jimslawnsnow;1873916 said:


> Or that. Didn't people ask you that or tell you that before you bought it?


Tinypic.com and yes...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Greenery;1873917 said:


> Got what? .. . . .


Snow maybe.....


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;1873900 said:


> Gotta picture of it?


Not at the moment...
The lights go on under the light brackets right?


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1873899 said:


> Where is Lawn Ranger's old shop? Can you just walk in there and look at what they have for sale?


..................


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1873916 said:


> Or that. Didn't people ask you that or tell you that before you bought it?


That was a joke...to go along with the ubsurd comment it was a response to. 
Act like this is rocket science...along with plowing.
I'm not the best handy man but I can get it done...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Watching shipping wars. They are putting live butterflies in almost air tight bags packed in a cardboard box. I'm not a genius, but it doesn't sound smart


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;1873924 said:


> That was a joke...to go along with the ubsurd comment it was a response to.
> Act like this is rocket science...along with plowing.
> I'm not the best handy man but I can get it done...


Well if you can get it done, then get off here and get it done


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1873925 said:


> Watching shipping wars. They are putting live butterflies in almost air tight bags packed in a cardboard box. I'm not a genius, but it doesn't sound smart


I always liked that show.


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1873925 said:


> I'm not a genius...


You can say that again.


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1873927 said:


> Well if you can get it done, then get off here and get it done


It is done... What's your problem today?
Go back to your TV show.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;1873929 said:


> You can say that again.


Well apparently you're not either. Wiring into a brake light, can't figure out lights. Reading your posts make me miss lwnmrs employee mishaps


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;1873930 said:


> It is done... What's your problem today?
> Go back to your TV show.


You just posted you can see your lights. Now its done? Hhaha what a joke . Know it all idiots are my problem


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1873931 said:


> Well apparently you're not either. Wiring into a brake light, can't figure out lights. Reading your posts make me miss lwnmrs employee mishaps


What about the lights did I say I can't figure out? I said they weren't tall enough. That is my fault?
Go back to running your remote not your mouth.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

jimslawnsnow;1873925 said:


> Watching shipping wars. They are putting live butterflies in almost air tight bags packed in a cardboard box. I'm not a genius, but it doesn't sound smart


Did a job for a lady who is a professor at the U that studies butterflies. She said they ship them in envelopes in boxes. Would you guys be surprise we installed rainwater gardens and butterfly gardens. Planted some butterfly attracting plants that I had never seen or heard of


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1873933 said:


> You just posted you can see your lights. Now its done? Hhaha what a joke . Know it all idiots are my problem


Wow... Just don't know what to say to that.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;1873934 said:


> What about the lights did I say I can't figure out? I said they weren't tall enough. That is my fault?
> Go back to running your remote not your mouth.


Yes that's your fault. Lots of those plows out and no one else has that problem. So there's something not right and no you're not done


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;1873937 said:


> Wow... Just don't know what to say to that.


Finally.............


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1873935 said:


> Did a job for a lady who is a professor at the U that studies butterflies. She said they ship them in envelopes in boxes


Just doesn't seem right.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

jimslawnsnow;1873943 said:


> Just doesn't seem right.


That's what I thought, but she said it keeps them from getting hurt/damaged


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1873945 said:


> That's what I thought, but she said it keeps them from getting hurt/damaged


Dusty hauled 200 and had 3 dead. Cost him $18. But its still pretty low death loss


----------



## Bill1090

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1873945 said:


> That's what I thought, but she said it keeps them from getting hurt/damaged


Doing some reading, it sounds like they put a cool pack in the package to make them go dormant?


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1873945 said:


> That's what I thought, but she said it keeps them from getting hurt/damaged


Odd, very odd.

Especially if the USPS is handling them.


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1873938 said:


> Yes that's your fault. Lots of those plows out and no one else has that problem. So there's something not right and no you're not done


I'll bring it over and you can show me what I did wrong....thanks for the help.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;1873951 said:


> I'll bring it over and you can show me what I did wrong....thanks for the help.


Be glad to


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1873949 said:


> Doing some reading, it sounds like they put a cool pack in the package to make them go dormant?


Dusty took them out and they looked dead. All of a sudden they took off. Looked like they were sleeping


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1873952 said:


> Be glad to


Seriously... That would be nice of you and more like it.


----------



## Deershack

Either lower your voices or raise the topic of your conversation. Just agree that your both right and move on. Thanks.


----------



## Doughboy12

Deershack;1873955 said:


> Either lower your voices or raise the topic of your conversation. Just agree that your both right and move on. Thanks.


I think we just did, thanks.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;1873954 said:


> Seriously... That would be nice of you and more like it.


Well drive down here. I could have stopped yesterday. I was up there. Surprised no one else will help


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;1873956 said:


> I think we just did, thanks.


Another member on here knows what you did wrong.


----------



## Deershack

Good to see and again thanks.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Deershack;1873955 said:


> Either lower your voices or raise the topic of your conversation. Just agree that your both right and move on. Thanks.


You get any deer?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

jimslawnsnow;1873948 said:


> Dusty hauled 200 and had 3 dead. Cost him $18. But its still pretty low death loss


If Jerrett got the load they would have all gotten loose in his stupid bus


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1873958 said:


> Well drive down here. I could have stopped yesterday. I was up there. Surprised no one else will help


Where are you? And I wasn't far enough along yesterday.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Little chippy in here this morning...


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1873963 said:


> If Jerrett got the load they would have all gotten loose in his stupid bus


He still has that damn thing?

What a toad!


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;1873965 said:


> Little chippy in here this morning...


Sorry, I get that way sometimes. Was just looking for help.


----------



## Doughboy12

Never claimed to be a genius. Just try.


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1873960 said:


> Another member on here knows what you did wrong.


So I'm not the first one to do it wrong?


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;1873967 said:


> He still has that damn thing?
> 
> What a toad!


If he showed up to haul something of mine with that thing I would tell him to GTFO!!!!

Just about every one is driving a Ford besides Mark and Jessica.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;1873973 said:


> So I'm not the first one to do it wrong?


no. he saw what you did wrong


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1873976 said:


> If he showed up to haul something of mine with that thing I would tell him to GTFO!!!!
> 
> Just about every one is driving a Ford besides Mark and Jessica.


Haha.

Same here.


----------



## Deershack

SnowGuy73;1873962 said:


> You get any deer?


No. All I've seen are does and no tag this year. Was going to head back today, but we got a bunch of snow and wind last night and some trees are down and there is a wrecked truck blocking the highway. They will have the road open later but I will wait till tomorrow to head out. Got my brother waiting for me to tear out his garage slab after the fire. Hope to get that done in the nice weather this wkend from what I see in the forecast.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1873963 said:


> If Jerrett got the load they would have all gotten loose in his stupid bus


he got it towed with a load of silver in it


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1873981 said:


> no. he saw what you did wrong


I didn't post any pictures with the lights on it???


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;1873982 said:


> Haha.
> 
> Same here.


He was hauling 300k worth of gold and silver, parked his bus and got towed!!!!:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## NorthernProServ

jimslawnsnow;1873984 said:


> he got it towed with a load of silver in it


beat me to it!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;1873985 said:


> I didn't post any pictures with the lights on it???


its what you said. get a pic if you want help


----------



## BossPlow614

To lighten up the mood... I'm bumping "Chevy Ridin' High" by Dre (Rap) & Rick Ross while driving one of my Fords. Irony


----------



## SnowGuy73

Deershack;1873983 said:


> No. All I've seen are does and no tag this year. Was going to head back today, but we got a bunch of snow and wind last night and some trees are down and there is a wrecked truck blocking the highway. They will have the road open later but I will wait till tomorrow to head out. Got my brother waiting for me to tear out his garage slab after the fire. Hope to get that done in the nice weather this wkend from what I see in the forecast.


That sucks man, sorry to hear.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Just got a call from a new customer (last Friday) asking why we didn't plow? Reminded him he said 2" trigger, he said "ya but can you go clean it up?" F me we plow two properties within a block of the place that were done this morning. I even drove to the properties around 8 just to check entrances because they always drift


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1873984 said:


> he got it towed with a load of silver in it


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1873987 said:


> He was hauling 300k worth of gold and silver, parked his bus and got towed!!!!:laughing::laughing::laughing:


Come on... That has to be staged.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;1873976 said:


> If he showed up to haul something of mine with that thing I would tell him to GTFO!!!!
> 
> Just about every one is driving a Ford besides Mark and Jessica.


I bet they get them free. before it was a lot of chevy and chris&robbie with the dodge and a international pick up looking thing


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

jimslawnsnow;1873984 said:


> he got it towed with a load of silver in it


Nice not surprised


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1873995 said:


> Just got a call from a new customer (last Friday) asking why we didn't plow? Reminded him he said 2" trigger, he said "ya but can you go clean it up?" F me we plow two properties within a block of the place that were done this morning. I even drove to the properties around 8 just to check entrances.


Sounds about right..


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;1873985 said:


> I didn't post any pictures with the lights on it???


and your avatar has a pic


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1873992 said:


> To lighten up the mood... I'm bumping "Chevy Ridin' High" by Dre (Rap) & Rick Ross while driving one of my Fords. Irony


//////////////


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1873995 said:


> Just got a call from a new customer (last Friday) asking why we didn't plow? Reminded him he said 2" trigger, he said "ya but can you go clean it up?" F me we plow two properties within a block of the place that were done this morning. I even drove to the properties around 8 just to check entrances because they always drift


its because its early. wait til feb or march then they'll complain when you show up at 3" with a 2" trigger


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1873951 said:


> I'll bring it over and you can show me what I did wrong....thanks for the help.


Doughboy, Not sure what Jims problem is but he is an Assclown sometimes. So far he knows more than you and Lwnmwr or so I've read anyway.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1874008 said:


> its because its early. wait til feb or march then they'll complain when you show up at 3" with a 2" trigger


This.......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

BossPlow614;1873992 said:


> To lighten up the mood... I'm bumping "Chevy Ridin' High" by Dre (Rap) & Rick Ross while driving one of my Fords. Irony


damn kids and their noise. damn i'm old. we need an old smiley


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1874010 said:


> Doughboy, Not sure what Jims problem is but he is an Assclown sometimes. So far he knows more than you and Lwnmwr or so I've read anyway.


no. I just get tired of someone needing help, people advise them, they don't try it. then complain with the same results. and doughboy never posted a pic. how is someone to help when we cant see whats going on? I told him to drive down and i'd help him. he could go to your shop and you help him? sound acceptable to you?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1874010 said:


> Doughboy, Not sure what Jims problem is but he is an Assclown sometimes. So far he knows more than you and Lwnmwr or so I've read anyway.


never said I know more than lwnmr. I've made a point of him being in the biz for nearly 20 years and sounds like he doesn't have systems in place yet that work for him. people gave him plenty of different ideas he could have tried and tweaked last year. he didn't, then he was back with the same problems


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SnowGuy73;1874003 said:


> Sounds about right..


Well I guess it's an excuse to take the wife to lunch, the couch IS comfy and she could make me a sammich though


----------



## qualitycut

Dough is it maybe your chain is uo to far and its lifting to high? It doesn't need to be,2 feet off the ground


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1874015 said:


> no. I just get tired of someone needing help, people advise them, they don't try it. then complain with the same results. and doughboy never posted a pic. how is someone to help when we cant see whats going on? I told him to drive down and i'd help him. he could go to your shop and you help him? sound acceptable to you?


I must have missed the part where he came off complaining so bad (if at all) that it was worse than any other problems that get posted. I also must have the part where he clearly refused to take anyone's advice. You could have easily answered his light problem by telling him to move them to the top of the bracket if that's where they go. And while its cute that you offered to help I highly doubt you meant it.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

jimslawnsnow;1874008 said:


> its because its early. wait til feb or march then they'll complain when you show up at 3" with a 2" trigger


That's why everything is 1" for me, this is an exception because we are RIGHT there all the time. Guess we'll have to see how it goes.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1874027 said:


> Dough is it maybe your chain is uo to far and its lifting to high? It doesn't need to be,2 feet off the ground


That was the other thing I thought about.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1874027 said:


> Dough is it maybe your chain is uo to far and its lifting to high? It doesn't need to be,2 feet off the ground


What quality said, remember to have slop in the chain when the cylinder is all the way down.

Just looked it up proper adjustment is to have the truck/plow on a flat surface, put plow in float,push lift cylinder all the way down and put it on the tightest link.


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1874015 said:


> no. I just get tired of someone needing help, people advise them, they don't try it. then complain with the same results. and doughboy never posted a pic. how is someone to help when we cant see whats going on? I told him to drive down and i'd help him. he could go to your shop and you help him? sound acceptable to you?


Just to be clear "hire someone to plow it for you" isn't "help."
I am OK and understand your frustration but don't feel I have acted that way.
I accepted your offer for help... I am doing my best and have taken all the advise that has been given into consideration and made my deductions based on that. That is why I have the MVP3 and not the Plus. FWIW
Again, thank you for helping. !!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1874028 said:


> I must have missed the part where he came off complaining so bad (if at all) that it was worse than any other problems that get posted. I also must have the part where he clearly refused to take anyone's advice. You could have easily answered his light problem by telling him to move them to the top of the bracket if that's where they go. And while its cute that you offered to help I highly doubt you meant it.


I wouldn't have told him if I wouldn't help. sounds like you wont help him either. that's not his problem either


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1874004 said:


> and your avatar has a pic


Push frame is laying on the blade at that point. Wings had just gone on it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;1874032 said:


> Just to be clear "hire someone to plow it for you" isn't "help."
> I am OK and understand your frustration but don't feel I have acted that way.
> I accepted your offer for help... I am doing my best and have taken all the advise that has been given into consideration and made my deductions based on that. That is why I have the MVP3 and not the Plus. FWIW
> Again, thank you for helping. !!!


if you truly want help post a pic.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1874022 said:


> the couch IS comfy and she could make me a sammich though


Can't argue with this.

As soon as I'm done here I'm heading to the couch as well.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1874029 said:


> That's why everything is 1" for me, this is an exception because we are RIGHT there all the time. Guess we'll have to see how it goes.


Zero, 1", or at most 1.5".


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1874027 said:


> Dough is it maybe your chain is uo to far and its lifting to high? It doesn't need to be,2 feet off the ground


This.......I have 10-12 links "extra" that very well is/could be it!!!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1874035 said:


> if you truly want help post a pic.


Plow is at home.... I am at WORK....really.


----------



## Doughboy12

I should have known better and the answer was easy...
Sorry for no pictures... I know the rules....;-)


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;1874042 said:


> Plow is at home.... I am at WORK....really.


how is anyone suppose to know your at work? im not the only one who asked for one. why didn't you say that when others asked?


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1874033 said:


> I wouldn't have told him if I wouldn't help. sounds like you wont help him either. that's not his problem either


I'll help _almost_ anyone on here if I could. The best part of my style of helping is I don't lead with a series of negative posts before I would offer to help.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1874038 said:


> This.......I have 10-12 links "extra" that very well is/could be it!!!!!


Try that......


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1874045 said:


> how is anyone suppose to know your at work? im not the only one who asked for one. why didn't you say that when others asked?


Why does it matter?????? Did you fall butt first onto a driveway stake or something??????


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1874045 said:


> how is anyone suppose to know your at work? im not the only one who asked for one. why didn't you say that when others asked?


Sorry work was all caps for a different reason than you took it to be... It was me not wanting to be here


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1874047 said:


> Try that......


I think you are onto something. Sounds like a lot of extra chain.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;1873969 said:


> Sorry, I get that way sometimes. Was just looking for help.


It's all good... wasn't all you


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1874046 said:


> I'll help _almost_ anyone on here if I could. The best part of my style of helping is I don't lead with a series of negative posts before I would offer to help.


Ooohhhh...not so sure about that. One man's wish for snow is another's negative posts.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1874050 said:


> I think you are onto something. Sounds like a lot of extra chain.


I will report back tonight with pics on b4 and after so you all can laugh at how high it is now and where it should be. 
I don't think I would get much of a "float" the way it is now. Maybe 1-2"


----------



## Camden

I believe there are stops that don't allow the plow to go up so high that it'll obstruct the lights.

Do you have those stops installed Dough?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1874052 said:


> Ooohhhh...not so sure about that. One man's wish for snow is another's negative posts.


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;1874051 said:


> It's all good... wasn't all you


True but it...
Takes 2


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1874048 said:


> Why does it matter?????? Did you fall butt first onto a driveway stake or something??????


Lmao!!!!!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1874048 said:


> Why does it matter?????? Did you fall butt first onto a driveway stake or something??????


because then no one would keep bugging him for pics that's why


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;1874057 said:


> I believe there are stops that don't allow the plow to go up so high that it'll obstruct the lights.
> 
> Do you have those stops installed Dough?


I don't because the pin settings I have say that I don't use them. I might have to move back to the middle spot though because it is "sticky" on and off.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1874061 said:


> Lmao!!!!!!!


Aren't you on a beach or something??? lol


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1874046 said:


> I'll help _almost_ anyone on here if I could. The best part of my style of helping is I don't lead with a series of negative posts before I would offer to help.


that's YOU. not me. its nice that most of us have different personalities


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1874055 said:


> I will report back tonight with pics on b4 and after so you all can laugh at how high it is now and where it should be.
> I don't think I would get much of a "float" the way it is now. Maybe 1-2"


I can't wait to see it so I can rip you tonight. How could you be so stupid to even try to put a plow on yourself? You will never learn anything if you do that. 

When we used to get plows back from the dealer they always had our westerns about 5' in the air. Never did understand why a dealer would do that.


----------



## Doughboy12

Gotta run to a meeting.... Thanks for the help and I hope this goes where it should....under the bridge.
You guys are great!


----------



## Camden

I have more ideas...take a pic of the forks on the plow. I want to see what hole you have the pin through. Also, what make model truck?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

11:30, we are done. My young buck I put in a truck for the first time did well.

Had one truck parked as by the time the driver woke up, we were on the back side of the list.

Little bit of pants around our ankles this morning, but not anymore than everyone else.

All the trucks are fixed except the radio in my '14. Time to spread a little salt and climb in bed. Wife is off work today, maybe I'll have to keep plo.... Never mind, family site and all.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1874072 said:


> 11:30, we are done. My young buck I put in a truck for the first time did well.
> 
> Had one truck parked as by the time the driver woke up, we were on the back side of the list.
> 
> Little bit of pants around our ankles this morning, but not anymore than everyone else.
> 
> All the trucks are fixed except the radio in my '14. Time to spread a little salt and climb in bed. Wife is off work today, maybe I'll have to keep plo.... Never mind, family site and all.


What did you end up with for totals?


----------



## Greenery

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1874031 said:


> What quality said, remember to have slop in the chain when the cylinder is all the way down.
> 
> Just looked it up proper adjustment is to have the truck/plow on a flat surface, put plow in float,push lift cylinder all the way down and put it on the tightest link.


I would think you would want a little slack with it all the way down so it "floats" into the low spots.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1874045 said:


> how is anyone suppose to know your at work? im not the only one who asked for one. why didn't you say that when others asked?


Man you guys really just need to let it go... go back to your corners...


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1874078 said:


> Man you guys really just need to let it go... go back to your corners...


Thanks, now that stupid song from the movie frozen is going through my head. That movie ruined the phrase "let it go" for eternity.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I walk away for 10 minutes and miss a few pages...

Now I know what this feels like!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Greenery;1874077 said:


> I would think you would want a little slack with it all the way down so it "floats" into the low spots.


That's what I'd think, just put what the manual says


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sure helps the post count...

We're coming, we're coming!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Wow, the gfs from this morning jumped up to 5" or so on Monday.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1874086 said:


> Sure helps the post count...
> 
> We're coming, we're coming!


All we need is someone to ask a question and we'll hit 100,000 by tonight.


----------



## Polarismalibu

andersman02;1873820 said:


> Well picked up my truck from the shop last night where the plow was put on. You guys are always about pics so here you go:
> 
> 15' 350 diesel ext cab short box
> Beacon wired to the upfitter switch through the cargo lamp (really easy actually)
> They wired the plow to an upfitter switch also, kind unnecesary but meh


Nice truck! My '14 was identical but a crew cab. You can rewire that plow to the accessory power wire if you want it's really easy to get at.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1874087 said:


> Wow, the gfs from this morning jumped up to 5" or so on Monday.


What are we at now?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1874089 said:


> All we need is someone to ask a question and we'll hit 100,000 by tonight.


:laughing:  :laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Lunch time.....


----------



## PremierL&L

SnowGuy73;1874094 said:


> What are we at now?


Hopefully back to 0


----------



## SSS Inc.

PremierL&L;1874097 said:


> Hopefully back to 0


We are at 5" now, we were at 1.5" or so.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1873958 said:


> Well drive down here. I could have stopped yesterday. I was up there. Surprised no one else will help


No one asked me.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1874089 said:


> All we need is someone to ask a question and we'll hit 100,000 by tonight.


whats everone use for route sheets. I don't want paper or wireless. ideas? lets argue about why and why not. wont take long to hit the mark!! Thumbs Up


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1874102 said:


> No one asked me.....


you're pretty quiet on here.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1874096 said:


> Lunch time.....


Same here. Can't decide on what though


----------



## SnowGuy73

PremierL&L;1874097 said:


> Hopefully back to 0


All the negativity in this town sucks! :laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1874101 said:


> We are at 5" now, we were at 1.5" or so.


Oh boy.... xysport


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1874103 said:


> whats everone use for route sheets. I don't want paper or wireless. ideas? lets argue about why and why not. wont take long to hit the mark!! Thumbs Up


You damn fool............ Wireless!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1874108 said:


> Same here. Can't decide on what though


My chili cheese burrito was pretty good, so was my beef nacho cheese chalupa. And for those of you that know what I'm talking about, yes they took it off the menu but will still make it for ya.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1874108 said:


> Same here. Can't decide on what though


I had a sandwich and some chips.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1874112 said:


> You damn fool............ Wireless!


Actually, I always used paper.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1874113 said:


> My chili cheese burrito was pretty good, so was my beef nacho cheese chalupa. And for those of you that know what I'm talking about, yes they took it off the menu but will still make it for ya.


I haven't been there in a while, I kind of have to poop just thinking about it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1874115 said:


> Actually, I always used paper.


I don't want either. remember?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1874122 said:


> I don't want either. remember?


How about a wireless device that's plugged in, so its wired?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1874124 said:


> How about a wireless device that's plugged in, so its wired?


now you're talking


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1874113 said:


> My chili cheese burrito was pretty good, so was my beef nacho cheese chalupa. And for those of you that know what I'm talking about, yes they took it off the menu but will still make it for ya.


I always feel like crap after going there


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1874117 said:


> I haven't been there in a while, I kind of have to poop just thinking about it.


Haha exactly!


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1874046 said:


> I'll help _almost_ anyone on here if I could. The best part of my style of helping is I don't lead with a series of negative posts before I would offer to help.


:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1874129 said:


> I always feel like crap after going there


I hope you don't want to know why either


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1874081 said:


> Thanks, now that stupid song from the movie frozen is going through my head. That movie ruined the phrase "let it go" for eternity.


Haven't seen that movie but I'm guessing it's the semi sad song? By Passenger. There have been a couple remakes already. I actually like all of them!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1874127 said:


> now you're talking


Its not just a hat rack..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1874076 said:


> What did you end up with for totals?


Essentially an inch everywhere.

We didn't have to do the schools, those are 1.5" trigger.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1874134 said:


> I hope you don't want to know why either


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1874136 said:


> Its not just a hat rack..


I like racks!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1874139 said:


> I like racks!!


Sorry James, I don't swing that way.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1874130 said:


> Haha exactly!


It always sounds like a good idea too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1874140 said:


> Sorry James, I don't swing that way.


He isn't denying he doesn't have a rack for you....just that he doesn't swing that way.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1874081 said:


> Thanks, now that stupid song from the movie frozen is going through my head. That movie ruined the phrase "let it go" for eternity.


Only watch that movie like everyday with my kids... My soon to be 3 year old doesn't take any of my ideas unless its Paw Patrol or Blaze and the Monster Machines on DVR...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bright and sunny here now.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1874140 said:


> Sorry James, I don't swing that way.


I said racks. not junk


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1874103 said:


> whats everone use for route sheets. I don't want paper or wireless. ideas? lets argue about why and why not. wont take long to hit the mark!! Thumbs Up


Electronic... duh! Now let's argue...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1874148 said:


> Electronic... duh! Now let's argue...


i'm game. what else is there to do?:laughing:


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1874135 said:


> Haven't seen that movie but I'm guessing it's the semi sad song? By Passenger. There have been a couple remakes already. I actually like all of them!


No, not the same... Disney...


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1874069 said:


> I can't wait to see it so I can rip you tonight. How could you be so stupid to even try to put a plow on yourself? You will never learn anything if you do that.
> 
> When we used to get plows back from the dealer they always had our westerns about 5' in the air. Never did understand why a dealer would do that.


I do things all the time that i have no clue how to do, just rip into it and see how it works.....only way you learn


----------



## SnowGuy73

Just got a phone call from a building manager in Crystal wondering why her lot looks so bad.......

Ummm, My guess lack of maintenance.... What do you want me to do about it?


----------



## Greenery

Got to hear heartbeats this morning.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1874150 said:


> i'm game. what else is there to do?:laughing:


Haha... I really do standby the system I use... jobs are all logged by the employees and I have GPS records...


----------



## andersman02

banonea;1874157 said:


> I do things all the time that i have no clue how to do, just rip into it and see how it works.....only way you learn


Im the same way, LOVE to find out how something works, sometimes even if I break something doing it Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1874158 said:


> Just got a phone call from a building manager in Crystal wondering why her lot looks so bad.......
> 
> Ummm, My guess lack of maintenance.... What do you want me to do about it?


:laughing:


----------



## Greenery

SnowGuy73;1874158 said:


> Just got a phone call from a building manager in Crystal wondering why her lot looks so bad.......
> 
> Ummm, My guess lack of maintenance.... What do you want me to do about it?


I'm assuming when you were a plow jockey you didn't even service that area?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1874168 said:


> I'm assuming when you were a plow jockey you didn't even service that area?


You are correct.


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1874102 said:


> No one asked me.....


I did... But went off on my own.


----------



## andersman02

cbservicesllc;1874165 said:


> Haha... I really do standby the system I use... jobs are all logged by the employees and I have GPS records...


Our system for summer uses clip so we use it in the winter to. Each route has a crew and you can use mappoint to find the most efficient route. Each guy has there own route sheet with a map that has all the locations on it. I also have been using a tablet with clip2go that gives you what ever route you want and will give you google maps directions to each if needed. also has start stop, tracking etc. etc.

The other guys know the area by heart and like the paper, me i like the the tablet


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1874165 said:


> Haha... I really do standby the system I use... jobs are all logged by the employees and I have GPS records...


On your trucks is just cb services or cbx services? X doesn't mean x. Also green writing


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1874158 said:


> Just got a phone call from a building manager in Crystal wondering why her lot looks so bad.......
> 
> Ummm, My guess lack of maintenance.... What do you want me to do about it?


What the? How did I miss this post? Did you in the past service it?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1874175 said:


> What the? How did I miss this post? Did you in the past service it?


Negative...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got 2 stupid people of the day stories so far.

1) Townhome in WBL. Some of you know it. One resident always comes out yelling and screaming not to salt the sidewalk to her door. It affects her dogs.

Well, email from the property manager, a resident slipped and fell, said there was ice outside her door and filed a complaint. Yes, it was the same resident.

2) Strip mall resident calls property manager guy saying we aren't shoveling the sidewalks. Same thing every year for the last 5 years. I politely remind the property manager that we shovel when the final plowing is done, not during normal business hours unless they want to pay. I also remind PM that my shovelers try to work in tandem with the plow trucks, but that doesn't always happen.

By the time I received the email from the property manager, my sidewalk crew had been through and cleared the sidewalks.


----------



## cbservicesllc

andersman02;1874172 said:


> Our system for summer uses clip so we use it in the winter to. Each route has a crew and you can use mappoint to find the most efficient route. Each guy has there own route sheet with a map that has all the locations on it. I also have been using a tablet with clip2go that gives you what ever route you want and will give you google maps directions to each if needed. also has start stop, tracking etc. etc.
> 
> The other guys know the area by heart and like the paper, me i like the the tablet


How do you guys like Clip?


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1874174 said:


> On your trucks is just cb services or cbx services? X doesn't mean x. Also green writing


Just CB Services, LLC


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1874180 said:


> Got 2 stupid people of the day stories so far.
> 
> 1) Townhome in WBL. Some of you know it. One resident always comes out yelling and screaming not to salt the sidewalk to her door. It affects her dogs.
> 
> Well, email from the property manager, a resident slipped and fell, said there was ice outside her door and filed a complaint. Yes, it was the same resident.
> 
> 2) Strip mall resident calls property manager guy saying we aren't shoveling the sidewalks. Same thing every year for the last 5 years. I politely remind the property manager that we shovel when the final plowing is done, not during normal business hours unless they want to pay. I also remind PM that my shovelers try to work in tandem with the plow trucks, but that doesn't always happen.
> 
> By the time I received the email from the property manager, my sidewalk crew had been through and cleared the sidewalks.


Wow... time to fire the WBL one... I wouldn't be able to take it man...


----------



## Green Grass

Why can't we be friends! why can't we be friends!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1874184 said:


> Just CB Services, LLC


Saw one yesterday flying 35w south bound. Had a plow in the front and in the bed. But it had another letter after cb and I think it said service not services


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1874187 said:


> Why can't we be friends! why can't we be friends!


I bring my money to the welfare line
I see you standing in it every time


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1874148 said:


> Electronic... duh! Now let's argue...


We just got laptops in the trucks and love them.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;1874158 said:


> Just got a phone call from a building manager in Crystal wondering why her lot looks so bad.......
> 
> Ummm, My guess lack of maintenance.... What do you want me to do about it?


You catch the name ?


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1874205 said:


> You catch the name ?


The huhwejf off of Douglas is all I caught.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1874204 said:


> We just got laptops in the trucks and love them.


That'd be nice!


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1874180 said:


> Got 2 stupid people of the day stories so far.
> 
> 1) Townhome in WBL. Some of you know it. One resident always comes out yelling and screaming not to salt the sidewalk to her door. It affects her dogs.
> 
> Well, email from the property manager, a resident slipped and fell, said there was ice outside her door and filed a complaint. Yes, it was the same resident.
> 
> 2) Strip mall resident calls property manager guy saying we aren't shoveling the sidewalks. Same thing every year for the last 5 years. I politely remind the property manager that we shovel when the final plowing is done, not during normal business hours unless they want to pay. I also remind PM that my shovelers try to work in tandem with the plow trucks, but that doesn't always happen.
> 
> By the time I received the email from the property manager, my sidewalk crew had been through and cleared the sidewalks.


Dealing with **** and people like this, I cant stand. Sure feels like a reason by it self to quit the business somedays.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1874180 said:


> Got 2 stupid people of the day stories so far.
> 
> 1) Townhome in WBL. Some of you know it. One resident always comes out yelling and screaming not to salt the sidewalk to her door. It affects her dogs.
> 
> Well, email from the property manager, a resident slipped and fell, said there was ice outside her door and filed a complaint. Yes, it was the same resident.
> 
> 2) Strip mall resident calls property manager guy saying we aren't shoveling the sidewalks. Same thing every year for the last 5 years. I politely remind the property manager that we shovel when the final plowing is done, not during normal business hours unless they want to pay. I also remind PM that my shovelers try to work in tandem with the plow trucks, but that doesn't always happen.
> 
> By the time I received the email from the property manager, my sidewalk crew had been through and cleared the sidewalks.


Whew... I didn't see my issue on the list... Skated by that one.


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1874186 said:


> Wow... time to fire the WBL one... I wouldn't be able to take it man...


X2 I would be going crazy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1874213 said:


> X2 I would be going crazy.


Today I salted her section twice.

Made me feel better for about 3 minutes.


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090,
Everyone OK down by you?
Saw the news.


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;1874223 said:


> Bill1090,
> Everyone OK down by you?
> Saw the news.


That explosion? Yeah it wasn't bad. I think the news made it sound worse than it was.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1874226 said:


> That explosion? Yeah it wasn't bad. I think the news made it sound worse than it was.


No......

They never do that.


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1874220 said:


> Today I salted her section twice.
> 
> Made me feel better for about 3 minutes.


go on...:laughing:


----------



## banonea

andersman02;1874166 said:


> Im the same way, LOVE to find out how something works, sometimes even if I break something doing it Thumbs Up


I learned a long time ago, the only way you learn anything in this world is the f*** up


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1874170 said:


> I did... But went off on my own.


its all good brother the only way you're able to maintain your plow is if you actually know how to work on it. I don't take any of my equipment to anybody.


----------



## Doughboy12

albhb3;1874228 said:


> go on...:laughing:


Getting to be that you need a signed change order to deviate from the normal service.... Approved by all parties involved. 
Something tells me the PM is well aware of her though.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

Bill1090;1874226 said:


> That explosion? Yeah it wasn't bad. I think the news made it sound worse than it was.


That's their job right?


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1874231 said:


> its all good brother the only way you're able to maintain your plow is if you actually know how to work on it. I don't take any of my equipment to anybody.


And you only have yourself to blame.


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1874227 said:


> No......
> 
> They never do that.


No never.


----------



## Doughboy12

I don't think I will make 500 before "we" get to 1K...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1874237 said:


> No never.


Thumbs Up Thumbs Up Thumbs Up


----------



## Greenery

banonea;1874230 said:


> I learned a long time ago, the only way you learn anything in this world is the f*** up


"Good decisions come from experience, experience comes from bad decisions."


----------



## Bill1090

Snow how much ice do you got up there?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Strip mall sidewalks that were complained out.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1874204 said:


> We just got laptops in the trucks and love them.


You guys use any sort of tracking system?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1874245 said:


> Snow how much ice do you got up there?


Monday we were at 2" with spots of 3".

I was thinking going today or tomorrow and looking again.

How about you?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;1874212 said:


> Whew... I didn't see my issue on the list... Skated by that one.


:laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1874247 said:


> Strip mall sidewalks that were complained out.....


Here are the problems I see.


----------



## andersman02

cbservicesllc;1874183 said:


> How do you guys like Clip?


We like it, big learning curve but it works great for us. Have used it for a long time now. It is kinda $$ but is fantastic for the amount of clients and different types of work we do. Pm if you really want to know more


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;1874208 said:


> That'd be nice!


Very! No more after the snow storm punching everything in for an hour.

I had a buddy come up with an excel sheet that we use for Date, time, snow amount, sidewalk shoveling/deicing time, lbs used and it adds everything up automatically at the end of the month. Slick!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1874254 said:


> Here are the problems I see.


:laughing: Richard.


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1874251 said:


> Monday we were at 2" with spots of 3".
> 
> I was thinking going today or tomorrow and looking again.
> 
> How about you?


About the same. Anywhere from 2"-4". I might head out tomorrow for a bit.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;1874254 said:


> Here are the problems I see.


*******!!!! :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

NorthernProServ;1874261 said:


> *******!!!! :laughing::laughing::laughing:


Tuff crowd...lol


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1874258 said:


> Very! No more after the snow storm punching everything in for an hour.
> 
> I had a buddy come up with an excel sheet that we use for Date, time, snow amount, sidewalk shoveling/deicing time, lbs used and it adds everything up automatically at the end of the month. Slick!


That's awesome! Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1874260 said:


> About the same. Anywhere from 2"-4". I might head out tomorrow for a bit.


Know anyone looking for a 10" jiffy auger?

I'm thinking of upgrading to a propane or maybe the ION.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1874254 said:


> Here are the problems I see.


Yeah, well I just received an email from the bank (bank owned strip mall) and my contact thought they looked great and was pissed the tenants complained about it. So put that in your pipe and smoke it.


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1874267 said:


> Know anyone looking for a 10" jiffy auger?
> 
> I'm thinking of upgrading to a propane or maybe the ION.


Well what model is it and how much $$$$?


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1874249 said:


> You guys use any sort of tracking system?


See above post. As far as GPS routing, no not yet..... I think we are fairly good with how routes are now but I know there is always room for improvement.

With what we use now, it also acts as a log when we did it and what time it was done ( I.E. de-ice the sidewalks so when someone falls and complains, we have a professional log backing us up) I know it has gotten us out of a jam once before!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1874269 said:


> Yeah, well I just received an email from the bank (bank owned strip mall) and my contact thought they looked great and was pissed the tenants complained about it. So put that in your pipe and smoke it.


Listen here JEREMY. If that is what you call "great" work I think you're in the wrong business. That sidewalk has slip and fall lawsuit all over it. My customers would laugh at me if that was what I left them. You're such a Morris.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1874270 said:


> Well what model is it and how much $$$$?


Model 31 I believe it is..

I don't know what its worth.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1874158 said:


> Just got a phone call from a building manager in Crystal wondering why her lot looks so bad.......
> 
> Ummm, My guess lack of maintenance.... What do you want me to do about it?


Ha. Tell them to call the city.

Its happened.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1874269 said:


> Yeah, well I just received an email from the bank (bank owned strip mall) and my contact thought they looked great and was pissed the tenants complained about it. So put that in your pipe and smoke it.


Hahahaha...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1874275 said:


> Ha. Tell them to call the city.
> 
> Its happened.


I believe it...


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1874254 said:


> Here are the problems I see.


You have way to much time on your hands


----------



## SnowGuy73

I just filled up my truck for the first time in 3 weeks and I still had about 1/4 tank. 

Kind of feels weird!


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;1874280 said:


> I just filled up my truck for the first time in 3 weeks and I still had about 1/4 tank.
> 
> Kind of feels weird!


Feels like 3 times in the last week for me !


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1874220 said:


> Today I salted her section twice.
> 
> Made me feel better for about 3 minutes.


If she dosn't want salt then why not have her file a petition with the association removing them and you from liability?


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1874280 said:


> I just filled up my truck for the first time in 3 weeks and I still had about 1/4 tank.
> 
> Kind of feels weird!


I do like 8 times a week it seems


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1874281 said:


> Feels like 3 times in the last week for me !


But you are making money!

Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1874283 said:


> I do like 8 times a week it seems


That would suck!


----------



## Doughboy12

t-minus 305....

Or would that be "P" minus 305???


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1874274 said:


> Model 31 I believe it is..
> 
> I don't know what its worth.


Ok. Who knows maybe I'll end up buying it if I can unload my Strikemaster.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1874288 said:


> Ok. Who know maybe I'll end up buying it if I can unload my Strikemaster.


Haha!

Why you selling that?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1874286 said:


> t-minus 305....
> 
> Or would that be "P" minus 305???


Is that when you will post pictures? I've already started writing one liners to belittle your efforts.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1874279 said:


> You have way to much time on your hands


The power of apple products allowed me to do that in all of 30 seconds.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1874292 said:


> Is that when you will post pictures? I've already started writing one liners to belittle your efforts.


That horse is dead....lol
You know what it is...100k posts.


----------



## Slarry2Shovels

Bill1090;1874270 said:


> Well what model is it and how much $$$$?


Go with the propane. I bought mine a few years back and can honestly say it's the best auger out there in my opinion. Extremely minimal maintance and eats ice like you wouldn't believe. Go on their website and into the "specials" link or something similar, you can purchase a demo model directly from jiffy with full warrenty and it was only used for shows. Great way to save $100+ on a brand new auger.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Slarry2Shovels;1874297 said:


> Go with the propane. I bought mine a few years back and can honestly say it's the best auger out there in my opinion. Extremely minimal maintance and eats ice like you wouldn't believe. Go on their website and into the "specials" link or something similar, you can purchase a demo model directly from jiffy with full warrenty and it was only used for shows. Great way to save $100+ on a brand new auger.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1874298 said:


>


How am I just hearing of this now?


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1874291 said:


> Haha!
> 
> Why you selling that?


I like the chipper blades better. I can't get use to the Lazer blades on the Strikemaster. It keeps getting stuck after I drill the hole.


----------



## Slarry2Shovels

SnowGuy73;1874298 said:


>


Sorry snowguy I meant that for you...fat fingers and small buttons


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1874293 said:


> The power of apple products allowed me to do that in all of 30 seconds.


Like I said way to much extra free time


----------



## Green Grass

Doughboy12;1874294 said:


> That horse is dead....lol
> You know what it is...100k posts.


He will beat it some more.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1874285 said:


> That would suck!


I was wrong I did 7 times last week. I'm used to it


----------



## Slarry2Shovels

SnowGuy73;1874300 said:


> How am I just hearing of this now?


I know and fish with many of the industry's top pros so I have the inside scoop on those kinds of deals


----------



## Polarismalibu

Snowing like crazy


----------



## NorthernProServ

Time for a nap ! Have not been able to sleep a whole night through since our first snow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1874301 said:


> I like the chipper blades better. I can't get use to the Lazer blades on the Strikemaster. It keeps getting stuck after I drill the hole.


I heard the same from a buddy so are aren't alone.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Slarry2Shovels;1874303 said:


> Sorry snowguy I meant that for you...fat fingers and small buttons


Hey no problem, either way I seen it so thanks!

Did they ship it to you then and if so what did they soak you for that?


----------



## Deershack

cbservicesllc;1874078 said:


> Man you guys really just need to let it go... go back to your corners...


Thinking I said about the same thing at about 7:30 this morning. GMTA


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1874306 said:


> I was wrong I did 7 times last week. I'm used to it


Holy hell, what are you doing?

If it wasn't for all these bs fire calls lately I'd still be on full!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1874273 said:


> Listen here JEREMY. If that is what you call "great" work I think you're in the wrong business. That sidewalk has slip and fall lawsuit all over it. My customers would laugh at me if that was what I left them. You're such a Morris.


Obvi your client is not my client.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Slarry2Shovels;1874307 said:


> I know and fish with many of the industry's top pros so I have the inside scoop on those kinds of deals


(bell rings in background)

Thanks for the invite...


----------



## mnlefty

SnowGuy73;1874280 said:


> I just filled up my truck for the first time in 3 weeks and I still had about 1/4 tank.
> 
> Kind of feels weird!


I just filled mine this morning with the light on for under $50... THAT felt wierd.


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnlefty;1874322 said:


> I just filled mine this morning with the light on for under $50... THAT felt wierd.


You drive a moped?

I think mine was still $80some..


----------



## Slarry2Shovels

SnowGuy73;1874316 said:


> Hey no problem, either way I seen it so thanks!
> 
> Did they ship it to you then and if so what did they soak you for that?


The auger should be around $399 if I recall and it comes in two boxes, one for the bit one for the engine. It's shipped dry so you just pour in the 6 oz of supplied oil, attach the bit, screw on a cylinder of fuel and your ready to bust holes. I can squeeze out 3-400 on one cylinder


----------



## mnlefty

SnowGuy73;1874324 said:


> You drive a moped?
> 
> I think mine was still $80some..












Just an old explorer, only 18 gal to fill.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Slarry2Shovels;1874326 said:


> The auger should be around $399 if I recall and it comes in two boxes, one for the bit one for the engine. It's shipped dry so you just pour in the 6 oz of supplied oil, attach the bit, screw on a cylinder of fuel and your ready to bust holes. I can squeeze out 3-400 on one cylinder


Holy hell, that lasts a while then.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnlefty;1874327 said:


> Just an old explorer, only 18 gal to fill.


Thumbs Up :laughing: Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1874319 said:


> Obvi your client is not my client.


I guess not. To each his own Lowballer!


----------



## CityGuy

Anyone know of any good carpet cleaning solutions to run in a home steam cleaner? Tried the bissel and Hoover crap. Need something a little stronger.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1874338 said:


> Anyone know of any good carpet cleaning solutions to run in a home steam cleaner? Tried the bissel and Hoover crap. Need something a little stronger.


Call zerorez!


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;1874267 said:


> Know anyone looking for a 10" jiffy auger?
> 
> I'm thinking of upgrading to a propane or maybe the ION.


why would anyone want that boat anchor

SM is where its at


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1874341 said:


> Call zerorez!


Can't read can you! Lol.

I just need to clean a few areas befire family comes next week.


----------



## Bill1090

Hamelfire;1874338 said:


> Anyone know of any good carpet cleaning solutions to run in a home steam cleaner? Tried the bissel and Hoover crap. Need something a little stronger.


Menards usually has a bunch of that kind of stuff. It says commercial on it so it's gotta be good!


----------



## albhb3

Bill1090;1874349 said:


> Menards usually has a bunch of that kind of stuff. It says commercial on it so it's gotta be good!


menards you can tell that stores owned by people in sconie WTF


----------



## qualitycut

Wierd to be thinking ice fishing when sitting on the beach but how much you asking? I think we are looking for one to keep at the cabin.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1874318 said:


> Holy hell, what are you doing?
> 
> If it wasn't for all these bs fire calls lately I'd still be on full!


Bs snow calls. Oh and a retaining wall


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1874345 said:


> why would anyone want that boat anchor
> 
> SM is where its at


Oh, its heavy!

Its at my house.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1874347 said:


> Can't read can you! Lol.
> 
> I just need to clean a few areas befire family comes next week.


Spot shot works well. Its in an aerosol can, you can get it almost anywhere.


----------



## albhb3

Slarry2Shovels;1874307 said:


> I know and fish with many of the industry's top pros so I have the inside scoop on those kinds of deals


me too and I was in nassau last night....rookie


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1874353 said:


> Wierd to be thinking ice fishing when sitting on the beach but how much you asking? I think we are looking for one to keep at the cabin.


I'm not sure what its even worth.

I will do some checking here


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1874353 said:


> wierd to be thinking ice fishing when sitting on the beach but how much you asking? I think we are looking for one to keep at the cabin.


were waiting


----------



## Green Grass

Slarry2Shovels;1874307 said:


> I know and fish with many of the industry's top pros so I have the inside scoop on those kinds of deals


Ken is not a pro.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1874358 said:


> I'm not sure what its even worth.
> 
> I will do some checking here


Looks like around $240-275 on craigslist.


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1874361 said:


> were waiting


Oh yeah, I forgot about that.


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1874361 said:


> were waiting


We stayed on site at the resort today and its the only beach in the bay so only a few worth looking at. I will have something hopefully tomorrow when we venture out.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1874356 said:


> Spot shot works well. Its in an aerosol can, you can get it almost anywhere.


Do they make it for a carpet cleaner? Liquid concrete?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1874368 said:


> Do they make it for a carpet cleaner? Liquid concrete?


That is carpet cleaner.


----------



## Doughboy12

Hamelfire;1874368 said:


> Do they make it for a carpet cleaner? Liquid concrete?


Think of it as pretreat.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1874371 said:


> That is carpet cleaner.


For a machine?


----------



## Doughboy12

Truck on fire. 35 and CR J


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1874376 said:


> For a machine?


Man vs machine.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1874367 said:


> We stayed on site at the resort today and its the only beach in the bay so only a few worth looking at. I will have something hopefully tomorrow when we venture out.


Dang it.... I had today in the pool.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1874376 said:


> For a machine?


No, for spot treatments.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1874376 said:


> For a machine?


Quickly reverse the damaging effects of spills, drips, and other accidents on carpet with Spot Shot 14 oz. instant carpet stain remover! This powerful cleaner penetrates carpet fibers to physically break stain particles' bonds. Spot Shot makes it easy to remove both fresh and old, set-in stains caused by a variety of things including red wine, tomato sauce, coffee, oil, grape juice, lipstick, and more! Simply spray the product on and blot away to remove the stain and any associated odors. This product is designed for use on most carpet types; a colorfastness test is recommended before use, particularly on wool carpets. Please consult the Instructions document for more information on stain removal. Made in the USA


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;1874381 said:


> No, for spot treatments.


....and I get ridiculed for an actual snow related issue. 
JK Hamel....


----------



## Slarry2Shovels

Green Grass;1874362 said:


> Ken is not a pro.


Hahaha no he's not but he's learning. Not going to get into the name dropping game but rest assured I've got plenty of connections and I can and will give all the credit to two good friends of mine that paved the way for me. I'm no pro myself but I'm no rookie either. Let's not turn this whole thing into a doughboy & jims cafefest, just wanted to give snowguy an opinion and a tip on a discount. That said lets all crack a cold one and wait on qualities beach pics


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1874381 said:


> No, for spot treatments.


I'm looking more fore my machine.


----------



## SnowGuy73

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1874385 said:


> I'm looking more fore my machine.


Call zerorez!


----------



## Doughboy12

Hamelfire;1874385 said:


> I'm looking more fore my machine.


Spray the cafe on.... Then run your machine over it. Use the anti foam stuff in it too.


----------



## Doughboy12

...or just pour a bottle of Oxyclean on it...lol


----------



## Green Grass

Slarry2Shovels;1874384 said:


> Hahaha no he's not but he's learning. Not going to get into the name dropping game but rest assured I've got plenty of connections and I can and will give all the credit to two good friends of mine that paved the way for me. I'm no pro myself but I'm no rookie either. Let's not turn this whole thing into a doughboy & jims cafefest, just wanted to give snowguy an opinion and a tip on a discount. That said lets all crack a cold one and wait on qualities beach pics


Just have to give him a jab once and awhile. This will probably be 15 pages away once he gets on again.


----------



## TKLAWN

Slarry2Shovels;1874307 said:


> I know and fish with many of the industry's top pros so I have the inside scoop on those kinds of deals


DOH Kay!..... You and SSS should revive his old fishing show.xysport

You into the butterscotch early today?


----------



## Polarismalibu

What are good snow blowers for skids? Looking for one to run on the s650


----------



## TKLAWN

Polarismalibu;1874410 said:


> What are good snow blowers for skids? Looking for one to run on the s650


High flow?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Man there are a lot of guys with big v plows on half ton trucks


----------



## SnowGuy73

What to make for dinner?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1874410 said:


> What are good snow blowers for skids? Looking for one to run on the s650


Bobcat brand?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1874414 said:


> Man there are a lot of guys with big v plows on half ton trucks


You worry too much!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1874410 said:


> What are good snow blowers for skids? Looking for one to run on the s650


Ryde might be a good one to ask, I think he does a fair share of it.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1874415 said:


> What to make for dinner?


Fat Matts pizza.

It's what's for dinner.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1874410 said:


> What are good snow blowers for skids? Looking for one to run on the s650


http://www.quickattach.com/attachments/snowblower-2010-series/

These are what we run. We have had good luck with them.


----------



## CityGuy

It's lightly snowing out here.


----------



## Slarry2Shovels

TKLAWN;1874408 said:


> DOH Kay!..... You and SSS should revive his old fishing show.xysport
> 
> You into the butterscotch early today?


Gotta nip on something while I wait on that overdue payroll ⌚ jk


----------



## TKLAWN

Slarry2Shovels;1874424 said:


> Gotta nip on something while I wait on that overdue payroll ⌚ jk


Think of it as an internship.


----------



## Slarry2Shovels

TKLAWN;1874426 said:


> Think of it as an internship.


Said the butcher to the steer...


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1874414 said:


> Man there are a lot of guys with big v plows on half ton trucks


On half tons? Wow


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1874417 said:


> You worry too much!


Who said I was worried?


----------



## olsonbro

andersman02;1874256 said:


> We like it, big learning curve but it works great for us. Have used it for a long time now. It is kinda $$ but is fantastic for the amount of clients and different types of work we do. Pm if you really want to know more


We have used clip for 16 years. It's a good program in my opinion. It has its flaws, but works well


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1874431 said:


> On half tons? Wow


Saw 2 in 10 minutes just a few minutes ago. I know there's a few more. I can't believe the rear tires are not off the ground


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1874416 said:


> Bobcat brand?


Don't matter what brand just don't want a pos


----------



## Polarismalibu

TKLAWN;1874412 said:


> High flow?


Probably not just so it can be used on other machines


----------



## djagusch

Polarismalibu;1874410 said:


> What are good snow blowers for skids? Looking for one to run on the s650


Camden and I have quick attachmentioned brand that Hamel posted. Works well for me. Talk to Shane m there.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1874420 said:


> Fat Matts pizza.
> 
> It's what's for dinner.


I was thinking pizza too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1874423 said:


> It's lightly snowing out here.


Same here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1874434 said:


> Who said I was worried?


You seemed concerned...


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1874449 said:


> You seemed concerned...


Easy...don't wake the bear.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1874450 said:


> Easy...don't wake the bear.


Sorry.....


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1874458 said:


> Sorry.....


Jk
I was in your hood today.

My wallet took a hit a Ziegler.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1874459 said:


> Jk
> I was in your hood today.
> 
> My wallet took a hit a Ziegler.


What did we buy?


----------



## ryde307

cbservicesllc;1873899 said:


> Where is Lawn Ranger's old shop? Can you just walk in there and look at what they have for sale?


I saw someone gave you directions already but yes you can. Or at least you could. I assume it is more and more of a skeleton crew now. Just go in the left building and say you heard they were selling things. They have everything on a spread sheet.



jimslawnsnow;1874103 said:


> whats everone use for route sheets. I don't want paper or wireless. ideas? lets argue about why and why not. wont take long to hit the mark!! Thumbs Up


I asked this a week or so ago. Now after 2 days of sorting through time sheets it is time to change. I have demoed a few and I know CB used SAP I think it was. I was going to contact him to see if I could check it out but Hindsite has a good deal going now and I have been talking with them on and off for a year or so. I think we are going to try it till spring and see then. Not cheap but nothing good is.



SnowGuy73;1874158 said:


> Just got a phone call from a building manager in Crystal wondering why her lot looks so bad.......
> 
> Ummm, My guess lack of maintenance.... What do you want me to do about it?


Get up there and fix it. Go plow it and send them a bill for a few 1000.



LwnmwrMan22;1874247 said:


> Strip mall sidewalks that were complained out.....


Not knocking you but this is one of my pet peeves. We run into all the time also. All the snow pushed off the walk into the lot covering the curb/edge. If there was ever a dangerous spot this makes it. Someone goes to step and hits half on half off the walk and down they go. I know almost everyone that runs separate shovel crews from plows has this issue from time to time.



mnlefty;1874322 said:


> I just filled mine this morning with the light on for under $50... THAT felt wierd.


It's nice with fuel going down right now. Winter is our busy time so this helps us out.



Polarismalibu;1874410 said:


> What are good snow blowers for skids? Looking for one to run on the s650


We run Bobcat ones. They are or at least used to be built by Erskine. They also build nice blowers. The most important part of any blower is match it to your machine. Having the right pump for your hydraulic flow is a big deal. Switching from machine to machine is fine if you have the aux wiring on all machines and it is the same. To jump from say a Cat to a Bobcat doesn't happen quickly.


----------



## ryde307

TKLAWN;1874459 said:


> Jk
> I was in your hood today.
> 
> My wallet took a hit a Ziegler.


Did you tell them I referred you/ We both get $500 cash if you do.


----------



## ryde307

SnowGuy73;1874446 said:


> Same here.


How much snow did you get last night? I kind of dropped the ball and ignored this snow. Our Shakopee stuff is half inch trigger. The sub that plows it didn't get up to check either.


----------



## Polarismalibu

djagusch;1874441 said:


> Camden and I have quick attachmentioned brand that Hamel posted. Works well for me. Talk to Shane m there.


I will check them out thanks!

Always easier to ask here then google lol


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;1874465 said:


> I saw someone gave you directions already but yes you can. Or at least you could. I assume it is more and more of a skeleton crew now. Just go in the left building and say you heard they were selling things. They have everything on a spread sheet.
> 
> I asked this a week or so ago. Now after 2 days of sorting through time sheets it is time to change. I have demoed a few and I know CB used SAP I think it was. I was going to contact him to see if I could check it out but Hindsite has a good deal going now and I have been talking with them on and off for a year or so. I think we are going to try it till spring and see then. Not cheap but nothing good is.
> 
> Get up there and fix it. Go plow it and send them a bill for a few 1000.
> 
> Not knocking you but this is one of my pet peeves. We run into all the time also. All the snow pushed off the walk into the lot covering the curb/edge. If there was ever a dangerous spot this makes it. Someone goes to step and hits half on half off the walk and down they go. I know almost everyone that runs separate shovel crews from plows has this issue from time to time.
> 
> It's nice with fuel going down right now. Winter is our busy time so this helps us out.
> 
> We run Bobcat ones. They are or at least used to be built by Erskine. They also build nice blowers. The most important part of any blower is match it to your machine. Having the right pump for your hydraulic flow is a big deal. Switching from machine to machine is fine if you have the aux wiring on all machines and it is the same. To jump from say a Cat to a Bobcat doesn't happen quickly.


Hindsite is in St. Paul too right? I know I looked at them a time or two...


----------



## Polarismalibu

ryde307;1874465 said:


> I saw someone gave you directions already but yes you can. Or at least you could. I assume it is more and more of a skeleton crew now. Just go in the left building and say you heard they were selling things. They have everything on a spread sheet.
> 
> I asked this a week or so ago. Now after 2 days of sorting through time sheets it is time to change. I have demoed a few and I know CB used SAP I think it was. I was going to contact him to see if I could check it out but Hindsite has a good deal going now and I have been talking with them on and off for a year or so. I think we are going to try it till spring and see then. Not cheap but nothing good is.
> 
> Get up there and fix it. Go plow it and send them a bill for a few 1000.
> 
> Not knocking you but this is one of my pet peeves. We run into all the time also. All the snow pushed off the walk into the lot covering the curb/edge. If there was ever a dangerous spot this makes it. Someone goes to step and hits half on half off the walk and down they go. I know almost everyone that runs separate shovel crews from plows has this issue from time to time.
> 
> It's nice with fuel going down right now. Winter is our busy time so this helps us out.
> 
> We run Bobcat ones. They are or at least used to be built by Erskine. They also build nice blowers. The most important part of any blower is match it to your machine. Having the right pump for your hydraulic flow is a big deal. Switching from machine to machine is fine if you have the aux wiring on all machines and it is the same. To jump from say a Cat to a Bobcat doesn't happen quickly.


If it went on another machine it would be a bobcat still just a 590 instead of the 650


----------



## TKLAWN

ryde307;1874466 said:


> Did you tell them I referred you/ We both get $500 cash if you do.


I just bought a fast tach box and some cutting edges.

I will remember that though.

I winter leased a 236b that seems pretty nice, and all the guys at Ziegler seem great to work with.

Maybe next year.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1874467 said:


> How much snow did you get last night? I kind of dropped the ball and ignored this snow. Our Shakopee stuff is half inch trigger. The sub that plows it didn't get up to check either.


Haha.

About 1/3".. maybe half.


----------



## ryde307

TKLAWN;1874475 said:


> I just bought a fast tach box and some cutting edges.
> 
> I will remember that though.
> 
> I winter leased a 236b that seems pretty nice, and all the guys at Ziegler seem great to work with.
> 
> Maybe next year.


The lease counts also. Is your sales guy Matt?
Call them and tell them I referred you. Or if it is Matt I will call tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1874483 said:


> Haha.
> 
> About 1/3".. maybe half.


If you want I can text you the amount on these questionable snow falls.


----------



## ryde307

SnowGuy73;1874486 said:


> If you want I can text you the amount on these questionable snow falls.


Thanks, it wouldn't hurt. If you don't no worries though. How close are you to downtown Shakopee? I think I told you what we plow there.


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1874467 said:


> How much snow did you get last night? I kind of dropped the ball and ignored this snow. Our Shakopee stuff is half inch trigger. The sub that plows it didn't get up to check either.





SnowGuy73;1874483 said:


> Haha.
> 
> About 1/3".. maybe half.


I'd say we had a light dusting at our shop.


----------



## ryde307

Polarismalibu;1874474 said:


> If it went on another machine it would be a bobcat still just a 590 instead of the 650


Then it is fine. I would go with the SB200. Sb obvioulsy means snow blower 200 means 20" fan. Or the low flow blower. There are 2 -4 different pump combos for them though. Match it to your machine. The 240 is a 24" fan and there high flow. This is what we have now. It works great but without enough flow it is no better if not worse than a 200.


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;1874490 said:


> I'd say we had a light dusting at our shop.


Thanks, We could have salted but nothing hurt either way.


----------



## ryde307

Drake, If you are on here at all I went duck hunting for my first time on opener and again last weekend. I am hooked. Is there anywhere with open water still?


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1874498 said:


> Thanks, We could have salted but nothing hurt either way.


If you salt regularly it probably burned off by 8 a.m. on its own. Our shop did.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1874489 said:


> Thanks, it wouldn't hurt. If you don't no worries though. How close are you to downtown Shakopee? I think I told you what we plow there.


Not too far at all and its no problem at all.


----------



## Polarismalibu

ryde307;1874496 said:


> Then it is fine. I would go with the SB200. Sb obvioulsy means snow blower 200 means 20" fan. Or the low flow blower. There are 2 -4 different pump combos for them though. Match it to your machine. The 240 is a 24" fan and there high flow. This is what we have now. It works great but without enough flow it is no better if not worse than a 200.


Do you know about how much a 200 is?


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1874501 said:


> Drake, If you are on here at all I went duck hunting for my first time on opener and again last weekend. I am hooked. Is there anywhere with open water still?


Surprised your not in Minnetonka at their house fire.


----------



## Polarismalibu

ryde307;1874501 said:


> Drake, If you are on here at all I went duck hunting for my first time on opener and again last weekend. I am hooked. Is there anywhere with open water still?


There is a pond off Duluth street and Douglas right to the south of the Honeywell building wide open. Had about 400 birds in it! Grenade should work nicely on them!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ian has drizzle Sunday and flurries Monday..


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1874526 said:


> Ian has drizzle Sunday and flurries Monday..


O, then he says 3-5" Monday and then cold again.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1874528 said:


> O, then he says 3-5" Monday and then cold again.


So we are screwed big time!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1874529 said:


> So we are screwed big time!


Looking that way.


----------



## ryde307

SnowGuy73;1874520 said:


> Surprised your not in Minnetonka at their house fire.


Still working. On my way home now. I haven't made a call ina week. I think I'm in trouble.


----------



## ryde307

Polarismalibu;1874522 said:


> There is a pond off Duluth street and Douglas right to the south of the Honeywell building wide open. Had about 400 birds in it! Grenade should work nicely on them!


There are a few 100 that live behind our shop all winter. Its a small creek that doesn't freeze. There are hundreds flying all day..


----------



## TKLAWN

ryde307;1874485 said:


> The lease counts also. Is your sales guy Matt?
> Call them and tell them I referred you. Or if it is Matt I will call tomorrow.


Damn it!, how come I didn't know that.

I think I bought the fast tach from Matt, my lease guy was Dan though.
Probably too late now.


----------



## ryde307

TKLAWN;1874541 said:


> Damn it!, how come I didn't know that.
> 
> I think I bought the fast tach from Matt, my lease guy was Dan though.
> Probably too late now.


I will call tomorrow and try.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1874538 said:


> Still working. On my way home now. I haven't made a call ina week. I think I'm in trouble.


Oh boy, you're screwed!


----------



## CityGuy

Hey sss you got that recipe for nachos?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hmph. Had a first this evening. Watching TV, and there's a 1/4" x 1/4" yellow square that pops up on the bottom edge of the TV.

Think great... Now what. Swap out HDMI cables, square is still there. Move the cable to a different port, square still there. No square running the PS4 or the computer. Narrow it down to the Dish receiver.

Chat with tech, figure they will need to send a receiver.

First thing, is your cable tight? Yes, swapped out 3 times.

Second thing, we need to unplug, reset, and I'm  whatever, just send me a new receiver.

Turns out unplugging and plugging the receiver back in fixed the square. Never had that happen before.


----------



## Drakeslayer

ryde307;1874501 said:


> Drake, If you are on here at all I went duck hunting for my first time on opener and again last weekend. I am hooked. Is there anywhere with open water still?


Lake Minnetonka is holding a bunch of honkers,mallards and goldeneyes. I also saw a bunch of snow geese over by maxwell bay tonight.

Only huntable water that I know of is the Mississippi River by Hastings or up by Monticello. Not real familiar with hunting the water in these places as I usually field hunt.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Now Ian says 3-6". He's already increasing totals.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ian now says 3-6" Monday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Novak already has the ovals out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You're too slow Snow.


----------



## unit28

I think the heavies will be mon night ending 
6am tue


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;1874563 said:


> Ian now says 3-6" Monday.


F me, im going back to bed til' then!


----------



## albhb3

Drakeslayer;1874559 said:


> Lake Minnetonka is holding a bunch of honkers,mallards and goldeneyes. I also saw a bunch of snow geese over by maxwell bay tonight.
> 
> Only huntable water that I know of is the Mississippi River by Hastings or up by Monticello. Not real familiar with hunting the water in these places as I usually field hunt.


Im game for a lake minnetonka hunt...think the natives will care I still gotta get back to Ill to grab a duckboat and 30horse


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1874572 said:


> I think the heavies will be mon night ending
> 6am tue


Oh, that would be just great.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1874566 said:


> Novak already has the ovals out.


How pointless is that to put out five days away.

His travel impact could mean ice snow,or rain, it's so broad.

CLOWN!


----------



## Polarismalibu

ryde307;1874539 said:


> There are a few 100 that live behind our shop all winter. Its a small creek that doesn't freeze. There are hundreds flying all day..


And this so call shop is located where now?? People will think the bangs are someone working in the shop


----------



## Drakeslayer

Polarismalibu;1874585 said:


> And this so call shop is located where now?? People will think the bangs are someone working in the shop


Archery Tackle!


----------



## CityGuy

Green has a big fire. Not sure on what but lots of departments there and going.


----------



## albhb3

Hamelfire;1874588 said:


> Green has a big fire. Not sure on what but lots of departments there and going.


go get em save a basementThumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1874572 said:


> I think the heavies will be mon night ending
> 6am tue


You thinking late as in like 10 o'clock late


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;1874590 said:


> go get em save a basementThumbs Up


I am monday morning coaching from my couch. Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

I ate too much....


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm ready for bed!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1874604 said:


> I ate too much....


I had too many kids I think.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1874607 said:


> I had too many kids I think.


Huh?

Lol.


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;1874605 said:


> I'm ready for bed!


me 2 gotta be rollin at midnight yuck! edina,to iowa to rochester


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;1874613 said:


> Huh?
> 
> Lol.


just think of all the ones you dont know about


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;1874616 said:


> me 2 gotta be rollin at midnight yuck! edina,to iowa to rochester


You drive truck?


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1874604 said:


> I ate too much....


Just had all you could eat shrimp.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1874449 said:


> You seemed concerned...


just amazed at these heavy plows on light trucks



TKLAWN;1874450 said:


> Easy...don't wake the bear.


that's silly



SnowGuy73;1874528 said:


> O, then he says 3-5" Monday and then cold again.


he's nuts



Polarismalibu;1874529 said:


> So we are screwed big time!


maybe, but when they talk totals early its a bust, unless you want 6 feet like new york



LwnmwrMan22;1874558 said:


> Hmph. Had a first this evening. Watching TV, and there's a 1/4" x 1/4" yellow square that pops up on the bottom edge of the TV.
> 
> Think great... Now what. Swap out HDMI cables, square is still there. Move the cable to a different port, square still there. No square running the PS4 or the computer. Narrow it down to the Dish receiver.
> 
> Chat with tech, figure they will need to send a receiver.
> 
> First thing, is your cable tight? Yes, swapped out 3 times.
> 
> Second thing, we need to unplug, reset, and I'm  whatever, just send me a new receiver.
> 
> Turns out unplugging and plugging the receiver back in fixed the square. Never had that happen before.


stuff like that happens with our mi-fi. take battery out to let it reset and its good to go. same with phones



LwnmwrMan22;1874562 said:


> Now Ian says 3-6". He's already increasing totals.


he's nuts



LwnmwrMan22;1874566 said:


> Novak already has the ovals out.


uh oh. we maybe screwed


SnowGuy73;1874604 said:


> I ate too much....


made my famous burgers


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1874625 said:


> Just had all you could eat shrimp.


you shouldn't call her names


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1874616 said:


> me 2 gotta be rollin at midnight yuck! edina,to iowa to rochester


What are you doing there?


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1874617 said:


> just think of all the ones you dont know about


O no..........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;1874573 said:


> F me, im going back to bed til' then!


hey now, I and most of us don't swing that way. I cant speak for everyone, since I don't personally know them


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1874625 said:


> Just had all you could eat shrimp.


Pizza here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1874626 said:


> just amazed at these heavy plows on light trucks
> 
> that's silly
> 
> he's nuts
> 
> maybe, but when they talk totals early its a bust, unless you want 6 feet like new york
> 
> stuff like that happens with our mi-fi. take battery out to let it reset and its good to go. same with phones
> 
> he's nuts
> 
> uh oh. we maybe screwed
> 
> made my famous burgers


Thanks for the invitation...


----------



## SnowGuy73

I could go for a frappachino.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Or a mountain dew.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

anyone been to lawnsite lately? it sure sure changed. wonder if he's going to change plowsite?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Or a nap...


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1874638 said:


> Or a mountain dew.


That's what I'm having!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1874639 said:


> anyone been to lawnsite lately? it sure sure changed. wonder if he's going to change plowsite?


Nope, and yes.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1874639 said:


> anyone been to lawnsite lately? it sure sure changed. wonder if he's going to change plowsite?


That site sucks


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1874635 said:


> Thanks for the invitation...


I didn't know until about an hour ago. still have a few left. not as good tonight. tried not making them on the grill. mistake!! :angry::angry:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1874642 said:


> That's what I'm having!


I'm to lazy to get off the couch and my gopher is sleeping.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1874644 said:


> That site sucks


This..........


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1874645 said:


> I didn't know until about an hour ago. still have a few left. not as good tonight. tried not making them on the grill. mistake!! :angry::angry:


Really, what went wrong?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1874638 said:


> Or a mountain dew.


Diet dew going here


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1874647 said:


> I'm to lazy to get off the couch and my gopher is sleeping.


I grabbed two when I sat down just for that reason


----------



## ryde307

Polarismalibu;1874585 said:


> And this so call shop is located where now?? People will think the bangs are someone working in the shop


Hopkins. I will try and get a picture tomorrow. If you had a bow you could shoot 20 a day no problem.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1874652 said:


> Diet dew going here


Not a fan.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1874654 said:


> I grabbed two when I sat down just for that reason


That's thinking.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1874644 said:


> That site sucks


I really don't post much there. a couple good guys left. bossplow will argue about that. check in everynow and then. thought I had the wrong site. like when I was going to check out hustler mowers. the wife had me distracted and typed the wrong one


----------



## CityGuy

Got my humidifer installed and working.

Best purchase I have ever made, a dremel.

Saved lots of time from tin snipping and much cleaner cuts.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1874660 said:


> Got my humidifer installed and working.
> 
> Best purchase I have ever made, a dremel.
> 
> Saved lots of time from tin snipping and much clianer cuts.


Those are handy.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1874656 said:


> Not a fan.


I worked with a guy who drank that crap warm. warmer the better he said. he would 12 packs and leave them in his truck and all the trucks he drove where we worked. bet he still does it to this day


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1874652 said:


> Diet dew going here


I can't stand that crap


----------



## CityGuy

Wow this fire radio traffic from Waverlys fire is something else.

People talking all over each other. No one uses call signs, the use last names.

It's different out here.


----------



## Polarismalibu

ryde307;1874655 said:


> Hopkins. I will try and get a picture tomorrow. If you had a bow you could shoot 20 a day no problem.


I do have a bow


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1874663 said:


> I worked with a guy who drank that crap warm. warmer the better he said. he would 12 packs and leave them in his truck and all the trucks he drove where we worked. bet he still does it to this day


My neighbor drinks his beer warm.... Puke!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1874656 said:


> Not a fan.


No sugar.
Saves on teeth.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1874659 said:


> I really don't post much there. a couple good guys left. bossplow will argue about that. check in everynow and then. thought I had the wrong site. like when I was going to check out hustler mowers. the wife had me distracted and typed the wrong one


I just checked it out it changed a lot!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1874665 said:


> Wow this fire radio traffic from Waverlys fire is something else.
> 
> People talking all over each other. No one uses call signs, the use last names.
> 
> It's different out here.


What do they have?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1874668 said:


> No sugar.
> Saves on teeth.


So dose a tooth brush!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1874651 said:


> Really, what went wrong?


pan vs grill. just not the same flavor


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1874668 said:


> No sugar.
> Saves on teeth.


Doh k......


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1874667 said:


> My neighbor drinks his beer warm.... Puke!


That's just nasty! Nothing worse the a warm beer


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1874673 said:


> So dose a tooth brush!


This........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1874667 said:


> My neighbor drinks his beer warm.... Puke!


my POS mother did too. 6 feet under now. worked well


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1874674 said:


> pan vs grill. just not the same flavor


Normally a grill is way better.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1874680 said:


> my POS mother did too. 6 feet under now. worked well


Jesus!!!.....


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1874680 said:


> my POS mother did too. 6 feet under now. worked well


Wowzerz!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1874676 said:


> That's just nasty! Nothing worse the a warm beer


My dad said its a Viet nam thing.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1874684 said:


> Wowzerz!!!


Temper temper...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1874676 said:


> That's just nasty! Nothing worse the a warm beer


now you know where the term piss warm comes from.


----------



## SnowGuy73

So......

Vikings.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1874688 said:


> now you know where the term piss warm comes from.


Because pee is warm....

I fail the make the connection here.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1874673 said:


> So dose a tooth brush!


Do you carry one everywhere you go? Just asking.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS still waiting for recipe?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1874682 said:


> Jesus!!!.....





Polarismalibu;1874684 said:


> Wowzerz!!!


someday when we have nothing to do I can tell you the whole story, in person of course. then you'll understand why I said what I said. Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1874693 said:


> Do you carry one everywhere you go? Just asking.


Oh boy......


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1874693 said:


> Do you carry one everywhere you go? Just asking.


No I drink another dew to burn the first off. Repeat all day then brush


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1874696 said:


> someday when we have nothing to do I can tell you the whole story, in person of course. then you'll understand why I said what I said. Thumbs Up


No worries..


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1874698 said:


> No I drink another dew to burn the first off. Repeat all day then brush


Hahahahah.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1874692 said:


> Because pee is warm....
> 
> I fail the make the connection here.


warm beer is often referred to as tasting like piss. piss warm. I've never drank until this summer, but spent a lot of time in bars and around alcholics


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1874672 said:


> What do they have?


Sounds like a house fire.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1874701 said:


> warm beer is often referred to as tasting like piss. piss warm. I've never drank until this summer, but spent a lot of time in bars and around alcholics


Ok......

And then?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1874699 said:


> No worries..


I briefly told you some of it when I got the light


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1874702 said:


> Sounds like a house fire.


I see.......


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1874700 said:


> Hahahahah.


It works well!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Haven't heard Watertown or anyone go.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1874696 said:


> someday when we have nothing to do I can tell you the whole story, in person of course. then you'll understand why I said what I said. Thumbs Up


Oh boy sounds like a long story


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1874703 said:


> Ok......
> 
> And then?


i'm kinda lost with that. 99 til 100k!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1874710 said:


> Haven't heard Watertown or anyone go.


Watertown had a possible garage fire around 18:00.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1874713 said:


> i'm kinda lost with that. 99 til 100k!!


Lets go!.....


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1874715 said:


> Lets go!.....


Almost to 5k pages too!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1874711 said:


> Oh boy sounds like a long story


yup. could write a book


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1874716 said:


> Almost to 5k pages too!


I think those will coincide.


----------



## PremierL&L

SnowGuy73;1874689 said:


> So......
> 
> Vikings.


Yup gonna be a good game come Sunday

NORV!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1874719 said:


> I think those will coincide.


Maybe not, I don't know...


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1874719 said:


> I think those will coincide.


Pages will come first


----------



## SnowGuy73

PremierL&L;1874721 said:


> Yup gonna be a good game come Sunday
> 
> NORV!!!!


For green bay!


----------



## Bill1090

I'm away for 2 hours and you guys added about 5 pages. Jeez


----------



## jimslawnsnow

so would you prefer a 11 dodge 2500 slt with 108k miles or an 06 dodge 2500 Laramie with 50k miles. both hemi's. both $21k


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1874724 said:


> Pages will come first


We will get to 100k with week to spare!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;1874727 said:


> I'm away for 2 hours and you guys added about 5 pages. Jeez


Only 5? We're slacking!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1874727 said:


> I'm away for 2 hours and you guys added about 5 pages. Jeez


Stick around, help us out.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1874729 said:



> We will get to 100k with week to spare!


Better set a new goal for The first of the year


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1874728 said:


> so would you prefer a 11 dodge 2500 slt with 108k miles or an 06 dodge 2500 Laramie with 50k miles. both hemi's. both $21k


Neither....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1874727 said:


> I'm away for 2 hours and you guys added about 5 pages. Jeez


welcome to Minnesota weather thread. heck this is slow. this am it was 2 pages a minute. or it seemed


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1874733 said:


> Neither....


I agree!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

polarismalibu;1874732 said:


> better set a new goal for the first of the year


115,000?....


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1874735 said:


> welcome to Minnesota weather thread. heck this is slow. this am it was 2 pages a minute. or it seemed


Well quit looking at hustlers and help out more


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1874710 said:


> Haven't heard Watertown or anyone go.


Watertown is there.

Ladder and tankers


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1874735 said:


> welcome to Minnesota weather thread. heck this is slow. this am it was 2 pages a minute. or it seemed


This.........


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1874738 said:


> 115,000?....


With football games, wild and a couple snow falls that's doable


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;1874728 said:


> so would you prefer a 11 dodge 2500 slt with 108k miles or an 06 dodge 2500 Laramie with 50k miles. both hemi's. both $21k


I think 2000ish till like 2008 they were having tranny problems. At least some I know had them.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1874739 said:


> Well quit looking at hustlers and help out more


This...........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1874733 said:


> Neither....


I know your a chevy guy. was looking at a ford with a new fisher stainless steel v. like a boss vxt


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1874746 said:


> I know your a chevy guy. was looking at a ford with a new fisher stainless steel v. like a boss vxt


I vote for that one!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1874743 said:


> With football games, wild and a couple snow falls that's doable


We've done 10,000 since Halloween.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1874750 said:


> We've done 10,000 since Halloween.


So 130,000 then lol


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1874742 said:


> This.........


Doesn't help that I have slow internet. :angry:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1874751 said:


> So 130,000 then lol


I figured with the holidays it might slow down.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;1874752 said:


> Doesn't help that I have slow internet. :angry:


Excuses excuses


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1874755 said:


> I figured with the holidays it might slow down.


Maybe not....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1874756 said:


> Excuses excuses


This.........


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1874755 said:


> I figured with the holidays it might slow down.


Doubt it. It always snows around Christmas and everyone will be complaining about eating to much thanksgiving


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1874744 said:


> I think 2000ish till like 2008 they were having tranny problems. At least some I know had them.


I have an 06 cummins. its plowed and pulled a trailer its whole life. never a tranny issue. 3rd dodge. no tranny problems in any. the first I had til nearly 200k miles. only put a wiper motor in and a cad converter. both under warranty


----------



## SnowGuy73

Watching hells kitchen. Haven't seen this show in a while.


----------



## CityGuy

uh oh. Lost firefighter in the house.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1874761 said:


> Watching hells kitchen. Haven't seen this show in a while.


Got king of the hill on here


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1874762 said:


> uh oh. Lost firefighter in the house.


Mayday?.....


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1874762 said:


> uh oh. Lost firefighter in the house.


Oh no!....


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1874762 said:


> uh oh. Lost firefighter in the house.


We have a mayday on the fire ground.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1874763 said:


> Got king of the hill on here


Ha. Nice!..


----------



## unit28

mirage

Maybe not


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1874767 said:


> We have a mayday on the fire ground.


No longer answering radio.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1874767 said:


> We have a mayday on the fire ground.


Not good!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1874749 said:


> I vote for that one!


but its 3 times of what I want to spend. I know they have it for their lot, but the owner is my neighbor. its a local ford dealer


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1874771 said:


> No longer answering radio.


Overhaul or active fire?


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1874771 said:


> No longer answering radio.


RIT activated and entering the structure.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1874775 said:


> Overhaul or active fire?


Unknown.......


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1874775 said:


> Overhaul or active fire?


What's overhaul in fire lingo


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1874776 said:


> RIT activated and entering the structure.


RIT is what???


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1874779 said:


> Unknown.......


Well your not much help.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1874781 said:


> RIT is what???


Rapid intervention team.


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;1874760 said:


> I have an 06 cummins. its plowed and pulled a trailer its whole life. never a tranny issue. 3rd dodge. no tranny problems in any. the first I had til nearly 200k miles. only put a wiper motor in and a cad converter. both under warranty


Maybe it was just a problem in the 1/2 tons?


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1874784 said:


> Rapid intervention team.


Ah got it! Hope everything turns out good. Never good to hear that stuff


----------



## mnlefty

jimslawnsnow;1874728 said:


> so would you prefer a 11 dodge 2500 slt with 108k miles or an 06 dodge 2500 Laramie with 50k miles. both hemi's. both $21k


Are they both at the same place? Almost a total toss up without seeing them, I'd probably go to whichever I could get the best deal on. If they're at different places give them 1 chance to drop the price and go with the lower... If they're both at the same place tell em I'll take whichever one you'll sell me for 19.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1874784 said:


> Rapid intervention team.


Rescue for down, lost, or trapped firefighters.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1874782 said:


> Well your not much help.


Last report was bulk knocked down on c side.


----------



## CityGuy

We have par.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1874770 said:


> mirage
> 
> Maybe not


come on all ready.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1874790 said:


> Last report was bulk knocked down on c side.


Copy that.


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1874792 said:


> We have par.


Standby rechecking.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1874792 said:


> We have par.


Copy, par on all crews.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1874796 said:


> Standby rechecking.


Can you confirm par?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

mnlefty;1874788 said:


> Are they both at the same place? Almost a total toss up without seeing them, I'd probably go to whichever I could get the best deal on. If they're at different places give them 1 chance to drop the price and go with the lower... If they're both at the same place tell em I'll take whichever one you'll sell me for 19.


different locations. different states. only thing is the 11 is black


----------



## SnowGuy73

30 to go boys!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1874802 said:


> 30 to go boys!


We got this cafe!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

28 posts to go!!


----------



## Bill1090

Hamelfire;1874792 said:


> We have par.


And what does that mean?


----------



## Polarismalibu

And par is????


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1874800 said:


> Can you confirm par?


Still checking again for comfirmation.


----------



## SnowGuy73

27.........


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1874807 said:


> And par is????


All people are accounted for.

We know where they are.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1874806 said:


> And what does that mean?


Personnel accountability request.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1874811 said:


> All people are accounted for.
> 
> We know where they are.


Oh well that's good to hear!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1874810 said:


> 27.........


less than that


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hey page 5,000!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1874811 said:


> All people are accounted for.
> 
> We know where they are.


Copy, we have par.


----------



## CityGuy

Confirmed we do have par.

Everyone is accounted for and a ok.


----------



## Bill1090

Hamelfire;1874811 said:


> All people are accounted for.
> 
> We know where they are.


Thought it might be something like that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1874816 said:


> Hey page 5,000!


Yes!..........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1874818 said:


> Confirmed we do have par.
> 
> Everyone is accounted for and a ok.


Copy.

Thank you.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

19................................


----------



## SnowGuy73

13.............


----------



## mnlefty

jimslawnsnow;1874801 said:


> different locations. different states. only thing is the 11 is black


I swore after my last black vehicle I wouldn't buy another until I had nothing better to do than hit the car wash twice a week. They look the best when clean and the worst when not.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1874824 said:


> 19................................


?................


----------



## SnowGuy73

9..............


----------



## Bill1090

8ish...........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1874827 said:


> ?................


computer was slow


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnlefty;1874826 said:


> I swore after my last black vehicle I wouldn't buy another until I had nothing better to do than hit the car wash twice a week. They look the best when clean and the worst when not.


I said the same about red and then I bought another.


----------



## Doughboy12

Did we make it


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1874834 said:


> computer was slow


Copy that..


----------



## qualitycut

So units post puts it at about 5.5 at 20:1


----------



## SnowGuy73

Walking dead is on.


----------



## Camden

100,000k

Whooo hoo!


----------



## qualitycut

Yup......


..


----------



## Doughboy12

Not yet...but now


----------



## Bill1090

Blacks fine if you don't mind them being a bit dirty


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1874839 said:


> So units post puts it at about 5.5 at 20:1


No idea......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

100k?................


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1874843 said:


> 100,000k
> 
> Whooo hoo!


Nice work everyone!


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1874845 said:


> Not yet...but now


Figure out your plow?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

dang slow computer:angry::angry:


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1874842 said:


> Walking dead is on.


You got it.......


----------



## SSS Inc.

100000.........


----------



## unit28

gfs has been climbing


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1874843 said:


> 100,000k
> 
> Whooo hoo!


Troller...


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1874854 said:


> 100000.........


You got recipe for us?


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1874855 said:


> gfs has been climbing


Bring it!.....


----------



## Polarismalibu

mnlefty;1874826 said:


> I swore after my last black vehicle I wouldn't buy another until I had nothing better to do than hit the car wash twice a week. They look the best when clean and the worst when not.


I said that too. Got dark green instead lol


----------



## mnlefty

So we get worked up about the "sharp cutoff" in snow totals and how they get forecasted around here... check this out from an nbc news article detailing the lake effect stuff in NY...

"It was a lake-effect snowstorm, building up as it swept across Lake Erie, thrashing some places but sparing others. Lancaster recorded more than 5 feet of snow. Six miles away, the Buffalo airport got less than 4 inches."


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1874851 said:


> dang slow computer:angry::angry:


Its all that p orn.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1874855 said:


> gfs has been climbing


I saw that too. Then it moved around a bit this afternoon. Have a hunch at some point(maybe tonight) it will jump to about 9". I just have a hunch. Then it will drop a bit.


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnlefty;1874863 said:


> So we get worked up about the "sharp cutoff" in snow totals and how they get forecasted around here... check this out from an nbc news article detailing the lake effect stuff in NY...
> 
> "It was a lake-effect snowstorm, building up as it swept across Lake Erie, thrashing some places but sparing others. Lancaster recorded more than 5 feet of snow. Six miles away, the Buffalo airport got less than 4 inches."


I reported that this morning.... Pay attention!


----------



## Polarismalibu

unit28;1874855 said:


> gfs has been climbing


Sweet!!!! Can't wait


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1874855 said:


> gfs has been climbing


Ruh roh...


----------



## Bill1090

So are we supposed to get anything down here?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Pickers is doing a thing on the Grainbelt sign in Minneapolis!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1874866 said:


> I saw that too. Then it moved around a bit this afternoon. Have a hunch at some point(maybe tonight) it will jump to about 9". I just have a hunch. Then it will climb a bit more.


Fixed it.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1874871 said:


> Ruh roh...


You already knew that! If you didn't look yourself I mentioned it this morning. Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1874873 said:


> Pickers is doing a thing on the Grainbelt sign in Minneapolis!!!!


That show sucks!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Me think something no good in dish washing machine.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1874875 said:


> You already knew that! If you didn't look yourself I mentioned it this morning. Thumbs Up


Guilty...


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1874876 said:


> That show sucks!


This ^^^^^


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1874876 said:


> That show sucks!


Really? I like it, I'm into old stuff and nothing beats a barn find. I'm ok with the idea that you don't like it. We can still get along I think.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1874850 said:


> Figure out your plow?


Haven't been out to the garage yet. 
Spending "quality" time with the wife. 
Headed out soon. 
Stand by for a good laugh.


----------



## qualitycut

https://m.facebook.com/NWSTwinCitie...52513291552/875480655818731/?type=1&source=46


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;1874856 said:


> Troller...


I have a knack for being in the right place at the right time


----------



## Bill1090

Bill1090;1874881 said:


> This ^^^^^


Scratch that...thinking of a different show.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1874882 said:


> Really? I like it, I'm into old stuff and nothing beats a barn find. I'm ok with the idea that you don't like it. We can still get along I think.


I like old stuff too but the two clowns on there make me want to put a kitten in a microwave.


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1874680 said:


> my POS mother did too. 6 feet under now. worked well


Well now we're getting somewhere...


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1874887 said:


> https://m.facebook.com/NWSTwinCitie...52513291552/875480655818731/?type=1&source=46


Was just looking at that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1874890 said:


> Scratch that...thinking of a different show.


Oh no.......


----------



## mnlefty

SnowGuy73;1874867 said:


> I reported that this morning.... Pay attention!


That was like a hundred pages ago, I can't remember back that far. Still trying to wrap my head around it though. Imagine having 4" in Bloomington but go across the river and there's 5 feet in Burnsville.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1874891 said:


> I like old stuff too but the two clowns on there make me want to put a kitten in a microwave.


Thats not hard to want to do.


----------



## qualitycut

mnlefty;1874899 said:


> That was like a hundred pages ago, I can't remember back that far. Still trying to wrap my head around it though. Imagine having 4" in Bloomington but go across the river and there's 5 feet in Burnsville.


Glad you didnt say inver grove lol


----------



## BossPlow614

Polarismalibu;1874644 said:


> That site sucks


I love lawnsite. Lots of good info if you get through the crap.


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnlefty;1874899 said:


> That was like a hundred pages ago, I can't remember back that far. Still trying to wrap my head around it though. Imagine having 4" in Bloomington but go across the river and there's 5 feet in Burnsville.


Did you see the video of the snow line as it was falling?

Pretty cool.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1874900 said:


> Thats not hard to want to do.


This is true.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Quick question and feel free to reply via pm. I'm just curious what some of you guys are getting to spread a couple tons of 80/20 sand/salt. We never really salted anything up until we had to start a couple years ago. All of a sudden I have a bunch and want to make sure I'm not leaving money on the table. Just curious if anyone is willing to share. These are all good customers and I'm not out to steal your jobs or anything.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1874906 said:


> Quick question and feel free to reply via pm. I'm just curious what some of you guys are getting to spread a couple tons of 80/20 sand/salt. We never really salted anything up until we had to start a couple years ago. All of a sudden I have a bunch and want to make sure I'm not leaving money on the table. Just curious if anyone is willing to share. These are all good customers and I'm not out to steal your jobs or anything.


I'm no help, I never spread 80/20


----------



## qualitycut

mnlefty;1874899 said:


> That was like a hundred pages ago, I can't remember back that far. Still trying to wrap my head around it though. Imagine having 4" in Bloomington but go across the river and there's 5 feet in Burnsville.


Picture 2 will show
http://www.buzzfeed.com/mjs538/the-most-terrifying-pictures-of-the-snow-in-buffalo?s=mobile


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1874910 said:


> I'm no help, I never spread 80/20


Yeah, not sure why but a lot of people are asking us for sand/salt which is fine by me because I can get plenty of that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1874915 said:


> Yeah, not sure why but a lot of people are asking us for sand/salt which is fine by me because I can get plenty of that.


And get paid to sweep it up come spring!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1874921 said:


> And get paid to sweep it up come spring!


You got it. payup Unless things get out of hand and I may pass on the sweeping. Last Spring I was actually warned by a very large property company that they had to use Sand late in the year so adjust my prices accordingly. That was nice of them. Normally I just send my prices in every year without looking at the properties which could have hurt since I was used to their sand free parking lots.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1874933 said:


> You got it. payup Unless things get out of hand and I may pass on the sweeping. Last Spring I was actually warned by a very large property company that they had to use Sand late in the year so adjust my prices accordingly. That was nice of them. Normally I just send my prices in every year without looking at the properties which could have hurt since I was used to their sand free parking lots.


That is nice of them.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Up to 40% Sunday!


----------



## SnowGuy73

50% Monday!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1874933 said:


> You got it. payup Unless things get out of hand and I may pass on the sweeping. Last Spring I was actually warned by a very large property company that they had to use Sand late in the year so adjust my prices accordingly. That was nice of them. Normally I just send my prices in every year without looking at the properties which could have hurt since I was used to their sand free parking lots.


Wow that nice of then. Most people would try to sneak that past ya


----------



## Camden

I spread sand/salt at McDonalds the other day and I won't do it again. That crap plugged up my spreader when I went to use it this morning. It's straight salt from here on out.

As far as pricing is concerned, I sell a yard for $250. I'd like to be able to get my usual "Cost x3" but it's not doable in my market. I'm just happy to turn $1 into $2.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1874938 said:


> Up to 40% Sunday!


Rain/sleet/snow oh no!

I have this crazy feeling that the highs will be 5º lower than currently forecasted.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1874942 said:


> Rain/sleet/snow oh no!
> 
> I have this crazy feeling that the highs will be 5º lower than currently forecasted.


I have been thinking that all along


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1874941 said:


> I spread sand/salt at McDonalds the other day and I won't do it again. That crap plugged up my spreader when I went to use it this morning. It's straight salt from here on out.
> 
> As far as pricing is concerned, I sell a yard for $250. I'd like to be able to get my usual "Cost x3" but it's not doable in my market. I'm just happy to turn $1 into $2.


I got asked to so that but I was worried it would plug up

What unit you got?


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy how are those pictures coming?


----------



## banonea

albhb3;1874616 said:


> me 2 gotta be rollin at midnight yuck! edina,to iowa to rochester


What do you do.


----------



## Greenery

SSS Inc.;1874942 said:


> Rain/sleet/snow oh no!
> 
> I have this crazy feeling that the highs will be 5º lower than currently forecasted.


Let's go for 10° lower, we don't need no stinkin rain. I prefer fluff and lots of it.


----------



## Bill1090

Camden what kind of spreader were you using?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1874951 said:


> Let's go for 10° lower. We don't need no stinkin rain.


That would be nice. Just need it to be warm and dry Saturday moning to get up some hard pack


----------



## Camden

Bill1090;1874953 said:


> Camden what kind of spreader were you using?


Buyers electric V box. Has an auger and vibrator so you wouldn't think it'd plug up but it sure did. The sand was just too wet for it so it had no flow to it. I think the technical term for what I dealt with is "bridging".


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1874957 said:


> Buyers electric V box. Has an auger and vibrator so you wouldn't think it'd plug up but it sure did. The sand was just too wet for it so it had no flow to it. I think the technical term for what I dealt with is "bridging".


Wow I would think it would have been fine in that


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1874957 said:


> Buyers electric V box. Has an auger and vibrator so you wouldn't think it'd plug up but it sure did. The sand was just too wet for it so it had no flow to it. I think the technical term for what I dealt with is "bridging".


Must have been really wet. I haven't had any issues with the stuff we have been spreading.

Thanks for the info btw.


----------



## Bill1090

Camden;1874957 said:


> Buyers electric V box. Has an auger and vibrator so you wouldn't think it'd plug up but it sure did. The sand was just too wet for it so it had no flow to it. I think the technical term for what I dealt with is "bridging".


Not good. Sand sucks.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1874696 said:


> someday when we have nothing to do I can tell you the whole story, in person of course. then you'll understand why I said what I said. Thumbs Up


I am going to guess that is it along the lines of my POS father....


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;1874744 said:


> I think 2000ish till like 2008 they were having tranny problems. At least some I know had them.


If it says "Dodge" it has tranny troubles....


----------



## CityGuy

This is cool.





I want one.


----------



## TKLAWN

Hamelfire;1874972 said:


> This is cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want one.


Sorry, but that thing looks like a complete pos.


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1874963 said:


> Must have been really wet. I haven't had any issues with the stuff we have been spreading.
> 
> Thanks for the info btw.


Do you get yours from Mueller?


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1874979 said:


> Do you get yours from Mueller?


Nope, USsalt. How much is Mueller Charging? I've never bought anything but blacktop from them.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1874972 said:


> This is cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want one.


Idk about that thing


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1874773 said:


> but its 3 times of what I want to spend. I know they have it for their lot, but the owner is my neighbor. its a local ford dealer


make him cut you a deal to plow his driveway......


----------



## Polarismalibu

I gotta go get a load of bulk tomorrow anyone know nsi price for this year? I don't think anyone else will sell to us sense we didn't use much last year


----------



## Drakeslayer

TKLAWN;1874979 said:


> Do you get yours from Mueller?


The sand or salt?


----------



## Drakeslayer

Polarismalibu;1874987 said:


> I gotta go get a load of bulk tomorrow anyone know nsi price for this year? I don't think anyone else will sell to us sense we didn't use much last year


$97.50/ton Set up a delivery last week. They said it would be here early December.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1874987 said:


> I gotta go get a load of bulk tomorrow anyone know nsi price for this year? I don't think anyone else will sell to us sense we didn't use much last year


Are they selling to people that haven't bought from them before? I'm still looking for more salt.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1874954 said:


> That would be nice. Just need it to be warm and dry Saturday moning to get up some hard pack


This......


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1874996 said:


> Are they selling to people that haven't bought from them before? I'm still looking for more salt.


I'm not sure about that. We bought from them the past two years. They had plenty there the other day when I picked up some bagged


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1874983 said:


> Nope, USsalt. How much is Mueller Charging? I've never bought anything but blacktop from them.


Salt/sand is around $50 a ton, 80/20 mix I think.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1874996 said:


> Are they selling to people that haven't bought from them before? I'm still looking for more salt.


Yes, they are selling to new customers


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1874965 said:


> I am going to guess that is it along the lines of my POS father....


Probably. Lots of bad parents. Lots of good ones who's kids think they are bad too. But when the kids are adults like you. And I they were a complete POS.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1875000 said:


> I'm not sure about that. We bought from them the past two years. They had plenty there the other day when I picked up some bagged


USsalt has as much as they always have but that's not helping me right now. Like others have said they will only sell what you bought last year.


----------



## banonea

Camden;1874957 said:


> Buyers electric V box. Has an auger and vibrator so you wouldn't think it'd plug up but it sure did. The sand was just too wet for it so it had no flow to it. * I think the technical term for what I dealt with is "bridging*".


I think you mean cavakating, not sure if I spelled that right....


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1875002 said:


> Yes, they are selling to new customers


And these are the guys that re-located over by me in Minneapolis? Why the heck won't they return my phone calls.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1874968 said:


> If it says "Dodge" it has tranny troubles....


You saw my dodge. It hasn't had an easy life. No tranny problems. As stated before its my 3rd. Traded my first with 200k miles for a 03 2500 with a hemi, used with 50k miles. A year or 2 later I traded for the 06 Cummins because I got a great deal from the hail damage. Never an issue with anything on any of them


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1875010 said:


> And these are the guys that re-located over by me in Minneapolis? Why the heck won't they return my phone calls.


They answer for me all the time. Your shop is over there?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1874986 said:


> make him cut you a deal to plow his driveway......


He has to many toys to play with, so he cleans his own


----------



## wenzelosllc

SSS Inc.;1874915 said:


> Yeah, not sure why but a lot of people are asking us for sand/salt which is fine by me because I can get plenty of that.


Not sure why they would be asking now but I remember reading something, possibly from MNDOT, about how using the mix is preferred for safety and possibly cost. Does that sound right? Customers could be picking up on that.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1875013 said:


> They answer for me all the time. Your shop is over there?


No, our shop is in Shakopee. My house on the other hand is about 10 blocks NE by Minnehaha creek.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

BossPlow614;1874902 said:


> I love lawnsite. Lots of good info if you get through the crap.


Haha. I already said you'd disagree about that site


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1874906 said:


> Quick question and feel free to reply via pm. I'm just curious what some of you guys are getting to spread a couple tons of 80/20 sand/salt. We never really salted anything up until we had to start a couple years ago. All of a sudden I have a bunch and want to make sure I'm not leaving money on the table. Just curious if anyone is willing to share. These are all good customers and I'm not out to steal your jobs or anything.


We do allot of salt/sand here. I and get my cost down from about $100.00 a ton to $35.00 a ton. we mix ours at 70/30 sand to salt. I was told that is what the state road mix is.

As far as spreading cost, I judge on a lot size, not by the ton or yard. If I charge $250.00 to spread salt, then I will charge $150.00 to do salt/sand. unless it is requested to turn them into a "beach" then it is double the cost, but I assure you, I am making money at those prices payup. I only got 1 customer that wants salt only. McDonalds only wants salt, but in the 4 years we have been plowing them, we have dropped salt 4 times. they would rather get sued that get it on there floors. what they don't gasp is that there is more dragged in by there customers than I could ever spread in 1 shot.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1874887 said:


> https://m.facebook.com/NWSTwinCitie...52513291552/875480655818731/?type=1&source=46


We're screwed.....


----------



## Doughboy12

Upon further review....... I only droped it one link. This is full V at the top of the stroke.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1875017 said:


> No, our shop is in Shakopee. My house on the other hand is about 10 blocks NE by Minnehaha creek.


Oh got it. Yeah there location is nothing special at all


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;1874961 said:


> Wow I would think it would have been fine in that


if it goes in wet, dump it all before you shut the truck down. I had a load in my tornado I let sit for 4 hours on a very cold night ad it was a brick, had to get in there with a spade to break it up. we have ours mixed inside a room ware it can sit and dry out before we run it. the salt helps to dry it out.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1875024 said:


> Upon further review....... I only droped it one link. This is full V at the top of the stroke.


I would put it lower still


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1875024 said:


> Upon further review....... I only droped it one link. This is full V at the top of the stroke.


Looks great! I have nothing negative to say. Thumbs Up


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1875026 said:


> if it goes in wet, dump it all before you shut the truck down. I had a load in my tornado I let sit for 4 hours on a very cold night ad it was a brick, had to get in there with a spade to break it up. we have ours mixed inside a room ware it can sit and dry out before we run it. the salt helps to dry it out.


My biggest problem is having a place to keep salt. Usually don't have anywhere to keep anything bulk so it's ether load more and leave it or not have enough


----------



## Doughboy12

This is the clearance...Full V at the top of the stroke.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1875027 said:


> I would put it lower still


Or just not raise it all the way.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1875032 said:


> Or just not raise it all the way.


I was meaning so it has more room to float down when plowing uneven ground


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1875010 said:


> And these are the guys that re-located over by me in Minneapolis? Why the heck won't they return my phone calls.


They're a little... disorganized right now... Next to Lejune, yes


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1875026 said:


> if it goes in wet, dump it all before you shut the truck down. I had a load in my tornado I let sit for 4 hours on a very cold night ad it was a brick, had to get in there with a spade to break it up. we have ours mixed inside a room ware it can sit and dry out before we run it. the salt helps to dry it out.


You should mix it with liquid deicer or brine. It'll never freeze. It stays wet all the time no matter the temp


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1875028 said:


> Looks great! I have nothing negative to say. Thumbs Up


Well thanks. I did a push and a pull with it and was happy. Just a clean up from what I left with the wheeler.


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;1874987 said:


> I gotta go get a load of bulk tomorrow anyone know nsi price for this year? I don't think anyone else will sell to us sense we didn't use much last year


you can get it in Rochester for $120.00 a ton for over 4 ton at a shot. $150.00 a ton for under 4 ton at a shot


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1875034 said:


> I was meaning so it has more room to float down when plowing uneven ground


Gotcha, Good point.


----------



## Doughboy12

This is the remaining float blade in full V, down on the flat pavement...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Anyone who stores bulk salt, how so you keep it getting hard like a rock?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1875040 said:


> This is the remaining float blade in full V, down on the flat pavement...


You still have way more. The ram is not all the way down. When it's in float you can push it down


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1875041 said:


> Anyone who stores bulk salt, how so you keep it getting hard like a rock?


I just tarp ours. I had 25 tons sit over one summer with no issues.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1875012 said:


> You saw my dodge. It hasn't had an easy life. No tranny problems. As stated before its my 3rd. Traded my first with 200k miles for a 03 2500 with a hemi, used with 50k miles. A year or 2 later I traded for the 06 Cummins because I got a great deal from the hail damage. Never an issue with anything on any of them


I have never owned a dodge newer than a '07, car, vanor truck. older ones would loose the trany at 120,000. owned 2 trucks, put new trannys at 120,000 inboth. I would never plow with a older dodge. newer one......


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1875040 said:


> This is the remaining float blade in full V, down on the flat pavement...


I'm not an expert But I would go out one more link for floating purposes. JMO

Never mind ram is not all the way down.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1875041 said:


> Anyone who stores bulk salt, how so you keep it getting hard like a rock?


Back when I first started and worked for someone else he just had it in a pile with a tarp on it. Worked fine in the v box


----------



## Drakeslayer

jimslawnsnow;1875041 said:


> Anyone who stores bulk salt, how so you keep it getting hard like a rock?


Indoors....


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1875041 said:


> Anyone who stores bulk salt, how so you keep it getting hard like a rock?


We still drop and drive on ours or drop from max height of loader into truck.


----------



## Doughboy12

I will probably play with it some more later...the last picture shows 3 inches of "float" room. Not enough I feel you are right...I had it at 12 links, droped it to 6 and it didn't even leave the ground so I moved to 8 then 10 settled at 11.... I think I will go back to 10.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1875052 said:


> I will probably play with it some more later...the last picture shows 3 inches of "float" room. Not enough I feel you are right...I had it at 12 links, droped it to 6 and it didn't even leave the ground so I moved to 8 then 10 settled at 11.... I think I will go back to 10.


You had plenty in that last pic. You still had 3-4 more inches once the ram goes down


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1875043 said:


> You still have way more. The ram is not all the way down. When it's in float you can push it down


I know...I did that each time I changed the links. But thanks for helping...all suggestions welcome.


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;1875029 said:


> My biggest problem is having a place to keep salt. Usually don't have anywhere to keep anything bulk so it's ether load more and leave it or not have enough


we had the same issue till last year. I manage a property for a guy that has a 12' x 23' garage stall with 16' door and ceiling, concert floor and block walls. I drop 1/2 a load of salt, 3/4 load of sand and mix it up and push it back and mix more.. I keep about 10 ton at a shot there, that way I can spread at night if I need to.


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1875031 said:



> This is the clearance...Full V at the top of the stroke.


that's about what I have.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1875044 said:


> I just tarp ours. I had 25 tons sit over one summer with no issues.


I have some bagged deicer for about a year. Some is hard some is not. On a pallet on concrete with a tarp


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1875036 said:


> You should mix it with liquid deicer or brine. It'll never freeze. It stays wet all the time no matter the temp


I thought about doing that to help it melt ice a little better


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1875056 said:


> we had the same issue till last year. I manage a property for a guy that has a 12' x 23' garage stall with 16' door and ceiling, concert floor and block walls. I drop 1/2 a load of salt, 3/4 load of sand and mix it up and push it back and mix more.. I keep about 10 ton at a shot there, that way I can spread at night if I need to.


I have been looking for a new shop nothing has come up that will work for us . Have no room inside now and can't do a bin outside.

It would save so many headaches. Temped to fill my dump trailer and tarp it


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1875057 said:


> that's about what I have.....


Do you run down the road at the top in full V?
Does it ever hit? I guess that would be more the truck...???


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Drakeslayer;1875049 said:


> Indoors....


I have an old block building with a dirt floor I was thinking of using. But the moisture in ground worries me. Hate to get 5-10 tons in there and it be hard as a rock


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1875041 said:


> Anyone who stores bulk salt, how so you keep it getting hard like a rock?


you don't, that's what a skid loader is forThumbs Up


----------



## Doughboy12

Buffalo NY on Kare 11


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1875061 said:


> Do you run down the road at the top in full V?
> Does it ever hit? I guess that would be more the truck...???


Run down in v as far as you can without hitting on each bump


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1875045 said:


> I have never owned a dodge newer than a '07, car, vanor truck. older ones would loose the trany at 120,000. owned 2 trucks, put new trannys at 120,000 inboth. I would never plow with a older dodge. newer one......


Never had that problem with any of the ones I've owned. Like I've said, they get beat


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1875061 said:


> Do you run down the road at the top in full V?
> Does it ever hit? I guess that would be more the truck...???


I do and it dose, just scoop your plow little and it takes care of the issue....


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1875062 said:


> I have an old block building with a dirt floor I was thinking of using. But the moisture in ground worries me. Hate to get 5-10 tons in there and it be hard as a rock


put OSB on the floor then a tarp and our all good


----------



## Doughboy12

I would like again to thank all of you for the help. Even you Jim. I know you were frustrated but you have helped in your own way. You guys have been great and I hope I can return the favor some time. 

I do own a pair of skates and might be able to find a stick so I wouls love to toss a few back at the rink with you too.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1875069 said:


> put OSB on the floor then a tarp and our all good


Never thought of using OSB. Not looking to store it forever just from beginning to end of season.


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1875069 said:


> put OSB on the floor then a tarp and our all good


I was going to say that... And even thought about overlapping like shingles so the skid doesn't catch on it. Start at the back and overlap your way out.... But what do I know...lol


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1875072 said:


> I would like again to thank all of you for the help. Even you Jim. I know you were frustrated but you have helped in your own way. You guys have been great and I hope I can return the favor some time.
> 
> I do own a pair of skates and might be able to find a stick so I wouls love to toss a few back at the rink with you too.


I'm telling ya plowsite hockey tournament


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;1875072 said:


> I would like again to thank all of you for the help. Even you Jim. I know you were frustrated but you have helped in your own way. You guys have been great and I hope I can return the favor some time.
> 
> I do own a pair of skates and might be able to find a stick so I wouls love to toss a few back at the rink with you too.


Glad you got it figured out. Stuff sometimes gets out of hand. Oh well. It ended well


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1875076 said:


> I'm telling ya plowsite hockey tournament


Well... That may get rough...!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1875078 said:


> Well... That may get rough...!


Don't have to check lol just play with a beer helmet on


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1875077 said:


> Glad you got it figured out. Stuff sometimes gets out of hand. Oh well. It ended well


Not the first or last time... We did OK and it helped more than you think....;-)


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1875074 said:


> I was going to say that... And even thought about overlapping like shingles so the skid doesn't catch on it. Start at the back and overlap your way out.... But what do I know...lol


not a bad Idea, never thought of thatThumbs Up


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;1875076 said:


> I'm telling ya plowsite hockey tournament


I think I would be out for the season with injury from falling ion the first game.....:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## 1997chevy

channel 9 just said rain to freezing rain sunday into 3-5" monday


----------



## Polarismalibu

Dahl just said could be Sizeable system. Didn't say much else


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1875000 said:


> I'm not sure about that. We bought from them the past two years. They had plenty there the other day when I picked up some bagged


I was down there yesterday and grabbed the last 3 pallets of North Pro Plus... Their bulk was getting a little low since they were loading NSI long dumps and Interstate trucks for delivery... They may have had train cars still full though...


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1875085 said:


> I think I would be out for the season with injury from falling ion the first game.....:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


You would be just fine!


----------



## cbservicesllc

wenzelosllc;1875015 said:


> Not sure why they would be asking now but I remember reading something, possibly from MNDOT, about how using the mix is preferred for safety and possibly cost. Does that sound right? Customers could be picking up on that.


Could be... are they attributing the safety factor to the grit?


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1875090 said:


> I was down there yesterday and grabbed the last 3 pallets of North Pro Plus... Their bulk was getting a little low since they were loading NSI long dumps and Interstate trucks for delivery... They may have had train cars still full though...


Yeah I only grabbed one of mine. I should have gone back and grabbed the other 5. They better get it back in stock by next week. I already chewed them out for taking so long the first time. I ordered it on October 3rd and just got it. Kept getting told next week over and over


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1875093 said:


> Could be... are they attributing the safety factor to the grit?


That would be my guess.


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;1875093 said:


> Could be... are they attributing the safety factor to the grit?


I always heard the state doesn't use sand. Liability with the rock chips...that was quite a long time ago though.


----------



## Doughboy12

1000 pages since the 9th of September.


----------



## Doughboy12

For those keeping score that is 20,000 posts.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1875104 said:


> For those keeping score that is 20,000 posts.


We better pic it up. Me and snowguy set a goal to hit 130k by Jan 1st


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1875096 said:


> I always heard the state doesn't use sand. Liability with the rock chips...that was quite a long time ago though.


I would think salt chunks would be just as big of a problem if that's what there worried about


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1875094 said:


> Yeah I only grabbed one of mine. I should have gone back and grabbed the other 5. They better get it back in stock by next week. I already chewed them out for taking so long the first time. I ordered it on October 3rd and just got it. Kept getting told next week over and over


Bout the same here... told them I wanted 3 more ASAP...


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1875107 said:


> I would think salt chunks would be just as big of a problem if that's what there worried about


The salt won't break a windshield.... Guessing, I don't have a dog in that fight.


----------



## banonea

Time for bed, got to get up and scrape a apartment complex tomorrow am then try to finish our last remodel so I can bill out $7000.00. going to trade the guy $600.00 out for a new insulated garage door to replace the one I ripped off the other day.....Night


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;1875109 said:


> Bout the same here... told them I wanted 3 more ASAP...


What is on a pallet and what does it run???


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1875112 said:


> What is on a pallet and what does it run???


49 bags your just under $400

That's for there mid grade product good to -12


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1875109 said:


> Bout the same here... told them I wanted 3 more ASAP...


Me first me first!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1875114 said:


> 49 bags your just under $400


100 lbs bags?
Is it something special?
I have been using softner rock salt for
Years now. Seems to work.

You did an edit on me...lol


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1875072 said:


> I would like again to thank all of you for the help. Even you Jim. I know you were frustrated but you have helped in your own way. You guys have been great and I hope I can return the favor some time.
> 
> I do own a pair of skates and might be able to find a stick so I wouls love to toss a few back at the rink with you too.


I would be down for that. I have to warn you I do coach girls hockey and my rink in the back yard will be ready in two days so my skills will be pretty sharp.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1875117 said:


> 100 lbs bags?
> Is it something special?
> I have been using softner rock salt for
> Years now. Seems to work.


50# bags. It has magnesium chloride in it makes it melt to a lower temp then rock salt.

Rock salt is 5 above zero I believe


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1875118 said:


> I would be down for that. I have to warn you I do coach girls hockey and my rink in the back yard will be ready in two days so my skills will be pretty sharp.


You buy a Zamboni yet?


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1875118 said:


> I would be down for that. I have to warn you I do coach girls hockey and my rink in the back yard will be ready in two days so my skills will be pretty sharp.


Bring it old man... Said the potentially older man. Hahahahah


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1875121 said:


> Bring it old man... Said the potentially older man. Hahahahah


You two vs me?? Loser buys??


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1875120 said:


> You buy a Zamboni yet?


I might be able to get you a "good" deal on an Olympia...Zamboni of a different name.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1875122 said:


> You two vs me?? Loser buys??


OK.... You in boots. Us on skates!


----------



## Doughboy12

Night all...!


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;1875024 said:


> Upon further review....... I only droped it one link. This is full V at the top of the stroke.


I'm a little late to the party on this but this is the "fixed" photo, right? Because I don't see an issue here. Your plow is plenty high off the ground so you could go lower if necessary.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1875124 said:


> OK.... You in boots. Us on skates!


That might work. Not sure how fast you two are lol


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1875087 said:


> Dahl just said could be Sizeable system. Didn't say much else


He also said so far we've or you guys have gotten 5.5" or about this November and average is 9" something. Said we MAY reach that with this system and the Thanksgiving system. He's getting g like ian. Says one thing then says another thing totally opposite


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;1875117 said:


> 100 lbs bags?
> Is it something special?
> I have been using softner rock salt for
> Years now. Seems to work.
> 
> You did an edit on me...lol


50 lbs bags... stuff is great


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1875120 said:


> You buy a Zamboni yet?


Not yet but since I was 10 I have imagined building a mini one. I think I could actually do it now. 


Doughboy12;1875121 said:


> Bring it old man... Said the potentially older man. Hahahahah


I'm not as old as people often think I am. I'll leave everything on the ice but I do have Asthma so you never know exactly how that will end.



Polarismalibu;1875122 said:


> You two vs me?? Loser buys??


I'm in. 


Doughboy12;1875123 said:


> I might be able to get you a "good" deal on an Olympia...Zamboni of a different name.


I know Olympia. If you can get that maybe you can help.....I'm looking for a regulation net. I don't care if it looks like hell I can repaint it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1875130 said:


> He also said so far we've or you guys have gotten 5.5" or about this November and average is 9" something. Said we MAY reach that with this system and the Thanksgiving system. He's getting g like ian. Says one thing then says another thing totally opposite


Yeah I think the 5.5" was at the airport. I missed the part about the thanksgiving system? If we just MAY get to 9" off two systems that wouldn't be so bad that's only 2" per system!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;1875128 said:


> I'm a little late to the party on this but this is the "fixed" photo, right? Because I don't see an issue here. Your plow is plenty high off the ground so you could go lower if necessary.


Wasn't he having problems with not seeing the lights over the plow? Not the height off the ground?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1875125 said:


> Night all...!


Good night John Boy....I mean Dough Boy.


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;1875135 said:


> Wasn't he having problems with not seeing the lights over the plow? Not the height off the ground?


Yes he was. That's what I'm saying....his plow is high enough off the ground, his lights clear the plow. He's good to go, right? Sure looks like it.


----------



## Deershack

On the you tube video page of the air plower there was a video of an impeller mod for a snow blower. I did that to my two a couple of years ago and it's amazing how much farther the snow flies. I modified all four impeller blades. Anyone else tried it?


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1875132 said:


> Not yet but since I was 10 I have imagined building a mini one. I think I could actually do it now.
> 
> I'm not as old as people often think I am. I'll leave everything on the ice but I do have Asthma so you never know exactly how that will end.
> 
> I'm in.
> 
> I know Olympia. If you can get that maybe you can help.....I'm looking for a regulation net. I don't care if it looks like hell I can repaint it.


We can do you two vs me but I should let you know I played varsity and I'm young still I move fast!

Here's your regulation net. Expensive!

http://www.arizonasportsequipment.com/hockey/complete-hockey-goals/regulation-goals-72-x-48/sku/238opw/


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1875135 said:


> Wasn't he having problems with not seeing the lights over the plow? Not the height off the ground?


The light problem was solved with an adjustment to the chain. Now he's trying to find the sweet spot.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1875134 said:


> Yeah I think the 5.5" was at the airport. I missed the part about the thanksgiving system? If we just MAY get to 9" off two systems that wouldn't be so bad that's only 2" per system!


He said it when he showed what we got this November, last November and an average November. These guys you really have to watch and listen between the lines.

I see NWS is putting the snow in Wisconsin. We may be screwed. Like I've said before. I'm all for the regular snow. This wet crap is for the birds. It just makes me want out


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well I guess that link won't work right. Copy and paste with your apple


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;1875137 said:


> Yes he was. That's what I'm saying....his plow is high enough off the ground, his lights clear the plow. He's good to go, right? Sure looks like it.


I think so. I'm not a western user yet. Would like a wide out someday. But who knows how long I'll be in this biz


----------



## Deershack

I'm wondering if that impeller mod would work or help on a skid blower.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1875142 said:


> The light problem was solved with an adjustment to the chain. Now he's trying to find the sweet spot.


OK. I haven't been following his posts that closely tonight


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1875140 said:


> We can do you two vs me but I should let you know I played varsity and I'm young still I move fast!
> 
> Here's your regulation net. Expensive!
> 
> http://www.arizonasportsequipment.c...ey-goals/regulation-goals-72-x-48/sku/238opw/


Did I mention I coach 8 year old girls. I must be pretty good for that gig. I also learned to skate when I was 2 and would sleep in my crib with skates on. Now what?!?!?! And I have my own skate sharpener. :laughing:

I want an old arena cast off that I can refurbish. I don't live in Edina.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1875146 said:


> I think so. I'm not a western user yet. Would like a wide out someday. But who knows how long I'll be in this biz


Would be a sweet upgrade!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1875149 said:


> Did I mention I coach 8 year old girls. I must be pretty good for that gig. I also learned to skate when I was 2 and would sleep in my crib with skates on. Now what?!?!?! And I have my own skate sharpener. :laughing:
> 
> I want an old arena cast off that I can refurbish. I don't live in Edina.


Well played sir well played. Better settle this on the ice.


----------



## SSS Inc.

New GFS is up to 7" and reigned in the temps a bit. I said it would be 9" and very well could be if I messed with the ratios a bit.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1875154 said:


> New GFS is up to 7" and reigned in the temps a bit. I said it would be 9" and very well could be if I messed with the ratios a bit.


7" wouldn't be bad if the timing wouldn't suck like the first one. It's kinda shaping up to be the exact same thing


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1875158 said:


> 7" wouldn't be bad if the timing wouldn't suck like the first one. It's kinda shaping up to be the exact same thing


I'm trying to figure this out but it also shows an inch of moisture after a changeover to snow. That could easily be a foot of snow. This will be tough for anyone to nail down a forecast. I see 3-14" in our future.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1875159 said:


> I'm trying to figure this out but it also shows an inch of moisture after a changeover to snow. That could easily be a foot of snow. This will be tough for anyone to nail down a forecast. I see 3-14" in our future.


The it will change to 16-18" and we will get 10" just like last time


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1875159 said:


> I'm trying to figure this out but it also shows an inch of moisture after a changeover to snow. That could easily be a foot of snow. This will be tough for anyone to nail down a forecast. I see 3-14" in our future.


Yeah it's a little tricky...


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1874665 said:


> Wow this fire radio traffic from Waverlys fire is something else.
> 
> People talking all over each other. No one uses call signs, the use last names.
> 
> It's different out here.


That would have been Watertown.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1874710 said:


> Haven't heard Watertown or anyone go.


Waverly Watertown Montrose Howard lake winsted.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1874714 said:


> Watertown had a possible garage fire around 18:00.


This is one and the same.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1874762 said:


> uh oh. Lost firefighter in the house.


Someone screwing with our sceen that was not there


----------



## SnowGuy73

10° breezy clear.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1875172 said:


> This is one and the same.


I'm good!....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1875173 said:


> Someone screwing with our sceen that was not there


Huh?............


----------



## SnowGuy73

Showing 20% for Wednesday...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Now Monday showing 31°. 

Going to be like pushing concrete!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1875195 said:


> Now Monday showing 31°.
> 
> Going to be like pushing concrete!


Or could be rain if its warmer aloft


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1875200 said:


> Or could be rain if its warmer aloft


Probably will be...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak is now calling it a "powerhouse storm".


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1875206 said:


> Novak is now calling it a "powerhouse storm".


Haha what a donkey


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1875206 said:


> Novak is now calling it a "powerhouse storm".


I watched 2 min of that video and had to turn it off. They say no chance of rain take it out of the forecast. We will see.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1875210 said:


> I watched 2 min of that video and had to turn it off. They say no chance of rain take it out of the forecast. We will see.


I didn't even watch it... Always so dumb.


----------



## SnowGuy73

What a shock, Mondays snow comes with high winds.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Neither 4 or 9 say anything about totals.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Forecast discussion says watch criteria will be met, snow for Thanksgiving Day.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1875214 said:


> Forecast discussion says watch criteria will be met, snow for Thanksgiving Day.


They know that already but boys what's going to happen Sunday/Monday?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1875214 said:


> Forecast discussion says watch criteria will be met, snow for Thanksgiving Day.


Mine says may be meet. Didn't seem to sure on much of anything.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1875206 said:


> Novak is now calling it a "powerhouse storm".


I remember last years powerhouse storm. 0" for me. Was suppose to be like a foot


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1875215 said:


> They know that already but boys what's going to happen Sunday/Monday?


Kinda worries me if they are skipping Sunday/Monday


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1875193 said:


> Huh?............


The mayday did not come from anyone at the fire.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1875222 said:


> The mayday did not come from anyone at the fire.


O, that's real good.

Where was it from?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1875220 said:


> Kinda worries me if they are skipping Sunday/Monday


You worry too much.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1875224 said:


> O, that's real good.
> 
> Where was it from?


That we don't know we where using a sTac so anywhere in the state


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1875226 said:


> You worry too much.


Like you have anything to worry about. Your out


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Barlow said not sure on amounts but count on some snow at least a couple inches


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1875220 said:


> Kinda worries me if they are skipping Sunday/Monday


Its because they have no clue.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Oh and very windy


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1875236 said:


> Its because they have no clue.


They got burnt so bad a couple weeks ago with a similar storm


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1875231 said:


> That we don't know we where using a sTac so anywhere in the state


Are you guys 800mhz?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1875233 said:


> Like you have anything to worry about. Your out


Exactly!

 :laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1875235 said:


> Barlow said not sure on amounts but count on some snow at least a couple inches


We're screwed!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1875239 said:


> They got burnt so bad a couple weeks ago with a similar storm


This.........


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1875222 said:


> The mayday did not come from anyone at the fire.


What the.....


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1875248 said:


> Are you guys 800mhz?


Yes sir...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1875257 said:


> Yes sir...


You should be able to trace it then.

Every radio has an ID and every keyed mic is noted.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1875261 said:


> You should be able to trace it then.
> 
> Every radio has an ID and every keyed mic is noted.


Yeah county is looking into it.


----------



## Bill1090

I'm at 1"-6" for Monday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1875263 said:


> Yeah county is looking into it.


Good, hopefully they figure it out.

Keep me posted if you could.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1875265 said:


> I'm at 1"-6" for Monday.


That's a large range.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Sven says maybe a little snow on Monday but probably heading north of us...
Not sure but I believe he added that most should land on LWNMWR's house and all of his properties...I think that's what he said..


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1875265 said:


> I'm at 1"-6" for Monday.


From??????


----------



## jimslawnsnow

MNPLOWCO;1875270 said:


> Sven says maybe a little snow on Monday but probably heading north of us...
> Not sure but I believe he added that most should land on LWNMWR's house and all of his properties...I think that's what he said..


Sounds about right. 9' too huh?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1875272 said:


> From??????


Monday goes from 00:00 (midnight) to 23:59....


----------



## MNPLOWCO

jimslawnsnow;1875274 said:


> Sounds about right. 9' too huh?


Yep, those reverse inland lake...I mean..drainage ditch and pond effects snows.


----------



## qualitycut

MNPLOWCO;1875270 said:


> Sven says maybe a little snow on Monday but probably heading north of us...
> Not sure but I believe he added that most should land on LWNMWR's house and all of his properties...I think that's what he said..


It would do that. Snow storm alley


----------



## MNPLOWCO

qualitycut;1875280 said:


> It would do that. Snow storm alley


Quality...go back to bed. Your not working.Thumbs Up


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;1875272 said:


> From??????


No idea. It was the forecast discussion I was reading. It said one model says 1-3, Another has 3-6. I'm not going to worry yet.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1875286 said:


> No idea. It was the forecast discussion I was reading. It said one model says 1-3, Another has 3-6. I'm not going to worry yet.


just wondering where you read it. NWS has the low going through wisconsin


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1875289 said:


> just wondering where you read it. NWS has the low going through wisconsin


Bill reads the LaCrosse NWS.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

And yeah, we will get 10" on the north side. I'm already planning for it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1875300 said:


> And yeah, we will get 10' on the north side. I'm already planning for it.


I fixed it for you


----------



## qualitycut

MNPLOWCO;1875284 said:


> Quality...go back to bed. Your not working.Thumbs Up


We are 2 hours ahead was having a coffe and bailey's on the balcony


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;1875289 said:


> just wondering where you read it. NWS has the low going through wisconsin


La Crosse NWS. They really seem gun shy on talking about the snow part of the storm right now. What NWS site are you reading?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1875266 said:


> Good, hopefully they figure it out.
> 
> Keep me posted if you could.


Ok.........


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;1875128 said:


> I'm a little late to the party on this but this is the "fixed" photo, right? Because I don't see an issue here. Your plow is plenty high off the ground so you could go lower if necessary.


Nope...that is where I set it straight away. Lower is what I was looking for....actually raising the lights was my original question.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

qualitycut;1875302 said:


> We are 2 hours ahead was having a coffe and bailey's on the balcony


I don't believe it. I think you brought a cooler of snow with you and you are
dipping your hands in it and then throwing it on your own face and dreaming that you are standing next to your plow with a broken spring! I'm sure of it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO;1875306 said:


> I don't believe it. I think you brought a cooler of snow with you and you are
> dipping your hands in it and then throwing it on your own face and dreaming that you are standing next to your plow with a broken spring! I'm sure of it.


That reminds me. I need to fix that return spring before Sunday.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1875149 said:


> Did I mention I coach 8 year old girls. I must be pretty good for that gig. I also learned to skate when I was 2 and would sleep in my crib with skates on. Now what?!?!?! And I have my own skate sharpener. :laughing:
> 
> I want an old arena cast off that I can refurbish. I don't live in Edina.


Call Becker Arena Products and ask for Todd Close.

I have my own skate sharpener and used to coach Bantam Boys Hockey... In Rochester no less.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22;1875308 said:


> That reminds me. I need to fix that return spring before Sunday.


Better get on that. I have some leaky leaky's on my hose fittings. Time to wrench'em......without stripping them. Always something. And install new wear strips on the wings, and rotated the tires.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

AccuWeather says 8-12" for Stacy, Sunday Evening to late Monday night.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We are right where we left off last winter.

Every storm 8-12"+.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1875303 said:


> La Crosse NWS. They really seem gun shy on talking about the snow part of the storm right now. What NWS site are you reading?


twin cities. I couldn't find anything on amounts unless I am looking wrong? one thing I'm not good at. finding material and reading maps/graphs

http://forecast.weather.gov/product...PX&product=AFD&format=CI&version=1&glossary=1


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1875318 said:


> We are right where we left off last winter.
> 
> Every storm 8-12"+.


Like I said last night we will see 3-14". If its any consolation its very rare to see more than two 12"+ storms in one season. VERY RARE.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1875322 said:


> Like I said last night we will see 3-14". If its any consolation its very rare to see more than two 12"+ storms in one season. VERY RARE.


Yeah. Sure it is. I will have 5 since March.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It will be like the first storm. All y'all whining about "where's the storm" and I'll be scrambling for 40 hours again opening everything Monday morning, doing opens through the day and then cleanups.

F me.


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;1875319 said:


> twin cities. I couldn't find anything on amounts unless I am looking wrong? one thing I'm not good at. finding material and reading maps/graphs
> 
> http://forecast.weather.gov/product...PX&product=AFD&format=CI&version=1&glossary=1


Here's the La Crosse one

http://forecast.weather.gov/product.php?site=ARX&issuedby=ARX&product=AFD&format=CI&version=1&glossary=1


----------



## cbservicesllc

MNPLOWCO;1875270 said:


> Sven says maybe a little snow on Monday but probably heading north of us...
> Not sure but I believe he added that most should land on LWNMWR's house and all of his properties...I think that's what he said..


Huh? I thought it was heavy southeast?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1875332 said:


> Here's the La Crosse one
> 
> http://forecast.weather.gov/product...RX&product=AFD&format=CI&version=1&glossary=1


http://forecast.weather.gov/product...RX&product=AFD&format=CI&version=1&glossary=1


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1875329 said:


> It will be like the first storm. All y'all whining about "where's the storm" and I'll be scrambling for 40 hours again opening everything Monday morning, doing opens through the day and then cleanups.
> 
> F me.


Hey hey... no y'all here... yeah I didn't get the brunt, but we were out... Thumbs Up


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1875332 said:


> Here's the La Crosse one
> 
> http://forecast.weather.gov/product...RX&product=AFD&format=CI&version=1&glossary=1


sounds like its going to Wisconsin from the reads of that? but I think they are all gun shy with rain/snow from a couple weeks ago.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1875335 said:


> Huh? I thought it was heavy southeast?


I'm going to do my best to play PS4, spend time with my family and ignore here and news before Sunday.

Like I said, I'm going to call everyone and get ready for 10". Not going to pay attention to anything for a couple of days.

I think I'm more stressed about snow now that I have all of the resources to "be prepared", but truthfully, snowplowing you're almost always shooting from the hip during the actual performance.

I have to refind a loader, but everything else is in working order, not much else I can do. No reason to be stressed out over it.

I get complaints on a 10" snow, I get complaints on a 1" snow. Whatever.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1875341 said:


> sounds like its going to Wisconsin from the reads of that? but I think they are all gun shy with rain/snow from a couple weeks ago.


If you look at the GFS maps, they run the storm mostly through WI... little wobble here and there and it moves the axis closer/further to/from us...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1875345 said:


> I'm going to do my best to play PS4, spend time with my family and ignore here and news before Sunday.
> 
> Like I said, I'm going to call everyone and get ready for 10". Not going to pay attention to anything for a couple of days.
> 
> I think I'm more stressed about snow now that I have all of the resources to "be prepared", but truthfully, snowplowing you're almost always shooting from the hip during the actual performance.
> 
> I have to refind a loader, but everything else is in working order, not much else I can do. No reason to be stressed out over it.
> 
> I get complaints on a 10" snow, I get complaints on a 1" snow. Whatever.


Good take!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Not much change.


----------



## SnowGuy73

...................


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1875349 said:


> If you look at the GFS maps, they run the storm mostly through WI... little wobble here and there and it moves the axis closer/further to/from us...


I have no idea how to or where to get that info


----------



## wenzelosllc

cbservicesllc;1875093 said:


> Could be... are they attributing the safety factor to the grit?


Yeah. You get traction while the salt goes to work. Better results at lower temps and save a little money by using less salt per app and have to spread less product overall.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1875355 said:


> Not much change.


Moved south a little and the heavy stuff is way south now


----------



## wenzelosllc

Doughboy12;1875096 said:


> I always heard the state doesn't use sand. Liability with the rock chips...that was quite a long time ago though.


Just because they recommend it doesn't mean they follow it. I assume if they ended up sanding as well they would have a lot of issues with storm drains and having to sweeps lot more in the spring.


----------



## Doughboy12

wenzelosllc;1875366 said:


> Just because they recommend it doesn't mean they follow it. I assume if they ended up sanding as well they would have a lot of issues with storm drains and having to sweeps lot more in the spring.


So the old "do as I say not as I do" adage. I'm use to that so OK.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1875364 said:


> Moved south a little and the heavy stuff is way south now


Jim. I'm not trying to be a jerk here.....

You admit yourself you have no idea on how to read maps.

If I were you, I would just stop commenting on them.


----------



## wenzelosllc

MNPLOWCO;1875270 said:


> Sven says maybe a little snow on Monday but probably heading north of us...
> Not sure but I believe he added that most should land on LWNMWR's house and all of his properties...I think that's what he said..


:laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

wenzelosllc;1875366 said:


> Just because they recommend it doesn't mean they follow it. I assume if they ended up sanding as well they would have a lot of issues with storm drains and having to sweeps lot more in the spring.


If you go to salt conferences that the met council gives for cities, they don't want sand used for the storm sewer reason.

Plus it causes more hazards in the spring. Swept sand can be considered a hazardous material, can it not?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

FWIW, at the dealer waiting for word on my '14. That's why I'm still here this morning.


----------



## Bill1090

If I'm looking at the Meteogram correctly, it has me around 2.5"-3".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1875382 said:


> If I'm looking at the Meteogram correctly, it has me around 2.5"-3".


Correct Bill. You have to get a feel for the weather, which will determine the ratio to use, but you're at 16:1, which is a pretty good ratio to use at the moment.

The very first storm we ended up about 10:1, 11:1, somewhere in there.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1875388 said:


> Correct Bill. You have to get a feel for the weather, which will determine the ratio to use, but you're at 16:1, which is a pretty good ratio to use at the moment.
> 
> The very first storm we ended up about 10:1, 11:1, somewhere in there.


I can only see the gfs. I take it the other models don't look far enough out, that's why they don't show up yet?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1875393 said:


> I can only see the gfs. I take it the other models don't look far enough out, that's why they don't show up yet?


Correct. Tomorrow there will be red lines, those are the NAM models.

There will be a bright green line a day before +/-, that is the RAP that SSS loves.

There will be a dark green line with squares on it, that is the NWS prediction.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Here is a site that shows models and how the moisture is going to move through.

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/index.php?model=gfs

A fairly generic site, doesn't have all the models that others like Unit and SSS talk about, but it does have the GFS, NAM and RAP so you can see how the stem is moving across the country.

Everyone here will tell you though, once the snow moves across the ND/SD border, the only thing worth watching is the radar and the windshield.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1875380 said:


> FWIW, at the dealer waiting for word on my '14. That's why I'm still here this morning.


So does this mean I'm going to have to text you if I want to hear what you have to say?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1875397 said:


> So does this mean I'm going to have to text you if I want to hear what you have to say?


You and I see stuff the same way.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1875396 said:


> Here is a site that shows models and how the moisture is going to move through.
> 
> http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/index.php?model=gfs
> 
> A fairly generic site, doesn't have all the models that others like Unit and SSS talk about, but it does have the GFS, NAM and RAP so you can see how the stem is moving across the country.
> 
> Everyone here will tell you though, once the snow moves across the ND/SD border, the only thing worth watching is the radar and the windshield.


Don't forget the Eastern European Meteorlogical Centre. They were showing a foot of snow for monday already a good five days ago. So was the Northern Russia Global weather prediction group.

Remember that Quality?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1875374 said:


> Jim. I'm not trying to be a jerk here.....
> 
> You admit yourself you have no idea on how to read maps.
> 
> If I were you, I would just stop commenting on them.


That's just being a jerk. Its comparing 2 maps. Yesterday and today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1875409 said:


> That's just being a jerk. Its comparing 2 maps. Yesterday and today.


But the heavy stuff that you say is way south of you, that isn't even the same snow we are talking about.

That's snow for the following weekend.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Here's a site I use a lot too...

http://weather.cod.edu/forecast/


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1875411 said:


> But the heavy stuff that you say is way south of you, that isn't even the same snow we are talking about.
> 
> That's snow for the following weekend.


Are you paying attention? Snow posted from John Dee. On his 5-10 day has an area circled with a heavier snow. With days dating after his 5-10 .It moved south from yesterday. Follow now? And who said I was talking about Sunday/Monday snow?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1875408 said:


> Don't forget the Eastern European Meteorlogical Centre. They were showing a foot of snow for monday already a good five days ago. So was the Northern Russia Global weather prediction group.
> 
> Remember that Quality?


Links or it didn't happen...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1875408 said:


> Don't forget the Eastern European Meteorlogical Centre. They were showing a foot of snow for monday already a good five days ago. So was the Northern Russia Global weather prediction group.
> 
> Remember that Quality?


No, I know those maps, and yeah, it goes back to my post 1/2 hour ago. You look enough, you can find anything that will tell you anything you want to hear.

The meteo runs the GFS, NAM and RAP. The site I posted shows how the computer THINKS those different models are going to being the moisture across the country.

That's why I look at those 3 models.

Like I said, the only exact model is the one that is posted as a storm summary.

All others you are shooting from the hip. I've got a gut feeling we are seeing 3-14" like you. Will we get a dry tongue wrapped in and have mostly drizzle like the rest of you the first storm?

Will the 20 degree difference  from Shakopee to Forest Lake drop 12" of snow on me? Truthfully 5 degree difference, 4000 ft in the air completely changes these early and late season storms.

Models can't forecast that.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I caution everyone to not hang too much on john dees map right now. I don't think he's figured out how to draw both rain and snow on the same map. He's got rain on day four but the transition will take place before 7 a.m on Monday. Also its another Sunday/ Monday storm so he will be off with his forecast maps tomorrow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1875414 said:


> Are you paying attention? Snow posted from John Dee. On his 5-10 day has an area circled with a heavier snow. With days dating after his 5-10 .It moved south from yesterday. Follow now?


So the 28th event (next weekend) moved more south from yesterday?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1875422 said:


> So the 28th event (next weekend) moved more south from yesterday?


According to john dees map. Yes. Who's knows what its going to do


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1875422 said:


> So the 28th event (next weekend) moved more south from yesterday?


On john dees map yes.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I should add I don't think it will rain at all.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1875421 said:


> I caution everyone to not hang too much on john dees map right now. I don't think he's figured out how to draw both rain and snow on the same map. He's got rain on day four but the transition will take place before 7 a.m on Monday. Also its another Sunday/ Monday storm so he will be off with his forecast maps tomorrow.


 Seems he wasn't right often last year. I said it on many posts when people posted he was up. It was a map thrown up and I said it moved south according to him


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1875395 said:


> Correct. Tomorrow there will be red lines, those are the NAM models.
> 
> There will be a bright green line a day before +/-, that is the RAP that SSS loves.
> 
> There will be a dark green line with squares on it, that is the NWS prediction.


Perfect. Thanks!


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1875430 said:


> Seems he wasn't right often last year. I said it on many posts when people posted he was up. It was a map thrown up and I said it moved south according to him


I think he is pretty good but he always gets screwed on Sunday and Monday storms since his last update was Friday morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I need to get off ebay.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1875421 said:


> I caution everyone to not hang too much on john dees map right now. I don't think he's figured out how to draw both rain and snow on the same map. He's got rain on day four but the transition will take place before 7 a.m on Monday. Also its another Sunday/ Monday storm so he will be off with his forecast maps tomorrow.


I don't put any stock in JDee's maps. He's forecasting for snowmobiles and skiers.

I only look at his pics to see if there is color over my area of the state.

If there is, then I read the other sites.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1875412 said:


> Here's a site I use a lot too...
> 
> http://weather.cod.edu/forecast/


I can't figure that one out for whatever reason.

I also don't put a lot of time in it.


----------



## Bill1090

Is anyone else having trouble with Verizon internet on a phone? My data keeps going in and out.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1875435 said:


> I think he is pretty good but he always gets screwed on Sunday and Monday storms since his last update was Friday morning.


I remember a few last year that he had nothing and we got 2" &4" . And then there was the one everyone said less than a half inch. 2" in about an hour, hour and half. I myself use it like accu. Sees possible stuff then watch both here and several other sources until its go time


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1875436 said:


> I need to get off ebay.....


That's a dangerous site


----------



## Polarismalibu

Jeez a guy sleeps for 8 hours and there's 20 pages to read


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1875440 said:


> Is anyone else having trouble with Verizon internet on a phone? My data keeps going in and out.


Not so far today. But yes it happens more lately then ever before


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;1875444 said:


> Not so far today. But yes it happens more lately then ever before


Glad it's not just me then.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1875421 said:


> I caution everyone to not hang too much on john dees map right now. I don't think he's figured out how to draw both rain and snow on the same map. He's got rain on day four but the transition will take place before 7 a.m on Monday. Also its another Sunday/ Monday storm so he will be off with his forecast maps tomorrow.


This......


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;1875443 said:


> Jeez a guy sleeps for 8 hours and there's 20 pages to read


Here's the most important thing that you missed: I had post #100,000

ussmileyflag


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1875442 said:


> That's a dangerous site


Doughboy and I have been working on a training plan for our hockey game. Lots to talk about.

Edit......not sure why it quoted that. Should have been your other post.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1875428 said:


> I should add I don't think it will rain at all.


Okay Patrick Hammer (jab)


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;1875440 said:


> Is anyone else having trouble with Verizon internet on a phone? My data keeps going in and out.


None here... probably tower related


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1875442 said:


> That's a dangerous site


It can be...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1875443 said:


> Jeez a guy sleeps for 8 hours and there's 20 pages to read


I was on ebay for 90 minutes and missed like 3 pages.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1875456 said:


> Here's the most important thing that you missed: I had post #100,000
> 
> ussmileyflag


I was here for that. You were being a creeper and chimed in right then if I recall


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1875462 said:


> I was on ebay for 90 minutes and missed like 3 pages.


How much did you spend lol


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1875458 said:


> Okay Patrick Hammer (jab)


I didn't watch novaks video. I go with my own gut feeling. I'm thinking we don't see the moisture until its cold enough for snow. I'm officially going with 3.4" at the airport.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1875457 said:


> Doughboy and I have been working on a training plan for our hockey game. Lots to talk about.
> 
> Edit......not sure why it quoted that. Should have been your other post.


You guys need months of practice? : laughing:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1875462 said:


> I was on ebay for 90 minutes and missed like 3 pages.


What does one do on there for 90 minutes


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1875464 said:


> How much did you spend lol


Enough......

We will leave it at that.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1875465 said:


> I didn't watch novaks video. I go with my own gut feeling. I'm thinking we don't see the moisture until its cold enough for snow. I'm officially going with 3.4" at the airport.


I could live with that. Maybe I'll have a new toy to play with. No not that you sickos. A new piece of new equipment


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1875465 said:


> I didn't watch novaks video. I go with my own gut feeling. I'm thinking we don't see the moisture until its cold enough for snow. I'm officially going with 3.4" at the airport.


Crap, then according to the last storm, that puts me at 15.7".


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1875470 said:


> Enough......
> 
> We will leave it at that.


Sounds like you really need a job now. Walmart needs a greeter. Imagine the pics you could post of those nut jobs


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1875473 said:


> Sounds like you really need a job now. Walmart needs a greeter. Imagine the pics you could post of those nut jobs


I've been looking for a flexible job for the winter...

I can't sit around much longer and all of my projects are done way ahead of schedule! ussmileyflag


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;1875456 said:


> Here's the most important thing that you missed: I had post #100,000
> 
> ussmileyflag


Not by my count....


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1875428 said:


> I should add I don't think it will rain at all.


I hope we have no rain! 12" of snow would be great! payup

Lighter topic - has anyone read this month's copy of Lawn & Landscape Magazine? The benchmarking your business report is very interesting & is a great read.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1875476 said:


> I've been looking for a flexible job for the winter...
> 
> I can't sit around much longer and all of my projects are done way ahead of schedule! ussmileyflag


You could work security at Walmart in Faribault and have Hardee's for lunch


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;1875470 said:


> Enough......
> 
> We will leave it at that.


Aren't you on a fixed income now???


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;1875463 said:


> I was here for that. You were being a creeper and chimed in right then if I recall


It was pure luck.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

BossPlow614;1875478 said:


> I hope we have no rain! 12" of snow would be great! Payup
> 
> Lighter topic - has anyone read this months copy of Lawn & Landscape Magazine? The benchmarking your business report is very interesting & is a great read.


 12" of wet crap is the same as pushing into a wall


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1875263 said:


> Yeah county is looking into it.


Insert laugh here.


----------



## BossPlow614

Polarismalibu;1875443 said:


> Jeez a guy sleeps for 8 hours and there's 20 pages to read


How were you awake that late?? I was falling asleep on the couch trying to stay awake while watching Trailer Park Boys at 11. I was hoping to sleep in yesterday but that clipper stopped that & was up at 5.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1875479 said:


> You could work security at Walmart in Faribault and have Hardee's for lunch


I will take the hardee's but I don't think walmart is as flexible on hours as I'd want them to be. Especially this time of year.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Last time I went to Hardee's I forgot to say curly fries.... I so disappointed!


----------



## BossPlow614

Doughboy12;1875480 said:


> Aren't you on a fixed income now???


Aren't we all technically on fixed income? We only can earn what us/our crews can earn us.


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1875485 said:


> I will take the hardee's but I don't think walmart is as flexible on hours as I'd want them to be. Especially this time of year.


There ya go. Work at Hardees and they'd probably give you free food!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1875482 said:


> 12" of wet crap is the same as pushing into a wall


Not if you have the right equipment!


----------



## BossPlow614

jimslawnsnow;1875482 said:


> 12" of wet crap is the same as pushing into a wall


As long as it's slow & takes 15-18 hours to accumulate allowing us to keep up so we don't have to push 12" of wet snow all at once, I'm happy with that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1875490 said:


> There ya go. Work at Hardees and they'd probably give you free food!


Ya... I don't need to get any fatter.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1875488 said:


> Last time I went to Hardee's I forgot to say curly fries.... I so disappointed!


Hahha me too


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1875484 said:


> How were you awake that late?? I was falling asleep on the couch trying to stay awake while watching Trailer Park Boys at 11. I was hoping to sleep in yesterday but that clipper stopped that & was up at 5.


I was busy watching bevis and butthead


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1875493 said:


> As long as it's slow & takes a 15-18 hours to accumulate allowing us to keep up so we don't have to push 12" of wet snow all at once, I'm happy with that.


This..............


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1875491 said:


> Not if you have the right equipment!


Have fun with your shovel!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1875496 said:


> Hahha me too


Being I don't live by one its always a treat for me, I was so depressed!

We were like 10 miles down the road when I noticed it (ate the burger first).


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1875500 said:


> Have fun with your shovel!


I don't think I will be shoveling. Thumbs Up


----------



## jimslawnsnow

BossPlow614;1875493 said:


> As long as it's slow & takes a 15-18 hours to accumulate allowing us to keep up so we don't have to push 12" of wet snow all at once, I'm happy with that.


Per time residential won't let you clear it several times unless you charge them once or have a clause. Mine states if we are expected to get 8"-10" or more snowfall we will be by twice and get charged twice. Next year everyone is going to be monthly. No one should complain after last winter and this winter


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1875501 said:


> Being I don't live by one its always a treat for me, I was so depressed!
> 
> We were like 10 miles down the road when I noticed it (ate the burger first).


Now I gotta go there for lunch


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1875502 said:


> I don't think I will be shoveling. Thumbs Up


You can't afford to have someone plow you spent all your money on eBay


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1875501 said:


> Being I don't live by one its always a treat for me, I was so depressed!
> 
> We were like 10 miles down the road when I noticed it (ate the burger first).


 Still 25-30 miles from one. About the same as you


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1875503 said:


> Per time residential won't let you clear it several times unless you charge them once or have a clause. Mine states if we are expected to get 8"-10" or more snowfall we will be by twice and get charged twice. Next year everyone is going to be monthly. No one should complain after last winter and this winter


one more reason I'm glad I only do commercial


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1875489 said:


> Aren't we all technically on fixed income? We only can earn what us/our crews can earn us.


That wouldn't be a fixed income. Lots of fluctuations. Variable might be the word for it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1875504 said:


> Now I gotta go there for lunch


I will be next Wednesday on the way to Milaca.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1875498 said:


> This..............


X3 on that. Money makers if they are timed right.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1875505 said:


> You can't afford to have someone plow you spent all your money on eBay


Who said I have to pay?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1875507 said:


> one more reason I'm glad I only do commercial


There's so much competition down here for commercial is rediculas. I'd be better off subbing for someone in the metro


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1875510 said:


> I will be next Wednesday on the way to Milaca.


I like how you have a Hardee's trip planned a week out. I'm only maybe a mile away from the Rogers one


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1875511 said:


> if they are timed right.


The key right there!

I'd still be in it if this could happen.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1875515 said:


> I like how you have a Hardee's trip planned a week out. I'm only maybe a mile away from the Rogers one


Its not like I'm making a trip just for that.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Pine City car dealer has 9 sales people sitting around today. I haven't seen one car customer come in. 


It's gotta be boring being a sales person here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1875514 said:


> There's so much competition down here for commercial is rediculas. I'd be better off subbing for someone in the metro


That's everywhere, I think.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1874847 said:


> No idea......


Camden this was post 100000 according to the site.


----------



## CityGuy

Loading salt on a conveyer sucks. Way to slow.


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;1875514 said:


> There's so much competition down here for commercial is rediculas. I'd be better off subbing for someone in the metro
> 
> I don't think that would make much sense.
> I would think there is probably more competition up here, maybe 50hr for 8ft strait blade.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1875514 said:


> There's so much competition down here for commercial is rediculas. I'd be better off subbing for someone in the metro


They're building a commercial property so fast up here there's plenty for everyone


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1875526 said:


> Loading salt on a conveyer sucks. Way to slow.


Should add with a bobcat.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1875519 said:


> Its not like I'm making a trip just for that.....


Whatever you say!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1875523 said:


> Camden this was post 100000 according to the site.


Huh?.............


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1875465 said:


> I didn't watch novaks video. I go with my own gut feeling. I'm thinking we don't see the moisture until its cold enough for snow. I'm officially going with 3.4" at the airport.


Sorry I had to... That was word for word out of Hammer's mouth... no rain at all... he also said 9" at the airport for the first snow...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Recall on my radio. Fixed. Should be good to go.

Now to get some cutting edges and a trip spring.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1875532 said:


> Huh?.............


Read back a few pages Cam said he had post 100000 but it was you buddy not him.

That was the 100000th post I quoted.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1875503 said:


> Per time residential won't let you clear it several times unless you charge them once or have a clause. Mine states if we are expected to get 8"-10" or more snowfall we will be by twice and get charged twice. Next year everyone is going to be monthly. No one should complain after last winter and this winter


We clear resi's as fast as we can and bill per plow


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1875535 said:


> Read back a few pages Cam said he had post 100000 but it was you buddy not him.
> 
> That was the 100000th post I quoted.


Your right, we must have been edited!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1875534 said:


> Recall on my radio. Fixed. Should be good to go.
> 
> Now to get some cutting edges and a trip spring.


Nice! Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1875540 said:


> Your right, we must have been edited!


Well it's happened before and will likely happen again.


----------



## CityGuy

What to have for lunch today? So many choices.


----------



## Doughboy12

BossPlow614;1875489 said:


> Aren't we all technically on fixed income? We only can earn what us/our crews can earn us.


You answered your own question... But NO.
The money you make goes up and down with the amour of work you do. = not fixed.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1875540 said:


> Your right, we must have been edited!


What the...!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden's post was 100001


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;1875443 said:


> Jeez a guy sleeps for 8 hours and there's 20 pages to read


Don't you have a wall to build.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1875544 said:


> Well it's happened before and will likely happen again.


This is true.


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;1875540 said:


> Your right, we must have been edited!


When it actually happened it was Quality's post about the Walking dead being on... I was there.


----------



## Camden

So up until last night my non-alcoholic drink of choice was Raspberry Flavored Lipton Ice Tea. I bet I would drink 4-5 bottles every day.

My wife and I were sitting on the couch watching tv and she asked how much sugar is in the bottle. 46 grams. Okay, so much is that? I didn't know so I looked it up...it's 3.7 TABLESPOONS or 11 teaspoons. Multiply that by 4 and I was downing almost a cup of sugar every single day.

It's a miracle that I don't have diabetes. I'm sharing this with you guys in case you're in a similar situation and you don't even realize what you're putting into your body. Water is my new best friend...


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;1875515 said:


> I like how you have a Hardee's trip planned a week out. I'm only maybe a mile away from the Rogers one


We had a Hardee's in Mound when I was young. I've never been back to one since. All the old people loved that place, they would be in there every morning puffing away on their ciggy's


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;1875527 said:


> jimslawnsnow;1875514 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's so much competition down here for commercial is rediculas. I'd be better off subbing for someone in the metro
> 
> I don't think that would make much sense.
> I would think there is probably more competition up here, maybe 50hr for 8ft strait blade.
> 
> 
> 
> funny 2 different posters. 2 different answers. some guys are doing a couple acre parking lots. clearing about 1,000 ft of walks ranging from 4' to 8' wide. for $100 time. and they wait til its done or nearly done snowing. saw the contracts. new trucks and skids too. I get that for a couple town home drives. done in less than half man hour
> 
> 
> Polarismalibu;1875528 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're building a commercial property so fast up here there's plenty for everyone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> slow building down here. new companies out of no where spending 100,000's of dollars. i'm not sure theres that much money to be made back
Click to expand...


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;1875557 said:


> So up until last night my non-alcoholic drink of choice was Raspberry Flavored Lipton Ice Tea. I bet I would drink 4-5 bottles every day.
> 
> My wife and I were sitting on the couch watching tv and she asked how much sugar is in the bottle. 46 grams. Okay, so much is that? I didn't know so I looked it up...it's 3.7 TABLESPOONS or 11 teaspoons. Multiply that by 4 and I was downing almost a cup of sugar every single day.
> 
> It's a miracle that I don't have diabetes. I'm sharing this with you guys in case you're in a similar situation and you don't even realize what you're putting into your body. Water is my new best friend...


Dr. Oz...... Paging Dr. Oz


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1875550 said:


> Don't you have a wall to build.


It's going it's going


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;1875557 said:


> So up until last night my non-alcoholic drink of choice was Raspberry Flavored Lipton Ice Tea. I bet I would drink 4-5 bottles every day.
> 
> My wife and I were sitting on the couch watching tv and she asked how much sugar is in the bottle. 46 grams. Okay, so much is that? I didn't know so I looked it up...it's 3.7 TABLESPOONS or 11 teaspoons. Multiply that by 4 and I was downing almost a cup of sugar every single day.
> 
> It's a miracle that I don't have diabetes. I'm sharing this with you guys in case you're in a similar situation and you don't even realize what you're putting into your body. Water is my new best friend...


about the same as in a mtndew. one shoveler drinks a case (24 cans) a day minimum. makes me sick to think about it


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1875558 said:


> We had a Hardee's in Mound when I was young. I've never been back to one since. All the old people loved that place, they would be in there every morning puffing away on their ciggy's


Oh your missing out. Good stuff!


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1875563 said:


> about the same as in a mtndew. one shoveler drinks a case (24 cans) a day minimum. makes me sick to think about it


I do that when it snows. Landscaping I do about half a case as I'm not just sitting there


----------



## TKLAWN

Polarismalibu;1875562 said:


> It's going it's going


He gone......!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

anyone know what this cab behind the advertised tractor is all about? looks like its for space use

http://www.tractorhouse.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=8716409


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1875562 said:


> It's going it's going


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## BossPlow614

jimslawnsnow;1875503 said:


> Per time residential won't let you clear it several times unless you charge them once or have a clause. Mine states if we are expected to get 8"-10" or more snowfall we will be by twice and get charged twice. Next year everyone is going to be monthly. No one should complain after last winter and this winter


The service frequency for events & depths is right in my proposals & then in my contracts. They know exactly what it's going to cost. No mystery. There is no way we're waiting until all the snow has stopped when we have a 12" storm to clear driveways.


----------



## Greenery

jimslawnsnow;1875569 said:


> anyone know what this cab behind the advertised tractor is all about? looks like its for space use
> 
> http://www.tractorhouse.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=8716409


So your involved with crop farming right?

I'm trying to understand why some farmers have such a problem with snowmobiles on their fields. Do you guys have issues with this?

I completely understand the private property and trespassing aspect but some around here get all bent out of shape for riding through the ditches which may be slightly on the field.

They act as if we are destroying their crops. On the other hand some farmers are great and allow heavily used trails right through the middle of their fields.


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;1875569 said:


> anyone know what this cab behind the advertised tractor is all about? looks like its for space use
> 
> http://www.tractorhouse.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=8716409


It looks like a toy


----------



## BossPlow614

Camden;1875557 said:


> So up until last night my non-alcoholic drink of choice was Raspberry Flavored Lipton Ice Tea. I bet I would drink 4-5 bottles every day.
> 
> My wife and I were sitting on the couch watching tv and she asked how much sugar is in the bottle. 46 grams. Okay, so much is that? I didn't know so I looked it up...it's 3.7 TABLESPOONS or 11 teaspoons. Multiply that by 4 and I was downing almost a cup of sugar every single day.
> 
> It's a miracle that I don't have diabetes. I'm sharing this with you guys in case you're in a similar situation and you don't even realize what you're putting into your body. Water is my new best friend...


That's incredible. I don't drink pop or anything like that for a reason. I don't even eat bread made with flour. Organic is the way to go with everything!


----------



## Greenery

BossPlow614;1875578 said:


> That's incredible. I don't drink pop or anything like that for a reason. I don't even eat bread made with flour. Organic is the way to go with everything!


Bread with no flour? Is flour bad for you?

Organic sounds expensive. I was getting some veggies the other day and one particular item was 5x the cost of the non organic.


----------



## Bill1090

Greenery;1875574 said:


> So your involved with crop farming right?
> 
> I'm trying to understand why some farmers have such a problem with snowmobiles on their fields. Do you guys have issues with this?
> 
> I completely understand the private property and trespassing aspect but some around here get all bent out of shape for riding through the ditches which may be slightly on the field.
> 
> They act as if we are destroying their crops. On the other hand some farmers are great and allow heavily used trails right through the middle of their fields.


Some of them might have a cover crop down, or a newer hayfeild that hasn't been established.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Greenery;1875574 said:


> So your involved with crop farming right?
> 
> I'm trying to understand why some farmers have such a problem with snowmobiles on their fields. Do you guys have issues with this?
> 
> I completely understand the private property and trespassing aspect but some around here get all bent out of shape for riding through the ditches which may be slightly on the field.
> 
> They act as if we are destroying their crops. On the other hand some farmers are great and allow heavily used trails right through the middle of their fields.


yes. it has to do with so many poor disrespectful riders. just like a lot of hunters. people just don't give a crap. when I lived at my old house we had 4 of them doing doughnuts in our yard until the 20ga came out. some are just dangerous and drunk. every year I about nail a dozen or so. just don't look or think they are faster than a vehicle, which i'm sure alcohol plays a part in some of it. ive noticed people didn't care at first but now after years of the same crap they are fed up


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Greenery;1875580 said:


> Bread with no flour? Is flour bad for you?
> 
> Organic sounds expensive. I was getting some veggies the other day and one particular item was 5x the cost of the non organic.


its the gluten I guess. a lot of younger and health nut people are into


----------



## BossPlow614

Greenery;1875580 said:


> Bread with no flour? Is flour bad for you?
> 
> Organic sounds expensive. I was getting some veggies the other day and one particular item was 5x the cost of the non organic.


It spikes your insulin levels. The only bread I eat is Ezekiel bread, 100% sprouted whole grain.

It may be more expensive but with the GMOs in non organic, your medical costs later in life from cancer or who knows what you could get outweigh it. Not to mention your quality of life.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1875574 said:


> So your involved with crop farming right?
> 
> I'm trying to understand why some farmers have such a problem with snowmobiles on their fields. Do you guys have issues with this?
> 
> I completely understand the private property and trespassing aspect but some around here get all bent out of shape for riding through the ditches which may be slightly on the field.
> 
> They act as if we are destroying their crops. On the other hand some farmers are great and allow heavily used trails right through the middle of their fields.


Well I understand the feilds white winter wheat


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1875581 said:


> Some of them might have a cover crop down, or a newer hayfeild that hasn't been established.


this too. where theres a lot of cows theres a lot of hay fields. not many of either in this area. up north and east of here there is alot


----------



## BossPlow614

jimslawnsnow;1875584 said:


> its the gluten I guess. a lot of younger and health nut people are into


"Health nut"? Lol. It's about eating & drinking the things everyone should be eating. People of all ages eat healthy, it's not just "young people".


----------



## jimslawnsnow

BossPlow614;1875585 said:


> It spikes your insulin levels. The only bread I eat is Ezekiel bread, 100% sprouted whole grain.
> 
> It may be more expensive but with the GMOs in non organic, your medical costs later in life from cancer or who knows what you could get outweigh it. Not to mention your quality of life.


the guy who works for me aunt lived that way. everything was health foods. always drank water and never smoked or drank. developed cancer a few years ago. she died a few months ago


----------



## Greenery

jimslawnsnow;1875582 said:


> yes. it has to do with so many poor disrespectful riders. just like a lot of hunters. people just don't give a crap. when I lived at my old house we had 4 of them doing doughnuts in our yard until the 20ga came out. some are just dangerous and drunk. every year I about nail a dozen or so. just don't look or think they are faster than a vehicle, which i'm sure alcohol plays a part in some of it. ive noticed people didn't care at first but now after years of the same crap they are fed up


You nail a dozen or so? Meaning your so angry you chase them down? What are they doing to make you want to nail them?

I can't imagine many do circles in your yard, which would probably upset me also.

But to chase them down for riding on the edge of the field seems a little odd.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1875569 said:


> anyone know what this cab behind the advertised tractor is all about? looks like its for space use
> 
> http://www.tractorhouse.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=8716409


Drilling asteroids? Ala Armageddon?


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;1875587 said:


> Well I understand the feilds white winter wheat


University Studies have shown a more robust winter wheat crop from the insulating affect of packed snow that snowmobiles create.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

BossPlow614;1875589 said:


> "Health nut"? Lol. It's about eating & drinking the things everyone should be eating. People of all ages eat healthy, it's not just "young people".


what I mean by young people is, seems to be more young people in your age group and younger eating those types of foods. i'm sure because they grew up with more of it in their lives.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1875592 said:


> You nail a dozen or so? Meaning your so angry you chase them down? What are they doing to make you want to nail them?
> 
> I can't imagine many do circles in your yard, which would probably upset me also.
> 
> But to chase them down for riding on the edge of the field seems a little odd.


I think he meant they shoot out in front of him so he almost hits them


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1875596 said:


> University Studies have shown a more robust winter wheat crop from the insulating affect of packed snow that snowmobiles create.


Seriously? Are they gonna start paying us to ride in their field then??????


----------



## SnowGuy73

Well I'm off to get a physical and then to fleet farm.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1875601 said:


> Well I'm off to get a physical and then to fleet farm.


Your screwed!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Greenery;1875592 said:


> You nail a dozen or so? Meaning your so angry you chase them down? What are they doing to make you want to nail them?
> 
> I can't imagine many do circles in your yard, which would probably upset me also.
> 
> But to chase them down for riding on the edge of the field seems a little odd.


reread again. I said about nail them. then I said because they don't look. many cross the roads or go up and down the ditches not. where did you read anyone chased anyone down?


----------



## Green Grass

BossPlow614;1875578 said:


> That's incredible. I don't drink pop or anything like that for a reason. I don't even eat bread made with flour. Organic is the way to go with everything!


Tree hugger..


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1875598 said:


> I think he meant they shoot out in front of him so he almost hits them


yes this


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;1875598 said:


> I think he meant they shoot out in front of him so he almost hits them


I see, my mistake.

I have been chased down by car a few times with raging D-bag farmers jumping out flailing there arms about, yelling and just overall making a fool of themselves. All for riding in the ditch. It's not my problem if they till their field all the way to the shoulder of the road.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1875601 said:


> Well I'm off to get a physical and then to fleet farm.


No that is what I do tomorrow.


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1875601 said:


> Well I'm off to get a physical and then to fleet farm.


Have fun with that


----------



## jimslawnsnow

speaking of organic. is there any proof the stuff you buy is actually organic?


----------



## Greenery

jimslawnsnow;1875604 said:


> reread again. I said about nail them. then I said because they don't look. many cross the roads or go up and down the ditches not. where did you read anyone chased anyone down?


Yup my mistake, I misunderstood. You don't seem the type to do that, My bad.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1875607 said:


> I see, my mistake.
> 
> I have been chased down by car a few times with raging D-bag farmers jumping out flailing there arms about, yelling and just overall making a fool of themselves. All for riding in the ditch. It's not my problem if they till their field all the way to the shoulder of the road.


That's a shame. Riding in a ditch affects them in no way at all. Especially with deep snow


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1875611 said:


> speaking of organic. is there any proof the stuff you buy is actually organic?


Nope I don't think so.


----------



## BossPlow614

jimslawnsnow;1875591 said:


> the guy who works for me aunt lived that way. everything was health foods. always drank water and never smoked or drank. developed cancer a few years ago. she died a few months ago


Everyone is different. I don't smoke but I enjoy a few beers/drinks every now & then.


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;1875611 said:


> speaking of organic. is there any proof the stuff you buy is actually organic?


Yes. The people nselling it have long hair, ty died shirts, and dont wear shoes!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Greenery;1875607 said:


> I see, my mistake.
> 
> I have been chased down by car a few times with raging D-bag farmers jumping out flailing there arms about, yelling and just overall making a fool of themselves. All for riding in the ditch. It's not my problem if they till their field all the way to the shoulder of the road.


its a right away. but they pay taxes on it. same with your home. you pay taxes to the middle of the road and part of your front lawn is a right away, but you wouldn't like anyone to drive on it, right? ask bano. he don't even want people parking on a public street in front of his house. its just the way some people are


----------



## Greenery

jimslawnsnow;1875611 said:


> speaking of organic. is there any proof the stuff you buy is actually organic?


I believe it is omri certified?


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1875617 said:


> Everyone is different. I don't smoke but I enjoy a few beers/drinks every now & then.


I enjoy a couple 13, 14...


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1875601 said:


> Well I'm off to get a physical and then to fleet farm.


On my way there now. See ya thereThumbs Up


----------



## jimslawnsnow

BossPlow614;1875617 said:


> Everyone is different. I don't smoke but I enjoy a few beers/drinks every now & then.


my point was that, just because one maybe doing everything healthy doesn't mean your safe from an early death. not counting an auto or freak accident


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1875626 said:


> I enjoy a couple 13, 14...


You actually have time for that many?!?!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1875602 said:


> Your screwed!!!


Why, what now?


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1875628 said:


> my point was that, just because one maybe doing everything healthy doesn't mean your safe from an early death. not counting an auto or freak accident


Just wait in a few years it'll come out as the preservatives in food will preserve your health longer


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1875608 said:
 

> No that is what I do tomorrow.


You too huh?


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1875616 said:


> Nope I don't think so.


Actually there are very strict rules in place for the stickers on that stuff.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1875610 said:


> Have fun with that


Oh, always!...


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1875631 said:


> Why, what now?


You spent your money on eBay already and I'll going to Fleet Farm! You're just asking to be broke!


----------



## NorthernProServ




----------



## jimslawnsnow

Greenery;1875625 said:


> I believe it is omri certified?


supposedly. but I don't trust others when my food is in a chain like that. grower, to warehouse, to another warehouse, on a truck to the store. unless its directly from the farm close by, i'm not buying its organic. this is my opinion


----------



## NorthernProServ

According to that looks like a 24hr snow event.


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;1875640 said:


> According to that looks like a 24hr snow event.


How fun!!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1875569 said:


> anyone know what this cab behind the advertised tractor is all about? looks like its for space use
> 
> http://www.tractorhouse.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=8716409


Looks to be a brush guard...type thing. Looking at a micro picture on the phone that is.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1875632 said:


> Just wait in a few years it'll come out as the preservatives in food will preserve your health longer


kinda like the chocolate was bad for you then good then bad. who knows what the experts are saying now. same with red meat. heck now they are even saying a little red juice in pork wont make you sick


----------



## Bill1090

NorthernProServ;1875638 said:


>


I wish the whole storm would be snow. That freezing rain sucks!


----------



## ryde307

cbservicesllc;1875090 said:


> I was down there yesterday and grabbed the last 3 pallets of North Pro Plus... Their bulk was getting a little low since they were loading NSI long dumps and Interstate trucks for delivery... They may have had train cars still full though...


There bulk may be only for presold deliveries. If you are heading down I would always call first. Just because there is a pile does not mean it is forsale. We order 100 ton and were told it would be here early Dec. I just had 50 ton delivered yesterday from US. It sounds like it has slowed down a bit there from before.



qualitycut;1875210 said:


> I watched 2 min of that video and had to turn it off. They say no chance of rain take it out of the forecast. We will see.


This would be good. No rain.



Green Grass;1875222 said:


> The mayday did not come from anyone at the fire.


That's not good. Hopefully it wasn't someone just messing around.



Green Grass;1875231 said:


> That we don't know we where using a sTac so anywhere in the state


Do you not use Hfire channels?



MNPLOWCO;1875270 said:


> Sven says maybe a little snow on Monday but probably heading north of us...
> Not sure but I believe he added that most should land on LWNMWR's house and all of his properties...I think that's what he said..


sven has been decently accurate this season so far.



LwnmwrMan22;1875329 said:


> It will be like the first storm. All y'all whining about "where's the storm" and I'll be scrambling for 40 hours again opening everything Monday morning, doing opens through the day and then cleanups.
> 
> F me.


For your sake I hope not.



LwnmwrMan22;1875345 said:


> I'm going to do my best to play PS4, spend time with my family and ignore here and news before Sunday.
> 
> Like I said, I'm going to call everyone and get ready for 10". Not going to pay attention to anything for a couple of days.
> 
> I think I'm more stressed about snow now that I have all of the resources to "be prepared", but truthfully, snowplowing you're almost always shooting from the hip during the actual performance.
> 
> I have to refind a loader, but everything else is in working order, not much else I can do. No reason to be stressed out over it.
> 
> I get complaints on a 10" snow, I get complaints on a 1" snow. Whatever.


If you have an operator RMS rentals had Komatsu Loaders cheap for winter rental. They were the ones brought in for Lawn Ranger. Now they are looking to send them out.



LwnmwrMan22;1875379 said:


> If you go to salt conferences that the met council gives for cities, they don't want sand used for the storm sewer reason.
> 
> Plus it causes more hazards in the spring. Swept sand can be considered a hazardous material, can it not?


Yes it is considered a Haz material because of the oils and such it would be contaminated with.



SSS Inc.;1875428 said:


> I should add I don't think it will rain at all.


Again this is a good thing.



SnowGuy73;1875436 said:


> I need to get off ebay.....


You need a job. It makes you money and keeps you off ebay. Win Win



Camden;1875557 said:


> So up until last night my non-alcoholic drink of choice was Raspberry Flavored Lipton Ice Tea. I bet I would drink 4-5 bottles every day.
> 
> My wife and I were sitting on the couch watching tv and she asked how much sugar is in the bottle. 46 grams. Okay, so much is that? I didn't know so I looked it up...it's 3.7 TABLESPOONS or 11 teaspoons. Multiply that by 4 and I was downing almost a cup of sugar every single day.
> 
> It's a miracle that I don't have diabetes. I'm sharing this with you guys in case you're in a similar situation and you don't even realize what you're putting into your body. Water is my new best friend...


I used to drink approx 40 cans of pop a week. I stopped and lost 25 LBS. I dropped off a bit and drink maybe 2 a day now but working on stopping again. I also love bread. Not a good combo. Lots of sugar and lots of bread.



jimslawnsnow;1875611 said:


> speaking of organic. is there any proof the stuff you buy is actually organic?


Not much. The funny thing is if any part or part of the process to make or get the food is organic it can be labled organic. It does not have to say 5% organic. It's like free range chickens. People imagine them in a field living a happy life. They are still in large coops just with open doors.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;1875646 said:


> I wish the whole storm would be snow. That freezing rain sucks!


This!!!!!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;1875640 said:


> According to that looks like a 24hr snow event.


cant wait for the compaints


----------



## TKLAWN

Barlow said models are varying from 1" to 12".

So there's that.


----------



## Polarismalibu

5 said one model is showing an inch or two the others show a foot


----------



## ryde307

jimslawnsnow;1875644 said:


> kinda like the chocolate was bad for you then good then bad. who knows what the experts are saying now. same with red meat. heck now they are even saying a little red juice in pork wont make you sick


I think it is like most things. Anything in moderation is ok. It is when it is over consumed it becomes a problem.


----------



## Bill1090

TKLAWN;1875650 said:


> Barlow said models are varying from 1" to 12".
> 
> So there's that.


Wow..........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

ryde307;1875647 said:


> There bulk may be only for presold deliveries. If you are heading down I would always call first. Just because there is a pile does not mean it is forsale. We order 100 ton and were told it would be here early Dec. I just had 50 ton delivered yesterday from US. It sounds like it has slowed down a bit there from before.
> 
> This would be good. No rain.
> 
> That's not good. Hopefully it wasn't someone just messing around.
> 
> Do you not use Hfire channels?
> 
> sven has been decently accurate this season so far.
> 
> For your sake I hope not.
> 
> If you have an operator RMS rentals had Komatsu Loaders cheap for winter rental. They were the ones brought in for Lawn Ranger. Now they are looking to send them out.
> 
> Yes it is considered a Haz material because of the oils and such it would be contaminated with.
> 
> Again this is a good thing.
> 
> You need a job. It makes you money and keeps you off ebay. Win Win
> 
> I used to drink approx 40 cans of pop a week. I stopped and lost 25 LBS. I dropped off a bit and drink maybe 2 a day now but working on stopping again. I also love bread. Not a good combo. Lots of sugar and lots of bread.
> 
> Not much. The funny thing is if any part or part of the process to make or get the food is organic it can be labled organic. It does not have to say 5% organic. It's like free range chickens. People imagine them in a field living a happy life. They are still in large coops just with open doors.


free range chickens. that's funny. they are just hopping around some field and then wham. they $10 lb chicken in the super market. sounds like a sitcom or cartoon for kids


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;1875650 said:


> Barlow said models are varying from 1" to 12".
> 
> So there's that.





Polarismalibu;1875651 said:


> 5 said one model is showing an inch or two the others show a foot


i'm sure it depends on its path and what we get for rain, as well as timing. if its early then maybe rain? if its later more snow? doesn't fog have something to do with snow amounts?


----------



## Greenery

TKLAWN;1875650 said:


> Barlow said models are varying from 1" to 12".
> 
> So there's that.


I liked how one of the weather nimrods stated that there's a 50% chance of a mild winter when we get early snows.

He also stated that this early cold weather is due to global warming.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1875601 said:


> Well I'm off to get a physical and then to fleet farm.


Pucker up butter cup.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1875626 said:


> I enjoy a couple 13, 14...


Only at a slimmer wedding.


----------



## CityGuy

Ryde,
Wright use tacs. Similar to hfire


----------



## Greenery

Holy cafe!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1875637 said:


> You spent your money on eBay already and I'll going to Fleet Farm! You're just asking to be broke!


Naw, were ok.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Greenery;1875660 said:


> I liked how one of the weather nimrods stated that there's a 50% chance of a mild winter when we get early snows.
> 
> He also stated that this early cold weather is due to global warming.


One day last week Dahl said its not even winter yet. Its a 50/50 chance it could stay this way or do a complete 180. It rained nearly every day in the spring and the nothing in the summer. Or a couple winters ago it was so slow then wham we were busier than ever


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1875638 said:


>


Doh K........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Greenery;1875666 said:


> Holy cafe!


Imagine the pipes for the furnaces? I bet they are all plugged


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1875647 said:


> There bulk may be only for presold deliveries. If you are heading down I would always call first. Just because there is a pile does not mean it is forsale. We order 100 ton and were told it would be here early Dec. I just had 50 ton delivered yesterday from US. It sounds like it has slowed down a bit there from before.
> 
> This would be good. No rain.
> 
> That's not good. Hopefully it wasn't someone just messing around.
> 
> Do you not use Hfire channels?
> 
> sven has been decently accurate this season so far.
> 
> For your sake I hope not.
> 
> If you have an operator RMS rentals had Komatsu Loaders cheap for winter rental. They were the ones brought in for Lawn Ranger. Now they are looking to send them out.
> 
> Yes it is considered a Haz material because of the oils and such it would be contaminated with.
> 
> Again this is a good thing.
> 
> You need a job. It makes you money and keeps you off ebay. Win Win
> 
> I used to drink approx 40 cans of pop a week. I stopped and lost 25 LBS. I dropped off a bit and drink maybe 2 a day now but working on stopping again. I also love bread. Not a good combo. Lots of sugar and lots of bread.
> 
> Not much. The funny thing is if any part or part of the process to make or get the food is organic it can be labled organic. It does not have to say 5% organic. It's like free range chickens. People imagine them in a field living a happy life. They are still in large coops just with open doors.


Yes sir, tomorrow....


----------



## Bill1090

Greenery;1875666 said:


> Holy cafe!


Yeah... I don't think those folks will be leaving anytime soon.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1875648 said:


> This!!!!!!!


You need to get into salt applications.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1875661 said:


> Pucker up butter cup.


Fun, fun!..


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;1875674 said:


> Yeah... I don't think those folks will be leaving anytime soon.


I heard it might be 50º this weekend there. Sounds like some major flooding issues will occur.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Greenery;1875666 said:


> Holy cafe!


Wow. Funny thing....I have heard nothing about power outages and such with this storm. At least not in the Major media. If a hummingbird fly's past my neighborhood, we drop a power line. I can't imagine the stress on the lines.
They probably have buried most of them due to lake effect snows over the years. Pretty good grid.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

I don't see phone/electric poles in the pic.


----------



## SSS Inc.

MNPLOWCO;1875684 said:


> I don't see phone/electric poles in the pic.


Looks like newer houses. Just like around here most of the new stuff is buried. At my house in Mpls. we have wires everywhere.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Greenery;1875666 said:


> Holy cafe!


"if that city plow driver gets any snow on my driveway I calling the mayor"

"And where the heck is my mail?!"


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1875672 said:


> Imagine the pipes for the furnaces? I bet they are all plugged


If they even have power to run them.


----------



## SSS Inc.

If I knew that storm was coming I would have a bobcat in the garage at the ready.


----------



## Greenery

MNPLOWCO;1875687 said:


> "if that city plow driver gets any snow on my driveway I calling the mayor"
> 
> "And where the heck is my mail?!"


There's no doubt in my mind both of those scenarios are happening.


----------



## CityGuy

MNPLOWCO;1875687 said:


> "if that city plow driver gets any snow on my driveway I calling the mayor"
> 
> "And where the heck is my mail?!"


On a truck stuck on the interstate.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I wonder if you can walk on the snow. If it's that compacted or do you sink to your armpits?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1875691 said:


> If I knew that storm was coming I would have a bobcat in the garage at the ready.


Would that fit in a regular 7' door?


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1875691 said:


> If I knew that storm was coming I would have a bobcat in the garage at the ready.


We all would be living in bobcats and loaders for a week given our conditions today.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1875694 said:


> I wonder if you can walk on the snow. If it's that compacted or do you sink to your armpits?


Looks like they walked on it. Couldn't say for sure with regular shoes/boots or snow shoes


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1875695 said:


> Would that fit in a regular 7' door?


Pretty sure ours would fit.



Hamelfire;1875696 said:


> We all would be living in bobcats and loaders for a week given our conditions today.


Looks like you need about a 4 yard loader minimum to get anything done efficiently.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1875676 said:


> You need to get into salt applications.


I do I just like freezing rain


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1875666 said:


> Holy cafe!


Who needs to go west to ride in the pow!


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;1875647 said:


> Do you not use Hfire channels.
> .


We normally use Wfire channels but the house was at the corner of the county so we used Wtac and Stac channels with multiple counties.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Some of the garage doors, you wouldn't have gotten out with a skid, wouldn't have been able to lift the arms, whole door snowed in.

Plus where do you put it? You're already 4-5' BEFORE you try to stack, and EVERYTHING is 4-5', so it's not like you can push the piles back.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1875695 said:


> Would that fit in a regular 7' door?


Without snow tires it should


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1875707 said:


> Some of the garage doors, you wouldn't have gotten out with a skid, wouldn't have been able to lift the arms, whole door snowed in.
> 
> Plus where do you put it? You're already 4-5' BEFORE you try to stack, and EVERYTHING is 4-5', so it's not like you can push the piles back.


Investing in a blower before that happened would have been wise


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1875709 said:


> Investing in a blower before that happened would have been wise


I haven't read other threads.... Anyone from other parts of the country talking of going out there to help like a couple of years ago in DC?


----------



## Doughboy12

ryde307;1875647 said:


> There bulk may be only for presold deliveries. If you are heading down I would always call first. Just because there is a pile does not mean it is forsale. We order 100 ton and were told it would be here early Dec. I just had 50 ton delivered yesterday from US. It sounds like it has slowed down a bit there from before.
> 
> This would be good. No rain.
> 
> That's not good. Hopefully it wasn't someone just messing around.
> 
> Do you not use Hfire channels?
> 
> sven has been decently accurate this season so far.
> 
> For your sake I hope not.
> 
> If you have an operator RMS rentals had Komatsu Loaders cheap for winter rental. They were the ones brought in for Lawn Ranger. Now they are looking to send them out.
> 
> Yes it is considered a Haz material because of the oils and such it would be contaminated with.
> 
> Again this is a good thing.
> 
> You need a job. It makes you money and keeps you off ebay. Win Win
> 
> I used to drink approx 40 cans of pop a week. I stopped and lost 25 LBS. I dropped off a bit and drink maybe 2 a day now but working on stopping again. I also love bread. Not a good combo. Lots of sugar and lots of bread.
> 
> Not much. The funny thing is if any part or part of the process to make or get the food is organic it can be labled organic. It does not have to say 5% organic. It's like free range chickens. People imagine them in a field living a happy life. They are still in large coops just with open doors.


Your not helping the post count like that...and you are wrong about the organic thing. If you go by the correct labels.


----------



## Doughboy12

They need the NYC melter trucks!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1875710 said:


> I haven't read other threads.... Anyone from other parts of the country talking of going out there to help like a couple of years ago in DC?


They wouldn't be able to get there even I don't think


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22;1875710 said:


> I haven't read other threads.... Anyone from other parts of the country talking of going out there to help like a couple of years ago in DC?


I would have gone.....but you might need me.xysport:laughing::salute:


----------



## Greenery

That was a quick delete.

That was spot on though lwmrdude.


----------



## albhb3

ya know wouldnt you just go out every hour and blow that back at your house it would save a headache or 2 its not like your gonna be going to work anyway


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1875714 said:


> They wouldn't be able to get there even I don't think


I read some guys said don't come that way, you'll never make it. I would be worried about getting paid when the dust settles. No way would I want to be in that position.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1875721 said:


> I read some guys said don't come that way, you'll never make it. I would be worried about getting paid when the dust settles. No way would I want to be in that position.


Pre pay only!


----------



## Mike_PS

guys, we've been pretty darn lenient with your posts and comments in here however, there is NO need to post vulgar language, call each other names, etc. so, if we could all continue on without posting comments as such then we wouldn't need to remove or edit the thread Thumbs Up

thanks all, we would greatly appreciate it...have a good one :waving:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Anyone on here know of anybody that would be interested in 2011 Siverado 1/2 ton? Not for plowing obviously but maybe someone knows somebody looking. I'm selling my daily driver. 50,000 miles. Figured I would ask before it heads to craigslist.


----------



## albhb3

Greenery;1875719 said:


> That was a quick delete.
> 
> That was spot on though lwmrdude.


M.O.D.'s watching these days

^ I see said the blind man


----------



## Greenery

SSS Inc.;1875725 said:


> Anyone on here know of anybody that would be interested in 2011 Siverado 1/2 ton? Not for plowing obviously but maybe someone knows somebody looking. I'm selling my daily driver. 50,000 miles. Figured I would ask before it heads to craigslist.


Heavy discount for peeling paint?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Wendy's spicy chicken.


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;1875733 said:


> Wendy's spicy chicken.


I just had a # 2 from there


----------



## SSS Inc.

Greenery;1875730 said:


> Heavy discount for peeling paint?


Its not peeling. Just some tiny little cracks only seen at certain angles (only the hood). I was going to get it painted but hell if I kept it I would just go with the way it is.


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;1875732 said:


> They wouldnt dare we keep the lights on for em in the summer


I was just thinking the advertisers on here ought to pay a premium to show up on this thread. This site obviously brings the numbers to advertisers to sell the idea and this thread is half of the sites traffic.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1875681 said:


> I heard it might be 50º this weekend there. Sounds like some major flooding issues will occur.


Heard that too... That would suck


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;1875738 said:


> I was just thinking the advertisers on here ought to pay a premium to show up on this thread. This site obviously brings the numbers to advertisers to sell the idea and this thread is half of the sites traffic.


thats offensive only 1/2 more like 2/3Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1875738 said:


> I was just thinking the advertisers on here ought to pay a premium to show up on this thread. This site obviously brings the numbers to advertisers to sell the idea and this thread is half of the sites traffic.


It is, but not new posters, just 20 +/- guys bantering back and forth.

While the post numbers are up, it's not like there are 100,000 original posters for the ads.


----------



## Greenery

albhb3;1875734 said:


> I just had a # 2 from there


And before you know it you'll be taking a #2.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1875741 said:


> It is, but not new posters, just 20 +/- guys bantering back and forth.
> 
> While the post numbers are up, it's not like there are 100,000 original posters for the ads.


True but there are a lot of lurkers out there, even ones from different states.


----------



## albhb3

Greenery;1875743 said:


> And before you know it you'll be taking a #2.


I mt'd the tank already TYVM


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1875626 said:


> I enjoy a couple 13, 14...


I should note that generally when I do drink, I go all out.


----------



## albhb3

whats the odds for QC posting pics tonight... hes gonna miss the memo on vulgar language


----------



## cbservicesllc

Michael J. Donovan;1875724 said:


> guys, we've been pretty darn lenient with your posts and comments in here however, there is NO need to post vulgar language, call each other names, etc. so, if we could all continue on without posting comments as such then we wouldn't need to remove or edit the thread Thumbs Up
> 
> thanks all, we would greatly appreciate it...have a good one :waving:


Can you even use vulgar language here? I thought it got edited?

Edit: That was a legit question... not trying to cause issues.


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;1875744 said:


> True but there are a lot of lurkers out there, even ones from different states.


Im pretty sure they see what goes on in here and run for the hills


----------



## albhb3

cbservicesllc;1875750 said:


> Can you even use vulgar language here? I thought it got edited?


now you gone and done it piss off the powers that be


----------



## SnowGuy73

Must suck to have a plow that isn't even wide enough to cover your tire tracks...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1875750 said:


> Can you even use vulgar language here? I thought it got edited?


Ha.

You guys got yelled at and I wasn't involved!


----------



## Bill1090

albhb3;1875751 said:


> Im pretty sure they see what goes on in here and run for the hills


Not if Quality would hurry up with the pics.


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;1875754 said:


> Ha.
> 
> You guys got yelled at and I wasn't involved!


you started it


----------



## SSS Inc.

See Greenery.....Paints all there. Thumbs Up


----------



## MNPLOWCO

SnowGuy73;1875754 said:


> Ha.
> 
> You guys got yelled at and I wasn't involved!


ya, and I'm telling mom!


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;1875757 said:


> See Greenery.....Paints all there. Thumbs Up


go park it on top of that pile over there


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1875753 said:


> Must suck to have a plow that isn't even wide enough to cover your tire tracks...


Surprised its not a v. That's a half ton right?


----------



## Greenery

SSS Inc.;1875757 said:


> See Greenery.....Paints all there. Thumbs Up


You would have vanity plates.

Looks good from a distance.


----------



## Bill1090

Wow we finally broke 20 degrees


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1875772 said:


> Wow we finally broke 20 degrees


Only 14° here still


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1875754 said:


> Ha.
> 
> You guys got yelled at and I wasn't involved!


That's a first.


----------



## CityGuy

16 and sunny here.


----------



## Bill1090

Apparently I'm headed to MOA Saturday. Is there anywhere good around there to eat?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1875761 said:


> Surprised its not a v. That's a half ton right?


One ton...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1875779 said:


> That's a first.


Ya it is....


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;1875782 said:


> Apparently I'm headed to MOA Saturday. Is there anywhere good around there to eat?


Plenty of places IN there to eat. Good bad and ugly.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;1875782 said:


> Apparently I'm headed to MOA Saturday. Is there anywhere good around there to eat?


Hooters....


----------



## CityGuy

Is anybody going to try and scrape their lots this weekend if it warms up?


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1875787 said:


> Hooters....


Where???????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dahl just said a couple inches, nuisance. He then said it could still change and be considerably more.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1875754 said:


> Ha.
> 
> You guys got yelled at and I wasn't involved!


It's a miracle! !


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1875789 said:


> Where???????


I am sure that you have been kicked out of it already.


----------



## Greenery

Green Grass;1875793 said:


> I am sure that you have been kicked out of it already.


No honking allowed.


----------



## Doughboy12

We need 30.5 pages a day to make 125000 by New Years.


----------



## Doughboy12

Where is FEMA???
They need to get those people to safety!!!


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;1875799 said:


> Where is FEMA???
> They need to get those people to safety!!!


Hitting the sauce a bit early today?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1875793 said:


> I am sure that you have been kicked out of it already.


Never been to one.


----------



## CityGuy

And the results are in. 

We are 99.9 % sure we are having a .......




Gota tell the wife first!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1875789 said:


> Where???????


It's at moa


----------



## Polarismalibu

Now I got a salt/sand call. You guys jinxed me


----------



## Bill1090

Hamelfire;1875807 said:


> And the results are in.
> 
> We are 99.9 % sure we are having a .......
> 
> Gota tell the wife first!


She doesn't know yet?


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1875809 said:


> It's at moa


I know I was trying to be funny.


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;1875811 said:


> She doesn't know yet?


Sent her a message to call me asap. They just called me with results of the Harmony test for all kinds of defects and what the likely sex of the baby are.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Is there a place a guy can get salt/sand mix closer to Rogers the better


----------



## Bill1090

Hamelfire;1875815 said:


> Sent her a message to call me asap. They just called me with results of the Harmony test for all kinds of defects and what the likely sex of the baby are.


Ahhh I see


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;1875818 said:


> Is there a place a guy can get salt/sand mix closer to Rogers the better


County shop.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1875818 said:


> Is there a place a guy can get salt/sand mix closer to Rogers the better


Barton in MG possibly Hassen Sand


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1875825 said:


> Barton in MG possibly Hassen Sand


They have it mixed with salt or is it just sand?


----------



## BOSS LAWN

Polarismalibu;1875826 said:


> They have it mixed with salt or is it just sand?


70% sand 30% salt


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;1875802 said:


> Hitting the sauce a bit early today?


No...just thinking back to the outcry for the hurricane.


----------



## albhb3

I hate forgeting to plug the truck in at work wouldnt start until it was plugged in for 20. Just put 5w40 rotella in hopefully it helps a bit


----------



## albhb3

Hamelfire;1875815 said:


> Sent her a message to call me asap. They just called me with results of the Harmony test for all kinds of defects and what the likely sex of the baby are.


how much did they take you for we waited whatever happens, happens

and remember the ***** falls off the dumb ones,well thats what the radio said


----------



## TKLAWN

albhb3;1875835 said:


> I hate forgeting to plug the truck in at work wouldnt start until it was plugged in for 20. Just put 5w40 rotella in hopefully it helps a bit


Have you had good luck with the 5w40?

I asked Fleet Farm to put 10w30 in mine today and they looked at me like I was nuts.


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;1875835 said:


> I hate forgeting to plug the truck in at work wouldnt start until it was plugged in for 20. Just put 5w40 rotella in hopefully it helps a bit


It's not even that cold!


----------



## albhb3

TKLAWN;1875842 said:


> Have you had good luck with the 5w40?
> 
> I asked Fleet Farm to put 10w30 in mine today and they looked at me like I was nuts.


Dont know yet just first change since bought dont know what they put in it but cant hurt... Ill let you know have heard real good things


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;1875843 said:


> It's not even that cold!


fired right up at 1am not very happy at noon


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1875843 said:


> It's not even that cold!


Must be an older 7.3. Had a 99 that wouldn't start below 29 degree for crap.

Had a hard time if it was below 35 and "humid".


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1875852 said:


> Must be an older 7.3. Had a 99 that wouldn't start below 29 degree for crap.
> 
> Had a hard time if it was below 35 and "humid".


6.0 I know I know


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sure is nice to have floor heat in the truck.


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1875854 said:


> Sure is nice to have floor heat in the truck.


What was wrong with it


----------



## Polarismalibu

Fricken nsi has no salt what a shock


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;1875853 said:


> 6.0 I know I know


Bummer! Probably a bad relay for the glow plugs


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1875826 said:


> They have it mixed with salt or is it just sand?


Both last I knew.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

albhb3;1875855 said:


> What was wrong with it


Software glitch shut it down.

Figured what it was, posts about it on the Dodge forums.


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;1875837 said:


> how much did they take you for we waited whatever happens, happens
> 
> and remember the ***** falls off the dumb ones,well thats what the radio said


Not sure. Insurance paid for it.


----------



## CityGuy

And now the big reveal.

It's 






A















Girl


----------



## jimslawnsnow

albhb3;1875853 said:


> 6.0 I know I know


Get the volts checked on the FICM. Bet that's the problem. If it is, get the wiring harness replaced at the same time, no matter what they say. Been there, done that when I had mine.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Hamelfire;1875872 said:


> And now the big reveal.
> 
> It's
> 
> Girl


Congrats!!!!!
Have fun. They blink there little eyes at you and say "Daddy".. Then you melt.

Good Luck!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1875872 said:


> And now the big reveal.
> 
> It's
> 
> A
> 
> Girl


Make sure you have plenty of guns


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1875862 said:


> Bummer! Probably a bad relay for the glow plugs


More likely the FICM. Its really common I found out


----------



## TKLAWN

MNPLOWCO;1875879 said:


> Congrats!!!!!
> Have fun. They blink there little eyes at you and say "Daddy".. Then you melt.
> 
> Good Luck!


Yes sir....And open up your wallet.

Comgrats HAMEL enjoy it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1875881 said:


> More likely the FICM. Its really common I found out


I had that relay go out 3 times and it was hard to start 40 and below. It could be ether I suppose


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1875869 said:


> Software glitch shut it down.
> 
> Figured what it was, posts about it on the Dodge forums.


nice gotta love technology at least it fixed


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1875872 said:


> And now the big reveal.
> 
> It's
> 
> A
> 
> Girl


Congrats!!!


----------



## albhb3

Hamelfire;1875870 said:


> Not sure. Insurance paid for it.


lucky ours did not congrats!


jimslawnsnow;1875878 said:


> Get the volts checked on the FICM. Bet that's the problem. If it is, get the wiring harness replaced at the same time, no matter what they say. Been there, done that when I had mine.


ficm reads 48 both with key on and cranking


Polarismalibu;1875884 said:


> I had that relay go out 3 times and it was hard to start 40 and below. It could be ether I suppose


have to check the relay at least its easy to get to runs like a top other than that any idea on voltage should be I guess it could be a starter ready to die


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;1875889 said:


> lucky ours did not congrats!
> 
> ficm reads 48 both with key on and cranking
> 
> have to check the relay at least its easy to get to runs like a top other than that any idea on voltage should be I guess it could be a starter ready to die


Have someone turn the key on the relay should click. Otherwise you just need a 12v test light to check it


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger we still on for tomorrow?


----------



## Bill1090

Hamelfire;1875872 said:


> And now the big reveal.
> 
> It's
> 
> A
> 
> Girl


Congrats!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1875900 said:


> Ranger we still on for tomorrow?


Dinner date??


----------



## jimslawnsnow

https://scontent-b-lga.xx.fbcdn.net...=3483d950697ab42b7caa36e9893ca615&oe=5519264B

I wonder if this means its going to slow down some?


----------



## olsonbro

Hamelfire;1875872 said:


> And now the big reveal.
> 
> It's
> 
> A
> 
> Girl


That's awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckar...10&compaction=on&mean_mt=on&max_mt=on&mean=on

this sure changed


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1875908 said:


> http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckar...10&compaction=on&mean_mt=on&max_mt=on&mean=on
> 
> this sure changed


So 2.5"???


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;1875896 said:


> Have someone turn the key on the relay should click. Otherwise you just need a 12v test light to check it


ok ill have the wife do it Thumbs Up it seems as the GP are working fine fires up with no smoke but ill check. possibility of a starter??? I did notice on the battery cables there a little corroded on the ends of the wiring not on connectors.


----------



## albhb3

hamel just so you know... ill be lookin for a hot date in about 18.5 yearsThumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1875903 said:


> Dinner date??


Maybe.....,,


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1875872 said:


> And now the big reveal.
> 
> It's
> 
> A
> 
> Girl


I have 75 boxes of clothes that I will drop off later.


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;1875917 said:


> hamel just so you know ill be lookin for a hot date in about 18.5 yearsThumbs Up


I will have my hit men ready.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1875919 said:


> I have 75 boxes of clothes that I will drop off later.


You and Tom both.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1875910 said:


> So 2.5"???


at 10:1. im not the greatest at these things. hoping SSS will come on and explain a little more. but at the same setting this am is was around 7" if I read it right. I am betting the ratio will be higher than 10. I am not sure how to figure it out


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1875900 said:


> Ranger we still on for tomorrow?


What time should I be over for the party.


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;1875915 said:


> ok ill have the wife do it Thumbs Up it seems as the GP are working fine fires up with no smoke but ill check. possibility of a starter??? I did notice on the battery cables there a little corroded on the ends of the wiring not on connectors.


It could be a starter but I would guess its not,, its a 6.0 a starter is to easy of a problem



albhb3;1875917 said:


> hamel just so you know ill be lookin for a hot date in about 18.5 yearsThumbs Up


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## albhb3

Hamelfire;1875920 said:


> I will have my hit men ready.


:laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

I bought a new Marcum flasher....


----------



## NorthernProServ

albhb3;1875853 said:


> 6.0 I know I know


Check the FICM, anything below 46v is bad. Bet money that this is it, had the same issue when I had the 6.0. Got it repaired and problem solved.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Congrats Hamel!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1875927 said:


> I bought a new Marcum flasher....


you have a spending issue 

I have a showdown


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1875923 said:


> What time should I be over for the party.


About 500 Saturday morning.


----------



## NorthernProServ

jimslawnsnow;1875881 said:


> More likely the FICM. Its really common I found out


Ah missed your post on this. What he said.


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;1875927 said:


> I bought a new Marcum flasher....


which one you get


----------



## NorthernProServ

albhb3;1875889 said:


> lucky ours did not congrats!
> 
> ficm reads 48 both with key on and cranking
> 
> have to check the relay at least its easy to get to runs like a top other than that any idea on voltage should be I guess it could be a starter ready to die


Should be good at 48v then....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;1875928 said:


> Check the FICM, anything below 46v is bad. Bet money that this is it, had the same issue when I had the 6.0. Got it repaired and problem solved.


I think he said his was at 48. mine was at 13


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1875826 said:


> They have it mixed with salt or is it just sand?


Barton does... mix


----------



## albhb3

NorthernProServ;1875937 said:


> Should be good at 48v then....


yep at least I didnt touch the sides of the box.. thats a bad day I hear, Ill make a video tommarrow morning not plugged in and go from there. It just cranks damn slow like a dead battery but those are new

no codes check engine lights etc...put new fuel/air filters in as well


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1875931 said:


> you have a spending issue
> 
> I have a showdown


Haha.

I'm compulsive!


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;1875942 said:


> yep at least I didnt touch the sides of the box.. thats a bad day I hear, Ill make a video tommarrow morning not plugged in and go from there. It just cranks damn slow like a dead battery but those are new
> 
> no codes check engine lights etc...put new fuel/air filters in as well


Time for a 6.7! Thumbs Up


----------



## ryde307

Polarismalibu;1875705 said:


> Who needs to go west to ride in the pow!


I would love if we had that.



jimslawnsnow;1875905 said:


> https://scontent-b-lga.xx.fbcdn.net...=3483d950697ab42b7caa36e9893ca615&oe=5519264B
> 
> I wonder if this means its going to slow down some?


Unless I read that wrong what was the point of them posting that? They say this winter is hard to predict, some times will be above normal and some below. Isn't that every winter?



cbservicesllc;1875939 said:


> Barton does... mix


Kraemer Aggregate does also. More near SSS.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1875944 said:


> Haha.
> 
> I'm compulsive!


I am too. That's why I try to stay away fro, cabelas,fleet farm, northern stuff like that. Expensive every time


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1875934 said:


> which one you get


Just a vx-1.

I don't use them a whole lot in the house, only early ice.


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;1875945 said:


> Time for a 6.7! Thumbs Up


that would go over well hamel wouldnt need his hit men then


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1875948 said:


> I am too. That's why I try to stay away fro, cabelas,fleet farm, northern stuff like that. Expensive every time


This is true.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://bringmethenews.com/2014/11/2...ry-minnesotan-food-hotdish-good-lutefisk-bad/

pretty funny video about Minnesota food


----------



## jimslawnsnow

yuhas shows 40 for sunday. said not much snow but a lot of wind to blow it around.


----------



## skorum03

Polarismalibu;1875140 said:


> We can do you two vs me but I should let you know I played varsity and I'm young still I move fast!
> 
> Here's your regulation net. Expensive!
> 
> http://www.arizonasportsequipment.c...ey-goals/regulation-goals-72-x-48/sku/238opw/


Did you play in Rogers? If so, we may have played against each other I remember playing Rogers in a tournament at one point in Highschool



SSS Inc.;1875509 said:


> That wouldn't be a fixed income. Lots of fluctuations. Variable might be the word for it.


Variable is the word for it.



Polarismalibu;1875787 said:


> Hooters....


Last time I was there a few years ago they had a male employee and it wasn't a manager



LwnmwrMan22;1875852 said:


> Must be an older 7.3. Had a 99 that wouldn't start below 29 degree for crap.
> 
> Had a hard time if it was below 35 and "humid".





albhb3;1875942 said:


> yep at least I didnt touch the sides of the box.. thats a bad day I hear, Ill make a video tommarrow morning not plugged in and go from there. It just cranks damn slow like a dead battery but those are new
> 
> no codes check engine lights etc...put new fuel/air filters in as well


my 7.3 does the same thing


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1875788 said:


> Is anybody going to try and scrape their lots this weekend if it warms up?


This guy...


----------



## TKLAWN

Ian's word of the day kids is Novembuary.

CLOWN!


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;1875842 said:


> Have you had good luck with the 5w40?
> 
> I asked Fleet Farm to put 10w30 in mine today and they looked at me like I was nuts.


We put 10w in both 7.3's this go around... so far morning starting is a lot better!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1875872 said:


> And now the big reveal.
> 
> It's
> 
> A
> 
> Girl


Congrats! Get your gun ready now!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1875861 said:


> Fricken nsi has no salt what a shock


Whats their estimate on restock?


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1875905 said:


> https://scontent-b-lga.xx.fbcdn.net...=3483d950697ab42b7caa36e9893ca615&oe=5519264B
> 
> I wonder if this means its going to slow down some?


Looks like they basically have no idea...


----------



## albhb3

cbservicesllc;1875978 said:


> Congrats! Get your gun ready now!


what did I ever do to you


----------



## albhb3

cbservicesllc;1875976 said:


> We put 10w in both 7.3's this go around... so far morning starting is a lot better!


good to hear hope it works well


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1875922 said:


> at 10:1. im not the greatest at these things. hoping SSS will come on and explain a little more. but at the same setting this am is was around 7" if I read it right. I am betting the ratio will be higher than 10. I am not sure how to figure it out


A good rule of thumb is to wait for NWS readings to come in on that chart and divide the accumulation by the qpf and that will give you the ratio NWS is thinking... 10 inches accumulation divided by 1 inch of qpf (moisture) equals 10:1... its just a rough estimate because there may be different ratios for different periods based on temp aloft and on the surface... temps below freezing think 15:1 or greater...


----------



## Doughboy12

Hamelfire;1875920 said:


> I will have my hit men ready.


With a boy you only worry about 1 willy...
With a girl you have to worry about them ALL!!!
Congratulations.


----------



## cbservicesllc

skorum03;1875957 said:


> Did you play in Rogers? If so, we may have played against each other I remember playing Rogers in a tournament at one point in Highschool
> 
> Variable is the word for it.
> 
> Last time I was there a few years ago they had a male employee and it wasn't a manager
> 
> my 7.3 does the same thing


Try 10w oil next oil change


----------



## cbservicesllc

albhb3;1875990 said:


> what did I ever do to you


Haha, just a blanket statement...


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1875979 said:


> Whats their estimate on restock?


She had no clue


----------



## Polarismalibu

skorum03;1875957 said:


> Did you play in Rogers? If so, we may have played against each other I remember playing Rogers in a tournament at one point in Highschool
> 
> Variable is the word for it.
> 
> Last time I was there a few years ago they had a male employee and it wasn't a manager
> 
> my 7.3 does the same thing


Nope I was Osseo


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;1875999 said:


> With a boy you only worry about 1 willy...
> With a girl you have to worry about them ALL!!!
> Congratulations.


:laughing:


----------



## albhb3

another day another day of no hotties on the beach.....WHAT DID WE DO SO WRONG!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;1876020 said:


> another day another day of no hotties on the beach.....WHAT DID WE DO SO WRONG!!!!!!


The night is young but I have a feeling the women down there are old.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1876024 said:


> The night is young but I have a feeling the women down there are old.


Hahaha....


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;1876024 said:


> The night is young but I have a feeling the women down there are old.


Maybe it's one of those Red Hat Society vacations or whatever they're called.


----------



## qualitycut

Sorry boys didn't go to the beach much today. Took a booze cab tour. Going to trunk bay tomorrow supposed to be top beach on the island so i will try tomorrow. Left the phone back most the day so i didn't keep looking at the meteo


----------



## unit28

I still say the heavies will be mon night

I ll tell you why later
And no, it's not because the forcing
line runs through norrh branch


----------



## Doughboy12

Bel just said the whole thing misses us!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

Check that...we see a wrap around at the end.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;1876040 said:


> Bel just said the whole thing misses us!!!


Uh oh. In may of 13 I was suppose to get 2" or 4". We got 18"


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1876047 said:


> Uh oh. In may of 13 I was suppose to get 2" or 4". We got 18"


But I hadn't just bought a plow... We won't get much this season now. Just like the year I bought my mountain sled!


----------



## Doughboy12

Wild on in...:30?


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1876046 said:


> Check that...we see a wrap around at the end.


How much??...... and from who?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Maybe he's not even on the island maybe he's in the work house or something


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;1876049 said:


> But I hadn't just bought a plow... We won't get much this season now. Just like the year I bought my mountain sled!


But quality is gone.


----------



## unit28

Doughboy12;1876046 said:


> Check that...we see a wrap around at the end.


It won't slow down enough for a wrap


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1876056 said:


> Maybe he's not even on the island maybe he's in the work house or something


Ha, only thing that sucks is im ready fro bed by 8, your time its 6. My schedule is cafed


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1876063 said:


> But quality is gone.


And hes got a few places for me to try it out if it snows.


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;1876056 said:


> Maybe he's not even on the island maybe he's in the work house or something


:laughing:

could be


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1876039 said:


> I still say the heavies will be mon night
> 
> I ll tell you why later
> And no, it's not because the forcing
> line runs through norrh branch


Holy cats! Looks intense!


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1876054 said:


> How much??...... and from who?


Nothing to be concerned about.


----------



## Doughboy12

unit28;1876064 said:


> It won't slow down enough for a wrap


Just telling you what a trained meteorologist said. 
I know it's true...I saw it on TV


----------



## TKLAWN

Doughboy12;1876083 said:


> Just telling you what a trained meteorologist said.
> I know it's true...I saw it on TV


Same goes for the internets.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1876065 said:


> Ha, only thing that sucks is im ready fro bed by 8, your time its 6. My schedule is cafed


When I went on my cruise it was like that too, I forced myself to stay awake Figured I could sleep at home


----------



## Doughboy12

That woman has the most annoying voice ever. How does Chorski sit there and listen to that every game?


----------



## Doughboy12

TKLAWN;1876086 said:


> Same goes for the internets.


True dat....


----------



## TKLAWN

Doughboy12;1876090 said:


> That woman has the most annoying voice ever. How does Chorski sit there and listen to that every game?


PA has her on all the time too, she knows nothing about sports.
She's pretty hot though.


----------



## Polarismalibu

TKLAWN;1876099 said:


> PA has her on all the time too, she knows nothing about sports.
> She's pretty hot though.


That's really the only thing she has going


----------



## Doughboy12

TKLAWN;1876099 said:


> PA has her on all the time too, she knows nothing about sports.
> She's pretty hot though.


Um OK... If you like paisty white skin.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1876102 said:


> Um OK... If you like paisty white skin.


Yeah she needs to go outside a bit more. She's not bad nothing special


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1876090 said:


> That woman has the most annoying voice ever. How does Chorski sit there and listen to that every game?


You do whatever you have to do to stay relevant. Chorske was the last "star" to come from my high school.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1876104 said:


> You do whatever you have to do to stay relevant. Chorske was the last "star" to come from my high school.


Ol' droopy eye... He was at the U when I was there.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

this is still going down. even at 18:1

http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckar...18&compaction=on&mean_mt=on&max_mt=on&mean=on


----------



## Doughboy12

Stay tuned. She is up again when they come back from break.


----------



## unit28

Doughboy12;1876083 said:


> Just telling you what a trained meteorologist said.
> I know it's true...I saw it on TV


Bell couldn't get a nowcast straight.

Even nws has hinted whats up
Check spaghetti charts


----------



## TKLAWN

Doughboy12;1876102 said:


> Um OK... If you like paisty white skin.


Two beers and you would be all over that!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

There looks to be a break in precip for much of the day sat and the
first half of sat nite as low pressure develops in tx in advance of
a digging trough. Meanwhile...a second (and weaker) low will be
moving across the northern rockies at the same time. Temps will warm
considerably sat/sat nite as warm air and moisture gets drawn north.
Model guidance is showing temps into the 40s on sat and remaining
above freezing sat night. Sat nite (at least the second half) will
once again feature -ra/dz and patchy fog most prevalent in e mn/wi.
We will continue to see -shra at least in e mn & wi for the first
half of sunday as a consolidation of low pressure centers begins to
occur over the southern great lakes.

The merging of these two lows will cause a rapid intensification of
a singular low somewhere in the great lakes early mon. If nothing
else...this rapid deepening of the low will produce strong winds for
our area. Cold air will quickly wrap around the system by mon with
any precip changing to snow. In terms of precip...there will be a
deformation area of precip stretching behind the low enhanced by the
upper level low moving directly over the state of mn on mon. At this
time it looks like the majority of (significant) snowfall will be
confined to the northern half of mn...but there remains a decent
chance for snow over the entire region. Pops at this juncture will
remain in the chance category with snowfall amounts just too
difficult to nail down. As mentioned earlier...wind will be the main
impact from this system with sustained winds greater than 20kt with
gusts potentially exceeding 35kt. Depending on the composition and
amount of snow...blowing and drifting snow may become a significant
factor. Please stay tuned to future forecasts as we refine snow
chances/amounts.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

spaghetti charts? I have no idea what that is


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1876112 said:


> Bell couldn't get a nowcast straight.
> 
> Even nws has hinted whats up
> Check spaghetti charts


:laughing:


----------



## Bill1090

TKLAWN;1876113 said:


> Two beers and you would be all over that!


She's not that bad. I'd say it'd only take one.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1876117 said:


> spaghetti charts? I have no idea what that is


I think thats the forecast soundings you can get from some of these maps... I have no clue how to read them... they make me dizzy... unit?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;1876120 said:


> She's not that bad. I'd say it'd only take one.


I was thinking as long as she is still breathing I'm game.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1876126 said:


> I was thinking as long as she is still breathing I'm game.


Such him standards you have there. She has to at least be awake!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ballard just layed someone out!


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;1876126 said:


> I was thinking as long as she is still breathing I'm game.


now hear me out ...if shes not are you up for a munging


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1876124 said:


> I think thats the forecast soundings you can get from some of these maps... I have no clue how to read them... they make me dizzy... unit?


Its all the possible paths of the lows and such shown on a map using model data. Ussually they are all over the place which is why I guess they are called spaghetti maps.


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;1876117 said:


> spaghetti charts? I have no idea what that is


Couple here .....

http://www.esrl.noaa.gov/psd/map/images/ens/ens.html


----------



## Doughboy12

TKLAWN;1876113 said:


> Two beers and you would be all over that!


I don't think she drinks beer... Oh you meant me...;-)


----------



## unit28

Look at the lps

Not a deep cyclogenetic system
Nore a tight wrap

Its elongated


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1876132 said:


> Ballard just layed someone out!


Reverse that...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1876147 said:


> Reverse that...


No............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh good. Our power just went out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1876145 said:


> Look at the lps
> 
> Not a deep cyclogenetic system
> Nore a tight wrap
> 
> Its elongated


I hate elongated storms. They are eLONGgated snowfalls.


----------



## qualitycut

Wow the meteo dropped, this mango beer from the island is pretty darn good.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1876153 said:


> Oh good. Our power just went out.


Its just getting you ready for your lake effect snow Sunday


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1876153 said:


> Oh good. Our power just went out.


To much ps4 action


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Guys are not going to be happy if paychecks don't get done.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1876158 said:


> Its just getting you ready for your lake effect snow Sunday


Sunday?

Oh boy...........

Monday Night A 40 percent chance of snow. Cloudy, with a low around 15. Northwest wind around 15 mph.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1876163 said:


> Guys are not going to be happy if paychecks don't get done.


Better fire up the backup generator


----------



## qualitycut

Im behind on the news but wtf is with dipcafe giving amnesty to 5 million illegals?


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1876171 said:


> Im behind on the news but wtf is with dipcafe giving amnesty to 5 million illegals?


All has to to with the election results. Someone in here called it that night he would do that


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1876167 said:


> Better fire up the backup generator


Might be going to go buy one. See how long we don't have heat.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1876171 said:


> Im behind on the news but wtf is with dipcafe giving amnesty to 5 million illegals?


That was going g on when you were still here


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1876175 said:


> Might be going to go buy one. See how long we don't have heat.


At least your truck has heat now.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1876175 said:


> Might be going to go buy one. See how long we don't have heat.


You could use mine if you weren't so far away.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1876180 said:


> At least your truck has heat now.


:laughing: 'tis true.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1876171 said:


> Im behind on the news but wtf is with dipcafe giving amnesty to 5 million illegals?


He vowed to do that the day after the election... surprised it's taking this long...


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1876175 said:


> Might be going to go buy one. See how long we don't have heat.


If you were closer I would say you could grab mine. Draintile pipe off the truck heater into the house you will be fine!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1876139 said:


> Couple here .....
> 
> http://www.esrl.noaa.gov/psd/map/images/ens/ens.html


OK. I'll try to rap my brain around that stuff. Ever though of holding a class? I'd gladly pay for it. Just a thought


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1876185 said:


> If you were closer I would say you could grab mine. Draintile pipe off the truck heater into the house you will be fine!


******* and ghetto. I like it


----------



## Polarismalibu

Wow kemper!!!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

Lazy sticks and lazy play... This is getting sad.


----------



## qualitycut

Well, good thing is maybe once they start paying 30 plus % in taxes they will say cafe this and go back.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1876192 said:


> Well, good thing is maybe once they start paying 30 plus % in taxes they will say cafe this and go back.


I doubt it.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1876156 said:


> Wow the meteo dropped, this mango beer from the island is pretty darn good.


Mango beer, go on......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1876180 said:


> At least your truck has heat now.


For the ones who are old enough to remember 1988. Man that was hot. No a/c in the house. Luckily dad bought a new truck. Il we used to drive around for hours. Usually til dark to escape the heat. None of my friends or realities had it either. I had the same idea to do that to the house. But I was a kid and didn't know much


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1876192 said:


> Well, good thing is maybe once they start paying 30 plus % in taxes they will say cafe this and go back.


You actually think they pay taxes

They now every waypossible to milk the system, and if they get caught they could care less.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1876171 said:


> Im behind on the news but wtf is with dipcafe giving amnesty to 5 million illegals?


It's absolutely unbelievable. I hope that this country revolts to put a stop to this crap.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1876185 said:


> If you were closer I would say you could grab mine. Draintile pipe off the truck heater into the house you will be fine!


Yeah... That'll work. I'll need all 5 trucks to heat the mansion I have.


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;1875950 said:


> that would go over well hamel wouldnt need his hit men then


Haha......


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1876198 said:


> Yeah... That'll work. I'll need all 5 trucks to heat the mansion I have.


No need to be greedy now. One room is enough. Maybe a bathroom too


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1876195 said:


> ... But I was a kid and didn't know much


So you're saying not much has changed... I kid I kid


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1876198 said:


> Yeah... That'll work. I'll need all 5 trucks to heat the mansion I have.


Oven??....


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1876198 said:


> Yeah... That'll work. I'll need all 5 trucks to heat the mansion I have.


Did you take the wheels off the house already? You could just drag it to someplace with power...lol


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1875999 said:


> With a boy you only worry about 1 willy...
> With a girl you have to worry about them ALL!!!
> Congratulations.


True.....

Very very true.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1876203 said:


> Oven??....


We decided to run off the tailpipe. We can rev the engine and get a better airflow for the supply.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1876208 said:


> We decided to run off the tailpipe. We can rev the engine and get a better airflow for the supply.


Stick the pipe in the tub you will have a jacuzzi then


----------



## TKLAWN

Hamelfire;1876206 said:


> True.....
> 
> Very very true.


Possibility they don't like the willy also.

Starting to think that might not be bad myself.


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1876203 said:


> Oven??....


can you say burn down house.


----------



## SSS Inc.

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


Doughboy12;1876205 said:


> Did you take the wheels off the house already? You could just drag it to someplace with power...lol


----------



## Bill1090

Green Grass;1876214 said:


> can you say burn down house.


That's just a minor detail though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1876214 said:


> can you say burn down house.


We'd be warm, plus the police would bring us blankets.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1876218 said:


> We'd be warm, plus the police would bring us blankets.


Win win situation!


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1876197 said:


> It's absolutely unbelievable. I hope that this country revolts to put a stop to this crap.


Impeachment time.....


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1876220 said:


> Impeachment time.....


Shoulda been done long time ago


----------



## 1997chevy

Green Grass;1876214 said:


> can you say burn down house.


We have done that a few times when the lines go down. Works good. not sure how you would burn down the house though......


----------



## CityGuy

TKLAWN;1876210 said:


> Possibility they don't like the willy also.
> 
> Starting to think that might not be bad myself.


Well um watching my own daughter might be strange.

Just saying.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1876214 said:


> can you say burn down house.


Didn't you just save a basement?


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1876222 said:


> Shoulda been done long time ago


Agreed.....


----------



## IDST

Please please please don't snow. I have opening wisconsin deer hunting this weekend.


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;1876222 said:


> Shoulda been done long time ago


Yes it should've.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jagext;1876230 said:


> Please please please don't snow. I have opening wisconsin deer hunting this weekend.


Oh now it's going to for sure


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1876220 said:


> Impeachment time.....


There will be lawsuits, impeachment proceedings etc. etc. Up to this point he has gotten everything he wants. It has to end sometime.


----------



## Bill1090

jagext;1876230 said:


> Please please please don't snow. I have opening wisconsin deer hunting this weekend.


There's no deer over here anyways......


----------



## Camden

Wild are getting dominated. First time I've seen them play on tilted ice this season. Can't believe it's still 0-0


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1876233 said:


> There will be lawsuits, impeachment proceedings etc. etc. Up to this point he has gotten everything he wants. It has to end sometime.


Very true.

If not senate and house stalemate.


----------



## IDST

Bill1090;1876234 said:


> There's no deer over here anyways......


I'm heading up to the northwest part of the state. Webster/Danbury born and raised. We have a few dandy's on the trail cams.

My wife is heading your way to see her sister. You might have to pull her out of the ditch for me


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1876235 said:


> Wild are getting dominated. First time I've seen them play on tilted ice this season. Can't believe it's still 0-0


Kemper is doing good though!


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1876228 said:


> Didn't you just save a basement?


everything in the basement is in perfect condition besides the carpet. the paint on the walls was still white! we could have saved 3/4 of the house if it wasn't for another dept south of you.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1876241 said:


> everything in the basement is in perfect condition besides the carpet. the paint on the walls was still white! we could have saved 3/4 of the house if it wasn't for another dept south of you.


On a river?


----------



## Bill1090

jagext;1876237 said:


> I'm heading up to the northwest part of the state. Webster/Danbury born and raised. We have a few dandy's on the trail cams.
> 
> My wife is heading your way to see her sister. You might have to pull her out of the ditch for me


I've had one decent 8 on my camera consistently. Had a couple others show up one day then gone the next. The rest have been 4 and 6 pts.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1876244 said:


> On a river?


yes they have a river and in a different county.


----------



## CityGuy

Goalllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Polarismalibu

Goalllllll!!!!


----------



## Bill1090

Goal!!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1876247 said:


> yes they have a river and in a different county.


I know the one you speak of.


----------



## Doughboy12

Koivu....abso-fn-lutly WORTHLESS!!!!


----------



## BossPlow614

Polarismalibu;1876056 said:


> Maybe he's not even on the island maybe he's in the work house or something


That was the case with one of my employees about a month ago. Works with us on a Friday. Monday rolls around & he's nowhere to be found. Ask his older brother who also works for me & he says "Oh yeah, Jason is in the work house, didn't he tell you?"


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1876251 said:


> I know the one you speak of.


they like to use there aerial with large amounts of water even if you don't want them to.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1876262 said:


> they like to use there aerial with large amounts of water even if you don't want them to.


Great. I get to look forward to that.

At least on a positive note I got a text from Craig to come get gear next Tuesday and my pager programmed.

And let me tell you sitting here last night listening to it sucked. Felt helpless with all this training and knowledge and nothing I could do.


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1876261 said:


> That was the case with one of my employees about a month ago. Works with us on a Friday. Monday rolls around & he's nowhere to be found. Ask his older brother who also works for me & he says "Oh yeah, Jason is in the work house, didn't he tell you?"


That's pretty funny!


----------



## Bill1090

NWS now has a chance of snow Monday thru Thanksgiving for me.


----------



## CityGuy

Goalllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goall!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal............


----------



## Polarismalibu

Goal!!!!!!


----------



## Ranger620

Polaris,
Took me a while to get caught up was like 20 pages behind. Hassen sand and gravel is in your back yard I believe there mix is 80/20. I used to go to hedgeberg but been going there this year. $30 min one scoop usually.


----------



## SSS Inc.

How did they get that puck over to him?!?!?!?!?! Nice work WILD!


----------



## Drakeslayer

Polarismalibu;1876289 said:


> Goal!!!!!!


I saw you said Osseo earlier. My dad was head coach and then assistant there for 15 years. He was back in the Trent klatt era.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1876292 said:


> How did they get that puck over to him?!?!?!?!?! Nice work WILD!


Better lucky than good sometimes.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1876269 said:


> Great. I get to look forward to that.
> 
> At least on a positive note I got a text from Craig to come get gear next Tuesday and my pager programmed.
> 
> And let me tell you sitting here last night listening to it sucked. Felt helpless with all this training and knowledge and nothing I could do.


No you would have been angry I got angry and started yelling and chewing cafe after i got soaked by said aerial


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1876303 said:


> No you would have been angry I got angry and started yelling and chewing cafe after i got soaked by said aerial


Just wait until I am operational. You, me, tom and Mike will be kicking butt and taking names. Much diffrent trust factor when you all work together outside of normal operations.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1876307 said:


> Just wait until I am operational. You, me, tom and Mike will be kicking butt and taking names. Much diffrent trust factor when you all work together outside of normal operations.


Very true!...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1876291 said:


> Polaris,
> Took me a while to get caught up was like 20 pages behind. Hassen sand and gravel is in your back yard I believe there mix is 80/20. I used to go to hedgeberg but been going there this year. $30 min one scoop usually.


Yeah I dump there all the time. Had no clue they had salt/sand I ended up getting it there.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Hamelfire;1876307 said:


> Just wait until I am operational. You, me, tom and Mike will be kicking butt and taking names. Much diffrent trust factor when you all work together outside of normal operations.


Sounds like the A-team!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;1876297 said:


> I saw you said Osseo earlier. My dad was head coach and then assistant there for 15 years. He was back in the Trent klatt era.


I was class of 2010 lol


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1876313 said:


> Sounds like the A-team!


Sure does. Kickin' Ass and Fightin' Fires. :yow!:


----------



## Drakeslayer

Polarismalibu;1876314 said:


> I was class of 2010 lol


So your sayin he wasn't your coach in 1980? Haha


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;1876320 said:


> So your sayin he wasn't your coach in 1980? Haha


You are correct!


----------



## CityGuy

Drakeslayer;1876313 said:


> Sounds like the A-team!


More like the B team.

B as in burn team


----------



## SSS Inc.

Cafe!.........


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1876319 said:


> Sure does. Kickin' Ass and Fightin' Fires. :yow!:


Or lighting them


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goal........


----------



## CityGuy

Goalllllllllllllll


----------



## Polarismalibu

Goal!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal goal......


----------



## SSS Inc.

*win!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Polarismalibu

Win!!!!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

What a great win.


----------



## Doughboy12

Wasn't pretty. But we will take it.


----------



## Doughboy12

So what's up with my favorite 3rd line center? You the one that seems to always play on the first line...


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;1876338 said:


> So what's up with my favorite 3rd line center? You the one that seems to always play on the first line...


What's his name?


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;1876347 said:


> What's his name?


The one on the bench for 18:50 of the third.


----------



## Doughboy12

@Russostrib: Koivu does not look good, but his face isn't swollen and Yeo doesn't think this is mumps-like symptoms


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;1876350 said:


> The one on the bench for 18:50 of the third.


he must suck then. he shall remain nameless.


----------



## Doughboy12

@Russostrib: Yeo didn't pull a Hextall between 2nd and 3rd. Basically told team, 1-1 on the road after 2. Forget crummy 1st 2 periods and win game


----------



## Doughboy12

Did everyone go to bed after the game?
How are we going to get to 125,000


----------



## 1997chevy

They must have. Im waiting for the Plowsite weathermen (which seem to be more accurate than the ones that get paid) to give a report. It's been a while since the last forcast


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1876359 said:


> Did everyone go to bed after the game?
> How are we going to get to 125,000


I was out flooding the rink. Trying to get it done before the mini warmup. Would be nice to skate in the 30's this weekend..


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1876359 said:


> Did everyone go to bed after the game?
> How are we going to get to 125,000


It's 130k by the 1st of the year


----------



## Polarismalibu

We did almost 800 in 24 hours


----------



## Drakeslayer

Polarismalibu;1876370 said:


> We did almost 800 in 24 hours


Yesterday was crazy. I couldn't keep up


----------



## OC&D

Drakeslayer;1876376 said:


> Yesterday was crazy. I couldn't keep up


That's because you have a life! :laughing:


----------



## Polarismalibu

OC&D;1876382 said:


> That's because you have a life! :laughing:


We all do


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Sven Sven a weather men says. Maybe 1. Inch for Monday. Everything's going north...way. north..maybe Canada north..


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Chilly out. Was 4 an hour ago..now 6 here. And I left a brand new plastic pop bottle in the truck. ....I bet it has burst. Dang, going to be sticky all over the place.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO;1876419 said:


> Chilly out. Was 4 an hour ago..now 6 here. And I left a brand new plastic pop bottle in the truck. ....I bet it has burst. Dang, going to be sticky all over the place.


I had a Rockstar in my truck the other day. I now have orange Rockstar splattered on the headliner.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22;1876420 said:


> I had a Rockstar in my truck the other day. I now have orange Rockstar splattered on the headliner.


Oh crap!!!


----------



## skorum03

MNPLOWCO;1876416 said:


> Sven Sven a weather men says. Maybe 1. Inch for Monday. Everything's going north...way. north..maybe Canada north..


I bet that will change


----------



## SnowGuy73

3 clear breezy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1876425 said:


> I bet that will change


Didja order up the new plow yet?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BTW, percentages dropped a bit for Sunday/Night. Same thing happened the first storm if you recall.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1876428 said:


> Didja order up the new plow yet?


I waited a day to make decisions as I was also calling around to other dealers to see what they had. Called ESI yesterday to place an order and everything was sold out.

They did tell me, though, that they have a snowdogg vxf85 for $4,400.... Thats kinda tempting although I don't know much about them.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1876429 said:


> BTW, percentages dropped a bit for Sunday/Night. Same thing happened the first storm if you recall.


They'll probably raise the totals by this afternoon again. I'm only at less than half an inch right now


----------



## skorum03

skorum03;1876431 said:


> I waited a day to make decisions as I was also calling around to other dealers to see what they had. Called ESI yesterday to place an order and everything was sold out.
> 
> They did tell me, though, that they have a snowdogg vxf85 for $4,400.... Thats kinda tempting although I don't know much about them.


But for the price... and after shipping $4700 isn't bad.


----------



## skorum03

Just took the dog out and wow it does feel like 3 degrees out there


----------



## Bill1090

-2 out. They keep raising the Temps for Monday. They have me up to 47.


----------



## djagusch

skorum03;1876431 said:


> I waited a day to make decisions as I was also calling around to other dealers to see what they had. Called ESI yesterday to place an order and everything was sold out.
> 
> They did tell me, though, that they have a snowdogg vxf85 for $4,400.... Thats kinda tempting although I don't know much about them.


Don't, been there done that, don't.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1876434 said:


> But for the price... and after shipping $4700 isn't bad.


Yeah, djagusch can give you a review of that Snowdogg. It's a dogg, and shows by the price.


----------



## skorum03

djagusch;1876439 said:


> Don't, been there done that, don't.


What was the main reason and where did you get yours?


----------



## djagusch

skorum03;1876431 said:


> I waited a day to make decisions as I was also calling around to other dealers to see what they had. Called ESI yesterday to place an order and everything was sold out.
> 
> They did tell me, though, that they have a snowdogg vxf85 for $4,400.... Thats kinda tempting although I don't know much about them.


Were they out of stainless dxt's? I need to get one more I think after thanksgiving and star prairie is having a hard time getting plows in compa red to the orders they are getting. Top notch installs and service there. Pay for it a bit though.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1876446 said:


> Yeah, djagusch can give you a review of that Snowdogg. It's a dogg, and shows by the price.


Thats what I figured when the guy told me the price on the phone I couldn't believe it.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Yahoo! I must have taken the soda pop out of my truck last night. Because its not there now. So no pop explosion due to freezing. That's a relief.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS hourly goes out to 6 pm Monday so far. 

I'm at a 1/2" total by then.

And yes, I'm addicted. I can't stay away from the stats and updates.


----------



## skorum03

djagusch;1876448 said:


> Were they out of stainless dxt's? I need to get one more I think after thanksgiving and star prairie is having a hard time getting plows in compa red to the orders they are getting. Top notch installs and service there. Pay for it a bit though.


I ran up there yesterday and they are still a few weeks out on everything. Just like everyone else.


----------



## skorum03

djagusch;1876448 said:


> Were they out of stainless dxt's? I need to get one more I think after thanksgiving and star prairie is having a hard time getting plows in compa red to the orders they are getting. Top notch installs and service there. Pay for it a bit though.


I'm pretty sure they still had those. $5600 plus shipping if I remember right. Or maybe it was $5800, I can't remember I've gotten so many prices from so many dealers in the last week that I can't keep anything straight.


----------



## djagusch

skorum03;1876447 said:


> What was the main reason and where did you get yours?


Down time is the main reason. I bought from esi, ploworld serviced it. It was the first year model. Buyers did fix everything even out of warranty. But i had so many issues it wasn't even funny. Metal wise it's a solid plow. Hydro and wire issues was were it was lacking. Mounting system isn't ideal. Tried snoway also and had smaller issues but you can't fix a black box at 1am, is it a neat wireless system sure but you need a dealer to fix it and that doesn't help when your a hr away.

Went to boss, mounting is a snap, no major issues, no wiring issues, a spring replacement which each truck has a spare, one solinoid which everyone needs to replace time to time, hoses on a couple older v plows I bought. The 3 new ones have only had the return springs. The 2 dxt's are great.


----------



## djagusch

skorum03;1876452 said:


> I ran up there yesterday and they are still a few weeks out on everything. Just like everyone else.


He put one on my new dodge a month ago and it's worth the wait if you can wait. Last week it sounded after thanksgiving he felt he would be caught up. I hope to have another dodge to have a plow hung by then.


----------



## skorum03

djagusch;1876458 said:


> Down time is the main reason. I bought from esi, ploworld serviced it. It was the first year model. Buyers did fix everything even out of warranty. But i had so many issues it wasn't even funny. Metal wise it's a solid plow. Hydro and wire issues was were it was lacking. Mounting system isn't ideal. Tried snoway also and had smaller issues but you can't fix a black box at 1am, is it a neat wireless system sure but you need a dealer to fix it and that doesn't help when your a hr away.
> 
> Went to boss, mounting is a snap, no major issues, no wiring issues, a spring replacement which each truck has a spare, one solinoid which everyone needs to replace time to time, hoses on a couple older v plows I bought. The 3 new ones have only had the return springs. The 2 dxt's are great.


Alright you have removed that idea from my mind haha I would love to buy a DXT but they are a little over my budget although I might be able to swing it


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;1876431 said:


> I waited a day to make decisions as I was also calling around to other dealers to see what they had. Called ESI yesterday to place an order and everything was sold out.
> 
> They did tell me, though, that they have a snowdogg vxf85 for $4,400.... Thats kinda tempting although I don't know much about them.


I had a dealer a few years ago try to sell me a new snowdogg for around $2200. They were just trying to get rid of them so they could drop the line. Still went with another boss


----------



## skorum03

djagusch;1876461 said:


> He put one on my new dodge a month ago and it's worth the wait if you can wait. Last week it sounded after thanksgiving he felt he would be caught up. I hope to have another dodge to have a plow hung by then.


THe wait is the problem. Now with the snow being here early and taking on more than I should have for only having one plow, I need something fairly quickly. Craigslist doesn't have much to offer otherwise I would consider buying used but I kinda want new for the warranty and other reasons new has to offer. I just want to have something by early December so I don't have to sub guys for my stuff just because I don't have enough equipment.


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;1876463 said:


> I had a dealer a few years ago try to sell me a new snowdogg for around $2200. They were just trying to get rid of them so they could drop the line. Still went with another boss


Thats exactly what I thought they were doing. Buyers is a decent sized company, why make something that doesn't work?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;1876462 said:


> Alright you have removed that idea from my mind haha I would love to buy a DXT but they are a little over my budget although I might be able to swing it


I believe the dealer down here has a new DXT


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;1876464 said:


> THe wait is the problem. Now with the snow being here early and taking on more than I should have for only having one plow, I need something fairly quickly. Craigslist doesn't have much to offer otherwise I would consider buying used but I kinda want new for the warranty and other reasons new has to offer. I just want to have something by early December so I don't have to sub guys for my stuff just because I don't have enough equipment.


Warranty? I bought a one year old 8'2" flat top in 07 I think it was. Here's what I've replaced since then. 3 hoses, 3 return spring, 2 eye hooks for the springs and 2 headlight housings. Oh and one bulb


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;1876469 said:


> Warranty? I bought a one year old 8'2" flat top in 07 I think it was. Here's what I've replaced since then. 3 hoses, 3 return spring, 2 eye hooks for the springs and 2 headlight housings. Oh and one bulb


Point proven


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;1876467 said:


> I believe the dealer down here has a new DXT


It does sound like most places do have a DXT in stock, they are expensive though, $300 or so more than the VXT on average, Might just have to bite the bullet and pay a little extra though


----------



## PremierL&L

skorum03;1876473 said:


> It does sound like most places do have a DXT in stock, they are expensive though, $300 or so more than the VXT on average, Might just have to bite the bullet and pay a little extra though


Your gonna be fine with anything new for the most part just what you prefer plow and hook up style.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1876473 said:


> It does sound like most places do have a DXT in stock, they are expensive though, $300 or so more than the VXT on average, Might just have to bite the bullet and pay a little extra though


Countryside in Ramsey had a DXT. If you wanted, I'd run over and pick it up for you, bring it to your place with one of my trucks. You can meet me somewhere around Maplewood and ride with, pick up the mount / harness.

Anyone that's running the DXT will tell you absolutely spend the extra money, no hesitation.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1876477 said:


> Countryside in Ramsey had a DXT. If you wanted, I'd run over and pick it up for you, bring it to your place with one of my trucks. You can meet me somewhere around Maplewood and ride with, pick up the mount / harness.
> 
> Anyone that's running the DXT will tell you absolutely spend the extra money, no hesitation.


Countryside in Ramsey.. I don't think I have called them yet. I appreciate the offer lwnmwr, I might take you up on that. I will call them this morning and see what they have.


----------



## cbservicesllc

skorum03;1876462 said:


> Alright you have removed that idea from my mind haha I would love to buy a DXT but they are a little over my budget although I might be able to swing it


Do they have the DXT in a 9'2" version yet?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;1876473 said:


> It does sound like most places do have a DXT in stock, they are expensive though, $300 or so more than the VXT on average, Might just have to bite the bullet and pay a little extra though


so you don't want to spend an extra $300? I think I could crap in a bag, make it look like a famous person and sell it on ebay for that payup


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1876451 said:


> NWS hourly goes out to 6 pm Monday so far.
> 
> I'm at a 1/2" total by then.
> 
> And yes, I'm addicted. I can't stay away from the stats and updates.


Yeah... I knew you'd be back... Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1876482 said:


> so you don't want to spend an extra $300? I think I could crap in a bag, make it look like a famous person and sell it on ebay for that payup


:laughing:


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;1876482 said:


> so you don't want to spend an extra $300? I think I could crap in a bag, make it look like a famous person and sell it on ebay for that payup


I see what you're saying, just trying to make the best decision with my money is all.


----------



## skorum03

cbservicesllc;1876479 said:


> Do they have the DXT in a 9'2" version yet?


Yeah I think they do. Saw one on ESI's website


----------



## jimslawnsnow

had a dream that someone posted that the meteogram was showing 40"-50" of snow. went on there in my dream and sure enough its what it said. but it was set to 50:1, which insnt an option that I know of


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;1876486 said:


> I see what you're saying, just trying to make the best decision with my money is all.


for 300 you'll get a trip edge plow not just a moldboard trip. be a better ride too. if it were and I was doing this all over again i'd go with a wideout. but that's my opinion


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1876479 said:


> Do they have the DXT in a 9'2" version yet?


I believe the dealer down here has one


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;1876490 said:


> for 300 you'll get a trip edge plow not just a moldboard trip. be a better ride too. if it were and I was doing this all over again i'd go with a wideout. but that's my opinion


Lots of plow talk today.......weird.

I'll second the wide out, worth the money.


----------



## CityGuy

It's really cold.


----------



## skorum03

cbservicesllc;1876479 said:


> Do they have the DXT in a 9'2" version yet?





TKLAWN;1876495 said:


> Lots of plow talk today.......weird.
> 
> I'll second the wide out, worth the money.


Keeping things geared towards "Plowsite"


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;1876495 said:


> Lots of plow talk today.......weird.
> 
> I'll second the wide out, worth the money.


especially on a plow forum. go figure <------- sarcastic remarks


----------



## CityGuy

So the boss's are a little mad at us. They asked who would be available this weekend to scrape and salt all the roads. Only a couple people said they would be. 

I will be busy on saturday buring a house but Sunday will be scraping the city roads. I knew this was going to happen. The residents are pissed off at the condition of the roads. We should have plowed everything last week.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

geez, now buffalo new York is suppose to be 50 and rain. screw that place


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1876502 said:


> So the boss's are a little mad at us. They asked who would be available this weekend to scrape and salt all the roads. Only a couple people said they would be.
> 
> I will be busy on saturday buring a house but Sunday will be scraping the city roads. I knew this was going to happen. The residents are pissed off at the condition of the roads. We should have plowed everything last week.


surprised that they are not like mine. they ignore the public and make excuses. basically saying that they the best and public should not ever complain. even though it takes them 2 days to clear a 2" snow fall. and never ever plow a wet sloppy snow.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Weather, weather, weather. There! 1 question. Bad commercial side walk..all Ice...I know it will melt tomorrow but city is on their butt.. They still want it salted. Fine, I'll take the cash. NOW, looking for the best none damaging bagged salt for a city side walk that won't deteriorate the concrete block wall that butts up on the walk. Some guys previously used rock salt on the back walks and it ate the block really badly. So I need bagged, none damaging,salt, that is close by and easily available (home depot or Menards joints) Minnetonka. Best suggestions?

and not very much 4 bags or so.


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1876479 said:


> Do they have the DXT in a 9'2" version yet?


Yes, they got the full line up out now.

Ploy, Steel, Stainless. 8'2", 9'2", 10'.

Saw a 10' there when we picked up our secound truck and holy cafe, that thing is huge!!!..it was going on a f450.


----------



## skorum03

MNPLOWCO;1876509 said:


> Weather, weather, weather. There! 1 question. Bad commercial side walk..all Ice...I know it will melt tomorrow but city is on their butt.. They still want it salted. Fine, I'll take the cash. NOW, looking for the best none damaging bagged salt for a city side walk that won't deteriorate the concrete block wall that butts up on the walk. Some guys previously used rock salt on the back walks and it ate the block really badly. So I need bagged, none damaging,salt, that is close by and easily available (home depot or Menards joints) Minnetonka. Best suggestions?
> 
> and not very much 4 bags or so.


Fleet farm had 50 pound bags of salt that melts to 5* for $4.99 last time I was there. Not sure how non-damaging it is, but I bought 20 bags of it. I don't do much salting though


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1876505 said:


> surprised that they are not like mine. they ignore the public and make excuses. basically saying that they the best and public should not ever complain. even though it takes them 2 days to clear a 2" snow fall. and never ever plow a wet sloppy snow.


My guess is that the mayor and council made the decision and don't want to deal with the complaints anymore.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

skorum03;1876512 said:


> Fleet farm had 50 pound bags of salt that melts to 5* for $4.99 last time I was there. Not sure how non-damaging it is, but I bought 20 bags of it. I don't do much salting though


Thanks...but none damaging or "concrete safe" is the key.Thumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

MNPLOWCO;1876509 said:


> Weather, weather, weather. There! 1 question. Bad commercial side walk..all Ice...I know it will melt tomorrow but city is on their butt.. They still want it salted. Fine, I'll take the cash. NOW, looking for the best none damaging bagged salt for a city side walk that won't deteriorate the concrete block wall that butts up on the walk. Some guys previously used rock salt on the back walks and it ate the block really badly. So I need bagged, none damaging,salt, that is close by and easily available (home depot or Menards joints) Minnetonka. Best suggestions?
> 
> and not very much 4 bags or so.


Can't help on the salt but you could recommend next summer they have the wall sealed. We do all of ours every year just for this purpose.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Hamelfire;1876517 said:


> Can't help on the salt but you could recommend next summer they have the wall sealed. We do all of ours every year just for this purpose.


10-4...more money for me. I will suggest that.


----------



## CityGuy

MNPLOWCO;1876516 said:


> Thanks...but none damaging or "concrete safe" is the key.Thumbs Up


A quick search on the net says Calcium Choride supposedly does not eat concrete.


----------



## CityGuy

MNPLOWCO;1876518 said:


> 10-4...more money for me. I will suggest that.


I will get the name of the stuff we use if we have a bucket around here. I know we get it at Brock White in Elk River it's around 70 or so, atleast our cost not sure on retail.

I will see what I can find.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1876513 said:


> My guess is that the mayor and council made the decision and don't want to deal with the complaints anymore.


are they up for reelection?

I think they should just sub it out. city to our north does. always done within a few hours after snowfall, and no worries for the city to worry about over time so they plow whenever it snows


----------



## NorthernProServ

MNPLOWCO;1876516 said:


> Thanks...but none damaging or "concrete safe" is the key.Thumbs Up


Fleet farm, they have a few different kinds to pick from. The 4.99 a bag is not what your looking for. I think its the blue bag stuff for like 6~7 bucks is listed "concrete safe "


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Hamelfire;1876522 said:


> I will get the name of the stuff we use if we have a bucket around here. I know we get it at Brock White in Elk River it's around 70 or so, atleast our cost not sure on retail.
> 
> I will see what I can find.


Thank you! Is there a closer Brock White or is that the only one. I thought I was at one closer about 15 years ago. Or is there only one?


----------



## Green Grass

MNPLOWCO;1876516 said:


> Thanks...but none damaging or "concrete safe" is the key.Thumbs Up


If my brain worked I could think of the name but I get it from JRK seed in loretto. It is $8.xx a bag


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1876523 said:


> are they up for reelection?
> 
> I think they should just sub it out. city to our north does. always done within a few hours after snowfall, and no worries for the city to worry about over time so they plow whenever it snows


Election was just done a few weeks back.

It's alot more complicated. They think they are saving money becasue we did not plow on the holiday last week. Now it just cost them more by having us in all weekend. 
It's all about money around here, save a penny now to spend a dollar later.


----------



## TKLAWN

MNPLOWCO;1876516 said:


> Thanks...but none damaging or "concrete safe" is the key.Thumbs Up


head up to JD landscapes in Eden Prarie, get some pelletized rock salt. I use it on sidewalks with no issues.
talk to Caleb he'll hook you up.


----------



## CityGuy

MNPLOWCO;1876526 said:


> Thank you! Is there a closer Brock White or is that the only one. I thought I was at one closer about 15 years ago. Or is there only one?


We have tried stuff at depot and such but it did not work as good as we had hoped. This stuff is designed for retaining walls specifically.


----------



## mnlefty

MNPLOWCO;1876509 said:


> (home depot or Menards joints) Minnetonka. Best suggestions?
> 
> and not very much 4 bags or so.


Menards ice melt all comes from EC Grow, same as thawmaster, power thaw, etc.. that jdl, central irrigation type suppliers have. Blue or black bags at menards will be much better than straight salt.


----------



## Green Grass

Green Grass;1876528 said:


> If my brain worked I could think of the name but I get it from JRK seed in loretto. It is $8.xx a bag


Proslicer......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

mnlefty;1876535 said:


> Menards ice melt all comes from EC Grow, same as thawmaster, power thaw, etc.. that jdl, central irrigation type suppliers have. Blue or black bags at menards will be much better than straight salt.


This.

Rapid Melt at Menards is the same as ThawMaster at JDL, I would go with Rapid Melt.

Power Melt at Menards is the same as Power Thaw at JDL, but is a waste with the warrmer temps.

Rapid Melt is about $8.50 / bag.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Fabulous! Thanks for all the suggestions. I will make some calls for pickup.
Cheers!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1876530 said:


> Election was just done a few weeks back.
> 
> It's alot more complicated. They think they are saving money becasue we did not plow on the holiday last week. Now it just cost them more by having us in all weekend.
> It's all about money around here, save a penny now to spend a dollar later.


Typical government. Azzbackwards


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1876536 said:


> Proslicer......


My JDL gave me a bag of that last year, he wanted me to try it against ThawMaster / Power Thaw.

I liked it and would keep using it, but JDL doesn't supply it.

Biggest complaint I have against ThawMaster and PowerThaw is the coloring isn't clashing enough against the snow.

I liked North Pro Plus because of the dark green, you could see an application.

Proslicer was a dark purple, at least the bag I tried, plus all the hardcore Vikings fans thought you were supporting the team.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

What a mess with immigration


----------



## NorthernProServ

Everyone with a V plow, how often do you grease up the middle hinge point ?


----------



## TKLAWN

NorthernProServ;1876525 said:


> Fleet farm, they have a few different kinds to pick from. The 4.99 a bag is not what your looking for. I think its the blue bag stuff for like 6~7 bucks is listed "concrete safe "


Only issue is there is no regulation on it. So they can label how ever they wan "pet safe", "concrete safe" or whatever.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1876549 said:


> Everyone with a V plow, how often do you grease up the middle hinge point ?


Say what now???


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;1876549 said:


> Everyone with a V plow, how often do you grease up the middle hinge point ?


Every now and a again. Its a pain. A guy that used to plow would take out the pin and put it in a 55 gallon drum of grease to lube it up then smear a bunch inside the hinge and put it back together. Made a hell of a mess. Did this yearly. Didn't seem to move and better than mine that I used a needle point to grease with


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1876542 said:


> My JDL gave me a bag of that last year, he wanted me to try it against ThawMaster / Power Thaw.
> 
> I liked it and would keep using it, but JDL doesn't supply it.
> 
> Biggest complaint I have against ThawMaster and PowerThaw is the coloring isn't clashing enough against the snow.
> 
> I liked North Pro Plus because of the dark green, you could see an application.
> 
> Proslicer was a dark purple, at least the bag I tried, plus all the hardcore Vikings fans thought you were supporting the team.


The dark purple is great. Proslicer is the closest thing for me to get and it works great.


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;1876554 said:


> The dark purple is great. Proslicer is the closest thing for me to get and it works great.


$8.50 for 50lb bag?

I received a call from a guy in Schmittville that said you plowed his driveway,claimed you were too busy to do it this year. His story seemed a little fishy. I won't even give him a price if you still want it.


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1876559 said:


> $8.50 for 50lb bag?
> 
> I received a call from a guy in Schmittville that said you plowed his driveway,claimed you were too busy to do it this year. His story seemed a little fishy. I won't even give him a price if you still want it.


$8.45 a bag.

Rich's Lawn from cologne did his driveway for the last like 8 years Rich isn't servicing Waconia this year. The guy called me and I told him I don't do anything out there. He asked me if I knew anything about you because he saw that you are local and I said you where a Richard :laughing: or maybe I told him you where nice but I didn't know if you had and room for him,


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;1876563 said:


> $8.45 a bag.
> 
> Rich's Lawn from cologne did his driveway for the last like 8 years Rich isn't servicing Waconia this year. The guy called me and I told him I don't do anything out there. He asked me if I knew anything about you because he saw that you are local and I said you where a Richard :laughing: or maybe I told him you where nice but I didn't know if you had and room for him,


Ok, that makes more sense.

Thanks for the referral. dick


----------



## Greenery

jimslawnsnow;1876505 said:


> surprised that they are not like mine. they ignore the public and make excuses. basically saying that they the best and public should not ever complain. even though it takes them 2 days to clear a 2" snow fall. and never ever plow a wet sloppy snow.


It takes your city 2 days. Plymouth hasn't plowed any of the side streets from the last 2 inch snowfall as far as I can tell. You tell me which is worse.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1876559 said:


> $8.50 for 50lb bag?
> 
> I received a call from a guy in Schmittville that said you plowed his driveway,claimed you were too busy to do it this year. His story seemed a little fishy. I won't even give him a price if you still want it.


The $8.50 was what I paid at Menards for 30 bags of Rapid Melt last week after tax, but before the 11% rebate.

Never got a price for Proslicer.

Suppose I should call, I'm on pallet #5 already.


----------



## Bill1090

The NAM is up to 6.5" for me. Lwnmwr, SSS, Unit, is there a model that is more reliable then another?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Greenery;1876568 said:


> It takes your city 2 days. Plymouth hasn't plowed any of the side streets from the last 2 inch snowfall as far as I can tell. You tell me which is worse.


Mine. Because 2 days after I do drives I have to go back and plow the crap out of the ends


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1876571 said:


> The NAM is up to 6.5" for me. Lwnmwr, SSS, Unit, is there a model that is more reliable then another?


Not for about 24 hours out.

The RAP in theory would be, but that only starts 24 hours out, so it should be.

The GFS is reliable, because it's changing constantly, so it's unreliable.

Kinda like the Vikings were projected to be 10-6, but then things change.

The storm was projected to be south, but then things change, and you can only shoot from the hip once it gets here.

Mid level temps (in the clouds) determine more of what happens than ground temps (forecasts) with these borderline storms, so unless the moisture is completely out of the area, there isn't much you can say one way or the other when the temps hover around freezing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1876571 said:


> The NAM is up to 6.5" for me. Lwnmwr, SSS, Unit, is there a model that is more reliable then another?


Where did you get that 6.5" number? I pulled up the Meteogram for MSP and it's not on there yet.

Nevermind... I pulled up the LaCrosse Meteo.... HOLY CRAP!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

MNPLOWCO;1876416 said:


> Sven Sven a weather men says. Maybe 1. Inch for Monday. Everything's going north...way. north..maybe Canada north..


That's not the system we are watching for Sun/Mon ... that one is going EAST.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1876582 said:


> Where did you get that 6.5" number? I pulled up the Meteogram for MSP and it's not on there yet.
> 
> Nevermind... I pulled up the LaCrosse Meteo.... HOLY CRAP!!!


I'm sure it'll change and we won't get anything. It is fun though to watch and get excited when it spikes like that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm sticking with this.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Accuweather has dropped me from 8-12 to 1-3 during the day Monday.


----------



## skorum03

djagusch, ESI is completely "sold out of boss v plows until mid January" 

Email I recieved this morning. Pisses me off cause they had some two days ago


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1876590 said:


> Accuweather has dropped me from 8-12 to 1-3 during the day Monday.


That's quite the change


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1876502 said:


> So the boss's are a little mad at us. They asked who would be available this weekend to scrape and salt all the roads. Only a couple people said they would be.
> 
> I will be busy on saturday buring a house but Sunday will be scraping the city roads. I knew this was going to happen. The residents are pissed off at the condition of the roads. We should have plowed everything last week.


I guarantee that same conversation is probably happening at this city... they need to do a full plow...


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1876511 said:


> Yes, they got the full line up out now.
> 
> Ploy, Steel, Stainless. 8'2", 9'2", 10'.
> 
> Saw a 10' there when we picked up our secound truck and holy cafe, that thing is huge!!!..it was going on a f450.


Nice, thanks!


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1876549 said:


> Everyone with a V plow, how often do you grease up the middle hinge point ?


Grease? Middle hinge? 

J/K... on mine I use an oil can on it every few snowfalls...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;1876568 said:


> It takes your city 2 days. Plymouth hasn't plowed any of the side streets from the last 2 inch snowfall as far as I can tell. You tell me which is worse.


This...... To be fair to Hamel, MG is the same...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;1876591 said:


> djagusch, ESI is completely "sold out of boss v plows until mid January"
> 
> Email I recieved this morning. Pisses me off cause they had some two days ago


Probably has something to do with larger snows to the north?


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;1876597 said:


> Grease? Middle hinge?
> 
> J/K... on mine I use an oil can on it every few snowfalls...


Bought a rubber injector tip for the grease gun at O'Riely for like $4
Worked like a champ...new...we'll see how it goes after the holes get all beat up.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1876593 said:


> I guarantee that same conversation is probably happening at this city... they need to do a full plow...


And most cities around.


----------



## Greenery

cbservicesllc;1876600 said:


> This...... To be fair to Hamel, MG is the same...


Yes, and not knocking Hamel as its not his decision.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Local PW director here called to have me clean out some driveways on properties the city owns.

He admitted they were caught with their pants down on the first storm. Trucks down, people out of town.

Same thing with Stacy, they had their truck with the wing in the shop, had to plow the city streets with the F450 and a pickup.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1876623 said:


> Local PW director here called to have me clean out some driveways on properties the city owns.
> 
> He admitted they were caught with their pants down on the first storm. Trucks down, people out of town.
> 
> Same thing with Stacy, they had their truck with the wing in the shop, had to plow the city streets with the F450 and a pickup.


You would think the city's and towns would have their act together. Especially early in the year to make a good impression.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1876600 said:


> This...... To be fair to Hamel, MG is the same...


You mean to tell me they plow the streets in your towns????? I haven't seen one down my street since March.


----------



## Green Grass

Bill1090;1876627 said:


> You would think the city's and towns would have their act together. Especially early in the year to make a good impression.


Why? They can't get fired for pour quality.


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;1876627 said:


> You would think the city's and towns would have their act together. Especially early in the year to make a good impression.


I can't speak for all cities but, in this one we were caught a little off guard with this past storm. Some things were within our control and others were not. Yes we could have had all the wings on the trucks and there they sit at the ready. But, in a normal year the first snows of the year typically are more salt control and light scraping that can be done with uderbodys because the ground is still warm and a few inches melts off quickly. Also in a typical year these temps would not have stuck around for as long as they did.

The part we cold not control was the fact that we were unable to get our salt as per contract. From what I have been told the supplier could not get trucks to haul the salt as they were all tied up on construction jobs at the time and would not be freed up until after thanksgiving.

I am not making excusses for any city. I am just a peeon and do as I am told. I do disagree with how things are handled but I am not the one who as to answer for it. When residents are mad and take it out on me I give them my boss's card and say call him.

Our adage is we are slightly above horse crap and just below cow crap on the todem pole.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1876645 said:


> I can't speak for all cities but, in this one we were caught a little off guard with this past storm. Some things were within our control and others were not. Yes we could have had all the wings on the trucks and there they sit at the ready. But, in a normal year the first snows of the year typically are more salt control and light scraping that can be done with uderbodys because the ground is still warm and a few inches melts off quickly. Also in a typical year these temps would not have stuck around for as long as they did.
> 
> The part we cold not control was the fact that we were unable to get our salt as per contract. From what I have been told the supplier could not get trucks to haul the salt as they were all tied up on construction jobs at the time and would not be freed up until after thanksgiving.
> 
> I am not making excusses for any city. I am just a peeon and do as I am told. I do disagree with how things are handled but I am not the one who as to answer for it. When residents are mad and take it out on me I give them my boss's card and say call him.
> 
> Our adage is we are slightly above horse crap and just below cow crap on the todem pole.


Couldn't they have just run all the city dumps to get salt and bring it back to the shop or wherever you keep it


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1876646 said:


> Couldn't they have just run all the city dumps to get salt and bring it back to the shop or wherever you keep it


We only have 3 with tarps. And our supplier is in St. Paul. They did not want a whole lot of blow off the truck and then deal with those complaints.


----------



## Green Grass

It's quite in here


----------



## Bill1090

Hamelfire;1876645 said:


> I can't speak for all cities but, in this one we were caught a little off guard with this past storm. Some things were within our control and others were not. Yes we could have had all the wings on the trucks and there they sit at the ready. But, in a normal year the first snows of the year typically are more salt control and light scraping that can be done with uderbodys because the ground is still warm and a few inches melts off quickly. Also in a typical year these temps would not have stuck around for as long as they did.
> 
> The part we cold not control was the fact that we were unable to get our salt as per contract. From what I have been told the supplier could not get trucks to haul the salt as they were all tied up on construction jobs at the time and would not be freed up until after thanksgiving.
> 
> I am not making excusses for any city. I am just a peeon and do as I am told. I do disagree with how things are handled but I am not the one who as to answer for it. When residents are mad and take it out on me I give them my boss's card and say call him.
> 
> Our adage is we are slightly above horse crap and just below cow crap on the todem pole.


I understand that. I'm more thinking about where Lwnmwr is and they got like a foot. It just surprised me that they would be caught with their pants down with that much snow. It is government though so I guess it shouldn't surprise me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

New phone.......


----------



## Bill1090

Green Grass;1876662 said:


> It's quite in here


Snowguy must be out playing with his new flasher.


----------



## Bill1090

Bill1090;1876673 said:


> Snowguy must be out playing with his new flasher.


Nevermind....


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1876665 said:


> New phone.......


What did you get?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1876679 said:


> What did you get?


Galaxy s4....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1876678 said:


> Nevermind....


Richard.....


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1876681 said:


> Richard.....


No I think that's SSS


----------



## Doughboy12

Never make 130 or even 125 this way... Just doing my part...:waving:xysport


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1876680 said:


> Galaxy s4....


Bummer.....


----------



## Bill1090

MMMMMMM pumpkin bars


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1876648 said:


> We only have 3 with tarps. And our supplier is in St. Paul. They did not want a whole lot of blow off the truck and then deal with those complaints.


Makes sense


----------



## Doughboy12

Hamelfire;1876645 said:


> I can't speak for all cities but, in this one we were caught a little off guard with this past storm. Some things were within our control and others were not. Yes we could have had all the wings on the trucks and there they sit at the ready. But, in a normal year the first snows of the year typically are more salt control and light scraping that can be done with uderbodys because the ground is still warm and a few inches melts off quickly. Also in a typical year these temps would not have stuck around for as long as they did.
> 
> The part we cold not control was the fact that we were unable to get our salt as per contract. From what I have been told the supplier could not get trucks to haul the salt as they were all tied up on construction jobs at the time and would not be freed up until after thanksgiving.
> 
> I am not making excusses for any city. I am just a peeon and do as I am told. I do disagree with how things are handled but I am not the one who as to answer for it. When residents are mad and take it out on me I give them my boss's card and say call him.
> 
> Our adage is we are slightly above horse crap and just below cow crap on the todem pole.


I see a new career in your future... Mayor Hamelfire.... has a bit of a ring to it...
:salute: :laughing:


----------



## Bill1090

Do any of you get shirts made up? I'm looking for a place online to get a couple sweat shirts printed. I usually use Vista print but they only have the zip up ones.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;1876694 said:


> Do any of you get shirts made up? I'm looking for a place online to get a couple sweat shirts printed. I usually use Vista print but they only have the zip up ones.


I'm have been looking too. Most of them are minimum of six at it was like $350 for mine. I decided not to so it


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1876682 said:


> No I think that's SSS


Alllllways!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1876685 said:


> Bummer.....


What's wrong now dear?


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;1876694 said:


> Do any of you get shirts made up? I'm looking for a place online to get a couple sweat shirts printed. I usually use Vista print but they only have the zip up ones.


Try this but it is 6 pcs. min.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1876698 said:


> What's wrong now dear?


Your gonna have the drunken keyboard problem like quality


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1876699 said:


> Try this but it is 6 pcs. min.


That's the one I used expensive


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1876694 said:


> Do any of you get shirts made up? I'm looking for a place online to get a couple sweat shirts printed. I usually use Vista print but they only have the zip up ones.


Go to your local sports shop, that's what I do.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1876700 said:


> Your gonna have the drunken keyboard problem like quality


Oh, great!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1876702 said:


> That's the one I used expensive


How about this? (Min 12 pcs)


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1876645 said:


> I can't speak for all cities but, in this one we were caught a little off guard with this past storm. Some things were within our control and others were not. Yes we could have had all the wings on the trucks and there they sit at the ready. But, in a normal year the first snows of the year typically are more salt control and light scraping that can be done with uderbodys because the ground is still warm and a few inches melts off quickly. Also in a typical year these temps would not have stuck around for as long as they did.
> 
> The part we cold not control was the fact that we were unable to get our salt as per contract. From what I have been told the supplier could not get trucks to haul the salt as they were all tied up on construction jobs at the time and would not be freed up until after thanksgiving.
> 
> I am not making excusses for any city. I am just a peeon and do as I am told. I do disagree with how things are handled but I am not the one who as to answer for it. When residents are mad and take it out on me I give them my boss's card and say call him.
> 
> Our adage is we are slightly above horse crap and just below cow crap on the todem pole.


It is pretty amazing how bad the salt supply has been...


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;1876699 said:


> Try this but it is 6 pcs. min.


I tried one from there. I wasn't impressed with the quality of it. The printed stuff started peeling off within a month.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1876705 said:


> How about this? (Min 12 pcs)


Still spendy for the amount you get. And the work we do they just get wrecked anyways


----------



## cbservicesllc

GFS is back on the rise... we're comin, we're comin!


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1876712 said:


> GFS is back on the rise... we're comin, we're comin!


What's it up to now?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Amazing how warm it is out, even with the wind.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1876715 said:


> Amazing how warm it is out, even with the wind.


Perfect timing too. Can go scrape lots with the snow bucket tomorrow when places are closed


----------



## BossPlow614

Bill1090;1876694 said:


> Do any of you get shirts made up? I'm looking for a place online to get a couple sweat shirts printed. I usually use Vista print but they only have the zip up ones.


Custom Ink.com


----------



## ryde307

MNPLOWCO;1876509 said:


> Weather, weather, weather. There! 1 question. Bad commercial side walk..all Ice...I know it will melt tomorrow but city is on their butt.. They still want it salted. Fine, I'll take the cash. NOW, looking for the best none damaging bagged salt for a city side walk that won't deteriorate the concrete block wall that butts up on the walk. Some guys previously used rock salt on the back walks and it ate the block really badly. So I need bagged, none damaging,salt, that is close by and easily available (home depot or Menards joints) Minnetonka. Best suggestions?
> 
> and not very much 4 bags or so.


Straight Mag Chloride. Freeze Gaurd is one brand. How many bags do you need?



skorum03;1876512 said:


> Fleet farm had 50 pound bags of salt that melts to 5* for $4.99 last time I was there. Not sure how non-damaging it is, but I bought 20 bags of it. I don't do much salting though


It's on sale for $3.98 now.



mnlefty;1876535 said:


> Menards ice melt all comes from EC Grow, same as thawmaster, power thaw, etc.. that jdl, central irrigation type suppliers have. Blue or black bags at menards will be much better than straight salt.


Not all JDL have the same products. Alot order there own stuff. JDL Edina sells alot of US Salts bagged product.



Green Grass;1876536 said:


> Proslicer......


Proslicer is straight salt treated with beat juice. It's not great.



LwnmwrMan22;1876537 said:


> This.
> 
> Rapid Melt at Menards is the same as ThawMaster at JDL, I would go with Rapid Melt.
> 
> Power Melt at Menards is the same as Power Thaw at JDL, but is a waste with the warrmer temps.
> 
> Rapid Melt is about $8.50 / bag.


All of these are blends. All will contain Sodium Chloride which is what "eats" concrete. This is highly debated but for this stay away from anything with sodium Chloride (regular rock salt).



Bill1090;1876694 said:


> Do any of you get shirts made up? I'm looking for a place online to get a couple sweat shirts printed. I usually use Vista print but they only have the zip up ones.


I have a guy for you. family friend he does all of ours. He can put your name on anything. Clothes, bags, promotional products, Ect..



Polarismalibu;1876695 said:


> I'm have been looking too. Most of them are minimum of six at it was like $350 for mine. I decided not to so it


See above.



cbservicesllc;1876712 said:


> GFS is back on the rise... we're comin, we're comin!


Good. I want some snow now.


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1876715 said:


> Amazing how warm it is out, even with the wind.


That it is.


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1876717 said:


> Custom Ink.com


There you go.


----------



## qualitycut




----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1876721 said:


>


Your mom is pretty hot!


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;1876721 said:


>


Well she's not terrible to look at!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1876715 said:


> Amazing how warm it is out, even with the wind.


my couch is warm!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1876722 said:


> Your mom is pretty hot!


this........Thumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1876693 said:


> I see a new career in your future... Mayor Hamelfire.... has a bit of a ring to it...
> :salute: :laughing:


Thinking about it out here.

Green understands.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1876706 said:


> It is pretty amazing how bad the salt supply has been...


For us it's not if we can get it, it's more how do we get enough to us fast enough.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1876721 said:


>


About time. Is that Mrs. Quality?


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1876732 said:


> For us it's not if we can get it, it's more how do we get enough to us fast enough.


bucket by bucket duh!


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1876733 said:


> About time. Is that Mrs. Quality?


no he deflated Mrs. Quality before he went on vacation


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1876713 said:


> What's it up to now?


2.5 at 16:1


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1876737 said:


> no he deflated Mrs. Quality before he went on vacation


Ha!..........


----------



## Polarismalibu

3.98 a bag is almost worth getting some for the warmer days


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1876739 said:


> 2.5 at 16:1


That wouldn't be so bad


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1876737 said:


> no he deflated Mrs. Quality before he went on vacation


Well duh how else would she fit in the carry-on bag


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;1876721 said:


>


And to think when she woke up today, she had no idea she'd be a star on a plowing site.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I wonder what the deal is with LaCrosse's Meteogram??? KLSE for the site.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1876751 said:


> I wonder what the deal is with LaCrosse's Meteogram??? KLSE for the site.


What do you mean?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

JDee's pictures are quite soothing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1876752 said:


> What do you mean?


Why the NAM on your Meteogram shot up drastically like that.

The new one isn't nearly as high, basically in line with the GFS models.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1876754 said:


> Why the NAM on your Meteogram shot up drastically like that.
> 
> The new one isn't nearly as high, basically in line with the GFS models.


I see it now. Strange.


----------



## Bill1090

Wonderful. ..Freezing rain advisory for me now.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1876751 said:


> I wonder what the deal is with LaCrosse's Meteogram??? KLSE for the site.


Weird... I know WI is supposed to get the bulk from the southern low


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1876737 said:


> no he deflated Mrs. Quality before he went on vacation


Ha...............


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1876754 said:


> Why the NAM on your Meteogram shot up drastically like that.
> 
> The new one isn't nearly as high, basically in line with the GFS models.


I think it's also been discussed that the meteogram doesn't do a great job with rain, freezing rain, snow mixes... If I'm recalling correctly...


----------



## Bill1090

cbservicesllc;1876763 said:


> Weird... I know WI is supposed to get the bulk from the southern low


Sounds like you guys will get more of the snow though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1876763 said:


> Weird... I know WI is supposed to get the bulk from the southern low


That's gotta be it, that cold will hit the moisture of the southern low before the northern low combines.

That NAM line also shoots up before anything that's forecast in this area.

Lastly, that NAM line would also coincide with the FR advisory Bill has just posted he has.

I don't think ANY of the models can discern the greatest on these early / late season storms, hence the 6.5" of snow the NAM says for LaCrosse area, yet they have a freezing rain advisory.

Quite literally 2 degrees difference will be freezing rain and 6" of snow, especially depending on where the forcing line is.


----------



## Bill1090

It'll be interesting to see what some of my accounts that are 300' up on the bluffs get.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;1876777 said:


> It'll be interesting to see what some of my accounts that are 300' up on the bluffs get.


Sounds like fun


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

$2.54 for gas at Costco in **** Rapids.

$2.55 at Sam's in Fridley.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1876782 said:


> $2.54 for gas at Costco in **** Rapids.
> 
> $2.55 at Sam's in Fridley.


$3.79 for diesel


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;1876785 said:


> $3.79 for diesel


Between $2.89 and $2.95 gas depending on where you go.


----------



## Doughboy12

Saw $2.59 at the truck stop on 52 this morning. Diesel was $3.99


----------



## skorum03

Couple drinks and lunch downtown Hudson today with myself right now. Kinda nice.


----------



## Doughboy12

skorum03;1876791 said:


> Couple drinks and lunch downtown Hudson today with myself right now. Kinda nice.


No invite??? Next time...;-)


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1876782 said:


> $2.54 for gas at Costco in **** Rapids.
> 
> $2.55 at Sam's in Fridley.


Cant wait till Quality gets back so I can buy a gas...


----------



## Greenery

cbservicesllc;1876799 said:


> Cant wait till Quality gets back so I can buy a gas...


New truck in your future eh?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1876799 said:


> Cant wait till Quality gets back so I can buy a gas...


http://www.wilcoxchryslerdodgejeepa...est+Lake-38758ffe0a0a006565926e966b02eb56.htm

Although I paid $5,000 less for mine, and mine has the RamBox and more options. Although, although the above has keyless enter and go, which is nice. You never take your key out of your pocket. We have that on our Durango.

http://www.wilcoxchryslerdodgejeepa...est+Lake-417735230a0a00de5cdbcdac8d8d6934.htm


----------



## skorum03

Doughboy12;1876795 said:


> No invite??? Next time...;-)


Are you close? Buy you a beer


----------



## andersman02

Lwn were you at your w 7th prop today? Saw a bunch of plow equipment it, one company had 15 to $22 per hr on there doors.

In recent news, girlfriend went to wi and picked up 2 cases of spotted cow =)


----------



## skorum03

andersman02;1876804 said:


> Lwn were you at your w 7th prop today? Saw a bunch of plow equipment it, one company had 15 to $22 per hr on there doors.
> 
> In recent news, girlfriend went to wi and picked up 2 cases of spotted cow =)


Never viewed being able to buy that as a privilege? Maybe it is...? Ha


----------



## Bill1090

skorum03;1876808 said:


> Never viewed being able to buy that as a privilege? Maybe it is...? Ha


That's what I was just thinking.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

andersman02;1876804 said:


> Lwn were you at your w 7th prop today? Saw a bunch of plow equipment it, one company had 15 to $22 per hr on there doors.
> 
> In recent news, girlfriend went to wi and picked up 2 cases of spotted cow =)


We no longer service the Schmidt Brewery place.

They wanted a "commercial vendor", whatever that means.

They probably also didn't like the fact I had a price of $5,000 / month on it, seeing as they had no idea what they wanted done, yet they wanted a flat fee on it.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1876802 said:


> http://www.wilcoxchryslerdodgejeepa...est+Lake-38758ffe0a0a006565926e966b02eb56.htm
> 
> Although I paid $5,000 less for mine, and mine has the RamBox and more options. Although, although the above has keyless enter and go, which is nice. You never take your key out of your pocket. We have that on our Durango.
> 
> http://www.wilcoxchryslerdodgejeepa...est+Lake-417735230a0a00de5cdbcdac8d8d6934.htm


Buddy looked at a new Ford that was the same as my Ram and I mean identical in options and trim and the ford was $5000 more. So he went and bought a Ram. Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

Wheel houses are out on Minnewaska!

 :waving: xysport wesport


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1876827 said:


> Wheel houses are out on Minnewaska!
> 
> :waving: xysport wesport


Wow that seems early


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1876827 said:


> Wheel houses are out on Minnewaska!
> 
> :waving: xysport wesport


Wow! Kinda early for that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1876832 said:


> Wow that seems early


As of now, we are thinking about heading up early next Saturday morning. Depending on weather...


----------



## andersman02

skorum03;1876808 said:


> Never viewed being able to buy that as a privilege? Maybe it is...? Ha


We went to school at RF so drank allot of it, can't get out around here!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1876833 said:


> Wow! Kinda early for that.


5-6" I guess, as of yesterday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1876813 said:


> Buddy looked at a new Ford that was the same as my Ram and I mean identical in options and trim and the ford was $5000 more. So he went and bought a Ram. Thumbs Up


I know... I don't get it. A truck is a truck and if you can save $5,000, that's $5,000. Basically your plow, but whatever, we've :beatdeadhorse: enough.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;1876801 said:


> New truck in your future eh?


Yeah... going to trade/salvage  the oldest one in the fleet...



LwnmwrMan22;1876802 said:


> http://www.wilcoxchryslerdodgejeepa...est+Lake-38758ffe0a0a006565926e966b02eb56.htm
> 
> Although I paid $5,000 less for mine, and mine has the RamBox and more options. Although, although the above has keyless enter and go, which is nice. You never take your key out of your pocket. We have that on our Durango.
> 
> http://www.wilcoxchryslerdodgejeepa...est+Lake-417735230a0a00de5cdbcdac8d8d6934.htm


Come on... you know I can't do that...


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1876838 said:


> 5-6" I guess, as of yesterday.


That's a bit thin for a wheel house


----------



## PremierL&L

SnowGuy73;1876838 said:


> 5-6" I guess, as of yesterday.


Brothers on Red 10" plus and on the eyes!


----------



## Doughboy12

skorum03;1876803 said:


> Are you close? Buy you a beer


No, but I could be on Fridays.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1876840 said:


> I know... I don't get it. A truck is a truck and if you can save $5,000, that's $5,000. Basically your plow, but whatever, we've :beatdeadhorse: enough.


Not really, just like boss,western ect. People are going to pay for what they want. They obviously dont have a problem selling them. Think it's the the other way around. Supply and demand.


----------



## SnowGuy73

PremierL&L;1876852 said:


> Brothers on Red 10" plus and on the eyes!


Nice!.....


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1876840 said:


> I know... I don't get it. A truck is a truck and if you can save $5,000, that's $5,000. Basically your plow, but whatever, we've :beatdeadhorse: enough.


exactly who wouldn't want a free plow. payuppayup


----------



## skorum03

andersman02;1876836 said:


> We went to school at RF so drank allot of it, can't get out around here!


I go to school at RF and I'm pretty sure you can only get it in Wisconsin


----------



## skorum03

Doughboy12;1876855 said:


> No, but I could be on Fridays.


Can be anywhere on a Friday right?


----------



## PremierL&L

Green Grass;1876858 said:


> exactly who wouldn't want a free plow. payuppayup


Someone who wants a classier truck:laughing:


----------



## Bill1090

PremierL&L;1876852 said:


> Brothers on Red 10" plus and on the eyes!


Nice!!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

PremierL&L;1876863 said:


> Someone who wants a classier truck:laughing:


Wow.......... It's true though.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Question for anyone in the New Hope area. Any good pizza places to take 11 loud 7 and 8 year old girls to after a hockey game at the New Hope Arena?? Small party room or big enough area to accommodate a group of 25 or so? 

Thanks.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1876877 said:


> Question for anyone in the New Hope area. Any good pizza places to take 11 loud 7 and 8 year old girls to after a hockey game at the New Hope Arena?? Small party room or big enough area to accommodate a group of 25 or so?
> 
> Thanks.


Frankie's was always good but I haven't been there in years.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1876881 said:


> Frankie's was always good but I haven't been there in years.


Here you go...

http://frankiespizzanewhope.com/


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1876883 said:


> Here you go...
> 
> http://frankiespizzanewhope.com/


God you're helpful


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1876881 said:


> Frankie's was always good but I haven't been there in years.


This... Still good...


----------



## Green Grass

skorum03;1876886 said:


> God you're helpful


He knows all!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1876886 said:


> God you're helpful


I try........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1876896 said:


> He knows all!!


Negative, I just know that there is one up there and I used to eat it all the time when I lived in Chanhassen. Where there is also one.:salute:


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1876896 said:


> He knows all!!


He just knows food.


----------



## CityGuy

Just met Ranger. Really nice guy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1876908 said:


> Just met Ranger. Really nice guy.


He didn't say the same about you...:laughing:


----------



## PremierL&L

SnowGuy73;1876913 said:


> He didn't say the same about you...:laughing:


Now that's just funny right there i tell you what :laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1876913 said:


> He didn't say the same about you...:laughing:


Well I can't argue.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1876916 said:


> Well I can't argue.


Thumbs Up :laughing:


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1876918 said:


> Thumbs Up :laughing:


How does it feel knowing that you have accounted for 18.8236% of the posts in this thread so far haha


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1876420 said:


> I had a Rockstar in my truck the other day. I now have orange Rockstar splattered on the headliner.


What we learn. .......


----------



## ryde307

Polaris here is a quick pic of ducks over our shop. Flocks like this fly all day. If you want to see a ton of ducks and your in Hopkins ever go just south of Wendy's on 11th and look up


----------



## unit28

banonea;1876924 said:


> What we learn. .......


Ive had the white can sugar free one in mine,
It's still unfrozem


----------



## Green Grass

skorum03;1876922 said:


> How does it feel knowing that you have accounted for 18.8236% of the posts in this thread so far haha


I wonder what Lwnmwr % is?


----------



## banonea

skorum03;1876464 said:


> THe wait is the problem. Now with the snow being here early and taking on more than I should have for only having one plow, I need something fairly quickly. Craigslist doesn't have much to offer otherwise I would consider buying used but I kinda want new for the warranty and other reasons new has to offer. I just want to have something by early December so I don't have to sub guys for my stuff just because I don't have enough equipment.


I have seen a ton of boss v plows on craigslist, i am looking for a western mvp for my brothers truck.


----------



## skorum03

banonea;1876931 said:


> I have seen a ton of boss v plows on craigslist, i am looking for a western mvp for my brothers truck.


I probably need to expand my search area


----------



## unit28

Had a rockstar horchata today
Was really good


----------



## Ranger620

unit28;1876935 said:


> Had a rockstar horchata today
> Was really good


I've been drinking the kickstarts. Says they have 5% real juice in them so they must be good for ya


----------



## unit28

Looking at the dual jet streams yet?


----------



## Ranger620

Hamelfire;1876908 said:


> Just met Ranger. Really nice guy.


Thanks. Nice to meet you to.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Its going to be fun watching my new neighbors plow their 1/4 mile dirt drive with a 90's s10 with no box and about 5 bags of something for weight. I barely could plow it for the old people with my v. It get about 3-5' deep of hard pack snow when the wind is over 10mph


----------



## unit28

Ranger620;1876938 said:


> I've been drinking the kickstarts. Says they have 5% real juice in them so they must be good for ya


For me I like the mpnsters juice
The yellow can is grapefruit


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Crap.... My percentages are dropping. Great.


----------



## ryde307

Ranger620;1876938 said:


> I've been drinking the kickstarts. Says they have 5% real juice in them so they must be good for ya


2 guys at work say the same thing and drink 1 a day.
Yellow rock star is the only way to go.


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1876922 said:


> How does it feel knowing that you have accounted for 18.8236% of the posts in this thread so far haha


Well, I'd like to thank my Mom, my family, God, and all my fans.

I love you!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Kool 108 has gone Christmas already!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I see LaCrosse's meteogram came back in line.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1876949 said:


> Kool 108 has gone Christmas already!


Okay iHeartRadio.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1876950 said:


> I see LaCrosse's meteogram came back in line.


Back in line with??


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1876908 said:


> Just met Ranger. Really nice guy.


Met Lmn yesterday. Same, really nice guy.


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1876949 said:


> Kool 108 has gone Christmas already!


I wouldn't mind the Christmas music if the variety they played was larger than about 8 different songs


----------



## unit28

St francis wants ff's........again


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Novak has a new map out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1876952 said:


> Back in line with??


The NAM they had at 6.5" is back down to 1.5".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1876955 said:


> Met Lmn yesterday. Same, really nice guy.


Thanks Boss, you too.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1876959 said:


> Novak has a new map out.


Just saw that too. We should all probably be concerned that we are in low travel impact area


----------



## skorum03

Looks pretty similar to the first map he made a few days ago


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1876951 said:


> Okay iHeartRadio.


I think its a bit early...


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1876956 said:


> I wouldn't mind the Christmas music if the variety they played was larger than about 8 different songs


This................


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1876962 said:


> Thanks Boss, you too.


Who bought what from who?


----------



## SnowGuy73

'''''''''''''''''''


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;1876694 said:


> Do any of you get shirts made up? I'm looking for a place online to get a couple sweat shirts printed. I usually use Vista print but they only have the zip up ones.


tshirtspot.com


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1876970 said:


> Who bought what from who?


He sold his entire company to me.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1876950 said:


> I see LaCrosse's meteogram came back in line.


Here I was hoping for a good 6" snow.


----------



## skorum03

Bill1090;1876979 said:


> Here I was hoping for a good 6" snow.


It could still happen


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;1876710 said:


> I tried one from there. I wasn't impressed with the quality of it. The printed stuff started peeling off within a month.


Call A to Z embroidery in Rochester. Great quality and better pricing than online, no minimum. Ounce they have your design in there computer, you can order any amount you want. I had 2 sweatshirts and 4 safety green insulated coats done with my company logo in black screen printed for less than $ 50.00. There is a 1 time artwork fee, after that just per piece price. I am sure they will ship anyware. I buy my stuff and take it there, but theycan sell toy the items as well


----------



## Doughboy12

Green Grass;1876813 said:


> Buddy looked at a new Ford that was the same as my Ram and I mean identical in options and trim and the ford was $5000 more. So he went and bought a Ram. Thumbs Up


So what your saying is he is spreading the $5k out over the first 2 years at the pump? Nice, the gas companies thank you.


----------



## Doughboy12

skorum03;1876862 said:


> Can be anywhere on a Friday right?


After 12pm I can.


----------



## Doughboy12

PremierL&L;1876863 said:


> Someone who wants a classier truck:laughing:


This....;-)....


----------



## cbservicesllc

Little guy's third birthday party tonight... Time flies when you're having fun... Thumbs Up


----------



## Doughboy12

Hamelfire;1876916 said:


> Well I can't argue.


...unless it is about boom noesles.


----------



## banonea

skorum03;1876933 said:


> I probably need to expand my search area


Also change your search words, the brand name plus vplow, v plow ,snow plow, the brand.


----------



## Doughboy12

ryde307;1876927 said:


> Polaris here is a quick pic of ducks over our shop. Flocks like this fly all day. If you want to see a ton of ducks and your in Hopkins ever go just south of Wendy's on 11th and look up


That looks really farmiliar...


----------



## Doughboy12

skorum03;1876956 said:


> I wouldn't mind the Christmas music if the variety they played was larger than about 8 different songs


Come on...its 8 in the morning and 8 more in the afternoon... Looped trough the night.


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;1876973 said:


> '''''''''''''''''''


*****Like*****


----------



## ryde307

Doughboy12;1877007 said:


> That looks really farmiliar...


It's in Hopkins.


----------



## Doughboy12

ryde307;1877020 said:


> It's in Hopkins.


Dry cleaner there too?


----------



## skorum03

That our storm system way out west? The one covering all of Washington and half of Oregon


----------



## albhb3

must say the truck starts alot better on the 5w and is much smoother Im gonna let it sit overight unplugged and see if it makes a difference


----------



## cbservicesllc

skorum03;1877023 said:


> That our storm system way out west? The one covering all of Washington and half of Oregon


Thats probably the southern low that will swing down and then come up through missori, iowa, and wisconsin


----------



## albhb3

anyone watching Eden prairie tonight?


----------



## unit28

Oh



Boy


----------



## albhb3

unit28;1877030 said:


> Oh
> 
> Boy


I enjoy talking about nothing to myself


----------



## Bill1090

unit28;1877030 said:


> Oh
> 
> Boy


I'll bite.... what?


----------



## unit28

Nam picking up the Mon night potential


----------



## ryde307

Doughboy12;1877022 said:


> Dry cleaner there too?


Nope. We are in a small industrial park just south of downtown Hopkins.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1877044 said:


> Nope. We are in a small industrial park just south of downtown Hopkins.


Next to an open yet used expanse of land.


----------



## Camden

Speaking of high school football, did any of you catch the end of the Holdingford-BOLD game? Double overtime win for Holdingford who stopped BOLD on a 2 pt attempt. Fantastic ending.


----------



## unit28

albhb3;1877032 said:


> I enjoy talking about nothing to myself


I know. right.....

Kidding

Have to switch from mobile to desktop for posting images

I hate the delay too


----------



## Ranger620

Any of you guys with the ford 7.3 experience I have a question.
I have one 7.3 left. It was my first plow so I dont want to get rid of it but most likely will sooner than later (Sentimental valu). Heres the problem Im haveing with it. Go outside and start it up let it warm up jump in and after ten min or so it quits running and wont restart. Wont even fire even with ether. I'm at a loss where to start. One of the guys said it was like its loading up on fuel maybe getting to much. Said there was a strong fuel smell to it. 
Anybody have any ideas. Havent done anything to it yet not sure where to start.


----------



## cbservicesllc

albhb3;1877026 said:


> must say the truck starts alot better on the 5w and is much smoother Im gonna let it sit overight unplugged and see if it makes a difference


My guys said the 10w has made a world of difference so far... Curious to hear on the 5w


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1877042 said:


> Nam picking up the Mon night potential


Makes sense...


----------



## skorum03

cbservicesllc;1877055 said:


> Makes sense...


Its about time for the forecasts to all start changing


----------



## albhb3

cbservicesllc;1877053 said:


> My guys said the 10w has made a world of difference so far... Curious to hear on the 5w


Ill make and put up a vid in the morning wanted to make sure it was gonna crank over good for work... I know the romp was gone today. Heres to hoping it takes care of the slow crank... otherwise I might change the cables this weekend gotta go in at 1pm and then getting thrown out of the house for a baby shower sunday


----------



## albhb3

only 98013 posts to 200K

LETS GO!


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;1877055 said:


> Makes sense...


Have a 36 hr forecast reflective radar?
It shows a good size blob of lps coming across the can rockies


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1876949 said:


> Kool 108 has gone Christmas already!


I was listening the second it switched. Its a fuzz early but I love it!


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;1877050 said:


> Any of you guys with the ford 7.3 experience I have a question.
> I have one 7.3 left. It was my first plow so I dont want to get rid of it but most likely will sooner than later (Sentimental valu). Heres the problem Im haveing with it. Go outside and start it up let it warm up jump in and after ten min or so it quits running and wont restart. Wont even fire even with ether. I'm at a loss where to start. One of the guys said it was like its loading up on fuel maybe getting to much. Said there was a strong fuel smell to it.
> Anybody have any ideas. Havent done anything to it yet not sure where to start.


Fuel pressure regulator?


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1877045 said:


> Next to an open yet used expanse of land.


Correct. Are you still plowing those?


----------



## Ranger620

Bill1090;1877065 said:


> Fuel pressure regulator?


I'll try that. doesnt sound expensive. Its funny it only does it when it warms up
Just looked it up. They had an update on that part and I did that last year.


----------



## andersman02

Sitting at outback waiting for seating. This place is a zoo


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1877070 said:


> Correct. Are you still plowing those?


They bought their own plow to put on a truck, but I'm on an open PO whenever they don't have time.

My contact says it's cheaper for them to hire it out than for engineers to go out plowing, plus the engineers don't want to plow, so they have to come up with reasons to hire me out.


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;1877074 said:


> I'll try that. doesnt sound expensive. Its funny it only does it when it warms up
> Just looked it up. They had an update on that part and I did that last year.


does it die if you're on the throttle when it's warm?


----------



## Polarismalibu

ryde307;1876927 said:


> Polaris here is a quick pic of ducks over our shop. Flocks like this fly all day. If you want to see a ton of ducks and your in Hopkins ever go just south of Wendy's on 11th and look up


I would get in trouble if that was my shop lol


----------



## TKLAWN

Bonus... The old cutting edges of the snow wolf are still useable on the snow bucket.


----------



## Ranger620

Bill1090;1877080 said:


> does it die if you're on the throttle when it's warm?


Yup doesnt matter what it just dies. ICP sensor I might try and see if that works.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1877063 said:


> Have a 36 hr forecast reflective radar?
> It shows a good size blob of lps coming across the can rockies


Have not come across one of those... got a link?


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;1877097 said:


> Yup doesnt matter what it just dies. ICP sensor I might try and see if that works.


I just sent you a message with another idea


----------



## Doughboy12

Saw 2 new Kage pushers on the back of a flat bed tow going over the Lafayette bridge today 20 past 12. Anyone here?


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;1877109 said:


> Saw 2 new Kage pushers on the back of a flat bed tow going over the Lafayette bridge today 20 past 12. Anyone here?


I wish......


----------



## Ranger620

Bill1090;1877101 said:


> I just sent you a message with another idea


Got it thanks


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;1877113 said:


> I wish......


Going north so I knew you were out...lol


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;1877099 said:


> Have not come across one of those... got a link?


Check this

Scroll to the 36hr 850Mb
Shows the elongated lps

http://www.southalabama.edu/meteorologyclub/synoptic/


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1877109 said:


> Saw 2 new Kage pushers on the back of a flat bed tow going over the Lafayette bridge today 20 past 12. Anyone here?


I get mine next week!


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1877140 said:


> I get mine next week!


Thought you were supposed to monday


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1877140 said:


> I get mine next week!


You said that last week...


----------



## Polarismalibu

It's there I just haven't had time to get there till next week


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;1877050 said:


> Any of you guys with the ford 7.3 experience I have a question.
> I have one 7.3 left. It was my first plow so I dont want to get rid of it but most likely will sooner than later (Sentimental valu). Heres the problem Im haveing with it. Go outside and start it up let it warm up jump in and after ten min or so it quits running and wont restart. Wont even fire even with ether. I'm at a loss where to start. One of the guys said it was like its loading up on fuel maybe getting to much. Said there was a strong fuel smell to it.
> Anybody have any ideas. Havent done anything to it yet not sure where to start.


Could it be a pmd? Or pdm? Can't remember which one it is? Not sure if you have one. My Chevy 6.7 did that and that's what it was. I'll be so glad when my diesels are all gone


----------



## Polarismalibu

Was one of you guys selling a skid trailer? I can't remember but I thought someone was.


----------



## albhb3

eden prairie down 14 at end of 2nd

suck it richers


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1877157 said:


> Was one of you guys selling a skid trailer? I can't remember but I thought someone was.


I was. Towmaster t-10 but had tires upgraded years ago so its more of a t-12 now.


----------



## BossPlow614

jimslawnsnow;1877156 said:


> Could it be a pmd? Or pdm? Can't remember which one it is? Not sure if you have one. My Chevy 6.7 did that and that's what it was. I'll be so glad when my diesels are all gone


I wasn't aware Chevy made a 6.7.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Anybody want a 1991 Chevy 3/4 ton with a cracked frame and a near new transmission (2,000 miles maybe). I'm taking the plow off and the tires. I will give it to whoever brings me the most beer. We would want to transfer title and you would have to bring a trailer. Otherwise its going to the junk yard as I'm sick of looking at it.

On the same note,  anyone know of a junk yard that will come pick up a truck without wheels on it???


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;1877171 said:


> Anybody want a 1991 Chevy 3/4 ton with a cracked frame and a near new transmission (2,000 miles maybe). I'm taking the plow off and the tires. I will give it to whoever brings me the most beer. We would want to transfer title and you wound have to bring a trailer. Otherwise its going to the junk yard as I'm sick of looking at it.
> 
> On the same note, anyone know of a junk yard that will come pick up a truck without wheels on it???


Haul it to the scrap yard it's worth a few 100.


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1877174 said:


> Haul it to the scrap yard it's worth a few 100.


Will they take it if I don't drain the fluids? Or does a guy just drain the oil, tranny, gas, coolant etc.

I have a scrap yard about 2 miles from our shop in savage, I should call them monday.

Thanks for the idea.


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;1877050 said:


> Any of you guys with the ford 7.3 experience I have a question.
> I have one 7.3 left. It was my first plow so I dont want to get rid of it but most likely will sooner than later (Sentimental valu). Heres the problem Im haveing with it. Go outside and start it up let it warm up jump in and after ten min or so it quits running and wont restart. Wont even fire even with ether. I'm at a loss where to start. One of the guys said it was like its loading up on fuel maybe getting to much. Said there was a strong fuel smell to it.
> Anybody have any ideas. Havent done anything to it yet not sure where to start.


Have.the fuel injection and glow plugs tested


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;1877176 said:


> Will they take it if I don't drain the fluids? Or does a guy just drain the oil, tranny, gas, coolant etc.
> 
> I have a scrap yard about 2 miles from our shop in savage, I should call them monday.
> 
> Thanks for the idea.


I've hauled a lot of cars in with oil in. They've never said anything.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nice out tonight.


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1877176 said:


> Will they take it if I don't drain the fluids? Or does a guy just drain the oil, tranny, gas, coolant etc.
> 
> I have a scrap yard about 2 miles from our shop in savage, I should call them monday.
> 
> Thanks for the idea.


If it rums i will take it. Can you send me some pic. I can come get it tomorrow. are are you located


----------



## Deershack

Hope someone can explain the gas prices to me. The prices for reg in Kelliher and Waskish, by Upper Red were 2.67 and 2.69 on Wed. There is only one station in each town so no competition. Grand Rapids, with a ton of stations, were all at 2.79. S of GR, the prices started dropping again till around Cambridge they were about 2.65 and 15 mi away North Branch was 2.75-2.79, again towns with a lot of stations.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1877171 said:


> Anybody want a 1991 Chevy 3/4 ton with a cracked frame and a near new transmission (2,000 miles maybe). I'm taking the plow off and the tires. I will give it to whoever brings me the most beer. We would want to transfer title and you would have to bring a trailer. Otherwise its going to the junk yard as I'm sick of looking at it.
> 
> On the same note, anyone know of a junk yard that will come pick up a truck without wheels on it???


Gas or diesel?


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1877184 said:


> Nice out tonight.


Crazy..last night was the coldest of the year, tonight the Temps keep rising.


----------



## Ranger620

banonea;1877177 said:


> Have.the fuel injection and glow plugs tested


Trying to do most every thing myself. I dont want to stick thousands into it. I know 6 of the 8 glow plugs are bad but that wouldnt make it quit running. Gonna test fuel tommorow


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1877185 said:


> If it rums i will take it. Can you send me some pic. I can come get it tomorrow. are are you located


I don't have the plow off yet. Plus I want the tires. We are by Valley Fair in Shakopee.

Story on the truck.... It ran great and the driver noticed a couple drops of oil and immediately parked it. Towed to mechanics. Our shop replaced the filter as it was leaking. Next storm there was smoke so driver parked again.....second tow. This time they noticed the frame was cracked and something was able to move enough to puncture the oil filter......oil splashed onto the exhaust pipe. In both cases it was shut down immediately so I assume the engine is fine.

You have first dibs if I don't haul it to the scrap yard.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1877198 said:


> Gas or diesel?


Gas..............


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1877200 said:


> Crazy..last night was the coldest of the year, tonight the Temps keep rising.


Yup. Sucks!


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1877203 said:


> I don't have the plow off yet. Plus I want the tires. We are by Valley Fair in Shakopee.
> 
> Story on the truck.... It ran great and the driver noticed a couple drops of oil and immediately parked it. Towed to mechanics. Our shop replaced the filter as it was leaking. Next storm there was smoke so driver parked again.....second tow. This time they noticed the frame was cracked and something was able to move enough to puncture the oil filter......oil splashed onto the exhaust pipe. In both cases it was shut down immediately so I assume the engine is fine.
> 
> You have first dibs if I don't haul it to the scrap yard.


if I remember correctly I think you posted some pictures of the crack in the frame the last time I asked you about this truck you wouldn't happen to still have those pics do you


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1877207 said:


> if I remember correctly I think you posted some pictures of the crack in the frame the last time I asked you about this truck you wouldn't happen to still have those pics do you


You are correct. I'm looking for them right now.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1877204 said:


> Gas..............


OK. If bano doesn't want it I maybe interested depending on those pics. I forgot what it looked like


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1876220 said:


> Impeachment time.....





jimslawnsnow;1877218 said:


> OK. If bano doesn't want it I maybe interested depending on those pics. I forgot what it looked like


I'm still looking. Its Teal.....enough said.


----------



## albhb3

hmmmm me thinks this is the real truck he was trying to get rid of last night


----------



## jimslawnsnow

BossPlow614;1877170 said:


> I wasn't aware Chevy made a 6.7.


Haha, woops. Its a 6.5. Damn fat fingers


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;1877222 said:


> hmmmm me thinks this is the real truck he was trying to get rid of last night


:laughing: No that one is on Craigslist. payup


----------



## SSS Inc.

Rich people problems....Too many darn Apple Laptops. :realmad:

Note: This was a kfan reference. Not really complaining.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Those NAMs are really excitable, huh?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1877231 said:


> Those NAMs are really excitable, huh?


Still looking at Lacrosse?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Giggles on 9 said storm will be too far SE to do anything.

Although if it jogs slightly north "conditions will deteriorate faster than Dolly Parton with a chest cold".


----------



## SSS Inc.

Banonea, 

I can't find the pics. I will take some more when I get out to our shop. I'll be there on Sunday.


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1877235 said:


> Giggles on 9 said storm will be too far SE to do anything.
> 
> Although if it jobs slightly north "conditions will deteriorate faster than Dolly Parton with a chest cold".


which one was that WTF that better not of been him or he needs a kick in the nuts


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1877234 said:


> Still looking at Lacrosse?


No?????????


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;1877236 said:


> Banonea,
> 
> I can't find the pics. I will take some more when I get out to our shop. I'll be there on Sunday.


lotta good you are kinda like QC so possibly by next weekend


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;1877239 said:


> lotta good you are kinda like QC so possibly by next weekend


Hey, I'm trying to give stuff away....cut me some slack here. Quality could have easily snapped more pics. I just can't find mine.


----------



## Bill1090

albhb3;1877239 said:


> lotta good you are kinda like QC so possibly by next weekend


You missed it? He posted one earlier today.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1877241 said:


>


Here I was not practicing what I preach by unchecking all the boxes. Its still climbing too! 

Would you be alright with 2" of snow so I can get my plow on?? I don't want to upset you but if its all right I'd appreciate it.


----------



## albhb3

Bill1090;1877244 said:


> You missed it? He posted one earlier today.


aahhhha I see on 5049 but what about the guy in the back... BUSTED quality is probably in a ditch about now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1877246 said:


> Here I was not practicing what I preach by unchecking all the boxes. Its still climbing too!
> 
> Would you be alright with 2" of snow so I can get my plow on?? I don't want to upset you but if its all right I'd appreciate it.


I'm good with anything under 4". Found two more dedicated subs today.

Crappiest timing possible though.


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1877236 said:


> Banonea,
> 
> I can't find the pics. I will take some more when I get out to our shop. I'll be there on Sunday.


sounds good


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1877250 said:


> I'm good with anything under 4". Found two more dedicated subs today.
> 
> Crappiest timing possible though.


Great! True that on the timing. Watch the GFS come out big. I'm getting a little worried that everyone has backed off to almost nothing and this storm will come together a bit different than anticipated.


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;1877246 said:


> Here I was not practicing what I preach by unchecking all the boxes. Its still climbing too!
> 
> Would you be alright with 2" of snow so I can get my plow on?? I don't want to upset you but if its all right I'd appreciate it.


Would you guys quit hogging all the snow! I wanna plow too!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1877257 said:


> Great! True that on the timing. Watch the GFS come out big. I'm getting a little worried that everyone has backed off to almost nothing and this storm will come together a bit different than anticipated.


It should, except over the north metro. South will have the dry tongue NWS is talking about in the forecast discussion.

What I find odd is AccuWeather pretty much has 1-3" for everyone in the state, just a blanket 1-3" from the Cities to Duluth to Eau Claire.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1877258 said:


> Would you guys quit hogging all the snow! I wanna plow too!


I'll give ya directions the next snow.


----------



## Bill1090

albhb3;1877248 said:


> aahhhha I see on 5049 but what about the guy in the back... BUSTED quality is probably in a ditch about now


He's probably her dad.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

At this time...it appears the
model consensus agrees that only minor precipitation would go into
snow sunday night as colder air moves in. The forecast
soundings...especially off the nam show 35-40kts at the top of the
mixed layer with steep low level lapse rates for 12-15 hours
sunday night and monday. The condition of the snowpack will be in
question in the east with the slightly warmer temps and chance for
rain...but western mn will remain much cooler and we could also
pick up a high ratio 0.5-2.0" in spots...


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1877259 said:


> It should, except over the north metro. South will have the dry tongue NWS is talking about in the forecast discussion.
> 
> What I find odd is AccuWeather pretty much has 1-3" for everyone in the state, just a blanket 1-3" from the Cities to Duluth to Eau Claire.


Yeah, because nobody knows what will happen. Everyone is laying low this time. I suspect big swings in the forecast for someone.


----------



## Bill1090

Looks like you guys got a little blob of something coming from ND.


----------



## BossPlow614

Bill1090;1877261 said:


> He's probably her dad.


Quality isn't much older than I am so that's not the case.


----------



## Bill1090

BossPlow614;1877272 said:


> Quality isn't much older than I am so that's not the case.


No I mean the dude in the water that looks like he wants to kill Quality.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1877262 said:


> At this time...it appears the
> model consensus agrees that only minor precipitation would go into
> snow sunday night as colder air moves in. The forecast
> soundings...especially off the nam show 35-40kts at the top of the
> mixed layer with steep low level lapse rates for 12-15 hours
> sunday night and monday. The condition of the snowpack will be in
> question in the east with the slightly warmer temps and chance for
> rain...but western mn will remain much cooler and we could also
> pick up a high ratio 0.5-2.0" in spots...


Is the high ratio (20:1?) the wet & heavy snow or light & fluffy?


----------



## Drakeslayer

Bill1090;1877273 said:


> No I mean the dude in the water that looks like he wants to kill Quality.


Can you repost the pic in question? I can't find it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1877275 said:


> Is the high ratio (20:1?) the wet & heavy snow or light & fluffy?


Light and fluffy.


----------



## 1997chevy

shafer just said 1"-2" for the metro for monday......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Unit's favorite on 4, Chris Schaeffer just said an inch or so of snow on Monday with 25 mph winds, gusting to 35.


----------



## Bill1090

Drakeslayer;1877276 said:


> Can you repost the pic in question? I can't find it.


Its on Page 5048. I don't know how to do pictures on my phone.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1877235 said:


> Giggles on 9 said storm will be too far SE to do anything.
> 
> Although if it jogs slightly north "conditions will deteriorate faster than Dolly Parton with a chest cold".


:laughing:


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1876721 said:


>


Found it.....


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1877167 said:


> I was. Towmaster t-10 but had tires upgraded years ago so its more of a t-12 now.


How much???


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1877246 said:


> Here I was not practicing what I preach by unchecking all the boxes. Its still climbing too!
> 
> Would you be alright with 2" of snow so I can get my plow on?? I don't want to upset you but if its all right I'd appreciate it.


:laughing:


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1877257 said:


> Great! True that on the timing. Watch the GFS come out big. I'm getting a little worried that everyone has backed off to almost nothing and this storm will come together a bit different than anticipated.


That's my concern... too calm...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;1877273 said:


> No I mean the dude in the water that looks like he wants to kill Quality.


Hahaha... didn't notice that one bit earlier


----------



## albhb3

cbservicesllc;1877287 said:


> That's my concern... too calm...


dont be too skeeered of a little snow


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SSS Inc.;1877257 said:


> Great! True that on the timing. Watch the GFS come out big. I'm getting a little worried that everyone has backed off to almost nothing and this storm will come together a bit different than anticipated.


That would never happen


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1877279 said:


> Unit's favorite on 4, Chris Schaeffer just said an inch or so of snow on Monday with 25 mph winds, gusting to 35.


Can anyone say drifting?


----------



## albhb3

cbservicesllc;1877292 said:


> can anyone say drifting?


lalalalalalala icant hear you


----------



## Bill1090

Up to 32 degrees with wind now.


----------



## albhb3

Bill1090;1877297 said:


> Up to 32 degrees with wind now.


eff it putting on shorts and goin for a swim


----------



## Bill1090

albhb3;1877298 said:


> eff it putting on shorts and goin for a swim


Absolutely!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yuhas didn't say anything about accumulation, but showed 60% tomorrow for rain, 100% Monday with snow and slick roads.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My NWS hourly shows 1.2" from midnight Sunday night through midnight Monday night.

With 20+mph winds, going to be hard to find something to plow.


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;1877289 said:


> Hahaha... didn't notice that one bit earlier


Gotta be honest... I only see one person in the picture and it isn't a dude.


----------



## skorum03

Bourne Ultimatum, one of my favorite movies is on Bravo right now. Gotta hunt in the morning, just got home from the bar.


----------



## skorum03

skorum03;1877314 said:


> Bourne Ultimatum, one of my favorite movies is on Bravo right now. Gotta hunt in the morning, just got home from the bar.


A lot of different thoughts in this post...


----------



## Polarismalibu

skorum03;1877314 said:


> Bourne Ultimatum, one of my favorite movies is on Bravo right now. Gotta hunt in the morning, just got home from the bar.


Might as well stay awake at this point then


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;1877176 said:


> Will they take it if I don't drain the fluids? Or does a guy just drain the oil, tranny, gas, coolant etc.
> 
> I have a scrap yard about 2 miles from our shop in savage, I should call them monday.
> 
> Thanks for the idea.


Not all places will take Cars. Northern metals in Minneapolis by the river will. It is behind discount steel.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1877257 said:


> Great! True that on the timing. Watch the GFS come out big. I'm getting a little worried that everyone has backed off to almost nothing and this storm will come together a bit different than anticipated.


Ohhhj

Not everyone
Just bell
Lol


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1877306 said:


> My NWS hourly shows 1.2" from midnight Sunday night through midnight Monday night.
> 
> With 20+mph winds, going to be hard to find something to plow.


Initially 
It's heavy

Real heavy


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1877263 said:


> Yeah, because nobody knows what will happen. Everyone is laying low this time. I suspect big swings in the forecast for someone.


Our chances are mon throughout the week
per nws

Elongated trasitions.....


----------



## unit28

Looking at NOAA
They're not laying low. But are texting what's up also

. By Sunday

night, we should be dealing with a double barrel low pressure system
moving into the entire length of the Mississippi Valley. Somewhat colder
air will also move into the northern Plains behind the low.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I'm down to 30% Monday


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Finally got the salt bin together, 60ton snug as a bug in a rug. She should hold 75 no problem


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Now sitting in line at taco smell I think my stomach is eating itself


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Lwnmwrman ya ever feel like you are talking to yourself?


----------



## unit28

Why not

Isotachs are not that great mon night

Milt site
Uncl

https://www.fnmoc.navy.mil/wxmap_cg...2014112200&prod=sfc10m&tau=078&set=Warfighter


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1877306 said:


> My NWS hourly shows 1.2" from midnight Sunday night through midnight Monday night.
> 
> With 20+mph winds, going to be hard to find something to plow.


Kn enrg falls out dramatically mon night now
Round it down......


----------



## SnowGuy73

36° breezy fog.


----------



## SnowGuy73

No frost. ...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light dew.


----------



## Bill1090

It's snowmagedden according to the NAM! http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckar...16&compaction=on&mean_mt=on&max_mt=on&mean=on


----------



## Bill1090

34 degrees, no freezing rain from what I can tell.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1877369 said:


> It's snowmagedden according to the NAM! http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckar...16&compaction=on&mean_mt=on&max_mt=on&mean=on


So strange. Your NAM is double our NAM. MSP is at 6.5".


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1877372 said:


> So strange. Your NAM is double our NAM. MSP is at 6.5".


Its spiked two days in a row now. Hopefully it's right.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1877376 said:


> Its spiked two days in a row now. Hopefully it's right.


No one wants 6+" of snow at 6 am on a weekday.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

A lot of snow has melted. I can see grass again


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1877386 said:


> A lot of snow has melted. I can see grass again


I was just about to report the same.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Took the dog for a nice long walk, pretty nice out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS weather story.... Most will see less than an inch.

Funny, Chisago county, northern Washington is the only area in the southern 2/3s of MN in the 1-2" range.

Seriously. Even NWS screws with me.

F'n St. Croix River river effect snow.


----------



## Bill1090

Local station says nothing shovelable.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1877394 said:


> Local station says nothing shovelable.


You should email them a screenshot of the Meteo with the NAM and ask "HOW DO YOU EXPLAIN THIS?!?!?? WE ARE ALL GOING TO DIE!!!!!!!". See what kind of response you get.


----------



## skorum03

At least its a decent temp forgun opener


----------



## CityGuy

If anyone is wondering where bum f ed Egypt is, I'm there. 

Somewhere near Battle Lake.


----------



## CityGuy

27 and clear here.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1877395 said:


> You should email them a screenshot of the Meteo with the NAM and ask "HOW DO YOU EXPLAIN THIS?!?!?? WE ARE ALL GOING TO DIE!!!!!!!". See what kind of response you get.


Yes! Brilliant!!

On a side note, I swear the gfs came up within the last couple minutes.


----------



## skorum03

Bill1090;1877399 said:


> Yes! Brilliant!!
> 
> On a side note, I swear the gfs came up within the last couple minutes.


We're all waiting for everyone to change their tune on this sun-mon system


----------



## SnowGuy73

I missed Cody forecast.


----------



## qualitycut

So why does my nws have no totals mentioned?


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1877391 said:


> Took the dog for a nice long walk, pretty nice out.


Hold the leash out the window of the truck?


----------



## skorum03

I'm at 1.5" on the hourly.


----------



## PremierL&L

qualitycut;1877403 said:


> So why does my nws have no totals mentioned?


Might as well go with the opposite this time boom to bust is only fun so many times


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1877403 said:


> So why does my nws have no totals mentioned?


If percentages are low they usually don't mention totals in the forecast... NAM sure went up on the meteogram


----------



## mnlefty

Hamelfire;1877397 said:


> If anyone is wondering where bum f ed Egypt is, I'm there.
> 
> Somewhere near Battle Lake.


Ohhhh, you wouldn't happen to be in a little town called Clitherall about 3 miles from Battle Lake? My in laws are on Clitherall Lake and there's banjo music territory not far away.

Edit: plenty of stuff in that area that needs to be burned as well.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1877404 said:


> Hold the leash out the window of the truck?


Haha. Not that cold this morning.


----------



## Drakeslayer

So the gopher hockey team lost to a USHL team last night. I don't think that is supposed to happen. Fire the Don!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1877412 said:


> If percentages are low they usually don't mention totals in the forecast... NAM sure went up on the meteogram


We're screwed!


----------



## qualitycut

Weather channel had a inch or less all week on the 10 day


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1877421 said:


> Weather channel had a inch or less all week on the 10 day


They were spot on last weekend.

NORV!!!!!


----------



## MNPLOWCO

mnlefty;1877414 said:


> Ohhhh, you wouldn't happen to be in a little town called Clitherall about 3 miles from Battle Lake? My in laws are on Clitherall Lake and there's banjo music territory not far away.
> 
> Edit: plenty of stuff in that area that needs to be burned as well.


Geez. Don't try and sound out that lake name.


----------



## SnowGuy73

MNPLOWCO;1877431 said:


> Geez. Don't try and sound out that lake name.


 Thumbs Up wesport


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1877403 said:


> So why does my nws have no totals mentioned?


They don't post totals in the forecast when it's less than 50%. You have to go to the hourly.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Weird part is the high NAM is 12-18 hours earlier than the rest of the models.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1877451 said:


> Weird part is the high NAM is 12-18 hours earlier than the rest of the models.


No one knows what is going to happen yet.


----------



## skorum03

skorum03;1877454 said:


> No one knows what is going to happen yet.


Except maybe Unit


----------



## skorum03

Pretty slow deer hunting opener. I've seen one deer and two other guys I'm with haven't seen anything


----------



## albhb3

well you all are gonna have to wait on the video of course it fired right up to warm I guess


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;1877417 said:


> So the gopher hockey team lost to a USHL team last night. I don't think that is supposed to happen. Fire the Don!


B team played, nothing to worry about.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

skorum03;1877454 said:


> No one knows what is going to happen yet.


They will act smart on Tuesday reviewing the weather


----------



## Bill1090

NWS has me at 1-2" Monday.


----------



## qualitycut

Headed out for some fishing and beers $


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1877465 said:


> Headed out for some fishing and beers $


Sounds rough


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1877465 said:


> Headed out for some fishing and beers $


Funny....so is snowguy


----------



## unit28

What..............


----------



## cbservicesllc

Man, I don't know if I've ever seen the NAM swing so much with every model run


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1877472 said:


> What..............


Why ya posting Tallahassee airports?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1877450 said:


> They don't post totals in the forecast when it's less than 50%. You have to go to the hourly.


I think someone here already said something like that...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1877476 said:


> Why ya posting Tallahassee airports?


Is that what KTLH is?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1877397 said:


> If anyone is wondering where bum f ed Egypt is, I'm there.
> 
> Somewhere near Battle Lake.


That's not bum f Egypt. Fun place up there


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1877478 said:


> Is that what KTLH is?


http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/KTLH


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1877404 said:


> Hold the leash out the window of the truck?


Nah, just tie it to the bumper. My gramps tried that twice. Second time the dog lost.


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;1877479 said:


> That's not bum f Egypt. Fun place up there


from what I hear from just after labor day till opener it pretty much is a ghost town but in the summer ohhh boy there are some sights to be seen then again we both know all about thathell Id even venture to say better then QC's pics


----------



## unit28

That was for anyone traveling

This is still on track
Also looking at 500hpa vorticity?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1877475 said:


> Man, I don't know if I've ever seen the NAM swing so much with every model run


I've always said these snows/storms are getting harder to know what's going to happen. When I started 7-8 seasons ago every snow happened at night, following year every snow they said happened. Up until the year with no snow its just been plain goofy. To me anyway.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1877483 said:


> That was for anyone traveling
> 
> This is still on track
> Also looking at 500hpa vorticity?


When is that from?? Never mind....found it.


----------



## mnlefty

Polarismalibu;1877479 said:


> That's not bum f Egypt. Fun place up there


I agree completely about Battle Lake, but if he's near, not in town, you don't have to get very far away to be "on the corner of bum f and you got a purdy mouth."


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1877480 said:


> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/KTLH


Got it... Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

JDee is basically saying the same thing he said yesterday.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1877486 said:


> I've always said these snows/storms are getting harder to know what's going to happen. When I started 7-8 seasons ago every snow happened at night, following year every snow they said happened. Up until the year with no snow its just been plain goofy. To me anyway.


Sounds about right... used to be so easy to get everything cleaned up before morning...


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1877496 said:


> JDee is basically saying the same thing he said yesterday.


Crazy. Almost word for word.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1877496 said:


> JDee is basically saying the same thing he said yesterday.


That's cute...


----------



## 1997chevy

LwnmwrMan22;1877496 said:


> JDee is basically saying the same thing he said yesterday.


You do realize he doesn't update on weekends right?


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;1877482 said:


> from what I hear from just after labor day till opener it pretty much is a ghost town but in the summer ohhh boy there are some sights to be seen then again we both know all about thathell Id even venture to say better then QC's pics


Yeah half the town is only open during the summer. But you are correct the views are amazing! Especially on a warm summer night at Zorbaz!


----------



## Polarismalibu

mnlefty;1877493 said:


> I agree completely about Battle Lake, but if he's near, not in town, you don't have to get very far away to be "on the corner of bum f and you got a purdy mouth."


He has half a mile each way of town before the gets to that point lol


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;1877486 said:


> I've always said these snows/storms are getting harder to know what's going to happen. When I started 7-8 seasons ago every snow happened at night, following year every snow they said happened. Up until the year with no snow its just been plain goofy. To me anyway.


Just my opinion here but I think it's a case of having too much information to filter through. There are so many different ways to project future weather that no one knows which one to believe unless they're all in agreement.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1877512 said:


> Just my opinion here but I think it's a case of having too much information to filter through. There are so many different ways to project future weather that no one knows which one to believe unless they're all in agreement.


This, much like my post the other day where you can watch all the modelsnyou want, but we all go to the real time radar when it's snowing, and even then we are caught off guard at times.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

With regards to the meteogram....

I don't understand. The NAM doesn't even show moisture here...

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/displayMod.php?var=eta_sfc_prcp&loop=loopall&hours=

Certainly not 6" worth.

Second edit.... Watch the East Coast. That would be one heck of a nor easter if it was Jan/Feb.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1997chevy;1877508 said:


> You do realize he doesn't update on weekends right?


Yah, it was tongue in cheek.


----------



## andersman02

Looks like today will be the day to winterize + clean the maint stuff... Nothing like using the ZTR as a snowmobile


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

AccuWeather is still saying 1-3".


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1877524 said:


> AccuWeather is still saying 1-3".


So there is a 1% chance of them being right


----------



## NorthernProServ

andersman02;1877522 said:


> Looks like today will be the day to winterize + clean the maint stuff... Nothing like using the ZTR as a snowmobile


Got most of the stuff finished up yesterday. Only some handheld things to go through and will be done.


----------



## unit28

An alberta clipper will spread some mixed precipitation into
eastern north dakota saturday night into sunday morning. Much
colder air will filter into the region sunday afternoon...and
light snow will overspread the northern red river valley by sunday
evening. Northerly winds will increase by sunday night...gusting
over 45 mph at times into early monday. There is the potential for
an inch of snow in the northern valley...perhaps up to 2 inches
near the canadian border. If this occurs...then blowing snow will
result in open areas and reduce visibilities for sunday night
through the monday morning commute.


----------



## Greenery

NorthernProServ;1877530 said:


> Got most of the stuff finished up yesterday. Only some handheld things to go through and will be done.


I finally got most of my summer stuff put away this week. Had to skip washing some of the larger items. It feels good to have it done so I can concentrate on winter stuff.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1877533 said:


> I finally got most of my summer stuff put away this week. Had to skip washing some of the larger items. It feels good to have it done so I can concentrate on winter stuff.


My buddies on the north side and I all are in the same boat, finally in only winter mode.

I think we were all holding onto hope that it would warm up and we could finish summer work.

Now it's a waiting game.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1877524 said:


> AccuWeather is still saying 1-3".


This mornings GFS is showing a couple inches...... I'll take two please. 50/50 shot at it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

All right...Lets go GOPHERS!!!!!! 


Gosh darn it


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1877488 said:


> When is that from?? Never mind....found it.


Any time you want

I got more.

Gone for awile to get a tree of some kind


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1877541 said:


> All right...Lets go GOPHERS!!!!!!
> 
> Gosh darn it


That didn't take long


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1877542 said:


> Any time you want
> 
> I got more.
> 
> Gone for awile to get a tree of some kind


Thank you.

TOUCHDOWN!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Polarismalibu;1877548 said:


> That didn't take long


And nether did that td!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1877548 said:


> That didn't take long to tie it up!


You got that right....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We could see 2", but over 36 hours and 20 mph winds, gonna be hard to find much to plow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1877556 said:


> We could see 2", but over 36 hours and 20 mph winds, gonna be hard to find much to plow.


Gotta plow because of the huge drifts!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Horrible missed call on the line of scrimmage.


----------



## Green Grass

Customer: I was wondering now that it is warm and the snow is melting if you can come out and pick up our leaves.

Me: sure we should be out there by the end of May.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1877565 said:


> Customer: I was wondering now that it is warm and the snow is melting if you can come out and pick up our leaves.
> 
> Me: sure we should be out there by the end of May.


Wow there's someone lol


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Green Grass;1877565 said:


> Customer: I was wondering now that it is warm and the snow is melting if you can come out and pick up our leaves.
> 
> Me: sure we should be out there by the end of May.


I'd get right on that


----------



## SSS Inc.

What the heck. How do you not get that guy????????? They had like ten chances.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1877558 said:


> Gotta plow because of the huge drifts!


Yep!! Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1877575 said:


> What the heck. How do you not get that guy????????? They had like ten chances.


True Gophers team right there.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Driving around and some places could have a mower run on them. There's that much grass showing. Then other ones are still snow covered. Reminds me of a march/April day


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1877579 said:


> Driving around and some places could have a mower run on them. There's that much grass showing. Then other ones are still snow covered. Reminds me of a march/April day


This weather is depressing.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1877582 said:


> This weather is depressing.


This.......

How is the rink holding up?


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1877582 said:


> This weather is depressing.


I was thinking the same thing. Now I want 12" of snow


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1877587 said:


> This.......
> 
> How is the rink holding up?


It doing all right, just a little wet. I'm surprised it was melting already at 8 a.m. usually you can still get out and skate when its 35º.



Polarismalibu;1877588 said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Now I want 12" of snow


Me too.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1877588 said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Now I want 12" of snow


You wont be saying that if we get 12" of wet concrete.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1877592 said:


> It doing all right, just a little wet. I'm surprised it was melting already at 8 a.m. usually you can still get out and skate when its 35º.
> 
> Me too.


Problem is its not normally 35 at 10pm


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1877596 said:


> You wont be saying that if we get 12" of wet concrete.


I have yet to find a storm I can't push. I welcome snow of all types.


----------



## Doughboy12

Good day to put the back drag angle on.... Outside. 
Also putting the JD mower in the shed finally for the winter.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1877601 said:


> I have yet to find a storm I can't push. I welcome snow of all types.


Everything can push. Just takes so much more fuel.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1877582 said:


> This weather is depressing.


Its got a lot people out and about


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Just bought a john Deere 3320 CUT. Has loader factory cab with a/c blower and broom


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1877596 said:


> You wont be saying that if we get 12" of wet concrete.


It would be fine. Like SSS said I haven't not been able to push anything yet


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1877611 said:


> Everything can push. Just takes so much more fuel.


The way we're set up it doesn't matter.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1877612 said:


> Its got a lot people out and about


Yeah, all the whimps that think 20º is too cold.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Whoever was looking for a DXT snowplow plus in buffalo have two 9'2" steel left


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Novak with a post saying storm too tough to nail down yet, will know more tonight.

Friggin idiots ask "what will the impact be for xxxxxx?????"

God people are stupid.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1877565 said:


> Customer: I was wondering now that it is warm and the snow is melting if you can come out and pick up our leaves.
> 
> Me: sure we should be out there by the end of May.


Ha! Wtf....


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1877582 said:


> This weather is depressing.


You said it... gray and drippy...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1877626 said:


> Whoever was looking for a DXT snowplow plus in buffalo have two 9'2" steel left


Nice! Thanks for the info!


----------



## BossPlow614

Has anyone tried scraping any of the hard pack today?


----------



## Green Grass

BossPlow614;1877635 said:


> Has anyone tried scraping any of the hard pack today?


Yes came right up this morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1877635 said:


> Has anyone tried scraping any of the hard pack today?


I have one request, going to attempt it tomorrow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Lets go GOPHERS!...wesportwesportwesport


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1877635 said:


> Has anyone tried scraping any of the hard pack today?


We are going out to most of our lots tomorrow... and as I type this the City is going by... must have got the memo!


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1877645 said:


> We are going out to most of our lots tomorrow... and as I type this the City is going by... must have got the memo!


Champlin's roads are cafe compared to the neighboring cities.


----------



## SSS Inc.

This game is getting good!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Touchdown!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Time to jump on the bandwagon people!

NORV!


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Me likey! But my S300's not pushing that either.wesport

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/hvo/4753850725.html


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Another horrible call.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1877666 said:


> Another horrible call.


Sure was...


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1877666 said:


> Another horrible call.


Yeah it was.


----------



## Camden

These are the same refs that officiate Packer games.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Gophers ball!


----------



## cbservicesllc

What is there to review?


----------



## Camden

Come on, 1 first down!!!!


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;1877674 said:


> What is there to review?


I don't know. Can you review a penalty? I don't believe you can.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ballgame!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Norv!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NorthernProServ

Just ran to Walmart to pick up a few things and I am reminded why I avoid the place like the plague. I must have gotten stuck behind every crippled person in the city in there.


----------



## Camden

HUGE HUGE win for the program. Incredible. I never thought they'd be in this position. That stupid game to Illinois is killing us right now.


----------



## Green Grass

some one through the ice by Maple Lake.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1877683 said:


> some one through the ice by Maple Lake.


Figured that would happen this weekend. They make it out?


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1877634 said:


> Nice! Thanks for the info!


No problem!


----------



## TKLAWN

Camden;1877682 said:


> HUGE HUGE win for the program. Incredible. I never thought they'd be in this position. That stupid game to Illinois is killing us right now.


Chance to play Wisconsin for the championship. LET 'S GO!!


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1877687 said:


> Figured that would happen this weekend. They make it out?


Yeah they got him out but his four wheeler is on the bottom.


----------



## Bill1090

TKLAWN;1877689 said:


> Chance to play Wisconsin for the championship. LET 'S GO!!


And I think we all know how that would end up...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Going to Cub was a mistake..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OMG. Don't look at the Meteogram now. Sh....iiiiiii....ttttteeeee!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My percentages are creeping up per NWS.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1877696 said:


> Going to Cub was a mistake..


Why?????..payup


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LaCrosse is higher YET!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1877701 said:


> OMG. Don't look at the Meteogram now. Sh....iiiiiii....ttttteeeee!!!!!


Oh boy....


----------



## mnlefty

jimslawnsnow;1877614 said:


> Just bought a john Deere 3320 CUT. Has loader factory cab with a/c blower and broom


Did you sell or trade your X series or is this just an addition?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1877702 said:


> My percentages are creeping up per NWS.


Mine are less now that this am


----------



## jimslawnsnow

mnlefty;1877709 said:


> Did you sell or trade your X series or is this just an addition?


Sold the x series and traded in my 2320 with loader and no cab


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1877691 said:


> Yeah they got him out but his four wheeler is on the bottom.


Early ice and above freezing out on a wheeler. Smart


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1877701 said:


> OMG. Don't look at the Meteogram now. Sh....iiiiiii....ttttteeeee!!!!!


Just saw the 18z regular NAM come in... how is it that different than the 4km?


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1877601 said:


> I have yet to find a storm I can't push. I welcome snow of all types.


Did you get hit hard during the final storm last season? That was the toughest event I've ever dealt with. 12" of pure slop. Couldn't backdrag it, solid ice under the snow. I had to break out the loader so that I could make long passes because my trucks couldn't find enough traction.

It was awful. I was all done for the season after that.


----------



## skorum03

cbservicesllc;1877706 said:


> Oh boy....


And here it comes....


----------



## skorum03

NWS percentages increased


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://www.news10.net/story/news/local/stockton/2014/11/20/stockton-teacher-video/70031290/

What a nut job. Parents should kick his azz


----------



## qualitycut

Mirage...........


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1877717 said:


> Did you get hit hard during the final storm last season? That was the toughest event I've ever dealt with. 12" of pure slop. Couldn't backdrag it, solid ice under the snow. I had to break out the loader so that I could make long passes because my trucks couldn't find enough traction.
> 
> It was awful. I was all done for the season after that.


That was interesting. Half of us where pushing 18" up on Lwnmwr accounts


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1877645 said:


> We are going out to most of our lots tomorrow... and as I type this the City is going by... must have got the memo!


Same thing here, got a few to hit.

Then I'm sure we'll get 6" Monday, get all packed down with the temps dropping like a rock again....just like the first storm.


----------



## qualitycut

Nice....

http://defund.com/married-teacher-h...a-third/?utm_source=fnot1&utm_medium=facebook


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;1877721 said:


> http://www.news10.net/story/news/local/stockton/2014/11/20/stockton-teacher-video/70031290/
> 
> What a nut job. Parents should kick his azz


What is wrong with people


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1877716 said:


> Just saw the 18z regular NAM come in... how is it that different than the 4km?


Right.... That NAM tanked.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1877729 said:


> Right.... That NAM tanked.


I've never figured out the difference between the NAM and the high resolution NAM (4km)...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1877735 said:


> I've never figured out the difference between the NAM and the high resolution NAM (4km)...


I think it's obvious the NAMs are having a hard time with mid level temps.

I also think this is where WE could have a hard time with high levels of snow.


----------



## qualitycut

Well that was fun, i got drunk, gf puked and slept the entire time and had about 8 fish steal our bate


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1877737 said:


> I think it's obvious the NAMs are having a hard time with mid level temps.
> 
> I also think this is where WE could have a hard time with high levels of snow.


What do you mean by high levels of snow?


----------



## NorthernProServ

All you guys with the 6.7...what are you running for oil?

I know in the manual heavy duty usage calls for 5w40.

In on old 6.0's we ran T6 since we got them....


Stick with T6 or is T5 (10w30) ok you think?


----------



## BossPlow614

NorthernProServ;1877745 said:


> All you guys with the 6.7...what are you running for oil?
> 
> I know in the manual heavy duty usage calls for 5w40.
> 
> In on old 6.0's we ran T6 since we got them....
> 
> Stick with T6 or is T5 (10w30) ok you think?


I haven't had to change oil yet.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1877744 said:


> What do you mean by high levels of snow?


Hes just physicing himself out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1877744 said:


> What do you mean by high levels of snow?


Maybe the NAM isn't the outlier. Maybe the NAM is the right model???


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1877745 said:


> All you guys with the 6.7...what are you running for oil?
> 
> I know in the manual heavy duty usage calls for 5w40.
> 
> In on old 6.0's we ran T6 since we got them....
> 
> Stick with T6 or is T5 (10w30) ok you think?


i just use whatever ford puts in it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1877750 said:


> Maybe the NAM isn't the outlier. Maybe the NAM is the right model???


Never know... till Monday...


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1877741 said:


> Well that was fun, i got drunk, gf puked and slept the entire time and had about 8 fish steal our bate


Sounds like a good day haha


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1877751 said:


> i just use whatever ford puts in it.


I think they use 10w30, that's what they are filled with from the factory.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1877755 said:


> I think they use 10w30, that's what they are filled with from the factory.


I think they switch it over in winter.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1877754 said:


> Sounds like a good day haha


Yup and tomorrow i get to attempt driving on the other side of the road and its about 1.5 lanes wide that are curvy and up and down the mountain.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1877758 said:


> Yup and tomorrow i get to attempt driving on the other side of the road and its about 1.5 lanes wide that are curvy and up and down the mountain.


Might want to leave the booze out of that equation...


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1877764 said:


> Might want to leave the booze out of that equation...


Yea, im driving to the beach not back.


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;1877745 said:


> All you guys with the 6.7...what are you running for oil?
> 
> I know in the manual heavy duty usage calls for 5w40.
> 
> In on old 6.0's we ran T6 since we got them....
> 
> Stick with T6 or is T5 (10w30) ok you think?


Just have ford change it. You don't save any money doing it yourself


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1877758 said:


> Yup and tomorrow i get to attempt driving on the other side of the road and its about 1.5 lanes wide that are curvy and up and down the mountain.


That would be fun! You can hit people there lol


----------



## Green Grass

NorthernProServ;1877745 said:


> All you guys with the 6.7...what are you running for oil?
> 
> I know in the manual heavy duty usage calls for 5w40.
> 
> In on old 6.0's we ran T6 since we got them....
> 
> Stick with T6 or is T5 (10w30) ok you think?


Back when I had one I used T6 only.


----------



## CityGuy

mnlefty;1877414 said:


> Ohhhh, you wouldn't happen to be in a little town called Clitherall about 3 miles from Battle Lake? My in laws are on Clitherall Lake and there's banjo music territory not far away.
> 
> Edit: plenty of stuff in that area that needs to be burned as well.


I was on a north clitheral dive if that helps. About 20 or so miles north of 94.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1877565 said:


> Customer: I was wondering now that it is warm and the snow is melting if you can come out and pick up our leaves.
> 
> Me: sure we should be out there by the end of May.


Haha, nice


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1877753 said:


> Never know... till Monday...


Check your email!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1877683 said:


> some one through the ice by Maple Lake.


Imagine that. Moron.


----------



## albhb3

you boys should turn on abc and see what a real team looks like gonna be smoked by the RB next weekend


----------



## albhb3

Hamelfire;1877791 said:


> Imagine that. Moron.


leave em clean the gene pool


----------



## albhb3

NorthernProServ;1877745 said:


> All you guys with the 6.7...what are you running for oil?
> 
> I know in the manual heavy duty usage calls for 5w40.
> 
> In on old 6.0's we ran T6 since we got them....
> 
> Stick with T6 or is T5 (10w30) ok you think?


just changed to t6 5w40 and starts much better (6.0) I dont know what ford charges but did mine for 140ish


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1877741 said:


> Well that was fun, i got drunk, gf puked and slept the entire time and had about 8 fish steal our bate


thats what your doing wrong you brough the GF WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1877704 said:


> LaCrosse is higher YET!!!


Its headed in the right direction!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1877780 said:


> I was on a north clitheral dive if that helps. About 20 or so miles north of 94.


I know right where that is. My cabin is just a bit south of that off 78

When you drove from 94 you got to the top of the hill with the median in the road my lake was down to your right


----------



## Doughboy12

Back drag on. 
Crates all broken Down. 
Cardboard broken down and bundled. 
Wheeler ready. 
Plow in shed ready to go. 
Snow blower won't start...no spark. Cafe that. 
I say bring it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

mnlefty;1877414 said:


> Ohhhh, you wouldn't happen to be in a little town called Clitherall about 3 miles from Battle Lake? My in laws are on Clitherall Lake and there's banjo music territory not far away.
> 
> Edit: plenty of stuff in that area that needs to be burned as well.


I'm down in eagle. What side of the lake are they on?


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1877788 said:


> Check your email!


Ha... got it...playing Daddy Daycare today... I'll get one back to you ASAP


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;1877800 said:


> thats what your doing wrong you brough the GF WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU


Could be the reason for lack of pictures


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;1877820 said:


> Could be the reason for lack of pictures


That is a great reason you jerks said he was with his momma


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;1877793 said:


> you boys should turn on abc and see what a real team looks like gonna be smoked by the RB next weekend


There playing Iowa that dosent count for anything. Gophers killed them


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;1877822 said:


> That is a great reason you jerks said he was with his momma


She's there too! That's why then went he said it was his moms bday


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1877819 said:


> Ha... got it...playing Daddy Daycare today... I'll get one back to you ASAP


You too Lucky!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Wow!! Horrible call that was offensive pass interference. That call could change the game big time


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;1877825 said:


> She's there too! That's why then went he said it was his moms bday


dont you use that tone with me someone around here has to work


----------



## Doughboy12

albhb3;1877822 said:


> That is a great reason you jerks said he was with his momma


No name calling. 
We were just warned about that.


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;1877829 said:


> dont you use that tone with me someone around here has to work


I work too!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1877833 said:


> No name calling.
> We were just warned about that.


That one was all in good fun no one should be offended


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1877827 said:


> You too Lucky!!!


Oh yeah...  hoping to get the favor returned later...

Only to end up disappointed...


----------



## mnlefty

Polarismalibu;1877814 said:


> I'm down in eagle. What side of the lake are they on?


North End right next to Oak Park Resort right off 210.


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;1877835 said:


> That one was all in good fun no one should be offended


maybe you should I meant it


----------



## Polarismalibu

mnlefty;1877837 said:


> North End right next to Oak Park Resort right off 210.


Nice! I know a few people on the side of the lake. Ever been to the peak supper club at the bottom of inspiration peak? There broasted chicken is amazing!! Stubs sounds good right now too.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1877765 said:


> Yea, im driving to the beach not back.


Good thinking!


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;1877807 said:


> Back drag on.
> Crates all broken Down.
> Cardboard broken down and bundled.
> Wheeler ready.
> Plow in shed ready to go.
> Snow blower won't start...no spark. Cafe that.
> I say bring it.


Yep, your driveway won't know what hit it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;1877839 said:


> maybe you should I meant it


I see how it's gonna be


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1877836 said:


> Oh yeah...  hoping to get the favor returned later...
> 
> Only to end up disappointed...


This........


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1877846 said:


> This........


Bet those fire calls have bad timing too


----------



## Polarismalibu

Iowa keeps getting lucky in this game

Edit: there luck ran out


----------



## SSS Inc.

Holy nam 4km"!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1877857 said:


> Holy nam 4km"!!!!!!!!!!


English please?


----------



## mnlefty

Polarismalibu;1877841 said:


> Nice! I know a few people on the side of the lake. Ever been to the peak supper club at the bottom of inspiration peak? There broasted chicken is amazing!! Stubs sounds good right now too.


Actually never ate at the peak, even though we drive by that way when we go. It's always busy. I'm definitely partial to the broasted chicken at the Purple Palace in Vining.


----------



## Polarismalibu

mnlefty;1877860 said:


> Actually never ate at the peak, even though we drive by that way when we go. It's always busy. I'm definitely partial to the broasted chicken at the Purple Palace in Vining.


I haven't ever tried that the purple palace. I'll have to check it out this summer. You should definitely try the peak though.

A lot of times it seems faster to take that left in Brandon and go threw Evansville


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1877857 said:


> Holy nam 4km"!!!!!!!!!!


Hey... you're 2 hours late! 

What is the 4km vs the regular anyway?


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;1877857 said:


> Holy nam 4km"!!!!!!!!!!


Why not !!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1877868 said:


> Hey... you're 2 hours late!
> 
> What is the 4km vs the regular anyway?


Girls Hockey.......And I thought I had the other NAM figured out but I still don't get it. I thought it was new and experimental and was supposed to handle storms better.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1877882 said:


> Girls Hockey.......And I thought I had the other NAM figured out but I still don't get it. I thought it was new and experimental and was supposed to handle storms better.


I've heard the term "high resolution" used with 4km... still no idea...

And I think the new experimental one was a new GFS that is going live within a couple months


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1877806 said:


> I know right where that is. My cabin is just a bit south of that off 78
> 
> When you drove from 94 you got to the top of the hill with the median in the road my lake was down to your right


Ah yes. Top of the next small hill i believe take a right go about a block. Farm on left.


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1877857 said:


> Holy nam 4km"!!!!!!!!!!


Sunday afternoon we all get added to winter storm warning?

46 for a high tomorrow.


----------



## skorum03

skorum03;1877887 said:


> Sunday afternoon we all get added to winter storm warning?
> 
> 46 for a high tomorrow.


Probably about half way to the temperatures Quality has spent time in all week.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1877836 said:


> Oh yeah...  hoping to get the favor returned later...
> 
> Only to end up disappointed...


So what are you implying?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1877886 said:


> Ah yes. Top of the next small hill i believ w take a right go about a block. Farm on left.


I might know what one it is. Did you get any pics?


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1877847 said:


> Bet those fire calls have bad timing too


Never fails.

At this house.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1877890 said:


> I might know what one it is. Did you get any pics?


Yes. Put them up in a minute.


----------



## cbservicesllc

skorum03;1877887 said:


> Sunday afternoon we all get added to winter storm warning?
> 
> 46 for a high tomorrow.


Unsure yet based on all the other readings... Would it surprise me one bit...? No


----------



## CityGuy

Picture 1.


----------



## CityGuy

Picture 2.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1877895 said:


> http://i62.tinypic.com/z5ti.jpg[/IMG
> 
> Picture 1.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Fail....:help:


----------



## skorum03

cbservicesllc;1877894 said:


> Unsure yet based on all the other readings... Would it surprise me one bit...? No


It seems to be pushing in that direction doesn't it?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1877895 said:


> http://i62.tinypic.com/z5ti.jpg[/IMG
> 
> Picture 1.[/QUOTE]
> 
> [IMG]http://i62.tinypic.com/z5ti.jpg


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1877887 said:


> Sunday afternoon we all get added to winter storm warning?
> 
> 46 for a high tomorrow.


That's what I'm nervous of waking up to.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1877889 said:


> So what are you implying?


I think you can connect the dots...


----------



## BossPlow614

skorum03;1877887 said:


> Sunday afternoon we all get added to winter storm warning?
> 
> 46 for a high tomorrow.


I sure hope so!!!!! payup


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1877901 said:


> I think you can connect the dots...


He might not be able to


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1877901 said:


> I think you can connect the dots...


I am not good at thinking. I work for government.
Please explain.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1877897 said:


> Fail....


It does that from tinypic at times not sure why.


----------



## cbservicesllc

skorum03;1877898 said:


> It seems to be pushing in that direction doesn't it?


Yes and no... they have all been bouncing back and forth... all of them (minus that 4km NAM) are low right now for MSP... I haven't looked at the precip maps today to see where the moisture is trending...


----------



## skorum03

Hamelfire;1877904 said:


> I am not good at thinking. I work for government.
> Please explain.


Ha! this made me laugh


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1877905 said:


> It does that from tinypic at times not sure why.


I fixed it for ya. I don't recognize that place I'm sure I will when I drive by sometime


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1877904 said:


> I am not good at thinking. I work for government.
> Please explain.


I'm saying even though I gave her a day off from the kids... Quality's chances with his unconcious drunk GF are still much better than mine...


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1877909 said:


> I'm saying even though I gave her a day off from the kids... Quality's chances with his unconcious drunk GF are still much better than mine...


:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1877900 said:


> That's what I'm nervous of waking up to.


I'm not sure what to be nervous about yet. NWS has me at 60% monday now and less than one inch of snow. But hourly has me at 1.4


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1877904 said:


> I am not good at thinking. I work for government.
> Please explain.


Haha that a good one!


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1877909 said:


> I'm saying even though I gave her a day off from the kids... Quality's chances with his unconcious drunk GF are still much better than mine...


Hahah!! That sucks!


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;1877911 said:


> I'm not sure what to be nervous about yet. NWS has me at 60% monday now and less than one inch of snow. But hourly has me at 1.4


I'm still 50/50 on whether this thing sneaks just a bit west into the metro or it head to central and northern Wisconsin. I would hope we know by tomorrow. Its fun to speculate while we wait though.


----------



## Ranger620

Wild are on. Tb got some of there talent back since we beat them at home. We'll see


----------



## cbservicesllc

skorum03;1877911 said:


> I'm not sure what to be nervous about yet. NWS has me at 60% monday now and less than one inch of snow. But hourly has me at 1.4


My hourly actually got cut in half from what it was this morning (.6 from 1.2)... Wednesday already has some accumulation showing up now though...


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1877909 said:


> I'm saying even though I gave her a day off from the kids... Quality's chances with his unconcious drunk GF are still much better than mine...


Haha.

I am married too and feel your pain.


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1877915 said:


> I'm still 50/50 on whether this thing sneaks just a bit west into the metro or it head to central and northern Wisconsin. I would hope we know by tomorrow. Its fun to speculate while we wait though.


Yes the speculation is good. We'll wait for Unit to make a very broad "Oh boy" post tomorrow morning and then know that we are all in trouble, if you look at it that way.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1877915 said:


> I'm still 50/50 on whether this thing sneaks just a bit west into the metro or it head to central and northern Wisconsin. I would hope we know by tomorrow. Its fun to speculate while we wait though.


Yeah I don't have anything better to do.. I would put myself in the same camp...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1877916 said:


> Wild are on. Tb got some of there talent back since we beat them at home. We'll see


What Channel???


----------



## skorum03

cbservicesllc;1877918 said:


> My hourly actually got cut in half from what it was this morning (.6 from 1.2)... Wednesday already has some accumulation showing up now though...


I saw that. I have .5 for wednesday already. Which sucks because we always go downtown on the night before thanksgiving and get blasted. Don't want to have to work. its the best night of the year in my opinion.


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1877922 said:


> What Channel???


FSN+

Comcast 254


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1877921 said:


> Yeah I don't have anything better to do.. I would put myself in the same camp...


This is also kind of fun.

First is the Canadian Model GEM. Second is the NAM 4km.


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;1877926 said:


> FSN+
> 
> Comcast 254


Thanks, I always forget to check that one.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1877919 said:


> Haha.
> 
> I am married too and feel your pain.


I'll speak for him as I wouldn't know yet. But wait till the kid comes


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1877908 said:


> I fixed it for ya. I don't recognize that place I'm sure I will when I drive by sometime


See if this helps. Scroll to the bottom for pictures.


----------



## skorum03

According to those we aren't going to get much then

Right?


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1877922 said:


> What Channel???


254 comcast fsn+


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1877922 said:


> What Channel???


Been a slow game really. 5 sog each i think its at


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;1877933 said:


> According to those we aren't going to get much then
> 
> Right?


Look closer. You would get hammered.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1877938 said:


> Been a slow game really. 5 sog each i think its at


I see that, guess I didn't miss much then.


----------



## SSS Inc.

GOALLLLLLLLLLl


----------



## Green Grass

sss inc.;1877943 said:


> i see that, guess i didn't miss much then.


goal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Goal!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ranger620

Well the good plays waited for you guys


----------



## SSS Inc.

I have to pay more attention but when did Tampa Bay become the "Bolts"?


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1877942 said:


> Look closer. You would get hammered.


I read the ratio backwards....


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1877952 said:


> I have to pay more attention but when did Tampa Bay become the "Bolts"?


Alternate jersey I think.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1877932 said:


> See if this helps. Scroll to the bottom for pictures.


Now I know what one it is. Buddy's place is a block father down on the dirt rd on the right. Everything go as planned with it?


----------



## ryde307

I had requests today from a property manager to go move snow piles to make room for snow on all of there lots. I said ok but there really aren't any and it's going to melt. We will have to charge minimums on them. They said charge whatever you have to the boss wants it done.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1877952 said:


> I have to pay more attention but when did Tampa Bay become the "Bolts"?


It was like there nickname just kinda thru it on there. Not sure when. They are still the tampa bay lightning


----------



## Polarismalibu

ryde307;1877959 said:


> I had requests today from a property manager to go move snow piles to make room for snow on all of there lots. I said ok but there really aren't any and it's going to melt. We will have to charge minimums on them. They said charge whatever you have to the boss wants it done.


That's what I'm doing tonight after the game


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm down to .9 from 1.4 from this morning.


----------



## BossPlow614

ryde307;1877959 said:


> I had requests today from a property manager to go move snow piles to make room for snow on all of there lots. I said ok but there really aren't any and it's going to melt. We will have to charge minimums on them. They said charge whatever you have to the boss wants it done.


That's awesome. I don't think you guys have gotten that much snow down in that area as compared to the north & NW metro? Our piles here aren't much either.


----------



## ryde307

BossPlow614;1877966 said:


> That's awesome. I don't think you guys have gotten that much snow down in that area as compared to the north & NW metro? Our piles here aren't much either.


Maybe 3". The piles were on smaller lots about 5 bobcat bucket loads. 8 properties.


----------



## unit28

just got in from an alllllll day shopping spree with the wife

She has cancer but she can still move better than I.
Since I started getting a bible cyst in my foot, she was running laps around me.
Good thing too or we would have hit more stores than I would have liked to.

havn't looked at anything other than a simple graph right now
not much has changed imo
told lmn22 to start rounding down earlier
and the bulk still looks to be Mon night between 6pm and later
asked earlier if y'all checked the 500 vorticity 
jet stream is the defacto, which SX3 sees it at 50/50 on the track
and imo the graph simply shows it at that

chances for lmn22 and quality are equal, as is Sx3 and I
this is for 2" at 12amTue

I'm going to call it again and say I'm out though


----------



## Ranger620

Saw that coming


----------



## Greenery

Any recommendations on hi vis jackets and where to get?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Saw that coming


----------



## SSS Inc.

NOOOOOOÒO Öoø


----------



## Green Grass

cafe!!!!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1877958 said:


> Now I know what one it is. Buddy's place is a block father down on the dirt rd on the right. Everything go as planned with it?


Yes. It's a hole in the ground.


----------



## CityGuy

Greenery;1877979 said:


> Any recommendations on hi vis jackets and where to get?


Yes don't get yellow. They show all kinds of dirt.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1877982 said:


> cafe!!!!!!!!


Yes your wife works there.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1877984 said:


> Yes. It's a hole in the ground.


I bet it is more level with the ground.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1877987 said:


> Yes your wife works there.


incorrect. she is out at the Red Goat now.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Cafe!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1877989 said:


> incorrect. she is out at the Red Goat now.


Where is that?


----------



## Ranger620

Was only a mater of time


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1877989 said:


> incorrect. she is out at the Red Goat now.


Is that similar with the red cow


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1877995 said:


> Where is that?


Cokato on 12


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1877998 said:


> Is that similar with the red cow


ummm :laughing:


----------



## PremierL&L

Green Grass;1877989 said:


> incorrect. she is out at the Red Goat now.


Is that place good just drove by the other day and almost stopped


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1878002 said:


> ummm :laughing:


Think it's time for you to go to bed


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1877999 said:


> Cokato on 12


Ahh yes. South side of 12


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1878005 said:


> Think it's time for you to go to bed


And I'm the one who went to bed at 11 and got up at 4.


----------



## Green Grass

PremierL&L;1878003 said:


> Is that place good just drove by the other day and almost stopped


I have only ate there twice and it was very good both times.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1878008 said:


> And I'm the one who went to bed at 11 and got up at 4.


Yeah I only got a few hours last night. Sucked


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1878006 said:


> Ahh yes. North side of 12


Fixed it for you west end of town.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1878008 said:


> And I'm the one who went to bed at 11 and got up at 4.


I was up at 1:58 never fell back asleep after the medical call


----------



## skorum03

Polarismalibu;1878010 said:


> Yeah I only got a few hours last night. Sucked


Me three. Took a sweet nap this afternoon though. Our sleep schedules are dicked anyways


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1878011 said:


> Fixed it for you west end of town.


Sorry I'm backwards.


----------



## Polarismalibu

skorum03;1878014 said:


> Me three. Took a sweet nap this afternoon though. Our sleep schedules are dicked anyways


Mine has been screwed up sees that first storm almost two weeks ago


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1878013 said:


> I was up at 1:58 never fell back asleep after the medical call


I hate that. Adenaline then up all night.


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1878005 said:


> Think it's time for you to go to bed


after a google search I see that is a place down town. I try to not venture down town and no they have the place in Cokato and Watkins.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1878017 said:


> I hate that. Adenaline then up all night.


it was a boring call it was just the fact that I got up so then I was wide awake.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1878023 said:


> it was a boring call it was just the fact that I got up so then I was wide awake.


Who is your als out there? Cokato and Ridgeview?


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1878025 said:


> Who is your als out there? Cokato and Ridgeview?


BLS is Howard Lake

ALS in Alina north of 12 or Ridgeview south of 12 or east of town or west of town


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1878027 said:


> BLS is Howard Lake
> 
> ALS in Alina north of 12 or Ridgeview south of 12 or east of town or west of town


If you run into Mali from Ridgeview tell her I said hi.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1878019 said:


> after a google search I see that is a place down town. I try to not venture down town and no they have the place in Cokato and Watkins.


What else came up when you googled that name haha


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1878028 said:


> If you run into Mali from Ridgeview tell her I said hi.


I will if I remember


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1878031 said:


> What else came up when you googled that name haha


surprisingly the whole first page was about the restaurant. I did not venture past the first page.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1877928 said:


> This is also kind of fun.
> 
> First is the Canadian Model GEM. Second is the NAM 4km.


Impressive...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1877931 said:


> I'll speak for him as I wouldn't know yet. But wait till the kid comes


This...... Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

http://tswails.com/winter-storm-threat-sunday-night


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1878038 said:


> Impressive...


Yeah, peachy.


----------



## qualitycut

We have a king size bed and she thinks sh has to sleep right next to me. Im in food coma and sunburnt. I need my space


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1878044 said:


> Yeah, peachy.


Yeah, not likely though. Sure is fun to dream.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1878045 said:


> We have a king size bed and she thinks sh has to sleep right next to me. Im in food coma and sunburnt. I need my space


Just order up a folding bed and if she's still drunk you can roll her off onto that thing.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Bingo....

WE DID NOT JUMP ON THE GFS SNOWFALL FORECAST THAT
WOULD GIVE 6-8" TO PORTIONS OF WEST CENTRAL WI. WE THINK THE
HEAVIEST PRECIP SHOULD BE EAST OF THE FORECAST AREA AND THE
DYNAMIC COOLING ON THE BACK SIDE OF THE LOW WILL BE WEAKER THAN
THE GFS INDICATES. IT IS NOTABLE THAT THE 22.15Z SREF AND GEM ALSO
SHOW THE POTENTIAL FOR SEVERAL INCHES OF SNOW NEAR OR JUST EAST OF
THE FORECAST AREA. THIS IS SOMETHING TO FOLLOW OVER THE NEXT 12-18
HOURS...BUT WE SIMPLY DIDN`T HAVE ENOUGH CONFIDENCE TO ISSUE A
WINTER STORM WATCH AT THIS POINT.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1878033 said:


> surprisingly the whole first page was about the restaurant. I did not venture past the first page.


That was probably a wise decision


----------



## NorthernProServ

The next system for Wednesday....


THE NEXT SYSTEM TO WATCH ARRIVES ON WEDNESDAY AND THERE IS AGAIN
SIGNIFICANT DIFFERENCES BETWEEN THE GFS AND ECMWF. THE ECMWF HAS A
POTENT CLIPPER SYSTEM WITH 1-4" OF SNOW...IMPRESSIVE COLD
ADVECTION AND A TIGHT PRESSURE GRADIENT ON THE BACK SIDE OF THE
SYSTEM.


----------



## SSS Inc.

NorthernProServ;1878049 said:


> Bingo....
> 
> WE DID NOT JUMP ON THE GFS SNOWFALL FORECAST THAT
> WOULD GIVE 6-8" TO PORTIONS OF WEST CENTRAL WI. WE THINK THE
> HEAVIEST PRECIP SHOULD BE EAST OF THE FORECAST AREA AND THE
> DYNAMIC COOLING ON THE BACK SIDE OF THE LOW WILL BE WEAKER THAN
> THE GFS INDICATES. IT IS NOTABLE THAT THE 22.15Z SREF AND GEM ALSO
> SHOW THE POTENTIAL FOR SEVERAL INCHES OF SNOW NEAR OR JUST EAST OF
> THE FORECAST AREA. THIS IS SOMETHING TO FOLLOW OVER THE NEXT 12-18
> HOURS...BUT WE SIMPLY DIDN`T HAVE ENOUGH CONFIDENCE TO ISSUE A
> WINTER STORM WATCH AT THIS POINT.


Is this NWS lacrosse or something?


----------



## qualitycut

More some of your guys age


----------



## SSS Inc.

The new "regular" nam seems to be creeping west a bit.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1877976 said:


> just got in from an alllllll day shopping spree with the wife
> 
> She has cancer but she can still move better than I.
> Since I started getting a bible cyst in my foot, she was running laps around me.
> Good thing too or we would have hit more stores than I would have liked to.
> 
> havn't looked at anything other than a simple graph right now
> not much has changed imo
> told lmn22 to start rounding down earlier
> and the bulk still looks to be Mon night between 6pm and later
> asked earlier if y'all checked the 500 vorticity
> jet stream is the defacto, which SX3 sees it at 50/50 on the track
> and imo the graph simply shows it at that
> 
> chances for lmn22 and quality are equal, as is Sx3 and I
> this is for 2" at 12amTue
> 
> I'm going to call it again and say I'm out though


So for anyone that lost track... 2 inches or greater... skorum 40%, lwnmwrman and quality 30%, unit, myself, SSS 20%, green grass 10%...


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1878048 said:


> Just order up a folding bed and if she's still drunk you can roll her off onto that thing.


She wasnt drunk. Sea sick.....


----------



## Polarismalibu

Suter had a great chance there


----------



## NorthernProServ

I dont believe I've seen "potent" and "clipper" system used together before.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1878048 said:


> Just order up a folding bed and if she's still drunk you can roll her off onto that thing.


That sounds like experience talking


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1878054 said:


> More some of your guys age


I've never been a fan of Rib Cages but for being in her mid 30's I'd say looking good.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1878057 said:


> So for anyone that lost track... 2 inches or greater... skorum 40%, lwnmwrman and quality 30%, unit, myself, SSS 20%, green grass 10%...


Jeez that's it


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1878054 said:


> More some of your guys age


She needs to eat a little


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1878058 said:


> She wasnt drunk. Sea sick.....


Well then get her drunk then roll her off the bed.


----------



## qualitycut

I had a good picture, so i thought but i was aiming a little to high


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;1878053 said:


> Is this NWS lacrosse or something?


Nope, chanhassen


----------



## Polarismalibu

Wild better make something happen soon or there done


----------



## qualitycut




----------



## SSS Inc.

NorthernProServ;1878069 said:


> Nope, chanhassen


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1878053 said:


> Is this NWS lacrosse or something?


Forecast Discussion Fromm MSP.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1878070 said:


> Wild better make something happen soon or there done


Lots of time left


----------



## qualitycut

K now im just starting to feel creepy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1878075 said:


> k now im just starting to feel creepy.


starting???


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1878075 said:


> K now im just starting to feel creepy.


please explain purpleboupurplebou


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1878054 said:


> More some of your guys age


You know she starved herself before she went on that trip. She still looks decent, just too skinny.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1878075 said:


> K now im just starting to feel creepy.


How is taking pictures of a nice beach creepy? You can't think like a creep and your fine lol


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1878073 said:


> Forecast Discussion Fromm MSP.


UH OH! Dense fog advisory.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1878077 said:


> starting???


Yea everyone wanted pics


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1878080 said:


> You know she starved herself before she went on that trip. She still looks decent, just too skinny.


Funny thing is i was actually just taking a picture and she happened to walk buy.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1878082 said:


> UH OH! Dense fog advisory.


Its so we cant see the 6" of snow that fell


----------



## TKLAWN

Polarismalibu;1878081 said:


> How is taking pictures of a nice beach creepy? You can't think like a creep and your fine lol


Haha, spoken like a true creeper.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1878082 said:


> UH OH! Dense fog advisory.


I would agree with that by looking outside.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ballard will be fighting before the end


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1878082 said:


> UH OH! Dense fog advisory.


no joke

had to have six fog lights going just to get back through Isanti


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1878088 said:


> I would agree with that by looking outside.


Turn on the fog light so you can see.


----------



## Polarismalibu

TKLAWN;1878086 said:


> Haha, spoken like a true creeper.


My buddies told me the same thing when I went on my cruise and they wanted pics


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1878071 said:


>


There we go! Thumbs Up

You guys must like the thicker women, I think that body type from the pic where quality said he accidentally took it & she was in it, is practically perfect & not for the reason Alb3 or w.e his name is said!


----------



## albhb3

Camden;1878080 said:


> You know she starved herself before she went on that trip. She still looks decent, just too skinny.


thats the way I like em... malnourished that way they cant put up a fight


qualitycut;1878083 said:


> Yea everyone wanted pics


bout damn time Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

When you all look at the meteogram in awhile you'll see the nam shows almost nothing but holy moly just a tick east its blowing up. And I mean just a few miles.


----------



## Polarismalibu

That was a lose puck they should never have blown the whistle


----------



## MNPLOWCO

I need to find one of these!

If I can't...I'll just have to record the soundtrack because just listening
to it over your head set while using your skidder would make the work day
exciting!!!


----------



## MNPLOWCO




----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1878097 said:


> When you all look at the meteogram in awhile you'll see the nam shows almost nothing but holy moly just a tick east its blowing up. And I mean just a few miles.


Kinda like a mini Buffalo scenario?

Edit: That's a pretty sharp definition!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Power play!!!


----------



## unit28

hurry up and fix the stupid zoom lens
and tell your future mother in law to get out of the middle of the pic

geesh


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1878101 said:


> Kinda like a mini Buffalo scenario?


Not quite buffalo, but over a foot. Now I'm curious if the gfs will move at all.


----------



## Doughboy12

skorum03;1877923 said:


> I saw that. I have .5 for wednesday already. Which sucks because we always go downtown on the night before thanksgiving and get blasted. Don't want to have to work. its the best night of the year in my opinion.


We always considered that amature night.


----------



## albhb3

unit28;1878104 said:


> hurry up and fix the stupid zoom lens
> and tell your future mother in law to get out of the middle of the pic
> 
> geesh


I wanna see the chick to the left of the wildebeast in black


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well they put up a good fight at the end.


----------



## Camden

Just figuring out how to post pics from my phone


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1878097 said:


> When you all look at the meteogram in awhile you'll see the nam shows almost nothing but holy moly just a tick east its blowing up. And I mean just a few miles.


the bulk, as I said lands mon night

check the hourly through wi.....
it hits hard further north in wi initially, then later as I said slows down.
Not much going to be blowing on the backside of the system


----------



## Polarismalibu

Off to scrape lots and move some piles


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1878010 said:


> Yeah I only got a few hours last night. Sucked


I only slept half the night...but half the day too. 
12 to 12 for me and I got cafe done.


----------



## Camden

There we go. Easy peasy...


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1878104 said:


> hurry up and fix the stupid zoom lens
> and tell your future mother in law to get out of the middle of the pic
> 
> geesh


:laughing:


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1878109 said:


> Just figuring out how to post pics from my phone


Uhhhhhhh...


----------



## albhb3

Camden;1878109 said:


> Just figuring out how to post pics from my phone


might be time for winter blend unless thats the new popsicle flavor


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1878110 said:


> the bulk, as I said lands mon night
> 
> check the hourly through wi.....
> it hits hard further north in wi initially, then later as I said slows down.
> Not much going to be blowing on the backside of the system


I hear ya. Just having fun looking at the NAM. It brings it in (Just East of Metro) Tomorrow night and outta here by Monday evening.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1878109 said:


> Just figuring out how to post pics from my phone


Looks good put her in!


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;1878114 said:


> :laughing:


just meesin with ya Q......


----------



## CityGuy

So I need to repaint my running bar tubes. They are black. Any recommendations on a spray on paint after I sand them down?


----------



## Bill1090

I'm at 1"-2" tomorrow night into Monday per NWS.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I know that NAM is close. Looks like it could be like that storm end of 2 years ago where Rochester / Cottage Grove got nailed and 8 miles west, nothing.


----------



## unit28

.days two through seven...sunday through friday

rain will transition to snow sunday night across eastern
minnesota and western wisconsin and continue through the day on
monday with *several inches of accumulating snow possible across
western wisconsin.*
winds will be on the increase as well sunday night through monday
when northwest winds will increase to between 25 and 35 mph with
gusts to 45 mph from west central through south central
minnesota.


----------



## Camden

Solid ice in the canister that holds the fuel filter on my loader. Lovely. I swapped it all out and it hasn't ran since.


----------



## Doughboy12

Hamelfire;1878122 said:


> So I need to repaint my running bar tubes. They are black. Any recommendations on a spray on paint after I sand them down?


Rhino liner.


----------



## unit28

Doughboy12;1878130 said:


> Rhino liner.


also could try the undercoating spray from wallyworld

it works as well


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ha... now the NAM 4km is lower than the NAM... Then OH BOY does the NAM shoot straight up Wednesday morning!


----------



## Bill1090

Meteo dropped a bit now. Now the NAM is only 9.5"


----------



## Bill1090

Hamelfire;1878122 said:


> So I need to repaint my running bar tubes. They are black. Any recommendations on a spray on paint after I sand them down?


Herculiner is decent. Not as good as Line X or Rhino.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Snowguy must be at the theater watching that new mockingjay movie. Or he took a 4 wheeler out on the ice.....


----------



## unit28

and yet
no one has checked the 500mb at all today .....?


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1878132 said:


> Ha... now the NAM 4km is lower than the NAM... Then OH BOY does the NAM shoot straight up Wednesday morning!


For some reason I can't pull up the maps but I suppose it moved back to the east a hair.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1878136 said:


> and yet
> no one has checked the 500mb at all today .....?


I'm not one to look and tell.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1878136 said:


> and yet
> no one has checked the 500mb at all today .....?


Well... I'll admit it... I would have no idea what I was looking at... Is the 500mb height the jet?


----------



## SSS Inc.

UH OH>>>>>

Frankie Macdonald issued a Severe Pizza Warning!


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1878146 said:


> Well... I'll admit it... I would have no idea what I was looking at... Is the 500mb height the jet?


http://www.atmo.arizona.edu/students/courselinks/fall10/atmo336/lectures/sec1/info500mb.html
http://www.meteor.wisc.edu/~hopkins/aos100/upairmap.htm


----------



## Polarismalibu

Such a waste of time to be out here


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1878152 said:


> Such a waste of time to be out here


Out where??.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1878151 said:


> http://www.atmo.arizona.edu/students/courselinks/fall10/atmo336/lectures/sec1/info500mb.html
> http://www.meteor.wisc.edu/~hopkins/aos100/upairmap.htm


Nice! Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1878152 said:


> Such a waste of time to be out here


Stuff not peeling? Or piles all melted down?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1878152 said:


> Such a waste of time to be out here


Anything coming up?


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1878153 said:


> Out where??.....


He's moving pileswesportwesportwesport


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1878158 said:


> He's moving pileswesportwesportwesport


I forgot about that.

As long as they're paying, so be it. payup


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;1878152 said:


> Such a waste of time to be out here


I checked one today and most of it was already melted down way more then I would've though. The pavement that is.


----------



## Polarismalibu

It's all melted down not worth even trying to scrape anything


----------



## Doughboy12

I scraped a bit today....with the ATV.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1878166 said:


> It's all melted down not worth even trying to scrape anything


Hmmm... Guess I'll have to check if I'll even need to do anything tomorrow...


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1878170 said:


> Hmmm... Guess I'll have to check if I'll even need to do anything tomorrow...


I'm guessing not. Especially if we get rain


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1878159 said:


> I forgot about that.
> 
> As long as they're paying, so be it. payup


Pushed them with the truck didn't even have to go back to get the skid. Still can't believe they wanted that done


----------



## Drakeslayer

Polarismalibu;1878175 said:


> Pushed them with the truck didn't even have to go back to get the skid. Still can't believe they wanted that done


Ford or dodge?:waving:


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;1878176 said:


> Ford or dodge?:waving:


Guess.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1878174 said:


> I'm guessing not. Especially if we get rain


Well... at least I can bill the salt I put down on Friday...


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1878179 said:


> Well... at least I can bill the salt I put down on Friday...


Can't complain about that.


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;1878175 said:


> Pushed them with the truck didn't even have to go back to get the skid. Still can't believe they wanted that done


there gonna be impressed that you got them all moved when the rest melts tommarrow


----------



## banonea

Hamelfire;1878122 said:


> So I need to repaint my running bar tubes. They are black. Any recommendations on a spray on paint after I sand them down?


Rinoline them


----------



## banonea

Got my garage door replaced that i drove thru last storm. Also got the new furnace for the garage in, but couldn't get it to fire up. Got a friend that dose furnace install for a living. With any luck it is working tomorrow


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;1878184 said:


> there gonna be impressed that you got them all moved when the rest melts tommarrow


Yeah maybe I can bill them for a snow melter? It won't all melt there to big


----------



## banonea

Had a good one tonight. chatting with a guy at menards about plows. he is working on a wide out for a friend, moving it from 1 truck to another. worked great on the other truck, can't get power any ware. ran down the normal things, fuses, grounds, connection from the truck to the plow. asked him if he checked the solenoid, and he responded and I quote " what solenoid".........


----------



## Camden

banonea;1878190 said:


> Had a good one tonight. chatting with a guy at menards about plows. he is working on a wide out for a friend, moving it from 1 truck to another. worked great on the other truck, can't get power any ware. ran down the normal things, fuses, grounds, connection from the truck to the plow. asked him if he checked the solenoid, and he responded and I quote " what solenoid".........


Why would he ever have removed the solenoid when it's installed right in the pump housing? Absolutely no reason to touch that when swapping plows from truck to truck...it doesn't sound like he knows what he's doing at all.


----------



## banonea

Camden;1878191 said:


> Why would he ever have removed the solenoid when it's installed right in the pump housing? Absolutely no reason to touch that when swapping plows from truck to truck...it doesn't sound like he knows what he's doing at all.


I did not know that, never worked on a wide out. when did they start doing that?


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1878192 said:


> I did not know that, never worked on a wide out. when did they start doing that?


All the westerns have them in there. Been like that for quite a few years now


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;1878193 said:


> All the westerns have them in there. Been like that for quite a few years now


I am old school then, all of my plows have them under the hood


----------



## banonea

I told him to get on western . com and down the manual


----------



## banonea

so is this storm something we are going to need to worry about down south?


----------



## Semi-Crazy

albhb3;1878117 said:


> might be time for winter blend unless thats the new popsicle flavor


If that's ice winter blend won't do you a bit of good, draining the water out of the separator once in awhile will however do wonders. Winter blend doesn't eliminate water, I helps stave off gelling, and that looks like ice, not gelled fuel


----------



## skorum03

Semi-Crazy;1878206 said:


> If that's ice winter blend won't do you a bit of good, draining the water out of the separator once in awhile will however do wonders. Winter blend doesn't eliminate water, I helps stave off gelling, and that looks like ice, not gelled fuel


Speaking of ice, just got iced at the bar, for those who know what that means


----------



## Semi-Crazy

skorum03;1878208 said:


> Speaking of ice, just got iced at the bar, for those who know what that means


Looks like somebody won't have to worry about entertaining in the morning!


----------



## skorum03

Semi-Crazy;1878210 said:


> Looks like somebody won't have to worry about entertaining in the morning!


Technically it is morning and I found my entertainment, she's 36


----------



## skorum03

skorum03;1878211 said:


> Technically it is morning and I found my entertainment, she's 36


False alarm never sealed the deal


----------



## SnowGuy73

51° breeze fog.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Snow is all gone here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

No frost.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Heavy dew.


----------



## unit28

After I was blabbing about the 500mb hpa
all day yesterday
NWS finally posted a note about it

No upfakes from novakk either i bet


Im still out 

After the 6pm hour mon 
the cyclone at 500MB
does not cross back into MN
Dont think it can with the forcing wind from the NWest


Plenty of time to change though


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;1878155 said:


> Nice! Thumbs Up


500Mb will give good indication s

Last year I saw a split forming before the
model consensus picked up on it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I already have 1-3" posted for Tuesday night now.

AccuWeather has 1-2" for me tomorrow, but zero on Tuesday.


----------



## mnlefty

SnowGuy73;1878220 said:


> Snow is all gone here.


You gonna finish your dozen cleanups that never got done?


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnlefty;1878247 said:


> You gonna finish your dozen cleanups that never got done?


Not a bad idea, unfortunately everything is stored now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yeah, that blob in MO / IA can stop redeveloping the west side anytime.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My hourly shows 3" from Wednesday midnight to noon.

It shows 1.2" for tomorrow.


----------



## TKLAWN

So everything is going to turn to glare ice tonight when it gets cold.


I see ice melt in my future.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I see JDee is still sticking to his guns, staying with the Friday forecast.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I suppose I should head out now and get the two lots scraped down I need to do today. Looks like it's the warmest it's going to be, right now.


----------



## PremierL&L

Beautiful morning to tailgate!!!


NORV!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Still nervous about tomorrow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1878226 said:


> 500Mb will give good indication s
> 
> Last year I saw a split forming before the
> model consensus picked up on it


Thank you sir... :salute:


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1878262 said:


> My hourly shows 3" from Wednesday midnight to noon.
> 
> It shows 1.2" for tomorrow.


Yeah everyone seems to have jumped to the Wednesday event... I have 2.7 by 6pm Wednesday... 1.5 comes midnight to 6AM... I guess that's what they meant by "potent clipper"


----------



## unit28

nws skipps over mon pretty much


----------



## Bill1090

51 out already.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1878288 said:


> 51 out already.


39 in Chisago City.

Parking lots are solid ice still that haven't been salted.


----------



## Bill1090

GFS is down around 1.5" now.


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1878197 said:


> so is this storm something we are going to need to worry about down south?


Don't change the subject...I want to know more about this elusive creature that you call a solenoid. JK...lol


----------



## Bill1090

Meteo shows NWS came up a bit to 2.5"


----------



## Doughboy12

skorum03;1878213 said:


> False alarm never sealed the deal


She must have seen you telling the internets that she was tonight's "entertainment". lol


----------



## Bill1090

Looks like the 3-5" stuff shifted west a bit.
http://www.crh.noaa.gov/wxstory.php?site=arx


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1878295 said:


> Don't change the subject...I want to know more about this elusive creature that you call a solenoid. JK...lol


All of my plows are 10 years old or older so i am not lucky enough to not half to deal with them....


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1878305 said:


> All of my plows are 10 years old or older so i am not lucky enough to not half to deal with them....


Just teasing you....


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1878306 said:


> Just teasing you....


Its all good. The advantage of older equipment is it is less expensive to repair.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1878307 said:


> Its all good. The advantage of older equipment is it is less expensive to repair.


Ain't that the truth, sometimes.


----------



## ryde307

skorum03;1878208 said:


> Speaking of ice, just got iced at the bar, for those who know what that means


Ha we always used to play this game. It always was who could be the most creative with it. I have his them in a friend's car while he was heading to wo work. He also put one in my toilet and unhooked the chain. When I went to flush it didn't work pulled the top and there it was waiting. I think we single handedly kept Smirnoff in business.


----------



## skorum03

ryde307;1878311 said:


> Ha we always used to play this game. It always was who could be the most creative with it. I have his them in a friend's car while he was heading to wo work. He also put one in my toilet and unhooked the chain. When I went to flush it didn't work pulled the top and there it was waiting. I think we single handedly kept Smirnoff in business.


That's hilarious haha never thought about doing it outside of a bar


----------



## CityGuy

Holy fog batman


----------



## CityGuy

Yuhas just said it will be slippery tomorrow with an inch or two of snow and the refreeze.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gonna suck to see the other end of the end zone if you're in the upper deck if this fog doesn't burn off soon.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1878319 said:


> Holy fog batman


I get wet walking around it. couldn't figure out why my jacket was damp


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1878281 said:


> Yeah everyone seems to have jumped to the Wednesday event... I have 2.7 by 6pm Wednesday... 1.5 comes midnight to 6AM... I guess that's what they meant by "potent clipper"


The 1.5 is from 12am through 6am Wednesday? & I'm assuming the 2.7 is the grand total as of right now?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1878337 said:


> The 1.5 is from 12am through 6am Wednesday?


For me, yes, with another 1" during the day Wednesday.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Plows washed and tucked in the garage. It should snow now


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1878337 said:


> The 1.5 is from 12am through 6am Wednesday? & I'm assuming the 2.7 is the grand total as of right now?


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;1878343 said:


> Plows washed and tucked in the garage. It should snow now


What machine are you putting your Kage on?


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1878343 said:


> Plows washed and tucked in the garage. It should snow now


Thats my plan in a bit. Wash the truck and get all the salt off.

Still having issues with my tire pressure sensor. Might try taking the tire off and cleaning it. Not sure what I'm really looking for to clean. Tried dumping 15 pounds of air and refilling but still only reads 55 pounds. Been stuck there for a few weeks now.


----------



## albhb3

skorum03;1878211 said:


> Technically it is morning and I found my entertainment, she's 36


wow you like em old whats wrong with you all you gotta tell em is your a business owner and they come a runnin...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1878350 said:


> What machine are you putting your Kage on?


It will be on my s650


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1878353 said:


> Thats my plan in a bit. Wash the truck and get all the salt off.
> 
> Still having issues with my tire pressure sensor. Might try taking the tire off and cleaning it. Not sure what I'm really looking for to clean. Tried dumping 15 pounds of air and refilling but still only reads 55 pounds. Been stuck there for a few weeks now.


Is it a gm? Probably a recall for that too


----------



## skorum03

albhb3;1878354 said:


> wow you like em old whats wrong with you all you gotta tell em is your a business owner and they come a runnin...


She didn't look old, but yes you are right.


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;1878357 said:


> Is it a gm? Probably a recall for that too


:laughing:


----------



## albhb3

skorum03;1878358 said:


> She didn't look old, but yes you are right.


how many beers in was did this woman show up


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1878357 said:


> Is it a gm? Probably a recall for that too


Hahahaha :laughing:


----------



## NorthernProServ

Starting to become more concerned about everything icing up rather then the snow at this point.


----------



## TKLAWN

NorthernProServ;1878365 said:


> Starting to become more concerned about everything icing up rather then the snow at this point.


Hope when the wind comes in it dries everything out.


----------



## NorthernProServ

TKLAWN;1878367 said:


> Hope when the wind comes in it dries everything out.


Lets hope so.


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;1878367 said:


> Hope when the wind comes in it dries everything out.


Hoping for this...


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1878357 said:


> Is it a gm? Probably a recall for that too


Yes and no recall. I checked.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Filled up for $2.49 this morning in St. Anthony after scraping.

Could we see $1.99 by New Years?


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1878363 said:


> Hahahaha :laughing:


Well at least I didn't buy a f ed over rebuilt dodge.


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;1878356 said:


> It will be on my s650


Nice! Did you check out any other brands before settling on a Kage? I have my eyes on a Snow Wolf.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1878379 said:


> Filled up for $2.49 this morning in St. Anthony after scraping.
> 
> Could we see $1.99 by New Years?


Tell me when to pull the trigger and fill our tanks at the shop. I've got about 50 gallons of $3.00+ fuel left and I want to load up cheap.


----------



## Camden

NorthernProServ;1878365 said:


> Starting to become more concerned about everything icing up rather then the snow at this point.


Same here. I'm going to fill my salter up this afternoon so that it's ready to roll.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1878383 said:


> Nice! Did you check out any other brands before settling on a Kage? I have my eyes on a Snow Wolf.


Yeah I looked at the snow wolf too. There pretty much the same I like the hook system on the kage better. Snow wolf was more money too if I remember right.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1878385 said:


> Tell me when to pull the trigger and fill our tanks at the shop. I've got about 50 gallons of $3.00+ fuel left and I want to load up cheap.


Everything I hear is gas is going to keep dropping.

Supposedly all of the hedge funds that bought into gas are dumping because of the glut of oil.

Diesel SHOULD drop, but the economy runs on diesel, so they use that to make money now. Diesel is a by product of producing gas, should be cheaper.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1878379 said:


> Filled up for $2.49 this morning in St. Anthony after scraping.
> 
> Could we see $1.99 by New Years?


It'll go back up again I'm sure.


----------



## Greenery

Patchess of grass poking through the snow cover. Errr I like snow... and turtles.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1878391 said:


> Patchess of grass poking through the snow cover. Errr I like snow... and turtles.


I see quite a bit of grass around here, even with all the snow we had. I'm surprised.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1878388 said:


> Everything I hear is gas is going to keep dropping.
> 
> Supposedly all of the hedge funds that bought into gas are dumping because of the glut of oil.
> 
> Diesel SHOULD drop, but the economy runs on diesel, so they use that to make money now. Diesel is a by product of producing gas, should be cheaper.


I remember when diesel used to be $1 or more less the gas. Then I bought my first one and it switched around.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1878394 said:


> I see quite a bit of grass around here, even with all the snow we had. I'm surprised.


Better get on those clean ups


----------



## Bill1090

Need the sun to come out. I have 0 motivation today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1878396 said:



> Better get on those clean ups


The property in St. Anthony. If we don't get any snow this week, and it gets back to 35-40, pretty sure we will do some bush trimming.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1878404 said:


> The property in St. Anthony. If we don't get any snow this week, and it gets back to 35-40, pretty sure we will do some bush trimming.


We are finishing down there tomorrow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1878406 said:


> We are finishing down there tomorrow


In between the plowing 1.22"?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

F'n GFS back up tomorrow, NAM down Wednesday.


----------



## Polarismalibu

So who's planning on a salt run


----------



## albhb3

got the windows open and shorts on. LETS GO


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1878407 said:


> In between the plowing 1.22"?


Yeah I guess so.


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1878379 said:


> Filled up for $2.49 this morning in St. Anthony after scraping.
> 
> Could we see $1.99 by New Years?


nice felt easy on the wallet didnt itThumbs Up fillon monday filled up with #2 on monday for 3..79 #1 was 4.30 I see they dropped back again some.Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1878408 said:


> F'n GFS back up tomorrow, NAM down Wednesday.


They're having a hard time with this one 'eh?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1878413 said:


>


That's not terribe... you going to **** Rapids?


----------



## skorum03

Novak doesn't seem to think we need to worry


----------



## ryde307

NorthernProServ;1878365 said:


> Starting to become more concerned about everything icing up rather then the snow at this point.


This is my main concern.



Camden;1878383 said:


> Nice! Did you check out any other brands before settling on a Kage? I have my eyes on a Snow Wolf.


We bought snow wolfs this season. One fasttach system and 3 plows with wings. The wings work well and depending on the layout of the lot I would say are better than the containment system. Also cheaper.



LwnmwrMan22;1878388 said:


> Everything I hear is gas is going to keep dropping.
> 
> Supposedly all of the hedge funds that bought into gas are dumping because of the glut of oil.
> 
> Diesel SHOULD drop, but the economy runs on diesel, so they use that to make money now. Diesel is a by product of producing gas, should be cheaper.


Diesel is a byproduct but with all the emission regulations it has to have so much refining and treatment that it now is more work to produce than gas. I always wonder when considering the emission stuff they past if they take the whole process into account. Lets say trucks produce 50% less emissions per gallon of fuel burned. The problem is for that truck to do what it did before it now burns 30% more fuel. In turn all that fuel has to come from somewhere. It has to be trucked to the gas station, all of the refining and additives that have to be added, more shipping of crude to get to refineries, and now a larger dependence on oil. All of this creating more emissions and making us more and more reliable on oil. I am assuming someone alot smarter than me took all of this into account and the numbers made sense and I am wrong. But I have a feeling it is just another person in a suit saying hey this looks good on paper let's make it happen.



Polarismalibu;1878409 said:


> So who's planning on a salt run


At this point we are.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1878421 said:


> This is my main concern.
> 
> We bought snow wolfs this season. One fasttach system and 3 plows with wings. The wings work well and depending on the layout of the lot I would say are better than the containment system. Also cheaper.
> 
> Diesel is a byproduct but with all the emission regulations it has to have so much refining and treatment that it now is more work to produce than gas. I always wonder when considering the emission stuff they past if they take the whole process into account. Lets say trucks produce 50% less emissions per gallon of fuel burned. The problem is for that truck to do what it did before it now burns 30% more fuel. In turn all that fuel has to come from somewhere. It has to be trucked to the gas station, all of the refining and additives that have to be added, more shipping of crude to get to refineries, and now a larger dependence on oil. All of this creating more emissions and making us more and more reliable on oil. I am assuming someone alot smarter than me took all of this into account and the numbers made sense and I am wrong. But I have a feeling it is just another person in a suit saying hey this looks good on paper let's make it happen.
> 
> At this point we are.


You are correct with your views on diesel.

Just like all the work to make ethanol.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Did 2 commercials and 2 resi's by request this am. Salt and Sand.
Did a couple of back drags on a couple of hill properties as well.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO;1878425 said:


> Did 2 commercials and 2 resi's by request this am. Salt and Sand.
> Did a couple of back drags on a couple of hill properties as well.


What did you end up buying for your salt the other day?


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;1878409 said:


> So who's planning on a salt run





ryde307;1878421 said:


> At this point we are.


Same here. Going to load up salt after the Vikings game.



ryde307;1878421 said:


> We bought snow wolfs this season. One fasttach system and 3 plows with wings. The wings work well and depending on the layout of the lot I would say are better than the containment system. Also cheaper.


You're referring to an Ultra blade with add-on wings?


----------



## albhb3

well boys Ill be back in a couple of hours gettig kicked out for the baby shower GO PACK GO!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Hmmm what to have for lunch today?


----------



## qualitycut

Just seen kenny Chesney with some young broad at lunch


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1878438 said:


> Hmmm what to have for lunch today?


Party Pizzas!


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1878445 said:


> Party Pizzas!


That's what's in the oven


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1878438 said:


> Hmmm what to have for lunch today?


arby's........


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1878446 said:


> That's what's in the oven


x2 .....Good choice.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22;1878426 said:


> What did you end up buying for your salt the other day?


That Purple stuff. Ice slicer. A distributor had some pallets just down the
road so I grabbed some.....choked on the 12.00 per bag. I know 8.50 else where but I didn't have to go out of my way. Saved that in gas. But I won't buy at that price again and it was only a few bags. Just upped the consumers price.
Set a higher bar for the next go around for so I will make it up.


----------



## Bill1090

Touchdown!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;1878453 said:


> Touchdown!!!!!!


Take it to the Wisconsin thread cheeseball.


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;1878454 said:


> Take it to the Wisconsin thread cheeseball.


Hey the Vikes are doing better then I thought they would.


----------



## Green Grass

raining out......


----------



## SSS Inc.

Touchdown!!!!!!
NORV!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;1878455 said:


> Hey the Vikes are doing better then I thought they would.


Say that in the 3rd


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1878448 said:


> x2 .....Good choice.


Is it bad that I made 2 and the wife had a piece of each and I ate the rest?


----------



## SSS Inc.

3 punts. ........


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1878461 said:


> raining out......


Where.......


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1878467 said:


> Is it bad that I made 2 and the wife had a piece of each and I ate the rest?


Nope. I need 2 to myself. Usually make 3 if others are partaking.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1878470 said:


> Nope. I need 2 to myself. Usually make 3 if others are partaking.


Just checking. Thought I might be a pig.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Teddy looks AWFUL at times.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1878472 said:


> Just checking. Thought I might be a pig.


Nope, you're good. I usually eat the crumbs too.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1878473 said:


> Teddy looks AWFUL at times.


He looks awful more often than not.

Turnover Teddy is a good nickname for him.


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;1878343 said:


> Plows washed and tucked in the garage. It should snow now


Got the garage furnace working so now it won't snow because i will be warm when i got to work on equipment. ..


----------



## CityGuy

How is that guy so wide open?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Can you be anymore wide open???????


----------



## DDB

SSS Inc.;1878474 said:


> Nope, you're good. I usually eat the crumbs too.


Me too!


----------



## Bill1090

Where was the defense?


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1878469 said:


> Where.......


Outside......


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1878484 said:


> Outside......


Well thought your house may have sprung a leak. Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

WHoa!!!!!!!!!!!!! NWS JUST UPPED THE PRECIP ON THE METREOGRAM to 1/4"


----------



## CityGuy

Has anyone ever installed a kit pull down stairs for an attic? Is it easy? Going to have to either do it in the garage or have it done. I see Menards has some for a reasonable price. 

Is it just basically screw it in place?


----------



## SSS Inc.

I'm not lying, just confused........They must see something.


----------



## SSS Inc.

ANYBODY????? Lwnmwr...CB?


----------



## banonea

Hamelfire;1878489 said:


> Has anyone ever installed a kit pull down stairs for an attic? Is it easy? Going to have to either do it in the garage or have it done. I see Menards has some for a reasonable price.
> 
> Is it just basically screw it in place?


they are easy. Measures the distance between your rafters so you get the right one. Sometimes you need to add a spacer board to frame it in a little.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1878492 said:


> ANYBODY????? Lwnmwr...CB?


I don't care, honestly.

Like I said, that NAM I posted earlier has sooooo much moisture about 15 miles to the east, I'm sure there is something expanding to the west.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1878489 said:


> Has anyone ever installed a kit pull down stairs for an attic? Is it easy? Going to have to either do it in the garage or have it done. I see Menards has some for a reasonable price.
> 
> Is it just basically screw it in place?


There easy. I used two straps to hold it up so I could screw it in. You probably need to shim it in


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1878489 said:


> Has anyone ever installed a kit pull down stairs for an attic? Is it easy? Going to have to either do it in the garage or have it done. I see Menards has some for a reasonable price.
> 
> Is it just basically screw it in place?


I just put one in my garage it was extremely easy. you need a couple boards and the package will tell you on the side what size boards


----------



## TKLAWN

14-10 at half....I'll take it. Let's go!


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1878493 said:


> they are easy. Measures the distance between your rafters so you get the right one. Sometimes you need to add a spacer board to frame it in a little.


I have an opening in the garage already will just have to measure it. It appears to be a normal attic opening. Just wanted to know if I could handle it with average building skills.

Is a wood ladder better or worse than aluminium?


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1878492 said:


> ANYBODY????? Lwnmwr...CB?


were you able to get any photos of that truck, just curious. depending upon what kind of price you would have on it for the plow I may be interested in buying the entire package from you


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1878496 said:


> I just put one in my garage it was extremely easy. you need a couple boards and the package will tell you on the side what size boards


Did you use wood or metal ladder?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm sure they are looking at the Midwest radar, seeing all this moisture in the area that isn't moving out.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1878494 said:


> I don't care, honestly.
> 
> Like I said, that NAM I posted earlier has sooooo much moisture about 15 miles to the east, I'm sure there is something expanding to the west.


I just don't know what they are basing it on. I pretty much gave up on the idea of snow (close but not quite). .25" could turn into 3" of snow pretty quick. Surprised me a bit.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Plus, according to the Meteogram, it's still supposed to be 32-35°F.


Plus, plus the mositure/fog/cloud cover will hold some of this "heat".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

They must be thinking it's mostly rain, or we will see some adjustments shortly in the forecast.

Edit: they adjusted my forecast for tonight to have rain/snow/sleet before 1 am.

Before it was a chance of snow after 9 pm.


----------



## Camden

TKLAWN;1878497 said:


> 14-10 at half....I'll take it. Let's go!


Same here. They're playing well defensively but Teddy just isn't skilled enough yet to take advantage of everything in front of him yet.

I'm shaking my head at the fact Teddy was an extremely accurate passer in college but now he can't throw a ball into the ocean if he's on the beach.


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1878499 said:


> were you able to get any photos of that truck, just curious. depending upon what kind of price you would have on it for the plow I may be interested in buying the entire package from you


I'm not out there yet. Not sure if I will now today but I will get a whole bunch of pics and send them your way as soon as I do. We may consider that selling it with everything left on it. The tires are like new and so is the plow even though its about a 6 year old Unimount. Pretty sure I want to keep the plow but I would be willing to sell it with the tires for sure. Naturally I wanted to keep those items if I were to junk it or give it away. PM me an email address or phone number I can send pics to. I won't do anything with it until you get a chance to look at pics.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1878500 said:


> Did you use wood or metal ladder?


Metal......


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1878498 said:


> I have an opening in the garage already will just have to measure it. It appears to be a normal attic opening. Just wanted to know if I could handle it with average building skills.
> 
> Is a wood ladder better or worse than aluminium?


I used a wood one at home. Have a aluminum at the cabin they both work the same


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1878505 said:


> They must be thinking it's mostly rain, or we will see some adjustments shortly in the forecast.


A good chunk of it comes after they say we dip below freezing so I don't know. All the other models on the meteogram come in a few hours earlier with the temps hitting the freezing mark. I guess I'll pay more attention to the radar for a few hours today and see what happens.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1878490 said:


> I'm not lying, just confused........They must see something.


That's weird... then it stll shows .7 for snow...


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1878513 said:


> That's weird... then it stll shows .7 for snow...


I think they are prepping us for something.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1878505 said:


> They must be thinking it's mostly rain, or we will see some adjustments shortly in the forecast.
> 
> Edit: they adjusted my forecast for tonight to have rain/snow/sleet before 1 am.
> 
> Before it was a chance of snow after 9 pm.


That must be it... 45 according to the truck


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1878515 said:


> That must be it... 45 according to the truck


If that's the case than why hasn't the snow amount changed on the meteogram? They haven't touched it all day.

On the hourly they have .11" of precip between 6a.m. and noon with temps in the mid 20's.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1878505 said:


> They must be thinking it's mostly rain, or we will see some adjustments shortly in the forecast.
> 
> Edit: they adjusted my forecast for tonight to have rain/snow/sleet before 1 am.
> 
> Before it was a chance of snow after 9 pm.


My says rain before 2am,2am -3am mix then snow after leas than half inch.


----------



## SSS Inc.

We're Comin'!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

ryde307;1878421 said:


> This is my main concern.
> 
> We bought snow wolfs this season. One fasttach system and 3 plows with wings. The wings work well and depending on the layout of the lot I would say are better than the containment system. Also cheaper.
> 
> Diesel is a byproduct but with all the emission regulations it has to have so much refining and treatment that it now is more work to produce than gas. I always wonder when considering the emission stuff they past if they take the whole process into account. Lets say trucks produce 50% less emissions per gallon of fuel burned. The problem is for that truck to do what it did before it now burns 30% more fuel. In turn all that fuel has to come from somewhere. It has to be trucked to the gas station, all of the refining and additives that have to be added, more shipping of crude to get to refineries, and now a larger dependence on oil. All of this creating more emissions and making us more and more reliable on oil. I am assuming someone alot smarter than me took all of this into account and the numbers made sense and I am wrong. But I have a feeling it is just another person in a suit saying hey this looks good on paper let's make it happen.
> 
> At this point we are.


don't forget all the plastic from the DEF jugs. and all the pollution from farmers burning all those damn jugs. heck we have just 1 engine that uses DEF and it gets used for about 300 hours in the fall. 30 2 1/2 jugs a year. now multiply that by 10's of thousands of people using them things



LwnmwrMan22;1878504 said:


> Plus, according to the Meteogram, it's still supposed to be 32-35°F.
> 
> Plus, plus the mositure/fog/cloud cover will hold some of this "heat".


hoping we don't get any snow this time. 1/2" snow will turn into to 2 foot drifts and complaint calls


----------



## cbservicesllc

Well... just spent a grand total of like 80 minutes scrapping stuff... Glad I didn't do a full callout later tonight... I would have felt like a dipcafe...


----------



## Bill1090

That's a lot of moisture to the south. http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/centgrtlakes.php


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1878516 said:


> If that's the case than why hasn't the snow amount changed on the meteogram? They haven't touched it all day.
> 
> On the hourly they have .11" of precip between 6a.m. and noon with temps in the mid 20's.


Temps aloft? Must have something to do with that 500mb stuff unit was talking...


----------



## CityGuy

51 yard fg, Wow what a leg.


----------



## CityGuy

If the queens pull this off it will be the bigest upset of the year.


Not holding my breath.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1878523 said:


> Temps aloft? Must have something to do with that 500mb stuff unit was talking...


This is what I was implying earlier.

Just because surface temps are at or below freezing, I'm thinking the higher temps are going to be warmer.


----------



## Bill1090

Hamelfire;1878526 said:


> If the queens pull this off it will be the bigest upset of the year.
> 
> Not holding my breath.


If they win I'm jumping ship and joining the MN bandwagon.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I now have snow and sleet as tonight's graphic.


----------



## TKLAWN

Bill1090;1878529 said:


> If they win I'm jumping ship and joining the MN bandwagon.


Typical cheese ball fan.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1878527 said:


> This is what I was implying earlier.
> 
> Just because surface temps are at or below freezing, I'm thinking the higher temps are going to be warmer.


Well DUH! We better get our salt loaded if they think we will see a .25" of rain with half of it during 25º temps.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1878521 said:


> Well... just spent a grand total of like 80 minutes scrapping stuff... Glad I didn't do a full callout later tonight... I would have felt like a dipcafe...


Told you.....


----------



## Bill1090

TKLAWN;1878531 said:


> Typical cheese ball fan.


This is just embarrassing. This should've been a blowout.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Norv!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowPlows Plus Inc.
4 hrs ·

Well folks, With the storms that swept the snow belt across the country we are now faced with a serious shortage of many models of snow plows. Hopefully this will not last long. We have sold 91 plows this season. We had a total of 85 for all of last year. Our biggest year in over 20 years. With that said here is what we have left.

(2) Boss 9'2" DXT Steel V-plows
(1) Western 8' PRO PLUS Straight Blade
(1) Western MVP3 8.6 Steel V-plow
(1) Western 7.5 Midweight poly straight blade

(1) Salt Dogg TGS07 tailgate mounted salt sand spreader.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Taylors Falls is at 1-2" before 3 pm tomorrow.

Stacy is around an inch mainly before 9 am.


----------



## Bill1090

Weather story shows you guys at 1"-3"
http://www.crh.noaa.gov/wxstory.php?site=arx


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;1878546 said:


> Weather story shows you guys at 1"-3"
> http://www.crh.noaa.gov/wxstory.php?site=arx


Our weather story just shows some cheesy picture of someone hanging Christmas lights.


----------



## Camden

Bill1090;1878529 said:


> If they win I'm jumping ship and joining the MN bandwagon.


If anyone knows how to be a bandwagon fan, it's Packer fans.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

from NWS

MONDAY WILL BE WINDY WITH SOME PATCHY BLOWING SNOW WHERE WINDS GUSTS
IN THE 30 TO 40 MPH RANGE. HOWEVER...SNOWFALL WILL BE LIMITED IN THE
TYPICAL AREAS OF WC/SW/SC MN MONDAY WITH ONLY A LIGHT DUSTING
EXPECTED. PLUS WARM TEMPS OVER THE PAST 24 TO 36 HRS HAS ALLOWED A
CREST TO FORM ON THE SNOW COVER...LIMITING BLOWING SNOW POTENTIAL.


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1878521 said:


> Well... just spent a grand total of like 80 minutes scrapping stuff... Glad I didn't do a full callout later tonight... I would have felt like a dipcafe...


I sent one guy out yesterday and sent him out again today. couple hours yesterday and today was only able to do two places. Still glad we went. Get up any and all hard pack left


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;1878550 said:


> Our weather story just shows some cheesy picture of someone hanging Christmas lights.


I saw that. I like how it says "Nice day for outdoor activities". Unless your weather is way different then mine, I think it sucks outside today.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1878395 said:


> I remember when diesel used to be $1 or more less the gas. Then I bought my first one and it switched around.


This.......me too and now I'm hooked. Couldn't imagine going back to gas.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1878530 said:


> I now have snow and sleet as tonight's graphic.


Same... less than half and less than half... .6 inches of snow on the hourly from Midnight to 6PM tomorrow...


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1878534 said:


> Well DUH! We better get our salt loaded if they think we will see a .25" of rain with half of it during 25º temps.


.25 of precipitable water there S times 3... xysport


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1878444 said:


> Just seen kenny Chesney with some young broad at lunch


Pictures....we need pictures or it didn't happen. 
By the way, who is Kenny Cheesy?


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1878530 said:
 

> I now have snow and sleet as tonight's graphic.


lucky
all I got was a dry tounge at 6am on mine

what'd you get lmn22 ?


----------



## Polarismalibu

This weather sucks. Depressing to be outside


----------



## Doughboy12

Hamelfire;1878489 said:


> Has anyone ever installed a kit pull down stairs for an attic? Is it easy? Going to have to either do it in the garage or have it done. I see Menards has some for a reasonable price.
> 
> Is it just basically screw it in place?


I have one you can have...it needs 1 board replaced but is fully functional. I believe that is how they go up.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Norv!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1878578 said:


> Norv!!!!!!!!!!!!


We're seeing what a sophisticated offense looks like.


----------



## Polarismalibu

If they win this that's embarrassing to the packers after what they did the past two weeks


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1878583 said:


> We're seeing what a sophisticated offense looks like.


You know it. Lets stop them!!!!!!!!!!! Go Vikes!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1878586 said:


> You know it. Lets stop them!!!!!!!!!!! Go Vikes!!


Big third down here


----------



## Polarismalibu

And first down


----------



## Polarismalibu

And they are done!


----------



## Bill1090

Well that game made me a bit nervous.


----------



## albhb3

suck it vikes fans pack played like trash whats that 11 out of 12


----------



## TKLAWN

Sucks that we can't pull games like those out. Oh well


----------



## albhb3

TKLAWN;1878599 said:


> Sucks that we can't pull games like those out. Oh well


teddy needs some work how many overthrows did he have today


----------



## unit28

low level clouds tonight 
no moisture at 6k and up....yet
all rain tonight imo till around the am comute

this is the nam model cloud deck temps at 6k' and under
at 6k' and up is nothing but warm air still


----------



## Bill1090

Winter Weather Advisory to my SE now.


----------



## unit28

as soon as the wind shifts ,
the dry slotting is displace with colder air,
the colomn of moisture within the lps will fire up snow 
due to CAA


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sun is out now. You all can quit complaining about a crappy day.


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1878612 said:


> Sun is out now. You all can quit complaining about a crappy day.


lier still misty here and cloudier than this m0rning


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1878612 said:


> Sun is out now. You all can quit complaining about a crappy day.


no sun here


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1878612 said:


> Sun is out now. You all can quit complaining about a crappy day.


It's cloudy and mist here


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1878617 said:


> no sun here


Nor here, but my rink is steadily melting.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## Greenery

Well I just got home from helping my main employee/friend pack up and he's officially headed to Florida.


----------



## qualitycut

So unit is saying all rain?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1878622 said:


> So unit is saying all rain?


Mostly rain, unit is saying, yes. Until tomorrow morning.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1878620 said:


>


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Still at the same snowfall rates for tonight / tomorrow.

Tuesday night I've dropped to around an inch from 1-3". St. Paul is still @ 1-3".


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1878623 said:


> Mostly rain, unit is saying, yes. Until tomorrow morning.


K, and how much snow?


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1878628 said:


> K, and how much snow?


When do you land?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

AccuWeather doesn't have measurable snow for me until Thursday night, then 1.5" and 1.5" Friday night.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1878620 said:


>


Is that in your yard?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1878628 said:


> K, and how much snow?


No one knows... But around an inch at most ATTM.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1878632 said:


> Is that in your yard?


Yeah, out my front window about 15 minutes ago.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1878630 said:


> When do you land?


Tomorrow 9pm


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1878634 said:


> Yeah, out my front window about 15 minutes ago.


Shoulda said ya had turkey's in your yard I would have came and taken one off your hands. Season ended already


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

233 pm cst sun nov 23 2014

this hazardous weather outlook is for portions of central
minnesota...east central minnesota...south central minnesota...
Southeast minnesota...southwest minnesota...west central
minnesota and west central wisconsin.

.day one...this afternoon and tonight

light accumulating snowfall is expected tonight.

.days two through seven...monday through saturday

light snow will continue through the day on monday. 1 to 2 inches
is possible across far eastern minnesota and western wisconsin
during the day. In addition to the snow...strong northwest winds
are expected...which could lead to minor blowing and drifting snow.

Accumulating snowfall is possible wednesday.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1878636 said:


> Tomorrow 9pm


I would to be to worried about snow if we get anything to wouldn't be till tomorrow night from what I can see


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1878637 said:


> Shoulda said ya had turkey's in your yard I would have came and taken one off your hands. Season ended already


Yeah, there are 15-20 that wander around here all the time.


----------



## SnowGuy73

My neighbor is out doing a fall clean up on his yard.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1878641 said:


> My neighbor is out doing a fall clean up on his yard.


Thought you had a dozen left to do. You should have been out all day


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1878641 said:


> My neighbor is out doing a fall clean up on his yard.


My stuff is still out and ready. I will rent it to you. Still have the leaf loader on the dump trailer.


----------



## banonea

Hamelfire;1878498 said:


> I have an opening in the garage already will just have to measure it. It appears to be a normal attic opening. Just wanted to know if I could handle it with average building skills.
> 
> Is a wood ladder better or worse than aluminium?


Either or metal is more expensive. I got a wood one


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;1878641 said:


> My neighbor is out doing a fall clean up on his yard.


Mine was too.


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1878507 said:


> I'm not out there yet. Not sure if I will now today but I will get a whole bunch of pics and send them your way as soon as I do. We may consider that selling it with everything left on it. The tires are like new and so is the plow even though its about a 6 year old Unimount. Pretty sure I want to keep the plow but I would be willing to sell it with the tires for sure. Naturally I wanted to keep those items if I were to junk it or give it away. PM me an email address or phone number I can send pics to. I won't do anything with it until you get a chance to look at pics.


email sent


----------



## unit28

In my bow stand now
Sprinles and Sun's out....
Yowza


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1878647 said:


> email sent


Try again. :laughing:


----------



## unit28

Monday Night A 40 percent chance of snow before midnight. Cloudy, then gradually becoming partly cloudy, with a low around 13. Blustery, with a northwest wind 10 to 20 mph, with gusts as high as 25 mph.


Windy enough to blow all the xmas decorations down
that NWS said to hang today


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1878651 said:


> Monday Night A 40 percent chance of snow before midnight. Cloudy, then gradually becoming partly cloudy, with a low around 13. Blustery, with a northwest wind 10 to 20 mph, with gusts as high as 25 mph.
> 
> Windy enough to blow all the xmas decorations down
> that NWS said to hang today


:laughing: true


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1878651 said:


> Monday Night A 40 percent chance of snow before midnight. Cloudy, then gradually becoming partly cloudy, with a low around 13. Blustery, with a northwest wind 10 to 20 mph, with gusts as high as 25 mph.
> 
> Windy enough to blow all the xmas decorations down
> that NWS said to hang today


I won't put mine out until its way colder. More fun that way.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1878656 said:


> I won't put mine out until its way colder. More fun that way.


It was fun for us today
All decked out in winter garb, scrapping the drive

Ugh


----------



## unit28

I did manage to just dig out the ol tree before heading to the stand 
Was going to buy a new one yesterday.,
But bought new decorations instead


----------



## SnowGuy73

No interest. 

Sucks to lose the money but oh well.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Now my other one is out too...


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1878651 said:


> Monday Night A 40 percent chance of snow before midnight. Cloudy, then gradually becoming partly cloudy, with a low around 13. Blustery, with a northwest wind 10 to 20 mph, with gusts as high as 25 mph.
> 
> Windy enough to blow all the xmas decorations down
> that NWS said to hang today


:laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My goodness....NOW check that Meteogram.

It's almost like NWS has listened to Charchian too much and they're doing the opposite.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1878667 said:


> My goodness....NOW check that Meteogram.
> 
> It's almost like NWS has listened to Charchian too much and they're doing the opposite.


Look at sss rap, nothing so far.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1878667 said:


> My goodness....NOW check that Meteogram.
> 
> It's almost like NWS has listened to Charchian too much and they're doing the opposite.


charch's fantasy advice=failure


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1878670 said:


> Look at sss rap, nothing so far.


http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/displayMod.php?var=ruc_sfc_prcp&loop=loopall&hours=

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/displayMod.php?var=ruc_sfc_prcp&loop=loopall&hours=


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1878676 said:


> http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/displayMod.php?var=ruc_sfc_prcp&loop=loopall&hours=
> 
> http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/displayMod.php?var=ruc_sfc_prcp&loop=loopall&hours=


http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/displayMod.php?var=ruc_sfc_prcp&loop=loopall&hours=


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1878677 said:


> http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/displayMod.php?var=ruc_sfc_prcp&loop=loopall&hours=


http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/displayMod.php?var=ruc_sfc_prcp&loop=loopall&hours=


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/displayMod.php?var=ruc_sfc_prcp&loop=loopall&hours=


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/displayMod.php?var=ruc_sfc_prcp&loop=loopall&hours=


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Finally...........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/displayMod.php?var=eta_sfc_prcp&loop=loopall&hours=

NAM doesn't have the moisture just to the east it did earlier today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/displayMod.php?var=gfs_sfc_prcp&loop=loopall&hours=


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Okay, I think I have the linking thing down on mobile.


Whenever I would copy a link over, I would hit the back arrow to get rid of my keyboard so I could hit submit. Then the link wouldn't be "clickable".

If I just scroll the screen up and hit submit, my links above worked.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Above are the RAP, NAM and GFS.


----------



## qualitycut




----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1878687 said:


> Above are the RAP, NAM and GFS.


So rap shows nothing on meteo. What are rhose showing for snow, or is that rain


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1878688 said:


>


yes those are the correct color fire trucks. Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1878690 said:


> So rap shows nothing on meteo. What are rhose showing for snow, or is that rain


That'll all be snow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1878679 said:


> http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/displayMod.php?var=ruc_sfc_prcp&loop=loopall&hours=


What the heck are ya tryin to do there?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1878685 said:


> Okay, I think I have the linking thing down on mobile.
> 
> Whenever I would copy a link over, I would hit the back arrow to get rid of my keyboard so I could hit submit. Then the link wouldn't be "clickable".
> 
> If I just scroll the screen up and hit submit, my links above worked.


Ahhhh nice work sir! :salute:


----------



## Bill1090

Meteo on Wednesday came up a bit for me. http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckar...16&compaction=on&mean_mt=on&max_mt=on&mean=on


----------



## cbservicesllc

Is it just me or did the meteogram just change again?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1878694 said:


> yes those are the correct color fire trucks. Thumbs Up




Federal Chrome Yellow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

In the
short term...we have also joined nws offices to our south and west
and issues a wind advisory beginning tonight and lasting through the
days tomorrow. Wind the amount of precip has slowly trended down the
past couple days..the strong winds have remained a consistent
signal since the middle of last week. We are seeing 35-39kts from
the middle to the top of the mixed in west central mn. This should
be good enough with the cold advection for gusts to 45 mph...on the
low end of our wind advisory criteria. Fortunately...we now expect
little new snow and the snow pack has been settled by warmer temps
and light liquid precip.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1878702 said:


> Is it just me or did the meteogram just change again?


Other spots of the forecast discussion talk about the NAM being east, the GFS and GEM holding moisture to the west.

Thats what you're seeing on the Meteo.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Fresh wall eye and baked potatoes.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

WHEW!!! Frankie has a winter warning for WI, we are in the all clear.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1878705 said:


> Federal Chrome Yellow


Those are the unripe one's


----------



## NorthernProServ

Dahl says it back builds after midnight with on and off snow til 6pm monday night. Yet say only a dusting....clown.


----------



## Green Grass

Yeah for a two hour class on how to use a score board.


----------



## Green Grass

34 roads are starting to get slick


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1878749 said:


> 34 roads are starting to get slick


That sucks I was hoping not to salt tonight


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1878749 said:


> 34 roads are starting to get slick


I feel a phone call at 0200 coming on.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1878741 said:


> Yeah for a two hour class on how to use a score board.


:laughing::laughing::laughing: Sucker. Too bad they make you do the class. I learned how to do it in 5 minutes last year. I might have gone a bit long with the horn at times though.


----------



## cbservicesllc

cbservicesllc;1878702 said:


> Is it just me or did the meteogram just change again?


Disregard... I was on Lacrosse and went back to Minneapolis...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

F'n bullcrap. Look at the spot by Mankato building already.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1878764 said:


> F'n bullcrap. Look at the spot by Mankato building already.


looks like it heading straight at you


----------



## CityGuy

MMMMMMMMMM Fresh Banana bread.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1878764 said:


> F'n bullcrap. Look at the spot by Mankato building already.


You never know this stuff could give a quick 1"+. Nobody knows for sure. I don't trust anyone. + I'm down to 36º when nws said I should still be close to 40º still. If it keeps dropping we may have an icy situation.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;1878777 said:


> You never know this stuff could give a quick 1"+. Nobody knows for sure. I don't trust anyone. + I'm down to 36º when nws said I should still be close to 40º still. If it keeps dropping we may have an icy situation.


This...alarm with be set for 2am.


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;1878778 said:


> This...alarm with be set for 2am.


Wake us all up if we need to then lol


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1878783 said:


> Wake us all up if we need to then lol


I'll post when I'm headed out for 1.5" at 3 a.m.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1878787 said:


> I'll post when I'm headed out for 1.5" at 3 a.m.


1.5" by 2 would be perfect


----------



## SSS Inc.

Can you imagine if all that stuff to the south was headed straight north. Don't worry its not. But holy cow that would be a lot.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1878788 said:


> 1.5" by 2 would be perfect


Yeah it would. And just for the record I don't think it will happen but I have learned that you never know so I'll keep watching just in case.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1878725 said:


> Dahl says it back builds after midnight with on and off snow til 6pm monday night. Yet say only a dusting....clown.


Sounds about right.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm at less than half and less than half.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1878791 said:


> Yeah it would. And just for the record I don't think it will happen but I have learned that you never know so I'll keep watching just in case.


I don't think it will ether but 1.5" no more no less would be ideal. I show 1" Monday night


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1878776 said:


> MMMMMMMMMM Fresh Banana bread.


Sounds good.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1878788 said:


> 1.5" by 2 would be perfect


You need more to plow then. Thats only 5 hours or so till things open


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1878793 said:


> I'm at less than half and less than half.


same. my totals for Wednesday dropped. was at 1-3 now around an inch


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1878799 said:


> Sounds good.


Slighty warm with butter.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1878801 said:


> You need more to plow then. Thats only 5 hours or so till things open


That's just my 1", 1.5" accounts all my 2" is monthly free money if we only get 1.5"


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1878802 said:


> same. my totals for Wednesday dropped. was at 1-3 now around an inch


I forgot to look at Wednesday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1878804 said:


> Slighty warm with butter.


And a tall glass of cold milk!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1878801 said:


> You need more to plow then. Thats only 5 hours or so till things open


1.5" takes us about 5 hours. We have an additional 1.5-2 hours that we do during the day. I wouldn't want anymore. Get 4" and that 5 turns into 8 hours+


----------



## SnowGuy73

I have 30% for Wednesday no accumulation listed.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1878813 said:


> 1.5" takes us about 5 hours. We have an additional 1.5-2 hours that we do during the day. I wouldn't want anymore. Get 4" and that 5 turns into 8 hours+


Exactly 2" storm is 10-12 hours for us


----------



## jimslawnsnow

does craigslist not work for anyone else?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1878812 said:


> And a tall glass of cold milk!


Yes sir.....


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1878817 said:


> does craigslist not work for anyone else?


Works for me


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1878817 said:


> does craigslist not work for anyone else?


For labor or for selling?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1878817 said:


> does craigslist not work for anyone else?


Works here, was just on there.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1878822 said:


> Works here, was just on there.


You sir have a spending addiction


----------



## SSS Inc.

Oh, he means he can't get on there. Got it.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1878817 said:


> does craigslist not work for anyone else?


What are we trying to do..


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1878820 said:


> For labor or for selling?


sorry, should have more specific. had a 18 month old screaming. anyway, just the link. cant get any to open on my lap top


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1878826 said:


> Oh, he means he can't get on there. Got it.


I take it you tried and it didn't work either


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1878828 said:


> What are we trying to do..


I never did get your email or anything.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1878832 said:


> I take it you tried and it didn't work either


Nope, mine works I just notice everyone else comment and realized I headed the wrong direction on that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1878777 said:


> You never know this stuff could give a quick 1"+. Nobody knows for sure. I don't trust anyone. + I'm down to 36º when nws said I should still be close to 40º still. If it keeps dropping we may have an icy situation.


Icy or dicey or both.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1878777 said:


> You never know this stuff could give a quick 1"+. Nobody knows for sure. I don't trust anyone. + I'm down to 36º when nws said I should still be close to 40º still. If it keeps dropping we may have an icy situation.


This... also setting the alarm...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1878834 said:


> Nope, mine works I just notice everyone else comment and realized I headed the wrong direction on that.


well WTH? neither laptop will open it. it works on my phone though


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1878806 said:


> That's just my 1", 1.5" accounts all my 2" is monthly free money if we only get 1.5"


I like your style!


----------



## CityGuy

Jesus What's going on in Rochester:

3:30p-4p Rochester - 45xx 5th Street Northwest - Report of shots and 2 reportedly dead.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1878815 said:


> Exactly 2" storm is 10-12 hours for us


Same......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1878825 said:


> You sir have a spending addiction


I've heard this before, a couple times.


----------



## TKLAWN

Everything seems to be getting pretty dry here. If we don't get any more rain no salting needed.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1878844 said:


> Jesus What's going on in Rochester:
> 
> 3:30p-4p Rochester - 45xx 5th Street Northwest - Report of shots and 2 reportedly dead.


I hope that's not why Bano hasn't sent me a pm yet.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1878852 said:


> I hope that's not why Bano hasn't sent me a pm yet.


He just posted


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1878848 said:


> I've heard this before, a couple times.


Yeah me too


----------



## jimslawnsnow

plow truck anyone?

http://www.carsoup.com/details/used...MjEmbW9kZWxpZD05OTAmcmFkaXVzPTUw#.VHKEDBstDIU


----------



## Polarismalibu

I have sleet falling here I think. I can hear it don't really wanna get up to look


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1878857 said:


> plow truck anyone?
> 
> http://www.carsoup.com/details/used...MjEmbW9kZWxpZD05OTAmcmFkaXVzPTUw#.VHKEDBstDIU


I saw that the other day. I figured that was one of the two you were talking about getting


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1878852 said:


> I hope that's not why Bano hasn't sent me a pm yet.


if anything he'd be the one doing the shooting


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;1878851 said:


> Everything seems to be getting pretty dry here. If we don't get any more rain no salting needed.


I was thinking the same... even a few hours ago when I was leaving the station things seemed to be drying out...


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1878833 said:


> I never did get your email or anything.


Check i t now.....


----------



## OC&D

Well I had a nice doe walk in at 7:30 this morning, she dressed out at 120 lbs. I punched her ticket and drug her back to the truck. Unfortunately my father didn't see anything and we decided to pack it in at about 3 when it started raining. We have his tag left to fill. I imagine we should be able to do it this weekend.


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1878852 said:


> I hope that's not why Bano hasn't sent me a pm yet.


Not me, thats country club manor i think


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1878862 said:


> if anything he'd be the one doing the shooting


Almost the other day.........


----------



## unit28

Check 500hpa vorticity


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1878872 said:


> Almost the other day.........


someone park behind your truck


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1878851 said:


> Everything seems to be getting pretty dry here. If we don't get any more rain no salting needed.


Same here.


----------



## banonea

Someone pissed me off and found out i am not there *****......


----------



## cbservicesllc

Dang it... raining here... 38


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1878880 said:


> Dang it... raining here...


Yep we're screwed


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1878879 said:


> Someone pissed me off and found out i am not there *****......


Do tell.......


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;1878879 said:


> Someone pissed me off and found out i am not there *****......


I'd like to hear the story behind this....


----------



## djagusch

jimslawnsnow;1878857 said:


> plow truck anyone?
> 
> http://www.carsoup.com/details/used...MjEmbW9kZWxpZD05OTAmcmFkaXVzPTUw#.VHKEDBstDIU


My best man in my wedding is their top salesman over the last 3 years. If somebody is interested in it ask for scott. He would know who I am instantly.

Anyways if you buy a new dodge gas you can get them for 31500 add a plow. Your 11k more but 10 yrs newer with a new plow and warranty


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1878873 said:


> Check 500hpa vorticity


So you're thinking a little blob is going to sit on top of the metro and sit there for 10 hours????


----------



## jimslawnsnow

djagusch;1878904 said:


> My best man in my wedding is their top salesman over the last 3 years. If somebody is interested in it ask for scott. He would know who I am instantly.
> 
> Anyways if you buy a new dodge gas you can get them for 31500 add a plow. Your 11k more but 10 yrs newer with a new plow and warranty


I wasn't interested in that truck. the one for 31,500 is that just a reg cab work truck?


----------



## djagusch

jimslawnsnow;1878914 said:


> I wasn't interested in that truck. the one for 31,500 is that just a reg cab work truck?


Basically, chrome, pw, pl, carpet, rear camera, etc. Go to wilcox dodge in forest lake. Website has the prices posted. No trade add 500, buying a plow take another 1k rebate.

Crew cabs are in the 34.5k range.


----------



## Bill1090

The RAPs on the way up! For me at least.
http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckar...16&compaction=on&mean_mt=on&max_mt=on&mean=on


----------



## Camden

djagusch;1878917 said:


> Basically, chrome, pw, pl, carpet, rear camera, etc. Go to wilcox dodge in forest lake. Website has the prices posted. No trade add 500, buying a plow take another 1k rebate.
> 
> Crew cabs are in the 34.5k range.


That sure sounds like a great deal. I'm not in the market but if I was I'd be looking into that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Raining pretty good here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The moisture is 50 miles further west than any of the models showed all day.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Radar shows rain here but it isn't yet. Never mind I changed the reflectivity


----------



## SnowGuy73

At this point I'm hoping for all rain and no snow, then a deep freeze.


----------



## unit28

Sx3
The moisture colomn shifts east ahead of the coldfront

Still say the dry slot in the uppers sits dry until it shifts between around 4am w
When it fills the dry slot throughout the colomn
itll be mainly in wi,,,,imo


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SnowGuy73;1878938 said:


> At this point I'm hoping for all rain and no snow, then a deep freeze.


Well that sounds like fun


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

unit28;1878940 said:


> Sx3
> The moisture colomn shifts east ahead of the coldfront
> 
> Still say the dry slot in the uppers sits dry until it shifts between around 4am w
> When it fills the dry slot throughout the colomn
> itll be mainly in wi,,,,imo


I like the way you think, Wisconsin can have it


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1878934 said:


> The moisture is 50 miles further west than any of the models showed all day.


Oh boy... I have a feeling 3AM is going to suck... (or maybe I should just trust Unit)...


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1878940 said:


> Sx3
> The moisture colomn shifts east ahead of the coldfront
> 
> Still say the dry slot in the uppers sits dry until it shifts between around 4am w
> When it fills the dry slot throughout the colomn
> itll be mainly in wi,,,,imo


Sounds like I should just trust Unit...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'll be out about midnight.

Headed to bed now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1878956 said:


> I'll be out about midnight.
> 
> Headed to bed now.


:laughing: Good luck!


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1878945 said:


> Well that sounds like fun


Oh yes!...


----------



## Doughboy12

I feel a bit bad for Buck Hill. They worked so hard to get a base down.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1878958 said:


> :laughing: Good luck!


Gotta pre plow and all.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1878961 said:


> I feel a bit bad for Buck Hill. They worked so hard to get a base down.


Wild Mountain is 100% open. My 12 year old had friends skiing today, said it wasn't slushy.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1878962 said:


> Gotta pre plow and all.


Don't get caught like the loader guy did.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1878962 said:


> Gotta pre plow and all.


That's right. Pre plowing warms up the surface due to friction and thus prevents ice build up. Proven fact........


----------



## ryde307

It is raining at my house in Chanhassen. I am really hoping this doesn't turn into an ice mess. Snow early on a Monday is bad enough. I am not a fan of ice.


----------



## ryde307

We should just go spread salt on everything now. All the lots will be clear and dry for morning.


----------



## Doughboy12

ryde307;1878968 said:


> We should just go spread salt on everything now. All the lots will be clear and dry for morning.


This........only on the seasonal a though.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1878956 said:


> I'll be out about midnight.
> 
> Headed to bed now.


Just a hunch?


----------



## Doughboy12

Hamel do you want that attic ladder? It's a wood one.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1878968 said:


> We should just go spread salt on everything now. All the lots will be clear and dry for morning.


Like we all did that storm a couple years ago...


----------



## Camden

Did you guys see the catch that the Giants player just made? Holy sh!t


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1878980 said:


> Did you guys see the catch that the Giants player just made? Holy sh!t


Nope, family guy is on.

Back to football after family guy.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1878757 said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing: Sucker. Too bad they make you do the class. I learned how to do it in 5 minutes last year. I might have gone a bit long with the horn at times though.


It was actually kind of funny to watch people who know nothing about hockey try to figure out how to do a score sheet and what penalties are :laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1878971 said:


> Just a hunch?


A nervous one.

Plus I have a bunch of paperwork to get caught up on, and the family is using the TV my computer is hooked up to.

BIL and his family is coming in from PA tomorrow, we usually make a blackjack run to Hinckley when he's here.

If we're not plowing Wednesday night, we will be hitting the bars in Chippewa Falls Wednesday night.

Needless to say, whether we plow or not the next 2-3 days, I won't be getting much sleep.


----------



## Camden

SnowGuy73;1878982 said:


> Nope, family guy is on.
> 
> Back to football after family guy.


You missed one of the best catches ever.

https://vine.co/v/O1MFrUIYZlt


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1878987 said:


> You missed one of the best catches ever.
> 
> https://vine.co/v/O1MFrUIYZlt


For some reason it won't play on my phone..


----------



## ryde307

Camden;1878987 said:


> You missed one of the best catches ever.
> 
> https://vine.co/v/O1MFrUIYZlt


I saw it. Crazy good catch.


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;1878980 said:


> Did you guys see the catch that the Giants player just made? Holy sh!t


I could have caught that

Never


----------



## jimslawnsnow

djagusch;1878917 said:


> Basically, chrome, pw, pl, carpet, rear camera, etc. Go to wilcox dodge in forest lake. Website has the prices posted. No trade add 500, buying a plow take another 1k rebate.
> 
> Crew cabs are in the 34.5k range.


Probably better than buying used loaded one with 75k-100k miles for similar money


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1878987 said:


> You missed one of the best catches ever.
> 
> https://vine.co/v/O1MFrUIYZlt


That was insane!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1878985 said:


> A nervous one.
> 
> Plus I have a bunch of paperwork to get caught up on, and the family is using the TV my computer is hooked up to.
> 
> BIL and his family is coming in from PA tomorrow, we usually make a blackjack run to Hinckley when he's here.
> 
> If we're not plowing Wednesday night, we will be hitting the bars in Chippewa Falls Wednesday night.
> 
> Needless to say, whether we plow or not the next 2-3 days, I won't be getting much sleep.


Me and a buddy are going up this week for a night got two family members that deal there


----------



## SnowGuy73

Down to 37° here.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1878996 said:


> Probably better than buying used loaded one with 75k-100k miles for similar money


That's for sure!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1879007 said:


> Down to 37° here.


And raining.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1879011 said:


> And raining.


Same here...


----------



## Drakeslayer

Camden;1878987 said:


> You missed one of the best catches ever.
> 
> https://vine.co/v/O1MFrUIYZlt


I think he was using performance enhancing gloves!


----------



## BossPlow614

Camden;1878980 said:


> Did you guys see the catch that the Giants player just made? Holy sh!t


A buddy of mine tagged me in a Facebook post of it. Insane!!!


----------



## skorum03

Polarismalibu;1879006 said:


> Me and a buddy are going up this week for a night got two family members that deal there


Drugs or cards?

Jk


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1878985 said:


> A nervous one.
> 
> Plus I have a bunch of paperwork to get caught up on, and the family is using the TV my computer is hooked up to.
> 
> BIL and his family is coming in from PA tomorrow, we usually make a blackjack run to Hinckley when he's here.
> 
> If we're not plowing Wednesday night, we will be hitting the bars in Chippewa Falls Wednesday night.
> 
> Needless to say, whether we plow or not the next 2-3 days, I won't be getting much sleep.


Yeah it's a busy few days when it isn't snowing. I know what you mean


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1878938 said:


> At this point I'm hoping for all rain and no snow, then a deep freeze.


Can we dry out first then freeze. Ice sucks.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Lil pickle shows less than an inch by 22:00 tomorrow night.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1879023 said:


> Can we dry out first then freeze. Ice sucks.


I don't know if that's going to happen.


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1878973 said:


> Hamel do you want that attic ladder? It's a wood one.


I am thinking I am going with a metal one. Few bucks more but the wife likes it better


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1878994 said:


> I could have caught that
> 
> Never


You can barely catch a cold! :laughing:


----------



## Green Grass

I wonder what went wrong here?


Incident Number: 14201695 Incident Date/Time: 11/22/2014 2:45:00 AM
MSP District: 2200 Incident Contact: MN State Patrol District 2200 - (507) 344-2750
Number of Individuals: 3 
Number of Vehicles: 1 

Location: Highway 5, south of Green Isle Road Type: Black Top
Milepost: 13 Road Condition: Wet
County: Sibley Number of Lanes: 2
Crash Type: Rollover Divided/Undivided: UNDIVIDED ROADWAY
Incident Classification: PERSONAL INJURY Hazardous Material: NOT PRESENT

Assisting Agencies:

SIBLEY COUNTY SHERIFF OFFICE

Person 1: O, Michael A , 18 , OF Bloomington MN , PASSENGER OF VEH 1 , Phys. Cond. : No Apparent Injury
Person 2: Minor, Minor , 17 , OF Bloomington MN , DRIVER OF VEH 1 , Phys. Cond. : Injury - Non life threatening
Person 3: Anderson, Kana M , 14 , OF Bloomington MN , PASSENGER OF VEH 1 , Phys. Cond. : No Apparent Injury


Vehicle 1:
2006 Maserati Quattroporte 


IncidentDescription: Maserati was northbound on Highway 5 when it left the roadway, entered the ditch and rolled. Arlington Fire and Ambulance assisted onscene.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1879034 said:


> You can barely catch a cold! :laughing:


That's the one thing I don't want to catch.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1879044 said:


> I wonder what went wrong here?
> 
> IncidentDescription: Maserati was northbound on Highway 5 when it left the roadway, entered the ditch and rolled. Arlington Fire and Ambulance assisted onscene.


Taking Daddy's Maserati for a joy ride. They must be West side Bloomington people.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1879052 said:


> Taking Daddy's Maserati for a joy ride. They must be West side Bloomington people.


This........


----------



## Polarismalibu

It's going to be a mess tonight I can tell already


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1879055 said:


> It's going to be a mess tonight I can tell already


Great. Maybe I should go try and sleep now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Down to 35°...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Gone be close in spots


----------



## SnowGuy73

Channel 9 is doing a story on plowz tonight.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1879058 said:


> Great. Maybe I should go try and sleep now.


I would bet on you guys salting


----------



## Polarismalibu

Some guy is camping at best buy for a tv. Complained about the plow keeping him up till 2am


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1879070 said:


> Some guy is camping at best buy for a tv. Complained about the plow keeping him up till 2am


Plow?......


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1879073 said:


> Plow?......


Guess they plowed the lot Monday and it kept him awake in his tent on the sidewalk


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light rain here now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1879075 said:


> Guess they plowed the lot Monday and it kept him awake in his tent on the sidewalk


Ah, what a tool!


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;1879077 said:


> Ah, what a tool!


He needs to be voted off the island.


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1879070 said:


> Some guy is camping at best buy for a tv. Complained about the plow keeping him up till 2am


Who in there right cafe is camping for a TV


----------



## Doughboy12

Green Grass;1879083 said:


> Who in there right cafe is camping for a TV


If they would put as much effort into a job they could buy a full priced better TV.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Idiot bar owner on bar rescue has a tramp stamp


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1879086 said:


> If they would put as much effort into a job they could buy a full priced better TV.


I believe he said he is a disabled vet


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

jimslawnsnow;1879087 said:


> Idiot bar owner on bar rescue has a tramp stamp


Saw that too


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Just me or does it look like it'll be out of the metro by 10


----------



## Polarismalibu

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1879094 said:


> Just me or does it look like it'll be out of the metro by 10


The west side will be for sure


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hope this wind keeps dry it up a bit


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1879097 said:


> The west side will be for sure


Maybe I should just go salt and get it out of they way. Better than getting up in a couple of hours


----------



## cbservicesllc

Little bit of freezing precip here, radar looks almost done here... hopefully that wind whips up before temp drops too much
.. 36 according to the truck...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1879099 said:


> Maybe I should just go salt and get it out of they way. Better than getting up in a couple of hours


It might actually dry up where it won't be a problem


----------



## SnowGuy73

Mixed precipitation and 36°


----------



## Polarismalibu

Flurries now


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ian said 1-1.5" threw the day tomorrow and windy


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

cbservicesllc;1879100 said:


> Little bit of freezing precip here, radar looks almost done here... hopefully that wind whips up before temp drops too much
> .. 36 according to the truck...


Just need to keep it as warm as possible as long as possible


----------



## Polarismalibu

High of 15 on turkey day 2-3" wed


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Polarismalibu;1879109 said:


> Ian said 1-1.5" threw the day tomorrow and windy


He's high, oh the plowz app. Stupid


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1879114 said:


> High of 15 on turkey day 2-3" wed


Is that what Ian says?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Little or accumulation tonight now per nws.


----------



## BossPlow614

Doughboy12;1879086 said:


> If they would put as much effort into a job they could buy a full priced better TV.


Thank you!!! I'd rather channel my efforts towards my business, then when I decide to spend $3800 on the new ultra HD con-cave curved tv, I don't have to bat an eye at the price instead of waking up at 2am to stampede to save $200 on it. Black Friday is for morons.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1879089 said:


> I believe he said he is a disabled vet


Not being insensitive but...And?


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1879111 said:


> Just need to keep it as warm as possible as long as possible


That's about it...


----------



## TKLAWN

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1879116 said:


> He's high, oh the plowz app. Stupid


Was that SSS saying he loves Plowz. I think it was!


----------



## hansenslawncare

Take it easy on the vet...we owe much to them all.


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1879122 said:


> Thank you!!! I'd rather channel my efforts towards my business, then when I decide to spend $3800 on the new ultra HD con-cave curved tv, I don't have to bat an eye at the price instead of waking up at 2am to stampede to save $200 on it. Black Friday is for morons.


That's more of a waste than 3D... I thought you were better than that MJ...


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1879127 said:


> Was that SSS saying he loves Plowz. I think it was!


I believe I took both sides of the issue but it did fill five pages. I had a lot of questions.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1879119 said:


> Is that what Ian says?


Yep.......


----------



## SSS Inc.

hansenslawncare;1879128 said:


> Take it easy on the vet...we owe much to them all.


While I generally agree I don't think that means we can't knock a guy for sitting at best buy for days on end for a cheap TV. Just saying.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1879124 said:


> Not being insensitive but...And?


He can't work has free time to burn


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1879134 said:


> I believe I took both sides of the issue but it did fill five pages. I had a lot of questions.


What am I missing? I think I need to check other threads...


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1879134 said:


> I believe I took both sides of the issue but it did fill five pages. I had a lot of questions.


I was just kidding was talking about the story on ch9.

Guy with a half ton GMC and a 7foot snow dogg just loves PLOWZ.


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1879145 said:


> I was just kidding was talking about the story on ch9.
> 
> Guy with a half ton GMC and a 7foot snow dogg just loves PLOWZ.


I had a pretty good PLOWZ thread going for about two nights last winter. I dragged it out as long as I could. It was a hot topic. I played the "I'm seriously considering working for them" guy.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1879142 said:


> He can't work has free time to burn


So disabled people can't work? I guess I will have tell about 6 people I, ahm, work with that they should just stay home as they "can't work."


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1879149 said:


> So disabled people can't work? I guess I will have tell about 6 people I, ahm, work with that they should just stay home as they "can't work."


Depending on how they are disabled yeah they can't work. Pretty low to talk cafe about someone cuz there disabled


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1879147 said:


> I had a pretty good PLOWZ thread going for about two nights last winter. I dragged it out as long as I could. It was a hot topic. I played the "I'm seriously considering working for them" guy.


I forgot about that. It was a good run.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1879152 said:


> Depending on how they are disabled yeah they can't work. Pretty low to talk cafe about someone cuz there disabled


So much for our hockey game. This is where words start to get twisted. Pretty sure Dough boy isn't attacking Disabled Vets.


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1879130 said:


> That's more of a waste than 3D... I thought you were better than that MJ...


I don't know much about tv's. Happened to see the curved one at Best Buy last week and the quality was as good as real life vision!

For the record, I didn't see the guy was a vet until after I posted that. I figured he was the "Uptown & Prius" driving hipster type.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1879156 said:


> So much for our hockey game. This is where words start to get twisted. Pretty sure Dough boy isn't attacking Disabled Vets.


This.... I am saying I work with them and they are very able.
Assuming that the can't work because they are disabled was his statement.


----------



## Doughboy12

BossPlow614;1879160 said:


> I don't know much about tv's. Happened to see the curved one at Best Buy last week and the quality was as good as real life vision!
> 
> For the record, I didn't see the guy was a vet until after I posted that. I figured he was the "Uptown & Prius" driving hipster type.


I didn't either...and won't jump to the conclusion he can't work because he is a disabled vet.


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1879160 said:


> I don't know much about tv's. Happened to see the curved one at Best Buy last week and the quality was as good as real life vision!
> 
> For the record, I didn't see the guy was a vet until after I posted that. I figured he was the "Uptown & Prius" driving hipster type.


Are you saying a Vet can't drive a Prius and live in Uptown??????????


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1879147 said:


> I had a pretty good PLOWZ thread going for about two nights last winter. I dragged it out as long as I could. It was a hot topic. I played the "I'm seriously considering working for them" guy.


Ha, I remember that...


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Funny how Randy wanted to know how plowz can get your driveway done in a timely fashion if it's just a pool of people and plowers


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1879152 said:


> Depending on how they are disabled yeah they can't work. Pretty low to talk cafe about someone cuz there disabled


Pretty sure I wasn't talking cafe about disabled people. Quite the contrary. I was defending the ones I work with.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1879156 said:


> So much for our hockey game. This is where words start to get twisted. Pretty sure Dough boy isn't attacking Disabled Vets.


Now we have the hockey game so there can be some good fights!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1879174 said:


> Now we have the hockey game so there can be some good fights!


You can run the clock!!


----------



## Doughboy12

Green Grass;1879174 said:


> Now we have the hockey game so there can be some good fights!


Can't we disagree, which I think we actually agree, and play hockey?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Guess I'll set the alarm just incase a salt run is needed


----------



## cbservicesllc

Wind is starting to increase... some surfaces appear to be drying up... 35 in the truck


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1879180 said:


> Wind is starting to increase... some surfaces appear to be drying up... 35 in the truck


Did the wife kick you out of the house or something? You've been reporting truck temps for hours now.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

cbservicesllc;1879180 said:


> Wind is starting to increase... some surfaces appear to be drying up... 35 in the truck


That's what I like to hear


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1879176 said:


> You can run the clock!!


I am now an expert! !


----------



## banonea

from what I have gotten so far, it is a 49year old man and a 9 year old girl, murder/suicide. they are keeping very tight lipped about it. I have a friend on Facebook that is a cousin or something with the family. 3 other kids in protective custody.....


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1879181 said:
 

> Did the wife kick you out of the house or something? You've been reporting truck temps for hours now.


Yesterday was her day with out kids maybe today is his day so he is spending it in his truck.


----------



## Green Grass

33 very windy out now


----------



## Doughboy12

Snowing and icing over.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

banonea;1879186 said:


> from what I have gotten so far, it is a 49year old man and a 9 year old girl, murder/suicide. they are keeping very tight lipped about it. I have a friend on Facebook that is a cousin or something with the family. 3 other kids in protective custody.....


WTF! If you're going to take yourself out go out in the woods and do it. Guessing some type of divorce/custody deal


----------



## banonea

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1879190 said:


> WTF! If you're going to take yourself out go out in the woods and do it. Guessing some type of divorce/custody deal


not sure, they are being very hush hush.....


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1879181 said:


> Did the wife kick you out of the house or something? You've been reporting truck temps for hours now.


That's what I was wondering :laughing:


----------



## skorum03

setting an alarm for 3:15 I guess


----------



## NorthernProServ

NOOOO!!!!

Freezing rain advisory one county away now!


----------



## NorthernProServ

skorum03;1879196 said:


> setting an alarm for 3:15 I guess


bumped mine to 3...I better get to bed then


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1879181 said:


> Did the wife kick you out of the house or something? You've been reporting truck temps for hours now.


:laughing: Nah... was working earlier, then a fire, then dinner at the in-laws, then a FD meeting... last one was on the way home...

Thanks for the concern though! Thumbs Up


----------



## NorthernProServ

.....................



> IT IS POSSIBLE SOME OF
> THE FREEZING DRIZZLE COULD REACH THE TWIN CITIES AFTER 3 AM...BUT
> CONFIDENCE IS NOT HIGH ENOUGH TO INCLUDE THESE AREAS IN AN
> ADVISORY YET. ICE ACCUMULATIONS WILL BE LIGHT...ONLY A FEW
> HUNDREDTHS...BUT WILL MAKE UNTREATED SURFACES SLICK.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1879198 said:


> NOOOO!!!!
> 
> Freezing rain advisory one county away now!


Son of a...


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1879202 said:


> .....................


IE: Basically every surface due to the rain...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Getting nice and slick


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1879206 said:


> Getting nice and slick


Maybe it will freeze dry!

Who am I kidding...


----------



## Ranger620

I'm gonna go throw some salt down. Just in case. get it done


----------



## banonea

http://rmn.craigslist.org/hvo/4744871515.html


----------



## Polarismalibu

Roads turning white here


----------



## banonea

http://lacrosse.craigslist.org/fod/4756232831.html


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1879214 said:


> http://rmn.craigslist.org/hvo/4744871515.html


That's a good deal


----------



## banonea

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/grq/4759380758.html


----------



## banonea

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/pts/4756605929.html


----------



## banonea

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/bfs/4743139034.html


----------



## banonea

I am board so I figured I would some craigslist stuff I have heard people are looking for


----------



## banonea

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/cto/4739047715.html


----------



## banonea

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/ptd/4758379121.html


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1879215 said:


> Roads turning white here


Dang it, here too! Guess I'll salt when it's over...


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1879225 said:


> Dang it, here too! Guess I'll salt when it's over...


Keeps building to the west. Looks like it to me anyway


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1879226 said:


> Keeps building to the west. Looks like it to me anyway


I think it's just moving REALLLLLLLY slow...


----------



## Ranger620

For as light as radar says it is it sure is coming down awfully fast


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1879229 said:


> I think it's just moving REALLLLLLLY slow...


Same outcome ether way


----------



## OC&D

I just finished watching Armageddon. I saw it in the theater years ago when it first came out. The movie? Crappy. Liv Tyler? Hot. Damn hot.

There's some crap going on outside, sleet or rain or sleet/rain crap. I don't really care.

Liv Tyler? Hot.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hourly shows me in the snow till 2am now.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1879230 said:


> For as light as radar says it is it sure is coming down awfully fast


This is true... going to radar watch for awhile...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Boy that green on the radar is forming right over Polaris and I...


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1879236 said:


> Boy that green on the radar is forming right over Polaris and I...


This keeps up till 2 like the hourly says we might actually get 1"


----------



## Polarismalibu

Accu says it will end in 16 minutes though so idk


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1879238 said:


> This keeps up till 2 like the hourly says we might actually get 1"


Where are you seeing the hourly till 2?



Polarismalibu;1879240 said:


> Accu says it will end in 16 minutes though so idk


Well... it is Accu... We're SCREWED! :crying:


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1879242 said:


> Where are you seeing the hourly till 2?
> 
> Well... it is Accu... We're SCREWED! :crying:


The weather bug app says that not sure how reliable that one is.

Accu says 18 minutes now. We're definitely screwed!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Guess I better go out the spreader on the truck


----------



## Ranger620

In **** rapids now. Parkimg lots are starting to turn white


----------



## Polarismalibu

Almost looks like it quit here


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1879247 said:


> Almost looks like it quit here


Sounds feasible... That cell over you and I is rotating to the Southeast...

Still a coating out there?


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1879249 said:


> Sounds feasible... That cell over you and I is rotating to the Southeast...
> 
> Still a coating out there?


Yep still a solid coating. Looks like I'm in a small pocket then another quick burst and it will be done


----------



## Ranger620

Everything around me in **** rapids is coated still coming down good


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well I'm going to salt at 2 everything should be out if here by then


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1879250 said:


> Yep still a solid coating. Looks like I'm in a small pocket then another quick burst and it will be done


Bout the same here... seems to be making it's way out rather quickly...


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1879253 said:


> Well I'm going to salt at 2 everything should be out if here by then


Dont feel like driving back home. Backed in under the canopy where the salt is thinking of taking a nap till 2. Worried ill wake up to daylight


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looking at the traffic cams.... Everything looks pretty black on my side of town.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1879256 said:


> Looking at the traffic cams.... Everything looks pretty black on my side of town.


The snow is just moving into the east metro now it looks like


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1879256 said:


> Looking at the traffic cams.... Everything looks pretty black on my side of town.


Your suiff in **** rapids, blaine should be coated


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1879255 said:


> Dont feel like driving back home. Backed in under the canopy where the salt is thinking of taking a nap till 2. Worried ill wake up to daylight


That's why I'm not taking a nap lol


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1879255 said:


> Dont feel like driving back home. Backed in under the canopy where the salt is thinking of taking a nap till 2. Worried ill wake up to daylight


Is it slick out **** Rapids way?


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1879259 said:


> That's why I'm not taking a nap lol


When i left my house it wasnt really doing anything so i was just gonna get it over with. Got to maple grove and it was coming down purty good so now i sit in the teick with nothing to do. Lol


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1879260 said:


> Is it slick out **** Rapids way?


Not like glare ice slick but its snow covered so its a tiny bit.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Heck with it radar is clear here I'm going now. Ranger you should be clear there by 1 if not sooner


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

All my salting is on call, sooooooo... To me everything is black.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1879263 said:


> Heck with it radar is clear here I'm going now. Ranger you should be clear there by 1 if not sooner


Maybe ill load up and hit plymouth first


----------



## Polarismalibu

St Michael dry pavement no snow at all


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Slight dusting in Minnetonka. Road ways are partial white with black areas of wet. Nothing for me to do but
go back to bed. Nighty Night.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Preplowing is working!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'll be headed to WBL in 20 minutes to do my zero tolerance sidewalk.

Will give an update from there shortly.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Blacktop around Chisago warmed up enough where the snow is melting from the bottom up.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Salted walks only


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looking back, NAM had the moisture pretty good, with the bulk over Menomonie, WI.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hard to believe it's almost time to send out December invoices.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1879270 said:


> Preplowing is working!!


Forest lake?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1879277 said:


> Forest lake?


Anytime in Chisago, hard pack I salted this morning.

Everything is white over here..... But that is all. Maybe your county building?


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1879278 said:


> Anytime in Chisago, hard pack I salted this morning.
> 
> Everything is white over here..... But that is all. Maybe your county building?


I salted the walks at noon today if it didn't wash away it will help a bit. Planning on going out at 4am to check things out.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Found some wasted chick laying on the sidewalk passed out and her friend stumbling down the road a block away. Interesting night


----------



## BossPlow614

Polarismalibu;1879280 said:


> Found some wasted chick laying on the sidewalk passed out and her friend stumbling down the road a block away. Interesting night


Omg lol. That's hilarious! Where at?


----------



## djagusch

Polarismalibu;1879280 said:


> Found some wasted chick laying on the sidewalk passed out and her friend stumbling down the road a block away. Interesting night


Call the cops? Remember the girl last year that lost her fingers due to frost bite after pasing out? I know it's not that cold out but she needs to get picked up sooner than later.


----------



## ryde307

Polarismalibu;1879280 said:


> Found some wasted chick laying on the sidewalk passed out and her friend stumbling down the road a block away. Interesting night


Hauling snow at stub and herbs a few years ago a girl came stumbling into the lot and got in her car to try and drive. I got out quick and stopped her. She couldn't even start the car. She ended up riding in the dump truck for 3 hours till a friend could come get her. It was an entertaining night.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1879282 said:


> Call the cops? Remember the girl last year that lost her fingers due to frost bite after pasing out? I know it's not that cold out but she needs to get picked up sooner than later.


I agree. We had a old guy last year that stopped my driver last year because he couldn't find his way home. Had the driver call the cops and they took him home, all was good.

I would absolutely call the cops.

Either that, or since you're single, bang them. Only two options that I can see.


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1879281 said:
 

> Omg lol. That's hilarious! Where at?


Right in front of my house lol


----------



## Polarismalibu

djagusch;1879282 said:


> Call the cops? Remember the girl last year that lost her fingers due to frost bite after pasing out? I know it's not that cold out but she needs to get picked up sooner than later.


Yes I called. That girl from last year crossed my mind right away


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1879284 said:


> I agree. We had a old guy last year that stopped my driver last year because he couldn't find his way home. Had the driver call the cops and they took him home, all was good.
> 
> I would absolutely call the cops.
> 
> Either that, or since you're single, bang them. Only two options that I can see.


Nah I called I'm not single that wouldn't have gone over well


----------



## Polarismalibu

ryde307;1879283 said:


> Hauling snow at stub and herbs a few years ago a girl came stumbling into the lot and got in her car to try and drive. I got out quick and stopped her. She couldn't even start the car. She ended up riding in the dump truck for 3 hours till a friend could come get her. It was an entertaining night.


Makes me wonder what was actually getting plowed for those 3 hours


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1879287 said:


> Nah I called I'm not single that wouldn't have gone over well


No wonder you don't go hang with MBDubBossplow.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1879289 said:


> No wonder you don't go hang with MBDubBossplow.


Haha. I'm single but wouldn't do anything like that.


----------



## ryde307

Polarismalibu;1879288 said:


> Makes me wonder what was actually getting plowed for those 3 hours


Ha none of that. This girl was hammered so the conversation was entertaining.
Are you out? What are things like?


----------



## Polarismalibu

ryde307;1879291 said:


> Ha none of that. This girl was hammered so the conversation was entertaining.
> Are you out? What are things like?


Yeah that must have been a very interesting time.

I just got back in. My sites in st Michael were dry, maple grove and Rogers had a slick coating. Just salted walks


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

WalMart, County Road E in Vadnais Heights, parking lots are white, not measurable. As far south as I'm going.

If you have salt runs to make, looks like you can. Zero tolerance accounts.

Other than that, turn off the alarms.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sure looks like the GFS and NAM both want to take the snow the south west on Wednesday.


----------



## skorum03

Streets are barely partially white here. Pretty quiet other than that.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1879284 said:


> I agree. We had a old guy last year that stopped my driver last year because he couldn't find his way home. Had the driver call the cops and they took him home, all was good.
> 
> I would absolutely call the cops.
> 
> Either that, or since you're single, bang them. Only two options that I can see.


Ba dum bum!



Polarismalibu;1879288 said:


> Makes me wonder what was actually getting plowed for those 3 hours


Ba dum bum! (again)

Going to salt some walks and go to bed... Thumbs Up


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Ugh I feel like this is going to be a waste of time


----------



## Polarismalibu

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1879299 said:


> Ugh I feel like this is going to be a waste of time


Half of mine were half weren't


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1879300 said:


> Half of mine were half weren't


Same here....... 3 more bags of salt and I'm done.

Although I'll probably run to Lino Lakes and spread salt at a bank that complained the first storm, and see how far I can push it the other direction.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like NWS computers see the same thing I do with the models. Already dropped all the 1-2", 1-3" for Tuesday night. At most "around an inch" from St. Paul, north.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1879302 said:


> Looks like NWS computers see the same thing I do with the models. Already dropped all the 1-2", 1-3" for Tuesday night. At most "around an inch" from St. Paul, north.


We're comin, we're comin!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1879303 said:


> We're comin, we're comin!


It would be nice to have a Thanksgiving where I'm not staring at a radar.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Okay, sidewalk spreaders.....

I'm using a Lesco SS push spreader with a plastic shield that keeps the salt from going on the grass. 









My biggest problem is I get two lines of salt on the walks when the salt hits the shield. Plus as you can see in the picture, the shield isn't as wide as the tires, let alone as wide as the sidewalk.

Does anyone have a shield they use to keep the salt on the walks, minimizing damage to the grass, but is wider than the shield that I'm currently using?

Preferably about 42" wide?

I like to run the salt down the middle and let it migrate out to the sides, trying to keep the salt out of the grass, especially on the zero tolerance accounts. This works, but I would like about 4" more on both sides.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1879306 said:


> Okay, sidewalk spreaders.....
> 
> I'm using a Lesco SS push spreader with a plastic shield that keeps the salt from going on the grass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My biggest problem is I get two lines of salt on the walks when the salt hits the shield. Plus as you can see in the picture, the shield isn't as wide as the tires, let alone as wide as the sidewalk.
> 
> Does anyone have a shield they use to keep the salt on the walks, minimizing damage to the grass, but is wider than the shield that I'm currently using?
> 
> Preferably about 42" wide?
> 
> I like to run the salt down the middle and let it migrate out to the sides, trying to keep the salt out of the grass, especially on the zero tolerance accounts. This works, but I would like about 4" more on both sides.


I use the same spreader I don't even have a sheild on it I just adjusted the settings seems to work fine.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well crap. I'm back to 1-2", 1-3" today for my farthest NE properties.

Sheesh.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Accu still sticking with the 1-2" for Thursday night.

RAP shows off and on snow showers today, nothing to warrant 1-3" anyways.


----------



## unit28

Fix your gain


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1879308 said:


> Well crap. I'm back to 1-2", 1-3" today for my farthest NE properties.
> 
> Sheesh.


Yeah I'm up to less than one inch today now...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1879315 said:


> Fix your gain


Can you cc NWS on this memo as well??


----------



## SnowGuy73

27° windy cloudy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Very, very light dusting it appears here.


----------



## cbservicesllc

I think it's raining?


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1879326 said:


> I think it's raining?


That might be interesting.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1879327 said:


> That might be interesting.


Yeah, definitely was raining in Maple Grove and Champlin... Thought it was blowing snow at first


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1879329 said:


> Yeah, definitely was raining in Maple Grove and Champlin... Thought it was blowing snow at first


Slick out?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1879336 said:


> Slick out?


On my untreated City streets, very!

County and State, pretty good...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1879343 said:


> On my untreated City streets, very!
> 
> County and State, pretty good...


Copy that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

A light freezing mist here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Crashes everyone.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Back roads and intersections......anti-lock sssssstttttttoooooopppppp.


----------



## qualitycut

So are we not going to get any snow? If so what moisture, all looks to be east of us.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1879343 said:


> On my untreated City streets, very!
> 
> County and State, pretty good...


Were trying. 8 trucks out here.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1879352 said:


> Crashes everyone.


Ssshhhhhhh. Don't say things like that!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Guy on 4 says Wednesday snow goes south.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Friday snow is measurable.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1879350 said:


> A light freezing mist here.


That must have been it...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1879362 said:


> Ssshhhhhhh. Don't say things like that!


Been non stop on the scanner for the last hour or so.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1879367 said:


> That must have been it...


I think it's done now.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1879360 said:


> Were trying. 8 trucks out here.


More than this City...


----------



## qualitycut

What are they saying for today?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Marler says light snow Wednesday and Friday.


----------



## Green Grass

Everything is dry as can be out here.


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;1879371 said:


> What are they saying for today?


Nothing to worry about


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;1879375 said:


> Nothing to worry about


So i should be able to get home and go to sleep without having to get in the truck.


----------



## Bill1090

35 degrees out still.


----------



## Bill1090

NWS now has me at 3"-5" and a Winter Weather Advisory.


----------



## Green Grass

21 still windy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1879378 said:


> So i should be able to get home and go to sleep without having to get in the truck.


Should, but there's a chance the storm backs up to the west.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1879365 said:


> Guy on 4 says Wednesday snow goes south.


I said that 3 hours before he did.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Dammit. Over slept. Ran out to start truck and while scraping the windows I'm getting soaked. Its misting/drizzling and about 30mph winds and 40 gusts. Hope I make it in and back


----------



## ryde307

The roads are really bad. Done now and went to Perkins with everyone..


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;1879378 said:


> So i should be able to get home and go to sleep without having to get in the truck.


salting would be the only thing to worry about


----------



## MNPLOWCO

SnowGuy73;1879366 said:


> Friday snow is measurable.


I love that one. My spark plug gap is measurable. Whats not measurable if it exists.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/d...loop=selected&hours=hr096hr102hr108hr114hr120

GFS has Friday's snow to the north. I get scraped by it on the south side.

Edit: Sweet, my links work.


----------



## SnowGuy73

MNPLOWCO;1879419 said:


> I love that one. My spark plug gap is measurable. Whats not measurable if it exists.


I believe he mentioned something about black Friday deals on snow shovels because we will need them, apparently...


----------



## qualitycut

Thought about giving them a hand.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22;1879421 said:


> http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/d...loop=selected&hours=hr096hr102hr108hr114hr120
> 
> GFS has Friday's snow to the north. I get scraped by it on the south side.
> 
> Edit: Sweet, my links work.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## NorthernProServ

MNPLOWCO;1879426 said:


> Fixed it for you.


hahaha!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

::laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Annnndddd..... The salt calls are coming in.


----------



## SnowGuy73

MNPLOWCO;1879426 said:


> Fixed it for you.


Haha, That's awesome!


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22;1879432 said:


> Annnndddd..... The salt calls are coming in.


I am billing you for this you know.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1879306 said:


> Okay, sidewalk spreaders.....
> 
> I'm using a Lesco SS push spreader with a plastic shield that keeps the salt from going on the grass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My biggest problem is I get two lines of salt on the walks when the salt hits the shield. Plus as you can see in the picture, the shield isn't as wide as the tires, let alone as wide as the sidewalk.
> 
> Does anyone have a shield they use to keep the salt on the walks, minimizing damage to the grass, but is wider than the shield that I'm currently using?
> 
> Preferably about 42" wide?
> 
> I like to run the salt down the middle and let it migrate out to the sides, trying to keep the salt out of the grass, especially on the zero tolerance accounts. This works, but I would like about 4" more on both sides.


From someone who doesn't know anything and never used one... Don't walk so fast?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1879438 said:


> From someone who doesn't know anything and never used one... Don't walk so fast?


Um, that doesn't get the job done. Especially if I'm paying someone to do it.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1879378 said:


> So i should be able to get home and go to sleep without having to get in the truck.


Absolutely.........


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1879440 said:


> Um, that doesn't get the job done. Especially if I'm paying someone to do it.


I knew that was coming...really I did.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1879422 said:


> I believe he mentioned something about black Friday deals on snow shovels because we will need them, apparently...


Oh that's funny...


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1879440 said:


> Um, that doesn't get the job done. Especially if I'm paying someone to do it.


would a drop spreader work?


----------



## Doughboy12

Saw this on the way to work...not sure if he was involved, just stoped to help is my guess.


----------



## cbservicesllc

MNPLOWCO;1879435 said:


> I am billing you for this you know.


Hahahahaha... awesome...


----------



## DDB

LwnmwrMan22;1879306 said:


> Okay, sidewalk spreaders.....
> 
> I'm using a Lesco SS push spreader with a plastic shield that keeps the salt from going on the grass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My biggest problem is I get two lines of salt on the walks when the salt hits the shield. Plus as you can see in the picture, the shield isn't as wide as the tires, let alone as wide as the sidewalk.
> 
> Does anyone have a shield they use to keep the salt on the walks, minimizing damage to the grass, but is wider than the shield that I'm currently using?
> 
> Preferably about 42" wide?
> 
> I like to run the salt down the middle and let it migrate out to the sides, trying to keep the salt out of the grass, especially on the zero tolerance accounts. This works, but I would like about 4" more on both sides.


I think if you put deflectors on the sides it will control the spread for sidewalks. If they were on a hinge you could move them up/down depending on your needs at that time.


----------



## qualitycut

Why does the meteo still have monday and 00 on there and still show snow at 6am?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

DDB;1879452 said:


> I think if you put deflectors on the sides it will control the spread for sidewalks. If they were on a hinge you could move them up/down depending on your needs at that time.


The Ice Breaker spreaders from Northern Tool have that, but I don't care for those spreaders at all.

I suppose I could mount some L brackets, then make some wood deflectors that I could set on top that would adjust to different sidewalk widths.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1879457 said:


> Why does the meteo still have monday and 00 on there and still show snow at 6am?


Because it's against you.

It can't differentiat between snow and the freezing drizzle I'm having.

Just like at 5 am this morning, Taylors Falls was 2.1" on the hourly.

It's down to 1.6" now as time creeps by and snow doesn't fall.

If you were here, watching the news and looking outside, you'd know why no one on here is concerned.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1879463 said:


> Because it's against you.
> 
> It can't differentiat between snow and the freezing drizzle I'm having.
> 
> Just like at 5 am this morning, Taylors Falls was 2.1" on the hourly.
> 
> It's down to 1.6" now as time creeps by and snow doesn't fall.
> 
> If you were here, watching the news and looking outside, you'd know why no one on here is concerned.


Exactly!

NWS has an inch for me tomorrow night from 12am to 5am, no one else has much of anything????


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1879457 said:


> Why does the meteo still have monday and 00 on there and still show snow at 6am?


You're covered. Enjoy your last day. Had the alarm set for 3am. Woke up and could still see grass tips out the top. 
"Nothing to see here, move along please"


----------



## SnowGuy73

...................


----------



## SnowGuy73

.........................


----------



## DDB

LwnmwrMan22;1879462 said:


> The Ice Breaker spreaders from Northern Tool have that, but I don't care for those spreaders at all.
> 
> I suppose I could mount some L brackets, then make some wood deflectors that I could set on top that would adjust to different sidewalk widths.


If it was only going to be used for sidewalks you could just hand some rubber flaps (maybe cut some mud flaps) on the sides. I have a sidewalk where I battle this too. But the sidewalk is 6ft so walking slow solves he problems but can be frustrating when I'm in a hurry.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Well this sucks...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

DDB;1879474 said:


> If it was only going to be used for sidewalks you could just hand some rubber flaps (maybe cut some mud flaps) on the sides. I have a sidewalk where I battle this too. But the sidewalk is 6ft so walking slow solves he problems but can be frustrating when I'm in a hurry.


That would work, couple big mud flaps cut in half. Gotta figure out the framework to mount them.


----------



## Greenery

SnowGuy73;1879475 said:


> Well this sucks...


Is that accucrapper?


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;1879475 said:


> Well this sucks...


I wouldn't put much stock in that...its derived from a bunch of averages for those dates...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1879478 said:


> Is that accucrapper?


Yes.........


----------



## SnowGuy73

I normally don't, however they were right about the warm up we just had three weeks before it happened.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Talk of above avg temps for next week on the news as well. NWS mentions it also.


----------



## Bill1090

Wow its like a blizzard out there!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1879475 said:


> Well this sucks...


Maybe NWS was correct


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1879486 said:


> Maybe NWS was correct


What'd they say?


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;1879482 said:


> I normally don't, however they were right about the warm up we just had three weeks before it happened.


Well...so was I, but I did say we would see 60 degrees again though so I missed it by a little.
Been here long enough to know the patterns and that the weatherpeople have too much information to ever be right.


----------



## Doughboy12

Remember, _most_ years we are "worried" about a brown Christmas...sooooo.


----------



## skorum03

Doughboy12;1879492 said:


> Remember, _most_ years we are "worried" about a brown Christmas...sooooo.


Not the last couple though.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Polarismalibu;1879300 said:


> Half of mine were half weren't


Only one "needed" salt. They put in a new parking lot last year so it's still smooth asphalt so nowhere for the little bit of moisture to go. All the rough lots were fine


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1879487 said:


> What'd they say?


Warmer than average this winter


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1879499 said:


> Warmer than average this winter


Cafe me...


----------



## Doughboy12

skorum03;1879494 said:


> Not the last couple though.


I'm just saying that anything more than about 5-7 days out they are quoting the historical averages...unless there is something building off the coast. But even then they can't say for sure where it will go. That was a calendar for December, like they can call a month out...yeh right.

I do get what you are saying though.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1879487 said:


> What'd they say?


They actually revised that and it is now equal chances of below normal, normal, above normal for both Temp and Snow. So in other words they aren't going out on a limb with that prediction. They posted a new map about a week ago.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

jimslawnsnow;1879499 said:


> Warmer than average this winter


Whoo hoo!!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SSS Inc.;1879505 said:


> They actually revised that and it is now equal chances of below normal, normal, above normal for both Temp and Snow. So in other words they aren't going out on a limb with that prediction. They posted a new map about a week ago.


Boooooooooo


----------



## Doughboy12

Remember...we won't get a lot of snow this year...I bought a new plow!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1879501 said:


> Cafe me...


No thanks, I'm straight.

Good luck on the ice


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1879476 said:


> That would work, couple big mud flaps cut in half. Gotta figure out the framework to mount them.


Screw them right into the side let them hang. Cut a bungy cord in half and attach it to the mudflap. Then when you want to open the flaps curl the cord up and hook the flap on the side of the bucket.
I am making some later today if I stay motivated. We use to tell guys to just walk slower. I did walks this morning with on guy and watched him put 1/2 the salt in the grass.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;1879511 said:


> Remember...we won't get a lot of snow this year...I bought a new plow!


Not just you. A lot of people upgraded equipment


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1879508 said:


> Boooooooooo


. I'll take average over last year.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Geeez, Plowz getting more plugs on ch9


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1879515 said:


> Not just you. A lot of people upgraded equipment


So you're saying its a lock!


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1879516 said:


> . I'll take average over last year.


Boooooo!!!!.......


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1879516 said:


> . I'll take average over last year.


True, although you made your bonus


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Doughboy12;1879519 said:


> Boooooo!!!!.......


You guys that want tons of snow are nuts. Just give me one 2" event a week


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1879505 said:


> They actually revised that and it is now equal chances of below normal, normal, above normal for both Temp and Snow. So in other words they aren't going out on a limb with that prediction. They posted a new map about a week ago.


And in a couple weeks if its warm they'll revise again


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;1879518 said:


> So you're saying its a lock!


One never knows. The year I spent a boat load of cash, it barely snowed. Like 3 1/2 times. I say 1/2 because we went out 4 times but the last one was melting before we got done


----------



## wizardsr

Hey guys, looking for someone to take over a 250 unit apartment property in Eagan, plow and salt, no shoveling. It's near Yankee Doodle and Lexington. Must be fully insured. PM me if interested or if you know of anyone that works in the area that could take care of it, our current sub dropped the ball.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1879520 said:


> True, although you made your bonus


Yeah, and I incorporated that poison pill into more agreements this year.

I work every day in the summer to work about 30-40 days in the winter, not 175.

(See what I did there? Or do I need to explain the math?)


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1879505 said:


> They actually revised that and it is now equal chances of below normal, normal, above normal for both Temp and Snow. So in other words they aren't going out on a limb with that prediction. They posted a new map about a week ago.


This... equal chances all around...


----------



## Doughboy12

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1879521 said:


> You guys that want tons of snow are nuts. Just give me one 2" event a week


Plus an 8-10 every other week...


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1879424 said:


> Thought about giving them a hand.


You do did not think about helping you hardly work at home let alone vacation


----------



## skorum03

Doughboy12;1879518 said:


> So you're saying its a lock!


Guess I won't buy a new plow....


----------



## Doughboy12

So apparently the salt spreader in the pickup I posted earlier was upside down on the side of the road earlier...according to a coworker that uses the same route to work and went by at least a half hour b4 me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1879505 said:


> They actually revised that and it is now equal chances of below normal, normal, above normal for both Temp and Snow. So in other words they aren't going out on a limb with that prediction. They posted a new map about a week ago.


Sounds about right.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Flurries....


----------



## Deershack

Anyone else having trouble getting on to Craigeslist?


----------



## CGLC

I thought chains were illegal on Minnesota public roads ? Waste management is running them on their residential trash trucks.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1879535 said:


> So apparently the salt spreader in the pickup I posted earlier was upside down on the side of the road earlier...according to a coworker that uses the same route to work and went by at least a half hour b4 me.


That must have been fun


----------



## DDB

Deershack;1879540 said:


> Anyone else having trouble getting on to Craigeslist?


I was earlier but seems be working at the moment.


----------



## Greenery

Any leads on bags of straight mag chloride? 

My 3 places I buy from do not have any and all say it's back ordered with no eta.


----------



## Greenery

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1879517 said:


> Geeez, Plowz getting more plugs on ch9


Are they paid adverts or fox 9 just being nice?


----------



## Greenery

CGLC;1879544 said:


> I thought chains were illegal on Minnesota public roads ? Waste management is running them on their residential trash trucks.


I believe they are allowed if conditions call for it.


----------



## andersman02

Greenery;1879554 said:


> Any leads on bags of straight mag chloride?
> 
> My 3 places I buy from do not have any and all say it's back ordered with no eta.


Last time I was at home depot they had some, i beleive is was called MAG and also believe it was 100% mag chloride


----------



## Doughboy12

CGLC;1879544 said:


> I thought chains were illegal on Minnesota public roads ? Waste management is running them on their residential trash trucks.


169.72 TIRE SURFACE; METAL STUDS...

(d) It is permissible to use any of the following on highways:

(1) implements of husbandry with tires having protuberances which will not injure the highway;

(2) tire chains of reasonable proportions upon any vehicle when required for safety because of snow, ice, or other conditions tending to cause a vehicle to skid; and

(3) tires on a bicycle as provided in section 169.222, subdivision 6.

(e) The commissioner and local authorities in their respective jurisdictions may, in their discretion, issue special permits authorizing the operation upon a highway of traction engines or tractors having movable tracks with transverse corrugations upon the periphery of such movable tracks or farm tractors or other farm machinery, the operation of which upon a highway would otherwise be prohibited under this chapter.


----------



## Doughboy12

First part says...
169.72 TIRE SURFACE; METAL STUDS.

Subdivision 1.Solid rubber, metal, and studded tires; exceptions; permits.

(a) Every solid rubber tire on a vehicle must have rubber on its entire traction surface at least one inch thick above the edge of the flange of the entire periphery.

(b) No person shall operate or move on any highway any motor vehicle, trailer, or semitrailer, having any metal tire in contact with the roadway, except in case of emergency.

(c) Except as provided in this section, no tire on a vehicle moved on a highway shall have on its periphery any block, stud, flange, cleat, or spike or any other protuberances of any material other than rubber which projects beyond the tread of the traction surface of the tire.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Deershack;1879540 said:


> Anyone else having trouble getting on to Craigeslist?


Yes only on laptop or desk top. Posted about it last night and everyone didn't have a problem. Just me


----------



## Deershack

jimslawnsnow;1879572 said:


> Yes only on laptop or desk top. Posted about it last night and everyone didn't have a problem. Just me


I'm on my desktop and can't get on.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Deershack;1879580 said:


> I'm on my desktop and can't get on.


I tried desktop and 2 laptops. No go. Phone works though


----------



## Bill1090

Roads are getting icy and starting to drift


----------



## OC&D

Deershack;1879580 said:


> I'm on my desktop and can't get on.


I just was on there with no problem.


----------



## skorum03

OC&D;1879602 said:


> I just was on there with no problem.


I too, had no problem


----------



## SSS Inc.

This from a potential buyer of my truck just now....
"Hello,
I spoke with you yesterday about your Silverado. Having trouble getting into Craigslist today! Can you give me a call on my cell XXX_XXXX."

Apparently this is a problem.


----------



## unit28

Know where the hheavy band is


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1879610 said:


> Know where the hheavy band is


SOB. Looks like its headed this way


----------



## TKLAWN

Know where the hheavy band is[/QUOTE]

Right over me!


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;1879613 said:


> SOB. Looks like its headed this way


Heavy band is in wi.....
Prolly fluries elsewhere?
Im at wtk hanvnt really looked


----------



## CityGuy

Out of here in a few minutes then it's time for a nap.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1879619 said:


> Heavy band is in wi.....
> Prolly fluries elsewhere?
> Im at wtk hanvnt really looked


I thought you were talking about the skinny band of snow. Heading this way


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TK- you guys getting much out there?

Looks like you guys on the west are getting what us east guys were forecast with.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1879623 said:


> TK- you guys getting much out there?
> 
> Looks like you guys on the west are getting what us east guys were forecast with.


It came down good for a little while, it's just light now.

It's so windy the pavement is still bare.

It can stop anytime now.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1879623 said:


> TK- you guys getting much out there?
> 
> Looks like you guys on the west are getting what us east guys were forecast with.


I haven't even witnessed snow happen yet in this storm. It wasn't even snowing when I woke up to check at 3 this morning. Just slightl dusting this morning


----------



## OC&D

I've got an annoying white coating on my sidewalks which I haven't tried to shovel yet but I suspect it won't clean up to my liking. I had nice dry pavement just a couple of days ago.


----------



## albhb3

ya know it was real nice at 12am wtf happened bunch of balogna


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;1879628 said:


> ya know it was real nice at 12am wtf happened bunch of balogna


Ice rink making weather again!


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1879633 said:


> Ice rink making weather again!


Lets GOOOOO!!!
How much did you loose?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1879641 said:


> Lets GOOOOO!!!
> How much did you loose?


On the low end where I have about 12" I lost about an inch. The upper end the grass is poking through a bit. No big deal, I'll have it back up later today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light sleet/snow mix.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1879643 said:


> On the low end where I have about 12" I lost about an inch. The upper end the grass is poking through a bit. No big deal, I'll have it back up later today.


That's not too bad...I feared the worst. I know once it stars melting it can go fast if the water starts running off.

Did you ever give Becker Arena Products a call? They sometimes have used stuff or know where to get it... I used to work for them. 
The old resurfacer blades make great ice chippers if you can find someone to cut them down.

Can't wait to see it...pictures?


----------



## albhb3

I dont need to picture you in a dress I bet you got some swarovsky crystals on them figure skates


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1879650 said:


> That's not too bad...I feared the worst. I know once it stars melting it can go fast if the water starts running off.
> 
> Did you ever give Becker Arena Products a call? They sometimes have used stuff or know where to get it... I used to work for them.
> The old resurfacer blades make great ice chippers if you can find someone to cut them down.
> 
> Can't wait to see it...pictures?


I'll get some picture when I'm done. I haven't called Becker yet but I know of them. They have a fun catalog to look at. Are they located in savage and do they stock anything there?


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1879660 said:


> I'll get some picture when I'm done. I haven't called Becker yet but I know of them. They have a fun catalog to look at. Are they located in savage and do they stock anything there?


They were in Burnsville on 42 when I worked there and yes they did move...Savage sounds right.
They do stock a lot of stuff...If you put a coat of white on your ice it will last longer...about 1/2"-1" from the top. It helps reflect the sun.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

OC&D;1879627 said:


> I've got an annoying white coating on my sidewalks which I haven't tried to shovel yet but I suspect it won't clean up to my liking. I had nice dry pavement just a couple of days ago.


it cleans up about as good as frozen sugar. need salt on it to clean it up


----------



## jimslawnsnow

woohoo, craigslist works again


----------



## Doughboy12

Just chatted with Todd at BAP... Nothing in stock for used goal frames.
$978 for practice frames with nets...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1879679 said:


> Just chatted with Todd at BAP... Nothing in stock for used goal frames.
> $978 for practice frames with nets...


Thanks for doing that. I'll keep scanning Craigslist and checking with a few Arenas that we work at in the summer that I know have had old nets sitting behind the building for some time. My rink isn't that big so it might be overkill but it sounded fun. For the time being my 30+ year old wood ones will keep the kids busy.


----------



## Greenery

andersman02;1879561 said:


> Last time I was at home depot they had some, i beleive is was called MAG and also believe it was 100% mag chloride


 Thanks, I've checked about 6 places today including the depot and nobody has any and aren't getting any.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1879692 said:


> Thanks, I've checked about 6 places today including the depot and nobody has any and aren't getting any.


Fleet farm maybe


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS raised me to 1-2" now, but I'm at .5" on the hourly.


----------



## Camden

Greenery;1879692 said:


> Thanks, I've checked about 6 places today including the depot and nobody has any and aren't getting any.


Are you heading through my neck of the woods anytime soon? I can hook you up with a supplier.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Less than half rest of today and now less than half tonight too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

and less than one inch Wednesday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light snow now.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1879707 said:


> NWS raised me to 1-2" now, but I'm at .5" on the hourly.


Same here....


----------



## PremierL&L

Still only light snow here not too worried not adding up.


----------



## TKLAWN

Polarismalibu;1879699 said:


> Fleet farm maybe


Good luck with those Morris's, claimed they won't sell a pallet cause they need enough for everyone. Took me an hour an a half to get a pallet a softener salt.


----------



## TKLAWN

PremierL&L;1879723 said:


> Still only light snow here not too worried not adding up.


Heavy coating. Parking lots are pretty bare due to wind.


----------



## Polarismalibu

TKLAWN;1879728 said:


> Good luck with those Morris's, claimed they won't sell a pallet cause they need enough for everyone. Took me an hour an a half to get a pallet a softener salt.


I just got a pallet from them yesterday no questions asked


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;1879729 said:


> Heavy coating. Parking lots are pretty bare due to wind.





Polarismalibu;1879730 said:


> I just got a pallet from them yesterday no questions asked


Brooklyn Park vs. Carver?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Looks like hopefully this last little blitz and then we'll be done?


----------



## albhb3

anyone want wanna go to ferguson for a free tv and pair of nikes tonight???


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1879736 said:


> Looks like hopefully this last little blitz and then we'll be done?


Did you get my email?


----------



## Greenery

TKLAWN;1879728 said:


> Good luck with those Morris's, claimed they won't sell a pallet cause they need enough for everyone. Took me an hour an a half to get a pallet a softener salt.


Yeah I called them and they were pretty lost. Apparently all ice melts are just salt, no differences.


----------



## Greenery

Camden;1879708 said:


> Are you heading through my neck of the woods anytime soon? I can hook you up with a supplier.


Little falls right?


----------



## CityGuy

Holy cow batman. I take a couple hour nap and it's snowing and blowing.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1879708 said:


> Are you heading through my neck of the woods anytime soon? I can hook you up with a supplier.


Better yet.......Are you headed this way anytime soon?


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1879745 said:


> Better yet.......Are you headed this way anytime soon?


Where is that door? I was just up north and didn't even think of it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Holy cow is it snowing at the shop... most is blowing right off the lot...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

By far the most / longest snow I've had all day.


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1879741 said:


> Did you get my email?


New one? Or the one from like 3 days ago?


----------



## Greenery

A couple different people in the west metro have told me the same thing, windy and snowy.

I've been in the Delano/ Rockford area and have only seen a couple flurries.


----------



## ryde307

TKLAWN;1879728 said:


> Good luck with those Morris's, claimed they won't sell a pallet cause they need enough for everyone. Took me an hour an a half to get a pallet a softener salt.


I got 3 pallets the other day.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1879751 said:


> By far the most / longest snow I've had all day.


Still haven't seen any


----------



## ryde307

Greenery;1879692 said:


> Thanks, I've checked about 6 places today including the depot and nobody has any and aren't getting any.


How much do you need?


----------



## skorum03

skorum03;1879760 said:


> Still haven't seen any


Scratch that I've got flurries


----------



## ryde307

What is this cafe? it is coming in sideways at 20MPH.


----------



## Greenery

ryde307;1879761 said:


> How much do you need?


Not alot, 20 or so bags or more.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Just about done here... lots are blowing off...


----------



## Greenery

Greenery;1879756 said:


> A couple different people in the west metro have told me the same thing, windy and snowy.
> 
> I've been in the Delano/ Rockford area and have only seen a couple flurries.


Scratch that, everything's now white.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Snowing good here now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Snow mixed with a little sleet.


----------



## platestealer

Where are people buying road salt around the metro besides US Salt? US will only sell what you bought last year and we have a few more accounts than last year.


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1879752 said:


> New one? Or the one from like 3 days ago?


The one from a couple days ago. Just hadn't heard back.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Now I'm at less than one inch for rest of today.


----------



## OC&D

ryde307;1879775 said:


> What is this cafe? it is coming in sideways at 20MPH.


You're serious about your Webers, eh? I see two of 'em sitting there plus the gas grill.

Grill much?


----------



## ryde307

Greenery;1879780 said:


> Not alot, 20 or so bags or more.


A friend has bags they are selling but the price is around $20 a bag.


----------



## ryde307

OC&D;1879794 said:


> You're serious about your Webers, eh? I see two of 'em sitting there plus the gas grill.
> 
> Grill much?


Gas, charcoal, and a portable fit pit.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

dang craigslist is down again


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1879793 said:


> Now I'm at less than one inch for rest of today.


same, but the hourly shows .3. but the moisture scares me to the north


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1879798 said:


> dang craigslist is down again


Not here..


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1879801 said:


> same, but the hourly shows .3. but the moisture scares me to the north


Roads are white here again.


----------



## CityGuy

Snow has stopped here. Wind is still blowing.


----------



## CityGuy

Cheesey hamburger bake. It's what's for dinner.


----------



## CityGuy

Wild game at 630 tonight.
Let's get a win.


----------



## Camden

Greenery;1879743 said:


> Little falls right?


Yes sir. I plow a hardware store that has a warehouse full of bagged material.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1879817 said:


> Cheesey hamburger bake. It's what's for dinner.


Looks good.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Done snowing here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Snowing again.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1879823 said:


> Looks good.


Supper easy.
1 lbs beef browned
1 onion
1 cup milk.
1 cup chedder shredded 
.5 cup bisquick
2 eggs
Salt to season.

Brown beef with onion, drain.
Grease 9in pie pan. Put beef mix in. Sprinkle cheese on top.
Mix eggs and bisquick together and pour over top.
Bake at 400 for 25 minutes.
Done when knife in middle comes out clean.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Good half inch here and still snowing.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1879832 said:


> Supper easy.
> 1 lbs beef browned
> 1 onion
> 1 cup milk.
> 1 cup chedder shredded
> .5 cup bisquick
> 2 eggs
> Salt to season.
> 
> Brown beef with onion, drain.
> Grease 9in pie pan. Put beef mix in. Sprinkle cheese on top.
> Mix eggs and bisquick together and pour over top.
> Bake at 400 for 25 minutes.
> Done when knife in middle comes out clean.


Thanks buddy.


----------



## mnlefty

Hamelfire;1879832 said:


> Supper easy.
> 1 lbs beef browned
> 1 onion
> 1 cup milk.
> 1 cup chedder shredded
> .5 cup bisquick
> 2 eggs
> Salt to season.
> 
> Brown beef with onion, drain.
> Grease 9in pie pan. Put beef mix in. Sprinkle cheese on top.
> Mix eggs and bisquick together and pour over top.
> Bake at 400 for 25 minutes.
> Done when knife in middle comes out clean.


I am assuming the milk goes with the eggs and bisquick? I might throw this together tonight and try to impress the kids.


----------



## Doughboy12

Substitute: venison...and pepper jack.


----------



## mnlefty

albhb3;1879740 said:


> anyone want wanna go to ferguson for a free tv and pair of nikes tonight???












What's the deal?


----------



## albhb3

mnlefty;1879849 said:


> What's the deal?


sounds like they came to a decision... either way theres gonna be a riot


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1879853 said:


> sounds like they came to a decision... either way theres gonna be a riot


This...........


----------



## OC&D

ryde307;1879797 said:


> Gas, charcoal, and a portable fit pit.


It's good to have options!


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;1879855 said:


> This...........


I take it your in


----------



## Doughboy12

mnlefty;1879849 said:


> What's the deal?


Don't worry... you weren't the only one that missed the reference...


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1879863 said:


> I take it your in


Nope. Just expecting a riot either way......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ian says 1-3" Tuesday into Wednesday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ian says 1-3" of flurries Wednesday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1879893 said:


> Ian says 1-3" Tuesday into Wednesday.


And another couple inches Friday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1879893 said:


> Ian says 1-3" Tuesday into Wednesday.


Dang you.......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1879817 said:


> Cheesey hamburger bake. It's what's for dinner.


Interesting. Never heard of it. Wife made a egg bake once. Notice I said once


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1879894 said:


> Ian says 1-3" of flurries Wednesday.


See NWS forecast discussion.


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1879855 said:


> This...........


Yep. Everyone seems to have an opinion on the matter, and none of them have all the facts. I really could care less either way.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Its 12° and raining/sleeting and snowing. WTH?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Rumor has it he won't be indicted.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1879911 said:


> Its 12° and raining/sleeting and snowing. WTH?


16° here with no precipitation.


----------



## Camden

albhb3;1879853 said:


> sounds like they came to a decision... either way theres gonna be a riot


Yep. That place is going to burn.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1879905 said:


> See NWS forecast discussion.


GFS is south of us. Ian's Future Radar mimicked the NAM and brought snow all the way across most of MN.


----------



## ryde307

Snowguy how much snow by you?


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1879927 said:


> Snowguy how much snow by you?


Unofficially, half inch.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

1/32 to 1 /16 of an inch here. Minnetonka 101 and 7. Just dust.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

11300 people listening to Missouri State Patrol on the scanner app.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1879937 said:


> 11300 people listening to Missouri State Patrol on the scanner app.


There's a phone app that's a scanner?

Edit: found it


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dahl says a couple inches Wednesday.


----------



## CityGuy

mnlefty;1879844 said:


> I am assuming the milk goes with the eggs and bisquick? I might throw this together tonight and try to impress the kids.


Yes.......


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SnowGuy73;1879915 said:


> Rumor has it he won't be indicted.


I'd guess they won't release it until morning, be smart to wait. Fire fights at night are harder


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;1879915 said:


> Rumor has it he won't be indicted.


well duh they would of anounced it already lets not forget there were 3 blacks on that panel...surely ******'s out to get em again


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1879899 said:


> Interesting. Never heard of it. Wife made a egg bake once. Notice I said once


First time trying it. Wife loved it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1879953 said:


> I'd guess they won't release it until morning, be smart to wait. Fire fights at night are harder


I heard it was leaked and the was the decision.


----------



## CityGuy

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1879953 said:


> I'd guess they won't release it until morning, be smart to wait. Fire fights at night are harder


I thughtthey were going to say at like 630 our time?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1879956 said:


> First time trying it. Wife loved it.


Egg bake is awesome!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1879963 said:


> I thughtthey were going to say at like 630 our time?


I heard 17:30 our time....


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Hamelfire;1879963 said:


> I thughtthey were going to say at like 630 our time?


Oh, I don't know. I was just commenting


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1879963 said:


> I thughtthey were going to say at like 630 our time?


20:00 they say they will announce it.


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;1879962 said:


> I heard it was leaked and the was the decision.


they should just release it on black friday:laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1879973 said:


> they should just release it on black friday:laughing:


Ha!............


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1879956 said:


> First time trying it. Wife loved it.





SnowGuy73;1879965 said:


> Egg bake is awesome!


It can be. We had a very long tradition at my Parents of a very simple but effective Christmas morning breakfast of Scrambled eggs, Bacon, Sausages, Toast etc. Then someone said screw all that lets make egg bake. It ruined Christmas for me. Now everyone is older and does breakfast at their own homes and what do ya think I make? Its the only breakfast I will eat all year. Kinda reminds me of MJBossDubs cancellation of Fondue last year. Ticks me off.

**I have made egg bake since and its pretty good if done right.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1879970 said:


> 20:00 they say they will announce it.


Copy that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1879975 said:


> It can be. We had a very long tradition at my Parents of a very simple but effective Christmas morning breakfast of Scrambled eggs, Bacon, Sausages, Toast etc. Then someone said screw all that lets make egg bake. It ruined Christmas for me. Now everyone is older and does breakfast at their own homes and what do ya think I make? Its the only breakfast I will eat all year. Kinda reminds me of MJBossDubs cancellation of Fondue last year. Ticks me off.
> 
> **I have made egg bake since and its pretty good if done right.


And we never got a time from you last Christmas either.


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;1879976 said:


> Copy that.


if anyone wants a good read go to cnn under mike brown and read the comments


----------



## SSS Inc.

Anyone get involved in a major traffic tie up on 694 today? The reason I ask is a very good friend of my Family left a message in the office for us to watch the news tonight because his company was involved ,or the cause of, a traffic tie up that was going on four hours minimum. We can't get a hold of him and he's in the same business as us so I hope they didn't roll a dump truck or something. It sounded bad whatever it was.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1879980 said:


> And we never got a time from you last Christmas either.


Christmas eve is when I host. Swedish Meatballs and Sausage, Lefse. Can't wait, but I don't want to rush it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;1879981 said:


> if anyone wants a good read go to cnn under mike brown and read the comments


Will I throw up? If so, I might have to pass.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1879985 said:


> Christmas eve is when I host. Swedish Meatballs and Sausage. Can't wait, but I don't want to rush it.


I never got a time, got the invite but no time.


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1879981 said:


> if anyone wants a good read go to cnn under mike brown and read the comments


I can imagine so I will pass.


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;1879986 said:


> Will I throw up? If so, I might have to pass.


nope theres some pretty whitty people on there


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;1879992 said:


> nope theres some pretty whitty people on there


Well then, I may partake.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1879993 said:


> Well then, I may partake.


Thinking he meant ******, not witty.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1879975 said:


> It can be. We had a very long tradition at my Parents of a very simple but effective Christmas morning breakfast of Scrambled eggs, Bacon, Sausages, Toast etc. Then someone said screw all that lets make egg bake. It ruined Christmas for me. Now everyone is older and does breakfast at their own homes and what do ya think I make? Its the only breakfast I will eat all year. Kinda reminds me of MJBossDubs cancellation of Fondue last year. Ticks me off.
> 
> **I have made egg bake since and its pretty good if done right.


This is true. It can go really bad if not done right.

Wish we could have cheese fondue but there is wine in it so not happening here until next year.


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1879996 said:


> Thinking he meant ******, not witty.


nope witty/whitty damn english


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1879984 said:


> Anyone get involved in a major traffic tie up on 694 today? The reason I ask is a very good friend of my Family left a message in the office for us to watch the news tonight because his company was involved ,or the cause of, a traffic tie up that was going on four hours minimum. We can't get a hold of him and he's in the same business as us so I hope they didn't roll a dump truck or something. It sounded bad whatever it was.


Uh oh. Where roughly?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1880003 said:


> Uh oh. Where roughly?


All he said on the message was 694 and they were involved or the cause and watch the news tonight so it must have been major. He said they were at the 4 hour mark when he called. Seemed like a rollover or something. If you see something on the news let me know.


----------



## SSS Inc.

GoallllllllllllŁ


----------



## CityGuy

Goal........


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1880008 said:


> All he said on the message was 694 and they were involved or the cause and watch the news tonight so it must have been major. He said they were at the 4 hour mark when he called. Seemed like a rollover or something. If you see something on the news let me know.


I read it as 494. I will let you know if I see something.


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;1880008 said:


> All he said on the message was 694 and they were involved or the cause and watch the news tonight so it must have been major. He said they were at the 4 hour mark when he called. Seemed like a rollover or something. If you see something on the news let me know.


never heard a word on news


----------



## Doughboy12

The one I posted was 494 on the east bound ramp to 52. 
Quality would know the spot and it was a Kings Service truck or King something.


----------



## albhb3

nevermind read the date wrong


----------



## 1997chevy

albhb3;1880017 said:


> ummmmm this one by chance


That was last winter.... You're quick and deleted


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1880016 said:


> The one I posted was 494 on the east bound ramp to 52.
> Quality would know the spot and it was a Kings Service truck or King something.


Nope that wasn't it. He said 694 and they would be in Dump Trucks I'm assuming.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1880022 said:


> Nope that wasn't it. He said 694 and they would be in Dump Trucks I'm assuming.


Nothing about it on Police clips.


----------



## CityGuy

Goallllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## andersman02

Sooooooo what are the chances I can go to the bars weds night.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

andersman02;1880059 said:


> Sooooooo what are the chances I can go to the bars weds night.....


100% if you don't plow anything that needs to be open on Thanksgiving. 30% if that's not the case.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

theres already protesters in MO blocking the police station


----------



## andersman02

Wellllll looks like I'll be taking over one of our other guys resi route, so 2 routes resi.... does that mean 15% or 60%, I'm leaning toward 60


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1880030 said:


> Nothing about it on Police clips.


That's weird. I don't know for sure but it sounded like something bad. I'm sure I'll get the details tomorrow.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1880067 said:


> That's weird. I don't know for sure but it sounded like something bad. I'm sure I'll get the details tomorrow.


Do you have a city? Might know someone in the area to get some info.


----------



## Doughboy12

andersman02;1880066 said:


> Wellllll looks like I'll be taking over one of our other guys resi route, so 2 routes resi.... does that mean 15% or 60%, I'm leaning toward 60


I can help you if the storm fall right.


----------



## SSS Inc.

No GOal!!!!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Waived off..................


----------



## CityGuy

Bad call IMO.


----------



## Green Grass

Incident Number: 14512688 Incident Date/Time: 11/24/2014 12:12:00 PM
MSP District: 2500 Incident Contact: MSP PIO Lt. Eric Roeske 651.201.7146
Number of Individuals: NO COUNT 
Number of Vehicles: NONE RECORDED 

Location: RAMP WEST 694 TO SOUTH 94 Road Type: Black Top
Milepost: NONE RECORDED Road Condition: Dry
County: Hennepin Number of Lanes: 1
Crash Type: Rollover Divided/Undivided: DIVIDED ROADWAY
Incident Classification: PROPERTY DAMAGE Hazardous Material: NOT PRESENT

Assisting Agencies:





IncidentDescription: THE STATE PATROL IS INVESTIGATING A ROLLOVER CRASH THAT HAPPENED ON THE RAMP WEST INTERSTATE 694 TO SOUTH INTERSTATE 94. THIS RAMP IS EXPECTED TO BE CLOSED FOR AN EXTENDED PERIOD. INFORMATION WILL BE UPDATED AS AVAILABLE.

Information Complete: INFORMATION IS NOT COMPLETE 
Last Updated: 11/24/2014 12:31:00 PM


----------



## Doughboy12

Review it and still get it wrong.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1880070 said:


> Do you have a city? Might know someone in the area to get some info.


No more info than what I've posted.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1880080 said:


> Incident Number: 14512688 Incident Date/Time: 11/24/2014 12:12:00 PM
> MSP District: 2500 Incident Contact: MSP PIO Lt. Eric Roeske 651.201.7146
> Number of Individuals: NO COUNT
> Number of Vehicles: NONE RECORDED
> 
> Location: RAMP WEST 694 TO SOUTH 94 Road Type: Black Top
> Milepost: NONE RECORDED Road Condition: Dry
> County: Hennepin Number of Lanes: 1
> Crash Type: Rollover Divided/Undivided: DIVIDED ROADWAY
> Incident Classification: PROPERTY DAMAGE Hazardous Material: NOT PRESENT
> 
> Assisting Agencies:
> 
> IncidentDescription: THE STATE PATROL IS INVESTIGATING A ROLLOVER CRASH THAT HAPPENED ON THE RAMP WEST INTERSTATE 694 TO SOUTH INTERSTATE 94. THIS RAMP IS EXPECTED TO BE CLOSED FOR AN EXTENDED PERIOD. INFORMATION WILL BE UPDATED AS AVAILABLE.
> 
> Information Complete: INFORMATION IS NOT COMPLETE
> Last Updated: 11/24/2014 12:31:00 PM


That could be it.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1880086 said:


> That could be it.


that is the only thing the state patrol listed for a 94 crash today.


----------



## CityGuy

Man that arena is empty.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1880090 said:


> Man that arena is empty.


Yeah it is.

On another note......You couldn't pay me to be in Missouri right now.


----------



## CityGuy

Court room has activety in it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1880087 said:


> that is the only thing the state patrol listed for a 94 crash today.


That's probably it. If it was a dump truck I'm sure of it.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1880086 said:


> That could be it.


I just texted my buddy he's a state trooper and patrols that area. I'll see if he was around today


----------



## SSS Inc.

Well hello Megyn Kelly.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1880100 said:


> I just texted my buddy he's a state trooper and patrols that area. I'll see if he was around today


Any info would be great. Thanks.


----------



## Doughboy12

Wow...just wow. 
Goal


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1880105 said:


> Any info would be great. Thanks.


Got the info. He wasnt on seen but this is what happened. I'll type what he said 
694 to 252 I didnt go but it was a mess. Rolled it over the guard rail. Semi with a load. I am guessing too fast for that ramp unless the load was to heavy. Commercial inspector went along with 5 troopers. I was down by minnetonka today. No injuries from what I herd dont think the ambulance even went.


----------



## CityGuy

Goal......... 

Missed it when on cnn


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1880096 said:


> Yeah it is.
> 
> On another note......You couldn't pay me to be in Missouri right now.


You got that right...


----------



## Doughboy12

Hamelfire;1880112 said:


> Goal.........
> 
> Missed it when on cnn


I had you covered. It was a doozy.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1880102 said:


> Well hello Megyn Kelly.


Yeah baby!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1880112 said:


> Goal.........
> 
> Missed it when on cnn


Me too....was on Fox.


----------



## Doughboy12

Is that Thee Willie Mitchel?


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1880118 said:


> Me too....was on Fox.


Don't miss the replay.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1880117 said:


> Yeah baby!


What channel?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1880110 said:


> Got the info. He wasnt on seen but this is what happened. I'll type what he said
> 694 to 252 I didnt go but it was a mess. Rolled it over the guard rail. Semi with a load. I am guessing too fast for that ramp unless the load was to heavy. Commercial inspector went along with 5 troopers. I was down by minnetonka today. No injuries from what I herd dont think the ambulance even went.


Well I'm not sure since they don't own any semi's. I don't think anyway. I guess they do have a tractor or two and some lowboys. I'll report tomorrow if I find out where this went down for sure.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1880121 said:


> Don't miss the replay.


Too late. :realmad:


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1880124 said:


> What channel?


Fox news... 2 minute warning


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1880124 said:


> What channel?


Never mind found her


----------



## cbservicesllc

Already protests starting in other cities


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1880128 said:


> Well I'm not sure since they don't own any semi's. I don't think anyway. I guess they do have a tractor or two and some lowboys. I'll report tomorrow if I find out where this went down for sure.


Could have just been a dump truck and he called it a semi. He didnt say tractor trailer???


----------



## cbservicesllc

Here we go...


----------



## Ranger620

I would assume it was the same one. It closed the ramp for hours


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1880139 said:


> I would assume it was the same one. It closed the ramp for hours


It sounds like it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

I have a feeling its going to be a long night in Ferguson...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Prosecutor seems to be prepping us for something that won't sit well down that way with some folks.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1880143 said:


> Prosecutor seems to be prepping us for something that won't sit well down that way with some folks.


This......


----------



## SSS Inc.

I don't get why you do this at Night. Seems like a poor choice.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1880142 said:


> I have a feeling its going to be a long night in Ferguson...


This.......


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1880145 said:


> This......





SSS Inc.;1880148 said:


> This.......


Those.......


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1880142 said:


> I have a feeling its going to be a long night in Ferguson...


All hell is going to break lose, either way I think.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1880146 said:


> I don't get why you do this at Night. Seems like a poor choice.


Sure does... do it right away in the morning


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1880151 said:


> All hell is going to break lose, either way I think.


Well yeah... either way... it's a no win...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

What are those white kids doing down there?


----------



## CityGuy

Did I understand that right? He is not guilty on any charges.


----------



## 1997chevy

Riot in 3....2.....1....


----------



## SSS Inc.

And there ya have it.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1880146 said:


> I don't get why you do this at Night. Seems like a poor choice.


probably to protect people who don't have a dog in the fight. They must realize riots will take place and hoping that there will be less innocent people in harms way.


----------



## cbservicesllc

No probable cause... that's good


----------



## 1997chevy

Hamelfire;1880158 said:


> Did I understand that right? He is not guilty on any charges.


Correct no charges


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1880149 said:


> Those.......


All of the above....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You guys are ahead of me. What channel are y'all on???


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1880158 said:


> Did I understand that right? He is not guilty on any charges.


It wasnt if he was guilty... it was whether they would charge him...


----------



## CityGuy

I am surprised no rioting yet......


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;1880161 said:


> probably to protect people who don't have a dog in the fight. They must realize riots will take place and hoping that there will be less innocent people in harms way.


Good point...


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1880157 said:


> What are those white kids doing down there?


Exactly..

There is a good documentary on the LA riots and nobody was safe if you were considered an outsider. Scary stuff. The Asian Jewelery store guys held their own though. Bunch of badasses.


----------



## 1997chevy

LwnmwrMan22;1880166 said:


> You guys are ahead of me. What channel are y'all on???


4-5-9 locals


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1880166 said:


> You guys are ahead of me. What channel are y'all on???


I'm on Fox News.


----------



## NorthernProServ

lwnmwrman22;1880166 said:


> you guys are ahead of me. What channel are y'all on???


cnn..........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm watching Fox, and there's more news reporters videoing the riot police than rioters.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1880168 said:


> I am surprised no rioting yet......


Couple people in cuffs already...


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1880175 said:


> I'm watching Fox, and there's more news reporters videoing the riot police than rioters.


No rioters YET. Where's Jesse Jackson when you need him.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

How many people do you think will die tonight?


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1880176 said:


> Couple people in cuffs already...


I was expecting the worst.


----------



## Drakeslayer

What are these DumbCafe riot police doing? Looks like they are posing for a class picture.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

How come it looks like there's only couple 13-14 cops there??? For like 400 protestors?


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1880179 said:


> I was expecting the worst.


The city is going to burn tonight. Feel bad for fd there.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Its amazing to hear how different the "witness" accounts are.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1880185 said:


> Its amazing to hear how different the "witness" accounts are.


And the change of stories.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It looks like a photo op for the riot gear production company.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1880179 said:


> I was expecting the worst.


It just takes one idiot to jump the fence before mayhem ensues.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1880185 said:


> Its amazing to hear how different the "witness" accounts are.


Yeah... and how many later admitted they didn't actually see anything...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like there are as many LL Bean white kids there in different camera angles than anyone else.


----------



## cbservicesllc

I guess I'd empty the mag too if someone was in full charge at me...


----------



## CityGuy

Still 3-1..........


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1880186 said:


> And the change of stories.


Exactly. I'm baffled that there is this much animosity towards the police that a person goes into instant story fabrication at the scene. I can't imagine doing that.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1880190 said:


> Looks like there are as many LL Bean white kids there in different camera angles than anyone else.


I was thinking the "Occupy" crowd was there.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Police sure look outnumbered...


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

This whole thing has been out of hand from the beginning. All the rioting before anyone knew anything. Now rioting because they don't want to believe the evidence


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1880195 said:


> I was thinking the "Occupy" crowd was there.


That's it.... Yes!!! Couldn't put my finger on the crowd, but yeah, those are the ones.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1880194 said:


> Exactly. I'm baffled that there is this much animosity towards the police that a person goes into instant story fabrication at the scene. I can't imagine doing that.


Most reasonable people would not...


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1880016 said:


> The one I posted was 494 on the east bound ramp to 52.
> Quality would know the spot and it was a Kings Service truck or King something.


Red truck? .....


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1880194 said:


> Exactly. I'm baffled that there is this much animosity towards the police that a person goes into instant story fabrication at the scene. I can't imagine doing that.


At least from what I understood the jury was picked months before this happened.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Seriously though, there ARE like 1000 other police in riot gear in the police garage, right?? Cause if they only have those 30, I'd be crapping my pants if I was one of those 30.


----------



## Drakeslayer

cbservicesllc;1880196 said:


> Police sure look outnumbered...


They have Anderson Cooper there to help!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1880201 said:


> Red truck? .....


You home?????


----------



## cbservicesllc

Oh yeah... they're big and tough behind the masks...


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1880190 said:


> Looks like there are as many LL Bean white kids there in different camera angles than anyone else.


You couldn't pay me enough for my white butt to stand in those crowds.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1880208 said:


> You home?????


Just landed, doesn't look like much snow here


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1880203 said:


> Seriously though, there ARE like 1000 other police in riot gear in the police garage, right?? Cause if they only have those 30, I'd be crapping my pants if I was one of those 30.


I sure hope so. How long before we see video from other parts of the city?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1880203 said:


> Seriously though, there ARE like 1000 other police in riot gear in the police garage, right?? Cause if they only have those 30, I'd be crapping my pants if I was one of those 30.


I'm assuming so... plus the National Guard...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1880215 said:


> Just landed, doesn't look like much snow here


We tried to tell you that. Welcome home.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I'm afraid to check Facebook. Pretty sure I'll be somewhat disappointed.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1880201 said:


> Red truck? .....


Last post on page 5111. 
Black truck, western mvp+ with Western full spreader.


----------



## ryde307

I hope those guys have back up. Either way this is going to be a loser lose situation however you look at it.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1880218 said:


> We tried to tell you that. Welcome home.


One of my guys said an inch.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1880224 said:


> One of my guys said an inch.


Sounds like a winner.


----------



## unit28

I'm out again

My snow pack dwindled to much
Going to be a nice warm weekend


----------



## CityGuy

Can't wait to read this "packet" as he refers to it.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1880225 said:


> Sounds like a winner.


Yea i had a buddy say half, either way im Sleeping till noon tomorrow


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1880224 said:


> One of my guys said an inch.


You need to get him a ruler for Xmas. 
Welcome home.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

These reporters asking the questions are absolutely stupid.

The prosecutor has laid out all the scientific evidence, yet the reporters are asking "how will you change this so police no longer shoot people".


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1880218 said:


> We tried to tell you that. Welcome home.


Just dont read last nights posts

But yeah
"We" tried to tell you that

lol


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1880226 said:


> I'm out again
> 
> My snow pack dwindled to much
> Going to be a nice warm weekend


It sure does. Doesn't seem to last long though.


----------



## qualitycut

Still have shorts and flip flops on. Going to be a cold cafer


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1880152 said:


> Sure does... do it right away in the morning


That would be perfect, as that crowd usually isn't awake until noon or 1pm.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1880231 said:


> These reporters asking the questions are absolutely stupid.
> 
> The prosecutor has laid out all the scientific evidence, yet the reporters are asking "how will you change this so police no longer shoot people".


He should have come back with "we're going to have classes on not going after the police"


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1880237 said:


> That would be perfect, as that crowd usually isn't awake until noon or 1pm.


You said it....


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1880232 said:


> Just dont read last nights posts
> 
> But yeah
> "We" tried to tell you that
> 
> lol


Hey, Step off your high horse there.  We like to toss around tidbits of info that come and go. Nothing wrong with that. I think several of us also stated its pretty unlikely we would see much but sometimes you still have to get up to look. I've seen plenty of surprises when I get up at 2 a.m..


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ahhh god... now Obama is going to put his 2 cents in...


----------



## CityGuy

Back to the game.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Everyone just needs to shut up and go home, done deal. Just an FYI to anyone that wants to listen, DON'T BREAK THE LAW and you won't get shot,tazed,or bit


----------



## ryde307

All the cop cars pulling in is not going to help. I was in the riots in Mankato years ago and that is what started it all.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1880246 said:


> Everyone just needs to shut up and go home, done deal. Just an FYI to anyone that wants to listen, DON'T BREAK THE LAW and you won't get shot,tazed,or bit


Unless you're in a skyway in St. Paul and sitting in an officer's chair.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1880248 said:


> All the cop cars pulling in is not going to help. I was in the riots in Mankato years ago and that is what started it all.


Always knew you were a trouble maker.

Seen you just randomly driving payloaders around trying to stir stuff up.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

I like all these people standing with their hands up, HE NEVER PUT HIS HANDS UP. Those people LIED


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If I was one of the riot police....I'd wanna run up and smack the camera guy with the shield... Just the Call of Duty in me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Here we go...mob is on the move.

Fitting they have "Season's Greetings" sign up.


----------



## CityGuy

Goallllll.............


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1880250 said:


> Always knew you were a trouble maker.
> 
> Seen you just randomly driving payloaders around trying to stir stuff up.


Ha I was a bystander. And here it goes.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Why are they running.


----------



## CityGuy

Shots fired. Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Shots fired......


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1880249 said:


> Unless you're in a skyway in St. Paul and sitting in an officer's chair.


Cops were called because he was loitering or whatever, cops get there and he won't leave and causes a scene and he ends up getting tazed. The guy even later admitted his kid or kids WEREN'T at the daycare like he originally said


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1880253 said:


> Here we go...mob is on the move.
> 
> Fitting they have "Season's Greetings" sign up.


I noticed that myself. For the record I hate "seasons greetings" and "happy holidays". Who are you kidding.


----------



## ryde307

Does anyone else see the few riot cops and just keep thinking WE ARE SPARTANS!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Not Quiznos!!!! What did Quiznos do to Michael Brown?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1880260 said:


> Cops were called because he was loitering or whatever, cops get there and he won't leave and causes a scene and he ends up getting tazed. The guy even later admitted his kid or kids WEREN'T at the daycare like he originally said


I know, I know... Why the  at the end.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Cathys Kitchen is about to get torn up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Now Cathy's ticked..they ruined her Kitchen!!!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

One squad car down


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I wonder who's lighting off M80s so people think it's gun fire.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

f450 plow truck

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/ctd/4767628885.html


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1880265 said:


> I know, I know... Why the  at the end.


Ah gotcha!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Pretty good looking trooper car in MO, I'll give them that.


----------



## CityGuy

And president blunder.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Let's see how this goes with Obama


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

He's too late with the destroying property line. He should have had the presser 15 minutes ago.


----------



## Bill1090

I don't get why those protesters are breaking out windows etc. What's the point?


----------



## TKLAWN

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1880278 said:


> Let's see how this goes with Obama


Failure.....


----------



## Green Grass

So the moral of the story is if you don't listen to the police you might get shot. Who on earth would have thought that!


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1880285 said:


> Failure.....


Yes he is.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1880281 said:


> I don't get why those protesters are breaking out windows etc. What's the point?


Because they're oppressed. You wouldn't know. You have white privlage (I'm assuming). Again...


----------



## Drakeslayer

jimslawnsnow;1880274 said:


> f450 plow truck
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/ctd/4767628885.html


8' plow on a dually


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Bill1090;1880281 said:


> I don't get why those protesters are breaking out windows etc. What's the point?


Some people just want to be destructive, mob mentality. Look when sports teams win or lose


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;1880289 said:


> 8' plow on a dually


2 wheel drive as well....


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;1880281 said:


> I don't get why those protesters are breaking out windows etc. What's the point?


I always heard if things don't go your way you destroy your own community.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1880288 said:


> Because they're oppressed. You wouldn't know. You have white privlage (I'm assuming). Again...


We should riot the next time a white person gets shot.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oooohhhhh....Obama is walking a fine fine line here.....


----------



## 1997chevy

Tried to roll the cop car now....


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1880292 said:


> I always heard if things don't go your way you destroy your own community.


This...........


----------



## Drakeslayer

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1880290 said:


> Some people just want to be destructive, mob mentality. Look when sports teams win or lose


I've seen better riots after an NCAA game. This one is a dud.


----------



## CityGuy

Let the fires begin.....


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1880288 said:


> Because they're oppressed. You wouldn't know. You have white privlage (I'm assuming). Again...


The sad part is we all know if a white cop shot a white kid, a black cop shot a black OR white kid NONE of this would have happened


----------



## Slarry2Shovels

Got a buddy that's MO Marine Reserve....says he just got his orders to mobilize. Watch out protest cafers your about the get rocked!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamelfire;1880298 said:


> This...........


It's how I was raised..... How will things get better if you don't burn everything down??? Everything is rebuilt new, right???


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1880292 said:


> I always heard if things don't go your way you destroy your own community.


Shows the intelligence level of the community.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Nice work Pres... telling people to be non-violent while all hell is breaking loose on the split screen...


----------



## Bill1090

Uh oh. FIRE!


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1880292 said:


> I always heard if things don't go your way you destroy your own community.


Or win a sports championship.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;1880293 said:


> We should riot the next time a white person gets shot.


We should riot next time the weather guys say 1-3" and we get O!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Looks like a few fires have been set


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1880307 said:


> Nice work Pres... telling people to be non-violent while all hell is breaking loose on the split screen...


I was thinking the same....just looks stupid. He should have waited until tomorrow and then tore the violent protestors a new one.


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;1880311 said:


> We should riot next time the weather guys say 1-3" and we get O!


This. ... Zzz


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1880304 said:


> It's how I was raised..... How will things get better if you don't burn everything down??? Everything is rebuilt new, right???


Exactly! !!!.....


----------



## Ranger620

Drakeslayer;1880311 said:


> We should riot next time the weather guys say 1-3" and we get O!


Or says 1-3 and we get 12"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hahhahahaha...Megyn jumping all over the split screen thing CB mentioned.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Nice. Guy is standing in the street to stop the armored vehicles.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Obama needs to go away!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1880319 said:


> Nice. Guy is standing in the street to stop the armored vehicles.


I saw that Ferguson square? Better hope there isn't a Toyota Camry in the front of the line with a stuck accelerator.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1880318 said:


> Hahhahahaha...Megyn jumping all over the split screen thing CB mentioned.


Kelly? Yummy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LOL.... White people walking around in the crown with their phones out taking pictures.

Blacks standing right next to them, hands in the air and faces covered.


----------



## Green Grass

We need to stop young people of color from being shot. What the why should it matter if they are of color.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1880318 said:


> Hahhahahaha...Megyn jumping all over the split screen thing CB mentioned.


Yeah her and I think a lot a like...  wonder if he steps off the stage, looks at the live feed from Ferguson and just goes "Ahhh cafe..."


----------



## Slarry2Shovels

SnowGuy73;1880320 said:


> Obama needs to go away!


Agreed! Honestly he needs to go away or grow some stones and declare marshal law and let the military take control....that's what the guard is there for!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1880329 said:


> Yeah her and I think a lot a like...  wonder if he steps off the stage, looks at the live feed from Ferguson and just goes "Ahhh cafe..."


Thinking that may be why he stepped off quickly.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1880328 said:


> We need to stop young people of color from being shot. What the why should it matter if they are of color.


Did Obama say that? Whoever did is uninformed


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1880322 said:


> I saw that Ferguson square? Better hope there isn't a Toyota Camry in the front of the line with a stuck accelerator.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

Why are these idiot reporters not wearing masks near the tear gas canisters? Morons.


----------



## TKLAWN

Ha reporter guy on Fox News got smoked with tear gas.

Why would you just stand there!


----------



## SnoFarmer

How can they(rioters) hold them to a high standard when they will not conduct them selves in a high standard.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1880324 said:


> Kelly? Yummy


x2 She's the best one of the bunch.


----------



## cbservicesllc

I'd hate to be assigned to that fire station right next to the PD...


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1880336 said:


> Did Obama say that? Whoever did is uninformed


It was the attorney.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

So is it premeditated rioting when they already have bottles of lighter fluid on them?


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1880343 said:


> I'd hate to be assigned to that fire station right next to the PD...


I wonder if they moved them to a different station for the night


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1880343 said:


> I'd hate to be assigned to that fire station right next to the PD...


I would bet they moved apparatus andare fully staffed tonight.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1880347 said:


> I wonder if they moved them to a different station for the night


I'd hope so...


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1880348 said:


> I would bet they moved apparatus andare fully staffed tonight.


They are always fully staffed.


----------



## Slarry2Shovels

Anyone else happen to notice no one is protesting for the 12 YO that police killed in Cleveland yesterday??? Seems a tad hypocritical ✌


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Drakeslayer;1880289 said:


> 8' plow on a dually


it probably had a bigger plow on it and whoever traded it in put a small plow on it and kept the bigger one. just a guess


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1880347 said:


> I wonder if they moved them to a different station for the night


Most likely.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Slarry2Shovels;1880351 said:


> Anyone else happen to notice no one is protesting for the 12 YO that police killed in Cleveland yesterday??? Seems a tad hypocritical ✌


Going to go out on a limb and say black cop?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Man that trash can was burning good!


----------



## Drakeslayer

jimslawnsnow;1880352 said:


> it probably had a bigger plow on it and whoever traded it in put a small plow on it and kept the bigger one. just a guess


Good guess. But I am thinking the guy who had to drive it said "this thing is a piece of cafe" and traded it in for a dodge.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Good point just made... now evidence is out that this kid was indeed a criminal... tries to charge this cop... White House sends 3 representatives to his funeral...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Cop car on fire on CNN.


----------



## Green Grass

Is that a squad on fire?


----------



## TKLAWN

Drakeslayer;1880357 said:


> Good guess. But I am thinking the guy who had to drive it said "this thing is a piece of cafe" and traded it in for a dodge.


Ha! 2wd, 8ft plow,6.0. Three strikes, see ya bye.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1880358 said:


> Good point just made... now evidence is out that this kid was indeed a criminal... tries to charge this cop... *White House sends 3 representatives to his funeral...*


That's the part that irritates me the most.


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1880361 said:


> Ha! 2wd, 8ft plow,6.0. Three strikes, see ya bye.


Knowing Boyer they probably want $28,000 for it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1880364 said:


> Knowing Boyer they probably want $28,000 for it.


$27,999. Price point.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1880364 said:


> Knowing Boyer they probably want $48,000 for it.


Fixed it for you!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CNN has WAY better coverage.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SSS Inc.;1880363 said:


> That's the part that irritates me the most.


Just added fuel to the fire


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Watching that cruiser burn is mesmerizing.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Nice guest Sean.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Whoops. F y'all. F'that.


----------



## Green Grass

Why are they protesting in NY


----------



## cbservicesllc

That steve guy on fox news was pretty funny


----------



## SSS Inc.

And now the looting begins.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1880375 said:


> Why are they protesting in NY


Protests see no borders.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1880371 said:


> Just added fuel to the fire


This......


----------



## CityGuy

People brought their kids to the protests. Why?


----------



## Green Grass

Good parents bring there kids to a riot!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1880379 said:


> Protests see no borders.


This.........


----------



## Camden

Does Obamacare cover teargas inhalation?


----------



## SSS Inc.

This is all fascinating but I think I'll go flood the rink. I'll report if I decide to burn the garage down.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Camden;1880385 said:


> Does Obamacare cover teargas inhalation?


Ha !!!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dahl showed 2.7" for Wednesday.


----------



## Green Grass

Do you think that they will do anything about the car that is on fire?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1880385 said:


> Does Obamacare cover teargas inhalation?


No, but Missouri Ucare does.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Where was the FD when that car was on fire?


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1880387 said:


> Ha !!!!!!!


Only if you're unemployed. .. So yes.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1880386 said:


> This is all fascinating but I think I'll go flood the rink. I'll report if I decide to burn the garage down.


Start with a squad car!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1880364 said:


> Knowing Boyer they probably want $28,000 for it.


I think they have a 97 dump and sander for 17,900. cant remember if it had a plow. I think it was them


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1880386 said:


> This is all fascinating but I think I'll go flood the rink. I'll report if I decide to burn the garage down.


Hahaha...blame it on the riots and ask for FEMA money for a new one.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1880389 said:


> Do you think that they will do anything about the car that is on fire?


Guessing its in the no fly zone...


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;1880391 said:


> Where was the FD when that car was on fire?


We do not fight people or riots


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;1880388 said:


> Dahl showed 2.7" for Wednesday.


He show a Starting time ?


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1880396 said:


> Guessing its in the no fly zone...


Waiting for code 4 I bet


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;1880391 said:


> Where was the FD when that car was on fire?


Also guessing they will let it burn out...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Brown family attorney on CNN


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1880397 said:


> We do not fight people or riots


Right.....


----------



## Green Grass

Why would you try to drive around there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh oh...liquor store going down on CNN


----------



## NorthernProServ

They are hitting the liquor store now !!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Looting the liquor store... Yeah... that has a whole lot to do with this...


----------



## Camden

Look at all those white people breaking into that liquor store.


----------



## Green Grass

Are they going to break into the liquor store?


----------



## Drakeslayer

Liquor store!!!!!payup


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Nice...where it all started....


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1880386 said:


> This is all fascinating but I think I'll go flood the rink. I'll report if I decide to burn the garage down.


Ha...............


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1880398 said:


> He show a Starting time ?


Missed that part, done around noon.


----------



## qualitycut

Un real. Lets wreck people's **** because they had nothing to do with anything. They wonder why they get a bad wrap.


----------



## Green Grass

That dude had a pipe!!


----------



## banonea

Not that the play by play of the **** tards in MO isn't interesting, but i think i will go put a window regulator in the sand truck......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

How can you argue they aren't f'n pigs???


----------



## Green Grass

Yeah!!! Fire trucks! !!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Good luck fire fighters....


----------



## CityGuy

Wow that station has trucks and men in it


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Is the metro pcs building on fire?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hmmmm... guess the fire trucks are at the station... looks like a building fire now!


----------



## NorthernProServ

Metro pcs building on fire


----------



## Green Grass

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1880425 said:


> Is the metro pcs building on fire?


Looks like it has fast moving smoke.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1880425 said:


> Is the metro pcs building on fire?


Either that or 200 tear gas canisters.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Just a box truck bringing more booze to the liquor store!


----------



## NorthernProServ

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1880425 said:


> Is the metro pcs building on fire?


Roger that...


----------



## Bill1090

Is the beauty place on fire?


----------



## Camden

Oh the irony of watching those thugs loot and rob the same store that Michael Brown did before he was shot.


----------



## skorum03

Any other cities around the country reporting rioting yet?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1880428 said:


> Looks like it has fast moving smoke.


It's cooking


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

You wouldn't find me in that town tonight


----------



## qualitycut

They lost communication with the camera guy on fox after it looked like they threw his camera down.


----------



## NorthernProServ

I wonder if you still could get a mcdouble at McDonald's.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1880436 said:


> It's cooking


No flames visible


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

WTF.... Throwing stuff at the reporters....


----------



## Green Grass

NorthernProServ;1880439 said:


> I wonder if you still could get a mcdouble at McDonald's.


McRib..........


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

NorthernProServ;1880439 said:


> I wonder if you still could get a mcdouble at McDonald's.


Probably have orange and grape pop. Was that not PC?


----------



## CityGuy

How much tear gas did the police get before tonight?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1880423 said:


> Good luck fire fighters....


Think I would have called in sick...


----------



## Green Grass

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1880443 said:


> Probably have orange and grape pop. Was that not PC?


Duh if they where out they would have burned it down.


----------



## skorum03

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1880443 said:


> Probably have orange and grape pop. Was that not PC?


No that's what they are out of. Purple Drank


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1880446 said:


> Think I would have called in sick...


I would have gone in and staffed my engine with a cop or two.


----------



## CityGuy

2 cop cars on fire.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Second cruiser on fire. Just pull back. Let everyone do whatever they are going to do. They will go home eventually.


----------



## cbservicesllc

skorum03;1880435 said:


> Any other cities around the country reporting rioting yet?


Chicago and NY


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1880449 said:


> I would have gone in and staffed my engine with a cop or two.


Or a gun or 4


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1880455 said:


> Or a gun or 4


Or just take banno with us.


----------



## Green Grass

This looks like a normal day in Detroit.


----------



## Bill1090

Did Fox ever hear back from the reporter by that liquor store?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The one cruiser on fire still has the hazards going.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1880449 said:


> I would have gone in and staffed my engine with a cop or two.


Not a bad idea... Still haven't seen any National Guard...


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Not only squads on fire


----------



## Green Grass

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1880461 said:


> Not only squads on fire


I wonder what that building looks like.


----------



## qualitycut

Blast the crowd with a fire hose


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bah... live ammunition in a fire is NBD...


----------



## Green Grass

If there was amo in that car it would have gone off by now.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Green Grass;1880462 said:


> I wonder what that building looks like.


Other cars have been lit besides squads


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1880465 said:


> Bah... live ammunition in a fire is NBD...


Who hasn't had a round or two go off at them.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1880466 said:


> If there was amo in that car it would have gone off by now.


Right.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If the live ammunition goes off, kills protestors, I suppose the cops will be blamed for killing protestors??


----------



## qualitycut

In the next week they are all going to be like cafe, now we have no stores left to go to or eat at.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Ammo will only pop the bullet won't go anywhere. Only have to worry about one in the chamber


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1880464 said:


> Blast the crowd with a fire hose


I remember that happened once before.... A time known as the 60s


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1880473 said:


> In the next week they are all going to be like cafe, now we have no stores left to go to or eat at.


And there taxes go up to buy new squad cars.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1880472 said:


> If the live ammunition goes off, kills protestors, I suppose the cops will be blamed for killing protestors??


And then we start all over


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1880468 said:


> Who hasn't had a round or two go off at them.


This...... had a townhouse fire a few years back, guy had 5K rounds... Let's Go!!!


----------



## Camden

Green Grass;1880466 said:


> If there was amo in that car it would have gone off by now.


They need to sensationalize the situation to keep viewers interested.


----------



## Green Grass

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1880467 said:


> Other cars have been lit besides squads


Nobody talks about that.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1880474 said:


> Only have to worry about the one in the chamber


The chamber would be the one to worry about...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Pretty much all the models on the meteo say 2-3" on Wednesday.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1880483 said:


> Pretty much all the models on the meteo say 2-3" on Wednesday.


Great! ......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ian is on again..


----------



## Green Grass

Yep lets go stand on the interstate! !!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Green Grass;1880484 said:


> Great! ......


Dang it, I don't want to work


----------



## CityGuy

Here comes the Q.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Sounds like another rig incoming... I hear the Q... I love the Q...


----------



## Green Grass

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1880487 said:


> Dang it, I don't want to work


Thanksgiving is a day I don't remember plowing on might as well try for this year.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

WTH Little Cesar's is on fire now??? How stupid are they?


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1880490 said:


> Sounds like another rig incoming... I hear the Q... I love the Q...


I Want to see it! !!


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1880492 said:


> WTH Little Cesar's is on fire now??? How stupid are they?


Fire cooked pizza!
...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like a 6 am to noon snowfall.


----------



## CityGuy

The building is ripping


----------



## Green Grass

That building is a loss.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1880495 said:


> Looks like a 6 am to noon snowfall.


Cafe that! Tell it to go from noon to 6pm


----------



## Green Grass

Yeah!! A fire truck!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Better just get the guns going on the Little Cesar's boys... she's a goner...


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1880504 said:


> Better just get the guns going on the Little Cesar's boys... she's a goner...


Just bring marshmallows! !


----------



## banonea

Hamelfire;1880456 said:


> Or just take banno with us.


Damm skippy, i will bring the boys and the ammo


----------



## CityGuy

Wonder if SSS lit the garage yet?


----------



## Green Grass

They need a bigger hose!


----------



## CityGuy

Fire truck, can't tell what make it is


----------



## Drakeslayer

No more crazy bread. Only crazy people


----------



## CityGuy

Stick is going up. Building is coming down.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1880509 said:


> Fire truck, can't tell what make it is


It is red though!!! I think


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;1880478 said:


> This...... had a townhouse fire a few years back, guy had 5K rounds... Let's Go!!!


I got double that in my basement office


----------



## cbservicesllc

There's the deck gun...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Jesus....there are ALOT of plow drivers that don't have anything to plow in the morning so they can protest all over the country.

I'm missing out.


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;1880513 said:


> I got double that in my basement office


Please don't burn your house down!!


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;1880499 said:


> Cafe that! Tell it to go from noon to 6pm


Yessssssssss


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;1880516 said:


> Please don't burn your house down!!


Thank god the insurance ccompany doesn't know....


----------



## cbservicesllc

Cafe CNN! Hahahaha


----------



## CityGuy

Is that foam they are using?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Walgreens is being looted...surprised that wasn't done right after the liquor store.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1880521 said:


> Walgreens is being looted...surprised that wasn't done right after the liquor store.


Fire inside Walgreens


----------



## cbservicesllc

Still haven't seen the National Guard...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1880522 said:


> Fire inside Walgreens


Where you see that?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Let it burn. Put up a fence around town and tell them good luck.


----------



## banonea

Calling for nothing tonight or tomorrow am, late Tuesday into wed light snow, barley enough to shovel, nothing but cold on thanksgiving. Works for me, i got 25 people to cool for on thanksgiving. ...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'd be nervous if I was that guy in the semi stuck in St Louis on the freeway.


----------



## CityGuy

Shots fired. lots of shots at cops


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1880527 said:


> Calling for nothing tonight or tomorrow am, late Tuesday into wed light snow, barley enough to shovel, nothing but cold on thanksgiving. Works for me, i got 25 people to cool for on thanksgiving. ...


No problem for you bano...you're always cool.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1880525 said:


> Where you see that?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/537092852766224384


----------



## BossPlow614

Green Grass;1880476 said:


> And there taxes go up to buy new squad cars.


The "peoples" rioting don't work so they don't pay taxes anyway.

Bust out the fire hoses!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

No one knows where everyone went now


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1880528 said:


> I'd be nervous if I was that guy in the semi stuck in St Louis on the freeway.


Dad went through there earlier this evening and he said there was not a chance he would be there tonight.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1880528 said:


> I'd be nervous if I was that guy in the semi stuck in St Louis on the freeway.


I was thinking that too


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1880531 said:


> https://mobile.twitter.com/PaulLewis/status/537092852766224384/photo/1


Looks like sprinklers activated... water coming out the front door... haha punks


----------



## Camden

Think about this...we're only a couple hours into this. They rioted for days earlier and that was well before everyone knew that Wilson would walk. We're going to see chaos down there for a long time.


----------



## Polarismalibu

What's up with the protests in other states? I'm missing something


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;1880538 said:


> Think about this...we're only a couple hours into this. They rioted for days earlier and that was well before everyone knew that Wilson would walk. We're going to see chaos down there for a long time.


They where talking that there have been riots everyday since the shooting.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1880540 said:


> What's up with the protests in other states? I'm missing something


It's because the rest of us don't realize "black lives matter".

Don't you read the signs???


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1880513 said:


> I got double that in my basement office


Um...me too.


----------



## BossPlow614

If I was that semi driver on the freeway I would not have hit the brakes. Run 'em all over!!!


----------



## Green Grass

On no orileys!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Oreilly getting looted.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OReily is going down now.


----------



## Doughboy12

Free spinners for everyone.


----------



## Polarismalibu

They cleaned Oreilly out!


----------



## BossPlow614

They just looted an O'Rielly Auto Parts on CNN. Fire houses, snipers, etc., time to get them out & put them out to pasture.


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1880545 said:


> If I was that semi driver on the freeway I would not have hit the brakes. Run 'em all over!!!


True that!!!!


----------



## skorum03

Polarismalibu;1880551 said:


> They cleaned Oreilly out!


Mostly took stereos, windows tint and plastic chrome looking hubcaps


----------



## cbservicesllc

Wow... looks like the FD knocked the fire down at the beauty salon, dropped the hoses and booked...


----------



## Doughboy12

Get the prego off the street for gods sake.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1880557 said:


> Wow... looks like the FD knocked the fire down at the beauty salon, dropped the hoses and booked...


Well could you image three fires at a time!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Schaeffer is on 4.


----------



## Polarismalibu

What's the building they haven't touched the fire on?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1880561 said:


> Well could you image three fires at a time!


Sounded like they were encouraged by LE to get out...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Schaffer shows 6 am to noon for the snow.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1880562 said:


> Schaeffer is on 4.


1/2"-2" real nice


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1880564 said:


> Sounded like they were encouraged by LE to get out...


I could imagine that!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Schaeffer said .5"-2" of snow for both Wednesday and Friday.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1880568 said:


> Schaeffer said .5"-2" of snow for both Wednesday and Friday.


Sweet......


----------



## Doughboy12

One in custody at the Dollar General.


----------



## Polarismalibu

The police must be union standing around


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gonna have a hard time filming Storage Wars Ferguson without an office for Laura to be able to say "PAY THE LADY" at.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Looks like the salon is going again...


----------



## Polarismalibu

So is there a protest in Minneapolis too? Seems like every state is joining in


----------



## Doughboy12

White Buik Regal driving up and down flawson shooting a rifle.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1880574 said:


> So is there a protest in Minneapolis too? Seems like every state is joining in


Tomorrow at 4:30 pm. You have time to join.


----------



## Doughboy12

Reds BBQ is about to go up... 50-70 people all armed.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1880576 said:


> Tomorrow at 4:30 pm. You have time to join.


Oh good I was worried I might sleep threw it and be left out


----------



## Bill1090

Megyn Kelly is back on....


----------



## Doughboy12

Reports of a guy at a bus stop shooting at passing cars. 
Toys R Us getting looted.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Public storage is burning good


----------



## Polarismalibu

There's over 68k people listening to the scanner app thing now


----------



## Polarismalibu

Being told to retreat from toys r us


----------



## Camden

Pretty good reading here: http://www.scribd.com/doc/248128427/Darren-Wilson-Testimony-Snippet

It's the transcript of Wilson's testimony. Intense stuff.

Wilson's gun actually misfired multiple times. A .40 caliber Sig Sauer (Note to self: Don't buy a Sig Sauer!)


----------



## 1997chevy

Polarismalibu;1880583 said:


> There's over 68k people listening to the scanner app thing now


What app is this?


----------



## Polarismalibu

1997chevy;1880587 said:


> What app is this?


My phone it's call 5-0 police scanner


----------



## Camden

You don't need an app to listen.

http://www.broadcastify.com/listen/feed/17925/web


----------



## skorum03

Everything on tv is on fire


----------



## Doughboy12

The West St. Louis fire and police is good too.


----------



## Polarismalibu

skorum03;1880591 said:


> Everything on tv is on fire


4 buildings so far


----------



## BossPlow614

They grabbed the tint, fake spinners & radio decks from the O'Rielly & now they set it on fire!

Just heard someone yell "we gotta get the f**k up outta here, we gotta get the f**k up outta here" live on CNN in the background. Wow, that's a first.


----------



## cbservicesllc

They're going to burn this friggin city to the ground tonight...


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1880589 said:


> My phone it's call 5-0 police scanner


Mine is just called police scanner.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1880593 said:


> 4 buildings so far


So far Walgreens, O'Reillys, another auto parts store across the street, a salon, public storage, and little cesars...

EDIT: And a meat market I guess...


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;1880593 said:


> 4 buildings so far


More than that...O'Reilly, Advanced Auto, Walgreens, beauty salon, Little Ceasars, Public Storage


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1880595 said:


> They're going to burn this friggin city to the ground tonight...


Yes they are!


----------



## Doughboy12

Talking about letting media go where they wish....


----------



## cbservicesllc

Son of a B... They broke the glass on one of the doors at the FD... Mother Cafers!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1880603 said:


> Son of a B... They broke the glass on one of the doors at the FD... Mother Cafers!!!


I'm surprised they haven't gone after the police station yet


----------



## Camden

Here we go, they're heading to the justice center. It's going to get worse before it gets better.


----------



## Doughboy12

Looks like they like Taco Bell. 
Leaving it alone...


----------



## Doughboy12

Equal opportunity arson. AutoZone now on fire.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1880604 said:


> I'm surprised they haven't gone after the police station yet


They're probably too dumb... They just see the police standing in front...


----------



## Camden

Yep, every auto parts store in town is probably gone. They'd probably burn down the school too but none of them know where it is.


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;1880612 said:


> They're probably too dumb... They just see the police standing in front...


Couple minutes ago, scanner said protesters are heading there now.


----------



## cbservicesllc

They really hate auto parts apparently...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1880614 said:


> Yep, every auto parts store in town is probably gone. They'd probably burn down the school too but none of them know where it is.


Haha your probably right!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1880615 said:


> Couple minutes ago, scanner said protesters are heading there now.


That should get interesting


----------



## Camden

They shot a cop.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/537121256945238017


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hmmm... gun shots at firefighters... that's sweet...


----------



## 1997chevy

Elec company next ?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1880620 said:


> They shot a cop.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/537121256945238017


Alright... Time to call it done... Bring in the Guard... Martial Law


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1880620 said:


> They shot a cop.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/537121256945238017


I think it's about time to end this


----------



## Doughboy12

Why are they letting cars drive around at all and why would you be driving around... Things that I can't answer.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1880621 said:


> Hmmm... gun shots at firefighters... that's sweet...


Yeah that's not cool


----------



## 1997chevy

cbservicesllc;1880623 said:


> Alright... Time to call it done... Bring in the Guard... Martial Law


Agreed. This is ridiculous


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;1880623 said:


> Alright... Time to call it done... Bring in the Guard... Martial Law


Yep!



Polarismalibu;1880624 said:


> I think it's about time to end this


Yep!



Doughboy12;1880625 said:


> Why are they letting cars drive around at all and why would you be driving around... Things that I can't answer.


Don't get it either. They never should've announced this at 8:30 at night. Unbelievably poor planning.


----------



## Doughboy12

Been watching AutoZone burn for half hour...call just went out.


----------



## Polarismalibu

The announcing it at night was weird they never announce stuff like that at night let alone when they knew this would cause cafe to hit the fan


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1880629 said:


> Been watching AutoZone burn for half hour...call just went out.


There's no point in even trying to put them out


----------



## Doughboy12

So am I watching a replay... The time says 11:04pm


----------



## Polarismalibu

Fox News isn't even love there playing the same tape over and over


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;1880633 said:


> There's no point in even trying to put them out


Not unless they could catch other structures on fire. But if they're stand-alone buildings they should just let them go.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1880634 said:


> So am I watching a replay... The time says 11:04pm


Fox News is a replay


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1880530 said:


> No problem for you bano...you're always cool.


SSorryent cook.......lol


----------



## Camden

Are you guys listening to the scanner? Police are taking gun fire from the east and the west. It's a mini-war.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1880639 said:


> Are you guys listening to the scanner? Police are taking gun fire from the east and the west. It's a mini-war.


Yet the news says there hardly anyone out anymore


----------



## Camden

CNN reporter just got smoked with a rock!


----------



## Doughboy12

Chick just got hit by a rock!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1880641 said:


> CNN reporter just got smoked with a rock!


Dang I walk away for 10 seconds and I miss it


----------



## Camden

I thought for a second that she got shot.


----------



## Doughboy12

Del Wood PD being robbed...?


----------



## BossPlow614

Camden;1880644 said:


> I thought for a second that she got shot.


That's what I was thinking.

I drove through this city & past the Florissant (sp) Ave. exit on i70 to & from Georgia when I bought my enclosed trailer back in Sept 2013. Crazy. I don't remember exactly how nice or sh!tty of an area it was, I just know I made sure we had fuel to not stop anywhere within 20 miles of downtown St Louis. Ghetto!


----------



## BossPlow614

Has anyone looked at what's surrounding this area? The University of Missouri St Louis, I'd be pretty freaked out if I was there for school and that crap was going on less than a mile away. There's also a country club not far from this area either.


----------



## Doughboy12

Dude just ran by pushing a car... Yeh that was his car...lol


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1880649 said:


> Dude just ran by pushing a car... Yeh that was his car...lol


I saw that too lol


----------



## Camden

BossPlow614;1880648 said:


> Has anyone looked at what's surrounding this area? The University of Missouri St Louis, I'd be pretty freaked out if I was there for school and that crap was going on less than a mile away. There's also a country club not far from this area either.


The scanner said that they had broken into the country club. No follow up on that yet.



Doughboy12;1880649 said:


> Dude just ran by pushing a car... Yeh that was his car...lol


I was thinking the same thing! He stole it for sure!!!

Well, I'm off to bed.


----------



## Doughboy12

Well this was fun...but I need some sleep. 
Stay vigilant.


----------



## Doughboy12

17 degrees.


----------



## Polarismalibu

They are lighting cars at a dealer one by one now


----------



## albhb3

the last 5 pages or so LMFAO what is wrong with animals shoulda started shooting


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Channel 4 guy says 1-2" tomorrow, sticking with NWS forecast discussion and Friday snow to the north.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NAM is holding tight to 2-3". GFS is down around 1".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Barlow said an inch, MAYBE 2" for tomorrow. Then also said flurries here, heavier snow north on Friday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sven Sven the weatherman also said an inch, maybe two for tomorrow.

Didn't say anything about Friday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

10° breeze clouds.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Marker said a generic 1-2" for tomorrow, flurries on Friday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS says 1-2" tomorrow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So a recap.... Everyone says 1, maybe 2" for tomorrow.

However, it's supposed to be wrapping up about 4 pm, so some of ya can still hit bar close tomorrow night.


----------



## Bill1090

Well they dropped my totals to a trace to an inch.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1880715 said:


> So a recap.... Everyone says 1, maybe 2" for tomorrow.
> 
> However, it's supposed to be wrapping up about 4 pm, so some of ya can still hit bar close tomorrow night.


As long as it holds off until the morning to start, I'm cool with that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1880724 said:


> As long as it holds off until the morning to start, I'm cool with that.


All of the models showed starting around 6 am, finishing around 4-5 pm.

Hourly graphs on NWS show the same thing, flurries first, most snow (1") falling from 9 am to noon, with .5" on either side of that for 3 hours.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like no run to Milaca for me tomorrow...


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1880729 said:


> Looks like no run to Milaca for me tomorrow...


And no Hardee's.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Kelsey has some odd outfit choices lately.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Apparently there are protests planned here later today... Doh k!


----------



## SnowGuy73

According to Marler a dash of snow is 1-3"


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1880737 said:


> Apparently there are protests planned here later today... Doh k!


Thought people we're smarter than that around here, apparently not.

Hopefully they learned from last night and don't let it get out of hand.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1880737 said:


> Apparently there are protests planned here later today... Doh k!


At the U of M?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Has anyone ever asked if this crap would be going on if the cop was black? If it wouldn't have, then white people are not the problem with racisim. IMO


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1880747 said:


> Has anyone ever asked if this crap would be going on if the cop was black? If it wouldn't have, then white people are not the problem with racisim. IMO


I'm pretty sure the fact he was white is 99% of there problem


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1880728 said:


> All of the models showed starting around 6 am, finishing around 4-5 pm.
> 
> Hourly graphs on NWS show the same thing, flurries first, most snow (1") falling from 9 am to noon, with .5" on either side of that for 3 hours.


This is what I have too... basically 1 inch likely, 2 possible...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1880743 said:


> At the U of M?


I guess so.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1880747 said:


> Has anyone ever asked if this crap would be going on if the cop was black? If it wouldn't have, then white people are not the problem with racisim. IMO


Nope, it wouldn't.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Boy they are really roasting POTUS over his news conference calling for peace while the split screen showed Ferguson burning down...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1880754 said:


> Boy they are really roasting POTUS over his news conference calling for peace while the split screen showed Ferguson burning down...


He's a tool.


----------



## Polarismalibu

What's with the "cool off period" they actually let you loot and destroy crap. 12 building burned 2 squad cars plus all the other cars at the dealer and only 29 people got arrested? That makes a lot of sense


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1880737 said:


> Apparently there are protests planned here later today... Doh k!


SSS started them last night.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1880758 said:


> What's with the "cool off period" they actually let you loot and destroy crap. 12 building burned 2 squad cars plus all the other cars at the dealer and only 29 people got arrested? That makes a lot of sense


Crazy.........


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1880758 said:


> What's with the "cool off period" they actually let you loot and destroy crap. 12 building burned 2 squad cars plus all the other cars at the dealer and only 29 people got arrested? That makes a lot of sense


Yeah and most of the people are not from the area!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1880759 said:


> SSS started them last night.


So that was him I saw on TV.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1880761 said:


> Yeah and most of the people are not from the area!


That's the sad part.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1880762 said:


> So that was him I saw on TV.


Sure was!....


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1880761 said:


> Yeah and most of the people are not from the area!


That's ridiculous


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1880758 said:


> What's with the "cool off period" they actually let you loot and destroy crap. 12 building burned 2 squad cars plus all the other cars at the dealer and only 29 people got arrested? That makes a lot of sense


I've seen a number put at 61 arrested now.

Anyone want to do this paperwork for me, I just can't get into it.

I think I'll get my youngest on the bus and go back to bed.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1880765 said:


> Sure was!....


Wow, what a patriot! ussmileyflag


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1880771 said:


> I've seen a number put at 61 arrested now.
> 
> Anyone want to do this paperwork for me, I just can't get into it.
> 
> I think I'll get my youngest on the bus and go back to bed.


That number should be up in the hundreds. Seemed like they just watched it happen instead of putting a stop to it.

Don't you have landscaping to get done instead of sleeping


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1880771 said:


> I've seen a number put at 61 arrested now.
> 
> Anyone want to do this paperwork for me, I just can't get into it.
> 
> I think I'll get my youngest on the bus and go back to bed.


just woke up, slept in today. Now time to go do breaks in the sand truck, front axle in my brothers truck then clean the basement for thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

SnowGuy73;1880736 said:


> Kelsey has some odd outfit choices lately.


Oops.....FashionSite.com is still in development. But you can go to 
"Fashion discussion group" just under the Heavy Equipment tag on 
LawnSiteThumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

MNPLOWCO;1880778 said:


> Oops.....FashionSite.com is still in development. But you can go to
> "Fashion discussion group" just under the Heavy Equipment tag on
> LawnSiteThumbs Up


Haha!

Noted. :waving:


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22,

See you Friday if you get that snow...:wavingayup


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like a normal city now minus the burned buildings and knocked out windows


----------



## CityGuy

Wrong way driver on 494 in bloomington. Stopped before they hurt someone. Time to take their DL away.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1880736 said:


> Kelsey has some odd outfit choices lately.


Looked like a wrap dress on twitter. Not one for the boots myself.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

For Linwood MN, a smaller town just west of Wyoming and Stacy.....

The first storm of the season resulted in a snowfall much heavier than what was expected in many places. In Linwood there were calls about the plowing being very late, incomplete or blocking cul-de-sacs.

Some residents brought their questions to the Nov. 11 Township Board meeting. Among them was the concern of which streets were designated as priorities in the plow schedule. The town hall was closed, but the parking lot was plowed, while the fire department lot was still full of snow. Some wondered how deep the snow has to be before the plows are called out. Even as the meeting began, there was at least one truck which was stuck.

Supervisor Mike Halliday acknowledged there were problems with the plowing after this storm, partially related to how much fell. Unpaved streets are the toughest to plow. There were apologies and the acknowledgement that everything possible that could go wrong did go wrong. However, there were also problems getting to every street.

Supervisor Ed Kramer directed the plowing operations, filling in temporarily for Phil Osterhus. Both he and Halliday indicated that after the cleanup, there will be some meetings to set up more and better guidelines for tackling the snow.

The policy has been to handle snowplowing in-house to keep costs down. One of the regular plow drivers was hunting, and the township has only one heavy duty truck. Other drivers are called when there is a lot of snow, but they also have contracts to plow for others.

Halliday explained that the township is in the process of adjusting priorities with regard to snow depth when beginning to plow and which streets should be plowed first. He said it is certain there will be adjustments with the plowing.



I'm starting to wonder if there was anyone north of 394 that didn't have issues.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1880790 said:


> Looks like a Detroit now with the burned buildings and knocked out windows


Fixed it......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1880792 said:


> Looked like a wrap dress on twitter. Not one for the boots myself.


Boots and stockings are my only like...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Well, this Galaxy S4 sucks!

Off to return it and find something else...


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;1880799 said:


> Well, this Galaxy S4 sucks!
> 
> Off to return it and find something else...


If I remember right someone said "bummer" when you got it...?


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;1880798 said:


> Boots and stockings are my only like...


What size do you wear? Do you have a favorite color too?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1880791 said:


> Wrong way driver on 494 in bloomington. Stopped before they hurt someone. Time to take their DL away.


Probably don't have one...


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1880799 said:


> Well, this Galaxy S4 sucks!
> 
> Off to return it and find something else...


I like my S5 a lot... what did you have before?


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1880839 said:


> I like my S5 a lot... what did you have before?


Same..........s5 sport


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1880840 said:


> Same..........s5 sport


Thats the phone I was thinking of getting.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1880799 said:


> Well, this Galaxy S4 sucks!
> 
> Off to return it and find something else...


That was what I actually meant when I had said bummer.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1880857 said:


> That was what I actually meant when I had said bummer.


I knew someone did...sorry I forgot it was you.


----------



## Doughboy12

14 and sunny...


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1880799 said:


> Well, this Galaxy S4 sucks!
> 
> Off to return it and find something else...


I like the iphone6. Just got it a few weeks ago. No issues


----------



## Doughboy12

Looking at a iPhone 6+


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1880839 said:


> i like my s5 a lot... What did you have before?


htc. .............


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1880864 said:


> Looking at a iPhone 6+


The plus is to damn big


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1880857 said:


> That was what I actually meant when I had said bummer.


The antennas suck, it keeps dropping wifi and data service.


----------



## Greenery

Only 28 looting days left till christmas.

Better get on it..


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1880879 said:


> The antennas suck, it keeps dropping wifi and data service.


My gf has that pos it drops over half the calls her data never works right and if it dose it's so slow. We both have version I never have that problem with my iPhone is it's her phone


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1880880 said:


> Only 28 looting days left till christmas.
> 
> Better get on it..


Oh no! Idk where to start so many things to get!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1880879 said:


> The antennas suck, it keeps dropping wifi and data service.


S5, you can get $200 off on Sprint for Black Friday.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1880796 said:


> For Linwood MN, a smaller town just west of Wyoming and Stacy.....
> 
> The first storm of the season resulted in a snowfall much heavier than what was expected in many places. In Linwood there were calls about the plowing being very late, incomplete or blocking cul-de-sacs.
> 
> Some residents brought their questions to the Nov. 11 Township Board meeting. Among them was the concern of which streets were designated as priorities in the plow schedule. The town hall was closed, but the parking lot was plowed, while the fire department lot was still full of snow. Some wondered how deep the snow has to be before the plows are called out. Even as the meeting began, there was at least one truck which was stuck.
> 
> Supervisor Mike Halliday acknowledged there were problems with the plowing after this storm, partially related to how much fell. Unpaved streets are the toughest to plow. There were apologies and the acknowledgement that everything possible that could go wrong did go wrong. However, there were also problems getting to every street.
> 
> Supervisor Ed Kramer directed the plowing operations, filling in temporarily for Phil Osterhus. Both he and Halliday indicated that after the cleanup, there will be some meetings to set up more and better guidelines for tackling the snow.
> 
> The policy has been to handle snowplowing in-house to keep costs down. One of the regular plow drivers was hunting, and the township has only one heavy duty truck. Other drivers are called when there is a lot of snow, but they also have contracts to plow for others.
> 
> Halliday explained that the township is in the process of adjusting priorities with regard to snow depth when beginning to plow and which streets should be plowed first. He said it is certain there will be adjustments with the plowing.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting to wonder if there was anyone north of 394 that didn't have issues.


I didn't, all of my lots were clean asphalt by noon Tuesday


----------



## Greenery

Hmm, pastry puffins or sausage eggs and toast?


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1880882 said:


> Oh no! Idk where to start so many things to get!


First stop cabelas. Not sure its the best idea as there are guns and ammo there


----------



## mnlefty

Polarismalibu;1880881 said:


> My gf has that pos it drops over half the calls her data never works right and if it dose it's so slow. We both have version I never have that problem with my iPhone is it's her phone


I guess to each there own... I got my S4 from Sprint probably about 6 weeks ago, marked improvement over my s3, data works flawlessly for me and screams... I guess I'm in the Sprint bubble, I know there are parts of town that suck.

Only thing for me is every few days something in my apps starts chewing battery like crazy and I can't figure out what. Restart the phone and it's fine again.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1880886 said:


> S5, you can get $200 off on Sprint for Black Friday.


I think I'm going back to HTC.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Weeeeeee. 

Shakopee sent me to savage now savage is sending me to apple valley.


----------



## qualitycut

Novak has been quite


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1880910 said:


> Novak has been quite


Did you make it home?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1880910 said:


> Novak has been quite


JDee has posted.


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1880892 said:


> First stop cabelas. Not sure its the best idea as there are guns and ammo there


To prepare for the riots!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1880899 said:


> Weeeeeee.
> 
> Shakopee sent me to savage now savage is sending me to apple valley.


They just want to make sure that you get to sight see.


----------



## TKLAWN

RAP and NAM keep most moisture in SW MN, from what I can tell.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1880892 said:


> First stop cabelas. Not sure its the best idea as there are guns and ammo there


Sears after that!


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1880911 said:


> Did you make it home?


Yea last night. ..


----------



## CityGuy

For my interior walls does it matter if I use faced vs unfaced insulation? I know for my ceiling I will use faced just for ease of installation. I also know that I do not need any vapor barrior on interior but do on exterior.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1880899 said:


> Weeeeeee.
> 
> Shakopee sent me to savage now savage is sending me to apple valley.


Must be a good call.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1880918 said:


> Sears after that!


That's a bad place for me. Big tool box to fill.


----------



## CityGuy

Anyone want to place bets that we the tax payers somehow pay for all the damage in Missouri yet.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1880877 said:


> htc. .............


Can't blame you for that... I had HTC forever... good phones


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1880928 said:


> That's a bad place for me. Big tool box to fill.


Exactly that's why it's a good place to loot


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1880917 said:


> RAP and NAM keep most moisture in SW MN, from what I can tell.


RAP, yes.

NAM has a spot of yellow over your house.


----------



## Ranger620

Hamelfire;1880923 said:


> For my interior walls does it matter if I use faced vs unfaced insulation? I know for my ceiling I will use faced just for ease of installation. I also know that I do not need any vapor barrior on interior but do on exterior.


The craft paper would act as your vapor barrier. On that note use non craft faced and poly. use either or on interior walls. If you buy the more expensive insulation that is white in color its a little easier on the itch factor and the lungs


----------



## BossPlow614

Instead of shooting tear gas last night they should have been using grenade launchers. Similar to what you'd see in COD. If they want to destroy property instead of peacefully, they ought to be destroyed.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1880942 said:


> The craft paper would act as your vapor barrier. On that note use non craft faced and poly. use either or on interior walls. If you buy the more expensive insulation that is white in color its a little easier on the itch factor and the lungs


Sounds good.

I talked to hvac this morning. He is coming Monday or Tuesday to measure and then let me know when he can get it done. He hoped for next week yet to do it but might be the following.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1880930 said:


> Anyone want to place bets that we the tax payers somehow pay for all the damage in Missouri yet.


Sure... just a federal disaster declaration away...


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1880943 said:


> Instead of shooting tear gas last night they should have been using grenade launchers. Similar to what you'd see in COD. If they want to destroy property instead of peacefully, they ought to be destroyed.


I was thinking deck guns on the fire trucks. Put them on their butts and with the cold air temps they will leave very quickly when wet.


----------



## TKLAWN

Ken Queerlow said no snow til morning commute than maybe an inch during the day.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1880947 said:


> Sure... just a federal disaster declaration away...


That's what will happen. It's not the store owners' fault.

There will probably be additional money given to entice people to rebuild in the area, no different than low income loans / grants for downtrodden areas of MN.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Hamelfire;1880948 said:


> I was thinking deck guns on the fire trucks. Put them on their butts and with the cold air temps they will leave very quickly when wet.


"Ice water challenge" Just add PSI and watch the fun begin!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1880948 said:


> I was thinking deck guns on the fire trucks. Put them on their butts and with the cold air temps they will leave very quickly when wet.


I was thinking the same thing last night


----------



## BossPlow614

Ch 5 will have a story about Plowz tonight.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1880878 said:


> The plus is to damn big


Yes... Why I am just looking. Trying to decide.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Minneapolis high school kids walked out of school to protest the decision if not charging that cop.


----------



## Doughboy12

Hamelfire;1880923 said:


> For my interior walls does it matter if I use faced vs unfaced insulation? I know for my ceiling I will use faced just for ease of installation. I also know that I do not need any vapor barrior on interior but do on exterior.


Faced won't droop. FWIW.


----------



## unit28

Polarismalibu;1880918 said:


> Sears after that!


I still have a gun my grandpa bought from sears....

Also have a tag he boughtfor 1 bear and 1 mule deer and only had to pay 5dollars for it


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1880916 said:


> They just want to make sure that you get to sight see.


I guess so...


----------



## Doughboy12

Happy 5150 everyone .... Not in Cali anymore.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1880934 said:


> Can't blame you for that... I had HTC forever... good phones


Yeah, why did I stray?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1880958 said:


> Minneapolis high school kids walked out of school to protest the decision if not charging that cop.


You should have been there when the OJ Simpson verdict came in. Prior to the "not guilty" announcement things were getting out of hand.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1880958 said:


> Minneapolis high school kids walked out of school to protest the decision if not charging that cop.


I didn't know it was South High. That school is a magnet for kids that don't mesh with what I consider mainstream. I'd say over half the kids there open enroll for the "Arts" program. My kids will not be attending that school.


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1880968 said:


> You should have been there when the OJ Simpson verdict came in. Prior to the "not guilty" announcement things were getting out of hand.


I actually just had to write a paper on that in a class and the whole Michael brown thing really helped me be able to relate it back to something current. That will help my grade immensely

So I would like to say thank you to Michael brown and fellow citizens of ferguson MO haha


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Man...there are guys here worried about "writing papers". Puts my b-day in perspective.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SSS Inc.;1880973 said:


> I didn't know it was South High. That school is a magnet for kids that don't mesh with what I consider mainstream. I'd say over half the kids there open enroll for the "Arts" program. My kids will not be attending that school.


Scratch that^^^^^

My sister just told me my nephew called her to come get him. He goes to Southwest. Half the school is wearing black and yelling f the police in the halls. My nephew doesn't exactly fit with that group (He hunts with a Mpls officer and his kids.). My sister had to wade through the hallways to get to the office where they asked "why would you want to take your kid home". She told them her son doesn't need to listen to this crap. Not sure how that was received by the group present if you know what I mean but she tends not to hold back. That school is at least half full of kids that live around the lakes and they were all protesting. Like these kids even know the details of what happened. Just glad my nephew is a smart kid.


----------



## Greenery

Bday?

Have a good one.


----------



## BossPlow614

Polarismalibu;1880958 said:


> Minneapolis high school kids walked out of school to protest the decision if not charging that cop.


Saw that too. They need to get back to class! They all better get hit with a truancy for skipping class(es).

Hamel, the fire hoses from the trucks are a great idea!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Only problem with the deck hoses, would probably be shot at.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1880988 said:


> Only problem with the deck hoses, would probably be shot at.


Couple them with grenade launchers. I think all issues would then be resolved.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1880973 said:


> I didn't know it was South High. That school is a magnet for kids that don't mesh with what I consider mainstream. I'd say over half the kids there open enroll for the "Arts" program. My kids will not be attending that school.


There sure seems to be a lot of those types of schools now


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1880980 said:


> Man...there are guys here worried about "writing papers". Puts my b-day in perspective.


Haha happy birthday


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1880992 said:


> Haha happy birthday


I've been out of college longer than you've been alive, or dang close to it.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1880980 said:


> Man...there are guys here worried about "writing papers". Puts my b-day in perspective.


Is it 50 years old now?


----------



## BossPlow614




----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1880945 said:


> Sounds good.
> 
> I talked to hvac this morning. He is coming Monday or Tuesday to measure and then let me know when he can get it done. He hoped for next week yet to do it but might be the following.


Tell him to hurry up!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1880951 said:


> That's what will happen. It's not the store owners' fault.
> 
> There will probably be additional money given to entice people to rebuild in the area, no different than low income loans / grants for downtrodden areas of MN.


Right... I feel bad for the store owners... Still sucks we'll have to pay for it...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Now I'm even more pissed. My sister said she got an automated message now where the SCHOOL says they will be participating in a protest for the "shooting death of unarmed teen *** *** who was GUNNED DOWN on ******" 

So now the schools are endorsing and participating in protests? So help me God if I hear from my 3rd grade daughter that they so much as talked about this today I'm going off.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1881001 said:


> Tell him to hurry up!


Well with the deal I am getting I can't push too hard or i will be looking for a new hvac guy.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1881003 said:


> Now I'm even more pissed. My sister said she got an automated message now where the SCHOOL says they will be participating in a protest for the "shooting death of unarmed teen *** *** who was GUNNED DOWN on ******"
> 
> So now the schools are endorsing and participating in protests? So help me God if I hear from my 3rd grade daughter that they so much as talked about this today I'm going off.


Burn the building down.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1881004 said:


> Well with the deal I am getting I can't push too hard or i will be looking for a new hvac guy.


I am guessing it is Jason so tell him to hurry up!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1880980 said:


> Man...there are guys here worried about "writing papers". Puts my b-day in perspective.


Happy Bday! Thumbs Up :salute:


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1880988 said:


> Only problem with the deck hoses, would probably be shot at.


Yeah... you wouldn't catch me using a deck gun or hose... no match for a gun...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1880996 said:


> Is it 50 years old now?


I got 8 more years before that one.


----------



## tacovic

Anyone have any info on the snow for tomorrow? NWS has me at 1-2" east metro. Belinda didn't seem to think much of it yesterday at 6.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1881003 said:


> Now I'm even more pissed. My sister said she got an automated message now where the SCHOOL says they will be participating in a protest for the "shooting death of unarmed teen *** *** who was GUNNED DOWN on ******"
> 
> So now the schools are endorsing and participating in protests? So help me God if I hear from my 3rd grade daughter that they so much as talked about this today I'm going off.


Wtf... I hope that's a joke...


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1881003 said:


> Now I'm even more pissed. My sister said she got an automated message now where the SCHOOL says they will be participating in a protest for the "shooting death of unarmed teen *** *** who was GUNNED DOWN on ******"
> 
> So now the schools are endorsing and participating in protests? So help me God if I hear from my 3rd grade daughter that they so much as talked about this today I'm going off.


WTF???? Where was this? More info.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1881017 said:


> WTF???? Where was this? More info.


Minneapolis. Read back a bit. My nephew wanted to be taken out of school because of what was going on, sister took him out and she also got the message shown above.

The message was not sent out to elementary kids but I'm just waiting to hear if my daughter says anything about it.


----------



## banonea




----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1881006 said:


> I am guessing it is Jason so tell him to hurry up!


Nope Gregg at Loretto


----------



## banonea




----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1881021 said:


>


Nice bike!


----------



## banonea

Just learned to post photos from phone......you're all in trouble now


----------



## banonea

Hamelfire;1881026 said:


> Nice bike!


Thanks that is the new one i got in sturgis this year. Used it as a test photo from the phone


----------



## banonea

banonea;1881025 said:


>


We used to plow this lot.....thinking he wishes we still did.


----------



## Doughboy12

Do tell...
Edit...photobucket=cheating.


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1881032 said:


> We used to plow this lot.....thinking he wishes we still did.


South side? Off the belt line?


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1881036 said:


> South side? Off the belt line?


Yep..........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You west side guys are up to 1-3" tomorrow now.


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1881037 said:


> Yep..........


Buddy's iMobileRepair shop used to be over there...
New location...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like 1.5-2.1" between 6 and 6 for everyone.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1881042 said:


> Looks like 1.5-2.1" between 6 and 6 for everyone.


Fingers crossed....


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1880995 said:


> I've been out of college longer than you've been alive, or dang close to it.


Very possible. I'm 22


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1881042 said:


> Looks like 1.5-2.1" between 6 and 6 for everyone.


Another borderline storm. Sweet. I've got enough salt in my lot that it should melt a decent amount of what falls


----------



## Doughboy12

skorum03;1881047 said:


> Very possible. I'm 22


Yep....I have. :waving: Thumbs Up


----------



## Doughboy12

skorum03;1881047 said:


> Very possible. I'm 22


Hmmmm... LwnmwrMan22 and you are 22... coincidence....?


----------



## skorum03

Doughboy12;1881056 said:


> Hmmmm... LwnmwrMan22 and you are 22... coincidence....?


.................?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1881058 said:


> .................?


I think he's making a reference between your age and the 22 in my name, that somehow they are related.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1881060 said:


> I think he's making a reference between your age and the 22 in my name, that somehow they are related.


Lwnmwr only wishes he was 22.........lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1881061 said:


> Lwnmwr only wishes he was 22.........lol


Hey, I was 22 once.... almost 22 years ago..... :crying:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1881056 said:


> Hmmmm... LwnmwrMan22 and you are 22... coincidence....?


22 is the amount of things he's run into while plowing. At least at the time he signed up.


----------



## banonea

Houston, we have a problem. ....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1881063 said:


> 22 is the amount of things he's run into while plowing. At least at the time he signed up.


You know?????........ That's probably a close number over the years if I count everything.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1881019 said:


> Minneapolis. Read back a bit. My nephew wanted to be taken out of school because of what was going on, sister took him out and she also got the message shown above.
> 
> The message was not sent out to elementary kids but I'm just waiting to hear if my daughter says anything about it.


I'm so disappointed with this.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1881071 said:


> I'm so disappointed with this.


Me too. Two bits of good news is that my daughter had nothing to report from the Third Grade and my 14 old year nephew has a good head on his shoulders and didn't participate in the garbage that took place and got the heck outta there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dahl says 1-3" tomorrow, biggest travel headache of the weekend.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1881063 said:


> 22 is the amount of things he's run into while plowing. At least at the time he signed up.


In a single storm!


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1881068 said:


> Houston, we have a problem. ....


Been there before.


----------



## NorthernProServ

banonea;1881068 said:


> Houston, we have a problem. ....


A 20 dollar CV boot, but is one huge pita to change.


----------



## snowman55

spend the $100 and put in a whole new shaft


----------



## banonea

snowman55;1881087 said:


> spend the $100 and put in a whole new shaft


SSpet $ 47.00 and did a new one.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS just put me at 1-3" both tomorrow and Thursday night now.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1881089 said:


> NWS just put me at 1-3" both tomorrow and Thursday night now.


Same with me


----------



## banonea

Note to all, just because they say that you do not have the gap spark plug you should check them most of the plugs I'm putting in this truck even over .025 thousandth off, now i got to pull the other 4 i just got done with.......****


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My family is doing Thanksgiving in Chippewa Falls. Looks like I'll be ordering pizza.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1881089 said:


> NWS just put me at 1-3" both tomorrow and Thursday night now.


payuppayup Oh Sorry.......:crying::crying:

Actually not looking forward to Thursday but we all could get some great deals at 4a.m. Glad we don't do any box stores.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1881096 said:


> payuppayup Oh Sorry.......:crying::crying:
> 
> Actually not looking forward to Thursday but we all could get some great deals at 4a.m. Glad we don't do any box stores.


It doesn't bother me the snowfalls, even back to back. Just sucks that my guys will have about 20 tired hours for Thanksgiving.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1881102 said:


> It doesn't bother me the snowfalls, even back to back. Just sucks that my guys will have about 20 tired hours for Thanksgiving.


I agree its never fun when that happens.


----------



## banonea

thinking I should have looked in the air cleaner when I bought this truck, it did sit for almost 3 years


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1881003 said:


> Now I'm even more pissed. My sister said she got an automated message now where the SCHOOL says they will be participating in a protest for the "shooting death of unarmed teen *** *** who was GUNNED DOWN on ******"
> 
> So now the schools are endorsing and participating in protests? So help me God if I hear from my 3rd grade daughter that they so much as talked about this today I'm going off.


That's beyond cafed up


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;1881108 said:


> That's beyond cafed up


that's wrong on so many levels. I don't think we really have any of that going on in Rochester that I know of.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1881089 said:


> NWS just put me at 1-3" both tomorrow and Thursday night now.


Same......


----------



## qualitycut

Dave dahl

one of those "Alberta Clippers" is going to move across the state early Wednesday morning, and it'll probably produce at least a coating of snow, with up to 3 to 4 inches in a few spots.


----------



## qualitycut

Nam and gfs show wintery mix?


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1881089 said:


> NWS just put me at 1-3" both tomorrow and Thursday night now.


Better be 2"+....not this 1.2" ****

And same here, btw.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1881134 said:


> Nam and gfs show wintery mix?


No, not really... not well anyway


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1881145 said:


> No, not really... not well anyway


Was Thursdays my bad
http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/progs/index.php?prog=36


----------



## qualitycut

Bell says 1-2


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The one NAM is starting to creep towards 4".


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1881160 said:


> The one NAM is starting to creep towards 4".


What one is most current?


----------



## CityGuy

Oh why not snow on thanksgiving. May as well work another holiday just like every year. Christmas, New Year's.


----------



## CityGuy

Bring on the snow.


----------



## CityGuy

Big night tonight.


----------



## qualitycut

Raps up to 5 inches.


----------



## Doughboy12

Hamelfire;1881179 said:


> Big night tonight.


Why is that???


----------



## Slarry2Shovels

Holy cafe! You fellas see the car run over protesters downtown?!?!


----------



## BossPlow614

Slarry2Shovels;1881195 said:


> Holy cafe! You fellas see the car run over protesters downtown?!?!


Nope. But I'm thinking that's fantastic!


----------



## Slarry2Shovels

BossPlow614;1881198 said:


> Nope. But I'm thinking that's fantastic!


Car plows through crowd, backs up hitting ppl, then goes forward again smoking more protesters and drives off for several block before being stopped! Local news was there and caught the entire thing! Serves these idiots right in my mind


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1881160 said:


> The one NAM is starting to creep towards 4".


14:1 Ratio per NWS points on the meteogram


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1881181 said:


> Raps up to 5 inches.


Yeah, good luck with that RAP.


----------



## Camden

Slarry2Shovels;1881195 said:


> Holy cafe! You fellas see the car run over protesters downtown?!?!


Incredible!!!


----------



## BossPlow614

Slarry2Shovels;1881201 said:


> Car plows through crowd, backs up hitting ppl, then goes forward again smoking more protesters and drives off for several block before being stopped! Local news was there and caught the entire thing! Serves these idiots right in my mind


Hahaha!! I love it! What news station caught it on camera?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1881205 said:


> Yeah, good luck with that RAP.


I had it set at 16:1 thats why.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Slarry2Shovels;1881201 said:


> Car plows through crowd, backs up hitting ppl, then goes forward again smoking more protesters and drives off for several block before being stopped! Local news was there and caught the entire thing! Serves these idiots right in my mind


SSS kid must have came home and said they talked about it in school.

He did say he would lose it


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1881210 said:


> Hahaha!! I love it! What news station caught it on camera?


Dramatic Video: Protesters Hit by Vehicle in Minneapolis

http://kstp.com/news/stories/s3631519.shtml?cat=1


----------



## Slarry2Shovels

BossPlow614;1881210 said:


> Hahaha!! I love it! What news station caught it on camera?


5 eyewitness of course!


----------



## qualitycut

So ian has 3 inchs and then has flurries on his 7 day


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1881213 said:


> SSS kid must have came home and said they talked about it in school.
> 
> He did say he would lose it


:laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1881221 said:


> So ian has 3 inchs and then has flurries on his 7 day


Way it's been for 3 days.


----------



## Green Grass

Slarry2Shovels;1881201 said:


> Car plows through crowd, backs up hitting ppl, then goes forward again smoking more protesters and drives off for several block before being stopped! Local news was there and caught the entire thing! Serves these idiots right in my mind


I feel like we should chip in and bail that person out!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1881219 said:


> Dramatic Video: Protesters Hit by Vehicle in Minneapolis
> 
> http://kstp.com/news/stories/s3631519.shtml?cat=1


Dang!......... Wasn't me BTW.


----------



## Slarry2Shovels

Green Grass;1881229 said:


> I feel like we should chip in and bail that person out!


Hell we gotta mount the plows for tomorrow anyway, I say let's clear some streets!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1881226 said:


> Way it's been for 3 days.


First local news i have seen in a week.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1881229 said:


> I feel like we should chip in and bail that person out!


I agree! Plow truck woulda worked better


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1881229 said:


> I feel like we should chip in and bail that person out!


Sounded like they circled the car and they took off


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1881240 said:


> I agree! Plow truck woulda worked better


I could have scooped up 11' worth with one of our Blizzards.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1881243 said:


> I could have scooped up 11' worth with one of our Blizzards.


Wow your out of jail already?!?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1881241 said:


> Sounded like they circled the car and they took off


Probably some old guy/lady that just had an accident. I probably would have driven away too, people were probably out for blood at that point. This is why you don't play in the street. It will probably be a hate crime by the end of it.


----------



## Green Grass

Slarry2Shovels;1881237 said:


> Hell we gotta mount the plows for tomorrow anyway, I say let's clear some streets!


Let's borrow a couple premier trucks.


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1881187 said:


> Why is that???


First night at fd.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1881259 said:


> First night at fd.


Do they do it every Tuesday?


----------



## CityGuy

Slarry2Shovels;1881195 said:


> Holy cafe! You fellas see the car run over protesters downtown?!?!


Unreal. Yet very deserved.


----------



## Slarry2Shovels

Green Grass;1881248 said:


> Let's borrow a couple premier trucks.


Good idea the dmax's won't spin out like the dodge would


----------



## MNPLOWCO

I love Ian's graphics. Shows color two counties S.W. away from the metro and keeps saying 1- 3 in the metro. How about 1 in the metro and 3 further southwest....which he finally said at the end...3 in the south west. And then his graphic says flurries on Friday and he says maybe up to 5" on Friday.
I hate the way he gives forecasts. Nothing but none matching info and as
loose as you can possibly be with numbers and graphics and FRKN' HYPE!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1881260 said:


> Do they do it every Tuesday?


I believe so.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Slarry2Shovels;1881262 said:


> Good idea the dmax's won't spin out like the dodge would


Hahahah!!!


----------



## MNPLOWCO

I state here that I will never watch a broadcast from Ian again. I have seen this juvenile weather reporting for too many years. Done with him.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

If you watch the video the car comes up to the crowd and people start to go toward it from the sides, THEN it goes into the crowd. It never backs up, look how fast FALSE info is spread


----------



## SSS Inc.

MNPLOWCO;1881273 said:


> I state here that I will never watch a broadcast from Ian again. I have seen this juvenile weather reporting for too many years. Done with him.


But what about the polar plunges??????


----------



## MNPLOWCO

SSS Inc.;1881276 said:


> But what about the polar plunges??????


He can stay under for all I care!


----------



## qualitycut

MNPLOWCO;1881267 said:


> I love Ian's graphics. Shows color two counties S.W. away from the metro and keeps saying 1- 3 in the metro. How about 1 in the metro and 3 further southwest....which he finally said at the end...3 in the south west. And then his graphic says flurries on Friday and he says maybe up to 5" on Friday.
> I hate the way he gives forecasts. Nothing but none matching info and as
> loose as you can possibly be with numbers and graphics and FRKN' HYPE!


That way hes covered no matter what happens.


----------



## CityGuy

Just saw the video on tv. Serves them right. No cop, no stop. You jay walk you get what you deserve.


----------



## TKLAWN

MNPLOWCO;1881279 said:


> He can stay under for all I care!


Agreed! He is the king of misinformation.


----------



## BossPlow614

Slarry2Shovels;1881237 said:


> Hell we gotta mount the plows for tomorrow anyway, I say let's clear some streets!


:laughing:

Let's bail them out. I can see the news headlines already. "Local Lawn/Landscape/Snow Contractors Band Together to Release Person that Ran Over Moronic Protestors in the Street."


----------



## CityGuy

These school districts need to grow a set. Get those kids back in the classroom. Who's liable if they get hurt? 

They want to teach them, do it in the classroom.


----------



## CityGuy

TKLAWN;1881287 said:


> Agreed! He is the king of misinformation.


#moronforcaster#


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1881290 said:


> These school districts need to grow a set. Get those kids back in the classroom. Who's liable if they get hurt?
> 
> They want to teach them, do it in the classroom.


You can call it "on the job training". Hahaha! That's probably what some of them will be, professional protestors.


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1881296 said:


> You can call it "on the job training". Hahaha! That's probably what some of them will be, professional protestors.


That's all we need. More idiots in the world.


----------



## albhb3

Hamelfire;1881290 said:


> These school districts need to grow a set. Get those kids back in the classroom. Who's liable if they get hurt?
> 
> They want to teach them, do it in the classroom.


whats the point I hear its a 36% HSgrad rate in minneapolis any.. hell lets throw some more money at it.....and I finally made it back got my nikes some autoparts a little cesars pizza and a tv on my way back next time I hope more of em get sqwished


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;1881301 said:


> whats the point I hear its a 36% HSgrad rate in minneapolis any.. hell lets throw some more money at it.....and I finally made it back got my nikes some autoparts a little cesars pizza and a tv on my way back


Hense why they should be in the classroom.


----------



## CityGuy

I don't understand why people in Mlps feet the need to protest and close a road. They do realize they are not going to change the outcome of what has happened.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Did anyone see the tweet the St. Paul superintendent wrote? She should be fired immediately


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Schaeffer showed all snow south of 394 tomorrow.


----------



## albhb3

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1881316 said:


> Did anyone see the tweet the St. Paul superintendent wrote? She should be fired immediately


please tell


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1881322 said:


> please tell


Soon after the announcement, Superintendent Valeria Silva tweeted, "No indictment for officer Wilson! Very sad day in America. How do I explain this to my black students?"


----------



## albhb3

that dumb **** needs to be fired


----------



## Camden

The driver of that car in Mpls is black so don't expect what happened to become a big news story.


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;1881301 said:


> whats the point I hear its a 36% HSgrad rate in minneapolis any.. hell lets throw some more money at it.....and I finally made it back got my nikes some autoparts a little cesars pizza and a tv on my way back next time I hope more of em get sqwished


I went to Mpls. Southwest and by the time I graduated our class size went from 800 something to less than 400. Lets just say 95% that graduated were of a certain ethnicity. That's a conservative number. We started out 50/50 or so. It starts and ends with the parents. Even with my little kids you can already pick out the ones in class that will fail. Parents don't show up for anything, homework never gets done etc. etc.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1881324 said:


> Soon after the announcement, Superintendent Valeria Silva tweeted, "No indictment for officer Wilson! Very sad day in America. How do I explain this to my black students?"


She could always start with explaining how the justice system works.


----------



## Camden

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1881316 said:


> Did anyone see the tweet the St. Paul superintendent wrote? She should be fired immediately





qualitycut;1881324 said:


> Soon after the announcement, Superintendent Valeria Silva tweeted, "No indictment for officer Wilson! Very sad day in America. How do I explain this to my black students?"


Absolutely shocking. No accountability either. Just say whatever you want, there won't be any repercussions.


----------



## albhb3

sss inc.;1881329 said:


> i went to mpls. Southwest and by the time i graduated our class size went from 800 something to less than 400. Lets just say 95% that graduated were of a certain ethnicity. That's a conservative number. We started out 50/50 or so. It starts and ends with the parents. Even with my little kids you can already pick out the ones in class that will fail. Parents don't show up for anything, homework never gets done etc. Etc.


no no no no no its whiteys fault


----------



## albhb3

Ohh I was gonna add with it being around 11 this morning the truck started right off not plugged in. It had to be the oil in it


----------



## SnoFarmer

albhb3;1881337 said:


> no no no no no its whiteys fault


Why wouldn't it be?


----------



## SnoFarmer

Why wouldn't it be the oil


----------



## albhb3

SnoFarmer;1881343 said:


> Why wouldn't it be?


cuz they white man 500 years ago made dem slaves just went over to afmerica and took em while they were all free. I read it in a minneapolis public school book


----------



## Doughboy12

Hamelfire;1881259 said:


> First night at fd.


Good luck... I hope it is boring. ;-)


----------



## albhb3

Doughboy12;1881352 said:


> Good luck... I hope it is boring. ;-)


here comes the brokeback mountain sequal...


----------



## SnoFarmer

albhb3;1881351 said:


> cuz they white man 500 years ago made dem slaves just went over to afmerica and took em while they were all free. I read it in a minneapolis public school book


Did the book tell ye that the black slave traders were black and that they came to the south and advertised cheep labor to the Cotten farmers

Yea it,s the crackers fault


----------



## Doughboy12

MNPLOWCO;1881267 said:


> I love Ian's graphics. Shows color two counties S.W. away from the metro and keeps saying 1- 3 in the metro. How about 1 in the metro and 3 further southwest....which he finally said at the end...3 in the south west. And then his graphic says flurries on Friday and he says maybe up to 5" on Friday.
> I hate the way he gives forecasts. Nothing but none matching info and as
> loose as you can possibly be with numbers and graphics and FRKN' HYPE!


Can't watch #9 because of Captian Hype. 
Breaks into programming for a good downpour all the time too.


----------



## albhb3

SnoFarmer;1881354 said:


> Did the book tell ye that the black slave traders were black and that they came to the south and advertised cheep labor to the Cotten farmers


NOPE I do remember the author was someone of the last name sh sharp sharpton thatsit


----------



## qualitycut

I guess they still dont know exact track for tomorrow's snow


----------



## Doughboy12

albhb3;1881301 said:


> whats the point I hear its a 36% HSgrad rate in minneapolis any.. hell lets throw some more money at it.....and I finally made it back got my nikes some autoparts a little cesars pizza and a tv on my way back next time I hope more of em get sqwished


Did you miss out on the booze or are you hoarding that.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1881362 said:


> I guess they still dont know exact track for tomorrow's snow


thats not important whats important is that it dont start till after 7am


----------



## SnoFarmer

albhb3;1881359 said:


> NOPE I do remember the author was someone of the last name sh sharp sharpton thatsit


Lol.


----------



## albhb3

Doughboy12;1881364 said:


> Did you miss out on the booze or are you hoarding that.


naw that chillin in the 8ft truck bed come get some


----------



## SnoFarmer

Doughboy12;1881364 said:


> Did you miss out on the booze or are you hoarding that.


Naw, bro yo get th good stff Fromm wall greens.

Snow for wens.


----------



## ringahding1

qualitycut;1881362 said:


> I guess they still dont know exact track for tomorrow's snow


Probably gettin the whopper then!


----------



## albhb3

SnoFarmer;1881371 said:


> Naw, bro yo get th good stff Fromm wall greens.


YOUR RACIST you should be ashamed

:laughing:


----------



## SnoFarmer

albhb3;1881375 said:


> YOUR RACIST you should be ashamed
> 
> :laughing:


Naw just ignorant

I've only had 2 friends that wer black in my life and they acted white.

And I have known less than 16 black people in my life

I know

Not maney ski or go rock climbing


----------



## qualitycut

ringahding1;1881374 said:


> Probably gettin the whopper then!


Dahl said it.


----------



## albhb3

SnoFarmer;1881378 said:


> Naw just ignorant
> 
> I've only had 2 friends that wer black in my life and they acted white.
> 
> And I have known less than 16 black people in my life
> 
> I know


unless you live in duluth theres no black people up there they dont like being outside downtown kinda like rats and same on the black firends deal


----------



## Slarry2Shovels

albhb3;1881359 said:


> NOPE I do remember the author was someone of the last name sh sharp sharpton thatsit


Praise the righteous word my brother


----------



## MNPLOWCO

qualitycut;1881362 said:


> I guess they still dont know exact track for tomorrow's snow


And that is totally legit! Just say it that way. I watched Dahl after Ian (the fool)
and Dahl simply said they are not sure yet on the track. Good. Have some
honesty in your reporting. Then correct the wrong info and put in the most current info. We all know it changes not only between the hours but between all of the input (Euro, Nam....weather bug...the weather channel...the two year old down the street). Don't get cute, especially when people are really interested in saftey (Thanks giving holiday travel) and the people working with weather, be it City, County, State or Private contractors that make a living and make it safe for others. I don't know how to "predict" the weather either, but I do know the difference between "flurries" and "5 INCHES"!!!! 
In my business, if I am supposed to plow a residential at "1234 Maple Street" in Mpls. and I go and plow the Cub Foods of 41 and 7 in Minnetonka.....I'm not doing my job very well. Or if I was Ian the plow driver ordered to plow that same residential, I would say with a
laugh, "I did a good job plowing somewhere in the upper midwest."
RANT OVER.....Maybe..stay tuned for my 10 O'clock spot where I will waste more of your time reading this stuff..just like Ian wastes my time!!!


----------



## qualitycut

MNPLOWCO;1881396 said:


> And that is totally legit! Just say it that way. I watched Dahl after Ian (the fool)
> and Dahl simply said they are not sure yet on the track. Good. Have some
> honesty in your reporting. Then correct the wrong info and put in the most current info. We all know it changes not only between the hours but between all of the input (Euro, Nam....weather bug...the weather channel...the two year old down the street). Don't get cute, especially when people are really interested in saftey (Thanks giving holiday travel) and the people working with weather, be it City, County, State or Private contractors that make a living and make it safe for others. I don't know how to "predict" the weather either, but I do know the difference between "flurries" and "5 INCHES"!!!!
> In my business, if I am supposed to plow a residential at "1234 Maple Street" in Mpls. and I go and plow the Cub Foods of 41 and 7 in Minnetonka.....I'm not doing my job very well. Or if I was Ian the plow driver ordered to plow that same residential, I would say with a
> laugh, "I did a good job plowing somewhere in the upper midwest."
> RANT OVER.....Maybe..stay tuned for my 10 O'clock spot where I will waste more of your time reading this stuff..just like Ian wastes my time!!!


Totally agree.


----------



## albhb3

if anyone wants a good read go read witnes41,s testimony bwahahaha


----------



## jimslawnsnow

MNPLOWCO;1881396 said:


> And that is totally legit! Just say it that way. I watched Dahl after Ian (the fool)
> and Dahl simply said they are not sure yet on the track. Good. Have some
> honesty in your reporting. Then correct the wrong info and put in the most current info. We all know it changes not only between the hours but between all of the input (Euro, Nam....weather bug...the weather channel...the two year old down the street). Don't get cute, especially when people are really interested in saftey (Thanks giving holiday travel) and the people working with weather, be it City, County, State or Private contractors that make a living and make it safe for others. I don't know how to "predict" the weather either, but I do know the difference between "flurries" and "5 INCHES"!!!!
> In my business, if I am supposed to plow a residential at "1234 Maple Street" in Mpls. and I go and plow the Cub Foods of 41 and 7 in Minnetonka.....I'm not doing my job very well. Or if I was Ian the plow driver ordered to plow that same residential, I would say with a
> laugh, "I did a good job plowing somewhere in the upper midwest."
> RANT OVER.....Maybe..stay tuned for my 10 O'clock spot where I will waste more of your time reading this stuff..just like Ian wastes my time!!!


this backs up my post the other day that these snows are harder to predict and pin point


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1881404 said:


> this backs up my post the other day that these snows are harder to predict and pin point


Which backs up my post from last year, where the more they try to pin point, the more often they leave themselves open to failure.

Truthfully they should use ovals like Novak. Little snow, more snow, stay home.


----------



## NorthernProServ

494 and Penn, auto transporter with 5 to 6 white corvettes all covered. Hmmmmmmm.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1881408 said:


> 494 and Penn, auto transporter with 5 to 6 white corvettes all covered. Hmmmmmmm.


Why hmmmmm???


----------



## SnowGuy73

Less than half inch tonight and 1-2" tomorrow.


----------



## ryde307

I don't mind the snow tomorrow but hope the thanksgiving stuff misses. I am leaving for California Thursday morning and won't be back till Monday. Also a bunch of guys had family things to do in and out of town.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1881407 said:


> Which backs up my post from last year, where the more they try to pin point, the more often they leave themselves open to failure.
> 
> Truthfully they should use ovals like Novak. Little snow, more snow, stay home.


they could just hire someone that can kinda read maps and say its going to snow a little, some, more and alot


----------



## skorum03

ryde307;1881416 said:


> I don't mind the snow tomorrow but hope the thanksgiving stuff misses. I am leaving for California Thursday morning and won't be back till Monday. Also a bunch of guys had family things to do in and out of town.


As long as the bulk of tomorrow is done by noon or a little later I'm fine with that. I would prefer to not have to deal with people on black Friday morning so I'm with ya there


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1881420 said:


> As long as the bulk of tomorrow is done by noon or a little later I'm fine with that. I would prefer to not have to deal with people on black Friday morning so I'm with ya there


You just want to go out drinking tomorrow


----------



## skorum03

Looking back to Monday, Novak was right by saying "its hard to buy into a major snow storm for MN Monday"


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1881412 said:


> Less than half inch tonight and 1-2" tomorrow.


Weird, im at nothing tonight 1-3 tomorrow


----------



## Bill1090

Wow you guys added a lot of pages while I was out chasing the brown critters!


----------



## skorum03

Bill1090;1881431 said:


> Wow you guys added a lot of pages while I was out chasing the brown critters!


That's what we do. Add pages.


----------



## skorum03

skorum03;1881436 said:


> That's what we do. Add pages.


And by we, I mean lwmwr, snow guy, S^3 and lately, doughboy


----------



## albhb3

Bill1090;1881431 said:


> Wow you guys added a lot of pages while I was out chasing the brown critters!


Well I would call that runnin over the brown critters


----------



## Bill1090

Looks like I'm still around 1"-2" for tomorrow.


----------



## albhb3

skorum03;1881443 said:


> And by we, I mean lwmwr, snow guy, S^3 and lately, doughboy


what the hell


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1881426 said:


> Weird, im at nothing tonight 1-3 tomorrow


Your further east.


----------



## Bill1090

albhb3;1881447 said:


> Well I would call that runnin over the brown critters


:laughing: :laughing: Don't worry they're protesting down here to I hear.


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1881443 said:


> And by we, I mean lwmwr, snow guy, S^3 and lately, doughboy


I haven't been around much....


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1881463 said:


> I haven't been around much....


Was speaking in general terms


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1881475 said:


> Was speaking in general terms


I meant today.......


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1881476 said:


> I meant today.......


We could probably analyze this pretty deeply.... Haha


----------



## SnowGuy73

News updated on Facebook. .. damn!






.


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1881479 said:


> We could probably analyze this pretty deeply.... Haha


And then?.


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1881482 said:


> And then?.


Not sure. We haven't done it yet


----------



## cbservicesllc

skorum03;1881422 said:


> Looking back to Monday, Novak was right by saying "its hard to buy into a major snow storm for MN Monday"


Ha! Funny!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1881481 said:


> News updated on Facebook. .. damn!
> 
> .


...............?


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1881483 said:


> Not sure. We haven't done it yet


Haha. ...........


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1881486 said:


> ...............?


Timing ducks.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1881489 said:


> Timing ducks.


Sucks...........................................


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1881481 said:


> News updated on Facebook. .. damn!
> 
> .


I don't get it...


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1881490 said:


> Sucks...........................................


This phone is a dick.


----------



## Polarismalibu

So what's on the burn list for Ferguson tonight


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1881496 said:


> I don't get it...


Me either...


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;1881498 said:


> So what's on the burn list for Ferguson tonight


Wal-Mart....


----------



## Drakeslayer

Polarismalibu;1881498 said:


> So what's on the burn list for Ferguson tonight


The Workforce Center......


----------



## SnoFarmer

pants up- don't loot
pants up -don't loot
:waving:


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1881497 said:


> This phone is a dick.


No new phone yet?


----------



## TKLAWN

albhb3;1881365 said:


> thats not important whats important is that it dont start till after 7am


I'd be happier than a possum eating cafe if that happens!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1881510 said:


> No new phone yet?


Swapped it for the same. It didn't help and I will be back tomorrow.


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1881514 said:


> Swapped it for the same. It didn't help and I will be back tomorrow.


Try a Droid Turbo if you have Verizon. Girlfriend just got one. It's a lot better than my Note 3.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hourly shows 2.4" tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1881518 said:


> Try a Droid Turbo if you have Verizon. Girlfriend just got one. It's a lot better than my Note 3.


Noted.....


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;1881498 said:


> So what's on the burn list for Ferguson tonight


:laughing:

the scanner is up over 15000 somebody just got carjacked 
probably another nappy headed hoe wig store
theres a new jurasic park commin out that looks sweet


----------



## djagusch

New nws weather story out. Saying it could drift north.


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;1881526 said:


> New nws weather story out. Saying it could drift north.


Yup, just peachy


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1881497 said:


> This phone is a dick.


Thats really not a nice way to use my name.



albhb3;1881523 said:


> :laughing:
> 
> the scanner is up over 15000 somebody just got carjacked
> probably another nappy headed hoe wig store
> theres a new jurasic park commin out that looks sweet


Seriously there is a new Jurassic Park Movie? I just watched the first one for the first time in years and I forgot how much I loved it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hey SSS... or someone that has knowledge on resi driveways... I have a client that has a parking area about 3 cars wide and 1 car deep... keeps getting pissed that we dig up his class 5 parking area with the plows... Says he paid $1800 to have it re-done this summer... How much roughly to pave an area that size? Sounds like he spent a good chunk that he could have paid for asphalt... For all I know maybe that small area would cost like 10K... I don't know...


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;1881526 said:


> New nws weather story out. Saying it could drift north.


It'll be on the lighter side... no worries here...


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;1881529 said:


> Thats really not a nice way to use my name.
> 
> Seriously there is a new Jurassic Park Movie? I just watched the first one for the first time in years and I forgot how much I loved it.


yup comes out june 12th the trailer came out today


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1881528 said:


> Yup, just peachy


I know Right? Its freakin' Awesome!!!!!!!! I heart snow.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1881532 said:


> Hey SSS... or someone that has knowledge on resi driveways... I have a client that has a parking area about 3 cars wide and 1 car deep... keeps getting pissed that we dig up his class 5 parking area with the plows... Says he paid $1800 to have it re-done this summer... How much roughly to pave an area that size? Sounds like he spent a good chunk that he could have paid for asphalt... For all I know maybe that small area would cost like 10K... I don't know...


Hes full of cafe or he got bent over


----------



## albhb3

so they caught 2 guys from mn trying to head to syria now kill em


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1881532 said:


> Hey SSS... or someone that has knowledge on resi driveways... I have a client that has a parking area about 3 cars wide and 1 car deep... keeps getting pissed that we dig up his class 5 parking area with the plows... Says he paid $1800 to have it re-done this summer... How much roughly to pave an area that size? Sounds like he spent a good chunk that he could have paid for asphalt... For all I know maybe that small area would cost like 10K... I don't know...


So like 30 x 25 maybe??? He could pave it for under $3,000 if the base was already there. Probably less actually. If that square was in the middle of a parking lot I'd do it for $15-1800.

If he paid 1800 for some grading he's an idiot unless they excavated several inches and brought in the class five. Give me 20 minutes and I'd have it perfect.


----------



## TKLAWN

Novak must be off for the holidays.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1881542 said:


> Hes full of cafe or he got bent over





SSS Inc.;1881548 said:


> So like 30 x 25 maybe??? He could pave it for under $3,000 if the base was already there. Probably less actually. If that square was in the middle of a parking lot I'd do it for $15-1800.
> 
> If he paid 1800 for some grading he's an idiot unless they excavated several inches and brought in the class five. Give me 20 minutes and I'd have it perfect.


Alright... that's what I thought... 35 x 25...


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1881549 said:


> Novak must be off for the holidays.


No Travel Impact Maps on one of the busiest travel weeks of the year?????


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;1881549 said:


> Novak must be off for the holidays.


I like the moniker!


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1881549 said:


> Novak must be off for the holidays.


Maybe he's in hiding.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1881553 said:


> No Travel Impact Maps on one of the busiest travel weeks of the year?????


Haha. Good point.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1881552 said:


> Alright... that's what I thought... 35 x 25...


We actually have a couple gravel lots in Uptown. There is nothing you can do to avoid screwing them up. This guy is dreaming if he thinks his class 5 is not going to be an issue, especially early in the season.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1881558 said:


> Haha. Good point.


We should all just bombard him with random travel questions. I'll take S. Minneapolis to Richfield.


----------



## skorum03

I'll take 94 east towards eau claire


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1881562 said:


> I'll take 94 east towards eau claire


So will my family tomorrow morning, so I would like that one asked.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CNN showing the Guard getting riled up against protesters.


----------



## unit28

Any chance it goes way north


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1881564 said:


> So will my family tomorrow morning, so I would like that one asked.


Well ask the darn question already.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1881526 said:


> New nws weather story out. Saying it could drift north.


We knew that as soon as the RAP showed 4.5" earlier.


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1881569 said:


> Any chance it goes way north


Whats way north?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1881553 said:


> No Travel Impact Maps on one of the busiest travel weeks of the year?????


Probably because his powerhouse storm was a bust for here


----------



## skorum03

I did it...


----------



## qualitycut

Awesome my other driver is going out of town friday to sunday. Cafe


----------



## Polarismalibu

Winter weather advisory now


----------



## Polarismalibu

3-5" now...


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1881575 said:


> Whats way north?


Mora..........


----------



## NorthernProServ

polarismalibu;1881583 said:


> winter weather advisory now


f !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;1881578 said:


> I did it...


Nice Work. Thumbs Up We need more though. C'mon people.....Make something up.


----------



## unit28

The js really jumps north on the virga site


----------



## 09Daxman

Hello again everyone! Hope everyone had a good summer and doing alright. I had an expensive summer, bought a house in afton sitting on 5 acres and I love it, and I hate it. So freaking expensive. Oh well it will be worth it in the end. Also not plowing with my 09 dmax anymore, using my bosses truck, 05 chevy gasser. I can't believe how much that drinks. 

Anyway as for snow, my phone is saying 1 to 2 inches tomorrow. Not really sure what time it's suppose to start though, anyone have an eta of it? That is if it actually hit


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1881559 said:


> We actually have a couple gravel lots in Uptown. There is nothing you can do to avoid screwing them up. This guy is dreaming if he thinks his class 5 is not going to be an issue, especially early in the season.


Right... First thing I've heard from him in 14 days since we plowed... It was wet heavy snow and the ground was warm...



SSS Inc.;1881560 said:


> We should all just bombard him with random travel questions. I'll take S. Minneapolis to Richfield.


I'll take Maple Grove to Rogers...


----------



## unit28

Going in tomorrow for two two mri reports
Have a good thanksgiving y'all


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1881598 said:


> The js really jumps north on the virga site


I hear ya. My jet stream always jumps on those websites as well.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Jeremy, we need you over on Novaks page. We got a good thing going right now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1881576 said:


> Probably because his powerhouse storm was a bust for here


This...... haha!


----------



## qualitycut

Winter weather advisory for me too but still 1-3.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Up to 2-4" tomorrow now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1881618 said:


> Winter weather advisory for me too but still 1-3.


Me too but I'm at 3.1 on the hourly. Do you have any travel questions for Dr. Novak?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1881623 said:


> Me too but I'm at 3.1 on the hourly. Do you have any travel questions for Dr. Novak?


Im at 2.3.........


----------



## SSS Inc.

I think I'll draw my own travel impact map and post it to Novaks page.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1881623 said:


> Me too but I'm at 3.1 on the hourly. Do you have any travel questions for Dr. Novak?


I think Andy already asked


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1881603 said:


> Going in tomorrow for two two mri reports
> Have a good thanksgiving y'all


Hope all goes well!


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1881581 said:


> Awesome my other driver is going out of town friday to sunday. Cafe


I'm still here. ;-)


----------



## cbservicesllc

Still at 1-3 here as well... up to 2.4 on hourly...


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1881630 said:


> I'm still here. ;-)


Yea, you may be needed.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1881628 said:


> I think Andy already asked


Not for Quality. He might be going from say Inver grove to Cottage Grove. IDK.......


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1881632 said:


> Yea, you may be needed.


I will be in Garisson on Saturday. Maybe.


----------



## skorum03

Drakeslayer;1881628 said:


> I think Andy already asked


That was a different Andy...?


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1881632 said:


> Yea, you may be needed.


You have my number. After hours you have to call it 2x in a row for it to ring...FYI.


----------



## qualitycut

Sss i think you need to check your math, your hourly is 2.1


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;1881636 said:


> That was a different Andy...?


Yes it was......


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1881636 said:


> That was a different Andy...?


Duck killer......


----------



## TKLAWN

I buttered up the good doctor a little.:laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1881639 said:


> Sss i think you need to check your math, your hourly is 2.1


Nope, Hold on I will post pic.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1881643 said:


> Nope, Hold on I will post pic.


http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?lat=44.97997&lon=-93.26383616199968&unit=0&lg=english&FcstType=graphical


----------



## TKLAWN

cbservicesllc;1881555 said:


> I like the moniker!


Thank You! (meatsauce voice)


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1881641 said:


> Duck killer......


Married Andy...


----------



## Drakeslayer

skorum03;1881647 said:


> Married Andy...


Haha.... Yes


----------



## qualitycut

Im good, accu has me at 1.1


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1881352 said:


> Good luck... I hope it is boring. ;-)


2 Calls first night. Not bad.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1881645 said:


> http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?lat=44.97997&lon=-93.26383616199968&unit=0&lg=english&FcstType=graphical


:laughing: That shows 2.5"

Heres mine. They are all over the place across MPLS. I clicked on the map close to my house and got 3.1, Now I have 2.8"


----------



## qualitycut

100% now for tomorrow.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1881656 said:


> :laughing: That shows 2.5"
> 
> Heres mine. They are all over the place across MPLS. I clicked on the map close to my house and got 3.1, Now I have 2.8"


It was at 2.1 when i put it up

.3,1.4,.4


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1881514 said:


> Swapped it for the same. It didn't help and I will be back tomorrow.


lg2 great phone


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1881657 said:


> 100% now for tomorrow.


Same here but they lowered my hourly totals


----------



## qualitycut

My less than half inch tomorrow night is gone.


----------



## Camden

I posted a map on Novak's page.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Roy, I can't see the map! :laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1881668 said:


> I posted a map on Novak's page.


Haha lwnmr is screwed


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1881667 said:


> My less than half inch tomorrow night is gone.


The us models really seem to have it out of here by mid afternoon.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1881671 said:


> Haha lwnmr is screwed


You can see it?


----------



## TKLAWN

now that is freaking funny.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1881675 said:


> You can see it?


You really can't?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1881674 said:


> The us models really seem to have it out of here by mid afternoon.


Your RAP go down on meteo?


----------



## CityGuy

And here it is.


----------



## TKLAWN

Camden;1881677 said:


> You really can't?


oh it's there, you have to click on posts to page. It's right above your post.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1881677 said:


> You really can't?


No. I see the little image square but nothing opens. Weird. Thanks for stealing my idea.  jk


----------



## skorum03

That made me laugh out loud Roy haha


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1881675 said:


> You can see it?


You have to open "Posts to Page" to see the attachment... That Roy guy is such a Richard...


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1881681 said:


> No. I see the little image square but nothing opens. Weird. Thanks for stealing my idea.  jk


You're supposed to generate the travel impact map, I did the storm totals.


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1881680 said:


> oh it's there, you have to click on posts to page. It's right above your post.


Yep, that works.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Then there's another Richard on there pretending he's actually empathizing with another woman's actual worry... Hahahaha


----------



## NorthernProServ

Hamelfire;1881663 said:


> lg2 great phone


Thats what I got. GF got the G3 two months after I got mine, even nicer !


----------



## TKLAWN

cbservicesllc;1881688 said:


> Then there's another Richard on there pretending he's actually empathizing with another woman's actual worry... Hahahaha


:laughing: well, not so much. I may or may not have put that on there from the wife's page.:laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1881690 said:


> :laughing: well, not so much. I may or may not have put that on there from the wife's page.:laughing:


I thought that might be the case. I'm sure he gets an alert with every post. He's probably on the phone with hammer right now trying to whip a video together.


----------



## tacovic

09Daxman;1881600 said:


> Hello again everyone! Hope everyone had a good summer and doing alright. I had an expensive summer, bought a house in afton sitting on 5 acres and I love it, and I hate it. So freaking expensive. Oh well it will be worth it in the end. Also not plowing with my 09 dmax anymore, using my bosses truck, 05 chevy gasser. I can't believe how much that drinks.
> 
> Anyway as for snow, my phone is saying 1 to 2 inches tomorrow. Not really sure what time it's suppose to start though, anyone have an eta of it? That is if it actually hit


Ive got a house in Lakeland. I would love to end up in Afton. Also have an 07 duramax


----------



## TKLAWN

busted, the wife just asked if I posted something from her facebook.

I couldn't stop laughing telling her the story.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1881695 said:


> busted, the wife just asked if I posted something from her facebook.
> 
> I couldn't stop laughing telling her the story.


Then she probably laughed at you, they dont get our plowsite humor.


----------



## tacovic

Looks like I won't be headed to South Dakota for thanksgiving. Hoping both clippers miss us!


----------



## qualitycut

Novak has his phone number listed there.


----------



## qualitycut

tacovic;1881700 said:


> Looks like I won't be headed to South Dakota for thanksgiving. Hoping both clippers miss us!


Dahl showed Friday's system just north of the downtowns


----------



## tacovic

qualitycut;1881702 said:


> Dahl showed Friday's system just north of the downtowns


That would be great. Not that worried about tomorrow as long as I can head out after in time for Thanksgiving.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1881701 said:


> Novak has his phone number listed there.


You should call and make sure he is ok!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1881704 said:


> You should call and make sure he is ok!


New truck is in service.


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;1881690 said:


> :laughing: well, not so much. I may or may not have put that on there from the wife's page.:laughing:


Hahahahahahaha.... THAT is awesome!


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1881705 said:


> New truck is in service.


It wasn't last week


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1881707 said:


> It wasn't last week


Is as of tonight


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1881709 said:


> Is as of tonight


We gave them cafe when they didn't bring it to the fire last week.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1881701 said:


> Novak has his phone number listed there.


Should we send him texts asking how serious the storm is?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1881712 said:


> We gave them cafe when they didn't bring it to the fire last week.


Just got air packs in tonight and waiting on portables but it's ready to go.


----------



## 09Daxman

tacovic;1881694 said:


> Ive got a house in Lakeland. I would love to end up in Afton. Also have an 07 duramax


I love it out here. I have a pine tree boarder around the property so I can't see any of my neighbors. You have a classic duramax or a NBS? Anything done to it?


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1881718 said:


> Just got air packs in tonight and waiting on portables but it's ready to go.


Slow pokes!..


----------



## DDB

Anybody else notice that the 00z GFS and 04z RAP have really gone down for totals???


----------



## SSS Inc.

DDB;1881730 said:


> Anybody else notice that the 00z GFS and 04z RAP have really gone down for totals???


Yes. the rap has been up and down all night. I won't be awake but I would trust it more come about 4 a.m. The gfs is interesting though but it was late to the party to begin with so who knows.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1881733 said:


> Yes. the rap has been up and down all night. I won't be awake but I would trust it more come about 4 a.m. The gfs is interesting though but it was late to the party to begin with so who knows.


Yeah looking at the GFS it presents a pretty sharp cutoff line running North/South... Not much at the airport, steadily more as you go West...


----------



## cbservicesllc

cbservicesllc;1881742 said:


> Yeah looking at the GFS it presents a pretty sharp cutoff line running North/South... Not much at the airport, steadily more as you go West...


Of course that's just the GFS... 05z RAP is up at 2.5"


----------



## TKLAWN

Nothing to see here.


----------



## NorthernProServ

TKLAWN;1881760 said:


> Nothing to see here.


Same !!! Back to bed


----------



## djagusch

Calm before the storm?

Nws forecast discussion hasn't given up. Talking dry slot though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Nothing here. It will be interesting to see what happens. Top side sure wants to crash down from Little Falls and stop the snow at about Mankato.


----------



## SnowGuy73

24° breezy light snow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm up to 3-5".


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hourly shows 3.6".


----------



## ryde307

I am about the same as snow. Radar shows it basically sitting outside my neighborhood but I font have a flake yet.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Whoops..............


----------



## SnowGuy73

Just a light dusting here.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Just got up to check, just to be sure.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1881796 said:


> Just got up to check, just to be sure.


And you saw??????????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NAM keeps a fair amount of moisture in the area through this evening.

NW WI band wants to develop back over me, but is sliding east quite quickly.

Looks like just west of Mankato will end up with 6-8" if that pocket just sits there like it's been doing all morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Snowing decent now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NAM shows Friday's snow barely getting to me, let alone the cities.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I'm at 3-5. Looking at the radar it looks like its moving east with a little counter clockwise spin

Oops I mean north


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Channel 4 says 1" on the NE side, 2-3" on the SW side, mainly around noon.

I would also like them to bring Natalie back.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

3S should be happy. Live action shot on the 5 shows snow falling at the airport.


----------



## TKLAWN

3.1 on the hourly from now to noon.

NWS also confirms lwnmwrman that it's speeding up. No secondary wave will likely develop.


----------



## TKLAWN

How am I supposed to know when to start plowing without any updates from DR. Novak.


Snow looks nice and fluffy on TV.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sven Sven the Weatherman's map.... Through 11 pm.


----------



## SnowGuy73

About a half inch here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Barlow sticking with "about an inch, maybe two" for the north metro.

1-3" for the heart of the metro.

2-4 for SW metro, south.


----------



## ringahding1

Still @ 2-4" says NOAA for Stillwater. 

Buddy in North Mpls had the back end of his plow truck crashed into last night @ 50mph.. Dude Tried to flea the scene, po po got em. Apparently he stole his girlfriend's car, then he called her tryna scam and tell her to say to the PO it was stolen. Oops she had already reported it stolen and gave his name...:laughing:

Buddy just texted his truck will limp through this event.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1881827 said:


> Barlow sticking with "about an inch, maybe two" for the north metro.
> 
> 1-3" for the heart of the metro.
> 
> 2-4 for SW metro, south.


Marler says about the same.


----------



## Green Grass

Dusting here not snowing anymore.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS has been light blue over me for a while now. I have nothing falling yet.

Need to get that Mankato blob to start sliding east, south, southeast, something.


----------



## qualitycut

Dusting here as well


----------



## cbservicesllc

Got a little worried when the City just went by... Must be salting... nothing to report here


----------



## SnowGuy73

Brickman on 4 says 2" most of the metro.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1881844 said:


> Brickman on 4 says 2" most of the metro.


Us in the NE don't count as "most".


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1881841 said:


> NWS has been light blue over me for a while now. I have nothing falling yet.
> 
> Need to get that Mankato blob to start sliding east, south, southeast, something.


Same......


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1881843 said:


> Got a little worried when the City just went by... Must be salting... nothing to report here


I used to worry till last storm we had an inch they went buy 5 times.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1881841 said:


> NWS has been light blue over me for a while now. I have nothing falling yet.
> 
> Need to get that Mankato blob to start sliding east, south, southeast, something.


Way southeast.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1881846 said:


> Us in the NE don't count as "most".


Keith had you at 1-2


----------



## ringahding1

Marler says 1-2" for East, North East Metro...sounds good to me...


----------



## qualitycut

ringahding1;1881852 said:


> Marler says 1-2" for East, North East Metro...sounds good to me...


Yea, i will take 1 inch today and 0 tomorrow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Watching the news and traffic cams of 35/county road 60, I feel I should go get preplowing.

Then I get out of bed, crack the blinds, and hope and pray it stays the way it is right now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

very light snow here now.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1881800 said:


> And you saw??????????


I saw nothing, and still see nothing


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1881843 said:


> Got a little worried when the City just went by... Must be salting... nothing to report here


They are preplowing


----------



## TKLAWN

It's been snowing here since 4:45, so far 1/4 inch.


----------



## djagusch

New nws weather story out. Suppose to snow till midnight in wc wi


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1881861 said:


> New nws weather story out. Suppose to snow till midnight in wc wi


Congrats??????


----------



## ringahding1

qualitycut;1881853 said:


> Yea, i will take 1 inch today and 0 tomorrow.











Turkey Turkey!!!! I will take that all day every other day! ! !


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1881861 said:


> New nws weather story out. Suppose to snow till midnight in wc wi


Whoa whoa whoa....the weather story says it's supposed to snow until midnight now???


----------



## DDB

LwnmwrMan22;1881864 said:


> Whoa whoa whoa....the weather story says it's supposed to snow until midnight now???


I think its for west/central Wisconsin


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My hourly has dropped pre-noon, but increased post-noon.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

DDB;1881868 said:


> I think its for west/central Wisconsin


Nope.... Showing snow over all of us until 6 pm through midnight.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1881864 said:


> Whoa whoa whoa....the weather story says it's supposed to snow until midnight now???


Did you see novaks map? You are at like 3-5


----------



## DDB

LwnmwrMan22;1881870 said:


> Nope.... Showing snow over all of us until 6 pm through midnight.


That changes things a little!


----------



## qualitycut

Im going with nws is going to be wrong on this one and be on the high end.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

DDB;1881878 said:


> That changes things a little!


Right. I was planning on hitting townhomes by 3-4, clearing out the commercials as they close through the evening, being done by midnight and actually enjoying Thanksgiving.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1881880 said:


> Right. I was planning on hitting townhomes by 3-4, clearing out the commercials as they close through the evening, being done by midnight and actually enjoying Thanksgiving.


Until it snows tomorrow night


----------



## DDB

LwnmwrMan22;1881880 said:


> Right. I was planning on hitting townhomes by 3-4, clearing out the commercials as they close through the evening, being done by midnight and actually enjoying Thanksgiving.


That was my plan too..guess I'll be sleepy before I eat any turkey.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

...............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1881881 said:


> Until it snows tomorrow night


No big deal tomorrow night.

Just didn't want to be a zombie over dinner.


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;1881860 said:


> It's been snowing here since 4:45, so far 1/4 inch.


Well... I guess it is supposed to be an all day event right?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1881870 said:


> Nope.... Showing snow over all of us until 6 pm through midnight.


Come on, can't they be right EVER??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Okay, for you guys that use MnDOT's website on your phone for traffic cams, 511mn is an excellent app to use instead.

Much easier to pull up traffic cams, plus the cams show full screen.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just started having very tiny flakes starting to fall now.


----------



## DDB

LwnmwrMan22;1881892 said:


> Okay, for you guys that use MnDOT's website on your phone for traffic cams, 511mn is an excellent app to use instead.
> 
> Much easier to pull up traffic cams, plus the cams show full screen.


Thanks Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1881876 said:


> Did you see novaks map? You are at like 3-5


Feet.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1881880 said:
 

> Right. I was planning on hitting townhomes by 3-4, clearing out the commercials as they close through the evening, being done by midnight and actually enjoying Thanksgiving.


That was going to be my plan as well...


----------



## qualitycut

I just dont want snow at all after tomorrow, shoveler and one driver are gone.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1881899 said:


> That was going to be my plan as well...


I dont think you need to worry yet.


----------



## andersman02

Snowing with 1/4 to 1/2 down... going to get mounted then come home and play cod until I have to go out... going to bee a long night


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1881892 said:


> Okay, for you guys that use MnDOT's website on your phone for traffic cams, 511mn is an excellent app to use instead.
> 
> Much easier to pull up traffic cams, plus the cams show full screen.


This... except I usually use it for accidents to find where they actually are...


----------



## Slarry2Shovels

Got a buddy that subs.....already on his way to EP!! Have fun smelling that cutting edge


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Slarry2Shovels;1881905 said:


> Got a buddy that subs.....already on his way to EP!! Have fun smelling that cutting edge


It's warm enough....and traffic through the day, I've toyed with the idea of heading out to salt a couple banks quick and see if they would stay melted down, especially on the north side here where we should only see 1" +/-.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Tiny flakes have been falling here for about 15 min


----------



## PremierL&L

I love there graph shows the most snow in carver county yet they have snow reports from this morning that have 4 inches down south of Kato good call NWS just a cafe show this year


----------



## Slarry2Shovels

Township just went by, both blades down, pushing more gravel than snow


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1881908 said:


> It's warm enough....and traffic through the day, I've toyed with the idea of heading out to salt a couple banks quick and see if they would stay melted down, especially on the north side here where we should only see 1" +/-.


Remember that one time last year a bunch of us got burned, salted everything by 6am and ended up getting 6" or whatever it was


----------



## PremierL&L

Edit now 6 inches in Amboy


----------



## qualitycut

Cafe, the greens coming right at me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

About an inch here now.


----------



## qualitycut

Dusting here still


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Slarry2Shovels;1881905 said:


> Got a buddy that subs.....already on his way to EP!! Have fun smelling that cutting edge


EP has something to plow already...???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Watching the radar, the front is sliding SE from Little Falls.

The snow is forming along the front.

The snow that's been at Mankato all morning, sliding up, the last 2-3 frames of the radar, the top side of that blob has gotten slammed back SE.

Hopefully the front that's sliding SE will push the snow out of here.

Getting to be a pretty sizable band of snow that'll slide across the cities though. IMO, there's our 1.2".


----------



## qualitycut

MNPLOWCO;1881934 said:


> EP has something to plow already...???


Lakeville has 1 inch. I guess if you have accounts where you hit an inch and plow till it stops.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1881935 said:


> Watching the radar, the front is sliding SE from Little Falls.
> 
> The snow is forming along the front.
> 
> The snow that's been at Mankato all morning, sliding up, the last 2-3 frames of the radar, the top side of that blob has gotten slammed back SE.
> 
> Hopefully the front that's sliding SE will push the snow out of here.
> 
> Getting to be a pretty sizable band of snow that'll slide across the cities though. IMO, there's our 1.2".


Yea those greens that were coming north are now shooting back east.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

I've go 1/16 of an inch on the hard and on the Garbage cans. Does EP have an inch? Cuz I've go to get there
and done on a commercial before 8:45 if there is an inch down. Any one with real time stats. Otherwise I shoot out of here in 5 mins.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO;1881940 said:


> I've go 1/16 of an inch on the hard and on the Garbage cans. Does EP have an inch? Cuz I've go to get there
> and done on a commercial before 8:45 if there is an inch down. Any one with real time stats. Otherwise I shoot out of here in 5 mins.


Roads are pretty white on the traffic cams. I would think by 8:45 you'd be pretty close.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Channel 4 shows me at 1.4 metro at 2.0 new Ulm with 4.3 for totals at 830 tonight. 30 seconds or so before that he said south central could get 6"-8"


----------



## Bill1090

Novak has a map up


----------



## Slarry2Shovels

MNPLOWCO;1881940 said:


> I've go 1/16 of an inch on the hard and on the Garbage cans. Does EP have an inch? Cuz I've go to get there
> and done on a commercial before 8:45 if there is an inch down. Any one with real time stats. Otherwise I shoot out of here in 5 mins.


I highly doubt they have an inch. Like I said my buddy is a sub and it's for a large company so they head out when the manager says go. Apparently the dude doesn't even go check anything he just goes off of what the news says #moron


----------



## Camden

We did a sidewalk run. Just enough to coat everything but it just started snowing again.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1881936 said:


> Lakeville has 1 inch. I guess if you have accounts where you hit an inch and plow till it stops.


Not at my house. Had maybe a 1/4 when I left @7
Could be by now but I doubt it. 
Tiny little flakes are a sign of a prolonged snowfall. Big flakes not so much...as you all know by now? Always exceptions to the rule but a good guideline.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1881947 said:


> Novak has a map up


Pretty much a copy of others. No info either


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22;1881944 said:


> Roads are pretty white on the traffic cams. I would think by 8:45 you'd be pretty close.


DANG! Here I go to possibly waste 45 mins and fuel...Hate it.
Thank Lwnmwr. I'm gone from base.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1881945 said:


> Channel 4 shows me at 1.4 metro at 2.0 new Ulm with 4.3 for totals at 830 tonight. 30 seconds or so before that he said south central could get 6"-8"


Mankato is at 4 so far i believe


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Slarry2Shovels;1881948 said:


> I highly doubt they have an inch. Like I said my buddy is a sub and it's for a large company so they head out when the manager says go. Apparently the dude doesn't even go check anything he just goes off of what the news says #moron


Just plain lazy or he sat in some glue


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Have about 1/16" in **** rapids


----------



## qualitycut

So he has minneapolis at 4 plus.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You guys south of 394, west of 35W. 

Looks like you're in the snow for a while.

The top is crashing down, but instead of the snow moving to the SE, the top is just flattening out.

The moisture is still streaming up 169, headed to EP, but it isn't really sliding east yet.

For my sake, I'm hoping the front gets through the north side and sits about 694.

I don't do any shoveling south of hwy 10, over to WBL.


----------



## qualitycut

Coldest thanksgiving in 30 years.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

6.5" in Winnebago


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1881967 said:


> Coldest thanksgiving in 30 years.


That's not true. I remember taking a truck out on the ice on Black Friday one year.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

The damn media are making these riots worse


----------



## Polarismalibu

Marler is just as annoying as Ian


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1881972 said:


> That's not true. I remember taking a truck out on the ice on Black Friday one year.


Whats that have to do with it, they said coldest thanksgiving which would be one day.


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1881973 said:


> The damn media are making these riots worse


This.........


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1881967 said:


> Coldest thanksgiving in 30 years.


Wcco says 40° by Tuesday again.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1881973 said:


> The damn media are making these riots worse


This.........


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1881978 said:


> Whats that have to do with it, they said coldest thanksgiving which would be one day.


Yep... And it is a late one this year. Hahahaha


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1881880 said:


> Right. I was planning on hitting townhomes by 3-4, clearing out the commercials as they close through the evening, being done by midnight and actually enjoying Thanksgiving.


Thats what we are going to do. Weather channel is saying only 1" here, works for me i am starting to prep all my side dishes now so all i got to do is throw them in the oven tomorrow. ...


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;1881973 said:


> The damn media are making these riots worse


Yep.......


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1881978 said:


> Whats that have to do with it, they said coldest thanksgiving which would be one day.


I'm guessing it had to be colder then 19 that year on thanksgiving. Even two years ago I'm pretty sure it was. Had a ice storm that night


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1881980 said:


> Wcco says 40° by Tuesday again.


Someone commented on Novak's page saying Douglas is saying 50's for next week. John dee says rain December 3rd


----------



## ringahding1

Very Light snow here, roads are great...dusting on the windshield


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1881983 said:


> Thats what we are going to do. Weather channel is saying only 1" here, works for me i am starting to prep all my side dishes now so all i got to do is throw them in the oven tomorrow. ...


Oh look at you little Suzy home maker....lol


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1881889 said:


> No big deal tomorrow night.
> 
> Just didn't want to be a zombie over dinner.


Thankfully we don't eat till 2:00. I got about 25 people coming tomorrow. .......


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1881985 said:


> I'm guessing it had to be colder then 19 that year on thanksgiving. Even two years ago I'm pretty sure it was. Had a ice storm that night


Ice storms...and I am generalizing.... Usually go along with a warmer day, into a colder front.... But I'm no weatherman.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Coach - you guys didn't get much out of that last burst, right? Still got some flurries hanging around?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1881991 said:


> Ice storms...and I am generalizing.... Usually go along with a warmer day, into a colder front.... But I'm no weatherman.


I remember leaving dinner to salt and my pos 6.0 blew up and spent half the night fixing it to finish salting then the pos blew up again. Bad night


----------



## Doughboy12

1995-20
1989-18
1985-11
1977-16
These are the highs on thanksgiving.
Picked out the cold ones.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Snowing at a decent pace now


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1881986 said:


> Someone commented on Novak's page saying Douglas is saying 50's for next week. John dee says rain December 3rd


Son of a.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have some decent snow now. Hopefully short lived.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1881985 said:


> I'm guessing it had to be colder then 19 that year on thanksgiving. Even two years ago I'm pretty sure it was. Had a ice storm that night


http://www.dnr.state.mn.us/climate/journal/thanksgiving_climatology.html


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1881988 said:


> Oh look at you little Suzy home maker....lol


I love to cook. Spent 10 years as head cook at 3 different restaurant in Rochester. On top of that, i got mommy and grandmommy training so everyone loves to come to my place for the holidays. Put a dot of my gravy on your forehead and your tongue will slap the piss out of you to get to it....


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1882004 said:


> I love to cook. Spent 10 years as head cook at 3 different restaurant in Rochester. On top of that, i got mommy and grandmommy training so everyone loves to come to my place for the holidays. Put a dot of my gravy on your forehead and your tongue will slap the piss out of you to get to it....


Love that... Any I would know?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

JDee's maps are up. He must be keeping Snowguy's sleep schedule.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1882003 said:


> http://www.dnr.state.mn.us/climate/journal/thanksgiving_climatology.html


You weren't taking notes the other day on how to post links from your phone, were you?


----------



## NorthernProServ

banonea;1882004 said:


> i love to cook. Spent 10 years as head cook at 3 different restaurant in rochester. On top of that, i got mommy and grandmommy training so everyone loves to come to my place for the holidays. *put a dot of my gravy on your forehead and your tongue will slap the piss out of you to get to it....*


hahaha!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1882004 said:


> I love to cook. Spent 10 years as head cook at 3 different restaurant in Rochester. On top of that, i got mommy and grandmommy training so everyone loves to come to my place for the holidays. Put a dot of my gravy on your forehead and your tongue will slap the piss out of you to get to it....


If that's the case, I can think of better spots for a dot of gravy than my forehead.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1882010 said:


> You weren't taking notes the other day on how to post links from your phone, were you?


No i thought i did but forgot


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1882007 said:


> JDee's maps are up. He must be keeping Snowguy's sleep schedule.


O yeah!...


----------



## Doughboy12

1993 4.3 inches
1971 2.6 inches
1970 5.0 inches but most of you wont remember those....
Hahahahahah


----------



## NorthernProServ

NorthernProServ;1882016 said:


> O yeah!...


1-4" the first week of December is better then all rain.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1881956 said:


> Just plain lazy or he sat in some glue


If you need some help tonight, i might be able to lend a hand if we don't get much here. I think for the most part I'm going to be sending out the guys to do a shoveling run and just a little touch up plowing I think is all we will need to do. You're close enough that if I needed to come back I can give them a hand plus with all the cooking I have to do tomorrow I don't want to get too far out of town. Sorry Lwrnman, you know me i would be there if you needed help but I just got too much going on here tomorrow to get too far away from home. Hate to see anyone have to be out on a holiday.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1882013 said:


> If that's the case, I can think of better spots for a dot of gravy than my forehead.


And there you have...great show everyone and GOOD NIGHT. don't forget to tip your waitress.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1882007 said:


> JDee's maps are up. He must be keeping Snowguy's sleep schedule.


Shouldn't his maps be up by 05:30 most days then?..


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1882004 said:


> I love to cook. Spent 10 years as head cook at 3 different restaurant in Rochester. On top of that, i got mommy and grandmommy training so everyone loves to come to my place for the holidays. Put a dot of my gravy on your forehead and your tongue will slap the piss out of you to get to it....


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1882007 said:


> JDee's maps are up. He must be keeping Snowguy's sleep schedule.


I hope he's right, trace to 1 inch for me today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Just reading comments from Ricky and Roy on Novak's page.... haha!


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1882005 said:


> Love that... Any I would know?


Edwardo's , Carlos O' Kelly's, Rochester truck stop and a Italian restaurant buy the pawn shop on 7st nw


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1882025 said:


> I hope he's right, trace to 1 inch for me today.


I guess it better quit sooooooon then.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1882021 said:


> If you need some help tonight, i might be able to lend a hand if we don't get much here. I think for the most part I'm going to be sending out the guys to do a shoveling run and just a little touch up plowing I think is all we will need to do. You're close enough that if I needed to come back I can give them a hand plus with all the cooking I have to do tomorrow I don't want to get too far out of town. Sorry Lwrnman, you know me i would be there if you needed help but I just got too much going on here tomorrow to get too far away from home. Hate to see anyone have to be out on a holiday.


OK. I'll see how it goes


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1882029 said:


> Edwardo's , Carlos O' Kelly's, Rochester truck stop and a Italian restaurant buy the pawn shop on 7st nw


Yes, yes, yes, and not sure. 
Lived across the highway and north of Carlos O' Kelly's.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1882013 said:


> If that's the case, I can think of better spots for a dot of gravy than my forehead.


The wife likes it when all the guests leave and we clean afterwards and i spill the gravy on my pants. ......


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Eden Prairie at 494, 5, Prairie Center Drive has one-half inch down.it's coming down in small tight flakes. Back to base I go. I cruised through the commercial on anyway. At least they can't say that I didn't try.I usually don't do what's not on the contract for legal purposes and my liability. But this is a commercial account that I've had for 15 years and there's never been a contract.


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1882034 said:


> The wife likes it when all the guests leave and we clean afterwards and i spill the gravy on my pants. ......


Too much information!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

MNPLOWCO;1882035 said:


> Eden Prairie at 494, 5, Prairie Center Drive has one-half inch down.it's coming down in small tight flakes. Back to base I go. I cruised through the commercial on anyway. At least they can't say that I didn't try.I usually don't do what's not on the contract for legal purposes and my liability. But this is a commercial account that I've had for 15 years and there's never been a contract.


Good thing you didn't post the no contract in a different thread. You would get your head chewed off by some yoho.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1882027 said:


> Just reading comments from Ricky and Roy on Novak's page.... haha!


My eyes we're watering up I was laughing so hard last night.

That Roy guy is a real Richard.


----------



## qualitycut

Greens diving!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1882021 said:


> If you need some help tonight, i might be able to lend a hand if we don't get much here. I think for the most part I'm going to be sending out the guys to do a shoveling run and just a little touch up plowing I think is all we will need to do. You're close enough that if I needed to come back I can give them a hand plus with all the cooking I have to do tomorrow I don't want to get too far out of town. Sorry Lwrnman, you know me i would be there if you needed help but I just got too much going on here tomorrow to get too far away from home. Hate to see anyone have to be out on a holiday.


You're fine bano. The backside should be through me here in 2 hours anyways, the way it's moving.

I can still see the sunroof on the Durango through the snow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1881935 said:


> Watching the radar, the front is sliding SE from Little Falls.
> 
> The snow is forming along the front.
> 
> The snow that's been at Mankato all morning, sliding up, the last 2-3 frames of the radar, the top side of that blob has gotten slammed back SE.
> 
> Hopefully the front that's sliding SE will push the snow out of here.
> 
> Getting to be a pretty sizable band of snow that'll slide across the cities though. IMO, there's our 1.2".


This......


----------



## qualitycut

I dont think i even have a half inch yet.


----------



## ryde307

TKLAWN;1882040 said:


> My eyes we're watering up I was laughing so hard last night.
> 
> That Roy guy is a real Richard.


Did they get deleted? I couldn't find them.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1882040 said:


> My eyes we're watering up I was laughing so hard last night.
> 
> That Roy guy is a real Richard.


I wonder what he thought of Roys map.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1882042 said:


> You're fine bano. The backside should be through me here in 2 hours anyways, the way it's moving.
> 
> I can still see the sunroof on the Durango through the snow.


Good deal.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1882045 said:


> Did they get deleted? I couldn't find them.


They were there just 5 minutes ago.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1882045 said:


> Did they get deleted? I couldn't find them.


Need to click posts to page.


----------



## Greenery

ryde307;1882045 said:


> Did they get deleted? I couldn't find them.


I finally created a Facebook account after all these years so I could get in on the action and I see nothing.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1882046 said:


> I wonder what he thought of Roys map.


What can he say. Roy's map was spot on.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1882027 said:


> Just reading comments from Ricky and Roy on Novak's page.... haha!


That's a good laugh!


----------



## qualitycut

Dont even have a half inch here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Fine, now my wife's pissed cause I just read Novak's page and laughed hard enough to wake her up on the one day she gets to sleep in.

Thanks alot!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1882054 said:


> I finally created a Facebook account after all these years so I could get in on the action and I see nothing.


Read above your post


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1882044 said:


> I dont think i even have a half inch yet.


You said that already...;-)


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1882062 said:


> You said that already...;-)


He's trying out bano's gravy.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1882062 said:


> You said that already...;-)


Yea i actually measured this time.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1882065 said:


> He's trying out bano's gravy.


Been there done that this morning


----------



## andersman02

quit giving novak a hard time jeeeezzzzzz!


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1882055 said:


> What can he say. Roy's map was spot on.


True that.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Still just a dusting here, but the flakes just got bigger


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1882065 said:


> He's trying out bano's gravy.


.....


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1882065 said:


> He's trying out bano's gravy.


Rotflmmfao


----------



## banonea

Just a few flakes here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Where was Roy's map??? I was just reading the commentary.........


----------



## qualitycut

Lwmr what did that green band do when it went over?


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;1882045 said:


> Did they get deleted? I couldn't find them.


You have to click "Posts to Page"


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1882077 said:


> Where was Roy's map??? I was just reading the commentary.........


https://m.facebook.com/NovakWeather?v=timeline&filter=2


----------



## Camden

TKLAWN;1882040 said:


> That Roy guy is a real Richard.


If only I had a nickel for every time someone has told me that! LOL


----------



## PremierL&L

Greens on me now snowing big flakes but not coming down super fast


----------



## ringahding1

Snow Starting to pick up here...roads are covered...county should be rolling by the house any minute


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1882061 said:


> Read above your post


Figured it out, thanks.


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1882078 said:


> Lwmr what did that green band do when it went over?


Snowed maybe??? Dunno


----------



## qualitycut

ringahding1;1882087 said:


> Snow Starting to pick up here...roads are covered...county should be rolling by the house any minute


City just went by my house and plowed the .25 inch i have. They may get 5 full plows at that rate


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

All I got so far. All but done here right now. Little spot redeveloping just north of me, but I think I'm gonna hop in the truck and head towards the cities. If there's an inch down there, do my open ups and call it good.

Probably end up dropping a little salt at a couple of banks and head to WI for Thanksgiving.


----------



## Greenery

I'm really hoping we get dumped on continuously for the winter. Brought home an addition to the fleet last night.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1882094 said:


> All I got so far. All but done here right now. Little spot redeveloping just north of me, but I think I'm gonna hop in the truck and head towards the cities. If there's an inch down there, do my open ups and call it good.
> 
> Probably end up dropping a little salt at a couple of banks and head to WI for Thanksgiving.


Thats what it looks like here


----------



## ringahding1

qualitycut;1882090 said:


> City just went by my house and plowed the .25 inch i have. They may get 5 full plows at that rate


Just rolled by my house too


----------



## Slarry2Shovels

Big flakes here. Pace picked up enough I can't see the lake from the house, approx 150' away


----------



## Bill1090

Greenery;1882096 said:


> I'm really hoping we get dumped on continuously for the winter. Brought home an addition to the fleet last night.


Details please.


----------



## CityGuy

Wife says maybe an inch at home.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1882096 said:


> I'm really hoping we get dumped on continuously for the winter. Brought home an addition to the fleet last night.


What is it?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Slarry2Shovels;1882102 said:


> Big flakes here. Pace picked up enough I can't see the lake from the house, approx 150' away


What lake you on?


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1882104 said:


> Wife says maybe an inch at home.


Is greengrass over there?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1882094 said:


> All I got so far. All but done here right now. Little spot redeveloping just north of me, but I think I'm gonna hop in the truck and head towards the cities. If there's an inch down there, do my open ups and call it good.
> 
> Probably end up dropping a little salt at a couple of banks and head to WI for Thanksgiving.


Looks the same here, flakes are small again


----------



## qualitycut

Finally measured a half inch on my taneau cover


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1882108 said:


> Is greengrass over there?


Ouch.... . .


----------



## Polarismalibu

I think I'm close to 1"


----------



## Slarry2Shovels

SnowGuy73;1882107 said:


> What lake you on?


mmmm it's a type of tree. If your familiar with the area you'll figure it out


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Back at base. Still can't measure much more than 1/2 inch on the hard and just under 3/4 on the garbage cans.
Minnetonka 101 and 7 areas.


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;1882105 said:


> What is it?


'15 AC Xf High country. Haven't had a cat since 05. Very comparable to our Assaults.


----------



## Greenery

Bill1090;1882103 said:


> Details please.


See above. . . .


----------



## SnowGuy73

Slarry2Shovels;1882113 said:


> mmmm it's a type of tree. If your familiar with the area you'll figure it out


Gotcha......

Fishing any good on there?


----------



## qualitycut

Slarry2Shovels;1882113 said:


> mmmm it's a type of tree. If your familiar with the area you'll figure it out


Oak ............


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;1882112 said:


> I think I'm close to 1"


So your catching up to greengrass? Your young you still have some developing to do.


----------



## Slarry2Shovels

SnowGuy73;1882118 said:


> Gotcha......
> 
> Fishing any good on there?


If your willing to work for them yes


----------



## Camden

Slarry2Shovels;1882113 said:


> mmmm it's a type of tree. If your familiar with the area you'll figure it out


Japanese Maple Lake?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1882116 said:


> '15 AC Xf High country. Haven't had a cat since 05. Very comparable to our Assaults.


Sweet. Idk that I could change I have been damn happy with mine


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm headed out. Gonna swing by Vadnais Heights and drop some salt at a bank, then up to WBL to do the zero tolerance walks.

Hopefully warm enough and light enough I can just dump salt on the walks.

Then to St. Anthony and back up to Lino Lakes.

I'll post totals as I get to them.

We are done on the north side.


----------



## Slarry2Shovels

qualitycut;1882120 said:


> Oak ............


......chirp chirp chirp


----------



## ringahding1

qualitycut;1882110 said:


> Finally measured a half inch on my taneau cover


Maybe a 1/4" in Stilly still


----------



## qualitycut

Slarry2Shovels;1882130 said:


> ......chirp chirp chirp


Lol a quick Google map search


----------



## SnowGuy73

Slarry2Shovels;1882123 said:


> If your willing to work for them yes


I'm out!

Haha. I prefer to set a rattle reel, drink, and wait...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

They could have a foot of snow just north of Mankato today. The radar is dark green, just sitting there.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1882129 said:


> I'm headed out. Gonna swing by Vadnais Heights and drop some salt at a bank, then up to WBL to do the zero tolerance walks.
> 
> Hopefully warm enough and light enough I can just dump salt on the walks.
> 
> Then to St. Anthony and back up to Lino Lakes.
> 
> I'll post totals as I get to them.
> 
> We are done on the north side.


Sun is supposed to come out after the snow


----------



## qualitycut

I either want 2 in or stop now so if we get a little more Thursday night im not cafed with having 2 guys gone.


----------



## Slarry2Shovels

SnowGuy73;1882133 said:


> I'm out!
> 
> Haha. I prefer to set a rattle reel, drink, and wait...


Hahahaha right on! No "public" access anyway


----------



## Slarry2Shovels

Buddy just said 2.5" and snowing balls in EP off shady oak road!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1882136 said:


> I either want 2 in or stop now so if we get a little more Thursday night im not cafed with having 2 guys gone.


That was my thinking.

Looking like today was going to be the bigger of the two. I was hoping to get through everything that needed to be done, then get <1" on Thursday night and do the other 1/2 that went over trigger with the extra 3/4", then plow the schools on Friday during the day.

Now I'm hoping that tomorrow's snow stays north and we're at about 1" total over 60 hours, although as I'm getting my boots on, flurries are a bit heavier.

What's the rush, right???


----------



## SSS Inc.

I have a little more than an inch and its coming down pretty good now. Much bigger flakes.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Slarry2Shovels;1882143 said:


> Hahahaha right on! No "public" access anyway


Luce line.......


----------



## TKLAWN

Slarry2Shovels;1882145 said:


> Buddy just said 2.5" and snowing balls in EP off shady oak road!!!


I call BS.

Hi my names Brian, would you like some of my smoked meat log?


----------



## NorthernProServ

Winter Storm Warning for 5 counties S.W of metro 

Calling for 7-10"


----------



## NorthernProServ

WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY updated for metro...saying 3-6"


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Slarry2Shovels;1882145 said:


> Buddy just said 2.5" and snowing balls in EP off shady oak road!!!


Geez, 2" in a half hour???? hmmmm. I used a tape.


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;1882125 said:


> Sweet. Idk that I could change I have been damn happy with mine


I still have the assault so no worries.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Had to make a quick trip to Owatonna. Was going to do it this morning but did it last night instead..good thing I did.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Dang 2" here already. So much for 1-3 or 2-4


----------



## SnowGuy73

Slarry2Shovels;1882143 said:


> Hahahaha right on! No "public" access anyway


But now that you and I are so tight I'm good, right?   :waving: Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

Slarry2Shovels;1882145 said:


> Buddy just said 2.5" and snowing balls in EP off shady oak road!!!


Snowing decent here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1882149 said:


> Luce line.......


That's thinking!


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1882150 said:


> Hi my names Brian, would you like some of my smoked meat log?


Whack!!!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1882135 said:


> Sun is supposed to come out after the snow


That would be nice... the way things are going right now (unless there is something I am really missing) I may have to cut part of my tape off to get to an inch...


----------



## Slarry2Shovels

MNPLOWCO;1882155 said:


> Geez, 2" in a half hour???? hmmmm. I used a tape.


I thought it sounded sketchy is what I was typing buuuuttt I just got a snapchat that shows a otherwise.


----------



## Bill1090

Looks like the 1-3 line is creeping a bit closer to me.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I'll be at 2" in no time at this rate. If this stalls out and spins like I think we will get plenty on this end of town.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Showing less than one inch for tomorrow night now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Slarry2Shovels;1882169 said:


> I thought it sounded sketchy is what I was typing buuuuttt I just got a snapchat that shows a otherwise.


Pics or it didn't happen...


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1882173 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen...


What else you got for snapchat pics?


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1882173 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen...


This ^^^^^^


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1882174 said:


> What else you got for snapchat pics?


I must be out of the loop. What is this Snap chat thing?


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1882108 said:


> Is greengrass over there?


Yes 1 town west


----------



## Slarry2Shovels

SnowGuy73;1882173 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen...


Plow in scoop was full with a decent pile formed from the first few passes


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Right at 1/2", teeny tiny flakes now. Sun is trying to poke out


----------



## SnowGuy73

Slarry2Shovels;1882182 said:


> Plow in scoop was full with a decent pile formed from the first few passes


pics or you're full of it.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1882184 said:


> pics or you're full of it.


How much you have in shakopee?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1882178 said:


> I must be out of the loop. What is this Snap chat thing?


 many uses, Google it.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SSS Inc.;1882148 said:


> I have a little more than an inch and its coming down pretty good now. Much bigger flakes.


The big/normal size flakes didn't last long here


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1882185 said:


> How much you have in shakopee?


I haven't measured yet... Stand by.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Snow globe snow here now.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

All right.. I call. (poker) I got to fill the tanks. Heading to EP on shady oak in 15 mins to find out with my tape.


----------



## Slarry2Shovels

SnowGuy73;1882184 said:


> pics or you're full of it.


Don't know how to post a pic. Just measured 1.25" on driveway and 1.5" on road


----------



## mnlefty

SSS Inc.;1882171 said:


> I'll be at 2" in no time at this rate. If this stalls out and spins like I think we will get plenty on this end of town.


Confirmed @494/Penn... just over an inch and picking up good now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1/3" in Wyoming.


----------



## TKLAWN

Slarry2Shovels;1882182 said:


> Plow in scoop was full with a decent pile formed from the first few passes


Slarry don't post totals you have no clue about.

Most of the time it's a lot of joking on here.

But when it comes to snow totals guys are trying to be accurate and actually measuring. Thanks Jaybags


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1882168 said:


> That would be nice... the way things are going right now (unless there is something I am really missing) I may have to cut part of my tape off to get to an inch...


Same...don't know what NWS is thinking


----------



## qualitycut

They green that was sliding south at me is breaking up a bit.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Just hit 1 inch in Maple Grove... barely...


----------



## TKLAWN

Slarry2Shovels;1882192 said:


> Don't know how to post a pic. Just measured 1.25" on driveway and 1.5" on road


Yeah, in Watertown.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Little over an inch.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Slarry2Shovels;1882192 said:


> Don't know how to post a pic. Just measured 1.25" on driveway and 1.5" on road


Oh boy........


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1882197 said:


> Same...don't know what NWS is thinking


Assuming SSS may be on to something when he said "if it stalls and sits and spins"


----------



## SSS Inc.

mnlefty;1882193 said:


> Confirmed @494/Penn... just over an inch and picking up good now.


Definitely not slowing down. Almost 1.5 hockey pucks.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SSS Inc.;1882206 said:


> Definitely not slowing down. Almost 1.5 hockey pucks.


Ah puck, was hoping for just a salt run


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Not enough to make ridges on the sides of tires at Famous Dave's in Forest Lake.


----------



## qualitycut

Snowing the lightest it has been all day here


----------



## SnowGuy73

Just when we were starting to make good ice again...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu....

Snow will end in 5 min - Shakopee


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Lino lakes area.


----------



## Doughboy12

Slarry2Shovels;1882143 said:


> Hahahaha right on! No "public" access anyway


Looks to be no gate at the "access" on the north end...lol
Or just get on by the abandoned railroad.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1882210 said:


> Snowing the lightest it has been all day here


Sam here. Maybe 1/3"


----------



## Slarry2Shovels

TKLAWN;1882200 said:


> Yeah, in Watertown.


Call T hose yourself then and see what he says. Obviously I can't speak without a doubt if I don't see it but I'll pass along his info so back off jaybags I mean dbag


----------



## TKLAWN

Slarry2Shovels;1882217 said:


> Call T hose yourself then and see what he says. Obviously I can't speak without a doubt if I don't see it but I'll pass along his info so back off jaybags I mean dbag


Haha. DOH KAY!


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1882199 said:


> Just hit 1 inch in Maple Grove... barely...


I don't see where the other 2" I'm forecasted for is going to come from. 1.5" total is great!


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1882218 said:


> Haha. DOH KAY!


Hows it looking by you?


----------



## qualitycut

Still at .5 at 3/4 where i didnt shovel from the snow Monday


----------



## Doughboy12

Flakes were small. Went big for 15 min now back to small. Light wind. 
St. Paul Plato & 52.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1882231 said:


> Hows it looking by you?


Light snow, tiny flakes. 
Little more than an inch.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1882237 said:


> Flakes were small. Went big for 15 min now back to small. Light wind.
> St. Paul Plato & 52.


That just got here. 52 ans 70th ish


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1882240 said:


> That just got here. 52 ans 70th ish


You down hitting golf balls?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Over 2".........


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1882243 said:


> Over 2".........


Are you missing some of your ruler?


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1882239 said:


> Light snow, tiny flakes.
> Little more than an inch.


I thought it'd be worse with that green on top of you.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1882245 said:


> Are you missing some of your ruler?


It's his "bedroom ruler".


----------



## qualitycut

Big flakes but falling slow.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1882249 said:


> It's his "bedroom ruler".


Lmao..........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green over me now. Bigger flakes same rate.


----------



## ryde307

Greenery;1882096 said:


> I'm really hoping we get dumped on continuously for the winter. Brought home an addition to the fleet last night.


I'm hoping for your sake we don't. This way it will just look pretty and you won't be spending the winter wishing you bought a ski doo.


----------



## Doughboy12

ryde307;1882258 said:


> I'm hoping for your sake we don't. This way it will just look pretty and you won't be spending the winter wishing you bought a ski doo.


Ouch.........


----------



## MNPLOWCO

I am here at 212 and shady oak road. About as far south as shady oak road goes period 3 parking lots measured 18 whiteboard product solutions on Flying Cloud shady oak and 212 one at Wooddale Lutheran Church across the street and 1 industrial park across the road to lockdown could barely make an inch took a picture but don't have time to post it right now. Again one inch at best actually a little less on 212 shady oak road Flying Cloud Drive.my royal flush beat your two pair of twos.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Fishing on Mille Lacs.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Quality.... over two with steady snow. Headed out now.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1882267 said:


> Quality.... over two with steady snow. Headed out now.


Geez you are always higher there.


----------



## skorum03

Looks like north metro will be out of the green and most of the snow according to the radar in about an hour.... Unless something happens behind that.


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;1882263 said:


> Fishing on Mille Lacs.


Not surprised. Shallow lake with a lot of surface. Surprised there aren't more out and wheelers too. 
Wait until the weekend... Someone is going through.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

County Road 23 / 35W Lino Lakes. Left over from the last salting I did on Friday.


----------



## Doughboy12

The bay's have been iced over for over 2 weeks. Maybe 3.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

1/2" **** rapids to moundsview


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1882208 said:


> Ah puck, was hoping for just a salt run


Salt run will work on the north side. Can still see parking lot lines through the snow.


----------



## ryde307

MNPLOWCO;1882262 said:


> I am here at 212 and shady oak road. About as far south as shady oak road goes period 3 parking lots measured 18 whiteboard product solutions on Flying Cloud shady oak and 212 one at Wooddale Lutheran Church across the street and 1 industrial park across the road to lockdown could barely make an inch took a picture but don't have time to post it right now. Again one inch at best actually a little less on 212 shady oak road Flying Cloud Drive.my royal flush beat your two pair of twos.


thanks I plow one of those lots you just named.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Is there more coming?


----------



## ryde307

1.25-1.5 in chanhassen. Same in excelsior. I just got done plowing a church for a funeral.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1882279 said:


> Is there more coming?


Well yes but it is west of Jamestown ND


----------



## CityGuy

Wife said 1 and change at home. Small flakes falling. Maybe an inch at the city of.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1882277 said:


> Salt run will work on the north side. Can still see parking lot lines through the snow.


Hopefully!


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1882274 said:


> County Road 23 / 35W Lino Lakes. Left over from the last salting I did on Friday.


This is similar to what mine looked like from salting on monday. I was excited when I saw that.


----------



## hansenslawncare

Just over 3/4 inch on the tape in Woodbury. Steady but lighter flakes now...


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Accuweather says it will be done here in 19min. I'm going to time it


----------



## Doughboy12

That dark green is just hangin Over NE of Mankato...!


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1882286 said:


> Accuweather says it will be done here in 19min. I'm going to time it


It said 5 minutes for me about an hour ago, still snowing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Can still see grass in yards along 35W just north of Hwy 10.


----------



## qualitycut

1 inch here, small flakes again. Cafe.


----------



## skorum03

hansenslawncare;1882285 said:


> Just over 3/4 inch on the tape in Woodbury. Steady but lighter flakes now...


1/2" on my tape as of one minute ago. As I watch the radar and how hard it isn't snowing I don't know if we see an inch.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

almost an inch. Just a hair under. I guess that would be 9 tenths. But let's just call it 1 inch in Hopkins Main Street and theater which is 12. Measured with tape that was 12th Avenue South and Main Street


----------



## SnowGuy73

Back to light snow here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Guessing 2" here, just a guess.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1882269 said:


> Geez you are always higher there.


just dropped my kids off at my moms about a mile west of me and they have about an inch and three quarters


----------



## NorthernProServ

Sun poking out here now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Blaine Water Tower all clear.




Edit:whoops....wrong site.


----------



## OC&D

Hamelfire;1880923 said:


> For my interior walls does it matter if I use faced vs unfaced insulation? I know for my ceiling I will use faced just for ease of installation. I also know that I do not need any vapor barrior on interior but do on exterior.


Do not use faced insulation where you're going to also install a vapor barrier(i.e. outside walls). You're not supposed to have a double vapor barrier.


----------



## OC&D

1.5" here in St. Paul.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Parking lot lines, Northern Tool in Blaine.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1882274 said:


> County Road 23 / 35W Lino Lakes. Left over from the last salting I did on Friday.


Looks good. I have a feeling everyone that was salted monday is going to look close to that too. Dont even feel like checking sidewalks right now.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

the radar looks like it's going to clear out of here in the next hour. Minnetonka area. I think I'll start. With these little flakes I can't see much more than a possibility of another eighth or another quarter inch at best in that amount of time.


----------



## OC&D

andersman02;1881902 said:


> Snowing with 1/4 to 1/2 down... going to get mounted then come home and play cod until I have to go out... going to bee a long night


Where do you go to get mounted, I thought those places were illegal.


----------



## NorthernProServ

1" on the nose here


----------



## hansenslawncare

skorum03;1882295 said:


> 1/2" on my tape as of one minute ago. As I watch the radar and how hard it isn't snowing I don't know if we see an inch.


Snowing very little here as well...


----------



## qualitycut

hansenslawncare;1882324 said:


> Snowing very little here as well...


How much that way


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Teen who Beat Politician at Mall of America won't Go to Jail
http://kstp.com/news/stories/s3632130.shtml?cat=1 
(Sent from KSTP)

Are you cafeing me? Arts immersion?!?!


----------



## hansenslawncare

Just under 1 inch...very light snow.


----------



## skorum03

NWS still thinks I am going to see 1.4" between now and 5 pm


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1882303 said:


> Blaine Water Tower all clear.
> 
> Edit:whoops....wrong site.


Can never be to cautious


----------



## MNPLOWCO

one perfect inch at St Louis Park highway 7 Knoll wood shopping area.


----------



## skorum03

I can see the sun. Kinda bright, making glare on the tv


----------



## CityGuy

2 fbi agents were shot overight in Ferguson. 

Fbi says not related to protsests.

Yeah right.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1882331 said:


> Teen who Beat Politician at Mall of America won't Go to Jail
> http://kstp.com/news/stories/s3632130.shtml?cat=1
> (Sent from KSTP)
> 
> Are you cafeing me? Arts immersion?!?!


What would have happened if he pulled a gun and killed her? News headlines" white guy kills black teenage girl"


----------



## Doughboy12

Punk kids should stay out of the street...you bang on my car, you get run over.
Video...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Tiny flakes here now.


----------



## Doughboy12

Same here. And very few of them...looks to be all but over at this location. Posted above.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Doughboy12;1882341 said:


> Punk kids should stay out of the street...you bang on my car, you get run over.
> Video...


Again a perfect example of the "witness" they keep showing on the news saying the car kept going forward and backward running over people.


----------



## cbservicesllc

1" in Maple Grove and Dayton... Sun coming out... Looks all but over...


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Have to stand at the window to see the flakes they are so small


----------



## qualitycut

I dont know what to do. I don't want to get another inch tomorrow and hit my 2 inch trigger and be screwed


----------



## qualitycut

So sss is only one in metro with 2 in?


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1882351 said:


> So sss is only one in metro with 2 in?


I haven't been out to measure...sorry.


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1882343 said:


> Tiny flakes here now.


Same here and the sun is starting to poke out. I can't say exactly, but I know I don't have 2" out there.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1882359 said:


> Same here and the sun is starting to poke out. I can't say exactly, but I know I don't have 2" out there.


Getting bright here too now.


----------



## qualitycut

2 buddies measuresd 1 and 1.1 in st paul


----------



## banonea

going out to get some salt right now I'd say we've got maybe a quarter of an inch in Rochester if that but it is one slippery *****


----------



## andersman02

Bville I was at a knuckle and half aka about 1.5"


----------



## andersman02

Looks like cod for a bit till this blows over, pretty happy with the timing looks like I'll be able to go to the bars!


----------



## skorum03

Hamelfire;1882338 said:


> 2 fbi agents were shot overight in Ferguson.
> 
> Fbi says not related to protsests.
> 
> Yeah right.


Seriously



andersman02;1882374 said:


> Looks like cod for a bit till this blows over, pretty happy with the timing looks like I'll be able to go to the bars!


Me too. At this rate I'll be able to head down there at about 2pm


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sun is almost out here.


----------



## CityGuy

skorum03;1882379 said:


> Seriously
> 
> Me too. At this rate I'll be able to head down there at about 2pm


That's what the news said. Something about a barricaded man in a house and he shot them.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Already seeing 2~3" for tomorrow night.


----------



## hansenslawncare

Hovering at 1.25" in Woodbury; sun is out...


----------



## skorum03

hansenslawncare;1882394 said:


> Hovering at 1.25" in Woodbury; sun is out...


You must have had way more of that band of light green than I did.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Great......


----------



## hansenslawncare

skorum03;1882396 said:


> You must have had way more of that band of light green than I did.


Must have...that last band of green was very light and fluffy. Heading to plow commercials...happy thanksgiving everyone! Be safe...


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1882398 said:


> Great......


What? ?????


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Snow is melting here, truck barely has any on it mow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Don't be so sure with the 2-3" for tomorrow.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Over 4" here so far. Heard a report of 6" in Faribault


----------



## qualitycut

lwnmwrman22;1882404 said:


> don't be so sure with the 2-3" for tomorrow.


o?????????????????


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1882401 said:


> What? ?????


Lost 4 bags of salt, forgot to shut tail gate..oooppps. I can bill Hennepin county for the free salt job.


----------



## Greenery

1.25 in Rockford. Light snow.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1882407 said:


> Over 4" here so far. Heard a report of 6" in Faribault


don't take it the wrong way but I really hope that stays over by you and doesn't come by me


----------



## Doughboy12

NorthernProServ;1882410 said:


> Lost 4 bags of salt, forgot to shut tail gate..oooppps. I can bill Hennepin county for the free salt job.


Circle back...I'm sure they are still there.....Bwahahahahahah


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1882404 said:


> Don't be so sure with the 2-3" for tomorrow.


Looks like 1" on the meteogram per most models


----------



## BossPlow614

1" here in my driveway


----------



## olsonbro

LwnmwrMan22;1882404 said:


> Don't be so sure with the 2-3" for tomorrow.


Do tell.....I'd love to have Friday's clipper miss us. Supposed to be out in WI at the family farm for Thanksgiving. Everything I see is showing some snow for us Friday.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1882412 said:


> don't take it the wrong way but I really hope that stays over by you and doesn't come by me


According to 5 your pretty close to the 4-6


----------



## pdevore

So does anyone know of a good App that will show accurate snow totals up to date?

Thanks 
Pete


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

3/4" on the deck


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Meteogram without compaction.....1/2"-1", except for NWS saying 2".









Loop of the NAM taking 85% of the moisture north of me, hardly touching the cities.
http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/d...7hr30hr33hr36hr39hr42hr45hr48hr51hr54hr57hr60


----------



## CityGuy

Greenery;1882411 said:


> 1.25 in Rockford. Light snow.


Would you say about same in Montrose?


----------



## banonea

Mn plow, just found out how strongthe Fisher is, I put my sand truck in the ditch at about 20 miles an hour fairly steep ditch took out about a two foot deep root with the plow blade never hit the brakes when it went in, she came right out


----------



## cbservicesllc

pdevore;1882430 said:


> So does anyone know of a good App that will show accurate snow totals up to date?
> 
> Thanks
> Pete


Where are you located? Guys here are pretty good...


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1882434 said:


> Mn plow, just found out how strongthe Fisher is, I put my sand truck in the ditch at about 20 miles an hour fairly steep ditch took out about a two foot deep root with the plow blade never hit the brakes when it went in, she came right out


Nice.......


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy... Saw you posted on the home owner thread... $5200:whistling: for a Sno-Way...but he gots down pressure!!! lol
You forgot one...


----------



## olsonbro

LwnmwrMan22;1882432 said:


> Meteogram without compaction.....1/2"-1", except for NWS saying 2".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loop of the NAM taking 85% of the moisture north of me, hardly touching the cities.
> http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/d...7hr30hr33hr36hr39hr42hr45hr48hr51hr54hr57hr60


Lets hope that trend continues! I'd love a long weekend off. You had mentioned that you were supposed to be out near Chippewa falls tomorrow. Our place just east of there a bit.


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1882434 said:


> Mn plow, just found out how strongthe Fisher is, I put my sand truck in the ditch at about 20 miles an hour fairly steep ditch took out about a two foot deep root with the plow blade never hit the brakes when it went in, she came right out


Did you say "Hold my  and watch this..." ?


----------



## tacovic

Little less than an inch in Lakleand. Hansen you said over an inch for sure in Woodbury?


----------



## MNPLOWCO

glad to hear that both you and the plow came out okay. The fishers do have a very good track record for handling hard hits. Never had any problem with them and that's what I run. Just one time the headpiece weld snapped when I hit a huge hit in the speed bump in 6 inches of snow going 30 miles an hour. Blade flew up in the air and smashed down hard with the chain and popped on the front head piece. No biggie. Just went to the hardware store and got a couple of bolts to hold till it was properly repaired. One and one-half inch in Plymouth at six and Vicksburg. Still snowing a little here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

olsonbro;1882442 said:


> Lets hope that trend continues! I'd love a long weekend off. You had mentioned that you were supposed to be out near Chippewa falls tomorrow. Our place just east of there a bit.


I'm sure we will be at Leinies on Friday. . If I'm not back, in a truck.


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1882434 said:


> Mn plow, just found out how strongthe Fisher is, I put my sand truck in the ditch at about 20 miles an hour fairly steep ditch took out about a two foot deep root with the plow blade never hit the brakes when it went in, she came right out


Is your seat brown now?


----------



## Greenery

Hamelfire;1882433 said:


> Would you say about same in Montrose?


That would be my guess but not sure.


----------



## olsonbro

LwnmwrMan22;1882449 said:


> I'm sure we will be at Leinies on Friday. . If I'm not back, in a truck.


Great place, been on the "tour" several times over the years. Maybe we will get lucky and won't have to be back...


----------



## qualitycut

Light snow again


----------



## OC&D

So is it done? I want to go shovel my walks and plow the alley, but I only want to do it once.


----------



## Greenery

I missed the city truck going through my cul-de-sac but by the looks of it they used an atv????


----------



## Doughboy12

Greenery;1882462 said:


> I missed the city truck going through my cul-de-sac but by the looks of it they used an atv????


Wing down? Check
Blade up? Check
Sander off? Check
OK lets do this!!!:waving:


----------



## cbservicesllc

greenery;1882462 said:


> i missed the city truck going through my cul-de-sac but by the looks of it they used an atv????


wtf........


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;1882468 said:


> wtf........


Fixed it for you...can't fix it for them...lol


----------



## hansenslawncare

tacovic;1882445 said:


> Little less than an inch in Lakleand. Hansen you said over an inch for sure in Woodbury?


Yes sir about 1.25 around valley creek and radio


----------



## qualitycut

Idk of people cant measure or what, buddy who plows and lives 5 blocks from me said he has 2 inches. I have 1.25


----------



## Doughboy12

Won't need to plow this in Bemidji any time soon...airplane deicer running out...


----------



## Doughboy12

"Thursday we could see the coldest thanksgiving in over 20 years, but no snow is expected, MPR News says.
Another round of light snow is forecast for Friday, but it isn’t expected to hinder Black Friday shopping plans." BMTN

Well thank god for that...not like the shoppers would notice...traffic is jacked if it snows or not.


----------



## mnlefty

Olsonbro, you have enough guys to run your tractors? I'm assuming that's your ad on CL? I'd be pretty interested in filling in, but not crazy about going from richfield to Roseville when it's snowing.


----------



## olsonbro

mnlefty;1882482 said:


> Olsonbro, you have enough guys to run your tractors? I'm assuming that's your ad on CL? I'd be pretty interested in filling in, but not crazy about going from richfield to Roseville when it's snowing.


Ironic you ask, I remembered that you did a similar service for your customers and had considered PMing you earlier this year. 
That is our add up on CL. We had a driver "disappear" over the last week. So we are looking for one new full time driver. But we are also looking for another back up or fill in driver. We have a few trained tractor/blower operators that have other jobs that can fill in from time to time, but I'd like to find another person who is a little more flexible. 
The drive could be a little long, but maybe worth it for you. Maybe we could meet up and talk next week or something?


----------



## qualitycut

Starting out like last year. Inch here 1.5 there 2 inches or none


----------



## mnlefty

olsonbro;1882490 said:


> Ironic you ask, I remembered that you did a similar service for your customers and had considered PMing you earlier this year.
> That is our add up on CL. We had a driver "disappear" over the last week. So we are looking for one new full time driver. But we are also looking for another back up or fill in driver. We have a few trained tractor/blower operators that have other jobs that can fill in from time to time, but I'd like to find another person who is a little more flexible.
> The drive could be a little long, but maybe worth it for you. Maybe we could meet up and talk next week or something?


PM sent, let's talk next week.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1882474 said:


> Idk of people cant measure or what, buddy who plows and lives 5 blocks from me said he has 2 inches. I have 1.25


Is all his stuff per plow?


----------



## OC&D

Looking at the radar, it looks to be done. Looking outside, it still lightly snowing. Maybe I'll just do it, salt them down and hope for the best.


----------



## OC&D

cbservicesllc;1882498 said:


> Is all his stuff per plow?


Hah! All of my stuff was, so my ruler wasn't always the same, kinda like a fun house mirror.


----------



## tacovic

Whats the latest on the Thurs night clipper? Sounds like theres a chance it will head north. Still debating on weather or not I can head out to SD later today.


----------



## OC&D

tacovic;1882515 said:


> Whats the latest on the Thurs night clipper? Sounds like theres a chance it will head north. Still debating on weather or not I can head out to SD later today.


Do it! It will all melt in the spring anyway.


----------



## ryde307

Anyone know how much snow is in Plymouth 494 and 55


----------



## BossPlow614

OC&D;1882518 said:



> Do it! It will all melt in the spring anyway.


My thoughts exactly with everything regarding snow & ice management.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1882108 said:


> Is greengrass over there?


Hey I am happy every time.


----------



## Doughboy12

Guy I work with just sent me a picture of Tony Stewart...caption said:
"Protesters in the road? I got this."

Too soon?


----------



## tacovic

OC&D;1882518 said:


> Do it! It will all melt in the spring anyway.


True! Still snowing in Lakeland.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

**** rapids 5/8",Roseville 1.25", St. Paul 1 9/16"


----------



## Green Grass

Greenery;1882462 said:


> I missed the city truck going through my cul-de-sac but by the looks of it they used an atv????


Looks like Hamels work!


----------



## Green Grass

Doughboy12;1882478 said:


> Won't need to plow this in Bemidji any time soon...airplane deicer running out...


Sit good boy now roll over!


----------



## Doughboy12

Green Grass;1882535 said:


> Sit good boy now roll over!


I like it........


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Doughboy12;1882478 said:


> Won't need to plow this in Bemidji any time soon...airplane deicer running out...


Oops, where's hazmat? I'm sure that'll get spendy


----------



## Doughboy12

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1882540 said:


> Oops, where's hazmat? I'm sure that'll get spendy


Naw. That stuff is "green" nowadays.


----------



## wizardsr

Anybody here service Plymouth that has a poly edge or runs shoes? I have a customer that wanted us to do his driveway, but he has stamped pavement that our blizzard plows will make a mess of. It's near Schmidt Lake Road and Larch Lane. PM me if you or anyone you know would be interested, I have a hard time keeping up with all the posts in this thread...


----------



## qualitycut

I dont know if i should do everything or not hate these borderline snows


----------



## fozzy

Doughboy12;1882527 said:


> Guy I work with just sent me a picture of Tony Stewart...caption said:
> "Protesters in the road? I got this."
> 
> Too soon?


Post that picture please.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1882550 said:


> I dont know if i should do everything or not hate these borderline snows


If OCD's accounts were 1", might wanna do those.


----------



## Doughboy12

fozzy;1882554 said:


> Post that picture please.


Not going to post it...been warned about stuff already.


----------



## ryde307

Anyone know how much snow is in Plymouth?


----------



## Drakeslayer

ryde307;1882563 said:


> Anyone know how much snow is in Plymouth?


1.5" melting from the bottom up on treated lots


----------



## Ranger620

ryde307;1882563 said:


> Anyone know how much snow is in Plymouth?


494 and rockford 3/4" but my lot was treated. Also had some bare spots. But aging my lot had residue on it


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1882559 said:


> If OCD's accounts were 1", might wanna do those.


2 in we are doing most everything.


----------



## CityGuy

Greenery;1882462 said:


> I missed the city truck going through my cul-de-sac but by the looks of it they used an atv????


Um not us. No sacs or residential today. Mains only.


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1882472 said:


> Fixed it for you...can't fix it for them...lol


Looks like a blower. May have been parks.


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;1882520 said:


> Anyone know how much snow is in Plymouth 494 and 55


1 or so.....


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1882534 said:


> Looks like Hamels work!


Nope. I don't do sacs. I have a parky for that.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1882535 said:


> Sit good boy now roll over!


Ha........


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1882444 said:


> Did you say "Hold my  and watch this..." ?


Lol............


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;1882451 said:


> Is your seat brown now?


nope I live for this s***


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1882630 said:


> nope I live for this s***


Dont doubt it lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sure looks to me like some tanking on the meteogram for tomorrow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;1882563 said:


> Anyone know how much snow is in Plymouth?


Maple Grove is a hair over an inch... Word on the street is that Southern Plymouth hit 1.5


----------



## OC&D

Well I got my entire route done, took me an hour!


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1882639 said:


> Sure looks to me like some tanking on the meteogram for tomorrow.


Im out......


----------



## qualitycut

Under the bridges its slick


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1882639 said:


> Sure looks to me like some tanking on the meteogram for tomorrow.


Good!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1882653 said:


> Im out......


Sounds like someone agrees.

Family leaving for Chippewa Falls in about an hour, won't make it home.

Sounds like a casino run for me tonight being home alone, maybe Running Aces for some poker.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1882639 said:


> Sure looks to me like some tanking on the meteogram for tomorrow.


Gal darn it


----------



## Polarismalibu

OC&D;1882650 said:


> Well I got my entire route done, took me an hour!


Why so long?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1882639 said:


> Sure looks to me like some tanking on the meteogram for tomorrow.


it does???????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1882696 said:


> it does???????


It did... An inch?? Sunny and 40 on Saturday??

Gonna be just like the middle of the day at midnight with Black Friday, won't be able to get around anywhere.

Pass.


----------



## qualitycut

Well telling the company i sub my skid through to find someone else. Didn't get a call today. They are making me get work comp for myself.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1882685 said:


> Sounds like someone agrees.
> 
> Family leaving for Chippewa Falls in about an hour, won't make it home.
> 
> Sounds like a casino run for me tonight being home alone, maybe Running Aces for some poker.


Im not running anywhere 
MRI says torn ligament and tumor in my foot

Would take surgery to repair the ligament I guess
And to take the tumor out

Looking at a couple months for recovery

Caf£%@!!!!!


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1882696 said:


> it does???????


North by Mora ¿


----------



## Doughboy12

unit28;1882717 said:


> Im not running anywhere
> MRI says torn ligament and tumor in my foot
> 
> Would take surgery to repair the ligament I guess
> And to take the tumor out
> 
> Looking at a couple months for recovery
> 
> Caf£%@!!!!!


Here's hoping it is benign.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1882717 said:


> Im not running anywhere
> MRI says torn ligament and tumor in my foot
> 
> Would take surgery to repair the ligament I guess
> And to take the tumor out
> 
> Looking at a couple months for recovery
> 
> Caf£%@!!!!!


Jeez unit...sorry to hear that. Hope things turn for the better soon.


----------



## Doughboy12

Finally got to try put the plow. Wow does it work well. 
Me on the other hand...well that will take time.
Much nicer sitting in the truck than on a cold 4-wheeler I gotta say.


----------



## unit28

Doughboy12;1882724 said:


> Here's hoping it is benign.


Yeah
Its no biggie

But

Wife had her MRI results today for her cancer

Its carcenoid tumors

We will be going to the University for a treatment
Tried one procedure couple months ago
which the MRI showed mixed results

Hers is in the liver pancreas and lymph nodes
....


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Sorry to hear UNIT. Get well!

OK...time to ask a "novak" question.
But seriously.
Family is all cozy 5 hours up north...That's four hour for LWNMWR.
Can I risk it and take off in an hour to be with them for tonight and Thanks giving weekend.

Need help. Is it really falling apart for tomorrow night/ Friday morn.?

I really don't want to drive 5 hours up and drive back within 24 hours.
That's just no fun. Do I stay for the impending snow or do I wait till Friday and go after the supposed impending snow??

Help within the next 15 mins. I'll check back while I am packing in 15.
Thanks


----------



## Doughboy12

unit28;1882732 said:


> Yeah
> Its no biggie
> 
> But
> 
> Wife had her MRI results today for her cancer
> 
> Its carcenoid tumors
> 
> We will be going to the University for a treatment
> Tried one procedure couple months ago
> which the MRI showed mixed results
> 
> ....


Dang it... You both are in my thoughts and prayers. 
13 year survivor... Stay strong.


----------



## CityGuy

MNPLOWCO;1882733 said:


> Sorry to hear UNIT. Get well!
> 
> OK...time to ask a "novak" question.
> But seriously.
> Family is all cozy 5 hours up north...That's four hour for LWNMWR.
> Can I risk it and take off in an hour to be with them for tonight and Thanks giving weekend.
> 
> Need help. Is it really falling apart for tomorrow night/ Friday morn.?
> 
> I really don't want to drive 5 hours up and drive back within 24 hours.
> That's just no fun. Do I stay for the impending snow or do I wait till Friday and go after the supposed impending snow??
> 
> Help within the next 15 mins. I'll check back while I am packing in 15.
> Thanks


5 hours. That aint much. Hammer down.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO;1882733 said:


> Sorry to hear UNIT. Get well!
> 
> OK...time to ask a "novak" question.
> But seriously.
> Family is all cozy 5 hours up north...That's four hour for LWNMWR.
> Can I risk it and take off in an hour to be with them for tonight and Thanks giving weekend.
> 
> Need help. Is it really falling apart for tomorrow night/ Friday morn.?
> 
> I really don't want to drive 5 hours up and drive back within 24 hours.
> That's just no fun. Do I stay for the impending snow or do I wait till Friday and go after the supposed impending snow??
> 
> Help within the next 15 mins. I'll check back while I am packing in 15.
> Thanks


It's a tough call.

Looking at the NAM model, the bulk of the moisture runs across the top 1/2 of MN.

I'm nervous, but the moisture grazes me. There virtually nothing in the cities.

I'm going two hours east, and my parents are going over tomorrow morning and coming back tomorrow afternoon, so I can just tag along with them both ways, stay, or worse case scenario, think it's going to miss, but end up bringing the wife's vehicle back, plowing, then driving back down there to pick up the FAM on Saturday.

However, 4 hours one way..... Ick. Unit and I both think you're good, but........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1882714 said:


> Well telling the company i sub my skid through to find someone else. Didn't get a call today. They are making me get work comp for myself.


Most companies will make you have a work comp policy. I had to have one when I waswas solo for a lot of the commercial places.

It was $400 and since I never used it, I would have an audit and get $300 back.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1882751 said:


> Most companies will make you have a work comp policy. I had to have one when I waswas solo for a lot of the commercial places.
> 
> It was $400 and since I never used it, I would have an audit and get $300 back.


Yea the pissed me off by not calling me to plow today. Will be less stress and i can deal with my own. 5hrs for my route today and my guy will be at 6 or 7. Perfect and i may enjoy plowing this year


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1882772 said:


> Yea the pissed me off by not calling me to plow today. Will be less stress and i can deal with my own. 5hrs for my route today and my guy will be at 6 or 7. Perfect and i may enjoy plowing this year


This is a good plan.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22;1882741 said:


> It's a tough call.
> 
> Looking at the NAM model, the bulk of the moisture runs across the top 1/2 of MN.
> 
> I'm nervous, but the moisture grazes me. There virtually nothing in the cities.
> 
> I'm going two hours east, and my parents are going over tomorrow morning and coming back tomorrow afternoon, so I can just tag along with them both ways, stay, or worse case scenario, think it's going to miss, but end up bringing the wife's vehicle back, plowing, then driving back down there to pick up the FAM on Saturday.
> 
> However, 4 hours one way..... Ick. Unit and I both think you're good, but........


I will give a shot then. Thanks LWNMRW/ UNIT/ HAML.
Everyone have a great Thanks giving!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Better not call me to clean up that pile of snow.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1882795 said:


> Better not call me to clean up that pile of snow.


Photo evidence. I always thought people should take pics of stupid people around plows.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1882751 said:


> Most companies will make you have a work comp policy. I had to have one when I waswas solo for a lot of the commercial places.
> 
> It was $400 and since I never used it, I would have an audit and get $300 back.


Samething here


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1882795 said:


> Better not call me to clean up that pile of snow.


That is one of the things that frustrate me the most about plowing


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Decided I'm gonna go grab a rack of ribs from Famous Dave's, head home and sit on PS4 for the night.

Maybe I'll make some White Castle stuffing for tomorrow.


----------



## Deershack

Just found about a apt complex in Little Canada that is looking for a plower. Anyone out there interested? Apparently it is 6-8 buildings. Friend lives there and someone dropped the ball in lining up a service. Hasn't been plowed this year but I'm told the lots are pretty clear after the melt.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Deershack;1882830 said:


> Just found about a apt complex in Little Canada that is looking for a plower. Anyone out there interested? Apparently it is 6-8 buildings. Friend lives there and someone dropped the ball in lining up a service. Hasn't been plowed this year but I'm told the lots are pretty clear after the melt.


If there is no shoveling I will look at them.

I'm already 1 block west of the Porterhouse at an apartment.


----------



## Green Grass

I suppose I should hook up the plow so I don't have to do it later tonight.


----------



## Doughboy12

Green Grass;1882873 said:


> I suppose I should hook up the plow so I don't have to do it later tonight.


Why? Is there more coming?
Mine is back in the shed... No one posted for help...;-(


----------



## Green Grass

Doughboy12;1882875 said:


> Why? Is there more coming?
> Mine is back in the shed... No one posted for help...;-(


I have to plow some office buildings from the snow today.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1882873 said:


> I suppose I should hook up the plow so I don't have to do it later tonight.


I put mine back in the garage


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1882877 said:


> I have to plow some office buildings from the snow today.


Slacker!!!


----------



## Greenery

ryde307;1882563 said:


> Anyone know how much snow is in Plymouth?


Little late but I was measuring 1.25-1.5 around the 55/Vicksburg area.


----------



## banonea

Shoveing crews have been out two hours and 12 minutes and I have 3 broken snow blowers in the back of my truck one of them I just bought today... I should have stayed in bed


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1882880 said:


> Slacker!!!


They are full of cars during the day. The good news is the sidewalks are all done.


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;1882885 said:


> Shoveing crews have been out two hours and 12 minutes and I have 3 broken snow blowers in the back of my truck one of them I just bought today... I should have stayed in bed


I think lwnmwr is rubbing off on you.


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1882885 said:


> Shoveing crews have been out two hours and 12 minutes and I have 3 broken snow blowers in the back of my truck one of them I just bought today... I should have stayed in bed


Jeez almost sounds like Lwnmwr hacked your account


----------



## Ranger620

Wild are on for those who care. Fsn


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Probably should have just ordered a half rack.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1882885 said:


> Shoveing crews have been out two hours and 12 minutes and I have 3 broken snow blowers in the back of my truck one of them I just bought today... I should have stayed in bed


Tough bano.

The first snow we had, broke 3 snowplow shovels.

Which, stopped by Northern Tool in Blaine, 36" Snowplow was marked at $59.99, sold at $49.99.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Kemper needs to take a seat


----------



## Ranger620

Ranger620;1882909 said:


> Wild are on for those who care. Fsn


Ok forget the wild nobody turn it on


----------



## Polarismalibu

Wow!!! Good game here


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1882944 said:


> Wow!!! Good game here


Ya I think kempers done for the night. If not I think yeo should be done for good


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1882952 said:


> Ya I think kempers done for the night. If not I think yeo should be done for good


He has to be done.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1882885 said:


> Shoveing crews have been out two hours and 12 minutes and I have 3 broken snow blowers in the back of my truck one of them I just bought today... I should have stayed in bed


That sucks.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1882922 said:


> Kemper needs to take a seat


Agreed. He is not that good.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Someone's a funny guy on here.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1882952 said:


> Ya I think kempers done for the night. If not I think yeo should be done for good


This......


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;1882954 said:


> He has to be done.


I was at the game in 2010 against chicago when the wild came back from behind 5-1 in the 3rd with like 15 min left to win 6-5. Maybe just maybe it could be done again but i doubt it


----------



## Ranger620

Hamelfire;1882961 said:


> This......


Got everything done. lets talk friday after turkey day


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1882964 said:


> I was at the game in 2010 against chicago when the wild came back from behind 5-1 in the 3rd with like 15 min left to win 6-5. Maybe just maybe it could be done again but i doubt it


There is a chance that they will win it is still early in the game but kumper looks bad.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1882965 said:


> Got everything done. lets talk friday after turkey day


Sounds good. HVAC is supposed to be looked at Monday or Tuesday. Then he hoped late next week or the following week. Once that's done I will need a day or 2 to get insulation done.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1882959 said:


> Someone's a funny guy on here.


And why is that


----------



## qualitycut

What are you guys running on times on a 2 inch plow?


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1882971 said:


> What are you guys running on times on a 2 inch plow?


6-----------7 hours


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1882971 said:


> What are you guys running on times on a 2 inch plow?


If everybody shows up no breakdowns and a tail wind 6-7 hours. always turns into 8


----------



## CityGuy

And we have Backstrom.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1882976 said:


> And we have Backstrom.


About damn time


----------



## Ranger620

Hamelfire;1882976 said:


> And we have Backstrom.


Sadly I dont think thats much better than kemper on an off night, although he did have a good game the other night but I just kinda moved on with him


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1882978 said:


> Sadly I dont think thats much better than kemper on an off night, although he did have a good game the other night but I just kinda moved on with him


I still have hope for Harding. Not much but, some.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1882980 said:


> I still have hope for Harding. Not much but, some.


Yeah that hope is fading faster each day


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1882978 said:


> Sadly I dont think thats much better than kemper on an off night, although he did have a good game the other night but I just kinda moved on with him


I still have faith in Backstrom!!


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1882983 said:


> Yeah that hope is fading faster each day


They said the other day he was getting closer to heading to the farm team for ice time.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1882990 said:


> They said the other day he was getting closer to heading to the farm team for ice time.


Oh I must have missed that. I haven't herd anything sense training camp when he hit someone


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1882971 said:


> What are you guys running on times on a 2 inch plow?


Right at 4.5 hours


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1882992 said:


> Oh I must have missed that. I haven't herd anything sense training camp when he hit someone


One can only hope he gets a few periods in the big leagues this year.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1882995 said:


> One can only hope he gets a few periods in the big leagues this year.


That would be nice to see!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1882971 said:


> What are you guys running on times on a 2 inch plow?


2.5 days.....


----------



## Ranger620

Hamelfire;1882990 said:


> They said the other day he was getting closer to heading to the farm team for ice time.


They put him on waivers hoping he would clear and nobody piked him up. Nobody picked him up so they can send him to iowa to get some playing time. Not sure if he went yet or not


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1882971 said:


> What are you guys running on times on a 2 inch plow?


5-6 hours

I don't plow any cell towers when there's only 2" but if you add that time into it I'm out for 30+.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1882970 said:


> And why is that


Someone set me up with a prank call.

Had a "brother" of the "rioters" from Ferguson call saying "Maaannn, why you bust my tail light today?"

"I got y'alls note right here you little bit*#".

On and on for 3 minutes, then they laughed and said something about being set up by prank one call or something like that.

You would a thought they would want more business if the recipient thought it was funny and pronounce the name clearer.


----------



## Ranger620

There PP just sucks what are they 2 for 80 now


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1883012 said:


> There PP just sucks what are they 2 for 80 now


They just seem hesitant to shoot. Pass, pass, pass. 1 shot.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1882971 said:


> What are you guys running on times on a 2 inch plow?


About 6 hours with the full crew


----------



## Green Grass

It's a beautiful night to plow!


----------



## qualitycut

K awesome my guy took 6 hrs and did 23 places and shoveled.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dangit... I'm up to 1-3 now tomorrow night.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1883031 said:


> K awesome my guy took 6 hrs and did 23 places and shoveled.


Keep him! ..


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1883032 said:


> Dangit... I'm up to 1-3 now tomorrow night.


I show rain and a high of 28


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1883033 said:


> Keep him! ..


Mostly resi, bigger wierd drives, 2 small town homes and a couple apartments


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Might as well be the map from Novak's page last night.... bullseye really is on Stacy.

edit: do these always look this crappy? I'm usually posting from my phone, and on there, they look fine. At home now, and you can barely read the map.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1883032 said:


> Dangit... I'm up to 1-3 now tomorrow night.


Still at 1-2" here but 90% snow.

I bet this time tomorrow we will all be going F! F! F!


----------



## albhb3

sum batch that was a long day sat for 4 hours for the last stop of the day plus an hour drive back to ssp and tie up loose ends


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1883042 said:


> Might as well be the map from Novak's page last night.... bullseye really is on Stacy.
> 
> edit: do these always look this crappy? I'm usually posting from my phone, and on there, they look fine. At home now, and you can barely read the map.


No, they usually look alot better when you post them


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

edit: can everyone still see that? Or is it too big for some people?

Fits fine on my screen.


----------



## CityGuy

I'd say this game is over.


----------



## albhb3

the wild are frauds


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1883059 said:


> edit: can everyone still see that? Or is it too big for some people?
> 
> Fits fine on my screen.


It's fine here


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1883059 said:


> edit: can everyone still see that? Or is it too big for some people?
> 
> Fits fine on my screen.


Looks good now


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1883060 said:


> I'd say this game is over.


Yeah 10 minutes into the first it was


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;1883048 said:


> Still at 1-2" here but 90% snow.
> 
> I bet this time tomorrow we will all be going F! F! F!


If it's not till 9 tomorrow I'm fine with that


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1882971 said:


> What are you guys running on times on a 2 inch plow?


5.5 hours tops. However my route is about 4.5 hours. But if we get 8" my route becomes about 4 hours longer than everyone else.



LwnmwrMan22;1883003 said:


> 2.5 days.....


Thats funny. 


Green Grass;1883028 said:


> It's a beautiful night to plow!


It sure is. I wish I could get into the rest of my stuff right now. Got about 1.5 hours left and think I might wait until about 4 a.m.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1883011 said:


> Someone set me up with a prank call.
> 
> Had a "brother" of the "rioters" from Ferguson call saying "Maaannn, why you bust my tail light today?"
> 
> "I got y'alls note right here you little bit*#".
> 
> On and on for 3 minutes, then they laughed and said something about being set up by prank one call or something like that.
> 
> You would a thought they would want more business if the recipient thought it was funny and pronounce the name clearer.


Weird. That would be interesting if protesters actually started calling people.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1883059 said:


> edit: can everyone still see that? Or is it too big for some people?
> 
> Fits fine on my screen.


Looks like north metro is right on the edge of the heavier stuff


----------



## qualitycut

Im at around 1 via nws


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;1883073 said:


> Weird. That would be interesting if protesters actually started calling people.


Well that's why they looted all of those cell phones......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1883073 said:


> Weird. That would be interesting if protesters actually started calling people.


It wasn't really a rioter's brother, just a "brother".

Said I left a note saying I had backed into his car while plowing today.

I kept trying to get out of him where he was at, what property, but he kept swearing at me and calling me names, saying I was a punk, yada yada yada.


----------



## qualitycut

I have my guy doing some of mine now. The v10 only went through half a tank on 7 hrs of plowing. 60 bucks to fill it.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1883084 said:


> It wasn't really a rioter's brother, just a "brother".
> 
> Said I left a note saying I had backed into his car while plowing today.
> 
> I kept trying to get out of him where he was at, what property, but he kept swearing at me and calling me names, saying I was a punk, yada yada yada.


Hahah did you leave a note? Or he full of cafe brotha?


----------



## Ranger620

Well if you look at it this way if they would have started bacstrom this would have been a whole differant game.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1882920 said:


> Tough bano.
> 
> The first snow we had, broke 3 snowplow shovels.
> 
> Which, stopped by Northern Tool in Blaine, 36" Snowplow was marked at $59.99, sold at $49.99.


It's in the ad for that...page 90


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1882807 said:


> Photo evidence. I always thought people should take pics of stupid people around plows.


I always take pictures of cafe'd up cars before I get anywhere near them. ......Summer and winter.


qualitycut;1883089 said:


> Hahah did you leave a note? Or he full of cafe brotha?


I thought it was a prank call?


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1883091 said:


> Well if you look at it this way if they would have started bacstrom this would have been a whole differant game.


Most likely true. May have been a lot closer.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1883086 said:


> I have my guy doing some of mine now. The v10 only went through half a tank on 7 hrs of plowing. 60 bucks to fill it.


Oh oh... he's going to sway.....


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1883084 said:


> It wasn't really a rioter's brother, just a "brother".
> 
> Said I left a note saying I had backed into his car while plowing today.
> 
> I kept trying to get out of him where he was at, what property, but he kept swearing at me and calling me names, saying I was a punk, yada yada yada.


If it was last year I would say this isn't a prank.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1883089 said:


> Hahah did you leave a note? Or he full of cafe brotha?


It was a prank.... said "you've been pranked by xxxxxxxx" didn't get the name of the site.

So I figured it was someone here that had my number knowing I was out plowing, or it coulda been a couple of other buddies off this site.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1883096 said:


> Oh oh... he's going to sway.....


Nope just suprised thats all it used.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Ranger620;1883075 said:


> Looks like north metro is right on the edge of the heavier stuff


It sure looks to be dirfting south it appears.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1883099 said:


> Nope just suprised thats all it used.


I missed what you got for another truck. Ford v-10??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1883097 said:


> If it was last year I would say this isn't a prank.


Right.....

Hopefully tomorrow night, if it's enough to plow, doesn't go any further than Forest Lake.

I could almost just call guys up and stay in Chippewa Falls then.

Crappy part is my parents are coming back late afternoon, too early to see if it's going to actually snow or not.

I'll have to make a blind call. Do I stay there, waiting to drink it up and party, hoping I don't have to make a mad dash back to MN at 2 am?? Or do I just come up, celebrating Thanksgiving for about 3 hours with family I see once / year?

I feel like MNPLOWCO, but looking at the GFS, I'm pretty sure he's safe.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1883102 said:


> Right.....
> 
> Hopefully tomorrow night, if it's enough to plow, doesn't go any further than Forest Lake.
> 
> I could almost just call guys up and stay in Chippewa Falls then.
> 
> Crappy part is my parents are coming back late afternoon, too early to see if it's going to actually snow or not.
> 
> I'll have to make a blind call. Do I stay there, waiting to drink it up and party, hoping I don't have to make a mad dash back to MN at 2 am?? Or do I just come up, celebrating Thanksgiving for about 3 hours with family I see once / year?
> 
> I feel like MNPLOWCO, but looking at the GFS, I'm pretty sure he's safe.


I could have the guys cover your stuff after ours. You might go broke though lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

GFS loop

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/d...selected&hours=hr030hr036hr042hr048hr054hr060

NAM loop
http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/d...7hr30hr33hr36hr39hr42hr45hr48hr51hr54hr57hr60

GFS brings it down over me.

NAM shoots it across Hwy 2.


----------



## Ranger620

I have to get tires for my 4 door. No plow but does tow the skid steer or tractor from time to time in the winter so an at tire most likely. Anyone got any recomendations. I think I want cheap. Reason I say that is not sure how long Im gonna keep it. May trade it within a year or two. Between all the trucks miles dont get racked up any more on any specific truck its an 05 with 220,000 on it

Leaving sat morning so getting tires one way or another friday


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1883101 said:


> I missed what you got for another truck. Ford v-10??


A 01 250 with a v10.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1883106 said:


> I have to get tires for my 4 door. No plow but does tow the skid steer or tractor from time to time in the winter so an at tire most likely. Anyone got any recomendations. I think I want cheap. Reason I say that is not sure how long Im gonna keep it. May trade it within a year or two. Between all the trucks miles dont get racked up any more on any specific truck its an 05 with 220,000 on it


Good year duratrac or hankook dayna pro ATM. Had the ATMs on my 03 6.0 loved them the out duratracs on it and loved those too

And I recommend westside tire in Corcoran


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1883104 said:


> I could have the guys cover your stuff after ours. You might go broke though lol


My schools and 2 biggest industrial places are closed until Monday morning, outside of high school basketball / gymnastics practice.

We got such a small amount of snow in Lindstrom / Chisago today, those parking lots are all black already, even without plowing.

That's why I said, I could call in my guys, including someone to go in my own truck, give everyone a list, and it would all be done, easily.

Sunny and 35 on Saturday, with 1.5-2" of fluff, it would just about melt off the schools and I wouldn't even have to plow them this whole week.


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;1883073 said:


> Weird. That would be interesting if protesters actually started calling people.


on there bamafone no less


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Shoot, I missed what Ian had to say.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1883109 said:


> My schools and 2 biggest industrial places are closed until Monday morning, outside of high school basketball / gymnastics practice.
> 
> We got such a small amount of snow in Lindstrom / Chisago today, those parking lots are all black already, even without plowing.
> 
> That's why I said, I could call in my guys, including someone to go in my own truck, give everyone a list, and it would all be done, easily.
> 
> Sunny and 35 on Saturday, with 1.5-2" of fluff, it would just about melt off the schools and I wouldn't even have to plow them this whole week.


I'm forecasted up to 1" if I don't get a inch I could take your spot. No point in missing time with family you only see once year. Even if I do get only 1" I have a extra truck unless we get over 2"


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1883106 said:


> I have to get tires for my 4 door. No plow but does tow the skid steer or tractor from time to time in the winter so an at tire most likely. Anyone got any recomendations. I think I want cheap. Reason I say that is not sure how long Im gonna keep it. May trade it within a year or two. Between all the trucks miles dont get racked up any more on any specific truck its an 05 with 220,000 on it
> 
> Leaving sat morning so getting tires one way or another friday


Discount has decent tires for cheap. Go on to their site. Enter info see all the prices


----------



## 1997chevy

LwnmwrMan22;1883112 said:


> Shoot, I missed what Ian had to say.


No totals, just that it starts late tomorrow night, lasts into Friday then gets warm. Oh and it's a "turkey of a forecast" and a roller coaster


----------



## qualitycut

Lwnmwr i could give a hand if needed too.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1883102 said:


> Right.....
> 
> Hopefully tomorrow night, if it's enough to plow, doesn't go any further than Forest Lake.
> 
> I could almost just call guys up and stay in Chippewa Falls then.
> 
> Crappy part is my parents are coming back late afternoon, too early to see if it's going to actually snow or not.
> 
> I'll have to make a blind call. Do I stay there, waiting to drink it up and party, hoping I don't have to make a mad dash back to MN at 2 am?? Or do I just come up, celebrating Thanksgiving for about 3 hours with family I see once / year?
> 
> I feel like MNPLOWCO, but looking at the GFS, I'm pretty sure he's safe.


I'm prity sure I can help you tomorrow night if you need it. 
Not like Banonea but still help.


----------



## qualitycut

Band at the bar has 3 cougars in it.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1883108 said:


> Good year duratrac or hankook dayna pro ATM. Had the ATMs on my 03 6.0 loved them the out duratracs on it and loved those too


I got some generics from west side for my chey (265/70/16) paid $670 mounted out the door. I run mostly hankooks and a few tranforce at's. Cheapest I found at west side was the tranforce at's. $870 out the door. tough to throw that kinda money when Im not sure how long it will stick around


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1883114 said:


> I'm forecasted up to 1" if I don't get a inch I could take your spot. No point in missing time with family you only see once year. Even if I do get only 1" I have a extra truck unless we get over 2"


I appreciate it Polaris. I actually have extra guys available since everyone is off for the holiday.

I'll have to make some calls in the morning.

Problem there is, if we only get an inch, I would stay down there.

3" and I would want to be back here.

Screw it. I'm headed to bed.

I'll wake up at 5-6 am and see what NWS has to say.

Hopefully by then the snow is on the midwest radar and I can watch it come in.

Still not exactly sure how we're going to plow with so many parking lots full of cars 24/7.


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;1883106 said:


> I have to get tires for my 4 door. No plow but does tow the skid steer or tractor from time to time in the winter so an at tire most likely. Anyone got any recomendations. I think I want cheap. Reason I say that is not sure how long Im gonna keep it. May trade it within a year or two. Between all the trucks miles dont get racked up any more on any specific truck its an 05 with 220,000 on it
> 
> Leaving sat morning so getting tires one way or another friday


E rated? Size? I have a quote for some at Dakota Transmision for various brands.


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;1883123 said:


> I got some generics from west side for my chey (265/70/16) paid $670 mounted out the door. I run mostly hankooks and a few tranforce at's. Cheapest I found at west side was the tranforce at's. $870 out the door. tough to throw that kinda money when Im not sure how long it will stick around


Mastercraft is a decent tire for the money.


----------



## Ranger620

Hamelfire;1883115 said:


> Discount has decent tires for cheap. Go on to their site. Enter info see all the prices


Checked with them today they can get a generic set from **** rapids $7** out the door but couldnt gurantee they get them in time next cheapest they had in stock was $210 per tire


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;1883125 said:


> E rated? Size? I have a quote for some at Dakota Transmision for various brands.


Yes e rated 10 ply. 275/70/18


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1883124 said:


> I appreciate it Polaris. I actually have extra guys available since everyone is off for the holiday.
> 
> I'll have to make some calls in the morning.
> 
> Problem there is, if we only get an inch, I would stay down there.
> 
> 3" and I would want to be back here.
> 
> Screw it. I'm headed to bed.
> 
> I'll wake up at 5-6 am and see what NWS has to say.
> 
> Hopefully by then the snow is on the midwest radar and I can watch it come in.
> 
> Still not exactly sure how we're going to plow with so many parking lots full of cars 24/7.


If you need it just shoot me a text. Good night


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1883122 said:


> Band at the bar has 3 cougars in it.


Pictures or it isn't true...and a location would help...lol


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1883123 said:


> I got some generics from west side for my chey (265/70/16) paid $670 mounted out the door. I run mostly hankooks and a few tranforce at's. Cheapest I found at west side was the tranforce at's. $870 out the door. tough to throw that kinda money when Im not sure how long it will stick around


I paid 609 something for the ATMs there


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1883122 said:


> Band at the bar has 3 cougars in it.


Be a creep take pictures!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1883123 said:


> I got some generics from west side for my chey (265/70/16) paid $670 mounted out the door. I run mostly hankooks and a few tranforce at's. Cheapest I found at west side was the tranforce at's. $870 out the door. tough to throw that kinda money when Im not sure how long it will stick around


We run Transforce on just about every small truck.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1883131 said:


> I paid 609 something for the ATMs there


Like 10 years ago?? or for 14"


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1883133 said:


> We run Transforce on just about every small truck.


Right now this is the way im going. just dont want to spend it


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;1883128 said:


> Yes e rated 10 ply. 275/70/18


Well mine aren't that big...245/75/16
Michelin A/T2 LTX 889.20 plus tax
Michelin M/S2 LTX 906.40 plus tax


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1883131 said:


> I paid 609 something for the ATMs there


I just put on 17" hankoocks a week ago cost me 760


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1883108 said:


> Good year duratrac or hankook dayna pro ATM. Had the ATMs on my 03 6.0 loved them the out duratracs on it and loved those too
> 
> And I recommend westside tire in Corcoran


I'll 2nd westside... only place I ever found with a lot of this stuff in stock


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1883135 said:


> Right now this is the way im going. just dont want to spend it


I hear ya.......


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;1883136 said:


> Well mine aren't that big...245/75/16
> Michelin A/T2 LTX 889.20 plus tax
> Michelin M/S2 LTX 906.40 plus tax


I found a used set with 60% tread for 348 mounted out the door of the ltx at/2's??? Cheap would last a year or so till it goes away but they looked more like hwy tread not to agressive.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.prankdial.com/m/listen/1058596113

This was it.


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1883139 said:


> I'll 2nd westside... only place I ever found with a lot of this stuff in stock


I usually get my tires from westside. 90% of the time. Only reason on this one is me possibly getting rid of the truck sooner than later....Maybe


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;1883133 said:


> We run Transforce on just about every small truck.


Had them on one of the 06's, good tire.

Also had a set of the Goodyear wrangler silent armor, disappointed with them. They wore to half tread within a year and road like ****. Even dropped air down to 60psi still was like riding on blocks of wood.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Doughboy12;1883136 said:


> Well mine aren't that big...245/75/16
> *Michelin A/T2 LTX* 889.20 plus tax
> Michelin M/S2 LTX 906.40 plus tax


Those in a 18" are about 250.00 a pop.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1883130 said:


> Pictures or it isn't true...and a location would help...lol


Legion rosemount.


----------



## Bill1090

http://mastercrafttires.com/Mobile/Home.aspx


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;1883142 said:


> I found a used set with 60% tread for 348 mounted out the door of the ltx at/2's??? Cheap would last a year or so till it goes away but they looked more like hwy tread not to agressive.


I'm at about 30% and was thinking some with a lot of siping in them. I was also going to put them on dedicated rims...then the transfer case repair appeared. That idea went out the window.


----------



## Ranger620

NorthernProServ;1883146 said:


> Had them on one of the 06's, good tire.
> 
> Also had a set of the Goodyear wrangler silent armor, disappointed with them. They wore to half tread within a year and road like ****. Even dropped air down to 60psi still was like riding on blocks of wood.


I havent like goodyear for a long time now. My two favorites are the hankoocks and the transforce at's


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1883151 said:


> I'm at about 30% and was thinking some with a lot of siping in them. I was also going to put them on dedicated rims...then the transfer case repair appeared. That idea went out the window.


Chevy problems


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1883142 said:


> I found a used set with 60% tread for 348 mounted out the door of the ltx at/2's??? Cheap would last a year or so till it goes away but they looked more like hwy tread not to agressive.


I have had two sets of A/T2 and they where a fantastic tire had them on my f350.


----------



## Doughboy12

NorthernProServ;1883148 said:


> Those in a 18" are about 250.00 a pop.


Yowza...need spinners for that price.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1883153 said:


> Chevy problems


GMC...so yes. The pump is held in with a snap ring. The term snap has 2 meanings and is well know the tab breaks off and wears a hole in the case. 
Thanks for telling me after the hole Mr. Stealership.


----------



## qualitycut

Try having 20s u cant touch tires for under 1100


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1883152 said:


> I havent like goodyear for a long time now. My two favorites are the hankoocks and the transforce at's


I have michilins on mine. No loads on it. Been really satisfied. 2nd set of the same.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1883157 said:


> Try having 20s u cant touch tires for under 1100


Do you have numattics on that hoopty ride? lol


----------



## Green Grass

What was the official snow total today?


----------



## Doughboy12

Running Coopers and have been very pleased.


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;1883154 said:


> I have had two sets of A/T2 and they where a fantastic tire had them on my f350.


Now ya got me going back to used tires. May give this a shot.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1883157 said:


> Try having 20s u cant touch tires for under 1100


This is why I got 18s on my new ram


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1883157 said:


> Try having 20s u cant touch tires for under 1100


Looking at new trucks for tax reasons. Trying to stay away from 20" for that reason


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1883165 said:


> This is why I got 18s on my new ram


My last aet lasted me the entire time i had the truck so didnt matter, plus I like the look of the 20s better


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1883164 said:


> Now ya got me going back to used tires. May give this a shot.


If they where not so expensive i would have bought them for my Ram . I bought BFG all terrain KOs instead.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Ranger620;1883152 said:


> I havent like goodyear for a long time now. My two favorites are the hankoocks and the transforce at's


Yeah, I was real impressed with the Transforce at's when I had them.

We have the A/T2's on both f350's now and they are doing great so far. No complaints


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1883168 said:


> My last aet lasted me the entire time i had the truck so didnt matter, plus I like the look of the 20s better


I keep trucks longer then you.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1883161 said:


> What was the official snow total today?


2.1 at the airport


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1883157 said:


> Try having 20s u cant touch tires for under 1100


One of the reasons we stuck with the 18's


----------



## Deershack

LwnmwrMan22;1882847 said:


> If there is no shoveling I will look at them.
> 
> I'm already 1 block west of the Porterhouse at an apartment.


I have no idea of what they are like. Friend lives there and when he asked why the lots were not plowed, he was told everyone thought someone else had arranged for service. I will get the contact info tomorrow.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1883138 said:


> I just put on 17" hankoocks a week ago cost me 760


It was two years ago now I think


----------



## qualitycut

Snowing here, wtf


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1883157 said:


> Try having 20s u cant touch tires for under 1100


I had a big staple in one of mine and they said I should replace the tire being it was on the edge. I looked I to duratracs it was almost $1500 I made them patch the tire on it


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1883179 said:


> Snowing here, wtf


It's just one grey cloud


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1883174 said:


> 2.1 at the airport


Ha! That's more than 2".......Funny because I live a mile from the Airport and also had more than 2". Take that Quality!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1883182 said:


> Ha! That's more than 2".......Funny because I live a mile from the Airport and also had more than 2". Take that Quality!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


They must take compaction out of it. They are always off you know that dick


----------



## qualitycut

Funny because people who live 20 miles from the airport call me and say why didn't you plow. Airport said 2 inches.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1883192 said:


> Funny because people who live 20 miles from the airport call me and say why didn't you plow. Airport said 2 inches.


I get that crap too. The airport is 25-30 miles from Rogers and they always go off the airport and can't understand one black can have 1" and the next block over can had 6"


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1883189 said:


> They must take compaction out of it. They are always off you know that dick


Usually they are way light. This little storm I'd say they are right on for once.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1883194 said:


> I get that crap too. The airport is 25-30 miles from Rogers and they always go off the airport and can't understand one black can have 1" and the next block over can had 6"


Never heard of a black with 1 inch. :0


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1883197 said:


> Never heard of a black with 1 inch. :0


Yeah that's what happens when you have big fingers and little buttons to push


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1883157 said:


> Try having 20s u cant touch tires for under 1100


This... I hate the 20's... Thought about buying 18" rims for this reason...


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1883200 said:


> This... I hate the 20's... Thought about buying 18" rims for this reason...


It's really not that bad not like your replacing them every year.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1883203 said:


> It's really not that bad not like your replacing them every year.


Nope, just trade it in when it needs tires.


----------



## TKLAWN

All the negativity in this town sucks!


----------



## andersman02

Welcome to loserville usa


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1883203 said:


> It's really not that bad not like your replacing them every year.


Can you plant one of your money trees in my backyard?


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1883204 said:


> Nope, just trade it in when it needs tires.


You too...?


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1883208 said:


> All the negativity in this town sucks!


Hey I stick with it is a beautiful night!


----------



## qualitycut

I actually enjoyed plowing today, hopefully i can carry it on rest of the season. 2-3 inches is plenty though.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1883219 said:


> I actually enjoyed plowing today, hopefully i can carry it on rest of the season. 2-3 inches is plenty though.


That's because you have a guy ready to swoop in and plow your cafe....Bwahahahaha


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1883204 said:


> Nope, just trade it in when it needs tires.


I think I better keep this one longer then 6 months this time lol


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1883213 said:


> Can you plant one of your money trees in my backyard?


Grounds to cold sorry


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Dang it got cold


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;1882888 said:


> I think lwnmwr is rubbing off on you.


god I hope not


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1883219 said:


> I actually enjoyed plowing today, hopefully i can carry it on rest of the season. 2-3 inches is plenty though.


I could go for 1-1.5 every day of snow like this...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1883223 said:


> Grounds to cold sorry


:laughing:


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1883226 said:


> I could go for 1-1.5 every day of snow like this...


11:30 and getting home is great!


----------



## banonea

I love it when inpatient d******** crack it up Family Guy ripping around in the McDonalds parking lot got smoked by car out on the street


----------



## OC&D

Polarismalibu;1882691 said:


> Why so long?


I stopped for lunch.


----------



## CGLC

banonea;1883231 said:


> I love it when inpatient d******** crack it up Family Guy ripping around in the McDonalds parking lot got smoked by car out on the street[/QU
> 
> What?


----------



## unit28

Th night


Dig out the salt....dj, lmn22 might need it
We're on the south side of the system 
where the waa is

Mora for the bulk of snow , like I thought


----------



## unit28

The 500mb map looks like a tracking indicator to me


----------



## banonea

CGLC;1883237 said:


> banonea;1883231 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love it when inpatient d******** crack it up Family Guy ripping around in the McDonalds parking lot got smoked by car out on the street[/QU
> 
> What?
> 
> 
> 
> Damm auto correct
> 
> had a guy ripping around a parking lot being a *****, pulled out on the streets and got smoked by a car....
Click to expand...


----------



## banonea

Got everything that will be open today done,doing the others tonight after dinner and a nap. Not bad considering my brother was only able to plow 2 location, had to help his girl deliver holiday papers and they were almost 2 hours late. New driver did great tonight.


----------



## unit28

We will wait for cyber monday for shopping deals 

No car will be safe fri in the am around
Kcmbg


----------



## SSS Inc.

Its cold out......happy Thanksgiving


----------



## SnowGuy73

0° light breeze clear.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bano,

Send me your address.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I think it's a lose, lose tonight.

If I stay in Chippewa, we will have 3" like NWS has on my hourly.

If I come back home, we will have .8" like all of the local forecasters, Accuweather (who has actually called all of the snowfalls right snow far this year) and unit all say we are going to get.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Our response from Chisago County about the first snowstorm of the year.......



On the snowfall a couple weeks ago, and poor road conditions, he said five trucks experienced an equipment failure-- lights, brakes, radiator, clutch. One grader was out of commission too. 

The state pulled their plows mid-day and a county plow unit was requisitioned by a state patrol trooper to attend to the Taylors Falls Hwy 8 hill.
Triplett said he was calling in employees who had taken off that week for deer hunting. “It was a heck of a way to kick-off winter,” he added.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1883265 said:


> I think it's a lose, lose tonight.
> 
> If I stay in Chippewa, we will have 3" like NWS has on my hourly.
> 
> If I come back home, we will have .8" like all of the local forecasters, Accuweather (who has actually called all of the snowfalls right snow far this year) and unit all say we are going to get.


I say go for it! If it does snow things will work out.

And unit.....didn't you say Mora about yesterdays storm too? His much did they get?


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1883270 said:


> I say go for it! If it does snow things will work out.
> 
> And unit.....didn't you say Mora about yesterdays storm too? His much did they get?


Had the virga forecast looped

Hour must have been incorrectly interpreted by me

Checkrap maps above
Yesterday mora hsd prolly 0.00
Tonight will be different, might be double what they had yesterday

I told quality it looked to shift north to mora
We will see


----------



## qualitycut

1-2 again via nws. Cafe 

Nm, they have been wrong all year


----------



## ryde307

unit28;1883274 said:


> Had the virga forecast looped
> 
> Hour must have been incorrectly interpreted by me
> 
> Checkrap maps above
> Yesterday mora hsd prolly 0.00
> Tonight will be different, might be double what they had yesterday
> 
> I told quality it looked to shift north to mora
> We will see


Double 0 is still 0.


----------



## ryde307

I'm sitting on a plane leaving for California. Hope it snows.


----------



## PremierL&L

qualitycut;1883282 said:


> 1-2 again via nws. Cafe
> 
> Nm, they have been wrong all year


Exactly not worth getting worked up they haven't had one forecast right yet unless you count changing it when it's almost over!:laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

There will be a bit of light snow developing after 9pm and overnight the light snow will continue but only accumulate an inch or less. A little more snow may fall to the north of the metro, places such as Cambridge, Hinckley, and Brainerd may see 2”-3” by Friday morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1883285 said:


> I'm sitting on a plane leaving for California. Hope it snows.


Haha. Nice!


----------



## Green Grass

-4 wow it is cold out


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS said ratios could be 20:1.

With all the black friday traffic, I doubt there will be anything left to plow.


----------



## qualitycut

The sun burn on my nose hurts out here damn


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1883325 said:


> NWS said ratios could be 20:1.
> 
> With all the black friday traffic, I doubt there will be anything left to plow.


Also said it seems high though


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1883325 said:


> NWS said ratios could be 20:1.
> 
> With all the black friday traffic, I doubt there will be anything left to plow.


So the inch type where you can still see blacktop.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1883337 said:


> So the inch type where you can still see blacktop.


And when a car drives over its gone. Best kind


----------



## qualitycut

My phones still showing the temp from st johns. 80 and sunny. Cafe


----------



## unit28

ryde307;1883284 said:


> Double 0 is still 0.


I was trying to be cute about it....:waving:

but you'll have to agree that the snow ratio there will be much higher than here due to the waa forecasted from 6pm today through noon tomorrow.

Also the albedo factor from snow pack which has decreased here.
Not much wind divergence, Actually nice today to go short sleeves for me.

sun's out and black tops will be warming nicely with UVA

pretty sure gfs will jump on more r/fzr later today

also looking at forecasts ...no wrap arounds, drifting or blizzards
although DQ sounds good to me attm


----------



## Doughboy12

DQ is good ANY time!!!!!!
Just not the one in Onamia...they suck cafe.


----------



## qualitycut

Confirmed sss ruler is broke. At penn and 58th little over 1 inch


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1883369 said:


> Confirmed sss ruler is broke. At penn and 58th little over 1 inch


I had 3.5 in Lakeville.


----------



## Doughboy12

Minus 2 and sunny


----------



## albhb3

happy Thanksgiving day guys have a great day..

Im now confident the cold start problems were solved with the 5w40 T6 went out this morning not plugged in and fired right off.

and to think in another 9-15 hours they will be trampling each other


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1883369 said:


> Confirmed sss ruler is broke. At penn and 58th little over 1 inch


them sound like fightin words


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1883264 said:


> Bano,
> 
> Send me your address.


1750 2 st NW Rochester Minnesota 55901


----------



## BossPlow614

unit28;1883274 said:


> Had the virga forecast looped
> 
> Hour must have been incorrectly interpreted by me
> 
> Checkrap maps above
> Yesterday mora hsd prolly 0.00
> Tonight will be different, might be double what they had yesterday
> 
> I told quality it looked to shift north to mora
> We will see


If you double zero, you still get zero.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1883325 said:


> NWS said ratios could be 20:1.
> 
> With all the black friday traffic, I doubt there will be anything left to plow.


Spread a ton of salt and let them buck......


----------



## unit28

BossPlow614;1883382 said:


> If you double zero, you still get zero.


.........really:yow!:


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm up to 1-2" tonight now.


----------



## unit28

mora or bust.............


----------



## unit28

this.........

Different temperatures between the air masses result in different air pressures, and the masses develop into pressure systems. High pressure systems flow toward lower pressure, driving weather from north to south in the northern hemisphere, and south to north in the lower; however due to the spinning of Earth, the Coriolis effect further complicates flow and creates several weather/climate bands and the jet streams.

Albedo-temperature feedback[edit]
When an area's albedo changes due to snowfall, a snow-temperature feedback results. A layer of snowfall increases local albedo, reflecting away sunlight, leading to local cooling. In principle, *if no outside temperature change affects this area (e.g. a warm air mass), the lowered albedo and lower temperature would maintain the current snow and invite further snowfall, deepening the snow-temperature feedback.*

However, because local weather is dynamic due to the change of seasons, eventually warm air masses and a more direct angle of sunlight (higher insolation) cause melting. When the melted area reveals surfaces with lower albedo, such as grass or soil, the effect is reversed: the darkening surface lowers albedo, increasing local temperatures, which induces more melting and thus reducing the albedo further, resulting in still more heating.


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;1883380 said:


> 1750 2 st NW Rochester Minnesota 55901


We will all be there for dinner!


----------



## CityGuy

Turkey in
Fixings at the ready
Pies made overnight.
Dishes in the dishwasher.
Driveway salted.

Mother in-law here.
This guy needs a nap or go insain. One or the other.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1883393 said:


> We will all be there for dinner!


Just be wary if he has gravy on his pants.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I took charge of the stuffing. 

Had to get White Castle sliders into the meal somehow.






Seasoned Stuffing - 1 large bag crutons or a loaf bread cut in cubes
1 package of mild Pork Sausage
1 lb hamburger
1 onion chopped
5 stalks celery chopped
4 cups Chicken Broth
Four White Castle Hamburgers (crumbled, I prefer no pickle).


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1883395 said:


> Turkey in
> Fixings at the ready
> Pies made overnight.
> Dishes in the dishwasher.
> Driveway salted.
> 
> Mother in-law here.
> This guy needs a nap or go insain. One or the other.


you already went insain


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;1883393 said:


> We will all be there for dinner!


come on down my momma always taught me there's always room for one more....


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1883397 said:


> Just be wary if he has gravy on his pants.


Rotflmmfao. ....


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1883397 said:


> Just be wary if he has gravy on his pants.


that will be my que to leave


----------



## unit28

top pic is water vapor

it'll be slidding down SE orientation with the dark grey line

bottom pic is wind at about surface level,
that will bring waa to the cut off line

right?


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;1883404 said:


> come on down my momma always taught me there's always room for one more....


My momma taught me she would kill me if I was not there for thanksgiving


----------



## banonea

Ham in the slow cooker


----------



## CityGuy

you already went insain 


No more than you.
Remember we both run into burning buildings. Thumbs Up


----------



## Doughboy12

Green Grass;1883393 said:


> We will all be there for dinner!


Well.... I just want to try the gravy... Just not off your pants like your wife does...;-(


----------



## Doughboy12

Hamelfire;1883395 said:


> Turkey in
> Fixings at the ready
> Pies made overnight.
> Dishes in the dishwasher.
> Driveway salted.
> 
> Mother in-law here.
> This guy needs a nap or go insain. One or the other.


Insane may just be the easy choice at this point.
Happy Thanksgiving everyone....
If you missed it b4, thank you all for the help getting my plow up and running. It worked great. I do need more ballast.


----------



## albhb3

banonea;1883404 said:


> come on down my momma always taught me there's always room for one more....


you guy better watch out they do things alittle different down south


----------



## Doughboy12

CBS......I'm on TV. Now!!!
OK that was fast.


----------



## banonea

albhb3;1883419 said:


> you guy better watch out they do things alittle different down south


We like our cousins. .......


----------



## albhb3

banonea;1883422 said:


> We like our cousins. .......


you gotta pretty mouth


----------



## qualitycut

Plow was working fine then pump made noise little movement to none. Now works fine again. Any ideas?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1883422 said:


> We like our cousins. .......


I can do that... I'm adopted.


----------



## banonea

Turkey is ready for the oven,



and you cannot forget the gravy flavor. ......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Novak posting on Thanksgiving?? whaaaaaaaa????/


----------



## albhb3

mmmm best thing about Tday Idont gotta cook and I get to go to 2 places noon and 4 both in the most dangerous city in merica


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1883425 said:


> Plow was working fine then pump made noise little movement to none. Now works fine again. Any ideas?


Ice in the oil


----------



## djagusch

unit28;1883361 said:


> I was trying to be cute about it....:waving:
> 
> but you'll have to agree that the snow ratio there will be much higher than here due to the waa forecasted from 6pm today through noon tomorrow.
> 
> Also the albedo factor from snow pack which has decreased here.
> Not much wind divergence, Actually nice today to go short sleeves for me.
> 
> sun's out and black tops will be warming nicely with UVA
> 
> pretty sure gfs will jump on more r/fzr later today
> 
> also looking at forecasts ...no wrap arounds, drifting or blizzards
> although DQ sounds good to me attm


So your thinking cambridge maybe a inch tops with more freezing drizzle on top of it? Or just freezing drizzle?


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;1883429 said:


> mmmm best thing about Tday Idont gotta cook and I get to go to 2 places noon and 4 both in the most dangerous city in merica


Ferguson Missouri?!?


----------



## unit28

thanks for the recipe lmn22

I doubt my wife would go for that
she watches the kitchen like a hawk


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1883428 said:


> Novak posting on Thanksgiving?? whaaaaaaaa????/


I'm sure he said something dumb


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1883428 said:


> Novak posting on Thanksgiving?? whaaaaaaaa????/


El nino.........


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1883425 said:


> Plow was working fine then pump made noise little movement to none. Now works fine again. Any ideas?


Chang the fluid, water in it


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1883437 said:


> I'm sure he said something dumb


Wam December


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1883432 said:


> Ice in the oil


Just had it done after last year. Was makinrg a funny noise today. Had ice last year in it and was different.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1883449 said:


> Just had it done after last year. Was makinrg a funny noise today. Had ice last year in it and was different.


Change your fluid again. Add 1 cap full of isopropal.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1883425 said:


> Plow was working fine then pump made noise little movement to none. Now works fine again. Any ideas?


How's your fluid level?

Edit: Could be a plugged filter as well.


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;1883434 said:


> Ferguson Missouri?!?


:laughing:

no eagan


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1883425 said:


> Plow was working fine then pump made noise little movement to none. Now works fine again. Any ideas?


bad ground? or itermintent short? I hate electrical


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1883452 said:


> How's your fluid level?
> 
> Edit: Could be a plugged filter as well.


Thing is it workes fine for 2 hours this morning then quit for 5 min and is fine again. Last year it had water and froze over screen and wouldnt move at all unless it sat for 10 plus minutes.


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1883461 said:


> bad ground ? I hate electrical


Yea so do I, 1 little thing can mess it all up


----------



## unit28

depends on the winds from the south dj

AKA southerlies

moisture will be moving along here no matter what
if there's strong southerly winds through a couple levels in the atmosphere, 
then we'll see a good mixed batch


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1883425 said:


> Plow was working fine then pump made noise little movement to none. Now works fine again. Any ideas?


Frozen breather??? Again, from someone who knows zipo, zero, nada.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Novak is following the NAM.

Heaviest snow from Grand Forks to Duluth to Hayward WI.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1883449 said:


> Just had it done after last year. Was makinrg a funny noise today. Had ice last year in it and was different.


Change fluid every year.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1883462 said:


> Thing is it workes fine for 2 hours this morning then quit for 5 min and is fine again. Last year it had water and froze over screen and wouldnt move at all unless it sat for 10 plus minutes.


Could have just a little slush in the oil.

Works until you get too much over your screen, you let it sit, the slush falls away, at least enough to let it work, then you start working it.

Not as much as last year, but just enough.


----------



## Doughboy12

Green Grass;1883478 said:


> Change fluid every year.


This....is what the manual says.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1883478 said:


> Change fluid every year.


Just did after last season


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;1883478 said:


> Change fluid every year.


Yes, cheap maintenance for peace of mind.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1883488 said:


> Just did after last season


you will get moisture over the summer with the humidity. Change it in the fall There was one year where I did not change it and that was the only year I had issues with my plow which was from a small amount frozen fluid.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1883494 said:


> you will get moisture over the summer with the humidity. Change it in the fall There was one year where I did not change it and that was the only year I had issues with my plow which was from a small amount frozen fluid.


k, i will give it a shot sunday when it warms up so hopefully the ice melts of there is some.


----------



## Doughboy12

No traffic problems noted in the metro...sorry, Rogers doesn't count as the metro...and there is a crash there.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1883369 said:


> Confirmed sss ruler is broke. At penn and 58th little over 1 inch


Whatever. What are you doing at over by me??? It did vary quite a bit. I was over in Linden Hills and it looked closer to an inch than 2".



albhb3;1883379 said:


> them sound like fightin words


Sure are.



qualitycut;1883425 said:


> Plow was working fine then pump made noise little movement to none. Now works fine again. Any ideas?


I would say ice too. I've had short lived blockeges and then whallah its fine. Anytime you're out plowing at 0º I blame ice when there are function problems.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1883496 said:


> k, i will give it a shot sunday when it warms up so hopefully the ice melts of there is some.


It just made sense to me it was the new COLD temps we were having...so I've was my guess.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

White Castle stuffing.


----------



## unit28

bad day for crash's


emt's are full of stuffing.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

BTW.....NAM and GFS are both up for tonight.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1883503 said:


> White Castle stuffing.


I've always wanted to give that a try. My wife hates the Castle......Kids love it. I think you have to grow up with it to appreciate its awesomeness.


----------



## Doughboy12

So with Quality's issue and the comment about summer humidity... How many of you take your plow into a heated garage throughout the winter? 
And would this increase the chances of having a problem?
I was thinking of at least taking it in and thawing it out once in a while but am now rethinking that...
Discuss please....go.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1883507 said:


> I've always wanted to give that a try. My wife hates the Castle......Kids love it. I think you have to grow up with it to appreciate its awesomeness.


Same here. You don't really taste the Sliders, and it's sooo much better than just straight up Stove Top.

I HATE stuffing, but I'll sit down and eat this as a stand alone meal.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1883498 said:


> No traffic problems noted in the metro...sorry, Rogers doesn't count as the metro...and there is a crash there.


There's always a crash on 94 in Rogers


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1883475 said:


> Novak is following the NAM.
> 
> Heaviest snow from Grand Forks to Duluth to Hayward WI.


saw that early theis morning with the nam,
it didn't have a flake one in Isanti


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1883503 said:


> White Castle stuffing.


Looks really good!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

FWIW, I never change oil in the plows. I run Amsoil ATF fluid from the start.

Again, FWIW.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The snow has reached W. NoDak. We can keep an eye on it now.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1883501 said:


> Whatever. What are you doing at over by me??? It did vary quite a bit. I was over in Linden Hills and it looked closer to an inch than 2".
> 
> Sure are.
> 
> I would say ice too. I've had short lived blockeges and then whallah its fine. Anytime you're out plowing at 0º I blame ice when there are function problems.


Was just checking to see how much s ow you actually had because you always lie.

Doing some construction sidewalks.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1883510 said:


> So with Quality's issue and the comment about summer humidity... How many of you take your plow into a heated garage throughout the winter?
> And would this increase the chances of having a problem?
> I was thinking of at least taking it in and thawing it out once in a while but am now rethinking that...
> Discuss please....go.


Mine goes in the heat all the time no problems. Like stated before change the fluid in the fall and you should be fine


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1883515 said:


> FWIW, I never change oil in the plows. I run Amsoil ATF fluid from the start.
> 
> Again, FWIW.


Only time fluid gets changed here is if a hose breaks. Then it gets topped off. Boss fluid, to cheap for that snakes oil.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Here's why the NAM is up.

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/d...lected&hours=hr15hr18hr21hr24hr27hr30hr33hr36

Last night, the NAM took the snow across HWY 2, like Novak posted.

Now it's pretty much running "along and north of I-94".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

GFS brings it right down 94 as well.

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/d...loop=selected&hours=hr012hr018hr024hr030hr036


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1883523 said:


> Here's why the NAM is up.
> 
> http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/d...lected&hours=hr15hr18hr21hr24hr27hr30hr33hr36
> 
> Last night, the NAM took the snow across HWY 2, like Novak posted.
> 
> Now it's pretty much running "along and north of I-94".


Of course. My guy is leaving in the am


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

RAP shows the start of the same, but it doesn't go out all the way.

I guess we have model consistency.


----------



## Greenery

Green Grass;1883154 said:


> I have had two sets of A/T2 and they where a fantastic tire had them on my f350.


I second this. This is what I will be putting on when I get rid of these garbage treadwrights.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1883515 said:


> FWIW, I never change oil in the plows. I run Amsoil ATF fluid from the start.
> 
> Again, FWIW.


I do change every year and use NAPA atf. Rarely have any issues.



qualitycut;1883517 said:


> Was just checking to see how much s ow you actually had because you always lie.



You probably were under a tree. My parents live between that and Pizza Lola and had 1.75".


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1883527 said:


> RAP shows the start of the same, but it doesn't go out all the way.
> 
> I guess we have model consistency.


Kinda looking that way.


----------



## qualitycut

Yup ice in it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1883523 said:


> Here's why the NAM is up.
> 
> http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/d...lected&hours=hr15hr18hr21hr24hr27hr30hr33hr36
> 
> Last night, the NAM took the snow across HWY 2, like Novak posted.
> 
> Now it's pretty much running "along and north of I-94".


As long as I get a nap in after turkey I'm fine with that


----------



## qualitycut

Last year i changed fluid and still plugged. If i thaw it out will i be ok or do i need to pull screen out?


----------



## MNPLOWCO

-27 below wind chill with-6 temp at 630am. Lutsen. Going to feast in 1 hour. So what is the guess on lake Minnetonka area. Do I have to come back down tonight? Less than 1 inch I won't. Best guesses please.
Happy Thanks giving everyone! Guesses from those who read weather well of course.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1883534 said:


> Yup ice in it.


Like I said, when its this cold I always blame moisture.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1883540 said:


> Last year i changed fluid and still plugged. If i thaw it out will i be ok or do i need to pull screen out?


Just thaw it out and drain it. No need to pull filter. I wouldn't anyway. Like someone said change it in the Fall.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO;1883541 said:


> -27 below wind chill with-6 temp at 630am. Lutsen. Going to feast in 1 hour. So what is the guess on lake Minnetonka area. Do I have to come back down tonight? Less than 1 inch I won't. Best guesses please.
> Happy Thanks giving everyone! Guesses from those who read weather well of course.


My best guess for Lake MTKA, you SHOULD be fine. We will know more about 5 tonight which would give you time to get back.


----------



## unit28

catching a screenshot off your loop lmn22
you can see where the southerlies should come to and mix the precip
at the cutoff


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm conflicted. So we get 1.5" of 16/20:1 snow. It's not supposed to finish until 6-7 am. 

There going to be so much traffic already other than townhomes and banks, is there even going to be a need to plow?

It's not a normal week night where 90% of lots would be car free until 7 am.


----------



## SSS Inc.

What the heck is the GFS cooking for mid to late next week? I know that will change but gee whiz its making it hard to look at the meteogram with the QPF stretched out so much. Its bunches tonights stuff into a tiny little space.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1883548 said:



> catching a screenshot off your loop lmn22
> you can see where the southerlies should come to and mix the precip
> at the cutoff


Should. I'm coming back anyways. Beds at the in-laws aren't the greatest. I can handle going back tomorrow and sleeping one night. Two nights and I can't stand up for a day or two.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1883552 said:


> What the heck is the GFS cooking for mid to late next week? I know that will change but gee whiz its making it hard to look at the meteogram with the QPF stretched out so much. Its bunches tonights stuff into a tiny little space.


Just 10" Thursday night.


----------



## Greenery

MNPLOWCO;1883541 said:


> -27 below wind chill with-6 temp at 630am. Lutsen. Going to feast in 1 hour. So what is the guess on lake Minnetonka area. Do I have to come back down tonight? Less than 1 inch I won't. Best guesses please.
> Happy Thanks giving everyone! Guesses from those who read weather well of course.


Do they have any snow on the ground up there yet?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1883549 said:


> I'm conflicted. So we get 1.5" of 16/20:1 snow. It's not supposed to finish until 6-7 am.
> 
> There going to be so much traffic already other than townhomes and banks, is there even going to be a need to plow?
> 
> It's not a normal week night where 90% of lots would be car free until 7 am.


There probably won't be much left if traffic hits it all day. This is why I have to get our stuff done before they get there. payup


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1883560 said:


> There probably won't be much left if traffic hits it all day. This is why I have to get our stuff done before they get there. payup


Most of my stuff, traffic will be on it starting at 8 tonight, a lot of places are open all night.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1883428 said:


> Novak posting on Thanksgiving?? whaaaaaaaa????/


Yeah... Big headline... That everyone was talking about months ago...


----------



## qualitycut

Now other plow has a small leak coming from the tank. Looks like a bolt broke off nd its separated a quarter inch from the pump.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1883557 said:


> Do they have any snow on the ground up there yet?


Better yet do they have a foot of snow yet?


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1883469 said:


> depends on the winds from the south dj
> 
> AKA southerlies
> 
> moisture will be moving along here no matter what
> if there's strong southerly winds through a couple levels in the atmosphere,
> then we'll see a good mixed batch


Makes sense...


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1883568 said:


> Now other plow has a small leak coming from the tank. Looks like a bolt broke off nd its separated a quarter inch from the pump.


You have new trailer new truck new skid get a new plow lol


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1883565 said:


> Most of my stuff, traffic will be on it starting at 8 tonight, a lot of places are open all night.


Going to be a lull in traffic at 1 am
When it starts?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1883565 said:


> Most of my stuff, traffic will be on it starting at 8 tonight, a lot of places are open all night.


Half of my stuff we probably won't even touch then they will call and complain it's all packed down


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1883540 said:


> Last year i changed fluid and still plugged. If i thaw it out will i be ok or do i need to pull screen out?


Just so I'm clear, you have a Western right?

When you pull the cap off of the reservoir do you hear a little "popping" sound like it's under pressure? That air is supposed to keep moisture out of your system.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1883577 said:


> Just so I'm clear, you have a Western right?
> 
> When you pull the cap off of the reservoir do you hear a little "popping" sound like it's under pressure? That air is supposed to keep moisture out of your system.


Blizzard. ......m


----------



## qualitycut

Yes found a open McD's


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1883578 said:


> Blizzard. ......m


Same pump just tipped on it's side


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;1883478 said:


> Change fluid every year.


that's what we do, cheap insurance to avoid a down plow in the middle of a big storm.....


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1883488 said:


> Just did after last season


could have gotten condensation over the summer, especially if stored outside....


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1883568 said:


> Now other plow has a small leak coming from the tank. Looks like a bolt broke off nd its separated a quarter inch from the pump.


Which plow is this?


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1883496 said:


> k, i will give it a shot sunday when it warms up so hopefully the ice melts of there is some.


put it in warm garage before you drain it to make sure all the ice is melted first, then put some isopropyl in with the fluid to get the rest of the water.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1883523 said:


> Here's why the NAM is up.
> 
> http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/d...lected&hours=hr15hr18hr21hr24hr27hr30hr33hr36
> 
> Last night, the NAM took the snow across HWY 2, like Novak posted.
> 
> Now it's pretty much running "along and north of I-94".


Would you expect anything else? I wouldn't expect more than a popcorn fart of fluff though... should be easy


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1883583 said:


> Which plow is this?


Boss..........


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1883529 said:


> I do change every year and use NAPA atf.


NAPA atf eh? Hmmm... might have to try that


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1883548 said:


> catching a screenshot off your loop lmn22
> you can see where the southerlies should come to and mix the precip
> at the cutoff


Hmmm... look at that... it's like flat topped


----------



## banonea

djagusch;1883521 said:


> Only time fluid gets changed here is if a hose breaks. Then it gets topped off. Boss fluid, to cheap for that snakes oil.


I run artic fluid from O'rielys. $4.99/qt. cheapest around, I by a case t the start of the season and do all plows before they go out.


----------



## qualitycut

That jalapeño double is good


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1883589 said:


> NAPA atf eh? Hmmm... might have to try that


Orielly atf here


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1883573 said:


> You have new trailer new truck new skid get a new plow lol


He shoulda bought mine...  Sorry quality I had to... throw up a pic


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1883526 said:


> Of course. My guy is leaving in the am


I'm your huckleberry.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1883579 said:


> Yes found a open McD's


I did the same this morning to get rid of my hangover. Couple hash browns and a egg cheese and bacon bagel. Ready to get back on the wagon


----------



## Doughboy12

Greenery;1883528 said:


> I second this. This is what I will be putting on when I get rid of these garbage treadwrights.


I've had puncture problems with those so I decided to give Coopers a try. Less then on month in, you guessed it, puncture. But nothing since in two years.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1883593 said:


> That jalapeño double is good


I like that one because they pile on the peppers


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1883599 said:


> I did the same this morning to get rid of my hangover. Couple hash browns and a egg cheese and bacon bagel. Ready to get back on the wagon


Add sausage to that bacon egg and cheese bagel. Excellent.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1883579 said:


> Yes found a open McD's


all of mine are closed till 4:00pm today, made it nice last night to plow..... no need to rush on them.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1883595 said:


> He shoulda bought mine...  Sorry quality I had to... throw up a pic


Its at my employees house. There are 4 bolts that hold the tank on and one of them the head snapped off. Slight leak. Need to drill out


----------



## banonea

Options....
My MVP seams to run slow. left, right, up v or scoop. fresh fluid, good connections all the normal stuff you check. what is the chances the pump needs to be rebuilt? I was going to replace the motor to see if that helped, I got a spare but wasn't sure if that is the problem. have not checked the screen. ware is it? I have never had to clean one before.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1883589 said:


> NAPA atf eh? Hmmm... might have to try that


Yep, Napa everything for me. Batteries, fluids etc..........



 banonea;1883606 said:


> Options....
> My MVP seams to run slow. left, right, up v or scoop. fresh fluid, good connections all the normal stuff you check. what is the chances the pump needs to be rebuilt? I was going to replace the motor to see if that helped, I got a spare but wasn't sure if that is the problem. have not checked the screen. ware is it? I have never had to clean one before.


Sounds like a low flow type of problem to me. Not sure where the screen is on an MVP though. Was it doing this before this storm?

If its like the older westerns its right on the pump.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Nice catch Calvin Johnson!


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1883610 said:


> Yep, Napa everything for me. Batteries, fluids etc..........
> 
> Sounds like a low flow type of problem to me. Not sure where the screen is on an MVP though. Was it doing this before this storm?
> 
> If its like the older westerns its right on the pump.


been like that since I got it. wasn't as bad last year. I will check it Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

Don't know this guy but to help him out check out this add. I hate thieves.

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/cto/4779175235.html


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1883626 said:


> been like that since I got it. wasn't as bad last year. I will check it Thumbs Up


I bet the filter is the problem. I've seen some that have a weird film on them and other stuff you wouldn't expect.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1883627 said:


> Don't know this guy but to help him out check out this add. I hate thieves.
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/cto/4779175235.html


That's sad. Hope they find it all

That's why I don't leave stuff on site


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Thanks for the input guys. A little s snow up here. Making snow on the ski runs. I'll check back for further weather checks. Usual generic pap on TV.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1883627 said:


> Don't know this guy but to help him out check out this add. I hate thieves.
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/cto/4779175235.html


Ford dealer had thier plow truck stolen in the middle of the day. Locked keys in iy and someone smashed the window and took off with it. Much better than just a truck, you get a plow a truck and whatever else equipment is on it.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1883630 said:


> That's sad. Hope they find it all
> 
> That's why I don't leave stuff on site


Wouldn't be suprised if they were there on site when it was stolen. Hear it all the time. Guy gets out to shovel and trucks gone when he gets back.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Might remember but last winter, shovelers had their vehicle busted into while they were shoveling the town home complex that the footsteps led to.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1883635 said:


> Wouldn't be suprised if they were there on site when it was stolen. Hear it all the time. Guy gets out to shovel and trucks gone when he gets back.


All the more reason not to shovel!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Barron WI has about as much snow as the north metro. No snowmobiling me riding over here.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1883525 said:


> GFS brings it right down 94 as well.
> 
> http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/d...loop=selected&hours=hr012hr018hr024hr030hr036


Looks like it's at .138-.15" of moisture? What ratio are you using & what's the depth of snow that'd bring?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Watching this.....
http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/uppermissvly_loop.php

Sure looks like the moisture is heading south of where they thought.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1883640 said:


> Looks like it's at .138-.15" of moisture? What ratio are you using & what's the depth of snow that'd bring?


About 16:1. At 15:1 that would be about 2-2.25".

20:1 would be pushing 2.5-3".


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1883630 said:


> That's sad. Hope they find it all
> 
> That's why I don't leave stuff on site


We don't leave stuff anymore either. Over the years we had four smashed windshields at one location. That was fun. My truck was stolen from another job and they left a stolen car in its place. That one was funny because there was about 7 rubbers laying next to the car they left.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1883634 said:


> Ford dealer had thier plow truck stolen in the middle of the day. Locked keys in iy and someone smashed the window and took off with it. Much better than just a truck, you get a plow a truck and whatever else equipment is on it.


This guy will get the truck back but say goodbye to the plow and sander.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1883556 said:


> Just 10" Thursday night.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1883627 said:


> Don't know this guy but to help him out check out this add. I hate thieves.
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/cto/4779175235.html


Just shows how stupid thieves are...he stole a truck with Boss equipment  If you're going to go down that road at least steal something worth while.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1883647 said:


> Just shows how stupid thieves are...he stole a truck with Boss equipment  If you're going to go down that road at least steal something worth while.


Not to mention it was a 6.0 pos


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1883641 said:


> Watching this.....
> http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/uppermissvly_loop.php
> 
> Sure looks like the moisture is heading south of where they thought.


I think will go more east at some point. I think so.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1883651 said:


> I think will go more east at some point. I think so.......


That's what I think too. The moisture in MT will "stumble" over the top and pull it east.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1883653 said:


> That's what I think too. The moisture in MT will "stumble" over the top and pull it east.


On the radar it looks like central north dakota is getting it pretty good but they aren't even in the advisory area.

EDIT: you might be onto something. The darkest areas of snow right now in the central part of the state have nws forecast of 50% chance and less than an inch. 50 miles off track maybe? In a couple hours we should know I suppose but I'll be in a self induced gravy coma by then.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1883653 said:


> That's what I think too. The moisture in MT will "stumble" over the top and pull it east.


Winds will come from the south by 5-6pm
Tand go NW
Anything coming down has no choice but do the opppsite
......


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1883655 said:


> On the radar it looks like central north dakota is getting it pretty good but they aren't even in the advisory area.
> 
> EDIT: you might be onto something. The darkest areas of snow right now in the central part of the state have nws forecast of 50% chance and less than an inch. 50 miles off track maybe? In a couple hours we should know I suppose but I'll be in a self induced gravy coma by then.


Working on my my second plate
And third glass of top shelf goods


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1883658 said:


> Working on my my second plate
> And third glass of top shelf goods


For some reason my family doesn't get together until around 3:30. Most people are on their second round by then.


----------



## unit28

Just a thought 
Wind shear. ....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1883659 said:


> For some reason my family doesn't get together until around 3:30. Most people are on their second round by then.


we are still traveling to Chippewa Falls. We we eat at 2.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1883659 said:


> For some reason my family doesn't get together until around 3:30. Most people are on their second round by then.


We do 2:00 and by the time the second stop comes around at 5:00 I'm usually ready to eat again


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1883641 said:


> Watching this.....
> http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/uppermissvly_loop.php
> 
> Sure looks like the moisture is heading south of where they thought.


Ch. 5 at 11 with Barlow had the snow as far south as the MN river valley sliding east from there.

Was surprised to see he had it that far south.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1883659 said:


> For some reason my family doesn't get together until around 3:30. Most people are on their second round by then.


We got our eating pants on by high noon


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1883662 said:


> we are still traveling to Chippewa Falls. We we eat at 2.


You better get a move on. I've got a 10 minute drive ahead of me.

Glad we aren't the only ones to assemble mid afternoon.


----------



## qualitycut

eat around 4 here unfortunately both sides of the family do the same time so I only get one meal


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1883664 said:


> Ch. 5 at 11 with Barlow had the snow as far south as the MN river valley sliding east from there.
> 
> Was surprised to see he had it that far south.


How much snow?


----------



## qualitycut

So do I enjoy a few drinks or skip the drinks and go get the fluid changed on the plow? Wish they had a better damn idea on where its going to end up.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1883670 said:


> So do I enjoy a few drinks or skip the drinks and go get the fluid changed on the plow? Wish they had a better damn idea on where its going to end up.


I vote for drinks.....


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1883668 said:


> How much snow?


Still showed about 1" for you, 2" N. Metro and lwnmwr was close to the 3" line.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

qualitycut;1883670 said:


> So do I enjoy a few drinks or skip the drinks and go get the fluid changed on the plow? Wish they had a better damn idea on where its going to end up.


Me to. I just keep monitoring every hour.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1883671 said:


> I vote for drinks.....


I second that. It will be warmer and your plow will probably work again with out problems. Its not often we plow when its below zero. The new nam is loading and it sure looks like its a little further south but it hasn't loaded far enough to know what it does once it crosses the border. 10 minutes and we will know more.

EDIT: New NAM drops a mini bomb on the metro including south metro. Moved south like we kind of talked about (on the NAM anyway, mirrors current radar position).


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;1883676 said:


> I second that. It will be warmer and your plow will probably work again with out problems. Its not often we plow when its below zero. The new nam is loading and it sure looks like its a little further south but it hasn't loaded far enough to know what it does once it crosses the border. 10 minutes and we will know more.


Standing by


----------



## SSS Inc.

NorthernProServ;1883679 said:


> Standing by


See edit above. Current advisory area a good 60 miles off if the NAM is right.


----------



## NorthernProServ

I am now up to 1-3" per NWS


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;1883680 said:


> See edit above.


Copy that..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1883682 said:


> I am now up to 1-3" per NWS


Welcome to the group.


----------



## SSS Inc.

NorthernProServ;1883682 said:


> I am now up to 1-3" per NWS


Unless I'm missing something parts of ND are getting hit good and they weren't supposed to see much more than flurries. Nam takes that whole mass straight down to the Airport.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1883676 said:


> I second that. It will be warmer and your plow will probably work again with out problems. Its not often we plow when its below zero. The new nam is loading and it sure looks like its a little further south but it hasn't loaded far enough to know what it does once it crosses the border. 10 minutes and we will know more.
> 
> EDIT: New NAM drops a mini bomb on the metro including south metro. Moved south like we kind of talked about (on the NAM anyway, mirrors current radar position).


bring it...


----------



## BossPlow614

NorthernProServ;1883672 said:


> Still showed about 1" for you, 2" N. Metro and lwnmwr was close to the 3" line.


I like that! payup


----------



## SnowGuy73

Up to 1-3" and less than 1"


----------



## OC&D

Homemade eggnog. Make it now and it'll be ready for Xmas. You can find the recipe here.

Don't say I never do anything useful around here anymore! 

Bah. I can't figure out how to rotate the damn pic. Oh well.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Precip total from nam. The Green is somewhere between .10-.5 not sure of the exact number until the meteo loads.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hourly only shows 1.3"


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1883692 said:


> Precip total from nam. The Green is somewhere between .10-.5 not sure of the exact number until the meteo loads.


So 1-2 inches approximately


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That sure is a large blob of snow for how skinny the advisory is.

Unless it snakes out. 


Update: first f-bomb of the day has been dropped, not by me. Dinner isn't even served yet.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1883610 said:


> Yep, Napa everything for me. Batteries, fluids etc..........


Yeah usually napa everything here too... Guess I never thought of just using generic napa atf


----------



## Doughboy12

OC&D;1883691 said:


> Homemade eggnog. Make it now and it'll be ready for Xmas. You can find the recipe here.
> 
> Don't say I never do anything useful around here anymore!
> 
> Bah. I can't figure out how to rotate the damn pic. Oh well.


It comes up right on the phone. Just like the one the other day...


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1883627 said:


> Don't know this guy but to help him out check out this add. I hate thieves.
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/cto/4779175235.html


Wow that sucks...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1883710 said:


> Wow that sucks...


Ya, not cool.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1883641 said:


> Watching this.....
> http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/uppermissvly_loop.php
> 
> Sure looks like the moisture is heading south of where they thought.


I'm sure a good chunk will go south but remember the southerlies and waa unit talked about...


----------



## banonea

dinner is successful, MIL loves the gravy. .......


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1883705 said:


> That sure is a large blob of snow for how skinny the advisory is.
> 
> Unless it snakes out.
> 
> Update: first f-bomb of the day has been dropped, not by me. Dinner isn't even served yet.


Sounds like what our house was....we don't get together anymore...!


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1883657 said:


> Winds will come from the south by 5-6pm
> Tand go NW
> Anything coming down has no choice but do the opppsite
> ......


See.......?


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1883667 said:


> eat around 4 here unfortunately both sides of the family do the same time so I only get one meal


Same......


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1883713 said:


> dinner is successful, MIL loves the gravy. .......


Serious flash back on those pictures. Looks farmiliar.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1883713 said:


> dinner is successful, MIL loves the gravy. .......


Hey now...........


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

banonea;1883713 said:


> MIL loves the gravy. .......


That just sounds so wrong


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1883713 said:


> dinner is successful, MIL loves the gravy. .......


Gravy is the key. My mom makes extra gravy a few days in advance just so we have a gallon or two.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1883705 said:


> That sure is a large blob of snow for how skinny the advisory is.
> 
> Unless it snakes out.
> 
> Update: first f-bomb of the day has been dropped, not by me. Dinner isn't even served yet.


Was it the wife pissed at you


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1883717 said:


> See.......?


NWS commented to me that they are still considering making changes...possibly.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1883734 said:


> Was it the wife pissed at you


Wasn't MY family.


----------



## unit28

tell NWS to hold fast

not much has fallen in NDAK
just flurries still

and the isentropic waves are still coming over the rockies

just wait for the 5pm waa
and the uva's are still cooking the blacktop....xysport

SX3,
how much of the nam precip you posted is all snow?

flurries still....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Down to less than an inch tonight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Went from 1-2" this morning to 1-3" an hour ago to now less than one


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1883741 said:


> tell NWS to hold fast
> 
> not much has fallen in NDAK
> just flurries still
> 
> and the isentropic waves are still coming over the rockies
> 
> just wait for the 5pm waa
> and the uva's are still cooking the blacktop....xysport
> 
> SX3,
> how much of the nam precip you posted is all snow?
> 
> flurries still....


True.... Pulling up the base reflectivity radars vs composite, there isn't much falling in NoDak.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1883534 said:


> Yup ice in it.


1 cap of isoprpal will fix it. After bew fluid.


----------



## banonea

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1883732 said:


> That just sounds so wrong


yea, I didn't realize what I said till you said something:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1883735 said:


> NWS commented to me that they are still considering making changes...possibly.


Maybe? Potentially? Allegedly?

J/k... whatever happens we're ready for it


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1883606 said:


> Options....
> My MVP seams to run slow. left, right, up v or scoop. fresh fluid, good connections all the normal stuff you check. what is the chances the pump needs to be rebuilt? I was going to replace the motor to see if that helped, I got a spare but wasn't sure if that is the problem. have not checked the screen. ware is it? I have never had to clean one before.


Inside under the motor?

Possibly the speed screw needs adjusting.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1883741 said:


> tell NWS to hold fast
> 
> not much has fallen in NDAK
> just flurries still
> 
> and the isentropic waves are still coming over the rockies
> 
> just wait for the 5pm waa
> and the uva's are still cooking the blacktop....xysport
> 
> SX3,
> how much of the nam precip you posted is all snow?
> 
> flurries still....


Alright that works too...


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;1883648 said:


> Not to mention it was a 6.0 pos


how dare you insult the truck stole


----------



## unit28

i am confused

not sure what this means.
I don't want to study it
just need to know what it means for tonight

??????


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1883757 said:


> i am confused
> 
> not sure what this means.
> I don't want to study it
> just need to know what it means for tonight
> 
> ??????


I think this is your territory...


----------



## CityGuy

1 bird killed.
1 fire call attended.
1 pie, gone
In-laws out.
1 couch being sat on.


----------



## qualitycut

3 plates down, waiting on pie


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;1883756 said:


> how dare you insult the truck stole


Just the motor not the truck


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1883767 said:


> 3 plates down, waiting on pie


I only made it three heaping plates. No pie for this guy


----------



## djagusch

unit28;1883757 said:


> i am confused
> 
> not sure what this means.
> I don't want to study it
> just need to know what it means for tonight
> 
> ??????


http://www.theweatherprediction.com/habyhints2/410/

Something the 1032 means it's a strong high pressure system. The low pressure out in Mt is more of a sea level pressure system. That's how far I got so far.
http://www.theweatherprediction.com/basic/pressuretypes/
some more info


----------



## qualitycut

And now half a pumpkin pie


----------



## Polarismalibu

I'm down to around 1" now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1883788 said:


> I'm down to around 1" now


Rogers?????


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1883789 said:


> Rogers?????


Roger. ......


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1883788 said:


> I'm down to around 1" now


I just did rogers and I got 1-2 tonight and less than half tomorrow


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1883789 said:


> Rogers?????


Yeah that's what my phone says not sure how reliable it is


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1883791 said:


> I just did rogers and I got 1-2 tonight and less than half tomorrow


Hmmm is that nws? My phone says around 1" could be wrong though


----------



## qualitycut

Ahead of the milder air we should see a bit of snow starting around 10 PM tonight from the west and lasting until the morning. Snowfall amounts should range around 1" in south metro--mainly along and just south of the I-94 corridor--and up to 2" in the north metro, with 2"-3" possible along and north of a line running northwest to southeast from Alexandria to St. Cloud, through St. Francis and Ham Lake, over to Taylors Falls and Eau Claire (see graphic).


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1883793 said:


> Hmmm is that nws? My phone says around 1" could be wrong though


Mine just changed also.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1883793 said:


> Hmmm is that nws? My phone says around 1" could be wrong though


yes nws as of 5 min ago


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22 Is cafed.


----------



## Ranger620

Im game for snow would just like it to be done by 3 so we dont have to deal with the idiots running around trying to get the deal of the century


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1883791 said:


> I just did rogers and I got 1-2 tonight and less than half tomorrow


Same in Maple Grove on the NOAA app...


----------



## Doughboy12

I need to get me one of those $220 50" TVs.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1883798 said:


> Im game for snow would just like it to be done by 3 so we dont have to deal with the idiots running around trying to get the deal of the century


They'll be home by midnight since everything opens at 6pm


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1883796 said:


> yes nws as of 5 min ago


There are 2 rogers on there.


----------



## cbservicesllc

My NWS is at least down to 1.4 on hourly from 1.8


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1883802 said:


> There are 2 rogers on there.


I type in my postal code which is rogers mn
Polaris, cb and I are within a 5 mile radius of each other


----------



## qualitycut

That blob is pretty low.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Doughboy12;1883797 said:


> LwnmwrMan22 Is cafed.


Sorry for lmwrmn. Cbserv. You think 1.4.? Which makes Tonka 1+. ? This means 5 hours in the truck for me south bound. RATS!! Is this the best course of action? Thoughts everyone?? PleAse advise with best educated guess. Thanks.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1883805 said:


> I type in my postal code which is rogers mn
> Polaris, cb and I are within a 5 mile radius of each other


Type rogers in and there are 2 different counties and both different amounts.

Edit. Just noticed other is down south


----------



## qualitycut

MNPLOWCO;1883809 said:


> Sorry for lmwrmn. Cbserv. You think 1.4.? Which makes Tonka 1+. ? This means 5 hours in the truck for me south bound. RATS!! Is this the best course of action? Thoughts everyone?? PleAse advise with best educated guess. Thanks.


Ummmm. So far nws has been high every snow fall so......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO;1883809 said:


> Sorry for lmwrmn. Cbserv. You think 1.4.? Which makes Tonka 1+. ? This means 5 hours in the truck for me south bound. RATS!! Is this the best course of action? Thoughts everyone?? PleAse advise with best educated guess. Thanks.


I just left Chippewa.

Forecast for Eden Prairie is less than one inch for tonight.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1883811 said:


> Type rogers in and there are 2 different counties and both different amounts.


Must be cuz it's on the border of write county


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1883800 said:


> I need to get me one of those $220 50" TVs.


I got one of those last year! Awesome tv but if your not in one ready your not getting it


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1883813 said:


> I just left Chippewa.
> 
> Forecast for Eden Prairie is less than one inch for tonight.


Wuss..........


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1883811 said:


> Type rogers in and there are 2 different counties and both different amounts.
> 
> Edit. Just noticed other is down south


Heres what I get when I type in rogers. I would like some of the other rogers's weather lol
Multiple locations were found. Please select one of the following:
Rogers, Arkansas, United States
Rogers, Hennepin County, Minnesota, United States
Rogers, Bell County, Texas, United States
Rogers, Montana, United States
Rogers, New Mexico, United States


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have snow through 2 pm now tomorrow with 2" before 6 am.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1883819 said:


> Heres what I get when I type in rogers. I would like some of the other rogers's weather lol
> Multiple locations were found. Please select one of the following:
> Rogers, Arkansas, United States
> Rogers, Hennepin County, Minnesota, United States
> Rogers, Bell County, Texas, United States
> Rogers, Montana, United States
> Rogers, New Mexico, United States


My option was by le centre


----------



## Ranger620

MNPLOWCO;1883809 said:


> Sorry for lmwrmn. Cbserv. You think 1.4.? Which makes Tonka 1+. ? This means 5 hours in the truck for me south bound. RATS!! Is this the best course of action? Thoughts everyone?? PleAse advise with best educated guess. Thanks.


I am not the best weather guy but heres my take. If you have guys that can handle it your at the bottom of the track so I would say 1" or less stay and enjoy the rest of the holiday. If your customers are high maintanence I'd head back tonight.


----------



## andersman02

Hey lwn, if we don't get enough here and you get some you gonna want any help? Was going to stay home if we don't get any but wouldn't mind doing some plowing


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1883821 said:


> My option was by le centre


When I did rogers mn I got your option

Multiple locations were found. Please select one of the following:
Rogers, Hennepin County, Minnesota, United States
Rogers, Le Sueur County, Minnesota, United States


----------



## NorthernProServ

Back to 1-2"

Forecast discussion as of 3:30 calls for 2-3" along and N. of I-94.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1883805 said:


> I type in my postal code which is rogers mn
> Polaris, cb and I are within a 5 mile radius of each other


This is true...


----------



## cbservicesllc

MNPLOWCO;1883809 said:


> Sorry for lmwrmn. Cbserv. You think 1.4.? Which makes Tonka 1+. ? This means 5 hours in the truck for me south bound. RATS!! Is this the best course of action? Thoughts everyone?? PleAse advise with best educated guess. Thanks.


Hard to say... whats your nws hourly at?


----------



## Ranger620

Accuweather has .4 tonight and .1 tomorrow. Were screwed


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1883803 said:


> My NWS is at least down to 1.4 on hourly from 1.8


Same here..


----------



## NorthernProServ

Snow already showing up way down by Marshall and Worthington


----------



## Doughboy12

MNPLOWCO;1883809 said:


> Sorry for lmwrmn. Cbserv. You think 1.4.? Which makes Tonka 1+. ? This means 5 hours in the truck for me south bound. RATS!! Is this the best course of action? Thoughts everyone?? PleAse advise with best educated guess. Thanks.


Stay put. It will get worked out.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1883817 said:


> I got one of those last year! Awesome tv but if your not in one ready your not getting it


It's a 1 hour guaranty item. So if you are there from 6pm-7pm you get one by Xmas.


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1883830 said:


> Hard to say... whats your nws hourly at?


His hourly is at .9 with a small amount of freezing during the morning. I say high maintenance customers you get in the truck. Normal customers stay put
Unless your 2" trigger then your safe either way


----------



## Doughboy12

The wife and step daughter just headed out...


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1883840 said:


> The wife and step daughter just headed out...


Red headed?


----------



## qualitycut

Starting to slide a little east on radar.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Yep. .3 and .6.....so maybe stay. Hmmmm. So close to a few triggers. Thanks guys. Hmmm. Hmmm. Just don't know. Some city walks....hmmmm. geez. Wow. Hmmm??


----------



## unit28

Set alarm for 2

Gnight


----------



## unit28

Dj
Ill report at about 2


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1883844 said:


> Set alarm for 2
> 
> Gnight


Mine will be set for midnight. Gotta preplow.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1883841 said:


> Red headed?


No...but thanks for asking. ;-)


----------



## Doughboy12

MNPLOWCO;1883843 said:


> Yep. .3 and .6.....so maybe stay. Hmmmm. So close to a few triggers. Thanks guys. Hmmm. Hmmm. Just don't know. Some city walks....hmmmm. geez. Wow. Hmmm??


Seems like you are looking for a reason to come home vs a reason to stay. Stay put and have fun.


----------



## unit28

Going to shear


----------



## Doughboy12

unit28;1883856 said:


> Going to Cher


Fixed it for you...have fun, great show. She is a little old though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1883856 said:


> Going to shear


But where???


----------



## cbservicesllc

MNPLOWCO;1883843 said:


> Yep. .3 and .6.....so maybe stay. Hmmmm. So close to a few triggers. Thanks guys. Hmmm. Hmmm. Just don't know. Some city walks....hmmmm. geez. Wow. Hmmm??


You can always use the excuse that it isn't supposed to be done till noon or after


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1883844 said:


> Set alarm for 2
> 
> Gnight


Well... there's that...


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1883856 said:


> Going to shear


Going to be interesting to see how this plays out...


----------



## djagusch

unit28;1883846 said:


> Dj
> Ill report at about 2


Thanks, hope it's as forecasted, no huge surprises.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Diesel was $3.59 in St. Croix Falls.


----------



## qualitycut

Natalie is on ch 4


----------



## qualitycut

Looks like its breaking up on radar


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1883879 said:


> Natalie is on ch 4


Co host is better looking.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1883883 said:


> Co host is better looking.


Yea i would......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1883881 said:


> Looks like its breaking up on radar


Dead spots on the radar.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1883884 said:


> Yea i would......


Haha.........


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1883883 said:


> Co host is better looking.


Shirt fits nice too.


----------



## qualitycut

Dang, i just want to relax but i dont know if i should take care of the plow tonight or just do it tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1883887 said:


> Shirt fits nice too.


Very relieving!


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;1883891 said:


> Dang, i just want to relax but i dont know if i should take care of the plow tonight or just do it tomorrow.


If your talking the drain and fill then it doesn't really matter. If your talking the tank flange bolt broken I would fix it right tonight or get a small c clamp to temp fix it in the morning if you need to go plow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Who was the cohost?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1883875 said:


> Diesel was $3.59 in St. Croix Falls.


Geez that's nice!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1883885 said:


> Dead spots on the radar.


This......


----------



## MNPLOWCO

What shear...and implication?


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1883891 said:


> Dang, i just want to relax but i dont know if i should take care of the plow tonight or just do it tomorrow.


Just take care of it tonight then you wont have to stress if you get enough to plow


----------



## cbservicesllc

MNPLOWCO;1883902 said:


> What shear...and implication?


I THINK if it shears it cuts the moisture off... unit?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1883904 said:


> I THINK if it shears it cuts the moisture off... unit?


This....just wondering where.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1883891 said:


> Dang, i just want to relax but i dont know if i should take care of the plow tonight or just do it tomorrow.


If that bolt broke off like you said dont drill it out. Take a nut close to the same size or smaller. Place it over the bolt and weld the nut to it on the inside of the nut. Take socket and back it out. Put new bolt in. Much easier than drilling it out


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Thx.....and yes....where??


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Lwmmwr....you back in the saddle?? So sad to have to come back. Sorry. Hope my fate is better.. I will hate to wake up at 1am. And start down Cruz I have to drive through the heart of the snow to get to my location.. I hope not.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1883908 said:


> This....just wondering where.


That would be the million dollar question...


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;1883895 said:


> If your talking the drain and fill then it doesn't really matter. If your talking the tank flange bolt broken I would fix it right tonight or get a small c clamp to temp fix it in the morning if you need to go plow.


That leaks been going on for a while so thats not a issue right now. I just want to get that fluid changed on the other incase i get snow, dont think i have enough fluid.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1883909 said:


> If that bolt broke off like you said dont drill it out. Take a nut close to the same size or smaller. Place it over the bolt and weld the nut to it on the inside of the nut. Take socket and back it out. Put new bolt in. Much easier than drilling it out


I think it broke of down a ways though m


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1883875 said:


> Diesel was $3.59 in St. Croix Falls.


Heading in the right direction!


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1883921 said:


> That leaks been going on for a while so thats not a issue right now. I just want to get that fluid changed on the other incase i get snow, dont think i have enough fluid.


Any transmission fluid will work. Gas station has pleanty


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1883922 said:


> I think it broke of down a ways though m


Blizzard right??


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hourly down to 0.6".


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1883926 said:


> Hourly down to 0.6".


Mine is at 1.3... sounds like MNPLOWCO should be safe...


----------



## MNPLOWCO

SnowGuy73;1883926 said:


> Hourly down to 0.6".


I. Like that!!!!


----------



## unit28

this is a fluke....
that blob at 5 am on the rap has bounced around all over the state
just about everytime I click submit


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1883925 said:


> Blizzard right??


Ice in blizzard and bolts on a boss


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1883930 said:


> this is a fluke....
> that blob at 5 am on the rap has bounced around all over the state
> just about everytime I click submit


There's no way that is happening.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO;1883917 said:


> Lwmmwr....you back in the saddle?? So sad to have to come back. Sorry. Hope my fate is better.. I will hate to wake up at 1am. And start down Cruz I have to drive through the heart of the snow to get to my location.. I hope not.


MNPLOW..... Little nervous for you...

Watch this.....
http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/uppermissvly_loop.php

Sure looks like everything is setting up 50-60 miles further west / south than the current advisory.

Look below for the click able.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/uppermissvly_loop.php


----------



## MNPLOWCO

At. .8 now. .2 + .6


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Thx lwnmwr.....now I'm not sure after looking at your loop. Crap


----------



## unit28

Tonight...increasing clouds from west to east. Snowfall starting
around midnight in the far western parts of the cwa and quickly
expanding eastward.

By sunrise expect light to moderate snowfall to
be ongoing throughout most of northern mn and northwest
wisconsin...mainly south of a line from gemmell to hibbing to the
twin ports. 

By daybreak new snowfall accumulation is expected to be
around 1-3 inches....with the most accumulation in the brainerd
lakes region.

Temperatures will dip slightly in the evening before
clouds and warm air advection turn the trend around and temps hold
steady or slowly rise after midnight. Lows around zero...single
digits above zero where clouds move in early /mainly south of
highway 2 in northern mn/.


----------



## djagusch

MNPLOWCO;1883941 said:


> Thx lwnmwr.....now I'm not sure after looking at your loop. Crap


Just keep in mind that we have highs tomorrow in the mid 20's and in the mid 30's on saturday. That 1 inch or so will be melted away in no time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1883946 said:


> Tonight...increasing clouds from west to east. Snowfall starting
> around midnight in the far western parts of the cwa and quickly
> expanding eastward. By sunrise expect light to moderate snowfall to
> be ongoing throughout most of northern mn and northwest
> wisconsin...mainly south of a line from gemmell to hibbing to the
> twin ports. By daybreak new snowfall accumulation is expected to be
> around 1-3 inches....with the most accumulation in the brainerd
> lakes region. Temperatures will dip slightly in the evening before
> clouds and warm air advection turn the trend around and temps hold
> steady or slowly rise after midnight. Lows around zero...single
> digits above zero where clouds move in early /mainly south of
> highway 2 in northern mn/.


Must be out of Duluth.


----------



## djagusch

unit28;1883946 said:


> Tonight...increasing clouds from west to east. Snowfall starting
> around midnight in the far western parts of the cwa and quickly
> expanding eastward.
> 
> By sunrise expect light to moderate snowfall to
> be ongoing throughout most of northern mn and northwest
> wisconsin...mainly south of a line from gemmell to hibbing to the
> twin ports.
> 
> By daybreak new snowfall accumulation is expected to be
> around 1-3 inches....with the most accumulation in the brainerd
> lakes region.
> 
> Temperatures will dip slightly in the evening before
> clouds and warm air advection turn the trend around and temps hold
> steady or slowly rise after midnight. Lows around zero...single
> digits above zero where clouds move in early /mainly south of
> highway 2 in northern mn/.


Is that Duluth nws?


----------



## unit28

oh me thinks it shears.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1883948 said:


> Just keep in mind that we have highs tomorrow in the mid 20's and in the mid 30's on saturday. That 1 inch or so will be melted away in no time.


Right, but the snow is already way further south than the models had it.

Yesterday / today you and I were on the south side of the snow band, with hardly anything in the cities.

The snow on the radar is already all the way to IA.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Unit....is that the northern mn. Projection or is that encompassing metro as well
Which it does not mention?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1883937 said:


> MNPLOW..... Little nervous for you...
> 
> Watch this.....
> http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/uppermissvly_loop.php
> 
> Sure looks like everything is setting up 50-60 miles further west / south than the current advisory.
> 
> Look below for the click able.


You worry about snow in July lol


----------



## unit28

yes that is dlth


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

RAP has it head straight over the cities and then splits.....
http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/displayMod.php?var=ruc_sfc_prcp&loop=loopall&hours=


----------



## djagusch

unit28;1883953 said:


> oh me thinks it shears.....


Those southern winds you mentioned earlier in the day?


----------



## AllMetro

unit28;1883930 said:


> this is a fluke....
> that blob at 5 am on the rap has bounced around all over the state
> just about everytime I click submit


Where do you find this model?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm headed to bed. Gonna nap til 10. Watch the news and get ready.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

AllMetro;1883962 said:


> Where do you find this model?


Never ask unit where he gets his stuff. You'll get so much info you'll be flummoxed and wish you would have never found Plowsite.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

qualitycut;1883957 said:


> You worry about snow in July lol


If it snows in July...I'll take the cash. True though. 1 percent attrition rate Cruz I really care about my bank account..... I mean clients.


----------



## unit28

water vapor right now

gnight.....again
[email protected]


----------



## AllMetro

LwnmwrMan22;1883965 said:


> Never ask unit where he gets his stuff. You'll get so much info you'll be flummoxed and wish you would have never found Plowsite.


flum·moxed
ˈfləməkst/
adjective
adjective: flummoxed

bewildered or perplexed.
"he became flummoxed and speechless"

Ha!


----------



## CityGuy

Wow that nap felt good.

Ranger I will pm my email if you just want to send. Sounds like snow and we both may be busy.


----------



## unit28

djagusch;1883960 said:


> Those southern winds you mentioned earlier in the day?


yes

any thing xan cause shear,

from wind speed changes, directional changes etc.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1883946 said:


> Tonight...increasing clouds from west to east. Snowfall starting
> around midnight in the far western parts of the cwa and quickly
> expanding eastward.
> 
> By sunrise expect light to moderate snowfall to
> be ongoing throughout most of northern mn and northwest
> wisconsin...mainly south of a line from gemmell to hibbing to the
> twin ports.
> 
> By daybreak new snowfall accumulation is expected to be
> around 1-3 inches....with the most accumulation in the brainerd
> lakes region.
> 
> Temperatures will dip slightly in the evening before
> clouds and warm air advection turn the trend around and temps hold
> steady or slowly rise after midnight. Lows around zero...single
> digits above zero where clouds move in early /mainly south of
> highway 2 in northern mn/.


There's that warm air advection we keep hearing about


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

FWIW, when I left Chippewa Falls, it was 5°F at 5.

I got home and it was 15°F.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That's one big shield of light snow up around Fargo.


----------



## Ranger620

Accuweather says snow will end in 37 min???


----------



## MNPLOWCO

So I'm I starting down or what. Nws still at .8 but all this other info is making me get ready to leave.


----------



## unit28

AllMetro;1883971 said:


> flum·moxed
> ˈfləməkst/
> adjective
> adjective: flummoxed
> 
> bewildered or perplexed.
> "he became flummoxed and speechless"
> 
> Ha!


see now the bulk is over there..
It's a bad link
................


----------



## Ranger620

MNPLOWCO;1883983 said:


> So I'm I starting down or what. Nws still at .8 but all this other info is making me get ready to leave.


Newtons law. Stay and you get 2"maybe leave and you will end up with not enough to plow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hopefully MNPLOWCO sees this before he leaves.










But whether or not he pays attention to it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1883982 said:


> Accuweather says snow will end in 37 min???


Hahahaha.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1883984 said:


> see now the bulk is over there..
> It's a bad link
> ................


Which is what shows on the radar.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1883985 said:


> Newtons law. Stay and you get 2"maybe leave and you will end up with not enough to plow


This...just like last year when everyone would get plows on, fill trucks, have everything ready and bust.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Shouldn't have had that Rockstar on the way home. No way I'm sleeping now.


----------



## BossPlow614

MNPLOWCO;1883967 said:


> If it snows in July...I'll take the cash. True though. 1 percent attrition rate Cruz * I really care about my bank account..... *I mean clients.


You & I think alike  Thumbs Up


----------



## unit28

Ranger620;1883982 said:


> Accuweather says snow will end in 37 min???


doesn't start until 1am here

someone should check nws roundup
to see if it has snowed anywhere yet

got a chew in now..... damn it


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1883987 said:


> Hopefully MNPLOWCO sees this before he leaves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But whether or not he pays attention to it.


I'm at .o5

gives me 3/4 " at 5am

melts off by 11am bet on it.

and this nws map shows the bulk way north too

but my second maps is in line with radar?....yep


----------



## Ranger620

Down to 1.4 on the hourly


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Midwest radar almost looks like it wants to split with a dry tongue over the cities.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1884004 said:


> Down to 1.4 on the hourly


That would work good!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/uppermissvly_loop.php


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1884006 said:


> Midwest radar almost looks like it wants to split with a dry tongue over the cities.


Wouldn't that be something?


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1884009 said:


> http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/uppermissvly_loop.php


watching that it looks like a salting run. I'd be good with that to. Need to get my tires on and packed for north dakota.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1884007 said:


> That would work good!


Have you got any opportunities to bid on any of that new stuff in rogers. Lots of big buildings going up in the last year big too


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1884006 said:


> Midwest radar almost looks like it wants to split with a dry tongue over the cities.


I love the dry tongue.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1884009 said:


> http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/uppermissvly_loop.php


Give it about three hours. Three common models all show the same track as the advisory takes but further south. Forget all the details and fancy stuff for a second it just looks south to me. None of them show another wave of precip hitting up north right? I don't see it anyway. Screw it, I'm having a beer.


----------



## unit28

LI going to show up when the waa hits it


----------



## MNPLOWCO

I always pay attention to you. So is that 1 inch for me if I am reading it correctly. City side walks needed at 1 inch. I need .9 to not come down. So I'm leaving in 15 mins. If nothing changes. Rats! Rather drive 5 hours than screw myself. I'm not enjoying myself here second guessing for over 24 hours now. Thanks for all your help everyone. I guess I shouldn't be in this business if I can't' handle it. But I've been doing it for 30+ years. Yep.....I'm the old horse in this race.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1884012 said:


> Have you got any opportunities to bid on any of that new stuff in rogers. Lots of big buildings going up in the last year big too


I do one building back there. I would love to pick up one more of the new ones just to keep the skid I have there more work


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO;1884017 said:


> I always pay attention to you. So is that 1 inch for me if I am reading it correctly. City side walks needed at 1 inch. I need .9 to not come down. So I'm leaving in 15 mins. If nothing changes. Rats! Rather drive 5 hours than screw myself. I'm not enjoying myself here second guessing for over 24 hours now. Thanks for all your help everyone. I guess I shouldn't be in this business if I can't' handle it. But I've been doing it for 30+ years. Yep.....I'm the old horse in this race.


Same reason I'm home. I would just be on the computer / phone in the corner anyways, might as well come home and not have everyone thinking I'm ignoring them.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1884015 said:


> LI going to show up when the waa hits it


LI.... WAA...... Anyone with any help?

Nevermind...got WAA.... Now, LI....


----------



## SSS Inc.

Anyone have friends in Wilmar? I want to know if its snowing out there.......


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1884018 said:


> I do one building back there. I would love to pick up one more of the new ones just to keep the skid I have there more work


I did one of the big ones back there. The guy in charge is a richard. He has now moved on in the company. They change every 3-4 years. I had it for 4 years. Might have been able to keep it if he was gone. They were always late payers but the money was good.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Starting to fill in across N MN a bit now.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1884021 said:


> LI.... WAA...... Anyone with any help?
> 
> Nevermind...got WAA.... Now, LI....


Well you got the one I knew already. Too fancy for thanksgiving.


----------



## unit28

you see the shearing from the warm air.....


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1884023 said:


> I did one of the big ones back there. The guy in charge is a richard. He has now moved on in the company. They change every 3-4 years. I had it for 4 years. Might have been able to keep it if he was gone. They were always late payers but the money was good.


From what I have seen the new buildings have gone to prescription


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1884022 said:


> Anyone have friends in Wilmar? I want to know if its snowing out there.......


NWS pages says light snow. But it has said snow / rain / whatever for me in the past and been the complete opposite.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1884006 said:


> Midwest radar almost looks like it wants to split with a dry tongue over the cities.


You mean where it's intensifying around St. Cloud as it trains down 94?


----------



## Ranger620

Accuweather now says snow will end in 19 min.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1884025 said:


> Well you got the one I knew already. Too fancy for thanksgiving.


Lifted Index is trhe strongest point of forcing

looks to be a tight gradient

Some shadowing will be on the radar models to have some type of built in coefecient factor due to whatever trajectory they use or what km {ie 4km or 2km} the satellite reflects from in the atmosphere.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1884032 said:


> Accuweather now says snow will end in 19 min.


Mine says it will start in 4 min


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1884021 said:


> LI.... WAA...... Anyone with any help?
> 
> Nevermind...got WAA.... Now, LI....


Lifted index... more positive equals more stable...


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1884029 said:


> NWS pages says light snow. But it has said snow / rain / whatever for me in the past and been the complete opposite.


I hear ya. Looks to to be filling in to the west of the metro too.

I feel bad for you guys out of town. One Christmas I was stuck in Ashland Wis. and we ended up getting three storms in three days down here. I hated not being able to help.


----------



## unit28

Ranger620;1884032 said:


> Accuweather now says snow will end in 19 min.


which means switch to duluth radar in 15 minutes/

might see a whole new ballgame


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1884022 said:


> Anyone have friends in Wilmar? I want to know if its snowing out there.......


Not to montrose yet


----------



## Ranger620

I hate seatle. Wish 49ers would crush them


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1884045 said:


> Not to montrose yet


9:28 .......light snow


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1884047 said:


> I hate seatle. Wish 49ers would crush them


Me too. Enough with the fumbles and punts already. C'mon!


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1884058 said:


> Me too. Enough with the fumbles and punts already. C'mon!


shouldnt say seatle I dont like sherman or lynch mostly sherman


----------



## qualitycut

Nice and milky atf


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1884064 said:


> Nice and milky atf


Guess you found your problem


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1884064 said:


> Nice and milky atf


Well that would be your problem your not Suposed to use milk


----------



## Ranger620

I'm at 1.3 on the hourly keeps going down


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1884069 said:


> I'm at 1.3 on the hourly keeps going down


When's it gonna stop?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1884064 said:


> Nice and milky atf


That can't be it. Pull the whole pump apart and check all o-rings and solenoids. Could be in the harness, check that too. Maybe new batteries?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Unit must be on to something (no surprise)... Switched to Duluth radar and it shows blue over me... yet no flakes...


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1884072 said:


> That can't be it. Pull the whole pump apart and check all o-rings and solenoids. Could be in the harness, check that too. Maybe new batteries?


Pulled the tank off. Think i got all fluid out of hoses


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1884073 said:


> Unit must be on to something (no surprise)... Switched to Duluth radar and it shows blue over me... yet no flakes...


I've been watching the base radar and its still west of you. Creeping closer though. For the record I'm not saying we will get much just that it is still mimicking what the NAM and GFS have been showing up to this point. They both had it shift almost straight east after it exits the metro. I hope it misses us, I've got shopping to do.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1884072 said:


> That can't be it. Pull the whole pump apart and check all o-rings and solenoids. Could be in the harness, check that too. Maybe new batteries?


Richard....


----------



## qualitycut

The big blob looks to be going east.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1884080 said:


> I've been watching the base radar and its still west of you. Creeping closer though. For the record I'm not saying we will get much just that it is still mimicking what the NAM and GFS have been showing up to this point. They both had it shift almost straight east after it exits the metro. I hope it misses us, I've got shopping to do.


Haha... gotta get those black friday deals! I was talking base reflectivity too... MPX site shows it west of me... Duluth showed some right over me


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1884075 said:


> Pulled the tank off. Think i got all fluid out of hoses


You should be good to go. I never drain all the hoses but it certainly doesn't hurt. I go the easy route and vacuum the oil out of the tank on our blizzards. I have a shop vac just for sucking oil out of things that are difficult to drain or don't have a plug. Darn thing has worked great for 7 years now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1884084 said:


> Haha... gotta get those black friday deals! I was talking base reflectivity too... MPX site shows it west of me... Duluth showed some right over me


I don't go for the deals. Since I was a little kid my mom would take me Downtown on Friday to see the display at Daytons(macys). Now I take her and my three kids. Its pretty quiet downtown actually. I've picked up some of the hot deals at Target well into the afternoon though. Nobody lining up downtown for the deals.


----------



## unit28

the Lifted index line is being met with waa....you can see it over Mora right now on water vapor....

the rest of the stuff on radar you guys keep seeing must be getting sheard off

or something like that....


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1884086 said:


> Nobody lining up downtown for the deals.


Unless you are in Ferguson,MO.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1884086 said:


> I don't go for the deals. Since I was a little kid my mom would take me Downtown on Friday to see the display at Daytons(macys). Now I take her and my three kids. Its pretty quiet downtown actually. I've picked up some of the hot deals at Target well into the afternoon though. Nobody lining up downtown for the deals.


atta boy SX3
I say never break traditions that instill memories that are true to heart

Hope you have many more great times ahead.


----------



## PremierL&L

Got light snow flakes here not big


----------



## PremierL&L

And now getting bigger


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1884070 said:


> When's it gonna stop?


On nws hourly I have 1.2 by 6 am


----------



## qualitycut

Good as new ......


----------



## skorum03

That's a decent sized green blob rolling kinda down 94


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1884085 said:


> You should be good to go. I never drain all the hoses but it certainly doesn't hurt. I go the easy route and vacuum the oil out of the tank on our blizzards. I have a shop vac just for sucking oil out of things that are difficult to drain or don't have a plug. Darn thing has worked great for 7 years now.


Glad i did, lines where milky as well. Next year doing it in fall. Its faster than i remember too.


----------



## Ranger620

PremierL&L;1884097 said:


> Got light snow flakes here not big


Where you at?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1884085 said:


> You should be good to go. I never drain all the hoses but it certainly doesn't hurt. I go the easy route and vacuum the oil out of the tank on our blizzards. I have a shop vac just for sucking oil out of things that are difficult to drain or don't have a plug. Darn thing has worked great for 7 years now.


Good idea!


----------



## Ranger620

Just talked to my skid operator. He's in st. cloud and its coming down purty good. Which goes along with the image unit posted


----------



## qualitycut

Seeing dry tounge over the metro


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1884086 said:


> I don't go for the deals. Since I was a little kid my mom would take me Downtown on Friday to see the display at Daytons(macys). Now I take her and my three kids. Its pretty quiet downtown actually. I've picked up some of the hot deals at Target well into the afternoon though. Nobody lining up downtown for the deals.


Nice, I always try to get down there with the fam... been going for years


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1884088 said:


> the Lifted index line is being met with waa....you can see it over Mora right now on water vapor....
> 
> the rest of the stuff on radar you guys keep seeing must be getting sheard off
> 
> or something like that....


Well look at that... so all this stuff on base reflectivity is shadowing...?


----------



## PremierL&L

Ranger620;1884104 said:


> Where you at?


New Germany


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;1884094 said:


> Unless you are in Ferguson,MO.


Hahahaha... too soon...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I still say it's further south, west, southwest whatever than was forecasted earlier.


----------



## OC&D

Well I'm still full--we ate at 5. I'm not sure if I can even have another beer I'm so full.

Has anyone had Rum Chata before? It's awesome. I'd liken it to the milk left over after eating a bowl of Cinnamon Toast Crunch, but spiked.


----------



## CityGuy

Very light small fakes starting to fall.


----------



## Ranger620

The big green blob coming thru st. cloud down 94 looks to be drying up??


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1884103 said:


> Glad i did, lines where milky as well. Next year doing it in fall. Its faster than i remember too.


Nice work!


----------



## Polarismalibu

OC&D;1884116 said:


> Well I'm still full--we ate at 5. I'm not sure if I can even have another beer I'm so full.
> 
> Has anyone had Rum Chata before? It's awesome. I'd liken it to the milk left over after eating a bowl of Cinnamon Toast Crunch, but spiked.


Tried that last year I was really surprised how good it was


----------



## PremierL&L

Ranger620;1884118 said:


> The big green blob coming thru st. cloud down 94 looks to be drying up??


I'd be fine with that definitely looks smaller


----------



## OC&D

cbservicesllc;1884113 said:


> Hahahaha... too soon...


I heard the police were flying their helicopter over Ferguson, dropping job applications as a means of dispersing the crowds.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1884105 said:


> Good idea!


It works really well. Its just a sears 7 gallon or something somebody used at our shop to clean up something oily so I figured I'd get a new one so nobody uses it on their car seats or anything. I took a flat piece of rubber and cut a hole big enough for a fuel line. Turn the vacuum on and slap that bad boy on the hose and you have yourself one fast oil sucking unit. Somehow the thing keeps running. We have so much equipment with hard to reach drain plug and such it comes in handy. I also use it when I can get to a drain plug but just use the big hose to keep vacuuming near the plug until it stops running. Saves me so much time and keeps things nice and clean at the shop. Give it a try if you have an old shop vac.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1884119 said:


> Nice work!


Thank god for friends with heated garages


----------



## skorum03

OC&D;1884116 said:


> Well I'm still full--we ate at 5. I'm not sure if I can even have another beer I'm so full.
> 
> Has anyone had Rum Chata before? It's awesome. I'd liken it to the milk left over after eating a bowl of Cinnamon Toast Crunch, but spiked.


Yes tastes just like cinnamon toast crunch milk.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1884116 said:


> Well I'm still full--we ate at 5. I'm not sure if I can even have another beer I'm so full.
> 
> Has anyone had Rum Chata before? It's awesome. I'd liken it to the milk left over after eating a bowl of Cinnamon Toast Crunch, but spiked.


Try it with fireball!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1884114 said:


> I still say it's further south, west, southwest whatever than was forecasted earlier.


I agree 100%. Its exactly where the latest models put it not where it was supposed to be though according to all the weather outlets. Not saying it amounts to much or that it will hold together but its obviously not following the advisory path. Its a holiday too so updates are scarce.


----------



## unit28

OC&D;1884116 said:


> Well I'm still full--we ate at 5. I'm not sure if I can even have another beer I'm so full.
> 
> Has anyone had Rum Chata before? It's awesome. I'd liken it to the milk left over after eating a bowl of Cinnamon Toast Crunch, but spiked.


Try a rockstar horchata
You will like it, has the same taste


----------



## cbservicesllc

One of my guys in Big Lake has nothing... yet


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1884128 said:


> Try a rockstar horchata
> You will like it, has the same taste


What color can


----------



## unit28

Giggles said acc sn for cities too


----------



## Greenery

PremierL&L;1884112 said:


> New Germany


Are you the fella I see in a jeep in Mtka/Plymouth?


----------



## Camden

OC&D;1884116 said:


> *Has anyone had Rum Chata before?* It's awesome. I'd liken it to the milk left over after eating a bowl of Cinnamon Toast Crunch, but spiked.


It's my wife's favorite. Her and her brother finished off a bottle tonight. I can only have a few sips, it's just too sweet for me.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1884095 said:


> atta boy SX3
> I say never break traditions that instill memories that are true to heart
> 
> Hope you have many more great times ahead.


Unit, I'm a big Fan of traditions. This is why I was irritated when Mjbossdubs8000's family didn't do their Fondue last Christmas. I hope someday my kids will want to go downtown with me and their children someday. I have four siblings but this was the thing that my mom and I always did alone.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like a burst of snow, a break, then the second bit of snow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

OC&D;1884122 said:


> I heard the police were flying their helicopter over Ferguson, dropping job applications as a means of dispersing the crowds.


Hahaha, heard that one too


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1884130 said:


> What color can


White and green can
Found in cold coffee area
Holiday had it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1884127 said:


> I agree 100%. Its exactly where the latest models put it not where it was supposed to be though according to all the weather outlets. Not saying it amounts to much or that it will hold together but its obviously not following the advisory path. Its a holiday too so updates are scarce.


Schaeffer just had an update, sticking with 2-3" to the north, 1/2"-2" for the metro.


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1884132 said:


> Giggles said acc sn for cities too


How much he say ?


----------



## Ranger620

Guy on 4 just said 1/2" to 2" for his quick blurp


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1884136 said:


> Looks like a burst of snow, a break, then the second bit of snow.


OK accuweather. :laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1884139 said:


> Schaeffer just had an update, sticking with 2-3" to the north, 1/2"-2" for the metro.


Great, lets go with half. If in get 2 im screwed


----------



## OC&D

Camden;1884134 said:


> It's my wife's favorite. Her and her brother finished off a bottle tonight. I can only have a few sips, it's just too sweet for me.


Yep. It's pretty tasty, but I could only have a small lowball of it-I couldn't drink it all night.

Currently I'm having a little nightcap of JB's Jacob's Ghost before hitting the rack. I'm going deer hunting again tomorrow, we have one more tag to try and fill.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1884134 said:


> It's my wife's favorite. Her and her brother finished off a bottle tonight. I can only have a few sips, it's just too sweet for me.


Coach, you guys get any snow yet?


----------



## Ranger620

only a matter of time before someone gets shot in fergoson. All the military and now hired guns


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1884126 said:


> Try it with fireball!


I don't think I've ever even had Fireball. Maybe I'll pick up a fifth and try it.



unit28;1884128 said:


> Try a rockstar horchata
> You will like it, has the same taste


But that's......._nonalcoholic_?!?!?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1884144 said:


> Great, lets go with half. If in get 2 im screwed


The good news would be you have another truck to jump into if one breaks. I thought about this yesterday when I rolled into my first job and the wings went out halfway. Further inspection showed a giant puddle of fluid in the snow. I would be terrified to run only one truck so you got that going for ya. Plus its not supposed to snow that much anyway.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1884135 said:


> Unit, I'm a big Fan of traditions. This is why I was irritated when Mjbossdubs8000's family didn't do their Fondue last Christmas. I hope someday my kids will want to go downtown with me and their children someday. I have four siblings but this was the thing that my mom and I always did alone.[/QUOTEglad to hear
> 
> Ours was alwys going to the ft worth stock show parade then the rodeo finals
> Did that annually fot 15 years before moving here
> My son actually got into riding bulls


----------



## PremierL&L

Greenery;1884133 said:


> Are you the fella I see in a jeep in Mtka/Plymouth?


No jeeps just Chevy trucks


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1884147 said:


> only a matter of time before someone gets shot in fergoson. All the military and now hired guns


I just saw that and thought the same thing.


----------



## Ranger620

Tiny flakes here in corcoran


----------



## Greenery

Light snow in Maple plain. Barely starting to collect on the roads.

It's getting snowier as I head west.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1884149 said:


> The good news would be you have another truck to jump into if one breaks. I thought about this yesterday when I rolled into my first job and the wings went out halfway. Further inspection showed a giant puddle of fluid in the snow. I would be terrified to run only one truck so you got that going for ya. Plus its not supposed to snow that much anyway.


An inch is ok


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

511MN app shows traffic cams in St. Cloud.

Those ones are very good, looks like 1/2-3/4" so far.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1884151 said:


> glad to hear
> 
> Ours was alwys going to the ft worth stock show parade then the rodeo finals
> Did that annually fot 15 years before moving here
> My son actually got into riding bulls


Crazy Texans. I don't think I'd have the guts to jump on a Bull. The parade sounds fun though.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1884147 said:


> only a matter of time before someone gets shot in fergoson. All the military and now hired guns


What now??


----------



## Ranger620

The stuff coming out of fargo looks to be drying up too???


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1884157 said:


> 511MN app shows traffic cams in St. Cloud.
> 
> Those ones are very good, looks like 1/2-3/4" so far.


What are we missing here? Stuff is staying on track to hit the whole metro. The back edge is almost in the state. Where is all this Advisory level snow that was supposed to hit the Canadian border counties and work its way SE?

EDIT: Channel 5 guy is going to explain why in a minute.


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1884159 said:


> What now??


On channel 4 news they had military walking around with machine guns and looked as though businesses hired a security firm and they are camping out in front of and on top of businesses with machine guns


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1884161 said:


> What are we missing here? Stuff is staying on track to hit the whole metro. The back edge is almost in the state. Where is all this Advisory level snow that was supposed to hit the Canadian border counties and work its way SE?


I think your assumption of a holiday, shorter staff and people not used to posting to Facebook and we are left to fend for ourselves.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I got channel 4 if you have 5.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1884160 said:


> The stuff coming out of fargo looks to be drying up too???


And sliding east toward lwmr


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1884163 said:


> I think your assumption of a holiday, shorter staff and people not used to posting to Facebook and we are left to fend for ourselves.


Channel 5 guy just put up his map and his shading showed like we are thinking but the numbers were north like the advisory. Weird. Nobody but us snowplow guys care, that's the real problem.

1.5" MPLS
2.5" North by you. But again shading showed a different story. Bullseye on metro.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Schaffer showed everything done by 3 am. Barely 1", with a secondary band developing overnight and hitting the advisory area (RAP split from earlier???)


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1884166 said:


> Channel 5 guy just put up his map and his shading showed like we are thinking but the numbers were north like the advisory. Weird. Nobody but us snowplow guys care, that's the real problem.
> 
> 1.5" MPLS
> 2.5" North by you. But again shading showed a different story. Bullseye on metro.


So the graffic is different then what they said


----------



## SSS Inc.

Just sayin.........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1884169 said:


> Just sayin.........


Hahhaa...k, Nowak.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Not worried, only have four places open tomorrow


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1884168 said:


> So the graffic is different then what they said


The numbers on the map were given as shown above. The shading on the map put the darkest color(which I would assume is the heaviest, centered n the snow area) right over the metro. The colors lined up with what the models have been showing as the shift south.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS has raised all of my temps 3 degrees from tonight through Saturday. Someone IS working.


----------



## OC&D

Ranger620;1884147 said:


> only a matter of time before someone gets shot in fergoson. All the military and now hired guns


Wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hourly shows .2" before midnight, then 2" from midnight through 6 am.

Most of this will be through before midnight.


----------



## PremierL&L

Well I think it's just that weak been snowing for an hour here and had some green go over me I have a heavy dusting at best


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

F it. I can't sleep and my truck needs gas. Gonna get dressed, go fill it up and see what's going on.


----------



## banonea

Hamelfire;1883753 said:


> Inside under the motor?
> 
> Possibly the speed screw needs adjusting.


not that old.....lol


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1884162 said:


> On channel 4 news they had military walking around with machine guns and looked as though businesses hired a security firm and they are camping out in front of and on top of businesses with machine guns


Sounds like even more of a disaster in the making...


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1884180 said:


> not that old.....lol


Sorry meant the plow motor.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Very light snow here now


----------



## BossPlow614

PremierL&L;1884152 said:


> No jeeps just Chevy trucks


Do you have a red newer body style Cummins? Black enclosed trailer? I've seen that name on the truck before.


----------



## SSS Inc.

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/nowcast.php?site=mpx


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1884167 said:


> Schaffer showed everything done by 3 am. Barely 1", with a secondary band developing overnight and hitting the advisory area (RAP split from earlier???)


Could be it I suppose... The mysterious 5am band unit posted?


----------



## PremierL&L

BossPlow614;1884185 said:


> Do you have a red newer body style Cummins? Black enclosed trailer? I've seen that name on the truck before.


Lots of premiers definitely won't find me in a Cummins :laughing:


----------



## Ranger620

Headed to bed. setting the alarm for 2:30 see whats happening


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1884169 said:


> Just sayin.........


Never snowed there

Everyone else said they had something over them but nothing really coming down


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1884187 said:


> Could be it I suppose... The mysterious 5am band unit posted?


The problem I see with that is the models show no such separate mystery band. What you see is what you get I think.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1884191 said:


> Never snowed there
> 
> Everyone else said they had something over them but nothing really coming down


I know. Just saying they are under the advisory and nothing happened up there. What I was watching in ND earlier today was one spot that looked like it actually may be producing something.

Would you agree that all the activity appears to be well south of the advisory area?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Midwest radar.... Check it out... All moisture in Fargo just disappeard. 

All greennover Chisago county (advisory).


----------



## mnlefty

On the way home from my dads... it was snowing strong in St cloud, lightened up through Monticello and Albertville, then a little burst again through Maple Grove currently.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm scouting in the truck. If I don't post back in 30 minutes....send all available trucks to zip 55079 and just start plowing angthing and everything.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Unit - you should have snow falling.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1884175 said:


> Hourly shows .2" before midnight, then 2" from midnight through 6 am.
> 
> Most of this will be through before midnight.


Hmmm... NWS raised my hourly now to 1.6 by 6am... nothing after...


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1884194 said:


> Midwest radar.... Check it out... All moisture in Fargo just disappeard.
> 
> All greennover Chisago county (advisory).


I see that. It sure seems like it will all be out of here quick.

Snowing lightly here now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Did anyone else notice how fast channel five guy said 1-3" possible. Almost like he didn't want to get beat by Dave if he said the wrong thing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1884201 said:


> I see that. It sure seems like it will all be out of here quick.
> 
> Snowing lightly here now.


Pull up base reflectivity out of Duluth. Look at the band over Chisago County.


----------



## CityGuy

Small flakes but steady here. Roads are white. Coating at best.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;1884202 said:


> Did anyone else notice how fast channel five guy said 1-3" possible. Almost like he didn't want to get beat by Dave if he said the wrong thing.


Haha, I did !


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1884193 said:


> I know. Just saying they are under the advisory and nothing happened up there. What I was watching in ND earlier today was one spot that looked like it actually may be producing something.
> 
> Would you agree that all the activity appears to be well south of the advisory area?


No

Look at water vapor like i have


----------



## NorthernProServ

Should be snowing like a SOB according to this radar


----------



## NorthernProServ

Dont know why thats so blurry


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Do you see what I see???


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1884203 said:


> Pull up base reflectivity out of Duluth. Look at the band over Chisago County.


This too......

Edit

Ummm no


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1884206 said:


> No
> 
> Look at water vapor like i have


Alright then. How about the whole thing out of the state by about 2 a.m..


----------



## NorthernProServ

Any better ?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1884198 said:


> I'm scouting in the truck. If I don't post back in 30 minutes....send all available trucks to zip 55079 and just start plowing angthing and everything.


:laughing:


----------



## PremierL&L

LwnmwrMan22;1884210 said:


> Do you see what I see???


Ash beat me to it was just laughing at that


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1884210 said:


> Do you see what I see???


Yeah I looked at it. Will it keep filling in? I don't know.

NWS has me back up to 1-2" Up from less than an inch.


----------



## qualitycut

Shows snow here on radar but not outside.


----------



## unit28

NorthernProServ;1884207 said:


> Should be snowing like a SOB according to this radar


Not this..........


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1884207 said:


> Should be snowing like a SOB according to this radar


Right... so that must be falling... hitting tve waa... then falling as the couple 13, 14 flakes I've had here..


----------



## SSS Inc.

Quality......I have 1.2" already.......Crazy big flakes.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1884213 said:


> Any better ?


Much more better...  what did you do?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1884216 said:


> Yeah I looked at it. Will it keep filling in? I don't know.
> 
> NWS has me back up to 1-2" Up from less than an inch.


No no no...fill the green in a bit "from the base to the HEAD"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Look again...filling in the green to the HEAD


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1884216 said:


> Yeah I looked at it. Will it keep filling in? I don't know.
> 
> NWS has me back up to 1-2" Up from less than an inch.


Yeah but do you see the frank and beans, that's the real question...


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1884144 said:


> Great, lets go with half. If in get 2 im screwed


Snowing now in Lakeville. Light snow and calm out.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1884223 said:


> No no no...fill the green in a bit "from the base to the HEAD"


OK.. took me a second but that's funny. Kinda graphic. Units the one that posts the funny radar images.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1884223 said:


> No no no...fill the green in a bit "from the base to the HEAD"


Must be part of the

...Lifted Index?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

FWIW, I'm sitting in North Branch, should be snowing "BALLS" bit not a flake is falling.


----------



## PremierL&L

LwnmwrMan22;1884223 said:


> No no no...fill the green in a bit "from the base to the HEAD"


See now I was going with some lower case D's up top


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1884228 said:


> Must be part of the
> 
> ...Lifted Index?


I was thinking more along the lines of a Dry slot.


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1884222 said:


> Much more better...  what did you do?


The screen shot app. im using had the resolution set way to big, set it back to default.  Dont know how it changed.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I don't care anymore. If it doesn't add up I have to go salt at 4 a.m. anyway.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1884233 said:


> I don't care anymore. If it doesn't add up I have to go salt at 4 a.m. anyway.


Look at the radar down south, Lakeville, Shakopee...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Coach out doing sidewalks or what??? Coach, where are you coach??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Headed to Forest Lake.Greens are out of Chisago County.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1884228 said:


> Must be part of the
> 
> ...Lifted Index?


Bahahahaha! :laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1884228 said:


> Must be part of the
> 
> ...Lifted Index?


I chortled.


----------



## Doughboy12

Looks like bano is going to get hammered deep into the morning. According to KARE 11


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snow is building just north of me in the advisory. Nothing falling here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1884239 said:


> Looks like bano is going to get hammered deep into the morning. According to KARE 11


Did they have a segment on gravy?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1884220 said:


> Quality......I have 1.2" already.......Crazy big flakes.


You probably do, i know tour missing the first inch of your ruler and you have mini hockey pucks.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1884241 said:


> Did they have a segment on gravy?


Well I was talking snow...TMI on the other....;-)


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We. Have. Snow!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Few flakes here, might have an inch by Saturday


----------



## cbservicesllc

I must have had a quick burst here... now we're up to a trace... now a couple 13, 14 flakes falling


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1884244 said:


> We. Have. Snow!!!!


I'm here for you...just say the word and I'm on my way!


----------



## Doughboy12

1/4 inch in half an hour... Yes I measured it and it is a very light fill.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Pat Evans on 11 said dusting to an inch, maybe 1.5 in the Cities...

Of course, he is the AM weather guy...


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Half a dusting here


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;1884252 said:


> Pat Evans on 11 said dusting to an inch, maybe 1.5 in the Cities...
> 
> Of course, he is the AM weather guy...


His map showed bano in the snow for a long time...


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1884249 said:


> 1/4 inch in half an hour... Yes I measured it and it is a very light fill.


How far south in Lakeville are you?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Never mind. No snow. However my hourly is over 2" before 6 am now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

AccuWeather is .6"


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1884255 said:


> How far south in Lakeville are you?


Across the street from Apple Valley. Literally.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1884257 said:


> AccuWeather is .6"


Let's run with that!


----------



## cbservicesllc

I almost don't want to go to bed for a couple hours in fear of what I might wake up to...


----------



## Doughboy12

Just slammed a coke... Not sleeping for a while now I guess.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1884257 said:


> AccuWeather is .6"


I hate to say it but i think the have been better than nws this year. Last snow the had me at 1.4 and where within a half inch the one before.

Edit. Weather channel has been good too.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1884263 said:


> I almost don't want to go to bed for a couple hours in fear of what I might wake up to...


Probably to no snow


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1884266 said:


> Probably to no snow


Don't say like that...(in my Hadji voice)


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1884261 said:


> Across the street from Apple Valley. Literally.


So cty 46 ish ?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Accu has had all 3 of our snows on the nuts so far this year.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1884268 said:


> So cty 46 ish ?


On it.......


----------



## qualitycut

According to radar im half way through it.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1884270 said:


> On it.......


Well that narrows it down to about a 5 mile stretch lol


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1884272 said:


> Well that narrows it down to about a 5 mile stretch lol


Only 5 houses on it...lol


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1884273 said:


> Only 5 houses on it...lol


I will just look for the one with the yard all torn up from a plow.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1884275 said:


> I will just look for the one with the yard all torn up from a plow.


Well that would be the one...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

In Stacy....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Atmosphere finally saturated.

Roads are all white here. Coming down pretty good.


----------



## Doughboy12

Intellicast isn't working...anyone else use that for the radar?


----------



## Doughboy12

Just took the dog out... Calm enough to hear the snow fall. It's a very wet snow now...


----------



## qualitycut

Coating, can still see the pavers.


----------



## Polarismalibu

What time is this gonna be done at


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1884285 said:


> What time is this gonna be done at


5 am.........


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1884285 said:


> What time is this gonna be done at


For you, 3-4


----------



## Polarismalibu

Sweet thanks guys


----------



## Doughboy12

Quality...
Are you out driving around?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1884289 said:


> Quality...
> Are you out driving around?


I just was. It's slick on the corners!


----------



## Doughboy12

At about 3/4" still coming down pretty strong.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Moderate snow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

About 1/2" here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hourly shows another 0.7".


----------



## Polarismalibu

I think we only have about 1/4" but it's a steady snow


----------



## BossPlow614

Haven't measured any snow. Relaxing, watching Trailer Park Boys (literally LMAO) & having an ice cold Coors.


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1884297 said:


> Haven't measured any snow. Relaxing, watching Trailer Park Boys (literally LMAO) & having an ice cold Coors.


If chanplin hits 1.5" should shoot me a text so I know if I gotta so my association or not


----------



## millsaps118

I just drove home from Milaca and it wasn't bad, maybe 1/2" when I left at 12:15. Have light flurries falling at a steady rate with about the same so far here.


----------



## banonea

Hamelfire;1884183 said:


> Sorry meant the plow motor.


Ment that too.....lol


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1884239 said:


> Looks like bano is going to get hammered deep into the morning. According to KARE 11


been snowing like a son of a ***** here for probably an hour looks like it should be letting up here soon


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1884241 said:


> Did they have a segment on gravy?


Lol.........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

About 1/4" so far on the hardpack in Stacy. Took an hour to get here.

Looks like the greens are going to train over me as this thing gets ready to move out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Coming down good here now.


----------



## PremierL&L

Almost out but I have an inch


----------



## cbservicesllc

Half inch on the dot on my driveway in Maple Grove


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Full 1/2 inch Minnetonka. Coming down pretty good. Snow picked up for me in 
Hinckly, thick at times but I kept the speed limit. Small lane kind of blown clear.
Made a lot of white outs as I passed people going 45 in a 70. Looks like I will make that inch plus if it keeps up like this. Maybe to bed for a couple or 3 hours. Should be over by then.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1/2" in Forest Lake. Lets up a bit once south of Running Aces.

Gonna check Lino Lakes and head back to Wyoming. Looking at the radar that'll be where I need to stage up.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22;1884310 said:


> 1/2" in Forest Lake. Lets up a bit once south of Running Aces.
> 
> Gonna check Lino Lakes and head back to Wyoming. Looking at the radar that'll be where I need to stage up.


Pretty much the same in both places....but I was doing 70 and not measuring.
Freeway seemed the same....maybe a little less in lino.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1/2" in Lino Lakes at 23/35W.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Don't think I'll hit 1"


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Polarismalibu;1884314 said:


> Don't think I'll hit 1"


your probably right. Looking again at the future cast, it looks to be out of this area (MTKA) at 215 or 230. Maybe 3/4 by then.


----------



## Polarismalibu

MNPLOWCO;1884315 said:


> your probably right. Looking again at the future cast, it looks to be out of this area (MTKA) at 215 or 230. Maybe 3/4 by then.


I'm thinking around 3 or will be gone for us on the west side


----------



## Polarismalibu

Accuweather says snow will stop in 60 min


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polaris,

Will ya post when it's done there?? Doesn't look like too much longer.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1884318 said:


> Polaris,
> 
> Will ya post when it's done there?? Doesn't look like too much longer.


Sure thing


----------



## PremierL&L

Done here got a solid 1.25


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Back in Forest Lake, still same 1/2".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

PremierL&L;1884320 said:


> Done here got a solid 1.25


Where you at again Premier?


----------



## Polarismalibu

PremierL&L;1884320 said:


> Done here got a solid 1.25


Where at??


----------



## PremierL&L

New Germany


----------



## Polarismalibu

Looks like the line down 94 is building in St. Cloud still


----------



## banonea

its light up quite a bit here in Rochester I want to say we got right about an inch


----------



## unit28

1.25 isanti


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1.5" in Stacy. Had 1" on the last 40 minutes.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Who's got a measurement?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

No one. Been waiting myself.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Looks to be done here. Really close to 1" if not over. Gotta find my ruler


----------



## andersman02

About 3/4 knuckle In Burnsville


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hair under an inch in Maple Grove... all my commercials are probably burned off on salt...


----------



## MM&L

1.25 in shakopee. 169 and county Rd 17


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1884334 said:


> Hair under an inch in Maple Grove... all my commercials are probably burned off on salt...


Figured the salt all burned off from the last little we got not much residue left.
I have right at 1 1/8" at my house in corcoran tar driveway clean yesterday


----------



## ringahding1

My son and I are having a measuring contest....he lives 1.5 miles from me & he says 1/2" *"And I measured in 3 different spots"*

I measured ONE inch on the nose....Thumbs Up


----------



## andersman02

Hair under 1" looks like


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Buddy says 1.25" in white bear,I'm at 11/16" in **** rapids


----------



## PremierL&L

Half inch Plymouth


----------



## DDB

Anyone have a measurement for Chan or Minnetonka?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We are running a full route from Lino to Forest Lake to WBL. 1-1.5".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's a mad scramble up here to beat the door busters.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Brother says just shy of an inch in Lino


----------



## hansenslawncare

Right around 3/4 inch in Woodbury...measured twice.


----------



## andersman02

Going to check on 2 comm that are open, one was saddled do maybe a little shoveling. Resis will be left alone, going to melt tomorrow anyway


----------



## banonea

me and my boys can now be called Crime Stoppers. my brother and one of my shoveling crews were at one of our accounts. my brother noticed there was some footprints that we're not there earlier in the night when we plowed got to looking around noticed footprints all around the building so we call the police about 2 minutes into the conversation with the police department a car come Pulling out acting suspicious let the police department know that, one minute later the car came back into the parking lot adjacent to where my guys were at whip - any dome light came on guy jumped in the car they took off again police got them pulled over we think we might have caught somebody stealing copper.

Edit
my brother just texted me they found a copper condenser in the guys car it was definitely them .......chalk one up for the good guys


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Light inch in Lino Lakes.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1884347 said:


> Brother says just shy of an inch in Lino


I'm your brother?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Chanhassen says .3"


----------



## OC&D

Nearly 1" on my back steps. What a nuisance.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1884352 said:


> I'm your brother?


Guess you know who actually measures


----------



## DDB

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1884353 said:


> Chanhassen says .3"


Did you get that from NWS?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1884355 said:


> Guess you know who actually measures


I've cross referenced you enough to know you're solid.


----------



## Ranger620

Right at an inch in rogers


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

OC&D;1884354 said:


> Nearly 1" on my back steps. What a nuisance.


I was hoping you'd chime in, and you're right pain in the but. Just be 1.5" it's just as much work as 15/16"


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

DDB;1884356 said:


> Did you get that from NWS?


Yes sir, channel 244


----------



## DDB

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1884361 said:


> Yes sir, channel 244


Thanks! I've been trying to find it on their website but couldn't find it.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

DDB;1884344 said:


> Anyone have a measurement for Chan or Minnetonka?


I got it. Minnetonka 101 and 7 area about .75 to .8.

Under an inch. Guess I will do some side walks and then back up north...
5 hours again.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

I will be checking on EP 494/212/eden prairie rd area and
Hopkins/ St.louis park as well


----------



## DDB

MNPLOWCO;1884363 said:


> I got it. Minnetonka 101 and 7 area about .75 to .8.
> 
> Under an inch. Guess I will do some side walks and then back up north...
> 5 hours again.


Thanks! I appreciate it.


----------



## skorum03

1.25" here. Happened kinda quickly


----------



## NorthernProServ

Right at 1" from golden valley to brooklyn park.


----------



## andersman02

anyone going to want any help I'll be done in about an hour


----------



## SSS Inc.

11/16" at house in mpls


----------



## MNPLOWCO

SSS Inc.;1884371 said:


> 11/16" at house in mpls


.8 downtown Mainstreet Hopkins


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1884350 said:


> me and my boys can now be called Crime Stoppers. my brother and one of my shoveling crews were at one of our accounts. my brother noticed there was some footprints that we're not there earlier in the night when we plowed got to looking around noticed footprints all around the building so we call the police about 2 minutes into the conversation with the police department a car come Pulling out acting suspicious let the police department know that, one minute later the car came back into the parking lot adjacent to where my guys were at whip - any dome light came on guy jumped in the car they took off again police got them pulled over we think we might have caught somebody stealing copper.
> 
> Edit
> my brother just texted me they found a copper condenser in the guys car it was definitely them .......chalk one up for the good guys


Nice!,,,,,,,,


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

2 cars now, no lights on


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Uni/280 just shy of an inch


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My guy in Vadnais said MAYBE an inch next to WalMart on CTY Rd E.

1.25 in WBL on the east or north side?


----------



## qualitycut

Little shy of an inch. Im not rounding up today. See if anyone calls.


----------



## qualitycut

8/10ths on the driveway here, my hotel is probably trampled down anyway.


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1884373 said:


> Nice!,,,,,,,,


bad work For them,my brother wasn't always an honest person, so he seen some similarities and what he used to do back in the day


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Eden Prairie 494 / 212 / Prairie Center Drive.. 95 inches. Ok, let's call it an itch.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

a lot of cars heading to Home Depot in Eden Prairie and Eden Prairie center.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

anyone up at Plymouth and why is that a border? Measurement please.


----------



## olsonbro

LwnmwrMan22;1884377 said:


> My guy in Vadnais said MAYBE an inch next to WalMart on CTY Rd E.
> 
> 1.25 in WBL on the east or north side?


I have 1 inch at the shop. Pretty consistent here and vadnais heights so fat. Right w bout 1 inch


----------



## BossPlow614

1" in Champlin.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

olsonbro;1884389 said:


> I have 1 inch at the shop. Pretty consistent here and vadnais heights so fat. Right w bout 1 inch


Guess I might head down and do open ups later.


----------



## PremierL&L

MNPLOWCO;1884388 said:


> anyone up at Plymouth and why is that a border? Measurement please.


Had just over half inch Vicksburg and 6


----------



## Camden

2" of perfect snow up here. A nice moneymaker.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm not used to this. 4 hours in and everything that needed to be done is done.

Pulled into my first town home and my shovelers from IC had shoveled the drive ways with cars in them. The whole drive way.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1884400 said:


> I'm not used to this. 4 hours in and everything that needed to be done is done.
> 
> Pulled into my first town home and my shovelers from IC had shoveled the drive ways with cars in them. The whole drive way.


This is my first year having a shoveling crew and i must say, wish i would've done this from the start....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1884402 said:


> This is my first year having a shoveling crew and i must say, wish i would've done this from the start....


I wish I could find shovelers. Do interviews and get them set up to work and never hear from them or they can't make it every time. It pisses me off. The last guy that didn't show I told the wife if it wasn't Thanksgiving it would be a good time to go to jail. What's your secret? I'm even paying more than you


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Little canada rd/ 35e just call it an inch close enough


----------



## MNPLOWCO

PremierL&L;1884394 said:


> Had just over half inch Vicksburg and 6


thank you. I won't waste my time going up there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1884403 said:


> I wish I could find shovelers. Do interviews and get them set up to work and never hear from them or they can't make it every time. It pisses me off. The last guy that didn't show I told the wife if it wasn't Thanksgiving it would be a good time to go to jail. What's your secret? I'm even paying more than you


I'm paying $18/hour, they drive their own vehicle.


----------



## SnowGuy73

12° breeze clouds.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'd say 1.5" maybe 1.75" here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Another snowfall missed by nws and nearly spot on by accu... Odd.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1884410 said:


> I'd say 1.5" maybe 1.75" here.


I'd agree on shakopee. Lots of plowing being done by our shop. Maybe closer to 1.5". Can't measure because I have about 3.5" at our property. I hope someone plows it one of these days.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1884415 said:


> I'd agree on shakopee. Lots of plowing being done by our shop. Maybe closer to 1.5". Can't measure because I have about 3.5" at our property. I hope someone plows it one of these days.


I used my finger but was too lazy to bend over and see the results.

Haha.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

All done, I'll take these twice a week. Only twice, that's enough work


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1884412 said:


> Another snowfall missed by nws and nearly spot on by accu... Odd.


Not us this time.

NWS got it and Accu was low.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1884408 said:


> I'm paying $18/hour, they drive their own vehicle.


I'm going to start having them do that. Been paying up to 15 and they ride with driver/operator


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1884412 said:


> Another snowfall missed by nws and nearly spot on by accu... Odd.


because AccuWeather go straight off the models just like we were trying to do last night


----------



## cbservicesllc

So I'm gussing no hope, crystal, and bc have less than an inch


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well...... First story of the 2014-2015 season.

Just when I thought everything was peaches and cream.





Turns out on of my new plow drivers (a friend of a sub) has been banging a mutual friend's fiancee.

Now my sub wants to know where he's plowing cause he is gonna go kick his ass.

I said not sure (sub knows all my accounts) and said do what ya gotaa do, but at least let the guy finish plowing for me.

Gotta hope there's no snow in the next 7 days, sounds like one of my drivers is gonna have sore ribs.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1884423 said:


> Well...... First story of the 2014-2015 season.
> 
> Just when I thought everything was peaches and cream.
> 
> Turns out on of my new plow drivers (a friend of a sub) has been banging a mutual friend's fiancee.
> 
> Now my sub wants to know where he's plowing cause he is gonna go kick his ass.
> 
> I said not sure (sub knows all my accounts) and said do what ya gotaa do, but at least let the guy finish plowing for me.
> 
> Gotta hope there's no snow in the next 7 days, sounds like one of my drivers is gonna have sore ribs.


If she cheats once, she'll cheat again. He did him a favor. IMO she's not worth it


----------



## unit28

Almost 3
Cmbg


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Looks like he lost a buddy and a fiancé. 
Accu was right on, I was at .8 and .9


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1884419 said:


> I'm going to start having them do that. Been paying up to 15 and they ride with driver/operator


I pay them both (2 groups of 2) $18 each.

I tell the one they may want to pay for gas or work out some deal to ride with the other guy.

Not sure the arrangement each group has, but it seems to be working, with them anyways.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1884433 said:


> I pay them both (2 groups of 2) $18 each.
> 
> I tell the one they may want to pay for gas or work out some deal to ride with the other guy.
> 
> Not sure the arrangement each group has, but it seems to be working, with them anyways.


But finding them sucks


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;1884424 said:


> If she cheats once, she'll cheat again. He did him a favor. IMO she's not worth it


I agree. Also agree with him kicking some ass if it makes him fee better about it.


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1884424 said:


> If she cheats once, she'll cheat again. He did him a favor. IMO she's not worth it


This.....!!


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22,
Did you get everything done?
I went to bed a woke up to about what we had then.


----------



## MM&L

Measured 1.25 in shakopee


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1884445 said:


> LwnmwrMan22,
> Did you get everything done?
> I went to bed a woke up to about what we had then.


Yeah, we are sitting pretty good.

Headed down to WBL to do 3 drivelanes for apartments. Others are working on my schools.

Had school been in session, it would have sucked for the timing.

As was, we should have the full route minus **** Rapids done in about 8 hours.


----------



## TKLAWN

What is that cafe on the radar?


----------



## PremierL&L

LwnmwrMan22;1884408 said:


> I'm paying $18/hour, they drive their own vehicle.


Ha I pay 20 and still have trouble getting enough help


----------



## NorthernProServ

TKLAWN;1884456 said:


> What is that cafe on the radar?


Ah cafe !!


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1884422 said:


> So I'm gussing no hope, crystal, and bc have less than an inch


New hope, crystal right at a inch. We did all of our 1" triggers. Same with BC. Everything south of 36th ave, we let sit


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Probably the mix precip everyone said would be rolling through midmorning.


----------



## skorum03

Yeah weather on kare11 just said possible freezinf drizzle during the day


----------



## SnowGuy73

Getting bright out here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dark to the west.


----------



## qualitycut

Dough, what did you say you had down there?


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1884456 said:


> What is that cafe on the radar?


That should pack my 8/10ths down yo about .5


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1884483 said:


> That should pack my 8/10ths down yo about .5


Sure should yo.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

This dumb little coating we got sucks. Had everything almost down to concrete or tar. Now it looks like cafe!!. Daamit it to hell


----------



## unit28

Maybe snow tue,wed
yo


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;1884486 said:


> This dumb little coating we got sucks. Had everything almost down to concrete or tar. Now it looks like cafe!!. Daamit it to hell


Going to melt again tomorrow


----------



## BossPlow614

Is anyone hitting their 2" resis that had the 1" accumulate last week & the inch/almost inch today?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1884488 said:


> Going to melt again tomorrow


Still looks like crap today. Hopefully people can see it'll be around 40 tomorrow and won't complain.


----------



## Green Grass

BossPlow614;1884490 said:


> Is anyone hitting their 2" resis that had the 1" accumulate last week & the inch/almost inch today?


I did not get out of bed once premier said less than an inch in Plymouth.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1884403 said:


> I wish I could find shovelers. Do interviews and get them set up to work and never hear from them or they can't make it every time. It pisses me off. The last guy that didn't show I told the wife if it wasn't Thanksgiving it would be a good time to go to jail. What's your secret? I'm even paying more than you


lucky i guess. .......


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1884490 said:


> Is anyone hitting their 2" resis that had the 1" accumulate last week & the inch/almost inch today?


Did you forget about the snow we got on Wednesday?


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1884497 said:


> Did you forget about the snow we got on Wednesday?


That's the snow I'm referring to. Forgot what day it was.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

BossPlow614;1884500 said:


> That's the snow I'm referring to. Forgot what day to was.


I keep thinking it's Monday.haha


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1884500 said:


> That's the snow I'm referring to. Forgot what day to was.


We did all our stuff after last. If your close to 2 i would just wait and see if anyone calls. I know about half of my customers would have shoveled by now. Townhouses of mine that are 2 inch i would do. Plus should melt a bit away tomorrow.


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1884502 said:


> We did all our stuff after last. If your close to 2 i would just wait and see if anyone calls. I know about half of my customers would have shoveled by now. Townhouses of mine that are 2 inch i would do. Plus should melt a bit away tomorrow.


That's what I was thinking. See if anyone calls then do them if needed.


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1884490 said:


> Is anyone hitting their 2" resis that had the 1" accumulate last week & the inch/almost inch today?


We're checking everything up to 2... we don't have to go out of our way to go look...


----------



## jimslawnsnow




----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Thanksgiving yesterday and rj riches for breakfast. I see a couch in my future.


----------



## cbservicesllc

If you guys hear anything about a plow driver that was enraged and hit some people in **** rapids don't worry, it's just me...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1884547 said:


> If you guys hear anything about a plow driver that was enraged and hit some people in **** rapids don't worry, it's just me...


I got bail money! !!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1884547 said:


> If you guys hear anything about a plow driver that was enraged and hit some people in **** rapids don't worry, it's just me...


Must be trying to clear Dave's?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just finished. Headed to 5/guys, then home for a quick shower and back down to WI for the rest of the weekend.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I'm about ready to fall asleep. Too bad I'm not home


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1884547 said:


> If you guys hear anything about a plow driver that was enraged and hit some people in **** rapids don't worry, it's just me...


We will get you out


----------



## qualitycut

Ran to home depot for a light switch and walked out with a 20 piece ratcheting wrench set for 50 bucks


----------



## Camden

Anyone else excited to generate this month's invoices? I sure am. I haven't totaled anything up yet but I don't recall ever having this much activity in November. Couple that with the fact we didn't have any major breakdowns and no accidents it should be a very profitable month.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Lot of stuff not plowed in Eden prairie.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1884555 said:


> Ran to home depot for a light switch and walked out with a 20 piece ratcheting wrench set for 50 bucks


Last year on Black Friday Sears had Craftsman sets like that for very cheap. Of course they were all sold out by the time I got there but I decided to ask the guy working if he had any more laying around. The guy goes "People hide them under the display sometimes, look there". BINGO! Scored 2 sets Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1884550 said:


> Must be trying to clear Dave's?


Yep... got there at 930 for 11am open and lot was packed with menards traffic... lots of people trying to get in and out... lots of close calls


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Raining in Albert Lea


----------



## Greenery

SnowGuy73;1884558 said:


> Lot of stuff not plowed in Eden prairie.


Did you measure anything in Ep?

I did everything the other day when it was 1.25 inches. I didn't check ep today but everything north of there was a hair under an inch so I'm not doing anything except for a couple businesses that I will do tonight.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Salt lots today or wait and see what burns off tomorrow ?


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1884480 said:


> Dough, what did you say you had down there?


I never got a final measurement but it couldn't have been much More than an inch. My foot prints were barly covered up from my 3/4 measurement.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1884566 said:


> Salt lots today or wait and see what burns off tomorrow ?


Plowed, wait.

Not plowed, salt.


----------



## Greenery

NorthernProServ;1884566 said:


> Salt lots today or wait and see what burns off tomorrow ?


For stuff that's closed for the weekend I was thinking I would let it melt tomorrow, then check it out Sunday night and salt as needed.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1884551 said:


> Just finished. Headed to 5/guys, then home for a quick shower and back down to WI for the rest of the weekend.


You've only plowed for maybe 10 hours?!


----------



## PremierL&L

Greenery;1884563 said:


> Did you measure anything in Ep?
> 
> I did everything the other day when it was 1.25 inches. I didn't check ep today but everything north of there was a hair under an inch so I'm not doing anything except for a couple businesses that I will do tonight.


Plowed my 1 inch lots there had 3/4 but since I was there gave them the benefit hopefully they will look good for a week?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1884570 said:


> You've only plowed for maybe 10 hours?!


9. Got our stuff together.

Actually, 2 guys are heading over to Taylors Falls to do that school so I can head back.

I'll be chekcing on nnon essential on Sunday.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1884551 said:


> Just finished. Headed to 5/guys, then home for a quick shower and back down to WI for the rest of the weekend.


Have a good rest of the weekend!


----------



## Greenery

PremierL&L;1884571 said:


> Plowed my 1 inch lots there had 3/4 but since I was there gave them the benefit hopefully they will look good for a week?


So 3/4"? Thank you, everything is 1.5 for me in EP.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1884563 said:


> Did you measure anything in Ep?
> 
> I did everything the other day when it was 1.25 inches. I didn't check ep today but everything north of there was a hair under an inch so I'm not doing anything except for a couple businesses that I will do tonight.


nope, just noticed it while shopping.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1884581 said:


> nope, just noticed it while shopping.


Money bags $$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1884585 said:


> Money bags $$$$$$$$$$$


Ha. I wish.


----------



## skorum03

Last night after dinner I went to try and get a tv at both target and Walmart. Lines were so crazy Long I turned around and walked out. So dumb


----------



## Doughboy12

skorum03;1884592 said:


> Last night after dinner I went to try and get a tv at both target and Walmart. Lines were so crazy Long I turned around and walked out. So dumb


Wife had a friend grab her 1 of 7 blu-Rays of Frozen at WallyWorld. She could have picked up anything In the ad.


----------



## Camden

NorthernProServ;1884566 said:


> Salt lots today or wait and see what burns off tomorrow ?


Hurry up and salt it before it melts.


----------



## skorum03

Doughboy12;1884598 said:


> Wife had a friend grab her 1 of 7 blu-Rays of Frozen at WallyWorld. She could have picked up anything In the ad.


I was actually kinda pissed that I didn't get one because, A) there was some really good deals, and B) I want/need a new tv.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;1884603 said:


> I was actually kinda pissed that I didn't get one because, A) there was some really good deals, and B) I want/need a new tv.


How much snow you get last night? FIL in river falls had 2"


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1884556 said:


> Anyone else excited to generate this month's invoices? I sure am. I haven't totaled anything up yet but I don't recall ever having this much activity in November. Couple that with the fact we didn't have any major breakdowns and no accidents it should be a very profitable month.


I bill out all the resi's right after the event... that way if they don't pay they are cutoff... commercials I can't wait!


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;1884613 said:


> How much snow you get last night? FIL in river falls had 2"


About 1.25" or so


----------



## BossPlow614

Freezing rain/sleet in Rogers, Dayton, & now Champlin. Freezing to my windshield.


----------



## Green Grass

BossPlow614;1884625 said:


> Freezing rain/sleet in Rogers, Dayton, & now Champlin. Freezing to my windshield.


My couch is dry.


----------



## CityGuy

It's raining or sleeting or both. Can't tell for sure.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1884599 said:


> Hurry up and salt it before it melts.


This!! payup


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Back up north....another 4 hour drive done. NowI have to drive everyone around the North Shore for shopping.


----------



## Greenery

MNPLOWCO;1884631 said:


> Back up north....another 4 hour drive done. NowI have to drive everyone around the North Shore for shopping.


Did you end up plowing much?


----------



## Green Grass

MNPLOWCO;1884631 said:


> Back up north....another 4 hour drive done. NowI have to drive everyone around the North Shore for shopping.


Sounds like you should have stayed home!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light rain in chanhassen.


----------



## qualitycut

Light rain


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO;1884631 said:


> Back up north....another 4 hour drive done. NowI have to drive everyone around the North Shore for shopping.


At least you're back up there..... Kinda dreading this 2 hour drive.

Just loaded up on Rockstars and 100 Grand bars. Hopefully traffic doesn't move slow.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1884628 said:


> It's raining or sleeting or both. Can't tell for sure.


9a Montrose Mental issue

where they at your house?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1884652 said:


> 9a Montrose Mental issue
> 
> where they at your house?


Did I miss a call? pager didn't trip


----------



## Green Grass

4:15a St Paul 7xx Randolph F caller says the plowers are plowing in a way that is harassing her. 

5:45a St Paul 21xx 4th Dispute over plowing.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1884655 said:


> Did I miss a call? pager didn't trip


Deputy's only deal.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1884659 said:


> 4:15a St Paul 7xx Randolph F caller says the plowers are plowing in a way that is harassing her.
> 
> 5:45a St Paul 21xx 4th Dispute over plowing.


:laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1884662 said:


> Deputy's only deal.


Ah thought KT messed up my pager.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1884659 said:


> 4:15a St Paul 7xx Randolph F caller says the plowers are plowing in a way that is harassing her.
> 
> 5:45a St Paul 21xx 4th Dispute over plowing.


There's some good stuff on Police Clips.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1884664 said:


> :laughing:


which one was you??


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1884665 said:


> Ah thought KT messed up my pager.


didn't you go on a call yesterday?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1884669 said:


> didn't you go on a call yesterday?


Yes. He reprogrammed my personal pager. Now I have:
HFD All
HFD Duty
MFD All


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22;1884643 said:


> At least you're back up there..... Kinda dreading this 2 hour drive.
> 
> Just loaded up on Rockstars and 100 Grand bars. Hopefully traffic doesn't move slow.[/QUOT
> 
> Plowed some commercial with about 5 picky one timers to cover fuel cost. yummy sweet treats for your drive. Makes my stomach turn. I need some real food. Been living on coffee. Be safe and have fun with family.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Wife just got home from the gym and said there's freezing rain out there. **** rapids


----------



## Ranger620

I was worried about the blak friday freaks in my retail lots. Only had to ask one guy to move. Got to the lot people would back up let me make a couple passes and pull back in. Only breakdown was a fuse. Wish they were all like this


----------



## PremierL&L

Rough day at the office? We having a BBQ today or what?


----------



## qualitycut

I know ryde asked this before but we are going pheasant hunting at a game farm for a Bachelor party so looking to buy a shotgun. Any recommendations? Anyone have something for sale?


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1884706 said:


> I know ryde asked this before but we are going pheasant hunting at a game farm for a Bachelor party so looking to buy a shotgun. Any recommendations? Anyone have something for sale?


If you want to semi auto the benelli super Vinci is awesome. Or the pump benelli super nova is a nice gun for the price as well.


----------



## Doughboy12

Getting hail.....


----------



## Greenery

Doughboy12;1884714 said:


> Getting hail.....


Grapple? ...


----------



## Doughboy12

Greenery;1884718 said:


> Grapple? ...


Half hail. Half snow balls. 
Some were actual hail stones. 
Smaller than baby peas.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1884706 said:


> I know ryde asked this before but we are going pheasant hunting at a game farm for a Bachelor party so looking to buy a shotgun. Any recommendations? Anyone have something for sale?


I have a Benelli SBE2 left handed and love it. 
I also have a S&W pump right handed you can borrow.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

anyone have a 3/4 or 1 ton with or without dump for sale? nothing near new


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1884755 said:


> anyone have a 3/4 or 1 ton with or without dump for sale? nothing near new


I know of an 2008 2500 with a c plow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1884769 said:


> I know of an 2008 2500 with a c plow.


At least I think it's still for sale.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1884755 said:


> anyone have a 3/4 or 1 ton with or without dump for sale? nothing near new


2 or 4wd, how old and what are you looking to spend


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1884769 said:


> I know of an 2008 2500 with a c plow.


dealer or private?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1884775 said:


> 2 or 4wd, how old and what are you looking to spend


4wd. least as possible I guess. if I am gonna spend 15-20 on a used one, i'll go get a new one for 30


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1884777 said:


> dealer or private?


Private party.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Sweet I slept all day


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1884794 said:


> Sweet I slept all day


I wish I could. dang kids are too loud


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1884796 said:


> I wish I could. dang kids are too loud


I didn't want to. Layed down at 8 when I got home was gonna get up at noon that didn't work out


----------



## banonea

Quote jimslawnsnow;1884781]4wd. least as possible I guess. if I am gonna spend 15-20 on a used one, i'll go get a new one for 30[/QUOTE]

I have a two wheel drive F 350 with a flatbed dump box, 56000 original miles on the motor, full tune up include an oil change, brand new front brakes and brake lines all the way to the rear, rear brakes were done 2 years ago, LED lighting in the rear bumper. the cab has a good amount of rust but the thing has never failed to start once in the 5 years I've owned it. I'm asking $7,000.00 for it because the thing has been so valuable to me but I am looking to buy a dump trailer.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1884706 said:


> I know ryde asked this before but we are going pheasant hunting at a game farm for a Bachelor party so looking to buy a shotgun. Any recommendations? Anyone have something for sale?


Such a loaded question.. (see what I did there)
Gauge? 12? 20? 28? 
What you gonna hunt and how often?
What do you want to spend?
Over under?
Semi auto? 
Pump?
I have lots of shotguns in various gauges. The two I keep going back to and shooting are my benellis. I have a 20 gauge montifelltro and a 12 gauge sbe left handed. For over unders in a fair price range you cant beat the mossberg. I dont own one but herd they were good. I like the franchi instinct sl thats my over under of choice. 
Pump you cant beat the remington 870. Probably the most reliable gun on the market. I have 2 and purty much never shoot them any more.
Way to many choices.


----------



## Green Grass

PremierL&L;1884705 said:


> Rough day at the office? We having a BBQ today or what?


Washing fire trucks you could have helped


----------



## Ranger620

jimslawnsnow;1884755 said:


> anyone have a 3/4 or 1 ton with or without dump for sale? nothing near new


I have 3 total I am thinking of getting rid of no where near new. 
2001 chevy 2500hd 8 ft western 
1999 f-350 8.6 boss
1997 chevy dump.
When I say not new I mean they have been plow trucks since new. The 99 I trust 90% and really dont want to let it go but might (diesel). The others so so


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1884800 said:


> Quote jimslawnsnow;1884781]4wd. least as possible I guess. if I am gonna spend 15-20 on a used one, i'll go get a new one for 30


I have a two wheel drive F 350 with a flatbed dump box, 56000 original miles on the motor, full tune up include an oil change, brand new front brakes and brake lines all the way to the rear, rear brakes were done 2 years ago, LED lighting in the rear bumper. the cab has a good amount of rust but the thing has never failed to start once in the 5 years I've owned it. I'm asking $7,000.00 for it because the thing has been so valuable to me but I am looking to buy a dump trailer.[/QUOTE]

pics and year? really hoping for a 4wd. once streets get plowed it would be ok I am sure.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;1884805 said:


> I have 3 total I am thinking of getting rid of no where near new.
> 2001 chevy 2500hd 8 ft western
> 1999 f-350 8.6 boss
> 1997 chevy dump.
> When I say not new I mean they have been plow trucks since new. The 99 I trust 90% and really dont want to let it go but might (diesel). The others so so


pics and prices? are the others diesel? not crazy any more for diesel


----------



## jimslawnsnow

just watched a 70 year old guy on storage wars rap about octoberfest. if was funny


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1884781 said:


> 4wd. least as possible I guess. if I am gonna spend 15-20 on a used one, i'll go get a new one for 30


Not sure how old you're looking, but I'm looking at trading in a 99 F250 with the 7.3 diesel...


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1884801 said:


> Such a loaded question.. (see what I did there)
> Gauge? 12? 20? 28?
> What you gonna hunt and how often?
> What do you want to spend?
> Over under?
> Semi auto?
> Pump?
> I have lots of shotguns in various gauges. The two I keep going back to and shooting are my benellis. I have a 20 gauge montifelltro and a 12 gauge sbe left handed. For over unders in a fair price range you cant beat the mossberg. I dont own one but herd they were good. I like the franchi instinct sl thats my over under of choice.
> Pump you cant beat the remington 870. Probably the most reliable gun on the market. I have 2 and purty much never shoot them any more.
> Way to many choices.


Yea, i honestly never gun hunt but may try and get into it, either a pump or semi auto

as gar as gauge not sure. 12 probably. Gf dad has a remington 1100 18 gauge he would sell me.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1884817 said:


> Not sure how old you're looking, but I'm looking at trading in a 99 F250 with the 7.3 diesel...


I'm looking for another. Is it the green or white one?


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1884818 said:


> Yea, i honestly never gun hunt but may try and get into it, either a pump or semi auto
> 
> as gar as gauge not sure. 12 probably. Gf dad has a remington 1100 18 gauge he would sell me.


I would do a 12g the 1100 is a nice gun too.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1884805 said:


> I have 3 total I am thinking of getting rid of no where near new.
> 2001 chevy 2500hd 8 ft western
> 1999 f-350 8.6 boss
> 1997 chevy dump.
> When I say not new I mean they have been plow trucks since new. The 99 I trust 90% and really dont want to let it go but might (diesel). The others so so


I'm still liking for a truck. If you wanna pm me what your asking for them or post it


----------



## Ranger620

jimslawnsnow;1884809 said:


> pics and prices? are the others diesel? not crazy any more for diesel


97 dump is a 6.5 diesel and the 01 chevy is a 8.1 gas. Honestly I am thinking of trading them in. They have been plow trucks since new and may be more of a project than a back up. The 99 is my back up the other two are sitting. Was gonna get those two up and going and trade them in. 
I wont be able to get pics till wed or so leaving town soon as I salt and get my computer work done.
My goal is to get a new truck this year and put a 9-2 dxt on it


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;1884825 said:


> 97 dump is a 6.5 diesel and the 01 chevy is a 8.1 gas. Honestly I am thinking of trading them in. They have been plow trucks since new and may be more of a project than a back up. The 99 is my back up the other two are sitting. Was gonna get those two up and going and trade them in.
> I wont be able to get pics till wed or so leaving town soon as I salt and get my computer work done.
> My goal is to get a new truck this year and put a 9-2 dxt on it


Not really looking for a project. Don't mind fixing, don't want a money pit either. Have a 97 dump now that's becoming a pit


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1884803 said:


> Washing fire trucks you could have helped


Why? Their just going to get dirty.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1884835 said:


> Why? Their just going to get dirty.


There trading them in for yellow ones


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1884836 said:


> There trading them in for yellow ones


Moving up to the big leagues finally.


----------



## unit28

Hmmmm
Shouldn't quality just get a 10 gauge
Double barrel coach gun? 











Kidding


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1884808 said:


> I have a two wheel drive F 350 with a flatbed dump box, 56000 original miles on the motor, full tune up include an oil change, brand new front brakes and brake lines all the way to the rear, rear brakes were done 2 years ago, LED lighting in the rear bumper. the cab has a good amount of rust but the thing has never failed to start once in the 5 years I've owned it. I'm asking $7,000.00 for it because the thing has been so valuable to me but I am looking to buy a dump trailer.


pics and year? really hoping for a 4wd. once streets get plowed it would be ok I am sure.[/QUOTE]

It is a 1989 F350. clean title, I have owned it for about 10 years and use it for construction debris, dirt, rock, mulch and snow hauling. I did have new head gaskets put in last year and a new batter and master kill switch on the battery, we will leave it on site allot so that way someone has to look for the switch. It has never failed to start when my other trucks have, no matter how cold. It has a 351 W gas engine. the tires should be replaced and as I said, it is rusty, but I figured it in to the price. I have saved 100 times what I paid for it in dump cost. I use it for my leaf loader. I built new sides on it this year.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1884820 said:


> I'm looking for another. Is it the green or white one?


The green one


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1884850 said:


> The green one


Sweet it would match then. When you decide to let it go let me know.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1884848 said:


> pics and year? really hoping for a 4wd. once streets get plowed it would be ok I am sure.


It is a 1989 F350. clean title, I have owned it for about 10 years and use it for construction debris, dirt, rock, mulch and snow hauling. I did have new head gaskets put in last year and a new batter and master kill switch on the battery, we will leave it on site allot so that way someone has to look for the switch. It has never failed to start when my other trucks have, no matter how cold. It has a 351 W gas engine. the tires should be replaced and as I said, it is rusty, but I figured it in to the price. I have saved 100 times what I paid for it in dump cost. I use it for my leaf loader. I built new sides on it this year.[/QUOTE]

I don't think I could pay that for that truck


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1884853 said:


> It is a 1989 F350. clean title, I have owned it for about 10 years and use it for construction debris, dirt, rock, mulch and snow hauling. I did have new head gaskets put in last year and a new batter and master kill switch on the battery, we will leave it on site allot so that way someone has to look for the switch. It has never failed to start when my other trucks have, no matter how cold. It has a 351 W gas engine. the tires should be replaced and as I said, it is rusty, but I figured it in to the price. I have saved 100 times what I paid for it in dump cost. I use it for my leaf loader. I built new sides on it this year.


I don't think I could pay that for that truck[/QUOTE]

Thats cool. I priced it for what i want for it. It is far to valuable to me to give away. If it was 4wd, i would have a plow on it.


----------



## banonea

Got the wings on the plow. Paid $200.00 for a pair of western wings that had a brace bent. Had to do some fabricating to them to make them work. After i make sure they work good, then i will make them look pretty.


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1884864 said:


> Got the wings on the plow. Paid $200.00 for a pair of western wings that had a brace bent. Had to do some fabricating to them to make them work. After i make sure they work good, then i will make them look pretty.


That looks good. Some grinding and a little paint it will look great


----------



## snowman55

Camden;1884556 said:


> Anyone else excited to generate this month's invoices? I sure am. I haven't totaled anything up yet but I don't recall ever having this much activity in November. Couple that with the fact we didn't have any major breakdowns and no accidents it should be a very profitable month.


Anyone willing to share gross and net for November?


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;1884866 said:


> That looks good. Some grinding and a little paint it will look great


Yep, i figure try them out to make sure i don't need to make any adjustments then make them look good.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1884835 said:


> Why? Their just going to get dirty.


We are not Montrose we can't spend big money on fire trucks.


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1884836 said:


> There trading them in for yellow ones


That would never happen.


----------



## Green Grass

snowman55;1884872 said:


> Anyone willing to share gross and net for November?


That would require me to have already done invoicing.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1884881 said:


> We are not Montrose we can't spend big money on fire trucks.


500,000 is to much for what they got. It's also way to tall.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1884882 said:


> That would never happen.


Never say never. We will make syre your next one is yellow for you. Thumbs Up


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1884890 said:


> 500,000 is to much for what they got. It's also way to tall.


Rumor has it was close to $750,000 after they put all new stuff in it. Just think Delano spent less then that on a Pierce.


----------



## CityGuy

Goal..............


----------



## Polarismalibu

Goal niño!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1884895 said:


> Rumor has it was close to $750,000 after they put all new stuff in it. Just think Delano spent less then that on a Pierce.


From what I heard 500 was out fitted.


----------



## SSS Inc.

If you guys are in the market for a decent used 1 ton dump here it is.  $5,800 1997 Chevy 1 ton dump. 4x4 Gas 454(I think) 136,000 miles or something would have to check again. 9' western straight blade. Good tires. Dump works good and has fold down sides. Plow works good and is currently mounted. Interior needs a good cleaning and a seat cover . Two negatives is that it has a hole in the floor on the drivers side, its been there for 8-9 years. Never really thought about it so we never fixed it. Second item is that a brake line blew three years ago and caught on fire on the manifold. Our mechanics( offsite) went through everything and the only damage was to the plow wiring which was all repaired with no issues the past three years. The paint on the hood right above where this happened has peeled off. Other than that its a solid truck that isn't all rotted out or anything. If we still needed it I would keep it. PM me if this is something you're interested in. I have more pics of this one.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Goal!! Zucker!


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1884915 said:


> If you guys are in the market for a decent used 1 ton dump here it is.  $5,800 1997 Chevy 1 ton dump. 4x4 Gas 454(I think) 136,000 miles or something would have to check again. 9' western straight blade. Good tires. Dump works good and has fold down sides. Plow works good and is currently mounted. Interior needs a good cleaning and a seat cover . Two negatives is that it has a hole in the floor on the drivers side, its been there for 8-9 years. Never really thought about it so we never fixed it. Second item is that a brake line blew three years ago and caught on fire on the manifold. Our mechanics( offsite) went through everything and the only damage was to the plow wiring which was all repaired with no issues the past three years. The paint on the hood right above where this happened has peeled off. Other than that its a solid truck that isn't all rotted out or anything. If we still needed it I would keep it. PM me if this is something you're interested in. I have more pics of this one.


Were you able to get photos of that truck?


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1884915 said:


> If you guys are in the market for a decent used 1 ton dump here it is.  $5,800 1997 Chevy 1 ton dump. 4x4 Gas 454(I think) 136,000 miles or something would have to check again. 9' western straight blade. Good tires. Dump works good and has fold down sides. Plow works good and is currently mounted. Interior needs a good cleaning and a seat cover . Two negatives is that it has a hole in the floor on the drivers side, its been there for 8-9 years. Never really thought about it so we never fixed it. Second item is that a brake line blew three years ago and caught on fire on the manifold. Our mechanics( offsite) went through everything and the only damage was to the plow wiring which was all repaired with no issues the past three years. The paint on the hood right above where this happened has peeled off. Other than that its a solid truck that isn't all rotted out or anything. If we still needed it I would keep it. PM me if this is something you're interested in. I have more pics of this one.


I know who you guys are now! I see your truck ass over in the summer


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1884915 said:


> If you guys are in the market for a decent used 1 ton dump here it is.  $5,800 1997 Chevy 1 ton dump. 4x4 Gas 454(I think) 136,000 miles or something would have to check again. 9' western straight blade. Good tires. Dump works good and has fold down sides. Plow works good and is currently mounted. Interior needs a good cleaning and a seat cover . Two negatives is that it has a hole in the floor on the drivers side, its been there for 8-9 years. Never really thought about it so we never fixed it. Second item is that a brake line blew three years ago and caught on fire on the manifold. Our mechanics( offsite) went through everything and the only damage was to the plow wiring which was all repaired with no issues the past three years. The paint on the hood right above where this happened has peeled off. Other than that its a solid truck that isn't all rotted out or anything. If we still needed it I would keep it. PM me if this is something you're interested in. I have more pics of this one.


That's a good deal.


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1884915 said:


> If you guys are in the market for a decent used 1 ton dump here it is.  $5,800 1997 Chevy 1 ton dump. 4x4 Gas 454(I think) 136,000 miles or something would have to check again. 9' western straight blade. Good tires. Dump works good and has fold down sides. Plow works good and is currently mounted. Interior needs a good cleaning and a seat cover . Two negatives is that it has a hole in the floor on the drivers side, its been there for 8-9 years. Never really thought about it so we never fixed it. Second item is that a brake line blew three years ago and caught on fire on the manifold. Our mechanics( offsite) went through everything and the only damage was to the plow wiring which was all repaired with no issues the past three years. The paint on the hood right above where this happened has peeled off. Other than that its a solid truck that isn't all rotted out or anything. If we still needed it I would keep it. PM me if this is something you're interested in. I have more pics of this one.


Btw, nice truck


----------



## SSS Inc.

snowman55;1884872 said:


> Anyone willing to share gross and net for November?


$272,000 gross so far. $202,000.21 net. payuppayuppayup


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1884918 said:


> Were you able to get photos of that truck?


No. I was there today in the dark so that was a no go. I will be at our shop on Monday and will definitely get pics and some details on what we would want if we left the tires and plow on. Still think we want the plow but I will let you know.


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1884927 said:


> No. I was there today in the dark so that was a no go. I will be at our shop on Monday and will definitely get pics and some details on what we would want if we left the tires and plow on. Still think we want the plow but I will let you know.


Sounds good


----------



## Camden

snowman55;1884872 said:


> Anyone willing to share gross and net for November?


I don't even tell my wife those numbers


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1884924 said:


> $272,000 gross so far. $202,000.21 net. payuppayuppayup


For just plowing?


----------



## Polarismalibu

I still have a lot to plow tonight I just can't find motivation to get up


----------



## snowman55

75% profit Margin? Please come and show me how to do that! You can have anything after 50%


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1884919 said:


> I know who you guys are now! I see your truck ass over in the summer


Leave my truck ass out of this! We are all over the place in the summer so I wouldn't doubt that you've seen us. I've waved at a few of you when I've been out and spot names I recognize from here.



SnowGuy73;1884921 said:


> That's a good deal.


That's what I think after perusing the crap on craigslist. I'm throwing it up on Craigslist tonight or tomorrow. For some reason I'm good at buying stuff but not that sweet at taking the time to sell. I did sell my 2011 last week though.



banonea;1884922 said:


> Btw, nice truck


Thanks, Its older but still works just fine and doesn't look like a pile.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1884939 said:


> Leave my truck ass out of this! We are all over the place in the summer so I wouldn't doubt that you've seen us. I've waved at a few of you when I've been out and spot names I recognize from here.
> 
> .


Auto correct I tell ya is not so smart sometimes. You have probably gone past everyone from the metro on here lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;1884872 said:


> Anyone willing to share gross and net for November?


$33,085 gross.... $17.43 net. Gonna blow it all on 3 #1 at White Castle tomorrow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1884935 said:


> For just plowing?


I was kidding. Our snow side of the business isn't quite that large. :laughing: Snow is about 4% of our annual sales.



snowman55;1884937 said:


> 75% profit Margin? Please come and show me how to do that! You can have anything after 50%


I wish. How much of the equipment costs do you factor in? All of our stuff is dual purpose so its always been difficult to attain an actual number but we do think we are running around 60% profit. Everything we do is in-house, no subs.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1884947 said:


> $33,085 gross.... $17.43 net. Gonna blow it all on 3 #1 at White Castle tomorrow.


Might only wanna get 2 #1 so you can buy a roll of Tp for later


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1884950 said:


> Might only wanna get 2 #1 so you can buy a roll of Tp for later


I'll load up on extra napkins.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1884952 said:


> I'll load up on extra napkins.


Sometimes I think I would plow for a sack of sliders. I might have to go there tomorrow. Can't tell the wife because she hates when I go but somehow she always finds out.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1884954 said:


> Sometimes I think I would plow for a sack of sliders. I might have to go there tomorrow. Can't tell the wife because she hates when I go but somehow she always finds out.


always pay cashpayup 
proper disposal of the evidence is important. 
but running to the bathroom is always a dead give away.


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1884929 said:


> Sounds good


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1884948 said:


> I was kidding. Our snow side of the business isn't quite that large. :laughing: Snow is about 4% of our annual sales.


I was thinking that the number sounded awfully big seeing that we only had a couple storms but you just never know.


----------



## qualitycut

Crap, thought he was asking for pics of the dump.


----------



## snowman55

We are dual purpose as well but charge snow revenue for all costs and depreciation on equipment for 5 months. I shoot for 20% margin but also keep a lot of guys on full time doing much of nothing.


----------



## Doughboy12

Don't know what that was...


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1884963 said:


> Don't know what that was...


Huh????????????


----------



## Polarismalibu

Goal!!!!! 3-0


----------



## BossPlow614

snowman55;1884872 said:


> Anyone willing to share gross and net for November?


We have a very good conversation going on lawnsite more so about gross & implementing systems but some discussion about net as well,(not so much because it's public). Another member will be setting up a private google forum so we can talk real numbers without just anyone seeing them.


----------



## SSS Inc.

snowman55;1884962 said:


> We are dual purpose as well but charge snow revenue for all costs and depreciation on equipment for 5 months. I shoot for 20% margin but also keep a lot of guys on full time doing much of nothing.


We don't keep anyone really full time in the winter although if it snows enough we will be hauling snow non-stop. Also, we do have tons of maintenance to do in the winter but its not snow related. As far as equipment costs there is no way I could put 5 months solely on winter. This is pretty typical with non lawn guys as we already have the equipment and can justify having it solely for our main business in the summer. Winter is often bonus money as the hours on the machines are minimal and really not shortening the life of the machines much if at all. They can either sit there or go out and get some cash flow going. I think this is where some guys are shocked by some pricing if you go up against Joe Blow excavator that has 6 wheel loaders and doesn't need to rent one.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Wild are blowing a 3 goal lead


----------



## CityGuy

Well this game is going in the toilet quick.
Kemper sucks.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Ruh roooooh! Wild


----------



## CityGuy

Kemper needs to go to the minors.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Tie game. Kemper take a seat you suck!


----------



## CityGuy

Blew a 3-0 lead.
Now tied at 3


----------



## Camden

3 goals in what, 4 minutes? :crying:


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1884984 said:


> 3 goals in what, 4 minutes? :crying:


Kemper sucks! This keeps happening over and over now


----------



## snowman55

Anyone out and about? Wondering if I need to get off my a$$ and check sites for ice after today's rain.


----------



## Polarismalibu

snowman55;1884992 said:


> Anyone out and about? Wondering if I need to get off my a$$ and check sites for ice after today's rain.


I will be out after the wild game. I got one lot to plow and check the others. I will post what I find


----------



## qualitycut

snowman55;1884992 said:


> Anyone out and about? Wondering if I need to get off my a$$ and check sites for ice after today's rain.


I was, i think any thing salted recently was fine and anything with a little snow on it before was. Anything not salted but plowed was slick.


----------



## SSS Inc.

snowman55;1884992 said:


> Anyone out and about? Wondering if I need to get off my a$$ and check sites for ice after today's rain.


I was at a hockey tourney in Brooklyn park tonight and everything was covered in ice pellets. Didn't seem slippery though.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Anyone know what time Lano is open tomorrow?


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1884996 said:


> I was at a hockey tourney in Brooklyn park tonight and everything was covered in ice pellets. Didn't seem slippery though.


Where you at the community center? I hated playing there


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1884998 said:


> Where you at the community center? I hated playing there


I think so.....right on 85th ave. Rink 2 also. I wasn't overly impressed.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1884997 said:


> Anyone know what time Lano is open tomorrow?


8 to noon i believe,


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1885002 said:


> I think so.....right on 85th ave. Rink 2 also. I wasn't overly impressed.


Yep that's the one.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Polarismalibu;1884997 said:


> Anyone know what time Lano is open tomorrow?


Loretto is closed till Monday. Not sure on anoka or shakopee


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1885003 said:


> 8 to noon i believe,


Cool thanks!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;1885008 said:


> Loretto is closed till Monday. Not sure on anoka or shakopee


Oh crap. Loretto is where I needed to go.


----------



## DDB

Just wanted to say a quick Thank You to all those that posted totals this morning... It helps a lot!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Is Stonebrooke open on weekends? I need a new cylinder. Kinda forgot its only Friday.


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1884997 said:


> Anyone know what time Lano is open tomorrow?


Loretto was closed today


----------



## SSS Inc.

DDB;1885012 said:


> Just wanted to say a quick Thank You to all those that posted totals this morning... It helps a lot!


Except the liars like Sx3....Sincerely, Quality.


----------



## Green Grass

snowman55;1884992 said:


> Anyone out and about? Wondering if I need to get off my a$$ and check sites for ice after today's rain.


Relax buy us all a drink


----------



## Ranger620

Well this day just turned to crap. Was suppose to leave for north dakota for 5 days of pheasant hunting. Buddy just called and cant go. Wife on his case. Took all motivation out of me. I'm going to bed hopefully nothing needs to be salted


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1885013 said:


> Is Stonebrooke open on weekends? I need a new cylinder. Kinda forgot its only Friday.


They are closed


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1885019 said:


> They are closed


Thanks. Good, now I don't have to do anything. Thumbs Up


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1885021 said:


> Thanks. Good, now I don't have to do anything. Thumbs Up


Oh lucky you


----------



## CityGuy

Wild are pressuring. Not sure it's going to be enough.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Keumper took a dive.nice try


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;1885033 said:


> Keumper took a dive.nice try


Surprised Keumper didn't get a penalty on the dive.


----------



## CityGuy

Good penalty kill.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;1885034 said:


> Surprised Keumper didn't get a penalty on the dive.


He should have. I hate that cafe.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;1885037 said:


> He should have. I hate that cafe.


I agree...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Cafe!!!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

And there goes the game.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cafe............


----------



## CityGuy

Why did we sign Kemper? What a siv.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1885042 said:


> Why did we sign Kemper? What a siv.


I don't get why he came back out for the third


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1885044 said:


> I don't get why he came back out for the third


Makes no sense to me either.


----------



## CityGuy

Kemper has been giving up some serious rebounds the last few games.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1884965 said:


> Huh????????????


I was texting someone next thing I know it shows up here... I have plow site problem....hahahaha


----------



## CityGuy

Pulled Kemper already. This is not going to be good with the pressure the Stars have put on.


----------



## CityGuy

Goal..................


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goal!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Here we come!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Wow. Now we have a game again


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1885053 said:


> Wow. Now we have luck again


Fixed it for ya


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1885055 said:


> Fixed it for ya


Thanks........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;1885048 said:


> I was texting someone next thing I know it shows up here... I have plow site problem....hahahaha


That happened to someone last year


----------



## Polarismalibu

Goal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Goal..................


----------



## SSS Inc.

Heck yeah!!!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Wow what a goal and a win for the wild


----------



## Doughboy12

Here's one I know you guys will want to know...
Ryan Knight, a cast member on MTV's "Real World: New Orleans," has died.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1885061 said:


> Wow what a goal and a win for the wild


That's two wins away in Dallas this year. We normally can't win there at all


----------



## Doughboy12

Checking my Twitter feed for news on the goal and that pops up...what the cafe'


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1885063 said:


> That's two wins away in Dallas this year. We normally can't win there at all


I thought I heard the last few we won there but lose to them at home? 
I might have misunderstood that but I thought that's what they said.


----------



## Doughboy12

@Russostrib: Twelve days ago, #mnwild coughed up 3-0 lead only to see Scandella win it vs. Winnipeg #dejavu


----------



## Doughboy12

Hamelfire;1885065 said:


> I thought I heard the last few we won there but lose to them at home?
> I might have misunderstood that but I thought that's what they said.


I think they are like 4-22 @Dallas.


----------



## Drakeslayer

It may be years before epic hits 20k at this pace.....


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1885067 said:


> I think they are like 4-22 @Dallas.


Yeah it's some ridiculous number


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1885065 said:


> I thought I heard the last few we won there but lose to them at home?
> I might have misunderstood that but I thought that's what they said.


Nope is down there we can't normally win


----------



## Doughboy12

4-21-1 at the start of the season. 
6-21-1 now?


----------



## andersman02

Sss you go to the holidazzle thing tonight


----------



## Green Grass

Doughboy12;1885062 said:


> Here's one I know you guys will want to know...
> Ryan Knight, a cast member on MTV's "Real World: New Orleans," has died.


Who??????
.....


----------



## Polarismalibu

That rain didn't make anything icy


----------



## banonea

Wanted to post this here first, friend of mine has a older relay system 50 anniversary western 8" straight blade for sale. $2850.00 for everything. just came of a 06 2500, comes with plow mounts and wiring. was on the truck when his kid bought it is in good working condition.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

24° calm fog.


----------



## unit28

Current radar........


----------



## unit28

Waa still here


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I had a dream about some miracle ice melt/salt. It was white whatever it was. No matter the temp it would turn 2" of snow to water instantly. It was cheap too. Like half the price of bulk salt cheap. And it was pet and landscape safe.


----------



## carkey351

banonea;1885111 said:


> Wanted to post this here first, friend of mine has a older relay system 50 anniversary western 8" straight blade for sale. $2850.00 for everything. just came of a 06 2500, comes with plow mounts and wiring. was on the truck when his kid bought it is in good working condition.....


seems legit for the whole works. looks like might need a touch of sandblasting and some new paint on the moldboard, but other than that nice unit.


----------



## banonea

Buyers pro wings. Just finished installing. Start to finish took 2 hours. ......


----------



## banonea

carkey351;1885144 said:


> seems legit for the whole works. looks like might need a touch of sandblasting and some new paint on the moldboard, but other than that nice unit.


It works good. It is his kids truck,he bought it for him with the conditions that he sold his other truck (the chevy 2500hd i posted a week ago) and the plow had to be sold as well so he could recoup some of the money he dropped on it. $25,000.00 for the truck.....the LAST thing a 17 year old kid needs,IMO


----------



## unit28

http://nomads.ncdc.noaa.gov/data.php

ill be back...............


----------



## CityGuy

Rena is looking good today!


----------



## Green Grass

24 already.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1885175 said:


> Rena is looking good today!


Alllllways!


----------



## unit28

Going to get more lights for the wife


And ill be getting more pain killers
for me


----------



## jimslawnsnow

might be making a trip to lwnmr area


----------



## qualitycut

So 1 inch seasonal customer left me a message saying he had an inch and didn't plow. Ran down there half inch. Do i bill him for a single plow?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

jimslawnsnow;1885143 said:


> I had a dream about some miracle ice melt/salt. It was white whatever it was. No matter the temp it would turn 2" of snow to water instantly. It was cheap too. Like half the price of bulk salt cheap. And it was pet and landscape safe.


And Jim was never heard from again from HIS tropical island


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1885216 said:


> So 1 inch seasonal customer left me a message saying he had an inch and didn't plow. Ran down there half inch. Do i bill him for a single plow?


Plow it and bill him, he requested the service.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

jimslawnsnow;1885211 said:


> might be making a trip to lwnmr area


What's going on in lawnmower land? You know its not Disney land. Maybe if Disney land had "its a snow world after all, its hard world after all , broken trucks lay all around, its a lawnmower world"


----------



## jimslawnsnow

MNPLOWCO;1885223 said:


> What's going on in lawnmower land? You know its not Disney land. Maybe if Disney land had "its a snow world after all, its hard world after all , broken trucks lay all around, its a lawnmower world"


nothing to do with him..........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1885220 said:


> Plow it and bill him, he requested the service.


TSeasonal customer I would just plow it. It's not like last year. You've plowed what, one time? Tell him that there wasn't an inch, measure on a ruler if you need to and take a picture, send it to him, but that you value his business and will take care of it this time.

Next time you will need to invoice him when it's below an inch.


----------



## qualitycut

Buddy just called with an extra wild ticket and gfs parents friends gave us 3rd row vikes tickets for tomorrow


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1885234 said:


> Buddy just called with an extra wild ticket and gfs parents friends gave us 3rd row vikes tickets for tomorrow


I need your friends!


----------



## mnlefty

LwnmwrMan22;1885228 said:


> TSeasonal customer I would just plow it. It's not like last year. You've plowed what, one time? Tell him that there wasn't an inch, measure on a ruler if you need to and take a picture, send it to him, but that you value his business and will take care of it this time.
> 
> Next time you will need to invoice him when it's below an inch.


This... a simple explanation that 1" is 1", not 5/8 or 3/4... do it this time, next time it's billed. Kind of a one time get out of jail free visit.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1885234 said:


> Buddy just called with an extra wild ticket and gfs parents friends gave us 3rd row vikes tickets for tomorrow


I'll be there as well. I've never been to an outdoor game in the winter so I'm not sure how many layers I need to go with.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1885216 said:


> So 1 inch seasonal customer left me a message saying he had an inch and didn't plow. Ran down there half inch. Do i bill him for a single plow?


Go to the NWS site, pull their accumulation totals and share it with the customer. They won't question you again.


----------



## olsonbro

mnlefty;1885257 said:


> This... a simple explanation that 1" is 1", not 5/8 or 3/4... do it this time, next time it's billed. Kind of a one time get out of jail free visit.


We deal with this all the time. Our driveway service is 1". We are razor sharp about it being 1" or more to trigger our service. If we get close to an inch our phone rings all day with people wanting it done. We tell them we are happy to send a tractor to them, but it will be billed to them. We try to take a hard line on 1" being 1". Otherwise we get abused by the customers. We tell them all that were happy to help, but you have to compensate us for under trigger work.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1885262 said:


> I'll be there as well. I've never been to an outdoor game in the winter so I'm not sure how many layers I need to go with.


Me either, we are on the side the sun shines on but not sure if i go with the carhart bibs and jacket or what.


----------



## qualitycut

mnlefty;1885257 said:


> This... a simple explanation that 1" is 1", not 5/8 or 3/4... do it this time, next time it's billed. Kind of a one time get out of jail free visit.


This is what i ended up doing and he understood.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

This thread sure is slow for a Saturday with no snow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1885262 said:


> I'll be there as well. I've never been to an outdoor game in the winter so I'm not sure how many layers I need to go with.


Anyone know where to get tickets? Are they cheap?

Wouldn't mind picking some up. I would think they would be as cheap as they will be for a Panthers Vikes game.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1885276 said:


> Anyone know where to get tickets? Are they cheap?
> 
> Wouldn't mind picking some up. I would think they would be as cheap as they will be for a Panthers Vikes game.


How many? My cousin may have 2 for sale but would have to check.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1885276 said:


> Anyone know where to get tickets? Are they cheap?
> 
> Wouldn't mind picking some up. I would think they would be as cheap as they will be for a Panthers Vikes game.


Stubhub had tickets for $12 last time I looked. We're sitting near midfield lower level and tickets were $60.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1885279 said:


> Stubhub had tickets for $12 last time I looked. We're sitting near midfield lower level and tickets were $60.


Ticketexchange they are over $100.

I'll check stub hub. Perfect scenario. Vikes are bad and no worries of snow. I feel comfortable getting tickets.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1885216 said:


> So 1 inch seasonal customer left me a message saying he had an inch and didn't plow. Ran down there half inch. Do i bill him for a single plow?


I would... but that's just the Richard in me this year...


----------



## cbservicesllc

olsonbro;1885267 said:


> We deal with this all the time. Our driveway service is 1". We are razor sharp about it being 1" or more to trigger our service. If we get close to an inch our phone rings all day with people wanting it done. We tell them we are happy to send a tractor to them, but it will be billed to them. We try to take a hard line on 1" being 1". Otherwise we get abused by the customers. We tell them all that were happy to help, but you have to compensate us for under trigger work.


This......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Armageddon is on


----------



## PremierL&L

Camden;1885262 said:


> I'll be there as well. I've never been to an outdoor game in the winter so I'm not sure how many layers I need to go with.


I have season tickets and honestly it's tailgating that's cold once your in the stadium it's not bad at all I wear a base layer of under armor and my insulated work boots good to go!

NORV!!!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1885270 said:


> Me either, we are on the side the sun shines on but not sure if i go with the carhart bibs and jacket or what.


When I was at the gopher game a couple weeks ago I had my carhart bib and my snowmobile jacked and I never got to hot or to cold and I think it was warmer then it is now


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1885262 said:


> I'll be there as well. I've never been to an outdoor game in the winter so I'm not sure how many layers I need to go with.


Don't forget sss door.


----------



## CityGuy

Went and looked at cribs, changing tables and what not and all I saw was lots of dollar signs.
Man that stuff is expensive.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Any thoughts on the gopher game today? Think they can pull it off?


----------



## CityGuy

30 and mostly sunny out


----------



## Camden

PremierL&L;1885299 said:


> I have season tickets and honestly it's tailgating that's cold once your in the stadium it's not bad at all I wear a base layer of under armor and my insulated work boots good to go!
> 
> NORV!!!!!!


Great! I was preparing for the worst. I've got a pair of the original LaCrosse Ice Kings (the ones that are twice the size of the ones they make now) and they're good for -70 but they are super bulky and I'd rather not wear them if I don't have to.

I'll just go with my Muck boots instead.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1885305 said:


> Any thoughts on the gopher game today? Think they can pull it off?


Not a chance.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1885302 said:


> When I was at the gopher game a couple weeks ago I had my carhart bib and my snowmobile jacked and I never got to hot or to cold and I think it was warmer then it is now


Tomorrow is supposed to be 7.


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;1885305 said:


> Any thoughts on the gopher game today? Think they can pull it off?


I'm a believer. If they can somehow stop Wisconsin's run game they'll have a chance. MUCH easier said than done I know that.


----------



## qualitycut

lwnmwrman22;1885309 said:


> tomorrow is supposed to be 7.


15............


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1885309 said:


> Tomorrow is supposed to be 7.


So it's about the same then


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

How do you guys get down there? The train?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1885313 said:


> How do you guys get down there? The train?


Drive.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BTW, 50 yard line, row 20, $50 each


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1885314 said:


> Drive.......


Gee, thanks.... Just park wherever?


----------



## PremierL&L

qualitycut;1885311 said:


> 15............


Tailgating yes colder as the day goes on but honestly I was at the Wisconsin gopher game last year at TCF it was like 3 degrees and the only bad thing was your beer freezing during the game. Need a coozie to keep the beer warm!


----------



## PremierL&L

LwnmwrMan22;1885313 said:


> How do you guys get down there? The train?


We drive to tailgate get down there by 8 park in one of the lots north of the stadium everyone claims the light rail is a nightmare otherwise you can park and ride the bus from the state fairground parking lot but I never have too many issues getting out after the game


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1885316 said:


> Gee, thanks.... Just park wherever?












We parked in lot 37 behind the stadium when we went


----------



## PremierL&L

Polarismalibu;1885319 said:


> We parked in lot 37 behind the stadium when we went


That's where we park or the one next to it little more spend but always get a spot and you can tailgate


----------



## snowman55

Ok I'll share . Got 12 guys out today. Looking to break $500,000 for November. Good month. Or I'm full of cafe.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;1885322 said:


> Ok I'll share . Got 12 guys out today. Looking to break $500,000 for November. Good month. Or I'm full of cafe.


Congrats???


----------



## Camden

Hamelfire;1885303 said:


> Don't forget sss door.


This!!!!

Dick - Wanna come to the U and pick it up??

Edit: Or we could meet in Maple Grove or something. Just got off the phone with my brother and he said he's been hanging onto the door so let's get it figured out.


----------



## Camden

snowman55;1885322 said:


> Ok I'll share . Got 12 guys out today. Looking to break $500,000 for November. Good month. Or I'm full of cafe.


$500k is pretty darn good for a month that didn't see a ton of snow. Even if your margin is only 20% you made $100k in one month. Not bad, not bad at all.


----------



## snowman55

Camden;1885326 said:


> This!!!!
> 
> Dick - Wanna come to the U and pick it up??
> 
> Edit: Or we could meet in Maple Grove or something. Just got off the phone with my brother and he said he's been hanging onto the door so let's get it figured out.


Or you could drop it at my shop. SSS loves giving me leads on doors. Always in need of 1


----------



## Green Grass

snowman55;1885322 said:


> Ok I'll share . Got 12 guys out today. Looking to break $500,000 for November. Good month. Or I'm full of cafe.


Beer is on you!!


----------



## banonea

My view today. .....


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1885347 said:


> My view today. .....


Looks like it's scraping up good.


----------



## banonea

Hamelfire;1885349 said:


> Looks like it's scraping up good.


Almost 40 here


----------



## SnowGuy73

Some good looking tail at moa today.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1885354 said:


> Some good looking tail at moa today.


You of all people know the rule.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Roy, if its not too late Bring it down and I can meet you on some exit before or after the game. If you're coming down 94 we could meet off Broadway at BJ's topless bar on Broadway.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1885359 said:


> Roy, if its not too late Bring it down and I can meet you on some exit before or after the game. If you're coming down 94 we could meet off Broadway at BJ's topless bar on Broadway.


Called and left you a message.


----------



## djagusch

Hamelfire;1885304 said:


> Went and looked at cribs, changing tables and what not and all I saw was lots of dollar signs.
> Man that stuff is expensive.


Craigslist is your friend. Wife wanted about 2k worth of cribs, dressers at baby's r us, I said no way. Found a 2k set used for 2 yrs and bought it for 300. In December we will have our 4th kid using that set. Beats paying 2k.


----------



## Camden

djagusch;1885363 said:


> Craigslist is your friend. Wife wanted about 2k worth of cribs, dressers at baby's r us, I said no way. Found a 2k set used for 2 yrs and bought it for 300. In December we will have our 4th kid using that set. Beats paying 2k.


Pretty good advice here ^^^

I've got a Peg Perego Pliko stroller that I'd off-load for a good price. Look them up, they're crazy expensive.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1885364 said:


> Pretty good advice here ^^^
> 
> I've got a Peg Perego Pliko stroller that I'd off-load for a good price. Look them up, they're crazy expensive.


I've got a Trek double jogging stroller I'll let go for $50, on with the bar to convert to pull behind a bike.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1885304 said:


> Went and looked at cribs, changing tables and what not and all I saw was lots of dollar signs.
> Man that stuff is expensive.


We are working on a big kid bed so I might have a crib for you.


----------



## cbservicesllc

snowman55;1885322 said:


> Ok I'll share . Got 12 guys out today. Looking to break $500,000 for November. Good month. Or I'm full of cafe.


Wow that's impressive if you're not full p
of cafe... I'm small potatoes compared to that... I might bill out 3 or 4 percent of that...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Don't look at the meteogram....at least not the left side of the meteogram.


----------



## CityGuy

Just started the looking process. 
Waiting for ultrasound on December 30 for conformation on girl then doing the shower gift lists at Target and where ever.

I will keep all my options open at this point.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1885373 said:


> Don't look at the meteogram....at least not the left side of the meteogram.


Yea i seen that and took a deep breath for a second


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like some possible sleet moving in.


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;1885363 said:


> Craigslist is your friend. Wife wanted about 2k worth of cribs, dressers at baby's r us, I said no way. Found a 2k set used for 2 yrs and bought it for 300. In December we will have our 4th kid using that set. Beats paying 2k.


This... No reason to dump money on all that cafe... The actual kids are expensive enough!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1885373 said:


> Don't look at the meteogram....at least not the left side of the meteogram.


I was waiting for someone to post something like this...


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;1885379 said:


> This... No reason to dump money on all that cafe... The actual kids are expensive enough!


that's why I'm glad I don't have any.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Novak is posting again.


----------



## PremierL&L

LwnmwrMan22;1885384 said:


> Novak is posting again.


Well there's a relief I was worried I wasn't going to be able to know if it's safe to drive anywhere next week.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1885384 said:


> Novak is posting again.


Mild and dry for the month of December.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1885392 said:


> Mild and dry for the month of December.


So,.... Prepare for the worst?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1885395 said:


> So,.... Prepare for the worst?


Probs........


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1885392 said:


> Mild and dry for the month of December.


For the first 13 days maybe.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1885401 said:


> For the first 13 days maybe.


Thats fine i have a bachelor party next weekend and a wedding the following.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1885403 said:


> Thats fine i have a bachelor party next weekend and a wedding the following.


Don't get too excited yet. The problem with the weather guys is they throw out a term like mild and we are automatically thinking mid 30's or something. We will still have plenty of snow making temperatures, also it doesn't take much moisture for us to go out and plow. Not too confident in a totally dry period. We'll see.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1885403 said:


> Thats fine i have a bachelor party next weekend and a wedding the following.


So a two week long hangover lol


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1885409 said:


> Don't get too excited yet. The problem with the weather guys is they throw out a term like mild and we are automatically thinking mid 30's or something. We will still have plenty of snow making temperatures, also it doesn't take much moisture for us to go out and plow. Not too confident in a totally dry period. We'll see.


Right, they can't get the day of weather right


----------



## SSS Inc.

The long range stuff can be way off but I would keep an eye on the 8th or 9th.


----------



## Green Grass

Shoveling the driveway is loads of fun


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1885411 said:


> So a two week long hangover lol


3 week! Wild tonight vikes tomorrow


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1885416 said:


> 3 week! Wild tonight vikes tomorrow


Oh boy! Your screwed lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1885409 said:


> Don't get too excited yet. The problem with the weather guys is they throw out a term like mild and we are automatically thinking mid 30's or something. We will still have plenty of snow making temperatures, also it doesn't take much moisture for us to go out and plow. Not too confident in a totally dry period. We'll see.


So you're saying there's a chance.....


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1885415 said:


> Shoveling the driveway is loads of fun


Don't you have a plow for that?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1885418 said:


> So you're saying there's a chance.....


There's always a chance. Remember last year when accuweather said you would have 20+ snow free days and it ended up snowing like 15 times? Always a chance.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1885373 said:


> Don't look at the meteogram....at least not the left side of the meteogram.


Keep an eye on isotachs.

The flat lines through the week are impressive 
But the end of week is moreso
El ni+ño?


----------



## qualitycut

Polaris, how is that wall coming?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1885421 said:


> There's always a chance. Remember last year when accuweather said you would have 20+ snow free days and it ended up snowing like 15 times? Always a chance.


You're going the wrong way with the chance.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1885424 said:


> You're going the wrong way with the chance.


Come on, we all know you love getting double digit snowfalls.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1885423 said:


> Polaris, how is that wall coming?


It was finished on Monday


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1885429 said:


> It was finished on Monday


Seriously? How in the heck.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1885431 said:


> Seriously? How in the heck.


No joke. We didn't work on it for a week after that first snowfall too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1885433 said:


> No joke. We didn't work on it for a week after that first snowfall too.


I don't do walls, but figured the hardest part was going to be getting the old one out.


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1885421 said:


> There's always a chance. Remember last year when accuweather said you would have 20+ snow free days and it ended up snowing like 15 times? Always a chance.


Yeah except accu has been right on so far


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1885437 said:


> I don't do walls, but figured the hardest part was going to be getting the old one out.


Yeah that was a pain getting the old one out. Once we had the base row in on the new one it went quick


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;1885440 said:


> Yeah except accu has been right on so far


For you guys that watch accuweather and say they have been accurate.....how many days in advance have they been nailing these storms for ya? Just curious. I haven't really looked at their site this year until just now. I'm putting all my plows in storage until 2015.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1885449 said:


> For you guys that watch accuweather and say they have been accurate.....how many days in advance have they been nailing these storms for ya? Just curious. I haven't really looked at their site this year until just now. I'm putting all my plows in storage until 2015.


Now I admitt I'm not an expert at reading all the weather crap. But the temps seem to be pretty straight. No huge swings after Sunday Monday and it seems when we get those patterns its quiet for snow. Am I wrong? This is for the next couple weeks


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1885449 said:


> For you guys that watch accuweather and say they have been accurate.....how many days in advance have they been nailing these storms for ya? Just curious. I haven't really looked at their site this year until just now. I'm putting all my plows in storage until 2015.


They had my first storm about 20 days out. They missed the last snow we got, said we were going to get .8", ended up with 1.8".

However they missed the first storm we got for you guys that didn't get anything.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SSS Inc.;1885449 said:


> For you guys that watch accuweather and say they have been accurate.....how many days in advance have they been nailing these storms for ya? Just curious. I haven't really looked at their site this year until just now. I'm putting all my plows in storage until 2015.


They have actually been real close, and have been posting a couple days out. Last storm they had me at 1.1" and 1.2" on Monday/Tuesday then it dropped to 1" then Wednesday/Thursday it went to .8" and .9"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1885454 said:


> Now I admitt I'm not an expert at reading all the weather crap. But the temps seem to be pretty straight. No huge swings after Sunday Monday and it seems when we get those patterns its quiet for snow. Am I wrong? This is for the next couple weeks


No, usually we get storms on the swings because the jet stream is moving, and generally speaking that's where the storms are.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1885459 said:


> No, usually we get storms on the swings because the jet stream is moving, and generally speaking that's where the storms are.


I think you're both right. 

It actually looks pretty roller coaster like to me the next couple weeks.


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;1885454 said:


> Now I admitt I'm not an expert at reading all the weather crap. But the temps seem to be pretty straight. No huge swings after Sunday Monday and it seems when we get those patterns its quiet for snow. Am I wrong? This is for the next couple weeks


We've alrrady had a major typhoon

Not much going on now
I guess


----------



## CityGuy

Just about game time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1885465 said:


> We've alrrady had a major typhoon
> 
> Not much going on now
> I guess


The major tyhoon was supposed to bring us 8-12" of snow last Monday.

I think I plowed 1/3 of my accounts.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well gophers are off to a great start!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Wow what a break


----------



## Polarismalibu

Touchdown!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1885469 said:


> The major tyhoon was supposed to bring us 8-12" of snow last Monday.
> 
> I think I plowed 1/3 of my accounts.


I thought the major typhoon was the first event where you got hammered and I had like 6...


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1885478 said:


> I thought the major typhoon was the first event where you got hammered and I had like 6...


You are correct


----------



## SSS Inc.

Dang there's a lot of red in the crowd!


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1885482 said:


> Dang there's a lot of red in the crowd!


Looks like more red than maroon and gold


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1885478 said:


> I thought the major typhoon was the first event where you got hammered and I had like 6...


Really?? We haven't even hardly had snow and they are still all running together?? I AM getting old.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1885485 said:


> Really?? We haven't even hardly had snow and they are still all running together?? I AM getting old.


Haha... Yeah... the event like 3 weeks ago... it's okay, you just had a birthday...


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1885485 said:


> Really?? We haven't even hardly had snow and they are still all running together?? I AM getting old.


The typhoon was back on the 10th


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1885484 said:


> Looks like more red than maroon and gold


It is in Wisconsin. But they don't screw around when it comes to School colors.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

36°F not warm enough to melt down stuff that didn't get plowed today, in my area anyways.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Touchdown!!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Touchdown...........


----------



## Polarismalibu

Touchdown!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1885494 said:


> 36°F not warm enough to melt down stuff that didn't get plowed today, in my area anyways.


The little bit of snow on my rink from skating last night isn't melting at all. That last warm up the thing looked like a swimming pool. My sidewalk didn't get shoveled yesterday and that not exactly melting either. It'll be dark in an hour and a half too.


----------



## Camden

Minnesota, hats off to thee!
To thy colors true we shall ever be,
Firm and strong, united are we.
Rah, rah, rah, for Ski-U-Mah,
Rah! Rah! Rah! Rah!
Rah for the U of M.

M-I-N-N-E-S-O-T-A!
Minnesota, Minnesota!
Yay, Gophers! RAH!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Stopped!!!!!!


----------



## banonea

man I love my skid loader, but my god is this one kidney Raping rid. ......


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1885234 said:


> Buddy just called with an extra wild ticket and gfs parents friends gave us 3rd row vikes tickets for tomorrow


You're going to freeze tomorrow!


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1885494 said:


> 36°F not warm enough to melt down stuff that didn't get plowed today, in my area anyways.


Well it was
3" after all. ....


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamelfire;1885304 said:


> Went and looked at cribs, changing tables and what not and all I saw was lots of dollar signs.
> Man that stuff is expensive.


When I read that first sentence I first thought you meant houses. :laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1885508 said:


> Well it was
> 3" after all. ....


Forest Lake was reported to NwS as 2", measured out at maybe a hair more then 1".

It looks like it may as well have snowed more on it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1885494 said:


> 36°F not warm enough to melt down stuff that didn't get plowed today, in my area anyways.


Ha. The 6" is melting nicely in the yards. I had a couple spots I skipped plowing til today and I bet I could have left it all and it have been melted by night. If we would have hit 50with sun, no qquestions, it all would be melted again. It smells like spring out


----------



## jimslawnsnow

BossPlow614;1885511 said:


> When I read that first sentence I first thought you meant houses. :laughing:


Ahhh. To be young again


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1885370 said:


> Wow that's impressive if you're not full p
> of cafe... I'm small potatoes compared to that... I might bill out 3 or 4 percent of that...


I don't know how many employees he has but I'm pretty sure it's more than 12 during a normal event. If it's only 12 employees that figure is not possible to reach in a month with plowing.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1885511 said:


> When I read that first sentence I first thought you meant houses. :laughing:


Its because of the music you listen to lol


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1885515 said:


> I don't know how many employees he has but I'm pretty sure it's more than 12 during a normal event. If it's only 12 employees that figure is not possible to reach in a month with plowing.


I would guess 100+ guys to generate a half million monthly.


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1885516 said:


> Its because of the music you listen to lol


It definitely is.


----------



## Camden

That personal foul penalty was pure bullcafe. 

Home cooking refs yet again.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1885521 said:


> I would guess 100+ headaches to generate a half million monthly.


Fixed it.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1885521 said:


> I would guess 100+ guys to generate a half million monthly.


Do the math.........


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1885530 said:


> Do the math.........


I thought I did. Whats your guess.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1885528 said:


> Fixed it.....


I think you're right.Thumbs Up That sort of volume is not what I would be into.


----------



## qualitycut

Im not sure what other services he does but some of that could be other.


----------



## qualitycut

Cant believe how good left over turkey with just bread and mayo is.


----------



## CityGuy

Crap...........


----------



## CityGuy

Was he past the line of scrimage? Looked like it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1885539 said:


> Im not sure what other services he does but some of that could be other.


Whether you're big or small most guys won't share their numbers. I know there are guys that do that and much more but I doubt Snowman would be so willing to share, maybe he is though.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1885541 said:


> Cant believe how good left over turkey with just bread and mayo is.


I go with sliced bread, turkey and then smother it with gravy. Its called a "commercial". People on here might have to ask their Grandmothers about that one.


----------



## albhb3

Hamelfire;1885304 said:


> Went and looked at cribs, changing tables and what not and all I saw was lots of dollar signs.
> Man that stuff is expensive.


yup glad we got a ton of our stuff for free through the wifes side of the family everything from the crib to toys, clothes etc... still have a 2nd baby shower coming up next weekend and should clean the rest of the stuff up. Hit up the garage sales in the spring talk about getting things on the cheap... remember the kid aint gonna care what the toys looks like. A lot of the times you can get new clothes with tags on stillThumbs Up

and wisco better get the ass in gear


----------



## CityGuy

Just curious why the NCAA has not cracked down like the NFL has on the celibrating after plays and TD's?

I think it's starting to get out of control.

Throw a few flags and it will stop really quick.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1885551 said:


> I go with sliced bread, turkey and then smother it with gravy. Its called a "commercial". People on here might have to ask their Grandmothers about that one.


Hot beef is good that way too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1885535 said:


> I thought I did. Whats your guess.


$500,000 at $100 per hour would have to bill out 5,000 hours this month, strictly labor.

Say 10 days would be 500 man hours per day. 50 guys, 10 hours.

At $100 per hour.

I would guess it wouldn't be $100 per hour, and I would also guess there would be a LOT of salt billed out in that number.

Both would dramatically reduce net.

Lastly, if that number was done every month, it would be one of the larger companies in the metro.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1885556 said:


> $500,000 at $100 per hour would have to bill out 5,000 hours this month, strictly labor.
> 
> Say 10 days would be 500 man hours per day. 50 guys, 10 hours.
> 
> At $100 per hour.


Funny I did the same math but used an average of 5 ten hour days. I used $100/hr as well.

EDIT: We missed the big storm you guys had but I think our guys have done about 20 hours max this month relating to snow.


----------



## CityGuy

Crap. Turnover.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1885521 said:


> I would guess 100+ guys to generate a half million monthly.


He has about 50-75 I bet


----------



## Camden

Huge momentum swing. It'll cost us, just watch.


----------



## qualitycut

That kicker for WI is a little thick. They are usually sticks


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1885539 said:


> Im not sure what other services he does but some of that could be other.


They do just about anything outside if i remember correctly minus SSS type work


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1885557 said:


> Funny I did the same math but used an average of 5 ten hour days. I used $100/hr as well.
> 
> EDIT: We missed the big storm you guys had but I think our guys have done about 20 hours max this month relating to snow.


I have a track record of 40 hour marathons. Friday we were done in 8 hours without me calling for help.

Other than the first snow, we've worked about 14 hours. Soooo....

Now, with that said....not trying to call out snowman at all whatsoever.

Just trying to show what it would take to do $500,000 in a month.

Maybe snowman has a Buffalo, NY division?


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1885563 said:


> He has about 50-75 I bet


I still want to know who he is.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1885563 said:


> He has about 50-75 I bet


You could do it with 50 guys if you have the right accounts.

I don't have the right accounts.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1885564 said:


> Huge momentum swing. It'll cost us, just watch.


Oh for sure


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1885565 said:


> That kicker for WI is a little thick. They are usually sticks


Same thing my 12 year old said.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1885567 said:


> I have a track record of 40 hour marathons. Friday we were done in 8 hours without me calling for help.
> 
> Other than the first snow, we've worked about 14 hours. Soooo....
> 
> Now, with that said....not trying to call out snowman at all whatsoever.
> 
> Just trying to show what it would take to do $500,000 in a month.
> 
> Maybe snowman has a Buffalo, NY division?


1-2 inch 8 hrs
2-4 2 days 
4+ 1 week


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1885567 said:


> I have a track record of 40 hour marathons. Friday we were done in 8 hours without me calling for help.
> 
> Other than the first snow, we've worked about 14 hours. Soooo....
> 
> Now, with that said....not trying to call out snowman at all whatsoever.
> 
> Just trying to show what it would take to do $500,000 in a month.
> 
> Maybe snowman has a Buffalo, NY division?


I would bet it is more then just snow. Would be fall clean up and landscape projects.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1885568 said:


> I still want to know who he is.


I know who he is


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1885564 said:


> Huge momentum swing. It'll cost us, just watch.


I called a 42-17 loss when they got the first down before the last field goal.

Leidner sucks so bad, all they have to do is stop the run.

If we didn't get the fumbled punt, it would be 13-10 (at best), Wisconsin.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1885575 said:


> I would bet it is more then just snow. Would be fall clean up and landscape projects.


Well then, that would be different as well. I think most of us were talking snow numbers for November.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1885575 said:


> I would bet it is more then just snow. Would be fall clean up and landscape projects.


Thats what i said.


----------



## albhb3

Green Grass;1885577 said:


> I know who he is


go on.........


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1885580 said:


> Well then, that would be different as well. I think most of us were talking snow numbers for November.


They do a lot of snow work but with the little bit of plowing and salt I would think the number is more then just snow.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Lwnmwr you get tickets for tomorrow?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1885570 said:


> You could do it with 50 guys if you have the right accounts.
> 
> I don't have the right accounts.


We do just fine but on a very average month like this, in my opinion anyway, we are not generating $10,000 per man. We've gone above that before but not with a typical month.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1885512 said:


> Forest Lake was reported to NwS as 2", measured out at maybe a hair more then 1".
> 
> It looks like it may as well have snowed more on it.


Yeah
Wet bulb temp is cold


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1885580 said:


> Well then, that would be different as well. I think most of us were talking snow numbers for November.


I was talking strictly talking snow. Lets talk about August while we are at it. payuppayuppayuppayup


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1885585 said:


> Lwnmwr you get tickets for tomorrow?


Not yet. Not sure what is going to happen. I might just lay low. Was hoping the nonessential property work I had would melt off today (back sidewalks, etc) but that didn't happen.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1885592 said:


> Not yet. Not sure what is going to happen. I might just lay low. Was hoping the nonessential property work I had would melt off today (back sidewalks, etc) but that didn't happen.


Seat geek has them for $4


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1885595 said:


> Seat geek has them for $4


StubHub as well. Row 20, 50 yard line, $50 each


----------



## SnowGuy73

Thought we would've lost more snow today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Trying to get the internet to work right now. House is down, kids trying to do homework.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1885599 said:


> Thought we would've lost more snow today.


We lost more last week when it wasn't sunny.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I would just pass deep every play if I was WI. Either the guy has been wide open or it's PI.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Kahlil plays for WI?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1885609 said:


> I would just pass deep every play if I was WI. Either the guy has been wide open or it's PI.


We said the same thing


----------



## SSS Inc.

Great news! My middle kid just threw up all over the bathroom including my foot as we ran in together. Sure glad he let me know before instead of just heading straight in.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1885588 said:


> I was talking strictly talking snow. Lets talk about August while we are at it. payuppayuppayup


Snow in August?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1885615 said:


> Great news! My middle kid just threw up all over the bathroom including my foot as we ran in together. Sure glad he let me know before instead of just heading straight in.


Nice.... You DID type this before you cleaned off your foot, right?


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1885615 said:


> Great news! My middle kid just threw up all over the bathroom including my foot as we ran in together. Sure glad he let me know before instead of just heading straight in.


You must learn the it's time to step away look.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1885615 said:


> Great news! My middle kid just threw up all over the bathroom including my foot as we ran in together. Sure glad he let me know before instead of just heading straight in.


Lucky!!!!..........


----------



## banonea

my old skid loader would never have picked up a snowball this size


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1885623 said:


> my old skid loader would never have picked up a snowball this size


Can't tell for sure? Bobcat


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1885618 said:


> Nice.... You DID type this before you cleaned off your foot, right?


Oh totally. I'm waiting until the game is over to get cleaned up. Told the other kids to either walk around the mess or use one of the other bathrooms. No time to clean that up either.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1885625 said:


> Oh totally. I'm waiting until the game is over to get cleaned up. Told the other kids to either walk around the mess or use one of the other bathrooms. No time to clean that up either.


No dedicated shopvac for that?


----------



## banonea

Hamelfire;1885624 said:


> Can't tell for sure? Bobcat


Yep. .......


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1885623 said:


> my old skid loader would never have picked up a snowball this size


What skid did you end up getting


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1885604 said:


> We lost more last week when it wasn't sunny.


Same here.


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1885623 said:


> my old skid loader would never have picked up a snowball this size


Who's been spitting chew out on your windshield?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This game is over. It could have been MN's year too with THE Ohio's quarterback breaking his ankle.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Yep this is going downhill fast


----------



## Polarismalibu

And we are now done


----------



## CityGuy

Well there goes the game


----------



## SSS Inc.

You guys knock it off. Down by three. Big deal...................


----------



## CityGuy

At least the Wild are on in a few hours


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1885641 said:


> You guys knock it off. Down by three. Big deal...................


They are doing better than ND who is getting cremed by USC.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1885641 said:


> You guys knock it off. Down by three. Big deal...................


Don't be in denial


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We barely beat NE last weekend, who WI came back on and destroyed.

Let me see......


----------



## Polarismalibu

Nice penalty there


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1885646 said:


> Don't be in denial


Trust me I know how this works just holding on to a reason to watch.


----------



## CityGuy

Why are they not throwing flags for celebrating? 

It's getting out of control.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Again with the penalty


----------



## CityGuy

WTF is this crap?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Jones has some moves lol


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1885556 said:


> $500,000 at $100 per hour would have to bill out 5,000 hours this month, strictly labor.
> 
> Say 10 days would be 500 man hours per day. 50 guys, 10 hours.
> 
> At $100 per hour.
> 
> I would guess it wouldn't be $100 per hour, and I would also guess there would be a LOT of salt billed out in that number.
> 
> Both would dramatically reduce net.
> 
> Lastly, if that number was done every month, it would be one of the larger companies in the metro.


If they did $500,000/mo that'd be a $6 Million operation. Not as big as reliable but on the larger size for the region nonetheless.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1885600 said:


> Trying to get the internet to work right now. House is down, kids trying to do homework.


Thought you were in WI?


----------



## qualitycut

God those hardees Comercials


----------



## qualitycut

Just had a few beers i picked up from a monthly beer club im in at a liquor store and felt a little buzzed. Looked at the bottle and its 9.5 %


----------



## CityGuy

And their going through them like a knife through butter.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well there screwed


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1885673 said:


> Just had a few beers i picked up from a monthly beer club im in at a liquor store and felt a little buzzed. Looked at the bottle and its 9.5 %


Dang! You gotta watch all these craft beers now. They are all over the map.


----------



## CityGuy

This game is now in the bag.


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;1885632 said:


> What skid did you end up getting


2012 bobcat S150 diesel. Paid 15,000 for the skid and a 20 foot tilt bed trailer. Scared at 5000 hours on it but never had the high flow turned on. Was used at a dairy farm to move cow s***


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1885678 said:


> Dang! You gotta watch all these craft beers now. They are all over the map.


Yea, usually i can tell by the taste how strong it is. Th is one not so much. Imperial pumpkin.


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1885635 said:


> Who's been spitting chew out on your windshield?


that is all the slush the kept slapping up into the windshield. I have a windshield wiper for it, but I need to get a small space or the goes inside one of the dual wiper arms for the new style wiper


----------



## CityGuy

Wow what a catch and run.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Touchdown!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Touchdown......


----------



## SSS Inc.

Touchdown!!!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Gophers need a turnover in a bad way.


----------



## unit28

Touchdown


Tree is up


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1885694 said:


> Gophers need a turnover in a bad way.


Yea or hold them to a field goal


----------



## CityGuy

Now the game is over.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Game over....


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1885703 said:


> Touchdown
> 
> Tree is up


I guess I'll round up the family and go get ours. Throw up boy will have to ride in the van I'm not having any of that in my truck.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1885713 said:


> I guess I'll round up the family and go get ours. Throw up boy will have to ride in the van I'm not having any of that in my truck.


Yea you would hate for the paint to peel on the inside too .


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1885713 said:


> I guess I'll round up the family and go get ours. Throw up boy will have to ride in the van I'm not having any of that in my truck.


What did you get for a new truck.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1885713 said:


> I guess I'll round up the family and go get ours. Throw up boy will have to ride in the van I'm not having any of that in my truck.


We threw up the
fake one


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1885726 said:


> We threw up the
> fake one


Im working on that this year, i will just go throw some pine air fresheners on it to make her happy. She had real trees growing up i had fake. I prefer fake. Last year we got a real one and it was a mess.


----------



## BossPlow614

banonea;1885683 said:


> 2012 bobcat S150 diesel. Paid 15,000 for the skid and a 20 foot tilt bed trailer. Scared at 5000 hours on it but never had the high flow turned on. Was used at a dairy farm to move cow s***


5000 hours in 2 years!?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1885665 said:


> Thought you were in WI?


Came back this afternoon.


----------



## Greenery

The Amsoil Duluth snocross is on ustream tonight and tomorrow for anyone interested.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1885729 said:


> Im working on that this year, i will just go throw some pine air fresheners on it to make her happy. She had real trees growing up i had fake. I prefer fake. Last year we got a real one and it was a mess.


Same on our end. Think I might run and get a nicer fake one. Ours is nice, but is getting about 10 years old.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1885729 said:


> Im working on that this year, i will just go throw some pine air fresheners on it to make her happy. She had real trees growing up i had fake. I prefer fake. Last year we got a real one and it was a mess.


We alternate annually depending on grandkids

If they're home we go out to a place in elk river that does sleigh rides
(Another tradition)

For my kids growing up we did crazy trees
Coupl years we had different color flocked trees
We had white blue red pink
One year i bought a 15 footer put at least 20,000
lights on it

This year on the fake tree we did peacock colors


----------



## CityGuy

Tree is up and decorated.


----------



## CityGuy

Turkey wild rice soup for dinner.
It turned out really good.


----------



## unit28

Turkey w
wild rice and apple dressing


----------



## qualitycut

Allerys has some good scenery


----------



## Polarismalibu

Jamie isn't so pasty white tonight


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;1885764 said:


> Turkey w
> wild rice and apple dressing


Now that sounds good


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1885767 said:


> Allerys has some good scenery


You know the rule.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1885779 said:


> Jamie isn't so pasty white tonight


On the number 4?


----------



## CityGuy

Wild game in 6 minutes on fsn


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hamelfire;1885788 said:


> On the number 4?


No the wild pre game chick


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1885791 said:


> No the wild pre game chick


Ahh. Forgot about her.


----------



## Polarismalibu

3 shots on goal in the first 20 seconds. Keep it up!


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1885800 said:


> 3 shots on goal in the first 20 seconds. Keep it up!


I thought they may look flat after ot last night but they look good so far.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1885726 said:


> We threw up the
> fake one


Same here! Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1885767 said:


> Allerys has some good scenery


Love that place... Even the wife does! Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

Holy cow! The RAP shoots straight up tomorrow morning!




























To .10 inches of snow...


----------



## CityGuy

Wow what pressure.


----------



## CityGuy

Crap..........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Watching the hangover part III. Wow john Goodman is still making movies


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1885812 said:


> Same here! Thumbs Up


That's lame. I gotta have the smell of the real deal.


----------



## CityGuy

Goallllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Polarismalibu

Nice shot!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Nasty hit there. Beat him down!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Goal!!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Goal...........


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1885870 said:


> Nasty hit there. Beat him down!!


Glad they gave him a game and a major. Well deserved.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1885862 said:


> That's lame. I gotta have the smell of the real deal.


Closest I got is one of the wife's scentsy things that has a pine aroma... Never grew up with a real tree otherwise I'm sure it might be different


----------



## SSS Inc.

What a save!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1885913 said:


> Closest I got is one of the wife's scentsy things that has a pine aroma... Never grew up with a real tree otherwise I'm sure it might be different


Its all what you are use to. My wife had a fake tree with little lights. I had a real tree with the big C7 lights. I won.


----------



## Green Grass

Backstrom is still my hero!


----------



## albhb3

have a real tree smells like citrus


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1885913 said:


> Closest I got is one of the wife's scentsy things that has a pine aroma... Never grew up with a real tree otherwise I'm sure it might be different


I hate those scentsy things. Gf has a few around the house


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1885918 said:


> Backstrom is still my hero!


Heck yeah!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1885918 said:


> Backstrom is still my hero!


I thought I was your hero?:laughing:


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1885926 said:


> I thought I was your hero?:laughing:


Nope you weren't a goalie


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1885934 said:


> Nope you weren't a goalie


Just a lowly defensmen.


----------



## Deershack

Took advantage of the weather to finish my last driveway tear out. Day would have been great if Bolander's dump site would have been open till noon as usual, got there at 11:30 to find the gates locked. Now I have to make a second trip on Mon.


----------



## CityGuy

Shootout time.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Cafe!!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

crap.............


----------



## CityGuy

A little Vanilla Ice goes Amish


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1885957 said:


> A little Vanilla Ice goes Amish


That show makes my head hurt. Its as fake as the repo shows


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1885958 said:


> That show makes my head hurt. Its as fake as the repo shows


Kinda fun to see how he brings todays design and building to old school folks.


----------



## qualitycut




----------



## andersman02

Any one know of any good tree farms to cut there own tree


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1885963 said:


>


So are those leg warmers over some super tight something or others?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1885966 said:


> So are those leg warmers over some super tight something or others?


Just tight white jeans


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1885968 said:


> Just tight white jeans


Those suckers are way tight on the northern half.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1885972 said:


> Those suckers are way tight on the northern half.


Yea if i would have had my flash on would have been beter but didnt want to get arrested or beat Ferguson style


----------



## Green Grass

andersman02;1885965 said:


> Any one know of any good tree farms to cut there own tree


We go to B&J by Becker


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1885975 said:


> We go to B&J by Becker


I wonder if that's the same B&J we have bought our trees from since I was a kid.........at a tree lot in Richfield. I bet it is though.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1885975 said:


> We go to B&J by Becker


That's where we are going too


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;1885812 said:


> Same here! Thumbs Up


Guaranteed many more went up too


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1885963 said:


>


Looks like a pedifile picture


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1885960 said:


> Kinda fun to see how he brings todays design and building to old school folks.


Are they actually old school? Or paid actors? I know what you mean though


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1885963 said:


>


Hamel, in just a few years some guy will be taking candid pics of your daughter and posting them on some social media site


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1885995 said:


> Hamel, in just a few years some guy will be taking candid pics of your daughter and posting them on some social media site


Oh about 21 or so


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1885998 said:


> Oh about 21 or so


Wishful thinking I'm afraid


----------



## unit28

andersman02;1885965 said:


> Any one know of any good tree farms to cut there own tree


Nothing but the best for my grandkids

And yes, i do spoil them alot.

We go here. Can't beat these prices . Experience is perfect, hot chocolate and cider is free

http://www.goldenmanchristmastrees.com/


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1886001 said:


> Wishful thinking I'm afraid


They will have to get threw my adopted brothers and they are like banno.


----------



## unit28

http://www.goldenmanchristmastrees.com/


----------



## banonea

BossPlow614;1885730 said:


> 5000 hours in 2 years!?


Most is run time, start it and leave it run


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1886006 said:


> They will have to get threw my adopted brothers and they are like banno.


But you can't be with them all the time. The more you hover the more they rebel. Just one of the joys of having girls. Wait til the first day of school


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1886011 said:


> But you can't be with them all the time. The more you hover the more they rebel. Just one of the joys of having girls. Wait til the first day of school


That is true. Maybe I should just hire banno as her personal body guard.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1886011 said:


> But you can't be with them all the time. The more you hover the more they rebel. Just one of the joys of having girls. Wait til the first day of school


thats when you send them to school with somone that looks like me......problem solved. Did that with one of my niece's, had a boy picking on her. He had to go change his shorts.


----------



## banonea

Hamelfire;1886013 said:


> That is true. Maybe I should just hire banno as her personal body guard.


I would do it for free......


----------



## snowman55

Man that was a fun wild game. Almost as much fun as giving you guys something to talk about. 1 more gentleman jack and I'm out.


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1886021 said:


> thats when you send them to school with somone that looks like me......problem solved. Did that with one of my niece's, had a boy picking on her. He had to go change his shorts.


You went to school with her?


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;1886025 said:


> You went to school with her?


It was show and tell day......lol


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1885989 said:


> Looks like a pedifile picture


She was older than you


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1886027 said:


> She was older than you


How old? Could be gross depending on age. There's a lady in her 60's -70's that wares clothes like that


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Poor guy..... what an idiot

http://www.ijreview.com/2014/11/208...estraining-order-ex-girlfriend-much-make-sex/


----------



## SnowGuy73

15° breezy clear.


----------



## Doughboy12

Hamelfire;1885304 said:


> Went and looked at cribs, changing tables and what not and all I saw was lots of dollar signs.
> Man that stuff is expensive.


I have a used wooden changing table and a high chair I would sell you cheep. PM and I can send you pics. What else do you need? I will have two pack-n-plays in another month or two. The twins still use those when they come over.


----------



## Doughboy12

Hamelfire;1885785 said:


> You know the rule.


You would get your a$$ hands to you for that in there.


----------



## Doughboy12

12 and well...no sun yet.


----------



## unit28

Sitting in a tree stand
Colder than ....,,,,


----------



## MNPLOWCO

7 degrees with -7 wind chill. Glad were coming home from the North Shore. Nws. has issued warning for -13 with wind chill at -25 tonight. Brrrr.


----------



## banonea

Slept 15 hours straight, 5:00 last night to 8:this morning. ......can we say sleep deprived.


----------



## Bill1090

19 and falling. This wind sucks!


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;1886135 said:


> Slept 15 hours straight, 5:00 last night to 8:this morning. ......can we say sleep deprived.


Ummm you posted in here around 11:30


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;1886143 said:


> Ummm you posted in here around 11:30


That was a cigarette break when i went from the couch to the bed, so 14 hours and 55 minutes. .....lol


----------



## snowman55

Accu has a total of 3 in over the next 60 days. Winters over .


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1886061 said:


> I have a used wooden changing table and a high chair I would sell you cheep. PM and I can send you pics. What else do you need? I will have two pack-n-plays in another month or two. The twins still use those when they come over.


Not sure yet. We just started looking to get ideas.
We still have to do lists at target and what not and have showers.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;1886154 said:


> Accu has a total of 3 in over the next 60 days. Winters over .


Hahahhahaa...... No way in hell I'm EVER saying something like that again!


----------



## CityGuy

Hey snow,
Ice fishing show at the river center next weekend.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1886163 said:


> Hahahhahaa...... No way in hell I'm EVER saying something like that again!


Now we're really screwed. Someone said winter is over and it's only just begun...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh good. Headed to tidy up sidewalks that didn't melt yesterday and first thing? A parked regen. Gonna get tired of this tier IV sooner than later.

Might to eventually try to trade someone with a '12 but more hours even up.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1886163 said:


> Hahahhahaa...... No way in hell I'm EVER saying something like that again!


Please do!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1886170 said:


> Now we're really screwed. Someone said winter is over and it's only just begun...


At least November didn't continue like December did last year, once it started.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1886172 said:


> Please do!


:laughing: No no no.... Jimlawn keeps saying I haven't learned much over the years, but I was taught a lesson hard and fast last year.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1886171 said:


> Oh good. Headed to tidy up sidewalks that didn't melt yesterday and first thing? A parked regen. Gonna get tired of this tier IV sooner than later.
> 
> Might to eventually try to trade someone with a '12 but more hours even up.


How often does it do that? Why do you have to stop, cant you just keep moving around?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1886174 said:


> :laughing: No no no.... Jimlawn keeps saying I haven't learned much over the years, but I was taught a lesson hard and fast last year.


It continues to make me laugh every time I think about it. Everything was perfectly timed.....from your post to the barrage of snowfalls that followed every two days.


----------



## CityGuy

Bring on the snow.










Just leave a 2 week window so Ranger can finish my basement.


----------



## unit28

snowman55;1886154 said:


> Accu has a total of 3 in over the next 60 days. Winters over .


We might be chatting soon 
say about ,hmmmm
Let's say the 7th or 8TH.....maybe?


----------



## skorum03

unit28;1886179 said:


> We might be chatting soon
> say about ,hmmmm
> Let's say the 7th or 8TH.....maybe?


Gives me enough time to buy a plow and move my plow over to other truck.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1886173 said:


> At least November didn't continue like December did last year, once it started.


If I remember right, wasn't January just as busy last year? I think it's a little skewed when talking to you though because its a fact that you had way more snow than the rest of us


----------



## CityGuy

Cody says it will feel like -20 tonight with the windchill.


----------



## unit28

I see flurries


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1886182 said:


> If I remember right, wasn't January just as busy last year? I think it's a little skewed when talking to you though because its a fact that you had way more snow than the rest of us


January was less. I worked 22 of 30 days in December. February was slow, then SSS said winter was over, and that's when we started get 10" snows every 8 days it seemed.


----------



## Doughboy12

Richie bros auction Dec 10
Two parking lot sweepers
A lot of skid steers.


----------



## unit28

Stopped now

Current radar


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1886176 said:


> How often does it do that? Why do you have to stop, cant you just keep moving around?


It's been doing the parked regen more than the auto regen lately.

Usually you can do an auto an keep working, like when we were working on that drain.

Not sure if it's the cold or what, but I've been sitting here for how long??? 1/2 hour and it's still regening. I might have to have a conversation tomorrow at the dealer.

Front windshield wiper motor is already broke. I have an error code when I start the tractor. Now it's running about 1/2 throttle, with the regen light still blinking.

I think it has trouble because it doesn't get warm enough.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

About 10 more minutes and I'm running home to get the big tractor.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1886193 said:


> It's been doing the parked regen more than the auto regen lately.
> 
> Usually you can do an auto an keep working, like when we were working on that drain.
> 
> Not sure if it's the cold or what, but I've been sitting here for how long??? 1/2 hour and it's still regening. I might have to have a conversation tomorrow at the dealer.
> 
> Front windshield wiper motor is already broke. I have an error code when I start the tractor. Now it's running about 1/2 throttle, with the regen light still blinking.
> 
> I think it has trouble because it doesn't get warm enough.


what size is this one again?


----------



## SSS Inc.

If you guys don't hear from Roy and I in the next few days check by Broadway and 94. Already see a car smashed into a building where I'm waiting for him. It always fun over here.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1886199 said:


> If you guys don't hear from Roy and I in the next few days check by Broadway and 94. Already see a car smashed into a building where I'm waiting for him. It always fun over here.


you could have picked a better area


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1886199 said:


> If you guys don't hear from Roy and I in the next few days check by Broadway and 94. Already see a car smashed into a building where I'm waiting for him. It always fun over here.


BTW, your welcome for reminding him.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1886195 said:


> what size is this one again?


B3350. The B2650 was actually more, but I've since learned more guys buy those since they are under DPF limits (less than 30 HP).

My regen is done. 45 minutes. I'll be pissed the day we are getting dumped on and my guy has to sit.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1886163 said:


> Hahahhahaa...... No way in hell I'm EVER saying something like that again!


Ha! I remember that...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1886206 said:


> B3350. The B2650 was actually more, but I've since learned more guys buy those since they are under DPF limits (less than 30 HP).
> 
> My regen is done. 45 minutes. I'll be pissed the day we are getting dumped on and my guy has to sit.


around 32-33 hp? I just bought a 2012 JD 3320. its 32 hp and pre tier 4. it must be pretty similar to yours


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1886206 said:


> B3350. The B2650 was actually more, but I've since learned more guys buy those since they are under DPF limits (less than 30 HP).
> 
> My regen is done. 45 minutes. I'll be pissed the day we are getting dumped on and my guy has to sit.


You'll just have to accept it.
I am not sure on the tractors but on our trucks that don't have dpf, if you run too far past a parked regen they tend to drop cylinders shortly after.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1886205 said:


> BTW, your welcome for reminding him.


You were on my list to thank. I do appreciate it. Door is in my possession.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1886201 said:


> you could have picked a better area


I figured it would be easy for him to get on and off the highway. and the thugs don't wake up until 11


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1886211 said:


> You were on my list to thank. I do appreciate it. Door is in my possession.


Well the brain kicked in for a few minutes yesterday.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1886193 said:


> It's been doing the parked regen more than the auto regen lately.
> 
> Usually you can do an auto an keep working, like when we were working on that drain.
> 
> Not sure if it's the cold or what, but I've been sitting here for how long??? 1/2 hour and it's still regening. I might have to have a conversation tomorrow at the dealer.
> 
> Front windshield wiper motor is already broke. I have an error code when I start the tractor. Now it's running about 1/2 throttle, with the regen light still blinking.
> 
> I think it has trouble because it doesn't get warm enough.


Do these have the force regen like bigger trucks do (guessing not)


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1886215 said:


> Do these have the force regen like bigger trucks do (guessing not)


Force Regen?

Our trucks can't be forrced to regen. We have to wait until they "call" for it then sometime if you take it out on the freeway you can get it to clear up otherwise you have to do a parked regen.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1886215 said:


> Do these have the force regen like bigger trucks do (guessing not)


From what I've read, a dealer can do a forced regen. I've also read the more you just leave the throttle at 2200-2300 rpm, the better you are.

Just hard to train yourself to leave something running at 3/4 throttle when you stop to do something else for 2 minutes. Either that or shut it down and start it up again.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1886215 said:


> Do these have the force regen like bigger trucks do (guessing not)


My '11 Ram, when the light came on, you would just put it in second gear and drive down the road at 45 mph.

About 3 miles and you were clear.


----------



## jimslawnsnow




----------



## Camden

We're sitting in a parking lot next to the stadium. Tough getting motivated to step out into this crap. I want yesterday's weather back.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1886220 said:


>


I should get those for all the kids i know......


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1886179 said:


> We might be chatting soon
> say about ,hmmmm
> Let's say the 7th or 8TH.....maybe?


Hmmm, I think SSS said something about that...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1886239 said:


> Hmmm, I think SSS said something about that...


He said 12 or 13 days i think.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1886221 said:


> We're sitting in a parking lot next to the stadium. Tough getting motivated to step out into this crap. I want yesterday's weather back.


we are still at home waiting to get picked up. I want to spend the least amount of time outside as possible


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1886239 said:


> Hmmm, I think SSS said something about that...


Meteogram already shows it.... Next Sunday.


----------



## Doughboy12

Hamelfire;1886162 said:


> Not sure yet. We just started looking to get ideas.
> We still have to do lists at target and what not and have showers.


Wife said the high chair has a new home. Her hair lady had triplets. 
The changing table is yours along with a bunch of toys and sippy cups and dishes/silverware. 
Pay it forward... Apparently we got it free too.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1886219 said:


> My '11 Ram, when the light came on, you would just put it in second gear and drive down the road at 45 mph.
> 
> About 3 miles and you were clear.


Same deal with the tractor the higher the RPM the warmer the exhaust the more self regen it will do and is cleaner.


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;1886221 said:


> We're sitting in a parking lot next to the stadium. Tough getting motivated to step out into this crap. I want yesterday's weather back.


Yeah Coach lived through the ghetto!!


----------



## CityGuy

Anybody else notice that ebola seems to have taken a back seat to fergeson?

Haven't heard much about it lately.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sun coming out again here.


----------



## mnlefty

Just wait... I fear there's going to be an Ebola case IN Ferguson. Get your tin foil hat out for that!!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1886246 said:


> Meteogram already shows it.... Next Sunday.


.25 inch...........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1886263 said:


> .25 inch...........


 didn't say how much


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1886259 said:


> Anybody else notice that ebola seems to have taken a back seat to fergeson?
> 
> Haven't heard much about it lately.


Oh I still get weekly emails from the county about it.


----------



## Camden

Green Grass;1886258 said:


> Yeah Coach lived through the ghetto!!


Barely. Seeing the smashed truck was cool.


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;1886281 said:


> Barely. Seeing the smashed truck was cool.


keep your eye open for Primer he should be there some where.


----------



## qualitycut

At the,buffalo wild wings tent


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1886242 said:


> He said 12 or 13 days i think.


I said the 8th or 9th


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1886292 said:


> I said the 8th or 9th


That's what I thought


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1885401 said:


> For the first 13 days maybe.


Here.............


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1886190 said:


> Richie bros auction Dec 10
> Two parking lot sweepers
> A lot of skid steers.


Well tell the world why don't ya. I'll be at the auction with fat stacks of cash so everyone should just stay home.  Actually I'm not going for sweepers unless I missed something.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1886303 said:


> Here.............


Hold on...let me find it. BTW it might be nothing for us to get concerned about just looked interesting to me.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1886314 said:


> Well tell the world why don't ya. I'll be at the auction with fat stacks of cash so everyone should just stay home.  Actually I'm not going for sweepers unless I missed something.


I will go to mug you then


----------



## SSS Inc.

Here ya go, in order all from same page yesterday. Like Unit said (if I broke the code) it will probably be flurries.



SSS Inc.;1885401 said:


> For the first 13 days maybe.





qualitycut;1885403 said:


> Thats fine i have a bachelor party next weekend and a wedding the following.





SSS Inc.;1885409 said:


> Don't get too excited yet. The problem with the weather guys is they throw out a term like mild and we are automatically thinking mid 30's or something. We will still have plenty of snow making temperatures, also it doesn't take much moisture for us to go out and plow. Not too confident in a totally dry period. We'll see.





qualitycut;1885413 said:


> Right, they can't get the day of weather right





SSS Inc.;1885414 said:


> The long range stuff can be way off but I would keep an eye on the 8th or 9th.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1886281 said:


> Barely. Seeing the smashed truck was cool.


It looked like a nice truck too.


----------



## qualitycut

Wish it was warmer


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1886329 said:


> Wish it was warmer


At least your on the sunny side


----------



## SnowGuy73

Norv!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1886331 said:


> At least your on the sunny side


Talking to much clothes on the cheerleaders


----------



## Polarismalibu

Touchdown!!!! Wow!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1886333 said:


> Talking to much clothes on the cheerleaders


Sun lights them up though could be worse


----------



## snowman55

Burr. no thanks too cold to watch criminals run around. No one even chasing them with guns.


----------



## Green Grass

snowman55;1886336 said:


> Burr. no thanks too cold to watch criminals run around. No one even chasing them with guns.


Now that I would watch!


----------



## Polarismalibu

First blocked punt return in 453 games


----------



## SnowGuy73

Christmas stuff is up, time for an egg nog.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1886317 said:


> I will go to mug you then


Your such a richard.:laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1886345 said:


> Christmas stuff is up, time for an egg nog.


About time. I have a week head start on you.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1886349 said:


> About time. I have a week head start on you.


Lights went on the house yesterday. Now we just need to go cut down a tree.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1886349 said:


> About time. I have a week head start on you.


We don't put it up before thanksgiving....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1886351 said:


> Lights went on the house yesterday. Now we just need to go cut down a tree.


We have a fake one. It's a good and bad thing.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1886352 said:


> We don't put it up before thanksgiving....


I meant the egg nog.

Lights on a house? :laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1886351 said:


> Lights went on the house yesterday. Now we just need to go cut down a tree.


You get that email?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1886355 said:


> I meant the egg nog.
> 
> Lights on a house? :laughing:


Oh, I've had egg nog for weeks now.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1886357 said:


> Oh, I've had egg nog for weeks now.


Have you tried some of the flavored?

Pumpkin spice is pretty good.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1886359 said:


> Have you tried some of the flavored?
> 
> Pumpkin spice is pretty good.


Nope, just normal here.


----------



## CityGuy

Does anybody know of a infant car seat that either comes with or can purchase seperatly a 2 basy system? 1 for each car so we don't need to move the base back and forth


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1886356 said:


> You get that email?


Yeah I will let you know later today


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1886362 said:


> Does anybody know of a infant car seat that either comes with or can purchase seperatly a 2 basy system? 1 for each car so we don't need to move the base back and forth


Never mind we just found Babies r us.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1886362 said:


> Does anybody know of a infant car seat that either comes with or can purchase seperatly a 2 basy system? 1 for each car so we don't need to move the base back and forth


Chicco key fit 30 is what we used. Really nice car seats I think we still have the stroller laying around. Our bases and seat are expired now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1886362 said:


> Does anybody know of a infant car seat that either comes with or can purchase seperatly a 2 basy system? 1 for each car so we don't need to move the base back and forth


Just get two seats, much easier.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1886363 said:


> Yeah I will let you know later today


Ok sounds good.

I am thinking of going the next week to the weekday one too, weather permiting.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Two blocked punts????????????


----------



## CityGuy

Another blocked punt.


----------



## CityGuy

Touchdown..........


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1886371 said:


> Ok sounds good.
> 
> I am thinking of going the next week to the weekday one too, weather permiting.


Isn't that by Grand Rapids?? I would be up for that if there is no snow.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1886375 said:


> Isn't that by Grand Rapids?? I would be up for that if there is no snow.


I was thinking Ham Lake on the 19th


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1886376 said:


> I was thinking Ham Lake on the 19th


That would be easier. I would be in.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1886375 said:


> Isn't that by Grand Rapids?? I would be up for that if there is no snow.


Longville is north of Brainard area. That's a haul for us. See if Chip nedds help on that one. If so I should be able to get time off to head up.

Just have to let him know if weather changes it's a no go


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1886362 said:


> Does anybody know of a infant car seat that either comes with or can purchase seperatly a 2 basy system? 1 for each car so we don't need to move the base back and forth


If you can't find one, you should be able to buy more bases. That's what we did


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1886379 said:


> Longville is north of Brainard area. That's a haul for us. See if Chip nedds help on that one. If so I should be able to get time off to head up.
> 
> Just have to let him know if weather changes it's a no go


let me know the sooner the better I am game for what ever. I will let you know about Saturday later today see if my mom will watch the monsters.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1886368 said:


> Chicco key fit 30 is what we used. Really nice car seats I think we still have the stroller laying around. Our bases and seat are expired now.


Are a fair amount of seats capable of having 2 bases and even have stroller available?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1886383 said:


> let me know the sooner the better I am game for what ever. I will let you know about Saturday later today see if my mom will watch the monsters.


Ok I will most likely begoing to Ham Lake. Longville might be a stretch.


----------



## CityGuy

Hamelfire;1886388 said:


> Ok I will most likely begoing to Ham Lake. Longville might be a stretch.


All weather permitting of course


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1886385 said:


> Are a fair amount of seats capable of having 2 bases and even have stroller available?


I know the key fit 30 does and we bought that one because it could be used till 30lbs backwards where most car seats couldn't be used that long.

Most car seats have extra bases you can purchase and a good amount have stroller packages.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1886389 said:


> All weather permitting of course


that is for both of us.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1886362 said:


> Does anybody know of a infant car seat that either comes with or can purchase seperatly a 2 basy system? 1 for each car so we don't need to move the base back and forth





Hamelfire;1886385 said:


> Are a fair amount of seats capable of having 2 bases and even have stroller available?


Yes, yes, yes. Just buy a common brand like Graco and you will have no problem getting interchangable parts.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1886388 said:


> Ok I will most likely begoing to Ham Lake. Longville might be a stretch.


Ham lake makes sense Longville not so much.


----------



## CityGuy

Touchdown..........


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1886393 said:


> Ham lake makes sense Longville not so much.


That's what I'm thinking.


----------



## CityGuy

Good first half for the Vikes.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1886372 said:


> Two blocked punts????????????


That's insane!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1886409 said:


> Good first half for the Vikes.


That will change.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1886414 said:


> That will change.


Haha your probably right


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1886414 said:


> That will change.


Most likely..

Unfortunetly.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1886362 said:


> Does anybody know of a infant car seat that either comes with or can purchase seperatly a 2 basy system? 1 for each car so we don't need to move the base back and forth


We used the Chicco Key Fit 30... we had 2 bases and one seat... We could probably part with one of the bases if you get that system... They're like $85 new! payup


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1886390 said:


> I know the key fit 30 does and we bought that one because it could be used till 30lbs backwards where most car seats couldn't be used that long.
> 
> Most car seats have extra bases you can purchase and a good amount have stroller packages.


This......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Kubota windshield 1, operator 0.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1886424 said:


> Kubota windshield 1, operator 0.


Better than the other way around. It is less expensive to replace the driver.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1886264 said:


> didn't say how much


To warm
Novajck will say mix

I say rain sat and sun

nws will wait

Only way we're getting precip is the moisture from canda 
gfs is weak right now

Did i say we'll chat about this later?
It's to far out attm....


----------



## CityGuy

31-13 Vikes are looking good.




Don't blow it now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Guess I shoulda went to the game?


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1886462 said:


> Guess I shoulda went to the game?


How did you manage to do that?


----------



## CityGuy

The stadium looks like it's emting out a little early.


----------



## SnoFarmer

cafe..
that sux.

what did ya do????


but on a side note, your fired...


----------



## snowman55

Using a tractor for skid work? That sucks. Hope your ok.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1886462 said:


> Guess I shoulda went to the game?


Oh no. That sucks. Hopefully you're not too hurt. Is this part of the Regen Process?


----------



## SSS Inc.

snowman55;1886471 said:


> Using a tractor for skid work? That sucks. Hope your ok.


He doesn't like skid steers.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1886462 said:


> Guess I shoulda went to the game?


That sucks,are you ok?


----------



## unit28

Cripes

You ok?

Hope so


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1886462 said:


> Guess I shoulda went to the game?


After using that I knew it was a matter of time before that happened. Hope your alright.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1886452 said:


> To warm
> Novajck will say mix
> 
> I say rain sat and sun
> 
> nws will wait
> 
> Only way we're getting precip is the moisture from canda
> gfs is weak right now
> 
> Did i say we'll chat about this later?
> It's to far out attm....


I agree its way too early but I thought it looked like a lot of stuff moving by to our SE and thought maybe just maybe it would bump north and knick us.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Might as well hit the Grease fittings under there before you flip it over


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm fine. So far the only thing I see broken is a mirror and turn signal light.

None of the cab looks broke.

Went over in slow motion, balanced for a moment and thought it would go back, but not to be.

Have had about 20 people stop and make sure I'm okay while waiting for the tow truck.

I shut the engine down, but I see I have oil coming out. 

Never had something laid over before. Do I tow it straight to the dealer?

Do I let it sit, check the fluids and if everything checks, start it?


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1886482 said:


> I'm fine. So far the only thing I see broken is a mirror and turn signal light.
> 
> None of the cab looks broke.
> 
> Went over in slow motion, balanced for a moment and thought it would go back, but not to be.
> 
> Have had about 20 people stop and make sure I'm okay while waiting for the tow truck.
> 
> I shut the engine down, but I see I have oil coming out.
> 
> Never had something laid over before. Do I tow it straight to the dealer?
> 
> Do I let it sit, check the fluids and if everything checks, start it?


Take to the dealership, make sure nothing got hurt other than your pride. ....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1886484 said:


> Take to the dealership, make sure nothing got hurt other than your pride. ....


Right, but is it okay to run it enough to drive it onto the trailer? Or do I have it towed there?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1886482 said:


> I'm fine. So far the only thing I see broken is a mirror and turn signal light.
> 
> None of the cab looks broke.
> 
> Went over in slow motion, balanced for a moment and thought it would go back, but not to be.
> 
> Have had about 20 people stop and make sure I'm okay while waiting for the tow truck.
> 
> I shut the engine down, but I see I have oil coming out.
> 
> Never had something laid over before. Do I tow it straight to the dealer?
> 
> Do I let it sit, check the fluids and if everything checks, start it?


It will probably end up being hydro locked might as well run it to the dealer.

If it's hydro locked it's not gonna start


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It was going to the dealer tomorrow anyways to get the windshield wiper fixed.


----------



## unit28

Id say drain fluids and go fresh on start up

But IDK

Tow to dealer sounds better though


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1886482 said:


> I'm fine. So far the only thing I see broken is a mirror and turn signal light.
> 
> None of the cab looks broke.
> 
> Went over in slow motion, balanced for a moment and thought it would go back, but not to be.
> 
> Have had about 20 people stop and make sure I'm okay while waiting for the tow truck.
> 
> I shut the engine down, but I see I have oil coming out.
> 
> Never had something laid over before. Do I tow it straight to the dealer?
> 
> Do I let it sit, check the fluids and if everything checks, start it?


If ya need help I'm just holding the couch down. Don't waste your money bringing it to the dealer. Just look for anything obvious and let her sit for a while(as long as it will take you to go get oil) and start her up. It'll probably smoke like a sob


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1886475 said:


> Oh no. That sucks. Hopefully you're not too hurt. Is this part of the Regen Process?


Lol...........


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

The cylinders shouldn't be filled with any fluids, not the old days of carbs that would leak fuel when not upright.


----------



## SnoFarmer

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1886490 said:


> If ya need help I'm just holding the couch down. Don't waste your money bringing it to the dealer. Just look for anything obvious and let her sit for a while(as long as it will take you to go get oil) and start her up. It'll probably smoke like a sob


^this, I dont see how it could have hydro locked.

let her sit for a while( when you get her upright) check all of the fluid levels.
when you get back with some motor oil,

start it for a minute, shut it back off, recheck all levels, top off and go.

the dealer is just going to charge you $$ to do the same as we recommended


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1886480 said:


> I agree its way too early but I thought it looked like a lot of stuff moving by to our SE and thought maybe just maybe it would bump north and knick us.


Looks like moisture runs same track as last storm

Coming from canada through N Dak

Then hits mora.....


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1886482 said:


> I'm fine. So far the only thing I see broken is a mirror and turn signal light.
> 
> None of the cab looks broke.
> Went over in slow motion, balanced for a moment and thought it would go back, but not to be.
> 
> Have had about 20 people stop and make sure I'm okay while waiting for the tow truck.
> 
> I shut the engine down, but I see I have oil coming out.
> 
> Never had something laid over before. Do I tow it straight to the dealer?
> 
> Do I let it sit, check the fluids and if everything checks, start it?


The gas dodge cant yank it over 

Let it sit once its back on all fours and check fluids. SHOULD be ok


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;1886498 said:


> Looks like moisture runs same track as last storm
> 
> Coming from canada through N Dak
> 
> Then hits mora.....


So maybe an inch or so again?


----------



## Greenery

Ouch, good to hear your ok.


----------



## Polarismalibu

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1886496 said:


> The cylinders shouldn't be filled with any fluids, not the old days of carbs that would leak fuel when not upright.


The company a buddy works for flipped there 3200 and it locked up from the oil coming up from the pan ontop of the pistons.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I see the cap of the cab has a piece cracked out of the bottom. I'm screwed.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1886462 said:


> Guess I shoulda went to the game?


Oh no......


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1886506 said:


> I see the cap of the cab has a piece cracked out of the bottom. I'm screwed.


Duct tape and flex seal or something and your good as new


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1886506 said:


> I see the cap of the cab has a piece cracked out of the bottom. I'm screwed.


Pic? Dont get what u mean


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Polarismalibu;1886505 said:


> The company a buddy works for flipped there 3200 and it locked up from the oil coming up from the pan ontop of the pistons.


It must have been sitting for a while. The rings on the pistons seal BOTH ways


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1886314 said:


> Well tell the world why don't ya. I'll be at the auction with fat stacks of cash so everyone should just stay home.  Actually I'm not going for sweepers unless I missed something.


Sorry ... ;-) 
I knew someone here was looking.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1886482 said:


> I'm fine. So far the only thing I see broken is a mirror and turn signal light.
> 
> None of the cab looks broke.
> 
> Went over in slow motion, balanced for a moment and thought it would go back, but not to be.
> 
> Have had about 20 people stop and make sure I'm okay while waiting for the tow truck.
> 
> I shut the engine down, but I see I have oil coming out.
> 
> Never had something laid over before. Do I tow it straight to the dealer?
> 
> Do I let it sit, check the fluids and if everything checks, start it?


Right to the dealer...


----------



## Polarismalibu

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1886514 said:


> It must have been sitting for a while. The rings on the pistons seal BOTH ways


I questioned that too when he told me about it. But I guess it is possible, thing is if it happens you can bend rods trying to start them.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1886506 said:


> I see the cap of the cab has a piece cracked out of the bottom. I'm screwed.


God created insurance for a reason. .....


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Polarismalibu;1886522 said:


> I questioned that too when he told me about it. But I guess it is possible, thing is if it happens you can bend rods trying to start them.


That's what the dealer tells people.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1886522 said:


> I questioned that too when he told me about it. But I guess it is possible, thing is if it happens you can bend rods trying to start them.


If you sit there and crank on it. Flip ot over go grab some food whatever come back and give it a try.


----------



## albhb3

well he was talkin about what a pos it is insurance claim???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Broke the glass on the mirror, cracked the cap on the cab, broke the rear light off.

Cosmetic wise, that's it.

Got some snow to clean around here. Will clean that with the truck.

How can I tell if it's hydro locked without trying to start it?


----------



## unit28

Hamelfire;1886502 said:


> So maybe an inch or so again?


To early for totals


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1886533 said:


> Broke the glass on the mirror, cracked the cap on the cab, broke the rear light off.
> 
> Cosmetic wise, that's it.
> 
> Got some snow to clean around here. Will clean that with the truck.
> 
> How can I tell if it's hydro locked without trying to start it?


Pull the spark plug.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1886533 said:


> Broke the glass on the mirror, cracked the cap on the cab, broke the rear light off.
> 
> Cosmetic wise, that's it.
> 
> Got some snow to clean around here. Will clean that with the truck.
> 
> How can I tell if it's hydro locked without trying to start it?


Gotta get a socket on the motor and try to spin it over


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1886533 said:


> Broke the glass on the mirror, cracked the cap on the cab, broke the rear light off.
> 
> Cosmetic wise, that's it.
> 
> Got some snow to clean around here. Will clean that with the truck.
> 
> How can I tell if it's hydro locked without trying to start it?


You can't tell by looking at it, you could pull the glow plugs and crank it over


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1886538 said:


> Pull the spark plug.


That should work


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1886533 said:


> Broke the glass on the mirror, cracked the cap on the cab, broke the rear light off.
> 
> Cosmetic wise, that's it.
> 
> Got some snow to clean around here. Will clean that with the truck.
> 
> How can I tell if it's hydro locked without trying to start it?


----------



## qualitycut

Just had a sausage, pepperoni ,onion and pulled pork pizza and it was amazing.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1886533 said:


> Broke the glass on the mirror, cracked the cap on the cab, broke the rear light off.
> 
> Cosmetic wise, that's it.
> 
> Got some snow to clean around here. Will clean that with the truck.
> 
> How can I tell if it's hydro locked without trying to start it?


Let it sit for an hour and fire it up. You shut it down so you will be ok.


----------



## qualitycut

Lwmr, it was all the cafe you were talking about it. Decided to try and take you with him/her.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1886553 said:


> Let it sit for an hour and fire it up. You shut it down so you will be ok.


Exactly, some people flip it and get out and let it run for 10 min before they realized what just happened


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1886551 said:


> Just had a sausage, pepperoni ,onion and pulled pork pizza and it was amazing.


That sounds awesome! Where was that at ?


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1886556 said:


> That sounds awesome! Where was that at ?


The hole on university. Called the drunken pizza had a whiskey glaze also. Gf even liked it and she is a cheese only person


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1886557 said:


> The hole on university. Called the drunken pizza had a whiskey glaze also. Gf even liked it and she is a cheese only person


To bad I didn't know about tat when we were working down there


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oil came out of the dipstick tube.

I have no idea how I'll get a socket onto the fly wheel without pulling the whole front end of the tractor off, plus the radiator.

I can turn the fan, but that turns too easy to be turning the whole engine.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Nor do I know how I'll get this thing on a trailer with the plow in the position it's in.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Pull the glow plugs and turn it over with the key it let it sit a while and give it a try


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1886570 said:


> Nor do I know how I'll get this thing on a trailer with the plow in the position it's in.


Let it sit for an hour then start it


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

If you do pull the glow plugs and crank it over you'll know pretty quick if there was anything in the cylinders.


----------



## Polarismalibu

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1886573 said:


> If you do pull the glow plugs and crank it over you'll know pretty quick if there was anything in the cylinders.


Yep it will make a nice mess.


----------



## qualitycut

Polaris, wall looks wavy


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1886537 said:


> To early for totals


:laughing: Nice...


----------



## SnoFarmer

LwnmwrMan22;1886568 said:


> Oil came out of the dipstick tube.
> 
> I have no idea how I'll get a socket onto the fly wheel without pulling the whole front end of the tractor off, plus the radiator.
> 
> I can turn the fan, but that turns too easy to be turning the whole engine.


I dont know how a engine that was shut off can hydroloc.
as there is no way for it to suck any fluids into the intake and into the cylinders.

oil has no way of getting in the cylinders, well it could seep by the rings if it was upside down for days.. and even then the rings would have to fail and or the valve guides.
and that starter doesn't have the hp to bend anything.

if if it did somehow get hydroloc it wont turn over as that cylinder cant move


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1886538 said:


> Pull the spark plug.


What a Richard...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Getting chilly out, love it!


----------



## albhb3

pack up 13 LETS GO!


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1886575 said:


> Polaris, wall looks wavy


Your clearly drunk


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1886581 said:


> Getting chilly out, love it!


Buddy was up cleaning out his shack on millacs and said 8-9 inches


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1886578 said:


> What a Richard...


I told him to do the same thing the other day.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1886572 said:


> Let it sit for an hour then start it


After reading up on this, this plan sounds like a good place to start...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1886588 said:


> I told him to do the same thing the other day.


And I think I made the same comment... Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Can't get to the plugs. Best part is it's right in front of the main entrance to the school.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SnoFarmer;1886577 said:


> I dont know how a engine that was shut off can hydroloc.
> as there is no way for it to suck any fluids into the intake and into the cylinders.
> 
> oil has no way of getting in the cylinders, well it could seep by the rings if it was upside down for days.. and even then the rings would have to fail and or the valve guides.
> and that starter doesn't have the hp to bend anything.
> 
> if if it did somehow get hydroloc it wont turn over as that cylinder cant move


Exactly, I wouldn't worry


----------



## Camden

I survived the 7th coldest game in Vikings history. As much as I love football, I don't ever need to do that again.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1886605 said:


> I survived the 7th coldest game in Vikings history. As much as I love football, I don't ever need to do that again.


Yea, i had to buy a can cozy so my beer quit freezing.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1886609 said:


> Yea, i had to buy a can cozy so my beer quit freezing.


Gotta drink it faster


----------



## Doughboy12

Hamelfire;1886362 said:


> Does anybody know of a infant car seat that either comes with or can purchase seperatly a 2 basy system? 1 for each car so we don't need to move the base back and forth


Let me ask. We had two when they were infants. I think they are gone already. The brand was Graco.


----------



## SnoFarmer

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1886602 said:


> Exactly, I wouldn't worry


I know,lol
I agree no worries

The only time you will or can bend anything is when the hydroloc situation 
occurs to a running engine.

Then the damage has been done.

But that is not the case here


----------



## Doughboy12

Hamelfire;1886379 said:


> Longville is north of Brainard area. That's a haul for us. See if Chip nedds help on that one. If so I should be able to get time off to head up.
> 
> Just have to let him know if weather changes it's a no go


Longville. Home of Levi Lavallie.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1886598 said:


> Can't get to the plugs. Best part is it's right in front of the main entrance to the school.


Let it sit for an hour top off oil if you lost some and fire it up. It might smoke a little but it will be fine.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1886587 said:


> Buddy was up cleaning out his shack on millacs and said 8-9 inches


Nice.

10-11" on minnewaska, 6" or so on O'Dowd.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1886605 said:


> I survived the 7th coldest game in Vikings history. As much as I love football, I don't ever need to do that again.


Nice!.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1886613 said:


> Gotta drink it faster


This.........


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1886622 said:


> Nice.
> 
> 10-11" on minnewaska, 6" or so on O'Dowd.


I saw that there are permanents out on Buffalo today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Left to go clean up some snow I had in other parts of the school and lock up gates, came back to this....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1886619 said:


> Let it sit for an hour top off oil if you lost some and fire it up. It might smoke a little but it will be fine.


Just tapping the starter, won't turn over. I'm f'd.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1886628 said:


> Left to go clean up some snow I had in other parts of the school and lock up gates, came back to this....


Thats what you get for parking in the handicap, richard......


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1886629 said:


> Just tapping the starter, won't turn over. I'm f'd.


Whats it doing?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Exactly where I need to put my truck / trailer to winch it up.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1886627 said:


> I saw that there are permanents out on Buffalo today.


Jeez, that's nuts!


----------



## SnoFarmer

Just hold it like you normally would do
Don't just tap it

As you can't bend a thing at this point.
If the starter cat turn it the fuse for the starter will blow
So not you have to tow your trailer back then lock the gate

How does he get out

And in a handicap spot,

Man, I feel for ya, you can't catch a break.


Are you related to a guy I know(he owners a bar in WI), as he breaks every thing he touches too


----------



## qualitycut

Im guessing its not just going to pop off, may need to crank it a bit. Who knows how much fuel flooded into it.


----------



## Deershack

That's why I always carry a bunch of cones with me. When I park the skid trailer, I put the cones around it. Most people get the hint.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1886632 said:


> Exactly where I need to put my truck / trailer to winch it up.


If it wont start just drag it out a bit. Just don't tip it again


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's locked.


----------



## SnoFarmer

In that pic the R rear tire on the tractor looks to be low on air?


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1886632 said:


> Exactly where I need to put my truck / trailer to winch it up.


You got a "pusher" on the truck you're in don't you. Push the car....lol


----------



## qualitycut

SnoFarmer;1886650 said:


> In that pic the R rear tire on the tractor looks to be low on air?


Hopefully its not a bent cab or something


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1886649 said:


> It's locked.


Does it make a noise? There may be a cut off switch that triggers when it goes on its side.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Chaffeing eh

No go:angry:

Wtf

I've seen a few go over and not one locked up

You did get ins with the leese?


----------



## qualitycut

SnoFarmer;1886658 said:


> Chaffeing eh
> 
> No go:angry:
> 
> Wtf
> 
> I've seen a few go over and not one locked up
> 
> You did get ins with the leese?


May not have shut it off as fast as he thought?


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1886661 said:


> May not have shut it off as fast as he thought?


Well by the time your done kissing the door and reach for the key it's probably long enough


----------



## andersman02

LwnmwrMan22;1886649 said:


> It's locked.


You can't catch a break my man, at least your not hurt


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1886666 said:


> Well by the time your done kissing the door and reach for the key it's probably long enough


I would figure 20-30 seconds and your cafed


----------



## qualitycut

Pumpkin chunkin.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1886482 said:


> I'm fine. So far the only thing I see broken is a mirror and turn signal light.
> 
> None of the cab looks broke.
> 
> Went over in slow motion, balanced for a moment and thought it would go back, but not to be.
> 
> Have had about 20 people stop and make sure I'm okay while waiting for the tow truck.
> 
> I shut the engine down, but I see I have oil coming out.
> 
> Never had something laid over before. Do I tow it straight to the dealer?
> 
> Do I let it sit, check the fluids and if everything checks, start it?


My one guy did the same thing last winter with a garden tractor doing walks. Nothing was draining out, she we started it and he went on his way. It was a gas though. Not sure if it makes a difference


----------



## Doughboy12

Read this...
http://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/kubota-owning-operating/104499-bx-vs-42-x-30-a-3.html


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1886666 said:


> Well by the time your done kissing the door and reach for the key it's probably long enough


This......

I'm sure it was 10-15 seconds.

It's not like I climbed out, looked around, cleaned the underwear, THEN thought wait, I should shut that down.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Doughboy12;1886677 said:


> Read this...
> http://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/kubota-owning-operating/104499-bx-vs-42-x-30-a-3.html


^post#5 lol diesels need spark too.:laughing:

And glow plugs post #14 are only a aid to starting a cold engine.
I guess every forum has a flock of birds...lol

Loosing the injectorsor glow plugs is an option ,I would try it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1886677 said:


> Read this...
> http://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/kubota-owning-operating/104499-bx-vs-42-x-30-a-3.html


No more reading to be done. It's f'd, I just lost $4,000 and I'm not sure what to do anymore.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1886693 said:


> No more reading to be done. It's f'd, I just lost $4,000 and I'm not sure what to do anymore.


Well that sucks major donkey dong. 
Sorry to hear that. Does any of your Ins. cover any of this?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1886693 said:


> No more reading to be done. It's f'd, I just lost $4,000 and I'm not sure what to do anymore.


Your insurance may cover it. Mine covers some stuff like that or if I get a rock in the blower and take out the gear box and bend auger. It'll cover it. Just a thought


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1886627 said:


> I saw that there are permanents out on Buffalo today.


I saw that the other day. I think their nuts.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1886698 said:


> Well that sucks major donkey dong.
> Sorry to hear that. Does any of your Ins. cover any of this?


I've already got an email to the agent.


----------



## Doughboy12

SnoFarmer;1886691 said:


> ^post#5 lol diesels need spark too.:laughing:
> 
> And glow plugs post #14 are only a aid to starting a cold engine.
> I guess every forum has a flock of birds...lol
> 
> Loosing the injectors is an option ,I would try it


Yah, I thought some of the responses were "precious" but others were good information. Wasn't hard to pick out the good ones.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

You sure you don't have the pto engaged or something? Who knows what might have gotten bumped


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1886703 said:


> I've already got an email to the agent.


Good luck with it!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have the plow off and the tractor in the middle of the parking lot.

Guess I need to go home, get my other tractor, drive over here so I can lift the loader arms off the ground.

Still not sure how I'll get the tractor on the trailer. I think I have a come along somewhere???


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1886707 said:


> I have the plow off and the tractor in the middle of the parking lot.
> 
> Guess I need to go home, get my other tractor, drive over here so I can lift the loader arms off the ground.
> 
> Still not sure how I'll get the tractor on the trailer. I think I have a come along somewhere???


Im in Austin or I'd consider coming to help.


----------



## mnlefty

SnowGuy73;1886622 said:


> Nice.
> 
> 10-11" on minnewaska, 6" or so on O'Dowd.


Brother in law just put a pic on fb of a car on the lake... might be Minnewaska or maybe a smaller lake near there.


----------



## Green Grass

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1886705 said:


> You sure you don't have the pto engaged or something? Who knows what might have gotten bumped


This suppress me I have seen enough skids rolled over where you roll them back over and after they sit they fire right up and run.


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnlefty;1886713 said:


> Brother in law just put a pic on fb of a car on the lake... might be Minnewaska or maybe a smaller lake near there.


We're coming, we're coming!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak says above average temps by mid week again... Damn!


----------



## CityGuy

Man that winds got a bite to it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1886723 said:


> Man that winds got a bite to it.


I was just looking at the snow blowing off my neighbors roof.


----------



## Doughboy12

Buddy sent me this...
http://m.willmarradio.com/news/article_86654e4a-7705-11e4-bf6b-a74f6605f181.html?mode=jqm


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1886723 said:


> Man that winds got a bite to it.


Stay inside problem solved.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1886570 said:


> Nor do I know how I'll get this thing on a trailer with the plow in the position it's in.


If it is insured,fire it up. If it blows up......it's covered


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1886703 said:


> I've already got an email to the agent.


If it is an insured piece of equipment it will be covered you have pictures to prove that it was in an accident


----------



## SnoFarmer

6*F and falling.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Of course it's one of the coldest nights of the year.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Everything I have is insured.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1886752 said:


> Of course it's one of the coldest nights of the year.


If you need a hand getting that loaded up I'm not doing anything tonight


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got the big tractor. Gonna lift the loader arms, try to figure a way to keep them up.

Then hook the little plow to the big tractor and push the little one onto the trailer.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gonna try hooking straps up to the front end, lift it off the ground to the point I can back the trailer under, then just push the rest of the way.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

If ya need a hand let me know

Edit, never mind I'm busy, wind chill advisory. JK


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1886757 said:


> Got the big tractor. Gonna lift the loader arms, try to figure a way to keep them up.
> 
> Then hook the little plow to the big tractor and push the little one onto the trailer.


Good luck!.....


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1886462 said:


> Guess I shoulda went to the game?


OH NO! That really sucks! Most important thing is that your ok! Just got back from Duluth on 35 and if I had seen this while driving, I definitely would of stopped to lend a hand.


----------



## cbservicesllc

lwnmwrman22;1886628 said:


> left to go clean up some snow i had in other parts of the school and lock up gates, came back to this....


wtf.......


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1886762 said:


> Gonna try hooking straps up to the front end, lift it off the ground to the point I can back the trailer under, then just push the rest of the way.


That will work. I've had to do that on various things that break. It your trailer is real grippy like expanded steel and the wheels are locked, lay something down to help it slide the rest of the way when you start pushing.

And DON'T back the trailer into the good tractor!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1886632 said:


> Exactly where I need to put my truck / trailer to winch it up.


Oh My God... even more WTF...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1886769 said:


> That will work. I've had to do that on various things that break. It your trailer is real grippy like expanded steel and the wheels are locked, lay something down to help it slide the rest of the way when you start pushing.
> 
> And DON'T back the trailer into the good tractor!


thanks for that last little bit bit of advice.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1886778 said:


> thanks for that last little bit bit of advice.


No problem! But after all this that would be the next logical thing to happen.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1886782 said:


> No problem! But after all this that would be the next logical thing to happen.


That, or have the trailer come off the ball into the tailgate while loading.


----------



## BossPlow614

Doughboy12;1886618 said:


> Longville. Home of Levi Lavallie.


And my cabin, on Girl Lake where he wakeboards. Met Levi before, cool guy. Hoping now that he's done with racing snocross he'll get into motocross.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1886784 said:


> That, or have the trailer come off the ball into the tailgate while loading.


Never thought of that one. Good call.


----------



## albhb3

best game of the year pat/pack


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Or get it all loaded up, just to blow a tire hauling it home, go in the ditch and roll again.


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1886792 said:


> best game of the year pat/pack


Very good!


----------



## unit28

Latest nws disc is starting to tbink like me

To warm next weekend


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1886794 said:


> Very good!


Too bad green won....


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1886784 said:


> That, or have the trailer come off the ball into the tailgate while loading.


Yeah that's the one


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;1886800 said:


> Too bad green won....


not really...:laughing: brady can kiss rodgers shoes now


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1886799 said:


> Latest nws disc is starting to tbink like me
> 
> To warm next weekend


seems to be our pattern. warm weekend then rain/snow Mondays every other week


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1886793 said:


> Or get it all loaded up, just to blow a tire hauling it home, go in the ditch and roll again.


Just call cvi for tire inspection

Theyll tell you what's gonnaa happen


----------



## unit28

Kidding. ....,,lmm22
Hope you get home soon.


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1886804 said:


> not really...:laughing: brady can kiss rodgers shoes now


Ha............


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1886793 said:


> Or get it all loaded up, just to blow a tire hauling it home, go in the ditch and roll again.


If that happens leave it !


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1886816 said:


> If that happens leave it !


If that happens, I'm pulling a snowguy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Problem now is, even if it's insured, I'm sure the shop is 2-3 weeks otblike everyone else, plus whatever time to fix it.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1886820 said:


> Problem now is, even if it's insured, I'm sure the shop is 2-3 weeks otblike everyone else, plus whatever time to fix it.


If you got it from them tell them you need it back right away.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

seems someone over paid

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/hvo/4781410575.html


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1886824 said:


> seems someone over paid
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/hvo/4781410575.html


He got cafed!!!!


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1886824 said:


> seems someone over paid
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/hvo/4781410575.html


Yes they did. .....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1886824 said:


> seems someone over paid
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/hvo/4781410575.html


Or they know there's a bit of a shortage on plows and trying to time it out with someone in need.


----------



## SnoFarmer

jimslawnsnow;1886824 said:


> seems someone over paid
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/hvo/4781410575.html


 rust adds value...:laughing:


----------



## NorthernProServ

jimslawnsnow;1886824 said:


> seems someone over paid
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/hvo/4781410575.html


Ouch!!!!!!!


----------



## NorthernProServ

jimslawnsnow;1886824 said:


> seems someone over paid
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/hvo/4781410575.html


Maybe he really only paid 5k and trying to make a quick buck a on it!


----------



## NorthernProServ

NorthernProServ;1886836 said:


> Maybe he really only paid 5k and trying to make a quick buck a on it!


There is always a sucker out there!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1886824 said:


> seems someone over paid
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/hvo/4781410575.html


Doh k.........


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1886836 said:


> Maybe he really only paid 5k and trying to make a quick buck a on it!


This.........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1886829 said:


> Or they know there's a bit of a shortage on plows and trying to time it out with someone in need.


have you looked on craigslist? its loaded with plows and plow trucks


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;1886836 said:


> Maybe he really only paid 5k and trying to make a quick buck a on it!


its possible. theres and old wetern v plow on the for sale forum for 3500 and its about shot. some just don't know value or numbers.

one example. a guy took on a town house association and had to buy a skid and new kage for it. he's getting about 3k for the season. make sense? No. its 36 units with a couple miles of road and 3 miles of shoveling. I bid 3 times that and thought I was low


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1886843 said:


> have you looked on craigslist? its loaded with plows and plow trucks


I meant new (or virtually new). And I agree with he paid $5500, and someone will offer him $6k and he'll gladly take it.

BTW, that's the guy we use for our well work.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1886852 said:


> I meant new (or virtually new). And I agree with he paid $5500, and someone will offer him $6k and he'll gladly take it.
> 
> BTW, that's the guy we use for our well work.


probably closer to 6500 if installed at dealer


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1886852 said:


> I meant new (or virtually new). And I agree with he paid $5500, and someone will offer him $6k and he'll gladly take it.
> 
> BTW, that's the guy we use for our well work.


I would start at 4,000. My dad would probably start at 3,000. You can always go up.


----------



## AaronsSnowMN

jimslawnsnow;1886849 said:


> its possible. theres and old wetern v plow on the for sale forum for 3500 and its about shot. some just don't know value or numbers.
> 
> one example. a guy took on a town house association and had to buy a skid and new kage for it. he's getting about 3k for the season. make sense? No. its 36 units with a couple miles of road and 3 miles of shoveling. I bid 3 times that and thought I was low


Dang that's crazy. I have a 21 unit assoc. with no roads and am getting double that with 2" trigger.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1886862 said:


> I would start at 4,000. My dad would probably start at 3,000. You can always go up.


I got 3500 for the same plow this summer. mine was a few years old but not really used. I should have kept in one way, but want a wideout one of these days. just plow and controller


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1886824 said:


> seems someone over paid
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/hvo/4781410575.html


Hahahahaha...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

AaronsSnowMN;1886866 said:


> Dang that's crazy. I have a 21 unit assoc. with no roads and am getting double that with 2" trigger.


that's the one I was telling you about. just got the info who and how much. just down the road I have a small one with a 1 1/2 trigger and get nearly the same price. place looks like crap too. my drives are clear, except a bit of drifting that they don't care about


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1886829 said:


> Or they know there's a bit of a shortage on plows and trying to time it out with someone in need.


That's about it... I put money down on Snow Plows Plus' last Boss plow... Everything they're hearing is a month out...


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1886843 said:


> have you looked on craigslist? its loaded with plows and plow trucks


I think he means new plow equipment


----------



## SSS Inc.

I don't think that really got out of hand MJD. Whatever. Kinda glad to see it gone.


----------



## TKLAWN

cbservicesllc;1886878 said:


> I think he means new plow equipment


Or atleast not your typical craigslist garbage.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1886879 said:


> I don't think that really got out of hand MJD. Whatever. Kinda glad to see it gone.


Uhhhhhhhhh?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1886879 said:


> I don't think that really got out of hand MJD. Whatever. Kinda glad to see it gone.


Agreed......


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1886881 said:


> Uhhhhhhhhh?


A whole page was pretty much erased.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1886878 said:


> I think he means new plow equipment


yes, but there are fairly new plows cheap within a few hours of here and no waiting. I know several dealers with new plows sitting in the lots


----------



## AaronsSnowMN

jimslawnsnow;1886873 said:


> that's the one I was telling you about. just got the info who and how much. just down the road I have a small one with a 1 1/2 trigger and get nearly the same price. place looks like crap too. my drives are clear, except a bit of drifting that they don't care about


Ya that's right I forgot you told me about that. Ya I have all mine down to concrete and theres another one that is the same size that went for 30% less and they look like crap, tons of ice, didn't shovel around vehicles at all. Also didn't cleanup after the plow went by. But that's what they get I guess. Hopefully I will get them when the contract comes up for bid again early this spring. They are a block from my shop.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1886829 said:


> Or they know there's a bit of a shortage on plows and trying to time it out with someone in need.


This^^^^^!!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

AaronsSnowMN;1886887 said:


> Ya that's right I forgot you told me about that. Ya I have all mine down to concrete and another one in town that's the same size that went for 30% less and they look like crap, tons of ice, didn't shovel around vehicles at all. Also didn't cleanup after the plow went by. But that's what they get I guess. Hopefully I get get them when the contract comes up for bid again early this spring. They are a block from my shop.


I wont and tell shovelers not to shovel or get near vehicles. if they have a scratch, new or old they blame the snow/lawn guys. more so if its a visitor


----------



## Doughboy12

SnoFarmer;1886834 said:


> rust adds value...:laughing:


It's a BOSS so that may be rust...but looks more like dirt. Especially a 2014 plow.


----------



## SnoFarmer

jimslawnsnow;1886824 said:


> seems someone over paid
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/hvo/4781410575.html


I don't think you guys should be making fun of him nor should you be calling him out on his price.
He could be a member of this forum and stuff.
This kind of harassment has no place in a weather thread let alone on plow site
dont you guys have any values, geesh


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1886329 said:


> Wish it was warmer


I sat on the opposite side, 45 yard line, 20 rows up. Incredible seats. On a nicer day they would've been perfect.



LwnmwrMan22;1886462 said:


> Guess I shoulda went to the game?


Dude! I tried to find the explanation of what happened but I didn't see it. How'd you manage to flip it?



qualitycut;1886609 said:


> Yea, i had to buy a can cozy so my beer quit freezing.


I didn't want to take my hands out of my gloves so I didn't buy any beverages. One of the guys that came with us is from LA so just imagine how cold he was. I outfitted him with every piece of arctic clothing that I have but he refused to wear a balaclava so his face froze.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnoFarmer;1886891 said:


> I don't think you guys should be making fun of him nor should you be calling him out on his price.
> He could be a member of this forum and stuff.
> This kind of harassment has no place in a weather thread let alone on plow site
> dont you guys have any values, geesh


that's my role here though. so its ok. just ask lwnmr Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1886883 said:


> A whole page was pretty much erased.


Hmmm must have missed it...


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1886897 said:


> that's my role here though. so its ok. just ask lwnmr Thumbs Up


Call it as you see it....let the chips fall where they may. 
If he's on here he knows it's VERY high and will laugh all the way to the bank if he gets it.


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;1886900 said:


> Hmmm must have missed it...


Me too. Was driving back.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1886900 said:


> Hmmm must have missed it...


me too  .................


----------



## SnoFarmer

jimslawnsnow;1886897 said:


> that's my role here though. so its ok. just ask lwnmr Thumbs Up


yea I know, but someone ran to Mikey.

My last post # #105526 wasn't sarcastic at all.
really.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnoFarmer;1886906 said:


> yea I know, but someone ran to Mikey.
> 
> My last post # #105526 wasn't sarcastic at all.
> really.


oh well I guess.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1886734 said:


> Stay inside problem solved.


Had to go to Menards for orniment hooks for the wife.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Tractor is running!!


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1886919 said:


> Tractor is running!!


Glad to hear it!


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1886919 said:


> Tractor is running!!


What was the trick?


----------



## CityGuy

No precip in my 7 day forcast from nws.


----------



## skorum03

Hamelfire;1886926 said:


> No precip in my 7 day forcast from nws.


That seems to be the consensus across the board with forecasters right now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1886926 said:


> No precip in my 7 day forcast from nws.


Same here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1886929 said:


> That seems to be the consensus across the board with forecasters right now.


That will change.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1886919 said:


> Tractor is running!!


Booyah!!!!


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1886919 said:


> Tractor is running!!


Good to hear. .....


----------



## CityGuy

skorum03;1886929 said:


> That seems to be the consensus across the board with forecasters right now.


Well hopefully after tomorrow it will warm back up "normal". This really cold stuff is for the birds.


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1886876 said:


> that's about it... I put money down on snow plows plus' last boss plow... Everything they're hearing is a month out...


dxt ???....


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1886919 said:


> Tractor is running!!


That's great!


----------



## banonea

Time for billing. ......yuck!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Went back over to load it up. Tried it, turned over a couple of times.

Would stop. Tried it again, same. Finally fired one time. Then couple more times and it fired up and kept running.

Ran like crap for 15-20 seconds, then leveled off and ran normal.


----------



## skorum03

banonea;1886946 said:


> Time for billing. ......yuck!


I started mine yesterday. Got about half way through it. Probably finish it tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ax men is back tonight!


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1886951 said:


> Went back over to load it up. Tried it, turned over a couple of times.
> 
> Would stop. Tried it again, same. Finally fired one time. Then couple more times and it fired up and kept running.
> 
> Ran like crap for 15-20 seconds, then leveled off and ran normal.


Sweet, thats a relief as long as everything is working right


----------



## SnoFarmer

LwnmwrMan22;1886951 said:


> Went back over to load it up. Tried it, turned over a couple of times.
> 
> Would stop. Tried it again, same. Finally fired one time. Then couple more times and it fired up and kept running.
> 
> Ran like crap for 15-20 seconds, then leveled off and ran normal.


Bingo..
good deal
a few of us had faith she would run again.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1886919 said:


> Tractor is running!!


Atta boy!!


----------



## NorthernProServ

banonea;1886946 said:


> Time for billing. ......yuck!


My job for tomorrow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Weird. Something in the air. Pickup rolled on Hwy 8.

I should stop and bump knuckles with him. "Right there with ya brotha!!"


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1886951 said:


> Went back over to load it up. Tried it, turned over a couple of times.
> 
> Would stop. Tried it again, same. Finally fired one time. Then couple more times and it fired up and kept running.
> 
> Ran like crap for 15-20 seconds, then leveled off and ran normal.


Great news!

How'd you roll it?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1886955 said:


> Ax men is back tonight!


Came on here to post that. Sadly you beat me to it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1886978 said:


> Great news!
> 
> How'd you roll it?


Pushing back snowpiles. Went to the school to finish the sidewalks we didn't from the last storm. Was working fine, but looking at the pile just now, I had built myself a ramp like stunt drivers use to barrel roll a car. Not on purpose, bit that was what was left behind.

Tractor is skinny / top heavy to begin with.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1886977 said:


> Weird. Something in the air. Pickup rolled on Hwy 8.
> 
> I should stop and bump knuckles with him. "Right there with ya brotha!!"


From the warmth yesterday and the cold blast from today?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1886951 said:


> Went back over to load it up. Tried it, turned over a couple of times.
> 
> Would stop. Tried it again, same. Finally fired one time. Then couple more times and it fired up and kept running.
> 
> Ran like crap for 15-20 seconds, then leveled off and ran normal.


Like we said, just was a little longer sit time.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bano, I found some pictures from last year. Check you email.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1886982 said:


> Pushing back snowpiles. Went to the school to finish the sidewalks we didn't from the last storm. Was working fine, but looking at the pile just now, I had built myself a ramp like stunt drivers use to barrel roll a car. Not on purpose, bit that was what was left behind.
> 
> Tractor is skinny / top heavy to begin with.


Just a stupid accident. Glad to hear no one was hurt and it sounds like only your pride and the cab came out of it worse for wear.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Wow there is a slight chill in the air tonight


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1887006 said:


> Wow there is a slight chill in the air tonight


Making ice!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1887007 said:


> Making ice!


Until we get a week or two of 30-35+ and sun


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1887007 said:


> Making ice!


I better go flood the rink. Neighbor kids tore it up. Plus my wife turned into Godzilla all of a sudden so it a good reason to grab a beer and head outside. Thumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1887009 said:


> Until we get a week or two of 30-35+ and sun


This is true.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1887011 said:


> I better go flood the rink. Neighbor kids tore it up. Plus my wife turned into Godzilla all of a sudden so it a good reason to grab a beer and head outside. Thumbs Up


Wrap the beer it drink it fast!


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1886998 said:


> Bano, I found some pictures from last year. Check you email.


I just emailed you


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1887007 said:


> Making ice!


Yes it is!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1887005 said:


> Just a stupid accident. Glad to hear no one was hurt and it sounds like only your pride and the cab came out of it worse for wear.


All it was..... Stupidity.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1887011 said:


> Plus my wife turned into Godzilla all of a sudden so it a good reason to grab a beer and head outside. Thumbs Up


She is a scientist, you know!payup


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1887011 said:


> I better go flood the rink. Neighbor kids tore it up. Plus my wife turned into Godzilla all of a sudden so it a good reason to grab a beer and head outside. Thumbs Up


I like your thinking!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1886951 said:


> Went back over to load it up. Tried it, turned over a couple of times.
> 
> Would stop. Tried it again, same. Finally fired one time. Then couple more times and it fired up and kept running.
> 
> Ran like crap for 15-20 seconds, then leveled off and ran normal.


We'll now you know you need to wait 5 hours next time


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1887009 said:


> Until we get a week or two of 30-35+ and sun


All the negativity in this town sucks!


----------



## Drakeslayer

Camden;1887005 said:


> Just a stupid accident. Glad to hear no one was hurt and it sounds like only your pride and the cab came out of it worse for wear.


What should he do next coach? Different equipment? More/Better training on equipment?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1887036 said:


> All the negativity in this town sucks!


Who said no was being negative? Just telling how it is


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1887042 said:


> Who said no was being negative? Just telling how it is


Never mind....


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1887036 said:


> All the negativity in this town sucks!


It;s the christmas season. Leave your brain at home. I'mbetter than you and your in my way.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1886977 said:


> Weird. Something in the air. Pickup rolled on Hwy 8.
> 
> I should stop and bump knuckles with him. "Right there with ya brotha!!"


How did you roll your truck? ? You don't have to pretend that it is someone else


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1887045 said:


> It;s the christmas season. Leave your brain at home. I'mbetter than you and your in my way.


That's about it too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1887047 said:


> How did you roll your truck? ? You don't have to pretend that it is someone else


See?? Obviously it wasn't me. I would have a picture of it here.

I play by the rules. Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## banonea

Sss check your email


----------



## CityGuy

Anybody have an irobot or similar vaccum? Wife wants one for christmas and the reviews are so so on them.

Looking for input.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1887029 said:


> She is a scientist, you know!payup


True, I suppose I mentioned that at one time or another. Good memory.



SnowGuy73;1887033 said:


> I like your thinking!


I had to make that beer last, should have brought two out there. It took a good 25 minutes before she went up to bed.  My rinks not that big, but I did add another inch of ice. Didn't really need it but I wasn't coming in until she was out of sight. Apparently I didn't play my cards right. Its funny though because we just came home two hours ago from buying a new couch and chair as well as Jimmy Johns. Who doesn't like Jimmy Johns.


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;1887037 said:


> What should he do next coach? Different equipment? More/Better training on equipment?


It's a little early to arm-chair quarterback the situation but it sure seems like he was attempting to do the work of a skid steer or wheel loader with the wrong piece of equipment.

What do you think?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1887052 said:


> Anybody have an irobot or similar vaccum? Wife wants one for christmas and the reviews are so so on them.
> 
> Looking for input.


Watch idiocrocy the movie


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1887055 said:


> True, I suppose I mentioned that at one time or another. Good memory.
> 
> I had to make that beer last, should have brought two out there. It took a good 25 minutes before she went up to bed.  My rinks not that big, but I did add another inch of ice. Didn't really need it but I wasn't coming in until she was out of sight. Apparently I didn't play my cards right. Its funny though because we just came home two hours ago from buying a new couch and chair as well as Jimmy Johns. Who doesn't like Jimmy Johns.


Haha.

I love Jimmy John's!


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1886941 said:


> dxt ???....


Yeah, 9'2"


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1887055 said:


> True, I suppose I mentioned that at one time or another. Good memory.
> 
> I had to make that beer last, should have brought two out there. It took a good 25 minutes before she went up to bed.  My rinks not that big, but I did add another inch of ice. Didn't really need it but I wasn't coming in until she was out of sight. Apparently I didn't play my cards right. Its funny though because we just came home two hours ago from buying a new couch and chair as well as Jimmy Johns. Who doesn't like Jimmy Johns.


I like Jimmy Johns.


----------



## Camden

Serious question...are utility vehicles approved for on-road driving? Like a Kubota RTV or similar machine. I'm seeing a lot of them in town and they look really handy.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1887044 said:


> Never mind....


Alllllways...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1887062 said:


> Serious question...are utility vehicles approved for on-road driving? Like a Kubota RTV or similar machine. I'm seeing a lot of them in town and they look really handy.


Slow moving vehicle triangle is a given... other than that, not sure...


----------



## Drakeslayer

Camden;1887056 said:


> It's a little early to arm-chair quarterback the situation but it sure seems like he was attempting to do the work of a skid steer or wheel loader with the wrong piece of equipment.
> 
> What do you think?


I agree but your the cafeing coach! :laughing::laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1887065 said:


> Slow moving vehicle triangle is a given... other than that, not sure...


We slap those things on all sorts of equipment. Nobody has ever stopped us.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1887063 said:


> Alllllways...


At least someone understands.


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1887055 said:


> True, I suppose I mentioned that at one time or another. Good memory.
> 
> I had to make that beer last, should have brought two out there. It took a good 25 minutes before she went up to bed.  My rinks not that big, but I did add another inch of ice. Didn't really need it but I wasn't coming in until she was out of sight. Apparently I didn't play my cards right. Its funny though because we just came home two hours ago from buying a new couch and chair as well as Jimmy Johns. Who doesn't like Jimmy Johns.


That explains why you didn't answer the emailThumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1887062 said:


> Serious question...are utility vehicles approved for on-road driving? Like a Kubota RTV or similar machine. I'm seeing a lot of them in town and they look really handy.


Mirrors, blinkers, horn, and slow poke triangle required to be road legal I believe.


----------



## Drakeslayer

cbservicesllc;1887065 said:


> Slow moving vehicle triangle is a given... other than that, not sure...


This...one our guys was rear ended in a bobcat last year. The Durango was totaled and our guy was ticketed by Hamelfire Police dept for not having a triangle. It has an orange door


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Hamelfire;1887052 said:


> Anybody have an irobot or similar vaccum? Wife wants one for christmas and the reviews are so so on them.
> 
> Looking for input.


They work ok kinda, if you have animals it won't work. My brother bought everyone one for Christmas when they came out. If you have a crap ton of hardwood or solid surface it would probably be better than carpet. I wouldn't waste your money


----------



## banonea

Dose anyone know what size 8 bolt truck rim will fit a 2012 bobcat S150. I want to put some truck tires on my skid for the winter....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;1887062 said:


> Serious question...are utility vehicles approved for on-road driving? Like a Kubota RTV or similar machine. I'm seeing a lot of them in town and they look really handy.


You can get a plate for them if you wish. The bobcat I looked at last spring was just like a small truck and completely road legal


----------



## Doughboy12

Green Grass;1887061 said:


> I like Jimmy Johns.


I like turtles.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1887073 said:


> At least someone understands.


Negatrometer.........Oh.....my wife was just so nice tonight and just a pleasure to be around. I can't wait until we both get home from work tomorrow so we can do it all again.



banonea;1887074 said:


> That explains why you didn't answer the emailThumbs Up


You got it!


----------



## CityGuy

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1887078 said:


> They work ok kinda, if you have animals it won't work. My brother bought everyone one for Christmas when they came out. If you have a crap ton of hardwood or solid surface it would probably be better than carpet. I wouldn't waste your money


That's what I was thinking as I read some reviews. It's good for hard surfaces but not so good on carpet.

Thanks


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;1887077 said:


> This...one our guys was rear ended in a bobcat last year. The Durango was totaled and our guy was ticketed by Hamelfire Police dept for not having a triangle. It has an orange door


By orange door you mean engine cover...


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;1887087 said:


> By orange door you mean engine cover...


Yes.Or door... With 2 hinges...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1887088 said:


> Yes.Or door... With 2 hinges...


I call them the rear door.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1887085 said:


> Negatrometer.........Oh.....my wife was just so nice tonight and just a pleasure to be around. I can't wait until we both get home from work tomorrow so we can do it all again.


Haha...........!


----------



## snowman55

Legally no equipment can be on road that is not a licensed vehicle you can't even unload a skid off a trailer on a road. As I was told by prosecutor " it's illegal soon as there's an accident" we all should contact state reps and get snow equipment exclusion. If you are working for any government entity you currently get a pass. Again rarely enforced but if someone hits your skid or loader on the road you are at fault and can be ticketed for having a non licensed vehicle on the road.


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;1887088 said:


> Yes.Or door... With 2 hinges...


Whatever you do, do not Google bobcat backdoor and for sure don't reverse the two words if you do.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Drakeslayer;1887077 said:


> This...one our guys was rear ended in a bobcat last year. The Durango was totaled and our guy was ticketed by Hamelfire Police dept for not having a triangle. It has an orange door


They probably were texting or on the phone.... or doing who knows what. Ever drive a slow moving vehicle or just watch people in their vehicles. Some of the stuff they do in there is meant for a room with 4 solid walls. Do they realize all vehicles have windows and people can see in?


----------



## SSS Inc.

snowman55;1887092 said:


> Legally no equipment can be on road that is not a licensed vehicle you can't even unload a skid off a trailer on a road. As I was told by prosecutor " it's illegal soon as there's an accident" we all should contact state reps and get snow equipment exclusion. If you are working for any government entity you currently get a pass. Again rarely enforced but if someone hits your skid or loader on the road you are at fault and can be ticketed for having a non licensed vehicle on the road.


Is there a Farm use exclusion as well?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

snowman55;1887092 said:


> Legally no equipment can be on road that is not a licensed vehicle you can't even unload a skid off a trailer on a road. As I was told by prosecutor " it's illegal soon as there's an accident" we all should contact state reps and get snow equipment exclusion. If you are working for any government entity you currently get a pass. Again rarely enforced but if someone hits your skid or loader on the road you are at fault and can be ticketed for having a non licensed vehicle on the road.


Sounds like too much politics. Get pass if you hired through the state. Come on. There wouldn't be crap like this if it weren't for scum bag lawyers


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1887094 said:


> Whatever you do, do not Google bobcat backdoor and for sure don't reverse the two words if you do.


What the?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1887097 said:


> Is there a Farm use exclusion as well?


I would think so. I know you can get a DUI in a farm vehicle and I forget what the cop called it. Gave it out to the neighbor kid hauling corn with 2 wagons to town. Something with dangerous something or endangerment. This was 15-20 years ago.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1887099 said:


> What the?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


At least he didn't Google cougar back door


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SSS Inc.;1887099 said:


> What the?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


Not sure how people come up with this stuff


----------



## snowman55

Yes farm use or husbandry. But a farm tractor does not qualify if not being used to farm. As I argued with trooper I was asked where are the chickens. Really comes down to the cops like everything else. I went thru ringer and my and my attorney's understanding at the end of it was: you got to do it to a point ( road equipment) be careful, and you will be liable if anything goes wrong.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1887062 said:


> Serious question...are utility vehicles approved for on-road driving? Like a Kubota RTV or similar machine. I'm seeing a lot of them in town and they look really handy.


We would drive the one I had around.

Was stopped one time and their only complaint was we didn't have an orange triangle on it. That's when I put a warning light on top.

That was a local cop we appeased. Never was stopped by a sheriff or highway patrol.


----------



## SSS Inc.

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1887103 said:


> Not sure how people come up with this stuff


I wish I didn't google that. Pretty sure that wouldn't go over well tonight. :laughing:


----------



## snowman55

Again I was told "its illegal soon as there is an accident."


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1887101 said:


> I would think so. I know you can get a DUI in a farm vehicle and I forget what the cop called it. Gave it out to the neighbor kid hauling corn with 2 wagons to town. Something with dangerous something or endangerment. This was 15-20 years ago.


I've heard you can get a DUI for driving a payloader as well.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1887111 said:


> I've heard you can get a DUI for driving a payloader as well.


And motorized bar stools, coolers etc.


----------



## snowman55

They do have license now for some of those vehicles golf carts, minitrucks,go pay the state, insure it to be on road, and your ok.


----------



## SnoFarmer

In mn operating any motorized vehicle that can carry people or convey goods while intoxicated can get you a dwi

The law is worded " anywhere in the state" even if your in your garage doing a tune up and having a few as soon as you start it. You can be ticketed


And you have to have ins to be on the rd in mn
And the tax man wants his cut


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1887111 said:


> I've heard you can get a DUI for driving a payloader as well.


Didn't your loader guy get busted for that while pre plowing?


----------



## CityGuy

Slow moving vehicles in mn.

https://www.revisor.leg.state.mn.us/statutes/?id=169.18

https://www.revisor.mn.gov/statutes/?id=169.045

169.522 SLOW-MOVING VEHICLE, SIGN REQUIRED.
Subdivision 1. Displaying emblem; rules. (a) All animal-drawn vehicles, motorized golf carts when
operated on designated roadways pursuant to section 169.045, implements of husbandry, and other
machinery, including all road construction machinery, which are designed for operation at a speed of 30
miles per hour or less, must display a triangular slow-moving vehicle emblem, except (1) when being used
in actual construction and maintenance work and traveling within the limits of a construction area marked
in accordance with the Manual on Uniform Traffic Control Devices, as set forth in section 169.06, or (2) for
a towed implement of husbandry that is empty and that is not self-propelled, in which case it may be towed
at lawful speeds greater than 30 miles per hour without removing the slow-moving vehicle emblem. The
emblem must consist of a fluorescent or illuminated red-orange triangle with a dark red reflective border and
be mounted so as to be visible from a distance of not less than 600 feet to the rear. When a primary power
unit towing an implement of husbandry or other machinery displays a slow-moving vehicle emblem visible
from a distance of 600 feet to the rear, it is not necessary to display a similar emblem on the secondary unit.
All slow-moving vehicle emblems sold in this state must be so designed that when properly mounted they
are visible from a distance of not less than 600 feet to the rear when directly in front of lawful lower beam of
headlamps on a motor vehicle. The commissioner of public safety shall adopt standards and specifications
for the design and position of mounting the slow-moving vehicle emblem. Such standards and specifications
must be adopted by rule in accordance with the Administrative Procedure Act.
(b) An alternate slow-moving vehicle emblem consisting of a dull black triangle with a white reflective
border may be used after obtaining a permit from the commissioner under rules of the commissioner. A
person with a permit to use an alternate slow-moving vehicle emblem must:
(1) carry in the vehicle a regular slow-moving vehicle emblem and display the emblem when operating
a vehicle between sunset and sunrise, and at any other time when visibility is impaired by weather, smoke,
fog, or other conditions; and
(2) permanently affix to the rear of the slow-moving vehicle at least 72 square inches of reflective tape
that reflects the color red.
Subd. 2. Prohibition on use. The use of this emblem is restricted to the slow-moving vehicles specified
in subdivision 1 and its use on any other type of vehicle or stationary object on the highway is prohibited.
Subd. 3. Display required. No person shall sell, lease, rent, or operate any slow-moving vehicle, as
defined in subdivision 1, except motorized golf carts and except those units designed to be completely
mounted on a primary power unit, which is manufactured or assembled on or after July 1, 1967, unless
the vehicle is equipped with a slow-moving vehicle emblem-mounting device as specified in subdivision 1.
Provided however, a slow-moving vehicle must not be operated without such slow-moving vehicle emblem.
History: 1967 c 309 s 1; 1971 c 491 s 16; 1974 c 57 s 1; 1982 c 549 s 3; 1985 c 248 s 70; 1987 c 101
s 1; 1993 c 187 s 6; 1994 c 600 s 3; 1997 c 143 s 14; 1Sp2005 c 6 art 3 s 48


----------



## SnoFarmer

We had a guy in a track ho driving down the sidewalk at 3am get popped last year for dwi


----------



## Drakeslayer

snowman55;1887109 said:


> Again I was told "its illegal soon as there is an accident."


Also you need a drivers license to drive a bobcat according to the popo. Didn't hold up in court but at least the people with their feet on the ground tried.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SSS Inc.;1887108 said:


> I wish I didn't google that. Pretty sure that wouldn't go over well ever. :laughing:


I fixed it for you


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Drakeslayer;1887119 said:


> Also you need a drivers license to drive a bobcat according to the popo. Didn't hold up in court but at least the people with their feet on the ground tried.


Heck I had a guy plow in a truck all last winter that didn't have a license. Just left a truck onsite and he'd get a ride. He was on private property and never left.


----------



## SnoFarmer

168.012 VEHICLES EXEMPT FROM TAX OR LICENSE FEES.
Subdivision 1.Vehicles exempt from tax, fees, or plate display. (a) The following vehicles are exempt from the provisions of this chapter requiring payment of tax and registration fees, except as provided in subdivision 1c:
(1) vehicles owned and used solely in the transaction of official business by the federal government, the state, or any political subdivision;
(2) vehicles owned and used exclusively by educational institutions and used solely in the transportation of pupils to and from those institutions;
(3) vehicles used solely in driver education programs at nonpublic high schools;
(4) vehicles owned by nonprofit charities and used exclusively to transport disabled persons for charitable, religious, or educational purposes;
(5) vehicles owned by nonprofit charities and used exclusively for disaster response and related activities;
(6) vehicles owned by ambulance services licensed under section 144E.10 that are equipped and specifically intended for emergency response or providing ambulance services; and
(7) vehicles owned by a commercial driving school licensed under section 171.34, or an employee of a commercial driving school licensed under section 171.34, and the vehicle is used exclusively for driver education and training.
(b) Provided the general appearance of the vehicle is unmistakable, the following vehicles are not required to register or display number plates:
(1) vehicles owned by the federal government;
(2) fire apparatuses, including fire-suppression support vehicles, owned or leased by the state or a political subdivision;
(3) police patrols owned or leased by the state or a political subdivision; and
(4) ambulances owned or leased by the state or a political subdivision.
(c) Unmarked vehicles used in general police work, liquor investigations, or arson investigations, and passenger automobiles, pickup trucks, and buses owned or operated by the Department of Corrections or by conservation officers of the Division of Enforcement and Field Service of the Department of Natural Resources, must be registered and must display appropriate license number plates, furnished by the registrar at cost. Original and renewal applications for these license plates authorized for use in general police work and for use by the Department of Corrections or by conservation officers must be accompanied by a certification signed by the appropriate chief of police if issued to a police vehicle, the appropriate sheriff if issued to a sheriff's vehicle, the commissioner of corrections if issued to a Department of Corrections vehicle, or the appropriate officer in charge if issued to a vehicle of any other law enforcement agency. The certification must be on a form prescribed by the commissioner and state that the vehicle will be used exclusively for a purpose authorized by this section.
(d) Unmarked vehicles used by the Departments of Revenue and Labor and Industry, fraud unit, in conducting seizures or criminal investigations must be registered and must display passenger vehicle classification license number plates, furnished at cost by the registrar. Original and renewal applications for these passenger vehicle license plates must be accompanied by a certification signed by the commissioner of revenue or the commissioner of labor and industry. The certification must be on a form prescribed by the commissioner and state that the vehicles will be used exclusively for the purposes authorized by this section.
(e) Unmarked vehicles used by the Division of Disease Prevention and Control of the Department of Health must be registered and must display passenger vehicle classification license number plates. These plates must be furnished at cost by the registrar. Original and renewal applications for these passenger vehicle license plates must be accompanied by a certification signed by the commissioner of health. The certification must be on a form prescribed by the commissioner and state that the vehicles will be used exclusively for the official duties of the Division of Disease Prevention and Control.
(f) Unmarked vehicles used by staff of the Gambling Control Board in gambling investigations and reviews must be registered and must display passenger vehicle classification license number plates. These plates must be furnished at cost by the registrar. Original and renewal applications for these passenger vehicle license plates must be accompanied by a certification signed by the board chair. The certification must be on a form prescribed by the commissioner and state that the vehicles will be used exclusively for the official duties of the Gambling Control Board.
(g) Unmarked vehicles used in general investigation, surveillance, supervision, and monitoring by the Department of Human Services' Office of Special Investigations' staff; the Minnesota sex offender program's executive director and the executive director's staff; and the Office of Inspector General's staff, including, but not limited to, county fraud prevention investigators, must be registered and must display passenger vehicle classification license number plates, furnished by the registrar at cost. Original and renewal applications for passenger vehicle license plates must be accompanied by a certification signed by the commissioner of human services. The certification must be on a form prescribed by the commissioner and state that the vehicles must be used exclusively for the official duties of the Office of Special Investigations' staff; the Minnesota sex offender program's executive director and the executive director's staff; and the Office of the Inspector General's staff, including, but not limited to, contract and county fraud prevention investigators.
(h) Each state hospital and institution for persons who are mentally ill and developmentally disabled may have one vehicle without the required identification on the sides of the vehicle. The vehicle must be registered and must display passenger vehicle classification license number plates. These plates must be furnished at cost by the registrar. Original and renewal applications for these passenger vehicle license plates must be accompanied by a certification signed by the hospital administrator. The certification must be on a form prescribed by the commissioner and state that the vehicles will be used exclusively for the official duties of the state hospital or institution.
(i) Each county social service agency may have vehicles used for child and vulnerable adult protective services without the required identification on the sides of the vehicle. The vehicles must be registered and must display passenger vehicle classification license number plates. These plates must be furnished at cost by the registrar. Original and renewal applications for these passenger vehicle license plates must be accompanied by a certification signed by the agency administrator. The certification must be on a form prescribed by the commissioner and state that the vehicles will be used exclusively for the official duties of the social service agency.
(j) All other motor vehicles must be registered and display tax-exempt number plates, furnished by the registrar at cost, except as provided in subdivision 1c. All vehicles required to display tax-exempt number plates must have the name of the state department or political subdivision, nonpublic high school operating a driver education program, licensed commercial driving school, or other qualifying organization or entity, plainly displayed on both sides of the vehicle. This identification must be in a color giving contrast with that of the part of the vehicle on which it is placed and must endure throughout the term of the registration. The identification must not be on a removable plate or placard and must be kept clean and visible at all times; except that a removable plate or placard may be utilized on vehicles leased or loaned to a political subdivision or to a nonpublic high school driver education program.
Subd. 1a.Special markings on conservation officer vehicle. Notwithstanding the provisions of this section, or any other law to the contrary, motor vehicles of the conservation officer service need not be specially marked in any way.
Subd. 1b. [Repealed, 2012 c 287 art 4 s 50]
Subd. 1c.Payment of administrative, plate, and filing fee. The annual administrative fee for a tax-exempt vehicle under this section is $5. The license plate fee for a tax-exempt vehicle, except a trailer, is $10 for two plates per vehicle, payable only on the first tax-exempt registration of the vehicle. The registration period for a tax-exempt vehicle is biennial. The administrative fee is due on March 1 biennially and payable the preceding January 1, with validating stickers issued at time of payment.
Subd. 1d.State Lottery vehicle. Unmarked passenger vehicles used by the State Lottery for the purpose of conducting security or criminal investigations or ensuring that lottery retailers are in compliance with law and with their contracts are not required to display tax-exempt number plates, but must be registered and must display passenger vehicle license plates. The registrar shall furnish the license plates to the director of the State Lottery at cost. On applying for initial registration or renewal of a registration under this subdivision, the director of the State Lottery must certify, on a form prescribed by the registrar and signed by the director, that the vehicles will be used exclusively for the purposes of this subdivision.
Subd. 2.Farm vehicle. Implements of husbandry, as defined in section 168A.01, subdivision 8, and tractors used solely for agricultural purposes or tractors, together with trailers or wagons thereto attached, occasionally hauling agricultural products or necessary commodities used on the farm from said farm to and from the usual marketplace of the owner, tractors for drawing threshing machinery and implements of husbandry temporarily moved upon the highway, shall not be taxed as motor vehicles using the public streets and highways and shall be exempt from the provisions of this chapter.
Subd. 2a.Small farm trailer. Farm trailers with a gross weight of less than 10,000 pounds, drawn by a passenger automobile or farm truck and used exclusively for transporting agricultural products from farm to farm and to and from the usual marketplace of the owner, shall not be taxed as motor vehicles using the public streets and highways and shall be exempt from the provisions of this chapter.
Subd. 2b.Fertilizer trailer. A trailer used exclusively to carry liquid or dry fertilizer for use on a farm shall not be taxed as a motor vehicle using the public streets and highways and shall be exempt from the provisions of this chapter.
Subd. 2c. MS 2012 [Expired, 2008 c 350 art 1 s 8]
Subd. 2d.Electric-assisted bicycles. Electric-assisted bicycles must not be taxed as motor vehicles using the public streets and highways, and are exempt from the provisions of this chapter.
Subd. 3.Special mobile equipment, snowmobile. Special mobile equipment and snowmobiles shall not be taxed as motor vehicles using the public streets and highways, and shall be exempt from the provisions of this chapter.
Subd. 3a.Special permits. Motorized golf carts and four-wheel all-terrain vehicles operated under permit and on roadways designated pursuant to section 169.045 are exempt from the provisions of this chapter.
Subd. 4.Camp equipment. Bunkhouses, supply cars, shop cars, and other similar camp equipment mounted on trailers and used by highway construction contractors exclusively at construction camp sites shall not be taxed as motor vehicles using the public streets and highways and shall be exempt from the provisions of this chapter. Such trailers with such mounted bunkhouses, supply cars, shop cars, and other similar camp equipment thereon shall be listed and taxed as personal property.
Subd. 5.Carrier of certain equipment. Motor vehicles, which are used primarily for the purpose of carrying sawing machines; well-drilling machines, pump hoists, and other equipment registered under chapter 103I; barn sprayers or corn shellers permanently attached to them, shall not be subject to the registration tax as herein provided, but shall be listed for taxation as personal property as provided by law. The exemption in this subdivision for well-drilling machines, pump hoists, and other equipment registered under chapter 103I applies regardless of whether the well-drilling machine, pump hoist, or other equipment is also carrying materials related to its operation.
Subd. 5a.Vehicle used for testing. Motor vehicles operated for testing under section 168.25 are not subject to registration taxes under this chapter.
Subd. 6.Fire truck or ambulance operated without profit. All motor vehicle fire apparatuses and ambulances operated without profit while owned by a farmers' cooperative association, a body of farmers, a volunteer fire department or association, or a group of citizens, and used solely for the extinguishment of fire in the community in which it is so owned and employed or, in the case of an ambulance used only for the benefit of the community in which it is owned or employed, shall be exempt from taxation.
Subd. 7.Vehicle not used; domiciled in another state. (a) The owner of a motor vehicle that during any calendar year, or in the case of a vehicle registered under section 168.017 during the registration period provided for in that section, is not operated on a public highway is exempt from the provisions of this chapter requiring registration, payment of tax, and penalties for tax nonpayment, but only if the owner of the vehicle first files a verified written application with the registrar, correctly describing the vehicle and certifying that it has not been operated upon a public highway.
(b) A motor vehicle domiciled in a foreign state, legally licensed in that state, and owned by a Minnesota resident is exempt from this chapter; except that it is subject to section 168.181, subdivision 3, provided, that this exemption does not conflict with any existing reciprocal agreement with the state in which the vehicle is domiciled.
Subd. 8.60-day exemption for vehicle of new resident. Every passenger automobile, travel trailer, other than manufactured homes, or passenger car utility trailer duly registered in any foreign state, district, territory, or country and displaying all license number plates or like insignia required by the laws of such state, district, territory, or country shall be exempt from the provisions of this chapter during the first 60 days of residence of the owner in this state; provided that if the 60-day period expires after the 15th day of any month, the remainder of that month shall be deemed to be within the 60-day period and provided further that any such vehicles shall become subject to the provisions of this chapter immediately upon transfer of the ownership of such vehicles or upon expiration of the registration.
Subd. 9.Manufactured homes and park trailers. Manufactured homes and park trailers shall not be taxed as motor vehicles using the public streets and highways and shall be exempt from the motor vehicle tax provisions of this chapter. Except as provided in section 273.125, manufactured homes and park trailers shall be taxed as personal property. The provisions of Minnesota Statutes 1957, section 272.02 or any other act providing for tax exemption shall be inapplicable to manufactured homes and park trailers, except such manufactured homes as are held by a licensed dealer or limited dealer, as defined in section 327B.04, and exempted as inventory under subdivision 9a. Travel trailers not conspicuously displaying current registration plates on the property tax assessment date shall be taxed as manufactured homes if occupied as human dwelling places.
Subd. 9a.Manufactured home as dealer inventory. Manufactured homes, as defined in section 327.31, subdivision 6, shall be considered as dealer inventory on the January 2 assessment date, if the home is:
(1) listed as inventory and held by a licensed or limited dealer;
(2) unoccupied and not available for rent;
(3) connected or not connected to utilities when located in a manufactured home park; and
(4) connected or not connected to utilities when located at a dealer's sales center.
The exemption under this subdivision is allowable for up to five assessment years after the date a home is initially claimed as dealer inventory.
Subd. 10.Exemption determined by use. If a vehicle is used for a purpose which would make it exempt pursuant to subdivision 1 but title is held by a seller or a vendor or is assigned to a third party under a lease agreement or a lease purchase agreement or installment sale permitted under section 465.71, exemption shall be determined by the use rather than the holder of the title.
Subd. 11.Semitrailer. Semitrailers as defined in section 168.002, subdivision 30, shall not be taxed as a motor vehicle using the public streets and highways and shall display a number plate for identification purposes only.
Subd. 12. [Repealed, 1Sp2005 c 6 art 2 s 48]


----------



## SnoFarmer

Subd. 2.Farm vehicle. Implements of husbandry, as defined in section 168A.01, subdivision 8, and tractors used solely for agricultural purposes or tractors, together with trailers or wagons thereto attached, occasionally hauling agricultural products or necessary commodities used on the farm from said farm to and from the usual marketplace of the owner, tractors for drawing threshing machinery and implements of husbandry temporarily moved upon the highway, shall not be taxed as motor vehicles using the public streets and highways and shall be exempt from the provisions of this chapter.


----------



## mnlefty

LwnmwrMan22;1887107 said:


> We would drive the one I had around.
> 
> Was stopped one time and their only complaint was we didn't have an orange triangle on it. That's when I put a warning light on top.
> 
> That was a local cop we appeased. Never was stopped by a sheriff or highway patrol.


I met dozens of Edina's finest, or the same few dozens of times, while running around in the toolcat and never was stopped or questioned. Of course this was with a blower on the front within hours of the snow... they at least had common sense about that.

Not sure how well it would go to just run to the store with it, and as snowman said, as soon as there's an accident all bets are off.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SnoFarmer;1887127 said:


> 168.012 VEHICLES EXEMPT FROM TAX OR LICENSE FEES.
> Subdivision 1.Vehicles exempt from tax, fees, or plate display. (a) The following vehicles are exempt from the provisions of this chapter requiring payment of tax and registration fees, except as provided in subdivision 1c:
> (1) vehicles owned and used solely in the transaction of official business by the federal government, the state, or any political subdivision;
> (2) vehicles owned and used exclusively by educational institutions and used solely in the transportation of pupils to and from those institutions;
> (3) vehicles used solely in driver education programs at nonpublic high schools;
> (4) vehicles owned by nonprofit charities and used exclusively to transport disabled persons for charitable, religious, or educational purposes;
> (5) vehicles owned by nonprofit charities and used exclusively for disaster response and related activities;
> (6) vehicles owned by ambulance services licensed under section 144E.10 that are equipped and specifically intended for emergency response or providing ambulance services; and
> (7) vehicles owned by a commercial driving school licensed under section 171.34, or an employee of a commercial driving school licensed under section 171.34, and the vehicle is used exclusively for driver education and training.
> (b) Provided the general appearance of the vehicle is unmistakable, the following vehicles are not required to register or display number plates:
> (1) vehicles owned by the federal government;
> (2) fire apparatuses, including fire-suppression support vehicles, owned or leased by the state or a political subdivision;
> (3) police patrols owned or leased by the state or a political subdivision; and
> (4) ambulances owned or leased by the state or a political subdivision.
> (c) Unmarked vehicles used in general police work, liquor investigations, or arson investigations, and passenger automobiles, pickup trucks, and buses owned or operated by the Department of Corrections or by conservation officers of the Division of Enforcement and Field Service of the Department of Natural Resources, must be registered and must display appropriate license number plates, furnished by the registrar at cost. Original and renewal applications for these license plates authorized for use in general police work and for use by the Department of Corrections or by conservation officers must be accompanied by a certification signed by the appropriate chief of police if issued to a police vehicle, the appropriate sheriff if issued to a sheriff's vehicle, the commissioner of corrections if issued to a Department of Corrections vehicle, or the appropriate officer in charge if issued to a vehicle of any other law enforcement agency. The certification must be on a form prescribed by the commissioner and state that the vehicle will be used exclusively for a purpose authorized by this section.
> (d) Unmarked vehicles used by the Departments of Revenue and Labor and Industry, fraud unit, in conducting seizures or criminal investigations must be registered and must display passenger vehicle classification license number plates, furnished at cost by the registrar. Original and renewal applications for these passenger vehicle license plates must be accompanied by a certification signed by the commissioner of revenue or the commissioner of labor and industry. The certification must be on a form prescribed by the commissioner and state that the vehicles will be used exclusively for the purposes authorized by this section.
> (e) Unmarked vehicles used by the Division of Disease Prevention and Control of the Department of Health must be registered and must display passenger vehicle classification license number plates. These plates must be furnished at cost by the registrar. Original and renewal applications for these passenger vehicle license plates must be accompanied by a certification signed by the commissioner of health. The certification must be on a form prescribed by the commissioner and state that the vehicles will be used exclusively for the official duties of the Division of Disease Prevention and Control.
> (f) Unmarked vehicles used by staff of the Gambling Control Board in gambling investigations and reviews must be registered and must display passenger vehicle classification license number plates. These plates must be furnished at cost by the registrar. Original and renewal applications for these passenger vehicle license plates must be accompanied by a certification signed by the board chair. The certification must be on a form prescribed by the commissioner and state that the vehicles will be used exclusively for the official duties of the Gambling Control Board.
> (g) Unmarked vehicles used in general investigation, surveillance, supervision, and monitoring by the Department of Human Services' Office of Special Investigations' staff; the Minnesota sex offender program's executive director and the executive director's staff; and the Office of Inspector General's staff, including, but not limited to, county fraud prevention investigators, must be registered and must display passenger vehicle classification license number plates, furnished by the registrar at cost. Original and renewal applications for passenger vehicle license plates must be accompanied by a certification signed by the commissioner of human services. The certification must be on a form prescribed by the commissioner and state that the vehicles must be used exclusively for the official duties of the Office of Special Investigations' staff; the Minnesota sex offender program's executive director and the executive director's staff; and the Office of the Inspector General's staff, including, but not limited to, contract and county fraud prevention investigators.
> (h) Each state hospital and institution for persons who are mentally ill and developmentally disabled may have one vehicle without the required identification on the sides of the vehicle. The vehicle must be registered and must display passenger vehicle classification license number plates. These plates must be furnished at cost by the registrar. Original and renewal applications for these passenger vehicle license plates must be accompanied by a certification signed by the hospital administrator. The certification must be on a form prescribed by the commissioner and state that the vehicles will be used exclusively for the official duties of the state hospital or institution.
> (i) Each county social service agency may have vehicles used for child and vulnerable adult protective services without the required identification on the sides of the vehicle. The vehicles must be registered and must display passenger vehicle classification license number plates. These plates must be furnished at cost by the registrar. Original and renewal applications for these passenger vehicle license plates must be accompanied by a certification signed by the agency administrator. The certification must be on a form prescribed by the commissioner and state that the vehicles will be used exclusively for the official duties of the social service agency.
> (j) All other motor vehicles must be registered and display tax-exempt number plates, furnished by the registrar at cost, except as provided in subdivision 1c. All vehicles required to display tax-exempt number plates must have the name of the state department or political subdivision, nonpublic high school operating a driver education program, licensed commercial driving school, or other qualifying organization or entity, plainly displayed on both sides of the vehicle. This identification must be in a color giving contrast with that of the part of the vehicle on which it is placed and must endure throughout the term of the registration. The identification must not be on a removable plate or placard and must be kept clean and visible at all times; except that a removable plate or placard may be utilized on vehicles leased or loaned to a political subdivision or to a nonpublic high school driver education program.
> Subd. 1a.Special markings on conservation officer vehicle. Notwithstanding the provisions of this section, or any other law to the contrary, motor vehicles of the conservation officer service need not be specially marked in any way.
> Subd. 1b. [Repealed, 2012 c 287 art 4 s 50]
> Subd. 1c.Payment of administrative, plate, and filing fee. The annual administrative fee for a tax-exempt vehicle under this section is $5. The license plate fee for a tax-exempt vehicle, except a trailer, is $10 for two plates per vehicle, payable only on the first tax-exempt registration of the vehicle. The registration period for a tax-exempt vehicle is biennial. The administrative fee is due on March 1 biennially and payable the preceding January 1, with validating stickers issued at time of payment.
> Subd. 1d.State Lottery vehicle. Unmarked passenger vehicles used by the State Lottery for the purpose of conducting security or criminal investigations or ensuring that lottery retailers are in compliance with law and with their contracts are not required to display tax-exempt number plates, but must be registered and must display passenger vehicle license plates. The registrar shall furnish the license plates to the director of the State Lottery at cost. On applying for initial registration or renewal of a registration under this subdivision, the director of the State Lottery must certify, on a form prescribed by the registrar and signed by the director, that the vehicles will be used exclusively for the purposes of this subdivision.
> Subd. 2.Farm vehicle. Implements of husbandry, as defined in section 168A.01, subdivision 8, and tractors used solely for agricultural purposes or tractors, together with trailers or wagons thereto attached, occasionally hauling agricultural products or necessary commodities used on the farm from said farm to and from the usual marketplace of the owner, tractors for drawing threshing machinery and implements of husbandry temporarily moved upon the highway, shall not be taxed as motor vehicles using the public streets and highways and shall be exempt from the provisions of this chapter.
> Subd. 2a.Small farm trailer. Farm trailers with a gross weight of less than 10,000 pounds, drawn by a passenger automobile or farm truck and used exclusively for transporting agricultural products from farm to farm and to and from the usual marketplace of the owner, shall not be taxed as motor vehicles using the public streets and highways and shall be exempt from the provisions of this chapter.
> Subd. 2b.Fertilizer trailer. A trailer used exclusively to carry liquid or dry fertilizer for use on a farm shall not be taxed as a motor vehicle using the public streets and highways and shall be exempt from the provisions of this chapter.
> Subd. 2c. MS 2012 [Expired, 2008 c 350 art 1 s 8]
> Subd. 2d.Electric-assisted bicycles. Electric-assisted bicycles must not be taxed as motor vehicles using the public streets and highways, and are exempt from the provisions of this chapter.
> Subd. 3.Special mobile equipment, snowmobile. Special mobile equipment and snowmobiles shall not be taxed as motor vehicles using the public streets and highways, and shall be exempt from the provisions of this chapter.
> Subd. 3a.Special permits. Motorized golf carts and four-wheel all-terrain vehicles operated under permit and on roadways designated pursuant to section 169.045 are exempt from the provisions of this chapter.
> Subd. 4.Camp equipment. Bunkhouses, supply cars, shop cars, and other similar camp equipment mounted on trailers and used by highway construction contractors exclusively at construction camp sites shall not be taxed as motor vehicles using the public streets and highways and shall be exempt from the provisions of this chapter. Such trailers with such mounted bunkhouses, supply cars, shop cars, and other similar camp equipment thereon shall be listed and taxed as personal property.
> Subd. 5.Carrier of certain equipment. Motor vehicles, which are used primarily for the purpose of carrying sawing machines; well-drilling machines, pump hoists, and other equipment registered under chapter 103I; barn sprayers or corn shellers permanently attached to them, shall not be subject to the registration tax as herein provided, but shall be listed for taxation as personal property as provided by law. The exemption in this subdivision for well-drilling machines, pump hoists, and other equipment registered under chapter 103I applies regardless of whether the well-drilling machine, pump hoist, or other equipment is also carrying materials related to its operation.
> Subd. 5a.Vehicle used for testing. Motor vehicles operated for testing under section 168.25 are not subject to registration taxes under this chapter.
> Subd. 6.Fire truck or ambulance operated without profit. All motor vehicle fire apparatuses and ambulances operated without profit while owned by a farmers' cooperative association, a body of farmers, a volunteer fire department or association, or a group of citizens, and used solely for the extinguishment of fire in the community in which it is so owned and employed or, in the case of an ambulance used only for the benefit of the community in which it is owned or employed, shall be exempt from taxation.
> Subd. 7.Vehicle not used; domiciled in another state. (a) The owner of a motor vehicle that during any calendar year, or in the case of a vehicle registered under section 168.017 during the registration period provided for in that section, is not operated on a public highway is exempt from the provisions of this chapter requiring registration, payment of tax, and penalties for tax nonpayment, but only if the owner of the vehicle first files a verified written application with the registrar, correctly describing the vehicle and certifying that it has not been operated upon a public highway.
> (b) A motor vehicle domiciled in a foreign state, legally licensed in that state, and owned by a Minnesota resident is exempt from this chapter; except that it is subject to section 168.181, subdivision 3, provided, that this exemption does not conflict with any existing reciprocal agreement with the state in which the vehicle is domiciled.
> Subd. 8.60-day exemption for vehicle of new resident. Every passenger automobile, travel trailer, other than manufactured homes, or passenger car utility trailer duly registered in any foreign state, district, territory, or country and displaying all license number plates or like insignia required by the laws of such state, district, territory, or country shall be exempt from the provisions of this chapter during the first 60 days of residence of the owner in this state; provided that if the 60-day period expires after the 15th day of any month, the remainder of that month shall be deemed to be within the 60-day period and provided further that any such vehicles shall become subject to the provisions of this chapter immediately upon transfer of the ownership of such vehicles or upon expiration of the registration.
> Subd. 9.Manufactured homes and park trailers. Manufactured homes and park trailers shall not be taxed as motor vehicles using the public streets and highways and shall be exempt from the motor vehicle tax provisions of this chapter. Except as provided in section 273.125, manufactured homes and park trailers shall be taxed as personal property. The provisions of Minnesota Statutes 1957, section 272.02 or any other act providing for tax exemption shall be inapplicable to manufactured homes and park trailers, except such manufactured homes as are held by a licensed dealer or limited dealer, as defined in section 327B.04, and exempted as inventory under subdivision 9a. Travel trailers not conspicuously displaying current registration plates on the property tax assessment date shall be taxed as manufactured homes if occupied as human dwelling places.
> Subd. 9a.Manufactured home as dealer inventory. Manufactured homes, as defined in section 327.31, subdivision 6, shall be considered as dealer inventory on the January 2 assessment date, if the home is:
> (1) listed as inventory and held by a licensed or limited dealer;
> (2) unoccupied and not available for rent;
> (3) connected or not connected to utilities when located in a manufactured home park; and
> (4) connected or not connected to utilities when located at a dealer's sales center.
> The exemption under this subdivision is allowable for up to five assessment years after the date a home is initially claimed as dealer inventory.
> Subd. 10.Exemption determined by use. If a vehicle is used for a purpose which would make it exempt pursuant to subdivision 1 but title is held by a seller or a vendor or is assigned to a third party under a lease agreement or a lease purchase agreement or installment sale permitted under section 465.71, exemption shall be determined by the use rather than the holder of the title.
> Subd. 11.Semitrailer. Semitrailers as defined in section 168.002, subdivision 30, shall not be taxed as a motor vehicle using the public streets and highways and shall display a number plate for identification purposes only.
> Subd. 12. [Repealed, 1Sp2005 c 6 art 2 s 48]


Great info that we all can use!Thumbs Up


----------



## SnoFarmer

Drakeslayer;1887130 said:


> Great info that we all can use!Thumbs Up


Lol if you wade threw it all.

And a kicker, no red fuel on the road.


----------



## BossPlow614

SnoFarmer;1887127 said:


> 168.012 VEHICLES EXEMPT FROM TAX OR LICENSE FEES.
> Subdivision 1.Vehicles exempt from tax, fees, or plate display. (a) The following vehicles are exempt from the provisions of this chapter requiring payment of tax and registration fees, except as provided in subdivision 1c:
> (1) vehicles owned and used solely in the transaction of official business by the federal government, the state, or any political subdivision;
> (2) vehicles owned and used exclusively by educational institutions and used solely in the transportation of pupils to and from those institutions;
> (3) vehicles used solely in driver education programs at nonpublic high schools;
> (4) vehicles owned by nonprofit charities and used exclusively to transport disabled persons for charitable, religious, or educational purposes;
> (5) vehicles owned by nonprofit charities and used exclusively for disaster response and related activities;
> (6) vehicles owned by ambulance services licensed under section 144E.10 that are equipped and specifically intended for emergency response or providing ambulance services; and
> (7) vehicles owned by a commercial driving school licensed under section 171.34, or an employee of a commercial driving school licensed under section 171.34, and the vehicle is used exclusively for driver education and training.
> (b) Provided the general appearance of the vehicle is unmistakable, the following vehicles are not required to register or display number plates:
> (1) vehicles owned by the federal government;
> (2) fire apparatuses, including fire-suppression support vehicles, owned or leased by the state or a political subdivision;
> (3) police patrols owned or leased by the state or a political subdivision; and
> (4) ambulances owned or leased by the state or a political subdivision.
> (c) Unmarked vehicles used in general police work, liquor investigations, or arson investigations, and passenger automobiles, pickup trucks, and buses owned or operated by the Department of Corrections or by conservation officers of the Division of Enforcement and Field Service of the Department of Natural Resources, must be registered and must display appropriate license number plates, furnished by the registrar at cost. Original and renewal applications for these license plates authorized for use in general police work and for use by the Department of Corrections or by conservation officers must be accompanied by a certification signed by the appropriate chief of police if issued to a police vehicle, the appropriate sheriff if issued to a sheriff's vehicle, the commissioner of corrections if issued to a Department of Corrections vehicle, or the appropriate officer in charge if issued to a vehicle of any other law enforcement agency. The certification must be on a form prescribed by the commissioner and state that the vehicle will be used exclusively for a purpose authorized by this section.
> (d) Unmarked vehicles used by the Departments of Revenue and Labor and Industry, fraud unit, in conducting seizures or criminal investigations must be registered and must display passenger vehicle classification license number plates, furnished at cost by the registrar. Original and renewal applications for these passenger vehicle license plates must be accompanied by a certification signed by the commissioner of revenue or the commissioner of labor and industry. The certification must be on a form prescribed by the commissioner and state that the vehicles will be used exclusively for the purposes authorized by this section.
> (e) Unmarked vehicles used by the Division of Disease Prevention and Control of the Department of Health must be registered and must display passenger vehicle classification license number plates. These plates must be furnished at cost by the registrar. Original and renewal applications for these passenger vehicle license plates must be accompanied by a certification signed by the commissioner of health. The certification must be on a form prescribed by the commissioner and state that the vehicles will be used exclusively for the official duties of the Division of Disease Prevention and Control.
> (f) Unmarked vehicles used by staff of the Gambling Control Board in gambling investigations and reviews must be registered and must display passenger vehicle classification license number plates. These plates must be furnished at cost by the registrar. Original and renewal applications for these passenger vehicle license plates must be accompanied by a certification signed by the board chair. The certification must be on a form prescribed by the commissioner and state that the vehicles will be used exclusively for the official duties of the Gambling Control Board.
> (g) Unmarked vehicles used in general investigation, surveillance, supervision, and monitoring by the Department of Human Services' Office of Special Investigations' staff; the Minnesota sex offender program's executive director and the executive director's staff; and the Office of Inspector General's staff, including, but not limited to, county fraud prevention investigators, must be registered and must display passenger vehicle classification license number plates, furnished by the registrar at cost. Original and renewal applications for passenger vehicle license plates must be accompanied by a certification signed by the commissioner of human services. The certification must be on a form prescribed by the commissioner and state that the vehicles must be used exclusively for the official duties of the Office of Special Investigations' staff; the Minnesota sex offender program's executive director and the executive director's staff; and the Office of the Inspector General's staff, including, but not limited to, contract and county fraud prevention investigators.
> (h) Each state hospital and institution for persons who are mentally ill and developmentally disabled may have one vehicle without the required identification on the sides of the vehicle. The vehicle must be registered and must display passenger vehicle classification license number plates. These plates must be furnished at cost by the registrar. Original and renewal applications for these passenger vehicle license plates must be accompanied by a certification signed by the hospital administrator. The certification must be on a form prescribed by the commissioner and state that the vehicles will be used exclusively for the official duties of the state hospital or institution.
> (i) Each county social service agency may have vehicles used for child and vulnerable adult protective services without the required identification on the sides of the vehicle. The vehicles must be registered and must display passenger vehicle classification license number plates. These plates must be furnished at cost by the registrar. Original and renewal applications for these passenger vehicle license plates must be accompanied by a certification signed by the agency administrator. The certification must be on a form prescribed by the commissioner and state that the vehicles will be used exclusively for the official duties of the social service agency.
> (j) All other motor vehicles must be registered and display tax-exempt number plates, furnished by the registrar at cost, except as provided in subdivision 1c. All vehicles required to display tax-exempt number plates must have the name of the state department or political subdivision, nonpublic high school operating a driver education program, licensed commercial driving school, or other qualifying organization or entity, plainly displayed on both sides of the vehicle. This identification must be in a color giving contrast with that of the part of the vehicle on which it is placed and must endure throughout the term of the registration. The identification must not be on a removable plate or placard and must be kept clean and visible at all times; except that a removable plate or placard may be utilized on vehicles leased or loaned to a political subdivision or to a nonpublic high school driver education program.
> Subd. 1a.Special markings on conservation officer vehicle. Notwithstanding the provisions of this section, or any other law to the contrary, motor vehicles of the conservation officer service need not be specially marked in any way.
> Subd. 1b. [Repealed, 2012 c 287 art 4 s 50]
> Subd. 1c.Payment of administrative, plate, and filing fee. The annual administrative fee for a tax-exempt vehicle under this section is $5. The license plate fee for a tax-exempt vehicle, except a trailer, is $10 for two plates per vehicle, payable only on the first tax-exempt registration of the vehicle. The registration period for a tax-exempt vehicle is biennial. The administrative fee is due on March 1 biennially and payable the preceding January 1, with validating stickers issued at time of payment.
> Subd. 1d.State Lottery vehicle. Unmarked passenger vehicles used by the State Lottery for the purpose of conducting security or criminal investigations or ensuring that lottery retailers are in compliance with law and with their contracts are not required to display tax-exempt number plates, but must be registered and must display passenger vehicle license plates. The registrar shall furnish the license plates to the director of the State Lottery at cost. On applying for initial registration or renewal of a registration under this subdivision, the director of the State Lottery must certify, on a form prescribed by the registrar and signed by the director, that the vehicles will be used exclusively for the purposes of this subdivision.
> Subd. 2.Farm vehicle. Implements of husbandry, as defined in section 168A.01, subdivision 8, and tractors used solely for agricultural purposes or tractors, together with trailers or wagons thereto attached, occasionally hauling agricultural products or necessary commodities used on the farm from said farm to and from the usual marketplace of the owner, tractors for drawing threshing machinery and implements of husbandry temporarily moved upon the highway, shall not be taxed as motor vehicles using the public streets and highways and shall be exempt from the provisions of this chapter.
> Subd. 2a.Small farm trailer. Farm trailers with a gross weight of less than 10,000 pounds, drawn by a passenger automobile or farm truck and used exclusively for transporting agricultural products from farm to farm and to and from the usual marketplace of the owner, shall not be taxed as motor vehicles using the public streets and highways and shall be exempt from the provisions of this chapter.
> Subd. 2b.Fertilizer trailer. A trailer used exclusively to carry liquid or dry fertilizer for use on a farm shall not be taxed as a motor vehicle using the public streets and highways and shall be exempt from the provisions of this chapter.
> Subd. 2c. MS 2012 [Expired, 2008 c 350 art 1 s 8]
> Subd. 2d.Electric-assisted bicycles. Electric-assisted bicycles must not be taxed as motor vehicles using the public streets and highways, and are exempt from the provisions of this chapter.
> Subd. 3.Special mobile equipment, snowmobile. Special mobile equipment and snowmobiles shall not be taxed as motor vehicles using the public streets and highways, and shall be exempt from the provisions of this chapter.
> Subd. 3a.Special permits. Motorized golf carts and four-wheel all-terrain vehicles operated under permit and on roadways designated pursuant to section 169.045 are exempt from the provisions of this chapter.
> Subd. 4.Camp equipment. Bunkhouses, supply cars, shop cars, and other similar camp equipment mounted on trailers and used by highway construction contractors exclusively at construction camp sites shall not be taxed as motor vehicles using the public streets and highways and shall be exempt from the provisions of this chapter. Such trailers with such mounted bunkhouses, supply cars, shop cars, and other similar camp equipment thereon shall be listed and taxed as personal property.
> Subd. 5.Carrier of certain equipment. Motor vehicles, which are used primarily for the purpose of carrying sawing machines; well-drilling machines, pump hoists, and other equipment registered under chapter 103I; barn sprayers or corn shellers permanently attached to them, shall not be subject to the registration tax as herein provided, but shall be listed for taxation as personal property as provided by law. The exemption in this subdivision for well-drilling machines, pump hoists, and other equipment registered under chapter 103I applies regardless of whether the well-drilling machine, pump hoist, or other equipment is also carrying materials related to its operation.
> Subd. 5a.Vehicle used for testing. Motor vehicles operated for testing under section 168.25 are not subject to registration taxes under this chapter.
> Subd. 6.Fire truck or ambulance operated without profit. All motor vehicle fire apparatuses and ambulances operated without profit while owned by a farmers' cooperative association, a body of farmers, a volunteer fire department or association, or a group of citizens, and used solely for the extinguishment of fire in the community in which it is so owned and employed or, in the case of an ambulance used only for the benefit of the community in which it is owned or employed, shall be exempt from taxation.
> Subd. 7.Vehicle not used; domiciled in another state. (a) The owner of a motor vehicle that during any calendar year, or in the case of a vehicle registered under section 168.017 during the registration period provided for in that section, is not operated on a public highway is exempt from the provisions of this chapter requiring registration, payment of tax, and penalties for tax nonpayment, but only if the owner of the vehicle first files a verified written application with the registrar, correctly describing the vehicle and certifying that it has not been operated upon a public highway.
> (b) A motor vehicle domiciled in a foreign state, legally licensed in that state, and owned by a Minnesota resident is exempt from this chapter; except that it is subject to section 168.181, subdivision 3, provided, that this exemption does not conflict with any existing reciprocal agreement with the state in which the vehicle is domiciled.
> Subd. 8.60-day exemption for vehicle of new resident. Every passenger automobile, travel trailer, other than manufactured homes, or passenger car utility trailer duly registered in any foreign state, district, territory, or country and displaying all license number plates or like insignia required by the laws of such state, district, territory, or country shall be exempt from the provisions of this chapter during the first 60 days of residence of the owner in this state; provided that if the 60-day period expires after the 15th day of any month, the remainder of that month shall be deemed to be within the 60-day period and provided further that any such vehicles shall become subject to the provisions of this chapter immediately upon transfer of the ownership of such vehicles or upon expiration of the registration.
> Subd. 9.Manufactured homes and park trailers. Manufactured homes and park trailers shall not be taxed as motor vehicles using the public streets and highways and shall be exempt from the motor vehicle tax provisions of this chapter. Except as provided in section 273.125, manufactured homes and park trailers shall be taxed as personal property. The provisions of Minnesota Statutes 1957, section 272.02 or any other act providing for tax exemption shall be inapplicable to manufactured homes and park trailers, except such manufactured homes as are held by a licensed dealer or limited dealer, as defined in section 327B.04, and exempted as inventory under subdivision 9a. Travel trailers not conspicuously displaying current registration plates on the property tax assessment date shall be taxed as manufactured homes if occupied as human dwelling places.
> Subd. 9a.Manufactured home as dealer inventory. Manufactured homes, as defined in section 327.31, subdivision 6, shall be considered as dealer inventory on the January 2 assessment date, if the home is:
> (1) listed as inventory and held by a licensed or limited dealer;
> (2) unoccupied and not available for rent;
> (3) connected or not connected to utilities when located in a manufactured home park; and
> (4) connected or not connected to utilities when located at a dealer's sales center.
> The exemption under this subdivision is allowable for up to five assessment years after the date a home is initially claimed as dealer inventory.
> Subd. 10.Exemption determined by use. If a vehicle is used for a purpose which would make it exempt pursuant to subdivision 1 but title is held by a seller or a vendor or is assigned to a third party under a lease agreement or a lease purchase agreement or installment sale permitted under section 465.71, exemption shall be determined by the use rather than the holder of the title.
> Subd. 11.Semitrailer. Semitrailers as defined in section 168.002, subdivision 30, shall not be taxed as a motor vehicle using the public streets and highways and shall display a number plate for identification purposes only.
> Subd. 12. [Repealed, 1Sp2005 c 6 art 2 s 48]


I'm not reading any of that.


----------



## Polarismalibu

That's a lot to read


----------



## SnoFarmer

BossPlow614;1887138 said:


> I'm not reading any of that.


lol the "farm" tractor, bobcat, back-hoe, etc are not on the exempt list
when used for snow removal/plowing, only when used for AG use.

if snow plowing was AG then your set....


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnoFarmer;1887140 said:


> lol the "farm" tractor, bobcat, back-hoe, etc are not on the exempt list
> when used for snow removal/plowing, only when used for AG use.
> 
> if snow plowing was AG then your set....


Realy it comes down to the officer and what mood he/she is in


----------



## Polarismalibu

0° feels like -19°


----------



## SnowGuy73

1° breezy clear.


----------



## TKLAWN

High of 4 today. 

Cafe all that!


----------



## Polarismalibu

TKLAWN;1887173 said:


> High of 4 today.
> 
> Cafe all that!


I'm surprised it's going to get that high. I'm at -2 now and still dropping


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1887173 said:


> High of 4 today.
> 
> Cafe all that!


Bring it...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1887175 said:


> I'm surprised it's going to get that high. I'm at -2 now and still dropping


I show a high of 0°, but I'm at 1° now....


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1887178 said:


> I show a high of 0°, but I'm at 1° now....


Your closer to the equator than I am


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1887180 said:


> Your closer to the equator than I am


True.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1887085 said:


> Negatrometer.........Oh.....my wife was just so nice tonight and just a pleasure to be around. I can't wait until we both get home from work tomorrow so we can do it all again.


:laughing:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1887178 said:


> I show a high of 0°, but I'm at 1° now....


Come down to cabelas. Its-6 here and Faribault is -2 and under wind chill advisory


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1887108 said:


> I wish I didn't google that. Pretty sure that wouldn't go over well tonight. :laughing:


I did warn you. Bwahahahaha


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I'm gonna say winter is pretty much over for 14. 15 will be busy like a few years ago. Nadda in December and pounded in January and February.


----------



## Doughboy12

I saw -2 on the truck on the way in...way closer to the Equater than most of you...not bano or I think Jim though.


----------



## Green Grass

-8 I should have taken the garbage can out last night.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1887204 said:


> Come down to cabelas. Its-6 here and Faribault is -2 and under wind chill advisory


What are you getting at Cabela's?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1887212 said:


> What are you getting at Cabela's?


Nothing. I know you like cold, Hardee's and cabelas. You can knock out all 3 in one day


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1887210 said:


> -8 I should have taken the garbage can out last night.


At least you won't melt


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Vandals struck a fall officers grave. What are these vandals doing in grave yards? Faribault just had a bunch of vandalisim at a grave yard


----------



## Bill1090

2 balmy degrees out. No idea about a windchill since my wind speed measure taker thing is broke.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1887214 said:


> Nothing. I know you like cold, Hardee's and cabelas. You can knock out all 3 in one day


This is true!

I'm shooting for Hardee's sometime this week as I think I trip to Milaca is due. Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1887221 said:


> Vandals struck a fall officers grave. What are these vandals doing in grave yards? Faribault just had a bunch of vandalisim at a grave yard


Shoot them!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1887231 said:


> This is true!
> 
> I'm shooting for Hardee's sometime this week as I think I trip to Milaca is due. Thumbs Up


I will be in your area this week I believe


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1887231 said:


> This is true!
> 
> I'm shooting for Hardee's sometime this week as I think I trip to Milaca is due. Thumbs Up


:waving: as you go by.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Its weird watching 5/45 since they changed their format and set


----------



## jimslawnsnow

If this actually would happen snow would loose his ice. SSS rink would melt too


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1887234 said:


> I will be in your area this week I believe


Oh yeah, what do you have going on?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1887237 said:


> :waving: as you go by.


Will do!...


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1887239 said:


> Its weird watching 5/45 since they changed their format and set


I'm not watching. What is different?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1887242 said:


> If this actually would happen snow would loose his ice. SSS rink would melt too
> 
> G]http://i62.tinypic.com/fonbxk.png[/IMG]


No picture...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1887246 said:


> I'm not watching. What is different?


Everything besides the people


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1887247 said:


> No picture...


Its there now


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1887243 said:


> Oh yeah, what do you have going on?


Looking at a truck at SSS place


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1887249 said:


> Everything besides the people


Copy that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1887250 said:


> Its there now


Well That would suck...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Jessica miles dress sure is gross


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1887251 said:


> Looking at a truck at SSS place


Sweet!

The one ton dump?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1887256 said:


> Jessica miles dress sure is gross


I didn't see the dress but I most likely would... Thumbs Up


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1887257 said:


> Sweet!
> 
> The one ton dump?


Yeah. Not the greatest color, but could make do


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1887259 said:


> I didn't see the dress but I most likely would... Thumbs Up


Its black with maybe 2" wide white lines running verticle and horizontal.that damn short hair is not a good look for her either


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1887260 said:


> Yeah. Not the greatest color, but could make do


Add on some money and maybe you can get him to repaint it for you.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1887263 said:


> Add on some money and maybe you can get him to repaint it for you.


Or offer to buy him Culver's!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1887263 said:


> Add on some money and maybe you can get him to repaint it for you.


Usually when you buy something you try for less money not more


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1887262 said:


> Its black with maybe 2" wide white lines running verticle and horizontal.that damn short hair is not a good look for her either


Nope, I'm not a fan of short hair either.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1887265 said:


> Usually when you buy something you try for less money not more


Not if its getting a new paint job.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1887268 said:


> Not if its getting a new paint job.


But its a 15 year old plow truck


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1887264 said:


> Or offer to buy him Culver's!


Would be cheaper......one would think


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1887269 said:


> But its a 15 year old plow truck


Never mind........


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1887270 said:


> Would be cheaper......one would think


Or take him to that mexican place he likes.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

He's up early


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1887270 said:


> Would be cheaper......one would think


Culver's and beer!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1887275 said:


> He's up early


I was just going to look there.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1887274 said:


> Or take him to that mexican place he likes.


Which one again?


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1887286 said:


> Which one again?


I don't remember what it's called. Just remember he loves it


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1887288 said:


> I don't remember what it's called. Just remember he loves it


Taco Bell?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1887291 said:


> Taco Bell?


Ha. No.................


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hamelfire;1887288 said:


> I don't remember what it's called. Just remember he loves it


i believe it starts with a z if its not chipolte


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1887298 said:


> i believe it starts with a z if its not chipolte


Zantego..........


----------



## CityGuy

Girl scouts are being allowed to sell cookies online according to kstp. This could be dangerous.


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1887060 said:


> Yeah, 9'2"


Nice, you'll love it.


----------



## Doughboy12

Hamelfire;1887303 said:


> Girl scouts are being allowed to sell cookies online according to kstp. This could be dangerous.


Like being out after 2am.... Nothing good can come from this!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;1887302 said:


> Zantego..........


something like that. we were going to go there a few weeks back. it was right after the conversation on here about it. well anyway, I couldn't remember the name so we went to red lobster which was a miss that night


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1887306 said:


> something like that. we were going to go there a few weeks back. it was right after the conversation on here about it. well anyway, I couldn't remember the name so we went to red lobster which was a miss that night


Yes that was it...I spelled it wrong. Not surprised. I suck at spelling.

http://www.zantigo.com/location.php


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1887305 said:


> Like being out after 2am.... Nothing good can come from this!


I see thin mints in my near future


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;1887308 said:


> Yes that was it...I spelled it wrong. Not surprised. I suck at spelling.
> 
> http://www.zantigo.com/location.php


its a name that's not easily remembered


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1887310 said:


> its a name that's not easily remembered


Until you eat there.....once!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

from novak

Hang in there everyone, a significant temperature moderation starts mid-week. Temps near/above avg. by next weekend


----------



## Doughboy12

Hamelfire;1887309 said:


> I see thin mints in my near future


Well it is getting harder not to eat the entire box at a sitting...they just aren't as filling as they used to be.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;1887315 said:


> Well it is getting harder not to eat the entire box at a sitting...they just aren't as filling as they used to be.


or, as you get older the more room you have to put them?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Doughboy12;1887315 said:


> Well it is getting harder not to eat the entire box at a sitting...they just aren't as filling as they used to be.


Getting kind of ridiculous there's like 8 cookies in a box


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

They're too expensive for what you get. We don't buy them anymore.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1887320 said:


> They're too expensive for what you get. We don't buy them anymore.


This............


----------



## Greenery

SnowGuy73;1886637 said:


> Jeez, that's nuts!


And a permanent went through Pulaski the other day.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1887260 said:


> Yeah. Not the greatest color, but could make do


Maybe tell him to paint it for you. Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1887272 said:


> Never mind........


This.........


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;1887312 said:


> Until you eat there.....once!!!


This... I can't get within 5 miles of a Zantigo and not go


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1887326 said:


> And a permanent went through Pulaski the other day.


Isn't that somewhere up by Buffalo too?


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1887331 said:


> This.........


  :salute:


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnoFarmer;1887134 said:


> Lol if you wade threw it all.
> 
> And a kicker, no red fuel on the road.


Another confusing area. We were told our street sweepers could run dyed fuel and not be in violation. This was by an officer as well as a CVI Small group Seminar.



jimslawnsnow;1887251 said:


> Looking at a truck at SSS place


Bano might come down tomorrow.



LwnmwrMan22;1887320 said:


> They're too expensive for what you get. We don't buy them anymore.


My daughter sells them so I don't have a choice but I'd buy TagAlongs by the pallet anyway. FYI Keebler makes one that is identical to what we call Samoas. They have them at target.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

cbservicesllc;1887334 said:


> This... I can't get within 5 miles of a Zantigo and not go


Thing is there aren't that many around. They closed the one on 65/117th. I could make it to that one in about 5 min if you made all the lights


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1887340
Bano might come down tomorrow.
.[/QUOTE said:


> don't you mean up? I may too. I have to see what happens later today


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1887344 said:


> don't you mean up? I may too. I have to see what happens later today


Yes, up. I'm more accustomed to people coming from the North.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1887340 said:


> Bano might come down tomorrow.


Bidding war!


----------



## andersman02

So I got 18.5mpg on my round trip to b and js yesterday, about 2.5 hrs.

Does winter blend diesel really have a big effect on mpg? Would 20mpg be outta the question in summer?


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1887353 said:


> Bidding war!


Two different vehicles.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Agent confirmed. Tractor will be fixed by insurance. Off to the dealer it goes.

I'll get an estimate from the dealer, get a check from insurance and start shopping Ebay.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1887360 said:


> Agent confirmed. Tractor will be fixed by insurance. Off to the dealer it goes.


That's good news!


----------



## andersman02

LwnmwrMan22;1887360 said:


> Agent confirmed. Tractor will be fixed by insurance. Off to the dealer it goes.


some good news i guess


----------



## banonea

Dont know how everyone else feels about it but i hate holding on to my plow controller while plowing and i hate clutter on my dash from the controller clip, so i did some fabricating to a vent was and came up with a solution. ....




And this is the finished product....





i rest my wrist on the shifter and away i go,workes great and not bad looking either.


----------



## Green Grass

andersman02;1887356 said:


> So I got 18.5mpg on my round trip to b and js yesterday, about 2.5 hrs.
> 
> Does winter blend diesel really have a big effect on mpg? Would 20mpg be outta the question in summer?


You should be able to get 20 in the summer.


----------



## NorthernProServ

andersman02;1887356 said:


> So I got 18.5mpg on my round trip to b and js yesterday, about 2.5 hrs.
> 
> Does winter blend diesel really have a big effect on mpg? Would 20mpg be outta the question in summer?


Maybe, 20 might be pushing it though. If you set speed at 65 and had strong tail wind.....maybe.

Just ran to Duluth and back, cruise set at about 77-80, hand calculated 17.8.

On the way back with about 30 miles left regen kicked in and the mpg display dropped about 2.5 mpg!:redbounce


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1887358 said:


> Two different vehicles.


Ah, too bad.


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;1887364 said:


> Dont know how everyone else feels about it but i hate holding on to my plow controller while plowing and i hate clutter on my dash from the controller clip, so i did some fabricating to a vent was and came up with a solution. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the finished product....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i rest my wrist on the shifter and away i go,workes great and not bad looking either.


The nice thing about the handheld is you can shift, steer, and what ever else while moving the blade.


----------



## NorthernProServ

banonea;1887364 said:


> Dont know how everyone else feels about it but i hate holding on to my plow controller while plowing and i hate clutter on my dash from the controller clip, so i did some fabricating to a vent was and came up with a solution. ....
> 
> And this is the finished product....
> 
> 
> 
> i rest my wrist on the shifter and away i go,workes great and not bad looking either.


Interesting..how does it workout with the air coming through the vents?

What are the wires for under the 4x4 knob ?


----------



## SnoFarmer

andersman02;1887356 said:


> So I got 18.5mpg on my round trip to b and js yesterday, about 2.5 hrs.
> 
> Does winter blend diesel really have a big effect on mpg? Would 20mpg be outta the question in summer?


I think we are still on the OTR additive?
we will see the mix of #2 & #1 increasing now in dec.

Remember that the %of bio went down in the winter blend increasing the btu content of the fuel.

The energy content of conventional diesel can vary
up to 15% from supplier to supplier or from
summer to winter. This variability in conventional diesel is due to changes in its composition which are determined by refining and blending practices. Number 2 diesel fuel usually has higher energy content than Number 1 diesel fuel, with blends of Number 1 and Number 2 varying between the two parent fuel values


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Most of you won't like the new weather story just put out by MSP NWS.


----------



## Doughboy12

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1887319 said:


> Getting kind of ridiculous there's like 8 cookies in a box


this and ...



LwnmwrMan22;1887320 said:


> They're too expensive for what you get. We don't buy them anymore.


...this.


----------



## Doughboy12

andersman02;1887356 said:


> So I got 18.5mpg on my round trip to b and js yesterday, about 2.5 hrs.
> 
> Does winter blend diesel really have a big effect on mpg? Would 20mpg be outta the question in summer?


Yes... like everyone else said so far. Drafting makes it go up to about 35+ :waving:


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1887260 said:


> Yeah. Not the greatest color, but could make do


You dont buy it,i may if he still has it and i get the extra cash


----------



## cbservicesllc

1.5" of snow tomorrow!









































At 30:1 Ratio...


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1887360 said:


> Agent confirmed. Tractor will be fixed by insurance. Off to the dealer it goes.
> 
> I'll get an estimate from the dealer, get a check from insurance and start shopping Ebay.


This is finally the break you have been waiting for...maybe turned the corner?


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1887364 said:


> i rest my wrist on the shifter and away i go,workes great and not bad looking either.


OK, maybe the pictures don't do it justice....:waving::laughing::laughing:


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1887387 said:


> Most of you won't like the new weather story just put out by MSP NWS.


So we should plan on cold and lots of snow...? :waving: payup


----------



## banonea

SnowGuy73;1887373 said:


> The nice thing about the handheld is you can shift, steer, and what ever else while moving the blade.


I do the same with my wrist resting on the shifter. ....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Invoicing done!


----------



## banonea

NorthernProServ;1887377 said:


> Interesting..how does it workout with the air coming through the vents?
> 
> What are the wires for under the 4x4 knob ?


i have the vent blocked off.


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;1887402 said:


> I do the same with my wrist resting on the shifter. ....


I meant while holding the controller..... Never mind.


----------



## Doughboy12

PolarisM might just be starting a new lucrative carreer soon... in this new industry.


----------



## snowman55

Winter is over! Back to clean ups.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1887387 said:


> Most of you won't like the new weather story just put out by MSP NWS.


Already knew that was coming but I still didn't like seeing that. Maybe a big typhoon will come and change everything. It better change before Christmas because I hate snowless, warm Christmases. Its just not right.


----------



## banonea

Here is a better photo. Not sure what wires you are seeing.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1887412 said:


> Already knew that was coming but I still didn't like seeing that. Maybe a big typhoon will come and change everything. It better change before Christmas because I hate snowless, warm Christmases. Its just not right.


What did I say the old saying for ducks on ice in novevember?


----------



## Doughboy12

Well they missed a very important word in this sentence:
"With the average snowfall in Minnesota varying from 36 to 70 inches, hazards produced by blizzards, deep snow pack, and freezing rain can put unprepared motorists at risk."
In this story...annual. after all this isn't Buffalo!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Maybe I'm getting the winter I so richly deserve?

Dropped off the tactor, first thing service guy says "hey, I was just going to call and tell you to bring your 3350 in, there is a new software update for your regen process we got this morning".


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1887418 said:


> Maybe I'm getting the winter I so richly deserve?
> 
> Dropped off the tactor, first thing service guy says "hey, I was just going to call and tell you to bring your 3350 in, there is a new software update for your regen process we got this morning".


You're going to wish you never said that. I thank you in advance Sir.Thumbs Up


----------



## Doughboy12

...select coldest wind chills overnight using wind gusts...
Location wc temp gust time/date
brainerd -39 f -4 f 24 mph 0253 am 12/01
grand marais aprt -39 f -13 f 20 mph 0734 am 12/01
ely -36 f -8 f 27 mph 0252 am 12/01
hibbing -34 f -6 f 31 mph 0353 am 12/01
interntnl falls -34 f -9 f 20 mph 0255 am 12/01
duluth -30 f -5 f 23 mph 0455 am 12/01
superior -26 f -2 f 22 mph 0515 am 12/01
ashland -24 f 0 f 29 mph 0529 am 12/01
phillips -24 f -3 f 17 mph 0615 am 12/01

That didn't work like it was supposed to...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1887421 said:


> You're going to wish you never said that. I thank you in advance Sir.Thumbs Up


I wasn't referring to snow. I was referring to operations.

I am fully prepared to be plowing snow tomorrow at 30:1 ratio.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1887423 said:


> I wasn't referring to snow. I was referring to operations.
> 
> I am fully prepared to be plowing snow tomorrow at 30:1 ratio.


Good save. You better head out soon to start pre-plowing.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Doughboy12;1887422 said:


> ...select coldest wind chills overnight using wind gusts...
> Location wc temp gust time/date
> brainerd -39 f -4 f 24 mph 0253 am 12/01
> grand marais aprt -39 f -13 f 20 mph 0734 am 12/01
> ely -36 f -8 f 27 mph 0252 am 12/01
> hibbing -34 f -6 f 31 mph 0353 am 12/01
> interntnl falls -34 f -9 f 20 mph 0255 am 12/01
> duluth -30 f -5 f 23 mph 0455 am 12/01
> superior -26 f -2 f 22 mph 0515 am 12/01
> ashland -24 f 0 f 29 mph 0529 am 12/01
> phillips -24 f -3 f 17 mph 0615 am 12/01
> 
> That didn't work like it was supposed to...


duluth -30 f to -5 f 23 mph 0455 am 12/01

Thumbs Up the temp is up to 2*F


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1887418 said:


> Maybe I'm getting the winter I so richly deserve?
> 
> Dropped off the tactor, first thing service guy says "hey, I was just going to call and tell you to bring your 3350 in, there is a new software update for your regen process we got this morning".


Nice! Must have had a lot of complaints on Regen...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1887423 said:


> I wasn't referring to snow. I was referring to operations.
> 
> I am fully prepared to be plowing snow tomorrow at 30:1 ratio.


Thanks for the hat tip! Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

I thought I'd take a look at Accuweather. They seem to have it back to cold well before Christmas. I love Accuweather!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1887408 said:


> PolarisM might just be starting a new lucrative carreer soon... in this new industry.


I do know where the otsego place is


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1887413 said:


> Here is a better photo. Not sure what wires you are seeing.


That is interesting


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1887433 said:


> I thought I'd take a look at Accuweather. They seem to have it back to cold well before Christmas. I love Accuweather!


Hahahaha. Whatevs.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1887433 said:


> I thought I'd take a look at Accuweather. They seem to have it back to cold well before Christmas. I love Accuweather!


So many lies in that statement


----------



## CityGuy

Question for you all. The top 12 or so inches of insulation on an exterior wall is wet as is the wall. The wall to the left is pollyed on both sides of framing. I have about a 2 inch air gap between poured and framing.
Do I need to tear out all the insulation and reinsulate?

Do I need to tear out and poly the poured side as well?

Not sure what to do.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1887412 said:


> Already knew that was coming but I still didn't like seeing that. Maybe a big typhoon will come and change everything. It better change before Christmas because I hate snowless, warm Christmases. Its just not right.


Agreed... Brown Christmas sucks...


----------



## Doughboy12

Happy World AIDS Day... go get your free test.


----------



## banonea

Hamelfire;1887439 said:


> Question for you all. The top 12 or so inches of insulation on an exterior wall is wet as is the wall. The wall to the left is pollyed on both sides of framing. I have about a 2 inch air gap between poured and framing.
> Do I need to tear out all the insulation and reinsulate?
> 
> Do I need to tear out and poly the poured side as well?
> 
> Not sure what to do.


pull the plastic off the exterior portion of the wall, re insulate from the top to bottom, that install poly plastic on the interior side only. You're getting condensation because of the two layers of poly


----------



## jimslawnsnow

3 car accident by Texas roadhouse in Roch. One driver not good. Bug leaked all its oil out.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1887439 said:


> Question for you all. The top 12 or so inches of insulation on an exterior wall is wet as is the wall. The wall to the left is pollyed on both sides of framing. I have about a 2 inch air gap between poured and framing.
> Do I need to tear out all the insulation and reinsulate?
> 
> Do I need to tear out and poly the poured side as well?
> 
> Not sure what to do.


If its wet you better figure out why before you put it all back together. And yes you will need to remove the wet insulation for sure.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1887446 said:


> pull the plastic off the exterior portion of the wall, re insulate from the top to bottom, that install poly plastic on the interior side only. You're getting condensation because of the two layers of poly


Unfortunately the wall with double poly is bone dry. The wall in question is pollyed correct just wet at the top.


----------



## banonea

Hamelfire;1887449 said:


> Unfortunately the wall with double poly is bone dry. The wall in question is pollyed correct just wet at the top.


check the top of the wall and see if you got water getting in there, the problem is if you have water running down the outside of the wall it could be behind the siding somewhere is your problem


----------



## unit28

Rain coming I see


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1887448 said:


> If its wet you better figure out why before you put it all back together. And yes you will need to remove the wet insulation for sure.


It's just condensation. I believe it's de to no insulation yet and it's above ground level.

I was just getting ready to insulate that after putting backing in.

If I pull it out and dry out it will mold?


----------



## Doughboy12

Hamelfire;1887454 said:


> It's just condensation. I believe it's de to no insulation yet and it's above ground level.
> 
> I was just getting ready to insulate that after putting backing in.
> 
> If I pull it out and dry out it will mold?


do you have a big enough oven to dry it in? 
Otherwise I doubt it is worth trying...


----------



## CityGuy

Ground level is at about the header for window. Not sure if you can see moisture on wall.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Hamelfire;1887458 said:


> Ground level is at about the header for window. Not sure if you can see moisture on wall.


Sure looks like condensation to me, either leave it open or make sure it's sealed correctly. Anything between open and sealed correctly is a problem


----------



## CityGuy

It's not wet on top of poured wall. Just 12 or so inches of vertical area and as I tear more out it's sporadic.


----------



## Doughboy12

Hamelfire;1887463 said:


> It's not wet on top of poured wall. Just 12 or so inches of vertical area and as I tear more out it's sporadic.


those wet areas are where it wasn't sealed well enough...it is acting like a dehumidifier as the warm moist air inside meets the cold wall, the water condenses on the cold surface...nothing is leaking...IMHO. Thumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1887466 said:


> those wet areas are where it wasn't sealed well enough...it is acting like a dehumidifier as the warm moist air inside meets the cold wall, the water condenses on the cold surface...nothing is leaking...IMHO. Thumbs Up


So run dehumidifier until dry and insulate everything? Floor joist and wall call it good?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1887466 said:


> those wet areas are where it wasn't sealed well enough...it is acting like a dehumidifier as the warm moist air inside meets the cold wall, the water condenses on the cold surface...nothing is leaking...IMHO. Thumbs Up


I believe you are correct.


----------



## banonea

and that's how you change tires on a skid loader


----------



## Doughboy12

Hamelfire;1887469 said:


> So run dehumidifier until dry and insulate everything? Floor joist and wall call it good?


I can't answer that question (If I could I would have suggested it in my "observation") as I have never done this sort of thing. I don't however feel you will be able to make headway with that option, again, IMHO.
I think if you dry the wall with a towel and get it back together and sealed before it gets real damp again you should be good.
If you can wait until it warms up a bit outside and then try that, I would do that.
Please understand that I have no expertise in this work...just some life observations.


----------



## SSS Inc.

My sick five year old is singing Bob the builder song for the sick two year old but he replaced Bob with Bit**. He really doesn't know that word but it sure is funny to hear. Now I have to cleverly get him to stop without bringing attention to it.


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1887473 said:


> and that's how you change tires on a skid loader


Just don't go trying to change the oil like that...get it blocked up.


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1887473 said:


> and that's how you change tires on a skid loader


Exactly. I sometimes put a 4,000 pound pallet on the front so I can change the rears easily. What size tire does that have? I think they are too small but I would take the old tires (this goes for anyone) if they are 12.5-16.


----------



## NorthernProServ

banonea;1887405 said:


> i have the vent blocked off.


ah gocha



banonea;1887413 said:


>





> Here is a better photo. Not sure what wires you are seeing.


From the first pic pictures you posted. Just curious.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1887478 said:


> My sick five year old is singing Bob the builder song for the sick two year old but he replaced Bob with Bit**. He really doesn't know that word but it sure is funny to hear. Now I have to cleverly get him to stop without bringing attention to it.


Tell him to call Mom that word ... Game OVER! Thumbs Up


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1887478 said:


> My sick five year old is singing Bob the builder song for the sick two year old but he replaced Bob with Bit**. He really doesn't know that word but it sure is funny to hear. *Now I have to cleverly get him* *to stop without bringing attention to it*.


You know that Katy Perry song California Girls? There's a line in it that goes like "Sex on the beach...". I didn't want my 4-5 year old girl saying those words at such a young age so I changed it to "SNACKS" on the beach. To this day when that song comes on she says snacks instead of sex.

I can't wait until she gets older and someone corrects her.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1887478 said:


> My sick five year old is singing Bob the builder song for the sick two year old but he replaced Bob with Bit**. He really doesn't know that word but it sure is funny to hear. Now I have to cleverly get him to stop without bringing attention to it.


Haha. Have him sing to mom


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1887488 said:


> You know that Katy Perry song California Girls? There's a line in it that goes like "Sex on the beach...". I didn't want my 4-5 year old girl saying those words at such a young age so I changed it to "SNACKS" on the beach. To this day when that song comes on she says snacks instead of sex.
> 
> I can't wait until she gets older and someone corrects her.


I think everyone had those moments as a kid where you had been saying the wrong thing for years and someone had to call you on it. I used to do that with the names on baseball cards.



Polarismalibu;1887490 said:


> Haha. Have him sing to mom


After last night I might just do that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Two salt calls just came in. Gonna haveta go get pallet #7 this afternoon.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1887491 said:


> After last night I might just do that.


That is the only reason I said that...I'm not normally like that. 
xysport xysport


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1887495 said:


> Two salt calls just came in. Gonna haveta go get pallet #7 this afternoon.


I just got two calls also. Not sure why they called all of a sudden. Not doing mine until tomorrow morning.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1887495 said:


> Two salt calls just came in. Gonna haveta go get pallet #7 this afternoon.


You gotta get bulk save yourself some money


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1887500 said:


> That is the only reason I said that...I'm not normally like that.
> xysport


I'm not like that either and of course she was all smiles today when she left.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1887506 said:


> You gotta get bulk save yourself some money


I know....just didn't work out this season.

I do get a very good price on treated bagged product though, less than $6 / bag, so I'm doing good.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1887509 said:


> I'm not like that either and of course she was all smiles today when she left.


Should a been at Thanksgiving with me. SIL, MIL and my wife were all "moody". Hence the F bomb from the SIl towards the MIL.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1887511 said:


> I know....just didn't work out this season.
> 
> I do get a very good price on treated bagged product though, less than $6 / bag, so I'm doing good.


Where and what?

I need to get some more myself.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1887513 said:


> Should a been at Thanksgiving with me. SIL, MIL and my wife were all "moody". Hence the F bomb from the SIl towards the MIL.


That would have been fun to see.


----------



## banonea

NorthernProServ;1887482 said:


> ah gocha
> 
> From the first pic pictures you posted. Just curious.


now I see them. Those go to the switch for my beacon that I mounted right beside my cigarette lighter. I had the cover plate pulled off while I was wiring when I took this picture


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1887495 said:


> Two salt calls just came in. Gonna haveta go get pallet #7 this afternoon.


This is the reason I hope pallet #7 through 12 are ready to be picked up early this week...


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1887509 said:


> I'm not like that either and of course she was all smiles today when she left.


I would have guessed nothing less...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1887515 said:


> Where and what?
> 
> I need to get some more myself.


Not to be a Richard, but I stumbled into a connection that may or may not be under the table and I cannot give out further info, seriously.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1887523 said:


> Not to be a Richard, but I stumbled into a connection that may or may not be under the table and I cannot give out further info, seriously.


I guess you will have to start "distributing" the product then...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1887526 said:


> I guess you will have to start "distributing" the product then...


I've already asked, but they said no go.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1887527 said:


> I've already asked, but they said no go.


Well I could use a bag or two that "fell off the truck"...:whistling:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Eating a Burger and drinking a beer


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1887540 said:


> Eating a Burger and drinking a beer


Same........


----------



## CityGuy

So the suggestion of a builder friend of mine was to glue foam insulation to the poured wall. Then reinsultating with faced (current is unfaced and only about an inch thick) , then repolly the wall.

Seems ligit to me.

He also said that because It is only condensating at the top I could rip the foam in 2 and just do the top.

I am thinking of using full sheets just to be safe.

Anyone have any thoughts on this?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1887544 said:


> Same........


2nd beer delivered


----------



## jimslawnsnow

7 year old didn't like her bun so she through her Burger under the booth


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Can someone explain to me why geese are still here? Normally they are gone


----------



## Doughboy12

Hamelfire;1887550 said:


> So the suggestion of a builder friend of mine was to glue foam insulation to the poured wall. Then reinsultating with faced (current is unfaced and only about an inch thick) , then repolly the wall.
> 
> Seems ligit to me.
> 
> He also said that because It is only condensating at the top I could rip the foam in 2 and just do the top.
> 
> I am thinking of using full sheets just to be safe.
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts on this?


Do what he said...IMHO, as always. :salute:


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1887564 said:


> Can someone explain to me why geese are still here? Normally they are gone


Open water .... Check
Open fields .... Check

Any more questions?


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1887557 said:


> 7 year old didn't like her bun so she through her Burger under the booth


I'm guessing the 5 second rule doesn't apply in this situation?
And I hate both of you with the burger and the beer talk!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1887554 said:


> 2nd beer delivered


Oh, and you may want to slow down with the 7 YO along...??? 
(unless she has her farm permit...lol)


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;1887569 said:


> Oh, and you may want to slow down with the 7 YO along...???
> (unless she has her farm permit...lol)


Wife was with. We alternate drinking when we go out. One day she has a drink or two the next is my turn and so on


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;1887566 said:


> Open water .... Check
> Open fields .... Check
> 
> Any more questions?


The fields are pretty much open every year. Even last year when it snowed an inch every other day


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1887572 said:


> The fields are pretty much open every year. Even last year when it snowed an inch every other day


I see ducks and geese year around...FWIW


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1887571 said:


> Wife was with. We alternate drinking when we go out. One day she has a drink or two the next is my turn and so on


Always good to have a plan!!!
And the 5 second rule???


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;1887580 said:


> Always good to have a plan!!!
> And the 5 second rule???


It was there a little while before we noticed it


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1887582 said:


> It was there a little while before we noticed it


I guess its back to grilled cheese??? :laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

For you fire fighters...

http://www.startribune.com/local/north/283833261.html


----------



## banonea

Hamelfire;1887550 said:


> So the suggestion of a builder friend of mine was to glue foam insulation to the poured wall. Then reinsultating with faced (current is unfaced and only about an inch thick) , then repolly the wall.
> 
> Seems ligit to me.
> 
> He also said that because It is only condensating at the top I could rip the foam in 2 and just do the top.
> 
> I am thinking of using full sheets just to be safe.
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts on this?


That will work


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got a quote from the dealer to fix the tractor.

I was right with the $4,000 number..... $4,532 to fix.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1887624 said:


> Got a quote from the dealer to fix the tractor.
> 
> I was right with the $4,000 number..... $4,532 to fix.


What's that price include?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1887624 said:


> Got a quote from the dealer to fix the tractor.
> 
> I was right with the $4,000 number..... $4,532 to fix.


All cosmetic?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Roof piece is $1,000.

The air blower got oil in it and shorted out.

That part is $2250.

$675 in labor.

Some tax, the rest is all $30-75 parts.

After throwing in the $215 to stand it back up, a little under $4800.





1J050-18004 ASSY BLOWER,AIR KU Y 2,264. 35



The blower needs to come over from Japan, IF they have one.


----------



## andersman02

LwnmwrMan22;1887669 said:


> Roof piece is $1,000.
> 
> The air blower got oil in it and shorted out.
> 
> That part is $2250.
> 
> $675 in labor.
> 
> Some tax, the rest is all $30-75 parts.
> 
> After throwing in the $215 to stand it back up, a little under $4800.
> 
> 1J050-18004 ASSY BLOWER,AIR KU Y 2,264. 35
> 
> The blower needs to come over from Japan, IF they have one.


Atleast you have your health


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dahl says slick am and pm commute tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

More snow Thursday.


----------



## Doughboy12

andersman02;1887678 said:


> Atleast you have your health


...And good insurance!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Kstp, 
A bigger storm system should take shape late next week. Right now it looks as though it's going to warm up into the upper 30s to low 40s, with a pretty good chance for rain and snow developing by Friday of that week. It's a long ways out there, so a lot can change before it gets here, but it's another one of those systems that's worth watching.


O please. Make sure you tune into us every night sense we have no other weather to talk about so we are going to get people worked up about a chance of snow 13 days out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1887701 said:


> Kstp,
> A bigger storm system should take shape late next week. Right now it looks as though it's going to warm up into the upper 30s to low 40s, with a pretty good chance for rain and snow developing by Friday of that week. It's a long ways out there, so a lot can change before it gets here, but it's another one of those systems that's worth watching.
> 
> O please. Make sure you tune into us every night sense we have no other weather to talk about so we are going to get people worked up about a chance of snow 13 days out.


I'm more concerned for Monday.... although it should be above freezing.

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/d...ted&hours=hr144hr150hr156hr162hr168hr174hr180


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1887705 said:


> I'm more concerned for Monday.... although it should be above freezing.
> 
> http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/d...ted&hours=hr144hr150hr156hr162hr168hr174hr180


That will change


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1887705 said:


> I'm more concerned for Monday.... although it should be above freezing.
> 
> http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/d...ted&hours=hr144hr150hr156hr162hr168hr174hr180


Nice edit


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1887705 said:


> I'm more concerned for Monday.... although it should be above freezing.
> 
> http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/d...ted&hours=hr144hr150hr156hr162hr168hr174hr180


What concerns me if that's the way it happens is no one is talking about it


----------



## qualitycut

Meteo is only at 1.8 at 18:1 would probably be closer to 15 also


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1887513 said:


> Should a been at Thanksgiving with me. SIL, MIL and my wife were all "moody". Hence the F bomb from the SIl towards the MIL.


at least this didnt happen


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1887752 said:


> at least this didnt happen


Fake........


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1887701 said:


> O please. Make sure you tune into us every night sense we have no other weather to talk about so we are going to get people worked up about a chance of snow 13 days out.


This..........


----------



## unit28

Im at nearly 1/2 inch rain mon night


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

An email forwarded from a property manager. She figured we don't see enough of these....



Figured it was incumbent upon me to tell you that last week (after our conversation) the parking lot at Quacks was absolutely, positively the cleanest it has ever been after a snow event. Seriously! Seems like no big deal, but was very impressed Friday @ 9:00am it was immaculate.
Kudos
Gordy


----------



## unit28

When I posted the other day about isotachs flat lining

NWS sees iy now also


ALTHOUGH THE STORM SYSTEM OFF THE WEST COAST WILL NOT DIRECTLY 
AFFECT OUR WX...IT WILL INDIRECTLY AFFECT THE WX BY LIFTING THE MEAN 
UPPER LOW THAT HAS BEEN ORIENTED OVER HUDSON BAY FURTHER TO THE 
NORTH. THEREFORE...ALLOWING MORE PACIFIC TYPE AIR MASSES OVER THE 
UPPER MIDWEST. THERE WILL BE ONE MORE ARCTIC TYPE FRONT MOVING 
ACROSS THE UPPER MIDWEST WEDNESDAY...WHICH WILL HOLD DOWN TEMPS. BUT 
BY WEDNESDAY NIGHT AND THURSDAY...THE MEAN FLOW WILL SHIFT TO A MORE 
WEST/SW FLOW. THIS IS ALSO EVIDENT IN THE 5-DAY 50H MEAN FLOW WHICH 
AGAIN IS MORE PROGRESSIVE AND ZONAL THIS WEEKEND/NEXT WEEK.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1887771 said:


> An email forwarded from a property manager. She figured we don't see enough of these....
> 
> Figured it was incumbent upon me to tell you that last week (after our conversation) the parking lot at Quacks was absolutely, positively the cleanest it has ever been after a snow event. Seriously! Seems like no big deal, but was very impressed Friday @ 9:00am it was immaculate.
> Kudos
> Gordy


They send it to the wrong company.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1887771 said:


> An email forwarded from a property manager. She figured we don't see enough of these....
> 
> Figured it was incumbent upon me to tell you that last week (after our conversation) the parking lot at Quacks was absolutely, positively the cleanest it has ever been after a snow event. Seriously! Seems like no big deal, but was very impressed Friday @ 9:00am it was immaculate.
> Kudos
> Gordy


Norman Quacks?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ian says maybe 1/10" tomorrow.


----------



## CityGuy

Can I just give up?
A 5/8" water line fitting just let loose. Thank goodness I was down there to shut water off right away. Ofcourse I was standing within feet of it and look like I went swimming.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1887794 said:


> Norman Quacks?


Yeah, we picked up that strip mall as well as the real estate office across the street this year.


----------



## qualitycut

Hamelfire;1887805 said:


> Can I just give up?
> A 5/8" water line fitting just let loose. Thank goodness I was down there to shut water off right away. Ofcourse I was standing within feet of it and look like I went swimming.


Geez lwmr. .....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just got a call from the dealer... '06 Ram needs $1700 in repairs.

Trying to figure out where that fine line is of running older stuff and putting money into it, vs. new and having lifetime warranties.


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1887830 said:


> Just got a call from the dealer... '06 Ram needs $1700 in repairs.
> 
> Trying to figure out where that fine line is of running older stuff and putting money into it, vs. new and having lifetime warranties.


about 7-8-900 a month:salute:


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1887775 said:


> They send it to the wrong company.


Jeez Richard!


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1887841 said:


> Jeez Richard!


Everyone is to nice on here lately; )


----------



## banonea

I'm happy today,got a wiper on the skid loader and 4 75% mounted on it for $220.00. Now i can do something instead of always getting stuck.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hamelfire;1887805 said:


> Can I just give up?
> A 5/8" water line fitting just let loose. Thank goodness I was down there to shut water off right away. Ofcourse I was standing within feet of it and look like I went swimming.


Hey, it's a good thing you were there to shut it off... copper, pvc, pex?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1887830 said:


> Just got a call from the dealer... '06 Ram needs $1700 in repairs.
> 
> Trying to figure out where that fine line is of running older stuff and putting money into it, vs. new and having lifetime warranties.


What kind of repairs??


----------



## djagusch

For the western plow lovers on this thread. Going to buy a 08 f250 with 38,000 miles, city owned. Has a 08 western 8.5 poly mvp. Plow looks really clean. 

What would that plow fetch on craigslist or would anyone be interested in it. Rather replace it with a boss plow so I can swap plows between all the trucks.


----------



## djagusch

cbservicesllc;1887874 said:


> What kind of repairs??


It's basic maintenance of a plow truck I gathered from him earlier today. Some u joints in the axle, a driveshaft, and abs module. Guessing some bearings in there too.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1887872 said:


> Hey, it's a good thing you were there to shut it off... copper, pvc, pex?


Copper. Just sodered it back togeter for tonight. Replacing with pex tommorrow night. Have to pick up a few things and I don't feel like running to Menards tonight after my "shower".


----------



## Polarismalibu

djagusch;1887877 said:


> For the western plow lovers on this thread. Going to buy a 08 f250 with 38,000 miles, city owned. Has a 08 western 8.5 poly mvp. Plow looks really clean.
> 
> What would that plow fetch on craigslist or would anyone be interested in it. Rather replace it with a boss plow so I can swap plows between all the trucks.


Probably $4,500 with the mount and everything maybe closer to 5k for the right person with the same truck


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;1887877 said:


> for the western plow lovers on this thread. Going to buy a 08 f250 with 38,000 miles, city owned. Has a 08 western 8.5 poly mvp. Plow looks really clean.
> 
> What would that plow fetch on craigslist or would anyone be interested in it. Rather replace it with a boss plow so i can swap plows between all the trucks.


4-4500.......


----------



## qualitycut

There are some on cl for 4 and a few at 4800. All 2011 and newer


----------



## SSS Inc.

djagusch;1887877 said:


> For the western plow lovers on this thread. Going to buy a 08 f250 with 38,000 miles, city owned. Has a 08 western 8.5 poly mvp. Plow looks really clean.
> 
> What would that plow fetch on craigslist or would anyone be interested in it. Rather replace it with a boss plow so I can swap plows between all the trucks.


Good luck with the truck. Usually we have pretty good luck with former city vehicles.


----------



## skorum03

Pulled the trigger tonight


----------



## skorum03

So now it won't snow


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;1887944 said:


> So now it won't snow


Thanks a bunch! Plow looks nice (as it should I suppose).


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1887950 said:


> Thanks a bunch! Plow looks nice (as it should I suppose).


Yeah I thought so. Found it on Craigslist last night down in Rosemount
Called him today and picked it up. Just gotta swap the mount it came with for an 09 for the one that fits my 01


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;1887963 said:


> Yeah I thought so. Found it on Craigslist last night down in Rosemount
> Called him today and picked it up. Just gotta swap the mount it came with for an 09 for the one that fits my 01


It looks pretty darn clean for a used plow. Hopefully you got it for a fair price and it works out for you. Thumbs Up


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1887830 said:


> Just got a call from the dealer... '06 Ram needs $1700 in repairs.
> 
> Trying to figure out where that fine line is of running older stuff and putting money into it, vs. new and having lifetime warranties.


Just put $2500 in my 07
Still less than a payment.


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1887993 said:


> It looks pretty darn clean for a used plow. Hopefully you got it for a fair price and it works out for you. Thumbs Up


Only used half of last season According to the guy I bought it from. Paid 5K..... Came with everything I need.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1888000 said:


> Just put $2500 in my 07
> Still less than a payment.


That's what I try to tell myself.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1887917 said:


> Probably $4,500 with the mount and everything maybe closer to 5k for the right person with the same truck


5k is a stretch and it depends on how fast he wants to sell. I myself would be highly interested for 3500. anymore than 4500 you might as well get new


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1888000 said:


> Just put $2500 in my 07
> Still less than a payment.


That's like 2.5 payments


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1888007 said:


> 5k is a stretch and it depends on how fast he wants to sell. I myself would be highly interested for 3500. anymore than 4500 you might as well get new


That's why I said if someone had the same truck and didn't have to change any if the mount or headlight harness


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1888023 said:


> That's why I said if someone had the same truck and didn't have to change any if the mount or headlight harness


I bet you can get a plow side for 5k 5.5k new


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1888022 said:


> That's like 2.5 payments


just over 4 payments on my 14. do that 2-3 times a year and its way better with new. no down time or worry about down time. lwnmrs luck it would be every snow 6" or more


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1888037 said:


> just over 4 payments on my 14. do that 2-3 times a year and its way better with new. no down time or worry about down time. lwnmrs luck it would be every snow 6" or more


If someone has to dump $5-$7,500 annually on a used truck they bought the wrong one or have really bad luck.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1888022 said:


> That's like 2.5 payments


Yes but less than once a year...so divide it by12.


----------



## qualitycut

For me having one new truck gives me a piece of mind that 1 SHOULD always be operational. Having a few truck payments and all the extra debt would suck.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1888050 said:


> Yes but less than once a year...so divide it by12.


And next year you might not need much of anything.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1888042 said:


> If someone has to dump $5-$7,500 annually on a used truck they bought the wrong one or have really bad luck.


I would never dump that much annually on a used truck.

The question comes into play at a time like now.

Basically rebuild the front end. Plow has a new cutting edge.

Could I get $28,000 for this truck with a plow?

If so I could buy a new one for about $12k more with a new plow and lifetime warranty.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Basically I look at my trucks, other than the 3 we use daily for summer work, work about 18 days / year on an average year.

If I bought a new truck, that means that those days cost me $500 just for the truck. Hard to plow for that.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1888055 said:


> And next year you might not need much of anything.


***knocks on wood***


----------



## Doughboy12

What is all this lifetime warranty talk?


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1888071 said:


> What is all this lifetime warranty talk?


Dodge gives you a truck and a lifetime warranty


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1888074 said:


> Dodge gives you a truck and a lifetime warranty


Well that is the only way I would have a Dodge...they GAVE it to me. Hahahaha.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1888074 said:


> Dodge gives you a truck and a lifetime warranty


They don't give it to you, but you can buy a bumper to bumper lifetime warranty on Dodge trucks. It's about $3,000 and you basically spread it out over the life of the loan, or whatever amount of time you want.

My '14 it's spread over the life of the loan, my '13 I have 2 more payments and it's done.

If you pay it off in 18 months, it's interest free.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1888052 said:


> For me having one new truck gives me a piece of mind that 1 SHOULD always be operational. Having a few truck payments and all the extra debt would suck.


This is where I'm trying to balance two truck payments and 3 trucks that are paid for, but aren't under warranty.


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;1887883 said:


> It's basic maintenance of a plow truck I gathered from him earlier today. Some u joints in the axle, a driveshaft, and abs module. Guessing some bearings in there too.


Copy that... :salute:


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1888022 said:


> That's like 2.5 payments


  :crying:


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1888037 said:


> just over 4 payments on my 14. do that 2-3 times a year and its way better with new. no down time or worry about down time. lwnmrs luck it would be every snow 6" or more


I think the downtime and worry is more than anything... I know it is for me... If I had "extra" trucks laying around  than I probably wouldn't be trying to upgrade my 1999 F250... Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1888065 said:


> Basically I look at my trucks, other than the 3 we use daily for summer work, work about 18 days / year on an average year.
> 
> If I bought a new truck, that means that those days cost me $500 just for the truck. Hard to plow for that.


We have several trucks that do nothing but plow and I could never justify a new one sitting all summer. A few of the trucks are ones that get used a lot by a few of us so that's different(Its still hard for me to wrap my head around $40-45-50-60,000 pickup trucks). I can buy a nice Dump truck for that kind of money. On the older ones sure you'll have a a big ticket item now and then but generally they have been in our care for years and many seasons nothing is needed but an oil change. If you're a one man band I can understand having a newer one just to minimize problems and you'll be driving it a ton. I have always laughed when guys knocked other guys with older trucks. I have seen plenty of $4,000-8,000 units push giant storms and come out unscathed. Who's making more money at that point. Don't get me wrong, I'm not advocating everyone uses a bunch of junk but I think sometimes people get too wrapped up in buying a fleet of new trucks because its fairly easy to do and they look nice. If its just for snow use you really need to watch what the costs are.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1888086 said:


> Copy that... :salute:


Read speed sensor is out, possibly the ABS module.

Both outer u joints on the front, along with the front drive shaft needs to be replaced even though we replaced it last year.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1888093 said:


> Read speed sensor is out, possibly the ABS module.
> 
> Both outer u joints on the front, along with the front drive shaft needs to be replaced *even though we replaced it last year.*


Whaaaaaa?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1888092 said:


> We have several trucks that do nothing but plow and I could never justify a new one sitting all summer. A few of the trucks are ones that get used a lot by a few of us so that's different(Its still hard for me to wrap my head around $40-45-50-60,000 pickup trucks). I can buy a nice Dump truck for that kind of money. On the older ones sure you'll have a a big ticket item now and then but generally they have been in our care for years and many seasons nothing is needed but an oil change. If you're a one man band I can understand having a newer one just to minimize problems and you'll be driving it a ton. I have always laughed when guys knocked other guys with older trucks. I have seen plenty of $4,000-8,000 units push giant storms and come out unscathed. Who's making more money at that point. Don't get me wrong, I'm not advocating everyone uses a bunch of junk but I think sometimes people get too wrapped up in buying a fleet of new trucks because its fairly easy to do and they look nice. If its just for snow use you really need to watch what the costs are.


And that's why I sold my '11 last year, and found 2 '01 for $5,000 each.

There were quite a few this fall for $4,000-$5,000 and would have bought them if I didn't have so much of my ACCTS in receivables.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1888093 said:


> Read speed sensor is out, possibly the ABS module.
> 
> Both outer u joints on the front, along with the front drive shaft needs to be replaced even though we replaced it last year.


Might want to get someone else to put this next one in. 
They shouldn't need to be replaced that often unless something else is taking it out. Like plowing 100% in 4 wheel drive.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1888096 said:


> Whaaaaaa?


Right.... We are trying to figure out if the shop that we had been using was too cheap, not fixing it properly, so it's at a different shop this time.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1888102 said:


> Right.... We are trying to figure out if the shop that we had been using was too cheap, not fixing it properly, so it's at a different shop this time.


Well I just said that...lol


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1888042 said:


> If someone has to dump $5-$7,500 annually on a used truck they bought the wrong one or have really bad luck.


Not really then point I was making. Everyone knows their vehicles. If he puts in 2800 now is there a lot more he's going to spend down the road in 15. If another 3k-6k are going to be needed then dump it. If not, plow on


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1888093 said:


> Read speed sensor is out, possibly the ABS module.
> 
> Both outer u joints on the front, along with the front drive shaft needs to be replaced even though we replaced it last year.


Are there any mechanics in your area besides the dealer? We have have been fortunate to have a great relationship with our off site mechanics for 40 years now. They literally drop what they're doing to help us if we need it. I just can't imagine going to a dealer for everything. Its gotta be more expensive than I am paying. For the record I do feel pretty lucky with the set up we have.

Edit: I thought everything was going to the dealer......maybe not based on what I just read.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1888102 said:


> Right.... We are trying to figure out if the shop that we had been using was too cheap, not fixing it properly, so it's at a different shop this time.


Gotcha... For anyone in my parts... I highly recommend Proven Force Clutch and U Joint in Maple Grove... We do all of our Ball Joints and Drive shafts at our shop, but they press all of our U Joints, Ball Joints, and Seals... Been using them for years...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1888062 said:


> I would never dump that much annually on a used truck.
> 
> The question comes into play at a time like now.
> 
> Basically rebuild the front end. Plow has a new cutting edge.
> 
> Could I get $28,000 for this truck with a plow?
> 
> If so I could buy a new one for about $12k more with a new plow and lifetime warranty.


Good luck with 28k. I hope your joking. For 12k more you can buy a new tradesman with a new plow


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1888107 said:


> Not really then point I was making. Everyone knows their vehicles. If he puts in 2800 now is there a lot more he's going to spend down the road in 15. If another 3k-6k are going to be needed then dump it. If not, plow on


I got ya now. Thumbs Up


----------



## OC&D

Doughboy12;1888101 said:


> Like plowing 100% in 4 wheel drive.


 I'm not sure how this would take out one's front shaft.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1888107 said:


> Not really then point I was making. Everyone knows their vehicles. If he puts in 2800 now is there a lot more he's going to spend down the road in 15. If another 3k-6k are going to be needed then dump it. If not, plow on


Besdides the fact you don't always know when something is going to go.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1888111 said:


> Good luck with 28k. I hope your joking. For 12k more you can buy a new tradesman with a new plow


Ummmm...that's pretty much what I said in my post??? But there are guys that want the 5.9 diesels, that's why they hold their values. I only have 109k miles on the truck.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1888113 said:


> I'm not sure how this would take out one's front shaft.


I ignored that comment. Not sure how you WOULDN'T plow 100% in 4 wheel drive, especially with a diesel and V-plow. Not much traction on the back end unless you have 3,000 lbs ballast.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Man, Wilcox has a TON of 2015 gassers in the $33-35k range. Regular cabs AND crew cabs.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1888118 said:


> I ignored that comment. Not sure how you WOULDN'T plow 100% in 4 wheel drive, especially with a diesel and V-plow. Not much traction on the back end unless you have 3,000 lbs ballast.


I've never bothered with ballast and in most cases when the plow is on the truck, the truck is in 4WD unless I'm on dry pavement. The only front shaft I ever had an issue with was on a '94 F350 I had--the CV joint went to pot.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1888118 said:


> I ignored that comment. Not sure how you WOULDN'T plow 100% in 4 wheel drive, especially with a diesel and V-plow. Not much traction on the back end unless you have 3,000 lbs ballast.


Outside of the midwest it seems to be the norm or so I've read in other threads on this site. Some of these guys seem just as baffled at people using 4x4 as we are for not using it.  I get about two feet if I forget to put my truck in 4x4 when I start plowing.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1888118 said:


> I ignored that comment. Not sure how you WOULDN'T plow 100% in 4 wheel drive, especially with a diesel and V-plow. Not much traction on the back end unless you have 3,000 lbs ballast.


I'm sorry...was I that far off the mark?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Very seldom do my trucks come out of 4 wheel drive in the winter.

My road is solid ice all winter (gravel road) and I will take it out of 4 wheel once I get on a blacktop road, but as soon as there's snow on the road, whether .25" or 25", they are in 4x4.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1888126 said:


> I'm sorry...was I that far off the mark?


No, just not sure what you meant.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1888127 said:


> Very seldom do my trucks come out of 4 wheel drive in the winter.
> 
> My road is solid ice all winter (gravel road) and I will take it out of 4 wheel once I get on a blacktop road, but as soon as there's snow on the road, whether .25" or 25", they are in 4x4.


I am seldom in 4 wheel unles it is to climb my driveway. So I guess I will learn when I really plow a good snowfall. 
Remember... I don't know what I am doing and try to remind you guys of that fact as much as I can...;-)


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1888116 said:


> Ummmm...that's pretty much what I said in my post??? But there are guys that want the 5.9 diesels, that's why they hold their values. *I only have 109k miles on the truck*.


Which is basically brand new...


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1888123 said:


> Outside of the midwest it seems to be the norm or so I've read in other threads on this site. Some of these guys seem just as baffled at people using 4x4 as we are for not using it.  I get about two feet if I forget to put my truck in 4x4 when I start plowing.


I've noticed that around here as well. They really like to plow in 2WD with a crap load of ballast in the back. Whatever works, I guess.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1888132 said:


> Which is basically brand new...


Right.... Plus it's paid for.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1888128 said:


> No, just not sure what you meant.


I must be confused about what shaft you are talking about.... I will listen more and talk less. Yeh like I have that self control.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1888123 said:


> Outside of the midwest it seems to be the norm or so I've read in other threads on this site. Some of these guys seem just as baffled at people using 4x4 as we are for not using it.  I get about two feet if I forget to put my truck in 4x4 when I start plowing.


Really? So... what's wrong with all of us? Or is it all of them?

Are we ON something; or ON TO something? xysport


----------



## Doughboy12

OC&D;1888134 said:


> I've noticed that around here as well. They really like to plow in 2WD with a crap load of ballast in the back. Whatever works, I guess.


I was under the impression that the balast was more to take some of the load off the front as much or more than it was for traction.


----------



## OC&D

Doughboy12;1888137 said:


> I must be confused about what shaft you are talking about.... I will listen more and talk less. Yeh like I have that self control.


The front driveshaft is between the transfer case and the front differential.

Regardless, plowing in 4WD 100% of the time should not take out any shaft.*

*There has to be a joke in there somewhere.


----------



## Doughboy12

On another note... State sled trails opened today...if theyy have snow and have been groomed.


----------



## OC&D

Doughboy12;1888141 said:


> I was under the impression that the balast was more to take some of the load off the front as much or more than it was for traction.


It could remove weight from the front end provided the ballast was behind the rear axle. If it's over it or in front of it, it's either having zero effect, or it's loading it more. In every case though, it will increase your traction on the rear wheels.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1888131 said:


> I am seldom in 4 wheel unles it is to climb my driveway. So I guess I will learn when I really plow a good snowfall.
> Remember... I don't know what I am doing and try to remind you guys of that fact as much as I can...;-)


The first 4" storm you will get about 3' before ya can't go no more.Thumbs Up



OC&D;1888134 said:


> I've noticed that around here as well. They really like to plow in 2WD with a crap load of ballast in the back. Whatever works, I guess.


Well, we buy 4x4's so we don't have to do it. I don't get these people. 


cbservicesllc;1888138 said:


> Really? So... what's wrong with all of us? Or is it all of them?
> 
> Are we ON something; or ON TO something? xysport


I think we are on to something. People are really passionate about it in other threads too, like they're better than us. Not sure about you but the last thing I'm going to do is leave a 4x4 truck in two wheel drive when plowing.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1888143 said:


> The front driveshaft is between the transfer case and the front differential.
> 
> Regardless, plowing in 4WD 100% of the time should not take out any shaft.*
> 
> *There has to be a joke in there somewhere.


I plow my **** *** *** **** ******* *****!Thumbs Up


----------



## OC&D

Doughboy12;1888144 said:


> On another note... State sled trails opened today...if theyy have snow and have been groomed.


And in other news I picked up a bottle of RUM CHATA today! I'm now trying to exercise restraint.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1888120 said:


> Man, Wilcox has a TON of 2015 gassers in the $33-35k range. Regular cabs AND crew cabs.


I know been dealing with them. Lots of them sitting all over


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1888154 said:


> I plow my **** *** *** **** ******* *****!Thumbs Up


Haha! Good one!


----------



## MNPLOWCO

like LWNMWR, I'm always in 4x4 except asphalt. I can't get started in 2WD for many of my pushes. I have weight in the rear to offset the plow per manufacturer's spec. I still spin in 2WD on flat surfaces. I would lose too much time spinning every push...even when pushing lightly on the gas.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1888151 said:


> The first 4" storm you will get about 3' before ya can't go no more.Thumbs Up
> 
> Well, we buy 4x4's so we don't have to do it. I don't get these people.
> 
> I think we are on to something. People are really passionate about it in other threads too, like they're better than us. *Not sure about you but the last thing I'm going to do is leave a 4x4 truck in two wheel drive when plowing.*


Copy that... :salute:


----------



## Camden

OC&D;1888134 said:


> I've noticed that around here as well. They really like to plow in 2WD with a crap load of ballast in the back. Whatever works, I guess.


I had a sub that liked to plow in 2wd. I never understood it but one time we were plowing in an enclosed area and his wheels were spinning like crazy (I'm 100' away watching this) and all of a sudden he caught traction and it shot his truck right through the fence. :realmad:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

OC&D;1888134 said:


> I've noticed that around here as well. They really like to plow in 2WD with a crap load of ballast in the back. Whatever works, I guess.


It seems that when it snows elsewhere, it seems to warm up after. Here we use salt and turn the packed snow into slush which freezes or we get freezing rain first making everything a skating rink. Plus guys in southern states that get snow, plow what every couple weeks and I bet by the time they get done the snow is melted or close to it


----------



## Camden

OC&D;1888155 said:


> And in other news I picked up a bottle of RUM CHATA today! I'm now trying to exercise restraint.


If my wife sees this she's going to want to come over.


----------



## Doughboy12

OC&D;1888146 said:


> It could remove weight from the front end provided the ballast was behind the rear axle. If it's over it or in front of it, it's either having zero effect, or it's loading it more. In every case though, it will increase your traction on the rear wheels.


That is why they tell you to put it against the tailgate.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1888151 said:


> I think we are on to something. People are really passionate about it in other threads too, like they're better than us. Not sure about you but the last thing I'm going to do is leave a 4x4 truck in two wheel drive when plowing.


It's true. They get all Polly Prissy Pants on those of us using 4WD when plowing. Whatever. I suppose they like to churn their own butter and start fires with a bow-drill too. Maybe they've spent too much time in Lancaster county.


----------



## OC&D

Camden;1888174 said:


> If my wife sees this she's going to want to come over.


Is she feeling lonely? 

Edit: All kidding aside, your wife has good taste. I'm on to rum & Coke now. I can't drink too much of it at once anyhow.


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;1888172 said:


> I had a sub that liked to plow in 2wd. I never understood it but one time we were plowing in an enclosed area and his wheels were spinning like crazy (I'm 100' away watching this) and all of a sudden he caught traction and it shot his truck right through the fence. :realmad:


I think it comes from a mudding background. Do what you can in 2 wheel cause if you get stuck in 4 wheel you are done.


----------



## Deershack

Apparently Quality is not going to be needing me at this time, so if anyone needs a fill in skid operator or driver, let me know.


----------



## SnoFarmer

OC&D;1888146 said:


> It could remove weight from the front end provided the ballast was behind the rear axle. If it's over it or in front of it, it's either having zero effect, or it's loading it more. In every case though, it will increase your traction on the rear wheels.


lol if it's in front of the rear axle it's ballast, if it's behind the rear axle it's counter weight.

I use counter weight(heavy plow) and some ballast,and of course 90% of my plowing is done in 4x4.


----------



## SnoFarmer

oh ya it's -1*F


----------



## qualitycut

Deershack;1888181 said:


> Apparently Quality is not going to be needing me at this time, so if anyone needs a fill in skid operator or driver, let me know.


Yea sorry about that, the pissed me off. I just put a bid in on a 52 unit townhouse so i will keep ya in the loop.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1888120 said:


> Man, Wilcox has a TON of 2015 gassers in the $33-35k range. Regular cabs AND crew cabs.


Hmmm.... a ton of Dodge pickups waiting to be sold...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

It looks like you metro guys may get some light snow tomorrow. Salt run?


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1888185 said:


> Hmmm.... a ton of Dodge pickups waiting to be sold...


Even at fire sale pricing.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

I never understood the 2wd deal. I stopped responding to the "can I plow with a 2wd truck?" Threads. Every time I'd get blasted because I would say no


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1888185 said:


> Hmmm.... a ton of Dodge pickups waiting to be sold...


I was at a ford dealer today. Said they've never had so many 250&350 not selling. I've also noticed that the loaded trucks of all brands not selling quick.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

jimslawnsnow;1888186 said:


> It looks like you metro guys may get some light snow tomorrow. Salt run?


I'd say no, but what do I know


----------



## Drakeslayer

cbservicesllc;1888185 said:


> Hmmm.... a ton of Dodge pickups waiting to be sold...


Kind of like all those boss plows:laughing::laughing:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1888188 said:


> I never understood the 2wd deal. I stopped responding to the "can I plow with a 2wd truck?" Threads. Every time I'd get blasted because I would say no


I don't think I've ever replied to one. Figured they can find out why. Only way I would is a one ton dump with sander and no inclines. I have hard enough in 4wd with inclines when slick


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1888189 said:


> I was at a ford dealer today. Said they've never had so many 250&350 not selling. I've also noticed that the loaded trucks of all brands not selling quick.


Really? Thats how my dads work orders 90% of them and they are moving them.


----------



## BossPlow614

For those that are good with reading the models, what's the weather look like Thursday night through Sunday? Any chance for snow?


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1888196 said:


> For those that are good with reading the models, what's the weather look like Thursday night through Sunday? Any chance for snow?


Possibly 1-2 sunday night


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1888186 said:


> It looks like you metro guys may get some light snow tomorrow. Salt run?


Hopefully!!! payup


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1888087 said:


> :crying:


It's not so bad lol


----------



## Deershack

qualitycut;1888184 said:


> Yea sorry about that, the pissed me off. I just put a bid in on a 52 unit townhouse so i will keep ya in the loop.


That stuff happens. Lawnmn wanted me to service a salt/sand only apt complex a few years ago. I bought a truck just for that job since I didn't want to tie up my salt truck by having to load and unload between salt and sand/salt. The deal fell through. Still have the truck LOL.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1888189 said:


> I was at a ford dealer today. Said they've never had so many 250&350 not selling. I've also noticed that the loaded trucks of all brands not selling quick.


It was a little tongue in cheek... hence the 

Was really waiting for a comment from Lwnmwrman... Thumbs Up

Is the used market still really hot? Maybe that's the reason for all the new stuff...


----------



## OC&D

SnoFarmer;1888182 said:


> lol if it's in front of the rear axle it's ballast, if it's behind the rear axle it's counter weight.
> 
> I use counter weight(heavy plow) and some ballast,and of course 90% of my plowing is done in 4x4.


Awe shucks. It appears I've once again overlooked the semantic nuance between ballast and counterweight!  Pardon me while I drag my knuckles back to my cave.

Maybe you could bust out your crayons and draw us all a picture complete with arrows pointing to where the sand weenies go?


----------



## dstifel

I have a lot I would love to see a 2wd try and plow. If it's at all slick with 4x4 I have to angle the plow against the pile to get my momentum moving backwards. 2wd would make one pass down the hill no problem and be there until the snow melted. Haha


----------



## Doughboy12

OC&D;1888204 said:


> Awe shucks. It appears I've once again overlooked the semantic nuance between ballast and counterweight!  Pardon me while I drag my knuckles back to my cave.
> 
> Maybe you could bust out your crayons and draw us all a picture complete with arrows pointing to where the sand weenies go?


Not so fast...

http://library.westernplows.com/westernplows/pdffiles/28338.02_020107.pdf


----------



## OC&D

Doughboy12;1888210 said:


> Not so fast...
> 
> http://library.westernplows.com/westernplows/pdffiles/28338.02_020107.pdf


D'oh! :laughing:

:salute:


----------



## SnoFarmer

OC&D;1888204 said:


> Awe shucks. It appears I've once again overlooked the semantic nuance between ballast and counterweight!  Pardon me while I drag my knuckles back to my cave.
> 
> Maybe you could bust out your crayons and draw us all a picture complete with arrows pointing to where the sand weenies go?


I could but the crayons are your x-mass present.
we got ya the big boys box this year.


----------



## Camden

dstifel;1888208 said:


> I have a lot I would love to see a 2wd try and plow. If it's at all slick with 4x4 I have to angle the plow against the pile to get my momentum moving backwards. 2wd would make one pass down the hill no problem and be there until the snow melted. Haha


Sounds like a really fun account!

(Where in Iowa are you? I need a cell tower in Ventura serviced this season. Do you know anyone around there?)


----------



## OC&D

dstifel;1888208 said:


> I have a lot I would love to see a 2wd try and plow. If it's at all slick with 4x4 I have to angle the plow against the pile to get my momentum moving backwards. 2wd would make one pass down the hill no problem and be there until the snow melted. Haha


I had two lots like that as well. Even in 4WD with a ton of salt in the back I'd get in trouble. The lot entrances were ridiculously steep.


----------



## Doughboy12

OC&D;1888212 said:


> D'oh! :laughing:
> 
> :salute:


I was defending you. FWIW... Carry on.


----------



## OC&D

SnoFarmer;1888213 said:


> I could but the crayons are your x-mass present.
> we got ya the big boys box this year.





Doughboy12;1888210 said:


> Not so fast...
> 
> http://library.westernplows.com/westernplows/pdffiles/28338.02_020107.pdf


^ 'nuff said. :waving:


----------



## OC&D

Doughboy12;1888217 said:


> I was defending you. FWIW... Carry on.


I know. Thumbs Up

That post was really for Crayola and not you.


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;1888217 said:


> I was defending you. FWIW... Carry on.


He knew that. That's why he was laughing.


----------



## SnoFarmer

OC&D;1888212 said:


> D'oh! :laughing:
> 
> :salute:


A counter weight is ballast while ballast is not always a counter weight. Ballast can be placed anywhere while a counter weight would be placed behind the rear axle. You need to carry a lot more ballast then counter weight.
If you are carrying a counter weight (behind the axle) you need 75% or better of the plow weight, if you are carrying Ballast (located center of axle or forward you need 300% or better of the weight of the plow to be effective as a counter weight.

:salute: back at ya


----------



## dstifel

Camden;1888214 said:


> Sounds like a really fun account!
> 
> (Where in Iowa are you? I need a cell tower in Ventura serviced this season. Do you know anyone around there?)


I'm in the Des Moines area. I don't know of anyone up there and the Iowa thread is not very active or I would tell you to post there. Good luck!


----------



## dstifel

OC&D;1888215 said:


> I had two lots like that as well. Even in 4WD with a ton of salt in the back I'd get in trouble. The lot entrances were ridiculously steep.


Yea pushing the account is more of a controlled slide then anything. Crazy thing is I had to refuse to plow before he agreed to ice melt ha


----------



## Drakeslayer

dstifel;1888227 said:


> I'm in the Des Moines area. I don't know of anyone up there and the Iowa thread is not very active or I would tell you to post there. Good luck!


Let's go Bucs!!!


----------



## OC&D

SnoFarmer;1888225 said:


> A counter weight is ballast while ballast is not always a counter weight. Ballast can be placed anywhere while a counter weight would be placed behind the rear axle. You need to carry a lot more ballast then counter weight.
> If you are carrying a counter weight (behind the axle) you need 75% or better of the plow weight, if you are carrying Ballast (located center of axle or forward you need 300% or better of the weight of the plow to be effective as a counter weight.
> 
> :salute: back at ya


So let me get this straight--counterweight is ballast after all?!?!? Maybe we should back up, and you can show us all what warranted your snarky reply to my post on the matter. Essentially you tried to point out an "error" in my post that you now acknowledge wasn't an error after all.


----------



## Camden

OC&D;1888233 said:


> So let me get this straight--counterweight is ballast after all?!?!? Maybe we should back up, and you can show us all what warranted your snarky reply to my post on the matter. Essentially you tried to point out an "error" in my post that you now acknowledge wasn't an error after all.


I think you summarized that quite well.

(I'm loving this for so many reasons)


----------



## OC&D

Camden;1888235 said:


> I think you summarized that quite well.
> 
> (I'm loving this for so many reasons)


I'm glad I can be of some use.

In other news I broke down and bought a muzzle loader license--it's looking like it will warm up towards the end of the week. Maybe I can get out and knock one down with my smoke stick.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1888203 said:


> It was a little tongue in cheek... hence the
> 
> Was really waiting for a comment from Lwnmwrman... Thumbs Up
> 
> Is the used market still really hot? Maybe that's the reason for all the new stuff...


Used market is still really hot. New trucks are moving fast end of year write offs.


----------



## Camden

Now that's something I've never gotten into. I know a lot of people do it so that they can't hunt longer but I think I'm destined to be a rifle guy only.

Over Thanksgiving my niece came home with her husband who is a hunting fanatic. They live on the Tennessee/Alabama border and apparently you can shoot 2 deer per day in the area where they live. And it's not 2 deer and you're done...it's 2 deer every day all season long. So you could potentially shoot 60 of them. It's crazy.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1888242 said:


> Used market is still really hot. New trucks are moving fast end of year write offs.


Some of the prices they get for used is just insane. The ford dealer sold my black '14 with 22k and needed tires for 5 grand less the I paid for my brand new '15


----------



## gmcdan

Trucks are all different , solid front axle coil springs , solid front axle leaf spring , ifs solid mounted dif , ifs solid mount less likely to wear front driveshaft no movement , solid axle coil spring has control arms on the diff , leaf spring solid axle is more suseptable to wheel hop ' excessive axle wrap " more likely to wear front driveshaft . plus solid axle has more droop putting u joints at more extreme angles . Ifs axle stays in place ujoints remain flat . if your getting wheel hop that will kill driveshafts .


----------



## OC&D

Camden;1888243 said:


> Now that's something I've never gotten into. I know a lot of people do it so that they can't hunt longer but I think I'm destined to be a rifle guy only.
> 
> Over Thanksgiving my niece came home with her husband who is a hunting fanatic. They live on the Tennessee/Alabama border and apparently you can shoot 2 deer per day in the area where they live. And it's not 2 deer and you're done...it's 2 deer every day all season long. So you could potentially shoot 60 of them. It's crazy.


I enjoy all things firearms. Black powder is a combination of extending my season and my enjoyment of black powder, and the muzzle loader I hunt with is a cap lock, not a fancy new in-line.

I don't know what I would even do with 60 deer. I already got a nice doe this year, so I was reluctant to even go out for muzzle loader, but my dad wanted to, and I don't know how many seasons my dad has left in him, so I really couldn't refuse. One deer is plenty for me, since my wife won't eat it. I make a handful of steaks and chops, and the balance I make into sausage and jerky.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1888244 said:


> Some of the prices they get for used is just insane. The ford dealer sold my black '14 with 22k and needed tires for 5 grand less the I paid for my brand new '15


Mine had 35k, new tires and front breaks as well as probably 2 days in the detail shop and they have it for 49


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1888249 said:


> Mine had 35k, new tires and front breaks as well as probably 2 days in the detail shop and they have it for 49


Was that an FX4 by chance... or at least stickered as such?


----------



## qualitycut

I just got a bill for a property im subbing out in north minneapolis, its a 2 inch trigger and was plowed 5 times, that seems a bit much? I just emailed them to verify the 2 inch. I know they are not just saying they plowed.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1888251 said:


> Was that an FX4 by chance... or at least stickered as such?


Yea i think it was.


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1888253 said:


> I just got a bill for a property im subbing out in north minneapolis, its a 2 inch trigger and was plowed 5 times, that seems a bit much? I just emailed them to verify the 2 inch. I know they are not just saying they plowed.


 They're dreaming.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1888253 said:


> I just got a bill for a property im subbing out in north minneapolis, its a 2 inch trigger and was plowed 5 times, that seems a bit much? I just emailed them to verify the 2 inch. I know they are not just saying they plowed.


Plow at every 2"? What are the service dates? The November 10th-11th storm was a doozy (at least up here).


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1888253 said:


> I just got a bill for a property im subbing out in north minneapolis, its a 2 inch trigger and was plowed 5 times, that seems a bit much? I just emailed them to verify the 2 inch. I know they are not just saying they plowed.


We only had 5 or 6 inches the first storm here... I can't imagine they had more than 2 there...

I've plowed my 2 inch stuff (some of it) three times here...


----------



## OC&D

Coincidence? I think not. Haha!

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1888258&posted=1#post1888258


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1888249 said:


> Mine had 35k, new tires and front breaks as well as probably 2 days in the detail shop and they have it for 49


That's just crazy. I would never buy a used truck for that when a year newer brand new is 5-7k more


----------



## qualitycut

camden;1888257 said:


> plow at every 2"? What are the service dates? The november 10th-11th storm was a doozy (at least up here).


10,16,19,26,28


----------



## banonea

OC&D;1888143 said:


> The front driveshaft is between the transfer case and the front differential.
> 
> Regardless, plowing in 4WD 100% of the time should not take out any shaft.*
> 
> *There has to be a joke in there somewhere.


It is better to plow in 4x4 anyways, better for the tranny, let the transfer case do the work IMHO


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1888265 said:


> 10,16,19,26,28


I had service dates of 10, 11, salt on 13, 19 and 28. I believe the 19th was only a sidewalk run so definitely not 2" there.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1888253 said:


> I just got a bill for a property im subbing out in north minneapolis, its a 2 inch trigger and was plowed 5 times, that seems a bit much? I just emailed them to verify the 2 inch. I know they are not just saying they plowed.


I have plowed my 2" stuff twice and that was the storm on the 10th and 11th. 1" 5-6 times so far


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1888272 said:


> I have plowed my 2" stuff twice and that was the storm on the 10th and 11th. 1" 5-6 times so far


Yea im thinking the thought it was a 1 inch trigger. Cafe now i gotta figure out whos paying or whos eating these couple.


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1888274 said:


> Yea im thinking the thought it was a 1 inch trigger. Cafe now i gotta figure out whos paying or whos eating these couple.


I will say this much: there is no official recorded data that will show that N. Minneapolis had that many 2" events.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1888274 said:


> Yea im thinking the thought it was a 1 inch trigger. Cafe now i gotta figure out whos paying or whos eating these couple.


If your subbing it to them don't you tell them when to go?

I had a sub on the first storm say he deserved extra money because he did it fast and didn't milk the clock. Subs suck unless it's someone you know


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1888276 said:


> If your subbing it to them don't you tell them when to go?
> 
> I had a sub on the first storm say he deserved extra money because he did it fast and didn't milk the clock. Subs suck unless it's someone you know


I plowed for them for 4-5 years, they are a decent size company. I just have them plow it when they do their accounts. I just think we got confused on trigger somewhere. Its off 94 north of 394, i aint driving up there to tell them if it should be plowed or not.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1888275 said:


> I will say this much: there is no official recorded data that will show that N. Minneapolis had that many 2" events.


Yea, im pretty sure our trigger got mistranslated in conversation


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1888278 said:


> Yea, im pretty sure our trigger got mistranslated in conversation


That sucks.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1888279 said:


> That sucks.


Im guessing they will just take them off. I can probably get away with billing 3


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1888278 said:


> Yea, im pretty sure our trigger got mistranslated in conversation


That's why everything needs to be in writing.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1888284 said:


> That's why everything needs to be in writing.


Yea it may have been in an email, in writing doesnt do much in this case could have still been over looked, im not losing sleep over it. i have a couple of mine i have done on wrong triggers over the years. I have very few written contracts, mainly sent estimates they sign or just on a handshake, they dont pay they dont get serviced. All commercial and townhomes are contract. Yea i know people aee gping to chime in and say you need contracts yada yada, the one person who owes me money had signed a contract and i went to court last year and still waiting for my money.


----------



## unit28

Westerlies
Canadian air


----------



## SnowGuy73

13° breezy clouds.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Down to 20% chance today.


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1888319 said:


> 13° breezy clouds.


Its warming up


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1888336 said:


> Its warming up


Yup, unfortunately.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Brickman says maybe a half inch north metro.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Marler says a dash of snow.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1888203 said:


> It was a little tongue in cheek... hence the
> 
> Was really waiting for a comment from Lwnmwrman... Thumbs Up
> 
> Is the used market still really hot? Maybe that's the reason for all the new stuff...


Not sure on used. But the prices on the used are just dumb. Looking mostly at dodge and Chevy. Used lesser option trucks are just a few grand less than new. I went to look at a dodge tradesman with a plow it was sold. Had the hemi 6.4. They still had a Cummins. The rest of the tradesmans were sold. All the Laramie sit. There's about 20-25k difference in price in a new and used Laramie if you get in the 60k+ miles. Some are the same as new. Not sure what dealers are thinking.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1888351 said:


> Marler says a dash of snow.....


Well... That's helpful...


----------



## cbservicesllc

I suppose it's just supply and demand... hard to find a good deal on used it seems


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1888359 said:


> I suppose it's just supply and demand... hard to find a good deal on used it seems


Yeah when they are 75%-95% price of new


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The Wilcox stuff is turning over. They have a lot of trucks for this reason.

This fall they doubled the size of their parking lot, south to the Chevy dealer.

It's all trucks now. Most of the trucks I looked at last night were '15s, where they didn't have those 2 weeks ago when I posted the ones when CB was talking about waiting for quality's dad to get back in town.

I don't understand the regular cab price being $33,000 and a crew cab being $34,000.

I would think there are more than $1,000 in extra large and labor to put extra doors, windows, seat, seat belt, etc in.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1888364 said:


> Yeah when they are 75%-95% price of new


Kelly Blue Book has my '06 listed at $23,000 for Private Party value.

If I put a plow on it $4,000 that would be $27,000.

Their trade in value is a hair under $20,000 which Wilcox will trade for with no questions asked. Then they will ask $32,000 if not more.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Why does the NAM have 1.5" today?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

In the forecast discussion NWS says "yeah, you north east metro guys might get 1.5", we don't know".

Perfect. Tractor in the shop, '06 in the shop.


----------



## Doughboy12

Glad I went to bed right after my last post last night...got a little more heated I see...lol


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1888403 said:


> Kelly Blue Book has my '06 listed at $23,000 for Private Party value.
> 
> If I put a plow on it $4,000 that would be $27,000.
> 
> Their trade in value is a hair under $20,000 which Wilcox will trade for with no questions asked. Then they will ask $32,000 if not more.


That's just silly if you ask me


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Looking at Barlow and the future cast lwnmr could get a few hours of snow


----------



## banonea

Jimslawn, are you going up to check out that truck is at SSS today, I'm just leaving Rochester right now to go look at a different truck at his place, wondering what time you were going to be up there


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1888421 said:


> Looking at Barlow and the future cast lwnmr could get a few hours of snow


Looking here, looks like just about any of us could get a few hours of snow.

http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/uppermissvly_loop.php

At least it's moving fast.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1888425 said:


> Looking here, looks like just about any of us could get a few hours of snow.
> 
> http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/uppermissvly_loop.php
> 
> At least it's moving fast.


Bring it!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1888428 said:


> Bring it!!!!


About 3" of it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1888422 said:


> Jimslawn, are you going up to check out that truck is at SSS today, I'm just leaving Rochester right now to go look at a different truck at his place, wondering what time you were going to be up there


I was hoping to today but it looks more like tomorrow. 7 year old has an appointment and I need to stay home with the younger two. Have a property manager meeting and help another guy for an hour or two


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1888429 said:


> About 3" of it.


It won't happen. At least not down here


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1888433 said:


> It won't happen. At least not down here


All the negativity in this town sucks.


----------



## unit28

Money making weather
If your not hanging lights, your missing big money
right now through nrxt week


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1888443 said:


> All the negativity in this town sucks.


Thumbs Up .............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1888444 said:


> Money making weather
> If your not hanging lights, your missing big money
> right now through nrxt week


pppfffttttt... I'm making mine by sitting at home right now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1888444 said:


> Money making weather
> If your not hanging lights, your missing big money
> right now through nrxt week


Ah, no.........


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;1888419 said:


> Glad I went to bed right after my last post last night...got a little more heated I see...lol


It didn't get too far out of hand. And for once I wasn't the one going round and round with that guy so that was nice too


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1888451 said:


> It didn't get too far out of hand. And for once I wasn't the one going round and round with that guy so that was nice too


I must have missed something....

Oh well.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1888453 said:


> I must have missed something....
> 
> Oh well.


I think they are referring to the discussion between "ballast" and "counterweight" and the option of plowing in 2 wheel drive.

The only advantage I can see in plowing in two wheel drive, would be backing up, not stopping completely, putting the truck in drive, the tires would spin, and not putting as much torque on the driveline as you would if you backed up, put the truck in drive without stopping completely in 4 wheel drive.


----------



## Camden

SnowGuy73;1888453 said:


> I must have missed something....
> 
> Oh well.


Just a discussion over the terms "ballast" vs "counterweight". It wasn't anything bad and no posts were deleted or anything, just a little back and forth banter between OC and my friend from Duluth.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That snow sure looks like it's making a beeline for the cities to me.

I'd say about 7 - 8 hours of snow as well.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Oh I see....


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1888462 said:


> That snow sure looks like it's making a beeline for the cities to me.
> 
> I'd say about 7 - 8 hours of snow as well.


Again, bring it!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1888464 said:


> Again, bring it!


probably will miss your house


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1888404 said:


> Why does the NAM have 1.5" today?


Noticed that to huh?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1888462 said:


> That snow sure looks like it's making a beeline for the cities to me.
> 
> I'd say about 7 - 8 hours of snow as well.


No way on the 7-8 hours.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1888466 said:


> probably will miss your house


All the negativity in this town sucks.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1888462 said:


> That snow sure looks like it's making a beeline for the cities to me.
> 
> I'd say about 7 - 8 hours of snow as well.


Done by this evening though right? We're comin, we're comin! (To help you)


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1888468 said:


> Noticed that to huh?


Thought it showed that yesterday


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1888462 said:


> That snow sure looks like it's making a beeline for the cities to me.
> 
> I'd say about 7 - 8 hours of snow as well.


if you need a hand plowing, let me know. It does not look like we have anything come in our direction, unless you know something that I don't


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1888474 said:


> if you need a hand plowing, let me know. It does not look like we have anything come in our direction, unless you know something that I don't


The last blob looks to be swinging down south towards you.


----------



## TKLAWN

Webcam in Brookings has no snow. Radar shows snow there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Somehow I had the composite radar up instead of the base.

No longer worried.

Carry on.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1888473 said:


> Thought it showed that yesterday


It sure did... and it didn't go away


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak : A touch of snow/ice is likely during the PM rush hour, plan for slick conditions.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1888484 said:


> Somehow I had the composite radar up instead of the base.
> 
> No longer worried.
> 
> Carry on.


I see your into the ciders already


----------



## OC&D

Camden;1888459 said:


> my friend from Duluth.


Henceforth known to me as "Crayola."


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

New shop just called. '06 is ready to be picked up.

Now it really won't snow.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

94 EB shud down before Franklin. Semi is on fire


----------



## SnoFarmer

Camden;1888451 said:


> It didn't get too far out of hand. And for once I wasn't the one going round and round with that guy so that was nice too


I see you back to reading my posts..


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1888462 said:


> That snow sure looks like it's making a beeline for the cities to me.
> 
> I'd say about 7 - 8 hours of snow as well.


Please please please be right!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

SnoFarmer;1888504 said:


> I see you back to reading my posts..


Nope, I think he was reading mine...bwahahahahahah


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like the only real accumulating snow will be that pocket just south of Willmar.

I see NWS turned down the gain on their radar in the last 1/2 hour or so as well.


----------



## Greenery

I forget what oil to use in my bobcat, any help?


----------



## Camden

Greenery;1888524 said:


> I forget what oil to use in my bobcat, any help?


10-30 is fine for winter use. During the summer switch to 15-40.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Doughboy12;1888507 said:


> Nope, I think he was reading mine...bwahahahahahah


cool IThumbs Up i'm fine with him keeping me on iggy.


----------



## Greenery

Camden;1888528 said:


> 10-30 is fine for winter use. During the summer switch to 15-40.


Thanks, I did find a partial jug of 10-30 on the shelf so that confirms it.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Camden;1888528 said:


> 10-30 is fine for winter use. During the summer switch to 15-40.


15-40 synthetic year round. Any diesel rated oil will work


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1888524 said:


> I forget what oil to use in my bobcat, any help?


I just go to bobcat and get it so if something happens under warranty they dont try and pull anything.


----------



## qualitycut

Well im starting to get bored already. Decided to start my online hunters saftey. Its stupid how each article is timed and im done reading it with half the time remaining


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Cemetery thieves/vandals strike again. This time to a baby's grave


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1888552 said:


> Well im starting to get bored already. Decided to start my online hunters saftey. Its stupid how each article is timed and im done reading it with half the time remaining


It's so stupid, my youngest brother had to do it too even though he has a CCW permit, legal to walk around with a pistol on his hip but couldn't sit in the woods with a rifle. Just like having to do the snowmobile permit class when they passed the law. Just stupid


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1888557 said:


> It's so stupid, my youngest brother had to do it too even though he has a CCW permit. Just like having to do the snowmobile permit class when they passed the law. Just stupid


Yea they let me carry a handgun around but cant go out in the woods with a rifle to hunt. At least i dont need to do a field day i guess


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1888557 said:


> It's so stupid, my youngest brother had to do it too even though he has a CCW permit, legal to walk around with a pistol on his hip but couldn't sit in the woods with a rifle.


This............


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1888559 said:


> Yea they let me carry a handgun around but cant go out in the woods with a rifle to hunt. At least i dont need to do a field day i guess


Is that the one where its a book and quizzes online and then you go and test out at a location?


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1888567 said:


> Is that the one where its a book and quizzes online and then you go and test out at a location?


Its all online now if over 18 no classroom or field test


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TruGreen with a pallet of PowerThaw.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1888571 said:


> Its all online now if over 18 no classroom or field test


Oh that's nice.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1888572 said:


> TruGreen with a pallet of PowerThaw.


Well they gotta finish apps some how


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1888572 said:


> TruGreen with a pallet of PowerThaw.


Must be for use around the shop...:waving:


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1888572 said:


> TruGreen with a pallet of PowerThaw.


Is that your secret source....Bwahahahah. :bluebounc


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1888583 said:


> Is that your secret source....Bwahahahah. :bluebounc


Yeah, I'm meeting a sales rep out of Vadnais Heights at the Pump N Munch in Pine City.

We feel we are far enough away from the cities we can do the deal in broad daylight.

TruGreen won't miss 14-18 pallets if they're spread over the season, right???


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1888586 said:


> Yeah, I'm meeting a sales rep out of Vadnais Heights at the Pump N Munch in Pine City.
> 
> We feel we are far enough away from the cities we can do the deal in broad daylight.
> 
> TruGreen won't miss 14-18 pallets if they're spread over the season, right???


Might want to rethink posting it on the forum next time...:realmad:Thumbs Up


----------



## Doughboy12

On another note...23,917 to go... or 18,917
Gonna need to pick it up a bit in here...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1888587 said:


> Might want to rethink posting it on the forum next time...:realmad:Thumbs Up


Yeah, and I was completely serious too. Totally serious. 100%.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Flurries here for the last 15 min


----------



## NorthernProServ

Snow and blowing snow in Crystal and BP.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Roads almost have a coating


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1888556 said:


> Cemetery thieves/vandals strike again. This time to a baby's grave


WTF! Mother cafers! Someone needs to be drug behind a truck!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

6 flurries in North Branch


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1888572 said:


> TruGreen with a pallet of PowerThaw.


Since when are they in the biz?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1888572 said:


> TruGreen with a pallet of PowerThaw.


Hey, is that a crack in your windshield?


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1888580 said:


> Well they gotta finish apps some how


Hahahahaha!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1888616 said:


> Hey, is that a crack in your windshield?


Caught a rock last summer. Had the chip fixed, then an hour into that first storm the windshield cracked all the way across.


----------



## OC&D

Snowing here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Cloudy here.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1888637 said:


> Snowing here.


Same here. Hmmm.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Maybe the rap was right........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NAM that was at 1.5" this morning isn't even registering now.

Just east of me in WI, the greens just stay over Osceola area.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1888644 said:


> Maybe the rap was right........


You gonna go plow the 16:1 1/2" ?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Nothing has stuck here, tiny flakes


----------



## SnowGuy73

Flurries now.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1888591 said:


> Yeah, and I was completely serious too. Totally serious. 100%.


Me too .... Just playing along...


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1888660 said:


> You gonna go plow the 16:1 1/2" ?


Yea cause his ruler would read 1.5


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

You can see the snow on the black grill cover, and can just make it out on the deck. I have THAT much


----------



## OC&D

The sun came out for about 1.5 minutes. Now I can count flurries coming down.


----------



## Doughboy12

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1888678 said:


> You can see the snow on the black grill cover, and can just make it out on the deck. I have THAT much


If you get the blower out NOW you might just keep up...the leaf blower that is.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1888673 said:


> Yea cause his ruler would read 1.5


Ha!.........


----------



## Green Grass

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1888678 said:


> You can see the snow on the black grill cover, and can just make it out on the deck. I have THAT much


You better call the national guard!!


----------



## OC&D

No more flurries. Now it's just cloudy.


----------



## OC&D

Green Grass;1888688 said:


> You better call the national guard!!


I just drove through Waverly on Sunday. I went out to Dassel to buy a drysuit from a guy there. He's a firefighter and used to be on a dive team doing search and recovery work. Nice guy, I'd bet a few guys around here know him.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1888696 said:


> No more flurries. Now it's just cloudy.


Still flurries here.


----------



## qualitycut

At potbelly in eagen, nothing


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1888705 said:


> At potbelly in eagen, nothing


I'll take a Wreck...go big. w/ chips.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1888620 said:


> Caught a rock last summer. Had the chip fixed, then an hour into that first storm the windshield cracked all the way across.


Hate when that happens!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light snow now, big flakes.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;1888708 said:


> I'll take a Wreck...go big. w/ chips.


Same... :salute:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looking here.......

http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/uppermissvly_loop.php

unless something redevelops back to the west, the RAP is wrong today.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1888708 said:


> I'll take a Wreck...go big. w/ chips.


Thats what i got add bacon, bowl of broccoli chedder with chedder ruffles for dipping


----------



## Greenery

OC&D;1888698 said:


> I just drove through Waverly on Sunday. I went out to Dassel to buy a drysuit from a guy there. He's a firefighter and used to be on a dive team doing search and recovery work. Nice guy, I'd bet a few guys around here know him.


Are you planning on doing some winter swimming?


----------



## Camden

Anyone using/lurking this page from Mankato? If so, hit me up. I have some potential work for you. 32O-616-1499.


----------



## banonea

Here is the next plow truck project. Just got back from picking it up from SSS. Great guy,and i would give my left nut to have HIS shop.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;1888719 said:


> Here is the next plow truck project. Just got back from picking it up from SSS. Great guy,and i would give my left nut to have HIS shop.......


What's wrong with it?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Coating in moundsview


----------



## TLCMN

Camden;1888718 said:


> Anyone using/lurking this page from Mankato? If so, hit me up. I have some potential work for you. 32O-616-1499.


I'm 20 miles away. What type of work?


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1888722 said:


> What's wrong with it?


Cracked frame i think


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1888716 said:


> Thats what i got add bacon, bowl of broccoli chedder with chedder ruffles for dipping


Well next time get three!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1888728 said:


> Cracked frame i think


Copy that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1888718 said:


> Anyone using/lurking this page from Mankato? If so, hit me up. I have some potential work for you. 32O-616-1499.


Get me $1,000 worth of work, I'll take a day and do all of them for ya through So. MN and IA.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1888725 said:


> Coating in moundsview


Nothing here.


----------



## Camden

TLCMN;1888726 said:


> I'm 20 miles away. What type of work?


Plowing. Do you service Mankato?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Haha. 

I love the lurkers!


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1888733 said:


> Get me $1,000 worth of work, I'll take a day and do all of them for ya through So. MN and IA.


I can give you that much but I can't risk a service failure. Sometimes they need to be done ASAP. Like today for instance, got a call that one went down that hadn't been plowed yet this year. I needed someone there immediately.


----------



## Camden

SnowGuy73;1888736 said:


> Haha.
> 
> I love the lurkers!


Me too, that was great LOL


----------



## TLCMN

Camden;1888735 said:


> Plowing. Do you service Mankato?


Yes but normally not until 10-12 hours after the snow is done. So I am sure you are looking for better response time then that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1888741 said:


> Me too, that was great LOL


Not sure if you get them but I like the pm's too when selling something or offering accounts.

Lol.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Back to flurries.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1888572 said:


> TruGreen with a pallet of PowerThaw.


Trugreen sells bagged salt to its' customers.



Doughboy12;1888708 said:


> I'll take a Wreck...go big. w/ chips.


x2



qualitycut;1888716 said:


> Thats what i got add bacon, bowl of broccoli chedder with chedder ruffles for dipping


Even Better



Camden;1888741 said:


> Me too, that was great LOL


I know there is a bunch but I wonder how many people read this but don't post. 
Lurker roll call? Say hello if you are reading but don't post?


----------



## ryde307

SnowGuy73;1888744 said:


> Not sure if you get them but I like the pm's too when selling something or offering accounts.
> 
> Lol.


Speaking of I finally got everything sorted out with that one you sent over. Thanks


----------



## TLCMN

Camden;1888741 said:


> Me too, that was great LOL


I have been meaning to introduce myself for awhile now and I guess now is my opportunity. I'm 22 years old and I run a lawn, landscaping, and snow removal business out of Madelia. Only about 2,300 people. I service the public schools, 6 apartment complexes, 13 commercial accounts, and about 40 residentials.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1888739 said:


> I can give you that much but I can't risk a service failure. Sometimes they need to be done ASAP. Like today for instance, got a call that one went down that hadn't been plowed yet this year. I needed someone there immediately.


Geez i would drive there for that. Only hr drive


----------



## Green Grass

OC&D;1888698 said:


> I just drove through Waverly on Sunday. I went out to Dassel to buy a drysuit from a guy there. He's a firefighter and used to be on a dive team doing search and recovery work. Nice guy, I'd bet a few guys around here know him.


Would he happen to be a paramedic also?


----------



## qualitycut

TLCMN;1888751 said:


> I have been meaning to introduce myself for awhile now and I guess now is my opportunity. I'm 22 years old and I run a lawn, landscaping, and snow removal business out of Madelia. Only about 2,300 people. I service the public schools, 6 apartment complexes, 13 commercial accounts, and about 40 residentials.


Lwnmwr? ??????


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1888750 said:


> Speaking of I finally got everything sorted out with that one you sent over. Thanks


Which one, the hotel or one of the commercials?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Quarter size flakes in moundsview


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;1888719 said:


> Here is the next plow truck project. Just got back from picking it up from SSS. Great guy,and i would give my left nut to have HIS shop.......


What about your right?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1888739 said:


> I can give you that much but I can't risk a service failure. Sometimes they need to be done ASAP. Like today for instance, got a call that one went down that hadn't been plowed yet this year. I needed someone there immediately.


That's what I figured.

If you get a list of stuff that needs to be done, and I can make a day of it, I'll hit it for ya if I'm not doing anything. Just keep it in the back of your mind.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TLCMN;1888751 said:


> I have been meaning to introduce myself for awhile now and I guess now is my opportunity. I'm 22 years old and I run a lawn, landscaping, and snow removal business out of Madelia. Only about 2,300 people. I service the public schools, 6 apartment complexes, 13 commercial accounts, and about 40 residentials.


Favorite alcoholic beverage?


----------



## Camden

TLCMN;1888742 said:


> Yes but normally not until 10-12 hours after the snow is done. So I am sure you are looking for better response time then that.


Normally I tell people that my sites can be the last ones on their list but I need to find someone who can respond quickly in case of an emergency (it's not a frequent problem but it does happen).

Thanks for the response.


----------



## OC&D

Greenery;1888717 said:


> Are you planning on doing some winter swimming?


I'm planning on doing some ice diving at some point, but the main reason I want a drysuit is to wreck dive in Superior.


----------



## TLCMN

SnowGuy73;1888762 said:


> Favorite alcoholic beverage?


Haha Im a coors light guy!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TLCMN;1888751 said:


> I have been meaning to introduce myself for awhile now and I guess now is my opportunity. I'm 22 years old and I run a lawn, landscaping, and snow removal business out of Madelia. Only about 2,300 people. I service the public schools, 6 apartment complexes, 13 commercial accounts, and about 40 residentials.


Hey, a mini me


----------



## TLCMN

Camden;1888765 said:


> Normally I tell people that my sites can be the last ones on their list but I need to find someone who can respond quickly in case of an emergency (it's not a frequent problem but it does happen).
> 
> Thanks for the response.


Ok. If you want I can send you my number and if it's not snowing like today, if you need something I would be more then happy to help you out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden - finally got an invoice to you. Doing paperwork, so if it's not right, let me know and I'll redo it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TLCMN;1888767 said:


> Haha Im a coors light guy!


You're in!

Welcome!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

RAP just went to zero on the Meteo.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1888773 said:


> You're in!
> 
> Welcome!


:laughing: ...... 3 seconds... 2 seconds... 1 second.... 30 seconds between posts,..... DONE!


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1888722 said:


> What's wrong with it?


I think the question is "what _isn't_ wrong with it?"


----------



## OC&D

Green Grass;1888753 said:


> Would he happen to be a paramedic also?


I'm not sure. His initials are JT if that helps.


----------



## OC&D

Oh, and it's snowing here again...pretty decent snow actually.


----------



## ryde307

SnowGuy73;1888762 said:


> Favorite alcoholic beverage?


Commercial


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1888673 said:


> Yea cause his ruler would read 1.5


Whatever.........I'll have a good 2" by the end of the day. Its snowing so hard now we might have to start hauling snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1888780 said:


> Oh, and it's snowing here again...pretty decent snow actually.


Looking at the radar, looks like it's the reverse bubble effect from a couple of years ago.

Slow moving blob right over the cities.

Just south of Rochester looks like some good snows as well.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1888777 said:


> I think the question is "what _isn't_ wrong with it?"


Oh I see...


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1888784 said:


> Commercial


Nice. Hopefully it's a good and profitable one for you.


----------



## Green Grass

OC&D;1888778 said:


> I'm not sure. His initials are JT if that helps.


Hamel????????


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1888790 said:


> Hamel????????


I was wondering the same.


----------



## Camden

TLCMN;1888770 said:


> Ok. If you want I can send you my number and if it's not snowing like today, if you need something I would be more then happy to help you out.


That sounds great.



LwnmwrMan22;1888772 said:


> Camden - finally got an invoice to you. Doing paperwork, so if it's not right, let me know and I'll redo it.


I got it. Now let's see if you're lucky enough to have your invoice be the one I pull out of the hat this month.



SnowGuy73;1888773 said:


> You're in!
> 
> Welcome!


Coors Light? 

Blue Moon is where it's at


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snow is rebuilding to the west of downtown.


----------



## Doughboy12

Snow just became stronger here. Bigger flakes too. 
St. Paul Airport.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like the snow should be done in an hour or so. 

I wonder if I gotta drive down to WBL and check the zero tolerance sidewalks or not???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Pretty good area of snow between Eau Claire and La Crosse.... WHEW!! just missed that one.

Woulda been plowing there.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1888815 said:


> Looks like the snow should be done in an hour or so.
> 
> I wonder if I gotta drive down to WBL and check the zero tolerance sidewalks or not???


If they had salt they should be fine, stepdads office is fine in moundsview


----------



## cbservicesllc

TLCMN;1888751 said:


> I have been meaning to introduce myself for awhile now and I guess now is my opportunity. I'm 22 years old and I run a lawn, landscaping, and snow removal business out of Madelia. Only about 2,300 people. I service the public schools, 6 apartment complexes, 13 commercial accounts, and about 40 residentials.


Welcome! Thumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1888722 said:


> What's wrong with it?


We can start with rusty fenders. :waving:


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1888705 said:


> At potbelly in eagen, nothing


Never been there. Any good?


----------



## Doughboy12

Hamelfire;1888842 said:


> Never been there. Any good?


It's a sub place... Hot peppers are awesome. Subs are above par with the other chains. IMHO


----------



## skorum03

Snowing here too. Need I be concerned?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hamelfire;1888836 said:


> We can start with rusty fenders. :waving:


Yeah, I heard you can't push any snow if you have even the tiniest spec of rust on a truck let alone anything larger than that.


----------



## CityGuy

OC&D;1888778 said:


> I'm not sure. His initials are JT if that helps.


Ummmn not me. I don't dive.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1888790 said:


> Hamel????????


Nope. I'm east of you remember?


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1888843 said:


> It's a sub place... Hot peppers are awesome. Subs are above par with the other chains. IMHO


We have one at the city of just a pita to get to at lunch time.


----------



## qualitycut

Snowing good in woodbury coating on lots


----------



## qualitycut

Good coating in Oakdale just across 94


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snow is all but done here.

Looks like I'll grab the backpack blower and head down to WBL after dinner and a Wal-Mart trip.


----------



## CityGuy

Bell says next week late could be a big warm up.


----------



## Green Grass

Hamelfire;1888857 said:


> Nope. I'm east of you remember?


Didn't know if you knew who that was.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Flurries again.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1888892 said:


> Didn't know if you knew who that was.


Don't know many out this way. Zip likely does. Ask on Saturday.
Mike 
M. may go with on Saturday too. He will let me know later this week.


----------



## banonea

SnowGuy73;1888722 said:


> What's wrong with it?


Frame is broken on both sides


----------



## OC&D

Green Grass;1888790 said:


> Hamel????????


I don't know. I thought Hamel lives in Hamel, not Dassel.

Edit: On second thought I knew it could be because this guy doesn't plow snow.


----------



## OC&D

Hamelfire;1888836 said:


> We can start with rusty fenders. :waving:


I'd start with that bowtie on the front.


----------



## CityGuy

OC&D;1888899 said:


> I don't know. I thought Hamel lives in Hamel, not Dassel.
> 
> Edit: On second thought I knew it could be because this guy doesn't plow snow.


Hamel lives in Montrose now.


----------



## Doughboy12

OC&D;1888899 said:


> I don't know. I thought Hamel lives in Hamel, not Dassel.
> 
> Edit: On second thought I knew it could be because this guy doesn't plow snow.


Hamel moved...(well dang you.) 
And he is trying (not very hard) to change his screen name. :yow!:


----------



## CityGuy

OC&D;1888905 said:


> I'd start with that bowtie on the front.


That just shows it's a real work truck. :waving:


----------



## banonea

Camden;1888739 said:


> I can give you that much but I can't risk a service failure. Sometimes they need to be done ASAP. Like today for instance, got a call that one went down that hadn't been plowed yet this year. I needed someone there immediately.


I would be interested as well if you need some done. If you still need Mankato done i could go there tonight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We need more traffic cams on side streets.


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1888913 said:


> I would be interested as well if you need some done. If you still need Mankato done i could go there tonight.


That's an hour and a half...:waving: Each way!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1888913 said:


> I would be interested as well if you need some done. If you still need Mankato done i could go there tonight.


I was thinking you'd be a good contact for his So. MN / IA stuff.


----------



## banonea

Hamelfire;1888912 said:


> That just shows it's a real work truck. :waving:


I will take a chevy any day to plow, but i can make any truck i am in plow snow like a mad man, ask quality. ......


----------



## Doughboy12

Just read the 2wd vs 4wd thread... you guys are mean.
Didn't know you had a heffer gf or a 350 Quality...priceless.


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1888915 said:


> That's an hour and a half...:waving: Each way!


I can be in Mankato in a hour now that 14 goes 4 lane all the way. .....45 min with the beacon on.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1888915 said:


> That's an hour and a half...:waving: Each way!


He drives that or further to lwnmr


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1888925 said:


> Just read the 2wd vs 4wd thread... you guys are mean.
> Didn't know you had a heffer gf or a 350 Quality...priceless.


Did you think i had a mini van?


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1888916 said:


> I was thinking you'd be a good contact for his So. MN / IA stuff.


Thank you for thinking of me.......lol


----------



## qualitycut

Looking for a portable flip over style ice shack of anyone is looking to unload one.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1888931 said:


> Did you think i had a mini van?


I pictured you as a white Ford Bronco guy...


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1888928 said:


> I can be in Mankato in a hour now that 14 goes 4 lane all the way. .....45 min with the beacon on.


Does it stay south of Owatona now?


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1888929 said:


> He drives that or further to lwnmr


But not to do one small job....purplebou


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1888943 said:


> But not to do one small job....purplebou


Shoot, last year I was ready to drive north of Duluth for a job.

Granted I was going to get paid from when I left my house, a motel room, food, do the job, then drive back.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1888931 said:


> Did you think i had a mini van?


We know that your other vehicle is a mini van


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1888946 said:


> Shoot, last year I was ready to drive north of Duluth for a job.
> 
> Granted I was going to get paid from when I left my house, a motel room, food, do the job, then drive back.


I wouldn't pass that up...prsport


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1888923 said:


> I will take a chevy any day to plow, but i can make any truck i am in plow snow like a mad man, ask quality. ......


Just don't go through a certain garage.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1888947 said:


> We know that your other vehicle is a mini van


I was thinking mini cooper.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1888946 said:


> Shoot, last year I was ready to drive north of Duluth for a job.
> 
> Granted I was going to get paid from when I left my house, a motel room, food, do the job, then drive back.


Was that for me? In hindsight I should've sent one of my guys there. That was a big job. This year I'm going to self perform all the low priority work around the state. I should be able to hit any location with a couple days lead time (at least that's my current plan).


----------



## Camden

banonea;1888913 said:


> I would be interested as well if you need some done. If you still need Mankato done i could go there tonight.


Thanks for the offer. I got what I needed done.


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1888942 said:


> Does it stay south of Owatona now?


yes sir.......


----------



## banonea

Hamelfire;1888950 said:


> Just don't go through a certain garage.


 what do you mean?


----------



## banonea

Camden;1888966 said:


> Thanks for the offer. I got what I needed done.


No problem, let me know, I can help out in a pinchThumbs Up


----------



## Deershack

banonea;1888719 said:


> Here is the next plow truck project. Just got back from picking it up from SSS. Great guy,and i would give my left nut to have HIS shop.......


That can't be from SSS. Wrong color!


----------



## banonea

here is one for all you cities boys.....

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/pts/4758471231.html


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1888975 said:


> what do you mean?


You know who I am referring to.


----------



## banonea

Deershack;1888977 said:


> That can't be from SSS. Wrong color!


Trying to figure out the plow wiring, never had one without relay's for the headlights or a iso mod under the hood. trying to decide if I want to find a cheap plow to use the mounts and wiring or find a set of mounts and use the spare ultra mount I have.... decisions decisions decisions payup


----------



## CityGuy

One wall fixed. New vapor barrier and insulation.


----------



## banonea

Hamelfire;1888980 said:


> You know who I am referring to.


pm me, I got nothing


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1888964 said:


> Was that for me? In hindsight I should've sent one of my guys there. That was a big job. This year I'm going to self perform all the low priority work around the state. I should be able to hit any location with a couple days lead time (at least that's my current plan).


No, that was for my contact that sends me around the state plowing different "dumps".

Had a large job up north, but they negotiated with the contractor doing work for the contractor to be responsible for plowing.


----------



## BossPlow614

Hamel, was the warm up & storm this weekend it early next week?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Deershack;1888977 said:


> That can't be from SSS. Wrong color!


We switched everything over to a teal/ grey combo. It looks sharp when everything is lined up.



banonea;1888988 said:


> pm me, I got nothing


Didn't you take out your own garage door once? Or twice..... Maybe it was someone else.


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;1888896 said:


> Frame is broken on both sides


Normal Chevy break or worse?


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1889004 said:


> Hamel, was the warm up & storm this weekend it early next week?


Your good to leave Thursday.


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1889006 said:


> We switched everything over to a teal/ grey combo. It looks sharp when everything is lined
> 
> Didn't you take out your own garage door once? Or twice..... Maybe it was someone else.


K now i get it, and yes.....3 times


----------



## banonea

SnowGuy73;1889038 said:


> Normal Chevy break or worse?


There broken pretty good. Its going to be fun to fix, but i like a challenge. .....


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1889079 said:


> There broken pretty good. Its going to be fun to fix, but i like a challenge. .....


Did he give it to you


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1889098 said:


> Did he give it to you


Paid $550.00 for it. The tires alone are worth more than that


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;1889079 said:


> There broken pretty good. Its going to be fun to fix, but i like a challenge. .....


Have fun with that.


----------



## banonea

SnowGuy73;1889103 said:


> Have fun with that.


Time and patience is all it takes..... and a welder and touch.


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1889110 said:


> Time and patience is all it takes..... and a welder and touch.


Yea i dont have any of those.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1889113 said:


> Yea i dont have any of those.


I have 2 of the 4........lol


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1889116 said:


> I have 2 of the 4........lol


Ha i missed the time part, i do have that.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Anyone have a good collections company they use?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1889113 said:


> Yea i dont have any of those.


No kidding about you and the patience part. A welder and torch you could buy.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1889123 said:


> Anyone have a good collections company they use?


Ha funny you say that, just got an email from one today soliciting services


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dang Ricky guy spouting off on the NWS page again.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1889125 said:


> No kidding about you and the patience part. A welder and torch you could buy.


Easy there richard......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1889123 said:


> Anyone have a good collections company they use?


A guy out of Rochester. Shows up in Teal and gray pickups with broken frames, so when he pulls in the drive, the customer is already scared sh*#less.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1889129 said:


> Easy there richard......


No, he was over on the NWS page.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1889123 said:


> Anyone have a good collections company they use?


Sure do.......Smith & Wesson.


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;1889110 said:


> Time and patience is all it takes..... and a welder and touch.


True. wesport


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;1889123 said:


> Anyone have a good collections company they use?


9mm.......


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1889138 said:


> 9mm.......


Im a 40 cal guy myself


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1889131 said:


> A guy out of Rochester. Shows up in Teal and gray pickups with broken frames, so when he pulls in the drive, the customer is already scared sh*#less.


Rotflmmfao. ..you forgot the part about bandannas, ear rings and 2 fistfuls of rings for brass knuckles


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1889139 said:


> Im a 40 cal guy myself


I got that too


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1889139 said:


> Im a 40 cal guy myself


Picked up a 10mm a couple weeks ago, now the only common pistol calibers I don't have are .357 sig and .45 gap. Pretty sure I'll never own .45 gap. 
460 Rowland is a fun round


----------



## albhb3

you guys got it all wrong ya just gotta show up with a 12 gauge or a 10 thats got a nice light recoill family friend got a 10 and with a 3.5 shoot lighter than a 20


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

albhb3;1889150 said:


> you guys got it all wrong ya just gotta show up with a 12 gauge or a 10 thats got a nice light recoill


A 10 gauge with light recoil?? That's a contradiction


----------



## SSS Inc.

Things are getting a little heated at NWS FB.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Charlie Brown is on!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1889158 said:


> Charlie Brown is on!


Damn.

I'm watching the city council meeting.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1889165 said:


> Damn.
> 
> I'm watching the city council meeting.


How can you diss Charlie Brown Christmas like that?


----------



## banonea

I am looking at bra's and panties with the wife. Worst part is she won't try them on and show them off for me.......


----------



## albhb3

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1889152 said:


> A 10 gauge with light recoil?? That's a contradiction


I **** you not its an 11lb'er soaks it all up way lighter recoil than my maxxus with either 3 or 3.5. The only bad thing is that it throws the shells about 15ft


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1889177 said:


> I **** you not its an 11lb'er soaks it all up way lighter recoil than my maxxus with either 3 or 3.5. The only bad thing is that it throws the shells about 15ft


How do you like that maxus? Looked at one today.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1889183 said:


> How do you like that maxus? Looked at one today.


I like it alot shoots light, easy swing, ive got the 30in barrel on it. It does get dirty in a hurry and wanna clean it after every shoot but not one issue. Plus break down is stupid easy for cleaning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1889170 said:


> How can you diss Charlie Brown Christmas like that?


Sorry, I have to see if I get a raise or two!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1889158 said:


> Charlie Brown is on!


on what is the question


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1889174 said:


> I am looking at bra's and panties with the wife. Worst part is she won't try them on and show them off for me.......


that's so cold


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1889191 said:


> on what is the question


The television I'm assuming.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1889187 said:


> Sorry, I have to see if I get a raise or two!





jimslawnsnow;1889191 said:


> on what is the question


^ ^^ Its on Channel 5.....or was. Snowguy you have rabbit ears don't ya?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1889202 said:


> ^ ^^ Its on Channel 5.....or was. Snowguy you have rabbit ears don't ya?


Yes, well the 2014 version of rabbit years.


----------



## Greenery

SnowGuy73;1889187 said:


> Sorry, I have to see if I get a raise or two!


A raise? With the city?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1889201 said:


> The television I'm assuming.


nope. trying to make a funny. watched it too many times as a kid, not voluntary either


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1889214 said:


> Yes, well the 2014 version of rabbit years.


I had a picture but better not


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1889217 said:


> A raise? With the city?


Yes...........


----------



## Greenery

SnowGuy73;1889224 said:


> Yes...........


So you got your city job? Congratulations, I think.


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1889230 said:


> So you got your city job? Congratulations, I think.


Fire department probably


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1889233 said:


> Fire department probably


Your probably right, I didn't think of that.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1889126 said:


> Ha funny you say that, just got an email from one today soliciting services


And that would be who now?


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1889262 said:


> And that would be who now?


BrooklynFinancialCollections.com
140 W. 98th Street
Bloomington, MN 55420

(O) 888-507-6197
(F) 888-507-6535


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1889230 said:


> So you got your city job? Congratulations, I think.


No, fire department.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1889268 said:


> BrooklynFinancialCollections.com
> 140 W. 98th Street
> Bloomington, MN 55420
> 
> (O) 888-507-6197
> (F) 888-507-6535


Copy that, thanks! :salute:


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1889123 said:


> Anyone have a good collections company they use?


I need one also! I have a someone that's similar to the members of ferguson that owes from May. Signed contract, sent multiple invoices via certified mail, nothing, yet


----------



## SSS Inc.

Jim, Did you want to come look at that truck? I'm trying to plan the rest of the week so I thought I would check. Doesn't look like I'll be out there tomorrow but I will be on Thursday.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1889312 said:


> Jim, Did you want to come look at that truck? I'm trying to plan the rest of the week so I thought I would check. Doesn't look like I'll be out there tomorrow but I will be on Thursday.


Looking like Thursday or Friday now. Was gonna pm you later tonight. Wife may have court on Friday up there. Other wise itlk have to wait til next week


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Enough residual salt on my zero tolerance they are melting down.

Decided while I was down here I would salt run a bank. 

Make it worth while, right?


----------



## qualitycut

This hot sauce company i order from, the website expired on the 28 th , do i scoop it up and trade them for a lifetime supply ?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1889331 said:


> This hot sauce company i order from, the website expired on the 28 th , do i scoop it up and trade them for a lifetime supply ?


If their website expired, chances are they won't be around long enough for you to get a 'lifetime' supply.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1889331 said:


> This hot sauce company i order from, the website expired on the 28 th , do i scoop it up and trade them for a lifetime supply ?


I'm surprised some random company didn't already do that. Back when the internet was young and I had a fishing show I forgot to renew the site and some company in India scooped it up so we became .net instead (they wanted like 10,000 for our low budget, low traffic site). There are companies that take everything that expired hoping they cash in on 1 in 10,000. 
If they're out of business they probably won't be coughing up much money (or sauce) though.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1889345 said:


> If their website expired, chances are they won't be around long enough for you to get a 'lifetime' supply.


Or they just forgot to renew it. Happened to the dallas cowboys a few years ago. Someone could have made a small fortune.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1889348 said:


> I'm surprised some random company didn't already do that. Back when the internet was young and I had a fishing show I forgot to renew the site and some company in India scooped it up so we became .net instead (they wanted like 10,000 for our low budget, low traffic site). There are companies that take everything that expired hoping they cash in on 1 in 10,000.
> If they're out of business they probably won't be coughing up much money (or sauce) though.


They are not out of business. I just ordered it from a different place for a couple more bucks a bottle.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1889315 said:


> Looking like Thursday or Friday now. Was gonna pm you later tonight. Wife may have court on Friday up there. Other wise itlk have to wait til next week


Thursday would be great if you can make it happen. Let me know.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1889351 said:


> They are not out of business. I just ordered it from a different place for a couple more bucks a bottle.


Left over stock....

I bet you still can't get it. There is a grace period before it gets sold. I know because I waited for that company in India to expire but I couldn't get it for two weeks after that date. I did get it back but we cancelled our own show shortly after (after I got married:realmad::realmad::realmad anyway.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1889354 said:


> Left over stock....
> 
> I bet you still can't get it. There is a grace period before it gets sold. I know because I waited for that company in India to expire but I couldn't get it for two weeks after that date. I did get it back but we cancelled our own show shortly after (after I got married:realmad::realmad::realmad anyway.


Speaking of you being married, your feet hurt from those eggshells yet?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1889362 said:


> Speaking of you being married, your feet hurt from those eggshells yet?


Its funny, I haven't had to flood the rink in two days. How does that work??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1889366 said:


> Its funny, I haven't had to flood the rink in two days. How does that work??


Why do you think I just drove to the cities to do a salt run for 1/32" of snow?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1889368 said:


> Why do you think I just drove to the cities to do a salt run for 1/32" of snow?


Its always nice to have some place to go. Usually the best plan is to leave the immediate area.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1889368 said:


> Why do you think I just drove to the cities to do a salt run for 1/32" of snow?


Regen.......


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1889374 said:


> Its always nice to have a safe place to go. Usually the best plan is to leave the immediate area.


FIFY


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1889375 said:


> Regen.......


It's not time to roll the tractor again already is it?


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1889004 said:


> Hamel, was the warm up & storm this weekend it early next week?


Bell said 1 week from Thursday for warm up.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1889366 said:


> Its funny, I haven't had to flood the rink in two days. How does that work??


Mine just suprised me with a brownie peanut butter concrete mixer from Culvers


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1889384 said:


> It's not time to roll the tractor again already is it?


No, he likes 30 degrees not 90.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1889110 said:


> Time and patience is all it takes..... and a welder and touch.


With those 2 items you can fix most everything.Thumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1889142 said:


> Rotflmmfao. ..you forgot the part about bandannas, ear rings and 2 fistfuls of rings for brass knuckles


And tatoos frow what I hear.:waving:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hamelfire;1889389 said:


> Bell said 1 week from Thursday for warm up.


Doh k......


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1889187 said:


> Sorry, I have to see if I get a raise or two!


Typical government worker. :waving:


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1889390 said:


> Mine just suprised me with a brownie peanut butter concrete mixer from Culvers


Oh good for you!!!!! Tomorrow she will be all pissed off for some reason. ........Now I want Culvers.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1889399 said:


> Oh good for you!!!!! Tomorrow she will be all pissed off for some reason. ........Now I want Culvers.


Not a fan of the custard..


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Tricky Hamel changing his name


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1889401 said:


> Not a fan of the custard..


I prefer a good soft serve.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1889401 said:


> Not a fan of the custard..


I go straight up Chocolate malt and can't tell the difference personally.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1889406 said:


> I go straight up Chocolate malt and can't tell the difference personally.


No your talking!


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1889404 said:


> Tricky Hamel changing his name


Well it's more fitting. Been retired for 17 months from that department and working for the city of for 4 years and change.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;1889392 said:


> No, he likes 30 degrees not 90.


:laughing: gotta figure out who this guy is lurking the NWS page.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1889405 said:


> I prefer a good soft serve.


Same here.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;1889408 said:


> Well it's more fitting. Been retired for 17 months from that department and working for the city of for 4 years and change.


You threw me off. All of a sudden this new poster from Mn has 9xxx posts


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1889413 said:


> You threw me off. All of a sudden this new poster from Mn has 9xxx posts


How original....


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1889414 said:


> How original....


Go with what you know.


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1889408 said:


> Well it's more fitting. Been retired for 17 months from that department and working for the city of for 4 years and change.


We have to call you CityGuy now? Now I'll have to mix it up like Mjbossdubbs2000. himgaycutely is a mix of Hamel and Cityguy. Not my favorite name but its a good blend of the two.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1889416 said:


> Go with what you know.


Why not PdubGuy?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1889417 said:


> We have to call you CityGuy now? Now I'll have to mix it up like Mjbossdubbs2000. himgaycutely is a mix of Hamel and Cityguy. Not my favorite name but its a good blend of the two.


I don't think he'll be a fan


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1889421 said:


> I don't think he'll be a fan


We don't know that for sure.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1889399 said:


> Oh good for you!!!!! Tomorrow she will be all pissed off for some reason. ........Now I want Culvers.


She already, is i told her i was to "full"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

AccuWeather has 4" of snow on the 20th. You guys can have your white Christmas


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1889426 said:


> She already, is i told her i was to "full"


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1889428 said:


> AccuWeather has 4" of snow on the 20th. You guys can have your white Christmas


They also show 49 on the 16th


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1889430 said:


>


She shouldn't have bought me the ice cream.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1889434 said:


> She shouldn't have bought me the ice cream.


I would have eaten the ice cream, then eaten the cream. Gotta take what you can get before you get married, unless you're bano and his gravy.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1889428 said:


> AccuWeather has 4" of snow on the 20th. You guys can have your white Christmas


Should be 1" then


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1889417 said:


> We have to call you CityGuy now? Now I'll have to mix it up like Mjbossdubbs2000. himgaycutely is a mix of Hamel and Cityguy. Not my favorite name but its a good blend of the two.


Ahhhhhh

No


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1889441 said:


> Ahhhhhh
> 
> No


Every letter was accounted for in the original but....
How about himgay for short?


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1889445 said:


> Every letter was accounted for in the original but....
> How about himgay for short?


Let me check with my people on that and get back to you.


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;1889447 said:


> Let me check with my people on that and get back to you.


I checked and they said no.


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1889448 said:


> I checked and they said no.


Ok I shall refer to you as Guy Hamel. Its sounds fancy.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1889455 said:


> Ok I shall refer to you as Guy Hamel. Its sounds fancy.


That can work.


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1889457 said:


> That can work.


Considerate it done.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1889435 said:


> I would have eaten the ice cream, then eaten the cream. Gotta take what you can get before you get married, unless you're bano and his gravy.


This.......  :realmad:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like Vikes tickets aren't quite as cheap this week with it being 30 and all.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;1889395 said:


> And tatoos frow what I hear.:waving:


Many of them. .....


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1889455 said:


> Ok I shall refer to you as Guy Hamel. Its sounds fancy.


Sir Guy Hamel


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

^^^^ not sure we have to go THAT far.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1889475 said:


> Sir Guy Hamel


I am good with that. 
Remind me saturday to tell you about our interesting meeting.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1889471 said:


> Looks like Vikes tickets aren't quite as cheap this week with it being 30 and all.


I'm still not thawed out from Sunday's game.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1889480 said:


> I am good with that.
> Remind me saturday to tell you about our interesting meeting.


Oh I will.


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;1889481 said:


> I'm still not thawed out from Sunday's game.


How do you think that the guys with you felt!


----------



## Green Grass

It's like everyone is sleeping.


----------



## Green Grass

Should I be like Lwnmwrman and talk to myself?


----------



## Green Grass

Green Grass;1889516 said:


> Should I be like Lwnmwrman and talk to myself?


No, then people will think that you have gone off the deep end.


----------



## Green Grass

Green Grass;1889518 said:


> No, then people will think that you have gone off the deep end.


That is an excellent point!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Oh boy. Someone is going crazy


----------



## OC&D

Polarismalibu;1889523 said:


> Oh boy. Someone is going crazy


It wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## Polarismalibu

OC&D;1889525 said:


> It wouldn't be the first time.


Very true!


----------



## Green Grass

16 feels like 1


----------



## SnowGuy73

12° breeze clouds.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1889523 said:


> Oh boy. Someone is going crazy


That's what this thread does to people from time to time


----------



## jimslawnsnow




----------



## ryde307

It has obviously been a decent start to the snow season. I hope this winter doesn't turn out to be a bust. I'm hoping for 70"+. 20" before Christmas.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1889583 said:


>


WTF is that? Looks like an Excel spreadsheet for God's sake...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

ryde307;1889586 said:


> It has obviously been a decent start to the snow season. I hope this winter doesn't turn out to be a bust. I'm hoping for 70"+. 20" before Christmas.


I doubt December will be a record buster. I'm thinking January and February will be busier


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;1889586 said:


> It has obviously been a decent start to the snow season. I hope this winter doesn't turn out to be a bust. I'm hoping for 70"+. 20" before Christmas.


After billing on Monday, I'm right there with you... Make it Snow! payup


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1889593 said:


> I doubt December will be a record buster. I'm thinking January and February will be busier


I have a feeling you're on to something there Jim...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1889592 said:


> WTF is that? Looks like an Excel spreadsheet for God's sake...


On thier Facebook page. Must be the warm up bell is talking about


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1889594 said:


> After billing on Monday, I'm right there with you... Make it Snow! payup


Get me a couple good shovelers and I'll do the snow dance


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I like to sleep but hate sleeping because I have these dang vivid dreams that make me more tired than sleeping. Always had them, but now that I'm getting older is affecting me and about driving me insane


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1889594 said:


> *Make it Snow! payup


This.........


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1889606 said:


> I like to sleep but hate sleeping because I have these dang vivid dreams that make me more tired than sleeping. Always had them, but now that I'm getting older is affecting me and about driving me insane


...................


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;1889606 said:


> I like to sleep but hate sleeping because I have these dang vivid dreams that make me more tired than sleeping. Always had them, but now that I'm getting older is affecting me and about driving me insane


wrong site James.......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;1889615 said:


> wrong site James.......


See what I mean?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Why is it that there's 100's if not 1000's of movies and shows made every year and we have the same ones every day every month every year on cable?


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;1889634 said:


> Why is it that there's 100's if not 1000's of movies and shows made every year and we have the same ones every day every month every year on cable?


There's never really anything good on anymore. Makes me start thinking about dropping it and just watching the local channels.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://forestlaketimes.com/2014/12/03/whitaker-goes-wild/

Coyle to be at the GMC dealer in Forest Lake on Dec. 6 if any of you are interested.


----------



## Bill1090

70%-80% chance of above normal temps Dec. 10-16.


----------



## banonea

Trucking American Rochester. I will get a price in a little bit


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1889661 said:


> Trucking American Rochester. I will get a price in a little bit


Those quacks. Last year I prepaid for a set of cutting edges and they sold them to someone else. Took two fricking weeks to refund my money


----------



## SnowGuy73

Not too bad outside.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1889597 said:


> On thier Facebook page. Must be the warm up bell is talking about


I see that... just looks awfully primitive...


----------



## banonea

banonea;1889661 said:


> Trucking American Rochester. I will get a price in a little bit


They got 1 left. $6100.00 carry out, $6600.00 installed.


----------



## djagusch

banonea;1889661 said:


> Trucking American Rochester. I will get a price in a little bit


Looks like 2 mins with a helper is the price.


----------



## banonea

djagusch;1889698 said:


> Looks like 2 mins with a helper is the price.


They got some real good cameras after they lost 3 of them that way.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;1889698 said:


> Looks like 2 mins with a helper is the price.


:laughing:


----------



## OC&D

Sunny and 16F here. Going to take the dog for a walk.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like the printer took a crap. Gotta go buy a gift for myself.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1889734 said:


> Looks like the printer took a crap. Gotta go buy a gift for myself.


They are cheap, your almost better of buying a new one every time you need ink.


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1889661 said:


> Trucking American Rochester. I will get a price in a little bit


Did you run up to Wendy's and get a Frosty while you were up that way?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1889735 said:


> They are cheap, your almost better of buying a new one every time you need ink.


Pretty much. Almost more in gas to go get it. Good thing gas is below $2.50 in WBL.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1889741 said:


> Pretty much. Almost more in gas to go get it. Good thing gas is below $2.50 in WBL.


Im thinking of getting a cheap black and white printer only for printing so i dont use all the ink in my good printer. Even only printing in black and white it still uses some of the colored ink.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gas $2.42 in Fridley. Holding out hope for $1.99 for New Years!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1889745 said:


> Im thinking of getting a cheap black and white printer only for printing so i dont use all the ink in my good printer. Even only printing in black and white it still uses some of the colored ink.


I'm not sure you can even get a straight black and white anymore.

I have to use color. I have big red arrows pointing to the amount due.


----------



## Polarismalibu

ryde307;1889586 said:


> It has obviously been a decent start to the snow season. I hope this winter doesn't turn out to be a bust. I'm hoping for 70"+. 20" before Christmas.


Me too. Multiple trips to Michigan and out west with the sled will get expensive if I can't ride here


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Where'd everyone go lately? Get PT jobs?


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1889736 said:


> Did you run up to Wendy's and get a Frosty while you were up that way?


Nope, dont like them


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1889774 said:


> Where'd everyone go lately? Get PT jobs?


I am welding on a frame right now


----------



## Camden

You guys who are talking about printers...I bought a HP Officejet Pro 8600 Plus from Costco and it's the best piece of office equipment I've ever purchased. I think it was right around $200 but it is extremely lean on ink usage and it gives you the capability to fax, email, scan, print double-sided...you name it. 

It's well worth the money IMO.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1889780 said:


> I am welding on a frame right now


I need to buy a welder to weld the sander. Damn lawyer customer is slow at paying for his 1k leaf job


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1889747 said:


> Gas $2.42 in Fridley. Holding out hope for $1.99 for New Years!!


It stupid, just filled with premium for $2.72 this morning


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1889774 said:


> Where'd everyone go lately? Get PT jobs?


I've been sleeping, damn head cold.


----------



## banonea

Camden;1889782 said:


> You guys who are talking about printers...I bought a HP Officejet Pro 8600 Plus from Costco and it's the best piece of office equipment I've ever purchased. I think it was right around $200 but it is extremely lean on ink usage and it gives you the capability to fax, email, scan, print double-sided...you name it.
> 
> It's well worth the money IMO.


I got the same one. Great printer, ink last forever.


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;1889774 said:


> Where'd everyone go lately? Get PT jobs?


Might have to since there's no snow on the horizon according to KSTP


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1889783 said:


> I need to buy a welder to weld the sander. Damn lawyer customer is slow at paying for his 1k leaf job


when you buy one, spend the money and buy a Hobart. I have a hobart handler 125 110 ford right into a standard outlet if you know what you doing you can Make 1/2 inch steel glow.


----------



## OC&D

Camden;1889782 said:


> You guys who are talking about printers...I bought a HP Officejet Pro 8600 Plus from Costco and it's the best piece of office equipment I've ever purchased. I think it was right around $200 but it is extremely lean on ink usage and it gives you the capability to fax, email, scan, print double-sided...you name it.
> 
> It's well worth the money IMO.


Hmm. It seems that there is finally an affordable printer available that does duplex printing. I've had my Brother all in one for probably 5 years now. I like it but it would have been nice to be able to do duplex printing. At that time, you'd have to spend around $1000 to get one that would duplex.

I was just looking on HP's website. There are three models they lis: the 8610, 8620, and 8630. The 8610 is only $129, whereas the other two are $200 and $400. What is difficult to determine is what the major difference is between the two more expensive ones. The one is double the price of the other and I can't really see why.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;1889790 said:


> Might have to since there's no snow on the horizon according to KSTP


Did you see what 11 has for temps next week?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1889794 said:


> when you buy one, spend the money and buy a Hobart. I have a hobart handler 125 110 ford right into a standard outlet if you know what you doing you can Make 1/2 inch steel glow.


I'm going to get a Hobart 140 and will run gas with it. I also need a torch set


----------



## Bill1090

OC&D;1889795 said:


> Hmm. It seems that there is finally an affordable printer available that does duplex printing. I've had my Brother all in one for probably 5 years now. I like it but it would have been nice to be able to do duplex printing. At that time, you'd have to spend around $1000 to get one that would duplex.
> 
> I was just looking on HP's website. There are three models they lis: the 8610, 8620, and 8630. The 8610 is only $129, whereas the other two are $200 and $400. What is difficult to determine is what the major difference is between the two more expensive ones. The one is double the price of the other and I can't really see why.


I just got the 8610 on Sunday. Can't beat the price. I looked at the 8620 and the only difference I could see was the screen size.


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;1889797 said:


> I'm going to get a Hobart 140 and will run gas with it. I also need a torch set


You'll like the 140. If you got a little extra $$$ the 210mvp might be something to look at. That one can run on either 110 or 220.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Clothes dryer has been running for a few hours. Clothes are soaking wet still. Guess I'll be getting new one later today


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1889782 said:


> You guys who are talking about printers...I bought a HP Officejet Pro 8600 Plus from Costco and it's the best piece of office equipment I've ever purchased. I think it was right around $200 but it is extremely lean on ink usage and it gives you the capability to fax, email, scan, print double-sided...you name it.
> 
> It's well worth the money IMO.


Just picked up an Epson @ BBY for $120. Does all that, auto 2 sided scan, (2) 500 sheet trays, plus another rear tray.

Been using Canons for years, but they didn't have anything for a paper tray and envelope tray.

I have the printer in the living room, under an end table so anyone can print homework, paperwork, whatever and it's accessible from anywhere in the house.

I just don't want to be crawling under there each time I need to switch from envelope to paper and back.


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;1889796 said:


> Did you see what 11 has for temps next week?


Yes I did. I don't see it happening but what do i know


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

jimslawnsnow;1889803 said:


> Clothes dryer has been running for a few hours. Clothes are soaking wet still. Guess I'll be getting new one later today


Gas? Probably just the igniter


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;1889805 said:


> Yes I did. I don't see it happening but what do i know


Its happened before


----------



## Camden

OC&D;1889795 said:


> Hmm. It seems that there is finally an affordable printer available that does duplex printing. I've had my Brother all in one for probably 5 years now. I like it but it would have been nice to be able to do duplex printing. At that time, you'd have to spend around $1000 to get one that would duplex.
> 
> I was just looking on HP's website. There are three models they lis: the 8610, 8620, and 8630. The 8610 is only $129, whereas the other two are $200 and $400. What is difficult to determine is what the major difference is between the two more expensive ones. The one is double the price of the other and I can't really see why.


Hmmm...I'm not sure why there's a price difference. You're not seeing an 8600 Plus? They must've discontinued that model and what you're seeing is the new version.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1889807 said:


> Gas? Probably just the igniter


Electric. Must be close to 10 years old


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1889794 said:


> when you buy one, spend the money and buy a Hobart. I have a hobart handler 125 110 ford right into a standard outlet if you know what you doing you can Make 1/2 inch steel glow.


No thanks... I like my Miller 211. It goes in 110 or 220.


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1889807 said:


> Gas? Probably just the igniter


This, pretty easy fix


----------



## OC&D

jimslawnsnow;1889797 said:


> I'm going to get a Hobart 140 and will run gas with it. I also need a torch set


This Miller multiprocess machine is what I would get. It's extremely versatile allowing you to weld just about anything.

That said. For the money, you can't beat an AC/DC stick welder. I have a Miller Thunderbolt which I bought at an auction for $125.00.


----------



## OC&D

jimslawnsnow;1889803 said:


> Clothes dryer has been running for a few hours. Clothes are soaking wet still. Guess I'll be getting new one later today


Dryers are easy to fix and usually not that expensive either.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

OC&D;1889816 said:


> Dryers are easy to fix and usually not that expensive either.


Always start with the easy stuff, plugged exhaust vent, is it getting hot, is the drum spinning


----------



## OC&D

Camden;1889809 said:


> Hmmm...I'm not sure why there's a price difference. You're not seeing an 8600 Plus? They must've discontinued that model and what you're seeing is the new version.


Nope. They do that all the time though--discontinue the model number but come out with the same printer with a slightly different number and a small change in look or whatever.

Yeah, the differences between the cheapest one and the other two are screen size and output speed, but I can't see why the 8630 is twice as much as the 8620. Odd. HP's site kinda sucks too, you'd think they'd have a way to compare different models' features.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

OC&D;1889816 said:


> Dryers are easy to fix and usually not that expensive either.


I don't know a thing about them besides turning them on


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1889820 said:


> Always start with the easy stuff, plugged exhaust vent, is it getting hot, is the drum spinning


No heat. Drum spins. Just cleaned vent


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;1889808 said:


> Its happened before


I know. Just hoping it doesn't, so I don't have to find that part time job you were talking about


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1889782 said:


> You guys who are talking about printers...I bought a HP Officejet Pro 8600 Plus from Costco and it's the best piece of office equipment I've ever purchased. I think it was right around $200 but it is extremely lean on ink usage and it gives you the capability to fax, email, scan, print double-sided...you name it.
> 
> It's well worth the money IMO.


Agreed... I have the Premium, got it from Office Depot on closeout... Much better than my 8500


----------



## OC&D

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1889820 said:


> Always start with the easy stuff, plugged exhaust vent, is it getting hot, is the drum spinning


Yep. I've fixed many a washer and dryer. A multi-meter is about the most sophisticated thing one needs.

Sounds like it's probably just the element in Jim's dryer.


----------



## skorum03

skorum03;1889825 said:


> I know. Just hoping it doesn't, so I don't have to find that part time job you were talking about


I don't really care if it's warm in the next two weeks just as long as the whole winter doesn't go like that. It could be warm in two weeks, and them on the 15,16,17th of December we could get 8" of snow. Who knows


----------



## OC&D

jimslawnsnow;1889822 said:


> I don't know a thing about them besides turning them on


You can test the element for continuity if you have a meter. No continuity=bad element.

http://www.partselect.com/Repair/Dryer/Not-Enough-Heat/


----------



## cbservicesllc

OC&D;1889795 said:


> Hmm. It seems that there is finally an affordable printer available that does duplex printing. I've had my Brother all in one for probably 5 years now. I like it but it would have been nice to be able to do duplex printing. At that time, you'd have to spend around $1000 to get one that would duplex.
> 
> I was just looking on HP's website. There are three models they lis: the 8610, 8620, and 8630. The 8610 is only $129, whereas the other two are $200 and $400. What is difficult to determine is what the major difference is between the two more expensive ones. The one is double the price of the other and I can't really see why.


Does the 8630 have the bigger scan bed or a second paper tray included?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

OC&D;1889832 said:


> You can test the element for continuity if you have a meter. No continuity=bad element.
> 
> http://www.partselect.com/Repair/Dryer/Not-Enough-Heat/


^^^^^^This is your next step


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;1889833 said:


> Does the 8630 have the bigger scan bed or a second paper tray included?


This Should help you decide. (second page.)
8610 can only scan 8 1/2 x 11 and less PPM 2.65 touch vs 4.3
8620 and 8630 scan 8 1/2 x 14
8630 has second 250 sheet tray and second set of cartridges...FWICT


----------



## qualitycut

So have an account i plow and gave them a bid at beginning of season for salt, price for when we do it plowing and a price for on call. They now want it done everytime we plow. Problem is they want salt sand and its only a 45 dollar bid because its about the size of two 2 car drives. What are my options vs buying a 1000 plus dollar spreader for just this.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1889848 said:


> So have an account i plow and gave them a bid at beginning of season for salt, price for when we do it plowing and a price for on call. They now want it done everytime we plow. Prob9 Ilem is they want salt sand and its only a 45 dollar bid because its about the size of two 2 car drives. What are my options vs buying a 1000 plus dollar spreader for just this.


Spread it by hand. Not sure of the town you are in, but Rochester has a few places they got salt/sand piles for free for homeowners,


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1889849 said:


> Spread it by hand.....


This. Get a couple of buckets of material and a scoop shovel.

Salt/sand sucks though. Coulda went with straight salt, dumped a bag in the middle and spread it with a shovel.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;1889837 said:


> This Should help you decide. (second page.)
> 8610 can only scan 8 1/2 x 11 and less PPM 2.65 touch vs 4.3
> 8620 and 8630 scan 8 1/2 x 14
> 8630 has second 250 sheet tray and second set of cartridges...FWICT


Nice work! :salute:

Back when I bought it they were doing what camden said... I bought the discontinued "premium" which is basically the 8630... legal size scan, extra paper tray, second set of ink... scored it for $200!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1889851 said:


> This. Get a couple of buckets of material and a scoop shovel.
> 
> Salt/sand sucks though. Coulda went with straight salt, dumped a bag in the middle and spread it with a shovel.


This......


----------



## BossPlow614

ryde307;1889586 said:


> It has obviously been a decent start to the snow season. I hope this winter doesn't turn out to be a bust. I'm hoping for 70"+. 20" before Christmas.


Same. I want lots & lots of snow!! I don't want a warm up at all, as long as we don't have the endless bitter cold like last year.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1889848 said:


> So have an account i plow and gave them a bid at beginning of season for salt, price for when we do it plowing and a price for on call. They now want it done everytime we plow. Problem is they want salt sand and its only a 45 dollar bid because its about the size of two 2 car drives. What are my options vs buying a 1000 plus dollar spreader for just this.


I'd tell them you don't do salt/sand. What's it going to take maybe 2 bags of salt?


----------



## MNPLOWCO

qualitycut;1889848 said:


> So have an account i plow and gave them a bid at beginning of season for salt, price for when we do it plowing and a price for on call. They now want it done everytime we plow. Problem is they want salt sand and its only a 45 dollar bid because its about the size of two 2 car drives. What are my options vs buying a 1000 plus dollar spreader for just this.


I have a few of these. Yes. two "tote buckets" or "plastic storage bins"
Target has them for 5.99 a piece ( I thing they are 20 gals). I fill one with 20% salt/sand and the other with just sand. I carry "Dog friendly salt" and rock salt (bagged). Great for "Ballast" or "Counter weight" and helps with traction/ getting me unstuck/ and for the occasional / extra buck for some drive salt sanding. Spade or small coal shovel with them.


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1889859 said:


> Same. I want lots & lots of snow!! I don't want a warm up at all, as long as we don't have the endless bitter cold like last year.


That's weird to see you say. Your always for the extreem heat and humidity lol


----------



## CityGuy

Anybody with Verizon getting all circuits are busy? All work and personal phones doing it for laat 20 or so minutes


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;1889869 said:


> Anybody with Verizon getting all circuits are busy? All work and personal phones doing it for laat 20 or so minutes


Email and text work just can't make calls.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1889869 said:


> Anybody with Verizon getting all circuits are busy? All work and personal phones doing it for laat 20 or so minutes


Our work just fine. I did have that happen once last week in the middle of a call


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1889872 said:


> Our work just fine. I did have that happen once last week in the middle of a call


This is why I left sprint. I hate cell phones.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;1889869 said:


> Anybody with Verizon getting all circuits are busy? All work and personal phones doing it for laat 20 or so minutes


No. Pay your bill. We forgot one time and that happened. Then it went directly to them. Turned out there was mistake. We were late, but not as late as they said


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1889875 said:


> This is why I left sprint. I hate cell phones.


In the six years with version it's happen one time. I can't complain


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1889849 said:


> Spread it by hand. Not sure of the town you are in, but Rochester has a few places they got salt/sand piles for free for homeowners,


I'll be right down...lol


----------



## BossPlow614

Polarismalibu;1889866 said:


> That's weird to see you say. Your always for the extreem heat and humidity lol


Well if it's going to be winter here, I want lots of snow, until March 20th. Then warm up in April and have it be 80-85 degrees mid April then hot & humid until October.


----------



## Doughboy12

BossPlow614;1889887 said:


> Well if it's going to be winter here, I want lots of snow, until March 20th...


Only this part.....:waving:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Update on the dryer. Its drying but the timer doesn't work


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1889889 said:


> Update on the dryer. Its drying but the timer doesn't work


I don't get that....


----------



## qualitycut

Well that worked out got them to lower to a 1inch trigger and salt from .5 to 1 inch and every time we plow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

GFS is almost 2" for Sunday now.... at 16:1.

Not sure it'll be 16:1 since it's supposed to be 32-33 Sunday afternoon, but........


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1889887 said:


> Well if it's going to be winter here, I want lots of snow, until March 20th. Then warm up in April and have it be 80-85 degrees mid April then hot & humid until October.


I want to drink on st patties though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1889904 said:


> Well that worked out got them to lower to a 1inch trigger and salt from .5 to 1 inch and every time we plow.


My bank that was complaining about all the ice after the first storm.

I've salted two branches 3 times last month, sent the bill in.

They were completely happy with the bill and the results.

I like this salting thing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1889908 said:


> I want to drink on st patties though.


You want to drink every day.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

At 11:1, we are about 1.1". I'll take that, especially at a noon - 6 pm timeframe.


----------



## Doughboy12

Was this ever talked about here?
I know a lot of you fish...and boat.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1889911 said:


> At 11:1, we are about 1.1". I'll take that, especially at a noon - 6 pm timeframe.


As for time yes I would prefer that too. But I would prefer 2" or more as well


----------



## skorum03

Doughboy12;1889919 said:


> Was this ever talked about here?
> I know a lot of you fish...and boat.


Not that I know of. That sounds like a pain though


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1889909 said:


> My bank that was complaining about all the ice after the first storm.
> 
> I've salted two branches 3 times last month, sent the bill in.
> 
> They were completely happy with the bill and the results.
> 
> I like this salting thing.


I even was raise the price up 10 bucks


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1889921 said:


> As for time yes I would prefer that too. But I would prefer 2" or more as well


Nope, not going for it. Lower your triggers like quality did.

It can't snow over 1.25", that way I don't get close to the 1.5" for my schools.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1889926 said:


> Nope, not going for it. Lower your triggers like quality did.
> 
> It can't snow over 1.25", that way I don't get close to the 1.5" for my schools.


That's the plan for next year. I do all my residentials that are two inch if we get1.5". That still doesn't get you in my corner.....


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1889926 said:


> Nope, not going for it. Lower your triggers like quality did.
> 
> It can't snow over 1.25", that way I don't get close to the 1.5" for my schools.


How about the snow stays "along and south of 94" for once


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1889869 said:


> Anybody with Verizon getting all circuits are busy? All work and personal phones doing it for laat 20 or so minutes


Sounds like the City of didn't pay their bill to me... Been with Verizon since July no issues


----------



## OC&D

MNPLOWCO;1889865 said:


> Great for "Ballast" or "Counter weight"


Haha!


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1889904 said:


> Well that worked out got them to lower to a 1inch trigger and salt from .5 to 1 inch and every time we plow.


Is this one of my old accounts?


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1889941 said:


> Is this one of my old accounts?


Maybe.  they added a new one, corner lot 2 drjves and one was to a tuck under. Would need shoveling so gave them a high proce and said they will do it since they have to do both city walks anyway


----------



## qualitycut

Crap, forgot to eat lunch


----------



## ryde307

Doughboy12;1889919 said:


> Was this ever talked about here?
> I know a lot of you fish...and boat.


It doesn't look horrible. I'm just not a fan of more and more restrictions. Soon enough you will need a permit of license to walk out your front door.



qualitycut;1889953 said:


> Crap, forgot to eat lunch


Not sure I have ever had that problem.


----------



## Camden

ryde307;1889586 said:


> It has obviously been a decent start to the snow season. I hope this winter doesn't turn out to be a bust. I'm hoping for 70"+. 20" before Christmas.


I'm with you! I told my wife that if we have a good enough winter I'll be able to pay off our house 23 years early. I'm still holding out hope that the long range forecast is wrong.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1889909 said:


> My bank that was complaining about all the ice after the first storm.
> 
> I've salted two branches 3 times last month, sent the bill in.
> 
> They were completely happy with the bill and the results.
> 
> I like this salting thing.


Glad you like the speader!


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1889858 said:


> This......


Saw your green truck with a load of salt this morning on 694. I was doing the same


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1889953 said:


> Crap, forgot to eat lunch


On days like this, I usually never eat lunch....hell sometimes forget about breakfest too.


----------



## NorthernProServ

NorthernProServ;1889994 said:


> On days like this, I usually never eat lunch....hell sometimes forget about breakfest too.


Yet I still seem to be gaining weight....maybe the 12 pack of donuts and multiple monsters when plowing have something to do with it ! Haha.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1889953 said:


> Crap, forgot to eat lunch


Go get us that PotBelly's!!! :waving:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;1889996 said:


> Yet I still seem to be gaining weight....maybe the 12 pack of donuts and multiple monsters when plowing have something to do with it ! Haha.


that about gives me the squirts reading that


----------



## qualitycut

Just learned something new about blizzard plows today. There is a random pin that comes with it so you can push it into a pile and slide it in and will keep blade up incase of break down.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1890006 said:


> Just learned something new about blizzard plows today. There is a random pin that comes with it so you can push it into a pile and slide it in and will keep blade up incase of break down.


Boss has the same thing. It's called a strap.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1890006 said:


> Just learned something new about blizzard plows today. There is a random pin that comes with it so you can push it into a pile and slide it in and will keep blade up incase of break down.


Hows that Potbelly's coming?


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1890018 said:


> Boss has the same thing. It's called a strap.


Mine came with two "straps" made out of steel rings linked together... :waving:


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1890023 said:


> Mine came with two "straps" made out of steel rings linked together... :waving:


Weird mine did too!


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1890019 said:


> Hows that Potbelly's coming?


Wendy's bacon mushroom burger with a chili


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1890029 said:


> Wendy's bacon mushroom burger with a chili


That will do.... Don't forget my frosty too.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1890023 said:


> Mine came with two "straps" made out of steel rings linked together... :waving:


Yea for the same reason chevy has onstar..


----------



## Doughboy12

Mini Tour kick off tonight at Old Chicago...for those that do that sort of thing. Winter beers, 12 of them...fleece pull over. (4 per day)


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1890034 said:


> Mini Tour kick off tonight at Old Chicago...for those that do that sort of thing. Winter beers, 12 of them...fleece pull over. (4 per day)


You buying?


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1890032 said:


> Yea for the same reason chevy has onstar..


We can talk about it when my burger gets here...;-)


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;1890023 said:


> Mine came with two "straps" made out of steel rings linked together... :waving:


Yours too, huh?


----------



## qualitycut

Wish i had an old Chicago within walkin distance. Love the beer selection


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1890036 said:


> You buying?


I'm buying mine... If you find me I will get your first one!

Edit: beer, not pull over.


----------



## qualitycut

So for shotguns, think i have it narrowed down to a remington versa max

100 mail in rebate plus they pay sales tax


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1890041 said:


> I'm buying mine... If you find me I will get your first one!
> 
> Edit: beer, not pull over.


I was just in burnsville too


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1890042 said:


> So for shotguns, think i have it narrowed down to a remington versa max
> 
> 100 mail in rebate plus they pay sales tax


Buddy said "go for it"


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1890039 said:


> Wish i had an old Chicago within walkin distance. Love the beer selection


This.......


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;1890051 said:


> This.......


I have walked there a few times...


----------



## TKLAWN

Doughboy12;1890034 said:


> Mini Tour kick off tonight at Old Chicago...for those that do that sort of thing. Winter beers, 12 of them...fleece pull over. (4 per day)


Uff, that winter one has some beers that are tough to choke down.

I have managed three of the easier ones.


----------



## Doughboy12

TKLAWN;1890054 said:


> Uff, that winter one has some beers that are tough to choke down.
> 
> I have managed three of the easier ones.


Yep, you have to like thick beers for the winter ones.

I have a "few" t-shirts... And 3 full tours completed.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1890058 said:


> Yep, you have to like thick beers for the winter ones.
> 
> I have a "few" t-shirts... And 3 full tours completed.


how many till a mug?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1889906 said:


> GFS is almost 2" for Sunday now.... at 16:1.
> 
> Not sure it'll be 16:1 since it's supposed to be 32-33 Sunday afternoon, but........


We're comin', We're comin'!



LwnmwrMan22;1889909 said:


> My bank that was complaining about all the ice after the first storm.
> 
> I've salted two branches 3 times last month, sent the bill in.
> 
> They were completely happy with the bill and the results.
> 
> I like this salting thing.


Absolutely!



LwnmwrMan22;1889911 said:


> At 11:1, we are about 1.1". I'll take that, especially at a noon - 6 pm timeframe.


I'm in!



LwnmwrMan22;1889926 said:


> Nope, not going for it. Lower your triggers like quality did.
> 
> It can't snow over 1.25", that way I don't get close to the 1.5" for my schools.


This!


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1890065 said:


> how many till a mug?


Need 10 for a mug... Wife said the mug comes with "papers!"


----------



## Doughboy12

But she is meeting me there!!! So there is always a chance.


----------



## TKLAWN

Doughboy12;1890071 said:


> Need 10 for a mug... Wife said the mug comes with "papers!"


Ha, that's a cafe load of beer.


----------



## Doughboy12

TKLAWN;1890076 said:


> Ha, that's a cafe load of beer.


Just 1100.........a good weekend for some of you...lol


----------



## TKLAWN

Doughboy12;1890074 said:


> But she is meeting me there!!! So there is always a chance.


Which one do you go to?

I had a chocolate raspberry Woodchuck at EP last time, delicious!


----------



## Doughboy12

TKLAWN;1890078 said:


> Which one do you go to?
> 
> I had a chocolate raspberry Woodchuck at EP last time, delicious!


Apple Valley...


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1890077 said:


> Just 1100.........a good weekend for some of you...lol


So about 5k in beer.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1889991 said:


> Saw your green truck with a load of salt this morning on 694. I was doing the same


Yep, the boys went and picked up 6 more pallets. Well be set for a few more events at least... NSI seems a lot more receptive by email than phone by the way...


----------



## CityGuy

I think I may want to move into the garage starting tomorrow. My in-laws will be here for the weekend. Good thing I'm burning a house on saturday and will be gone most of the day. I was thinking of working a half day friday but the whole day sounds much better along with any reason to not be home.

Please snow. 
Please snow.
Please snow.
Please snow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1890018 said:


> Boss has the same thing. It's called a strap.


:laughing: :salute:


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1890090 said:


> I think I may want to move into the garage starting tomorrow. My in-laws will be here for the weekend. Good thing I'm burning a house on saturday and will be gone most of the day. I was thinking of working a half day friday but the whole day sounds much better along with any reason to not be home.
> 
> Please snow.
> Please snow.
> Please snow.
> Please snow.


Just wait until that kid pops out.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1889996 said:


> Yet I still seem to be gaining weight....maybe the 12 pack of donuts and multiple monsters when plowing have something to do with it ! Haha.


Weird... same problem...


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1890099 said:


> Just wait until that kid pops out.


Yea not looking forward to a month or so of them here.

Can I come stay with you or green?


----------



## CityGuy

Plymouth women was killed in Medina last night on 12 between 6 and County 29.

That's a bad strech of road for some reason. Numerous accidents in that stretch. Mndot should do something but not sure what.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1890113 said:


> Plymouth women was killed in Medina last night on 12 between 6 and County 29.
> 
> That's a bad strech of road for some reason. Numerous accidents in that stretch. Mndot should do something but not sure what.


Head on with a ups truck, not good.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1890106 said:


> Yea not looking forward to a month or so of them here.
> 
> Can I come stay with you or green?


A month, why?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1890099 said:


> Just wait until that kid pops out.


This.......


----------



## Ranger620

Anyone else been to us salt lately? Note on the door says as of Dec. 2nd salt is going up to $114 a ton:realmad:


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1890114 said:


> Head on with a ups truck, not good.


That's what I just heard.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1890119 said:


> Anyone else been to us salt lately? Note on the door says as of Dec. 2nd salt is going up to $114 a ton:realmad:


That's all? What was it before?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1890116 said:


> A month, why?


After the first they retire and will have nothing better to do.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1890127 said:


> After the first they retire and will have nothing better to do.


Have fun with that!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ranger620;1890119 said:


> Anyone else been to us salt lately? Note on the door says as of Dec. 2nd salt is going up to $114 a ton:realmad:


Holy hell!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1890125 said:


> That's all? What was it before?


$72 a ton last season.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1890127 said:


> After the first they retire and will have nothing better to do.


And?.....

Tell them no.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I noticed the forecasted high for Sunday keeps falling. 

It was 39° on Monday now Dahl shows 34°.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Percentages are on the climb for Sunday / Sunday night.

Looks like we will be working.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1890125 said:


> That's all? What was it before?


I started off the season at $84 per ton went to $94 per ton now $114


----------



## BossPlow614

CityGuy;1890113 said:


> Plymouth women was killed in Medina last night on 12 between 6 and County 29.
> 
> That's a bad strech of road for some reason. Numerous accidents in that stretch. Mndot should do something but not sure what.


It's a 2 lane & should be a 4 lane. I avoid it at all costs.

For an update on my [somewhat] buddy that tries saying he'll do 250k this year as a solo op cutting grass no later than 4pm Mon-Thurs & doesn't exactly put in the strenuous hours plowing (he sent me snapchats during the first storm of the season in the afternoon while it was still snowing of going home to take a nap). He just alerted me via text that he landed a contract for $49,000. This is on top of the "$65,000 per season snow contract" he obtained (1 strip mall & 1 medium sized office building), yet told me he made $2000 on that first snow storm, shortly after it ended. With a monthly contract whether it's the $13,000 per month he thinks it is or whether it's $500/mo, a company doesn't truly know what they brought in for during that 1 event because the month had just started at that point. We could have had several storms since then. He has 2 trucks, one of which he plows in, not possible to handle the properties that $65,000/season + the made up contract for $49,000 would take to service in a timely manner. Not to mention that it's pretty doubtful any commercial properties are changing service providers right now, it's not like we've had any storms that would prove a company was terrible & really dropped the ball and open it up for bids.

I read the text and basically rolled my eyes and didn't reply. Can't stand people make up how much they actually bring in, especially when it's figures that aren't even possible. The only person he's fooling is himself.  I definitely let these matters get to me more than they should.


----------



## Ranger620

I have found salt several places but they all claim theres a shortage so my prices are higher. If every place I call has it how can there be a shortage


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ranger620;1890138 said:


> I started off the season at $84 per ton went to $94 per ton now $114


Hope everyone is able to raise their prices for applications otherwise that would suck.


----------



## Ranger620

SnowGuy73;1890144 said:


> Hope everyone is able to raise their prices for applications otherwise that would suck.


Just had this conversation with one of my property managers. He was understanding but left it open. I'm sure they will chip in if needed they have been really good to me over the last dozen years


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1890135 said:


> Percentages are on the climb for Sunday / Sunday night.
> 
> Looks like we will be working.


Havent you learned from the last 5 times we were supposed to get snow


----------



## andersman02

This is why I love winter, get to dick around with no time frames. ... putting a new box on one of our 01s


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ranger620;1890150 said:


> Just had this conversation with one of my property managers. He was understanding but left it open. I'm sure they will chip in if needed they have been really good to me over the last dozen years


That's good.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1890134 said:


> I noticed the forecasted high for Sunday keeps falling.
> 
> It was 39° on Monday now Dahl shows 34°.


Nice! payup


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1890135 said:


> Percentages are on the climb for Sunday / Sunday night.
> 
> Looks like we will be working.


See above!


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1890135 said:


> Percentages are on the climb for Sunday / Sunday night.
> 
> Looks like we will be working.


I hope that includes my area.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ian says 1" Sunday into Sunday night.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/d...ours=hr096hr102hr108hr114hr120hr126hr132hr138

Sunday snow.


----------



## Doughboy12

http://www.oldchicagowbt.com/emages/html/14/11/MTTS/Fleece.htm


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1890138 said:


> I started off the season at $84 per ton went to $94 per ton now $114


That place by my house is at $150 a ton. Northern is $105 but they never have it.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1890177 said:


> That place by my house is at $150 a ton. Northern is $105 but they never have it.


Yea gertens is 150 also i believe


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1890177 said:


> That place by my house is at $150 a ton. Northern is $105 but they never have it.


Another supplier I use as a backup has it at $155 a ton delivered. I get freedom of business but when guys do things like this I kinda wish they would get stuck with millions of dollars in salt left over


----------



## Camden

After originally being told by our local supplier that there wouldn't be a shortage this season they sent out letters last week stating how much each contractor can buy based upon previous purchases.

I never believed for a second that there wouldn't be salt issues this season so I started stocking up in September. I've got more than enough in storage right now to last all season.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1890181 said:


> After originally being told by our local supplier that there wouldn't be a shortage this season they sent out letters last week stating how much each contractor can buy based upon previous purchases.
> 
> I never believed for a second that there wouldn't be salt issues this season so I started stocking up in September. I've got more than enough in storage right now to last all season.


I was going to do the same thing but I didn't have enough room to keep much sitting around


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My $300 pallets are looking better and better.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1890185 said:


> My $300 pallets are looking better and better.


Even at $150 a ton it's still cheaper. You getting just rock salt for that price?


----------



## ryde307

I knew salt was going to be a big issue. We built a bigger bin for salt to hold as much as possible. It will only hold 100 ton though. We have a few sites that switched to salt sand. I asked US numerous times if the salt price would stay. They said there would be no change until the pile ran out. Surprise it goes up $20 a ton.


----------



## Ranger620

ryde307;1890196 said:


> I knew salt was going to be a big issue. We built a bigger bin for salt to hold as much as possible. It will only hold 100 ton though. We have a few sites that switched to salt sand. I asked US numerous times if the salt price would stay. They said there would be no change until the pile ran out. Surprise it goes up $20 a ton.


I got the same answer from them. NOOO salt will stay the same till we run out. Crappy part is where else does a guy go. even at 114 a ton still one of the cheaper places. I had a bad experiance with cargill and they wernt taking new customers any way. Just bs really. 
If I would have had the thousands laying around I would have stock piled all my salt one or two loads not a big deal but 10-15 gets expensive.


----------



## Ranger620

Wild are on early tonight. Puck drops in few minutes


----------



## Ranger620

20 seconds in and zucker scores


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1890187 said:


> Even at $150 a ton it's still cheaper. You getting just rock salt for that price?


Treated to -10.

I can get rock under $225 / pallet, little under $200 / ton.

And you are right. It's cheaper. But I also don't have associated costs of a bin, storage, transportation or tying up money, which yes, I realize it's not $100 / ton for those costs, just not completely completely out of whack.


----------



## BossPlow614

andersman02;1890152 said:


> This is why I love winter, get to dick around with no time frames. ... putting a new box on one of our 01s


What does a new box run for?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1890212 said:


> Treated to -10.
> 
> I can get rock under $225 / pallet, little under $200 / ton.
> 
> And you are right. It's cheaper. But I also don't have associated costs of a bin, storage, transportation or tying up money, which yes, I realize it's not $100 / ton for those costs, just not completely completely out of whack.


This... I also don't have a skid (or tractor) to dedicate to loading... If I had a machine it would be out producing...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1890211 said:


> 20 seconds in and zucker scores


Dang I missed it!


----------



## Drakeslayer

Ranger620;1890119 said:


> Anyone else been to us salt lately? Note on the door says as of Dec. 2nd salt is going up to $114 a ton:realmad:


Had a load delivered yesterday and got it for $94. Maybe it started today? Either way the auger is getting turned down.


----------



## qualitycut

The salt issue sounds like the sod issue i had this summer


----------



## andersman02

BossPlow614;1890222 said:


> What does a new box run for?


If you look online and around they typically go for 2k+ for box lights bumper and tailgate

We got a line on them for about half


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

andersman02;1890264 said:


> If you look online and around they typically go for 2k+ for box lights bumper and tailgate
> 
> We got a line on them for about half


Can you get a dark gray, '06 Ram 2500??

Asking for a friend.


----------



## SSS Inc.

andersman02;1890264 said:


> If you look online and around they typically go for 2k+ for box lights bumper and tailgate
> 
> We got a line on them for about half


Aspen takeoffs?


----------



## ryde307

cbservicesllc;1890228 said:


> This... I also don't have a skid (or tractor) to dedicate to loading... If I had a machine it would be out producing...


Our wheel loader loads trucks before heading out to plow. In the event we need to reload we rented an old skid loader from the company next door to us. We pay $20 per machine hour we put on it. It isn't pretty but it works and it's cheap.
If you have other people or businesses around you ask around. Maybe someone has something you can use. Or other landscapers that may have equipment around. Ask to rent it for the winter.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1890267 said:


> Can you get a dark gray, '06 Ram 2500??
> 
> Asking for a friend.


So hypothetically my friend of a friend once did xxxxx


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1890196 said:


> I knew salt was going to be a big issue. We built a bigger bin for salt to hold as much as possible. It will only hold 100 ton though. We have a few sites that switched to salt sand. I asked US numerous times if the salt price would stay. They said there would be no change until the pile ran out. Surprise it goes up $20 a ton.


We are now at almost 100% salt/sand and laying a lot for some reason. I've had one customer have us out three times this week.  I'm starting to like spreading it. payup


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1890287 said:


> So hypothetically my friend of a friend once did xxxxx


I meant box. My '06 has both fenders dinged up.

Found a bumper and tailgate over the summer, but could use some fenders and a driver's side door.


----------



## andersman02

SSS Inc.;1890281 said:


> Aspen takeoffs?


Maybee

Lwn, they usually only have white mainly ford, sometimes Chevy, rarely ram


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1890289 said:


> We are now at almost 100% salt/sand and laying a lot for some reason. I've had one customer have us out three times this week.  I'm starting to like spreading it. payup


Seems such a waste. Sand isn't getting rid of the problem, if anything it makes it worse by leaving loose material on the ice/parking lot.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

andersman02;1890295 said:


> Maybee
> 
> Lwn, they usually only have white mainly ford, sometimes Chevy, rarely ram


I know.... New takeoffs are fairly easy to find.

The old stuff, not so much.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1890289 said:


> We are now at almost 100% salt/sand and laying a lot for some reason. I've had one customer have us out three times this week.  I'm starting to like spreading it. payup


Yeah baby! Thumbs Up


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;1890289 said:


> We are now at almost 100% salt/sand and laying a lot for some reason. I've had one customer have us out three times this week.  I'm starting to like spreading it. payup


We had a few that switched to salt sand already switch back to salt only. No one likes there lot looking like a beach. Also when they are used to clear pavement the sand just didn't give them results they were hoping for.


----------



## andersman02

LwnmwrMan22;1890299 said:


> I know.... New takeoffs are fairly easy to find.
> 
> The old stuff, not so much.


Not sure how ram works but a new takeoff from ford fit perfectly on older styles, back to 99 I believe


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1890305 said:


> We had a few that switched to salt sand already switch back to salt only. No one likes there lot looking like a beach. Also when they are used to clear pavement the sand just didn't give them results they were hoping for.


We never did a lot of salting period until the last couple years. Most of our customers are not used to the salt everytime and make it black routine so they don't have much of an issue with sand at all. Now I'm not giving them a choice if they call for salt, saving what I do have for what really needs straight salt.

And lwnmwr, there is 20% salt in it and it does a pretty good job of melting. You also lay more so when its all said and done you're probably really laying close to about 50% of the salt you would have had you used straight salt. I know I have laid say 3/4 ton of salt on a specific job and now I can drop 2 tons of sand/salt on the same job.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1890228 said:


> This... I also don't have a skid (or tractor) to dedicate to loading... If I had a machine it would be out producing...


Just thinking outside the box. But someone build a gravity feed type systm or even use a grain auger to load salt. I know up front costs would be high but could you recoupe it?


----------



## CityGuy

Goal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goal!!!!!!


----------



## Ranger620

Goal !!!!!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

Good goal....!


----------



## CityGuy

Being that the last few years the private scetor has expierenced a salt shortage and sky rocketing costs, have any of you considred or even tryed using a liquid pre treatment? 

I am guessing a few of you have 300+ gallon spray tanks for your trucks that could be modified for a spray bar.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1890132 said:


> And?.....
> 
> Tell them no.


The wife and I were just talking about this and she said she is kicking them out after a week or she will have to kill them.


----------



## albhb3

what a saucy thing on survivor and no I dont like the show


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1890212 said:


> Treated to -10.
> 
> I can get rock under $225 / pallet, little under $200 / ton.
> 
> And you are right. It's cheaper. But I also don't have associated costs of a bin, storage, transportation or tying up money, which yes, I realize it's not $100 / ton for those costs, just not completely completely out of whack.


that's what I pay for bagged rock salt. next year I am going with bulk and mix sand in


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;1890350 said:


> Being that the last few years the private scetor has expierenced a salt shortage and sky rocketing costs, have any of you considred or even tryed using a liquid pre treatment?
> 
> I am guessing a few of you have 300+ gallon spray tanks for your trucks that could be modified for a spray bar.


Thought about it. I dont have a tank but i would think it would take longer, for one as 300 gal wouldnt be enough to do a decent size parking lot and tou would have to refill. Refilling would take longer to. Not much bit a little. The other is i was told you need to be careful or you can make ice. Just what i was told


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;1890365 said:


> Thought about it. I dont have a tank but i would think it would take longer, for one as 300 gal wouldnt be enough to do a decent size parking lot and tou would have to refill. Refilling would take longer to. Not much bit a little. The other is i was told you need to be careful or you can make ice. Just what i was told


I would imagine if you don't mix it strong enough it would make ice, especially if its real cold


----------



## Ranger620

jimslawnsnow;1890373 said:


> I would imagine if you don't mix it strong enough it would make ice, especially if its real cold


From what i was told and i didnt do any research if you put to much down or to little you can actually make ice. Not sure if i beleive it but i think i got that info from us salt guys


----------



## qualitycut

andersman02;1890295 said:


> Maybee
> 
> Lwn, they usually only have white mainly ford, sometimes Chevy, rarely ram


Hmmmmm wonder why....


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1890373 said:


> I would imagine if you don't mix it strong enough it would make ice, especially if its real cold


That is correct And say calcium chloride works to around -10 (the percentage we mix it at) and then you you would have to switch to a mag chloride which should get you ( in our case) down to about -20.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;1890377 said:


> From what i was told and i didnt do any research if you put to much down or to little you can actually make ice. Not sure if i beleive it but i think i got that info from us salt guys


not sure how that would work with too much. there was a guy who sprayed residentials with it in a pack pack sprayer. he used a lot of it. looked like a sprayer for a typical 3 car drive and side walks.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1890378 said:


> Hmmmmm wonder why....


Im struggling between a new dodge or ford. Dodge was suppose to be cheaper but i found a hell of a deal in a new f-250 xlt. Hard comparison as the ford has a plow on it already. Should be less since its a western plow


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1890377 said:


> From what i was told and i didnt do any research if you put to much down or to little you can actually make ice. Not sure if i beleive it but i think i got that info from us salt guys


Page 16 should help if your more interested.

http://www.saltinstitute.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/Snowfighters_HB_2012.pdf


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1890397 said:


> Im struggling between a new dodge or ford. Dodge was suppose to be cheaper but i found a hell of a deal in a new f-250 xlt. Hard comparison as the ford has a plow on it already. *Should be less since its a western plow*


:laughing:


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1890404 said:


> :laughing:


So you agree with me then


----------



## unit28

http://www.esrl.noaa.gov/psd/forecasts/reforecast2/ccpa/animation/anim.0.1mm.html


----------



## CityGuy

Anybody seen this one before

http://www.pca.state.mn.us/index.php/view-document.html?gid=5491


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;1890397 said:


> Im struggling between a new dodge or ford. Dodge was suppose to be cheaper but i found a hell of a deal in a new f-250 xlt. Hard comparison as the ford has a plow on it already. *Should be less since its a* *western plow*


If you can get the best plow made for a better price than second tier brands (like Boss and Meyer) you'd be foolish not to pull the trigger.


----------



## ryde307

CityGuy;1890416 said:


> Anybody seen this one before
> 
> http://www.pca.state.mn.us/index.php/view-document.html?gid=5491


I have. The metropolitan council also puts on a class a few times a year to get salt or deicer certified or something like that.


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;1890425 said:


> I have. The metropolitan council also puts on a class a few times a year to get salt or deicer certified or something like that.


Yea I have to sit through it every year. Doesn't change much for us. Thought it might benefit someone on here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1890354 said:


> The wife and I were just talking about this and she said she is kicking them out after a week or she will have to kill them.


A week!

I kicked the old lady's mom out after lunch on the first day home from the hospital.


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1890357 said:


> what a saucy thing on survivor and no I dont like the show


Watching as well, and I normally don't either.


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;1890417 said:


> If you can get the best plow made for a better price than second tier brands (like Boss and Meyer) you'd be foolish not to pull the trigger.


I have one older western. Dont now how old. I hate it. Im sure they have gotten better but since most everything is boss i prefer to stick with them but i will keep an open mind. Heres my 2 options
2014 dodge reg cab tradesman fairly well equipped $32400
2014 f-250 xlt compralbly equipped minus back up camera. With western 9-2 v plow 37,299
I take forever to make decisions both will probably be gone by the time i get to it


----------



## CityGuy

Game misconduct for the canadiens.


----------



## Ranger620

Fans booing over our power play. Have they looked up at the score board. Picky sobs


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1890409 said:


> http://www.esrl.noaa.gov/psd/forecasts/reforecast2/ccpa/animation/anim.0.1mm.html


Now THAT'S nice.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;1890416 said:


> Anybody seen this one before
> 
> http://www.pca.state.mn.us/index.php/view-document.html?gid=5491


I'm salt certified. . Along with turgrass certified through MPCA.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1890432 said:


> Watching as well, and I normally don't either.


No spoilers..... We just watched last week's episode. Some of the better scenery in a while this year.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1890436 said:


> I have one older western. Dont now how old. I hate it. Im sure they have gotten better but since most everything is boss i prefer to stick with them but i will keep an open mind. Heres my 2 options
> 2014 dodge reg cab tradesman fairly well equipped $32400
> 2014 f-250 xlt compralbly equipped minus back up camera. With western 9-2 v plow 37,299
> I take forever to make decisions both will probably be gone by the time i get to it


Wilcox has '15s for that price. $1,000 more for a crew cab. The 15's have the 6.4, so better mileage.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1890292 said:


> I meant box. My '06 has both fenders dinged up.
> 
> Found a bumper and tailgate over the summer, but could use some fenders and a driver's side door.


Car-parts.com I ware i got all the part for my f350 this year after taking out the bumper and tail gate last year.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1890461 said:


> Wilcox has '15s for that price. $1,000 more for a crew cab. The 15's have the 6.4, so better mileage.


After your recommendation that's who i've been dealing with. Dont want 4 door for guys plowing. That 32,400 is from them. I pushed for more but that was the best they would go. What has me looking that way still is i can put any plow on it and the lifetime warranty


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1890297 said:


> Seems such a waste. Sand isn't getting rid of the problem, if anything it makes it worse by leaving loose material on the ice/parking lot.


traction is the selling point and cheaper price


----------



## snowman55

Paid $35 & $36 for 15' chev xcab and quad cab. they don't ride like a dump truck. And the seats don't Hurt your back.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1890378 said:


> Hmmmmm wonder why....


Fords make cheap fleet vehicles. That is why the are the #1 seller. Fleet trucks.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1890476 said:


> traction is the selling point and cheaper price


Right, but if you look at the product, it doesn't give that much traction. Sure, if it's a real real coarse product, it might help with walking up a sidewalk, but for a parking lot, as soon as the car drives on it, its displaced.

And like I said, it doesn't solve anything.

In the cities, going back to that certification Cityguy posted, Met Council shys away from sand because it plugs up the sewer systems.

I think managers like it because they look at getting more product for the same money, so they think they are getting "value".

SSS likes it because he knows he's spreading money (sweeping in the spring).

I won't spread sand.


----------



## Ranger620

snowman55;1890480 said:


> Paid $35 & $36 for 15' chev xcab and quad cab. they don't ride like a dump truck. And the seats don't Hurt your back.


And they break left and right. I know all brands have their problems but the 3 i have are the worst


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1890476 said:


> traction is the selling point and cheaper price


We have been toying with granite chips. Has more of a bighting edge to help break up ice and hard pack when cars go over it an grind it in.

Not sure on cost vs sand.


----------



## CityGuy

Crap...............


They scored


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1890492 said:


> We have been toying with granite chips. Has more of a bighting edge to help break up ice and hard pack when cars go over it an grind it in.
> 
> Not sure on cost vs sand.


Ever heard of using poultry gritt? I think it is like that.


----------



## Doughboy12

Winning!!!!!!!'
Too bad about the shut out.


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;1890397 said:


> Im struggling between a new dodge or ford. Dodge was suppose to be cheaper but i found a hell of a deal in a new f-250 xlt. Hard comparison as the ford has a plow on it already. Should be less since its a western plow


hey,hey,hey.......


----------



## snowman55

Each their own just stating rams aren't that much cheaper. I have all 3 in my fleet. dodge is everyone's least favorite. Followed by the fords. And yes they all break my expense records show almost no differance in R&M between the brands on a 10 year life.


----------



## Camden

snowman55;1890480 said:


> Paid $35 & $36 for 15' chev xcab and quad cab. they don't ride like a dump truck. And the seats don't Hurt your back.


I bought my first GM truck last October and I really like it. It's the Work Truck model so it has crank windows and a basic radio but other than that it's been solid.

The transfer case sure seems to whine quite a bit but I guess they all do that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;1890492 said:


> We have been toying with granite chips. Has more of a bighting edge to help break up ice and hard pack when cars go over it an grind it in.
> 
> Not sure on cost vs sand.


Last year at Schmidt, that's what I needed to use on their hills. I would spread sand and 3 hours later it was all spun down the hills.

The granite chips would dig into the ice and then stick out for the traction.


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;1890501 said:


> Winning!!!!!!!'
> Too bad about the shut out.


A shutout isn't worth any more in the standings. A win is a win and keeping the opposing team from taking a point is huge.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1890454 said:


> I'm salt certified. . Along with turgrass certified through MPCA.


I am salt certified by the EPA.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1890487 said:


> Right, but if you look at the product, it doesn't give that much traction. Sure, if it's a real real coarse product, it might help with walking up a sidewalk, but for a parking lot, as soon as the car drives on it, its displaced.
> 
> And like I said, it doesn't solve anything.
> 
> In the cities, going back to that certification Cityguy posted, Met Council shys away from sand because it plugs up the sewer systems.
> 
> I think managers like it because they look at getting more product for the same money, so they think they are getting "value".
> 
> SSS likes it because he knows he's spreading money (sweeping in the spring).
> 
> I won't spread sand.


All Minneapolis spreads (that I have ever seen) is salt/sand. I like it because I can lay out two tons on a lot for the same I would charge to salt the lot and its way cheaper. There maybe a glitch in my pricing but its working on the sand/salt end. Takes about 5 minutes to drop a couple tons.


----------



## Doughboy12

http://www.fleetfarm.com/detail/cherry-stone-2-poultry-grit-50-lb-/0000000096432
This is what I am thinking.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1890517 said:


> http://www.fleetfarm.com/detail/cherry-stone-2-poultry-grit-50-lb-/0000000096432
> This is what I am thinking.


That's the stuff I would use last winter.

I would drop a bag of that, and a bag of salt and mix it 50/50 then spread it out with a shovel.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1890520 said:


> That's the stuff I would use last winter.


I am going to get a bag for my driveway. 
That is what the concrete co. told my buddy to use on his fresh pour.
Since I can't get a bag of the good stuff from you...;-(


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1890499 said:


> Ever heard of using poultry gritt? I think it is like that.


Chicken Grit is just Quartzite probably from New Ulm. Its basically the same as the granite from St. Cloud just a different color (more of a red). We use both for sealcoating.

Hamel, based on virgin rock prices I would guess the granite to be about 2-3 times more than sand per ton. You guys might be using sweepings from chip seal projects??


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1890516 said:


> All Minneapolis spreads (that I have ever seen) is salt/sand. I like it because I can lay out two tons on a lot for the same I would charge to salt the lot and its way cheaper. There maybe a glitch in my pricing but its working on the sand/salt end. Takes about 5 minutes to drop a couple tons.


Get my pm?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1890524 said:


> I am going to get a bag for my driveway.
> That is what the concrete co. told my buddy to use on his fresh pour.


How much do ya want? That is FA-2 Quartzite shown in the pic from New Ulm like I thought.

Lwnmwr, weren't we trading a 4' snowplow shovel for a couple tons of it last year?? I want that shovel........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS says 1-3" for Sunday/Sunday night.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1890527 said:


> Chicken Grit is just Quartzite probably from New Ulm. Its basically the same as the granite from St. Cloud just a different color (more of a red). We use both for sealcoating.
> 
> Hamel, based on virgin rock prices I would guess the granite to be about 2-3 times more than sand per ton. You guys might be using sweepings from chip seal projects??


From the product page I posted. "100% natural quartzite"


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1890535 said:


> Get my pm?


Just did. Monday would work but let me know for sure if you can by tomorrow.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1890527 said:


> Chicken Grit is just Quartzite probably from New Ulm. Its basically the same as the granite from St. Cloud just a different color (more of a red). We use both for sealcoating.
> 
> Hamel, based on virgin rock prices I would guess the granite to be about 2-3 times more than sand per ton. You guys might be using sweepings from chip seal projects??


I believe that to be correct. All I have been ever told about it is it's granite out of St. Cloud. It's a redish/pinkish color.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1890538 said:


> How much do ya want? That is FA-2 Quartzite shown in the pic from New Ulm like I thought.
> 
> Lwnmwr, weren't we trading a 4' snowplow shovel for a couple tons of it last year?? I want that shovel........


That was last year. I don't have that account anymore.

Gonna have to get me a couple of Orange Rockstars instead.


----------



## snowman55

Each their own just stating rams aren't that much cheaper. I have all 3 in my fleet. dodge is everyone's least favorite. Followed by the fords. And yes they all break.my expense records show almost no differance among the brands on a 10 year life.

Double post


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1890538 said:


> How much do ya want? That is FA-2 Quartzite shown in the pic from New Ulm like I thought.
> 
> Lwnmwr, weren't we trading a 4' snowplow shovel for a couple tons of it last year?? I want that shovel........


Just a few 5 gal buckets would be good for me. I need something for the times it drops below my salt temp. The start of my drive is like a 7-10% grade.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1890549 said:


> Just a few 5 gal buckets would be good for me. I need something for the times it drops below my salt temp. The start of my drive is like a 7-10% grade.


Well, next time I'm at our shop if you want to drive to Shakopee I'll give it to ya. You can pick Quarzite, Granite or Trap Rock.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Invoices went out Monday, first phone call of *****ing today. Commercial invoices had final payments for summer contracts on top of snow. Needless to say they were in for a little shocker when they opened them $$$.


Our summer contracts are normally 8 months of payments April - November. Wanted to know why they are paying for lawn care in November when nothing is happening. Explained that you did get a fall cleanup, bush trim and a final mow the first week. Services every month vary (fert, bush trimming) and the monthly bill is a reflection of all summer services averaged over 8 months of payments not services for just 1 month alone. Disagreed with me and said will remember this for next year......OK........

Our per push contracts, when necessary have opening charges applied when it is necessary to clear drive lanes during the day for a prolonged snowfall and/or during daytime hours. We only had to do this one time in November, it was our first snowfall. Already had explained how this works two or three times last year as it was brought up. Seems to think they are being charged because they open the doors in the morning....explained that has nothing to do with it and it's all about the timing of the snow. All of our commercials open around 7 am or earlier. How this works is spelled out very clearly in our contract too. 

Next time we will skip there opening during a heavy daytime snowfall and I bet I will have a phone call wondering were we are. If you want prompt services when it comes with a price, you want cheap you get cheap service....cant have both! The thing is we already went over this multiple times last year! The amount of this opening is so minimal to the total of the bill anyway..... 

Rant over!


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1890558 said:


> Well, next time I'm at our shop if you want to drive to Shakopee I'll give it to ya. You can pick Quarzite, Granite or Trap Rock.


Let me know when. After hours or weekend...


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1890547 said:


> That was last year. I don't have that account anymore.
> 
> Gonna have to get me a couple of Orange Rockstars instead.


I can do that just tell me when.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1890544 said:


> Just did. Monday would work but let me know for sure if you can by tomorrow.


if I cant make it tomorrow I forsure can Monday if theres no snow


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1890540 said:


> NWS says 1-3" for Sunday/Sunday night.


Possible Jeremy,possible.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1890575 said:


> Possible Jeremy,possible.


----------



## SSS Inc.

NorthernProServ;1890564 said:


> Invoices went out Monday, first phone call of *****ing today. Commercial invoices had final payments for summer contracts on top of snow. Needless to say they were in for a little shocker when they opened them $$$.
> 
> Our summer contracts are normally 8 months of payments April - November. Wanted to know why they are paying for lawn care in November when nothing is happening. Explained that you did get a fall cleanup, bush trim and a final mow the first week. Services every month vary (fert, bush trimming) and the monthly bill is a reflection of all summer services averaged over 8 months of payments not services for just 1 month alone. Disagreed with me and said will remember this for next year......OK........
> 
> Our per push contracts, when necessary have opening charges applied when it is necessary to clear drive lanes during the day for a prolonged snowfall and/or during daytime hours. We only had to do this one time in November, it was our first snowfall. Already had explained how this works two or three times last year as it was brought up. Seems to think they are being charged because they open the doors in the morning....explained that has nothing to do with it and it's all about the timing of the snow. All of our commercials open around 7 am or earlier. How this works is spelled out very clearly in our contract too.
> 
> From our contract...
> 
> Next time we will skip there opening during a heavy daytime snowfall and I bet I will have a phone call wondering were we are. If you want prompt services when it comes with a price, you want cheap you get cheap service....cant have both! The thing is we already went over this multiple times last year! The amount of this opening is so minimal to the total of the bill anyway.....
> 
> Rant over!


They wouldn't like our bill......assuming its not five minutes or something we charge the same per time rate whether we can do the whole job or not. Sometimes we can turn a 2" storm into two plowings. Typically this is by request so nobody complains.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1890540 said:


> NWS says 1-3" for Sunday/Sunday night.


where did you see that?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1890540 said:


> NWS says 1-3" for Sunday/Sunday night.


Where is this from? Can't find it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1890589 said:


> Where is this from? Can't find it.


See below..........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

https://m.facebook.com/NWSTwinCitie...52513291552/882744441759019/?type=1&source=48


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1890595 said:


> https://m.facebook.com/NWSTwinCitie...52513291552/882744441759019/?type=1&source=48


some models? and they really don't where either. remember when they start showing this stuff 4-5-6 days out, its usually a bust


----------



## jimslawnsnow

ranger I sent you a pm


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sunday, Ian says patchy flurries, perhaps an inch.


----------



## Green Grass

snowman55;1890548 said:


> Each their own just stating rams aren't that much cheaper. I have all 3 in my fleet. dodge is everyone's least favorite. Followed by the fords. And yes they all break.my expense records show almost no differance among the brands on a 10 year life.
> 
> Double post


I will drive the dodges.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1890594 said:


> See below..........


Ahh I see now. Dang they are helpful.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1890492 said:


> We have been toying with granite chips. Has more of a bighting edge to help break up ice and hard pack when cars go over it an grind it in.
> 
> Not sure on cost vs sand.


My City started doing that last year... They've done it one time this year... I don't imagine they stockpile it, but I haven't been over to public works lately... I imagine they may just go grab it from Allied's yard...


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1890575 said:


> Possible Jeremy,possible.


He gets antsy when he sees a .25 inch predicted


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1890607 said:


> Ahh I see now. Dang they are helpful.


We all know forecasting sucks, but I think it's cool they'll respond, even with an answer like that so we can bounce it off what we see.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Accu shows snow...

12/16 1.8"
12/20 2.4"
12/21 3.2"

Still might get our white X-mas.

Only high temp above 40 is on 12/13....rest of the month is all 20's and 30's.....all this talk of 50's from the locals is bologna I say


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1890611 said:


> He gets antsy when he sees a .25 inch predicted


Only thing I need to worry about is what to do for my tractor.

Sounds like at least 2 weeks before that's back.

If only I knew someone with a skid just sitting not working.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1890609 said:


> My City started doing that last year... They've done it one time this year... I don't imagine they stockpile it, but I haven't been over to public works lately... I imagine they may just go grab it from Allied's yard...


That could be. We only have a few tandoms of it stocked.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1890618 said:


> Only thing I need to worry about is what to do for my tractor.
> 
> Sounds like at least 2 weeks before that's back.
> 
> If only I knew someone with a skid just sitting not working.


Does your tractor do the walks at the school?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1890527 said:


> Chicken Grit is just Quartzite probably from New Ulm. Its basically the same as the granite from St. Cloud just a different color (more of a red). We use both for sealcoating.
> 
> Hamel, based on virgin rock prices *I would guess the granite to be about 2-3 times more than sand per ton. You guys might be using sweepings from chip seal projects??*


If that's the case... it might be what my City was using... maybe I'll have to take a spin past PW...


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;1890582 said:


> They wouldn't like our bill......assuming its not five minutes or something we charge the same per time rate whether we can do the whole job or not. Sometimes we can turn a 2" storm into two plowings. Typically this is by request so nobody complains.


Yeah, it takes more like 20-35 mins for a opening. 1 hour about for a complete plow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dahl is on.... 

Says snow LATE Sunday into Monday, of course.

Says "maybe" a significant amount.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1890613 said:


> We all know forecasting sucks, but I think it's cool they'll respond, even with an answer like that so we can bounce it off what we see.


If you ask a legit question they do respond. Its almost like your own personal meteorologist. Just stay away from the "can I drive here" garbage and they are very happy to respond.



NorthernProServ;1890615 said:


> Accu shows snow...
> 
> 12/16 1.8"
> 12/20 2.4"
> 12/21 3.2"
> 
> Still might get our white X-mas.
> 
> Only high temp above 40 is on 12/13....rest of the month is all 20's and 30's.....all this talk of 50's from the locals is bologna I say


I was just thinking about this tonight. I have seen plenty of warm Decembers but I can't remember in my lifetime going from such a cold November to such a warm December. I'd really like to know how many days will end up above freezing. Above normal this time of year could be 30º. I'll be ticked if my rink gets totally ruined.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1890621 said:


> Does your tractor do the walks at the school?


Yeah, that's what I use it for.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1890627 said:


> Dahl is on....
> 
> Says snow LATE Sunday into Monday, of course.
> 
> Says "maybe" a significant amount.


Its the Euro I tell ya!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1890540 said:


> NWS says 1-3" for Sunday/Sunday night.


Sweet!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1890628 said:


> If you ask a legit question they do respond. Its almost like your own personal meteorologist. Just stay away from the "can I drive here" garbage and they are very happy to respond.
> 
> I was just thinking about this tonight. I have seen plenty of warm Decembers but I can't remember in my lifetime going from such a cold November to such a warm December. I'd really like to know how many days will end up above freezing. Above normal this time of year could be 30º. I'll be ticked if my rink gets totally ruined.


About the 3rd year I plowed. '97, '96, somewhere in there.

It snowed 10" on October 27th. By November 15th I was back to doing cleanups and it didn't snow or get cold again until January.

I've done leaf cleanups the day after Christmas.

It would be nice to do some summer work.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'll wait for Schaffer, then I'm headed to bed. Gonna have to do some collections tomorrow.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1890627 said:


> Dahl is on....
> 
> Says snow* LATE Sunday into Monday*, of course.
> 
> Says "maybe" a significant amount.


I feel another conversation happening soon "what is this opening charge for".:realmad:


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1890635 said:


> About the 3rd year I plowed. '97, '96, somewhere in there.
> 
> It snowed 10" on October 27th. By November 15th I was back to doing cleanups and it didn't snow or get cold again until January.
> 
> I've done leaf cleanups the day after Christmas.
> 
> _It would be nice to do some summer work._


Take that back right now!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1890564 said:


> Invoices went out Monday, first phone call of *****ing today. Commercial invoices had final payments for summer contracts on top of snow. Needless to say they were in for a little shocker when they opened them $$$.
> 
> Our summer contracts are normally 8 months of payments April - November. Wanted to know why they are paying for lawn care in November when nothing is happening. Explained that you did get a fall cleanup, bush trim and a final mow the first week. Services every month vary (fert, bush trimming) and the monthly bill is a reflection of all summer services averaged over 8 months of payments not services for just 1 month alone. Disagreed with me and said will remember this for next year......OK........
> 
> Our per push contracts, when necessary have opening charges applied when it is necessary to clear drive lanes during the day for a prolonged snowfall and/or during daytime hours. We only had to do this one time in November, it was our first snowfall. Already had explained how this works two or three times last year as it was brought up. Seems to think they are being charged because they open the doors in the morning....explained that has nothing to do with it and it's all about the timing of the snow. All of our commercials open around 7 am or earlier. How this works is spelled out very clearly in our contract too.
> 
> Next time we will skip there opening during a heavy daytime snowfall and I bet I will have a phone call wondering were we are. If you want prompt services when it comes with a price, you want cheap you get cheap service....cant have both! The thing is we already went over this multiple times last year! The amount of this opening is so minimal to the total of the bill anyway.....
> 
> Rant over!


What are your winter terms? # months? What month to what month?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1890627 said:


> Dahl is on....
> 
> Says snow LATE Sunday into Monday, of course.
> 
> Says "maybe" a significant amount.


he says that all the time. itll be a bust


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1890640 said:


> Take that back right now!!!!!!!!!!


I'm just talking tree trimming and bush trimming. Stuff that can be done in the cold, but is easier with no snow on the ground.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1890635 said:


> About the 3rd year I plowed. '97, '96, somewhere in there.
> 
> It snowed 10" on October 27th. By November 15th I was back to doing cleanups and it didn't snow or get cold again until January.
> 
> I've done leaf cleanups the day after Christmas.
> 
> It would be nice to do some summer work.


I played golf the day after Xmass one year...in Rochester. Northern Hills.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1890644 said:


> I'm just talking tree trimming and bush trimming. Stuff that can be done in the cold, but is easier with no snow on the ground.


Just leave an inch of snow on the ground and I'll be happy. For me there is nothing more depressing, weather wise, than a brown Christmas.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1890615 said:


> Accu shows snow...
> 
> 12/16 1.8"
> 12/20 2.4"
> 12/21 3.2"
> 
> Still might get our white X-mas.
> 
> Only high temp above 40 is on 12/13....rest of the month is all 20's and 30's.....all this talk of 50's from the locals is bologna I say


Nice! payup


----------



## Deershack

Lawn: What are you looking for in a skid?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1890640 said:


> Take that back right now!!!!!!!!!!


Hey won't that guarantee us another bad winter?


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1890650 said:


> Hey won't that guarantee us another bad winter?


True. Now we need him to commit to some huge trimming project.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Dahl said 50 or close for next Friday


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1890641 said:


> What are your winter terms? # months? What month to what month?


November to March, 5 months total.

The one in question is per time, opening charge and a Min. retainer if no snow any given month in the contract period.

So November we do overlap with our summer contract, BUT we usually don't have 5 plowing events in November either. I am almost positive if there was no plowing in November that conversation never would have happened...but that is besides the point.

Maybe take the summer contracts to 7 months instead, April-October?? Have a higher monthly payment to end a month earlier...would clients be receptive to that?? Then there will be years we work 3 weeks into November with fall cleanups with the last invoice sent a month before I think it would make it "feel" like free work.......


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1890646 said:


> Just leave an inch of snow on the ground and I'll be happy. For me there is nothing more depressing, weather wise, than a brown Christmas.


This!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NorthernProServ

Time for bed....long day.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1890663 said:


> November to March, 5 months total.
> 
> The one in question is per time, opening charge and a Min. retainer if no snow any given month in the contract period.
> 
> So November we do overlap with our summer contract, BUT we usually don't have 5 plowing events in November either. I am almost positive if there was no plowing in November that conversation never would have happened...but that is besides the point.
> 
> Maybe take the summer contracts to 7 months instead, April-October?? Have a higher monthly payment to end a month earlier...would clients be receptive to that?? Then there will be years we work 3 weeks into November with fall cleanups with the last invoice sent a month before I think it would make it "feel" like free work.......


It's a horse a piece... I run April-October and November-March... Last 2 years in similar fashion to your situation people wonder why we bill lawn starting in April (yet they don't remember three years ago when we started lawns in March)...

You're probably right... If it wouldn't have snowed, you wouldn't have heard a peep...


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1890645 said:


> I played golf the day after Xmass one year...in Rochester. Northern Hills.


Maple Valley is better....... No cell serviceThumbs Up


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1890042 said:


> So for shotguns, think i have it narrowed down to a remington versa max
> 
> 100 mail in rebate plus they pay sales tax


What are you planning on using it for?


----------



## banonea

Here are some of the photos of the frame repair. Passengers side was MUCH worse, but I figured out why the oil filter kept getting hit. t was hitting the front driveshaft, that's how fare it was shifting. it was 1 good snow pile hit from having the entire front end of the truck on the ground 

Going to do a little more on the back side of the frame rails tomorrow. I didn't realize till I got it home, I think this thing has a 454 in it 

Got a neat video for you all as well, kind of cool to see it slide back together with a couple of taps from a hammer


----------



## banonea

Round 2...........


----------



## Polarismalibu

How did you straighten the frame before welding? Looks good though


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;1890681 said:


> How did you straighten the frame before welding? Looks good though


didn't need to straighten it, it just tore at a hole in the frame on both sides.


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1890682 said:


> didn't need to straighten it, it just tore at a hole in the frame on both sides.


Ahh got ya. Looks good!


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1890678 said:


> What are you planning on using it for?


Everything, why? Different recommendation? Shoots up to 3.5in


----------



## banonea

Lwrm, what is the truck you need the box for, year make and model, box size and color


----------



## Polarismalibu

Sure with chipolte was open late like Taco Bell


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1890686 said:


> Lwrm, what is the truck you need the box for, year make and model, box size and color


I think he said 06 dodge

Edit: if it's the one I saw it's a gray short box


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1890685 said:


> Everything, why? Different recommendation?  Shoots up to 3.5in


Just curious. I'm partial to Beretta and Benelli when it comes to auto loaders (Browning is a distant 3rd). I've not had any experience with that particular Remington, so I can't say one way or another on that. I have different shotguns for different applications so I'm not necessarily a good resource in this case.


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;1890688 said:


> I think he said 06 dodge
> 
> Edit: if it's the one I saw it's a gray short box


car-parts.com has them from $300.00 up to $1600.00


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1890687 said:


> Sure with chipolte was open late like Taco Bell


That would get dangerous


----------



## OC&D

Dammit quality, now you've got me on Gunbroker.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1890691 said:


> That would get dangerous


That's okay!


----------



## Polarismalibu

OC&D;1890692 said:


> Dammit quality, now you've got me on Gunbroker.


I hate that site. I always seem to end up buying something


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1890689 said:


> Just curious. I'm partial to Beretta and Benelli when it comes to auto loaders (Browning is a distant 3rd). I've not had any experience with that particular Remington, so I can't say one way or another on that. I have different shotguns for different applications so I'm not necessarily a good resource in this case.


Probably pheasant, duck. First i need to find people to go. Most my friends dont hunt much anymore


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1890699 said:


> Probably pheasant, duck. First i need to find people to go. Most my friends dont hunt much anymore


I'll take ya with duck hunting.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1890692 said:


> Dammit quality, now you've got me on Gunbroker.


Was on there earlier.


----------



## OC&D

Polarismalibu;1890698 said:


> I hate that site. I always seem to end up buying something


Yep. It's a real *****. 

Fortunately my wife likes to shoot, so at least I don't get into any real trouble there.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1890702 said:


> I'll take ya with duck hunting.


Sounds like a plan. Good thing i fixed my mispelled word before you replied


----------



## OC&D

Hmm. This looks interesting.


----------



## Polarismalibu

OC&D;1890704 said:


> Yep. It's a real *****.
> 
> Fortunately my wife likes to shoot, so at least I don't get into any real trouble there.


My problem is I get too much more I'm going to need a second safe


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1890705 said:


> Sounds like a plan. Good thing i fixed my mispelled word before you replied


I'm guessing I probably don't wanna know lol


----------



## Polarismalibu

OC&D;1890706 said:


> Hmm. This looks interesting.


That's nice!!


----------



## OC&D

Polarismalibu;1890707 said:


> My problem is I get too much more I'm going to need a second safe


That's a problem?


----------



## Polarismalibu

OC&D;1890710 said:


> That's a problem?


Idk where to put a second one! And they suck bringing in the house!


----------



## OC&D

Polarismalibu;1890712 said:


> Idk where to put a second one! And they suck bringing in the house!


Hah! Sounds like a real conundrum. I feel so sorry for you!


----------



## SnowGuy73

18° calm cloudy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Up to 40% for Sunday now.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22;1890618 said:


> Only thing I need to worry about is what to do for my tractor.
> 
> Sounds like at least 2 weeks before that's back.
> 
> If only I knew someone with a skid just sitting not working.


I might have one for you. Give me a call.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Apparently there isawalk out planned at some fast food restaurants today........

This proves they are worth $15/hour, I guess.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1890754 said:


> Apparently there isawalk out planned at some fast food restaurants today........
> 
> This proves they are worth $15/hour, I guess.


Now they are blocking traffic downtown.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1890741 said:


> Up to 40% for Sunday now.


the GFS is up too.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1890754 said:


> Apparently there isawalk out planned at some fast food restaurants today........
> 
> This proves they are worth $15/hour, I guess.


How preposterous is that!

They want some kind of union, dumb just dumb.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1890756 said:


> the GFS is up too.


Bring it!..


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1890757 said:


> How preposterous is that!
> 
> They want some kind of union, dumb just dumb.


Agreed.......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Barlow said no major snow Sunday/Monday and maybe 40 by next Friday. Last night Dahl said maybe significant snow and 50 for next friday


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1890676 said:


> Maple Valley is better....... No cell serviceThumbs Up


I shot a 74 in the All-City Championship there one year. Was in the top 10 going into the last round...not after it though.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Another ebola patient to arrive at Atlanta hospital


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1890699 said:


> Probably pheasant, duck. First i need to find people to go. Most my friends dont hunt much anymore


This.........!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1890754 said:


> Apparently there isawalk out planned at some fast food restaurants today........
> 
> This proves they are worth $15/hour, I guess.


People have no idea what this minimum wage hike will do and how it will ripple through the "blue collar" industry... Are my guys really going to welcome making the same wage as a fast food worker? I think not...


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1890781 said:


> People have no idea what this minimum wage hike will do and how it will ripple through the "blue collar" industry... Are my guys really going to welcome making the same wage as a fast food worker? I think not...


Burger King in Minnetonka had signs up that said starting at $15 an hour.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1890768 said:


> Barlow said no major snow Sunday/Monday and maybe 40 by next Friday. Last night Dahl said maybe significant snow and 50 for next friday


4 showed 33° for the high Sunday now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1890783 said:


> Burger King in Minnetonka had signs up that said starting at $15 an hour.


 Crazy.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1890781 said:


> People have no idea what this minimum wage hike will do and how it will ripple through the "blue collar" industry... Are my guys really going to welcome making the same wage as a fast food worker? I think not...


Agreed.......


----------



## Doughboy12

Green Grass;1890783 said:


> Burger King in Minnetonka had signs up that said starting at $15 an hour.


Snobs......;-)


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1890781 said:


> People have no idea what this minimum wage hike will do and how it will ripple through the "blue collar" industry... Are my guys really going to welcome making the same wage as a fast food worker? I think not...


Going to depend on the person. I'd rather don't this type of work that fast food. I cooked for a couple years at Applebee's and that was nothing compared to fast food crap work


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1890784 said:


> 4 showed 33° for the high Sunday now.


Barlow has 34 Sunday day then 26,2814 then back into the 30's


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1890789 said:


> Going to depend on the person. I'd rather don't this type of work that fast food. I cooked for a couple years at Applebee's and that was nothing compared to fast food crap work


McDon's in High School.... Didn't last a year.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Protesters on lagoon and hennepin but moving on to somewhere else I guess


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;1890792 said:


> McDon's in High School.... Didn't last a year.


Not sure your age bit this was in the late 90's. I started at 6 an hour. In 2 weeks I was making 7. I left at 9.50 or 9.75 an hour. Worked every position in the kitchen


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1890794 said:


> Not sure your age bit this was in the late 90's. I started at 6 an hour. In 2 weeks I was making 7. I left at 9.50 or 9.75 an hour. Worked every position in the kitchen


I was in and out of there MORE than 10 years earlier...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1890783 said:


> Burger King in Minnetonka had signs up that said starting at $15 an hour.


There just was an opening at out local burger king for a manager and shift leader. Manager was like 20k salary and shift leader was 11.33 an hour or something like that


----------



## jimslawnsnow

jimslawnsnow;1890801 said:


> There just was an opening at out local burger king for a manager and shift leader. Manager was like 20k salary and shift leader was 11.33 an hour or something like that


I was thinking of a different ad. But here the one for the local bk


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1890801 said:


> There just was an opening at out local burger king for a manager and shift leader. Manager was like 20k salary and shift leader was 11.33 an hour or something like that


So when do you start....Bwahahahahahah.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;1890810 said:


> So when do you start....Bwahahahahahah.


A quarter to never or half past the monkeys ***


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1890794 said:


> Not sure your age bit this was in the late 90's. I started at 6 an hour. In 2 weeks I was making 7. I left at 9.50 or 9.75 an hour. Worked every position in the kitchen


my first job i started at $4.75/hour....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Marler says a few light snowflakes on Sunday, flurries.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1890699 said:


> Probably pheasant, duck. First i need to find people to go. Most my friends dont hunt much anymore


I'll take you pheasant hunting


----------



## Ranger620

banonea;1890818 said:


> my first job i started at $4.75/hour....


Mine was $3.29 an hour. Worked at a meat market. Was actually not to bad learned how to process deer.


----------



## ringahding1

banonea;1890818 said:


> my first job i started at $4.75/hour....


Dayyyyuuuuummm I am that old too... :laughing:

I made less than that working as a BAG BOY @ Everett's Foods on 38th St & Cedar Ave...


----------



## banonea

ringahding1;1890828 said:


> Dayyyyuuuuummm I am that old too... :laughing:
> 
> I made less than that working as a BAG BOY @ Everett's Foods on 38th St & Cedar Ave...


I started there at $3.75 washing dishes and worked my way up to that in 2 years. People need to quit *****ing and work for what they want, not expect it to be given to them.


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;1890818 said:


> my first job i started at $4.75/hour....


I think I was somewhere around that too. Bagging groceries when I was 14.


----------



## mnlefty

SnowGuy73;1890840 said:


> I think I was somewhere around that too. Bagging groceries when I was 14.


When I was making $5.50 at 15 picking the driving range and parking carts at the golf course I felt like I was swimming in money like Scrooge McDuck.


----------



## Polarismalibu

You could live off $10 a hour full time if you had to. Granted your not gonna have a new car or a fancy house but your living


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnlefty;1890848 said:


> When I was making $5.50 at 15 picking the driving range and parking carts at the golf course I felt like I was swimming in money like Scrooge McDuck.


Haha.

Same here.


----------



## Polarismalibu

mnlefty;1890848 said:


> When I was making $5.50 at 15 picking the driving range and parking carts at the golf course I felt like I was swimming in money like Scrooge McDuck.


I felt like that in high school I was the only one with a good paying job. Only worked in the winter plowing and had enough fun to do whatever in the summer.


----------



## mnlefty

Polarismalibu;1890852 said:


> You could live off $10 a hour full time if you had to. Granted your not gonna have a new car or a fancy house but your living


I've got a buddy who lost his near 6 figure corporate job nearly a year ago. Had severance to get into or even through summer. Still hasn't "found a job" and is now going on hiatus from bowling because he can't/doesn't want to spend the $30-40 a week for bowling and beers. Unemployment ran out a while back but he still won't get a job just to pay the bills. I get it sort of when you're accustomed to a salary, but if it's getting that tight just do something. I love the guy but feel he's pulling a cousin Eddie, "holding out for a management position". There's plenty of work for people who want to work right now.


----------



## Polarismalibu

mnlefty;1890859 said:


> I've got a buddy who lost his near 6 figure corporate job nearly a year ago. Had severance to get into or even through summer. Still hasn't "found a job" and is now going on hiatus from bowling because he can't/doesn't want to spend the $30-40 a week for bowling and beers. Unemployment ran out a while back but he still won't get a job just to pay the bills. I get it sort of when you're accustomed to a salary, but if it's getting that tight just do something. I love the guy but feel he's pulling a cousin Eddie, "holding out for a management position". There's plenty of work for people who want to work right now.


Gf sister and husband are like that. She makes 13 full time and he makes 18, cheap appartment two cars that cost 3k each financed for 5 years! Won't ever go do anything and always complaining there broke. I don't get it between the two maybe $1500 a month In expenses. Ether they got some bad debt from before or extreem cheap azz


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1890852 said:


> You could live off $10 a hour full time if you had to. Granted your not gonna have a new car or a fancy house but your living


Some bills can't be paid with $10 per hour....not talking about the ones you chose, more the ones that chose you.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Um... what am I missing with this??

.404 at 11:1 is 5" of snow.

Plus, this says valid at 6 pm Sunday night (0000 UTC Monday) so this shows the snow barely getting to the cities by then.

5" of snow from 2-8 am Monday morning??


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1890823 said:


> I'll take you pheasant hunting


k, im holding you to it. We are doing a game farm Saturday for a Bachelor party so we will see how i like it. Never bird hunted before but have always wanted to get into it.


----------



## qualitycut

My first job was 14 an hr delivering building supplies when i was 16


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1890887 said:


> Um... what am I missing with this??
> 
> .404 at 11:1 is 5" of snow.
> 
> Plus, this says valid at 6 pm Sunday night (0000 UTC Monday) so this shows the snow barely getting to the cities by then.
> 
> 5" of snow from 2-8 am Monday morning??


If we got nothing here and you need help, I'm in.....


----------



## Doughboy12

Mine was about $3.20 at the DQ North in Roch...wait, that was my second. 

First was Donaldson's Dept. store as a Maintenance assistant. Don't remember the pay.


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1890896 said:


> If we got nothing here and you need help, I'm in.....


Me too but I have to leave by about 6am....


----------



## Doughboy12

SnoFarmer...
That tire thread was a hoot to read...thanks!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1890887 said:


> Um... what am I missing with this??
> 
> .404 at 11:1 is 5" of snow.
> 
> Plus, this says valid at 6 pm Sunday night (0000 UTC Monday) so this shows the snow barely getting to the cities by then.
> 
> 5" of snow from 2-8 am Monday morning??


Cause its a model and they are always changing along with the other ones that may not be agreeing. I think you need to look at 5 models and decifer from there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Johndee is sleeping in today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/d...ours=hr060hr066hr072hr078hr084hr090hr096hr102

This shows all snow, some mix for Sunday, with snow over east side most of the day Monday as well.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1890891 said:


> k, im holding you to it. We are doing a game farm Saturday for a Bachelor party so we will see how i like it. Never bird hunted before but have always wanted to get into it.


Just remember game farms are nothing like the real thing. You pay to actually get birds, you no they are there just have to find them (not hard). Ive walked miles in the wild with out shooting anything as you can only shoot roosters. Birds this time of year are skidish especially the roosters. On that note I still plan on going next week one day. was out sunday and monday. Too cold and windy. Hunting was tough


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1890838 said:


> I started there at $3.75 washing dishes and worked my way up to that in 2 years. People need to quit *****ing and work for what they want, not expect it to be given to them.


Something tells me if they do get 15 an hour it still won't be enough. They will just spend the extra and still be Broke protesting for 20 and hour or more. No one budgets it seems anymore. Not even the ones making 50k+ a year


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1890908 said:


> http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/d...ours=hr060hr066hr072hr078hr084hr090hr096hr102
> 
> This shows all snow, some mix for Sunday, with snow over east side most of the day Monday as well.


That looks like mostly rain for me with some mixed precipitation and a couple hours of snow


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1890911 said:


> Just remember game farms are nothing like the real thing. You pay to actually get birds, you no they are there just have to find them (not hard). Ive walked miles in the wild with out shooting anything as you can only shoot roosters. Birds this time of year are skidish especially the roosters. On that note I still plan on going next week one day. was out sunday and monday. Too cold and windy. Hunting was tough


Yea i know, it will just be nice to actually get the feel for what its like.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1890911 said:


> Just remember game farms are nothing like the real thing. You pay to actually get birds, you no they are there just have to find them (not hard). Ive walked miles in the wild with out shooting anything as you can only shoot roosters. Birds this time of year are skidish especially the roosters. On that note I still plan on going next week one day. was out sunday and monday. Too cold and windy. Hunting was tough


Where do you go?


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1890916 said:


> Where do you go?


western mn. Its been tough this year bird count is still reasonably ok


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;1890922 said:


> western mn. Its been tough this year bird count is still reasonably ok


I would love to hit my deer hunting spot...I've never seen so many roosters in MN like I did this year!!!! 
(Down by where the moose was on the loose.)


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1890935 said:


> I would love to hit my deer hunting spot...I've never seen so many roosters in MN like I did this year!!!!
> (Down by where the moose was on the loose.)


Ranger is talking pheasants, not chickens around a corn crib.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1890938 said:


> Ranger is talking pheasants, not chickens around a corn crib.


Well I ohta............:angry::angry: So was I....:waving:


----------



## OC&D

Ranger620;1890922 said:


> western mn. Its been tough this year bird count is still reasonably ok


Do you have a dog? I can't bring myself to bird hunt without a dog, it's just too damn hard.


----------



## Ranger620

OC&D;1890948 said:


> Do you have a dog? I can't bring myself to bird hunt without a dog, it's just too damn hard.


Covered there. Can cover about 6 others too


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1890948 said:


> Do you have a dog? I can't bring myself to bird hunt without a dog, it's just too damn hard.


We used to raise and train English Springer Spaniels when I was younger.

Every weekend was spent in IA working railroad tracks, some farm land around Sheffield IA or over by Carroll IA.

I really miss it.

We don't have dogs anymore, and if we did, it would have to be a house dog, the wife won't allow a dog to freely roam and bring crap into the house (which I somewhat agree with) but her and the kids get all sad when dogs have to stay outside in the winter (heated garage) so.... we just don't have dogs anymore.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I need to go straighten a section of fencing that was pushed over a bit, but I'm waiting for JDee to get himself out of bed and update, dangit!!


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;1890935 said:


> I would love to hit my deer hunting spot...I've never seen so many roosters in MN like I did this year!!!!
> (Down by where the moose was on the loose.)


I'll pick you up say tues. morning.


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;1890957 said:


> I'll pick you up say tues. morning.


I would love to...but my day job is getting in the way. Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

dumb random emails and texts, don't people know I'm trying to take a nap?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Latest GFS is down, but the NAM is starting to take off.

I say by 8 pm tonight, the NAM will be at 4.5" at 16"1.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1890763 said:


> Bring it!..


Yes sir!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1890783 said:


> Burger King in Minnetonka had signs up that said starting at $15 an hour.


See it all the time at the city of


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;1890967 said:


> I would love to...but my day job is getting in the way. Thumbs Up


I say sick day


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1890972 said:


> Latest GFS is down, but the NAM is starting to take off.
> 
> I say by 8 pm tonight, the NAM will be at 4.5" at 16"1.


Nam looked close for now on mine

Few days ago I said 1/2" rain


----------



## ryde307

All this hunting talk and now I feel like I need to go buy a new shotgun.
I went duck hunting for my first time this season and was hooked. To bad the season was so short.
We are taking the guys pheasant hunting at a game farm next Wed.
Then next weekend I am going out near SD.
Who wants to go Saturday?


----------



## qualitycut

Online hunter saftey complete. What a joke.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1890978 said:


> I say sick day


If your looking for someone i would be happy to go if you got room depending on day.


----------



## qualitycut

Well im headed to cabelas to buy a shotgun. See what i come home with have a few options


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1890957 said:


> I'll pick you up say tues. morning.


Don't forget me!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1890999 said:


> Well im headed to cabelas to buy a shotgun. See what i come home with have a few options


You going to Rogers?


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1891003 said:


> You going to Rogers?


Woodbury probably


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1890999 said:


> Well im headed to cabelas to buy a shotgun. See what i come home with have a few options


I should've chimed in sooner. I have a 12 gauge Baikal over-under that has served me well for 10+ years. It's a Russian made gun that retails for $4-500. It shoulders well and it's just really comfortable to hold. Might be worth looking into...


----------



## ryde307

Let me know if there is any good deals.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1891004 said:


> Woodbury probably


Oh yeah I always forget about that one


----------



## OC&D

Camden;1891006 said:


> I should've chimed in sooner. I have a 12 gauge Baikal over-under that has served me well for 10+ years. It's a Russian made gun that retails for $4-500. It shoulders well and it's just really comfortable to hold. Might be worth looking into...


I have one of those too.


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1890754 said:


> Apparently there isawalk out planned at some fast food restaurants today........
> 
> This proves they are worth $15/hour, I guess.


What a cafe'n joke!


----------



## Ranger620

ryde307;1890989 said:


> All this hunting talk and now I feel like I need to go buy a new shotgun.
> I went duck hunting for my first time this season and was hooked. To bad the season was so short.
> We are taking the guys pheasant hunting at a game farm next Wed.
> Then next weekend I am going out near SD.
> Who wants to go Saturday?


I'm certain I am gonna go muzzle loader hunting on sat. working on getting on some land close to the cities. If I dont go I will go pheasant hunting. Keep in mind phesant hunting this time of year its all cattails. I walk the edges and let the dogs do the work.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1891007 said:


> Let me know if there is any good deals.


Remington have 100 mail in rebate and i think banelli pay sales tax


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1891015 said:


> Remington have 100 mail in rebate and i think banelli pay sales tax


Can't go wrong with benelli!


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1890995 said:


> If your looking for someone i would be happy to go if you got room depending on day.





Polarismalibu;1891002 said:


> Don't forget me!!


I'll go one day next week for sure. Anyone that wants to tag along im game. I have to dig a hole on mon, tues or wed. Just gotta get a mini excavator lined up. Other than that Im open


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1890781 said:


> People have no idea what this minimum wage hike will do and how it will ripple through the "blue collar" industry... Are my guys really going to welcome making the same wage as a fast food worker? I think not...


I couple of my guys were asking me what I thought about that this fall. I explained it makes zero sense because all it does is raise the price of everything.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1891017 said:


> Can't go wrong with benelli!


Unless he really buys a "banelli".


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1891020 said:


> Unless he really buys a "banelli".


That might be a problem then


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;1891006 said:


> I should've chimed in sooner. I have a 12 gauge Baikal over-under that has served me well for 10+ years. It's a Russian made gun that retails for $4-500. It shoulders well and it's just really comfortable to hold. Might be worth looking into...


I was in cabelas this fall. Saw a baikal over under. Top barrel was 12 gauge bottom was 30-06. was kinda cool. Deer hunting and pheasant/grouse hunting in one. lol They are nice guns.
Quality the best you can do is take each brand/model you are interested in and pull them up to your shoulder one at a time. The one that comes up the most natural and fits the best is the one I would go with. Check out the mossberg to. Not a bad gun for the money. Benelli is my #1 but those come with a price tag. Worth it though in my opinion. The other thing dont get caught up in the 3 1/2" thing. I have killed more ducks/geese with 3" its just about patterning your gun and practice. I havent fired a 3 1/2" in over ten years


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1891020 said:


> Unless he really buys a "banelli".


A canolli from cassetteas sounds good now


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1891026 said:


> I was in cabelas this fall. Saw a baikal over under. Top barrel was 12 gauge bottom was 30-06. was kinda cool. Deer hunting and pheasant/grouse hunting in one. lol They are nice guns.
> Quality the best you can do is take each brand/model you are interested in and pull them up to your shoulder one at a time. The one that comes up the most natural and fits the best is the one I would go with. Check out the mossberg to. Not a bad gun for the money. Benelli is my #1 but those come with a price tag. Worth it though in my opinion. The other thing dont get caught up in the 3 1/2" thing. I have killed more ducks/geese with 3" its just about patterning your gun and practice. I havent fired a 3 1/2" in over ten years


Thats what i have been doing the last 2 days. I got 1500 to spend so i will see what i end up with


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;1891014 said:


> I'm certain I am gonna go muzzle loader hunting on sat. working on getting on some land close to the cities. If I dont go I will go pheasant hunting. Keep in mind phesant hunting this time of year its all cattails. I walk the edges and let the dogs do the work.


I'm in for Saturday......


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1891028 said:


> Thats what i have been doing the last 2 days. I got 1500 to spend so i will see what i end up with


You doing a semi auto?

The super Vinci is 1600 at cabelas that's the one I use the most


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1891027 said:


> A canolli from cassetteas sounds good now


This....but just ate a Joseph's so I got no room.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1891028 said:


> Thats what i have been doing the last 2 days. I got 1500 to spend so i will see what i end up with


Thats a good budget. You can get anything you will ever need in that price range.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1891028 said:


> Thats what i have been doing the last 2 days. I got 1500 to spend so i will see what i end up with


Well in that case THIS is all the further you should look! xysport


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;1891030 said:


> I'm in for Saturday......


You remember that record 8 point that was taken a few years ago and guy got busted and it was taken away???? The land is real close. Really close. Good genetics flowing around there.


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;1891037 said:


> You remember that record 8 point that was taken a few years ago and guy got busted and it was taken away???? The land is real close. Really close. Good genetics flowing around there.


Work with a guy that lives down there...say to come out coyote hunting every year....never been. that too would be fun but I don't have the gun for it. He just got back from 4-5 days blasting birds in ND or SD...can't remember which.


----------



## ryde307

I went in and shouldered 10 or so guns. The ones I thought I wanted I disliked the feel the most. I prefer a smaller skinnier feeling gun.


----------



## Doughboy12

ryde307;1891049 said:


> I went in and shouldered 10 or so guns. The ones I thought I wanted I disliked the feel the most. I prefer a smaller skinnier feeling gun.


That's what she said.......Thumbs Up


----------



## Ranger620

ryde307;1891049 said:


> I went in and shouldered 10 or so guns. The ones I thought I wanted I disliked the feel the most. I prefer a smaller skinnier feeling gun.


Just like the woman


----------



## qualitycut

How is franchi guns


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;1891026 said:


> I was in cabelas this fall. *Saw a baikal over under. Top barrel was 12 gauge bottom was 30-06.* was kinda cool. Deer hunting and pheasant/grouse hunting in one. lol They are nice guns.
> Quality the best you can do is take each brand/model you are interested in and pull them up to your shoulder one at a time. The one that comes up the most natural and fits the best is the one I would go with. Check out the mossberg to. Not a bad gun for the money. Benelli is my #1 but those come with a price tag. Worth it though in my opinion. The other thing dont get caught up in the 3 1/2" thing. I have killed more ducks/geese with 3" its just about patterning your gun and practice. I havent fired a 3 1/2" in over ten years


That gun sounds awesome. I've got a very nice 30.06 now but I will definitely look at that gun when I go to Cabellas again.



qualitycut;1891028 said:


> Thats what i have been doing the last 2 days. I got 1500 to spend so i will see what i end up with


With that much to spend just buy a Ruger Red Label and be done with it. I thought you were worried about price.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1891059 said:


> How is franchi guns


There made by benelli

Are you looking at the Intensity?


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1891059 said:


> How is franchi guns


Made side by side with benelli. Identical gun


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;1891060 said:


> That gun sounds awesome. I've got a very nice 30.06 now but I will definitely look at that gun when I go to Cabellas again.


Well don't take it deer hunting with shells for both in your pocket unless they are slugs...Only person that should buy a gun like that is the one who is only ever getting ONE gun...


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1891062 said:


> There made by benelli
> 
> Are you looking at the Intensity?


Yes, only thing about the benelli it feels to narrow in my hand


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1891063 said:


> Made side by side with benelli. Identical gun


And half the price.


----------



## ryde307

The Franchi was one of the ones I liked. I was going to get the Affinity instead of the intensity. Save a few $100 because I don't see the need for 3 1/2".


----------



## qualitycut

Remington super max camo it is.


----------



## ryde307

Does anyone have a 6.4 ford and want a Sinister Diesel Coolant filter system? The sell for $150-$200. I have a brand new one I would sell for $100 OBO. New in the box.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1891080 said:


> The Franchi was one of the ones I liked. I was going to get the Affinity instead of the intensity. Save a few $100 because I don't see the need for 3 1/2".


yea i just want the option if needed


----------



## Ranger620

ryde307;1891080 said:


> The Franchi was one of the ones I liked. I was going to get the Affinity instead of the intensity. Save a few $100 because I don't see the need for 3 1/2".


Agreed 3 1/2" is over rated


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1891082 said:


> Remington super max camo it is.


Is that the 870 in camo?? Cant go wrong with 870 and cheaper too.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1891082 said:


> Remington super max camo it is.


So you got a SUPER mag or a versa MAX ... 
I'm guessing Versa...Semi-auto.


----------



## Doughboy12

Super Max is a prison....lol


----------



## Camden

Those idiot protesters have closed down 35W north.


----------



## qualitycut

Versa max..........


----------



## andersman02

and waaa laaaa

Now I needa find something else to do....


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1891089 said:


> Is that the 870 in camo?? Cant go wrong with 870 and cheaper too.


Versa max semi auto. The upper end model. Have a sport and regular.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1891068 said:


> Yes, only thing about the benelli it feels to narrow in my hand


I thought that at first too. I love the two I have now


----------



## qualitycut

And i got delayed cafe. Guy said they check every morning and i said if im spending 1400 on a gun you can check it a few times today or i will go somewhere that will. I always get delayed but the place will call me asap once it clears


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1891100 said:


> Those idiot protesters have closed down 35W north.


That ridiculous. If I was the first one they blocked I might be in jail right now. They need to arrest every last one of them.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Watch it live here.

http://www.kare11.com/videos/news/2013/11/20/3650815/

How is there not some law that you can't protest on the highway. We have too many laws but I'll support that one.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1891100 said:


> Those idiot protesters have closed down 35W north.


Send they highway plow threw run them over!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1891117 said:


> That ridiculous. If I was the first one they blocked I WOULD be in jail right now. They need to arrest every last one of them.


Fixed it for ya


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1891127 said:


> Fixed it for ya


Thank you. :salute:


----------



## Greenery

Why are they walking the streets? Is this a Ferguson thing?


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1891132 said:


> Why are they walking the streets? Is this a Ferguson thing?


I cant keep them straight anymore. Either that, the choke hold death or minimum wage.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1891132 said:


> Why are they walking the streets? Is this a Ferguson thing?


The New York choke hold per Police Clips.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy,
Someone is pissed you deserted them...this guy...


----------



## Doughboy12

Greenery;1891132 said:


> Why are they walking the streets? Is this a Ferguson thing?


This video pisses me off...looks like the cops had the Interstate blocked off so they COULD do it. (watch that clip.)


----------



## qualitycut

Mn dot fb page says fast food workers


----------



## Doughboy12

4% unemployment....that is a lot of stupid people with jobs.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1891142 said:


> Mn dot fb page says fast food workers


I agree with these guys. I mean $15 dollars an hour to screw up my order is ridiculous. Those guys are worth at bare min $20 an hr.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1891124 said:


> Watch it live here.
> 
> http://www.kare11.com/videos/news/2013/11/20/3650815/
> 
> How is there not some law that you can't protest on the highway. We have too many laws but I'll support that one.


Legally I don't think you can walk on a freeway.


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1891140 said:


> CityGuy,
> Someone is pissed you deserted them...this guy...


Nope, Thats a cop problem.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well it should snow Tuesday-Friday next week as I think we are going to Michigan


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1891148 said:


> Legally I don't think you can walk on a freeway.


----------



## Doughboy12

Someone asked me to post this last week and I said I wouldn't...well here you go.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1891157 said:


> Someone asked me to post this last week and I said I wouldn't...well here you go.


Haha! That's awesome!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1891141 said:


> This video pisses me off...looks like the cops had the Interstate blocked off so they COULD do it. (watch that clip.)


What would be funny is if they guided the group right to the downtown police station.


----------



## Polarismalibu




----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1891165 said:


> What would be funny is if they guided the group right to the downtown police station.


DING DING DING....... This^^^
:redbouncepurplebou:bluebounc


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1891134 said:


> I cant keep them straight anymore. Either that, the choke hold death or minimum wage.


That's about it too...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1891168 said:


>


And the get kissed when fire wants to close one lane for a crash......


----------



## Ranger620

Isnt the min speed on a freeway 40 mph?? shouldnt those protesters have to walk 40 mph to be legal?? I am certain if a guy took his truck down the freeway at 20 mph with the flashers on cops would force you off.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BTW, I was close on the NAM for Sunday.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1891184 said:


> BTW, I was close on the NAM for Sunday.


Yes you were. Keep an eye on it for me. And don't forget, whatever John dee says tomorrow regarding Sun/Mon will be wrong. 

While you guys bi*** about your customers I'm headed to a Christmas party hosted by one of ours. Lets see just how much food and Beer I can cram down in the next two hours.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1891188 said:


> Yes you were. Keep an eye on it for me. And don't forget, whatever John dee says tomorrow regarding Sun/Mon will be wrong.
> 
> While you guys bi*** about your customers I'm headed to a Christmas party hosted by one of ours. Lets see just how much food and Beer I can cram down in the next two hours.


I still have 4 hours to squeek out another inch.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1891190 said:


> I still have 4 hours to squeek out another inch.


I think you might get it. It'll be up to 4-5" on tonights run.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1891195 said:


> I think you might get it. It'll be up to 4-5" on tonights run.


4", should. 5, dunno.

NWS has 50% snow/sleet day and 40% night now, was flipped before and the temps have trended slightly upwards.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1891197 said:


> 4", should. 5, dunno.
> 
> NWS has 50% snow/sleet day and 40% night now, was flipped before and the temps have trended slightly upwards.


I have none now on Monday 40% Sunday day and 30% night pee NWS


----------



## MNPLOWCO

jimslawnsnow;1891200 said:


> I have none now on Monday 40% Sunday day and 30% night pee NWS


Nws says:
I get .2 and .1 (Sunday/Monday)= .3 Wheeeee


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO;1891205 said:


> Nws says:
> I get .2 and .1 (Sunday/Monday)= .3 Wheeeee


NWS has .5" for me..... At this time.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1891190 said:


> I still have 4 hours to squeek out another inch.


You need help tonight?


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1891209 said:


> You need help tonight?


Not snowing tonight. He is talking forecast. I think.


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1891209 said:


> You need help tonight?


Huh? ?......


----------



## qualitycut

If the models were right everytime we would have had about 25 inches of snow already.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1891212 said:


> Not snowing tonight. He is talking forecast. I think.


This.... Sunday night.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1891216 said:


> Huh? ?......


Itching to plow. ........


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1891219 said:


> This.... Sunday night.


I will check Sunday. .....lol


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1891223 said:


> I will check Sunday. .....lol


I will meet you at the House of Coates....


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1891178 said:


> And the get kissed when fire wants to close one lane for a crash......


Ummm we never get kissed by the troopers


----------



## OC&D

Well I damn near got stuck in that protester traffic crap earlier this afternoon. I have a rental property over off 36th and 35W and was over there picking up rent.:realmad:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Schaffer says possible to have highs in the 40s for the rest of December... 

Lame!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1891234 said:


> Ummm we never get kissed by the troopers


Supposed to be pissed.....


----------



## unit28

unit28;1886452 said:


> To warm
> Novajck will say mix
> 
> I say rain sat and sun
> 
> nws will wait
> 
> Only way we're getting precip is the moisture from canda
> gfs is weak right now
> 
> Did i say we'll chat about this later?
> It's to far out attm....


4Dayoldquote

NWS now agrees
GFS is weak


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1891261 said:


> 4Dayoldquote
> 
> NWS now agrees
> GFS is weak


They also agree with warm air aloft, which the NAM has struggled with all year.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Door thieves are out and about working:angry:


----------



## Ranger620

Drakeslayer;1891268 said:


> Door thieves are out and about working:angry:


Did somebody get your bobcat door??


----------



## qualitycut

Im going to be cafed off if i dont get my gun by tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1891286 said:


> Im going to be cafed off if i dont get my gun by tomorrow.


?............


----------



## qualitycut

So if a boy decides to be a girl they can now play girl sports. Religious school's exempt


----------



## SnowGuy73

Gasoline is $1.99 a gallon in Oklahoma city.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1891289 said:


> ?............


Backround check delayed. Happens every time but usually only a few hours.


----------



## Green Grass

OC&D;1891256 said:


> Well I damn near got stuck in that protester traffic crap earlier this afternoon. I have a rental property over off 36th and 35W and was over there picking up rent.:realmad:


Where your tenants protesting?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1891293 said:


> Gasoline is $1.99 a gallon in Oklahoma city.


Out for a drive are we.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1891294 said:


> Backround check delayed. Happens every time but usually only a few hours.


Hope they don't read the posts on here. Some may never get guns. Hahaha


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1891294 said:


> Backround check delayed. Happens every time but usually only a few hours.


They must be reading your forum posts.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1891286 said:


> Im going to be cafed off if i dont get my gun by tomorrow.


Why wouldn't you?

Edit: I see it now


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1891218 said:


> If the models were right everytime we would have had about 25 inches of snow already.


Of course they can't be perfect but as a plowing contractor I don't want to stick my head in the sand and ignore everything. I like to look just to see what possible scenarios are out there.



Drakeslayer;1891268 said:


> Door thieves are out and about working:angry:


That sucks. I want to figure out a way to use some sort of security bolts on the hinges so you can't just lift it off.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1891294 said:


> Backround check delayed. Happens every time but usually only a few hours.


Are you left handed?


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1891302 said:


> That sucks. I want to figure out a way to use some sort of security bolts on the hinges so you can't just lift it off.


Don't the doors lock?


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1891303 said:


> Are you left handed?


Nope Guessing i will get a call tomorrow. Every gun i have ever bought is a 4 hour delay. So im calling them at 8


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1891302 said:


> That sucks. I want to figure out a way to use some sort of security bolts on the hinges so you can't just lift it off.


I bet you could rivet a cable onto it. I've never done it but I'm sure you could.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1891306 said:


> Don't the doors lock?


Yea but 1 key fits all


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;1891293 said:


> Gasoline is $1.99 a gallon in Oklahoma city.


339 diesel


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1891307 said:


> Nope Guessing i will get a call tomorrow. Every gun i have ever bought is a 4 hour delay. So im calling them at 8


Last time I bought a gun it took about 15 minutes from the time I walked in until the time I left with it. This was at Fleet Farm and I bought a Bushmaster AR-15 Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

No one steals doors off tractors. 






They just get rolled onto.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1891314 said:


> Last time I bought a gun it took about 15 minutes from the time I walked in until the time I left with it. This was at Fleet Farm and I bought a Bushmaster AR-15 Thumbs Up


Yea someone with the same name or something as me must have a criminal record.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1891306 said:


> Don't the doors lock?


What Quality said....And that same key can run numerous Ingersoll Rand Equipment as well as others.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1891316 said:


> Yea someone with the same name or something as me must have a criminal record.


That sounds like every time I buy a house or a car. I have a very common first and last name and apparently I have been all over the country causing trouble. It sure seems like there would be a better way than to just go off the name. Even my insurance screwed this up and raised my auto rates once because they thought I hit "two bikers". I then had to ask them, "Do you know how many Dicks are in this town let alone the whole country??".


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1891310 said:


> Yea but 1 key fits all


Not after tomorrow. Bringing them in and getting them rekeyed. I'm sick of these thieves. Last year a bobcat and a door. Now it's only dec.4 and buying a door already.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1891316 said:


> Yea someone with the same name or something as me must have a criminal record.


Or they smelled beer on your breath. Maybe that's a red flag?


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1891310 said:


> Yea but 1 key fits all


Changing the lock would be easiest. ????


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1891321 said:


> Not after tomorrow. Bringing them in and getting them rekeyed. I'm sick of these thieves. Last year a bobcat and a door. Now it's only dec.4 and buying a door already.


Good idea..... is your machine keypad start?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1891294 said:


> Backround check delayed. Happens every time but usually only a few hours.


Ah, I see...


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1891313 said:


> 339 diesel


I Seen $2.50 for gasoline in town here today.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1891325 said:


> Good idea..... is your machine keypad start?


I didn't know that was possible. Might have to give that some more thought.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1891297 said:


> Out for a drive are we.


News showed it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

So where dose a guy go to get a cdl


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1891330 said:


> I didn't know that was possible. Might have to give that some more thought.


I guess a locksmith could do it


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1891321 said:


> Not after tomorrow. Bringing them in and getting them rekeyed. I'm sick of these thieves. Last year a bobcat and a door. Now it's only dec.4 and buying a door already.


Happen around here or north like last season?


----------



## Drakeslayer

SnowGuy73;1891335 said:


> Happen around here or north like last season?


In NO HOPE. At a church of all places.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1891332 said:


> So where dose a guy go to get a cdl


Driver testing place lol


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1891337 said:


> In NO HOPE. At a church of all places.


That sucks.

I'm assuming no cameras then?


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1891337 said:


> In NO HOPE. At a church of all places.


But hes a good boy and goes to church. Said his moma


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1891339 said:


> Driver testing place lol


Makes sense...


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1891325 said:


> Good idea..... is your machine keypad start?


Yes all key pads. Last year a rental was a key and it was the one stolen.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1891339 said:


> Driver testing place lol


There's no class you have to take?


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;1891329 said:


> I Seen $2.50 for gasoline in town here today.


Been 247 for a couple days here

Were comin


----------



## Drakeslayer

SnowGuy73;1891340 said:


> That sucks.
> 
> I'm assuming no cameras then?


Nope.......


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1891345 said:


> There's no class you have to take?


Nope, permit test and then a road and another test i believe


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1891347 said:


> Been 247 for a couple days here
> 
> Were comin


Lucky!......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1891348 said:


> Nope.......


That sucks, hopefully they find them.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1891350 said:


> Nope, permit test and then a road and another test i believe


Written test and then road test a couple months later.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1891332 said:


> So where dose a guy go to get a cdl


Training?? or where you take the test???


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1891330 said:


> I didn't know that was possible. Might have to give that some more thought.


I think most bobcats after like 2004 maybe have keypad...? At least the ones i've used have


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;1891360 said:


> I think most bobcats after like 2004 maybe have keypad...? At least the ones i've used have


Ours are all keypads but its the doors they take. A older style g-series bobcat door is up to like $1800. This would be like your s-220's etc.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;1891337 said:


> In NO HOPE. At a church of all places.


Ha... someone else that calls it that...


----------



## Greenery

.......


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1891360 said:


> I think most bobcats after like 2004 maybe have keypad...? At least the ones i've used have


Its an option depending on package


----------



## SSS Inc.

Greenery;1891364 said:


> ....,.,....


Nice Edit!


----------



## Greenery

SSS Inc.;1891369 said:


> Nice Edit!


I fixed it better.

I should just read ahead before I post somtimes.


----------



## Doughboy12

Greenery;1891371 said:


> I fixed it better.
> 
> I should just read ahead before I post somtimes.


I do that too.... This time I was "first"....lol


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1891371 said:


> I fixed it better.
> 
> I should just read ahead before I post somtimes.


Yea it happens lol


----------



## SSS Inc.

Greenery;1891364 said:


> Can't you just lock the door? I mean duh, just lock it man. You guys are dumb.


Take it down a notch there Greenery. See above.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1891384 said:


> Take it down a notch there Greenery. See above.


Hahaha. Richard.......


----------



## Greenery

SSS Inc.;1891384 said:


> Take it down a notch there Greenery. See above.


Don't make me report you.


----------



## Greenery

Peter pan Live is on for you Peter pan type of guys...


----------



## Camden

Greenery;1891393 said:


> Peter pan Live is on for you Peter pan type of guys...


Why do you think Lawnmowerdude isn't posting?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Greenery;1891391 said:


> Don't make me report you to the snowplowing hall of fame.


Why thank you sir!:salute:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1891393 said:


> Peter pan Live is on for you Peter pan type of guys...


That's a negative.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1891396 said:


> Why do you think Lawnmowerdude isn't posting?


He's resting for Sunday. Pre-plowing starts tomorrow night.


----------



## skorum03

Got the new plow on the truck. Everything works so let it snow i suppose....


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1891398 said:


> Why thank you sir!:salute:


For having a magical ruler


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1891425 said:


> For having a magical ruler


I get Minnehaha Creek effect snow you know.


----------



## unit28

Radar check.......

Testing


----------



## Polarismalibu

Guess I'll go take a permit test


----------



## qualitycut

Still showing delayed status. Hopefully goes through by 8 pm tomorrow.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1891449 said:


> Still showing delayed status. Hopefully goes through by 8 pm tomorrow.


Were you going to a game farm on sat?? Which one??


----------



## unit28

With widespread low stratus cover. The question becomes whether or 
not any light precip could be rung out of this low level moisture. 
An evaluation of rap and nam soundings indicate that low level 
saturation below 900h with a little lift present...warrants the 
mention of freezing drizzle with the possibility of a few 
snowflakes. In terms of the western extent of the low 
clouds...confidence is low...but sticking with a blend of the nam


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1891449 said:


> Still showing delayed status. Hopefully goes through by 8 pm tomorrow.


While you wait you can watch rehab addict.Thumbs Up


----------



## Greenery

Polaris - where are you going to in the UP?


----------



## Polarismalibu

How bad is the ticket for being 26,200 pounds on a class d


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1891472 said:


> Polaris - where are you going to in the UP?


Looked like ironwood had the most


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;1891393 said:


> Peter pan Live is on for you Peter pan type of guys...


Wife has it on... I'm playing trucks with my boy... watching Carrie Underwood hit the high notes on the last live thing was much better... Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1891452 said:


> Were you going to a game farm on sat?? Which one??


Yup, orlando down by hastings.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1891474 said:


> How bad is the ticket for being 26,200 pounds on a class d


Nothing, as long as you don't get caught!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1891474 said:


> How bad is the ticket for being 26,200 pounds on a class d


Looks like the minimum penalty for not following state statute is a Misdemeanor... Could be a Gross or Felony if specified somewhere else...


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1891489 said:


> Nothing, as long as you don't get caught!


Well duh! I didn't relize that trailer I bought was 14,700 I thought it was 14


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1891480 said:


> Yup, orlando down by hastings.


Been there. They have those black exotic ones......


----------



## cbservicesllc

171.241 CHAPTER VIOLATIONS; MISDEMEANORS.
It is a misdemeanor for any person to willfully violate any of the provisions of this chapter unless the violation is declared by any law to be a felony or gross misdemeanor, or the violation is declared by a section of this chapter to be a misdemeanor.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1891489 said:


> Nothing, as long as you don't get caught!


What he said...


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;1891489 said:


> Nothing, as long as you don't get caught!


its all unicorns and lollypops until you hit and kill someone say good day and goodbye to all you worked for


----------



## cbservicesllc

albhb3;1891513 said:


> its all unicorns and lollypops until you hit and kill someone say good day and goodbye to all you worked for


Well... that's a good point


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1891498 said:


> Been there. They have those black exotic ones......


How is it?


----------



## albhb3

cbservicesllc;1891515 said:


> Well... that's a good point


I dont always make good points but when I do


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1891495 said:


> Well duh! I didn't relize that trailer I bought was 14,700 I thought it was 14


What kind? 14700 is a odd number


----------



## TKLAWN

Polarismalibu;1891475 said:


> Looked like ironwood had the most


Bergland has a lot too.

Power lines are fun.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1891474 said:


> How bad is the ticket for being 26,200 pounds on a class d





albhb3;1891513 said:


> its all unicorns and lollypops until you hit and kill someone say good day and goodbye to all you worked for


That would be all I would worry about.

Polaris, if you can back up a trailer with any precision just get the class A. You don't have to deal with air brakes or anything if you don't need it (which you obviously don't). The test will be 90% pre trip inspection.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1891525 said:


> What kind? 14700 is a odd number


It's a felling


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1891531 said:


> That would be all I would worry about.
> 
> Polaris, if you can back up a trailer with any precision just get the class A. You don't have to deal with air brakes or anything if you don't need it (which you obviously don't). The test will be 90% pre trip inspection.


Yea if lmwrmn can...........


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1891531 said:


> That would be all I would worry about.
> 
> Polaris, if you can back up a trailer with any precision just get the class A. You don't have to deal with air brakes or anything if you don't need it (which you obviously don't). The test will be 90% pre trip inspection.


I can back up a trailer like no tomorrow. I thought for a class A you had to do air brakes


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;1891531 said:


> That would be all I would worry about.
> 
> Polaris, if you can back up a trailer with any precision just get the class A. You don't have to deal with air brakes or anything if you don't need it (which you obviously don't). The test will be 90% pre trip inspection.


No pretrip on non airbrake vehicals other than break controller...at least when I did mine in 2009?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1891539 said:


> I can back up a trailer like no tomorrow. I thought for a class A you had to do air brakes


Nope. I got my Class A the day I turned 18 w/o airbrakes. I added that a few months later. Air brakes will show up as a restriction on your license when you get a new one.


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;1891542 said:


> Nope. I got my Class A the day I turned 18 w/o airbrakes. I added that a few months later.


I got my a/b for free they put it on there on accident...didnt care when I contacted them about it... what do you expect from lazy govt workers


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1891539 said:


> I can back up a trailer like no tomorrow. I thought for a class A you had to do air brakes


Just an indorsement


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;1891543 said:


> I got my a/b for free they put it on there on accident...didnt care when I contacted them about it... what do you expect from lazy govt workers


When I was in High School I had an over 21 y/o license. I never tried buying booze since the birth date was correct but the color was wrong. It did work for buying Kodiak though.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1891545 said:


> Just an indorsement


Its a Restriction if you don't have it, not an endorsement. This guy ^^^ I tell ya.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1891552 said:


> Its a Restriction if you don't have it, not an endorsement. This guy ^^^ I tell ya.


I thought it was called air brake endorsement?


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1891554 said:


> I thought it was called air brake endorsement?


its both a restriction and endorsement depending if you've done it or not


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1891554 said:


> I thought it was called air brake endorsement?


I'm just messing with ya but I do believe its shown as a restriction on the back of the card. I'm guessing since most Class A drivers have Air brakes its easier to write Restriction for the few that don't rather than list it as an endorsement. Mine was like this when I first got it. My endorsements are things like Tanker, Hazardous Materials etc.


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;1891560 said:


> its both a restriction and endorsement depending if you've done it or not


Nope. Look on the back of your License. Mine says Restrictions:None.........Endorsements: Tanker

It used to say Restrictions: Air Brakes. I think a normal Class A would include Air Brakes so its nothing special to have it. But if you don't, it will be noted as a restriction.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1891535 said:


> Yea if lmwrmn can...........


Jeez Richard!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1891561 said:


> I'm just messing with ya but I do believe its shown as a restriction on the back of the card. I'm guessing since most Class A drivers have Air brakes its easier to write Restriction for the few that don't rather than list it as an endorsement. Mine was like this when I first got it. My endorsements are things like Tanker, Hazardous Materials etc.


Yea i meant its just an endorsement as in you dont need its an extra. It would be a restriction if you dont have it.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1891564 said:


> Jeez Richard!


Ha i read it as if you can back a trailer without hitting something lol


----------



## qualitycut

https://dps.mn.gov/divisions/dvs/pages/commercial-drivers-license-endorsements-and-restrictions.aspx


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1891564 said:


> Jeez Richard!


Lwnmwr was probably Grandfathered in when they changed the laws.  Back in the day there was no test for a Class A. You just signed the paperwork. I have two brothers that never had to take a test to get it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1891568 said:


> https://dps.mn.gov/divisions/dvs/pages/commercial-drivers-license-endorsements-and-restrictions.aspx


√√√√√√√√ .........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1891569 said:


> Lwnmwr was probably Grandfathered in when they changed the laws.  Back in the day there was no test for a Class A. You just signed the paperwork. I have two brothers that never had to take a test to get it.


I actually went to 916 (now Century College) and their truck driving training course.

At the time my dad hauled gas for Holiday and I was going to take over his truck.

I have a Class A, tanker, haz mat, air brake and doubles endorsements. The only thing I can't drive is a school bus.


----------



## Greenery

cbservicesllc;1891479 said:


> Wife has it on... I'm playing trucks with my boy... watching Carrie Underwood hit the high notes on the last live thing was much better... Thumbs Up


Gf also had it on.

I went outside and pretended I had a rink to flood.


----------



## Ranger620

Drakeslayer;1891498 said:


> Been there. They have those black exotic ones......


I have a membership at caribou gun club. They have those too. I dont like them they seem to not fly. Dogs catch most of them


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I had to do written test, road test, and if you can back up a trailer, you can pass the road test.

The pretrip inspection was on a sheet, and if you can read and make a check mark, you can pass that.


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1891575 said:


> I actually went to 916 (now Century College) and their truck driving training course.
> 
> At the time my dad hauled gas for Holiday and I was going to take over his truck.
> 
> I have a Class A, tanker, haz mat, air brake and doubles endorsements. The only thing I can't drive is a school bus.


Know a guy at holiday very happy and great money


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1891575 said:


> I actually went to 916 (now Century College) and their truck driving training course.
> 
> At the time my dad hauled gas for Holiday and I was going to take over his truck.
> 
> I have a Class A, tanker, haz mat, air brake and doubles endorsements. The only thing I can't drive is a school bus.


I always thought I should get the School Bus one just for fun. You never know when someone may ask "can anyone drive this bus?". I'd love to be the guy that says "why yes, yes I can."


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1891578 said:


> I had to do written test, road test, and if you can back up a trailer, you can pass the road test.
> 
> The pretrip inspection was on a sheet, and if you can read and make a check mark, you can pass that.


The pre trip is way more involved now. I did what you did, all on paper. Now they spend a good half hour looking at everything on the vehicle. We had one guy we sent to get tested and they practically had him measuring the brakes with a ruler.


----------



## Ranger620

albhb3;1891579 said:


> Know a guy at holiday very happy and great money


I know a guy at holiday too. He's happy with the money to. Happens to own the company but hey he's still happy :laughing:
For the record only met the guy a handful of times


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1891580 said:


> I always thought I should get the School Bus one just for fun. You never know when someone may ask "can anyone drive this bus?". I'd love to be the guy that says "why yes, yes I can."


I've thought about it, just to have it. Just for the same reason, so I knew I could just jump in whatever and drive away legally.

If I ever carjacked a bus, they wouldn't be able to give me a ticket for not having the endorsement.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1891581 said:


> The pre trip is way more involved now. I did what you did, all on paper. Now they spend a good half hour looking at everything on the vehicle. We had one guy we sent to get tested and they practically had him measuring the brakes with a ruler.


It's the only reason I keep paying the extra money for the Class A at renewal, so I don't have to go through the jickyjack rigamarole.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1891586 said:


> I've thought about it, just to have it. Just for the same reason, so I knew I could just jump in whatever and drive away legally.
> 
> If I ever carjacked a bus, they wouldn't be able to give me a ticket for not having the endorsement.


did ya see the new nam?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My dad was an owner operator hauling gas. 

Now they don't make nearly the money they used to, plus the company has run roughshod over the Owner Operators.

I wouldn't do it now. Sure, you have dedicated 12 hour local shifts, but you are a glorified employee and take all the risk with owning the truck and finding your own drivers.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1891590 said:


> did ya see the new nam?


Shoot. I was off 3/4".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1891590 said:


> did ya see the new nam?


I said it earlier, I think the NAM is having a hard time with these borderline snows. I think the warm air aloft (going with unit and NWS) will keep the totals down.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ian says about an inch of snow late Sunday.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1891593 said:


> I said it earlier, I think the NAM is having a hard time with these borderline snows. I think the warm air aloft (going with unit and NWS) will keep the totals down.


Its funny you mention that. I was just trying to "force" the models to show 10:1 snow and couldn't get the new Nam to show 4"+. Sits at 3". Then I noticed it also shows a good amount of sleet. It didn't really have that the last run. I wouldn't mind 1.5" of sleet/snow along and south of 94. Thumbs Up


----------



## Ranger620

We'll see how good accuweather is on this one. Two days ago it said an inch or two of snow for me. In the details it had 1.4"


----------



## BossPlow614

Drakeslayer;1891337 said:


> In NO HOPE. At a church of all places.


Is that particular church east of 169? Boone ave?


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1891586 said:


> I've thought about it, just to have it. Just for the same reason, so I knew I could just jump in whatever and drive away legally.
> 
> If I ever carjacked a bus, they wouldn't be able to give me a ticket for not having the endorsement.


I'm going to have to warn my kids about this scenario. if they ever hear the words " this is lwnmwrman22 driving the bus" to just jump out the window and get the cafe out of the way. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Drakeslayer

BossPlow614;1891605 said:


> Is that particular church east of 169? Boone ave?


Why? Did you just get a door from that area?


----------



## Ranger620

Drakeslayer;1891609 said:


> Why? Did you just get a door from that area?


I keep an eye on craigslist for doors. In this case I hope its not yours when I buy one. There have been a few new ones on there. Dont know if you would be able to tell


----------



## Deershack

I think Lwnmn has been in my garage. Went out to water the plants and the heat was off. Checked the furnace and the fan was frozen. So I figured no sweat, I'll set up my torpedo heater till I get a new fan. Plug it in and it runs for 5 min and shuts down, think the high limit switch is bad. So I get out the spare heater and it won't fire at all. Then I find out the heater parts are no longer made and the furnace fan is also no longer being made. Only saving grace is the weather forecast. Hope I can score the parts in the next week. Got a tarp over the plants and an electric heater going.

Lwnmn are you still looking for a skid to use for a bit and if so, give me a call. 651-895-9233


----------



## qualitycut

Wow dallas is going to blow this game


----------



## Deershack

Drakeslayer;1891321 said:


> Not after tomorrow. Bringing them in and getting them rekeyed. I'm sick of these thieves. Last year a bobcat and a door. Now it's only dec.4 and buying a door already.


Put a battery isolator with a key by the battery and then a good lock on the door. Guy I know kept getting the plexy windows stolen from his ice shack. He finally used an ingraver to put his SS# on the windows fairly deep and large, then rubbed paint into the #. You would have to sand the hell out of the window to remove it. No windows missing since then.


----------



## Polarismalibu

So how is this trailer rated for 14,700 with 6k pound axles. It can't actually transfer that much to the truck I wouldn't think


----------



## Drakeslayer

Ranger620;1891614 said:


> I keep an eye on craigslist for doors. In this case I hope its not yours when I buy one. There have been a few new ones on there. Dont know if you would be able to tell


From last years experience with the stolen skid and stuff, the cops said good criminals will post the add and once they have a buyer will take what it is that they are selling. Kind of like pre-plowing. You know it's going to be there.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1891626 said:


> So how is this trailer rated for 14,700 with 6k pound axles. It can't actually transfer that much to the truck I wouldn't think


Oooooo. I think you're fine. If that was a Towmaster it would be a 12,000# trailer. What does the tag actually say for weights? And what do you have it licensed for? That trailer can't weigh out at more than 12,000#'s . The tongue weight doesn't matter in this case. Felling has always had a screwed up system for this.

You are way under 26,000. You can sleep good tonight.


----------



## qualitycut

Sure its not 11700?


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1891631 said:


> Oooooo. I think you're fine. If that was a Towmaster it would be a 12,000# trailer. What does the tag actually say for weights? And what do you have it licensed for?


The gvwr is 14,700 according to the tag. Has 12k capacity as it weighs 2,700.

The plates are 15k I guess

It's a Ft-12-I


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1891633 said:


> Sure its not 11700?


Positive....


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1891634 said:


> The gvwr is 14,700 according to the tag. Has 12k capacity as it weighs 2,700.
> 
> The plates are 15k I guess


All that matters is the capacity of the axles. 12,000#'s. It should be licensed for 12,000#'s. You are fine. They are incorporating potential tongue weight into the number and that's not how you license it or calculate your total combined weight.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1891634 said:


> The gvwr is 14,700 according to the tag. Has 12k capacity as it weighs 2,700.
> 
> The plates are 15k I guess
> 
> It's a Ft-12-I


That last edit seals the deal. Its a 12,000 pound trailer period. Check your plate for a 12,000 pound sticker and add that to your truck's number. You are under 26,000.....trust me. Licensing that trailer for more than 12 will do you no good anyway.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1891634 said:


> The gvwr is 14,700 according to the tag. Has 12k capacity as it weighs 2,700.
> 
> The plates are 15k I guess
> 
> It's a Ft-12-I


Wierd, but i believe thier dump trailers are goody like that and are higher than 14k gvw


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1891637 said:


> All that matters is the capacity of the axles. 12,000#'s. It should be licensed for 12,000#'s. You are fine. They are incorporating potential tongue weight into the number and that's not how you license it or calculate your total combined weight.


Figures Lano said it had to be licensed at 15k. That's weird how felling dose that.

So if it's actually a 12k pound trailer I'm gonna be over weight when loaded. Screwed ether way


----------



## qualitycut

Like sss said that should be a 12k then.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1891641 said:


> Figures Lano said it had to be licensed at 15k. That's weird how felling dose that.
> 
> So if it's actually a 12k pound trailer I'm gonna be over weight when loaded. Screwed ether way


They have 12 then jumps right to 15 so that is kinda irrelevant if your trailer is 13k because they dont make 13k plate.


----------



## Polarismalibu

It's listed on the top of the page here

http://docs.felling.com/FT-12 I.pdf


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1891641 said:


> Figures Lano said it had to be licensed at 15k. That's weird how felling dose that.
> 
> So if it's actually a 12k pound trailer I'm gonna be over weight when loaded. Screwed ether way


What are you hauling? Lano should know better. If you license for 15 you're paying extra for nothing.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1891645 said:


> They have 12 then jumps right to 15 so that is kinda irrelevant if your trailer is 13k because they dont make 13k plate.


Yeah I know it jumps but they said I that to be because of the 14,700.

Haven't had a trailer with weird ratings like this. Even the other felling wasn't


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1891647 said:


> What are you hauling? Lano should know better. If you license for 15 you're paying extra for nothing.


S650 and a kage, just a bucket and forks in the summer mostly.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1891646 said:


> It's listed on the top of the page here
> 
> http://docs.felling.com/FT-12 I.pdf


That number has nothing to do with the license. That is just the weight rating with a certain percentage being carried by the truck.


----------



## qualitycut

13,800 gvwr


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1891649 said:


> S650 and a kage, just a bucket and forks in the summer mostly.


You'll be fine. 9-10,000# maybe?

Typically we like to think the weight of the trailer itself is about the same as what gets transferred to the tongue. This leaves the full axle capacity for the load. Just a rough idea but I would be pretty confident on putting at least 11,000 on that trailer.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1891653 said:


> You'll be fine. 9-10,000# maybe?
> 
> Typically we like to think the weight of the trailer is about the same as what gets transferred to the tongue. This leave the full axle capacity for the load. Just a rough idea but I would be pretty confident on putting at least 11,000 on that trailer.


Good to know. They guy at Lano didn't know his cafe I guess. I'll have to call so they register it at 12k


----------



## qualitycut

If its over 12k gvwr wouldnt it need to be registered at 15?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1891654 said:


> Good to know. They guy at Lano didn't know his cafe I guess. I'll have to call so they register it at 12k


Yes! Register at 12,000.


----------



## qualitycut

Im confused, so your saying i could have registered my 14k dump trailer at 12?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1891656 said:


> If its over 12k gvwr wouldnt it need to be registered at 15?


With trailers its a little different since part of the load is carried by another vehicle. Every trailer we have is licensed based on the GAWR. All the dmv cares about is the weakest link(tires, axles etc.) . If they put his trailer on the scales it cannot weigh more than 12,000 in this case. I have trailers with 12,000# axles, they are licensed at 24,000. I had a trailer we just by habit licensed at 12,000 since we have many in that range and the axles were 5,000 ...the CVI that stopped us advised reducing to 10,000# .


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1891659 said:


> Im confused, so your saying i could have registered my 14k dump trailer at 12?


You would go over weight way easy then!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1891661 said:


> With trailers its a little different since part of the load is carried by another vehicle. Every trailer we have is licensed based on the GAWR. All the dmv cares about is the weakest link(tires, axles etc.) . If they put his trailer on the scales it cannot weigh more than 12,000 in this case. I have trailers with 12,000# axles, they are licensed at 24,000. I had a trailer we just by habit licensed at 12,000 since we have many in that range and the axles were 5,000 ...the CVI that stopped us advised reducing to 10,000# .


Ooo i forgot about the 6k axles. That would keep it at 12.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1891659 said:


> Im confused, so your saying i could have registered my 14k dump trailer at 12?


If it has 6,000# axles.........Yes.



Polarismalibu;1891662 said:


> You would go over weight way easy then!


You license for the maximum you can legally carry. Anything above the ratings of the axles or even the tires becomes pointless. Tacking on a few thousand on the plates doesn't allow you to carry more. The law goes to the lightest rating. Say they add up four tire ratings and get 10,000#'s (even if your axles say 12 and the sticker says 15) you better not weigh in at more than 10,000.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1891665 said:


> Ooo i forgot about the 6k axles. That would keep it at 12.


Exactly.

Towmaster and felling are actually pretty simple. A towmaster T-14 or a felling FT-14-whatever should have 14,000# tags. Sure they can carry more with some tongue weight, but you have to incorporate the weight of the trailer too.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1891667 said:


> If it has 6,000# axles.........Yes.
> 
> You license for the maximum you can legally carry. Anything above the ratings of the axles or even the tires becomes pointless. Tacking on a few thousand on the plates doesn't allow you to carry more. The law goes to the lightest rating. Say they add up four tire ratings and get 10,000#'s (even if your axles say 12 and the sticker says 15) you better not weigh in at more than 10,000.


Yeah I got that. He has the same dump I do so If he had it licensed at 12,000 he would be over all the time easily. That would be the lowest rating on it then too.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1891670 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Towmaster and felling are actually pretty simple. A towmaster T-14 or a felling FT-14-whatever should have 14,000# tags. Sure they can carry more with some tongue weight, but you have to incorporate the weight of the trailer too.


Just felling lists it in a stupid way.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1891672 said:


> Yeah I got that. He has the same dump I do so If he had it licensed at 12,000 he would be over all the time easily. That would be the lowest rating on it then too.


You keep saying he would be over, that part has me confused. If you mean he tries to haul 7 tons a crack then yes without a doubt. The dmv doesn't care what you put on the plates if the trailer is over the axle ratings.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Back to your skid, you should have no trouble hauling it and an attachment or two around licensed at 12,000.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1891680 said:


> Back to your skid, you should have no trouble hauling it and an attachment or two around licensed at 12,000.


That's what I had thought. The guy at Lano just got me all confused because he didn't know exactly what he was talking about clearly. I should have known better

The old felling that got stolen last year was the same trailer licensed for 12k but the tag didn't have that 14,700 anywhere on it.

I'll be calling in the morning and get them to do 12k

Thanks for clearing that up


----------



## BossPlow614

Ranger620;1891584 said:


> I know a guy at holiday too. He's happy with the money to. Happens to own the company but hey he's still happy :laughing:
> For the record only met the guy a handful of times


He's the owner of the entire company? Are all the stores corporate owned or franchised?


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1891705 said:


> He's the owner of the entire company? Are all the stores corporate owned or franchised?


There are corporate and franchise ones


----------



## BossPlow614

Drakeslayer;1891609 said:


> Why? Did you just get a door from that area?


Nope  Bid on one in that area but as we discussed via pm, they weren't the same. I'm shocked that happened at such a visible location.


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1891709 said:


> Nope  Bid on one in that area but as we discussed via pm, they weren't the same. I'm shocked that happened at such a visible location.


What size door you looking for? We have a extra one brand new.


----------



## BossPlow614

Polarismalibu;1891711 said:


> What size door you looking for? We have a extra one brand new.


Huh? I was referring to properties not any doors. :laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

29 and cloudy


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1891234 said:


> Ummm we never get kissed by the troopers


Just the county mounty


----------



## SnowGuy73

30° breezy fog.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Up to 60% Sunday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1891751 said:


> Up to 60% Sunday.


Less than half and about one inch.


----------



## Bill1090

29* cloudy no wind.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Airport workers are planning a walk out today now too..

Clowns!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1891784 said:


> Airport workers are planning a walk out today now too..
> 
> Clowns!


Hamel's favorite congressman Keith Ellison is joining them.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1891784 said:


> Airport workers are planning a walk out today now too..
> 
> Clowns!


Hey, they work hard out there, but so do washing machines.

What a joke!


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1891800 said:


> Hey, they work hard out there, but so do washing machines.
> 
> What a joke!


Haha.

I was just thinking about that movie too.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1891656 said:


> If its over 12k gvwr wouldnt it need to be registered at 15?


You can register it wherever you want... some things just make more sense...


----------



## Doughboy12

Deershack;1891624 said:


> Put a battery isolator with a key by the battery and then a good lock on the door. Guy I know kept getting the plexy windows stolen from his ice shack. He finally used an ingraver to put his SS# on the windows fairly deep and large, then rubbed paint into the #. You would have to sand the hell out of the window to remove it. No windows missing since then.


No, but his identity has been stolen 8 times...
Why would ever put your SS# on anything?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1891752 said:


> Less than half and about one inch.


I'm at 40% day and 60% night. Less than half inch


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1891811 said:


> No, but his identity has been stolen 8 times...
> Why would ever put your SS# on anything?


I put my name, address and phone # on all of my scaffolding. At least that way if it was sold to a pawn shop, they could call and see if it was stolen.


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1891815 said:


> I put my name, address and phone # on all of my scaffolding. At least that way if it was sold to a pawn shop, they could call and see if it was stolen.


I get that... Not your SS#


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1891659 said:


> Im confused, so your saying i could have registered my 14k dump trailer at 12?


Yes, you can license it wherever you want... BUT

This comes right from the State Patrol Commercial Vehicle Enforcement...

Gross Vehicle Weight (GVW) is the
greater of the manufacturer's gross weight
rating (GVWR) or the actual weight of the
vehicle plus the load. If the transport
vehicle consists of a truck and trailer, add
the GVWR or actual weight of truck to the
GVWR or actual weight of the trailer to
obtain the gross vehicle weight of the
combination. *DO NOT use the registered
weight on the vehicle license plate(s) to
determine your GVW or GVWR*

I don't know what the rating is on Polaris's truck, but if the trailer GVWR is 14700, hopefully the truck isn't more than 11,300.


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;1891824 said:


> Yes, you can license it wherever you want... BUT
> 
> This comes right from the State Patrol Commercial Vehicle Enforcement...
> 
> Gross Vehicle Weight (GVW) is the
> greater of the manufacturer's gross weight
> rating (GVWR) or the actual weight of the
> vehicle plus the load. If the transport
> vehicle consists of a truck and trailer, add
> the GVWR or actual weight of truck to the
> GVWR or actual weight of the trailer to
> obtain the gross vehicle weight of the
> combination. *DO NOT use the registered
> weight on the vehicle license plate(s) to
> determine your GVW or GVWR*
> 
> I don't know what the rating is on Polaris's truck, but if the trailer GVWR is 14700, hopefully the truck isn't more than 11,300.


Now you have me confused....that would matter for the GCWR nothing at all on the trailer ratings matter for that. Unless he is putting the truck on the trailer and not pulling it with the truck....?????????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1891831 said:


> Now you have me confused....that would matter for the GCWR nothing at all on the trailer ratings matter for that. Unless he is putting the truck on the trailer and not pulling it with the truck....?????????


GCWR would be 14,700 + 12,000 (whatever his truck is) which he would then need a class A license.

They most likely will look at the tag in the trailer to pull a VIN for a report, then see 14,700 rating on the tag.

They will look at his door jamb and see 12,500 or whatever his truck is rated at.

At that point he is at 27,200. If the truck is 11,500, he is still over.

3 options.

Play dumb, say you were told you bought a 12k trailer, look at the axles, they are 6 bolt rims.

Go get a class A, but anyone that drives the combo will need a class A

Go back to Lano, say you wanted a 12k trailer, they sold you a 14k trailer and throw a fit. See if you can get a different trailer. Even if you had to pay $500 for a trade, might be worth it to get rid of the hassle.


----------



## banonea

On the topic of skid loader doors, i am going to check to see id i can get the door and ignition re keyed so that it is different than other skids, just not sure if it can be done,has anyone done this?


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1891837 said:


> GCWR would be 14,700 + 12,000 (whatever his truck is) which he would then need a class A license.
> 
> They most likely will look at the tag in the trailer to pull a VIN for a report, then see 14,700 rating on the tag.
> 
> They will look at his door jamb and see 12,500 or whatever his truck is rated at.
> 
> At that point he is at 27,200. If the truck is 11,500, he is still over.
> 
> 3 options.
> 
> Play dumb, say you were told you bought a 12k trailer, look at the axles, they are 6 bolt rims.
> 
> Go get a class A, but anyone that drives the combo will need a class A
> 
> Go back to Lano, say you wanted a 12k trailer, they sold you a 14k trailer and throw a fit. See if you can get a different trailer. Even if you had to pay $500 for a trade, might be worth it to get rid of the hassle.


Ahhhhhhh... I get it now...my little brain was stuck on the weight still, not the license class... ***Dumb homeowner*** thanks for the


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1891838 said:


> On the topic of skid loader doors, i am going to check to see id i can get the door and ignition re keyed so that it is different than other skids, just not sure if it can be done,has anyone done this?


Anything is possible...."we have the technology."

I thing SSS did it to his...or was it Quality. Don't remember now, that was yesterday and I didn't stay at a H.I.E. last night.

Call Paul's Lock & Key Shop, Inc. at 507-289-0633 (Always liked those guys.)


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1891837 said:


> GCWR would be 14,700 + 12,000 (whatever his truck is) which he would then need a class A license.
> 
> They most likely will look at the tag in the trailer to pull a VIN for a report, then see 14,700 rating on the tag.
> 
> They will look at his door jamb and see 12,500 or whatever his truck is rated at.
> 
> At that point he is at 27,200. If the truck is 11,500, he is still over.
> 
> 3 options.
> 
> Play dumb, say you were told you bought a 12k trailer, look at the axles, they are 6 bolt rims.
> 
> Go get a class A, but anyone that drives the combo will need a class A
> 
> Go back to Lano, say you wanted a 12k trailer, they sold you a 14k trailer and throw a fit. See if you can get a different trailer. Even if you had to pay $500 for a trade, might be worth it to get rid of the hassle.


This... what matters is the GVWR on the manufacturer's tag on the truck and on the trailer... or (this one still baffles me) *"the actual weight, whichever is greater"*...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Finally


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1891849 said:


> This... what matters is the GVWR on the manufacturer's tag on the truck and on the trailer... or (this one still baffles me) *"the actual weight, whichever is greater"*...


Because if you are overweight, they will tag you for what you actually weigh.

Say you had 20,000 lbs on a 14,000 trailer, you are getting tagged for the 20,000 lbs.

Your license allows you to drive (pull) anything up to the limit on your license, so the tag on the trailer and truck will determine whether you have the correct driver's license.

Then, they will weigh you, to see if you are overweight. Soooooo.... say you have a class D. You can drive a combo up to 25,900. Soooo.... say I'm pulling my 14k dump behind my pickup. I've got the right license. BUT, my trailer has 9k of recycled concrete in it, and the trailer weighs 6k, so the actual weight of the trailer is 15k, plus the 11,5k of the truck, puts me at 26.5k, and now I'm out of the limit on the class D license so I can get a ticket for not having a class A.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1891850 said:


> Finally


Hmmm............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Friday, December 05, 2014

GENERAL PICTURE:

No major changes. No big snows- even in the LES belts, is seen for the next 7-10 days, with a chance at some minimal melting this weekend and again towards the second half of next week.

The pattern in the next 10 days still looks similar to what would occur during an El Nino and conditions where El Nino occurs continue to move towards an El Nino. However, it is way too early to make a call as to if the pattern change underway is the new pattern for the winter, or just a bump in the road.

1-4 DAY FORECAST:

Things will be fairly quiet across the region today, tomorrow and most of Sunday.

By later Sunday into Monday, a clipper type system will bring some light snows to MN, WI, the UP, lower MI northeast sections of IA, IL and most of IN and OH.

Most totals will be in the 1-3" range across the Northwoods, with some 4"+ amounts possible in the LES belts of the UP as well as in much of the northern ½ of lower MI. Totals in the rest of the region will be around an inch or less.

Temps will continue to warm and will reach freezing or above freezing levels in most of the region, including the Northwoods today, with the exceptions being ND and the northern ½ of MN.

A slight drop in temps will send below freezing temps into all of the Northwoods for tomorrow, but the Northwoods will be back into the low to mid 30's by Sunday and Monday.


----------



## IDST

Drakeslayer;1891337 said:


> In NO HOPE. At a church of all places.


What Church do you do in New hope?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1891855 said:


> Because if you are overweight, they will tag you for what you actually weigh.
> 
> Say you had 20,000 lbs on a 14,000 trailer, you are getting tagged for the 20,000 lbs.
> 
> Your license allows you to drive (pull) anything up to the limit on your license, so the tag on the trailer and truck will determine whether you have the correct driver's license.
> 
> Then, they will weigh you, to see if you are overweight. Soooooo.... say you have a class D. You can drive a combo up to 25,900. Soooo.... say I'm pulling my 14k dump behind my pickup. I've got the right license. BUT, my trailer has 9k of recycled concrete in it, and the trailer weighs 6k, so the actual weight of the trailer is 15k, plus the 11,5k of the truck, puts me at 26.5k, and now I'm out of the limit on the class D license so I can get a ticket for not having a class A.


Right... It just reads funny is all... or when you hear them say it you kind of do a double take..


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1891811 said:


> No, but his identity has been stolen 8 times...
> Why would ever put your SS# on anything?


I'm guessing he meant serial number of the machine.



LwnmwrMan22;1891837 said:


> GCWR would be 14,700 + 12,000 (whatever his truck is) which he would then need a class A license.
> 
> They most likely will look at the tag in the trailer to pull a VIN for a report, then see 14,700 rating on the tag.
> 
> They will look at his door jamb and see 12,500 or whatever his truck is rated at.
> 
> At that point he is at 27,200. If the truck is 11,500, he is still over.
> 
> 3 options.
> 
> Play dumb, say you were told you bought a 12k trailer, look at the axles, they are 6 bolt rims.
> 
> Go get a class A, but anyone that drives the combo will need a class A
> 
> Go back to Lano, say you wanted a 12k trailer, they sold you a 14k trailer and throw a fit. See if you can get a different trailer. Even if you had to pay $500 for a trade, might be worth it to get rid of the hassle.


I may be way wrong but I have around 15 trailers and get involved with the CVI's quite often but we license everything based on the Axle ratings. Every felling and towmaster trailer that says FT-12 or T-12 is a 12,000 pound trailer in our eyes. All the inspectors have ever cared about if they put you on the scales is if the the trailer(when hooked to the truck) weighs out at 12,000 or less and your truck is at its registered weight or less. I have had CVI's tell me not to license for more than the axle or tire capacity for obvious reasons because as discussed you can't carry more than the weakest link (axles/ tires etc). As a matter of fact I have had numerous inspectors go right to the axle ratings on the tag and immediately to the tires to check their rating. Nobody has ever said to me we are under licensed sort of speak.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1891883 said:


> I'm guessing he meant serial number of the machine.
> 
> I may be way wrong but I have around 15 trailers and get involved with the CVI's quite often but we license everything based on the Axle ratings. Every felling and towmaster trailer that says FT-12 or T-12 is a 12,000 pound trailer in our eyes. All the inspectors have ever cared about if they put you on the scales is if the the trailer(when hooked to the truck) weighs out at 12,000 or less and your truck is at its registered weight or less. I have had CVI's tell me not to license for more than the axle or tire capacity for obvious reasons because as discussed you can't carry more than the weakest link (axles/ tires etc). As a matter of fact I have had numerous inspectors go right to the axle ratings on the tag and immediately to the tires to check their rating. Nobody has ever said to me we are under licensed sort of speak.


And that's what's wrong with the whole CVI thing, I've been written up for licensed for under the VIN tag says.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1891855 said:


> Then, they will weigh you, to see if you are overweight. Soooooo.... say you have a class D. You can drive a combo up to 25,900. Soooo.... say I'm pulling my 14k dump behind my pickup. I've got the right license. BUT, my trailer has 9k of recycled concrete in it, and the trailer weighs 6k, so the actual weight of the trailer is 15k, plus the 11,5k of the truck, puts me at 26.5k, and now I'm out of the limit on the class D license so I can get a ticket for not having a class A.


If I read this right I think you're wrong unless the truck actually weighs 11,500 all by itself when not hooked up. Whatever weight is transferred to the truck via the tongue counts towards the truck not the trailer. I have never been asked to unhook before getting weighed. Unless the truck in this scenario actually weighs 11,500 you may not be overweight. If you weigh out less than the weakest link on each axle of the trailer and truck when hooked up you are good to go.


----------



## Doughboy12

Deershack;1891624 said:


> ...Guy I know kept getting the plexy windows stolen from his ice shack. He finally used an ingraver to put his SS# on the windows fairly deep and large, then rubbed paint into the #. You would have to sand the hell out of the window to remove it. No windows missing since then.





SSS Inc.;1891883 said:


> I'm guessing he meant serial number of the machine.


We were talking Ice Shack at that point....FWIW. Not much confusion when you say SS# what is meant... but maybe he said it wrong or is confused.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1891891 said:


> If I read this right I think you're wrong unless the truck actually weighs 11,500 all by itself when not hooked up. Whatever weight is transferred to the truck via the tongue counts towards the truck not the trailer. I have never been asked to unhook before getting weighed. Unless the truck in this scenario actually weighs 11,500 you may not be overweight. If you weigh out less than the weakest link on each axle of the trailer and truck when hooked up you are good to go.


OK....now my head hurts again...please stop...:waving:


----------



## Doughboy12

Looks to be getting bright outside...? Still pretty grey up there though.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1891887 said:


> And that's what's wrong with the whole CVI thing, I've been written up for licensed for under the VIN tag says.


You can license something for whatever you want under what the Vin says as long as its enough to cover what you weigh. A vehicle over 26,000 can be licensed for less but will still require a Class A. 
We've temporarily licensed Trucks to bring them to an auction or something and gone well below the VIN tag says.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1891894 said:


> OK....now my head hurts again...please stop...:waving:


Me too. Everyone for themselves.


----------



## Ranger620

BossPlow614;1891705 said:


> He's the owner of the entire company? Are all the stores corporate owned or franchised?


Yes polaris is correct there is a franchise and a corperate. I forgot how many he has but he owns corperate. I've only talked to him a handful of times. Nice guy, nice family. He also owns 50% of gander mountain. 


Polarismalibu;1891711 said:


> What size door you looking for? We have a extra one brand new.


I was looking for a door for my s-185


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1891911 said:


> Yes polaris is correct there is a franchise and a corperate. I forgot how many he has. I've only talked to him a handful of times. Nice guy, nice family. He also owns 50% of gander mountain.
> 
> I was looking for a door for my s-185


Last name Erickson?


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1891914 said:


> Last name Erickson?


Yes brian erickson


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1891891 said:


> If I read this right I think you're wrong unless the truck actually weighs 11,500 all by itself when not hooked up. Whatever weight is transferred to the truck via the tongue counts towards the truck not the trailer. I have never been asked to unhook before getting weighed. Unless the truck in this scenario actually weighs 11,500 you may not be overweight. If you weigh out less than the weakest link on each axle of the trailer and truck when hooked up you are good to go.


Like Lwnmwrman said... this is the problem with the CVI's... I pulled the info right out of their "Am I A Commercial Vehicle" pamphlet and it says GVWR on the Manufacturer tag regardless of license tabs...


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1891892 said:


> We were talking Ice Shack at that point....FWIW. Not much confusion when you say SS# what is meant... but maybe he said it wrong or is confused.


So is windows stay but someone would then have ss# name and address lol


----------



## qualitycut

In other news got the go ahead on the shotgun this morning


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1891926 said:


> In other news got the go ahead on the shotgun this morning


Nice. Hope you like it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1891716 said:


> Huh? I was referring to properties not any doors. :laughing:


Yeah I got that. I was half asleep


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1891926 said:


> In other news got the go ahead on the shotgun this morning


Nice!........


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1891837 said:


> GCWR would be 14,700 + 12,000 (whatever his truck is) which he would then need a class A license.
> 
> They most likely will look at the tag in the trailer to pull a VIN for a report, then see 14,700 rating on the tag.
> 
> They will look at his door jamb and see 12,500 or whatever his truck is rated at.
> 
> At that point he is at 27,200. If the truck is 11,500, he is still over.
> 
> 3 options.
> 
> Play dumb, say you were told you bought a 12k trailer, look at the axles, they are 6 bolt rims.
> 
> Go get a class A, but anyone that drives the combo will need a class A
> 
> Go back to Lano, say you wanted a 12k trailer, they sold you a 14k trailer and throw a fit. See if you can get a different trailer. Even if you had to pay $500 for a trade, might be worth it to get rid of the hassle.


Truck is 11,500. Trailer actually has 8 lug rims


----------



## banonea

SSS, i am going to assume it has been awhile since you did a oil change to this truck


----------



## snowman55

Changing oil is so wasteful. Filters cost too mulch.Just add a quart every 2000 miles.


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1891938 said:


> SSS, i am going to assume it has been awhile since you did a oil change to this truck


It would have been done a year ago. I'd start fresh given the situation. How's it coming?


----------



## Deershack

Doughboy12;1891811 said:


> No, but his identity has been stolen 8 times...
> Why would ever put your SS# on anything?


He did it years ago, before identity theft became a big thing. Phone # or something else would be better now.


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1891945 said:


> It would have been done a year ago. I'd start fresh given the situation. How's it coming?


I'm thinking this one's been a little bit longer than a year since the last tune up. I had to pull the distributor out because the bolts that hold the distributor cap down snap, all but two of the spark plug broke and were frozen to the block, I've got a leak in a fuel line right about at the box that I didn't realize until after I was grinding, welding and running a blowtorch under there and I'm pretty sure mice started a condominium in the air cleaner......the frame was the easy part I'm beginning to think, but I'm happy....


----------



## ryde307

albhb3;1891543 said:


> I got my a/b for free they put it on there on accident...didnt care when I contacted them about it... what do you expect from lazy govt workers


I tried to do this with every endorsment possible. When th lady read the paper she says you have all these? I said oh no I thought it meant just check them if you want them. It worked for a friend so I figured I would try.



SSS Inc.;1891581 said:


> The pre trip is way more involved now. I did what you did, all on paper. Now they spend a good half hour looking at everything on the vehicle. We had one guy we sent to get tested and they practically had him measuring the brakes with a ruler.


This is true. It is alot more in depth. It is my understanding also that CLD has changed as of Dec 1 or Jan 1. You now have to do classroom. Also you will only be licensed for what you road test in. There will be different classifications for hitch type, trailers, and transmissions.



banonea;1891938 said:


> SSS, i am going to assume it has been awhile since you did a oil change to this truck


It's overrated.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Deershack;1891946 said:


> He did it years ago, before identity theft became a big thing. Phone # or something else would be better now.


Deershack -

I'm down a tractor for my sidewalks at the Sr. High we plow since I laid mine on the side.

Nothing major. Hopefully it's done the end of next week.

Adjuster called yesterday, said they were going to Olson's to go over the nu.best and cut me a check for standing it back up.

90% of the walks we can do with a pickup if needed.


----------



## Deershack

LwnmwrMan22;1891963 said:


> Deershack -
> 
> I'm down a tractor for my sidewalks at the Sr. High we plow since I laid mine on the side.
> 
> Nothing major. Hopefully it's done the end of next week.
> 
> Adjuster called yesterday, said they were going to Olson's to go over the nu.best and cut me a check for standing it back up.
> 
> 90% of the walks we can do with a pickup if needed.


My 1845c is sitting with no plans to use it in the next few weeks.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1891786 said:


> Hamel's favorite congressman Keith Ellison is joining them.




Not my district


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh oh.... Now GFS (which NWS said was weak) is up for Sunday.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1891975 said:


> Oh oh.... Now GFS (which NWS said was weak) is up for Sunday.


Your going to get an ulcer. Jerm


----------



## TKLAWN

Per Dr. Novak

Zzzzz......continued quiet.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1891982 said:


> Your going to get an ulcer. Jerm


Nah, I just like to throw stuff out there.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1891936 said:


> Truck is 11,500. Trailer actually has 8 lug rims


So if they check your manufacturer tags, you're over...


----------



## Drakeslayer

$2.39 in dassel


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1891951 said:


> I'm thinking this one's been a little bit longer than a year since the last tune up. I had to pull the distributor out because the bolts that hold the distributor cap down snap, all but two of the spark plug broke and were frozen to the block, I've got a leak in a fuel line right about at the box that I didn't realize until after I was grinding, welding and running a blowtorch under there and I'm pretty sure mice started a condominium in the air cleaner......the frame was the easy part I'm beginning to think, but I'm happy....


Hmmm. I suppose it could have been skipped last year since it probably saw 1500 miles the previous year. Everything usually gets sent to our mechanics every fall before we put it into use. It hasn't moved since last feb. so who knows. Hopefully you get it all worked out.


----------



## banonea

QUOTE=SSS Inc.;1891994]Hmmm. I suppose it could have been skipped last year since it probably saw 1500 miles theprevious year. Everything usually gets sent to our mechanics every fall before we put it into use. It hasn't moved since last feb. so who knows. Hopefully you get it all worked out.[/QUOTE]

just got all the new distributor wires made I had to pull two broken screws out of the distributor and then have one of the Screw hole strip so I had to redrill it, it's been a fun trip I will say that


----------



## banonea

Discovered this yesterday. .....Caint wait to see the bill for this.


----------



## SSS Inc.

..........nevermined


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;1891993 said:


> $2.39 in dassel


.40 in 25 days to $1.99.

My new goal since we passed the Canadians.


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1892008 said:


> Discovered this yesterday. .....Caint wait to see the bill for this.


That at your house?


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1892011 said:


> That at your house?


Yep. Had a water faucet pop in the cold. .....sucks!


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1892013 said:


> Yep. Had a water faucet pop in the cold. .....sucks!


I cant get the shut off to one of mine and worry about it every winter


----------



## Polarismalibu

Any of you at the ice show?


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1892020 said:


> Any of you at the ice show?


Thought about going..


----------



## qualitycut

Got to run back to cabelas and get a bigger case little short


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1892020 said:


> Any of you at the ice show?


Going at 15:00.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1892014 said:


> I cant get the shut off to one of mine and worry about it every winter


Put another in on the line where you can. Thats what I did.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1892027 said:


> Going at 15:00.


I'll be there by then


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1892027 said:


> Going at 15:00.


Let me know if they have any good deals on the flip over style shack


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1892033 said:


> Let me know if they have any good deals on the flip over style shack


I saw a fleet farm ad with a Eskimo flip up style for $120.

I know nothing about them but that seemed really cheap.


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea;1892008 said:


> Discovered this yesterday. .....Caint wait to see the bill for this.


Uhhh... WTF happened there???


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1892037 said:


> I saw a fleet farm ad with a Eskimo flip up style for $120.
> 
> I know nothing about them but that seemed really cheap.


Tent style or flip over looking fir the sled type with seats in it


----------



## qualitycut

Good views at kohls today!


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1892049 said:


> Good views at kohls today!


30% off coupon is the only time I go there.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Minimum-Wage Protest Shuts Down Road to MSP Airport

http://kstp.com/news/stories/S3640648.shtml?cat=1


----------



## NorthernProServ

Don't even have 3k on the truck yet and noticed I have TWO screws in the tires! Great!


----------



## ryde307

NorthernProServ;1892058 said:


> Minimum-Wage Protest Shuts Down Road to MSP Airport
> 
> http://kstp.com/news/stories/S3640648.shtml?cat=1


What happens to all of the people that miss flights because of this? How do the police not step in?


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1892057 said:


> 30% off coupon is the only time I go there.


22.00 jeans had a 25%


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1892063 said:


> What happens to all of the people that miss flights because of this? How do the police not step in?


Screw the rich! !! Duh


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1892068 said:


> 22.00 jeans had a 25%


Good deal! I usually buy 5 or 6 pairs at a time for under a 100 bucks. And JcPenny or Sears can sell Levi's for 50.00-60.00 bucks a pop!


----------



## Camden

ryde307;1892063 said:


> What happens to all of the people that miss flights because of this? How do the police not step in?


Lack of leadership coupled with the fear that stopping them will create a bigger problem.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1892074 said:


> Good deal! I usually buy 5 or 6 pairs at a time for under a 100 bucks. And JcPenny or Sears can sell Levi's for 50.00-60.00 bucks a pop!


The best pairs have I have bought at Sam's for $10. Breathable, waterproof.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1892076 said:


> Lack of leadership coupled with the fear that stopping them will create a bigger problem.


This... if they would have arrested everyone on the freeway yesterday it would have taken some wind out of the sails...


----------



## mn-bob

cbservicesllc;1892087 said:


> This... if they would have arrested everyone on the freeway yesterday it would have taken some wind out of the sails...


Well Said !!!!ussmileyflag


----------



## NorthernProServ

> eventually this pattern will shift again. In fact, some of the long range models are hinting it may come close to the 15th-20th of this month! What does that mean for us? Well, a large swing in temperatures is usually breeding ground for large storms. So, cross your fingers! While it's impossible to guarantee a white christmas, if the long range models hold any kind of accuracy, there is hope


kstp......


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1892084 said:


> The best pairs have I have bought at Sam's for $10. Breathable, waterproof.


Same here but costco instead of sams. I go thru jeans to fast to buy a pair of $50 jeans


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1892097 said:


> kstp......


Haha, they originally said end of next week


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;1892098 said:


> Same here but costco instead of sams. I go thru jeans to fast to buy a pair of $50 jeans


I go to savers. Any ware from $5 to $15 for jeans. That way in 2 months when they are destroyed and full of crap, i don't feel bad throwing them away.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1892084 said:


> The best pairs have I have bought at Sam's for $10. Breathable, waterproof.


I will have to check that out!


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1892098 said:


> Same here but costco instead of sams. I go thru jeans to fast to buy a pair of $50 jeans


Mine always turn into work jeans by accident


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1892097 said:


> kstp......


Accu has been touting a storm the 20-21st. Another Sunday / Monday snow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1892109 said:


> Mine always turn into work jeans by accident


This!!!

I just bought a pair of Duluth Trading Fire Hose work pants... wore them around the shop for 2 whole days now and they've held up pretty nice...


----------



## banonea

Got a bad headace going, Think i am getting old, fumes in the garage are bothering me more now than they use to......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1892115 said:


> This!!!
> 
> I just bought a pair of Duluth Trading Fire Hose work pants... wore them around the shop for 2 whole days now and they've held up pretty nice...


Got a pair of those for Christmas last year. I like them. Wouldn't buy a pair for myself.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Weather will be conflicted this weekend.

Just went and picked up my 7th pallet of salt, all trucks are full and plows are hooked up which means no snow.

However I also washed all the trucks, so that means snow.


----------



## Green Grass

The things we do for our kids. Off to work at the rink till 10 tonight.


----------



## unit28

Storm is organizing here....


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;1892063 said:


> What happens to all of the people that miss flights because of this? How do the police not step in?


I look at it this way, you want to protest, fine. You block me I will run you over or push you out of my way. If you are standing in a road in a non cross walk zone then you are in the wrong and get what you deserve.


----------



## andersman02

cbservicesllc;1892115 said:


> This!!!
> 
> I just bought a pair of Duluth Trading Fire Hose work pants... wore them around the shop for 2 whole days now and they've held up pretty nice...


The elastic fire hose ones are really comfy and hold up, but they are $$$


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1892141 said:


> The things we do for our kids. Off to work at the rink till 10 tonight.


Yes, but play time for daddy tomorrow.


----------



## skorum03

Up to .8" on the hourly


----------



## Doughboy12

NorthernProServ;1892060 said:


> Don't even have 3k on the truck yet and noticed I have TWO screws in the tires! Great!


I always get them in the first 3k with new tires....before they are "work hardened." .... ;-)


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1892153 said:


> Up to .8" on the hourly


I'm down to "less than half", "less than half", but am still at .7" on the hourly.


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;1892098 said:


> Same here but costco instead of sams. I go thru jeans to fast to buy a pair of $50 jeans


I have no idea if this is true but $10 jeans might be why you are going through them so fast...IDK


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1892106 said:


> I go to savers. Any ware from $5 to $15 for jeans. That way in 2 months when they are destroyed and full of crap, i don't feel bad throwing them away.


You crap in your jeans?

Sorry bano, you tossed up a softball there is what you did... ;-)


----------



## unit28

Itll change 

Im betting at least 1/4 rain


----------



## unit28

Doughboy12;1892160 said:


> You crap in your jeans?


Dont we all?


----------



## Doughboy12

unit28;1892163 said:


> Dont we all?


I try to get it in the toilet... But who am I to judge. ;-)


----------



## unit28

Vasoactive intestinal peptide.......


Yep


----------



## qualitycut

Novak says rain snow sunday


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1892169 said:


> Novak says rain snow sunday


I like how he posts after everyone is somewhat argreeance


----------



## Deershack

Wonder why they don't use fire hoses to clear the freeways. Wet and cold would send them home. Send in the salt trucks behind them.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Mother in law made me a custom pallet cover.

Has a velcroed side so I can leave the cover in place and pull the bags out the side.


----------



## mnlefty

banonea;1892106 said:


> I go to savers. Any ware from $5 to $15 for jeans. That way in 2 months when they are destroyed and full of crap, i don't feel bad throwing them away.


This... actually last time I went in I found 2 pairs of Lucky's that were like brand new for $17... I'll keep those out of the work pile for awhile. Lots of good stuff to be found cheap there.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1892182 said:


> Mother in law made me a custom pallet cover.
> 
> Has a velcroed side so I can leave the cover in place and pull the bags out the side.


What keeps it from flying off?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1892188 said:


> What keeps it from flying off?


Me, taking it off. Or me, throwing an x of bungee cords over the top, hooked on the tie downs.


----------



## skorum03

unit28;1892162 said:


> Itll change
> 
> Im betting at least 1/4 rain


As opposed to what before?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1892202 said:


> As opposed to what before?


Unit is saying there will be more rain than what is being forecast.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1892206 said:


> Unit is saying there will be more rain than what is being forecast.


Ah gotcha.


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1892160 said:


> You crap in your jeans?
> 
> Sorry bano, you tossed up a softball there is what you did... ;-)


there are days that my wife ask the same question ......


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1892024 said:


> Got to run back to cabelas and get a bigger case little short


picked up a maxus?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1892206 said:


> Unit is saying there will be more rain than what is being forecast.


That sucks!


----------



## unit28

Looks likegfs is on on the fence attm


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1892236 said:


> picked up a maxus?


Remington versamax


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1892182 said:


> Mother in law made me a custom pallet cover.
> 
> Has a velcroed side so I can leave the cover in place and pull the bags out the side.


Or so you can hide your secret source for salt


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1892246 said:


> Remington versamax


very nice congrats


----------



## qualitycut

Kstp shows .4 inch for sunday monday


----------



## CityGuy

Hey Green found a long sleve t shirt for you.


----------



## CityGuy

Did a little research this afternoon and figured out how to reset my tire monitor system. No more light for this guy.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hey CB be ready for a garage fire behind my parents again. There right back to burning all there cafe to heat the garage. Apparently they didn't learn there lesson.


----------



## CityGuy

Wild on fsn+ in 5 minutes


----------



## snowman55

Let's go wild


----------



## qualitycut

Just solved my salt spreader problem, i know its not the best quality but bought a ice breaker spreader of cl for 50 bucks


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1892291 said:


> Just solved my salt spreader problem, i know its not the best quality but bought a ice breaker spreader of cl for 50 bucks


You bought a v box for $50???????


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1892296 said:


> You bought a v box for $50???????


Ice buster my bad. Push behind with deflectors


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1892271 said:


> Hey Green found a long sleve t shirt for you.


Does it say I am with stupid?


----------



## qualitycut

Got out of going to a couples baby shower in Faribault tonight. Win


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1892291 said:


> Just solved my salt spreader problem, i know its not the best quality but bought a ice breaker spreader of cl for 50 bucks


Pictures. ........


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1892302 said:


> Ice buster my bad. Push behind with deflectors


Ohhh I thought you meant you a v box. I woulda been right over to trade you my Ice house lol


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1892303 said:


> Does it say I am with stupid?


Close. I work for stupd.


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1892307 said:


> Pictures. ........


http://m.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200324761_200324761


----------



## banonea

I'm going to guess this one got missed SSS.......lol


----------



## banonea

Got the distributor repaired, frame done, breaks,plugs and wires and it runs (bonus). Now to fix the fuel line and filter, replace the door pins in the drivers door and repair a few rust spots, THEN, mount the plow. BTW SSS, did the fuel gauge work in that truck,it is stuck on full.......


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1892320 said:


> Got the distributor repaired, frame done, breaks,plugs and wires and it runs (bonus). Now to fix the fuel line and filter, replace the door pins in the drivers door and repair a few rust spots, THEN, mount the plow. BTW SSS, did the fuel gauge work in that truck,it is stuck on full.......


That's the best it can never go empty your set for life!


----------



## CityGuy

My god kemper sucks.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1892306 said:


> Got out of going to a couples baby shower in Faribault tonight. Win


let me guess you came home with a gun the wife said she was ok with it and when you got home she was pissed


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1892332 said:


> My god kemper sucks.


What else is new


----------



## albhb3

ban you think those pads are bad you should see the ones I pulled in november they were half way through the metal backers


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1892333 said:


> let me guess you came home with a gun the wife said she was ok with it and when you got home she was pissed


I didnt tell her i was getting it. She got mad i didnt want to go and she then said i dont want to fight before you go drink all day and go to the strip club lol


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1892335 said:


> What else is new


Have we got anyone in Iowa that needs a start?


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;1892335 said:


> What else is new


maybe he should be traded to the twins new catcher


----------



## unit28

Tire monitoring system

How to reset........?


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1892338 said:


> I didnt tell her i was getting it. She got mad i didnt want to go and she then said i dont want to fight before you go drink all day and go to the strip club lol


Well... KOD is darn close to youThumbs Up


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1892339 said:


> Have we got anyone in Iowa that needs a start?


Harding!!!!


----------



## albhb3

unit28;1892342 said:


> Tire monitoring system
> 
> How to reset........?


hammer the big one on the right


----------



## banonea

albhb3;1892337 said:


> ban you think those pads are bad you should see the ones I pulled in november they were half way through the metal backers


Been there, on the wife's car....." it's been making a funny noise for a few weeks now"


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;1892342 said:


> Tire monitoring system
> 
> How to reset........?


The tire pressure monitoring system on my truck has said 55 psi on both left tire for a month but a hand guage said 70 psi. I think the computer got stupid and needed a rest.


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;1892340 said:


> maybe he should be traded to the twins new catcher


Can't hurt to try!


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;1892342 said:


> Tire monitoring system
> 
> How to reset........?


Each TPMS sensor has a unique identification code.
Any time you rotate your vehicle's tires or replace one
or more of the TPMS sensors, the identification codes
will need to be matched to the new tire/wheel position.
The sensors are matched to the tire/wheel positions in
the following order: driver side front tire, passenger side
front tire, passenger side rear tire, and driver side rear
tire using a TPMS diagnostic tool. See your dealer for
service.
The TPMS sensors can also be matched to each tire/
wheel position by increasing or decreasing the tire's air
pressure. If increasing the tire's air pressure, do not
exceed the maximum inflation pressure indicated on the
tire's sidewall.
To decrease air-pressure out of a tire you can use the
pointed end of the valve cap, a pencil-style air pressure
gauge, or a key.
You have two minutes to match the first tire/wheel
position, and five minutes overall to match all four tire/
wheel positions. If it takes longer than two minutes, to
match the first tire and wheel, or more than five minutes
to match all four tire and wheel positions the matching
process stops and you need to start over.

The TPMS sensor matching process is outlined below:
1. Set the parking brake.
2. Turn the ignition switch to ON/RUN with the
engine off.
3. Press the Remote Keyless Entry (RKE)
transmitter's LOCK and UNLOCK buttons at the
same time for approximately five seconds. The
horn sounds twice to signal the receiver is in
relearn mode and TIRE LEARNING ACTIVE
message displays on the DIC screen.
If your vehicle does not have RKE, press the
Driver Information Center (DIC) vehicle information
button until the PRESS V TO RELEARN TIRE
POSITIONS message displays. The horn sounds
twice to signal the receiver is in relearn mode and
TIRE LEARNING ACTIVE message displays on
the DIC screen.
If your vehicle does not have RKE or DIC buttons,
press the trip odometer reset stem located on the
instrument panel cluster until the PRESS V TO
RELEARN TIRE POSITIONS message displays.
The horn sounds twice to signal the receiver is in
relearn mode and TIRE LEARNING ACTIVE
message displays on the DIC screen.
4. Start with the driver side front tire.
5. Remove the valve cap from the valve cap stem.
Activate the TPMS sensor by increasing or
decreasing the tire's air pressure for five seconds,
or until a horn chirp sounds. The horn chirp, which
may take up to 30 seconds to sound, confirms that
the sensor identification code has been matched to
this tire and wheel position.
6. Proceed to the passenger side front tire, and
repeat the procedure in Step 5.
7. Proceed to the passenger side rear tire, and repeat
the procedure in Step 5.
8. Proceed to the driver side rear tire, and repeat the
procedure in Step 5. The horn sounds two times to
indicate the sensor identification code has been
matched to the driver side rear tire, and that the
TPMS sensor matching process is no longer
active. The TIRE LEARNING ACTIVE message on
the DIC display screen goes off.
9. Turn the ignition switch to LOCK/OFF.
10. Set all four tires to the recommended air pressure
level as indicated on the Tire and Loading
Information label.
11. Put the valve caps back on the valve stems.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1892312 said:


> Close. I work for stupd.


Same thing


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;1892354 said:


> Each TPMS sensor has a unique identification code.
> Any time you rotate your vehicle's tires or replace one
> or more of the TPMS sensors, the identification codes
> will need to be matched to the new tire/wheel position.
> The sensors are matched to the tire/wheel positions in
> the following order: driver side front tire, passenger side
> front tire, passenger side rear tire, and driver side rear
> tire using a TPMS diagnostic tool. See your dealer for
> service.
> The TPMS sensors can also be matched to each tire/
> wheel position by increasing or decreasing the tire's air
> pressure. If increasing the tire's air pressure, do not
> exceed the maximum inflation pressure indicated on the
> tire's sidewall.
> To decrease air-pressure out of a tire you can use the
> pointed end of the valve cap, a pencil-style air pressure
> gauge, or a key.
> You have two minutes to match the first tire/wheel
> position, and five minutes overall to match all four tire/
> wheel positions. If it takes longer than two minutes, to
> match the first tire and wheel, or more than five minutes
> to match all four tire and wheel positions the matching
> process stops and you need to start over.
> 
> The TPMS sensor matching process is outlined below:
> 1. Set the parking brake.
> 2. Turn the ignition switch to ON/RUN with the
> engine off.
> 3. Press the Remote Keyless Entry (RKE)
> transmitter's LOCK and UNLOCK buttons at the
> same time for approximately five seconds. The
> horn sounds twice to signal the receiver is in
> relearn mode and TIRE LEARNING ACTIVE
> message displays on the DIC screen.
> If your vehicle does not have RKE, press the
> Driver Information Center (DIC) vehicle information
> button until the PRESS V TO RELEARN TIRE
> POSITIONS message displays. The horn sounds
> twice to signal the receiver is in relearn mode and
> TIRE LEARNING ACTIVE message displays on
> the DIC screen.
> If your vehicle does not have RKE or DIC buttons,
> press the trip odometer reset stem located on the
> instrument panel cluster until the PRESS V TO
> RELEARN TIRE POSITIONS message displays.
> The horn sounds twice to signal the receiver is in
> relearn mode and TIRE LEARNING ACTIVE
> message displays on the DIC screen.
> 4. Start with the driver side front tire.
> 5. Remove the valve cap from the valve cap stem.
> Activate the TPMS sensor by increasing or
> decreasing the tire's air pressure for five seconds,
> or until a horn chirp sounds. The horn chirp, which
> may take up to 30 seconds to sound, confirms that
> the sensor identification code has been matched to
> this tire and wheel position.
> 6. Proceed to the passenger side front tire, and
> repeat the procedure in Step 5.
> 7. Proceed to the passenger side rear tire, and repeat
> the procedure in Step 5.
> 8. Proceed to the driver side rear tire, and repeat the
> procedure in Step 5. The horn sounds two times to
> indicate the sensor identification code has been
> matched to the driver side rear tire, and that the
> TPMS sensor matching process is no longer
> active. The TIRE LEARNING ACTIVE message on
> the DIC display screen goes off.
> 9. Turn the ignition switch to LOCK/OFF.
> 10. Set all four tires to the recommended air pressure
> level as indicated on the Tire and Loading
> Information label.
> 11. Put the valve caps back on the valve stems.


That seems like a pita......


----------



## albhb3

banonea;1892350 said:


> Been there, on the wife's car....." it's been making a funny noise for a few weeks now"


good times lol.... yea I found mine after getting back from ill little did I know I was running on the rear breaks all the way down pullin a 30 ft camper... didnt get the brake controller till I was down there they got a little grindy to say the least


----------



## albhb3

banonea;1892356 said:


> That seems like a pita......


better to take a hammer


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1892356 said:


> That seems like a pita......


If you read it, it only takes about 5 minutes to do, the 5 min to refill air in tire.

Best part is no more dummy light on the dash


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;1892360 said:


> If you read it, it only takes about 5 minutes to do, the 5 min to refill air in tire.
> 
> Best part is no more dummy light on the dash


BS it takes 5 min to read all those directions


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;1892363 said:


> BS it takes 5 min to read all those directions


Yea but I will never forget how to do it again.


----------



## unit28

Thanks. ....
Mines been out for awhile
Will try to reset tomorrow


----------



## banonea

albhb3;1892357 said:


> good times lol.... yea I found mine after getting back from ill little did I know I was running on the rear breaks all the way down pullin a 30 ft camper... didnt get the brake controller till I was down there they got a little ogrindy to say the least


i bet.......


----------



## CityGuy

Goallllllllllllll


----------



## CityGuy

Goalllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## CityGuy

2 power play goals


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1892388 said:


> 2 power play goals


Parise did tell fans to quit booing the pp


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1892391 said:


> Parise did tell fans to quit booing the pp


He came through with 1 to answer them.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1892276 said:


> Hey CB be ready for a garage fire behind my parents again. There right back to burning all there cafe to heat the garage. Apparently they didn't learn there lesson.


You friggin kidding me? Probably going to be the coldest night of the cafein' year again too!


----------



## CityGuy

Goallllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea;1892320 said:


> Got the distributor repaired, frame done, breaks,plugs and wires and it runs (bonus). Now to fix the fuel line and filter, replace the door pins in the drivers door and repair a few rust spots, THEN, mount the plow. BTW SSS, did the fuel gauge work in that truck,it is stuck on full.......


Hey you'll never run out!


----------



## Camden

You guys see that Vanek owes $10M in gambling debts. I think he has a problem.


----------



## snowman55

Now we got a hockey game. Awesome 2md period


----------



## albhb3

^ I heard that


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1892423 said:


> You guys see that Vanek owes $10M in gambling debts. I think he has a problem.


Oh dear.....


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1892423 said:


> You guys see that Vanek owes $10M in gambling debts. I think he has a problem.


Again or is that the stuff from earlier?


----------



## CityGuy

Goal.......................


----------



## CityGuy

Crap tie game again


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1892445 said:


> Again or is that the stuff from earlier?


The guy who tried to collect was found guilty of something today. During the trial it came out that he owes $10m.


----------



## CityGuy

Crap.............


----------



## CityGuy

Kemper is out.

4 goals against is his last 3 games.


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1892320 said:


> Got the distributor repaired, frame done, breaks,plugs and wires and it runs (bonus). Now to fix the fuel line and filter, replace the door pins in the drivers door and repair a few rust spots, THEN, mount the plow. BTW SSS, did the fuel gauge work in that truck,it is stuck on full.......


Well that's what happens to a truck towed home mid storm and sits for a year. I suppose the salt never did get washed off of anything under the hood. 

Yes the fuel gauge did work. Sure its not full? I wouldn't doubt it as the truck was parked about 1 hour into a storm and towed from that point on.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1892464 said:


> The guy who tried to collect was found guilty of something today. During the trial it came out that he owes $10m.


I heard about him owning money a month or 2 ago


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like NWS is hanging their hat on the NAM 4k. It's the only model on the meteo that isn't at least 1.5".


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1892412 said:


> You friggin kidding me? Probably going to be the coldest night of the cafein' year again too!


Yeah have fun with that!


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1892478 said:


> I heard about him owning money a month or 2 ago


Same here. It was only $1m though, wasn't it?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1892495 said:


> Same here. It was only $1m though, wasn't it?


It's always been $10M.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1892491 said:


> Looks like NWS is hanging their hat on the NAM 4k. It's the only model on the meteo that isn't at least 1.5".


I'm not sure what they are looking at. Forget about whether it will be raining/ snowing/ sleet etc.......they are way low on the QPF.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1892500 said:


> It's always been $10M.


But I thought it wasn't HIS debt. He was just on the hook for a "friend?"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sam on 45 has everything done by 9:45 Sunday night.

He also had 1.3" for the cities even though his model showed 90% rain.



Sam on 5 had the same start / stop time, but he showed 1.7" of snow.



Yes, it's the same guy. 1/2 hour later.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1892540 said:


> Sam on 45 has everything done by 9:45 Sunday night.
> 
> He also had 1.3" for the cities even though his model showed 90% rain.
> 
> Sam on 5 had the same start / stop time, but he showed 1.7" of snow.
> 
> Yes, it's the same guy. 1/2 hour later.


I'm not planning on any snow at all


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1892540 said:


> Sam on 45 has everything done by 9:45 Sunday night.
> 
> He also had 1.3" for the cities even though his model showed 90% rain.
> 
> Sam on 5 had the same start / stop time, but he showed 1.7" of snow.
> 
> Yes, it's the same guy. 1/2 hour later.


Weather is constantly changing you know.  GFS moved up along side the nam now.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1892540 said:


> Sam on 45 has everything done by 9:45 Sunday night.
> 
> He also had 1.3" for the cities even though his model showed 90% rain.
> 
> Sam on 5 had the same start / stop time, but he showed 1.7" of snow.
> 
> Yes, it's the same guy. 1/2 hour later.


Hahahahaha


----------



## TKLAWN

Warm temps aloft bet on it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1892560 said:


> Warm temps aloft bet on it.


Okay NWS......


----------



## Polarismalibu

TKLAWN;1892560 said:


> Warm temps aloft bet on it.


How will me trip to target be? Anything I need to worry about


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1892477 said:


> Well that's what happens to a truck towed home mid storm and sits for a year. I suppose the salt never did get washed off of anything under the hood.
> 
> Yes the fuel gauge did work. Sure its not full? I wouldn't doubt it as the truck was parked about 1 hour into a storm and towed from that point on.


Or its the cab side geound wire


----------



## unit28

Attm
Nam total .18
All Sleet

Gfs .9
Frz rain all snow frz rain


----------



## unit28

Nws for kcbg


Sunday Sleet likely, possibly mixed with snow before 1pm, then rain likely, possibly mixed with sleet between 1pm and 3pm, then snow likely after 3pm. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 33. South southeast wind 10 to 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow and sleet accumulation of less than a half inch possible.


----------



## SnowGuy73

There is an owl in my neighborhood, I can hear it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Crystal clear night!


----------



## unit28

Calm nefore the storm,
tonight should have a nice sunset


Tomorrow into sunday.
warm front followed by lps wth an occlusion 

If the occlusion drops farther south,and fast,,,itll be all snow


----------



## unit28

I like owls.....


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1892590 said:


> There is an owl in my neighborhood, I can hear it.


There's a annoying Neighbor next door. I can hear it woke me up


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1892573 said:


> How will me trip to target be? Anything I need to worry about


watch for the attack of the cougar!


----------



## djagusch

Well no advisories or haz weather statement , figure that might of happened due to slick roads, sleetc coming. Under a inch on the hourly.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1892604 said:


> watch for the attack of the cougar!


Yummm......


----------



## qualitycut

Im already a few degrees warmer than nws says i should be


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1892590 said:


> There is an owl in my neighborhood, I can hear it.


Who.......?


----------



## skorum03

NWS raised my totals on the daily forecast but lowered my totals on the hourly. Hmmmm


----------



## SnowGuy73

18° calm clear.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Heavy frost.


----------



## SnowGuy73

No dew....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1892663 said:


> Heavy frost.


No yard for a few hours then huh?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;1892644 said:


> NWS raised my totals on the daily forecast but lowered my totals on the hourly. Hmmmm


I'm now at less than half, less than half and 40% Monday before 7 am. Haven't checked the hourly yet


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm down. Less than half and little or no accumulation.


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1892669 said:


> I'm down. Less than half and little or no accumulation.


Things are trending down...

......or are they?


----------



## SSS Inc.

7 minutes into an all day coaching class. Every time I come to stuff like this it reminds me that I hated school. At least I get to watch hockey videos.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1892590 said:


> There is an owl in my neighborhood, I can hear it.


Who????????????


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1892669 said:


> I'm down. Less than half and little or no accumulation.


That's odd. 5 showed more moisture by you than me


----------



## qualitycut

Love the gun so far


----------



## SSS Inc.

SSS Inc.;1892674 said:


> 7 minutes into an all day coaching class. Every time I come to stuff like this it reminds me that I hated school. At least I get to watch hockey videos.


Yeah but they are from the 80's. This is dumb don't ya think.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SSS Inc.;1892678 said:


> Yeah but they are from the 80's. This is dumb don't ya think.


There are some hot chicks here though. Wait....never mind they all have husky voices.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SSS Inc.;1892680 said:


> There are some hot chicks here though. Wait....never mind they all have husky voices.


^^^^^This..


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1892674 said:


> 7 minutes into an all day coaching class. Every time I come to stuff like this it reminds me that I hated school. At least I get to watch hockey videos.


Are you at one at white bear lake middle school by chance?


----------



## skorum03

skorum03;1892698 said:


> Are you at one at white bear lake middle school by chance?


Cause that's where I am


----------



## qualitycut

Just scored 8 boxes of shells because no one elses semi autos will kick out the short brass shells.


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1892671 said:


> Things are trending down...
> 
> ......or are they?


Now I'm intrigued!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1892676 said:


> That's odd. 5 showed more moisture by you than me


Bring it!...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Chuck E Cheese today on 3 hours of sleep, a slight hangover, and fighting off the tail end of a cold. 

Let's go!


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1892705 said:


> Chuck E Cheese today on 3 hours of sleep, a slight hangover, and fighting off the tail end of a cold.
> 
> Let's go!


Just think of the number of germs in a place like that


----------



## banonea

SnowGuy73;1892705 said:


> Chuck E Cheese today on 3 hours of sleep, a slight hangover, and fighting off the tail end of a cold.
> 
> Let's go!


you have fun with that. ........


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1892709 said:


> Just think of the number of germs in a place like that


You and I think a lot alike.


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;1892710 said:


> you have fun with that. ........


I will try.


----------



## SnowGuy73

What happened to the big warm up?

Sam just showed the 7 day and the highest was like 37° Friday...

What happened to 50° on Wednesday?


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1892718 said:


> You and I think a lot alike.


I'm also battling a cold... Been pounding the cough drops this morning


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1892722 said:


> What happened to the big warm up?
> 
> Sam just showed the 7 day and the highest was like 37° Friday...
> 
> What happened to 50° on Wednesday?


Nws shows high of 29 wednesday for me haha


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;1892699 said:


> Cause that's where I am


No..I'm at eden prairie high.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1892722 said:


> What happened to the big warm up?
> 
> Sam just showed the 7 day and the highest was like 37° Friday...
> 
> What happened to 50° on Wednesday?


There are some signs we will be right back into the cold before Christmas. This isn't shaping up like all the talk. Details later............


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1892731 said:


> No..I'm at eden prairie high.


Gotcha. I Almost signed up for that one but then found the one in white bear


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1892723 said:


> I'm also battling a cold... Been pounding the cough drops this morning


That was me for the last four days too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Belinda this morning says it will be all done by 4 pm tomorrow with flurries off and on.

Said the system has really sped up and moved north.


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1892724 said:


> Nws shows high of 29 wednesday for me haha


I think 5 showed about the same.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1892732 said:


> There are some signs we will be right back into the cold before Christmas. This isn't shaping up like all the talk. Details later............


Sweet!

Hoping so.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1892737 said:


> Belinda this morning says it will be all done by 4 pm tomorrow with flurries off and on.
> 
> Said the system has really sped up and moved north.


5 showed it getting into the metro around 16:00....

Clowns!


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1892731 said:


> No..I'm at eden prairie high.


They cancelled our on ice session and are still going to keep us until two or so with an hour lunch break at 11:30... Wtf. Just get us out of here at noon and call it good.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1892722 said:


> What happened to the big warm up?
> 
> Sam just showed the 7 day and the highest was like 37° Friday...
> 
> What happened to 50° on Wednesday?


Mirage.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;1892745 said:


> They cancelled our on ice session and are still going to keep us until two or so with an hour lunch break at 11:30... Wtf. Just get us out of here at noon and call it good.


I might bail at lunch. Not sure if they do a roll call or not llater on. Mine is on track to go to 4:00 with ice at 1:15.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1892732 said:


> There are some signs we will be right back into the cold before Christmas. This isn't shaping up like all the talk. Details later............


We're comin', we're comin'!


----------



## TKLAWN

Guy at local gas station is pushing back piles.

Makes sense.....


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1892748 said:


> I might bail at lunch. Not sure if they do a roll call or not llater on. Mine is on track to go to 4:00 with ice at 1:15.


I want to do the same but probably won't since we have a game in white bear at 2 anyways. I would be so pissed if I left and then found out I had to sign out or something


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1892750 said:


> Guy at local gas station is pushing back piles.
> 
> Makes sense.....


I did that yesterday at an auto parts store.

Granted I was trying to get to a chain link fence post that one of my guys pushed over, but while I was there.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1892751 said:


> I want to do the same but probably won't since we have a game in white bear at 2 anyways. I would be so pissed if I left and then found out I had to sign out or something


Kinda like the pesticide classes at the Green Expo.

Which reminds me. I think I need to do my pesticide classes at Green Expo this year.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1892753 said:


> Kinda like the pesticide classes at the Green Expo.
> 
> Which reminds me. I think I need to do my pesticide classes at Green Expo this year.


Sounds equally as interesting


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1892746 said:


> Mirage.....


I'm hoping trend.


----------



## Greenery

SSS Inc.;1892680 said:


> There are some hot chicks here though. Wait....never mind they all have husky voices.


Shouldn't you be paying attention to the teacher. No cell phones in the class room.


----------



## Doughboy12

TKLAWN;1892750 said:


> Guy at local gas station is pushing back piles.
> 
> Makes sense.....


Practice makes perfect...


----------



## Doughboy12

TKLAWN;1892634 said:


> Who.......?


I'm not sure anyone got that. I did.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

GFS's are identical, which is strange.

NAMs are all further down on the meteo now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1892766 said:


> I'm not sure anyone got that. I did.


Who.......?


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1892773 said:


> GFS's are identical, which is strange.
> 
> NAMs are all further down on the meteo now.


I would like to work tomorrow night


----------



## skorum03

skorum03;1892777 said:


> I would like to work tomorrow night


Only because I want to try out the new plow. And also because I need to pay for it


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1892759 said:


> I'm hoping trend.


My apologies... I was saying the warm up was a mirage...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1892789 said:


> My apologies... I was saying the warm up was a mirage...


And he was saying trend that the temps stay cold.


----------



## skorum03

Are we going to make 6000 pages by Christmas?


----------



## skorum03

skorum03;1892804 said:


> Are we going to make 6000 pages by Christmas?


Have a few snow storms and we might.


----------



## skorum03

skorum03;1892805 said:


> Have a few snow storms and we might.


Or have anyone besides you post in the past twenty minutes


----------



## skorum03

skorum03;1892823 said:


> Or have anyone besides you post in the past twenty minutes


Or even the past 30 minutes....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I've got my hands tied up with this PS4 controller.

I prestieged last night, so now I need to earn everything again.


----------



## djagusch

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/hvo/4793165102.html

If anyone is interested in a Western MVP Plus. See if I can move it or if I will use it for the season. I should have a set of new cutting edges on it soon.


----------



## skorum03

Price for a 50# bag of -10 salt. Ace hardware white bear lake


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1892604 said:


> watch for the attack of the cougar!


I am fully prepared!


----------



## Polarismalibu

skorum03;1892858 said:


> Price for a 50# bag of -10 salt. Ace hardware white bear lake


Holly cafe!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

I bailed.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1892797 said:


> And he was saying trend that the temps stay cold.


I had a feeling we were on the same page... just wanted to clarify that I haven't left the cold/snow group... Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

skorum03;1892858 said:


> Price for a 50# bag of -10 salt. Ace hardware white bear lake


Well... That's a rip off...


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1892865 said:


> I bailed.....


Nice! Hah. We'll be done here by 1 or 1:30 I bet.


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;1892872 said:


> Nice! Hah. We'll be done here by 1 or 1:30 I bet.


let me know if they take attendance at the end and I'll go backto mine


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1892874 said:


> let me know if they take attendance at the end and I'll go backto mine


K. Are you a level 2?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1892871 said:


> Well... That's a rip off...


It's environmentally safe though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

New GFS dropped in 1/2. Down to 1" at 16:1.

Thinking it should be more like 11:1 snow if not less.


----------



## snowman55

Well that's cafe. Good thing November was busy.


----------



## NorthernProServ

skorum03;1892858 said:


> price for a 50# bag of -10 salt. Ace hardware white bear lake


wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1892881 said:


> New GFS dropped in 1/2. Down to 1" at 16:1.
> 
> Thinking it should be more like 11:1 snow if not less.


Dang it! Hopefully just the downward trend before the big spike!


----------



## skorum03

cbservicesllc;1892895 said:


> Dang it! Hopefully just the downward trend before the big spike!


I like your thinking


----------



## Greenery

SSS Inc.;1892865 said:


> I bailed.....


Detention for you.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1892851 said:


> I've got my hands tied up with this PS4 controller.
> 
> I prestieged last night, so now I need to earn everything again.


That game aggravates me to much yet I continue to play when I'm bored.


----------



## skorum03

Polarismalibu;1892903 said:


> That game aggravates me to much yet I continue to play when I'm bored.


I wish I still had my Xbox. I would still play. Kinda makes me jealous actually


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1892903 said:


> That game aggravates me to much yet I continue to play when I'm bored.


I'm horrible at it, but it wastes the days and keeps me at home, not spending money while waiting for my receivables.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1892851 said:


> I've got my hands tied up with this PS4 controller.
> 
> I prestieged last night, so now I need to earn everything again.


I just fired mine up. Haven't played much yet, I think I'm around the 20 mark though.

Really disliking all this jumping around stuff though. I need them to stand still so I have any chance of shooting them.


----------



## CityGuy

Well that was a waste of my time and a great training house.
On a positive note I got away from my in laws


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1892917 said:


> Well that was a waste of my time and a great training house.
> On a positive note I got away from my in laws


and you hung out with me!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1892915 said:


> I just fired mine up. Haven't played much yet, I think I'm around the 20 mark though.
> 
> Really disliking all this jumping around stuff though. I need them to stand still so I have any chance of shooting them.


Yeah, the jumping thing takes some getting used to, but it's like skeet, you have to aim below them, then they fall into your shot.

It took me a month to prestiege. My kid has friends that can do it in two days.

The oldest had a kid stay over last night and the kid was constantly 27-11, 33-15, 40-12.

He's got a K/D over 2.

My kid and I are just "how do you even see those guys?"


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1892920 said:


> Yeah, the jumping thing takes some getting used to, but it's like skeet, you have to aim below them, then they fall into your shot.
> 
> It took me a month to prestiege. My kid has friends that can do it in two days.
> 
> The oldest had a kid stay over last night and the kid was constantly 27-11, 33-15, 40-12.
> 
> He's got a K/D over 2.
> 
> My kid and I are just "how do you even see those guys?"


That's a lot of game time to get that good... Not that that is a bad thing at all. Our world is run by tech more and more everyday. We need people like that


----------



## unit28

Think we'll be talking snow
Dec 21
Cold air and precipitation 
has been showing up on long range mdls


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1892934 said:


> Think we'll be talking snow
> Dec 21
> Cold air and precipitation
> has been showing up on long range mdls


That would mean Accu got another long range one right.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1892915 said:


> I just fired mine up. Haven't played much yet, I think I'm around the 20 mark though.
> 
> Really disliking all this jumping around stuff though. I need them to stand still so I have any chance of shooting them.


Yeah the jumping thing and people just sitting in the corner is what irritates me the most


----------



## banonea

djagusch;1892853 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/hvo/4793165102.html
> 
> If anyone is interested in a Western MVP Plus. See if I can move it or if I will use it for the season. I should have a set of new cutting edges on it soon.


I am interested, just wish I had the extra cash:angry:


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1892937 said:


> That would mean Accu got another long range one right.


I wonder why?????


----------



## skorum03

unit28;1892934 said:


> Think we'll be talking snow
> Dec 21
> Cold air and precipitation
> has been showing up on long range mdls


Is that the next shot at snow we have? Pretty boring December compared to past couple...


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1892919 said:


> and you hung out with me!


Well that part was fun.

Wish we could have gone and played inside with fire.


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1892943 said:


> I wonder why?????


Does accu say we hit 50 on Saturday?


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1892945 said:


> Well that part was fun.
> 
> Wish we could have gone and played inside with eachother.


What!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## skorum03

S^3 no sign out. So no worries.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1892937 said:


> That would mean Accu got another long range one right.


Temps look like the bottom falls out to sub zero
Light precipitation and high ratios

Maybe their team decided to quit goofing off


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1892946 said:


> Does accu say we hit 50 on Saturday?


41 on Thursday for Stacy, then drop in temps.

They have moved the snow from the 21st to the 23rd.

They dropped me from 1-2" for tomorrow to around an inch, with 1/10" of ice.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Long enough break.... back to PS4.


----------



## unit28

skorum03;1892944 said:


> Is that the next shot at snow we have? Pretty boring December compared to past couple...


Yes

Temps through the atmosphere from ground level to 500Mb will likely stay warm

The occluded front for sunday is falling apart
So saturation along with weak organization 
doesnt look to good as far as a snow maker


----------



## albhb3

lookin to pick up a vex 28 tonight we shall see gotta go to the inlaws tonight for dinner probably fishin sunday


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1892945 said:


> Well that part was fun.
> 
> Wish we could have gone and played inside with fire.


Ummm...... This is a family site


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1892960 said:


> Yes
> 
> Temps through the atmosphere from ground level to 500Mb will likely stay warm
> 
> The occluded front for sunday is falling apart
> So saturation along with weak organization
> doesnt look to good as far as a snow maker


Dang it!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;1892951 said:


> S^3 no sign out. So no worries.


Awesome, thanks. All I missed was the on ice and an hour of practice plans. I did the important stuff.


----------



## Doughboy12

Vanek’s agent, Steve Bartlett, told the Star Tribune that was “absolutely pure fiction. … It’s unbelievable these lawyers keep popping off about my client when it’s their clients going to jail and my client did nothing illegal. … Thomas was being extorted. Thomas made bad decisions, but he was far more the victim than anything.

“Trust me, this poor kid won’t ever gamble again even if it’s for 25 cents.”


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1892945 said:


> Well that part was fun.
> 
> Wish we could have gone and played inside with fire.


Alright, I'll bite, what happened?


----------



## unit28

Oh boy..,,,,,,,,,,
Ok who gots advisory notifications


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1893001 said:


> Oh boy..,,,,,,,,,,
> Ok who gots advisory notifications


I'm sure we all will come tomorrow morning.


----------



## unit28

I dont have locations 
Just a blip from 6am to noon


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Quite a few south of me have been changed to Rain/Snow mix for Sunday night now.

Even my forecast calls for temps to rise to 34 around midnight Sunday night.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1893006 said:


> I dont have locations
> Just a blip from 6am to noon


NWS said in the Forecast Discussion they will probably have to issue advisories for freezing rain and sleet accumulations.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1893001 said:


> Oh boy..,,,,,,,,,,
> Ok who gots advisory notifications


Not I said the fly.


----------



## mnlefty

unit28;1893006 said:


> I dont have locations
> Just a blip from 6am to noon


What type of advisory... I know the last I saw on twitter was for some dense fog overnight and tomorrow morning.


----------



## mnlefty

Winter Weather AdvisoryURGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE TWIN CITIES/CHANHASSEN MN 306 PM CST SAT DEC 6 2014 ...WINTRY MIX DEVELOPING OVER WEST CENTRAL MINNESOTA SUNDAY MORNING... .A WINTRY MIX OF FREEZING RAIN AND SLEET IS EXPECTED TO DEVELOP INTO WEST CENTRAL MINNESOTA SUNDAY MORNING. IT WILL SPREAD EAST INTO CENTRAL MINNESOTA BY MID MORNING. A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY HAS BEEN ISSUED FOR THE AREA LOCATED MAINLY NORTH OF AN OLIVIA...HUTCHINSON AND MORA LINE FROM 6 AM UNTIL NOON SUNDAY. UNTREATED ROADWAYS AND SIDEWALKS WILL BECOME SLICK...SO CAUTION IS ADVISED. MNZ041>045-047>051-054>059-064>066-070515- /O.NEW.KMPX.WW.Y.0030.141207T1200Z-141207T1800Z/ DOUGLAS-TODD-MORRISON-MILLE LACS-KANABEC-STEVENS-POPE-STEARNS- BENTON-SHERBURNE-LAC QUI PARLE-SWIFT-CHIPPEWA-KANDIYOHI-MEEKER- WRIGHT-YELLOW MEDICINE-RENVILLE-MCLEOD- INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...ALEXANDRIA...LONG PRAIRIE... LITTLE FALLS...PRINCETON...MORA...MORRIS...GLENWOOD...ST. CLOUD... FOLEY...ELK RIVER...MADISON...BENSON...MONTEVIDEO...WILLMAR... LITCHFIELD...MONTICELLO...GRANITE FALLS...OLIVIA...HUTCHINSON 306 PM CST SAT DEC 6 2014 ...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IN EFFECT FROM 6 AM TO NOON CST SUNDAY... THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN TWIN CITIES/CHANHASSEN HAS ISSUED A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY FOR MIXED PRECIPITATION...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 6 AM TO NOON CST SUNDAY. * TIMING...MIXED FREEZING RAIN AND SLEET DEVELOPING IN WEST CENTRAL MINNESOTA AROUND 6AM...SPREADING INTO CENTRAL MINNESOTA BY NOON. * MAIN IMPACT...UNTREATED HIGHWAYS AND SIDEWALKS WILL BECOME SLICK. PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS... A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY MEANS THAT PERIODS OF SNOW...SLEET...OR FREEZING RAIN WILL CAUSE TRAVEL DIFFICULTIES. BE PREPARED FOR SLIPPERY ROADS AND LIMITED VISIBILITIES...AND USE CAUTION WHILE DRIVING. && $$

U.S. Dept. of Commerce
NOAA National Weat


----------



## unit28

Mora?....,,,,


----------



## unit28

Prolly some rain here
I reckon


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1893004 said:


> I'm sure we all will come tomorrow morning.


Got 6 pallets of salt picked up last monday, sounds like it might be more ice then snow this round.


----------



## unit28

NWS is whacky 
They changed the high for Monday here

I guess they havnt really decided what it will be 
so they took it out for now


Monday A 20 percent chance of snow. Cloudy, with a temperature
falling to around 25 by 5pm. West wind 10 to 15 mph.


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;1893026 said:


> Got 6 pallets of salt picked up last monday, sounds like it might be more ice then snow this round.


Where you buying from? Nsi is making me mad and I'm on my last pallet


----------



## SnowGuy73

Up to 80% tomorrow less than half and less than half.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1892947 said:


> What!?!?!?!?!?!


Well if thats what you guys do south of the river then you better stay on that side


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1892982 said:


> Ummm...... This is a family site


It's all you guys with the dirty minds.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1893054 said:


> It's all you giys with the dirty minds.


You know you would have said the same thing if it was the other way around


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1893000 said:


> Alright, I'll bite, what happened?


Short day of burning. Green and I were going to go in and challenge our fire fighting skills until Cosmos came up with a 3rd team.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1893055 said:


> You know you would have said the same thing if it was the other way around


Well quality went dirty with it. So I tried to clean it up.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;1893039 said:


> Where you buying from? Nsi is making me mad and I'm on my last pallet


2 came from NSI...which I could barely get myself. About ready to be done with them guys. The other 4 are from Dougs. I just got the halite, I know they had 1 pallet left..said another truck coming this week with some. They had plenty of proslicer left, probably 6+ pallets when I was there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1893035 said:


> NWS is whacky
> They changed the high for Monday here
> 
> I guess they havnt really decided what it will be
> so they took it out for now
> 
> Monday A 20 percent chance of snow. Cloudy, with a temperature
> falling to around 25 by 5pm. West wind 10 to 15 mph.


They changed the high, per forecast discussion as they say the high will be at midnight or thereabouts.


----------



## skorum03

.7". Downward trend continues


----------



## banonea

IT ALIVE!!!!

Took it out,ran it to 90 mph no shake and straight as a arrow, guess I got the frame straight. .......


SSS, when was tje last time you seen the tail gate on and actual tail lights. ....lol


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak says accumulation north of metro.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1893118 said:


> Novak says accumulation north of metro.


I'm @ 1.2" per the hourly.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1893125 said:


> I'm @ 1.2" per the hourly.


Plowing party at lwnmwrmans.

We're all coming if your the only one with snow.


----------



## qualitycut

Well we made it 10 min in the kod before the gave us the boot


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1893137 said:


> Plowing party at lwnmwrmans.
> 
> We're all coming if your the only one with snow.


And park in front of his piles


----------



## CityGuy

Does anyone know if there is a statue of limitations on medical billing in MN?
How long do they have after to bill you?


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1893138 said:


> Well we made it 10 min in the kod before the gave us the boot


That'll happen when you disrobe and get on stage.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1893139 said:


> And park in front of his piles


There ain't no piles to park in front of, other than the Sr. High, and that gets plowed at 1.5".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Latest GFS run sure changed on the meteogram.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Shaping up to be a "yeah, looks like no work, but make sure your phones are on, and by your bed just in case" snowfalls.


----------



## unit28

The occlusion is back in the system again


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1893165 said:


> The occlusion is back in the system again


Aaannnnnnddddddd???????????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Funny........ Did that Roy guy on Novak's page make this???


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1893174 said:


> Funny........ Did that Roy guy on Novak's page make this???


Hahahahaha


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1893111 said:


> IT ALIVE!!!!
> 
> Took it out,ran it to 90 mph no shake and straight as a arrow, guess I got the frame straight. .......
> 
> SSS, when was tje last time you seen the tail gate on and actual tail lights. ....lol
> [/URL]


Looking good. Hven't seen the tailgate on in probably 8 years. The tail lights were replaced a year ago and my unlce ran into a dumpster again. He does a ton of tiny little apartments in mpls that we've had for 45 years and they are tight.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1893140 said:


> Does anyone know if there is a statue of limitations on medical billing in MN?
> How long do they have after to bill you?


Not sure... still getting bills from my boy's skull fracture from the car accident we had in June 2013...


----------



## banonea

Running boards removed, Masked off and foam filled in the big holes. Tomorrow trim the foam, add a little bondo and paint.....rime to make it look pretty.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1893191 said:


> Masked off and foam filled in the big holes. Tomorrow trim the foam, add a little bondo and paint.....rime to make it look pretty.


Jesus you have a motor in you......

How many packs of smokes have you downed on this project so far??


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1893192 said:


> Jesus you have a motor in you......
> 
> How many packs of smokes have you downed on this project so far??


More than i should. .....


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1893192 said:


> Jesus you have a motor in you......
> 
> How many packs of smokes have you downed on this project so far??


I was thinking the same. Tons of energy, no kids, and a understanding wife it seems.


----------



## banonea

When i get on a project, i hate to stop.


----------



## Bill1090

NWS has me with only rain/sleet tomorrow and Monday.


----------



## banonea

djagusch;1893198 said:


> I was thinking the same. Tons of energy, no kids, and a understanding wife it seems.


2 of the 3 for sure. Still trying to find a 2 wire Unimount plow for the front,plow side only.


----------



## djagusch

banonea;1893201 said:


> 2 of the 3 for sure. Still trying to find a 2 wire Unimount plow for the front,plow side only.


They should be easy to find, just the price point is the question.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1893188 said:


> Not sure... still getting bills from my boy's skull fracture from the car accident we had in June 2013...


Been 3 years since dad passed and mayo still can't get a final bill together.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1893204 said:


> Been 3 years since dad passed and mayo still can't get a final bill together.


Just call them and tell them he passed and you guys will no longer be paying the bills.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1893209 said:


> Just call them and tell them he passed and you guys will no longer be paying the bills.


They know he did as he was there. Mom has had several "final bills" from them, calls to confirm and then they say don't pay yet there's more.

That's why I am wondering about limitations.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;1893212 said:


> They know he did as he was there. Mom has had several "final bills" from them, calls to confirm and then they say don't pay yet there's more.
> 
> That's why I am wondering about limitations.


Might be worth contacting an attorney.


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1893191 said:


> Running boards removed, Masked off and foam filled in the big holes. Tomorrow trim the foam, add a little bondo and paint.....rime to make it look pretty.


Dang! You're going all out. I assume you're sticking with teal for the color? Unimounts are bountiful on Craigslist.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1893213 said:


> Might be worth contacting an attorney.


Mom has one on retianer for the estate that can't be settled until bill is paid.

This also means she can't get him off the bank accounts or sell the house until it's settled. They all have copies of the death certificate but won't process them until the estate is settled.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;1893215 said:


> Mom has one on retianer for the estate that can't be settled until bill is paid.
> 
> This also means she can't get him off the bank accounts or sell the house until it's settled. They all have copies of the death certificate but won't process them until the estate is settled.


He can't send a formal letter to Mayo? Or at least let you know what the limitations are?


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1893216 said:


> He can't send a formal letter to Mayo? Or at least let you know what the limitations are?


I just thought of it this afternoon. Have not talked to her about it yet. 
Tried researching it but all I have been able to find is about over billing.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1893218 said:


> I just thought of it this afternoon. Have not talked to her about it yet.
> Tried researching it but all I have been able to find is about over billing.


In MN it is 6 years. I would just call them and let them know that it was already paid in full odds are they will drop it.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1893223 said:


> In MN it is 6 years. I would just call them and let them know that it was already paid in full odds are they will drop it.


That's the info I was looking for.

Thanks Mike


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1893223 said:


> In MN it is 6 years. I would just call them and let them know that it was already paid in full odds are they will drop it.


It hasn't been paid completely yet.

Medicare paid some
Private Insurace paid some 
Mom is on the hook for remainder but unknown amount until they send a final bill.

LIke I said it's been 3 years and mom wants to get the estate closed out.


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1893214 said:


> Dang! You're going all out. I assume you're sticking with teal for the color? Unimounts are bountiful on Craigslist.


Nope,going white/black.


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1893230 said:


> Nope,going white/black.


I didn't think you would go with the same color.


----------



## albhb3

Boy wisco has been taken behind the woodshed tonight SMH


----------



## Bill1090

albhb3;1893238 said:


> Boy wisco has been taken behind the woodshed tonight SMH


And it's not even half time yet.


----------



## albhb3

Bill1090;1893241 said:


> And it's not even half time yet.


I fully expect it to be 40+ by halftime


----------



## Bill1090

albhb3;1893243 said:


> I fully expect it to be 40+ by halftime


I'm thinking 51-3 final score unfortunately.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS new weather story shows most moisture through by 5 pm


----------



## albhb3

wow that was a crap call shoulder to shoulder and gets tossed out LAME keep your head on a swivel


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## skorum03

Some of that yellow isn't too far away.


----------



## albhb3

well that would be 38-0


----------



## Camden

albhb3;1893238 said:


> Boy wisco has been taken behind the woodshed tonight SMH


Ain't it great?


----------



## albhb3

camden;1893257 said:


> ain't it great?


nope


----------



## Bill1090

albhb3;1893253 said:


> well that would be 37-0


Time to change the channel. This is just getting ridiculous


----------



## albhb3

Bill1090;1893262 said:


> Time to change the channel. This is just getting ridiculous


well you might as well leave it on Im hoping for a blowout now


----------



## SnowGuy73

That will change.


----------



## Camden

Bill1090;1893262 said:


> Time to change the channel. This is just getting ridiculous


Ain't it great?


----------



## albhb3

Camden;1893274 said:


> Ain't it great?


CANT YOU READ at least FL state/GA techs a game


----------



## Bill1090

Camden;1893274 said:


> Ain't it great?


Still beat the woodchucks or whatever you call yourselves.....


----------



## Camden

Bill1090;1893281 said:


> Still beat the woodchucks or whatever you call yourselves.....


Minnesota has won 7 National Football Titles in its history, how many has Wisconsin won?

(Do I hear crickets?)


----------



## Camden

Camden;1893290 said:


> (Do I hear crickets?)


Yep, definitely hearing crickets.


----------



## albhb3

Camden;1893290 said:


> Minnesota has won 7 National Football Titles in its history, how many has Wisconsin won?
> 
> (Do I hear crickets?)


well packers have won 13 how many has minny won.... You should never get into this championship talk

at least you can hang your head high with the lynx


----------



## Bill1090

Camden;1893294 said:


> Yep, definitely hearing crickets.


I hope not! Kinda cold for crickets.


----------



## albhb3

Bill1090;1893299 said:


> I hope not! Kinda cold for crickets.


well played sir


----------



## Bill1090

45-0.......


----------



## albhb3

but it is dead in here


----------



## Camden

albhb3;1893296 said:


> well packers have won 13 how many has minny won.... You should never get into this championship talk
> 
> at least you can hang your head high with the lynx


I'm willing to talk about championships with anyone from Wisconsin. All they have ever had is the Packers. Aside from that the state has been an embarrassment in the sports world. Let's compare:

*NBA Titles*

Minnesota 5 (Plus one more before it became the NBA but we don't need to count that)

Wisconsin 1

*World Series Titles*

Minnesota 3

Wisconsin (Milwaukee) 1

*Men's College Basketball Titles*

Minnesota 3

Wisconsin 1

*Men's College Hockey Titles
*
Minnesota 7

Wisconsin 6

*College Football Titles*

Minnesota 7

Wisconsin 0 :laughing:

*College Wrestling Titles*

Minnesota 3

Wisconsin 0

*Super Bowl Victories
*
Minnesota 0 :crying:

Wisconsin 4

I rest my case.


----------



## Camden

Bill1090;1893299 said:


> I hope not! Kinda cold for crickets.


See above.


----------



## Bill1090

I'll be honest. I don't really follow much for college fb since I'm usually busy Saturdays. I'm thinking tonight wasn't a good time to start.


----------



## Camden

albhb3;1893296 said:


> well packers have *won 13* how many has minny won.... You should never get into this championship talk


13? You really want to count the times they won when the league had like 6 teams? They've won 4 Super Bowls, look it up. FOUR.


----------



## albhb3

the only sport in wisco that matters is Football period when did the TWolves win a ring. I know the banners hang in the staples center


----------



## albhb3

Camden;1893312 said:


> 13? You really want to count the times they won when the league had like 6 teams? They've won 4 Super Bowls, look it up. FOUR.


Absolutely not there fault minny or the rest of em wernt there to get walloped again


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1893213 said:


> Might be worth contacting an attorney.


This... unfortunately getting an attorney is almost a necessity


----------



## albhb3

Bill1090;1893307 said:


> I'll be honest. I don't really follow much for college fb since I'm usually busy Saturdays. I'm thinking tonight wasn't a good time to start.


agreed just goes to show how pathetic the gophers are to be beat


----------



## Camden

albhb3;1893314 said:


> the only sport in wisco that matters is Football period when did the TWolves win a ring. I know the banners hang in the staples center


Timberwolves have never won a title. The Minneapolis Lakers won several (see above). Keep in mind, I counted Wisconsin's 1 World Series win when they were the Milwaukee Braves.


----------



## albhb3

Camden;1893319 said:


> Timberwolves have never won a title. The Minneapolis Lakers won several (see above). Keep in mind, I counted Wisconsin's 1 World Series win when they were the Milwaukee Braves.


the mlb is on the way out NOBODY cares about the mlb anymore


----------



## cbservicesllc

It might be the rum chata and beer... but I might be rhinking about getting a Dodge...


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;1893320 said:


> the mlb is on the way out NOBODY cares about the mlb anymore


What I want to know is why do so many darn people from Wisconsin mover here to Minnesota? Stay in your own darn state if its so great. And that goes for my wife too.


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;1893321 said:


> It might be the rum chata and beer... but I might be rhinking about getting a Dodge...


They have great prices compared to the other brands. Get the lifetime warranty and you're golden.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1893321 said:


> It might be the rum chata and beer... but I might be rhinking about getting a Dodge...


Nothing worse than drinking too much and waking up next to a Dodge.


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;1893325 said:


> What I want to know is why do so many darn people from Wisconsin mover here to Minnesota? Stay in your own darn state if its so great. And that goes for my wife too.


simple higher paying jobs other than that not much


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1893330 said:


> Nothing worse than drinking too much and waking up next to a Dodge.


Hahahahaha Thumbs Up


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;1893327 said:


> They have great prices compared to the other brands. Get the lifetime warranty and you're golden.


And throw out the seats!!


----------



## albhb3

dodge makes the best lookin truck out there today....yeah Id tap that


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1893330 said:


> Nothing worse than drinking too much and waking up next to a Dodge.


Considering tomorrow is Sunday, at least he has 36 hours to sleep it off.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well off to play werlyball


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;1893347 said:


> Well off to play werlyball


at this time wtf is wrong with you


----------



## Camden

59-Doughnut


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1893349 said:


> 59-Doughnut


Wow. I should have watched the game. It sounds like a fun blow out.


----------



## albhb3

hey at least they held them to 21 in the 2nd half ouch. real Q are they getting into the playoffs


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1893350 said:


> Wow. I should have watched the game. It sounds like a fun blow out.


Yeah, it was like watching the Yankees get no-hit in the World Series.


----------



## Camden

albhb3;1893352 said:


> hey at least they held them to 21 in the 2nd half ouch. real Q are they getting into the playoffs


Buckeyes deserve it. That 4th spot is a real toss up. Baylor, TCU or OSU.


----------



## albhb3

Camden;1893354 said:


> Buckeyes deserve it. That 4th spot is a real toss up. Baylor, TCU or OSU.


couldnt tell that was a 3rd string out there tonight im sure sure the panel will keep the big10 out cant let them have a chance with the sec


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;1893348 said:


> at this time wtf is wrong with you


Nothing at all. You should be here lol


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;1893359 said:


> Nothing at all. You should be here lol


when you get to my age all you will want is taco bell and bed


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;1893360 said:


> when you get to my age all you will want is taco bell and bed


Chipotle and bed


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;1893363 said:


> Chipotle and bed


well chipotle aint open


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;1893364 said:


> well chipotle aint open


Like I said last week. They should be open late like Taco Bell


----------



## unit28

skorum03;1893252 said:


> Some of that yellow isn't too far away.


Mora,?
Not to far


----------



## unit28

Occ backed off feom the feontal boundary again


Means the colder air sliwed down and isnt as fast
attm

So if it does stay with the frontal bs it means more snow


----------



## unit28

Camden;1893354 said:


> Buckeyes deserve it. That 4th spot is a real toss up. Baylor, TCU or OSU.


Wonder why TCU can run

They have one of the nation's best track programs

My dearly departed fil loved the frogs


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1893376 said:


> Occ backed off feom the feontal boundary again
> 
> Means the colder air sliwed down and isnt as fast
> attm
> 
> So if it does stay with the frontal bs it means more snow


Woohoo! Let's do it!


----------



## unit28

The Occ front is the purple line above MT

It's not with the lps attm
Means the cold air is slowing down away from the frontal boundary


----------



## SnowGuy73

27° breezy clouds.


----------



## skorum03

Down to almost nothing on the hourly. 0.2"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1893412 said:


> Down to almost nothing on the hourly. 0.2"


Same here. .3" through tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## TKLAWN

Sounds like some salting if anything.



NORV!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wouldn't the low be the high, and the high be the low??

And wouldn't the low be at most the current temp?


----------



## skorum03

from KSTP "Snow lovers, there is hope on the horizon. After a mild week, there is a slight chance of a storm forming out of the south early to middle of next week. If all the ingredients can come together (that's a huge IF), these are the types of storms that can bring in the big snow; definitely worth watching."


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1893423 said:


> from KSTP "Snow lovers, there is hope on the horizon. After a mild week, there is a slight chance of a storm forming out of the south early to middle of next week. If all the ingredients can come together (that's a huge IF), these are the types of storms that can bring in the big snow; definitely worth watching."


Looks south to me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1893423 said:


> from KSTP "Snow lovers, there is hope on the horizon. After a mild week, there is a slight chance of a storm forming out of the south early to middle of next week. If all the ingredients can come together (that's a huge IF), these are the types of storms that can bring in the big snow; definitely worth watching."


Looks south to me.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1893434 said:


> Looks south to me.


They have to keep the viewers interested


----------



## unit28

Attm
Eye going to hit ndak
through sdak


----------



## unit28

Climbing back out of tree
Nice but choppy wind


----------



## unit28

Pretty sure i see llarge cat tracks


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1893423 said:


> from KSTP "Snow lovers, there is hope on the horizon. After a mild week, there is a slight chance of a storm forming out of the south early to middle of next week. If all the ingredients can come together (that's a huge IF), these are the types of storms that can bring in the big snow; definitely worth watching."


doh k..........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I wonder why that made two posts, didn't just edit the original when I did a different screenshot?? Hmmmmm......


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1893449 said:


> doh k..........


Yeah, 192hrs out.

Good luck with all that.


----------



## unit28

TKLAWN;1893454 said:


> Yeah, 192hrs out.
> 
> Good luck with all that.


That's not to hard

But the 380HR
Now those are a little different

Kidding


----------



## unit28

Suns coming out?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;1893423 said:


> from KSTP "Snow lovers, there is hope on the horizon. After a mild week, there is a slight chance of a storm forming out of the south early to middle of next week. If all the ingredients can come together (that's a huge IF), these are the types of storms that can bring in the big snow; definitely worth watching."


They also said that about today's "storm". NWS has me at little to no accumulation for day and night now


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1893454 said:


> Yeah, 192hrs out.
> 
> Good luck with all that.


They have trouble predicting 1.92 hours out...


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1893460 said:


> They also said that about today's "storm". NWS has me at little to no accumulation for day and night now


I'm back to less than half.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1893421 said:


> Wouldn't the low be the high, and the high be the low??
> 
> And wouldn't the low be at most the current temp?


Bout the same looking here... kinda odd...


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1893330 said:


> Nothing worse than drinking too much and waking up next to a Dodge.


Hard part is I woke up sober and I'm still thinking... Last night had a few buddys over and learned two of them just got Rams... one was hardcore Chevy, one was hardcore Ford...


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1893511 said:


> Hard part is I woke up sober and I'm still thinking... Last night had a few buddys over and learned two of them just got Rams... one was hardcore Chevy, one was hardcore Ford...


Once you go Ram you never go back!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Sun poking out a bit down here


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1893512 said:


> Once you go Ram you never go back!


But you have to admit the chevy rides nice for a daily driver.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;1893520 said:


> But you have to admit the chevy rides nice for a daily driver.


You haven't ridden in a new Dodge either then. Didn't realize I was doing 90 the other day singing along with "Shake it Off".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sounds like I'm getting sucked into a day on the slopes at Wild Mountain.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Was coming in to back drag....hit a little ice while braking and gave it a little love tap with the rubber snow deflector.

$350.00 bucks for a new grille


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1893526 said:


> You haven't ridden in a new Dodge either then. Didn't realize I was doing 90 the other day singing along with "Shake it Off".


I have my 2 new dodges and they ride like lumber wagons compared to a chev. But i will take the dodge any day of the week with a plow hung on it. It handles 5he weight so much better.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1893526 said:


> You haven't ridden in a new Dodge either then. Didn't realize I was doing 90 the other day singing along with "Shake it Off".


I have. I did not think the ride was all that impressive. JMO.
But I've always been a chevy guy.


----------



## CityGuy

djagusch;1893534 said:


> I have my 2 new dodges and they ride like lumber wagons compared to a chev. But i will take the dodge any day of the week with a plow hung on it. It handles 5he weight so much better.


That's my thoughts. Work truck sure but, daily driver I will take a chevy.


----------



## Camden

djagusch;1893534 said:


> I have my 2 new dodges and they ride like lumber wagons compared to a chev. But i will take the dodge any day of the week with a plow hung on it. It handles 5he weight so much better.


Totally agree.


----------



## albhb3

unit28;1893448 said:


> Pretty sure i see llarge cat tracks


Had one follow my dad one night in southern wisco while **** hunting he knew it was because he kept circling back and the tracks kept right on a commin


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1893526 said:


> You haven't ridden in a new Dodge either then. Didn't realize I was doing 90 the other day* singing along with "Shake it Off"*.


man badge rejected hand it over


----------



## albhb3

all right who owns up to this contraption

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/grd/4718347334.html


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1893527 said:


> Sounds like I'm getting sucked into a day on the slopes at Wild Mountain.


Guess not. Just had an advisory issued for here. Staying home now.


----------



## albhb3

bama/o-state gonna be a great game


----------



## Camden

albhb3;1893587 said:


> bama/o-state gonna be a great game


No kidding. FSU and Oregon will be awesome too.

I can't imagine being a fan of TCU or Baylor right now. They have to feel like they got completely screwed over.


----------



## albhb3

Camden;1893594 said:


> No kidding. FSU and Oregon will be awesome too.
> 
> I can't imagine being a fan of TCU or Baylor right now. They have to feel like they got completely screwed over.


thats what happens when you put up 59 points I guess. They do need more then 4 teams.Id like to take the champ from each of the big 5.Plus a few from each of the other conferences IE marshall boise ect

and the vikes just scored


----------



## SnowGuy73

Norv!.........


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;1893599 said:


> Norv!.........


he had nuttin to do with it norv= junk pile


----------



## Camden

albhb3;1893598 said:


> thats what happens when you put up 59 points I guess. They do need more then 4 teams.Id like to take the champ from each of the big 5.Plus a few from each of the other conferences IE marshall boise ect
> 
> and the vikes just scored


They could do 6 teams and give #1 & #2 a first round bye or go with 8 teams and extend the season by one game.


----------



## albhb3

Norv!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## albhb3

Camden;1893612 said:


> They could do 6 teams and give #1 & #2 a first round bye or go with 8 teams and extend the season by one game.


either way there gonna screw it up. At least NCAA basketball has got it right


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NOR!!!!! vvvvvvppppfffttttt.......


----------



## Doughboy12

albhb3;1893559 said:


> man badge revoked hand it over


Fixed it for you...and concur.


----------



## TKLAWN

Harvin looks motivated today.


Too bad he can't play defense.


----------



## albhb3

johnson got some game and that was a hell of a hit


----------



## albhb3

where is everyone this weekend this place is dead


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;1893638 said:


> where is everyone this weekend this place is dead


Busy working on finishing my basement Insulation.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1893578 said:


> Guess not. Just had an advisory issued for here. Staying home now.


Yea you might melt.......kidding

TEMPERATURES WILL WARM TO AROUND FREEZING ACROSS MUCH OF THE AREA
DURING THE AFTERNOON...AND WILL RELIEVE THE FREEZING RAIN THREAT.
BY LATE AFTERNOON THE MIXED PRECIPITATION WILL LIKELY CHANGE OVER
TO MAINLY WET SNOW AS IT MOVES INTO WEST CENTRAL WISCONSIN.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

albhb3;1893638 said:


> where is everyone this weekend this place is dead


It'll get dead as the snow goes away and guys don't have other work to talk about.

Most of us aren't doing anything right now.


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1893638 said:


> where is everyone this weekend this place is dead


Just waking up here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1893646 said:


> Yea you might melt.......kidding
> 
> TEMPERATURES WILL WARM TO AROUND FREEZING ACROSS MUCH OF THE AREA
> DURING THE AFTERNOON...AND WILL RELIEVE THE FREEZING RAIN THREAT.
> BY LATE AFTERNOON THE MIXED PRECIPITATION WILL LIKELY CHANGE OVER
> TO MAINLY WET SNOW AS IT MOVES INTO WEST CENTRAL WISCONSIN.


Didn't want to pay for lift tickets and rentals, then get called for a salt run if it got nasty and had to leave.

Told my kid we will go Friday night instead when it's 40.


----------



## Doughboy12

Is is 2nd half or quarter... #DumbQuestions
Quarter. Thanks. ;-)


----------



## Camden

It's snowing pretty decent right now.


----------



## djagusch

Thanks for the guys that helped price the western mvp plus plow. Had it listed for 4200 and took 3800 less than 24 hrs later.

Now it's make some calls monday morning to find a boss dxt. Last week the duluth area distributor had 6 9.2 stainless dxt's hope the have one in the morning still.


----------



## Polarismalibu

djagusch;1893663 said:


> Thanks for the guys that helped price the western mvp plus plow. Had it listed for 4200 and took 3800 less than 24 hrs later.
> 
> Now it's make some calls monday morning to find a boss dxt. Last week the duluth area distributor had 6 9.2 stainless dxt's hope the have one in the morning still.


Wow that was fast!


----------



## banonea

Bed liner coat on for the trim......


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1893674 said:


> Bed liner coat on for the trim......


That thing in going to be badass. Best $550 you ever spent.


----------



## skorum03

djagusch;1893663 said:


> Thanks for the guys that helped price the western mvp plus plow. Had it listed for 4200 and took 3800 less than 24 hrs later.
> 
> Now it's make some calls monday morning to find a boss dxt. Last week the duluth area distributor had 6 9.2 stainless dxt's hope the have one in the morning still.


Saw one in Ramsey last week at countryside If I rememeber right


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1893662 said:


> It's snowing pretty decent right now.


Sun is out here.


----------



## banonea

Dust coat for the trim, and yes the haze is paint fumes. .....going to have lots of freebeez tonight lol


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1893680 said:


> That thing in going to be badass. Best $550 you ever spent.


Its turning out good so far, just got to keep telling myself that it is only a plow truck. I got a bad habit of going to far......


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1893647 said:


> It'll get dead as the snow goes away and guys don't have other work to talk about.
> 
> Most of us aren't doing anything right now.


It'll be quiet until more speculation about the "big storm" for mid next week gets more or less real


----------



## Green Grass

snowing here..


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1893687 said:


> Its turning out good so far, just got to keep telling myself that it is only a plow truck. I got a bad habit of going to far......


I'm programmed the same way. Its hard to know when to stop sometimes.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

banonea;1893687 said:


> Its turning out good so far, just got to keep telling myself that it is only a plow truck. I got a bad habit of going to far......


Couple more dollars I can do this, couple more and do it like this, next thing you know you spent more than you'd ever tell the wife you spent


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1893685 said:


> Dust coat for the trim, and yes the haze is paint fumes. .....going to have lots of freebeez tonight lol


You should see our shop when I paint trucks. Can't see 10' sometimes even with my new hvlp gun. The good thing for me is I have doors on both ends so I can open two up and bam its clear. I hope you're wearing a decent mask.


----------



## SSS Inc.

That's a healthy blob of green headed at me.


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;1893695 said:


> You should see our shop when I paint trucks. Can't see 10' sometimes even with my new hvlp gun. The good thing for me is I have doors on both ends so I can open two up and bam its clear. I hope you're wearing a decent mask.


We do the same.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1893691 said:


> snowing here..


Possible sleet. Can hear it bouncing on the windows.


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1893697 said:


> That's a healthy blob of green headed at me.


I thought the same about the green blob that was headed towards me. And then it got here And I saw 15 rain drops


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1893697 said:


> That's a healthy blob of green headed at me.


Isnt it like 35 degrees or more


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1893695 said:


> You should see our shop when I paint trucks. Can't see 10' sometimes even with my new hvlp gun. The good thing for me is I have doors on both ends so I can open two up and bam its clear. I hope you're wearing a decent mask.


This is my mask.......


----------



## albhb3

me thinks someones gonna have the munchies


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ice pellets in osseo.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1893710 said:


> Isnt it like 35 degrees or more


Yeah. I didn't say we were going to be plowing. Just noticed it looked like something would happen soon.



banonea;1893711 said:


> This is my mask.......


Don't Brain you Damage! I'm pretty reckless when it comes to just about everything but for painting I do wear a legit mask. Especially when spraying a true auto paint. Some of that crap will screw you up in a hurry.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1893717 said:


> Ice pellets in osseo.


Quit stalking me


----------



## banonea

albhb3;1893715 said:


> me thinks someones gonna have the munchies


Thank god the wife is making lasagna for dinner tonight.....


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1893718 said:


> Yeah. I didn't say we were going to be plowing. Just noticed it looked like something would happen soon.
> 
> Don't Brain you Damage! I'm pretty reckless when it comes to just about everything but for painting I do wear a legit mask. Especially when spraying a true auto paint. Some of that crap will screw you up in a hurry.


luckily enough for me, I burned all my brain Cells many years ago with all the drugs that I did.... Lol


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1893723 said:


> Thank god the wife is making lasagna for dinner tonight.....


Oh man that sounds so good


----------



## CityGuy

Unbelievable.......


----------



## djagusch

CityGuy;1893731 said:


> Unbelievable.......


How the vikes can make a 2-10 football team look good?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Snow grapple mix now.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1893717 said:


> Ice pellets in osseo.


What the... where are you?


----------



## TKLAWN

Come on! We can't loose to the Jets


----------



## CityGuy

djagusch;1893733 said:


> How the vikes can make a 2-10 football team look good?


God they suck.


----------



## CityGuy

And it is...............


----------



## SSS Inc.

Here we go!!!!!!! Long fg..........


I guess that didn't work.


----------



## CityGuy

No Good.......................


----------



## TKLAWN

CityGuy;1893739 said:


> And it is...............


Not even close


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1893702 said:


> Possible sleet. Can hear it bouncing on the windows.


This here now...


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1893682 said:


> Sun is out here.


Ummm ..........


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Sleet/snow here


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

That didn't last long, 5-6 min


----------



## qualitycut

Sure got windy out cup just blew by me as i was driving


----------



## CityGuy

Roads have a light coating here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1893735 said:


> What the... where are you?


Birthday party, in Osseo.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1893752 said:


> Roads have a light coating here.


Same here.


----------



## Doughboy12

Rain here now.


----------



## CityGuy

touchdown.................


----------



## SnowGuy73

Norv!.........


----------



## Doughboy12

Touchdown......!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

What a win............


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Nothing stuck here, melted on the deck too

Just started again


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have nothing yet. Patiently waiting.


----------



## skorum03

Big flakes and ice pellets in St. Paul right now


----------



## skorum03

skorum03;1893773 said:


> Big flakes and ice pellets in St. Paul right now


Not really sticking yet. But big flakes


----------



## qualitycut

Rain with mixed in flakes to rain only


----------



## carkey351

got about 1/4 to 1/2inch in grand rapids. its 30 degrees or less and falling, so it will probably stay. was snowing like a banshee for about 15 minutes and then let up.

just a nice dusting really


----------



## cbservicesllc

Still a freezing rain/snow mix here... Could be a salt run??? payup


----------



## SnowGuy73

Coating of thin ice here now.


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;1893781 said:


> Still a freezing rain/snow mix here... Could be a salt run??? payup


Just did a salt/sand run. Kids are coming to get the grandkids and need to get up the hill. Seems to be over now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Flurries now.


----------



## banonea

trim coat is done, let it dry then on to the black coat. Got to get rid of this buzz first. ... .


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;1893781 said:


> Still a freezing rain/snow mix here... Could be a salt run??? payup


That's definitely the case for me. Sidewalks need to be shoveled and everything else needs salt. It's not ideal but I'll take it.


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1893789 said:


> trim coat is done, let it dry then on to the black coat. Got to get rid of this buzz first. ... .


Need to put an exhaust fan in the shop....even a bathroom fan would help.


----------



## Doughboy12

Crock pot spaghetti....its what's for dinner.


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;1893793 said:


> Crock pot spaghetti....its what's for dinner.


I've seen pasta recipes for slow cookers but I always think that the noodles will turn out mushy. Is that not the case?


----------



## mn-bob

Light Flurries in Champlin .


----------



## Greenery

Rerun of last week's snocross on cbs.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1893799 said:


> Rerun of last week's snocross on cbs.


Watching that as well.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Looks to be done for now, deck is white, driveway has a few white spots, road is black


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Couple sprinkles down this way


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1893799 said:


> Rerun of last week's snocross on cbs.


That's what we have on too


----------



## unit28

djagusch;1892622 said:


> Well no advisories or haz weather statement , figure that might of happened due to slick roads, sleetc coming. Under a inch on the hourly.


just pulled the adv off

here


----------



## SnowGuy73

Mndot out in full force!


----------



## unit28

eggs and sausage slam for me

scratch that

chicken pot pie instead


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Slimey here in the driveway. Nothing to warrant a salt run.....yet.

Figure blacktop will be good anyways (driveway is concrete).


----------



## djagusch

unit28;1893816 said:


> just pulled the adv off
> 
> here


Roads mostly black that way?


----------



## mn-bob

Tucker for the Win !!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

mn-bob;1893835 said:


> Tucker for the Win !!!


What a shock!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SnowGuy73;1893819 said:


> Mndot out in full force!


Of course they are


----------



## unit28

djagusch;1893829 said:


> Roads mostly black that way?


Yes and deck too


----------



## grosser397

Anyone looking for more help I got a 13 Chevy with a brand new 9'2" dxt 2 speed skid steer with big bucket, and a fl70 freightliner with salter and 10ft blade 
Also a another Chevy with a straight blade. Would like to have some more work for the pick ups especially if anyone in the north metro needs more help. Deal fell thru on some other stuff and now scrambling to find more work


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1893843 said:


> Of course they are


Bridges are a little slick.


----------



## Green Grass

Roads are starting to get slick


----------



## cbservicesllc

grosser397;1893851 said:


> Anyone looking for more help I got a 13 Chevy with a brand new 9'2" dxt 2 speed skid steer with big bucket, and a fl70 freightliner with salter and 10ft blade
> Also a another Chevy with a straight blade. Would like to have some more work for the pick ups especially if anyone in the north metro needs more help. Deal fell thru on some other stuff and now scrambling to find more work


Where are you out of?


----------



## grosser397

cbservicesllc;1893864 said:


> Where are you out of?


Princeton but work out of Rogers maple grove Plymouth area. Park some in Rogers


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;1893794 said:


> I've seen pasta recipes for slow cookers but I always think that the noodles will turn out mushy. Is that not the case?


Still cooking....


----------



## unit28

Check diesel price at mills ff
Cambridge


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1893878 said:


> Check diesel price at mills ff
> Cambridge


$3.55. However two other stations in town are $3.49. Station in St. Franics is 3.47.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just had a new advisory issued for me until midnight.


----------



## OC&D

I've got a coating of crap here. Anything treated is melted off.


----------



## SnowGuy73

grosser397;1893871 said:


> Princeton but work out of Rogers maple grove Plymouth area. Park some in Rogers


Princeton is west metro?


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1893881 said:


> $3.55. However two other stations in town are $3.49. Station in St. Franics is 3.47.


Hastings Holiday was at $2.44 for regular unleaded ($2.39 with my Menards card). Diesel was at $3.73.

Why can't we have these prices in the damn summer when I'm putting some serious miles on my truck traveling?


----------



## Ranger620

Anyone planning on a salt run?? CB you doing a salt run?? Trying to decide if this crap will ice up enough to warrant a salt run. Cant imagine there is any residue left.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1893881 said:


> $3.55. However two other stations in town are $3.49. Station in St. Franics is 3.47.


Its reg gas st fran for 247


----------



## grosser397

SnowGuy73;1893894 said:


> Princeton is west metro?


Used to live in Hanover and never changed it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1893902 said:


> Anyone planning on a salt run?? CB you doing a salt run?? Trying to decide if this crap will ice up enough to warrant a salt run. Cant imagine there is any residue left.


I'm gonna head out in a bit to check stuff around the north and east metro.

I can report back.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1893909 said:


> I'm gonna head out in a bit to check stuff around the north and east metro.
> 
> I can report back.


Cool thanks. Hmming and haaing on this one. waiting to hear back from pm.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1893902 said:


> Anyone planning on a salt run?? CB you doing a salt run?? Trying to decide if this crap will ice up enough to warrant a salt run. Cant imagine there is any residue left.


At a minimum I'm doing a senior living facility...



LwnmwrMan22;1893909 said:


> I'm gonna head out in a bit to check stuff around the north and east metro.
> 
> I can report back.


Copy that! :salute:


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1893909 said:


> I'm gonna head out in a bit to check stuff around the north and east metro.
> 
> I can report back.


Perfect then I don't have to get off the couch.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got a bank in Lino, a bank in Vadnais, and my walks in WBL I'm gonna check.


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;1893794 said:


> I've seen pasta recipes for slow cookers but I always think that the noodles will turn out mushy. Is that not the case?


Your worries are spot on...makes more of a caserol and prity pasty. Can't recomend it...just don't tell the wife. ;-)


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1893923 said:


> Got a bank in Lino, a bank in Vadnais, and my walks in WBL I'm gonna check.


I think you should do that


----------



## banonea

We got nothing in Rochester. ......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gotta head to North Branch first to pick up a gift certificate for the wife for her to give to a coworker.

Then the reports will be in.

Lino about 8, Vadnais WBL by 9.

I have a drizzle flurry action falling right now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

grosser397;1893908 said:


> Used to live in Hanover and never changed it


Copy that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drizzle in Shakopee.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

County road, in the shade. Road was white, locked up the brakes with a full pallet of salt and the tailgate spreader on. Didn't slide. Stopped immediately. Shaded roads aren't slick.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1893951 said:


> County road, in the shade. Road was white, locked up the brakes with a full pallet of salt and the tailgate spreader on. Didn't slide. Stopped immediately. Shaded roads aren't slick.


Cty walks for me?


----------



## banonea

I lied, got a little drizzling here,nothing major


----------



## banonea

Trim paint looks good. Decided to give my brain a break from the fuses for the rest of the night. Going to do the black coat tomorrow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

North Branch, most blacktop is black and damp.

Treated walks are wet. Untreated are white.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1893961 said:


> Cty walks for me?


Check your text.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1893961 said:


> Cty walks for me?












In case djagusch checks here and not his texts.

Furthest north I'm checking. These walks are salted quite a bit.


----------



## Greenery

Ranger620;1893902 said:


> Anyone planning on a salt run?? CB you doing a salt run?? Trying to decide if this crap will ice up enough to warrant a salt run. Cant imagine there is any residue left.


Yes, went out and grabbed some food at the Choo Choo and the concrete walks were pretty slick.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hey Greenery, I think I remember you saying you had a sled deck last year?? What kind do you have I want to get one this year


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Remember the forecast is for temps and winds to increase over night.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1893991 said:


> Remember the forecast is for temps and winds to increase over night.


My hourly is showing 32-33 until 7 a.m. then it starts dropping.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Maybe this will sway some decisions......

North Dakota....

http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/uppermissvly_loop.php


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1893989 said:


> Hey Greenery, I think I remember you saying you had a sled deck last year?? What kind do you have I want to get one this year


If you were looking I wish I would have known that a month ago. Friend just got rid of his. Got $1500 out of it I think? Was only year and a half old


----------



## Greenery

I have an older marathon. Their now called http://www.truckbossdecks.com/. My older one has legs it sits on while these newer ones sit on the bed rails. I prefer no beavertail like some others have and definitely get the slide out sides unless you don't mind it sticking out the sides when not using it. Their are a couple of manufacturers in Mn.

I'm going this route next time http://sledecks.com/flat-beds/


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1893991 said:


> Remember the forecast is for temps and winds to increase over night.


And it has been and is warmer than they said it would be


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Nontreated walks in Lino Lakes.

I wear Keen hiking boots with fairly smooth soles. It can be deemed slick on the walks.

Parking lots, nontreated are just wet.


----------



## Greenery

Pol - another thing your going to want is super glides for the skis on the ramp and deck. These will greatly improve traction when your walking around up there. I wouldn't use anything else, slippery is dangerous when your up there. Also super clamps rather than the screw in tie downs, much easier and you can clamp and unclamp from the ground.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1894020 said:


> Nontreated walks in Lino Lakes.
> 
> I wear Keen hiking boots with fairly smooth soles. It can be deemed slick on the walks.
> 
> Parking lots, nontreated are just wet.


Screw Keen...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1894025 said:


> Screw Keen...


Guess I contributed .0001 to closing riding areas, but it's the only boot I can trim in for 8+ hours after I broke my foot.


----------



## TKLAWN

Greenery;1894025 said:


> Screw Keen...


Looks like a bunch of granola and sprout eating mother cafers!


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1893902 said:


> Anyone planning on a salt run?? CB you doing a salt run?? Trying to decide if this crap will ice up enough to warrant a salt run. Cant imagine there is any residue left.


Was slick out here on are fire call.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

$1.99 New Years gas is a reality.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1893980 said:


> In case djagusch checks here and not his texts.
> 
> Furthest north I'm checking. These walks are salted quite a bit.


Now that's some site check service right there. The text pic didn't come through. I might be good if temps stay warm as forecasted. Then again it's government paying so it might need salt.


----------



## BossPlow614

Greenery;1894025 said:


> Screw Keen...


Screw Cliff Bar. That's a bummer because they're pretty good!


----------



## qualitycut

Was just at cub and lots were fine


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Fair amount of drizzle falling driving around.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1894023 said:


> Pol - another thing your going to want is super glides for the skis on the ramp and deck. These will greatly improve traction when your walking around up there. I wouldn't use anything else, slippery is dangerous when your up there. Also super clamps rather than the screw in tie downs, much easier and you can clamp and unclamp from the ground.


Yep I'm for sure getting super clamps and glides. I was looking at the Marathon decks was hoping I could find a used one but the one I had found on Craigslist is gone.

It was probably rangers buddies


----------



## Greenery

Yeah I browsed through CL quick and there's not much on there.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1894059 said:


> $1.99 New Years gas is a reality.


Does that come with 15 cobs of corn?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;1894095 said:


> Does that come with 15 cobs of corn?


Nope. 87 octane. North Branch has E85 for $2.09


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

WBL, blacktop can hardly stand up on.

White and SLIcK!!!!


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;1894092 said:


> Yep I'm for sure getting super clamps and glides. I was looking at the Marathon decks was hoping I could find a used one but the one I had found on Craigslist is gone.
> 
> It was probably rangers buddies


These one are local and a little more reasonable price wise. They don't show an expandable on their site but I'm pretty sure they make one for around $23-2500. http://www.jetstreamtrailers.com/trailers.html#snowmobile


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;1893902 said:


> Anyone planning on a salt run?? CB you doing a salt run?? Trying to decide if this crap will ice up enough to warrant a salt run. Cant imagine there is any residue left.


I just got in from a run around town. All north facing exposures were completely snow and ice covered. Sunny areas had some melting where I had salted heavily before. I still blanketed everything.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1894105 said:


> WBL, blacktop can hardly stand up on.
> 
> White and SLIcK!!!!


Well... Guess I'm going to go salt...


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1894105 said:


> WBL, blacktop can hardly stand up on.
> 
> White and SLIcK!!!!


You need new shoes!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1894105 said:


> WBL, blacktop can hardly stand up on.
> 
> White and SLIcK!!!!


Reeaaalllly? Dang it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Nontreated blacktop at a town home just north and east of 96/35E.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1894117 said:


> You need new shoes!


I wear these since 98% of the people going onto my lots have less traction on their shoes. If it's slick to me in these boots, then I know it's really slick to flats, high heels, dress shoes, etc.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Nice thing is it's just a thin layer of ice. Minimal salt breaks it up and leaves a nice brine.

Won't be much residual, but with the nice weather coming, don't really need it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Nice doing walks in a hoodie and baseball cap.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1894130 said:


> Nice thing is it's just a thin layer of ice. Minimal salt breaks it up and leaves a nice brine.
> 
> Won't be much residual, but with the nice weather coming, don't really need it.


You mean _*crappy weather*_. Screw this cafe. Nothing better than 40º and boring out?!?!?!?!?! Maybe if you're in Iowa. Cafe this. Stupid Stupid Weather. This is dumb. Why don't you just go "like" nws' recent post if you think this is so nice. Screw this and screw you Jeremy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1894154 said:


> You mean _*crappy weather*_. Screw this cafe. Nothing better than 40º and boring out?!?!?!?!?! Maybe if you're in Iowa. Cafe this. Stupid Stupid Weather. This is dumb. Why don't you just go "like" nws' recent post if you think this is so nice. Screw this and screw you Jeremy.


Agreed.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1894154 said:


> You mean _*crappy weather*_. Screw this cafe. Nothing better than 40º and boring out?!?!?!?!?! Maybe if you're in Iowa. Cafe this. Stupid Stupid Weather. This is dumb. Why don't you just go "like" nws' recent post if you think this is so nice. Screw this and screw you Jeremy.


I can't help it if you don't go outside your comfort zone and get some contracts so you're getting paid to go take hockey classes.

Oh....


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1894154 said:


> You mean _*crappy weather*_. Screw this cafe. Nothing better than 40º and boring out?!?!?!?!?! Maybe if you're in Iowa. Cafe this. Stupid Stupid Weather. This is dumb. Why don't you just go "like" nws' recent post if you think this is so nice. Screw this and screw you Jeremy.


Definitely agree with the boring part


----------



## Doughboy12

Greenery;1894025 said:


> Screw Keen...


Interesting....I buy 8 out of the top 9.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1894157 said:


> I can't help it if you don't go outside your comfort zone and get some contracts so you're getting paid to go take hockey classes.
> 
> Oh....


I don't care about the money. I care about the Children!!!!! The children that can't make snow angels! The Children that can't make their own adorable Snowman! The Children that can't build snow forts! The Children that can't go skating for the first time at the local parks because their dad isn't cool enough to build an icerink in the backyard when the temps were actually cold! The children that want to have a snowball fight! Think about the Children!!!!!! Its Christmas time......its the least you could do.


----------



## Doughboy12

I don't realy like granola...I do go hiking and camping in the BWCA. Don't hug any trees while there though...
I also have ALL the power sport toys.


----------



## Doughboy12

When are we skating?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1894165 said:


> I don't care about the money. I care about the Children!!!!! The children that can't make snow angels! The Children that can't make their own adorable Snowman! The Children that can't build snow forts! The Children that can't go skating for the first time at the local parks because their dad isn't cool enough to build an icerink in the backyard when the temps were actually cold! The children that want to have a snowball fight! Think about the Children!!!!!! Its Christmas time......its the least you could do.


I'm with ya there. Although my kids have been having paintball wars.

I'll take 3" on the 22nd.

My schools are done for 2 weeks on the 21st.

I'm making money now. Dropping salt (extra) and minimal costs against the contracts..


----------



## skorum03

Doughboy12;1894168 said:


> When are we skating?


Not any time soon if we have a week in the 40s


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1894110 said:


> These one are local and a little more reasonable price wise. They don't show an expandable on their site but I'm pretty sure they make one for around $23-2500. http://www.jetstreamtrailers.com/trailers.html#snowmobile


Yeah they have a expandable I looked at them at haydays.

Hopefully we get some snow around here soon to ride. Got my new go pro last night too.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1894170 said:


> I'm with ya there. Although my kids have been having paintball wars.
> 
> I'll take 3" on the 22nd.
> 
> My schools are done for 2 weeks on the 21st.
> 
> I'm making money now. Dropping salt (extra) and minimal costs against the contracts..


Sounds good. I appreciate it. :waving:


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;1894171 said:


> Not any time soon if we have a week in the 40s


I think my rink will make it just fine. The last time we hit 40 it didn't melt at all. I just don't want full sun when it happens.


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1894175 said:


> I think my rink will make it just fine. The last time we hit 40 it didn't melt at all. I just don't want full sun when it happens.


If the rink the city does down the street from me isn't ready to go in about two weeks I might take matters in to my own hands.... They didn't even get a base down during the cold stretch we had.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Next Monday's storm.... KSTP mentioned...


----------



## Doughboy12

skorum03;1894177 said:


> If the rink the city does down the street from me isn't ready to go in about two weeks I might take matters in to my own hands.... They didn't even get a base down during the cold stretch we had.


City rink never start before December 1st...from what I remember.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I also think as the snowpack disappears, the temps will trend upwards at the end of the week.


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;1894177 said:


> If the rink the city does down the street from me isn't ready to go in about two weeks I might take matters in to my own hands.... They didn't even get a base down during the cold stretch we had.


Same thing here. Minneapolis didn't flood any rinks during the cold weather. Just getting started. Target date is the 23rd. Mines been ready for two weeks.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1894178 said:


> Next Monday's storm.... KSTP mentioned...


Thats not even close haha



Doughboy12;1894179 said:


> City rink never start before December 1st...from what I remember.


You'd think they would make an exception when we go sub zero in November


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1894180 said:


> I also think as the snowpack disappears, the temps will trend upwards at the end of the week.


Thats why I had hoped we would get something today. We have almost nothing here


----------



## Doughboy12

skorum03;1894183 said:


> You'd think they would make an exception when we go sub zero in November


A city being flexible and thinking outside the box....good one!
No offense CityGuy....;-)


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1894185 said:


> Thats why I had hoped we would get something today. We have almost nothing here


Just doubled back to Lino to drop salt at a bank. If anything it'll help dry it out.

Anyways, there is a TON of bare grass even up here where we got the heavier snows.

About the only snow left is in the piles.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1894194 said:


> Just doubled back to Lino to drop salt at a bank. If anything it'll help dry it out.
> 
> Anyways, there is a TON of bare grass even up here where we got the heavier snows.
> 
> About the only snow left is in the piles.


What a weird start to the year


----------



## Polarismalibu

skorum03;1894197 said:


> What a weird start to the year


I know it sucks!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hahahahaha..... Got back to the blacktop road I mentioned earlier. Tried to turn to head to my house, slid right past. There are 3 other tracks going into the ditch here.

Guess stuff is freezing over.

Even better bonus....Rockstars are 2/$3 now.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1894201 said:


> Hahahahaha..... Got back to the blacktop road I mentioned earlier. Tried to turn to head to my house, slid right past. There are 3 other tracks going into the ditch here.
> 
> Guess stuff is freezing over.
> 
> Even better bonus....Rockstars are 2/$3 now.


So your in the ditch now?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1894165 said:


> I don't care about the money. I care about the Children!!!!! The children that can't make snow angels! The Children that can't make their own adorable Snowman! The Children that can't build snow forts! The Children that can't go skating for the first time at the local parks because their dad isn't cool enough to build an icerink in the backyard when the temps were actually cold! The children that want to have a snowball fight! Think about the Children!!!!!! Its Christmas time......its the least you could do.


:laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1894201 said:


> Hahahahaha..... Got back to the blacktop road I mentioned earlier. Tried to turn to head to my house, slid right past. There are 3 other tracks going into the ditch here.
> 
> Guess stuff is freezing over.
> 
> Even better bonus....Rockstars are 2/$3 now.


Looks like you have rain headed your way


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1894204 said:


> Looks like you have rain headed your way


Agreed... blob of precip heading at Lwnmwrman...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Don't look now Lwnmwr but there's some precip headed your way!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1894204 said:


> Looks like you have rain headed your way





cbservicesllc;1894205 said:


> Agreed... blob of precip heading at Lwnmwrman...


Apparently 10:50 was the time to check the radar again. I just type slower than you guys I guess.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That'll slide just north of me it looks like.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1894209 said:


> That'll slide just north of me it looks like.


Isn't there some sort of magnet that pulls the moisture to you?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1894212 said:


> Isn't there some sort of magnet that pulls the moisture to you?


Seems that way.

Djagusch will have to deal with that. That blob is headed for the first property I posted tonight


----------



## NorthernProServ

Salt run complete


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like the southern tip is going to get me.

Just the tip.


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;1894214 said:


> Salt run complete


Was it worth doing?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I just hope that ain't a quick inch of snow.


----------



## Polarismalibu

grosser397;1893871 said:


> Princeton but work out of Rogers maple grove Plymouth area. Park some in Rogers


Are you selling that truck? Saw one on Craigslist sounds like the same truck


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;1894216 said:


> Was it worth doing?


Sidewalks that were done heavy before were ok. Just went light on the lots....used about half or a little more of a normal run....probably would of been ok with residual left over even.

But why pass up some payup Looks like a slow month anyway.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1894222 said:


> Sidewalks that were done heavy before were ok. Just went light on the lots....used about half or a little more of a normal run....probably would of been ok with residual left over even.
> 
> But why pass up some payup Looks like a slow month anyway.


My thoughts too. Wanted to test out my custom made cover. 

Now back to PS4.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1894217 said:


> I just hope that ain't a quick inch of snow.


That would be a ***** if that happened!!


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1894223 said:


> My thoughts too. Wanted to test out my custom made cover.
> 
> Now back to PS4.


How did it work? Would be nice to have them covered up when going through the car wash!

To bed for me, been up since 6am


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Slid north of me. Not sure if that was rain or snow.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Auger was on 2 and the spinner on 10 and I was doing about 20mph. Used about 1/3 of normal. Kinda feel guilty


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Polarismalibu;1894216 said:


> Was it worth doing?


Not really for my stuff


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1894231 said:


> Auger was on 2 and the spinner on 10 and I was doing about 20mph. Used about 1/3 of normal. Kinda feel guilty


That's how I was running too.


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1894231 said:


> Auger was on 2 and the spinner on 10 and I was doing about 20mph. Used about 1/3 of normal. Kinda feel guilty


Just dont feel bad next time you need to go heavy


----------



## 1997chevy

Big flakes falling by pine city. Railing has approx 1" on it


----------



## unit28

Just dew it. ......


----------



## ryde307

No snow but things are starting to freeze. I have been in chanhassen,excelsior, and deephaven. Heading bro Hopkins now. Heading out to salt lots and walks.


----------



## SnowGuy73

33° calm fog.


----------



## Green Grass

34 there are some slick spots.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Some serious melting going on this morning.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1894264 said:


> Some serious melting going on this morning.


Surprised me how much is melting.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1894278 said:


> Surprised me how much is melting.


Same here.


----------



## banonea

thinking I might have gotten a few too many paint fumes yesterday. Woke up this morning thinking that it was Sunday, tried to figure out why the hell my wife was at work when she had the weekend off.... Lol


----------



## Bill1090

32* with about 1/8" sleet on the ground melting nicely.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Anyone have or know anyone with a newer Toyota tundra?

Thoughts?


----------



## Doughboy12

Green Grass;1894278 said:


> Surprised me how much is melting.


This.....I hope the rink can take this. Been too warm too long.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1894313 said:


> Anyone have or know anyone with a newer Toyota tundra?
> 
> Thoughts?


No good thoughts. Probably would get banned if I said what I want to


----------



## banonea

other than piles of snow, for the most part most of the snow has melted here in Rochester. We are going out to do a gutter cleaning at one of our properties on Wednesday the roofs have melted off that far.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;1894315 said:


> This.....I hope the rink can take this. Been too warm too long.


There's a rink by a set of townhomes I do. When we had the 50 weather it mostly melted. This is just a back yard rink. Its still not back to where it was


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1894317 said:


> No good thoughts. Probably would get banned if I said what I want to


This............

I do like all the features they have....could never buy one.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1894318 said:


> other than piles of snow, for the most part most of the snow has melted here in Rochester. We are going out to do a gutter cleaning at one of our properties on Wednesday the roofs have melted off that far.


Won't be for a few more days before we are that far here. But we did get 6" more than you


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS says the storm next Sunday / Monday will be rain in the forecast discussion. Will still be 40 out.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1894325 said:


> NWS says the storm next Sunday / Monday will be rain in the forecast discussion. Will still be 40 out.


Haven't they pretty much been that way? At least down here


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1894325 said:


> NWS says the storm next Sunday / Monday will be rain in the forecast discussion. Will still be 40 out.


Local channel says a mix with a high of 35. I don't think we will have a white Christmas.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Flurries here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

And getting windy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1894329 said:


> Local channel says a mix with a high of 35. I don't think we will have a white Christmas.


3-4" around the 20th, 21st, 22nd.

Everyone will have their white Christmas.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1894313 said:


> Anyone have or know anyone with a newer Toyota tundra?
> 
> Thoughts?


O god........ you going to start a big garden and do farmers markets too?


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1894325 said:


> NWS says the storm next Sunday / Monday will be rain in the forecast discussion. Will still be 40 out.


Seen that yesterday
GFS


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1894333 said:


> 3-4" around the 20th, 21st, 22nd.
> 
> Everyone will have their white Christmas.


Shhhh. Don't scare it away.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1894333 said:


> 3-4" around the 20th, 21st, 22nd.
> 
> Everyone will have their white Christmas.


No. Not the 20-21. We have the wife's family Christmas in river falls.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Accu has a morning shower next Sunday, nothing for the rest of that week either.

Next mention of snow is 1.5" on the 23rd. 

For Stacy area anyways.

Then 2.2" on the 3rd of Jan.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1894313 said:


> Anyone have or know anyone with a newer Toyota tundra?
> 
> Thoughts?


I've heard that people love them... They also claim they're more American made than the big three... I've heard they're not without their issues for sure...


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1894333 said:


> 3-4" around the 20th, 21st, 22nd.
> 
> Everyone will have their white Christmas.


Wife is due on the 22nd with our 4th child. So count on snow for the 22nd.

We are screwed.


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1894313 said:


> Anyone have or know anyone with a newer Toyota tundra?
> 
> Thoughts?


Most commonly driven truck by women I think....


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1894325 said:


> NWS says the storm next Sunday / Monday will be rain in the forecast discussion. Will still be 40 out.


That'll change...


----------



## Ranger620

SnowGuy73;1894313 said:


> Anyone have or know anyone with a newer Toyota tundra?
> 
> Thoughts?


Distant friend has one. Rode in it for like 1 mile. He seems to like it. This is his second one. Thats as much help as I can be (not much)


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Mike Lynch just said on 'cco "above avg temps for the next 2 weeks, until just before Christmas".

Apparently he looks at AccuWeather too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1894334 said:


> O god........ you going to start a big garden and do farmers markets too?


I don't get it....


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1894349 said:


> I've heard that people love them... They also claim they're more American made than the big three... I've heard they're not without their issues for sure...


I like the look.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ranger620;1894354 said:


> Distant friend has one. Rode in it for like 1 mile. He seems to like it. This is his second one. Thats as much help as I can be (not much)


I don't know anyone with one so any help is still help!


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1894352 said:


> Most commonly driven truck by women I think....


I thought that was the f150?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1894351 said:


> *Wife is due on the 22nd* with our 4th child. So count on snow for the 22nd.
> 
> *We are screwed*.


Don't know about all of us, but at least one of us was.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1894365 said:


> Don't know about all of us, but at least one of us was.


Hope you get 18 inches of snow that day. Then you would be screwed too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

John Dee already calling it a winter???? WHHHHAAAAAA>>>>????????????

Monday, December 08, 2014

GENERAL PICTURE:

Things will remain fairly quiet as far as new snow goes in the next 7-10 days and to add insult to injury…temps will rise into the upper 30's to low 40's in most of the Northwoods by late this week and into the weekend and there may be a bit of light rain in all of the region later this week.

1-4 DAY FORECAST:

Some light snows will work across the upper Great Lakes region in the next 24 hours, bringing a general 1-3" to areas there. See maps for more.

Some light rains or mixed precip will fall in the southern ½ to 2/3rds of the region in the next 24 hours and then Things will be fairly quiet across the region tomorrow, Wednesday and Thursday.

Temps run above freezing in all but the Dakotas, MN and far NW WI today and then all of the Northwoods will remain below freezing for tomorrow and Wednesday, with mid 30's creeping into the Northwoods by Thursday.

5-10 DAY FORECAST:

The weekend and early next week looks to be a "grin and bear it" time frame for snow lovers in the Midwest, with temps in the northern ½ of the Midwest (including the Northwoods) rising into the 40's. Most highs in the Northwoods will top out in the low 40's. It also looks like lows will drop back below freezing at night during the warm spell this weekend and early next week.

Some light rains look to work into much of MN, IA and western sections of IL, WI and the UP later Saturday night into Sunday and then will work east through the rest of the region for later Sunday into Monday. At this point, most rainfall totals look to be under .20".

Temps do look to cool back to below average in the northern ½ of the region by later Monday or early Tuesday, but little in the way of new snow looks to accompany the colder temps.

MY FEELINGS ON THE REST OF THIS MONTH AND PERHAPS SEASON:

So there is no question that the pattern has made a dramatic change from that seen much of last winter and through most of November this year. The big question is now: "Will this new pattern be the repeating one for the rest of this winter?"

My honest answer to that question is that it is way too early to make that call. The current pattern was a strong fear of mine for this winter and was the foundation for my seasonal outlook. With that said, there are some signs from the models that as we head through next week and into the period up to the 24th, temps will return to being consistently below average and some light snow events are seen. Not a return to the pattern seen in November, but still hope for at least no more thaws in the north.

I continue to think that the rest of this month will say a lot about what the rest of the season will be like for the Midwest and other areas of the US.

-John


----------



## ryde307

I hope this winter isn't a bust. With 50% of our income being snow it can make a big change.
In the positive I am heading down to Ritchie bros today to look at stuff because I can't make the live auction on Wed. They just happen to be a half mile from cabelas so I obviously need to go buy a new shotgun finally.
Does anyone want me to look at or take pics of anything at Ritchie bros?


----------



## andersman02

Sooooo, hows it look jan 7th- 18th... Going to lutsen that weekend then hoping on a plane right away to AZ for a week


----------



## qualitycut

Coating of snow here


----------



## banonea

decided to wear some type of mask today......


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1894380 said:


> I hope this winter isn't a bust. With 50% of our income being snow it can make a big change.
> In the positive I am heading down to Ritchie bros today to look at stuff because I can't make the live auction on Wed. They just happen to be a half mile from cabelas so I obviously need to go buy a new shotgun finally.
> Does anyone want me to look at or take pics of anything at Ritchie bros?


My Dad and I were headed down there today to check out some things. Now I'm stuck home with more sick kids. :realmad: Look for a guy driving a blue Jetta. That would be sss sr.

Are you buying some of those Low Hour Cat Skids.


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1894386 said:


> decided to wear some type of mask today......


Go spend $30 on a 3m respirator at Napa or Oreily. They're comfortable and you won't smell a thing.


----------



## skorum03

ryde307;1894380 said:


> I hope this winter isn't a bust. With 50% of our income being snow it can make a big change.
> In the positive I am heading down to Ritchie bros today to look at stuff because I can't make the live auction on Wed. They just happen to be a half mile from cabelas so I obviously need to go buy a new shotgun finally.
> Does anyone want me to look at or take pics of anything at Ritchie bros?


I'm with ya. I would say maybe 1/3 of my income is from winter. But with that said, about 2/3 of my winter months income is not on a contract so, SNOW!


----------



## qualitycut

I feel like that winter we plowed just a few times started out with a snow or 2 in November and then plowed like 4 times the rest of the winter


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1894362 said:


> I like the look.


Obviously they are doing something right... Ford copied them for 2015...


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;1894398 said:


> I'm with ya. I would say maybe 1/3 of my income is from winter. But with that said, about 2/3 of my winter months income is not on a contract so, SNOW!


Don't lose hope yet. I always remind myself that these weather guys aren't thinking snow plowing. If we get enough little clippers it will be a good winter. It might not be much for a season total. A couple years ago when we only got 20" I still plowed 9 times some how.


----------



## qualitycut

That bottom one looks nice.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1894405 said:


> It might not be much for a season total. A couple years ago when we only got 20" I still plowed 9 times some how.


No comment lol...


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1894401 said:


> I feel like that winter we plowed just a few times started out with a snow or 2 in November and then plowed like 4 times the rest of the winter


Yeah that year was BRUTAL... We did get to start Cleanups and Dethatching in March though...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We will still get 15-20+ plowings in. No worries.


SSS might be doing his 2" at 1.25 a couple of times, but we will get 20+ plowing in.


----------



## djagusch

SSS Inc.;1894405 said:


> Don't lose hope yet. I always remind myself that these weather guys aren't thinking snow plowing. If we get enough little clippers it will be a good winter. It might not be much for a season total. A couple years ago when we only got 20" I still plowed 9 times some how.


With your ruler surprise it wasn't 15 times for 20"s. Pretty sure that is what quality was thinking.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1894405 said:


> Don't lose hope yet. I always remind myself that these weather guys aren't thinking snow plowing. If we get enough little clippers it will be a good winter. It might not be much for a season total. A couple years ago when we only got 20" I still plowed 9 times some how.


Is that the winter I was complaining in December about no snow and you said its not over. Then in January and February it snowed every other day it seemed. I think that's how this season will be........ I hope.

Get my pm?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Everything is white here.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1894313 said:


> Anyone have or know anyone with a newer Toyota tundra?
> 
> Thoughts?


Time to trade in the Chevy?

My uncle lives in FL and has a 2wd one and he likes it but doesn't haul much with it.


----------



## banonea

just starting to get some flakes in Rochester in right now


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1894402 said:


> Obviously they are doing something right... Ford copied them for 2015...


Interesting! Ford looks sharp too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Someone with ANOTHER truck (this time a salt truck instead of a sweeper) WAY off the freeway.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1894422 said:


> Time to trade in the Chevy?
> 
> My uncle lives in FL and has a 2wd one and he likes it but doesn't haul much with it.


Thinking about it.

I haven't tested drove one or anything, figure I'd ask before I potentially waste my time.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Not a flake here


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1894408 said:


> No comment lol...


:laughing: You're total was six plowings if I added right. Not like we were that far off. 
Its was like 22" in Minneapolis. And for those keeping track most of our stuff is actually a 1.5" trigger I just like 2" so there is no doubt. That was the first time ever that we actually plowed every last inch that did come. That's unusual as a good chunk of our season totals never gets plowed. Some melts. A bunch of 1/2" storms never get touched etc. etc. But not that winter.


----------



## SSS Inc.

djagusch;1894414 said:


> With your ruler surprise it wasn't 15 times for 20"s. Pretty sure that is what quality was thinking.


My ruler is spot on. Not only that I also use hockey pucks since they are exactly 1" thick. Quality is just bitter he doesn't get as much as me. And I'm bitter I don't get what Lwnmwr does. I will never falsely report totals!!!



jimslawnsnow;1894418 said:


> Is that the winter I was complaining in December about no snow and you said its not over. Then in January and February it snowed every other day it seemed. I think that's how this season will be........ I hope.
> 
> Get my pm?


No, that was two years ago when it started in Late December and kept going until April. I was talking 2011-12 I think. And no I didn't get any new PM's.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1894418 said:


> Is that the winter I was complaining in December about no snow and you said its not over. Then in January and February it snowed every other day it seemed. I think that's how this season will be........ I hope.


That was 2012-13... Lwnmwrman said winter's over and we got snow till April... (you until May)


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1894434 said:


> Interesting! Ford looks sharp too.


And Ford took off like 7-800 pounds using aluminum...


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1894442 said:


> My ruler is spot on. Not only that I also use hockey pucks since they are exactly 1" thick. Quality is just bitter he doesn't get as much as me. And I'm bitter I don't get what Lwnmwr does. I will never falsely report totals!!!
> 
> :laughing:
> 
> No, that was two years ago when it started in Late December and kept going until April. I was talking 2011-12 I think. And no I didn't get any new PM's.


You beat me to it this time... :waving:


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;1894402 said:


> Obviously they are doing something right... Ford copied them for 2015...


Yep, that's an exact copy.
box, 4 doors, 4 tires, and an engine... what were they thinking...? Gonna get sued for that exact copy for sure... :laughing::laughing::laughing:
I see a red one and a black one...they have to be different in all reality.


----------



## skorum03

Light snow in riverfalls


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1894448 said:


> That was 2012-13... Lwnmwrman said winter's over and we got snow till April... (you until May)


I think Jims comments were from the year before. I had to break out some of my fun snow history facts if I recall.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1894402 said:


> Obviously they are doing something right... Ford copied them for 2015...


They just made it look more like a superduty


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;1894453 said:


> Yep, that's an exact copy.
> box, 4 doors, 4 tires, and an engine... what were they thinking...? Gonna get sued for that exact copy for sure...
> I see a red one and a black one...they have to be different in all reality.


Looks more like burnt orange and tuxedo black to me... :waving:

I get what your saying, but I was just saying their redesign looks more like a tundra than an f-150... :salute:


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;1894461 said:


> They just made it look more like a superduty


I sure wish our trucks had HID's by now...my only big gripe about them. I bet it will be a option in 2016. The F-150 has had that option for the last 1-2 years I believe.


----------



## andersman02

Line x or rhino liner?


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1894464 said:


> I get what your saying, but I was just saying their redesign looks more like a tundra than an f-150... :salute:


I agree when I first saw it too.
Saw the 2015 at the state fair this year, looks pretty good in person.


----------



## NorthernProServ

andersman02;1894466 said:


> Line x or rhino liner?


Line X guy here.


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;1894464 said:


> Looks more like burnt orange and tuxedo black to me... :waving:
> 
> I get what your saying, but I was just saying their redesign looks more like a tundra than an f-150... :salute:


Yep, I got what you were saying...and I am saying the only thing those 2 trucks have in common is they are trucks....I agree to disagree....Thumbs Up :salute:

Edit: Note, I'm not a Ford or Toyota guy... I like them all, and chose to drive a GMC...


----------



## NorthernProServ




----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1894450 said:


> And Ford took off like 7-800 pounds using aluminum...


I've had enough aluminum trailers to wonder if that was a good idea or not.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

andersman02;1894466 said:


> Line x or rhino liner?


Rhino here.


----------



## skorum03

I suppose I can take my plow off now huh? And get my deere back from the dealer who has had it for a month and not called me to let me know its done yet.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Collections is the best part about this job.

"Oh, but we never received an invoice".

"It's right here on my desk, I'll mail it out Friday".

"If you ever need to be paid, just stop in and I'll cut you a check" ---- stopped in, they've sold the store. Still own the building, but have sold the store.

"I submitted it yesterday, I'm sure it'll be paid within 30 days".




Sent out two certified letters today saying balance paid in full by December 31, or we are done with the property.


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;1894465 said:


> I sure wish our trucks had HID's by now...my only big gripe about them. I bet it will be a option in 2016. The F-150 has had that option for the last 1-2 years I believe.


My lights are bright enough I think. Plus that led bar behind my grill really lights things up!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1894465 said:


> I sure wish our trucks had HID's by now...my only big gripe about them. I bet it will be a option in 2016. The F-150 has had that option for the last 1-2 years I believe.


Funny... my Dodge has HID lights.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Can someone explain this to me....

http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckar...16&compaction=on&mean_mt=on&max_mt=on&mean=on

Look at the hourly precip forecast.

The models all show a line going up, pretty much all week at a 30 degree angle, yet it's supposed to be dry all week.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1894516 said:


> Can someone explain this to me....
> 
> http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckar...16&compaction=on&mean_mt=on&max_mt=on&mean=on
> 
> Look at the hourly precip forecast.
> 
> The models all show a line going up, pretty much all week at a 30 degree angle, yet it's supposed to be dry all week.


I was looking at that a day ago. The snow continues down too


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1894516 said:


> Can someone explain this to me....
> 
> http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckar...16&compaction=on&mean_mt=on&max_mt=on&mean=on
> 
> Look at the hourly precip forecast.
> 
> The models all show a line going up, pretty much all week at a 30 degree angle, yet it's supposed to be dry all week.


Well....I'll give it a try. First of all its really not a lot of precip over that period it just looks like something when the scale only goes to .16. Plus you say all the models but thats just the gfs so maybe they are an outlier right now and nws isn't using it in their forecast. Four days to squeeze out a 1/10th of an inch is not very much. Now tonight when there is a huge spike at the end of the meteogram it will make more sense. If something on there forced the scale to go up to a half inch on the chart that 30º incline would look pretty darn flat.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1894526 said:


> Well....I'll give it a try. First of all its really not a lot of precip over that period it just looks like something when the scale only goes to .16. Plus you say all the models but thats just the gfs so maybe they are an outlier right now and nws isn't using it in their forecast. Four days to squeeze out a 1/10th of an inch is not very much. Now tonight when there is a huge spike at the end of the meteogram it will make more sense. If something on there forced the scale to go up to a half inch on the chart that 30º incline would look pretty darn flat.


The NAMs are doing it too.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1894538 said:


> The NAMs are doing it too.


It shows up just barely on both the nams and gfs' maps but its so light its nothing.


----------



## Camden

I don't know if there's a clear answer for this but if the typical application rate of salt is 800lbs/acre. How much would be needed to melt away 1" of snow at our current temps?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1894526 said:


> Well....I'll give it a try. First of all its really not a lot of precip over that period it just looks like something when the scale only goes to .16. Plus you say all the models but thats just the gfs so maybe they are an outlier right now and nws isn't using it in their forecast. Four days to squeeze out a 1/10th of an inch is not very much. Now tonight when there is a huge spike at the end of the meteogram it will make more sense. If something on there forced the scale to go up to a half inch on the chart that 30º incline would look pretty darn flat.


This......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1894546 said:


> I don't know if there's a clear answer for this but if the typical application rate of salt is 800lbs/acre. How much would be needed to melt away 1" of snow at our current temps?


17 oz????????


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Camden;1894546 said:


> I don't know if there's a clear answer for this but if the typical application rate of salt is 800lbs/acre. How much would be needed to melt away 1" of snow at our current temps?


Wet snow, dry snow, how much traffic in the lot? 1" can be a lot to burn off. Good reason to have a 1" trigger


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Centerville Lake....


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Camden;1894546 said:


> I don't know if there's a clear answer for this but if the typical application rate of salt is 800lbs/acre. How much would be needed to melt away 1" of snow at our current temps?










Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

MNPLOWCO;1894562 said:


> Thumbs Up


x=10 y=3...........Just sayin'


----------



## MNPLOWCO

SSS Inc.;1894564 said:


> x=10 y=3...........Just sayin'


Fine! If you want to get technical.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1894551 said:


> 17 oz????????


Huh?



NICHOLS LANDSCA;1894552 said:


> Wet snow, dry snow, how much traffic in the lot? 1" can be a lot to try and burn off. Good reason to have a 1" trigger


I agree. I treated everything last night and when I woke up this morning there were areas that hadn't melted away. So instead of plowing I blasted it with salt. All that did was turn it into slush so I obviously didn't put enough down to melt it completely.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1894554 said:


> Centerville Lake....


And then these dumb cafés put rescuers at risk to save their dumb a..


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22;1894554 said:


> Centerville Lake....


Those are actually "Plastic stupid ice fisherman decoys" The Fish get them at
Gills Fleet farm to lure early ice fishermen to the depths for some good eats!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Camden;1894569 said:


> Huh?
> 
> I agree. I treated everything last night and when I woke up this morning there were areas that hadn't melted away. So instead of plowing I blasted it with salt. All that did was turn it into slush so I obviously didn't put enough down to melt it completely.


The slush should be gone by this afternoon if there is enough traffic. Otherwise it will be gone tomorrow


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

MNPLOWCO;1894573 said:


> Those are actually "Plastic stupid ice fisherman decoys" The Fish get them at
> Gills Fleet farm to lure early ice fishermen to the depths for some good eats!


Now that's funny


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1894570 said:


> And then these dumb cafés put rescuers at risk to save their dumb a..


Stupid people keep guys like me in business! Thumbs Up


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

cbservicesllc;1894577 said:


> Stupid people keep guys like me in business! Thumbs Up


You're a coroner?


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1894580 said:


> You're a coroner?


Ha! Think earlier in the ice rescue timeline...


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1894554 said:


> Centerville Lake....


One of my guys couldn't make it in this morning because he said his fish house started sinking overnight and he had to get it moved. I guess the ice sagged about 1' in 8 hours.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

cbservicesllc;1894588 said:


> Ha! Think earlier in the ice rescue timeline...


I know, but don't you just want to slap them and ask what their malfunction is?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Camden;1894589 said:


> One of my guys couldn't make it in this morning because he said his fish house started sinking overnight and he had to get it moved. I guess the ice sagged about 1' in 8 hours.


You wouldn't catch me on the ice yet


----------



## Polarismalibu

A lot if lakes just north of the cites are good to drive cars or 1/2 to a on in most spots


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1894569 said:


> Huh?
> 
> I agree. I treated everything last night and when I woke up this morning there were areas that hadn't melted away. So instead of plowing I blasted it with salt. All that did was turn it into slush so I obviously didn't put enough down to melt it completely.


I was tongue in cheek with the 17 oz. Not to give your grief, but it was a "how much should I charge to xxxxxx?" question.

I'm back spot spreading my walks that I salted last night. Didn't get rid of 100%. Probably should have just spread normal rate, as I'll almost be there after this app and I wouldn't have had to do it a second time.

The parking lots I did were white at noon, but now have melted off where I spread the salt. Where I didn't, it was still white.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS I sent another pm. Let me know if this one makes it


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1894635 said:


> SSS I sent another pm. Let me know if this one makes it


I got this one. The other one you sent apparently didn't make it through. 
Anyway, no big deal.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1894651 said:


> I got this one. The other one you sent apparently didn't make it through.
> Anyway, no big deal.


Who knows. Had another member couldn't pm me either even though we had pmed several that day. Plow site has spooks in it.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1894603 said:


> ...in most spots


there's the problem...when you find them it's too late.prsport


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1894593 said:


> I know, but don't you just want to slap them and ask what their malfunction is?


Oh yeah... most times...


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Holy cow guys, we were fifth down in the weather thread


----------



## Doughboy12

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1894711 said:


> Holy cow guys, we were fifth down in the weather thread


I saw that....  :crying:


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1894687 said:


> there's the problem...when you find them it's too late.prsport


That's why you gotta know the lake on early ice


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1894718 said:


> That's why you gotta know the lake on early ice


Tell that to the guy who went through Lake Elysian in Jan or Feb when it had been -10 to -20 for a week or more. Seems the carp got to swimming in a circle and ate the good ice away. No such thing as "good ice!"

NEW CLIP HERE


----------



## Doughboy12

Some stats about Minnesota ICE fatalities.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1894723 said:


> Tell that to the guy who went through Lake Elysian in Jan or Feb when it had been -10 to -20 for a week or more. Seems the carp got to swimming in a circle and ate the good ice away. No such thing as "good ice!"
> 
> NEW CLIP HERE


No there is good ice just not safe ice. If you know the lake well and have a bit of common sense you will be fine. I mean snowguy hasn't gone threw yet


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hey Hamel (City Guy). Do you know anything about a new Asphalt Distributor Truck you guys might be buying? I'm looking at a picture of your old little 1200 gallon one that I would be interested in. Word on the street is you guys might be trading it in.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well, lack of work is already taking its toll. Main shoveler guy just texted to quit. That didn't take long.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1894763 said:


> Well, lack of work is already taking its toll. Main shoveler guy just texted to quit. That didn't take long.


Probably would have quit if it had been busy too


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1894769 said:


> Probably would have quit if it had been busy too


He's one of the two that would go shovel for 30+ hours if needed.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1894763 said:


> Well, lack of work is already taking its toll. Main shoveler guy just texted to quit. That didn't take long.


Yeah I'm surprised I haven't had my main summer guy quit yet


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;1894776 said:


> Yeah I'm surprised I haven't had my main summer guy quit yet


Makes me.feel lucky that my shovelers don't have the ambitions to do anything till i call them. Just got back one of the best guys that i have had work with us back at the start of the season, he went to school for welding, got a welding job on a assembly line, found that he didn't like it. Now he has a couple of interviews for the same thing but in a trucking company,more one off work. Hate to loose him, even gave him a raise when he came back. he is one of those guys that will run right with me and my brother but at the same time i won't hold him back.


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1894782 said:


> Makes me.feel lucky that my shovelers don't have the ambitions to do anything till i call them. Just got back one of the best guys that i have had work with us back at the start of the season, he went to school for welding, got a welding job on a assembly line, found that he didn't like it. Now he has a couple of interviews for the same thing but in a trucking company,more one off work. Hate to loose him, even gave him a raise when he came back. he is one of those guys that will run right with me and my brother but at the same time i won't hold him back.


My main guy is like that too. Hardest worker I have seen. He's always broke though so I'm sure he won't make it threw winter. Sucks cuz it will take two guys to replace him in the summer


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;1894788 said:


> My main guy is like that too. Hardest worker I have seen. He's always broke though so I'm sure he won't make it threw winter. Sucks cuz it will take two guys to replace him in the summer


The worst part is he just married his girlfriend of 18 years as well....


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1894791 said:


> The worst part is he just married his girlfriend of 18 years as well....


Yep mine just got married too and had a kid on the way. His wife complains to me more about money then he dose


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;1894794 said:


> Yep mine just got married too and had a kid on the way. His wife complains to me more about money then he dose


Mine has 2 kids with her, he is my brother's best friend so i grew up with him, and she is a *****.....


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1894798 said:


> Mine has 2 kids with her, he is my brother's best friend so i grew up with him, and she is a *****.....


Mine is the gf brother in law.


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;1894801 said:


> Mine is the gf brother in law.


Family, I'm telling ya......


----------



## Ranger620

If these main guys are as good as you guys say they are put them on salary. They would have to maybe take a pay cut in the summer but would still have money in the winter. Lots of ways to make it work if you wanna think out side the box


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;1894813 said:


> If these main guys are as good as you guys say they are put them on salary. They would have to maybe take a pay cut in the summer but would still have money in the winter. Lots of ways to make it work if you wanna think out side the box


I thought about that,but i cannot bring myself to put anyone on salary, not even my brother.

It sucks but i have never been the type of person that expects a person to work for someone when they want/need more. I had my brother talk to me about a opportunity to make $5,000.00 a month to deliver papers. He would have worked about 30 hours a month, good money for the time into it. I told him to take it or i would fire him so he had to. I did this alone for many years before i had help, i would do it again if needed, just wouldn't need as many customers. ......


----------



## albhb3

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1894598 said:


> You wouldn't catch me on the ice yet


why not red lake its full throttle.. just north of the citys 12+


----------



## snowman55

Can't pay a labor job salary . No good when DOL comes calling. Well, you could pay salary but you still have to pay overtime. Good thing the gov't is there to protect employees because they are too stupid to negotiate for their own labor. 

Gonna be tough but my goal this year is to keep my guys on all winter 35 hrs week. Wash and detail every piece of equipment.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1894763 said:


> Well, lack of work is already taking its toll. Main shoveler guy just texted to quit. That didn't take long.


Yeah... starting to feel it here a little too... anyone else do seasonal "unenjoyment"? Lwnmwrman and I have discussed a little...


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1894759 said:


> Hey Hamel (City Guy). Do you know anything about a new Asphalt Distributor Truck you guys might be buying? I'm looking at a picture of your old little 1200 gallon one that I would be interested in. Word on the street is you guys might be trading it in.


We are not 100 % sure yet on chassis. We know it's a cab over and new distributer. All computerized.

Stay away from the unit. Trust me.


----------



## cbservicesllc

snowman55;1894823 said:


> Can't pay a labor job salary . No good when DOL comes calling. Well, you could pay salary but you still have to pay overtime. Good thing the gov't is there to protect employees because they are too stupid to negotiate for their own labor.
> 
> Gonna be tough but my goal this year is to keep my guys on all winter 35 hrs week. Wash and detail every piece of equipment.


This... closest you can get is what's called "fluctuating work week"... You still have to pay OT, but it's only at half time...


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;1894824 said:


> Yeah... starting to feel it here a little too... anyone else do seasonal "unenjoyment"? Lwnmwrman and I have discussed a little...


My dad use to do that at the quarry he worked at. My BIL did that last year at the place he works at.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1894824 said:


> Yeah... starting to feel it here a little too... anyone else do seasonal "unenjoyment"? Lwnmwrman and I have discussed a little...


Yeah everyday I get a text from one guy asking about that


----------



## Ranger620

snowman55;1894823 said:


> Can't pay a labor job salary . No good when DOL comes calling. Well, you could pay salary but you still have to pay overtime. Good thing the gov't is there to protect employees because they are too stupid to negotiate for their own labor.
> 
> Gonna be tough but my goal this year is to keep my guys on all winter 35 hrs week. Wash and detail every piece of equipment.


For a larger companys I agree but for a small company to take one guy and give him a title you can turn hourly into salary.


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;1894835 said:


> For a larger companys I agree but for a small company to take one guy and give him a title you can turn hourly into salary.


Or just call him a supervisor....done.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;1894801 said:


> Mine is the gf brother in law.


Hahaha same here


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1894825 said:


> We are not 100 % sure yet on chassis. We know it's a cab over and new distributer. All computerized.
> 
> Stay away from the unit. Trust me.


If you wouldn't mind pm me the reason why to stay away. The truck is old as the hills but the tank is what i would want it for. Looks clean in my pictures. Do you drive a GMC? Might have spotted your truck in one of the pictures.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1894835 said:


> For a larger companys I agree but for a small company to take one guy and give him a title you can turn hourly into salary.


If you saw the texts I got after he quit, I don't care if all of my guys leave.

This is a guy all the other guys had to babysit in the summer. He would shovel like a SOB and I would give him all the hours I could.

He quits the calls me an A** hole mF'er. Said if he didn't have kids he would have kicked my a** last summer.

Other guys have quit in the middle of the day because of him, more than one.

I should have fired him long ago, but kept him around because I felt sorry for his mental abilities.


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;1894841 said:


> Or just call him a supervisor....done.


Exactly a "supervisor" can maintain a salary position.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1894850 said:


> If you wouldn't mind pm me the reason why to stay away. The truck is old as the hills but the tank is what i would want it for. Looks clean in my pictures. Do you drive a GMC? Might have spotted your truck in one of the pictures.


Chevy, blueish grey color 4 door


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1894859 said:


> Chevy, blueish grey color 4 door


Nope, this was a GMC. See pic.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1894865 said:


> Nope, this was a GMC. See pic.


If you look between the hose on the left next to the white car is my truck.

The black one is a sewer rat.


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;1894873 said:


> If you look between the hose on the left next to the white car is my truck.
> 
> The black one is a sewer rat.


SSS I forgot to add in the pm that the diesel is hit or miss on lighting and staying on.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1894852 said:


> If you saw the texts I got after he quit, I don't care if all of my guys leave.
> 
> This is a guy all the other guys had to babysit in the summer. He would shovel like a SOB and I would give him all the hours I could.
> 
> He quits the calls me an A** hole mF'er. Said if he didn't have kids he would have kicked my a** last summer.
> 
> Other guys have quit in the middle of the day because of him, more than one.
> 
> I should have fired him long ago, but kept him around because I felt sorry for his mental abilities.


Sounds like it worked out for the best, dont half to pay unemployment.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1894835 said:


> For a larger companys I agree but for a small company to take one guy and give him a title you can turn hourly into salary.


Problem is if DOLI comes calling someone will talk... They always do... they are going to find out that person was actually operational, classify them as blue collar, and hit you with fines and backpay...

The green industry and anything to do with snow removal really needs to get some legislation or something going to make it easier to get that done for those that want to do it...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1894831 said:


> Yeah everyday I get a text from one guy asking about that


Haha, you too?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1894852 said:


> If you saw the texts I got after he quit, I don't care if all of my guys leave.
> 
> This is a guy all the other guys had to babysit in the summer. He would shovel like a SOB and I would give him all the hours I could.
> 
> He quits the calls me an A** hole mF'er. Said if he didn't have kids he would have kicked my a** last summer.
> 
> Other guys have quit in the middle of the day because of him, more than one.
> 
> I should have fired him long ago, but kept him around because I felt sorry for his mental abilities.


Good riddance...


----------



## CityGuy

SSS did you get the pm?


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1894852 said:


> If you saw the texts I got after he quit, I don't care if all of my guys leave.
> 
> This is a guy all the other guys had to babysit in the summer. He would shovel like a SOB and I would give him all the hours I could.
> 
> He quits the calls me an A** hole mF'er. Said if he didn't have kids he would have kicked my a** last summer.


well if the shoe fits lmwr... Does it fit


----------



## banonea

I have discover in my search for a Unimount plow for this truck that people are bat**** crazy......

Called on 5 plows today and not a 1 of them were below $1300.00 for JUST THE PLOW SIDE......

One guy wanted $1400.00 for about plow that was a "mystery" that didn't work. So i i decided to put my spare ultra mount on.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1894865 said:


> Nope, this was a GMC. See pic.


The building to the right with the dock door is where our skid was stolen last year. Very close to where the cops fill up their cars


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1894893 said:


> SSS did you get the pm?


Yes....Thank you. I sent a reply as well.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1894903 said:


> The building to the right with the dock door is where our skid was stolen last year. Very close to where the cops fill up their cars


Really? I assumed that was the public works building. Maybe it is and you plow it?


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1894873 said:


> If you look between the hose on the left next to the white car is my truck.
> 
> The black one is a sewer rat.


The mini van!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My guys all claim unemployment in the winter.

They then report whatever hours they work when we plow.

If I can find them extra work, I do, and they work if they want.

Some do, some are happy with getting the unemployment.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1894909 said:


> Really? I assumed that was the public works building. Maybe it is and you plow it?


I meant to say the white building in the background


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

albhb3;1894897 said:


> well if the shoe fits lmwr... Does it fit


When a guy constantly screws up and follows directions, you have to direct him back in line, right?

I've heard other guys and the way they deal with their employees, I think I'm pretty low key.


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1894902 said:


> I have discover in my search for a Unimount plow for this truck that people are bat**** crazy......
> 
> Called on 5 plows today and not a 1 of them were below $1300.00 for JUST THE PLOW SIDE......
> 
> One guy wanted $1400.00 for about plow that was a "mystery" that didn't work. So i i decided to put my spare ultra mount on.


I was kinda thing that wold be the case. I would probably have been around $1500 for the one that was on that truck.


----------



## snowman55

Doughboy12;1894841 said:


> Or just call him a supervisor....done.


Trust no one. All it takes is that 1 guy to raise a stink and dept of labor , unemployment, workers comp, and other governmental agencies, will make your small operation a no operation. Do some google searches happens all the time.

Ridiculous but this is what our system has become.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1894911 said:


> The mini van!!


oPretty sure that is my truck? Could be wrong. Can't zoom in enough


----------



## Ranger620

snowman55;1894922 said:


> Trust no one. All it takes is that 1 guy to raise a stink and dept of labor , unemployment, workers comp, and other governmental agencies, will make your small operation a no operation. Do some google searches happens all the time.
> 
> Ridiculous but this is what our system has become.


So just curious as I dont feel like googling it.
If I hire 6 guys and really want the one guy to stick around the others if they stay they stay. I take that one guy call him job soup. You telling me he cant get in the trenches with the other guys?? Keep in mind they answer to him and he answers to you.


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;1894934 said:


> So just curious as I dont feel like googling it.
> If I hire 6 guys and really want the one guy to stick around the others if they stay they stay. I take that one guy call him job soup. You telling me he cant get in the trenches with the other guys?? Keep in mind they answer to him and he answers to you.


Make him do the time cards of "his" crew. Done.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1894881 said:


> Haha, you too?


Yep it's extremely annoying


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bano. Any pics of the finished paint?


----------



## snowman55

Nope you can't he has to be able to determine his own hours cannot be required to do labor or required to work overtime.Or be highly compensated over $100,000. 

I am not a lawyer but my understanding from the one I pay and the govt agencies who has graced me with a visit.


----------



## Ranger620

snowman55;1894951 said:


> Nope you can't he has to be able to determine his own hours cannot be required to do labor or required to work overtime.Or be highly compensated over $100,000.
> 
> I am not a lawyer but my understanding from the one I pay and the govt agencies who has graced me with a visit.


Above and beyond my pay grade I guess. Wonder how these construction companies do it??


----------



## Doughboy12

snowman55;1894951 said:


> Nope you can't he has to be able to determine his own hours cannot be required to do labor or required to work overtime.Or be highly compensated over $100,000.
> 
> I am not a lawyer but my understanding from the one I pay and the govt agencies who has graced me with a visit.


Most highly compensated people I know are on salary. I am on salary and don't set my own hours. I don't nessisarily do "labor" but AFAIK there are people that do. 
As far as overtime goes...a salary is paid and the work load is expected to be completed. 
We have Engineers on salary that have been on overtime for over a year straight, because they are behind schedule.

Might be time to hire a better lawyer.


----------



## olsonbro

LwnmwrMan22;1894912 said:


> My guys all claim unemployment in the winter.
> 
> They then report whatever hours they work when we plow.
> 
> If I can find them extra work, I do, and they work if they want.
> 
> Some do, some are happy with getting the unemployment.


We do the same, we keep 8 people on 40 hr weeks year round. All the other staff gets laid off and for the most part collects unemployment. It keeps them with a little cash through the winter if it doesn't snow much. But we don't pay them cash, every penny gets reported for their payroll. It works pretty well and allows us to keep some very good people. Many of them want the lay off and ice fish all winter. Others want shop work, and we try to accommodate up to 20 hrs per week.


----------



## SSS Inc.

For you guys that have people that go on unemployment but continue to plow.....how does that work? We have several guys on unemployment but they don't plow. Just curious. This is another reason I don't wish to grow our plowing side because of the trouble with keeping guys around.


----------



## olsonbro

SSS Inc.;1894963 said:


> For you guys that have people that go on unemployment but continue to plow.....how does that work? We have several guys on unemployment but they don't plow. Just curious. This is another reason I don't wish to grow our plowing side because of the trouble with keeping guys around.


Our guys that collect unemployment, have to report the hours worked either plowing or shop work.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

olsonbro;1894961 said:


> We do the same, we keep 8 people on 40 hr weeks year round. All the other staff gets laid off and for the most part collects unemployment. It keeps them with a little cash through the winter if it doesn't snow much. But we don't pay them cash, every penny gets reported for their payroll. It works pretty well and allows us to keep some very good people. Many of them want the lay off and ice fish all winter. Others want shop work, and we try to accommodate up to 20 hrs per week.


This is what I'm going to be working on starting next month. However I've been stiffed on little more than $20,000 in landscape work and am sitting low until I get cash flow straightened back out and people paid off.

Sending out certified letters tomorrow.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1894965 said:


> This is what I'm going to be working on starting next month. However I've been stiffed on little more than $20,000 in landscape work and am sitting low until I get cash flow straightened back out and people paid off.
> 
> Sending out certified letters tomorrow.


Jeez that's rough to be out 20 grand


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1894950 said:


> Bano. Any pics of the finished paint?


Got the top coat done, working on a few other things tonight, then final pic tomorrow when I can pull it outside of the garage........the suspense is killing ya,ain't it.


----------



## olsonbro

LwnmwrMan22;1894965 said:


> This is what I'm going to be working on starting next month. However I've been stiffed on little more than $20,000 in landscape work and am sitting low until I get cash flow straightened back out and people paid off.
> 
> Sending out certified letters tomorrow.


That sucks on the money owed. We are working full steam on collections now too. Want to wrap the year strong, and have plenty of slow pays. 
Shop hours do work well though, we offer them to lots of guys and many turn it down, but the ones who want it get it. That being said it still costs alot of money. Our unemployment rate is over 8% these days. And we still kick out payroll for alot of guys


----------



## SSS Inc.

olsonbro;1894964 said:


> Our guys that collect unemployment, have to report the hours worked either plowing or shop work.


And they still get to collect? If they plow say 15 hours one week is their unemployment check reduced by what they made or something? We've kept ourselves in a position to only rely on key guys for plowing but I've always wondered how this works. I know guys that bank hours etc. and we want none of that but if there is a legit way to do this I would be curious.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1894968 said:


> Jeez that's rough to be out 20 grand


About $22k in over 30 days out right now.

Even worse when you look at the money that I have tied up in the projects, plus the work we didn't get done at the end of the year because of crap going on at the last project that was out of my control.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

olsonbro;1894973 said:


> That sucks on the money owed. We are working full steam on collections now too. Want to wrap the year strong, and have plenty of slow pays.
> Shop hours do work well though, we offer them to lots of guys and many turn it down, but the ones who want it get it. That being said it still costs alot of money. Our unemployment rate is over 8% these days. And we still kick out payroll for alot of guys


My rate is up to 6.3% this year.

At least with the texts I got tonight, I can deny benefits as soon as my kids are done with the computer.


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1894969 said:


> Got the top coat done, working on a few other things tonight, then final pic tomorrow when I can pull it outside of the garage........the suspense is killing ya,ain't it.


It is. Not a lot going on right now.


----------



## olsonbro

SSS Inc.;1894974 said:


> And they still get to collect? If they plow say 15 hours one week is their unemployment check reduced by what they made or something? We've kept ourselves in a position to only rely on key guys for plowing but I've always wondered how this works. I know guys that bank hours etc. and we want none of that but if there is a legit way to do this I would be curious.


They can't collect the full amount on weeks they worked some hours. But sometimes they will have an 8 hr shift and that's it for the week. If they report correctly they will get a reduced rate of unemployment. If they don't report right, when I submitted our quarterly payroll records they get caught and have to pay it back. We go through how they should report their hours to unemployment with them every year.


----------



## Doughboy12

olsonbro;1894964 said:


> Our guys that collect unemployment, have to report the hours worked either plowing or shop work.


That's the hard thing to swallow. They deduct the amount you make but don't extend your benifit timeline. Easier to sit at home unless you can make a lot more than what you are getting from unemployment once it kicks in.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1894974 said:


> And they still get to collect? If they plow say 15 hours one week is their unemployment check reduced by what they made or something? We've kept ourselves in a position to only rely on key guys for plowing but I've always wondered how this works. I know guys that bank hours etc. and we want none of that but if there is a legit way to do this I would be curious.


Here is how I think it goes down. I have never filed, so not 100% sure.

Employee files for unemployment. They cannot claim the first week, but can any weeks after that.

If they work your 15 hours, they claim that 15 hours on the report, and then unemployment is reduced.

The guy that quit today, last winter he had 1 total week of unemployment, I kept him working at $18 / hour all winter.

If they don't work, they get the whole unemployment check. Roughly $250-300+ / week, depending on their wage.

If they work, it's reduced by what they make.

Technically if you offer them hours, you COULD deny benefits. However, if you want the guys around to plow, and they any good, chances are you just let them take the benefits.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Here's a pisser....

Got a guy that's paying $266.25 / week in child support.

Last week he worked 10 hours. His check was $53.24 after withholding 65% of his check and after taxes.

Called Child Services because they are withholding out of his unemployment check as well. 

He gets both taken out.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1894974 said:


> And they still get to collect? If they plow say 15 hours one week is their unemployment check reduced by what they made or something? We've kept ourselves in a position to only rely on key guys for plowing but I've always wondered how this works. I know guys that bank hours etc. and we want none of that but if there is a legit way to do this I would be curious.


Here is the short version of it.

Say x employee gets 100 a week on unemployment.
If they work during the week, of say dec 1-dec 7 they have to report the earnings. If they make say 300 dollars they report that and they do not get their unemployment for that week.
If they make just say 50. Then they get the remainder of the unemployment, the other 50.

It is based on hours worked not if you have gotten paid. So if you get paid say monthly from company x for hours worked all month, you report the hours and amount worked for that week.


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1894978 said:


> It is. Not a lot going on right now.


i got a gutter cleaning on one of our properties, 17 buildings, 2 story on most, paying $5,500 for the job. Hoping that most of them are clean,then going to try to sell them on a $20,000.00 gutter guard job as well.


----------



## olsonbro

LwnmwrMan22;1894977 said:


> My rate is up to 6.3% this year.
> 
> At least with the texts I got tonight, I can deny benefits as soon as my kids are done with the computer.


I figure I will hot the max soon and then stay there. I think the max is 9% of I'm not mistaken.
And we do deny unemployment quickly. If anyone misses 2 shifts for any reason we attempt to deny. Sometimes we win, sometimes we loose. But it does spread through the shop quickly that we do expect people to show up in the winter. 
It sucks paying quarterly taxes at our rate, but it's still cheaper than everyone on payroll all winter, or worse having to hire new staff every year.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1894975 said:


> About $22k in over 30 days out right now.
> 
> Even worse when you look at the money that I have tied up in the projects, plus the work we didn't get done at the end of the year because of crap going on at the last project that was out of my control.


That sucks. I have a few that are slow playing but no where near that bad.

I still had 3 big projects I wanted I get done but with breakdowns and weather on the last one it was all over after that


----------



## banonea

Next project will be the sand truck. Got some rust and holes i want to repair and repaint. Thinking about taking the entire fleet the same color. ....


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1894986 said:


> Here is how I think it goes down. I have never filed, so not 100% sure.
> 
> Employee files for unemployment. They cannot claim the first week, but can any weeks after that.
> 
> If they work your 15 hours, they claim that 15 hours on the report, and then unemployment is reduced.
> 
> The guy that quit today, last winter he had 1 total week of unemployment, I kept him working at $18 / hour all winter.
> 
> If they don't work, they get the whole unemployment check. Roughly $250-300+ / week, depending on their wage.
> 
> If they work, it's reduced by what they make.
> 
> Technically if you offer them hours, you COULD deny benefits. However, if you want the guys around to plow, and they any good, chances are you just let them take the benefits.


It's 2 weeks waiting period...been there too many times.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Also, earlier today Dave Dahl said drizzle / light rain through the weekend, changing over to a little light snow on Monday. Doesn't look significant, but that he will keep an eye on it.

What else is he going to do?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1894998 said:


> It's 2 weeks waiting period...been there too many times.


My guys that have been with me more than a year, they file for unemployment in October now, wait the 2 weeks, then report that they worked, and then start collecting when we are done for the season, so they aren't out the 2 weeks of money.


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1894998 said:


> It's 2 weeks waiting period...been there too many times.


1 week according to state book.

Why do I have to wait until the third week?

You always request benefits for a prior week. You cannot request benefits for the current week or a week in the future.
The first week you are eligible for benefits is a "nonpayable (waiting) week" (see explanation below).
For most applicants, the second week is the first payable week and is requested the third week of their account.
Your first payment may be delayed beyond the third week if:

You had earnings greater than your weekly benefit amount or worked 32 or more hours (see "How does working affect my benefits?").
You are receiving some other payments (see "Income That May Affect Benefits").
Additional time is needed to obtain information to determine your eligibility for benefits (see "What if I'm unemployed for a reason other than layoff?" ).


----------



## snowman55

Doughboy12;1894958 said:


> Most highly compensated people I know are on salary. I am on salary and don't set my own hours. I don't nessisarily do "labor" but AFAIK there are people that do.
> As far as overtime goes...a salary is paid and the work load is expected to be completed.
> We have Engineers on salary that have been on overtime for over a year straight, because they are behind schedule.
> 
> Might be time to hire a better lawyer.


Maybe. However any advice I give will be conservative Negative to help protect people. Using my experience. I would never tell someone To do something possibly illegal because I know I guy who knows a guy who works such and such. You ever have an OSHA audit? A DOL audit? An unemployment audit? Ever speak with an a lawyer about this topic? If a guy follows your advice and ends up with $10,000's in fines you gonna help him out?

Engineers don't labor and obviously neither do you.
Why don't you find a non labor forum and spout off your "knowledge" there.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1895003 said:


> 1 week according to state book.
> 
> Why do I have to wait until the third week?
> 
> You always request benefits for a prior week. You cannot request benefits for the current week or a week in the future.
> The first week you are eligible for benefits is a "nonpayable (waiting) week" (see explanation below).
> For most applicants, the second week is the first payable week and is requested the third week of their account.
> Your first payment may be delayed beyond the third week if:
> 
> You had earnings greater than your weekly benefit amount or worked 32 or more hours (see "How does working affect my benefits?").
> You are receiving some other payments (see "Income That May Affect Benefits").
> Additional time is needed to obtain information to determine your eligibility for benefits (see "What if I'm unemployed for a reason other than layoff?" ).


Got it... So the first check you could get would be in the 3 week. That is where I was confused. 
How many weeks can you be on it now? (Been a while, knock on wood.)


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1895008 said:


> Got it... So the first check you could get would be in the 3 week. That is where I was confused.
> How many weeks can you be on it now? (Been a while, knock on wood.)


Not sure been a few years for me.


----------



## olsonbro

LwnmwrMan22;1895002 said:


> My guys that have been with me more than a year, they file for unemployment in October now, wait the 2 weeks, then report that they worked, and then start collecting when we are done for the season, so they aren't out the 2 weeks of money.


Some of our guys do that also. They have learned the system and use it. It is what it is, they pay in every week out of their checks too. I see it as a bridge to help get through slow winters. Just like non paying customers....another cost of business


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1895008 said:


> Got it... So the first check you could get would be in the 3 week. That is where I was confused.
> How many weeks can you be on it now? (Been a while, knock on wood.)


If you are unemployed in Minnesota, you can receive an unemployment compensation benefit of approximately 50% of your average weekly wage, up to $629 per week. Benefits last 26 weeks under the main unemployment compensation program, however, emergency benefits had been extended in Minnesota to 33 weeks.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Guys that replied to my question....Thanks. 

So if I understand correctly guys can draw unemployment and when the need arises for plowing, no problem it just means their check will be reduced or non existent that week depending on hours worked. The next week they are back in business unemployment wise and collecting regular checks again. So my guys that don't plow but draw unemployment could be plowing very simply but they would more or less want to do the work in lieu of the check vs. sitting at home doing nothing and getting the check??


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1894934 said:


> So just curious as I dont feel like googling it.
> If I hire 6 guys and really want the one guy to stick around the others if they stay they stay. I take that one guy call him job soup. You telling me he cant get in the trenches with the other guys?? Keep in mind they answer to him and he answers to you.


Nope... white collar only for salary...


----------



## Doughboy12

snowman55;1895007 said:


> Maybe. However any advice I give will be conservative Negative to help protect people. Using my experience. I would never tell someone To do something possibly illegal because I know I guy who knows a guy who works such and such. You ever have an OSHA audit? A DOL audit? An unemployment audit? Ever speak with an a lawyer about this topic? If a guy follows your advice and ends up with $10,000's in fines you gonna help him out?
> 
> Engineers don't labor and obviously neither do you.
> Why don't you find a non labor forum and spout off your "knowledge" there.


Maybe you should step off and realize you are on a forum and not a lawyers office. If you want legal advice you should retain a lawyer.
If you are dumb enought to take legal advice in here you get what you deserve. 
This is a discussion site not a legal advice site.
Furthermore a WEATHER thread.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1895016 said:


> Guys that replied to my question....Thanks.
> 
> So if I understand correctly guys can draw unemployment and when the need arises for plowing, no problem it just means their check will be reduced or non existent that week depending on hours worked. The next week they are back in business unemployment wise and collecting regular checks again. So my guys that don't plow but draw unemployment could be plowing very simply but they would more or less want to do the work in lieu of the check vs. sitting at home doing nothing and getting the check??


Correct..............


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1894956 said:


> Above and beyond my pay grade I guess. Wonder how these construction companies do it??


Illegally... and they all want to be paid all winter... All it takes is one disgruntled employee...


----------



## olsonbro

SSS Inc.;1895016 said:


> Guys that replied to my question....Thanks.
> 
> So if I understand correctly guys can draw unemployment and when the need arises for plowing, no problem it just means their check will be reduced or non existent that week depending on hours worked. The next week they are back in business unemployment wise and collecting regular checks again. So my guys that don't plow but draw unemployment could be plowing very simply but they would more or less want to do the work in lieu of the check vs. sitting at home doing nothing and getting the check??


True, but to be on unemployment you can't turn down available work. If you offer work, they have an obligation to make preparations to take it. If you call 30 mins before a shift you can't expect them to show up. But if you offer work, they have to accept as long as it's within their job description . And we put snow work into all job descriptions.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1894974 said:


> And they still get to collect? If they plow say 15 hours one week is their unemployment check reduced by what they made or something? We've kept ourselves in a position to only rely on key guys for plowing but I've always wondered how this works. I know guys that bank hours etc. and we want none of that but if there is a legit way to do this I would be curious.


Thats correct... for any hours worked it reduces their benefit


----------



## snowman55

SSS Inc.;1895016 said:


> Guys that replied to my question....Thanks.
> 
> So if I understand correctly guys can draw unemployment and when the need arises for plowing, no problem it just means their check will be reduced or non existent that week depending on hours worked. The next week they are back in business unemployment wise and collecting regular checks again. So my guys that don't plow but draw unemployment could be plowing very simply but they would more or less want to do the work in lieu of the check vs. sitting at home doing nothing and getting the check??


Yes and you could deny their unemployment if they refused to show up for plow hours


----------



## Doughboy12

How much notice are you required to give. My understanding you would have to post a schedule based on the normal time frame of posting hours...but I don't own a business and am not a employment lawyer...if you didn't already know...;-)


----------



## SSS Inc.

olsonbro;1895025 said:


> True, but to be on unemployment you can't turn down available work. If you offer work, they have an obligation to make preparations to take it. If you call 30 mins before a shift you can't expect them to show up. But if you offer work, they have to accept as long as it's within their job description . And we put snow work into all job descriptions.


That was the part I was curious about. So from the on set if our employees have snow removal in the job description this sounds like a great deal for us the employer.

Look out everyone because this lowballer is about to experience drastic growth in the snow removal arena! payup


----------



## snowman55

Doughboy12;1895019 said:


> Maybe you should step off and realize you are on a forum and not a lawyers office. If you want legal advice you should retain a lawyer.
> If you are dumb enought to take legal advice in here you get what you deserve.
> This is a discussion site not a legal advice site.
> Furthermore a WEATHER thread.


You Put me in my place. I will take your advice and be sure to ignore any of your future homeowner advice, as the rest of the business owners on here should also.


----------



## olsonbro

Doughboy12;1895034 said:


> How much notice are you required to give. My understanding you would have to post a schedule based on the normal time frame of posting hours...but I don't own a business and am not a employment lawyer...if you didn't already know...;-)


That's a great question. We have always operated on the basis of everyone understands we provide snow service and it happens at odd hours. Our managers start communication with the guys and gals at least 24 hrs in advance of a storm and we ha e had good luck


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1895034 said:


> How much notice are you required to give. My understanding you would have to post a schedule based on the normal time frame of posting hours...but I don't own a business and am not a employment lawyer...if you didn't already know...;-)


That would depend on how the job description is written.

Mine states that I have a 30 minute response time for an emergency situaton. 
If I do not have a specific start time beyond my normal hours that is given to me by 1500 the day before I plan on a 0700 start unless I am called by a manager to come in.


----------



## cbservicesllc

olsonbro;1895039 said:


> That's a great question. We have always operated on the basis of everyone understands we provide snow service and it happens at odd hours. Our managers start communication with the guys and gals at least 24 hrs in advance of a storm and we ha e had good luck


Good question... I am going to contact UIMN tomorrow on some questions... adding that to the list...


----------



## Doughboy12

olsonbro;1895039 said:


> That's a great question. We have always operated on the basis of everyone understands we provide snow service and it happens at odd hours. Our managers start communication with the guys and gals at least 24 hrs in advance of a storm and we ha e had good luck


I guess I was more interested in the deny of benefits angle not the get guys to work angle.


----------



## olsonbro

cbservicesllc;1895045 said:


> Good question... I am going to contact UIMN tomorrow on some questions... adding that to the list...


I'd love to know what they say. I would bet the employee has plenty of "outs" legally to deny shifts that start at 3am if they really wanted to push the issue....


----------



## Doughboy12

snowman55;1895038 said:


> You Put me in my place. I will take your advice and be sure to ignore any of your future homeowner advice, as the rest of the business owners on here should also.


I think everyone else had that figured out already....;-)


----------



## CityGuy

olsonbro;1895048 said:


> I'd love to know what they say. I would bet the employee has plenty of "outs" legally to deny shifts that start at 3am if they really wanted to push the issue....


I am more curious to lead time and expectations.
30 min? 60?

Also if the expectations need to be in writting in a job description.


----------



## Doughboy12

23... Feels like 24!


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1895055 said:


> I am more curious to lead time and expectations.
> 30 min? 60?


I would be surprised if it wasn't in line with the normal work schedule posting. (ie. Week in advance)


----------



## Polarismalibu

I think my winter boredom has finally set in


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1895016 said:


> Guys that replied to my question....Thanks.
> 
> So if I understand correctly guys can draw unemployment and when the need arises for plowing, no problem it just means their check will be reduced or non existent that week depending on hours worked. The next week they are back in business unemployment wise and collecting regular checks again. So my guys that don't plow but draw unemployment could be plowing very simply but they would more or less want to do the work in lieu of the check vs. sitting at home doing nothing and getting the check??


If you have guys that are going to do this and you don't want them to screw it up, they have to file every week once they start reporting.

Say you have a busy week mid January, and they get 45 hours in.

They still have to report. If they don't, then they will have to start the process over, wait the week again, then start collecting again.

If they call UIMN, they can get it worked around, but it's a complete hassle until you learn the system.


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1895021 said:


> Illegally... and they all want to be paid all winter... All it takes is one disgruntled employee...


Not trying to beat a dead horse but rhe companies i was refeeing to are larger commercial companies. Companies i have first hand knolege with. Salary employees still working the trenches. Not maybe from start to finish but a good part of the day. Im not refering to smiths handy mans service. Talking companies like olypic, borson, kraus anderson

I never asked maybe the guys just work cause thats just the way they are/who they are


----------



## olsonbro

CityGuy;1895055 said:


> I am more curious to lead time and expectations.
> 30 min? 60?
> 
> Also if the expectations need to be in writting in a job description.


I would bet they need to be in the description. But even so, a 30 min response time may be out of line as an employer. I get emergency happen, but if a snow storm sneaks up that bad on one of us, we may need a new job. We keep people "on call" and compensate for that to ensure we done have to call someone who isn't expecting a call and ask them to be at work within the hour. The on call deal works well for us. We keep one person on for each week and weekend. They are paid a certain amount for just being on call, and more if they are required to respond to a service call. We send them home in a work truck and a cell phone.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

olsonbro;1895048 said:


> I'd love to know what they say. I would bet the employee has plenty of "outs" legally to deny shifts that start at 3am if they really wanted to push the issue....


I'm not so sure. If they don't show for shifts, they don't show.

One of the guys that I had denied this year was on the basis that he stopped showing up or didn't respond when I would call for shoveling last year.

That was clearly stated in the report that I received from UIMN. It stated he could still get benefits, bit none of the charges would be filed against my account, nor could he claim against any of the wages he earned while working for me.


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;1895060 said:


> I think my winter boredom has finally set in


Ypu need to find a project to work on....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

olsonbro;1895065 said:


> I would bet they need to be in the description. But even so, a 30 min response time may be out of line as an employer. I get emergency happen, but if a snow storm sneaks up that bad on one of us, we may need a new job. We keep people "on call" and compensate for that to ensure we done have to call someone who isn't expecting a call and ask them to be at work within the hour. The on call deal works well for us. We keep one person on for each week and weekend. They are paid a certain amount for just being on call, and more if they are required to respond to a service call. We send them home in a work truck and a cell phone.


All of my guys are updated daily at 10 am each day on what the meteo, GFS, NAM and RAP show via group text.

I ask that each respond within an hour with "k", " OK", f off ahole mfer, something.


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1895072 said:


> Ypu need to find a project to work on....


Yeah I really do need a project. Then I can spend 18 hours a day at the shop 

I didn't even leave the house to day. Ran out of little projects to do already


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1895076 said:


> All of my guys are updated daily at 10 am each day on what the meteo, GFS, NAM and RAP show via group text.
> 
> I ask that each respond within an hour with "k", " OK", f off ahole mfer, something.


That may just be the president that would cover your needs.


----------



## olsonbro

LwnmwrMan22;1895069 said:


> I'm not so sure. If they don't show for shifts, they don't show.
> 
> One of the guys that I had denied this year was on the basis that he stopped showing up or didn't respond when I would call for shoveling last year.
> 
> That was clearly stated in the report that I received from UIMN. It stated he could still get benefits, bit none of the charges would be filed against my account, nor could he claim against any of the wages he earned while working for me.


I like the sounds of that!


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1895079 said:


> Yeah I really do need a project. Then I can spend 18 hours a day at the shop
> 
> I didn't even leave the house to day. Ran out of little projects to do already


I have a snowblower that isn't getting spark to the plug for you to work on...;-)


----------



## Ranger620

Worst part is for some of these questions i bet you dont get the same answer out of the differant agencies kinda like the dot guys its up to their interpatation


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1895085 said:


> I have a snowblower that isn't getting spark to the plug for you to work on...;-)


Shop rate is $95/hour


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1895087 said:


> Worst part is for some of these questions i bet you dont get the same answer out of the differant agencies kinda like the dot guys its up to their interpatation


This................


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1895088 said:


> Shop rate is $95/hour


Plus shop supplies I'm sure...lol


----------



## Doughboy12

Just doing my part to up the count...have a good night guys. Spewing more bad advice in the morning!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1895092 said:


> Plus shop supplies I'm sure...lol


Don't forget the environmental fees


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1895087 said:


> Worst part is for some of these questions i bet you dont get the same answer out of the differant agencies kinda like the dot guys its up to their interpatation


No, pretty sure it's cut and dry. While one man's strap down gas can is another one's illegal bungeed time bomb, either you are denied benefits or not. Employee files, you get notice. If you have a reason to deny, you file and get a response 2 weeks later. If the employee quits, most likely they get denied.

UIMN doesn't want to pay out. They are an insurance company. Someone that's kind of on our side.

Truthfully, it's really not that big of a deal.

I use QuickBooks for my payroll, the UIMN insurance is taken out each week when I run payroll and paid quarterly by QuickBooks.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1895099 said:


> No, pretty sure it's cut and dry. While one man's strap down gas can is another one's illegal bungeed time bomb, either you are denied benefits or not. Employee files, you get notice. If you have a reason to deny, you file and get a response 2 weeks later. If the employee quits, most likely they get denied.
> 
> UIMN doesn't want to pay out. They are an insurance company. Someone that's kind of on our side.
> 
> Truthfully, it's really not that big of a deal.
> 
> I use QuickBooks for my payroll, the UIMN insurance is taken out each week when I run payroll and paid quarterly by QuickBooks.


Was maybe thinking more of the salary way but unemployment still gets weird. One guy fired still allowed to collect next guy got layed off tried to collect after being called back originally they let him have it but faught it and didnt get to collect.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1895106 said:


> Was maybe thinking more of the salary way but unemployment still gets weird. One guy fired still allowed to collect next guy got layed off tried to collect after being called back originally they let him have it but faught it and didnt get to collect.


Right. Anytime you fire someone, they can get unemployment. If the other guy was called back, but didn't go, he can be denied.

If the employee quits, stops showing up, doesn't come in when offered hours or work, they can be denied, or at least have an appeal filed.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1895069 said:


> I'm not so sure. If they don't show for shifts, they don't show.
> 
> One of the guys that I had denied this year was on the basis that he stopped showing up or didn't respond when I would call for shoveling last year.
> 
> That was clearly stated in the report that I received from UIMN. It stated he could still get benefits, bit none of the charges would be filed against my account, nor could he claim against any of the wages he earned while working for me.


This... I was just looking through Statute... There are a lot of things the employee is REQUIRED to do if they are offered... They are also ineligible if they go on vacation...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1895087 said:


> Worst part is for some of these questions i bet you dont get the same answer out of the differant agencies kinda like the dot guys its up to their interpatation


Noooooooo............


----------



## snowman55

Ranger620;1895064 said:


> Not trying to beat a dead horse but rhe companies i was refeeing to are larger commercial companies. Companies i have first hand knolege with. Salary employees still working the trenches. Not maybe from start to finish but a good part of the day. Im not refering to smiths handy mans service. Talking companies like olypic, borson, kraus anderson
> 
> I never asked maybe the guys just work cause thats just the way they are/who they are


Maybe highly compensated? Maybe not required to labor or work overtime but that's their management style?maybe do get extra 50% for overtime? There are ways around rules but you better have a team of lawyers and a budget to fight or pay the fines if you want to create a loophole. Look who's been busted. Starbucks, brickman, Walmart, LinkedIn,excel, shell oil, 100's of small landscape and construction companies, the list is almost endless and the fines are staggering. Just because someone else does it does not make it legal.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I just looked. Last year's tax rate was 9%. This year it dropped to 6.33%. I'm making MORE money!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1895064 said:


> Not trying to beat a dead horse but rhe companies i was refeeing to are larger commercial companies. Companies i have first hand knolege with. Salary employees still working the trenches. Not maybe from start to finish but a good part of the day. Im not refering to smiths handy mans service. Talking companies like olypic, borson, kraus anderson
> 
> I never asked maybe the guys just work cause thats just the way they are/who they are


I believe it... Doesn't make it legal... DOLI is VERY clear that anyone involved in operations is ineligible for salary and is entitled to OT...

Here's a link: http://www.dol.gov/whd/overtime/fs17a_overview.htm

Right from there "Blue-Collar Workers
The exemptions provided by FLSA Section 13(a)(1) do not apply to manual laborers or other "blue-collar"
workers who perform work involving repetitive operations with their hands, physical skill and energy. *Such
nonexempt "blue-collar" employees gain the skills and knowledge required for performance of their routine
manual and physical work through apprenticeships and on-the-job training.
FLSA-covered, non-management employees in production, maintenance, construction and similar occupations
such as carpenters, electricians, mechanics, plumbers, iron workers, craftsmen, operating engineers,
longshoremen, construction workers and laborers are entitled to minimum wage and overtime premium pay*
under the FLSA, and are not exempt under Section 13(a)(1) of the FLSA nor the regulations at 29 CFR Part
541, no matter how highly paid they might be. "


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1895123 said:


> I just looked. Last year's tax rate was 9%. This year it dropped to 6.33%. I'm making MORE money!!!!


Nice! I'm at .10%... I don't know if I want to go this direction!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hopefully employee that quit today with a two week notice, but then went on the tirade isn't going to start for two weeks and the appeal I just put in for unemployment goes through.

Pretty sure he's already working though, putting office furniture together.

Funny part is, I did that for a winter. This employee has ADD. I would NEVER buy anything he put together.


----------



## Ranger620

Good points. Deep pockets and pricey attorneys can find the loop holes and like I said before could just be who they are. I no I cant just sit and watch guys work. My dad was salary for many years I could even tell you what he made, he still outworked the young guys. He was a foreman for a large const. company.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1895133 said:


> Good points. Deep pockets and pricey attorneys can find the loop holes and like I said before could just be who they are. I no I cant just sit and watch guys work. My dad was salary for many years I could even tell you what he made, he still outworked the young guys. He was a foreman for a large const. company.


I think some of those places there's a lot of taking people behind the wood shed that cause problems for the majority... so there isn't a lot of fear of whistle blowers... as time goes on though that will continue to change and come to an end


----------



## cbservicesllc

cbservicesllc;1895131 said:


> Nice! I'm at .10%... I don't know if I want to go this direction!


I figure though that if I had guys on it... AND if they were able to collect about 10K (which is really high)... It would raise my percentage up to about 5.5%... which isn't a killer...


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1895137 said:


> I think some of those places there's a lot of taking people behind the wood shed that cause problems for the majority... so there isn't a lot of fear of whistle blowers... as time goes on though that will continue to change and come to an end


My wife works for the largest travel management company in the industry. Years ago the division she was in was sold. They got busted for "salary" employees. I remember hearing some of the "talk" Judge would ask employee how many hrs of over time do you think you worked. Guess Number was said and employer had to pay it. Crazy. She is back at main company again
It just amazes me that part you posted NO one in the const. industry could get salary. I just know so many that do. 
Off to bed I need to get up early i'm chasing ditch chickens tomorrow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Be cool of ATL can get this last onside kick and win.

Nevermind. Sure hope that wasn't an onside kick attempt that went for 25 yards.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1895147 said:


> Be cool of ATL can get this last onside kick and win.


Wow you actually took a break from the ps4


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1895150 said:


> Wow you actually took a break from the ps4


I haven't played all day.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1895151 said:


> I haven't played all day.


Seemed like you were on a 4 day run with it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1895155 said:


> Seemed like you were on a 4 day run with it


I was, and I'll be back on it tomorrow. 

Gotta keep myself at home until I get that $20k caught up. I owe too many people money out of it.


----------



## Bill1090

Go pack go!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Geez just lost in fantasy football 197 to 184 how the heck


----------



## Bill1090

Just stepped outside..... landed on my backside. Apparently the ice from last night didn't melt today.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1895111 said:


> Right. *Anytime you fire someone, they can* *get unemployment*. If the other guy was called back, but didn't go, he can be denied.
> 
> If the employee quits, stops showing up, doesn't come in when offered hours or work, they can be denied, or at least have an appeal filed.


A little testy in here tonight...

Anyway, I can with absolute certainty tell you that you can fire someone and refute their unemployment claim (and win!). I had an employee stealing from me so I fired her. When she went for unemployment I appealed and won. I believe we went round and round 3 times before she exhausted all of her attempts.


----------



## Camden

BTW - Lawnmowerdude, checks are going out tomorrow.

Jim - Did you not plow for me last month? If you did get me your invoice ASAP, I want everyone taken care of by the 30th.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1895166 said:


> A little testy in here tonight...
> 
> Anyway, I can with absolute certainty tell you that you can fire someone and refute their unemployment claim (and win!). I had an employee stealing from me so I fired her. When she went for unemployment I appealed and won. I believe we went round and round 3 times before she exhausted all of her attempts.


Okay, I'll give you that one. I was generally speaking, and as with all cases there will be a circumstance or two that someone can refute the general rule of thumb.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1895168 said:


> BTW - Lawnmowerdude, checks are going out tomorrow.
> 
> Jim - Did you not plow for me last month? If you did get me your invoice ASAP, I want everyone taken care of by the 30th.


Thanks Coach. You wanna do ACCTS payable for a large construction company working around the metro that owes me a $15k+ check?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;1895168 said:


> BTW - Lawnmowerdude, checks are going out tomorrow.
> 
> Jim - Did you not plow for me last month? If you did get me your invoice ASAP, I want everyone taken care of by the 30th.


No. We didn't get enough. That reminds me I need to pm you about the 26th place location. I'll send it tomorrow morning


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1895171 said:


> Thanks Coach. You wanna do ACCTS payable for a large construction company working around the metro that owes me a $15k+ check?


I get anxious too when I'm owed a lot of money. If you're dealing with a large enough company they'll pay you.



jimslawnsnow;1895174 said:


> No. We didn't get enough. That reminds me I need to pm you about the 26th place location. I'll send it tomorrow morning


Sounds good.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1895143 said:


> My wife works for the largest travel management company in the industry. Years ago the division she was in was sold. They got busted for "salary" employees. I remember hearing some of the "talk" Judge would ask employee how many hrs of over time do you think you worked. Guess Number was said and employer had to pay it. Crazy. She is back at main company again
> *It just amazes me that part you posted NO one in the const. industry could get salary.* I just know so many that do.
> Off to bed I need to get up early i'm chasing ditch chickens tomorrow.


Hey I know... It's crazy how much it happens and no one blinks an eye...

Maybe they just make 100,000 a year OR they NEVER pick up a hammer... Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

3 Inches of snow Monday the 15th? LET'S GO!


----------



## skorum03

cbservicesllc;1895188 said:


> 3 Inches of snow Monday the 15th? LET'S GO!


Who says that now?


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1895188 said:


> 3 Inches of snow Monday the 15th? LET'S GO!


Of January or what


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;1895188 said:


> 3 Inches of snow Monday the 15th? LET'S GO!


I sure hope so!


----------



## Polarismalibu

I was happy we are having a dry spell. Still missing a machine that won't be here till jan 12th I found out today. It was ordered November 18th and takes two months to get for some reason. They had guaranteed within 30 days haha shouldn't have listened to that


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1895171 said:


> Thanks Coach. You wanna do ACCTS payable for a large construction company working around the metro that owes me a $15k+ check?


Need me to go collect......


----------



## cbservicesllc

Latest GFS... 11:1 Ratio at MSP


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1895196 said:


> I was happy we are having a dry spell. Still missing a machine that won't be here till jan 12th I found out today. It was ordered November 18th and takes two months to get for some reason. They had guaranteed within 30 days haha shouldn't have listened to that


A skid or what?


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1895205 said:


> A skid or what?


Yeah. First talked to them before the first snowfall. Found out they didn't order it till the 18th and bobcat has a 30 day guarantee. Jan 12th is just ridiculous I will never get anything from tri state again


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1895207 said:


> Yeah. First talked to them before the first snowfall. Found out they didn't order it till the 18th and bobcat has a 30 day guarantee. Jan 12th is just ridiculous I will never get anything from tri state again


That's nuts!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1895216 said:


> That's nuts!!


Yeah I'm not to happy about it.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1895203 said:


> Latest GFS... 11:1 Ratio at MSP


We all know the meteo has been right all year. Lol, has it even been right once?


----------



## qualitycut

http://www.kare11.com/story/news/local/2014/12/08/5-wis-fishermen-rescued-from-ice-flow/20084353/


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1895207 said:


> Yeah. First talked to them before the first snowfall. Found out they didn't order it till the 18th and bobcat has a 30 day guarantee. Jan 12th is just ridiculous I will never get anything from tri state again


Ahhh, another satisfied Tri state customer. Seems most of us are not big enough. If you don't have at bare minimum 10 machines running from them your SOL. That's the feeling I get with them anyway


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1895242 said:


> http://www.kare11.com/story/news/local/2014/12/08/5-wis-fishermen-rescued-from-ice-flow/20084353/


Just crazy to me to be on the ice when we've had so many days close to or above freezing. The sun still is plenty powerful when its out, which doesn't help. Bet this had somewhat to do with currents as well


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1895248 said:


> Ahhh, another satisfied Tri state customer. Seems most of us are not big enough. If you don't have at bare minimum 10 machines running from them your SOL. That's the feeling I get with them anyway


Ive had a great experience with the little canada one

47 for a high Saturday


----------



## SnowGuy73

16° breezy clouds.


----------



## qualitycut

Kstp

The next chance of any precipitation will come in the form of light snow on Monday as cooler air moves into the state. Right now no accumulation is expected and most of Monday’s storm will stay south of Minnesota.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1895250 said:


> Ive had a great experience with the little canada one
> 
> 47 for a high Saturday


That's the one I had a hard time with. Maybe you caught them on a good day. Even the lady our front looked at us like "what the hell do you want"

I have 49 for a high Sunday


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Accu is showing 30's even January 22nd. Not everyday, but have them mixed in. Cold then warm cold then warm. Perfect flu weather


----------



## grosser397

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/cto/4794629072.html

Anyone interrested in buying my dump truck?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

grosser397;1895277 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/cto/4794629072.html
> 
> Anyone interrested in buying my dump truck?


Nice truck!!


----------



## CityGuy

15 light breeze.
Pleanty of ice.


----------



## SnowGuy73

grosser397;1895277 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/cto/4794629072.html
> 
> Anyone interrested in buying my dump truck?


Seen that on Sunday I think it was.

Good deal.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1895286 said:


> Pleanty of ice.


Agreed.

Hoping for some crappies today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

grosser397;1895277 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/cto/4794629072.html
> 
> Anyone interrested in buying my dump truck?


I would love to have that. Would be perfect for my outfit..... But..... Dang cash flow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1895188 said:


> 3 Inches of snow Monday the 15th? LET'S GO!


Remember earlier when the storm in TX?

We here is today's GFS....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

DNR has ice warnings and say to get ice houses off for this week


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1895298 said:


> Remember earlier when the storm in TX?
> 
> We here is today's GFS....
> http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/displayMod.php?var=gfs_sfc_prcp&loop=selected&hours=hr120hr126hr132hr138hr144hr150hr156hr162hr168hr174


Bad link/not a link


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/d...hr126hr132hr138hr144hr150hr156hr162hr168hr174


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1895299 said:


> DNR has ice warnings and say to get ice houses off for this week


I'm still using a portable so I'm good.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1895302 said:


> http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/d...hr126hr132hr138hr144hr150hr156hr162hr168hr174


Looks to have weaker and moved north from what I saw yesterday


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1895303 said:


> I'm still using a portable so I'm good.


Ready to go buy a portable one so I have something to do


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1895308 said:


> Ready to go buy a portable one so I have something to do


If you do I'd suggest a sled model over a suitcase or pop out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1895311 said:


> If you do I'd suggest a sled model over a suitcase or pop out.


Fleet farm has a couple on sale, otherwise craigslist is always a good spot too.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1895302 said:


> http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/d...hr126hr132hr138hr144hr150hr156hr162hr168hr174


Perfect! payup


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1895315 said:


> Perfect! payup


Agreed......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Anyone know if us salt has loosened their grip on salt since its been kinda mild?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS Forecast Discussion says ECWRF model keeps the moisture south where it had been before with the GFS, that they aren't putting any confidence in anything at this time.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1895331 said:


> NWS Forecast Discussion says ECWRF model keeps the moisture south where it had been before with the GFS, that they aren't putting any confidence in anything at this time.


Its still a long time yet. But could turn into something as the locals are not saying much about it. But then the other day they said its worth watching


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1895338 said:


> Its still a long time yet. But could turn into something as the locals are not saying much about it. But then the other day they said its worth watching


What they meant to say was nothing going on weather wise please keep watching us


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1895347 said:


> What they meant to say was nothing going on weather wise please keep watching us


This........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1895347 said:


> What they meant to say was nothing going on weather wise please keep watching us


Pretty much. I myself am getting sick of watching the news. Too much bad crap on there


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1895270 said:


> Kstp
> 
> The next chance of any precipitation will come in the form of light snow on Monday as cooler air moves into the state. Right now no accumulation is expected and most of Monday's storm will stay south of Minnesota.


They change their tune every day, yesterday it sounded promising that we would see snow on monday maybe haha



LwnmwrMan22;1895331 said:


> NWS Forecast Discussion says ECWRF model keeps the moisture south where it had been before with the GFS, that they aren't putting any confidence in anything at this time.


It'll snow, just because I have two finals on Monday


----------



## snowman55

Don't know if us has opened up but their price has went up! the state announced they will be taking their 20% over contract as well so I think salt will get more expensive and harder to come by.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

snowman55;1895374 said:


> Don't know if us has opened up but their price has went up! the state announced they will be taking their 20% over contract as well so I think salt will get more expensive and harder to come by.


All a bunch of bs. Until we get a very mild winter and they sit on tons of product


----------



## snowman55

state will still put it down and fill the ditches. salt is a great growth regulator for ditch grass.


----------



## TKLAWN

snowman55;1895395 said:


> state will still put it down and fill the ditches. salt is a great growth regulator for ditch grass.


Ha, you a correct.
If they don't use it they won't get it next year.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1895203 said:


> Latest GFS... 11:1 Ratio at MSP


I did say it would spike last night and Lwnmwr's extended precip will look more like a flat line than anything.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## skorum03

Novak says another 7-10 days of El Nino


----------



## skorum03

Well we have another four days of almost no weather talk


----------



## skorum03

skorum03;1895417 said:


> Well we have another four days of almost no weather talk


Until speculation about Monday really begins


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;1895417 said:


> Well we have another four days of almost no weather talk


We all could find a subject or subjects and argue about it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://earthsky.org/earth/is-el-nino-here-not-quite-yet-scientists-say


----------



## SSS Inc.

My 2 year old is out skating in the backyard by himself right now. Take that Canada!ussmileyflag


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1895441 said:


> My 2 year old is out skating in the backyard by himself right now. Take that Canada!ussmileyflag


Nice!!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1895441 said:


> My 2 year old is out skating in the backyard by himself right now. Take that Canada!ussmileyflag


Pretty good parenting right there. Kid is outside, on ice skates by himself while you're inside on the computer. Kid probably doesn't have a helmet on either.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

this looks quite a bit different than what mr lwnmwr posted a few hours ago

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/displayMod.php?var=gfs_sfc_prcp&loop=loopall&hours=


----------



## SnowGuy73

Almost like a freezing fog in Shakopee.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1895485 said:


> this looks quite a bit different than what mr lwnmwr posted a few hours ago
> 
> http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/displayMod.php?var=gfs_sfc_prcp&loop=loopall&hours=


All the negativity that's in this town sucks!


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1895441 said:


> My 2 year old is out skating in the backyard by himself right now. Take that Canada!ussmileyflag


What would Terrance and Phillip do?


----------



## banonea

Finished. Got the spray bed liner and all done.....what do we think?


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1895498 said:


> Finished. Got the spray bed liner and all done.....what do we think?


Just need some lights and a siren and off you go.


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1895501 said:


> Just need some lights and a siren and off you go.


Lol...........


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1895440 said:


> http://earthsky.org/earth/is-el-nino-here-not-quite-yet-scientists-say


So a minor El Nino? I'm not concerned... Thumbs Up


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1895504 said:


> Lol...........


Perfect truck to go on a collection run for LWNMWR...!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1895498 said:


> Finished. Got the spray bed liner and all done.....what do we think?


not really my taste


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1895509 said:


> not really my taste


How did I know you wouldn't have anything nice to say?
Waiting for Snowman to chime in on how you did it wrong next.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1895485 said:


> this looks quite a bit different than what mr lwnmwr posted a few hours ago
> 
> http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/displayMod.php?var=gfs_sfc_prcp&loop=loopall&hours=


That would explain why the other GFS line is basically flat.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;1895512 said:


> How did I know you wouldn't have anything nice to say?
> Waiting for Snowman to chime in on how you did it wrong next.


I didn't say anything either way. I just said its not really to my liking. its not mine its his. if he's happy that's what counts


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

looks good bano!! $550 and a little elbow grease?? Heck of a deal!!


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1895516 said:


> I didn't say anything either way. I just said its not really to my liking. its not mine its his. if he's happy that's what counts


Just doing my part to up the count... ;-)
It's what I do.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1895515 said:


> That would explain why the other GFS line is basically flat.


I saw that as well. starting to get the hang of these maps and charts. its not the easiest thing to figure out


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1895521 said:


> I saw that as well. starting to get the hang of these maps and charts. its not the easiest thing to figure out


But you guys are still better at it than the trained professional talking heads.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;1895525 said:


> But you guys are still better at it than the trained professional talking heads.


I am not near where I want to be.

I wonder if the pros seem so crappy at has anything to do with ratings? talking locals here


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1895518 said:


> looks good bano!! $550 and a little elbow grease?? Heck of a deal!!


Pretty happy with the way it turned out. Got more into the paint job than planned, but it looks good. Now,just got to get the plow mounted on and a beacon and its ready to plow. ....


----------



## MNPLOWCO

10-4


----------



## banonea

MNPLOWCO;1895531 said:


> 10-4


Rotflmmfao. .......nice


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Don't take this the wrong way bano.....out of everyone I've met on this site, you'd be the guy I would guess was in collections too.


----------



## cbservicesllc

For those thinking of Unemployment, called UIMN this morning...

If they are working less than 32 hours a week or making less than their average weekly gross, unemployment is a reasonable solution.

The employee needs to have made at least $2,600 from all employers in their "base period" which is the last 4 calendar quarters.

Their unemployment benefit is roughly 50% of their average weekly gross pay with a maximum benefit of $640 per week. (For my $18 an hour guy, it's roughly $360 for his benefit) 

They need to report all hours worked or face penalties when their employer reports. Any weeks they work over 32 hours OR their gross earnings for the week are equal to or greater than their benefit, they are not eligible for a benefit, but they must report in. (So for my $18 guy, if he works 20 hours, he's not eligible)

They cannot refuse work whether it's scheduled a week in advance or it's you calling them to plow. I asked what the time expectation would be, and she just said if you give them "reasonable notice" they cannot refuse the work. She said worst case scenario this is decided on a case-by-case basis by an Unemployment judge, but also made a comment that if someone plows snow, they should be keeping tabs on when they may need to work.

If they go on vacation or refuse a shift, they are not eligible for the benefit.

The hard part is, what will it cost me as the employer. I figure my $18 guy will collect for 12 weeks MAX... at a total of $4,320 max benefit (if he doesn't work at all). Doing the math, I figure that will raise my percentage from .1% to 4.9% and I will pay out $3840 in insurance in a calendar year...

Obviously your percantage would stay increased and therefore increase what you pay in, but you can also buydown all or part of the tax rate in the future at the beginning of the year....

Seems like a no brainer to me...


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1895521 said:


> I saw that as well. starting to get the hang of these maps and charts. its not the easiest thing to figure out


We need Unit to host a class... I'd pay for that! Thumbs Up


----------



## djagusch

banonea;1895535 said:


> Rotflmmfao. .......nice


I found a plow side unimount for you under 1k. Pm me if interested


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1895550 said:


> We need Unit to host a class... I'd pay for that! Thumbs Up


Said it many times


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1895530 said:


> Pretty happy with the way it turned out. Got more into the paint job than planned, but it looks good. Now,just got to get the plow mounted on and a beacon and its ready to plow. ....


I found your house Bano... I had the right area from the pics...I was just thinking the other side of the highway. It's been a while since I was down there...lol  

Edit: Wait...that came out wrong. Not a stalker, just curious...carry on.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So my employee that quit. Last night I told him I would be by to get my blowers today.

Texted him earlier saying I was running errands and would like to stop by and get my blowers and shovels. He texts back saying he's working and that it's my turn to wait for him.

I said don't play hard Jim. I said I will be there at 6 pm to get my blowers. If they are not there, that I will have the cops there.

He then went on a profane tirade again, saying he's not going to steal my mfing piece of snit blowers. 

I just said if you don't return something, then it's theft.

He didn't have anything to say to that.

Headed to the Lino cop shop now to see if they will offer services to pick them up.

I don't trust the guy.


----------



## NorthernProServ

banonea;1895498 said:


> Finished. Got the spray bed liner and all done.....what do we think?


Does not even look like the same truck.

Good job! Thumbs Up


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1895560 said:


> So my employee that quit. Last night I told him I would be by to get my blowers today.
> 
> Texted him earlier saying I was running errands and would like to stop by and get my blowers and shovels. He texts back saying he's working and that it's my turn to wait for him.
> 
> I said don't play hard Jim. I said I will be there at 6 pm to get my blowers. If they are not there, that I will have the cops there.
> 
> He then went on a profane tirade again, saying he's not going to steal my mfing piece of snit blowers.
> 
> I just said if you don't return something, then it's theft.
> 
> He didn't have anything to say to that.
> 
> Headed to the Lino cop shop now to see if they will offer services to pick them up.
> 
> I don't trust the guy.


Wow..what a *******!


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1895560 said:


> So my employee that quit. Last night I told him I would be by to get my blowers today.
> 
> Texted him earlier saying I was running errands and would like to stop by and get my blowers and shovels. He texts back saying he's working and that it's my turn to wait for him.
> 
> I said don't play hard Jim. I said I will be there at 6 pm to get my blowers. If they are not there, that I will have the cops there.
> 
> He then went on a profane tirade again, saying he's not going to steal my mfing piece of snit blowers.
> 
> I just said if you don't return something, then it's theft.
> 
> He didn't have anything to say to that.
> 
> Headed to the Lino cop shop now to see if they will offer services to pick them up.
> 
> I don't trust the guy.


Whatever you do don't meet him alone.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1895560 said:


> So my employee that quit. Last night I told him I would be by to get my blowers today.
> 
> Texted him earlier saying I was running errands and would like to stop by and get my blowers and shovels. He texts back saying he's working and that it's my turn to wait for him.
> 
> I said don't play hard Jim. I said I will be there at 6 pm to get my blowers. If they are not there, that I will have the cops there.
> 
> He then went on a profane tirade again, saying he's not going to steal my mfing piece of snit blowers.
> 
> I just said if you don't return something, then it's theft.
> 
> He didn't have anything to say to that.
> 
> Headed to the Lino cop shop now to see if they will offer services to pick them up.
> 
> I don't trust the guy.


What a cafehole...


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1895536 said:


> Don't take this the wrong way bano.....out of everyone I've met on this site, you'd be the guy I would guess was in collections too.


Its all good, i never have had to send anything to collection once people have met the other side of me. .......lol


----------



## banonea

djagusch;1895551 said:


> I found a plow side unimount for you under 1k. Pm me if interested


I got your message. I think that I'm going to just use the ultramount that I have right now, due to the fact that funds are a little tight but I do appreciate you checking it out for me if something changes I will keep that in mind


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;1895585 said:


> Whatever you do don't meet him alone.


yeah, bring bano


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1895589 said:


> Its all good, i never have had to send anything to collection once people have met the other side of me. .......lol


might have to hire you to collect from a client in mexico. he's at that house til spring


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1895518 said:


> looks good bano!! $550 and a little elbow grease?? Heck of a deal!!


^^^What he said. Looks great.



LwnmwrMan22;1895462 said:


> Pretty good parenting right there. Kid is outside, on ice skates by himself while you're inside on the computer. Kid probably doesn't have a helmet on either.


Helmet???? He's like two feet tall, close enough to the ground I'm not too worried. My rule is....as soon as they can get up on skates after falling I don't need to be out there every time. √ I do have a big window where I can watch from my lazyboy and continue to post on here.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1895585 said:


> Whatever you do don't meet him alone.


This........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1895608 said:


> ^^^What he said. Looks great.
> 
> Helmet???? He's like two feet tall, close enough to the ground I'm not too worried. My rule is....as soon as they can get up on skates after falling I don't need to be out there every time. √ I do have a big window where I can watch from my lazyboy and continue to post on here.


At least you won't be accused of being a helicopter parent


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1895601 said:


> yeah, bring bano


if you want to tag along give me a holler I'll bring the 40mm..... I like playing with little b****** they squeal louder


----------



## banonea

jlolmslawnsnow;1895603 said:


> might have to hire you to collect from a client in mexico. he's at that house til spring


travel expenses are extra........l


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1895608 said:


> ^^^What he said. Looks great.
> 
> Helmet???? He's like two feet tall, close enough to the ground I'm not too worried. My rule is....as soon as they can get up on skates after falling I don't need to be out there every time. √ I do have a big window where I can watch from my lazyboy and continue to post on here.


Hahahahaha.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1895615 said:


> if you want to tag along give me a holler I'll bring the 40mm..... I like playing with little b****** they squeal louder


Be a good time I'm sure. Wife could have used her C&C the other day. She was making Somalis move their crap while I scraped a lot. Bunch of dumb idiots


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1895618 said:


> Be a good time I'm sure. Wife could have used her C&C the other day. She was making Somalis move their crap while I scraped a lot. Bunch of dumb idiots


they are the fun ones to play with, they run screaming yelling with their hands in the air


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1895616 said:


> travel expenses are extra........l


He's a damn lawyer too. Owes for a 36 man hour leaf clean up and 13 loads of leaves.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1895619 said:


> they are the fun ones to play with, they run screaming yelling with their hands in the air


They are also under contract to be nice to contractors. If not out they go I guess


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1895620 said:


> He's a damn lawyer too. Owes for a 36 man hour leaf clean up and 13 loads of leaves.


do like we did to a customer they did not want to pay for his fall cleanup, return his leaves....


----------



## banonea

we'll I am off to help my little brother with the closing on his new house. I'm helping him a little bit of cash for closing costs, but Hes got a really nice house. We remodeled it about six to eight months ago before they moved in knowing that they would probably be buying it down the road.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1895624 said:


> do like we did to a customer they did not want to pay for his fall cleanup, return his leaves....


I still have them. Wonder what the legal ramifications are?


----------



## OC&D

banonea;1895615 said:


> if you want to tag along give me a holler I'll bring the 40mm..... I like playing with little b****** they squeal louder


A 40mm?!?  How do you even carry that?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1895639 said:


> A 40mm?!?  How do you even carry that?


Be careful if he dips his 40mm in his gravy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1895631 said:


> I still have them. Wonder what the legal ramifications are?


Littering, tresspassing.

It wouldn't be theft like the guys that go "repo" a paver patio or retaining wall.

You are bringing stuff back.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CB - don't look at the meteo now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This waiting at the cop shop is taking too much PS4 time away


----------



## OC&D

I've got something coming out of the sky but it's so little I'm not sure what it even is. Sleet?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

At least I can post, post, post away here.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1895646 said:


> This waiting at the cop shop is taking too much PS4 time away


Do you think they will help you "yet" or do they need more "interaction" to go on?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1895642 said:


> Littering, tresspassing.
> 
> It wouldn't be theft like the guys that go "repo" a paver patio or retaining wall.
> 
> You are bringing stuff back.


I'll give him that option. Then pile it in front of the garage on the drive


----------



## jimslawnsnow

OC&D;1895647 said:


> I've got something coming out of the sky but it's so little I'm not sure what it even is. Sleet?


Mostly sunny down here

Woohoo 5200 posts


----------



## andersman02

cbservicesllc;1895548 said:


> For those thinking of Unemployment, called UIMN this morning...
> 
> If they are working less than 32 hours a week or making less than their average weekly gross, unemployment is a reasonable solution.
> 
> The employee needs to have made at least $2,600 from all employers in their "base period" which is the last 4 calendar quarters.
> 
> Their unemployment benefit is roughly 50% of their average weekly gross pay with a maximum benefit of $640 per week. (For my $18 an hour guy, it's roughly $360 for his benefit)
> 
> They need to report all hours worked or face penalties when their employer reports. Any weeks they work over 32 hours OR their gross earnings for the week are equal to or greater than their benefit, they are not eligible for a benefit, but they must report in. (So for my $18 guy, if he works 20 hours, he's not eligible)
> 
> They cannot refuse work whether it's scheduled a week in advance or it's you calling them to plow. I asked what the time expectation would be, and she just said if you give them "reasonable notice" they cannot refuse the work. She said worst case scenario this is decided on a case-by-case basis by an Unemployment judge, but also made a comment that if someone plows snow, they should be keeping tabs on when they may need to work.
> 
> If they go on vacation or refuse a shift, they are not eligible for the benefit.
> 
> The hard part is, what will it cost me as the employer. I figure my $18 guy will collect for 12 weeks MAX... at a total of $4,320 max benefit (if he doesn't work at all). Doing the math, I figure that will raise my percentage from .1% to 4.9% and I will pay out $3840 in insurance in a calendar year...
> 
> Obviously your percantage would stay increased and therefore increase what you pay in, but you can also buydown all or part of the tax rate in the future at the beginning of the year....
> 
> Seems like a no brainer to me...


I don't know too much about the whole unemployment thing, but about 8 of our guys go on unemployment during winter, leave me , mom and dad. 1 of 8 of those runs a plowing route and is paid hourly. Seems to work out good as we have a pretty low turn around for spray techs.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1895631 said:


> I still have them. Wonder what the legal ramifications are?


Hiw fast can you drive?


----------



## banonea

OC&D;1895639 said:


> A 40mm?!?  How do you even carry that?


On my hip out in the open......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1895663 said:


> Hiw fast can you drive?


More like how fast will the truck go. The old truck won't go very fast


----------



## banonea

OC&D;1895639 said:


> A 40mm?!?  How do you even carry that?


On my hip,out in the open..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1895658 said:


> I'll give him that option. Then pile it in front of the garage on the drive


Not sure you would want to put them there. Probably blocking an emergency entrance would come into play.

Dumping a big pile right in the front yard would be enough.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1895653 said:


> Do you think they will help you "yet" or do they need more "interaction" to go on?


Just left the cop shop.

First thing cop guy asks "Are we talking about Jimmy?"

I said yep. I knew he had issues in his past. Most people working nonskilled positions at the age of 30 have had issues in their past.

Long story short, as I was waiting, employee texted that he wanted to talk, that we are both adults. I don't trust him, he could easily be setting me up.

Told this to the cops, whole story. They asked if I wanted a report, if they wanted me to make a phone call so he knew I stopped in, or to be there as a mediator.

I said I would go at it and if anything seems suspicious I will be in touch. Just wanted to see what my options are. Cop said to start the blowers as soon as I get them to make sure they work.

So they are on my side. Especially with his previous track record.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1895643 said:


> CB - don't look at the meteo now.


Yeah I figured... maybe it'll come back up later... still 6 days out


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1895678 said:


> Yeah I figured... maybe it'll come back up later... still 6 days out


I know....just messing with ya.


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;1895658 said:


> I'll give him that option. Then pile it in front of the garage on the drive


I think cops or a Judge might look the other way on this, although he is a lawyer so who knows. But realistically, if he calls the cops and says "guy dumped huge pile of leaves in my yard" cop says why, next guy says could have been the fall clean up guy I never paid, most cops would probably laugh. I could be totally wrong.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1895643 said:


> CB - don't look at the meteo now.


I just looked. What am I missing?


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1895678 said:


> Yeah I figured... maybe it'll come back up later... still 6 days out


It doesn't have to move that far north to hit us. Plenty of time for some Northern creep.

The temps on the long range GFS don't look all that warm. That's a good start.


----------



## cbservicesllc

skorum03;1895694 said:


> I just looked. What am I missing?


Down to almost nothing...


----------



## NorthernProServ

Well.....you can add me to the bored list.

Everything needing fixing is fixed, projects are done, no salt to go get, no snow to plow.

:bluebounc


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1895674 said:


> Just left the cop shop.
> 
> First thing cop guy asks "Are we talking about Jimmy?"
> 
> I said yep. I knew he had issues in his past. Most people working nonskilled positions at the age of 30 have had issues in their past.
> 
> Long story short, as I was waiting, employee texted that he wanted to talk, that we are both adults. I don't trust him, he could easily be setting me up.
> 
> Told this to the cops, whole story. They asked if I wanted a report, if they wanted me to make a phone call so he knew I stopped in, or to be there as a mediator.
> 
> I said I would go at it and if anything seems suspicious I will be in touch. Just wanted to see what my options are. Cop said to start the blowers as soon as I get them to make sure they work.
> 
> So they are on my side. Especially with his previous track record.


Drain the gas, flush the tank...never know what foolish thing he did. Also "check the oil" ;-)
I would have let them come with...but I am just a lowly homeowner... ;-(


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sun is out.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1895706 said:


> Sun is out.


Really dark and gloomy here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1895695 said:


> It doesn't have to move that far north to hit us. Plenty of time for some Northern creep.
> 
> The temps on the long range GFS don't look all that warm. That's a good start.


If it's not going to snow, I would like it to be 10 degrees out.

I'm one of those guys that has a portable to fish in, but only when I can drive out.

At least I can go out an inch sooner now since I don't have to worry about the weight of the diesel.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1895705 said:


> Drain the gas, flush the tank...never know what foolish thing he did. Also "check the oil" ;-)
> I would have let them come with...but I am just a lowly homeowner... ;-(


I texted one of my employees that lives between him and I. He's gonna ride along for $40 cash.

I'll wait out on the street, no way am I going to go in the garage to get anything.

Drove by his house and the shovels and gas can are sitting outside, the blowers aren't or I would have just grabbed them then.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1895711 said:


> Really dark and gloomy here.


In this forum?


----------



## skorum03

NorthernProServ;1895703 said:


> Well.....you can add me to the bored list.
> 
> Everything needing fixing is fixed, projects are done, no salt to go get, no snow to plow.
> 
> :bluebounc


I'm pretty much at the same point. Going to clean the garage and then have a beer idk


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1895714 said:


> I texted one of my employees that lives between him and I. He's gonna ride along for $40 cash.
> 
> I'll wait out on the street, no way am I going to go in the garage to get anything.
> 
> Drove by his house and the shovels and gas can are sitting outside, the blowers aren't or I would have just grabbed them then.


What did the cops say to you?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1895712 said:


> If it's not going to snow, I would like it to be 10 degrees out.
> 
> I'm one of those guys that has a portable to fish in, but only when I can drive out.
> 
> At least I can go out an inch sooner now since I don't have to worry about the weight of the diesel.


That's my thinking. Not sure why people live here that would rather see 40º all winter. At least have it cold enough so those of us that actually try and do stuff outside can enjoy it. Wouldn't mind if the rinks and the lake could stay frozen. I want to go off on the people on facebook that cheer for warm temps. Half of them probably never leave the house anyway.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1895715 said:


> In this forum?


That and at my house. No sign of the sun here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1895718 said:


> What did the cops say to you?


Look back a page, towards the bottom.

Cops ears perked when I said he has about $1500 worth of my stuff.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1895721 said:


> That and at my house. No sign of the sun here.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;1895692 said:


> I think cops or a Judge might look the other way on this, although he is a lawyer so who knows. But realistically, if he calls the cops and says "guy dumped huge pile of leaves in my yard" cop says why, next guy says could have been the fall clean up guy I never paid, most cops would probably laugh. I could be totally wrong.


Who know. He is retired though


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I was cleaning closets and found a couple of bags of toys we were going to give to our kids over the years but never did. I was fully prepared to give them to this former employee this morning, for his kids.

Then he went off on me over lunch about the blowers again, so I took the toys to Goodwill instead.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1895719 said:


> That's my thinking. Not sure why people live here that would rather see 40º all winter. At least have it cold enough so those of us that actually try and do stuff outside can enjoy it. Wouldn't mind if the rinks and the lake could stay frozen. I want to go off on the people on facebook that cheer for warm temps. Half of them probably never leave the house anyway.


I'm sure its because of last year with all the -30 temps


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1895719 said:


> That's my thinking. Not sure why people live here that would rather see 40º all winter. At least have it cold enough so those of us that actually try and do stuff outside can enjoy it. Wouldn't mind if the rinks and the lake could stay frozen. I want to go off on the people on facebook that cheer for warm temps. Half of them probably never leave the house anyway.


This guy has it figured out. ^^^^^*


----------



## Doughboy12

Another one that gets me is all the crap they say about go bad the roads are after a storm. They never had it so good...mother cafers.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1895727 said:


> I'm sure its because of last year with all the -30 temps


Bunch of Pansies I tell ya. I don't even remember last winter being that bad. +Its supposed to be bad in Minnesota.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1895723 said:


> Look back a page, towards the bottom.
> 
> Cops ears perked when I said he has about $1500 worth of my stuff.


Roger that....Guess I missed it


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1895726 said:


> I was cleaning closets and found a couple of bags of toys we were going to give to our kids over the years but never did. I was fully prepared to give them to this former employee this morning, for his kids.
> 
> Then he went off on me over lunch about the blowers again, so I took the toys to Goodwill instead.


Nice thought.....too bad for him.

Some people will just never get it.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1895726 said:


> Then he went off on me over lunch about the blowers again, so I took the toys to *Goodwill instead*.


*NO!!!!!!!!!!* :crying:

Goodwill is awful. http://www.huffingtonpost.com/john-hrabe/the-worst-corporation-in-_b_1876905.html


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1895742 said:


> *NO!!!!!!!!!!* :crying:
> 
> Goodwill is awful. http://www.huffingtonpost.com/john-hrabe/the-worst-corporation-in-_b_1876905.html


Agreed.

Salvation Army is where its at.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Two year old is back on the Rink for his after nap session. Again, no helmet or supervision. USA USA USA


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1895743 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Salvation Army is where its at.


I prefer ARC (Value Village) or anyone else who will take my old stuff.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy.... I have a care package for you.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1895752 said:


> I prefer ARC (Value Village) or anyone else who will take my old stuff.


I see ARC around a bit.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Doughboy12;1895761 said:


> CityGuy.... I have a care package for you.


Does it contain banonea's gravy?


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;1895764 said:


> I see ARC around a bit.


This is who I use when needed.


----------



## Doughboy12

NorthernProServ;1895765 said:


> Does it contain banonea's gravy?


No but at some point would contain baby poo that looks like gravy. It's a changing table. And other goodies.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1895743 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Salvation Army is where its at.


We don't have Salvation Army here. We have a bunch of Family Pathways, but they don't do much for us either.

They are all "evil".

The gal that runs Family Pathways used to drive to city council meetings in her Jaguar to ask for donations from the city.

While I understand that shouldn't put me off, it does.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Wow. No posts in almost an hour


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1895821 said:


> Wow. No posts in almost an hour


couldn't wait 6 more minutes??? :realmad: :waving:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;1895823 said:


> couldn't wait 6 more minutes??? :realmad: :waving:


nope....................................


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1895712 said:


> If it's not going to snow, I would like it to be 10 degrees out.
> 
> I'm one of those guys that has a portable to fish in, but only when I can drive out.
> 
> At least I can go out an inch sooner now since I don't have to worry about the weight of the diesel.


Alllllways....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

On the way to get my stuff. If I don't post by 6 pm, I'm in the basement of 7698 7th Street W lino Lakes.


----------



## Greenery

Polaris- watch out for the water holes up in the UP if your still heading up this week.


----------



## skorum03

^whoops. Yours?


----------



## Greenery

skorum03;1895843 said:


> ^whoops. Yours?


A Yamaha ahh no.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1895838 said:


> On the way to get my stuff. If I don't post by 6 pm, I'm in the basement of 7698 7th Street W lino Lakes.


You gotta post a play by play!!


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1895838 said:


> On the way to get my stuff. If I don't post by 6 pm, I'm in the basement of 7698 7th Street W lino Lakes.


Send your guy in with the voice memo on his phone running...it'll be an instant classic!


----------



## MNPLOWCO

7 mins. and counting.......come on LWNMWRMAN!!


----------



## MNPLOWCO

OOPs 1 hour and 7 mins....Does he know what can happen in 1 hour!!??


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1895838 said:


> On the way to get my stuff. If I don't post by 6 pm, I'm in the basement of 7698 7th Street W lino Lakes.


Standing by !


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1895839 said:


> Polaris- watch out for the water holes up in the UP if your still heading up this week.


Dang that would suck! I don't think we are going till next week now


----------



## skorum03

NorthernProServ;1895854 said:


> Standing by !


We will rendezvous at the mcdonalds in Lino Lakes if no posts by 6, at which point we will assemble a rescue team


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1895838 said:


> On the way to get my stuff. If I don't post by 6 pm, I'm in the basement of 7698 7th Street W lino Lakes.


I would have came with ya.


----------



## SSS Inc.

You know there is a high probability that if we don't hear from him he slid off the road and is in a ditch. Totally unrelated to this former employee.


EDIT: Nevermind. He always posts while things like that are happening.


----------



## MNPLOWCO




----------



## MNPLOWCO

The horror...The horror.....


----------



## MNPLOWCO

skorum03;1895857 said:


> We will rendezvous at the mcdonalds in Lino Lakes if no posts by 6, at which point we will assemble a rescue team


Complete with blowers and weed whips!!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

MNPLOWCO;1895863 said:


>


What the heck did you do


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Polarismalibu;1895871 said:


> What the heck did you do


1 of Lwnmwrs blower...held for ransom. It doesn't look good for this
gallant piece of equipment.


----------



## NorthernProServ

MNPLOWCO;1895873 said:


> 1 of Lwnmwrs blower...held for ransom. It doesn't look good for this
> gallant piece of equipment.


WTF! ??!!?!, if that is how the rest of his equipment is going to look....I think we all better get headed that way becuse I think a ass kicking is in short order.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

someone needs to expand

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/bfs/4794057239.html


----------



## banonea

skorum03;1895857 said:


> We will rendezvous at the mcdonalds in Lino Lakes if no posts by 6, at which point we will assemble a rescue team


Guns are loaded, i got the recon team on standby....


----------



## skorum03

Meteo now shows nothing on monday


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;1895874 said:


> WTF! ??!!?!, if that is how the rest of his equipment is going to look....I think we all better get headed that way becuse I think a ass kicking is in short order.


Heck yeah!!!!!


----------



## unit28

skorum03;1895879 said:


> Meteo now shows nothing on monday


Mine does

....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

MNPLOWCO;1895863 said:


>


someone next spring will pay $200-$250 for it


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1895882 said:


> Mine does
> 
> ....


http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckar...10&compaction=on&mean_mt=on&max_mt=on&mean=on


----------



## Doughboy12

MNPLOWCO;1895863 said:


>


Just a guess, but I don't think that is the type of blower we are looking for...***waves hand in a Jedi motion***


----------



## unit28

banonea;1895878 said:


> Guns are loaded, i got the recon team on standby....


We're just bringing paint remover.....


----------



## Doughboy12

Here it is...he's pissed now!


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Good lord....not his snow blower too?????


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1895893 said:


> Here it is...he's pissed now!


I thought you said your blower has no spark? Looks like there is plenty to me


----------



## MNPLOWCO

T - minus 29 mins. and counting.....


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1895897 said:


> I thought you said your blower has no spark? Looks like there is plenty to me


Is that bad when the sparks are coming out of EVERYWHERE? 

(I wish I had that much snow in the yard...lol)


----------



## Doughboy12

***Stupid homeowner trying to do his own repair work*** 
When will I learn???


----------



## Doughboy12

You guys need to try this with your snow piles .... If we ever get any.
THIS


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Doughboy12;1895908 said:


> You guys need to try this with your snow piles .... If we ever get any.
> THIS


That would be fun!

T - minus 20 and counting....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Nah, we are good.

Wish I would a taken doughboy's advice and have the voice recorder going.

My guy that went with me got his $1800 bike back too. All in all a good trip.

I'll go through the blowers tomorrow in the light, but I think we are good.

Got a bit of an emergency at the MIL's I gotta get back to (oldest messed up her TV) but I'll post an update in a bit.

Just shake my head.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

This health insurance is getting out of control, got a letter a month or so ago saying my insurance was going up $69/mo. Just got January's bill it went up $103!!! Just for me


----------



## unit28

Stratus/fog and period of light drizzle over the weekend. 

By sunday 
a shortwave to the west...together with a more potent storm system 
to the south will result in a better chance of measurable precip.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1895923 said:


> Nah, we are good.
> 
> Wish I would a taken doughboy's advice and have the voice recorder going.
> 
> My guy that went with me got his $1800 bike back too. All in all a good trip.
> 
> I'll go through the blowers tomorrow in the light, but I think we are good.
> 
> Got a bit of an emergency at the MIL's I gotta get back to (oldest messed up her TV) but I'll post an update in a bit.
> 
> Just shake my head.


Ps4 controller into the tv?? Lol call of duty aggravation


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;1895903 said:


> ***Stupid homeowner trying to do his own repair work***
> When will I learn???


:laughing:


----------



## Polarismalibu

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1895924 said:


> This health insurance is getting out of control, got a letter a month or so ago saying my insurance was going up $69/mo. Just got January's bill it went up $103!!! Just for me


That's a big jump!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Sounds like Lano can get me the machine I want by the end of the week. I don't get how tri state can be so slow


----------



## unit28

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/surface/snowAFus.gif

Say by by


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Our family health insurance went up $350 / month, and my wife is an RN that works for Fairview?!?!?!

Where is the professional courtesy??


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1895761 said:


> CityGuy.... I have a care package for you.


Of????????


----------



## Camden

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1895924 said:


> This health insurance is getting out of control, got a letter a month or so ago saying my insurance was going up $69/mo. Just got January's bill it went up $103!!! Just for me


Still at a hair under $700 for the wife, 2 kids and myself. It's a lot but I've heard of way worse.


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1895976 said:


> Our family health insurance went up $350 / month, and my wife is an RN that works for Fairview?!?!?!
> 
> Where is the professional courtesy??


I think family runs us right around 460 month with 3000 deduct gotta go get sum da boma care and get some deductions ooops to white


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1895987 said:


> Of????????


Baby stuff I think he said


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Alright. Update.....

Employee that went with is happy other employee is gone. Said 80% of the problems go back to the now former employee.

Got to former employee's house. First thing I do is take charge as former employee is coming out, former employee has both hands fiddling with his e-cig.

I walk up to him, shake his hand and give him a bro-hug shoulder bump to try to feel if there's anything sticking out anywhere (no ****).

Said thanks for your help over the years, I really appreciate it.

He starts talking about if he gets laid off from the new place that he'll help shovel, if his hours are cut, whatever.

I immediately cut him off and say "that's okay, you burned this bridge, you don't need to call".

I ask where the second blower is, and he says at his buddies house (I did know this other buddy helped out in the first big snow).

I have him jump in the truck (feel comfortable at this point, other employee is checking him out, putting his arm around him, etc).

We drive over to the other employee's house and I try to offer up some advice.

I say "Jim, it won't work here, we are done, but in the future, you might want to not use profane language in case you need a job reference or want to come back to whatever job. Act like a man, and have a conversation about the issues."

That set him off. I heard no less than 45 f-bombs in 30 seconds. Other employee is just looking at the floor of the truck shaking his head.

I let him eventually finish, say the two guys he's pissy about no longer work for me. He didn't have any more to say after that.

Got over to the other house. My other employee says "hmmm wonder if he still has my Specialized bike here". Current employee used to live with the former employee and the mutual buddy at this house.

Former employee opens the garage door to get the blower out, and I feel like Operation Repo. "there it is!! there it is!! go get it!!"

Current employee hops out, says "hey, I'm grabbing my bike too". 

Got the stuff, got out of there. All the way home we were both shaking our heads, feeling sorry for the guy.

He's putting office furniture together. Said he's gone a week without smoking a real cigarette (e-cig). Said "it's harder than F to not have a real smoke when the furniture won't go together like it's supposed to".


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1895966 said:


> Sounds like Lano can get me the machine I want by the end of the week. I don't get how tri state can be so slow


That's who we use. Good guys in loretto


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1895994 said:


> Alright. Update.....
> 
> Employee that went with is happy other employee is gone. Said 80% of the problems go back to the now former employee.
> 
> Got to former employee's house. First thing I do is take charge as former employee is coming out, former employee has both hands fiddling with his e-cig.
> 
> I walk up to him, shake his hand and give him a bro-hug shoulder bump to try to feel if there's anything sticking out anywhere (no ****).
> 
> Said thanks for your help over the years, I really appreciate it.
> 
> He starts talking about if he gets laid off from the new place that he'll help shovel, if his hours are cut, whatever.
> 
> I immediately cut him off and say "that's okay, you burned this bridge, you don't need to call".
> 
> I ask where the second blower is, and he says at his buddies house (I did know this other buddy helped out in the first big snow).
> 
> I have him jump in the truck (feel comfortable at this point, other employee is checking him out, putting his arm around him, etc).
> 
> We drive over to the other employee's house and I try to offer up some advice.
> 
> I say "Jim, it won't work here, we are done, but in the future, you might want to not use profane language in case you need a job reference or want to come back to whatever job. Act like a man, and have a conversation about the issues."
> 
> That set him off. I heard no less than 45 f-bombs in 30 seconds. Other employee is just looking at the floor of the truck shaking his head.
> 
> I let him eventually finish, say the two guys he's pissy about no longer work for me. He didn't have any more to say after that.
> 
> Got over to the other house. My other employee says "hmmm wonder if he still has my Specialized bike here". Current employee used to live with the former employee and the mutual buddy at this house.
> 
> Former employee opens the garage door to get the blower out, and I feel like Operation Repo. "there it is!! there it is!! go get it!!"
> 
> Current employee hops out, says "hey, I'm grabbing my bike too".
> 
> Got the stuff, got out of there. All the way home we were both shaking our heads, feeling sorry for the guy.
> 
> He's putting office furniture together. Said he's gone a week without smoking a real cigarette (e-cig). Said "it's harder than F to not have a real smoke when the furniture won't go together like it's supposed to".


Sounds like it went way better the I would have expected it to


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1895966 said:


> Sounds like Lano can get me the machine I want by the end of the week. I don't get how tri state can be so slow


Always had good luck with them.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1895998 said:


> That's who we use. Good guys in loretto


I had a bad experience at the Anoka store before so I went to tri state and that has been a disaster.

The guys at loretto are great just got a trailer there last week.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1896002 said:


> I had a bad experience at the Anoka store before so I went to tri state and that has been a disaster.
> 
> The guys at loretto are great just got a trailer there last week.


The only complaint is they are slow on service there. I think its due to small shop area.


----------



## CityGuy

Wild on in 30.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1895924 said:


> This health insurance is getting out of control, got a letter a month or so ago saying my insurance was going up $69/mo. Just got January's bill it went up $103!!! Just for me


Consider yourself lucky...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1896002 said:


> I had a bad experience at the Anoka store before so I went to tri state and that has been a disaster.
> 
> The guys at loretto are great just got a trailer there last week.


I think you mentioned that was the new Burnsville location. I think I mentioned that I also yelled at them for focusing more on the layout of the store than the customer. Not happy this Fall at all with the response time from them on just getting prices before I make a deal on things. I'm giving them another chance to keep me interested this week when I try to wheel and deal. We'll see.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1896009 said:


> The only complaint is they are slow on service there. I think its due to small shop area.


Well that's not so bad. Only time mine will go in is for something major


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1895994 said:


> Alright. Update.....
> 
> Employee that went with is happy other employee is gone. Said 80% of the problems go back to the now former employee.
> 
> Got to former employee's house. First thing I do is take charge as former employee is coming out, former employee has both hands fiddling with his e-cig.
> 
> I walk up to him, shake his hand and give him a bro-hug shoulder bump to try to feel if there's anything sticking out anywhere (no ****).
> 
> Said thanks for your help over the years, I really appreciate it.
> 
> He starts talking about if he gets laid off from the new place that he'll help shovel, if his hours are cut, whatever.
> 
> I immediately cut him off and say "that's okay, you burned this bridge, you don't need to call".
> 
> I ask where the second blower is, and he says at his buddies house (I did know this other buddy helped out in the first big snow).
> 
> I have him jump in the truck (feel comfortable at this point, other employee is checking him out, putting his arm around him, etc).
> 
> We drive over to the other employee's house and I try to offer up some advice.
> 
> I say "Jim, it won't work here, we are done, but in the future, you might want to not use profane language in case you need a job reference or want to come back to whatever job. Act like a man, and have a conversation about the issues."
> 
> That set him off. I heard no less than 45 f-bombs in 30 seconds. Other employee is just looking at the floor of the truck shaking his head.
> 
> I let him eventually finish, say the two guys he's pissy about no longer work for me. He didn't have any more to say after that.
> 
> Got over to the other house. My other employee says "hmmm wonder if he still has my Specialized bike here". Current employee used to live with the former employee and the mutual buddy at this house.
> 
> Former employee opens the garage door to get the blower out, and I feel like Operation Repo. "there it is!! there it is!! go get it!!"
> 
> Current employee hops out, says "hey, I'm grabbing my bike too".
> 
> Got the stuff, got out of there. All the way home we were both shaking our heads, feeling sorry for the guy.
> 
> He's putting office furniture together. Said he's gone a week without smoking a real cigarette (e-cig). Said "it's harder than F to not have a real smoke when the furniture won't go together like it's supposed to".


Again... good riddance... good story though!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1896002 said:


> I had a bad experience at the Anoka store before so I went to tri state and that has been a disaster.
> 
> The guys at loretto are great just got a trailer there last week.


Ever figure out the trailer?


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1896032 said:


> Ever figure out the trailer?


One says one thing the other says another


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1896027 said:


> Well that's not so bad. Only time mine will go in is for something major


Sucks for us because we lease and part of agreement is they service everything but tires.


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;1896054 said:


> Sucks for us because we lease and part of agreement is they service everything but tires.


This is why we went with 2 skids last year oon the lease. 1 at a time for service and we always have 1 available.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Rudolph in 2 minutes.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1896054 said:


> Sucks for us because we lease and part of agreement is they service everything but tires.


Well crap I was going to lease this one


----------



## DDB

banonea;1895530 said:


> Pretty happy with the way it turned out. Got more into the paint job than planned, but it looks good. Now,just got to get the plow mounted on and a beacon and its ready to plow. ....


I think it looks great! Almost makes me wonder how much you'd charge to paint my old F150!


----------



## skorum03

DDB;1896069 said:


> I think it looks great! Almost makes me wonder how much you'd charge to paint my old F150!


Or my f250 I drive everday


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea ever try plasti dip??


----------



## SSS Inc.

DDB;1896069 said:


> I think it looks great! Almost makes me wonder how much you'd charge to paint my old F150!





skorum03;1896072 said:


> Or my f250 I drive everday


Painting is a blast. I think everyone should try it. Nothing better than doing it yourself. Its cost me like $150 in materials to paint a a dump truck.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Polarismalibu;1896075 said:


> banonea ever try plasti dip??


The chrome colors are really neat!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

MNPLOWCO;1896079 said:


> The chrome colors are really neat!!


Best part is it won't mess up the original pant under it!


----------



## DDB

SSS Inc.;1896078 said:


> Painting is a blast. I think everyone should try it. Nothing better than doing it yourself. Its cost me like $150 in materials to paint a a dump truck.


That much cheaper then I would have thought!


----------



## DDB

Curious if any of you wouldn't mid sharing where you have your DOT inspections done for your trucks ans trailers? I've always gone to same place and just curious if there's better places I could be going. 

Also, where do you buy trailer tires? I've always gone to Discount Tire but again wondering if there's a better place out there that I'm missing. ThanksThumbs Up


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1896078 said:


> Painting is a blast. I think everyone should try it. Nothing better than doing it yourself. Its cost me like $150 in materials to paint a a dump truck.


My dad (who had a painting business, not auto, for a long time) and I tried it when I got a new tailgate as it was tan and my truck is red, tried painting it gray, it looked ok... We think we could do better if we re-do it.


----------



## skorum03

DDB;1896084 said:


> That much cheaper then I would have thought!


You can do it with rustoleum for about $50, just cut it in half with paint thinner.


----------



## Polarismalibu

DDB;1896090 said:


> Curious if any of you wouldn't mid sharing where you have your DOT inspections done for your trucks ans trailers? I've always gone to same place and just curious if there's better places I could be going.
> 
> Also, where do you buy trailer tires? I've always gone to Discount Tire but again wondering if there's a better place out there that I'm missing. ThanksThumbs Up


I get my tires for my trailers and trucks at westside tire in Corcoran.

As for inspections. Most dealers will do them cheap if you bought from them otherwise I have ahead them done at truck stops cheap


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

banonea;1895615 said:


> if you want to tag along give me a holler I'll bring the 40mm..... I like playing with little b****** they squeal louder


The only 40mm I know of is a grenade launcher.


----------



## Greenery

MNPLOWCO;1895863 said:


>


Is lwnmwrmans trying to sell his blowers again?


----------



## SSS Inc.

DDB;1896090 said:


> Curious if any of you wouldn't mid sharing where you have your DOT inspections done for your trucks ans trailers? I've always gone to same place and just curious if there's better places I could be going.
> 
> Also, where do you buy trailer tires? I've always gone to Discount Tire but again wondering if there's a better place out there that I'm missing. ThanksThumbs Up


We get all our tires at Pomps in Savage. Usually they have whatever we need and in several choices as well.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1896105 said:


> Is lwnmwrmans trying to sell his blowers again?


I'd have to give that guy money to even out the trade if I tried to trade him blowers.


----------



## CityGuy

Interesting....

http://info.bossplow.com/blog/the-b...t-lift-hydraulic-attachment-systems-dispelled


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1896065 said:


> Well crap I was going to lease this one


Diffrent kind of lease for us.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

DDB;1896090 said:


> Curious if any of you wouldn't mid sharing where you have your DOT inspections done for your trucks ans trailers? I've always gone to same place and just curious if there's better places I could be going.
> 
> Also, where do you buy trailer tires? I've always gone to Discount Tire but again wondering if there's a better place out there that I'm missing. ThanksThumbs Up


I use Discount Tire. Plus certain stores are cheaper than others FWIW.

DOT inspections??? I just use these guys that park along the road in maroon vehicles with flashing yellow lights. I don't even have to go to them, they come to me!!


----------



## CityGuy

DDB;1896090 said:


> Curious if any of you wouldn't mid sharing where you have your DOT inspections done for your trucks ans trailers? I've always gone to same place and just curious if there's better places I could be going.
> 
> Also, where do you buy trailer tires? I've always gone to Discount Tire but again wondering if there's a better place out there that I'm missing. ThanksThumbs Up


Gary's in Loretto use to do inspections. Not sure if they still do or price.


----------



## SSS Inc.

DDB;1896084 said:


> That much cheaper then I would have thought!


I spend about $200 on a gallon of PPG paint, reducer and hardener. Can do three large dump truck cabs or two pickups. 


skorum03;1896097 said:


> You can do it with rustoleum for about $50, just cut it in half with paint thinner.


I use rustoleum on our dump boxes and some small equipment since I pretty much repaint them every two years. I go 4 parts paint and 1 part Acetone. It retains the gloss much better than with the thinner and it flashes fast so you can recoat faster.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1896111 said:


> Diffrent kind of lease for us.


I could see them making it so they have to do the service though


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1896119 said:


> I could see them making it so they have to do the service though


I don't know all the specifics and if it's a state bid lease or we wrote it direct with them.


----------



## Greenery

SSS Inc.;1896078 said:


> Painting is a blast. I think everyone should try it. Nothing better than doing it yourself. Its cost me like $150 in materials to paint a a dump truck.


Yet the paint shops want $1500 to paint my fully prepped 8x10 dump box.


----------



## CityGuy

Wow it's 3-0 Islanders. Crap...


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1896122 said:


> I don't know all the specifics and if it's a state bid lease or we wrote it direct with them.


I'm sure it's probably the same deal. All bobcat stuff goes threw GE Capital guessing yours probably is too


----------



## TKLAWN

DDB;1896090 said:


> Curious if any of you wouldn't mid sharing where you have your DOT inspections done for your trucks ans trailers? I've always gone to same place and just curious if there's better places I could be going.
> 
> Also, where do you buy trailer tires? I've always gone to Discount Tire but again wondering if there's a better place out there that I'm missing. ThanksThumbs Up


I've used Courtney Truck service from a eden prarie, good and reasonable.

You didn't find my friend on hwy 7 did you??


----------



## Greenery

DDB;1896090 said:


> Curious if any of you wouldn't mid sharing where you have your DOT inspections done for your trucks ans trailers? I've always gone to same place and just curious if there's better places I could be going.
> 
> Also, where do you buy trailer tires? I've always gone to Discount Tire but again wondering if there's a better place out there that I'm missing. ThanksThumbs Up


Garys Diesel in Loretto.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Greenery;1896124 said:


> Yet the paint shops want $1500 to paint my fully prepped 8x10 dump box.


That's why I started painting. WAY too much money and I like everything to match and look good. There is a lot of time involved in the prep but when it comes to the actual spraying it goes fast. If you ever try it start with a decent gravity feed gun.

Edit: If your box is already primed it would take about 45 minutes to spray a couple coats.


----------



## gmcdan

Im not sure if its the same but since dump trucks are subject to abuse they use a lot better tougher paint that's very deadly Imran emron something like that so I imagine it takes more equipment to apply it safely .


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1896040 said:


> One says one thing the other says another


So what's your truck rated?


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1896138 said:


> so what's your truck rated?


11,500....


----------



## SSS Inc.

gmcdan;1896136 said:


> Im not sure if its the same but since dump trucks are subject to abuse they use a lot better tougher paint that's very deadly Imran emron something like that so I imagine it takes more equipment to apply it safely .


Imron can be more expensive and durable but its no more dangerous than most other Auto paints. They all can kill you slowly if you don't wear the proper equipment. You can spray it with the same equipment.


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1896117 said:


> I spend about $200 on a gallon of PPG paint, reducer and hardener. Can do three large dump truck cabs or two pickups.
> 
> I use rustoleum on our dump boxes and some small equipment since I pretty much repaint them every two years. I go 4 parts paint and 1 part Acetone. It retains the gloss much better than with the thinner and it flashes fast so you can recoat faster.


Interesting. I would like to make my truck black or charcoal gray. Just need to get around to doing it. Or just leave it and not worry about it since I'm not trying to match equipment to each other.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1896143 said:


> 11,500....


That sucks... you getting your Class A then?


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1896156 said:


> That sucks... you getting your Class A then?


If guess so. Some people say the trailer shouldn't licensed over 12k some say it has to be 15k I called and checked got mixed answers


----------



## Camden

Someone rocked Ballard. No replay yet.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1896161 said:


> If guess so. Some people say the trailer shouldn't licensed over 12k some say it has to be 15k I called and checked got mixed answers


I would go in, throw a fit that they sold you a trailer that is 14.7k. No one sells a trailer that's 14.7k. Tell them that they screwed up, that you wanted a trailer with 6k axles, how is this thing rated this high.

Tell them that puts you over the 26,000 lb range. And you wanted a trailer that keeps you no more than 14k. See what they say.

Like I said before, an extra $500 to get a slightly lighter trailer will save you more than that in the long run.

Say you send someone on a errand and they get stopped by DOT. Right there, in lost time and notices would be close to the $500.

Especially if you got the trailer 2 weeks ago or whatever.

Then push the issue on the skid steer as well.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1896161 said:


> If guess so. Some people say the trailer shouldn't licensed over 12k some say it has to be 15k I called and checked got mixed answers


I have been thinking about this for days now. We would license at 12,000 and have the same hauling capacity as you if you licensed at 15 or whatever. Since we are all Class A Drivers we wouldn't have a problem if they wanted to go with the 14,700 tag. 
A little tip for you guys on the edge of legal. Buy a Towmaster T-10 or I think a Felling FT-10 will work. Its the same trailer as a T-12 but the GVW is 2000#'s lighter and the tires need to be swapped. Same payload(Same Axles too) once you change tires but the GVW is 2000 less. 
Or buy a brand that doesn't add the trailer weight to the axle weight to get the GVW. Trust me, they all arrive at this number differently.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1896167 said:


> I would go in, throw a fit that they sold you a trailer that is 14.7k. No one sells a trailer that's 14.7k. Tell them that they screwed up, that you wanted a trailer with 6k axles, how is this thing rated this high.
> 
> Tell them that puts you over the 26,000 lb range. And you wanted a trailer that keeps you no more than 14k. See what they say.
> 
> Like I said before, an extra $500 to get a slightly lighter trailer will save you more than that in the long run.
> 
> Say you send someone on a errand and they get stopped by DOT. Right there, in lost time and notices would be close to the $500.
> 
> Especially if you got the trailer 2 weeks ago or whatever.
> 
> Then push the issue on the skid steer as well.


I'd say that's a pretty good argument...


----------



## DDB

SSS Inc.;1896172 said:


> I have been thinking about this for days now. We would license at 12,000 and have the same hauling capacity as you if you licensed at 15 or whatever. Since we are all Class A Drivers we wouldn't have a problem if they wanted to go with the 14,700 tag.
> A little tip for you guys on the edge of legal. Buy a Towmaster T-10 or I think a Felling FT-10 will work. Its the same trailer as a T-12 but the GVW is 2000#'s lighter and the tires need to be swapped. Same payload(Same Axles too) once you change tires but the GVW is 2000 less.
> Or buy a brand that doesn't add the trailer weight to the axle weight to get the GVW. Trust me, they all arrive at this number differently.


I have a 20' PJ trailer and it has 7k axles but has the 15k tags on it, I that it would be unfair if I was less then 1000 lbs over 26k and had to get a class A because the state doesn't have the appropriate tags for my trailers weight rating.


----------



## DDB

TKLAWN;1896127 said:


> I've used Courtney Truck service from a eden prarie, good and reasonable.
> 
> You didn't find my friend on hwy 7 did you??


Nope, didn't meet anyone on hwy 7. Just due for my yearly checkup. We're they out there today?


----------



## SSS Inc.

DDB;1896179 said:


> I have a 20' PJ trailer and it has 7k axles but has the 15k tags on it, I that it would be unfair if I was less then 1000 lbs over 26k and had to get a class A because the state doesn't have the appropriate tags for my trailers weight rating.


You won't get in trouble if you buy tags that are higher than you can haul as long as you don't see that as a ticket to haul more. They go with the highest legal number possible which is where our friend with 14,700 may get into trouble.


----------



## qualitycut

DDB;1896179 said:


> I have a 20' PJ trailer and it has 7k axles but has the 15k tags on it, I that it would be unfair if I was less then 1000 lbs over 26k and had to get a class A because the state doesn't have the appropriate tags for my trailers weight rating.


Your fine if trailer is 14k tags just for tax purposes.


----------



## albhb3

are we back to this again... all hes got to say is hes not for hire:laughing:



anyone hitting the lakes Saturday...thinking of going to wbl or up by isanti


----------



## TKLAWN

DDB;1896180 said:


> Nope, didn't meet anyone on hwy 7. Just due for my yearly checkup. We're they out there today?


Just a popular spot for them.
FYI his stickler is registered DOT# and on the truck!and health card in your possession.
Among other things


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1896193 said:


> Just a popular spot for them.
> FYI his stickler is registered DOT# and on the truck!and health card in your possession.
> Among other things


he lives in Watertown that is why he is always on 7.


----------



## CityGuy

TKLAWN;1896193 said:


> Just a popular spot for them.
> FYI his stickler is registered DOT# and on the truck!and health card in your possession.
> Among other things


They may be busy in Maple Plain with the 4 car pile up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

DDB;1896179 said:


> I have a 20' PJ trailer and it has 7k axles but has the 15k tags on it, I that it would be unfair if I was less then 1000 lbs over 26k and had to get a class A because the state doesn't have the appropriate tags for my trailers weight rating.


You're fine at 14k. Even Polaris would be fine at 14k.

He's over because of the extra .7k that the Felling is rated for, which to me, the more I think about it, almost has to be a typo.

The GVW of the trailer is based off of axle ratings, plain and simple, unless they are trying to work magic so they can sell what should have been a 14k trailer, rated at 14.7k, and there by saying their trailer can haul more (tongue weight added into the GVW tag).

That's about all I can come up with.

There would never be a 7,350 lb axle to get the 14.7k GVW.

I'd almost put typo on the tag as much as anything.

I suppose tomorrow I should go look at my Felling dump. Maybe I'm over now too??? 

edit... I'm not going to be able to sleep tonight. Going out to check. I'll report back in 10 minutes.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1896172 said:


> I have been thinking about this for days now. We would license at 12,000 and have the same hauling capacity as you if you licensed at 15 or whatever. Since we are all Class A Drivers we wouldn't have a problem if they wanted to go with the 14,700 tag.
> A little tip for you guys on the edge of legal. Buy a Towmaster T-10 or I think a Felling FT-10 will work. Its the same trailer as a T-12 but the GVW is 2000#'s lighter and the tires need to be swapped. Same payload(Same Axles too) once you change tires but the GVW is 2000 less.
> Or buy a brand that doesn't add the trailer weight to the axle weight to get the GVW. Trust me, they all arrive at this number differently.


What the heck... just looked at Felling's specs... the trailers only weigh 200 lbs difference but the FT-10 is 9,980 GVWR and the FT-12 is 14,700 GVWR... almost 5K difference! I know the axles are different, but geez...


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1896190 said:


> Your fine if trailer is 14k tags just for tax purposes.


This... manufacturer tag is what matters


----------



## cbservicesllc

cbservicesllc;1896204 said:


> What the heck... just looked at Felling's specs... the trailers only weigh 200 lbs difference but the FT-10 is 9,980 GVWR and the FT-12 is 14,700 GVWR... almost 5K difference! I know the axles are different, but geez...


Hmm fine print on the Felling specs says an FT-10 can have a GVWR of 12,980 with DOT tape...


----------



## TKLAWN

Victoria's Secret

Yeah baby!!


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;1896196 said:



> he lives in Watertown that is why he is always on 7.


Makes sense.

He loves 7 and 44 or cty rd 6 into Plymouth.

Strongly dislike that guy.


----------



## albhb3

**** I just came


----------



## CityGuy

Goal.................


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1896207 said:


> Hmm fine print on the Felling specs says an FT-10 can have a GVWR of 12,980 with DOT tape...


Are you sure the axles are even different?

Check out Towmaster. The only difference is the tires are rated for less......same axles. I have a couple of each and all we did to the 10,000# ones was change the tires. CVIs look at our axles at 12√, our tires at 12 √, our sticker says 12 √. The two trailers are T-10's. They can haul no more or less than our T-12's.

+ Google how manufacturers determine GVW. There are no laws governing this. Some go by the axle capacity, some take the axles + the trailer weight.

None of this matters to a guy like me but for anyone with a pickup trying to pull a trailer you better check these details from each manufacturer.


----------



## Drakeslayer

TKLAWN;1896211 said:


> Victoria's Secret
> 
> Yeah baby!!


Thanks for the reminder:salute:


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;1896217 said:


> Goal.................


NOBODY CARES VS is on


----------



## DDB

TKLAWN;1896212 said:


> Makes sense.
> 
> He loves 7 and 44 or cty rd 6 into Plymouth.
> 
> Strongly dislike that guy.


I haven't met him yet. Hope I never do. I assume he's cost you a few bucks??


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1896201 said:


> You're fine at 14k. Even Polaris would be fine at 14k.
> 
> He's over because of the extra .7k that the Felling is rated for, which to me, the more I think about it, almost has to be a typo.
> 
> The GVW of the trailer is based off of axle ratings, plain and simple, unless they are trying to work magic so they can sell what should have been a 14k trailer, rated at 14.7k, and there by saying their trailer can haul more (tongue weight added into the GVW tag).
> 
> That's about all I can come up with.
> 
> There would never be a 7,350 lb axle to get the 14.7k GVW.
> 
> I'd almost put typo on the tag as much as anything.
> 
> I suppose tomorrow I should go look at my Felling dump. Maybe I'm over now too???
> 
> edit... I'm not going to be able to sleep tonight. Going out to check. I'll report back in 10 minutes.


I bet yours is the same way as mine


----------



## albhb3

DDB;1896223 said:


> I haven't met him yet. Hope I never do. I assume he's cost you a few bucks??


That's the nice thing about driving a meat scrap truck they don't bother after choking down there lunch


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;1896222 said:


> NOBODY CARES VS is on


I do!..........


----------



## Drakeslayer

DDB;1896223 said:


> I haven't met him yet. Hope I never do. I assume he's cost you a few bucks??


He looks and acts like a little hitler.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1896204 said:


> What the heck... just looked at Felling's specs... the trailers only weigh 200 lbs difference but the FT-10 is 9,980 GVWR and the FT-12 is 14,700 GVWR... almost 5K difference! I know the axles are different, but geez...


I bet the axles are the same


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;1896227 said:


> I do!..........


turn over your man card! watchin men on ice or gorgeous models on stage hmmmmm


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1896218 said:


> Are you sure the axles are even different?
> 
> Check out Towmaster. The only difference is the tires are rated for less......same axles. I have a couple of each and all we did to the 10,000# ones was change the tires. CVIs look at our axles at 12√, our tires at 12 √, our sticker says 12 √. The two trailers are T-10's. They can haul no more or less than our T-12's.
> 
> + Google how manufacturers determine GVW. There are no laws governing this. Some go by the axle capacity, some take the axles + the trailer weight.
> 
> None of this matters to a guy like me but for anyone with a pickup trying to pull a trailer you better check these details from each manufacturer.


Felling says the 10 is 6 bolt and the 12 is 8 bolt... I'll take a look at Towmaster next


----------



## TKLAWN

Drakeslayer;1896229 said:


> He looks and acts like a little hitler.


Yes he does.

What a Richard


----------



## TKLAWN

albhb3;1896232 said:


> turn over your man card! watchin men on ice or gorgeous models on stage hmmmmm


Yeah baby!


----------



## CityGuy

Goal....................


----------



## Polarismalibu

Goal!!!!!!!!


----------



## TKLAWN

CityGuy;1896239 said:


> Goal....................





Polarismalibu;1896240 said:


> Goal!!!!!!!!


VS!
Yeah baby


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;1896222 said:


> NOBODY CARES VS is on


Well you go have fun watching your bra and panies show.


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;1896243 said:


> Well you go have fun watching your bra and panies show.


Ohh I am don't you worry bout that


----------



## Drakeslayer

Team Vicky!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Goal!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Tie game................


----------



## albhb3

Drakeslayer;1896248 said:


> Team Vicky!


not really my type I like em malnourished so they cant put up a fight

:laughing:


----------



## TKLAWN

CityGuy;1896243 said:


> Well you go have fun watching your bra and panies show.


82 regular season hockey games

Only 1 VS show.

I win


----------



## albhb3

TKLAWN;1896253 said:


> 82 regular season hockey games
> 
> Only 1 VS show.
> 
> I win


NO WE WIN


----------



## Polarismalibu

TKLAWN;1896253 said:


> 82 regular season hockey games
> 
> Only 1 VS show.
> 
> I win


The vs show will be online too. After hockey


----------



## TKLAWN

albhb3;1896254 said:


> NO WE WIN


Holy, Arrina Grande!


----------



## Drakeslayer

albhb3;1896254 said:


> NO 3 WIN


Fix it for yawesport


----------



## cbservicesllc

cbservicesllc;1896235 said:


> Felling says the 10 is 6 bolt and the 12 is 8 bolt... I'll take a look at Towmaster next


Towmaster the 10 and 12 are both 8 bolts... Just to clarify I'm looking at drop deck trailers as I assume that's what polaris got...


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1896257 said:


> Holy, Arrina Grande!


She dodges a model on the runway. Seen it online


----------



## CityGuy

TKLAWN;1896253 said:


> 82 regular season hockey games
> 
> Only 1 VS show.
> 
> I win


It will be on again on bravo or something. 
Always is.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Polarismalibu;1896256 said:


> The vs show will be online too. After hockey


The scoresheet will be the same in the morning. These girls are only getting older.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1896235 said:


> Felling says the 10 is 6 bolt and the 12 is 8 bolt... I'll take a look at Towmaster next


Mine is 8 bolt.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;1896262 said:


> The scoresheet will be the same in the morning. These girls are only getting older.


Aged like fine wine lol


----------



## albhb3

Drakeslayer;1896262 said:


> The scoresheet will be the same in the morning. These girls are only getting older.


True but lets not think of the negatives


----------



## Polarismalibu

Goal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Goal.....................


----------



## Polarismalibu

I start watching and they score three!


----------



## Drakeslayer

Camel Toe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1896218 said:


> Are you sure the axles are even different?
> 
> Check out Towmaster. The only difference is the tires are rated for less......same axles. I have a couple of each and all we did to the 10,000# ones was change the tires. CVIs look at our axles at 12√, our tires at 12 √, our sticker says 12 √. The two trailers are T-10's. They can haul no more or less than our T-12's.
> 
> + Google how manufacturers determine GVW. There are no laws governing this. Some go by the axle capacity, some take the axles + the trailer weight.
> 
> None of this matters to a guy like me but for anyone with a pickup trying to pull a trailer you better check these details from each manufacturer.


Check the details is right... this is confusing...


----------



## albhb3

Drakeslayer;1896269 said:


> Camel Toe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I should go help with that:salute:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well... The report is.....


My new 3500 has a GVW of 10,800.

My '13 2500 have a GVW of 8,800.

My Felling dump, with (2) 7,000 lb axles has a GVW of??????

















SIXTEEN THOUSAND!!!!!!!!

Now, with that said, I always ran around with the dump behind the 2500's because I knew I was under 26k (8800+16,000). I'll have to remember if I send someone on an errand with the '14 pulling the dump (not very often).


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1896263 said:


> Mine is 8 bolt.


FT-10? Drop Deck? Tilt? Deck Over?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1896274 said:


> Well... The report is.....
> 
> My new 3500 has a GVW of 10,800.
> 
> My '13 2500 have a GVW of 8,800.
> 
> My Felling dump, with (2) 7,000 lb axles has a GVW of??????
> 
> SIXTEEN THOUSAND!!!!!!!!
> 
> Now, with that said, I always ran around with the dump behind the 2500's because I knew I was under 26k (8800+16,000). I'll have to remember if I send someone on an errand with the '14 pulling the dump (not very often).


Your new truck is only 10,800 on a one ton???

My load trail dump has two 7k axles and is 14k on the tag. Felling is weird


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1896278 said:


> FT-10? Drop Deck? Tilt? Deck Over?


FT-12-I drop deck


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1896279 said:


> Your new truck is only 10,800 on a one ton???


Yeah, you can haul an extra 14 bags of ice melt.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Yeahhhhh I'm done with trailers... girls with wings on...


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1896282 said:


> Yeah, you can haul an extra 14 bags of ice melt.


I'm just surprised that it's only 800 pounds more then a 3/4 ton. My 3/4 was 10k


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1896283 said:


> Yeahhhhh I'm done with trailers... girls with wings on...


There are wings??? Where are the wings??? I don't see any wings at all....anywhere.....whatsoever.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Nice comeback win!!


----------



## CityGuy

Wild win................


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So who caught Ian's forecast..... This IS a weather thread...


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;1896279 said:


> Your new truck is only 10,800 on a one ton???
> 
> My load trail dump has two 7k axles and is 14k on the tag. Felling is weird


PJ dump here and the same two 7k axles with 14 gvw, (tagged with a G)

Truck is 11,500 also (tagged at a F)

For Lwnmwr, your 14' gvw, do you have the window sticker for it? It could have been ordered with a different payload package. At least Ford you can.

All new F-350's should be 11,500. Unless.....

10,000/9,900 GVWR PACKAGE (68D)
Availability:
● Optional on F-250 and F-350 SRW
Includes:
● 9,900 lbs. Gross Vehicle Weight Rating (F-250 SRW)
● 10,000 lbs. Gross Vehicle Weight Rating (F-350 SRW)

or

11,400 GVWR PACKAGE (68L)
Availability:
● Optional on F-350 SRW
- 4x2: SuperCab 158" WB (8' box)
- 4x2: Crew Cab 172" WB (8' box)
- 4x4: All


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1896291 said:


> So who caught Ian's forecast..... This IS a weather thread...


Wings Jeremy... Look at the wings!


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1896274 said:


> Well... The report is.....
> 
> My new 3500 has a GVW of 10,800.
> 
> My '13 2500 have a GVW of 8,800.
> 
> My Felling dump, with (2) 7,000 lb axles has a GVW of??????
> 
> SIXTEEN THOUSAND!!!!!!!!
> 
> Now, with that said, I always ran around with the dump behind the 2500's because I knew I was under 26k (8800+16,000). I'll have to remember if I send someone on an errand with the '14 pulling the dump (not very often).


How can they get away with that? tandem 7k axles but put a 16k sticker on it...


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1896291 said:


> So who caught Ian's forecast..... This IS a weather thread...


El Niño this and Pineapple Express that, check back on Sunday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1896292 said:


> PJ dump here and the same two 7k axles with 14 gvw, (tagged with a G)
> 
> Truck is 11,500 also (tagged at a F)
> 
> For Lwnmwr, your 14' gvw, do you have the window sticker for it? It could have been ordered with a different payload package. At least Ford you can.
> 
> All new F-350's should be 11,500. Unless.....
> 
> 10,000/9,900 GVWR PACKAGE (68D)
> Availability:
> ● Optional on F-250 and F-350 SRW
> Includes:
> ● 9,900 lbs. Gross Vehicle Weight Rating (F-250 SRW)
> ● 10,000 lbs. Gross Vehicle Weight Rating (F-350 SRW)
> 
> or
> 
> 11,400 GVWR PACKAGE (68L)
> Availability:
> ● Optional on F-350 SRW
> - 4x2: SuperCab 158" WB (8' box)
> - 4x2: Crew Cab 172" WB (8' box)
> - 4x4: All


I just looked at the tag in the door. Same thing the CVI is going to look at. 10,800 GVW .


----------



## NorthernProServ

NorthernProServ;1896295 said:


> How can they get away with that? tandem 7k axles but put a 16k sticker on it...


I guess no different then Polaris's trailer....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Holy crap. Prior Lake is raising property taxes TEN PERCENT!!!!


----------



## Greenery

Loretto Lano was able to get me a new manufacturer sticker for my felling trailer. The trailer has 7k axles and it had a 15k Manu tag. Felling issued a new Manu tag for 14k. I did this for the same reason as you, 15k put me into cdl range with the 14k I'm 1lb under.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1896292 said:


> PJ dump here and the same two 7k axles with 14 gvw, (tagged with a G)
> 
> Truck is 11,500 also (tagged at a F)
> 
> For Lwnmwr, your 14' gvw, do you have the window sticker for it? It could have been ordered with a different payload package. At least Ford you can.
> 
> All new F-350's should be 11,500. Unless.....
> 
> 10,000/9,900 GVWR PACKAGE (68D)
> Availability:
> ● Optional on F-250 and F-350 SRW
> Includes:
> ● 9,900 lbs. Gross Vehicle Weight Rating (F-250 SRW)
> ● 10,000 lbs. Gross Vehicle Weight Rating (F-350 SRW)
> 
> or
> 
> 11,400 GVWR PACKAGE (68L)
> Availability:
> ● Optional on F-350 SRW
> - 4x2: SuperCab 158" WB (8' box)
> - 4x2: Crew Cab 172" WB (8' box)
> - 4x4: All


I was wondering if maybe Lwnmwrman's truck had that GVWR limited like you can do with Ford... good tactic to stay under... Thumbs Up


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1896300 said:


> Holy crap. Prior Lake is raising property taxes TEN PERCENT!!!!


good they can afford it from what Ive seen


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1896300 said:


> Holy crap. Prior Lake is raising property taxes TEN PERCENT!!!!


Mine dropped in MPLS. I still pay wayyyyyyyyy more than most of you guys due do my location. Its a joke.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1896303 said:


> Loretto Lano was able to get me a new manufacturer sticker for my felling trailer. The trailer has 7k axles and it had a 15k Manu tag. Felling issued a new Manu tag for 14k. I did this for the same reason as you, 15k put me into cl range with the 14k I'm 1lb under.


See Polaris.... I would go talk with them. Probably talk with someone else, or talk with your salesman, but if you can't get anywhere ask for office personnel.

Might even want to talk to Greenery, soon who he dealt with in Loretto, and head straight down there.


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;1896307 said:


> Mine dropped in MPLS. I still pay wayyyyyyyyy more than most of you guys due do my location. Its a joke.


I pay less than 1900 in rosemount


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1896295 said:


> How can they get away with that? tandem 7k axles but put a 16k sticker on it...


Like SSS said... no real regulation on how they do it...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1896304 said:


> I was wondering if maybe Lwnmwrman's truck had that GVWR limited like you can do with Ford... good tactic to stay under... Thumbs Up


Yeah, if you were running 14,000 trailers, you could go to 11,500 no problem.

I think it's becuase my '14 isn't "heavy duty".


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;1896306 said:


> good they can afford it from what Ive seen


Oh no you didn't just say that.


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;1896310 said:


> I pay less than 1900 in rosemount


Mine are over 7000. I have a brother in Edina that pays less.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1896303 said:


> Loretto Lano was able to get me a new manufacturer sticker for my felling trailer. The trailer has 7k axles and it had a 15k Manu tag. Felling issued a new Manu tag for 14k. I did this for the same reason as you, 15k put me into cdl range with the 14k I'm 1lb under.


That's where I bought it from. And I questioned it before I bought it. Woulda been nice for them to mention that option

And my sales guys was one of the lanos


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;1896315 said:


> Mine are over 7000. I have a brother in Edina that pays less.


well don't live in a 7000sq ft house thenpayup


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1896313 said:


> Yeah, if you were running 14,000 trailers, you could go to 11,500 no problem.
> 
> I think it's becuase my '14 isn't "heavy duty".


I know sometimes gas vs diesel can change that as well because of the weight difference. Would be interesting to find your extract truck with a diesel and see what the GVW listed is.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1896315 said:


> Mine are over 7000. I have a brother in Edina that pays less.


For your house or your shop??
Thays a ton of dough for your house. Hope they wear protection. I pay 4500 i think im on 8 acres in corcoran i thought thay was rough


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;1896316 said:


> That's where I bought it from. And I questioned it before I bought it. Woulda been nice for them to mention that option
> 
> And my sales guys was one of the lanos


I don't really know that's it's an option.

I would go in and sit down with Gary and explain your situation and see if he's willing to talk with felling to get it straightened out. I don't think it's a very common thing to have done after the trailer has left the manufacturer but it worked for me.


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;1896320 said:


> I know sometimes gas vs diesel can change that as well because of the weight difference. Would be interesting to find your extract truck with a diesel and see what the GVW listed is.


There 11,700 on the diesel for the rams


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Too much action today. Gotta go play PS4 for a bit.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1896322 said:


> I don't really know that's it's an option.
> 
> I would go in and sit down with Gary and explain your situation and see if he's willing to talk with felling to get it straightened out. I don't think it's a very common thing to have done after the trailer has left the manufacturer but it worked for me.


He's the one I bought it from too. I'll talk to him and see what he says


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;1896319 said:


> well don't live in a 7000sq ft house thenpayup


I wish..... Not complaining by any means but divide by three.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1896321 said:


> For your house or your shop??
> Thays a ton of dough for your house. Hope they wear protection. I pay 4500 i think im on 8 acres in corcoran i thought thay was rough


For my house (1/4 acre). Our shop is much more.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Polarismalibu;1896316 said:


> That's where I bought it from. And I questioned it before I bought it. Woulda been nice for them to mention that option
> 
> And my sales guys was one of the lanos


At anoka or loretto?


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1896327 said:


> For my house (1/4 acre). Our shop is much more.


Yea i figured your house. Commercial is much more. Id bet your shop is 20-30 grand a year. Sucks for both


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;1896328 said:


> At anoka or loretto?


Loretto.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

ranger620;1896331 said:


> yea i figured your house. Commercial is much more. Id bet your shop is 20-30 grand a year. Sucks for both


√√√√√√√√√√√............


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1896313 said:


> Yeah, if you were running 14,000 trailers, you could go to 11,500 no problem.
> 
> I think it's becuase my '14 isn't "heavy duty".


There's a heavy duty?


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1896304 said:


> I was wondering if maybe Lwnmwrman's truck had that GVWR limited like you can do with Ford... good tactic to stay under... Thumbs Up


I find it interesting that Ford offers the 11.4k gvw, being only 100 pounds lower.....Maybe for a certain trailer configuration + truck to stay under 26k mark?

26,000-11,400(truck)=14,600 (trailer)...still don't make sense to me....

I know in some states once your GVW goes over 10,001, your registration/Tabs go SKY high, so that package option makes sense if you are trying to avoid that.

Only bad thing is you are cutting your payload WAY down by doing so. I know the Ford also has payload stickers in the door jambs as well. 
I believe mine is 3,7xx, with a 11,500 GVW, with a 10 GVW you would be down to about 2,200 for payload. Just about F-150/1500 range in today's trucks.

Just rambling my thoughts out....


----------



## Drakeslayer

Polarismalibu;1896332 said:


> Loretto.....


Talk to Randall, he will get it squared away. You must have bought it on a Saturday if Gary was the sales guy.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;1896323 said:


> There 11,700 on the diesel for the rams


There ya go.....that would put them more in line for maintaining a higher payload with the heavier diesel engine then.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1896336 said:


> There's a heavy duty?


For 2500s there used to be. The GVW would be 9600.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Accu showing 1.9" for Monday....prefect.


----------



## NorthernProServ

NorthernProServ;1896346 said:


> Accu showing 1.9" for Monday....prefect.


And again the following Tuesday, 12/23


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1896349 said:


> And again the following Tuesday, 12/23


Awesome! Hope accuweather is right!


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1896351 said:


> Awesome! Hope accuweather is right!


That would be nice. They have done pretty good this year


----------



## SSS Inc.

GFS is creeping north. See you guys at Ritchie Brothers tomorrow. Maybe not but I'll be there.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;1896358 said:


> *GFS is creeping north.* See you guys at Ritchie Brothers tomorrow. Maybe not but I'll be there.


Hope its a trend!


----------



## skorum03

NorthernProServ;1896362 said:


> Hope its a trend!


me too. Running out of money.

Not really, but you know what I mean.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;1896363 said:


> me too. Running out of money.
> 
> Not really, but you know what I mean.


What's tough is a light month followed by a very busy month, then recievables is 6-8 weeks out before you get money flowing again


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;1896365 said:


> What's tough is a light month followed by a very busy month, then recievables is 6-8 weeks out before you get money flowing again


Yes that is a good point


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1896365 said:


> What's tough is a light month followed by a very busy month, then recievables is 6-8 weeks out before you get money flowing again


Bingo......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1896365 said:


> What's tough is a light month followed by a very busy month, then recievables is 6-8 weeks out before you get money flowing again


Or a very busy month followed by a light month, but you don't get paid for the heavy month.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1896358 said:


> GFS is creeping north. See you guys at Ritchie Brothers tomorrow. Maybe not but I'll be there.


Yeah, it's been running over IA pretty much all day now.


----------



## BossPlow614

albhb3;1896319 said:


> well don't live in a 7000sq ft house thenpayup


That's probably one of the most ignorant posts I've read on a forum.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1896371 said:


> Yeah, it's been running over IA pretty much all day now.


heading our way.


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1896372 said:


> That's probably one of the most ignorant posts I've read on a forum.


Have you not been over on lawnsite??


----------



## BossPlow614

Polarismalibu;1896375 said:


> Have you not been over on lawnsite??


I read quite a bit on there but not in the sections with the people asking dumb questions such as in the "commercial mowing" section.


----------



## cbservicesllc

skorum03;1896374 said:


> heading our way.


We're comin, we're comin!


----------



## banonea

DDB;1896069 said:


> I think it looks great! Almost makes me wonder how much you'd charge to paint my old F150!


Depending on how nice you want the paint to turn out and how much body work there is. I don't clear coat. I use what called" Single Stage". it is everything in one. you mix a hardener ( I tend to use a little extra hardener in my mix Thumbs Up)with the paint and it turns out very nice. I don't get that "mirror shine" look because I don't have a dust free booth, I just do it in my garage, so I cannot get showroom paint jobs, but as for a plow truck or a work truck I think they look good.

I got about $400.00 into materials in this truck. there are things that I did that I wouldn't do for a paying customer unless they we ok with, like using expansion foam in the cab corners. I would do a regular truck like mine for around $500.00 to $700.00, depending on the cost of the paint, some colors are more expensive than others.


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;1896075 said:


> banonea ever try plasti dip??


for what kinda application?


----------



## skorum03

Good luck with the sale...
http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/pts/4773944517.html


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;1896083 said:


> Best part is it won't mess up the original pant under it!


K now I know what you are talking about. I have see a guy that did a bike in it. ......


----------



## banonea

DDB;1896084 said:


> That much cheaper then I would have thought!


It all depends how you do it. I can ( and have) spray bomb a car for $60.00 andit will look ok. the cleaner I use to clean my gun cost $45.00/gal alone. when I did the paint job on my bike, the pearl I put in the clear coat cost $250.00/oz.......


----------



## banonea

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1896099 said:


> The only 40mm I know of is a grenade launcher.


I got a High Point 9mm in the whife's night stand for her, A High Point 45 in my night stand, a 40mm Witness that stays in my truck at all times, and a Taurs .380 that I COC and about 8000 rounds in the office at home.............. let them come


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1896117 said:


> I spend about $200 on a gallon of PPG paint, reducer and hardener. Can do three large dump truck cabs or two pickups.
> 
> I use rustoleum on our dump boxes and some small equipment since I pretty much repaint them every two years. * I go 4 parts paint and 1 part Acetone. It retains the gloss much better than with the thinner and it flashes fast so you can recoat faster.[/QUOTE*]
> 
> Try the single stage, its nice and easy and sprays great.


----------



## banonea

Greenery;1896124 said:


> Yet the paint shops want $1500 to paint my fully prepped 8x10 dump box.


Send me a pic, I'll quote it........


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1896149 said:


> Imron can be more expensive and durable but its no more dangerous than most other Auto paints. * They all can kill you slowly if you don't wear the proper equipment.* You can spray it with the same equipment.


Like me.....


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1896382 said:


> K now I know what you are talking about. I have see a guy that did a bike in it. ......


I think it would be neat to try


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;1896389 said:


> I think it would be neat to try


If you are going to do that, just have it rhino line sprayed, better coverage last longer.....


----------



## banonea

I got to say, I got a lot done since 4:00 today, 
did a oil change and rear breaks on my sisters car and did 2 wheel bearings , 1 front axle and front breaks on my 04 2500HD that the brother plows with.


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1896390 said:


> If you are going to do that, just have it rhino line sprayed, better coverage last longer.....


5x the price too. For certain things bed liner looks bad


----------



## Polarismalibu

It's actually pretty nice out


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1896402 said:


> It's actually pretty nice out


Chilly damp. Need cold dry.


----------



## SnowGuy73

20°, breeze, light fog.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Foggy as hell in Duluth jeez


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1896423 said:


> Foggy as hell in Duluth jeez


On your way to MI??


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light snow, freezing fog, or tiny ice falling here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Coating on drives and side streets.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak is predicting weather as it happens, again...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1896441 said:


> Light snow, freezing fog, or tiny ice falling here.


Ice needles


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1896461 said:


> Ice needles


You got it too?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

What the hell MNDOT

http://www.myfoxtwincities.com/stor...oyees-concerned-over-terror-suspect-co-worker


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1896467 said:


> You got it too?


Yeah................


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1896476 said:


> What the hell MNDOT
> 
> http://www.myfoxtwincities.com/stor...oyees-concerned-over-terror-suspect-co-worker


Diversity......


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1896483 said:


> Diversity......


An old, old wooden ship used during the civil war.


----------



## Bill1090

24* with a good 6" of ice on the small lakes.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1896483 said:


> Diversity......


Might as well hire rapisits, burglers and drug dealers. Rapists and burglers can keep an eye on their victims. Drug dealers can just spread it on the streets or make the deals when they make corners


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Salt run #1 in the books for the day.


----------



## Bill1090

Looks like NY is getting a good amount of snow again.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1896440 said:


> On your way to MI??


Unloaded the sleds in superior half way to michagan now


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1896526 said:


> Looks like NY is getting a good amount of snow again.


Lucky......


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1896384 said:


> I got a High Point 9mm in the whife's night stand for her, A High Point 45 in my night stand, a 40mm Witness that stays in my truck at all times, and a Taurs .380 that I COC and about 8000 rounds in the office at home.............. let them come


You keep saying 40mm. It is a .40 inch...;-) S&W?


----------



## NorthernProServ

Snowing very lightly here,trees are white from freezing fog.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Well I should have bought a wheel loader. Better hatch a plan for the rest of the day here.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1896514 said:


> Salt run #1 in the books for the day.


We must be on the same schedule when it comes to salt. Now I have to head out when I get back from rb.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1896542 said:


> Well I should have bought a wheel loader. Better hatch a plan for the rest of the day here.


Any wheel loaders go cheap??


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1896542 said:


> Well I should have bought a wheel loader. Better hatch a plan for the rest of the day here.


Where are you?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1896545 said:


> We must be on the same schedule when it comes to salt. Now I have to head out when I get back from rb.


Never mind, I see now....


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1896548 said:


> Any wheel loaders go cheap??


Well you could have bought three cat 930's for 135000 each. 2013's with 3-400 hours. Seemed very cheap to me.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;1896545 said:


> We must be on the same schedule when it comes to salt. Now I have to head out when I get back from rb.


Same here, going to do a run in 30mins here.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1896554 said:


> Well you could have bought three cat 930's for 135000 each. 2013's with 3-400 hours. Seemed very cheap to me.


That might be cheap but I think we have different accountants :laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1896565 said:


> That might be cheap but I think we have different accountants :laughing:


1978 something or other went for $4500.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1896565 said:


> That might be cheap but I think we have different accountants :laughing:


That's what I was thinking Ranger. I had to look twice to make sure that wasn't $13,500.  I was like HOLY SHNIT!!! until I saw the 3rd zero.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Soooo... Accu has me down around .7" for Sunday / Monday.

They've taken the snow out for the 23rd. Now they have snow on the 30th for me, 2.5".


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1896567 said:


> 1978 something or other went for $4500.


Watching it online now. WIsh I would have went down and looked at stuff. Never enough time


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1896567 said:


> 1978 something or other went for $4500.


You buy either of them rollers?


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1896577 said:


> You buy either of them rollers?


Nope . Bid on the little Volvo. That was a good price but not really what we need. Quit at 10,000.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1896580 said:


> Nope . Bid on the little Volvo. That was a good price but not really what we need. Quit at 10,000.


I know nothing about them but it seems like some good deals..

You need that Dodge pick up coming up!Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1896583 said:


> I know nothing about them but it seems like some good deals..
> 
> You need that Dodge pick up coming up!Thumbs Up


Somebody way overpaid for an old water truck. Was going to bid on this asphalt distributor but I got some inside info from the owner. Major problems....can't wait to see what it goes for.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wow, SSS must be buying all kinds of stuff. Keep hearing Rick after "SOLD" each time.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1896573 said:


> Soooo... Accu has me down around .7" for Sunday / Monday.
> 
> They've taken the snow out for the 23rd. Now they have snow on the 30th for me, 2.5".


.4 now for Monday here : (

Next is 12/28 with 1"

Planing on going to Chicago after X-mas for new years......I'm sure it will snow then.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1896588 said:


> Somebody way overpaid for an old water truck. Was going to bid on this asphalt distributor but I got some inside info from the owner. Major problems....can't wait to see what it goes for.


Over paid?!?!?!

It's a classic!


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1896593 said:


> .4 now for Monday here : (
> 
> Next is 12/28 with 1"
> 
> Planing on going to Chicago after X-mas for new years......I'm sure it will snow then.....


Perfect.

Thank you!


----------



## NorthernProServ

NWS still talking about this northern shift.



> WE WERE ALSO ENCOURAGED TO SEE
> SEVERAL RUNS OF THE GFS TREND FARTHER SOUTH WITH TIME AND SLOWLY
> MIGRATE TOWARD THE ECMWF. UNFORTUNATELY...THE 10.00Z ECMWF TRENDED
> FARTHER NORTH AND NOW HAS HEALTHY QPF FOR THE SOUTHERN HALF OF
> MINNESOTA AND WESTERN WI.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS proud owner of an Elgin sweeper???


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1896596 said:


> NWS still talking about this northern shift.


Bring it!..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You can see on the NAM maps the upper and lower streams coming together.

However, like SSS always says, they will start out either south or north, then go the other way, then meet in the middle.

Started out in TX, up to MN, probably end up somewhere in IA.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1896598 said:


> SSS proud owner of an Elgin sweeper???


Not that one. What did it go for....we went out in the yard while that was up.


----------



## SnowGuy73

...............


----------



## SnowGuy73

sss inc.;1896607 said:


> not that one. What did it go for....we went out in the yard while that was up.


$1000.............


----------



## SnowGuy73

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

sss inc.;1896607 said:


> not that one. What did it go for....we went out in the yard while that was up.


$1,000..........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Here we go....


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1896608 said:


> ...............


Well that's depressing...


----------



## SnowGuy73

This red Kodiak coming up was on CL for a while, I think.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1896616 said:


> Well that's depressing...


Agreed...........


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1896617 said:


> This red Kodiak coming up was on CL for a while, I think.


I think I know who owned that one.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1896622 said:


> I think I know who owned that one.


Did you "seal" that deal?


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1896628 said:


> Did you "seal" that deal?


No. To rich for my blood.


----------



## SnowGuy73

That was a great deal.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1896629 said:


> No. To rich for my blood.


Did you buy the yellow?

Great deal!


----------



## Doughboy12

Add some boxes to that and it makes great work site setups.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS whats your bid #?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1896572 said:


> That's what I was thinking Ranger. I had to look twice to make sure that wasn't $13,500.  I was like HOLY SHNIT!!! until I saw the 3rd zero.


Same here...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1896633 said:


> SSS whats your bid #?


That's private info sir!


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1896639 said:


> That's private info sir!


:waving::waving:xysport


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1896606 said:


> You can see on the NAM maps the upper and lower streams coming together.
> 
> However, like SSS always says, they will start out either south or north, then go the other way, then meet in the middle.
> 
> Started out in TX, up to MN, probably end up somewhere in IA.


Hopefully we get at least SOME up here...


----------



## Doughboy12

Box is worth twice that...


----------



## NorthernProServ




----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1896652 said:


>


Stop that!


----------



## NorthernProServ

> Expect a little less misery this winter.














> The Accumulated Winter Season Severity Index. Yes, WMI roles off the tongue, but the original index is the AWSSI. Here's an excerpt of a good explanation of how this running winter index is calculated and updated from the Midwest Regional Climate Center: "...Daily scores are calculated based on scores assigned to temperature, snowfall, and snow depth thresholds. The daily scores are accumulated through the winter season, allowing a running total of winter severity in the midst of a season as well as a final, cumulative value characterizing the full season. Accumulations of the temperature and snow components of the index are computed separately and then added together for the total index. This allows comparison of the relative contribution of each to the total score..."
> 
> * More information on Barbara Boustead's new winter rating scale from the AMS, the American Meteorological Society.


----------



## NorthernProServ

^^^ never heard of such thing.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1896654 said:


>


I'm guessing this is caused by global warming?

Considering those graphs look like someone's who is always speaking of such things.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Where is Jim?

A bunch of ag stuff coming up...


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;1896657 said:


> I'm guessing this is caused by global warming?
> 
> Considering those graphs look like someone's who is always speaking of such things.


If your referring to Paul Douglas, then yes your right


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1896663 said:


> If your referring to Paul Douglas, then yes your right


 :laughing: :salute:


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1896652 said:


>


Son of a!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1896652 said:


>


What site is that from? I've seen it around other places as well.

Edit....never mind... Must be from Douglas.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That's the thing. Just because the GFS is over us, and the ECWRF comes up, most talk is that it's for Sunday and rain anyways.

I'm up to 40% rain for Sunday.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1896654 said:


>


Ohhhh so last year's is the big blue shade... which puts us on par with 61-62, 83-84, and 85-86...

At first I just looked at "last season" in the key which was actually 12-13 and I thought... "how in the cafe does last winter not score higher"

I remember Jerrid Sebesta talking about this Severity index thing this past summer... basically a scale of how much winter "sucks" (to the lay person of course...)


----------



## Camden

I just watched that 8360 JD sell for $215k. Decided to look them up because I couldn't believe it was worth that. Used ones on TractorHouse are anywhere from $200k to $315k


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1896476 said:


> What the hell MNDOT
> 
> http://www.myfoxtwincities.com/stor...oyees-concerned-over-terror-suspect-co-worker


How did he get through the fbi backround check?
Unreal


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1896607 said:


> Not that one. What did it go for....we went out in the yard while that was up.


Do you have a link for replay of auction?


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1896682 said:


> Do you have a link for replay of auction?


Can't post them here....xysport


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1896670 said:


> What site is that from? I've seen it around other places as well.
> 
> Edit....never mind... Must be from Douglas.


Yep, from his blog.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;1896679 said:


> How did he get through the fbi backround check?
> Unreal


They have them as mailmen too. My neighbor was just a sub. Took nearly a year to pass. He's never been in trouble or had a ticket in his life. In his 70's now. This was 10-15 years ago


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1896683 said:


> Can't post them here....xysport


Is it a live feed at a certain place on 52 I believe?


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1896682 said:


> Do you have a link for replay of auction?


If you go to the live page you can scroll up to see sold prices...


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1896687 said:


> Is it a live feed at a certain place on 52 I believe?


Its a live feed.


----------



## Doughboy12

These will be the high for the day...IMHO

Edit: didn't see the dump trucks...$340,000 for a dump truck!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nice combine!


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1896687 said:


> Is it a live feed at a certain place on 52 I believe?


It's on 35 north of Owatana...


----------



## albhb3

well that was a quick trip to work got a call the POS truck is broke...again at least 1x per work it seems to break.that makes it 2x this week suppost to hit albert lea,mason city,austin Rochester shokopee we shall see. And I hate passlock went to start the wifes car didn't turn over of course.Find out the security lights blinking finally turned off and fired up. I hate technology, if I get goin I can see Richie bros live


----------



## SnowGuy73

Lunch......


----------



## Bill1090

Oh god. The owner of plowz was just on the weather channel.


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1896732 said:


> Lunch......


Bring me some!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;1896733 said:


> Oh god. The owner of plowz was just on the weather channel.


Ahhhh cafe him...


----------



## Ranger620

SnowGuy73;1896732 said:


> Lunch......


Chipotle for this guy


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1896737 said:


> Ahhhh cafe him...


Why are you so mean?

All my driveways I plowz and lawns I Mowz come from the app! I get $75.00 a driveway each time and get paid so quick, its sooo cooooool! I go driveway to driveway and new ones keep popping up on my phone as I go.

You need to try it out! Everybody should plowz together! Even LwnMwrMan would like it!!

:laughing::laughing:


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1896741 said:


> Why are you so mean?
> 
> All my driveways I plowz and lawns I Mowz come from the app! I get $75.00 a driveway each time and get paid so quick, its sooo cooooool! I go driveway to driveway and new ones keep popping up on my phone as I go.
> 
> You need to try it out! Everybody should plowz together! Even LwnMwrMan would like it!!
> 
> :laughing::laughing:


You sir, are hilarious Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

True story......

Just had Chinese with the wife and oldest.

Wife was handing fortune cookies, I said to give me the one that says no snow.

My fortune?????.........










Pretty sure you all know what would need to happen for me to be "unusually successful" with regards to the snow.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;1896733 said:


> Oh god. The owner of plowz was just on the weather channel.


 Now we all know why Snowguy really quit.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1896749 said:


> Now we all know why Snowguy really quit.


Did you recover?


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1896750 said:


> Did you recover?


Was a little slow getting out of bed this morning


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1896733 said:


> Oh god. The owner of plowz was just on the weather channel.


I can't believe how much attention they get..


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ranger620;1896739 said:


> Chipotle for this guy


Leftover pasta here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1896749 said:


> Now we all know why Snowguy really quit.


I'm regretting now....

Like 5 salt only runs and only one plow so far, I would've been real happy sending out November invoices!


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1896748 said:


> True story......
> 
> Just had Chinese with the wife and oldest.
> 
> Wife was handing fortune cookies, I said to give me the one that says no snow.
> 
> My fortune?????.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure you all know what would need to happen for me to be "unusually successful" with regards to the snow.


Dent resistant trucks?


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1896748 said:


> True story......
> 
> Just had Chinese with the wife and oldest.
> 
> Wife was handing fortune cookies, I said to give me the one that says no snow.
> 
> My fortune?????.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure you all know what would need to happen for me to be "unusually successful" with regards to the snow.


Or now we're all doomed?


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1896757 said:


> I can't believe how much attention they get..


The guy on there thought it was the best idea ever. If he only knew...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1896748 said:


> True story......
> 
> Just had Chinese with the wife and oldest.
> 
> Wife was handing fortune cookies, I said to give me the one that says no snow.
> 
> My fortune?????.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure you all know what would need to happen for me to be "unusually successful" with regards to the snow.


That sucks... El Nino it is... :laughing: :salute:


----------



## Doughboy12

Well thanks for coming....What did you buy SSS?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1896760 said:


> Dent resistant trucks?


Wow.............but true. :crying:


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1896756 said:


> Was a little slow getting out of bed this morning


Cant go thurs now. Wife has to go into the office so I have to meet the farrier. Headed to cabelas to return my boots.
FWIW dont buy the under armor boots. I bought the brow tines (cost $200) I have 10-15 days field hunting in them and they are falling apart. New I should have stuck to danners.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1896763 said:


> The guy on there thought it was the best idea ever. If he only knew...


Same with all the locals around here....


----------



## Polarismalibu

Nothing like a nice morning ride across a state lol I'm beat already


----------



## qualitycut

My house not a flake .25 mole south has a goo coating


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;1896776 said:


> Nothing like a nice morning ride across a state lol I'm beat already


How are the snow conditions? Jealous...


----------



## Bill1090

The high today was supposed to be 35. It's still only 27. Maybe they'll be wrong on the temps next week and we'll get dumped on.


----------



## albhb3

yup 2 hours later still waiting.... they could at least scrap today and burn up an attendance bonus day doesn't roll over anyway


----------



## albhb3

Greenery;1896790 said:


> How are the snow conditions? Jealous...


he better watch out those swamps haven't firmed up yet was it on here with the sled sunk in one of em


----------



## albhb3

Bill1090;1896791 said:


> The high today was supposed to be 35. It's still only 27. Maybe they'll be wrong on the temps next week and we'll get dumped on.


NOOOOOO lets hope they drop 10-15 below for a week and let the ice build then go ahead be my guest


----------



## Bill1090

albhb3;1896797 said:


> NOOOOOO lets hope they drop 10-15 below for a week and let the ice build then go ahead be my guest


We're at 6" now. That's perfect for me. Walking access keeps the crowds away.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;1896739 said:


> Chipotle for this guy


Culver's here. Bought by a building owner that I do summer work at


----------



## skorum03

Bill1090;1896791 said:


> The high today was supposed to be 35. It's still only 27. Maybe they'll be wrong on the temps next week and we'll get dumped on.


I was wondering about this a little bit ago and noticed that it felt pretty cold still for supposedly "starting to warm up"


----------



## skorum03

Dahl, "Our computer models are keeping that storm just far enough south of Minnesota to prevent a lot of snow from developing here. I'm not totally convinced that's going to be the case, so please check back for updates, because we could be dealing with some accumulating snow by Monday."


----------



## Bill1090

skorum03;1896808 said:


> Dahl, "Our computer models are keeping that storm just far enough south of Minnesota to prevent a lot of snow from developing here. I'm not totally convinced that's going to be the case, so please check back for updates, because we could be dealing with some accumulating snow by Monday."


It'll come North. Iowa blows.

Bazinga


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1896790 said:


> How are the snow conditions? Jealous...


The main trail that goes out of superior east was great it was nice and smooth. Of the trail there is 10-12" in most spots. All in all it was good.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Don't buy this brand of safety "work wear".....


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1896808 said:


> Dahl, "Our computer models are keeping that storm just far enough south of Minnesota to prevent a lot of snow from developing here. I'm not totally convinced that's going to be the case, so please check back for updates, because we could be dealing with some accumulating snow by Monday."


Sounds about right...


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1896822 said:


> Don't buy this brand of safety "work wear".....


What did you do?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1896827 said:


> What did you do?


I washed it......

and its already falling apart and all pilled, what a piece of café!


----------



## albhb3

Bill1090;1896800 said:


> We're at 6" now. That's perfect for me. Walking access keeps the crowds away.


Its kinda hard to drive on 6inches and with the lack of snow no real good on the sleds... Now if I had a rzr with tracks now that be the ticket


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1896829 said:


> I washed it......
> 
> and its already falling apart and all pilled, what a piece of café!


That sucks...


----------



## albhb3

getting colder out


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1896835 said:


> That sucks...


Yup..............


----------



## NorthernProServ

skorum03;1896808 said:


> Dahl, "Our computer models are keeping that storm just far enough south of Minnesota to prevent a lot of snow from developing here. I'm not totally convinced that's going to be the case, so please check back for updates, because we could be dealing with some accumulating snow by Monday."


LwnMwrMan fortune cookie will come ture on monday. Haha.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

albhb3;1896840 said:


> getting colder out


Went from 26 to currently 29 from Forest Lake to Roseville.


----------



## Bill1090

I went down 1 to 26. Very cloudy out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS has updated forecasts for Sunday / Monday up.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Finally got my email synced to my new phone........




Helps to enter the right password!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1896869 said:


> NWS has updated forecasts for Sunday / Monday up.


and................................................


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1896874 said:


> and................................................


Apparently you don't have NOAA Free on the new phone?


----------



## albhb3

down to 25 here


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1896874 said:


> and................................................


Drizzle sat and sun then 40% mix on Monday


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1896876 said:


> Apparently you don't have NOAA Free on the new phone?


Thanks for helping out....


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1896882 said:


> Drizzle sat and sun then 40% mix on Monday


Thanks for the info, that's about what I had this morning. Thumbs Up


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1896874 said:


> and................................................


up to 50% day and 40% night for me. with a high of 37 and rain I don't really see it amount it to much. as you always say. what do I know


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1896893 said:


> up to 50% day and 40% night for me. with a high of 37 and rain I don't really see it amount it to much. as you always say. what do I know


You buy anything on the auction today?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1896903 said:


> You buy anything on the auction today?


Didn't go. Don't need anything anyway


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1896907 said:


> Didn't go. Don't need anything anyway


Copy that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

You find a PM yet?


----------



## NorthernProServ

From the latest FD....



> THE CURRENT LARGE SCALE PATTERN IS A REFLECTION OF A COLORADO LOW
> COMPOSITE MEAN TRACK WHICH DOES HAVE A *SIGNIFICANT WINTER STORM* ON
> THE NW SIDE OF THE SFC LOW TRACK. IN ADDITION...THE CURRENT CIPS
> ANALOG TREAT GUIDANCE FOR THE 120 HR FORECAST...HAS AN AREA OF 2-4
> INCHES OF SNOW FROM SW MN...NORTHEAST TO NW WISCONSIN. THIS IS A
> MEAN OF ALL THE ANALOGS AND USES THE LATEST GFS WHICH IS FURTHER
> TO THE NW OF BOTH THE GEM/EC CURRENT FORECAST. LATER SHIFTS WILL
> NEED TO MONITOR THIS TREND AND SEE HOW IT EVOLVES FROM THE UPPER
> RIDGE TO LONG WAVE TROUGH PATTERN NEXT WEEK.


----------



## Doughboy12

NorthernProServ;1896918 said:


> From the latest FD....


BRING IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NorthernProServ

Ian say a warm up is coming but we are going to pay the price for it.


----------



## NorthernProServ

> PAST MONDAY...TEMPS WILL FALL BACK TO NEAR NORMAL WHERE THE CURRENT
> NORMAL VALUES FOR THE WEEK OF DECEMBER 15-20 ARE MID 20S FOR HIGHS
> AND NEAR 10 ABOVE FOR LOWS.


Good news for lake ice.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Doughboy12;1896919 said:


> BRING IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I agree!!!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1896873 said:


> Finally got my email synced to my new phone........
> 
> Helps to enter the right password!


Who would have thought that!!


----------



## skorum03

NorthernProServ;1896920 said:


> Ian say a warm up is coming but we are going to pay the price for it.


What does that mean?


----------



## NorthernProServ

skorum03;1896926 said:


> What does that mean?


Maybe a big snow storm...maybe nothing....who knows with that guy!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1896914 said:


> You find a PM yet?


No..............


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;1896931 said:


> Maybe a big snow storm...maybe nothing....who knows with that guy!


He's worse than accu has ever been


----------



## SnowGuy73

northernproserv;1896920 said:


> ian say a warm up is coming but we are going to pay the price for it.


o?..............


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1896922 said:


> Good news for lake ice.


Need below zero high for a week!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1896933 said:


> No..............


You going to IL?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ian says nothing big Monday, you guys better prepare!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Pork chops tonight.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1896767 said:


> Cant go thurs now. Wife has to go into the office so I have to meet the farrier. Headed to cabelas to return my boots.
> FWIW dont buy the under armor boots. I bought the brow tines (cost $200) I have 10-15 days field hunting in them and they are falling apart. New I should have stuck to danners.


Love Danners. That's all I wear now for work. 300 a pop but great boots.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;1896941 said:


> Need below zero high for a week!


True, but better then high 30's!


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1896956 said:


> True, but better then high 30's!


Also true.


----------



## IDST

I got to steam out some gutters today Helped break up some of my boredom


----------



## CityGuy

Anybody use that bagster thing I think it's called? Buy the bag, fill it up call them.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Meteogram is up to an inch! We're comin', we're comin!


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1896955 said:


> Love Danners. That's all I wear now for work. 300 a pop but great boots.


This... Danners are some of the best I've bought


----------



## Ranger620

SnowGuy73;1896946 said:


> Pork chops tonight.


Thats what im having to


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;1896955 said:


> Love Danners. That's all I wear now for work. 300 a pop but great boots.





cbservicesllc;1896976 said:


> This... Danners are some of the best I've bought


Its my favorite boot as well. The under armours just got great reviews but they fell apart after 1 1/2 months and I only wore them 15 times.
On a side note brought the under armours back to get the danner pronghorns (800 grams). They were on sale and I had a $20 coupon. Regular price $199.00 on sale for $159.00 paid $139.00Thumbs Up


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;1896971 said:


> Anybody use that bagster thing I think it's called? Buy the bag, fill it up call them.


Never used one but see them all over the place. Depending on what you need to get rid of I think a dumpster could be cheaper or call your garbage company. Sometimes you can pay your garbage man an small fee and they will pick up extra


----------



## grosser397

Any one want to buy a 80cfm compressor?


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1896975 said:


> Meteogram is up to an inch! We're comin', we're comin!


Bring it...


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1896945 said:


> Ian says nothing big Monday, you guys better prepare!


Ha so what warm up comes with a price mean


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ranger620;1896988 said:


> Never used one but see them all over the place. Depending on what you need to get rid of I think a dumpster could be cheaper or call your garbage company. Sometimes you can pay your garbage man an small fee and they will pick up extra


This..........


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1896998 said:


> Ha so what warm up comes with a price mean


Not sure, he never said.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1897002 said:


> Not sure, he never said.


He did say the ice is too thin on the lakes to be out there for any reason.....

Doh k.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1897000 said:


> This..........


What that guy and the other guy said. Leave the dumpster in a bag for the idiots that live by me. You can get a 30 yarder for the same price as two of those.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1896988 said:


> Never used one but see them all over the place. Depending on what you need to get rid of I think a dumpster could be cheaper or call your garbage company. Sometimes you can pay your garbage man an small fee and they will pick up extra


Small broke up chunks of sheetrock and insulation.
I will send you a pm later after class about basement.


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;1896971 said:


> Anybody use that bagster thing I think it's called? Buy the bag, fill it up call them.


Bagster does not do your area according to their website


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1896942 said:


> You going to IL?


no......................


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1896975 said:


> meteogram is up to an inch! We're comin', we're comin!


1.4" @ 16:1.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We use the bagsters for hauling brush and bush trimmings off of properties to the dump trailer. Makes for a better job than a tarp, since it has sides and strong, reinforced handles.

I just factor in $30 for each bush trimming job in case I need to buy a new one.

They will usuay last about a week, the bottoms wear out from dragging.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1897006 said:


> What that guy and the other guy said. Leave the dumpster in a bag for the idiots that live by me. You can get a 30 yarder for the same price as two of those.


I always thought the bag price included pick up, I was wrong...


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1897007 said:


> Small broke up chunks of sheetrock and insulation.
> I will send you a pm later after class about basement.


Don't you have a dumpster at work you can throw it all in?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1897012 said:


> no......................


Why not?..


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1897017 said:


> Why not?..


too damn far


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1897023 said:


> too damn far


I thought it was only 3 hours?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Survivor is on.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SnowGuy73;1897034 said:


> Survivor is on.


Watching the VS show again.


----------



## unit28

Wonderful program on pbs

Winter snow lovers will enjoy it

Me coming from tx
Im loving it


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1897028 said:


> I thought it was only 3 hours?


that was a different one. I thought it was that one. that guy by you has his truck for sale on CL too


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1897035 said:


> Watching the VS show again.


What is that?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1897048 said:


> that was a different one. I thought it was that one. that guy by you has his truck for sale on CL too


Oh really?

He never emailed me back or responded on lawnsite.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1897048 said:


> that was a different one. I thought it was that one. that guy by you has his truck for sale on CL too


How do you know it's him and what is it?


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1897039 said:


> Wonderful program on pbs
> 
> Winter snow lovers will enjoy it
> 
> Me coming from tx
> Im loving it


I made it about 2 minutes.....


----------



## Drakeslayer

SnowGuy73;1897050 said:


> What is that?


It's a secret.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1897053 said:


> How do you know it's him and what is it?


2001 Dodge Ram 2500 with V10 engine. Lots of power.
Runs, Drives, cold A/C. Air bags in rear suspension. Can carry a very heavy load in the back and suspension will not sag. I had used it this summer for my fertilizer business and it had no problems carrying a pallet of fertilizer. Honestly didn't even feel like it was loaded.
Engine and transmission are good.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1897051 said:


> Oh really?
> 
> He never emailed me back or responded on lawnsite.


wants to sell but doesn't. damn guy made it so difficult. so hard to type 2006 and 1015 hours. my figures are bleeding now


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;1897054 said:


> I made it about 2 minutes.....


I reckon 
Yall aint from texas ?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1897059 said:


> wants to sell but doesn't. damn guy made it so difficult. so hard to type 2006 and 1015 hours. my figures are bleeding now


Ya, I hear you.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1897057 said:


> 2001 Dodge Ram 2500 with V10 engine. Lots of power.
> Runs, Drives, cold A/C. Air bags in rear suspension. Can carry a very heavy load in the back and suspension will not sag. I had used it this summer for my fertilizer business and it had no problems carrying a pallet of fertilizer. Honestly didn't even feel like it was loaded.
> Engine and transmission are good.


Nice puddle under it too....


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1897059 said:


> wants to sell but doesn't. damn guy made it so difficult. so hard to type 2006 and 1015 hours. my figures are bleeding now


I thought you weren't buying anything until next fall? :laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1897060 said:


> I reckon
> Yall aint from texas ?


Nope........


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1897065 said:


> I thought you weren't buying anything until next fall? :laughing:


Uh oh.......


----------



## TKLAWN

cbservicesllc;1896975 said:


> Meteogram is up to an inch! We're comin', we're comin!


I would take an inch.

It's getting pretty boring already.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1897067 said:


> Uh oh.......


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1897069 said:


>


Oh I don't care just man up and say that you're doing something else. Don't make up stories that include phony pm's that never existed. :laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1897072 said:


> Oh I don't care just man up and say that you're doing something else. Don't make up stories that include phony pm's that never existed. :laughing:


I'm not sure what you're referring to and I don't think I want to know either.


----------



## SnowGuy73

.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1897074 said:


> I'm not sure what you're referring to and I don't think I want to know either.


I'm not sure either......It just sounded like Jim is looking for trucks again but that's not what heard on Monday. No biggie. Just thought it was funny is all.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Unit, I'm sucked into the show on Channel 2. I'm a sucker for this kind of stuff. I watched a series a few years ago called the "Farmers Wife" I think and it was great.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1897076 said:


> I'm not sure either......It just sounded like Jim is looking for trucks again but that's not what heard on Monday. No biggie. Just thought it was funny is all.


No, a sprayer/spreader.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1897081 said:


> No, a sprayer/spreader.


Well there ya go. False accusation being strewn about by me. Whoops!


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1897079 said:


> Unit, I'm sucked into the show on Channel 2. I'm a sucker for this kind of stuff. I watched a series a few years ago called the "Farmers Wife" I think and it was great.


Did you donate?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1897083 said:


> Well there ya go. False accusation being strewn about by me. Whoops!


It happens..


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1897084 said:


> Did you donate?


Ha!..............


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1897084 said:


> Did you donate?


Nope, I let my neighbors do the donating. Pretty sure I'm already paying for it somehow.


----------



## Bill1090

Nicole Curtis's shirts a bit tight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

At least a guy was voted off Survivor.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;1897091 said:


> Nicole Curtis's shirts a bit tight.


There is no such thing. The other day she was working the heck out of a hand saw and her shirt fit perfect.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1897065 said:


> I thought you weren't buying anything until next fall? :laughing:


Trucks I'm not. Not a truck


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1897094 said:


> At least a guy was voted off Survivor.


Glad that guy is gone. Go Keith!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1897099 said:


> Glad that guy is gone. Go Keith!


Agreed.......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1897072 said:


> Oh I don't care just man up and say that you're doing something else. Don't make up stories that include phony pm's that never existed. :laughing:


Hhaha. Kinda went backwards on you. Didn't make nothing up. And the pm exists. Not my fault plow site sucks at delivering them. Hear it all the time on here that they don't go through. Only way to contact you too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Nat'l Lampoon Christmas is on. Always classic.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1897103 said:


> Nat'l Lampoon Christmas is on. Always classic.


Watching it! Always gets me in the Spirit. Might have to hang some more lights tonight.


----------



## Camden

New South Park is on at 9. It's supposed to be fantastic (most of them are anyway).


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1897103 said:


> Nat'l Lampoon Christmas is on. Always classic.


What channel?


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1897108 said:


> What channel?


ABC Family 45 here.


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1897109 said:


> ABC Family 45 here.


Got it!

Never gets old.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1897107 said:


> New South Park is on at 9. It's supposed to be fantastic (most of them are anyway).


Never been a real big fan but I hear a lot of people that I know and used to love it say it's gotten to political.

But I never really watched...


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1897014 said:


> We use the bagsters for hauling brush and bush trimmings off of properties to the dump trailer. Makes for a better job than a tarp, since it has sides and strong, reinforced handles.
> 
> I just factor in $30 for each bush trimming job in case I need to buy a new one.
> 
> They will usuay last about a week, the bottoms wear out from dragging.


Good idea. Use their bag, not the pick up service....brilliant.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

JohnDee made a YouTube video about crossing some bridge, posted it to Facebook.

Holy crap if he doesn't talk like a Yooper!!!!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

TKLAWN;1897068 said:


> I would take an inch.
> 
> It's getting pretty boring already.


That's what she said.....boom.


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1897111 said:


> Never been a real big fan but I hear a lot of people that I know and used to love it say it's gotten to political.
> 
> But I never really watched...


It has to be, politicians these days make it too easy to make fun of them. What I like about south park is that if something happens in the U.S. or world that is even a little bit controversial, you can expect a new episode that makes reference to it within a month. Sometimes sooner.


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1897121 said:


> It has to be, politicians these days make it too easy to make fun of them. What I like about south park is that if something happens in the U.S. or world that is even a little bit controversial, you can expect a new episode that makes reference to it within a month. Sometimes sooner.


Ya, I don't know..

I'm more of a family guy, guy.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;1897123 said:


> Ya, I don't know..
> 
> I'm more of a family guy, guy.


This......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That dang Ricky guy is spouting off on the NWS page again too.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1897132 said:


> That dang Ricky guy is spouting off on the NWS page again too.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

That guy is a Dick.


----------



## Camden

skorum03;1897121 said:


> It has to be, politicians these days make it too easy to make fun of them. What I like about south park is that if something happens in the U.S. or world that is even a little bit controversial, you can expect a new episode that makes reference to it within a month. Sometimes sooner.


They take on Bill Cosby tonight. That should be gold.


----------



## banonea

Fuel prices in Rochester, even diesel dropped. ...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1897136 said:


> Fuel prices in Rochester, even diesel dropped. ...


$2.32 for gas here. You can find diesel for $3.39.


----------



## banonea

SnowGuy73;1897123 said:


> Ya, I don't know..
> 
> I'm more of a family guy, guy.


Got all the seasons, and yes this is in my truck


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Thanks SSS.... Now you got others chiming in on NWS's page.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1897151 said:


> Thanks SSS.... Now you got others chiming in on NWS's page.


We need it for the Children I tell ya!

Do you want me to like your comment? Would that help?


----------



## Camden

Is Tyler on this site?


----------



## Bill1090

Did you guys see that 50 gallon barrel "plow" some dude posted to their page?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1897158 said:


> Is Tyler on this site?


I don't think so.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1897156 said:


> We need it for the Children I tell ya!
> 
> Do you want me to like your comment? Would that help?


Hahahaha.... Ian's price to pay with the warm up??? "Say goodbye to the sun".


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;1897159 said:


> Did you guys see that 50 gallon barrel "plow" some dude posted to their page?


I did. It was interesting. Not sure it would withstand the abuse of plowing however.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ian just commented again. The warm comes with lack of Sun.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1897158 said:


> Is Tyler on this site?


I don't think he is either. I would think as a "roof mechanic" you wouldn't want snow either.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1897161 said:


> Hahahaha.... Ian's price to pay with the warm up??? "Say goodbye to the sun".


Are you serious Clark? That's what he came up with.


----------



## skorum03

Camden;1897158 said:


> Is Tyler on this site?


never heard of a Tyler


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1897160 said:


> I don't think so.





LwnmwrMan22;1897164 said:


> I don't think he is either. I would think as a "roof mechanic" you wouldn't want snow either.


I'm way too slow


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1897164 said:


> I don't think he is either. I would think as a "roof mechanic" you wouldn't want snow either.


I see you've been Facebook Stalking again.  He has some nice Christmas lights on his house.


----------



## cbservicesllc

skorum03;1897121 said:


> It has to be, politicians these days make it too easy to make fun of them. What I like about south park is that if something happens in the U.S. or world that is even a little bit controversial, you can expect a new episode that makes reference to it within a month. Sometimes sooner.


This......


----------



## Drakeslayer

For you bobcat guys. Got 1 door rekeyed today for $45. It needed some cleaning due to corrosion also. Thinking the next ones will be closer to $35.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1897174 said:


> For you bobcat guys. Got 1 door rekeyed today for $45. It needed some cleaning due to corrosion also. Thinking the next ones will be closer to $35.


Where are you getting this done?


----------



## banonea

Drakeslayer;1897174 said:


> For you bobcat guys. Got 1 door rekeyed today for $45. It needed some cleaning due to corrosion also. Thinking the next ones will be closer to $35.


Did you get the ignition re keyed as well


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1897176 said:


> Where are you getting this done?


MPLS lock and key. 44th and Nicollet.


----------



## Drakeslayer

banonea;1897177 said:


> Did you get the ignition re keyed as well


Just the door. We have keypad ignitions.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Drakeslayer;1897178 said:


> MPLS lock and key. 44th and Nicollet.


All you need to bring is the handle. 3 bolts and it's off. He wasn't real fond of having a $1500 door in his possession. payup


----------



## banonea

Drakeslayer;1897179 said:


> Just the door. We have keypad ignitions.


K. I will guess if they can do the door,they can do the ignition. ...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1897178 said:


> MPLS lock and key. 44th and Nicollet.


I know those guys. I had no idea they could do that. When I was in High School I worked at the Hardware store on 54th and Nic. and we used to send all our troublesome keys his way. Bonus as its about 5 minutes from my house. Thanks. Thumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

5 is going to talk about salt for roads here shortly.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1897016 said:


> Don't you have a dumpster at work you can throw it all in?


Yes but they put cameras up all over the place and have put a stop to a lot of "illegal" dumping.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Haha... that South Park episode left any controversy over the last month untouched...


----------



## skorum03

cbservicesllc;1897192 said:


> Haha... that South Park episode left any controversy over the last month untouched...


Do they replay them later at night?

Been in the library studying...... Finals...


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;1897194 said:


> Do they replay them later at night?
> 
> Been in the library studying...... Finals...


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

Sorry, I'm so glad I'm not in school any more.


----------



## Drakeslayer

CityGuy;1897190 said:


> 5 is going to talk about salt for roads here shortly.


Mn dot was laying heavy this morning from excelsior to maple plain. What a waste.


----------



## cbservicesllc

skorum03;1897194 said:


> Do they replay them later at night?
> 
> Been in the library studying...... Finals...


1130 tonight


----------



## CityGuy

Drakeslayer;1897198 said:


> Mn dot was laying heavy this morning from excelsior to maple plain. What a waste.


I could see spot salting or ramps and decks but not main lines


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Drakeslayer;1897198 said:


> Mn dot was laying heavy this morning from excelsior to maple plain. What a waste.


use it or lose it


----------



## Drakeslayer

CityGuy;1897200 said:


> I could see spot salting or ramps and decks but not main lines


I agree. But I passed him in excelsior with his spinner rippin and followed his salt trail to maple plain


----------



## skorum03

cbservicesllc;1897199 said:


> 1130 tonight


Perfect. Thanks


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1897195 said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> Sorry, I'm so glad I'm not in school any more.


wish I could say the same


----------



## banonea

If anyone is looking.....

http://quadcities.craigslist.org/hvo/4797915149.html


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1897195 said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> Sorry, I'm so glad I'm not in school any more.


.

I have a nightmare once or twice a month that im in school again


----------



## banonea

here is another.....

http://rockford.craigslist.org/for/4780120293.html


----------



## CityGuy

That wasn't me but I know who it was.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1897209 said:


> .
> 
> I have a nightmare once or twice a month that im in school again


I wake up everyday living that nightmare


----------



## banonea

I know there is allot of people running boss......

http://desmoines.craigslist.org/bfs/4793444420.html


----------



## CityGuy

CB there at your city shop.
That was me behind the yellow truck in the video I think.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1897207 said:


> If anyone is looking.....
> 
> http://quadcities.craigslist.org/hvo/4797915149.html


that's a good deal. hoping to hang one of them soon


----------



## jimslawnsnow

sure are a lot of used plows for sale. either their new ones came in or they are calling it winter


----------



## Drakeslayer

CityGuy;1897214 said:


> That wasn't me but I know who it was.


I was going to say it was you.


----------



## CityGuy

Drakeslayer;1897225 said:


> I was going to say it was you.


Thats the east side of town near 169. DP's truck.


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;1897228 said:


> Thats the east side of town near 169. DP's truck.


The tandoming trucks could likely be me. I have a yellow single that runs mains with me on a full city. Couldn't tell for sure what truck that was.


----------



## CityGuy

Dahl says monday night into tuesday is worth watching.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1897224 said:


> sure are a lot of used plows for sale. either their new ones came in or they are calling it winter


Plenty of winter left........enjoy the lull while it lastpayuppayuppayuppayup


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1897221 said:


> CB there at your city shop.
> That was me behind the yellow truck in the video I think.


Hmmm... so it was at the taj mahal... I was wondering why my el cheapo city was starting to use treated salt...

That last guy is a quack... wants it to be environmentally friendly... D'ohkay!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;1897232 said:


> Dahl says monday night into tuesday is worth watching.


Schaffer said nothing to worry abouut, all south.


----------



## skorum03

Paul Douglas doesn't see any snow between now and Christmas either


----------



## skorum03

Farmer's Almanac

"Annual Weather Summary: November 2014 to October 2015
Winter temperatures, precipitation, and snowfall all will be below normal. The coldest periods will be in late December, early to mid-January, late January, and early to mid-February. The snowiest periods will occur in late November, mid- to late December, early to mid-January, and mid- to late February.

April and May will be warmer than normal in the east, with near-normal precipitation, while the west will be cooler and wetter than normal.

Summer will be hotter and drier than normal. The hottest periods will occur in mid- to late June, early and mid-July, and early August.

September and October will be warmer and rainier than normal."


----------



## cbservicesllc

skorum03;1897251 said:


> Farmer's Almanac
> 
> "Annual Weather Summary: November 2014 to October 2015
> Winter temperatures, precipitation, and snowfall all will be below normal. The coldest periods will be in late December, early to mid-January, late January, and early to mid-February. The snowiest periods will occur in late November, mid- to late December, early to mid-January, and mid- to late February.
> 
> April and May will be warmer than normal in the east, with near-normal precipitation, while the west will be cooler and wetter than normal.
> 
> Summer will be hotter and drier than normal. The hottest periods will occur in mid- to late June, early and mid-July, and early August.
> 
> September and October will be warmer and rainier than normal."


So it must have been the OLD Farmer's Almanac that said winter would suck like last year...


----------



## skorum03

cbservicesllc;1897253 said:


> So it must have been the OLD Farmer's Almanac that said winter would suck like last year...


I'm not sure who I'm going to blame yet


----------



## SnowGuy73

27° breeze fog.


----------



## SnowGuy73

No hoar frost this morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Couple 13,14 sprinkles here.


----------



## CityGuy

28 still cloudy


----------



## TKLAWN

Clean ups next week?


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1897281 said:


> Clean ups next week?


Have fun with that.


----------



## djagusch

jimslawnsnow;1897224 said:


> sure are a lot of used plows for sale. either their new ones came in or they are calling it winter


Well mine sold in 24 hrs and it was priced a little higher than I thought it wold sell for. Not much good boss used for sale, unless a 2001 v plow for 2500 is your cup of tea.

Guessing the 2 to 5 yr old stuff is guys buying new before end of year for tax advantages. I sold my highest oldest and highest mileage unit for a low mileage unit and new plow.


----------



## djagusch

TKLAWN;1897281 said:


> Clean ups next week?


I have 1 or 2 I really want to get to.


----------



## djagusch

Forecast discussion sounds good to me on nws.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

djagusch;1897283 said:


> Well mine sold in 24 hrs and it was priced a little higher than I thought it wold sell for. Not much good boss used for sale, unless a 2001 v plow for 2500 is your cup of tea.
> 
> Guessing the 2 to 5 yr old stuff is guys buying new before end of year for tax advantages. I sold my highest oldest and highest mileage unit for a low mileage unit and new plow.


I did say used. I have found a lot of newer plows on there, and yes they do sell quick. I guess if I'm going to spend 4k or more for a 2 year old plow, I'm going new. Especially if I need it installed.


----------



## Bill1090

24*, heavy clouds.


----------



## djagusch

jimslawnsnow;1897301 said:


> I did say used. I have found a lot of newer plows on there, and yes they do sell quick. I guess if I'm going to spend 4k or more for a 2 year old plow, I'm going new. Especially if I need it installed.


I just haven't seen much for used plows for sale and if they are a fair price they sell fast. I don't see a abundance of used plows out there. For sure no spikes of used plows due to the weather as you implied.


----------



## Bill1090

Sven from KARE was just on the weather channel and called a brown Christmas.

Edit: He seemed a couple cans short of a 6 pack.


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;1897289 said:


> Forecast discussion sounds good to me on nws.


Without reading it... are you a snow or no snow guy?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

djagusch;1897307 said:


> I just haven't seen much for used plows for sale and if they are a fair price they sell fast. I don't see a abundance of used plows out there. For sure no spikes of used plows due to the weather as you implied.


Might not be a lot, but in the last two weeks I saw 7-10 decent used plows reasonably priced. Yours included, and they sell with in a day or two. Been watching for a decent wide out and a mount for another guys truck. He'll buy mine and I'll buy the wide out. If not, no big deal. I just may buy a new one for next season and either sell mine or put it on another truck.


----------



## TKLAWN

djagusch;1897284 said:


> I have 1 or 2 I really want to get to.


If it's realistic I might attempt a couple where we can just use the blowers.

We'll see how the weather goes.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1897310 said:


> Without reading it... are you a snow or no snow guy?


He's a tough read. He doesn't really get into much of that discussion from what I noticed. Probably smart IMO


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1897310 said:


> Without reading it... are you a snow or no snow guy?


Djagusch is a very good friend of mine, we have very similar business models. What does that say??


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;1897313 said:


> If it's realistic I might attempt a couple where we can just use the blowers.
> 
> We'll see how the weather goes.


I got all mine done, except a lady who called at the very end and my house. I may clean up part of my yard if weather permits. Have a few acres


----------



## TKLAWN

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/fod/4772215320.html
This is about as good as your going to find Jim.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1897315 said:


> Djagusch is a very good friend of mine, we have very similar business models. What does that say??


He likes large snowfalls and Kubota tractors??

Just kidding


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1897315 said:


> Djagusch is a very good friend of mine, we have very similar business models. What does that say??


My NWS percents are down. How about yours?

Several years ago djag said he couldn't make much money at snow. He must have changed something because he seems to be doing pretty good


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1897318 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/fod/4772215320.html
> This is about as good as your going to find Jim.


Good deal!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;1897318 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/fod/4772215320.html
> This is about as good as your going to find Jim.


I saw that one last week. Couldn't find it last night. Just thought it got sold already


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1897320 said:


> My NWS percents are down.


Same here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I think every cop in Rogers is at the TA eating breakfast.


----------



## jimslawnsnow




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1897318 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/fod/4772215320.html
> This is about as good as your going to find Jim.


I guess if I wanted to try one, there it is, huh???


----------



## djagusch

cbservicesllc;1897310 said:


> Without reading it... are you a snow or no snow guy?


I have a 4th kid popping out on the 22nd. I'm having a minor surgery on Monday to fix the having kids issue. Given that schedule you can figure out what I'm looking in a forecast.

I'm normally anti big storms and fequent storms. One every other week is fine by me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1897319 said:


> He likes large snowfalls and Kubota tractors??
> 
> Just kidding


Business model. Operations? We are not the same.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

djagusch;1897334 said:


> I have a 4th kid popping out on the 22nd. I'm having a minor surgery on Monday to fix the having kids issue. Given that schedule you can figure out what I'm looking in a forecast.
> 
> I'm normally anti big storms and fequent storms. One every other week is fine by me.


I heard that type of surgery takes you longer to finish


----------



## TKLAWN

djagusch;1897334 said:


> I have a 4th kid popping out on the 22nd. I'm having a minor surgery on Monday to fix the having kids issue. Given that schedule you can figure out what I'm looking in a forecast.
> 
> I'm normally anti big storms and fequent storms. One every other week is fine by me.


Same deal for me next week too. So yeah no snow will work.

Stock up on frozen peas.


----------



## djagusch

jimslawnsnow;1897320 said:


> My NWS percents are down. How about yours?
> 
> Several years ago djag said he couldn't make much money at snow. He must have changed something because he seems to be doing pretty good


Adjusted the mix of seasonal and per push amounts. That solved most of the issues. Still rather not plow as wear and tear on equipment is harder on stuff.


----------



## Bill1090

So McDonald's is taking stuff off the menu.
http://www.kare11.com/story/news/na...s-to-trim-menu-examinie-ingredients/20202283/


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1897339 said:


> Adjusted the mix of seasonal and per push amounts. That solved most of the issues. Still rather not plow as wear and tear on equipment is harder on stuff.


Is that last sentence still talking about snowplowing?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1897340 said:


> So McDonald's is taking stuff off the menu.
> http://www.kare11.com/story/news/na...s-to-trim-menu-examinie-ingredients/20202283/


Seen that last night.


----------



## djagusch

TKLAWN;1897338 said:


> Same deal for me next week too. So yeah no snow will work.
> 
> Stock up on frozen peas.


I'm not plowing till after thursday. I have talked to enough guys is that if you sit and ice for 3 days you won't have issues. If you feel decent and go for a drive or something before day 3, those guys have issues randomly months later (pain). So I have a back up driver if need be. Also need overy 2 inches of snow before I need all the trucks out.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

djagusch;1897339 said:


> Adjusted the mix of seasonal and per push amounts. That solved most of the issues. Still rather not plow as wear and tear on equipment is harder on stuff.


I did a little of the same and raised rates on a lot of stuff. I even raised one too high and they dropped me. Down the street I got a couple new ones this year. Almost the same pay as the old with about 1/6th of the work and man hours. Works for me. Oh and then got a set of town homes behind them for almost the same price as the old place nre price I have them. About 1/5 of the work and 1/3 of the man hours.


----------



## Bill1090

The GFS spiked to 2.4" Tuesday at 16:1 for me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1897348 said:


> The GFS spiked to 2.4" Tuesday at 16:1 for me.


Bring it!..


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1897341 said:


> Is that last sentence still talking about snowplowing?


Hmm, not going there.


----------



## Bill1090

Something screwed up with the MSP meteo? It's showing blank for snow. http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckar...16&compaction=on&mean_mt=on&max_mt=on&mean=on


----------



## TKLAWN

djagusch;1897343 said:


> I'm not plowing till after thursday. I have talked to enough guys is that if you sit and ice for 3 days you won't have issues. If you feel decent and go for a drive or something before day 3, those guys have issues randomly months later (pain). So I have a back up driver if need be. Also need overy 2 inches of snow before I need all the trucks out.


Good to know. Thanks


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1897356 said:


> Something screwed up with the MSP meteo? It's showing blank for snow. http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckar...16&compaction=on&mean_mt=on&max_mt=on&mean=on


NWS forecast discussion says the moisture will be east of us before the change over to snow occurs.

Plus LaCrosse is just a bit further south, so you'll get just a bit more moisture than us for the low pressure system (LPS).

We don't have anything in our forecast for much moisture at all on Tuesday.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Barlow just well above average through Christmas eve. Average is 24-25


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1897364 said:


> Barlow just well above average through Christmas eve. Average is 24-25


Accu shows it through mid January.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1897365 said:


> Accu shows it through mid January.


The other day they had 32 for January 22nd


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1897368 said:


> The other day they had 32 for January 22nd


Sucks.......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Accu temps for Christmas


----------



## andersman02

Need these temps to last till mid Jan, then can snow as much as it wants!


----------



## qualitycut

Personally i dont mind no snow this month, wedding this weekend l, brothers in town in a week, Christmas next weekend then actually Christmas plus a bunch of other crap. January on it can snow a couple inches here and there.


----------



## Bill1090

Have any of you ever done a booth at a home show? Was it worth it?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1897326 said:


> I think every cop in Rogers is at the TA eating breakfast.


Man you get around.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;1897405 said:


> Have any of you ever done a booth at a home show? Was it worth it?


Done a few at local ones a few years back with decent success. Big ones im not sure about but there are alot of big boys there so really need to stand out i would think .


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;1897409 said:


> Done a few at local ones a few years back with decent success. Big ones im not sure about but there are alot of big boys there so really need to stand out i would think .


This is just a small one put on by the local builders association. There's not as many people that come through as the bigger ones but it seems like they are more serious about having work done. I guess I'm more thinking for branding than anything.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1897405 said:


> Have any of you ever done a booth at a home show? Was it worth it?


Local ones can get some leads. Like quality said, gotta stand out or at the very least don't sit behind a table.


----------



## unit28

monday
hps is blocking
keeping the lps down somewhat

can see the small purple line/ it ain't much to think about attm


----------



## jimslawnsnow




----------



## andersman02

Get to go xmas shopping, any ideas for the sister (married, 1 y/o)


----------



## SnowGuy73

Lots of frost in milaca.


----------



## djagusch

Bill1090;1897405 said:


> Have any of you ever done a booth at a home show? Was it worth it?


I do a community expo in my main town of biz. It has produced sales for irrigation and fert. It also is a time where current customers come and say hi in a non working atmosphere. So customer retention is keyed on also. Overall the 5 hrs of my life I use isn't a lost cause.


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;1897405 said:


> Have any of you ever done a booth at a home show? Was it worth it?


If you decide to do it I would suggest a few things:

...You want a nice display but not busy. It can be a catch 22 thing like the new shiny truck vs. the old beater that gets the job done. You can't please them all.

...You don't want to sit behind a table nor a bar, like others have said.

...Handouts are fine but a QR code people can scan to get your information is better. (Or at least make one and put it on your handout/flyer) Make one that puts your contact information right in their phone. This link will help with that.

...You have 5 seconds to get their attention as they walk by.

...Wear comfortable shoes. Standing there all day sucks.

Just a few tips from a stupid homeowner...who happens to be in sales and has done a few trade shows and conventions on both sides of the isle. xysport


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;1897439 said:


> If you decide to do it I would suggest a few things:
> 
> ...You want a nice display but not busy. It can be a catch 22 thing like the new shiny truck vs. the old beater that gets the job done. You can't please them all.
> 
> ...You don't want to sit behind a table nor a bar, like others have said.
> 
> ...Handouts are fine but a QR code people can scan to get your information is better. (Or at least make one and put it on your handout/flyer) Make one that puts your contact information right in their phone. This link will help with that.
> 
> ...You have 5 seconds to get their attention as they walk by.
> 
> ...Wear comfortable shoes. Standing there all day sucks.
> 
> Just a few tips from a stupid homeowner...who happens to be in sales and has done a few trade shows and conventions on both sides of the isle. xysport


Thanks for the link. Just made one.


----------



## SSS Inc.

andersman02;1897435 said:


> Get to go xmas shopping, any ideas for the sister (married, 1 y/o)


Bath and Body works lotions soaps etc. Woodwick candles. If shes a reader and wants to get this motherhood thing right there is a funny book about raising little kids that my wife loves. Can't think of the name at the moment.


----------



## djagusch

andersman02;1897435 said:


> Get to go xmas shopping, any ideas for the sister (married, 1 y/o)


Gift certificate to a local destination place. Example certificate to the st James hotel in red wing. So her and a girlfriend can get some time together as she feels out of touch with them by now. They can do the spa, out to eat, and shop at the little gift shops that no guy wants to go to.

This also acts like a present for the brother in law as he gets a night to be free.

I do this for my wife every couple years so I get some free time.


----------



## andersman02

SSS Inc.;1897442 said:


> Bath and Body works lotions soaps etc. Woodwick candles. If shes a reader and wants to get this motherhood thing right there is a funny book about raising little kids that my wife loves. Can't think of the name at the moment.





djagusch;1897443 said:


> Gift certificate to a local destination place. Example certificate to the st James hotel in red wing. So her and a girlfriend can get some time together as she feels out of touch with them by now. They can do the spa, out to eat, and shop at the little gift shops that no guy wants to go to.
> 
> This also acts like a present for the brother in law as he gets a night to be free.
> 
> I do this for my wife every couple years so I get some free time.


I like both of these, let me know if you remember the name of that book


----------



## Bill1090

djagusch;1897443 said:


> Gift certificate to a local destination place. Example certificate to the st James hotel in red wing. So her and a girlfriend can get some time together as she feels out of touch with them by now. They can do the spa, out to eat, and shop at the little gift shops that no guy wants to go to.
> 
> This also acts like a present for the brother in law as he gets a night to be free.
> 
> I do this for my wife every couple years so I get some free time.


Brilliant! Now I know what to get the wife for Christmas.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Anyone know where to get double stick foam adhesive? Its for a glass oven door


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;1897451 said:


> Anyone know where to get double stick foam adhesive? Its for a glass oven door


Menards or home depot?


----------



## djagusch

Bill1090;1897450 said:


> Brilliant! Now I know what to get the wife for Christmas.


For my wife I do the pay the hotel and give 300 to spend on whatever.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1897452 said:


> Menards or home depot?


Have you seen or got it there? Don't want to run all over. Call these place and they act like your speaking a foreign language


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;1897454 said:


> Have you seen or got it there? Don't want to run all over. Call these place and they act like your speaking a foreign language


No I haven't. More of a guess.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1897455 said:


> No I haven't. More of a guess.


That's pretty much what we're doing too


----------



## djagusch

jimslawnsnow;1897456 said:


> That's pretty much what we're doing too


Go to maytags website and call the local repair man they show online. That guy should know where if he doesn't have it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

andersman02;1897449 said:


> I like both of these, let me know if you remember the name of that book


Its called "Just Let me lie down"
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/just-let-me-lie-down-kristin-van-ogtrop/1100053605?ean=9780316068284

Not sure if your sister is a working mother but that's what its geared towards I guess. As her kid gets older the book will become more fitting.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1897315 said:


> Djagusch is a very good friend of mine, we have very similar business models. What does that say??





djagusch;1897334 said:


> I have a 4th kid popping out on the 22nd. I'm having a minor surgery on Monday to fix the having kids issue. Given that schedule you can figure out what I'm looking in a forecast.
> 
> I'm normally anti big storms and fequent storms. One every other week is fine by me.


Guess that settles that.......



LwnmwrMan22;1897335 said:


> Business model. Operations? We are not the same.


:laughing:



djagusch;1897343 said:


> I'm not plowing till after thursday. I have talked to enough guys is that if you sit and ice for 3 days you won't have issues. If you feel decent and go for a drive or something before day 3, those guys have issues randomly months later (pain). So I have a back up driver if need be. Also need overy 2 inches of snow before I need all the trucks out.


That's about where I'm at too... full response at 2"



Bill1090;1897348 said:


> The GFS spiked to 2.4" Tuesday at 16:1 for me.


You gotta start reminding us you're in Lacrosse when you post this stuff!! I was all excited for a minute...



djagusch;1897438 said:


> I do a community expo in my main town of biz. It has produced sales for irrigation and fert. It also is a time where current customers come and say hi in a non working atmosphere. So customer retention is keyed on also. Overall the 5 hrs of my life I use isn't a lost cause.





Doughboy12;1897439 said:


> If you decide to do it I would suggest a few things:
> 
> ...You want a nice display but not busy. It can be a catch 22 thing like the new shiny truck vs. the old beater that gets the job done. You can't please them all.
> 
> ...You don't want to sit behind a table nor a bar, like others have said.
> 
> ...Handouts are fine but a QR code people can scan to get your information is better. (Or at least make one and put it on your handout/flyer) Make one that puts your contact information right in their phone. This link will help with that.
> 
> ...You have 5 seconds to get their attention as they walk by.
> 
> ...Wear comfortable shoes. Standing there all day sucks.
> 
> Just a few tips from a stupid homeowner...who happens to be in sales and has done a few trade shows and conventions on both sides of the isle. xysport


Good info from those 2 posts, Thanks!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;1897472 said:


> Good info from those 2 posts, Thanks!!!


Not as useless as I was made out to be after all...:waving:

(I just have to remember my place...:salute


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1897456 said:


> That's pretty much what we're doing too


You talking the double sided 3m foam tape?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Our meteo is back to 2".


----------



## Bill1090

So now I have one more dumb question... Have you/do you think it is at all worth it to join the local builders association? It looks like it is $495 per year but I could get $200 off a booth at their show. Thoughts?


----------



## djagusch

Bill1090;1897492 said:


> So now I have one more dumb question... Have you/do you think it is at all worth it to join the local builders association? It looks like it is $495 per year but I could get $200 off a booth at their show. Thoughts?


What do you do?


----------



## Greenery

Ballard out indefinitely.


----------



## Bill1090

djagusch;1897500 said:


> What do you do?


Mostly landscape installs along with landscape and lawn maintenance. It is on a pretty smaller scale though since it is just me for the most part.


----------



## djagusch

Bill1090;1897505 said:


> Mostly landscape installs along with landscape and lawn maintenance. It is on a pretty smaller scale though since it is just me for the most part.


Rubbing elbows with some builders wouldn't be a bad thing then. Think of the referrals that could happen.


----------



## Bill1090

djagusch;1897506 said:


> Rubbing elbows with some builders wouldn't be a bad thing then. Think of the referrals that could happen.


That was kind of my thinking too.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;1897476 said:


> Not as useless as I was made out to be after all...:waving:
> 
> (I just have to remember my place...:salute






LwnmwrMan22;1897478 said:


> Our meteo is back to 2".


YES!!!! Looks like that run lowered temps a bit... I don't know that it will be 17 to 1 worthy though... :salute:


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1897511 said:


> YES!!!! Looks like that run lowered temps a bit... I don't know that it will be 17 to 1 worthy though... :salute:


And considering it hasnt been right yet this year


----------



## skorum03

Kinda looks like it's over night almost now in to Tuesday kinda what Dave Dahl was saying


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1897503 said:


> Ballard out indefinitely.


Old news. Really sucks!


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1897454 said:


> Have you seen or got it there? Don't want to run all over. Call these place and they act like your speaking a foreign language


They have it......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1897477 said:


> You talking the double sided 3m foam tape?


not sure if its 3m or not. it goes on the under side of the glass on the oven door to help hold the glass to the frame


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1897519 said:


> They have it......


you know for sure?


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1897524 said:


> you know for sure?


I have seen it there


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1897512 said:


> And considering it hasnt been right yet this year


Maybe for you... you know I am on the other end of the metro... things are a lot different up here...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1897525 said:


> I have seen it there


ok thanks Thumbs Up


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;1897530 said:


> Maybe for you... you know I am on the other end of the metro... things are a lot different up here...


Transitions baby......


----------



## unit28

For a limited time Monday straight north winds


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1897524 said:


> you know for sure?


Go on their site and search it. Will tell ya what stores it's at


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1897530 said:


> Maybe for you... you know I am on the other end of the metro... things are a lot different up here...


10 degrees colder. ?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://i-weather.com/weather/fariba...291&language=english&country=us-united-states


----------



## unit28

The models are in good agreement with the emergence of the wave
onto the southern high plains day 3, with the best bet for
significant accumulating snows from east central colorado into
southern nebraska. Thereafter, that wave is progged to track
steadily toward the atlantic coast, with a slight tandem
amplification of the northern stream. At this point, the streams
appear disjointed enough to preclude widespread snows from the
mississippi valley to the eastern seaboard.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1897537 said:


> 10 degrees colder. ?


Glad you caught my drift...


----------



## Drakeslayer

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/hvo/4800621902.html:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1897548 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/hvo/4800621902.html:


Doesn't work.


----------



## Drakeslayer




----------



## Drakeslayer

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/hvo/4800621902.html

How about now?


----------



## skorum03

Drakeslayer;1897552 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/hvo/4800621902.html
> 
> How about now?


can you say commercial vehicle inspector?


----------



## skorum03

Meteo lowered us half an inch again


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;1897551 said:


>


Ummmm.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

skorum03;1897556 said:


> Meteo lowered us half an inch again


Not mine....?


----------



## skorum03

cbservicesllc;1897559 said:


> Not mine....?


I went down from 2" to 1.5"


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1897561 said:


> I went down from 2" to 1.5"


Check tour ratio, sometimes it will change by itself


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1897552 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/hvo/4800621902.html
> 
> How about now?


Nice.........


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1897558 said:


> Ummmm.....


It's all good. If that was a felling it would be a 12,000 gvw trailer


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1897565 said:


> Check tour ratio, sometimes it will change by itself


11:1 is what it has me at.


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;1897558 said:


> Ummmm.....


I had one of those.......


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1897570 said:


> 11:1 is what it has me at.


I would go up to 14-15


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1897573 said:


> I would go up to 14-15


Sounds good. That puts me at 1.8" or so


----------



## Doughboy12

here's a good idea???


----------



## cbservicesllc

skorum03;1897570 said:


> 11:1 is what it has me at.


Yeah if your cache resets it will default back to 11:1... I would think we'll be closer to that 11:1 with temps around 30...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;1897578 said:


> here's a good idea???


It's been done... terrible idea... let the cops be cops and the firefighters be firefighters...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1897570 said:


> 11:1 is what it has me at.


It didn't drop by 1/2". I always just use 16:1 as that's what mine defaults to.

I'm pretty sure it'll be higher than 11:1 as well.


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;1897588 said:


> It's been done... terrible idea... let the cops be cops and the firefighters be firefighters...


Doesn't work in alot of areas on the issue of
wearing just one hat


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1897588 said:


> It's been done... terrible idea... let the cops be cops and the firefighters be firefighters...


In Forest Lake, if you have ANY city job, you are trained as a fire fighter and will be required to go out.

ANY city job.

AND they want to cut the fire inspectors position.

BUT they have enough money for a $22M city hall, and fund a $9M YMCA even though Lino has one 9 miles south.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1897595 said:


> It didn't drop by 1/2". I always just use 16:1 as that's what mine defaults to.
> 
> I'm pretty sure it'll be higher than 11:1 as well.


Better check the 500mb temps.....


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1897588 said:


> It's been done... terrible idea... let the cops be cops and the firefighters be firefighters...


Woodbury has all on duty cops carry gear, you think it would help guarantee x amount of people along with saving tons of tax dollars


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1897601 said:


> Better check the 500mb temps.....


That'll be the only thing that screws it up, and that's also why I don't think it'll be 1.5" of snow.

Even NWS says atmosphere temps will be in the 60's.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1897604 said:


> Woodbury has all on duty cops carry gear, you think it would help guarantee x amount of people along with saving tons of tax dollars


That's why Forest Lake is doing it. People sitting at city hall, but they don't have enough firefighters.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got a call from Olson's, tractor is fixed.


----------



## TKLAWN

Drakeslayer;1897552 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/hvo/4800621902.html
> 
> How about now?


This just in.... Marty is nuts?


----------



## NorthernProServ

TKLAWN;1897622 said:


> This just in.... Marty is nuts?


CVI would be on you like a fly on ****!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS has dropped the temps slightly.

They have also dropped my percentages.


----------



## banonea

TKLAWN;1897622 said:


> This just in.... Marty is nuts?


Good luck with that, i got just over $9,000.00 for my 642b with less than 500 hours on a 18ft trailer last year


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1897611 said:


> Got a call from Olson's, tractor is fixed.


Annnnnd Heeee's LOOSE!!!! :waving:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1897627 said:


> Annnnnd Heeee's LOOSE!!!! :waving:


Well... You remember the old adage. If you're ready, nothing will happen.

Well, tractor is ready, trucks are full, need to go get one return spring, and after the fortune cookie yesterday, good luck to everyone.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1897629 said:


> Well... You remember the old adage. If you're ready, nothing will happen.
> 
> Well, tractor is ready, trucks are full, need to go get one return spring, and after the fortune cookie yesterday, good luck to everyone.


Well my plow doesn't work and I'm not fixing it until the snow flies. I know what the problem is and it will take 1 minute and no parts to fix. Holding out for snow. Take that!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh... And if you look at the meteogram. When the snow starts, it coincides with about a tenth of an inch of moisture, not a lot of moisture to work with.

Higher levels of the atmosphere are still supposed to be warm, so 11:1 ratio could be too high (contradicting myself from earlier).


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1897630 said:


> Well my plow doesn't work and I'm not fixing it until the snow flies. I know what the problem is and it will take 1 minute and no parts to fix. Holding out for snow. Take that!


And that's why we have the weather we do. We are cancelling each other out and the weather doesn't know what the cafe to do.


----------



## unit28

New sfc map is up...


----------



## banonea

I got the new plow truck in having the windshield replaced, $50.00 for the glass and $75.00 to install. I don't do windshields, last time i did i almost lost a thumb, cut it right to the knuckle joint.


----------



## banonea

Looks like i may be going just south of Chicago to get the plow for the new truck. Found a guy with 5 of them from $300.00 to $1000.00, all work he just wants them gone.........road trip


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1897632 said:


> Oh... And if you look at the meteogram. When the snow starts, it coincides with about a tenth of an inch of moisture, not a lot of moisture to work with.
> 
> Higher levels of the atmosphere are still supposed to be warm, so 11:1 ratio could be too high (contradicting myself from earlier).


Guess we'll see in about an hour!


----------



## unit28

hps moves further se shearing off the lps

hps will bring cooler temps

Watch winds
If they blow sw itll prolly shear the lps


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1897638 said:


> New sfc map is up...


And..................... NM


----------



## CityGuy

God I hate sheetrocking.
Dusty,sweaty job.


----------



## unit28

.days two through seven...friday through wednesday

there is low confidence with a storm system early next week...but
accumulating snow is possible monday...especially across southern
minnesota.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1897653 said:


> .days two through seven...friday through wednesday
> 
> there is low confidence with a storm system early next week...but
> accumulating snow is possible monday...especially across southern
> minnesota.


You must be looking at LaCrosse again?

Below is MSP.









I guess I don't understand the middle paragraph. The "if" must supposed to be a "with"??


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1897658 said:


> You must be looking at LaCrosse again?
> 
> Below is MSP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I don't understand the middle paragraph. The "if" must supposed to be a "with"??


That wouldnt make sense either. Must be weather lingo.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1897658 said:


> You must be looking at LaCrosse again?
> 
> Below is MSP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I don't understand the middle paragraph. The "if" must supposed to be a "with"??


Maybe after materialize, there should have been a "."

Then the part about the temps would be the new paragraph, but in editing whatever they were going to post, it got tied into this paragraph and no one proof read it.

The fact it says "ladder" instead of "latter part of next week" would show that.


----------



## SSS Inc.

GFS looks to be just a tick further north again. I suppose the NAM will show 5" by tomorrow morning. Then all precip will miss us by 200 miles and it will be 40 on Sunday instead of upper 40's.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1897671 said:


> GFS looks to be just a tick further north again. I suppose the NAM will show 5" by tomorrow morning. Then all precip will miss us by 200 miles and it will be 40 on Sunday instead of upper 40's.


And you and only you will end up with enough to plow.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1897665 said:


> Maybe after materialize, there should have been a "."
> 
> Then the part about the temps would be the new paragraph, but in editing whatever they were going to post, it got tied into this paragraph and no one proof read it.
> 
> The fact it says "ladder" instead of "latter part of next week" would show that.


Kmps hwo......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1897674 said:


> Kmps hwo......


I see it now....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1897671 said:


> GFS looks to be just a tick further north again. I suppose the NAM will show 5" by tomorrow morning. Then all precip will miss us by 200 miles and it will be 40 on Sunday instead of upper 40's.


Afternoon GFS has us at .3" @ 16:1 on the meteo.

I agree though. Big red line in the morning, morning GFS will be flatlined, and that'll be that.


----------



## unit28

If you look at different atmsp lvls, and their temp profile

you'll see moisture in each layer
you can seethey are in different locations


Also the more further south the hps moves
the cooler temps will go also


----------



## unit28

Sweet radar loop
Wont see this everday
Watch the floater go go across NE

http://mp1.met.psu.edu/~fxg1/SAT_US/anim8ir.html


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1897677 said:


> Afternoon GFS has us at .3" @ 16:1 on the meteo.
> 
> I agree though. Big red line in the morning, morning GFS will be flatlined, and that'll be that.


Yeah, I wasn't looking at the meteogram just the precip maps that paints a different picture about 15 miles south of the airport.


----------



## Bill1090

Meteo is almost up to 3" for me now..


(CB... this is La Crosse NOT Minneapolis. Don't want you to get all excited like last time.)


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1897705 said:


> Meteo is almost up to 3" for me now..
> 
> (CB... this is La Crosse NOT Minneapolis. Don't want you to get all excited like last time.)


You also have 1/2" of precip where we are shownnat KMSP with 1/4".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Schaffer said 2-4" over southern MN. Dusting to an inch over us.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;1897705 said:


> Meteo is almost up to 3" for me now..
> 
> (CB... this is La Crosse NOT Minneapolis. Don't want you to get all excited like last time.)


Hahaha... Much appreciated sir! :salute:


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1897726 said:


> Schaffer said 2-4" over southern MN. Dusting to an inch over us.


Ahhhhhh, when?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1897729 said:


> Ahhhhhh, when?


Sunday night / Monday / Monday night timeframe. Some where around there.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1897736 said:


> Sunday night / Monday / Monday night timeframe. Some where around there.


They were only talking rain a hour ago....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bano.... Might want to look at this... 
http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckar...16&compaction=on&mean_mt=on&max_mt=on&mean=on


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1897739 said:


> Bano.... Might want to look at this...
> http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckar...16&compaction=on&mean_mt=on&max_mt=on&mean=on


Really. .....That's like telling a **** to look at a playboy, no clue what to do with that.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1897739 said:


> Bano.... Might want to look at this...
> http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckar...16&compaction=on&mean_mt=on&max_mt=on&mean=on


Man! Wish I was in Rochester!


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1897748 said:


> Really. .....That's like telling a **** to look at a playboy, no clue what to do with that.


Hahaha!!!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1897748 said:


> Really. .....That's like telling a **** to look at a playboy, no clue what to do with that.


it shows 5"-6" of snow on Monday night through Tuesday sometime


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I think I had an epiphany yesterday with regards to %'s in the forecast.

Say you have a 30% chance of rain. I started to realize that would mean 30% of the model runs would show we have rain, not much consistency.

If you have 80% chance of rain (or snow) then 80% of the model runs are in agreement.

I guess I never really put much thought into how they would come up with the percentages, but at least it gives "me" something to put the number on, even if that isn't the case.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1897763 said:


> it shows 5"-6" of snow on Monday night through Tuesday sometime


That's ******,got 1 guy down with the flu right now........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1897766 said:


> That's ******,got 1 guy down with the flu right now........


My oldest has been home for two days. I feel like absolute crap today, probably getting his junk.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1897766 said:


> That's ******,got 1 guy down with the flu right now........


still early yet. its been creeping north. it'll keep creeping and drop it all on lwnmr as usual and a dusting here. who knows yet though


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1897765 said:


> I think I had an epiphany yesterday with regards to %'s in the forecast.
> 
> Say you have a 30% chance of rain. I started to realize that would mean 30% of the model runs would show we have rain, not much consistency.
> 
> If you have 80% chance of rain (or snow) then 80% of the model runs are in agreement.
> 
> I guess I never really put much thought into how they would come up with the percentages, but at least it gives "me" something to put the number on, even if that isn't the case.


We talked about weather forecasting in a statistical analysis class and they made it sound Iike if it's 80% chance of rain, then that means the confidence level in rain out of 100 days is that it would rain on 80 of them. Which seems kinda obvious when you look at it like that. But before seeing that I also only thought of it as, "oh 80% chance of rain, those are pretty good odds"

I don't know


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1897766 said:


> That's ******,got 1 guy down with the flu right now........


I got your back.


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1897766 said:


> That's ******,got 1 guy down with the flu right now........


I'll come down and plow if we aren't getting any


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;1897775 said:


> We talked about weather forecasting in a statistical analysis class and they made it sound Iike if it's 80% chance of rain, then that means the confidence level in rain out of 100 days is that it would rain on 80 of them. Which seems kinda obvious when you look at it like that. But before seeing that I also only thought of it as, "oh 80% chance of rain, those are pretty good odds"
> 
> I don't know


that really makes no sense since your talking about a short amount of time, not almost a third of the year


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1897773 said:


> still early yet. its been creeping north. it'll keep creeping and drop it all on lwnmr as usual and a dusting here. who knows yet though


I'm good with that......sorry lwrnman


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1897695 said:


> Sweet radar loop
> Wont see this everday
> Watch the floater go go across NE
> 
> http://mp1.met.psu.edu/~fxg1/SAT_US/anim8ir.html


What's up with the "floater" as you call it? I see it going South...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone ever see someone plow with these??

http://m.banddequipment.com/List/Machinery/ForSale/10034777


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1897775 said:


> We talked about weather forecasting in a statistical analysis class and they made it sound Iike if it's 80% chance of rain, then that means the confidence level in rain out of 100 days is that it would rain on 80 of them. Which seems kinda obvious when you look at it like that. But before seeing that I also only thought of it as, "oh 80% chance of rain, those are pretty good odds"
> 
> I don't know


That would be obvious if you looked at it like that. 80% = 80 out of 100.

I too always would just look at it "yep, probably a rain day".


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1897765 said:


> I think I had an epiphany yesterday with regards to %'s in the forecast.
> 
> Say you have a 30% chance of rain. I started to realize that would mean 30% of the model runs would show we have rain, not much consistency.
> 
> If you have 80% chance of rain (or snow) then 80% of the model runs are in agreement.
> 
> I guess I never really put much thought into how they would come up with the percentages, but at least it gives "me" something to put the number on, even if that isn't the case.


Makes sense too sense they always say they take a blend of the models for their forecasts.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1897790 said:


> Anyone ever see someone plow with these??
> 
> http://m.banddequipment.com/List/Machinery/ForSale/10034777


No. But just think how high you could stack!


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1897790 said:


> Anyone ever see someone plow with these??
> 
> http://m.banddequipment.com/List/Machinery/ForSale/10034777


See it around town never done it. The reach would be nice


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1897790 said:


> Anyone ever see someone plow with these??
> 
> http://m.banddequipment.com/List/Machinery/ForSale/10034777


no. I would think it would be wierd


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1897765 said:


> I think I had an epiphany yesterday with regards to %'s in the forecast.
> 
> Say you have a 30% chance of rain. I started to realize that would mean 30% of the model runs would show we have rain, not much consistency.
> 
> If you have 80% chance of rain (or snow) then 80% of the model runs are in agreement.
> 
> I guess I never really put much thought into how they would come up with the percentages, but at least it gives "me" something to put the number on, even if that isn't the case.


one of our local meteorologist once explained it as being example: 80% meant 80% of the forecast area would get rain, snow, what have you. I personally think they are wrong, but who knows.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1897790 said:


> Anyone ever see someone plow with these??
> 
> http://m.banddequipment.com/List/Machinery/ForSale/10034777


I have rented a similar gehl a few times to push back piles.

Thing was a beast, it had a huge bucket and obviously could go up or out as far as you wanted.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1897794 said:


> No. But just think how high you could stack!


That's what I was thinking about my school account. Put a 10-12' bucket on it.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1897801 said:


> That's what I was thinking about my school account. Put a 10-12' bucket on it.


Do it!!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1897801 said:


> That's what I was thinking about my school account. Put a 10-12' bucket on it.


I have see them with pushers on them. Works good but I would go 14' for the schools


----------



## snowman55

LwnmwrMan22;1897790 said:


> Anyone ever see someone plow with these??
> 
> http://m.banddequipment.com/List/Machinery/ForSale/10034777


Not sure that's a good idea for you. Yes they work well, but I have seen those booms get twisted. Really designed for lifting not pushing. Huge bucks if you twist the boom, and they can tip over.


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;1897781 said:


> that really makes no sense since your talking about a short amount of time, not almost a third of the year


I know, its just the theory behind it that if this same weather scenario happened 100 times, 80 of those times would produce rain.



LwnmwrMan22;1897791 said:


> That would be obvious if you looked at it like that. 80% = 80 out of 100.
> 
> I too always would just look at it "yep, probably a rain day".


I know I agree, thats what didn't really make a ton of sense about it, who knows.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;1897818 said:


> I know, its just the theory behind it that if this same weather scenario happened 100 times, 80 of those times would produce rain.
> 
> I know I agree, thats what didn't really make a ton of sense about it, who knows.


its probably one of those things they tell you to get you to think or teaching you a way to think and process info


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ian posted a pic on Facebook of 4 years ago today... 17.1".


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1897790 said:


> Anyone ever see someone plow with these??
> 
> http://m.banddequipment.com/List/Machinery/ForSale/10034777


People plow with them but the transmissions aren't designed for the constant back and forth that plowing requires. But they do move a lot of snow, no question about it.


----------



## Ranger620

So I need some info from you fire fighters.
The people in my rental house called the fire dept cause an electrical outet got hot and melted. So their kids called the fire dept. Kids are 15 and 20. Fire dept comes out looks at it says call an electrician or inspector. They shut the breaker off (wrong one i almost got electricuted) So my question is am I gonna get a bill from the fire dept for the trip out there?? Or do they get a bill? Or is there no bill. 
I raised a little hell with them as I dont think they should have been called no smoke and I fixed the problem.
Any info??


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1897844 said:


> Ian posted a pic on Facebook of 4 years ago today... 17.1".


I remember that then Christmas Eve we got another 15"


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;1897849 said:


> So I need some info from you fire fighters.
> The people in my rental house called the fire dept cause an electrical outet got hot and melted. So their kids called the fire dept. Kids are 15 and 20. Fire dept comes out looks at it says call an electrician or inspector. They shut the breaker off (wrong one i almost got electricuted) So my question is am I gonna get a bill from the fire dept for the trip out there?? Or do they get a bill? Or is there no bill.
> I raised a little hell with them as I dont think they should have been called no smoke and I fixed the problem.
> Any info??


No bill. That's what you pay taxes for.


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1897849 said:


> So I need some info from you fire fighters.
> The people in my rental house called the fire dept cause an electrical outet got hot and melted. So their kids called the fire dept. Kids are 15 and 20. Fire dept comes out looks at it says call an electrician or inspector. They shut the breaker off (wrong one i almost got electricuted) So my question is am I gonna get a bill from the fire dept for the trip out there?? Or do they get a bill? Or is there no bill.
> I raised a little hell with them as I dont think they should have been called no smoke and I fixed the problem.
> Any info??


I don't know what city it was in but I would doubt that there would be a bill.


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;1897853 said:


> No bill. That's what you pay taxes for.


If your house burns you will get a bill that your insurance company will pay.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ranger620;1897849 said:


> So I need some info from you fire fighters.
> The people in my rental house called the fire dept cause an electrical outet got hot and melted. So their kids called the fire dept. Kids are 15 and 20. Fire dept comes out looks at it says call an electrician or inspector. They shut the breaker off (wrong one i almost got electricuted) So my question is am I gonna get a bill from the fire dept for the trip out there?? Or do they get a bill? Or is there no bill.
> I raised a little hell with them as I dont think they should have been called no smoke and I fixed the problem.
> Any info??


If it's in the city and not township you shouldn't get a bill.

What city?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1897849 said:


> So I need some info from you fire fighters.
> The people in my rental house called the fire dept cause an electrical outet got hot and melted. So their kids called the fire dept. Kids are 15 and 20. Fire dept comes out looks at it says call an electrician or inspector. They shut the breaker off (wrong one i almost got electricuted) So my question is am I gonna get a bill from the fire dept for the trip out there?? Or do they get a bill? Or is there no bill.
> I raised a little hell with them as I dont think they should have been called no smoke and I fixed the problem.
> Any info??


What City...?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1897848 said:


> People plow with them but the transmissions aren't designed for the constant back and forth that plowing requires. But they do move a lot of snow, no question about it.


That makes sense.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1897849 said:


> So I need some info from you fire fighters.
> The people in my rental house called the fire dept cause an electrical outet got hot and melted. So their kids called the fire dept. Kids are 15 and 20. Fire dept comes out looks at it says call an electrician or inspector. They shut the breaker off (wrong one i almost got electricuted) So my question is am I gonna get a bill from the fire dept for the trip out there?? Or do they get a bill? Or is there no bill.
> I raised a little hell with them as I dont think they should have been called no smoke and I fixed the problem.
> Any info??


When my dad had his rental properties that happens a few times throughout the years he never got a bill. They usually called for a little better reason then that but still.

I'm surprised the kids thought to call


----------



## Ranger620

City of plymouth


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1897853 said:


> No bill. That's what you pay taxes for.


Not true for everywhere....


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1897850 said:


> I remember that then Christmas Eve we got another 15"


Christmas Eve? Last Year? I remember 3"


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ranger620;1897860 said:


> City of plymouth


Your fine.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I would really like to find a loader like......
http://m.banddequipment.com/List/Machinery/ForSale/10399017


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1897860 said:


> City of plymouth


No charge then


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1897859 said:


> When my dad had his rental properties that happens a few times throughout the years he never got a bill. They usually called for a little better reason then that but still.
> 
> I'm surprised the kids thought to call


Long story but divorced parents and mom was there


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1897853 said:


> No bill. That's what you pay taxes for.


Not necessarily...


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1897753 said:


> Man! Wish I was in Rochester!


Just wait a bit......


snowman55;1897812 said:


> Not sure that's a good idea for you. Yes they work well, but I have seen those booms get twisted. Really designed for lifting not pushing. Huge bucks if you twist the boom, and they can tip over.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:



SnowGuy73;1897844 said:


> Ian posted a pic on Facebook of 4 years ago today... 17.1".


I remember that fondly. It was the start of the biggest month we have ever had. I worked 105 hours that week. Not all plowing but hauling. We plowed 33 hours straight which is peanuts to Lwnmwrman.



Polarismalibu;1897850 said:


> I remember that then Christmas Eve we got another 15"


I don't remember that one. We must have had less in Minneapolis.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1897869 said:


> Just wait a bit......
> 
> :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> I remember that fondly. It was the start of the biggest month we have ever had. I worked 105 hours that week. Not all plowing but hauling. We plowed 33 hours straight which is peanuts to Lwnmwrman.
> 
> I don't remember that one. We must have had less in Minneapolis.


Let's have a repeat!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1897867 said:


> Long story but divorced parents and mom was there


I believe Plymouth, like us, bills for repeat fire alarms over a given period... that's about it...


----------



## Green Grass

I wonder what happened to Hamelcity person.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1897863 said:


> Christmas Eve? Last Year? I remember 3"


4 years ago I think he said


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1897872 said:


> I believe Plymouth, like us, bills for repeat fire alarms over a given period... that's about it...


It's easier when you go to the same place all the time you know how to get there.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1897873 said:


> I wonder what happened to Hamelcity person.


Didn't he have the in laws over?


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1897878 said:


> Didn't he have the in laws over?


Just for last weekend.


----------



## SnowGuy73

a light mist here.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Camden;1897853 said:


> No bill. That's what you pay taxes for.


When I lived in Woodland (lake MTKA) I had a burning smell in the house. I could not located it. Called out of precaution. Got a $250.00.00 bill. And if I did not pay it, it would be added to my property tax bill. Depends on Municipality. Check your City fire ordinance.


----------



## SnowGuy73

possible trailer house fire....


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1897863 said:


> Christmas Eve? Last Year? I remember 3"


He was talking 2010


----------



## Green Grass

MNPLOWCO;1897882 said:


> When I lived in Woodland (lake MTKA) I had a burning smell in the house. I could not located it. Called out of precaution. Got a $250.00.00 bill. And if I did not pay it, it would be added to my property tax bill. Depends on Municipality. Check your City fire ordinance.


Mtka has to pay that full time department.


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1897866 said:


> No charge then


Well thats a relief. Plymouth likes there money


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1897883 said:


> possible trailer house fire....


No point in putting those out. Where at?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1897883 said:


> possible trailer house fire....


Where? ??????????


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1897874 said:


> 4 years ago I think he said


Yep... I misread... I thought snowguy's original quote said last year... not 4 years ago...


----------



## Ranger620

Wild on at 9:30


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;1897885 said:


> He was talking 2010


I remember that year....:realmad::realmad::realmad::realmad:


----------



## TKLAWN

What a nightmare.
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=112867


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1897849 said:


> So I need some info from you fire fighters.
> The people in my rental house called the fire dept cause an electrical outet got hot and melted. So their kids called the fire dept. Kids are 15 and 20. Fire dept comes out looks at it says call an electrician or inspector. They shut the breaker off (wrong one i almost got electricuted) So my question is am I gonna get a bill from the fire dept for the trip out there?? Or do they get a bill? Or is there no bill.
> I raised a little hell with them as I dont think they should have been called no smoke and I fixed the problem.
> Any info??


Depends on city/dept.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1897860 said:


> City of plymouth


No bill......


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1897873 said:


> I wonder what happened to Hamelcity person.


Rocking the basement.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1897917 said:


> Rocking the basement.


Let's see the pics of your handy work


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1897900 said:


> I remember that year....:realmad::realmad::realmad::realmad:


Good times..........


----------



## Polarismalibu

TKLAWN;1897906 said:


> What a nightmare.
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=112867


I wish I could find my pictures from that storm I had some crazy ones.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;1897906 said:


> What a nightmare.
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=112867


I had to plow my way to town and back. Same with some city streets. Didn't plow some side streets for almost a week


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1897920 said:


> Let's see the pics of your handy work


I will put some up tomorrow. I can hardly move right now.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1897929 said:


> I will put some up tomorrow. I can hardly move right now.


You must not be doing the ceiling


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1897932 said:


> You must not be doing the ceiling


Did that on tuesday afternoon and evening.


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1897906 said:


> What a nightmare.
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=112867


I do it all over again if I could.


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1897938 said:


> I do it all over again if I could.


No thanks! One time is enough, I hope I never see that again.


----------



## CityGuy

Recall info

SUMMARY:
Vermeer Manufacturing Company (Vermeer) is recalling certain model year 2014 TR620 Trommel trailers manufactured June 2, 2014, to September 27, 2014. The affected trailers may have been manufactured with an incorrect material used for the tapped pintle hitch mount plate.
CONSEQUENCE:
The incorrect material may allow the pintle hitch mounting bolts to loosen. This could cause a separation of the towed trailer from the tow vehicle, increasing the risk of crash.
REMEDY:
Vermeer will notify owners, and dealers will install a field kit to correct the pintle hitch mounting, free of charge. The recall is expected to begin in December 2014. Owners may contact Vermeer customer service at 1-800-829-0051. Vermeer's number for this recall is IK003100.


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1897944 said:


> No thanks! One time is enough, I hope I never see that again.


Well unless you retire soon you'll probably have another one. Seems like every 10 years we get a doozy.


----------



## CityGuy

sss got a 2012 elgin?


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1897938 said:


> I do it all over again if I could.


I think our per pushes got billed 5 times that weekend. Plus all the bonus hauling and blowing was insanepayuppayuppayuppayup


----------



## Deershack

banonea;1897572 said:


> I had one of those.......


I have it now


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1897948 said:


> sss got a 2012 elgin?


No. I wish I did. None of the spaceship looking ones yet. What's up?



Drakeslayer;1897950 said:


> I think our per pushes got billed 5 times that weekend. Plus all the bonus hauling and blowing was insanepayuppayuppayuppayup


Exactly! Major money that month and all winter. We were hauling 12 hours a day through the middle of February. Not to mention the plowing every five days it seemed like.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1897956 said:


> No. I wish I did. None of the spaceship looking ones yet. What's up?
> 
> Exactly! Major money that month and all winter. We were hauling 12 hours a day through the middle of February. Not to mention the plowing every five days it seemed like.


Recall I would send over to you.


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1897958 said:


> Recall I would send over to you.


Thanks but we don't have any of the newer ones. Those things are way to dang expensive new for what the average contractor gets for sweeping. I don't know anyone with the new body style actually. Once the municipalities start hauling them to auction the contractors will start getting them.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1897946 said:


> Well unless you retire soon you'll probably have another one. Seems like every 10 years we get a doozy.


Unless you're in southern Chisago County.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ian reported "possibly an inch".


----------



## Deershack

Anyone know of a shop that works on older torpedo type heaters? Got a Sears kero that turns off after 5 min, push the reset and it runs for about a min and each time after that, the time gets less. Think it's the high limit switch and Sears says the parts are no longer available. figure someone, somewhere should be able to fix it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1897889 said:


> Where? ??????????


Louisville township (Shakopee).


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1897975 said:


> Louisville township (Shakopee).


Oddly enough, an area where the township/residents get charged when we respond.


----------



## Doughboy12

Deershack;1897971 said:


> Anyone know of a shop that works on older torpedo type heaters? Got a Sears kero that turns off after 5 min, push the reset and it runs for about a min and each time after that, the time gets less. Think it's the high limit switch and Sears says the parts are no longer available. figure someone, somewhere should be able to fix it.


My propane one had been doing that for years. I had to hold the preheat button to keep it running. I think it was a fuel flow blockage and this year it worke perfect the one time I had it out at the lake garage.
Just my story...no help for you though.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1897975 said:


> Louisville township (Shakopee).


Burn to the ground??


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1897964 said:


> Thanks but we don't have any of the newer ones. Those things are way to dang expensive new for what the average contractor gets for sweeping. I don't know anyone with the new body style actually. Once the municipalities start hauling them to auction the contractors will start getting them.


Maple Grove just got one a couple years ago... I was actually surprised they got a new piece of equipment... No surprise the cities can affort them...


----------



## banonea

Deershack;1897951 said:


> I have it now


How are thing working with it?


----------



## Deershack

banonea;1897991 said:


> How are thing working with it?


I've put some money into it and I think the batt is going. I haven't been able to find a blower that will work well on the 10-12 gpm pump. Will probably trade it and the 1845c in for something like a 773. Do you know if the brackets on the bottom of the snow bucket can be ordered or do I have to have some made.


----------



## banonea

Deershack;1897995 said:


> I've put some money into it and I think the batt is going. I haven't been able to find a blower that will work well on the 10-12 gpm pump. Will probably trade it and the 1845c in for something like a 773. Do you know if the brackets on the bottom of the snow bucket can be ordered or do I have to have some made.


They do work. I have had both buckets on that skid.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1897986 said:


> Burn to the ground??


Negative, electrical fire under it.


----------



## Deershack

They do work but the one on the right side is torn/broken and the fit is sloppy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bad pic, but Schaffer has 1-3 from Jim to Bano up to Bill. South metro 1.5" for $$$, nothing for me. Works for most everyone.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Check out the GFS now. HOLY CRAP! i think.

Pretty Sure Holy Crap!!!!!!! We're all gonna die>>.....>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1898007 said:


> Check out the GFS now. HOLY CRAP! i think.
> 
> Pretty Sure Holy Crap!!!!!!! We're all gonna die>>.....>>>>>>>>>>>>


Ummmm. It's still at 2" at 16:1.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1898006 said:


> Bad pic, but Schaffer has 1-3 from Jim to Bano up to Bill. South metro 1.5" for $$$, nothing for me. Works for most everyone.


Dang it! Looks pretty bare over me...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1898010 said:


> Dang it! Looks pretty bare over me...


That will change.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1898009 said:


> Ummmm. It's still at 2" at 16:1.


Not the new one. 00z

Unless its all rain..................


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1898007 said:


> Check out the GFS now. HOLY CRAP! i think.
> 
> Pretty Sure Holy Crap!!!!!!! We're all gonna die>>.....>>>>>>>>>>>>


Or do you mean because of this?????

Edit.....this little link I posted just below?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/d...hr060hr066hr072hr078hr084hr090hr096hr102hr108


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1898007 said:


> Check out the GFS now. HOLY CRAP! i think.
> 
> Pretty Sure Holy Crap!!!!!!! We're all gonna die>>.....>>>>>>>>>>>>


Was it all blue?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1898015 said:


> http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/d...hr060hr066hr072hr078hr084hr090hr096hr102hr108


Combined with this.....

Little link I had to post in the next post.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/d...hr060hr066hr072hr078hr084hr090hr096hr102hr108


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1897999 said:


> Negative, electrical fire under it.


That is more exciting than the fire alarm I went to.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1898016 said:


> Was it all blue?


No, Green.

And yes Lwnmrwman thats what I was looking at. The surface temps are kinda warm though. It needs to shift back south a bit.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1898020 said:


> That is more exciting than the fire alarm I went to.


Probably not by much.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1898013 said:


> Not the new one. 00z
> 
> Unless its all rain..................


Hopefully not all rain!!


----------



## Drakeslayer

SnowGuy73;1898022 said:


> Probably not by much.


It's exciiting for the kids and neighbors!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1898019 said:


> http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/d...hr060hr066hr072hr078hr084hr090hr096hr102hr108


Looks like change over to snow Monday evening


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1898023 said:


> Hopefully not all rain!!


Maybe we can squeeze out a couple inches at the end. We'll see. Keeps me interested. Its more fun than when everything is flatlined on the meteogram with nothing in sight. Pretty quick we can see how that handles the rain/snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1898026 said:


> Maybe we can squeeze out a couple inches at the end. We'll see. Keeps me interested. Its more fun than when everything is flatlined on the meteogram with nothing in sight. Pretty quick we can see how that handles the rain/snow.


I think that's been the problem. Measures at ground level, not higher up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If it's still moving north, gonna be warm. Gonna have ta be on the side when it's moving back south again, or at least the NW side.

Right now it looks like Camden would probably get something


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1898028 said:


> If it's still moving north, gonna be warm. Gonna have ta be on the side when it's moving back south again, or at least the NW side.
> 
> Right now it looks like Camden would probably get something


Oh it'll move south again just enough. We will all be watching for the changeover on Monday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1898024 said:


> It's exciiting for the kids and neighbors!


A co alarm is exciting for them!


----------



## skorum03

What about thursday on the meteo?


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1897863 said:


> Christmas Eve? Last Year? I remember 3"


He's talking about 2010. But I don't think we got that much on Christmas Eve 2010.


----------



## Bill1090

Mine went down a bit, but went up for Thursday. http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckar...16&compaction=on&mean_mt=on&max_mt=on&mean=on


----------



## BossPlow614

TKLAWN;1897906 said:


> What a nightmare.
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=112867


I would love to have a storm of that caliber right now! payup


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1898038 said:


> I would love to have a storm of that caliber right now! payup


This.......


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1898006 said:


> Bad pic, but Schaffer has 1-3 from Jim to Bano up to Bill. South metro 1.5" for $$$, nothing for me. Works for most everyone.


Not for me! :realmad:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Meteo is at 2.5" on the GFS at 16:1. Then another 2" on Thursday.

I'm going to bed. Gotta get ready to preplow.

Also, Rochester's meteo is down to 2".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Novak says he is becoming more intrigued.


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1898039 said:


> This.......


1 year ago you probably would have been saying "cafe this!" :laughing: 
I'm pretty sure every other post of yours last April when it was snowing had "cafe" in it. Haha


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1898048 said:


> Novak says he is becoming more intrigued.


He's talking about the weather four full days before it happens? No way


----------



## Camden

Wild tie it up and then give up the lead immediately afterward. So frustrating.


----------



## skorum03

And San Jose creates a lot more chances on their power play than the wild do


----------



## Camden

skorum03;1898066 said:


> And San Jose creates a lot more chances on their power play than the wild do


We play better when we're 5-5. Terrible loss for MN.


----------



## 09Daxman

The wild are horrible for how much money they have spent in the last 2 years and how much talent they have. Sloppy passes being turned over, power play is no where to be found, passing way to much, not clearing the puck, always doing the dump and chase, it's just horrible. There is no chemistry between anyone. Everyone else in our division got 2 points tonight but us. I hate to say it but the wild are not going to the play offs this year.

Keumper had a good game though. I will give him that. To bad his team couldn't help him out.


----------



## Camden

09Daxman;1898071 said:


> The wild are horrible for how much money they have spent in the last 2 years and how much talent they have. Sloppy passes being turned over, power play is no where to be found, passing way to much, not clearing the puck, always doing the dump and chase, it's just horrible. There is no chemistry between anyone. Everyone else in our division got 2 points tonight but us. I hate to say it but the wild are not going to the play offs this year.
> 
> Keumper had a good game though. I will give him that. To bad his team couldn't help him out.


Yep, I agree with a lot of that. I do think they're playoff bound though.


----------



## Polarismalibu

33 calm, pretty nice out


----------



## Bill1090

28 * and foggy


----------



## SnowGuy73

33° breezy foggy.


----------



## Bill1090

Heading up to MOA today since I didn't go a couple weeks ago.


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1898049 said:


> 1 year ago you probably would have been saying "cafe this!" :laughing:
> I'm pretty sure every other post of yours last April when it was snowing had "cafe" in it. Haha


I was negative back before it was cool!

Haha!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1898102 said:


> Heading up to MOA today since I didn't go a couple weeks ago.


Have fun with that!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like you snow guys get your wish on Monday.


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1898104 said:


> Have fun with that!


Doubtful....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1898108 said:


> Doubtful....


People watching is always fun.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1898107 said:


> Looks like you snow guys get your wish on Monday.


Let's go!..


----------



## SnowGuy73

Kelsey looks good today!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1898115 said:


> Kelsey looks good today!


Must be a little chilly in the fox 9 studios for her too!!!

Haha.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1898048 said:


> Novak says he is becoming more intrigued.


Ahh we're screwed!


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1898113 said:


> People watching is always fun.


True!! Hot moms!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Brickman says a couple inches possible.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Marler says a wintery mix Monday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1898122 said:


> True!! Hot moms!


This!............


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1898107 said:


> Looks like you snow guys get your wish on Monday.


I guess I haven't looked at temps in the upper atmosphere lately, but the meteogram looks stronger


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1898129 said:


> I guess I haven't looked at temps in the upper atmosphere lately, but the meteogram looks stronger


With it working north these last few days, it'll go way north and dump on lwnmr again


----------



## Bill1090

Meteo has me at under 1" Tuesday. http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckar...16&compaction=on&mean_mt=on&max_mt=on&mean=on


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1898107 said:


> Looks like you snow guys get your wish on Monday.


I'm not buying it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1898138 said:


> I'm not buying it


I would be. At 2" on the meteo, there is bust potential.

4", and this much closer, even if it's mixed with sleet, we should get at least 1.5-2".


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1898141 said:


> I would be. At 2" on the meteo, there is bust potential.
> 
> 4", and this much closer, even if it's mixed with sleet, we should get at least 1.5-2".


Still plenty of time for it to change. I still think all rain/freezing rain


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak has an impact map up.


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1898155 said:


> Novak has an impact map up.


Pretty big area of 'low impact'


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1898007 said:


> Check out the GFS now. HOLY CRAP! i think.
> 
> Pretty Sure Holy Crap!!!!!!! We're all gonna die>>.....>>>>>>>>>>>>


Ok Ian..............


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1898165 said:


> Pretty big area of 'low impact'


Agreed....


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1898155 said:


> Novak has an impact map up.


I'm sure Hammer thinks we'll get a foot at the airport...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1898174 said:


> I'm sure Hammer thinks we'll get a foot at the airport...


Whatever they predict it will go the other way, as the last few with those two clowns.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I asked Novak if there's 2" of snow for Monday night.

Doubt he'll respond.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1898181 said:


> Whatever they predict it will go the other way, as the last few with those two clowns.


Yes, talk about misleading information and contradicting posts.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1898193 said:


> Yes, talk about misleading information and contradicting posts.


Agreed....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Back up to 40% Sunday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

60% Monday now.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1898205 said:


> 60% Monday now.


Of rain and freezing rain


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1898207 said:


> Of rain and freezing rain


I was talking percentage not precipitation type.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1898205 said:


> 60% Monday now.


it'll flip flop until it happens. we'll get a lot if you go by the GFS. the NAM doesn't really show much. so who knows


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1898211 said:


> I was talking percentage not precipitation type.


I know. Just adding that in


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1898212 said:


> it'll flip flop until it happens. we'll get a lot if you go by the GFS. the NAM doesn't really show much. so who knows


NAM isn't far enough out yet... only through 18z Monday right now... If it starts to go up with the next run we'll have some agreement

EDIT: Just updated the meteo, latest NAM is flatlined, but that's only 3 hours in to the spike in the GFS


----------



## ryde307

Does anyone plow driveways in Bloomington? I have someone looking and would like to refer it on.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1898213 said:


> I know. Just adding that in


I know, I know.

Haha.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm bored.....


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1898174 said:


> I'm sure SSS thinks we'll get a foot at the airport...


Fixed it for you


----------



## SnowGuy73

I think I'm going to try for some fish on prior.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1898221 said:


> Fixed it for you


But his house will be at 3" when the airport is at 0.5"!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1898219 said:


> I'm bored.....


Welcome to the club


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1898214 said:


> NAM isn't far enough out yet... only through 18z Monday right now... If it starts to go up with the next run we'll have some agreement
> 
> EDIT: Just updated the meteo, latest NAM is flatlined, but that's only 3 hours in to the spike in the GFS


NAM http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/displayMod.php?var=eta_sfc_prcp&loop=loopall&hours=hr84


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NAM model keeps it fairly south, except for the northern part in ND, which the GFS brings those together.


FWIW, Novak responded to my question.

Essentially mimicked NWS with bust potential, but with his map in SD, 2" snow band from there through northern parts of the cities and central MN.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

This changed


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1898214 said:


> NAM isn't far enough out yet... only through 18z Monday right now... If it starts to go up with the next run we'll have some agreement
> 
> EDIT: Just updated the meteo, latest NAM is flatlined, but that's only 3 hours in to the spike in the GFS


Look at the map, it will all come together and blow up on us!!!!!!!!!


Green Grass;1898221 said:


> Fixed it for you





SnowGuy73;1898224 said:


> But his house will be at 3" when the airport is at 0.5"!!!


^ ^^^^^^^^^ You guys are A$$es


jimslawnsnow;1898233 said:


> NAM http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/displayMod.php?var=eta_sfc_prcp&loop=loopall&hours=hr84


This. ^^


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1898221 said:


> Fixed it for you


:laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

ryde307;1898215 said:


> Does anyone plow driveways in Bloomington? I have someone looking and would like to refer it on.


Might be something Quality can handle...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ryde,

I have a good buddy in Bloomington that might be interested, waiting for a text back from him.


Edit: he's interested. If you're looking PM me the info and I'll pass it along.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just trying to butter Novak up, get him to respond to specific questions like some guys at NWS will do.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1898257 said:


> Just trying to butter Novak up, get him to respond to specific questions like some guys at NWS will do.


I don't think he'll have an answer until someone else has an answer


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1898259 said:


> I don't think he'll have an answer until someone else has an answer


He already answered.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1898261 said:


> He already answered.


That was a much better response than I had expected to see.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1898262 said:


> That was a much better response than I had expected to see.


It's more or less what NWS said yesterday. But.....I agree, he responded so it's a start.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1898261 said:


> He already answered.


Pretty much copied as I said it would be


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hourlies are up on NWS. I'm in North Branch and it's at 0.8" until 6 am Tuesday morning.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1897790 said:


> Anyone ever see someone plow with these??
> 
> http://m.banddequipment.com/List/Machinery/ForSale/10034777


Yes with a pusher on it. Worked great.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1898269 said:


> Yes with a pusher on it. Worked great.


A good family friend that owns some Ace Hardware stores in Mpls just bought a Telehandler. He wants to clean in front of his stores after the plows comes by and stack his piles. I still get to plow the lots though. I might try to take it from him for stacking when the need arises. I'd like to construct a 50' tall pile one of these days.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1898272 said:


> A good family friend that owns some Ace Hardware stores in Mpls just bought a Telehandler. He wants to clean in front of his stores after the plows comes by and stack his piles. I still get to plow the lots though. I might try to take it from him for stacking when the need arises. I'd like to construct a 50' tall pile one of these days.


That's what I was thinking at my Sr. High / Middle School. Put a 12' Kage type pusher on, then use it to stack snow.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1898272 said:


> A good family friend that owns some Ace Hardware stores in Mpls just bought a Telehandler. He wants to clean in front of his stores after the plows comes by and stack his piles. I still get to plow the lots though. I might try to take it from him for stacking when the need arises. I'd like to construct a 50' tall pile one of these days.


That pile will last until July too, especially if a cool year


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1898273 said:


> That's what I was thinking at my Sr. High / Middle School. Put a 12' Kage type pusher on, then use it to stack snow.


I think it would work great for both items. But like was mention yesterday be careful not to twist that arm. I know my buddy bought a smaller one, hasn't been delivered yet but when it is I'll test it out and report. I think is a JCB.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1898276 said:


> That pile will last until July too, especially if a cool year


We had some piles last year in the shade that stayed into June. That was a weird site to see.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1898281 said:


> We had some piles last year in the shade that stayed into June. That was a weird site to see.


Our baseball team had 2 total home games last spring, but we didn't have any late snows according to some.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1898280 said:


> I think it would work great for both items. But like was mention yesterday be careful not to twist that arm. I know my buddy bought a smaller one, hasn't been delivered yet but when it is I'll test it out and report. I think is a JCB.


I'd like to have a JCB, but can't justify putting money into a new one.


----------



## Doughboy12

If you guys are really bored you could go give them a hand...HERE


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1898281 said:


> We had some piles last year in the shade that stayed into June. That was a weird site to see.


The Rochester air port made the news for that or was it msp?


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1898281 said:


> We had some piles last year in the shade that stayed into June. That was a weird site to see.


There was snow at the airport on July with grass growing ontop of the snow


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Watching some funny videos on tru TV. A guy asks his wife how long it will take them to go 80 miles driving 80 miles per hour. She didn't get it and told him makes no sense that it takes one hour. At the end she had a light bulb moment and asked if she went 60 miles per hour, it would be an hour, right? At least she wasn't fugly


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1898299 said:


> Watching some funny videos on tru TV. A guy asks his wife how long it will take them to go 80 miles driving 80 miles per hour. She didn't get it and told him makes no sense that it takes one hour. At the end she had a light bulb moment and asked if she went 60 miles per hour, it would be an hour, right? At least she wasn't fugly


I have seen that video. Pretty funny


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Both of the GFS are at 3.5" now at 16:1.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1898303 said:


> Both of the GFS are at 3.5" now at 16:1.


not down here now

http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckar...16&compaction=on&mean_mt=on&max_mt=on&mean=on


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1898303 said:


> Both of the GFS are at 3.5" now at 16:1.


Mostly early Tuesday morning it looks like


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1898303 said:


> Both of the GFS are at 3.5" now at 16:1.


It looks a lot like the NAM on how it sets up for Monday night.


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1898103 said:


> I was negative back before it was cool!
> 
> Haha!


A true OG. Haha


----------



## jimslawnsnow

barlow said some slush Monday night


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1898321 said:


> barlow said some slush Monday night


Yea online he doesn't have much mention of anything for monday besides light snow and moves on.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

So **** Rapids must not have anything to do, they went by with the belly blade and wing out. Truck went by about 30 min ago now came by going the other way, he's full of salt now so they must be using it somewhere. These are the same idiots that did the sidewalks last week. There are some spots of ice pack in the neighborhood still but.... I don't understand


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1898330 said:


> So **** Rapids must not have anything to do, they went by with the belly blade and wing out. Truck went by about 30 min ago now came by going the other way, he's full of salt now so they must be using it somewhere. These are the same idiots that did the sidewalks last week. There are some spots of ice pack in the neighborhood still but.... I don't understand


Probably don't have anything to do, and are probably trying to squelch the complainers before PW head loses his job.


----------



## andersman02

ryde307;1898215 said:


> Does anyone plow driveways in Bloomington? I have someone looking and would like to refer it on.


We basically do just bloomington and richfield. Let me know 952-261-9860


----------



## cbservicesllc

andersman02;1898339 said:


> We basically do just bloomington and richfield. Let me know 952-261-9860


I may have one for you too


----------



## andersman02

cbservicesllc;1898342 said:


> I may have one for you too


Give them 952-884-7331, thats our office #. The first is my cell for you guys to know.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sure looks like a late late Monday, early Tuesday snow. What fun. Again.


----------



## andersman02

You got everything gassed and ready right?

Nothing to worry about then..... If you wanted to break something I'm sure that'd help our odds out


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1898360 said:


> Sure looks like a late late Monday, early Tuesday snow. What fun. Again.


Lame... I signed up for done by Monday evening...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

andersman02;1898362 said:


> You got everything gassed and ready right?
> 
> Nothing to worry about then..... If you wanted to break something I'm sure that'd help our odds out


Nope, if anything I'm actually getting stuff fixed outside since it's nice out.

Got a leaky tire fixed on the trailer, now fixing paddles on 2 snowblowers then fixing a return spring.

I'll get the plows on tomorrow on the 3 trucks that the plows are off tomorrow.

2 paddles / scraper bars to fix on blowers tomorrow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1898375 said:


> Lame... I signed up for done by Monday evening...


Hopefully it slows down to be a mid-morning to early afternoon Tuesday snow.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1898376 said:


> Nope, if anything I'm actually getting stuff fixed outside since it's nice out.
> 
> Got a leaky tire fixed on the trailer, now fixing paddles on 2 snowblowers then fixing a return spring.
> 
> I'll get the plows on tomorrow on the 3 trucks that the plows are off tomorrow.
> 
> 2 paddles / scraper bars to fix on blowers tomorrow.


I'm doing the same. Kinda liking the mild weather right now (I say that in hopes it will snow) Waiting for napa to get my part in at 2:30. Serpentine belt, an idler pulley and a power steering pulley.


----------



## SSS Inc.

In protest of the warm weather I'm still not fixing anything until it snows. This is a direct challenge to the snow. Bring it!


----------



## Ranger620

Im at 1.3 on my hourly at nws. Accuweather has me at 2-4 thru tues. MOrning


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1898389 said:


> In protest of the warm weather I'm still not fixing anything until it snows. This is a direct challenge to the snow. Bring it!


I wouldn't be, but the squeaking and chirping under the hood is driving me nuts


----------



## NorthernProServ

Breaking News!!!

Accuweather is on board! 

Mon. 1.6"
Tues. .8"

Wed. 2.5" <<<<WHAT?!


----------



## SSS Inc.

NorthernProServ;1898397 said:


> Breaking News!!!
> 
> Accuweather is on board!
> 
> Mon. 1.6"
> Tues. .8"
> 
> Wed. 2.5" <<<<WHAT?!


That must be the wed/thurs system that the gfs has going south of us. The euro had it a little more north I think. Not sure....have to check.


----------



## SnowGuy73

3 hours fishing and two of us at limit. 

Time for a beer or 2!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dahl just said system going south, MIGHT see a couple of inches but 6" for Rochester.


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1898402 said:


> 3 hours fishing and two of us at limit.
> 
> Time for a beer or 2!


Atta boy!!


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1898411 said:


> Dahl just said system going south, MIGHT see a couple of inches but 6" for Rochester.


Highs per NWS have been lowered a bit.

Sat. 42 (was 49)
Sun. 42
Mon. 35 and falling

Rochester still has a high of 40 on Monday.

I think whatever happens there is going to be a very tight gradient of heavy snow/sleet/rain. Like our first storm of the season.

Edit: A week ago locals were talking about 50's for high's this week/weekend.....everything seems to be treading cooler.


----------



## SSS Inc.

And here comes the NAM.............


----------



## skorum03

:Looks to be falling in line with the GFS...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS hinting at a white Christmas with a multimedia briefing.

Usually means significant weather to make a briefing.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1898443 said:


> NWS hinting at a white Christmas with a multimedia briefing.
> 
> Usually means significant weather to make a briefing.


I watched that too.

I will have to laugh if after all this talk of how warm it will be and December is way above normal and no snow in sight blah blah blah......... if all of a sudden we return to average temps and 4-5" before Christmas. They keep touting above average temps but that could mean 28º this time of year.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

A big 0.8 for me so far NWS.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1898447 said:


> I watched that too.
> 
> I will have to laugh if after all this talk of how warm it will be and December is way above normal and no snow in sight blah blah blah......... if all of a sudden we return to average temps and 4-5" before Christmas. They keep touting above average temps but that could mean 28º this time of year.


Correct. They have the HUGE red blob for above avg temps, then at the summary show "chance for additional snow for Christmas" but didn't even talk about that.

It was basically summarizing they have no summary.

IMO, they are nervous about the models and wanted to put SOMETHING out.


----------



## NorthernProServ

MNPLOWCO;1898450 said:


> A big 0.8 for me so far NWS.


1" here xysport


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO;1898450 said:


> A big 0.8 for me so far NWS.


Well then, mark one sub down for my 4".


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1898456 said:


> Well then, mark one sub down for my 4".


Like Aron Rodgers said "RELAX".
It is only Friday, lot can happen.


----------



## CityGuy

Basement finish
Pic 1


----------



## CityGuy

Pic 2


----------



## CityGuy

Pic 3


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1898443 said:


> NWS hinting at a white Christmas with a multimedia briefing.
> 
> Usually means significant weather to make a briefing.


Good. I hope we get a foot over Christmas.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1898464 said:


> Good. I hope we get a foot over Christmas.


After Christmas, before New Years.

Think of the children!!


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1898272 said:


> A good family friend that owns some Ace Hardware stores in Mpls just bought a Telehandler. He wants to clean in front of his stores after the plows comes by and stack his piles. I still get to plow the lots though. I might try to take it from him for stacking when the need arises. I'd like to construct a 50' tall pile one of these days.


Saw one of those few winters back near 169 and 36. Had to be all of 50 feet with a skid ramp to the top.


----------



## qualitycut

Kstp talking about a possible storm Christmas day. Lol


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1898474 said:


> Kstp talking about a possible storm Christmas day. Lol


I love it! payup


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1898474 said:


> Kstp talking about a possible storm Christmas day. Lol


Then they must not be worried about Monday.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22;1898456 said:


> Well then, mark one sub down for my 4".


Well that goes without saying....sheesh!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1898480 said:


> Then they must not be worried about Monday.


They just showed me in 2-4


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light drizzle in Shakopee.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1898454 said:


> Correct. They have the HUGE red blob for above avg temps, then at the summary show "chance for additional snow for Christmas" but didn't even talk about that.
> 
> It was basically summarizing they have no summary.
> 
> *IMO, they are nervous about the models and wanted to put SOMETHING out.*


I think you're on to something. I'd like to see the Euro I don't have access at the moment.:realmad:


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1898447 said:


> I watched that too.
> 
> I will have to laugh if after all this talk of how warm it will be and December is way above normal and no snow in sight blah blah blah......... if all of a sudden we return to average temps and 4-5" before Christmas. They keep touting above average temps but that could mean 28º this time of year.


I know right?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

^-------- waiting for Chris Schaffer.


----------



## skorum03

Paul Douglas weather blog says just some slushy accumulation Monday.


----------



## skorum03

skorum03;1898502 said:


> Paul Douglas weather blog says just some slushy accumulation Monday.


But he is completely in love with the global warming idea. And loves talking about anything with the words winter and mild in it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Shoot...Lauren is in.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1898503 said:


> But he is completely in love with the global warming idea. And loves talking about anything with the words winter and mild in it.


He's mostly in love with the word "slushy".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Lauren says accumulations across the Twin City metro. No totals though.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1898506 said:


> He's mostly in love with the word "slushy".


Exactly. I can't remember the last true slush fest but at last count paul has used that term in 100 consecutive stories. I'm proud to admit I've avoided him now for almost two seasons. He doesn't offer any help for the snow plower. Just keeps pushing his agenda.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Keith is in for Ian on 9.... Must be "use it or lose it vacation time".

Keith says nothing about accumulation on snow, just some flakes mixed in with rain and sleet.


----------



## qualitycut

9 said mix occasional flakes mixed in.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Neither Keith nor Lauren would talk about a white Christmas.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1898508 said:


> Exactly. I can't remember the last true slush fest but at last count paul has used that term in 100 consecutive stories. I'm proud to admit I've avoided him now for almost two seasons. He doesn't offer any help for the snow plower. Just keeps pushing his agenda.


I never even think about looking him up.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I am hoping this guy I have for interview with on Monday works out. then i'll want snow whenever.....mostly. for those of you who know bano, he sounds like he could be his twin


----------



## TKLAWN

Novak has a new map out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1898517 said:


> I am hoping this guy I have for interview with on Monday works out. then i'll want snow whenever.....mostly. for those of you who know bano, he sounds like he could be his twin


Put an ad on Craigslist gigs at 2 pm, already have 5 interviews lined up for tomorrow.

I really need to find a beater truck for someone to run a shoveling crew around with.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1898520 said:


> Put an ad on Craigslist gigs at 2 pm, already have 5 interviews lined up for tomorrow.
> 
> I really need to find a beater truck for someone to run a shoveling crew around with.


He called from my CL ad. Worst time finding help on there. Probably because I put not a cash job. Pay is decent for the industry I think. He's ran equipment in NW metro. Does remodeling/building work on the side


----------



## qualitycut

Im not buying into the snow monday. They keep talking southerly winds.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1898527 said:


> Im not buying into the snow monday. They keep talking southerly winds.


But I think they are to switch or I think so


----------



## IDST

Did a attic insulation job today. I was actually sweating. Built in the 30's with paper wrapped straw insulation. They put the insulation over the rafters before they put the one buys on the roof. Anyone ever see that before?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1898527 said:


> Im not buying into the snow monday. They keep talking southerly winds.


It should be nice and heavy if it does snow!


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1898518 said:


> Novak has a new map out.


I like that one better than this mornings.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;1898550 said:


> I like that one better than this mornings.


x2..........


----------



## qualitycut

Remember that map doesn't mean snow, could be any precipitation


----------



## unit28

TKLAWN;1898518 said:


> Novak has a new map out.


Id like to give him a map

HPS pushes some caa in 
like I said sw winds will shear some of the precip
.......maybe?

Worked a 12 hr shift today
Going back tomorrow for more punishment

Just feel like a gave up a lifetime of hard earned tallent plus
Spent so much in education and more ceus than I can count
insert violin. .......


----------



## unit28

Was at the U yesterday for the wife's cancer....
Was snowing


----------



## unit28

Your nam will show snow in a bit for 


Kmsp


----------



## unit28

Any one else have a radar refresh every 5 min?


----------



## unit28

This...........
Gnite


----------



## djagusch

unit28;1898567 said:


> Id like to give him a map
> 
> HPS pushes some caa in
> like I said sw winds will shear some of the precip
> .......maybe?
> 
> Worked a 12 hr shift today
> Going back tomorrow for more punishment
> 
> Just feel like a gave up a lifetime of hard earned tallent plus
> Spent so much in education and more ceus than I can count
> insert violin. .......


Isn't your foot messed up?


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1898567 said:


> Id like to give him a map
> 
> HPS pushes some caa in
> like I said sw winds will shear some of the precip
> .......maybe?
> 
> Worked a 12 hr shift today
> Going back tomorrow for more punishment
> 
> Just feel like a gave up a lifetime of hard earned tallent plus
> Spent so much in education and more ceus than I can count
> insert violin. .......


Ever think about holding weather classes? 



unit28;1898568 said:


> Was at the U yesterday for the wife's cancer....
> Was snowing


Everything go well I hope...?


----------



## unit28

djagusch;1898582 said:


> Isn't your foot messed up?


Yes
Its a cafe to walk on it
But attm I cant be off work
Bills from my mri wiifs meds etc
etc
etc........

Surgen is booked till feb


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1898527 said:


> Im not buying into the snow monday. They keep talking southerly winds.


Its not monday you need to worry about. Its Overnight into Tuesday.



unit28;1898568 said:


> Was at the U yesterday for the wife's cancer....
> Was snowing


I saw that too coming home from White Bear around 3:00 Came down good for about a minute.



unit28;1898570 said:


> Your nam will show snow in a bit for
> 
> Kmsp


Already did about 4 hours ago. 



cbservicesllc;1898589 said:


> Ever think about holding weather classes?


He might want to think about TAKING an English class first. Just kidding Unit!


----------



## snowman55

Did my part. Sent Everyone home early today, plows not hooked up, truck on hoist, skids in garages, nothing fueled, projects scattered through out the shop, Truck at tire shop, truck in wash bay won't start.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1898608 said:


> Its not monday you need to worry about. Its Overnight into Tuesday.


Its not going to snow


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1898613 said:


> Its not going to snow


While I agree we don't know for sure you can't say that every storm we get. C'mon.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1898614 said:


> While I agree we don't know for sure you can't say that every storm we get. C'mon.


Lol, ive been right 95% of the time this year


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1898616 said:


> Lol, ive been right 95% of the time this year


I not so sure about that.


----------



## SSS Inc.

With the exception of my northern creep theory I just regurgitate the models. You should teach a class Andy.  

The NAM is cooking up something special for ya right now, just so ya know.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1898616 said:


> Lol, ive been right 95% of the time this year


Move to the north side. Those south siders want to argue.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NAM should come in at about 8" @ 16:1.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1898628 said:


> Move to the north side. Those south siders want to argue.


Did you see they replied to US. :laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

3 hour accumulation ending at 6 am Tuesday morning.

That number under the copied to clipboard box??? .64.

.64 @ 11:1??? 7.1".


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1898636 said:


> 3 hour accumulation ending at 6 am Tuesday morning.
> 
> That number under the copied to clipboard box??? .64.


What would you guess??? Maybe 4-5 hours additional after that. That's my best guess.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1898632 said:


> Did you see they replied to US. :laughing:


Yah, same as I'm trying to butter Novak up to see if he'll throw out pertinent info with having to pay, or at least give us hints that we're looking at the same thing.

I think the night guys like posting, especially if it's about the weather and not "I have to drive from Buffalo to WBL, will I make it?".

You know they just roll their eyes, click their pens and say " oh my God, really??".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1898638 said:


> What would you guess??? Maybe 4-5 hours additional after that. That's my best guess.


At this point I'm hoping it really slows down and doesn't start until about 3 am.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1898639 said:


> Yah, same as I'm trying to butter Novak up to see if he'll throw out pertinent info with having to pay, or at least give us hints that we're looking at the same thing.


It worked though. Deep down I was hoping they would reply to me and not you.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1898645 said:


> It worked though. Deep down I was hoping they would reply to me and not you.


I went the other way, to try to see if they would disagree with the freezing rain / sleet deal. That leads me to believe it'll go straight from rain to snow, we won't have to worry about a 'mix'.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm up to 50% now for Tuesday as well. Slowing down.........


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1898647 said:


> I went the other way, to try to see if they would disagree with the freezing rain / sleet deal. That leads me to believe it'll go straight from rain to snow, we won't have to worry about a 'mix'.


That's what I got from it too. They pretty much said so much. I'd rather stare at the window and see when it changes to snow than wonder if we will just have an icy mess on our hands.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1898517 said:


> I am hoping this guy I have for interview with on Monday works out. then i'll want snow whenever.....mostly. for those of you who know bano, he sounds like he could be his twin


If he is my twin, you better buy stronger trucks or buy a good repair plan


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1898648 said:


> I'm up to 50% now for Tuesday as well. Slowing down.........


They must be slowly updating. I'm still a partly cloudy for Tuesday. No mention of Precip.


----------



## banonea

jagext;1898538 said:


> Did a attic insulation job today. I was actually sweating. Built in the 30's with paper wrapped straw insulation. They put the insulation over the rafters before they put the one buys on the roof. Anyone ever see that before?


YepThumbs Up, I have a newspaper from one of my first siding jobs I did ware they used newspaper for attic insulation. Happens to be one about Al Capone ......


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1898644 said:


> At this point I'm hoping it really slows down and doesn't start until about 3 am.


You sure seem convinced its going to snow a bunch.


----------



## banonea

Found a plow for the truck...... Road Trip!!!
Heading for Peotone, IL tomorrow morning to get it. With fuel cost around $400.00 for it, plow side only. payup

Got the windshield replaced in the new plow truck today. makes me happy, now I don't half to clean off the overspray from the old one 

With any luck whatever we get her doesn't start till around 8am on Monday or Tuesday, then it can wait till the evening......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1898653 said:


> They must be slowly updating. I'm still a partly cloudy for Tuesday. No mention of Precip.


I don't either now??????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1898660 said:


> You sure seem convinced its going to snow a bunch.


It's going to snow, and I'm certain More than the .9" that's on the hourly currently.


----------



## Ranger620

So I still talk to one of my contacts at a large place I used to plow in the north metro. They have locations all over the country and they have been growing over the last 7 years. Talked to my guy and he said they wanted to go with a National provider that is a one stop shop. Mow, plow, Ac, Heat ect. Just about everything. He told me what they got bid out for. It was kinda strange the way it was bid but interesting. Here's what they bid plowing at. This was brinkmans proposal for the snow part.
Plowing and walks are $28,000 for the season.
This lot is roughly 11 acres and a ton of sidewalks and fire doors. Wonder what Kind of service their going to get


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1898665 said:


> It's going to snow, and I'm certain More than the .9" that's on the hourly currently.


I guess we will see.


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;1898667 said:


> So I still talk to one of my contacts at a large place I used to plow in the north metro. They have locations all over the country and they have been growing over the last 7 years. Talked to my guy and he said they wanted to go with a National provider that is a one stop shop. Mow, plow, Ac, Heat ect. Just about everything. He told me what they got bid out for. It was kinda strange the way it was bid but interesting. Here's what they bid plowing at. This was brinkmans proposal for the snow part.
> Plowing and walks are $28,000 for the season.
> This lot is roughly 11 acres and a ton of sidewalks and fire doors. Wonder what Kind of service their going to get


give them a season to find out what a "National" company is like and the will call you back......


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1898663 said:


> I don't either now??????


Now I am up to 50% snow on Tuesday. They must be panicking over there.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1898671 said:


> I guess we will see.


Just out of curiosity, what makes you so confident? Just a gut feeling or what?


----------



## banonea

Here ya go Jim.....

http://eauclaire.craigslist.org/hvo/4755543224.html


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1898674 said:


> Just out of curiosity, what makes you so confident? Just a gut feeling or what?


Cause everytime the meteo has showed 3 plus inches of snow its been wrong. Just a gut feeling.


----------



## qualitycut

I dont care one way or the other but the way everything has predicted snow this year. Th e meteo has a had a tough time with the rain/snow


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1898636 said:


> 3 hour accumulation ending at 6 am Tuesday morning.
> 
> That number under the copied to clipboard box??? .64.
> 
> .64 @ 11:1??? 7.1".


Doesn't look like the NAM on the meteogram?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1898679 said:


> Doesn't look like the NAM on the meteogram?


Right. So far this year the NAM has had WAY more snow than what actually fell.

This is where I think the NAM is going to be way off the other way.

We can all agree that at 6 am Tuesday morning it's not going to be above freewing and this will be rain.


----------



## Ranger620

banonea;1898672 said:


> give them a season to find out what a "National" company is like and the will call you back......


I havent plowed it in 4 years. Boss man is/was a pita. All about throwing his weight around and we butted heads.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

New NAM isn't even starting until 1 AM Tuesday now.

When they first started talking about this, it was supposed to be done by Sunday evening.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1898678 said:


> I dont care one way or the other but the way everything has predicted snow this year. Th e meteo has a had a tough time with the rain/snow


The problem with only watching the meteogram is that its a pin point forecast. Take the first big storm. Scoot a little north and they had the big snow. The models in general have been close (which is all you can really ask) but the fine line of where these early storms have hit can vary so much in as little as ten miles the meteo will be wrong almost all the time one way or another. Its mush easier if the swath of snow is bigger. Right now it looks like we will all transition to snow at some point Late monday night so this may be a bit different.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1898683 said:


> Right. So far this year the NAM has had WAY more snow than what actually fell.
> 
> This is where I think the NAM is going to be way off the other way.
> 
> We can all agree that at 6 am Tuesday morning it's not going to be above freewing and this will be rain.


It was 23 the other day and raining at my house. What are the atmospheric temps going to be?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1898652 said:


> If he is my twin, you better buy stronger trucks or buy a good repair plan


He'll be running a shovel for now.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1898676 said:


> Here ya go Jim.....
> 
> http://eauclaire.craigslist.org/hvo/4755543224.html


Not a bad deal, especially if it includes the mount


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1898688 said:


> It was 23 the other day and raining at my house. What are the atmospheric temps going to be?


Between 6-9p.m. monday it should be cold enough to produce all snow. After it transitions there is no question about it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Like I said before. It'll slide north and dump on lwnmr. Me and bano will get a dusting. Its slid, what 100 miles north already in just a few days. Few more days and lwnmr will be in the center


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Let it snow is on the radio at ernies


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1898692 said:


> Between 6-9p.m. monday it should be cold enough to produce all snow. After it transitions there is no question about it.


Unit kept making reference to it being warmer


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I feel a little more comfortable. Last two days I received $4500 of the $22,000 that was over 30 days out.

Still haven't seen the $15,000 check though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1898701 said:


> Unit kept making reference to it being warmer


Until the hps (high pressure system) starts to move in and bring the cold temps.


----------



## qualitycut

Ch 9 sleet rain and a little light snow mixed in


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1898702 said:


> Still haven't seen the $15,000 check though.


Is it past due? What are your terms?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1898686 said:


> New NAM isn't even starting until 1 AM Tuesday now.
> 
> When they first started talking about this, it was supposed to be done by Sunday evening.


Right... that's what I was referring to when I said that map doesn't look like the new NAM... not even an inch by 6AM... AND by the time the snow line creeps up, we've already had .25 of moisture...

I am officially confused...


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1898701 said:


> Unit kept making reference to it being warmer


I don't know what time he was talking about but the Nam for instance has all the upper level temps in the snow category by the time I mentioned.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1898687 said:


> The problem with only watching the meteogram is that its a pin point forecast. Take the first big storm. Scoot a little north and they had the big snow. The models in general have been close (which is all you can really ask) but the fine line of where these early storms have hit can vary so much in as little as ten miles the meteo will be wrong almost all the time one way or another. Its mush easier if the swath of snow is bigger. Right now it looks like we will all transition to snow at some point Late monday night so this may be a bit different.


This... I use a few different airports on the meteo to get a general idea of what we're looking at... maps tell the story...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snow's pickle on 11 says 2" by TUESDAY evening. Slower YET.

Lauren on the 4 said snow, but too many inconsistencies for totals.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1898706 said:


> Is it past due? What are your terms?


My terms are net 30.

It was a property where there were multiple projects going on, the largest of which we were given at the middle to end of October.

I invoiced on September 20th for the first project (straight labor) and then invoiced again November 6 for the total (included the first project).

Called December 1, said they have no record of being billed.

I emailed the guy the invoice as well as the approved work order.

Called on December 8, and he confirmed he submitted the paperwork when I emailed him.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1898702 said:


> I feel a little more comfortable. Last two days I received $4500 of the $22,000 that was over 30 days out.
> 
> *Still haven't seen the $15,000 check though.*


That part sucks...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1898717 said:


> That part sucks...


At least I was paid for a $1600 landscape job from September.

Still haven't been paid from a tree job quality did for me back in June.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I still think the ratios are going to be higher than 11:1. Especially with how late this snow is getting.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1898716 said:


> My terms are net 30.
> 
> It was a property where there were multiple projects going on, the largest of which we were given at the middle to end of October.
> 
> I invoiced on September 20th for the first project (straight labor) and then invoiced again November 6 for the total (included the first project).
> 
> Called December 1, said they have no record of being billed.
> 
> I emailed the guy the invoice as well as the approved work order.
> 
> *Called on December 8, and he confirmed he submitted the paperwork when I emailed him.*


Hopefully that's good


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If it's supposed to snow until 6 pm Tuesday, and starts at 1 am Tuesday, for a total of 2", that would be good.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1898716 said:


> My terms are net 30.
> 
> It was a property where there were multiple projects going on, the largest of which we were given at the middle to end of October.
> 
> I invoiced on September 20th for the first project (straight labor) and then invoiced again November 6 for the total (included the first project).
> 
> Called December 1, said they have no record of being billed.
> 
> I emailed the guy the invoice as well as the approved work order.
> 
> Called on December 8, and he confirmed he submitted the paperwork when I emailed him.


Is this a Large company? If so and they truly never saw the bill until Dec. 1. I bet you'll get paid the first week in January.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1898728 said:


> Is this a Large company? If so and they truly never saw the bill until Dec. 1. I bet you'll get paid the first week in January.


It's a large construction company that builds many apartment buildings in the cities. And yes, I feel it will be the first week of 2015.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1898726 said:


> If it's supposed to snow until 6 pm Tuesday, and starts at 1 am Tuesday, for a total of 2", that would be good.


That would be alright...


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1898732 said:


> That would be alright...


I'll take anything at this point. 

I have a feeling it will turn to snow a little earlier though.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1898714 said:


> Snow's pickle on 11 says 2" by TUESDAY evening. Slower YET.
> 
> Lauren on the 4 said snow, but too many inconsistencies for totals.


At least she's being honest


----------



## cbservicesllc

Latest GFS dropped and came up for Thursday...


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1898730 said:


> It's a large construction company that builds many apartment buildings in the cities. And yes, I feel it will be the first week of 2015.


Save you some income tax


----------



## qualitycut

I should be recovered from the wedding tomorrow by Tuesday night.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Why the meteo dropped.

Jimlawn is right. This thing is gonna settle.right over the top of me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sam on 5 had it starting snow about 2 am Tuesday morning, still snowing at noon when he stopped his time.

Following Pickle on 11.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1898743 said:


> Why the meteo dropped.
> 
> Jimlawn is right. This thing is gonna settle.right over the top of me.


What the.... That's a jump North...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1898746 said:


> What the.... That's a jump North...


Or because we are going to be warmer down here monday and they will have more snow than rain??


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1898743 said:


> Why the meteo dropped.
> 
> Jimlawn is right. This thing is gonna settle.right over the top of me.


Doesn't it always? Lol


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1898702 said:


> I feel a little more comfortable. Last two days I received $4500 of the $22,000 that was over 30 days out.
> 
> Still haven't seen the $15,000 check though.


I am waiting on about $30,000.00 as well....


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1898746 said:


> What the.... That's a jump North...


Funny, because NWS told me Southern MN. Not buying that solution.^^


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1898748 said:


> Doesn't it always? Lol


I hope you get dumped on!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1898751 said:


> Funny, because NWS told me Southern MN. Not buying that solution.^^


Certainly seems like the outlier...


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1898753 said:


> Certainly seems like the outlier...


Yeah not really seeing it that far north. Combining all of NWS comments and what I'm looking at most of the models must be fairly close in location. The hard part will be the transition to snow. I'm not sure how the meteogram figures this but there must be some wiggle room either way I would guess.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1898752 said:


> I hope you get dumped on!


Just for that comment i am not going to fix the Resister on the other truck and im hooking up the plows and will think of some other things.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Holy crap the moon is trying to peak out. No, the actual moon


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1898755 said:


> Just for that comment i am not going to fix the Resister on the other truck and im hooking up the plows and will think of some other things.


Well I'm not replacing the fuse that blew on my truck. And just for kicks I'll pick up a few accounts down in Inver Grove to ensure you get at least 2" down that way. Take that!


----------



## qualitycut

I will take a couple inches of snow if it snows light all day and then have the night to plow


----------



## Camden

Gold Rush was pretty good tonight. Parker continues to find mountains of gold. He's really on a good claim but it's tough watching him treat his mechanic like crap. He should respect that guy more.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Camden;1898760 said:


> Gold Rush was pretty good tonight. Parker continues to find mountains of gold. He's really on a good claim but it's tough watching him treat his mechanic like crap. He should respect that guy more.


Just finished watching it on the dvr. I agree, He talks like a little smart ass.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Foggy as cafe out !


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1898760 said:


> Gold Rush was pretty good tonight. Parker continues to find mountains of gold. He's really on a good claim but it's tough watching him treat his mechanic like crap. He should respect that guy more.


Typical youth... No respect for experience...


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;1898760 said:


> Gold Rush was pretty good tonight. Parker continues to find mountains of gold. He's really on a good claim but it's tough watching him treat his mechanic like crap. He should respect that guy more.


Just a reminder... It's a TV show. ;-)


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1898765 said:


> Just a reminder... It's a TV show. ;-)


This..... probably just part of his character.


----------



## Drakeslayer

South Dakotas new road campaign


----------



## Polarismalibu

Picking up the new machine tomorrow I can guarantee it won't snow,


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1898773 said:


> Picking up the new machine tomorrow I can guarantee it won't snow,


Nahhh... it's gotta happen...

BTW I'll email you that info


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;1898770 said:


> South Dakotas new road campaign


And since pulled...


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1898701 said:


> Unit kept making reference to it being warmer


Ummmm no

I said shear and hps

..... WILL BRING 
COLDER AIR

can go back and check, I said it a few pages back


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1898711 said:


> I don't know what time he was talking about but the Nam for instance has all the upper level temps in the snow category by the time I mentioned.


Trust more maps

Or at least I do

It gives more the big picture of waves, isotherms and pressure changes


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1898747 said:


> Or because we are going to be warmer down here monday and they will have more snow than rain??


Can go back and look at my pressure maps 
Its right in line where the hps cuts off


----------



## unit28

NWS
Hasn't updated in 12 hrs


----------



## skorum03

I was about to say that my forecast looks the same....


----------



## unit28

gfs and nam in pretty good agreement


----------



## unit28

If tbe winds fro Nebraskadont get here
TThen there won't be much shear


----------



## Polarismalibu

Accu has me at 2-4" now.

Might finally get to use the kage along with the new machine. Still probably gonna end up a bust cuz of that


----------



## unit28

THERE IS INCREASING CONFIDENCE WITH A STORM SYSTEM MONDAY AND
MONDAY NIGHT.


Notice they put snow first here......

ACCUMULATING SNOW AND A WINTRY MIX ARE POSSIBLE.


----------



## Bill1090

35 and foggy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

39° windy mist.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Up to 70% Monday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Little or no day, 1-3" night.


----------



## Bill1090

Showing hardly any for Monday or Tuesday. The end of the week shows snow though.


----------



## banonea

Ground is wet here,hoping the weather towards Chicago is good today. Got a 12 hour drive ahead of me. Wish i could leave now but got to go to the junk yard to get some parts for a buddies truck i got in the garage, he had a u joint shell and dig into the yolk on the rear end and drive shaft........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Same, showing snow Thursday too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sam on 5 says a little light snow.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NWS has me at little to no accumulation Monday day and around a inch at night. No chance on Tuesday at all


----------



## SnowGuy73

Cody says where and how much is still the question.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I've gone up to 1.7" on the hourly. .4" until Midnight Monday, 1" until 6 am, .3" until noon Tuesday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gonna head out in the big tractor now and finish moving my snow at the Sr. High. Piles will be soft now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm only at 1.6" hourly...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS forecast discussion says don't be surprised to see the 3-6" snow band just to the west of the cities move east over the heart of the cities. Basically said the forecast that was put out this morning was to keep in line with neighboring NWS offices, but our guys don't like it.

Sounds like our guys need to get a backbone.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I am at .9 on the hourly but the first half has no totals


----------



## qualitycut

Meteo down to an inch


----------



## jimslawnsnow

why is my mobile and online NWS have different forcasts? close but not quite the same


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1898855 said:


> NWS forecast discussion says don't be surprised to see the 3-6" snow band just to the west of the cities move east over the heart of the cities. Basically said the forecast that was put out this morning was to keep in line with neighboring NWS offices, but our guys don't like it.
> 
> Sounds like our guys need to get a backbone.


Typical......

That will change.....

Bring it.....

We're screwed.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1898862 said:


> Meteo down to an inch


mine down here or the Rochester one at 13:1 is just over an inch, but whats going on Thursday and Friday with it?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1898863 said:


> why is my mobile and online NWS have different forcasts? close but not quite the same


Noticed that last year, sometimes it takes a while for the one catch up.


----------



## qualitycut

All the weather people are sure changing their tunes about monday.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1898865 said:


> mine down here or the Rochester one at 13:1 is just over an inch, but whats going on Thursday and Friday with it?


Mine goes up Thursday a couple inches


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1898866 said:


> Noticed that last year, sometimes it takes a while for the one catch up.


online is the same as mobile now. kinda wierd


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1898868 said:


> Mine goes up Thursday a couple inches


at 13:1 its at 4.25"


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sam says 2-3".


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1898872 said:


> online is the same as mobile now. kinda wierd


Agreed....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1898883 said:


> Sam says 2-3".


But shows snow for about 3-4 hours Tuesday morning only


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1898886 said:


> But shows snow for about 3-4 hours Tuesday morning only


Correct.....


----------



## qualitycut

That mix line to snow line on nws isnt to far away from the cities.


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1898849 said:


> Gonna head out in the big tractor now and finish moving my snow at the Sr. High. Piles will be soft now.


take a pic when you decide to teach it a new trick


----------



## banonea

this is I 90 just east of Rochester, it iS a Foggy *****


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

albhb3;1898901 said:


> take a pic when you decide to teach it a new trick


What a Richard


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1898809 said:


> Little or no day, 1-3" night.


Same here... 1.8" on hourly


----------



## SSS Inc.

So my Monday Graphic says SNow/Sleet. Monday Night Graphic say Rain/Snow.
Text says something totally different. More of a rain, rain/sleet, rain snow kinda of thing. 


NONE OF IT MAKES SENSE ANYMORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;1898918 said:


> So my Monday Graphic says SNow/Sleet. Monday Night Graphic say Rain/Snow.
> Text says something totally different. More of a rain, rain/sleet, rain snow kinda of thing.
> 
> NONE OF IT MAKES SENSE ANYMORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Just plan for nothing and then you'll get dumped on!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1898918 said:


> So my Monday Graphic says SNow/Sleet. Monday Night Graphic say Rain/Snow.
> Text says something totally different. More of a rain, rain/sleet, rain snow kinda of thing.
> 
> NONE OF IT MAKES SENSE ANYMORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Didn't I say these storms or systems are becoming harder to predict.

My guess is they don't know what the warmer temps aloft will affect. Say this or that and you'll be right one way or the other


----------



## Green Grass

albhb3;1898901 said:


> take a pic when you decide to teach it a new trick


Maybe he can teach it to roll all the way over Thumbs Up


----------



## MNPLOWCO

0.6 + 1.0 + 0.2 = 1.8

2 pm. Monday through 5 am. Tuesday

Don't want it ...........sure could use it scenario. payup


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Cafe you not the city plow just went by AGAIN. I called and left a message yesterday. This is stupid, there are still some spots of ice pack (2'x2') in the neighborhood but....


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1898927 said:


> Didn't I say these storms or systems are becoming harder to predict.
> 
> My guess is they don't know what the warmer temps aloft will affect. Say this or that and you'll be right one way or the other


Yes this is tough because nobody can say when it will change to snow BUT NWS is all over the place contradicting themselves on my local forecast. Usually the pictures correlate with the text below but they don't match at all. Maybe they were in the process of changing when I looked. I better check again.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Nope....Still the same. I guess I'll go with the 70% snow/sleet rather than the 70% Rain. payup


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm checking out for the day. Got these piles to push and then run around to try to find a truck for a shoveling crew. Don't wanna watch until tomorrow night so I don't go nuts like SSS is.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1898918 said:


> So my Monday Graphic says SNow/Sleet. Monday Night Graphic say Rain/Snow.
> Text says something totally different. More of a rain, rain/sleet, rain snow kinda of thing.
> 
> NONE OF IT MAKES SENSE ANYMORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


At least I'm not the only one...


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1898963 said:


> I'm checking out for the day. Got these piles to push and then run around to try to find a truck for a shoveling crew. Don't wanna watch until tomorrow night so I don't go nuts like SSS is.


I've recovered now. I just trying to make sense of their forecast. Between the discussion, pictures and other items I'm anywhere from an inch of rain and 6" of snow. Maybe I'll get clarification shortly.

I'm headed up to the roof to go Clark Griswald on my house.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1898966 said:


> I'm headed up to the roof to go Clark Griswald on my house.


pictures or it didn't happen!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1898960 said:


> Nope....Still the same. I guess I'll go with the 70% snow/sleet rather than the 70% Rain. payup


Sam of shows just a few hours of snow Tuesday morning then has me on the line of 1" and 2-3". So clearly he is contradicting himself too. But I do see what your saying


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Sun is poking out


----------



## skorum03

Kstp: OUTLOOK
"Sunday, we should see a bit more drizzle off/on throughout the day followed by rain showers developing Sunday night.
A storm system moving over the Rockies will lift north into the Great Lakes Region on Monday and open a firehose of moisture out of the Gulf of Mexico. This system will bring rain showers to the region Sunday night, then a chance of rain/sleet/freezing rain through Monday afternoon. 
As cooler air wraps in from the northwest, we should see a changeover to snow Monday night and Tuesday morning. Accumulations could end up being measurable, with some locales seeing anywhere from 3"-6". The exact location of that band of snow is still uknown, but it could include the Twin Cities, so check back for more updates."


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;1898986 said:


> Kstp: OUTLOOK
> "Sunday, we should see a bit more drizzle off/on throughout the day followed by rain showers developing Sunday night.
> A storm system moving over the Rockies will lift north into the Great Lakes Region on Monday and open a firehose of moisture out of the Gulf of Mexico. This system will bring rain showers to the region Sunday night, then a chance of rain/sleet/freezing rain through Monday afternoon.
> As cooler air wraps in from the northwest, we should see a changeover to snow Monday night and Tuesday morning. Accumulations could end up being measurable, with some locales seeing anywhere from 3"-6". The exact location of that band of snow is still uknown, but it could include the Twin Cities, so check back for more updates."


Basically we don't know, keep watching us for the ratings


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1898918 said:


> So my Monday Graphic says SNow/Sleet. Monday Night Graphic say Rain/Snow.
> Text says something totally different. More of a rain, rain/sleet, rain snow kinda of thing.
> 
> NONE OF IT MAKES SENSE ANYMORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Your house will get 3 inches of snow.

Just at your house though


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1898966 said:


> I've recovered now. I just trying to make sense of their forecast. Between the discussion, pictures and other items I'm anywhere from an inch of rain and 6" of snow. Maybe I'll get clarification shortly.
> 
> I'm headed up to the roof to go Clark Griswald on my house.


If you fall off let us know so we can all come laugh at you.


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1898986 said:


> Kstp: OUTLOOK
> "Sunday, we should see a bit more drizzle off/on throughout the day followed by rain showers developing Sunday night.
> A storm system moving over the Rockies will lift north into the Great Lakes Region on Monday and open a firehose of moisture out of the Gulf of Mexico. This system will bring rain showers to the region Sunday night, then a chance of rain/sleet/freezing rain through Monday afternoon.
> As cooler air wraps in from the northwest, we should see a changeover to snow Monday night and Tuesday morning. Accumulations could end up being measurable, with some locales seeing anywhere from 3"-6". The exact location of that band of snow is still uknown, but it could include the Twin Cities, so check back for more updates."


what size fire hose?


----------



## CityGuy

Motivation is hard to come by today. 

I should hand some more rock but the body is telling me otherwise.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1898994 said:


> what size fire hose?


Booster, attack, or supply?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1898994 said:


> what size fire hose?


5 inch............Thumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1898997 said:


> Booster, attack, or supply?


See above........


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1898998 said:


> 5 inch............Thumbs Up


Nice!.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1898999 said:


> See above........


I saw......


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;1898864 said:


> Typical......
> 
> That will change.....
> 
> Bring it.....
> 
> We're screwed.....


That's the SnowGuy we know!!!!! :waving:


----------



## NorthernProServ

banonea;1898905 said:


> this is i 90 just east of rochester, it is a foggy *****


wow!......


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1898998 said:


> 5 inch............Thumbs Up


might as well go big!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1898994 said:


> what size fire hose?


That would certainly make a difference... Everything tanked on the meteogram but it still says .65 inch of moisture... I'm not convinced...


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1899004 said:


> might as well go big!!


Well I thought the industrial stuff TF was talking about the other night might be a little excessive.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1899002 said:


> That's the SnowGuy we know!!!!! :waving:


Haha haha!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1899005 said:


> That would certainly make a difference... Everything tanked on the meteogram but it still says .65 inch of moisture... I'm not convinced...


This negativity......


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1899006 said:


> Well I thought the industrial stuff TF was talking about the other night might be a little excessive.


what's wrong with 6000gpm?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak is covering his ass nicely....


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1899009 said:


> what's wrong with 6000gpm?


Might be a little to much to push.
But we could use that over SSS house.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1898855 said:


> NWS forecast discussion says don't be surprised to see the 3-6" snow band just to the west of the cities move east over the heart of the cities. Basically said the forecast that was put out this morning was to keep in line with neighboring NWS offices, but our guys don't like it.
> 
> Sounds like our guys need to get a backbone.


I wonder how much of there actual forecast information they talk with other NWS offices for?

What I keep thinking about is all this talk about 2-4", 3-6" or so as of right now......then Monday afternoon everything changes and we'll all be plowing a foot by Tuesday morning.

The first storm this season it was 12-18" coming....ended up with about 4" here. I know LwnmwrMan and you other way north guys got dumped on.

Need a opposite to balance that out right? Start low this time and end high!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1899010 said:


> Novak is covering his ass nicely....


What a lamecafe... Just commit already!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1899018 said:


> What a lamecafe... Just commit already!!!


Haha.

Agreed.


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;1899008 said:


> This negativity......


Gfs says .56 is rain .08 is snow


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1899022 said:


> Gfs says .56 is rain .08 is snow


Guess that explains it... hopefully that changes to a bit more snow...


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1899010 said:


> Novak is covering his ass nicely....


What a fraud!

His last five posts are complete opposites of each other.

Maybe Camden should draw him another map.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

unit28;1899022 said:


> Gfs says .56 is rain .08 is snow


That's Perfect!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1899022 said:


> Gfs says .56 is rain .08 is snow


That will change.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1899027 said:


> What a fraud!
> 
> His last five posts are complete opposites of each other.
> 
> Maybe Camden should draw him another map.


Exactly!

Ever since he teamed up with hammer his predictions are off and he is more about drama/clicks than specifics/accountability.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1899039 said:


> Exactly!
> 
> Ever since he teamed up with hammer his predictions are off and he is more about drama/clicks than specifics/accountability.


Fricken hammer was never right on 5. 1/2"-1" turned into 6". 12" turned into 0"


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Just talked to the neighbor, he went down to the public works and berated the guy there then got his boss on the phone and did the same to him. Told them how dumb it is that they were out yesterday and today sharpening their blades. 
They didn't plow the first storm for two days by then it didn't do anything. They usually plow the day after sometimes two days after. We'll get 2" and they won't do anything then we'll get 1" and they are out the next day plowing when it's 35*and sunny tossing sparks. They did the sidewalks on Dec 7 when we had 1" on Nov 28. 
It's all ok the property taxes on this house only went up $500 this year


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1899040 said:


> Fricken hammer was never right on 5. 1/2"-1" turned into 6". 12" turned into 0"


Agreed......


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1899042 said:


> Just talked to the neighbor, he went down to the public works and berated the guy there then got his boss on the phone and did the same to him. Told them how dumb it is that they were out yesterday and today sharpening their blades.
> They didn't plow the first storm for two days by then it didn't do anything. They usually plow the day after sometimes two days after. We'll get 2" and they won't do anything then we'll get 1" and they are out the next day plowing when it's 35*and sunny tossing sparks. They did the sidewalks on Dec 7 when we had 1" on Nov 28.
> It's all ok the property taxes on this house only went up $500 this year


what city?


----------



## Camden

TKLAWN;1899027 said:


> What a fraud!
> 
> His last five posts are complete opposites of each other.
> 
> Maybe Camden should draw him another map.


If he doesn't post a map I will.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1899047 said:


> If he doesn't post a map I will.


I love it!..


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1899042 said:


> Just talked to the neighbor, he went down to the public works and berated the guy there then got his boss on the phone and did the same to him. Told them how dumb it is that they were out yesterday and today sharpening their blades.
> They didn't plow the first storm for two days by then it didn't do anything. They usually plow the day after sometimes two days after. We'll get 2" and they won't do anything then we'll get 1" and they are out the next day plowing when it's 35*and sunny tossing sparks. They did the sidewalks on Dec 7 when we had 1" on Nov 28.
> It's all ok the property taxes on this house only went up $500 this year


Was that **** Rapids?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1899039 said:


> Exactly!
> 
> Ever since he teamed up with hammer his predictions are off and he is more about drama/clicks than specifics/accountability.


In all seriousness (kind of)... He could be focusing more on his "paid" customers...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1899047 said:


> If he doesn't post a map I will.


Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1899046 said:


> what city?


I think he's in **** rapids


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well went to pick up the machine and go figure it's the wrong one. At least they gave me one to use till mine is there.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Yes, **** Rapids


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

He said when he pulled in there were two trucks getting fuel and one getting salt. So they weren't done they were going back out


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Piles pushed back. Tractor upright, went from 1-3" for Monday night down to less than 1/2".


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1899066 said:


> Piles pushed back. Tractor upright, went from 1-3" for Monday night down to less than 1/2".


Same here now too. I'm scared a little


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

I am going to go to the next city counsel meeting. With pictures and dates


----------



## jimslawnsnow

47 and sunny


----------



## banonea

the grass is still growing here in Illinois


----------



## TKLAWN

Polarismalibu;1899061 said:


> Well went to pick up the machine and go figure it's the wrong one. At least they gave me one to use till mine is there.


Wrong package or what happened now?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1899071 said:


> the grass is still growing here in Illinois


Its still green here after the snow melts. Sunny here at least


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This was taken about 9:30 this morning. It was all white yesterday afternoon.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1899062 said:


> Yes, **** Rapids


Well I know the former Streets supervisor very well... He retired in May 2013 though... Maybe the new guy has his head up his butt...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1899056 said:


> In all seriousness (kind of)... He could be focusing more on his "paid" customers...


I can't imagine anyone paying for this kind of bs!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

jimslawnsnow;1899070 said:


> 47 and sunny


48* gross and bla


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1899061 said:


> Well went to pick up the machine and go figure it's the wrong one. At least they gave me one to use till mine is there.


That sucks!!!!!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

cbservicesllc;1899075 said:


> Well I know the former Streets supervisor very well... He retired in May 2013 though... Maybe the new guy has his head up his butt...


He must because they are bad. They sucked last winter too, I don't remember them being this bad in the past. 
The neighbor also pointed out the truck blew the stop sign at about 30mph and was told they are exempt. Neighbor said it's fine at 2am when it's snowing but what's their reasoning today? He got a shoulder shrug


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm down to less than one and about one inch.


----------



## TKLAWN

Full sunshine here now too!

Thought we weren't going to see it till Teuseday. Clowns!


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1899088 said:


> Full sunshine here now too!
> 
> Thought we weren't going to see it till Teuseday. Clowns!


Cloudy in chaska.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1899079 said:


> He must because they are bad. They sucked last winter too, I don't remember them being this bad in the past.
> *The neighbor also pointed out the truck blew the stop sign at about 30mph and was told they are exempt. Neighbor said it's fine at 2am when it's snowing but what's their reasoning today? He got a shoulder shrug*


"Because I want to get home and still get paid my minimum 8 hours of on call OT"


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

cbservicesllc;1899091 said:


> "Because I want to get home and still get paid my minimum 8 hours of on call OT"


It's just a stupid waste. I get it, the guys are bored and are getting paid to do nothing but don't waste MORE money


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1899094 said:


> It's just a stupid waste. I get it, the guys are bored and are getting paid to do nothing but don't waste MORE money


This.......


----------



## Green Grass

Oh we got a new MAP!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

cbservicesllc;1899097 said:


> This.......


Can you imagine if we ran our business's like the cities, states, and government run?!?? We'd be broke in jail or both


----------



## MNPLOWCO

geeez.. 0.2 +0.3 = 0.5 now.

Going D
O
W
N
!


----------



## MNPLOWCO

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1899100 said:


> Can you imagine if we ran our business's like the cities, states, and government run?!?? We'd be broke in jail or both


Or retired with full benefits at 90% of full salary at age 52


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

MNPLOWCO;1899111 said:


> Or retired with full benefits at 90% of full salary at age 52


Damn, guess I need to get a state job


----------



## unit28

Going to shear......


----------



## BossPlow614

Someone should post a link to the thread on nowack's page so he can see how much cafe we talk about him. :laughing:


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1899100 said:


> Can you imagine if we ran our business's like the cities, states, and government run?!?? We'd be broke in jail or both


Pretty much...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1899099 said:


> Oh we got a new MAP!!!!!!!!!!!!


That map looks like the first one last week.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1899122 said:


> Someone should post a link to the thread on nowack's page so he can see how much cafe we talk about him. :laughing:


No no no. It's good to have another resource.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1899115 said:


> Going to shear......


That sucks... You think we can at least get an inch out of it?



LwnmwrMan22;1899133 said:


> No no no. It's good to have another resource.


Yeah... one that's always terrible...


----------



## Bill1090

Uh oh. My Meteo tanked.


----------



## skorum03

Geez, now NWS says tomorrow's high will be 52. They had me only at 44 when I went to bed last night


----------



## skorum03

Bill1090;1899140 said:


> Uh oh. My Meteo tanked.


I think everyone's has....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1899140 said:


> Uh oh. My Meteo tanked.


mine too. Thursday as well


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;1899141 said:


> Geez, now NWS says tomorrow's high will be 52. They had me only at 44 when I went to bed last night


53 here and 41 I think it was on Monday but dropping temps


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Didn't unit say the shear would cause snow though?? Bring cold air in sooner?


----------



## banonea

finally on my way back, my GPS in my truck decided to throw a temper tantrum. Got my plow, got a different one than I was originally planning, spent a little bit more money but a lot less work and minor repairs that will need to be done to it


----------



## CityGuy

MNPLOWCO;1899111 said:


> Or retired with full benefits at 90% of full salary at age 52


Rule of 90 has been done for awhile now. 10 years or so.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1899166 said:


> Didn't unit say the shear would cause snow though?? Bring cold air in sooner?


hps will bring caa


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1899184 said:


> Rule of 90 has been done for awhile now. 10 years or so.


Still pretty darn good though last I checked


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1899189 said:


> Still pretty darn good though last I checked


Yes very good if you can get it.


----------



## unit28

And watch lps @ 4 corners attm


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Accu has raised me from 1-2 to 2-4".


----------



## qualitycut

Whats up with all this bust talk


----------



## CityGuy

Goal on the pp


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;1899231 said:


> Goal on the pp


Unfortunately for both teams


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1899230 said:


> Whats up with all this bust talk


You started it.


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;1899231 said:


> Goal on the pp


too busy sitting outside by a fire pit with no bugs NOBODY CARES ABOUT HOCKEY ON A NIGHT LIKE THIS!


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1899230 said:


> Whats up with all this bust talk


Accu still has me at 2-4


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;1899248 said:


> Accu still has me at 2-4


Have me at .98"


----------



## Polarismalibu

TKLAWN;1899072 said:


> Wrong package or what happened now?


Wrong controls


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1899248 said:


> Accu still has me at 2-4


I hope there right now that I hooked this kage up I want to try it out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1899184 said:


> Rule of 90 has been done for awhile now. 10 years or so.


This........


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1899199 said:


> Accu has raised me from 1-2 to 2-4".


Still at 1-3 on accu... less than half and less than half on NWS


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1899271 said:


> I hope there right now that I hooked this kage up I want to try it out.


That's awesome... Those look so sweet


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy's pickle is at the Stanchion in Corcoran for a Toys for Tots fundraiser...

Yes I know the rules...


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1899275 said:


> That's awesome... Those look so sweet


Yeah there pretty cool. 9ft might have been a bit big for the trailer though. Oops


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1899271 said:


> I hope there right now that I hooked this kage up I want to try it out.


I got some gravel at the shop i need graded


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1899271 said:


> I hope there right now that I hooked this kage up I want to try it out.


Picture or it didn't happen


----------



## unit28

48hr.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1899280 said:


> Yeah there pretty cool. 9ft might have been a bit big for the trailer though. Oops


Hmmm, didn't think of that... I probably would have done the same


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1899283 said:


> Picture or it didn't happen


I'll take one tomorrow


----------



## Drakeslayer

Polarismalibu;1899280 said:


> Yeah there pretty cool. 9ft might have been a bit big for the trailer though. Oops


Overweight?:laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

Goal................


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;1899298 said:


> Goal................


Get back to sheet rocking


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;1899297 said:


> Overweight?:laughing:


No I'm fine on that just hangs over the trailer a foot on each side


----------



## Drakeslayer

Polarismalibu;1899308 said:


> No I'm fine on that just hangs over the trailer a foot on each side


Flat or dump trailer? Doors are no fun if the arms are up enough.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;1899309 said:


> Flat or dump trailer? Doors are no fun if the arms are up enough.


It's on a drop deck. That's why I bought the trailer is so I didn't have to deal with it in my dump trailer


----------



## Drakeslayer

Is SSS still hanging from his gutter??? He went Griswald earlier.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1899303 said:


> Get back to sheet rocking


I am on a dinner break. :waving:


----------



## Polarismalibu

All the un employment talk the other day had me cerious about my rate. Finally found it I'm at 9% such bs!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1899322 said:


> All the un employment talk the other day had me cerious about my rate. Finally found it I'm at 9% such bs!


How? Has anyone ever claimed on you?


----------



## banonea

man this drive really sucks


----------



## DDB

Polarismalibu;1899271 said:


> I hope there right now that I hooked this kage up I want to try it out.


Kage's are awesome!


----------



## CityGuy

Goal......................


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1899322 said:


> All the un employment talk the other day had me cerious about my rate. Finally found it I'm at 9% such bs!


im at 1.76%. that's crazy


----------



## Polarismalibu

Polarismalibu;1899322 said:


> All the un employment talk the other day had me cerious about my rate. Finally found it I'm at 9% such bs!


Nope that's why it makes no sense to me


----------



## Polarismalibu

It says I was "assigned 8.9% plus the base .10% based on determination of being a high experience rating industry


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1899341 said:


> im at 1.76%. that's crazy


I was expecting it to be low like that


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1899348 said:


> I was expecting it to be low like that


fire a lot of guys?


----------



## CityGuy

Nice shoot out win for the wild


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1899276 said:


> SnowGuy's pickle is at the Stanchion in Corcoran for a Toys for Tots fundraiser...
> 
> Yes I know the rules...


Damn, and I'm at Cy's!.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Now I'm at liyle to no and less than half


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1899356 said:


> Now I'm at liyle to no and less than half


Me too. 0.4" on the hourly.


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1899356 said:


> Now I'm at liyle to no and less than half


Will it change..?????


----------



## Drakeslayer

SnowGuy73;1899356 said:


> Now I'm at liyle to no and less than half


liyle is not going to like less than half!


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1899352 said:


> fire a lot of guys?


I have only fired one guy ever


----------



## Drakeslayer

SnowGuy73;1899355 said:


> Damn, and I'm at Cy's!.....


I wish I would have known!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drizzle in chaska.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1899367 said:


> I wish I would have known!


Sorry, just leaving now.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1899364 said:


> I have only fired one guy ever


how long ago? in the last 2 years?


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1899381 said:


> how long ago? in the last 2 years?


Yeah, fired mr no call no show no listen. But it said it was because of the experience thing


----------



## snowman55

In reply to the 9' cage question 

Too wide sucks but you may need a wide permit + towing 9' wide is a whole lot different than 9' on front of your truck. Good luck be careful everything changes " when there is an accident"


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;506170 said:


> Well it looks like we will get 2-4 inches by Tuesday morning I ure hope we don't get too much freezing rain as highs are supposed to be around freezing. The equipment has been patiently waiting since the 26th of novembet


I hear ya.


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;1899362 said:


> Will it change..?????


Yes it will......


----------



## banonea

14 hours behind the wheel. ........damm


----------



## Deershack

banonea;1899174 said:


> finally on my way back, my GPS in my truck decided to throw a temper tantrum. Got my plow, got a different one than I was originally planning, spent a little bit more money but a lot less work and minor repairs that will need to be done to it


Looks like the one I made into a plow for my 1845.


----------



## banonea

Deershack;1899418 said:


> Looks like the one I made into a plow for my 1845.


I was trying to use the brackets and wiring on the new truck. Couldn't find one around here for the price i wanted to pay. .....


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1899345 said:


> It says I was "assigned 8.9% plus the base .10% based on determination of being a high experience rating industry


Did you put yourself in construction? I could see it then...


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1899422 said:


> Did you put yourself in construction? I could see it then...


I wouldn't think so. My tax guy did it all


----------



## skorum03

Warm, misting. Just walked home from the bar


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If it was 25 degrees cooler..........


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1899427 said:


> If it was 25 degrees cooler..........


Yeah no kidding, it feels so 'mild' as Paul Douglas would say


----------



## skorum03

Remember yesterday when KSTP said 3"-6"? 

........

"Roads may become icy Monday evening as temperatures fall below 32 degrees around 8 p.m. Snow accumulations of 1" possible by 4 a.m. Tuesday morning. Low temperatures will fall into the mid 20s by Tuesday morning and gusty Northwest winds will produce wind-chills in the mid teens by Tuesday morning. "


----------



## Polarismalibu

Accu has me at 3-6" now


----------



## skorum03

Everyone has been all over with their forecasts. I hope accu is right though


----------



## Polarismalibu

skorum03;1899432 said:


> Everyone has been all over with their forecasts. I hope accu is right though


Yeah me too!!


----------



## skorum03

Polarismalibu;1899435 said:


> Yeah me too!!


But... Pretty much everyone, except Accu, has backed off their snow totals.


----------



## NorthernProServ

My phone says its 51 out still.....


----------



## skorum03

NorthernProServ;1899438 said:


> My phone says its 51 out still.....


certainly feels like it


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1899422 said:


> Did you put yourself in construction? I could see it then...


With 1 or 2 employees i don't see how it could be there


----------



## Polarismalibu

skorum03;1899436 said:


> But... Pretty much everyone, except Accu, has backed off their snow totals.


Well I will settle for 1"


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;1899438 said:


> My phone says its 51 out still.....


I got 46 here


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1899440 said:


> With 1 or 2 employees i don't see how it could be there


They gotta have something wrong


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1899431 said:


> Accu has me at 3-6" now


They must be lumping you in with St. Cloud area or something. Accu has from me to **** Rapids @ 1-3".


----------



## Camden

Fog is incredibly thick. Visibility is under 50'.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Just got home from a Christmas party (I'm sober yay). Minneapolis kinda foggy, Roseville area was probably 50' visibility, rest of the way home was pretty thick. 47* still. Should be a fun day, the munchkin will be up in three hours and the wife is drunk. Yay me


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1899448 said:


> They must be lumping you in with St. Cloud area or something. Accu has from me to **** Rapids @ 1-3".


Accu has me at .7" and my southern stuff at 1.5"


----------



## unit28

Depending on how this thing tilts

I see more precip for se
But not as cold there attm

And not much precip for me past 6pm mon night
But no mix when it shears and caa rushes in


I dont like the 500 mb level
So pay att to js


----------



## Bill1090

44 out and foggy for the 100th day in a row.


----------



## Bill1090

Bill1090;1899460 said:


> 44 out and foggy for the 100th day in a row.


And don't forget cloudy!


----------



## Bill1090

Bill1090;1899472 said:


> And don't forget cloudy!


Well it's always cloudy. I didn't think I had to mention it. Is it going to snow?


----------



## Bill1090

Bill1090;1899474 said:


> Well it's always cloudy. I didn't think I had to mention it. Is it going to snow?


Nope. Winter is over. 
http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckarsten/bufkit/image_loader.phtml?site=klse&nam=on&nam_mos=on&namm=on&gfs_mos=on&gfs=on&gfsm_mos=on&gfsm=on&nws=on&rap=on&obs=on&nam4km=on&con=on&ratio=16&compaction=on&mean_mt=on&max_mt=on&mean=on


----------



## Bill1090

Bill1090;1899477 said:


> Nope. Winter is over. http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckarsten/bufkit/image_loader.phtml?site=klse&nam=on&nam_mos=on&namm=on&gfs_mos=on&gfs=on&gfsm_mos=on&gfsm=on&nws=on&rap=on&obs=on&nam4km=on&con=on&ratio=16&compaction=on&mean_mt=on&max_mt=on&mean=on


You could've posted a link that works!


----------



## Bill1090

Bill1090;1899478 said:


> You could've posted a link that works!


We ain't got time for that! Now go do something productive!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckar...gfs_mos=on&gfs=on&gfsm_mos=on&gfsm=on&nws=on& rap=on&obs=on&nam4km=on&con=on&ratio=16&compactio


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Here's for Rochester

http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckar...on&gfs=on&gfsm_mos=on&gfsm=on&nws=on&ratio=11


----------



## SnowGuy73

47° calm drizzle/fog.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Up to 90% tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Also at 1-2" tomorrow night now too.


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1899497 said:


> Also at 1-2" tomorrow night now too.


Lucky!!!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1899497 said:


> Also at 1-2" tomorrow night now too.


At around inch here. Bano is less than half inch


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1899505 said:


> At around inch here. Bano is less than half inch


That will change.


----------



## PremierL&L

SnowGuy73;1899507 said:


> That will change.


Yeah to less! come on we don't need snow we need the lakes to refreeze or they are going to be terrible the rest of the year.


----------



## Doughboy12

PremierL&L;1899510 said:


> Yeah to less! come on we don't need snow we need the lakes to refreeze or they are going to be terrible the rest of the year.


I had a nice smooth bay I was going to put a rink on. It was like glass. Now, who knows.


----------



## Doughboy12

45 and wet. Nothing left but "piles."


----------



## unit28

Monday Night Rain, possibly mixed with sleet before 7pm, then snow. Low around 22. North wind around 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow and sleet accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible.


----------



## SnowGuy73

PremierL&L;1899510 said:


> Yeah to less! come on we don't need snow we need the lakes to refreeze or they are going to be terrible the rest of the year.


I'm hoping this snow falls before they refreeze so the snow melts in the water, then freeze up again.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yuhas says about 2" west metro.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Funny. NWS story, darkest area of accumulation within 100 miles of the cities?? Chisago county.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1899535 said:


> Yuhas says about 2" west metro.


and 1" on the east


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1899537 said:


> Funny. NWS story, darkest area of accumulation within 100 miles of the cities?? Chisago county.


Wraps around there no doubt


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1899538 said:


> and 1" on the east


Missed that part..


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1899537 said:


> Funny. NWS story, darkest area of accumulation within 100 miles of the cities?? Chisago county.


They put that in just for the lwnmwrmn effect. It's a new nws term you know.


----------



## banonea

Finally got the video from the frame repair to load.......


----------



## unit28

You can see the hps as its going to bring some caa by midnight to st cloud as it moves east overnight

By 6am tusday should be a typical mn comute


----------



## SnowGuy73

Cody says maybe 2".


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1899552 said:


> Finally got the video from the frame repair to load.......


Was that an air jack?


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1899565 said:


> Was that an air jack?


Yep.....22 ton.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Speaking of SSS, did he Griswold it last night? He never checked in, did he??


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1899345 said:


> It says I was "assigned 8.9% plus the base .10% based on determination of being a high experience rating industry


Sounds like you got put in construction... I'll have to look up what I'm listed under... I've only had employees for a few years now, but I know I started a little higher and now I'm down to .10%.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1899431 said:


> Accu has me at 3-6" now


I can't recall, but I think Accu goes with the GFS more... They also seem to be about a day behind what we see on the meteogram...


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1899497 said:


> Also at 1-2" tomorrow night now too.


80% and same accumulation here...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1899537 said:


> Funny. NWS story, darkest area of accumulation within 100 miles of the cities?? Chisago county.


Well yeah... its all that lake effect


----------



## jimslawnsnow

never knew something like this was made

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/grq/4778554308.html


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea;1899552 said:


> Finally got the video from the frame repair to load.......


Impressive


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1899582 said:


> never knew something like this was made
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/grq/4778554308.html


Now you're buying a handicapped accessible lawn mower?

Sss is never going to sell that truck!

Haha.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1899574 said:


> Speaking of SSS, did he Griswold it last night? He never checked in, did he??


Maybe someone should go check on him.


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1899552 said:


> Finally got the video from the frame repair to load.......


Neat video....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak is a tool....


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1899574 said:


> Speaking of SSS, did he Griswold it last night? He never checked in, did he??


I survived. Followed that up with two Christmas parties, one for hockey one for my wifes work. Both at GINORMOUS houses. The first one had a full size bouncy house on the third floor!  Who does that?!?!??!?!?!?!? And they still had room for a pool table and a Kitchen. What tha?????????

My rink has lost 4" of ice in the last two days. :realmad:

Here is a pic from yesterday from the roof. Little higher than I remember but its only a 4/12.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1899599 said:


> Novak is a tool....


I posted on his "risky to predict snow" post from 15 minutes ago.

We will see if he responds. Would appreciate it if none of you dink with the post.


----------



## Greenery

SnowGuy73;1899599 said:


> Novak is a tool....


And Novaks response....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1899604 said:


> I survived. Followed that up with two Christmas parties, one for hockey one for my wifes work. Both at GINORMOUS houses. The first one had a full size bouncy house on the third floor!  Who does that?!?!??!?!?!?!? And they still had room for a pool table and a Kitchen. What tha?????????
> 
> My rink has lost 4" of ice in the last two days. :realmad:
> 
> Here is a pic from yesterday from the roof. Little higher than I remember but its only a 4/12.


HA! Now you did it. I'm coming down to S. Minneapolis to look for a taupe roof with white lights and blue minivan out from and EGGING YOUR HOUSE!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1899605 said:


> I posted on his "risky to predict snow" post from 15 minutes ago.
> 
> We will see if he responds. Would appreciate it if none of you dink with the post.


He won't respond to that one


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1899612 said:


> HA! Now you did it. I'm coming down to S. Minneapolis to look for a taupe roof with white lights and blue minivan out from and EGGING YOUR HOUSE!!!


Bring it! ..... Throw some eggs at me if you want, I'll be in the backyard crying about my icerink. :crying::crying::crying:


----------



## TKLAWN

Polarismalibu;1899619 said:


> He won't respond to that one


I bet he does.

He will just cover his cafe, like always.

Wouldn't hurt him to give away some free predictions to try and convince guys like lwnmwrman to buy his services.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Back down to 1-3" on Accu


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1899619 said:


> He won't respond to that one


Nope, Jeremy sounded a bit snarky at the end.


----------



## Polarismalibu

TKLAWN;1899621 said:


> I bet he does.
> 
> He will just cover his cafe, like always.
> 
> Wouldn't hurt him to give away some free predictions to try and convince guys like lwnmwrman to buy his services.


I think he knows he will never get that Jeramy guy to buy his service


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1899625 said:


> Nope, Jeremy sounded a bit snarky at the end.





Polarismalibu;1899626 said:


> I think he knows he will never get that Jeramy guy to buy his service


All the negativity in this town sucks!


----------



## SSS Inc.

A friend of our reported one of their trees has buds on it as of this morning.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1899629 said:


> A friend of our reported one of their trees has buds on it as of this morning.


Now that's cafed up


----------



## Polarismalibu

Here is the requested pic mr quality


----------



## Polarismalibu

TKLAWN;1899627 said:


> All the negativity in this town sucks!


It's gonna snow though!! How is that negative. 20 minutes and no response still


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1899621 said:


> I bet he does.
> 
> He will just cover his cafe, like always.
> 
> Wouldn't hurt him to give away some free predictions to try and convince guys like lwnmwrman to buy his services.


That's the angle I'm trying to go with.

If he's smart, he Facebook creeps me and sees I run a weather related business.

Hell, he'd be smart to message me. "Hey, I see you're on my page, here is some stuff my paying people get" and send me a report or two.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1899609 said:


> And Novaks response....


Ha!..........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1899632 said:


> Here is the requested pic mr quality


Can you angle it enough so you're only 102" wide??


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1899632 said:


> Here is the requested pic mr quality


Looks like a dot inspection waiting to happen.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1899634 said:


> That's the angle I'm trying to go with.
> 
> If he's smart, he Facebook creeps me and sees I run a weather related business.
> 
> Hell, he'd be smart to message me. "Hey, I see you're on my page, here is some stuff my paying people get" and send me a report or two.


I think he is missing that smart part


----------



## unit28

gfs and nam at .23......of snow precip


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1899636 said:


> Can you angle it enough so you're only 102" wide??


It was better to keep it straight. It's not going to be pulled around much at all. I'll just pay the $75 for a permit it I need to.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1899638 said:


> Looks like a dot inspection waiting to happen.


I made it past the scale coming back from Hudson  It's not going to be pulled around much.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1899646 said:


> I made it past the scale coming back from Hudson  It's not going to be pulled around much.


Nice........


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1899643 said:


> gfs and nam at .23......of snow precip


That ought to be good enough for an inch or two. I'll be patiently watching out my window from about 8 p.m. on tomorrow waiting for something white.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1899650 said:


> That ought to be good enough for an inch or two. I'll be patiently watching out my window from about 8 p.m. on tomorrow waiting for something white.


And watch the rink re freeze


----------



## TKLAWN

Polarismalibu;1899633 said:


> It's gonna snow though!! How is that negative. 20 minutes and no response still


KFAN bit... That's all


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Response!!!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

One of you guys have your dads or boyfriends jumping on me now on Novak's page?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1899657 said:


> Response!!!!!!!


He didn't answer all the questions lol


----------



## snowman55

LwnmwrMan22;1899661 said:


> One of you guys have your wife or gf jumping on me now on Novak's page?


If my wife was jumping on you I would send her to the doctor.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

He responded again.... Facebook creeped me.


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;1899632 said:


> Here is the requested pic mr quality


Nice.......


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1899669 said:


> He responded again.... Facebook creeped me.


Better go sign up now!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

At least the meteo shows it done around midnight for the most part.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

He responded more. He's talkative this morning.



Oh, and good luck with Christmas apparently.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1899683 said:


> He responded more. He's talkative this morning.
> 
> Oh, and good luck with Christmas apparently.


Two best friends in the Whole wide world!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1899683 said:


> He responded more. He's talkative this morning.
> 
> Oh, and good luck with Christmas apparently.


I always plan on plowing Christmas. It always seems to happen


----------



## SnowGuy73

Doh K!........


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1899678 said:


> At least the meteo shows it done around midnight for the most part.


Other than what models predict

I said shears out, done by around 7 and hps brings caa

Also said brown xmas
back in August

The atmsp at 500mb will be bringing more southerlies through much

I think you said something aboit warm air before


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1899704 said:


> Other than what models predict
> 
> I said shears out, done by around 7 and hps brings caa
> 
> Also said brown xmas
> back in August
> 
> The atmsp at 500mb will be bringing more southerlies through much
> 
> I think you said something aboit warm air before


WAA brings in moisture and CAA brings in dry air typically, correct? Or no?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1899605 said:


> I posted on his "risky to predict snow" post from 15 minutes ago.
> 
> We will see if he responds. Would appreciate it if none of you dink with the post.


Seems like he actually saw it "from our side"... kind of interesting...


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1899707 said:


> WAA brings in moisture and CAA brings in dry air typically, correct? Or no?


They try

The gulf moisture will be there
caa from canada will weaken it


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1899678 said:


> At least the meteo shows it done around midnight for the most part.


Done by midnight?? Really?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1899632 said:


> Here is the requested pic mr quality
> 
> Looks awesome! So jealous...
> 
> By the way, do you have access to your UIMN account? In Account Maintenance, go under Account Profile and look at your NAICS code... You should be under 561730 Landscaping Services...
> 
> According to this... It looks like they placed you in that high experience rating category you talked about...
> 
> _TAX RATE FOR NEW EMPLOYERS
> Under MN Statute 268.051, subd. 5, there are only two "new" employer tax rates: a rate which is the computed average rate of all employers and a rate of 8.9000% which is assigned to employers in a "high experience rating industry". If you were assigned a tax rate of 8.9000% , you have been determined to be in a high experience rating industry. _
> 
> I started in 2012 with 2.53% plus a base rate of .50%. I've never had any ex-employee receive benefits, but I've been paying .10% the last 2 years.
> 
> Here's what UIMN says about "high experience" rating industries...
> 
> _High Experience Rating Industries. High experience rating industries are classified as those that have historically had a high amount of unemployment, these include:
> 
> Residential, commercial or industrial construction, including general contractors
> Sand, gravel, or limestone mining
> Manufacturing of concrete, concrete products, or asphalt
> Road building, repair or resurfacing, including bridges, tunnels, and residential and commercial driveways and parking lots_
> 
> I would change your NAICS code to Landscaping Services...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1899678 said:


> At least the meteo shows it done around midnight for the most part.


That's what I was thinking... That would be nice...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

0600 Tuesday morning.... Midnight.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1899741 said:


> 0600 Tuesday morning.... Midnight.


"Over" enough to plow anyway... NWS seems to be the outlier on the end time


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1899678 said:


> At least the meteo shows it done around midnight for the most part.


are you going to need some help


----------



## BossPlow614

My post from a couple weeks ago on Nowack's page about my commute from Champlin to Maple Grove is still popular & getting "likes". Haha. :laughing:


----------



## banonea

here's the new plow on the truck


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1899733 said:


> Polarismalibu;1899632 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the requested pic mr quality
> 
> Looks awesome! So jealous...
> 
> By the way, do you have access to your UIMN account? In Account Maintenance, go under Account Profile and look at your NAICS code... You should be under 561730 Landscaping Services...
> 
> According to this... It looks like they placed you in that high experience rating category you talked about...
> 
> _TAX RATE FOR NEW EMPLOYERS
> Under MN Statute 268.051, subd. 5, there are only two "new" employer tax rates: a rate which is the computed average rate of all employers and a rate of 8.9000% which is assigned to employers in a "high experience rating industry". If you were assigned a tax rate of 8.9000% , you have been determined to be in a high experience rating industry. _
> 
> I started in 2012 with 2.53% plus a base rate of .50%. I've never had any ex-employee receive benefits, but I've been paying .10% the last 2 years.
> 
> Here's what UIMN says about "high experience" rating industries...
> 
> _High Experience Rating Industries. High experience rating industries are classified as those that have historically had a high amount of unemployment, these include:
> 
> Residential, commercial or industrial construction, including general contractors
> Sand, gravel, or limestone mining
> Manufacturing of concrete, concrete products, or asphalt
> Road building, repair or resurfacing, including bridges, tunnels, and residential and commercial driveways and parking lots_
> 
> I would change your NAICS code to Landscaping Services...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I was going to login tomorrow and figure it out
Click to expand...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1899744 said:


> are you going to need some help


I'll let you know around noon tomorrow???

Got to get ahold of a couple of guys yet.


----------



## unit28

gfs has .28 units for snow

Easy 4


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green bay / buffalo game is uneventful...


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1899757 said:


> Green bay / buffalo game is uneventful...


Never mind!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Touchdown Bills!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1899754 said:


> gfs has .28 units for snow
> 
> Easy 4


The 4 part is what I say, closer to 6 for me.


----------



## unit28

Oh boy........,


----------



## unit28

Days two through seven...monday through saturday

dense fog will linger monday morning. A wintry mix turning to
snow will spread across the outlook area monday and monday night.









Several inches of snow accumulation are possible by tuesday
morning.


----------



## Polarismalibu

unit28;1899767 said:


> Days two through seven...monday through saturday
> 
> dense fog will linger monday morning. A wintry mix turning to
> snow will spread across the outlook area monday and monday night.
> 
> Several inches of snow accumulation are possible by tuesday
> morning.


Bring it!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/d...ted&hours=hr018hr024hr030hr036hr042hr048hr054


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1899770 said:


> Bring it!!!!!


This.......


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1899776 said:


> http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/d...ted&hours=hr018hr024hr030hr036hr042hr048hr054


Ptype, temps


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1899779 said:


> Ptype, temps


Sure.....then match it up here.

**** see below

And you're saying it gets sheared off and done around 7, yet 4" is possible.

That would mean it would have to start snowing by noonish? 3 pm?


----------



## djagusch

unit28;1899779 said:


> Ptype, temps


So are you saying loonies land is around 4"s or is it a what and see with the change over.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/d...ted&hours=hr012hr018hr024hr030hr036hr042hr048


----------



## unit28

djagusch;1899787 said:


> So are you saying loonies land is around 4"s or is it a what and see with the change over.


Still waits 
Here's nws cambridge

.MONDAY...RAIN LIKELY IN THE MORNING...THEN RAIN...POSSIBLY MIXED
WITH SLEET IN THE AFTERNOON. NO SLEET ACCUMULATION. HIGHS IN THE
LOWER 40S. NORTHWEST WINDS AROUND 5 MPH INCREASING TO NORTH 10 TO
15 MPH IN THE AFTERNOON. CHANCE OF PRECIPITATION 80 PERCENT.
.MONDAY NIGHT...MUCH COLDER. SNOW...POSSIBLY MIXED WITH RAIN IN
THE EVENING...

THEN SNOW LIKELY AFTER MIDNIGHT. SNOW ACCUMULATION
OF 1 TO 2 INCHES. LOWS IN THE LOWER 20S. NORTH WINDS 15 TO
20 MPH. CHANCE OF PRECIPITATION 90 PERCENT.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1899748 said:


> Yeah I was going to login tomorrow and figure it out


Text me if you have any questions or need a hand


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1899754 said:


> gfs has .28 units for snow
> 
> Easy 4


Hmm, when did that happen?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Friendly heads up, go check your plows to see how low they are if they were on 3-4" of snow that is now melted and now have sunk into the ground an inch or two like mine


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1899786 said:


> Sure.....then match it up here.
> 
> **** see below
> 
> And you're saying it gets sheared off and done around 7, yet 4" is possible.
> 
> That would mean it would have to start snowing by noonish? 3 pm?


gfs said .28

nws said caa slowly moves in

Sdak right now in the 30's


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1899809 said:


> Text me if you have any questions or need a hand


Will do! Thanks


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1899815 said:


> Friendly heads up, go check your plows to see how low they are if they were on 3-4" of snow that is now melted and now have sunk into the ground an inch or two like mine


It's even worse when it freezes before you need them again!!


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;1899811 said:


> Hmm, when did that happen?


This?......,,,......


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1899749 said:


> I'll let you know around noon tomorrow???
> 
> Got to get ahold of a couple of guys yet.


Sounds good


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1899834 said:


>


Hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green bay isn't looking so good today.


----------



## unit28

Hmmmmmmmmmm

....


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;1899843 said:


> Green bay isn't looking so good today.


Agree
....


----------



## djagusch

unit28;1899844 said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> ....


Doesnt that say mm on top so 10 mm of snow? Less than half a inch?


----------



## NorthernProServ

Winter Storm Warnings and Winter Weather Advisory's are out for just west/north of metro.


----------



## unit28

13/64's..........


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;1899847 said:


> Doesnt that say mm on top so 10 mm of snow? Less than half a inch?


I think it's moisture...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Wow!.......


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;1899861 said:


> I think it's moisture...


Snow chances are down more here
Between 1am to 4am mainly tue

Monday Night Rain, snow, and sleet before 1am

then snow likely between 1am and 4am, then a chance of snow and freezing rain after 4am. Low around 22. Blustery, with a north northwest wind 15 to 20 mph, with gusts as high as 25 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow and sleet accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible.

........
The map above is moisture ...but gfs shows same for snow

The shear I keep blabbing about will be from winds @NW
orientation, which i said before


----------



## unit28

Link to above map

http://meteocentre.com/models/get_accum.php?mod=gfs&run=12&type=SN&hi=036&hf=048&lang=en&map=na


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;1899767 said:


> Days two through seven...monday through saturday
> 
> dense fog will linger monday morning. A wintry mix turning to
> snow will spread across the outlook area monday and monday night.
> 
> Several inches of snow accumulation are possible by tuesday
> morning.


Oh why not.
I only have class on Monday night and a Dr. appointment with the wife Tuesday night.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;1899880 said:


> Oh why not.
> I only have class on Monday night and a Dr. appointment with the wife Tuesday night.


You're the one that always wants snow. No complaining.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1899886 said:


> You're the one that always wants snow. No complaining.


Yeah even I do for once


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1899880 said:


> Oh why not.
> I only have class on Monday night and a Dr. appointment with the wife Tuesday night.


Not one of those pointless maternity classes is it?


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1899875 said:


> Link to above map
> 
> http://meteocentre.com/models/get_accum.php?mod=gfs&run=12&type=SN&hi=036&hf=048&lang=en&map=na


Ahh I gotcha, makes sense... good info


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1899886 said:


> You're the one that always wants snow. No complaining.


Haha you beat me...


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1899886 said:


> You're the one that always wants snow. No complaining.


I do. Just not Monday or Tuesday this week. To many things going on.

Oh and not on the 3oth either.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Norv.........


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS has me down, around an inch...


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1899903 said:


> NWS has me down, around an inch...


Not sure if I'm down, up, or the same... but I'm at 1-2


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1899906 said:


> Not sure if I'm down, up, or the same... but I'm at 1-2


I would really enjoy 1" ending at midnight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1899908 said:


> I would really enjoy 1" ending at midnight.


And yes, I'm talking snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1899910 said:


> And yes, I'm talking snow.


Or am I?????


----------



## unit28

As the system matures monday night...the precip will 
transition from rain to snow. Therefore not anticipating freezing 
rain impacts along and east of i-35. Once the transition occurs from 
rain to snow...the omega profile quickly weakends and dissappears by 
06z tuesday. Therefore expect accumulating snow to be over by the 
tuesday monring commute.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1899906 said:


> Not sure if I'm down, up, or the same... but I'm at 1-2


That's where I was this morning.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1899908 said:


> I would really enjoy 1" ending at midnight.


That would be ideal... I'd come out looking like a rockstar in the morning...


----------



## TKLAWN

We're seeing what a sophisticated offense looks like.


NORV!!


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;1899915 said:


> As the system matures monday night...the precip will
> transition from rain to snow. Therefore not anticipating freezing
> rain impacts along and east of i-35. Once the transition occurs from
> rain to snow...the omega profile quickly weakends and dissappears by
> 06z tuesday. Therefore expect accumulating snow to be over by the
> tuesday monring commute.


Keep that freezing rain away.


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;1899919 said:


> Keep that freezing rain away.


That will cause nothing but accidents all over the place.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1899918 said:


> We're seeing what a sophisticated offense looks like.
> 
> NORV!!


Vikings will win just to cafe up the nfc north.


----------



## CityGuy

Queens look decent so far.






Give them time they will blow it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1899920 said:


> That will cause nothing but accidents all over the place.


And.........


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;1899923 said:


> Queens look decent so far.
> 
> Give them time they will blow it.


I guess they have nothing to lose anymore, so give it everything you got.


----------



## Camden

TKLAWN;1899918 said:


> We're seeing what a sophisticated offense looks like.
> 
> NORV!!


I don't want to get ahead of myself but it sure looks like Teddy is maturing quickly.

Edit: NORV!!!!

Edit #2: ^^^COMPLETELY DISREGARD EVERYTHING UP ABOVE^^^


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1899924 said:


> And.........


Traffic. Hate dumb stupid people in 4 wheel drive that think they are invincabe and have no clue the true use of 4 wheel drive.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1899927 said:


> Traffic. Hate dumb stupid people in 4 wheel drive that think they are invincabe and have no clue the true use of 4 wheel drive.


Keeps the pager beeping.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1899930 said:


> Keeps the pager beeping.


Not out here for some reason. Plus I am working usually by the time that happens.


----------



## Green Grass

snowguy73;1899930 said:


> keeps the pager beeping.


this...............


----------



## CityGuy

And there is the mistake we have all been waiting for.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1899933 said:


> this...............


that.............


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1899934 said:


> And there is the mistake we have all been waiting for.


Yup..........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1899933 said:


> this...............


This no job thing helps the percentage a bit.


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1899917 said:


> That would be ideal... I'd come out looking like a rockstar in the morning...


Make it 3". No uncertainty. I want to plow everything not just 1" properties. payup


----------



## jimslawnsnow

down to less than an inch now. was at around an inch


----------



## SnowGuy73

And again.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1899926 said:


> I don't want to get ahead of myself but it sure looks like Teddy is maturing quickly.
> 
> Edit: NORV!!!!
> 
> Edit #2: ^^^COMPLETELY DISREGARD EVERYTHING UP ABOVE^^^


How about another edit....


----------



## CityGuy

Unbelievable......


----------



## Polarismalibu

Time for bridgewater to take a breath he's on his way downhill quick


----------



## Camden

SnowGuy73;1899943 said:


> How about another edit....


I'm too upset to edit it again.


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1899939 said:


> Make it 3". No uncertainty. I want to plow everything not just 1" properties. payup


I would love that. Make it look like Christmas around these parts again.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Call me crazy but I dislike the Packers so much I kinda want the Lions to win this.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1899949 said:


> I'm too upset to edit it again.


I understand.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1899950 said:


> I would love that. Make it look like Christmas around these parts again.


This........


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1899951 said:


> Call me crazy but I dislike the Packers so much I kinda want the Lions to win this.


This also.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1899951 said:


> Call me crazy but I dislike the Packers so much I kinda want the Lions to win this.


I know where you're coming from. Do you love the Vikings more than you hate the Packers? It's a tough question to answer.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1899951 said:


> Call me crazy but I dislike the Packers so much I kinda want the Lions to win this.


Don'tworry
we all call you that

Kidding


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1899955 said:


> I know where you're coming from. Do you love the Vikings more than you hate the Packers? It's a tough question to answer.


Yes, but I also know a win here doesn't help us any, too late for that obviously. I'd way rather have the Lions win the Division so today I might turn into a lions fan temporarily. If we could somehow lose but finish the game strong I'd love it. Idk, I'm torn.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1899956 said:


> Don'tworry
> we all call you that
> 
> Kidding


I report only the truth!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1899961 said:


> I report only the truth!


I've tried that here a few times.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Kate Upton is so hot!


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1899939 said:


> Make it 3". No uncertainty. I want to plow everything not just 1" properties. payup


Meh... going to be slop... 3" will take longer and won't get us done by morning if it stops at midnight...


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1899972 said:


> Kate Upton is so hot!


This......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Very heavy drizzle in Shakopee.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Grilled Jerk chicken, baked potatoes, and Caesar salad tonight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hell yes!!!


----------



## qualitycut

.25-.5 of rain and less than 1 inch.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We have about 8 other people at Wild Mountain skiing with my oldest and I.

No gloves, no hat, snow is about gone. They're gonna have to start making Tuesday.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1899951 said:


> Call me crazy but I dislike the Packers so much I kinda want the Lions to win this.


Well there you go....14-16


----------



## SnowGuy73

Cafe you Vikings!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1900000 said:


> Cafe you Vikings!


If I had $1 everytime I have herd that in the past 10 years I could go on a sweet vacation


----------



## SSS Inc.

Wow. They are terrible.


----------



## cbservicesllc

This is just terrible... doesn't the QB know he needs to get the ball down field?


----------



## Camden

You know what play would work but teams rarely do it (except for the Packers)? Fake spiking of the ball. Defenses let their hair down and the deep ball is there for the taking.


----------



## unit28

Im out.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1900018 said:


> Im out.....


I'm in........


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1900018 said:


> Im out.....


For the snow......?

Or for the night......?


----------



## TKLAWN

Camden;1900015 said:


> You know what play would work but teams rarely do it (except for the Packers)? Fake spiking of the ball. Defenses let their hair down and the deep ball is there for the taking.


You know what else no one tries? A cafeing 68 yard field goal!

......cause they don't work


----------



## djagusch

cbservicesllc;1900034 said:


> For the snow......?
> 
> Or for the night......?


My thoughts also.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1900034 said:


> For the snow......?
> 
> Or for the night......?


Sure for the night. Probably what the rest of us know.

It's on the midwest radar. Nothing to do now but watch the radar UN l we see it out the window.

I'm the same way. Headed home, gonna get some food, do homework and see what I wake up to in the morning.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1900044 said:


> Sure for the night. Probably what the rest of us know.
> 
> It's on the midwest radar. Nothing to do now but watch the radar UN l we see it out the window.
> 
> I'm the same way. Headed home, gonna get some food, do homework and see what I wake up to in the morning.


Yeah I wasn't sure... sometimes he says "I'm out" for snow... but that is usually folllowed "attm" or something...


----------



## unit28

Followed by.......

http://www.hpc.ncep.noaa.gov/wwd/day2_psnow_gt_04.gif


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

But if we build a $1.3 billion stadium that will make them better.....right?...... Wait that makes sense right?


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1900057 said:


> But if we build a $1.3 billion stadium that will make them better.....right?...... Wait that makes sense right?


Like the twins?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

unit28;1900054 said:


> Followed by.......
> 
> http://www.hpc.ncep.noaa.gov/wwd/day2_psnow_gt_04.gif


That will slide southwest just a little and hammer lwnmwr


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1900057 said:


> But if we build a $1.3 billion stadium that will make them better.....right?...... Wait that makes sense right?


perfect sence............. if your an idiot payup


----------



## carkey351

banonea;1899552 said:


> Finally got the video from the frame repair to load.......


WOWZA! that was neat. that probably will require more than just "buffing" to fix. at least its back in place to get cleaned up and welded solid again.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

carkey351;1900066 said:


> WOWZA! that was neat. that probably will require more than just "buffing" to fix. at least its back in place to get cleaned up and welded solid again.


he does all kinds of fixing stuff. crazy stuff too


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1900062 said:


> That will slide southwest just a little and hammer lwnmwr


My schools are already in the 40%.


----------



## carkey351

jimslawnsnow;1900074 said:


> he does all kinds of fixing stuff. crazy stuff too


I've done crazy stuff, but never take any kind of video or pics because i don't want evidence. had 1 rear brake job that went long and to finish it later used wire to hold the old brake shoes in place (off the drum) until all new parts could be installed 2 days later. *******, maybe, dangerous, probably.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1900057 said:


> But if we build a $1.3 billion stadium that will make them better.....right?...... Wait that makes sense right?


Well yeah!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1900094 said:


> My schools are already in the 40%.


For tomorrow night??

Nevermind... I see what you're saying


----------



## jimslawnsnow

carkey351;1900095 said:


> I've done crazy stuff, but never take any kind of video or pics because i don't want evidence. had 1 rear brake job that went long and to finish it later used wire to hold the old brake shoes in place (off the drum) until all new parts could be installed 2 days later. *******, maybe, dangerous, probably.


I had to do that once. Bolt broke off when changing the pads. Just took it a shop. Was only $50 or so


----------



## NorthernProServ

100% rain tomorrow
100% snow/sleet night > 1-2"


We'd be lucky to get a salt run in at this point. :crying:


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1899973 said:


> Meh... going to be slop... 3" will take longer and won't get us done by morning if it stops at midnight...


If it even sticks. Ground temps might warmer from the last few days.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hamel - 

Can you pull a road temp in the morning?

Just curious as to what it's up to at this point.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1899987 said:


> Grilled Jerk chicken, baked potatoes, and Caesar salad tonight.


How do you grill a salad?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Back up to 1-2".


----------



## CityGuy

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1900057 said:


> But if we build a $1.3 billion stadium that will make them better.....right?...... Wait that makes sense right?


Just like the twins right?


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1900144 said:


> How do you grill a salad?


I don't get it.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1900146 said:


> Just like the twins right?


Already said that...


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1900143 said:


> Hamel -
> 
> Can you pull a road temp in the morning?
> 
> Just curious as to what it's up to at this point.


Yup. Around 7 I should get it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

1.3" on hourly.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1900147 said:


> I don't get it.....


According to your post you grilled everything


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1900145 said:


> Back up to 1-2".


Me too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu showing 0.5".


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1900156 said:


> According to your post you grilled everything


Oh, my bad.


----------



## qualitycut

Around an inch..


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Just went out and checked the road in three spots over 75' each reading was 45.6*. Air temp is 50* right now. I'll check it again tomorrow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Personally I think it's going to depend on how fast the moisture on the blacktop freezes over. 

I think a quarter to 1/2" melts on contact.

I also think they are low on my 1.3" hourly forecast, NWS that is.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1900180 said:


> Personally I think it's going to depend on how fast the moisture on the blacktop freezes over.
> 
> I think a quarter to 1/2" melts on contact.
> 
> I also think they are low on my 1.3" hourly forecast, NWS that is.


What this guy said is spot on^^^^Thumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1900192 said:


> What this guy said is spot on^^^^Thumbs UpThumbs Up


Don't give him to much credit or he will try to take over Nowaks page!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1900172 said:


> Just went out and checked the road in three spots over 75' each reading was 45.6*. Air temp is 50* right now. I'll check it again tomorrow


I need to get one of those laser temp guns...


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;1900201 said:


> Don't give him to much credit or he will try to take over Nowaks page!!


I think I saw mwrman and the doc at Daves in **** town having dinner!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1900201 said:


> Don't give him to much credit or he will try to take over Nowaks page!!


If you look back at the history of Nowack we were business partners in the beginning. Not sure what his plans are for taking over Novak though.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1900180 said:


> Personally I think it's going to depend on how fast the moisture on the blacktop freezes over.
> 
> I think a quarter to 1/2" melts on contact.
> 
> I also think they are low on my 1.3" hourly forecast, NWS that is.


Makes sense...


----------



## Ranger620

I pheasant hunted today at the same place I did last week. Walked a lake edge (same lake) next to the cattails. Found holes in the ice anywhere from baseball size to basketball size. Ice was approx 12" thick last week. Most of the ice was still close to that was just kinda weird seeing the holes. Another cool thing I saw was tons of frogs under the ice. Would be walking and see a couple and they would swim away. Kinda cool.


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1900232 said:


> I pheasant hunted today at the same place I did last week. Walked a lake edge (same lake) next to the cattails. Found holes in the ice anywhere from baseball size to basketball size. Ice was approx 12" thick last week. Most of the ice was still close to that was just kinda weird seeing the holes. Another cool thing I saw was tons of frogs under the ice. Would be walking and see a couple and they would swim away. Kinda cool.


I know a side by side went through the ice out by South Haven this morning.


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;1900235 said:


> I know a side by side went through the ice out by South Haven this morning.


The lake I walked was a smaller lake/pond Still houses out on it. Smaller houses. I wouldnt drive a wheeler out but felt safe walking other than it being slippery.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NWS has me at less than an inch still. The neighbors are going to plow corn ground this week as the frost is mostly out of the fields. Dad found that out yesterday as he tried to drive in the grass with the forklift


----------



## Drakeslayer

jimslawnsnow;1900251 said:


> NWS has me at less than an inch still. The neighbors are going to plow corn ground this week as the frost is mostly out of the fields. Dad found that out yesterday as he tried to drive in the grass with the forklift


That should do wonders for the erosion in the spring


----------



## NorthernProServ

Such a nice straight line on the back side...........yeah.......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;1900261 said:


> Such a nice straight line on the back side...........yeah.......


I'm in the no snow area I guess or maybe less than inch


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1900266 said:


> I'm in the no snow area I guess or maybe less than inch


Looks like bano will have to road trip that new truck and plow to see any snow this storm.


----------



## Doughboy12

48 @10:45pm Dec 14th. 
Cafe this.... Boooooo


----------



## jimslawnsnow

march-ember? how dope does ian smoke to come up with these words?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;1900274 said:


> 48 @10:45pm Dec 14th.
> Cafe this.... Boooooo


No doubt......


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Up to 52* here


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Mother Nature got November and December flip flopped this year


----------



## Polarismalibu

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1900286 said:


> Mother Nature got November and December flip flopped this year


She's drunk


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1900294 said:


> She's drunk


:laughing:


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Polarismalibu;1900294 said:


> She's drunk


Smoking the same stuff as Ian


----------



## NorthernProServ

jimslawnsnow;1900279 said:


> march-ember? how dope does ian smoke to come up with these words?


I wanna punch the guy in the face when he talks like that.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1900074 said:


> he does all kinds of fixing stuff. crazy stuff too


Anyone can do what I do, it just takes the right tools to do it, a little know how and allot of guts to just dive into something you have no caffing clue how to do.....that how I learned everything I know, including plowing .......payuppayup:laughing:


----------



## banonea

carkey351;1900095 said:


> I've done crazy stuff, but never take any kind of video or pics because i don't want evidence. had 1 rear brake job that went long and to finish it later used wire to hold the old brake shoes in place (off the drum) until all new parts could be installed 2 days later. *******, maybe, dangerous, probably.


As long as as it got you to ware you needed to goThumbs Up


----------



## NorthernProServ

Doughboy12;1900274 said:


> 48 @10:45pm Dec 14th.
> Cafe this.... Boooooo


Looking out the window thinking the same.


----------



## NorthernProServ

It's straight up raining here......


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1900273 said:


> Looks like bano will have to road trip that new truck and plow to see any snow this storm.


Not that one, I would bring my truck, I got a dvd player in it......Thumbs Up


----------



## Camden

I was hoping to be sleeping by now but I can't stop watching the events in Sydney.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Camden;1900307 said:


> I was hoping to be sleeping by now but I can't stop watching the events in Sydney.


The hostage deal?


----------



## Camden

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1900308 said:


> The hostage deal?


Yeah, crazy stuff. I want to see Special Forces mow the guy down.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Camden;1900309 said:


> Yeah, crazy stuff. I want to see Special Forces mow the guy down.


But how can he have a gun? They are illegal there.....
Watching snipers take them out is always a good time


----------



## Camden

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1900310 said:


> But how can he have a gun? They are illegal there.....


If you can trust what they're saying, he's got a shotgun which is somewhat easy to obtain compared to a handgun. He's also got a machete.

Still, if those pirates could be shot in the dingy like they showed in the movie Captain Phillips they can surely take this guy out.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1900311 said:


> If you can trust what they're saying, he's got a shotgun which is somewhat easy to obtain compared to a handgun. He's also got a machete.
> 
> Still, if those pirates could be shot in the dingy like they showed in the movie Captain Phillips they can surely take this guy out.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

More entertaining when they are already on the ground before you hear the report


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1900298 said:


> I wanna punch the guy in the face when he talks like that.


This........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;1900206 said:


> I think I saw mwrman and the doc at Daves in **** town having dinner!


Not I. I don't get over that way too much anymore.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

RAP wants to take the moisture straight from Des Moines to Ashland WI.

Sure doesn't look to be doing that much on the Midwest radar right now.


----------



## mnlefty

Marler and Brickman both say slushy inch or less in metro overnight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

At least I don't have to tie up $500 in fuel to fill everything up. Only about $200. I can get gas for about $2.26 just about anywhere up here. 

Diesel was $3.29 in Almelund last night, at a station out by Hay Days.

Almost wanna go buy a new diesel. 

By the looks of diesel prices on GasBuddy, some of you guys might wanna go get 50 gallon tanks for your trucks and drive up here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Seems to me there's going to be a dry tongue in place.

Main worry now is the moisture that's going to be in SE South Dakota. When / where does that spin off too? Is that the part that gets sheared off? Wait. Wait. Wait.........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Just great everyone in the house except the wife have influenza from the looks good of it. 14 year to of came home with a temp on Thursday, now we all have it. Really hoping for no snow now. Might have to do a salt run. Hopefully that's it


----------



## mnlefty

9 talked about a proposal on the table to build a new building downtown 100' taller than IDS... Somewhere along Nicollet mall I believe is where they were talking.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

mnlefty;1900342 said:


> 9 talked about a proposal on the table to build a new building downtown 100' taller than IDS... Somewhere along Nicollet mall I believe is where they were talking.


For what this time?


----------



## mnlefty

Their story was hard to follow, mixed use including hotel maybe?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

mnlefty;1900342 said:


> 9 talked about a proposal on the table to build a new building downtown 100' taller than IDS... Somewhere along Nicollet mall I believe is where they were talking.


See below.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.startribune.com/local/minneapolis/285689811.html


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Forecast discussion does nothing to help. 

Starts out by saying most moisture should fall in the next 12-18 hours.

Talks 3 paragraphs about now there could be icing, but probably not, but could be on power lines, but probably not. Then closes out by saying 1-4" over a good chunk of Minnesota, with snow ending in W. WI tomorrow morning.

While yes, ice is bad, not sure it needed 3 paragraphs. Second, you can't put out a forecast discussion at 3:30 am saying most moisture will fall by 9 pm, then close it out by saying areas in the east will still have snow falling tomorrow morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

42° calm drizzle.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Back down to less than one inch.


----------



## mnlefty

4's future radar thing showed rain noon to 7-8, quick change to snow and mostly done by 12-1 am.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Sven, Sven, the weatherman says, ....1/2 inch of snowy slush for the metro.


----------



## TKLAWN

Current conditions on NWS are N/A.

Atleast Kelsey is looking good today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Barlow says an inch maybe two.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Brickman says an inch or so.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Marler says maybe an inch.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1900349 said:


> Forecast discussion does nothing to help.
> 
> Starts out by saying most moisture should fall in the next 12-18 hours.
> 
> Talks 3 paragraphs about now there could be icing, but probably not, but could be on power lines, but probably not. Then closes out by saying 1-4" over a good chunk of Minnesota, with snow ending in W. WI tomorrow morning.
> 
> While yes, ice is bad, not sure it needed 3 paragraphs. Second, you can't put out a forecast discussion at 3:30 am saying most moisture will fall by 9 pm, then close it out by saying areas in the east will still have snow falling tomorrow morning.


The great thing is on Facebook yesterday they said it take .5" of ice before it becomes a problem, which the forecast isn't close to that.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Less than half now per NWS. Man I feel like crap


----------



## SnowGuy73

This will be like the storm a few years ago, it will rain for an hour and then all snow, like 10 heavy inches!!

Haha.


----------



## CityGuy

Road temps average 37 this morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

1" on the hourly.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1900384 said:


> Road temps average 37 this morning.


That include bridge decks?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1900326 said:


> RAP wants to take the moisture straight from Des Moines to Ashland WI.
> 
> Sure doesn't look to be doing that much on the Midwest radar right now.


Hmmm... hopefully at least a salt run...


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1900387 said:


> That include bridge decks?


yes...........


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1900333 said:


> At least I don't have to tie up $500 in fuel to fill everything up. Only about $200. I can get gas for about $2.26 just about anywhere up here.
> 
> Diesel was $3.29 in Almelund last night, at a station out by Hay Days.
> 
> Almost wanna go buy a new diesel.
> 
> By the looks of diesel prices on GasBuddy, some of you guys might wanna go get 50 gallon tanks for your trucks and drive up here.


3.29 is pretty good... lowest I've had around here was 3.69... just filled my truck for less than $90 for the first time in a long time...

Edit: Oh... post #5K


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1900389 said:


> yes...........


Do you have a non-bridge deck number? Just curious...


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1900385 said:


> 1" on the hourly.


1.2" here...


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1900392 said:


> Do you have a non-bridge deck number? Just curious...


I just get an average of the temps across the city. I can ask the guy out and about when he gets in and see what he says.


----------



## TKLAWN

38deg here hourly says it should be 42deg. Hmmmmm


Snowguy might be on to something.....or on something?


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1900396 said:


> I just get an average of the temps across the city. I can ask the guy out and about when he gets in and see what he says.


Copy that :salute:


----------



## Polarismalibu

New map from Novak


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1900399 said:


> 38deg here hourly says it should be 42deg. Hmmmmm
> 
> Snowguy might be on to something.....or on something?


Naw, what do I know.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1900403 said:


> New map from Novak


That map will make him a hero or a zero...


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1900407 said:


> That map will make him a hero or a zero...


Exactly my thought too


----------



## Bill1090

45*, cloudy again, and a little foggy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

My neighbor is raking his front yard....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1900408 said:


> Exactly my thought too


I can't remember the last time he was correct, summer or winter.


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1900411 said:


> My neighbor is raking his front yard....


Was thinking of doing the same but the couch is more comfy.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1900412 said:


> I can't remember the last time he was correct, summer or winter.


I was unaware he has ever been correct


----------



## banonea

45 and foggy as **** in Rochester. Good thing is i can do the gutter cleaning that i couldn't do last week due to frozen gutters.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

JDee is awake already. 

Essentially the same as everyone else.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1900416 said:


> I was unaware he has ever been correct


He used to be good.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1900415 said:


> Was thinking of doing the same but the couch is more comfy.


Everything here is soaked.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1900421 said:


> He used to be good.


So were the Vikings lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/uppermissvly_loop.php

If you look here, in Kansas, it looks to me like the low is going east, not north.


----------



## Bill1090

Just stepped outside and sank about 4". It's more like April out there!


----------



## MNPLOWCO

banonea;1900417 said:


> 45 and foggy as **** in Rochester. Good thing is i can do the gutter cleaning that i couldn't do last week due to frozen gutters.


That is going to be one sloppy job! (not your execution). Just wet and smelly.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

104.8 fever. Dammit


----------



## MNPLOWCO

jimslawnsnow;1900444 said:


> 104.8 fever. Dammit


Whoa...that's a dangerous territory.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1900444 said:


> 104.8 fever. Dammit


Holy hell..


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1900444 said:


> 104.8 fever. Dammit


Better get to the doctor that's dangerous when it's that high


----------



## IDST

jimslawnsnow;1900444 said:


> 104.8 fever. Dammit


That's not good. I hit 105.8 once and was in law law land. Crazy hallucinations.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1900447 said:


> Better get to the doctor that's dangerous when it's that high


Called in for the youngest 2. They don't even want people there with flu symptoms. As most of you know, we lost a sr high student to it


----------



## Polarismalibu

jagext;1900449 said:


> That's not good. I hit 105.8 once and was in law law land. Crazy hallucinations.


I'm no doctor, but doesn't brain damage start to kick in by then

Edit: googled it, not till 108


----------



## MNPLOWCO

JIM, your next post should be from a waiting room.Thumbs Up Get better soon!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

MNPLOWCO;1900453 said:


> JIM, your next post should be from a waiting room.Thumbs Up Get better soon!


Slowly coming down now. Took some alka-selzer with tylonal in it


----------



## banonea

MNPLOWCO;1900443 said:


> That is going to be one sloppy job! (not your execution). Just wet and smelly.


for the most part they're clean, just towards the ends. we believe in working smarter not harder


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1900456 said:


> for the most part they're clean, just towards the ends. we believe in working smarter not harder


That's how I do it . Backpack blower works real nice


----------



## IDST

Polarismalibu;1900452 said:


> I'm no doctor, but doesn't brain damage start to kick in by then
> 
> I was told brain damage comes around 108. But maybe I should blame some of the stupid cafe i do on that.
> 
> My daughter hit 105 and had a febral seizure in the car on us when she was about one. I found out how far it took to hit 100 on Louisiana ave in my grand prix that day. Looked in the mirror and she was blue and foaming at the mouth. Scared the cafe out of us. I had no clue what was happening.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

jagext;1900461 said:


> Polarismalibu;1900452 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm no doctor, but doesn't brain damage start to kick in by then
> 
> I was told brain damage comes around 108. But maybe I should blame some of the stupid cafe i do on that.
> 
> My daughter hit 105 and had a febral seizure in the car on us when she was about one. I found out how far it took to hit 100 on Louisiana ave in my grand prix that day. Looked in the mirror and she was blue and foaming at the mouth. Scared the cafe out of us. I had no clue what was happening.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, that would freak me out!!
Click to expand...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

jagext;1900461 said:


> Polarismalibu;1900452 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm no doctor, but doesn't brain damage start to kick in by then
> 
> I was told brain damage comes around 108. But maybe I should blame some of the stupid cafe i do on that.
> 
> My daughter hit 105 and had a febral seizure in the car on us when she was about one. I found out how far it took to hit 100 on Louisiana ave in my grand prix that day. Looked in the mirror and she was blue and foaming at the mouth. Scared the cafe out of us. I had no clue what was happening.
> 
> 
> 
> I had to read that a couple times to figure what you were saying. I must be going a little batty.
> 
> Scary when stuff like that happens. My 3 year old has been blue twice so far in her life. Got it fixed now though.
> 
> Glad she's OK
Click to expand...


----------



## Polarismalibu

jagext;1900461 said:


> Polarismalibu;1900452 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm no doctor, but doesn't brain damage start to kick in by then
> 
> I was told brain damage comes around 108. But maybe I should blame some of the stupid cafe i do on that.
> 
> My daughter hit 105 and had a febral seizure in the car on us when she was about one. I found out how far it took to hit 100 on Louisiana ave in my grand prix that day. Looked in the mirror and she was blue and foaming at the mouth. Scared the cafe out of us. I had no clue what was happening.
> 
> 
> 
> That's scary!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Polarismalibu

These quotes are all jacked up on my phone


----------



## cbservicesllc

MNPLOWCO;1900443 said:


> That is going to be one sloppy job! (not your execution). Just wet and smelly.


  No comment...


----------



## MNPLOWCO

cbservicesllc;1900471 said:


> No comment...


Ha! get your mind out of the gutter! Oh, wait you already did that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1900468 said:


> These quotes are all jacked up on my phone


They are on the computer as well.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NAM tanked, but now the RAP is shooting straight up (as expected).

NWS is about .2" higher moisture than most of the models now.


----------



## IDST

I don't know how much more Dora the Explorer and Bubble Guppies I can take today. Home with sick 2 year old.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1900483 said:


> NAM tanked, but now the RAP is shooting straight up (as expected).
> 
> NWS is about .2" higher moisture than most of the models now.


I think this could get interesting if the back side doesn't fall a part too quick. It sure looks a fuzz east of where I though it would be. Kinda hard to tell right now.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1900450 said:


> Called in for the youngest 2. They don't even want people there with flu symptoms. As most of you know, we lost a sr high student to it


Makes sense... treat at home with rest, fever reducer, stay hydrated, etc...

Scary with that death so close to home though


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1900452 said:


> I'm no doctor, but doesn't brain damage start to kick in by then
> 
> I was told brain damage comes around 108. But maybe I should blame some of the stupid cafe i do on that.
> 
> My daughter hit 105 and had a febral seizure in the car on us when she was about one. I found out how far it took to hit 100 on Louisiana ave in my grand prix that day. Looked in the mirror and she was blue and foaming at the mouth. Scared the cafe out of us. I had no clue what was happening.


Very common with kids.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jagext;1900461 said:


> My daughter hit 105 and had a febral seizure in the car on us when she was about one. I found out how far it took to hit 100 on Louisiana ave in my grand prix that day. Looked in the mirror and she was blue and foaming at the mouth. Scared the cafe out of us. I had no clue what was happening.


That's friggin scary!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1900468 said:


> These quotes are all jacked up on my phone


When jagext posted, something happened with the end quote bracket (probably got deleted) ... see my post above... fixed


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1900493 said:


> I think this could get interesting if the back side doesn't fall a part too quick. It sure looks a fuzz east of where I though it would be. Kinda hard to tell right now.


If you look at the midwest radar, I'm assuming the high pressure system is the line running from Aberdeen to Detroit Lakes to Ely area, that line of moisture.

All of the maps had high moisture where the blob is now in SD, then it drops down some as it moves east, then picks up again in N. Wi.

I have all of my guys on notice. Headed in to mail some certified letters to some accounts we will be dropping at the end of the month if we don't have balances paid quickly.

I guess it's a wait an see.

Sure looks like we'll get hit a bit, then the dry air from IA will be back over us, then we'll have to wait for the backside.

Sure looks like a lot of dry air moving in.

You can see the pressure already being put on it out in SW North Dakota.


----------



## banonea

I cannot believe that I am cleaning gutters on the 15th of December and nothing is frozen


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1900505 said:


> If you look at the midwest radar, I'm assuming the high pressure system is the line running from Aberdeen to Detroit Lakes to Ely area, that line of moisture.
> 
> All of the maps had high moisture where the blob is now in SD, then it drops down some as it moves east, then picks up again in N. Wi.
> 
> I have all of my guys on notice. Headed in to mail some certified letters to some accounts we will be dropping at the end of the month if we don't have balances paid quickly.
> 
> I guess it's a wait an see.
> 
> Sure looks like we'll get hit a bit, then the dry air from IA will be back over us, then we'll have to wait for the backside.
> 
> Sure looks like a lot of dry air moving in.


from the looks of things, I don't think we're going to have anything here, so if you do need me let me know I will be available....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1900508 said:


> from the looks of things, I don't think we're going to have anything here, so if you do need me let me know I will be available....


Shoot me a text when you're done working.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Weather channel forecast on ktlk says rain tapering by 13:00 today... Ok.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Raining in Shakopee now.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1900514 said:


> Shoot me a text when you're done working.


Will do....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1900524 said:


> Weather channel forecast on ktlk says rain tapering by 13:00 today... Ok.


I believe it. The dry air will be here from IA.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1900531 said:


> I believe it. The dry air will be here from IA.


So no snow or what?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1900534 said:


> So no snow or what?


I guess not......


----------



## Camden

That hostage taker in Sydney is dead.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nws hourly is at 100% until 23:00 then it drops to 70% until 03:00.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1900542 said:


> That hostage taker in Sydney is dead.


Good to hear.

One less cafe bag in the world.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1900534 said:


> So no snow or what?


Snow will be here later when the stuff from SD moves across.

Moisture will go up and over, then we will wait for the wrap.


----------



## Doughboy12

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1900286 said:


> Mother Nature got November and December flip flopped this year


My thoughts as I posted....


----------



## banonea

starting to sprinkle heavy in Rochester Thank God we've only got three buildings left to clean the gutters


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1900553 said:


> Snow will be here later when the stuff from SD moves across.
> 
> Moisture will go up and over, then we will wait for the wrap.


So the quicker it starts going east the better. Well for the none snow lovers


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1900558 said:


> So the quicker it starts going east the better. Well for the none snow lovers


Correct. Or the quicker it sheers off from the north.


----------



## skorum03

Kinda funny on the NWS page a big area of the metro has no warnings at all


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1900558 said:



> So the quicker it starts going east the better. Well for the none snow lovers


Yeah kinda sucks, because I want to make money, but I also want Lwnmwr to make money too. Double edged sword.

Edit: and everyone else who has a lot of contract stuff too


----------



## cbservicesllc

Got an IR thermometer from Northern... 38 degrees on the asphalt in Rogers


----------



## skorum03

skorum03;1900560 said:


> Kinda funny on the NWS page a big area of the metro has no warnings at all


Never mind, 'hazardous weather outlook'


----------



## banonea

2 hours 17 buildings 5500 dollars to clean gutters...... I like jobs like this =)


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;1900563 said:


> Yeah kinda sucks, because I want to make money, but I also want Lwnmwr to make money too. Double edged sword.
> 
> Edit: and everyone else who has a lot of contract stuff too


Screw that. I'll take the snow whenever I can get it. Nobody is playing me a Violin when its not snowing. Right now I want it white so I can get in the mood for Christmas. If it wants to squeeze out a little more so I can plow so much the better.


----------



## qualitycut

I just have a hard time believing we get much snow


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1900574 said:


> Screw that. I'll take the snow whenever I can get it. Nobody is playing me a Violin when its not snowing. Right now I want it white so I can get in the mood for Christmas. If it wants to squeeze out a little more so I can plow so much the better.


Well yeah I agree with everything you said.

Just being nice


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1900575 said:


> I just have a hard time believing we get much snow


Agreed.. Steady rain here.


----------



## qualitycut

Gf had the flu yesterday, now im not feeling to hot


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;1900576 said:


> Well yeah I agree with everything you said.
> 
> Just being nice


I know. Actually I don't think Lwnmwr minds the snow as long as its not everyday or 20" at a time.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1900575 said:


> I just have a hard time believing we get much snow


Went back out yesterday to the first spot we hit. Didnt see as many birds but had 4 really good chances only capitalized on one. Time to hit the game farm once a week for a while. New pup decided to be a plucker than more of a retriever:laughing: need to control the situation a little better. For only 6 months old I was really impressed.


----------



## IDST

I could use the extra cash for Christmas presents. Would like to get the wifey something nice.


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1900580 said:


> I know. Actually I don't think Lwnmwr minds the snow as long as its not everyday or 20" at a time.


yeah he just had a rough stretch there of like 60" in five consecutive storms.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Better get my boots out.........


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1900581 said:


> Went back out yesterday to the first spot we hit. Didnt see as many birds but had 4 really good chances only capitalized on one. Time to hit the game farm once a week for a while. New pup decided to be a plucker than more of a retriever:laughing: need to control the situation a little better. For only 6 months old I was really impressed.


So you got one or the dog did


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1900575 said:


> I just have a hard time believing we get much snow


I could see 0-4" right now. A few hour change in timing either way will make a huge difference. I know thats obvious but nobody nails these things perfectly so more window watching. I did fix my fuse on my truck so that might have sealed the deal.


----------



## skorum03

jagext;1900583 said:


> I could use the extra cash for Christmas presents. Would like to get the wifey something nice.


Me too, except I want to buy a couple newer snow blowers instead of presents.

I guess those would be presents to myself.

Hard to justify buying anything snow related right now considering I spent 5K on a plow already and its not looking like their will will be much in the receivables department for December..


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1900578 said:


> Gf had the flu yesterday, now im not feeling to hot


I'm sick as well. Must be going around. At this point I dont want snow.


----------



## Polarismalibu

My temps are lower then forecasted so far


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1900580 said:


> I know. Actually I don't think Lwnmwr minds the snow as long as its not everyday or 20" at a time.


This. Honestly all of us with contracts need it to snow too, or then the customers all want to switch back to per time or per inch and the paperwork is a pain in the butt on a busy year.

I don't mind snow. I need about 8 hours to get through everything at 2", so obviously I would like to have it done by midnight.

Tonight? I need it to snow as most of my guys are pretty much broke and soon they'll be looking for new jobs.

I need a 2" snow every other Friday, ending at 3 pm.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1900591 said:


> My temps are lower then forecasted so far


The high was at midnight. Temps were forecast to drop through the day.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1900587 said:


> So you got one or the dog did


I got one but instead of bringing it straight back she decided to do some plucking. Kinda a normal thing ya go thru. Just needs a little more work. She brought it back just not as fast as I would have liked.


----------



## qualitycut

County trucks running up and down 46 from hastings towards coats and back.


----------



## skorum03

So question... Buy two used snow commanders for around $300 a piece on craiglist (depending on what I find) that are a few years old, or buy the toro 7-21 R-C at the john deere dealer for $599? 141cc (commander)vs 212cc (7-21 RC)


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1900574 said:


> Screw that. I'll take the snow whenever I can get it. Nobody is playing me a Violin when its not snowing. Right now I want it white so I can get in the mood for Christmas. If it wants to squeeze out a little more so I can plow so much the better.


1.5 would be perfect, bulk done by midnight so we can crank it all out


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1900588 said:


> I could see 0-4" right now. A few hour change in timing either way will make a huge difference. I know thats obvious but nobody nails these things perfectly so more window watching. I did fix my fuse on my truck so that might have sealed the deal.


Thats pretty much it... this is going to be a tough one...


----------



## qualitycut

Im at 47 now


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1900594 said:


> This. Honestly all of us with contracts need it to snow too, or then the customers all want to switch back to per time or per inch and the paperwork is a pain in the butt on a busy year.
> 
> I don't mind snow. I need about 8 hours to get through everything at 2", so obviously I would like to have it done by midnight.
> 
> Tonight? I need it to snow as most of my guys are pretty much broke and soon they'll be looking for new jobs.
> 
> I need a 2" snow every other Friday, ending at 3 pm.


Couldn't have said it better myself... except every friday for me...


----------



## MNPLOWCO

pouring rain pretty good here in Minnetonka


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1900600 said:


> So question... Buy two used snow commanders for around $300 a piece on craiglist (depending on what I find) that are a few years old, or buy the toro 7-21 R-C at the john deere dealer for $599? 141cc (commander)vs 212cc (7-21 RC)


Snow commanders are heavy. Buy the 721. I and djagusch have 5 of them.

I also have (6) 3650/2450 that I'll fire sale for $1200 if someone wants them. Some run, all ran last year. Have new paddles / scraper for some. Some the wear holes are still showing.

Just don't want to deal with them anymore. Posted here first. Will be on Craigslist after Christmas.


----------



## andersman02

skorum03;1900600 said:


> So question... Buy two used snow commanders for around $300 a piece on craiglist (depending on what I find) that are a few years old, or buy the toro 7-21 R-C at the john deere dealer for $599? 141cc (commander)vs 212cc (7-21 RC)


The 721s are pretty solid, only problems we had were carb related before we starting winterizing them. Now they work great come fall.

No idea on the snow commander, looks like a dumbed down version of the 721?

And did they stop making the quick handle for moving the shoot? Thats one thing I'd definately have


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1900607 said:


> Snow commanders are heavy. Buy the 721.


Hey now I just pmd him on my 2 stroke stuff I want to sell.

My snow commander was once owned my the one and only lwnmwrmn22 which should add value.


----------



## OC&D

Well I've got the first batch of venison jerky in the dehydrator.

Light rain here.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1900607 said:


> Snow commanders are heavy. Buy the 721. I and djagusch have 5 of them.
> 
> I also have (6) 3650/2450 that I'll fire sale for $1200 if someone wants them. Some run, all ran last year. Have new paddles / scraper for some. Some the wear holes are still showing.
> 
> Just don't want to deal with them anymore. Posted here first. Will be on Craigslist after Christmas.


I might be interested in taking a look. If it snows and I make any money in December I for sure will. Otherwise 721 it is


----------



## skorum03

djagusch;1900611 said:


> Hey now I just pmd him on my 2 stroke stuff I want to sell.
> 
> My snow commander was once owned my the one and only lwnmwrmn22 which should add value.


Got it. Actually I used lwnmwrs 721 last year on that last storm of the year. I totally forgot about that. THing was incredible in that heavy as F snow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Only reason I'm selling the 2 stroke is I went to all 4 stroke blowers so anyone can fill them up during the bigger storms, don't need to worry about mix.


----------



## qualitycut

I run the old 2 strokes like 10 year old ones. Light and never have issues


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1900624 said:


> I run the old 2 strokes like 10 year old ones. Light and never have issues


Yeah, the two strokes are probably 25% lighter. The new 4's are noticably heavier.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1900623 said:


> Only reason I'm selling the 2 stroke is I went to all 4 stroke blowers so anyone can fill them up during the bigger storms, don't need to worry about mix.


Makes sense. I alone filled yours three times that night.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1900624 said:


> I run the old 2 strokes like 10 year old ones. Light and never have issues


 the 3650s?


----------



## Ranger620

OC&D;1900613 said:


> Well I've got the first batch of venison jerky in the dehydrator.
> 
> Light rain here.


If your giving out hand outs :waving:. 
Didnt get a deer this year. No goodies for this guy


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1900627 said:


> the 3650s?


Ccr 2000s and up old but i pick them up on cl for about 80.00


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1900613 said:


> Well I've got the first batch of venison jerky in the dehydrator.
> 
> Light rain here.


Nice!.....


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1900628 said:


> If your giving out hand outs :waving:.
> Didnt get a deer this year. No goodies for this guy


My unlce always gives me a few pounds of sticks and jerky and he didnt get any this year either.
Looks like im just going to have to make some beef jerky on my own


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1900631 said:


> Ccr 2000s and up old but i pick them up on cl for about 80.00


There are some good deals on there, but it seems that a lot of people want way too much for a 10 year old snow blower asking $250 ya know?


----------



## qualitycut

At less than 1 now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Reminds me of Christmas about 8 years ago. We were supposed to get 20" of snow. Woke up at 3 am and it was raining. Thought WooHoo!!

Then it turned to snow and -10. That sucked.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sam on 5 says an inch or two.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1900635 said:


> There are some good deals on there, but it seems that a lot of people want way too much for a 10 year old snow blower asking $250 ya know?


I haven't looked i bought a couple last year from a guy. We dont have tons of blowing work so i dont mind buying older cheaper ones.


----------



## qualitycut

I guess a positive about the weather people talking up the snow is i got 10 checks today.


----------



## qualitycut

Ch 11 said .4 according to the guy who works for me.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1900646 said:


> Sam on 5 says an inch or two.


Was that a general for the area or he have a map?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1900653 said:


> Was that a general for the area or he have a map?


General, no map.


----------



## OC&D

Ranger620;1900628 said:


> If your giving out hand outs :waving:.
> Didnt get a deer this year. No goodies for this guy


Heh. I can add you to my list, but it's so long I'd need to shoot another 3 deer to get to the bottom of it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1900642 said:


> Reminds me of Christmas about 8 years ago. We were supposed to get 20" of snow. Woke up at 3 am and it was raining. Thought WooHoo!!
> 
> Then it turned to snow and -10. That sucked.


One year on Christmas eav day it rained then turned to snow and about -10 in jusr a matter of hours. Somewhere in 09-10 I believe. I had a Deere f932 with a single stage blower on the front. Last stop was at about midnight. It was slush under the snow and froze instantly one the blower was lifted out. Had to beat the ice out with a hammer. I remember guys with trucks and plows couldn't push or back drag on drives. Even in lots the plow would throw you sideways when angled. Fun times


----------



## qualitycut

RAP looks like its flat lining at 8/10ths


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1900663 said:


> One year on Christmas eav day it rained then turned to snow and about -10 in jusr a matter of hours. Somewhere in 09-10 I believe. I had a Deere f932 with a single stage blower on the front. Last stop was at about midnight. It was slush under the snow and froze instantly one the blower was lifted out. Had to beat the ice out with a hammer. I remember guys with trucks and plows couldn't push or back drag on drives. Even in lots the plow would throw you sideways when angled. Fun times


That's the one. It was instafreeze.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1900668 said:


> That's the one. It was instafreeze.


Good thing it doesn't look like that is going to happen tonight


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1900574 said:


> Screw that. I'll take the snow whenever I can get it. Nobody is playing me a Violin when its not snowing. Right now I want it white so I can get in the mood for Christmas. If it wants to squeeze out a little more so I can plow so much the better.


This. I make a lot more when it snows than when it doesn't! We may tackle another patio yet this year if this storm is a flop.


----------



## skorum03

BossPlow614;1900673 said:


> This. I make a lot more when it snows than when it doesn't! We may tackle another patio yet this year if this storm is a flop.


All I know is that it is going to be a long January if I don't have anything to bill out on the residential side for December


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1900673 said:


> This. I make a lot more when it snows than when it doesn't! We may tackle another patio yet this year if this storm is a flop.


I know of a company doing one at a house on Prior Lake right now..


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

City of St. Paul is patching pot holes, that should work


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;1900675 said:


> All I know is that it is going to be a long January if I don't have anything to bill out on the residential side for December


You have half a month yet. I wouldn't give up on December just yet.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1900668 said:


> That's the one. It was instafreeze.


If it's the one I'm thinking of, I hit a car that storm. Had the plow angled away from parked cars, the edge dug in and sent me right into a parked car.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1900684 said:


> You have half a month yet. I wouldn't give up on December just yet.


what do you think about the small system for next Monday/Tuesday? looks like it'll be close to 40 again with the precip. saw this on the GFS. whichever goes 194 hours out


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1900684 said:


> You have half a month yet. I wouldn't give up on December just yet.


Right we have Christmas and new years eve left so you should have at least 2 to bill out.


----------



## BossPlow614

skorum03;1900675 said:


> All I know is that it is going to be a long January if I don't have anything to bill out on the residential side for December


Agreed. Except both commercial & residential for me.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1900684 said:


> You have half a month yet. I wouldn't give up on December just yet.


This... remember novak told that jeremy guy the weather pattern turns active around Christmas!


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1900681 said:


> I know of a company doing one at a house on Prior Lake right now..


Had I known the weather would have been like how it is, we'd be out there too. Thumbs Up

Was it Southview?


----------



## cbservicesllc

skorum03;1900600 said:


> So question... Buy two used snow commanders for around $300 a piece on craiglist (depending on what I find) that are a few years old, or buy the toro 7-21 R-C at the john deere dealer for $599? 141cc (commander)vs 212cc (7-21 RC)


Whats the difference between the 621 and 721? I have 621s and they work great!


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1900687 said:


> Right we have Christmas and new years eve left so you should have at least 2 to bill out.


It never fails for one of those if not both


----------



## Bill1090

NWS app has me at less then 1/2" now.


----------



## OC&D

cbservicesllc;1900690 said:


> This... remember novak told that jeremy guy the weather pattern turns active around Christmas!


What else is new?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Still 1-2 here suckers!


----------



## BossPlow614

Polarismalibu;1900693 said:


> It never fails for one of those if not both


I wouldn't mind. I hope we get a foot each of those days!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1900692 said:


> Whats the difference between the 621 and 721? I have 621s and they work great!


Virtually nothing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1900698 said:


> Still 1-2 here suckers!


Around an inch as far north as Forest Lake.

The rest of my stuff is still 1-2" with about 1.2" on the hourly.


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1900691 said:


> Had I known the weather would have been like how it is, we'd be out there too. Thumbs Up
> 
> Was it Southview?


Not sure, I couldn't read the decal on the trucks from the lake but I know it was a patio and garden wall.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1900690 said:


> This... remember novak told that jeremy guy the weather pattern turns active around Christmas!


Doh K.........

I cant tell you what will happen in 12 hours but 12 days is a lock!


----------



## Bill1090

Snowguy how's the ice holding up?


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1900705 said:


> Not sure, I couldn't read the decal on the trucks from the lake but I know it was a patio and garden wall.


Any luck today? I might head up to the grandmas for a couple days and fish this week.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1900710 said:


> Snowguy how's the ice holding up?


Good here.

About an inch or so of water on top of nine inches of ice.


----------



## qualitycut

I need the ground to freeze, sick of cleaning off muddy paws.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1900714 said:


> Good here.
> 
> About an inch or so of water on top of nine inches of ice.


This little bit of snow should melt in the water and freeze up nicely this week.

Thinking about a run to Minnewaska if I can't get out around here with the wheel house this weekend.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1900715 said:


> I need the ground to freeze, sick of cleaning off muddy paws.


Tell the gf to put boots on when she takes out the garbage.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1900715 said:


> I need the ground to freeze, sick of cleaning off muddy paws.


Same here.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1900717 said:


> Tell the gf to put boots on when she takes out the garbage.


Haha......


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1900712 said:


> Any luck today? I might head up to the grandmas for a couple days and fish this week.


That was on Friday.

Did well, got limit on sunnys/crappies, two eyes but they were outside of slot.


----------



## Ranger620

I'm at 1-2 on nws still but my hourly is at .4"


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1900714 said:


> Good here.
> 
> About an inch or so of water on top of nine inches of ice.


Wow not bad


----------



## Bill1090

Well it's been raining for the last hour now. Temp hasn't moved since this morning.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Bill1090;1900723 said:


> Well it's been raining for the last hour now. Temp hasn't moved since this morning.


Temp is down to 40 on the truck


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1900724 said:


> Temp is down to 40 on the truck


42 here with moderate rain.


----------



## qualitycut

My nws says 46 for me still

Outside thermometer says 46.7


----------



## jimslawnsnow

48 down here with light rain


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

41°F in Blaine @ Fleet Farm.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This moisture is not moving out any time soon.

Dahl will be on 1500 am in 1 minute.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dalh says maybe an inch or two with flurries more or less all day tomorrow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1900702 said:


> Virtually nothing.


Got it, thanks for the clarification!



LwnmwrMan22;1900704 said:


> Around an inch as far north as Forest Lake.
> 
> The rest of my stuff is still 1-2" with about 1.2" on the hourly.


I'm at 1.4" on hourly here...


----------



## IDST

cbservicesllc;1900692 said:


> Whats the difference between the 621 and 721? I have 621s and they work great!


six horse motor vs seven horse same cutting width


----------



## qualitycut

So everything but 1 is under an inch on the meteo now. Any thoughts?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1900740 said:


> So everything but 1 is under an inch on the meteo now. Any thoughts?


I don't trust them until I see the moisture starting to move out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like another warm up mid next week.


----------



## qualitycut

The stuff north is starting to go east


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;1900745 said:


> Looks like another warm up mid next week.


Cafe!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NorthernProServ

It's been raining for the last few hours....Accu. says it will start in 13 mins.....cafe idiots!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1900743 said:


> I don't trust them until I see the moisture starting to move out.


This... like we've talked about so many times before... the meteogram does a horsecafe job with rain/snow and the transition...


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1900748 said:


> Cafe!!!!!!!!!!


Agreed.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1900754 said:


> This... like we've talked about so many times before... the meteogram does a horsecafe job with rain/snow and the transition...


Pretty much everyone does. No real way to predict an exact time.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1900743 said:


> I don't trust them until I see the moisture starting to move out.


I won't either. I will continue to watch until its outta here. Doesn't take long to get just enough to plow. These forecasters don't much more now than they did yesterday. I still wouldn't bet on anything either way.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1900745 said:


> Looks like another warm up mid next week.


GFS shows close to 40 and rain next Monday/Tuesday


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1900747 said:


> The stuff north is starting to go east


That's been going east all day.

Look at the NE corner of South Dakota. Between that corner and Fargo.

That area hasn't moved all day.

When that area starts to move, then the storm is starting to move out.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1900756 said:


> Pretty much everyone does. No real way to predict an exact time.


Also true... It will be interesting to see when the temp tanks and how fast it does...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If we get a decent temp drop before the snow accumulates too much, freezing the top 16th of an inch, the snow will add up quicker.

If it's a slow temp drop, slow snowfall, the snow will keep melting, if jot as it falls, it will keep melting from the bottom up.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1900759 said:


> That's been going east all day.
> 
> Look at the NE corner of South Dakota. Between that corner and Fargo.
> 
> That area hasn't moved all day.
> 
> When that area starts to move, then the storm is starting to move out.


Yea i noticed that, i wasn't paying attention to the northern stuff till just now and seen it moving.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

To me it almost looks like the low is a little further north than where it shown to go yesterday


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1900758 said:


> GFS shows close to 40 and rain next Monday/Tuesday


Son of a.......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1900769 said:


> Son of a.......


It is a week away too


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1900772 said:


> It is a week away too


People said that when accu showed this last warm up three weeks before.....


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1900775 said:


> People said that when accu showed this last warm up three weeks before.....


Can't argue with that


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Now Dahl talked about everything being icy in the morning, then said an inch, POSSIBLY 2 in spots.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1900778 said:


> Now Dahl talked about everything being icy in the morning, then said an inch, POSSIBLY 2 in spots.


Isnt that what he said earlier? Or did he add in the icy


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1900778 said:


> Now Dahl talked about everything being icy in the morning, then said an inch, POSSIBLY 2 in spots.


Well... that's kind of a contradiction...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1900780 said:


> Isnt that what he said earlier? Or did he add in the icy


He said 1-2", no talk of ice. Thinking he went with the ice deal since 1-2" isn't a reason to watch the news.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm still at around an inch.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light rain in Shakopee.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1900782 said:


> He said 1-2", no talk of ice. Thinking he went with the ice deal since 1-2" isn't a reason to watch the news.


Well on would think this rain will freeze over night, first. 25 to .5 inch of snow will probably melt.


----------



## qualitycut

Still at 47 degrees right now.


----------



## qualitycut

Should be at 40 according to my hourly


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1900792 said:


> Still at 47 degrees right now.


39°F here...

See???? 10° difference.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

AccuWeather still has me at 2.5".


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1900794 said:


> 39°F here...
> 
> See???? 10° difference.


Nws says stacy is at 45


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1900794 said:


> 39°F here...
> 
> See???? 10° difference.


39 here also


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Truck thermometer says 39°F, bank thermometer says 35°F.


----------



## Camden

32 in St Cloud right now. Steady rain.


----------



## OC&D

I've got more or less a nice mist coming down right now. Lovely.


----------



## OC&D

This didn't end well. 

FedEx might have some pissed off customers real soon.


----------



## SnowGuy73

1/4" of ice cover in Montevideo.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ian says an inch of snow metro.


----------



## SnowGuy73

11s microcast shows 0.6" for downtown.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

SnowGuy73;1900819 said:


> 1/4" of ice cover in Montevideo.


No thank you. I will skip the ice please.


----------



## SSS Inc.

22º Here and snowing like crazy! Wow this is adding up quick now. 1.4" already.


----------



## Polarismalibu

My temps still lower then forecasted On hourly


----------



## Polarismalibu

They should not have gas and diesel in the same pump. All pumps are open and they park in front of the diesel and then go inside when I'm sitting here waiting


----------



## TKLAWN

TKLAWN;506170 said:


> Well it looks like we will get 2-4 inches by Tuesday morning I ure hope we don't get too much freezing rain as highs are supposed to be around freezing. The equipment has been patiently waiting since the 26th of december.





SSS Inc.;1900826 said:


> 22º Here and snowing like crazy! Wow this is adding up quick now. 1.4" already.


What a Richard.

On a serious note.

5 showed the switch about 7pm out by me and looked to be done by midnight.
So we should know if we have to go out by 11 or so.


----------



## Polarismalibu

TKLAWN;1900833 said:


> What a Richard.
> 
> On a serious note.
> 
> 5 showed the switch about 7pm out by me and looked to be done by midnight.
> So we should know if we have to go out by 11 or so.


It looked like 2am done here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1900833 said:


> What a Richard.
> 
> On a serious note.
> 
> 5 showed the switch about 7pm out by me and looked to be done by midnight.
> So we should know if we have to go out by 11 or so.


I'm hoping by 10:30, after the nightly news.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;1900829 said:


> They should not have gas and diesel in the same pump. All pumps are open and they park in front of the diesel and then go inside when I'm sitting here waiting


Damn I hate that!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1900829 said:


> They should not have gas and diesel in the same pump. All pumps are open and they park in front of the diesel and then go inside when I'm sitting here waiting


Deal with that all the time when I fill the diesels. With the new gas I can fill where ever


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1900829 said:


> They should not have gas and diesel in the same pump. All pumps are open and they park in front of the diesel and then go inside when I'm sitting here waiting


Way back when, that was the main reason we got our own tanks. I used to get so mad when people would park at the diesel pumps and go in. No offense to you lawn guys but there was a company by us that would park by those pumps and spend what felt like a half an hour in the store. I was convinced half of them were showering in the bathroom.


----------



## Ranger620

The stuff in SD that's been there all day seems to be weakening?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1900848 said:


> The stuff in SD that's been there all day seems to be weakening?


Looks that way.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1900850 said:


> Looks that way.


That's what should hit us correct??


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1900794 said:


> 39°F here...
> 
> See???? 10° difference.


Holy cow! 

Still 40 here... pavement is 42 in the street


----------



## SnowGuy73

40° moderate rain.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I think the hourly forecast went a little haywire unless there is a major storm brewing for Wed.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1900829 said:


> They should not have gas and diesel in the same pump. All pumps are open and they park in front of the diesel and then go inside when I'm sitting here waiting


I HATE that! Can't wait to buy a gas... I've almost gotten in fights over that cafe!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1900859 said:


> 40° moderate rain.


I finally dropped from 46º to 44º. Just in the last 20 minutes. Now I suppose it will hang out there for 8 hours.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1900848 said:


> The stuff in SD that's been there all day seems to be weakening?


Maybe that's the caa... or maybe unit will chime in that they need to turn their gain up...


----------



## CityGuy

I think its all going to melt on contact. But if temps fall we will likely have skating rinks for roads.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1900862 said:


> I think the hourly forecast went a little haywire unless there is a major storm brewing for Wed.


I saw that too and was like WT...?!?!?!??!?! But even Dahl said constant flurries all day Wednesday.

What the F is this thing going to do??!?!?!?!?

Look at the midwest radar. Looks like it's getting ripped apart at about a Mille Lacs to Detroit Lakes line.

You have the east side being torn towards Duluth, where that moisture is FLYING to N. MI.

You have the west side being torn apart back towards Paynesville / Willmar where they're saying do not drive because of all the ice.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;1900869 said:


> I think its all going to melt on contact. But if temps fall we will likely have skating rinks for roads.


There's no way 1.25-1.5+" will all melt on contact. Sun is down, it's not late Feb / mid March and the temps are supposed to be below freezing here in about 3-4 hours.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1900842 said:


> Way back when, that was the main reason we got our own tanks. I used to get so mad when people would park at the diesel pumps and go in. No offense to you lawn guys but there was a company by us that would park by those pumps and spend what felt like a half an hour in the store. I was convinced half of them were showering in the bathroom.


Oh you don't like that, A?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1900862 said:


> I think the hourly forecast went a little haywire unless there is a major storm brewing for Wed.


I was looking at that earlier too.


----------



## NorthernProServ




----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1900865 said:


> I finally dropped from 46º to 44º. Just in the last 20 minutes. Now I suppose it will hang out there for 8 hours.


Probably....


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1900875 said:


>


Doesn't look to be done at midnight.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1900872 said:


> Oh you don't like that, A?


The name escapes me for some reason.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1900881 said:


> The name escapes me for some reason.


Do they scape the land?

Haha.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1900872 said:


> Oh you don't like that, A?


Ha... I think I get it


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1900883 said:


> Ha... I think I get it


Get what?

I'm just asking a question...


----------



## albhb3

cbservicesllc;1900863 said:


> I HATE that! Can't wait to buy a gas... I've almost gotten in fights over that cafe!


hence the reason to fill at the truck stop rookies takes 2 min in/out gone


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1900879 said:


> Doesn't look to be done at midnight.


Yeah... sure doesn't...


----------



## IDST

radar shows snow east of st cloud


----------



## cbservicesllc

albhb3;1900887 said:


> hence the reason to fill at the truck stop rookies takes 2 min in/out gone


I use Holiday Fleet... 30 day terms and driver management... otherwise I would


----------



## SSS Inc.

Come on Channel 5. Wondering if outdoor rinks are safe?????


----------



## albhb3

cbservicesllc;1900894 said:


> I use Holiday Fleet... 30 day terms and driver management... otherwise I would


ahh gotcha, I like that I put 24gal in for under 86 on Saturday up to 14.1 hand calc best tank so far city/hwy combo


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;1900897 said:


> Come on Channel 5. Wondering if outdoor rinks are safe?????


boy it sure is good theres grass underneath or you might drown when you fall through IDIOTS


----------



## SSS Inc.

Funny, the 18z GFS shows 1.6" starting at about 6p.m. Didn't see it until now.


----------



## qualitycut

Kstps future cast looked pretty weak.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1900897 said:


> Come on Channel 5. Wondering if outdoor rinks are safe?????


Oh my......


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1900897 said:


> Come on Channel 5. Wondering if outdoor rinks are safe?????


I think she got her stories mixed since they talked about skating on ice right after


----------



## jimslawnsnow

sams future cast shows it mostly breaking up and over by midnight or shortly after.


----------



## cbservicesllc

albhb3;1900899 said:


> ahh gotcha, I like that I put 24gal in for under 86 on Saturday up to 14.1 hand calc best tank so far city/hwy combo


What's your rig?


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1900905 said:


> I think she got her stories mixed since they talked about skating on ice right after


nope shes from mn guaranteed to be an idiot


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1900901 said:


> Funny, the 18z GFS shows 1.6" starting at about 6p.m. Didn't see it until now.


Hmmm... interesting... only .2 after midnight too... I'd go for that!


----------



## albhb3

cbservicesllc;1900910 said:


> What's your rig?


03f35cclb stock lookin at doing some tinkering in the future to bump it up a bit runs great cant complain and yes I know what can go wrong

work bounce around in kw,petes and freightliners


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1900897 said:


> Come on Channel 5. Wondering if outdoor rinks are safe?????


How come Jessica wasn't invited to your rink?


----------



## cbservicesllc

albhb3;1900914 said:


> 03f35cclb stock lookin at doing some tinkering in the future to bump it up a bit runs great cant complain and yes I know what can go wrong


6.0 I assume then? They are good motors once the problems are fixed... I've heard of people proactively fixing them and then they're great


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1900902 said:


> Kstps future cast looked pretty weak.


I don't trust those things, haven't for a while...

Always screw me!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Lawns are still nice and green.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1900916 said:


> How come Jessica wasn't invited to your rink?


She can come over anytime. Once it freezes tonight I've have about 70% that can be skated on.


----------



## albhb3

cbservicesllc;1900917 said:


> 6.0 I assume then? They are good motors once the problems are fixed... I've heard of people proactively fixing them and then they're great


yup got a full history from both owners hasn't been touched


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;1900921 said:


> Lawns are still nice and green.


Saw trubrown out today doing apps


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1900921 said:


> Lawns are still nice and green.


I think they might start growing again with all the moisture if it doesn't cool off. Or if we had a day like the last two with sun.


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1900927 said:


> Saw trubrown out today doing apps


Haha.

I wouldn't doubt it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1900924 said:


> She can come over anytime. Once it freezes tonight I've have about 70% that can be skated on.


There you go!


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1900932 said:


> I think they might start growing again with all the moisture if it doesn't cool off. Or if we had a day like the last two with sun.


This.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Wcco radio says wet snow and windy tonight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Less than an hour an we start ticking off the hourly measurements.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm waiting for Schaffer then taking a nap.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dahl says changeover after about 22:00


----------



## skorum03

Its finals week and I've been at school since 7:30 this morning, been a busy day and I am just headed home and realized I haven't had anything to eat since I stopped at McDonald's this morning for a sausage mcmuffin on my way through RiverFalls. What is wrong with me? 

Headed to Agave downtown Hudson for some Pork Nachos.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1900945 said:


> Dahl says changeover after about 22:00


Shows 1-2".


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1900943 said:


> I'm waiting for Schaffer then taking a nap.


Didn't even give a total


----------



## qualitycut

Also said minimal chance of a white Christmas


----------



## qualitycut

Ian " meeehhhh an inch"


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1900949 said:


> Didn't even give a total


He didn't on the radio either.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

End of the first paragraph. 2-4" over western MN. 1/2-1" everywhere else by 6 am Tuesday.

That's after a changeover at 9 pm.

Schaffer says everything melts on the warm blacktop.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1900945 said:


> Dahl says changeover after about 22:00


After 2200??? Lasting till when?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;1900946 said:


> Its finals week and I've been at school since 7:30 this morning, been a busy day and I am just headed home and realized I haven't had anything to eat since I stopped at McDonald's this morning for a sausage mcmuffin on my way through RiverFalls. What is wrong with me?
> 
> Headed to Agave downtown Hudson for some Pork Nachos.


to be young again


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1900955 said:


> After 2200??? Lasting till when?


Schaffer showed done by about 2.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1900953 said:


> End of the first paragraph. 2-4" over western MN. 1/2-1" everywhere else by 6 am Tuesday.
> 
> That's after a changeover at 9 pm.
> 
> Schaffer says everything melts on the warm blacktop.


Dang it! Hope to get a salt run at least!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1900953 said:


> End of the first paragraph. 2-4" over western MN. 1/2-1" everywhere else by 6 am Tuesday.
> 
> That's after a changeover at 9 pm.
> 
> Schaffer says everything melts on the warm blacktop.


Ian also said 2-4 western.

I even left the blower in the other truck broken for the snow guys


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1900955 said:


> After 2200??? Lasting till when?


As it's written.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1900948 said:


> Shows 1-2".


I am right on the line of coating and nothing


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1900960 said:


> Dang it! Hope to get a salt run at least!


With dropping temps even if it does melt, I'd be treating.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1900965 said:


> I am right on the line of coating and nothing


You might get lucky and get 2"!


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1900965 said:


> I am right on the line of coating and nothing


You probably won't see anything, heck im guessing i wont even see much of anything


----------



## qualitycut

Wonder when novaks going to put a bew map out lol


----------



## skorum03

Remember this from the first storm of the season and we got less than 1" except lwnmwr....










What if tonight the opposite happened..? Ha


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1900961 said:


> Ian also said 2-4 western.
> 
> I even left the blower in the other truck broken for the snow guys


That's what I get for putting the plows on...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1900966 said:


> With dropping temps even if it does melt, I'd be treating.


Already got a call for a salt run in the morning.


----------



## Polarismalibu




----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1900966 said:


> With dropping temps even if it does melt, I'd be treating.


Yep!  payup


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1900971 said:


> Remember this from the first storm of the season and we got less than 1" except lwnmwr....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What if tonight the opposite happened..? Ha


Yeah, that would be HILARIOUS!!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

skorum03;1900971 said:


> Remember this from the first storm of the season and we got less than 1" except lwnmwr....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What if tonight the opposite happened..? Ha


Hey hey hey... speak for yourself


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1900971 said:


> Remember this from the first storm of the season and we got less than 1" except lwnmwr....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What if tonight the opposite happened..? Ha


I'd laugh my butt off!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1900975 said:


>


I still have the same with 2.4" in the details.


----------



## qualitycut

I smell a bust


----------



## skorum03

So on the meteo the gfs still thinks we get around 2" or so and the nam thinks we see almost nothing and the nws just split the difference?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1900984 said:


> I smell a bust


High bust potential....


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1900986 said:


> So on the meteo the gfs still thinks we get around 2" or so and the nam thinks we see almost nothing and the nws just split the difference?


Pretty much...


----------



## Doughboy12

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1900683 said:


> City of St. Paul is patching pot holes, that should work


Saw that by my work on Friday...


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1900989 said:


> High bust potential....


You sound like novak lol


----------



## cbservicesllc

skorum03;1900986 said:


> So on the meteo the gfs still thinks we get around 2" or so and the nam thinks we see almost nothing and the nws just split the difference?


NWS has pretty much been the same all day and maybe even last night... just the models changed...


----------



## albhb3

so how bout that scumbag sandyhook lawyer going after bushmaster... good luck jackass


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1900995 said:


> You sound like novak lol


That's what I was going for.

Haha.


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1900999 said:


> so how bout that scumbag sandyhook lawyer going after bushmaster... good luck jackass


Guessing they will settle.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1900715 said:


> I need the ground to freeze, sick of cleaning off muddy paws.


The wife's dog is such a freak... 
First snow he won't go on the snow. 
After he gets over the snow he then won't go on the grass.
Now he is going in the rocks cause he ran out of snow and still won't go in the yard...little cafer.


----------



## mnlefty

qualitycut;1900984 said:


> I smell a bust


For here, I do too. Completely uneducated opinion when I look at NWS midwest loop...

We're in the "eye" now, beyond the point of any of the moisture to the south lifting over us. You can see the colder dry air starting to slam into the back edge going down 94 from Fargo towards Fergus and Alex. The whole system is going to start peeling off and moving out to the east soon, and by the time its snowmaking cold and significant moisture "wraps" to move in from the W/NW it's going to be moving quick enough that it just won't snow long enough for any real accumulation.

Again, I defer to the guys who really know weather, but that's my gut.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1901001 said:


> Guessing they will settle.


Not that I agree....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1900967 said:


> You might get lucky and get 2"!


I hope not


----------



## TKLAWN

mnlefty;1901003 said:


> For here, I do too. Completely uneducated opinion when I look at NWS midwest loop...
> 
> We're in the "eye" now, beyond the point of any of the moisture to the south lifting over us. You can see the colder dry air starting to slam into the back edge going down 94 from Fargo towards Fergus and Alex. The whole system is going to start peeling off and moving out to the east soon, and by the time its snowmaking cold and significant moisture "wraps" to move in from the W/NW it's going to be moving quick enough that it just won't snow long enough for any real accumulation.
> 
> Again, I defer to the guys who really know weather, but that's my gut.


Spot on.

Better explanation and more insight than most weather guys will give you.
Edit: except for Unit, but I only get about 33% of what he says.


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;1901004 said:


> Not that I agree....


he choked all over the 2nd amendment rights question from the guy I hope they spank his arse into retirement


----------



## TKLAWN

Still drizzle here, got really windy in the last 5 min.

How are we going to get any accumulation if NWS says a switch to all snow after midnight?


----------



## djagusch

Is unit alive?


----------



## qualitycut

Wheres sss?


----------



## skorum03

TKLAWN;1901008 said:


> Spot on.
> 
> Better explanation and more insight than most weather guys will give you.
> Edit: except for Unit, but I only get about 33% of what he says.


And 33% is probably being generous....


----------



## Green Grass

34 starting to sleet a little


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1901013 said:


> Wheres sss?


Hope he didn't drown in his backyard pond


----------



## qualitycut

Novak Weather

2 minutes ago*·*

If this were a 'normal' DEC storm, we would be shoveling 3"-6"+ of snow. Nothing has been normal the last few days.


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1901008 said:


> Spot on.
> 
> Better explanation and more insight than most weather guys will give you.
> Edit: except for Unit, but I only get about 33% of what he says.


How do you get that much? ?


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1901009 said:


> he choked all over the 2nd amendment rights question from the guy I hope they spank his arse into retirement


I didn't see that part.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1900829 said:


> They should not have gas and diesel in the same pump. All pumps are open and they park in front of the diesel and then go inside when I'm sitting here waiting


This.......... Let a guy in an F150 go in front of me one day at Fleet Farm thinking he would pull up to the GAS pump, he stops at the non-oxy / diesel pump, gets out, I'm still thinking we a gas can of non-oxy won't take long, he proceeds to fills up the truck with it...Mother Cafer.
:angry::angry::angry:


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1901018 said:


> Novak Weather
> 
> 2 minutes ago*·*
> 
> If this were a 'normal' DEC storm, we would be shoveling 3"-6"+ of snow. Nothing has been normal the last few days.


Covering his butt.


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1901015 said:


> And 33% is probably being generous....


This.........


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;1901019 said:


> How do you get that much? ?


That's after I read it three times.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1901024 said:


> Covering his butt.


You think he would use a little common sense, i even knew that map this morning was going to be high. It was 50 degrees today. Not the optimal weather.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1901028 said:


> You think he would use a little common sense, i even knew that map this morning was going to be high. It was 50 degrees today. Not the optimal weather.


He's lost it.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1900897 said:


> Come on Channel 5. Wondering if outdoor rinks are safe?????


Might be referring to the ones on Lake Nokomis...?


----------



## PremierL&L

qualitycut;1901018 said:


> Novak Weather
> 
> 2 minutes ago*·*
> 
> If this were a 'normal' DEC storm, we would be shoveling 3"-6"+ of snow. Nothing has been normal the last few days.


State the obvious instead of giving informed information way to sell it


----------



## qualitycut

Starting to push east on radar


----------



## SnowGuy73

PremierL&L;1901032 said:


> State the obvious instead of giving informed information way to sell it


Predicting weather as it happens, best way to be right!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Novak is such a dumbo


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1901034 said:


> Predicting weather as it happens, best way to be right!


It always works for me! I should go get a job doing it


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1901037 said:


> It always works for me! I should go get a job doing it


Partners?...


----------



## Bill1090

Still 45*, rainy, and muddy as cafe!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Temp is coming down.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1901040 said:


> Still 45*, rainy, and muddy as cafe!!


39° here now.


----------



## skorum03

Polarismalibu;1901037 said:


> It always works for me! I should go get a job doing it


Or make a Facebook weather page. Call yourself a doctor, draw maps with huge ovals covering large areas of the tri-state area and tell us how our travel will be impacted


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1901043 said:


> Or make a Facebook weather page. Call yourself a doctor, draw maps with huge ovals covering large areas of the tri-state area and tell us how our travel will be impacted


Haha.

Jerk!


----------



## TKLAWN

Polarismalibu;1901035 said:


> Novak is such a dumbo


He's getting beat up on his page.


----------



## Doughboy12

Captin Obvious says...


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1901045 said:


> He's getting beat up on his page.


I better look here...


----------



## Polarismalibu

I'm surprised he responded to me


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1901039 said:


> Partners?...


Haha not with him!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1901049 said:


> Haha not with him!


I meant you and I......

Maybe I should rethink this!

Haha.


----------



## SnowGuy73

New map for Novak.


----------



## SnowGuy73

snowguy73;1901053 said:


> new map for novak.


1-3"........


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1901048 said:


> I'm surprised he responded to me


Kinda gave you and i different answers lol


----------



## PremierL&L

TKLAWN;1901045 said:


> He's getting beat up on his page.


Congrats on 2000 and the new job title how much does the state pay you?:laughing:


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1901050 said:


> I meant you and I......
> 
> Maybe I should rethink this!
> 
> Haha.


Doh K!

Let's go for it


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dahl says hassle factor of 8 tomorrow.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1901055 said:


> Kinda gave you and i different answers lol


Yeah I noticed that. He's a idiot


----------



## SnowGuy73

Icy roads tonight he says.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1901055 said:


> Kinda gave you and i different answers lol


he totally contradicted himself for you.



PremierL&L;1901056 said:


> Congrats on 2000 and the new job title how much does the state pay you?:laughing:


Not enough me boy.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Dahl just had all of us in 1-2" but said most will be at a coating up to 1"


----------



## NorthernProServ

skorum03;1901043 said:


> Or make a Facebook weather page. Call yourself a doctor, draw maps with huge ovals covering large areas of the tri-state area and tell us how our travel will be impacted


hahaha.....


----------



## qualitycut

Hopefully my reply makes him feel better about himself lol


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1901076 said:


> Hopefully my reply makes him feel better about himself lol


I can only imagine!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Awww, so sweet.


----------



## qualitycut

So how many ice shacks are going to be froze in this week


----------



## CityGuy

Quit spilling your chips Mike.


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;1901045 said:


> He's getting beat up on his page.


Still a good snow line on the way... my temp is down to 38...


----------



## NorthernProServ

Down to 34 here


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1901081 said:


> So how many ice shacks are going to be froze in this week


All of them...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1901097 said:


> Still a good snow line on the way... my temp is down to 38...


Keep telling yourself that


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1901111 said:


> Keep telling yourself that


Hey I gotta make a payment for a truck!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Down to 1.1 on the hourly... (just because some of the time after it started ticked away)


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1901113 said:


> Hey I gotta make a payment for a truck!


Thanks for reminding me. Mines due Saturday


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1901117 said:


> Thanks for reminding me. Mines due Saturday


Here to help... you take a look at your unemployment stuff today?


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1901118 said:


> Here to help... you take a look at your unemployment stuff today?


Real quick. I didn't see where it said what category it was in. What section is that under when you login?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1900172 said:


> Just went out and checked the road in three spots over 75' each reading was 45.6*. Air temp is 50* right now. I'll check it again tomorrow


The road is down to 38.4*, air temp is 38


----------



## qualitycut

So where is sss and unit to chime in on tonight


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1901130 said:


> So where is sss and unit to chime in on tonight


Probably having a beer


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1901123 said:


> Real quick. I didn't see where it said what category it was in. What section is that under when you login?


Under account, go to account maintenance or profile or something... should be in the upper right... Just curious to see if they put you in construction more than anything... that's the only way it would make sense...


----------



## SnowGuy73

37° here now.


----------



## skorum03

looks like far northwest metro will be in the snow soonish...


----------



## qualitycut

39.7 for a temp still


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1901151 said:


> 39.7 for a temp still


Still 46. Coughing up a lung every time I cough. Have to do a salt run in a couple hours. Gonna be fun


----------



## Bill1090

My NAM shot up. Too bad it won't happen. ..


----------



## albhb3

So am I cafed for a 3am start time for the drive to work??? and driving around the metro


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1901163 said:


> So am I cafed for a 3am start time for the drive to work???


Might be a little icy but thats all i bet


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1901130 said:


> So where is sss and unit to chime in on tonight


I really think someone will be plowing near the metro if the change over happens in the next hour. It also looks like lwnmwr will have snow sitting on top of his house for a good 8 hours. 



NICHOLS LANDSCA;1901131 said:


> Probably having a beer


You are correct.  But I may have to quit after the next one. I'm re-thinking the situation.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

albhb3;1900999 said:


> so how bout that scumbag sandyhook lawyer going after bushmaster... good luck jackass


What the cafe, guess people can sue vehicle manufactures too if it's used in a drive by?? Maybe they should go after Honda, that's what he used to get there


----------



## cbservicesllc

Down to .9 on hourly... still don't trust it due to the radar


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1901165 said:


> I really think someone will be plowing near the metro if the change over happens in the next hour. It also looks like lwnmwr will have snow sitting on top of his house for a good 8 hours.
> 
> You are correct.  But I may have to quit after the next one. I'm re-thinking the situation.


Im going with no plowing here. Im at 40 still.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1901168 said:


> Down to .9 on hourly... still don't trust it due to the radar


That's gonna suck. Took a lot of work to get crap ready


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1901165 said:


> I really think someone will be plowing near the metro if the change over happens in the next hour. It also looks like lwnmwr will have snow sitting on top of his house for a good 8 hours.
> 
> You are correct.  But I may have to quit after the next one. I'm re-thinking the situation.


Pretty much Willmar to St. Cloud to Hinckley.

Honestly, right in the middle of where Novak had his map last night.


----------



## cbservicesllc

cbservicesllc;1901168 said:


> Down to .9 on hourly... still don't trust it due to the radar


Down to 37 as well


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Probably snowing on that whole line. Moisture is still moving west, away from me at this time. 

Suppose I should get up, get the rest of the stuff ready.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1901174 said:


> Pretty much Willmar to St. Cloud to Hinckley.
> 
> Honestly, right in the middle of where Novak had his map last night.


Where's Coach with his report from St. Cloud area


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1901172 said:


> Im going with no plowing here. Im at 40 still.


That was what I was going with an hour ago when I was still at 44º now I'm at 38.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1901178 said:


> Where's Coach with his report from St. Cloud area


Yea, if he doesn't have much then we are not going to be getting much


----------



## albhb3

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1901167 said:


> What the cafe, guess people can sue vehicle manufactures too if it's used in a drive by?? Maybe they should go after Honda, that's what he used to get there


Merica


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1901180 said:


> That was what I was going with an hour ago when I was still at 44º now I'm at 38.


First half inch will melt.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1901185 said:


> First half inch will melt.


Not really. Didn't Nichols or someone post the road temp was the same as the air temp?

I'm playing a little catchup from my nap.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Moderate rain here still.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1901188 said:


> Not really. Didn't Nichols or someone post the road temp was the same as the air temp?
> 
> I'm playing a little catchup from my nap.


Still saying its not going to stick right away. Wet slushy snow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1901185 said:


> First half inch will melt.


It might. I've been surprised before when everything turns white right way with not much melting.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1901188 said:


> Not really. Didn't Nichols or someone post the road temp was the same as the air temp?
> 
> I'm playing a little catchup from my nap.


 He did. I believe it since the cool down has been very slow the asphalt can keep pace.


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;1901182 said:


> Yea, if he doesn't have much then we are not going to be getting much


St cloud airport just reported light snow at 7. At 6 it was still saying rain. Guessing he doesn't have much.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1901174 said:


> Pretty much Willmar to St. Cloud to Hinckley.
> 
> Honestly, right in the middle of where Novak had his map last night.


It hasn't happened yet but.....blind squirrel finds a nut once in a while.


----------



## mnlefty

I'm still going with next to nothing... radar while not moving E much yet is still drying up to the west with not much wrapping going on... this isn't a "huge" system with tons and tons of untapped moisture available... it's using itself up and there just won't be much there when it moves through.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Just looked at Highway 23 traffic cam... some acccumulation, main lanes on 23 are clear...

Could be that the cold air wasn't as much in play there though... unlike it will be here...


----------



## PremierL&L

Anyone see flakes yet?


----------



## Doughboy12

PremierL&L;1901201 said:


> Anyone see flakes yet?


Just the ones posting in here...
Sorry had to do it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1901202 said:


> Just the ones posting in here...
> Sorry had to do it.


Richard!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1901200 said:


> Just looked at Highway 23 traffic cam... some acccumulation, main lanes on 23 are clear...
> 
> Could be that the cold air wasn't as much in play there though... unlike it will be here...


What he said^^^^


----------



## SnowGuy73

PremierL&L;1901201 said:


> Anyone see flakes yet?


Rain here.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I'm at 33 now


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

I'll be able to give temps in a bit. I have to go pick up the FIL at the airport at 10:20. I'll post temps and locations along the way


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Jesus. 105.8 on the 3 year old.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1901204 said:


> What he said^^^^


Hey... a blind squirrel DOES find a nut once in a while...


----------



## Doughboy12

38 and drizzle at best here at home.


----------



## qualitycut

Every time i look nws has snow tomorrow then gone then back then gone. 

39 degrees here


----------



## CityGuy

Sleeting in Buffalo


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1901208 said:


> Jesus. 105.8 on the 3 year old.


Better get her in man


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1901209 said:


> Hey... a blind squirrel DOES find a nut once in a while...


Or we could both be wrong.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1901216 said:


> Sleeting in Buffalo


Mix bag here


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1901218 said:


> Or we could both be wrong.


^^^^ this


----------



## IDST

jimslawnsnow;1901208 said:


> Jesus. 105.8 on the 3 year old.


Do not wrap her up in jackets and heavy clothes on the way to dr if you go. I would get her/him in right away.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1901217 said:


> Better get her in man


Bad thing is they won't do anything. Gave her meds. Hope it goes down. If not with meds then she'll have to go in.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1901220 said:


> ^^^^ this


:waving: Hey I never said we were a shoe in for snow.


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1901208 said:


> Jesus. 105.8 on the 3 year old.


Time to get that kid in a cold bath!!!
FYI ... I'm not a doctor, not even a nurse.


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;1901208 said:


> Jesus. 105.8 on the 3 year old.


ER immediately


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1901230 said:


> Bad thing is they won't do anything. Gave her meds. Hope it goes down. If not with meds then she'll have to go in.


Have you given her any yet? Any reduction?


----------



## djagusch

Camden;1901233 said:


> ER immediately


Yep. Worse thing they do is send you home.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1901231 said:


> :waving: Hey I never said we were a shoe in for snow.


Lol.......


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1901230 said:


> Bad thing is they won't do anything. Gave her meds. Hope it goes down. If not with meds then she'll have to go in.


Go anyway!!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

jimslawnsnow;1901230 said:


> Bad thing is they won't do anything. Gave her meds. Hope it goes down. If not with meds then she'll have to go in.


With a little one you need to watch their temp every 30 min or so. As soon as it trends up you need to give them some to nip it in the bud. With it that high I'd be on the way to the ER or urgent care


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1901234 said:


> Have you given her any yet? Any reduction?


Yes about 6 hours ago and about 5 minutes ago. So damn mad. Trying to rest and the wife want to make cookies. So mad I'm sweating


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1901238 said:


> Go anyway!!


Wife said they put her youngest in a Luke warm bath when she brought her in with that. 20 years ago.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1901238 said:


> Go anyway!!


Its not uncommon for kids to have higher temps than adults and be ok but that's pretty high. I'd rather be sent home than worry all night.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1901240 said:


> With a little one you need to watch their temp every 30 min or so. As soon as it trends up you need to give them some to nip it in the bud. With it that high I'd be on the way to the ER or urgent care


I have 4. But never ever had fevers this high


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1901243 said:


> Its not uncommon for kids to have higher temps than adults and be ok but that's pretty high. I'd rather be sent home than worry all night.


This.........i'd try the bath first.


----------



## albhb3

jimslawnsnow;1901208 said:


> Jesus. 105.8 on the 3 year old.


that's for whimps Im still kickin and was above 106 back in the day...Thumbs Up

that might explain alot


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

jimslawnsnow;1901241 said:


> Yes about 6 hours ago and about 5 minutes ago. So damn mad. Trying to rest and the wife want to make cookies. So mad I'm sweating


Anything over 104 is nothing to mess with, guarantee he/she is dehydrated exacerbating the problem


----------



## Camden

I sent Jim a text.

Hyperthermia (temp above 104) is an emergency medical condition.


----------



## albhb3

Camden;1901251 said:


> I sent Jim a text.
> 
> Hyperthermia (temp above 104) is an emergency medical condition.


do you also talk n text more then people know


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1901241 said:


> Yes about 6 hours ago and about 5 minutes ago. So damn mad. Trying to rest and the wife want to make cookies. So mad I'm sweating


Check for reduction about a half hour after the dose... If no reduction I'd go in...


----------



## Camden

albhb3;1901252 said:


> do you also talk n text more then people know


That was the first text I've ever sent to him.


----------



## Doughboy12

Besides medication, a tepid bath can help to bring down a child's fever, says Dr. Leeds. "But make sure the water is comfortable, not cold, since chills can increase a fever."


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1901254 said:


> Check for reduction about a half hour after the dose... If no reduction I'd go in...


That's the plan


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;1901251 said:


> I sent Jim a text.
> 
> Hyperthermia (temp above 104) is an emergency medical condition.


In adults.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;1901256 said:


> That was the first text I've ever sent to him.


Didn't even know it was him. Had a feeling since he has 218 prefix


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Down to 101.6. Will keep an eye on her all night. Almost lost her a couple time from previous medical stuff


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

jimslawnsnow;1901264 said:


> Down to 101.6. Will keep an eye on her all night. Almost lost her a couple time from previous medical stuff


Good, nothing to mess with


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;1901259 said:


> In adults.....


I disagree but I'm not a medical professional. See what Google says and link it.


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;1901268 said:


> I disagree but I'm not a medical professional. See what Google says and link it.


http://www.mayoclinic.org/first-aid/first-aid-fever/basics/art-20056685
Tried to link...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Just found out the wife's side has a history of fever convulsions. Makes me even more paranoid


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1901264 said:


> Down to 101.6. Will keep an eye on her all night. Almost lost her a couple time from previous medical stuff


Thats scary... my 1 year old was really sick last week... I picked her up in the middle of the night one night and she was completely limp... freaked me out for a second, but she just fell asleep really hard...


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1901252 said:


> do you also talk n text more then people know


Ha!...........


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;1901264 said:


> Down to 101.6. Will keep an eye on her all night. Almost lost her a couple time from previous medical stuff


Great news!


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;1901278 said:


> Great news!


This.....!!!!
Was she wrapped up when it spiked?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1901275 said:


> Thats scary... my 1 year old was really sick last week... I picked her up in the middle of the night one night and she was completely limp... freaked me out for a second, but she just fell asleep really hard...


Almost 2 years ago when we moved into our current house she could hardly breath. Sounded like a seal barking. Road with her in ambulance to Rochester. Little did I know the plow truck I saw on the way there was banos house


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1901274 said:


> Just found out the wife's side has a history of fever convulsions. Makes me even more paranoid


From what I read it isn't all that uncommon.
You are doing the right things....!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;1901280 said:


> This.....!!!!
> Was she wrapped up when it spiked?


No. Watching her mother make cookies


----------



## cbservicesllc

Roads are partially white in clearwater and clear lake...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;1901282 said:


> From what I read it isn't all that uncommon.
> You are doing the right things....!


A friend and sons god mother's daughter had a convultion at only 103.5


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1901283 said:


> No. Watching her mother make cookies


Fluids .... Lots of fluids.... Like a alluded to earlier but not said. 
I'm sure you are on it now though.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

37* here now


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;1901286 said:


> Fluids .... Lots of fluids.... Like a alluded to earlier but not said.
> I'm sure you are on it now though.


She's been drinking all day. When I do my salt run I'll probably stock up on pedilite. We have some Powerade too


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Okay...as you watch the radar, be aware that because the moisture is going away, that's probably the transition to snow.

Radar has a harder time picking up snow than rain.

Much like a day when it's drizzling out, yet there's nothing on the radar.

There's a pocket by Cambridge right now, yellow. I would bet that's a good shot of sleet right there.


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1901288 said:


> She's been drinking all day. When I do my salt run I'll probably stock up on pedilite. We have some Powerade too


I like 7up and OJ. Was in PJ's all weekend with it...;-(


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

jimslawnsnow;1901288 said:


> She's been drinking all day. When I do my salt run I'll probably stock up on pedilite. We have some Powerade too


Walmart or Walgreens run


----------



## SnowGuy73

Down to 36° here.


----------



## Doughboy12

Sooooo how are the cookies turning out?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1901289 said:


> Okay...as you watch the radar, be aware that because the moisture is going away, that's probably the transition to snow.
> 
> Radar has a harder time picking up snow than rain.
> 
> Much like a day when it's drizzling out, yet there's nothing on the radar.
> 
> There's a pocket by Cambridge right now, yellow. I would bet that's a good shot of sleet right there.


Looks to be weakening to the west. Really hoping for nothing but the salt run later.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1901292 said:


> Walmart or Walgreens run


Probably walgreens. Have an account just down the street. I avoid Walmart when I can


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1901296 said:


> Looks to be weakening to the west. Really hoping for nothing but the salt run later.


Call me if you need something. Quality has my number. I will do what I can.


----------



## SSS Inc.

36º here. It seems to be spinning centered on Downtown now.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;1901295 said:


> Sooooo how are the cookies turning out?


Made her quit so she can keep an eye on the kids. What good are cookies gonna do with a health ridden/possibly dead kid?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Down to less than one inch.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;1901298 said:


> Call me if you need something. Quality has my number. I will do what I can.


OK. I have qualities somewhere I think yet


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1901289 said:


> Okay...as you watch the radar, be aware that because the moisture is going away, that's probably the transition to snow.
> 
> Radar has a harder time picking up snow than rain.
> 
> Much like a day when it's drizzling out, yet there's nothing on the radar.
> 
> There's a pocket by Cambridge right now, yellow. I would bet that's a good shot of sleet right there.


Harder time with snow pr rain? Confused when you through in the when its drizzling part


----------



## Ranger620

Just starting to turn to snow here in corcoran


----------



## cbservicesllc

36 here... driveway is 35... got a freezing drizzle thing going on


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;1901269 said:


> http://www.mayoclinic.org/first-aid/first-aid-fever/basics/art-20056685
> Tried to link...


Ummm...unless I'm missing it I don't see any useful information there. Let me give it a crack...

>>Who is affected by hyperthermia? Children are at great risk for this as a child's body heats up 3 to 5 times faster than an adult's. When the body temperature reaches *104 degrees* the internal organs start to shut down. When it reaches 107 degrees the person dies.<<

Link

I don't know about you but I'd consider internal organ shut down as a medical emergency. :waving:


----------



## Camden

Our roads have turned into pure ice. You could skate on them. MN-DOT has to be loving this.


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;1901314 said:


> Our roads have turned into pure ice. You could skate on them. MN-DOT has to be loving this.


I'm going out before it freezes and treat lots and walk. Hope it melts and make a brine and not freeze over


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1901318 said:


> it melts and make a brine and not freeze over


This........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1901314 said:


> Our roads have turned into pure ice. You could skate on them. MN-DOT has to be loving this.


You have much snow? Or just ice?


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1901315 said:


>


Oh stop. Its Christmas time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1901306 said:


> Harder time with snow pr rain? Confused when you through in the when its drizzling part


Harder time picking up snow. Just like it has a hard time picking up drizzle.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1901321 said:


> Oh stop. Its Christmas time.


Just anticipation...


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1901320 said:


> You have much snow? Or just ice?


What do you have


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1901323 said:


> Harder time picking up snow. Just like it has a hard time picking up drizzle.


Ooo ok now i got it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If you have yellow or especially red when it's straight snow, that's bad.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

35 here and light rain. No snow or sleet yet......and yes, I measured with a tape and it's just wet on the
bottom of the metal part of the tape...only wet with water. Minnetonka 7 and 101 area.Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1901326 said:


> What do you have


Truck says 32°F. Just got done dropping the small tractor off at one of the schools.

Gotta get the plow on the big tractor.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1901331 said:


> Truck says 32°F. Just got done dropping the small tractor off at one of the schools.
> 
> Gotta get the plow on the big tractor.


Rain????......


----------



## TKLAWN

MNPLOWCO;1901330 said:


> 35 here and light rain. No snow or sleet yet......and yes, I measured with a tape and it's just wet on the
> bottom of the metal part of the tape...only wet with water. Minnetonka 7 and 101 area.Thumbs Up


Just started sleeting here now. So it's on it's way.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1901333 said:


> Rain????......


Yeah, just rain here.

Seems the truck thermometer might be a couple of degrees cool.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1901335 said:


> Yeah, just rain here.
> 
> Seems the truck thermometer might be a couple of degrees cool.


Nws stacy is at 36


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;1901313 said:


> Ummm...unless I'm missing it I don't see any useful information there. Let me give it a crack...
> 
> >>Who is affected by hyperthermia? Children are at great risk for this as a child's body heats up 3 to 5 times faster than an adult's. When the body temperature reaches *104 degrees* the internal organs start to shut down. When it reaches 107 degrees the person dies.<<
> 
> Link
> 
> I don't know about you but I'd consider internal organ shut down as a medical emergency. :waving:


Let me explain something...
Hyperthermia differs from fever in that the body's temperature set point remains unchanged. The opposite is hypothermia, which occurs when the temperature drops below that required to maintain normal metabolism.
Thanks Wikipedia


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1901334 said:


> Just started sleeting here now. So it's on it's way.


So i got a good hour till it gets here stil at 38 degrees


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1901339 said:


> So i got a good hour till it gets here stil at 38 degrees


Odd, I'm at 36°.


----------



## Ranger620

I'm at .8 on the hourly with nws from 10pm thru 6 am. 36 deg


----------



## mnlefty

All of you guys seeing rain must not know what you're looking at. Dahl's radar on 45 shows that it has changed to snow through most all of the metro, so sorry, you guys are wrong.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1901339 said:


> So i got a good hour till it gets here stil at 38 degrees


Got 35.7 here....


----------



## qualitycut

mnlefty;1901344 said:


> All of you guys seeing rain must not know what you're looking at. Dahl's radar on 45 shows that it has changed to snow through most all of the metro, so sorry, you guys are wrong.


So does my kstp apps radar.


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1901341 said:


> Odd, I'm at 36°.


Me too. Just saw some lightning to the south I think, is that possible?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS.... Go on NWS's Facebook page and ask them how often the point forecast changes compared to the hourly.

Stacy is 1-2" tonight, yet the hourly is down to .7".


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnlefty;1901344 said:


> All of you guys seeing rain must not know what you're looking at. Dahl's radar on 45 shows that it has changed to snow through most all of the metro, so sorry, you guys are wrong.


Son of a.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1901348 said:


> Me too. Just saw some lightning to the south I think, is that possible?


I thought I seen lightning around 6 tonight too.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

mnlefty;1901344 said:


> All of you guys seeing rain must not know what you're looking at. Dahl's radar on 45 shows that it has changed to snow through most all of the metro, so sorry, you guys are wrong.


It hasn't been doing anything here for 20 min


----------



## Ranger620

mnlefty;1901344 said:


> All of you guys seeing rain must not know what you're looking at. Dahl's radar on 45 shows that it has changed to snow through most all of the metro, so sorry, you guys are wrong.


He's not wrong for me I'm seeing snow. its light and small flakes but snow not rain


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ian shows/says the same.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1901337 said:


> Nws stacy is at 36


Keep in mind that's from an airport in Wisconsin though...


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1901320 said:


> You have much snow? Or just ice?


Probably 1/2" at the moment. Coming down nicely.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I got light snow here


----------



## cbservicesllc

mnlefty;1901344 said:


> All of you guys seeing rain must not know what you're looking at. Dahl's radar on 45 shows that it has changed to snow through most all of the metro, so sorry, you guys are wrong.


:laughing:


----------



## cbservicesllc

cbservicesllc;1901358 said:


> Keep in mind that's from an airport in Wisconsin though...


http://www.airnav.com/airport/KOEO


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1901284 said:


> Roads are partially white in clearwater and clear lake...


Bring it!!


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1901358 said:


> Keep in mind that's from an airport in Wisconsin though...


Yea its probably 20 ish miles se of him


----------



## TKLAWN

Idiot on 9 is saying patchy flakes.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1901368 said:


> Idiot on 9 is saying patchy flakes.


I have patchy drops.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1901349 said:


> SSS.... Go on NWS's Facebook page and ask them how often the point forecast changes compared to the hourly.
> 
> Stacy is 1-2" tonight, yet the hourly is down to .7".


I'm on it. Be back in a minute. They always respond to me for some reason.


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1901366 said:


> Bring it!!


What did you end up hanging on the front of the new truck?


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;1901371 said:


> I have patchy drops.


I have the runs...........


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;1901375 said:


> I got the runs...........


Sucks for you!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1901375 said:


> I have the runs...........


Not good!!


----------



## TKLAWN

NorthernProServ;1901375 said:


> I have the runs...........


Well..... That's unfortunate.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Clear liquid snow is what I have all right. This none frozen "Dahl Snow"
we will call it, will be a bugger to plow into piles. It just keeps smearing and 
it takes a heck of a lot of effort to stack..if I can get it up off the ground.


----------



## Doughboy12

MNPLOWCO;1901379 said:


> Clear liquid snow is what I have all right. This none frozen "Dahl Snow"
> we will call it, will be a bugger to plow into piles. It just keeps smearing and
> it takes a heck of a lot of effort to stack..if I can get it up off the ground.


Not much compaction either...;-)


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1901372 said:


> I'm on it. Be back in a minute. They always respond to me for some reason.


Beat you...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nws changed their thing on Facebook.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1901382 said:


> Nws changed their thing on Facebook.


Snow until 06:00.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1901380 said:


> Not much compaction either...;-)


Total compaction, almost 100% compaction.


----------



## Drakeslayer

cbservicesllc;1901381 said:


> Beat you...




Scroll down farther


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1901382 said:


> Nws changed their thing on Facebook.


Still shows 1-2" for me


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Ooo, Ooo, tiny little icey droppings are now arriving. I must have been looking at "PreSnow" before.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1901386 said:


> Still shows 1-2" for me


Me too......


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1901385 said:


> Scroll down farther


Yeah I got a whole conversation going. He gonna make me look like an idiot.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

0.7 on hourly for me.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Jensen posted this


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Looks like a "bust " for me.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1901381 said:


> Beat you...


That Roy guy always had something to say


----------



## BossPlow614

Polarismalibu;1901373 said:


> What did you end up hanging on the front of the new truck?


Bought a Boss 8'2" Power VXT. Also bought another truck to put that on. If you were to look at the thread on a computer you'll see the details in my signature.


----------



## cbservicesllc

US National Weather Service Twin Cities Minnesota Hi Chris, the 1-2" listed in the forecast is saying that because it is grabbing all the snow in the forecast from 6pm-6am. The hourly graph is showing what is showing what is expected from this moment onward. We actually forecast snow accumulation in 6-hourly blocks, so the system takes the 6 hourly prediction and divides it up over that time on the hourly weather graph...so the hourly graph shows a small accumulation every hour from 6pm-12am where in reality it hadn't started snowing until around now. I hope all that makes sense. We're thinking about an inch for Maple Grove is possible, the database is seeing a total of 1.1" for Maple Grove so in the text forecast it says 1-2" possible. We certainly don't expect 2" there.


----------



## qualitycut

Ian says gone before midnight


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1901399 said:


> US National Weather Service Twin Cities Minnesota Hi Chris, the 1-2" listed in the forecast is saying that because it is grabbing all the snow in the forecast from 6pm-6am. The hourly graph is showing what is showing what is expected from this moment onward. We actually forecast snow accumulation in 6-hourly blocks, so the system takes the 6 hourly prediction and divides it up over that time on the hourly weather graph...so the hourly graph shows a small accumulation every hour from 6pm-12am where in reality it hadn't started snowing until around now. I hope all that makes sense. We're thinking about an inch for Maple Grove is possible, the database is seeing a total of 1.1" for Maple Grove so in the text forecast it says 1-2" possible. We certainly don't expect 2" there.


Insert violin music here.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;1901385 said:


> Scroll down farther


Found it... He was sneaky and posted under one of the pictures... He was first!


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1901397 said:


> Bought a Boss 8'2" Power VXT. Also bought another truck to put that on. If you were to look at the thread on a computer you'll see the details in my signature.


Nice. I don't think I'm always on the phone so I can't see


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1901400 said:


> Ian says gone before midnight


I Don't think that's happening


----------



## MNPLOWCO

qualitycut;1901400 said:


> Ian says gone before midnight


Good! He needs to be gone before midnight. And then I hope he stays away.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1901407 said:


> I Don't think that's happening


He showed it really starting to break up.


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1901397 said:


> Bought a Boss 8'2" Power VXT. Also bought another truck to put that on. If you were to look at the thread on a computer you'll see the details in my signature.


I'm on my computer... I don't see the signature?


----------



## MNPLOWCO

cbservicesllc;1901411 said:


> I'm on my computer... I don't see the signature?


Me neither....


----------



## Polarismalibu

I think I found mr SSS Facebook to creep on


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1901400 said:


> Ian says gone before midnight


It hasn't even started yet.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1901400 said:


> Ian says gone before midnight


Doh k.......


----------



## Polarismalibu

Trucks are white now


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1901416 said:


> It hasn't even started yet.


136 minutes to finish then...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1901420 said:


> Trucks are white now


That's racist!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1901422 said:


> 136 minutes to finish then...


Back edge is by st cloud and coming back down


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1901425 said:


> Back edge is by st cloud and coming back down


Nice! It's about time.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1901426 said:


> Nice! It's about time.


It will stall out and spin.


----------



## TKLAWN

MNPLOWCO;1901409 said:


> Good! He needs to be gone before midnight. And then I hope he stays away.


We can only hope he drowns at one of his polar plunges this year.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1901400 said:


> Ian says gone before midnight


I think he's a moron...


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1901428 said:


> We can only hope he drowns at one of his polar plunges this year.


Hahaha. Damn!


----------



## MNPLOWCO

TKLAWN;1901428 said:


> We can only hope he drowns at one of his polar plunges this year.


Probably couldn't find the hole.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1901428 said:


> We can only hope he drowns at one of his polar plunges this year.


Might not have any this year at this rate


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1901434 said:


> Might not have any this year at this rate


Negativity......


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1901436 said:


> Negativity......


Hey, i want ice.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1901438 said:


> Hey, i want ice.


We have ice, need to keep it.


----------



## Greenery

Side streets are white here.


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1901441 said:


> Side streets are white here.


Where u at again?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1901438 said:


> Hey, i want ice.


Good thing you don't have a backyard rink.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1901443 said:


> Good thing you don't have a backyard rink.


Haha, nws liked it


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1901442 said:


> Where u at again?


15 miles west of Plymouth.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

as read on MN forecaster. " December 15, 2014 at 9:02 AM

Sven on KARE is calling for a changeover around 7 pm and maybe half an inch of snow for the metro. Maybe he will be right and maybe he won't, but as most of us know by now KARE is notorious for being warm biased and ultra conservative with snow amounts. Dave Dahl is calling for possibly up to 2 inches. Dr. Novak is calling for 2-4 inches. "

Looks like the good DR. is going to miss this one. Just a hunch.


----------



## SnowGuy73

34°.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

MNPLOWCO;1901446 said:


> as read on MN forecaster. " December 15, 2014 at 9:02 AM
> 
> Sven on KARE is calling for a changeover around 7 pm and maybe half an inch of snow for the metro. Maybe he will be right and maybe he won't, but as most of us know by now KARE is notorious for being warm biased and ultra conservative with snow amounts. Dave Dahl is calling for possibly up to 2 inches. Dr. Novak is calling for 2-4 inches. "
> 
> Looks like the good DR. is going to miss this one. Just a hunch.


ouch.........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Thanks for the posts to NWS. Interesting.

So just because I have .2" left until midnight, in reality I needed to see what was originally posted at the onset of the 6 hour block.

If I had 1.2" from 6 pm to midnight, then every hour, it would just tick off the .2", whether or not it fell yet.


----------



## skorum03

I can't tell if I'm seeing rain or really small snow flakes outside in the street light. Not getting off the couch to check


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Did I post I have flakes falling?

If not, I have flakes falling.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1901455 said:


> I can't tell if I'm seeing rain or really small snow flakes outside in the street light. Not getting off the couch to check


That's what I had. Then I had what sounded like sleet, looked like rain, but wasn't freezing on the vehicles.

Now I have sporadic flakes.


----------



## OC&D

Raining here. I wouldn't get your hopes up.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1901454 said:


> Thanks for the posts to NWS. Interesting.
> 
> So just because I have .2" left until midnight, in reality I needed to see what was originally posted at the onset of the 6 hour block.


It is interesting. Thats the way I read it but hoping they would respond one more time. In that scenario you could get 1.2" in the last hour still I guess. EDIT: If you were in hour #6 that is.


----------



## TKLAWN

Light snow melting on contact.


----------



## OC&D

Concrete temps are about 36 here right now. It better get to getting if any of you around here want to plow.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Flakes here as well. Grass is Whitening but just wet on asphalt and walkways.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1901462 said:


> Raining here. I wouldn't get your hopes up.


Same here. ....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1901463 said:


> It is interesting. Thats the way I read it but hoping they would respond one more time. In that scenario you could get 1.2" in the last hour still I guess.


I just posted that scenario. I will see if they respond.

Even like right now. 2 hours left, wouldn't be out of the question for a storm to kick in for the last 2 hours of a 6 block window and kick up the 1.5" when it would have said .4".


----------



## qualitycut

MNPLOWCO;1901469 said:


> Flakes here as well. Grass is Whitening but just wet on asphalt and walkways.


Hmmmmm weird....


----------



## Ranger620

MNPLOWCO;1901469 said:


> Flakes here as well. Grass is Whitening but just wet on asphalt and walkways.


My grass is white. Still see it poking thru. Cant see the road from my house but looking at traffic cams around me looks to just be wet. Maybe a little accum on the shoulders


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ice pellets now, hear it hitting the window.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Funny... Heaviest spot on the radar right now??? Southern Chisago County.


----------



## Camden

Just shy of 1.5" here.


----------



## IDST

light snow here now


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1901471 said:


> I just posted that scenario. I will see if they respond.
> 
> Even like right now. 2 hours left, wouldn't be out of the question for a storm to kick in for the last 2 hours of a 6 block window and kick up the 1.5" when it would have said .4".


I was trying to head that direction but now they threw in the part about the "mix precip" being involved. It makes sense with the .7" and the 1-2" you had. It was about 9p.m so really it could be 1.4".

What are you at now that another hour ticked by?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1901482 said:


> Just shy of 1.5" here.


Even on the roads???

Looks like we all need to head up and each take 1 parking lot for Coach.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Snowing here now too.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1901485 said:


> I was trying to head that direction but now they threw in the part about the "mix precip" being involved. It makes sense with the .7" and the 1-2" you had. It was about 9p.m so really it could be 1.4".
> 
> What are you at now that another hour ticked by?


Mine still says 1-2 and the hourly is at .3??? planning on a salt run only.. I hope


----------



## TKLAWN

Schaffer said little accumulation.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1901485 said:


> I was trying to head that direction but now they threw in the part about the "mix precip" being involved. It makes sense with the .7" and the 1-2" you had. It was about 9p.m so really it could be 1.4".
> 
> What are you at now that another hour ticked by?


Strange..... Still at 1-2", but now there's no mention of any accumulation until midnight whatsoever, .4" from midnight to 6 am.

Mainly before 3 am on the point forecast.


----------



## cbservicesllc

MNPLOWCO;1901446 said:


> as read on MN forecaster. " December 15, 2014 at 9:02 AM
> 
> Sven on KARE is calling for a changeover around 7 pm and maybe half an inch of snow for the metro. Maybe he will be right and maybe he won't, but as most of us know by now KARE is notorious for being warm biased and ultra conservative with snow amounts. Dave Dahl is calling for possibly up to 2 inches. Dr. Novak is calling for 2-4 inches. "
> 
> Looks like the good DR. is going to miss this one. Just a hunch.


Well if that's not a knife to the back!!!



LwnmwrMan22;1901454 said:


> Thanks for the posts to NWS. Interesting.
> 
> So just because I have .2" left until midnight, in reality I needed to see what was originally posted at the onset of the 6 hour block.
> 
> If I had 1.2" from 6 pm to midnight, then every hour, it would just tick off the .2", whether or not it fell yet.


Right... but mine seemed to get "revised" almost... .3 ticked off one hour, .2 for 2 hours, last hour only .1...



SSS Inc.;1901463 said:


> It is interesting. Thats the way I read it but hoping they would respond one more time. In that scenario you could get 1.2" in the last hour still I guess. EDIT: If you were in hour #6 that is.


That's the way I read it as well...



MNPLOWCO;1901469 said:


> Flakes here as well. Grass is Whitening but just wet on asphalt and walkways.


Same...


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1901281 said:


> Almost 2 years ago when we moved into our current house she could hardly breath. Sounded like a seal barking. Road with her in ambulance to Rochester. Little did I know the plow truck I saw on the way there was banos house


Didn't know this


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1901486 said:


> Even on the roads???
> 
> Looks like we all need to head up and each take 1 parking lot for Coach.


I'd love to but I'm already on my 2nd beer.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1901486 said:


> Even on the roads???
> 
> Looks like we all need to head up and each take 1 parking lot for Coach.


Yep. On solid surfaces


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1901490 said:


> Schaffer said little accumulation.


Minimal at best.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well this sucks.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Looking at the radar it sure looks like the airport would be in the snow for the longest duration. If that happens, nobody challenge my totals.


----------



## skorum03

OC&D;1901494 said:


> I'd love to but I'm already on my 2nd beer.


Calling a night huh? Not worried at all?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1901491 said:


> Strange..... Still at 1-2", but now there's no mention of any accumulation until midnight whatsoever, .4" from midnight to 6 am.
> 
> Mainly before 3 am on the point forecast.


I don't think they can physically fit the graphic under that last hour. Mine is the same. We should make a whole list for those guys to figure out.


----------



## OC&D

skorum03;1901500 said:


> Calling a night huh? Not worried at all?


Nope. I'm retired (at least from plowing).


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1901298 said:


> Call me if you need something. Quality has my number. I will do what I can.


Same here, i just woke up from a nap so i will be up all night. If lwrnman dosent need me, and If you need to a salt run done, i can bring the salt truck


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

**** rapids 33* snowing decent, truck is turning white, starting to stick to side streets


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1901497 said:


> Well this sucks.


What. ........


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;1901500 said:


> Calling a night huh? Not worried at all?


He quit plowing this year. Except an alley and a few drives I guess.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1901502 said:


> I don't think they can physically fit the graphic under that last hour. Mine is the same. We should make a whole list for those guys to figure out.


Yeah, that's true about fitting the box in there.

I wonder if they would even communicate with someone like on on reforming the website????


----------



## mnlefty

Camden;1901495 said:


> Yep. On solid surfaces


Wcco weather watcher for Little Falls (missed the name) had 2.5 on Shaffer's report.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1901507 said:


> What. ........


I don't think I'll got 1" wanted to try the kage yet again won't be able to


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1901509 said:


> He quit plowing this year. Except an alley and a few drives I guess.


Oh. Smarter than the rest of us


----------



## Drakeslayer

mnlefty;1901515 said:


> Wcco weather watcher for Little Falls (missed the name) had 2.5 on Shaffer's report.


Arnie.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Headed to bed for two hours. See what's shaking at midnight. Doesn't look like much if this green blob sitting from me to **** rapids to Cambridge would just move.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Snow stopped right at 610/35w. 33* little sleet now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

mnlefty;1901515 said:


> Wcco weather watcher for Little Falls (missed the name) had 2.5 on Shaffer's report.


Remember , an official weather report is on cool surfaces. So Coach shows us me must have had close to an inch of melt on the blacktop today.

Also, if snow is falling, yet melting on the cool surfaces, they are supposed to "guesstimate" how much fell.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

35w/36 back to rain 34*


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1901516 said:


> I don't think I'll got 1" wanted to try the kage yet again won't be able to


Head over to my big lot in rogers and test it out. I wont charge you for the test site:laughing:


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Mn dot is out


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1901502 said:


> I don't think they can physically fit the graphic under that last hour. Mine is the same. We should make a whole list for those guys to figure out.


Ha! "Someone else asked the same question" :waving:


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1901520 said:


> Headed to bed for two hours. See what's shaking at midnight. Doesn't look like much if this green blob sitting from me to **** rapids to Cambridge would just move.


I have all sorts of colors headed my way.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Who am I kidding. I can't sleep. PS4 time it is.

If I would a got that check and everyone paid up, I would just go sit at Running Aces.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1901530 said:


> I have all sorts of colors headed my way.


Turn your gain down big guy.


----------



## Camden

mnlefty;1901515 said:


> Wcco weather watcher for Little Falls (missed the name) had 2.5 on Shaffer's report.


I don't know who it is either but he's always off one way or the other.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Snelling/94 mist 34*


----------



## Ranger620

Roy is it still snowing there??


----------



## Drakeslayer

Camden;1901537 said:


> I don't know who it is either but he's always off one way or the other.


Arnie from little falls.....


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1901525 said:


> Head over to my big lot in rogers and test it out. I wont charge you for the test site:laughing:


If my lot a block away won't have 1" yours won't ether lol


----------



## Doughboy12

33. Windy as all cafe. 
Trying to snow but just can't make it.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1901542 said:


> If my lot a block away won't have 1" yours won't ether lol


ya i figured that. I'll still have to do something they will want black. Do you really have a lot that close??


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

From macalester south it's barely a mist. On 7th and ford pkwy 34*


----------



## CityGuy

Roads are white maybe a 1/4 and very slick


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1901546 said:


> ya i figured that. I'll still have to do something they will want black. Do you really have a lot that close??


I guess it's a couple blocks. But I have a couple lots right back there behind the ta


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1901493 said:


> Didn't know this


Yes you did. You posted that you live 2 blocks from st Mary's. Its when I was supposed to look at the sander originally


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;1901549 said:


> Roads are white maybe a 1/4 and very slick


Your house or work??


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1901552 said:


> Your house or work??


House.......


----------



## DDB

Hey SSS,

I thinking of putting an ice rink in my backyard...probably next year at this point. Just wondering what you use for a liner and brackets, etc? Thanks!

Sorry guys, don't mean to hijack this thread.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Well I wonder if this pretreatment will pay off. No one out. Still wet and misting


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1901550 said:


> I guess it's a couple blocks. But I have a couple lots right back there behind the ta


Ahh. That explains why I didn't see you there's not that many places right there


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1901532 said:


> Who am I kidding. I can't sleep. PS4 time it is.
> 
> If I would a got that check and everyone paid up, I would just go sit at Running Aces.


You play on hardcore?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Light snow and a dusting here...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1901559 said:


> You play on hardcore?


Hardcore Domination mostly.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1901556 said:


> Ahh. That explains why I didn't see you there's not that many places right there


Yeah only a handful on that street. Shamrock do cub still?


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1901560 said:


> Light snow and a dusting here...


You going to get enough to plow?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1901562 said:


> Hardcore Domination mostly.


I can't stand all the rockets and camping playing domination


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1901560 said:


> Light snow and a dusting here...


What are you thinking?????


----------



## qualitycut

I got 1 lot to salt but dont want to wash it all away. Also want to go to bed


----------



## skorum03

DDB;1901554 said:


> Hey SSS,
> 
> I thinking of putting an ice rink in my backyard...probably next year at this point. Just wondering what you use for a liner and brackets, etc? Thanks!
> 
> Sorry guys, don't mean to hijack this thread.


Did a few rinks during high school with some of my friends. Did it a number of ways. One year we used just 4x8 3/4" ply wood on the ends held up by t-posts, and other years we had actual brackets and bracing behind the ply wood to hold them up instead of the t-posts. For the sides we used 2x10s if I remember right, held in place by grade stakes. For a liner, we used some clear poly that was 15ft wide by 100 long maybe and then just layered it overlapping the edges across the width of the rink, this way made it hard to get the ice started, but one year it was pretty cold and went pretty easily. Other years we had a big black on one side, white on the other liner of some sort, Kinda pricey and was super heavy came in a 60x100 roll or something.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1901566 said:


> I can't stand all the rockets and camping playing domination


I always back out of the lobbys with tons of launchers. Doesn't seem to be as many now.

The camping, the new game seems to have gotten away from that as well.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Took a look outside after going 19/12 that round and it looks like I'm barely getting snow on the sunroof of the Durango.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1901565 said:


> You going to get enough to plow?


Sure doesn't look like it... kinda bummed... going to wait it out though...



Polarismalibu;1901567 said:


> What are you thinking?????


Wait it out and watch out the window... what have you got in Rogers?


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1901551 said:


> Yes you did. You posted that you live 2 blocks from st Mary's. Its when I was supposed to look at the sander originally


That's right.......


----------



## Green Grass

1/4" here slicker the cafe


----------



## MNPLOWCO

dusting here so far.....on deck. Walk and road still wet with a little accumulations in the cracks.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1901563 said:


> Yeah only a handful on that street. Shamrock do cub still?


Not sure if they do it or not. Every year its different equipment there. Havent seen the tug thing since it left my building.


----------



## qualitycut

35 and rain


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If what NWS said is true about the hourly, then at midnight, that should be a solid number on what they think for the next 6 hours.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Snelling/highland pkwy flurries 33*


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1901572 said:


> Sure doesn't look like it... kinda bummed... going to wait it out though...
> 
> Wait it out and watch out the window... what have you got in Rogers?


Coating. It better pick up the pace


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22;1901579 said:


> If what NWS said is true about the hourly, then at midnight, that should be a solid number on what they think for the next 6 hours.


.06 for me on the other side of 12 midnight. Think I'll set the alarm for 2am
and look then.


----------



## TKLAWN

Light snow.

So windy hard surface are pretty much blown clean.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1901578 said:


> 35 and rain


I think your off the hook for any plowing for sure. Us NW metro guys might get close.....but it does look to be breaking up just like Ian said......****.....I just agreed with him!!!


----------



## NorthernProServ

Pretty much planning for salt only at this point.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1901579 said:


> If what NWS said is true about the hourly, then at midnight, that should be a solid number on what they think for the next 6 hours.


After reading through the conversation on the NWS page, I agree. I am supposed to get 0.7" still, but its still 36* here.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1901579 said:


> If what NWS said is true about the hourly, then at midnight, that should be a solid number on what they think for the next 6 hours.


I'd say that's a solid interpretation...


----------



## banonea

We got nothing in Rochester other than rain. Trying to decide what to do tonight, sit on the couch and do nothing or go clean the garage after working on my buddies truck for the last 2 days. Had to replace u joints (thank you chevy for making trucks with a u joint with 2 different sized caps),change all the drive line fluids, replace a blown break line, replace the master cylinder and repair the door locks.........$1500.00 for all and we cleaned gutters on 17 buildings at one of our properties, $5500.00 for 2 hours work.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Snelling/94 31*


----------



## skorum03

Looks like a decent sized green blob is going to spin straight down through the metro...?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1901581 said:


> Coating. It better pick up the pace


Agreed......


----------



## Ranger620

My hourly went to .6 but the forecast went from 1-2 up to 1-3 now im confused i just dont see an inch


----------



## MNPLOWCO

banonea;1901590 said:


> We got nothing in Rochester other than rain. Trying to decide what to do tonight, sit on the couch and do nothing or go clean the garage after working on my buddies truck for the last 2 days. Had to replace u joints (thank you chevy for making trucks with a u joint with 2 different sized caps),change all the drive line fluids, replace a blown break line, replace the master cylinder and repair the door locks.........$1500.00 for all and we cleaned gutters on 17 buildings at one of our properties, $5500.00 for 2 hours work.


sleep..........


----------



## skorum03

If the rain I have right now turned to snow, it would be snowing pretty good....


----------



## PremierL&L

NorthernProServ;1901585 said:


> I think your off the hook for any plowing for sure. Us NW metro guys might get close.....but it does look to be breaking up just like Ian said......****.....I just agreed with him!!!


All that bashing and he just might be a genius or his prescription finally came in for his glasses!


----------



## banonea

MNPLOWCO;1901595 said:


> sleep..........


Took a 3 hour nap so i don't see sleep for a bit.....


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;1901539 said:


> Roy is it still snowing there??


It sure is. Snowing at a very decent clip too!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Accu still has me at 2.4 somehow


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

35w/36 snow 30*. Mn dot out in full force


----------



## qualitycut

PremierL&L;1901597 said:


> All that bashing and he just might be a genius or his prescription finally came in for his glasses!


Yup, somes going north and the rest south


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

The dealership lots are white


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Everything has turned white here.


----------



## cbservicesllc

The stuff coming toward me SEEMS to be steadily shrinking...


----------



## qualitycut

Waiting for it to turn to snow so i can go salt.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1901607 said:


> The stuff coming toward me SEEMS to be steadily shrinking...


Lame!!!!!!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

35/694 snowing like a mo fo 29* sticking to the freeway


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

610/65 road is white 28*


----------



## NorthernProServ

Truck windshield is completely iced over


----------



## skorum03

A few flakes are starting to mix in here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I've been raised to a .6 on the hourly from midnight to 6 am from a .4.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1901617 said:


> I've been raised to a .6 on the hourly from midnight to 6 am from a .4.


O crap!!!!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

10/foley barely snowing, my house (foley/northdaleish) I have 1/2" on the truck and 3/8" on the driveway


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1901618 said:


> O crap!!!!


When you're already at .25, you don't need the extra .25 after the 1/2".


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1901620 said:


> 10/foley barely snowing, my house (foley/northdaleish) I have 1/2" on the truck and 3/8" on the driveway


Looks like the heaviest stuff is through


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1901411 said:


> I'm on my computer... I don't see the signature?


I think it might only appear if I post from a computer.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1901620 said:


> 10/foley barely snowing, my house (foley/northdaleish) I have 1/2" on the truck and 3/8" on the driveway


So that's what the green that drifted just west of lino dropped.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1901622 said:


> Looks like the heaviest stuff is through


Gotta watch that area by Lino/Blaine/Mounds View.

Also, **** Rapids area is starting to have some moisture drawn down from the NW.

All circling to the S.


----------



## qualitycut

Light snow melting on contact


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Going to the Duluth radar, looks like most of that snow is moving to the east, not really wrapping down this way too much.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1901625 said:


> So that's what the green that drifted just west of lino dropped.


That green went to all blue on intelicast a half hour or so ago.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I just want to go to bed. I suppose I should head out to do my salt runs.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1901617 said:


> I've been raised to a .6 on the hourly from midnight to 6 am from a .4.


Same here... I still have a trace or a dusting (whichever is less)... Still don't trust the radar enough to go to bed... Plus I'm looking at more trucks for Quality's dad to try and sell me...

Sorry Jeremy... couldn't do the Dodge...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1901629 said:


> That green went to all blue on intelicast a half hour or so ago.


I don't use Intellicast. Most of us use the base reflectivity from NWS so we all know what each other is looking at.


----------



## CityGuy

Holy windy out


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1901632 said:


> Same here... I still have a trace or a dusting (whichever is less)... Still don't trust the radar enough to go to bed... Plus I'm looking at more trucks for Quality's dad to try and sell me...
> 
> Sorry Jeremy... couldn't do the Dodge...


I don't care. Whatever makes people happy.

There's a chance there's a Ford or Chevy in my future. Looking for a mid size or 1/2 ton for shovelers to run. I don't care what it is, as long as it has under 150k miles and is under $3500.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Heavy, thick coating here.


----------



## qualitycut

Im going to go salt in 20 min and go to bed.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1901633 said:


> I don't use Intellicast. Most of us use the base reflectivity from NWS so we all know what each other is looking at.


Sorry. I use it cause it shows up well on the phone and is what the pilots use... Just another point of view but I can skip it.


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1901632 said:


> Same here... I still have a trace or a dusting (whichever is less)... Still don't trust the radar enough to go to bed... Plus I'm looking at more trucks for Quality's dad to try and sell me...
> 
> Sorry Jeremy... couldn't do the Dodge...


That a boy!


----------



## NorthernProServ

Not one accident reported on MNDOT metro maps.


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1901624 said:


> I think it might only appear if I post from a computer.


I found it on your profile page... So you don't plow with your new truck?


----------



## Deershack

Went over to my mothers earlier to spread some salt. She has a long curving drive with a hill and 24 hr caregivers so I try to keep it clean. On the way back I was checking road temps with my infraed temp gun. Next thing I know I'm being pulled over by the cops with guns out because some one reported my truck with a guy flashing a gun around. Luckly I had the "gun" on the dash where they could see it and things cooled off. Just a word to all.

Has anyone added rubber paddles to the impeller blades on your blowers. Make a heck of a diff in wet snow and really throws the drier stuff.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Deershack;1901644 said:


> Went over to my mothers earlier to spread some salt. She has a long curving drive with a hill and 24 hr caregivers so I try to keep it clean. On the way back I was checking road temps with my infraed temp gun. Next thing I know I'm being pulled over by the cops with guns out because some one reported my truck with a guy flashing a gun around. Luckly I had the "gun" on the dash where they could see it and things cooled off. Just a word to all.
> 
> Has anyone added rubber paddles to the impeller blades on your blowers. Make a heck of a diff in wet snow and really throws the drier stuff.


Intense!!! How many cops you get behind you?


----------



## Doughboy12

LOL... So driving with a laser pointer is a bad idea... Who woulda thunk it.


----------



## Doughboy12

Just missing the spotlight for the shining call now.


----------



## Deershack

Before things cooled off, there were 4 cars there. Wasn't moving while I checked, just every so often at intersection while at red lights.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1901635 said:


> I don't care. Whatever makes people happy.
> 
> There's a chance there's a Ford or Chevy in my future. Looking for a mid size or 1/2 ton for shovelers to run. I don't care what it is, as long as it has under 150k miles and is under $3500.


Just had to poke a little... We can still be friends


----------



## Doughboy12

Deershack;1901648 said:


> Before things cooled off, there were 4 cars there. Wasn't moving while I checked, just every so often at intersection while at red lights.


Definitely sounds interesting. I think I would have pee'd myself a bit...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Deershack;1901644 said:


> Went over to my mothers earlier to spread some salt. She has a long curving drive with a hill and 24 hr caregivers so I try to keep it clean. On the way back I was checking road temps with my infraed temp gun. Next thing I know I'm being pulled over by the cops with guns out because some one reported my truck with a guy flashing a gun around. Luckly I had the "gun" on the dash where they could see it and things cooled off. Just a word to all.
> 
> Has anyone added rubber paddles to the impeller blades on your blowers. Make a heck of a diff in wet snow and really throws the drier stuff.


Sounds like a fun night lol


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;1901638 said:


> Sorry. I use it cause it shows up well on the phone and is what the pilots use... Just another point of view but I can skip it.


It's all good... I usually use a mix of intellicast or accuweather and then the NOAA app or Radar Now...

The first two will tell you what type of precip they THINK is falling... while the other two base their radars on NOAA's "Base Reflectivity" which a lot of times will tell you what is "actually" falling because it is a low level radar...


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Deershack;1901648 said:


> Before things cooled off, there were 4 cars there. Wasn't moving while I checked, just every so often at intersection while at red lights.


People are stupid, waving a gun? Really? Was it your ASSALT temp gun? Do you have a hi capacity battery CLIP for it?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Can't decide if I should go salt now or not


----------



## cbservicesllc

Deershack;1901644 said:


> Went over to my mothers earlier to spread some salt. She has a long curving drive with a hill and 24 hr caregivers so I try to keep it clean. On the way back I was checking road temps with my infraed temp gun. Next thing I know I'm being pulled over by the cops with guns out because some one reported my truck with a guy flashing a gun around. Luckly I had the "gun" on the dash where they could see it and things cooled off. Just a word to all.
> 
> Has anyone added rubber paddles to the impeller blades on your blowers. Make a heck of a diff in wet snow and really throws the drier stuff.


Well there's some good info!!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Polarismalibu;1901654 said:


> Can't decide if I should go salt now or not


I'm heading out shortly, 30 min or so


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1901654 said:


> Can't decide if I should go salt now or not


I was pondering the same thing. I think i am gonna hold tight till 1 then head out. Takes about an hour to get setup loaded and salting so that puts me at 2


----------



## qualitycut

Deershack;1901644 said:


> Went over to my mothers earlier to spread some salt. She has a long curving drive with a hill and 24 hr caregivers so I try to keep it clean. On the way back I was checking road temps with my infraed temp gun. Next thing I know I'm being pulled over by the cops with guns out because some one reported my truck with a guy flashing a gun around. Luckly I had the "gun" on the dash where they could see it and things cooled off. Just a word to all.
> 
> Has anyone added rubber paddles to the impeller blades on your blowers. Make a heck of a diff in wet snow and really throws the drier stuff.


Thats scary especially with how it takes one cop to be a little over anxious


----------



## Deershack

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1901653 said:


> People are stupid, waving a gun? Really? Was it your ASSALT temp gun? Do you have a hi capacity battery CLIP for it?


No It was my asaphalt temp gun and I was careing extra batteries.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1901653 said:


> People are stupid, waving a gun? Really? Was it your ASSALT temp gun? Do you have a hi capacity battery CLIP for it?


:laughing:


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1901654 said:


> Can't decide if I should go salt now or not


I was going to wait till these couple bands of blue run through...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Wind is shaking the house.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Deershack;1901659 said:


> No It was my asaphalt temp gun and I was careing extra batteries.


:laughing: Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1901656 said:


> I'm heading out shortly, 30 min or so


I think the same unless something jumps out quick.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1901664 said:
 

> I think the same unless something jumps out quick.


Leave it in your pants


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1901662 said:


> Wind is shaking the house.


How's the kid doing?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1901661 said:


> I was going to wait till these couple bands of blue run through...


Same..... Don't want any surprises 1/2 way through.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1901666 said:


> How's the kid doing?


Youngest 3 were around 99 at 1130 when I got home. Oldest is at 101. We have one of those forehead ones. 2 seconds and your done. Will keep checking on them. Up having a coughing attack and fever myself. Hard to type when shivering


----------



## qualitycut

Jeez idk if im even going to salt.


----------



## qualitycut

Decent snow melting on contact


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1901643 said:


> I found it on your profile page... So you don't plow with your new truck?


Nope! At least not right now, yet.


----------



## OC&D

Everything is white here. I've got around 5/8".

Drive safe, boys.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like the next last hurrah over **** Rapids area heading south developing.


----------



## olsonbro

Not much at all here in vadnais heights. .25 at best. Call it a heavy dusting. Wind is howling though


----------



## cbservicesllc

Snowing as hard as it has all night right now... small flakes though so it's taking awhile to add up...


----------



## qualitycut

Nothing here few spots have a coating


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1901668 said:


> Youngest 3 were around 99 at 1130 when I got home. Oldest is at 101. We have one of those forehead ones. 2 seconds and your done. Will keep checking on them. Up having a coughing attack and fever myself. Hard to type when shivering


Good to hear!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If you are going to head out, let the truck warm. Like NorthPro said, windows are solid ice.


----------



## qualitycut

At 32.5 degrees


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1901671 said:


> Nope! At least not right now, yet.


Good! Keep those dents out of it as long as possible! Thumbs Up


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1901667 said:


> Same..... Don't want any surprises 1/2 way through.


That would never happen


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LOOKS like it's snowing like mad, but the wind is blowing where it isn't stacking up.

At the new Kwik Trip in Stacy and there's enough so the ground is white, but you don't leave a ridge.

Looks like it's melting from the bottom up.


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1901680 said:


> Good! Keep those dents out of it as long as possible! Thumbs Up


That's the plan/goal!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Pulled one guy out of the ditch so far


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1901684 said:


> Pulled one guy out of the ditch so far


How far east are you heading?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1901682 said:


> LOOKS like it's snowing like mad, but the wind is blowing where it isn't stacking up.
> 
> At the new Kwik Trip in Stacy and there's enough so the ground is white, but you don't leave a ridge.
> 
> Looks like it's melting from the bottom up.


Same thing going on here


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1901685 said:


> How far east are you heading?


Maple grove


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm holding off on the salt though for a bit. Don't want this snow to keep up and dilute it too much.


----------



## qualitycut

At least ots not slippery down here snow froze in the ice


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1901688 said:


> I'm holding off on the salt though for a bit. Don't want this snow to keep up and dilute it too much.


Supposed to be 28 and sunny tomorrow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Famous Dave's in Forest Lake can see the lines through the snow.

Definitely melting from the bottom up.

Rest of the snow basically blows across the top.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm in Lino Lakes, right next to Kohl's/Super Target on 35W / County Road 23.

Right in the middle of all the green for the last hour.

Tires don't even leave a ridge. Everything is so compacted on the bottom.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1901693 said:


> I'm in Lino Lakes, right next to Kohl's/Super Target on 35W / County Road 23.
> 
> Right in the middle of all the green for the last hour.
> 
> Tires don't even leave a ridge. Everything is so compacted on the bottom.


Spread it and forget it.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1901690 said:


>


That about sums it up, somedays for sure !!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1901694 said:


> Spread it and forget it.


Don't wanna yet. Afraid if I do it now, it'll start to melt, then the rest of the snow just sticks to the slush.

Waiting for a bit yet.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Don't get into business With family....hmmmm should have listened to that one.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1901696 said:


> Don't wanna yet. Afraid if I do it now, it'll start to melt, then the rest of the snow just sticks to the slush.
> 
> Waiting for a bit yet.


Mines melting were i salted on contact.


----------



## andersman02

Playing a bit of cod waiting for this to be done


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;1901697 said:


> Don't get into business With family....hmmmm should have listened to that one.


What happened?


----------



## Greenery

andersman02;1901699 said:


> Playing a bit of cod waiting for this to be done


What's it looking like in your area?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Where I sat for 10 minutes.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1901703 said:


> Where I sat for 10 minutes.


And your worried about salting now?


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;1901701 said:


> What happened?


Brothers got the truck with the Salter and is MIA, has been for the last 2 days.....no reply to text or phone calls...this is not the first time either.

Part of problem is we both think we are the boss at the same time, well we are but he tends to do whatever whenever and never to fails leave a guy hanging.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1901705 said:


> Brothers got the truck with the Salter and is MIA, has been for the last 2 days.....no reply to text or phone calls...this is not the first time either.
> 
> Part of problem is we both think we are the boss at the same time, well we are but he tends to do whatever whenever and never to fails leave a guy hanging.


No bueno....


----------



## NorthernProServ

When a storm is coming or happening I am always texting everyone including my two Part timers that shovel. Everyone gets back in a timely matter, except him.


Gets old really quick.


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1901706 said:


> No bueno....


Yeah....I'm about to jump in the truck and see if he's at his place.


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;1901708 said:


> Yeah....I'm about to jump in the truck and see if he's at his place.


That's probably your best bet. That's to bad you gotta do that though. Do you have a lot to salt? Lots or walks?


----------



## andersman02

Greenery;1901702 said:


> What's it looking like in your area?


Maybe 1/4"ish, pretty slippery though


----------



## Polarismalibu

If this keeps up till 3 I'm gonna have a 1" in Rogers on one lot blocked by wind


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;1901709 said:


> That's probably your best bet. That's to bad you gotta do that though. Do you have a lot to salt? Lots or walks?


Got lots and sidewalks.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1901708 said:


> Yeah....I'm about to jump in the truck and see if he's at his place.


I'm on your side of town if you need help. I just need to get to WBL by 6.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Takes about 2~2.5 hours to run through both lots and walks with little to no shoveling and just salt.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;1901711 said:


> If this keeps up till 3 I'm gonna have a 1" in Rogers on one lot blocked by wind


Looks like a few hours of snow left...we might be right at the nose......snowing decent here now.


----------



## BossPlow614

I have just about an inch here.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1901713 said:


> I'm on your side of town if you need help. I just need to get to WBL by 6.


Thanks man, I hate to tie you up though. Will let know soon here


----------



## NorthernProServ

BossPlow614;1901716 said:


> I have just about an inch here.


Shoot, maybe I should stop worrying about salt and get ready to plow.....


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1901716 said:


> I have just about an inch here.


Can still see parts of the road here


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone else have close to an inch?


----------



## NorthernProServ

Tail end is nearing Elk River it appears....although it's sliding more S/SE vs. straight E


----------



## Polarismalibu

Looks like I'll be trying the kage out after all


----------



## NorthernProServ

Accu is up to 1.8" for Xmas Eve.


----------



## wizardsr

qualitycut;1901720 said:


> Anyone else have close to an inch?


I haven't seen anything even close to that, from Brooklyn Park to Plymouth to crystal. Everything so far just has a coating, and a lot of areas are blown clear. Slick as heck though!


----------



## qualitycut

wizardsr;1901724 said:


> I haven't seen anything even close to that, from Brooklyn Park to Plymouth to crystal. Everything so far just has a coating, and a lot of areas are blown clear. Slick as heck though!


Same here, wondering were they are seeing that much


----------



## NorthernProServ

Oh look! Employee of the month just checked in.....

Jeremy, I should be good.....thanks for the offer though man!!


----------



## wizardsr

qualitycut;1901725 said:


> Same here, wondering were they are seeing that much


Probably measuring the drifts next to the curbs...


----------



## CGLC

1/2 inch on the ground 3/4 inch on the truck and deck (where the wind hasn't blown it off) Maplewood.


----------



## andersman02

qualitycut;1901725 said:


> Same here, wondering were they are seeing that much


Yeah my jimmies were rustling when you said that,

Just checked 1/3" here. Still coming down at an angle


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1901725 said:


> Same here, wondering were they are seeing that much


I measured in my driveway & in the street.


----------



## NorthernProServ

12 phone calls in a row did the trick !!!


----------



## qualitycut

wizardsr;1901727 said:


> Probably measuring the drifts next to the curbs...


Yea 95 percent of the lots going to have a dusting at best.


----------



## qualitycut

andersman02;1901729 said:


> Yeah my jimmies were rustling when you said that,
> 
> Just checked 1/3" here. Still coming down at an angle


Thats about the same here. Hopefully quits soon.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

wizardsr;1901727 said:


> Probably measuring the drifts next to the curbs...


This.

Northtown mall area, couple of guys plowing. McDonalds at 81st and University in Fridley.

1/2" here. Didn't leave a ridge at Hanson / HWY 10.

Some people plowing. Must be curb lines.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1901734 said:


> This.
> 
> Northtown mall area, couple of guys plowing. McDonalds at 81st and University in Fridley.
> 
> 1/2" here. Didn't leave a ridge at Hanson / HWY 10.
> 
> Some people plowing. Must be curb lines.


Sss must have used his fancy ruler.


----------



## qualitycut

How heavy was the snow in that green blob?


----------



## wizardsr

LwnmwrMan22;1901734 said:


> This.
> 
> Northtown mall area, couple of guys plowing. McDonalds at 81st and University in Fridley.
> 
> 1/2" here. Didn't leave a ridge at Hanson / HWY 10.
> 
> Some people plowing. Must be curb lines.


Yep, plows are staying in the shop, employees are staying home, just me and a date with the 550 this morning.


----------



## ringahding1

Nice Looking truck!!! 
*Only ONE problem, it is not YOUR TRUCK!! *
Pretty close to home to be startin somethin you most definitely cannot handle, BOY(S)

http://yardbros.com/promotions.html


----------



## cbservicesllc

wizardsr;1901724 said:


> I haven't seen anything even close to that, from Brooklyn Park to Plymouth to crystal. Everything so far just has a coating, and a lot of areas are blown clear. Slick as heck though!


This....... lots of wind "drifting"... That's it...


----------



## MNPLOWCO

0.25" on the hard and 0.35" on the garbage cans.
Minnetonka 101 and 7 area. Windy and light flakes falling. Looks like a
"no go" for me. I might go check a couple of side walks but that's it.....might.


----------



## cbservicesllc

I think I might have a half inch on the downwind side of my driveway...


----------



## qualitycut

MNPLOWCO;1901740 said:


> 0.25" on the hard and 0.35" on the garbage cans.
> Minnetonka 101 and 7 area. Windy and light flakes falling. Looks like a
> "no go" for me. I might go check a couple of side walks but that's it.....might.


Yea, i might have an inch if i go an measure the curb.


----------



## qualitycut

ringahding1;1901738 said:


> Nice Looking truck!!!
> *Only ONE problem, it is not YOUR TRUCK!! *
> Pretty close to home to be startin somethin you most definitely cannot handle, BOY(S)
> 
> http://yardbros.com/promotions.html


Whos that....


----------



## qualitycut

Green broke up just as it got here


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1901722 said:


> Looks like I'll be trying the kage out after all


So you ended up with 1" on the one that's sheltered? Looks like all my stuff has blown off...


----------



## qualitycut

Im going to go for a drive but not hooking plow up.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1901743 said:


> Whos that....


Another contributor to this thread... I'm not getting involved...  :realmad:


----------



## djagusch

cbservicesllc;1901747 said:


> Another contributor to this thread... I'm not getting involved...  :realmad:


All I can say if it's not the person truck why would they use a picture with a ford in it!


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;1901748 said:


> All I can say if it's not the person truck why would they use a picture with a ford in it!


Cause they wish they had one ? Lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1901748 said:


> All I can say if it's not the person truck why would they use a picture with a ford in it!


This is one smart poster right here.


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;1901748 said:


> All I can say if it's not the person truck why would they use a picture with a ford in it!





LwnmwrMan22;1901750 said:


> This is one smart poster right here.


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;1901749 said:


> Cause they wish they had one ? Lol


They must of been drunk to wish that.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

qualitycut;1901746 said:


> Im going to go for a drive but not hooking plow up.


I'm heading out as well to do some lot checks. I'll be in Hopkins and Eden Prairie and I will shoot out some measurement. Wonder if I will get pull over for my tape measurer?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

djagusch;1901748 said:


> All I can say if it's not the person truck why would they use a picture with a ford in it!


Actually shows 2 fords on their website. The new dark one and a older white one


----------



## qualitycut

Roads looks like waves


----------



## djagusch

jimslawnsnow;1901756 said:


> Actually shows 2 fords on their website. The new dark one and a older white one


Those college kids like to drink alot!


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;1901757 said:


> Roads looks like waves


Difts acting like a wash board road?


----------



## qualitycut

0-4 inches on 1st lot


----------



## qualitycut

Slid up a hill


----------



## ringahding1

djagusch;1901748 said:


> All I can say if it's not the person truck why would they use a picture with a ford in it!


Exactly!!! Why would you not STEAL this photo instead? drrrrr


----------



## ringahding1

jimslawnsnow;1901756 said:


> Actually shows 2 fords on their website. The new dark one and a older white one


Probably stolen too....their FaceBook page has a POS red truck! Could not use that on their website, I guess...

https://www.facebook.com/YardBrosOutdoors

YEAH I AM GOING THERE!!!!


----------



## BossPlow614

jimslawnsnow;1901756 said:


> Actually shows 2 fords on their website. The new dark one and a older white one


The white one is a stock image. Seen it on countless websites actually. And on direct mail pieces.

That is a reason I put a watermark with my company name/logo on every picture of anything that shows our work or equipment online.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

After seeing the Facebook page I know who it is now. Shows they have or had a Chevy 1500


----------



## MNPLOWCO

0.3" Hopkins main street.


----------



## andersman02

Heading out for salt


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Lot of plow trucks heading towards the cities. Where are they going????


----------



## andersman02

I will say I've used that white ford pic for about a week before I took pics of our stuff. Lots people use it and photo shop there logo on it.

I'm wondering if he found that on google...


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1901771 said:


> Lot of plow trucks heading towards the cities. Where are they going????


To drive by their lots


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Everyone here should pit the red Ford on their website.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1901774 said:


> Everyone here should pit the red Ford on their website.


Yea i mean auto bodys use your pics all the time.


----------



## qualitycut

I hope these people plowing are per time wow


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Hopkins Main Street, the actual street, is less than 0.25" Eden Prairie at Prairie Center Drive, 212, 494 is barely noticeable on a few lots.I can't get a measurement because there is asphalt showing throughout the lot.


----------



## ringahding1

LwnmwrMan22;1901774 said:


> Everyone here should pit the red Ford on their website.


Or LIKE their page and Post Photos of our equipment there. And ask them if they would like to use any of our photos for their website :laughing:


----------



## MNPLOWCO

funny, I am at an intersection Eden Prairie and I'm looking around and I see no less than 9 plow trucks operating all around me private contractorsin various lots scraping the dusting off of various lots. I've never seen so many trucks out here on a non event.


----------



## qualitycut

MNPLOWCO;1901779 said:


> funny, I am at an intersection Eden Prairie and I'm looking around and I see no less than 9 plow trucks operating all around me private contractorsin various lots scraping the dusting off of various lots. I've never seen so many trucks out here on a non event.


Same here, crazy


----------



## ringahding1

qualitycut;1901776 said:


> I hope these people plowing are per time wow


We have quite a few per pushes, so we are heading out to scrape so we don't have to use as much de-icer. We only have around a 1/2", but pure ice underneath


----------



## hansenslawncare

Less than half an inch in Woodbury ...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone with properties up and down 65. It's the most snow I've found. Almost like it trained down 65. Literally 2 miles east or west it's not plowable.


----------



## Martinson9

Woke up at 3. Measured .75 inch on driveway and street in front of my house. Had 1.0 on my patio table I use for quick measurements. Figured we better go do one inch accounts. I live about 1.25 miles SW of Ridgedale. Went to our shop. Checked a lot next to shop and it was about .5 inch. Drove to St. Louis park off 394 had a max of .5 with some bare spots. I guess I could have stayed in bed. I'm still surprised by how much is on my driveway and street.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Wherever channel 9 is it looked like quite a bit of snow. They were behind a city plow and showed grass was covered too


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1901788 said:


> Wherever channel 9 is it looked like quite a bit of snow. They were behind a city plow and showed grass was covered too


Same thing here but not much actually.


----------



## Polarismalibu

That kage is awesome! I could have played in that thing for hours


----------



## unit28

That map i showed with 10 mm.....

We have 1,3 isanti


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

38th Ave NE. St. Anthony.

About 1.6".

Called a guy in. This one is too big for me to plow and still get the rest of the salting done.

Then he can shovel my walks in WBL.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This is the place to play around with that Kage since you're out and about.......


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1901796 said:


> This is the place to play around with that Kage since you're out and about.......


Yeah minus the two hour drive to get there. If it's the place I'm thinking a kage would do you a lot of good there. And your schools on the tractor would work really well


----------



## qualitycut

Who's this traffic girl on 4!! Legs! !


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1901794 said:


> 38th Ave NE. St. Anthony.
> 
> About 1.6".
> 
> Called a guy in. This one is too big for me to plow and still get the rest of the salting done.
> 
> Then he can shovel my walks in WBL.


Your ruler broke? Dont look like that much

I believe you just dont look like it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1901800 said:


> Your ruler broke? Dont look like that much
> 
> I believe you just dont look like it.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1901801 said:


>


Now that area does.


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone hear an official total?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1901802 said:


> Now that area does.


This is where you did the trees and those plants that time.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1901804 said:


> This is where you did the trees and those plants that time.


Yea i plowed it this year once too. That first pic just didnt look like an inch even.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Amazing.... You guys talking about a dusting getting plowed in Eden Prairie, yet here I am with easily over an inch of snow and absolutely zero is getting plowed around me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

23° breezy flurries.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1901810 said:


> 23° breezy flurries.


Good morning!!


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1901790 said:


> That kage is awesome! I could have played in that thing for hours


 I gave you a place within 5 minutes you can play around with it lol


----------



## MNPLOWCO

qualitycut;1901803 said:


> Anyone hear an official total?


Sven, Sven, the weather man said " 1/2 inch in the metro " but I know he is NOT
official....but he quotes the airport a lot.


----------



## SnowGuy73

My one account is done, driveway shoveled.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Maybe 3/4" here.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

SnowGuy73;1901818 said:


> My one account is done, driveway shoveled.


Your whole crew of "one" got you done!


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1901819 said:


> Maybe 3/4" here.


That's what was in Chaska too.
Definitely more than waconia.


----------



## TKLAWN

MNPLOWCO;1901817 said:


> Sven, Sven, the weather man said " 1/2 inch in the metro " but I know he is NOT
> official....but he quotes the airport a lot.


And his ruler is rainbow colored.


----------



## andersman02

Around bloom had no moor then 1", I'd say maybe.5 actually fell


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1901799 said:


> Who's this traffic girl on 4!! Legs! !


Blonde or brunette? There's two of them.


----------



## TKLAWN

BossPlow614;1901825 said:


> Blonde or brunette? There's two of them.


Traffic girl, Ali Lucia.

Don Lucia's daughter I believe.

Damn she does look good today!


----------



## SnowGuy73

4,5, and 9 all say above freezing for the weekend.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1901826 said:


> Traffic girl, Ali Lucia.
> 
> Don Lucia's daughter I believe.
> 
> Damn she does look good today!


Short dresses!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Brickman talked snow Monday and Tuesday next week.


----------



## ryde307

We plowed/scraped 20 or so lots this morning. None had a solid inch. Most 1/2 or less. We scraped to use less salt. Lots of ice out there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1901837 said:


> We plowed/scraped 20 or so lots this morning. None had a solid inch. Most 1/2 or less. We scraped to use less salt. Lots of ice out there.


What I've been doing too. Too much ice under to just throw salt.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1901839 said:


> What I've been doing too. Too much ice under to just throw salt.


Same here, all of are 1"ers are getting done then salted.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1901839 said:


> What I've been doing too. Too much ice under to just throw salt.


This....... .


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1901825 said:


> Blonde or brunette? There's two of them.


Brunette, if I remember correctly the blonde is even better looking.


----------



## mnlefty

SnowGuy73;1901818 said:


> My one account is done, driveway shoveled.


I haven't tackled my one account yet, but Mrs lefty leaves in 5 minutes so I have all day to get it done. Been sporting a really bad back so it could take all day...


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnlefty;1901846 said:


> I haven't tackled my one account yet, but Mrs lefty leaves in 5 minutes so I have all day to get it done. Been sporting a really bad back so it could take all day...


I wanted to get mine done before she left, didn't want tire tracks in my driveway!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Half inch at best in the last few feet "downwind" on my driveway...


----------



## mnlefty

SnowGuy73;1901848 said:


> I wanted to get mine done before she left, didn't want tire tracks in my driveway!


Thought about that but I figured with the underneath being a little frozen and crusty it probably won't get perfectly clean anyway. And I don't want to have too much fun too early...


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnlefty;1901855 said:


> Thought about that but I figured with the underneath being a little frozen and crusty it probably won't get perfectly clean anyway. And I don't want to have too much fun too early...


Haha.

Maybe I should have waited too, now I have nothing to do today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1901856 said:


> Haha.
> 
> Maybe I should have waited too, now I have nothing to do today.


Maybe a nap.....


----------



## Bill1090

32* just some light flurries.


----------



## Bill1090

Local station says looking like a clipper coming in on the 23rd. Could bring our white Christmas.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1901860 said:


> Local station says looking like a clipper coming in on the 23rd. Could bring our white Christmas.


Hope so, for here too!


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1901844 said:


> Brunette, if I remember correctly the blonde is even better looking.


It's a tough call on that one.


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1901868 said:


> It's a tough call on that one.


If I'm thinking of the same person that is.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ali is MUCH better looking than the blonde.


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1901870 said:


> If I'm thinking of the same person that is.....


Does the name Kim ring a bell? That's who I'm referring to.


----------



## mnlefty

LwnmwrMan22;1901872 said:


> Ali is MUCH better looking than the blonde.


I liked Natalie better than both.


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1901873 said:


> Does the name Kim ring a bell? That's who I'm referring to.


Kim Lucia?...

That her name?


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnlefty;1901874 said:


> I liked Natalie better than both.


I'm not talking about the blonde on 4 in mornings, she looks like a man.

I meant Don's other daughter.


----------



## mnlefty

SnowGuy73;1901877 said:


> I'm not talking about the blonde on 4 in mornings, she looks like a man.
> 
> I meant Don's other daughter.


Right, Ali Lucia. She does reports and fills in on traffic when Kim Johnson is out. I still preferred Natalie over both. Their new fill in weather gal Kylie is nice too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Flurries again.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Why is NWS hourly still pegging 6pm to 6 am for snow tonight and tomorrow?


----------



## SnowGuy73

MNPLOWCO;1901884 said:


> Why is NWS hourly still pegging 6pm to 6 am for snow tonight and tomorrow?


I'm at 1-3" tonight.


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1901886 said:


> I'm at 1-3" tonight.


I'm still at less than 1/2"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

mnlefty;1901874 said:


> I liked Natalie better than both.


Agreed. I miss Natalie and Jamie sans bangs in the morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO;1901884 said:


> Why is NWS hourly still pegging 6pm to 6 am for snow tonight and tomorrow?


Flurries....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1901886 said:


> I'm at 1-3" tonight.


Mmmm...don't think so.


----------



## banonea

Flurries in Rochester. Out spreading some salt on a few but overall not bad as far as ice here.....


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SnowGuy73;1901886 said:


> I'm at 1-3" tonight.


Look we have someone with the jokes, made me look though....Richard


----------



## skorum03

ringahding1;1901738 said:


> Nice Looking truck!!!
> *Only ONE problem, it is not YOUR FUKKKKIIINN TRUCK!! *
> *Pretty close to home to be startin somethin you most definitely cannot handle, BOY(S)*
> 
> Not sure what you're trying to say by that but sounds somewhat threatening
> 
> http://yardbros.com/promotions.html


You know Ring, you make it sound like I took that picture off of your website, and also make it sound like, (I'm assuming thats your truck) you can see your logo. It's a pretty generic front view picture. But it's been taken down so sorry if that offended you some how.



ringahding1;1901765 said:


> Probably stolen too....their FaceBook page has a POS red truck! Could not use that on their website, I guess...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/YardBrosOutdoors
> 
> YEAH I AM GOING THERE!!!!


This one actually isn't stolen, and actually is my truck. Would I like to have a brand new truck, sure. Let me ask you this, when you had just started your company, did you have all brand new equipment all the time? Or did you have to start somewhere, just like I am?


----------



## skorum03

skorum03;1901902 said:


> You know Ring, you make it sound like I took that picture off of your website, and also make it sound like, (I'm assuming thats your truck) you can see your logo. It's a pretty generic front view picture. But it's been taken down so sorry if that offended you some how.
> 
> This one actually isn't stolen, and actually is my truck. Would I like to have a brand new truck, sure. Let me ask you this, when you had just started your company, did you have all brand new equipment all the time? Or did you have to start somewhere, just like I am?


So anyways, I'm going to go out and plow a few places in my POS truck now, hopefully it makes it through all this snow since its such a POS


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1901898 said:


> Look we have someone with the jokes, made me look though....Richard


Haha!.......


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drum roll please.


ON the deck boards and tops of hockey boards and the ice rink. 1 - 1.24"

ON the front sidewalk a 1/4 to 5/8".

I guess quite a bit melted on the hard surfaces after all. Looks like Christmas again around my hood. All the grassy areas are completely white again.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1901911 said:


> Drum roll please.
> 
> ON the deck boards and tops of hockey boards and the ice rink. 1 - 1.24"
> 
> ON the front sidewalk a 1/4 to 5/8".
> 
> I guess quite a bit melted on the hard surfaces after all. Looks like Christmas again around my hood. All the grassy areas are completely white again.


I didn't officially measure bit that sounds about right for here.


----------



## Bill1090

So looking around for a 1 ton dump. The prices some people are asking for 20 year old trucks with 300,000 miles is outrageous!


----------



## Bill1090

Looks like some of the town roads are starting to ice up. 31*


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1901923 said:


> So looking around for a 1 ton dump. The prices some people are asking for 20 year old trucks with 300,000 miles is outrageous!


SSS has one for sale.


----------



## banonea

SnowGuy73;1901930 said:


> SSS has one for sale.


I have one as well depending on what you are looking for


----------



## SnowGuy73

Just heard on the scanner...

Skid-steer door stolen in Shakopee last night


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1901930 said:


> SSS has one for sale.


Oh yeah I forgot about that.

SSS mind posting it up if you still got it?


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;1901931 said:


> I have one as well depending on what you are looking for


What do ya got?


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1901933 said:


> Just heard on the scanner...
> 
> Skid-steer door stolen in Shakopee last night


What is it with people stealing those???


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;1901936 said:


> What do ya got?


1989 f350 dump box. 56,000 miles. It has rust, but is a solid truck. I have had it for about 10 years and in that time it has never failed me. Asking $7000.00 obo


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;1901938 said:


> What is it with people stealing those???


Its winter and cold......


----------



## cbservicesllc

skorum03;1901904 said:


> So anyways, I'm going to go out and plow a few places in my POS truck now, hopefully it makes it through all this snow since its such a POS


I'm sure you'll be fine... blue oval power!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1901938 said:


> What is it with people stealing those???


Guessing.... Easy to take, easy to resell.


----------



## banonea

SnowGuy73;1901944 said:


> Guessing.... Easy to take, easy to resell.


Yep on both.......


----------



## OC&D

I suppose I should think about shoveling my walks. I have about 1" on my wooden back steps. It looks to be far less on my walks.


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;1901941 said:


> 1989 f350 dump box. 56,000 miles. It has rust, but is a solid truck. I have had it for about 10 years and in that time it has never failed me. Asking $7000.00 obo


Might be an option. Little older then I was hoping for though.


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;1901950 said:


> Might be an option. Little older then I was hoping for though.


Cool let me know


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1901944 said:


> Guessing.... Easy to take, easy to resell.


Just figured they would take the whole thing. Go big or go home kinda thing.


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;1901953 said:


> Cool let me know


Pictures might help..


----------



## TKLAWN

Bill1090;1901938 said:


> What is it with people stealing those???


Has to be other plow guys out and about at 2am and Somone else's skid not being used.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill, pm your email and I send some pics and info. 97 chevy with a 9' western straight blade. 120,000 I think. $5800.00 b.o.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1901957 said:


> Bill, pm your email and I send some pics and info. 97 chevy with a 9' western straight blade. 120,000 I think. $5800.00 b.o.


Pictures might help..


----------



## SnowGuy73

..


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;1901957 said:


> Bill, pm your email and I send some pics and info. 97 chevy with a 9' western straight blade. 120,000 I think. $5800.00 b.o.


Sent....I think?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1901954 said:


> Just figured they would take the whole thing. Go big or go home kinda thing.


Probably less jail time, plus skids have serial numbers too. To much work to resell


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1901955 said:


> Pictures might help..


Saw his on CL a while back when I was looking. Same ones he posted on here


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;1901967 said:


> Sent....I think?


Yep, you should have my email by now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1901972 said:


> Saw his on CL a while back when I was looking. Same ones he posted on here


Oh, I never saw them. I'm just bored and like pictures.. Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1901933 said:


> Just heard on the scanner...
> 
> Skid-steer door stolen in Shakopee last night


Better not be one of mine!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1901978 said:


> Better not be one of mine!


Negative, Southbridge area.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Link to banos

http://rmn.craigslist.org/cto/4766677710.html


----------



## Drakeslayer

jimslawnsnow;1901970 said:


> Probably less jail time, plus skids have serial numbers too. To much work to resell


NO titles on them though. First guy with cash usually gets them!


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;1901974 said:


> Yep, you should have my email by now.


Got it....


----------



## Bill1090

Down to 29*


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;1901986 said:


> Down to 29*


I'm at 20º. Time to flood the rink again.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1901986 said:


> Down to 29*


20 degrees here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1901989 said:


> 20 degrees here.


Making ice. Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

----------------


----------



## SnowGuy73

############


----------



## SnowGuy73

8"...

Bring it on!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1901995 said:


> 8"...
> 
> Bring it on!


Marler has on his face book next week doesn't look promising.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1901995 said:


> 8"...
> 
> Bring it on!


That will change.....


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1901994 said:


> ############


I like the looks of that!


----------



## Bill1090

Must be ice on some cell towers. I'm getting terrible service today. Data for 5 mins then none for 10.


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1901994 said:


> ############


Perhaps the stuff showing up way out on the meteo?


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1901997 said:


> Marler has on his face book next week doesn't look promising.


Doh K.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1902002 said:


> Perhaps the stuff showing up way out on the meteo?


Yup.

1-3" tonight.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

being sick is almost like a vacation. sitting in work out pants on the couch and its almost noon. doesn't look much different for later today or tomorrow


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1901995 said:


> 8"...
> 
> Bring it on!


Definitely worth watching. Depending on whether the gfs or the Euro the timing is different and so is the track but the storm could be big. I just hope its not on Christmas eve or day. One of them has snow on the 23rd which would be alright I guess.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1902010 said:


> Yup.
> 
> 1-3" tonight.


Does your forecast really say 1-3". I see nothing but flurries.


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;1902012 said:


> Definitely worth watching. Depending on whether the gfs or the Euro the timing is different and so is the track but the storm could be big. I just hope its not on Christmas eve or day. One of them has snow on the 23rd which would be alright I guess.


I kind of like snow on Christmas. Just makes it better when there's snow falling outside for some reason. Plus most of my stuff is residential so I usually pick up a couple accounts since they see me and need their driveway cleared for family coming over.


----------



## ringahding1

SnowGuy73;1901994 said:


> ############


Sounds good to me!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1902013 said:


> Does your forecast really say 1-3". I see nothing but flurries.


That is what I'm seeing... But very strong gradient, dry air, warm air aloft, bad leftover Chinese for lunch, and I high bust potential are all factors!


----------



## qualitycut

All that snow shown on meteo is going up while its about 32 degrees.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1902026 said:


> All that snow shown on meteo is going up while its about 32 degrees.


And? It can snow when the surface is above freezing. I've seen flakes at 40º before.


----------



## OC&D

Ok. I'm gonna get off my ass and shovel the sidewalks and make a run to the grocery store.

I love making jerky, but cleaning the grilles for the dehydrator afterwards sucks.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;1902016 said:


> I kind of like snow on Christmas. Just makes it better when there's snow falling outside for some reason. Plus most of my stuff is residential so I usually pick up a couple accounts since they see me and need their driveway cleared for family coming over.


I don't really mind either. We have several Churches as well as apartment buildings that would need to be done but for the most part our stuff can sit and wait for a day or more.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1902012 said:


> Definitely worth watching. Depending on whether the gfs or the Euro the timing is different and so is the track but the storm could be big. I just hope its not on Christmas eve or day. One of them has snow on the 23rd which would be alright I guess.


I talked about this yesterday


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1902035 said:


> I talked about this yesterday


Yes you did...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1902038 said:


> Yes you did...


Being this far out there's plenty of time for a shift one way or another


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Other than light snow on the 10th of Jan., AccuWeather doesn't show any snow for me.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1902045 said:


> Being this far out there's plenty of time for a shift one way or another


Oh I'm sure it will move a bunch. Yesterdays storm when it first showed up 10+ days ago shot more or less straight east through Iowa originally. Not exactly what happened last night.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1902046 said:


> Other than light snow on the 10th of Jan., AccuWeather doesn't show any snow for me.


if you don't get to much snow this winter, I bet you'll have customers want to re do their contracts. or want money back


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1902049 said:


> Oh I'm sure it will move a bunch. Yesterdays storm when it first showed up 10+ days ago shot more or less straight east through Iowa originally. Not exactly what happened last night.


it looked similar to a summer rain. when we needed it dried up before getting here. same thing last night. seems to hit a wall when it gets to 35. I am glad that we didn't get much with the sickness in the house


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1902050 said:


> if you don't get to much snow this winter, I bet you'll have customers want to re do their contracts. or want money back


I already have it in most of the agreements that less than 30" of snow, they get a credit on the first month's lawn at a rate of 20%.

Over 80" of snow, we get an extra 20%.

Credit so I'm not out writing checks back.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1902056 said:


> I already have it in most of the agreements that less than 30" of snow, they get a credit on the first month's lawn at a rate of 20%.
> 
> Over 80" of snow, we get an extra 20%.
> 
> Credit so I'm not out writing checks back.


but..........with your luck.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1902056 said:


> I already have it in most of the agreements that less than 30" of snow, they get a credit on the first month's lawn at a rate of 20%.
> 
> Over 80" of snow, we get an extra 20%.
> 
> Credit so I'm not out writing checks back.


And you already have 10 inches or so


----------



## qualitycut

Couple taps to the blower motor and she's working again


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1902012 said:


> Definitely worth watching. Depending on whether the gfs or the Euro the timing is different and so is the track but the storm could be big. I just hope its not on Christmas eve or day. One of them has snow on the 23rd which would be alright I guess.


I'll put myself in this camp...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1902049 said:


> Oh I'm sure it will move a bunch. Yesterdays storm when it first showed up 10+ days ago shot more or less straight east through Iowa originally. Not exactly what happened last night.


No, when it first first showed up, it was all the way down in TX.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1902056 said:


> I already have it in most of the agreements that less than 30" of snow, they get a credit on the first month's lawn at a rate of 20%.
> 
> Over 80" of snow, we get an extra 20%.
> 
> Credit so I'm not out writing checks back.


This, same here... except I use 24" and 72"... but we convert to per plow, not another 20%


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1902056 said:


> I already have it in most of the agreements that less than 30" of snow, they get a credit on the first month's lawn at a rate of 20%.
> 
> Over 80" of snow, we get an extra 20%.
> 
> Credit so I'm not out writing checks back.


Thats a good way to do it, I never thought of that. I do it where if we get less than 2" in a month or more than 14" in a month, 30% is either added or subtracted depending on what happens.


----------



## SnowGuy73

0.7" officially at msp, 1.1" at nws in chanhassen.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1902059 said:


> And you already have 10 inches or so


I'll take another (22) snows like last night.

We are already at 12". My schools are at 1.5" trigger.

Theoretically, if we got another (22) 1" snowfalls, I could go all winter with plowing the schools 2 times, and not have to return any money.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1902070 said:


> I'll take another (22) snows like last night.
> 
> We are already at 12". My schools are at 1.5" trigger.
> 
> Theoretically, if we got another (22) 1" snowfalls, I could go all winter with plowing the schools 2 times, and not have to return any money.


But if we got three inch snows wouldnt you need to plow or no?


----------



## banonea

SnowGuy73;1901955 said:


> Pictures might help..


I am going to get some up here later this afternoon


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1901957 said:


> Bill, pm your email and I send some pics and info. 97 chevy with a 9' western straight blade. 120,000 I think. $5800.00 b.o.


I personally have seen the truck bill, it's damn nice. If I had the extra funds I would I want it right now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1902074 said:


> But if we got three inch snows wouldnt you need to plow or no?


If it snowed every 5 days like it did last night, we would be over 30" of snow and I would have plowed (1) 9" snowfall, and one 2" snowfall.

And the 2" would have been on a day they didn't have school.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1902074 said:


> But if we got three inch snows wouldnt you need to plow or no?


Or do you mean (3) 1" snows back to back to back?

In that case, no. I have it spelled out that 1.5" or more accumulates in a 24 hour period. If it stops snowing for more than 6 hours, that a new 24 hour period.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I think I might have pushed it on how fresh the Pizza Hut pasta was that I reheated when I got home at 11. 

This didn't take long, I'd better not get any salt calls any time soon.



Good thing the family isn't home for another 3-4 hours.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1902078 said:


> If it snowed every 5 days like it did last night, we would be over 30" of snow and I would have plowed (1) 9" snowfall, and one 2" snowfall.
> 
> And the 2" would have been on a day they didn't have school.


Oo so you dont plow if it adds up to 1.5 after,a few snows


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like one heck of a storm for Louisiana on Saturday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1902081 said:


> Oo so you dont plow if it adds up to 1.5 after,a few snows


Those, no. They get so packed down, plus the school salts the crap out of them for liability reasons.

I'm sure they are black today.

Even one of the snows we went out at when it was an inch, the schools stayed black the whole time they had so much salt.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1902083 said:


> Those, no. They get so packed down, plus the school salts the crap out of them for liability reasons.
> 
> I'm sure they are black today.
> 
> Even one of the snows we went out at when it was an inch, the schools stayed black the whole time they had so much salt.


O nice. Suprised they don't plow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1902084 said:


> O nice. Suprised they don't plow


No time, too much equipment. Our district farms quite a bit of stuff out.

Looked like the city was plowong the schools in St. Anthony this morning. I thought that was an odd arrangement.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1902086 said:


> No time, too much equipment. Our district farms quite a bit of stuff out.
> 
> Looked like the city was plowong the schools in St. Anthony this morning. I thought that was an odd arrangement.


st Anthony schools has a bunch of equipment for sale on k bid


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1902086 said:


> No time, too much equipment. Our district farms quite a bit of stuff out.
> 
> Looked like the city was plowong the schools in St. Anthony this morning. I thought that was an odd arrangement.


We've done a lot of work for them over the years and I know that city has swept and striped the school lots in the summer. Not sure why they do that but its not always the best looking. It would be a nice compact group of schools to plow.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1902086 said:


> No time, too much equipment. Our district farms quite a bit of stuff out.
> 
> Looked like the city was plowong the schools in St. Anthony this morning. I thought that was an odd arrangement.


I have seen the city doing the igh high school before thought it was weird.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1902088 said:


> We've done a lot of work for them over the years and I know that city has swept and striped the school lots in the summer. Not sure why they do that but its not always the best looking. It would be a nice compact group of schools to plow.


Out here, the city does a bike path from Hwy 8 south to the golf course, except in front of the school. The school is responsible for the bike path. Never understood that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm not sure I would be comfortable with the city plowing the schools. Too many people with hands controlling property taxes working together.

I would like to know what St. Anthony city gets paid from St. Anthony schools and to compare prices.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1902087 said:


> st Anthony schools has a bunch of equipment for sale on k bid


Could you send me a link. I searched and couldn't find it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I suppose I should go to bed. 1 hour of sleep since 4 am yesterday is catching up to me.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1902091 said:


> I have seen the city doing the igh high school before thought it was weird.


That's weird. I thought those ones were up for bid. Could be wrong. Just out of curiosity, I'll ask the head guy when I talk to him next.



LwnmwrMan22;1902094 said:


> I'm not sure I would be comfortable with the city plowing the schools. Too many people with hands controlling property taxes working together.
> 
> I would like to know what St. Anthony city gets paid from St. Anthony schools and to compare prices.


The thing about st. anthony is that besides one school the rest are all located on the same land as all the other city buildings. And in between them is a whole bunch of pathways tying everything together. One section we paved and the district wanted it wider to get a plow truck down. I assumed they had a pickup or something.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1902094 said:


> I'm not sure I would be comfortable with the city plowing the schools. Too many people with hands controlling property taxes working together.
> 
> I would like to know what St. Anthony city gets paid from St. Anthony schools and to compare prices.


I would have thought misty cities plow their schools. Hudson does at least


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1902101 said:


> I would have thought misty cities plow their schools. Hudson does at least


They are separate entities. It would be like ringading plowing for you.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1902096 said:


> Could you send me a link. I searched and couldn't find it.


woops. all these drugs and fever. swore it said st Anthony. this is what I saw

https://www.k-bid.com/auction/3988


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1902100 said:


> That's weird. I thought those ones were up for bid. Could be wrong. Just out of curiosity, I'll ask the head guy when I talk to him next.
> 
> The thing about st. anthony is that besides one school the rest are all located on the same land as all the other city buildings. And in between them is a whole bunch of pathways tying everything together. One section we paved and the district wanted it wider to get a plow truck down. I assumed they had a pickup or something.


Was last year so could be. Usually district did it


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1902104 said:


> They are separate entities. It would be like ringading plowing for you.


...........


----------



## qualitycut

Why do all the damn gifts the gf wants have to be at stores at the mall of America. Hate that place this time of year.


----------



## Bill1090

Wow hello Giada!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;1902129 said:


> Wow hello Giada!


Good ol daytime tv!


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1902120 said:


> Why do all the damn gifts the gf wants have to be at stores at the mall of America. Hate that place this time of year.


What does she want?


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1902097 said:


> I suppose I should go to bed. 1 hour of sleep since 4 am yesterday is catching up to me.


Same here.... I feel like ass burgers!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1902120 said:


> Why do all the damn gifts the gf wants have to be at stores at the mall of America. Hate that place this time of year.


What a guy goes through for a piece of tail


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1902120 said:


> Why do all the damn gifts the gf wants have to be at stores at the mall of America. Hate that place this time of year.


You actually buy her what she wants?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1902136 said:


> You actually buy her what she wants?


He's whipped!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That 150' run out to the mailbox in my bikini briefs woke me up. I'm good for another 2 hours of PS4.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Oh oh. Novak's take on next weeks system


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1902140 said:


> That 150' run out to the mailbox in my bikini briefs woke me up. I'm good for another 2 hours of PS4.


Thank you for that. Now I'll have nightmares.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1902132 said:


> What does she want?


Some boots, clothes. Sent screen shots from pintresr so i even have to try and figure out what the cafe is. Cant be easy


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1902136 said:


> You actually buy her what she wants?


Yes then it takes most the guess work out of what to get. Im going to try and order it all online.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1902140 said:


> That 150' run out to the mailbox in my bikini briefs woke me up. I'm good for another 2 hours of PS4.


Geez, hope you at least had some checks in there.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1902143 said:


> Some boots, clothes. Sent screen shots from pintresr so i even have to try and figure out what the cafe is. Cant be easy


Victoria secret Gift card, problem solved


----------



## qualitycut

Yes, boot hockey canceled for tonight


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1902146 said:


> Geez, hope you at least had some checks in there.


Mail wasn't here yet.

Think I'll do a leisurely stroll next time.


----------



## Doughboy12

Snow flakes gently wafting.... This happening now.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;1902151 said:


> Snow flakes gently wafting.... This happening now.


We have maybe 8-10 falling per minute. We have a company that'll be out soon with brooms and salt


----------



## banonea

skorum03;1902068 said:


> Thats a good way to do it, I never thought of that. I do it where if we get less than 2" in a month or more than 14" in a month, 30% is either added or subtracted depending on what happens.


I don't give a credit or charge extra on my monthly contracts. I figure if they're taking a rest that we're not going to have anything, Then I'm taking a rest then we're going to get lamb blasted. In the years I've been doing plowing I've only had one customer dropped because they did not feel that they got their money's worth in one season. explain to him that it was not something they would seek instant savings in one year, they went with somebody else the next year and ended up getting screwed to the tune of almost $20,000.00. They came back to us the following year, started whining because again,he didn't think he was getting his money's worth, dropped him and made him get somebody else to plow.......I got no time for b***** people


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1902140 said:


> That 150' run out to the mailbox in my bikini briefs woke me up. I'm good for another 2 hours of PS4.


The normal site rule does NOT apply to this situation... I will take your word on it....!!!!


----------



## OC&D

At least one of the assclowns that plows some of the alleys in my neighborhood actually plowed this morning. The jerk off is making me look bad. :realmad:


----------



## banonea

Not sure what happen, but someone is not having a good day. ...


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1902156 said:


> At least one of the assclowns that plows some of the alleys in my neighborhood actually plowed this morning. The jerk off is making me look bad. :realmad:


Thats what pisses me off. They plow the lot next to mine last night and i look like an idiot


----------



## qualitycut

I need to find a portable so i can do some fishing.


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;1902157 said:


> Not sure what happen, but someone is not having a good day. ...


Was the bus smashed up or just getting towed?


----------



## MNPLOWCO

BEST GUESS. Left wing on XLS frozen. Rain freeze maybe. Had heat applied
for an hour and no go. When you press the left wing the blade lifts a bit.
Solenoid ? or frozen. Pressure looks like it's bypassing to lift ram a bit.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;1902159 said:


> I need to find a portable so i can do some fishing.


Fleet farm had some on sale last week. Clam Keni I think.


----------



## qualitycut

MNPLOWCO;1902161 said:


> BEST GUESS. Left wing on XLS frozen. Rain freeze maybe. Had heat applied
> for an hour and no go. When you press the left wing the blade lifts a bit.
> Solenoid ? or frozen. Pressure looks like it's bypassing to lift ram a bit.


Sounds like a ground. My blizzard was acting like that earlier


----------



## MNPLOWCO

qualitycut;1902168 said:


> Sounds like a ground. My blizzard was acting like that earlier


Even though the entire plow works otherwise..up/down/ left/ right/ right wing extend/ right wing retract.?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone looking for a husband and wife shoveling team in the **** Rapids area?



Email I got from my ad....


Hi, My Husband and I are interested in the snow removal positions. We have a vehicle and a 4x6 trailor. Do you offer a respectful and drug free work environment? We went out to work at 2:30 this am with a company in **** Rapids, only to find we were riding with a crazy person all methed up. Needless to say, we donated our time with the first job and then took a cab back to our car. We work very well independently. If this sounds like what you are looking for, give us a call.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1902177 said:


> Anyone looking for a husband and wife shoveling team in the **** Rapids area?


Will they relocate? Just can't get anyone. Set up interviews and no shows or excuses why they can't make interview


----------



## BossPlow614

Here's an email I got last night, about 11pm before the snow began to stick. For the record, we did install new sod on a few areas in her lawn and built a couple retaining walls back in September. She's also one of my best full service maintenance customers. 

"
xxxx,

Since the snow has now melted, would it be possible for you to stop by and try to make the corner of my lawn look a bit better.

The newly planted grass was ripped up when you cleaned my driveway back in November. I’m a bit concerned this will continue to happen – the grass will never really start roots if it gets ripped up.



Thank you,
xxxxx
"


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1901994 said:


> ############


I'm liking that forecast!!


----------



## qualitycut

MNPLOWCO;1902175 said:


> Even though the entire plow works otherwise..up/down/ left/ right/ right wing extend/ right wing retract.?


Oooo i didnt see that part. Check the round magnetic deals by the pump. A wrench should stick to it when hitting the controller.


----------



## Ranger620

MNPLOWCO;1902161 said:


> BEST GUESS. Left wing on XLS frozen. Rain freeze maybe. Had heat applied
> for an hour and no go. When you press the left wing the blade lifts a bit.
> Solenoid ? or frozen. Pressure looks like it's bypassing to lift ram a bit.


If everything else works it wont be the solenoid. My best guess two things electrical or hydrolic. First find the wires that control that wing. test them and follow them back to make sure there not cut or anything. Check the controller. Otherwise its in the hydrolics. Check the valves. Change fluid, clean valves. Really all thats could be wrong. I'm not real familiar with the xls but they are all kinda the same. Pick one and start eliminating.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1902143 said:


> Some boots, clothes. *Sent screen shots from* *pintresr* so i even have to try and figure out what the cafe is. Cant be easy


I have absolutely no idea what that is either. My wife also wants boots...those ugly cafe'ing Ugg ones. I don't think I'll be able to bring myself to buy them. They're just hideous.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1902180 said:


> Here's an email I got last night, about 11pm before the snow began to stick. For the record, we did install new sod on a few areas in her lawn and built a couple retaining walls back in September. She's also one of my best full service maintenance customers.
> 
> "
> xxxx,
> 
> Since the snow has now melted, would it be possible for you to stop by and try to make the corner of my lawn look a bit better.
> 
> The newly planted grass was ripped up when you cleaned my driveway back in November. I'm a bit concerned this will continue to happen - the grass will never really start roots if it gets ripped up.
> 
> Thank you,
> xxxxx
> "


Did you tell her that its not going "to really start" till spring


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1902184 said:


> I have absolutely no idea what that is either. My wife also wants boots...those ugly cafe'ing Ugg ones. I don't think I'll be able to bring myself to buy them. They're just hideous.


Screen shots from pintrest****


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BTW, I was serious about those shovelers, if someone wants to contact them, I will pass their info on.

Pretty sure I'm good at this point.


----------



## Camden

MNPLOWCO;1902175 said:


> Even though the entire plow works otherwise..up/down/ left/ right/ right wing extend/ right wing retract.?


A few good posts on this already but one time I was in a hurry to hook up my Wideout and somehow one of the little pins didn't marry up inside the corresponding hole (it slid to the side instead). I didn't have all of my plow functions either and a little bit of panic set in before I figured out what happened. It might be worth unplugging your wires to make sure you didn't do something similar.

Gently wiggle your pins to make sure none of them are broken.


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;1902160 said:


> Was the bus smashed up or just getting towed?


On the highway getting towed


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm not NEARLY in good enough shape to keep running out to the mailbox in my underwear like this.

If I go out there a third time, I'm gonna be sprawled out in the middle of the road poking someone's tires out with my nipples.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1902177 said:


> Anyone looking for a husband and wife shoveling team in the
> 
> Email I got from my ad....
> 
> Hi, My Husband and I are interested in the snow removal positions. We have a vehicle and a 4x6 trailor. Do you offer a respectful and drug free work environment? We went out to work at 2:30 this am with a company in **** Rapids, only to find we were riding with a crazy person all methed up. Needless to say, we donated our time with the first job and then took a cab back to our car. We work very well independently. If this sounds like what you are looking for, give us a call.


Call them now!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Weather channel talking about white christmas right now.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1902198 said:


> Weather channel talking about white christmas right now.


They talking Alaska or Minnesota


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

They said Little Rock AR has the same chance as Minneapolis this year.


----------



## Camden

So I tried teaching a new guy how to run the salt truck this morning. I've been the only one to ever do it but I'm getting bigger and I need to have guys who can do it all.

Here's how my bumper looked after he finished up :crying:


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1902193 said:


> I'm not NEARLY in good enough shape to keep running out to the mailbox in my underwear like this.
> 
> If I go out there a third time, I'm gonna be sprawled out in the middle of the road poking someone's tires out with my nipples.


Uhhhhhh......


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1902185 said:


> Did you tell her that its not going "to really start" till spring


I Haven't replied back yet.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1902201 said:


> So I tried teaching a new guy how to run the salt truck this morning. I've been the only one to ever do it but I'm getting bigger and I need to have guys who can do it all.
> 
> Here's how my bumper looked after he finished up :crying:


Yeah.... Growing pains suck.....


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1902200 said:


> They said Little Rock AR has the same chance as Minneapolis this year.


Well I would consider it white enough now for a white christmas


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;1902201 said:


> So I tried teaching a new guy how to run the salt truck this morning. I've been the only one to ever do it but I'm getting bigger and I need to have guys who can do it all.
> 
> Here's how my bumper looked after he finished up :crying:


Did he at least own up to it or did he get back and tell you he didn't hit anything


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1902201 said:


> So I tried teaching a new guy how to run the salt truck this morning. I've been the only one to ever do it but I'm getting bigger and I need to have guys who can do it all.
> 
> Here's how my bumper looked after he finished up :crying:


When did you hire lwmr


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1902201 said:


> So I tried teaching a new guy how to run the salt truck this morning. I've been the only one to ever do it but I'm getting bigger and I need to have guys who can do it all.
> 
> Here's how my bumper looked after he finished up :crying:


What the? How the?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1902212 said:


> Did he at least own up to it or did he get back and tell you he didn't hit anything


That's what I hate... When you see a dent in the truck and no one knows how it got there.

You wait for 2 weeks for a letter, phone call....


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1902225 said:


> That's what I hate... When you see a dent in the truck and no one knows how it got there.
> 
> You wait for 2 weeks for a letter, phone call....


Yep. One of my worst pet peas.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1902096 said:


> Could you send me a link. I searched and couldn't find it.


I could have yesterday but someone gets crabby when I post them......


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1902201 said:


> So I tried teaching a new guy how to run the salt truck this morning. I've been the only one to ever do it but I'm getting bigger and I need to have guys who can do it all.
> 
> Here's how my bumper looked after he finished up :crying:


Thats the worst. How big of a load do you have on that thing. Mudflap is really dragging a$$.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1902229 said:


> I could have yesterday but someone gets crabby when I post them......


Well its not St. Anthony I guess, some place in Iowa. And yes I don't like when you post about auctions I'm bidding at. Thumbs Up


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;1902201 said:


> So I tried teaching a new guy how to run the salt truck this morning. I've been the only one to ever do it but I'm getting bigger and I need to have guys who can do it all.
> 
> Here's how my bumper looked after he finished up :crying:


At lest it was just the bumper. The wife has her mouth open in shock when she rides with when I salt. I have just a small receiver hitch spreader plus plow on the front. I can weave in and out of cars and stall nearly blind folded. I really don't have any time sanding. But have expierence driving all sorts of stuff. Point being some people just don't have it


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1902241 said:


> At lest it was just the bumper. The wife has her mouth open in shock when she rides with when I salt. I have just a small receiver hitch spreader plus plow on the front. I can weave in and out of cars and stall nearly blind folded. I really don't have any time sanding. But have expierence driving all sorts of stuff. Point being some people just don't have it


Not even going there lol


----------



## banonea

Camden;1902201 said:


> So I tried teaching a new guy how to run the salt truck this morning. I've been the only one to ever do it but I'm getting bigger and I need to have guys who can do it all. I
> 
> Here's how my bumper looked after he finished up :crying:


O snap......


----------



## banonea

Starting project #2. Here are the before photos.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1902229 said:


> I could have yesterday but someone gets crabby when I post them......


kinda irks me too. that's what pm's and texts are for. theres a lot more people watching the thread than just the 20 or so of us regulars


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1902249 said:


> Starting project #2. Here are the before photos.....


whats in store for this one?


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1902254 said:


> whats in store for this one?


A little bondo and rinoline the lower.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1902256 said:


> A little bondo and rinoline the lower.....


thought maybe you were cutting the rust out and replacing it


----------



## jimslawnsnow

ice house fell through ice today in big stone county


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1902187 said:


> Pretty sure I'm good at this point.


That'll change.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1902252 said:


> kinda irks me too. that's what pm's and texts are for. theres a lot more people watching the thread than just the 20 or so of us regulars


Lighten up Francis......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light snow Shakopee.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1902259 said:


> ice house fell through ice today in big stone county


Pictures or it didn't happen.


----------



## banonea

jimslawn said:


> thought maybe you were cutting the rust out and replacing it


rust isn't that bad, besides these are just Plow trucks. If I was doing this for a customer, I would spend the time cut off the rust, welded new metal and do it properly and everything, but because these are just plow truck so I'm not that worried. I just want to make them look a little better than all the other POS plow trucks that are running around Rochester right now.


----------



## OC&D

jimslawnsnow;1902259 said:


> ice house fell through ice today in big stone county


My dad went up to Mille Lacs yesterday to do some spearfishing. Apparently someone or something went through the ice and they wouldn't let anyone out there. There was 18" of ice in the bay he was planning on fishing in.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1902266 said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen.


it was channel 5. I am sure they will air it again 10 times


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1902273 said:


> it was channel 5. I am sure they will air it again 10 times


I'm not by a television.


----------



## banonea

Stage 2, bondo and sanded


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1902210 said:


> Yeah.... Growing pains suck.....


It's partly my fault. I didn't have to make a push to sell salt because I've got a good thing going with the cell towers but I couldn't help myself.



Ranger620;1902212 said:


> Did he at least own up to it or did he get back and tell you he didn't hit anything


Oh yeah, here's how the phone call went: "I'm all done so I parked the 450 at the shop....and by the way I hit a cement pillar at the storage facility and dented the bumper a little bit". :angry:



qualitycut;1902218 said:


> When did you hire lwmr


Hey now! At least my guy didn't roll the truck over.



cbservicesllc;1902221 said:


> What the? How the?


Cement pillar that protects the corner of a storage facility. If that pillar wasn't there I'd be looking at an insurance claim so at least I have that going for me.



SSS Inc.;1902232 said:


> Thats the worst. How big of a load do you have on that thing. Mudflap is really dragging a$$.


I believe I was exactly 1 pound under the legal weight. :waving:



banonea;1902246 said:


> O snap......


It definitely sucks. Could've been worse though.


----------



## banonea

Camden;1902279 said:


> It's partly my fault. I didn't have to make a push to sell salt because I've got a good thing going with the cell towers but I couldn't help myself.
> 
> Oh yeah, here's how the phone call went: "I'm all done so I parked the 450 at the shop....and by the way I hit a cement pillar at the storage facility and dented the bumper a little bit". :angry:
> 
> Hey now! At least my guy didn't roll the truck over.
> 
> Cement pillar that protects the corner of a storage facility. If that pillar wasn't there I'd be looking at an insurance claim so at least I have that going for me.
> 
> I believe I was exactly 1 pound under the legal weight. :waving:
> 
> It definitely sucks. Could've been worse though.


Yea,could have rolled the truck. ......sorry lwrnman.


----------



## banonea

Stage 3, mask and prep....


----------



## banonea

Finished





what do ya think. .....


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1902297 said:


> Finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do ya think. .....


Looks good! The truck i bought had that done and is starting to rust through. A little spray paint fixed that though


----------



## Greenery

cbservicesllc;1902067 said:


> This, same here... except I use 24" and 72"... but we convert to per plow, not another 20%


Wouldn't it be wiser to use # of visits in these scenarios. To me snow totals seem kind of irrelevant when the number of visits can vary so drastically with a given season total.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

sure is a lot of people looking for shovelers on craigslist


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;1902297 said:


> Finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do ya think. .....


Looks good!


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1902187 said:


> BTW, I was serious about those shovelers, if someone wants to contact them, I will pass their info on.
> 
> Pretty sure I'm good at this point.


Whoa wait, your good on employees?

Congratulations!


----------



## Greenery

Camden;1902201 said:


> So I tried teaching a new guy how to run the salt truck this morning. I've been the only one to ever do it but I'm getting bigger and I need to have guys who can do it all.
> 
> Here's how my bumper looked after he finished up :crying:


Bummer, I found the motor of my spreader sticking out of a snow pile this morning. How did that get there?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Idiot Dahl shows a map of snow cover. Close up map shows me with less than inch then zooms out and shows 2" of snow cover. We didn't even get a 1/4". What's that guy smoking?


----------



## Greenery

19° Overcast


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1902326 said:


> Idiot Dahl shows a map of snow cover. Close up map shows me with less than inch then zooms out and shows 2" of snow cover. We didn't even get a 1/4". What's that guy smoking?


Because then there would be small dots all over the map when you zoom out. Pretty sure they know you dont have 2 inches

How far from you did get to inches? Didnt see the map but 30 miles isnt far on a zoed out map


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Camden;1902201 said:


> So I tried teaching a new guy how to run the salt truck this morning. I've been the only one to ever do it but I'm getting bigger and I need to have guys who can do it all.
> 
> Here's how my bumper looked after he finished up :crying:


Could have worse, he could have been 3' towards center and taken out the spinner


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1902336 said:


> Because then there would be small dots all over the map when you zoom out. Pretty sure they know you dont have 2 inches
> 
> How far from you did get to inches? Didnt see the map but 30 miles isnt far on a zoed out map


He said Owatonna. Guessing 30 miles minimum


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1902318 said:


> Whoa wait, your good on employees?
> 
> Congratulations!


I have had more response now, than I did earlier this year.

Probably just people looking to make some quick cash for Christmas but whatever.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;1902309 said:


> Wouldn't it be wiser to use # of visits in these scenarios. To me snow totals seem kind of irrelevant when the number of visits can vary so drastically with a given season total.


I guess I never thought about it too much.... heard of the accumulation restriction and went for it... I'll have to take a look at the number of plows last year for the various triggers


----------



## Bill1090

Wild are on in 10..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1902360 said:


> I guess I never thought about it too much.... heard of the accumulation restriction and went for it... I'll have to take a look at the number of plows last year for the various triggers


Problem with visits, do you be accused to milking the last couple to get you your limit. Tots are from NWS.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1902364 said:


> Problem with visits, do you be accused to milking the last couple to get you your limit. Tots are from NWS.


Thats debatable as well as totals. Nws could say you had 45 inches and you could have actually measured 53.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1902364 said:


> Problem with visits, do you be accused to milking the last couple to get you your limit. Tots are from NWS.


This is true... I've never had an issue on either side I guess...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1902363 said:


> Wild are on in 10..


Master chef junior is on.


----------



## mnlefty

SnowGuy73;1902372 said:


> Master chef junior is on.


Haven't watched 10 min ever of Hells Kitchen because chef bugs me, but kids have been watching junior and it's pretty fun. Not sure I believe it 100%, but still fun.


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnlefty;1902386 said:


> Haven't watched 10 min ever of Hells Kitchen because chef bugs me, but kids have been watching junior and it's pretty fun. Not sure I believe it 100%, but still fun.


I just started watching about two weeks ago. I think kitchen nightmares is better but this is pretty good.


----------



## Ranger620

Goal!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TKLAWN

VS replay.


Yeah baby!


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;1902396 said:


> Goal!!!!!!!!!


Was it ever! So beautiful.

They never score pretty goals like that, it always seems like a struggle.


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;1902398 said:


> Was it ever! So beautiful.
> 
> They never score pretty goals like that, it always seems like a struggle.


It was a good looking goal no doubt.


----------



## SnowGuy73

30% snow Monday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1902402 said:


> 30% snow Monday.


Same for Tuesday.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1902402 said:


> 30% snow Monday.


Dont worry, ian said rain monday and mixed Tuesday


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1902405 said:


> Dont worry, ian said rain monday and mixed Tuesday


That will change.


----------



## Drakeslayer

TKLAWN;1902397 said:


> VS replay.
> 
> Yeah baby!


What channel tonight?


----------



## Bill1090

Drakeslayer;1902409 said:


> What channel tonight?


Fox Sports North


----------



## Ranger620

Was gettin poed. Why do they keep announcing ryan suters name wrong. Ha new guy 27 sutter.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Have 3 of these Weatherguard model 117 toolboxes for sale. Have keys for only 1 of them. Replacements are easy to get from WeatherGuard. [email protected]$225 and 1 that is dented up a bit at $175.


----------



## Ranger620

That was a lame call


----------



## Ranger620

Now that was a hit


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;1902428 said:


> Now that was a hit


He got rocked. Lifted off his feet and into the crossbar.


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;1902424 said:


> Have 3 of these Weatherguard model 117 toolboxes for sale. Have keys for only 1 of them. Replacements are easy to get from WeatherGuard. [email protected]$225 and 1 that is dented up a bit at $175.


I suppose the dented one is the one with the key?
I would take a clean one with key...if it has one, or doesn't.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;1902440 said:


> I suppose the dented one is the one with the key?
> I would take a clean one with key...if it has one, or doesn't.


The one in pic has key. If you want it pm me and I will hold it for you


----------



## 09Daxman

Wild are down now. They are giving up to much time in their zone, Backstrom can only do so much with that much pressure.


----------



## Camden

Wild are completely flat footed. Tough to watch.


----------



## Ranger620

Starting to let chicago play their game


----------



## 09Daxman

Not a good 2nd period that's for sure. Hopefully wild can step it up in the 3rd. They need to be way more physical, kinda sad on how soft they are....


----------



## Camden

Seabrook scored and that somehow opened the floodgates. 21 shots for the Hawks in that period alone. Ridiculous.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;1902424 said:


> Have 3 of these Weatherguard model 117 toolboxes for sale. Have keys for only 1 of them. Replacements are easy to get from WeatherGuard. [email protected]$225 and 1 that is dented up a bit at $175.


Are those the wide ones??


----------



## Ranger620

Nice penalty shot. Nino


----------



## 09Daxman

Ninooooo!!!!!!

There isn't a team that I hate more then the stupid blackhawks.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Polarismalibu;1902475 said:


> Are those the wide ones??


I think so. It's 27" I think.


----------



## Ranger620

Welcome back scandella


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;1902481 said:


> I think so. It's 27" I think.


Dang. That's the wide one then I have that same one. I want the standard 18" so I can get a cover on behind it


----------



## 09Daxman

Sssscooooooorrrreeee


----------



## Polarismalibu

Horrible call


----------



## Polarismalibu

Cafe!!!!!!!! Shouldn't have even been a power-play


----------



## 09Daxman

Wow, I think I'm going to go be a ref for the NHL. That was horrible


----------



## Camden

Looks like I missed some excitement. I gave up on the Wild and went out salting.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1902504 said:


> Looks like I missed some excitement. I gave up on the Wild and went out salting.


You missed the worst hooking call I have seen in a long time. Cost us the game


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1902483 said:


> Dang. That's the wide one then I have that same one. I want the standard 18" so I can get a cover on behind it


Where do you get a cover that can fit with a toolbox?


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1902507 said:


> Where do you get a cover that can fit with a toolbox?


Accses makes them. You can get them at the topper place on 81 by your shop. There nice I had one on my old truck. But the box I have now is the extra wide. The tool box has to be 17-20" If I remember right

Here 
http://www.accesscover.com/toolbox/?toolbox/


----------



## Doughboy12

Truxedo has them as well... Google it.
Never mind. It's a box under the cover.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1902509 said:


> Accses makes them. You can get them at the topper place on 81 by your shop. There nice I had one on my old truck. But the box I have now is the extra wide. The tool box has to be 17-20" If I remember right
> 
> Here
> http://www.accesscover.com/toolbox/?toolbox/


Nice! Thanks!


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;1902509 said:


> Accses makes them. You can get them at the topper place on 81 by your shop. There nice I had one on my old truck. But the box I have now is the extra wide. The tool box has to be 17-20" If I remember right
> 
> Here
> http://www.accesscover.com/toolbox/?toolbox/


you can custom make them. All you need to do is cut them down, i have done it to 2 of my truck. ......


----------



## OC&D

Polarismalibu;1902506 said:


> You missed the worst hooking call I have seen in a long time. Cost us the game


Yep. The cafe'ing ref gave that win to Chicago. A bunch of BS.


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1902517 said:


> you can custom make them. All you need to do is cut them down, i have done it to 2 of my truck. ......


I need mine restitched anyway. Might have to give it a go.


----------



## OC&D

I absolutely hate the blackhawks too. Bullcafe.


----------



## tacovic

What do you guys wear for boots? I'm usually pretty partial to Red Wings but am open to other boots. Looking for something to wear plowing that are not huge like my Sorels.


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1902526 said:


> I need mine restitched anyway. Might have to give it a go.


Its easy. At the bar that mounts to the front of the box,there is a round rubber rope that holds it in. Remove that, figure how long you need it to be and mark it on the outsides. DO NOT CUT IT YET, set the marks on the cover at the grove in the bar, reset the rubber in the grove and test fit it. Adjust if needed, THEN cut it ($200.00 lesson learned the hard way )and your golden. ...


----------



## qualitycut

tacovic;1902531 said:


> What do you guys wear for boots? I'm usually pretty partial to Red Wings but am open to other boots. Looking for something to wear plowing that are not huge like my Sorels.


I wear my red wings 99 percent of the time plowing. Sometimes just an old pair of tennis shoes. Have a old pair of gortex hunting boats i wear occasionally too


----------



## qualitycut

Panthers and capitals had a 20 round shoot out


----------



## skorum03

tacovic;1902531 said:


> What do you guys wear for boots? I'm usually pretty partial to Red Wings but am open to other boots. Looking for something to wear plowing that are not huge like my Sorels.


I wear my older rubber, water proof insulated hunting boots or crocs If I have a shoveler with me.


----------



## banonea

skorum03;1902535 said:


> I wear my older rubber, water proof insulated hunting boots or crocs If I have a shoveler with me.


I ware pink slippers with bunny ears......


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1902534 said:


> Panthers and capitals had a 20 round shoot out


Holly crap!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

tacovic;1902531 said:


> What do you guys wear for boots? I'm usually pretty partial to Red Wings but am open to other boots. Looking for something to wear plowing that are not huge like my Sorels.


I wear with my redwings or winter boots from fleet farm. Hoping to have a shovel crew so I don't need to get out as often and stay with red wings as they are light weight compact and steel toes. Bought a $200 pair of..... can't think of the name but are made by red wing. Thick soles and heavy on my feet. Didn't even make it a year and I'm back to my 3 year old red wings. Irish setter is the name. Anyway I had back problems all year. Tried my old ones for a while and my back problems have mostly gone away


----------



## Drakeslayer

Bjugstad from Blaine scored the winner.


----------



## SSS Inc.

tacovic;1902531 said:


> What do you guys wear for boots? I'm usually pretty partial to Red Wings but am open to other boots. Looking for something to wear plowing that are not huge like my Sorels.


I have a pair of Northface winter boots. They feel like Red Wings or other work boots but keep you warm like your sorels. Not bulky at all. I used to plow with tennis shoes like Quality said though.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1902536 said:


> I ware pink slippers with bunny ears......


Paint fumes getting to ya?


----------



## qualitycut

I used to have a pair of ankle high winter boots that were awesome. Light weight and compact with good grip. Cant remember the brand or what happened to them.


----------



## Camden

tacovic;1902531 said:


> What do you guys wear for boots? I'm usually pretty partial to Red Wings but am open to other boots. Looking for something to wear plowing that are not huge like my Sorels.


I either wear my Muck Arctic Sport boots or my Columbia Frost Burners. Both excellent choices but the Mucks are a little warmer.



qualitycut;1902534 said:


> Panthers and capitals had a 20 round shoot out


Wow! That's gotta be a record.


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;1902506 said:


> You missed the worst hooking call I have seen in a long time. Cost us the game


I'm scrolling through Twitter and that seems to be the consensus. Wild were robbed once again.


----------



## Green Grass

tacovic;1902531 said:


> What do you guys wear for boots? I'm usually pretty partial to Red Wings but am open to other boots. Looking for something to wear plowing that are not huge like my Sorels.


Redback slip on work boots by far better than any pair of red wings I have owned.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1902542 said:


> Paint fumes getting to ya?


What, there all fuzzy and warm


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;1902561 said:


> Redback slip on work boots by far better than any pair of red wings I have owned.


Owned 1 pair of redwings in my life. Paid $200.00 fr them, blew out the side in 2 months, went to get the warrantied, said no :realmad: back to my $50.00 Walmart boots, lasted 2 yearsThumbs Up


----------



## unit28

Cabelas snow runners


----------



## SnowGuy73

9° calm clear.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Up to 40% for Monday now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Showing snow Sunday, Monday, and Tuesday.


----------



## qualitycut

Went to bed at 6am yesterday and now waking up at 6am today. Not healthy


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1902604 said:


> Went to bed at 6am yesterday and now waking up at 6am today. Not healthy


It's go for you, puts hair on your chest!


----------



## Bill1090

20* light flurries


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1902368 said:


> Thats debatable as well as totals. Nws could say you had 45 inches and you could have actually measured 53.


That's what happened last year. Cities ended with about 76", we were at 92". However there are enough co-op observers scattered around anymore in the cities, there is probably one within 10 miles of any given spot, if not closer.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Forecast discussion says snow for Monday will be flurries / drizzle.

Says to watch for an impressive storm Christmas Eve / Christmas Day.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Accu has an inch of snow for me Monday, and then about 7" next Friday through Saturday, day after Christmas.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1902620 said:


> Forecast discussion says snow for Monday will be flurries / drizzle.
> 
> Says to watch for an impressive storm Christmas Eve / Christmas Day.


Cafeing wonderful.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1902622 said:


> Accu has an inch of snow for me Monday, and then about 7" next Friday through Saturday, day after Christmas.


Of course the 3 days my guy is gone for Christmas.


----------



## Willman940

Green Grass;1902561 said:


> Redback slip on work boots by far better than any pair of red wings I have owned.


Lota guys at work wear these, like them. I wear my red wings, add socks for temp. It's less that there great, but they have more support then the fleet farm warm boots, and they are generally the first thing I go for going out the door.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1902620 said:


> Forecast discussion says snow for Monday will be flurries / drizzle.
> 
> Says to watch for an impressive storm Christmas Eve / Christmas Day.


You always forget to add in the details MIDWEEK - FUELING A RAPIDLY DEEPENING SYSTEM SOMEWHERE OVER THE GREAT LAKES OR EAST COAST NEAR CHRISTMAS EVE OR DAY. THIS WOULD BE A HIGH- IMPACT SYSTEM AND CERTAINLY ONE TO WATCH.


----------



## Bill1090

Local channel doesn't seem to think we will get much next week. Thinking around an inch.


----------



## Bill1090

La Crosse forecast disc...
http://forecast.weather.gov/product...RX&product=AFD&format=CI&version=1&glossary=1


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1902636 said:


> You always forget to add in the details MIDWEEK - FUELING A RAPIDLY DEEPENING SYSTEM SOMEWHERE OVER THE GREAT LAKES OR EAST COAST NEAR CHRISTMAS EVE OR DAY. THIS WOULD BE A HIGH- IMPACT SYSTEM AND CERTAINLY ONE TO WATCH.


Well, yesterdays snow started out in TX when we first saw it.

So.... If this one slows down, which is says it will hit a stalled frontal boundary....


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1902636 said:


> You always forget to add in the details MIDWEEK - FUELING A RAPIDLY DEEPENING SYSTEM SOMEWHERE OVER THE GREAT LAKES OR EAST COAST NEAR CHRISTMAS EVE OR DAY. THIS WOULD BE A HIGH- IMPACT SYSTEM AND CERTAINLY ONE TO WATCH.


Minor details....

Accucrapper has winds at 30MPH too... Hope not.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I would LOVE 15" - 20" of snow starting after 5 pm Christmas day and ending by noon on January 2nd.

Then it wouldn't have to snow the rest of the year.

Schools are closed a week from today through Jan 3.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1902640 said:


> Minor details....
> 
> Accucrapper has winds at 30MPH too... Hope not.


Bring it!..


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1902643 said:


> I would LOVE 15" - 20" of snow starting after 5 pm Christmas day and ending by noon on January 2nd.
> 
> Then it wouldn't have to snow the rest of the year.
> 
> Schools are closed a week from today through Jan 3.


You just screwed yourself.

I'll take an inch, you can have 15".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1902646 said:


> You just screwed yourself.
> 
> I'll take an inch, you can have 15".


If it was like the end of the season last year, where we were getting dumped on and everything south of Forest Lake had 4", that'll work.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/d...hr144hr150hr156hr162hr168hr174hr180hr186hr192

Next week.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wait.... Quality went to bed around 6 am yesterday, and got up at 6 am today??? AND he didn't even work?

Cripes.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Kelsey's dress looks like a camo pattern you can earn for your guns on Call of Duty.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1902653 said:


> Kelsey's dress looks like a camo pattern you can earn for your guns on Call of Duty.


Depends on how long you stare at it.

I see other things...


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1902651 said:


> Wait.... Quality went to bed around 6 am yesterday, and got up at 6 am today??? AND he didn't even work?
> 
> Cripes.


No went to bed at 6 yesterday woke up around 11 went to bed last night around 12.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1902655 said:


> Depends on how long you stare at it.
> 
> I see other things...


You're in the Christmas spirit??? "Do you see what I see??"


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1902653 said:


> Kelsey's dress looks like a camo pattern you can earn for your guns on Call of Duty.


Looks more like a sexy snake skin


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Might have to dig out the portable tomorrow and the auger, get it to the front of the shed.

Make a run up to Red for a day or two.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1902604 said:


> Went to bed at 6am yesterday and now waking up at 6am today. Not healthy


Which one is it?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Or do you mean you first went to bed at 6am yesterday. Went to bed at whatever time last night and awake at 6 am thinking morning? This damn sickness. I can hardly think


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1902678 said:


> Or do you mean you first went to bed at 6am yesterday. Went to bed at whatever time last night and awake at 6 am thinking morning? This damn sickness. I can hardly think


This........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My school parking lots 24 hours after the snow that fell.









This hopefully happens all year except for a week from today, then a week in March another 10" and gets us to 40".


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1902681 said:


> This........


Leaving out the details again.


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1902694 said:


> Leaving out the details again.


Well i figured since i posted yesterday people would have figured it out


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Its nice and sunny out. NWS says my current conditions is snow


----------



## jimslawnsnow




----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;1902703 said:


> Its nice and sunny out. NWS says my current conditions is snow


I have kinda sunny with flurries right now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Flurries in **** Rapids.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1902615 said:


> That's what happened last year. Cities ended with about 76", we were at 92". *However there are enough co-op observers scattered around anymore in the cities, there is probably one within 10 miles of any given spot, if not closer.*


This......


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;1902637 said:


> Local channel doesn't seem to think we will get much next week. Thinking around an inch.


Same here.......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

wow. over an hour with no posts


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1902746 said:


> wow. over an hour with no posts


how are the kids......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1902747 said:


> how are the kids......


better. have fevers, but not near as high as the last couple days.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1902746 said:


> wow. over an hour with no posts


Already got a nap in for the day!


----------



## Bill1090

Bit of a boring day.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1902755 said:


> Already got a nap in for the day!


not me with the kids feeling better. the youngest 2 are fighting like crazy


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1902759 said:


> Bit of a boring day.


atleast the sun is out for a change. wish I could go outside even though its cold out


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;1902759 said:


> Bit of a boring day.


Not here. ....


----------



## qualitycut

Yah have something to do, pull skid to buddies shop and unload a new plow


----------



## jimslawnsnow

odd mower. but pics are not the same mower

http://www.tractorhouse.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=8216913


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hard surfaces are melting off nicely.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;1902759 said:


> Bit of a boring day.


It sure is


----------



## qualitycut

Snow guy, when are you going to be able to get your shack out


----------



## Bill1090

Locals still say maybe a little snow Monday/Tuesday then just flurries Christmas eve/day. http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckarsten/bufkit/image_loader.phtml?site=klse&nam=on&nam_mos=on&namm=on&gfs_mos=on&gfs=on&gfsm_mos=on&gfsm=on&nws=on&rap=on&obs=on&nam4km=on&con=on&ratio=14&max_t=on&cobb=on&compaction=on&mean_mt=on&max_mt=on&mean=on


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1902776 said:


> Snow guy, when are you going to be able to get your shack out


Down here or in general?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1902778 said:


> Locals still say maybe a little snow Monday/Tuesday then just flurries Christmas eve/day. http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckarsten/bufkit/image_loader.phtml?site=klse&nam=on&nam_mos=on&namm=on&gfs_mos=on&gfs=on&gfsm_mos=on&gfsm=on&nws=on&rap=on&obs=on&nam4km=on&con=on&ratio=14&max_t=on&cobb=on&compaction=on&mean_mt=on&max_mt=on&mean=on


Brickman said the same.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1902778 said:


> Locals still say maybe a little snow Monday/Tuesday then just flurries Christmas eve/day. http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckarsten/bufkit/image_loader.phtml?site=klse&nam=on&nam_mos=on&namm=on&gfs_mos=on&gfs=on&gfsm_mos=on&gfsm=on&nws=on&rap=on&obs=on&nam4km=on&con=on&ratio=14&max_t=on&cobb=on&compaction=on&mean_mt=on&max_mt=on&mean=on


I still say slow now, busy January and February. I wonder what SSS and unit think?


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1902779 said:


> Down here or in general?


First of the year you should be good anywhere if these temps hold


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;1902781 said:


> I still say slow now, busy January and February. I wonder what SSS and unit think?


SSS hasn't checked in in awhile. Did he get frozen to the ice rink?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1902784 said:


> First of the year you should be good anywhere if these temps hold


Hopefully this weekend warm up doesn't happen.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Going to check the local ice this afternoon.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu thinks the snow goes well east of us Christmas.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got down to Bloomington today doing some shopping.

Ate at Kimson, wife's favorite go to when we are in the area.

Fortune cookie time.... Again said give me the one that deals me no snow????










YYYYEEEESSSSSSSSS!!!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1902790 said:


> Accu thinks the snow goes well east of us Christmas.


Uhoh, but then they haven't been as off as last year


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1902802 said:


> Uhoh, but then they haven't been as off as last year


Especially with temps.


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;1902759 said:


> Bit of a boring day.


Helping a guy take all the truck side stuff off today to swap to a new truck... Fun times...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1902794 said:


> Got down to Bloomington today doing some shopping.
> 
> Ate at Kimson, wife's favorite go to when we are in the area.
> 
> Fortune cookie time.... Again said give me the one that deals me no snow????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YYYYEEEESSSSSSSSS!!!!!


You're screwed!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1902818 said:


> You're screwed!


Hopefully later with going here for lunch.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1902779 said:


> Down here or in general?


Yea. So far this has been a bad winter for you to quit!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1902826 said:


> Yea. So far this has been a bad winter for you to quit!


Gotta quit sometime...

Probably bringing the house home tomorrow and maybe taking it to minnewaska this weekend depending on what the rest of the crew thinks.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hopefully you planning a trip to MOA Saturday

http://www.myfoxtwincities.com/stor...ld-snarl-saturday-shopping-at-mall-of-america


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1902834 said:


> Hopefully you planning a trip to MOA Saturday
> 
> http://www.myfoxtwincities.com/stor...ld-snarl-saturday-shopping-at-mall-of-america


Just saw that on Facebook.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Seriously?

http://www.myfoxtwincities.com/story/27648844/sprint-responds-to-somali-concerns-about-ad-campaign


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1902836 said:


> Seriously?
> 
> http://www.myfoxtwincities.com/story/27648844/sprint-responds-to-somali-concerns-about-ad-campaign


Always looking for new ways to be victimized!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1902837 said:


> Always looking for new ways to be victimized!


Ever had to work around them?


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1902837 said:


> Always looking for new ways to be victimized!


No doubt. :salute:


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

jimslawnsnow;1902834 said:


> Hopefully you planning a trip to MOA Saturday
> 
> http://www.myfoxtwincities.com/stor...ld-snarl-saturday-shopping-at-mall-of-america


The MOA already released a message stating the MOA is private property and they AREN'T welcome.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1902794 said:


> Ate at Kimson, wife's favorite go to when we are in the area.


Hmm. Never been there and we love Vietnamese food. We'll have to try it out sometime. Usually we go to iPho by Saigon on University.

Also, the best Chinese I've ever had is at Cafe 99 on Como just east of Nelson's. Seriously, it changed Chinese food for me forever. I'd recommend the double-cooked pork.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

jimslawnsnow;1902836 said:


> Seriously?
> 
> http://www.myfoxtwincities.com/story/27648844/sprint-responds-to-somali-concerns-about-ad-campaign


Saw that too, enough is enough. Go away


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1902843 said:


> Ever had to work around them?


Nope.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1902845 said:


> The MOA already released a message stating the MOA is private property and they AREN'T welcome.


Good for them!


----------



## OC&D

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1902845 said:


> The MOA already released a message stating the MOA is private property and they AREN'T welcome.


I saw that. I get that they have an axe to grind, but they're going to purposefully disrupt businesses on private property? That's bullcafe. It's all by design I imagine. They're probably hoping for the police to try and arrest them and for it to turn ugly so they can scream about police brutality. It's like a self-fulfilling prophecy.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

SnowGuy73;1902837 said:


> Always looking for new ways to be victimized!


Gentlemen.....Let's go shopping!!! Together, we will do just fine.
"MOUNT UP"


----------



## SSS Inc.

MNPLOWCO;1902857 said:


> Gentlemen.....Let's go shopping!!! Together, we will do just fine.
> "MOUNT UP"


^^Now that is funny. I have several plows close by so count me in.


----------



## CityGuy

Well my day off is shot. Made it to Medards for 2 sheets of rock to finish my basement. Pager went off. Was thinking I wil just go to the station and sign in as soon as I can get there. 
Came in as a mutual aid to Rockford fire for standby. CAlled station and told them to throw my gear on the truck I would just meet them there. 
Made it home and got rock unloaded. 
Now I have made it to the couch.
Guess I better take a half day tomorrow just to get what I wanted done today done.

I hate when things don't go as planned.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone know of a trading card shop around?

9 year old has some specific Pokemon cards he wants on his list.


----------



## CityGuy

Wonder what the wife has planned for dinner? Havn't eaten since last night. No time today.

Was going to do steak and potatos but I didn't get home in time to get them out for tonight.


----------



## skorum03

CityGuy;1902894 said:


> Wonder what the wife has planned for dinner? Havn't eaten since last night. No time today.
> 
> Was going to do steak and potatos but I didn't get home in time to get them out for tonight.


I was wondering same thing, but replace wife with bar. Here I sit.


----------



## Camden

McDonalds called me in again to straight out their parking lot. What a mess. If they want me to take over the plowing I am going to pass. I can't imagine working around cars like that the whole time.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1902892 said:


> Anyone know of a trading card shop around?
> 
> 9 year old has some specific Pokemon cards he wants on his list.


There used to be a shinders in maple grove, not sure if it's there anymore but they had sports cards and those Pokemon things


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1902897 said:


> McDonalds called me in again to straight out their parking lot. What a mess. If they want me to take over the plowing I am going to pass. I can't imagine working around cars like that the whole time.


I have done mcdonalds before. There not to bad to plow. Do what ya can if they want more they pay more


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1902892 said:


> Anyone know of a trading card shop around?
> 
> 9 year old has some specific Pokemon cards he wants on his list.


Hmmm i wonder of my brother still has his. He had tons of them. I could find out and dog through them.

Thought there was a place at the mall that had baseball cards and such


----------



## SnowGuy73

Not enough ice.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1902823 said:


> Hopefully later with going here for lunch.


Hahahahaha


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1902899 said:


> There used to be a shinders in maple grove, not sure if it's there anymore but they had sports cards and those Pokemon things


Only been 7 years....
http://www.twincities.com/ci_6390964


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1902845 said:


> The MOA already released a message stating the MOA is private property and they AREN'T welcome.


Good! Hopefully they are all arrested!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1902881 said:


> ^^Now that is funny. I have several plows close by so count me in.


I'm in too!!


----------



## Camden

You guys can do what you want but I think you'd all end up in big trouble if you go through with it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1902912 said:


> Only been 7 years....
> http://www.twincities.com/ci_6390964


That explains why I don't remember seeing it when I was over there today. It wasn't in the "main" shopping area in maple grove


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1902909 said:


> Not enough ice.......


Not enough for the wheel house or not enough for anything?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1902922 said:


> You guys can do what you want but I think you'd all end up in big trouble if you go through with it.


Hey, thanks Coach!!


----------



## djagusch

Well just got another dxt installed. 2nd one from the shop in star prairie. Very impressed with the service. 

Called last Monday asked if he could get a stainless 9.2 and time frame for it. Crysteel was out and couldn't say when, and checked with the subdealers No one had one. Called duluth distributor and they only had 9.2 poly left. Tom in star prairie called 2 hrs later saying it would be in Thursday and it would be coming from different places. He could install it tues or wed. Great get it coming.

Get a call Friday at 2pm saying plow was assembled and bring the truck in on Monday and it will get installed. 9am on tuesday got the call saying it was ready to go.

I know it's a bit of a drive but service is great and you always get thanked for being a customer. 

Details they do on the install I haven't seen done at other places. They make extra brackets for the snow flap, use hose brakcets to keep hoses out of pinch points. Wiring looks tight, marked, and neat.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1902925 said:


> Not enough for the wheel house or not enough for anything?


Wheel house, plenty for portable.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1902926 said:


> Hey, thanks Coach!!


I don't want to see you guys get into trouble.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1902922 said:


> You guys can do what you want but I think you'd all end up in big trouble if you go through with it.


Think they were kidding.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1902933 said:


> Think they were kidding.


___Whew!___


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1902931 said:


> I don't want to see you guys get into trouble.


You really think anyone on this site would get into any kind of trouble ever


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1902943 said:


> You really think anyone on this site would get into any kind of trouble ever


Depends on the definition of trouble.

I am often in trouble at home.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1902852 said:


> Nope.......


Its horrible. Its like working with toddlers that don't speak any words and expect you to know there garbled language or teenagers that don't speak either. Its just horrible. I charge a buttload to plow and do work there. About $500 every snow for a couple hours work.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1902943 said:


> You really think anyone on this site would get into any kind of trouble ever


Pretty sure there's already been pictures posted.

Plus we all know you've been in the backroom in Shinders now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Best thing I ever bought.......$20.......Home Depot.........Remote controlled.........Christmas Light........Turner onner thingy..........comes with three receptacles..............Sit back in your favorite chair and turn on the Tree, the outside lights, whatever you want with the click of a button, or two, or three. Three separate locations, one remote. Highly recommend.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1902948 said:


> Its horrible. Its like working with toddlers that don't speak any words and expect you to know there garbled language or teenagers that don't speak either. Its just horrible. I charge a buttload to plow and do work there. About $500 every snow for a couple hours work.


This the beauty of working in 99% high end residential!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1902954 said:


> This the beauty of working in 99% high end residential!


But down here your highly limited. There just isn't many and a lot have their own equipment. You'll have to come down and I can show you around in poh dunk!!

When I get healthy of course


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Channel 5 shows a fish house in the ice on white bear lake


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1902960 said:


> But down here your highly limited. There just isn't many and a lot have their own equipment. You'll have to come down and I can show you around in poh dunk!!
> 
> When I get healthy of course


Can we go to Hardee's?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1902962 said:


> Channel 5 shows a fish house in the ice on white bear lake


Idiots........


----------



## qualitycut

Sp supposedly if you take off the adapter off the blizzard mount and put the western "shoes" on that mount it will attach


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1902982 said:


> Sp supposedly if you take off the adapter off the blizzard mount and put the western "shoes" on that mount it will attach


So you can run a wideout on a blizzard mount?


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1902988 said:


> So you can run a wideout on a blizzard mount?


Supposedly.......you just need to take off the part that pins onto truck mount that you drive into plow


----------



## Camden

Are the wiring harnesses the same?


----------



## Doughboy12

Welcome to page 5555


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1902892 said:


> Anyone know of a trading card shop around?
> 
> 9 year old has some specific Pokemon cards he wants on his list.


Link
Sorry if it doesn't link...fixed it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1902993 said:


> Supposedly.......you just need to take off the part that pins onto truck mount that you drive into plow


Interesting.....


----------



## Doughboy12

Big flakes falling here now....sort of.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1902953 said:


> Best thing I ever bought.......$20.......Home Depot.........Remote controlled.........Christmas Light........Turner onner thingy..........comes with three receptacles..............Sit back in your favorite chair and turn on the Tree, the outside lights, whatever you want with the click of a button, or two, or three. Three separate locations, one remote. Highly recommend.


This I have.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1902976 said:


> Can we go to Hardee's?


Sure why not? Have summer work up there too


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;1902996 said:


> Are the wiring harnesses the same?


Yes I know someone that had a blizzard and wanted a wideout so he bought the plow and just the different receiver. They where both very new though.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://www.the-master-list.com/USA/Minnesota/index.shtml


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;1903013 said:


> Big flakes falling here now....sort of.


Nothing here. Clear skies. Took garbage out and burnt a brush pile quick. About coughed up both lungs


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1903021 said:


> http://www.the-master-list.com/USA/Minnesota/index.shtml


Thanks I was fixing it but this site takes sooooooooooo long on the iPad that I post at home from the phone.


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1903023 said:


> Nothing here. Clear skies. Took garbage out and burnt a brush pile quick. About coughed up both lungs


Good clean cold air... I feel good when I can put out a big goober!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;1903026 said:


> Good clean cold air... I feel good when I can put out a big goober!!!


My nose was so full I bet I could have filled a pop can


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;1903024 said:


> Thanks I was fixing it but this site takes sooooooooooo long on the iPad that I post at home from the phone.


My phone gets that way at times, same with lap top. Its really bad when there's posts every 30-60 seconds


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1903030 said:


> My phone gets that way at times, same with lap top. Its really bad when there's posts every 30-60 seconds


I don't think it can load all the ads on the page. Seems to get stuck with them. 
No other site is quite like it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;1903033 said:


> I don't think it can load all the ads on the page. Seems to get stuck with them.
> No other site is quite like it.


Lots of them too and several are animated which doesn't help


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1903034 said:


> Lots of them too and several are animated which doesn't help


I would think the sponsors would be better served with fewer on every page and rotating...but I don't run a web site or pay to advertise so what would I know. 
Just that most of my time is on the mobile version....with NO ads.


----------



## Doughboy12

Must be a few rouge clouds cause the snow stoped for a bit and now it is back .... Wait stopped again. 
Leaf blower snow....at any depth.


----------



## Doughboy12

So tell me about this fluid film...


----------



## unit28

Green Grass;1903014 said:


> This I have.


I have the Mr Christmas super electronic gizmo

not for the timid light stringer type of folks


----------



## unit28

http://www.thegreenhead.com/2008/11/mr-christmas-wireless-synchronized-lights-sounds-christmas.php


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1903016 said:


> Sure why not? Have summer work up there too


Nice!......


----------



## unit28

Time for Yule Logging. ......


----------



## qualitycut

Novak Weather

1 hr*·*

Powerhouse Jet Stream digging into the Plains next week is the sure sign of a Winter Storm over MN/WI.


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone have any ideas on how to get rid of a sore neck. Started near my shoulder blade a week or so ago and now is in my neck and been having a slight headache with it and cant take it anymore.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak is talking about next week's storm....


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;1903044 said:


> So tell me about this fluid film...


What about it?


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;1903075 said:


> Anyone have any ideas on how to get rid of a sore neck. Started near my shoulder blade a week or so ago and now is in my neck and been having a slight headache with it and cant take it anymore.


Chiropractor?


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1903076 said:


> Novak is talking about next week's storm....


Late....... lol


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;1903079 said:


> Chiropractor?


Yea thats about what im thinking, its getting better so was holding off but i think its come to it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1903073 said:


> Novak Weather
> 
> 1 hr*·*
> 
> Powerhouse Jet Stream digging into the Plains next week is the sure sign of a Winter Storm over MN/WI.


What a clown!


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1903075 said:


> Anyone have any ideas on how to get rid of a sore neck. Started near my shoulder blade a week or so ago and now is in my neck and been having a slight headache with it and cant take it anymore.


got one of those back in early November still bugs me on some days got mine to relax today then popped a 5th wheel to hard with my head turned and went back as before


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1903082 said:


> What a clown!


I put him on the spot, see what he says


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1903073 said:


> Novak Weather
> 
> 1 hr*·*
> 
> Powerhouse Jet Stream digging into the Plains next week is the sure sign of a Winter Storm over MN/WI.


Little negative towards the good DR. There Andy....JK what a fraud he is.



qualitycut;1903075 said:
 

> Anyone have any ideas on how to get rid of a sore neck. Started near my shoulder blade a week or so ago and now is in my neck and been having a slight headache with it and cant take it anymore.


Good chiropractor or massage,Asian is you are into that.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;1903081 said:


> Yea thats about what im thinking, its getting better so was holding off but i think its come to it.


Icy hot patches work well too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1903084 said:


> I put him on the spot, see what he says


I made a similar comment before I seen yours.


----------



## CityGuy

D'vincis Italian is what's for dinner.


----------



## TKLAWN

CityGuy;1903096 said:


> D'vincis Italian is what's for dinner.


Their cheese soup is phenomenal!


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1902953 said:


> Best thing I ever bought.......$20.......Home Depot.........Remote controlled.........Christmas Light........Turner onner thingy..........comes with three receptacles..............Sit back in your favorite chair and turn on the Tree, the outside lights, whatever you want with the click of a button, or two, or three. Three separate locations, one remote. Highly recommend.


I got one too. Menards 20 bucks or so


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1903096 said:


> D'vincis Italian is what's for dinner.


Wild game stir fry here.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1903073 said:


> Novak Weather
> 
> 1 hr*·*
> 
> Powerhouse Jet Stream digging into the Plains next week is the sure sign of a Winter Storm over MN/WI.


Haha we heard powerhouse storm before. When it didn't happen he went MIA for a few days


----------



## SnowGuy73

Survivors on.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1903104 said:


> Haha we heard powerhouse storm before. When it didn't happen he went MIA for a few days


Best put him on suicide watch if he misses this one too!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1903075 said:


> Anyone have any ideas on how to get rid of a sore neck. Started near my shoulder blade a week or so ago and now is in my neck and been having a slight headache with it and cant take it anymore.


Heating pad. We have one that you wrap and hold in place if used on your mid to lower back or arms or legs. For neck or shoulders it shaped for them without using the Velcro. Also put some bio freeze on it


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1903108 said:


> Best put him on suicide watch if he misses this one too!


You can go back to every snow last year or two, every time he talked big it missed. Mentioned just a dusting and we got a foot


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1902954 said:


> This the beauty of working in 99% high end residential!


Yeah baby!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;1903097 said:


> Their cheese soup is phenomenal!


Cheese soup, that reminds me of beerfest


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1903034 said:


> Lots of them too and several are animated which doesn't help


Use an ad block. 
Google store adblocker.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1903073 said:


> Novak Weather
> 
> 1 hr*·*
> 
> Powerhouse Jet Stream digging into the Plains next week is the sure sign of a Winter Storm over MN/WI.


WTF didn't he just pump up el nino conditions yesterday?


----------



## albhb3

anyone know of a good trap range around the cities??? most seem full around me.Sister Bf parents have land down in Lakeville they just sold so no throwing clays there


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1903112 said:


> You can go back to every snow last year or two, every time he talked big it missed. Mentioned just a dusting and we got a foot


Disagree.....

He used to be good.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I wonder how and who he's answering to with "the potential is there" one could take that as it has the potential to miss Rochester or have a lot of snow in in Manitoba or where ever that one guy was asking about


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1903121 said:


> WTF didn't he just pump up el nino conditions yesterday?


This.......

Haha.


----------



## CityGuy

TKLAWN;1903097 said:


> Their cheese soup is phenomenal!


Ravioli was very good to.

Nothing touches the family recipe though.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1903125 said:


> Disagree.....
> 
> He used to be good.


Used to is the key word. I remember last year he was talking several snows that never happened or major storms that turned into and inch. Maybe in years past before I followed him


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;1903126 said:


> I wonder how and who he's answering to with "the potential is there" one could take that as it has the potential to miss Rochester or have a lot of snow in in Manitoba or where ever that one guy was asking about


He knows damn well even if he is talkin about Monday it's 50/50 at best.
If he's talking after Christmas it's a total guess, because one model shows


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1903129 said:


> Used to is the key word. I remember last year he was talking several snows that never happened or major storms that turned into and inch. Maybe in years past before I followed him


Last year wasn't to bad, this summer is when he really went down hill and it hasn't improved come winter.


----------



## NorthernProServ




----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1903123 said:


> anyone know of a good trap range around the cities??? most seem full around me.Sister Bf parents have land down in Lakeville they just sold so no throwing clays there


Just found one yesterday when i was looking south st paul

http://www.sspgunclub.com/index.php/pricing-hours/hours


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1903134 said:


> Last year wasn't to bad, this summer is when he really went down hill and it hasn't improved come winter.


I remember everyone complaining saying they wouldn't payfor his services since he was off all the time. I rremember one poster here CB maybe? Did have his me membership since he got it cheap or something


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;1903142 said:



>


It'll shift north and be Tuesday/Wednesday


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1903148 said:


> I remember everyone complaining saying they wouldn't payfor his services since he was off all the time. I rremember one poster here CB maybe? Did have his me membership since he got it cheap or something


Ryde, I believe.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1903142 said:


>


Let's go!.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1903150 said:


> Ryde, I believe.


Hopefully whoever it was will chime in. Has ryde posted recently?


----------



## Camden

SnowGuy73;1903106 said:


> Survivors on.


I'll need to watch in between periods of the Wild game. They're on national tv tonight and Doc Emrick is announcing. That's can't-miss tv.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1903153 said:


> Hopefully whoever it was will chime in. Has ryde posted recently?


Olsonbro i thought


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1903153 said:


> Hopefully whoever it was will chime in. Has ryde posted recently?


Been a while.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1903156 said:


> Olsonbro i thought


Maybe it was.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1903154 said:


> I'll need to watch in between periods of the Wild game. They're on national tv tonight and Doc Emrick is announcing. That's can't-miss tv.


You haven't missed much yet.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Now the suspence is killing me!


----------



## 09Daxman

What a horrible unlucky bounce for backy.


----------



## CityGuy

09Daxman;1903173 said:


> What a horrible unlucky bounce for backy.


Never seen a puck do that before.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1902982 said:


> Sp supposedly if you take off the adapter off the blizzard mount and put the western "shoes" on that mount it will attach


I told you that over the summer


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1902946 said:


> Depends on the definition of trouble.
> 
> I am often in trouble at home.


I don't think that counts


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1903181 said:


> I told you that over the summer


Pictures or it didn't happen


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1902949 said:


> Pretty sure there's already been pictures posted.
> 
> Plus we all know you've been in the backroom in Shinders now.


No down in the valley is the place with the back room


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1903184 said:


> No down in the valley is the place with the back room


I was thinking kod


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1903129 said:


> Used to is the key word. I remember last year he was talking several snows that never happened or major storms that turned into and inch. Maybe in years past before I followed him


We all talked about how Accuweather was garbage last year too... Sometimes you're up, sometimes you're down...


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1903183 said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen


Doh K wise guy


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1903156 said:


> Olsonbro i thought


I think that was it... that's who came to mind before I read all the other names... wasn't me


----------



## SnowGuy73

That sucks...


----------



## Camden

Survivor was just awesome. Best move by a player in many seasons. I'd love the chance the play that game, I think I'd do quite well.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I'm having A really hard time not laying into Novak on his post about how he's a idiot.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1903156 said:


> Olsonbro i thought


Yes........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1903195 said:


> I'm having A really hard time not laying into Novak on his post about how he's a idiot.


Well.... If it'd make you feel better about yourself, do it.


----------



## CityGuy

Good pressure by the wild.


----------



## TKLAWN

Polarismalibu;1903195 said:


> I'm having A really hard time not laying into Novak on his post about how he's a idiot.


What little respect I had for him is gone.

What a complete d-bag, timing and money spent has absolutely nothing to do with if it's a bust.

On a side note he must Facebook creep more than lwnmwrman and SSS, as he seems to know who's in the snow biz.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1903184 said:


> No down in the valley is the place with the back room


They do??? WTH??? I was just in one today buying vinyl for my 12 year old. He's gone retro.


----------



## qualitycut

This has to be one of the top 5 Chipotle burritos i have had.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Novaks getting lippy


----------



## TKLAWN

Drakeslayer;1903208 said:


> Novaks getting lippy


I believe it's Qualitys time to rip him a new one!


----------



## Bill1090

Drakeslayer;1903208 said:


> Novaks getting lippy


Yeah he is


----------



## CityGuy

Good humor on Nowaks page


----------



## Polarismalibu

TKLAWN;1903210 said:


> I believe it's Qualitys time to rip him a new one!


Heck yeah! He's assuming people think he's and idiot now lol


----------



## jimslawnsnow

how does novak know quality plows snow for a living? Stalker?


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1903217 said:


> how does novak know quality plows snow for a living? Stalker?


He stalks everyone that calls him out. I think he figured out only people that plow have been the ones calling him out


----------



## qualitycut

Ok wow didnt see how many responses to my post he made.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1903014 said:


> This I have.


Its awesome. 


Doughboy12;1903044 said:


> So tell me about this fluid film...


Never used it but I got them to send me a T-shirt!


unit28;1903045 said:


> I have the Mr Christmas super electronic gizmo
> 
> not for the timid light stringer type of folks


I've been call Clark Griswold before. I've been in hiding for a couple years but might go crazy next year. As a kid I had tour buses coming by my house. It helped we not only had 25,000 white lights but a hockey rink + we lived on the corner. 


unit28;1903071 said:


> Time for Yule Logging. ......


I need some yule log around here. 


cbservicesllc;1903121 said:


> WTF didn't he just pump up el nino conditions yesterday?


Yes. And you guys be nice to Novak. I'm starting to like him.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;1903204 said:


> What little respect I had for him is gone.
> 
> What a complete d-bag, timing and money spent has absolutely nothing to do with if it's a bust.
> 
> On a side note he must Facebook creep more than lwnmwrman and SSS, as he seems to know who's in the snow biz.


I wouldn't doubt he watches here either


----------



## CityGuy

5 on 3 we need a goal here.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1903200 said:


> Well.... If it'd make you feel better about yourself, do it.


You see why now? Lol he's doing it to himself I don't have to. Wonder if he creeps on here and saw me say that


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1903224 said:


> You see why now? Lol he's doing it to himself I don't have to. Wonder if he creeps on here and saw me say that


You know what they say about arguing on the internet.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

I've figured he's watched here for a while now.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1903218 said:


> He stalks everyone that calls him out. I think he figured out only people that plow have been the ones calling him out


makes sense since we are the ones who remember what happened and who said what


----------



## qualitycut

K now he pissed me off.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

who deleted qualities first post on novaks page? 

NM lap top had a brain fart


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1903227 said:


> makes sense since we are the ones who remember what happened and who said what


Yea i never said weather people were idiots on there.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1903229 said:


> K now he pissed me off.


I like that last one! Guarantee he won't respond to it


----------



## 09Daxman

Someone needs to get Zacks back. They have been gaining up on him. Pretty sad we can't score 5 on 3.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

according to this it doesn't appear to be a huge storm here next week IMO

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/displayMod.php?var=gfs_sfc_prcp&loop=loopall&hours=hr192


----------



## Polarismalibu

This is messed up

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2014/12/1...ls-threats-after-truck-ends-up-in-syrian-war/


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1903229 said:


> K now he pissed me off.


Nice response!

He's too much of a chicken cafe to resond to that too!


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu; 1903234 said:


> I like that last one! Guarantee he won't respond to it


Or block me. That pissed me off, i never said was an idiot


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1903233 said:


> Yea i never said weather people were idiots on there.


I know, plenty on here have though


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1903241 said:


> Or block me. That pissed me off, i never said was an idiot


In sure he saw someone say it on here


----------



## qualitycut

Lwmr is siting in his undies playing ps4 sucking up to him too


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1903239 said:


> This is messed up
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/us/2014/12/1...ls-threats-after-truck-ends-up-in-syrian-war/


that's why you should always take it off yourself


----------



## qualitycut

He better hope it snow now


----------



## jimslawnsnow

some butt kissing going on novaks page. im sure its all BS though.... I hope


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1903239 said:


> This is messed up
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/us/2014/12/1...ls-threats-after-truck-ends-up-in-syrian-war/


What are the chances. Crappy


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1903246 said:


> Lwmr is siting in his undies playing ps4 sucking up to him too


Don't forget his buddy Ricky.


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;1903239 said:


> This is messed up
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/us/2014/12/1...ls-threats-after-truck-ends-up-in-syrian-war/


Poor guy. Who woulda thunk..


----------



## Deershack

albhb3;1903123 said:


> anyone know of a good trap range around the cities??? most seem full around me.Sister Bf parents have land down in Lakeville they just sold so no throwing clays there


Try Oakdale Gun Club. they have novice trap on Wed and open trap on Thur. Don't have to be a member to shoot those afternoons.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1903254 said:


> Don't forget his buddy Ricky.


We are cool though


----------



## SnowGuy73

He responded.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1903258 said:


> We are cool though


Well yeah!

Just proves he lurks on here and lurkers a are cool too.

What a d-bag.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1903258 said:


> We are cool though


I respect the honesty that we hit a never. But that Rick guy


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1903262 said:


> I respect the honesty that we hit a never. But that Rick guy


If it would have been a non plower it wouldn't have came across the way it did. I wasnt like you haven't been able to predict crap until later on down the thread


----------



## Deershack

Got a suggestion for MOA. Put up a banner saying "Hands down---Don't loot"


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1903265 said:


> If it would have been a non plower it wouldn't have came across the way it did. I wasnt like you haven't been able to predict crap until later on down the thread


I agree his initial response was normal, then he checked you out and it set him off a little.


----------



## qualitycut

Deershack;1903267 said:


> Got a suggestion for MOA. Put up a banner saying "Hands down---Don't loot"


Hahahahah....


----------



## Polarismalibu

Took me a second to figure out who Ricky was


----------



## SnowGuy73

Deershack;1903267 said:


> Got a suggestion for MOA. Put up a banner saying "Hands down---Don't loot"


Love it!..


----------



## Bill1090

Haha Randy Brock from KTTC is making fun of him now


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1903270 said:


> Took me a second to figure out who Ricky was


he is a clown! Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

Deershack;1903267 said:


> Got a suggestion for MOA. Put up a banner saying "Hands down---Don't loot"


Or hands up don't loot would be good too. Wonder how many shirts i could sell


----------



## ryde307

SnowGuy73;1903150 said:


> Ryde, I believe.


Nope



Polarismalibu;1903239 said:


> This is messed up
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/us/2014/12/1...ls-threats-after-truck-ends-up-in-syrian-war/


My mom saw a guy wearing one of our old sweatshirts at a store one day so she stopped and asked him who he was. Turns out he got it from goodwill. Not sure how it made it there.



Deershack;1903267 said:


> Got a suggestion for MOA. Put up a banner saying "Hands down---Don't loot"


I can only imagine the media frenzy that would create.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;1903276 said:


> Or hands up don't loot would be good too. Wonder how many shirts i could sell


You would be a millionaire!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1903275 said:


> he is a clown! Thumbs Up


So is that mike guy thinking Ricky makes maps! Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;1903272 said:


> Haha Randy Brock from KTTC is making fun of him now


I think they are buddies actually


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;1903282 said:


> I think they are buddies actually


Think you're right. I'm not good with reading sarcasm.


----------



## Deershack

Saw a quote from a NYC det saying after working the streets, They see the same people time after time protesting. Dosen't matter the cause, the same people are there. Wonder if they are just into protesting or are getting paid.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1903281 said:


> So is that mike guy thinking Ricky makes maps! Thumbs Up


Not sure what you guys are talking about but it sounds interesting.


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1903281 said:


> So is that mike guy thinking Ricky makes maps! Thumbs Up


was it Coach who made the map??


----------



## albhb3

Bill1090;1903279 said:


> You would be a millionaire!


sharpie would label him a racist


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1903288 said:


> was it Coach who made the map??


Yes.........


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1903288 said:


> was it Coach who made the map??


I believe it was


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1903289 said:


> sharpie would label him a racist


Only white sharpies are racist.


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1903289 said:


> sharpie would label him a racist


You see my post about ssp gun club. They even have heated shooting areas now


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1903295 said:


> You see my post about ssp gun club. They even have heated shooting areas now


Heated trap shooting???


----------



## SSS Inc.

On a serious note. Don't you guys notice that Novak always posts potential totals and bold outlooks right after NWS does on Facebook. Check it out sometime.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1903299 said:


> On a serious note. Don't you guys notice that Novak always posts potential totals and bold outlooks right after NWS does on Facebook. Check it out sometime.


I will have to start watching that.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1903295 said:


> You see my post about ssp gun club. They even have heated shooting areas now


Yup thanksThumbs Up also to deershack...work right down by there on the other side of Km


----------



## SnowGuy73

Who is Andrew?

Jesus!!


----------



## Deershack

qualitycut;1903295 said:


> You see my post about ssp gun club. They even have heated shooting areas now


Will they let me use my black asaphult gun there?


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;1903305 said:


> Who is Andrew?
> 
> Jesus!!


never heard of him shame on him:salute:


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1903239 said:


> This is messed up
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/us/2014/12/1...ls-threats-after-truck-ends-up-in-syrian-war/


Why the heck did they blur the terrorists faces???


----------



## albhb3

cbservicesllc;1903309 said:


> Why the heck did they blur the terrorists faces???


what I dont get is why people were calling up the company Idiots


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1903309 said:


> Why the heck did they blur the terrorists faces???


you have to protect there rights they don't want anyone to hurt them


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;1903308 said:


> never heard of him shame on him:salute:


What a Richard!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1903309 said:


> Why the heck did they blur the terrorists faces???


Don't want anyone to hurt them duh


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1903305 said:


> Who is Andrew?
> 
> Jesus!!


That is not me. ..........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1903299 said:


> On a serious note. Don't you guys notice that Novak always posts potential totals and bold outlooks right after NWS does on Facebook. Check it out sometime.


I have to watch that. what a copycat


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1903299 said:


> On a serious note. Don't you guys notice that Novak always posts potential totals and bold outlooks right after NWS does on Facebook. Check it out sometime.


Thats where i figured he seen our plow gang


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;1903317 said:


> That is not me. ..........


well he is bored and doesnt like honesty to remove posts


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;1903321 said:


> well he is bored


Wait.........I figured it out. He works for Kane Transport and likes the Packers...............^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1903322 said:


> Wait.........I figured it out. He works for Kane Transport and likes the Packers...............^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


Ding ding we have a winner


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;1903323 said:


> Ding ding we have a winner


how dare you slander me...I have no idea what your talkin about


----------



## Deershack

Finally got all the Christmas lights to work on the house. Then I wondered what the strange wherling sound was and traced it to the elect meter. Think we have warp speed.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Novak Weather 
Honestly, I think you guys are cool but in a tough industry.
Like · 1 · 32 minutes ago

........


----------



## TKLAWN

albhb3;1903324 said:


> how dare you slander me...I have no idea what your talkin about


Oh my:laughing:
All the negativity in this town sucks!


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1903326 said:


> Novak Weather
> Honestly, I think you guys are cool but in a tough industry.
> Like · 1 · 32 minutes ago
> 
> ........


:waving::waving::waving:


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1903305 said:


> Who is Andrew?
> 
> Jesus!!


Wow.......


----------



## qualitycut

At least we know what tickles his pickle. Strong Jetstream


----------



## Drakeslayer

Novak Weather My FB page is really intended for the general public, not for people in your industry that needs more specific & timely information. I hope that makes sense.
Like · about an hour ago · Edited

General public? All 3,222?


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1903331 said:


> At least we know what tickles his pickle. Strong Jetstream


a detroit parkin lot turnin some guys salad


----------



## Drakeslayer

Goal!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Camden

albhb3;1903321 said:


> well he is bored and doesnt like honesty to remove posts


Did you write that post?

I sure hope not because I'd like to think you're above that sort of thing.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I still wonder if it's not hammer running the show over at novaks Facebook page, that guy was worthless on 5 and Novak has only gotten worse and more dramatic since he partnered up with that clown.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dahl says possible significant snow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1903332 said:


> Novak Weather My FB page is really intended for the general public, not for people in your industry that needs more specific & timely information. I hope that makes sense.
> Like · about an hour ago · Edited
> 
> General public? All 3,222?


You don't need to like his page to look or post for that matter.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1903305 said:


> Who is Andrew?
> 
> Jesus!!


damn that's brutal


----------



## albhb3

Camden;1903336 said:


> Did you write that post?
> 
> I sure hope not because I'd like to think you're above that sort of thing.


of course not never ever would I say that....


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1903339 said:


> Dahl says possible significant snow.


Where's his facebook page?????? What a Morris.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Camden;1903336 said:


> Did you write that post?
> 
> I sure hope not because I'd like to think you're above that sort of thing.


I agree Coach! It was out of bounds.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1903336 said:


> Did you write that post?
> 
> I sure hope not because I'd like to think you're above that sort of thing.


Not sure if you are serious here or not but I would agree.

I would hope we all are being business owners and professionals, but what do I know.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1903339 said:


> Dahl says possible significant snow.


in other words," we need more ratings, I need a raise dammit"


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1903344 said:


> Where's his facebook page?????? What a Morris.


That was on 45 news.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1903339 said:


> Dahl says possible significant snow.


Also showed snow everyday from Sunday to Wednesday I think it was.


----------



## SSS Inc.

How did all you guys find Novak in the first place? The first time I heard of him was someone on here about two years ago posting about him all the time. Said member is no longer here but curious if that is how you guys all found him. At the time I thought to myself who is this Novak guy.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1903337 said:


> I still wonder if it's not hammer running the show over at novaks Facebook page, that guy was worthless on 5 and Novak has only gotten worse and more dramatic since he partnered up with that clown.


I was gonna post similar thoughts, but got distracted with all the trash talk


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1903352 said:


> How did all you guys find Novak in the first place? The first time I heard of him was someone on here about two years ago posting about him all the time. Said member is no longer here but curious if that is how you guys all found him. At the time I thought to myself who is this Novak guy.


I think it was I that first started posting about him or his maps.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1903352 said:


> How did all you guys find Novak in the first place? The first time I heard of him was someone on here about two years ago posting about him all the time. Said member is no longer here but curious if that is how you guys all found him. At the time I thought to myself who is this Novak guy.


same here. everyone kept posting about novaks facebook page. one simple search did the trick


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1903340 said:


> You don't need to like his page to look or post for that matter.


Ok. Good to know. I will change it. Is 2 million a fair number?


----------



## SSS Inc.

I was kidding about Dahls FB page. 

So novak, nws, and Dahl are talking possible snow.


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;1903352 said:


> How did all you guys find Novak in the first place? The first time I heard of him was someone on here about two years ago posting about him all the time. Said member is no longer here but curious if that is how you guys all found him. At the time I thought to myself who is this Novak guy.


No idea you could go dig 5000 pages back and find out, is hammer even on tv anymore dont watch 45


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1903352 said:


> How did all you guys find Novak in the first place? The first time I heard of him was someone on here about two years ago posting about him all the time. Said member is no longer here but curious if that is how you guys all found him. At the time I thought to myself who is this Novak guy.


Found him through here.

Someone mentioned him and here we are today


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1903353 said:


> I was gonna post similar thoughts, but got distracted with all the trash talk


I honestly think it is, as I have seen a drastic change in his posts, posting style, and accuracy.


----------



## TKLAWN

Maybe ask Novak if our weather is influenced by El Niño because he plays for the Wild or because Denny green used to coach the Vikings and he knows a lot about Calcutta clippers?.?


Just wondering


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1903358 said:


> Ok. Good to know. I will change it. Is 2 million a fair number?


Sounds about right. I bet traffic from guys on here account for more than half of his total visitors.


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;1903361 said:


> Found him through here.
> 
> Someone mentioned him and here we are today


so couldnt hack it here so retreats to FB???


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1903363 said:


> Maybe ask Novak if our weather is influenced by El Niño because he plays for the Wild or because Denny green used to coach the Vikings and he knows a lot about Calcutta clippers?.?
> 
> Just wondering


Haha.........


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1903359 said:


> I was kidding about Dahls FB page.
> 
> So novak, nws, and Dahl are talking possible snow.


See what Ian says here.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1903352 said:


> How did all you guys find Novak in the first place? The first time I heard of him was someone on here about two years ago posting about him all the time. Said member is no longer here but curious if that is how you guys all found him. At the time I thought to myself who is this Novak guy.


There was a guy on here calling himself Nowack. I did a search on My phone and it autocorrected and I was directed to Novak.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1903359 said:


> I was kidding about Dahls FB page.
> 
> So novak, nws, and Dahl are talking possible snow.


I am sure we'll get some snow, but powerhouse storm? doubt it. but what do I know


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1903355 said:


> I think it was I that first started posting about him or his maps.


Aurora used to talk about him a lot too.


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;1903365 said:


> so couldnt hack it here so retreats to FB???


What????????????


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Drakeslayer;1903370 said:


> There was a guy on here calling himself Nowack. I did a search on My phone and it autocorrected and I was directed to Novak.


I know SSS calls him that


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1903359 said:


> I was kidding about Dahls FB page.
> 
> So novak, nws, and Dahl are talking possible snow.


For the 5th time this year


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1903372 said:


> Aurora used to talk about him a lot too.


Ah, 10-4....


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;1903373 said:


> What????????????


NOVAK or does he post around on here or maybe im confused


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1903355 said:


> I think it was I that first started posting about him or his maps.


You were probably first. It was someone else that I kind of know that used to reference his forecast every storm. I always thought who cares I've never heard of him. It didn't start with an E btw.

Edit: Yes Aurora.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ian is on..


----------



## Camden

SnowGuy73;1903346 said:


> Not sure if you are serious here or not but I would agree.
> 
> I would hope we all are being business owners and professionals, but what do I know.....


I was being dead serious. How could you ever talk to someone like that who has never done anything to you? Just classless.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1903380 said:


> You were probably first. It was someone else that I kind of know that used to reference his forecast every storm. I always thought who cares I've never heard of him. It didn't start with an E btw.
> 
> Edit: Yes Aurora.


Hmmmm.

Not sure.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1903362 said:


> I honestly think it is, as I have seen a drastic change in his posts, posting style, and accuracy.


he or who ever throws out these dumb sayings. powerhouse. hear that all too often. cant believe if it is hammer novak would allow it to continue? unless he signed a contract with him and cant let him go?


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;1903378 said:


> NOVAK or does he post around on here


As far as I know Novak may or may not lurk on here.

I have know idea if he is a member here or not.

He could be you for all I know.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1903386 said:


> he or who ever throws out these dumb sayings. powerhouse. hear that all too often. cant believe if it is hammer novak would allow it to continue? unless he signed a contract with him and cant let him go?


Could be, it sure, I just noticed a change.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1903370 said:


> There was a guy on here calling himself Nowack. I did a search on My phone and it autocorrected and I was directed to Novak.





jimslawnsnow;1903374 said:


> I know SSS calls him that


Actually. Nowack is a separate entity with no ties to Novak. There was an early partnership created to be a direct competitor to Novak. It's currently short staffed and the forecasts are vague and often misguided.


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;1903378 said:


> NOVAK or does he post around on here or maybe im confused


I think you are confussed.

SSS post about where we heard of Novak.

I responded to his question that I heard of him here along with a few others such as John Dee.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ian says nothing of snow. 50/50 chance white Christmas.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1902933 said:


> Think they were kidding.


Hell,i got 10 trucks ready to roll......what time do we meet?


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;1902943 said:


> You really think anyone on this site would get into any kind of trouble ever


.......Really. ............


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1903337 said:


> I still wonder if it's not hammer running the show over at novaks Facebook page, that guy was worthless on 5 and Novak has only gotten worse and more dramatic since he partnered up with that clown.


This........


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;1903387 said:


> As far as I know Novak may or may not lurk on here.
> 
> I have know idea if he is a member here or not.
> 
> He could be you for all I know.


I dont got that much time to draw pretty misguided pictures on the intranets... speaking of that work calls in another 4 hours boooo


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1903393 said:


> Ian says nothing of snow. 50/50 chance white Christmas.


Ha 50/50 safe bet

Must have better ratings


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;1903391 said:


> I think you are confussed.
> 
> SSS post about where we heard of Novak.
> 
> I responded to his question that I heard of him here along with a few others such as John Dee.


gottchaThumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1903384 said:


> I was being dead serious. How could you ever talk to someone like that who has never done anything to you? Just classless.


I'm with you Coach. I don't get it either.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1903399 said:


> Ha 50/50 safe bet
> 
> Must have better ratings


isnt it always 50/50 it either does or doesnt


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1903399 said:


> Ha 50/50 safe bet
> 
> Must have better ratings


Also said warm up coming so all the snow on the ground will melt..... But no snow forecasted!


----------



## CityGuy

Crap...
Wild lose in ot


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;1903410 said:


> Crap...
> Wild lose in ot


there going nowhere this year maybe 2016


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1903075 said:


> Anyone have any ideas on how to get rid of a sore neck. Started near my shoulder blade a week or so ago and now is in my neck and been having a slight headache with it and cant take it anymore.


Heat it up, then crack it.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Salt run.......


----------



## Camden

CityGuy;1903410 said:


> Crap...
> Wild lose in ot


Someone on here mentioned that they're going to miss the playoffs and I didn't agree. I'm not so sure any more. There are sooo many things wrong with this team.


----------



## albhb3

Camden;1903415 said:


> Someone on here mentioned that they're going to miss the playoffs and I didn't agree. I'm not so sure any more. There are sooo many things wrong with this team.


THAT WAS ME! and I dont watch hockey just had a feeling doesnt help the conf is stacked


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;1903098 said:


> I got one too. Menards 20 bucks or so


I got the same thing,run all my outside lights and inflatable santaand snowman with them as well....


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;1903363 said:


> Maybe ask Novak if our weather is influenced by El Niño because he plays for the Wild or because Denny green used to coach the Vikings and he knows a lot about Calcutta clippers?.?
> 
> Just wondering


:laughing: swings down... swings up... lake front influence... then out...


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1903415 said:


> Someone on here mentioned that they're going to miss the playoffs and I didn't agree. I'm not so sure any more. There are sooo many things wrong with this team.


Every time I think they are getting it together they go backwards. Not sure what the answer is.
If they miss the playoffs this year I think Yeo is out.


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;1903420 said:


> Every time I think they are getting it together they go backwards. Not sure what the answer is.
> If they miss the playoffs this year I think Yeo is out.


hed fit in great with the twins


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1903418 said:


> I got the same thing,run all my outside lights and inflatable santaand snowman with them as well....


How do you put earings and tatoos on woth out popping them?


----------



## OC&D

albhb3;1903123 said:


> anyone know of a good trap range around the cities??? most seem full around me.Sister Bf parents have land down in Lakeville they just sold so no throwing clays there


South St. Paul gun club has several ranges. Oakdale Gun Club has one, but we're members only until next June. You could also look up Metro Gun Club.


----------



## Drakeslayer

1 point from the eastern conference is better than 0!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Up to 30% for Tuesday.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1903425 said:


> How do you put earings and tatoos on woth out popping them?


I was wondering this also. Do you have Santa on a motorcycle?


----------



## Deershack

OC&D;1903426 said:


> South St. Paul gun club has several ranges. Oakdale Gun Club has one, but we're members only until next June. You could also look up Metro Gun Club.


Oakdale has one trap range, however plans are to build another trap and perhaps a sheet range along with their excisting rifle and handgun ranges.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1903414 said:


> Salt run.......


Lucky!!!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1903429 said:


> Up to 30% for Tuesday.


heres my early week on NWS

Sunday
A slight chance of rain and snow. Cloudy, with a high near 35. South wind around 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 20%.

Sunday Night
A 30 percent chance of snow. Cloudy, with a low around 30. South wind 10 to 15 mph.

Monday
A chance of rain and snow. Cloudy, with a high near 35. South wind 10 to 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 40%.

Monday Night
A 40 percent chance of snow. Cloudy, with a low around 27. South southwest wind around 10 mph becoming northwest after midnight.

Tuesday
A 40 percent chance of snow. Cloudy, with a high near 32. Northwest wind 10 to 15 mph.

Tuesday Night
A 30 percent chance of snow. Cloudy, with a low around 21. Northwest wind around 15 mph.

Wednesday
Mostly cloudy, with a high near 25. Blustery, with a northwest wind 15 to 20 mph, with gusts as high as 25 mph.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1903426 said:


> South St. Paul gun club has several ranges. Oakdale Gun Club has one, but we're members only until next June. You could also look up Metro Gun Club.


Just trap is member till june? Buddy is a member there


----------



## SSS Inc.

I think someone got blocked.


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;1903272 said:



> Haha Randy Brock from KTTC is making fun of him now


Is this a Facebook page?


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1903436 said:


> I think someone got blocked.


Not I said the fly!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1903434 said:


> heres my early week on NWS
> 
> Sunday
> A slight chance of rain and snow. Cloudy, with a high near 35. South wind around 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 20%.
> 
> Sunday Night
> A 30 percent chance of snow. Cloudy, with a low around 30. South wind 10 to 15 mph.
> 
> Monday
> A chance of rain and snow. Cloudy, with a high near 35. South wind 10 to 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 40%.
> 
> Monday Night
> A 40 percent chance of snow. Cloudy, with a low around 27. South southwest wind around 10 mph becoming northwest after midnight.
> 
> Tuesday
> A 40 percent chance of snow. Cloudy, with a high near 32. Northwest wind 10 to 15 mph.
> 
> Tuesday Night
> A 30 percent chance of snow. Cloudy, with a low around 21. Northwest wind around 15 mph.
> 
> Wednesday
> Mostly cloudy, with a high near 25. Blustery, with a northwest wind 15 to 20 mph, with gusts as high as 25 mph.


Too warm..


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1903436 said:


> I think someone got blocked.


?...............


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1903282 said:


> I think they are buddies actually


Randy Brock is very good at his perdition. He wont just throw anything out unless he has facts to back it up. ...


----------



## Deershack

qualitycut;1903435 said:


> Just trap is member till june? Buddy is a member there


He must be talking about SSP since Oakdale's memberships run Jan to Dec.


----------



## Camden

SnowGuy73;1903443 said:


> ?...............


x2

Whatcha talkin' bout Willis?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

funny novak called brock, brick. I am sure its a miss type but kinda funny


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1903450 said:


> funny novak called brock, brick. I am sure its a miss type but kinda funny


Auto correct?


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;1903439 said:


> Is this a Facebook page?


Yes it is...


----------



## qualitycut

Deershack;1903446 said:


> He must be talking about SSP since Oakdale's memberships run Jan to Dec.


Yea but he said traps only open to members until june. Ssp is open to both all the time.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1903452 said:


> Auto correct?


could be, but mine spells it out. it is a first name so it should be in there anyway


----------



## qualitycut

Jeez that Jeremy guys knees must be getting raw!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1903456 said:


> could be, but mine spells it out. it is a first name so it should be in there anyway


Mine doesn't recognize a few names, had to add them.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Mmmmmmm....


----------



## Deershack

qualitycut;1903455 said:


> Yea but he said traps only open to members until june. Ssp is open to both all the time.


Confused. Oakdale trap is open all the time to members and to the public on Wed and Thur afternoons, weekends from June to Sept and every day from Sept through late Nov.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1903425 said:


> How do you put earings and tatoos on woth out popping them?


Silicone. ......lol


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;1903430 said:


> I was wondering this also. Do you have Santa on a motorcycle?


Not yet, but thinking about it next year on the roof....


----------



## qualitycut

Bell says coating


----------



## Bill1090

Locals down here in the deep south aren't very wound up about it. They are more talking about the cold.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1903448 said:


> x2
> 
> Whatcha talkin' bout Willis?


I can't find Andrews post anymore.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1903476 said:


> I can't find Andrews post anymore.


That was a given.


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1903435 said:


> Just trap is member till june? Buddy is a member there


OGC is members only until June, though starting in April, we're open to the public on Wednesdays for novice trap and Thursday's is open trap. Each day it starts around 4 pm.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1903463 said:


> Mmmmmmm....


That pizza looks good. 12#'s in 26 minutes. Dang.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1903476 said:


> I can't find Andrews post anymore.


Awww, someone's mommy stepped in and cleaned it up


----------



## OC&D

Deershack;1903431 said:


> Oakdale has one trap range, however plans are to build another trap and perhaps a sheet range along with their excisting rifle and handgun ranges.


At the annual meeting Marah said we'd need to buy the 40 acres to the West to do that. They're looking into it I guess.


----------



## Deershack

OC&D;1903481 said:


> OGC is members only until June, though starting in April, we're open to the public on Wednesdays for novice trap and Thursday's is open trap. Each day it starts around 4 pm.


I may be incorrect. I thought novice and open trap went all year round.


----------



## SSS Inc.

At least somebody remebers when I used to draw maps with rectangles.


----------



## Deershack

OC&D;1903484 said:


> At the annual meeting Marah said we'd need to buy the 40 acres to the West to do that. They're looking into it I guess.


I was at the meeting. Thought he said they were in discussions to buy the land, perhaps splitting it with Lake Elmo. If they got it they would build a new trap range to the West and a possible skeet range to the East of the short range.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1903455 said:


> Yea but he said traps only open to members until june. Ssp is open to both all the time.





SSS Inc.;1903476 said:


> I can't find Andrews post anymore.












I found it. It's right at the bottom


----------



## OC&D

Deershack;1903485 said:


> I may be incorrect. I thought novice and open trap went all year round.


Nope. I'm out there every Wednesday for Novice trap. We start in April and go until we open to the public 7 days a week.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1903489 said:


> I found it. It's right at the bottom


Hit refresh. .......


----------



## OC&D

Deershack;1903488 said:


> I was at the meeting. Thought he said they were in discussions to buy the land, perhaps splitting it with Lake Elmo. If they got it they would build a new trap range to the West and a possible skeet range to the East of the short range.


That's more or less what I understood as well. My buddy Jim won the rifle and my dad won the smoker. I won $20.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1903493 said:


> Hit refresh. .......


All of the comments are still there. Mine has 4 likes. Take that you naysayers.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1903486 said:


> At least somebody remebers when I used to draw maps with rectangles.


Yep. They were highly accurate as I recall!


----------



## Deershack

OC&D;1903494 said:


> That's more or less what I understood as well. My buddy Jim won the rifle and my dad won the smoker. I won $20.


I got $20 also. Going to have to stop on a Wed and try to meet you. Bad news about Mike being in the Vet hospital. I was the one asking that the Club go slow when converting everything to high tech.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1903493 said:


> Hit refresh. .......


It's actually a pic from earlier. 
when I read it I just knew it would come handy later.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Schools are closed as of Friday. Can care less about any storm next week.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1903495 said:


> All of the comments are still there. Mine has 4 likes. Take that you naysayers.


Your welcome. That one guy has four as well.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1903496 said:


> Yep. They were highly accurate as I recall!


Might have to dust off the old rectangle maker one of these days.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1903495 said:


> All of the comments are still there. Mine has 4 likes. Take that you naysayers.


Finally come up for air.


----------



## OC&D

Deershack;1903498 said:


> I got $20 also. Going to have to stop on a Wed and try to meet you. Bad news about Mike being in the Vet hospital. I was the one asking that the Club go slow when converting everything to high tech.


You should. We have a great time on Wednesdays! It is bad news about Mike. A couple of guys went out to see him today and he's doing a little better, but he's in pretty rough shape. My wife and I are going to try and get out to see him in the next week or so. My wife comes out on Wednesdays as well. She's addicted to clay shooting. I think I remember someone saying something about the going slow thing with regards to high tech stuff. I agree, we have to continue to serve all of our members, and not all of them are tech-saavy.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1903506 said:


> Finally come up for air.


Hahaha!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Been driving around looking for skis for the oldest, finally settled on a pair at Joes.

Then shopping for my dad, mom and youngest. Ran this salt run, now hitting Taco Bell and heading home to get the trailer to pick up the tractor that was dropped off at the school.

Waiting for my check from that landscape job to pay some guys off and have some money to get my wife something. Gonna be a nail biter.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1903506 said:


> Finally come up for air.


Richard! You should start sleeping from 6 pm-6am!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1903482 said:


> That pizza looks good. 12#'s in 26 minutes. Dang.


They have a bigger one too that you can eat as a team of 4.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1903510 said:


> Been driving around looking for skis for the oldest, finally settled on a pair at Joes.
> 
> Then shopping for my dad, mom and youngest. Ran this salt run, now hitting Taco Bell and heading home to get the trailer to pick up the tractor that was dropped off at the school.
> 
> Waiting for my check from that landscape job to pay some guys off and have some money to get my wife something. Gonna be a nail biter.


Great......now I want a Chili Cheese Burrito. :angry:


----------



## Deershack

OC&D;1903507 said:


> You should. We have a great time on Wednesdays! It is bad news about Mike. A couple of guys went out to see him today and he's doing a little better, but he's in pretty rough shape. My wife and I are going to try and get out to see him in the next week or so. My wife comes out on Wednesdays as well. She's addicted to clay shooting. I think I remember someone saying something about the going slow thing with regards to high tech stuff. I agree, we have to continue to serve all of our members, and not all of them are tech-saavy.


Mike and I go way back (20+ years) to our involment in Scouting. I don't shoot trap but have gone out on Thur to help him out running the range a few times. I'm one of the members who know just enough about computers and such to be considered extremely dangerous. This a close as I get to "social media".


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1903512 said:


> They have a bigger one too that you can eat as a team of 4.


Might have to try that place sometime. Looks good. Not sure about tackling the challenge though.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1903516 said:


> Might have to try that place sometime. Looks good. Not sure about tackling the challenge though.


Be cool to get a big pizza for a birthday party or something.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1903513 said:


> Great......now I want a Chili Cheese Burrito. :angry:


Same.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1903513 said:


> Great......now I want a Chili Cheese Burrito. :angry:


Best Taco Bell I've had in a LONG time!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1903519 said:


> Same.......


Best Taco Bell I've had in a LONG time!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1903518 said:


> Be cool to get a big pizza for a birthday party or something.


Exactly what I was thinking. As soon as I saw the giant box I was sold. I suppose you have to order way ahead.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1903521 said:


> Best Taco Bell I've had in a LONG time!!!





LwnmwrMan22;1903523 said:


> Best Taco Bell I've had in a LONG time!!!


Whatever.........


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1903523 said:


> Best Taco Bell I've had in a LONG time!!!


No moguls tomorrow, unless your wearing carsharts!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1903525 said:


> Exactly what I was thinking. As soon as I saw the giant box I was sold. I suppose you have to order way ahead.


Haha. Same here.

I think it says like 72 hours a head or something and they deliver it!


----------



## OC&D

Deershack;1903514 said:


> Mike and I go way back (20+ years) to our involment in Scouting. I don't shoot trap but have gone out on Thur to help him out running the range a few times. I'm one of the members who know just enough about computers and such to be considered extremely dangerous. This a close as I get to "social media".


I'm worried he won't really recover from whatever is wrong with him. That long in the hospital is rough for anyone, let alone someone of his age. I hope I'm wrong though.

You can always start shooting trap. Wednesday's would be a good opportunity!


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1903532 said:


> Haha. Same here.
> 
> I think it says like 72 hours a head or something and they deliver it!


I think I'm getting the hang of this Facebook stalking thing. Pretty bold, eh?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Here you go sss.

http://www.premierpizza.com/partypizzas.html


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1903532 said:


> Haha. Same here.
> 
> I think it says like 72 hours a head or something and they deliver it!


Seen a place like that on man vs food, the needed an extension for the oven to fit.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1903534 said:


> I think I'm getting the hang of this Facebook stalking thing. Pretty bold, eh?


I guess so....


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1903536 said:


> Seen a place like that on man vs food, the needed an extension for the oven to fit.


I saw that one too!


----------



## qualitycut

That place says they have a buffet too! I might have to swing by there tomorrow


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Any of you Oakdale Gun Club guys remember Joe Rottman?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1903540 said:


> That place says they have a buffet too! I might have to swing by there tomorrow


Buffet link is broke. Maybe not there?


----------



## qualitycut

Any you oakdale gun guys know rob, taller bald does trees?


----------



## OC&D

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1903542 said:


> Any of you Oakdale Gun Club guys remember Joe Rottman?


I don't, but I've only been a member since 2009 I think, maybe 2010.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1903540 said:


> That place says they have a buffet too! I might have to swing by there tomorrow


Let me know how it is


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1903545 said:


> Any you oakdale gun guys know rob, taller bald does trees?


If he isn't a board member and doesn't shoot trap on a regular basis, I don't think so.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1903544 said:


> Buffet link is broke. Maybe not there?


The buffet has the flu! You will get it too!


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1903549 said:


> If he isn't a board member and doesn't shoot trap on a regular basis, I don't think so.


Are you a member? Is it still a couple year wait to get in there?


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1903551 said:


> Are you a member? Is it still a couple year wait to get in there?


Yes.

I don't know how long the wait is, though it's pretty painless to get on the waiting list. You can do it on the website. We increased our total number of members a couple of years ago to 1500 so you might be able to get in this next year if you get on the list.


----------



## Deershack

qualitycut;1903545 said:


> Any you oakdale gun guys know rob, taller bald does trees?


Dosn't ring any bells. I think we took in about 250 new members last year. Don't know what the number will be this year.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

OC&D;1903546 said:


> I don't, but I've only been a member since 2009 I think, maybe 2010.


He was the caretaker there for years, until 2001ish.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

OC&D;1903553 said:


> Yes.
> 
> I don't know how long the wait is, though it's pretty painless to get on the waiting list. You can do it on the website. We increased our total number of members a couple of years ago to 1500 so you might be able to get in this next year if you get on the list.


How much is it a year?


----------



## SSS Inc.

What the???????!!!????? City of Mpls truck just went down my alley plowing and sanding while I was flooding the rink. They haven't even gone down my street yet.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1903558 said:


> What the???????!!!????? City of Mpls truck just went down my alley plowing and sanding while I was flooding the rink. They haven't even gone down my street yet.


Probably same situation my call was about.

Salt run / shovel sidewalk area, parking lot was packed down.

They probably figure the road is packed down, but people use / walk in the alley.


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1903394 said:


> Hell,i got 10 trucks ready to roll......what time do we meet?


Breakfast at my house and then straight up Cedar.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1903559 said:


> Probably same situation my call was about.
> 
> Salt run / shovel sidewalk area, parking lot was packed down.
> 
> They probably figure the road is packed down, but people use / walk in the alley.


It was really loud. The plow kept stuttering and the guy would stop and go again. There's is nothing in my alley to even plow but 1.25" of fluff in the middle.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1903561 said:


> It was really loud. The plow kept stuttering and the guy would stop and go again. There's is nothing in my alley to even plow but 1.25" of fluff in the middle.


I'm surprised the plow even touched the ground In the middle of a alley


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1903561 said:


> It was really loud. The plow kept stuttering and the guy would stop and go again. There's is nothing in my alley to even plow but 1.25" of fluff in the middle.


My sidewalk was the same way. Property manager said "Well I guess we had some drifting at xxxxxxx. Please shovel and salt the sidewalk area."

Go down there and there were no drifts of any depth. MAYBE 5/8" deep snow anywhere I could find.

Blew it off and salted. Will send a bill and hope this type of call keeps coming in.


----------



## OC&D

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1903557 said:


> How much is it a year?


Our dues this year were $95.00, but all members have to do 18 service hours per year at the club as well. Most members do two days of range duty during public hours which would meet the requirement. I put in over 70 hours this year but I'm out there every Wednesday afternoon/evening for novice trap. You also have to be a member of the NRA as we're affiliated with them.

Edit: Quite frankly, it's an awesome club. It's mainly geared towards rifle and pistol shooting, but we keep the trap range busy too. It might be the best kept secret on this side of the cities if you like to shoot.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1903563 said:


> My sidewalk was the same way. Property manager said "Well I guess we had some drifting at xxxxxxx. Please shovel and salt the sidewalk area."
> 
> Go down there and there were no drifts of any depth. MAYBE 5/8" deep snow anywhere I could find.
> 
> Blew it off and salted. Will send a bill and hope this type of call keeps coming in.


If I had your money I'd burn mine!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1903562 said:


> I'm surprised the plow even touched the ground In the middle of a alley


I'm sure it was just the tips catching and that's why he kept stopping. Usually they don't come down unless it's a big storm. When they do the its with a wheel loader with a bucket that can get everything because of its shape(kinda v'd). This was a single axle dump.


----------



## Doughboy12

Deershack;1903286 said:


> Saw a quote from a NYC det saying after working the streets, They see the same people time after time protesting. Dosen't matter the cause, the same people are there. Wonder if they are just into protesting or are getting paid.


Paid to protest.... Get them at the temp empl store.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1903565 said:


> If I had your money I'd burn mine!


I've been heeding the advice from Jimlawn and making changes to my operations that guys have suggested and, by golly, it's WORKING!!

Plus if I can keep up this run of fortune cookies that keep the snow away, I'll be retiring too!!


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1903568 said:


> I've been heeding the advice from Jimlawn and making changes to my operations that guys have suggested and, by golly, it's WORKING!!
> 
> Plus if I can keep up this run of fortune cookies that keep the snow away, I'll be retiring too!!


After 20 year of pushing around the frozen water, I have to admit I don't really miss it all that much. Maybe I'll feel differently in a month or two, but so far I'm enjoying having a cocktail while reading plowsite when there's impending snow. That said, I still have to hook up the plow to do a few places, but unless it's a serious storm, no one is going to be getting on my case if it isn't done immediately.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1903563 said:


> My sidewalk was the same way. Property manager said "Well I guess we had some drifting at xxxxxxx. Please shovel and salt the sidewalk area."
> 
> Go down there and there were no drifts of any depth. MAYBE 5/8" deep snow anywhere I could find.
> 
> Blew it off and salted. Will send a bill and hope this type of call keeps coming in.


payup payup payup


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1903570 said:


> After 20 year of pushing around the frozen water, I have to admit I don't really miss it all that much. Maybe I'll feel differently in a month or two, but so far I'm enjoying having a cocktail while reading plowsite when there's impending snow. That said, I still have to hook up the plow to do a few places, but unless it's a serious storm, no one is going to be getting on my case if it isn't done immediately.


I'm starting to push the same number of years, I don't think I'll miss it.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1903572 said:


> I'm starting to push the same number of years, I don't think I'll miss it.


I don't think I could ever give it up, as much as i ***** about it at times,i have too much fun plowing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1903573 said:


> I don't think I could ever give it up, as much as i ***** about it at times,i have too much fun plowing.


I agree. I suppose I'd move to being a sub for someone.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1903574 said:


> I agree. I suppose I'd move to being a sub for someone.


Well I would say I would give ya a job but I'm not sure I want the insurance claims that come along with it


----------



## Willman940

CityGuy;1902890 said:


> Well my day off is shot. Made it to Medards for 2 sheets of rock to finish my basement. Pager went off. Was thinking I wil just go to the station and sign in as soon as I can get there.
> Came in as a mutual aid to Rockford fire for standby. CAlled station and told them to throw my gear on the truck I would just meet them there.
> Made it home and got rock unloaded.
> Now I have made it to the couch.
> Guess I better take a half day tomorrow just to get what I wanted done today done.
> 
> I hate when things don't go as planned.


You made it out there eh? I didn't hear much of it, you guys make the stop?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

OC&D;1903564 said:


> Our dues this year were $95.00, but all members have to do 18 service hours per year at the club as well. Most members do two days of range duty during public hours which would meet the requirement. I put in over 70 hours this year but I'm out there every Wednesday afternoon/evening for novice trap. You also have to be a member of the NRA as we're affiliated with them.
> 
> Edit: Quite frankly, it's an awesome club. It's mainly geared towards rifle and pistol shooting, but we keep the trap range busy too. It might be the best kept secret on this side of the cities if you like to shoot.


That's cheap, just on the wrong side of town for me.


----------



## Polarismalibu

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1903577 said:


> That's cheap, just on the wrong side of town for me.


Isn't there one in Blaine? That's close by


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Polarismalibu;1903579 said:


> Isn't there one in Blaine? That's close by


There's Metro, the wife gets me a membership to Bills every year for our anniversary. Was at Bills tonight


----------



## Polarismalibu

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1903580 said:


> There's Metro, the wife gets me a membership to Bills every year for our anniversary. Was at Bills tonight


As long as you go to circle pines and not robinsdale bills isn't a bad place


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Polarismalibu;1903581 said:


> As long as you go to circle pines and not robinsdale bills isn't a bad place
> 
> Just Circle Pines, everyone is nice there. They do have a couple new guys I don't know yet though


----------



## Polarismalibu

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1903582 said:


> Polarismalibu;1903581 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you go to circle pines and not robinsdale bills isn't a bad place
> 
> Just Circle Pines, everyone is nice there. They do have a couple new guys I don't know yet though
> 
> 
> 
> That's the one I go to. Might be going tomorrow
Click to expand...


----------



## BossPlow614

Doughboy12;1903567 said:


> Paid to protest.... Get them at the temp empl store.


That's a "profession" to some morons. Happened to see property/real estate (Property Brothers I believe) show a couple weeks ago and the idiots on there wanted a house, small amt of land to grow their own food, not far from downtown LA for less than $300,000. :laughing:


----------



## unit28

Cape jumps on the 20th

Feels like March


----------



## Polarismalibu

unit28;1903597 said:


> Cape jumps on the 20th
> 
> Feels like March


Glad I'm not the only one up early


----------



## SnowGuy73

10° clear calm.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Up to 60% Monday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Highs aren't as high as yesterday.


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## SnowGuy73

Mikey says nothing of big snow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Cody says scattered flurries.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Barlow says colder and whiter than average coming soon!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Also says a white Christmas for sure, no talk of anything big.


----------



## banonea

NWS just posted about a major storm coming next week as we


----------



## banonea

Weather channel says snow/rain showers from Sunday to Wednesday next week and mid 30


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1903628 said:


>


Is it just me or does that Low shoot STRAIGHT North for Christmas Day? Crazy...


----------



## Bill1090

21* a bit cloudy


----------



## Bill1090

Weather Channel says white Christmas is likely.


----------



## Bill1090

My meteo dropped.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1903632 said:


> Is it just me or does that Low shoot STRAIGHT North for Christmas Day? Crazy...


Looks like it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1903634 said:


> Weather Channel says white Christmas is likely.


Barlow said it again too, guaranteed.


----------



## Bill1090

NWS down here doesn't have confidence that we will. Saying mostly rain.


----------



## banonea

KTTC is saying about the same, but just light snow on Wednesday


----------



## OC&D

18 and cloudy. Blech.


----------



## Bill1090

Everyone seems to be saying different things, yet the same. Maybe we will get dumped on.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1903651 said:


> Everyone seems to be saying different things, yet the same. Maybe we will get dumped on.


This.........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak posted.


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1903657 said:


> Novak posted.


I like it!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1903663 said:


> I like it!!!


Me too......


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1903657 said:


> Novak posted.


I saw that. Hopefully it doesn't start a fight.


----------



## Bill1090

Nice day out. Good day to get the Christmas shopping done and maybe hit the ice for a bit.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1903667 said:


> I saw that. Hopefully it doesn't start a fight.


Haha.

Agreed.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1903667 said:


> I saw that. Hopefully it doesn't start a fight.


Still too early, trouble makers are still in bed!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1903669 said:


> Nice day out. Good day to get the Christmas shopping done and maybe hit the ice for a bit.


How much ice you got over there?


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1903674 said:


> How much ice you got over there?


I haven't checked in awhile. I would guess at least 3-4


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1903683 said:


> I haven't checked in awhile. I would guess at least 3-4


We are at 6-7", down from almost 9".


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1903687 said:
 

> We are at 6-7", down from almost 9".


I think the challenge down here will be along the shoreline. Last week it was pulling away.


----------



## SnowGuy73

John Dee posted on Facebook too about confidence growing!


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1903688 said:
 

>


Yes please!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1903689 said:


> I think the challenge down here will be along the shoreline. Last week it was pulling away.


We had the same, it was all refroze yesterday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh good. I'm in the 8-12".


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1903692 said:


> Yes please!


Pull that 8-12" this way.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

And for you guys that need assistance.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1903694 said:


> Oh good. I'm in the 8-12".


You move?.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

......,.............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.theweatherstone.co.uk


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1903695 said:


> Pull that 8-12" this way.


Its not far away.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1903698 said:


> You move?.


Dark dark blue, right above the #8.

Edit.... Put my glasses on.... Nevermind.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1903701 said:


> Its not far away.


That will change.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1903700 said:


> http://www.theweatherstone.co.uk


That's awesome. Does the sign come with it?


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1903705 said:


> That will change.


Did you get an electric auger yet?


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1903702 said:


> Dark dark blue, right above the #8.
> 
> Edit.... Put my glasses on.... Nevermind.


I hope it will be on all of us soon.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1903707 said:


> Did you get an electric auger yet?


I was looking at propane, and no.

I'm keeping mine another year.


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1903709 said:


> I was looking at propane, and no.
> 
> I'm keeping mine another year.


Well how am I supposed to know if I want one if I don't have a guini pig to test one?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1903617 said:


> Barlow says colder and whiter than average coming soon!


At 445 am he said some light snow for early week

I think he said and inch or two


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1903711 said:


> Well how am I supposed to know if I want one if I don't have a guini pig to test one?


Buddy of mine just bought one, only drilled about 20 holes with it so far but says he loves it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1903712 said:


> At 445 am he said some light snow for early week
> 
> I think he said and inch or two


I don't think he said any amounts when I watched.


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1903713 said:


> Buddy of mine just bought one, only drilled about 20 holes with it so far but says he loves it.


Might have to go get myself an early present then.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1903715 said:


> I don't think he said any amounts when I watched.


Gonna watch him on 45

Just said some light snow is in the forecast. Word for word


----------



## andersman02

Novaks page getting heated!


----------



## SnowGuy73

andersman02;1903718 said:


> Novaks page getting heated!


Again?......


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1903717 said:


> Gonna watch him on 45
> 
> Just said some light snow is in the forecast. Word for word


Copy that.


----------



## andersman02

SnowGuy73;1903721 said:


> Again?......


Nah just catching up from last night


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1903716 said:


> Might have to go get myself an early present then.


There you go, 10"?


----------



## SnowGuy73

andersman02;1903723 said:


> Nah just catching up from last night


Ah, ok.....


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1903724 said:


> There you go, 10"?


8". Little easier to work around in the 1 man.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Where is the sun? Suppose to have been sunny almost every day


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;1903728 said:


> Where is the sun? Suppose to have been sunny almost every day


Hiding behind the clouds we've had for a week..


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1903726 said:


> 8". Little easier to work around in the 1 man.


8", present for you or the wife?

Haha.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Barlow some light snow next week, could be mixed with some rain


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1903728 said:


> Where is the sun? Suppose to have been sunny almost every day


I was thinking the same.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1903729 said:


> Hiding behind the clouds we've had for a week..


Just so blah with the clouds


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1903731 said:


> Barlow some light snow next week, could be mixed with some rain


Hmmm...........


----------



## Doughboy12

Drove through a "blizzard" on the way in.... Eagan by Pilot Knob Rd... Was a 1/4 mile stretch where it was really coming down. .... what the heck?


----------



## Doughboy12

I thought maybe I took a wrong turn and was going by Buck Hill....


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1903730 said:


> 8", present for you or the wife?
> 
> Haha.


Ha! If she wants a present that big I'll have to stop at Spencers in the mall!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1903737 said:



> Ha! If she wants a present that big I'll have to stop at Spencers in the mall!


Haha.

I like the 10", 8" is so small.


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;1903733 said:


> Just so blah with the clouds


They said today would have some sun. I don't see that happening though.


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1903738 said:


> Haha.
> 
> I like the 10", 8" is so small.


That's what she said.....

BA DUM BUMP


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;1903738 said:


> Haha.
> 
> I like the 10", 8" is so small.


56% more area....


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1903597 said:


> Cape jumps on the 20th
> 
> Feels like March


Huh? ???.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

John Dee says get ready.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1903748 said:


> Huh? ???.....


Cape is a weather term. Assuming gonna feel warm and mild after the 20th.


----------



## Bill1090

What are these guys seeing in this storm? Granted I only know how to read the meteogram, but that's only around 3" max.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light snow here, no Sun.


----------



## qualitycut

Geez all these people running to novaks page to make him feel better, now i feel bad for hurting everyone's feelings.


----------



## Bill1090

Looks like it's snowing in Kansas City.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1903757 said:


> Geez all these people running to novaks page to make him feel better, now i feel bad for hurting everyone's feelings.


I would.


----------



## Doughboy12

Really coming down in St. Paul ATM


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1903750 said:


> Cape is a weather term. Assuming gonna feel warm and mild after the 20th.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Convective_available_potential_energy


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1903760 said:


> I would.


O whatever. .......


----------



## qualitycut

So according to nws discussion they still are not sure on where storm is going to go, still could go east?


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1903757 said:


> Geez all these people running to novaks page to make him feel better, now i feel bad for hurting everyone's feelings.


I fault him for jumping the gun with the whole idiot comment... after that some other people took it a little far... one in particular... I was like


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1903757 said:


> Geez all these people running to novaks page to make him feel better, now i feel bad for hurting everyone's feelings.


Nowack was talking cafe bout y'all in regards to watching the weather & his page so religiously. It was on a "post to page" by Kim Hill & in the comments.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1903757 said:


> Geez all these people running to novaks page to make him feel better, now i feel bad for hurting everyone's feelings.


Almost seems fake


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1903766 said:


> So according to nws discussion they still are not sure on where storm is going to go, still could go east?


I'm calling a shift east and north. It'll snow here. Just a few inches over a couple days. Be tough crap to get scraped clean due to the rain we will get monday


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1903766 said:


> So according to nws discussion they still are not sure on where storm is going to go, still could go east?


Sounds good to me


----------



## TKLAWN

BossPlow614;1903768 said:


> Nowack was talking cafe bout y'all in regards to watching the weather & his page so religiously. It was on a "post to page" by Kim Hill & in the comments.[/
> 
> I'm done with him, for the record I never followed him "religiously" or however he described it.
> 
> Just not nescessary.
> 
> I will watch Schafer on 4. He gives a honest forecast without reeling people into the typical misleading weather jargon.
> 
> Edit: what a fraud, doesn't want to create friction or block people. DOH KAY! I think he started most of by saying Andy called "weather people idiots" which he never did.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I think they are all a bunch of know-nothing clowns.....


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1903767 said:


> I fault him for jumping the gun with the whole idiot comment... after that some other people took it a little far... one in particular... I was like


Yea my comment was different than yours he just decided to go after me, im the victim here...

yea that one was a little sad.


----------



## andersman02

Someone should post this page to his wall......


----------



## Bill1090

Light flurries


----------



## qualitycut

andersman02;1903784 said:


> Someone should post this page to his wall......


O im sure he watches, coach invited him a couple years ago when he was on his game


----------



## andersman02

maybe he made an acct here lately, there WAS quite a few new guys this year.....


----------



## andersman02

I forgot how boring winter gets, I need a new hobby...Cod getting old quick


----------



## qualitycut

andersman02;1903789 said:


> I forgot how boring winter gets, I need a new hobby...Cod getting old quick


Luckily my buddy has a trucking company ao i go volunteer in the shop when im bored in turn for full access for my stuff


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Whoever it was that posted that 9.2 Boss DXT the other week, can you post the link again if you can find it?

Got a sub that wants to buy one, so I told him about that one, but he can't find it. I can't remember if it was posted from Minneapolis, or if it was from a different area.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Had 2 more guys contact me today about sub work. Doesn't sound like they know how to do much, but it's nice to add to the list when guys here aren't available.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1903793 said:


> Whoever it was that posted that 9.2 Boss DXT the other week, can you post the link again if you can find it?
> 
> Got a sub that wants to buy one, so I told him about that one, but he can't find it. I can't remember if it was posted from Minneapolis, or if it was from a different area.


Definitely won't snow then!


----------



## qualitycut

A bit of light snow which may mix with rain at times will develop Sunday late in the day and again on Monday before colder air changes it to all snow.

Right now only light snow is expected but he good news is that we will all but clinch a white Christmas due to the light snow early next week.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Jesus Wal-Mart is busy....


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Why is it snowing? My deck is white except the two spots where the dogs were


----------



## andersman02

SnowGuy73;1903800 said:


> Jesus Wal-Mart is busy....


I absolutely HATE that place, more than MOA


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The national NWS view on things next week. Read the last sentence.


..SENSIBLE WEATHER HIGHLIGHTS...
CHRISTMAS EVE/DAY CYCLONE---24/12Z TO 25/12Z TIME FRAME---WILL
HAVE REACHED FULL MATURITY---USHERING IN COLD ADVECTION ACROSS THE
NORTHEAST QUARTER OF THE NATION.
LOOKS TO BE A BROAD-SCALE AND RATHER INTENSE WIND/RAIN SCENARIO
EMBEDDED WITHIN THE WARM SECTOR...ALONG THE COLD FRONT AND INVOF
THE TRIPLE-POINT. IN THE SOUTHEAST...THE FRONTAL PASSAGE AND
WINDS/RAIN WILL BE MORE OF A CHRISTMAS EVE EVENT...WITH A DRY WEST
WIND ON CHRISTMAS DAY. AT A MINIMUM---SURFACE LOW AND ITS TROWAL
FEATURE SHOULD BE CONTINUING TO LIFT MOISTURE---IN THE FORM OF
SNOW---FROM THE CANADIAN MARITIMES---WESTWARD TO LAKE
HURON/SUPERIOR. EMBEDDED WITHIN THE COLD SECTOR...SCATTERED SNOW
SHOWERS---THE UPSLOPE FLOW MECHANISM GENERATING THE PRECIPITATION
IN THE APPALACHIANS/NEW ENGLAND AND SYNOPTIC-SCALE LAKE EFFECT FOR
THE GREAT LAKES. FOR THE NORTHERN/CENTRAL PLAINS AND MIDWEST...A
SHALLOW BUT STEEP MID-LEVEL LAPSE RATE ENVIRONMENT MAY PRODUCE
ISOLATED SNOW SHOWER ACTIVITY.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Sun is trying to come out


----------



## jimslawnsnow

andersman02;1903809 said:


> I absolutely HATE that place, more than MOA


I do to, even though I haven't been to MOA in 12 years I believe


----------



## jimslawnsnow

GFS doesn't look real threatening right now


----------



## OC&D

cbservicesllc;1903767 said:


> I fault him for jumping the gun with the whole idiot comment... after that some other people took it a little far... one in particular... I was like


That must have been deleted before I saw it. What the heck did someone say that was so bad?


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1903818 said:


> That must have been deleted before I saw it. What the heck did someone say that was so bad?


There is a screen shot on page 5569


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1903819 said:


> There is a screen shot on page 5569


Ahh. I somehow missed that last night and I posted right after that too. Yeah, that was pretty brutal.


----------



## Camden

OC&D;1903829 said:



> Ahh. I somehow missed that last night and I posted right after that too. Yeah, that was pretty brutal.


It was completely uncalled for no doubt about it.


----------



## Bill1090

Novak says worst impact northern wisconsin


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1903831 said:


> Novak says worst impact northern wisconsin


JohnDee shows the same thing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1903830 said:


> It was completely uncalled for no doubt about it.


It's the biggest issue I have with this industry, is the people that act nonprofessional.


----------



## OC&D

Camden;1903830 said:


> It was completely uncalled for no doubt about it.


Yep.



LwnmwrMan22;1903835 said:


> It's the biggest issue I have with this industry, is the people that act nonprofessional.


Sadly, I think there's a high level of unprofessionalism everywhere, though your biased exposure makes it appear it's more prevalent than it is in your industry.

To the point though, it's one thing to criticize someone based on evidence. For instance, one might say "you may need to re-think your approach to forecasting, you were wrong on 80% of the events last season," but it's another thing entirely to attack someone personally. I think that's the sad reality of the internet and forums such as these-they allow people through anonymity (or a perception of anonymity) to say and do things they normally wouldn't think of saying to someone in person, much like the things I say about people while driving, the difference is that in my case, no one is actually hearing that stuff except maybe my wife.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1903841 said:


> Yep.
> 
> Sadly, I think there's a high level of unprofessionalism everywhere, though your biased exposure makes it appear it's more prevalent than it is in your industry.
> 
> To the point though, it's one thing to criticize someone based on evidence. For instance, one might say "you may need to re-think your approach to forecasting, you were wrong on 80% of the events last season," but it's another thing entirely to attack someone personally. I think that's the sad reality of the internet and forums such as these-they allow people through anonymity (or a perception of anonymity) to say and do things they normally wouldn't think of saying to someone in person, much like the things I say about people while driving, the difference is that in my case, no one is actually hearing that stuff except maybe my wife.


I agree it's everywhere. I was glad the other day when my 12 year old came home and said he'd deleted his social media apps on his phone. Said he was tired of the people that won't say something to your face, but will type whatever on a computer.

Glad he's learned that at an early age.


----------



## Camden

Speaking of social media apps, have any of you ever heard of one called Yik Yak? Now that's an app that has no place in this world.

You can anonymously make unfiltered posts. The app detects your location and allows other people in the area to see it. It's the perfect tool for a bully. My 17 year old son isn't on it thankfully but I still check it out daily to see what's being said. The girls on there are so cruel..."Did you see Amy Johnson's hair today? She looks like a tranny." It's just awful stuff like that over and over again.


----------



## SnowGuy73

andersman02;1903809 said:


> I absolutely HATE that place, more than MOA


I don't mind it...


----------



## OC&D

Camden;1903871 said:


> Speaking of social media apps, have any of you ever heard of one called Yik Yak? Now that's an app that has no place in this world.
> 
> You can anonymously make unfiltered posts. The app detects your location and allows other people in the area to see it. It's the perfect tool for a bully. My 17 year old son isn't on it thankfully but I still check it out daily to see what's being said. The girls on there are so cruel..."Did you see Amy Johnson's hair today? She looks like a tranny." It's just awful stuff like that over and over again.


This is the first I've heard of it. I must be getting old.


----------



## Camden

OC&D;1903877 said:


> This is the first I've heard of it. I must be getting old.


Our district Superintendent sent home a letter about it and he explained that it was causing fights at school. He asked parents to take the app off their kid's phones.
It's bad news.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1903871 said:


> Speaking of social media apps, have any of you ever heard of one called Yik Yak? Now that's an app that has no place in this world.
> 
> You can anonymously make unfiltered posts. The app detects your location and allows other people in the area to see it. It's the perfect tool for a bully. My 17 year old son isn't on it thankfully but I still check it out daily to see what's being said. The girls on there are so cruel..."Did you see Amy Johnson's hair today? She looks like a tranny." It's just awful stuff like that over and over again.


My kid had that one. One of the things he said...."Everyone is so mean".


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1903782 said:


> Yea my comment was different than yours he just decided to go after me, im the victim here...
> 
> yea that one was a little sad.


Yeah he kinda went after you


----------



## OC&D

Camden;1903882 said:


> Our district Superintendent sent home a letter about it and he explained that it was causing fights at school. He asked parents to take the app off their kid's phones.
> It's bad news.


Lovely. As if kids needed any other means to be cruel to one another in the first place. I'm relieved I don't have to deal with that crap.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1903835 said:


> It's the biggest issue I have with this industry, is the people that act nonprofessional.


And hes not even in it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1903905 said:


> And hes not even in it


At least not trying to solely make a living with it.


----------



## Bill1090

Does everyone have off today??? Its just nuts out. One would think it's Christmas eve.


----------



## qualitycut

Accu shows about 2 inches monday tues then 4 on Friday. Hope not friday guy is out of town.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1903915 said:


> Accu shows about 2 inches monday tues then 4 on Friday. Hope not friday guy is out of town.


Planing on going out of town that Saturday to Chicago for New Years....have a feeling it's not going to happen.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1903835 said:


> It's the biggest issue I have with this industry, is the people that act nonprofessional.


Being a professional is more than a acting like one. How many companies you know that have a image of being professional but behind the look is unethical things going on that's unprofessional. The image of the company that owes you money and appears professional, are they if they don't pay their bills within a reasonable amount of time? How about the national companies screwing subs out of money and yes I know some of those issues do fall back on the sub.

We would all like to act professional all the time but it doesn't happen. In the industry with the work force we have how much professionalism can we expect from them.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1903912 said:


> Does everyone have off today??? Its just nuts out. One would think it's Christmas eve.


I think so.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1903915 said:


> Accu shows about 2 inches monday tues then 4 on Friday. Hope not friday guy is out of town.


Bring it!.


----------



## OC&D

NorthernProServ;1903917 said:


> Planing on going out of town that Saturday to Chicago for New Years....have a feeling it's not going to happen.


And this is exactly why I retired! Thumbs Up


----------



## Greenery

Bring it!!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

Nice meeting you Drakeslayer


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;1903938 said:


> Nice meeting you Drakeslayer


You bought one of his toolboxes?


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1903938 said:


> Nice meeting you Drakeslayer


Lunch date?


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1903941 said:


> Lunch date?


Yes, and now we are headed to the MOA to windrow some protesters:salute:


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;1903948 said:


> Yes, and now we are headed to the MOA to windrow some protesters:salute:


I hope you decide against this, you will get into serious trouble.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

A 9' straight blade cutting edge from HL Mesabi hurts a WHOLE bunch more when you drop it on the end of your finger than a stock cutting edge from Boss.

Plus it's cheaper.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1903961 said:


> I hope you decide against this, you will get into serious trouble.


You buddies with MJD now? Making these statements to absolve Plowsite and distance the website from.these actions??


----------



## Drakeslayer

Camden;1903961 said:


> I hope you decide against this, you will get into serious trouble.


Doughboy said his V Plow can scoop more protesters than my Wideout. Only one way to find out....


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1903963 said:


> You buddies with MJD now? Making these statements to absolve Plowsite and distance the website from.these actions??


I can't tell if Roy actually believes this is happening or not.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1903968 said:


> I can't tell if Roy actually believes this is happening or not.


Of course I don't think it's going to happen. I just thought I'd be ultra serious for a minute since I normally joke around more than anything.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Pallet #8 loaded. 1 more than all of last year. 6 more than 4 years ago.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1903968 said:


> I can't tell if Roy actually believes this is happening or not.


I can't tell if you can't tell if Coach actually believes this could happen or not.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1903976 said:


> Pallet #8 loaded. 1 more than all of last year. 6 more than 4 years ago.


Pallet of sidewalk salt?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1903976 said:


> Pallet #8 loaded. 1 more than all of last year. 6 more than 4 years ago.


Why are you fertilizing this time of year. Geez


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1903983 said:


> Why are you fertilizing this time of year. Geez


He's subbing for that big company.....what is it? Tru-something.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1903976 said:


> Pallet #8 loaded. 1 more than all of last year. 6 more than 4 years ago.


I'm almost through my first 80lb bag. It's been a busy season so far!


----------



## TKLAWN

Rehab addict........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1903979 said:


> Pallet of sidewalk salt?


Correct, switched to Melt It. Lower cost than EC Grows products, rated to a lower temp as well.


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;1903940 said:


> You bought one of his toolboxes?


Yes...Thumbs Up



qualitycut;1903941 said:


> Lunch date?


Afternoon delight...:laughing:



Drakeslayer;1903948 said:


> Yes, and now we are headed to the MOA to windrow some protesters:salute:


Bring em'......ussmileyflag


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;1903970 said:


> Of course I don't think it's going to happen. I just thought I'd be ultra serious for a minute since I normally joke around more than anything.


No place for that in this thread...it isn't snowing and no one asked for unemployment advice...yet!
:salute:


----------



## CityGuy

Willman940;1903576 said:


> You made it out there eh? I didn't hear much of it, you guys make the stop?


Just did standby for RFD.


----------



## CityGuy

And the sheet rocking is done.
Now to study for FAO test.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1904035 said:


> And the sheet rocking is done.
> Now to study for FAO test.


Thought you were fully trained?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1904037 said:


> Thought you were fully trained?


I am.

I elected to take this.
I have EVO already.

Always taking as many class's as I can especially when they are free. payuppayup


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1904044 said:


> I am.
> 
> I elected to take this.
> I have EVO already.
> 
> Always taking as many class's as I can especially when they are free. payuppayup


Just giving you a hard time..


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1904037 said:


> Thought you were fully trained?


I have:
FF 1
FF 2
Haz tech
Instr 1
EVO
1403 Certified
Lic FF with state
Basic and Adv Pump Ops
MIMS
NIMS
ARFF Certified
Confined Space Rescue 1 and 2
Officer 1
Trench Rescue 1


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1904053 said:


> Just giving you a hard time..


I know.

I am going to need another card from the state soon. Mine is getting full


----------



## jimslawnsnow

As for potential sensible weather next week...we still look to spend
a prolonged period of time within cyclonic flow...which looks to
result in a prolonged period of light to moderate snow monday night
through wednesday night. In addition...as the low is moving across
the area on monday...it looks to bring a fairly warm tongue of air
up in the area...with the ecmwf/gfs showing sfc wet bulb temps
increasing into the mid 30s sunday night into monday. Forecast
soundings from the gfs continue to show p-type being rain sunday
night through monday morning for much of the area outside of central
mn and nw wi. Once this system moves off to the east...profiles
still look to cool enough to switch things over to snow...though the
ecmwf is slow enough in bringing the cold air in to push the threat
for a ra/sn mix out into tuesday in wrn wi. Both the gfs and ecmwf
continue to show several inches of accumulation next week...but we
get those several inches because we look to pick up an inch or two
of snow a day monday through wednesday. Winds also look to pick up
on tuesday...though with the sub 970mb low staying farther east in
the latest models runs...winds do not look like they will be as
strong as they were looking yesterday...but still would be strong
enough to lead to blowing snow issues depending on how much snow we
get next week. Still lots of uncertainty surrounding this
system...but given its timing during a busy travel week...still has
the potential to adversely impact much of the area in one way or
another next week.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

wheres that Canadian storm going? see a face in it

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/displayMod.php?var=gfs_sfc_prcp&loop=loopall&hours=hr192


----------



## jimslawnsnow

anyone elses hourly not working on NWS?


----------



## qualitycut

Inch a day would be stupid.!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1904069 said:


> Inch a day would be stupid.!!!


its happened before. looks likely again. wait for the complaints, especially if we get rain mixed in


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1904056 said:


> I have:
> FF 1
> FF 2
> Haz tech
> Instr 1
> EVO
> 1403 Certified
> Lic FF with state
> Basic and Adv Pump Ops
> MIMS
> NIMS
> ARFF Certified
> Confined Space Rescue 1 and 2
> Officer 1
> Trench Rescue 1


must be very proud of yourself......

Haha.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Those pump classes are worthless. Imo.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1904069 said:


> Inch a day would be stupid.!!!


Pretty sure that happened 90% of December last year


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1904069 said:


> Inch a day would be stupid.!!!


2" of snow each day would be fantastic! payup


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NWS % are down for me some


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Black Lives Matters denounces MOA's effort to move Saturday protest to parking lot
http://kmsp.m0bl.net/r/21zw84

Complete BS. Again these people have the entitlement mentality


----------



## qualitycut

5 and 11 both just say a couple inches.


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1904108 said:


> Black Lives Matters denounces MOA's effort to move Saturday protest to parking lot
> http://kmsp.m0bl.net/r/21zw84
> 
> Complete BS. Again these people have the entitlement mentality


Easier to plow the lot than inside the mall!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1904110 said:


> 5 and 11 both just say a couple inches.


Let's go!...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

quiet in here tonight


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1904035 said:


> And the sheet rocking is done.
> Now to study for FAO test.


Study your funny!


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;1904076 said:


> Those pump classes are worthless. Imo.


Had confined training with irrigation training

C
C
Am I hired?


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1904134 said:


> Had confined training with irrigation training
> 
> C
> C
> Am I hired?


What are you thinking for early week?


----------



## qualitycut

I feel like the meteo hasn't changed in like 3 days


----------



## qualitycut




----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1904135 said:


> What are you thinking for early week?


I have not been able to look at the sfc mapss
as much as I am working

......


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1904136 said:


> I feel like the meteo hasn't changed in like 3 days


I think it went up about an inch since this afternoon?


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1904140 said:


>


So that's how you spend your free time huh


----------



## Willman940

CityGuy;1904056 said:


> I have:
> FF 1
> FF 2
> Haz tech
> Instr 1
> EVO
> 1403 Certified
> Lic FF with state
> Basic and Adv Pump Ops
> MIMS
> NIMS
> ARFF Certified
> Confined Space Rescue 1 and 2
> Officer 1
> Trench Rescue 1


Geez, I'm just a FF 1 and 2, Emt-b and forestry ff type 2. I drive but we have an in house qualification system.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1904143 said:


> I think it went up about an inch since this afternoon?


It did......


----------



## Bill1090

Is the NAM broken? Jeez! http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckar...16&compaction=on&mean_mt=on&max_mt=on&mean=on


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1904143 said:


> I think it went up about an inch since this afternoon?


Yea usually it jumps all over though.


----------



## DDB

Bill1090;1904160 said:


> Is the NAM broken? Jeez! http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckar...16&compaction=on&mean_mt=on&max_mt=on&mean=on


yikes!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

45 min and no posts? What's going on? So I saw some guys hydro seeding today on **** Rapids blvd and round lake blvd


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1904196 said:


> 45 min and no posts? What's going on? So I saw some guys hydro seeding today on **** Rapids blvd and round lake blvd


I don't have any fortune cookie pictures to post. Had 5 Guys for lunch.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1904204 said:


> I don't have any fortune cookie pictures to post. Had 5 Guys for lunch.


You cannibal!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1904217 said:


> You cannibal!!!


Probably the cleanest response that could have been offered.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1904222 said:


> Probably the cleanest response that could have been offered.


Yeah I think you are right


----------



## Bill1090

Rochester meteogram: http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckar...16&compaction=on&mean_mt=on&max_mt=on&mean=on


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;1904229 said:


> Rochester meteogram: http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckar...16&compaction=on&mean_mt=on&max_mt=on&mean=on


I don't know what that means....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1904222 said:


> Probably the cleanest response that could have been offered.


i nearly said something that was said last night with you kissing up to novak, but figured I better keep it professional somewhat


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1904233 said:


> i nearly said something that was said last night with you kissing up to novak, but figured I better keep it professional somewhat


That conversation was the first thing that came to mind


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;1904232 said:


> I don't know what that means....


Snow! Lwnmwr or someone would be more help then I am but the one model shows 3+ for Sunday into Monday. I could be wrong with timimg.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1904236 said:


> Snow! Lwnmwr or someone would be more help then I am but the one model shows 3+ for Sunday into Monday. I could be wrong with timimg.


Bring it on!


----------



## Deershack

qualitycut;1903983 said:


> Why are you fertilizing this time of year. Geez


He's trying to get the snow to grow.


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1904196 said:


> 45 min and no posts? What's going on? So I saw some guys hydro seeding today on **** Rapids blvd and round lake blvd


Looks good of they need erosion control


----------



## SSS Inc.

What happened to all the power posters?? This thread is dying quick.


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;1904261 said:


> What happened to all the power posters?? This thread is dying quick.


The Canadians are sabotaging us for a take over.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;1904236 said:


> Snow! Lwnmwr or someone would be more help then I am but the one model shows 3+ for Sunday into Monday. I could be wrong with timimg.


Yes, the NAM is bringing whatever snow in earlier than the gfs. It just misses the airport so that is why none of us have much on the meteo up here. Look a the map and 3" is about Burnsville and points south and east. Waiting for the new run to load. The NAM will change big in the next two days I bet. It has to outdo the gfs before it can back way off.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;1904266 said:


> The Canadians are sabotaging us for a take over.


They're going to catch up if we're not careful. ussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflag


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1904261 said:


> What happened to all the power posters?? This thread is dying quick.


Sorry, tired tonight.


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1904261 said:


> What happened to all the power posters?? This thread is dying quick.


Taking the night off. Got everything on ALL the equipment done with the exception of some welding on the new plow truck (friend is going to let me use his lift to male it easier to weld the back side of the frame) and install 1 pocket i had to weld on the brothers truck. Starting to run out of things to fix........


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1904267 said:


> Yes, the NAM is bringing whatever snow in earlier than the gfs. It just misses the airport so that is why none of us have much on the meteo up here. Look a the map and 3" is about Burnsville and points south and east. Waiting for the new run to load. The NAM will change big in the next two days I bet. It has to outdo the gfs before it can back way off.


That will change.


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;1904268 said:


> They're going to catch up if we're not careful. ussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflag


They're coming. They are at 45,912!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1904275 said:


> They're coming. They are at 45,912!


Son of a....


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1904261 said:


> What happened to all the power posters?? This thread is dying quick.


Just waiting for the hockey game to be posted. Date and time.


----------



## Bill1090

There's a Charlie Brown on Saturday at 7


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;1904282 said:


> There's a Charlie Brown on Saturday at 7


We have "plans" on Saturday....!!!!


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;1904284 said:


> We have "plans" on Saturday....!!!!


Ahhh yes, right you are..


----------



## unit28

Full blown cyclo Christmas


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;1904286 said:


> Ahhh yes, right you are..


Bring bail money....;-)


----------



## Bill1090

unit28;1904289 said:


> Full blown cyclo Christmas


If this is what you're talking about, I like it! http://weather.ou.edu/~mbergman/bombcyclogenesis/index2.html


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1904273 said:


> Taking the night off. Got everything on ALL the equipment done with the exception of some welding on the new plow truck (friend is going to let me use his lift to male it easier to weld the back side of the frame) and install 1 pocket i had to weld on the brothers truck. Starting to run out of things to fix........


I had a good one happen yesterday. My dad picked up one of our trucks at our mechanics yesterday. He got about 4 miles down 35w in bloomington and the thing started shaking until he finally lost control. He couldn't hardly steer and somehow got it stopped on the shoulder. Miraculously nobody was around him. Towed it back in and it turns out the main nut that hold the hub on some how came off and was still laying in the hubcap. The wheel was being held in place by the break components somehow. Weirdest thing I have ever had happen to us. All back together now. Our mechanics said they have never seen that nut come off before on its own. Almost like someone sabotaged us.


----------



## Bill1090

Bill1090;1904293 said:


> If this is what you're talking about, I like it! http://weather.ou.edu/~mbergman/bombcyclogenesis/index2.html


Won't link for some reason


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1904289 said:


> Full blown cyclo Christmas


Huh........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1904282 said:


> There's a Charlie Brown on Saturday at 7


Nice!.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1904299 said:


> Huh........


I don't even ask anymore..


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1904296 said:


> I had a good one happen yesterday. My dad picked up one of our trucks at our mechanics yesterday. He got about 4 miles down 35w in bloomington and the thing started shaking until he finally lost control. He couldn't hardly steer and somehow got it stopped on the shoulder. Miraculously nobody was around him. Towed it back in and it turns out the main nut that hold the hub on some how came off and was still laying in the hubcap. The wheel was being held in place by the break components somehow. Weirdest thing I have ever had happen to us. All back together now. Our mechanics said they have never seen that nut come off before on its own. Almost like someone sabotaged us.


There's a reason the have cotter pins lol glad he didn't get hurt


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1904296 said:


> I had a good one happen yesterday. My dad picked up one of our trucks at our mechanics yesterday. He got about 4 miles down 35w in bloomington and the thing started shaking until he finally lost control. He couldn't hardly steer and somehow got it stopped on the shoulder. Miraculously nobody was around him. Towed it back in and it turns out the main nut that hold the hub on some how came off and was still laying in the hubcap. The wheel was being held in place by the break components somehow. Weirdest thing I have ever had happen to us. All back together now. Our mechanics said they have never seen that nut come off before on its own. Almost like someone sabotaged us.


Weird, those nuts are usually castor nuts, so they're bent on the end to lock them in place


----------



## Doughboy12

I saw a very new Chevy on the side of the 494 down on the river flats with the front passenger side all smashed. The passenger frnt tire and all suspension parts lying 50 feet behind it. 
Yours?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1904299 said:


> Huh........


There's going to be a full blown cyclone over the eastern 1/2 of the US.

We will most likely be on the NW side of the storm for the first 1/2 of the week, that's why the 3 days of snow.

Yes, I realize that isn't EXACTLY how it's going down, but pretty much good luck getting anywhere east of the Mississippi after Wednesday morning, including Hudson.


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;1904308 said:


> There's a reason the have cotter pins lol glad he didn't get hurt


depending on the truck most newer Spindle nuts do not have cotter keys, they have locknuts


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1904309 said:


> Weird, those nuts are usually castor nuts, so they're bent on the end to lock them in place


Castor nuts.... Where castor oil comes from. Lol
You got auto corrected. Castle nut I assume you mean?


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1904316 said:


> Castor nuts.... Where castor oil comes from. Lol
> You got auto corrected. Castle nut I assume you mean?


Correct. .......


----------



## Bill1090

24* and cloudy still..


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ian seems on board for snow now.


----------



## Doughboy12

21 and dark.... Ran in to 4-5 micro snow events today in my travels.


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;1904332 said:


> Ian seems on board for snow now.


I've never seen him so relaxed... We're cafed.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yuhas says cold after Christmas.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yuhas already has 90% chance Monday and Tuesday...


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1904343 said:


> Yuhas already has 90% chance Monday and Tuesday...


Seen that before.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SnowGuy73;1904343 said:


> Yuhas already has 90% chance Monday and Tuesday...


Congrats on hitting 20,000 posts. Thumbs Up I just noticed


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1904343 said:


> Yuhas already has 90% chance Monday and Tuesday...


Also said a couple inches


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1904344 said:


> Seen that before.


Seems a bit bold!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1904346 said:


> Congrats on hitting 20,000 posts. Thumbs Up I just noticed


I didn't even notice, thanks!


----------



## TKLAWN

Drakeslayer;1904346 said:


> Congrats on hitting 20,000 posts. Thumbs Up I just noticed


That has to be the most of anyone on here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1904348 said:


> Also said a couple inches


I didn't hear that part.. Had a dog barking at a roll of wrapping paper!


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1904351 said:


> That has to be the most of anyone on here.


Someone had like a 100,000 or something.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1904301 said:


> Nice!.....


I love the Charlie Brown stuff.



Doughboy12;1904312 said:


> I saw a very new Chevy on the side of the 494 down on the river flats with the front passenger side all smashed. The passenger frnt tire and all suspension parts lying 50 feet behind it.
> Yours?


Not me but I saw it coming back from Hastings. My Dad and I were looking at a piece of Equipment and on the way back we couldn't believe that there was a truck without a wheel the day after we had that problem.



banonea;1904315 said:


> depending on the truck most newer Spindle nuts do not have cotter keys, they have locknuts


No cotter key. Just a freak accident.



Doughboy12;1904333 said:


> 21 and dark.... Ran in to 4-5 micro snow events today in my travels.


I had probably a 1/4" of fluff on the rink today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ian already has a future cast for Sunday.....

Doh k!


----------



## qualitycut

Ian seems confident about patchy flakes Tuesday


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1904356 said:


> I had probably a 1 1/4" of fluff on the rink today.


Fixed it for Quality....;-)


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1904357 said:


> Ian already has a future cast for Sunday.....
> 
> Doh k!


Hey hey, he said thats what it looks like now but its bound to change.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1904363 said:


> Hey hey, he said thats what it looks like now but its bound to change.


Still.... Come on!


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1904360 said:


> Fixed it for Quality....;-)


Haha.... perfect!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1904364 said:


> Still.... Come on!


Last night he said sunshine today and didn't even get that right.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1904364 said:


> Still.... Come on!


Its no different then one of the weather models jim or lwmr throw up showing were it will go thats all it is. If he wouldn't have admitted its far out yet and would change then i would agree.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1904366 said:


> Last night he said sunshine today and didn't even get that right.


Yea because the high pressure wasnt as strong, he said that. Take it easy on the poor guy. Its hard to predict unpredictable things!


----------



## BossPlow614

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1904196 said:


> 45 min and no posts? What's going on? So I saw some guys hydro seeding today on **** Rapids blvd and round lake blvd


Saw the same on a construction project in Maple Grove. Was it Central Landscaping?


----------



## qualitycut

I seen the sun today, your to far south. I was 10 degrees warmer too


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1904370 said:


> Yea because the high pressure wasnt as strong, he said that. Take it easy on the poor guy. Its hard to predict unpredictable things!


If you say so............................


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1904374 said:


> If you say so............................


Im trying to make up for last night


----------



## Doughboy12

Gonna need to pick up my posting....


----------



## Doughboy12

2000 club for New Years!!! Let's go.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1904378 said:


> Im trying to make up for last night


No comment.


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;1904381 said:


> 2000 club for New Years!!! Let's go.


Im Hoping For 500


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak has a video.


----------



## Doughboy12

I bought a 1000 pack of large zip-ties for Saturday.


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1904387 said:


> Novak has a video.


What's he say?


----------



## SnowGuy73

That MN forecaster is a tool!


----------



## qualitycut

That Jeremy guy said nice video 3 minutes after it was posted, it 17 min long. I wanted to ask how he watched it so fast but...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1904390 said:


> What's he say?


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1904394 said:


> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha I'm out in the sticks.... my slow Internet won't load that!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hammer is worthless.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1904396 said:


> Ha I'm out in the sticks.... my slow Internet won't load that!


Possibly 4-6".


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1904392 said:


> That Jeremy guy said nice video 3 minutes after it was posted, it 17 min long. I wanted to ask how he watched it so fast but...


So he pays for his service then??


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1904399 said:


> Possibly 4-6".


Beautiful!!! Let's make it 12"!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1904403 said:


> Beautiful!!! Let's make it 22"!


Fixed it...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1904366 said:


> Last night he said sunshine today and didn't even get that right.


This whole week after Monday was supposed to be sunny. We've had about 5 hours.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1904392 said:


> That Jeremy guy said nice video 3 minutes after it was posted, it 17 min long. I wanted to ask how he watched it so fast but...


You know who that is don't you???


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1904406 said:


> This whole week after Monday was supposed to be sunny. We've had about 5 hours.


How dod you watch that video in 3 minutes? You posted 3 min after novak posted it


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1904404 said:


> Fixed it...


Sure that would work too


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1904407 said:


> You know who that is don't you???


Yea..........


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1904410 said:


> Yea..........


Wasn't sure cause you keep calling him that "Jerremy guy."
I saw your post just after my question. lol


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1904406 said:


> This whole week after Monday was supposed to be sunny. We've had about 5 hours.


I didn't even have 5 minutes.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1904415 said:


> I didn't even have 5 minutes.


Yea yesterday was sunny here today i didnt see it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1904409 said:


> Sure that would work too


Be sweet!..


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1904417 said:


> Yea yesterday was sunny here today i didnt see it.


I didn't get Sun yesterday either.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1904420 said:


> I didn't get Sun yesterday either.


Wait i meant Tuesday i had some.


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1904418 said:


> Be sweet!..


It would get me out of going to the in laws that's for sure.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1904392 said:


> That Jeremy guy said nice video 3 minutes after it was posted, it 17 min long. I wanted to ask how he watched it so fast but...




I watched it after I posted. I knew it was going to be informational.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1904424 said:


>


I think novak has a crush on you.

Or is it the other way around?


----------



## Bill1090

Station in Eau Claire is saying 3" total mon-wed


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1904315 said:


> depending on the truck most newer Spindle nuts do not have cotter keys, they have locknuts


I don't work on newer stuff that's what a warranty is for! Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

Hottie on wcco


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1904430 said:


> I don't work on newer stuff that's what a warranty is for! Thumbs Up


This.........


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1904431 said:


> Hottie on wcco


You are correct


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1904368 said:


> Its no different then one of the weather models jim or lwmr throw up showing were it will go thats all it is. If he wouldn't have admitted its far out yet and would change then i would agree.


You sound so Grumpy this year. What happened?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Bill1090

Really need the temps to come down Sun-Mon.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1904426 said:


> I think novak has a crush on you.
> 
> Or is it the other way around?


The second one I think.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1904434 said:


> You sound so Grumpy this year. What happened?!?!?!?!?!


He had to go to the beach to start the winter off....


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1904434 said:


> You sound so Grumpy this year. What happened?!?!?!?!?!


I was kidding i was trying to make up for the weather guys since i supposedly called them all idiots.


----------



## qualitycut

Obviously my sarcasm is getting lost in the text


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1904437 said:


> He had to go to the beach to start the winter off....


Yep that screws up your entire winter


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Two more levels and I prestiege for the second time on COD.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1904441 said:


> Two more levels and I prestiege for the second time on COD.


So thats why your post count has suffered the last few days


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1904379 said:


> Gonna need to pick up my posting....


pick up your posting: eek:, your over 1000 and this is your rookie year......:laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Anyone else, when watching Novaks video, picture Patrick Hammer just killing a 4' Bong before he does these videos??


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1904440 said:


> Yep that screws up your entire winter


Especially when i cant figure out how to get the temperature from there of my security screen on my phone.


----------



## banonea

Randy Brock is calling for just over 1" with scattered rain sunday into Monday, with a little on tues/wed. hever band around the cities....


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1904443 said:


> pick up your posting: eek:, your over 1000 and this is your rookie year......:laughing:


I have a lot on my mind... or as my mom would say "verbal diarrhea"


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1904444 said:


> Anyone else when watching Novaks video picture Patrick Hammer just killing a 4' Bong before he does these videos??


Lol i was thinking he was in something. He is holding a camera and its all over the damn place. Reminded me of the blaire wich project


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1904444 said:


> Anyone else, when watching Novaks video, picture Patrick Hammer just killing a 4' Bong before he does these videos??


I don't think he can afford weed if he can't afford a laptop made after 2004!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1904442 said:


> So thats why your post count has suffered the last few days


That and watching Skinamax.


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1904446 said:


> Randy Brock is calling for just over 1" with scattered rain sunday into Monday, with a little on tues/wed. hever band around the cities....


The locals here are saying rain through Monday am then a couple inches Tuesday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1904448 said:


> Lol i was thinking he was in something. He is holding a camera and its all over the damn place. Reminded me of the blaire wich project


This too...


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1904450 said:


> That and watching Skinamax.


Must be on demand, good shows are not on till after midnight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1904448 said:


> Lol i was thinking he was in something. He is holding a camera and its all over the damn place. Reminded me of the blaire wich project


Even Novak made a comment "yeah, that's what we've come to expect from Hammer".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1904453 said:


> Must be on demand, good shows are not on till after midnight.


They start at 10 now.


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;1904430 said:


> I don't work on newer stuff that's what a warranty is for! Thumbs Up


I think they stopped using cotter keys in the early 90 on Chevy, little later on Fords.


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1904431 said:


> Hottie on wcco


Lauren? .…


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1904449 said:


> I don't think he can afford weed if he can't afford a laptop made after 2004!


Maybe he's growing it after getting fired. Needed to sample to make sure it was safe. Maybe he's giving Novak some too and that's why he off?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1904455 said:


> They start at 10 now.


Thanks, i see Life on top is on lol


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1904445 said:


> Especially when i cant figure out how to get the temperature from there of my security screen on my phone.


Your phone was hijacked from the Haitian sensestation from the island nation! (This is old school common man) maybe TK understands?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1904451 said:


> The locals here are saying rain through Monday am then a couple inches Tuesday.


I just don't want to be a zombie for the kids like I was the last 2 years. Pisses me off.

Might be a good time to throw someone in my truck and let them plow for me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1904459 said:


> Thanks, i see Life on top is on lol


One of the better shows.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1904457 said:


> Lauren? .…


Yup, and for a few minutes in my life i wish i was the santa at the MOA.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;1904460 said:


> Your phone was hijacked from the Haitian sensestation from the island nation! (This is old school common man) maybe TK understands?


I caught the reference.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1904445 said:


> Especially when i cant figure out how to get the temperature from there of my security screen on my phone.


That's sucks! Teasing ya everyday


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1904447 said:


> I have a lot on my mind... or as my mom would say "verbal diarrhea"


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1904444 said:


> Anyone else, when watching Novaks video, picture Patrick Hammer just killing a 4' Bong before he does these videos??


As in the guy that used to be on channel 5?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1904458 said:


> Maybe he's growing it after getting fired. Needed to sample to make sure it was safe. Maybe he's giving Novak some too and that's why he off?


I think hammer is just a dipcafe!


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1904441 said:


> Two more levels and I prestiege for the second time on COD.


I have played way to much the past week. I have almost gone there all the levels sense Monday


----------



## qualitycut

Its funny because i went to paul douglas site and there were 3 or 4 washouts on his team.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Tell me you wouldn't wanna be in that copy room quality.


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1904467 said:


> As in the guy that used to be on channel 5?


Yes...........


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1904471 said:


> Tell me you wouldn't wanna be in that copy room quality.


Im flipping back and forth dont want the gf to walk in and get any ideas


----------



## Doughboy12

Oh and I have only been here for 2 months... ;-)


----------



## qualitycut

Im there mentally........ and half physically


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1904473 said:


> Im flipping back and forth dont want the gf to walk in and get any ideas


She likes women too?


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1904461 said:


> I just don't want to be a zombie for the kids like I was the last 2 years. Pisses me off.
> 
> Might be a good time to throw someone in my truck and let them plow for me.


Unless it is a apartment complex or senior housing, we don't plow from 5pm xmas eve till 8pm xmas day..... got it in my contractThumbs Up


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1904475 said:


> Im there mentally........ and half physically


TMI .... Keep it in your shorts.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1904477 said:


> Unless it is a apartment complex or senior housing, we don't plow from 5pm xmas eve till 8pm xmas day..... got it in my contractThumbs Up


It's not the Christmas Day part, the 40 hours plowing before Christmas Eve that makes me nervous.


----------



## Doughboy12

Triple S are you going to the shop Friday?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

There's quality and his gal on the screen right now!!!


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1904477 said:


> Unless it is a apartment complex or senior housing, we don't plow from 5pm xmas eve till 8pm xmas day..... got it in my contractThumbs Up


it will be sun through Tuesday and he will be tired for baby Jesus birthday is what hes saying i think


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1904477 said:


> Unless it is a apartment complex or senior housing, we don't plow from 5pm xmas eve till 8pm xmas day..... got it in my contractThumbs Up


We don't need to do much either. The Churches we do are the main focus. The rest can wait.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Enough max... Time to go back to the game.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1904479 said:


> It's not the Christmas Day part, the 40 hours plowing before Christmas Eve that makes me nervous.


This..........,:laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1904481 said:


> There's quality and his gal on the screen right now!!!


Lol, last time i watched this it looked fake now it looks like its in there. Or naybe that was shotime


----------



## Camden

I don't plow a whole lot on Christmas but I do need to keep the banks open because of the high amount of ATM use.


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1904463 said:


> Yup, and for a few minutes in my life i wish i was the santa at the MOA.


Didn't see it but she's smokin' regardless.


----------



## qualitycut

Yuhas is changing his tune to rain Tuesday now


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1904480 said:


> Triple S are you going to the shop Friday?


Tomorrow????? Heck no, I'm on vacation. If it gets snowy early next week I will be out there. I assume you want some Chicken Grit.

Not really on vacation, but I like to think I am.


----------



## Doughboy12

Jimmy just gave everyone in the audience an Xbox 1


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1904490 said:


> Yuhas is changing his tune to rain Tuesday now


Shocker.....


----------



## qualitycut

So that girl goalie playing for Andover boys looked pretty good


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1904491 said:



> Tomorrow????? Heck no, I'm on vacation. If it gets snowy early next week I will be out there. I assume you want some Chicken Grit.
> 
> Not really on vacation, but I like to think I am.


Just thought I would check...don't need it until the extremely cold.

I guess you need to be camped out at the new Surly brewery for the grand opening tomorrow then... Yah right.


----------



## banonea

Camden;1904488 said:


> I don't plow a whole lot on Christmas but I do need to keep the banks open because of the high amount of ATM use.


plow the ATM lanes......Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1904491 said:


> Tomorrow????? Heck no, I'm on vacation. If it gets snowy early next week I will be out there. I assume you want some Chicken Grit.


And a bobcat door.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;1904492 said:


> Jimmy just gave everyone in the audience an Xbox 1


Saw that....no idea how to play it.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1904495 said:


> Just thought I would check...don't need it until the extremely cold.
> 
> I guess you need to be camped out at the new Surly brewery for the grand opening tomorrow then... Yah right.


Im going to be hitting that place up in the near future. Love the furious


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1904497 said:


> And a bobcat door.


You can never have enough.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1904497 said:


> And a bobcat door.


Chicken grit if he is there.... The other if not.
Drakeslayer showed me how to get them today.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1904488 said:


> I don't plow a whole lot on Christmas but I do need to keep the banks open because of the high amount of ATM use.


Same here banks and a church


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1904501 said:


> Chicken grit if he is there.... The other if not.
> Drakeslayer showed me how to get them today.


Ooooo so hes sending you to sss shop.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1904497 said:


> And a bobcat door.


That thing is tucked safely in my garage. The other machines are also secure.


----------



## 1997chevy

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1904196 said:


> 45 min and no posts? What's going on? So I saw some guys hydro seeding today on **** Rapids blvd and round lake blvd


Big ugly red ford tandem axle with a grey tank on it saying "central landscaping" or central turf farms on the door?


----------



## BossPlow614

1997chevy;1904507 said:


> Big ugly red ford tandem axle with a grey tank on it saying "central landscaping" or central turf farms on the door?


That's who I saw in Maple Grove.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1904504 said:


> That thing is tucked safely in my garage. The other machines are also secure.


Good! I think im going to do what drake did and have it re keyed. I dont mind leaving it one night but a few nights gives them opportunity to plan


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1904510 said:


> Good! I think im going to do what drake did and have it re keyed. I dont mind leaving it one night but a few nights gives them opportunity to plan


I agree. Now that I know I can re-key right near my house I'm all for it. I didn't know it was even an option. New doors are really expensive so it makes sense. Either that or modify the hinges somehow. The problem will still be that the glass is the cheap part so breaking it and replacing it for a crook is still a money maker.


----------



## 1997chevy

BossPlow614;1904508 said:


> That's who I saw in Maple Grove.


That was my dad. He was supposed to be laid off for the "winter" but winter hasn't arrived. Pisses us both off. I have a snowmobile I should be riding, and a v plow to get the hang of using. He also wants to ride this winter too but this weather isn't working out for either of us.

They are just hydro-mulching to make the EPA and inspectors happy. And the owner is greedy as hell. Making tons of money on that stuff.


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1904514 said:


> I agree. Now that I know I can re-key right near my house I'm all for it. I didn't know it was even an option. New doors are really expensive so it makes sense. Either that or modify the hinges somehow. The problem will still be that the glass is the cheap part so breaking it and replacing it for a crook is still a money maker.


I paid $280.00just for the glass for mine this year :realmad::realmad:


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1904514 said:


> I agree. Now that I know I can re-key right near my house I'm all for it. I didn't know it was even an option. New doors are really expensive so it makes sense. Either that or modify the hinges somehow. The problem will still be that the glass is the cheap part so breaking it and replacing it for a crook is still a money maker.


Yea but they are typically lazy so i would hope they wouldn't want to deal with the extra time of fixing it.


----------



## qualitycut

1997chevy;1904516 said:


> That was my dad. He was supposed to be laid off for the "winter" but winter hasn't arrived. Pisses us both off. I have a snowmobile I should be riding, and a v plow to get the hang of using. He also wants to ride this winter too but this weather isn't working out for either of us.
> 
> They are just hydro-mulching to make the EPA and inspectors happy. And the owner is greedy as hell. Making tons of money on that stuff.


Thats what i figured. Looks good to have it down


----------



## BossPlow614

1997chevy;1904516 said:


> That was my dad. He was supposed to be laid off for the "winter" but winter hasn't arrived. Pisses us both off. I have a snowmobile I should be riding, and a v plow to get the hang of using. He also wants to ride this winter too but this weather isn't working out for either of us.
> 
> They are just hydro-mulching to make the EPA and inspectors happy. And the owner is greedy as hell. Making tons of money on that stuff.


The owner of the construction company or the landscape company is greedy? 
I see Hydroseeding done on construction projects quite often. A lot of times to keep the dust down.


----------



## 1997chevy

BossPlow614;1904523 said:


> The owner of the construction company or the landscape company is greedy?
> I see Hydroseeding done on construction projects quite often. A lot of times to keep the dust down.


Central landscaping. This time of year he can damn near charge what he wants due to not a lot of companies being active this time of year. You say hydro mulch and you can almost see the $ signs in his eyes and the noise of a cash register in his head


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1904518 said:


> I paid $280.00just for the glass for mine this year :realmad:


My quote on a new door for our oldest machine (s-220) was almost 1900.00. The glass is the cheap part. payup Earlier in the fall is was about 400 less but Bobcat raised the prices.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1904514 said:


> I agree. Now that I know I can re-key right near my house I'm all for it. I didn't know it was even an option. New doors are really expensive so it makes sense. Either that or modify the hinges somehow. The problem will still be that the glass is the cheap part so breaking it and replacing it for a crook is still a money maker.


A guy that used to help do farm work also worked for viracon. I'm sure most of ypy have heard of them. Big glass factory. Anyway, he replaced the glass in his buddies skid with bullet proof stuff. Kinda poly type material. You have to buff it till it looks like glass. We have a table with same stuff he made.


----------



## SSS Inc.

1997chevy;1904524 said:


> Central landscaping. This time of year he can damn near charge what he wants due to not a lot of companies being active this time of year. You say hydro mulch and you can almost see the $ signs in his eyes and the noise of a cash register in his head


What exactly is wrong with that? I must be missing the part where they are greedy for being the only guys offering a desired service that is hard to come by.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

1997chevy;1904524 said:


> Central landscaping. This time of year he can damn near charge what he wants due to not a lot of companies being active this time of year. You say hydro mulch and you can almost see the $ signs in his eyes and the noise of a cash register in his head


You'd think that stuff would freeze. Before I was involved in any aspect of this biz, I bet there were 50 companies in a 30 mile radius doing hydro seeding. Now none. The ones I see are from the metro, Iowa, and la crosse


----------



## cbservicesllc

2 mounts and wiring on trucks today... Boss on my Brother in law's '08 F350 and a Western on a buddy's '13 F350... just got home from the shop... few beers and I'm down!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1904528 said:


> What exactly is wrong with that? I must be missing the part where they are greedy for being the only guys offering a desired service that is hard to come by.


This......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Damn you little Nicky, now I want fried chicken


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1904527 said:


> A guy that used to help do farm work also worked for viracon. I'm sure most of ypy have heard of them. Big glass factory. Anyway, he replaced the glass in his buddies skid with bullet proof stuff. Kinda poly type material. You have to buff it till it looks like glass. We have a table with same stuff he made.


That glass with a re-keyed lock might take the cake.


----------



## 1997chevy

SSS Inc.;1904528 said:


> What exactly is wrong with that? I must be missing the part where they are greedy for being the only guys offering a desired service that is hard to come by.


Technically nothing. Perfectly legal and all. I understand the reasons "I have it and you want it so you're going to pay".


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1904527 said:


> A guy that used to help do farm work also worked for viracon. I'm sure most of ypy have heard of them. Big glass factory. Anyway, he replaced the glass in his buddies skid with bullet proof stuff. Kinda poly type material. You have to buff it till it looks like glass. We have a table with same stuff he made.


Lexan I believe.


----------



## SSS Inc.

If Novak is right with minimal rain we will have a crap load of snow if the GFS has the QPF correct. Yikes.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1904533 said:


> That glass with a re-keyed lock might take the cake.


Be funny to see them hit it and ricochet back at them. Good luck getting any. Bet its spendy. If I remember its the same that's in armored vehicles. This was late 90's. That buddy got it free. Table was free too. It'll with stand at least a 12ga at point blank range. Never know when you need that protection


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;1904535 said:


> Lexan I believe.


Could be. Never worked with it. Just what he and others told us when we were out there for the behind the scenes tour.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1904536 said:


> If Novak is right with minimal rain we will have a crap load of snow if the GFS has the QPF correct. Yikes.


For what day now? It looked like 5 chances next week


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1904537 said:


> Be funny to see them hit it and ricochet back at them. Good luck getting any. Bet its spendy. If I remember its the same that's in armored vehicles. This was late 90's. That buddy got it free. Table was free too. It'll with stand at least a 12ga at point blank range. Never know when you need that protection


You mean this...
http://www.tristatebobcat.com/lexan-door-and-side-windows/


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1904528 said:


> What exactly is wrong with that? I must be missing the part where they are greedy for being the only guys offering a desired service that is hard to come by.


Agreed. 
I see no issues with that at all. I'm the exact same way. Why would you not want to make as much money as absolutely possible. Especially sending out equipment on salt covered roads in below freezing temperatures where the product being used is wet & could possibly freeze. Sounds like a jealousy thing IMO.


----------



## Doughboy12

Same stuff in hockey arenas if I remember right.
(Plexiglass was like 1980's stuff)


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1904131 said:


> Study your funny!


Hey I read the book.:laughing:


----------



## 1997chevy

SSS Inc.;1904536 said:


> If Novak is right with minimal rain we will have a crap load of snow if the GFS has the QPF correct. Yikes.


Honestly...... Bring it!!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

Wife turned the light out...I'm out. Good night.


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1904536 said:


> If Novak is right with minimal rain we will have a crap load of snow if the GFS has the QPF correct. Yikes.


Great. Let's keep it that way! 2" of snow each day starting Sunday through Tuesday. Then start snowing again Wednesday evening & go until Friday leaving 10-12" of snow. payup


----------



## 1997chevy

BossPlow614;1904542 said:


> Agreed.
> I see no issues with that at all. I'm the exact same way. Why would you not want to make as much money as absolutely possible. Especially sending out equipment on salt covered roads in below freezing temperatures where the product being used is wet & could possibly freeze. Sounds like a jealousy thing IMO.


Nope no jealousy. I used to work for the guy.


----------



## SSS Inc.

1997chevy;1904534 said:


> Technically nothing. Perfectly legal and all. I understand the reasons "I have it and you want it so you're going to pay".


Yes, because I have it and they don't. That's not greed that's called running a business. You better get a premium for specialized projects otherwise the risk of putting the truck on the road is not worth it.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1904261 said:


> What happened to all the power posters?? This thread is dying quick.


Sorry been busy working on the house and class.


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;1904275 said:


> They're coming. They are at 45,912!


Well then let the power posting begin.


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1904551 said:


> Well then let the power posting begin.


There ya go!......I'm out.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1904343 said:


> Yuhas already has 90% chance Monday and Tuesday...


Bring it on!


----------



## 1997chevy

SSS Inc.;1904549 said:


> Yes, because I have it and they don't. That's not greed that's called running a business. You better get a premium for specialized projects otherwise the risk of putting the truck on the road is not worth it.


Well I always though it as greed seeming he jacks his prices up this time of year but what you said makes perfect sense about the trucks. Wear and tear during the cold and extra hazards. Never thought about it that way.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1904541 said:


> You mean this...
> http://www.tristatebobcat.com/lexan-door-and-side-windows/


Yep they use that when they do forestry work


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1904540 said:


> For what day now? It looked like 5 chances next week


Monday Tuesday are the ones to watch


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1904547 said:


> Great. Let's keep it that way! 2" of snow each day starting Sunday through Tuesday. Then start snowing again Wednesday evening & go until Friday leaving 10-12" of snow. payup


Not sure about that but Monday-Wednesday looks like it really could get interesting. I'm kinda with novak on this. We would get a lot of rain if its not snow and all these locals aren't talking big amounts of rain. I think they are all laying in the weeds until we get closer. I'd love three days of light snow if we can plow three times.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1904536 said:


> If Novak is right with minimal rain we will have a crap load of snow if the GFS has the QPF correct. Yikes.


Don't tease.


----------



## cbservicesllc

1997chevy;1904548 said:


> Nope no jealousy. I used to work for the guy.


Didn't you say it was your dad that was working too?


----------



## SSS Inc.

1997chevy;1904555 said:


> Well I always though it as greed seeming he jacks his prices up this time of year but what you said makes perfect sense about the trucks. Wear and tear during the cold and extra hazards. Never thought about it that way.


I'm not trying to get on your case on here but there is typically a disconnect between employees and employers on what is really being made money wise. For us we can take a lot of trucks off insurance in the winter. If we need to get one on the road to fill a couple pot holes for a customer its costs a lot (insurance, labor to get truck ready, etc.). A lot of this would be no big deal when the truck is on the road daily in the summer. Just when you think its no big deal someone gets into an accident or a tire blows etc. etc. There has to be some reward for the risk otherwise its not worth it. This is why there is no competition for this guy, the rest of the people would rather park everything all winter.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1904544 said:


> Hey I read the book.:laughing:


You can't read!


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1904560 said:


> Don't tease.


No big change or anything just looking at the qpf on the GFS. Anywhere from .6- .9" At 10:1 would be 6-9". The meteogram has the first half coming as rain but who knows. Now the NAM is shooting straight up as well but doesn't go far enough to see the whole storms duration but it is going up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Quality....you still watching this channel??


----------



## 1997chevy

cbservicesllc;1904561 said:


> Didn't you say it was your dad that was working too?


Correct. I worked for them for 3 years


----------



## 1997chevy

SSS Inc.;1904562 said:


> I'm not trying to get on your case on here but there is typically a disconnect between employees and employers on what is really being made money wise. For us we can take a lot of trucks off insurance in the winter. If we need to get one on the road to fill a couple pot holes for a customer its costs a lot (insurance, labor to get truck ready, etc.). A lot of this would be no big deal when the truck is on the road daily in the summer. Just when you think its no big deal someone gets into an accident or a tire blows etc. etc. There has to be some reward for the risk otherwise its not worth it. This is why there is no competition for this guy, the rest of the people would rather park everything all winter.


Makes sense


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1904558 said:


> Not sure about that but Monday-Wednesday looks like it really could get interesting. I'm kinda with novak on this. We would get a lot of rain if its not snow and all these locals aren't talking big amounts of rain. I think they are all laying in the weeds until we get closer. I'd love three days of light snow if we can plow three times.


Half inch? Didnt some places get that the other day and there wasn't much talk about it. Honest question not being cranky 

Most locals are saying a few inches but rain mix on Monday into Tuesday.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1904565 said:


> Quality....you still watching this channel??


Just got done watching escape plan. Great movie. Arnold and Stallone


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like NWS has brought WAY more rain into the forecast now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

21° cloudy calm.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Up to 70% Monday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

50% Tuesday.


----------



## ringahding1

Well with the rain forecast, good thing I got a load from Hedberg yesterday. Looks like they will not be able to load anything from today through the 29th. PERFECT!


----------



## SnowGuy73

ringahding1;1904602 said:


> Well with the rain forecast, good thing I got a load from Hedberg yesterday. Looks like they will not be able to load anything from today through the 29th. PERFECT!


Why is that?


----------



## ringahding1

skorum03;1901902 said:


> You know Ring, you make it sound like I took that picture off of your website, and also make it sound like, (I'm assuming thats your truck) you can see your logo. It's a pretty generic front view picture. But it's been taken down so sorry if that offended you some how.
> 
> This one actually isn't stolen, and actually is my truck. Would I like to have a brand new truck, sure. Let me ask you this, when you had just started your company, did you have all brand new equipment all the time? Or did you have to start somewhere, just like I am?


Every photo I have is linked somehow to where I have been on the internet. This one in particular clearly let whomever was looking at it, know where it is being hosted.

Thank you for taking it off your website. I suppose I was more pissed that you did not ask for permission. But, as I mentioned via PM'ing you, just ask and I will send you ONE MILLION photos instantly you could use for your website.

Lastly, How is your situation any different from any of us here or any business that is just starting out? You taking what is not yours, equals not yours.


----------



## ringahding1

SnowGuy73;1904603 said:


> Why is that?


Here is the text I received:

"Just a heads up to our loyal salt/sand purchasers, we will be closed the week of Christmas, From December 19-29. Thanks for your business and enjoy the holidays. 
Hedberg - Stillwater"


----------



## SnowGuy73

Cody says maybe some freezing rain Sunday/ Monday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light snow Tuesday through Christmas day.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ringahding1;1904606 said:


> Here is the text I received:
> 
> "Just a heads up to our loyal salt/sand purchasers, we will be closed the week of Christmas, From December 19-29. Thanks for your business and enjoy the holidays.
> Hedberg - Stillwater"


Wow, now that's customer service!

Haha.


----------



## ringahding1

SnowGuy73;1904609 said:


> Wow, now that's customer service!
> 
> Haha.


I went in there the first snowfall to get a load of salt, and they said they do not have any. 
ME: WTF?!
THEM: We are not sure we will get any this year
ME: Could not have let me know before the first snow?

About a week later they said they will have salt on order for $228/ton...

So salt/sand it is ! FML !

BTW -- the text about their closing for 10 days, came on the 17th


----------



## SnowGuy73

Mickey says several inches Monday into Tuesday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ringahding1;1904610 said:


> I went in there the first snowfall to get a load of salt, and they said they do not have any.
> ME: WTF?!
> THEM: We are not sure we will get any this year
> ME: Could not have let me know before the first snow?
> 
> About a week later they said they will have salt on order for $228/ton...
> 
> So salt/sand it is ! FML !
> 
> BTW -- the text about their closing for 10 days, came on the 17th


Holy cafe!!!!!!

You don't use us salt anymore?


----------



## ringahding1

SnowGuy73;1904619 said:


> Holy cafe!!!!!!
> 
> You don't use us salt anymore?


I have not gone there for a couple years. If I had a place to store it, than I would truck it in. But I cannot imagine having 4 tons of salt in my truck all the time.

You know what their ton rate is?


----------



## SnowGuy73

ringahding1;1904623 said:


> I have not gone there for a couple years. If I had a place to store it, than I would truck it in. But I cannot imagine having 4 tons of salt in my truck all the time.
> 
> You know what their ton rate is?


That makes sense.

I don't, it was posted here by someone and I want to say it was around $110/ton but don't quote me on that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Barlow shows 30% where Yuhas had 90% last night.....


----------



## ringahding1

SnowGuy73;1904626 said:


> That makes sense.
> 
> I don't, it was posted here by someone and I want to say it was around $110/ton but don't quote me on that.


Working on a deal to get some land next season. My oldest son who has been working for me since he was twelve (just turned 24), is willing to purchase a home with land for him & the biz.

Just waiting on the bank to see if or what he qualifies for. 3% down, 1st time home buyer is what we are hoping for.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ringahding1;1904631 said:


> Working on a deal to get some land next season. My oldest son who has been working for me since he was twelve (just turned 24), is willing to purchase a home with land for him & the biz.
> 
> Just waiting on the bank to see if or what he qualifies for. 3% down, 1st time home buyer is what we are hoping for.


Nice, hopefully it all goes well for you.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak says maybe too much warm air for snow.


----------



## Bill1090

23*. A bit dark.


----------



## Bill1090

snowguy73;1904637 said:


> novak says maybe too much warm air for snow.


Noooo!!!!!..


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1904642 said:


> Noooo!!!!!..


Agreed!.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1904642 said:


> Noooo!!!!!..


We're screwed.


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1904646 said:


> We're screwed.


Yup. Winters over.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1904649 said:


> Yup. Winters over.


Damn it...


----------



## Bill1090

Weather Channel still seems confident


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1904652 said:


> Weather Channel still seems confident


Doh K......


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1904637 said:


> Novak says maybe too much warm air for snow.


Clown!!!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I suppose I should fix that return spring I've been going to fix for 3 weeks now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1904654 said:


> Clown!!!!!!!


He posted about it twice already this morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I msgd NWS and told them the hourly graphs are broken, literally, not just in how they calculate. They are looking into it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1904656 said:


> He posted about it twice already this morning.


Odd duck for sure. Why not just post it all in one post, rather than 2 posts essentially saying the same thing, 3 minutes apart. It's happened more than once.

It's almost like he collaborates with others that have access to that page, and then they all post the same thought without looking to see if someone else posted it.


----------



## ringahding1

LwnmwrMan22;1904658 said:


> I msgd NWS and told them the hourly graphs are broken, literally, not just in how they calculate. They are looking into it.


I noticed that the other day too


----------



## skorum03

ringahding1;1904605 said:


> Every photo I have is linked somehow to where I have been on the internet. This one in particular clearly let whomever was looking at it, know where it is being hosted.
> 
> Thank you for taking it off your website. I suppose I was more pissed that you did not ask for permission. But, as I mentioned via PM'ing you, just ask and I will send you ONE MILLION photos instantly you could use for your website.
> 
> Lastly, How is your situation any different from any of us here or any business that is just starting out? You taking what is not yours, equals not yours.


I responded via PM Bryan


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1904659 said:


> Odd duck for sure. Why not just post it all in one post, rather than 2 posts essentially saying the same thing, 3 minutes apart. It's happened more than once.
> 
> It's almost like he collaborates with others that have access to that page, and then they all post the same thought without looking to see if someone else posted it.


Not sure, I wondered the same.

Maybe he had to wake hammer up to get his opinion.


----------



## Bill1090

Locals are saying a mix. Just a little accumulation...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1904671 said:


> Locals are saying a mix. Just a little accumulation...


The meteo that was pushing 6" for us is down around 2".

The one that was down around 2" is up around 4" now.

Forecast even for me on the north side is rain / snow all the way into Tuesday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

That will change.


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1904675 said:


> That will change.


Even Novak said that in the video


----------



## Bill1090

I think this will be one of those storms where you just watch out the window waiting for the changeover for hours. And then it won't happen.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1904685 said:


> I think this will be one of those storms where you just watch out the window waiting for the changeover for hours. And then it won't happen.


It'll happen.

At 3 am.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1904685 said:


> I think this will be one of those storms where you just watch out the window waiting for the changeover for hours. And then it won't happen.


I hope it's all snow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1904679 said:


> Even Novak said that in the video


I stopped watching it about 7 seconds in when the dork from MN forecaster was talking!


----------



## skorum03

So Novak's posts this morning vs. the video from last night, something must have changed in the models in the past 10 or 12 hours? I see the meteo avg. line is about the same but the two different lines almost switched places.


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1904693 said:


> So Novak's posts this morning vs. the video from last night, something must have changed in the models in the past 10 or 12 hours? I see the meteo avg. line is about the same but the two different lines almost switched places.


I'm guessing warm air.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1904693 said:


> So Novak's posts this morning vs. the video from last night, something must have changed in the models in the past 10 or 12 hours? I see the meteo avg. line is about the same but the two different lines almost switched places.


They flipped and dropped about 20%.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1904637 said:


> Novak says maybe too much warm air for snow.


Kinda copied NWS again


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Wow Barlow percentages sure dropped! Dahl had 90% last night. Barlow 30%-40%


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1904596 said:


> Looks like NWS has brought WAY more rain into the forecast now.


Bummer.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1904707 said:


> Bummer.....


Not sure why everyone is so surprised


----------



## Bill1090

OMG the sun is out!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1904712 said:


> OMG the sun is out!


Not here...


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1904659 said:


> Odd duck for sure. Why not just post it all in one post, rather than 2 posts essentially saying the same thing, 3 minutes apart. It's happened more than once.
> 
> It's almost like he collaborates with others that have access to that page, and then they all post the same thought without looking to see if someone else posted it.


Maybe you just quit being so nice to him an ask.


----------



## qualitycut

I said it was going to be to warm a few days ago. Also said last storm was going to be a bust.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1904725 said:


> I said it was going to be to warm a few days ago. Also said last storm was going to be a bust.


I've been keeping score, don't worry.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Seems to be more and more armchair meteorologists in this forum everyday...


----------



## cbservicesllc

ringahding1;1904606 said:


> Here is the text I received:
> 
> "Just a heads up to our loyal salt/sand purchasers, we will be closed the week of Christmas, From December 19-29. Thanks for your business and enjoy the holidays.
> Hedberg - Stillwater"


So really its more like a week and a half for Christmas...


----------



## qualitycut

Is it looking like more warm air since you posted your video?

Edited*·*Like*·*More*·*15 minutes ago

Novak Weather
No, but there may be just enough to screw things up.


So then why the sudden change in forecast is what i dont get.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1904725 said:


> I said it was going to be to warm a few days ago. Also said last storm was going to be a bust.


I said it more than a week ago


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ummmmm... Snow lovers??? Johndee has almost 18" of snow for us by the end of next week. 

I'm in a pocket of almost 20".


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1904728 said:


> I've been keeping score, don't worry.


How am i doing? Lol


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;1904685 said:


> I think this will be one of those storms where you just watch out the window waiting for the changeover for hours. And then it won't happen.


Bingo.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1904712 said:


> OMG the sun is out!


Not here. Still gray and blah. Calm


----------



## SnowGuy73

%%%%%%%%%%%%%%


----------



## SnowGuy73

$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1904734 said:


> Ummmmm... Snow lovers??? Johndee has almost 18" of snow for us by the end of next week.
> 
> I'm in a pocket of almost 2'.


Hammer didn't join him too, did he?


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1904708 said:


> Not sure why everyone is so surprised


Not surprised, just want to push some friggin snow! Its 3-4 days away... it'll come back


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1904729 said:


> Seems to be more and more armchair meteorologists in this forum everyday...


No doubt...


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1904732 said:


> Is it looking like more warm air since you posted your video?
> 
> Edited*·*Like*·*More*·*15 minutes ago
> 
> Novak Weather
> No, but there may be just enough to screw things up.
> 
> So then why the sudden change in forecast is what i dont get.


Someone trying to start a fight again?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1904744 said:


> Not surprised, just want to push some friggin snow! Its 3-4 days away... it'll come back


Every Sunday,Monday,Tuesday snow has been mostly rain since November. Did plpw on a Sunday but it fell on a saturday


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1904734 said:


> Ummmmm... Snow lovers??? Johndee has almost 18" of snow for us by the end of next week.
> 
> I'm in a pocket of almost 20".


Did you see where it said note some of the snow from the 1-4 day is in now in this time period


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1904745 said:


> No doubt...


Sad thing is, this site is probably more accurate than guys who went to years of schooling.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1904747 said:


> Someone trying to start a fight again?


No i didnt comment on there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1904749 said:


> Did you see where it said note some of the snow from the 1-4 day is in now in this time period


Basically said the same thing NWS / Novak and everyone else is saying. Wait and see where the warm temps end up at.

If the temps stay 5-6 degrees cooler than forecast, snow amounts will double.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1904729 said:


> Seems to be more and more armchair meteorologists in this forum everyday...


Got to do something when i sit in one all day


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1904755 said:


> Basically said the same thing NWS / Novak and everyone else is saying. Wait and see where the warm temps end up at.
> 
> If the temps stay 5-6 degrees cooler than forecast, snow amounts will double.


Dont say that!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1904751 said:


> Sad thing is, this site is probably more accurate than guys who went to years of schooling.


We will always be more accurate than any forecaster. Most of us are trying to figure out what is going to happen for a 30 mile radius. The local guys are forecasting for 1/2 a state, JohnDee, Novak, etc cover areas of the entire Midwest.

Just by that nature we will be more accurate. Look how many times last year I was hammered and guys as close as St. Paul didn't even go out. Those guys say bust. I say they screwed up because we were way high.


----------



## qualitycut

Nws 

AMOUNTS LOOK RATHER LIGHT...BETWEEN A TENTH AND FIFTEEN HUNDREDTHS EACH PERIOD. THE LOW WILL PUSH EAST MONDAY NIGHT WITH COLDER AIR WRAPPING AROUND WHICH SHOULD BRING BACK MAINLY SNOW. TOTALS SHOULD BE LESS THAN A COUPLE INCHES


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1904760 said:


> Nws
> 
> AMOUNTS LOOK RATHER LIGHT...BETWEEN A TENTH AND FIFTEEN HUNDREDTHS EACH PERIOD. THE LOW WILL PUSH EAST MONDAY NIGHT WITH COLDER AIR WRAPPING AROUND WHICH SHOULD BRING BACK MAINLY SNOW. TOTALS SHOULD BE LESS THAN A COUPLE INCHES


Correct........ And BTW.... quality 3, SSS 1


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1904762 said:


> Correct........ And BTW.... quality 0.3, SSS 1


Fixed it for SSS ... just keeping it fair. I helped Q out yesterday...:laughing:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1904759 said:


> We will always be more accurate than any forecaster. Most of us are trying to figure out what is going to happen for a 30 mile radius. The local guys are forecasting for 1/2 a state, JohnDee, Novak, etc cover areas of the entire Midwest.
> 
> Just by that nature we will be more accurate. Look how many times last year I was hammered and guys as close as St. Paul didn't even go out. Those guys say bust. I say they screwed up because we were way high.


Yes and no. Several do look out for you as well metro to bill bano and myself. At times for Roy too. So thats half the state


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1904763 said:


> Fixed it for SSS ... just keeping it fair. I helped Q out yesterday...:laughing:


Oo come on now


----------



## Doughboy12

Who's going to the Surly Grand Opening?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1904764 said:


> Yes and no. Several do look out for you as well metro to bill bano and myself. At times for Roy too. So thats half the state


Right, but we are looking at specifically Rochester, owatonna, Little Falls. We would have little circles or pins put in a map of the state.

No one here says "well, I see 3" from TK/Greenery up through CB/BossPlow over to Own" and then the next day Ranger and Polaris complaining because Rogers only got .5".

We are all concerned about our own little areas, or each other's little areas. Those of us that over a larger area, we see the range of snow and how quickly it can drop off quite often.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1904767 said:


> Who's going to the Surly Grand Opening?


I wanted to.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hourly graphs are working again for NWS. Shows .2" for me until 6 pm Monday night, which gets too far out for them to post totals.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

SnowGuy73;1904729 said:


> Seems to be more and more armchair meteorologists in this forum everyday...


With the armchair quarterbacks, I would agree. The main point is that ALL of your thoughts on weather are valid. Taking the NAM with NWS and comparing with other proprietary models, we can be sure, with certainty that weather will develop over the next few days. As to what form it will be, will depend on factors yet to come. But, we do see weather and it's accompanying temperatures will be prevalent in the atmosphere at any given time. Be sure to watch for further updates from me, defining the possibility of our White Christmas.

See, as an armchair MET. I can do it too. By saying absolutely nothing.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

or by saying everthing...something will be correct.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1904772 said:


> Hourly graphs are working again for NWS. Shows .2" for me until 6 pm Monday night, which gets too far out for them to post totals.


But weather discussion sounds like they are losing confidence in a lor of snow


----------



## MNPLOWCO

But....the Gentlemen on this site that do put forth their predictions are
in this for a profession. And it is of extreme importance to our homes and families...not ratings. Kudos to all of your that give insight here. I trust you all more than the talking heads.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Well the city of **** rapids is at it again. Normal people plowed Tuesday morning, they just went by.


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1904780 said:


> Well the city of **** rapids is at it again. Normal people plowed Tuesday morning, they just went by.


Ummm didn't it already melt?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1904782 said:


> Ummm didn't it already melt?


Probably half of it did, the rest is packed down AGAIN


----------



## Greenery

I'm looking for a hitch mount tailgate spreader, anyone have one for sale?

Ocd did you sell yours?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1904762 said:


> Correct........ And BTW.... quality 3, SSS 1


Wait a minute. I didn't know I was in a prediction competition. I haven't even released any formal guesses this year.  For the record its no secret to anyone that the last storm and this next one were and are going to be problematic with the temps. Anyone actually looking at maps to see how this storm is moving around and changing?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1904792 said:


> Wait a minute. I didn't know I was in a prediction competition. I haven't even released any formal guesses this year.  For the record its no secret to anyone that the last storm and this next one were and are going to be problematic with the temps. Anyone actually looking at maps to see how this storm is moving around and changing?


I am... Just like giving you a hard time.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Different truck just went by going the same direction. Guess they couldn't get all the way to the curb with one pass


----------



## Green Grass

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1904794 said:


> Different truck just went by going the same direction. Guess they couldn't get all the way to the curb with one pass


You must have some huge city streets!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1904793 said:


> I am... Just like giving you a hard time.


I know you are. Far too much meteogram use on this site.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Green Grass;1904795 said:


> You must have some huge city streets!


Nope, just an idiot in charge


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Both trucks playing follow the leader going the other way!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1904796 said:


> I know you are. Far too much meteogram use on this site.


Again, I post that because I know it irks you. 

Hey, meteogram should be updating shortly.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1904764 said:


> Yes and no. Several do look out for you as well metro to bill bano and myself. At times for Roy too. So thats half the state


I take everything with a grain of salt ever since I heard one of the TV guys call St. Cloud Northwest Metro...


----------



## cbservicesllc

MNPLOWCO;1904779 said:


> But....the Gentlemen on this site that do put forth their predictions are
> in this for a profession. And it is of extreme importance to our homes and families...not ratings. Kudos to all of your that give insight here. I trust you all more than the talking heads.


This... I trust the guys here more than anyone


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1904792 said:


> Wait a minute. I didn't know I was in a prediction competition. I haven't even released any formal guesses this year.  For the record its no secret to anyone that the last storm and this next one were and are going to be problematic with the temps. Anyone actually looking at maps to see how this storm is moving around and changing?


I think only a few of us look at the maps vs the NWS hourlies/meteogram... and fewer of us actually understand everything the maps mean... I think Quality is a lucky guesser


----------



## andersman02

cbservicesllc;1904805 said:


> This... I trust the guys here more than anyone


This site IS the best forcaster. 10 guys checking out updates, models etc all mainly for there own area. Cant get much better then that.


----------



## djagusch

Greenery;1904790 said:


> I'm looking for a hitch mount tailgate spreader, anyone have one for sale?
> 
> Ocd did you sell yours?


I have a snowex 575 that has sat for the last 5 years not being used. I can put pwr to and make sure it works if you like. I bought it used back then and never did anything with it besides buying the swingaway hitch arm. Has wires, box and hitch.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1904792 said:


> Wait a minute. I didn't know I was in a prediction competition. I haven't even released any formal guesses this year.  For the record its no secret to anyone that the last storm and this next one were and are going to be problematic with the temps. Anyone actually looking at maps to see how this storm is moving around and changing?


We are giving you crap.


----------



## djagusch

cbservicesllc;1904805 said:


> This... I trust the guys here more than anyone


Yep, I take a look at different sources then come here to compare. Unit has made me learn alot, lwnmwrmn always looks for the worse case senrio, sss has that short ruler!


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;1904811 said:


> I have a snowex 575 that has sat for the last 5 years not being used. I can put pwr to and make sure it works if you like. I bought it used back then and never did anything with it besides buying the swingaway hitch arm. Has wires, box and hitch.


Im interested if hes not


----------



## qualitycut

Novak s thinking more south than originally thought


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;1904801 said:


> I take everything with a grain of salt ever since I heard one of the TV guys call St. Cloud Northwest Metro...


That would make you Central Metro...:laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1904812 said:


> We are giving you crap.


Whateves Andy.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1904820 said:


> Whateves Andy.


No you didnt. I dont go off the maps or anything I just go the opposite of the weather people. Seems to work best


----------



## qualitycut

So 00z will be latest gfs correct


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1904823 said:


> So 00z will be latest gfs correct


No...12z......

00, 06, 12, 18, Repeat.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1904836 said:


> No...12z......
> 
> 00, 06, 12, 18, Repeat.


Sorry was talking on meteo


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1904841 said:


> Sorry was talking on meteo


Me too. Until it updates, 06z GFS is the newest. In a minute or two 12z will be the newest and the 00z will be gone.


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;1904796 said:


> I know you are. Far too much meteogram use on this site.


Don't hate on the meteogram. It's all some of us (me) are able to somewhat understand.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1904796 said:


> I know you are. Far too much meteogram use on this site.


Yea i use it as a quick reference of what they are thinking.


----------



## Greenery

djagusch;1904811 said:


> I have a snowex 575 that has sat for the last 5 years not being used. I can put pwr to and make sure it works if you like. I bought it used back then and never did anything with it besides buying the swingaway hitch arm. Has wires, box and hitch.


Sent you a pm.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;1904818 said:


> That would make you Central Metro...:laughing:


I know right?


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm bored...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Things might get interesting at moa tomorrow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1904848 said:


> Yea i use it as a quick reference of what they are thinking.


Its a great tool but it won't show you just how close you might be to a totally different outcome. Especially with the fine line storms where 10 miles makes a huge difference. That's all I'm saying. Take the first storm where the north metro got hit hard and we had hardly anything. The meteo was wrong but on a map it didn't look that far off. If that storm was in the middle of nowhere instead of across the metro everyone would have thought the models handled it pretty well. I like to keep my eye on any storm withing 100 miles of me. on the models.


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;1904856 said:


> I'm bored...


Me too... and I am at my day job.

Gets really QUIET around here this time of year.
Everyone is waiting for next year's money/budget to come in.


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;1904857 said:


> Things might get interesting at moa tomorrow.


Bring pepper spray and have some fun!!!


----------



## Camden

Any chance one of you guys know of someone selling a walk behind sweeper?

Edit: Nevermind, found one on CL. Going to grab it tomorrow...should've looked there first.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1904861 said:


> Bring pepper spray and have some fun!!!


Who needs a budget, spend it if ya got it


----------



## SSS Inc.

I think the GFS has a hitch in it's giddyup.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1904868 said:


> I think the GFS has a hitch in it's giddyup.


I do believe you're right


----------



## 1997chevy

Is that Canadian storm that's heading in he wrong direction gonna come back to hit us again?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1904856 said:


> I'm bored...


There are 17 million people at Walmart. I am starting to think no one works!

Yes I know I am at Walmart


----------



## qualitycut

New gfs says more south?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1904879 said:


> There are 17 million people at Walmart. I am starting to think no one works!
> 
> Yes I know I am at Walmart


Had the same issue yesterday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Mickey says wintery mix and flurries.


----------



## Bill1090

County putting liquid down.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1904866 said:


> Who needs a budget, spend it if ya got it


Lets just say our customers need a budget...
One of our quotes this year had 9 digits on the left of the decimal point...that was for a portion of the project...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Little or no accumulation Sunday night per nws.


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1904618 said:


> Mickey says several inches Monday into Tuesday.


Who's Mickey? You referring to Mike on ch 4?


----------



## BossPlow614

ringahding1;1904631 said:


> Working on a deal to get some land next season. My oldest son who has been working for me since he was twelve (just turned 24), is willing to purchase a home with land for him & the biz.
> 
> Just waiting on the bank to see if or what he qualifies for. 3% down, 1st time home buyer is what we are hoping for.


3% down. That's a good deal if you're able to make it work!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

So which one of you guys was doing fall cleanup at Walmart on C/ Cleveland the other day. I saw the name on the truck, just didn't know if it was anyone here


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1904898 said:


> So which one of you guys was doing fall cleanup at Walmart on C/ Cleveland the other day. I saw the name on the truck, just didn't know if it was anyone here


And you didn't take pics?


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1904895 said:


> Who's Mickey? You referring to Mike on ch 4?


Yup.........


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1904739 said:


> $$$$$$$$$$$$


I hope he is right!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1904906 said:


> I hope he is right!!!!


Agreed.......


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1904879 said:


> There are 17 million people at Walmart. I am starting to think no one works!
> 
> Yes I know I am at Walmart


Well soon enough we will be burning stuff down.


----------



## TKLAWN

Doughboy12;1904860 said:


> Me too... and I am at my day job.
> 
> Gets really QUIET around here this time of year.
> Everyone is waiting for next year's money/budget to come in.


Off to work on my mini tour.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1904884 said:


> New gfs says more south?


GFS isn't updating on the meteogram


----------



## TKLAWN

Btw city is pretreating here.


----------



## Doughboy12

TKLAWN;1904911 said:


> Off to work on my mini tour.


Off to get my fleece that I have been waiting to come in for two weeks....Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1904912 said:


> GFS isn't updating on the meteogram


Novak said that. We are buddies again. And quit bugging my dad at lunch


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1904917 said:


> Novak said that. We are buddies again. And quit bugging my dad at lunch


Well, he did say you were cool though.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1904917 said:


> Novak said that. We are buddies again. And quit bugging my dad at lunch


Ha, nice... has he called me a pain in the cafe yet?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SnowGuy73;1904899 said:


> And you didn't take pics?


Was in a hurry, I DID get a pic of guys hydro seeding yesterday on coonrapids blvd and round lake blvd


----------



## banonea

MNPLOWCO;1904779 said:


> But....the Gentlemen on this site that do put forth their predictions are
> in this for a profession. And it is of extreme importance to our homes and families...not ratings. Kudos to all of your that give insight here. I trust you all more than the talking heads.


^^^THIS^^^Thumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## banonea

Greenery;1904790 said:


> I'm looking for a hitch mount tailgate spreader, anyone have one for sale?
> 
> Ocd did you sell yours?


Are you looking to spread bagged? Northern has 2 Buyers brand on clearance in Rochester. 507-282-5559

Update: they are $699. pro version and not on clearance. $649.00 on line and they will match they on line price a any northern.....


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1904920 said:


> Ha, nice... has he called me a pain in the cafe yet?


No we were just getting done with when you called.


----------



## Doughboy12

Brinkmans doing pot hole fill in Eagan... Propane torch wand in tow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery,

Crysteel had a Salt Dogg when I was there yesterday.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1904912 said:


> GFS isn't updating on the meteogram


I can't get it to load anywhere.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Holly crap Accu shows a lot of snow next week


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1904940 said:


> Holly crap Accu shows a lot of snow next week


"Holly crap"???? You got too much Christmas on the mind.


----------



## banonea

Just received 1 of the checks i have been waiting for so now November billing is all paid.....nice. now if the others show up that would be great.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1904932 said:


> I can't get it to load anywhere.


Is this it or old?
http://wxforecaster.com/ncep/java/new/test/all.html


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1904945 said:


> "Holly crap"???? You got too much Christmas on the mind.


I feel like a Scrooge this year actually


----------



## banonea

I half to say,since i got my Keurig, i drink a LOT more coffee. I am at 7 cups today.


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1904952 said:


> I half to say,since i got my Keurig, i drink a LOT more coffee. I am at 7 cups today.


That's like me and dew.


----------



## Greenery

banonea;1904924 said:


> Are you looking to spread bagged? Northern has 2 Buyers brand on clearance in Rochester. 507-282-5559
> 
> Update: they are $699. pro version and not on clearance. $649.00 on line and they will match they on line price a any northern.....


Thanks....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Finally finally hired a shoveler. See how he works out now will be the key


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://wxforecaster.com/ncep/java/new/test/all.html


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1904931 said:


> Greenery,
> 
> Crysteel had a Salt Dogg when I was there yesterday.


Is that the bigger tgs07 or whatever it's called? I'm leaning towards djaughs right now, just waiting to hear back from him.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1904958 said:


> Thanks....


I have one of those I'll sell you has brand new wire harness too only used a few times. If your looking at the northern tool style one


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1904964 said:


> I have one of those I'll sell you has brand new wire harness too only used a few times. If your looking at the northern tool style one


Didn't you just buy it


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1904965 said:


> Didn't you just buy it


I bought a different one. I have one of those little northern tool ones sitting in my garage taking up space I want to get rid of


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;1904964 said:


> I have one of those I'll sell you has brand new wire harness too only used a few times. If your looking at the northern tool style one


I already have the same one also. I would like to try something different but will let you know if I end up going that route again. For whatever reason I keep busting off the motors on those.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1904970 said:


> I already have the same one also. I would like to try something different but will let you know if I end up going that route again. For whatever reason I keep busting off the motors on those.


Well there not designed to hit things with


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/displayMod.php?var=gfs_sfc_prcp&loop=loopall&hours=

I'm not sure you can discern anything from the GFS right now. It's literally jumping all over.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1904948 said:


> Is this it or old?
> http://wxforecaster.com/ncep/java/new/test/all.html


It is dated as the current 12z run so that's working.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Wow that is jumping all over


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I suppose if it takes a slightly more southernly track, then we stay out of the rain.

Next question is, just like last week, is how much snow is there outside of the rain?

Coach was in the snow / cool temps the whole day last week and he still only had 1.5".

I think when Novak said potential for major storm, he was probably referring to the winds as well. NWS has said 20-30+ mph winds will be with the light snow.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Accu has 14" for me between Monday-Saturday


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1904981 said:


> Accu has 14" for me between Monday-Saturday


That's about where JohnDee is too.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1904979 said:


> I suppose if it takes a slightly more southernly track, then we stay out of the rain.
> 
> Next question is, just like last week, is how much snow is there outside of the rain?
> 
> Coach was in the snow / cool temps the whole day last week and he still only had 1.5".


Yea thats what im wondering, slides south so do we get in the colder air or are we still in it if the warm air was supposed to be farther north. Do we have less moisture then? Im worried about Friday because my driver is going to be gone.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1904981 said:


> Accu has 14" for me between Monday-Saturday


Whew im only at 6.9


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;1904981 said:


> Accu has 14" for me between Monday-Saturday


Merry Christmas too all!!! payup


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1904981 said:


> Accu has 14" for me between Monday-Saturday


Bring it.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1904984 said:


> Whew im only at 6.9


That will change.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1904984 said:


> Whew im only at 6.9


I'm about 10.5", +/-.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1904984 said:


> Whew im only at 6.9


I'm at 10 on Accu...


----------



## qualitycut

Nws on the discussion said its looking less likely we will be impacted by the Fri /sat storm


----------



## qualitycut

That was from 4am, haven't updated since. Maybe they are scared


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1905006 said:


> That was from 4am, haven't updated since. Maybe they are scared


Won't have a new update until a little after 4.


----------



## banonea

what is it looking like for the Rochester area


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1905006 said:


> That was from 4am, haven't updated since. Maybe they are scared


Usually updates at 4am and 4pm


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1905011 said:


> Won't have a new update until a little after 4.


Yea my phones being weird again says 445


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1905004 said:


> Nws on the discussion said its looking less likely we will be impacted by the Fri /sat storm


Sweet. That means we will get twice as hard Sun-Tuesday!


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm down to 20% for Sunday night.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1905017 said:


> I'm down to 20% for Sunday night.


Chance every day besides Christmas


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1905026 said:


> Chance every day besides Christmas


At least there's that...

The one day it WILL snow now!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Here you go quality...

THE GFS HAS BEEN BOUNCING AROUND AND THIS HAS
ALSO BEEN SEEN IN THE PARALLEL RUN AS WELL. HENCE...IF THE ECMWF
HOLDS...HIGHER POPS WILL BE NEEDED FROM TUESDAY THROUGH WEDNESDAY
WITH A WHITE CHRISTMAS IN STORE.

YET ANOTHER POTENTIAL ACCUMULATING SNOW EVENT IS SHOWN BY THE
ECMWF FROM FRIDAY INTO SATURDAY. THIS EVENT COULD BE WELL UNDERWAY
BY DAYBREAK FRIDAY IN THE TWIN CITIES. THE GFS IS STARTING TO HINT
AT THIS IDEA WHILE THE 12Z PARALLEL RUN OF THE GFS IS SIMILAR TO
THE ECMWF BUT A LITTLE FARTHER SOUTH. OVERALL...WE COULD END UP
WITH QUITE A BIT OF SNOW ACCUMULATION BY NEXT WEEKEND IF THE ECMWF
FORECAST REMAINS ON TRACK FOR THESE TWO EVENTS.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Had a couple guys on here looking, but like most of us, hard to know when winter will come back.

Is anyone interested in a 1999 F-250 XLT Extended Cab/Long Box 7.3L Diesel. 194,000 miles... PM if interested and I will get you more details/photos before I send it to Craigslist...


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1905029 said:


> Here you go quality...
> 
> THE GFS HAS BEEN BOUNCING AROUND AND THIS HAS
> ALSO BEEN SEEN IN THE PARALLEL RUN AS WELL. HENCE...IF THE ECMWF
> HOLDS...HIGHER POPS WILL BE NEEDED FROM TUESDAY THROUGH WEDNESDAY
> WITH A WHITE CHRISTMAS IN STORE.
> 
> YET ANOTHER POTENTIAL ACCUMULATING SNOW EVENT IS SHOWN BY THE
> ECMWF FROM FRIDAY INTO SATURDAY. THIS EVENT COULD BE WELL UNDERWAY
> BY DAYBREAK FRIDAY IN THE TWIN CITIES. THE GFS IS STARTING TO HINT
> AT THIS IDEA WHILE THE 12Z PARALLEL RUN OF THE GFS IS SIMILAR TO
> THE ECMWF BUT A LITTLE FARTHER SOUTH. OVERALL...WE COULD END UP
> WITH QUITE A BIT OF SNOW ACCUMULATION BY NEXT WEEKEND IF THE ECMWF
> FORECAST REMAINS ON TRACK FOR THESE TWO EVENTS.


I read it. Had to a couple times to understand it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1905026 said:


> Chance every day besides Christmas


Same here.


----------



## qualitycut

Haha, Yuhas starts of the forecast talking about snow for the day after Christmas


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1905050 said:


> Haha, Yuhas starts of the forecast talking about snow for the day after Christmas


............................................... Clown!.......................


----------



## qualitycut

And 60% for next Friday. 1-3 early week.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1905051 said:


> ............................................... Clown!.......................


It drives me crazy how they do it. They xant just say chance of snow they make it sound like the worlds coming to an end


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1905030 said:


> Had a couple guys on here looking, but like most of us, hard to know when winter will come back.
> 
> Is anyone interested in a 1999 F-250 XLT Extended Cab/Long Box 7.3L Diesel. 194,000 miles... PM if interested and I will get you more details/photos before I send it to Craigslist...


Did you End up with a new SuperDuty?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1905056 said:


> It drives me crazy how they do it. They xant just say chance of snow they make it sound like the worlds coming to an end


Agreed, yet won't to commit to anything 2 days out.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1905063 said:


> Agreed, yet won't to commit to anything 2 days out.


Exactly. ........


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1905057 said:


> Did you End up with a new SuperDuty?


Speaking of Ford... I like the look of the new f150.

The front at least, that tailgate looks terrible.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1905065 said:


> Speaking of Ford... I like the look of the new f150.
> 
> The front at least, that tailgate looks terrible.


I always knew you were not an a$$ guy!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Meteo finally changed.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22;1905071 said:


> Meteo finally changed.


..and......


----------



## TKLAWN

This just in... Novak is always looking for likes.

Quality?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1905067 said:


> I always knew you were not an a$$ guy!


This is a true statement.


----------



## banonea

KTTC is calling for 1" or less here thru xmas , a small band of heaver in the cities, then something on Friday that what you are talking about


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1905076 said:


> KTTC is calling for 1" or less here thru xmas , a small band of heaver in the cities, then something on Friday that what you are talking about


That's about what it is here too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO;1905072 said:


> ..and......


Doesn't show anything until Christmas Eve. Perfect for us with kids.


----------



## NorthernProServ

New gold rush @ 8.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1905079 said:


> Doesn't show anything until Christmas Eve. Perfect for us with kids.


Son of a....


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;1905076 said:


> KTTC is calling for 1" or less here thru xmas , a small band of heaver in the cities, then something on Friday that what you are talking about


Again.

Son of a....


----------



## Bill1090

Bought a remote control helicopter today for $100. It's now sitting about 75' up a tree


----------



## qualitycut

Well hey, they talked this up and now downgraded so now they need to talk about something


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1905079 said:


> Doesn't show anything until Christmas Eve. Perfect for us with kids.


But..... nws sounded like they were not really confident in the gfs because its all over.


----------



## qualitycut

Kstp hasnt updated, novak hasnt updated. Anyone hear anything on the local news.


----------



## Bill1090

Locals at noon said dusting to 1"


----------



## jimslawnsnow

trying something new. having the shoveler use his own vehicle. I keep the shovels, blowers and time sheets along with ice melt and other supplies. if I have him keep the stuff until the seasons over, what are some systems I can put in place to make sure I get my stuff back and correct time is written? I know lwnmr does this, not sure with the rest of you


----------



## Bill1090

Bill1090;1905098 said:


> Locals at noon said dusting to 1"


Just now said the same


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1904983 said:


> Yea thats what im wondering, slides south so do we get in the colder air or are we still in it if the warm air was supposed to be farther north. Do we have less moisture then? Im worried about Friday because my driver is going to be gone.


Keep me posted... I may be around Friday.


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;1905086 said:


> Bought a remote control helicopter today for $100. It's now sitting about 75' up a tree


Time to get the cherry picker out of storage.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1905057 said:


> Did you End up with a new SuperDuty?


Looks like everything is coming together for it next week... so I bet it will snow... a lot...


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1905099 said:


> trying something new. having the shoveler use his own vehicle. I keep the shovels, blowers and time sheets along with ice melt and other supplies. if I have him keep the stuff until the seasons over, what are some systems I can put in place to make sure I get my stuff back and correct time is written? I know lwnmr does this, not sure with the rest of you


IMHO it depends on if you think he will stick with it...deposit on the hard parts, or make him buy them...not the suplies though of course.


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;1905107 said:


> Looks like everything is coming together for it next week... so I bet it will snow... a lot...


Now you went and jinxed it...;-)


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1905099 said:


> trying something new. having the shoveler use his own vehicle. I keep the shovels, blowers and time sheets along with ice melt and other supplies. if I have him keep the stuff until the seasons over, what are some systems I can put in place to make sure I get my stuff back and correct time is written? I know lwnmr does this, not sure with the rest of you


Very good question... I'll be curious for the answer too


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1904755 said:


> Basically said the same thing NWS / Novak and everyone else is saying. Wait and see where the warm temps end up at.
> 
> If the temps stay 5-6 degrees cooler than forecast, snow amounts will double.


........,,,,......,,,,........,,,,,,¡°¿§
Still feels like March 
I have a good feeling this next system 
wont shear like the last one

Can't with the high cape values

If the last one didnt shear some of the precip 
Youd still be at it attm

Just got home from another 12hr run
Im beyond torqued

Ughhurl


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1905099 said:


> trying something new. having the shoveler use his own vehicle. I keep the shovels, blowers and time sheets along with ice melt and other supplies. if I have him keep the stuff until the seasons over, what are some systems I can put in place to make sure I get my stuff back and correct time is written? I know lwnmr does this, not sure with the rest of you


I don't keep times, so I don't need to worry about that aspect. Other than that, it's like borrowing people money. You only give them what you can afford to never see again.

Right now I have (2) new 721 blowers, 4 shovels and 2 gas cans sitting in a storage unit that's controlled by someone I've met twice.

I have 2 more sitting in the back of an S-10 along with shovels and gas somewhere in Lindstrom..

I'm a fairly trusting person.


----------



## albhb3

I know when your unconscious, I know when your gonna come too, you'll wake up in the bed with me and ya wont know what to do... I love Crosby parodies


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1905115 said:


> If the last one didnt shear some of the precip
> Youd still be at it attm


That doesn't mean much for Lwnmwrman...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1905116 said:


> I don't keep times, so I don't need to worry about that aspect. Other than that, it's like borrowing people money. You only give them what you can afford to never see again.
> 
> Right now I have (2) new 721 blowers, 4 shovels and 2 gas cans sitting in a storage unit that's controlled by someone I've met twice.
> 
> I have 2 more sitting in the back of an S-10 along with shovels and gas somewhere in Lindstrom..
> 
> I'm a fairly trusting person.


how do you pay them then? unless I am missing something.

thought about when we think seasons over we trade check for equipment.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1904858 said:


> Its a great tool but it won't show you just how close you might be to a totally different outcome. Especially with the fine line storms where 10 miles makes a huge difference. That's all I'm saying. Take the first storm where the north metro got hit hard and we had hardly anything. The meteo was wrong but on a map it didn't look that far off. If that storm was in the middle of nowhere instead of across the metro everyone would have thought the models handled it pretty well. I like to keep my eye on any storm withing 100 miles of me. on the models.


Transitions 
Yes


----------



## jimslawnsnow

yuhas says storm on friday


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1905115 said:


> ........,,,,......,,,,........,,,,,,¡°¿§
> Still feels like March
> I have a good feeling this next system
> wont shear like the last one
> 
> Can't with the high cape values
> 
> If the last one didnt shear some of the precip
> Youd still be at it attm
> 
> Just got home from another 12hr run
> Im beyond torqued
> 
> Ughhurl


So your saying a ton of snow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1905128 said:


> how do you pay them then? unless I am missing something.
> 
> thought about when we think seasons over we trade check for equipment.


I text everyone when it's time to go out.

Everyone texts me back when they are on the road with whatever equipment they are using.

They text me when they are done, or call. I pay from when they start, to when they finish, including drive time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Headed to D Spot for some wings.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1905137 said:


> Headed to D Spot for some wings.


Yum. Outback to go here


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1904979 said:


> I suppose if it takes a slightly more southernly track, then we stay out of the rain.
> 
> Next question is, just like last week, is how much snow is there outside of the rain?
> 
> Coach was in the snow / cool temps the whole day last week and he still only had 1.5".
> 
> I think when Novak said potential for major storm, he was probably referring to the winds as well. NWS has said 20-30+ mph winds will be with the light snow.


This

Full bore cyclo Christmas


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1905143 said:


> This
> 
> Full bore cyclo Christmas


Which one is this?


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1904983 said:


> Yea thats what im wondering, slides south so do we get in the colder air or are we still in it if the warm air was supposed to be farther north. Do we have less moisture then? Im worried about Friday because my driver is going to be gone.


Watch for any hps that may converge with caa
Also an occlusion with barroclinic lraf


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1905149 said:


> Watch for any hps that may converge with caa
> Also an occlusion with barroclinic lraf


Hahaha your killing me smalls


----------



## albhb3

for all the idiots protesting sat at moa

www.youtube.com/watch?v=kjCrIMJCxUk


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1905145 said:


> Which one is this?


Cyclone should be south and east of us. We will be on the north side of the system, forecasted to be lighter snows AT THIS TIME but the snows will be fluffier come Wednesday / Thursday, so the winds will be blowing 30 mph and THAT is the main concern AT THIS time.


----------



## unit28

kmsp




12-25-14






GFS






ATTM






.44" precip of frozen liquid


----------



## unit28

Now to figure ratios.....,


----------



## albhb3

unit28;1905159 said:


> Now to figure ratios.....,


that's above my pay grade


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1905152 said:


> Hahaha your killing me smalls


I stll love to watch that movie


----------



## Bill1090

Helicopter out of tree via 30lb Spider Wire braid and 3oz sinker.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1905156 said:


> Cyclone should be south and east of us. We will be on the north side of the system, forecasted to be lighter snows AT THIS TIME but the snows will be fluffier come Wednesday / Thursday, so the winds will be blowing 30 mph and THAT is the main concern AT THIS time.


Wait so now wed Thursday instead of Monday Tuesday Wednesday?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1905167 said:


> Wait so now wed Thursday instead of Monday Tuesday Wednesday?


Cyclone has always been Wed/Thur.

Monday was a shortwave digging south out of Canada.


----------



## snowman55

Anyone read the salt article in star today? Some good points some bs. If we have a heavy week I may open my yard for salt and icemt sales if people can't get it. My Christmas spirit.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1905170 said:


> Cyclone has always been Wed/Thur.
> 
> Monday was a shortwave digging south out of Canada.


Now im lost..


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1905099 said:


> trying something new. having the shoveler use his own vehicle. I keep the shovels, blowers and time sheets along with ice melt and other supplies. if I have him keep the stuff until the seasons over, what are some systems I can put in place to make sure I get my stuff back and correct time is written? I know lwnmr does this, not sure with the rest of you


I have them drive their own vehicles, but I keep all shovels ice melts snow blowers and time sheets. that way I know what time they clock in what time to clock out and I make sure that everything comes back, plus if anything gets broken I know about it right away.


----------



## unit28

.days two through seven...saturday through thursday

a large storm system will impact much of the upper midwest next
week. Although there are still uncertainties with how this system
will evolve...the potential for accumulating snow exists for much
of the area by the middle of next week.


----------



## SnowGuy73

snowman55;1905172 said:


> Anyone read the salt article in star today? Some good points some bs. If we have a heavy week I may open my yard for salt and icemt sales if people can't get it. My Christmas spirit.


Online, got a link?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1905173 said:


> Now im lost..


Technicqlly 2 different "storms". First coming down out of Canada.

Second a " cyclone" developing over the central US.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1905159 said:


> Now to figure ratios.....,


30:1!!!! I have an app for figuring that out. Hold on.



snowman55;1905172 said:


> Anyone read the salt article in star today? Some good points some bs. If we have a heavy week I may open my yard for salt and icemt sales if people can't get it. My Christmas spirit.


You buy too much?? Just kidding.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1905162 said:


> I stll love to watch that movie


My 3 year old loves it right now... at least once a day...


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1905159 said:


> Now to figure ratios.....,


I remember a website we used for that somewhere...


----------



## qualitycut

Wonder why novak hasnt updated. Kstp still hasn't either.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1905190 said:


> My 3 year old loves it right now... at least once a day...


Classic. .......


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1905192 said:


> Wonder why novak hasnt updated. Kstp still hasn't either.


They are afraid. Very afraid.


----------



## qualitycut

Weather story

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/wxstory.php?site=MPX


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1905190 said:


> My 3 year old loves it right now... at least once a day...


Same here, 5 year old.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1905185 said:


> Technicqlly 2 different "storms". First coming down out of Canada.
> 
> Second a " cyclone" developing over the central US.


This......


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1905195 said:


> Weather story
> 
> http://www.crh.noaa.gov/wxstory.php?site=MPX


I vote B....


----------



## Bill1090

You guys may have already known/seen this but twin cities nws Facebook has a picture up


----------



## snowman55

SnowGuy73;1905183 said:


> Online, got a link?


I like to read the paper. I'm Sure it is online.


----------



## unit28

Ahhhhh


Anorher term I Coined in use
cyclo cyclo cyc........looooo christmas 





MEANWHILE...NRN/NERN PACIFIC MID-UPPER TROUGH ENERGIES SHOULD WORK
SHARPLY SEWD THROUGH AND TO THE LEE OF AN AMBIENT DOWNSTREAM MEAN
RIDGE POSITION TO SPREAD DYNAMICALLY DRIVEN PCPN INTO THE PAC NW
WED AND FURTHER INLAND ACROSS THE N-CENTRAL INTERMOUNTAIN
WEST/ROCKIES CHRISTMAS INTO NEXT FRI.

THIS WILL INCLUDE A THREAT
FOR MODERATELY HEAVY SNOWS FOCUSING OVER FAVORED INLAND TERRAIN.
THIS WRN US SYSTEM REACHES THE CENTRAL US IN ABOUT A WEEK
PROMPTING CYCLO/FRONTOGENESIS AND PCPN/INFLOW RECOVERY OUT FROM
THE GULF OF MEXICO IN THE WAKE OF THE LEAD/EXITING ERN/NERN US
STRONG LOW SYSTEM INCLUDING SOME WINTERY PCPN THREAT ON THE NW
PERIPHERY OF THE OVERALL PCPN SHIELD SPREADING NEWD FROM THE
CENTRAL PLAINS TO THE GREAT LAKES STATES RIDING OVERTOP WARM
SECTOR CONVECTIVE RAINS.
SCHICHTEL


----------



## SSS Inc.

Now who can figure out which model belongs to which picture? Go.................


----------



## Bill1090

Here's the link I think. https://m.facebook.com/NWSTwinCitie...1419042653./891036870929776/?type=1&source=54


----------



## SnowGuy73

snowman55;1905202 said:


> I like to read the paper. I'm Sure it is online.


What's the name of the story?


----------



## unit28

Wait a sec
Whos going to bw on the NW side of this thing?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1905206 said:


> Here's the link I think. https://m.facebook.com/NWSTwinCitie...1419042653./891036870929776/?type=1&source=54


Quality posted that, I voted b.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1905207 said:


> What's the name of the story?


http://www.startribune.com/local/286308151.html


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1905210 said:


> http://www.startribune.com/local/286308151.html


Thanks!.....


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1905209 said:


> Quality posted that, I voted b.


Guess I'm a bit late to the party. I would like B but would take A.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1905210 said:


> http://www.startribune.com/local/286308151.html


I know Joe!

I will have to text him and ask for his autograph.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1905199 said:


> I vote B....


A and c wont take much of a shift to not get much. Im going with D


----------



## snowman55

How does a $600 light save you salt?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1905218 said:


> A and c wont take much of a shift to not get much. Im going with D


I will take D, 12-16" right over the metro!


----------



## SnowGuy73

snowman55;1905219 said:


> How does a $600 light save you salt?


Not sure, I was confused by a couple points in this story!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1905217 said:


> I know Joe!
> 
> I will have to text him and ask for his autograph.


I know who he is too. Went to my high school I think, his dad is named Gary and drives a sweeper for the city. Doesn't he do mostly driveways?


----------



## cbservicesllc

snowman55;1905219 said:


> How does a $600 light save you salt?


Yeah, if his equipment is so well calibrated why does he need a light?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1905224 said:


> I know who he is too. Went to my high school I think, his dad is named Gary and drives a sweeper for the city. Doesn't he do mostly driveways?


Sure sounds like it if he's using handheld salt shakers...


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1905224 said:


> I know who he is too. Went to my high school I think, his dad is named Gary and drives a sweeper for the city. Doesn't he do mostly driveways?


He used to, I haven't talked to him in a couple years.

He also worked for Minneapolis public works too when I first met him, did lawn and snow on the side.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1905226 said:


> Sure sounds like it if he's using handheld salt shakers...


I couldn't imagine handheld shakers on a parking lot....


----------



## snowman55

Save $10,000 on salt? So he cut 100 ton by using salt shakers and a fancy light? Who would have thought?


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1905226 said:


> Sure sounds like it if he's using handheld salt shakers...


I know where he services and unless things have drastically changed kinda the wrong guy to ask about salt.


----------



## SnowGuy73

snowman55;1905229 said:


> Save $10,000 on salt? So he cut 100 ton by using salt shakers and a fancy light? Who would have thought?


Assuming $10k including labor, equipment costs, and materials?

Idk.


----------



## SSS Inc.

snowman55;1905229 said:


> Save $10,000 on salt? So he cut 100 ton by using salt shakers and a fancy light? Who would have thought?


Yeah, knowing what your putting down in the first place usually comes in handy.


----------



## qualitycut

So i at first thought they were just using joes lawn and snows name as just an example. So cliché


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1905227 said:


> He used to, I haven't talked to him in a couple years.
> 
> He also worked for Minneapolis public works too when I first met him, did lawn and snow on the side.


His dad also owned Gary's Ice Cream Parlor in Richfield. Not knocking the guy but the only commercial jobs I ever saw him on were tiny lots up and down Penn Ave. in Richfield. Half of them we used to plow but dropped them many years ago.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1905233 said:


> Yeah, knowing what your putting down in the first place usually comes in handy.


This, and I don't need a laser to tell me when to use clearlane as opposed to salt...


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1905237 said:


> His dad also owned Gary's Ice Cream Parlor in Richfield. Not knocking the guy but the only commercial jobs I ever saw him on were tiny lots up and down Penn Ave. in Richfield. Half of them we used to plow but dropped them many years ago.


Like I said, haven't talked to him in a couple years.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Professor from u of m says shoppers should change their plans to accommodate the protesters....

Cafe him!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1905251 said:


> Professor from u of m says shoppers should change their plans to accommodate the protesters....
> 
> Cafe him!


They have been courteous and told the mall ahead of time to expect them....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1905252 said:


> They have been courteous and told the mall ahead of time to expect them....


theres too much forgiving with not only this crap, but everything these days it seems


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1905255 said:


> theres too much forgiving with not only this crap, but everything these days it seems


Agreed.

and..

If the media would stop giving these ass hats all the attention they would go away.


----------



## SnowGuy73

45 is doing a story on salt too.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1905252 said:


> They have been courteous and told the mall ahead of time to expect them....


in all seriousness can anyone here imagine sitting home on a Friday and getting jazzed up to go protest the next day? "What are you doing tomorrow?......well I'm headed over to the xyz protest tomorrow......". I don't get it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sure is nice Christmas shopping at 9 pm, wearing hoodies and being warm.

In Roseville, Durango thermometer says 34.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1905259 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> and..
> 
> If the media would stop giving these ass hats all the attention they would go away.


This!!!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Maple grove public works uses a special salt treated with magnesium chloride.....


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1905264 said:


> Sure is nice Christmas shopping at 9 pm, wearing hoodies and being warm.
> 
> In Roseville, Durango thermometer says 34.


I have up on shopping for now to many people out


----------



## Drakeslayer

A friend of mine put some lead in the guy on 694 the other day. Wonder if they will hang him for shooting a guy that murdered his buddy minutes before.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1905262 said:


> in all seriousness can anyone here imagine sitting home on a Friday and getting jazzed up to go protest the next day? "What are you doing tomorrow?......well I'm headed over to the xyz protest tomorrow......". I don't get it.


Negative......


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1905266 said:


> Maple grove public works uses a special salt treated with magnesium chloride.....


Yeah but they don't salt many roads. There side roads always suck


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1905264 said:


> Sure is nice Christmas shopping at 9 pm, wearing hoodies and being warm.
> 
> In Roseville, Durango thermometer says 34.


Hands up, don't shoot!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1905266 said:


> Maple grove public works uses a special salt treated with magnesium chloride.....


I think they even referred to it as "new".


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;1905251 said:


> Professor from u of m says shoppers should change their plans to accommodate the protesters....
> 
> Cafe him!


how liberal of him he should be ashamed should be shown the video from my post earlier he might change his mind....wait damn the truth


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1905268 said:


> A friend of mine put some lead in the guy on 694 the other day. Wonder if they will hang him for shooting a guy that murdered his buddy minutes before.


Was the kid black?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yuhas has 100% now. 

Lol


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;1905262 said:


> in all seriousness can anyone here imagine sitting home on a Friday and getting jazzed up to go protest the next day? "What are you doing tomorrow?......well I'm headed over to the xyz protest tomorrow......". I don't get it.


not happenen im sure 10's of people will be there


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;1905262 said:


> in all seriousness can anyone here imagine sitting home on a Friday and getting jazzed up to go protest the next day? "What are you doing tomorrow?......well I'm headed over to the xyz protest tomorrow......". I don't get it.


They're just like those people who chain themselves to a tree so it won't get cut down. They are different that's for sure!


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1905273 said:


> how liberal of him he should be ashamed should be shown the video from my post earlier he might change his mind....wait damn the truth


Liberals don't need truth to make their points, just talk loud!


----------



## snowman55

Polarismalibu;1905270 said:


> Yeah but they don't salt many roads. There side roads always suck


Beyond suck we often have to salt roads just to reach our property's in maple grove


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1905276 said:


> not happenen im sure 10's of people will be there


Media says 2500...


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1905281 said:


> Liberals don't need truth to make their points, just talk loud!


.....^^^^^^....


----------



## albhb3

Drakeslayer;1905271 said:


> Hands up, don't shoot!


BLACK LIVES MATTER!

I think we got this down, don't mind me as I go puke


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1905270 said:


> Yeah but they don't salt many roads. There side roads always suck


My point was, I think nearly every city, county, and state shop uses clearlane. They made it sound like maple grove had discovered this product recently.


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;1905274 said:


> Was the kid black?


Naw shapie woulda been in town


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;1905278 said:


> They're just like those people who chain themselves to a tree so it won't get cut down. They are different that's for sure!


Stop 55....Go Oaks!!!!!

That was my favorite.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Now there is a story on about using salt to kill zebra Muslims.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1905267 said:


> I have up on shopping for now to many people out


Not that many when you're shopping at Williams Sonoma and the Loft.


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1905291 said:


> Naw shapie woulda been in town


True that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1905293 said:


> Now there is a story on about using salt to kill zebra Muslims.


A form of Potash. Should have just let the fertilizer keep running into the lakes.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SnowGuy73;1905274 said:


> Was the kid black?


Not sure. He said he couldn't give details.


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;1905293 said:


> Now there is a story on about using salt to kill zebra Muslims.


never seen a zebra muzzy before I guess thats what they get for wearing a dress


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1905297 said:


> A form of Potash. Should have just let the fertilizer keep running into the lakes.


This.

And something about potassium chloride.


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1905299 said:


> never seen a zebra muzzy before I guess thats what they get for wearing a dress


Oops!

Zebra muscles*..


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1905289 said:


> My point was, I think nearly every city, county, and state shop uses clearlane. They made it sound like maple grove had discovered this product recently.


I know. I just meant maple grove shouldn't brag about anything


----------



## Drakeslayer

SnowGuy73;1905293 said:


> Now there is a story on about using salt to kill zebra Muslims.


X-mas lake is very important for some reason.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1905301 said:


> Oops!
> 
> Zebra muscles*..


Lwnmwrman knew what I meant.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1905295 said:


> Not that many when you're shopping at Williams Sonoma and the Loft.


Yeah I'll take your word on that


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1905301 said:


> Oops!
> 
> Zebra muscles*..


Oh God. MN DNR will have a hayday! Spend 5 mil to salt the lakes to kill the muscles.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1905303 said:


> X-mas lake is very important for some reason.....


Doesn't that have really high mercury levels in it?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1905302 said:


> I know. I just meant maple grove shouldn't brag about anything


I hear you.


----------



## albhb3

Drakeslayer;1905298 said:


> Not sure. He said he couldn't give details.


sounded awful white to me. They would be protesting it if it wasnt


----------



## SnowGuy73

Giggles is on..


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;1905301 said:


> Oops!
> 
> Zebra muscles*..


15..16 in already ehh

Its alright we understand


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1905308 said:


> I hear you.


Good I didn't want to have to shout


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;1905310 said:


> Giggles is on..


whos that???


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1905311 said:


> 15..16 in already ehh
> 
> Its alright we understand


Unfortunately no, auto correct.


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;1905307 said:


> Doesn't that have really high mercury levels in it?


sounds delicious


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;1905292 said:


> Stop 55....Go Oaks!!!!!
> 
> That was my favorite.


Crazy tree huggers


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1905313 said:


> whos that???


Steve Frazer, on 9.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1905310 said:


> Giggles is on..


What he have to say.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1905312 said:


> Good I didn't want to have to shout


Haha........


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;1905314 said:


> Unfortunately no, auto correct.


unfortunately you best get goin on itThumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1905320 said:


> What he have to say.


Stand by one.


----------



## albhb3

Bill1090;1905317 said:


> Crazy tree huggers


my dads boss and xwife payed to move and replant the oak tree at dodd and 55...
was over 50 grand for the move alone only thing keeping it alive is steroids


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1905320 said:


> What he have to say.


Ummmmmmm....

He said nothing, nothing at all. Showed the 7 day but didn't even say anything about it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1905328 said:


> Ummmmmmm....
> 
> He said nothing, nothing at all. Showed the 7 day but didn't even say anything about it.


He talked about his trip to the Vatican...


----------



## albhb3

saw how kim une 2 died in that pulled movie I fully expect a tank to be barrel down the street any min.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1905328 said:


> Ummmmmmm....
> 
> He said nothing, nothing at all. Showed the 7 day but didn't even say anything about it.


Hahahah so thats 3 weather people now with bo comment. Nws has the opinions. Should be interesting!


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;1905330 said:


> He talked about his trip to the Vatican...


OHHH good for him


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1905328 said:


> Ummmmmmm....
> 
> He said nothing, nothing at all. Showed the 7 day but didn't even say anything about it.


Probably scared that Andy guy will jump all over him like he did Novak.....

only kidding


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1905330 said:


> He talked about his trip to the Vatican...


What, is he hoping the pope can bless him ao they can get something right


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;1905336 said:


> Probably scared that Andy guy will jump all over him like he did Novak.....
> 
> only kidding


Me and him are cool now. He even posted to my question again to update me. Going to see if he wants to grab a beer sometime.


----------



## albhb3

Bill1090;1905336 said:


> Probably scared that Andy guy will jump all over him like he did Novak.....
> 
> only kidding


he better be skeered

:laughing:


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1905339 said:


> Me and him are cool now. He even posted to my question again to update me. Going to see if he wants to grab a beer sometime.


just dont get into his car he might think you gotta pretty mouth or he might pull a cosby on you


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1905333 said:


> Hahahah so thats 3 weather people now with bo comment. Nws has the opinions. Should be interesting!


We're screwed!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1905339 said:


> Me and him are cool now. He even posted to my question again to update me. Going to see if he wants to grab a beer sometime.


Maybe you can entertain him and Hammer at KOD???


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1905333 said:


> Hahahah so thats 3 weather people now with bo comment. Nws has the opinions. Should be interesting!


We're screwed!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1905337 said:


> What, is he hoping the pope can bless him ao they can get something right


I don't know.... These people are idiots!


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1905344 said:


> Maybe you can entertain him and Hammer at KOD???


I don't think he cares who goes as long as he's at kod he's happy


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;1905339 said:


> Me and him are cool now. He even posted to my question again to update me. Going to see if he wants to grab a beer sometime.


Maybe he'll let you Co-star in one of his videos..


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1905339 said:


> Me and him are cool now. He even posted to my question again to update me. Going to see if he wants to grab a beer sometime.


You think he'll put out?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1905348 said:


> Maybe he'll let you Co-star in one of his videos..


Hmmm....

What kind of video?


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1905344 said:


> Maybe you can entertain him and Hammer at KOD???


nobody wants to see that


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1905347 said:


> I don't think he cares who goes as long as he's at kod he's happy


Novak, or quality?


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1905350 said:


> Hmmm....
> 
> What kind of video?


Private collection he keeps in the sock drawer. Duh!


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1905353 said:


> nobody wants to see that


It all makes sense now!


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;1905349 said:


> You think he'll put out?


wow I didnt read that correctly


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1905355 said:


> Private collection he keeps in the sock drawer. Duh!


Haha.

Oh boy!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1905355 said:


> Private collection he keeps in the sock drawer. Duh!


No wonder hammer was all shaky on camera!


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;1905358 said:


> Haha.
> 
> Oh boy!


It puts the lotion on the skin. I can see it now


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1905357 said:


> wow I didnt read that correctly


Ha!............


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1905360 said:


> It puts the lotion on the skin


It does what it's told!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1905270 said:


> Yeah but they don't salt many roads. There side roads always suck


This is true... I'm lucky I live on a more "main" neighborhood street and they plow mine all the time... They even plowed Monday


----------



## qualitycut

geez


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1905364 said:


> This is true... I'm lucky I live on a more "main" neighborhood street and they plow mine all the time... They even plowed Monday


My city plows everything at a coating, kinda sad


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1905365 said:


> geez


What's wrong sunshine?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Funny how the two guys that don't even plow commercially are running this thread into the ground.


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;1905367 said:


> What's wrong sunshine?


what sunshine


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1905367 said:


> What's wrong sunshine?


Nothing, im just going to cry myself to sleep


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1905372 said:


> Nothing, im just going to cry myself to sleep


It happens....

Sounds like you're not the only one!


----------



## cbservicesllc

snowman55;1905282 said:


> Beyond suck we often have to salt roads just to reach our property's in maple grove


That sounds like a bit of a stretch...


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1905370 said:


> Funny how the two guys that don't even plow commercially are running this thread into the ground.


but in a good way right got a message from a mod about not keeping the traffic up through here


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1905289 said:


> My point was, I think nearly every city, county, and state shop uses clearlane. They made it sound like maple grove had discovered this product recently.


They probably DID just "discover" it recently...


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1905372 said:


> Nothing, im just going to cry myself to sleep


awe time for KOD thatll cheer ya up


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1905376 said:


> They probably DID just "discover" it recently...


Could be.

Probably put out a press release today!


----------



## albhb3

cbservicesllc;1905374 said:


> That sounds like a bit of a stretch...


sounds about right up there in da nort woods ehh


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1905377 said:


> awe time for KOD thatll cheer ya up


I didn't get invited....


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1905370 said:


> Funny how the two guys that don't even plow commercially are running this thread into the ground.


and you make that sound like a bad thing im crushed


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1905370 said:


> Funny how the two guys that don't even plow commercially are running this thread into the ground.


Ain't that the truth.


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;1905380 said:


> I didn't get invited....


Im not allowed according to the wife


----------



## snowman55

cbservicesllc;1905374 said:


> That sounds like a bit of a stretch...


No, true 1 spot we always get stuck, pulling skid up a curved hill with a stop in it.We always plow and salt road, city never shows up In That neighborhood.


----------



## albhb3

snowman55;1905385 said:


> No, true 1 spot we always get stuck, pulling skid up a curved hill with a stop in it.We always plow and salt road, city never shows up In That neighborhood.


well stop runnin non dot slicks ya be ok I wanna see this hill


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1905383 said:


> Ain't that the truth.


----------



## qualitycut

Always wondered what she would look like in real life.

http://m.viralands.com/people-who-l...utm_medium=CPC&utm_campaign=sky&SkyLikes=3476


----------



## Bill1090

Winter weather advisory nw of the metro.


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1905384 said:


> Im not allowed according to the wife


Sucks for you!


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;1905390 said:


> Winter weather advisory nw of the metro.


Yea for freezing rain. Crappy


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1905388 said:


> Always wondered what she would look like in real life.
> 
> http://m.viralands.com/people-who-l...utm_medium=CPC&utm_campaign=sky&SkyLikes=3476


Stop running down the thread!


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;1905391 said:


> Sucks for you!


hey she doesnt know about the time I had to go to the executive club at 1am for work... had to sit around for an hour untill they closed for the night and for free


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1905392 said:


> Yea for freezing rain. Crappy


Salt applications is where it's at!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1905393 said:


> Stop running down the thread!


She's good looking...


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;1905393 said:


> Stop running down the thread!


yeah get that trash outta here keep up the good work SG


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1905397 said:


> She's good looking...


The rest are pretty funny.


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;1905396 said:


> Salt applications is where it's at!


thats what I hear glad Ill be south by winona M,T,W hope it stays dry long enough days as is


----------



## Bill1090

Eau Claire only says white Christmas. Not a lot of snow though.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1905399 said:


> The rest are pretty funny.


I saw the Simpson's comic book guy before, the rest I hadn't.


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1905398 said:


> yeah get that trash outta here keep up the good work SG


I try......


----------



## Bill1090

Ch.19 in La Crosse says mostly to the North. Didn't give totals.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;1905401 said:


> Eau Claire only says white Christmas. Not a lot of snow though.


Look at our nws weather story


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1905396 said:


> Salt applications is where it's at!


Yeah baby!


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;1905403 said:


> I try......


hard I know SSS and QC are pretty shady


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1905407 said:


> Look at our nws weather story


You still going fishing tomorrow?


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1905409 said:


> hard I know SSS and QC are pretty shady


Huh?............


----------



## Bill1090

Kttc map shows heaviest snow NW of the metro.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Wow... the Pres actually said that Sony's decison to pull that movie was a mistake... that's kind of surprising...


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;1905407 said:


> Look at our nws weather story


I know. NWS is the one that's the highest. The locals just seem scared to even give broad totals. Usually they have them a week out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1905413 said:


> Kttc map shows heaviest snow NW of the metro.


That is not what I want to hear.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1905407 said:


> Look at our nws weather story


readings for the birds


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1905411 said:


> You still going fishing tomorrow?


Not sure yet. Hoping to get up north the week after Christmas for a few days


----------



## SSS Inc.

Shi***rs full. I love this movie.


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;1905419 said:


> That is not what I want to hear.


thats what I like


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1905415 said:


> Wow... the Pres actually said that Sony's decison to pull that movie was a mistake... that's kind of surprising...


But what if the movie was about a dictator in eastern African..... Would he have said the same thing?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

yuhas says possibly a foot for friday


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1905426 said:


> Shi***rs full. I love this movie.


I plan on watching tomorrow while wrapping gifts!


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1905425 said:


> Not sure yet. Hoping to get up north the week after Christmas for a few days


lucky saw a couple groups on the river in bayport today no thanks


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1905429 said:


> yuhas says possibly a foot for friday


Doh k!........


----------



## cbservicesllc

The elf on 11 says an inch or 2 by Tuesday night in the metro


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;1905418 said:


> I know. NWS is the one that's the highest. The locals just seem scared to even give broad totals. Usually they have them a week out.


Same things happening here. No one is saying anything.

Schaffer says models show half to 3.5


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1905425 said:


> Not sure yet. Hoping to get up north the week after Christmas for a few days


You and I both, looking to spend new years on the lake and the following weekend on the lake.


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;1905426 said:


> Shi***rs full. I love this movie.


What channel?


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1905433 said:


> The elf on 11 says an inch or 2 by Tuesday night in the metro


Which one is this now?


----------



## qualitycut

If we get a foot friday i am cafed is all cafe


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1905419 said:


> That is not what I want to hear.


It'll change....


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1905430 said:


> I plan on watching tomorrow while wrapping gifts!


I've watched it twice already. Can't get enough.


Bill1090;1905436 said:


> What channel?


ABC Family. 45 for me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1905438 said:


> If we get a foot friday i am cafed is all cafe


So am I....

Lakes will take forever to freeze enough for my house!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1905438 said:


> If we get a foot friday i am cafed is all cafe


We're not getting a foot Friday.


----------



## Bill1090

Other local channel hasn't even had weather yet. It's been 20 mins of hs sports highlights!


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1905438 said:


> If we get a foot friday i am cafed is all cafe


Doughboy is ready!


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;1905440 said:


> I've watched it twice already. Can't get enough.
> 
> ABC Family. 45 for me.


Thank you......


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1905438 said:


> If we get a foot friday i am cafed is all cafe


Im glad I dont worry about it anymoreThumbs Up now all the idiots wanting to get run over thats a different story


----------



## jimslawnsnow

he didn't say where. he also said if the low goes through Chicago


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1905440 said:


> I've watched it twice already. Can't get enough.
> 
> ABC Family. 45 for me.


I refill your eggnog for you? Get you something to eat? Drive you out to the middle of nowhere, leave you for dead?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1905448 said:


> he didn't say where. he also said if the low goes through Chicago


Too many "ifs" in that sentence.


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;1905441 said:


> So am I....
> 
> Lakes will take forever to freeze enough for my house!


what kinda house???


----------



## SSS Inc.

NAM is getting interesting..........


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1905452 said:


> what kinda house???


Castle....


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1905437 said:


> Which one is this now?


Sven.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1905453 said:


> NAM is getting interesting..........


Promising interesting, or drunk interesting?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1905442 said:


> We're not getting a foot Friday.


Anything over 2 i am unless its done by 8pm


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1905456 said:


> Sven.......


Haha, elf.. Ha!


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;1905455 said:


> Castle....


size model ?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1905448 said:


> he didn't say where. he also said if the low goes through Chicago


For what? Who?


----------



## Bill1090

NAM tanked on my meteo.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1905458 said:


> Anything over 2 i am unless its done by 8pm


8 p.m. Friday? Not sure about that. Get through the first one and then worry about Friday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1905461 said:


> size model ?


16' sport angler.

Want a new one but had some trouble with ordering last year. Kept getting things wrong!


----------



## Bill1090

Last local didn't seem confident in white Christmas. Still no totals.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1905464 said:


> 8 p.m. Friday? Not sure about that. Get through the first one and then worry about Friday.


Im not worried about this one, have help for whatever ends up happening. Whats it show for Friday? I know it's long way away but just curious. Schaffer saod flurries


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;1905463 said:


> NAM tanked on my meteo.


Its just shuffling the timing around. Wait until tomorrow and it should show up again.


----------



## Bill1090

Are the temps what are holding everyone up from taking a stab at totals? A couple degrees less and the rain would be out of the picture completely.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1905467 said:


> Last local didn't seem confident in white Christmas. Still no totals.


They don't want to commit yet and then be wrong.


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;1905465 said:


> 16' sport angler.
> 
> Want a new one but had some trouble with ordering last year. Kept getting things wrong!


Ive heard that before from different people it cant be that hard. Thats a nice rigThumbs Up


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;1905471 said:


> They don't want to commit yet and then be wrong.


yup there skeered


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;1905463 said:


> NAM tanked on my meteo.


My meteo is all effed... nam and gfs are both old...


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1905471 said:


> They don't want to commit yet and then be wrong.


Its too bad. They're usually right.


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1905472 said:


> Ive heard that before from different people it cant be that hard. Thats a nice rigThumbs Up


It was little stuff. One had pine interior instead of cedar, the other had a satellite instead of a satellite/tv dish combo. So after two fails I quit for last year. This year with not working I figured I didn't need to spend money upgrading.


----------



## Bill1090

Novak: promising snow next week


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1905468 said:


> Im not worried about this one, have help for whatever ends up happening. Whats it show for Friday? I know it's long way away but just curious. Schaffer saod flurries


Not sure yet. I look at one storm at a time.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1905477 said:


> Novak: promising snow next week


Didn't he promis Sun this past week?


----------



## SnowGuy73

I can't believe it's 30° out, this sucks!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1905462 said:


> For what? Who?


For friday . If the low goes through Chicago its suppose show a lot from MO to the metro. Western Nebraska to Michigan I believe. Mentioned ice in eastern Iowa and western Illinois. This is what he said. Do I agree? Not really


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1905458 said:


> Anything over 2 i am unless its done by 8pm


Yeah

Its going Friday through Saturday

I was going to comment but copy and paste will do

YET ANOTHER POTENTIAL ACCUMULATING SNOW EVENT IS SHOWN BY THE
ECMWF FROM FRIDAY INTO SATURDAY. THIS EVENT COULD BE WELL UNDERWAY
BY DAYBREAK FRIDAY IN THE TWIN CITIES. THE GFS IS STARTING TO HINT
AT THIS IDEA WHILE THE 12Z PARALLEL RUN OF THE GFS IS SIMILAR TO
THE ECMWF BUT A LITTLE FARTHER SOUTH. OVERALL...

WE COULD END UP
WITH QUITE A BIT OF SNOW ACCUMULATION BY NEXT WEEKEND IF THE ECMWF
FORECAST REMAINS ON TRACK FOR THESE TWO EVENTS.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1905479 said:


> Didn't he promis Sun this past week?


They all did. Can't remember who on 5 said the warm temps was all that was keeping it cloudy and once it cooled off on Tuesday or was to be full sun. Had just a few hours of sun this week


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1905479 said:


> Didn't he promis Sun this past week?


Who knows... If he gets this one right though he'll come out looking like a hero.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1905480 said:


> I can't believe it's 30° out, this sucks!


I know. I laid about a 1/2" of water on my rink and its just sitting there. I kind of neglected to look at the temps.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Yuhas says 4" tuesday /wed then Friday Saturday 6-8"


----------



## Bill1090

28 here still.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1905483 said:


> They all did. Can't remember who on 5 said the warm temps was all that was keeping it cloudy and once it cooled off on Tuesday or was to be full sun. Had just a few hours of sun this week


Agreed......


----------



## Drakeslayer

SnowGuy73;1905480 said:


> I can't believe it's 30° out, this sucks!


Why? Keeps heating bills down!


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;1905477 said:


> Novak: promising snow next week


Kinda vague, wonder what areas are promising because locals are all talking different amounts, yuhas said up to 4


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;1905486 said:


> Yuhas says 4" tuesday /wed then Friday Saturday 6-8"


Is that Rochester or MSP?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1905485 said:


> I know. I laid about a 1/2" of water on my rink and its just sitting there. I kind of neglected to look at the temps.


As long as it freezes before the snow or the snow falls in the water and melts you should be good.

At least I think you would be, I don't know much about rinks.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1905486 said:


> Yuhas says 4" tuesday /wed then Friday Saturday 6-8"


For you or us?


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1905482 said:


> Yeah
> 
> Its going Friday through Saturday
> 
> I was going to comment but copy and paste will do
> 
> YET ANOTHER POTENTIAL ACCUMULATING SNOW EVENT IS SHOWN BY THE
> ECMWF FROM FRIDAY INTO SATURDAY. THIS EVENT COULD BE WELL UNDERWAY
> BY DAYBREAK FRIDAY IN THE TWIN CITIES. THE GFS IS STARTING TO HINT
> AT THIS IDEA WHILE THE 12Z PARALLEL RUN OF THE GFS IS SIMILAR TO
> THE ECMWF BUT A LITTLE FARTHER SOUTH. OVERALL...
> 
> WE COULD END UP
> WITH QUITE A BIT OF SNOW ACCUMULATION BY NEXT WEEKEND IF THE ECMWF
> FORECAST REMAINS ON TRACK FOR THESE TWO EVENTS.


Thanks, i seen that on nws but qas hoping there were other opinions.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;1905491 said:


> Is that Rochester or MSP?


Yuhas is our local weather in the metro.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1905491 said:


> Is that Rochester or MSP?


Msp..............


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1905493 said:


> For you or us?


Didnt say where just possible


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1905490 said:


> Kinda vague, wonder what areas are promising because locals are all talking different amounts, yuhas said up to 4


Seems to be a lot of people on his page now that can read models, or at least think they can.


----------



## SnowGuy73

"What's the biggest travel impact?"

Probably the snow.....


----------



## Bill1090

I'm actually starting to get nervous. Usually the locals give a reason for why they think we will/will not get anything. This Storm they just shrug it off.


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1905364 said:


> This is true... I'm lucky I live on a more "main" neighborhood street and they plow mine all the time... They even plowed Monday


The hill @ Vicksburg and Cty. 47 is always a fun one to watch with the lights being right there!! Park at SA and watch.

A little further south of that on Vicksburg at the RR crossing....Last year going northbound with the plow, 3k of salt and spreader on...was coming down the hill to the tracks, RR lights start flashing, hit the brakes with full ABS, 5 seconds later still going just as fast.... NO way i'm going to be able to stop. Punch the gas and just make it through, gates were already coming down. I cant believe I did not bottom out with the speed that I hit it at, other then my head smashing into the roof!

Anybody that has crossed that spot knows you need to be doing about 15 mph and wing the plow out to clear the tracks with how the road is dipped so far down from the tracks. The deep indents in the pavement from everyone else reminds you every time lol.


----------



## albhb3

Drakeslayer;1905489 said:


> Why? Keeps heating bills down!


exactly mine was over 100 for nov. hoping to keep it low the rest of winter


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Yes metro. Didn't say if anything heavier would be north or south east or west


----------



## albhb3

Bill1090;1905501 said:


> I'm actually starting to get nervous. Usually the locals give a reason for why they think we will/will not get anything. This Storm they just shrug it off.


 calm down alice they have a full week to screw it up...they will


----------



## jimslawnsnow

At least its end of the month and I get to bill out quicker


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ;1905502 said:


> The hill @ Vicksburg and Cty. 47 is always a fun one to watch with the lights being right there!! Park at SA and watch.
> 
> A little further south of that on Vicksburg at the RR crossing....Last year going southbound with the plow, 3k of salt and spreader on...was coming down the the hill to the tracks, RR lights start flashing, hit the brakes with full ABS, NO way i'm going to be able to stop. Punch the gas and just make it through, gates were already coming down. I cant believe I did not bottom out with the speed that I hit it at.
> 
> Anybody that has crossed that spot knows you need to be doing about 15 mph and wing the plow out to clear the tracks with how the road is dipped so far down from the tracks. The deep indents in the pavement from everyone else reminds you every time lol.


Next year supposedlyy getting fixed with a bridge. Believe it when I see it.


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;1905507 said:


> Next year supposedlyy getting fixed with a bridge. Believe it when I see it.


They want Peony open first for traffic load.


----------



## NorthernProServ

CityGuy;1905507 said:


> Next year supposedlyy getting fixed with a bridge. Believe it when I see it.


Vicksburg over the tracks? Don't know how that's going to work...



CityGuy;1905508 said:


> They want Peony open first for traffic load.


That would make sense. It is hellish there during "rush hour"


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ;1905509 said:


> 47 over the tracks? Don't know how that's going to work...
> 
> That would make sense. It is hellish there during "rush hour"


Vicksburg over tracks. Schmitt to 47. Then Schmitt to Old Rock in 2016.

This is all supposed as I have been hearing it for years.

2 lanes each way with possible suicide turn lane.


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;1905510 said:


> Vicksburg over tracks. Schmitt to 47. Then Schmitt to Old Rock in 2016.
> 
> This is all supposed as I have been hearing it for years.
> 
> 2 lanes each way with possible suicide turn lane.


good times


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;1905510 said:


> Vicksburg over tracks. Schmitt to 47. Then Schmitt to Old Rock in 2016.
> 
> This is all supposed as I have been hearing it for years.
> 
> 2 lanes each way with possible suicide turn lane.


Chesire is already punched through Schmittto 47 but until Vicksburg is fixed and open they wont open it.


----------



## NorthernProServ

CityGuy;1905510 said:


> Vicksburg over tracks. Schmitt to 47. Then Schmitt to Old Rock in 2016.
> 
> This is all supposed as I have been hearing it for years.
> 
> 2 lanes each way with possible suicide turn lane.


oops. meant to say Vicksburg. fixed it 

2 lanes would be nice!


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1905370 said:


> Funny how the two guys that don't even plow commercially are running this thread into the ground.


Take that back....I have done no such thing.


----------



## cbservicesllc

I think this is why the models are messed up... Maybe even why there's not a lot of talk...

Update (12/19/2014): We are currently experiencing issues with GFS & NAM model data, resulting in late production times and bad images for those models. The problem is the data is being sent late from the source, so there is little we can do. We are making an effort to regenerate our images once we do receive the data, but we are noticing the delay to be abnormally long at times, so image regeneration isn't always possible. Again, the problem lies at the source of the data transmission, and we are hoping for a resolution by the end of the day tomorrow. We apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1905502 said:


> The hill @ Vicksburg and Cty. 47 is always a fun one to watch with the lights being right there!! Park at SA and watch.
> 
> A little further south of that on Vicksburg at the RR crossing....Last year going northbound with the plow, 3k of salt and spreader on...was coming down the hill to the tracks, RR lights start flashing, hit the brakes with full ABS, 5 seconds later still going just as fast.... NO way i'm going to be able to stop. Punch the gas and just make it through, gates were already coming down. I cant believe I did not bottom out with the speed that I hit it at, other then my head smashing into the roof!
> 
> Anybody that has crossed that spot knows you need to be doing about 15 mph and wing the plow out to clear the tracks with how the road is dipped so far down from the tracks. The deep indents in the pavement from everyone else reminds you every time lol.


Sounds about right...


----------



## Bill1090

To watch Scrooged or Midwest Whitetail?Hmmm


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;1905444 said:


> Doughboy is ready!


Thanks.....;-)


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;1905524 said:


> To watch Scrooged or Midwest Whitetail?Hmmm


I'm 34 minutes into scrooged. I'm sticking with it.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1905458 said:


> Anything over 2 i am unless its done by 8pm


That's about the time I can jump in...maybe sooner.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1905530 said:


> That's about the time I can jump in...maybe sooner.


Yea and start in rosemount and work your way to eagen


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1905485 said:


> I know. I laid about a 1/2" of water on my rink and its just sitting there. I kind of neglected to look at the temps.


You get a good bond and clear ice that way...;-)


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;1905529 said:


> I'm 34 minutes into scrooged. I'm sticking with it.


Same. Recording the other.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1905364 said:


> This is true... I'm lucky I live on a more "main" neighborhood street and they plow mine all the time... They even plowed Monday


They plowed and salted my parents Monday. They never salt that road and it's usually last plowed. It was better the the main road going threw there


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1905529 said:


> I'm 34 minutes into scrooged. I'm sticking with it.


You're really in the holiday spirit tonight!


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1905532 said:


> Yea and start in rosemount and work your way to eagen


If that is what you need...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1905535 said:


> They plowed and salted my parents Monday. They never salt that road and it's usually last plowed. It was better the the main road going threw there


Yeah they're pretty terrible on side streets... I had higher hopes when the PW director retired a few years back (at least they got rid of the 30 year old CAT loader they replaced 3 engines in) and again when the Streets supervisor retired last year, but... not so much change...


----------



## qualitycut

Kstp finally updated and this was all they have to say about Sunday and on. Wtf 

Cloudy on Sunday with periods of light drizzle mixed with light snow but nothing heavy expected. Areas of fog becoming more widespread Sunday afternoon. Highs will be in the mid 30s. Lows will be in the low 30s.

A bigger winter storm is possible Friday December 26 so stay tuned.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1905543 said:


> Kstp finally updated and this was all they have to say about Sunday and on. Wtf
> 
> Cloudy on Sunday with periods of light drizzle mixed with light snow but nothing heavy expected. Areas of fog becoming more widespread Sunday afternoon. Highs will be in the mid 30s. Lows will be in the low 30s.
> 
> A bigger winter storm is possible Friday December 26 so stay tuned.


ratings over information!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1905545 said:


> ratings over information!


This........


----------



## NorthernProServ

this..........


----------



## NorthernProServ

http://kstp.com/news/stories/S3655827.shtml?cat=1

"The rally is expected to start at two in the malls rotunda. We don't think the group is expecting things to get out of hand but *on their Facebook page they are asking folks to donate to their bail fund*."

Give me a F'n break!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1905520 said:


> I think this is why the models are messed up... Maybe even why there's not a lot of talk...
> 
> Update (12/19/2014): We are currently experiencing issues with GFS & NAM model data, resulting in late production times and bad images for those models. The problem is the data is being sent late from the source, so there is little we can do. We are making an effort to regenerate our images once we do receive the data, but we are noticing the delay to be abnormally long at times, so image regeneration isn't always possible. Again, the problem lies at the source of the data transmission, and we are hoping for a resolution by the end of the day tomorrow. We apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused.


Probably exactly why you don't hear much.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1905543 said:


> Kstp finally updated and this was all they have to say about Sunday and on. Wtf
> 
> Cloudy on Sunday with periods of light drizzle mixed with light snow but nothing heavy expected. Areas of fog becoming more widespread Sunday afternoon. Highs will be in the mid 30s. Lows will be in the low 30s.
> 
> A bigger winter storm is possible Friday December 26 so stay tuned.


If you use NWS hourly graph, it goes out to about midnight Tuesday morning, and I have a total of .6" of snow listed on it until then.

Not exactly a story maker.

Biggest impact will be blowing snow, not falling snow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1905550 said:


> If you use NWS hourly graph, it goes out to about midnight Tuesday morning, and I have a total of .6" of snow listed on it until then.
> 
> Not exactly a story maker.
> 
> Biggest impact will be blowing snow, not falling snow.


Makes sense... people can't drive in falling snow, much less blowing snow...


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1905548 said:


> http://kstp.com/news/stories/S3655827.shtml?cat=1
> 
> "The rally is expected to start at two in the malls rotunda. We don't think the group is expecting things to get out of hand but *on their Facebook page they are asking folks to donate to their bail fund*."
> 
> Give me a F'n break!


what a joke!

It's not enough that we pay for everything else for these cafebags, now they can't pay their own bail...


----------



## SnowGuy73

It would appear occupy MN is teamed up with these clowns protesting tomorrow.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1905557 said:


> It would appear occupy MN is teamed up with these clowns protesting tomorrow.


I can't believe people don't have anything better to do then cause problems for people


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1905558 said:


> I can't believe people don't have anything better to do then cause problems for people


Agreed.......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1905558 said:


> I can't believe people don't have anything better to do then cause problems for people


My exact thoughts.


----------



## unit28

NWS cheesed out
Not calling it a full bore cyclo Christmas 
But instead a monster cyclone


Said similar past weather patterns caused a foot of snow in southern mn

So the next thing I'm looking for is convection and thunder snow


----------



## unit28

THE ECMWF HAS HELD GOOD CONTINUITY SINCE ITS 12Z/18 CYCLE...AND
THE 00Z UKMET HAS ADJUSTED SLOWER FOR THIS CYCLE...TOWARD THE
ECMWF. THERE HAS BEEN A SLOWING TREND SEEN IN THE ENSEMBLE
SPAGHETTI HEIGHT PLOTS WHICH IS ALSO RELFECTED IN SOME OF THE
DETERMINISTIC GUIDANCE. THIS IS TRUE WITH THE EVOLVING UPPER
TROUGH AND SURFACE LOW EXPECTED TO MOVE OUT OF THE WEST AND ACROSS
THE N-CNTRL U.S. ON MON. ENSEMBLE SPREAD IS SHRINKING BUT ENOUGH
OF A SPREAD REMAINS TO KEEP CONFIDENCE A BIT BELOW AVERAGE.
CURRENTLY A BLEND OF THE ECMWF/UKMET REPRESENTS THE BEST FIT TO
THE EVOLVING PATTERN.



Oh boy


----------



## ringahding1

cbservicesllc;1904730 said:


> So really its more like a week and a half for Christmas...


Sounds like for salaried employees, not the hourly's. Hourly's are only getting paid for 2 days during this period of time off. Anonymous source Thumbs Up


----------



## ringahding1

Polarismalibu;1905558 said:


> I can't believe people don't have anything better to do then cause problems for people


Wonder how people would respond if COPS protested?


----------



## Doughboy12

NorthernProServ;1905548 said:


> http://kstp.com/news/stories/S3655827.shtml?cat=1
> 
> "The rally is expected to start at two in the malls rotunda. We don't think the group is expecting things to get out of hand but *on their Facebook page they are asking folks to donate to their bail fund*."
> 
> Give me a F'n break!


Cops shouldn't have any trouble rounding them up then... ;-)
(See what I did there?)


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Cody on the 9 says straight up rain with snow mixed in from late Sunday night until early Tuesday morning, when the change over happens.

Said some light accumulations Tuesday but nothing major.


----------



## SnowGuy73

30° foggy breezy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1905570 said:


> NWS cheesed out
> Not calling it a full bore cyclo Christmas
> But instead a monster cyclone
> 
> Said similar past weather patterns caused a foot of snow in southern mn
> 
> So the next thing I'm looking for is convection and thunder snow


Thunder snow?

Bring it!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS says most locations will receive an inch or less.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1905605 said:


> Cody on the 9 says straight up rain with snow mixed in from late Sunday night until early Tuesday morning, when the change over happens.
> 
> Said some light accumulations Tuesday but nothing major.


Bel showed mostly rain on Monday, with snow at the end of the wrap around.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1905622 said:


> Bel showed mostly rain on Monday, with snow at the end of the wrap around.


What the above two show.

Looks like a repeat of last weekend AT THIS TIME.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1905605 said:


> Cody on the 9 says straight up rain with snow mixed in from late Sunday night until early Tuesday morning, when the change over happens.
> 
> Said some light accumulations Tuesday but nothing major.


Because the lps coming from cnd is mild with 30* temps

The wasatch has the cold air where the next wave
of lps goes through

And yes sn attm here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I predict 6" on Wednesday, from 8 am to 4 pm. The ONE day I don't want snow during the day. 

Our family opens gifts Christmas Eve.


----------



## unit28

Well

It flurd for a minute


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yuhas starts out talking Friday again.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1905641 said:


> I predict 6" on Wednesday, from 8 am to 4 pm. The ONE day I don't want snow during the day.
> 
> Our family opens gifts Christmas Eve.


Then look at 500mb for a track


----------



## SnowGuy73

Shows 0.10" tomorrow.


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;1905644 said:


> Yuhas starts out talking Friday again.


And since 5AM


----------



## SnowGuy73

5 is running the salt story again.


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1905648 said:


> And since 5AM


05:00 today? Missed that, just saw the end result.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1905641 said:


> I predict 6" on Wednesday, from 8 am to 4 pm. The ONE day I don't want snow during the day.
> 
> Our family opens gifts Christmas Eve.


Same with our family. It never fails that it snows


----------



## Polarismalibu

ringahding1;1905588 said:


> Wonder how people would respond if COPS protested?


I think that might backfire. Might start looking like ferguson around here then


----------



## unit28

Mmm yeah

The 500mb track for sure pulls orographic lift over the high uinta's Tue 
By wed 1pm, ts wrapping the lps near se mn

Puts the NW portion of that lps in much of the cwa

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/displayMod.php?var=gfs_500_vrt&hours=hr090hr102hr114


----------



## Bill1090

28* partly cloudy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like I have plans for tomorrow. Flipped over to the 4 to see what they have for a weather report and they ran a story that kids ski free tomorrow.

Hopefully the oldest gets his skis from Joe's today and we can head out tomorrow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Natalie has good hair.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1905661 said:


> Looks like I have plans for tomorrow. Flipped over to the 4 to see what they have for a weather report and they ran a story that kids ski free tomorrow.
> 
> Hopefully the oldest gets his skis from Joe's today and we can head out tomorrow.


Cool, sounds like a good time.


LwnmwrMan22;1905662 said:


> Natalie has good hair.


Does the carpet match the drapes? Tis the question.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Channel 4 guy just said rain will change to sleet will change to snow Tuesday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1905668 said:


> Cool, sounds like a good time.
> 
> Does the carpet match the drapes? Tis the question.


Smooth laminate floors is what I'm going with. Or a stair runner.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1905671 said:


> Smooth laminate floors is what I'm going with. Or a stair runner.


Glad you didn't say Hardwood.


----------



## ringahding1

Polarismalibu;1905652 said:


> I think that might backfire. Might start looking like ferguson around here then


I don't know Minnesotans have a certain need for stuff. I think there may be an actual panic if police become re-active and say: "YOU ALL DEAL WITH THIS SHIIIII"


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1905671 said:


> Smooth laminate floors is what I'm going with. Or a stair runner.


Yessssssss!Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Whadya think 3S. Think we have enough to plow even WITH the short ruler?


----------



## ringahding1

Hey guys looking for your opinions about a site I am building for a friend. 
Nu Life Lawn Care


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ringahding1;1905688 said:


> Hey guys looking for your opinions about a site I am building for a friend.
> Nu Life Lawn Care


Where's the always available picture of the red Ford plowing?


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1905570 said:


> NWS cheesed out
> Not calling it a full bore cyclo Christmas
> But instead a monster cyclone
> 
> Said similar past weather patterns caused a foot of snow in southern mn
> 
> So the next thing I'm looking for is convection and thunder snow


For Thursday?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1905691 said:


> For Thursday?


Friday, I BELEIVE. However GFS doesn't show much now, AT THIS TIME.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/d...hr072hr078hr084hr090hr096hr102hr108hr114hr120

Current GFS. No real yellow or red moisture over us, but the 8-12" JohnDee posted yesterday (still there today ) certainly shows through the middle of Wisconsin.

Seems like someone, I believe NWS said it's progressing to the west somewhat.

Considering it still needs to come ashore and get over the mountains, wouldn't take TOO much for that blob to catch the cities.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1905692 said:


> Friday, I BELEIVE. However GFS doesn't show much now, AT THIS TIME.


K, he keeps saying Christmas so i keep thinking Christmas AT THIS TIME.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1905693 said:


> http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/d...hr072hr078hr084hr090hr096hr102hr108hr114hr120


That shows it going even farther south than before?


----------



## ringahding1

LwnmwrMan22;1905690 said:


> Where's the always available picture of the red Ford plowing?


On this Page


----------



## SnowGuy73

ringahding1;1905688 said:


> Hey guys looking for your opinions about a site I am building for a friend.
> Nu Life Lawn Care


On The contact page I would put the company's contact info as well (address, email, phone) all in one spot. As it stands now its easy for the business owner to contact the potential customer after they fill out the form but not so easy for the customer to get in touch with the company of needed.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ringahding1;1905696 said:


> on this page


 ........


----------



## qualitycut

Novak Weather

23 mins*·*

Right now, no. MN & eastern ND look to be in line for SNOW on MON. Simply too warm in so. MN.

Like·Comment·Share


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1905695 said:


> That shows it going even farther south than before?


The major moisture has always been well to the south. We have always been on the far north side of the storm.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak posted.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/d...loop=selected&hours=hr144hr150hr156hr162hr168

Friday's snow AT THIS TIME.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1905702 said:


> Novak Weather
> 
> 23 mins*·*
> 
> Right now, no. MN & eastern ND look to be in line for SNOW on MON. Simply too warm in so. MN.
> 
> Like·Comment·Share


oops.........


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1905698 said:


> On The contact page I would put the company's contact info as well (address, email, phone) all in one spot. As it stands now its easy for the business owner to contact the potential customer after they fill out the form but not so easy for the customer to get in touch with the company of needed.


This......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If I was a forecaster, I would end ALL forecasts with AT THIS TIME.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1905703 said:


> The major moisture has always been well to the south. We have always been on the far north side of the storm.


So just less moisture available then earlier thought? Why the drip in totals


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1905705 said:


> http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/d...loop=selected&hours=hr144hr150hr156hr162hr168
> 
> Friday's snow AT THIS TIME.


Me likey that one


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1905710 said:


> So just less moisture available then earlier thought? Why the drip in totals


The outlier was last night's weather story from NWS. NO ONE had said ANYTHING remotely close to 6-8" for Tuesday. Not even 3$ with all of his extra models.

It's pretty much always been an inch or two, MAYBE 3 for the cities for Mon-Tues.

Sure, once in a while something might pop up on one model, but like Belinda said this morning, the consensus has always been 2"+/- at the most.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1905717 said:


> The outlier was last night's weather story from NWS. NO ONE had said ANYTHING remotely close to 6-8" for Tuesday. Not even 3$ with all of his extra models.
> 
> It's pretty much always been an inch or two, MAYBE 3 for the cities for Mon-Tues.
> 
> Sure, once in a while something might pop up on one model, but like Belinda said this morning, the consensus has always been 2"+/- at the most.


K gotcha, thanks for the info


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1905691 said:


> For Thursday?


For the cyclo
Yes

Not talking precip amnts


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1905723 said:


> For the cyclo
> Yes
> 
> Not talking precip amnts


I have to google this damn cyclone cafe you keep talking about lol


----------



## SnowGuy73

Breeze is a bit chilly with the dampness in the air.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1905616 said:


> NWS says most locations will receive an inch or less.


Bummer.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1905734 said:


> Bummer.....


What... Everyone throwing in the towel with no "that'll change"s???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;506170 said:


> Well it looks like we will get 2-4 inches by Tuesday morning I ure hope we don't get too much freezing rain as highs are supposed to be around freezing. Too bad it looks like the equipment will be patiently waiting until the 26th of december.


Not sure what calendar you're using TK, but I corrected it for you.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1905736 said:


> What... Everyone throwing in the towel with no "that'll change"s???


I just go opposite of the forecast


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1905736 said:


> What... Everyone throwing in the towel with no "that'll change"s???


My apologies... Little under the weather this week...

"That'll change!"


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light drizzle.


----------



## Doughboy12

ringahding1;1905688 said:


> Hey guys looking for your opinions about a site I am building for a friend.
> Nu Life Lawn Care


" We will structure are snow plowing routes so everyone gets quality service. "
"our" not are...
"Receives" not gets...


----------



## qualitycut

Wow, i have spent waaaay to much on Christmas gifts this year and i still have more to get. Cafe!


----------



## qualitycut

Only thing i dont get is nws says lees than an inch for the area but i have that for monday night and then snow still Tuesday but no amounts yet on the 7 day


----------



## Doughboy12

ringahding1;1905688 said:


> Hey guys looking for your opinions about a site I am building for a friend.
> Nu Life Lawn Care


Title says Rook Raking.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1905748 said:


> Title says Rook Raking.


Few to many beers possibly?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Menards is damn zoo..


----------



## SnowGuy73

Flurries in Burnsville.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1905747 said:


> Only thing i dont get is nws says lees than an inch for the area but i have that for monday night and then snow still Tuesday but no amounts yet on the 7 day


I'm @ 1.6" total off and on from now until Wednesday morning.

Most during light rainfall and temps above 32°F.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1905765 said:


> I'm @ 1.6" total off and on from now until Wednesday morning.
> 
> Most during light rainfall and temps above 32°F.


Im at 1.3 and then has blue bars but to far out


----------



## TKLAWN

lwnmwrman22;1905737 said:


> not sure what calendar you're using tk, but i corrected it for you.


ialto!......


----------



## TKLAWN

ringahding1;1905688 said:


> Hey guys looking for your opinions about a site I am building for a friend.
> Nu Life Lawn Care


Looks professional.

Need one of those myself.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1905777 said:


> Im at 1.3 and then has blue bars but to far out


Right.... They only post accumulation totals out 48 hours.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1905787 said:


> Right.... They only post accumulation totals out 48 hours.


But where im confused that they said less than 1 total through Wednesday


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1905788 said:


> But where im confused that they said less than 1 total through Wednesday


Because it won't accumulate. It will fall (totals) but most SHOULD melt AT THIS TIME.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1905790 said:


> Because it won't accumulate. It will fall (totals) but most SHOULD melt AT THIS TIME.


Ok gotcha j dog


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Taco Johns for lunch. Beef quesadillia. Glad I took my heart burn pill this am


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Meteo below 1.5" @ 16:1.


----------



## qualitycut

Novak Weather

1 hr*·*

Still no brutally cold Arctic air in sight. Looks like DEC will come in much warmer than avg.

Like·Comment·Share


locals were saying different


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1905797 said:


> Taco Johns for lunch. Beef quesadillia. Glad I took my heart burn pill this am


Potato oles and cheese too?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1905802 said:


> Potato oles and cheese too?


Yeah.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1905777 said:


> Im at 1.3 and then has blue bars but to far out


1.3 here as well... hopefully we get enough to do our one inch stuff...


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1905797 said:


> Taco Johns for lunch. Beef quesadillia. Glad I took my heart burn pill this am


McDonald's here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1905799 said:


> Novak Weather
> 
> 1 hr*·*
> 
> Still no brutally cold Arctic air in sight. Looks like DEC will come in much warmer than avg.
> 
> Like·Comment·Share
> 
> locals were saying different


I was wondering about that too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1905810 said:


> I was wondering about that too.


I think what he means is, at the end of the month, the total average temp will be much warmer than average, not what will happen next week.

It would make sense seeing as we set, or were close to setting record highs, and have set a couple of record high-low temps (38°F I believe was a record high for a low temp for the day once).


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1905809 said:


> McDonald's here.


Nachos!!!!!!!


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1905802 said:


> Potato oles and cheese too?


This
And

What about the ghoat peppers


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;1905797 said:


> Taco Johns for lunch. Beef quesadillia. Glad I took my heart burn pill this am


Culver's here.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1905814 said:


> Nachos!!!!!!!


Culvers here.


----------



## CityGuy

Want to throw this out.
Typically how far out can the various models, Euro, GFS, and any other, see out?

How many days or hours?

Not looking for accuracy just time they can see out.


----------



## CityGuy

From Police Clips

Bloomington - Mall of America - ‪#‎Blacklivesmatter‬ Protest - Officers and Mall security seem to have eyes on the protest organizer/leader(Whatever) and are about to tresspass her and escort her out. Other leaders/organizers in their sights too.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1905809 said:


> McDonald's here.


Mine pissed me off last week. Shorted us 2 sandwiches and the one we got were plain


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1905819 said:


> This
> And
> 
> What about the ghoat peppers


What are ghoat peppers?


----------



## Bill1090

Flurries here now


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;1905832 said:


> What are ghoat peppers?


Flavored wings from taco johns

They be hot. ......


----------



## Doughboy12

unit28;1905845 said:


> Flavored wings from taco johns
> 
> They be hot. ......


That would be ghost peppers silly.


----------



## Doughboy12

So lawnmower man....
Please explain what you meant last night?


----------



## MNPLOWCO

MOA Checking every single bag coming into the Mall. 25 Mins ago.


----------



## qualitycut

MNPLOWCO;1905857 said:


> MOA Checking every single bag coming into the Mall. 25 Mins ago.


Pretty sad that they have to spend money on this


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1905858 said:


> Pretty sad that they have to spend money on this


a billy club on the side of each and every one of em would be a good start


----------



## Camden

MNPLOWCO;1905857 said:


> MOA Checking every single bag coming into the Mall. 25 Mins ago.


My wife and I are thinking about going over there. We're in Eden Prairie right now.

I didn't buy that sweeper I talked about yesterday. Just way too rough.


----------



## albhb3

Camden;1905862 said:


> My wife and I are thinking about going over there. We're in Eden Prairie right now.
> 
> I didn't buy that sweeper I talked about yesterday. Just way too rough.


bring a mega phone pants up don't loot :salute: and a tv with the uniform stories on utube


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1905862 said:


> My wife and I are thinking about going over there. We're in Eden Prairie right now.
> 
> I didn't buy that sweeper I talked about yesterday. Just way too rough.


We are in Roseville again. Thought about running down there. Not sure if I wanna be around if it gets out of hand.


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1905869 said:


> We are in Roseville again. Thought about running down there. Not sure if I wanna be around if it gets out of hand.


these people should be ashamed and hopefully fired when they don't show up to work on Monday...If they have jobs at all...I wanna see flash bangs and tear gas used


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

albhb3;1905878 said:


> these people should be ashamed and hopefully fired when they don't show up to work on Monday...If they have jobs at all...I wanna see flash bangs and tear gas used


Why? What about Jack and Jill Johnson down here from ND?? Why should they have that happen to them?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sounds like Bloomington fire must be running all the medicals for pd today..... Been busy all day.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

albhb3;1905878 said:


> these people should be ashamed and hopefully fired when they don't show up to work on Monday...If they have jobs at all...I wanna see flash bangs and tear gas used


I doubt they work. how else would they have time to protest? and they are begging for donations!! :angry:


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1905881 said:


> I doubt they work. how else would they have time to protest? and they are begging for donations!! :angry:


Report says they got over $70,000


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sprinkles in Eden prairie.


----------



## albhb3

jimslawnsnow;1905881 said:


> I doubt they work. how else would they have time to protest? and they are begging for donations!! :angry:


I heard that ridiculous cops should of been on hand to arrest immediately


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1905879 said:


> Why? What about Jack and Jill Johnson down here from ND?? Why should they have that happen to them?


They should stay out of the rotunda or shopped in nodak same junk there as here the mall is a joke been there 2times in my life both not by choice


----------



## SnowGuy73

Allina is out of rigs in Scott county, all tied up.....


----------



## albhb3

Doughboy12;1905884 said:


> Report says they got over $70,000


forfeiture due to illegal activities maybe I don't know how it works. Im no lawyer


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;1905889 said:


> Allina is out of rigs in Scott county, all tied up.....


sounds like $$$


----------



## Doughboy12

albhb3;1905891 said:


> forfeiture due to illegal activities maybe I don't know how it works. Im no lawyer


How what works....those are the donations they received. 
There have been no arrests or fines as of yet. 
Looks like it is time for the plow trucks to move in. 
Protest now plonking the road around the mall still on mall property.


----------



## albhb3

well im glad these idiots left all they did was piss people off


----------



## SnowGuy73

Flurries in Shakopee.


----------



## cbservicesllc

albhb3;1905888 said:


> They should stay out of the rotunda or shopped in nodak same junk there as here the mall is a joke been there 2times in my life both not by choice


So you hate the mall and the protesters? It seems there is no pleasing you...


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1905858 said:


> Pretty sad that they have to spend money on this


Drove by an hour ago just to check things out, saw at least 7-10 state troopers parked under the 77 overpass exit to the mall.....just sitting and waiting.
Scared me a second, coming around the corner and then bam, a wall of squad cars in your face.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Wcco has a live feed from the air


----------



## NorthernProServ

Looks like they are not letting no one enter the parking garage


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;1905916 said:


> Looks like they are not letting no one enter the parking garage


Protesters or cops/security?


----------



## NorthernProServ

jimslawnsnow;1905918 said:


> Protesters or cops/security?


Cops, looks like they have a pretty good handle on things. At least 20-30 squads on the east side of the garage.


----------



## Camden

Twitter has some great photos of the events inside the mall. I'm staying far away from that mess.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1905919 said:


> Cops, looks like they have a pretty good handle on things. At least 20-30 squads on the east side of the garage.


So they are not letting people park in the ramp?


----------



## Doughboy12

Looks like arrests are starting to be made...MOA


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1905922 said:


> So they are not letting people park in the ramp?


It appears so....all turn lanes are blocked off.


----------



## gmcdan

2 Brooklyn newyork police officers shot wile sitting in car . Was wondering when this would happen .:angry:


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1905924 said:


> It appears so....all turn lanes are blocked off.


Pathetic, sounds like they are getting people to leave online


----------



## Camden

gmcdan;1905926 said:


> 2 Brooklyn newyork police officers shot wile sitting in car . Was wondering when this would happen .:angry:


Oh man, that's just awful. I'm sure it's going to be all over the news.


----------



## Doughboy12

Anyone been to the Christmas lights at Phalen?


----------



## albhb3

Camden;1905931 said:


> Oh man, that's just awful. I'm sure it's going to be all over the news.


I doubt more then a small 1 minute clip white lives don't matter ask sharpie and the protesters


----------



## albhb3

cbservicesllc;1905907 said:


> So you hate the mall and the protesters? It seems there is no pleasing you...


hates a strong word but don't stand for what either stand for both are a microcosm of whats wrong with the country


----------



## hansenslawncare

Doughboy12;1905932 said:


> Anyone been to the Christmas lights at Phalen?


Yes ...do not go. Better lights driving through neighborhoods.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1905932 said:


> Anyone been to the Christmas lights at Phalen?


Inver grove has a couple really good spots


----------



## Green Grass

Price is finally going down.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1905940 said:


> Inver grove has a couple really good spots


you mean the place with the mini ferris wheel


----------



## NorthernProServ

Green Grass;1905941 said:


> Price is finally going down.


NICE!

Out by you?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1905941 said:


> Price is finally going down.


Wow! I paid $3.39 last night in Rogers while it was still $3.79 in maple grove


----------



## Green Grass

NorthernProServ;1905945 said:


> NICE!
> 
> Out by you?


Yep Marks on 12


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1905942 said:


> you mean the place with the mini ferris wheel


One of them in Shakopee too.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1905941 said:


> Price is finally going down.


Gotta be a mistake? Everything is 3.39-3.69


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1905942 said:


> you mean the place with the mini ferris wheel


Yea my buddies brother in laws house.


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1905949 said:


> Gotta be a mistake? Everything is 3.39-3.69


Two towns west have been 3.10 for about a week


----------



## SnowGuy73

9 reporting a bunch of stores still closed at moa.


----------



## Green Grass

Green Grass;1905953 said:


> Two towns west have been 3.10 for about a week


My dad paid 3.00 in Kansas yesterday


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1905949 said:


> Gotta be a mistake? Everything is 3.39-3.69


I just looked on gas buddy it's cheap out west of the metro


----------



## SnowGuy73

Almost looks closed.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Think of the money lost today...


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1905958 said:


> I just looked on gas buddy it's cheap out west of the metro


Was 3.32 two weeks ago out there.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Down to 30% tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Less than half inch Monday night.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1905973 said:


> Less than half inch Monday night.


Same for Tuesday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1905941 said:


> Price is finally going down.


Now it's finally getting back in line with a toss up on which way to go with a truck.

However, just about everyone is $2.29 for gas, $2.14 at the low price leading Sam's in Fridley.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1905961 said:


> Think of the money lost today...


Too bad the stores that closed can't sue the protesters for money lost.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1905960 said:


> Almost looks closed.


You where protesting weren't you!?


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;1905973 said:


> Less than half inch Monday night.


Latest FD from NWS sounds like a bust for the whole week.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1905977 said:


> Too bad the stores that closed can't sue the protesters for money lost.


Agreed.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1905979 said:


> You where protesting weren't you!?


Nope. It was on channel 9.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1905980 said:


> Latest FD from NWS sounds like a bust for the whole week.


That sucks.


----------



## SnowGuy73

According to 9 the mall let them chant, die in, and other crap....

Those stores should sue the mall management for not nipping this in the butt right away.


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1905976 said:


> Now it's finally getting back in line with a toss up on which way to go with a truck.
> 
> However, just about everyone is $2.29 for gas, $2.14 at the low price leading Sam's in Fridley.


just wait till they stop putting the screws to Russia talkin 4.50-5 next year

the boys at opec would like nothing more to turn Russia into dust even if it hurts profits short term


----------



## SnowGuy73

Now talking brown Christmas....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

albhb3;1905988 said:


> just wait till they stop putting the screws to Russia talkin 4.50-5 next year
> 
> the boys at opec would like nothing more to turn Russia into dust even if it hurts profits short term


2 weeks ago the Energy department put out a report they expect gas to average $2.60 per gallon.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Lauren looks better preggo / post preggo.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Lauren says accumulations don't look significant. Just snow showers.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1906001 said:


> Lauren says accumulations don't look significant. Just snow showers.


Any talk about Friday?


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1905996 said:


> 2 weeks ago the Energy department put out a report they expect gas to average $2.60 per gallon.


that's what they hope I guarantee late next year opec will undoubtly cut production. We both know what opec thinks about merica they don't give a rip they know we will keep buying


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1905998 said:


> Lauren looks better preggo / post preggo.


Post preggo?


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1906001 said:


> Lauren says accumulations don't look significant. Just snow showers.


good brown winter for all


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1905941 said:


> Price is finally going down.


This out by you?? I thought 3.31 that I got today was good!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1905960 said:


> Almost looks closed.


Very sad... biggest shopping day of the year and all that money lost... They should charge those 12 that were arrested with the money lost in restitution...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1906010 said:


> Very sad... biggest shopping day of the year and all that money lost... They should charge those 12 that were arrested with the money lost in restitution...


This. ............


----------



## djagusch

Sioux Falls I was told is at 1.94 per gallon for gas. Gas buddy says it also.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1905987 said:


> According to 9 the mall let them chant, die in, and other crap....
> 
> Those stores should sue the mall management for not nipping this in the butt right away.


This.....,,


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1905993 said:


> Now talking brown Christmas....


Noooooooooooooo


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;1906016 said:


> This.....,,


yup there fault for letting it happen just like those idiots on the highway a few weeks back


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;1906019 said:


> yup there fault for letting it happen just like those idiots on the highway a few weeks back


Agreed...,


----------



## CityGuy

Corner bead on.

Flexible is the way to go.
Never go back to tin after using this.


----------



## CityGuy

Tomorrow, first coat tape and mud.


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;1906022 said:


> Tomorrow, first coat tape and mud.


I hate mudding good luck


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;1906024 said:


> I hate mudding


2nd basement in 1 year. I'm actually getting good at this.


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1905993 said:


> Now talking brown Christmas....


Crap.......


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;1906026 said:


> 2nd basement in 1 year. I'm actually getting good at this.


just tedious hangin rock is much better for me..I can see progress... now if it was a 1 coat and done deal


----------



## qualitycut

Nws is taking fridays snow southern mn and iowa


----------



## djagusch

So I just watched the news. Protesters were the first couple minutes. Nothing about the NYPD deaths, talk about staying on their agenda, not the news.


----------



## albhb3

djagusch;1906035 said:


> So I just watched the news. Protesters were the first couple minutes. Nothing about the NYPD deaths, talk about staying on their agenda, not the news.


shocking I tell you RIP officers at least someones got some common sense
"This can't happen. If you mad at somebody, be mad at the person that you are mad at. Now, we have two families that (are) missing somebody for the holidays," Shaniqua Pervis told CNN affiliate WABC.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1906002 said:


> Any talk about Friday?


Just yuhas

Still...,...


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1906041 said:


> Just yuhas
> 
> Still...,...


What'd he say?

I missed it.


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;1906029 said:


> just tedious hangin rock is much better for me..I can see progress... now if it was a 1 coat and done deal


That would be nice.

I don't mind the mudding, sanding on the other hand


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1906048 said:


> What'd he say?
> 
> I missed it.


This.................


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1906041 said:


> Just yuhas
> 
> Still...,...


Just ratings. All people are talking about. " oh my gosh 5 says a foot of snow Friday" I just chuckle


----------



## BossPlow614

Winter is over.


----------



## CityGuy

Something about the cops in NY.
Rest in peace brothers in blue.

http://www.policeone.com/ambush/articles/8003292-2-NYPD-officers-shot-one-dead-in-ambush-attack


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1906050 said:


> This.................


He's down to 70% Friday now..


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1906051 said:


> Just ratings. All people are talking about. " oh my gosh 5 says a foot of snow Friday" I just chuckle


Sounds about right.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1906054 said:


> Something about the cops in NY.
> Rest in peace brothers in blue.
> 
> http://www.policeone.com/ambush/articles/8003292-2-NYPD-officers-shot-one-dead-in-ambush-attack


It's only going to get worse.


----------



## unit28

He showed the same map and said needs watching 
As he did all day


----------



## CityGuy

Wild in 5 on fsn


----------



## SnowGuy73

Jesus..........

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/201...f-two-ambushed-new-york-city-police-officers/


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1906059 said:


> He showed the same map and said needs watching
> As he did all day


Copy that.


----------



## unit28

my gfs tanked from yesterday's frozen liquid

About 60% lessqpf friday sat
Going to be colder sat as hps moves in with partly sunny sky


----------



## CityGuy

Goal..............


----------



## Bill1090

LSE NAM is at 2.5 on the meteogram


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1906060 said:


> Wild in 5 on fsn


Charlie Brown is on!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Goal...............


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal..........


----------



## qualitycut

Wonder if sharpie will say anything, looks like one of the cops was black


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1906077 said:


> Wonder if sharpie will say anything, looks like one of the cops was black


Nope. Can't race bait black cop killed by black sh!tbag.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1906077 said:


> Wonder if sharpie will say anything, looks like one of the cops was black


Mr.Negative.......


----------



## Doughboy12

Looks like your pickle is at the game...

__
http://instagr.am/p/w2XqhfhTXE/


----------



## unit28

Something is different this year


----------



## TKLAWN

unit28;1906091 said:


> Something is different this year


Jets?

Chocs?

Or noodles?


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1906085 said:


> Nope. Can't race bait black cop killed by black sh!tbag.


Yea thats why we never hear about the black on black murders, im not a big fan of cops but whats been happening lately with the blacks and what happened to the two cops today has set me off. They wonder why racism is still alive


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1906093 said:


> Yea thats why we never hear about the black on black murders


This...........


----------



## Doughboy12

This feels like a game that is going to get away from them quickly....


----------



## SnowGuy73

And racism is alive because guys like sharpie and Jackson keep it alive. Without it they'd be out of a job...


----------



## Bill1090

The Grinch is on.


----------



## unit28

Wondering what the latest greatest
must have toy is for this Christmas


----------



## djagusch

SnowGuy73;1906085 said:


> Nope. Can't race bait black cop killed by black sh!tbag.


Shooter shot he's former girlfriend in the morning headed to Brooklyn, just when NYPD posted his wanted sign, he shot them, then himself. Fb page full of police officer hate.

Wonder what those protesters are feeling now? There hate just spreads.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1906098 said:


> And racism is alive because guys like sharpie and Jackson keep it alive. Without it they'd be out of a job...


Yet the govt supports them.


----------



## Bill1090

unit28;1906100 said:


> Wondering what the latest greatest
> must have toy is for this Christmas


Frozen stuff....


----------



## TKLAWN

Norv!!!!!!


----------



## djagusch

unit28;1906100 said:


> Wondering what the latest greatest
> must have toy is for this Christmas


Snow piles to play in?


----------



## unit28

Itll be coming acrossed the high uinta's


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1905980 said:


> Latest FD from NWS sounds like a bust for the whole week.


Nooooo!!!!


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;1906062 said:


> Jesus..........
> 
> http://www.theblaze.com/stories/201...f-two-ambushed-new-york-city-police-officers/


geez and you guys though that Andrew guy was rough on novak. That's discusting


----------



## SnowGuy73

djagusch;1906103 said:


> Shooter shot he's former girlfriend in the morning headed to Brooklyn, just when NYPD posted his wanted sign, he shot them, then himself. Fb page full of police officer hate.
> 
> Wonder what those protesters are feeling now? There hate just spreads.


Very sad...


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1906104 said:


> Yet the govt supports them.


And the media.

All have blood on their hands now.


----------



## albhb3

djagusch;1906103 said:


> Shooter shot he's former girlfriend in the morning headed to Brooklyn, just when NYPD posted his wanted sign, he shot them, then himself. Fb page full of police officer hate.
> 
> Wonder what those protesters are feeling now? There hate just spreads.


overjoyed im guessing


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1906091 said:


> Something is different this year


'9ers not making the playoffs???


----------



## Doughboy12

unit28;1906100 said:


> Wondering what the latest greatest
> must have toy is for this Christmas


I was just thinking that yesterday...been a while since there was a big must have that I can remember.


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;1906115 said:


> And the media.
> 
> All have blood on their hands now.


but remember they were Asian and latino and the shooters race is unknown if the shoes on the other foot cops white dead guy black


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1906117 said:


> '9ers not making the playoffs???


The Nina?....


----------



## TKLAWN

Chris Cook looks good all of the sudden!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I've gone from 1.6" from now through Wed. morning down to .5" on the accumulation totals per the hourly graph.


----------



## Doughboy12

FSN Girl Jennifer.....Yes please.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1906124 said:


> I've gone from 1.6" from now through Wed. morning down to .5" on the accumulation totals per the hourly graph.


Couple salt runs ..... Maybe?


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1906126 said:


> Couple salt runs ..... Maybe?


Lucky you!


----------



## albhb3

Doughboy12;1906125 said:


> FSN Girl Jennifer.....Yes please.


bet she gets better then a plow guy 

its a joke don't get all uppitdy


----------



## unit28

Just rememberd
I still have a deer tag


----------



## albhb3

unit28;1906132 said:


> Just rememberd
> I still have a deer tag


better get going.im making a pheasant run in the morning


----------



## TKLAWN

albhb3;1906131 said:


> bet she gets better then a plow guy
> 
> its a joke don't get all uppitdy


Step up from a truck driver, just barely.

Just sayin'


----------



## Doughboy12

albhb3;1906131 said:


> bet she gets better then a plow guy
> 
> its a joke don't get all uppitdy


Glad I'm not a plow guy then....;-)
Not to mention....old enough to be her dad.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1906124 said:


> I've gone from 1.6" from now through Wed. morning down to .5" on the accumulation totals per the hourly graph.


Going south and east
Not looking like a typical tx panhandle hooker


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1906126 said:


> Couple salt runs ..... Maybe?


Still waiting for that $15k check, so I hope so.


----------



## unit28

albhb3;1906133 said:


> better get going.im making a pheasant run in the morning


I plan on a mprning trip


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1906138 said:


> Still waiting for that $15k check, so I hope so.


I thought you said it came in this week?


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1906138 said:


> Still waiting for that $15k check, so I hope so.


Damn, I hope you aren't plowing for them.


----------



## albhb3

Doughboy12;1906135 said:


> Glad I'm not a plow guy then....;-)
> Not to mention....old enough to be her dad.


hey she might be into that kinda thing and truck drivers


----------



## Doughboy12

Goalie change....... Now Pk


----------



## TKLAWN

albhb3;1906143 said:


> hey she might be into that kinda thing and truck drivers


Jeez, talk about raining on the parade!


----------



## albhb3

TKLAWN;1906146 said:


> Jeez, talk about raining on the parade!


naw the rains coming this week


----------



## SnowGuy73

I cannot believe some of the comments on channel 9 Facebook post about the morons protesting today..... 

We are screwed as a society!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1906142 said:


> Damn, I hope you aren't plowing for them.


Nope. Got about $15k in current people to pay me, which has gotten my checkbook out of the hole, but it would sure be nice to get a $10k cushion going.


----------



## BossPlow614

With the forecast being basically snow all night Monday & then it looks like snow all day Tuesday, how could a few inches not accumulate?


----------



## TKLAWN

BossPlow614;1906151 said:


> With the forecast being basically snow all night Monday & then it looks like snow all day Tuesday, how could a few inches not accumulate?


Check your forecast again boss.


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;1906148 said:


> I cannot believe some of the comments on channel 9 Facebook post about the morons protesting today.....
> 
> We are screwed as a society!


well duh 
need to get on the conceal carry deal


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1906153 said:


> Chech you forecast again boss.


This............


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1906149 said:


> Nope. Got about $15k in current people to pay me, which has gotten my checkbook out of the hole, but it would sure be nice to get a $10k cushion going.


Yeah, that's the whole point right. Any explanation??


----------



## banonea

Here is the newest project. ....picked this up for the wife for xmas. Got it for a song, 2002, 116,000 miles, paid $800.00 for it. They though there was more wrong with it that there was. I will have about $1500.00 into it when i am done. Wife has always wanted one.....


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal........!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1906151 said:


> With the forecast being basically snow all night Monday & then it looks like snow all day Tuesday, how could a few inches not accumulate?


Do you not look out the window when guys post "well, if it snowed like this for 48 hours we would have an inch"? Or do you just read there's nothing to plow with your head under the covers?


----------



## albhb3

ban that's a steal Id be turnin and burnin that on CL


----------



## starspangled6.0

Pass the Prozac... these forecasts are getting more and more depressing.


----------



## banonea

[QUOTE =abhb3;1906161]ban that's a steal Id be turnin and burnin that on CL[/QUOTE]

Wish i could. This is the wife's Christmas present. I will have a 2000 f150 4 door for aale in a couple weeks if anyone is looking. Nice truck, white tonneau cover,Alarm & remote start


----------



## Doughboy12

They sure are letting Nashville cheat on the face offs.


----------



## albhb3

Doughboy12;1906165 said:


> They sure are letting Nashville cheat on the face offs.


spoken like a true minnesotan


----------



## Doughboy12

albhb3;1906167 said:


> spoken like a true minnesotan


Now I know what lwnmwrman was talking about....


----------



## cbservicesllc

starspangled6.0;1906163 said:


> Pass the Prozac... these forecasts are getting more and more depressing.


This......


----------



## Doughboy12

albhb3;1906154 said:


> well duh
> need to get on the conceal carry deal


No such thing...in Minnesota.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Giggles says still a chance of a white Christmas...... Tune in at 9.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak posted his travel impact.


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1906173 said:


>


Needs to come South.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1906174 said:


> Needs to come South.


Agreed.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1906137 said:


> Going south and east
> Not looking like a typical tx panhandle hooker


Last years Panhandle Hooker in April was the best plow I have had in a while. I won some Twins tickets on wcco because of it too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Odd to me....

A lot of whities in the protests today.


----------



## Bill1090

So what are they thinking for a forecast and totals now? I haven't checked today.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1906182 said:


> Odd to me....
> 
> A lot of whities in the protests today.


White guilt. They are probably all from my neighborhood.


----------



## SSS Inc.

For those keeping score the NAM jumped up to 4.5".


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1906187 said:


> For those keeping score the NAM jumped up to 4.5".


better keep going up!!


----------



## Doughboy12

Green Grass;1906188 said:


> better keep going up!!


This........please.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1906186 said:


> White guilt. They are probably all from my neighborhood.


Haha!.........


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1906187 said:


> For those keeping score the NAM jumped up to 4.5".


We're coming, we're coming!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1906188 said:


> better keep going up!!


Agreed........


----------



## Doughboy12

Too many passes again....
Well that sucks.


----------



## SSS Inc.

You guys with little kids(or not).......I highly recommend the Night Trains at Bandana Square in St. Paul. We went tonight and it was awesome as always.

http://www.tcmrm.org/visit/exhibits-events/night-trains/


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1906187 said:


> For those keeping score the NAM jumped up to 4.5".


You sure about that???


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1906197 said:


> You guys with little kids(or not).......I highly recommend the Night Trains at Bandana Square in St. Paul. We went tonight and iti was awesome as always.
> 
> http://www.tcmrm.org/visit/exhibits-events/night-trains/


Might have to check that out!


----------



## Bill1090

Mine is down a bit. http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckar...16&compaction=on&mean_mt=on&max_mt=on&mean=on


----------



## Doughboy12

Well I had a pass to the Phalen lights thing and we took the two year old twins. You guys were right... Even though it was free, it wasn't worth the time.


----------



## Doughboy12

19 to 30 SOG Doh'K


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

At least the days start getting longer now.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1906182 said:


> Odd to me....
> 
> A lot of whities in the protests today.


Trust fund kids


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1906198 said:


> You sure about that???


What are you at like 20:1?


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1906199 said:


> Might have to check that out!


Its really neat. Everyone loves it from my 8 year old daughter down to the 2 year old. There is another building you get to go into that the kids can run some old trains.


----------



## TKLAWN

5-3 I'm out..


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal...........4-5


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;1906206 said:


> What are you at like 20:1?


You running it at 12:1?


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1906208 said:


> 5-3 I'm out..


5-4 still in


----------



## starspangled6.0

I'll take a 6-5 Wild win tonight, and 24" of total accumulation next week


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1906206 said:


> What are you at like 20:1?


Mine always defaults to 16:1.

Couple of things. The first 1.5" at 10:1 is supposed to fall during daylight hours Monday morning when the same NAM says temps are supposed to be 35°F+.

That leaves us with about 3". 2" of that is supposed to fall Monday night into Tuesday morning. I could see 1.5" there.

Lastly, 1/2" is supposed to fall during the day Tuesday.

Giggles on the 9 said 2"+ total through noon Christmas.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1906187 said:


> For those keeping score the NAM jumped up to 4.5".


Outlier...........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Novak says he will have a totals map tomorrow. I would guess after the evening update from NWS.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1906215 said:


> Outlier...........


Totally. I'm not hanging my hat on it just noting it has moved. The high resolution Nam started to go that direction earlier. Just curious if anything else starts to move as we get closer to the "event" now.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1906217 said:


> Novak says he will have a totals map tomorrow. I would guess after the evening update from NWS.


He did say Sunday evening.


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal....!!!!!!
We're tied up boys!!!!


----------



## starspangled6.0

Gooooooooaaaaaaaaal


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1906208 said:


> 5-3 I'm out..


5-5 you have too little faith


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1906215 said:


> Outlier...........


Might not be an outlier anymore....................... ..............Or is it.............................Hmmmmmm..


----------



## Drakeslayer

starspangled6.0;1906213 said:


> I'll take a 6-5 Wild win tonight, and 24" of total accumulation next week


Either your onto something or on something....


----------



## starspangled6.0

I'm telling you: 6-5 Wild win tonight, and 24" next week.


----------



## starspangled6.0

Drakeslayer;1906226 said:


> Either your onto something or on something....


Side effects of the Prozac I was mentioning earlier, Common


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1906225 said:


> Might not be an outlier anymore....................... ..............Or is it.............................Hmmmmmm..


My biggest concern, has always been, of you follow the NWS Prediction Center on Facebook, they have always shown heavy snow over MN Tuesday into Wednesday.

I would like Monday's snow to melt off, 2" of snow on Tuesday and take most of the day to accumulate and be done by about midnight.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1906230 said:


> My biggest concern, has always been, of you follow the NWS Prediction Center on Facebook, they have always shown heavy snow over MN Tuesday into Wednesday.
> 
> I would like Monday's snow to melt off, 2" of snow on Tuesday and take most of the day to accumulate and be done by about midnight.


Sounds good to me. I don't follow NWS Prediction Center. I'll have to look it up. The NAM has continued to drop temps just a fuzz every run. NWS is like 5º warmer at any given time.


----------



## starspangled6.0

Nevermind. In other news, spring arrives next week.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1906217 said:


> Novak says he will have a totals map tomorrow. I would guess after the evening update from NWS.


seems a little to planned


----------



## Bill1090

KTTC mostly talking about a mix. Still don't seem confident about a white Christmas.


----------



## Bill1090

Locals more worried about the freezing rain part.


----------



## Bill1090

Local futurecast shows the rain/snow line about 30ish miles east of the Miss from IA all the way to Minneapolis.


----------



## snowman55

SnowGuy73;1906062 said:


> Jesus..........
> 
> http://www.theblaze.com/stories/201...f-two-ambushed-new-york-city-police-officers/


Makese cafe cafe sick!!!!!

Hunt these people down an ship there ass anywhere in the world. Get the f out scumbags.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1906197 said:


> You guys with little kids(or not).......I highly recommend the Night Trains at Bandana Square in St. Paul. We went tonight and it was awesome as always.
> 
> http://www.tcmrm.org/visit/exhibits-events/night-trains/


Looks awesome! My boy loves trains!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1906217 said:


> Novak says he will have a totals map tomorrow. I would guess after the evening update from NWS.


Hahahahaha


----------



## BossPlow614

TKLAWN;1906153 said:


> Check your forecast again boss.


"Monday Night - Rain and snow likely, becoming all snow after 7pm. Cloudy, with a low around 31. South southeast wind around 5 mph becoming west after midnight. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible.

Tuesday - Snow likely. Cloudy, with a high near 33. Northwest wind 5 to 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible."


----------



## albhb3

snowman55;1906247 said:


> Makese cafe cafe sick!!!!!
> 
> Hunt these people down an ship there ass anywhere in the world. Get the f out scumbags.


if we were smart they should of shipped em back after slavery ended cause they all think its terrible around here


----------



## albhb3

BossPlow614;1906254 said:


> "Monday Night - Rain and snow likely, becoming all snow after 7pm. Cloudy, with a low around 31. South southeast wind around 5 mph becoming west after midnight. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible.
> 
> Tuesday - Snow likely. Cloudy, with a high near 33. Northwest wind 5 to 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible."


sounds like a good salting before and all will be wet


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1906254 said:


> "Monday Night - Rain and snow likely, becoming all snow after 7pm. Cloudy, with a low around 31. South southeast wind around 5 mph becoming west after midnight. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible.
> 
> Tuesday - Snow likely. Cloudy, with a high near 33. Northwest wind 5 to 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible."


There ya go


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1906249 said:


> Looks awesome! My boy loves trains!


He would love it. You can spend a couple hours there. They're open during the day too but the night trains is the best this time of year. Think it goes into February.


----------



## SSS Inc.

GFS is up now too. I vote that this will still be one to "watch".

EDIT: Its interesting because the NAM and GFS now pretty much have the whole storm as snow. Not sure what to make of that yet.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1906259 said:


> GFS is up now too. I vote that this will still be one to "watch".
> 
> EDIT: Its interesting because the NAM and GFS now pretty much have the whole storm as snow. Not sure what to make of that yet.


My thought is they have had every storm small then a few days before couldn't figure out rain vs snow and were wrong. AT THIS TIME


----------



## qualitycut

Well here is my invite to kod.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1906260 said:


> My thought is they have had every storm small then a few days before couldn't figure out rain vs snow and were wrong. AT THIS TIME


I already knew what you would say.  There is a big difference from last weeks system because we will not be nearly as warm. Much more than just the temps question this week. Slight shift may change temps a bit but would also put you in the precip or almost entirely out of it in the dry slot. Lots going on here. Anytime NWS continues to use "uncertainty" in their products I continue to pay attention.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1906262 said:


> I already knew what you would say.  There is a big difference from last weeks system because we will not be nearly as warm. Much more than just the temps question this week. Slight shift may change temps a bit but would also put you in the precip or almost entirely out of it in the dry slot. Lots going on here. Anytime NWS continues to use "uncertainty" in their products I continue to pay attention.


I Knew you would say that dick.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1906264 said:


> I Knew you would say that Dick.


Proper names are capitalized.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1906266 said:


> Proper names are capitalized.


Thank you. My names gets tossed around this site a lot and the least guys could do is write it properly.


----------



## snowman55

albhb3;1906255 said:


> if we were smart they should of shipped em back after slavery ended cause they all think its terrible around here


I don't give a cafe about race. Anyone who would rejoice in the murder of our public servants needs to be relieved of thier citizenship.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1906267 said:


> Thank you. My names gets tossed around this site a lot and the least guys could do is write it properly.


Don't worry. We may not always agree, but I'll always have your back!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1906269 said:


> Don't worry. We may not always agree, but I'll always have your back!!


Back at ya. Plus we are both good friends with Novak now. He responded to my recent inquiry.


----------



## Green Grass

snowman55;1906268 said:


> I don't give a cafe about race. Anyone who would rejoice in the murder of our public servants needs to be relieved of thier life.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## BossPlow614

snowman55;1906268 said:


> I don't give a cafe about race. Anyone who would rejoice in the murder of our public servants needs to be relieved of thier citizenship.


The guy that killed them's body should be fed to the wolves IMO.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1906274 said:


> Fixed it for you.


Well thanks for screwing up my chances of getting some inside info from Novak.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1906276 said:


> Well thanks for screwing up my chances of getting some inside info from Novak.


Figured that you had him over for dinner.


----------



## Green Grass

31 feels like 24


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Lauren on the 4 acknowledged the bump in the models and said to watch tomorrow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1906282 said:


> Lauren on the 4 acknowledged the bump in the models and said to watch tomorrow.


Oh stop...........


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1906272 said:


> Back at ya. Plus we are both good friends with Novak now. He responded to my recent inquiry.


He likes me more.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1906284 said:


> He likes me more.


I don't know about that. That Jeremy guy seems like he's one up on ya.


----------



## Deershack

My answer to protests, especially this time of year, is to break out the water cannons. Wet and cold would do the trick.


----------



## SSS Inc.

So this kick A$$ recliner I bought with power recline could start a fire. A rep from the store called today and said to unplug it immediately since they have had a couple start fires at the store.  She said to expect a call from the Manufacturer this week. What the heck is going to happen to my chair?????????


----------



## BossPlow614

Deershack;1906287 said:


> My answer to protests, especially this time of year, is to break out the water cannons. Wet and cold would do the trick.


I was just saying to some friends that the fire hoses should have been busted out.


----------



## Deershack

It would have worked on the freeway stroll also. Don't have to even aim it at them either. Just over their heads.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1906181 said:


> Last years Panhandle Hooker in April was the best plow I have had in a while. I won some Twins tickets on wcco because of it too.


Never been to a game myself

Hope to this next season if the heat and drought isnt to bad


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1906286 said:


> I don't know about that. That Jeremy guy seems like he's one up on ya.


He posted 3 times to one of my comments and one was 3 hrs later to update me


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1906288 said:


> So this kick A$$ recliner I bought with power recline could start a fire. A rep from the store called today and said to unplug it immediately since they have had a couple start fires at the store.  She said to expect a call from the Manufacturer this week. What the heck is going to happen to my chair?????????


You think thats bad! I just got home from the kod and my gf is still baby sitting her friends daughter


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1906294 said:


> You think thats bad! I just got home from the kod and my gf is still baby sitting her friends daughter


So go back to kod


----------



## Deershack

My son has box seats for the Twins and the Vikings and court side for the Wolves. He's offered me tickets many time but I've refused. I won't voluntarliy give them any more money then they force me to pay in taxes. Going might not cost me anything but showing support for what they do is the same thing in my mind.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1906296 said:


> So go back to kod


I got Christmas tomorrow, need to be good


----------



## unit28

Bill1090;1906244 said:


> Local futurecast shows the rain/snow line about 30ish miles east of the Miss from IA all the way to Minneapolis.


Your ' the easy one to fcst as the 500mb tracks the lps closest to you before it wraps around then axis tilts


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1906294 said:


> You think thats bad! I just got home from the kod and my gf is still baby sitting her friends daughter


That's just not right. Hope shes not getting any ideas.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1906301 said:


> That's just not right. Hope shes not getting any ideas.


If she has ideas when her friend shows up im game


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1906298 said:


> I got Christmas tomorrow, need to be good


You needing to be good has never stopped you before


----------



## unit28

As far as watching spme of next weeks snow develop.
Im watching this from the high uinta's

Dry airmass






Anyway , she is rolling along here

.


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1906308 said:


> As far as watching spme of next weeks snow develop.
> Im watching this from the high uinta's
> 
> Dry airmass
> 
> Anyway , she is rolling along here
> 
> .


So you think Friday is a no go on snow bro


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1906305 said:


> You needing to be good has never stopped you before


We drink a lot tomorrow so dont want to be to hung over


----------



## qualitycut

Just seen kare 11 news, svens dog is on it. Definitely not normal


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1906310 said:


> We drink a lot tomorrow so dont want to be to hung over


I guess that's a acceptable excuse


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1906311 said:


> Just seen kare 11 news, svens dog is on it. Definitely not normal


Yeah I saw that too. Pretty weird I think


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1906313 said:


> Yeah I saw that too. Pretty weird I think


And straight single guys probably dont have yorkies in shirts, just saying. ..


----------



## qualitycut

So the guy who shot the cops instigram and Facebook have some scary posts from yesterday


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1906314 said:


> And straight single guys probably dont have yorkies in shirts, just saying. ..


That's what I was thinking


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1906315 said:


> So the guy who shot the cops instigram and Facebook have some scary posts from yesterday


Where did you find that?


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1906318 said:


> Where did you find that?


Kstp app.......


----------



## qualitycut

Police Boss: NYC Cops 'Quite Simply, Assassinated'
5 hours ago

A gunman who announced online that he was planning to shoot two "pigs" in retaliation for the chokehold death of Eric Garner ambushed two police officers in a patrol car and shot them to death in broad daylight Saturday before running to a subway station and killing himself, authorities said.

The suspect, Ismaaiyl Brinsley, wrote on an Instagram account: "I'm putting wings on pigs today. They take 1 of ours, let's take 2 of theirs," officials said. He used the hashtags #Shootthepolice, #RIPErivGardner, and #RIPMikeBrown.

Police said he approached the passenger window of a marked police car and opened fire, striking Officers Rafael Ramos and Wenjian Liu in the head. The officers were on special patrol in the Bedford-Stuyvesant section of Brooklyn.

"They were, quite simply, assassinated - targeted for their uniform. ... They were ambushed and murdered," said Police Commissioner William Bratton, who looked pale and shaken at a hospital news conference.

Brinsley took off running and went down to a nearby subway station, where he shot himself. A silver handgun was recovered at the scene.

"This may be my final post," he wrote in the Instagram post that included an image of a silver handgun.

Bratton confirmed that Brinsley made very serious "anti-cop" statements online but did not get into specifics of the posts. He said they were looking at whether the suspect had attended any rallies or demonstrations. Two city officials with direct knowledge of the case confirmed the posts to The Associated Press. The officials, a senior city official and a law enforcement official, were not authorized to speak publicly on the topic and spoke on condition of anonymity,

The Rev. Al Sharpton said the family of Garner, killed by a police chokehold this year, had no connection to the suspect and denounced the violence.

"Any use of the names of Eric Garner and Michael Brown in connection with any violence or killing of police, is reprehensible and against the pursuit of justice in both cases," Sharpton said. "We have stressed at every rally and march that anyone engaged in any violence is an enemy to the pursuit of justice for Eric Garner and Michael Brown."

The shootings come at a tense time. Police in New York are being criticized for their tactics following the death of Garner, who was stopped by police on suspicion of selling loose, untaxed cigarettes. Amateur video captured an officer wrapping his arm around Garner's neck and wrestling him to the ground. Garner was heard gasping, "I can't breathe" before he lost consciousness and later died.

"Our city is in mourning. Our hearts are heavy," said Mayor Bill de Blasio, who spoke softly with moist eyes. "It is an attack on all of us."

Demonstrators around the country have staged die-ins and other protests since a grand jury decided Dec. 3 not to indict the officer in Garner's death, a decision that closely followed a Missouri grand jury's refusal to indict a white officer in the fatal shooting of Brown, an unarmed black 18-year-old.

In a statement Saturday night, Attorney General Eric Holder condemned the shooting deaths as senseless and "an unspeakable act of barbarism."

Earlier Saturday, Bratton said, Brinsley went to the home of a former girlfriend in the Baltimore area and shot and wounded her. Police there said they noticed Brinsley posting to the woman's Instagram account about a threat to New York officers. Baltimore-area officials sent a warning flier to New York City police, who received it around the time of the shooting, Bratton said.

A block from the shooting site, a line of about eight police officers stood with a German shepherd blocking the taped-off street. Streets were blocked off even to pedestrians.

The president of the police officers union, Patrick Lynch, and Blasio have been locked in a public battle over treatment of officers following the grand jury's decision. Just days ago, Lynch suggested police officers sign a petition that demanded the mayor not attend their funerals should they die on the job.

The last shooting death of an NYPD officer came in December 2011, when 22-year veteran Peter Figoski responded to a report of a break-in at a Brooklyn apartment. He was shot in the face and killed by one of the suspects hiding in a side room when officers arrived. The triggerman, Lamont Pride, was convicted of murder and sentenced in 2013 to 45 years to life in prison.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Wow that is really sad and cafed up. Yet you don't here anyone complaining about this police shooting

No Indictments in Hwy. 212 Officer-Involved Shooting in Eden Prairie

http://kstp.com/news/stories/s3655425.shtml?cat=1

People are really messed up these days


----------



## qualitycut

Civil war 2 on the way. I have heard people i have known for years talk like i never have thought i would.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1906323 said:


> Civil war 2 on the way. I have heard people i have known for years talk like i never have thought i would.


I could actually see that happen


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1906309 said:


> So you think Friday is a no go on snow bro


I said nothing like that.......


----------



## unit28

Or did U......


----------



## unit28

Just look at the pc skies and where I told bill the axis lies


Sure looking dry attm coming off the twin sisters


----------



## unit28

For now,.......


----------



## unit28

Double post....


----------



## SnowGuy73

31° fog breezy


----------



## 1997chevy

Accu has me back at 4-8 Monday thru Tuesday


----------



## SnowGuy73

New is up to about an inch Tuesday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Still less than half otherwise.


----------



## BossPlow614

unit28;1906291 said:


> Never been to a game myself
> 
> Hope to this next season if the heat and drought isnt to bad


Hot & humid summer? Sounds good to me


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## banonea

Shot out of bed at 5am, remembered i left $5000.00 in cash in the center council of my truck.......still awake.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Idiots are protesting in Milwaukee now too. Nothing like waiting 9 months to get upset about a shooting!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yuhas says mix starting by noon.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS has me at 1-2" now Monday night.

Has me at "1-2"" for today.

All other is less than 1/2".


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yuhas starts again talking about Friday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nice out this morning!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yuhas has 100% next 3 days, 60% every other day on the 7 day.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Stacy has been bumped to 1-3" now for today. 

Is this a sign of things to come??


----------



## SnowGuy73

Cody basically says light on and off rain or snow next couple days accumulation mainly grass today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just about everyone is 1-2" at least now for today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nws upped me to less than one inch now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

And I'm now at 90% next couple days.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

All of my other totals have dropped for the rest of the week. I WAS at about 3.5" total on the hourly, now less than 2" by Wednesday, after a 1.5" on the hourly for today.


----------



## Bill1090

I'm up to 32* and it's only 730!


----------



## Bill1090

NWS app has me at all rain now.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1906323 said:


> Civil war 2 on the way. I have heard people i have known for years talk like i never have thought i would.


Think it is time to carry on the hip more often......


----------



## banonea

32 here, dry as a bone. Going to go and paint the fender on the wife's new car, go see if I can get a eye exam then do some xmas shopping since I haven't started......


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1906376 said:


> All of my other totals have dropped for the rest of the week. I WAS at about 3.5" total on the hourly, now less than 2" by Wednesday, after a 1.5" on the hourly for today.


The stated rates of .5" per hour is what will let it add up in these temps.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Raining here now.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1906314 said:


> And straight single guys probably dont have yorkies in shirts, just saying. ..


Dodged a bullet there. Glad you added single.


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1906382 said:


> Think it is time to carry on the hip more often......


This....... Just got a new pocket gun too


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1906393 said:


> Raining here now.


I was wonderingnif that was rain or snow on the radar. Looked a little heavy (yellow) to be snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Rain in Forest Lake.

Novak is posting changes.


----------



## starspangled6.0

Mix here by the governor's mansion. Weather Channel has us for 1-3" today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1906411 said:


> I was wonderingnif that was rain or snow on the radar. Looked a little heavy (yellow) to be snow.


Rain, pretty steady too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Serious rain in WBL.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1906433 said:


> Rain, pretty steady too.


Wish it was snow, would add up quick!


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1906410 said:


> This....... Just got a new pocket gun too


Not me, going to hind a good case for my .40


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got to HWY 36 / 35E, shoulders have started to turn slushy. Rain snow mix.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Back to rain @ 35E/94.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Heavy sleet in west st Paul now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Mauer chev inver grove.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1906421 said:


> Rain in Forest Lake.
> 
> Novak is posting changes.


So he says changing over faster to snow Monday, due to colder air.

Everyone else seems to think the opposite WTF?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1906463 said:


> Mauer chev inver grove.


Looking for a new one? Dad bought a 15 ltz yesterday. Almost identical to mine


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1906463 said:


> Mauer chev inver grove.


Crazy, just went past 494/52 and hardly rain.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Light snow/drizzle in Cottage Grove.


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1906442 said:


> Not me, going to hind a good case for my .40


Have that already.


----------



## Doughboy12

Just a 3 minute snow fall here and then nothing. Everything is soaking wet now.


----------



## Doughboy12

Check that....snowing like mad again.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snow expanding to the west on the radar.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1906466 said:


> Crazy, just went past 494/52 and hardly rain.


Seems to be just untreated lots getting white.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1906465 said:


> Looking for a new one? Dad bought a 15 ltz yesterday. Almost identical to mine


Not a Chevy, just passing through.


----------



## SnowGuy73

This is what daddy want!


----------



## starspangled6.0

I believe this storm system is bipolar. I'll share some of my prozac with it.


----------



## Doughboy12

starspangled6.0;1906483 said:


> I believe this storm system is bipolar. I'll share some of my prozac with it.


I don't know about bipolar but defiantly conflicted.


----------



## unit28

Sprinkles kcmbg



Attm


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1906482 said:


> This is what daddy want!


Ohh snazzy!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

DOT is plowing.


----------



## Bill1090

I think I'm going with nothing down here. Time to hit the bottle and drown my sorrows till I get excited about Fridays snow.


----------



## unit28

Upper air westerliers moving fast

Lower @850 coming from Neb and wrapping 


Watch the upper temps.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

Snow showers here


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1906486 said:


> Ohh snazzy!


Ya, I don't want leather though.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Rain and flakes at Ikea.


----------



## Bill1090

Starting to mist/sleet here.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

The light coating we got the other day is starting to melt


----------



## qualitycut

Wow nws sure changed their forecast.


----------



## ringahding1

qualitycut;1906505 said:


> Wow nws sure changed their forecast.


They got me @ 1-3" before 5pm, but the hourly shows .9" b4 5 pm SMH


----------



## qualitycut

ringahding1;1906509 said:


> They got me @ 1-3" before 5pm, but the hourly shows .9" b4 5 pm SMH


Ch 9 has a high of 37 today and it stays there all night


----------



## SnowGuy73

Back to sleet.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak says colder than expected...

Bring it!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1906513 said:


> Novak says colder than expected...
> 
> Bring it!


Yet my highs are all above 32 with today having the low at 35-37


----------



## banonea

Just mist here and 34......


----------



## Greenery

SSS Inc.;1906276 said:


> Well thanks for screwing up my chances of getting some inside info from Novak.


Why don't you just pay for his subscription.

Everybody wants somthing for free. Novaks friendship is worth more than that. Shoot maybe you could even be part of his little home movies.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1906518 said:


> Yet my highs are all above 32 with today having the low at 35-37


I don't know, I just report.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Rain sleet mix Shakopee.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak says he should know more by this evening.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1906535 said:


> Novak says he should know more by this evening.


(After NWS udates)


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1906535 said:


> Novak says he should know more by this evening.


Hmmm weird, who would think that closer to something you would know more info. Or during it lol


----------



## Green Grass

Raining in Buffalo


----------



## qualitycut

Snowing good here. Would be going out plowing soon if it stuck


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;1906537 said:


> (After NWS udates)


Novak says....
"It won't matter. We will be different. NWS has been trying to get ahead of everybody lately. They come out with totals way too soon. Hell, they already have said less than 1" for MSP."


----------



## SnowGuy73

Guy on a motorcycle on 21 in Shakopee....


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1906538 said:


> Hmmm weird, who would think that closer to something you would know more info. Or during it lol


The doctor knows!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1906553 said:


> Guy on a motorcycle on 21 in Shakopee....


Ummmmmmmmm


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1906556 said:


> Ummmmmmmmm


My thoughts were a little more colorful.


----------



## unit28

unit28;1905575 said:


> THE ECMWF HAS HELD GOOD CONTINUITY SINCE ITS 12Z/18 CYCLE...AND
> THE 00Z UKMET HAS ADJUSTED SLOWER FOR THIS CYCLE...TOWARD THE
> ECMWF. THERE HAS BEEN A SLOWING TREND SEEN IN THE ENSEMBLE
> SPAGHETTI HEIGHT PLOTS WHICH IS ALSO RELFECTED IN SOME OF THE
> DETERMINISTIC GUIDANCE. THIS IS TRUE WITH THE EVOLVING UPPER
> TROUGH AND SURFACE LOW EXPECTED TO MOVE OUT OF THE WEST AND ACROSS
> THE N-CNTRL U.S. ON MON. ENSEMBLE SPREAD IS SHRINKING BUT ENOUGH
> OF A SPREAD REMAINS TO KEEP CONFIDENCE A BIT BELOW AVERAGE.
> CURRENTLY A BLEND OF THE ECMWF/UKMET REPRESENTS THE BEST FIT TO
> THE EVOLVING PATTERN.
> 
> Oh boy


As ppsted before.....,
Oh boy


----------



## unit28

Yawwwn........


----------



## MNPLOWCO

banonea;1906158 said:


> Here is the newest project. ....picked this up for the wife for xmas. Got it for a song, 2002, 116,000 miles, paid $800.00 for it. They though there was more wrong with it that there was. I will have about $1500.00 into it when i am done. Wife has always wanted one.....


DANG BANO!!! HOW DO YOU DO IT??!!! A little elbow grease and a few
badge changes and "poof" You are amazing. You even chopped the top!
And in one night!!


----------



## snowman55

1/2" in ham lake roads are icy cars in ditch up and down 65. Time to shake some salt.


----------



## qualitycut

Paul douglas was right slushy accumulation


----------



## albhb3

MNPLOWCO;1906586 said:


> DANG BANO!!! HOW DO YOU DO IT??!!! A little elbow grease and a few
> badge changes and "poof" You are amazing. You even chopped the top!
> And in one night!!
> QUOTE]
> 
> that's some craftsmanship right there


----------



## albhb3

snowman55;1906588 said:


> 1/2" in ham lake roads are icy cars in ditch up and down 65. Time to shake some salt.


is it really that hard to drive


----------



## Camden

Aside from my gay brother in-law, not one flake up here today.


----------



## starspangled6.0

Slushy coating here at 94 and 61


----------



## unit28

snowman55;1906588 said:


> 1/2" in ham lake roads are icy cars in ditch up and down 65. Time to shake some salt.


Must be just south of cr22


----------



## Bill1090

Road temp 28* air temp 34* now.


----------



## starspangled6.0

Ain't going to be plowing anything today... When's the next best chance?


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;1906513 said:


> Novak says colder than expected...
> 
> Bring it!


Nope

He said December will be above average temps

few days ago if I remember


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1906596 said:


> Aside from my gay brother in-law, not one flake up here today.


Hahahah. ...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone see anything remotely close to sticking yet?

At Afton with the oldest on his new skis. Just turned back to rain here.

Been looking at the traffic cams, doesn't look like much anywhere other than MAYBE a salt run later?


----------



## albhb3

Camden;1906596 said:


> Aside from my gay brother in-law, not one flake up here today.


watch out he might toss your salad


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1906617 said:


> Anyone see anything remotely close to sticking yet?
> 
> At Afton with the oldest on his new skis. Just turned back to rain here.
> 
> Been looking at the traffic cams, doesn't look like much anywhere other than MAYBE a salt run later?


not in rosemount mixed headed to the dog park in 5


----------



## SnowGuy73

Norv!.......


----------



## Camden

SnowGuy73;1906622 said:


> Norv!.......


This is how they looked last week too.


----------



## olsonbro

Slushy coating here in Vadnais. Not really stacking up, and it's almost pure water. Rain today should wash it all away


----------



## qualitycut

olsonbro;1906628 said:


> Slushy coating here in Vadnais. Not really stacking up, and it's almost pure water. Rain today should wash it all away


Same here. ......


----------



## PremierL&L

SnowGuy73;1906622 said:


> Norv!.......


Skol Vikes! Let's keep it going.


----------



## TKLAWN

Camden;1906625 said:


> This is how they looked last week too.


don't they always?

NORV!!!!!!


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1906617 said:


> Anyone see anything remotely close to sticking yet?
> 
> At Afton with the oldest on his new skis. Just turned back to rain here.
> 
> Been looking at the traffic cams, doesn't look like much anywhere other than MAYBE a salt run later?


Sticking I st croix, polk plow trucks were out at 10:30. Spotty roads to osceola, all covered unless salt down. Maybe half inch total which was a mixture of slush at the bottom and snow on top. That was 2 hrs ago. Has been snowing since but temps have gone up.

Guessing your tf school will be fine.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Not much in Tonka town. Wet roads, rain with a bit of sleet. Soggy Gray.
Time for a little Holiday cheer.Thumbs Upxysport


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1906625 said:


> This is how they looked last week too.


No say like that!


----------



## SnowGuy73

MNPLOWCO;1906635 said:


> Not much in Tonka town. Wet roads, rain with a bit of sleet. Soggy Gray.
> Time for a little Holiday cheer.Thumbs Upxysport


About the same here too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Norv!......


----------



## PremierL&L

SnowGuy73;1906647 said:


> Norv!......


Teddy, Teddy


----------



## gmcdan

Another police officer shot killed in florida early morning no details yet .


----------



## SnowGuy73

Good for wpd for calling them out on this.


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;1906657 said:


> Good for wpd for calling them out on this.


that's racist


----------



## albhb3

gmcdan;1906649 said:


> Another police officer shot killed in florida early morning no details yet .


sad 
everyone should be watching there backs and be carrying something or another


----------



## Camden

That's a touchdown!

Teddy strikes again!

NORV!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Mid 30's and light mist down here. All the light snow that fell last week has melted. 

NWS app says a total of 1/2" for me the whole week. If that's the case and anyone needs help I might as well offer my services.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bull cafe!

That's in!


----------



## albhb3

Camden;1906673 said:


> That's a touchdown!
> 
> Teddy strikes again!
> 
> NORV!!!!!!!!!!!!!


is it the 2nd half yet the collapse is coming:laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1906675 said:


> Mid 30's and light mist down here. All the light snow that fell last week has melted.
> 
> NWS app says a total of 1/2" for me the whole week. If that's the case and anyone needs help I might as well offer my services.


I think we are all in the less than inch


----------



## PremierL&L

Camden;1906673 said:


> That's a touchdown!
> 
> Teddy strikes again!
> 
> NORV!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Refs ruining the game that will haunt us..


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1906678 said:


> I think we are all in the less than inch


I know I am, sucks!


----------



## SnowGuy73

PremierL&L;1906679 said:


> Refs ruining the game that will haunt us..


Agreed.......


----------



## albhb3

PremierL&L;1906679 said:


> Refs ruining the game that will haunt us..


you guys need to stop it with the refs


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1906678 said:


> I think we are all in the less than inch


apparently cco said 14+on Monday last night at some point


----------



## cbservicesllc

Best I have is around 1 in Tuesday... everything else is less than 1/2...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1906678 said:


> I think we are all in the less than inch


OK. But one never knows. The Thanksgiving snow I was at 2" and got 6". Thought I'd put it out there


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1906689 said:


> apparently cco said 14+on Monday last night at some point


Yea probably said if it would be all snow thats what we would get. They have been on the low end for days


----------



## jimslawnsnow

albhb3;1906689 said:


> apparently cco said 14+on Monday last night at some point


14 degrees maybe. Early and late week storms are a bust so they need to talk about something for ratings. People are going crazy renting hotel rooms because of all the snow coming Friday.

Or are you talking tomorrow? I have a high of 38 tomorrow


----------



## Camden

This video is fantastic. Anoka County Law Enforcement.






(There's an F-word so be aware of that)


----------



## banonea

MNPLOWCO;1906586 said:


> DANG BANO!!! HOW DO YOU DO IT??!!! A little elbow grease and a few
> badge changes and "poof" You are amazing. You even chopped the top!
> And in one night!!


I wish.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1906697 said:


> This video is fantastic. Anoka County Law Enforcement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (There's an F-word so be aware of that)


Agreed......


----------



## MM&L

albhb3;1906685 said:


> you guys need to stop it with the refs


You must be watching a different game.


----------



## albhb3

Camden;1906697 said:


> This video is fantastic. Anoka County Law Enforcement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (There's an F-word so be aware of that)


that was great unfortunately the one guy died close to the beginning


----------



## Camden

Here we go again. Thanks refs!


----------



## albhb3

MM&L;1906706 said:


> You must be watching a different game.


blah blah blah the refs the refs the refs waaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh the refs must hate mn giving them that holding penalty against Miami


----------



## PremierL&L

albhb3;1906711 said:


> blah blah blah the refs the refs the refs waaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh the refs must hate mn giving them that holding penalty against Miami


Doesn't really make up for free first downs penalties are 7 to 2 right now I'd say that's a little lopsided


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer,
The box fits with no mods.... #Unexpected.
Need one more J-bolt and cut some rubber for the rails and floor. Should be done today.
Thanks.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1906350 said:


> NWS has me at 1-2" now Monday night.
> 
> Has me at "1-2"" for today.
> 
> All other is less than 1/2".


I don't have anything for today


----------



## SnowGuy73

Here we go.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Here we go again....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sharpie released a statement about the murdered cops.


----------



## MM&L

albhb3;1906711 said:


> blah blah blah the refs the refs the refs waaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh the refs must hate mn giving them that holding penalty against Miami


Hahaha...oh ok


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1906731 said:


> Sharpie released a statement about the murdered cops.


http://conservativetribune.com/sharpton-statement-nypd-cops/


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;1906734 said:


> http://conservativetribune.com/sharpton-statement-nypd-cops/


come on you can do better than that don't stoop to that level


----------



## unit28

Polarismalibu;1906720 said:


> I don't have anything for today


And the dry air for friday looks to move in with ps skies


----------



## albhb3

the lions are gonna loose to the bears bwahahaha


----------



## SnowGuy73

Is that 3 sacks and 2 interceptions today now?


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;1906745 said:


> Is that 3 sacks and 2 interceptions today now?


at least that jv QB manzel is out


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://conservativetribune.com/sharpton-statement-nypd-cops/


----------



## albhb3

your late to the party


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1906747 said:


> at least that jv QB manzel is out


Oh?..........


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1906750 said:


> http://conservativetribune.com/sharpton-statement-nypd-cops/


Thanks, mine wouldn't work.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Norv!.......


----------



## CityGuy

And going for 2 is......


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;1906764 said:


> Norv!.......


I told you there gonna fold in the 2nd the vikes wouldn't prove me wrong


----------



## SnowGuy73

These reviews suck!


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1906769 said:


> I told you there gonna fold in the 2nd the vikes wouldn't prove me wrong


Huh?............


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1906766 said:


> And going for 2 is......


Where you been hiding?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1906772 said:


> Where you been hiding?


Tape and mud


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;1906774 said:


> Tape and mud


Taking 5 for a cold one


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;1906766 said:


> And going for 2 is......


hahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## CityGuy

Let's try this again.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1906774 said:


> Tape and mud


Fun!.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1906776 said:


> Taking 5 for a cold one


Good plan.


----------



## albhb3

you gotta be bleeping me


----------



## CityGuy

And he is in....


----------



## SnowGuy73

More flags.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1906782 said:


> Fun!.......


It's not bad


----------



## CityGuy

Eject the #50. Time for the NFL to take charge.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1906790 said:


> It's not bad


You can have it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1906792 said:


> Eject the #50. Time for the NFL to take charge.


Settle down, it's football.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Greenery;1906527 said:


> Why don't you just pay for his subscription.
> 
> Everybody wants somthing for free. Novaks friendship is worth more than that. Shoot maybe you could even be part of his little home movies.


Ah..........no.


----------



## CityGuy

MN ball..............


----------



## SnowGuy73

Vikings get lucky today.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1906794 said:


> Settle down, it's football.


That slapping, pushing, dancing crap always gets me mad.

Give the ball to the ref and go to your sideline or what ever.


----------



## CityGuy

Touchdown..................


----------



## Camden

This is cafe'ing awesome!


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1906801 said:


> That slapping, pushing, dancing crap always gets me mad.
> 
> Give the ball to the ref and go to your sideline or what ever.


You better have two beers.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Norv!......


----------



## albhb3

GO PACK GO best devision in the NFC?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1906805 said:


> You better have two beers.


Too late.

On 3


----------



## PremierL&L

SnowGuy73;1906806 said:


> Norv!......


Bout time karma works in our favor!!!

Zimm!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1906809 said:


> Too late.
> 
> On 3


Haha. Nice!


----------



## SnowGuy73

PremierL&L;1906810 said:


> Bout time karma works in our favor!!!
> 
> Zimm!!!


Karma, luck, whatever. ..


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;1906805 said:


> You better have two beers.


at least with that mindset


----------



## Camden

Check out this stat. Drew Brees was sacked for a 92 yard loss. Ever seen that before??


----------



## albhb3

IM going to chipotle and im assuming your all rooting for the pack next weekend


----------



## albhb3

Camden;1906818 said:


> Check out this stat. Drew Brees was sacked for a 92 yard loss. Ever seen that before??


naw fumbled and returned that long typo


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1906818 said:


> Check out this stat. Drew Brees was sacked for a 92 yard loss. Ever seen that before??


Haha.

Damn!


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1906818 said:


> Check out this stat. Drew Brees was sacked for a 92 yard loss. Ever seen that before??


Serves him right.


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;1906826 said:


> Serves him right.


hes pretty much a jerk


----------



## SnowGuy73

Apparently sharpie is getting death threats.... Bull cafe!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1906831 said:


> Apparently sharpie is getting death threats.... Bull cafe!


Always looking for new ways to play the victim!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Oh boy......


----------



## CityGuy

And there goes the game.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1906831 said:


> Apparently sharpie is getting death threats.... Bull cafe!


Unfortunately only threats


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1906839 said:


> Unfortunately only threats


Agreed......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Jesus.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Come on!!!!!...


----------



## CityGuy

And there is the game.


----------



## SSS Inc.

A safety?????


----------



## Camden

They invent new ways to lose every season.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1906840 said:


>


Looks like nws ....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1906853 said:


> They invent new ways to lose every season.


The wife just said the exact same thing!

Lol.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1906854 said:


> Looks like nws ....


Did they post too?

I didn't see theirs.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Really Zimmer?

Just let the game end!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Lions won!


----------



## IDST

I'm going to the packer lions game next weekend. 30 of us going myself wife and one cousin are vikes fans the rest are packer fans. Should be fun. looks to be cold though


----------



## SnowGuy73

jagext;1906869 said:


> I'm going to the packer lions game next weekend. 30 of us going myself wife and one cousin are vikes fans the rest are packer fans. Should be fun. looks to be cold though


Lucky!.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Well, time to hang more Christmas lights!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1906856 said:


> Did they post too?
> 
> I didn't see theirs.


What Novak posted is basically what JohnDee posted two days ago.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1906865 said:


> Lions won!


Lets go Lions!!


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1906839 said:


> Unfortunately only threats





SnowGuy73;1906843 said:


> Agreed......


Really? You want to see someone murdered because you don't agree with what he says? I can't stand to listen to the idiot for more than 2 seconds either, but that's pretty ****** up. That kind of mentality is about as un-American as it gets and is right at home with Pol Pot, Stalin, Hitler, and just about every backwards country in the Middle East.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1906880 said:


> Really? You want to see someone murdered because you don't agree with what he says? I can't stand to listen to the idiot for more than 2 seconds either, but that's pretty ****** up. That kind of mentality is about as un-American as it gets and is right at home with Pol Pot, Stalin, Hitler, and just about every backwards country in the Middle East.


Good point.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1906880 said:


> Really? You want to see someone murdered because you don't agree with what he says? I can't stand to listen to the idiot for more than 2 seconds either, but that's pretty ****** up. That kind of mentality is about as un-American as it gets and is right at home with Pol Pot, Stalin, Hitler, and just about every backwards country in the Middle East.


Well when you consider how his actions have cost others their lives and property, business lively hood ect. Yeah i do. It was more a tounge in check but i wouldn't be upset about it.


----------



## Greenery

SSS Inc.;1906888 said:


> Good point.


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1906898 said:


> Well when you consider how his actions have cost others their lives and property, business lively hood ect. Yeah i do. It was more a tounge in check but i wouldn't be upset about it.


What "actions" has he taken that's done those things?

I'm not upset at all. I just don't understand where that mindset comes from.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1906874 said:


> Lets go Lions!!


This.......


----------



## CityGuy

My new plow truck.


----------



## Greenery

CityGuy;1906907 said:


> My new plow truck.


You'll need a Toyota for that plow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1906880 said:


> Really? You want to see someone murdered because you don't agree with what he says? I can't stand to listen to the idiot for more than 2 seconds either, but that's pretty ****** up. That kind of mentality is about as un-American as it gets and is right at home with Pol Pot, Stalin, Hitler, and just about every backwards country in the Middle East.


Your right, I'm sorry I offended you.......


----------



## SSS Inc.

Greenery;1906902 said:


>


.................


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1906907 said:


> My new plow truck.


Is that your truck in the picture?


----------



## Camden

SnowGuy73;1906920 said:


> Is that your truck in the picture?


No, that was taken right here in Little Falls last week at the Falls Plows plant.


----------



## CityGuy

Greenery;1906913 said:


> You'll need a Toyota for that plow.


Not a chance. Chevy is the only truck that will carry that.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1906920 said:


> Is that your truck in the picture?


Not mine. Need a crew.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I think you guys are trying to post this.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1906921 said:


> No, that was taken right here in Little Falls last week at the Falls Plows plant.


Haha. Nice!


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1906923 said:


> Not mine. Need a crew.


I was going to say it looks 2wd.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1906905 said:


> What "actions" has he taken that's done those things?
> 
> I'm not upset at all. I just don't understand where that mindset comes from.


cause he doesnt get people riled up and have an influence on how they act? Getting them riled up at Ferguson ect. Hes a race baiting pos. Everyone can have there own opinion, do i actually sit there and hope someone kills him, no i dont and i think you may have jumped the gun on your post.

Al is as unAmerican as it gets.


----------



## OC&D

SnowGuy73;1906917 said:


> Your right, I'm sorry I offended you.......


I'm not offended. You can say and believe whatever you want. I was simply questioning if that's really how you felt. But if you'd prefer to cop by claiming I'm offended instead of trying to engage in some meaningful discourse, that's OK. I sure posts of more than 12 words might be a little much for you.


----------



## SnowGuy73

OC&D;1906928 said:


> I'm not offended. You can say and believe whatever you want. I was simply questioning if that's really how you felt. But if you'd prefer to cop by claiming I'm offended instead of trying to engage in some meaningful discourse, that's OK. I sure posts of more than 12 words might be a little much for you.


Alright......

I'm sorry you took my tongue and cheek comment seriously and thought that I was actually wishing harm to someone.

Better?


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;1906932 said:


> Alright......
> 
> I'm sorry you took my tongue and cheek comment seriously and thought that I was actually wishing harm sponsored someone.
> 
> Better?


I think someone forgot this is the internet:laughing::laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

guy73;1906932 said:


> Alright......
> 
> I'm sorry you took my tongue and cheek comment seriously and thought that I was actually wishing harm sponsored someone.
> 
> Better?


Exactly, mine was too


----------



## qualitycut

A lot of people jumping on people in here lately, everyone getting bored or something?


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1906938 said:


> I think someone forgot this is the internet:laughing::laughing:


Agreed ..........


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1906939 said:


> Exactly, mine was too


I kinda assumed that, that is why I agreed with you...


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1906942 said:


> A lot of people jumping on people in here lately, everyone getting bored or something?


I haven't jumped on anyone, and I should be the most bored of everyone here.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1906942 said:


> A lot of people jumping on people in here lately, everyone getting bored or something?


We need snow... everything is melting here.. 34... In other news the NWS accumulation has certainly crept up on the meteogram


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1906927 said:


> cause he doesnt get people riled up and have an influence on how they act? Getting them riled up at Ferguson ect. Hes a race baiting pos. Everyone can have there own opinion, do i actually sit there and hope someone kills him, no i dont and i think you may have jumped the gun on your post.
> 
> Al is as unAmerican as it gets.


I guess I see it differently. I come from the mentality that everyone is responsible for their own actions--personal responsibility. In the end, everyone who destroyed and looted made a personal choice to act that way. May his words have influenced them? Sure. But that's the same tired argument that people make saying that movies, or music, or video games cause people to commit mass shootings, etc, and so we should outlaw those things, or the "if so-and-so told you to jump off a bridge would you do it?" I'm a constitutionalist, which means that free speech is exactly that, free, even when I don't agree with it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1906951 said:


> We need snow... everything is melting here.. 34... In other news the NWS accumulation has certainly crept up on the meteogram


36° here. All the snow is gone.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I just want to take this opportunity to wish everyone an early Merry Christmas. Take a deep breath, have a cocktail and stare at your Christmas tree for two minutes. Then come back and we'll chat about the weather.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1906942 said:


> A lot of people jumping on people in here lately, everyone getting bored or something?


naw that cant be it they must be stressed from shopping or being hassled by protesters at the mall


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1906942 said:


> A lot of people jumping on people in here lately, everyone getting bored or something?


Extremely bored here


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;1906955 said:


> I just want to take this opportunity to wish everyone an early Merry Christmas. Take a deep breath, have a cocktail and stare at your Christmas tree for two minutes Then come back and we'll chat about the weather.


How dare you push Christmas on me HUMBUG


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1906951 said:


> We need snow... everything is melting here.. 34... In other news the NWS accumulation has certainly crept up on the meteogram


Sure did. Must be on board with 4". They seem to drag it out too long though. Pretty generic timing I suppose.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1906955 said:


> I just want to take this opportunity to wish everyone an early Merry Christmas. Take a deep breath, have a cocktail and stare at your Christmas tree for two minutes. Then come back and we'll chat about the weather.


But I'm outside drinking and hanging lights....

I can't see my tree..... 36° drizzle calm.


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1906962 said:


> How dare you push Christmas on me HUMBUG


Here we go......


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1906965 said:


> But I'm outside drinking and hanging lights....
> 
> I can't see my tree..... 36° drizzle calm.


That counts too.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1906953 said:


> I guess I see it differently. I come from the mentality that everyone is responsible for their own actions--personal responsibility. In the end, everyone who destroyed and looted made a personal choice to act that way. May his words have influenced them? Sure. But that's the same tired argument that people make saying that movies, or music, or video games cause people to commit mass shootings, etc, and so we should outlaw those things, or the "if so-and-so told you to jump off a bridge would you do it?" I'm a constitutionalist, which means that free speech is exactly that, free, even when I don't agree with it.


I agree, my comment was tounge in cheek and you just kinda jumped on us.


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;1906962 said:


> How dare you push Christmas on me HUMBUG


You can take your Humbug attitude and shove it down your throat. Then grab a mop (because that's all your good for) and clean up all the cafe on the floor after I kick it out of you.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1906968 said:


> That counts too.


Way ahead of you then!


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1906942 said:


> A lot of people jumping on people in here lately, everyone getting bored or something?





cbservicesllc;1906951 said:


> We need snow... everything is melting here.. 34... In other news the NWS accumulation has certainly crept up on the meteogram





SnowGuy73;1906954 said:


> 36° here. All the snow is gone.





Polarismalibu;1906960 said:


> Extremely bored here


All of This!!!!!!

This weather BLOWS!!!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1906955 said:


> I just want to take this opportunity to wish everyone an early Merry Christmas. Take a deep breath, have a cocktail and stare at your Christmas tree for two minutes. Then come back and we'll chat about the weather.


Be politically correct.

Happy Holidays


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1906974 said:


> Be politically correct.
> 
> Happy Holidays


Not happening. I hate the phrase happy holidays. Screw that noise.


----------



## OC&D

albhb3;1906938 said:


> I think someone forgot this is the internet:laughing::laughing:


That's right. I forgot the part where I'm allowed to say whatever I want to anyone I want because my morals stop as soon as I log on. What's Novak have to say these days?


----------



## qualitycut

So my nws totals are jumping, couple 1-2 on there


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1906855 said:


> The wife just said the exact same thing!
> 
> Lol.


The wife? When did you get married?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1906979 said:


> So my nws totals are jumping, couple 1-2 on there


They are up to 4" on the Meteogram. The NAM and GFS are holding steady as well.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1906979 said:


> So my nws totals are jumping, couple 1-2 on there


Same here now.....maybe there's still hope!


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;1906971 said:


> You can take your Humbug attitude and shove it down your throat. Then grab a mop (because that's all your good for) and clean up all the cafe on the floor after I kick it out of you.


well don't incite a mob mentality around here someone might take you serious


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1906977 said:


> Not happening. I hate the phrase happy holidays. Screw that noise.


Season's Greetings!


----------



## albhb3

OC&D;1906978 said:


> That's right. I forgot the part where I'm allowed to say whatever I want to anyone I want because my morals stop as soon as I log on. What's Novak have to say these days?


he asked how to copy/paste other peoples work and then claim them for his own


----------



## NorthernProServ

Accu. is at 3-6"


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1906986 said:


> Season's Greetings!


Merry Christmas!


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm up to 1-2" tomorrow night and 1-2" Tuesday day.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1906980 said:


> The wife? When did you get married?


I didn't. Just call her that at times.


----------



## albhb3

NorthernProServ;1906990 said:


> Accu. is at 3-6"


right.......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1906994 said:


> I didn't. Just call her that at times.


Must a got some?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1906977 said:


> Not happening. I hate the phrase happy holidays. Screw that noise.


I say it to my Jewish customers and after Christmas being technically new years is a holiday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1906997 said:


> Must a got some?


Ha!

We live together, might as well be married in that department!


----------



## qualitycut

Now its down on the actual site.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Chicken Fettuccine Alfredo for dinner.


----------



## Greenery

SnowGuy73;1906920 said:


> Is that your truck in the picture?


Ahh I thought you posted the truck/plow pic hence the Toyota comment, but it was the copycatguy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1907002 said:


> Now its down on the actual site.


That will change.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1907005 said:


> Ahh I thought you posted the truck/plow pic hence the Toyota comment, but it was the copycatguy.


I'm confused here.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1906999 said:


> Ha!
> 
> We live together, might as well be married in that department!


7 years and it happened


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1907009 said:


> 7 years and it happened


Check your state laws.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1906955 said:


> I just want to take this opportunity to wish everyone an early Merry Christmas. Take a deep breath, have a cocktail and stare at your Christmas tree for two minutes. Then come back and we'll chat about the weather.


Thank you .... To you and yours too.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1907011 said:


> Check your state laws.


That's what I read on the internet so it must be true. :laughing:


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;1906990 said:


> Accu. is at 3-6"


That's from tonight threw Wednesday


----------



## Camden

OC&D;1906953 said:


> I guess I see it differently. I come from the mentality that everyone is responsible for their own actions--personal responsibility. In the end, everyone who destroyed and looted made a personal choice to act that way. May his words have influenced them? Sure. But that's the same tired argument that people make saying that movies, or music, or video games cause people to commit mass shootings, etc, and so we should outlaw those things, or the "if so-and-so told you to jump off a bridge would you do it?" I'm a constitutionalist, which means that free speech is exactly that, free, even when I don't agree with it.


I see your point. But guys like Sharpton and Jackson prey on the weak minded and uneducated. They share some personal responsibility for taking advantage of that. (Not from a legal standpoint but from an ethical one.) The press has blame in that as well by continually giving those guys a pulpit to speak from.

I'll tell you what, the evolution of social media has set our country's moral compass back 1000 years. It's so easy for misinformation to spread like wildfire that it's impossible to stay on top of it.

What's the answer? I don't really know. It'd be nice if Obama would hop off the "Black lives don't matter" train I know that.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1906977 said:


> Not happening. I hate the phrase happy holidays. Screw that noise.


***Like***
Remember, like it or not this IS a religious Holliday not just a gift giving thing.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1907014 said:


> That's what I read on the internet so it must be true. :laughing:


It was abolished in the 50s or something like that.

I did my research! Haha.


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;1907014 said:


> That's what I read on the internet so it must be true. :laughing:


Id take it as 100%fact


----------



## jimslawnsnow

11 shows an inch for me and non for bano. Looked like an inch for most of the metro


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1907017 said:


> ***Like***
> Remember, like it or not this IS a religious Holliday not just a gift giving thing.


There's a reason for the season.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1907030 said:


> 11 shows an inch for me and non for bano. Looked like an inch for most of the metro


For tonight or through Wednesday


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1907030 said:


> 11 shows an inch for me and non for bano. Looked like an inch for most of the metro


For when?.


----------



## BossPlow614

Boom! NWS has posted totals for tomorrow night & Tuesday! Finally!!!! Let's hope it happens & sticks!! 1-3 Monday night, 1-2 Tuesday, & less than 1" possible Tuesday night.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dallas might win this game...


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1907039 said:


> Boom! NWS has posted totals for tomorrow night & Tuesday! Finally!!!! Let's hope it happens & sticks!! 1-3 Monday night, 1-2 Tuesday, & less than 1" possible Tuesday night.


I'd take it! Get everything wrapped up in time for Fondue!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1907044 said:


> I'd take it! Get everything wrapped up in time for Fondue!


Man that's was a low blow to him lol


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1907030 said:


> 11 shows an inch for me and non for bano. Looked like an inch for most of the metro


I think they're the outlier at this point...


----------



## qualitycut

Im thinking nws will be close on totals but not that much will accumulate


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1907044 said:


> I'd take it! Get everything wrapped up in time for Fondue!


Haha. We changed it up to do fondue with my immediate family on Christmas Eve. Used to be with my dad's side of the family on Christmas Day, it's not the soup & salad bs this year, I believe a Chipotle style dinner theme? It changes each year now. I actually hope we get a foot of snow starting Christmas Eve & go all day Christmas Day so I don't have to deal with the non traditional dinner.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1907047 said:


> I think they're the outlier at this point...


I wonder which model they used of their four they like to post on Facebook.


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1907050 said:


> Haha. We changed it up to do fondue with my immediate family on Christmas Eve. Used to be with my dad's side of the family on Christmas Day, it's not the soup & salad bs this year, I believe a Chipotle style dinner theme? It changes each year now. I actually hope we get a foot of snow starting Christmas Eve & go all day Christmas Day so I don't have to deal with the non traditional dinner.


Glad you're bringing it back. My siblings and I used to get together on Newyears and had a new theme every year. That was fun but not sure on Christmas.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1907052 said:


> I wonder which model they used of their four they like to post on Facebook.


Well not the NAM, GFS or ECMWF. Those three all have more than an inch of snow. Like NWS said in their discussion the Ecmwf drags it out into Tuesday night.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1907056 said:


> Well not the NAM, GFS or ECMWF. Those three all have more than an inch of snow. Like NWS said in their discussion the Ecmwf drags it out into Tuesday night.


Their own microcast maybe?


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1907056 said:


> Well not the NAM, GFS or ECMWF. Those three all have more than an inch of snow. Like NWS said in their discussion the Ecmwf drags it out into Tuesday night.


My gfs and nam are pushing to 
6am tue


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1907037 said:


> For when?.


Til wed 8 am. Said it should be well over by then. 5 said snow to the nw tonight is changing to rain


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1907066 said:


> Til wed 8 am. Said it should be well over by then. 5 said snow to the nw tonight is changing to rain


Copy that.


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1907054 said:


> Glad you're bringing it back. My siblings and I used to get together on Newyears and had a new theme every year. That was fun but not sure on Christmas.


Definitely. We started the fondue on Christmas Eve last year since it wasn't happening on Christmas Day anymore.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1907065 said:


> My gfs and nam are pushing to
> 6am tue


Mine too. I guess I should have clarified the timing. NWS metnioned the Ecmwf has about .4" precip for us on Tuesday. But anywho his question was which model so not sure what else they use in their graphics but I have seen NAM, GFS, "Euro" before.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Rain stopped here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1907070 said:


> Rain stopped here.


Looks like more coming from the sw.


----------



## Bill1090

Well at least the graphic is festive. http://www.crh.noaa.gov/wxstory.php?site=arx


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1907072 said:


> Looks like more coming from the sw.


Yea i was supposed to have 1-2 inches already if i remember nws from earlier


----------



## OC&D

Camden;1907016 said:


> I see your point. But guys like Sharpton and Jackson prey on the weak minded and uneducated. They share some personal responsibility for taking advantage of that. (Not from a legal standpoint but from an ethical one.) The press has blame in that as well by continually giving those guys a pulpit to speak from.
> 
> I'll tell you what, the evolution of social media has set our country's moral compass back 1000 years. It's so easy for misinformation to spread like wildfire that it's impossible to stay on top of it.
> 
> What's the answer? I don't really know. It'd be nice if Obama would hop off the "Black lives don't matter" train I know that.


I had only one point: No one deserves to die for something they say or believe.

The culpability of a pundit in the actions of others can be argued endlessly, but it's always a slippery slope, and can only result in the loss of freedom. I see our problems as being much larger than these issues of race, or gun rights, or abortion, etc. I think the single largest hurdle we face is returning to a democracy in which our elected leaders seek to represent the citizens, and not the special interests lining their pockets. They've systemically disenfranchised us, and we stand by with our thumbs up our asses arguing about nonsense hot button topics which we're spoon fed by the media, effectively distracting us from what's really happening.

A nice mist here, btw--gotta stay on topic.


----------



## unit28

Anyone with a 48hr map of the 500mb vorticity
should check it


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1907088 said:


> Anyone with a 48hr map of the 500mb vorticity
> should check it


Can you explain


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1907082 said:


> Yea i was supposed to have 1-2 inches already if i remember nws from earlier


I wouldn't have minded that. About 3" today and another 3" or so tomorrow.


----------



## Bill1090

Totals from NWS La Crosse: https://m.facebook.com/NWSLaCrosse/...55777673909/819713224738158/?type=1&source=46


----------



## Bill1090

Up to 38* now. Warmest it's been all day.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1907099 said:


> Totals from NWS La Crosse: https://m.facebook.com/NWSLaCrosse/...55777673909/819713224738158/?type=1&source=46


Needs to slide south and west.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1907105 said:


> Up to 38* now. Warmest it's been all day.


37° here...


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1907106 said:


> Needs to slide south and west.


Yes it does.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1907092 said:


> Can you explain


Shows it all dpne by 6pm tue 
Also shows a nice split around metro

Not holding any promise of this


----------



## SnowGuy73

Got really foggy here now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1907112 said:


> Also shows a nice split around metro


Sounds about right.


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;1907106 said:


> Needs to slide south and west.


I see it could go west, then
straight north dry slot then head ne
For the most part


----------



## Bill1090

Winds really picking up now.


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1907112 said:


> Shows it all dpne by 6pm tue
> Also shows a nice split around metro
> 
> Not holding any promise of this


Holy crap! I understood that, lol.


----------



## qualitycut

Any of you weather guys seeing much for Fri?


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1907124 said:


> Holy crap! I understood that, lol.


I think that's the first post I have ever understood everything from him


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1907088 said:


> Anyone with a 48hr map of the 500mb vorticity
> should check it





unit28;1907112 said:


> Shows it all dpne by 6pm tue
> Also shows a nice split around metro
> 
> Not holding any promise of this


Is that from the GFS?


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1907116 said:


> I see it could go west, then
> straight north dry slot then head ne
> For the most part


All the negativity that's in this town sucks!


----------



## ringahding1

unit28;1907112 said:


> Shows it all dpne by 6pm tue
> Also shows a nice split around metro
> 
> Not holding any promise of this


What does Friday look like?


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1907141 said:


> All the negativity that's in this town sucks!


Shakopee?
It makes the greatest town,city in the world lousy.

Quote :Rick Pitino


----------



## Polarismalibu

So when is this hockey game happening SSS and doughboy


----------



## SnowGuy73

Raining again.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1907181 said:


> Raining again.


Really puts ya in the Christmas Spirit huh


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;1907141 said:


> All the negativity that's in this town sucks!


Plains and Upper Midwest where wintry precipitation is expected. The
system at hand is not forecast to get the best moisture support given a
boundary along the Gulf Coast will rob some of the incoming moisture
transport.

However, the upper system is expected to be slow moving which
should allow a longer time for snowfall accumulations. The WPC winter
weather graphics suggest a widespread axis of 4 to 6 inches of snow
anywhere from South Dakota eastward into Minnesota and Northern
Wisconsin/Upper Peninsula of Michigan.


----------



## Polarismalibu

unit28;1907184 said:


> Plains and Upper Midwest where wintry precipitation is expected. The
> system at hand is not forecast to get the best moisture support given a
> boundary along the Gulf Coast will rob some of the incoming moisture
> transport.
> 
> However, the upper system is expected to be slow moving which
> should allow a longer time for snowfall accumulations. The WPC winter
> weather graphics suggest a widespread axis of 4 to 6 inches of snow
> anywhere from South Dakota eastward into Minnesota and Northern
> Wisconsin/Upper Peninsula of Michigan.


That's for Monday-Tuesday???


----------



## unit28

Tuesday..........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

ringahding1;1907168 said:


> What does Friday look like?


did you have a paul or paulie work for you a few years back? now on his own


----------



## Camden

The guy who runs this site just started following me on Twitter --> http://www.boknowsweather.com/

I don't know if he's any good or not but it's another resource.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;1907207 said:


> The guy who runs this site just started following me on Twitter --> http://www.boknowsweather.com/
> 
> I don't know if he's any good or not but it's another resource.


did you ever check into that tower I pm'ed you about


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1907133 said:


> Is that from the GFS?


Spaghetti

They all will track simillar
give or take couple mi


----------



## jimslawnsnow

...the gfs holds a deformation band further northwest
through tuesday with a dry slot overtaking much of southern mn. I
find this dry slot difficult to believe due to the placement of the
low at that time. Also...the gfs has been rather inconsistent as of
late...so not as confident in this dry slot working out on tuesday.


The next precip chance comes on thursday night when another low
pressure area moves through. At this time...the ec keeps the low
south of our area and spreads snow through southern minnesota. The
gfs meanwhile...brings the directly through central minnesota...with
no accumulating snow in southern mn. The parallel gfs
though...looks closer the ec. Kept the blended pops in the forecast
for now for this period.

Its becoming more and more likely we`ll see an arctic air instruction
next weekend...so confidence is high we`ll have colder than normal
temperatures by that time.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1907183 said:


> Really puts ya in the Christmas Spirit huh


Bad enough it doesn't feel like Christmas then add in the lack of snow and yeah.

This sucks!


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1907184 said:


> Plains and Upper Midwest where wintry precipitation is expected. The
> system at hand is not forecast to get the best moisture support given a
> boundary along the Gulf Coast will rob some of the incoming moisture
> transport.
> 
> However, the upper system is expected to be slow moving which
> should allow a longer time for snowfall accumulations. The WPC winter
> weather graphics suggest a widespread axis of 4 to 6 inches of snow
> anywhere from South Dakota eastward into Minnesota and Northern
> Wisconsin/Upper Peninsula of Michigan.


4-6" I like!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1907207 said:


> The guy who runs this site just started following me on Twitter --> http://www.boknowsweather.com/
> 
> I don't know if he's any good or not but it's another resource.


You're big time now!

Congratulations.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Did I miss something? I didn't think it was getting cold tonight. I just saw three mn dot trucks salting 35w [email protected] H, 610/j and 10/foley


----------



## Polarismalibu

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1907232 said:


> Did I miss something? I didn't think it was getting cold tonight. I just saw three mn dot trucks salting 35w [email protected] H, 610/j and 10/foley


The low is only 35°


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1907226 said:


> Bad enough it doesn't feel like Christmas then add in the lack of snow and yeah.
> 
> This sucks!


Yeah time went by fast this year!


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1907232 said:


> Did I miss something? I didn't think it was getting cold tonight. I just saw three mn dot trucks salting 35w [email protected] H, 610/j and 10/foley


Yea, the waste of tax dollars. Thought you knew better!


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;1907215 said:


> did you ever check into that tower I pm'ed you about


Yes I did. They said "We'll look into it and get back to you". Crickets ever since. I figured I'd wait to follow up once a significant storm is on the way, that seems to be what it takes to get any action.


----------



## Camden

SnowGuy73;1907230 said:


> You're big time now!
> 
> Congratulations.


Ha! Let's be clear, I've been big time for a long time  I'm just kidding, I'm still small potatoes but hopefully I'll be big time eventually.

So do you know that site? I've never heard of it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;1907241 said:


> Yes I did. They said "We'll look into it and get back to you". Crickets ever since. I figured I'd wait to follow up once a significant storm is on the way, that seems to be what it takes to get any action.


OK. We'll wait and see


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1907239 said:


> Yea, the waste of tax dollars. Thought you knew better!


Just making sure, wouldn't want to be disappointed


----------



## Greenery

Awe cafe, the Muppets are on.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1907234 said:


> Yeah time went by fast this year!


Exactly!...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1907248 said:


> Awe cafe, the Muppets are on.


Just watched the Muppets Christmas Carol last night.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1907245 said:


> Ha! Let's be clear, I've been big time for a long time  I'm just kidding, I'm still small potatoes but hopefully I'll be big time eventually.
> 
> So do you know that site? I've never heard of it.


Haha. Well you have the confidence part down. Lol.

Nope, never heard of it until now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1907232 said:


> Did I miss something? I didn't think it was getting cold tonight. I just saw three mn dot trucks salting 35w [email protected] H, 610/j and 10/foley


Guessing preventative applications.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu says better than a 75% chance of a white Christmas here.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1907261 said:


> Accu says better than a 75% chance of a white Christmas here.


1 inch is considered a white Christmas. Wont take much


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1907265 said:


> 1 inch is considered a white Christmas. Wont take much


So warm though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Found out I'm getting too old for the terrain park on the slopes, or at least I feel it way way more when I'm done.

Gotta show the kid how it's done though!!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1907267 said:


> So warm though.


We probably officially have a half inch now so another half aint that hard to get


----------



## Bill1090

Smokey and The Bandit in the DVD player and some light rain falling outside. Lets do this!


----------



## Drakeslayer

SnowGuy73;1907256 said:


> Guessing preventative applications.


Carver county hit the hill from Chaska to fleet farm this morning. I felt like I was driving on a gravel road. I assume most has been wash away by now.....


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;1907246 said:


> OK. We'll wait and see


Yes sir. The tech responsible for that site sure didn't welcome the idea of a new contractor. I don't think he likes change very much.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1907276 said:


> We probably officially have a half inch now so another half aint that hard to get


You have snow sticking??


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1907276 said:


> We probably officially have a half inch now so another half aint that hard to get


But that's not white!!!!

You promised....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1907279 said:


> Smokey and The Bandit in the DVD player and some light rain falling outside. Lets do this!


Back to moderate rain here again.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1907284 said:


> Carver county hit the hill from Chaska to fleet farm this morning. I felt like I was driving on a gravel road. I assume most has been wash away by now.....


That guy must be new. Haha.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;1907285 said:


> Yes sir. The tech responsible for that site sure didn't welcome the idea of a new contractor. I don't think he likes change very much.


What a jack hole


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1907286 said:


> You have snow sticking??


No just saying that we have a half inch on the grass so another hlf inch to make a white Christmas isnt much more


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1907292 said:


> No just saying that we have a half inch on the grass so another hlf inch to make a white Christmas isnt much more


Been raining here for a while. Snow has been gone since before the sun went down.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1907292 said:


> No just saying that we have a half inch on the grass so another hlf inch to make a white Christmas isnt much more


I has snow this morning, all gone now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

New NAM hangs around a bit longer into Tuesday evening like the euro does.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1907296 said:


> I has snow this morning, all gone now.


Crap, i been inside drinking all day.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1907297 said:


> New NAM hangs around a bit longer into Tuesday evening like the euro does.


I like these things you say!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1907299 said:


> I like these things you say!


Why do you care if it snows


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1907299 said:


> I like these things you say!


Me too. If I can squeeze two plowings out of 3-4" I would be very happy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1907300 said:


> Why do you care if it snows


Reasons I can't state on here and because everything looks like crap right now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1907300 said:


> Why do you care if it snows


It doesn't feel like Christmas without it silly!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1907301 said:


> Me too. If I can squeeze two plowings out of 3-4" I would be very happy.


Here's to hoping (for you)!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1907303 said:


> It doesn't feel like Christmas without it silly!


That too...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nws is at 100% now for tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1907307 said:


> Nws is at 100% now for tomorrow.


Took the snow out for Friday too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Have to see if Yuhas starts off by talking about Friday again.


----------



## NorthernProServ




----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1907301 said:


> Me too. If I can squeeze two plowings out of 3-4" I would be very happy.


^^^^ payup


----------



## CityGuy

Bring on the snow.













My in-laws will be here Wednesday-Friday so bring on the big storm.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1907313 said:


>


It slid south a little!


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1907318 said:


> Bring on the snow.
> 
> My in-laws will be here Wednesday-Friday so bring on the big storm.


Stored voice on your pager?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1907321 said:


> Stored voice on your pager?


Yes sir. Many calls may happen.


----------



## BossPlow614

NorthernProServ;1907313 said:


>


So it looks like 3-4" here in the N-NW metro? Hard to tell with the colors they chose on the map.

Now that NWS posted I'm sure Nowack will be posting a similar map soon. :laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

New Highway thru Hell on Weather channel


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1907323 said:


> Yes sir. Many calls may happen.


Haha.

Good, you already knew where I was going with that.


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1907324 said:


> So it looks like 3-4" here in the N-NW metro? Hard to tell with the colors they chose on the map.
> 
> Now that NWS posted I'm sure Nowack will be posting a similar map soon. :laughing:


Don't confuse Nowack with Novak. Two different guys. One uses rectangles the other uses Ovals.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I missed Yuhas...


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1907326 said:


> New Highway thru Hell on Weather channel


Love that show. Say, you guys ever use one of these smaller mills?? We might buy one this week or next if we can land on which one to purchase.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu is showing 3-6".


----------



## NorthernProServ

up to 1-3" and 1-2"


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yuhas showed 50% for Friday.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1907303 said:


> It doesn't feel like Christmas without it silly!


I forgot. .. For the kids!!!!!


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;1907337 said:


> Yuhas showed 50% for Friday.


Good!!....


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1907340 said:


> I forgot. .. For the kids!!!!!


YES......For the Children..............................and me.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1907333 said:


> Love that show. Say, you guys ever use one of these smaller mills?? We might buy one this week or next if we can land on which one to purchase.


We have not.. The one we rented was an 84 " I believe other wise we either have Tonka do it or use our 40 in" skid model.

I have seen that the county has a similar set up.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1907334 said:


> Accu is showing 3-6".


Seems accurate to me, at this point anyway.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1907342 said:


> Good!!....


But he didn't say anything about it.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1907337 said:


> Yuhas showed 50% for Friday.


Hes going down now. Was at 70


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1907349 said:


> Hes going down now. Was at 70


Ya, I seen 60% this morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ian future cast was really scattered.


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1907345 said:


> We have not.. The one we rented was an 84 " I believe other wise we either have Tonka do it or use our 40 in" skid model.
> 
> I have seen that the county has a similar set up.


Yeah, I know you guys have used the bigger ones before. We are thinking we can make one of these little ones work for us on some of the projects that are too small for a big mill and can maybe save some time over the skids. I have seen Henn. Cty. has bee using one for patch work. They are only 20" but they seem to zip right through even the harder asphalt. I know our 40" Bobcat mills are great but you get to the tough stuff and it can be a different ball game. I'm thinking we'll take a shot at one of them and see if we can use it in a beneficial way. Now to figure out which one lights our fire.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Shows 2-3" metro.


----------



## IDST

Novak has new video out


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1907358 said:


> Shows 2-3" metro.


Polar ****** plunger?


----------



## SSS Inc.

New Novak Video.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1907357 said:


> Yeah, I know you guys have used the bigger ones before. We are thinking we can make one of these little ones work for us on some of the projects that are too small for a big mill and can maybe save some time over the skids. I have seen Henn. Cty. has bee using one for patch work. They are only 20" but they seem to zip right through even the harder asphalt. I know our 40" Bobcat mills are great but you get to the tough stuff and it can be a different ball game. I'm thinking we'll take a shot at one of them and see if we can use it in a beneficial way. Now to figure out which one lights our fire.


Not sure on how it works for sure but have you thought of demoing one for a few days this spring? Just throwing it out there as a thought for you to make sure you get what you need/want.

Or possibly renting one for a day or 2 just to see.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1907358 said:


> Shows 2-3" metro.


For monday thru tuesday?

Just want to be clear?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jagext;1907362 said:


> Novak has new video out


Again?!?!?!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1907363 said:


> Polar ****** plunger?


Haha.

Not yet, soon I'm sure!


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1907367 said:


> For monday thru tuesday?
> 
> Just want to be clear?


Tomorrow night into Tuesday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

God that MN forecaster is a tool!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

No totals out of Novak yet. Didn't he say Sunday evening?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1907374 said:


> No totals out of Novak yet. Didn't he say Sunday evening?


Watch the video....


----------



## SnowGuy73

I like Novak's numbers, kind of took a shot at Yuhas there too about the Friday snow. Haha.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1907379 said:


> Watch the video....


That's torture!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1907383 said:


> I like Novak's numbers, kind of took a shot at Yuhas there too about the Friday snow. Haha.


Yeah that was funny. 7 days out...That's crazy.

BTW: SOmething got edited from our thread. Everything shifted about a half a page. Trust me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1907388 said:


> That's torture!


Not bad this time, no hammer but unfortunately MN forecaster is there trying to be funny.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1907390 said:


> Yeah that was funny. 7 days out...That's crazy.
> 
> BTW: SOmething got edited from our thread. Everything shifted about a half a page. Trust me.


Hmmmm.. odd, guess I hadn't noticed. Oh well.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1907232 said:


> Did I miss something? I didn't think it was getting cold tonight. I just saw three mn dot trucks salting 35w [email protected] H, 610/j and 10/foley


You know, my driveway was oddly slick when I got home just now... 37 degrees... I would think treated surfaces are fine?


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1907365 said:


> Not sure on how it works for sure but have you thought of demoing one for a few days this spring? Just throwing it out there as a thought for you to make sure you get what you need/want.
> 
> Or possibly renting one for a day or 2 just to see.


We did try to set that up in the Fall but the salesman dropped the ball. We're gamblers from time to time and might just go for it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1907393 said:


> Hmmmm.. odd, guess I hadn't noticed. Oh well.


Not like we were going to go back and read it again. Probably all that Sharpton talk.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1907276 said:


> We probably officially have a half inch now so another half aint that hard to get


We lost a lot of snow here this weekend... I think we're down to just piles in most areas...


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1907301 said:


> Me too. If I can squeeze two plowings out of 3-4" I would be very happy.


Bingo.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1907398 said:


> Not like we were going to go back and read it again. Probably all that Sharpton talk.


This is true. It might be, who knows!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Novaks video is different from his new map. Hmmm...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1907391 said:


> Not bad this time, no hammer but unfortunately MN forecaster is there trying to be funny.


does he even forcast anything? or just a clever name he thunk up? all I notice he does is ask average joe questions to novak and spammer


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1907403 said:


> Novaks video is different from his new map. Hmmm...


Haha.

Great!...


----------



## NorthernProServ

Looks like Nowack has metro in 4-6"


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;1907405 said:


> Haha.
> 
> Great!...


no surprise!!!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

cbservicesllc;1907395 said:


> You know, my driveway was oddly slick when I got home just now... 37 degrees... I would think treated surfaces are fine?


But treated surfaces are washed off by now


----------



## NorthernProServ

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1907408 said:


> But treated surfaces are washed off by now


This..........


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

NorthernProServ;1907406 said:


> Looks like Nowack has metro in 4-6"


I'm going with 2.5" on pavement


----------



## SSS Inc.

NorthernProServ;1907406 said:


> Looks like Nowack has metro in 4-6"


C'mon guys. For the last time......Novak is not the same guy as Nowack.


----------



## NorthernProServ

We threw down a little extra salt our last run with the ice...I think it was Tuesday?......checked one lot today and it is all gone.


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1907328 said:


> Don't confuse Nowack with Novak. Two different guys. One uses rectangles the other uses Ovals.


Oh, my mistake! You're Nowack right?

I just watched his video & noticed the changes to his totals. Hopefully it shifts a tad west so we in the NW metro are in that 6-8"+ snow depth.


----------



## CityGuy

Pepper Jack Cheez-it's are pretty good.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ha... someone called Ricky a blow hard...


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1907413 said:


> Oh, my mistake! You're Nowack right?
> 
> I just watched his video & noticed the changes to his totals. Hopefully it shifts a tad west so we in the NW metro are in that 6-8"+ snow depth.


Meh... I want to remember by kid's Christmas... 2 plows with 3-4 inches total is perfect


----------



## Drakeslayer

CityGuy;1907414 said:


> Pepper Jack Cheez-it's are pretty good.


That's gonna leave a mark


----------



## Greenery

SSS Inc.;1907411 said:


> C'mon guys. For the last time......Novak is not the same guy as Nowack.


I liked Katys comment.


----------



## CityGuy

Drakeslayer;1907417 said:


> That's gonna leave a mark


I will let you know. Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1907414 said:


> Pepper Jack Cheez-it's are pretty good.


If you want a real thrill squirt some Siracha on them. :yow!:


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1907383 said:


> I like Novak's numbers, kind of took a shot at Yuhas there too about the Friday snow. Haha.


I like that also!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1907415 said:


> Ha... someone called Ricky a blow hard...


He must be bored. He's giving travel advice, weather model info, etc.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

yuhas shows .6 for me. future map barely shows anything


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1907416 said:


> Meh... I want to remember by kid's Christmas... 2 plows with 3-4 inches total is perfect


That works but I want 6" total of snow to ensure it's going to stick!


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1907428 said:


> That works but I want 6" total of snow to ensure it's going to stick!


It'll stick.....


----------



## mnlefty

jimslawnsnow;1907404 said:


> does he even forcast anything? or just a clever name he thunk up? all I notice he does is ask average joe questions to novak and spammer


http://www.minnesotaforecaster.com/?m=1

He started a blog type website 4,5,6 years ago with the original intent of tracking tv and Internet forecasts and comparing them to actual results to see who was the most accurate. Novak, Hammer, and a few other "semi-pro" and amateur mets began joining into the discussion and the threads are not all that different than it used to be here a couple years ago when we didn't go off topic as much. It has evolved away from tracking results and become just a weather oriented discussion over there. I used to follow it when I was still in the biz.

For the record it was Bill (mn forecaster) who started calling Novak "Dr." At first Novak "tried" to brush it off, don't want to mislead anyone, yada yada, but now he doesn't seem to fight it much... He has never called himself Dr., though.

Edit: to answer original question, Bill IS an average Joe, just a weather "enthusiast"... and has actually moved to California some time ago but still maintains the site.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

ian shows 2" but future maps shows barely anything


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1907390 said:


> Yeah that was funny. 7 days out...That's crazy.
> 
> BTW: SOmething got edited from our thread. Everything shifted about a half a page. Trust me.


I noticed that too...maybe all the hate stuff from earlier???


----------



## qualitycut

Some of you crack me up. " I hope they shift the bigger totals over me" you know that doesn't mean cafe right?

Just cause they think snow doesnt mean its going to.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1907440 said:


> Some of you crack me up. " I hope they shift the bigger totals over me" you know that doesn't mean cafe right?
> 
> Just cause they think snow doesnt mean its going to.


Ricky says snow. Tru dat! He be from MPLS.


----------



## cbservicesllc

I thought it was a pretty good video... I actually learned some things that I can look at in the future... Sounds like tomorrow will be very telling now that the storm is on shore


----------



## Bill1090

Something must have changed? Novak has me right at the edge of 2-4


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1907440 said:


> Some of you crack me up. " I hope they shift the bigger totals over me" you know that doesn't mean cafe right?
> 
> Just cause they think snow doesnt mean its going to.


If it brings Joy to someone to think that, albeit short lived, so be it. Don't forget that same idea can work in reverse.


----------



## cbservicesllc

I just hope whatever happens I'll be able to get over to Quality's dad when my truck is ready!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;1907443 said:


> Something must have changed? Novak has me right at the edge of 2-4


Yeah, the GFS took a big shift SE. One run, one model. After watching his video and what he said I didn't expect him to change so rapidly.


----------



## Bill1090

cbservicesllc;1907446 said:


> I just hope whatever happens I'll be able to get over to Quality's dad when my truck is ready!


Better ask Novak if you'll make it..


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1907446 said:


> I just hope whatever happens I'll be able to get over to Quality's dad when my truck is ready!


What did you end up going with?


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1907440 said:


> Some of you crack me up. " I hope they shift the bigger totals over me" you know that doesn't mean cafe right?
> 
> Just cause they think snow doesnt mean its going to.


I never said I wanted Novak to shift the totals, I want the storm to shift, Richard.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1906942 said:


> A lot of people jumping on people in here lately, everyone getting bored or something?


I believe so.......


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1907450 said:


> I never said I wanted Novak to shift the totals, I want the storm to shift, Richard.


Quality has been inside drinking all day, he didn't mean anything by it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1907450 said:


> I never said I wanted Novak to shift the totals, I want the storm to shift.


I finally see your signature. How is that 6.0 working out?


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1906955 said:


> I just want to take this opportunity to wish everyone an early Merry Christmas. Take a deep breath, have a cocktail and stare at your Christmas tree for two minutes. Then come back and we'll chat about the weather.


I have gifts to wrap and a 300lb safe to install in my office


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;1907447 said:


> Yeah, the GFS took a big shift SE. One run, one model. After watching his video and what he said I didn't expect him to change so rapidly.


 I see the meteo shot up now. It's the temps that have me stumped. I'm still at 35-40 until Friday


----------



## BossPlow614

Polarismalibu;1907454 said:


> I finally see your signature. How is that 6.0 working out?


Great! Knock on wood. It's mostly bullet proof'd, the remainder will be done in the spring.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1907456 said:


> I see the meteo shot up now. It's the temps that have me stumped. I'm still at 35-40 until Friday


I saw that too for the Rochester meteogram. NWS has me in the mid 30's all day Monday Monday night and Tuesday and close to freezing after 8-10 pm and 30 after


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;1907456 said:


> I see the meteo shot up now. It's the temps that have me stumped. I'm still at 35-40 until Friday


Haven't looked too close but if the storm shifts I would imagine your temps do as well.

Not really buying a total shift based on one run of the GFS. That's what has me stumped after his video said you need to stick with a forecast.


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;1907415 said:


> Ha... someone called Ricky a blow hard...


LOL! And Novak liked the comment.


----------



## Bill1090

The NAM must have shifted too. That was around 2.5" earlier today. http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckar...16&compaction=on&mean_mt=on&max_mt=on&mean=on


----------



## jimslawnsnow

BossPlow614;1907457 said:


> Great! Knock on wood. It's mostly bullet proof'd, the remainder will be done in the spring.


Never had luck with mine. Took the money I was dumping in it and making payments with it, and have a truck I can use anytime. I'm a little pissed about it yet. Can you tell?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1907444 said:


> If it brings Joy to someone to think that, albeit short lived, so be it. Don't forget that same idea can work in reverse.


Im not talking about you, but people who plow and get excited when weather guys put out totals?


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;1907468 said:



> Im not talking about you, but people who plow and get excited when weather guys put out totals?


To me that's 1/2 the fun of it. Gets the blood pressure up a little.


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1907457 said:


> Great! Knock on wood. It's mostly bullet proof'd, the remainder will be done in the spring.


Hopefully it keeps working out for you. That's the exact same truck I had but a 03 and it was a money pit. Lived it even it ran right. Probably didn't help I had a sct tuner on race mode lol


----------



## qualitycut

Cb let me know when you pick it up, i will buy ya lunch


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1907466 said:


> Never had luck with mine. Took the money I was dumping in it and making payments with it, and have a truck I can use anytime. I'm a little pissed about it yet. Can you tell?


Same with mine. I'm not pissed about the truck I'm pissed I didn't dump it sooner. New truck payments are cheaper


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1907472 said:


> Cb let me know when you pick it up, i will buy ya lunch


Wow, I didn't get lunch when I bought mine


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1907474 said:


> Same with mine. I'm not pissed about the truck I'm pissed I didn't dump it sooner. New truck payments are cheaper


The engine and ford/navistar piss me off. Mine was a problem shortly after I got it. I did have warranty til 100kon it. I traded it with around 125k I believe. I bought it with 52k. I liked the truck when it was running


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Guy on 4 has most of with 1-3"


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1907468 said:


> Im not talking about you, but people who plow and get excited when weather guys put out totals?


Well yeah, gets me excited when you finally see a map that might put you to work. I'm guessing people get excited because there is some hope they are basing it on some good info not just making it up. We make fun of them but deep down most of us still hang on their every word. I've found they actually hold back on more than they share. I get excited too and spend countless hours looking at the new info to see if it becomes more likely as the day go by. It is more fun when you know more than the news is letting on.



Bill1090;1907470 said:


> To me that's 1/2 the fun of it. Gets the blood pressure up a little.


Exactly.


----------



## qualitycut

I got your back on novaks fb richard


----------



## qualitycut

qualitycut;1907480 said:


> I got your back on novaks fb richard


Geez i stuck up for you and then you make fun of me ?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;1907448 said:


> Better ask Novak if you'll make it..


:laughing:



Polarismalibu;1907449 said:


> What did you end up going with?


'15 F350 Crew Cab Short Box - Same color as Quality's

Oh yeah... gas


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1907482 said:


> :laughing:
> 
> '15 F350 Crew Cab Short Box - Same color as Quality's
> 
> Oh yeah... gas


Nice!! That was my second choice on color

Diesel is cheap now though


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;1907456 said:


> I see the meteo shot up now. It's the temps that have me stumped. I'm still at 35-40 until Friday


Yeah the meteogram has a real hard time with rain/snow mix



BossPlow614;1907457 said:


> Great! Knock on wood. It's mostly bullet proof'd, the remainder will be done in the spring.


Good call! I've heard guys swear by them once all the issues are taken care of...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1907482 said:


> :laughing:
> 
> '15 F350 Crew Cab Short Box - Same color as Quality's
> 
> Oh yeah... gas


*****!!!! I havent seen that color around, good thing your not in my area. Let me know when you get it, can grab lunch, my treat. Culvers right by. Magnetic is the color?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1907461 said:


> Haven't looked too close but if the storm shifts I would imagine your temps do as well.
> 
> Not really buying a total shift based on one run of the GFS. That's what has me stumped after his video said you need to stick with a forecast.


Yeah he kinda contradicted himself...



Camden;1907463 said:


> LOL! And Novak liked the comment.


Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1907472 said:


> Cb let me know when you pick it up, i will buy ya lunch


Sounds good... I'll have the CEO with, but hopefully I can shoo her off when it happens depending on timing...


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1907484 said:


> Yeah the meteogram has a real hard time with rain/snow mix
> 
> Good call! I've heard guys swear by them once all the issues are taken care of...


From my research, that's the consensus.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1907475 said:


> Wow, I didn't get lunch when I bought mine


He probably just needs more end of year tax write offs... Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1907483 said:


> Nice!! That was my second choice on color
> 
> Diesel is cheap now though


Yeah, after much consideration and how little I pull a trailer (and a heavy trailer at that) it just made more sense... I don't need a diesel to run around to irrigation service and customer appointments... Plus I'll have 3 other diesels in the fleet still...



qualitycut;1907485 said:


> *****!!!! I havent seen that color around, good thing your not in my area. Let me know when you get it, can grab lunch, my treat. Culvers right by. Magnetic is the color?


Yep, Magnetic, not many around is right


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1907488 said:


> Sounds good... I'll have the CEO with, but hopefully I can shoo her off when it happens depending on timing...


Haha my dad mentioned you had to ask the ceo. I will buy both ya lunch if i can get a deal on a gun


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1907489 said:


> From my research, that's the consensus.


6.0 isnt a horrible motor if you add to it. I had one and never had a issue 80k no bullet proffing


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1907492 said:


> Yeah, after much consideration and how little I pull a trailer (and a heavy trailer at that) it just made more sense... I don't need a diesel to run around to irrigation service and customer appointments... Plus I'll have 3 other diesels in the fleet still...
> 
> Yep, Magnetic, not many around is right


20s and chrome package?


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1907496 said:


> 6.0 isnt a horrible motor if you add to it. I had one and never had a issue 80k no bullet proffing


They seem to be hit or miss. Some will never have a problem some will always


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1907494 said:


> Haha my dad mentioned you had to ask the ceo. I will buy both ya lunch if i can get a deal on a gun


What are you looking for in a gun?



qualitycut;1907497 said:


> 20s and chrome package?


Yeah... hard to find them without those... The 6 inch cab steps will be nice anyway...


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1907500 said:


> What are you looking for in a gun?
> 
> Yeah... hard to find them without those... The 6 inch cab steps will be nice anyway...


You guys will be twins!


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1907500 said:


> What are you looking for in a gun?
> 
> Yeah... hard to find them without those... The 6 inch cab steps will be nice anyway...


Anything always looking to add


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1907482 said:


> '15 F350 Crew Cab Short Box - Same color as Quality's
> 
> Oh yeah... gas


Nice!! Will have to keep a eye out for it! 

Pics when you get it!

Was he able to find it for you or did you have to order?



Polarismalibu;1907475 said:


> Wow, I didn't get lunch when I bought mine


Hey! I didn't either and I bought two! He did offer though Thumbs Up , just wasnt able to connect.



Polarismalibu;1907483 said:


> Nice!! That was my second choice on color
> 
> Diesel is cheap now though


Same here, It was either black or Grey!



qualitycut;1907494 said:


> Haha my dad mentioned you had to ask the ceo. I will buy both ya lunch if i can get a deal on a gun


So how many guys on here have bought from your dad? I can think of 3 or 4 off the top of my head.

Seems like every other truck bought is coming from him on here....Hope you are getting a commission check! Thumbs Up 



qualitycut;1907496 said:


> 6.0 isnt a horrible motor if you add to it. I had one and never had a issue 80k no bullet proffing


Had 2, one was OK and the other one not so much.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1907505 said:


> Anything always looking to add


Sounds good... she's got access to just about anything... Their retail side is called U.S. Arms...



NorthernProServ;1907506 said:


> Nice!! Will have to keep a eye out for it!
> 
> Pics when you get it!
> 
> Was he able to find it for you or did you have to order?
> 
> Hey! I didn't either and I bought two! He did offer though Thumbs Up , just wasnt able to connect.
> 
> Same here, It was either black or Grey!
> 
> So how many guys on here have bought from your dad? I can think of 3 or 4 off the top of my head.
> 
> Seems like every other truck bought is coming from him on here....Hope you are getting a commission check! Thumbs Up
> 
> Had 2, one was OK and the other one not so much.


We were able to find it in State... I was pretty open... A few more options than I wanted, but I doubt I'll complain...


----------



## banonea

Heavy little *****, but i got it in.....


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1907509 said:


> Sounds good... she's got access to just about anything... Their retail side is called U.S. Arms...
> 
> We were able to find it in State... I was pretty open... A few more options than I wanted, but I doubt I'll complain...


Who is this now that works with the guns? I'm always adding to my collection.

Only complaint is the seek button on the steering wheel sucks, only works one direction the other way you have to push it so far in to get it to work. My black one was the same way.


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1907510 said:


> Heavy little *****, but i got it in.....


They suck to move.

I had mine delivered. Mines like 800lb though


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1907506 said:


> Nice!! Will have to keep a eye out for it!
> 
> Pics when you get it!
> 
> Was he able to find it for you or did you have to order?
> 
> Hey! I didn't either and I bought two! He did offer though Thumbs Up , just wasnt able to connect.
> 
> Same here, It was either black or Grey!
> 
> So how many guys on here have bought from your dad? I can think of 3 or 4 off the top of my head.
> 
> Seems like every other truck bought is coming from him on here....Hope you are getting a commission check! Thumbs Up
> 
> Had 2, one was OK and the other one not so much.


You got a nice ride now


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1907511 said:


> Who is this now that works with the guns? I'm always adding to my collection.
> 
> Only complaint is the seek button on the steering wheel sucks, only works one direction the other way you have to push it so far in to get it to work. My black one was the same way.


My wife's shop makes AR barrels, she's the office manager... They have a retail side as well and can get most stuff... She can do the transfer right at the office... Her building is across from my shop


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1907506 said:


> Nice!! Will have to keep a eye out for it!
> 
> Pics when you get it!
> 
> Was he able to find it for you or did you have to order?
> 
> Hey! I didn't either and I bought two! He did offer though Thumbs Up , just wasnt able to connect.
> 
> Same here, It was either black or Grey!
> 
> So how many guys on here have bought from your dad? I can think of 3 or 4 off the top of my head.
> 
> Seems like every other truck bought is coming from him on here....Hope you are getting a commission check! Thumbs Up
> 
> Had 2, one was OK and the other one not so much.


I just like to help guys out if i can. They want a ford my dads the guy, he doesn't get commission just can save people a few bucks thats all I get out of it. Just like to pass on the contact.


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;1907512 said:


> They suck to move.
> 
> I had mine delivered. Mines like 800lb though


This one was about 300 lb, but I was able to move it with a 2 wheel cart.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1907514 said:


> My wife's shop makes AR barrels, she's the office manager... They have a retail side as well and can get most stuff... She can do the transfer right at the office... Her building is across from my shop


Sweet! I'll remember that when I want to get something. I think I plowed that place for you before


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1907516 said:


> This one was about 300 lb, but I was able to move it with a 2 wheel cart.


That would be nice. I'm dreading moving this spring just because of my safe


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1907517 said:


> Sweet! I'll remember that when I want to get something. I think I plowed that place for you before


Yep you did


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1907515 said:


> I just like to help guys out if i can. They want a ford my dads the guy, he doesn't get commission just can save people a few bucks thats all I get out of it. Just like to pass on the contact.


Nice!

Your dad is top notch in what he does and will go out of this way to make sure you (the customer) is taken care of 110%. Always kept me in the loop with order progress and ETA along with following up after delivery.

It's one of the best buying experiences for a new truck(s) I've ever had!

Reps to him!!

(feel free to pass that along to him)


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well that sure went up


----------



## mn-bob

Polarismalibu;1907530 said:


> Well that sure went up


I Like the way they think !!! Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

Well my 1 -2 dropped for tonight, weird didnt even get a dusting


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1907538 said:


> Well my 1 -2 dropped for tonight, weird didnt even get a dusting


No accumulation at 39*? Weird


----------



## Polarismalibu

mn-bob;1907537 said:


> I Like the way they think !!! Thumbs Up


To bad the news just said half inch total


----------



## SnowGuy73

38° breezy foggy


----------



## SnowGuy73

Down to half inch tonight, still 1-2" tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1907548 said:


>


That's totally different then the map on kstp. There's shows less then 1" out west were the 2-3".


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1907548 said:


>


Well that sucks....


----------



## Polarismalibu

So what's it mean when the tornado siren is going off at 6:30 in the moning at the end of December


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;1907557 said:


> So what's it mean when the tornado siren is going off at 6:30 in the moning at the end of December


Uh oh somebody hit the wrong button! I'm sure people loved that.


----------



## Bill1090

Still 35* out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1907549 said:


> That's totally different then the map on kstp. There's shows less then 1" out west were the 2-3".


Easy big fella, I just report.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Marler says 1-3" but above 32° the whole time.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Kylie on four says about the same.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Everyone says might be hard to see a white Christmas.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1907558 said:


> Uh oh somebody hit the wrong button!


This........


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;1907558 said:


> Uh oh somebody hit the wrong button! I'm sure people loved that.


I loved it, I finally falling asleep from being up all night


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1907560 said:


> Easy big fella, I just report.


I wasn't going off on ya, was just pointing out there different so they must not know yet


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1907569 said:


> I wasn't going off on ya, was just pointing out there different so they must not know yet


Haha.

I know.


----------



## starspangled6.0

Went to bed with the forecast at 3-6" for St Paul, now it's at 1-2" with rain. Nooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## djagusch

starspangled6.0;1907573 said:


> Went to bed with the forecast at 3-6" for St Paul, now it's at 1-2" with rain. Nooooooooooooooooo!


That will change


----------



## starspangled6.0

djagusch;1907575 said:


> That will change


For better or for worse?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1907568 said:


> I loved it, I finally falling asleep from being up all night


Between the wife snoring, the neighbor kid over so my kids were up all night playing PS4 and me trying to sleep with ear buds in, I was finally getting some decent sleep about 4:30-5, then my phone starts blowing up "did you see the new forecast???"..

WTF. I own the damn business and I don't text anyone until 9.

I was freaking out for a second. Now I've been awake again from the adrenaline rush.


----------



## SnowGuy73

starspangled6.0;1907573 said:


> Went to bed with the forecast at 3-6" for St Paul, now it's at 1-2" with rain. Nooooooooooooooooo!


Agreed.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

starspangled6.0;1907576 said:


> For better or for worse?


It's just a saying that gets thrown out around here.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1907538 said:


> Well my 1 -2 dropped for tonight, weird didnt even get a dusting


What??? I dropped for tonight to less than half!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1907582 said:


> What??? I dropped for tonight to less than half!


Same.......


----------



## starspangled6.0

LwnmwrMan22;1907581 said:


> It's just a saying that gets thrown out around here.


Crap it all. Oh well, more time to work on bids for next year and expand our empire even further.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1907578 said:


> Between the wife snoring, the neighbor kid over so my kids were up all night playing PS4 and me trying to sleep with ear buds in, I was finally getting some decent sleep about 4:30-5, then my phone starts blowing up "did you see the new forecast???"..
> 
> WTF. I own the damn business and I don't text anyone until 9.
> 
> I was freaking out for a second. Now I've been awake again from the adrenaline rush.


I almost think I'm to bored to sleep.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1907521 said:


> Nice!
> 
> Your dad is top notch in what he does and will go out of this way to make sure you (the customer) is taken care of 110%. Always kept me in the loop with order progress and ETA along with following up after delivery.
> 
> It's one of the best buying experiences for a new truck(s) I've ever had!
> 
> Reps to him!!
> 
> (feel free to pass that along to him)


I'll agree with that and I haven't even gotten the truck yet! I was probably a pain in the cafe too with what I wanted!


----------



## Bill1090

Friday doesn't seem as interesting as it did before.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Maybe I won't be going to minnewaska this weekend...


----------



## cbservicesllc

starspangled6.0;1907584 said:


> Crap it all. Oh well, more time to work on bids for next year and expand our empire even further.


This......


----------



## TKLAWN

Polarismalibu;1907585 said:


> I almost think I'm to bored to sleep.


I feel the same way.

I have to force myself to start doing something productive.


----------



## SnowGuy73

starspangled6.0;1907584 said:


> Crap it all. Oh well, more time to work on bids for next year and expand our empire even further.


What areas you service/going to service?


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1907588 said:


> Maybe I won't be going to minnewaska this weekend...


Whoops.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1907590 said:


> I feel the same way.
> 
> I have to force myself to start doing something productive.


Same here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1907592 said:


> Whoops.....


How is your ice looking?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Meisha looks like a super villain in that dress!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You guys need to put more hours in in the summer. Then you'll be happy to be able to sit around for a month.


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1907594 said:


> How is your ice looking?


It was doing pretty good until now. Not sure what this weather will do to it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

TKLAWN;1907590 said:


> I feel the same way.
> 
> I have to force myself to start doing something productive.


I have ran out of productive things to do for now


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1907596 said:


> You guys need to put more hours in in the summer. Then you'll be happy to be able to sit around for a month.


I couldn't wait for winter I was working so much. Now I would rather be working non stop again.

I can't stand just sitting around day after day


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gas is $2.04, $2.06 in Fridley area. $2.19 in many location in the NE metro.

Looks like we should be $1.99 for New Years, if not cheaper. Those prices are without discount cards even.


----------



## starspangled6.0

SnowGuy73;1907591 said:


> What areas you service/going to service?


The entire metro. Literally. Got any places you want to dump onto us? We do the whole lawn care, landscaping, plowing thing.


----------



## djagusch

starspangled6.0;1907576 said:


> For better or for worse?


I don't know. What I will say is the map from yesterday showing western Wisconsin getting 3 inches of snow did happen. Some areas got even more. My gravel driveway had a easy 2 inches on it. In most areas it melting down or compacted to next to nothing on pavement. But there was areas within 30 miles that had pockets of cooler air that had 1.5 inch of snow on paved driveways.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1907597 said:


> It was doing pretty good until now. Not sure what this weather will do to it.


I'm so bitter about it I'm not even going to go check it today.

I'm just going to sit here and pout!

Haha.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1907602 said:


> I couldn't wait for winter I was working so much. Now I would rather be working non stop again.
> 
> I can't stand just sitting around day after day


I'm the same. Have a couple of kids so you can learn what they want to do and spend time with them.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1907600 said:


> I have ran out of productive things to do for now


Same, I ran out of projects the week after clean ups.


----------



## djagusch

Polarismalibu;1907600 said:


> I have ran out of productive things to do for now


You could come over and help me get ready for taxes!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Novak posted. Did he flip? Or Flop?


----------



## SnowGuy73

starspangled6.0;1907604 said:


> The entire metro. Literally. Got any places you want to dump onto us? We do the whole lawn care, landscaping, plowing thing.


Possibly, I will have to see what spring brings here.

Hopefully I can dump everything.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

SnowGuy73;1907588 said:


> Maybe I won't be going to minnewaska this weekend...


Whoa, that was close. No roof damage, don't even have to replace the headliner..


----------



## SnowGuy73

djagusch;1907609 said:


> You could come over and help me get ready for taxes!


I think I'm busy that day..... Haha


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1907609 said:


> You could come over and help me get ready for taxes!


Ummmm...there's 4 months and 3 weeks before we need to worry about that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

MNPLOWCO;1907613 said:


> Whoa, that was close. No roof damage, don't even have to replace the headliner..


Love the positivity!


----------



## +plowguy

Started new service this year of hanging xmas lights. The weather has been great for it and we have now done over $30k since November 20th. I'm not a fan of this but the income was there this year and the mild temps made it possible to do efficiently.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1907612 said:


> Possibly, I will have to see what spring brings here.
> 
> Hopefully I can dump everything.


Let me know when your serious.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1907619 said:


> If your serious let me know.


Will do....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Meisha is sooooo NOT good looking.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1907622 said:


> Meisha is sooooo NOT good looking.


Agreed, little creepy looking.

2 beer minimum, yeah right who am I kidding.


----------



## Polarismalibu

djagusch;1907609 said:


> You could come over and help me get ready for taxes!


I'll just stay bored over here lol


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1907624 said:


> Agreed, little creepy looking.
> 
> 2 beer minimum, yeah right who am I kidding.


Ah...... I would!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm a brunette guy and I wouldn't.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Mille Lacs isn't allowing house on any more either....

We're screwed!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1907630 said:


> Mille Lacs isn't allowing house on any more either....
> 
> We're screwed!


There still open to atvs. There just not pulling anymore out because of cracks. The ones out already are fine


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I say they send Brickman down the road and turn Kylie in the regular morning weather gal on the 4.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1907633 said:


> There still open to atvs. There just not pulling anymore out because of cracks. The ones out already are fine


I don't have a house out there, so......


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1907630 said:


> Mille Lacs isn't allowing house on any more either....
> 
> We're screwed!


Yup. Winters over. Now we just need 80* weather so I can dig out the bass boat.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1907635 said:


> I don't have a house out there, so......


Wheeler and a portable. Or wait till next week


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1907637 said:


> Wheeler and a portable. Or wait till next week


I go up there I stay a few days. For me it's a permanent or a no go.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu is down to 2-4" for me.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1907603 said:


> Gas is $2.04, $2.06 in Fridley area. $2.19 in many location in the NE metro.
> 
> Looks like we should be $1.99 for New Years, if not cheaper. Those prices are without discount cards even.


That god damn Obama! :realmad:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Stick a fork in this one, she's done!


----------



## starspangled6.0

SnowGuy73;1907639 said:


> Accu is down to 2-4" for me.


Same here in St. Paul. WC says 1-3" tomorrow morning, but they also said that for yesterday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Accu is at the same 3-6 from this morning through tomorrow night that they were yesterday for me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu is showing above freezing highs again after new years.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1907518 said:


> That would be nice. I'm dreading moving this spring just because of my safe


Hire that part out...let them worry about it.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1907557 said:


> So what's it mean when the tornado siren is going off at 6:30 in the moning at the end of December


Air raid???  :waving:


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;1907608 said:


> Same, I ran out of projects the week after clean ups.


Could do a few of those today around here....


----------



## OC&D

Well nearly all the snow is gone around here. Back to wiping my dog's feet 6 times a day.


----------



## MM&L

OC&D;1907640 said:


> That god damn Obama! :realmad:


Ahhhh....now your earlier posts about Albert sharpie make sense


----------



## Bill1090

River is wide open. Wont be getting Walters thru the ice for awhile.


----------



## Bill1090

Really it only needs to come SE about 40 miles to make me happy. http://www.crh.noaa.gov/wxstory.php?site=arx


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;1907602 said:


> I couldn't wait for winter I was working so much. Now I would rather be working non stop again.
> 
> I can't stand just sitting around day after day


Same here, working a easy 6 days a week had me at the breaking point. Could not wait to finish cleanups.

Now it's sitting around the house 6 days a week, driving me nuts too !

Sleeping schedule is all cafed too, been going to bed around 2~3 am, up now for about an hour then back to bed til noon! Then it's dark again in 4 hours.


----------



## OC&D

MM&L;1907654 said:


> Ahhhh....now your earlier posts about Albert sharpie make sense


Nah. I didn't vote for that con artist. I just find it amusing how so many people were blaming him for high gas prices a few years ago and now they're down to $2/gallon?!? The point is that a president shouldn't have an effect on something determined by a free market.

What I don't get though, is if you're conservative, why you'd oppose free speech?


----------



## OC&D

NorthernProServ;1907671 said:


> Same here, working a easy 6 days a week had me at the breaking point. Could not wait to finish cleanups.
> 
> Now it's sitting around the house 6 days a week, driving me nuts too !
> 
> Sleeping schedule is all cafed too, been going to bed around 2~3 am, up now for about an hour then back to bed til noon! Then it's dark again in 4 hours.


What you need is a hobby. Just don't take up ice fishing!


----------



## NorthernProServ

OC&D;1907679 said:


> What you need is a hobby. Just don't take up ice fishing!


Haha, I agree. However just about every hobby I've had usually starts costing too much $$. Need some new ideas.


----------



## djagusch

OC&D;1907677 said:


> Nah. I didn't vote for that con artist. I just find it amusing how so many people were blaming him for high gas prices a few years ago and now they're down to $2/gallon?!? The point is that a president shouldn't have an effect on something determined by a free market.
> 
> What I don't get though, is if you're conservative, why you'd oppose free speech?


Free speech is a right until it interferes with other peoples rights. Example protesters, they can protest all they want, scream all they want, until they interfere with other people's rights. Like blocking 35w or keeping people from shopping, closing buisnesses. That's when it's gone to far and should be stopped with arrests, period.

People have rights until theIR actions interfere with others rights.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Novak: This storm has really turned into a dud for no. MN. Further south track didn't help.

Yet he says 100 or 99% confidence for a white Christmas.


----------



## OC&D

djagusch;1907683 said:


> Free speech is alright until it interferes with other peoples rights. Example protesters, they can protest all they want, scream all they want, until they interfere with other people's rights. Like blocking 35w or keeping people from shopping, closing buisnesses. That's when it's gone to far and should be stopped with arrests, period.
> 
> People have rights until theIR actions interfere with others rights.


I agree 100%, and never insinuated otherwise.


----------



## OC&D

NorthernProServ;1907682 said:


> Haha, I agree. However just about every hobby I've had usually starts costing too much $$. Need some new ideas.


Tell me about it. Between shooting and diving I've got a small fortune invested.


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;1907671 said:


> Same here, working a easy 6 days a week had me at the breaking point. Could not wait to finish cleanups.
> 
> Now it's sitting around the house 6 days a week, driving me nuts too !
> 
> Sleeping schedule is all cafed too, been going to bed around 2~3 am, up now for about an hour then back to bed til noon! Then it's dark again in 4 hours.


That's how my sleep schedule has been too


----------



## Polarismalibu

OC&D;1907689 said:


> Tell me about it. Between shooting and diving I've got a small fortune invested.


That's what I have been doing a lot the past few weeks is shooting. Starting to cost me to much


----------



## OC&D

Polarismalibu;1907692 said:


> That's what I have been doing a lot the past few weeks is shooting. Starting to cost me to much


No doubt. Just don't take up re-loading too and think it will save you money.


----------



## Polarismalibu

OC&D;1907694 said:


> No doubt. Just don't take up re-loading too and think it will save you money.


I have already done that lol


----------



## OC&D

Polarismalibu;1907696 said:


> I have already done that lol


Haha! There's no hope for you either!

I've got a buddy that casts his own bullets, or have you already gone that far?


----------



## Polarismalibu

OC&D;1907699 said:


> Haha! There's no hope for you either!
> 
> I've got a buddy that casts his own bullets, or have you already gone that far?


Nope I haven't gone that far... Give me time I'm sure I will get there eventually


----------



## djagusch

OC&D;1907687 said:


> I agree 100%, and never insinuated otherwise.


IMO sharpie crosses this line more often then not and encourages those actions. Add that he is racist, enrages racism in others, and then acts like he did no wrong makes many think he is part of the race problem. The world would be a better place without his speeches.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

PS4, $350. PSN + for a year, $50.

Pretty sure you all, already have a TV.

Cheap phone headsets with mics plug right into the controller so no need of a fancy mic/headset.

You're good to go.

Like I said. Some of you younger guys need kids, then you won't have money to worry about spending too much on a hobby.

Plus, the PS4 is FOR THE KIDS!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1907706 said:


> PS4, $350. PSN + for a year, $50.
> 
> Pretty sure you all, already have a TV.
> 
> Cheap phone headsets with mics plug right into the controller so no need of a fancy mic/headset.
> 
> You're good to go.
> 
> Like I said. Some of you younger guys need kids, then you won't have money to worry about spending too much on a hobby.
> 
> Plus, the PS4 is FOR THE KIDS!!


What is psn?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1907707 said:


> What is psn?


PlayStation Network. Like XBox live, you now have to pay $50 per year to play online.


----------



## OC&D

djagusch;1907704 said:


> IMO sharpie crosses this line more often then not and encourages those actions. Add that he is racist, enrages racism in others, and then acts like he did no wrong makes many think he is part of the race problem. The world would be a better place without his speeches.


I can't watch him long enough to agree or disagree. The sound of his voice alone is enough for me to turn off the tv.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1907709 said:


> PlayStation Network. Like XBox live, you now have to pay $50 per year to play online.


Ahh gotcha. Last playstation I had was a ps2 it was free online


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light rain here.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1907596 said:


> You guys need to put more hours in in the summer. Then you'll be happy to be able to sit around for a month.


I agree but my bank accounts don't.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1907706 said:


> Like I said. Some of you younger guys need kids, then you won't have money to worry about spending too much on a hobby.
> 
> Plus, the PS4 is FOR THE KIDS!!


I turn 40 in three months. I'm screwed! There's hope for Polaris though!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Road temp is 35.0


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

OC&D;1907721 said:


> I turn 40 in three months. I'm screwed! There's hope for Polaris though!


I'm 37 today


----------



## Polarismalibu

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1907724 said:


> I'm 37 today


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Polarismalibu

OC&D;1907721 said:


> I turn 40 in three months. I'm screwed! There's hope for Polaris though!


I'm not sure about that. My kids would be into all the same stuff probably. That just doubles the cost


----------



## OC&D

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1907724 said:


> I'm 37 today


Happy birthday! Were you always screwed out of your birthday with it being so close to Christmas like a buddy of mine?


----------



## Doughboy12

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1907724 said:


> I'm 37 today


Well in that case .....


----------



## Polarismalibu

OC&D;1907728 said:


> Happy birthday! Were you always screwed out of your birthday with it being so close to Christmas like a buddy of mine?


The gf sisters is on Christmas. That has to suck


----------



## OC&D

Polarismalibu;1907726 said:


> I'm not sure about that. My kids would be into all the same stuff probably. That just doubles the cost


I suppose. Plus, kids are expensive in general. I can't believe what my friends pay for daycare!


----------



## Polarismalibu

OC&D;1907731 said:


> I suppose. Plus, kids are expensive in general. I can't believe what my friends pay for daycare!


Yeah daycare is insane a friends mom has a home daycare.

Trying to buy all my toys before the kid time comes. Few things left on the list. Next up new wheeler in the spring


----------



## OC&D

Polarismalibu;1907730 said:


> The gf sisters is on Christmas. That has to suck


No doubt! I guess it's a lesson to us all, don't be making babies in March!


----------



## TKLAWN

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1907723 said:


> Road temp is 35.0


Sam on 5 claims we need 35 or lower for it to accumulate on pavement.


----------



## OC&D

TKLAWN;1907736 said:


> Sam on 5 claims we need 35 or lower for it to accumulate on pavement.


I'd think that would depend on how much it's snowing, but what would I know?


----------



## Doughboy12

TKLAWN;1907736 said:


> Sam on 5 claims we need 35 or lower for it to accumulate on pavement.


Doh'K ....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1907724 said:


> I'm 37 today


Happy birthday!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1907733 said:


> Yeah daycare is insane a friends mom has a home daycare.
> 
> Trying to buy all my toys before the kid time comes. Few things left on the list. Next up new wheeler in the spring


Save your money. You'll just be selling them anyways.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1907747 said:


> Save your money. You'll just be selling them anyways.


Are you talking about the toys or the kids.....:laughing:


----------



## Bill1090

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1907724 said:


> I'm 37 today


Happy Birthday!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1907709 said:


> PlayStation Network. Like XBox live, you now have to pay $50 per year to play online.


Psn is paid now?? Man it's been awhile


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1907730 said:


> The gf sisters is on Christmas. That has to suck


My wife's is tomorrow... Boy does that suck for me


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1907757 said:


> Psn is paid now?? Man it's been awhile


With the PS4.

They also have the party system like Xbox live where you can talk to your buddies no matter what games each other are playing.


----------



## cbservicesllc

OC&D;1907731 said:


> I suppose. Plus, kids are expensive in general. I can't believe what my friends pay for daycare!


Oh yeah... I have 2 kids at a home daycare... $350 a week, and that's CHEAP! We pay more than our house payment for daycare...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

There were some guys plowing around Wyoming last night. Glad I wasn't one of them. This morning we don't even have grass on the snow anymore, let alone on any blacktop.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1907761 said:


> With the PS4.
> 
> They also have the party system like Xbox live where you can talk to your buddies no matter what games each other are playing.


Ahhhh gotcha... PS4 backwards compatible with anything?


----------



## SnowGuy73

************


----------



## SnowGuy73

))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## AllMetro

MNPLOWCO;1907613 said:


> Whoa, that was close. No roof damage, don't even have to replace the headliner..


Hahahaha!:laughing:


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1907747 said:


> Save your money. You'll just be selling them anyways.


I won't be selling them trust me


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Thanks everyone and yes my moms side were the cheap ones that combined a bday and Christmas present


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1907768 said:


> There were some guys plowing around Wyoming last night. Glad I wasn't one of them. This morning we don't even have grass on the snow anymore, let alone on any blacktop.


All of your grass melted, eh? :laughing:

The grass is still green here.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Snowing here. Nothing sticking. Its 36°


----------



## OC&D

jimslawnsnow;1907788 said:


> Snowing here. Nothing sticking. Its 36°


Extremely light rain here. The small snow piles from where I shoveled are nearly gone. This might be a good time to go out and pick up dog crap.


----------



## Greenery

OC&D;1907791 said:


> Extremely light rain here. The small snow piles from where I shoveled are nearly gone. This might be a good time to go out and pick up dog crap.


Gotta wait until their frozen.


----------



## IDST

Three days till christmas and it sure don't feel like christmas. Can't even get in the spirit with this weather. I think I need to go play poker or something. Get out of the house.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1907769 said:


> Ahhhh gotcha... PS4 backwards compatible with anything?


I still have my backwards compatible PS3 hooked up, so I haven't tried.


----------



## OC&D

Greenery;1907794 said:


> Gotta wait until their frozen.


That would be ideal, but I don't want it to snow first and then I can't find them anyway. They're all on mulch so it's not too bad anyhow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sam shows 2.9" metro.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Back up to 60% for Friday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1907787 said:


> All of your grass melted, eh? :laughing:
> 
> The grass is still green here.


I was going to edit that, but wanted to see if anyone would catch it.


----------



## Ranger620

OC&D;1907791 said:


> Extremely light rain here. The small snow piles from where I shoveled are nearly gone. This might be a good time to go out and pick up dog crap.


I've made it a habit to go out with the dogs and pick them up as they put them out. With more dogs spring would be a mess.

Finally feeling better up to 85% back to normal. I think I have slept for a week


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

RAP ain't looking good yet for a white Christmas.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone hear from Clark GriSSSwold yet on his take about tonight/tomorrow?


----------



## OC&D

Ranger620;1907814 said:


> I've made it a habit to go out with the dogs and pick them up as they put them out. With more dogs spring would be a mess.
> 
> Finally feeling better up to 85% back to normal. I think I have slept for a week


That's my goal too, but it doesn't always work out that way since the wife doesn't practice what I preach. :realmad:


----------



## starspangled6.0

WC is back to 1-3" tonight, and 1-3" tomorrow.


----------



## Bill1090

I stepped outside and actually thought it was spring for a second. This is nuts!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Boy the way the hourly is on NOAA we could probably do a salt run early am tomorrow and one tomorrow night.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Down to less than half tonight, up to 1-3" tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nws also has snow back in for Friday now.


----------



## Ranger620

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1907833 said:


> Boy the way the hourly is on NOAA we could probably do a salt run early am tomorrow and one tomorrow night.


I'm still at 2.3 on the hourly. I dont think much more that 1/4" would melt. Just a wait and see


----------



## Ranger620

Feeling good, Think I will venture out of the house and hit buffalo wild wings for lunchThumbs Up


----------



## starspangled6.0

Bring me back some wings, please... stuck in the office all day today.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I'm not planning on any snow to plow screw it


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ranger620;1907838 said:


> I'm still at 2.3 on the hourly.


Same here.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1907844 said:


> I'm not planning on any snow to plow screw it


Ahh little reverse psychology there. I like it. It was nice to have an easy month. I'll take it or leave it either way i'm ready


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I've got a couple of buddies I talk to offline....hard to believe, I know.

Here's why tomorrow is shaping up like yesterday.

The most snow is also forecast to fall with the most rain while it's the warmest.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1907848 said:


> I've got a couple of buddies I talk to offline....hard to believe, I know.
> 
> Here's why tomorrow is shaping up like yesterday.
> 
> The most snow is also forecast to fall with the most rain while it's the warmest.


Hence my thought on some salt might take care of things. Also if it does accumulate during the day, the cars will drag the salt around nicely


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1907848 said:


> I've got a couple of buddies I talk to offline....hard to believe, I know.
> 
> Here's why tomorrow is shaping up like yesterday.
> 
> The most snow is also forecast to fall with the most rain while it's the warmest.


This...



NICHOLS LANDSCA;1907853 said:


> Hence my thought on some salt might take care of things. Also if it does accumulate during the day, the cars will drag the salt around nicely


And this...

I just hope we get to push something...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Kylie says an inch maybe two.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

FWIW, NWS is about an inch more than the models on the meteo.


----------



## ryde307

jagext;1907797 said:


> Three days till christmas and it sure don't feel like christmas. Can't even get in the spirit with this weather. I think I need to go play poker or something. Get out of the house.


I was thinking the same today. Where do you play? I have no played in a few years but was going to get back into it.



NICHOLS LANDSCA;1907833 said:


> Boy the way the hourly is on NOAA we could probably do a salt run early am tomorrow and one tomorrow night.


This is my plan.



SnowGuy73;1907860 said:


> Kylie says an inch maybe two.


Let's hope for 2!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1907831 said:


> I stepped outside and actually thought it was spring for a second. This is nuts!


I just walked across part of my yard. dandilions and clover sure are growing like mad. in a day or two they could blossom! no wonder guys see true green out


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1907868 said:


> FWIW, NWS is about an inch more than the models on the meteo.


not on the Rochester one. they are about half


----------



## MNPLOWCO

SnowGuy73;1907860 said:


> Kylie says an inch maybe two.


Maybe 1/2 inch or 3 inches...Maybe 4+ inches, most likely 1/4 inch, maybe too
wet, maybe too windy, maybe a split around metro, maybe not enough moisture, maybe a shear, but for sure we know that it is going to get windy and blow through quickly or slow down and stall over us, of that we can be sure of.

I will use the window method 'cuz these educated TV Mets have me all confused.


----------



## ryde307

You guys need to just buy a new software program for your business. It is going to take me 3 weeks to get this set up and I have been working on it on and off for the last week.
This way you won't need any new hobbies.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

ryde307;1907874 said:


> You guys need to just buy a new software program for your business. It is going to take me 3 weeks to get this set up and I have been working on it on and off for the last week.
> This way you won't need any new hobbies.


Bought a whole set of Crayola 64, comes with a sharpener. Ready for all
my business needs!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO;1907876 said:


> Bought a whole set of Crayola 64, comes with a sharpener. Ready for all
> my business needs!


The way I operated last year, you would have certainly thought that was my choice of software program....geez.....


----------



## djagusch

ryde307;1907874 said:


> You guys need to just buy a new software program for your business. It is going to take me 3 weeks to get this set up and I have been working on it on and off for the last week.
> This way you won't need any new hobbies.


What you get?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

MNPLOWCO;1907876 said:


> Bought a whole set of Crayola 64, comes with a sharpener. Ready for all
> my business needs!


get that idea from green expo? saw some lady putting landscape designs together with crayons, last year or the year before. had a good looking company too


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1907878 said:


> The way I operated last year, you would have certainly thought that was my choice of software program....geez.....


at least you said it.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1907871 said:


> not on the Rochester one. they are about half


we've got rain and a little bit of sleep next to me here right now, temp is 35 and my truck. I don't think we're going to get a whole lot out of this but I'm kind of curious about the one for Friday if we're going to get anything out of that


----------



## banonea

ryde307;1907874 said:


> You guys need to just buy a new software program for your business. It is going to take me 3 weeks to get this set up and I have been working on it on and off for the last week.
> This way you won't need any new hobbies.


or buy cars repair and flip, that's what I do in the winter when I don't have snow to plow.


----------



## Doughboy12

MNPLOWCO;1907872 said:


> Maybe 1/2 inch or 3 inches...Maybe 4+ inches, most likely 1/4 inch, maybe too
> wet, maybe too windy, maybe a split around metro, maybe not enough moisture, maybe a shear, but for sure we know that it is going to get windy and blow through quickly or slow down and stall over us, of that we can be sure of.
> 
> I will use the window method 'cuz these educated TV Mets have me all confused.


You forgot to add that it will be sunny out...unless the cloud cover blocks it out which may happen from time to time or all the time...
I like it, sums it up well.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## BossPlow614

ryde307;1907874 said:


> You guys need to just buy a new software program for your business. It is going to take me 3 weeks to get this set up and I have been working on it on and off for the last week.
> This way you won't need any new hobbies.


How are you liking it so far?

This weather is making me feel like Scrooge, even more so than normal.  payup


----------



## Polarismalibu

ryde307;1907874 said:


> You guys need to just buy a new software program for your business. It is going to take me 3 weeks to get this set up and I have been working on it on and off for the last week.
> This way you won't need any new hobbies.


Jeez what did you get?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1907884 said:


> we've got rain and a little bit of sleep next to me here right now, temp is 35 and my truck. I don't think we're going to get a whole lot out of this but I'm kind of curious about the one for Friday if we're going to get anything out of that


Doesn't look likely at this point.


----------



## snowman55

LwnmwrMan22;1907878 said:


> The way I operated last year, you would have certainly thought that was my choice of software program....geez.....


I didn't know software kept equipment upright.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1907868 said:


> FWIW, NWS is about an inch more than the models on the meteo.


Ahhh man...


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;1907874 said:


> You guys need to just buy a new software program for your business. It is going to take me 3 weeks to get this set up and I have been working on it on and off for the last week.
> This way you won't need any new hobbies.


What did you go with?


----------



## starspangled6.0

NOAA has us to about an inch total in St. Paul


----------



## SSS Inc.

Wet snowflakes at fleet farm Lakeville. Uh oh!!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1907908 said:


> Wet snowflakes at fleet farm Lakeville. Uh oh!!!!!


There's hope!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;1907900 said:


> I didn't know software kept equipment upright.


The sharpener. Leaned on the sharpener.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1907910 said:


> There's hope!


Got the salt spreader hooked up!!


----------



## Bill1090

Back up again http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckar...16&compaction=on&mean_mt=on&max_mt=on&mean=on


----------



## starspangled6.0

SSS Inc.;1907908 said:


> Wet snowflakes at fleet farm Lakeville. Uh oh!!!!!


We're coming!


----------



## qualitycut

Wasn't nws showing an inch or so during the rain


----------



## SnowGuy73

Back down to 1-2" tomorrow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Rain at Richfield target. Yoga pants galore!!!!


----------



## IDST

ryde307;1907869 said:


> I was thinking the same today. Where do you play? I have no played in a few years but was going to get back into it.
> 
> Shakopee usaully. sometimes up to Running aces. I like 2-100 the most.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1907922 said:


> Rain at Richfield target. Yoga pants galore!!!!


Lucky!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;1907922 said:


> Rain at Richfield target. Yoga pants galore!!!!


Ya know these fancy phones nowadays have these things called cameras. Use it!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jagext;1907924 said:


> ryde307;1907869 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking the same today. Where do you play? I have no played in a few years but was going to get back into it.
> 
> Shakopee usaully. sometimes up to Running aces. I like 2-100 the most.
> 
> 
> 
> Too rich for my blood. I try to play 3-6 kill if I'm able. I'm too impatient with marginal hands for 2-100.
Click to expand...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We have flakes mixing in, in Wyoming. Either that or a very thick rain, can't really tell.

It WANTS to snow.


----------



## qualitycut

Dave Dahl 


Gradually that's going to change late today and tonight. However, by that time, most of the moisture will have moved on to our east, so snowfall amounts probably won't be that great. All it takes is one inch of snow on the ground officially to be called a white Christmas, so I think we're going to get that before Christmas Day. Temperatures will stay well above normal through Christmas Day, with highs in the low 30s, with a much bigger drop expected by Friday.


----------



## ryde307

djagusch;1907879 said:


> What you get?


We went with Hindsite.



banonea;1907886 said:


> or buy cars repair and flip, that's what I do in the winter when I don't have snow to plow.


We buy and sell all year.



BossPlow614;1907889 said:


> How are you liking it so far?
> 
> This weather is making me feel like Scrooge, even more so than normal.  payup


It's good. It is a bit slow to get a handle on all of it but it will be great in the future. There are some small things I don't like but overall it will be good. I have 500 customers to update info, pricing and services, I work on it for a couple hours then get side tracked.



jagext;1907924 said:


> ryde307;1907869 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking the same today. Where do you play? I have no played in a few years but was going to get back into it.
> 
> Shakopee usaully. sometimes up to Running aces. I like 2-100 the most.
> 
> 
> 
> I usually or used to goto shakopee. would play sit an gos or 3-6. I like to play holdem the table game also. I didn't go much this summer but made it to the races every weekend last summer to bet on horses.
Click to expand...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Couple of things with the meteo.... both NAMs showed just under an inch around noon Monday. I don't see that happen. Those models SHOULD drop some, unless they show more snow later.

Second, NWS brought their forecast in line with the rest of the models on the "all too often used" meteo.


----------



## OC&D

It's still raining here. I have what amounts to a single shovel of snow left in the yard if I gathered it all up.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1907944 said:


> It's still raining here. I have what amounts to a single shovel of snow left in the yard if I gathered it all up.


Thats a shovel full more than i got he here.


----------



## BossPlow614

ryde307;1907939 said:


> We went with Hindsite.
> 
> We buy and sell all year.
> 
> It's good. It is a bit slow to get a handle on all of it but it will be great in the future. There are some small things I don't like but overall it will be good. I have 500 customers to update info, pricing and services, I work on it for a couple hours then get side tracked.


I'll have to look into it. If it's a good program for both maintenance & installation that'd be perfect. The program I want is far beyond what my budget will allow, at least for 2015.


----------



## starspangled6.0

Not a single flake here in St. Paul.

In other news, got my fancy new holster in the mail. WOW is this ever comfy.


----------



## ryde307

BossPlow614;1907947 said:


> I'll have to look into it. If it's a good program for both maintenance & installation that'd be perfect. The program I want is far beyond what my budget will allow, at least for 2015.


For Maint. it will work well. That is what we have it for. For install I think it would work but it would have a fair amount of set up depending on how you want to use it and what you are trying to track.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

starspangled6.0;1907957 said:


> Not a single flake here in St. Paul.
> 
> In other news, got my fancy new holster in the mail. WOW is this ever comfy.


Well STAR...I have officially taken you off my list of current carjacking prospects.Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1907917 said:


> Wasn't nws showing an inch or so during the rain


Tomorrow...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

RAP is all light moisture, where there is moisture.


----------



## starspangled6.0

MNPLOWCO;1907961 said:


> Well STAR...I have officially taken you off my list of current carjacking prospects.Thumbs Up


Thanks, me boy. Promise I won't steal your ride, either.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You guys in the south and far east metro need to read the forecast discussion.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1907972 said:


> You guys in the south and far east metro need to read the forecast discussion.


I'll read it but whatever it says I'm plowing 2" tomorrow. Now I'll go read it.


----------



## albhb3

banonea;1907886 said:


> or buy cars repair and flip, that's what I do in the winter when I don't have snow to plow.


all ya gotta do is put some 22's on em and they sell like hotcakes


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SSS Inc.;1907922 said:


> Rain at Richfield target. Yoga pants galore!!!!


OMG!!! Been to the Target in riverdale and northtown today and Cub. I'm either going to end up with whiplash an eye strain or (if the wife catches me) a black eye.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yoga pants ABOUND at Northern Tool and the plow shop!!! Anyone wanna see the pics???


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1907496 said:


> 6.0 isnt a horrible motor if you add to it. I had one and never had a issue 80k no bullet proffing


blasphemy I say


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

starspangled6.0;1907957 said:


> Not a single flake here in St. Paul.
> 
> In other news, got my fancy new holster in the mail. WOW is this ever comfy.


SD VE? People make fun of them but a buddy has one and hasn't had a problem with his. They got the bad rap because of the Sigma


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1907928 said:


> Lucky!!!!!!!!!


I could have stayed there all day. Everywhere I looked were Hot chicks.



Bill1090;1907930 said:


> Ya know these fancy phones nowadays have these things called cameras. Use it!


Sorry, I don't have the guts to start taking pictures of chicks buts at Target.



LwnmwrMan22;1907977 said:


> Yoga pants ABOUND at Northern Tool and the plow shop!!! Anyone wanna see the pics???


Thinking not on the pics.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Up to 40% Friday!


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1907977 said:


> Yoga pants ABOUND at Northern Tool and the plow shop!!! Anyone wanna see the pics???


Men in yoga pants, no thanks. That's all you.


----------



## CityGuy

Rena is on 11.


----------



## albhb3

Greenery;1907986 said:


> Men in yoga pants, no thanks. That's all you.


that seems more like a kali thing to do one more reason to shop online


----------



## CityGuy

Bel says 2" in Hennepin County.


Hmmm thats a bold statement


----------



## CityGuy

About half of the first coat on. Needed a break.


----------



## starspangled6.0

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1907981 said:


> SD VE? People make fun of them but a buddy has one and hasn't had a problem with his. They got the bad rap because of the Sigma


Good call! I, uh, modified this one, so it's much better than the factory SDVE 40.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1907972 said:


> You guys in the south and far east metro need to read the forecast discussion.





CityGuy;1907994 said:


> Bel says 2" in Hennepin County.
> 
> Hmmm thats a bold statement


She must be getting ideas from NWS, they say Dakota county will get 4"+



> SOMEWHERE BETWEEN FAIRMONT AND ALBERT LEA AND EXTENDING
> NORTHEAST THROUGH DAKOTA COUNTY AND THEN THROUGH NEW RICHMOND AND
> RICE LAKE IN WEST CENTRAL WI. AREAS TO THE WEST AND NORTH WILL SEE
> MUCH LESS SNOW


^^ I'll believe it when I see it. Bold is an under statement at this point.

The forecast changes every 6 hours and now they are calling out what counties will get what?!? Good luck with that one!


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1908003 said:


> She must be getting ideas from NWS, they say Dakota county will get 4"+
> 
> ^^ I'll believe it when I see it. Bold is an under statement at this point.
> 
> The forecast changes every 6 hours and now they are calling out what counties will get what?!? Good luck with that one!


Agreed......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1908003 said:


> She must be getting ideas from NWS, they say Dakota county will get 4"+
> 
> ^^ I'll believe it when I see it. Bold is an under statement at this point.
> 
> The forecast changes every 6 hours and now they are calling out what counties will get what?!? Good luck with that one!


As it gets closer, things will come in line.

It's the reason SSS likes the RAP, it's an 18 hour model run.

It also falls in line with the map Novak had up this morning.


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;1907939 said:


> We went with Hindsite.


They were on my list a few years back... I went with SAP but you always have to look to stay competitive... I'd be curious to hear your progress...



BossPlow614;1907947 said:


> I'll have to look into it. If it's a good program for both maintenance & installation that'd be perfect. The program I want is far beyond what my budget will allow, at least for 2015.


Were you looking at Real Green?



ryde307;1907958 said:


> For Maint. it will work well. That is what we have it for. For install I think it would work but it would have a fair amount of set up depending on how you want to use it and what you are trying to track.


How about snow? A lot of software systems don't handle snow that well... but Hindsite is out of St. Paul so I thought they might have a leg up...


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Pretty sure I got busted in Target. Gray yoga pants with nothing underneath (you could tell). Looked up and made eye contact. I just smiled and gave a head nod, she smiled devilishly. Next thing I know she's around every corner giving me a show bending over or reaching for something. Got to the point where the wife commented ;-)


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1908017 said:


> As it gets closer, things will come in line.
> 
> It's the reason SSS likes the RAP, it's an 18 hour model run.
> 
> It also falls in line with the map Novak had up this morning.


This... but still a minor shift can do a lot...


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Drama said nothing, "depends when the changeover happens". Has most of us in a 1-2" swath


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dahl says an inch or two.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Shows 30% Friday.


----------



## SSS Inc.

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1908023 said:


> Pretty sure I got busted in Target. Gray yoga pants with nothing underneath (you could tell). Looked up and made eye contact. I just smiled and gave a head nod, she smiled devilishly. Next thing I know she's around every corner giving me a show bending over or reaching for something. Got to the point where the wife commented ;-)


Yeah baby!!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SSS Inc.;1908036 said:


> Yeah baby!!


I know, right. And she was SMOKIN


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;1908034 said:


> Shows 30% Friday.


FD was also saying the Friday storm looks to be more north at this point and someone will see a 6"+ band.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1908023 said:


> Pretty sure I got busted in Target. Gray yoga pants with nothing underneath (you could tell). Looked up and made eye contact. I just smiled and gave a head nod, she smiled devilishly. Next thing I know she's around every corner giving me a show bending over or reaching for something. Got to the point where the wife commented ;-)


Mind the gap... (mental shutter click)


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1908022 said:


> They were on my list a few years back... I went with SAP but you always have to look to stay competitive... I'd be curious to hear your progress...
> 
> Were you looking at Real Green?
> 
> How about snow? A lot of software systems don't handle snow that well... but Hindsite is out of St. Paul so I thought they might have a leg up...


Nope, it was Boss LM. The most comprehensive software I could find, very expensive.


----------



## Polarismalibu

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1908023 said:


> Pretty sure I got busted in Target. Gray yoga pants with nothing underneath (you could tell). Looked up and made eye contact. I just smiled and gave a head nod, she smiled devilishly. Next thing I know she's around every corner giving me a show bending over or reaching for something. Got to the point where the wife commented ;-)


Shoulda told her it was your birthday, maybe you woulda got a bigger present


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1908042 said:


> FD was also saying the Friday storm looks to be more north at this point and someone will see a 6"+ band.


Hopefully it's us!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Wcco radio says an inch or two.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1908051 said:


> Wcco radio says an inch or two.


There drunk


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Schaffer was on 'cco saying an inch or two by end of day tomorrow. 

Looks like Accu is still the outlier.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Novak has been quite all day.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1908052 said:


> There drunk


Ok..........


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1908054 said:


> Novak has been quite all day.


I was just thinking the same.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu down to 1-3".


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

cbservicesllc;1908043 said:


> Mind the gap... (mental shutter click)


Yes, photo burst like on the iPhone. Gap and some toe


----------



## ryde307

cbservicesllc;1908022 said:


> They were on my list a few years back... I went with SAP but you always have to look to stay competitive... I'd be curious to hear your progress...
> That was another I looked into. I have been talking on and off with hindsite for a couple years now and they had a good promotion going so I went with them. Once it is up and running it would be interesting to compare SAP and Hindsite.
> 
> How about snow? A lot of software systems don't handle snow that well... but Hindsite is out of St. Paul so I thought they might have a leg up...


They have a snow manager built in. Most of it I like but I am having trouble with a few things. I have not used it enough or set it up enough to give it a fair answer yet. One trouble I see though is it wants everything in routes. That is fine when say it's 3 inches and everyone does there route but during daytime or small events we may only run 50% of the guys and they jump around. It would be impossible to define a clear black and white route. The major plus is the support. They are great to work with and will help you with anything they can right away. That was a huge thing for me.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Polarismalibu;1908045 said:


> Shoulda told her it was your birthday, maybe you woulda got a bigger present


If I were only single


----------



## NorthernProServ

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1908023 said:


> Pretty sure I got busted in Target. Gray yoga pants with nothing underneath (you could tell). Looked up and made eye contact. I just smiled and gave a head nod, she smiled devilishly. Next thing I know she's around every corner giving me a show bending over or reaching for something. Got to the point where the wife commented ;-)


score!!!!!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Street is still 35.0*, same as this morning.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;1908057 said:


> I was just thinking the same.


Talking like he did last night about 6-8", now the reality is kicking in that hes not even close. He's probability in the fetal position laying in a dark corner!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1908074 said:


> Talking like he did last night about 6-8", now the reality is kicking in that hes not even close. He's probability in the fetal position laying in a dark corner!!


He changed that within about 15 minutes. I watched the video it showed one thing, looked at his post on Facebook or was already cut in half!

Clown!


----------



## Ranger620

starspangled6.0;1907957 said:


> Not a single flake here in St. Paul.
> 
> In other news, got my fancy new holster in the mail. WOW is this ever comfy.


Is that a Kahr?? 
I have a cm in 9mm love it


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ian says one maybe two inches.


----------



## unit28

Wonder if it runs north up the dak border
and shifts ne with the axis over mora......again


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1908044 said:


> Nope, it was Boss LM. The most comprehensive software I could find, very expensive.


Hmm... don't know if I checked out that one... I know Real Green was like 10K before they put out their monthly plan


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Anyone want to go shooting at bills in circle pines? We did family bday dinner and cake last night.


----------



## unit28

Workin 12s every day....ugh


Guarantee im sleeping through christmas day


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Ranger620;1908078 said:


> Is that a Kahr??
> I have a cm in 9mm love it


Smith sd ve. Back of the slide on a Kahr is squared off and the grip I'd different


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1908080 said:


> Wonder if it runs north up the dak border
> and shifts ne with the axis over mora......again


Hmmm... so we may wake up to a big change in the AM?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bel's map said 0" for the Cities... 1-2 in Dakota county


----------



## Polarismalibu

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1908082 said:


> Anyone want to go shooting at bills in circle pines? We did family bday dinner and cake last night.


Such a fun way to spend money


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Polarismalibu;1908087 said:


> Such a fun way to spend money


It's "free". The wife gets me a membership every year


----------



## unit28

I have a 25 gal tote full of unused ammo


----------



## unit28

On the move.........


----------



## Polarismalibu

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1908091 said:


> It's "free". The wife gets me a membership every year


No such thing as free lol. Did she go all out and get you the gold one?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

unit28;1908092 said:


> I have a 25 gal tote full of unused ammo


Need any help shooting it? It must be heavyxysport


----------



## unit28

Anyone know where the occlusion is......?


----------



## Bill1090

Temp went from 39 down to 34 in the last two hours.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Polarismalibu;1908095 said:


> No such thing as free lol. Did she go all out and get you the gold one?


Yep, so if anyone needs ffl transfers. I get ten free a year, most I've ever used is two


----------



## Bill1090

Surprised Novak hasn't updated lately.


----------



## unit28

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1908096 said:


> Need any help shooting it? It must be heavyxysport


Enough to feed feed an army

Of guns

Mostly 3 to 3 1/2s


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Anyone want to build a handicap ramp for some lady in st.paul so she can get her dog back?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

unit28;1908102 said:


> Enough to feed feed an army
> 
> Of guns
> 
> Mostly 3 to 3 1/2s


Lets go shoot some trap or skeet. 3" is fine with me especially after 75-100 rounds


----------



## qualitycut

Not getting any snow. Brown Christmas


----------



## Polarismalibu

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1908100 said:


> Yep, so if anyone needs ffl transfers. I get ten free a year, most I've ever used is two


I will keep that in mind. Even after ten it's cheap with the membership.

I'm to cheap to drop a grand on it. Probably should next year though


----------



## qualitycut

Novak Weather

2 mins*·*

Anxiously waiting for the 00z data to trickle in. Still thinking snow band axis sets up from Albert Lea to Red Wing to EAU.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1908114 said:
 

> Novak Weather
> 
> 2 mins*·*
> 
> Anxiously waiting for the 00z data to trickle in. Still thinking snow band axis sets up from Albert Lea to Red Wing to EAU.


"Liked"......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1908098 said:


> Temp went from 39 down to 34 in the last two hours.


Down to 35° here.


----------



## Doughboy12

ryde307;1908063 said:


> They have a snow manager built in. Most of it I like but I am having trouble with a few things. I have not used it enough or set it up enough to give it a fair answer yet. One trouble I see though is it wants everything in routes. That is fine when say it's 3 inches and everyone does there route but during daytime or small events we may only run 50% of the guys and they jump around. It would be impossible to define a clear black and white route. The major plus is the support. They are great to work with and will help you with anything they can right away. That was a huge thing for me.


See if it will let you set up "b" routes or alternate routes. That way you could even compare the amount of times you run through "normal" and skeleton staff.


----------



## Ranger620

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1908084 said:


> Smith sd ve. Back of the slide on a Kahr is squared off and the grip I'd different


Yup went and looked. the kahr has their k logo in the middle of the grip. Good catch you certainly know your gunsThumbs Up


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;1908086 said:


> Bel's map said 0" for the Cities... 1-2 in Dakota county


And 3 for bano.....


----------



## Doughboy12

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1908104 said:


> Anyone want to build a handicap ramp for some lady in st.paul so she can get her dog back?


Saw that and thought of you bored guys.


----------



## Doughboy12

Man if this rain was all snow it would look like last year around here.


----------



## OC&D

unit28;1908092 said:


> I have a 25 gal tote full of unused ammo


PM me if you're looking to sell it.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1908115 said:


> "Liked"......


 ^^^^Novak's #1 fan!


----------



## Bill1090

Rain mixed with snow coming down. Very light dusting on the gravel.


----------



## unit28

Watching the 500mb track........

Keeps the track south

http://www.aos.wisc.edu/weatherdata/eta_tempest/12UTC/eta_c500_h36.gif


----------



## Polarismalibu

I really should stay off gun broker. It's like a trap


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1908097 said:


> Anyone know where the occlusion is......?


(we usually look to you for those sort of things...)


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1908114 said:


> Novak Weather
> 
> 2 mins*·*
> 
> Anxiously waiting for the 00z data to trickle in. Still thinking snow band axis sets up from Albert Lea to Red Wing to EAU.


Still thinking? I don't think even his updated map showed that axis...


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1908133 said:


> Watching the 500mb track........
> 
> Keeps the track south
> 
> http://www.aos.wisc.edu/weatherdata/eta_tempest/12UTC/eta_c500_h36.gif


The greens and yellows etc are the low track right? That's like Iowa/Ill. Border South


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;1908142 said:


> The greens and yellows etc are the low track right? That's like Iowa/Ill. Border South


Storms usually follow the nw side


----------



## Bill1090

unit28;1908133 said:


> Watching the 500mb track........
> 
> Keeps the track south
> 
> http://www.aos.wisc.edu/weatherdata/eta_tempest/12UTC/eta_c500_h36.gif


That would mean good for me right? Wouldn't that keep the warm air south?


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1908139 said:


> Still thinking? I don't think even his updated map showed that axis...


I think you should look at it again.


----------



## unit28

Going to shear.........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Moisture is getting light. NWS turned the gain up on their radar.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light snow here.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1908161 said:


> Moisture is getting light. NWS turned the gain up on their radar.


I was just thinking they must have.

On radar it looks pretty good, it's just super light flurries.

How can you tell??


----------



## unit28

Nws updated 
Lack of saturation

Its shearing in the dendrite growth zone


----------



## TKLAWN

Might be cool for guys with large areas, like lwnmwrman and his schools???
http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/grq/4739848940.html


----------



## SSS Inc.

I have to pay more attention. When did my part of town get upped to 1-3 tomorrow? Or did they do this a long time ago?


----------



## unit28

Just wait till it gets abit more north.....
¿


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1908183 said:


> I have to pay more attention. When did my part of town get upped to 1-3 tomorrow? Or did they do this a long time ago?


gfs bump?..........


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1908143 said:


> Storms usually follow the nw side


Right... so the low is the "warmer" colors and the storm track should be the "cooler" colors on the NW side correct? I think?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1908182 said:


> Might be cool for guys with large areas, like lwnmwrman and his schools???
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/grq/4739848940.html


Too much money for one machine. You can buy (2) 60" for roughly the same money, and have more production on smaller properties.

It's a neat idea, but doesn't work for the above if you're not a municipality / government / in house type account.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1908169 said:


> I was just thinking they must have.
> 
> On radar it looks pretty good, it's just super light flurries.
> 
> How can you tell??


About 6:51 the radar goes to a completely different sounding.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1908185 said:


> gfs bump?..........


I don't know. I've tried to disconnect from the weather and get some Christmas stuff done. I suppose I could investigate some more. I still plan on dropping my plow at 7 p.m. tomorrow.


----------



## TKLAWN

lwnmwrman22;1908189 said:


> about 6:51 the radar goes to a completely different sounding.


10-4......


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1908149 said:


> I think you should look at it again.


You're right... for some reason I thought the map showed a little more west than that axis...


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1908196 said:


> I don't know. I've tried to disconnect from the weather and get some Christmas stuff done. I suppose I could investigate some more. I still plan on dropping my plow at 7 p.m. tomorrow.


I tried to not help out by not hooking any plows up this time around...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1908199 said:


> I tried to not help out by not hooking any plows up this time around...


I just got done filling my truck, put a new cutting edge on the tractor from HL Mesabi and fixed a blower.


----------



## gmcdan

What I don't get though, is if you're conservative, why you'd oppose free speech?[/QUOTE]

conservatives aren't against free speech but were thrown into an arena we
don't want to be in created by liberals , Rush Limbaugh was forced off Monday night football , imas was forced off the air , trent lott was forced to step down as speaker of the house , sarah palin was blamed for giffords shooting , liberals are against free speech when its a conservative or a democrat that steps out of bounds such as joe Lieberman who turned independant because he showed support for Israel etc . many dems have made comments but get a free pass . if they want to play the no free speech it should apply to them as well .


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS has a new weather story. Cue Novak post at 8:15.


----------



## NorthernProServ

With a low of 34 tonight, NOT even planning for a salt run.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

gmcdan;1908203 said:


> What I don't get though, is if you're conservative, why you'd oppose free speech?


conservatives aren't against free speech but were thrown into an arena we
don't want to be in created by liberals , Rush Limbaugh was forced off Monday night football , imas was forced off the air , trent lott was forced to step down as speaker of the house , sarah palin was blamed for giffords shooting , liberals are against free speech when its a conservative or a democrat that steps out of bounds such as joe Lieberman who turned independant because he showed support for Israel etc . many dems have made comments but get a free pass . if they want to play the no free speech it should apply to them as well .[/QUOTE]

10-4

In addition: "When the people find that they can vote themselves money that will herald the end of the republic."

― Benjamin Franklin


----------



## MNPLOWCO

SnowGuy73;1908079 said:


> Ian says one maybe two inches.


Looking into his shorts again!


----------



## NorthernProServ

MNPLOWCO;1908209 said:


> Looking into his shorts again!


hahaha......


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1908196 said:


> I don't know. I've tried to disconnect from the weather and get some Christmas stuff done. I suppose I could investigate some more. I still plan on dropping my plow at 7 p.m. tomorrow.


Off at your shop?


----------



## Drakeslayer

TKLAWN;1908182 said:


> Might be cool for guys with large areas, like lwnmwrman and his schools???
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/grq/4739848940.html


I'm not a mowing guy but 10 acres an hour sounds like alot.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1908205 said:


> NWS has a new weather story. Cue Novak post at 8:15.


I guarantee it. His pattern had become quite obvious to me about a week ago.


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;1908186 said:


> Right... so the low is the "warmer" colors and the storm track should be the "cooler" colors on the NW side correct? I think?


Isotherm contours at 500 mb


----------



## unit28

Warmer is more velocity ke


----------



## SnowGuy73

Back to drizzle.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1908213 said:


> Off at your shop?


I don't switch trucks anymore since I sold my half ton. I should make room in my garage to get rid of the plow once in a while though. Maybe I should do that tomorrow when its raining.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1908228 said:


> I don't switch trucks anymore since I sold my half ton. I should make room in my garage to get rid of the plow once in a while though. Maybe I should do that tomorrow when its raining.


I see what you did there.


----------



## Ranger620

Doing my part. I left my truck at the shop, its getting a new cutting edge put on and he's not done with it yet. So I wont see that till tomorrow sometime. Couple of trucks are around a quarter of a tank and I am not filling them. Also gave one of the guys the go ahead to leave this weekend so fridays snow should happen.
Just doing my part


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1908233 said:


> Doing my part. I left my truck at the shop, its getting a new cutting edge put on and he's not done with it yet. So I wont see that till tomorrow sometime. Couple of trucks are around a quarter of a tank and I am not filling them. _Also gave one of the guys the go ahead to leave this weekend so fridays snow should happen._
> Just doing my part


Good call on that part. The 2" I thought would happen on Friday won't so might as well give everyone the weekend off. Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1908239 said:


> Good call on that part. The 2" I thought would happen on Friday won't so might as well give everyone the weekend off. Thumbs Up


I feel if we don't plow tomorrow, I won't have payroll for the month of December.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1908242 said:


> I feel if we don't plow tomorrow, I won't have payroll for the month of December.


Sounds about right


----------



## TKLAWN

Drakeslayer;1908214 said:


> I'm not a mowing guy but 10 acres an hour sounds like alot.


Yeah it does seem a little high.

A 60" exmark is usually 5-6 acres an hour I think.


----------



## Bill1090

I think my plow is sunk in the ground 6". Bring it on!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;1908249 said:


> I think my plow is sunk in the ground 6". Bring it on!


I know it's going to be a cafe to get my skid and trailer out of the mud


----------



## Bill1090

Novak updated


----------



## IDST

ALERT ALERT ALERT. new travel impact map up


----------



## SnowGuy73

Moderate rain.


----------



## TKLAWN

jagext;1908255 said:


> ALERT ALERT ALERT. new travel impact map up


Right on cue.

What a fraud.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1908224 said:


> Warmer is more velocity ke


Ahh I see...


----------



## qualitycut

4-6 ? Doh k


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1908263 said:


> 4-6 ? Doh k


I'm going to laugh my a$$ off if you get 6".


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1908263 said:


> 4-6 ? Doh k


Bring it!

and another 12" Friday!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1908263 said:


> 4-6 ? Doh k


My thoughts exactly


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1908268 said:


> Bring it!
> 
> and another 12" Friday!


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1908268 said:


> Bring it!
> 
> and another 12" Friday!


Yes! This ^^^


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1908266 said:


> I'm going to laugh my a$$ off if you get 6".


Im fine with it but just dont see it. Couple inches maybe. I guess we will see.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1908268 said:


> Bring it!
> 
> and another 12" Friday!


This.......


----------



## NorthernProServ

TKLAWN;1908259 said:


> Right on cue.
> 
> What a fraud.


Who wants to bring this "observation" to his attention? :laughing:


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1908228 said:


> I don't switch trucks anymore since I sold my half ton. I should make room in my garage to get rid of the plow once in a while though. Maybe I should do that tomorrow when its raining.


I hope that is reverse psychology!


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1908276 said:


> Im fine with it but just dont see it. Couple inches maybe. I guess we will see.


On the grass maybe.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1908276 said:


> Im fine with it but just dont see it. Couple inches maybe. I guess we will see.


I thought it would be funny only because it would blow your go with the opposite theory out the window. I agree a couple inches for you is probably more likely but I might change my tune in a few minutes.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1908282 said:


> I thought it would be funny only because it would blow your go with the opposite theory out the window. I agree a couple inches for you is probably more likely but I might change my tune in a few minutes.


What's your gut tell you Dr. SSS? Can I get enough to plow up here?


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;1908251 said:


> I know it's going to be a cafe to get my skid and trailer out of the mud


Don't worry. I'll bring the ol 1/2 ton chevy up and pull that ford out!


----------



## NorthernProServ

Novak as of 4 mins ago.



> In general, it looks like the MSP metro is in line for 1"-4" of snow. Heaviest on the SE side.


Not what his map shows.....now he is low balling his own map that is not even 30 mins old.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1908278 said:


> Who wants to bring this "observation" to his attention? :laughing:


Probably not even worth the time...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;1908289 said:


> Don't worry. I'll bring the ol 1/2 ton chevy up and pull that ford out!


Low blow man low blow


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;1908278 said:


> Who wants to bring this "observation" to his attention? :laughing:


That Kane transportation guy will I'm sure


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1908293 said:


> Novak as of 4 mins ago.
> 
> Not what his map shows.....now he is low balling his own map that is not even 30 mins old.


I might be missing something but his map has the metro in a trace to 6 depending on what end of town.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1908293 said:


> Novak as of 4 mins ago.
> 
> Not what his map shows.....now he is low balling his own map that is not even 30 mins old.


Actually it does, nw metro is in coating-2" and se is in the 4-6".


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1908306 said:


> I might be missing something but his map has the metro in a trace to 6 depending on what end of town.


This........


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Guess ill set the alarm for 4am just in case. Not like I have anything else to do


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Ian has 4-6" way into Wisconsin


----------



## ryde307

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1908107 said:


> Lets go shoot some trap or skeet. 3" is fine with me especially after 75-100 rounds


I'm planning to shoot sporing clays at horse and hunt next week.



Doughboy12;1908120 said:


> See if it will let you set up "b" routes or alternate routes. That way you could even compare the amount of times you run through "normal" and skeleton staff.


I can set as many routes as I would like. The problem is they are never the same. what one guy is doing may change within minutes if someone is behind or something breaks. I'm sure they have a way to address all of this I just haven't figured it out yet. I have asked for another snow companies contact info so I can call and ask them how they use it. I know a large snow contractor in the area that just started using it because a friend subs for them and they had a training day on it.



NICHOLS LANDSCA;1908311 said:


> Guess ill set the alarm for 4am just in case. Not like I have anything else to do


This is my plan. Hoping for a salt run and then plowing tomorrow night.


----------



## SnowGuy73

That Justin guy on there is a tool!


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1908285 said:


> What's your gut tell you Dr. SSS? Can I get enough to plow up here?


No no no. I'm not a doctor. I'd like to see the gfs before I put out my numbers. Seriously.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looking at the NWS radar, I'm thinking "wow, the moisture is REALLY moving!!"


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1908318 said:


> No no no. I'm not a doctor. I'd like to see the gfs before I put out my numbers. Seriously.


When does that happen?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1908318 said:


> No no no. I'm not a doctor. I'd like to see the gfs before I put out my numbers. Seriously.


Copy that Sir! :salute: (not a doctor)


----------



## banonea

starspangled6.0;1907957 said:


> Not a single flake here in St. Paul.
> 
> In other news, got my fancy new holster in the mail. WOW is this ever comfy.


Got one similar to that a guy here in town makes, didn't think it was that comfortable. Just picked up a basic leather holster and it is way better than my other.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1908322 said:


> When does that happen?


Usually 100% done around 11 our time


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I still have 1.9" on my hourlies.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1908325 said:


> Usually 100% done around 11 our time


Copy that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1908327 said:


> I still have 1.9" on my hourlies.


Same here.


----------



## qualitycut

2.3 hourly. ..


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1908322 said:


> When does that happen?


Anytime now. The nam moved further east so I'd like to see the gfs before I commit.


----------



## Green Grass

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1908311 said:


> Guess ill set the alarm for 4am just in case. Not like I have anything else to do


No alarm being set here so if we get a bunch of snow someone call me


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

1.9" here three


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1908331 said:


> Anytime now. The nam moved further east so I'd like to see the gfs before I commit.


Son of a.......


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1908332 said:


> No alarm being set here so if we get a bunch of snow someone call me


I figure i will hear the plows going by 10 times, wake up freak out only to look out at a slushy coating.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1908323 said:


> Copy that Sir! :salute: (not a doctor)


Well if you insist by all means you can call me Dr. Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1908332 said:


> No alarm being set here so if we get a bunch of snow someone call me


Haha.....

Ok!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1908336 said:


> Son of a.......


Thats not nice!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1908340 said:


> Thats not nice!


Just trying to fit in around here.


----------



## PremierL&L

Green Grass;1908332 said:


> No alarm being set here so if we get a bunch of snow someone call me


Only call your getting is for a fire! Brown Christmas here we come


----------



## SnowGuy73

PremierL&L;1908342 said:


> Only call your getting is for a fire! Brown Christmas here we come


He might get another call.....


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1908122 said:


> And 3 for bano.....


When?.........


----------



## PremierL&L

SnowGuy73;1908343 said:


> He might get another call.....


OK I'll take the bait... For?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1908332 said:


> No alarm being set here so if we get a bunch of snow someone call me


Same here........


----------



## Green Grass

PremierL&L;1908346 said:


> OK I'll take the bait... For?


Snow not being able to sleep??


----------



## cbservicesllc

Down to 1.7 on the hourly here...


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1908336 said:


> Son of a.......


Well hold on a minute. Lets see what this radar does.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1908348 said:


> Snow not being able to sleep??


This!.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1908350 said:


> Well hold on a minute. Lets see what this radar does.


Jeez I can hardly wait 91 minutes..

Probably bad news any way.


----------



## Bill1090

My hourly is .6.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1908350 said:


> Well hold on a minute. Lets see what this radar does.


That's what I was wondering..... Quite a bit of moisture moving up from IA instead of heading to WI.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1908332 said:


> No alarm being set here so if we get a bunch of snow someone call me


I'll call you if I get called at 2.


----------



## PremierL&L

Green Grass;1908348 said:


> Snow not being able to sleep??


Snow? :laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

Nam has fridays snow just north of the cities


----------



## banonea

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1908311 said:


> Guess ill set the alarm for 4am just in case. Not like I have anything else to do


I will most likely still be up.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

But then again it must have warm air associated with it, as it's supposed to slightly warm over night again.


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1908344 said:


> When?.........


Dont you check the weather? Lol tomorrow


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1908357 said:


> Nam has fridays snow just north of the cities


That will change.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ian is on....


----------



## IDST

i'm at less than an inch on weather channel


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1908362 said:


> Ian is on....


Says 18-20 hours of moisture left.


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1908361 said:


> That will change.


Let's hope!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Where is the snow o meter?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ian sticking with 1-2".


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1908357 said:


> Nam has fridays snow just north of the cities


How did you learn to read those things? I've tried and they are so confusing.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1908306 said:


> I might be missing something but his map has the metro in a trace to 6 depending on what end of town.





SnowGuy73;1908308 said:


> Actually it does, nw metro is in coating-2" and se is in the 4-6".


I think I was looking at a old map when I said that.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1908369 said:


> Ian sticking with 1-2".


In the grass


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1908360 said:


> Dont you check the weather? Lol tomorrow


I have given up looking at the weather, it changes every other hour. I figured I would look out the window, if it is wet....it's raining. If it is white...... it's snowing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1908357 said:


> Nam has fridays snow just north of the cities


Main energy is south of the cities, albeit hasn't even gotten to NE. There is a band sliding across MN though.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ian says 2-3" Friday.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1908370 said:


> How did you learn to read those things? I've tried and they are so confusing.


http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/displayMod.php?var=eta_sfc_prcp&hours=hr51hr54hr57hr60hr63hr66hr69hr72hr75hr78hr81hr84


----------



## PremierL&L

qualitycut;1908372 said:


> In the grass


Wah wah Ian says dud


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1908372 said:


> In the grass


Ssshhhhhhhhh.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1908354 said:


> That's what I was wondering..... Quite a bit of moisture moving up from IA instead of heading to WI.


Thats what I was thinking.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1908376 said:


> Main energy is south of the cities, albeit hasn't even gotten to NE. There is a band sliding across MN though.


Yea but only band that's in mn is north


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1908384 said:


> Thats what I was thinking.


Although unit said it would shear in the dendriatic zone, so I can see the moisture sliding up to Albert Lea, then rotating up to Eau Claire, Rice Lake, then moving out.

Would explain the forecasts, how everyone seems to see it play out.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1908384 said:



> Thats what I was thinking.


I think its supposed to start sliding east soon?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1908386 said:


> Yea but only band that's in mn is north


Pretty sure I see a band across the entire state that's sliding straight east.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1908386 said:


> Yea but only band that's in mn is north


But its not moving north and its not going west either.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1908389 said:


> I think its supposed to start sliding east soon?


Ian said it already has begun to.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1908391 said:


> Pretty sure I see a band across the entire state that's sliding straight east.


Yea i was just looking at 84th hour, seen it once i looped


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1908388 said:


> Although unit said it would shear in the dendriatic zone, so I can see the moisture sliding up to Albert Lea, then rotating up to Eau Claire, Rice Lake, then moving out.
> 
> Would explain the forecasts, how everyone seems to see it play out.


This.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1908395 said:


> Yea i was just looking at 84th hour, seen it once i looped


It's okay young grasshoppah.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1908388 said:


> Although unit said it would shear in the dendriatic zone, so I can see the moisture sliding up to Albert Lea, then rotating up to Eau Claire, Rice Lake, then moving out.
> 
> Would explain the forecasts, how everyone seems to see it play out.





qualitycut;1908389 said:


> I think its supposed to start sliding east soon?


I'm just trying to compare what the models look like to the radar. Just didn't seem match up as best as I could tell. Like to see the whip crack a little more and we'll know where its going for sure.


----------



## qualitycut

Dahl at 30% friday


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak posted.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1908401 said:


> I'm just trying to compare what the models look like to the radar. Just didn't seem match up as best as I could tell. Like to see the whip crack a little more and we'll know where its going for sure.


Yea dahl showed hardly and activity on his future cast


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1908403 said:


> Dahl at 30% friday


Same as earlier, I think.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SnowGuy73;1908404 said:


> Novak posted.


He's talking like a snowplower!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1908407 said:


> Same as earlier, I think.


O i haven't seen it since someone said kstp was at 60


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1908404 said:


> Novak posted.


Well he must be confident it will snow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1908414 said:


> He's talking like a snowplower!


Must be lonely.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1908416 said:


> O i haven't seen it since someone said kstp was at 60


I think that was Sam at 11:00 today.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1908417 said:


> Well he must be confident it will snow.


Yea but where is the question. ...


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1908418 said:


> Must be lonely.


Just trying to win you over.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1908417 said:


> Well he must be confident it will snow.


And accumulate on hard surfaces.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1908422 said:


> Just trying to win you over.


No need, I've followed him for a while.


----------



## unit28

Main band in central IA........


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1908423 said:


> And accumulate on hard surfaces.


In Wisconsin. ..


----------



## banonea

nothing but rain here in Rochester, 34 degrees. Pick up Christmas groceries do a little work around the house while the wife sleeps and nobody can call and bother me.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1908433 said:


> In Wisconsin. ..


I'd be fine with that.

As long as we get 18" on Friday!


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1908435 said:


> I'd be fine with that.
> 
> As long as we get 18" on Friday!


Yes, I agree with this!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

RAP looks like it tops out at .2"


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1908435 said:


> I'd be fine with that.
> 
> As long as we get 18" on Friday!


Good luck! !


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1908442 said:


> Good luck! !


A guy can hope.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1908443 said:


> A guy can hope.


Hope in one hand cafe in the other.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1908445 said:


> Hope in one hand cafe in the other.


My left hand is full and smells.


----------



## qualitycut

The "good question" chick on wcco is easy on the eyes


----------



## Drakeslayer

just heard my sump pump run. Seriously


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1908401 said:


> I'm just trying to compare what the models look like to the radar. Just didn't seem match up as best as I could tell. Like to see the whip crack a little more and we'll know where its going for sure.


This......


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;1908414 said:


> He's talking like a snowplower!


Trying to win us over...


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1908447 said:


> The "good question" chick on wcco is easy on the eyes


Oh yes she is. Just had a kid too!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bel says "not a lot" of snow... "by the time the cold gets here the precip is mostly gone"


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1908453 said:


> Bel says "not a lot" of snow... "by the time the cold gets here the precip is mostly gone"


No!............


----------



## Camden

The organizers of the MOA protest are going to be charged with a crime. Love it!

http://minnesota.cbslocal.com/2014/...-file-charges-against-moa-protest-organizers/


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Schaffer said a sloppy inch at best.

Same thing my wife said on my birthday.


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1908453 said:


> Bel says "not a lot" of snow... "by the time the cold gets here the precip is mostly gone"


Her hourly forecast showed 33 for a low, but then the next screen showed 31 for a low w/ 1-2" total yet the micro cast showed 1" only. Setting my alarm for 4-5am, I think we'll drop below the freezing mark & need salt. & then hopefully 2" by this time tomorrow night. payup


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1908457 said:


> Schaffer said a sloppy inch at best.
> 
> Same thing my wife said on my birthday.


Ouch...... lol


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

cbservicesllc;1908453 said:


> Bel says "not a lot" of snow... "by the time the cold gets here the precip is mostly gone"


Pretty much what ch 4 said


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1908456 said:


> The organizers of the MOA protest are going to be charged with a crime. Love it!
> 
> http://minnesota.cbslocal.com/2014/...-file-charges-against-moa-protest-organizers/


Now they will have a record!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1908457 said:


> Schaffer said a sloppy inch at best.
> 
> Same thing my wife said on my birthday.


Wife: who do you think you're going to please with that?
You: ME


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1908461 said:


> Pretty much what ch 4 said


Screw this weather!


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1908456 said:


> The organizers of the MOA protest are going to be charged with a crime. Love it!
> 
> http://minnesota.cbslocal.com/2014/...-file-charges-against-moa-protest-organizers/


But but the lady i seen on the news said they were just there so sing and the cops are the ones who actually closed it down. Thats not fair.


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1908464 said:


> Wife: who do you think you're going to please with that?
> You: ME


Isnt that the only purpose? Lol


----------



## Drakeslayer

BossPlow614;1908459 said:


> Her hourly forecast showed 33 for a low, but then the next screen showed 31 for a low w/ 1-2" total yet the micro cast showed 1" only. Setting my alarm for 4-5am, I think we'll drop below the freezing mark & need salt. & then hopefully 2" by this time tomorrow night. payup


http://www.myfoxtwincities.com/stor...ghest-blood-alcohol-concentrations-in-country


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1908456 said:


> The organizers of the MOA protest are going to be charged with a crime. Love it!
> 
> http://minnesota.cbslocal.com/2014/...-file-charges-against-moa-protest-organizers/


Yes! Thank You! Shame on that lady for comparing themselves to Christmas Carolers...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1908457 said:


> Schaffer said a sloppy inch at best.
> 
> Same thing my wife said on my birthday.


:laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1908471 said:


> Yes! Thank You! Shame on that lady for comparing themselves to Christmas Carolers...


Doh k...... .


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1908459 said:


> Her hourly forecast showed 33 for a low, but then the next screen showed 31 for a low w/ 1-2" total yet the micro cast showed 1" only. Setting my alarm for 4-5am, I think we'll drop below the freezing mark & need salt. & then hopefully 2" by this time tomorrow night. payup


I like your style...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;1908470 said:


> http://www.myfoxtwincities.com/stor...ghest-blood-alcohol-concentrations-in-country


That's cause Champlin cops are ruthless! Gives everyone a reason to have one of those!


----------



## qualitycut

Raps flat lined now.


----------



## Ranger620

I'm not setting the alarm. See if that makes it snow or see if I get a call for salt


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1908486 said:


> I'm not setting the alarm. See if that makes it snow or see if I get a call for salt


I wouldn't bother tonight.


----------



## Drakeslayer

cbservicesllc;1908475 said:


> That's cause Champlin cops are ruthless! Gives everyone a reason to have one of those!


16 years ago I made it from a pearl jam concert in MPLS to the holiday in champlin. Got pulled over and the cop said as long as you make over the river and into anoka I will give you a pass. That's where we were headed and made it! Ah the good old days.....


----------



## qualitycut

Looks like its trying to split down by davenport iowa


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1908489 said:


> I wouldn't bother tonight.


So that's your official prediction?


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1908493 said:


> So that's your official prediction?


Thats my official prediction for tonight. With any luck about 5 I'll get a call for saltpayup


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1908493 said:


> So that's your official prediction?


For tonight anyway. I still think I will be plowing tomorrow night.  At this point just make the grass white and I'll be happy.


----------



## IDST

It's 23:00 SSS


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1908495 said:


> For tonight anyway. I still think I will be plowing tomorrow night.  At this point just make the grass white and I'll be happy.


It's after 11.....


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1908344 said:


> When?.........


Bel' map that showed us in the 1-3 for tonight into tomorrow.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1908495 said:


> For tonight anyway. I still think I will be plowing tomorrow night.  At this point just make the grass white and I'll be happy.


What ruler you going to use .


----------



## SSS Inc.

jagext;1908497 said:


> It's 23:00 SSS





SnowGuy73;1908498 said:


> It's after 11.....


I forgot what I promised.  Remind me and I'll respond.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I spent way to much money tonight. Still 3 more people to get gifts for tomorrow


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ok.

Airport (Me): 2.1"
Quality: 2.3"
Snowguy: 1.7"
CB: 1.5"
Green: 1.2"
Lwnmwr: 1.4" (Thats what he told us anyway )
Bill, Bano and Jim: 2.1"
Skorum: 2.5"
CityGuy: 1.6"
Polaris: .2"
Unit: .9"
Camden: .25"
Jagext: 1.8"

Some of you other guys ,I'm not sure of exact locations.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1908503 said:


> Ok.
> 
> Airport (Me): 2.1"
> Quality: 2.3"
> Snowguy: 1.7"
> CB: 1.5"
> Green: 1.2"
> Lwnmwr: 1.4" (Thats what he told us anyway )
> Bill, Bano and Jim: 2.1"
> Skorum: 2.5"
> CityGuy: 1.6"
> Polaris: .2"
> Unit: .9"
> Camden: .25"
> Jagext: 1.8"
> 
> Some of you other guys ,I'm not sure of exact locations.


Let's just call it Buck Hill...;-)


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1908503 said:


> Ok.
> 
> Airport (Me): 2.1"
> Quality: 2.3"
> Snowguy: 1.7"
> *CB: 1.5"*
> Green: 1.2"
> Lwnmwr: 1.4" (Thats what he told us anyway )
> Bill, Bano and Jim: 2.1"
> Skorum: 2.5"
> CityGuy: 1.6"
> Polaris: .2"
> Unit: .9"
> Camden: .25"
> Jagext: 1.8"
> 
> Some of you other guys ,I'm not sure of exact locations.


I'll take it!! payup


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1908500 said:


> What ruler you going to use .


The one that starts at 1".


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1908504 said:


> Let's just call it Buck Hill...;-)


You are at 2.1"


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1908503 said:


> Ok.
> 
> Airport (Me): 2.1"
> Quality: 2.3"
> Snowguy: 1.7"
> CB: 1.5"
> Green: 1.2"
> Lwnmwr: 1.4" (Thats what he told us anyway )
> Bill, Bano and Jim: 2.1"
> Skorum: 2.5"
> CityGuy: 1.6"
> Polaris: .2"
> Unit: .9"
> Camden: .25"
> Jagext: 1.8"
> 
> Some of you other guys ,I'm not sure of exact locations.


I get .2" but cb gets 1.5" that's dumb


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1908508 said:


> I get .2" but cb gets 1.5" that's dumb


Funny you should mention that, I just updated....

Polaris: 1.2"


----------



## qualitycut

Is that with compaction? How much is going to melt on contact or is that on grassy areas. Will i be able to do some shopping tomorrow?


----------



## Doughboy12

Will I be able to get my trash carts back up the hill? ;-)


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1908510 said:


> Funny you should mention that, I just updated....
> 
> Polaris: 1.2"


Thanks chief! I'll dig the equipment out


----------



## PremierL&L

qualitycut;1908511 said:


> Is that with compaction? How much is going to melt on contact or is that on grassy areas. Will i be able to do some shopping tomorrow?


Stay inside it's gonna be a full blown christmasnami no travel advised! :laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1908511 said:


> Is that with compaction? How much is going to melt on contact or is that on grassy areas. Will i be able to do some shopping tomorrow?


Very little will melt on contact once the snow begins in fruition. And yes you can go shopping tomorrow. Roadways should remain mostly wet except during the lunch hour when a slight increase in intensity may occur.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1908508 said:


> I get .2" but cb gets 1.5" that's dumb


Well you know... we are about 10 miles different...  :waving:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1908512 said:


> Will I be able to get my trash carts back up the hill? ;-)


I could get slick. If they were still full as you went back up it could be a challenge but hopefully they will be empty when you retrieve them. Good luck!


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1908503 said:


> Ok.
> 
> Airport (Me): 2.1"
> Quality: 2.3"
> Snowguy: 1.7"
> CB: 1.5"
> Green: 1.2"
> Lwnmwr: 1.4" (Thats what he told us anyway )
> Bill, Bano and Jim: 2.1"
> Skorum: 2.5"
> CityGuy: 1.6"
> Polaris: .2"
> Unit: .9"
> Camden: .25"
> Jagext: 1.8"
> 
> Some of you other guys ,I'm not sure of exact locations.


I'm a few miles NE of CB. My accounts are throughout the NW metro.

We've gone through so many pages so it's too hard to find, CB - how do you like SAP? I know it seems good for maintenance & snow but how is it for installation?


----------



## BossPlow614

Doughboy12;1908512 said:


> Will I be able to get my trash carts back up the hill? ;-)


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:

That's if you're referring to what I think you're referring to.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1908515 said:


> Very little will melt on contact once the snow begins in fruition. And yes you can go shopping tomorrow. Roadways should remain mostly wet except during the lunch hour when a slight increase in intensity may occur.


So its not going to melt but roads will stay wet? Which is it nowack?


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1908518 said:


> I'm a few miles NE of CB. My accounts are throughout the NW metro.
> 
> We've gone through so many pages so it's too hard to find, CB - how do you like SAP? I know it seems good for maintenance & snow but how is it for installation?


Mjbossdub2013: 1.6"


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1908517 said:


> I could get slick. If they were still full as you went back up it could be a challenge but hopefully they will be empty when you retrieve them. Good luck!


Wouldn't be the first time they skipped me this year.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1908520 said:


> So its not going to melt but roads will stay wet? Which is it nowack?


There is a difference between natural melting on hard surface vs. man made melting as I call it. Cars, salt etc all contribute to man made melting.


----------



## Doughboy12

BossPlow614;1908519 said:


> :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:
> 
> That's if you're referring to what I think you're referring to.


I think I am / we are... ;-)


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1908523 said:


> There is a difference between natural melting on hard surface vs. man made melting as I call it. Cars, salt etc all contribute to man made melting.


Thanks for the response, love your posts.


----------



## Camden

The NASCAR South Park episode is on. It's one of their best.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1908526 said:


> Thanks for the response, love your posts.


Tell your friends! I'll have a mid storm update after I see if its actually snowing or not.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1908527 said:


> The NASCAR South Park episode is on. It's one of their best.


Watching it as well, nice marathon going


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1908529 said:


> Watching it as well, nice marathon going


The press conference scene is the best.


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1908521 said:


> Mjbossdub2013: 1.6"


I'll hold you to that & hope there's .4" more of snow tomorrow night so there's 2".


----------



## BossPlow614

Doughboy12;1908524 said:


> I think I am / we are... ;-)


It is funniest show I have ever watched. Hands down.


----------



## Doughboy12

And seriously who cares about Michigan anyway?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just checked the radar one last time. Turned the alarm from 4 am to 7 am.


----------



## Doughboy12

BossPlow614;1908533 said:


> It is funniest show I have ever watched. Hands down.


Ok now I am confused...what show? I was making it like Novak's page.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1908527 said:


> The NASCAR South Park episode is on. It's one of their best.


That's what I'm watching!


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1908518 said:


> I'm a few miles NE of CB. My accounts are throughout the NW metro.
> 
> We've gone through so many pages so it's too hard to find, CB - how do you like SAP? I know it seems good for maintenance & snow but how is it for installation?


Sent you a PM


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1908526 said:


> Thanks for the response, love your posts.


:laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

I think it's great how you answer all the questions like this.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1908527 said:


> The NASCAR South Park episode is on. It's one of their best.


Love that one!

Cafe you Danica Patrick!

I'm gonna go fast... turn left sometimes!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1908534 said:


> And seriously who cares about Michigan anyway?


Especially the Upper Peninsula.


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1908533 said:


> It is funniest show I have ever watched. Hands down.


I think he was making fun of Novak?


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1908542 said:


> Especially the Upper Peninsula.


What a tool... Doesn't he know they got like 8-12 over the last 5 days...?


----------



## Doughboy12

So what's next for you?
Ok then...
Can't thank you enough for all the time....
The one and only Triple S up here in the play house!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Sitting here sorting brass, usually sort after each trip gone three times now. Have about 700rnds to sort


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1908546 said:


> So what's next for you?
> Ok then...
> Can't thank you enough for all the time....
> The one and only Triple S up here in the play house!


I try my best.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1908549 said:


> I try my best.


PowPower 92 ray-dee-ooo


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1908535 said:


> Just checked the radar one last time. Turned the alarm from 4 am to 7 am.


So no alarm then


----------



## BossPlow614

I was referring to Trailer Park Boys as that happens in the show. I never saw anything about carts on Novak's page. Carry on. 

CB, I'll look for the PM.


----------



## Doughboy12

BossPlow614;1908552 said:


> I was referring to Trailer Park Boys as that happens in the show. I never saw anything about carts on Novak's page. Carry on.
> 
> CB, I'll look for the PM.


Your reference is more funny. Mine was a bit of a stretch but I did just take the trash down so that is what came to mind...art imitating life...or vise versa...lol


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1908551 said:


> So no alarm then


I think my low got changed to 32... but not till 6AM... guess I'll go out at 6 and see if I can fall on my driveway...


----------



## Doughboy12

33* here... Been there for better part of an hour.


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;1908502 said:


> I spent way to much money tonight. Still 3 more people to get gifts for tomorrow


I just dropped $500.00 on xmas eve dinner and a few gifts. .....


----------



## Doughboy12

Frozen moisture starting to fall at the moment.


----------



## qualitycut

35 degrees, nws says i should be at 33


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Still 37 here, two degrees warmer than it's suppose to be. If it stays two degrees warmer all night we're twiddling thumbs in the morning


----------



## OC&D

This is hilarious. Everyone should get a trophy!


----------



## OC&D

Alright everyone, I think this is something we can all get behind. Call your legislators!


----------



## NorthernProServ

OC&D;1908561 said:


> This is hilarious. Everyone should get a trophy!


blahahahah!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

OC&D;1908561 said:


> This is hilarious. Everyone should get a trophy!


Hahahahahaha! Awesome...

By the way... house thermometer says 37... not as concerned (not that I was before)


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hmmm... just went down to .8 during the day tomorrow on the Hourly... Down from 1.5...

Edit: Annnnd just got downgraded to less than 1 inch during the day...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I've been dropped from 1-2" for Tuesday to less than 1/2, what we all thought.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If it doesn't snow Friday......see you all next year.......























2015.


----------



## unit28

Took the 500mb track

Psy attention Novack........,


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wife's been snoring so loud all night I have ear buds in, out on the couch, and still can't sleep. I suppose I could get up and do some site checks.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1908571 said:


> Wife's been snoring so loud all night I have ear buds in, out on the couch, and still can't sleep. I suppose I could get up and do some site checks.


That would be a good xmas present for us. Keeps us from burning gas. Let us know if you fall on your ass.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Decided to get caught up on paperwork instead. Don't feel like getting dressed yet. She gets up in bout an hour for work, maybe I can get back to bed and some sleep before my kids get up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

For Friday.......

THERE SHOULD BE A FAIRLY DISTINCT
BAROCLINIC ZONE ASSOCIATED WITH THE TROUGH...AND ISENTROPIC
FORECASTS INDICATE A NICE PRECIPITATION BAND IS FORECAST ACROSS THE
CENTRAL CWA. THIS SHOULD BE IN THE FORM OF SNOW AS TEMPERATURES
COOL DYNAMICALLY AS THE TROUGH LIFTS THROUGH THE AREA. STILL SOME
QUESTION HOW FAR SOUTH THIS WILL DEVELOP SO WE CONTINUE THE THE HIGH
CHANCE POPS OVER THE CENTRAL CWA FOR NOW. THIS DOES HAVE THE
POTENTIAL FOR A HEADLINE TYPE EVENT.


----------



## CityGuy

34 
Feels like 26
Light wind.
Mist

No snow


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1908503 said:


> Ok.
> 
> Airport (Me): 2.1"
> Quality: 2.3"
> Snowguy: 1.7"
> CB: 1.5"
> Green: 1.2"
> Lwnmwr: 1.4" (Thats what he told us anyway )
> Bill, Bano and Jim: 2.1"
> Skorum: 2.5"
> CityGuy: 1.6"
> Polaris: .2"
> Unit: .9"
> Camden: .25"
> Jagext: 1.8"
> 
> Some of you other guys ,I'm not sure of exact locations.


Don't see it happening.
I think most of it will melt on contact.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1908446 said:


> My left hand is full and smells.


Ha..............


----------



## SnowGuy73

35° cloudy breezy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Down to less than an inch for today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Up to 50% Friday!


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1908597 said:


> Up to 50% Friday!


We can only hope.


----------



## CityGuy

I think I feel a cold coming on.

Crap.


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;1908602 said:


> I think I feel a cold coming on.
> 
> Crap.


Better up the vitamen C intake


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1908600 said:


> We can only hope.


Probably get cafed then too.


----------



## CityGuy

So a African American grabs a cops baton and fights a white cop, ends up dead and the African American community says the cop is at fault?

Wow we have a screwed up world.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1908604 said:


> Probably get cafes then too.


I was thinking % goes up, reality chances go down.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1908604 said:


> Probably get cafed then too.


Atleast temps are supposed to go back to more near normal.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I saw something about them protesting at the memorial for the two cops that were killed too...


----------



## CityGuy

Marler says most accumulating snow is east/se of the cities for today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1908608 said:


> Atleast temps are supposed to go back to more near normal.


That will change.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1908612 said:


> Marler says most accumulating snow is east/se of the cities for today.


What'd he say for amounts?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1908615 said:


> What'd he say for amounts?


Less than an inch in the cities.

2-3 toward Banno and into Wisc.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1908613 said:


> That will change.


Always does.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1908618 said:


> Less than an inch in the cities.
> 
> 2-3 toward Banno and into Wisc.


Son of a.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Wonder how long before Novak updates?


----------



## CityGuy

Brown christmas here we come.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Kind of gloomy out here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

MNPLOWCO;1908626 said:


> Kind of gloomy out here.


This is true.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1908622 said:


> Brown christmas here we come.


Yup, sucks!


----------



## TKLAWN

Wonder if I even see a flake today?? I doubt it.


----------



## Bill1090

Probably have 1/4" so far. 32*


----------



## PremierL&L

TKLAWN;1908635 said:


> Wonder if I even see a flake today?? I doubt it.


Not planning on venturing outside at all today then eh?


----------



## MNPLOWCO

I was reading SSS reports on the weather here last night. I see he has a new title of
DR. I was listening to the Grinch That Stole Christmas at the same time. I put two and two together. His new name is “Dr. SeuSS.” It fits because he has all to those funny machines that make noise, noise, noise, noise!!

Narrator: Yes the Grinch knew tomorrow all the Who girls and boys would wake bright and early and rush for their toys. 
Grinch: 
And then, oh the noise! Oh the noise, noise, noise, noise! 

They’ll bang on tong-tinglers (Jack hammers)
They’ll blow their ﬂoo-ﬂounders. (Truck horns)
Theyʼll crash on jang-jinglers (Asphalt machines)
and bounce on boing-bounders. (Rollers)
Narrator: Then Who’s young and old, would sit down to a feast. and they’ll
feast, and theyʼll feast.
And theyʼll feast feast feast feast! (lunch break)
:waving:


----------



## Bill1090

Bill1090;1908636 said:


> Probably have 1/4" so far. 32*


Maybe 1/2"....


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1908635 said:


> Wonder if I even see a flake today?? I doubt it.


Your probably right.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I think meisha could bench press me!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drizzle here now.


----------



## Green Grass

MNPLOWCO;1908640 said:


> I was reading SSS reports on the weather here last night. I see he has a new title of
> DR. I was listening to the Grinch That Stole Christmas at the same time. I put two and two together. His new name is "Dr. SeuSS." It fits because he has all to those funny machines that make noise, noise, noise, noise!!
> 
> Narrator: Yes the Grinch knew tomorrow all the Who girls and boys would wake bright and early and rush for their toys.
> Grinch:
> And then, oh the noise! Oh the noise, noise, noise, noise!
> 
> They'll bang on tong-tinglers (Jack hammers)
> They'll blow their ﬂoo-ﬂounders. (Truck horns)
> Theyʼll crash on jang-jinglers (Asphalt machines)
> and bounce on boing-bounders. (Rollers)
> Narrator: Then Who's young and old, would sit down to a feast. and they'll
> feast, and theyʼll feast.
> And theyʼll feast feast feast feast! (lunch break)
> :waving:


I think that you are on to something!


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1908644 said:


> I think meisha could bench press me!


She is looking very man like today.wesport


----------



## Bill1090

Snowing heavy now! We're coming.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Geez, Down to 0.6 for today. Bust-O-rama


----------



## Bill1090

MNPLOWCO;1908640 said:


> I was reading SSS reports on the weather here last night. I see he has a new title of
> DR. I was listening to the Grinch That Stole Christmas at the same time. I put two and two together. His new name is "Dr. SeuSS." It fits because he has all to those funny machines that make noise, noise, noise, noise!!
> 
> Narrator: Yes the Grinch knew tomorrow all the Who girls and boys would wake bright and early and rush for their toys.
> Grinch:
> And then, oh the noise! Oh the noise, noise, noise, noise!
> 
> They'll bang on tong-tinglers (Jack hammers)
> They'll blow their ﬂoo-ﬂounders. (Truck horns)
> Theyʼll crash on jang-jinglers (Asphalt machines)
> and bounce on boing-bounders. (Rollers)
> Narrator: Then Who's young and old, would sit down to a feast. and they'll
> feast, and theyʼll feast.
> And theyʼll feast feast feast feast! (lunch break)
> :waving:


That's awesome!


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1908648 said:


> She is looking very man like today.wesport


Agreed.

Look at at those arms!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

MNPLOWCO;1908650 said:


> Geez, Down to 0.6 for today. Bust-O-rama


Same here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1908649 said:


> Snowing heavy now! We're coming.


Pics or it isn't happening.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak updated.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Radar sure looks like your getting something BILL.


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## MNPLOWCO

SnowGuy73;1908657 said:


>


Wow, I might be getting a "coating"

BILLY SQUIER: "Coat me,.... Coat me" Thumbs Up


----------



## OC&D

Less than 1". I'm not surprised. 

Some of you may still get a salt run out of this though!


----------



## SnowGuy73

MNPLOWCO;1908661 said:


> Wow, I might be getting a "coating"
> 
> BILLY SQUIER: "Coat me,.... Coat me" Thumbs Up


I'm right on the line of two inches.

Ain't happening.


----------



## Green Grass

No rain no snow and 33


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sam shows 0.8" for metro.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Shows 50% for Fri day.


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1908654 said:


> Pics or it isn't happening.


Working on it


----------



## Doughboy12

County out in pairs. 
starting to snow. 
all surfaces slick


----------



## BossPlow614

I hope the NWS info Lmn posted about Friday is true. I could go for a monumental type storm, something similar to Buffalo, NY last month?


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1908685 said:


> I hope the NWS info Lmn posted about Friday is true. I could go for a monumental type storm, something similar to Buffalo, NY last month?


This!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!****


----------



## Bill1090

Maybe this? http://t.co/oKp5c8CN5E


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1908685 said:


> I hope the NWS info Lmn posted about Friday is true. I could go for a monumental type storm, something similar to Buffalo, NY last month?


Alright... I want snow and all... but that's nuts... you and I don't have the equipment to handle such events (unless you have a front end loader laying around I don't know about)


----------



## cbservicesllc

MNPLOWCO;1908661 said:


> Wow, I might be getting a "coating"
> 
> BILLY SQUIER: "Coat me,.... Coat me" Thumbs Up


Yeah... looks like I might get about the same... nice parody!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1908694 said:


> Alright... I want snow and all... but that's nuts... you and I don't have the equipment to handle such events (unless you have a front end loader laying around I don't know about)


You worry too much.

Let the little guy dream!

Haha.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1908689 said:


> Maybe this? http://t.co/oKp5c8CN5E


Looks good.


----------



## Bill1090

Up to 1" so far


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1908696 said:


> You worry too much.
> 
> Let the little guy dream!
> 
> Haha.


What he said! Haha.

7' is a little excessive but I'd be happy if we got a foot, it doesn't feel like winter if we don't have a snowpack & massive piles around/in lots this time of year.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I sure am glad I didn't set my alarm


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1908700 said:


> What he said! Haha.
> 
> 7' is a little excessive but I'd be happy if we got six feet, it doesn't feel like winter if we don't have a snowpack & massive piles around/in lots this time of year.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## Doughboy12

I passed no fewer than a dozen county trucks on 46...











...coming out of the public works building.


----------



## Doughboy12

The snow seemed to stop as I got past the refinery on 52.

The pond ice now looks like it does in March/April.
Getting that white look to it and not from snow...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1908711 said:


> The snow seemed to stop as I got past the refinery on 52.
> 
> The pond ice now looks like it does in March/April.
> Getting that white look to it and not from snow...


Honeycomb ice at Christmas, sad


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1908706 said:


> Fixed it for you.


  

I'll be cafe-ing mad if we get a bunch of snow in April I'm exchange for no snow in December.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1908706 said:


> Fixed it for you.


Come on don't jinx it


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1908716 said:


> I'll be cafe-ing mad if we get a bunch of snow in April I'm exchange for no snow in December.


I kind a have a feeling this will be one of those years where it is 80° in March


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1908685 said:


> I hope the NWS info Lmn posted about Friday is true. I could go for a monumental type storm, something similar to Buffalo, NY last month?


Bring it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1908700 said:


> What he said! Haha.
> 
> 7' is a little excessive but I'd be happy if we got a foot, it doesn't feel like winter if we don't have a snowpack & massive piles around/in lots this time of year.


I have a feeling we will be paying for this in April/May.


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1908716 said:


> I'll be cafe-ing mad if we get a bunch of snow in April I'm exchange for no snow in December.


Probably will.


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;1908720 said:


> I kind a have a feeling this will be one of those years where it is 80° in March


That's my thinking too.


----------



## starspangled6.0

I'd love 80 in March, if we get 10 more snow events.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Couple 13, 14 flakes here.


----------



## Bill1090

On the other hand, we usually are not on the ice until January down here on a normal year. Maybe this winter will surprise us.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1908733 said:


> On the other hand, we usually are not on the ice until January down here on a normal year. Maybe this winter will surprise us.


What size house you got?


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1908735 said:


> What size house you got?


Just a 1 man Frabill.


----------



## Polarismalibu

No more plowing this year pack it up


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1908740 said:


> Just a 1 man Frabill.


Ah, you can go out on 3 or 4" inches with that.


----------



## BossPlow614

starspangled6.0;1908730 said:


> I'd love 80 in March, if we get 10 more snow events.


----------



## BossPlow614

Polarismalibu;1908744 said:


> No more plowing this year pack it up


Yep! I might as well get my advertising ready to send out.  
Winter is over. Glad I bought a new plow this year! :realmad:


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1908744 said:


> No more plowing this year pack it up


I would be fine if both miss us this week, then i dont care when it does after.


----------



## Doughboy12

bano...hows it looking down there?


----------



## Bill1090

Sounds like a lot of slide offs now.


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1908716 said:


> I'll be cafe-ing mad if we get a bunch of snow in April I'm exchange for no snow in December.


This is true


----------



## TKLAWN

PremierL&L;1908639 said:


> Not planning on venturing outside at all today then eh?


Always love that one!

BTW light snow, I was wrong.


----------



## Doughboy12

Crosstown at 100 the only red on the traffic map... go figure.

Like a ghost town around here today...whats for lunch Quality?


----------



## Bill1090

Up to 1 5/8" now on the patio


----------



## andersman02

bust.....

Sx3 out preplowing with his 2" already?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Steady snow now, melting obviously.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;1908762 said:


> Up to 1 5/8" now on the patio


I should have left the rain gauge out I could have a total to post


----------



## jimslawnsnow

maybe 1/2" on the drive here so far. very light snow falling. guessing it has mist/drizzle mixed in


----------



## jimslawnsnow

15 minutes ago sam showed 1.7 for me, now 1.3


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1908767 said:


> I should have left the rain gauge out I could have a total to post


this is true...but after what we got in November it might not hold any...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;1908761 said:


> Crosstown at 100 the only red on the traffic map... go figure.
> 
> Like a ghost town around here today...whats for lunch Quality?


Isnt that area bad 24 hours a day?


----------



## TKLAWN

http://www.myfoxtwincities.com/stor...nds-to-raise-money-for-needed-wheelchair-ramp
So many things wrong with this, not sure where to start.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

MNPLOWCO;1908640 said:


> I was reading SSS reports on the weather here last night. I see he has a new title of
> DR. I was listening to the Grinch That Stole Christmas at the same time. I put two and two together. His new name is "Dr. SeuSS." It fits because he has all to those funny machines that make noise, noise, noise, noise!!
> 
> Narrator: Yes the Grinch knew tomorrow all the Who girls and boys would wake bright and early and rush for their toys.
> Grinch:
> And then, oh the noise! Oh the noise, noise, noise, noise!
> 
> They'll bang on tong-tinglers (Jack hammers)
> They'll blow their ﬂoo-ﬂounders. (Truck horns)
> Theyʼll crash on jang-jinglers (Asphalt machines)
> and bounce on boing-bounders. (Rollers)
> Narrator: Then Who's young and old, would sit down to a feast. and they'll
> feast, and theyʼll feast.
> And theyʼll feast feast feast feast! (lunch break)
> :waving:


How much egg nog did you have?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;1908762 said:


> Up to 1 5/8" now on the patio


Wow! Stacking up there! I wish that was here!


----------



## Doughboy12

Looks to be a pretty good wall coming up from Cannon Falls...(on the radar I use)


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;1908773 said:


> Isnt that area bad 24 hours a day?


Sort of the "go figure" part of the comment ... Yes.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Rain snow mix now.


----------



## Doughboy12

TKLAWN;1908774 said:


> http://www.myfoxtwincities.com/stor...nds-to-raise-money-for-needed-wheelchair-ramp
> So many things wrong with this, not sure where to start.


We thought you could go help put it up for her??? :waving:


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1908748 said:


> Yep! I might as well get my advertising ready to send out.
> Winter is over. Glad I bought a new plow this year! :realmad:


Tax write off though.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1908761 said:


> Crosstown at 100 the only red on the traffic map... go figure.
> 
> Like a ghost town around here today...whats for lunch Quality?


not sure yet, got some shopping to get done today. Mainly gift cards left luckily


----------



## Bill1090

cbservicesllc;1908776 said:


> Wow! Stacking up there! I wish that was here!


Not sure if I'll end up plowing or not since it's supposed to be 36* today and 38* tomorrow.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1908784 said:


> not sure yet, got some shopping to get done today. Mainly gift cards left luckily


That's mostly what I bought for everyone. I just don't seem to really care this year. It's just another day on the calendar


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;1908785 said:


> Not sure if I'll end up plowing or not since it's supposed to be 36* today and 38* tomorrow.


Might as well get some money out of it if ya can


----------



## Doughboy12

I said it yesterday and I'll say it again today...

Man if it were normal December temps!!!!
Just think of the money you would be making!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1908788 said:


> I said it yesterday and I'll say it again today...
> 
> Man if it were normal December temps!!!!
> Just think of the money you would be making!!!


Yep the bank account if going the wrong way


----------



## SnowGuy73

Streets are getting slushy in chanhassen.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Driveways trying to turn white.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1908795 said:


> Driveways trying to turn white.


My grass is growing.


----------



## qualitycut

Nothing happening here


----------



## BossPlow614

Polarismalibu;1908782 said:


> Tax write off though.


It still affects cash flow.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1908810 said:


> It still affects cash flow.


So do paying taxes, i would rather take the right off.


----------



## Bill1090

Well I suppose I'll take a little ride around and see if there's enough to plow and see how the ice is doing on the lake.


----------



## mnlefty

Misty drizzle here, with some flakes mixed in... guess I'm not mowing and raking one last time today.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Snow has been falling here for 10-15 min


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1908810 said:


> It still affects cash flow.


If you think about it the money is gone ether way. Might as well get something useful


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Road temp is 34.3*, was 35.0 yesterday. Should have checked before the snow started


----------



## djagusch

Polarismalibu;1908822 said:


> If you think about it the money is gone ether way. Might as well get something useful


It's not a 1 to 1 ratio though. Would you rather have a 6k plow and be broke or a 1000 tax bill with 5k in the bank? Number of course are a generalized.


----------



## TKLAWN

Waconia is pretreating. DOH Kay!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Huge flakes here.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1908813 said:


> So do paying taxes, i would rather take the right off.


This^^^^^^^^


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

djagusch;1908827 said:


> It's not a 1 to 1 ratio though. Would you rather have a 6k plow and be broke or a 1000 tax bill with 5k in the bank? Number of course are a generalized.


This year IS!! Full write off on the new skidThumbs Up


----------



## Bill1090

The roads suck


----------



## BossPlow614

djagusch;1908827 said:


> It's not a 1 to 1 ratio though. Would you rather have a 6k plow and be broke or a 1000 tax bill with 5k in the bank? Number of course are a generalized.


That's what my point was.


----------



## mnlefty

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1908832 said:


> This year IS!! Full write off on the new skidThumbs Up


It's still not 1 to 1 dollars wise though... even a 100% write off just means that the 50k or whatever you spent doesn't show as income so you save the tax rate on the 50k, 28% or whatever bracket you're in. If you hadn't spent the money on a skid you'd owe 10-15k in tax, not 50... and still have 35-40 in the bank. 100% write off still gets you a screaming deal if you have the cash, but some should be banking that money.

Not saying you didn't know this, but there are plenty of guys out there that don't get it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light snow in carver.


----------



## Semi-Crazy

I think what djagusch is saying is a writoff(deduction) is different than a tax credit, a $30,000 credit would lower your tax obligation by $30,000, whereas a $30,000 deduction will only lower your tax obligation by $3-5,000 depending on your bracket, and that's spread out over a depreciation schedule, or if you choose all at once


NICHOLS LANDSCA;1908832 said:


> This year IS!! Full write off on the new skidThumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1908748 said:


> Yep! I might as well get my advertising ready to send out.
> Winter is over. Glad I bought a new plow this year! :realmad:


Hey, I'm still gonna buy a new before the 1st! Lots of winter left!



Polarismalibu;1908797 said:


> My grass is growing.


Same... 



qualitycut;1908813 said:


> So do paying taxes, i would rather take the right off.


This is true... unless he has an IRA he would put it in instead...



djagusch;1908827 said:


> It's not a 1 to 1 ratio though. Would you rather have a 6k plow and be broke or a 1000 tax bill with 5k in the bank? Number of course are a generalized.


Also true...


----------



## qualitycut

mnlefty;1908841 said:


> It's still not 1 to 1 dollars wise though... even a 100% write off just means that the 50k or whatever you spent doesn't show as income so you save the tax rate on the 50k, 28% or whatever bracket you're in. If you hadn't spent the money on a skid you'd owe 10-15k in tax, not 50... and still have 35-40 in the bank. 100% write off still gets you a screaming deal if you have the cash, but some should be banking that money.
> 
> Not saying you didn't know this, but there are plenty of guys out there that don't get it.


This but I would rather make the payment on a skid then give the government 15k. If your paying cash then yea its going to kill your cash flow. Monthly payments not so much.


----------



## Semi-Crazy

And I don't want to assume he doesn't know it either, but it is one of the most misunderstood concepts of taxes, most people falsely believe that a writoff saves What ever they spend( or loose) in taxes, not that it just lower the profit number from which the tax is calculated
Don't wanna offend anybody, but figure there always an chacce to learn somthing from our peers


NICHOLS LANDSCA;1908832 said:


> This year IS!! Full write off on the new skidThumbs Up





mnlefty;1908841 said:


> It's still not 1 to 1 dollars wise though... even a 100% write off just means that the 50k or whatever you spent doesn't show as income so you save the tax rate on the 50k, 28% or whatever bracket you're in. If you hadn't spent the money on a skid you'd owe 10-15k in tax, not 50... and still have 35-40 in the bank. 100% write off still gets you a screaming deal if you have the cash, but some should be banking that money.
> 
> Not saying you didn't know this, but there are plenty of guys out there that don't get it.


----------



## OC&D

gmcdan;1908203 said:


> _What I don't get though, is if you're conservative, why you'd oppose free speech?_
> 
> conservatives aren't against free speech but were thrown into an arena we
> don't want to be in created by liberals , Rush Limbaugh was forced off Monday night football , imas was forced off the air , trent lott was forced to step down as speaker of the house , sarah palin was blamed for giffords shooting , liberals are against free speech when its a conservative or a democrat that steps out of bounds such as joe Lieberman who turned independant because he showed support for Israel etc . many dems have made comments but get a free pass . if they want to play the no free speech it should apply to them as well .


Let me clear a few things up for you, Dan.

What you're quoting was a response I made to MM&L, who apparently thinks that a position I hold (which is that people shouldn't be murdered for something they say) constitutes me being liberal or something along those lines, or at least that's how I took it. The question you're quoting, which I posed to him, was an attempt to get him to elaborate on his position, or at least the position he seems to think I hold. To date, MM&L has been silent after what I'm sure he thought was a "gotcha" post.

More disturbing though, is your misguided, and flat-out wrong understanding of the First Amendment, and the protections it affords us. The 1st protects us from our government making laws abridging free speech, and subsequently enforcing those laws through prosecution, fines, imprisonment, etc. _It does not mean that anyone can say anything they want without consequences._

In the examples you cite, has any one of those individuals been prosecuted or imprisoned by our government? No-_they're not issues of free speech. _That said, they did face consequences for things they said. I'm not going to address all of your examples because this post is long enough, but let's take two--Rush and Imas. Both Rush and Imas lost their employment due to things they said _while working for a company_. What you're suggesting, then, is that their right to "free speech" as you understand it, trumps the interests of the companies they work for? That's laughable, and I'd be willing to bet that any one of these guys on here that has employees would whole-heartedly disagree with you!


----------



## Advantage

Up Nort Update: 1" yesterday morning in higher elevations(partial push) Full salt run. 
Today snowing good currently, melting at lower elevations, residual salt working on top the hill. Another full salt run expected tonight. Better than nothing I guess.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

mnlefty;1908841 said:


> It's still not 1 to 1 dollars wise though... even a 100% write off just means that the 50k or whatever you spent doesn't show as income so you save the tax rate on the 50k, 28% or whatever bracket you're in. If you hadn't spent the money on a skid you'd owe 10-15k in tax, not 50... and still have 35-40 in the bank. 100% write off still gets you a screaming deal if you have the cash, but some should be banking that money.
> 
> Not saying you didn't know this, but there are plenty of guys out there that don't get it.


I didn't understand that for a while when I first started years ago. I started from scratch when I was 16, still in high school with zero resource like this or other sites to learn from.

More than a tax write off anymore, what influences my decision on purchasing is interest rate. If anyone is offering zero percent interest, I'm taking that. Even 1.9% I'm using before I pay for something in cash.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Advantage;1908855 said:


> Up Nort Update: 1" yesterday morning in higher elevations(partial push) Full salt run.
> Today snowing good currently, melting at lower elevations, residual salt working on top the hill. Another full salt run expected tonight. Better than nothing I guess.....


Good to see you're still around Advantage. Now if 4x4 Farmer would chime in, we'd know how the Fargo market is holding up.


----------



## Semi-Crazy

Absolutely,mid it isn't goin to cost you anything or hardly anything to use their money, why wiouldnt you save yours for cash flow


LwnmwrMan22;1908856 said:


> I didn't understand that for a while when I first started years ago. I started from scratch when I was 16, still in high school with zero resource like this or other sites to learn from.
> 
> More than a tax write off anymore, what influences my decision on purchasing is interest rate. If anyone is offering zero percent interest, I'm taking that. Even 1.9% I'm using before I pay for something in cash.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1908856 said:


> I didn't understand that for a while when I first started years ago. I started from scratch when I was 16, still in high school with zero resource like this or other sites to learn from.
> 
> More than a tax write off anymore, what influences my decision on purchasing is interest rate. If anyone is offering zero percent interest, I'm taking that. Even 1.9% I'm using before I pay for something in cash.


Exactly my skid rate is 0.9 percent so what i will be able to right of this year is what i made in payments or close as well as the next few years until its done if i dont decide to right off more of it. Now if i paid cash then it would be a little different.


----------



## Advantage

LwnmwrMan22;1908858 said:


> Good to see you're still around Advantage. Now if 4x4 Farmer would chime in, we'd know how the Fargo market is holding up.


Thanks. Still going strong here. It has been a bit slow even up this way so far this season. Hoping you guys get your white Christmas.

Radar looks nastier than I thought it would right now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Done snowing in carver.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Is there mail tomorrow


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1908866 said:


> Is there mail tomorrow


Yes........


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1908866 said:


> Is there mail tomorrow


Since you use rogers post office thats a question i use every day. Worst post office in the world. I use e-mail or maple grove post office. I bet they loose 1/3 of my mail and I am always getting someone's mail.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1908866 said:


> Is there mail tomorrow


Waiting on those nonexistant checks too??


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1908871 said:


> Waiting on those nonexistant checks too??


Sure am... Starting to get really irritated


----------



## djagusch

http://www.section179.org/section_179_deduction.html

This page was the best way I could find to explain the 179 deduction and if you look at it, you can see how a regular deduction works. The 179 deduction was just renewed last week so it was hard to plan on it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1908870 said:


> Since you use rogers post office thats a question i use every day. Worst post office in the world. I use e-mail or maple grove post office. I bet they loose 1/3 of my mail and I am always getting someone's mail.


I have a p.o box at the Osseo post office that I use for business Rogers sucks


----------



## Camden

Advantage;1908863 said:


> Thanks. Still going strong here. It has been a bit slow even up this way so far this season. Hoping you guys get your white Christmas.
> 
> Radar looks nastier than I thought it would right now.


How many inches have you received so far this season?


----------



## skorum03

Polarismalibu;1908873 said:


> Sure am... Starting to get really irritated


I am as well. Would be nice for my biggest account that was billed for November on November 29 to pay before Christmas.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1908878 said:


> I am as well. Would be nice for my biggest account that was billed for November on November 29 to pay before Christmas.


I've given up hope of seeing my $15,000 check before New Years.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1908880 said:


> I've given up hope of seeing my $15,000 check before New Years.


Maybe we both get lucky and receive them today. I personally delivered another invoice this past Friday hoping to speed things up.


----------



## Greenery

Ranger620;1908870 said:


> Since you use rogers post office thats a question i use every day. Worst post office in the world. I use e-mail or maple grove post office. I bet they loose 1/3 of my mail and I am always getting someone's mail.


I'm beyond pissed about the usps right now.
this was supposed to be here Monday. Package coming from MO to my house in Rockford, MN not f'n rockford Washington.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

GFS is down for Friday.


----------



## starspangled6.0

Any thoughts on what the metro is going to get for Friday? Forecasts seem to be about as clear as mud nowadays


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;1908874 said:


> http://www.section179.org/section_179_deduction.html
> 
> This page was the best way I could find to explain the 179 deduction and if you look at it, you can see how a regular deduction works. The 179 deduction was just renewed last week so it was hard to plan on it.


My tax lady told me in june it was going to more than likely be reinstated this year. Now i can write my entire truck of this year.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1908880 said:


> I've given up hope of seeing my $15,000 check before New Years.


Show up to the office and have them check the status then. Usually comes pretty quick then. Otherwise your just a line item to the ap lady.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sam on the 5 just said no additional accumulation today for the metro.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1908883 said:


> GFS is down for Friday.


Less than 1 inch?


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1908891 said:


> Sam on the 5 just said no additional accumulation today for the metro.


Sure looks to be moving in from the East to me...but I am not a trained professional, I just use my own two eyes and the radar scroll.

:waving:xysport:waving:


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1908897 said:


> Sure looks to be moving in from the East to me...but I am not a trained professional, I just use my own two eyes and the radar scroll.
> 
> :waving:xysport:waving:


Moving away though also


----------



## Doughboy12

North shore looks to be getting some nice lake effect... any confirmation on that Snowfarmer?


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1908898 said:


> Moving away though also


Yep...its fighting itself , and drying up.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Seems to be weakening. Be a stretch to get 2" here. About an inch so far. Plan on doing a full run on all


----------



## starspangled6.0

Big flakes here in St. Paul now, but not enough to create any wealth.


----------



## qualitycut

Just glad nowak said i could shop today or i would have stayed home!


----------



## Doughboy12

Also noticed something else weird...
The NW corner of the storm (up by Maple Grove/St.Cloud) all turned to rain...on the radar.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1908892 said:


> Less than 1 inch?


16:1. Forecast discussion, or was it John Dee, said central MN would get the most.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1908903 said:


> Just glad nowak said i could shop today or i would have stayed home!


Glad SSS said I would be able to get my Trash carts back up the hill...they start to stink when it is this warm out...lol


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1908905 said:


> 16:1. Forecast discussion, or was it John Dee, said central MN would get the most.


The JohnDee stuff I read didn't have/say that...From the 21st I think.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Hasn't done anything here for a while


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

GFS bottoms out next Wednesday with a feels like temp of -20°F.

If you have something outside to fix or do, better get it done before Saturday.


----------



## qualitycut

Lots of snow in burnsville


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

JohnDee..........

Things look pretty quiet in most of the region for Christmas Day and by later Christmas night, the next low will be spreading snows into SD, northern NE and central/southern MN and then into NW WI and the western UP for the 26th. Most totals in MN, WI and the UP look to be in the 2-4" range with this system.





I would have added AT THIS TIME at the end.


----------



## Advantage

Camden;1908877 said:


> How many inches have you received so far this season?


I think we're only at 25" so far.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Advantage;1908916 said:


> I think we're only at 25" so far.


Bright side??? That's about 10 times more than the guys on the south side of the cities have gotten.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1908913 said:


> Lots of snow in burnsville


Seriously????? :bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1908917 said:


> Bright side??? That's about 10 times more than the guys on the south side of the cities have gotten.


Thanks.... :realmad::realmad:


----------



## qualitycut

Slusy accumulation on the face of the curbs at fleet farm Lakeville


----------



## TKLAWN

Novak 20min ago for MSP, any accumulations 1in or less.


Well there's that!


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1908917 said:


> Bright side??? That's about 10 times more *(at least)*than the guys on the south side of the cities have gotten.


I've done my 1" account 5 times. All in November and a full run only twice, also in November.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1908920 said:


> Slusy accumulation on the face of the curbs at fleet farm Lakeville


Hey...stop by and pull my trash bins to the top of the driveway and put some of that sod back in place...
Then stop in to Canes for some chicken...or chik-fil-ay


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1908913 said:


> Lots of snow in burnsville


liar....traffic cams show BROWN
:realmad::realmad:


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1908918 said:


> Seriously????? :bluebounc:bluebounc


Yea at buckhill


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1908923 said:


> I've done my 1" account 5 times. All in November and a full run only twice, also in November.


I was trying to remember.... I've done a full run once, the very first storm.

We've done runs, either everything that had a 1" trigger, but not 1.5", or done pockets of areas, but just 1 full full.

I don't think I've plowed anything more than 4 times. Certainly not out here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1908925 said:


> Hey...stop by and pull my trash bins to the top of the driveway and put some of that sod back in place...
> Then stop in to Canes for some chicken...or chik-fil-ay


Hmmmm. Sod back in place....you plow your own drive.... Take notes there quality.


----------



## Advantage

LwnmwrMan22;1908917 said:


> Bright side??? That's about 10 times more than the guys on the south side of the cities have gotten.


Haha, I suppose it is relative. We have two very different micro climates that we service. Down below the hill has probably only received half that amount.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1908931 said:


> Hmmmm. Sod back in place....you plow your own drive.... Take notes there quality.


Haha was going to comment but left it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Advantage;1908933 said:


> Haha, I suppose it is relative. We have two very different micro climates that we service. Down below the hill has probably only received half that amount.


You guys getting any lake effect today?


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1908928 said:


> Yea at buckhill


I knew it....


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1908934 said:


> Haha was going to comment but left it


I thought you guys would like that... I missed the bike path a "bit."

This thing is little bigger than the ATV...but I will manage.


----------



## Greenery




----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1908931 said:


> Hmmmm. Sod back in place....you plow your own drive.... Take notes there quality.


I haven't rolled the truck yet so I guess I am still doing OK...
Too soon?


----------



## Greenery

Doughboy12;1908939 said:


> I haven't rolled the truck yet so I guess I am still doing OK...
> Too soon?


Or smashed into a car.


----------



## Doughboy12

Greenery;1908941 said:


> Or totaled a car.


Well lets not get ahead of ourselves here....


----------



## djagusch

Doughboy12;1908939 said:


> I haven't rolled the truck yet so I guess I am still doing OK...
> Too soon?


I think he had a truck on its side 2 years ago. This year it was a tractor. So your good.


----------



## OC&D

starspangled6.0;1908902 said:


> Big flakes here in St. Paul now, but not enough to create any wealth.


I either missed it or we're a ways apart since I've got nothing but the random snowflake here.


----------



## Doughboy12

*Drakeslayer*

Forgot to show you this...it just fits. Thumbs Up


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Well, billing will be short an easy this month. Not too much "forgetting" or missing snow plow services for billing.
Just change the date on the monthly's. and print them out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1908939 said:


> I haven't rolled the truck yet so I guess I am still doing OK...
> Too soon?


Touché.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO;1908947 said:


> Well, billing will be short an easy this month. Not too much "forgetting" or missing snow plow services for billing.
> Just change the date on the monthly's. and print them out.


I was going to do those this morning, have them ready for the first, but figured I would jinx myself for Friday.


----------



## ryde307

djagusch;1908874 said:


> http://www.section179.org/section_179_deduction.html
> 
> This page was the best way I could find to explain the 179 deduction and if you look at it, you can see how a regular deduction works. The 179 deduction was just renewed last week so it was hard to plan on it.


Explained well. As of now though this expires in 2 weeks. So it is good for 2014 but we will be in the waiting game again for 2015. This is a big political chess piece and alot of small businesses are taking the pain for it.
Another situation I see from time to time is we get to the end of the season and someone realizes they have a large tax liability and lack of cash flow to cover it. So they go out and buy some nice new equipment to offset. The problem is if they are making payments (again they couldn't cashflow taxes so assuming they can't cashflow this). No next season poor cashflow trouble paying taxes and again not enough write offs. The difference in this example year though would be all the payments they made now count as income. So now there taxable income is higher. Ok go buy another new thing and so on. Eventually this continues to snowball and people get in alot of trouble.



MNPLOWCO;1908947 said:


> Well, billing will be short an easy this month. Not too much "forgetting" or missing snow plow services for billing.
> Just change the date on the monthly's. and print them out.


This month sucks.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1908930 said:


> I was trying to remember.... I've done a full run once, the very first storm.
> 
> We've done runs, either everything that had a 1" trigger, but not 1.5", or done pockets of areas, but just 1 full full.
> 
> I don't think I've plowed anything more than 4 times. Certainly not out here.


Yeah, I should add that my full runs probably didn't include all of my residentials because only once did we have more than 2", the other was 1.5" or so and some customers had shoveled by the time I got there



LwnmwrMan22;1908950 said:


> I was going to do those this morning, have them ready for the first, but figured I would jinx myself for Friday.


Please do it.


----------



## Doughboy12

Live chat with Jerrid Sebesta....now!
HERE


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1908951 said:


> Explained well. As of now though this expires in 2 weeks. So it is good for 2014 but we will be in the waiting game again for 2015. This is a big political chess piece and alot of small businesses are taking the pain for it.
> Another situation I see from time to time is we get to the end of the season and someone realizes they have a large tax liability and lack of cash flow to cover it. So they go out and buy some nice new equipment to offset. The problem is if they are making payments (again they couldn't cashflow taxes so assuming they can't cashflow this). No next season poor cashflow trouble paying taxes and again not enough write offs. The difference in this example year though would be all the payments they made now count as income. So now there taxable income is higher. Ok go buy another new thing and so on. Eventually this continues to snowball and people get in alot of trouble.
> 
> This month sucks.


This is how I used to do it when I first started out. Finally my accountant straightened me out and now I depreciate out however long I finance something for.

If I pay cash, it's depreciated that year. If I finance a truck 5 years, then it's depreciated over 5 years.


----------



## starspangled6.0

OC&D;1908944 said:


> I either missed it or we're a ways apart since I've got nothing but the random snowflake here.


Lasted for 10 minutes. Might go offer to cut grass today instead.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Raining at Red Lobster in Roseville.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1908958 said:


> This is how I used to do it when I first started out. Finally my accountant straightened me out and now I depreciate out however long I finance something for.
> 
> If I pay cash, it's depreciated that year. If I finance a truck 5 years, then it's depreciated over 5 years.


But, if you but a new truck every year then why not take full advantage of the write off?


----------



## Bill1090

Update: found 3" up on the bluff. At the bottom they maybe got .5". Just like concrete, but white.


----------



## OC&D

Kylie says less than 1" or maybe nothing for the metro.


----------



## Doughboy12

Question for Jerrid....

Comment From Jenn
I have to drive from mpls to Proctor tomorrow – will it be a bad trip for the roads?


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1908901 said:


> Seems to be weakening. Be a stretch to get 2" here. About an inch so far. Plan on doing a full run on all


I'm jealous...



Doughboy12;1908904 said:


> Also noticed something else weird...
> The NW corner of the storm (up by Maple Grove/St.Cloud) all turned to rain...on the radar.


Yeah it's been rain here for a couple hours...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1908961 said:


> But, if you but a new truck every year then why not take full advantage of the write off?


Right. If I was in your shoes, I would still be doing exactly what you are doing. It's like snowmobiles used to be. Pay cash for the new one, then trade every year for $500 difference .

Same with a truck. If you have to pay $5,000 year, that's really only $400 per month. Less than a new truck payment.

Much like my skid I had for the winter last year, sure I sold it for $2,000 less than what I paid for it, but it was cheaper than a lease.

As you get bigger though, have more trucks, more prices of equipment, etc., it gets harder and harder to roll that stuff each year.


----------



## Advantage

LwnmwrMan22;1908935 said:


> You guys getting any lake effect today?


No lake effect. There might be some slight enhancement up the north shore but not a true lake effect today.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1908960 said:


> Raining at Red Lobster in Roseville.


One was the last time you did not go out to eat for a day? You spend more on going out to eat than a truck pament each month.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1908969 said:


> As you get bigger though, have more trucks, more prices of equipment, etc., it gets harder and harder to roll that stuff each year.


I'm just going to let that sink in for a minute...:waving:


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1908930 said:


> I was trying to remember.... I've done a full run once, the very first storm.
> 
> We've done runs, either everything that had a 1" trigger, but not 1.5", or done pockets of areas, but just 1 full full.
> 
> I don't think I've plowed anything more than 4 times. Certainly not out here.


Sounds about right


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1908967 said:


> I'm jealous...
> 
> Yeah it's been rain here for a couple hours...


Well, now its melting. Might only be a half inch at 4-5 tonight


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;1908971 said:


> One was the last time you did not go out to eat for a day? You spend more on going out to eat than a truck pament each month.


Thats about right for me.


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;1908961 said:


> But, if you but a new truck every year then why not take full advantage of the write off?


Because most do not buy a new truck every year.



Doughboy12;1908972 said:


> I'm just going to let that sink in for a minute...:waving:


Ha. I caught it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1908971 said:


> One was the last time you did not go out to eat for a day? You spend more on going out to eat than a truck pament each month.


I haven't paid for a lunch for a week.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Me and quality do seen to get a new one each year now


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1908982 said:


> Because most do not buy a new truck every year.
> 
> Ha. I caught it.


I get that but if you do that's the way ti go


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1908972 said:


> I'm just going to let that sink in for a minute...:waving:


I try to set everyone up. No different than me saying all the grass melted off the snow yesterday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1908985 said:


> Me and quality do seen to get a new one each year now


You have to stay on top of it, and just build it into the price. With the price a guy gets on used for a trade, there's no way I wouldn't do it now if I only had 1 or two trucks.


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;1908951 said:


> Explained well. As of now though this expires in 2 weeks. So it is good for 2014 but we will be in the waiting game again for 2015. This is a big political chess piece and alot of small businesses are taking the pain for it.
> Another situation I see from time to time is we get to the end of the season and someone realizes they have a large tax liability and lack of cash flow to cover it. So they go out and buy some nice new equipment to offset. The problem is if they are making payments (again they couldn't cashflow taxes so assuming they can't cashflow this). No next season poor cashflow trouble paying taxes and again not enough write offs. The difference in this example year though would be all the payments they made now count as income. So now there taxable income is higher. Ok go buy another new thing and so on. Eventually this continues to snowball and people get in alot of trouble.
> 
> This month sucks.


Probably why my accountant said I needed to buy something this year, but we need to change to an S Corp next year and I need to take payroll...

Agreed... this month sucks... at least at this time last year we were only 3 weeks in!


----------



## Green Grass

I think my grass is turning green.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1908988 said:


> You have to stay on top of it, and just build it into the price. With the price a guy gets on used for a trade, there's no way I wouldn't do it now if I only had 1 or two trucks.


Right i paid 52k for my last one and got 43500 on trade


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1908992 said:


> I think my grass is turning green.


Some of the perennials are turning green and look likw they are growing


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;1908993 said:


> Right i paid 52k for my last one and got 43500 on trade


Did you depricate it more than $8500 beyond the 179 deprication amount? If you did you might want to talk to your accountant.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1908987 said:


> I try to set everyone up. No different than me saying all the grass melted off the snow yesterday.


I get that...just like me telling Quality to put my sod back...:waving:


----------



## djagusch

cbservicesllc;1908989 said:


> Probably why my accountant said I needed to buy something this year, but we need to change to an S Corp next year and I need to take payroll...
> 
> Agreed... this month sucks... at least at this time last year we were only 3 weeks in!


Did that stuff last year. Guessing you had some larger tax bills in the past.


----------



## Doughboy12

White Castle might just be my next stop...Hmmmm


----------



## NorthernProServ

Have said it before and will say it again....this weather blows!!!


----------



## NorthernProServ

Drizzle likely, mainly before 3pm. Cloudy, with a high near 35.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Not sure if salt will even be needed tonight.....


----------



## TKLAWN

Question for lwnmwrman or Djagush.

Who should a guy ask for at Wilcox?

Found a nice new chevy calling my name.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1908992 said:


> I think my grass is turning green.


Quit fertilizing it then.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Cool view when barges come through....or a snow storm....

http://www.lsmma.com/webcam/webcam_st.html

http://www.lsmma.com/webcam/webcam_st2.html


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;1908998 said:


> Did that stuff last year. Guessing you had some larger tax bills in the past.


I think it was the winter last year that really put us over and above... To this point (knock on wood) I haven't had to pay anything in... Not sure what happens this year even with the truck... hopefully won't have to pay in, but I don't want the depreciation to vanish after this year either...


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;1908995 said:


> Did you depricate it more than $8500 beyond the 179 deprication amount? If you did you might want to talk to your accountant.


What you mean 8500 beyond?

Edit. I have written one off the last 22 years and its just an extra work sheet


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1908988 said:


> You have to stay on top of it, and just build it into the price. With the price a guy gets on used for a trade, there's no way I wouldn't do it now if I only had 1 or two trucks.


That's how I looked at it. I only had my '14 for 6 or 7 months before I got my '15


----------



## NorthernProServ

Does anybody play online Steam games?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1909011 said:


> That's how I looked at it. I only had my '14 for 6 or 7 months before I got my '15


Why buy new when slightly used will do? I have a 99 F250 in need a of a new home! :waving: 

Just messin with ya...


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1909012 said:


> Does anybody play online Steam games?


Steam still exists? I remember the old CS days...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1909006 said:


> Question for lwnmwrman or Djagush.
> 
> Who should a guy ask for at Wilcox?
> 
> Found a nice new chevy calling my name.


I don't know anyone at the Chevy dealer. They are different buildings.

Not even sure who the sales managers are now.


----------



## banonea

We got around 1.5 of wet slush. We will be out tonight, glad i got shoveler. ....


----------



## djagusch

TKLAWN;1909006 said:


> Question for lwnmwrman or Djagush.
> 
> Who should a guy ask for at Wilcox?
> 
> Found a nice new chevy calling my name.


Brad is my salesman, he is at the dodge dealer but I know they can cross sell some. Lwnmwrmn would know the manager at wilcox chev.


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1909021 said:


> We got around 1.5 of wet slush. We will be out tonight, glad i got shoveler. ....


Plow it before it all melts or mostly melts and freezes


----------



## SSS Inc.

djagusch;1908995 said:


> Did you depricate it more than $8500 beyond the 179 deprication amount? If you did you might want to talk to your accountant.





qualitycut;1909010 said:


> What you mean 8500 beyond?
> 
> Edit. I have written one off the last 22 years and its just an extra work sheet


22 years!. And here I thought you were like 26 years old. I'm with dj, might want to see an accountant if you don't use one already.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Novak says it's done. The most snow is in Rochester and quickly melting.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1909026 said:


> 22 years!. And here I thought you were like 26 years old. I'm with dj, might want to see an accountant if you don't use one already.


Lol 2 years. I have one i have do my end of the year stuff. Just curious what he means by 8500 beyond


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;1909010 said:


> What you mean 8500 beyond?
> 
> Edit. I have written one off the last 22 years and its just an extra work sheet


This by no means is the exact numbers and seek a accountant.

Buy a truck for 52k. Write off 179 for the 52k. Then depricate the regular amount that a accountant would advise. Let's say you wrote down 12k beyond the 52k. So you have another 40k to depricate over the next couple years. But you trade it for that 43500 the next year. So you actually took a loss of 8500 not the 12k you depricated. The 3500 difference is what could get you in trouble if you don't take account for it. More to it than that but it's something the accountant should answer/look at.


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1909017 said:


> Steam still exists? I remember the old CS days...


O yeah!

Its been a couple years since I have played myself. They have a lot of games out actually, new CS and and bunch of others......I might try and get back in to it with all this free time.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1909028 said:


> Lol 2 years. I have one i have do my end of the year stuff. Just curious what he means by 8500 beyond


I THINK if you took more than 8500 (difference in trade vs new) in depreciation on your trade you might have to pay gains or a penalty... I THINK...


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;1909029 said:


> This by no means is the exact numbers and seek a accountant.
> 
> Buy a truck for 52k. Write off 179 for the 52k. Then depricate the regular amount that a accountant would advise. Let's say you wrote down 12k beyond the 52k. So you have another 40k to depricate over the next couple years. But you trade it for that 43500 the next year. So you actually took a loss of 8500 not the 12k you depricated. The 3500 difference is what could get you in trouble if you don't take account for it. More to it than that but it's something the accountant should answer/look at.


Ooo o thought you meant i wouldn't be able to depreciate this truck fully. She does some worksheet for that complicated mess. I just give her my numbers i paid and got for trade in ect, hope your not saying i cant depricate it


----------



## SSS Inc.

djagusch;1909029 said:


> This by no means is the exact numbers and seek a accountant.
> 
> Buy a truck for 52k. Write off 179 for the 52k. Then depricate the regular amount that a accountant would advise. Let's say you wrote down 12k beyond the 52k. So you have a bother 40k to depricate over the next couple years. But you trade it for that 43500 the next year. So you actually took a loss of 8500 not the 12k you depricated. The 3500 difference is what could get you in trouble if you don't take account for it. More to it than that but it's something the accountant should answer/look at.


What he said, that would be a gain(I think), but I'm not an accountant. All I know is I will be on the hunt for a lot of equipment in the next week and will put it to work right away!

**BTW, I guess the president hasn't signed off on the increase yet according to our accountant. I would highly doubt it but what if he does something stupid and won't sign it.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1909033 said:


> What he said, that would be a gain(I think), but I'm not an accountant. All I know is I will be on the hunt for a lot of equipment in the next week and will put it to work right away!
> 
> **BTW, I guess the president hasn't signed off on the increase yet according to our accountant. I would highly doubt it but what if he does something stupid and won't sign it.


You sure?

http://www.section179.org/

Says he signed in 12-19-14


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1909033 said:


> What he said, that would be a gain(I think), but I'm not an accountant. All I know is I will be on the hunt for a lot of equipment in the next week and will put it to work right away!
> 
> **BTW, I guess the president hasn't signed off on the increase yet according to our accountant. I would highly doubt it but what if he does something stupid and won't sign it.


What he said...


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;1909029 said:


> This by no means is the exact numbers and seek a accountant.
> 
> Buy a truck for 52k. Write off 179 for the 52k. Then depricate the regular amount that a accountant would advise. Let's say you wrote down 12k beyond the 52k. So you have another 40k to depricate over the next couple years. But you trade it for that 43500 the next year. So you actually took a loss of 8500 not the 12k you depricated. The 3500 difference is what could get you in trouble if you don't take account for it. More to it than that but it's something the accountant should answer/look at.


And him...


----------



## qualitycut

I dont think i even depreciated the full amount because of other write offs


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1909032 said:


> Ooo o thought you meant i wouldn't be able to depreciate this truck fully. She does some worksheet for that complicated mess. I just give her my numbers i paid and got for trade in ect, hope your not saying i cant depricate it


Again not an accountant but what your doing is called a like kind exchange (again, I think) and depending on what you did with the previous truck you may not be able to depreciate the new one fully.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1909040 said:


> Again not an accountant but what your doing is called a like kind exchange (again, I think) and depending on what you did with the previous truck you may not be able to depreciate the new one fully.


Yea im going to look when i get home but i think that was the case last year only did like 40k


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1909036 said:


> You sure?
> 
> http://www.section179.org/
> 
> Says he signed in 12-19-14


Looks like he must have, shown here as well http://www.whitehouse.gov/the-press...tatement-press-secretary-hr-1068-hr-2754-hr-2

Our accountant said he hadn't signed it yet. He must have had too much egg nog.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1909042 said:


> Looks like he must have, shown here as well http://www.whitehouse.gov/the-press...tatement-press-secretary-hr-1068-hr-2754-hr-2
> 
> Our accountant said he hadn't signed it yet. He must have had too much egg nog.


You think he would no that :0


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1909041 said:


> Yea im going to look when i get home but i think that was the case last year only did like 40k


You have plenty of other things on the list this year so you should be in great shape tax wise. Bobcat, extra truck etc.


----------



## qualitycut

And either way its still better thsn only 25k


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1909031 said:


> I THINK if you took more than 8500 (difference in trade vs new) in depreciation on your trade you might have to pay gains or a penalty... I THINK...


One reason I had a $16,000 tax bill one year.

My accountant said to call before I TRADE off everything when we do large depreciations the year before.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1909043 said:


> You think he would no that :0


Oh he knows his stuff. These accountants have a lot of laws to sift through.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1909044 said:


> You have plenty of other things on the list this year so you should be in great shape tax wise. Bobcat, extra truck etc.


Yea i just hope to not pay much in or very little. Skid im going to do over the lifetime


----------



## Greenery




----------



## qualitycut

Walmart has ps4 for 329.00


----------



## starspangled6.0

Weather Channel pulled out the snow for Friday


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1909065 said:


> Walmart has ps4 for 329.00


Tempting......


----------



## qualitycut

Well on a positive note i dont have to worry about having some cocktails at Bennets tonight


----------



## Bill1090

Holy crap tomorrow is Christmas eve already!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

38 here, wife is sending me to pick up stuff she forgot yesterday. I wonder if gray yoga pants is shopping?


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1909075 said:


> Tempting......


I know, i have a ps3 thats sole purpose is a dvd player but for that price and lack of snow i may.


----------



## Doughboy12

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1909078 said:


> 38 here, wife is sending me to pick up stuff she forgot yesterday. I wonder if gray yoga pants is shopping?


If she is it could be a set up. Just sayin'


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;1908993 said:


> Right i paid 52k for my last one and got 43500 on trade


52 out the door or plus tax and fees? Either way $8500 a year for a truck will add up quick. Every business model is different though and what works for you might not for us and vice versa.



SSS Inc.;1909033 said:


> What he said, that would be a gain(I think), but I'm not an accountant. All I know is I will be on the hunt for a lot of equipment in the next week and will put it to work right away!
> 
> **BTW, I guess the president hasn't signed off on the increase yet according to our accountant. I would highly doubt it but what if he does something stupid and won't sign it.


Yes it would be a gain or declared as income at that point. We have already purchased a decent amount of equipment this season so when 179 was passed it was a huge relief in terms of our tax liabilities this year. The problem is congress didn't solve this until now. How many contractors, companies, ect would have purchased things this year had this been in place a few months ago. It hurts everyone.



SSS Inc.;1909047 said:


> Oh he knows his stuff. These accountants have a lot of laws to sift through.


I do not envy their job at all. They have laws changing daily it seems and have alot of political BS to deal with.
With that there is no more important person to your business. I believe everyone should have a good accountant and meet with them regularly.



Greenery;1909051 said:


>


I think I'm selling my sled.


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1909078 said:


> 38 here, wife is sending me to pick up stuff she forgot yesterday. I wonder if gray yoga pants is shopping?


Where some at target today


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;1909065 said:


> Walmart has ps4 for 329.00


Did you see that online or in a store?


----------



## Doughboy12

Fingernail I smashed about two months ago has now split in two......








....layers!


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1909082 said:


> Where some at target today


Yesterday....remember the wink and nod?


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1909081 said:


> 52 out the door or plus tax and fees? Either way $8500 a year for a truck will add up quick. Every business model is different though and what works for you might not for us and vice versa.
> 
> Yes it would be a gain or declared as income at that point. We have already purchased a decent amount of equipment this season so when 179 was passed it was a huge relief in terms of our tax liabilities this year. The problem is congress didn't solve this until now. How many contractors, companies, ect would have purchased things this year had this been in place a few months ago. It hurts everyone.
> 
> I do not envy their job at all. They have laws changing daily it seems and have alot of political BS to deal with.
> With that there is no more important person to your business. I believe everyone should have a good accountant and meet with them regularly.
> 
> I think I'm selling my sled.


That 8500 truck also gets me 40k in write offs. So saves me 12k in taxes which in turn is kinda a wash on the actual payments i make on it. Plus having 1 main truck i like to keep it newer and not worry about unexpected costs of repairs.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;1909083 said:


> Did you see that online or in a store?


Have to order online and pick up in store.


----------



## Greenery

*edit
Probably a bit inappropriate.


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;1909086 said:


> That 8500 truck also gets me 40k in write offs. So saves me 12k in taxes which in turn is kinda a wash on the actual payments i make on it. Plus having 1 main truck i like to keep it newer and not worry about unexpected costs of repairs.


I'm not a 100% on this but that 40K in write offs comes back to you as income when you trade the truck in. The truck is not reduced to salvage value so then when you sell (trade) the price then comes back as income.
Either way I'm not saying you are wrong for buying new. I believe in buying lots of things new and understand the concept of not worrying about repairs. For us trucks is just not one of those things. If my personal truck was my work truck and I had no other I would do the same. Or I would get a work truck and a personal.


----------



## qualitycut

I know there are some on here who are more into the business models and that side of it than i am. I have never really got into that. My model is to make a profit and thats about as far as i get into it.


----------



## qualitycut

What i said above isn't meant to be mean, i have props for those of you who are good at that kind of stuff.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;1909051 said:


>


Ouch... sounds like the slednecks aren't happy with him


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1909093 said:


> What i said above isn't meant to be mean, i have props for those of you who are good at that kind of stuff.


----------



## qualitycut

Think this what dj was talking about but looks like if you trade on one same or more your fine..

;As you can see, while many people don’t see much difference between a vehicle trade-in and a sale,however, it can make a huge difference tax-wise. Since you have depreciated via Section 179 + normal annual depreciation, the cost basis down to an amount much lower than the vehicle’s current FMV, a sale will trigger taxable recapture of some or all of the depreciation and Sec. 179 as sec 1245 ordinary income . If you sell, exchange, or otherwise dispose of section 179 property, you may have to treat all or part of the gain as ordinary income.BUTAs long as you trade the vehicle in for one with a value of equal or higher amount, there will be no taxable recapture. If you trade in your old SUV for a new SUV, you have a tax free like kind exchange. Your basis for depreciation for the new SUV is $12,200. With the like kind exchange, you will not have a recapture of the Section 179 deduction , $42,800, taken on the old SUV. If you don't trade in the old SUV and sell it privately, you won't have a tax free exchange.


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1909093 said:


> What i said above isn't meant to be mean, i have props for those of you who are good at that kind of stuff.


Nothing against you but I never understood why people take the financial risk & take on the stress to basically build a complicated job for themselves rather than build an actual business.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drizzle seems to be done here.


----------



## Doughboy12

Wife wanted ribs the other night and I said I was still full from lunch. 
Tonight....Rack Shack... It's what's for dinner.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1909101 said:


> Nothing against you but I never understood why people take the financial risk & take on the stress to basically build a complicated job for themselves rather than build an actual business.


Im pretty sure i have an actual business. Just because i dont spend hours reading books on businesses and other things. I know my numbers and what i need to make to live the way i want and thats what i do, not sure whats wrong with that. Maybe i should have went to school for it like you so i could be successful?


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;1909100 said:


> Think this what dj was talking about but looks like if you trade on one same or more your fine..
> 
> ;As you can see, while many people don't see much difference between a vehicle trade-in and a sale,however, it can make a huge difference tax-wise. Since you have depreciated via Section 179 + normal annual depreciation, the cost basis down to an amount much lower than the vehicle's current FMV, a sale will trigger taxable recapture of some or all of the depreciation and Sec. 179 as sec 1245 ordinary income . If you sell, exchange, or otherwise dispose of section 179 property, you may have to treat all or part of the gain as ordinary income.BUTAs long as you trade the vehicle in for one with a value of equal or higher amount, there will be no taxable recapture. If you trade in your old SUV for a new SUV, you have a tax free like kind exchange. Your basis for depreciation for the new SUV is $12,200. With the like kind exchange, you will not have a recapture of the Section 179 deduction , $42,800, taken on the old SUV. If you don't trade in the old SUV and sell it privately, you won't have a tax free exchange.


That makes sense. I knew of like kind exchange but did not know the details exactly. So then in your example you are correct in the truck saving you a large amount do to a write off.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1909110 said:


> That makes sense. I knew of like kind exchange but did not know the details exactly. So then in your example you are correct in the truck saving you a large amount do to a write off.


I think, just googled it and found that on a CPA website.

Edit since i havent completely paid a truck of for a while now i think i always have a little carry over.


----------



## Doughboy12

I would be surprised if you get to write the full amout off again in this example. My GUESS is it just means you don't have to take a hit on the value of the old one. 
Someone else please explain it?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1909108 said:


> Im pretty sure i have an actual business. Just because i dont spend hours reading books on businesses and other things. I know my numbers and what i need to make to live the way i want and thats what i do, not sure whats wrong with that. Maybe i should have went to school for it like you so i could be successful?


Don't worry quality, I've learned everything by trial and error, still am at times.

Find a niche, build that niche and surround yourself with successful people. You will be successful.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1909016 said:


> Why buy new when slightly used will do? I have a 99 F250 in need a of a new home! :waving:
> 
> Just messin with ya...


Your a Richard dude lol


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1909116 said:


> I would be surprised if you get to write the full amout off again in this example. My GUESS is it just means you don't have to take a hit on the value of the old one.
> Someone else please explain it?


There is a lot more to it like what i owed ect on last trucks. I know it a whole separate work sheet that gets done on my taxes for trade in. Last 2 years i bought a new truck and was able to write of 30 something each year with some leftover


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;1909100 said:


> Think this what dj was talking about but looks like if you trade on one same or more your fine..
> 
> ;As you can see, while many people don't see much difference between a vehicle trade-in and a sale,however, it can make a huge difference tax-wise. Since you have depreciated via Section 179 + normal annual depreciation, the cost basis down to an amount much lower than the vehicle's current FMV, a sale will trigger taxable recapture of some or all of the depreciation and Sec. 179 as sec 1245 ordinary income . If you sell, exchange, or otherwise dispose of section 179 property, you may have to treat all or part of the gain as ordinary income.BUTAs long as you trade the vehicle in for one with a value of equal or higher amount, there will be no taxable recapture. If you trade in your old SUV for a new SUV, you have a tax free like kind exchange. Your basis for depreciation for the new SUV is $12,200. With the like kind exchange, you will not have a recapture of the Section 179 deduction , $42,800, taken on the old SUV. If you don't trade in the old SUV and sell it privately, you won't have a tax free exchange.


I would love to see the numbers detailed out on that. It seems incomplete at best.


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;1909122 said:


> I would love to see the numbers detailed out on that. It seems incomplete at best.


Here is the link. Just looking at my taxes from last year and i should be able to deduct 30k plus on it this year.

http://www.asktaxguru.com/8378-section-179-deduction.html


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1909121 said:


> There is a lot more to it like what i owed ect on last trucks. I know it a whole separate work sheet that gets done on my taxes for trade in. Last 2 years i bought a new truck and was able to write of 30 something each year with some leftover


Like was said before....that's why you have an accountant... I would too.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1909128 said:


> Like was said before....that's why you have an accountant... I would too.


Yea, i just use one at the end of the year, bring in all my expenses quick books stiff and she does them. Next year in going to go in every so often but i have a pretty good idea on what my writes off will be minus an exact number on the truck.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1909129 said:


> Yea, i just use one at the end of the year, bring in all my expenses quick books stiff and she does them. Next year in going to go in every so often but i have a pretty good idea on what my writes off will be minus an exact number on the truck.


Micleson's? (Sp)


----------



## SnowGuy73

Stores are a zoo!


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1909130 said:


> Micleson's? (Sp)


Yup on Robert, Hilda


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1909132 said:


> Stores are a zoo!


Yea they are, i gave up after fleet farm, everyone else got gift cards to restaurants


----------



## wintergreen82

I think everyone has there own ways to run their respective companies. For us we used to believe in having payments all the time and having everything brand new. We would take the full depreciation every single season. It was nice toting around a brand new truck. What sucked is always having a financial responsibility to meet regardless of how much money we brought in. 

A few years ago we decided to pay everything off and be done with payments. While it sucked at times the best thing I can say is when we bought anything we had cash on hand. We always knew that we were going to have to pay in at the end of the year, however we eventually became OK with that. 

I don't believe there is a right or wrong way to run your business from an equipment perspective as I can see both sides. One thing to always remember is if you sell something you will have to pay a depreciation recapture fee. It is the governments nice little way of saying we gave you money now we want it back. If I were to have sold off all of my equipment it would have cost me right around 80k in recapture fees. We decided to hold it all and save the money. 

Also a quick note on Novak. I have met him personally and we talked about two hours all related about weather. The guy is a genuinely nice guy. He LOVES weather. It isn't his main profession however he knows stuff. He however goes to "big" on everything now. He lets his want of a big event cloud his mind a bit. We have talked about his services and he put us on his program free last season to give him feedback. The impact maps are draw fans in on social media however he does do a weather brief for every storm. I believe he can be successful if he were to go to a cheaper price point and refine some very small things. 

I hope you all have a very merry christmas.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1909134 said:


> Yup on Robert, Hilda


I use her too...Mickelson-tax-service


----------



## qualitycut

Nws is 7 degrees higher than kstp for temps this weekend


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1909137 said:


> Yea they are, i gave up after fleet farm, everyone else got gift cards to restaurants


Was going to run there shortly just for something to do....maybe not now.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1909147 said:


> Nws is 7 degrees higher than kstp for temps this weekend


 No good !!.....


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1909132 said:


> Stores are a zoo!


Wait until tomorrow


----------



## CityGuy

Snow that was in the yard this morning is completly gone.


----------



## CityGuy

I am so glad I have class tonight with my mother in-law coming.


----------



## OC&D

wintergreen82;1909138 said:


> I don't believe there is a right or wrong way to run your business from an equipment perspective as I can see both sides. One thing to always remember is if you sell something you will have to pay a depreciation recapture fee. It is the governments nice little way of saying we gave you money now we want it back. If I were to have sold off all of my equipment it would have cost me right around 80k in recapture fees. We decided to hold it all and save the money.
> 
> I hope you all have a very merry christmas.


I ran into this problem some years ago myself, though not to the tune of 80 grand. The same holds true for real estate. You can depreciate a rental property, but it changes the basis, and the government will recover the depreciation you wrote off when you sell it through capital gains taxes.

Write-offs are great. I just bought a new thermal camera and it will get written off. The tricky thing about tax write-offs though, is that you can't buy anything with them.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1909137 said:


> Yea they are, i gave up after fleet farm, everyone else got gift cards to restaurants


I was at fleet farm this morning too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1909154 said:


> Wait until tomorrow


I bet...........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Be a good year to have a foam truck. Go spray down yards tomorrow night for a white Christmas.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1909171 said:


> Be a good year to have a foam truck. Go spray down yards tomorrow night for a white Christmas.


Be like those guys a couple of summers ago painting yards green from them being dried out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill, holding at 7" of ice here.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1909180 said:


> Be like those guys a couple of summers ago painting yards green from them being dried out.


I remember that. People freaking out about graduation parties and such.

** Well I spent a little money today and made a deal on one of those milling machines I posted the other night. Now I need to make some more deals on Friday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

A high of 9 on Tuesday???


----------



## CityGuy

I don't know what part of I have to study my mother in law didn't understand but she didn't shut up for an hour straight.

So much for studying.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1909193 said:


> I remember that. People freaking out about graduation parties and such.
> 
> ** Well I spent a little money today and made a deal on one of those milling machines I posted the other night. Now I need to make some more deals on Friday.


What did you get?


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1909202 said:


> I don't know what part of I have to study my mother in law didn't understand but she didn't shut up for an hour straight.
> 
> So much for studying.


What is there to study?


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1909203 said:


> What did you get?


A Wirtgen. I'll let you know how we like it once we get a chance to use it.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1909196 said:


> A high of 9 on Tuesday???


Wierd,,,,...........


----------



## mnlefty

LwnmwrMan22;1909171 said:


> Be a good year to have a foam truck. Go spray down yards tomorrow night for a white Christmas.


2011, our last brown Christmas, I remember spending a lot of time looking into homemade snow makers... I figured I could have got a couple customers to pay good money to have a personal white Christmas.


----------



## TKLAWN

Schafer says "light" accumulations on Friday. light like less than half inch.


----------



## NorthernProServ

TKLAWN;1909215 said:


> Schafer says "light" accumulations on Friday. light like less than half inch.


5 said a few inches


----------



## NorthernProServ

Anybody planning on throwing some salt tonight??


----------



## NorthernProServ

I still have 36 for a temp.


----------



## NorthernProServ

NorthernProServ;1909219 said:


> I still have 36 for a temp.


And only showing a low of 31.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1909217 said:


> 5 said a few inches


Models have it all over the place right now some north some south.

They are probably right if they didn't say where


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1909190 said:


> Bill, holding at 7" of ice here.


Looks sketchy here. Saw on the news a guy went in on the lower part of pool 8. I'll maybe try to get out tomorrow for a bit since I've kinda made a tradition of it. I'll feel better next week when it cools down.


----------



## TKLAWN

NorthernProServ;1909218 said:


> Anybody planning on throwing some salt tonight??


Just wondering if it's worth it??


----------



## unit28

* tornado watch for portions of 
southern and central alabama
the florida panhandle
southwest georgia
coastal waters

* effective this tuesday afternoon and evening from 245 pm until
1100 pm cst.


----------



## NorthernProServ

TKLAWN;1909227 said:


> Just wondering if it's worth it??


Pretty much. I would probably only put it down 50% of normal if I did.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm waiting for calls.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1909241 said:


> I'm waiting for calls.


Sounds like a plan.


----------



## NorthernProServ




----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1909254 said:


>


Yea they must be blending models. Read the weather discussion


----------



## Doughboy12

mnlefty;1909214 said:


> 2011, our last brown Christmas, I remember spending a lot of time looking into homemade snow makers... I figured I could have got a couple customers to pay good money to have a personal white Christmas.


Levi Lavallee has a few of those...full size ones.


----------



## Doughboy12

3 and half hours and all you guys could muster is 2 pages....?


----------



## Bill1090

Weather story. Those temps suck! http://www.crh.noaa.gov/wxstory.php?site=arx


----------



## Doughboy12

Anyone know why the normally lit up oak tree in Bloomington is off tonight? (Along 77)


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1909224 said:


> Looks sketchy here. Saw on the news a guy went in on the lower part of pool 8. I'll maybe try to get out tomorrow for a bit since I've kinda made a tradition of it. I'll feel better next week when it cools down.


Seen a house sinking into prior lake today.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;1909278 said:


> Anyone know why the normally lit up oak tree in Bloomington is off tonight? (Along 77)


Maybe a blown GFI and no one is home to reset it? Unpaid Xcel bill would be my next guess


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1909278 said:


> Anyone know why the normally lit up oak tree in Bloomington is off tonight? (Along 77)


I believe the family sold the property bringing the lights to an end. Big story about it this summer or fall.


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;1909281 said:


> Maybe a blown GFI and no one is home to reset it? Unpaid Xcel bill would be my next guess


We stopped at 6:45 and were hopping it went on @7
In the 15 minutes we were there we saw 2 busses, 1 stretched limo and 30 cars....
I have driven by to look at it since 2009 and never drive up to the house. Well this year may be the last so we thought we would swing by. Disappointed sums it up.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1909273 said:


> 3 and half hours and all you guys could muster is 2 pages....?


Drinking my dinner at bennets, ordered a 20 steak and a lobster tail


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1909283 said:


> I believe the family sold the property bringing the lights to an end. Big story about it this summer or fall.


It's for sale and he was going to leave them on this year. 
http://minnesota.cbslocal.com/2014/11/22/spectacular-lit-up-oak-tree-could-soon-go-dark/


----------



## starspangled6.0

Wild are losing, no snow... wake me up when there's good news.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1909290 said:


> It's for sale and he was going to leave them on this year.
> http://minnesota.cbslocal.com/2014/11/22/spectacular-lit-up-oak-tree-could-soon-go-dark/


Well it certainly could have sold this month.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1909293 said:


> Well it certainly could have sold this month.


I didn't see the for sale sign but it is still listed. 
http://msp.themlsonline.com/4486871.html


----------



## albhb3

starspangled6.0;1909292 said:


> Wild are losing, no snow... wake me up when there's good news.


the pack is gonna win sunday.... There was snow in winona about 2 inches at about 2:30 and by 3:15 it was gone the ice looked terrible down there


----------



## qualitycut




----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1909294 said:


> I didn't see the for sale sign but it is still listed.
> http://msp.themlsonline.com/4486871.html


$825,000 sounds good to me for that property minus the freeway right there. A little outdated though.


----------



## TKLAWN

albhb3;1909295 said:


> the pack is gonna win sunday.... There was snow in winona about 2 inches at about 2:30 and by 3:15 it was gone the ice looked terrible down there


This just in. No one cares!


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1909298 said:


> $825,000 sounds good to me for that property minus the freeway right there. A little outdated though.


Looks like the owner killed a lot of animals. Also looks like a pool got removed and filled in for that odd garden.


----------



## starspangled6.0

albhb3;1909295 said:


> the pack is gonna win sunday.... There was snow in winona about 2 inches at about 2:30 and by 3:15 it was gone the ice looked terrible down there


Aaron Rodgers is actually Ellen DeGeneres in disguise.

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1909306 said:


> Looks like the owner killed a lot of animals. Also looks like a pool got removed and filled in for that odd garden.


I think he even took out a Zebra!

I bet that house was hoppin' back in the 70's.


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1909280 said:


> Seen a house sinking into prior lake today.


Into the ice or into the water?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1909210 said:


> What is there to study?


Read the chapters and do the sheets.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1909211 said:


> A Wirtgen. I'll let you know how we like it once we get a chance to use it.


Cool. How big and hp?


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;1909294 said:


> I didn't see the for sale sign but it is still listed.
> http://msp.themlsonline.com/4486871.html


Wow now that's a house!


----------



## TKLAWN

starspangled6.0;1909307 said:


> Aaron Rodgers is actually Ellen DeGeneres in disguise.
> 
> :laughing::laughing::laughing:


This is true......


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1909316 said:


> Cool. How big and hp?


Its one of the small ones like the picture. I would have to double check the horsepower.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

We ended up with about an inch on the heavy side. By dark it was down to 1/4". Did the monthly accounts so they feel like they get something for their money. Blew out a joint in brand new broom


----------



## SSS Inc.

I just realized that house has lower taxes than mine. That's a bunch of bs. Why do I live here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Camden

albhb3;1909295 said:


> the pack is gonna win sunday.... There was snow in winona about 2 inches at about 2:30 and by 3:15 it was gone the ice looked terrible down there


Let me guess, your favorite basketball team is the Spurs, favorite baseball team is the Giants, favorite hockey team is the Kings, favorite college football team is Florida State and last year your favorite NFL team was Seattle.

Being a front-runner fan is the only way to go


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1909313 said:


> I think he even took out a Zebra!
> 
> I bet that house was hoppin' back in the 70's.


Theres two stripper poles in there too


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;1909326 said:


> Let me guess, your favorite basketball team is the Spurs, favorite baseball team is the Giants, favorite hockey team is the Kings, favorite college football team is Florida State and last year your favorite NFL team was Seattle.
> 
> Being a front-runner fan is the only way to go


Hey now. I hate basketball but my favorite team is the spurs. My cousin played for them


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1909321 said:


> Its one of the small ones like the picture. I would have to double check the horsepower.


Looks like the same size I've seen County using the last couple summers... They seem to use the thing a lot...


----------



## Drakeslayer

Ranger620;1909330 said:


> Hey now. I hate basketball but my favorite team is the spurs. My cousin played for them


I've never heard of anyone having a favorite basketball team before....


----------



## Ranger620

Drakeslayer;1909334 said:


> I've never heard of anyone having a favorite basketball team before....


Got me there.. Only the years he played.. That better lol


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1909332 said:


> Looks like the same size I've seen County using the last couple summers... They seem to use the thing a lot...


I know Hennepin has one. Its a Volvo but eerily similar. I've been watching them to see the production they get. They do pretty good but I think we can do better.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Ranger620;1909335 said:


> Got me there.. Only the years he played.. That better lol


Haha:waving:. Same here my cousin plays for the Maple Leafs. And as soon as he is done there I will never watch them again unless it's against the wild.


----------



## starspangled6.0

We lost, if anyone cares. I'll set my alarm to wake me when there's snow in the forecast again.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

starspangled6.0;1909341 said:


> We lost, if anyone cares. I'll set my alarm to wake me when there's snow in the forecast again.


Okay Rumpelstiltskin.


----------



## Ranger620

Drakeslayer;1909340 said:


> Haha:waving:. Same here my cousin plays for the Maple Leafs. And as soon as he is done there I will never watch them again unless it's against the wild.


Well at least you got hockey. My family is tall (i'm the short guy 6-1) I got stuck with basketball.


----------



## OC&D

Camden;1909326 said:


> Let me guess, your favorite basketball team is the Spurs, favorite baseball team is the Giants, favorite hockey team is the Kings, favorite college football team is Florida State and last year your favorite NFL team was Seattle.
> 
> Being a front-runner fan is the only way to go


So are you still holding out hope for Kuemper?
I think we're in big trouble this year. Production isn't what it should be offensively, but the goaltending has to be better if they're going to have any chance at all at even making the playoffs.

If they don't make the playoffs I wouldn't be surprised if Yeo is gone next year.


----------



## qualitycut

starspangled6.0;1909341 said:


> We lost, if anyone cares. I'll set my alarm to wake me when there's snow in the forecast again.


Geez better go into hibernation


----------



## starspangled6.0

OC&D;1909345 said:


> So are you still holding out hope for Kuemper?
> I think we're in big trouble this year. Production isn't what it should be offensively, but the goaltending has to be better if they're going to have any chance at all at even making the playoffs.
> 
> If they don't make the playoffs I wouldn't be surprised if Yeo is gone next year.


I remember a few weeks ago when the Pens were in town, KFAN was all "Ya ya watch out, this is a Stanley Cup preview right here" :laughing:


----------



## mnlefty

Not sure why the tree isn't on... A buddy of mine was at a Christmas party down the street from that house over the weekend and has pictures of him and his girlfriend under the lit up tree.


----------



## Ranger620

OC&D;1909345 said:


> So are you still holding out hope for Kuemper?
> I think we're in big trouble this year. Production isn't what it should be offensively, but the goaltending has to be better if they're going to have any chance at all at even making the playoffs.
> 
> If they don't make the playoffs I wouldn't be surprised if Yeo is gone next year.


I have hope for kuemper but in years to come. I think he's a year maybe year and a half away from being top of his game. If he doesnt get any better next year this is gonna be the best he's gonna be. I have a feeling since they have been signing the younger talent to longer deals eventually the team will just start to click and they will be serious contenders for years to come, kinda like the blackhawks. Just a guess though


----------



## qualitycut

No talk of snow friday?




Twin Cities Metro Area Forecast tonight through Thursday: Cloudy with areas of fog, mist and flurries at times. Low temperatures near 30 degrees with Northwest winds at 5 to 10 mph.

Cloudy on Wednesday with areas of fog and flurries at times. Highs in the low 30s with Northwest winds at 5 to 10 mph. Cloudy Wednesday night with patchy fog possible. Low temperatures by Thursday moring in the mid 20s with Southwest winds at 5 to 10 mph.

Mainly cloudy Christmas Thursday with some peeks of sun and afternoon highs in the mid 30s. Winds on Thursday will be from the South at 5 to 10 mph. Low temperatures by Friday morning will be in the mid 20s with light winds.

Jonathan Yuhas KSTP


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yuhas shows 60% Friday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak says don't get your hopes up for Friday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1909374 said:


> Novak says don't get your hopes up for Friday.


Considering what he was saying 24 hours ago, I'd best leave the plows on.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1909377 said:


> Considering what he was saying 24 hours ago, I'd best leave the plows on.


Its not like he went out on a limb and said a White Christmas was a lock or anything. 

In his defense I thought it was too though.


----------



## OC&D

starspangled6.0;1909347 said:


> I remember a few weeks ago when the Pens were in town, KFAN was all "Ya ya watch out, this is a Stanley Cup preview right here" :laughing:


Haha! I think not.


----------



## OC&D

Ranger620;1909351 said:


> I have hope for kuemper but in years to come. I think he's a year maybe year and a half away from being top of his game. If he doesnt get any better next year this is gonna be the best he's gonna be. I have a feeling since they have been signing the younger talent to longer deals eventually the team will just start to click and they will be serious contenders for years to come, kinda like the blackhawks. Just a guess though


I did, but not anymore. I don't think he's for what it takes, and I said the same thing a while ago. Hopefully I'm wrong.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1909108 said:


> Im pretty sure i have an actual business. Just because i dont spend hours reading books on businesses and other things. I know my numbers and what i need to make to live the way i want and thats what i do, not sure whats wrong with that. Maybe i should have went to school for it like you so i could be successful?


This...........


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1909298 said:


> $825,000 sounds good to me for that property minus the freeway right there. A little outdated though.


Started in May at a cool $1 million.


----------



## banonea

wintergreen82;1909138 said:


> I think everyone has there own ways to run their respective companies. For us we used to believe in having payments all the time and having everything brand new. We would take the full depreciation every single season. It was nice toting around a brand new truck. What sucked is always having a financial responsibility to meet regardless of how much money we brought in.
> 
> A few years ago we decided to pay everything off and be done with payments. While it sucked at times the best thing I can say is when we bought anything we had cash on hand. We always knew that we were going to have to pay in at the end of the year, however we eventually became OK with that.
> 
> I don't believe there is a right or wrong way to run your business from an equipment perspective as I can see both sides. One thing to always remember is if you sell something you will have to pay a depreciation recapture fee. It is the governments nice little way of saying we gave you money now we want it back. If I were to have sold off all of my equipment it would have cost me right around 80k in recapture fees. We decided to hold it all and save the money.
> 
> Also a quick note on Novak. I have met him personally and we talked about two hours all related about weather. The guy is a genuinely nice guy. He LOVES weather. It isn't his main profession however he knows stuff. He however goes to "big" on everything now. He lets his want of a big event cloud his mind a bit. We have talked about his services and he put us on his program free last season to give him feedback. The impact maps are draw fans in on social media however he does do a weather brief for every storm. I believe he can be successful if he were to go to a cheaper price point and refine some very small things.
> 
> I hope you all have a very merry christmas.


merry Christmas to you as well sir


----------



## banonea

NorthernProServ;1909218 said:


> Anybody planning on throwing some salt tonight??


I am. 95% of our stuff is melted off except along the edges, wasting more money plowing slop that I could just take and spend the money on the salt and sand


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1909406 said:


> I am. 95% of our stuff is melted off except along the edges, wasting more money plowing slop that I could just take and spend the money on the salt and sand


Told you to plow before it melted


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I was a pig tonight. Ate a large roast beef and curly fries from arbys. Come home eat some left over ribs and then a bowl of ice cream


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1909406 said:


> I am. 95% of our stuff is melted off except along the edges, wasting more money plowing slop that I could just take and spend the money on the salt and sand


Having residual salt doesn't help either


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1909377 said:


> Considering what he was saying 24 hours ago, I'd best leave the plows on.


So true!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1909411 said:


> Told you to plow before it melted


What would you know? According to some you/we don't have an actual business


----------



## banonea

QUOTE=qualitycut;1909411]Told you to plow before it melted[/QUOTE]

I wish it all would have melted then I wouldn't have done this......



had my plowing scoop backing up and caught a curb at autozone ripped it right out of the socket (No quality, I was not going 40 miles an hour in reverse this time) put an end to my plowing tonight. Thank God there isn't a whole lot to plow, because we're going to Get most of it b just dropping salt


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1909420 said:


> QUOTE=qualitycut;1909411]Told you to plow before it melted


I wish it all would have melted then I wouldn't have done this......



had my plowing scoop backing up and caught a curb at autozone ripped it right out of the socket (No quality, I was not going 40 miles an hour in reverse this time) put an end to my plowing tonight. Thank God there isn't a whole lot to plow, because we're going to Get most of it b just dropping salt[/QUOTE]

Can't believe they would want you to plow. When I did the one in town they were tight azzes. Even when they had a 1/2" of ice. No salt and needed to get approval to plow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1909418 said:


> What would you know? According to some you/we don't have an actual business


...................

I apologize to Jim if he saw this post before my edit. I misread his post and it irked me.

Again, my apologies.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1909422 said:


> ..............


Well then....

I think he was making fun of that comment ABOUT quality.

I see you must have figured that out now though...;-)


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1909421 said:


> I wish it all would have melted then I wouldn't have done this......
> 
> 
> 
> had my plowing scoop backing up and caught a curb at autozone ripped it right out of the socket (No quality, I was not going 40 miles an hour in reverse this time) put an end to my plowing tonight. Thank God there isn't a whole lot to plow, because we're going to Get most of it b just dropping salt


Can't believe they would want you to plow. When I did the one in town they were tight azzes. Even when they had a 1/2" of ice. No salt and needed to get approval to plow.[/QUOTE]

that's the same way that these guys have been for many years. No salt at all, plowed at 4 inches. Then they had a surprise visit by somebody from the actual McDonalds owners not their particular boss, then it was dropped to 3 inches. That woman was replaced and the new guy took over three years ago, we had a talk and I told him that these need to be plowed it 2 inches and he agreed. But we still are not allowed to drop salt unless they request, in the five years I've been plowing the McDonalds in Rochester we have only drop salt 3 times. The reason he wanted it plows tonight was so that the slush did not freeze. Tried to explain to him that the temps were going to be up tomorrow and Christmas Day, still wanted it Plowed. I'll take the basically free money, 6 locations, 900 dollars every time I drop the blade at 2 inches


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1909420 said:


> I wish it all would have melted then I wouldn't have done this......
> had my plowing scoop backing up and caught a curb at autozone ripped it right out of the socket (No quality, I was not going 40 miles an hour in reverse this time) put an end to my plowing tonight. Thank God there isn't a whole lot to plow, because we're going to Get most of it b just dropping salt


Can you fix it??? "Yes we can!"


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;1909423 said:


> Well then....
> 
> I think he was making fun of that comment ABOUT quality.
> 
> I see you must have figured that out now though...;-)


Yes this. Another member did say it. Almost a perfect lawn site answer.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1909422 said:


> ...................


How's that foot in your mouth taste?


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1909428 said:


> How's that foot in your mouth taste?


Can't we all just get along???


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1909426 said:


> Can you fix it??? "Yes we can!"


I can if i can get the parts.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1909423 said:


> Well then....
> 
> I think he was making fun of that comment ABOUT quality.
> 
> I see you must have figured that out now though...;-)


Edit that Doughboy. We all make mistakes.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;1909429 said:


> Can't we all just get along???


Apparently not. Says I sound stupid. And who's in the wrong? That guy.


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1909430 said:


> I can if i can get the parts.....


No way to weld it back in? 
I can't really tel what is going on there to be honest...
Looks like the end popped off.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I apologized..... I misread and it's a sore spot for me.

You guys put up too many posts that I wanted another apology, as my previous edit will be buried already.


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1909433 said:


> Apparently not. Says I sound stupid. And who's in the wrong? That guy.


I think he realized that right away and changed it.
You couldn't even get the quote in your reply before he changed it...


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1909428 said:


> How's that foot in your mouth taste?


He did catch it and edit. Speaking of foot in mouth. How's the hunt for trucks going?:laughing: Saw you were looking at a nice Dodge in South Dakota. Just giving ya a hard time.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;1909436 said:


> I think he realized that right away and changed it.
> You couldn't even get the quote in your reply before he changed it...


But still. Need to slow down and realize what's being said


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1909431 said:


> Edit that Doughboy. We all make mistakes.


Done......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1909439 said:


> He did catch it and edit. Speaking of foot in mouth. How's the hunt for trucks going?:laughing: Saw you were looking at a nice Dodge in South Dakota. Just giving ya a hard time.


I'm not. Been watching for a guy who wants my plow and doesn't want it on his tow truck.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1909441 said:


> Done......


Too late now. You're off my friends list.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1909321 said:


> Its one of the small ones like the picture. I would have to double check the horsepower.


Like a 20" or?


----------



## Doughboy12

Who wants to play golf tomorrow?
Oak Marsh is open.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1909443 said:


> Too late now. You're off my friends list.


That's it.... I'll be at the rink with a 55gal drum of antifreeze in the morning....!!! ;-)

Kidding of course. Not sure that would even do anything.


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1909445 said:


> Like a 20" or?


Yes. We'll use it in lieu of our Bobcat mills in certain applications. This would be for projects that we can't justify a larger mill coming out.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1909447 said:


> That's it.... I'll be at the rink with a 55gal drum of antifreeze in the morning....!!! ;-)
> 
> Kidding of course.


Mother nature has been doing a bang up job on her own. While you're at my house I'll be at yours flooding the hill.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1909433 said:


> Apparently not. Says I sound stupid. And who's in the wrong? That guy.


He was on our side just read it wrong. I almost said something until i re read it and realized what you said. Some people on here are just better than everyone and make more than the rest of yet still live at home


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1909451 said:


> Mother nature has been doing a bang up job on her own. While you're at my house I'll be at yours flooding the hill.


Good maybe it will wash all that sand I no longer need off. 
Hey put that sod back too while you are here. Quality didn't do it.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1909443 said:


> Too late now. You're off my friends list.


Friends?

Lucky!!!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

OC&D;1909456 said:


> Friends?
> 
> Lucky!!!!!


That confused me too. I thought that happened when I anounced the RB auction a few weeks ago. ;-)


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1909452 said:


> He was on our side just read it wrong. I almost said something until i re read it and realized what you said. Some people on here are just better than everyone and make more than the rest of yet still live at home


Who????pm me


----------



## Doughboy12

Jimmy is showing ice skating wipe outs at Rock Cntr


----------



## mnlefty

I'm so thrown off on the calendar now that the wife and kids are off school, so little comprehension of what day it is. Just crawled in bed and turned the tv on and was like "why is Letterman on on the weekend?"


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1909446 said:


> Who wants to play golf tomorrow?
> Oak Marsh is open.


I will. Or you can come shoot trap in ssp with me


----------



## OC&D

mnlefty;1909462 said:


> I'm so thrown off on the calendar now that the wife and kids are off school, so little comprehension of what day it is. Just crawled in bed and turned the tv on and was like "why is Letterman on on the weekend?"


Haha! Story of my life!


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1909460 said:


> Who????pm me


Page 5707-08


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1909456 said:


> Friends?
> 
> Lucky!!!!!


No more Christmas cards for him. You'll still get yours.


----------



## Bill1090

Almost forgot. Happy Festivus!


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1909449 said:


> Yes. We'll use it in lieu of our Bobcat mills in certain applications. This would be for projects that we can't justify a larger mill coming out.


Let me know how well or not so well it works. We have talked about one maybe a little bigger with a loader so we could save on the pelican.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1909464 said:


> I will. Or you can come shoot trap in ssp with me


I suck at trap....and my golf game is sure to be the same at the moment so you chose. I am game for either if you are serious.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1909464 said:


> I will. Or you can come shoot trap in ssp with me


I was gonna go to the caribou gun club and shoot some birds over the new girl but decided to wait. Gonna get the big dogs out for a run after christmas


----------



## andersman02

mnlefty;1909348 said:


> Not sure why the tree isn't on... A buddy of mine was at a Christmas party down the street from that house over the weekend and has pictures of him and his girlfriend under the lit up tree.


Buddy wasn't at the home of the fishers was he


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1909467 said:


> Page 5707-08


First one in 5709 is what set you off. FYI


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I scored a couple of quite rare Pokemon cards my 9 year old has been dying for.

Took a while, but I figured out what packs they are from, went and bought a couple of packs, fileted them open, slid the cards out, put the rare cards back in and super glued the wrapper back together, then resealed the box with shrink wrap.

Santa has to be real, how would I ever know what packs the super rare cards were in??


----------



## mnlefty

andersman02;1909473 said:


> Buddy wasn't at the home of the fishers was he


Don't honestly know...


----------



## mnlefty

Bill1090;1909469 said:


> Almost forgot. Happy Festivus!


This place might need to get started on the airing of grievances!


----------



## mnlefty

LwnmwrMan22;1909475 said:


> I scored a couple of quite rare Pokemon cards my 9 year old has been dying for.
> 
> Took a while, but I figured out what packs they are from, went and bought a couple of packs, fileted them open, slid the cards out, put the rare cards back in and super glued the wrapper back together, then resealed the box with shrink wrap.
> 
> Santa has to be real, how would I ever know what packs the super rare cards were in??


That's some Superdad ninja cafe right there!


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1909475 said:


> I scored a couple of quite rare Pokemon cards my 9 year old has been dying for.
> 
> Took a while, but I figured out what packs they are from, went and bought a couple of packs, fileted them open, slid the cards out, put the rare cards back in and super glued the wrapper back together, then resealed the box with shrink wrap.
> 
> Santa has to be real, how would I ever know what packs the super rare cards were in??


That's more dedication than I could exhibit when I was still a virgin trying to change that status.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1909472 said:


> I was gonna go to the caribou gun club and shoot some birds over the new girl but decided to wait. Gonna get the big dogs out for a run after christmas


Let me know if ya go im in.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Accu shows 1-3" for me for Friday.

The extended goes all the way out to the first week of February. Before we know it, SSS will be calling a bust.


----------



## OC&D

Well I'm out of Rum Chata. Things have taken a turn for the worse!


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1909475 said:


> I scored a couple of quite rare Pokemon cards my 9 year old has been dying for.
> 
> Took a while, but I figured out what packs they are from, went and bought a couple of packs, fileted them open, slid the cards out, put the rare cards back in and super glued the wrapper back together, then resealed the box with shrink wrap.
> 
> Santa has to be real, how would I ever know what packs the super rare cards were in??


Where did you end up finding them?
I don't really need to know, just wondering if my link helped.


----------



## CityGuy

mnlefty;1909478 said:


> This place might need to get started on the airing of grievances!


Should I call my union rep now? :waving:


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1909481 said:


> Let me know if ya go im in.


Will do. If no snow friday I may run down to caribou still with the new girl. Your welcome to tag along.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1909484 said:


> Where did you end up finding them?
> I don't really need to know, just wondering if my link helped.


They actually came from California, online, not eBay or Craigslist.

I took one card out, put the a rare one in two separate packs and resealed them separately. He got a couple of tins of Pokemon cards from other relatives, so one pack we are going to wrap with a tin and put it in a box, in a box, in a box gag wrapping job, then the really rare one will just be in the pack, in his stocking after Santa leaves.

Best part is the oldest doesn't believe I can find them. He was with me all day last Saturday driving around to different card shops looking and we couldn't find the exact ones. The packs now that they are put back together, there's no way a 12 and 9 year old would ever be able to tell they had already been opened.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1909486 said:


> Will do. If no snow friday I may run down to caribou still with the new girl. Your welcome to tag along.


Yea, i need to call your buddy again but sonce last time we talked this no sbow put a damper on the funds


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1909442 said:


> I'm not. Been watching for a guy who wants my plow and doesn't want it on his tow truck.


Does he want a 99 F250?


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1909434 said:


> No way to weld it back in?
> I can't really tel what is going on there to be honest...
> Looks like the end popped off.


it is the nut that goes around your side to side RAM that pulled right out of the tubing I tried to thread it back in and I cannot get it to tighten up enough not to leak fluid so I'm going to have to get an entirely new RAM which really sucks ass


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1909488 said:


> Yea, i need to call your buddy again but sonce last time we talked this no sbow put a damper on the funds


A positive, I'm supposed to get that big check here shortly so I can get you paid off on your work. If I don't see it on the second, I'll be calling and emailing Ben every day.


----------



## andersman02

OC&D;1909483 said:


> Well I'm out of Rum Chata. Things have taken a turn for the worse!


My gf just got back from the game, had to shotgun a beer on a bet.

She's a keeper


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1909487 said:


> They actually came from California, online, not eBay or Craigslist.
> 
> I took one card out, put the a rare one in two separate packs and resealed them separately. He got a couple of tins of Pokemon cards from other relatives, so one pack we are going to wrap with a tin and put it in a box, in a box, in a box gag wrapping job, then the really rare one will just be in the pack, in his stocking after Santa leaves.
> 
> Best part is the oldest doesn't believe I can find them. He was with me all day last Saturday driving around to different card shops looking and we couldn't find the exact ones. The packs now that they are put back together, there's no way a 12 and 9 year old would ever be able to tell they had already been opened.


That right there is Dad of the year stuff. 
My hat is off to you sir.
I hope it goes as planned. 
I would hate to see one of those high dollar cards get well tattered.


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1909492 said:


> it is the nut that goes around your side to side RAM that pulled right out of the tubing I tried to thread it back in and I cannot get it to tighten up enough not to leak fluid so I'm going to have to get an entirely new RAM which really sucks ass


I wonder if there isn't a hairline crack on the tube somewhere.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1909496 said:


> That right there is Dad of the year stuff.
> My hat is off to you sir.
> I hope it goes as planned.
> I would hate to see one of those high dollar cards get well tattered.


Yeeeaahhhhhh..... About that last line....... Uuuuhhhhhhh........ Yeeeeaaahhhhhh......


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1909475 said:


> I scored a couple of quite rare Pokemon cards my 9 year old has been dying for.
> 
> Took a while, but I figured out what packs they are from, went and bought a couple of packs, fileted them open, slid the cards out, put the rare cards back in and super glued the wrapper back together, then resealed the box with shrink wrap.
> 
> Santa has to be real, how would I ever know what packs the super rare cards were in??


Impressive!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Kids are asleep... Suppose I should get going on working that 3rd level prestige before I lose my PS4 to Grand Theft Auto V starting tomorrow night.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1909507 said:


> This............


Nope, I actually had a rather long list of things that irritate me and it was removed.


----------



## OC&D

andersman02;1909495 said:


> My gf just got back from the game, had to shotgun a beer on a bet.
> 
> She's a keeper


Hah! Awesome. Hang on to that one!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1909512 said:


> Nope, I actually had a rather long list of things that irritate me and it was removed.


The list? Like what? Monkey butt from sweating while sitting on a milling machine all day?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1909493 said:


> A positive, I'm supposed to get that big check here shortly so I can get you paid off on your work. If I don't see it on the second, I'll be calling and emailing Ben every day.


No worries. Dont forget about the plowing we did 

I need a better business plan i guess

No your fine just my spending money fund cant expand for a bit


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1909515 said:


> No worries. Dont forget about the plowing we did


I haven't.

BTW, GFS takes a heck of a jump late Friday night.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Too bad the jump only goes from .4" to 1.8" since there isn't that Mich on the meteo.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1909514 said:


> The list? Like what? Monkey butt from sweating while sitting on a milling machine all day?


No they were mostly plowsite related. Whatever. I was just trying to share a bit but apparently I crossed the line.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1909518 said:


> And he never said anything bad did he? Sss maybe your dad got tech savy?


I'm thinking someone is logging in from a laptop associated with a Ford dealer.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1909527 said:


> Sounds like something I would do for my my wife not for some dude next door. Interesting.


Gf has the flu so im trying to stay away, not sure where the joke is in there.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1909529 said:


> Gf has the flu so im trying to stay away


Or she is...just sayin


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1909529 said:


> Gf has the flu so im trying to stay away, not sure where the joke is in there.


You never seem to need a reason in the past to stay away.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;1909524 said:


> SSS said it was real if you missed it. Even had a post removed.


Yeah you guys were throwing too many posts down for me to keep up! Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1909532 said:


> You never seem to need a reason in the past to stay away.


Im a big talker jerm


----------



## Doughboy12

Well I'm out. 
Quality, call me if you decide to go tomorrow. 
If not that is cool.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1909535 said:


> Im a big talker jerm


Figured as much. I think a lot of us are.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1909517 said:


> Too bad the jump only goes from .4" to 1.8" since there isn't that Mich on the meteo.


We'll take whatever we can get!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1909538 said:


> Figured as much. I think a lot of us are.


Funny.....That was number 9 or 10 on my list.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1909536 said:


> Well I'm out.
> Quality, call me if you decide to go tomorrow.
> If not that is cool.


Call if i do what? Im up for golf or shooting so hit me up


----------



## Greenery

SSS Inc.;1909540 said:


> Funny.....That was number 9 or 10 on my list.


Now were all curious to see your list.

Post it up for a few minutes.


----------



## CityGuy

Greenery;1909542 said:


> Now were all curious to see your list.
> 
> Post it up for a few minutes.


I was looking back for pages to find it but nothing.


----------



## Greenery

CityGuy;1909543 said:


> I was looking back for pages to find it but nothing.


Probably just an elaborate fishing expedition. I'll admit I bit. Unfortunately for him I'm not much of a catch, equivalent of a crappie maybe? Looks like he did get a lunker or two though.

He did have a fishing show at one time so it only makes sense.


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1909498 said:


> I wonder if there isn't a hairline crack on the tube somewhere.


it wouldn't surprise me I hooked that curb pretty hard


----------



## Mike_PS

hey MJD, I mean SSS, wait, I'm MJD...hold on, now why would you register as MJD just to post nonsense and then not own up to it?

Oh well, should be all good...Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## CityGuy

Greenery;1909547 said:


> Probably just an elaborate fishing expedition. I'll admit I bit. Unfortunately for him I'm not much of a catch, equivalent of a crappie maybe? Looks like he did get a lunker or two though.
> 
> He did have a fishing show at one time so it only makes sense.


I was trying to catch up from class and thought I may have missed something in there somewhere.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1909538 said:


> Figured as much. I think a lot of us are.


Not me........ =)


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Michael J. Donovan;1909549 said:


> hey MJD, I mean SSS, wait, I'm MJD...hold on, now why would you register as MJD just to post nonsense and then not own up to it?
> 
> Oh well, should be all good...Merry Christmas everyone


Hahahahahaa....excellent....


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1909553 said:


> Hahahahahaa....excellent....


Ha sss being sneaky


----------



## cbservicesllc

Michael J. Donovan;1909549 said:


> hey MJD, I mean SSS, wait, I'm MJD...hold on, now why would you register as MJD just to post nonsense and then not own up to it?
> 
> Oh well, should be all good...Merry Christmas everyone


Haha... I am so confused... I think... or not...

Adventures of Plowsite...

We're all going nuts over here with no snow MJD... Merry Christmas!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Michael J. Donovan;1909549 said:


> hey MJD, I mean SSS, wait, I'm MJD...hold on, now why would you register as MJD just to post nonsense and then not own up to it?
> 
> Oh well, should be all good...Merry Christmas everyone


Not going back to see what I missed, Merry Christmas MJD
Oh and 37*, this is the weather thread


----------



## banonea

Can we say pissed......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1909562 said:


> Can we say pissed......


Not yours?!?!?!?!


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;19 09564 said:


> Not yours?!?!?!?!


Looks like his to me.

Bummer, hopefully it's not to full.


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1909565 said:


> Looks like his to me.
> 
> Bummer, hopefully it's not to full.


Yea his skid wont lift it


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea;1909562 said:


> Can we say pissed......


Uh... oh...


----------



## NorthernProServ

banonea;1909562 said:


> Can we say pissed......


Ouch!!!! what happened?


----------



## Greenery

It's better it happened when and where it did. The outcome could have been much worse. 

How did you have the salter attached to the truck?


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1909562 said:


> Can we say pissed......


How did that happen


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1909575 said:


> How did that happen


Rear straps in place, but not front straps. Stop from backing up and it just slides out?

Don't see a front strap in the pic.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1909576 said:


> Rear straps in place, but not front straps. Stop from backing up and it just slides out?
> 
> Don't see a front strap in the pic.


Thats what it looks like. Someone backed up and stopped to quick or it had to much weight in the back somehow


----------



## BossPlow614

jimslawnsnow;1909418 said:


> What would you know? According to some you/we don't have an actual business


Ha. You were the guy harping on Lmn to systemized his business so he wouldn't complain.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1909581 said:


> Ha. You were the guy harping on Lmn to systemized his business so he wouldn't complain.


Yea but all you ever do is post comments followed by the guy with his hand out with money, you read articles on how to run your business, and trash other people on here. Punk kid with a chip on his shoulder who lives at home.

You really pissed me off with your comments when you have know idea how i run my business. You just always think your better than everyone.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1909564 said:


> Not yours?!?!?!?!


yep, not a happy f****** camper right now


----------



## banonea

NorthernProServ;1909570 said:


> Ouch!!!! what happened?


Snapple tie down straps that were holding it into the box. Ripped out the wiring that's going through the bumper, Crush the spinner, destroyed the plastic housing for the spinner. Can't wait to see what the f****** bills going to be for this


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1909584 said:


> Snapple tie down straps that were holding it into the box. Ripped out the wiring that's going through the bumper, Crush the spinner, destroyed the plastic housing for the spinner. Can't wait to see what the f****** bills going to be for this


Is it full? Were you driving?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ick..... Tough night for such a minimal snow.


----------



## Greenery

banonea;1909584 said:


> Snapple tie down straps that were holding it into the box. Ripped out the wiring that's going through the bumper, Crush the spinner, destroyed the plastic housing for the spinner. Can't wait to see what the f****** bills going to be for this


Sounds expensive.

The straps or the attachment points broke?

The little hooks in my chevy box are a joke. You could rip them out just by over tightening the ratchet straps. Your box looks much stronger.


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1909587 said:


> Sounds expensive.
> 
> The straps or the attachment points broke?
> 
> The little hooks in my chevy box are a joke. You could rip them out just by over tightening the ratchet straps. Your box looks much stronger.


To much suspense i want to know what happened


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1909585 said:


> Is it full? Were you driving?


one of my guys was driving it. wasn't his fault, but on top of the cylinder that I just broke up my plow it just sucks ass


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1909588 said:


> To much suspense i want to know what happened


it actually ripped the tie points out of the flatbed that I built. After looking at the sander, I did notice that there are bolt down points on the conveyor track, that's what we will be using when I put it back in with half inch bolts right to the flatbed


----------



## banonea

update on the sander damage.
I can repair it for less than a hundred bucks. thankfully when Western design these, they design them to be kind of a break away so that they could be repaired and save the expensive parts. I'm going to have to put a couple pieces of metal at the top to hold the spinner in place, and then bend the stainless steel plate at the bottom at the back of the spinner. Probably the hardest part will be to find the belt that drives the spanner off the motor just because the Western dealers in Rochester suck ass.


----------



## SnowGuy73

34° breezy overcast.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Down to 40% for Friday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Good deal bano. If you can put SSS's broken truck together, you can certainly fix this.


----------



## mnlefty

Michael J. Donovan;1909549 said:


> hey MJD, I mean SSS, wait, I'm MJD...hold on, now why would you register as MJD just to post nonsense and then not own up to it?
> 
> Oh well, should be all good...Merry Christmas everyone


Haha... I figured that out right away last night but didn't want to be a spoiler too fast.


----------



## djagusch

Sounds like I missed out on some smack talking.

Bano, you will have that fixed sooner than later. That hydro ram won't be to much to fix.


----------



## PremierL&L

SnowGuy73;1909616 said:


> Down to 40% for Friday.


Just want that cold front to come through true ice making Temps coming up!


----------



## SnowGuy73

PremierL&L;1909640 said:


> Just want that cold front to come through true ice making Temps coming up!


Agreed......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

PremierL&L;1909640 said:


> Just want that cold front to come through true ice making Temps coming up!


I just want to the ground to freeze before we plow again.


----------



## Bill1090

It only got down to 33* here last night.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Feels more like April out then December....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Even sounds like spring with the birds chirping and all...


----------



## Bill1090

NWS shows a high of 36 today, 39 tomorrow, and 39 Friday. That snow we got won't be around long.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

SnowGuy73;1909651 said:


> Even sounds like spring with the birds chirping and all...


you noticed that too.I was at the bread Smith this morning over by Ridgedale and the birds were chirping like crazy. Poor things, they think it's spring.


----------



## djagusch

Wife made bacon, eggs, and pancakes. I stuffed myself full and did what most would do, go crawl back into bed for a nap. Wife doesn't seem to pleased with me now.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1909618 said:


> Good deal bano. If you can put SSS's broken truck together, you can certainly fix this.


Now if i can get parts today


----------



## banonea

djagusch;1909636 said:


> Sounds like I missed out on some smack talking.
> 
> Bano, you will have that fixed sooner than later. That hydro ram won't be to much to fix.


Wish i could just get the nut and tube,the ram is good. To top it off,it is not just a regular ram,got to be for a V


----------



## banonea

djagusch;1909664 said:


> Wife made bacon, eggs, and pancakes. I stuffed myself full and did what most would do, go crawl back into bed for a nap. Wife doesn't seem to pleased with me now.


i do that every time we fave breakfast at home.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1909660 said:


> NWS shows a high of 36 today, 39 tomorrow, and 39 Friday. That snow we got won't be around long.


That sucks.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1909646 said:


> I just want to the ground to freeze before we plow again.


This.....!


----------



## SnowGuy73

MNPLOWCO;1909663 said:


> you noticed that too.I was at the bread Smith this morning over by Ridgedale and the birds were chirping like crazy. Poor things, they think it's spring.


Very odd, I was thinking the same thing as I was walking the dog.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1909490 said:


> Does he want a 99 F250?


He's hoping to find something with a mount for a boss or one that'll work with one of mine. Older Chevy or dodge. But the way this winter is going, he just may keep what he has. I can pass the word along. He knows guys looking for older trucks. He does mechanic work


----------



## jimslawnsnow

djagusch;1909636 said:


> Sounds like I missed out on some smack talking.
> 
> Bano, you will have that fixed sooner than later. That hydro ram won't be to much to fix.


Yeah, you need to be on here a little more I guess


----------



## jimslawnsnow

djagusch;1909664 said:


> Wife made bacon, eggs, and pancakes. I stuffed myself full and did what most would do, go crawl back into bed for a nap. Wife doesn't seem to pleased with me now.


Isn't she ready to pop?


----------



## SnowGuy73

The hell with this!


----------



## PremierL&L

SnowGuy73;1909699 said:


> The hell with this!


Well here's to a better 2015  it's technically still vacation even though it's been a month right?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1909699 said:


> The hell with this!


Winters over. Where have you been?


----------



## SnowGuy73

PremierL&L;1909703 said:


> Well here's to a better 2015  it's technically still vacation even though it's been a month right?


Haha. I guess so....


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1909704 said:


> Winters over. Where have you been?


I sure hope not!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

JohnD has already posted.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1909709 said:


> JohnD has already posted.


and..........


----------



## djagusch

jimslawnsnow;1909697 said:


> Isn't she ready to pop?


She was due monday, not ready yet. If by next Monday nothing happens she will be induced


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1909422 said:


> ...................
> 
> I apologize to Jim if he saw this post before my edit. I misread his post and it irked me.
> 
> Again, my apologies.


Hahha for some reason I missed this post


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

JohnDee says 1-2".

NWS has me at 1.2" on the hourly.

Accu is down to 1.4" from 1.9" yesterday.

Cody on the 9 says "just a touch of light snow".


----------



## jimslawnsnow

djagusch;1909711 said:


> She was due monday, not ready yet. If by next Monday nothing happens she will be induced


Good luck..


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1909716 said:


> JohnDee says 1-2".
> 
> NWS has me at 1.2" on the hourly.
> 
> Accu is down to 1.4" from 1.9" yesterday.
> 
> Cody on the 9 says "just a touch of light snow".


So somewhere between nothing and a foot


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1909720 said:


> So somewhere between nothing and a foot


Sounds about right...


----------



## jimslawnsnow




----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1909691 said:


> He's hoping to find something with a mount for a boss or one that'll work with one of mine. Older Chevy or dodge. But the way this winter is going, he just may keep what he has. I can pass the word along. He knows guys looking for older trucks. He does mechanic work


It does have a Boss mount and wiring


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1909722 said:


>


Meh..............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NAM "skyrocketed" to 2.5".


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1909728 said:


> It does have a Boss mount and wiring


Really? I'll tell him and see what he says. I know he was maybe looking for a better daily driver. His daily driver has 330k. Chevy 1/2 ton gasser


----------



## Camden

Michael J. Donovan;1909549 said:


> hey MJD, I mean SSS, wait, I'm MJD...hold on, now why would you register as MJD just to post nonsense and then not own up to it?
> 
> Oh well, should be all good...Merry Christmas everyone


I'm confused by this!



banonea;1909562 said:


> Can we say pissed......





banonea;1909584 said:


> Snapple tie down straps that were holding it into the box. Ripped out the wiring that's going through the bumper, Crush the spinner, destroyed the plastic housing for the spinner. Can't wait to see what the f****** bills going to be for this


Not to be Captain Hindsight but when you rebuild everything use chains for securing the front (I use chains on all 4 corners even though the back doesn't really need it). The peace of mind you'll get from knowing that you over-secured everything is well worth the extra time and cost to do it. And if you're securing everything to D-rings that you installed put a steel plate UNDER the flat bed that you run your bolts through. It'll act like an over-sized fender washer.


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1909594 said:


> update on the sander damage.
> I can repair it for less than a hundred bucks. thankfully when Western design these, they design them to be kind of a break away so that they could be repaired and save the expensive parts. I'm going to have to put a couple pieces of metal at the top to hold the spinner in place, and then bend the stainless steel plate at the bottom at the back of the spinner. Probably the hardest part will be to find the belt that drives the spanner off the motor just because the Western dealers in Rochester suck ass.


Good deal. ....


----------



## starspangled6.0

Accu is saying 1-3" for us in the capitol city.


----------



## SnowGuy73

starspangled6.0;1909740 said:


> Accu is saying 1-3" for us in the capitol city.


Same here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

starspangled6.0;1909740 said:


> Accu is saying 1-3" for us in the capitol city.


Accu shows 2.2" for me. Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS shows 1.1" for me.


----------



## starspangled6.0

I say we start betting on what happens first- plowable snow, or a Wild win


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1909720 said:


> So somewhere between nothing and a foot


This..............


----------



## Camden

starspangled6.0;1909750 said:


> I say we start betting on what happens first- plowable snow, or a Wild win


Ha! Both seem so far away right now, that's a tough call. I'll go with Wild win.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1909732 said:


> Really? I'll tell him and see what he says. I know he was maybe looking for a better daily driver. His daily driver has 330k. Chevy 1/2 ton gasser


Yeah... 13 pin so it can do straight or V


----------



## CityGuy

I guess it's national egg nog day. 

Bottoms up.


----------



## CityGuy

90 minutes to go.
I have one very clean interior on the plow truck now.


----------



## starspangled6.0

Camden;1909756 said:


> Ha! Both seem so far away right now, that's a tough call. I'll go with Wild win.


Wild play on Saturday night... my money is on the snowfall Friday night.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Looks difficult. Is it? The left wing ram on my XLS is shot. It will only
retract. It will not extend. I see that pulling the pin and removing the hoses
from the bottom side (or inside..nearest to plow center) of the ram is pretty straight forward... But how do you get to the top of the ram (which attaches to the wing). that is hidden in the square, solid tube that it "rides" inside of? 

Thank goodness it is covered for two years ( 1 year left). But if it happened again it looks like a pain. Any one fixed one of these yet?


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1909760 said:


> 90 minutes to go.
> I have one very clean interior on the plow truck now.


Where can i drop mine off?


----------



## banonea

yes. I'm a sappy romantic.....


----------



## qualitycut

MNPLOWCO;1909763 said:


> Looks difficult. Is it? The left wing ram on my XLS is shot. It will only
> retract. It will not extend. I see that pulling the pin and removing the hoses
> from the bottom side (or inside..nearest to plow center) of the ram is pretty straight forward... But how do you get to the top of the ram (which attaches to the wing). that is hidden in the square, solid tube that it "rides" inside of?
> 
> Thank goodness it is covered for two years ( 1 year left). But if it happened again it looks like a pain. Any one fixed one of these yet?


Hows it shot? Bent up or what?


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1909768 said:


> yes. I'm a sappy romantic.....


Nice bra! !! You put that on so you didnt need to fix the front?


----------



## SnowGuy73

starspangled6.0;1909750 said:


> I say we start betting on what happens first- plowable snow, or a Wild win


Ha!..........


----------



## djagusch

banonea;1909768 said:


> yes. I'm a sappy romantic.....


Did you put a flower in the dash cup holder too? I thought you were some repo bada$$


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1909759 said:


> I guess it's national egg nog day.
> 
> Bottoms up.


I'm game....


----------



## SSS Inc.

Michael J. Donovan;1909549 said:


> hey MJD, I mean SSS, wait, I'm MJD...hold on, now why would you register as MJD just to post nonsense and then not own up to it?
> 
> Oh well, should be all good...Merry Christmas everyone


It was fun while it lasted. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Green Grass

djagusch;1909774 said:


> Did you put a flower in the dash cup holder too? I thought you were some repo bada$$


By looking at the steering wheel cover I am going with it his daily driver.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1909785 said:


> By looking at the steering wheel cover I am going with it his daily driver.


THAT would be awesome to see bano running around in that with the flower in the cupholder in the dash, the pink fuzzy steering wheel cover and the fluffy seat belt shoulder cover thing.


----------



## cbservicesllc

starspangled6.0;1909762 said:


> Wild play on Saturday night... my money is on the snowfall Friday night.


I like your style


----------



## MNPLOWCO

qualitycut;1909771 said:


> Hows it shot? Bent up or what?


Hard to know...it is hidden. But after the hoses were removed they could pull it out to the extended position. Then re-hooked everything and it retracted, but would not extend. Switched hoses from left to right wing just to see if that changed anything...same. So it was not the solenoid, the switches, electrical or
fluid flow. The ram just won't take the fluid to push the ram.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Officer kills armed 18-year-old near Ferguson
http://kmsp.m0bl.net/r/224wjc

Here we go again!


----------



## starspangled6.0

Since when is it wrong to shoot and kill someone who pulls a gun on you? I believe the media has now found out that they can quite easily whip these clueless mobs into a frenzy, just by spinning a typical "cop shoots thug who pointed gun at cop" story. Can't wait for the day when 'Murica gets sick and tired of this garbage.


----------



## qualitycut

starspangled6.0;1909806 said:


> Since when is it wrong to shoot and kill someone who pulls a gun on you? I believe the media has now found out that they can quite easily whip these clueless mobs into a frenzy, just by spinning a typical "cop shoots thug who pointed gun at cop" story. Can't wait for the day when 'Murica gets sick and tired of this garbage.


The problem is there are those cops that shoot people, peoples dogs for no reason and when one does this even when its justified people dont care because of the other things that go on and throw them all into the same group


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1909766 said:


> Where can i drop mine off?


PW put a sticker on it. Someone will clean it.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1909776 said:


> I'm game....


1 hr. I'm in.


----------



## CityGuy

I guess the mud is flying at the house. Wife sent a text saying father in law is going to town for me as a Christmas gift to us. 
I guess he even bought more mud and brought his own tools.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1909821 said:


> 1 hr. I'm in.


Where is the pictures of the clean truck?


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1909772 said:


> Nice bra! !! You put that on so you didnt need to fix the front?


I did repair the front. It had a hole the size of your fist in the front fender so I replace the fender painted to color match. I put a bra on there because for some reason my wife thinks they look sporty... Lol


----------



## banonea

djagusch;1909774 said:


> Did you put a flower in the dash cup holder too? I thought you were some repo bada$$


I am a badass, but I have a soft side... Just don't tell anybody lol.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1909794 said:


> THAT would be awesome to see bano running around in that with the flower in the cupholder in the dash, the pink fuzzy steering wheel cover and the fluffy seat belt shoulder cover thing.


I am making sure that there is not a snowball's chance in hell of me ever driving this vehicle after I'm done doing repairs.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;1909824 said:


> I guess the mud is flying at the house. Wife sent a text saying father in law is going to town for me as a Christmas gift to us.
> I guess he even bought more mud and brought his own tools.


when it comes to mud and tape, take all the free labor you can get... Lol


----------



## djagusch

banonea;1909829 said:


> I am making sure that there is not a snowball's chance in hell of me ever driving this vehicle after I'm done doing repairs.


Famous last words. If that stayed true you would never see a guy behind a wheel of a minivan, since everyone has ssworn that off one time in their life.


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1909831 said:


> when it comes to mud and tape, take all the free labor you can get... Lol


Unless they are really bad at it and leave you with more to sand off than is going to stay on the wall. I've seen some really bad attempts in the past and it just make the worst part (sanding) even harder. If he's good let him go to town!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Cabelas is a zoo


----------



## cbservicesllc

starspangled6.0;1909806 said:


> Since when is it wrong to shoot and kill someone who pulls a gun on you? I believe the media has now found out that they can quite easily whip these clueless mobs into a frenzy, just by spinning a typical "cop shoots thug who pointed gun at cop" story. *Can't wait for the day when 'Murica gets sick and tired of this garbage.*


Couldn't have said it better myself... They say the life span of an empire averages about 250 years... so the clock is ticking...


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1909825 said:


> Where is the pictures of the clean truck?


I can't post pics of city equipment anymore new city policy. They can look at my phone at anytime they wish and pics will get me fired


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;1909839 said:


> Cabelas is a zoo


Ugh, I am headed their shortly.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1909831 said:


> when it comes to mud and tape, take all the free labor you can get... Lol


Hopefully he has all the joints taped when there. I hate the tape part. Don't mind mudding.
Also hate sanding.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1909844 said:


> I can't post pics of city equipment anymore new city policy. They can look at my phone at anytime they wish and pics will get me fired


What?!?! Really?


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1909834 said:


> Unless they are really bad at it and leave you with more to sand off than is going to stay on the wall. I've seen some really bad attempts in the past and it just make the worst part (sanding) even harder. If he's good let him go to town!


He grew up in a home building family. He's really good at it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1909844 said:


> I can't post pics of city equipment anymore new city policy. They can look at my phone at anytime they wish and pics will get me fired


But you can post on plowsite all day?


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1909848 said:


> What?!?! Really?


We had an option to use our personal phones or keep a city phone.
With option 1 they give us 40 a month but they can aduit the phone at anytime they want.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1909851 said:


> But you can post on plowsite all day?


Didn't say I couldn't use net. Just said pics of city equipment and explicit photos will get you terminated immediately.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1909844 said:


> I can't post pics of city equipment anymore new city policy. They can look at my phone at anytime they wish and pics will get me fired


Took you guys that long to come up with that? Just make sure they City of sticker isn't showing... could be any dump truck...  Thumbs Up


----------



## Doughboy12

Quality,
Wife left me a "list" so I won't be doing anything fun today. 
Vacation my a$$!


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1909854 said:


> Didn't say I couldn't use net. Just said pics of city equipment and explicit photos will get you terminated immediately.


Well that's odd.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1909856 said:


> Took you guys that long to come up with that? Just make sure they City of sticker isn't showing... could be any dump truck...  Thumbs Up


This........


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1909781 said:


> It was fun while it lasted. Merry Christmas!


I think we really had them going SSS.... ;-)


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;1909861 said:


> This........


Yep... Definitely worth getting fired just so we can see pictures of city equipment. What are you thinking....Bwahahahaha.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

cbservicesllc;1909842 said:


> Couldn't have said it better myself... They say the life span of an empire averages about 250 years... so the clock is ticking...


Just like flushing the toilet, starts spinning slow and speeds up the closer you get to the end. The rotation has definitely increased


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1909866 said:


> Just like flushing the toilet, starts spinning slow and speeds up the closer you get to the end.


This is true... I won't be surprised when the revolution hits... It's pretty well documented back to the beginning of time...


----------



## qualitycut

Wveb hotties at Walmart today, weird


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1909849 said:


> He grew up in a home building family. He's really good at it.


Send him to my house I have a bedroom I need done tape is already up


----------



## Green Grass

Went to target and there where about 6 women to every man in the store.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1909872 said:


> Went to target and there where about 6 women to every man in the store.


And who waits till the last minute again?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

cbservicesllc;1909869 said:


> This is true... I won't be surprised when the revolution hits... It's pretty well documented back to the beginning of time...


When the government tries to take over everything is when the trouble starts. All these "elected" officials need to be ousted and we need to start over.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1909859 said:


> Quality,
> Wife left me a "list" so I won't be doing anything fun today.
> Vacation my a$$!


Geez been sitting here since 6am, clubs in one hand shotgun in the other.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Green Grass;1909872 said:


> Went to target and there where about 6 women to every man in the store.


Good odds;-)


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1909874 said:


> And who waits till the last minute again?


I figured that the store would be full of men bur most the men were with their wives.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1909870 said:


> Wveb hotties at Walmart today,  weird


What is a "Wveb" hottie?

Urban dictionary doesn't even recognize it...


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1909878 said:


> Geez been sitting here since 6am, clubs in one hand shotgun in the other.


Your at WalMart. I see you over there.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1909881 said:


> What is a "Wveb" hottie?
> 
> Urban dictionary doesn't even recognize it...


must be a east side thing.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1909846 said:


> Ugh, I am headed their shortly.


Check out in the bait shop saves a ton of time


----------



## Greenery

Green Grass;1909872 said:


> Went to target and there where about 6 women to every man in the store.


If your in Buffalo they might as well be men. It's somtimes difficult to distinguish the difference in these parts.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1909888 said:


> Check out in the bait shop saves a ton of time


Pro tip right there...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1909887 said:


> must be a east side thing.


I guess so.


----------



## Doughboy12

Just got a phone call from Porto Rico. 
Aperently I just won $50,000 in a home owners sweepstakes I never entered.
I just have to call them back to verify the information they have on me.
Of course they didn't use my name but that must just be an oversight on there part. 
Let's go!!!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

They just released video from the shooting in MO. The media just stirs the pot. "White officer shoots and kills an armed black teen just miles away from where a white officer shot and killed unarmed teen Michael Brown". Damn it STOP making everything a race issue.


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;1909899 said:


> Just got a phone call from Porto Rico.
> Aperently I just won $50,000 in a home owners sweepstakes I never entered.
> I just have to call them back to verify the information they have on me.
> Of course they didn't use my name but that must just be an oversight on there part.
> Let's go!!!


Don't forget to give them your credit card info for verification!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1909881 said:


> What is a "Wveb" hottie?
> 
> Urban dictionary doesn't even recognize it...


Was.......... dont ask


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Doughboy12;1909899 said:


> Just got a phone call from Porto Rico.
> Aperently I just won $50,000 in a home owners sweepstakes I never entered.
> I just have to call them back to verify the information they have on me.
> Of course they didn't use my name but that must just be an oversight on there part.
> Let's go!!!


Just need to confirm you SS# and address


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;1909907 said:


> Don't forget to give them your credit card info for verification!


I was thinking of gifting to you...post yours up so I can send it to you....;-)


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1909908 said:


> Was.......... dont ask


Haha.............


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;1909910 said:


> I was thinking of gifting to you...post yours up so I can send it to you....;-)


Sorry, I don't believe those are transferable.


----------



## Green Grass

Greenery;1909889 said:


> If your in Buffalo they might as well be men. It's somtimes difficult to distinguish the difference in these parts.


Oh no these where very good looking women like they where all from out of town.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Bill1090;1909919 said:


> Sorry, I don't believe those are transferable.


Non refundable as well


----------



## Polarismalibu

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1909905 said:


> They just released video from the shooting in MO. The media just stirs the pot. "White officer shoots and kills an armed black teen just miles away from where a white officer shot and killed unarmed teen Michael Brown". Damn it STOP making everything a race issue.


That's all it going to be from now on. Officers can't do there job anymore it's sad


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Today LOOKS like a spring day outside. Not QUITE as dreary out. Couple of snow piles here and there. Definitely looks late March and not late December.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;1909899 said:


> Just got a phone call from Porto Rico.
> Aperently I just won $50,000 in a home owners sweepstakes I never entered.
> I just have to call them back to verify the information they have on me.
> Of course they didn't use my name but that must just be an oversight on there part.
> Let's go!!!


Years back I got a similar call. Wanted my checking or savings number. I think they wanted to deposit in my account. I asked them to call me back while I got the info. Called cops. And forwarded the number to a detectives phone. Not sure what happened


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Nice to hear people say merry Christmas again. I don't think I heard happy holidays yet this year like years past


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;1909899 said:


> Just got a phone call from Porto Rico.
> Aperently I just won $50,000 in a home owners sweepstakes I never entered.
> I just have to call them back to verify the information they have on me.
> Of course they didn't use my name but that must just be an oversight on there part.
> Let's go!!!


The branch manager at my bank was telling me yesterday that they get dozens of people who come in every month looking to cash fraudulent checks. The ones you get that say "Send us $2000 and we'll send you back $200,000". People apparently fall for it over and over again.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Two salt calls just came in. Neither are my customers but they can't get ahold of their regular contractor.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1909932 said:


> Nice to hear people say merry Christmas again. I don't think I heard happy holidays yet this year like years past


I was thinking the same the other day. I heard happy holidays once, but she was an Indian lady.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1909938 said:


> Two salt calls just came in. Neither are my customers but they can't get ahold of their regular contractor.


I can't imagine anything needs salt


----------



## OC&D

CityGuy;1909852 said:


> We had an option to use our personal phones or keep a city phone.
> With option 1 they give us 40 a month but they can aduit the phone at anytime they want.


I'd have taken option 3. Take a city phone for work and keep my personal phone, they can keep the $40 and I can keep my privacy.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

OC&D;1909947 said:


> I'd have taken option 3. Take a city phone for work and keep my personal phone, they can keep the $40 and I can keep my privacy.


This would be my option as well


----------



## unit28

Hmmmmmmmm.......


----------



## Polarismalibu

OC&D;1909947 said:


> I'd have taken option 3. Take a city phone for work and keep my personal phone, they can keep the $40 and I can keep my privacy.


For sure....


----------



## Bill1090

unit28;1909952 said:


> Hmmmmmmmm.......


Uh oh. What do you see?


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1909945 said:


> I can't imagine anything needs salt


10 degrees colder up there


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1909938 said:


> Two salt calls just came in. Neither are my customers but they can't get ahold of their regular contractor.


Really? Two things, how slippery is it up there? And how much longer are they open today? I'd be leery, had a call like that a few years ago that just seemed off. Number didn't show up on caller id, told them COD and he said nobody onsite was authorized, ended up calling the place and they had no idea what I was talking about


----------



## Polarismalibu

unit28;1909952 said:


> Hmmmmmmmm.......


Do tell......


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1909856 said:


> Took you guys that long to come up with that? Just make sure they City of sticker isn't showing... could be any dump truck...  Thumbs Up


We have been pushing for awhile, they finally caved in.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

unit28;1909952 said:


> Hmmmmmmmm.......


Don't do that


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;1909956 said:


> Uh oh. What do you see?


No snow, gfs has it breaking up over mn


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Noaa dropped me by .1"


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;1909965 said:


> No snow, gfs has it breaking up over mn


Well that's no good!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1909880 said:


> I figured that the store would be full of men bur most the men were with their wives.


Wait until about 1500.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1909921 said:


> Oh no these where very good looking women like they where all from out of town.


I told you there are a few in there at times.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1909958 said:


> 10 degrees colder up there


Ha!

Jerk!...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Kylie shows less than 1", a coating.


----------



## CityGuy

OC&D;1909947 said:


> I'd have taken option 3. Take a city phone for work and keep my personal phone, they can keep the $40 and I can keep my privacy.


Option 1 personal.
Option 2 city phone


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1909959 said:


> Really? Two things, how slippery is it up there? And how much longer are they open today? I'd be leery, had a call like that a few years ago that just seemed off. Number didn't show up on caller id, told them COD and he said nobody onsite was authorized, ended up calling the place and they had no idea what I was talking about


Both churches. Both gravel lots that are solid ice.


----------



## Bill1090

Looks like a boring rest of the week. http://www.crh.noaa.gov/images/arx/FcstTotalSnowfallMap.png


----------



## Greenery




----------



## Green Grass

Greenery;1909982 said:


>


That's a normal picture of you. Like your hair style


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1909980 said:


> Both churches. Both gravel lots that are solid ice.


Salt the gravel, that should be fun. Let me guess 2" trigger, hasn't been plowed but once. Been packed down and with the warm weather and rain it's a nicer ice rink than SSS will have this year


----------



## mn-bob

Merry Christmas every one . 

Mn-Bob


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1909987 said:


> Salt the gravel, that should be fun. Let me guess 2" trigger, hasn't been plowed but once. Been packed down and with the warm weather and rain it's a nicer ice rink than SSS will have this year


He can everyone he went to church twice now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1909987 said:


> Salt the gravel, that should be fun. Let me guess 2" trigger, hasn't been plowed but once. Been packed down and with the warm weather and rain it's a nicer ice rink than SSS will have this year


Already done. And yeah, what you described is how they looked.

They weren't too bad. If they would have had one more day, or been a little more rain up here, they probably would have been fine.

10 bags in the tailgate spreader between the two of them, both with in 5 miles of my house.

I told them both Merry Christmas, no charge, and am pulling back in my driveway.

I need to atone for calling Jim out last night by mistake.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1909998 said:


> Already done. And yeah, what you described is how they looked.
> 
> They weren't too bad. If they would have had one more day, or been a little more rain up here, they probably would have been fine.
> 
> 10 bags in the tailgate spreader between the two of them, both with in 5 miles of my house.
> 
> I told them both Merry Christmas, no charge, and am pulling back in my driveway.
> 
> I need to atone for calling Jim out last night by mistake.


Hope it wasn't a Jewish church!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

funny and dumb

http://www.answers.com/article/1237...9871&param5=10152288960831186&param6=28106711


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1910000 said:


> Hope it wasn't a Jewish church!


Prrreeeeety sure I would have said I have a synagogue to salt then???


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1910019 said:


> Prrreeeeety sure I would have said I have a synagogue to salt then???


Yea just wanted to make sure you wouldn't have said merry Christmas then


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1909998 said:


> Already done. And yeah, what you described is how they looked.
> 
> They weren't too bad. If they would have had one more day, or been a little more rain up here, they probably would have been fine.
> 
> 10 bags in the tailgate spreader between the two of them, both with in 5 miles of my house.
> 
> I told them both Merry Christmas, no charge, and am pulling back in my driveway.
> 
> I need to atone for calling Jim out last night by mistake.


Well that's mighty nice of you...


----------



## OC&D

CityGuy;1909979 said:


> Option 1 personal.
> Option 2 city phone


So what you're saying is that you can't have a personal phone and a city phone on you at work?


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1909980 said:


> Both churches. Both gravel lots that are solid ice.


Gravel? As much as I hate the stuff, salt-sand would be the best bet.

Edit: I see you've already handled it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Soooo...GFS was up on the meteo earlier, now it's virtually flat for Friday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1910030 said:


> Gravel? As much as I hate the stuff, salt-sand would be the best bet.
> 
> Edit: I see you've already handled it.


Probably would have been, but I'm not going out searching for salt/sand in Christmas Eve. Nor am I going to Menard's today to get some tubes of sand.

The lots were 50-60% clean, just icy patches. Guess they just wanted something down knowing they will have plenty of extras tonight / tomorrow.


----------



## unit28

Barro line will be south by midnight tomorrow 


Just sayin.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak says getting colder......


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1910031 said:


> Soooo...GFS was up on the meteo earlier, now it's virtually flat for Friday.


That sucks!


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1910034 said:


> Barro line will be south by midnight tomorrow
> 
> Just sayin.....


Good.....!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1909984 said:


> That's a normal picture of you. Like your hair style


Don't you have that same shirt?


----------



## Bill1090

And what would a barro line be?


----------



## CityGuy

OC&D;1910029 said:


> So what you're saying is that you can't have a personal phone and a city phone on you at work?


I can have both. Just choose not to carry 2 phone's. All personal and city stuff on my personal phone.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1910051 said:


> Don't you have that same shirt?


Mine is darker


----------



## SSS Inc.

70+ Swedish meatballs, pounds if Swedish sausage, lefse, gravy......We are ready to go. My daughter sings in the choir at church in 30 minutes then its feed bag and yule log time. 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## BossPlow614

It looks & feels like April 1st outside.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1910067 said:


> 70+ Swedish meatballs, pounds if Swedish sausage, lefse, gravy......We are ready to go. My daughter sings in the choir at church in 30 minutes then its feed bag and yule log time.
> 
> Merry Christmas!


Don't forget 24 hrs of A Christmas Story


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1910060 said:


> Mine is darker


The picture must not have done it justice.


----------



## CityGuy

All the tape and second coat is on. 
Ham is in the oven.
Time for a shower and then relax.


----------



## banonea

got the basement ready for the family Christmas eve get together, appetizers are in the crock pots, presents are wrapped, everything is ready to go.....

I am kinda glad for no snow for the rest of the week, going to be next week before I get the belt for the sander. Western gets $50.00 for the belt, found them for $12.00 at a hydro place in town but wont be in till next week. Waiting on a call from a guy to see I he can fix the ram or not. I found it for $250.00 on line....


----------



## unit28

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/displayMod.php?var=gfs_sfc_prcp&hours=hr030hr036hr042hr048


----------



## OC&D

CityGuy;1910055 said:


> I can have both. Just choose not to carry 2 phone's. All personal and city stuff on my personal phone.


Ahh. Personally, I'd have a pretty hard time with the idea of agreeing to let my employer snoop through my phone anytime they want, not that I'd have anything on there to incriminate me, it's just more out of principle than anything.


----------



## OC&D

mn-bob;1909990 said:


> Merry Christmas every one .
> 
> Mn-Bob


Same to you!


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1910067 said:


> 70+ Swedish meatballs, pounds if Swedish sausage, lefse, gravy......We are ready to go. My daughter sings in the choir at church in 30 minutes then its feed bag and yule log time.
> 
> Merry Christmas!


That sounds like the spread we used to have on my dad's side of the family years ago, but lutefisk would also be on the menu.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1910067 said:


> 70+ Swedish meatballs, pounds if Swedish sausage, lefse, gravy......We are ready to go. My daughter sings in the choir at church in 30 minutes then its feed bag and yule log time.
> 
> Merry Christmas!


Sounds FANTASTIC!

Merry Christmas to you too!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Countdown to the Yule Log has begun. Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## unit28

Hmmmmmmm.....


----------



## Polarismalibu

unit28;1910101 said:


> Hmmmmmmm.....


Jeez now what


----------



## djagusch

unit28;1910101 said:


> Hmmmmmmm.....


It's snowing by me


----------



## CityGuy

OC&D;1910081 said:


> Ahh. Personally, I'd have a pretty hard time with the idea of agreeing to let my employer snoop through my phone anytime they want, not that I'd have anything on there to incriminate me, it's just more out of principle than anything.


I debated back and forth with it. What sold me alittle more was the fact that I carry my personal phone and a pager for FD and then to have anpther phone on the belt along with remembering it all the time was alittle much.


----------



## Green Grass

Man I forgot how much work it is to get ready for Christmas with plowing the last couple.


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;1910111 said:


> Man I forgot how much work it is to get ready for Christmas with plowing the last couple.


This.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1910111 said:


> Man I forgot how much work it is to get ready for Christmas with plowing the last couple.


Same here..........


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Have a "Merry Christmas" Back at you all!!
If it wasn't for all of you...I would end up reading "LawnSite"
Cheers and have a safe and pleasant evening and a Joyful Tomorrow!:waving:


----------



## unit28

Volunteers take their positions at 4 a.m., MST, and 6 a.m., EST at the NORAD operations center to field children's phone calls at 1-877-446-6723 or 1-877-HI-NORAD in eight languages -- English, French, Spanish, German, Italian, Japanese, Portuguese and Chinese.
Children can then watch as Santa starts his trek from the International Date Line in the Pacific Ocean, travels west, and moves up and down the Eastern and Western hemispheres. Weather conditions may cause Santa to vary his course.
Volunteers Get Caught in Excitement
The volunteers work two-hour shifts but usually stay longer out of excitement, said Marsh, adding, "We couldn't do this without them."
Volunteers also talk to children all around the world from NORAD all around the world by email at [email protected], Facebook posts, Twitter tweets, Google-Plus and even via OnStar operators.
"We're expecting more than 1,250 American and Canadian uniformed personnel, [Defense Department] civilians, family members and members of the local community to volunteer their time Dec. 24 to answer the thousands of phone calls and emails that flood in," Marsh said.
Last year, the NORAD Tracks Santa operations center had nearly 20 million website visits from people in 234 countries, 1.45 million Facebook "likes," and more than 146,000 Twitter followers, Marsh said.
Volunteers received more than 117,000 phone calls during the 23-hour timeframe, he said, and responded to more than 9,606 emails and some 800 inquiries through OnStar.


----------



## qualitycut

Merry Christmas everyone!












Happy holidays sss.


----------



## unit28

Hope Y'all have a blessed Christmas 

My grandkids are so woind up
Time for monopoly a pizza
and rootbeer floats


----------



## Bill1090

Merry Christmas everyone! For those who have in-laws visiting.... don't worry it will be over with soon!


----------



## Deershack

Merry Christmas to all and your families. Give them all a extra kiss and hug and tell them how much you appreciate them understanding your crazy hours. We often forget to say it and unfortunatly seem to take it for granted that they will automaticly understand, especialy the kids.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1910111 said:


> Man I forgot how much work it is to get ready for Christmas with plowing the last couple.


Yes sir.

Wishing we were plowing.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1910146 said:


> Yes sir.
> 
> Wishing we were plowing.


Sure you wont be saying that once your kid id born


----------



## banonea

Very quiet tonight. .....


----------



## starspangled6.0

Merry Christmas to you as well. Accu holding steady at 1-3"; all others I checked are quite pessimistic.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1910147 said:


> Sure you wont be saying that once your kid id born


True.

But the wife understands it is my job.


----------



## banonea

Here is hoping that everybody has a very Merry Christmas, if you're wanting to snow, hopefully you get 40 feet in your stocking, if your not wanting snow, hopefully you get 40 degrees in your stocking.


----------



## CityGuy

And so it begins.

24 hours of a Christmas Story


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1910191 said:


> Here is hoping that everybody has a very Merry Christmas, if you're wanting to snow, hopefully you get 40 feet in your stocking, if your not wanting snow, hopefully you get 40 degrees in your stocking.


I'll take 40 feet please.

Not all at one time please.


----------



## banonea

They are doing a Jeff Dunham xmas special marathon on comedy central tonight. ...


----------



## CityGuy

In laws are snoring already on the couch.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1910196 said:


> They are doing a Jeff Dunham xmas special marathon on comedy central tonight. ...


Seen it live few years back at the civic center in Rochester


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1910190 said:


> True.
> 
> But the wife understands it is my job.


Yea but i was more getting at you wouldn't be wishing to not spend Christmas at home once you have a kid.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drizzle in chanhassen.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1910202 said:


> Drizzle in chanhassen.


Same down here


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1910204 said:


> Same down here


Truck reading 32°.

Could get nasty.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1910124 said:


> Volunteers take their positions at 4 a.m., MST, and 6 a.m., EST at the NORAD operations center to field children's phone calls at 1-877-446-6723 or 1-877-HI-NORAD in eight languages -- English, French, Spanish, German, Italian, Japanese, Portuguese and Chinese.
> Children can then watch as Santa starts his trek from the International Date Line in the Pacific Ocean, travels west, and moves up and down the Eastern and Western hemispheres. Weather conditions may cause Santa to vary his course.
> Volunteers Get Caught in Excitement
> The volunteers work two-hour shifts but usually stay longer out of excitement, said Marsh, adding, "We couldn't do this without them."
> Volunteers also talk to children all around the world from NORAD all around the world by email at [email protected], Facebook posts, Twitter tweets, Google-Plus and even via OnStar operators.
> "We're expecting more than 1,250 American and Canadian uniformed personnel, [Defense Department] civilians, family members and members of the local community to volunteer their time Dec. 24 to answer the thousands of phone calls and emails that flood in," Marsh said.
> Last year, the NORAD Tracks Santa operations center had nearly 20 million website visits from people in 234 countries, 1.45 million Facebook "likes," and more than 146,000 Twitter followers, Marsh said.
> Volunteers received more than 117,000 phone calls during the 23-hour timeframe, he said, and responded to more than 9,606 emails and some 800 inquiries through OnStar.


One of my favorites


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Still 35 here


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1910222 said:


> Truck reading 32°.
> 
> Could get nasty.


32° here as well.


----------



## qualitycut

No rain nothing here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1910256 said:


> No rain nothing here.


Seems to have stopped here now too.


----------



## banonea

I have been told that i cannot get the kids to sit still.....i win


----------



## SnowGuy73

Giggles said nothing of accumulation tomorrow night/Friday.


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1910289 said:


> I have been told that i cannot get the kids to sit still.....i win


Havr the same lamp


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1910292 said:


> Giggles said nothing of accumulation tomorrow night/Friday.


Ooo the poor guy has to work Christmas eve


----------



## jimslawnsnow

flurries coming down


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1910294 said:


> Ooo the poor guy has to work Christmas eve


I guess so.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1910303 said:


> flurries coming down


Nothing here.


----------



## snowman55

banonea;1910076 said:


> got the basement ready for the family Christmas eve get together, appetizers are in the crock pots, presents are wrapped, everything is ready to go.....
> 
> I am kinda glad for no snow for the rest of the week, going to be next week before I get the belt for the sander. Western gets $50.00 for the belt, found them for $12.00 at a hydro place in town but wont be in till next week. Waiting on a call from a guy to see I he can fix the ram or not. I found it for $250.00 on line....


Try storks auto on line I have had real good luck with replacement rams from them.


----------



## Green Grass

I hate putting presents together! !


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1910314 said:


> I hate putting presents together! !


I like it. I need to assemble the new train set around the tree here shortly. If I have any more beers there might be a derailment.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1910317 said:


> I like it. I need to assemble the new train set around the tree here shortly. If I have any more beers there might be a derailment.


I have a whole kitchen to put together.


----------



## SnowGuy73

All had to do was removed some large farm machinery from the boxes. 

Beer time!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Just took the bites out of the cookies here... beer me!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Pokemon cards, PS4 games and Nintendo 3DS games. Nothing to put together this year.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm waiting for the FOURcast and going to sleep.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1910327 said:


> I'm waiting for the FOURcast and going to sleep.


Ignore it. Your not going anywhere tonight. Its Christmas gosh darn it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Lauren said models inconsistent on accumulation totals for Friday, then said MyBE 1-2".


----------



## unit28

Hmmmmmmm......


----------



## SnowGuy73

31° with misty fog.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1910324 said:


> Just took the bites out of the cookies here... beer me!


You got this wrong. Santa gets milk and you guy us all beer


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1910327 said:


> I'm waiting for the FOURcast and going to sleep.


The pair on the #4 lookin' good tonight.


----------



## TKLAWN

Good night to all.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Bill1090

unit28;1910333 said:


> Hmmmmmmm......


Again?????


----------



## SnowGuy73

Presents out, cookies eaten, milk drank. 

Time for another beer.


----------



## unit28

Ptype changing in the high elv attm
Wasatch radar shows 34*


----------



## unit28

Metgens flatlined
HWO was pulled hrs ago

Elvis has left the building.........


----------



## PremierL&L

unit28;1910353 said:


> Metgens flatlined
> HWO was pulled hrs ago
> 
> Elvis has left the building.........


Thank ya, thank ya very much!


----------



## Green Grass

52 stupid pieces! !


----------



## SSS Inc.

What the heck. My wife drank Santa's milk and washed the cup. Good thing I spotted it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1910360 said:


> 52 stupid pieces! !


Train sets are way louder but wayyyyy more fun!!!


----------



## banonea

We are watching my niece while the brother and his girl deliver papers tonight. We haven't open presents yet and i haven't given her the car yet......kinda nice to just lay here and rest.


----------



## qualitycut

Whelp see ya guys next year


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1910365 said:


> Whelp see ya guys next year


It Xmas not New Years. We still have 6 days left to hit 125,000 posts.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1910366 said:


> It Xmas not New Years. We still have 6 days left to hit 125,000 posts.


Talking snow. ...mm


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;1910366 said:


> It Xmas not New Years. We still have 6 days left to hit 125,000 posts.


He will be hungover the rest of the year


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1910361 said:


> What the heck. My wife drank Santa's milk and washed the cup. Good thing I spotted it.


Blonde moment??


----------



## Polarismalibu

It's snowing!


----------



## banonea

Wife loves the car,she started to tear up......


----------



## unit28

Wake up

I got a new HWO

For xmas


----------



## SnowGuy73

30° windy overcast.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak says opportunity for snow next seven days......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;1910375 said:


> Wife loves the car,she started to tear up......


I'd say it turned out to be a success. Nice job bano.


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1910381 said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!


Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Bill1090

Finally below freezing. 30*


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Job well done Mr. Bano...well done!!


----------



## qualitycut

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/wxstory.php?site=MPX


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1910421 said:


> http://www.crh.noaa.gov/wxstory.php?site=MPX


Salt run baby!

Merry Christmas everyone, I hope everyone got what they wished for (besides a huge snow storm)


----------



## starspangled6.0

Merry Christmas all... I won't let the lack of snow in the near and long term forecasts dampen my seasonal joy!


----------



## Green Grass

Merry Christmas!!! My kids slept till 9!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1910437 said:


> Merry Christmas!!! My kids slept till 9!


Lucky! I've been up since six. That last beer did me in last night.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1910437 said:


> Merry Christmas!!! My kids slept till 9!


My oldest is still sleeping. Heard him head to bed about 2 am. Youngest just got up and is curled up on the couch with the wife watching a Christmas movie.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Flurries here.


----------



## Greenery

Merry christmas!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Marry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1910447 said:


> Flurries here.


A few of them on and off here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1910451 said:


> Marry Christmas everyone!


You know her too??.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light snow now.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Tiny tiny flakes you can barely see


----------



## starspangled6.0

Dry as a bone in St Paul. Hoping against hope that we get enough to plow tomorrow night.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

starspangled6.0;1910464 said:


> Dry as a bone in St Paul. Hoping against hope that we get enough to plow tomorrow night.


1.6" on my hourly.

Through 8 am Saturday.


----------



## starspangled6.0

Showing 0.8" from Accu over here.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Sun trying to come out


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sam just said widespread accumulation tomorrow over the cities, 1-3".


Had 3.5" on his futurecast through Saturday morning.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1910466 said:


> 1.6" on my hourly.
> 
> .
> 
> Through 8 am Saturday.


1.2 here.......... i wanted to go up north tomorrow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NAM is up to 3.5", GFS took a bump up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1910477 said:


> 1.2 here.......... i wanted to go up north tomorrow


Look at the Meteo.


----------



## starspangled6.0

We're coming, we're coming!


You guys are in charge now; time to stop working and start enjoying some family time.


----------



## banonea

starspangled6.0;1910480 said:


> We're coming, we're coming!
> 
> You guys are in charge now; time to stop working and start enjoying some family time.


This........
tomorrow i will fix the sander and plow and get ready for whatever shows up. Is there anything coming this way?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1910380 said:


> Novak says opportunity for snow next seven days......


D'ohkay!

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## unit28

Hmmmmm......


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1910483 said:


> D'ohkay!
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone!


Haha.

My thoughts too, I guess he was right today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1910481 said:


> This........
> tomorrow i will fix the sander and plow and get ready for whatever shows up. Is there anything coming this way?


Tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## unit28

*simply funny from nws utah

IMPACTS...ACCUMULATING SNOW ON AREA ROADS WILL CREATE WINTER
DRIVING CONDITIONS. 

THIS INCLUDES ALL MAJOR ROUTES ACROSS THE
MOUNTAINS OF UTAH.

........
Signed capt obvious


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1910486 said:


> Tomorrow afternoon.


To warm today

artm


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1910479 said:


> Look at the Meteo.


Yea i seen it. That will change.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1910489 said:


> Yea i seen it. That will change.


The lps is sitting on the co neb border
Itll create cyclogenetics just south of the cities tomorrow


----------



## Ranger620

I'm at 1.4 on the hourly through 6am sat.

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1910486 said:


> Tomorrow afternoon.


How much are we looking at?


----------



## NorthernProServ

Merry X-Mas everyone! 

The best gift we all could get is 2" of snow by Friday night!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1910498 said:


> Merry X-Mas everyone!
> 
> The best gift we all could get is 2" of snow by Friday night!


If we get it, it'll take until 8 am Saturday morning.


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1910491 said:


> The lps is sitting on the co neb border
> Itll create cyclogenetics just south of the cities tomorrow


And whats that mean for the cities?


----------



## unit28

We'll have to look at the atmsp temps
as it moves in

If it tilts early could be big flakes

attm


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1910496 said:


> How much are we looking at?


1"-2" somewhere in there. The type I hate


----------



## qualitycut

Novaks got a map out


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1910509 said:


> 1"-2" somewhere in there. The type I hate


Yup, the do plow or don't you plow crap. And my driver is out of town. Cafe


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1910509 said:


> 1"-2" somewhere in there. The type I hate


Same here......


----------



## cbservicesllc

Deck the harrs with barrs of harry

Fa ra ra ra ra, ra ra ra ra...

My favorite part...

Also, huge fluffy flakes here... makes it actually feel like Christmas!


----------



## unit28

What he said

Getting our white xmas right now


----------



## Greenery

It's snowing pretty good out here. Slowly t rating to turn the grass white. Roads wet.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Nice and sunny down here


----------



## starspangled6.0

Just saw my first snow flake


----------



## Polarismalibu

Snowing good now. Grass is white in maple grove it's kinda nice


----------



## starspangled6.0

Weather Channel is up to 1-3" tomorrow night... All others are pretty pessimistic


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1910498 said:


> Merry X-Mas everyone!
> 
> The best gift we all could get is 2" of snow by Friday night!


Agreed.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Been snowing in Osseo for a while, no accumulation though.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1910534 said:


> Been snowing in Osseo for a while, no accumulation though.


Atleast the grass and trees are white now. Looks a motile more like Christmas.

You have family in Osseo?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak put up a map a while ago.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1910535 said:


> Atleast the grass and trees are white now. Looks a motile more like Christmas.
> 
> You have family in Osseo?


I don't, mama does.


----------



## qualitycut

So not sticking to the roads?


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1910539 said:


> So not sticking to the roads?


Not as of now


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1910537 said:


> I don't, mama does.


Ah nice. My parents live just a mile out of downtown Osseo. Cb lives there too


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1910542 said:


> Not as of now


Doesn't look like im going to get any here anyway.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1910543 said:


> Ah nice. My parents live just a mile out of downtown Osseo. Cb lives there too


Her parents as well.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1910546 said:


> Her parents as well.


Hah maybe one of us know them then


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1910544 said:


> Doesn't look like im going to get any here anyway.


Starting to get a bit of slush on the walk at my parents


----------



## Doughboy12

Blue sky where I am....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drove into Forest Lake to see if anything was open for lunch. Struck out.

Trees, grass, everything except the hardscapes and roads are white.

Good thing it's not 3 degrees cooler or we'd be plowing on Christmas yet again.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hardly a flurry in Eden prairie.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1910558 said:


> Drove into Forest Lake to see if anything was open for lunch. Struck out.
> 
> Trees, grass, everything except the hardscapes and roads are white.
> 
> Good thing it's not 3 degrees cooler or we'd be plowing on Christmas yet again.


http://www.restaurantnews.com/restaurant-chains-open-for-christmas-2014/


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1910548 said:


> Hah maybe one of us know them then


We were probably all in the same neighborhood and didn't know it.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1910558 said:


> Drove into Forest Lake to see if anything was open for lunch. Struck out.
> 
> Trees, grass, everything except the hardscapes and roads are white.
> 
> Good thing it's not 3 degrees cooler or we'd be plowing on Christmas yet again.


It'll be cooler in a bit


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1910568 said:


> It'll be cooler in a bit


All but done here.


----------



## starspangled6.0

Noaa has me back to 1-2" tomorrow night.


----------



## Green Grass

Anyone know how to hook there phone up to a smart tv???


Snowguy is looking for help


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1910582 said:


> Anyone know how to hook there phone up to a smart tv???
> 
> Snowguy is looking for help


No clue. Kids just got one from Santa for Christmas


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1910558 said:


> Drove into Forest Lake to see if anything was open for lunch. Struck out.
> 
> Trees, grass, everything except the hardscapes and roads are white.
> 
> Good thing it's not 3 degrees cooler or we'd be plowing on Christmas yet again.


Agreed... perfect Christmas snow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looking more and more like tomorrow night I see.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1910563 said:


> We were probably all in the same neighborhood and didn't know it.


That would be funny


----------



## starspangled6.0

lwnmwrman22;1910588 said:


> looking more and more like tomorrow night i see.


let's go!!!


----------



## unit28

Woah.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## unit28

Well why not


There's a 2 footer attm in the Wasatch 
Once the lps takes off tomorrow heading for south of metro like I said earlier if it tilts early or not is the question


----------



## andersman02

Forest lake has some accum, grass and trees white, roads s bIt slush


----------



## starspangled6.0

LwnmwrMan22;1910622 said:


>


Pleeeeeez just shift 50 miles north


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1910622 said:



>


Cafe!!!! Of course its going to snow tomorrow. Wanted to go up north and my driver is gone. Hoping it goes into Saturday afternoon


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1910638 said:


>


Giggles said I could end up with 1.5" tonight before midnight..... Radar IS filling back in.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1910639 said:


> Giggles said I could end up with 1.5" tonight before midnight..... Radar IS filling back in.


Did he say anything for my area?? I would love to plow tonight


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1910641 said:


> Did he say anything for my area?? I would love to plow tonight


Insinuated where the snow is now, it will continue to fall.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

NWS has me at 0.2 tonight into tomorrow and 1.2 on Sat.
Looks like no big deal in the metro so far. Not seeing that 3" amount 
that's plastered over the metro on his map.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1910644 said:


> Insinuated where the snow is now, it will continue to fall.


That radar is looking promising for us in the north metro.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1910644 said:


> Insinuated where the snow is now, it will continue to fall.


Sweet! Road is white at my parents in maple grove. Hope it hits 1"


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1910644 said:


> Insinuated where the snow is now, it will continue to fall.


Doesn't it look like its drifting north a bit as it moves along? If someone was to be in it for the duration it would be snowing for quite a while.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1910650 said:


> Doesn't it look like its drifting north a bit as it moves along? If someone was to be in it for the duration it would be snowing for quite a while.


It's slowly drifting north as well. I'm just about out of it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just went out and checked, my concrete driveway has a 1/3" on it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The only guy that didn't want a white Christmas, and I'm the closest.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1910654 said:


> The only guy that didn't want a white Christmas, and I'm the closest.


It's white here


----------



## djagusch

Nws showing storm reports for Champlin at 1.2 and Rodgers at 1 inch. Go plow if you have accounts in that area and want to make some coin.


----------



## Polarismalibu

djagusch;1910656 said:


> Nws showing storm reports for Champlin at 1.2 and Rodgers at 1 inch. Go plow if you have accounts in that area and want to make some coin.


That's what's on the ground now?????????


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;1910656 said:


> Nws showing storm reports for Champlin at 1.2 and Rodgers at 1 inch. Go plow if you have accounts in that area and want to make some coin.


What? You gotta be kidding?


----------



## djagusch

cbservicesllc;1910658 said:


> What? You gotta be kidding?


Go to the nws page, click storm reports. You have documentation to go with the plowing bill.


----------



## BossPlow614

djagusch;1910656 said:


> Nws showing storm reports for Champlin at 1.2 and Rodgers at 1 inch. Go plow if you have accounts in that area and want to make some coin.


Is that in the grass or roads? I'm not near home but I hope we have that much! Only a little more until that 2" mark to hit everything.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1910658 said:


> What? You gotta be kidding?


Yea probably snowfall not was stuck on the roads


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Remember the storm reports are going to show what has fallen on cold surfaces all day.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1910664 said:


> Yea probably snowfall not was stuck on the roads


This. Weather observers have elevated platforms they use to measure. If snow melts on contact, they are supposed to estimate the snow that has fallen.


----------



## wizardsr

Polarismalibu;1910657 said:


> That's what's on the ground now?????????


Keep in mind, they measure on a sheet of plywood in the grass. Stuff has been melting on the pavement.

Edit: you guys beat me to it...


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1910666 said:


> This. Weather observers have elevated platforms they use to measure. If snow melts on contact, they are supposed to estimate the snow that has fallen.


It's also a media source reporting it. Highly suspect but nevertheless it's a offically storm report.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm heading out to check a salt run. Will be from Forest Lake to Lino to WBL. Doubt I need to head to WBL, but the wife wants to get out of the house and ride along.


----------



## Ranger620

Little report.. Went from maple grove to plymouth to corcoran. Roads in maple grove were white (side roads) mains were wet. Green grass in plymouth. Side roads and grass white in corcoran. Checked a few lots in maple grove and the bigger lots were 80% black small lots were white 1/4" maybe with tiny white flakes which now is very very light.. Fluries
In the grass at my house (corcoran) I had 3/4"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Same report from Forest Lake. Famous Dave's with a slushy coating


----------



## CityGuy

Roads are white out here. Maybe 1/4 by eyeballing it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1910677 said:


> Little report.. Went from maple grove to plymouth to corcoran. Roads in maple grove were white (side roads) mains were wet. Green grass in plymouth. Side roads and grass white in corcoran. Checked a few lots in maple grove and the bigger lots were 80% black small lots were white 1/4" maybe with tiny white flakes which now is very very light.. Fluries
> In the grass at my house (corcoran) I had 3/4"


Thanks for the report! Might go toss some salt


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1910684 said:


> Thanks for the report! Might go toss some salt


I'm waiting on a phone call. May not since its possibly gonna snow tomorrow.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Darn I wanted to plow


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1910689 said:


> Darn I wanted to plow


I would have rather it snowed tonight and been finishing up now then snowing tomorrow night and ending in the morning like its supposed to.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Lino lots are 50/50 black / white. Dropped salt anyways.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1910687 said:


> I'm waiting on a phone call. May not since its possibly gonna snow tomorrow.


Most everyone has snow to the SE of the metro. I'm crossing my fingers this salt has residual and takes care of the 1/2".


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1910697 said:


> Most everyone has snow to the SE of the metro. I'm crossing my fingers this salt has residual and takes care of the 1/2".


Are talking tomorrow? We didnt get anything tonight.


----------



## unit28

720Pm
HWO updated,
but still same as before


----------



## unit28

due east track at kansdak border

attm


Dry air will split the metro tonight


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1910698 said:


> Are talking tomorrow? We didnt get anything tonight.


Tomorrow night. Us on the north, especially NW side are going to be on the edge, AT THIS TIME.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Zero snow in Hugo, not heading to WBL.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1910703 said:


> Tomorrow night. Us on the north, especially NW side are going to be on the edge, AT THIS TIME.


Ya thats exactly what I am debating and my phone call is for. See if we get to 1" or put down salt and hope the residual melts it. May wait and just salt tomorrow night.


----------



## Ranger620

Oh and not snowing here any more


----------



## SSS Inc.

Nam is about to go way up. Just saying.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1910710 said:


> Nam is about to go way up. Just saying.


Are you promising a white new years?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Home at last!

Time for a beer or 5!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Anyone know what the carbonaro effect is?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Now at around an inch tomorrow now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1910713 said:


> Anyone know what the carbonaro effect is?


Negative....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1910715 said:


> Negative....


If I remember correctly, you probably don't have tru TV?


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1910714 said:


> Now at around an inch tomorrow now.


Hmmm. Still at 1-2 on app and on the site 1-2 and less than half day sat


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1910717 said:


> If I remember correctly, you probably don't have tru TV?


Correct...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1910713 said:


> Anyone know what the carbonaro effect is?


A magician prankster. He's good if you believe the show is real.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1910718 said:


> Hmmm. Still at 1-2 on app and on the site 1-2 and less than half day sat


All mine says for accumulation is around one inch tomorrow night.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1910722 said:


> All mine says for accumulation is around one inch tomorrow night.


Maybe they didnt change mine yet.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1910722 said:


> All mine says for accumulation is around one inch tomorrow night.


Nws site says 1-2".

Wonder whick will change.


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;1910713 said:


> Anyone know what the carbonaro effect is?


TV show with a magician I think.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hourly shows 2.0".


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Yes. Magician with a TV show. Funny stuff. No way I'd believe anything he does. First time I heard of it


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1910722 said:


> All mine says for accumulation is around one inch tomorrow night.


I'm at 1-2 still like Quality.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1910731 said:


> I'm at 1-2 still like Quality.


Nam go up?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1910734 said:


> Nam go up?


Yes, but I I can't tell how much exactly from the map I use. I have to wait for the meteogram to update. If I had to guess I would say 3"+ maybe. Kinda centered on the metro.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

1-2" down here per NWS


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1910735 said:


> Yes, but I I can't tell how much exactly from the map I use. I have to wait for the meteogram to update. If I had to guess I would say 3"+ maybe. Kinda centered on the metro.


What are they thinking for ratio


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1910735 said:


> Yes, but I I can't tell how much exactly from the map I use. I have to wait for the meteogram to update. If I had to guess I would say 3"+ maybe. Kinda centered on the metro.


Bring it on!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1910736 said:


> 1-2" down here per NWS


Is that on the app or the site?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1910737 said:


> What are they thinking for ratio


Looks like NWS starts at 10:1 and finishes at 15:1(Most of the storm).


----------



## Camden

Where's that line coming through South Dakota going to end up? It looks like it's headed for my area...


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1910742 said:


> Looks like NWS starts at 10:1 and finishes at 15:1(Most of the storm).


K thanks, i had it set to 14


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1910741 said:


> Is that on the app or the site?


Both. Totals been the same but Saturday flip flops on their site from around an inch on Saturday to 30%


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1910744 said:


> K thanks, i had it set to 14


No Problem. Consider it my Christmas present to you!.


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1910745 said:


> Both. Totals been the same but Saturday flip flops on their site from around an inch on Saturday to 30%


Weird, mine different.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Coach, all of tonight's snow is drifting to you.

North Branch has a solid 1/2" on the blacktop, all roads are white, dirt drives close to an inch and it's still snowing good.


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1910684 said:


> Thanks for the report! Might go toss some salt


Brooklyn Park and Champlin have a coating on lots


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1910748 said:


> Weird, mine different.


Sometimes they are the same on storms and sometimes different or flip flop on the site.


----------



## snowman55

Starting to freeze up. Merry Xmas to me salt run. Thank god after seeing all the presents "we" gave this year.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1910749 said:


> Coach, all of tonight's snow is drifting to you.
> 
> North Branch has a solid 1/2" on the blacktop, all roads are white, dirt drives close to an inch and it's still snowing good.


It sure looks like it's headed here. I just called up a sidewalk guy and put him on alert. I'm going to put another driver on alert too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1910703 said:


> Tomorrow night. Us on the north, especially NW side are going to be on the edge, AT THIS TIME.


Son of a...


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1910752 said:


> Sometimes they are the same on storms and sometimes different or flip flop on the site.


Normally they match after a little while.


----------



## Camden

I sent NWS a note asking if it's going to drop anything of significance and they said it'll bring about 1".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;1910753 said:


> Starting to freeze up. Merry Xmas to me salt run. Thank god after seeing all the presents "we" gave this year.


Yes, I relate to the "we" part.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I guess my math was off a fuzz. NEW nam at 14:1 Quality, is at about 4.5".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

**** Rapids to Forest Lake are still at "around an inch" for tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak posted.


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1910754 said:


> It sure looks like it's headed here. I just called up a sidewalk guy and put him on alert. I'm going to put another driver on alert too.


If your missing anyone I'll gladly come push some snow for you skid or truck whatever


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;1910766 said:


> If your missing anyone I'll gladly come push some snow for you skid or truck whatever


I am missing a guy but we can handle 1" without him. It just means I'll be out a little longer. I really appreciate the offer though!


----------



## Bill1090

NWS has me at 2.5"


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1910759 said:


> Yes, I relate to the "we" part.


That is why we set a limit on what we get for others, expecially kids. They break everything they get in a matter of days.....


----------



## Drakeslayer

Richard sure does love telling people Merry Christmas.:laughing:


----------



## Greenery

SnowGuy73;1910765 said:


>


Bring it! ...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

YES!!! Princess Bride is on.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1910778 said:


> Richard sure does love telling people Merry Christmas.:laughing:


It helps to butter them up a bit. I say Merry Christmas to everyone.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Drakeslayer;1910778 said:


> Richard sure does love telling people Merry Christmas.:laughing:


So does that Jeremy guy.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1910761 said:


> **** Rapids to Forest Lake are still at "around an inch" for tomorrow.


Same here in MG... Hourly at 1.0" on the dot...



SnowGuy73;1910765 said:


>


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1910784 said:


> So does that Jeremy guy.......


He's just riding on my coat tails.


----------



## snowman55

banonea;1910777 said:


> That is why we set a limit on what we get for others, expecially kids. They break everything they get in a matter of days.....


Yeah I know but wtf it makes the wife happy. And a happy wife is priceless. It just needs to snow.


----------



## qualitycut

So if im looking at the nam right its got about .315 and snows into the afternoon Saturday?


----------



## qualitycut

2.0 on the dot and took out the less than half verbage for sat


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1910791 said:


> He's just riding on my coat tails.


Like you said. Helps to be nice to them when they'll give out specific info.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1.2" for Forest Lake area, 1.5" for WBL area.


----------



## banonea

snowman55;1910792 said:


> Yeah I know but wtf it makes the wife happy. And a happy wife is priceless. It just needs to snow.


This is true, mine always asks me what i want, and i tell her the same thing, nothing. ....it never works so this year i took photos of what i wanted and texted them to her.

On a side note, she did get me fat kid snacks for plowing. .....


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1910793 said:


> So if im looking at the nam right its got about .315 and snows into the afternoon Saturday?


The GFS now follows the same path but a little less to work with. Both are out of here by about 9 a.m. Saturday.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1910796 said:


> Like you said. Helps to be nice to them when they'll give out specific info.


This..........


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1910800 said:


> The GFS now follows the same path but a little less to work with. Both are out of here by about 9 a.m. Saturday.


Crap, was hoping for a little help on being short handed and having it go later so i can do them all by Sunday am


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1910808 said:


> Crap, was hoping for a little help on being short handed and having go later so i can do them all by Sunday am


Still can change I suppose but I think we are in the phase where it already did so we might be stuck with it now.


----------



## qualitycut

Wcco
.......


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1910811 said:


> Still can change I suppose but I think we are in the phase where it already did so we might be stuck with it now.


But...... doesn't mean we are guaranteed 2 inches


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1910813 said:


> But...... doesn't mean we are guaranteed 2 inches


Oh I know that. I just meant this looked to be south and the day before it happens it moved like it always does. Not exactly ideal for me either. I have 25 people from my wife's side coming over Saturday from about noon til close and I have to cook. Then right in the middle of that fiasco I have to coach hockey since all the other coaches are out of town.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1910812 said:


> Wcco
> .......


2 hens.......


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1910812 said:


> Wcco
> .......


Huh?............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1910813 said:


> But...... doesn't mean we are guaranteed 2 inches


Gonna be the best chance in a while. We are finally below freezing.

If we don't get much, or what we do get should be down by you. I or my guys can help you out if you need.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1910817 said:


> Oh I know that. I just meant this looked to be south and the day before it happens it moved like it always does. Not exactly ideal for me either. I have 25 people from my wife's side coming over Saturday from about noon til close and I have to cook. Then right in the middle of that fiasco I have to coach hockey since all the other coaches are out of town.


We are having Christmas dinner Saturday as well. It's with in-laws, the ones that were fighting Thanksgiving, so it can snow.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1910817 said:


> Oh I know that. I just meant this looked to be south and the day before it happens it moved like it always does. Not exactly ideal for me either. I have 25 people from my wife's side coming over Saturday from about noon til close and I have to cook. Then right in the middle of that fiasco I have to coach hockey since all the other coaches are out of town.


Yea it could change, i hope it does. Supposed to help uncle move in up north. After this weekend im game for snow.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Drakeslayer;1910819 said:


> 2 hens.......


3 hens! Just saw weather girl in the background!


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1910819 said:


> 2 hens.......


Shirts fit nice


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

'Cco has been good all day.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1910825 said:


> 3 hens! Just saw weather girl in the background!


Naughty thoughts


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1910828 said:


> 'Cco has been good all day.


I hope your not talkin radio....


----------



## banonea

Calling for light drizzle tonight with 1 to 3 between fri at 5:30 pm to sat at 5:00 am.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1910831 said:


> Calling for light drizzle tonight with 1 to 3 between fri at 5:30 pm to sat at 5:00 am.......


Channel 4 gal just said 3-4, maybe 5" for SE MN tomorrow night into Saturday


----------



## Green Grass

Roads are slick out here.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1910834 said:


> Roads are slick out here.


Same here...


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1910824 said:


> Yea it could change, i hope it does. Supposed to help uncle move in up north. After this weekend im game for snow.


If we don't get anything here (or 1 or less) and hopefully if I get my new truck tomorrow  I could probably come help you out


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1910833 said:


> Channel 4 gal just said 3-4, maybe 5" for SE MN tomorrow night into Saturday


Going to try to find a belt for the sander tomorrow, hoping i don't half to go to lacrosse to get it. Wish i could find somone that has one with a bent ram that i could buy the barrel and gland nut. My ram is good.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1910824 said:


> Yea it could change, i hope it does. Supposed to help uncle move in up north. After this weekend im game for snow.


Same here. If I dont get anything I can come help.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

35w/694 south is fine, 35/610 and north will need salt if zero tolerance. 694-610 is the cut off. Dot is putting down so much salt it looks like snow on the road...stupid


----------



## qualitycut

Dry pavement here


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

1/4" in **** rapids, grass is solid white


----------



## NorthernProServ

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1910840 said:


> 35w/694 south is fine, 35/610 and north will need salt if zero tolerance. 694-610 is the cut off. Dot is putting down so much salt it looks like snow on the road...stupid


X2 same with what I saw also.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Ch. 5 shows 1.6" in metro by Saturday Morning....then says 1~3"


----------



## Drakeslayer

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1910840 said:


> 35w/694 south is fine, 35/610 and north will need salt if zero tolerance. 694-610 is the cut off. Dot is putting down so much salt it looks like snow on the road...stupid


And they are on double time time today!Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

1.5 inches and people will be calling thinking we got 3 in


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

GFS popped up a bit. Not as high as the NAM went, but a bit.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1910848 said:


> GFS popped up a bit. Not as high as the NAM went, but a bit.


Looking forward to the rap. Usually pretty good


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1910849 said:


> Looking forward to the rap. Usually pretty good


I look forward to that as well at about 2 p.m. tomorrow.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1910851 said:


> I look forward to that as well at about 2 p.m. tomorrow.


Exactly.......


----------



## Ranger620

I am down to 1" on nws hourly.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1910859 said:


> I am down to 1" on nws hourly.


Still the same here.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1910859 said:


> I am down to 1" on nws hourly.


Lucky!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

At 2 with a .03 of ice mixed in during the snow


----------



## Ranger620

Got the call for salt. gonna go out and scrape a little first to save salt. Not sure how much is on the lots so gonna take a drive first. see if scrapping is even gonna work.


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1910837 said:


> Going to try to find a belt for the sander tomorrow, hoping i don't half to go to lacrosse to get it. Wish i could find somone that has one with a bent ram that i could buy the barrel and gland nut. My ram is good.


If you find something in the Austin area let me know by noon and I can pick it up for you if you need that help.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1910862 said:


> At 2 with a .03 of ice mixed in during the snow


I'm coming......


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Ranger620;1910864 said:


> Got the call for salt. gonna go out and scrape a little first to save salt. Not sure how much is on the lots so gonna take a drive first. see if scrapping is even gonna work.


Where you headed? Not sure there'd be anything to scrape in the metro


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1910864 said:


> Got the call for salt. gonna go out and scrape a little first to save salt. Not sure how much is on the lots so gonna take a drive first. see if scrapping is even gonna work.


Won't be much


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Lwnmwr, $1.99/gal at a BP in mpls


----------



## NorthernProServ

My hourly went from 1.4" to 3"


----------



## NorthernProServ

Friday night up to 2-4"


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;1910871 said:


> Won't be much


Going to salt a few sidewalks here and that's it.


----------



## NorthernProServ

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1910872 said:


> Lwnmwr, $1.99/gal at a BP in mpls


Nice!!!

Cheapest diesel I've found is $3.09, most is still around 3.29 to 3.39


----------



## NorthernProServ

NorthernProServ;1910874 said:


> Friday night up to 2-4"


Bring it man!


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;1910874 said:


> Friday night up to 2-4"


Heck yeah I sure hope that actually happens this time.


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;1910876 said:


> Nice!!!
> 
> Cheapest diesel I've found is $3.09, most is still around 3.29 to 3.39


I paid $3.09 today less then $55 to fill up from 1/4 tank. Can't complain about that


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1910749 said:


> Coach, all of tonight's snow is drifting to you.
> 
> North Branch has a solid 1/2" on the blacktop, all roads are white, dirt drives close to an inch and it's still snowing good.


Surprise.......


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1910798 said:


> 1.2" for Forest Lake area, 1.5" for WBL area.


St Francis

Friday Night A slight chance of snow and freezing drizzle before 8pm, then snow likely. Cloudy, with a low around 21. North wind around 5 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. Little or no ice accumulation expected.

New snow accumulation of less than one inch possible.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1910813 said:


> But...... doesn't mean we are guaranteed 2 inches


If nws posts of a negative tilt in an hour
were xkrewd


----------



## Ranger620

Wasnt anything worth scraping. Did some anyway (rogers, Anoka and ramsey). Off to salt, just figured I would get on the schedule if we get an inch today I will be out all night so Ill sleep all dayThumbs Up


----------



## unit28

Had to use a smaller shovel 
Lots of heavy snow here



attm


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1910884 said:


> Wasnt anything worth scraping. Did some anyway (rogers, Anoka and ramsey). Off to salt, just figured I would get on the schedule if we get an inch today I will be out all night so Ill sleep all dayThumbs Up


I just got back in. Boy is it slick on the side roads


----------



## djagusch

unit28;1910885 said:


> Had to use a smaller shovel
> Lots of heavy snow here
> 
> attm


And when you say lots how does that equate to inches of snow?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Winter weather advisory 


.A BAND OF 3 TO 5 INCHES OF SNOW...WITH LOCALIZED AMOUNTS NEAR 6	

INCHES POSSIBLE...WILL FALL TONIGHT INTO SATURDAY MORNING SOUTHEAST	

OF A REDWOOD FALLS...TO MAPLE GROVE...TO SIREN WISCONSIN LINE.	

SNOW WILL RAPIDLY EXPAND ACROSS SOUTHERN MINNESOTA BETWEEN 6 PM


AND 9 PM AND WESTERN WISCONSIN BETWEEN 9 PM AND MIDNIGHT


----------



## unit28

djagusch;1910887 said:


> And when you say lots how does that equate to inches of snow?


I have 1.25

Feels like 3"


----------



## unit28

Current expectations are 
for a band of 3+" to fall between plymouth to the north and 
rochester to the south with the potential for not much more than a 
20-30 mile wide band of 5-7" to fall within this band. 

attm


the highest likelihood for totals like that looks to 
centered near a st. James/red wing/chip falls line.


----------



## unit28

Think I saw a report of 1.5 forest lake


----------



## unit28

Oh boy.......................


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1910889 said:


> Winter weather advisory
> 
> .A BAND OF 3 TO 5 INCHES OF SNOW...WITH LOCALIZED AMOUNTS NEAR 6
> 
> INCHES POSSIBLE...WILL FALL TONIGHT INTO SATURDAY MORNING SOUTHEAST
> 
> OF A REDWOOD FALLS...TO MAPLE GROVE...TO SIREN WISCONSIN LINE.
> 
> SNOW WILL RAPIDLY EXPAND ACROSS SOUTHERN MINNESOTA BETWEEN 6 PM
> 
> AND 9 PM AND WESTERN WISCONSIN BETWEEN 9 PM AND MIDNIGHT


Nice!........


----------



## SnowGuy73

33° fog breeze.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Up to 60% for tonight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

2-4" and less than one.


----------



## unit28

Follows the 500mb track
Snow Storms nw side as allways

Not surprising as I've been watching it develop over in the Wasatch

Also watchingthe caa attm from as far as Montana

The main lps comes east from the rockies with a trouf of moisture from the south

When the caa meets it we'll see some white

This is the 300mb map,


----------



## SnowGuy73

2.5" on hourly.


----------



## unit28

Tonight, 
Were at an inch but it keeps pushing back

Shouldnt really see anything tonight here


----------



## unit28

Snow totals 
attm

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/mpx/?n=snowtotals


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## djagusch

Well checked things out. Cambridge had a heavy 1 inch and north branch had a light 1 inch. Doing the 1 inch stuff.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1910910 said:


>


Looks like a sharp cutoff line... I really hope it stays where it it, looks like St. Cloud gets nothing and that's not far from me...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Brickman says 1-3" north, 3-6" south metro.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Cody says General 2-5" metro.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1910912 said:


> Looks like a sharp cutoff line... I really hope it stays where it it, looks like St. Cloud gets nothing and that's not far from me...


Stays where it's at and doubles!


----------



## starspangled6.0

Anywhere from 2-7" predicted overnight tonight in my area. Kinda like that present you forgot to unwrap


----------



## unit28

Heavies tonight
3am


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## starspangled6.0

Bring it! Any signs of that more intense snowband shifting any further north?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Our county hasn't done anything. No salt, no plow, roads are solid ice.

Maybe waiting for tonight?? Who knows anymore with these PW departments.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Two salt calls so far.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1910934 said:


>


Looks like I'm right on the edge of coating to 2 and 2 to 4... I'll take it!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1910951 said:


> Looks like I'm right on the edge of coating to 2 and 2 to 4... I'll take it!


Need a western shift to bring the 4-6" quality is getting to you and I!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Looks like the RAP thinks this thing gets cranking about 6pm


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1910952 said:


> Need a western shift to bring the 4-6" quality is getting to you and I!


I'd take an inch at this point, but that would be great too!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1910952 said:


> Need a western shift to bring the 4-6" quality is getting to you and I!


Or have it completely blow up and dump a foot on everyone.


----------



## Bill1090

snowguy73;1910956 said:


> or have it completely blow up and dump a foot on everyone.


This!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bill1090

28 outside. The sun is trying to peek out


----------



## Bill1090

Boo yeah! http://www.crh.noaa.gov/wxstory.php?site=arx


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1910963 said:


> 28 outside. The sun is trying to peek out


Very cloudy here, street lights are still on.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Couple flurries here.


----------



## Doughboy12

Something funny for you to try...You may have seen it already. 
http://wonderfulengineering.com/thi...st-perfect-prank-to-annoy-people-during-snow/


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;1910953 said:


> Looks like the RAP thinks this thing gets cranking about 6pm


 Check when the rh is highest


----------



## Camden

We received a solid inch overnight. Made for an easy morning.

You metro guys didn't get anything again?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

The timing sucks as usual but hey, it isn't a Monday morning!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1910986 said:


> We received a solid inch overnight. Made for an easy morning.
> 
> You metro guys didn't get anything again?


There is Zero from a Rogers to Blaine to Forest Lake line.

Blaine BBY is solid ice in the parking lot though.


----------



## qualitycut

Well im screwed especially with the timing of it.


----------



## unit28

Lift off......


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Tiny flakes here


----------



## starspangled6.0

Camden;1910986 said:


> We received a solid inch overnight. Made for an easy morning.
> 
> You metro guys didn't get anything again?


Hardly a dusting here in St. Paul.

I'm still taking bets on whether or not we get a Wild win first, or 2"+ of snow payup


----------



## TKLAWN

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1910997 said:


> Tiny flakes here


Sleet here.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1910995 said:


> Lift off......


Here it comes! It will be all rain and miss the metro by 200 miles.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1911000 said:


> Here it comes! It will be all rain and miss the metro by 200 miles.


Ha, funny Richard .


----------



## Bill1090

Bright blue skies and sun here.


----------



## unit28

Checkt that band coming from tx panhandle

attm...........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1910995 said:


> Lift off......


Wellll...... That still shows a decent snow band not too far from me at 9 am tomorrow.


----------



## qualitycut

Ive came to the realization its probably going to snow so hopefully no more than 3 inches


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1911005 said:


> Wellll...... That still shows a decent snow band not too far from me at 9 am tomorrow.


Isnt that the current radar?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1911003 said:


> Bright blue skies and sun here.


I can't wait for blue skies.


----------



## starspangled6.0

SSS Inc.;1911000 said:


> Here it comes! It will be all rain and miss the metro by 200 miles.


Stop that. :crying::crying:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1911008 said:


> Isnt that the current radar?


Wishful thinking that it's still snowing decent at 9 am so people aren't pissed we aren't done at 7 am.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1911002 said:


> Ha, funny Richard .


I'm just going with the opposite. Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

No John Dee yet...


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1911012 said:


> Wishful thinking that it's still snowing decent at 9 am so people aren't pissed we aren't done at 7 am.


I was hoping it would still be snowing till like 2-3. Not happening.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If it all turns to rain and misses us by 200 miles, I've got Fogo for everyone here next Wednesday for lunch. Name tags will be required with screen names, no employees allowed.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1911014 said:


> No John Dee yet...


I'm sure he's shut down for Christmas.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1911013 said:


> I'm just going with the opposite. Thumbs Up


Okay Church.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1911000 said:


> Here it comes! It will be all rain and miss the metro by 200 miles.


Impossible, but good call on the reverse psychology


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1911017 said:


> If it all turns to rain and misses us by 200 miles, I've got Fogo for everyone here next Wednesday for lunch. Name tags will be required with screen names, no employees allowed.


I've never been there but it's on my shortlist of places to visit. I've walked by it a thousand times but it's tough to pass up Manny's when you're so close.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1911023 said:


> I've never been there but it's on my shortlist of places to visit. I've walked by it a thousand times but it's tough to pass up Manny's when you're so close.


You've obviously never been there if you'd rather go to Manny's.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1911013 said:


> I'm just going with the opposite. Thumbs Up


To cold for me to do that on this one.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu shows 1-3".

You guys better prepare for 3-6" or 00.1"


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1911005 said:


> Wellll...... That still shows a decent snow band not too far from me at 9 am tomorrow.


I think what Quality was saying is that the radar loop unit posted is current, not future


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm surprised how quickly the salt melted everything down. 

1/2" of heavy compacted snow with ice underneath. Salted at 8:30, already black.

Supposed to salt the parking lot again this afternoon. Trying to decide what to do....... Maybe I'll just wait for the second run tomorrow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1911035 said:


> I'm surprised how quickly the salt melted everything down.
> 
> 1/2" of heavy compacted snow with ice underneath. Salted at 8:30, already black.
> 
> Supposed to salt the parking lot again this afternoon. Trying to decide what to do....... Maybe I'll just wait for the second run tomorrow.


Either that or wait and see how things are setting up. This account is one of the more northernly accounts, maybe I'll salt it tonight if it looks like it's borderline for snow tonight, let it melt the snow.


----------



## banonea

city is out pre treating in Rochester must be expecting something tonight. 
On the repair notes, I just picked up the RAM for my plow, luckily enough custom truck in Rochester happen to have it and the guy gave me a $50 discount on it I feel pretty lucky to have gotten it for $370 with tax


----------



## unit28

The band that is visible at the tx panhandle is blowing up

attm


----------



## starspangled6.0

Plow trucks and crews are raring and ready to go; salt is loaded... LET'S GO!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sam shows 3" downtown.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1911057 said:


> Sam shows 3" downtown.


But said 4" in st Paul.


----------



## OC&D

Hopefully it will be done by 6 or so so I can clean up the few things I need to do and get on the road to Brainerd as planned.


----------



## unit28

Im out.......


----------



## NorthernProServ

> IS SOME CONCERN THAT A NARROW STRIP *WITHIN THIS BAND COULD
> SEE TOTALS MORE IN THE 5-7 INCH RANGE*. GIVEN THE THREAT OF NEAR
> WARNING TYPE SNOW TOTALS ALONG WITH MODERATE TO HIGH CONFIDENCE IN
> THE BAND OF 3 TO 5 INCHES OF SNOW OCCURRING


...............


----------



## SnowGuy73

Brickman Says 2-4".


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1911082 said:


> ...............


Bring it.....


----------



## starspangled6.0

Normally hyper-optimistic Accu has me at 1.3". I shall exercise my positive thinking powers, and choose the NWS forecast instead.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Trying to figure out what's going on here... Weather Story just got updated and I'm in the 4-6 shade... Forecast just got downgraded to 1-3 tonight mainly before 5AM... Hourly is now at 3.0 with only a half inch before midnight and chances are 0 after 10AM...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1911094 said:


> Trying to figure out what's going on here... Weather Story just got updated and I'm in the 4-6 shade... Forecast just got downgraded to 1-3 tonight mainly before 5AM... Hourly is now at 3.0 with only a half inch before midnight and chances are 0 after 10AM...


Isnt the picture the same as it was this morning?


----------



## qualitycut

RAP on meteo doesn't really have it starting till 6am even


----------



## qualitycut

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/displayMod.php?var=ruc_sfc_prcp&loop=loopall&hours=


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1911108 said:


> RAP on meteo doesn't really have it starting till 6am even


Midnight. Those aren't local times on the bottom. You need to subtract 6 hours, or 5 hours. Whatever it is once we are on regular and not daylight savings time.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1911111 said:


> Midnight. Those aren't local times on the bottom. You need to subtract 6 hours, or 5 hours. Whatever it is once we are on regular and not daylight savings time.


Yea i noticed that when looking at the model. I had my hopes up for a bit.


----------



## qualitycut

Well i better get my list straightened out on who needs to be done first so i can minimize the calls tomorrow.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1911017 said:


> If it all turns to rain and misses us by 200 miles, I've got Fogo for everyone here next Wednesday for lunch. Name tags will be required with screen names, no employees allowed.


I'll hold you to that


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Had the one shoveler quit a couple of weeks ago. 

Now I can't get ahold of the other guy that user to run around with him. He texted me last week a new phone number, texted me Merry Christmas yesterday from.the new number. Try getting ahold of him today, new number is turned off.

Went by his apartmemt, no one is around.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1911094 said:


> Trying to figure out what's going on here... Weather Story just got updated and I'm in the 4-6 shade... Forecast just got downgraded to 1-3 tonight mainly before 5AM... Hourly is now at 3.0 with only a half inch before midnight and chances are 0 after 10AM...


Forecast for Forest Lake was changed to snow/freezing drizzle changing to all snow after 4 am.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1911121 said:


> Had the one shoveler quit a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> Now I can't get ahold of the other guy that user to run around with him. He texted me last week a new phone number, texted me Merry Christmas yesterday from.the new number. Try getting ahold of him today, new number is turned off.
> 
> Went by his apartmemt, no one is around.


Stalker! Most likely shopping with gift cards to get the phone going.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1911017 said:


> If it all turns to rain and misses us by 200 miles, I've got Fogo for everyone here next Wednesday for lunch. Name tags will be required with screen names, no employees allowed.


You should do that if it snows too  On Sunday when we all are free again


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1910956 said:


> Or have it completely blow up and dump a foot on everyone.


Yes.........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1911139 said:


> You should do that if it snows too  On Sunday when we all are free again


Too expensive for lunch on the weekend.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1911094 said:


> Trying to figure out what's going on here... Weather Story just got updated and I'm in the 4-6 shade... Forecast just got downgraded to 1-3 tonight mainly before 5AM... Hourly is now at 3.0 with only a half inch before midnight and chances are 0 after 10AM...


Messing with your head.


----------



## banonea

sun is shining in lacrosse, gotta run down to Michaels to get the belt for my sander


----------



## banonea

the temperature better drop a whole lot in lacrosse or bills not going to get any snow, it's almost 40 degrees here


----------



## CityGuy

Second coat of mud is on and snow is in the forcast.

I'm a happy camper.


----------



## CityGuy

31 and cloudy
Feels like a light mist out.


----------



## qualitycut

K well I think im some what covered for tomorrow.


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;1911153 said:


> the temperature better drop a whole lot in lacrosse or bills not going to get any snow, it's almost 40 degrees here


Its starting to cloud up now. I'll watch for a bug with a bra and wave at you!


----------



## Bill1090

NAM is skyrocketing for Monday for me.


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;1911172 said:


> Its starting to cloud up now. I'll watch for a bug with a bra and wave at you!


lol, yeah wife is already told me that I'm not allowed to drive it unless I have to work on it, and if I even think about selling it she will have my nuts framed on her night stand.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Bill1090;1911174 said:


> NAM is skyrocketing for Monday for me.


What is your site code for the Meteogram?


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1911176 said:


> lol, yeah wife is already told me that I'm not allowed to drive it unless I have to work on it, and if I even think about selling it she will have my nuts framed on her night stand.


Ha........


----------



## qualitycut

So is that blob supposed to grow? Dont look very big


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If it's such a SW/NE gradient, I'm trying to figure out why **** Rapids has 1" more on the hourly than I do. CR is 2.5" I'm down to 1.5".


----------



## Bill1090

northernproserv;1911184 said:


> what is your site code for the meteogram?


klse......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1911186 said:


> So is that blob supposed to grow? Dont look very big


Yes, once it crosses into MN.


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;1911176 said:


> lol, yeah wife is already told me that I'm not allowed to drive it unless I have to work on it, and if I even think about selling it she will have my nuts framed on her night stand.


Sounds painful.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1911189 said:


> Yes, once it crosses into MN.


At this time. Supposedly


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;1911191 said:


> Sounds painful.


she knows I like pain....


----------



## banonea

what time does it looks like everything's going to start in Rochester, I've been working on equipment and running all over hills creation to find parts so I haven't had a chance to check the weather yet


----------



## qualitycut

Cafe the RAP, hate that thing


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1911196 said:


> what time does it looks like everything's going to start in Rochester, I've been working on equipment and running all over hills creation to find parts so I haven't had a chance to check the weather yet


Would think around 10 pm or so for you


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1911197 said:


> Cafe the RAP, hate that thing


I have just at 3" there


----------



## qualitycut

So what are the chances this goes south about 40 miles?


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1911200 said:


> I have just at 3" there


Thought you said you were out? You seeing 3 or so for st paul area south?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1911202 said:


> Thought you said you were out? You seeing 3 or so for st paul area south?


RAP didn't get the memo it was supposed to stop at 3.5" with the rest of the models.


----------



## qualitycut

Kare11 showed .1 for Cambridge 1.8 st paul and 3 ish Owatonna, Roch


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1911205 said:


> RAP didn't get the memo it was supposed to stop at 3.5" with the rest of the models.


Yea what a richard!


----------



## qualitycut

Up to 4.2 on hourly.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1911194 said:


> she knows I like pain....


Just don't spill any gravy on your pants. :waving:


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1911201 said:


> So what are the chances this goes south about 40 miles?


Not with your luck.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1911216 said:


> Not with your luck.


Pretty much, its probably going to slide north and me and lwmr will end up with 6


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1911217 said:


> Pretty much, its probably going to slide north and me and lwmr will end up with 6


While the rest of us in between get less than 1.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Not worried about this storm, be kinda nice to DO something. Besides it's a Saturday six of my places aren't open


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;1911220 said:


> While the rest of us in between get less than 1.


Except SSS who will get 1.9


----------



## CityGuy

Bad accident on 81.

Maple Grove - Co 81 West of Maple Grove Pkwy - Serious injury accident w/4 vehicles involved, 2 said to be head on. 4 patients and 2 initially said to be trapped/needing extrication. AirCare started as a precaution.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

CityGuy;1911220 said:


> While the rest of us in between get less than 1.


Dry tongue through the metro


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;1911224 said:


> Bad accident on 81.
> 
> Maple Grove - Co 81 West of Maple Grove Pkwy - Serious injury accident w/4 vehicles involved, 2 said to be head on. 4 patients and 2 initially said to be trapped/needing extrication. AirCare started as a precaution.


Air Care cancelled.

1 DOA


----------



## CityGuy

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1911225 said:


> Dry tongue through the metro


That's what I'm thinking.

Everytime they hype up a storm and talk about it days in advance we get little or nothing. When they down play a storm I start to get a little more worried.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1911214 said:


> Up to 4.2 on hourly.


3 for st paul

Cut off line cr22
Nice forcing line on visi radar in ndak
Moisture on radar in north platte neb attm


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

CityGuy;1911226 said:


> Air Care cancelled.
> 
> 1 DOA


Sad day for everyone involved


----------



## unit28

CityGuy;1911227 said:


> That's what I'm thinking.
> 
> Everytime they hype up a storm and talk about it days in advance we get little or nothing. When they down play a storm I start to get a little more worried.


Dry toungs always fill the gap with a barroclinic leaf


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snow's Lil' pickle just did her thing and said a general 2.5" across the cities.


----------



## djagusch

unit28;1911229 said:


> 3 for st paul
> 
> Cut off line cr22
> Nice forcing line on visi radar in ndak
> Moisture on radar in north platte neb attm


I noticed some Kansas temps in the low 20's. They were forecasted for 1 to 3 down there. Interesting to see how it works up the advisory area being so large.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1911221 said:


> Not worried about this storm, be kinda nice to DO something. Besides it's a Saturday six of my places aren't open


My schools have wrestling practice at the high school at 7, gymnastics at the middle school at 10. That's it. Couple 3 industrial places are closed. It'll be nice to try out some new guys.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1911233 said:


> Snow's Lil' pickle just did her thing and said a general 2.5" across the cities.


Also said winding down 10-11 tomorrow morning.


----------



## Deershack

LwnmwrMan22;1911017 said:


> If it all turns to rain and misses us by 200 miles, I've got Fogo for everyone here next Wednesday for lunch. Name tags will be required with screen names, no employees allowed.


I don't get out much to eat. What the heck is Fogo?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

unit28;1911231 said:


> Dry toungs always fill the gap with a barroclinic leaf


I just said it to give quality and lwnmwr a hard time


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Deershack;1911239 said:


> I don't get out much to eat. What the heck is Fogo?


All you can eat high end steak. Multiple different kinds of steak. Very very good steak.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1911224 said:


> Bad accident on 81.
> 
> Maple Grove - Co 81 West of Maple Grove Pkwy - Serious injury accident w/4 vehicles involved, 2 said to be head on. 4 patients and 2 initially said to be trapped/needing extrication. AirCare started as a precaution.


Dang that's sad . I was just going to head down to Osseo guess I'll wait


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1911226 said:


> Air Care cancelled.
> 
> 1 DOA


It's reported as 2 now.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1911226 said:


> Air Care cancelled.
> 
> 1 DOA


I was told 2 DOA on 218 south of Owatona. 
We stayed on the interstate so I can't confirm.

Just so I don't confuse...this is a different incident that CityGuy is reporting on...but you all knew that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yuhas...general 3" across the entire metro.


----------



## unit28

Sssshhhh


Prime Time



attm


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1911255 said:


> Yuhas...general 3" across the entire metro.


And of course done at 8am


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1911251 said:


> It's reported as 2 now.


Is that still MG fire area or is it Dayton's area?


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1911222 said:


> Except SSS who will get 1.9


I have my hockey pucks in strategic stacks so I can report without going outside. I'll get 2" for sure.



qualitycut;1911259 said:


> And of course done at 8am


I hope so. Any longer and I might have to miss all my wife's relatives at my house. More importantly though I can't miss my daughters hockey game.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1911261 said:


> Is that still MG fire area or is it Dayton's area?


MG 3 and 4


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1911264 said:


> I have my hockey pucks in strategic stacks so I can report without going outside. I'll get 2" for sure.
> 
> I hope so. Any longer and I might have to miss all my wife's relatives at my house. More importantly though I can't miss my daughters hockey game.


Hope you do, preferably hit you and keep going north right around me


----------



## qualitycut

2-4 and 1-2 now


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1911265 said:


> MG 3 and 4


Did you make it?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1911271 said:


> 2-4 and 1-2 now


Same here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hopefully about 5", cover everything nicely!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1911280 said:


> Hopefully about 5", cover everything nicely!


What about your ice


----------



## CityGuy

1-3 at home.
1-3 at work.


Hmmm 

Hope it's on the low side at work. Would rather run mains only.


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;1911280 said:


> Hopefully about 5", cover everything nicely!


This.......


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1911282 said:


> 1-3 at home.
> 1-3 at work.
> 
> Hmmm
> 
> Hope it's on the low side at work. Would rather run mains only.


Geez you can't make up your mind lol


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1911281 said:


> What about your ice


Plenty to north.


----------



## Ranger620

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1910870 said:


> Where you headed? Not sure there'd be anything to scrape in the metro





qualitycut;1911271 said:


> 2-4 and 1-2 now


I'm at 2.3 on the hourly ending around 8-9 am. 4am would be much better


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1911284 said:


> This.......


Im going to be fixing a lot of sod.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1911286 said:


> Geez you can't make up your mind lol


This........


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1911288 said:


> I'm at 2.3 on the hourly ending around 8-9 am. 4am would be much better


Or 8 pm  . . . .


----------



## Doughboy12

Watching the radar and this thing is going NORTH. 
Hope I'm wrong though.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1911292 said:


> Or 8 pm  . . . .


Yes 8pm would be fine to. Take what ya get I guess cant slow it down or speed it up so whata ya do.
Most of my stores open at 9 but warehouse employees come in at 5


----------



## Bill1090

NWS now has me at less than 1" tonight and around 1" tomorrow.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1911286 said:


> Geez you can't make up your mind lol


Plowing resi's on the weekend sucks. I get the finger all the time. People shovel then I go by and I am the azz hole for putting snow back in their drive.
What most of them don't realize is that we are acutually putting the snow (in most cases) back on city right of way.
Then we play the game with many residents of I put it in your drive you throw it back out in the road and I come back by later and you will pay for what you have done.
I have a few residents the get a little extra in the ends of their drives because they always throw snow in the road. I just straigten up the front and push the wing out a little further and just as I get to the drive I go full angle and suck the push bar in. 
Plus it looks bad when we have to weave around parked cars.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1911293 said:


> Watching the radar and this thing is going NORTH.
> Hope I'm wrong though.


It seems to have shifted north a bit since what they thought this morning


----------



## Green Grass

Just paid 2.69 for diesel


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;1911299 said:


> NWS now has me at less than 1" tonight and around 1" tomorrow.


What were you at?


----------



## qualitycut

And back down to around 1 for Saturday


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1911301 said:


> It seems to have shifted north a bit since what they thought this morning


The Pickle on 11 said "an all southern Mn event" about 4 times. Seems to be something pushing it south as it crosses into MN on the microcast. Now bano is rolling the deep.
AT THIS TIME.


----------



## NorthernProServ

CityGuy;1911300 said:


> Plowing resi's on the weekend sucks. I get the finger all the time. People shovel then I go by and I am the azz hole for putting snow back in their drive.
> What most of them don't realize is that we are acutually putting the snow (in most cases) back on city right of way.
> Then we play the game with many residents of I put it in your drive you throw it back out in the road and I come back by later and you will pay for what you have done.
> I have a few residents the get a little extra in the ends of their drives because they always throw snow in the road. I just straigten up the front and push the wing out a little further and just as I get to the drive I go full angle and suck the push bar in.
> Plus it looks bad when we have to weave around parked cars.


Awesome!

Hate people that do that!! I have a neighbor next door that does this almost every time!! I have even dropped the plow to give back what is his. Like you said, looks like cafe laying all in the nice plowed street!

I also have a neighbor that snow blows the road about 6-8' out from the curb the whole length of his property, at least he is throwing it into his yard. No joke, he will shovel his driveway about 3 or 4 times for a 3" snowfall.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Green Grass;1911304 said:


> Just paid 2.69 for diesel


Damn!!!!!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

It's against the law...
But ain't nobody got time for that.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1911308 said:


> And back down to around 1 for Saturday


1-3" 
& 
1-2"
here

3. 8" on the hourly.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1911315 said:


> The Pickle on 11 said "an all southern Mn event" about 4 times. Seems to be something pushing it south as it crosses into MN on the microcast. Now bano is rolling the deep.
> AT THIS TIME.


Everyone was showing different ch 4 had Roch at an inch


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;1911306 said:


> What were you at?


Around 2.5".....


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;1911326 said:


> Around 2.5".....


Whats your hourly add up to?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Now the question is what time do we go out???? I'm thinking 3 but maybe midnight if this thing starts laying down some fluff. Hmmm. Maybe I'll have a beer and think about it some more.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1911334 said:


> Now the question is what time do we go out???? I'm thinking 3 but maybe midnight if this thing starts laying down some fluff. Hmmm. Maybe I'll have a beer and think about it some more.


When its done.


----------



## PremierL&L

SSS Inc.;1911334 said:


> Now the question is what time do we go out???? I'm thinking 3 but maybe midnight if this thing starts laying down some fluff. Hmmm. Maybe I'll have a beer and think about it some more.


I had 3 circled as well


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1911325 said:


> Everyone was showing different ch 4 had Roch at an inch


Channel 5 had about 3" down that way and had mpls at 3.2". But the shading on the map was way different( Heavier to the south). I think the heaviest will cut right through the metro but what do I know.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We are heading out at 2:30.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1911339 said:


> We are heading out at 2:30.


It hasn't even started yet


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1911336 said:


> When its done.


You don't have any commercial stuff that you need to get done. I thought you had a hotel but maybe that was just last year. I'd love to let it lay until tomorrow night but that isn't happening. If I get lucky it will snow until at least 9:00 so we get to do several properties two times.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;1911333 said:


> Whats your hourly add up to?


1.7 it looks like.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1911343 said:


> You don't have any commercial stuff that you need to get done. I thought you had a hotel but maybe that was just last year. I'd love to let it lay until tomorrow night but that isn't happening. If I get lucky it will snow until at least 9:00 so we get to do several properties two times.


Yea that i will have to do by 6


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1911342 said:


> It hasn't even started yet


Well if it proves to be accurate the meteogram has good consensus on amounts and timing so by 2:30 we should have a couple inches.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1911345 said:


> Yea that i will have to do by 6


See, you'll be out early as well.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1911346 said:


> Well if it proves to be accurate the meteogram has good consensus on amounts and timing so by 2:30 we should have a couple inches.


I know just him a hard time


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1911348 said:


> I know just him a hard time


I'm surprised he's not pre-plowing to heat up the blades. Usually he's out by now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

3.9" on the hourly.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1911323 said:


> 1-3"
> &
> 1-2"
> here
> 
> 3. 8" on the hourly.


Geez, must be a sharp gradient... I'm 1-3 overnight then no mention... 2.9 on hourly


----------



## OC&D

Hmm. Should I hook up the plow now or in the morning?


----------



## qualitycut

Im just hoping it stays under 4 inches don't want to look like an idiot


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1911353 said:


> Im just hoping it stays under 4 inches don't want to look like an idiot


Too late......................


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;1911315 said:


> The Pickle on 11 said "an all southern Mn event" about 4 times. Seems to be something pushing it south as it crosses into MN on the microcast. Now bano is rolling the deep.
> AT THIS TIME.


Sure looks to me like she's going to be wrong on that one... looks like the worst is making a B line for the Metro


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1911355 said:


> Too late......................


Ha im talking getting every thing done in a decent time


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1911355 said:


> Too late......................


Ha. Dick!....


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1911359 said:


> Ha im talking getting every thing done in a decent time


Short handed?


----------



## djagusch

Novak just moved his map 30 miles nw. Puts more snow into the metro.


----------



## SSS Inc.

djagusch;1911362 said:


> Novak just moved his map 30 miles nw. Puts more snow into the metro.


Probably read on here what I posted.  Beat him by two minutes.



SSS Inc.;1911338 said:


> I think the heaviest will cut right through the metro but what do I know.


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## TKLAWN

djagusch;1911362 said:


> Novak just moved his map 30 miles nw. Puts more snow into the metro.


Looks to split the metro, hard to tell on his cafe maps. 2-4 west side 4-6 east

Also commented that timing is 9pm to 6am.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1911365 said:


> Looks to split the metro, hard to tell on his cafe maps. 2-4 west side 4-6 east
> 
> Also commented that timing is 9pm to 6am.


Let's go!......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Now I'm back down to about an inch tomorrow.


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;1911351 said:


> Geez, must be a sharp gradient... I'm 1-3 overnight then no mention... 2.9 on hourly


Pickle said sharply now 3 times in reference to your area.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1911353 said:


> Im just hoping it stays under 4 inches don't want to look like an idiot


In here or on your route? Bwahahahaha


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;1911358 said:


> Sure looks to me like she's going to be wrong on that one... looks like the worst is making a B line for the Metro


That was my thought too.


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;1911364 said:


>


Bring that CAFE!!!!!!


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1911358 said:


> Sure looks to me like she's going to be wrong on that one... looks like the worst is making a B line for the Metro


I'm certainly okay with that!


----------



## unit28

Ummmm...........¿


----------



## djagusch

unit28;1911380 said:


> Ummmm...........¿


Think the cr 22 is going to be the cut off line?


----------



## OC&D

unit28;1911380 said:


> Ummmm...........¿


We're screwed!

Maybe?


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1911380 said:


> Ummmm...........¿


Ωy !!!!!!!!!


----------



## OC&D

I guess I'll just go hook it up now, I hate doing it when it's snowing and everything is covered.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1911358 said:


> Sure looks to me like she's going to be wrong on that one... looks like the worst is making a B line for the Metro


Isnt metro south southern mn?


----------



## qualitycut

Suprised no totals from nowack yet


----------



## SSS Inc.

Well the key to Novak is when he likes your post I'm guessing he agrees.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1911389 said:


> Suprised no totals from nowack yet


He embarrased from the last storm.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1911385 said:


> Ωy !!!!!!!!!


I think "¿" is like a double negative, so instead of a question, it's a statement. I'm going to learn how to speak unit yet! xysport


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1911387 said:


> Isnt metro south southern mn?


I think what we are saying from the radar animation it looks to need help to stay that far south.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughy boy pm me your number again


----------



## SSS Inc.

Someones getting nervous^^^^^^^^^^.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1911393 said:


> I think what we are saying from the radar animation it looks to need help to stay that far south.


We are all going to wake up and its going to be heaviest north of 94


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1911394 said:


> Doughy boy pm me your number again


E mail sent.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1911395 said:


> Someones getting nervous^^^^^^^^^^.


Just preparing so it wont snow.  have 2 subs helping just in case

Edit 1.5


----------



## unit28

Where's the axis.....?


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1911400 said:


> Where's the axis.....?


U tell us...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Flurries here.


----------



## qualitycut

Green blob headed right at me


----------



## qualitycut

Flurries here now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1911400 said:


> Where's the axis.....?


Southern Indiana.....Duh ççççç


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1911396 said:


> We are all going to wake up and its going to be heaviest north of 94


Good for us NW guys maybe ?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Just went by that crash on 81 that's a nasty one for sure. Texting and driving I'm guessing


----------



## SSS Inc.

New NWS map. Doesn't look much different.


----------



## qualitycut

Someone said novak likes comments he agrees with, he used to. Now he likes every post darn near


----------



## SnowGuy73

Steady light snow now.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1911380 said:


> Ummmm...........¿


So its not performing as expected?


----------



## qualitycut

Hourly is down a half inch


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;1911381 said:


> Think the cr 22 is going to be the cut off line?


Where is this magical CR 22?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1911412 said:


> Steady light snow now.


Roads are white.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1911411 said:


> Someone said novak likes comments he agrees with, he used to. Now he likes every post darn near


I noticed after reading some more he likes everything tonight. Except that Chris Baker guys post.


----------



## qualitycut

But now at 1-2 additional Saturday. Weird


----------



## OC&D

Lights snow here now. Tonneau cover of my truck has a coating.


----------



## djagusch

cbservicesllc;1911415 said:


> Where is this magical CR 22?


East bethel stop light. Hwy 65 and cr22. He lives in that area. It translates to about wyoming mn off 35.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1911387 said:


> Isnt metro south southern mn?


Technically I suppose you're right... Always thought broadcast people went for more of an East Central thing...


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1911390 said:


> Well the key to Novak is when he likes your post I'm guessing he agrees.


Agreed....


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1911417 said:


> I noticed after reading some more he likes everything tonight. Except that Chris Baker guys post.


 Thumbs Up


----------



## Drakeslayer

Snowing in Chaska


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Side walks and road turning white in Tonka town.


----------



## SSS Inc.

MNPLOWCO;1911431 said:


> Side walks and road turning white in Tonka town.


Everything is white in my hood. Some of the flakes are kinda big. 12 hours of this and we'll have 4" no problem.


----------



## BossPlow614

I agree with Richard & the 30 clippers on Novak's page. As long as they're 2" or more.


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ;1911317 said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Hate people that do that!! I have a neighbor next door that does this almost every time!! I have even dropped the plow to give back what is his. Like you said, looks like cafe laying all in the nice plowed street!
> 
> I also have a neighbor that snow blows the road about 6-8' out from the curb the whole length of his property, at least he is throwing it into his yard. No joke, he will shovel his driveway about 3 or 4 times for a 3" snowfall.


See that all the time.
Love when they do the down side of yhe yard and are pissed when they get snow in the drive from the up side.


----------



## qualitycut

Coating here.


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1911434 said:


> I agree with Richard & the 30 clippers on Novak's page. As long as they're 2" or more.


January and February! Lets GO!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

This is pretty good band of snow in the heart of the metro right now. I don't care if you guys cry BS, I picked up 1/3" in about 15 minutes.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;1911443 said:


> This is pretty good band of snow in the heart of the metro right now. I don't care if you guys cry BS, I picked up 1/3" in about 15 minutes.


I believe it, snowing good here.


----------



## NorthernProServ




----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1911439 said:


> January and February! Lets GO!!!!!!


Just about every other day, sounds great to me!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

20% for next Friday already.


----------



## SnowGuy73

BossPlow614;1911452 said:


> Just about every other day, sounds great to me!!!


I'm in!........


----------



## 09Daxman

Got a coating on the drive way in afton. Maybe this will actually amount to something.


----------



## CityGuy

Coating here and smaller, steady flakes


----------



## SSS Inc.

Approaching 1/2". This could get interesting real quick if this green stays on top of me.


----------



## qualitycut

So is this staying a little more north


----------



## Green Grass

About a 1/4 here already


----------



## qualitycut

Seems like heavy stuff is staying just north of me.. at this time


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1911461 said:


> So is this staying a little more north


"Just a fuzz" from what I read on NWS and Novak, per Ricky.
..at this time


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;1911460 said:


> Approaching 1/2". This could get interesting real quick if this green stays on top of me.


Agreed.....


----------



## NorthernProServ

Just saw this in the FD



> BUT AT LEAST THE MODEL RUNS TDA HAVE COME
> IN LOWER THAN THE EARLY MRNG MODELS WHICH DEPICTED SNOWFALL AMOUNTS
> AS HIGH AS 7-10 INCHES.


Hmmmmmm.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1911463 said:


> Seems like heavy stuff is staying just north of me.. at this time


It is........ BUT NWS told me that they expect it to fill in to the south. If I have two hours of this before that happens I ought to have a couple inches before you see anything really. I'd say another 20 minutes and I'll have one hockey puck covered.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1911469 said:


> Just saw this in the FD
> 
> Hmmmmmm.


So 5-8".

Bring it!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1911470 said:


> It is........ BUT NWS told me that they expect it to fill in to the south. If I have two hours of this before that happens I ought to have a couple inches before you see anything really. I'd say another 20 minutes and I'll have one hockey puck covered.


Nice!..........


----------



## SSS Inc.

Quality, Looks like Lwnmwr will be in the Snow before you. 


Also, I now have more measured than my hourly shows through Midnight.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1911470 said:


> It is........ BUT NWS told me that they expect it to fill in to the south. If I have two hours of this before that happens I ought to have a couple inches before you see anything really. I'd say another 20 minutes and I'll have one hockey puck covered.


I need some hockey pucks


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1911479 said:


> Quality, Looks like Lwnmwr will be in the Snow before you.
> 
> Also, I now have more measured than my hourly shows through Midnight.


Let's go!....


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1911480 said:


> I need some hockey pucks


Good thinking!


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1911480 said:


> I need some hockey pucks


They work great. Exactly 1" thick. Plus I have the rink lights on so you can really see it snowing.


----------



## ryde307

cbservicesllc;1911480 said:


> I need some hockey pucks


I feel like I do too. 
Haven't been on here in 3 or 4 days. Couldn't read everything to catch up but at least we might get to work finally. Short some shovelers but oh well it's Saturday.


----------



## PremierL&L

Got a about a 1/4 maybe just shy snow steady but light


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1911486 said:


> They work great. Exactly 1" thick. Plus I have the rink lights on so you can really see it snowing.


How much you have now


----------



## cbservicesllc

Maybe a 1/4" so far... snowing good, small flakes... areas where city salted heavy are still black... for now


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1911492 said:


> How much you have now


Looks like about 7/8". This green stuff is just sitting on top of me and keeps extending to my SW. Not making this up.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Solid 1/2" here (eyeballed).


----------



## SSS Inc.

Pretty heavy looking stuff in the extreme se corner of the state.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1911498 said:


> Pretty heavy looking stuff in the extreme se corner of the state.


Lucky!.....


----------



## starspangled6.0

Solid coating in Maplewood; 0.25" in St. Paul


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Been trying to get a nap in, PSN is down so kids can't play PlayStation, and of course they got 30 round Nerf guns for Christmas.

Anyways, sure looks to me, where everyone said the 5-7" band is going to set up SE of the cities, that area is going to dry slot and heavy SE of Rochester and heavy over the metro.


----------



## SSS Inc.

First hockey puck covered. I'll see if I can get a pic in a minute.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1911504 said:


> Anyways, sure looks to me, where everyone said the 5-7" band is going to set up SE of the cities, that area is going to dry slot and heavy SE of Rochester and heavy over the metro.


That's what I think but NWS didn't agree.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1911505 said:


> First hockey puck covered. I'll see if I can get a pic in a minute.


11 and 5 both had a little band of bigger accumulation over your area


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1911504 said:


> Been trying to get a nap in, PSN is down so kids can't play PlayStation, and of course they got 30 round Nerf guns for Christmas.
> 
> Anyways, sure looks to me, where everyone said the 5-7" band is going to set up SE of the cities, that area is going to dry slot and heavy SE of Rochester and heavy over the metro.


So my area? Dry slot?


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1911510 said:


> So my area? Dry slot?


Looks like that is happening...
AT THE MOMENT.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1911513 said:


> Looks like that is happening...
> AT THE MOMENT.


Snow along and north of 94


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1911510 said:


> So my area? Dry slot?


Look at the current NWS base reflectivity radar.

Everything is training where the snow is currently falling.

Sure, the snow in NE will get here eventually, but that snow doesn't look as heavy as what is currently falling in the green areas. The current green areas aren't really moving either.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1911515 said:


> Look at the current NWS base reflectivity radar.
> 
> Everything is training where the snow is currently falling.
> 
> Sure, the snow in NE will get here eventually, but that snow doesn't look as heavy as what is currently falling in the green areas. The current green areas aren't really moving either.


Thats what im looking at. Going to get off the couch and take a measurement in a minute. Had a light dusting a bit ago


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just like the area down in Rochester, by 11 that should be done.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1911493 said:


> Maybe a 1/4" so far... snowing good, small flakes... areas where city salted heavy are still black... for now


The treated areas are turning white here now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/uppermissvly_loop.php

There's where your snow band is. NWS is 25-30 miles south.

You can watch the area around Souix Falls get sucked right in line.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1911496 said:


> Looks like about 7/8". This green stuff is just sitting on top of me and keeps extending to my SW. Not making this up.


Looks like it's migrating toward me


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1911515 said:


> Look at the current NWS base reflectivity radar.
> 
> Everything is training where the snow is currently falling.
> 
> Sure, the snow in NE will get here eventually, but that snow doesn't look as heavy as what is currently falling in the green areas. The current green areas aren't really moving either.


They're not going to because of where the axis is


----------



## TKLAWN

NWS better update their forecast. 

I'm taking the brunt of it, the way it looks.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1911524 said:


> They're not going to because of where the axis is


Right. You can see it now on the radar. Quality is spared. I'm busy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1911525 said:


> NWS better update their forecast.
> 
> I'm taking the brunt of it, the way it looks.


11 pm the next round of forecast should come out.


----------



## ryde307

Just had a wi ter weather advisory pop up on my phone. 3-5" spots of 6". Alot of our marker flags are gone now. Might have some damage to repair In the spring.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Roseville 1/2", **** rapids 1/4". The 1/2" in Roseville was 40 min ago


----------



## qualitycut

Less than half here and that was from an hour ago. Hardly snowing here


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1911526 said:


> Right. You can see it now on the radar. Quality is spared. I'm busy.


For now, but how long am i spared for is the question.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1911534 said:


> For now, but how long am i spared for is the question.


I would say most of the night.


----------



## unit28

Tightening up over the metro


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Remember how the news all said the snow was about 50 miles wide, with a 20 mile wide heavy snow band?

Wellll..... Look at the radar.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1911535 said:


> I would say most of the night.


But what about the stuff in Nebraska?


----------



## qualitycut

Well if this works out everyone who wants snow will get it. Sss included


----------



## Bill1090

About 1/4" here and it's coming down pretty good. Still 33*


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Midwest radar sure has a lot of radar outages on it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1911541 said:


> But what about the stuff in Nebraska?


That's the midnight stuff. The 1.5" from midnight to 6 am snow. The point is, from SSS to Lino Lakes, there will be 3" before midnight.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Roll over 81 and 610 maple grove


----------



## Doughboy12

Starting to fill in along 60 west of Mankato. 
We're coming Quality!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Im sure some of you seen this already. I know sss has

US National Weather Service Twin Cities Minnesota
The current band is slightly further north than where the heaviest amounts are forecast...but the event is just barely unfolding and snowfall is still expected to fill in further south than what is now occurring.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1911546 said:


> That's the midnight stuff. The 1.5" from midnight to 6 am snow. The point is, from SSS to Lino Lakes, there will be 3" before midnight.


Yea so i will probably end up with 2-2.5


----------



## qualitycut

How many pucks covered sss


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1911546 said:


> That's the midnight stuff. The 1.5" from midnight to 6 am snow. The point is, from SSS to Lino Lakes, there will be 3" before midnight.


At this rate that will be easy. 1.25" with ruler so far. (just remeasured)

This was 20 minutes ago.


----------



## qualitycut

Wow, big band of green just north of downtown


----------



## SnowGuy73

Very light snow here now.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1911550 said:


> Yea so i will probably end up with 2-2.5


Or maybe you get 5- 6" and all us north Guys get 7-10"..... Just sayin.


----------



## qualitycut

94 accidents since 6pm geez


----------



## Doughboy12

Weather on #9 NOW


----------



## TKLAWN

Guessing SSS is a trained spotter, seeing they way he measures.


----------



## TKLAWN

3/4 inch here. Lighter snow now though.

Guess I better get some sleep, headed out at 3.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1911555 said:


> Or maybe you get 5- 6" and all us north Guys get 7-10"..... Just sayin.


Here's to hoping!


----------



## NorthernProServ

I'm going to close my eyes for a few hours then hook up and see whats up.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1911548 said:


> Starting to fill in along 60 west of Mankato.
> We're coming Quality!!!!


Getting sucked north


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1911562 said:


> I'm going to close my eyes for a few hours then hook up and see whats up.


Sounds like my plan when going to the bar at closing!


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1911563 said:


> Getting sucked north


The finger I was looking at is staying away from the main track and headed straight at US.


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1911558 said:


> Guessing SSS is a trained spotter, seeing they way he measures.


The hockey pucks are so I just turn my head a little and get an accurate measurement with out getting out of my chair. My official measurements are at center ice on the faceoff dot.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1911565 said:


> The finger I was looking at is staying away from the main track and headed straight at US.


U have any snow yet?


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1911566 said:


> The hockey pucks are so I just turn my head a little and get an accurate measurement with out getting out of my chair. My official measurements are at center ice on the faceoff dot.


You need a 24x24 platform for that...;-)


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1911566 said:


> The hockey pucks are so I just turn my head a little and get an accurate measurement with out getting out of my chair. My official measurements are at center ice on the faceoff dot.


Im going to grab a couple from my gf and put them on the front patio so i can just flip the front light on


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1911567 said:


> U have any snow yet?


Measures about 1/4 inch. It fell right away in the first half hour and just flakes since.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1911571 said:


> Im going to grab a couple from my gf and put them on the front patio so i can just flip the front light on


I have about 100 of them. Used to coach but most of them came when I was a rink rat at a kid.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Looks like that heavy green is going to train over me rather SSS... it also looks like the whole line is moving SLOWLY North... maybe more of an ENE... I can't really tell because of all the outages in the loop


----------



## Doughboy12

Going to lay down for a bit... That tail is looking good coming out of Iowa and Nebraska.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1911572 said:


> Measures about 1/4 inch. It fell right away in the first half hour and just flakes since.


Same here only half inch though


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1911571 said:


> Im going to grab a couple from my gf and put them on the front patio so i can just flip the front light on


Is she one of those chicks with sticks gals?


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;1911575 said:


> Looks like that heavy green is going to train over me rather SSS... it also looks like the whole line is moving SLOWLY North... maybe more of an ENE... I can't really tell because of all the outages in the loop


Get on intelicast for a second. No outages on that one.


----------



## qualitycut

Curious to see what the locals say here


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1911571 said:


> Im going to grab a couple from my gf and put them on the front patio so i can just flip the front light on


I put them all over the place so I can see them from my bedroom upstairs, the kitchen, family room etc.

Its slowed here a little. Read the aviation update on the discussion. They kind of explain what they expect.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1911579 said:


> Is she one of those chicks with sticks gals?


She plays hockey not a stick in her pants


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1911576 said:


> Going to lay down for a bit... That tail is looking good coming out of Iowa and Nebraska.


That tail won't move straight NE. It's going to rotate up towards the line that's currently formed over downtown.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1911575 said:


> Looks like that heavy green is going to train over me rather SSS... it also looks like the whole line is moving SLOWLY North... maybe more of an ENE... I can't really tell because of all the outages in the loop


It looked like that to me also.

Did you go to that accident off 610 and 81? The guy didn't merge into 81 when 610 ended he went right threw the signs and rolled into the ditch


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1911580 said:


> Get on intelicast for a second. No outages on that one.


Yeah whats up with the whole 8 o'clock hour missing from nws. Seems to be back on track now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Barely snowing at my house now.

I think I'll just stay here and assume all of my accounts are like this.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1911582 said:


> I put them all over the place so I can see them from my bedroom upstairs, the kitchen, family room etc.
> 
> Its slowed here a little. Read the aviation update on the discussion. They kind of explain what they expect.


I will try but thats like trying to understand unit


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks to be falling apart already...


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Giggles says done by 7-8am. Pretty much 4" right through the metro


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1911585 said:



> That tail won't move straight NE. It's going to rotate up towards the line that's currently formed over downtown.


I used to agree with you but it stopped doing that in the last half hour.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1911585 said:


> That tail won't move straight NE. It's going to rotate up towards the line that's currently formed over downtown.


And go over northern dt or what


----------



## Bill1090

Up to 3/4 on the grass, a little less on the patio.


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;1911590 said:


> Looks to be falling apart already...


It actually shows to be building as it crosses into MN just like they predicted... Did I just say that? Well cafe me...


----------



## qualitycut

Nws aviation forecast said 1in per hour


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1911597 said:


> Nws aviation forecast said 1in per hour


If we could just have it stall out over ME for 6 hours I would be happy...


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1911589 said:


> I will try but thats like trying to understand unit


I have like 100 pucks and a hockey rink. I can put them in different spots so I can see them from different windows in my house. Right now I'm in my family room but at say 2 a.m. if I crawl out of bed I can look from that window and see approx. what we have. I don't have weird little stacks all over the place just have a couple out there to make it easy to see whats up.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1911601 said:


> I have like 100 pucks and a hockey rink. I can put them in different spots so I can see them from different windows in my house. Right now I'm in my family room but at say 2 a.m. if I crawl out of bed I can look from that window and see approx. what we have. I don't have weird little stacks all over the place just have a couple out there to make it easy to see whats up.


Was referring to aviation forecast.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Not that it matters now but the new nam just shot up a couple additional inches. The precip map looks very similar to what we are seeing right now. It had the initial band that we are getting followed by a bunch more filling in to the south. Heaviest in the metro.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1911605 said:


> Not that it matters now but the new nam just shot up a couple additional inches. The precip map looks very similar to what we are seeing right now. It had the initial band that we are getting followed by a bunch more filling in to the south. Heaviest in the metro.


Novak's radar doesn't look anything like mine...WTF


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

About 1/3" in Wyoming (city, not state).


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1911605 said:


> Not that it matters now but the new nam just shot up a couple additional inches. The precip map looks very similar to what we are seeing right now. It had the initial band that we are getting followed by a bunch more filling in to the south. Heaviest in the metro.


What part of metro?

Also just a slight coating here in the last 1.5 - 2 hours


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1911604 said:


> Was referring to aviation forecast.


Oh.....That's pretty funny.

Whats this channel 9 weather program?


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1911606 said:


> Novak's radar doesn't look anything like mine...WTF


Huh? You talking about the picture he put up earlier of one? Thats nws radar if you are what most of us here use


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1911608 said:


> What part of metro?
> 
> Also just a slight coating here in the last 1.5 - 2 hours


694/94 and south for the heaviest.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1911609 said:


> Oh.....That's pretty funny.
> 
> Whats this channel 9 weather program?


A bunch of idiots.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1911610 said:


> Huh? You talking about the picture he put up earlier of one? Thats nws radar if you are what most of us here use


Yep... Must be why you guys don't see the Mankato band. 
Good to have many eyes and options.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1911611 said:


> 694/94 and south for the heaviest.


 Crap, how far south


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1911615 said:


> Crap, how far south


It's coming!!!!!!!! Best get some rest boss.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1911615 said:


> Crap, how far south


I'd have to look again. Its just the NAM. Your going to get snow eventually was my only point.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1911614 said:


> Yep... Must be why you guys don't see the Mankato band.
> Good to have many eyes and options.


The one we use is usually just showing stuff hitting the ground the others ahow you stuff falling that may not be making to the ground.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1911597 said:


> Nws aviation forecast said 1in per hour


Just watch north platte 
And fix your gain


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1911618 said:


> I'd have to look again. Its just the NAM. Your going to get snow eventually was my only point.


Yea just hoping not a cafe ton. You can have that.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1911614 said:


> Yep... Must be why you guys don't see the Mankato band.
> Good to have many eyes and options.


I see that but you do realize that Novaks "radar" is just a static picture from an hour ago right?


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1911620 said:


> Just watch north platte
> And fix your gain


On my phone dont know how. Whats north platte


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That north band really dropped out.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1911611 said:


> 694/94 and south for the heaviest.


I will take it. Get's me away from the wife again.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1911622 said:


> I see that but you do realize that Novaks "radar" is just a static picture from an hour ago right?


Yes but I never saw it that far north and west nor that horizontal of a line is all. Have to admit I didn't study his it was more the "shape" of the image that caught me off guard.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I'm going to bed. 

4.3" Airport is my official "Guess" Out of here by 4:37 a.m.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1911619 said:


> The one we use is usually just showing stuff hitting the ground the others ahow you stuff falling that may not be making to the ground.


That makes a lot of sense. The one I watch and thought everyone knew I did is the ones the pilots use so I see why they would be different and you wouldn't like that as much.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1911615 said:


> Crap, how far south


About 3 "..........
You got this


----------



## Doughboy12

Alarm set for 3:30.....
Quality are all systems go?


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;1911480 said:


> I need some hockey pucks


I was thinking the same thing


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1911636 said:


> Alarm set for 3:30.....
> Quality are all systems go?


Waiting till its all done before im going. You can probably set it a little later. Im setting mine for 4-430 to peak out the window


----------



## qualitycut

Well city just went by. Guess they need to plow at every half inch?


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1911639 said:


> Waiting till its all done before im going. You can probably set it a little later. Im setting mine for 4-430 to peak out the window


Got it.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just shy of an inch in Lino Lakes where that green band had set up earlier.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1911640 said:


> Well city just went by. Guess they need to plow at every half inch?


Post pre plowing....warming up the cutting edge.


----------



## Bill1090

Looks like Rochester is in a good band.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1911629 said:


> I'm going to bed.
> 
> 4.3" Airport is my official "Guess" Out of here by 4:37 a.m.


Wait. You say done snowing by 4:37? Or you're leaving the house at 4:37?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak talking thunder snow!!!!


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1911504 said:


> Been trying to get a nap in, PSN is down so kids can't play PlayStation, and of course they got 30 round Nerf guns for Christmas.
> 
> Anyways, sure looks to me, where everyone said the 5-7" band is going to set up SE of the cities, that area is going to dry slot and heavy SE of Rochester and heavy over the metro.


Light 1/2" here at this time. Road is white but you can still see grass....


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1911647 said:


> Novak talking thunder snow!!!!


Bring on 3"/ hour rates!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1911642 said:


> Just shy of an inch in Lino Lakes where that green band had set up earlier.


Just by looking at the radar quickly im thinking im going to get 2-3 max. Those greens were over there for a couple hours and thats all they got. We will see i guess.


----------



## qualitycut

Dough i will text ya when i get up to look


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1911518 said:


> Just like the area down in Rochester, by 11 that should be done.


Wont hurt my feelings, sander is still down....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1911650 said:


> Just by looking at the radar quickly im thinking im going to get 2-3 max. Those greens were over there for a couple hours and thats all they got. We will see i guess.


That's why I drove down to check. Just north of 35W where it makes the bend from straight north to NE before the merge. 35W/23.


----------



## andersman02

Took sss advice and set up a couple pucks on the deck.

Bville has about 1 pucks worth.




Am I doing it right sss?


----------



## qualitycut

Dough, check out this radar

http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/uppermissvly_lite_loop.php


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

These radars are driving me nuts!!!


----------



## qualitycut

andersman02;1911656 said:


> Took sss advice and set up a couple pucks on the deck.
> 
> Bville has about 1 pucks worth. Your in the same track as me
> 
> Am I doing it right sss?


Dang now im wondering whats at cliff and 77

. You really have an inch?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1911658 said:


> These radars are driving me nuts!!!


Lol why........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1911648 said:


> Light 1/2" here at this time. Road is white but you can still see grass....


Just a coating here at my house 10 east of town. Looking at the radar my service area has even less. Looks like 1/8" or less at the house


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1911654 said:


> Wont hurt my feelings, sander is still down....


I could sell you your old one back. Its improved now


----------



## MNPLOWCO

1.9" on garbage cans and 1.5 on the hard.
Snow is wet and coming down nicely. I''ll be up at 3:00am to check again.
I would guess at this rate that I would get 3 for sure maybe 4+.


----------



## hansenslawncare

Just measured 1/3" in Woodbury...going to sleep. Will re-measure around 5am.


----------



## qualitycut

MNPLOWCO;1911664 said:


> 1.9" on garbage cans and 1.5 on the hard.
> Snow is wet and coming down nicely. I''ll be up at 3:00am to check again.
> I would guess at this rate that I would get 3 for sure maybe 4+.


glad you guys that want it our getting it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Snow stopped here, lame!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1911660 said:


> Lol why........


Normally images are every 10 minutes. The times tonight are all over.

The Midwest radar is spotty, in and out. Hard to get a grasp.

Large flakes in Wyoming now (myself included).


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1911669 said:


> Normally images are every 10 minutes. The times tonight are all over.
> 
> The Midwest radar is spotty, in and out. Hard to get a grasp.
> 
> Large flakes in Wyoming now (myself included).


What radar? My nws every 10


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Now mines doing it every 10.

For the last hour it would be 10, then 30, then 18, then 30 minutes between frames.


----------



## qualitycut

Nws responded to my post, they still think the total map they putbout earlier is looking good


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;1911644 said:


> Looks like Rochester is in a good band.


Barely 3/4" here now


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1911673 said:


> Now mines doing it every 10.
> 
> For the last hour it would be 10, then 30, then 18, then 30 minutes between frames.


Mine goes 9,10,10,9,9,9,10 something like that.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1911667 said:


> Snow stopped here, lame!


He only mentioned lighting.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1911676 said:


> Mine goes 9,10,10,9,9,9,10 something like that.


Yea same....


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1911663 said:


> I could sell you your old one back. Its improved now


Lol, I'm good. What did ya do...


----------



## qualitycut

Crap the north stuff literally to took a chunk out and through it to the southern side. Cafe


----------



## qualitycut

RAP dropped to 3 on meteo


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1911677 said:


> He only mentioned lighting.


Huh?...........


----------



## andersman02

qualitycut;1911659 said:


> Dang now im wondering whats at cliff and 77
> 
> . You really have an inch?


Yup, and for future reference, my house is right off kennelly and 125th. Very close to cliff and 77


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1911556 said:


> 94 accidents since 6pm geez


In my short trip out I saw 2 cars slam into curbs and over signs on side streets along with 5 cars either facing the wrong way or in the ditch on the freeway.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak has a video up


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1911674 said:


> Nws responded to my post, they still think the total map they putbout earlier is looking good


You remember yedterday when i said if nws posts about a negative tilt
we'd get some......
And we'd see large flakes

But the cutoff got broke, which is only by 10 miles


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1911688 said:


> Huh?...........


You said he was talking thunder snow


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1911692 said:


> You remember yedterday when i said if nws posts about a negative tilt
> we'd get some......
> And we'd see large flakes
> 
> But the cutoff got broke, which is only by 10 miles


So whats that mean?


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1911688 said:


> Huh?...........


I think he meant Novak didn't say the word sbow so it shouldn't stop? I could be wrong


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1911693 said:


> You said he was talking thunder snow


Yup. Bring it!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1911680 said:


> Lol, I'm good. What did ya do...


Figured that. Wouldn't want to sell anyway. Bent the reciever bar. Put a solid one in. Would take a heck of a lot to bend it now


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1911695 said:


> I think he meant Novak didn't say the word sbow so it shouldn't stop? I could be wrong


I'm all confused.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1911697 said:


> Figured that. Wouldn't want to sell anyway. Bent the reciever bar. Put a solid one in. Would take a heck of a lot to bend it now


How'd you do that?


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1911692 said:


> You remember yedterday when i said if nws posts about a negative tilt
> we'd get some......
> And we'd see large flakes
> 
> But the cutoff got broke, which is only by 10 miles


What's your take on the rest of the evening?


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1911696 said:


> Yup. Bring it!


He just said could see lighting, didnt say anything about thunder snow.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1911698 said:


> I'm all confused.


Yep pretty much


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1911701 said:


> What's your take on the rest of the evening?


Im thinking another 1-2 wcco has tou guys with the most snow already in the 1-3 category


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1911697 said:


> Figured that. Wouldn't want to sell anyway. Bent the reciever bar. Put a solid one in. Would take a heck of a lot to bend it now


Good deal. ...


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1911702 said:


> He just said could see lighting, didnt say anything about thunder snow.


Watch the video....


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1911703 said:


> Yep pretty much


Novak Weather

47 minutes ago*·*

Don't be surprised if you see a flash of lightning with the SNOW later tonight in so. MN/WI.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1911707 said:


> Watch the video....


Oooo didnt see a video just his post about lightning


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1911708 said:


> Novak Weather
> 
> 47 minutes ago*·*
> 
> Don't be surprised if you see a flash of lightning with the SNOW later tonight in so. MN/WI.


Video..........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Why does he put "snow" in all caps?...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Quality, your snow will be the snow building in Nebraska.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1911713 said:


> Quality, your snow will be the snow building in Nebraska.


Yea i think it might slide a little south of me though. At this time


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1911712 said:


> Why does he put "snow" in all caps?...


Idk so people get excited and read the post lol


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1911713 said:


> Quality, your snow will be the snow building in Nebraska.


So the snow in NEB is running right at me and you?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1911715 said:


> Idk so people get excited and read the post lol


Could be....


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1911657 said:


> Dough, check out this radar
> 
> http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/uppermissvly_lite_loop.php


Got up to get a drink... That radar tells me I wont be making any money...;-)


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1911712 said:


> Why does he put "snow" in all caps?...


Probably because it's actually snow this time. Usually he says snow it's rain


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1911716 said:


> So the snow in NEB is running right at me and you?


I THINK that's the snow that should put the 2-4" SE of the cities that no one is backing off of.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1911719 said:


> Probably because it's actually snow this time. Usually he says snow it's rain


This..... He's emphasizing no rain mixed in.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1911716 said:


> So the snow in NEB is running right at me and you?


I have enough to go out.

That snow can slide SE of the cities, so at 3 am it's done up here.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1911722 said:


> I have enough to go out.
> 
> That snow can slide SE of the cities, so at 3 am it's done up here.


I'm just about enough to go out.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1911722 said:


> I have enough to go out.
> 
> That snow can slide SE of the cities, so at 3 am it's done up here.


That would be awesome, we're starting at 2


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1911720 said:


> I THINK that's the snow that should put the 2-4" SE of the cities that no one is backing off of.


This...I hope is true. Make it so #22


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1911722 said:


> I have enough to go out.
> 
> That snow can slide SE of the cities, so at 3 am it's done up here.


1" here now, barley snowing at this point....... hope we only et 1/2" more and I am good


----------



## qualitycut

How much you guys got ?


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1911728 said:


> 1" here now, barley snowing at this point....... hope we only et 1/2" more and I am good


It looks like your in for a few more inches tonight.


----------



## unit28

Yeah the one i said to watch hours ago
Neb will fill in @south metro
Still think the heavies by 3am
At least 3" there


Looks to stop by 6


----------



## Doughboy12

Wife said it started snowing about 15 minutes ago, again.


----------



## banonea

Wife got me a new coffee cup.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1911719 said:


> Probably because it's actually snow this time. Usually he says snow it's rain


I've noticed it for a while, not just this storm.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1911730 said:


> It looks like your in for a few more inches tonight.


He likes pain!...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Watching Mega Tsunami on National Geographic. Forgot how amazing the last ones were.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1911733 said:


> Wife got me a new coffee cup.....


You can recycle!! Drink it, then pee back in it.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1911730 said:


> It looks like your in for a few more inches tonight.


I was wishing not, got plenty of shovelers, but 1 of my drivers is MIA. the guy that the sander fell out of the truck on has not got back to me. he is a good friend so not thinking he quit, I think he is in the cities for xmas, but it would be nice to get a call.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like the north radar is filling in on the south side now.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1911732 said:


> Wife said it started snowing about 15 minutes ago, again.


Been snowing lightly here all night but haven't added to the half inch in 3 hours


----------



## SnowGuy73

Rate it's snowing now I won't have 4" by new years.


----------



## qualitycut

Plows are out in full force here. Half in still


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1911725 said:


> That would be awesome, we're starting at 2


2 is a bit early or is it ending sooner ???


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1911733 said:


> Wife got me a new coffee cup.....


Enjoy the brown water!


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1911736 said:


> Watching Mega Tsunami on National Geographic. Forgot how amazing the last ones were.


Many people didn't realize what they were looking at as it moved toward shore. By the time they did figure it out it was too late for thousands of them.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My forecast now says mainly before 5 am.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1911746 said:


> Many people didn't realize what they were looking at as it moved toward shore. By the time they did figure it out it was too late for thousands of them.


Right. It's amazing watching all the camera angles. Then after the first one or two, people were walking around, then more hit.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You got any snow out of this yet coach?


----------



## NorthernProServ

GFS is up already for next Friday.....maybe a repeat of tonight?


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1911750 said:


> GFS is up already for next Friday.....maybe a repeat of tonight?


Nope.......


----------



## qualitycut

Now my radar is being goofy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1911750 said:


> GFS is up already for next Friday.....maybe a repeat of tonight?


How about we worry about tonight first???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1911752 said:


> Now my radar is being goofy


What I've been dealing with allnight.

Even on the laptop.

Have to reload it 3-4 times.

I think I'm gonna go out and scrape down my stuff that opens at 3 am.

Won't have that much then when they get to work.

Looks like the majority of the heavy stuff is in Souix Falls, on the way to me, CB, Polaris.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1911754 said:


> What I've been dealing with allnight.
> 
> Even on the laptop.
> 
> Have to reload it 3-4 times.
> 
> I think I'm gonna go out and scrape down my stuff that opens at 3 am.
> 
> Won't have that much then when they get to work.
> 
> Looks like the majority of the heavy stuff is in Souix Falls, on the way to me, CB, Polaris.


It appear that way. Really fine snow here now.

What the heck opens at 3am?


----------



## IDST

1.75" here
small flakes coming down sideways


----------



## qualitycut

I wish i could fall asleep when its supposed to snow. Instead look at the radar all dang night


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1911759 said:


> I wish i could fall asleep when its supposed to snow. Instead look at the radar all dang night


That's where I am...... Sucks.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1911759 said:


> I wish i could fall asleep when its supposed to snow. Instead look at the radar all dang night


Yep i have the same problem


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1911762 said:


> Yep i have the same problem


Yea trying to come up with ways its going to miss me lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1911755 said:


> It appear that way. Really fine snow here now.
> 
> What the heck opens at 3am?


I plow the Premier Pontoon factory in Wyoming now. They went to (3) 12 hour shifts, with 1/2 working M,T,W... 1/2 working Th,F,S.

They start at 5, but it takes 2 hours to plow.

If I wait until 3, that puts everyone behind for everything else.

I'll start it at 1, then should be close to done when guys get here @ 2:30.

That's about when the heavy band should be getting here it looks like.

Looks like it's moving pretty quick.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1911764 said:


> I plow the Premier Pontoon factory in Wyoming now. They went to (3) 12 hour shifts, with 1/2 working M,T,W... 1/2 working Th,F,S.
> 
> They start at 5, but it takes 2 hours to plow.
> 
> If I wait until 3, that puts everyone behind for everything else.
> 
> I'll start it at 1, then should be close to done when guys get here @ 2:30.
> 
> That's about when the heavy band should be getting here it looks like.
> 
> Looks like it's moving pretty quick.


So you would need to plow it twice?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1911764 said:


> I plow the Premier Pontoon factory in Wyoming now. They went to (3) 12 hour shifts, with 1/2 working M,T,W... 1/2 working Th,F,S.
> 
> They start at 5, but it takes 2 hours to plow.
> 
> If I wait until 3, that puts everyone behind for everything else.
> 
> I'll start it at 1, then should be close to done when guys get here @ 2:30.
> 
> That's about when the heavy band should be getting here it looks like.
> 
> Looks like it's moving pretty quick.


That must be your closest account to home then huh


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1911763 said:


> Yea trying to come up with ways its going to miss me lol


You should give up hope on that one


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1911765 said:


> So you would need to plow it twice?


Probably. Probably will end up plowing most things twice, unless that Willmar snow REALLY speeds up.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1911767 said:


> You should give up hope on that one


The stuff out west has green north and south so could get lucky and those split me. Thats how it looks right now anyway


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1911768 said:


> Probably. Probably will end up plowing most things twice, unless that Willmar snow REALLY speeds up.


Crappy. .......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1911770 said:


> Crappy. .......


Pretty much...... MIGHT get lucky where there's only an inch that gets packed down through the day.

Trying to decide if I want to run with the spreader, or just salt later.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1911769 said:


> The stuff out west has green north and south so could get lucky and those split me. Thats how it looks right now anyway


Keep dreaming and hook up the plow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

About 1.25" here.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1911776 said:


> Keep dreaming and hook up the plow


Hooked up already. Half inch maybe and no accumulation since 8


----------



## banonea

Beat xmas present the wife got me.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## Polarismalibu

Carful your going to make that Chevy stuck


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1911753 said:


> How about we worry about tonight first???


Haha good point......2.5" here


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;1911785 said:


> Haha good point......2.5" here


Seriously?????


----------



## NorthernProServ

Yep measured in road


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Not even snowing here right now.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Opps not sure why that is sideways


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;1911788 said:


> Yep measured in road


Now I gotta go look here


----------



## BossPlow614

Is it still snowing? Haven't gotten off the couch in a while. According to radar it will be snowing for white a while though.


----------



## NorthernProServ

BossPlow614;1911794 said:


> Is it still snowing? Haven't gotten off the couch in a while. According to radar it will be snowing for white a while though.


Yes, it is here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This last surge just SW of Minneapolis will be the biggest amount.

The rest is all light blue and just flurries. This thing is picking up speed.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Quality MIGHT get hit by the stuff still in NE/IA but that should be the SE MN snow.


----------



## Polarismalibu

She's coming down good now wow!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Just under 3" here on the driveway


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;1911798 said:


> She's coming down good now wow!!


Same here !!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We're pushing 2" here now.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1911801 said:


> We're pushing 2" here now.


I don't think the heavy stuff is to you yet


----------



## NorthernProServ

Radar has really filled in.


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;1911803 said:


> Radar has really filled in.


I think you and I will be in higher totals it seems.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;1911804 said:


> I think you and I will be in higher totals it seems.


It sure looks like it. About ready to head out here. I think 6" is very realistic.

CB, you plowing yet ?


----------



## PremierL&L

Got a little over 3 and 1/4


----------



## BossPlow614

Polarismalibu;1911804 said:


> I think you and I will be in higher totals it seems.


As will I. Everyone else must be in bed.


----------



## starspangled6.0

Any idea when it's going to wrap up?


----------



## Polarismalibu

starspangled6.0;1911808 said:


> Any idea when it's going to wrap up?


7-8am but it's going to be light after these heavy bands move threw


----------



## starspangled6.0

Roger that. Probably will activate operations at 3:30... If we remember how to shovel. Been over a month since the last storm!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The heavier stuff has made it over here. Headed home to get the trucks and tractors fired up for the guys.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Another huge blob just developed by Willmar / Marshall.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1911812 said:


> Another huge blob just developed by Willmar / Marshall.


Yeah I think the forecast is low on totals this time


----------



## PremierL&L

Headed out good luck to everyone!


----------



## NorthernProServ

PremierL&L;1911814 said:


> Headed out good luck to everyone!


Roger that !!


----------



## Green Grass

BossPlow614;1911807 said:


> As will I. Everyone else must be in bed.


Just got out of bed.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;1911809 said:


> 7-8am but it's going to be light after these heavy bands move threw


I hope it goes until at least then, we all will look better vs if it stopped at 6am and was sunny by 8am.


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;1911817 said:


> I hope it goes until at least then, we all will look better vs if it stopped at 6am and was sunny by 8am.


8 or 9 would be perfect


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

2.75" here


----------



## cbservicesllc

2" in NE Maple Grove a half hour ago and 3" in Dayton just now


----------



## Polarismalibu

Almost to 4" here.


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1911807 said:


> As will I. Everyone else must be in bed.


I'm at about 2.5". Done by 5?????


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1911805 said:


> It sure looks like it. About ready to head out here. I think 6" is very realistic.
> 
> CB, you plowing yet ?


Starting now, back to light flakes in Dayton


----------



## Polarismalibu

Almost looks to be drifting south?? I think I'm on the edhe almost already


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1911822 said:


> I'm at about 2.5". Done by 5?????


That would be nice! 
Heading out at about 4, maybe earlier though. No sleep won't exactly make tonight/today fun. Glad I took a nap this afternoon.


----------



## Green Grass

It's not snowing out here.


----------



## TKLAWN

Polarismalibu;1911824 said:


> Almost looks to be drifting south?? I think I'm on the edhe almost already


I think your right.

There is something moving southeast in North Dakota that must be pushing it that way.

3.5 here,headed out.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1911826 said:


> It's not snowing out here.


it drifted to the south of 12


----------



## BossPlow614

Polarismalibu;1911824 said:


> Almost looks to be drifting south?? I think I'm on the edhe almost already


It looks like it could be. That would be nice to get most things done before they open. 
What radar are you using?


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1911829 said:


> It looks like it could be. That would be nice to get most things done before they open.
> What radar are you using?


That was the NOAA


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1911747 said:


> My forecast now says mainly before 5 am.


Hmmmmm

Said the heavies would be here at 3
Where we at now


----------



## BossPlow614

Polarismalibu;1911830 said:


> That was the NOAA


Now that I opened up theirs (was on WCCO's before) I see that it's really sinking south. Might head out soon.


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1911832 said:


> Now that I opened up theirs (was on WCCO's before) I see that it's really sinking south. Might head out soon.


I'm going out at 4. If that radar is right it wi be done by then here


----------



## SSS Inc.

If that green holds together nws should have listened to me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1911822 said:


> I'm at about 2.5". Done by 5?????


Close........


----------



## 1997chevy

Not a damn thing up by me


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Call it 2" in St. Paul


----------



## MNPLOWCO

2.9" on garbage cans and 2.9" on the hard. Still coming down.
I'll be heading out in 1/2 hour (3:30 or so.) Feels pretty wet/heavy/Damp.


----------



## qualitycut

1.5 here, measured multiple places and measured 1-1.5


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1911839 said:


> 1.5 here, measured multiple places and measured 1-1.5


Told ya.........it went/is going north.


----------



## unit28

Not much happening past redwfalls
But that blob is loaded

Going south ?


----------



## Ranger620

Ok tons of fun. Anyone wanna help for a couple of hours?? One of my main guys asked if he could go up to red fishing I said not a problem we'll make it through on a saturday with out him not a big deal so I am short one guy. Skid guy texts me at 1:30 am (told him on the phone at 9pm 4 am start) yea I have to go to jail today I cant make it WTF?


----------



## NorthernProServ

Has to be close to 1" per hour in golden Valley.


----------



## SnowGuy73

26° breezy moderate snow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Big flakes here.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1911842 said:


> Ok tons of fun. Anyone wanna help for a couple of hours?? One of my main guys asked if he could go up to red fishing I said not a problem we'll make it through on a saturday with out him not a big deal so I am short one guy. Skid guy texts me at 1:30 am (told him on the phone at 9pm 4 am start) yea I have to go to jail today I cant make it WTF?


I might be able to help you on your Rogers site. I'll see if everyone actually shows up or not.


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;1911845 said:


> Big flakes here.


I know right.....
Looked at anotjer radar might be back building
near Huron


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1911846 said:


> I might be able to help you on your Rogers site. I'll see if everyone actually shows up or not.


Sure let me know headed out. I'll send ya a pm with #


----------



## SnowGuy73

Measured 2.25" on the garbage can here.


----------



## Ranger620

Dusting in clearwater according to my brother


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1911849 said:


> Measured 2.25" on the garbage can here.


Shouldn't you be sleeping?


----------



## cbservicesllc

3" in Osseo... is the blob coming here or going South... sure looks like it might hit Maple Grove and SE...


----------



## BossPlow614

Ranger620;1911842 said:


> Ok tons of fun. Anyone wanna help for a couple of hours?? One of my main guys asked if he could go up to red fishing I said not a problem we'll make it through on a saturday with out him not a big deal so I am short one guy. Skid guy texts me at 1:30 am (told him on the phone at 9pm 4 am start) yea I have to go to jail today I cant make it WTF?


His name isn't Jason by any chance is it? Haha. Sounds like what one of my guys did this summer AND fall.


----------



## qualitycut

Can stop any time now


----------



## hansenslawncare

between 1.5 and 1.75 inches in Woodbury, light snow still falling.


----------



## qualitycut

hansenslawncare;1911856 said:


> between 1.5 and 1.75 inches in Woodbury, light snow still falling.


Same here sucks either wanted 1 or 2 hate this in between crap


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That's one heck of a band setting up to hit the cities.


----------



## Ranger620

BossPlow614;1911854 said:


> His name isn't Jason by any chance is it? Haha. Sounds like what one of my guys did this summer AND fall.


 Nope not Jason. Going to be a rough morning


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1911859 said:


> That's one heck of a band setting up to hit the cities.


It dumping hard by lake Harriet. Almost 4". Stuff I plowed an hour ago has over an inch already.


----------



## hansenslawncare

qualitycut;1911858 said:


> Same here sucks either wanted 1 or 2 hate this in between crap


Still a little bet left on radar; i'm sure we'll get close enough to the 2" mark. Either way we're heading out at 5 for commercials and then resi's afterwards...


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1911859 said:


> That's one heck of a band setting up to hit the cities.


Radar says im in it and its not very impressive


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1911863 said:


> Radar says im in it and its not very impressive


you're not in the heavy stuff yet give it a half hour and I bet by the time it's done you pick up 2 more inches


----------



## hansenslawncare

What time we thinking to be wrapped up here? East metro?


----------



## SSS Inc.

anyone else having traction issues slippery as heck under the snow


----------



## hansenslawncare

haven't been out yet man...going out in 40 minutes.


----------



## qualitycut

Bare spots in my lot


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1911859 said:


> That's one heck of a band setting up to hit the cities.


Snowing the heaviest it has all night here


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1911733 said:


> Wife got me a new coffee cup.....


Is she telling you you have a potty mouth?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1911866 said:


> anyone else having traction issues slippery as heck under the snow


I thought someone cut all the tread off my tires.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;1911866 said:


> anyone else having traction issues slippery as heck under the snow


Yes, very slick.....plowing extra slow


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1911866 said:


> anyone else having traction issues slippery as heck under the snow


Yes I am. Pulling a skid too.


----------



## NorthernProServ

4"~ 4.5" here, snowing like a b****.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I wonder how long this band going to sit on top of the Metra doesn't look like it's moving.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

3" in St. Paul now


----------



## cbservicesllc

Of course the radar is down... why wouldn't it be...


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1911866 said:


> anyone else having traction issues slippery as heck under the snow


Yes sir... bout fell on my butt shoveling too


----------



## Doughboy12

County just went by. A single and he was pushing, wing out and scraper down. I assume salter spinning too but couldn't tell.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1911864 said:


> you're not in the heavy stuff yet give it a half hour and I bet by the time it's done you pick up 2 more inches


That may be pushing it.


----------



## NorthernProServ

I am surprised we are actually not in a warning


----------



## BossPlow614

3.5" & still coming down heavy in Ramsey. Probably a half inch in the last 40 min also.


----------



## Doughboy12

Starting to blow here now.


----------



## qualitycut

Finally measured 2 inches in a drift


----------



## Green Grass

About 4.5 on the west side of Lake Minnetonka.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1911880 said:


> That may be pushing it.


It looked like you were in a lighter pocket. Bloomington its really coming down. Figure it will pick up for you soon.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1911886 said:


> It looked like you were in a lighter pocket. Bloomington its really coming down. Figure it will pick up for you soon.


It jumped me


----------



## qualitycut

Of course city plows last night at .5in now no where to be seen.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Starting to lighten up finally


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1911875 said:


> I wonder how long this band going to sit on top of the Metra doesn't look like it's moving.


Is moving out quick now
The stuff in the sw corner is falling apart

attm


----------



## Green Grass

Well through everything once. Time for a nap


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1911892 said:


> Well through everything once. Time for a nap


Dang....didn't you just wake up an hour ago????


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1911894 said:


> Dang....didn't you just wake up an hour ago????


Haha that's what i thought


----------



## andersman02

Quality if your not out, sa on cliff and 77 had 2.75" in non plowed areas


----------



## andersman02

Guys coming in at 630 for our resi, only 1 comm has to be done by 9 =)


----------



## unit28

unit28;1911890 said:


> Is moving out quick now
> The stuff in the sw corner is falling apart
> 
> attm


.
Unless

The stuff coming u through Missouri 
catches up and rotates in


----------



## unit28

...............uhh yhhteay


----------



## qualitycut

Down a wing on the plow. Wants to move though


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1911894 said:


> Dang....didn't you just wake up an hour ago????


Went out at 2. Wife has to leave for work at 6 so I get two kids for the rest of the day and hockey practice


----------



## ringahding1

Guys are all out hitting everything. Commercials & Rezis...3 or 4" here...I am about to head out in about 15


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1911904 said:


> Down a wing on the plow. Wants to move though


What happened?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1911905 said:


> Went out at 2. Wife has to leave for work at 6 so I get two kids for the rest of the day and hockey practice


I thought you said you woke up at about 330. Must have been kidding.


----------



## unit28

Wonder what the odds are
of getting two hookers 
from Texas in one night


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1911909 said:


> Wonder what the odds are
> of getting two hookers
> from Texas in one night


Uh oh!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1911907 said:


> What happened?


Idk its all the way out and i can push in and pull out by hand about 6 inches sometimes it wants to move to scoop but wont


----------



## qualitycut

Ram must have came off the wing cafe


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1911910 said:


> Uh oh!!!!!!!!!


Doubt it but thought this looks interesting

http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/


----------



## OC&D

I'm awake. Is it done yet? NWS radar is all cafed up on my phone.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1911912 said:


> Ram must have came off the wing cafe


I was gonna say no way you can slide by hand. Try to get it in all the way and keep plowing. That's really strange unless you hit something and broke the tabs on the wing.


----------



## Greenery

Just under 5" in Medina


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

unit28;1911909 said:


> Wonder what the odds are
> of getting two hookers
> from Texas in one night


I guess it depends on how much you are will in to spend


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1911918 said:


> I was gonna say no way you can slide by hand. Try to get it in all the way and keep plowing. That's really strange unless you hit something and broke the tabs on the wing.


Grab my buddys brand new blizzard


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1911918 said:


> I was gonna say no way you can slide by hand. Try to get it in all the way and keep plowing. That's really strange unless you hit something and broke the tabs on the wing.


How do you get into it


----------



## CityGuy

And breakfast.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1911926 said:


> How do you get into it


I can walk you through it once you get to fixing. Pretty easy really.


----------



## CityGuy

5-5.5 in the city of.

Can't tell for sure if it's drifting or not.


----------



## CityGuy

Sounds like it is going to be done in an hour or 2.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light snow here still.


----------



## SnowGuy73

3.5 maybe 4" here.


----------



## mnlefty

Pretty dead in here... almost like everyone's out working or something.

No snow up here in the Battle Lake area, no fish either.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Lwnmwr, that you about 2 blocks down little canada rd


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1911967 said:


> Lwnmwr, that you about 2 blocks down little canada rd


My guy, yeah......

I'll be down there salting once he's done.

Only had 2 complaint calls so far, wondering where we were.


----------



## Bill1090

Got about 1.5" here. Less to the south. No plowing for me.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1911969 said:


> My guy, yeah......
> 
> I'll be down there salting once he's done.
> 
> Only had 2 complaint calls so far, wondering where we were.


Well yeah, "it snowed last night "


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Complaints were townhomes. Not even commercial.

Commercial is all done......that's open.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Well I'm off to hockey. Officially measured 5.2" on my rink. About 4.25" by airport. That 2 miles made a big difference last night, it will be interesting to see their total. 

I have pics to prove my rink total!!!!!!!


----------



## Camden

We didn't get anything up here. Bummer. 

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1912004 said:


> We didn't get anything up here. Bummer.
> 
> Stay safe everyone.


Sounds like had you staged down here you could a made it worth your while.

So far 1 buddy took out a bumper / rear quarter panel.

Another buddy more or less took out the whole right side of his truck.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1912005 said:


> Sounds like had you staged down here you could a made it worth your while.
> 
> So far 1 buddy took out a bumper / rear quarter panel.
> 
> Another buddy more or less took out the whole right side of his truck.


Neither plowing for me........


----------



## Doughboy12

Quality,
Thanks for letting me get out. 
By the way culdisacs suck ass... More so with islands.
Now to bed to get rid of this cold!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well no shows, broken crap and I feel like complete crap and still have townhomes to do. It has been miserable


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1912014 said:


> Well no shows, broken crap and I feel like complete crap and still have townhomes to do. It has been miserable


If you weren't so far away or I didn't feel like crap I would offer.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Snow. 1 Transmission. 0


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1912014 said:


> Well no shows, broken crap and I feel like complete crap and still have townhomes to do. It has been miserable


See not sure why people want snow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1912021 said:


> See not sure why people want snow.


I love snow! Only one blown hose so far. Not mine though.


----------



## unit28

Sorry to hear the troubles.......


----------



## Green Grass

Is there anyone who doesn't feel like crap?


----------



## NorthernProServ

Plow down !!!!! Switched trucks and the plow works, so I know it's the truck side....the 3 fuses that I can see are good....I think it's a relay or solenoid .....Anybody happen to have one for a boss v ??


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;1912014 said:


> Well no shows, broken crap and I feel like complete crap and still have townhomes to do. It has been miserable


Add me to the list

Cafe !!!!


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1912021 said:


> See not sure why people want snow.


I still want it to snow. Every third day until May*.

*As long as it's not wet and heavy.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1912034 said:


> Is there anyone who doesn't feel like crap?


I'm starting to wonder what's going on, I feel great! I must be doomed this week.


----------



## Camden

NorthernProServ;1912036 said:


> Plow down !!!!! Switched trucks and the plow works, so I know it's the truck side....the 3 fuses that I can see are good....I think it's a relay or solenoid .....Anybody happen to have one for a boss v ??


Gotta love Boss plows  The only plow that's ever left me high and dry during a storm was a Boss.

Try spreading the connectors apart a little bit to get better connectivity. That's a common problem. And if you have any way of cleaning your connectors that'll help you even more. I used a tiny tube brush and that works perfectly.

Hope you get back up a rolling soon.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1912034 said:


> Is there anyone who doesn't feel like crap?


Remarkably me???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1912036 said:


> Plow down !!!!! Switched trucks and the plow works, so I know it's the truck side....the 3 fuses that I can see are good....I think it's a relay or solenoid .....Anybody happen to have one for a boss v ??


Crysteel is open another 20 minutes.

Plow World or CountrySide should be open.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1912023 said:


> I love snow! Only one blown hose so far. Not mine though.


That sucks I would for my hose to be blown


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We are through everything that needs to be done except for 2 houses I personally do.

All salt is down, shovelers have one more school, plowers are on the second of 5 schools.

That'll be it until cleanups tonight (already did 1/2) and then plow the stuff that's not open til Monday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So far we've lost a belt for a blower and a windshield wiper.


----------



## SnowGuy73

That Sun sure has some power!


----------



## Ranger620

Anybody anybody in the North Metro need help I'm open


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;1912063 said:


> Anybody anybody in the North Metro need help I'm open


Wizard had trouble with some employees. If you have his info he could probably use a hand.


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1912063 said:


> Anybody anybody in the North Metro need help I'm open


I could always use a babysitter


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;1912066 said:


> I could always use a babysitter


Bring em over digss do a fine job babysitting lol


----------



## Drakeslayer

Coach, Here's a pic a wideout this morning.


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;1912065 said:


> Wizard had trouble with some employees. If you have his info he could probably use a hand.


I do not have his info maybe he'll check in


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Headed home for Christmas with the in-laws. 2-3 hour nap then 24 hours of cleanup / plowing.


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;1912070 said:


> Coach, Here's a pic a wideout this morning.


Holy smokes! What happened?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1912070 said:


> Coach, Here's a pic a wideout this morning.


That doesn't look good.


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;1912072 said:


> I do not have his info maybe he'll check in


I sent him a text about it. We'll see if he checks in.


----------



## qualitycut

Done with all my normal stuff thanks to dough now just some fir sale homes


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1912077 said:


> Holy smokes! What happened?


Looks like the pivot bar broke off the tower


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;1912084 said:


> Looks like the pivot bar broke off the tower


I believe there are pins on each side that hold it in place. I wonder if the pins broke or fell out.


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;1912070 said:


> Coach, Here's a pic a wideout this morning.


new quick detachable model


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1912084 said:


> Looks like the pivot bar broke off the tower


The bar looks intact. Wonder if the bolts came loose.


----------



## djagusch

Camden;1912077 said:


> Holy smokes! What happened?


Standard western durability!


----------



## Greenery

NorthernProServ;1912036 said:


> Plow down !!!!! Switched trucks and the plow works, so I know it's the truck side....the 3 fuses that I can see are good....I think it's a relay or solenoid .....Anybody happen to have one for a boss v ??


I will be up in plymouth in a bit and have a spare solenoid if needed.


----------



## Greenery

djagusch;1912089 said:


> Standard western durability!


Spreader works good. Thanks again.


----------



## Camden

djagusch;1912089 said:


> Standard western durability!


Ha! That's funny. I bet that Wideout in its current condition can still out-plow a fully functioning Boss.


----------



## Green Grass

djagusch;1912089 said:


> Standard western durability!


They are all as good as the person who maintains them.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1912099 said:


> They are all as good as the person who maintains them.


This..........


----------



## snowman55

We have had to rebuild every ultra mount after about 5 years. ****** pin design. Not a big deal but could be a real bad night if it goes that far. Take a look at the new 15' wideouts that is similar to how we refab them.


----------



## Green Grass

snowman55;1912113 said:


> We have had to rebuild every ultra mount after about 5 years. ****** pin design. Not a big deal but could be a real bad night if it goes that far. Take a look at the new 15' wideouts that is similar to how we refab them.


What do you have to do to them??


----------



## Green Grass

My dad was in Albertville today loading and said that they got maybe an inch


----------



## MNPLOWCO

That was a pain in the butt. Good lord, felt like I was in slow motion the whole time. This should have taken me 9 hours. I was 2 hours over. I can't
believe that one "wing" down on my XLS could slow me down that much.
Glad it's going in the shop on Monday for a free fix. Sheeesh. Pooped!
And yes...slick city.


----------



## PremierL&L

Drakeslayer;1912070 said:


> Coach, Here's a pic a wideout this morning.


Had that happen to mine this year on the first plow my guess is the pins that you have that cracked did not have the updated grease fittings for them so they rust in then crack not expensive to fix if they are not frozen in there but it's like $200 dollars total (off the top of my head) to update it so it doesn't happen again.


----------



## banonea

just getting done, talk about one s***** night, I will fill everybody in with details after I get some sleep.


----------



## banonea

snowman55;1912113 said:


> We have had to rebuild every ultra mount after about 5 years. ****** pin design. Not a big deal but could be a real bad night if it goes that far. Take a look at the new 15' wideouts that is similar to how we refab them.


I have replaced the center pivot pin on every single Western i oWn


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sheesh....where were all these stories last year when I was looking like the idiot all winter?????


----------



## PremierL&L

LwnmwrMan22;1912126 said:


> Sheesh....where were all these stories last year when I was looking like the idiot all winter?????


No stories from me today everyone got done with no breaks pretty productive just took a couple hours longer than I would have liked now it's


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;1912070 said:


> Coach, Here's a pic a wideout this morning.


I'm not an elite Western owner mind... but that doesn't look good


----------



## BossPlow614

Green Grass;1912118 said:


> My dad was in Albertville today loading and said that they got maybe an inch


Just south of there in St Michael had at least 3" last night.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Only thing I have is a caliper down... hung up... everything is done and salted except for our city and school lots since they always want us to wait till Sunday night for some reason...


----------



## Drakeslayer

Camden;1912077 said:


> Holy smokes! What happened?


The pins broke on the pivots bar. Thankfully it happened in a parking lot and not on the highway. That would have been a real mess. It's a bad design. I looked at the newer wideouts and it's easy to replace the pins. This plow is 3 years old and the pins are contained inside of square tubing. Not sure how they can be replaced or may have to buy a whole new pivot bar. That can wait till Monday. I will take some pics of what it looks like then.


----------



## Green Grass

BossPlow614;1912130 said:


> Just south of there in St Michael had at least 3" last night.


And he said Rogers had to have about 5". He said there was a distinct line


----------



## Green Grass

My biggest problem was my low washer fluid light came on and I feel like cafe!


----------



## BossPlow614

Green Grass;1912135 said:


> And he said Rogers had to have about 5". He said there was a distinct line


Now that makes more sense. That's a crazy cutoff!


----------



## snowman55

Drakeslayer;1912134 said:


> The pins broke on the pivots bar. Thankfully it happened in a parking lot and not on the highway. That would have been a real mess. It's a bad design. I looked at the newer wideouts and it's easy to replace the pins. This plow is 3 years old and the pins are contained inside of square tubing. Not sure how they can be replaced or may have to buy a whole new pivot bar. That can wait till Monday. I will take some pics of what it looks like then.


problem is the pins are held in by an adjustable arm and the welds from pin to arm just don't hold up. you get a little wear and the pins start moving and break way from the arm. we fix ours with about $10 in steal and $10 for new pins, and an hour in the shop. We have modified 10 ultras so far and have had 0 issues with them. only a few to go. glad they redesigned the 15'


----------



## snowman55

Western owners keep a close eye on these pins. they do fail but they give warning.


----------



## Green Grass

snowman55;1912141 said:


> Western owners keep a close eye on these pins. they do fail but they give warning.


I feel like I should look at this. Have any pics of how you fixed it?


----------



## qualitycut

Sss coming over for dinner doing a house on 15th and edge water


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1912146 said:


> Sss coming over for dinner doing a house on 15th and edge water


Make sure you bring your skates


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1912147 said:


> Make sure you bring your skates


Go stand in the middle of the rink and pee a hole in the ice yelling THIS IS MY HOUSE!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

24 spots to do / check by Monday at 4:30 am.


----------



## unit28

Green Grass;1912118 said:


> My dad was in Albertville today loading and said that they got maybe an inch


And went up from there
to Mora

Mora had a trace


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Whoa whoa whoa whoa........ Just realized it's almost 5 pm and it isn't pitch back out.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22;1912153 said:


> Whoa whoa whoa whoa........ Just realized it's almost 5 pm and it isn't pitch back out.


Same here. I got call for a "one off" and jumped in the truck and looked
at the clock and was amazed at what time it was. I think we get a tiny bit of light reflection off the new snow and that helps.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1912153 said:


> Whoa whoa whoa whoa........ Just realized it's almost 5 pm and it isn't pitch back out.


And i haven't had anything to eat yet.


----------



## qualitycut

MNPLOWCO;1912164 said:


> Same here. I got call for a "one off" and jumped in the truck and looked
> at the clock and was amazed at what time it was. I think we get a tiny bit of light reflection off the new snow and that helps.


And there was this weird orange glowing thing in the sky. Haven't seen that in a long time


----------



## qualitycut

This broken plow put a damper on me going up north tomorrow.


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;1912134 said:


> The pins broke on the pivots bar. Thankfully it happened in a parking lot and not on the highway. That would have been a real mess. It's a bad design. I looked at the newer wideouts and it's easy to replace the pins. This plow is 3 years old and the pins are contained inside of square tubing. Not sure how they can be replaced or may have to buy a whole new pivot bar. That can wait till Monday. I will take some pics of what it looks like then.


Yeah, those pins are easy enough to replace. It looks like you might have taken out a few hoses as well. Good luck getting back up and running.


----------



## Camden

Green Grass;1912145 said:


> I feel like I should look at this. Have any pics of how you fixed it?


If Snowman55 is referring to the same thing that I'm thinking of, the fix for me was to weld two pieces of rebar to the backside of the pins. It strengthened them enough so that they don't break.

The "warning" that was mentioned earlier is that you'll hear the plow creak and squeak when you go over bumps.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Quality mentioned it, and I too was surprised at how much melting was going on today.

After -20 all last winter, and nothing but clouds for the last 45 days, you forget how warm the sun feels even at 25°F.

Days are getting longer..........


----------



## snowman55

I would not replace pins without replacing the pivot bar. worn pivot bar will cause the pin flange/arm to break.
I will try to take a pic later when 1 of those trucks is in the shop.


----------



## qualitycut

5 guys or Culvers? Never been to 5 guys


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1912188 said:


> 5 guys or Culvers? Never been to 5 guys


Culver's. ..


----------



## qualitycut

Never mind going to try way back burger in woodbury


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Why don't you try Burger King in North Branch and plow this large unfrozen dirt lot for me???


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1912175 said:


> Quality mentioned it, and I too was surprised at how much melting was going on today.
> 
> After -20 all last winter, and nothing but clouds for the last 45 days, you forget how warm the sun feels even at 25°F.
> 
> Days are getting longer..........


This......


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1912175 said:


> Quality mentioned it, and I too was surprised at how much melting was going on today.
> 
> After -20 all last winter, and nothing but clouds for the last 45 days, you forget how warm the sun feels even at 25°F.
> 
> Days are getting longer..........


Other thing i noticed was the river of salt wasnt left behind today
Eas able to use much less witb the adiabetic heating


----------



## snowman55

the first pic is the new style. the pin (#10)goes thru 49 from the inside and is pined in place

2 nd pic is older style. pin #24 slides into the pivot bar, as pivot bar wears creates slop and the weld on the tab that holds the pin in breaks, allowing aframe to come detatched.

pivot bars are not cheap. we weld a pin into #9 and weld on large bushings on to #18, granted by doing so the plow is now truck model specific.

pics of our fix will be a while. time for an hour or two of shut eye then go inspect why it took soo long to complete routes today.


----------



## Green Grass

snowman55;1912200 said:


> View attachment 140874
> 
> the first pic is the new style. the pin (#10)goes thru 49 from the inside and is pined in place
> 
> 2 nd pic is older style. pin #24 slides into the pivot bar, as pivot bar wears creates slop and the weld on the tab that holds the pin in breaks, allowing aframe to come detatched.
> 
> pivot bars are not cheap. we weld a pin into #9 and weld on large bushings on to #18, granted by doing so the plow is now truck model specific.
> 
> pics of our fix will be a while. time for an hour or two of shut eye then go inspect why it took soo long to complete routes today.


Thanks for the info I will have to look at mine.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yuhas has 60% for Friday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Million dollar idea


V plow with an adjustment, so when you're plowing a dirt parking lot, you can tilt the blade back at the pivot point, so you could put the plow in scoop and have the tips of the blades up 3/4" and wouldn't constantly be catching the dirt.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

So the one truck lost reverse (4L80) and the auger on the salter broke. Should have the salter fixed tomorrow I hope. Nothing some grinding and a welder can't fix


----------



## Green Grass

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1912206 said:


> So the one truck lost reverse (4L80) and the auger on the salter broke. Should have the salter fixed tomorrow I hope. Nothing some grinding and a welder can't fix


You can have both those done tomorrow.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1912205 said:


> Million dollar idea
> 
> V plow with an adjustment, so when you're plowing a dirt parking lot, you can tilt the blade back at the pivot point, so you could put the plow in scoop and have the tips of the blades up 3/4" and wouldn't constantly be catching the dirt.


You can adjust it just not at the flip of a switch


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1912208 said:


> You can adjust it just not at the flip of a switch


I suppose though there isn't much call for plowing dirt, and those that do have a lot just run their shoes.

Be nice for running up onto sod though. Not much, just 1/4-1/2".


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1912209 said:


> I suppose though there isn't much call for plowing dirt, and those that do have a lot just run their shoes.
> 
> Be nice for running up onto sod though. Not much, just 1/4-1/2".


There is an adjustment on there


----------



## cbservicesllc

snowman55;1912200 said:


> View attachment 140874
> 
> the first pic is the new style. the pin (#10)goes thru 49 from the inside and is pined in place
> 
> 2 nd pic is older style. pin #24 slides into the pivot bar, as pivot bar wears creates slop and the weld on the tab that holds the pin in breaks, allowing aframe to come detatched.
> 
> pivot bars are not cheap. we weld a pin into #9 and weld on large bushings on to #18, granted by doing so the plow is now truck model specific.
> 
> pics of our fix will be a while. *time for an hour or two of shut eye then go inspect why it took soo long to complete routes today.*


Same problem here... sounds like lots of guys had the same... not sure if we're out of sync... if it was the ice underneath... or what


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1912205 said:


> Million dollar idea
> 
> V plow with an adjustment, so when you're plowing a dirt parking lot, you can tilt the blade back at the pivot point, so you could put the plow in scoop and have the tips of the blades up 3/4" and wouldn't constantly be catching the dirt.


Do you have the curb guards on yours? I plow some class 5 areas at some industrial places and I just tap "up" a couple times and it works pretty good... no shoes...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1912213 said:


> Same problem here... sounds like lots of guys had the same... not sure if we're out of sync... if it was the ice underneath... or what


The ice. Think of how many times you go back and forth on a lot. There were times I would try to stop and just slide.

100 times forward and back, an extra 6 seconds each time is an extra 10 minutes per lot. 15 lots and that's 2.5 hours.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1912215 said:


> Do you have the curb guards on yours? I plow some class 5 areas at some industrial places and I just tap "up" a couple times and it works pretty good... no shoes...


I do that on the flat ones. The one I just got done with has never been graded level, and it rolls and heaves.

My thought probably wouldn't work anyways at this place.

Some spots were so soft shoes would have just dug in.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Green Grass;1912207 said:


> You can have both those done tomorrow.


I'm not doing the tranny, older and wiser than I once was. Done my fair share of motors and trannys. Most of it's for fun though. Two buddies and I can pull a motor out of a C5/C6 in 22 minutes


----------



## mnlefty

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1912223 said:


> I'm not doing the tranny, older and wiser than I once was.


Are you saying you used to do trannys?
:laughing::laughing:

It was a softball lobbed up, I couldn't help it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

mnlefty;1912226 said:


> Are you saying you used to do trannys?
> :laughing::laughing:
> 
> It was a softball lobbed up, I couldn't help it.


Hey now, this is a family site


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1912216 said:


> The ice. Think of how many times you go back and forth on a lot. There were times I would try to stop and just slide.
> 
> 100 times forward and back, an extra 6 seconds each time is an extra 10 minutes per lot. 15 lots and that's 2.5 hours.


Thats some good math there... makes sense


----------



## SnowGuy73

About time for bed says I.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1912218 said:


> I do that on the flat ones. The one I just got done with has never been graded level, and it rolls and heaves.
> 
> My thought probably wouldn't work anyways at this place.
> 
> Some spots were so soft shoes would have just dug in.


Ahhh copy that...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1912236 said:


> Thats some good math there... makes sense


Throw in a heavier snowfall that wanted to trail off both sides, even when angled all the way right or left, which meant more cleanup of trails, and more slow stop and starts and you have quite a bit of extra time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Since most are 1/2 asleep here, look at the meteo, zoom in to Friday, but don't look at the totals.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Might haveta make a White Castle run later..... Keep myself awake from the smell.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1912257 said:


> Might haveta make a White Castle run later..... Keep myself awake from the smell.


the smell of you!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1912257 said:


> Might haveta make a White Castle run later..... Keep myself awake from the smell.


That's how you stay awake plowing? Fill the cab with cafe gas.

I'll stick with window down radio up


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Polarismalibu;1912234 said:


> Hey now, this is a family site


When are you guys hauling snow tonight? I'm spying on you


----------



## Ranger620

Not so happy with the wild right now. Need to get movin


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1912239 said:


> Throw in a heavier snowfall that wanted to trail off both sides, even when angled all the way right or left, which meant more cleanup of trails, and more slow stop and starts and you have quite a bit of extra time.


......Or the lack of hours in the past month. The guys took way too long today. Didn't ride them to hard because of the this. They need money also. payup:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;1912279 said:


> ......Or the lack of hours in the past month. The guys took way too long today. Didn't ride them to hard because of the this. They need money also. payup:


That too...out of a routine. For me I had some guys on account they aren't used to.


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;1912267 said:


> Not so happy with the wild right now. Need to get movin


Tough to watch our core players underperform game after game.

Curry has been very solid despite giving up three goals.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1912265 said:


> That's how you stay awake plowing? Fill the cab with cafe gas.
> 
> I'll stick with window down radio up


Wife loves it when I get home after 20-30 hours of cafeing my pants.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1912146 said:


> Sss coming over for dinner doing a house on 15th and edge water


You could have. 2 blocks from my house!


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;1912286 said:


> Tough to watch our core players underperform game after game.
> 
> Curry has been very solid despite giving up three goals.


Was just thinking the same thing. Give the guy some net time see what he can do


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1912283 said:


> That too...out of a routine. For me I had some guys on account they aren't used to.


Mine just went to jail. Lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1912295 said:


> Mine just went to jail. Lol


Two years ago I had an operator taken to jail in the middle of a storm for an outstanding warrant.


----------



## Camden

snowman55;1912200 said:


> View attachment 140874
> 
> the first pic is the new style. the pin (#10)goes thru 49 from the inside and is pined in place
> 
> 2 nd pic is older style. pin #24 slides into the pivot bar, as pivot bar wears creates slop and the weld on the tab that holds the pin in breaks, allowing aframe to come detatched.
> 
> pivot bars are not cheap. we weld a pin into #9 and weld on large bushings on to #18, granted by doing so the plow is now truck model specific.
> 
> pics of our fix will be a while. time for an hour or two of shut eye then go inspect why it took soo long to complete routes today.


Good info. So I was referring to something different apparently. I weld rebar to the backside of part #24 in the second pic. I've had trouble with the flat part of them splitting in half.

I've never encountered any trouble with what you're describing.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Camden;1912313 said:


> Good info. So I was referring to something different apparently. I weld rebar to the backside of part #24 in the second pic. I've had trouble with the flat part of them splitting in half.
> 
> I've never encountered any trouble with what you're describing.


#23 is what broke on the plow. Both of them.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oooohhhhhh.... That is one BIG storm next Friday WAY too close for comfort.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

White Castle ordered. Party Zone turned on. Seat heater on. LET'S PLAY!!!


----------



## Ranger620

Well I guess I should get some sleep. Dream about a wild win. Gotta salt in the am. Who was it that bet on a snowstorm before a wild win?? Lets not keep that going.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1912330 said:


> Oooohhhhhh.... That is one BIG storm next Friday WAY too close for comfort.


Alright, I bit... looks like it could turn into another panhandle hooker!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1912331 said:


> White Castle ordered. Party Zone turned on. Seat heater on. LET'S PLAY!!!


Sounds like a ticking time bomb


----------



## Drakeslayer

cbservicesllc;1912335 said:


> Alright, I bit... looks like it could turn into another panhandle hooker!


Or two!!!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hey now!!! d


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

4 sliders.....DEAD!
Large sack of fries....DEAD!
6 Chicken Rings.....DEAD!
.....Start the timer, how long until I wish I were dead????


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1912347 said:


> 4 sliders.....DEAD!
> Large sack of fries....DEAD!
> 6 Chicken Rings.....DEAD!
> .....Start the timer, how long until I wish I were dead????


Only 4 sliders??? I Would turn around and ask where are my other 6? On the serious my guess is 12:15 am give or take 20 minutes.


----------



## snowman55

snowman55;1912200 said:


> View attachment 140874
> 
> the first pic is the new style. the pin (#10)goes thru 49 from the inside and is pined in place
> 
> 2 nd pic is older style. pin #24 slides into the pivot bar, as pivot bar wears creates slop and the weld on the tab that holds the pin in breaks, allowing aframe to come detatched.
> 
> pivot bars are not cheap. we weld a pin into #9 and weld on large bushings on to #18, granted by doing so the plow is now truck model specific.
> 
> pics of our fix will be a while. time for an hour or two of shut eye then go inspect why it took soo long to complete routes today.


look at the pin this way- instead for holding a hockey stick with your hand wrapped around it hold it with your hand flat on top of the end of it. How hard would it be to take the stick away.

lesson for the wild right there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Geez.... Must be like 3 of us that aren't sleeping. Buncha losers.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1912342 said:


> Hey now!!! d


Ha... I see what ya did there...


----------



## Drakeslayer

Where is E?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;1912380 said:


> Where is E?


Easy-E???? DEAD!


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1912382 said:


> Easy-E???? DEAD!


Cafe=F***....


----------



## cbservicesllc

Another plane went missing in Asia now? I say something is up...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1912385 said:


> Another plane went missing in Asia now? I say something is up...


Was just reading that.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;1912380 said:


> Where is E?





Drakeslayer;1912383 said:


> Cafe=F***....


Huh?


----------



## banonea

PremierL&L;1912121 said:


> Had that happen to mine this year on the first plow my guess is the pins that you have that cracked did not have the updated grease fittings for them so they rust in then crack not expensive to fix if they are not frozen in there but it's like $200 dollars total (off the top of my head) to update it so it doesn't happen again.


before you put the new pins in make sure to weld them on the backside Western only welds on one side. I weld in mine on both sides ever since then I've never had one break


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;1912137 said:


> My biggest problem was my low washer fluid light came on and I feel like cafe!


Jerk........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sweet... Bano's up....story time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I enjoy these 3 minute cleanups.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1912376 said:


> Geez.... Must be like 3 of us that aren't sleeping. Buncha losers.


Im up, working on equipment that got broken today....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

12 of 26 sites left. Not even midnight yet. Might be nap time soon.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh oh.... That burp was a bit chunky.

Drake was of about 10 minutes.


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;1912385 said:


> Another plane went missing in Asia now? I say something is up...


Yes sir. I just told my wife the same thing. If it went missing from a different part of the world I'd be less skeptical but it's just too hard to overlook the fact they're from the same region.

Even if it would turn out to be terrorist activity, they would never be able to fly those planes into America. They'd have to target something in another country.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1912391 said:


> Sweet... Bano's up....story time.


well, we started out the night one driver down because he decided not to call or text me back. the new shoveling guy broad sided my next door neighbors car,lucky for him my neighbor is really cool, 50 bucks call it a wash. We get about two hours into it, 2 snow blowers and one shovel broken. The hose on the brand new RAM that we put on the V plow forgot to get tightened down, dumped all the fluid out of the plow. caught the edge of a curb, blew the hydraulic line on the other ram that I did not have to replace. one of the new wings that I just put on my plow got bent flat, not quite sure how that happened. then the top of the entire night, my brother was plowing at Carlos O'Kelly's and back over a fire hydrant snapped it right up at the ground. Thank God it did not start spewing water...... can't wait for the bill on that one.

and yes I will be posting pictures a little later. anybody talk me?


----------



## Camden

USA Today is reporting that they've found wreckage.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I let my neighbor plow his drive with one of my trucks.

Proceeded to plow across the road and push all the way down into the ditch with my diesel with the V. Now no traction since the plow is hung and the road is solid ice.

He calls me. I run over there to pull him out from where I was working. Get over there, he's not around. Hook up the strap, call him, he's in his house.

He comes back out, gets in the truck, I tighten the strap with my truck.....wait......wait...........wait.........finally I get out and ask what's up, and he's lost the key to the truck.it

Remember this is my dark gray truck sticking 1/2 way out in the road broadside, in the dark.


I tell him to start digging in the snow, when he finds the key to call and I'll pull him out. About an hour later I get a call. He had dropped the key in the snow in the ditch 

Lucky for him he found it.


----------



## Camden

^^^lol!!!^^^


----------



## MM&L

How do you post pics? I got an interesting one


----------



## Camden

MM&L;1912405 said:


> How do you post pics? I got an interesting one


Click the Reply button and go to the bottom on the screen where it says Manage Attachments. Click that, click Browse, find your pic, click upload, close the box, hit the submit button.


----------



## MM&L

Can I do it from phone?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1912406 said:


> Click the Reply button and go to the bottom on the screen where it says Manage Attachments. Click that, click Browse, find your pic, click upload, close the box, hit the submit button.


Uuuhhhhhh.... Not if he's on his phone.


----------



## MM&L

Computer illiterate. Truck almost went over 15ft wall


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1912402 said:


> USA Today is reporting that they've found wreckage.


That's good,and bad I guess.


----------



## MM&L

You guys will like this if I can figure out how post it


----------



## SnowGuy73

MM&L;1912409 said:


> Computer illiterate. Truck almost went over 15ft wall


----------



## Camden

MM&L;1912407 said:


> Can I do it from phone?


You sure can. Just not with the method I just described. I use Photobucket. Take your picture, find it in your gallery, click the share button, copy the image and paste it into the text box.



LwnmwrMan22;1912408 said:


> Uuuhhhhhh.... Not if he's on his phone.


See above.


----------



## Polarismalibu

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1912266 said:


> When are you guys hauling snow tonight? I'm spying on you


I think he is there now. Still got a couple lots to plow too


----------



## MM&L

I can text or email it to someone


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea;1912401 said:


> well, we started out the night one driver down because he decided not to call or text me back. the new shoveling guy broad sided my next door neighbors car,lucky for him my neighbor is really cool, 50 bucks call it a wash. We get about two hours into it, 2 snow blowers and one shovel broken. The hose on the brand new RAM that we put on the V plow forgot to get tightened down, dumped all the fluid out of the plow. caught the edge of a curb, blew the hydraulic line on the other ram that I did not have to replace. one of the new wings that I just put on my plow got bent flat, not quite sure how that happened. then the top of the entire night, my brother was plowing at Carlos O'Kelly's *and back over a fire hydrant snapped it right up at the ground. Thank God it did not start spewing water...... can't wait for the bill on that one.*
> 
> and yes I will be posting pictures a little later. anybody talk me?


1000 or less... They're made to break off and the valve is actually 6-8 feet underground


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

mm&l;1912416 said:


> i can text or email it to someone


.................


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If any lurkers here are operating around Hugo tonight, there is a HUGE sting going on right now on 14.

4 sheriffs, 3 highway patrol pulling looks like everyone over.


----------



## MM&L

I sent them


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MML's truck....


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1912421 said:


> MML's truck....


Holly cafe!!! I missed one hell of a story on pages I skipped


----------



## MM&L

It was a friend of mine. Not me


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## MM&L

Thanks lwmwr for the help.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Caf'n Fords....can't trust them.

Here's my buddies truck that took out the light pole today...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MM&L;1912425 said:


> Thanks lwmwr for the help.


No probs...what'd he do? Glare ice?


----------



## MM&L

Ya couldn't stop. 2 wreckers later he plowed with it


----------



## MM&L

I figured you guys would laugh as hard as I did


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That's what happened to my buddy. Started backing down a hill, locked his brakes and slid all the way down and the light pole broadsided him.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MM&L;1912429 said:


> I figured you guys would laugh as hard as I did


After I last winter, I just break into cold sweats when I see that stuff.


----------



## SnowGuy73

MM&L;1912429 said:


> I figured you guys would laugh as hard as I did


That sucks.

Spot looks familiar but I can't place it..


----------



## MM&L

He had warm shorts after. The rear tires were 6" of the ground


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bano... Djagusch took out a hydrant last summer, one of his guys.

He'll probably have some info on that for ya.


----------



## MM&L

Shady oak and valley view


----------



## MM&L

After $1200 towing bill he plowed the rest of the day


----------



## SnowGuy73

MM&L;1912436 said:


> Shady oak and valley view


Bingo!.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

MM&L;1912437 said:


> After $1200 towing bill he plowed the rest of the day


Damn!........


----------



## Camden

WOW! Those are crazy pics! Glad no one got hurt. 

I bet that guy's heart was beating through his chest when he realized he wasn't stopping.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MM&L;1912437 said:


> After $1200 towing bill he plowed the rest of the day


Ish.........


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1912435 said:


> Bano... Djagusch took out a hydrant last summer, one of his guys.
> 
> He'll probably have some info on that for ya.


Just to have a flange replaced was $400. It's more the labor not the parts.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Strange....plow for 15 minutes, now all the cops are gone. They had cars pulled over all over.

Now not even one sitting in a parking lot somewhere.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1912421 said:


> MML's truck....


Oh... dear...   :crying:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Found them.... Or they found me....oh oh...



Edit........two of them did a U-turn behind me, thought for sure I was being stopped, then they turned back around.


----------



## Camden

MM&L;1912437 said:


> After $1200 towing bill he plowed the rest of the day


At least he was able to keep going. He had to have damaged the underbelly of the truck though?


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1912445 said:


> Found them.... Or they found me....oh oh...m


Uh oh!

Texting while driving?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1912447 said:


> Uh oh!
> 
> Texting while driving?


I stop every 2 miles. HORRIBLE gas mileage.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Actually I'm at my next stop. #16 of 26 for the night.

A now closed bank, building is about 4 years old.

Someone didn't know what they were doing.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1912449 said:


> Actually I'm at my next stop. #16 of 26 for the night.
> 
> A now closed bank, building is about 4 years old.
> 
> Someone didn't know what they were doing.


You didn't put the dxt on your new truck?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1912450 said:


> You didn't put the dxt on your new truck?


I'm in my '13 tonight. Got some sidewalks I have to clear and the '14 has my pallet of salt / spreader on it. I needed a blower.

Plus I figure it's an opportunity to make sure everything is working right in this truck / plow combo. Got my Poly VXT tonight.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1912424 said:


>


Holy cafe!!!!!!!! That would be a bit scary!


----------



## banonea

has anybody heard anything about storm coming in on Monday


----------



## Polarismalibu

Eating Denny's then bouncing around in the skid is a bad idea talk about gut rot jeez


----------



## banonea

Here is the hydrant and wing damage





wing is fixed now. ..


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1912458 said:


> Here is the hydrant and wing damage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wing is fixed now. ..


Got to admit it would have been cool if the water spewed up. Also looks like your truck, sure you were not driving?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1912455 said:


> has anybody heard anything about storm coming in on Monday


Supposed to go way south. You have nothing on your meteogram.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1912461 said:


> Supposed to go way south. You have nothing on your meteogram.


Good, I think I may have fried the brain in the sander:angry::realmad::angry::realmad:


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1912330 said:


> Oooohhhhhh.... That is one BIG storm next Friday WAY too close for comfort.


Woah.......
Cut off at cr 22 again?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1912463 said:


> Woah.......
> Cut off at cr 22 again?


How about Hwy 97 this time?

Actually looks like two systems almost. One scooting across my area barely missing the cities on Friday, then the bigger one Saturday into Sunday.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Last few lots plowed all the others touched up and salted. 

Besides the blow lines earlier and the no show from a sub. 

If I wouldn't have felt like total crap a couple hours In it wouldn't have been a bad storm


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;1912203 said:


> Yuhas has 60% for Friday.


Hmmmmm.....
He was the only one at first,
who said tthat the last storm bares watching

we have a new name for him though 
Mr redundant


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1912464 said:


> How about Hwy 97 this time?
> 
> Actually looks like two systems almost. One scooting across my area barely missing the cities on Friday, then the bigger one Saturday into Sunday.


If that second panhandle hooker would have been 2-3 hrs earlier we wouldnt be so happy

attm


----------



## unit28

Need to check models js and at the 500mb for Fri


----------



## unit28

Wind chill temperatures near 25 below are expected monday night across
western minnesota and tuesday night across most of the outlook
area.







The next chance for light snow accumulations will come friday.


----------



## unit28

Drakeslayer;1912338 said:


> Or two!!!!!!!


When it phases with the northern system 
It could be one

Mind you it'll be like a db shtgun all at onc
if it does phse together


----------



## SnowGuy73

6° calm clouds.


----------



## BossPlow614

Those posts above by unit seem to be a language in & of itself.  how am I still awake right now. ..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm about to enter a pi$$ing match. Someone is getting some snow back where they don't want it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I left a windrow 50' x 2' x 2' across the other parking lot. But who am I kidding. I'm a professional. I'm on my way back to clean that up and I'll stop into the office on Monday.

I left some snow boogers behind so they know I wasn't pleased.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1912478 said:


> I left a windrow 50' x 2' x 2' across the other parking lot. But who am I kidding. I'm a professional. I'm on my way back to clean that up and I'll stop into the office on Monday.


But you felt good just for a bit and that helps right?

You bout done, like 28 hour later?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1912479 said:


> But you felt good just for a bit and that helps right?
> 
> You bout done, like 28 hour later?


Naw, 2 more schools and 2 indsutrial places left. Probably 10 hours if I do it myself. Pulling in the drive. Gonna go to bed for a while. See how I feel when I get up.


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea;1912458 said:


> Here is the hydrant and wing damage


Oh yeah... no problem, came off right at the right place


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1912475 said:


> I'm about to enter a pi$$ing match. Someone is getting some snow back where they don't want it.


I've had a couple of those this year... pisses me right off


----------



## CityGuy

Wow felt good to sleep.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1912494 said:


> Wow felt good to sleep.


You where home at like 3


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Jeez i was tired. Not much to report from me. Down a shoveler. Broke a shear bolt in a blower by hitting a movable curb that was hidden in the snow. Got pissed at some samalians.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1912497 said:


> You where home at like 3


And had been up since 5 friday morning.
Coulden't sleep friday night. Then got called at midnight to be in at 3.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1912099 said:


> They are all as good as the person who maintains them.


True........


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1912502 said:


> And had been up since 5 friday morning.
> Coulden't sleep friday night. Then got called at midnight to be in at 3.


Prepares you for the lifestyle once that kid pops out!


----------



## albhb3

is it sunday my days are all screwed up since Thursday and it damn chilly outside but the roads up to Cambridge/ Princeton were in great shape


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;1912511 said:


> Prepares you for the lifestyle once that kid pops out!


(Paul allen) NO!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1912511 said:


> Prepares you for the lifestyle once that kid pops out!


This......


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1912421 said:


> MML's truck....


Ummmm

Interesting place to park it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Barlow talking snow for new year's.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Maybe a couple inches Friday.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;1912527 said:


> Ummmm
> 
> Interesting place to park it.


Maybe he likes the view?


----------



## albhb3

that's an ohh **** moment he shoulda put it in v get the weight back some


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Haven't seen coming to America since before HD. Totally different movie in HD


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;1912530 said:


> Maybe a couple inches Friday.


I saw that we shall see


----------



## albhb3

Its official don't fly on planes around asia


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1912511 said:


> Prepares you for the lifestyle once that kid pops out!


For some reason today I am not looking forward to it.


----------



## snowman55

LwnmwrMan22;1912431 said:


> After I last winter, I just break into cold sweats when I see that stuff.


Last winter? This season just started. You forget about the Kubota already?


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1912532 said:


> Maybe he likes the view?


Could be.......


----------



## CityGuy

Hey bano 
How much did you guys get down there?


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;1912538 said:


> For some reason today I am not looking forward to it.


you and me both got a good 2 weeks of freedom left:salute:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;1912540 said:


> Could be.......


Or, he's sick of that ford!


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1912538 said:


> For some reason today I am not looking forward to it.


Ya, you'll have those moments.


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1912536 said:


> I saw that we shall see


Bring it!..


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1912494 said:


> Wow felt good to sleep.


Tough 12 hr shift?


----------



## PremierL&L

Plowing done full night sleep vikes at the bank lets go!


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1912549 said:


> Tough 12 hr shift?


More frustrating because I feel like azz. Coughing up crap, sore throat.

Plus I didn't get any seep.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1912331 said:


> White Castle ordered. Party Zone turned on. Seat heater on. LET'S PLAY!!!


Just remember farts aren't suppose to have lumps.


----------



## SnowGuy73

PremierL&L;1912550 said:


> Plowing done full night sleep vikes at the bank lets go!


Have a feeling Vikings lose.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1912552 said:


> More frustrating because I feel like azz. Coughing up crap, sore throat.
> 
> Plus I didn't get any seep.


This.

But no sleep the last two nights.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1912421 said:


> MML's truck....


Thank god for balast... Or counter weight. 
I can't keep it straight...;-)


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1912556 said:


> This.
> 
> But no sleep the last two nights.


The kids and I where in bed by 6:30 last night


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1912218 said:


> I do that on the flat ones. The one I just got done with has never been graded level, and it rolls and heaves.
> 
> My thought probably wouldn't work anyways at this place.
> 
> Some spots were so soft shoes would have just dug in.


You need some 1-1/2" pipe with a slit the length of it on your cutting edge for that lot. Weld a couple of tabs on it and strap it on.


----------



## Green Grass

Just went out and looked at my plow and both pins are bent. Guess I better order some new one's.


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;1912571 said:


> You need some 1-1/2" pipe with a slit the length of it on your cutting edge for that lot. Weld a couple of tabs on it and strap it on.


^^^This works good easy on and easy off. Get 1 1/2" galvanize pipe from menards and cut a slit in it weld two eye bolts to each end and strap it on. Plow lot and take it off. Cheap and easy


----------



## cbservicesllc

albhb3;1912534 said:


> that's an ohh **** moment he shoulda put it in v get the weight back some


He was probably too scared to move anything... I would have been!


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1912573 said:


> ^^^This works good easy on and easy off. Get 1 1/2" galvanize pipe from menards and cut a slit in it weld two eye bolts to each end and strap it on. Plow lot and take it off. Cheap and easy


Just thinking out loud but would schedule 80 pvc work? Slot it for cutting edge.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1912575 said:


> He was probably too scared to move anything... I would have been!


I wonder if the fence is holding the front?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1912572 said:


> Just went out and looked at my plow and both pins are bent. Guess I better order some new one's.


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1912570 said:


> The kids and I where in bed by 6:30 last night


I had plans similar to that.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1912578 said:


> I wonder if the fence is holding the front?


Think its an optical illusion


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;1912577 said:


> Just thinking out loud but would schedule 80 pvc work? Slot it for cutting edge.


Gets brittle when it gets cold. Couple bumps and it will shatter


----------



## Ranger620

Salt truck wont start :realmad: I think the starter went out. Good start to my morning


----------



## unit28

Ranger620;1912582 said:


> Gets brittle when it gets cold. Couple bumps and it will shatter


Scrape it on the ground couple times first

lol


----------



## unit28

Oh boy.......going to try and phase together

Will we talk thunder snow later?


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1912591 said:


> Oh boy.......going to try and phase together
> 
> Will we talk thunder snow later?


Hopefully not!


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1912591 said:


> Oh boy.......going to try and phase together
> 
> Will we talk thunder snow later?


Let's do!......


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1912585 said:


> Salt truck wont start :realmad: I think the starter went out. Good start to my morning


go back to bed!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1912591 said:


> Oh boy.......going to try and phase together
> 
> Will we talk thunder snow later?


Hopefully not here


----------



## Camden

What's so bad about thunder snow that makes you guys not want it?


----------



## Camden

Green Grass;1912572 said:


> Just went out and looked at my plow and both pins are bent. Guess I better order some new one's.


Good thing you spotted it now!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Thunder snow sucks.

2-3" per hour. wheeeeeee.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1912613 said:


> Thunder snow sucks.
> 
> 2-3" per hour. wheeeeeee.


I'm still not seeing a problem with it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1912617 said:


> I'm still not seeing a problem with it.


Me either.

Haha!


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;1912612 said:


> Good thing you spotted it now!


Snow Plow PLus has them so I will grab them tomorrow and fix it.


----------



## qualitycut

So out cleaning up so stuff today and this sucks my plow is basically a straight blade


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well I screwed that up.

Took a 2 hour nap in the truck. Took a shower, brushed the teeth, now I'm in bed wide awake.

I suppose I should go back to work, but I already called guys in.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1912577 said:


> Just thinking out loud but would schedule 80 pvc work? Slot it for cutting edge.


Too brittle when cold. Worth a try maybe but why?


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1912555 said:


> Have a feeling Vikings lose.


No, it's the vikes.

They will win, cause it's a completely meaningless game and then screw us on our draft pick.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1912623 said:


> So out cleaning up so stuff today and this sucks my plow is basically a straight blade


use the other truck.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1912623 said:


> So out cleaning up so stuff today and this sucks my plow is basically a straight blade


How did I do? Or maybe I don't want to know. 
Hard doing the first push. I didn't know where to put it most of the time.


----------



## Camden

Lawnmowerdude - The reason you saw all those cops last night was because there was a head-on crash that killed someone. Sad deal.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1912625 said:


> Well I screwed that up.
> 
> Took a 2 hour nap in the truck. Took a shower, brushed the teeth, now I'm in bed wide awake.
> 
> I suppose I should go back to work, but I already called guys in.


let the guys work and spend some time playing games with the kids.


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1912626 said:


> Too brittle when cold. Worth a try maybe but why?


Keep blade off gravel.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1912629 said:


> No, it's the vikes.
> 
> They will win, cause it's a completely meaningless game and then screw us on our draft pick.


Oh, good thinking.

I bet you're right.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak talking about Friday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1912632 said:


> Lawnmowerdude - The reason you saw all those cops last night was because there was a head-on crash that killed someone. Sad deal.


No, they were pulling people over all over Hugo. Remembwe when I said "oh oh"?

I was about 4 miles north of town when they turned around behind me, and they were heading back to town.

It was almost like they were doing a saturation looking for someone.

It was quite literally every car going east / west on 14 heading into Hugo when I was plowing.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;1912542 said:


> Hey bano
> How much did you guys get down there?


Between 2" and 5" depending on what side of town you were on


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1912642 said:


> No, they were pulling people over all over Hugo. Remembwe when I said "oh oh"?
> 
> I was about 4 miles north of town when they turned around behind me, and they were heading back to town.
> 
> It was almost like they were doing a saturation looking for someone.
> 
> It was quite literally every car going east / west on 14 heading into Hugo when I was plowing.


Forgot it was near Hugo. Accident happened in North Branch.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1912630 said:


> use the other truck.


Straight blade. Not bad one wing works so i just angle it that way a bit and can still kinda scoop


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1912478 said:


> I left a windrow 50' x 2' x 2' across the other parking lot. But who am I kidding. I'm a professional. I'm on my way back to clean that up and I'll stop into the office on Monday.
> 
> I left some snow boogers behind so they know I wasn't pleased.


my brother had a guy do that to him last year. Just got done cleaning the lot, he was in the other lot and pushed a big old pile of snow right into our lot right in front of my brother, looked right at him and smiled. My brother got out of his truck, went over and ask the guy what orifice of his body he wanted to have that snow put in if he did not go over and put it back where it belonged.... The guy move the snow pile


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1912631 said:


> How did I do? Or maybe I don't want to know.
> Hard doing the first push. I didn't know where to put it most of the time.


Never looked. No one called so must if done fine.


----------



## starspangled6.0

Got a brake locking up on one of the rigs... Glad it ain't snowing tomorrow.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1912637 said:


> Keep blade off gravel.


That's why I said use a pipe.
I assumed steel was the clear answer when I said "weld" tabs on to strap it to the mold boards.


----------



## unit28

Briefly... But areas across the nrn tier and then swd through the
plains should trend colder again with the combination of the front
pushing swd from canada thu onward and passage of the cntrl-ern
conus system later in the period. By next weekend sern temps
should trend above normal in the warm sector of this system.


----------



## starspangled6.0

I'm feeling another 6" on Friday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accumulation is already saying 2-4" for Friday.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1912646 said:


> Straight blade. Not bad one wing works so i just angle it that way a bit and can still kinda scoop


Oh I thought the other truck had a V


----------



## Doughboy12

starspangled6.0;1912666 said:


> I'm feeling another 6" on Friday.


Bring it......!


----------



## Doughboy12

Green Grass;1912668 said:


> Oh I thought the other truck had a V


His sub has a V..... ;-)


----------



## Green Grass

Doughboy12;1912670 said:


> His sub has a V..... ;-)


How was using your plow for the first time?


----------



## starspangled6.0

SnowGuy73;1912667 said:


> Accumulation is already saying 2-4" for Friday.


We're coming, we're coming!


----------



## SnowGuy73

starspangled6.0;1912676 said:


> We're coming, we're coming!


Yes we are.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Edina police give retiring K9 a touching send-off
http://kmsp.m0bl.net/r/226r6q

May you're retirement be filled with tennis balls to chase and chew on. Listen to the audio, sounds like the dispatcher starts to choke up at the end


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SnowGuy73;1912667 said:


> Accumulation is already saying 2-4" for Friday.


They have 2-4" for Thursday night to Saturday


----------



## qualitycut

Pin just came out of ram, should be back in action after a run to ace.


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1912692 said:


> They have 2-4" for Thursday night to Saturday


Who?...... that would be nice two plow on 4 inches


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1912696 said:


> Pin just came out of ram, should be back in action after a run to ace.


You're having a great stretch of luck!


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1912692 said:


> They have 2-4" for Thursday night to Saturday


Correct.....

Pretty much Friday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1912699 said:


> Who?...... that would be nice two plow on 4 inches


Accu..............


----------



## Doughboy12

Green Grass;1912675 said:


> How was using your plow for the first time?


Took a bit to get used to all the buttons and shift and lid and angle and scoop and and and. 
I had "fun" putting it to use and look forward to more...at this time...;-)
Just a lot more going on than the ATV plow. Sure do like staying warm while plowing.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1912700 said:


> You're having a great stretch of luck!


That was from yesterdays mishap, just finally got around to looking at it


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1912705 said:


> That was from yesterdays mishap, just finally got around to looking at it


I've been in bed or on the couch sleeping on and off since yesterday. I'm sure I sounded like cafe on the phone...it got worse!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Norv!.......


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;1912707 said:


> Norv!.......


Is there a game on???


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1912707 said:


> Norv!.......


Maybe not..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1912645 said:


> Forgot it was near Hugo. Accident happened in North Branch.


I saw that one, about 7 ish last night. I was around all the action.


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;1912709 said:


> Maybe not..


I'm watching world jr hockey.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SnowGuy73;1912701 said:


> Correct.....
> 
> Pretty much Friday.


It would be nice if that's all we get. Do some aisles and entrances during the day and clean it up early sat morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

These 4-6+" snowfalls at 3-6 am just suck. Too much work doing everything twice.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1912717 said:


> It would be nice if that's all we get. Do some aisles and entrances during the day and clean it up early sat morning.


I'm hoping unit is on to something with thunder snow.

and about a foot of snow!


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1912719 said:


> These 4-6+" snowfalls at 3-6 am just suck. Too much work doing everything twice.


^^^^This
I did get a new sub by accident so I', happy about that. If I cant find a new skid guy I can use these two guys.


----------



## Green Grass

wow this game is boring!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1912727 said:


> wow this game is boring!


Agreed... And I can't fall asleep either.


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;1912732 said:


> Agreed... And I can't fall asleep either.


Wife just got home. Now watching the game for her...I hate this cafe. Two teams who clearly don't want to win.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;1912735 said:


> Wife just got home. Now watching the game for her...I hate this cafe. Two teams who clearly don't know how to win.


Fixed it for you


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1912732 said:


> Agreed... And I can't fall asleep either.


I would be napping if I didn't have two kids and a plow to take apart.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1912598 said:


> Let's do!......


Yes, Lets do!



Camden;1912617 said:


> I'm still not seeing a problem with it.


I'm not either. Bring on the Thunder!.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1912727 said:


> wow this game is boring!


Wife just got home from taking in-laws to the airport, or I'd be headed back out to plow the two remaining industrial places.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1912611 said:


> What's so bad about thunder snow that makes you guys not want it?


For me its just the pressure I suppose... This year I'm not taking BS though so maybe it will be different... Nothing I hate more than 6 inches that comes down in 2 hours so I can only bill my resi's for 1 plow vs 2


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1912749 said:


> For me its just the pressure I suppose... This year I'm not taking BS though so maybe it will be different... Nothing I hate more than 6 inches that comes down in 2 hours so I can only bill my resi's for 1 plow vs 2


This.....

needs to be spread out so there are two billable pushes.


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;1912740 said:


> Fixed it for you


That works....thanks.


----------



## Camden

Green Grass;1912743 said:


> I would be napping if I didn't have two kids and a plow to take apart.


Take pics. I'd like to see how bad it is.


----------



## cbservicesllc

starspangled6.0;1912653 said:


> Got a brake locking up on one of the rigs... Glad it ain't snowing tomorrow.


Guess I'm not the only one...


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;1912749 said:


> For me its just the pressure I suppose... This year I'm not taking BS though so maybe it will be different... Nothing I hate more than 6 inches that comes down in 2 hours so I can only bill my resi's for 1 plow vs 2


I hear that. The pressure is tough sometimes. Weekend storms are pretty easy though as long as nothing breaks.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1912719 said:


> These 4-6+" snowfalls at 3-6 am just suck. Too much work doing everything twice.


See... I was fine with it actually... we had just as much snow as the first event and we started at 2AM... 14 hours later everyone was home... The first event we started at 8AM and went about 24 hours...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1912572 said:


> Just went out and looked at my plow and both pins are bent. Guess I better order some new one's.


I would put money on mine being bent too


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;1912756 said:


> Take pics. I'd like to see how bad it is.


will do probably won't take it apart till Tuesday.


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1912781 said:


> I would put money on mine being bent too


Don't think they are bent to bad but can see that the pivot bar is not straight. But I can't complain plow is on it's 6th season and all I have done is reinforced the tower.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1912784 said:


> Don't think they are bent to bad but can see that the pivot bar is not straight. But I can't complain plow is on it's 6th season and all I have done is reinforced the tower.


Mine is on it's 4th and I haven't been very gentle with it.

Broke a chain last year and a line this year that's it.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1912793 said:


> Mine is on it's 4th and I haven't been very gentle with it.
> 
> Broke a chain last year and a line this year that's it.


How did you break a chain?


----------



## unit28

THIS IS SOMETHING TO KEEP AN EYE 
ON...






ESPECIALLY ONCE THE PHASING OCCURS AS THAT SHOULD GENERATE A 
RATHER HEALTH BAND OF SNOW TO THE WEST OF WHERE THE SFC LOW GOES.

Transitioning snow.........


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1912797 said:


> How did you break a chain?


The chain hooks to the A arm with U bolts. Stacking into a pile the chain went slack and hooked the bottom of the U bolt and when I backed out of the pile it snapped it. Common problem.

The new plows come with shirk tubing on the bottom few inches of chain so it can't hook.


----------



## Green Grass

holy cow we won!!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1912803 said:


> holy cow we won!!


That's a first.


----------



## CityGuy

Trying to finish up the mudding so that I can sand and spray the ceiling. I had hoped to be sanding today but had t move snow yesterday so I am a day behind.


----------



## CityGuy

Too bad I just feel lazy today and keep taking breaks.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

And back on the road again......


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;1912701 said:


> Correct.....
> 
> Pretty much Friday.


Friday would be great I will be well into the weekend by then


----------



## mnlefty

LwnmwrMan22;1912813 said:


> And back on the road again......


Maybe I missed it on Thursday, but what was the kid's reaction to the Pokemon cards?


----------



## albhb3

Stafford just got blown up


----------



## albhb3

mnlefty;1912818 said:


> Maybe I missed it on Thursday, but what was the kid's reaction to the Pokemon cards?


that's still going


----------



## qualitycut

My ride for this afternoon


----------



## albhb3

looks like that skids seen better days UPS in Eagan?


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1912821 said:


> My ride for this afternoon


Case or holland? Can't tell for sure


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1912821 said:


> My ride for this afternoon


That's exactly what I would like for my schools. Just don't have any use for it in the summer.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

mnlefty;1912818 said:


> Maybe I missed it on Thursday, but what was the kid's reaction to the Pokemon cards?


He completely freaked. The card packs were from Santa. Our 12 year old doesn't believe, but we are trying to keep it going for the 9 year old.

The 12 year old was wondering how we knew which packs to buy and give them to the 9 year old from "Santa".

The 12 year old was looking the wrappers over, the cardboard covers trying to figure it out.

Complete success. Doubt the 12 year old believes in Santa again, but he'll be wondering how his parents know how to pull stuff off. As long as he doesn't think he knows all the answers.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;1912826 said:


> Case or holland? Can't tell for sure


Skid or loader? Loader is a deere


----------



## Camden

CityGuy;1912826 said:


> Case or holland? Can't tell for sure


244 Deere

Wonderful little machines.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1912827 said:


> That's exactly what I would like for my schools. Just don't have any use for it in the summer.


Ever thought of renting/leasing one?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1912840 said:


> Ever thought of renting/leasing one?


Too much money.

For $1500 / month, I can pay a sub in a truck 25 hours and they are using their truck.


----------



## PremierL&L

SnowGuy73;1912555 said:


> Have a feeling Vikings lose.


Wrong Norv!!!


----------



## mnlefty

LwnmwrMan22;1912828 said:


> He completely freaked. The card packs were from Santa. Our 12 year old doesn't believe, but we are trying to keep it going for the 9 year old.
> 
> The 12 year old was wondering how we knew which packs to buy and give them to the 9 year old from "Santa".
> 
> The 12 year old was looking the wrappers over, the cardboard covers trying to figure it out.
> 
> Complete success. Doubt the 12 year old believes in Santa again, but he'll be wondering how his parents know how to pull stuff off. As long as he doesn't think he knows all the answers.


That's cool man, nice work.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1912844 said:


> Too much money.
> 
> For $1500 / month, I can pay a sub in a truck 25 hours and they are using their truck.


K. Never had the need to price one


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1912844 said:


> Too much money.
> 
> For $1500 / month, I can pay a sub in a truck 25 hours and they are using their truck.


Yeah those little loaders are unbelievably spendy...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Rodgers out?...


----------



## PremierL&L

SnowGuy73;1912867 said:


> Rodgers out?...


Hopefully could be the best day ever!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1912865 said:


> Yeah those little loaders are unbelievably spendy...


An older 444 or even I could find a 100 HP tractor with 5,000-6,000 hours would work better for the money and how little I would use it.

The first storm of the year, the new loader operator ran the areas at the two close schools in 4 hours.

A big tractor that would run 25/mph might not be a bad deal and look for more accounts in the area.


----------



## BossPlow614

And here come the complaints, 1 customer about how the frozen snow at the base of the driveway couldn't be scraped to the concrete. She called yesterday around this time requesting her mailbox be dug out and the base of the driveway cleared out better. Got there around 7pm, shoveled out the mailbox which wasn't bad at all (the city windrow on a 4" storm isn't much), the base of the driveway was perfectly fine. When people drive over it with their own vehicles & temps drop to the teens, it's not going to scrape clean to the concrete.
I wish I could take CB's approach but she prepaid for the season the last thing I'll do is return money.


----------



## banonea

Sander is fixed. Thank the lord for having a friend that is a wiring nerd :laughing:

I have been so stressed with the breakdowns and driver not showing up that I didn't think to check the splices I did when I wired it up. 1 of the splices was pulled loose. replaced the splice, works great. Got it bolted to the bed with 1/2" grade 8 bolts, it wont move again Thumbs Up. other than a few scrapes and a dent in the spinner housing it looks good. got 2 of the 3 snow blowers fixed. going to do some reinforcing on the plow wings then replace the power steering pump in the new plow truck and I think everything is back to normal......

How are things looking for snow next week, do we have a storm coming in on Friday?


----------



## SnowGuy73

PremierL&L;1912868 said:


> Hopefully could be the best day ever!


Agreed!.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Up to 30% Friday and Saturday!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1912881 said:


> Up to 30% Friday and Saturday!


Same for my service area. No mention of snow at my house. Weird


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1912884 said:


> Same for my service area. No mention of snow at my house. Weird


That will change.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Damn, looks like Rodgers is back.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Accu has me at 4-8" from late Wednesday to Saturday morning.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1912890 said:


> Accu has me at 4-8" from late Wednesday to Saturday morning.


1.4" on my accu. Only Friday and Saturday


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;1912874 said:


> Sander is fixed. Thank the lord for having a friend that is a wiring nerd :laughing:
> 
> I have been so stressed with the breakdowns and driver not showing up that I didn't think to check the splices I did when I wired it up. 1 of the splices was pulled loose. replaced the splice, works great. Got it bolted to the bed with 1/2" grade 8 bolts, it wont move again Thumbs Up. other than a few scrapes and a dent in the spinner housing it looks good. got 2 of the 3 snow blowers fixed. going to do some reinforcing on the plow wings then replace the power steering pump in the new plow truck and I think everything is back to normal......
> 
> How are things looking for snow next week, do we have a storm coming in on Friday?


Don't worry I got the washer fluid full on my truck today.


----------



## Doughboy12

So does everyone take their plows and wash the salt off them?


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;1912894 said:


> 1.4" on my accu. Only Friday and Saturday


The way the isotherms line up friday.

You might be in the 30's still at 6pm


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1912914 said:


> The way the isotherms line up friday.
> 
> You might be in the 30's still at 6pm


Really, that warm again?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dahl says light snow Friday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Damn it....


----------



## albhb3

And there is your dagger!!!! hey hey hey goodbye:waving:


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;1912905 said:


> Don't worry I got the washer fluid full on my truck today.


Rotflmmfao


----------



## PremierL&L

albhb3;1912926 said:


> And there is your dagger!!!! hey hey hey goodbye:waving:


That kind of talk is going to get you four flat tires!
 go back to your own state if you love them so much


----------



## SSS Inc.

Quality, Is that the machine Ryde was selling?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

this seems to have changed earlier today

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/displayMod.php?var=gfs_sfc_prcp&loop=loopall&hours=hr192


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1912912 said:


> So does everyone take their plows and wash the salt off them?


I do, keeps it from rusting a bit longer


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1912421 said:


> MML's truck....


So went back to look at this. The guard rail or should I say "so called guard rail" Is 2 rail split cedar. Whats that gonna stop?? I think property owner could be on the hook? Shouldnt that be an actual guard rail??


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1912912 said:


> So does everyone take their plows and wash the salt off them?


No. I wash ours when I can if they make it back to our shop but that doesn't happen often(almost never).


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1912934 said:


> Quality, Is that the machine Ryde was selling?


Nope, awesome little machine though


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1912939 said:


> So went back to look at this. The guard rail or should I say "so called guard rail" Is 2 rail split cedar. Whats that gonna stop?? I think property owner could be on the hook? Shouldnt that be an actual guard rail??


I think they are more meant for pedestrians


----------



## Green Grass

Doughboy12;1912912 said:


> So does everyone take their plows and wash the salt off them?


I try to wash it off can't say it happens every time but most of the time it does.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1912941 said:


> Nope, awesome little machine though


Oh, I thought the bucket looked the same (certain yellow). I love running that size machine. Fun little things especially for snow. My favorite ever was a Case 321 which I think is one step up from the Deere you ran.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1912943 said:


> I think they are more meant for pedestrians


While I agree they are thinking pedestrians its a parking lot. Can you imagine building a parking ramp and having 2x4's on the second level for a guard rail.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1912941 said:


> Nope, awesome little machine though


What size pusher was on it?? I am still thinking about it. Missed a good deal on one last year. $75,000 brand new


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1912943 said:


> I think they are more meant for pedestrians


You would need a concrete wall to stop everything possible. I am surprised there wasn't any parking bumpers staked in. (If there was I missed that part).


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1912950 said:


> While I agree they are thinking pedestrians its a parking lot. Can you imagine building a parking ramp and having 2x4's on the second level for a guard rail.


No but thats a little different they are already pouring concrete, i see a lot of them that have those or chain link.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1912954 said:


> You would need a concrete wall to stop everything possible. I am surprised there wasn't any parking bumpers staked in. (If there was I missed that part).


can't stake those in then the plow guy hits them!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1912960 said:


> can't stake those in then the plow guy hits them!


Which would have stopped this guy from going over. You would rather pile them up in the corner with your plow?


----------



## TKLAWN

Lions still have a pulse, c'mon on side kick!

Edit:forget it


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1912962 said:


> Which would have stopped this guy from going over. You would rather pile them up in the corner with your plow?


I would rather not drive off a cliff!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1912964 said:


> Lions still have a pulse, c'mon on side kick!


Not anymore!:angry::angry::angry:


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1912966 said:


> I would rather not drive off a cliff!!


That was my thinking too


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1912962 said:


> Which would have stopped this guy from going over. You would rather pile them up in the corner with your plow?


Thats what I was thinking unless he was really moving. I have never seen anything like that before. I always see metal guard rails, although I'm not out looking.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1912966 said:


> I would rather not drive off a cliff!!


I didn't think you would.


----------



## mnlefty

TKLAWN;1912964 said:


> Lions still have a pulse, c'mon on side kick!
> 
> Edit:forget it


Love how Buck and Aikman were too busy going down on Rodgers to bother trying to figure out how they overturned the 2pt conversion. Looked like a bad reversal given the need for indisputable visual evidence.


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1912970 said:


> Thats what I was thinking unless he was really moving. I have never seen anything like that before. I always see metal guard rails, although I'm not out looking.


I know I have see metal fence before but now I am going to start looking at places.


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1912870 said:


> And here come the complaints, 1 customer about how the frozen snow at the base of the driveway couldn't be scraped to the concrete. She called yesterday around this time requesting her mailbox be dug out and the base of the driveway cleared out better. Got there around 7pm, shoveled out the mailbox which wasn't bad at all (the city windrow on a 4" storm isn't much), the base of the driveway was perfectly fine. When people drive over it with their own vehicles & temps drop to the teens, it's not going to scrape clean to the concrete.
> I wish I could take CB's approach but she prepaid for the season the last thing I'll do is return money.


Hey... I never said I'd return the money...


----------



## qualitycut

Weird,read the last 3 words. Who would have ever thought.

The next snow producer, which seems to be setting up for Friday into Saturday, should favor the east and southeastern part of Minnesota, and much of western and central Wisconsin. It's still a long ways off, but it's something to keep on your radar, just in case you have travel plans or you have a snow plowing business.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1912988 said:


> Weird,read the last 3 words. Who would have ever thought.
> 
> The next snow producer, which seems to be setting up for Friday into Saturday, should favor the east and southeastern part of Minnesota, and much of western and central Wisconsin. It's still a long ways off, but it's something to keep on your radar, just in case you have travel plans or you have a snow plowing business.


Who was this from?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1912988 said:


> Weird,read the last 3 words. Who would have ever thought.
> 
> The next snow producer, which seems to be setting up for Friday into Saturday, should favor the east and southeastern part of Minnesota, and much of western and central Wisconsin. It's still a long ways off, but it's something to keep on your radar, just in case you have travel plans or you have a snow plowing business.


Bring it....


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1912992 said:


> Bring it....


A lot of it.


----------



## CityGuy

Wow this vac sander thing I got from my father in law is the best thing I have ever used. No dust flying around what so ever.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1912938 said:


> I do, keeps it from rusting a bit longer


Same here... at least every few snowfalls... and I oil any parts that rub


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1912939 said:


> So went back to look at this. The guard rail or should I say "so called guard rail" Is 2 rail split cedar. Whats that gonna stop?? I think property owner could be on the hook? Shouldnt that be an actual guard rail??


Yeah I know they have code requirements for walls taller than 4' or something...


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1912998 said:


> Yeah I know they have code requirements for walls taller than 4' or something...


Thats what I was thinking too. That wall has to be 15'-20'


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1912988 said:


> Weird,read the last 3 words. Who would have ever thought.
> 
> The next snow producer, which seems to be setting up for Friday into Saturday, should favor the east and southeastern part of Minnesota, and much of western and central Wisconsin. It's still a long ways off, but it's something to keep on your radar, just in case you have travel plans or you have a snow plowing business.


Well that's interesting... source?


----------



## SSS Inc.

No lie........I was looking to see if what Quality posted was from Novak and when I got to his page my 2 year old pointed at his picture and said "That guy is a Doctor".  The kid has never seen his picture before. After all the Dr. talk I thought that was pretty weird he would blurt that out. Maybe he has special powers.


----------



## Ranger620

Quality,
What size pusher was on that 244? 10'? How did it push?


----------



## Green Grass




----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1913003 said:


> Well that's interesting... source?


Kstp. .......


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1913006 said:


> Quality,
> What size pusher was on that 244? 10'? How did it push?


12 ft. Its awesome turns on a dime.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1913003 said:


> Well that's interesting... source?


Looks like something NWS would write. Probably creep the people posting to their page.

Plus I and others have mentioned to them about plowing.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1913007 said:


>


What??? Where?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1913015 said:


> What??? Where?


Gas is $1.94 at Sam's yesterday. Of course I forgot my card.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1912829 said:


> Skid or loader? Loader is a deere


Skid.........


----------



## mnlefty

CityGuy;1912995 said:


> Wow this vac sander thing I got from my father in law is the best thing I have ever used. No dust flying around what so ever.


The bucket half full of water with a shop vac hooked to one side? They're awesome for us diy-ers. Don't forget to clean the vac filter occasionally, plenty of dust gets past the water "trap".


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1912954 said:


> You would need a concrete wall to stop everything possible. I am surprised there wasn't any parking bumpers staked in. (If there was I missed that part).


Could have gone with cable barrier. Looks a little cleaner than guard rail


----------



## CityGuy

mnlefty;1913022 said:


> The bucket half full of water with a shop vac hooked to one side? They're awesome for us diy-ers. Don't forget to clean the vac filter occasionally, plenty of dust gets past the water "trap".


That's the one. I just put new filters in the vac today. Checked after use and look clean yet.

The bucket of water on the other hand was full about 2 inches up with a sludge substance. Trying to figure out if I need to empty it more often or not. Directions say once a day but I am not sure about that.


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1912984 said:


> Hey... I never said I'd return the money...


What do you do in the event of that?


----------



## CityGuy

New Highway thru Hell at 900 on weather channel.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1913015 said:


> What??? Where?


Marks Hwy 12 Waverly


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1913018 said:


> Gas is $1.94 at Sam's yesterday. Of course I forgot my card.


I don't have a gas truck... Till tomorrow...


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1913037 said:


> New Highway thru Hell at 900 on weather channel.


Thanks! I was looking for something to watch tonight.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1913041 said:


> I don't have a gas truck... Till tomorrow...


He find you one?


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1913041 said:


> I don't have a gas truck... Till tomorrow...


guess you better not plan on pulling anything


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1913034 said:


> What do you do in the event of that?


I try and explain all this stuff to the customers... can't guarantee clean surface... timing issues... its weather... etc... and encourage de-icing for better results... I don't have a lot of prepays and the one's I do I've had for years so they know the drill... I've never cancelled on a prepay... monthly and per time yes... no refund


----------



## qualitycut

Nws for Thursday friday 

THE ONLY MEANINGFUL PCPN CHANCES DON/T ARRIVE UNTIL THURSDAY AND BEYOND... AND AT THIS POINT IT STILL APPEARS THE BULK OF MOISTURE AND PCPN WILL REMAIN OUT OF OUR AREA.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1913052 said:


> Nws for Thursday friday
> 
> THE ONLY MEANINGFUL PCPN CHANCES DON/T ARRIVE UNTIL THURSDAY AND BEYOND... AND AT THIS POINT IT STILL APPEARS THE BULK OF MOISTURE AND PCPN WILL REMAIN OUT OF OUR AREA.


They got the memo, but miss typed.

Not "at this point" it's "AT THIS TIME".


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1913050 said:


> guess you better not plan on pulling anything


Sure he can will just know it's there. Probably close to the same power as his 7.3


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1913044 said:


> He find you one?


Yeah, we were supposed to do it last Tuesday, then we had a slight delay and Christmas and snow happened


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1913052 said:


> Nws for Thursday friday
> 
> THE ONLY MEANINGFUL PCPN CHANCES DON/T ARRIVE UNTIL THURSDAY AND BEYOND... AND AT THIS POINT IT STILL APPEARS THE BULK OF MOISTURE AND PCPN WILL REMAIN OVER LWNMWRMAN.


fixed it


----------



## qualitycut

Geez just realized i have been slacking on entering recipients in my quick books, good thing its mainly just gas and not 5 plus thing's a day like summer.


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1913051 said:


> I try and explain all this stuff to the customers... can't guarantee clean surface... timing issues... its weather... etc... and encourage de-icing for better results... I don't have a lot of prepays and the one's I do I've had for years so they know the drill... I've never cancelled on a prepay... monthly and per time yes... no refund


That's perfect. I'll email her tomorrow with an explanation. She used to be with that MAJ company that decided to not offer snow this year so I figured she'd know how this service is done.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1913052 said:


> Nws for Thursday friday
> 
> THE ONLY MEANINGFUL PCPN CHANCES DON/T ARRIVE UNTIL THURSDAY AND BEYOND... AND AT THIS POINT IT STILL APPEARS THE BULK OF MOISTURE AND PCPN WILL REMAIN OUT OF OUR AREA.


That will change.


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1913066 said:


> That's perfect. I'll email her tomorrow with an explanation. She used to be with that MAJ company that decided to not offer snow this year so I figured she'd know how this service is done.


I just saw that guys truck with the blade on the other day


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1913068 said:


> I just saw that guys truck with the blade on the other day


Yeah I'm not sure what the heck is the deal with them...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1913078 said:


> Yeah I'm not sure what the heck is the deal with them...


Maybe they dumped all their PITA customers. Had that happen with one guy down here


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1913078 said:


> Yeah I'm not sure what the heck is the deal with them...


Maybe it was a cop out so they don't have to deal with PITA customers?

Edit: jim beat me to it. Didn't see it until after I made the post.


----------



## Greenery

jimslawnsnow;1913086 said:


> Maybe they dumped all their PITA customers. Had that happen with one guy down here


The ones I picked up from them seem great, nice little 6 pack.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Maybe he just had it on to plow his own and family or something


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;1913067 said:


> That will change.


Please dont discount it yet
The storm rides the nw quadrant of the lps
This shows potential still with the forecast track in the mid lvl atmosphere

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/gfs120hr_500_vrt.gif


----------



## SSS Inc.

Great night for flooding! It's cold enough I was able to have two beers while flooding the rink. So happy its actually winter again.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/gfs120hr_500_vrt.gif


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1913102 said:


> Please dont discount it yet
> The storm rides the nw quadrant of the lps
> This shows potential still with the forecast track in the mid lvl atmosphere
> 
> http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/gfs120hr_500_vrt.gif


Snowguy always keeps all options on the table as do I. We're Beliebers! Every storm this year has had a big shift compared to 5-6 days out. I'm still watching. Plus I'm in the plowing groove again and want to keep it going.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;1913096 said:


> The ones I picked up from them seem great, nice little 6 pack.


Same here...


----------



## qualitycut

To bad lwmr cant drive like this

http://farming-videos.com/truck-driver-using-quick-reflexes-to-avoid-crashing/


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1913110 said:


> To bad lwmr cant drive like this
> 
> http://farming-videos.com/truck-driver-using-quick-reflexes-to-avoid-crashing/


They got lucky


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1913113 said:


> They got lucky


There was some skill in there


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1913115 said:


> There was some skill in there


I'd like to see how the next few minutes unfolded.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1913115 said:


> There was some skill in there


Yes and a lot of luck.

Video cut out right when it was about to get good


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1913117 said:


> I'd like to see how the next few minutes unfolded.


This......


----------



## CityGuy

Hey SSS did HTH just go backwards for you too?


----------



## CityGuy

What is this world coming too?

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2012/12/24/webster-new-york-firefighter-shot/1788917/


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1913121 said:


> Hey SSS did HTH just go backwards for you too?


YES! I think we know the guys payment is good.  Hopefully it doesn't do it again.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1913123 said:


> What is this world coming too?
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2012/12/24/webster-new-york-firefighter-shot/1788917/


That was 2 years ago...


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1913123 said:


> What is this world coming too?
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2012/12/24/webster-new-york-firefighter-shot/1788917/


Why can't these Animals take themselves out first?


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1913126 said:


> That was 2 years ago...


I see that now. I just got an email saying happening now? Hmm maybe they linked the wrong link.


----------



## CityGuy

Hey CB your new truck?


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1913123 said:


> What is this world coming too?
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2012/12/24/webster-new-york-firefighter-shot/1788917/


Wasnt that from a while ago?


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1913117 said:


> I'd like to see how the next few minutes unfolded.


I saw the original a couple days ago. The guy threw his arms the air once or twice and walk backed to his truck. The white truck just drove off.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1913123 said:


> What is this world coming too?
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2012/12/24/webster-new-york-firefighter-shot/1788917/


Old but tragic nonetheless


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1913132 said:


> I saw the original a couple days ago. The guy threw his arms the air once or twice and walk backed to his truck. The white truck just drove off.


Yea he seemed pretty composed when walking up to it, also probably had a few extra pounds in his pants


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;1913132 said:


> I saw the original a couple days ago. The guy threw his arms the air once or twice and walk backed to his truck. The white truck just drove off.


Probably the smart thing to do....


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1913136 said:


> Yea he seemed pretty composed when walking up to it, also probably had a few extra pounds in his pants


I don't think I would have been so composed unless I was in shock or something.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Slept for 14 hours, finally feel some what rested.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1913138 said:


> I don't think I would have been so composed unless I was in shock or something.


Duh, that's what happens when you live in the hood.


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;1913134 said:


> Old but tragic nonetheless


x2

No shortage of scumbags in this world.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1913144 said:


> Duh, that's what happens when you live in the hood.


I don't exactly live in the hood but I certainly went to school with some thugs. Until they all dropped out of school in the 10th grade.

How did you end up plowing by me? New Construction or something?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1913150 said:


> I don't exactly live in the hood but I certainly went to school with some thugs. Until they all dropped out of school in the 10th grade.
> 
> How did you end up plowing by me? New Construction or something?


I know you dont, yuppie  yea they are building a house over that way on 15th


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1913155 said:


> I know you dont, yuppie  yea they are building a house over that way on 15th


When I'm not plowing I drive one of those Cars 2 Go. Yea Earth!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1913159 said:


> When I'm not plowing I drive one of those Cars 2 Go. Yea Earth!


I figured you did. Probably still have an Obama sign in your yard. Do you use a reel mower or electric?


----------



## qualitycut

Interesting read mark cuban on his thoughts of some colleges going out of business

http://www.dcclothesline.com/2014/1...es-youre-going-see-repeat-saw-housing-market/


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1913166 said:


> Interesting read mark cuban on his thoughts of some colleges going out of business
> 
> http://www.dcclothesline.com/2014/1...es-youre-going-see-repeat-saw-housing-market/


I didn't find anything interesting about it. What did mark Cuban say? There were some sentences in bold but I don't know why..


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1913163 said:


> I figured you did. Probably still have an Obama sign in your yard. Do you use a reel mower or electric?


I still have a Wellstone sign out.  Reel mower all the way. Less carbon footprint. (My neighbors actually use one)


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hmmm. GFS is being very consitany for an inch or two on Thursday. Nothing on Friday. Hmmmmmmmm.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1913173 said:


> I didn't find anything interesting about it. What did mark Cuban say? There were some sentences in bold but I don't know why..


I thought it was interesting how they compared it to the housing collapse and how it can happen to colleges. Think someone needs a nap


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1913178 said:


> Hmmm. GFS is being very consitany for an inch or two on Thursday. Nothing on Friday. Hmmmmmmmm.


Yea its been pretty steady for since yesterday i think.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

CityGuy;1912826 said:


> Case or holland? Can't tell for sure


I'm going with a Deere/New Holland. It an old Deere, only way I could tell is the lift cylinder is yellow. If it were a New Holland it would be black


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1913180 said:


> Yea its been pretty steady for since yesterday i think.


New run as well. ******Consistently not constuituly or whatever I typed before.


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1913181 said:


> I'm going with a Deere/New Holland. It an old Deere, only way I could tell is the lift cylinder is yellow. If it were a New Holland it would be black


Yea older deere, been a snow machine for 8 years under 3k hours. Moves snow 2 speed big machine 8877 i think?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1913184 said:


> New run as well. ******Consistently not constuituly or whatever I typed before.


Not a lot of moisture but that will change one way or the other


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1913186 said:


> Not a lot of moisture but that will change one way or the other


Not at all but thats all it takes when the temps are finally in the low 20's. Just a little something coming on down 94.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1913188 said:


> Not at all but thats all it takes when the temps are finally in the low 20's. Just a little something coming on down 94.


 Exactly, i wouldn't mind snow once or twice a week if it were the 2 inch sorts


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1913189 said:


> Exactly, i wouldn't mind snow once or twice a week if it were the 2 inch sorts


1.5"-2" perfect


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1913163 said:


> I figured you did. Probably still have an Obama sign in your yard. Do you use a reel mower or electric?


:laughing:


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1913178 said:


> Hmmm. GFS is being very consitany for an inch or two on Thursday. Nothing on Friday. Hmmmmmmmm.


Just saw that with the latest... I'll take it!



SSS Inc.;1913188 said:


> Not at all but thats all it takes when the temps are finally in the low 20's. Just a little something coming on down 94.


Yes sir! :salute:



qualitycut;1913189 said:


> Exactly, i wouldn't mind snow once or twice a week if it were the 2 inch sorts


Absolutely


----------



## banonea

Quiet in here tonight. ....

Out shaking salt to test the spreader, it's working great. ....


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

banonea;1913219 said:


> Quiet in here tonight. ....
> 
> Out shaking salt to test the spreader, it's working great. ....


Good thing for nerds!


----------



## banonea

yes it is. He is a global technician for McNeilus / Oshkosh based on a Dodge Center Minnesota. This guy has done things with wiring that I Couldn't even imagine could be done.


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1913219 said:


> Quiet in here tonight. ....
> 
> Out shaking salt to test the spreader, it's working great. ....


I thought about going to check lots and salt anything needed. I figured I would wait and go if anyone called. I got to lazy


----------



## banonea

I layed down at about 6:45 tonight and woke up at midnight, not going to be going to bed for a while, so I decided to start working on things. got the sander fixed, just got done washing my truck and plow, going to go home get my garage organized and cleaned after the last 3 days, got my sander loaded for tomorrow, we have to go strip a parking lot. got to get my skid loaded on the trailer and ready to go. Got plenty of stuff to keep busy and this is the only time my phone don't ring off the hook. I will probably stay stay up until we get done stripping the parking lot tomorrow. Still have to put a power steering pump in the new plow truck but I may have to order it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1913226 said:


> I layed down at about 6:45 tonight and woke up at midnight, not going to be going to bed for a while, so I decided to start working on things. got the sander fixed, just got done washing my truck and plow, going to go home get my garage organized and cleaned after the last 3 days, got my sander loaded for tomorrow, we have to go strip a parking lot. got to get my skid loaded on the trailer and ready to go. Got plenty of stuff to keep busy and this is the only time my phone don't ring off the hook. I will probably stay stay up until we get done stripping the parking lot tomorrow. Still have to put a power steering pump in the new plow truck but I may have to order it.


You sure do have quite the list of projects this year.

We are moving into a new shop the end of the week so I probably won't sleep much after that


----------



## banonea

Ia almost rented a shop this year, kind of glad I didn't just because of the amount of time I've had to spend in my garage I probably would have ever seen my wife at all this winter. The wifee was pretty happy when she found out I wasn't going to rent the shop


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1913228 said:


> Ia almost rented a shop this year, kind of glad I didn't just because of the amount of time I've had to spend in my garage I probably would have ever seen my wife at all this winter. The wifee was pretty happy when she found out I wasn't going to rent the shop


Yeah the gf was saying I'll probably never be home the day I told her I singed the lease.

I'll run out of projects eventually. It seems I'm up half the night durning the winter so I might as well be productive doing something. It's only 5 minutes from home so no big deal to run back after she's in bed


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

banonea;1913221 said:


> yes it is. He is a global technician for McNeilus / Oshkosh based on a Dodge Center Minnesota. This guy has done things with wiring that I Couldn't even imagine could be done.


Been there many times back when I had a real job


----------



## banonea

GOt home, looked at the mess in the garage, said piss on it and came in the house..... Ill finish things tomorrowThumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1913224 said:


> I thought about going to check lots and salt anything needed. I figured I would wait and go if anyone called. I got to lazy


I did one... other than that City and School stuff tonight...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1913227 said:


> You sure do have quite the list of projects this year.
> 
> We are moving into a new shop the end of the week so I probably won't sleep much after that


Moving out of Fletcher? Where to?


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1913236 said:


> Moving out of Fletcher? Where to?


Just up 101 in Rogers. The fletcher one was shared with a family member. I got to much stuff now. Fletcher is offices and a toy box now


----------



## SnowGuy73

6° calm few clouds.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Down to 20% Friday....


----------



## Polarismalibu

I'm at 2°. Same as tomorrow's high

Making ice!! Told you first of the year you would be good snowguy


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1913260 said:


> I'm at 2°. Same as tomorrow's high
> 
> Making ice!! Told you first of the year you would be good snowguy


We got 6" of sh!t ice, not good here yet.

I'm planning on heading north Thursday.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1913263 said:


> We got 6" of sh!t ice, not good here yet.
> 
> I'm planning on heading north Thursday.


You put your house out down there? I assumed you kept it up north. Thought I remember you saying something about that


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1913266 said:


> You put your house out down there? I assumed you kept it up north. Thought I remember you saying something about that


Haven't even brought it home from where I store it yet.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1913268 said:


> Haven't even brought it home from where I store it yet.


Today's plan, maybe.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1913252 said:


> Just up 101 in Rogers. The fletcher one was shared with a family member. I got to much stuff now. Fletcher is offices and a toy box now


Nice! I'll have to stop at the new digs sometime


----------



## 09Daxman

Anyone know where I can get new holland parts online?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1913258 said:


> Down to 20% Friday....


I'm at 0% Friday day 20% night and 20% Saturday day


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1913275 said:


> Nice! I'll have to stop at the new digs sometime


I didn't get invited....


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1913279 said:


> I'm at 0% Friday day 20% night and 20% Saturday day


I'm hoping it changes and we get some.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1913281 said:


> I'm hoping it changes and we get some.


Probably won't happen because of this.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Doing yoga on the #4.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Barlow says light snow Thursday, Friday, and Saturday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1913285 said:


> Barlow says light snow Thursday, Friday, and Saturday.


Brickman says about the same.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Cody just shows flurries for Thursday.


----------



## Bill1090

8* out and cloudy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone doing their recertification at the Green Expo this year? Right around the corner.


----------



## Bill1090

The only chance of snow I have is 20% Saturday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have 20% Thursday, Friday, Friday night, Saturday.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1913292 said:


> Anyone doing their recertification at the Green Expo this year? Right around the corner.


It'll probably snow since they moved it out a week


----------



## starspangled6.0

LwnmwrMan22;1913295 said:


> I have 20% Thursday, Friday, Friday night, Saturday.


Same here. WC and accu are showing bigger storms Sunday and Monday.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1913292 said:


> Anyone doing their recertification at the Green Expo this year? Right around the corner.


Not this year. I just have to pay my increased fees this year.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1913292 said:


> Anyone doing their recertification at the Green Expo this year? Right around the corner.


Are you driving or am i?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1913280 said:


> I didn't get invited....


Neither was I!


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;1913300 said:


> Not this year. I just have to pay my increased fees this year.


Bah! I forgot about that!


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1913300 said:


> Not this year. I just have to pay my increased fees this year.


Same.

Can you believe those prices, what the hell?


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1913307 said:


> Bah! I forgot about that!


Better get on that or its even more expensive!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1913305 said:


> Neither was I!


Haha.

I see what you did there.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1913281 said:


> I'm hoping it changes and we get some.


Didn't everything go low before this last event?


----------



## mnlefty

SnowGuy73;1913263 said:


> We got 6" of sh!t ice, not good here yet.
> 
> I'm planning on heading north Thursday.


Took a drive Saturday and West Battle and Ottertail, along with Clitherall where my in laws are, all have 13-14" of pretty good clear ice and trucks and wheel houses going freely. No snow up there so it's making ice like crazy now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1913317 said:


> Didn't everything go low before this last event?


I think you are correct.


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnlefty;1913318 said:


> Took a drive Saturday and West Battle and Ottertail, along with Clitherall where my in laws are, all have 13-14" of pretty good clear ice and trucks and wheel houses going freely. No snow up there so it's making ice like crazy now.


I'm heading up to Starbuck Thursday morning (weather permitting), about the same up there. Last I heard was 15" of good solid ice.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nws says chances of light snow from Thursday through the weekend.


----------



## Ranger620

I get to go put in 6 windows today. Yay for me. Second story too.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;1913333 said:


> I get to go put in 6 windows today. Yay for me. Second story too.


I'll do that if you'll fight with a customer for money who is a retired lawyer who's at his house in Mexico


----------



## Ranger620

jimslawnsnow;1913335 said:


> I'll do that if you'll fight with a customer for money who is a retired lawyer who's at his house in Mexico


Deal. I've gotten good at it. I rarely ever not get paid anymore plus i could possibly have to go to mexicoThumbs Up


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;1913338 said:


> Deal. I've gotten good at it. I rarely ever not get paid anymore plus i could possibly have to go to mexicoThumbs Up


He's the typical a hole who thinks he needs to pay 2014 prices


----------



## Drakeslayer

SnowGuy73;1913328 said:


> I'm heading up to Starbuck Thursday morning (weather permitting), about the same up there. Last I heard was 15" of good solid ice.


The Waters Edge has unlimited ice!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1913352 said:


> The Waters Edge has unlimited ice!


Haha.

Excellent food!


----------



## starspangled6.0

jimslawnsnow;1913342 said:


> He's the typical a hole who thinks he needs to pay 2014 prices


Good luck... I don't envy you.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

starspangled6.0;1913356 said:


> Good luck... I don't envy you.


I would hope not. First time I've had to fight like this to get paid. Oh well. I'll speed the word. Good luck to him finding someone new


----------



## Doughboy12

Am I seeing this right,
-9 in Duluth???


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1913342 said:


> He's the typical a hole who thinks he needs to pay 2014 prices


I'm confused... maybe it's cause I was up all night...


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;1913371 said:


> I'm confused... maybe it's cause I was up all night...


Me too... only thing I could come up with was last season.


----------



## Greenery

Ford question - one of my guys has a mid 2000's super duty that's new to him. He says it is hopping pretty bad when turning when in 4 wheel drive on snowy roads. Is this normal? If no what should he be checking?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;1913373 said:


> Me too... only thing I could come up with was last season.


Ahhh gotcha... I was think maybe he meant 2004 prices or something...


----------



## Ranger620

Greenery;1913374 said:


> Ford question - one of my guys has a mid 2000's super duty that's new to him. He says it is hopping pretty bad when turning when in 4 wheel drive on snowy roads. Is this normal? If no what should he be checking?


Not normal on any of mine. Ball joints or u-joints.
I'm stuck at home for now. Truck didnt start an plug is frayed. Got a shock. Waiting for the magnet heater to get it warm enough. Hopefully it takes till wensday.


----------



## starspangled6.0

Greenery;1913374 said:


> Ford question - one of my guys has a mid 2000's super duty that's new to him. He says it is hopping pretty bad when turning when in 4 wheel drive on snowy roads. Is this normal? If no what should he be checking?


It means "trade me in for a Chevy"


----------



## starspangled6.0

Here's a weird one for ya... that brake that was locking up was due to the caliper bolts coming out. No idea how that happened.


----------



## Greenery

Ranger620;1913378 said:


> Not normal on any of mine. Ball joints or u-joints.
> I'm stuck at home for now. Truck didnt start an plug is frayed. Got a shock. Waiting for the magnet heater to get it warm enough. Hopefully it takes till wensday.


I'm not familiar with ford's at all. The locking hubs - when should they be locked or unlocked? I'm not sure of the function of these.


----------



## Ranger620

starspangled6.0;1913379 said:


> It means "trade me in for a Chevy"


Sure trade it for my chevy. I need ball joints on one side, both wheel bearings, u-joints, pitman arm, sway bar link and the dash is messed up no speedo or guages. So yea trade for a chevy sounds like a good idea:laughing:


----------



## cbservicesllc

starspangled6.0;1913382 said:


> Here's a weird one for ya... that brake that was locking up was due to the caliper bolts coming out. No idea how that happened.


I've seen that a couple times before... no bueno


----------



## Ranger620

Greenery;1913388 said:


> I'm not familiar with ford's at all. The locking hubs - when should they be locked or unlocked? I'm not sure of the function of these.


They can stay locked in all the time if you want it just means the front axles will spin lowering your fuel mileage. I unlock mine when not plowing and just driving around. Most of my trucks have the auto or lock now and they just stay in auto.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1913342 said:


> He's the typical a hole who thinks he needs to pay 2014 prices


Its still 2014


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1913388 said:


> I'm not familiar with ford's at all. The locking hubs - when should they be locked or unlocked? I'm not sure of the function of these.


They can stay in auto , i have only locked them when vacuum goes out


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1913394 said:


> Its still 2014


That was my thought as well.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1913397 said:


> they can stay in auto , i have only locked them when vacuum goes out


x2..........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1913371 said:


> I'm confused... maybe it's cause I was up all night...


He thinks he doesn't need to pay his full amount. Guys in the 70's barely would have charged the little he wants to pay me. 36 man hours


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1913394 said:


> Its still 2014


That's suppose to say doesn't want to pay 2014 prices


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1913419 said:


> That's suppose to say doesn't want to pay 2014 prices


Oooo now i get it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1913397 said:


> They can stay in auto , i have only locked them when vacuum goes out


Typical ford. Mine went out all the time. I think 3 times in the 6 years I had it. Maybe it was 4. Anyway it seemed like I had to replace it.

If it wasn't for that damn truck I may have bought that one from your dad.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1913400 said:


> That was my thought as well.


See below.....

Or above....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Fleet farm has mowers, fert and grills out. Took the salt and ice melt away. Walmart has valentines stuff out. Winter is just starting seems like they think its over


----------



## qualitycut

Geez couple places along 35 from forest lake to Wyoming need a new plow guy.


----------



## qualitycut

If you guys haven't noticed all my smiley faces they are for sss so he knows im kidding since he said i sound crabby this year.


----------



## Greenery

Sure thing ☺ 

Curious if my smiley shows up on your guys end.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1913429 said:


> If you guys haven't noticed all my smiley faces they are for sss so he knows im kidding since he said i sound crabby this year.


I appreciate it. Since Christmas your attitude is much better. I sensed some bad energy in your posts prior to that. Good to see you're on the road to recovery. 

I figured the smileys were because you were driving and its the only one you can remember how to type on your phone.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Greenery;1913431 said:


> Sure thing ☺ ....
> 
> Curious if my smiley shows up on your guys end.


☺☺☺☺☺☺☺Sure does!!!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1913432 said:


> I appreciate it. Since Christmas your attitude is much better. I sensed some bad energy in your posts prior to that. Good to see you're on the road to recovery.


Yea i get kranky when im stressed. Had a lot going on


----------



## qualitycut

Im always on my phone when on here.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

How are you posting smilys from your phone?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1913441 said:


> How are you posting smilys from your phone?


: ) these next to each other


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1913444 said:


> : ) these next to each other


Hmmmm  ..........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

jimslawnsnow;1913446 said:


> Hmmmm  ..........


That's odd........


----------



## Doughboy12

What if I put these ; ) next to each other?


Edit: That worked too.


----------



## Greenery

Meow does this work?


----------



## Doughboy12

I'm thinking of getting some screw in tire studs for the ATV...for on the lake.
I have an old set of tires I can run in the winter but need to find some rims so I don't need to keep swapping tires on the rims... Opinions please.


----------



## Doughboy12

Greenery;1913453 said:


> How bout this. meow


That's not on the list...stop it.
: drinkup :
Put those together...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;1913453 said:


> Meow does this work?


Emojis!


----------



## skorum03

Doughboy12;1913364 said:


> Am I seeing this right,
> -9 in Duluth???


I hope not, I'm headed up there for my brothers hockey tournament this afternoon


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1913453 said:


> Meow does this work?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Accu has gone from 4-8" for me from late Wednesday through Sat. morning and is now down to flurries late Wednesday through Thursday.


----------



## starspangled6.0

LwnmwrMan22;1913477 said:


> Accu has gone from 4-8" for me from late Wednesday through Sat. morning and is now down to flurries late Wednesday through Thursday.


Typical Accu :angry:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

However, John Dee says I'll get an inch by Friday, 7 am.

He also says......


----------



## NorthernProServ

skorum03;1913461 said:


> I hope not, I'm headed up there for my brothers hockey tournament this afternoon


I am 20 miles from Duluth as we speak, I have 2 on my phone.


----------



## skorum03

NorthernProServ;1913480 said:


> I am 20 miles from Duluth as we speak, I have 2 on my phone.


When is it not cold in Duluth anyways?


----------



## Doughboy12

skorum03;1913485 said:


> When is it not cold in Duluth anyways?


Unusual to be -9 when everything was warm days ago.


----------



## NorthernProServ

skorum03;1913485 said:


> When is it not cold in Duluth anyways?


Very true, next to nothing here for snow...feels kinda weird.


----------



## BossPlow614

starspangled6.0;1913382 said:


> Here's a weird one for ya... that brake that was locking up was due to the caliper bolts coming out. No idea how that happened.


I can't see the pics but I assume it was on a Chevy? I had that happen this summer on my 8.1. A couple weeks after new brake pads, calipers, & rotors were put on.


----------



## BossPlow614

Greenery;1913431 said:


> Sure thing ☺
> 
> Curious if my smiley shows up on your guys end.


Indeed the emojis show up!


----------



## CityGuy

Anyone aware of a spray adhesive where the can or bottle will spray up. I have an inch or a little better to work with. Plastic to sheetrock.


----------



## starspangled6.0

BossPlow614;1913501 said:


> I can't see the pics but I assume it was on a Chevy? I had that happen this summer on my 8.1. A couple weeks after new brake pads, calipers, & rotors were put on.


Yeah, 04 duramax. Did the brakes a year or two ago.


----------



## Camden

CityGuy;1913512 said:


> Anyone aware of a spray adhesive where the can or bottle will spray up. I have an inch or a little better to work with. Plastic to sheetrock.


3M spray adhesive

It works incredibly well.


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;1913527 said:


> 3M spray adhesive
> 
> It works incredibly well.


This they have it at menards


----------



## OC&D

Camden;1913527 said:


> 3M spray adhesive
> 
> It works incredibly well.


Agreed, but what I think he's looking to do is spray it on a ceiling, and looking for a product meant to spray "up". At least that's how I read it.

That said, I used regular 3M spray adhesive to glue fabric on the ceiling of my office. If the can is full and you angle it at about 45 degrees, you can spray "up."


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1913527 said:


> 3M spray adhesive
> 
> It works incredibly well.


Can I lay can flat on floor and spray up behind a panel? Does it come with a straw like thing?


----------



## CityGuy

OC&D;1913546 said:


> Agreed, but what I think he's looking to do is spray it on a ceiling, and looking for a product meant to spray "up". At least that's how I read it.
> 
> That said, I used regular 3M spray adhesive to glue fabric on the ceiling of my office. If the can is full and you angle it at about 45 degrees, you can spray "up."


Close. Lay in flat or on it's side in a shower pan and spray up behind a plastic panel that is starting to come loose from the wall where panel meets floor pan.


----------



## Camden

If you want to spray straight up just put a different nozzle on it. Maybe buy another can of something that has the type of nozzle you need and swap it out?


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1913558 said:


> If you want to spray straight up just put a different nozzle on it. Maybe buy another can of something that has the type of nozzle you need and swap it out?


Ok will see what I can come up with


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1913560 said:


> Ok will see what I can come up with


Marking paint would have a vertical tip if it would fit on the 3m can.


----------



## mnlefty

Doughboy12;1913454 said:


> I'm thinking of getting some screw in tire studs for the ATV...for on the lake.
> I have an old set of tires I can run in the winter but need to find some rims so I don't need to keep swapping tires on the rims... Opinions please.


What else do you do with it in winter? Wouldn't chains be easier?


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1913562 said:


> Marking paint would have a vertical tip if it would fit on the 3m can.


I agree marking paint. They should swap out


----------



## qualitycut

Lets see some pictures of that truck! !!


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1913598 said:


> Lets see some pictures of that truck! !!


The real question is did you buy him lunch?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Full day of plowing tomorrow now. 2 calls of missed spots, 3 apartments to do curb to curbs.


----------



## Doughboy12

mnlefty;1913567 said:


> What else do you do with it in winter? Wouldn't chains be easier?


Good point... And I used to plow my driveway with it.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1913562 said:


> Marking paint would have a vertical tip if it would fit on the 3m can.


Yes, but can needs to lay flat.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1913602 said:


> The real question is did you buy him lunch?


He took a rain check yesterday


----------



## unit28

Bummer.......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NWS took out all snow chances for this week. 20% for Monday though


----------



## djagusch

St cloud craigslist has a toro 621 snowblower that was posted 4 hrs ago for 100 bucks, it's a qzr model, pics look decent. It's 90 miles one way for me so I'm out but for the guys in maple grove or Rodgers it would be a quick drive to go get it. The sell used for 350 all day in the cities also. New is close to 650.


----------



## Bill1090

Down to 4* and a windchill advisory. Winter is back!


----------



## starspangled6.0

djagusch;1913661 said:


> St cloud craigslist has a toro 621 snowblower that was posted 4 hrs ago for 100 bucks, it's a qzr model, pics look decent. It's 90 miles one way for me so I'm out but for the guys in maple grove or Rodgers it would be a quick drive to go get it. The sell used for 350 all day in the cities also. New is close to 650.


Probably the one stolen out of one of our trucks 3 weeks ago !


----------



## OC&D

To watch the Wild or not? This is getting embarrassing. I'm not confident in their ability to come close to making the playoffs much less doing anything if they get there.

I'm a glutton for punishment, so I'll queue it up in a half hour or so, but my hopes aren't high!


----------



## Deershack

Camden;1913558 said:


> If you want to spray straight up just put a different nozzle on it. Maybe buy another can of something that has the type of nozzle you need and swap it out?


I've gone to Fleet Farm and bought some plastic tubing that fits over the spray tip or straw. Make it any length you wish. Keep the can upright and just put the end where you want it. This also works great for spray foam.


----------



## djagusch

starspangled6.0;1913666 said:


> Probably the one stolen out of one of our trucks 3 weeks ago !


Price is suspect to that, but who knows.


----------



## Deershack

djagusch;1913672 said:


> Price is suspect to that, but who knows.


I got back two bikes and a blower that were stolen out of my garage. I had taken the seats off the bikes and rubber grips on the blower and put one of my cards in the tubing. Easy way to prove ownership.


----------



## starspangled6.0

OC&D;1913668 said:


> To watch the Wild or not? This is getting embarrassing. I'm not confident in their ability to come close to making the playoffs much less doing anything if they get there.
> 
> I'm a glutton for punishment, so I'll queue it up in a half hour or so, but my hopes aren't high!


I'll trade some more wild losses for another 6" of powder!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

something to watch

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/displayMod.php?var=gfs_sfc_prcp&loop=loopall&hours=hr192


----------



## Ranger620

starspangled6.0;1913680 said:


> I'll trade some more wild losses for another 6" of powder!


First is wild loosing talk for snow then chevy talk then back to wild loosing. That'll be enough of that


----------



## Doughboy12

My uncle and cousins drove up tithe game. It was his Xmas present.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1913688 said:


> something to watch
> 
> http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/displayMod.php?var=gfs_sfc_prcp&loop=loopall&hours=hr192


Thanks dave!!!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal........


----------



## starspangled6.0

Ranger620;1913690 said:


> First is wild loosing talk for snow then chevy talk then back to wild loosing. That'll be enough of that


LOL sorry, the lack of snow is making my brain a little muddled.


----------



## 09Daxman

Down by one after one and couldn't make anything happen on a 5 on 3 power play. And the refs had made a couple of so so calls. This is sad. I keep telling myself to not watch but some how my butt makes it to the couch with an ice cold drink in my hand. 

I do have to say that kuemps had a good one on one stop!


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1913645 said:


> He took a rain check yesterday


Where's my lunch??? I bought a truck too


----------



## Ranger620

Im not much of a band wagon fan but they sure are making it difficult aren't they


----------



## 09Daxman

Very much so. I was thinking about going to the wild Blackhawk game on fed 3rd for my birthday, which is the 4th, but the way that they are playing right now it would be a waste of money.


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;1913658 said:


> NWS took out all snow chances for this week. 20% for Monday though


Last chance for phaseing.......

Cold air seems to sink further south than previously thought 
on Friday.


----------



## andersman02

Anyone with a hinged back drag, what way does your back drag angle when back dragging, towards the front or back of the truck?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

andersman02;1913716 said:


> Anyone with a hinged back drag, what way does your back drag angle when back dragging, towards the front or back of the truck?


My hinged ones always stood up and down.

My fixed ones were facing back.

Most would have to angle back or straight up and down. If they angled towards the front of the truck, you would just drag the plow up and over the snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

GFS is zero for Thursday now, but looks like 2" for Saturday?? Or is that the new one that went down for Saturday??


----------



## unit28

This is why I wrote bummer

Hate to lose this site when it changes to a pay for service
It was easy to get quick pertinate weather info

Especially the hourly

http://wxweb.meteostar.com/search/getweather.php?locid=74427


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1913722 said:


> GFS is zero for Thursday now, but looks like 2" for Saturday?? Or is that the new one that went down for Saturday??


Ive seen it as the time period it starts to phase


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1913598 said:


> Lets see some pictures of that truck! !!


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1913736 said:


>


You and quality are twins now!!

No cab lights though


----------



## Drakeslayer

cbservicesllc;1913736 said:


>


Nice looking truck!


----------



## Drakeslayer

Polarismalibu;1913739 said:


> No cab lights though


They only put those on diesels


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Good looking truck cb.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1913706 said:


> Where's my lunch??? I bought a truck too


I bought pizzas that one day. Maybe two days!


----------



## Ranger620

Now the wild got the momentum. Come out in the 3rd with the same we'll be ok


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1913736 said:


>


Only second one of those i have seen.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1913744 said:


> I bought pizzas that one day. Maybe two days!


I was doing your work that don't count


----------



## qualitycut

Is that the boss in the passenger seat? Shouldnt she be driving?


Did you even get to drive it out of the delivery door?


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1913750 said:


> Is that the boss in the passenger seat? Shouldnt she be driving?


Nice detective work right there!


----------



## 09Daxman

They may have the momentum but my god they look soft. We have no heavy hitters. 

What gas motor does ford have in the 250s now? Is it still the 5.4? Or is it the 5.0? I'm not much of a ford guy so I don't keep up with their stuff.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1913752 said:


> Nice detective work right there!


Looks like she counting his allowance


----------



## qualitycut

09daxman;1913753 said:


> they may have the momentum but my god they look soft. We have no heavy hitters.
> 
> What gas motor does ford have in the 250s now? Is it still the 5.4? Or is it the 5.0? I'm not much of a ford guy so i don't keep up with their stuff.


6.2 ...........


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1913750 said:


> Is that the boss in the passenger seat? Shouldnt she be driving?
> 
> Did you even get to drive it out of the delivery door?


So where is my lunch at kod lol


----------



## Camden

What do they call that color?


----------



## RussC

qualitycut;1913754 said:


> Looks like she counting his allowance


Something tells me his allowance is gone for a while hahaha.

When he bought his 08 he took the first picture of his truck with his wife looking equally disinterested in the passenger seat, I'd say it's becoming tradition by now


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1913758 said:


> What do they call that color?


Magnetic grey I think


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1913758 said:


> What do they call that color?


Magnetic. .........


----------



## OC&D

andersman02;1913716 said:


> Anyone with a hinged back drag, what way does your back drag angle when back dragging, towards the front or back of the truck?


The one I made for my Leo is nearly vertical with a slight angle towards the front. In other words, it doesn't angle the way a regular cutting edge would.


----------



## 09Daxman

qualitycut;1913755 said:


> 6.2 ...........


Ha shows how much I know about them. Haha


----------



## unit28

3 dog night



.UPDATE...
ISSUED AT 915 PM CST MON DEC 29 2014

WINDS ARE DECOUPLING A BIT MORE THAN ANTICIPATED IN AREAS STRETCHING
FROM SOUTHEAST MINNESOTA INTO WESTERN WISCONSIN WHICH HAS ALLOWED
TEMPERATURES TO PLUMMET.

9 PM TEMPS HERE RANGE FROM -10 AT LADYSMITH
TO -8 AT RED WING AND OWATONNA TO -6 AT EAU CLAIRE. 

WHILE THERE
SHOULD BE SOME BOUNCING UP AND DOWN WITH TEMPS DURING THE NEXT FEW
HOURS...THE GENERAL TREND HAS NECESSITATED A LOWERING OF PREDICTED
LOWS TONIGHT INTO THE TEENS BELOW IN MANY PLACES.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sam has 60% for Saturday.


----------



## banonea

Time to nap for a few hours then get up and put a muffler on one of the shovelers jeep,install the power steering pump and finish cleaning up the garage. 

Btw, cold as hell down here, -6.....


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1913736 said:


>


Looks good man!


----------



## starspangled6.0

Wild win! Does this mean no snow for another month??


----------



## OC&D

starspangled6.0;1913784 said:


> Wild win! Does this mean no snow for another month??


Wonders will never cease.


----------



## 09Daxman

starspangled6.0;1913784 said:


> Wild win! Does this mean no snow for another month??


That was a much needed win. If kuemper wasn't on his game like he was we wwouldn't have won. I was impressed with his performance tonight.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1913782 said:


> Time to nap for a few hours then get up and put a muffler on one of the shovelers jeep,install the power steering pump and finish cleaning up the garage.
> 
> Btw, cold as hell down here, -6.....


At 5 o'clock it was -7 in Wanamingo


----------



## BossPlow614

Polarismalibu;1913739 said:


> You and quality are twins now!!
> 
> No cab lights though


Maybe he has a sunroof!


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1913736 said:


>


It's a ford


----------



## Drakeslayer

CityGuy;1913810 said:


> It's a ford


First On Race Day!payup


----------



## CityGuy

Drakeslayer;1913813 said:


> First On Race Day!payup


Found on road dead


----------



## 09Daxman

F'ed over repaired dodge


----------



## Drakeslayer

CityGuy;1913814 said:


> Found on road dead


Happened many times! Switched to GMCxysport


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone know how much for the box attachment for a Kage, not the blade, just the box?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/hvo/4817476442.html

Should this guy be about $20,000 less? Or do these tractors go for that much?


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1913824 said:


> Anyone know how much for the box attachment for a Kage, not the blade, just the box?


What size? A 9' is around 3K I think.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1913836 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/hvo/4817476442.html
> 
> Should this guy be about $20,000 less? Or do these tractors go for that much?


A quick search told me that is pretty close with the blower and plow on there........for asking prices anyway. I'd rather buy a Wheel loader than that.


----------



## qualitycut

So gfs on meteo are right in line with each other


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1913844 said:


> So gfs on meteo are right in line with each other


That my friend is called consistent!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1913842 said:


> A quick search told me that is pretty close with the blower and plow on there........for asking prices anyway. I'd rather buy a Wheel loader than that.


I think he said something about corn prices the other day. Frmrman22


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1913842 said:


> A quick search told me that is pretty close with the blower and plow on there........for asking prices anyway. I'd rather buy a Wheel loader than that.


That's what I would do too before I paid $65k for that.

I'd spend $80k and buy new if I was going the tractor route before $65k there.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1913848 said:


> I think he said something about corn prices the other day. Frmrman22


I just thought he really liked Tractors but you might be on to something.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1913836 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/hvo/4817476442.html
> 
> Should this guy be about $20,000 less? Or do these tractors go for that much?


Some models of tractors really hold their value. On Tractorhouse that model is bringing $50k+ so he's probably a little on the high side. For what he's asking you could get your hands on something that would be newer and more productive.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1913850 said:


> That's what I would do too before I paid $65k for that.
> 
> I'd spend $80k and buy new if I was going the tractor route before $65k there.


For a 16 year old machine it sure seems like a lot of money for a "non farmer" to buy for plowing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1913848 said:


> I think he said something about corn prices the other day. Frmrman22


$3.84 / bushel. Getting hard to get rich again farming.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1913853 said:


> Some models of tractors really hold their value. On Tractorhouse that model is bringing $50k+ so he's probably a little on the high side. For what he's asking you could get your hands on something that would be newer and more productive.


But he has a blower and a plow already mounted...................


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1913856 said:


> For a 16 year old machine it sure seems like a lot of money for a "non farmer" to buy for plowing.


...................


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.tractorhouse.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=8987115

This is a tractor I would like to have. Figure $15k for a blower and plow, and you're at $60k for a 5 year old tractor, 3,000 less hours and you still get the loader.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1913857 said:


> $3.84 / bushel. Getting hard to get rich again farming.


They always break even....at least.


----------



## qualitycut

I think someone wishes they were a farmer.


----------



## qualitycut

My buddy farms and he makes a good living of it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1913867 said:


> I think someone wishes they were a farmer.


We already have one of those here.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Maybe to avoid taxes


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://m.banddequipment.com/List/Machinery/ForSale/10375459

But then for $40,000, might as well go this route.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1913861 said:


> http://www.tractorhouse.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=8987115
> 
> This is a tractor I would like to have. Figure $15k for a blower and plow, and you're at $60k for a 5 year old tractor, 3,000 less hours and you still get the loader.


We have a couple of these Ford/New Hollands. I know you can get them from the state auction for around 15-20,000. They might be 10-15 years old but usually around 1,500 hours. We don't use ours for snow but we probably should. I love driving them.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;1913874 said:


> Maybe to avoid taxes


Actually, if I was still doing firewood, I COULD buy it under logging.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1913875 said:


> http://m.banddequipment.com/List/Machinery/ForSale/10375459
> 
> But then for $40,000, might as well go this route.


You going to start a mine?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just trying to figure out what to do with my high school / middle school.

Plowed the high school yesterday, had about 4" on it. Took about 4 hours with one pickup and my little tractor doing the walks, I helped for about an hour.

Most of the time was spent on the large student parking lot (about 3 truck hours).

Just want to be sure we are doing it the most efficient and cost effective way.

It's hard to justify a $20,000 piece of equipment that's used for 3-4 hours per storm.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1913880 said:


> You going to start a mine?


Nah, already dug myself enough holes last year.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1913883 said:


> Just trying to figure out what to do with my high school / middle school.
> 
> Plowed the high school yesterday, had about 4" on it. Took about 4 hours with one pickup and my little tractor doing the walks, I helped for about an hour.
> 
> Most of the time was spent on the large student parking lot (about 3 truck hours).
> 
> Just want to be sure we are doing it the most efficient and cost effective way.
> 
> It's hard to justify a $20,000 piece of equipment that's used for 3-4 hours per storm.


Should have kept the skid and put a pusher on it.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1913884 said:


> Nah, already dug myself enough holes last year.


Gold or coal?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1913885 said:


> Should have kept the skid and put a pusher on it.


And that's where it's hard to justify the $20,000 for that one lot.

At least with the tractor, I can run around 25 mph and get to some other schools.

But then for $20,000, I could find a couple of usable plow trucks and use them at even more places.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1913886 said:


> Gold or coal?


All coal, definitely coal. No gold found last year.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I suppose I'd better get to bed. Gotta get that spreader off the truck before I spend all day plowing.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1913889 said:


> I suppose I'd better get to bed. Gotta get that spreader off the truck before I spend all day plowing.


U still gotta plow?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1913883 said:


> Just trying to figure out what to do with my high school / middle school.
> 
> Plowed the high school yesterday, had about 4" on it. Took about 4 hours with one pickup and my little tractor doing the walks, I helped for about an hour.
> 
> Most of the time was spent on the large student parking lot (about 3 truck hours).
> 
> Just want to be sure we are doing it the most efficient and cost effective way.
> 
> It's hard to justify a $20,000 piece of equipment that's used for 3-4 hours per storm.


You need a Blizzard or Wideout. I guarantee you'll shave off an hour.

Sure you can find a piece of equipment that will be faster but if it costs so much to buy, maintain etc. then its not worth it. Unless you're trying to do it faster and add more jobs with the same equipment I'd vote no. If you're just trying to shave two hours there is no way you can justify anything other than something simple like a change in plow. I know the guys with V-plows say they are the same as expandable plows or even better but I can't see it. This lot sounds like the perfect candidate for a different plow.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1913858 said:


> But he has a blower and a plow already mounted...................


No question there's _some_ value there. I bought the same plow last year for $750. That blower is worth ~$3-4k. So add those up and you're still far far away from being at $65k.


----------



## Camden

Dick has your answer. An 8611 Blizzard would shave a ton of time off of that lot.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1913892 said:


> You need a Blizzard or Wideout. I guarantee you'll shave off an hour.
> 
> Sure you can find a piece of equipment that will be faster but if it costs so much to buy, maintain etc. then its not worth it. Unless you're trying to do it faster and add more jobs with the same equipment I'd vote no. If you're just trying to shave two hours there is no way you can justify anything other than something simple like a change in plow. I know the guys with V-plows say they are the same as expandable plows or even better but I can't see it. This lot sounds like the perfect candidate for a different plow.


This. .... its a big a$$ lot.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1913895 said:


> Dick has your answer. An 8611 Blizzard would shave a ton of time off of that lot.


Thats what i used the other day, the low pro model thats the same height as mine and even that extra foot mad a noticeable difference and i think its only about 60 or so pounds heavier


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1913893 said:


> No question there's _some_ value there. I bought the same plow last year for $750. That blower is worth ~$3-4k. So add those up and you're still far far away from being at $65k.


Touche........ But what are the odds a guy can find the same deal on a plow that works for his tractor. I'm certainly not a great tractor price knowing mind though.  Lets call it 55,000. Still a long ways off from Lwn's 20,000.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1913899 said:


> Thats what i used the other day, the low pro model thats the same height as mine and even that extra foot mad a noticeable difference and i think its only about _*60 or so pounds heavier*_


Is that all? I was wondering the other day. We have an 8611LP on a truck I will be selling I thought about keeping it but thought it might be too heavy for our 3/4tons. I might have to try it before I sell the truck. I spent 4 years plowing with this truck and I miss that extra foot.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Novak is in the process of transitioning his "Friday" snow into "Saturday" snow. CleverMr. Novak......Very Clever.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1913901 said:


> Is that all? I was wondering the other day. We have an 8611LP on a truck I will be selling I thought about keeping it but thought it might be too heavy for our 3/4tons. I might have to try it before I sell the truck. I spent 4 years plowing with this truck and I miss that extra foot.


Just looked online. 66 pounds


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1913902 said:


> Novak is in the process of transitioning his "Friday" snow into "Saturday" snow. CleverMr. Novak......Very Clever.


Wierd........


----------



## unit28

unit28;1912799 said:


> THIS IS SOMETHING TO KEEP AN EYE
> ON...
> 
> ESPECIALLY ONCE THE PHASING OCCURS AS THAT SHOULD GENERATE A
> RATHER HEALTH BAND OF SNOW TO THE WEST OF WHERE THE SFC LOW GOES.
> 
> Transitioning snow.........


Hashtag115878............


----------



## SnowGuy73

-6° calm clear.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1913887 said:


> And that's where it's hard to justify the $20,000 for that one lot.
> 
> At least with the tractor, I can run around 25 mph and get to some other schools.
> 
> But then for $20,000, I could find a couple of usable plow trucks and use them at even more places.


Go to machine finder.com. search Sema in Wanamingo. They had a nice smaller Deere with a pusher on it. Couple thousand hours if I remember correctly in the 35-40k range. If you can't find it I'll look later when I get home and on laptop. By the way they just sold a Kubota just like you posted a link to. Saw it past night when I was in the shop


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1913890 said:


> U still gotta plow?


Got 3 apartments to clean curb to curb today.

I was surprised they took so long to post the properties to get the cars moved.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;1913893 said:


> No question there's _some_ value there. I bought the same plow last year for $750. That blower is worth ~$3-4k. So add those up and you're still far far away from being at $65k.


But it still winter. Nows the time to buy summer things. Wait til spring and it'll drop to 45-50k range


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1913933 said:


> Go to machine finder.com. search Sema in Wanamingo. They had a nice smaller Deere with a pusher on it. Couple thousand hours if I remember correctly in the 35-40k range. If you can't find it I'll look later when I get home and on laptop. By the way they just sold a Kubota just like you posted a link to. Saw it past night when I was in the shop


$35-40 is still too much for what it's going to be used for.

I'm best off paying a couple sub's or looking for a couple of more $10-$15k trucks down the road.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Up to 40% for Saturday.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1913936 said:


> $35-40 is still too much for what it's going to be used for.
> 
> I'm best off paying a couple sub's or looking for a couple of more $10-$15k trucks down the road.


Gonna be very tough to find a tractor and pusher for 20k. Heck that's what a lot mowers cost now days with cabs used.


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1913803 said:


> Maybe he has a sunroof!


You can have both


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/d...loop=selected&hours=hr108hr114hr120hr126hr132

Sure looks like a couple more inches to me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/d...prcp&loop=selected&hours=hr156hr162hr168hr174

And then you south siders can do it again on Monday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It must rain every day in the Gulf of Alaska this time of year.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1913945 said:


> http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/d...prcp&loop=selected&hours=hr156hr162hr168hr174
> 
> And then you south siders can do it again on Monday.


Into Tuesday. ...


----------



## unit28

Yo -yo-ing at 300mb

For fri night saturday
Spreads coming in line
http://www.wpc.ncep.noaa.gov/medr/d4500enswbg.gif

Still phasing imo


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

How's the foot doing unit?


----------



## Green Grass

Slight chill in the air -11


----------



## unit28

Just working through it


Going to the u cancer center today
Visit with endocrinologist


----------



## SnowGuy73

Barlow says an inch or two, maybe three.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Cody says a little bit of light snow....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1913964 said:


> Barlow says an inch or two, maybe three.


For Saturday????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Good luck to the shovelers when the GFS says it'll feel like -25 Sunday morning.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well this would suck

http://kstp.com/news/stories/s3662349.shtml?cat=1


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1913967 said:


> Good luck to the shovelers when the GFS says it'll feel like -25 Sunday morning.


Jeans and a hoodie you will be fine


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone here using Quickbooks have a shortcut way to add late fees to invoices?

I have invoices outstanding for December. I'm sending out invoices for January.

If the invoice is over 30 days, they are "supposed" to be charged a $25 late fee, listed at the bottom of all of my invoices.

Is there a way to be notified, other than looking at the Aged Receivables list, as to who is supposed to be charged the late fee?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1913969 said:


> Well this would suck
> 
> http://kstp.com/news/stories/s3662349.shtml?cat=1


Why do you say it would suck???


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1913966 said:


> For Saturday????


It was pretty vague so I'm not sure.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1913975 said:


> Why do you say it would suck???


Just more useless tax. The roads will still suck just as bad.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1913974 said:


> Anyone here using Quickbooks have a shortcut way to add late fees to invoices?
> 
> I have invoices outstanding for December. I'm sending out invoices for January.
> 
> If the invoice is over 30 days, they are "supposed" to be charged a $25 late fee, listed at the bottom of all of my invoices.
> 
> Is there a way to be notified, other than looking at the Aged Receivables list, as to who is supposed to be charged the late fee?


As far as I know the only way to do it is looking threw them all and adding it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Heading out to do these apartments, betting there will be a few cars not starting in the lots.


----------



## OC&D

Polarismalibu;1913969 said:


> Well this would suck
> 
> http://kstp.com/news/stories/s3662349.shtml?cat=1


I saw another article on that "mileage tax." Hopefully they pass this guy's bill and put and end to that idiocy.


----------



## qualitycut

Ken Barlow 

Light snow will continue on and off right into the start of the weekend, but no major accumulations are expected at this time.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1913993 said:


> Ken Barlow
> 
> Light snow will continue on and off right into the start of the weekend, but no major accumulations are expected at this time.


What's considered "major" to him?


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1913969 said:


> Well this would suck
> 
> http://kstp.com/news/stories/s3662349.shtml?cat=1


Wonder if this has been being talked about for a while or the libs said "hey look how cheap gas is right now, lets tax it again so we can take money from the roads fund and spread more of it to the social programs"


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1913994 said:


> What's considered "major" to him?


3.5 or more......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1913995 said:


> Wonder if this has been being talked about for a while or the libs said "hey look how cheap gas is right now, lets tax it again so we can take money from the roads fund and spread more of it to the social programs"


You could be right


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1913996 said:


> 3.5 or more......


Sweet.

Bring on 3"!


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1913997 said:


>


Not much better here


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Would it be rude if I yelled shut up at this damn lady in waiting room? She's eating some nasty hard breakfast bars they have in a jar. On about number 6. Crunch crunch then slurps to get it of her gums and slurps her coffee, not to mention all the other noises she makes


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1914003 said:


> Not much better here


Your picture is better.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

At least we are making ice!!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1914001 said:


> Sweet.
> 
> Bring on 3"!


I was kidding, i have no idea. You said he said 1, 2 or 3.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1914006 said:


> At least we are making ice!!


Yea i could hear the ice all night up north.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Going back to my Quickbooks issue....

I can't add the late fee in this month, unless I send out all of my invoices the afternoon / evening of the 31st.

That's not always possible due to plowing or whatever else. 

That means it would be listed on the following month's invoice (February in this case). If the check comes in January, it's not going to be listed in the Aged Receivables list come Feb 1. 

There's gotta be something I'm missing to list what was late the month before.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1914007 said:


> I was kidding, i have no idea. You said he said 1, 2 or 3.


Oh.

That's what he said earlier too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Apartment #1 done. Now to find something to do until 11 am.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1914005 said:


> Your picture is better.


Well it is in a ford


----------



## SnowGuy73

John Dee updated.


----------



## OC&D

Polarismalibu;1914003 said:


> Not much better here


My wife's Edge has the same screen layout and I don't really care for it all that much. In my truck I have a split screen with the radio info on one side and a map on the other side. As far as I can tell in her Edge I can't get a map on the screen unless it's the whole screen.


----------



## Green Grass

City of Waconia is pretty treating.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1914001 said:


> Sweet.
> 
> Bring on 3"!


This........


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1914056 said:


> City of Waconia is pretty treating.


Does it look pretty?


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1913995 said:


> Wonder if this has been being talked about for a while or the libs said "hey look how cheap gas is right now, lets tax it again so we can take money from the roads fund and spread more of it to the social programs"


I believe that was your governor's bright idea.


----------



## CityGuy

It's flipping cold out


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1913877 said:


> We have a couple of these Ford/New Hollands. I know you can get them from the state auction for around 15-20,000. They might be 10-15 years old but usually around 1,500 hours. We don't use ours for snow but we probably should. I love driving them.


There you go spilling auction tips again...you know how that is frowned apon around here...:waving:


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1913886 said:


> Gold or coal?


My guess would be outhouse... Cafe holes.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1913995 said:


> Wonder if this has been being talked about for a while or the libs said "hey look how cheap gas is right now, lets tax it again so we can take money from the roads fund and spread more of it to the social programs"


I think you have just discovered the real reason for the drop in gas prices...Thumbs Up


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1914013 said:


> Going back to my Quickbooks issue....
> 
> I can't add the late fee in this month, unless I send out all of my invoices the afternoon / evening of the 31st.
> 
> That's not always possible due to plowing or whatever else.
> 
> That means it would be listed on the following month's invoice (February in this case). If the check comes in January, it's not going to be listed in the Aged Receivables list come Feb 1.
> 
> There's gotta be something I'm missing to list what was late the month before.


Only thing I could think of is change the date on your computer...that is old school and may not even work anymore...#BrainStormingOutLoud


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;1914056 said:


> City of Waconia is pretty treating.


what a joke!


----------



## cbservicesllc

I passed out right after I posted since I had been up for about 20 hours with an hour of sleep prior to that! Thanks for the comments on the truck everyone!

I will say if anyone is interested in getting a BFPS (see the Amiri King Chevy SilverAdo video) Ford, go see Quality's dad... I had a list of stuff I wanted and didn't want, we found the right one, he got it, took care of some issues without me even asking him to and made the purchase VERY easy... Even my wife thought it was the best car buying experience she's ever had (that's a lot from her)... You will not be disappointed going to see Jerry... I would buy another from him in a heartbeat if I had the money... :waving:



Polarismalibu;1913739 said:


> You and quality are twins now!!
> 
> No cab lights though


No... they are an option, I really didn't mind either way... Just another light to be out and have the DOT pull you over...



Drakeslayer;1913742 said:


> They only put those on diesels






qualitycut;1913750 said:


> Is that the boss in the passenger seat? Shouldnt she be driving?
> 
> Did you even get to drive it out of the delivery door?


You mean the CEO? Yes... She just wanted to ride (insert joke)... It was outside when we got there.



qualitycut;1913754 said:


> Looks like she counting his allowance


Also true...



RussC;1913759 said:


> Something tells me his allowance is gone for a while hahaha.
> 
> When he bought his 08 he took the first picture of his truck with his wife looking equally disinterested in the passenger seat, I'd say it's becoming tradition by now


This is VERY true... she was even happier that I bought another plow!



qualitycut;1913763 said:


> Magnetic. .........


That's the one... Replaced Sterling Gray...



BossPlow614;1913803 said:


> Maybe he has a sunroof!


I do... gotta have something to let my stink out and still be able to talk on the phone!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1914013 said:


> Going back to my Quickbooks issue....
> 
> I can't add the late fee in this month, unless I send out all of my invoices the afternoon / evening of the 31st.
> 
> That's not always possible due to plowing or whatever else.
> 
> That means it would be listed on the following month's invoice (February in this case). If the check comes in January, it's not going to be listed in the Aged Receivables list come Feb 1.
> 
> There's gotta be something I'm missing to list what was late the month before.


I'm assuming you're talking invoices from 12/1? I think that's because you can't apply a "late" penalty (finance charge) to something that isn't late yet... Assuming Net 30...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1914086 said:


> I'm assuming you're talking invoices from 12/1? I think that's because you can't apply a "late" penalty (finance charge) to something that isn't late yet... Assuming Net 30...


But that's where I'm trying to figure out a way to have a report generated that would tell me.

I suppose on the 30th of the month, just print the Aged Receivables, and as I'm sending out next month's invoices, to add it in with those that haven't cleared.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1914058 said:


> Does it look pretty?


Beautiful straight lines.


----------



## Polarismalibu

OC&D;1914055 said:


> My wife's Edge has the same screen layout and I don't really care for it all that much. In my truck I have a split screen with the radio info on one side and a map on the other side. As far as I can tell in her Edge I can't get a map on the screen unless it's the whole screen.


I can do the split screen on mine. I bet the edge can too


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1914088 said:


> But that's where I'm trying to figure out a way to have a report generated that would tell me.
> 
> I suppose on the 30th of the month, just print the Aged Receivables, and as I'm sending out next month's invoices, to add it in with those that haven't cleared.


This is what I do.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1914088 said:


> But that's where I'm trying to figure out a way to have a report generated that would tell me.
> 
> I suppose on the 30th of the month, just print the Aged Receivables, and as I'm sending out next month's invoices, to add it in with those that haven't cleared.


Couldn't you use the Finance Charge option in QB? I know you probably can't do it until it's overdue, but that should do what you want... Admittedly I've struggled with this as well... I'm terrible about applying late fees


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1914108 said:


> Couldn't you use the Finance Charge option in QB? I know you probably can't do it until it's overdue, but that should do what you want... Admittedly I've struggled with this as well... I'm terrible about applying late fees


I need an office manager that doesn't care about my customer's reactions.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1914113 said:


> I need an office manager that doesn't care about my customer's reactions.


Best thing I did... hire my sister the accounting major


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

On a positive note, I had dropped off multiple letters at different spots to a property that owes me $1500. Said I was done at the first of the year if the account wasn't brought current.

Just received a phone call that the check is ready to be picked up in 30 minutes.

Too bad it wasn't the account that owes me an extra zero.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1914130 said:


> On a positive note, I had dropped off multiple letters at different spots to a property that owes me $1500. Said I was done at the first of the year if the account wasn't brought current.
> 
> Just received a phone call that the check is ready to be picked up in 30 minutes.
> 
> *Too bad it wasn't the account that owes me an extra zero.*


You are STILL waiting for that? Dang...


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1914130 said:


> On a positive note, I had dropped off multiple letters at different spots to a property that owes me $1500. Said I was done at the first of the year if the account wasn't brought current.
> 
> Just received a phone call that the check is ready to be picked up in 30 minutes.
> 
> Too bad it wasn't the account that owes me an extra zero.


I was wondering if you missed a zero...hopping for your sake actually.

Did you see my idea about changing the date on your computer???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1914134 said:


> I was wondering if you missed a zero...hopping for your sake actually.
> 
> Did you see my idea about changing the date on your computer???


I did, and that would be more hassle than just printing off the acct receivable at the end of the month and checking them off that way.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1914133 said:


> You are STILL waiting for that? Dang...


Yeah. Hell, I'd be happy to get the $6k of my own money I have tied into it.

I'm sure a couple of people here would like me to get my $6k as well.


----------



## TKLAWN

So I took the wife's car in again today for abs/ traction control module $880, $330 of it labor which took one hour. I go get in the car and all the lights are still on. One hour later he gives me a rental and says they have to look at it, he thinks the brake pump might be stuck. I'm thinking this was the issue to begin with(third time it's been in).

Oh goodie I hope it's another $800 car dealers suck the big one:realmad:


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1914135 said:


> I did, and that would be more hassle than just printing off the acct receivable at the end of the month and checking them off that way.


I was just thinking you could do it now instead of waiting. 
Takes all of three clicks to change it. The first one is a right click on the date/time in the lower right corner...FYI


----------



## Doughboy12

TKLAWN;1914139 said:


> So I took the wife's car in again today for abs/ traction control module $880, $330 of it labor which took one hour. I go get in the car and all the lights are still on. One hour later he gives me a rental and says they have to look at it, he thinks the brake pump might be stuck. I'm thinking this was the issue to begin with(third time it's been in).
> 
> Oh goodie I hope it's another $800 car dealers suck the big one:realmad:


Hope you meant loaner not rental....


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1914138 said:


> Yeah. Hell, I'd be happy to get the $6k of my own money I have tied into it.
> 
> I'm sure a couple of people here would like me to get my $6k as well.


In still waiting on my big one too


----------



## BossPlow614

Polarismalibu;1914003 said:


> Not much better here


Good choice in music with the SXM hip hop nation preset!


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1914108 said:


> Couldn't you use the Finance Charge option in QB? I know you probably can't do it until it's overdue, but that should do what you want... Admittedly I've struggled with this as well... *I'm terrible about applying late fees*





LwnmwrMan22;1914113 said:


> I need an office manager that doesn't care about my customer's reactions.


Same thing here, sometime they happen sometimes they don't.....No way to do it, I know


----------



## NorthernProServ

I had to text 3 customers last night about late invoices. All three paid online within 3 hours of the text. I guess the emails and paper overdue letters just disappeared.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

Is this thing on?


----------



## NorthernProServ

If there was a way for QB to automatically add late fees once invoices become overdue, that would be great.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1914167 said:


> If there was a way for QB to automatically add late fees once invoices become overdue, that would be great.


Google says you can have it auto issue the late fee.

The auto add to an invoice doesn't look possible, but I guess that is where you would send an end of month statement.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;1914162 said:


> I had to text 3 customers last night about late invoices. All three paid online within 3 hours of the text. I guess the emails and paper overdue letters just disappeared.....


As they always do. Funny how that works.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1914167 said:


> If there was a way for QB to automatically add late fees once invoices become overdue, that would be great.


This! THIS! *THIS!*


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;1914165 said:


> Is this thing on?


This....over an hour again with no activity. Sad, just sad.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;1914177 said:


> This....over an hour again with no activity. Sad, just sad.


I thought maybe it was my computer or the site!


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;1914181 said:


> I thought maybe it was my computer or the site!


I think lwnmwrman is mad at me...


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1914181 said:


> I thought maybe it was my computer or the site!


My computer has been slow at loading/refreshing. Thtas my excuse


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1914139 said:


> So I took the wife's car in again today for abs/ traction control module $880, $330 of it labor which took one hour. I go get in the car and all the lights are still on. One hour later he gives me a rental and says they have to look at it, he thinks the brake pump might be stuck. I'm thinking this was the issue to begin with(third time it's been in).
> 
> Oh goodie I hope it's another $800 car dealers suck the big one:realmad:


Stop buying Fords!!

Or does she get a GM product like you?


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1914082 said:


> I passed out right after I posted since I had been up for about 20 hours with an hour of sleep prior to that! Thanks for the comments on the truck everyone!
> 
> I will say if anyone is interested in getting a BFPS (see the Amiri King Chevy SilverAdo video) Ford, go see Quality's dad... I had a list of stuff I wanted and didn't want, we found the right one, he got it, took care of some issues without me even asking him to and made the purchase VERY easy... Even my wife thought it was the best car buying experience she's ever had (that's a lot from her)... You will not be disappointed going to see Jerry... I would buy another from him in a heartbeat if I had the money... :waving:
> 
> No... they are an option, I really didn't mind either way... Just another light to be out and have the DOT pull you over...
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the CEO? Yes... She just wanted to ride (insert joke)... It was outside when we got there.
> 
> Also true...
> 
> This is VERY true... she was even happier that I bought another plow!
> 
> That's the one... Replaced Sterling Gray...
> 
> I do... gotta have something to let my stink out and still be able to talk on the phone!


Haha. I love having a sunroof. All my personal trucks will have one. I hardly got to use it since I got the truck in October & it wasn't really ever warm enough.

When do the graphics go on?


----------



## Doughboy12

Attn "North Metro" site members:
http://www.kare11.com/story/news/cr...k-help-identifying-drugstore-robber/21029777/


----------



## NorthernProServ

Btw, it was a bad solenoid that caused the plow to go dead, all fixed now.


----------



## unit28

won't happen without phasing

oh wait nws hasn't updated yet.....


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;1914197 said:


> Stop buying Fords!!
> 
> Or does she get a GM product like you?


Gm unfortunately, thing is a complete POS.

I might trade it on a new Jeep, I hate it so much.


----------



## unit28

oh boy.......


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1914104 said:


> Beautiful straight lines.


Funny guy:laughing:


----------



## TKLAWN

unit28;1914234 said:


> oh boy.......


You're out?


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1914130 said:


> On a positive note, I had dropped off multiple letters at different spots to a property that owes me $1500. Said I was done at the first of the year if the account wasn't brought current.
> 
> Just received a phone call that the check is ready to be picked up in 30 minutes.
> 
> Too bad it wasn't the account that owes me an extra zero.


Lien the property.


----------



## CityGuy

TKLAWN;1914233 said:


> Gm unfortunately, thing is a complete POS.
> 
> I might trade it on a new Jeep, I hate it so much.


Stay away from jeep. Consumer Reports are not good on it.


----------



## CityGuy

Green you going on sunday to Rockford?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;1914233 said:


> Gm unfortunately, thing is a complete POS.
> 
> I might trade it on a new Jeep, I hate it so much.


Traverse?.......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;1914241 said:


> Stay away from jeep. Consumer Reports are not good on it.


MIL has one. Can't remember the mileage but its a lot. Not a lot of problems with. It mist be 10-12 years old


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1914245 said:


> MIL has one. Can't remember the mileage but its a lot. Not a lot of problems with. It mist be 10-12 years old


New ones according to them are junk. Not sure I fully trust them but they are a reputable


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;1914243 said:


> Traverse?.......


Pontiac g6, thinking jeep grand Cherokee.

Got a gmc terrain, thing is nice but I-4 is gutless.


----------



## djagusch

CityGuy;1914241 said:


> Stay away from jeep. Consumer Reports are not good on it.


If we bought stuff based of of them we wouldn't own a American vehicle. They don't "get" some stuff like if you buy a wrangler the last thing that buyer is worried about is a soft ride, vehicle noise, and mpg. They rank it on that not the purpose of the vehicle.

They have a agenda, don't let them brainwash you like the union has.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;1914251 said:


> Pontiac g6, thinking jeep grand Cherokee.
> 
> Got a gmc terrain, thing is nice but I-4 is gutless.


I heard those g6 were junk when they first came out. Wife kinda wanted one. Talked her into a truck instead


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;1914256 said:


> I heard those g6 were junk when they first came out. Wife kinda wanted one. Talked her into a truck instead


Yeah, thing was really nice the first three years, now it's always something major. Lots of cheap components.

If I had my way I would ram it into a cement wall, but the wife wants to keep it for some reason.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;1914264 said:


> Yeah, thing was really nice the first three years, now it's always something major. Lots of cheap components.
> 
> If I had my way I would ram it into a cement wall, but the wife wants to keep it for some reason.


Park it on a hill in neutral. When she get a new vehicle she'll forget all about it

Or find where lwnmr is plowing. I'm sure he'll hit it


----------



## CityGuy

TKLAWN;1914264 said:


> Yeah, thing was really nice the first three years, now it's always something major. Lots of cheap components.
> 
> If I had my way I would ram it into a cement wall, but the wife wants to keep it for some reason.


Consider the Hyundi.

Wife has a sonata. Nice car. She loves it, I am just not a car person.

We test drove the Tucson and the Santa Fe, Nice suv's, she just was not comfortable in them.


----------



## CityGuy

Interesting read.

http://www.vox.com/2014/6/16/5804590/why-you-shouldnt-drive-slowly-in-the-left-lane


----------



## unit28

MODELS HAVE SHIFTED SIGNIFICANTLY IN THE
PAST DAY AND JUST ABOUT UNANIMOUSLY PHASE THESE TWO FEATURES IN
THE PLAINS OR MID MISSISSIPPI VALLEY SATURDAY. THERE ARE SMALL
SCALE DETAILS THAT ARE STILL QUESTIONABLE...WHICH LEADS TO BIGGER
UNCERTAINTIES IN SENSIBLE WEATHER AROUND HERE. THE 12Z GEM IS ONE
OF THE MORE AGGRESSIVE MODELS IN BOMBING THE LOW OUT FROM 996 MB
TO 982 MB IN JUST 6 HOURS OVER THE GREAT LAKES. WHILE THIS SEEMS
POSSIBLE GIVEN THE STRENGTH AND MAGNITUDE OF COLD AIR ADVECTION ON
THE BACKSIDE OF THE SYSTEM...IT IS TOUGH TO GO WITH AT THIS RANGE.

AS IT STANDS NOW...IT APPEARS A BAND OF FAIRLY SIGNIFICANT SNOW
WILL DEVELOP ON THE LEADING EDGE OF THE TROUGH AND NORTH OF THE
POLEWARD SURFACE LOW IN THE VICINITY OF NORTH DAKOTA AND NORTHERN
MINNESOTA FRIDAY NIGHT. 

camden,,,,,,?


thunder snow/bombing eh

what's the difference


----------



## albhb3

TKLAWN;1914139 said:


> So I took the wife's car in again today for abs/ traction control module $880, $330 of it labor which took one hour. I go get in the car and all the lights are still on. One hour later he gives me a rental and says they have to look at it, he thinks the brake pump might be stuck. I'm thinking this was the issue to begin with(third time it's been in).
> 
> Oh goodie I hope it's another $800 car dealers suck the big one:realmad:


Id be tellin em to refund everything except for parts at dealer cost no reason to pay for misdiagnosis and wtf gets 330hr for labor NOBODY that's who


----------



## albhb3

jimslawnsnow;1914256 said:


> I heard those g6 were junk when they first came out. Wife kinda wanted one. Talked her into a truck instead


good man our 03 grand am has its issues at 70000 miles fuel pump,intake gaskets wheel bearings Pass lock and abs is starting to fail


----------



## CityGuy

Good game between LSU and ND


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1914271 said:


> MODELS HAVE SHIFTED SIGNIFICANTLY IN THE
> PAST DAY AND JUST ABOUT UNANIMOUSLY PHASE THESE TWO FEATURES IN
> THE PLAINS OR MID MISSISSIPPI VALLEY SATURDAY. THERE ARE SMALL
> SCALE DETAILS THAT ARE STILL QUESTIONABLE...WHICH LEADS TO BIGGER
> UNCERTAINTIES IN SENSIBLE WEATHER AROUND HERE. THE 12Z GEM IS ONE
> OF THE MORE AGGRESSIVE MODELS IN BOMBING THE LOW OUT FROM 996 MB
> TO 982 MB IN JUST 6 HOURS OVER THE GREAT LAKES. WHILE THIS SEEMS
> POSSIBLE GIVEN THE STRENGTH AND MAGNITUDE OF COLD AIR ADVECTION ON
> THE BACKSIDE OF THE SYSTEM...IT IS TOUGH TO GO WITH AT THIS RANGE.
> 
> AS IT STANDS NOW...IT APPEARS A BAND OF FAIRLY SIGNIFICANT SNOW
> WILL DEVELOP ON THE LEADING EDGE OF THE TROUGH AND NORTH OF THE
> POLEWARD SURFACE LOW IN THE VICINITY OF NORTH DAKOTA AND NORTHERN
> MINNESOTA FRIDAY NIGHT.
> 
> camden,,,,,,?
> 
> thunder snow/bombing eh
> 
> what's the difference


maybe it will shift southeast and bomb the metro!


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1914282 said:


> maybe it will shift southeast and bomb the metro!


Go back to CY'S, your obviously drunk!


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1914283 said:


> Go back to CY'S, your obviously drunk!


Nope.

Drinking in the fish house, in my driveway!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yuhas says 70% Saturday night.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Guy on 11 said snow showers Thursday to Sunday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Demand letters from insurance companies are never good.


----------



## NorthernProServ

unit28;1914271 said:


> MODELS HAVE SHIFTED SIGNIFICANTLY IN THE
> PAST DAY AND JUST ABOUT UNANIMOUSLY PHASE THESE TWO FEATURES IN
> THE PLAINS OR MID MISSISSIPPI VALLEY SATURDAY. THERE ARE SMALL
> SCALE DETAILS THAT ARE STILL QUESTIONABLE...WHICH LEADS TO BIGGER
> UNCERTAINTIES IN SENSIBLE WEATHER AROUND HERE. THE 12Z GEM IS ONE
> OF THE MORE AGGRESSIVE MODELS IN BOMBING THE LOW OUT FROM 996 MB
> TO 982 MB IN JUST 6 HOURS OVER THE GREAT LAKES. WHILE THIS SEEMS
> POSSIBLE GIVEN THE STRENGTH AND MAGNITUDE OF COLD AIR ADVECTION ON
> THE BACKSIDE OF THE SYSTEM...IT IS TOUGH TO GO WITH AT THIS RANGE.
> 
> AS IT STANDS NOW...IT APPEARS A BAND OF FAIRLY SIGNIFICANT SNOW
> WILL DEVELOP ON THE LEADING EDGE OF THE TROUGH AND NORTH OF THE
> POLEWARD SURFACE LOW IN THE VICINITY OF NORTH DAKOTA AND NORTHERN
> MINNESOTA FRIDAY NIGHT.
> 
> camden,,,,,,?
> 
> thunder snow/bombing eh
> 
> what's the difference


Interesting.....I was just going to post this from the HWO in Duluth.



> THERE IS INCREASING CONFIDENCE THAT A WINTER STORM SYSTEM WILL
> MOVE ACROSS THE NORTHERN PLAINS AND UPPER MIDWEST LATE THIS WEEK
> AND BRING ACCUMULATING SNOW TO THE NORTHLAND SATURDAY AND SATURDAY
> NIGHT. THIS STORM IS STILL TOO FAR OUT IN TIME TO FORECAST
> SPECIFIC SNOWFALL AMOUNTS...BUT PLEASE STAY TUNED FOR UPDATES ON
> THIS POTENTIAL WINTER STORM.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1914285 said:


> Nope.
> 
> Drinking in the fish house, in my driveway!


Haha!, my kind of fishing!


----------



## CityGuy

Wow.

http://www.kare11.com/story/news/lo...ndicted-on-2-counts-of-manslaughter/21065501/


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1914291 said:


> Haha!, my kind of fishing!


Thinking about putting a tip up in the front lawn.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1914292 said:


> Wow.
> 
> http://www.kare11.com/story/news/lo...ndicted-on-2-counts-of-manslaughter/21065501/


If I remember right, wasn't he running lights only and doing like 70 in a 40 or something?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1914296 said:


> If I remember right, wasn't he running lights only and doing like 70 in a 40 or something?


Yes on speed but I thought lights and siren were active.

Reaserching further.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1914289 said:


> Demand letters from insurance companies are never good.


What did you do


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;1914298 said:


> Yes on speed but I thought lights and siren were active.
> 
> Reaserching further.


Yup lights and sirens were active.

http://www.startribune.com/local/south/265857381.html


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;1914295 said:


> Thinking about putting a tip up in the front lawn.


Don't forget to hide the line so you can activate it as someone goes by staring at you.... April Fools in December.


----------



## NorthernProServ

CityGuy;1914292 said:


> Wow.
> 
> http://www.kare11.com/story/news/lo...ndicted-on-2-counts-of-manslaughter/21065501/





CityGuy;1914301 said:


> Yup lights and sirens were active.
> 
> http://www.startribune.com/local/south/265857381.html


That is Cafe ********!


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1914298 said:


> Yes on speed but I thought lights and siren were active.
> 
> Reaserching further.


I don't remember where I heard that from.


----------



## CityGuy

ND beats LSU with a fg with 4 seconds remaining.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1914310 said:


> ND beats LSU with a fg with 4 seconds remaining.


Fighting Souix or Bison?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1914299 said:


> What did you do


Apparently someone slipped and fell, ruptured their hamstring and ended up almost losing their leg due to blood clots at my Sr. High.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1914314 said:


> Apparently someone slipped and fell, ruptured their hamstring and ended up almost losing their leg due to blood clots at my Sr. High.


Tell the ins company to pound sand. Scare tactic. in my opinion


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1914316 said:


> Tell the ins company to pound sand. Scare tactic. in my opinion


It's the first I've heard anything of a situation.

Called the Business Manager from the school.

She admitted it'd been plowed and that the school sanded.

School does all of their own salting and sanding, we just plow.

Pretty much leaves me out of it.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1914317 said:


> It's the first I've heard anything of a situation.
> 
> Called the Business Manager from the school.
> 
> She admitted it'd been plowed and that the school sanded.
> 
> School does all of their own salting and sanding, we just plow.
> 
> Pretty much leaves me out of it.


I assume they are asking for paperwork on what was done around that time. I am not a lawyer but what I would do is tell them off. I would call and say this does not concern me and leave it at that. Imo they are baiting you to look for ways to get you to pay some or all. Again not a lawyer or in your shoes but its what I do. Had same thing last year and this is what I did.


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;1914311 said:


> Fighting Souix or Bison?


Bison are NDSU.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1914314 said:


> Apparently someone slipped and fell, ruptured their hamstring and ended up almost losing their leg due to blood clots at my Sr. High.


Sounds like a load of bull cafe


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1914320 said:


> I assume they are asking for paperwork on what was done around that time. I am not a lawyer but what I would do is tell them off. I would call and say this does not concern me and leave it at that. Imo they are baiting you to look for ways to get you to pay some or all. Again not a lawyer or in your shoes but its what I do. Had same thing last year and this is what I did.


I immediately drove the letter to my insurance agent and they are now handling it.


----------



## Ranger620

I think I need to stop watching the news. Nothing but stuff on there that gets my blood boiling. Like the link city posted or did you guys see the segment about a couple that had to cancel there wedding the day of cause Oboma wanted to play golf wtf. Nothing but crap on there.


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;1914255 said:


> If we bought stuff based of of them we wouldn't own a American vehicle. They don't "get" some stuff like if you buy a wrangler the last thing that buyer is worried about is a soft ride, vehicle noise, and mpg. They rank it on that not the purpose of the vehicle.
> 
> They have a agenda, don't let them brainwash you like the union has.


H

Haha yup, friends gf got a hyandai suv because he read the consumer report. Cheap vehicle's


----------



## albhb3

Ranger620;1914326 said:


> I think I need to stop watching the news. Nothing but stuff on there that gets my blood boiling. Like the link city posted or did you guys see the segment about a couple that had to cancel there wedding the day of cause Oboma wanted to play golf wtf. Nothing but crap on there.


you need a calm down now go sit in the corner...you don't think he was the one makin the phone call. That's what his zsar is for


----------



## Ranger620

ian says 2-4 on saturday


----------



## ringahding1

Ranger620;1914326 said:


> I think I need to stop watching the news. Nothing but stuff on there that gets my blood boiling. Like the link city posted or did you guys see the segment about a couple that had to cancel there wedding the day of cause Oboma wanted to play golf wtf. Nothing but crap on there.


Stay off TWITTER then, unless you wanna blow your top...IDIOTS talking about MASS killin of cops on New Years SMMFH!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;1914322 said:


> Bison are NDSU.


I didn't even know the Fighting Souix had D1 football???


----------



## albhb3

Doughboy12;1914336 said:


> I didn't even know the Fighting Souix had D1 football???


they may be d1 but play they weak of the weak


----------



## Doughboy12

albhb3;1914340 said:


> they may be d1 but play they weak of the weak


How did they ever beat LSU in a bowl game then?
(Only D1 in hockey???)


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1914316 said:


> Tell the ins company to pound sand. Scare tactic. in my opinion


This, they will send letters to everyone involved and see if someone bites.


----------



## albhb3

Doughboy12;1914341 said:


> How did they ever beat LSU in a bowl game then?


how did appalachian state vs Michigan...even a pig will fly now and then


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1914311 said:


> Fighting Souix or Bison?


Notre Dame


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1914326 said:


> I think I need to stop watching the news. Nothing but stuff on there that gets my blood boiling. Like the link city posted or did you guys see the segment about a couple that had to cancel there wedding the day of cause Oboma wanted to play golf wtf. Nothing but crap on there.


Is that what all the media attention was about? What a dope the president is.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1914242 said:


> Green you going on sunday to Rockford?


Doubt it I believe that I will have the kids.


----------



## Polarismalibu

So what's with the state trooper getting charged with man slaughter for someone hitting his car??


----------



## qualitycut

There will not be a lack of winter in the first week of the new year...that`s for sure. Starting off on new years day...a weak mid level disturbance will slide southeast embedded within the northwest flow. The biggest thing this disturbance has going for it is a moist and deep dendritic growth region extending from the surface to about 600 mb from central minnesota to central wisconsin. The column is slightly warmer and drier and thus much less favorable for snow to the southwest. There won`t be much forcing so not expecting organized banding. A broad area of light snow is anticipated and therefore increased pops up into the chance category north of i-94...with flurries along i-94 and nothing south.


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1914233 said:


> Gm unfortunately, thing is a complete POS.
> 
> I might trade it on a new Jeep, I hate it so much.


My mom bought a Cherokee and loves it. My brothers girlfriend has a grand Cherokee and loves it also.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1914354 said:


> So what's with the state trooper getting charged with man slaughter for someone hitting his car??


He was running code to a cycle vs deer and old folks pulled out in front of him killing both if them. 
I am guessing it is some kind of civil suit by the family because state should cover him if it wasn't.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1914359 said:


> There will not be a lack of winter in the first week of the new year...that`s for sure. Starting off on new years day...a weak mid level disturbance will slide southeast embedded within the northwest flow. The biggest thing this disturbance has going for it is a moist and deep dendritic growth region extending from the surface to about 600 mb from central minnesota to central wisconsin. The column is slightly warmer and drier and thus much less favorable for snow to the southwest. There won`t be much forcing so not expecting organized banding. A broad area of light snow is anticipated and therefore increased pops up into the chance category north of i-94...with flurries along i-94 and nothing south.


Yeah, "along and north of 94" crap again.

I'm gonna complain and tell them to say "along Hwy 2" from now on.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1914362 said:


> Yeah, "along and north of 94" crap again.
> 
> I'm gonna complain and tell them to say "along Hwy 2" from now on.


Yea thats the only part i read. Lol


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1914361 said:


> He was running code to a cycle vs deer and old folks pulled out in front of him killing both if them.
> I am guessing it is some kind of civil suit by the family because state should cover him if it wasn't.


This is probably whats going on.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1914362 said:


> Yeah, "along and north of 94" crap again.
> 
> I'm gonna complain and tell them to say "along Hwy 2" from now on.


If there's not a strong forcing line, then that means less gradients


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1914349 said:


> Notre Dame


Got a couple of takers...


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;1914336 said:


> I didn't even know the Fighting Souix had D1 football???


The Fighting Whioux play D-II in every sport except except hockey.



Ranger620;1914326 said:


> I think I need to stop watching the news. Nothing but stuff on there that gets my blood boiling. Like the link city posted or did you guys see the segment about a couple that had to cancel there wedding the day of cause Oboma wanted to play golf wtf. Nothing but crap on there.


Obama claimed that he didn't know and said that he called the couple and apologized today. I don't believe he didn't know.



ringahding1;1914334 said:


> Stay off TWITTER then, unless you wanna blow your top...IDIOTS talking about MASS killin of cops on New Years SMMFH!!!


WHAT??? I haven't heard this. There's definitely no shortage of scumbags in this country.


----------



## gmcdan

Green Grass;1914360 said:


> My mom bought a Cherokee and loves it. My brothers girlfriend has a grand Cherokee and loves it also.


I bought a 96 Cherokee with 195,000 miles now has 360,000 . last winter I blew a water pump bearing in Bloomington which caused the pulley to shred the serpentine belt I said f-it ill go as far as I can till it dies so the towing bill will be less" Bloomington to east bethel 1.5 hour drive ' then ill get a new vehicle . I made it all the way home no power steerig no alternator, no coolant flow most of it leaked out , temp gauge pegged all the way as it would go . got home put a new water pump, belt .fluid . put 33,000 miles on it this year runs perfect to this day . 4.0 litre fast to .


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Isn't as much as I thought for the Kage for my Boss 9'.

$2,250 for the Kage and brackets.... Hmmmmmmmm.......

That would put me at $5250 for a 9' "Kage".


----------



## Doughboy12

gmcdan;1914381 said:


> I bought a 96 Cherokee with 195,000 miles now has 360,000 . last winter I blew a water pump bearing in Bloomington which caused the pulley to shred the serpentine belt I said f-it ill go as far as I can till it dies so the towing bill will be less" Bloomington to east bethel 1.5 hour drive ' then ill get a new vehicle . I made it all the way home no power steerig no alternator, no coolant flow most of it leaked out , temp gauge pegged all the way as it would go . got home put a new water pump, belt .fluid . put 33,000 miles on it this year runs perfect to this day . 4.0 litre fast to .


Should have stopped for a lottery ticket on the way....


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1914383 said:


> Isn't as much as I thought for the Kage for my Boss 9'.
> 
> $2,250 for the Kage and brackets.... Hmmmmmmmm.......
> 
> That would put me at $5250 for a 9' "Kage".


DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!payup


----------



## andersman02

TKLAWN;1914251 said:


> Pontiac g6, thinking jeep grand Cherokee.
> 
> Got a gmc terrain, thing is nice but I-4 is gutless.


My girlfriend has a 14 cherokee, her mom has a 14 cherokee trailhawk, sister has a 14 cherokee and sister husband has a 12 grand cherokee

So far no problems, they are nice cars... if I didn't have a truck I'd probably be driving a grand cherokee


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1914383 said:


> Isn't as much as I thought for the Kage for my Boss 9'.
> 
> $2,250 for the Kage and brackets.... Hmmmmmmmm.......
> 
> That would put me at $5250 for a 9' "Kage".


Check Snow wolf, paid $1700.

Not sure if it's compatible, as the mounting system is different.

Zeigler or Lano


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;1914360 said:


> My mom bought a Cherokee and loves it. My brothers girlfriend has a grand Cherokee and loves it also.





andersman02;1914386 said:


> My girlfriend has a 14 cherokee, her mom has a 14 cherokee trailhawk, sister has a 14 cherokee and sister husband has a 12 grand cherokee
> 
> So far no problems, they are nice cars... if I didn't have a truck I'd probably be driving a grand cherokee


Good to hear.

I think I convinced the wife.

I'm going to have to go talk to Greens boss.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1914387 said:


> Check Snow wolf, paid $1700.
> 
> Not sure if it's compatible, as the mounting system is different.
> 
> Zeigler or Lano


Supposedly the Snow Wolf works with a Boss plow too.


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1914389 said:


> Good to hear.
> 
> I think I convinced the wife.
> 
> I'm going to have to go talk to Greens boss.


The blonde with big boobs?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1914383 said:


> Isn't as much as I thought for the Kage for my Boss 9'.
> 
> $2,250 for the Kage and brackets.... Hmmmmmmmm.......
> 
> That would put me at $5250 for a 9' "Kage".


My brand new kage was $5100 9 foot


----------



## NorthernProServ

How much detail do you list on your invoices?


Example, line item is:

"Parking lot De-icing - LBS used 2,500." Qty: 2,500


I do not list every date that we salted on the invoice. I do however have a log that lists dates, times, amount used each time in detail for my records.

I do the same for sidewalk shoveling and sidewalk deicing, just the total number for the month listed on the invoice.


Thinking about it after LwnMwrMan slip and fall event. Just wondering what you guys list for detail?


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;1914391 said:


> The blonde with big boobs?


Well she is a cougar, but definitely not in my budget.

I was going strait to the old man.


----------



## unit28

Like i said couple dsys ago
Js and 500mb bares watching 
Cool feature @500mb


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1914320 said:


> I assume they are asking for paperwork on what was done around that time. I am not a lawyer but what I would do is tell them off. I would call and say this does not concern me and leave it at that. Imo they are baiting you to look for ways to get you to pay some or all. Again not a lawyer or in your shoes but its what I do. Had same thing last year and this is what I did.


This... you clear it, not de-ice it... forward to the school...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1914326 said:


> I think I need to stop watching the news. Nothing but stuff on there that gets my blood boiling. Like the link city posted or did you guys see the segment about a couple that had to cancel there wedding the day of cause Oboma wanted to play golf wtf. Nothing but crap on there.


Is that the same as the Army guy and wife/gf that got their day ruined by Obama?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1914354 said:


> So what's with the state trooper getting charged with man slaughter for someone hitting his car??


It's bull cafe is what it is... Lights and suren were active... Not saying I agree with going 70 in a 40 but...


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;1914427 said:


> It's bull cafe is what it is... Lights and suren were active... Not saying I agree with going 70 in a 40 but...


Relax... Grand Jury indictment doesn't mean conviction.


----------



## Drakeslayer

NorthernProServ;1914400 said:


> How much detail do you list on your invoices?
> 
> Example, line item is:
> 
> "Parking lot De-icing - LBS used 2,500." Qty: 2,500
> 
> I do not list every date that we salted on the invoice. I do however have a log that lists dates, times, amount used each time in detail for my records.
> 
> I do the same for sidewalk shoveling and sidewalk deicing, just the total number for the month listed on the invoice.
> 
> Thinking about it after LwnMwrMan slip and fall event. Just wondering what you guys list for detail?


We put dates on ours. We had a couple slip and falls last year. We just sent our time records with detail of what services we provided and the dates. Not sure what ever happened with them as that's the last we heard of it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1914393 said:


> My brand new kage was $5100 9 foot


I think he meant he already had and paid for the plow to make up the 5250


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1914400 said:


> How much detail do you list on your invoices?
> 
> Example, line item is:
> 
> "Parking lot De-icing - LBS used 2,500." Qty: 2,500
> 
> I do not list every date that we salted on the invoice. I do however have a log that lists dates, times, amount used each time in detail for my records.
> 
> I do the same for sidewalk shoveling and sidewalk deicing, just the total number for the month listed on the invoice.
> 
> Thinking about it after LwnMwrMan slip and fall event. Just wondering what you guys list for detail?


Service Date, Service Type, Service Description and Notes from Service, Start Time, Price, Quantity


----------



## jimslawnsnow

on this trooper ordeal, heres my take on it. the people he hit were 78,79 and probably didn't have the best sight or hearing which should have had an effect on their decision. maybe they voted for it because of all the negative law enforcement lately, maybe not. maybe theres details we don't know yet that were presented to them. but as we all know many elderly drivers are horrible. last night on my way home after grabbing some chicken and older lady pulled out in front of me and then at a 4 way stop she nearly ran into another driver who had the right of way. if either of us were not paying attention we easily could have hit her


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1914401 said:


> Well she is a cougar, but definitely not in my budget.
> 
> I was going strait to the old man.


He is there every day till 5


----------



## Green Grass

NorthernProServ;1914400 said:


> How much detail do you list on your invoices?
> 
> Example, line item is:
> 
> "Parking lot De-icing - LBS used 2,500." Qty: 2,500
> 
> I do not list every date that we salted on the invoice. I do however have a log that lists dates, times, amount used each time in detail for my records.
> 
> I do the same for sidewalk shoveling and sidewalk deicing, just the total number for the month listed on the invoice.
> 
> Thinking about it after LwnMwrMan slip and fall event. Just wondering what you guys list for detail?


I list the service so deiceing and the date for every service on the invoice


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1914442 said:


> on this trooper ordeal, heres my take on it. the people he hit were 78,79 and probably didn't have the best sight or hearing which should have had an effect on their decision. maybe they voted for it because of all the negative law enforcement lately, maybe not. maybe theres details we don't know yet that were presented to them. but as we all know many elderly drivers are horrible. last night on my way home after grabbing some chicken and older lady pulled out in front of me and then at a 4 way stop she nearly ran into another driver who had the right of way. if either of us were not paying attention we easily could have hit her


There will be dash cam video that will show everything that happened and how he was driving and if he was driving correctly.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1914448 said:


> There will be dash cam video that will show everything that happened and how he was driving and if he was driving correctly.


it'll be interesting to see it when and if its released


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1914455 said:


> it'll be interesting to see it when and if its released


I bet it is never released


----------



## SSS Inc.

A lousy ten pages is all you guys can muster in one day?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1914460 said:


> A lousy ten pages is all you guys can muster in one day?


To busy drinking and not catching any damn fish


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1914460 said:


> A lousy ten pages is all you guys can muster in one day?


More content, less pages.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1914462 said:


> To busy drinking and not catching any damn fish


Ahh I see. I've been busy shopping for equipment (out your way kind of) and then I fell on my a$$ tonight at hockey practice. That hurt a bit.

On another note: There is this guy named Ken Merwin that always posts on NWS FB "Wait,What?" Drives me nuts. Everyone please like my comment so this idiot quits wasting their time. Or also comment. I don't know why it irritates me so much but I want to fight now.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

that's a lot of miles in 6 years and a gasser too! http://www.crankyape.com/default.asp?pg=DispSingleItem&ItemNumber=54046


----------



## albhb3

jimslawnsnow;1914442 said:


> on this trooper ordeal, heres my take on it. the people he hit were 78,79 and probably didn't have the best sight or hearing which should have had an effect on their decision. maybe they voted for it because of all the negative law enforcement lately, maybe not. maybe theres details we don't know yet that were presented to them. but as we all know many elderly drivers are horrible. last night on my way home after grabbing some chicken and older lady pulled out in front of me and then at a 4 way stop she nearly ran into another driver who had the right of way. if either of us were not paying attention we easily could have hit her


Theres to many piss poor drivers regardless of age... theres an issue when you can take the tests in a language other then whats on the signs nevermind texting 
Overall, two-thirds of drivers committed "lane excursions," meaning they crossed into another lane with oncoming traffic or on to a shoulder, according to the study. Among skilled texters, about half of the volunteers committed lane excursions.

But digging deeper, investigators found that nearly all of those in the 45 to 59 group made such driving mistakes.

This compared with about one-quarter of those between the ages of 18 and 24, according to the study. About 40 percent of those 25 to 34, and 80 percent of drivers between 35 and 44 made lane excursions, suggesting that the ability to handle the texting distraction got continually worse with age.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1914400 said:


> How much detail do you list on your invoices?
> 
> Example, line item is:
> 
> "Parking lot De-icing - LBS used 2,500." Qty: 2,500
> 
> I do not list every date that we salted on the invoice. I do however have a log that lists dates, times, amount used each time in detail for my records.
> 
> I do the same for sidewalk shoveling and sidewalk deicing, just the total number for the month listed on the invoice.
> 
> Thinking about it after LwnMwrMan slip and fall event. Just wondering what you guys list for detail?


I give out zero information on my invoices.

I just say "salting services on xx-xx" or snowplowing services for "month".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1914435 said:


> I think he meant he already had and paid for the plow to make up the 5250


This. I already have the Boss straight blade.

For some reason I thought the Kage system was more like $5800-6,000.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1914466 said:


> Ahh I see. I've been busy shopping for equipment (out your way kind of) and then I fell on my a$$ tonight at hockey practice. That hurt a bit.
> 
> On another note: There is this guy named Ken Merwin that always posts on NWS FB "Wait,What?" Drives me nuts. Everyone please like my comment so this idiot quits wasting their time. Or also comment. I don't know why it irritates me so much but I want to fight now.


Well dont look at his Facebook page it will really irritate you. Looks like he could be your neighbor.


----------



## mnlefty

Camden;1914380 said:


> The Fighting Whioux play D-II in every sport except except hockey.


They went D1 several years ago, a couple years behind NDSU. They play in the FCS division in football.



Wikipedia said:


> Originally in the Division II North Central Conference, UND began transitioning to NCAA's Division I in 2008 with the football program participating in Division I's Football Championship Subdivision. North Dakota is a member of the Big Sky Conference for football and most other sports, the Western Athletic Conference for Baseball and men's and women's swimming & diving, the National Collegiate Hockey Conference for men's hockey, and the Western Collegiate Hockey Association for women's ice hockey


----------



## TKLAWN

My attitude seems to suck lately so I'll try posting smiles for a bit, since it seemed to work for Quality.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1914473 said:


> I give out zero information on my invoices.
> 
> I just say "salting services on xx-xx" or snowplowing services for "month".


This
.............


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1914478 said:


> Well dont look at his Facebook page it will really irritate you. Looks like he could be your neighbor.


Too late. He really likes Bicycles and he sits like a Girl. Wait What??
You guys will notice every post he makes now......Sorry.


----------



## Camden

mnlefty;1914480 said:


> They went D1 several years ago, a couple years behind NDSU. They play in the FCS division in football.


D-I in all sports now?? I'm living under a rock apparently.


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1914486 said:


> My attitude seems to suck lately so I'll try posting smiles for a bit, since it seemed to work for Quality.


I'm sensing a lot of positive energy from this post. Keep up the good work.

I understand though.......Oh yeah. Lotta pressure. You gotta rise above it. You gotta harness in the good energy, block out the bad. Harness. Energy. Block. Bad. Feel the flow TKLAWN. Feel it. It's circular. It's like a carousel. You pay the quarter, you get on the horse, it goes up and down, and AROUND. It's circular. Circle, with the music, the flow. All good things.


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1914500 said:


> I'm sensing a lot of positive energy from this post. Keep up the good work.
> 
> I understand though.......Oh yeah. Lotta pressure. You gotta rise above it. You gotta harness in the good energy, block out the bad. Harness. Energy. Block. Bad. Feel the flow TKLAWN. Feel it. It's circular. It's like a carousel. You pay the quarter, you get on the horse, it goes up and down, and AROUND. It's circular. Circle, with the music, the flow. All good things.


"Psycho"


----------



## Doughboy12

TKLAWN;1914506 said:


> "Psychotherapy"


Fixed it for you....


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1914506 said:


> "Psycho"


At least you get it.


----------



## Doughboy12

No calls on the Orono house fire?


----------



## CityGuy

Green the fire is a Mound call on Casco Circle.

Big homes in there.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;1914509 said:


> No calls on the Orono house fire?


Link.........?


----------



## CityGuy

Drakeslayer;1914517 said:


> Link.........?


http://www.broadcastify.com/listen/feed/13675/web


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The Good Question tonight on 'CCO is going to be why does diesel cost more than gas??

Coming up, right after the break.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1914519 said:


> The Good Question tonight on 'CCO is going to be why does diesel cost more than gas??
> 
> Coming up, right after the break.


All politics that's why

Every good is moved with a diesel at onepoint why not make it cost more even though it's a bi product of making gas.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1914519 said:


> The Good Question tonight on 'CCO is going to be why does diesel cost more than gas??
> 
> Coming up, right after the break.


I believe there is a higher tax on Diesel. That's part of it. Refining is a big part too so I've been told.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1914519 said:


> The Good Question tonight on 'CCO is going to be why does diesel cost more than gas??
> 
> Coming up, right after the break.


We are all now dumber after watching that 'CCO segment


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1914523 said:


> I believe there is a higher tax on Diesel. That's part of it. Refining is a big part too so I've been told.


Never heard any of that in the story. Heard Europe though...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1914524 said:


> We are all now dumber after watching that 'CCO segment


So what did they say?


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1914518 said:


> http://www.broadcastify.com/listen/feed/13675/web


House is "destroyed" KARE11


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That was the most stupid report ever.

First off, they show diesel prices at $3.99. I'm not even sure where they found a diesel pump to show $3.99.

Second they say it was expensive because we export 30% of our diesel to Europe.

Said we just got done with harvest season, so diesel was in high demand.

I'm not sure where this came in, but they said people don't buy diesel's because the perception is they are a dirty burning vehicle. Wouldn't that mean there's LESS demand then??

Then they closed out the segment by saying experts believe diesel should drop another .35-.75 per gallon to fall below $3.00 per gallon.  Way to step out on a limb with that one. 

It was almost like a segment they had from last May they finally got around to airing.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1914526 said:


> So what did they say?


Diesel is more and gas is less. Europe has been using diesel for centuries and we ship 30 % over there. In a nutshell.


----------



## banonea

Note to self.....
when loading straight sand into the spreader, don't let them dig into the pile and put " Moist" sand into the spreader, it will freeze the conveyor chain :realmad::realmad::realmad::realmad:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1914525 said:


> Never heard any of that in the story. Heard Europe though...


Really? I have heard both. There is about a 10 cent tax difference on Diesel vs. gas somewhere in the chain. Also pretty sure the refining has become more expensive because the regulations on Sulfur. Before the newer regulations Diesel was always cheaper and easy to refine.

On the other end of the barrel is Asphalt.....bottom of the barrel (literally). The problem for Asphalt now is they have found new ways to refine every last drop leaving very little left on the bottom of the barrel.:crying:


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1914528 said:


> That was the most stupid report ever.
> 
> First off, they show diesel prices at $3.99. I'm not even sure where they found a diesel pump to show $3.99.
> 
> Second they say it was expensive because we export 30% of our diesel to Europe.
> 
> Said we just got done with harvest season, so diesel was in high demand.
> 
> I'm not sure where this came in, but they said people don't buy diesel's because the perception is they are a dirty burning vehicle. Wouldn't that mean there's LESS demand then??
> 
> Then they closed out the segment by saying experts believe diesel should drop another .35-.75 per gallon to fall below $3.00 per gallon. Way to step out on a limb with that one.
> 
> It was almost like a segment they had from last May they finally got around to airing.





Drakeslayer;1914530 said:


> Diesel is more and gas is less. Europe has been using diesel for centuries and we ship 30 % over there. In a nutshell.


I'm glad I didn't turn off Moonshiners.


----------



## Doughboy12

Those of you that have magnetic mount flashers, have you ever had one come off due to speed?


----------



## Camden

banonea;1914532 said:


> Note to self.....
> when loading straight sand into the spreader, don't let them dig into the pile and put " Moist" sand into the spreader, it will freeze the conveyor chain :realmad::realmad::realmad::realmad:


Uh oh, how did you get it out? Shovels and a pickaxe?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1914536 said:


> Those of you that have magnetic mount flashers, have you ever had one come off due to speed?


No. Those magnets are strong.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1914537 said:


> Uh oh, how did you get it out? Shovels and a pickaxe?


10 bucks says its inside his garage thawing.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1914536 said:


> Those of you that have magnetic mount flashers, have you ever had one come off due to speed?


Nope there on there good


----------



## SSS Inc.

In other news......The GFS isn't backing down. Tomorrow afternoon we get to see the NAMs perspective.

EDIT: I must be reading my map wrong or the meteogram is wrong. Now I'm confused.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Should be about 3" of pretty fluffy fluff from 4 pm to midnight Saturday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Forgot about a garbage enclosure to check today, headed back out to Lino to see if it'd been shoveled out.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1914541 said:


> In other news......The GFS isn't backing down. Tomorrow afternoon we get to see the NAMs perspective.


Wait, what?


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1914538 said:


> No. Those magnets are strong.


I ask because I had the smaller 36 flasher Ultra Tow with a small footprint but traded up to the 40 with a much bigger profie and it seems to have the same 4 feet but also sits up on "legs." Didn't seem to resist removal as much as the smaller one but that might have just been leverage.
The smaller one was 1/2 watt per and this one is 1 watt per.


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1914536 said:


> Those of you that have magnetic mount flashers, have you ever had one come off due to speed?


Spend the money ad get a good LED and they wont, the magnets are stronger. got mine at northern tool, about $300.00


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;1914545 said:


> Wait, what?


Oh no you didn't.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1914543 said:


> Should be about 3" of pretty fluffy fluff from 4 pm to midnight Saturday.


Either the maps I'm looking at or the meteo are way wrong. 

EDIT: Weird, the maps just changed on the site I look at. Moved it north. 10 minutes ago when I posted it showed almost exactly the same amount as the previous run.


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1914547 said:


> Spend the money ad get a good LED and they wont, the magnets are stronger. got mine at northern tool, about $300.00


Same one I have...see above.


----------



## banonea

Camden;1914537 said:


> Uh oh, how did you get it out? Shovels and a pickaxe?


Put it in the garage for a few hours and warmed it up, grabbed the conveyor motor sprocket and gave it a twist and it broke loose :yow!:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1914550 said:


> Either the maps I'm looking at or the meteo are way wrong.


Meteo is wrong, and I'm light on my totals and timing.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1914544 said:


> Forgot about a garbage enclosure to check today, headed back out to Lino to see if it'd been shoveled out.


That sucks... Might just as well make it a White Castle run too!


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1914539 said:


> 10 bucks says its inside his garage thawing.


Winner winner chicken dinner.......


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;1914548 said:


> Oh no you didn't.


Oh yes I did! I'm trying to hit 1,000 posts by jan 15th.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/d...ours=hr072hr078hr084hr090hr096hr102hr108hr114

.245 moisture on the circles.... at 15:1, that's 3.75".


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1914546 said:


> I ask because I had the smaller 36 flasher Ultra Tow with a small footprint but traded up to the 40 with a much bigger profie and it seems to have the same 4 feet but also sits up on "legs." Didn't seem to resist removal as much as the smaller one but that might have just been leverage.
> The smaller one was 1/2 watt per and this one is 1 watt per.


Safety first on the home driveway?????


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;1914558 said:


> Oh yes I did! I'm trying to hit 1,000 posts by jan 15th.


Well in that case carry on....
-4.8 deg at the house.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1914556 said:


> That sucks... Might just as well make it a White Castle run too!


Probably Taco Bell.

Still eating left overs from Christmas dinner on Saturday. Not my cup of tea.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1914561 said:


> Safety first on the home driveway?????


:laughing: Wants to play with the big boys is all.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1914561 said:


> Safety first on the home driveway?????


Wait, what?

Remember I did Quality's run last storm...?


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1914564 said:


> :laughing: Wants to play with the big boys is all.


This.... I remember you inviting me up to push too.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1914550 said:


> Either the maps I'm looking at or the meteo are way wrong.
> 
> EDIT: Weird, the maps just changed on the site I look at. Moved it north. 10 minutes ago when I posted it showed almost exactly the same amount as the previous run.


Yeah I don't get it...


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1914555 said:


> Meteo is wrong, and I'm light on my totals and timing.


I think the GFS changed its output after it already loaded up to Sunday. It looks way different than what I have been watching load. Something happened.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1914565 said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> Remember I did Quality's run last storm...?


Oh yeah. This reminds me that I better get something flashing on top of my truck.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1914570 said:


> Oh yeah. This reminds me that I better get something flashing on top of my truck.


Wait, what? You don't have flashing lights and your near the airport!


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1914547 said:


> Spend the money ad get a good LED and they wont, the magnets are stronger. got mine at northern tool, about $300.00


Yep got my whelen there think it was $370


----------



## Camden

banonea;1914554 said:


> Put it in the garage for a few hours and warmed it up, grabbed the conveyor motor sprocket and gave it a twist and it broke loose :yow!:


Boy you got lucky. I've heard lots of horror stories about frozen up spreaders. If you have time to let it thaw you're fine but if you need it right away you go digging.


----------



## CityGuy

Drakeslayer;1914572 said:


> Wait, what? You don't have flashing lights and your near the airport!


wrong quote


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1914573 said:


> Yep got my whelen there think it was $370


I have this one...

http://www.amazon.com/Ultra-Tow-LED-Lightbar-Watts-Volts/dp/B00GTPCOKO
.....sorry won't link on phone again.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1914570 said:


> Oh yeah. This reminds me that I better get something flashing on top of my truck.


Why? No one respects it anyway. :laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1914572 said:


> Wait, what? You don't have flashing lights and your near the airport!


I know right. I switched trucks and this one doesn't have a thing. I feel naked without something.


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;1914574 said:


> Boy you got lucky. I've heard lots of horror stories about frozen up spreaders. If you have time to let it thaw you're fine but if you need it right away you go digging.


Windshield washer fluid. Poor couole gallons on give it half hour and it loosens up fairly quick.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1914576 said:


> I have this one...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Ultra-Tow-LED-Lightbar-Watts-Volts/dp/B00GTPCOKO
> .....sorry won't link on phone again.


This is more my speed. Cheap and effective.


----------



## Drakeslayer

CityGuy;1914575 said:


> wrong quote


Okay...........


----------



## banonea

Camden;1914574 said:


> Boy you got lucky. I've heard lots of horror stories about frozen up spreaders. If you have time to let it thaw you're fine but if you need it right away you go digging.


Been there, done that. ......


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1914581 said:


> This is more my speed. Cheap and effective.


What you talking bout Willis?

I have that one on the wheeler. On a custom made tripod "tower."


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1914550 said:


> Either the maps I'm looking at or the meteo are way wrong.
> 
> EDIT: Weird, the maps just changed on the site I look at. Moved it north. 10 minutes ago when I posttinged it showed almost exactly the same amount as the previous run.


Yall didn't see my earlier post about it fluctuating?


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1914588 said:


> Yall didn't see my earlier post about it fluctuating?


Yes I saw that. Not questioning the change in path and all that. Trust me when I say I don't hang my hat on what some map shows 3-4 days in advance. I'm questioning why it appeared to change after it loaded the new maps part way. I swear I was looking at something totally different that what it shows now. And yes I was looking at the new run. Got to about Sunday and I hit refresh and it all changed.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1914587 said:


> What you talking bout Willis?
> 
> I have that one on the wheeler. On a custom made tripod "tower."


I feel like I know you now lol

This is the one I have

http://m.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200365087_200365087

It's going on the bobcat now though truck is getting hideaways and atomic cabs


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1914591 said:


> I feel like I know you now lol
> 
> This is the one I have
> 
> http://m.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200365087_200365087
> 
> It's going on the bobcat now though truck is getting hideaways and atomic cabs


Yeah, about those atomics. Didn't know what you were talking about, so I googled it. Everything is sold out. Good luck there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200365087_200365087

The lightbar I run.

I also have a ShoMe light bar on a different truck. Works just as well. Not nearly as bright, but suffices.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1914589 said:


> Yes I saw that. Not questioning the change in path and all that. Trust me when I say I don't hang my hat on what some map shows 3-4 days in advance. I'm questioning why it appeared to change after it loaded the new maps part way. I swear I was looking at something totally different that what it shows now. And yes I was looking at the new run. Got to about Sunday and I hit refresh and it all changed.


You're right. I posted the loop before I left.

Just checked again, and I'm barely in the snow on the north side now.

Checked the meteo and it's tanked.

Almost like it ran late.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1914594 said:


> Yeah, about those atomics. Didn't know what you were talking about, so I googled it. Everything is sold out. Good luck there.


I already have them. Bought them for my black truck and never had time to put them on


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1914598 said:


> You're right. I posted the loop before I left.
> 
> Just checked again, and I'm barely in the snow on the north side now.
> 
> Checked the meteo and it's tanked.
> 
> Almost like it ran late.


So I'm not crazy then...........


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1914595 said:


> http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200365087_200365087
> 
> The lightbar I run.
> 
> I also have a ShoMe light bar on a different truck. Works just as well. Not nearly as bright, but suffices.


That's what I got. Real nice bar for the money


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;1914600 said:


> I already have them. Bought them for my black truck and never had time to put them on


The atomic lights look sweet. Never heard of them before. How much wiring is to them? Could be a big pain if you are switching trucks every year lol


----------



## NorthernProServ

This is were I ordered from.

http://www.uniformswarehouse.com/prostores/servlet/-strse-1882/40"-Streamlined-Ultra-Slim/Detail


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1914560 said:


> http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/d...ours=hr072hr078hr084hr090hr096hr102hr108hr114
> 
> .245 moisture on the circles.... at 15:1, that's 3.75".


This is the post I had at 10:44, Plowsite time.

When you click on this link, the snow that is now running from Duluth to Hinckley, was directly over the cities.


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;1914604 said:


> The atomic lights look sweet. Never heard of them before. How much wiring is to them? Could be a big pain if you are switching trucks every year lol


It comes with a harness that hooks into the running lights behind the switch and then a wire to the upfitter switch. Pretty simple to do


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Did a google for that Whelen from Northern Tool. A couple of places have it for $299. About $15 to ship, so it's $60 less than Northern, no sales tax.

However, make sure you pay in Use tax for all orders made online.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.lampline.com/R1LPMA-21-Whelen-3112-p


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1914606 said:


> This is the post I had at 10:44, Plowsite time.
> 
> When you click on this link, the snow that is now running from Duluth to Hinckley, was directly over the cities.


Accu has Duluth at 4~8"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1914618 said:


> Accu has Duluth at 4~8"


Last Sunday or Monday they had me at 4-8" from Thursday to Saturday. Now it just days a cold wave next week and flurries for Thursday and Saturday.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1914565 said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> Remember I did Quality's run last storm...?


About a 1/10 of it. But took you about yhe time of my full route


----------



## SnowGuy73

-8, breezy, clear.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Down to 30% for Saturday.


----------



## banonea

Thank the Lord for a heated cab on the skid loader today......-9 here.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1914611 said:


> Did a google for that Whelen from Northern Tool. A couple of places have it for $299. About $15 to ship, so it's $60 less than Northern, no sales tax.
> 
> *However, make sure you pay in Use tax for all orders made online.*




I run LED hideaways in the tail lights and 2 smaller LED horizontal warnings on the front grill mounted at an angle... Basically lights on the corners... One thing I might add in the future would be something midline... Maybe mirrors to make it less complicated...


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;1914669 said:


> I run LED hideaways in the tail lights and 2 smaller horizontal warnings on the front grill mounted at an angle... Basically lights on the corners... One thing I might add in the future would be something midline... Maybe mirrors to make it less complicated...


I've got all four corners, I've got 3 over each side on the running board, I've got 6 on the light bar facing back and I've got my led beacon on the top. I want to put the cab lights on, and I also want to put strobes in the grill.... I like blinky lights


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1914669 said:


> I run LED hideaways in the tail lights and 2 smaller LED horizontal warnings on the front grill mounted at an angle... Basically lights on the corners... One thing I might add in the future would be something midline... Maybe mirrors to make it less complicated...


The mirrors are easy to do. All you need is a led flasher and a relay being the lights are led already.

I have 6 hideaways going in, mirrors and cab lights. Gonna be bright!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1914674 said:


> The mirrors are easy to do. All you need is a led flasher and a relay being the lights are led already.
> 
> I have 6 hideaways going in, mirrors and cab lights. Gonna be bright!


Pictures or it didn't happen.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1914689 said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen.


It hasent yet! Once we get in the new building that's on the project list.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1914689 said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen.


It didn't, at least not yet


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Yuhas has 80% for Saturday and says couple inches


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1914692 said:


> Yuhas has 80% for Saturday and says couple inches


Accu shows .5" for me now threw Sunday


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Yikes

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/grd/4826127821.html


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1914690 said:


> It hasent yet! Once we get in the new building that's on the project list.


Progress pictures is what I was getting at....


----------



## OC&D

Green Grass;1914360 said:


> My mom bought a Cherokee and loves it. My brothers girlfriend has a grand Cherokee and loves it also.


My wife's coworker bought a Grand Cherokee and it's one repair away from getting replaced under the Lemon Law. She hasn't even got 20k miles. Everyone I've ever known to own a Jeep has had nothing but problems. I would buy a Kia before a Jeep.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Cody says a few inches north of metro.


----------



## mnlefty

FYI in St.Cloud... He posts here once in a while, not on this thread though. Coach knows who he is I believe.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1914699 said:


> Progress pictures is what I was getting at....


That I can do


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1914707 said:


> Cody says a few inches north of metro.


yuhas had a big circle with 1-3". went from the arrow head to south of mason city long then about the whole state wide


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1914692 said:


> Yuhas has 80% for Saturday and says couple inches


He say where or just viewing area?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1914712 said:


> yuhas had a big circle with 1-3". went from the arrow head to south of mason city long then about the whole state wide


This should be interesting then.


----------



## starspangled6.0

SnowGuy73;1914718 said:


> This should be interesting then.


So in other words, they have no idea what is happening on Saturday?


----------



## OC&D

mnlefty;1914708 said:


> FYI in St.Cloud... He posts here once in a while, not on this thread though. Coach knows who he is I believe.


Cafe'ing criminals! :realmad:


----------



## OC&D

starspangled6.0;1914720 said:


> So in other words, they have no idea what is happening on Saturday?


Sure they do-- we're going to experience some "weather."


----------



## SnowGuy73

starspangled6.0;1914720 said:


> So in other words, they have no idea what is happening on Saturday?


This........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1914717 said:


> He say where or just viewing area?


all he said was in this general area 1-3" heavier to the north


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sven says a dusting or so....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Crapola.....

NWS has 1.5" for me tomorrow on the hourly. Another 1" on Saturday, but the totals don't go out far enough to see what will be the total snowfall.


----------



## starspangled6.0

Doing site visits with a crew leader for spring planting right now. -4f here in Minnetonka, windchill feels like -30f, but then again I'm not wearing a jacket.


----------



## SnowGuy73

starspangled6.0;1914738 said:


> Doing site visits with a crew leader for spring planting right now. -4f here in Minnetonka, windchill feels like -30f, but then again I'm not wearing a jacket.


I hate jackets as well.


----------



## starspangled6.0

Quick poll... Do you guys prefer the winter work to the summer work? I would much rather plow 12 months of the year than do summer work. Don't get me wrong - landscaping is fun too, but I seem to have snowflakes and Lightning Fast in my blood.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I like to plow, I hate the uncertainty of plowing. Can't go places, get everything ready, then it doesn't happen. Have no snow in the forecast and all of a sudden there's an inch of snow.

That's why I hate it.

The actual labor of the two? I would rather plow than mow grass.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1914620 said:


> About a 1/10 of it. But took you about yhe time of my full route


Yah I know...


----------



## banonea

starspangled6.0;1914742 said:


> Quick poll... Do you guys prefer the winter work to the summer work? I would much rather plow 12 months of the year than do summer work. Don't get me wrong - landscaping is fun too, but I seem to have snowflakes and Lightning Fast in my blood.


This.........


----------



## Camden

starspangled6.0;1914742 said:


> Quick poll... Do you guys prefer the winter work to the summer work? I would much rather plow 12 months of the year than do summer work. Don't get me wrong - landscaping is fun too, but I seem to have snowflakes and Lightning Fast in my blood.


Plowing for sure. I can make $1k plowing much easier than I can mowing or landscaping.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1914606 said:


> This is the post I had at 10:44, Plowsite time.
> 
> When you click on this link, the snow that is now running from Duluth to Hinckley, was directly over the cities.


Well last nights late run is way back up. See what this mornings run looks like.


----------



## SSS Inc.

starspangled6.0;1914742 said:


> Quick poll... Do you guys prefer the winter work to the summer work? I would much rather plow 12 months of the year than do summer work. Don't get me wrong - landscaping is fun too, but I seem to have snowflakes and Lightning Fast in my blood.


I love plowing but I do like the change in season. While most get stressed in the winter its like a vacation for me. Plowing just doesn't seem like work to me. We make WAY more money in the summer though but I'm working everyday then too. I guess I can't pick one over the other.


----------



## Doughboy12

How's the tailbone doing today S^3?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1914763 said:


> How's the tailbone doing today S^3?


Pretty sore. :laughing: The worst part is I can't even blame it on a kid. I caught an edge and down I went.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1914743 said:


> I like to plow, I hate the uncertainty of plowing. Can't go places, get everything ready, then it doesn't happen. Have no snow in the forecast and all of a sudden there's an inch of snow.
> 
> That's why I hate it.
> 
> The actual labor of the two? I would rather plow than mow grass.


^^^^This. I dont mow so that part doesnt pertain to me but would like to plow 12 months but would structure different so I'm not stuck here watching and waiting all the time


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1914743 said:


> I like to plow, I hate the uncertainty of plowing. Can't go places, get everything ready, then it doesn't happen. Have no snow in the forecast and all of a sudden there's an inch of snow.
> 
> That's why I hate it.


This is exactly why I quit.

You know what really chaps my hide?

The first year in 20 years that I'm not plowing and we get NO snow on Christmas or New Years!  WTF? I wouldn't have missed either even if I was plowing this year.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

starspangled6.0;1914742 said:


> Quick poll... Do you guys prefer the winter work to the summer work? I would much rather plow 12 months of the year than do summer work. Don't get me wrong - landscaping is fun too, but I seem to have snowflakes and Lightning Fast in my blood.


Give me guaranteed 4 snows a month and shovelers and I don't mind snow. Keep in mind if you do a lot of mowing that can be uncertain too for income

Oh and I make way more in the winter quicker than summer. Less payroll too. But if we plowed every month I'm sure it'd be real tough to get employees to work a few days a month and get paid for just those days


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1914767 said:


> Pretty sore. :laughing: The worst part is I can't even blame it on a kid. I caught an edge and down I went.


Those tumbles hurt a little more now than they did 20 years ago, no?


----------



## OC&D

Winner winner chicken dinner.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1914773 said:


> Give me guaranteed 4 snows a month and shovelers and I don't mind snow. Keep in mind if you do a lot of mowing that can be uncertain too for income
> 
> Oh and I make way more in the winter quicker than summer. Less payroll too. But if we plowed every month I'm sure it'd be real tough to get employees to work a few days a month and get paid for just those days


This......


----------



## Camden

mnlefty;1914708 said:


> FYI in St.Cloud... He posts here once in a while, not on this thread though. Coach knows who he is I believe.


Does that belong to Ehlinger?


----------



## Ranger620

Been looking for a new skid driver. In my searching I have talked to a few guys to see if they wanted to come run my skid. These guys are shoveling for other companies on payroll currently (i didnt no at the time). They are getting $21.75 an hour and $25 an hour. No wonder I cant find any help this year. I'm thinking of applying. I might try a staffing agency and see what I get. This is the first year I've had troubles finding guys.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1914758 said:


> Well last nights late run is way back up. See what this mornings run looks like.


What do you think on ratios?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1914779 said:


> Been looking for a new skid driver. In my searching I have talked to a few guys to see if they wanted to come run my skid. These guys are shoveling for other companies on payroll currently (i didnt no at the time). They are getting $21.75 an hour and $25 an hour. No wonder I cant find any help this year. I'm thinking of applying. I might try a staffing agency and see what I get. This is the first year I've had troubles finding guys.


Had other people tell me they are getting $20+ per hour with guaranteed hours.

Are we talking about the same guys?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1914783 said:


> What do you think on ratios?


15-16:1. The last snow was 14:1 if I remember.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1914784 said:


> Had other people tell me they are getting $20+ per hour with guaranteed hours.
> 
> Are we talking about the same guys?


I get the same from guys down here. Question is, are they actually getting paid that? Or is just a scam to get us to pay them more? I get inquiries from banos area looking for work every once in a while. One guy said the operators are getting $28-$30 an hour. Shovelers are $20-25. Shocks me that they can pay that much


----------



## Green Grass

OC&D;1914772 said:


> This is exactly why I quit.
> 
> You know what really chaps my hide?
> 
> The first year in 20 years that I'm not plowing and we get NO snow on Christmas or New Years!  WTF? I wouldn't have missed either even if I was plowing this year.


Where are my socks????


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Has anyone heard why gas is so cheap? Or what they are telling the general public? No in not complaining. But have had a few customers wonder if their rates will cheaper because of gas prices


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1914785 said:


> 15-16:1. The last snow was 14:1 if I remember.


I've been using 15:1. Now the GFS is down again.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1914784 said:


> Had other people tell me they are getting $20+ per hour with guaranteed hours.
> 
> Are we talking about the same guys?


Maybe? you never no.
The one doesnt get guaranteed hours I dont no about the other. I see lots of adds for snow help.


----------



## Ranger620

jimslawnsnow;1914790 said:


> Has anyone heard why gas is so cheap? Or what they are telling the general public? No in not complaining. But have had a few customers wonder if their rates will cheaper because of gas prices


This is my take on it. Its certainly not magic. The US is currently the 2nd highest oil producer in the world. This is solely due to the new technologies we use to get oil out of the ground. It has nothing to do with government or conspiracies; but simply supply and demand. Because the US is nearing complete oil independence, the middle east has had to hit the panic button in order to maintain market share. I'm just shocked how little its being talked about. 
Good read here
http://newsbusters.org/blogs/joseph...s-drop-nets-refuse-credit-fracking-93-stories


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The rumor is OPEC is driving the price into the ground for a barrel of oil.

They are trying to run Russia into turmoil with their economy, and supposedly it's no longer cost effective for North Dakota below $58 / barrel.

If they drive the price down, they try to force those people out of the market, then they can have control.

I'm not sure I believe this theory. So OPEC gets the others out, and raise the price. Well, once it gets back above $58 / barrel, wouldn't ND just ramp back up again?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1914791 said:


> I've been using 15:1. Now the GFS is down again.


To what? ??


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1914798 said:


> To what? ??


Don't you mean wait, what?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NAM keeps 90% of the moisture along the Canadian border Saturday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/displayMod.php?var=eta_sfc_prcp&loop=loopall&hours=


----------



## starspangled6.0

LwnmwrMan22;1914804 said:


> NAM keeps 90% of the moisture along the Canadian border Saturday.


Maybe if the Wild lose tonight, it's going to shift way South????


----------



## OC&D

Green Grass;1914789 said:


> Where are my socks????


Haha! I ran out of yarn.


----------



## Ranger620

starspangled6.0;1914807 said:


> Maybe if the Wild lose tonight, it's going to shift way South????


I thought we talked about this :laughing:


----------



## cbservicesllc

On the verge of firing 2 more resi's this morning... "Why did you plow twice... It didn't look like it had been plowed... why did you plow before the snow was done"

Sent back my response... "We started plowing at 2AM once we had 3 inches on the ground because the way the line was setting up we had a definite possibility to get 5 to 7 inches so we wanted to keep it manageable. In the end since we only got 5.5” of snow could we have waited, maybe, but the way things were setting up we didn't want to take the chance.

Based on the information we had and the amount of snow already down we dispatched crews immediately. It’s tough because this is a very reactive service by default. We can do all the planning in the world and then that line shifts 30 miles one way or another, it gets more moisture and we get dumped on, or dry air is in play and dries the system out. Conversely if we had expected 3-5 inches, planned on waiting until the snow was done, then gotten dumped on, I think we would have a lot of comments on the other side.

Please let me know if we are still an acceptable solution for your snow removal needs or if you would like to explore other options."


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1914797 said:


> The rumor is OPEC is driving the price into the ground for a barrel of oil.
> 
> They are trying to run Russia into turmoil with their economy, and supposedly it's no longer cost effective for North Dakota below $58 / barrel.
> 
> If they drive the price down, they try to force those people out of the market, then they can have control.
> 
> I'm not sure I believe this theory. So OPEC gets the others out, and raise the price. Well, once it gets back above $58 / barrel, wouldn't ND just ramp back up again?


In doing so they might be trying to accomplish two objectives though: 1: Bankrupt the small players, and 2: Create enough market volatility to discourage investment in oil in the US. I have no idea if this is what's going on, but it's something to think about.


----------



## OC&D

cbservicesllc;1914811 said:


> On the verge of firing 2 more resi's this morning... "Why did you plow twice... It didn't look like it had been plowed... why did you plow before the snow was done"
> 
> Sent back my response... "We started plowing at 2AM once we had 3 inches on the ground because the way the line was setting up we had a definite possibility to get 5 to 7 inches so we wanted to keep it manageable. In the end since we only got 5.5" of snow could we have waited, maybe, but the way things were setting up we didn't want to take the chance.
> 
> Based on the information we had and the amount of snow already down we dispatched crews immediately. It's tough because this is a very reactive service by default. We can do all the planning in the world and then that line shifts 30 miles one way or another, it gets more moisture and we get dumped on, or dry air is in play and dries the system out. Conversely if we had expected 3-5 inches, planned on waiting until the snow was done, then gotten dumped on, I think we would have a lot of comments on the other side.
> 
> Please let me know if we are still an acceptable solution for your snow removal needs or if you would like to explore other options."


Yep. Typical residentials--damned if you do, damned if you don't.


----------



## mnlefty

Camden;1914778 said:


> Does that belong to Ehlinger?


Yep. In the comments he said rumor is stolen trucks are going to North Dakota these days.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1914804 said:


> NAM keeps 90% of the moisture along the Canadian border Saturday.


The GFS merges two systems just to our east. Last night that happened on top of us. The NAM has the southern one way further south and the northern way north. These two models are nowhere close to each other. I think we will have to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## starspangled6.0

OC&D;1914814 said:


> Yep. Typical residentials--damned if you do, damned if you don't.


We had another lady call yesterday, saying "why didn't you plow my driveway on Saturday?" I told our office lady to tell her it was already plowed when we got there... Which was only 4 hours after the last flake fell. People are strange.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1914811 said:


> On the verge of firing 2 more resi's this morning... "Why did you plow twice... It didn't look like it had been plowed... why did you plow before the snow was done"
> 
> Sent back my response... "We started plowing at 2AM once we had 3 inches on the ground because the way the line was setting up we had a definite possibility to get 5 to 7 inches so we wanted to keep it manageable. In the end since we only got 5.5" of snow could we have waited, maybe, but the way things were setting up we didn't want to take the chance.
> 
> Based on the information we had and the amount of snow already down we dispatched crews immediately. It's tough because this is a very reactive service by default. We can do all the planning in the world and then that line shifts 30 miles one way or another, it gets more moisture and we get dumped on, or dry air is in play and dries the system out. Conversely if we had expected 3-5 inches, planned on waiting until the snow was done, then gotten dumped on, I think we would have a lot of comments on the other side.
> 
> Please let me know if we are still an acceptable solution for your snow removal needs or if you would like to explore other options."


Like they had much of a bill anyway for December. I notice with my younger residential they get tighter after Christmas. Even had one use it and and excuse why they couldn't pay. Flat out told them that's not my fault you over spent and asked if they use that withbthier mortgage company, loans for their vehicles, utilities, cable or any other service they pay for. Answer was no, we need to keep good credit or something along those lines. I said u can turn you into the credit places too. Their eyes about fell out of their head. After giving me a bunch an $20-$25 checks to hold for 3 months I finally got my money. I even asked them if they'd like the snow back for $0 amount due. Said no pretty fast. Point being people get tight after Christmas


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1914797 said:


> The rumor is OPEC is driving the price into the ground for a barrel of oil.
> 
> They are trying to run Russia into turmoil with their economy, and supposedly it's no longer cost effective for North Dakota below $58 / barrel.
> 
> If they drive the price down, they try to force those people out of the market, then they can have control.
> 
> I'm not sure I believe this theory. So OPEC gets the others out, and raise the price. Well, once it gets back above $58 / barrel, wouldn't ND just ramp back up again?


As some of you know I work in the oil equipment supply industry and have family in the exploration end of things. When oil gets this low they go into a hold pattern over there.
Sort of a why drill when you can buy it cheaper.
I have heard the Russia rumors but not from any inside sources. I do know we had a good year this year but saw this downturn coming about 3-6 months ago.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1914819 said:


> The GFS merges two systems just to our east. Last night that happened on top of us. The NAM has the southern one way further south and the northern way north. These two models are nowhere close to each other. I think we will have to wait until tomorrow.


This was the first time I looked at the NAM for a couple of days. I was surprised how far apart they were.


----------



## starspangled6.0

Ranger620;1914809 said:


> I thought we talked about this :laughing:


I have to find a reason for why the snow keeps missing us, otherwise I go crazy (or crazier)


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The above posts are why I detest residential work. ALL of it.


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;1914811 said:


> On the verge of firing 2 more resi's this morning... "Why did you plow twice... It didn't look like it had been plowed... why did you plow before the snow was done"
> 
> Sent back my response... "We started plowing at 2AM once we had 3 inches on the ground because the way the line was setting up we had a definite possibility to get 5 to 7 inches so we wanted to keep it manageable. In the end since we only got 5.5" of snow could we have waited, maybe, but the way things were setting up we didn't want to take the chance.
> 
> Based on the information we had and the amount of snow already down we dispatched crews immediately. It's tough because this is a very reactive service by default. We can do all the planning in the world and then that line shifts 30 miles one way or another, it gets more moisture and we get dumped on, or dry air is in play and dries the system out. Conversely if we had expected 3-5 inches, planned on waiting until the snow was done, then gotten dumped on, I think we would have a lot of comments on the other side.
> 
> Please let me know if we are still an acceptable solution for your snow removal needs or if you would like to explore other options."


Very well stated and options given...nice response.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yuhas says a couple inches Saturday


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1914827 said:


> The above posts are why I detest residential work. ALL of it.


All of my current list are great customers. Took several years to get them. Even my towns are great to work with. Even send me Christmas bonuses. Rarely get complaints from anyone. I also rarely take on new ones unless its a referral from a current customer. I do, do have some commercial parking lots and apartment type townhomes. I hate them because of the Hassel to get the idiots out of the parking area. I do charge the piss out of them though.


----------



## SnowGuy73

80% chance...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1914833 said:


> Yuhas says a couple inches Saturday


Changing his tune now?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1914838 said:


> Changing his tune now?


Isnt that what he said earlier?


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1914836 said:


> 80% chance...


For anywhere in the viewing area or did he say where


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1914838 said:


> Changing his tune now?


Not sure, I didn't watch earlier.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1914842 said:


> For anywhere in the viewing area or did he say where


Didn't say...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1914841 said:


> Isnt that what he said earlier?


Kinda and also said 1-3"


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1914811 said:


> On the verge of firing 2 more resi's this morning... "Why did you plow twice... It didn't look like it had been plowed... why did you plow before the snow was done"
> 
> Sent back my response... "We started plowing at 2AM once we had 3 inches on the ground because the way the line was setting up we had a definite possibility to get 5 to 7 inches so we wanted to keep it manageable. In the end since we only got 5.5" of snow could we have waited, maybe, but the way things were setting up we didn't want to take the chance.
> 
> Based on the information we had and the amount of snow already down we dispatched crews immediately. It's tough because this is a very reactive service by default. We can do all the planning in the world and then that line shifts 30 miles one way or another, it gets more moisture and we get dumped on, or dry air is in play and dries the system out. Conversely if we had expected 3-5 inches, planned on waiting until the snow was done, then gotten dumped on, I think we would have a lot of comments on the other side.
> 
> Please let me know if we are still an acceptable solution for your snow removal needs or if you would like to explore other options."


Could not have said it better myself!
Looks good!


----------



## Ranger620

starspangled6.0;1914826 said:


> I have to find a reason for why the snow keeps missing us, otherwise I go crazy (or crazier)


Pick the wolves, vikings anything but the wild. Wish they would get it together


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;1914845 said:


> Kinda and also said 1-3"


I say
If it doesn't shear 
we'll all have equal chances

But along the mid levl streams will be ideal


----------



## unit28

Coming toghether........

http://www.aos.wisc.edu/weatherdata/eta_tempest/12UTC/eta_c500_h36.gif


----------



## qualitycut

Awesome get to drive home pick up the gf and drive back up.


----------



## banonea

what does it look like we're going to have for snow down to Rochester this weekend


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1914867 said:


> Awesome get to drive home pick up the gf and drive back up.


Can't she drive?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1914871 said:


> Can't she drive?


Yup, but she has a car and doesn't want to drive home from up here if it snows.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1914878 said:


> Yup, but she has a car and doesn't want to drive home from up here if it snows.


Tell her to drive the other truck up!


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1914885 said:


> Tell her to drive the other truck up!


That's got to stay back in case we get a little snow tomorrow


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1914887 said:


> That's got to stay back in case we get a little snow tomorrow


she better start hitch hiking then!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1914887 said:


> That's got to stay back in case we get a little snow tomorrow


Plus it might not make it there let alone back. Just kidding.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1914878 said:


> Yup, but she has a car and doesn't want to drive home from up here if it snows.


Awww............


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1914891 said:


> Awww............


No allowance this week for her. All going in my fuel tank


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1914887 said:


> That's got to stay back in case we get a little snow tomorrow


So your not going to be around if it snows?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1914894 said:


> So your not going to be around if it snows?


Yea but not if we just get an inch or so, my guy can handle that


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1914896 said:


> Yea but not if we just get an inch or so, my guy can handle that


Oh I c. Are you down on work this year?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Wind picking up in chanhassen.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1914859 said:


> I say
> If it doesn't shear
> we'll all have equal chances
> 
> But along the mid levl streams will be ideal


Let's hope it doesn't shear then!


----------



## Doughboy12

This is a good read.

http://www.marinelink.com/news/worst-since-year383112.aspx

"The Obama administration on Tuesday reacted to months of increasing pressure to lift a 40-year-old ban on exports of most domestic crude, taking two steps expected to increase the flow of ultra-light oil, or condensate, onto the global market."


----------



## jimslawnsnow

At the FIL house listening to him let em rip. After each one he says oh god that was a good one!


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;1914927 said:


> At the FIL house listening to him let em rip. After each one he says oh god that was a good one!


Well there's that.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

Twilight Zone Marathon! My day is complete.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Do any of you guys know how to do this with Quickbooks?

I send out my invoices at the first of the month, for that month's service for the contracts. January is going out today.

If I print off a statement, it shows today's invoice as 1-30 days past due, not current, even though the terms are net 30.

It's not due until the 30th of the month, so shouldn't this charge show up in the "current" column?

I did some googling around, and can't seem to find a suitable answer.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Anyone own a BigTow trailer? Apparently they are identical to and made by Towmaster so we bought one today. Just hoping I didn't overlook something that is different.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1914931 said:


> Do any of you guys know how to do this with Quickbooks?
> 
> I send out my invoices at the first of the month, for that month's service for the contracts. January is going out today.
> 
> If I print off a statement, it shows today's invoice as 1-30 days past due, not current, even though the terms are net 30.
> 
> It's not due until the 30th of the month, so shouldn't this charge show up in the "current" column?
> 
> I did some googling around, and can't seem to find a suitable answer.


I don't use Quickbooks but does the program think that is for a period starting December 1st? What would happen if you waited until tomorrow?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1914914 said:


> Oh I c. Are you down on work this year?


No have more than last year just not alot of 1 inch stuff.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1914936 said:


> I don't use Quickbooks but does the program think that is for a period starting December 1st? What would happen if you waited until tomorrow?


My invoices have an invoice date of 1/1/15. If I run a statement for 1/2/15, it shows 1/1/15 in the 1-30 days past due, rather than "current".

I've had some people upset with me thinking I was implying they were late.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1914945 said:


> My invoices have an invoice date of 1/1/15. If I run a statement for 1/2/15, it shows 1/1/15 in the 1-30 days past due, rather than "current".
> 
> I've had some people upset with me thinking I was implying they were late.


I get it. Just thought maybe there was a glitch in the system where you actually have to wait until the first. It sounds like its confused.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1914945 said:


> My invoices have an invoice date of 1/1/15. If I run a statement for 1/2/15, it shows 1/1/15 in the 1-30 days past due, rather than "current".
> 
> I've had some people upset with me thinking I was implying they were late.


Look at the statement, i just tried doing a invoice with the 2nd on it and the statement date still had 31st on it even though i changed the date.


----------



## Green Grass

Alright coach here is the update I took the plow apart today and it turns out the pins are straight and perfect but the tube is full of rust so it looked bent and crocked because the pins could not move in. I replaced the pins anyway because I had it apart and cleaned out the tube so everything would move freely.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1914953 said:


> Look at the statement, i just tried doing a invoice with the 2nd on it and the statement date still had 31st on it even though i changed the date.


Nope. Correct due date.

On the statement, it shows invoice date, then for the line item it says "due date" and it's the same date as the invoice date.

Sooooo... somewhere my quickbooks isn't factoring in the Net 30.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;1914824 said:


> As some of you know I work in the oil equipment supply industry and have family in the exploration end of things. When oil gets this low they go into a hold pattern over there.
> Sort of a why drill when you can buy it cheaper.
> I have heard the Russia rumors but not from any inside sources. I do know we had a good year this year but saw this downturn coming about 3-6 months ago.


So you'll be able to warn us before it goes back up???


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1914966 said:


> Nope. Correct due date.
> 
> On the statement, it shows invoice date, then for the line item it says "due date" and it's the same date as the invoice date.
> 
> Sooooo... somewhere my quickbooks isn't factoring in the Net 30.


That was my guess... something funky with the Net 30


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1914966 said:


> Nope. Correct due date.
> 
> On the statement, it shows invoice date, then for the line item it says "due date" and it's the same date as the invoice date.
> 
> Sooooo... somewhere my quickbooks isn't factoring in the Net 30.


Did you check under the settings not just what yiu have net 30 on invoice. Also for each customer you can set terms try that


----------



## qualitycut

Kstp
Saturday's forecast is a little tricky. We're dealing with a two-part storm system coming together somewhere over the great lakes with a northern piece of energy and a southern piece. Currently the computer models are suggesting several inches of snow possible in far-northern Minnesota, along and north of HWY 2 from Grand Forks, ND to Duluth, through the day on Saturday; with only a dusting to 1" possible for the Twin Cities, and then the southern piece of energy kicking up some snow over far-southeastern Minnesota and down through Missouri. However, there is still too much uncertainty to say this will happen. Other solutions are possible with a decent area around the metro seeing 1"-3" of light snow, so we'll have to monitor this until the models have a better understanding of how the two pieces of energy will come together.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1914978 said:


> Kstp
> Saturday's forecast is a little tricky. We're dealing with a two-part storm system coming together somewhere over the great lakes with a northern piece of energy and a southern piece. Currently the computer models are suggesting several inches of snow possible in far-northern Minnesota, along and north of HWY 2 from Grand Forks, ND to Duluth, through the day on Saturday; with only a dusting to 1" possible for the Twin Cities, and then the southern piece of energy kicking up some snow over far-southeastern Minnesota and down through Missouri. However, there is still too much uncertainty to say this will happen. Other solutions are possible with a decent area around the metro seeing 1"-3" of light snow, so we'll have to monitor this until the models have a better understanding of how the two pieces of energy will come together.


Here we go.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1914978 said:


> Kstp
> Saturday's forecast is a little tricky. We're dealing with a two-part storm system coming together somewhere over the great lakes with a northern piece of energy and a southern piece. Currently the computer models are suggesting several inches of snow possible in far-northern Minnesota, along and north of HWY 2 from Grand Forks, ND to Duluth, through the day on Saturday; with only a dusting to 1" possible for the Twin Cities, and then the southern piece of energy kicking up some snow over far-southeastern Minnesota and down through Missouri. However, there is still too much uncertainty to say this will happen. Other solutions are possible with a decent area around the metro seeing 1"-3" of light snow, so we'll have to monitor this until the models have a better understanding of how the two pieces of energy will come together.


Like I said we might as well wait until tomorrow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sheeesh.... Sent out my invoices yesterday morning with a date of 1/1 for January and got my school check today. I need 50 of these accounts.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1914983 said:


> Like I said we might as well wait until tomorrow.


Probably why novak hasnt posted since Monday


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1914978 said:


> Kstp
> Saturday's forecast is a little tricky. We're dealing with a two-part storm system coming together somewhere over the great lakes with a northern piece of energy and a southern piece. Currently the computer models are suggesting several inches of snow possible in far-northern Minnesota, along and north of HWY 2 from Grand Forks, ND to Duluth, through the day on Saturday; with only a dusting to 1" possible for the Twin Cities, and then the southern piece of energy kicking up some snow over far-southeastern Minnesota and down through Missouri. However, there is still too much uncertainty to say this will happen. Other solutions are possible with a decent area around the metro seeing 1"-3" of light snow, so we'll have to monitor this until the models have a better understanding of how the two pieces of energy will come together.


Someone decided to acknowledge the NAM instead of sticking to the GFS.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1914985 said:


> Sheeesh.... Sent out my invoices yesterday morning with a date of 1/1 for January and got my school check today. I need 50 of these accounts.


Well yeah, they thought they were late.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1914988 said:


> Someone decided to acknowledge the NAM instead of sticking to the GFS.


The GEM shows several inches on us. And those Canadians know their snow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1914985 said:


> Sheeesh.... Sent out my invoices yesterday morning with a date of 1/1 for January and got my school check today. I need 50 of these accounts.


Nice!!!!!!


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1914966 said:


> Nope. Correct due date.
> 
> On the statement, it shows invoice date, then for the line item it says "due date" and it's the same date as the invoice date.
> 
> Sooooo... somewhere my quickbooks isn't factoring in the Net 30.


Isn't their a forum for this stuff?☺


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1914989 said:


> Well yeah, they thought they were late.


HA!

Messed around with QB. Set up a due date box on the invoice. Set those to the 30th of the month, and it still says 1-30 days past due.

Gonna see if it's something as simple as I can change the column headings.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1914996 said:


> The GEM shows several inches on us. And those Canadians know their snow.


How about a link? I'm not an elite weather mind...


----------



## MNPLOWCO

SSS Inc.;1914989 said:


> Well yeah, they thought they were late.


Hahahaha:laughing:

I have a couple of clients that always get it to me the day after it was sent.

They must get the mail in the am. And then drop it in another box or have a pick up at the end of the day. I sent bills on Tuesday, got them back and
in the bank by 2:00 today. 22 hours from leaving my box and boom....in the bank.

Edit....I sent them Monday....so it's actually 46 hours.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1915005 said:


> Isn't their a forum for this stuff?☺


Isn't there a forum for quite a bit that gets discussed here???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ordered parts to repair snowplow shovels yesterday morning too, SpeeDee dropped them off today.

Makes a guy feel like he can get crap done.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

What the heck is a Chevy with a vortec symbol on the door with a z max next to it? Is that something Chevy made? Or this guy had signs made up?


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1915008 said:


> How about a link? I'm not an elite weather mind...


http://meteocentre.com/models/models.php?mod=gemglb&map=na&run=00&lang=en

CAUTION>>>>>Everything is in Millimeters. You have to try and add up and convert to inches.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Is it sad I'm enjoying watching a little kids video about snowplowing? Mighty Machines - Snowplow Edition

You guys need to watch this video. One guy plowing sidewalks in Montreal ran into two signs and bent a parking meter.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

A family from my town is going to be on CNN about the flu epidemic


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1915017 said:


> http://meteocentre.com/models/models.php?mod=gemglb&map=na&run=00&lang=en
> 
> CAUTION>>>>>Everything is in Millimeters. You have to try and add up and convert to inches.


Whoa whoa whoa..... Wait, what??

You telling me, that you're looking at a computer model, that spits out measurements in MM, then you TRY to convert to inches, then you TRY to multiply that out to some unknown ratio?????????


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1915026 said:


> Whoa whoa whoa..... Wait, what??
> 
> You telling me, that you're looking at a computer model, that spits out measurements in MM, then you TRY to convert to inches, then you TRY to multiply that out to some unknown ratio?????????


Actually its Cm (I mistyped) Other than that you got it. NWS references the GEM all the time and its the only site with it I have figured out how to use.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm @ 70% for tomorrow now.


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS old buddy is sticking his nose where it doesn't need to be.
http://www.twincities.com/sports/ci_27230937/gov-mark-dayton-takes-aim-at-early-gophers


----------



## Greenery

Last day to renew fertilizer licenses without late fee. Looks like pesticide is march 1st.


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1915031 said:


> SSS old buddy is sticking his nose where it doesn't need to be.
> http://www.twincities.com/sports/ci_27230937/gov-mark-dayton-takes-aim-at-early-gophers


What a moron.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Greenery;1915032 said:


> Last day to renew fertilizer licenses without late fee. Looks like pesticide is march 1st.


Took care of both online two weeks ago!


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1914966 said:


> Nope. Correct due date.
> 
> On the statement, it shows invoice date, then for the line item it says "due date" and it's the same date as the invoice date.
> 
> Sooooo... somewhere my quickbooks isn't factoring in the Net 30.


Just a shot in the dark, have yoy called customer support, i used them when i first got quick books and they were very helpful


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1915032 said:


> Last day to renew fertilizer licenses without late fee. Looks like pesticide is march 1st.


Spose I better figure out where I put my pin.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Latest Forecast Discussion does not sound to good for this weekend!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1915044 said:


> Latest Forecast Discussion does not sound to good for this weekend!


That'll change.


----------



## Green Grass

Novak has a new map up


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1915051 said:


> Novak has a new map up


He also replied to me on two items I questioned him about yesterday. A lot of his map is because of the wind I'm guessing.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1915047 said:


> That'll change.


Fingers crossed! !


----------



## Green Grass

I wonder if snowguy is passed out in his fish house in the driveway.


----------



## banonea

Thinking the wife would have my ass......


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;1914967 said:


> So you'll be able to warn us before it goes back up???


Well.... That would be insider trading....


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1915053 said:


> He also replied to me on two items I questioned him about yesterday. A lot of his map is because of the wind I'm guessing.


Shearing
I presume.....


----------



## CityGuy

Mud done. Sand tomorrow and then prime the walls and ceiling. 
Basement is coming along.


----------



## CityGuy

So is it still supposed to snow on Saturday?


----------



## CityGuy

Wild on in 15.

Fsn


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1915014 said:


> Isn't there a forum for quite a bit that gets discussed here???


Need a sarcasm smiley.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;1915101 said:


> Well.... That would be insider trading....


Who's trading? I'm buying!


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;1915107 said:


> Wild on in 15.
> 
> Fsn


Got em on. We need more production from our top lines. Its not good when 4th line scores more than top line does.


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;1915104 said:


> Mud done. Sand tomorrow and then prime the walls and ceiling.
> Basement is coming along.


Yer getting there. Almost done


----------



## Polarismalibu

Have the brother in law over. Testing out his Christmas gift I got him


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1915122 said:


> Have the brother in law over. Testing out his Christmas gift I got him


Table or the lap top??


----------



## albhb3

Ranger620;1915118 said:


> Got em on. We need more production from our top lines. Its not good when 4th line scores more than top line does.


Yao needs to be fired


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1915118 said:


> Got em on. We need more production from our top lines. Its not good when 4th line scores more than top line does.


Agreed.....


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1915083 said:


> I wonder if snowguy is passed out in his fish house in the driveway.


And rolled down the street and now hes lost


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1915119 said:


> Yer getting there. Almost done


Still trying to talk the wife into you spraying it. We decided to go with popcorn to match the rest of the house. She seems to think I can do it. I know it's not hard but one screw up and it's a mess.


----------



## unit28

CityGuy;1915105 said:


> So is it still supposed to snow on Saturday?


Yes..........


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;1915135 said:


> Still trying to talk the wife into you spraying it. We decided to go with popcorn to match the rest of the house. She seems to think I can do it. I know it's not hard but one screw up and it's a mess.


You can borrow my machine and hopper if you want


----------



## Ranger620

albhb3;1915130 said:


> Yao needs to be fired


Depending on the turnout of the season and who is available he might get the ax


----------



## qualitycut

http://johndee.com/


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1915148 said:


> http://johndee.com/


Surprised it took this long for someone to post.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ummmmm.....someone better look at that meteogram. 


And someone better tell JohnDee.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1915157 said:


> Ummmmm.....someone better look at that meteogram.
> 
> And someone better tell JohnDee.


thats just one run. See what next one says.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1915126 said:


> Table or the lap top??


I'm guessing he might be laying on the table at one point tonight lol


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1915162 said:


> I'm guessing he might be laying on the table at one point tonight lol


Gonna do it may as well do it right


----------



## Green Grass

I have decided that having two little kids is like living in a frat house.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1915157 said:


> Ummmmm.....someone better look at that meteogram.
> 
> And someone better tell JohnDee.


Wait, what? Tuesday huh?


----------



## qualitycut

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/wxstory.php?site=mpx


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1915165 said:


> I have decided that having two little kids is like living in a frat house.


try having a 14 year old who's (cramping) a 7 year old a 3 year old and 19 month old boy who is into everything


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1915168 said:


> http://www.crh.noaa.gov/wxstory.php?site=mpx


Just keep posting the "along and north". That's fine.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1915168 said:


> http://www.crh.noaa.gov/wxstory.php?site=mpx


Not sure what they are calling along and north of 94 but I just dropped from 50% to 40% with less than 1/2". Hope we dont get 2" I have a truck tore appart


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1915171 said:


> try having a 14 year old who's (cramping) a 7 year old a 3 year old and 19 month old boy who is into everything


that is a frat house


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;1915167 said:


> Wait, what? Tuesday huh?


This has been up for awhile
The real issue is sat sun


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm down to .9" for tomorrow, from 1.2".


----------



## unit28

Hmmmmm
Nws wording means one thing


THE SHORT TERM CONCERN IS SHOT OF SOME LIGHT SNOW OVER THE NORTHEAST
CWA LATE TONIGHT INTO THURSDAY AFTERNOON.




They started the party early?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm at a little under an inch on the hourly for Sat/Sun.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1915175 said:


> that is a frat house


it drives most outsiders nuts. I am used to it and can tune it out, until its too quiet, then something is up


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1915181 said:


> I'm at a little under an inch on the hourly for Sat/Sun.


We wont get much acccording to mixing ratios

Issue is timing if anything happens


----------



## Ranger620

unit28;1915183 said:


> We wont get much acccording to mixing ratios
> 
> Issue is timing if anything happens


Hope not I have a truck tore apart and two plows need cutting edges. Waiting on edges the holes need to be drilled then there ready.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1915157 said:


> Ummmmm.....someone better look at that meteogram.
> 
> And someone better tell JohnDee.


Isn't that interesting.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Let it go, let it go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

How big is Nikki Minaj's Butt??? GEEZEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1915174 said:


> Not sure what they are calling along and north of 94 but I just dropped from 50% to 40% with less than 1/2". Hope we dont get 2" I have a truck tore appart


Mine says 30 and no talk of totals but .03 on hourly


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1915178 said:


> I'm down to .9" for tomorrow, from 1.2".


I wouldn't mind a few inches of snow up here, i could enjoy it for once


----------



## djagusch

jimslawnsnow;1915171 said:


> try having a 14 year old who's (cramping) a 7 year old a 3 year old and 19 month old boy who is into everything


I don't know if I win because the 14 yr old is a handful but I will say this. A 6 yr old, 3.5 yr old, 17 month, and a 3 day old is crazy at the moment. The 17 month and 3.5 yr old are the trouble.


----------



## SSS Inc.

djagusch;1915204 said:


> I don't know if I win because the 14 yr old is a handful but I will say this. A 6 yr old, 3.5 yr old, 17 month, and a 3 day old is crazy at the moment. The 17 month and 3.5 yr old are the trouble.


Congrats on #4!!!


----------



## TKLAWN

djagusch;1915204 said:


> I don't know if I win because the 14 yr old is a handful but I will say this. A 6 yr old, 3.5 yr old, 17 month, and a 3 day old is crazy at the moment. The 17 month and 3.5 yr old are the trouble.


No contest, you win!


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1915209 said:


> No contest, you win!


A trip to the nut house!!!


----------



## starspangled6.0

Wild are brutal... c'mon, snow!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak posted.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1915224 said:


> Novak posted.


Wait, what? Again??


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1915224 said:


> Novak posted.


He is Alive!!!!


----------



## starspangled6.0

Is Saturday a bust for us St. Paul-types? Only 0.5" on Accu


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1915183 said:


> We wont get much acccording to mixing ratios
> 
> Issue is timing if anything happens


That's too bad... I'd like to see an inch... guess I'll focus efforts on Monday/Tuesday...


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;1915204 said:


> I don't know if I win because the 14 yr old is a handful but I will say this. A 6 yr old, 3.5 yr old, 17 month, and a 3 day old is crazy at the moment. The 17 month and 3.5 yr old are the trouble.


Congrats on the new delivery!! Hope everyone is happy and healthy!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

djagusch;1915204 said:


> I don't know if I win because the 14 yr old is a handful but I will say this. A 6 yr old, 3.5 yr old, 17 month, and a 3 day old is crazy at the moment. The 17 month and 3.5 yr old are the trouble.


Congrats!! What did ya have?


----------



## djagusch

jimslawnsnow;1915233 said:


> Congrats!! What did ya have?


A boy. Order goes boy, girl, girl, boy.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

djagusch;1915235 said:


> A boy. Order goes boy, girl, girl, boy.


Good order. Mines girl, girl, girl, boy. Hoping we're done. Not really being careful, but wife does have one of those Miraina or however its spelled things


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Happy New Year. I'm ready for bed.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1915237 said:


> Good order. Mines girl, girl, girl, boy. Hoping we're done. Not really being careful, but wife does have one of those Miraina or however its spelled things


Vagina?????


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;1915231 said:


> That's too bad... I'd like to see an inch... guess I'll focus efforts on Monday/Tuesday...


Im waiting for Frankie.......


----------



## unit28

If you say it in spanish it sounds better


Qui chi


----------



## cbservicesllc

NAM is up for Saturday... couple inches for MSP


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sam showed 2.something.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1915245 said:


> Im waiting for Frankie.......


Frankie is talking about Ontario but he also says Happy New Year.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1915251 said:


> NAM is up for Saturday... couple inches for MSP


Guessing thats got to be an outlier with how the gfs has been for a few days


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1915266 said:


> Guessing thats got to be an outlier with how the gfs has been for a few days


Wait What? GFS was on board until this morning. Nam actually brings the southern part just barely into the metro bringing the first bump on the meteo. This is how the gfs had it earlier. GEM shows the same thing. 
I can draw a map if I get bored enough. Already watched a youtube video of us paving a church in Chaska 6 times so might need to switch it up. (Pastor of the church filmed with a drone and regular camera, mentioned it a few months ago). If you guys are bored I'll post a link.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1915269 said:


> Wait What? GFS was on board until this morning. Nam actually brings the southern part just barely into the metro bringing the first bump on the meteo. This is how the gfs had it earlier. GEM shows the same thing.
> I can draw a map if I get bored enough. Already watched a youtube video of us paving a church in Chaska 6 times so might need to switch it up. (Pastor of the church filmed with a drone and regular camera, mentioned it a few months ago). If you guys are bored I'll post a link.


I'm bored! :waving:

Also... it doesn't seem like Wednesday... here I am going "why isnt anyone talking snow when the NAM just put out 2 inches for tomorrow"... Although the "tomorrow" I'm thinking of is actually Saturday...


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1915270 said:


> I'm bored :waving:


Remeber I didn't film or put it on Youtube but this guy was really excited for a new lot. Some parts are boring but curiosity about fellow plowsite members and what they do could help it along. Here ya go. You can get a sneak peak into what I do. See if you can find me.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1915274 said:


> Remeber I didn't film or put it on Youtube but this guy was really excited for a new lot. Some parts are boring but curiosity about fellow plowsite members and what they do could help it along. Here ya go. You can get a sneak peak into what I do. See if you can find me.


I will look for the guy who looks like a figure skater!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1915276 said:


> I will look for the guy who looks like a figure skater!


I can twizzle with the best of them.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1915274 said:


> Remeber I didn't film or put it on Youtube but this guy was really excited for a new lot. Some parts are boring but curiosity about fellow plowsite members and what they do could help it along. Here ya go. You can get a sneak peak into what I do. See if you can find me.


Left side of the paver.


----------



## SSS Inc.

GFS is still down.........


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1915280 said:


> Left side of the paver.


Shaved head with his worktunes like he's some sort of DJ?????? No......


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1915274 said:


> Remeber I didn't film or put it on Youtube but this guy was really excited for a new lot. Some parts are boring but curiosity about fellow plowsite members and what they do could help it along. Here ya go. You can get a sneak peak into what I do. See if you can find me.


That's pretty cool... Is it pretty typical for a lot to come up that easy? Also what's the guy with the probe on the back of the machine doing?


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1915280 said:


> Left side of the paver.


I was going to say the guy who was walking around with his hands in his pocket pointing in the 1st 1/2


----------



## cbservicesllc

Wait what? WTF is Patrick Hammer doing on Kare 11???


----------



## cbservicesllc

cbservicesllc;1915286 said:


> Wait what? WTF is Patrick Hammer doing on Kare 11???


Apparently he's "filling in for their crew"... Made a little dig to his former employer too... said it was "Nice to be on this side of the river"...


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1915284 said:


> That's pretty cool... Is it pretty typical for a lot to come up that easy? Also what's the guy with the probe on the back of the machine doing?


It was kind of neat for me when he filmed it. The guy fiming could use a little training but still fun to see things from the outside. Many lots in tough shape are just old and thin and come out pretty easy. I would prefer if they came up in slabs though. When they are in little chunks it actually takes longer and you disturb the base more.

The "probe" is checking the depth.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1915284 said:


> That's pretty cool... Is it pretty typical for a lot to come up that easy? Also what's the guy with the probe on the back of the machine doing?


That's what I was thinking, does blacktop always peel up that easy.

But then it must, as I've peeled up bad spots with the plow before.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1915283 said:


> Shaved head with his worktunes like he's some sort of DJ?????? No......


I've creeper enough in the FB, that I don't believe you are clearly visible in the video.


----------



## CGLC

SSS Inc.;1915274 said:


> Remeber I didn't film or put it on Youtube but this guy was really excited for a new lot. Some parts are boring but curiosity about fellow plowsite members and what they do could help it along. Here ya go. You can get a sneak peak into what I do. See if you can find me.


Is the pastor filming you with a drone?


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1915294 said:


> I've creeper enough in the FB, that I don't believe you are clearly visible in the video.


Maybe JR and SR on the paver together?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1915294 said:


> I've creeper enough in the FB, that I don't believe you are clearly visible in the video.


Actually you might have been correct in you original guess. Also that guy digging out the old blacktop made it look easier than it really was.


----------



## SSS Inc.

CGLC;1915296 said:


> Is the pastor filming you with a drone?


Yes.



Green Grass;1915297 said:


> Maybe JR and SR on the paver together?


Yes. Good call. Sr. Jumped on the paver when he swung by to see how it was going.


----------



## SSS Inc.

That's it.....I'm pretending I live in New York. Happy New Year!


----------



## Ranger620

I guess everyone went to bed??? Got nervous about snow went out and finished my wheel bearing. Now I gotta pick my sister up from the bar at midnight


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1915310 said:


> I guess everyone went to bed??? Got nervous about snow went out and finished my wheel bearing. Now I gotta pick my sister up from the bar at midnight


Your such a good brother


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;1915312 said:


> Your such a good brother


Dont think I'd go that far


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;1915309 said:


> That's it.....I'm pretending I live in New York. Happy New Year!


Haha....pretty much same thing here !

Happy New Year !


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I see the snow......


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1915298 said:



> Actually you might have been correct in you original guess. Also that guy digging out the old blacktop made it look easier than it really was.


SkidSteerSuperinc strikes again!


----------



## Doughboy12

Gonna take some serious work to get to 125 with less than a half hour left.


----------



## Green Grass

Doughboy12;1915330 said:


> Gonna take some serious work to get to 125 with less than a half hour left.


You shouldn't have slacked all night


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;1915330 said:


> Gonna take some serious work to get to 125 with less than a half hour left.


You are correct.


----------



## SSS Inc.

What the heck is the group of five chicks singing about Michelle Obama for????? Fox9


----------



## Drakeslayer

But I am going


----------



## Drakeslayer

To try to get


----------



## Drakeslayer

To get to 1000 tonight


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1915336 said:


> To try to get


To 1,000???

Edit: beat me to it.


----------



## Drakeslayer

I only need a few post


----------



## Drakeslayer

Come on drake


----------



## Drakeslayer

You can do thiswesport


----------



## Drakeslayer

I can I will:crying:


----------



## Drakeslayer

No snow no plow


----------



## Drakeslayer

Cold tonight


----------



## Drakeslayer

Keep your feet moving


----------



## Drakeslayer

Almost there


----------



## Green Grass

Better hurry


----------



## Drakeslayer

9 to go.......


----------



## Drakeslayer

Pit bull is up next


----------



## Drakeslayer

Oh no! Not going to make it


----------



## Green Grass

You are so close


----------



## Drakeslayer

Come on man!!!!!


----------



## Green Grass

We have faith in you!


----------



## Drakeslayer

Let do this again!


----------



## Drakeslayer

That's what I'm talkin bout!


----------



## Drakeslayer

Boss vs Western! Let's go pit bull!


----------



## Drakeslayer

Western for all they way!


----------



## Green Grass

Happy new year! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I am going to bed


----------



## Drakeslayer

1,000 post by the way! All very informative! Thanks. Happy New Year!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Happy new year guys!!!!!!


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1915334 said:


> What the heck is the group of five chicks singing about Michelle Obama for????? Fox9


Ha wtf was that? Very weird.


----------



## qualitycut

Happy new year! At .07 for Saturday


----------



## Doughboy12

Happy new year!!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

Was watching the Buck Hill fireworks. Sorry I missed it Drakeslayer. Congrats.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1915372 said:


> Happy new year! At .07 for Saturday


Alcohol content or inches?


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1915376 said:


> Alcohol content or inches?


I knew someone would say something lol .07 was hours ago!


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1915377 said:


> I knew someone would say something lol .07 was hours ago!


It will take you till Saturday to get down to that...


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1915380 said:


> It will take you till Saturday to get down to that...


Case of 16oz coors gone


----------



## Doughboy12

Half a tall whiskey sour...all I could handle.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1915384 said:


> Half a tall whiskey sour...all I could handle.


Now im on to mich light bottles. You might need to weight to get paid


----------



## qualitycut

Nam on the meteo is drunk


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1915388 said:


> Nam on the meteo is drunk


Something is screwy there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/displayMod.php?var=eta_sfc_prcp&loop=loopall&hours=

It would have to be a 70:1 ratio with how little moisture this shows to work with.


----------



## SnowGuy73

15° breezy clouds.


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## unit28

Phases well east
Hmmm....les?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Barlow says an inch or two Saturday.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1915403 said:


>


That's odd. They lowered my percentage for Saturday since yesterday


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1915407 said:


> That's odd. They lowered my percentage for Saturday since yesterday


Mine too..


----------



## unit28

http://www.hpc.ncep.noaa.gov/research/snow2a/sld031.htm


----------



## CityGuy

First fire call of the year at 605 am. 

Not off to a good year.


----------



## unit28

So it seems we're missing
Blocking tilting axis cyclogenetic mixing.......


----------



## qualitycut

So no snow from that band? Nothing here


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1915411 said:


> First fire call of the year at 605 am.
> 
> Not off to a good year.


Mine was at 01:13.....

Smells and bells!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Giant flurries here.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1915414 said:


> So no snow from that band? Nothing here


Yet.........


----------



## unit28

Lmn
You need more ballast in that grey one


----------



## qualitycut

At least this time nws just cut right to it for ya lwmr.

GENERALLY A TRACE TO 2 INCHES OF SNOW CAN BE EXPECTED WITH THE HIGHEST OF THAT RANGE NORTH OF A LINE FROM LITTLE FALLS MN TO CAMBRIDGE MN TO EAU CLAIRE WI.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1915429 said:


> At least this time nws just cut right to it for ya lwmr.
> 
> GENERALLY A TRACE TO 2 INCHES OF SNOW CAN BE EXPECTED WITH THE HIGHEST OF THAT RANGE NORTH OF A LINE FROM LITTLE FALLS MN TO CAMBRIDGE MN TO EAU CLAIRE WI.


I'll take it!


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1915411 said:


> First fire call of the year at 605 am.
> 
> Not off to a good year.


Kids sleeping in it will be a good year


----------



## djagusch

I have 1.5 inch of fluff in St croix


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I suppose. Looks like it's about done on the radar....better look outside.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

A fluffy coating at my place.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1915479 said:


> A fluffy coating at my place.


I got nothing.


----------



## unit28

Till the moisture from gfork and glake meet......


----------



## Bill1090

We're on the way up!http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckar...16&compaction=on&mean_mt=on&max_mt=on&mean=on


----------



## Bill1090

Double post.


----------



## qualitycut

1-1.5 in finlayson


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;1915480 said:


> I got nothing.


Same down here.


----------



## qualitycut

My dads got the new 15 f150, its bad a $$


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1915483 said:


> We're on the way up!http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckar...16&compaction=on&mean_mt=on&max_mt=on&mean=on


Here is Rochester's.

http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckarsten/bufkit/image_loader.phtml?site=krst&nam=on&nam_mos=on&namm=on&gfs_mos=on&gfs=on&gfsm_mos=on&gfsm=on&nws=on&rap=on&obs=on&nam4km=on&con=on&ratio=16&compaction=on&mean_mt=on&max_mt=on&mean=on


----------



## Ranger620

Bill1090;1915483 said:


> We're on the way up!http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckar...16&compaction=on&mean_mt=on&max_mt=on&mean=on


So somebody help me read this. I changed location to kstp for my area. I kinda get it but heres my question.
I have a light blue, dark blue and white line. light blue says 3.5" 00z gfs at 16:1 ok i get that but the dark blue says 5.5" 00z at 16:1 and white line is average. I dont get it??? they say the same but different amounts?


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1915411 said:


> First fire call of the year at 605 am.
> 
> Not off to a good year.


What was the over/under?


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;1915496 said:


> So somebody help me read this. I changed location to kstp for my area. I kinda get it but heres my question.
> I have a light blue, dark blue and white line. light blue says 3.5" 00z gfs at 16:1 ok i get that but the dark blue says 5.5" 00z at 16:1 and white line is average. I dont get it??? they say the same but different amounts?


They are just different model runs. Usually they all spit out different amounts until closer to the event. I just look this far put to get some idea. (Even though it is usually off)


----------



## Doughboy12

I see your favorite poster boy is at it again SSS:
"Hey, hey what can I do?"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Parking lots black/white in Forest Lake.


----------



## albhb3

wow looks like a party last night think I was asleep from 3pm till 9:30 this morning


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1915496 said:


> So somebody help me read this. I changed location to kstp for my area. I kinda get it but heres my question.
> I have a light blue, dark blue and white line. light blue says 3.5" 00z gfs at 16:1 ok i get that but the dark blue says 5.5" 00z at 16:1 and white line is average. I dont get it??? they say the same but different amounts?


Light blue was what the GFS said we would get at 6 pm last night (00z is midnight Zulu time, we are 6 hours earlier, or 5, depending on daylight savings time or not).

Dark blue would be the midnight run (06z minus 6 hours).

The white line will be the average of ALL model runs. It will change once the NAM models start combining.

The dark green line with squares is what NWS is forecasting.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1915506 said:


> I see your favorite poster boy is at it again SSS:
> "Hey, hey what can I do?"


I told you guys you would all notice him now. He must think he is so funny. NWS responds to him all the time too.


----------



## andersman02

Guess I should touch up salt a few places with this nice weather...maybe itll help my headache


----------



## SSS Inc.

Let go GOPHERS!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1915419 said:


> Mine was at 01:13.....
> 
> Smells and bells!


We had possible stroke.
Craped his pants.


----------



## CityGuy

Sanding party at my house!






Bring your own sanding block.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1915527 said:


> We had possible stroke.
> Craped his pants.


Has to more to that story....


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1915528 said:


> Sanding party at my house!
> 
> Bring your own sanding block.


I have one that uses the screens.... What time?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's beautiful out!!!


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1915492 said:


> My dads got the new 15 f150, its bad a $$


Sweet!! I have yet to see one in person.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1915534 said:
 

> Sweet!! I have yet to see one in person.


Looks a lot better in person than the pics. Didnt like the back on pictures but looks real sharp. Has tons of new features, auto down tailgate, built in led in bed and bunch of others.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1915537 said:


> Looks a lot better in person than the pics. Didnt like the back on pictures but looks real sharp. Has tons of new features, auto down tailgate, built in led in bed and bunch of others.


I miss the days when trucks were trucks. Auto Tailgate?????


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1915539 said:


> I miss the days when trucks were trucks. Auto Tailgate?????


I was wondering what the cafe that was?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1915539 said:


> I miss the days when trucks were trucks. Auto Tailgate?????


Just down, you can unlatch it but wont go back up.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1915544 said:


> Just down, you can unlatch it but wont go back up.


Does it remote lock unlock too?


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1915530 said:


> I have one that uses the screens.... What time?


Going on now. I have the vac screen thing. Blocks for corners


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1915537 said:


> Looks a lot better in person than the pics. Didnt like the back on pictures but looks real sharp. Has tons of new features, auto down tailgate, built in led in bed and bunch of others.


just more crap to go wrong


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1915548 said:


> just more crap to go wrong


This........


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1915548 said:


> just more crap to go wrong but I would love to have one


Fixed it for you...


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1915548 said:


> just more crap to go wrong


Exactly, more to break and way more money. In 2016 that tailgate will go up Automatically. I'm sure they already figured out how to do it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1915544 said:


> Just down, you can unlatch it but wont go back up.


Is it a black f150?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1915548 said:


> just more crap to go wrong


This.........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;1915551 said:


> Fixed it for you...


yeah right. 150 is to small anyway


----------



## unit28

28* attm surpassed the high frcst already


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1915559 said:


> yeah right. 150 is to small anyway


Well the 150 and auto tailgate will be a nice grocery getter for the wife...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

DOT out salting and plowing up here. They're trying to get it done before it melts off in an hour.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1915564 said:


> DOT out salting and plowing up here. They're trying to get it done before it melts off in an hour.


President treating for the next one.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;1915562 said:


> Well the 150 and auto tailgate will be a nice grocery getter for the wife...


That's what the van is for plus she wouldn't allow a ford on the place and I don't blame her after the 6.0 fiasco


----------



## unit28

Mondays
cold temp will equal last years

when they closed school here


----------



## SSS Inc.

Well this game is sure back and forth.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Picked off again!!!!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1915492 said:


> My dads got the new 15 f150, its bad a $$


There was one sitting next to my truck at the dealer... They are pretty sweet... I long for the day that I can go back to a half ton...


----------



## unit28

Soooooie.........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

50 tons of trash from times square. That's a crap load


----------



## jimslawnsnow

81° in Miami


----------



## starspangled6.0

Accu has me at 3\4" for Saturday night and Monday morning


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1915582 said:


> Soooooie.........


Pig get out of the barn?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nice punt fake.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1915595 said:


> Pig get out of the barn?


Beating tx

Go Hawgs


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1915557 said:


> Is it a black f150?


The pearl white looking color.

As far as more things to go wrong, look back 10 years and you could say that every year.


----------



## unit28

Forget the next wave


----------



## Snow Captain

Happy New Year everyone. I'm kind of new here. Been following for the last couple weeks, decided to finally post. I'm located in SW MN, 2 hrs west of twin cities….


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1915626 said:


> The pearl white looking color.
> 
> As far as more things to go wrong, look back 10 years and you could say that every year.


That's because there is new fangled stuff that comes out every year


----------



## Camden

Snow Captain;1915629 said:


> Happy New Year everyone. I'm kind of new here. Been following for the last couple weeks, decided to finally post. I'm located in SW MN, 2 hrs west of twin cities….


Welcome! What areas do you service?


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1915626 said:


> The pearl white looking color.
> 
> As far as more things to go wrong, look back 10 years and you could say that every year.


the real Q is whats it gonna cost to replace when ya back into something isn't the f250/350 tailgate something around 2500 with the stepgate..


----------



## albhb3

jimslawnsnow;1915633 said:


> That's because there is new fangled stuff that comes out every year


and that gives em the right to start trucks around 30000 half the junk you end up not using or breaking


----------



## albhb3

Camden;1915635 said:


> Welcome! What areas do you service?


what I wanna know is who gave him title of el capitan the important stuff you know


----------



## starspangled6.0

Snow Captain;1915629 said:


> Happy New Year everyone. I'm kind of new here. Been following for the last couple weeks, decided to finally post. I'm located in SW MN, 2 hrs west of twin cities….


Welcome aboard! Careful... this site is more addicting than Facebook :salute:


----------



## Snow Captain

Camden;1915635 said:


> Welcome! What areas do you service?


Redwood Falls


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1915626 said:


> The pearl white looking color.
> 
> As far as more things to go wrong, look back 10 years and you could say that every year.


You don't have to defend it Quality... if Chevy would have come out with it first they would say it's the best thing ever...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Snow Captain;1915629 said:


> Happy New Year everyone. I'm kind of new here. Been following for the last couple weeks, decided to finally post. I'm located in SW MN, 2 hrs west of twin cities….


Welcome! Now we a have a preview guy for storms coming from SW!


----------



## TKLAWN

cbservicesllc;1915651 said:


> Welcome! Now we a have a preview guy for storms coming from SW!


I like that plan......


----------



## SSS Inc.

C'mon NAM!


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1915660 said:


> C'mon NAM!


attm

gfs is to far south with the southern stresm


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1915660 said:


> C'mon NAM!


NOOOOO! (in my best PA voice)


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1915661 said:


> attm
> 
> gfs is to far south with the southern stresm


Yea. Even the NAM has it barely nicking us. 50 mile shift to the West would be nice.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1915664 said:


> Yea. Even the NAM has it barely nicking us. 50 mile shift to the West would be nice.


It will change!!!!!

I hope!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1915664 said:


> Yea. Even the NAM has it barely nicking us. 50 mile shift to the West would be nice.


Bring it ......


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1915666 said:


> Bring it ......


Well its close enough where we'll need to watch the radar.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1915664 said:


> Yea. Even the NAM has it barely nicking us. 50 mile shift to the West would be nice.


Sure would!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1915649 said:


> You don't have to defend it Quality... if Chevy would have come out with it first they would say it's the best thing ever...


Chevy has those air cylinder things for letting the tail gate down slowly. Kinda dumb, I didn't want it or get it with mine


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak posted.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1915664 said:


> Yea. Even the NAM has it barely nicking us. 50 mile shift to the West would be nice.


So this would make sense

https://m.facebook.com/NovakWeather/photos/a.177151895703176.44970.177146689037030/731547843596909/?type=1&source=46


----------



## unit28

What whoa when

https://m.facebook.com/NovakWeather...46689037030/731547843596909/?type=1&source=46


----------



## CityGuy

Sanding done.

2 hrs to vac all the dust. Hate this part.

Few spots to touch up and re sand.


----------



## NorthernProServ

"Ok, I live about 20 miles S/SE of RST in a tiny farming town. I'm staying home all day Saturday because you say it is best and I trust you. Any idea when it will start and let up? Accumulation? Blowing will be awful with farm land all around us."


----------



## NorthernProServ

Never gets old reading posts like that.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1915712 said:


> "Ok, I live about 20 miles S/SE of RST in a tiny farming town. I'm staying home all day Saturday because you say it is best and I trust you. Any idea when it will start and let up? Accumulation? Blowing will be awful with farm land all around us."


That can't be real...


----------



## Bill1090

Looks like Novak has me in high travel impact. Maybe I should ask him if the roads will be ok for me to get where I need to plow?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;1915712 said:


> "Ok, I live about 20 miles S/SE of RST in a tiny farming town. I'm staying home all day Saturday because you say it is best and I trust you. Any idea when it will start and let up? Accumulation? Blowing will be awful with farm land all around us."


And a side of

Any idea how deeply Sunday will be affected? Sorry for so many questions. I am a true weather geek and you are by far my favorite forecaster. You don't over evaluate a storm nor under evaluate it to appear "accurate enough". You tell us what you see and why, and when systems change (which they do) you explain it as it goes. I have shared and recommended all my friends to follow you.


----------



## unit28

Ucar etcet all has been on it

Still not much here attm to worry about excepyt timing still phasing but farther east


----------



## unit28

Why did i miss tcu yesterday 
Had to work...,sigh


Anyways


----------



## CityGuy

Sam says maybe an 1 saturday night. 

Didn't seem confident.


----------



## unit28

Wondering if we'll have a dry tounge


----------



## unit28

Have to work tomorrow too

Plan is to drink enough coffee and be 
moody


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1915730 said:


> Wondering if we'll have a dry tounge


Had a dream I was watching the radar and everyone around me got snow. It was within 30 miles of me in a circle pattern. One summer in strawberry point Iowa in the early 2000's. Was something to see. Water holes and green corn and beans then in this circle area is was all dried up


----------



## unit28

Bill1090;1915720 said:


> Looks like Novak has me in high travel impact. Maybe I should ask him if the roads will be ok for me to get where I need to plow?


Late post storm 
You should be the last one out


----------



## albhb3

unit28;1915731 said:


> Have to work tomorrow too
> 
> Plan is to drink enough coffee and be
> moody


good idea Ill join the moody club hope to be done by 9am


----------



## unit28

Bill looking like 4-8?

And
Maybe just n orth of camden 4-8?

All we need is les in the metro


----------



## banonea

I will be happy with 3"


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1915729 said:


> Sam says maybe an 1 saturday night.
> 
> Didn't seem confident.


Good can stay up north till Sunday then


----------



## unit28

It'Il move west over banno
All we need is lake effect here


----------



## Bill1090

unit28;1915744 said:


> Bill looking like 4-8?
> 
> And
> Maybe just n orth of camden 4-8?
> 
> All we need is les in the metro


Works for me!


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1915758 said:


> It'Il move west over banno
> All we need is lake effect here


I get lots of Creek Effect Snows here off of Minnehaha. Looks like the gfs nudged a bit east.


----------



## unit28

Im out
......,


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1915747 said:


> I will be happy with 3"


That what your wife says?


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1915770 said:


> That what your wife says?


That's with gravy. :waving:


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1915770 said:


> That what your wife says?


It sounds like thats what "he" says.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1915770 said:


> That what your wife says?


She is never happy...... after 25 years, ill take it.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1915772 said:


> It sounds like thats what "he" says.


Maybe that wasnt a little pink floppy flower in the bug.


----------



## unit28

Wait what.....blecb


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1915777 said:


> She is never happy...... after 25 years, ill take it.


If this statement is true and she's never happy and it was me I would have left a long time ago. But that's me


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1915782 said:


> If this statement is true and she's never happy and it was me I would have left a long time ago. But that's me


Think he was joking.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1915779 said:


> Maybe that wasnt a little pink floppy flower in the bug.


----------



## Bill1090

LSE Weather Story. http://www.crh.noaa.gov/wxstory.php?site=arx


----------



## CityGuy

What to watch tonight..........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1915783 said:


> Think he was joking.


Like I said if its true


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1915786 said:


> LSE Weather Story. http://www.crh.noaa.gov/wxstory.php?site=arx


Not quite the same as what they have on mpls site


----------



## CityGuy

Hmmm

Interesting concept.


----------



## Polarismalibu

So I suppose if I go up and spend the weekend in the fish house this storm will shift and dump on the metro


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1915789 said:


> What to watch tonight..........


How am I the only one that loves the Twilight Zone Marathon. Its a Classic.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1915796 said:


> How am I the only one that loves the Twilight Zone Marathon. Its a Classic.


Never got into those. Just didn't do it for me. Kinda like science fiction 3000 or whatevere it was called.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;1915793 said:


> Hmmm
> 
> Interesting concept.


Its just a broom. Kinda dangerous to have those loader arms in the air like that. I bet they change those bristles every snow event


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1915796 said:


> How am I the only one that loves the Twilight Zone Marathon. Its a Classic.


I hate them. Watched a few when I was younger and just hated it. About the same as 3/4" or an inch snowfall not quite as much as I hated my 6.0 POS ford engine


----------



## Camden

CityGuy;1915789 said:


> What to watch tonight..........


College football! I can't believe you have to ask!!!


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1915783 said:


> Think he was joking.


I was.........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

What's funny is NWS has me at less than an inch on mobile or on their site but what they posted on Facebook is higher amounts. I'm sure they'll up the totals or change it all together from now to Saturday morning or 4pm report


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1915799 said:


> Its just a broom. Kinda dangerous to have those loader arms in the air like that. I bet they change those bristles every snow event


I doubt it,would be no point in using them then.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1915809 said:


> I doubt it,would be no point in using them then.


Have you used a broom much? Those things wear fast. Also I bet they save a crap load of salt


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1915797 said:


> Never got into those. Just didn't do it for me. Kinda like science fiction 3000 or whatevere it was called.





jimslawnsnow;1915801 said:


> I hate them. Watched a few when I was younger and just hated it. About the same as 3/4" or an inch snowfall not quite as much as I hated my 6.0 POS ford engine


Well fine. Some of them are just creepy and the whole 1950's -60's time frame helps it along. I grew up watching them with my mom so that helps. Not a big science fiction guy myself but these have a special place in my heart.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1915814 said:


> Well fine. Some of them are just creepy and the whole 1950's -60's time frame helps it along. I grew up watching them with my mom so that helps. Not a big science fiction guy myself but these have a special place in my heart.


I really don't care how creepy something is , it doesn't bother me. Not sure what it is. Maybe because its hard to follow or just poorly made. Its been years since I saw them. Same thing with star wars. But that me. Glad you enjoy them


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1915811 said:


> Have you used a broom much? Those things wear fast. Also I bet they save a crap load of salt


No but im guessing they last longer than 1 snow fall.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1915822 said:


> No but im guessing they last longer than 1 snow fall.


For sure. That broom core looks very similar to our street sweepers. They probably get a couple hundred hours on them. This is really nothing new, guys use similar brooms on sidewalks all the time. These are just bigger......airports use massive versions of them.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;1915795 said:


> So I suppose if I go up and spend the weekend in the fish house this storm will shift and dump on the metro


I've been up north since Monday, was planing on coming back tomorrow. I am now hoping to extend my stay through the weekend as well.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1915826 said:


> For sure. That broom core looks very similar to our street sweepers. They probably get a couple hundred hours on them. This is really nothing new, guys use similar brooms on sidewalks all the time. These are just bigger......airports use massive versions of them.


All depends on how much you use them. You may a few snows out of them, but if your doing all those roads they won't last that long. The ones you see around here are weaker than a street sweeper broom. I wore off at least 1/2" if not close to an inch in just a few hours last week when we had that small wet snow


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1915829 said:


> I've been up north since Monday, was planing on coming back tomorrow. I am now hoping to extend my stay through the weekend as well.


Same here, came up monday and hoping to stay till Saturday or Sunday


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1915830 said:


> All depends on how much you use them. You may a few snows out of them, but if your doing all those roads they won't last that long. The ones you see around here are weaker than a street sweeper broom. I wore off at least 1/2" if not close to an inch in just a few hours last week when we had that small wet snow


He just said a few hundred hour's and im guessing hes using them on asphalt, that would almost be a seasons worth. I think you need better brooms. If its one in front of a riding mower then yea its not going to last its made for removing debris off lawns


----------



## unit28

It'Il move west over banno
All we need is lake effect here


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1915830 said:


> All depends on how much you use them. You may a few snows out of them, but if your doing all those roads they won't last that long. The ones you see around here are weaker than a street sweeper broom. I wore off at least 1/2" if not close to an inch in just a few hours last week when we had that small wet snow


You need better brooms then. There are tons of different qualities of bristles. Brooming snow won't wear them any faster than running in the summer.

Edit: Quality beat me too it. I had a mid post need to put one child to bed moment.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1915834 said:


> He just said a few hundred hour's and im guessing hes using them on asphalt, that would almost be a seasons worth. I think you need better brooms. If its one in front of a riding mower then yea its not going to last its made for removing debris off lawns


We're not talking lawns. We're talking snow removal. And as I said street sweeper brooms are different than mower brooms of any kind


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1915842 said:


> You need better brooms then. There are tons of different qualities of bristles. Brooming snow won't wear them any faster than running in the summer.


I've had Deere and mb brooms. All wear pretty quick


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1915841 said:


> It'Il move west over banno
> All we need is lake effect here


Unit I think you're working too hard. Didn't you post this an hour ago?


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1915846 said:


> I've had Deere and mb brooms. All wear pretty quick


You can put whatever replacement broom in you want. The make of the sweeper doesn't matter. Call Zarnoth Brush works in Chilton Wisconsin or Liberty Brush in Shakopee. Zarnoth will deliver no charge.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1915844 said:


> We're not talking lawns. We're talking snow removal. And as I said street sweeper brooms are different than mower brooms of any kind


You may be asking too much from a mower mounted sweeper. Most in the video were tractor or skid mount ones and they will be much thicker bristles and last way longer.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1915844 said:


> We're not talking lawns. We're talking snow removal. And as I said street sweeper brooms are different than mower brooms of any kind


No but brushes you are using are for lawns if they wore down half inch in 1 event. Just saying.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1915854 said:


> You may be asking too much from a mower mounted sweeper. Most in the video were tractor or skid mount ones and they will be much thicker bristles and last way longer.


Thats kinda what I've been saying. But for what I do with them those big tractors or even skid brooms are just too big. Imagine doing your drive with those big tractors and brooms


----------



## qualitycut

Im guessing the brushes made for front of a LAWN mower are probably not going to be as long lasting as one made for a skid


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1915858 said:


> Thats kinda what I've been saying. But for what I do with them those big tractors or even skid brooms are just too big. Imagine doing your drive with those big tractors and brooms


I thought we were talking about the video??? I know several that use skid steer brooms on sidewalks......think a guy could do the same on driveways. They obviously have a certain application so maybe its best you stay away from the brooms for you application.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1915849 said:


> You can put whatever replacement broom in you want. The make of the sweeper doesn't matter. Call Zarnoth Brush works in Chilton Wisconsin or Liberty Brush in Shakopee. Zarnoth will deliver no charge.


I'll have to check that out when it comes time to replace. I only use them when the snow is slushy or very light. Other wise I use a blower and back blade


----------



## Green Grass

I wonder what happened to Lawnmwrman?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1915858 said:


> Thats kinda what I've been saying. But for what I do with them those big tractors or even skid brooms are just too big. Imagine doing your drive with those big tractors and brooms


Im confused, you were talking about the video and those were all bigger pieces of equipment now comparing to yours.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1915862 said:


> I'll have to check that out when it comes time to replace. I only use them when the snow is slushy or very light. Other wise I use a blower and back blade


I've tried cheap brooms and expensive ones. There can be a huge difference. Try a different company and you might be surprised. BTW the price doesn't necessarily dictate the quality. Some of my favorite brooms are from Zarnoth and they are way cheaper than the dealer.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1915861 said:


> I thought we were talking about the video??? I know several that use skid steer brooms on sidewalks......think a guy could do the same on driveways. They obviously have a certain application so maybe its best you stay away from the brooms for you application.


A little on the video and little on how long bristles last. Brooms work great on light snows or slushy. Just be nice if they were a higher quality bristle for high hour use like your street sweepers or skid broom


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1915866 said:


> I've tried cheap brooms and expensive ones. There can be a huge difference. Try a different company and you might be surprised. BTW the price doesn't necessarily dictate the quality. Some of my favorite brooms are from Zarnoth and they are way cheaper than the dealer.


Are you talking actual brooms or replacement bristles?


----------



## SSS Inc.

There is a new Brewery and Tap room by our shop....Uh OH!


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1915870 said:


> There is a new Brewery and Tap room by our shop....Uh OH!


No wonder Snow has not been on!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1915869 said:


> Are you talking actual brooms or replacement bristles?


Bristles. Any broom is only as good as its bristles just like a saw is only as good as its blade. I know my Bristles. Between Bobcat Brooms and street sweepers I probably switch out 40+ main brooms a year.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1915871 said:


> No wonder Snow has not been on!!


No doubt. Its 1 block from us in a warehouse. Didn't think much of it until my wife just said there's some beer place in Shakopee and I was like ...wait, what....I know where I saw that place, a 30 second mini-bike ride from our shop.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1915872 said:


> Bristles. Any broom is only as good as its bristles just like a saw is only as good as its blade. I know my Bristles. Between Bobcat Brooms and street sweepers I probably switch out 40+ main brooms a year.


OK. I'll check it out when I replace my current ones. Just got the broom with the utility tractor I bought about a month ago. Its at the dealers currently. Dang u joint exploded on it. Brand new too


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1915864 said:


> I wonder what happened to Lawnmwrman?


Spent the day on the slopes at Trollhaugen.

Got my 10 year old out for the first time. He hated it at first, but now rates it 5.5 out of 5 stars!!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1915887 said:


> Spent the day on the slopes at Trollhaugen.
> 
> Got my 10 year old out for the first time. He hated it at first, but now rates it 5.5 out of 5 stars!!


Awesome! Must of been falling a bunch at the beginning


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1915893 said:


> Awesome! Must of been falling a bunch at the beginning


First time up the chair lift he fell getting off, fell backwards and hit his head.

Made it down the hill and he was done for a while.

Then he came back out a couple of hours later. And we got him up and down a couple of the bigger hills without falling 5-6 times.

Then the last two times he took some harder spills and we called it a day.

I had him skiing by holding onto my poles ahead of me so I could control his speed.

He's VERY uncoordinated, it's hard, but the best part is he's enjoyed it and wants to go again.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1915730 said:


> Wondering if we'll have a dry tounge


Dang it....


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1915899 said:


> First time up the chair lift he fell getting off, fell backwards and hit his head.
> 
> Made it down the hill and he was done for a while.
> 
> Then he came back out a couple of hours later. And we got him up and down a couple of the bigger hills without falling 5-6 times.
> 
> Then the last two times he took some harder spills and we called it a day.
> 
> I had him skiing by holding onto my poles ahead of me so I could control his speed.
> 
> He's VERY uncoordinated, it's hard, but the best part is he's enjoyed it and wants to go again.


Sounds like fun time.

I'm out with my nephew teaching him to skate. Same thing he hated it now he's catching on


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1915754 said:


>


Well... that doesn't look to promising...


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1915872 said:


> Bristles. Any broom is only as good as its bristles just like a saw is only as good as its blade. I know my Bristles. Between Bobcat Brooms and street sweepers I probably switch out 40+ main brooms a year.


I was going to call you about this earlier today so since you brought it up I'll ask it here...the sweeper on the front of my JD started bouncing a little bit today. Not bad at all but it was noticeable. Any idea what's causing that?


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1915899 said:


> He's VERY uncoordinated, it's hard, but the best part is he's enjoyed it and wants to go again.


Just like his father.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1915758 said:


> It'Il move west over banno
> All we need is lake effect here


Do we actually get LES in the metro? I suppose it's possible...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;1915908 said:


> I was going to call you about this earlier today so since you brought it up I'll ask it here...the sweeper on the front of my JD started bouncing a little bit today. Not bad at all but it was noticeable. Any idea what's causing that?


Did it sit for a while? Bristles maybe had a flat spot or something bent


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;1915915 said:


> Did it sit for a while? Bristles maybe had a flat spot or something bent


Yep, I'm aware that flat spots can happen. The broom is equipped with "feet" that keep the bristles off the ground when not in use so it's not that.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1915908 said:


> I was going to call you about this earlier today so since you brought it up I'll ask it here...the sweeper on the front of my JD started bouncing a little bit today. Not bad at all but it was noticeable. Any idea what's causing that?


Usually its uneven wear that causes them to bounce. We get that a lot on our bucket brooms when the brooms are new until they wear even. Another problem is too much down pressure which make the bristles bend and eventually start bouncing and once they start it just keeps going. Try easing the broom down so its just touching enough and see if there is a difference. I know lots of guys put way too much pressure on front mounted brooms and don't even realize it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1915911 said:


> Do we actually get LES in the metro? I suppose it's possible...


No, he's messing with us. Wind + Cold but no big body of water to make the snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1915911 said:


> Do we actually get LES in the metro? I suppose it's possible...


We will get a touch of it sometimes if the wrap around is just right.

Snow will travel straight down I35 from Duluth.

Not very often.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Interesting. The new nam takes the southern part of the storm WAY south and east. Continues with the northern storm clipping us with our chance of snow. All that talk of 4" plus by Bill and east would be way over in Eastern Wisconsin. Might not look like much of a change on the Meteo but its way different for the NAM on the maps. Can't wait to see the GFS.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;1915916 said:


> Yep, I'm aware that flat spots can happen. The broom is equipped with "feet" that keep the bristles off the ground when not in use so it's not that.


What model?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1915920 said:


> No, he's messing with us. Wind + Cold but no big body of water to make the snow.


Well I know it can come down pretty far South... maybe only like Hinckley... or maybe I've been had


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1915934 said:


> Well I know it can come down pretty far South... maybe only like Hinckley... or maybe I've been had


Never heard of it in the metro but hey maybe that guy from Texas knows something.  Creek effect is different though.....I get that.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hmmm.........


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1915941 said:


> Never heard of it in the metro but hey maybe that guy from Texas knows something.  Creek effect is different though.....I get that.


Haha, I like it


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1915918 said:


> Usually its uneven wear that causes them to bounce. We get that a lot on our bucket brooms when the brooms are new until they wear even. Another problem is too much down pressure which make the bristles bend and eventually start bouncing and once they start it just keeps going. Try easing the broom down so its just touching enough and see if there is a difference. I know lots of guys put way too much pressure on front mounted brooms and don't even realize it.


Shoot, I bet this is the problem. I can apply down pressure to the broom (or any other attachment) and last time it snowed my brother used the machine to do some of his sidewalks. I bet that's what happened.

Will it go away with time or do you think it'll get worse?



jimslawnsnow;1915931 said:


> What model?


60" JD quick-hitch.


----------



## Deershack

Wondering if those brooms can throw a chunk of ice as far as a blower. With a blower you would have more control as to where the stuff goes.


----------



## Camden

Deershack;1915972 said:


> Wondering if those brooms can throw a chunk of ice as far as a blower. With a blower you would have more control as to where the stuff goes.


If I have the RPMs up I can fling chunks of ice 20'+. My guys really have to be careful when using the broom downtown because you could easily fling something in the wrong direction.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1915941 said:


> Never heard of it in the metro but hey maybe that guy from Texas knows something.  Creek effect is different though.....I get that.


Forest Lake / MAYBE Lino, we've been able to watch lighter flurries float down from Duluth.

Probably wasn't LES as much as just wrap around.


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;1915911 said:


> Do we actually get LES in the metro? I suppose it's possible...


Was kidding

Although


----------



## SnowGuy73

7° calm overcast.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Less than one inch tomorrow night per nws.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1915934 said:


> Well I know it can come down pretty far South... maybe only like Hinckley... or maybe I've been had


We are north of hinckley about 10 miles and yesterday the wind shifted an was coming from the north. Looked like les on the radar but was light flurries also


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;1915958 said:


> Shoot, I bet this is the problem. I can apply down pressure to the broom (or any other attachment) and last time it snowed my brother used the machine to do some of his sidewalks. I bet that's what happened.
> 
> Will it go away with time or do you think it'll get worse?
> 
> 60" JD quick-hitch.


Pretty much the same one I have, but mine is on a 3320. When I had a 52 it would skip and jump from the chain being loose. That broom was a pile of crap


----------



## Green Grass

Quiet in here


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1916035 said:


> Less than one inch tomorrow night per nws.


Mine is 1-2". Looks like maybe 4 hours of snow at the most........... As of now


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Really not liking this wind that's coming


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1916047 said:


> Really not liking this wind that's coming


Thats why im not going to be upset if i dont get any snow. Or hopefully it will at least help keep walks somewhat clear and cut down on shoveling


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1916047 said:


> Really not liking this wind that's coming


Bring it!.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Kelsey looks baked this morning..


----------



## unit28

That northern one has some moisture. ...,


----------



## banonea

thoght I would offer this here first before I posted on Craigslist.

2001 f 150 SuperCrew
183,000 miles
5.4 Triton engine
Cloth seats
Tonneau cover
Remote start
Keyless Entry 
Full tune up and drive line fluids changed

Good running truck. Was my brother in laws truck. Traded him for a car i had, he wanted better gas mileage.

It dose need the u joints in the rear drive shaft replaced, but i do have them. Other than that, it is a solid truck.

book value is $6500.00 to $7500.00 , asking $6000.00 for it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1916064 said:


> Thats why im not going to be upset if i dont get any snow. Or hopefully it will at least help keep walks somewhat clear and cut down on shoveling


Only problem is with residential or town homes. That little snow can make 4 foot drifts quickly, then you clear it and they come back until the wind does down


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1916047 said:


> Really not liking this wind that's coming


I'll agree with you on this one... thats really going to suck for sidewalks


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I don't think there will anything to do.

Maybe at my zero tolerance, but I think everything else will blow clear around the metro.


----------



## banonea

banonea;1916077 said:


> thoght I would offer this here first before I posted on Craigslist.
> 
> 2001 f 150 SuperCrew
> 183,000 miles
> 5.4 Triton engine
> Cloth seats
> Tonneau cover
> Remote start
> Keyless Entry
> Full tune up and drive line fluids changed
> 
> Good running truck. Was my brother in laws truck. Traded him for a car i had, he wanted better gas mileage.
> 
> It dose need the u joints in the rear drive shaft replaced, but i do have them. Other than that, it is a solid truck.
> 
> book value is $6500.00 to $7500.00 , asking $6000.00 for it.


After getting a chance to look at it a little deeper this morning, I noticed the rocker panels have a fair amount of rust, so I am dropping the price to $5000.00 if anyone is interested.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1916115 said:


> I don't think there will anything to do.
> 
> Maybe at my zero tolerance, but I think everything else will blow clear around the metro.


I'm curious how this will play out. I still think there is a chance the metro gets just barely hit and we get enough.

Did you see the blob the NAM has headed towards us Monday night?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Looks like I pissed off that lady on Novaks page about staying home all day on Saturday.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1916138 said:


> Looks like I pissed off that lady on Novaks page about staying home all day on Saturday.


Wait, what? What did you do?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1916115 said:


> I don't think there will anything to do.
> 
> Maybe at my zero tolerance, but I think everything else will blow clear around the metro.


Thats what happened last one my long walks were clear with a little bit of drifting by the door and that was all.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1916139 said:


> Wait, what? What did you do?


She had the dumbest post saying shes staying home all day Saturday because Novak told her too. She apparently wasn't kidding. So she responded and a few pansies backed her up. My favorite quote says "yup, he lives in Minneapolis". Doh kay.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1916138 said:


> Looks like I pissed off that lady on Novaks page about staying home all day on Saturday.


MUST BE NICE TO KNOW EVERYTHING!

you two must be good friends :laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

Whats the timing look like on it? Trying to decide if i should come home tomorrow or if i can early sunday


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1916144 said:


> She had the dumbest post saying shes staying home all day Saturday because Novak told her too. She apparently wasn't kidding. So she responded and a few pansies backed her up. My favorite quote says "yup, he lives in Minneapolis". Doh kay.


yep you high class people in Minneapolis don't know anything!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1916152 said:


> yep you high class people in Minneapolis don't know anything!


I didn't even know people lived anywhere but in the city.  I hope she replies. I have more to say to her.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1916148 said:


> Whats the timing look like on it? Trying to decide if i should come home tomorrow or if i can early sunday


The gfs and NAM would say tomorrow 6pm-midnight.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1916124 said:


> I'm curious how this will play out. I still think there is a chance the metro gets just barely hit and we get enough.
> 
> Did you see the blob the NAM has headed towards us Monday night?


Must explain the last hour on the meteo where the NAM goes about straight up...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1916158 said:


> The gfs and NAM would say tomorrow 6pm-midnight.


You south guys have a bterr chance at 1.5" than I do.

BTW, someone filled JohnDee in on Monday/Tuesday.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1916160 said:


> Must explain the last hour on the meteo where the NAM goes about straight up...


It looks a lot like the gfs has had for a few days.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1916144 said:


> She had the dumbest post saying shes staying home all day Saturday because Novak told her too. She apparently wasn't kidding. So she responded and a few pansies backed her up. My favorite quote says "yup, he lives in Minneapolis". Doh kay.


To be fair read the last word he does sound like he agrees with you. The way i read it anyway


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1916162 said:


> You south guys have a bterr chance at 1.5" than I do.
> 
> BTW, someone filled JohnDee in on Monday/Tuesday.


I guess so. I can't remember a storm where the gfs has had almost the same timing for 3 days in a row and now the nam is about to show the same thing too. Kinda weird.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1916144 said:


> She had the dumbest post saying shes staying home all day Saturday because Novak told her too. She apparently wasn't kidding. So she responded and a few pansies backed her up. My favorite quote says "yup, he lives in Minneapolis". Doh kay.


Seems like there's always "that one" that asks silly questions. If they'd just watch the locals and do a little research on other sites they'd have a clue to what's going to happen. As Novak has said his Facebook page is just a heads up for people not willing to pay for his service or the general public that doesn't plow snow


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1916157 said:


> I didn't even know people lived anywhere but in the city.  I hope she replies. I have more to say to her.


What post of Novaks is this under?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1916162 said:


> You south guys have a bterr chance at 1.5" than I do.
> 
> BTW, someone filled JohnDee in on Monday/Tuesday.


That's only to 7am Tuesday too.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1916165 said:


> To be fair read the last word he does sound like he agrees with you. The way i read it anyway


Poor grammar on his part.

Kim-Yes, he lives in Minneapolis as do I. However, I respect your modest caution.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1916173 said:


> What post of Novaks is this under?


Map and then top lady with Christmas tree


----------



## qualitycut

Sss has an Obama sign and a smart car?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Geez that Andy guy is a dick on Novak's post


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1915958 said:


> Shoot, I bet this is the problem. I can apply down pressure to the broom (or any other attachment) and last time it snowed my brother used the machine to do some of his sidewalks. I bet that's what happened.
> 
> Will it go away with time or do you think it'll get worse?
> 
> 60" JD quick-hitch.


It is possible to wear the broom unevenly. If you angle to one side or the other more often then it can wear unevenly.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1916044 said:


> Quiet in here


Just got up. 0200 wake up call.

Good thing I had the day off.


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;1916157 said:


> I didn't even know people lived anywhere but in the city.  I hope she replies. I have more to say to her.


They have electricity way out there


----------



## CityGuy

Wow that lady on Novaks page is an idiot. 

Some days I wonder how people get themselves dressed.


----------



## starspangled6.0

That FB convo is pretty funny.

Accu has me for 0.4" tomorrow night; WC says around an inch. I remember going 27 hours straight, about this time last year. The good old days...


----------



## CityGuy

Anybody see anything of signifigance in the long term?


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;1916191 said:


> Wow that lady on Novaks page is an idiot.
> 
> Some days I wonder how people get themselves dressed.


best part of being a nudest don't gotta concern yourself with such things


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1916180 said:


> Sss has an Obama sign and a smart car?


That was hilarious. Now some idiot will call you a right wing extremist and you people always bring politics into every conversation.


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;1916194 said:


> best part of being a nudest don't gotta concern yourself with such things


I may have had a visual and it wasn't a good one.


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1916193 said:


> Anybody see anything of signifigance in the long term?


Monday night looks interesting. Stay tuned.........


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;1916197 said:


> I may have had a visual and it wasn't a good one.


your welcome:salute:


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1916196 said:


> That was hilarious. Now some idiot will call you a right wing extremist and you people always bring politics into every conversation.


Lol thats what i am expecting will happen


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1916180 said:


> Sss has an Obama sign and a smart car?


Of course he dose he lives in Minneapolis


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1916163 said:


> It looks a lot like the gfs has had for a few days.


I haven't looked at any maps yet, but from the meteogram it looks that way


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;1916196 said:


> That was hilarious. Now some idiot will call you a right wing extremist and you people always bring politics into every conversation.


well its a great way to start an argument


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1916198 said:


> Monday night looks interesting. Stay tuned.........


Will do. :salute:


----------



## CityGuy

So we went and added to our registry yesterday and man baby stuff is expensive. I am just in awe of the prices of some of these things and the amount of diffrent options that are available.


----------



## Polarismalibu

For you construction guys. Any idea how much weight I could put on top of a 12x9 room? Ceiling is decked with plywood the walls are regular 16 on center 2x4. Under the plywood is 2x6 I believe.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1916210 said:


> So we went and added to our registry yesterday and man baby stuff is expensive. I am just in awe of the prices of some of these things and the amount of diffrent options that are available.


it makes buying a new car seem cheep and easy


----------



## Greenery

SSS Inc.;1916176 said:


> Poor grammar on his part.
> 
> Kim-Yes, he lives in Minneapolis as do I. However, I respect your modest caution.


And you are the grammar expert at 15 out of 15 aren't you.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1916216 said:


> it makes buying a new car seem cheep and easy


I'd rather buy a new truck.
Walk in with a check for a certain amount. Take it or leave it. Will move on to the next dealership if you don't want to sell for the amount I want to buy.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Greenery;1916218 said:


> And you are the grammar expert at 15 out of 15 aren't you.


You got it. I think that test was rigged.


----------



## Greenery

CityGuy;1916210 said:


> So we went and added to our registry yesterday and man baby stuff is expensive. I am just in awe of the prices of some of these things and the amount of diffrent options that are available.


The Gf was reading Me somthing about diaper usage the other day, and holy cafe thousands of diaper changes in your future. I'm a little scared to check the cost of them.


----------



## Greenery

SSS Inc.;1916221 said:


> You got it. I think that test was rigged.


Well I got a 14, so I think it's pretty accurate.


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;1916210 said:


> So we went and added to our registry yesterday and man baby stuff is expensive. I am just in awe of the prices of some of these things and the amount of diffrent options that are available.


If ya get lucky you wont have to spend a ton between returns gift cards ect plus target will give ya 15%off anything left on the registry I think we spent a total of 100 bucks after everything said and done sure we got a lot of freebies but I wasn't complaining


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1916215 said:


> For you construction guys. Any idea how much weight I could put on top of a 12x9 room? Ceiling is decked with plywood the walls are regular 16 on center 2x4. Under the plywood is 2x6 I believe.


So the deck is 2x6? If so... not much... That's why I put TGI's on top of mine...


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1916244 said:


> So the deck is 2x6? If so... not much... That's why I put TGI's on top of mine...


It actually could be those. I have to unscrew a section and look. Say it is tgi's how much ya think I can?


----------



## djagusch

CityGuy;1916210 said:


> So we went and added to our registry yesterday and man baby stuff is expensive. I am just in awe of the prices of some of these things and the amount of diffrent options that are available.


Profit margins are great on baby stuff. Are you going to say no to a hormonal pregnant women or the grandma's to be? Its like shooting fish in a barrel. Wedding stuff is the same way.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

New GFS knows something the rest don't.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1916249 said:


> New GFS knows something the rest don't.


For monday?


----------



## mn-bob

Polarismalibu;1916245 said:


> It actually could be those. I have to unscrew a section and look. Say it is tgi's how much ya think I can?


http://www.woodbywy.com/document/tj-9001 Read this . Hope it helps Mn-Bob


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1916250 said:


> For monday?


For tomorrow......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1916256 said:


> For tomorrow......


Well what's it show?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1916256 said:


> For tomorrow......


Probably the wable sss always says happens


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1916262 said:


> Probably the wable sss always says happens


Its pretty similar to the last few runs but bumps the qpf a bit. Its kind of a goofy set up with the northern storm spinning around and holding hands with the tail end of the southern stream and together they slide across the state leaving a couple inches behind. Something like that anyway.


----------



## cbservicesllc

mn-bob;1916251 said:


> http://www.woodbywy.com/document/tj-9001 Read this . Hope it helps Mn-Bob


Ha! I was going to post this one... http://www.woodbywy.com/document/TJ-4000/


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1916268 said:


> Its pretty similar to the last few runs but bumps the qpf a bit. Its kind of a goofy set up with the northern storm spinning around and holding hands with the tail end of the southern stream and together they slide across the state leaving a couple inches behind. Something like that anyway.


That's what it looks like to me too.

Systems themselves don't really move, just how does the "tail" or connection between the two get?


----------



## mn-bob

That's a good one for sure .


----------



## mn-bob

cbservicesllc;1916276 said:


> Ha! I was going to post this one... http://www.woodbywy.com/document/TJ-4000/


That's a good one too !


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Anyone that reads here but doesn't post much do snow removal in Faribault/Morristown area? If so pm me or reply on here. Have a customer with a drive that needs to be done. Doesn't need to be done right away either just with in a day or two of snow fall


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1916285 said:


> That's what it looks like to me too.
> 
> Systems themselves don't really move, just how does the "tail" or connection between the two get?


Get what??..


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1916215 said:


> For you construction guys. Any idea how much weight I could put on top of a 12x9 room? Ceiling is decked with plywood the walls are regular 16 on center 2x4. Under the plywood is 2x6 I believe.


Whats the spacing on the 2x6's?? find out what they actually are as theres a big difference and which way are they spanning?? are they 12' or 9'. Is it 3/4" plywood?? What are you planning on putting up there. You can get a fair amount of weight up there but if your thinking plows you will be pushing it with reg. lumber.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1916292 said:


> Get what??..


I wanted to leave you all hanging....

get together......


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1916299 said:


> I wanted to leave you all hanging....
> 
> get together......


Thanks for clearing that up!:waving:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

https://www.facebook.com/NWSWPC/photos/pcb.823395011060750/823391104394474/?type=1

NWS Weather Prediction Center shows we are out entirely.

FWIW, watching the WPC is like watching the weather channel for updates. They aren't going to go into detail where there's none, or minimal weather (here) when there is much more weather (along the border) "relatively" close by.

It's why I only watch the weather channel for tornado shows. Can't get enough snows on tornados.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1916306 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/NWSWPC/photos/pcb.823395011060750/823391104394474/?type=1
> 
> NWS Weather Prediction Center shows we are out entirely.


Well obviously they are going with the Euro or GEM. I'll be back in a minute..........


----------



## SSS Inc.

I'm back. Scratch that the GEM seems to be on board for us on this side of the state. That leaves the Euro. Hold on...be right back. 

Euro seems a bit further east. Not much though.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1916306 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/NWSWPC/photos/pcb.823395011060750/823391104394474/?type=1
> 
> NWS Weather Prediction Center shows we are out entirely.


Noooo! (PA style)


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1916297 said:


> Whats the spacing on the 2x6's?? find out what they actually are as theres a big difference and which way are they spanning?? are they 12' or 9'. Is it 3/4" plywood?? What are you planning on putting up there. You can get a fair amount of weight up there but if your thinking plows you will be pushing it with reg. lumber.


This.......


----------



## ryde307

Is there much chance in getting an inch or more tomorrow in the sw metro? How about half inch or more in Shakopee? I'm in Phoenix but coming home tonight at midnight.


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1916312 said:


> Is there much chance in getting an inch or more tomorrow in the sw metro? How about half inch or more in Shakopee? I'm in Phoenix but coming home tonight at midnight.


Novaks travel map says you better stay down in Phoenix. I think you have a good shot at both of those.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1916312 said:


> Is there much chance in getting an inch or more tomorrow in the sw metro? How about half inch or more in Shakopee? I'm in Phoenix but coming home tonight at midnight.


You got a shot. Yes.

Much better shot than the NW metro.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1916297 said:


> Whats the spacing on the 2x6's?? find out what they actually are as theres a big difference and which way are they spanning?? are they 12' or 9'. Is it 3/4" plywood?? What are you planning on putting up there. You can get a fair amount of weight up there but if your thinking plows you will be pushing it with reg. lumber.


I was hoping to get a plow up there in the summer. I'll figure out what's under the sheeting


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hmmm didn't know my truck could do this... kinda cool...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1916321 said:


> I was hoping to get a plow up there in the summer. I'll figure out what's under the sheeting


Let's just say I put TGI's up 16" on center, max 14' span, 3/4" sheeting and I probably wouldn't think about putting a plow on top... Unless i could really spread the weight out I suppose...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm over an inch now for tomorrow night. 6" on the hourly from 10 pm to 6 am Monday night into Tuesday.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Jesus, doesn't anyone work anymore? At Buffalo wild wings and its packed. Just driving around town it seems busier than normal


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1916348 said:


> Jesus, doesn't anyone work anymore? At Buffalo wild wings and its packed. Just driving around town it seems busier than normal


Floating holiday for a lot of people


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NWS lowed my total to around an inch now. But says heavy snow for Monday night. And almost everyday is high winds with blowing snow. Hate this crap!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1916324 said:


> Hmmm didn't know my truck could do this... kinda cool...


That's part of the xm radio service. You can get sports scores and movie times. All kinds of stuff


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1916345 said:


> I'm over an inch now for tomorrow night. 6" on the hourly from 10 pm to 6 am Monday night into Tuesday.


Geez, im under 2 on Monday to Tuesday


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1916345 said:


> I'm over an inch now for tomorrow night. 6" on the hourly from 10 pm to 6 am Monday night into Tuesday.


Me too....6.6" on the hourly. What are the ratios going to be.....way cold!

New NAM is back up for tomorrow. In line with where it was this morning. .12" on the precip.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1916349 said:


> Floating holiday for a lot of people


This. Just like the day after Christmas. Many people use a vacation day.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1916330 said:


> Let's just say I put TGI's up 16" on center, max 14' span, 3/4" sheeting and I probably wouldn't think about putting a plow on top... Unless i could really spread the weight out I suppose...


Dang wishful thinking I guess


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1916353 said:


> Geez, im under 2 on Monday to Tuesday


That WILL change if I'm over 6".


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;1916316 said:


> Novaks travel map says you better stay down in Phoenix. I think you have a good shot at both of those.


I saw you made that lady upset. You city folk don't understand the country.


----------



## qualitycut

qualitycut;1916353 said:


> Geez, im under 2 on Monday to Tuesday


I lied 6.5 monday into Tuesday cafe


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1916354 said:


> Me too....6.6" on the hourly. What are the ratios going to be.....way cold!
> 
> New NAM is back up for tomorrow. In line with where it was this morning. .12" on the precip.


So what are you predicting for tomorrow


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;1916352 said:


> That's part of the xm radio service. You can get sports scores and movie times. All kinds of stuff


I can't remember....is it free for 6 months or 1 year ?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1916362 said:


> So what are you predicting for tomorrow


1.5-2.5" But its not going to take much to be zero so don't come on here and start bashing me when it misses us.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1916361 said:


> I lied 6.5 monday into Tuesday cafe


6.7" here, already showing 80% heavy snow for Monday night.


----------



## NorthernProServ

NorthernProServ;1916367 said:


> 6.7" here, already showing 80% heavy snow for Monday night.


That will change !


----------



## cbservicesllc

I'm showing 1" tomorrow and 6.3" Mon/Tue on the hourly here


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1916366 said:


> 1.5-2.5" But its not going to take much to be zero so don't come on here and start bashing me when it misses us.


So 0 or 2. Now i really don't know what to do tomorrow.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1916374 said:


> So 0 or 2. Now i really don't know what to do tomorrow.


Stay put but be ready...if it starts you have time.
I'm not convinced.


----------



## cbservicesllc

So that means ratios on Mon/Tues are like 25 or 30:1... Boy will that be easy to push!


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1916382 said:


> So that means ratios on Mon/Tues are like 25 or 30:1... Boy will that be easy to push!


Get the plow on the new truck yet??


----------



## ryde307

So nws has almost 7 inches but no one else has anything?


----------



## BossPlow614

NorthernProServ;1916367 said:


> 6.7" here, already showing 80% heavy snow for Monday night.


What app is this on? NWS mobile?


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1916393 said:


> What app is this on? NWS mobile?


NWS... hourly


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;1916364 said:


> I can't remember....is it free for 6 months or 1 year ?


6 months I think


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1916390 said:


> Get the plow on the new truck yet??


Mount is on... we did it ourselves... just have to pick up the plow


----------



## NorthernProServ

BossPlow614;1916393 said:


> What app is this on? NWS mobile?





cbservicesllc;1916394 said:


> NWS... hourly


Yes, this.....


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1916397 said:


> Mount is on... we did it ourselves... just have to pick up the plow


Did you cut the air damn or take it off?


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1916397 said:


> Mount is on... we did it ourselves... just have to pick up the plow


They are easy to put on.


----------



## unit28

lwnmwrman22;1916285 said:


> that's what it looks like to me too.
> 
> Systems themselves don't really move, just how does the "tail" or connection between the two get?


the 500mb track
bill could be into snow @6am
northern stream axis tilts late

no phasing here but will over great lakes


----------



## unit28

nws thinks southern stream to far south.
I thought it was yesterday on the gfs precip forecast


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1916415 said:


> nws thinks southern stream to far south.
> I thought it was yesterday on the gfs precip forecast


I know they mentioned that in theaviation disc. this morning. I see the new discussion is out. Looks like fun.


----------



## unit28

Im out
Pretty sure bill is in adv already


----------



## unit28

Quality just clean it all up sometime 

next week

St Paul
MONDAY NIGHT

Snow in the evening...then snow likely after midnight. Snow may be heavy at times in the evening. Significant snow accumulation possible. Lows around 3 below. Chance of snow 80 percent.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1916399 said:


> Did you cut the air damn or take it off?


I just cut two slots... now that they have the fog light wiring all the way down there I wanted to leave as much as possible...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1916402 said:


> They are easy to put on.


Yes they are... 2 Boss's and 1 Western install in the last 2 weeks, plus 1 Boss removal... Bring me a Ford and I'll get you setup!


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1916443 said:


> Im out
> Pretty sure bill is in adv already


Doesn't sound promising for me then...


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1916395 said:


> 6 months I think


6 months.....


----------



## Polarismalibu

Stay home or go up north?


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1916449 said:


> I just cut two slots... now that they have the fog light wiring all the way down there I wanted to leave as much as possible...


It looks better that way


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;1916462 said:


> Stay home or go up north?


I'm holding off until Tuesday or so. Then hoping were in the clear for 4-5 days.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1916465 said:


> It looks better that way


Agreed... only other thing I would do is cut out the rest of the middle since that's the weakest point... Plus you'd be able to see "The Boss"


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Uncafeing believable the city of **** rapids plowed today


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1916449 said:


> I just cut two slots... now that they have the fog light wiring all the way down there I wanted to leave as much as possible...


Did the same, looks like poo with out it on. Had to cut ours, dealer would not cut it, just left them in the truck bed for us to do.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;1916462 said:


> Stay home or go up north?


I am heading back tomorrow night.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Supposed to get 3~6" up here, starting tomorrow morning.


----------



## Green Grass

Do you guys think I will be safe driving from my house to Buffalo tomorrow????


----------



## Green Grass

Has anyone been up by Two Harbors?? wondering how much snow is up there.


----------



## Green Grass

1-3" Snow Sat night & 2-4" snow Monday & in-between the snow brutally cold in MSP next 7 days. We are live on KSTP TV until 7pm.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Green Grass;1916494 said:


> Has anyone been up by Two Harbors?? wondering how much snow is up there.


That is where I am now, there is Jack **** here. Not even a dirty snow bank to be found.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Green Grass;1916492 said:


> Do you guys think I will be safe driving from my house to Buffalo tomorrow????


No, leave now or stay home til next Wednesday!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Cafe it I'm going up


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1916514 said:


> Cafe it I'm going up


Good choice.... At this time.


----------



## Greenery

Green Grass;1916494 said:


> Has anyone been up by Two Harbors?? wondering how much snow is up there.


Haven't been, but I hear not much.

It should be better after this weekend.


----------



## unit28

Currently have 500000000
pokemon cards on the kitchen tables

Am I supposed to do something with em
Or just buy more

Grandson says.....buy more papa


----------



## BossPlow614

Polarismalibu;1916514 said:


> Cafe it I'm going up


Perfect. We'll probably get a ton of snow now!


----------



## Doughboy12

The pickle on 11 just more than doubled her totals for the airport. Was 0.7 an hour ago and now 1.6


----------



## albhb3

unit28;1916520 said:


> Currently have 500000000
> pokemon cards on the kitchen tables
> 
> Am I supposed to do something with em
> Or just buy more
> 
> Grandson says.....buy more papa


tell him to pound sand and tell him he's a commie


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1916522 said:


> Perfect. We'll probably get a ton of snow now!


Whatever that's what I have employees for. If it snows I'll see how good they really are


----------



## unit28

albhb3;1916533 said:


> tell him to pound sand and tell him he's a commie


Perfect. .....,


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1916520 said:


> Currently have 500000000
> pokemon cards on the kitchen tables
> 
> Am I supposed to do something with em
> Or just buy more
> 
> Grandson says.....buy more papa


Buy more. Always buy more. Even after the rare cards my kid got, he went to Wal-Mart and bought more cards with Christmas money.


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1916533 said:


> tell him to pound sand and tell him he's a commie


Ummmmm ok.........


----------



## Green Grass

Novak and Hammer have a new video.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yuhas says 1-3" tomorrow, 2-4" Monday.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1916537 said:


> Ummmmm ok.........


I wouldn't ask.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1916538 said:


> Novak and Hammer have a new video.


What they say? Stormageddon? Storm of the century? Powerhouse storm? Or its a dud?


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1916546 said:


> What they say? Stormageddon? Storm of the century? Powerhouse storm? Or its a dud?


He talked about city slickers not knowing what it is like to be in a blizzard.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1916536 said:


> Buy more. Always buy more. Even after the rare cards my kid got, he went to Wal-Mart and bought more cards with Christmas money.


Only ones I need are dragons attm


----------



## unit28

Green Grass;1916549 said:


> He talked about city slickers not knowing what it is like to be in a blizzard.


I live in the sticks surrounded by trees
Thank goodness


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1916520 said:


> Currently have 500000000
> pokemon cards on the kitchen tables
> 
> Am I supposed to do something with em
> Or just buy more
> 
> *Grandson says.....buy more papa*


HAHA I bet he does!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1916538 said:


> Novak and Hammer have a new video.


Did Hammer explain why he was on 11 last night?


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1916557 said:


> Did Hammer explain why he was on 11 last night?


Negative.............


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1916543 said:


> Yuhas says 1-3" tomorrow, 2-4" Monday.


Ha have a map or that just a general?


----------



## qualitycut

Bought a clam off a guy up here for 40 bucks, has a few little tears but kept us warm


----------



## unit28

Admiral Robert Fitzroy of H.M.S. Beagle fame wrote of Admiral Sir Francis Beaufort, "All honor to Beaufort, who used and introduced this succinct method of approximation by scale..." The method to which Fitzroy refers, one of Beaufort's many accomplishments during his distinguished naval career, is the Wind Force Scale, still in widespread use today by men of the sea.

Francis Beaufort was born in 1774, in County Meath, Ireland, the son of the Reverend Daniel Augustus Beaufort, the Rector of Navan. At the tender age of 13, he began his nautical career as a cabin boy in the British Navy. Three years after going to sea, Francis Beaufort recognized the value of being weatherwise and began keeping a meteorological journal in the form of brief comments on the general weather scene, a practice he would continue until his death. At 22, he had risen to the rank of lieutenant, serving aboard H.M.S. Phaeton.

In 1805, Beaufort was given his first command, H.M.S. Woolwich, and assigned to conduct a hydrographic survey of the Rio de la Plata region of South America. 

During these early years of command, he developed the first versions of his Wind Force Scale and Weather Notation coding, which he was to use in his journals for the remainder of his life.


----------



## qualitycut

Well decided im coming home tomorrow. I heart snow!


----------



## qualitycut

Snow with patchy blowing snow before midnight, then areas of blowing snow and a chance of snow between midnight and 3am, then areas of blowing snow after 3am. Low around -2. Wind chill values as low as -19. Blustery, with a north northwest wind 10 to 15 mph increasing to 15 to 20 mph after midnight. Winds could gust as high as 30 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible.


----------



## unit28

...winter storm warning now in effect from 6 pm this evening to
6 pm cst saturday...

* location...koochiching and northern st louis counties...
Including the areas of international falls...orr...and ely.

* timing...tonight through saturday. The heaviest snow amounts
are expected from midnight tonight....through noon saturday.

* snow accumulations...7 to 11 inches.


----------



## Polarismalibu

There is no snow up here in Brainerd at all. The views at Zorbaz are amazing though!!


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1916612 said:


> There is no snow up here in Brainerd at all. The views at Zorbaz are amazing though!!


Pictures or it ain't so.


----------



## Ranger620

Wild are on. If we win no snow, if we loose snow.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1916622 said:


> Wild are on. If we win no snow, if we loose snow.


That's not fair lol


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1916622 said:


> Wild are on. If we win no snow, if we loose snow.


I say if they win we get hit Twice!!!


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1916625 said:


> I say if they win we get hit Twice!!!


Looking good for the wild so far


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;1916612 said:


> There is no snow up here in Brainerd at all. The views at Zorbaz are amazing though!!


I spent many weekends there when I lived in Nisswa. Can't beat the Lowden pizza.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I need to remember when I'm playing goalie with no pads on in an 8 year old Bandy game not to stack the pads like Vladislav Tretiak. My knees are shot.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1916628 said:


> Looking good for the wild so far


Much better! I hope they keep it up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It'll snow. We went to Wild Mountain today, after being at Trollhaugen all day yesterday.

I made 3 runs and started feeling like crap. Waited out in the chalet until 7:30, now I'm in bed in 3 layers, 3 blankets and the furnace @ 75 degrees and still cold.
You all are welcome.


----------



## snowman55

Plowing sick sucks seem like every snow this year.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

snowman55;1916637 said:


> Plowing sick sucks seem like every snow this year.


Seems like there's more sickness than ever


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1916635 said:


> It'll snow. We went to Wild Mountain today, after being at Trollhaugen all day yesterday.
> 
> I made 3 runs and started feeling like crap. Waited out in the chalet until 7:30, now I'm in bed in 3 layers, 3 blankets and the furnace @ 75 degrees and still cold.
> You all are welcome.


and here I felt bad that I didn't get my truck washed.


----------



## Ranger620

I got almost everything fixed. Need to do 2 u-joint tomorrow and if he's done with my cutting edges put two of those on then all is fixed and ready. The wild are winning so no snow. Doing my part Thumbs Up. Wait thats all bacwards


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1916612 said:


> There is no snow up here in Brainerd at all. The views at Zorbaz are amazing though!!


Was at gander mmountain there monday. No snow


----------



## Ranger620

uh o. Wild up 3-1. Not looking good for snow


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1916676 said:


> uh o. Wild up 3-1. Not looking good for snow


No no no .....I changed the rules!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I feel like crap and the wife isn't snoring yet. I'm going to sleep.


----------



## Camden

Wild have a 2 goal lead for the first time since......NOVEMBER


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1916685 said:


> I feel like crap and the wife isn't snoring yet. I'm going to sleep.


That's not good. At least Monday is along and south of 94 for the heaviest. For now anyway.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1916635 said:


> It'll snow. We went to Wild Mountain today, after being at Trollhaugen all day yesterday.
> 
> I made 3 runs and started feeling like crap. Waited out in the chalet until 7:30, now I'm in bed in 3 layers, 3 blankets and the furnace @ 75 degrees and still cold.
> You all are welcome.


My kids both got sick today too... going to be a long night with them


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1916686 said:


> Wild have a 2 goal lead for the first time since......NOVEMBER


And what else happened in November.....It snowed.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1916681 said:


> No no no .....I changed the rules!


Lwn is sick and I'm still short a skid driver not to mention I am missing a driver for monday too so could you change the rules after I get a skid guy???


----------



## Bill1090

Meteo has me at 1.5"ish. Looks lie NWS is more concerned with the freezing rain.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1916686 said:


> Wild have a 2 goal lead for the first time since......NOVEMBER


Well that's a sad state of affairs...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;1916695 said:


> Meteo has me at 1.5"ish. Looks lie NWS is more concerned with the freezing rain.


Wait, what? Freezing Rain? Yeah we won't get that up here. Enough with that garbage already.


----------



## cbservicesllc

I know the horn sounded put that puck sure looked to be going for the net...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Great....the gfs is all screwed up again. Jumps from Early Saturday to Early sunday back to saturday. What the???


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1916708 said:


> Great....the gfs is all screwed up again. Jumps from Early Saturday to Early sunday back to saturday. What the???


See you shouldnt change the rules as the game is in progress now you confused the gfs


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1916712 said:


> See you shouldnt change the rules as the game is in progress now you confused the gfs


It works now. Down to less than an inch. Dang it. Just one model though and could certainly shift east a fuzz.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1916690 said:


> Lwn is sick and I'm still short a skid driver not to mention I am missing a driver for monday too so could you change the rules after I get a skid guy???


If you get snow and i dont i can run a skid tomorrow


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SSS Inc.;1916718 said:


> It works now. Down to less than an inch. Dang it. Just one model though and could certainly shift east a fuzz.


No,no,no. An inch is fine


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;1916703 said:


> I know the horn sounded put that puck sure looked to be going for the net...


It would've been a goal had time not expired.


----------



## SSS Inc.

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1916723 said:


> No,no,no. An inch is fine


No.........I need 1.5". Or close enough anyway.


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;1916724 said:


> It would've been a goal had time not expired.


Saw that. Saved that one for tomorrow. Now if we win tomorrow no snow Monday??


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1916724 said:


> It would've been a goal had time not expired.


Right... I thought it looked to be going that way... Too bad it couldn't add to the score


----------



## starspangled6.0

My birthday is Sunday... I'd dearly love to plow on my birthday!! Can anyone arrange for that to happen?


----------



## snowman55

starspangled6.0;1916734 said:


> My birthday is Sunday... I'd dearly love to plow on my birthday!! Can anyone arrange for that to happen?


Drive north about 4 hour


----------



## SSS Inc.

I have a 1951 Ford pickup I started to restore as a teenager and never got past the tear down stage. Still have it(in pieces) and want to put it back together. I had a book that walks you through restoring it and the darn book is going for almost $300 on Amazon. I should have bought more books instead.


----------



## ryde307

Just landed back in mn. Still confused about Monday's snow. Nws has almost 7 inches Monday night but no other site seems to have anything? What does it look like from you smart weather people?


----------



## Polarismalibu

ryde307;1916772 said:


> Just landed back in mn. Still confused about Monday's snow. Nws has almost 7 inches Monday night but no other site seems to have anything? What does it look like from you smart weather people?


Nws says so, john dee shows it and my weather big app says significant snow. Yet Accu shows .5"


----------



## ryde307

Polarismalibu;1916777 said:


> Nws says so, john dee shows it and my weather big app says significant snow. Yet Accu shows .5"


I guess I only checked accu and weather channel. Looks like the timing sucks. Why does it always snow Monday night's? I have a standing meeting every Tuesday morning at 7.


----------



## Polarismalibu

ryde307;1916780 said:


> I guess I only checked accu and weather channel. Looks like the timing sucks. Why does it always snow Monday night's? I have a standing meeting every Tuesday morning at 7.


You answered your own question there


----------



## Camden

I'm heading to Cancun Tuesday morning so the last thing I need right now is snow on Monday night! I'm already mentally preparing myself to plow as long as I can early Tuesday morning and then go straight to the airport.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1916782 said:


> I'm heading to Cancun Tuesday morning so the last thing I need right now is snow on Monday night! I'm already mentally preparing myself to plow as long as I can early Tuesday morning and then go straight to the airport.


It will happen for sure now!


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;1916784 said:


> It will happen for sure now!


Yep. It snowed when I went last year too. It's tough to relax until I get a call saying everything is done.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

4.3 hourly nws on Monday. Down a couple of inches from yesterdays expectations. 1.6 for me tonight. We shall see.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1884108 said:


> Seeing dry tounge over the metro


Again....?


----------



## unit28

Leaf blower
Check


----------



## SnowGuy73

22° calm and clear.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Less than one, 1-2" tonight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

3-5" for Monday per nws.


----------



## mn-bob

Looking Better and Better


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## banonea

Things look like they could get interesting the next few days. .....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yuhas shows 3.2".


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1916851 said:


> Yuhas shows 3.2".


For? At 445 hr showed 2.4" for me then 1.9" the rest of the news casts last night


----------



## CityGuy

Off to do a little fire truck driving.
At least there is no snow or ice on the pavement


----------



## CityGuy

Bring on the snow the next few days.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1916856 said:


> For? At 445 hr showed 2.4" for me then 1.9" the rest of the news casts last night


Tonight/tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1916860 said:


> Off to do a little fire truck driving.
> At least there is no snow or ice on the pavement


Fun...........


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1916866 said:


> Fun...........


I will make sure he crashes


----------



## unit28

Wwus43 kmpx 030938
wswmpx

urgent - winter weather message
national weather service twin cities/chanhassen mn
338 am cst sat jan 3 2015

...snow and blowing snow for southern minnesota with another
blast of arctic air and dangerously cold wind chills...

.an arctic front will move from west to east across southern
mn this afternoon through tonight and will be accompanied
by a band of snow that will produce 1-3 inches of snowfall tonight in
extreme southern mn through west central wisconsin. Strong
northwest winds will quickly develop behind the front tonight and
combined with falling snow will cause visibility
restrictions...especially in extreme southern mn. Temperatures
will plummet overnight across western mn and combined with strong
winds will create dangerously cold wind chill values.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

RAP doesn't show much.....








3 hour total at 11 tonight.


----------



## Bill1090

Looks like Jim & Bano get all the fun. http://www.crh.noaa.gov/wxstory.php?site=arx


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You guys will be happy to know GFS is setting up another storm next Sunday night into Monday.


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;1916880 said:


> Looks like Jim & Bano get all the fun. http://www.crh.noaa.gov/wxstory.php?site=arx


Hoping it slides whatever direction to only give me 3" total.....


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1916881 said:


> You guys will be happy to know GFS is setting up another storm next Sunday night into Monday.


I cannot remember, but i think someone out there was saying something about winter being over.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm hoping Accu is right about tonight, GFS on the meteo is right about Monday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1916883 said:


> I cannot remember, but i think someone out there was saying something about winter being over.......


Wasn't me........


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1916886 said:


> I'm hoping Accu is right about tonight, GFS on the meteo is right about Monday.


Wayne's tonight


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1916869 said:


> I will make sure he crashes


That's a Waverly thing.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1916876 said:


> RAP doesn't show much.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 hour total at 11 tonight.


Bummer.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1916892 said:


> Wayne's tonight


I don't know anyone named Wayne.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1916886 said:


> I'm hoping Accu is right about tonight, GFS on the meteo is right about Monday.


Geez you are no fun


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1916908 said:


> Geez you are no fun


Give me a day or two to recoup.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Are we concerned about the tail of the snow going across the border and combining with the snow in IA as the models suggest?

Or are we concerned with the snow in SD?

Or is the snow in SD going to fill in and combine the other two areas?

Cause whichever way we are concerned, as of right now, there are dramatic differences


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1916911 said:


> Are we concerned about the tail of the snow going across the border and combining with the snow in IA as the models suggest?
> 
> Or are we concerned with the snow in SD?
> 
> Or is the snow in SD going to fill in and combine the other two areas?
> 
> Cause whichever way we are concerned, as of right now, there are dramatic differences


I'm concerned with getting more than 4 inch In snow in 2 days.....lol


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1916896 said:


> I don't know anyone named Wayne.


Asian forecast said so

Snowyouhow website 
from dr knowax


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Holy CRAP!!! WTF is the RAP doing on the meteogram?!?!?!?


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1916911 said:


> Are we concerned about the tail of the snow going across the border and combining with the snow in IA as the models suggest?
> 
> Or are we concerned with the snow in SD?
> 
> Or is the snow in SD going to fill in and combine the other two areas?
> 
> Cause whichever way we are concerned, as of right now, there are dramatic differences


Concerns with

nw winds later


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1916922 said:


> Holy CRAP!!! WTF is the RAP doing on the meteogram?!?!?!?


Ummm..........


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1916869 said:


> I will make sure he crashes


Didn't hit a cone. How about you?


----------



## unit28

Two shortwaves attm

One is in panhandle attm

when the eind chages direction later is what i watch


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I suppose I'd better drag my butt outta bed and start filling stuff up.


----------



## CityGuy

Sounds like some ot tonight and again monday and Tuesday.


Bring on the big snow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I knew we would be watching the radar all day.  What's it going to do????????????


----------



## SSS Inc.

New GFS looks good for me tonight.  nice 1.5"


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1916880 said:


> Looks like Jim & Bano get all the fun. http://www.crh.noaa.gov/wxstory.php?site=arx


At least I have a shoveler, maybe an extra one. Just this damn wind and cold crap


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1916913 said:


> I'm concerned with getting more than 4 inch In snow in 2 days.....lol


Could be double that, then add high winds = everyone crabby from lugging blowers and the 6 ft drifts.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1916961 said:


> I knew we would be watching the radar all day.  What's it going to do????????????


The future casts on the locals is totally different than last night. Last night they had the snow back building from the east. For us down here anyway and the north band producing nothing. Now today everything we're suppose to get is from the north band.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1916911 said:


> Are we concerned about the tail of the snow going across the border and combining with the snow in IA as the models suggest?
> 
> Or are we concerned with the snow in SD?
> 
> Or is the snow in SD going to fill in and combine the other two areas?
> 
> Cause whichever way we are concerned, as of right now, there are dramatic differences


I'm not an elite weather mind... not sure what to tell ya...


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1916979 said:


> I'm not an elite weather mind... not sure what to tell ya...


I assume its gotta fill in or start going west. Looking at radar now the north stuff wont hit the cities and the stuff in SD seems to be following I-90 but I not much of an elite player either


----------



## unit28

With the dry air
Itll have to pick up some moisture from somewhere


----------



## Ranger620

unit28;1916988 said:


> With the dry air
> Itll have to pick up some moisture from somewhere


Everyone grab a garden hose and a sprinkler???


----------



## unit28

Ranger620;1916991 said:


> Everyone grab a garden hose and a sprinkler???


Hmmmmmmm?.........¿


----------



## mn-bob

:laughing:


Ranger620;1916991 said:


> Everyone grab a garden hose and a sprinkler???


Now that's Funny right there .!!!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

I can help out where needed on this first wave...FWIW. 
Still not sure we will see any. At this time.


----------



## starspangled6.0

SSS Inc.;1916966 said:


> New GFS looks good for me tonight.  nice 1.5"


We're coming, we're coming!

I believe this is the 3rd consecutive birthday that I'll be plowing on.


----------



## qualitycut

RAP is at 1 on meteo now


----------



## starspangled6.0

qualitycut;1917013 said:


> RAP is at 1 on meteo now


We're not coming, we're not coming!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1917013 said:


> RAP is at 1 on meteo now


Now the NAM is 3" for tonight.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1917019 said:


> Now the NAM is 3" for tonight.


How are you feeling?


----------



## starspangled6.0

Can't handle all this back and forth...


----------



## qualitycut

starspangled6.0;1917024 said:


> Can't handle all this back and forth...


O come on its good for the heart


----------



## starspangled6.0

I shall be in the fetal position until 8 or 9 tonight; wake me when it starts snowing.


----------



## qualitycut

starspangled6.0;1917031 said:


> I shall be in the fetal position until 8 or 9 tonight; wake me if it starts snowing.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## starspangled6.0

Brutal, man :crying::crying::crying:


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1916893 said:


> That's a Waverly thing.


I didn't hit cafe


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1916961 said:


> I knew we would be watching the radar all day.  What's it going to do????????????


You tell us.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1917039 said:


> I didn't hit cafe


Not what I heard.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1916991 said:


> Everyone grab a garden hose and a sprinkler???


Yeah baby!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

starspangled6.0;1917031 said:


> I shall be in the fetal position until 8 or 9 tonight; wake me when it starts snowing.


This will be me.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1917045 said:


> Not what I heard.


Here we go....


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1917047 said:


> This will be me.


One word .... "Mucinex"
It works...!


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1917045 said:


> Not what I heard.


I can tell you that old GMC doesn't turn worth a cafe.


----------



## cbservicesllc

It'd be nice to get at least 1.5... At least it should be over pretty early


----------



## TKLAWN

NWS not working..... Must have exploded!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1917061 said:


> NWS not working..... Must have exploded!


I think they are updating forecasts. My local has dropped from 1-2, to around an inch. St. Anthony is around an inch, but **** Rapids was 1-2.

If I check the hourly, it starts me out at last Saturday, the 27th.


----------



## starspangled6.0

Nws has us at 1-2", accu is stuck at 0.39", but the wc just put us back to 1-3". Given the cold temps, I imagine no one will complain if we put everything on a 1" trigger.


----------



## qualitycut

Headed home, not going to snow


----------



## starspangled6.0

qualitycut;1917078 said:


> Headed home, not going to snow


Stop that.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1917078 said:


> Headed home, not going to snow


How the heck is a guy supposed to try out his new truck with you doing something like that... I'm still at 1.4 on the hourly


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1917078 said:


> Headed home, not going to snow


Told you to stay put.


----------



## qualitycut

RAPS down to about half inch


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1917087 said:


> How the heck is a guy supposed to try out his new truck with you doing something like that... I'm still at 1.4 on the hourly


Just delaying your first dent for you.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1917098 said:


> Just delaying your first dent for you.


:laughing: ...........nice guy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm up to 1.5" on the hourly now.


----------



## starspangled6.0

Windchill advisory just issued. Does that mean we have to stay inside until February?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1917108 said:


> I'm up to 1.5" on the hourly now.


Same.......


----------



## Bill1090

People must be bored. Customers are calling wondering why I didn't plow the 1" we got. All are 2" triggers.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1917078 said:


> Headed home, not going to snow


I like your optimism


----------



## albhb3

Bill1090;1917117 said:


> People must be bored. Customers are calling wondering why I didn't plow the 1" we got. All are 2" triggers.


and how many huffed and puffed after that


----------



## albhb3

starspangled6.0;1917109 said:


> Windchill advisory just issued. Does that mean we have to stay inside until February?


I wouldnt chance it if I were you


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like our line is starting to develop on the Midwest radar.

From Brainerd to Morris to the Corn Palace.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;1917117 said:


> People must be bored. Customers are calling wondering why I didn't plow the 1" we got. All are 2" triggers.


Because when we dont get snow and when we do they are smaller snows they think its 6 inches


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1917098 said:


> Just delaying your first dent for you.


Ouch... haha... good point


----------



## starspangled6.0

So since the wild won last night, I'm guessing Monday is a bust, since we're getting snow tonight. Or maybe it won't snow either way? Hmmmmm...


----------



## qualitycut

Didnt even see novaks map from last night


----------



## qualitycut

Hes even learning plow slang


https://m.facebook.com/comment/replies/?ctoken=731547843596909_731602533591440&ft_ent_identifier=731547843596909&gfid=AQC5Rt_Vdr-wUWAp


----------



## Polarismalibu

Wow that snow came threw this morning fishing picked way up!


----------



## Doughboy12

Bano,
No need to plow your Green Mill I see. CLOSED.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1917097 said:


> RAPS down to about half inch


And its back up to 1.2" payup


----------



## unit28

At least we know where the moisture will come from. ....#les


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1917151 said:


> Hes even learning plow slang
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/comment/replies/?ctoken=731547843596909_731602533591440&ft_ent_identifier=731547843596909&gfid=AQC5Rt_Vdr-wUWAp


Link is broken when I copy/paste... where is it?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm trying to figure out why NWS has 4-5" all over the place when the models I see show 2" for Monday.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1917180 said:


> At least we know where the moisture will come from. ....#les


Hmmm... look at that...


----------



## Doughboy12

Deck thermometer is saying 36. South facing.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1917187 said:


> I'm trying to figure out why NWS has 4-5" all over the place when the models I see show 2" for Monday.


25:1 ratios??. Nam would be about 5". GFS for days had us in the 5-6" range. Just moved it a little south but its coming back. GEM showed similar to the nam but has now shifted south. Euro shows about 4" here and 6'+ to the south at those ratios.


----------



## qualitycut

So where is are snow coming from? The north band and south band connecting?


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1917186 said:


> Link is broken when I copy/paste... where is it?


Novak talking to a plow guy saying be close on your 2 inch trigger


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1917201 said:


> So where is are snow coming from? The north band and south band connecting?


Yeah 
most is from a short wave tx panhandle

http://weather.gc.ca/satellite/anim...070x_m_..................jpg&nbimages=1&clf=1


----------



## SSS Inc.

Lwnmwr, I'm sure you read this alread but from this mornings discussion about Monday I found this interesting.

THE VERY COLD AIR IN PLACE WILL BE FOUND THRU A FAIRLY
DEEP LAYER OFF THE SFC...WHICH WOULD PROMOTE LARGER FLAKE SIZE
ALONG WITH LESSER PACKING...LEADING TO HIGHER SNOWFALL
ACCUMULATIONS. 

So maybe we will see really fluffy bigger flakes which would be a little different when its 5º out. Usually we get the tiny flakes when its that cold.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1917205 said:


> Lwnmwr, I'm sure you read this alread but from this mornings discussion about Monday I found this interesting.
> 
> THE VERY COLD AIR IN PLACE WILL BE FOUND THRU A FAIRLY
> DEEP LAYER OFF THE SFC...WHICH WOULD PROMOTE LARGER FLAKE SIZE
> ALONG WITH LESSER PACKING...LEADING TO HIGHER SNOWFALL
> ACCUMULATIONS.
> 
> So maybe we will see really fluffy bigger flakes which would be a little different when its 5º out. Usually we get the tiny flakes when its that cold.


That's got to be it....but even at a 25:1 ratio the meteo models show 3".

Just a 3" snow from midnight to 6 am is much different for us than a 6" snow. And yes, I realize that goes without saying, but it even comes in to how many sub's do you call in??


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;1917192 said:


> Deck thermometer is saying 36. South facing.


34, west facing here... warmer than I thought...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Finally crawled out of bed, ate a Jack's pizza and looked to our thermometer.....38°F???

Ummmm...wasn't it supposed to be like 20 today?

I'll freely admit I didn't see the weather last night or this morning, just what is online.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1917206 said:


> That's got to be it....but even at a 25:1 ratio the meteo models show 3".
> 
> Just a 3" snow from midnight to 6 am is much different for us than a 6" snow. And yes, I realize that goes without saying, but it even comes in to how many sub's do you call in??


This is true... if it's all super fluff it should be easy though


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1917212 said:


> This is true... if it's all super fluff it should be easy though


It'll be an easy push, but on the large lots it sucks a bit, you can't get a lot of speed up, the snow just flies around everywhere, even with deflectors on.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1917211 said:


> Finally crawled out of bed, ate a Jack's pizza and looked to our thermometer.....38°F???
> 
> Ummmm...wasn't it supposed to be like 20 today?
> 
> I'll freely admit I didn't see the weather last night or this morning, just what is online.


Maybe by you. We were suppose to be 30 but its 32 here.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1917214 said:


> It'll be an easy push, but on the large lots it sucks a bit, you can't get a lot of speed up, the snow just flies around everywhere, even with deflectors on.


Wonder how a wide out would do? Light snow and winds suck donkey do doo


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;1917129 said:


> Because when we dont get snow and when we do they are smaller snows they think its 6 inches


Pretty much.


----------



## unit28

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...SUNDAY THROUGH FRIDAY

A POTENTIAL QUICK HITTING WINTER STORM COULD BRING A PERIOD OF
MODERATE OR HEAVY SNOW ACROSS WESTERN MINNESOTA BEGINNING MONDAY
AFTERNOON...SPREADING EAST THROUGH SOUTHERN MINNESOTA BY MONDAY
EVENING. SEVERAL INCHES ARE POSSIBLE BEFORE SNOW TAPERS OFF



Same same....
MONDAY NIGHT.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This thing is taking FOREVER to develop on the Midwest radar. I thought 3-4 hours ago it was starting, but nothing is there.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1917220 said:


> This thing is taking FOREVER to develop on the Midwest radar. I thought 3-4 hours ago it was starting, but nothing is there.


I think you are out of it already...?
Looks like it dried right up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1917225 said:


> I think you are out of it already...?


No, it's supposed to tilt, meaning the snow up by Duluth will start to turn, then connect with the snow in SD.

Or at least that's what the Forecast Discussion implies and the models show.


----------



## Camden

unit28;1917219 said:


> .DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...SUNDAY THROUGH FRIDAY
> 
> A POTENTIAL QUICK HITTING WINTER STORM COULD BRING A PERIOD OF
> MODERATE OR HEAVY SNOW ACROSS WESTERN MINNESOTA BEGINNING MONDAY
> AFTERNOON...SPREADING EAST THROUGH SOUTHERN MINNESOTA BY MONDAY
> EVENING. SEVERAL INCHES ARE POSSIBLE BEFORE SNOW TAPERS OFF
> 
> Same same....
> MONDAY NIGHT.


This would be the ideal scenario for me. I'd be able to get everything cleaned up before I head out of town.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1917230 said:


> This would be the ideal scenario for me. I'd be able to get everything cleaned up before I head out of town.


Yeah, it sounds like it'll move through fast enough you could be out of the snow by 2-3 am.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1917232 said:


> Yeah, it sounds like it'll move through fast enough you could be out of the snow by 2-3 am.


The front is already through / across 35. 
Gonna have to do some fancy spinning for it to get back here.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1917214 said:


> It'll be an easy push, but on the large lots it sucks a bit, you can't get a lot of speed up, the snow just flies around everywhere, even with deflectors on.


Yeah good point


----------



## Doughboy12

One more truck through the ice. Otter Tail. 
Blamed on pressure ridge.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1917244 said:


> One more truck through the ice. Otter Tail.
> Blamed on pressure ridge.


My cabin is by that lake. It's gets a ton of ridges real easy to make a mistake there


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1917246 said:


> My cabin is by that lake. It's gets a ton of ridges real easy to make a mistake there


Well it is big enough. Said the truck was sitting on a lower ice sheet and they were on the roof. The truck was in water.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1917211 said:


> Finally crawled out of bed, ate a Jack's pizza and looked to our thermometer.....38°F???
> 
> Ummmm...wasn't it supposed to be like 20 today?
> 
> I'll freely admit I didn't see the weather last night or this morning, just what is online.


My truck showed 28 on my away home from hockey


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

People must be POUNDING the NWS site. That thing is running slower than slow.

I've been dropped to "less than an inch" now for tonight. The hourly is almost impossible to pull up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Finally got the hourly up, I'm down to .6" now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1917235 said:


> The front is already through / across 35.
> Gonna have to do some fancy spinning for it to get back here.


Waiting for that "tip" by Watertown SD/Willmar to slide past. Drawing a line from there to Duluth, that's what the models show filling in.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1917265 said:


> Finally got the hourly up, I'm down to .6" now.


Im at 1-3 and 1.9 on hourly


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1917269 said:


> Im at 1-3 and 1.9 on hourly


I went down in the last hour. I was less than half and around an inch with 1.4 on the hourly now i'm at less than half less than half with .6 on my hourly. See wild won last night. They win tonight no snow on monday.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1917265 said:


> Finally got the hourly up, I'm down to .6" now.


Same here


----------



## qualitycut

Well why is mine so high yet?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/displayMod.php?var=ruc_sfc_prcp&loop=loopall&hours=

RAP shows it developing once it's 1/2 way through the metro.

Also shows it not developing until midnight, roughly.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Down to less than half and less than half.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Down to 2-4" Monday.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;1917296 said:


> Down to less than half and less than half.....


Was that...now up to 1-2"....wtf.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;1917297 said:


> Down to 2-4" Monday.


Same...was 3-5"


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1917283 said:


> http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/displayMod.php?var=ruc_sfc_prcp&loop=loopall&hours=
> 
> RAP shows it developing once it's 1/2 way through the metro.
> 
> Also shows it not developing until midnight, roughly.


I guess its a waiting game.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1917283 said:


> http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/displayMod.php?var=ruc_sfc_prcp&loop=loopall&hours=
> 
> RAP shows it developing once it's 1/2 way through the metro.
> 
> Also shows it not developing until midnight, roughly.


Look at the weather moving through New England...no thank you!


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1917298 said:


> Was that...now up to 1-2"....wtf.


For Crystal? How are you at 1-2 when I'm at less than 1???


----------



## unit28

St paul should get more than minni


Tilts late.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1917296 said:


> Down to less than half and less than half.....


Not at Shakopee you aren't.


----------



## unit28

Looks like the heavier snow band will set up just east of the
airport this evening...

But we have high confidence in a 2 to 4
hour period of light snow this evening at the airport...with a
dusting up to about 1" of accumulation.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm at 1-3 for Monday night now, down from the previous 3-5".


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1917056 said:


> I can tell you that old GMC doesn't turn worth a cafe.


Same with our rescue.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1916881 said:


> You guys will be happy to know GFS is setting up another storm next Sunday night into Monday.


For our area or what?


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1917309 said:


> Looks like the heavier snow band will set up just east of the
> airport this evening...
> 
> But we have high confidence in a 2 to 4
> hour period of light snow this evening at the airport...with a
> dusting up to about 1" of accumulation.


Boy... sounds bad for me...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1917316 said:


> Boy... sounds bad for me...


No no no....all good. Keep the truck shiny. Remember a year or two ago I took out the bumper on a new truck at 200 miles???


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1917304 said:


> For Crystal? How are you at 1-2 when I'm at less than 1???


Yep, Crystal and not a clue....sitting at 1.5" on the hourly.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1917316 said:


> Boy... sounds bad for me...


This............


----------



## NorthernProServ

Agreed!.......


----------



## CityGuy

I have a gut feeling tonight is a bust.


----------



## unit28

We're out.....,,


----------



## CityGuy

Nws has me at half this afternoon and half tonight.


----------



## CityGuy

1 inch Monday and 2 to 4 Monday night.


----------



## unit28

Wind shear attm
Could still fill in


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It looks like it'll expand up from the stuff in SD. After like 9 pm tonight.

Definitely more of a S/SE metro snow.


----------



## unit28

Keep an eye on KS.........


----------



## TKLAWN

Snow roulette?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1917318 said:


> No no no....all good. Keep the truck shiny. Remember a year or two ago I took out the bumper on a new truck at 200 miles???


I'm already at 350 so I have you beat at least  Plus I gotta pay for this thing!


----------



## unit28

Falls out of sdak rapidly 
NandS stream meets in KS

http://www.ametsoc.org/amsedu/dstreme/images/smrad_sum_loop.gif

Shearing attm itll jump up from neb
Just need some les to join


----------



## unit28

Lets go......,


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1917327 said:


> We're out.....,,


Noooooo....!


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1917327 said:


> We're out.....,,


Whos we? ??


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1917343 said:


> Falls out of sdak rapidly
> NandS stream meets in KS
> 
> http://www.ametsoc.org/amsedu/dstreme/images/smrad_sum_loop.gif
> 
> Shearing attm itll jump up from neb
> Just need some les to join


Hmm... let's hope!


----------



## NorthernProServ

Winter storm watch posted south of metro for Monday/ Monday night.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1917357 said:


> Hmm... let's hope!


Pretty sure you can give up hope. More Bano, quality, Bill, MAYBE SSS.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Pretty sure unit sees the snow in Kansas / Neb rotating around and filling in to the NE, with the moisture that'll be close to the UP.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Here we go.... Souix Falls moisture starting to head this way.

Time to radar watch.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1917363 said:


> Pretty sure you can give up hope. More Bano, quality, Bill, MAYBE SSS.


Listen here Lwnmwrman... It ain't over till the fat lady sings! payup


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1917363 said:


> Pretty sure you can give up hope. More Bano, quality, Bill, MAYBE SSS.


RAP is up to 4


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1917370 said:


> RAP is up to 4


2.8". Turn your ratio down for this snow. Not as cold as it will be Monday when we get the crazy ratios.


----------



## unit28

Coming from neb imo here..,,,,,

http://www.spc.ncep.noaa.gov/exper/mesoanalysis/new/viewsector.php?sector=19&parm=effh


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If we get enough, you all owe me lunch. I've made it from my bed to the couch.

Got 5 trucks and 2 tractors to fill. Need to put windshield wipers on my '06. I have zero salt. My plow is off of my truck.

I'm not doing anything until it's time to go.


----------



## unit28

Shearing behind it dramatically
Look at the nwindflow


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1917262 said:


> People must be POUNDING the NWS site. That thing is running slower than slow.
> 
> I've been dropped to "less than an inch" now for tonight. The hourly is almost impossible to pull up.


I up from 1" to 1-2"



LwnmwrMan22;1917363 said:


> Pretty sure you can give up hope. More Bano, quality, Bill, MAYBE SSS.


You got it. I'm headed out at 2:30. Thumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

Wind picked up here.

No snow.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1917377 said:


> I up from 1" to 1-2"
> 
> You got it. I'm headed out at 2:30. Thumbs Up


For a late night snack?


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1917376 said:


> Shearing behind it dramatically
> Look at the nwindflow


Whats that going to cause?


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1917381 said:


> For a late night snack?


For plowing silly.


----------



## qualitycut

Nws on mondays snow 


THE SOUNDING WILL LIKELY BE TOO COLD TO SUPPORT DENDRITES AND THE NEEDLES THAT WOULD RESULT WOULD NOT COME CLOSE TO YIELDING THE 20 OR 25:1 RATIOS. COULD BE CLOSER TO 10:1. WITH DRIER CONDITIONS ALSO IN PLACE THERE...IT WOULD BE A DOUBLE NEGATIVE. SO...A TIGHT GRADIENT IS LIKELY ON THE NORTHERN EDGE.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1917390 said:


> Nws on mondays snow
> 
> THE SOUNDING WILL LIKELY BE TOO COLD TO SUPPORT DENDRITES AND THE NEEDLES THAT WOULD RESULT WOULD NOT COME CLOSE TO YIELDING THE 20 OR 25:1 RATIOS. COULD BE CLOSER TO 10:1. WITH DRIER CONDITIONS ALSO IN PLACE THERE...IT WOULD BE A DOUBLE NEGATIVE. SO...A TIGHT GRADIENT IS LIKELY ON THE NORTHERN EDGE.


So what SSS said earlier when he said it's usually too cold for the big huge flakes.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1917393 said:


> So what SSS said earlier when he said it's usually too cold for the big huge flakes.


Darn Right!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Now I'm at about one inch...


----------



## qualitycut

So about what time should we know whats going to happen?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Wcco radio says nothing of accumulation tonight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Flurries here now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1917407 said:


> So about what time should we know whats going to happen?


Should know by 8:19 P.M.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I got channel 4. Who's going to take 5, 9 and 11?


----------



## SSS Inc.

5....................


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

11 is on.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

4 showed .7" at the airport. 1.3" @ Red Wing, north metro a coating at best.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Still waiting on 5 .......Currently 28º..............-6 in Roseau


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Lauren looks better with longer hair and a couple extra pounds from the baby.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

9 is on now...watching....waiting....


----------



## SSS Inc.

1-3 overnight.......1-2 more likely. (than 1-3 that is) 


.7" Minneapolis on the map ????????? No time to update map I guess.


----------



## banonea

Got all repairs done, trucks are fueled up, got a spare line to replace the one that blew last storm, all guys have checked in........let it come.


----------



## CityGuy

My gut still says it's a bust for tonight.

Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## SSS Inc.

A little bit of flurrie action. Really channel 9 guy?????


----------



## Polarismalibu

It's cafeing cold


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Frazier says flurries tonight, the snow fell apart.

Says 3" total from now through Tuesday for Minneapolis, 2" total for both storms for north metro.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1917425 said:


> A little bit of flurrie action. Really channel 9 guy?????


Gonna have to really pick up on the radar to be much of anything else.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1917426 said:


> It's cafeing cold


Northern MN shut down the ski slopes.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1917429 said:


> Gonna have to really pick up on the radar to be much of anything else.


Have to give it some time. It should start to fill in right on top of us or just east I guess. Models all showed it sometime from now and 8 or so. If you see snow just to our east and nothing here its over.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1917432 said:


> Have to give it some time. It should start to fill in right on top of us or just east I guess. Models all showed it sometime from now and 8 or so. If you see snow just to our east and nothing here its over.


For you.... Quality might still get some.

Edit.... I can only hope skorum is plowing his butt off on the other side of the St. Croix.

Speaking of skorum, he bought the new plow, then bailed. You'd think a guy off school for 2-3 weeks would check in once in a while.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's certainly TRYING to fill in.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Actually the radar looks a lot like the nam right now. See if it fills in and plants itself in one spot for a while or if it just scoots east.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1917433 said:


> For you.... Quality might still get some.
> 
> Edit.... I can only hope skorum is plowing his butt off on the other side of the St. Croix.
> 
> Speaking of skorum, he bought the new plow, then bailed. You'd think a guy off school for 2-3 weeks would check in once in a while.


Im only about 7 miles from sss


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1917434 said:


> It's certainly TRYING to fill in.


A couple flakes here now. Kind of headed right towards me.


----------



## unit28

No les so we get nothing
Models wrong
Especially gfs
......¿


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1917412 said:


> I got channel 4. Who's going to take 5, 9 and 11?


Barely missed 11


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1917431 said:


> Northern MN shut down the ski slopes.


That's good! Just went to check the tip ups didn't relize how cold it got. Shoulda put the jacket on


----------



## qualitycut

If that band goes by am i good


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1917433 said:


> For you.... Quality might still get some.
> 
> Edit.... I can only hope skorum is plowing his butt off on the other side of the St. Croix.
> 
> Speaking of skorum, he bought the new plow, then bailed. You'd think a guy off school for 2-3 weeks would check in once in a while.


Picturegate.. He's letting that blow over. I'm sure he's watching us!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I don't think Blotz and Scullen get along on the 9. They go to break and the two look away from each other the whole time.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1917443 said:


> If that band goes by am i good


Yes.............But it will be a while.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

There are the greens. There's where your 1.5" will be....IF it stops.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1917443 said:


> If that band goes by am i good


We are RIGHT on the west edge.


----------



## TKLAWN

I saw 13-14 flakes and now it's windy as hell. 

Cold and windy pretty sure the front passed me.



Norv! oh wait, Go Cards!


----------



## unit28

http://www.ametsoc.org/amsedu/dstreme/images/smrad_sum_loop.gif

You'll be good if the KS shortwave stays spinning
The trough of moisture coming in hot


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1917451 said:


> We are RIGHT on the west edge.


Son of a... that needs to come my way!


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1917451 said:


> We are RIGHT on the west edge.


Below cities?


----------



## qualitycut

Ummm. Ch9 said nothing on snow


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Monday
Snow likely, mainly after 3pm. Increasing clouds and cold, with a high near 2. Wind chill values as low as -34. West wind around 10 mph becoming south in the afternoon. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible. 

Monday Night
Snow, mainly before midnight. The snow could be heavy at times. Low around -3. South southeast wind 5 to 10 mph becoming north after midnight. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 3 to 7 inches possible.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1917464 said:


> Ummm. Ch9 said nothing on snow


Nobody but us care about an inch or two on a Saturday night. Headline is the cold.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1917466 said:


> Nobody but us care about an inch or two on a Saturday night. Headline is the cold.


This...... And even more so when it's not 2".


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light snow. 

Tiny flakes.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1917465 said:


> Monday
> Snow likely, mainly after 3pm. Increasing clouds and cold, with a high near 2. Wind chill values as low as -34. West wind around 10 mph becoming south in the afternoon. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible.
> 
> Monday Night
> Snow, mainly before midnight. The snow could be heavy at times. Low around -3. South southeast wind 5 to 10 mph becoming north after midnight. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 3 to 7 inches possible.


Better you guys than the north side this year.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1917466 said:


> Nobody but us care about an inch or two on a Saturday night. Headline is the cold.


I know, we were all just saying that.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1917433 said:


> For you.... Quality might still get some.
> 
> Edit.... I can only hope skorum is plowing his butt off on the other side of the St. Croix.
> 
> Speaking of skorum, he bought the new plow, then bailed. You'd think a guy off school for 2-3 weeks would check in once in a while.


I feel busier now than when actually in school. Not with plowing pf course. At school I can sit on here on my computer while I'm in the library or in class, but now I've got friends and stuff back in town keeps me much busier


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1917464 said:


> Ummm. Ch9 said nothing on snow


 its gonna get going

Maybe..,...../


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1917451 said:


> We are RIGHT on the west edge.


I was up in your neck of the woods today at a hockey game, our high school in town was playing Chisago Lakes.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Getting windy.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1917474 said:


> Getting windy.


I'm waiting for the wind to push the wheel house across the lake. It's insane here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1917471 said:


> I feel busier now than when actually in school. Not with plowing pf course. At school I can sit on here on my computer while I'm in the library or in class, but now I've got friends and stuff back in town keeps me much busier


You mean you're spending more time chasing Cougars at the Smiling Moose?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1917473 said:


> I was up in your neck of the woods today at a hockey game, our high school in town was playing Chisago Lakes.


Spose you told everyone you know right where to go, huh?


----------



## TKLAWN

skorum03;1917471 said:


> I feel busier now than when actually in school. Not with plowing pf course. At school I can sit on here on my computer while I'm in the library or in class, but now I've got friends and stuff back in town keeps me much busier


And ring kinda crapped on your parade, just sayin'.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1917465 said:


> Monday
> Snow likely, mainly after 3pm. Increasing clouds and cold, with a high near 2. Wind chill values as low as -34. West wind around 10 mph becoming south in the afternoon. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible.
> 
> Monday Night
> Snow, mainly before midnight. The snow could be heavy at times. Low around -3. South southeast wind 5 to 10 mph becoming north after midnight. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 3 to 7 inches possible.


Wow, at least its mainly before midnight


----------



## Bill1090

Well I'm at 2-4" Monday night with a storm watch just to the south. Of course that's when I start my EMT class. Guaranteed to get dumped on.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

is it me or are these way behind? seems to start and end way later than current conditions?

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/displayMod.php?var=gfs_sfc_prcp&loop=loopall&hours=hr192


----------



## skorum03

skorum03;1917473 said:


> I was up in your neck of the woods today at a hockey game, our high school in town was playing Chisago Lakes.


We went down there on New Years. Had a good time besides it being way too busy. Other than that, haven't spent too much time there lately. My brother works there though, so there is some incentive to going.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1917481 said:


> Wow, at least its mainly before midnight


hope it stays that way too. I should have a shoveler or 2 for a few hours as well. but the way this winter is going it'll shoot north and i'll get 3-4" and you guys get dumped on. who knows


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1917479 said:


> Spose you told everyone you know right where to go, huh?


I knew exactly where I was, looked a little different last time I was there though with the 16" of snow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snow line looks like it's going to start to tilt... Meaning instead of a NE to SW line from the cities to Souix Falls, going to start to shift to line up with 35.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

also got word a kid I knew growing up passed away on the 1st. seems to a lot of people dying at a young age


----------



## skorum03

TKLAWN;1917480 said:


> And ring kinda crapped on your parade, just sayin'.


I wouldn't disagree


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1917477 said:


> I'm waiting for the wind to push the wheel house across the lake. It's insane here


Where are you at?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1917492 said:


> also got word a kid I knew growing up passed away on the 1st. seems to a lot of people dying at a young age


Agreed....


----------



## SSS Inc.

The dusting that has fallen has all blown to the north side of my rink!


----------



## djagusch

At 9pm am a Supercross season starts on fox sports 1 for any that interested.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

0.6 for me tonight and 3.8 for Monday's fun! Looks like I could start at 12 midnight and be mostly done by 8am or so for Mondays snow.

25 degrees and windy here. I might hook up the plow so my hands don't get too cold doing it when the deep freeze hits.


----------



## qualitycut

Going to have to snow for about 10 hrs to get 2 inches of this


----------



## unit28

Good band lecenter.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1917514 said:


> Good band lecenter.....


What kind of music do they play?


----------



## SSS Inc.

NWS updated the weather story. Sticking with 1-2" for me.


----------



## qualitycut

Been snowing hard here for 25 minutes or so and there is just a coating its all blowing off everything


----------



## OC&D

I've got a coating here; screwed up my nice dry walks!


----------



## OC&D

The Wild start at 7, hopefully they can put up another W.


----------



## Ranger620

I dont even have flurries up here in corcoran any more. windy though. Got some big bales of hay dropped off and had to tarp them. 40 x 60 tarp in this wind. How much fun did this guy have. We'll see if its still there in the morning.


----------



## qualitycut

Im right in the middle of the green band.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1917494 said:


> Where are you at?


Few miles south of leach. Windy as can be


----------



## Ranger620

OC&D;1917528 said:


> The Wild start at 7, hopefully they can put up another W.


Well they won last night and looks like the snow is not gonna make it here so win tonight and no snow monday


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1917519 said:


> NWS updated the weather story. Sticking with 1-2" for me.


FWIW, every model on the meteogram is over NWS forecast.


----------



## qualitycut

Sss how much you got?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1917539 said:


> FWIW, every model on the meteogram is over NWS forecast.


They must be thinking bigger flakes, it was coming down hars here but the flakes were about the size of needle points.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm down to .4" for tonight, 1.3" for Monday night.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1917469 said:


> Better you guys than the north side this year.


I beg to differ.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1917545 said:


> Sss how much you got?


with the creek effect he must have 2-3 hockey pucks


----------



## PremierL&L

SSS Inc.;1917516 said:


> What kind of music do they play?


Aaaaalways


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1917552 said:


> with the creek effect he must have 2-3 hockey pucks


He must be out sorting the pucks for different vantage points after skating..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm gonna roll off the couch. Gotta get out of the house. 

Gonna take the youngest for a ride towards the cities, maybe get some 5 Guys.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1917549 said:


> I'm down to .4" for tonight, 1.3" for Monday night.


Thats where i am at too but i am 3" for monday. Thinking were safe for tonight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

FWIW, I barely have flakes here.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1917557 said:


> He must be out sorting the pucks for different vantage points after skating..


Already did that. Went out in t-shirt with the garbage and all the dang pucks melted and froze today almost froze to death. They are all aligned now and we have 1/8 of a hockey puck. Drifting is prevalent in the NE corner.


----------



## qualitycut

Im going to need 4 inches in order to plow everything is blown free after the firsr coating stuck


----------



## BossPlow614

djagusch;1917502 said:


> At 9pm am a Supercross season starts on fox sports 1 for any that interested.


That's where I'll be! On the couch & tuned in! The racing will be insane as there are about 10 or more guys that can win in the 450s. 250s will be great to watch as well.

I'm also going to the finals in Vegas in May. Cannot wait!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Oh and the flakes are some of the smallest I've seen in a while.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Noooooooooo!o!!!o!o!o!o!!!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1917566 said:


> Oh and the flakes are some of the smallest I've seen in a while.


Yea wonder if thats why models are high?


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1917569 said:


> Yea wonder if thats why models are high?


High as a giraffes ass.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1917570 said:


> High as a giraffes ass.


I was in the green for a good 40 min i would need it to snow like that for about 8 hrs


----------



## Green Grass

URGENT - BLIZZARD WARNING UNTIL 1AM SUNDAY south central MN including Mankato, Fairmont, St.James & I-90 from Blue Earth to Worthington. Does not include the Twin Cities


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I can see the lights on the bottom of the cloud deck from Gander Mountain at my house. 10 mile visibility.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1917535 said:


> Few miles south of leach. Windy as can be


Nice.......


----------



## qualitycut

So sss what you thinking?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

No discernable snow falling in Forest Lake.


----------



## djagusch

BossPlow614;1917565 said:


> That's where I'll be! On the couch & tuned in! The racing will be insane as there are about 10 or more guys that can win in the 450s. 250s will be great to watch as well.
> 
> I'm also going to the finals in Vegas in May. Cannot wait!!!!


May 2nd is a poor time to leave town with the start of the season happening. I was thinking 10hr road trip in march if the weather is right. 3 weekends in a row detroit, indy, and st louis. All with in 10hrs. 1 night hotel is all that is needed plus gas.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1917581 said:


> So sss what you thinking?


I think all of the dark blues and greens are all SE of the cities and moving east.

I'm in the light blues and there's literally nothing hitting the ground.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

What time is the race?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1917549 said:


> I'm down to .4" for tonight, 1.3" for Monday night.


Dumb amounts I hate. But what's the difference with the high winds


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NW side is slamming down on the radar. Almost to 35W in Lino.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1917559 said:


> I'm gonna roll off the couch. Gotta get out of the house.
> 
> Gonna take the youngest for a ride towards the cities, maybe get some 5 Guys.


That sounds so good right now... not a flake here by the way...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Heavy dusting here.


----------



## qualitycut

Well im on beer 3 was going to stop but i wont be plowing. At this time


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1917585 said:


> What time is the race?


9 pm fox sports 1


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drifted edges in Lino Lakes is all. Very slight drifts at that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1917592 said:


> 9 pm fox sports 1


I'll try to get back for that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ummmmm...DOT is out. Plow down. There is literally nothing on the freeway.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1917581 said:


> So sss what you thinking?


I'm on beer #3 as well. I'm calling it.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1917600 said:


> Ummmmm...DOT is out. Plow down. There is literally nothing on the freeway.


Pre plowing for Monday perhaps?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1917605 said:


> I'm on beer #3 as well. I'm calling it.


So your seeing the same thing?


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1917605 said:


> I'm on beer #3 as well. I'm calling it.


Thought you were going at 230?


----------



## CityGuy

Not a flake here. Very windy.


----------



## BossPlow614

djagusch;1917583 said:


> May 2nd is a poor time to leave town with the start of the season happening. I was thinking 10hr road trip in march if the weather is right. 3 weekends in a row detroit, indy, and st louis. All with in 10hrs. 1 night hotel is all that is needed plus gas.


We're leaving Thursday & coming back Monday morning. My employees will be able to handle things while I'm away, we'll most likely only work through Thursday that week anyway. 
The problem with March is there's a better chance for snow & you have to buy tickets otherwise they sell out & I would hate to buy tickets to then not be able to go.


----------



## unit28

Passed up firehouse subs for chick fillet

Bunch of flakes and wet roads over west side
Windy as A's


----------



## albhb3

roads covered/slick and blowin good in rosemount


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

St. Anthony is drifting. I could scrape an apartment building and not get paid for it.


----------



## Bill1090

I'm up to 6" now per NWS.

Edit: for the Monday storm.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1917622 said:


> St. Anthony is drifting. I could scrape an apartment building and not get paid for it.


Sounds like a bad idea


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1917600 said:


> Ummmmm...DOT is out. Plow down. There is literally nothing on the freeway.


They gotta get over there budget somehow


----------



## starspangled6.0

Any reports from the SW metro? Looks like it's pretty much done in St. Paul; maybe 0.25" here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gas is FREAKING $1.76 IN FRIDLEY!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1917632 said:


> Gas is FREAKING $1.76 IN FRIDLEY!!!


Gotta be a typo.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1917632 said:


> Gas is FREAKING $1.76 IN FRIDLEY!!!


Wow thats cheepThumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1917600 said:


> Ummmmm...DOT is out. Plow down. There is literally nothing on the freeway.


OT duh!.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

starspangled6.0;1917631 said:


> Any reports from the SW metro? Looks like it's pretty much done in St. Paul; maybe 0.25" here.


Coating.....


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1917635 said:


> Gotta be a typo.


$1.79 at sa in long lake according to gas buddy


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1917609 said:


> So your seeing the same thing?


Yes
Just shearing out


----------



## Ranger620

$2.89 in long lake and delano for diesel


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1917642 said:


> $2.89 in long lake and delano for diesel


Paid $2.85 in brainard last night


----------



## Bill1090

We're at $2.19 gas here.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Ranger620;1917639 said:


> $1.79 at sa in long lake according to gas buddy


$1.76 at the nutri green gas pump in long lake the other day


----------



## ryde307

BossPlow614;1917565 said:


> That's where I'll be! On the couch & tuned in! The racing will be insane as there are about 10 or more guys that can win in the 450s. 250s will be great to watch as well.
> 
> I'm also going to the finals in Vegas in May. Cannot wait!!!!


That's right around my birthday every year. I may go this year also.


----------



## starspangled6.0

SnowGuy73;1917638 said:


> Coating.....


I'm losing it... I meant the SE metro.


----------



## qualitycut

starspangled6.0;1917651 said:


> I'm losing it... I meant the SE metro.


Can see the sidewalks. Half inch tall by 3 inch wide drift against garage door. Wind was blowing straight at it also


----------



## BossPlow614

ryde307;1917650 said:


> That's right around my birthday every year. I may go this year also.


You should. It'll be a great time.


----------



## ryde307

Snow guy any chance of half inch down by you? We are supposed to plow .5 or more down there.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1917654 said:


> Can see the sidewalks. Half inch tall by 3 inch wide drift against garage door. Wind was blowing straight at it also


Yup... sounds like beer 30 to me...


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1917658 said:


> Snow guy any chance of half inch down by you? We are supposed to plow .5 or more down there.


I was in greens for an hour and im sure you could find a half inch somewhere here but lots of bare spots also.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1917654 said:


> Can see the sidewalks. Half inch tall by 3 inch wide drift against garage door. Wind was blowing straight at it also


My rink is pretty protected and I have just over 1/4". Is there such a thing as flour snow? That is the consistency of this stuff.

FIGHT!!!!

LAME!!!!


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1917637 said:


> OT duh!.....


Oh yeah !.......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1917661 said:


> I was in greens for an hour and im sure you could find a half inch somewhere here but lots of bare spots also.


I'm sure from the winds. Stuff that has fallen here is still light it looks like soap suds.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1917659 said:


> Yup... sounds like beer 30 to me...


Been that sense 11 am


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1917658 said:


> Snow guy any chance of half inch down by you? We are supposed to plow .5 or more down there.


I don't think so, I'd say more like an 1/8 maybe 1/4".


----------



## starspangled6.0

Wild are getting killed, so that means 6-12" for Monday


----------



## qualitycut

1.5 inch drift at rnd of driveway on curb driveway is black


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1917662 said:


> My rink is pretty protected and I have just over 1/4". Is there such a thing as flour snow? That is the consistency of this stuff.
> 
> FIGHT!!!!
> 
> LAME!!!!


Yea smallest flakes i have seen now some flurries with bigger flakes here.


----------



## Ranger620

starspangled6.0;1917668 said:


> Wild are getting killed, so that means 6-12" for Monday


5-0 dallas that means as it stands 5" of snow on monday add for additional goals and subtract for wild goals. SSS can make up the rules as we go I can too:laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS needs /4 under both the 1 and 2 on the 1-2" for the weather story.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Fights!!!!!!!


----------



## Ranger620

Bench clearing fight go go go


----------



## CityGuy

Good fight..........


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1917684 said:


> Fights!!!!!!!


Bickel was held while the other guy punched him in the face 3 times should be ejected


----------



## 09Daxman

Someone please tell they saw the guy on the stars start, 38, waving his hands like a little B?!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1917682 said:


> NWS needs /4 under both the 1 and 2 on the 1-2" for the weather story.


I think you're right. They really seemed to stick with the models. I think we all new this could be an easy miss though. Winds aren't blowing much yet here. Of course I should realize being a City Dweller that it won't be as bad as Rural areas.


----------



## CityGuy

Put them all in the box.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1917688 said:


> Bickel was held while the other guy punched him in the face 3 times should be ejected


I don't even think he's going to the box. What tha????


----------



## CityGuy

If I were Yeo I'd take my team down the tunnel and walk away. Show the NHL this is total BS.


----------



## 09Daxman

These refs are HORRIBLE!!! I can't believe this


----------



## CityGuy

The NHL needs to be able to review this real time and over rule on ice as needed.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1917692 said:


> I think you're right. They really seemed to stick with the models. I think we all new this could be an easy miss though. Winds aren't blowing much yet here. Of course I should realize being a City Dweller that it won't be as bad as Rural areas.


I can hear the wind here in the country but doesn't sound as bad as I thought it would be


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1917692 said:


> I think you're right. They really seemed to stick with the models. I think we all new this could be an easy miss though. Winds aren't blowing much yet here. Of course I should realize being a City Dweller that it won't be as bad as Rural areas.


So you never received an invite from the good Dr. And Pat Hammered??


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Watching the radar it looks like bano and bill won't get anything. I know its a while before it out of here


----------



## 09Daxman

But on weather related stuff, light flurry here. Got alot blowing around, some areas have no snow some have a little.


----------



## Ranger620

Down to 4" of snow on Monday hence 5-1. My new weather chart.:laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1917704 said:


> So you never received an invite from the good Dr. And Pat Hammered??


Nope, Roy pointed that out today.  I think it would be a blast to be on camera with those guys. I'm sure I could do what the Mnforecaster in California does. If I had to guess, Novak probably agrees with most of our plowsite takes on the idiots on his site but he has to stay away from guys like me that call them out once in a while. He did like one of my comments to the lady in southern MN that did surprise me.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Uh OH! The wife is on a terror taking Christmas stuff down. Apparently I was supposed to help pack the ornaments away. I don't think she is too happy and there is nowhere to hide!!!!


----------



## starspangled6.0

Ranger620;1917711 said:


> Down to 4" of snow on Monday hence 5-1. My new weather chart.:laughing:


We've finally cracked the code! But now it's 6-1, so I'll take an even 5".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Five Guys hit the spot!!!!


----------



## starspangled6.0

SSS Inc.;1917716 said:


> Uh OH! The wife is on a terror taking Christmas stuff down. Apparently I was supposed to help pack the ornaments away. I don't think she is too happy and there is nowhere to hide!!!!


There's a 4" drift on my sidewalk. $5 to come shovel it.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1917718 said:


> Five Guys hit the spot!!!!


Walking funny?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I have sleet hitting the windows


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1917718 said:


> Five Guys hit the spot!!!!


Thats one of my favorites but I always panic on what to put on my Burger when I order. Next time I'm making a list so I can just read it off.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1917722 said:


> I have sleet hitting the windows


Had that a little bit ago too.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1917716 said:


> Uh OH! The wife is on a terror taking Christmas stuff down. Apparently I was supposed to help pack the ornaments away. I don't think she is too happy and there is nowhere to hide!!!!


That's funny!! I took down the christmas stuff on Thursday and thought that the wife was going to kill me  I guess she wanted to leave it up for a bit.


----------



## SSS Inc.

starspangled6.0;1917720 said:


> There's a 4" drift on my sidewalk. $5 to come shovel it.


I might take you up on that. I'm trying to smooth it over by hauling the tree out. Even got my daughter to sweep up the needles. The problem now is she noticed I was having a Beer and it isn't snowing anymore. Telling her I spent 4 hours at the rink today didn't help.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1917725 said:


> Had that a little bit ago too.


At times it sounds like a chicken pecking on the window. Dang this weather is odd


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1917429 said:


> Gonna have to really pick up on the radar to be much of anything else.


I know it was just a feeling but....I told you so.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1917727 said:


> That's funny!! I took down the christmas stuff on Thursday and thought that the wife was going to kill me  I guess she wanted to leave it up for a bit.


See, I took it all down last year but she's convinced I wouldn't have done that this year. I was waiting until Monday when she was back at work. Maybe she senses there is a major storm coming.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1917478 said:


> You mean you're spending more time chasing Cougars at the Smiling Moose?


We use to have a smiling moose in Rochester, closed down because the owners had there hands in the cookie jar....


----------



## CityGuy

About sums it up.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1917716 said:


> Uh OH! The wife is on a terror taking Christmas stuff down. Apparently I was supposed to help pack the ornaments away. I don't think she is too happy and there is nowhere to hide!!!!


Wife had our stuff down by noon the day after Christmas while I was on a fire call... Thumbs Up


----------



## banonea

TKLAWN;1917570 said:


> High as a giraffes ass.


That's a new one.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1917733 said:


> See, I took it all down last year but she's convinced I wouldn't have done that this year. I was waiting until Monday when she was back at work. Maybe she senses there is a major storm coming.


One year ours was up until 2 days before our oldest's birthday.

He was born on Valentine's Day.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1917744 said:


> One year ours was up until 2 days before our oldest's birthday.
> 
> He was born on Valentine's Day.


I could have gone for another week or so. Valentines might have been pushing it.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1917591 said:


> Well im on beer 3 was going to stop but i wont be plowing. At this time


Went to the Urban Growler. Not bad. The ladies make some good beer. Not your grandmas Coors light there.


----------



## banonea

Wife was straighten my hair for me and decided to give me the wolverine look.......


----------



## Bill1090

It's creeping down slowly but surely.


----------



## Ranger620

15 minutes left in the game. I say pull backstrom now


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1917748 said:


> Went to the Urban Growler. Not bad. The ladies make some good beer. Not your grandmas Coors light there.


I will have to meet up to pay ya soon.


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;1917725 said:


> Had that a little bit ago too.


Was out west earlier by the benihaha restraunt 
Was doing same

Looked like slick roads


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1917744 said:


> One year ours was up until 2 days before our oldest's birthday.
> 
> He was born on Valentine's Day.


Hope to get ours down by the end of the month.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1917750 said:


> Wife was straighten my hair for me and decided to give me the wolverine look.......


Good look for ya Bano.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1917697 said:


> If I were Yeo I'd take my team down the tunnel and walk away. Show the NHL this is total BS.


I did that once... Got a two game suspension, and told I was right...  Bantams in Rochester.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1917716 said:


> Uh OH! The wife is on a terror taking Christmas stuff down. Apparently I was supposed to help pack the ornaments away. I don't think she is too happy and there is nowhere to hide!!!!


Shovel the rink...stay ahead of it.


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;1917647 said:


> We're at $2.19 gas here.


I filled up everything at $1.99 today


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1917754 said:


> I will have to meet up to pay ya soon.


Monday Lunch?


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1917750 said:


> Wife was straighten my hair for me and decided to give me the wolverine look.......


Do you have a great Grandma named Rose?


----------



## unit28

Bills place........


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1917763 said:


> Shovel the rink...stay ahead of it.


Might be a good idea.

Its clearly not my night. I had a beer in my pocket as I walked to the fridge to eat all the pepperonis and the damn thing hit a drawer handle and blew up......in my pocket.......My pants were drenched........and I have low stock. What the hell is going on around here.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1917733 said:


> See, I took it all down last year but she's convinced I wouldn't have done that this year. I was waiting until Monday when she was back at work. Maybe she senses there is a major storm coming.


No decorations to take down around here since there were none to put up in the first place. I have enough to do, I don't need to create any more work for myself!


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1917770 said:


> Bills place........


is going to get hammered on Monday night!


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1917771 said:


> Might be a good idea.
> 
> Its clearly not my night. I had a beer in my pocket as I walked to the fridge to eat all the pepperonis and the damn thing hit a drawer handle and blew up......in my pocket.......My pants were drenched........and I have low stock. What the hell is going on around here.


I can head up if you need that help...?


----------



## Bill1090

unit28;1917770 said:


> Bills place........


Plowing party?


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1917772 said:


> No decorations to take down around here since there were none to put up in the first place. I have enough to do, I don't need to create any more work for myself!


I'd say you're lucky but I like the decorations for Christmas. Its the one time of year I don't think about work for a good month unless it snows so I try to make the most of it. It feels like its all downhill from this point. Its now official my house will be a tour bus stop next year. Loaded up on commercial grade lights at Target yesterday. Thumbs Up


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1917716 said:


> Uh OH! The wife is on a terror taking Christmas stuff down. Apparently I was supposed to help pack the ornaments away. I don't think she is too happy and there is nowhere to hide!!!!


wife did all of that today while I worked on equipment........yes.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1917773 said:


> is going to get hammered on Monday night!


I think tonight....look at the radar.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The snow is coming for you bano.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1917776 said:


> I'd say you're lucky but I like the decorations for Christmas. Its the one time of year I don't think about work for a good month unless it snows so I try to make the most of it. It feels like its all downhill from this point. Its now official my house will be a tour bus stop next year. Loaded up on commercial grade light at Target yesterday. Thumbs Up


It's good you have something to aspire to. Maybe I'll hang an ornament off of one of my buck mounts next year in your honor.


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1917723 said:


> Thats one of my favorites but I always panic on what to put on my Burger when I order. Next time I'm making a list so I can just read it off.


Everything, the messier the better


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1917778 said:


> I think tonight....look at the radar.


Good point. I quit looking. Looks like the models were pretty close but off just a few miles. Just like every other storm it would be considered spot on had the whole system been in the sticks instead of slicing right through the metro.


----------



## OC&D

So Roy, you still have hope for Kuemper, or have you joined my camp of No Confidence?


----------



## Bill1090

Radar looks heavy just west of Rochester.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1917781 said:


> It's good you have something to aspire to. Maybe I'll hang an ornament off of one of my buck mounts next year in your honor.


I got my start as a kid. Corner house, 30,000 white lights, ice rink. I had non stop limos and buses as a kid. I still remember my mom agreeing to buy the first 500 lights from the old Lyndale Garden Center in Richfield. ( Where Bobby Jensen got his start).


----------



## NorthernProServ

Going to throw some salt soon


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1917780 said:


> The snow is coming for you bano.


I concur. Bano's a lock for 2-3" based on Visual Radar Accumulation Calculations (VRAC).


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1917794 said:


> I concur. Bano's a lock for 2-3" based on Visual Radar Accumulation Calculations (VRAC).


I'm a lock for 2-3 more beers!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1917793 said:


> Going to throw some salt soon


Not much to salt from what I saw until you got to WBL area.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1917780 said:


> The snow is coming for you bano.


How much tonight and when will it start. We got nothing yet....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Boy those greens sure lit up quick


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;1917803 said:


> How much tonight and when will it start. We got nothing yet....


Somewhere between 0 and a foot starting between now and May


----------



## jimslawnsnow

1/2" on half of my south facing drive and none on the other half my deck has maybe 1/2" on it


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;1917805 said:


> Somewhere between 0 and a foot starting between now and May


Richard. .......


----------



## OC&D

Man what an awful game. The Wild have become downright embarrassing.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1917805 said:


> Somewhere between 0 and a foot starting between now and May


Heck he could nearly a foot Monday night according to NWS


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1917811 said:


> Heck he could nearly a foot Monday night according to NWS


That's what i am afraid of. Going to chat with all accounts on Monday. Let them know to be patient. .....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1917803 said:


> How much tonight and when will it start. We got nothing yet....


2-3" starting in 30 minutes.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1917814 said:


> That's what i am afraid of. Going to chat with all accounts on Monday. Let them know to be patient. .....


As of now it should be done by midnight or close to. Hoping to start by 3am for this round


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1917814 said:


> That's what i am afraid of. Going to chat with all accounts on Monday. Let them know to be patient. .....


I'll return the favor if I can Monday night.


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;1917808 said:


> Richard. .......


No it's Mike


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1917815 said:


> 2-3" starting in 30 minutes.


Works for me......


----------



## Ranger620

OC&D;1917810 said:


> Man what an awful game. The Wild have become downright embarrassing.


Sharks, Blackhawks, Nashville and Blackhawks. Next 4 games. Not a good schedule for a wining.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1917816 said:


> As of now it should be done by midnight or close to. Hoping to start by 3am for this round


That's what i am hoping for. Done around 11:00 we should be good


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1917803 said:


> How much tonight and when will it start. We got nothing yet....


Look at the radar. Start is imminent (13 minutes) and the back edge is filling in.


----------



## unit28

OC&D;1917772 said:


> No decorations to take down around here since there were none to put up in the first place. I have enough to do, I don't need to create any more work for myself!


Working year round in tx full service busy as hell

I had to start decorating myself starting in October


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1917818 said:


> No it's Mike


Hi Mike!:waving: My name is Richard.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1917822 said:


> Look at the radar. Start is imminent (13 minutes) and the back edge is filling in.


I already have it covered. Go back to your wet spot.


----------



## banonea

We got flakes here.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1917816 said:


> As of now it should be done by midnight or close to. Hoping to start by 3am for this round


If it holds together I'd say closer to 1 maybe 2 a.m.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1917822 said:


> Look at the radar. Start is imminent (13 minutes) and the back edge is filling in.


This looks like its going to last a lot longer than thought


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1917826 said:


> I already have it covered. Go back to your wet spot.


Maybe he can get his wife to suck the beer up


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1917827 said:


> We got flakes here.....


I was way closer than lawnmwr on the timing. And he says he's got this covered.  And he copied my 2-3" VRAC opinion.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1917828 said:


> If it holds together I'd say closer to 1 maybe 2 a.m.


On tonights or Mondays?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1917830 said:


> Maybe he can get his wife to suck the beer up


I was thinking he was going with bano's gravy angle, but with her attitude tonight, he might be sucking himself.


----------



## Doughboy12

OC&D;1917810 said:


> Man what an awful game. The Wild have become downright embarrassing.


Thank the scheduler for this one. Second night of a back to back away at their worst place to play...against a hot team. 
Never gave them much hope.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1917832 said:


> On tonights or Mondays?


Tonight. Unless it falls apart I don't think its going anywhere anytime soon for you guys.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1917836 said:


> Tonight. Unless it falls apart I don't think its going anywhere anytime soon for you guys.


Yup that what I said a few posts up. All said done by 2-3 for down here but looks more like 6


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1917834 said:


> I was thinking he was going with bano's gravy angle, but with her attitude tonight, he might be sucking himself.


Wherever you're headed with this it aint happening.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1917816 said:


> As of now it should be done by midnight or close to. Hoping to start by 3am for this round





jimslawnsnow;1917838 said:


> Yup that what I said a few posts up. All said done by 2-3 for down here but looks more like 6


I thought you said Midnight. Then Bano thought...."Great, that will be awesome".


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1917834 said:


> I was thinking he was going with bano's gravy angle, but with her attitude tonight, he might be sucking himself.


Lol.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Refs with 2 missed 15 yards penalties.


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1917840 said:


> I thought you said Midnight. Then Bano thought...."Great, that will be awesome".


As long as there is less than their trigger amount after we plow when we get there, I'm good. Got a full crew of shovelers and drivers tonight


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1917798 said:


> Not much to salt from what I saw until you got to WBL area.


Yeah, just going to do some walks and zero tolerance lots.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1917839 said:


> Wherever you're headed with this it aint happening.


Just tonight or ever?


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1917845 said:


> As long as there is less than their trigger amount after we plow when we get there, I'm good. Got a full crew of shovelers and drivers tonight


Well since I can't, you should head out at 2:30. While your waiting you might as well paint a truck or something. Keep us posted on totals. I want to know if I'm closer with my VRAC opinion or Lwnmwr.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1.2" from a weather watcher in MTKA on 'cco.


----------



## snowman55

banonea;1917750 said:


> Wife was straighten my hair for me and decided to give me the wolverine look.......


I'm afraid ..... very afraid


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1917850 said:


> Well since I can't, you should head out at 2:30. While your waiting you might as well paint a truck or something. Keep us posted on totals. I want to know if I'm closer with my VRAC opinion or Lwnmwr.


Will do.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1917847 said:


> Just tonight or ever?


Still not sure where he was headed. I do know that my wife hates Beer so that was going nowhere. If it was a glass of wine or some Skinny Girl crap we might have something. As the kids say these days.....my wife be like


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1917840 said:


> I thought you said Midnight. Then Bano thought...."Great, that will be awesome".


No that's Mondays. Said I was hoping to start by 3am for this round


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

'cco said 3-4" in the metro on Monday night.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1917851 said:


> 1.2" from a weather watcher in MTKA on 'cco.


No way!........


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1917851 said:


> 1.2" from a weather watcher in MTKA on 'cco.


Wait what??????


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1917851 said:


> 1.2" from a weather watcher in MTKA on 'cco.


No Cafe way!


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1917856 said:


> No that's Mondays. Said I was hoping to start by 3am for this round


We were talking about Monday???? My mistake I guess. I'm strictly talking tonight so as not to confuse anyone unless noted otherwise.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1917857 said:


> 'cco said 3-4" in the metro on Monday night.


Yuhas for the last could days said 2-4" earlier today he said maybe 2" and just a couple inches


----------



## NorthernProServ

> MODELS HAVE TRENDED SLIGHTLY SOUTHWEST FOR THE SYSTEM MONDAY AND
> MONDAY NIGHT...BUT THE 18Z NAM AND GFS HAVE COME BACK SLIGHTLY
> NORTHEAST. BOTTOM LINE HERE...IT WILL TAKE ANOTHER FEW RUNS BEFORE
> WE HAVE A BETTER IDEA WHERE THE HEAVIEST SWATH OF SNOW WILL SET UP
> MONDAY AFTERNOON AND EVENING. FOR NOW...ISSUED A WINTER STORM
> WATCH WHERE THE BEST CHANCE FOR 6+ INCHES TO FALL REGARDLESS OF
> ANY FURTHER MINOR CHANGES IN THE TRACK. *IT IS POSSIBLE THE WATCH
> MAY BE EXPANDED NORTHEAST CLOSER TO I-94 IF TRENDS CONTINUE.*


...................


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1917851 said:


> 1.2" from a weather watcher in MTKA on 'cco.


Can anyone confirm this?? I don't believe it or want to load up two kids and go check.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yuhas said couple of inches during evening rush on Monday, 100% chance.


----------



## SSS Inc.

NorthernProServ;1917865 said:


> ...................


NAM brought it slightly back but the new GFS put the heavies in IOWA.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1917867 said:


> Can anyone confirm this?? I don't believe it or want to load up two kids and go check.


No way that is true. We have all points covered around and near the metro and nobody has anything close to this. This is why the weather watcher system is dumb. You guys don't even trust my totals.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1917867 said:


> Can anyone confirm this?? I don't believe it or want to load up two kids and go check.


I cannot confirm, but seeing as everyone EAST of there has nothing, I would imagine Margaret measured a snowdrift in front of her garage.

Remember, weather watcher, not coop observer for NWS.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1917862 said:


> We were talking about Monday???? My mistake I guess. I'm strictly talking tonight so as not to confuse anyone unless noted otherwise.


It started when green grass replied to bano 0" to a foot between now and may. I said he could nearly a foot on Monday night. Bano replied with he was talking to property managers telling them to be patient. I replied with as of now it looks to be done by midnight or close to it. And I was hoping to start by 3am on this round. Then you replied with it saying if holds together it should be done by 1 or 2.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;1917867 said:


> Can anyone confirm this?? I don't believe it or want to load up two kids and go check.


Highly doubtful. Unless the got lake effect...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1917872 said:


> No way that is true. We have all points covered around and near the metro and nobody has anything close to this. This is why the weather watcher system is dumb. You guys don't even trust my totals.


Yeah, we have the rocket scientist (literally) MNPLOWCO covering MTKA. If anyone would have exact measurements of 1.2", it would be him.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1917874 said:


> It started when green grass replied to bano 0" to a foot between now and may. I said he could nearly a foot on Monday night. Bano replied with he was talking to property managers telling them to be patient. I replied with as of now it looks to be done by midnight or close to it. And I was hoping to start by 3am on this round. Then you replied with it saying if holds together it should be done by 1 or 2.


I see that now. My mistake has been duly noted. I got confused with all the excitement that you guys are getting something tonight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;1917876 said:


> Highly doubtful. Unless the got lake effect...


Highly doubtful. Lake MTKA is froze over, duh.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1917879 said:


> Highly doubtful. Lake MTKA is froze over, duh.


Minnehaha Creek is still flowing a little by my house and that DOES start at Lake Mtka.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1917877 said:


> Yeah, we have the rocket scientist (literally) MNPLOWCO covering MTKA. If anyone would have exact measurements of 1.2", it would be him.


I wonder where he is.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1917881 said:


> I wonder where he is.


What if he's plowing?????


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1917884 said:


> What if he's plowing?????


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1917884 said:


> What if he's plowing?????


Haha! I'm sure that's what he's doing!


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1917880 said:


> Minnehaha Creek is still flowing a little by my house and that DOES start at Lake Mtka.


That's because of all the salt we lay down in Wayzata :laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1917867 said:


> Can anyone confirm this?? I don't believe it or want to load up two kids and go check.


Probably against a garage door or a curb, measured 1.5 on a curb but 0 on street


----------



## unit28

Cripes......


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1917877 said:


> Yeah, we have the rocket scientist (literally) MNPLOWCO covering MTKA. If anyone would have exact measurements of 1.2", it would be him.


1.2"?? I had about 12 flakes, that's as close as I got here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

There WAS a pocket of dark blue over that area when the snow first started for 40 minutes.


----------



## Green Grass

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1917891 said:


> 1.2"?? I had about 12 flakes, that's as close as I got here


I don't think I got 1 flake


----------



## unit28

I got 2- 2.3 red wing in a bit


----------



## Doughboy12

Just went and broomed the deck. Half way through I was looking for the shovel. Had to keep going though the wife was watching...
This is some "flour" snow...


----------



## banonea

Snowing harder here now, and it looks COLD. .....glad i am in a truck tonight.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1917846 said:


> Yeah, just going to do some walks and zero tolerance lots.


If they're in Rogers, Maple Grove, or NW Brooklyn Park don't bother... just looked there... nada... said screw it on the rest...


----------



## MNPLOWCO

1.2" ON CRACK!!! not even 1/8th ..if that. I can't get a measurement due to the lack of any snow.
We have a dusting D. U. S. T. I. N. G ! I have been down hwy 7 / Minnetonka Blvd./ Excel Blvd. and 101.
Why would anyone say this. I measured garbage cans/ sidewalk/ manhole covers/ street. Just to prove a point.
What a "jackwagon"!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1917851 said:


> 1.2" from a weather watcher in MTKA on 'cco.


You gotta be bleepin me!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1917895 said:


> Just went and bloomed the deck. Half way through I was looking for the shovel. Had to keep going though the wife was watching...
> This is some "flour" snow...


If VRAC doesn't catch on at least I've got Flour Snow to hang my hat on.


----------



## unit28

Whats the ratio for down south


----------



## Green Grass

MNPLOWCO;1917901 said:


> 1.2" ON CRACK!!! not even 1/8th ..if that. I can't get a measurement due to the lack of any snow.
> We have a dusting D. U. S. T. I. N. G ! I have been down hwy 7 / Minnetonka Blvd./ Excel Blvd. and 101.
> Why would anyone say this. I measured garbage cans/ sidewalk/ manhole covers/ street. Just to prove a point.
> What a "jackwagon"!!


Are you like bettlejuice we said your name a couple times then you appear.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1917894 said:


> I got 2- 2.3 red wing in a bit


Is that your official VRAC opinion for RedWing?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1917904 said:


> If VRAC doesn't catch on at least I've got Flour Snow to hang my hat on.


I like VRAC... it's got a ring to it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1917906 said:


> Are you like bettlejuice we said your name a couple times then you appear.


:laughing:

Kinda like me with skorum earlier.


----------



## banonea

unit28;1917905 said:


> Whats the ratio for down south


Not sure but it is fluffy


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1917907 said:


> Is that your official VRAC opinion for RedWing?


Not a total vrac


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wife wants a back rub...see you guys in the morning.



Edit....15 minutes.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1917910 said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Kinda like me with skorum earlier.


You say there names and bam! There they are.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1917913 said:


> Wife wants a back rub...see you guys in the morning


I give him 10 minutes


----------



## unit28

banonea;1917911 said:


> Not sure but it is fluffy


Look up in 30 mn


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1917913 said:


> Wife wants a back rub...see you guys in the morning.
> 
> Edit....15 seconds.


Fixed it........


----------



## Green Grass

Down to 10 already


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1917909 said:


> I like VRAC... it's got a ring to it


I thought so. Instead of typing out something long winded like " Here is what I think about the snow potential for Snowtown, MN based on my visual inspection of the Radar at the moment based solely on my personal opinion driven by a non formally educated guess but solely on many years of experience in these situations is............".

You can simply say "My VRAC for MG is 2.1" or "Lwn, What's your VRAC for the metro?" or "Bano needs our help, what's everyone's VRAC for Rochester?"


----------



## NorthernProServ

Put on 96.3 k twin and tell me wtf is going on....someone got hacked !


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1917913 said:


> Wife wants a back rub...see you guys in the morning.
> 
> Edit....15 minutes.


No way... 8 max...


----------



## Doughboy12

The Pickle has a cute hat on...gonna pop in 5, 4, 3....


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;1917918 said:


> Down to 10 already


Seconds.....


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;1917923 said:


> Seconds.....


That to but I was talking temp


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;1917924 said:


> That to but I was talking temp


Copy that..


----------



## Bill1090

I'm at 26* still.


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;1917926 said:


> I'm at 26* still.


Be half that in an hour.... At this time.


----------



## Bill1090

Jim, Bano, what's happening over there?


----------



## SSS Inc.

NorthernProServ;1917920 said:


> Put on 96.3 k twin and tell me wtf is going on....someone got hacked !


What is that. Nice computer voice.

Now its Nirvana Live......


----------



## ryde307

Bedtime now. Heading out at 5 for some salting and walks. It's going to be a cold one.


----------



## ryde307

Sss I wonder if that lady stayed home all day today?


----------



## unit28

Eta 25 pt
Vrac 2.5" rchst 
3.7" red wing

......¿


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1917933 said:


> Sss I wonder if that lady stayed home all day today?


I wondered myself. I should check on her.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1917934 said:


> Eta 25 pt
> Vrac 2.5" rchst
> 3.7" red wing
> 
> ......¿


I had a similar VRAC for Chester. So did Lwnmwr. We shall see. Redwing looks to be in good shape for +3.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1917935 said:


> I wondered myself. I should check on her.


Offer to bring her some soup. Or a hot dish.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1917935 said:


> I wondered myself. I should check on her.


You Should. ..


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1917937 said:


> I had a similar VRAC for Chester. So did Lwnmwr. We shall see. Redwing looks to be in good shape for +3.


Chester is a very small town east of Rochester. Where the original Menards was in that area.


----------



## Greenery

OC&D;1917781 said:


> It's good you have something to aspire to. Maybe I'll hang an ornament off of one of my buck mounts next year in your honor.


----------



## SSS Inc.

On a serious note, what exactly happened on 96.3 fm. That was really strange, computer voice saying the most random things. Then straight into Nirvana.


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;1917929 said:


> Jim, Bano, what's happening over there?


I got maybe 1/4" here.....


----------



## unit28

Im still out


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1917942 said:


> On a serious note, what exactly happened on 96.3 fm. That was really strange, computer voice saying the most random things. Then straight into Nirvana.


B96? Aliens maybe...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1917945 said:


> B96? Aliens maybe...


I don't think its B96 anymore but Norther proserv said turn it on. Its was all messed up.


----------



## Bill1090

I'm out. See what's shakin in the morning.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;1917946 said:


> I don't think its B96 anymore but Norther proserv said turn it on. Its was all messed up.


It was like that for at least 20 mins.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Back to normal now.


----------



## Drakeslayer

NorthernProServ;1917948 said:


> It was like that for at least 20 mins.


Maybe it was Him Kill:laughing:


----------



## banonea

Unless it starts to snow ALOT, i don't see us getting 1"


----------



## OC&D

Greenery;1917941 said:


>


Uhh.

?!?!?


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1917920 said:


> Put on 96.3 k twin and tell me wtf is going on....someone got hacked !


What happened?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;1917940 said:


> Chester is a very small town east of Rochester. Where the original Menards was in that area.


Thanks Cliff!


----------



## cbservicesllc

OC&D;1917952 said:


> Uhh.
> 
> ?!?!?


Haven't you seen Nat'l Lampoon's Xmas Vacation?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1917920 said:


> Put on 96.3 k twin and tell me wtf is going on....someone got hacked !


They are changing formats....


----------



## OC&D

cbservicesllc;1917955 said:


> Haven't you seen Nat'l Lampoon's Xmas Vacation?


Maybe 20 years ago. I still don't get it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just checked the radar. This thing isn't over for the SE metro / possibly skorum yet.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1917956 said:


> They are changing formats....


This....
http://bringmethenews.com/2015/01/02/whats-with-the-creepy-robot-voice-thats-taken-over-96-3-k-twin/


----------



## cbservicesllc

OC&D;1917957 said:


> Maybe 20 years ago. I still don't get it.


It's the yuppie next door neighbors that don't like his decorations


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Good luck to the NW metro guys. Novak just posted several inches for Monday night for the NW metro.


----------



## Greenery

cbservicesllc;1917961 said:


> it's the yuppie next door neighbors that don't like his decorations


☺.... ...


----------



## Greenery

So with Villipoto gone we will actually have races for first place.


----------



## Greenery

Greenery;1917965 said:


> ☺.... ...


Just joking of course, no offense.

It's just what I pictured with the xmas light talk. Sss=Griswold you=neighbors.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1917963 said:


> Good luck to the NW metro guys. Novak just posted several inches for Monday night for the NW metro.


Sweet! :waving:


----------



## qualitycut

Ummmmm. No snow in driveway but 2 inches on south facing sidewalk. All blew off the roof and just stayed there.


----------



## starspangled6.0

Had 1" down in CG; did a couple of accounts there. With the way the wind is blowing, they might not be able to tell we were there .


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1917946 said:


> I don't think its B96 anymore but Norther proserv said turn it on. Its was all messed up.


When it was B96 at least they played good music.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Frankie has a post about Minnesota.  :crying:


----------



## qualitycut

starspangled6.0;1917977 said:


> Had 1" down in CG; did a couple of accounts there. With the way the wind is blowing, they might not be able to tell we were there .


Really? Im right across the river and 80% of it is blacktop


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1917959 said:


> Just checked the radar. This thing isn't over for the SE metro / possibly skorum yet.


It was snowing decent at about the time you posted this. Just went and checked some spots and plowed the southern edge of one place that had about 2" on it. Rest was pavement. Looks like we're about done now though


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1917960 said:


> This....
> http://bringmethenews.com/2015/01/02/whats-with-the-creepy-robot-voice-thats-taken-over-96-3-k-twin/


That explains it....takes a licking and keeps and ticking !


----------



## qualitycut

Was just at the bar that shares a lot with my hotel, nothing in my lot or walks other lot had 1-2 inches on walks


----------



## BossPlow614

Greenery;1917966 said:


> So with Villipoto gone we will actually have races for first place.


Can't forget JS7. But this season will be awesome in both classes.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1917963 said:


> Good luck to the NW metro guys. Novak just posted several inches for Monday night for the NW metro.


Where did he mention that?


----------



## NorthernProServ

I'll be sober in the morning but you'll still be ugly!


Haha !!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I really hate to start. Everything will just blow around but at least its going to snow tomorrow again


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1917989 said:


> Where did he mention that?


The post where the lady asked about the north metro


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1917993 said:


> I really hate to start. Everything will just blow around but at least its going to snow tomorrow again


How much you got?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1917995 said:


> How much you got?


Depends. 0" to a foot. In the protected areas it looks like 2"-3". Half of my south facing drive is fairly clear and maybe 4"-5" by garage door. My trailer has at least a foot drift in front of it


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1917996 said:


> Depends. 0" to a foot. In the protected areas it looks like 2"-3". Half of my south facing drive is fairly clear and maybe 4"-5" by garage door. My trailer has at least a foot drift in front of it


Fun, be safe out there and make some money


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1917997 said:


> Fun, be safe out there and make some money


Its brutal that's for sure


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1917998 said:


> Its brutal that's for sure


People are "reporting" you can only see a few feet in front of you... Is it that bad down there?


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1917999 said:


> People are "reporting" you can only see a few feet in front of you... Is it that bad down there?


Its not even snowing here and i cant even see in front of me


----------



## NorthernProServ

Salting done, time for bed !


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;1917999 said:


> People are "reporting" you can only see a few feet in front of you... Is it that bad down there?


Far from it. A mile or two maybe more. Hard to tell in dark. Drove normal speed to town


----------



## TKLAWN

Temp 0
Wind Chill -21 

Damn


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My forecast for tomorrow evening has certainly changed.


----------



## ringahding1

City keeps rolling by plowing ASPHALT


----------



## Bill1090

We picked up another 1.5" or so. Starting to drift.


----------



## Bill1090

Temps are down to 9*.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Nothing here, .move along...nothing to see....a tad colder than yesterday though.


----------



## SnowGuy73

-1° windy cloudy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Down to 1-3" Monday.... Lame!


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1918042 said:


>


Hopefully it pushes north about 75 miles.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1918040 said:


> Down to 1-3" Monday.... Lame!


I'm at less than one until I get south of Forest Lake.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1918043 said:


> Hopefully it pushes north about 75 miles.


Hopefully it goes south by another 30 miles.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1918043 said:


> Hopefully it pushes north about 75 miles.


Hopefully I figure out how to stop double posting sometime.


----------



## unit28

With the pv diving down from mt itll keep south

Mon
attm virac isanti o
CR22 1"


----------



## SnowGuy73

Come on.... We need a good dump of snow, followed by 30 mph winds!!!


----------



## unit28

Stars won eh.....


----------



## TKLAWN

With the pv diving down from mt itll keep south

Mon
attm virac isanti o
CR22 1"[/QUOTE]

I guess I need to find out where this CR22 is, for a reference point.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1918053 said:


> Come on.... We need a good dump of snow, followed by 30 mph winds!!!


^^^^^MR.Negative


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1918057 said:


> ^^^^^MR.Negative


Hahahahaha.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

TKLAWN;1918055 said:


> With the pv diving down from mt itll keep south
> 
> well that location is pretty obvious. Right by Maple Street and just a little over from Elm Street.
> 
> Mon
> attm virac isanti o
> CR22 1"


I guess I need to find out where this CR22 is, for a reference point.[/QUOTE]


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1918055 said:


> With the pv diving down from mt itll keep south
> 
> Mon
> attm virac isanti o
> CR22 1"


I guess I need to find out where this CR22 is, for a reference point.[/QUOTE]

Wyoming exit west to the movie theaters on 65 in East Bethel.


----------



## unit28

Near cr22
Mon
Snow in the evening. Snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches. Storm total snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches. Lows around 6 below. South winds 5 to 10 mph shifting to the northwest after midnight. Chance of snow 80 percent.


----------



## unit28

3 miles north......

Snow likely in the evening. 

Snow accumulation less than 1 inch. 

Storm total snow accumulation around 1 inch. lows around 7 below. South winds 5 to 10 mph shifting to the west after midnight. Chance of snow 70 percent.


See the wind direction.....¿


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1918068 said:


> Near cr22
> Mon
> Snow in the evening. Snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches. Storm total snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches. Lows around 6 below. South winds 5 to 10 mph shifting to the northwest after midnight. Chance of snow 80 percent.


Not on my side of 22.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Reliable has sidewalk crews out.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1918071 said:


> Not on my side of 22.
> 
> Im thinking wnd direction.....
> Comes accrossed east bethel @se flow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1918074 said:


> LwnmwrMan22;1918071 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not on my side of 22.
> 
> Im thinking wnd direction.....
> Comes accrossed east bethel @se flow
> 
> 
> 
> Gotcha.
Click to expand...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Nice site we have here BTW.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyways.....

Someone might have jumped the gun on salting a big box parking lot.

Those are my tire tracks on a dry parking lot.









Pre treating for tomorrow night? Getting the salt worked in so it'll create a brine?


----------



## unit28

Virob 500mb ws 30 here.....


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1918078 said:


> Anyways.....
> 
> Someone might have jumped the gun on salting a big box parking lot.
> 
> Those are my tire tracks on a dry parking lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pre treating for tomorrow night? Getting the salt worked in so it'll create a brine?


I think that you put enough down.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1918077 said:


> Nice site we have here BTW.....


Still better than HSO......

What a pile that site is!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1918085 said:


> I think that you put enough down.


Looks good to me....


----------



## Drakeslayer

SnowGuy73;1918088 said:


> Still better than HSO......
> 
> What a pile that site is!


Agreed....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1918088 said:


> Still better than HSO......
> 
> What a pile that site is!


Especially since they split it. I'm a mod there and don't even go to the site.

The moved all of the Minnesota stuff back to FishingMinnesota. Left the "global" stuff at HSO. The general stuff floats between the two sites.

If you don't know, you think you're at one site, then need to go to another site to get different info.

Wasn't that long ago they combined the two sites.


----------



## unit28

Suns out 
Fireing up the grill


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1918095 said:


> Especially since they split it. I'm a mod there and don't even go to the site.


My mowers wont start....


----------



## banonea

I hate snow drifts, I hate wind, I hate stupid people... I want to say we got right around 2.5" down here depending upon where you were but we had drifts as high as 6 feet in some areas wind blowing like a son of a b**** down here all night


----------



## albhb3

unit28;1918098 said:


> My mowers wont start....


isnt that oil a block by now...truck wont start either prolly shoulda plugged it in


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1918098 said:


> My mowers wont start....


Take the spark plug out, keep it plugged into the wire, hold it to your tongue and turn the key. See if there is spark. Get back to me, we can diagnose from there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1918101 said:


> I hate snow drifts, I hate wind, I hate stupid people... I want to say we got right around 2.5" down here depending upon where you were but we had drifts as high as 6 feet in some areas wind blowing like a son of a b**** down here all night


Is your hair pulled even further from your scalp this morning?


----------



## albhb3

banonea;1918101 said:


> I hate snow drifts, I hate wind, I hate stupid people... I want to say we got right around 2.5" down here depending upon where you were but we had drifts as high as 6 feet in some areas wind blowing like a son of a b**** down here all night


pics??? and you love stupid people


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My gas truck fired right up.


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;1918101 said:


> I hate snow drifts, I hate wind, I hate stupid people... I want to say we got right around 2.5" down here depending upon where you were but we had drifts as high as 6 feet in some areas wind blowing like a son of a b**** down here all night


Don't shoot anyone! We don't need to see you on the news!


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1918108 said:


> My gas truck fired right up.


So did my Ram diesel


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1918103 said:


> Take the spark plug out, keep it plugged into the wire, hold it to your tongue and turn the key. See if there is spark. Get back to me, we can diagnose from there.


Its the only way


----------



## OC&D

cbservicesllc;1917961 said:


> It's the yuppie next door neighbors that don't like his decorations


Ahh. I could careless about anyone else decorating, I just can't be bothered.


----------



## OC&D

Damn it's cold out!


----------



## Green Grass

OC&D;1918122 said:


> Damn it's cold out!


Are you out getting more yarn for my socks?


----------



## unit28

TKLAWN;1918055 said:


> With the pv diving down from mt itll keep south
> Mon
> attm virac isanti o
> CR22 1"


I guess I need to find out where this CR22 is, for a reference point.[/QUOTE]

At the point where nws cutof map is,,,
errrr close to it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I see Novak posted about tomorrow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I see there's a Groupon for range time at Osseo Gun Club.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1918132 said:


> I see there's a Groupon for range time at Osseo Gun Club.


I see.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1918141 said:


> i see.......


 ............


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1918132 said:


> I see there's a Groupon for range time at Osseo Gun Club.


Yeah they're running a ton of specials for memberships too


----------



## qualitycut

Well go get some breakfast then send out the remainder of last months invoices.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1918130 said:


> I see Novak posted about tomorrow.


I see your throwing out your VRAC for the west metro.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1918147 said:


> I see your throwing out your VRAC for the west metro.


Dangit....I shoulda put that in there... "The VRAC says......".


----------



## Camden

Metro guys....does rush hour start sooner when snow is predicted? I'm wondering how soon I should leave for the airport. Normally I'd go 3 hours prior to departure but I'm thinking I should bump it to 4.


----------



## TKLAWN

Frazier on the #9 is drunk on cough medicine.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1918152 said:


> Metro guys....does rush hour start sooner when snow is predicted? I'm wondering how soon I should leave for the airport. Normally I'd go 3 hours prior to departure but I'm thinking I should bump it to 4.


Not a bad idea.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1918153 said:


> Frazier on the #9 is drunk on cough medicine.


What'd I miss?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1918108 said:


> My gas truck fired right up.


So did my diesel in -16


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1918152 said:
 

> Metro guys....does rush hour start sooner when snow is predicted? I'm wondering how soon I should leave for the airport. Normally I'd go 3 hours prior to departure but I'm thinking I should bump it to 4.


Better early than late.


----------



## albhb3

Camden;1918152 said:


> Metro guys....does rush hour start sooner when snow is predicted? I'm wondering how soon I should leave for the airport. Normally I'd go 3 hours prior to departure but I'm thinking I should bump it to 4.


I always go with the hold the plane don't you know who I am routine

the truck did start after 15 min plugged in


----------



## OC&D

Green Grass;1918124 said:


> Are you out getting more yarn for my socks?


How'd you guess?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Giggles future cast didn't even show the snow making it as far north as me.....


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1918157 said:


> What'd I miss?


Just babbling and giggling even more than normal.



SnowGuy73;1918169 said:


> Giggles future cast didn't even show the snow making it as far north as me.....


And done by 10pm....


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1918171 said:


> Just babbling and giggling even more than normal.
> 
> And done by 10pm....


What a dork!


----------



## Camden

SnowGuy73;1918155 said:


> Not a bad idea.


Yeah, I think I knew the answer before I posted. My wife's going to love that. And if we happen to make good time and get there way early I won't ever hear the end of it. No win situation.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1918171 said:


> Just babbling and giggling even more than normal.
> 
> And done by 10pm....


Shows an inch by st cloud but it doesn't make to you and I....

Clown!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1918174 said:


> Yeah, I think I knew the answer before I posted. My wife's going to love that. And if we happen to make good time and get there way early I won't ever hear the end of it. No win situation.


Lol.

That's about it too. What time does the flight leave?


----------



## Bill1090

NWS has me in 3-5 for tomorrow/night.


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;1918174 said:


> Yeah, I think I knew the answer before I posted. My wife's going to love that. And if we happen to make good time and get there way early I won't ever hear the end of it. No win situation.


ask her if she wants to be late or a guarantee you will be on time.


----------



## albhb3

anyone else hear stuart scott died damn didn't even know he was sick


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1918101 said:


> I hate snow drifts, I hate wind, I hate stupid people... I want to say we got right around 2.5" down here depending upon where you were but we had drifts as high as 6 feet in some areas wind blowing like a son of a b**** down here all night


Looks like Lwnmwr and I nailed our VRAC opinions.



TKLAWN;1918147 said:


> I see your throwing out your VRAC for the west metro.





LwnmwrMan22;1918148 said:


> Dangit....I shoulda put that in there... "The VRAC says......".


I see its catching on. Let hope Monday isn't more off that Flour snow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1918200 said:


> anyone else hear stuart scott died damn didn't even know he was sick


Ya, not good. Young too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

albhb3;1918200 said:


> anyone else hear stuart scott died damn didn't even know he was sick


Had Appendix cancer since '07.


----------



## Camden

SnowGuy73;1918176 said:


> Lol.
> 
> That's about it too. What time does the flight leave?


10:00. It's a good time to leave under normal conditions but now that we're expecting snow I'm nervous.



Green Grass;1918193 said:


> ask her if she wants to be late or a guarantee you will be on time.


You're asking me to reason with a woman. Has anyone ever been able to do that before?



albhb3;1918200 said:


> anyone else hear stuart scott died damn didn't even know he was sick


Heard it earlier this morning. He was very talented. Battled cancer for the last few years. Sad deal.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1918208 said:


> 10:00. It's a good time to leave under normal conditions but now that we're expecting snow I'm nervous.
> 
> You're asking me to reason with a woman. Has anyone ever been able to do that before?
> 
> Heard it earlier this morning. He was very talented. Battled cancer for the last few years. Sad deal.


If the snow keeps going the way it is, you won't have to worry.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## Green Grass

Up to -1.....


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1918213 said:


>


What are you using for ratios


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1918217 said:


> What are you using for ratios


10:1 like they said the other day. 16:1 isn't much more.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1918218 said:


> 10:1 like they said the other day. 16:1 isn't much more.












Here is 20:1


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Guess quality really needs the snow. Sorry to see he put his house up for sale. 

http://m.edinarealty.com/mobile/hom...reet-e-inver-grove-heights-mn-55077-120216927


----------



## albhb3

^I would hate to think of the cost to heat that...or the tax bill


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

albhb3;1918228 said:


> ^I would hate to think of the cost to heat that...or the tax bill


$25,500 / year for property taxes. I wonder if you can escrow those??

I would probably have to get PMI as well.


----------



## qualitycut

Thats the guy who owned the Kods house


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1918231 said:


> $25,500 / year for property taxes. I wonder if you can escrow those??
> 
> I would probably have to get PMI as well.


Only need about 1.7 million down.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1918233 said:


> Thats the guy who owned the Kods house


So it is your house!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;1918152 said:


> Metro guys....does rush hour start sooner when snow is predicted? I'm wondering how soon I should leave for the airport. Normally I'd go 3 hours prior to departure but I'm thinking I should bump it to 4.


What time is your flight?

Edit: if you normally have an hour drive your plan is sound.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1918233 said:


> Thats the guy who owned the Kods house


How's it feel to know you helped build that house?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1918241 said:


> How's it feel to know you helped build that house?


Probably paid for about a pallet or 2 of those bricks


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1918222 said:


> Guess quality really needs the snow. Sorry to see he put his house up for sale.
> 
> http://m.edinarealty.com/mobile/hom...reet-e-inver-grove-heights-mn-55077-120216927


Isn't that the KOD guys house?
Edit: he sold it once already or did he loose it in all that trouble he had?
I heard he lets Immigrants grow gardens on part of his land.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1918088 said:


> Still better than HSO......
> 
> What a pile that site is!


HSO?

dumb maintainance guy at a town house place that looks like apartments comes over and asks why I am putting ice melt down on the side walks since its so cold and it wont do any good.

hmmm I say and it melts to -15.

then he starts rambling on about when he shoveled and put some down last week. not sure what the point of that was. then asked if we plowed since it was less than 2".

I said its hard to tell with the blowing, but in protected areas looks like around 4".

he mumbled something about wind blowing it around and the main road had an 1 1/2" that was packed down.

I said that's so dumb, you may have an inch here but 3"-4" or more over there. anyway we didn't plow since the notices didn't go out. oh and the manager told me to ignore you!

normally I don't get pissy and cranky with people, but when they try to tell me how to do my job and think they know more than me combined with no sleep I get cranky.

by the way the walks were wet when I left. -6 out


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1918148 said:


> Dangit....I shoulda put that in there... "The VRAC says......".


But isn't VRAC based on what's on radar?


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;1918256 said:


> But isn't VRAC based on what's on radar?


That is just one of the factors in the formula.


----------



## IDST

LwnmwrMan22;1918222 said:


> Guess quality really needs the snow. Sorry to see he put his house up for sale.
> 
> http://m.edinarealty.com/mobile/hom...reet-e-inver-grove-heights-mn-55077-120216927


I worked on that house when they built it.


----------



## unit28

Doughboy12;1918260 said:


> That is just one of the factors in the formula.


Dont think we did as well for redwing ytd


----------



## unit28

hps Ridge coming down
Looks to be training se from mt
attm


----------



## Camden

I don't think any of you are from the Pipestone area but just in case...

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1918268#post1918268


----------



## Doughboy12

unit28;1918263 said:


> Dont think we did as well for redwing ytd


The river effect must be throwing you off your game... :laughing:


----------



## banonea

Dose anyone have a extra western plow controller they are looking to sell. Had one **** the bed last night. looking for a pistol grip type for a straight blade


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1918283 said:


> Dose anyone have a extra western plow controller they are looking to sell. Had one **** the bed last night. looking for a pistol grip type for a straight blade


Did you try cleaning the contacts?


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1918285 said:


> Did you try cleaning the contacts?


The board is fried


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1918288 said:


> The board is fried


Well I guess that won't help much then. 
RussoPower has them for $165.99


----------



## cbservicesllc

Wow...just looked at my Hourly... 2.3" ending midnight on Monday night... That is lame... I really hope we get at least 2...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1918292 said:


> Wow...just looked at my Hourly... 2.3" ending midnight on Monday night... That is lame... I really hope we get at least 2...


That will change.


----------



## PremierL&L

SnowGuy73;1918301 said:


> That will change.


Change for the bad trending down on the bright side first broom ball game of the year at fletchers tonight shouldn't be too cold!


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1918292 said:


> Wow...just looked at my Hourly... 2.3" ending midnight on Monday night... That is lame... I really hope we get at least 2...


I'm at 2.7"....I sure hope so too!!

It seems every storm starts at 6" on the hourly and by the time it's done we are lucky to get 1"


----------



## Doughboy12

NorthernProServ;1918314 said:


> I'm at 2.7"....I sure hope so too!!
> 
> It seems every storm starts at 6" on the hourly and by the time it's done we are lucky to get 1"


This...... Sucks.


----------



## unit28

Doughboy12;1918279 said:


> The river effect must be throwing you off your game... :laughing:


No i knew where the moisture was

Just needed one more sprinkler


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1918321 said:


> No i knew where the moisture was
> 
> Just needed one more sprinkler


:laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak says snow going south of metro.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1918327 said:


> Novak says snow going south of metro.


So the metro will get hammered?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1918335 said:


> So the metro will get hammered?


I was thinking the same.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm @ .9" on the hourly.


----------



## SnowGuy73

2.7" on the hourly here.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

If I remember correctly I am about 6" on the hourly


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1918353 said:


> If I remember correctly I am about 6" on the hourly


Lucky!......


----------



## CityGuy

ringahding1;1918030 said:


> City keeps rolling by plowing ASPHALT


Drift clean up.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1918355 said:


> Lucky!......


At least there's no guessing weather to plow or not. I have a hell of a shoveler now. Nights anyway. So it don't bother me


----------



## unit28

gfs hourly?

Ec looks to keep it south
Axis in mo
Hps keeps it in se flow below into ia

attm


Edit heaviesthere


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1918358 said:


> At least there's no guessing weather to plow or not. I have a hell of a shoveler now. Nights anyway. So it don't bother me


I never really had either of those problems.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1918343 said:


> I'm @ .9" on the hourly.


OMG I'm down to 1.0"...


----------



## MNPLOWCO

6" to 3.8 " now down to 1.3" on nws.

No money making on this snowfall.


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## SnowGuy73

Polar plunge commercials.... Really Ian?


----------



## MM&L

SnowGuy73;1918370 said:


>


Bring the coating


----------



## SnowGuy73

MM&L;1918374 said:


> Bring the coating


Maybe it will come ne...


----------



## TKLAWN

PremierL&L;1918306 said:


> Change for the bad trending down on the bright side first broom ball game of the year at fletchers tonight shouldn't be too cold!


Broomball, sounds terrible. Oh well have a Framboise for me.

p.s. Cardiac cats, meowways!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Detroit is looking good so far.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1918379 said:


> Maybe it will come ne...


God I hope so...


----------



## unit28

Snow to liquid ratios from a variety of schemes suggested a mean
ratio of about 20 to 1. 


Slight shifts in the track of this system
could have significant impact on the path of this narrow snowband.
Probability forecasts show a high probability of greater than 4
inches of snow but a low probability of greater than 8 inches.


----------



## Doughboy12

unit28;1918387 said:


> Snow to liquid ratios from a variety of schemes suggested a mean
> ratio of about 20 to 1.
> 
> Slight shifts in the track of this system
> could have significant impact on the path of this narrow snowband.
> Probability forecasts show a high probability of greater than 4
> inches of snow but a low probability of greater than 8 inches.


Looks like the MIL is going to get hit again.


----------



## unit28

I could see 2" an hour......
Between 6PM-10PM


----------



## SSS Inc.

Boy you guys give up too easy on these storms. At least wait until tomorrow. Geez.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1918362 said:


> I never really had either of those problems.


Why? Because you were solo?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1918395 said:


> Boy you guys give up too easy on these storms. At least wait until tomorrow. Geez.


Sorry... kinda deflated after last night when I didn't see a flake...

Plus I'm living in a petri dish... Wife has influenza A and the kids are both sick...

I'm hopeful we can go plow tomorrow night...


----------



## Polarismalibu

The way you guys talk makes me wanna stay up in the fish house instead of coming home in the morning


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1918404 said:


> The way you guys talk makes me wanna stay up in the fish house instead of coming home in the morning


I would certainly check before you leave.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1918404 said:


> The way you guys talk makes me wanna stay up in the fish house instead of coming home in the morning


That would be my plan...if I could.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1918404 said:


> The way you guys talk makes me wanna stay up in the fish house instead of coming home in the morning


I'm down to 1.1 on the hourly but like what SSS says wait till morning and see what it looks like.


----------



## Doughboy12

I bet Quality wish he would have stayed...2 more days now that this fish are biting...


----------



## Polarismalibu

I will check before I leave for sure


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1918416 said:


> I bet Quality wish he would have stayed...2 more days now that this fish are biting...


Ton of pan fish yesterday and Last night we had 5 walleye between 1am-3am Sat in the spear house for 5 minutes a hour ago and got a 7 pound northern.

That's why I don't want to leave it's been good so far


----------



## starspangled6.0

Everything saying 1" or less for us


----------



## CityGuy

.5 tomorrow and 1 tomorrow night.

Looks like nothing again.





Hoping to jinx it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1918397 said:


> Why? Because you were solo?


Nope, didn't do sidewalks and with accumulation I did what a said and said what I'd do.


----------



## SnowGuy73

starspangled6.0;1918421 said:


> Everything saying 1" or less for us


I'm still at less than one and 1-2"


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1918424 said:


> Nope, didn't do sidewalks and with accumulation I did what a said and said what I'd do.


What about residentials? Didn't you shovel to the front doors and away from garages?


----------



## MNPLOWCO

now down to 1.1 hourly.
and 
down
and down
and
down
we go.


----------



## Bill1090

I'm now at 1"-3".


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1918428 said:


> What about residentials? Didn't you shovel to the front doors and away from garages?


Negative.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

I hope they eventually go down to nothing. That's exactly when the storm will squeeze out just enough for us in the metro.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Everything I have from Stacy to St. Anthony to WBL is at .7" for tomorrow evening now.

I'm with SSS. We are going to wake up to zero or 1.8" on the hourly.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1918440 said:


> I hope they eventually go down to nothing. That's exactly when the storm will squeeze out just enough for us in the metro.


attm just.02 st paul


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1918438 said:


> Negative.....


Many try and fail at that around here. Every year I get several or even flag me or the other crew down since their guy doesn't shovel


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1918451 said:


> attm just.02 st paul


.02" ??????????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1918455 said:


> .02" ??????????


Soooo..20:1 ratio means a whole .4"????


----------



## unit28

Set tdwr for cr22.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Down to 1.7" on hourly.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1918454 said:


> Many try and fail at that around here. Every year I get several or even flag me or the other crew down since their guy doesn't shovel


Sweet......

I had no interest.


----------



## unit28

If it goes north with the lps xpect higher ratios 

Out west is derechos


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1918440 said:


> I hope they eventually go down to nothing. That's exactly when the storm will squeeze out just enough for us in the metro.


Maybe this will be the one that they downgrade to nothing and we get 8"!


----------



## Camden

unit28;1918459 said:


> Set tdwr for cr22.......


That map sure has some random towns listed...Chatfield, Browerville, Minneiska, St. James? Add up the population of all of them and you might have enough to people to play a basketball game.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Pickle shows 0.3" metro.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1918458 said:


> Soooo..20:1 ratio means a whole .4"????


I'm confused. It maka no ¢ to me.

I think I better just lay off the weather and get my VRAC© on tomorrow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1918464 said:


> If it goes north with the lps xpect higher ratios
> 
> Out west is derechos


We don't want no stinkin' Derechos!


----------



## unit28

Snow in the evening. Snow accumulation around 1 inch. Storm total snow accumulation around 1 inch. Lows around 6 below. South winds 5 to 10 mph shifting to the west after midnight. Chance of snow 80 percent.




St paul


----------



## wintergreen82

Camden;1918466 said:


> That map sure has some random towns listed...Chatfield, Browerville, Minneiska, St. James? Add up the population of all of them and you might have enough to people to play a basketball game.


easy now I live in Chatfield


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1918468 said:


> I'm confused. It maka no ¢ to me.
> 
> I think I better just lay off the weather and get my VRAC© on tomorrow.


Ya....er unit will almost always talk moisture content, seldom snow totals.

His .02" would be qpf, so a 20:1 ratio would be .4" of snow, or in line with PICKLE'S .3" for MSP.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1918472 said:


> We don't want no stinkin' Derechos!


Pffft...bring on the Derechos. It would be something to talk about at least.


----------



## qualitycut

So already have a monthly customer trying to figure out how many times we have been there to plow this year. I may have gave him an amount of times including open ups and times thats we came back to clean up parking spots ect.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Mora @ 20:1.


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1918468 said:


> I'm confused. It maka no ¢ to me.
> 
> I think I better just lay off the weather and get my VRAC© on tomorrow.


So every time VRAC Is mentioned you get a cut then?


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1918478 said:


> So already have a monthly customer trying to figure out how many times we have been there to plow this year. I may have gave him an amount of times including open ups and times thats we came back to clean up parking spots ect.[/QUOTE
> 
> It shouldn't matter


----------



## unit28

Camden;1918466 said:


> That map sure has some random towns listed...Chatfield, Browerville, Minneiska, St. James? Add up the population of all of them and you might have enough to people to play a basketball game.


I dont know any of em
Just east bethel

Sigh


----------



## Camden

wintergreen82;1918475 said:


> easy now I live in Chatfield


Can you play point guard?


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1918476 said:


> Ya....er unit will almost always talk moisture content, seldom snow totals.
> 
> His .02" would be qpf, so a 20:1 ratio would be .4" of snow, or in line with PICKLE'S .3" for MSP.


Ya btw...
Its a Cherokee name


----------



## wintergreen82

Camden;1918487 said:


> Can you play point guard?


Unfortunately I was a wrestler. However or sports teams have been bringing home a bunch of state titles. Girls b ball is ranked 5th. That's today's Chatfield MN history lesson.


----------



## unit28

Blowing like a mo fro out west



* WINDS...SOUTHWEST 30 TO 50 MPH WITH GUSTS TO AROUND 75 MPH.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Anyone watching the Dallas game hear romo play calling? Yelling Obama sucks


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1918493 said:


> Blowing like a mo fro out west
> 
> * WINDS...SOUTHWEST 30 TO 50 MPH WITH GUSTS TO AROUND 75 MPH.


Bring it......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1918495 said:


> Anyone watching the Dallas game hear romo play calling? Yelling Obama sucks


Didn't hear that.

Haha.


----------



## unit28

...widespread and potentially very dangerous high wind event
taking shape tonight through monday night...

.strong winds have already developed in the wind prone areas of
southeast wyoming with westerly winds gusting as high as 60 mph
along portions of interstate 80. This will continue through the
overnight. A strengthening pressure gradient combined with very
strong flow just above the surface will allow winds to spread
across the remainder of southeast wyoming on monday morning...
Becoming very strong by early afternoon. Winds over the plains
will diminish after sunset...but will remain very strong through
early tuesday morning over the typical wind prone areas such as
arlington...bordeaux...and interstate 80 between laramie and
cheyenne. This is a very dangerous situation...especially for
motorists traveling along interstate 80 and interstate 25 in
southeast wyoming.


----------



## unit28

Snowing there too

Didnt want to waste to much paper writing the rest of the hazards listed


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1918495 said:


> Anyone watching the Dallas game hear romo play calling? Yelling Obama sucks


Well at least he doesnt lie


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Geez I'm down to around an inch tomorrow day and 1-3" tomorrow night. 

Hope the city has their act together. This morning they plowed from 5am to 10am. What was left was left. Picked up the plows in the middle of a street and left.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bs call......


----------



## mnlefty

Polarismalibu;1918418 said:


> Ton of pan fish yesterday and Last night we had 5 walleye between 1am-3am Sat in the spear house for 5 minutes a hour ago and got a 7 pound northern.
> 
> That's why I don't want to leave it's been good so far


2 pages and nobody references the rules? Or does that only apply to new trucks? Pics please!


----------



## SnowGuy73

I think the Vikings are playing for Detroit in the second half.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1918519 said:


> I think the Vikings are playing for Detroit in the second half.


Yup.....

Clowns!


----------



## SnowGuy73

What in the hell......


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1918527 said:


> What in the hell......


Nfl wants Dallas to win..... Or Jerry Jones paid off the refs.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1918528 said:


> Nfl wants Dallas to win..... Or Jerry Jones paid off the refs.


Nutty as hell!


----------



## albhb3

TKLAWN;1918528 said:


> Nfl wants Dallas to win..... Or Jerry Jones paid off the refs.


I hope the lions win Ill take Carolina all day


----------



## MNPLOWCO

qualitycut;1918478 said:


> So already have a monthly customer trying to figure out how many times we have been there to plow this year. I may have gave him an amount of times including open ups and times thats we came back to clean up parking spots ect.


I have a few of those customers as well. They sometimes gripe when there has not been a lot of plowing. After they gripe I ask them " So when it snows 9 times next month, which 5 snow storms do you want me to not come out for?"


----------



## andersman02

wintergreen82;1918475 said:


> easy now I live in Chatfield


You by chance know Kay manahan? Her father was a firefighter before he passed


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1918291 said:


> Well I guess that won't help much then.
> RussoPower has them for $165.99


Complete controller?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Oh come on....


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1918535 said:


> Oh come on....


Such bs. Jerry jones must have met the ref in the bathroom at halftime


----------



## Polarismalibu

So who's doing the one on one weather consulting with Novak?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1918537 said:


> Such bs. Jerry jones must have met the ref in the bathroom at halftime


Agreed......


----------



## Polarismalibu

Wtf is going on with this game jeez


----------



## Camden

TKLAWN;1918528 said:


> Nfl wants Dallas to win..... Or Jerry Jones paid off the refs.


NFL wants Dallas-Green Bay instead of Green Bay-Carolina and Detroit-Seattle.


----------



## unit28

Trended weaker and farther south. Therefore...it is highly
unlikely that locations such as st. Cloud...the twin cities metro
and eau claire will get added to an advisory at this point. This
system is starting to show its hand...it will remain south.


----------



## qualitycut

Here come the conspiracy theorists


----------



## SnowGuy73

Vikings.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Cafe this!


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1918465 said:


> Maybe this will be the one that they downgrade to nothing and we get 8"!


I sure hope so.


----------



## mn-bob

Nice way to lose a game lions


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1918550 said:


> Here come the conspiracy theorists


It's not a conspiracy if it's true.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Stafford will never be a winner.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Game over cafe


----------



## SnowGuy73

Is that Chris Christie is the Dallas owners suite?


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1918547 said:


> Trended weaker and farther south. Therefore...it is highly
> unlikely that locations such as st. Cloud...the twin cities metro
> and eau claire will get added to an advisory at this point. This
> system is starting to show its hand...it will remain south.


Nooooooooooo!


----------



## qualitycut

Nfl had something to do with that fumble as well..


----------



## cbservicesllc

Well I guess it wasn't the Year of the Cat after all...


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1918563 said:


> Is that Chris Christie is the Dallas owners suite?


I was wondering the same... sure looks like him...


----------



## Camden

SnowGuy73;1918563 said:


> Is that Chris Christie is the Dallas owners suite?


Yep, it is.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1918563 said:


> Is that Chris Christie is the Dallas owners suite?


Sure looked like it


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1918566 said:


> Well I guess it wasn't the Year of the Cat after all...


I was going to say the same. Haha.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Why is it I dislike the Cowboys more than the Packers?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1918569 said:


> Yep, it is.


Cafe him too!


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1918572 said:


> Why is it I dislike the Cowboys more than the Packers?


Because they win off money not skill


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1918465 said:


> Maybe this will be the one that they downgrade to nothing and we get 8"!


Lets hope so.


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## unit28

Oh boy..,,........


----------



## wintergreen82

andersman02;1918533 said:


> You by chance know Kay manahan? Her father was a firefighter before he passed


Yep we know the manahans. One of my best friends mom is their sister.


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1918560 said:


> Stafford will never be a winner.


whats that 0-17 now


cbservicesllc;1918566 said:


> Well I guess it wasn't the Year of the Cat after all...


can that idiot on kfan shutup now


LwnmwrMan22;1918572 said:


> Why is it I dislike the Cowboys more than the Packers?


that's because packer fans are classy.....now wheres my popcorn and good thing suzie didn't have time to stomp on anyone


----------



## unit28

Out..,,,,,,,,


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1918627 said:


> Out..,,,,,,,,


G'night......


----------



## andersman02

wintergreen82;1918611 said:


> Yep we know the manahans. One of my best friends mom is their sister.


Cool, they are an awesome family. my fiance is best friends with Kay, we all went school together


----------



## unit28

Caf€

330 here i come


----------



## TKLAWN

albhb3;1918613 said:


> whats that 0-17 now
> 
> can that idiot on kfan shutup now
> 
> that's because packer fans are classy.....now wheres my popcorn and good thing suzie didn't have time to stomp on anyone


Packers fans classy? You can only polish a turd so much.....


----------



## qualitycut

Kstp already mention possible significant snow Saturday


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1918660 said:


> Kstp already mention possible significant snow Saturday


Doh k.......


----------



## TKLAWN

Well if you keep forecasting snows a week out one of the times you are bound to get lucky.


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;1918666 said:


> Well if you keep forecasting snows a week out one of the times you are bound to get lucky.


This......


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1918666 said:


> Well if you keep forecasting snows a week out one of the times you are bound to get lucky.


Right.....


----------



## Snow Captain

Did Northern MN up on the border ever get that 5"-9" Friday into Saturday? Never heard of any snow totals from up there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snow Captain;1918673 said:


> Did Northern MN up on the border ever get that 5"-9" Friday into Saturday? Never heard of any snow totals from up there.


Yeah, they got them. My cousin in Park Rapids said they got 9".


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1918670 said:


> Right.....


Well these storms have happened but just slightly off target. How about a storm that centers on the metro then we will all be within an inch of the forecast. This next one is no different, metro is on the edge. 20 miles north and a whole new batch of people will be out plowing. Rarely do they follow the models exactly so it could easily happen or the thing never gets north of I90. They can't all move AWAY from us can they?


----------



## andersman02

Next sat looking like a doozy? In heading to lutsen Thursday for the weekend....


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1918685 said:


> Well these storms have happened but just slightly off target. How about a storm that centers on the metro then we will all be within an inch of the forecast. This next one is no different, metro is on the edge. 20 miles north and a whole new batch of people will be out plowing. Rarely do they follow the models exactly so it could easily happen or the thing never gets north of I90. They can't all move AWAY from us can they?


Lets go!....


----------



## Ranger620

Was at maynards tonight tipping a few back. Guy in the mens room had a seizure fell over and hit his head. 3 cop cars one fire and an ambulance. Quite the night.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1918690 said:


> Lets go!....


Lets GOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!! I'm sick and tired and not going to take it anymore!  I'm going to throw a wrench into this south bound train and force it to move north. Snowing by 4 p.m and outta here at 10!!!!!!! Everyone South of CR22 meets their triggers!!!!!!!!!!! payuppayup


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ranger620;1918692 said:


> Was at maynards tonight tipping a few back. Guy in the mens room had a seizure fell over and hit his head. 3 cop cars one fire and an ambulance. Quite the night.


Maybe Ryde was on the rescue.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1918693 said:


> Lets GOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!! I'm sick and tired and not going to take it anymore!  I'm going to throw a wrench into this south bound train and force it to move north. Snowing by 4 p.m and outta here at 10!!!!!!! Everyone South of CR22 meets their triggers!!!!!!!!!!! payuppayup


Zzzzzaaaaaaaapppppp
Zzzzzzzzaaaaaaaaalppppppp
Zzzzzzzaaaaaaaaappppppp
Zzzzzzaaaaaapppppp


----------



## Ranger620

SnowGuy73;1918694 said:


> Maybe Ryde was on the rescue.


Rogers fire truck. If that would be him.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Down to less than half and 1-2".


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ranger620;1918696 said:


> Rogers fire truck. If that would be him.


Oh, I was thinking Excelsior.


----------



## starspangled6.0

Wild lost last night. I'm still sticking with my story that this means 6" tomorrow night.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1918693 said:


> Lets GOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!! I'm sick and tired and not going to take it anymore!  I'm going to throw a wrench into this south bound train and force it to move north. Snowing by 4 p.m and outta here at 10!!!!!!! Everyone South of CR22 meets their triggers!!!!!!!!!!! payuppayup


Although I dont mind snow and I really enjoy plowing It would be nice if it missed us. I hate plowing in these cold temperatures. Seems like things break easier and nothing runs right. either way im ready


----------



## Ranger620

SnowGuy73;1918698 said:


> Oh, I was thinking Excelsior.


Nope rogers.


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1918696 said:


> Rogers fire truck. If that would be him.


Where is the one in Rogers???


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;1918706 said:


> Where is the one in Rogers???


Right across from scharbers john deer dealership.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone wanna play a joke on someone... Tell them you think 96.3 FM has been hacked.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ranger620;1918704 said:


> Nope rogers.


Copy that.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1918685 said:


> Well these storms have happened but just slightly off target. How about a storm that centers on the metro then we will all be within an inch of the forecast. This next one is no different, metro is on the edge. 20 miles north and a whole new batch of people will be out plowing. Rarely do they follow the models exactly so it could easily happen or the thing never gets north of I90. *They can't all move AWAY from us can they?*


Hope not...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

FWIW, everyone here thought just about every storm missed us last year too, but me.


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1918710 said:


> Right across from scharbers john deer dealership.


Guess I have not paid attention.


----------



## Ranger620

Right here
https://www.google.com/maps/place/M...73,15z/data=!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0xf14855d3cade6e69


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1918693 said:


> Lets GOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!! I'm sick and tired and not going to take it anymore!  I'm going to throw a wrench into this south bound train and force it to move north. Snowing by 4 p.m and outta here at 10!!!!!!! Everyone South of CR22 meets their triggers!!!!!!!!!!! payuppayup


Yeah baby!!


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1918693 said:


> Lets GOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!! I'm sick and tired and not going to take it anymore!  I'm going to throw a wrench into this south bound train and force it to move north. Snowing by 4 p.m and outta here at 10!!!!!!! Everyone South of CR22 meets their triggers!!!!!!!!!!! payuppayup


Everyone gets a free ride on the spirit train tonight!


----------



## banonea

From what NWS is saying, i am going to get hammered tomorrow


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;1918720 said:


> From what NWS is saying, i am going to get hammered tomorrow


Looks like it will be south of you. http://www.crh.noaa.gov/wxstory.php?site=arx


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;1918720 said:


> From what NWS is saying, i am going to get hammered tomorrow


Lucky.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1918720 said:


> From what NWS is saying, i am going to get hammered tomorrow


You've been in too many paint fumes....


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1918714 said:


> FWIW, everyone here thought just about every storm missed us last year too, but me.


Whatever. I plowed like 20 times.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1918731 said:


> Whatever. I plowed like 20 times.


Well gooooOOOOOooooooddddd ffffooorrrr you!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1918731 said:


> Whatever. I plowed like 20 times.


Had to be more than 20...


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1918735 said:


> Had to be more than 20...


Like I said I plowed like 30 times. Sick of this Lnmwr guy thinking he gets all the snow. Who does he think he is.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1918723 said:


> You've been in too many paint fumes....


I am ok with that. Wonder why the NWS is saying otherwise. ...


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1918736 said:


> Like I said I plowed like 30 times. Sick of this Lnmwr guy thinking he gets all the snow. Who does he think he is.


Ah. I see...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1918737 said:


> I am ok with that. Wonder why the NWS is saying otherwise. ...


It's changing rather quickly.

You probably heard something from 4 pm.


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;1918737 said:


> I am ok with that. Wonder why the NWS is saying otherwise. ...


That is nws....


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1918723 said:


> You've been in too many paint fumes....


Better charge your battery!:waving:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Guy has a sweet mullet on Alaskaoffroad.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;1918742 said:


> Better charge your battery!:waving:


Hhellooooooo....lightning bolt symbol is already on the battery.... 

I like living on the edge.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## Doughboy12

wintergreen82;1918489 said:


> Unfortunately I was a wrestler. However or sports teams have been bringing home a bunch of state titles. Girls b ball is ranked 5th. That's today's Chatfield MN history lesson.


You must know Chris Hepding(sp)?


----------



## Doughboy12

MNPLOWCO;1918532 said:


> I have a few of those customers as well. They sometimes gripe when there has not been a lot of plowing. After they gripe I ask them " So when it snows 9 times next month, which 5 snow storms do you want me to not come out for?"


This......is a good plan.


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1918534 said:


> Complete controller?


That's what it said....tried to link, no workie.


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;1918742 said:


> Better charge your battery!:waving:


And play his games or what ever all the apps are for


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Frazier is doing the whole weather off screen.


----------



## Camden

Dayton called off school tomorrow? I saw it on Facebook but I can't find any confirmation.

There's school tomorrow, the story going around is from last year: http://www.myfoxtwincities.com/story/24355934/dangerous-cold-school-closing-decision-time


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;1918758 said:


> Dayton called off school tomorrow? I saw it on Facebook but I can't find any confirmation.


Wife said that last year's closing announcement is making the rounds on there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1918758 said:


> Dayton called off school tomorrow? I saw it on Facebook but I can't find any confirmation.
> 
> There's school tomorrow, the story going around is from last year: http://www.myfoxtwincities.com/story/24355934/dangerous-cold-school-closing-decision-time


Channel 9 doesn't have ANYTHING scrolling and even led the newscast with a story of don't expect tomorrow off.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Soooo..Dahl has ZERO snow north of 94, and a coating all the way down to Snow and SSS's shop.

Frazier showed an inch all the way up to Duluth.

We'll see where Schaffer and Belinda come in at.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1918763 said:


> Channel 9 doesn't have ANYTHING scrolling and even led the newscast with a story of don't expect tomorrow off.


The MPLS policy is -35 windchill which it won't hit here I don't think. Get this though......They have on their website that some kids depend on their Breakfast program so they will do everything possible to keep school open for the day so these kids get breakfast.........Meanwhile same kid with no hat standing at the bus stop for 45 minutes.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Not looking like I'll need to come home tomorrow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1918769 said:


> Not looking like I'll need to come home tomorrow


Got room for more?? I'll bring the Wicked Redds.

Edit....nevermind...gonna go do some collections tomorrow.


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1918749 said:


> That's what it said....tried to link, no workie.


What is the site?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1918769 said:


> Not looking like I'll need to come home tomorrow


I wouldn't leave until you get some solid VRAC opinions that tell you otherwise. Thumbs Up


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1918693 said:


> Lets GOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!! I'm sick and tired and not going to take it anymore!  I'm going to throw a wrench into this south bound train and force it to move north. Snowing by 4 p.m and outta here at 10!!!!!!! Everyone South of CR22 meets their triggers!!!!!!!!!!! payuppayup


I'm with you! A solid 2" of snow by 10pm would be fantastic.

Edit: what is VRAC? I must have missed the explanation of that.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1918745 said:


>


Screw what Drama Dahl has to say.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

How far this storm has moved today, either it'll be in Duluth tomorrow, or completely out of the state of MN and RWF will be the only place seeing an inch.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1918785 said:


> How far this storm has moved today, either it'll be in Duluth tomorrow, or completely out of the state of MN and RWF will be the only place seeing an inch.


I am ok with it missing us. I just hate plowing in these temperatures


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1918771 said:


> What is the site?


Russopower.com

http://www.russopower.com/products/handheld-controller-remote-fisher-9400-snow-plow-blades-command/


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1918785 said:


> How far this storm has moved today, either it'll be in Duluth tomorrow, or completely out of the state of MN and RWF will be the only place seeing an inch.





Ranger620;1918791 said:


> I am ok with it missing us. I just hate plowing in these temperatures


^^ ^^^^ 
I swear I read this conversation somewhere tonight but I just can't put my finger on it. Hmm.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1918795 said:


> ^^ ^^^^
> I swear I read this conversation somewhere tonight but I just can't put my finger on it. Hmm.


That beer is still seeping into your groin.


----------



## Snow Captain

LwnmwrMan22;1918785 said:


> How far this storm has moved today, either it'll be in Duluth tomorrow, or completely out of the state of MN and RWF will be the only place seeing an inch.


I'm going to get run out of here for saying this, but I don't want it to snow !!! (I live in RWF)


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;1918791 said:


> I am ok with it missing us. I just hate plowing in these temperatures


x2!!!!!

I was called out this morning to sweep some crumbs at a funeral home that had a service this afternoon. All I can say is thank goodness for anti-gel and a functioning cab heater. My machine was not designed to work in sub-arctic temperatures.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1918770 said:


> Got room for more?? I'll bring the Wicked Redds.
> 
> Edit....nevermind...gonna go do some collections tomorrow.


I should probably do that tomorrow too


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1918802 said:


> I should probably do that tomorrow too


I've got a certain check I was told would be paid in 30 days. Today is January 4. I had confirmation the invoice was entered Dec. 1.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1918801 said:


> x2!!!!!
> 
> I was called out this morning to sweep some crumbs at a funeral home that had a service this afternoon. All I can say is thank goodness for anti-gel and a functioning cab heater. My machine was not designed to work in sub-arctic temperatures.


You were out sweeping today? How in the heck does that work?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1918806 said:



> You were out sweeping today? How in the heck does that work?


Im thinking a front mount sweeper


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1918807 said:


> Im thinking a front mount sweeper


I'm thinking with a broom, and dust pan.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Apparently Lauren on the 4 only owns red blazers.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1918807 said:


> Im thinking a front mount sweeper





LwnmwrMan22;1918808 said:


> I'm thinking with a broom, and dust pan.


I was thinking Roy is Nuts.


----------



## banonea

Kttc calling for 3" to 5" starting at 3:00 ending by 12:00. We are right on the edge of the 1" to 3"/3"to 5" line. If it shifts south, we wont get dick....


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1918806 said:


> You were out sweeping today? How in the heck does that work?


See below



qualitycut;1918807 said:


> Im thinking a front mount sweeper


THIS!!! When I said crumbs I meant snow crumbs from yesterday's snowfall and high winds.


----------



## mnlefty

LwnmwrMan22;1918808 said:


> I'm thinking with a broom, and dust pan.


I'm thinking I hope "sweeping crumbs" at a funeral home isn't code or jargon for something I don't want to know about. ;-)


----------



## Drakeslayer

Snows pickle looks good! Red hat


----------



## SSS Inc.

When did the storm watch to the south kick in?

EDIT: maybe I just can't see it because of the other advisory.


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;1918816 said:


> Snows pickle looks good! Red hat


Last one for 3 months...she's off after tonight.


----------



## Camden

mnlefty;1918815 said:


> I'm thinking I hope "sweeping crumbs" at a funeral home isn't code or jargon for something I don't want to know about. ;-)


LOL - I obviously picked some poor words to describe what I had to do.


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;1918816 said:


> Snows pickle looks good! Red hat


Get your Wideout fixed? Did you end up having to replace any hoses?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Said she used one of the more aggressive models..... NAM???


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;1918818 said:


> Last one for 3 months.


I know.... :crying:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1918817 said:


> When did the storm watch to the south kick in?
> 
> EDIT: maybe I just can't see it because of the other advisory.


Storm watch has been out since noon or earlier today??? Maybe even early morning? Pretty sure NorthPro posted it early today.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1918805 said:


> I've got a certain check I was told would be paid in 30 days. Today is January 4. I had confirmation the invoice was entered Dec. 1.


Yeah I have one pushing 75 days. Pretty decent one that I could use


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1918825 said:


> Storm watch has been out since noon or earlier today??? Maybe even early morning? Pretty sure NorthPro posted it early today.


I aint got time for that. Been at hockey all day and wasn't about to read all the negativity on here.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Camden;1918820 said:


> Get your Wideout fixed? Did you end up having to replace any hoses?


All hoses were in tack. Driver got an A+ from dealer! Upgraded to 2015 pivot bar. Haven't seen bill yet


----------



## Bill1090

That winter storm warning really isn't that far south of me or Jim or Bano. 50 or 75 mile shift north and we'd be golden!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1918827 said:


> I aint got time for that. Been at hockey all day and wasn't about to read all the negativity on here.


K SSSweet Brown.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1918830 said:


> K SSSweet Brown.


Wow, you're good!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1918821 said:


> Said she used one of the more aggressive models..... NAM???


Man... if only her voice wasn't so cafeing annoying...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1918831 said:


> Wow, you're good!


:laughing: it's one of my kid's favorite catch phrases. My youngest was actually happy when he was sick earlier this year and was diagnosed with Bronchitis.

He just kept walking around "Lord Jesus, I got Bronchitis, but you know what?? I ain't got no time for that". He sounded just like her too.


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1918827 said:


> I aint got time for that. Been at hockey all day and wasn't about to read all the negativity on here.


No negative vibe here. I will plow what ever comes. Been trying to get a nap for tonight so we can move some snow before tomorrow's storm but no luck. Going out at midnight, with luck only about 5 hours tonight. Going to train one of my guys to run a plow truck so i can run all 4 trucks tomorrow night.......pray for me.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1918834 said:


> :laughing: it's one of my kid's favorite catch phrases. My youngest was actually happy when he was sick earlier this year and was diagnosed with Bronchitis.
> 
> He just kept walking around "Lord Jesus, I got Bronchitis, but you know what?? I ain't got no time for that". He sounded just like her too.


That's funny.


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1918835 said:


> No negative vibe here. I will plow what ever comes. Been trying to get a nap for tonight so we can move some snow before tomorrow's storm but no luck. Going out at midnight, with luck only about 5 hours tonight. Going to train one of my guys to run a plow truck so i can run all 4 trucks tomorrow night.......pray for me.


I've been praying for you since the day I met ya. Consider it done.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Looks like next GFS comes in about the same... MAYBE a 10 mile shift North...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1918840 said:


> Looks like next GFS comes in about the same... MAYBE a 10 mile shift North...


Until the southern shift again tomorrow


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1918843 said:


> Until the southern shift again tomorrow


Not this time. Storm will be weaker overall but come in much more north. If everyone else can have a gut feeling so can I.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

What's with the 1.5" for Thursday now????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1918844 said:


> Not this time. Storm will be weaker overall but come in much more north. If everyone else can have a gut feeling so can I.


Gut feelings are not the same as wishful thinking.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1918844 said:


> Not this time. Storm will be weaker overall but come in much more north. If everyone else can have a gut feeling so can I.


I feel like every storm as slid south as it came in?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1918845 said:


> What's with the 1.5" for Thursday now????


Where have you been. Another little clipper.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm headed to bed, so when Bano has everything hit the fan tomorrow night, I can go help him.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1918847 said:


> I feel like every storm as slid south as it came in?


Last one developed too far east. First big one shifted north. One other one went north of where it was (that was last week or whatever, you were supposed to get it and got hardly anything) They all move a little.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well if I came home tomorrow and get nothing and one of you do and need help I'll come


----------



## Deershack

Got top figgure out how to attach a counterweight to the front of my home blower. Bought a bolt on cab for it but it shifts too much weight to the handle bars. Tried it out in the winds today and it will be a blessing if I can keep the front end down so it scrapes.


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1918839 said:


> I've been praying for you since the day I met ya. Consider it done.


The truck plows great, LOTS of power Thumbs Up. I am going to train one of my guys to plow, life long friend that works for me. Great worker, but a little danger prone so I am a little edgy, but I think the fear of me driving a plow up his a$$ will make him take his time.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1918849 said:


> I'm headed to bed, so when Bano has everything hit the fan tomorrow night, I can go help him.


We would need a lot more than what is coming for that to happen, but thanks and I will keep it in mind.Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1918857 said:


> The truck plows great, LOTS of power Thumbs Up. I am going to train one of my guys to plow, life long friend that works for me. Great worker, but a little danger prone so I am a little edgy, but I think the fear of me driving a plow up his a$$ will make him take his time.


Good to hear. Good luck tonight.


----------



## banonea

Deershack;1918854 said:


> Got top figgure out how to attach a counterweight to the front of my home blower. Bought a bolt on cab for it but it shifts too much weight to the handle bars. Tried it out in the winds today and it will be a blessing if I can keep the front end down so it scrapes.


Get a 1 1/2" by 2" thick piece of solid steel and bolt it to the top of the tunnel, seen a few done like that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1918858 said:


> We would need a lot more than what is coming for that to happen, but thanks and I will keep it in mind.Thumbs Up


Just saying...if crap hits the fan, there are more than one of us that'll help out if we can.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh oh....St. Paul is up to .8" from the .7" earlier.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1918867 said:


> Oh oh....St. Paul is up to .8" from the .7" earlier.


Ive been at 1 all day


----------



## Deershack

banonea;1918861 said:


> Get a 1 1/2" by 2" thick piece of solid steel and bolt it to the top of the tunnel, seen a few done like that.


Was thinking about doing something like that. Think you ment 2', not 2".


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1918862 said:


> Just saying...if crap hits the fan, there are more than one of us that'll help out if we can.[/QUOI appreciate the support network, and believe me if it hits the fan I'll be Hollerin


----------



## banonea

Deershack;1918884 said:


> Was thinking about doing something like that. Think you ment 2', not 2".


I was saying inch and a half by 2 inches thick


----------



## Deershack

OK I was thinking about the length


----------



## Deershack

Wonder why my last three posts all have the same number.


----------



## qualitycut

Deershack;1918888 said:


> Wonder why my last three posts all have the same number.


Thats just the amount of posts you have made


----------



## qualitycut

Everything on meteo is under an inch now at the 10:1 nws was thinking earlier.


----------



## carkey351

don't forget to plug your car/truck in this am....geez its cold. old TDI barely started this am... -17 where i'm at..


----------



## SnowGuy73

-13° breeze clear.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Still at less than half and 1-2".


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hourly up to 1.9".


----------



## SnowGuy73

I think I'll skip walking the dog this morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

While it looks cold, it doesn't look as cold as advertised.

Still have the 1.5" +/- for Thursday though.

I'm down to .4" for tonight for Stacy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Kylie says a coating to an inch metro.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Marler said nothing of accumulation for metro, unless i missed it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1918937 said:


> Marler said nothing of accumulation for metro, unless i missed it.


You didn't. Kylie showed the same map essentially Lauren had that I posted last night.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I guess we're out of this one then.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Maybe Saturday or Thursday will produce.


----------



## starspangled6.0

SnowGuy73;1918944 said:


> I guess we're out of this one then.....


*Paul Allen* NOOO!

Accu said 1.5" for us today, but noaa is saying an inch or less.


----------



## SnowGuy73

starspangled6.0;1918946 said:


> *Paul Allen* NOOO!
> 
> Accu said 1.5" for us today, but noaa is saying an inch or less.


I haven't even checked accu...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu is at 2.1" here.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1918770 said:


> Got room for more?? I'll bring the Wicked Redds.
> 
> Edit....nevermind...gonna go do some collections tomorrow.


Find out where the guys office or assistance office is if it hangs at jobs sites and make a visit with the email saying it will be paid. Then don't fn leave till you get one or an exact time to grab one from the AP's mouth.

It doesn't matter if you loose work next year or not because of the actions. It's past being ridiculous. I would be at the door when they open this am.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sam says an inch or two. 

Showed 40% Thursday, sunny Saturday.


----------



## Bill1090

-15 out now. Schools are delayed 2 hours.


----------



## Bill1090

I'm still at 1-3" for tonight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak posted a new snow map, looks the same as yesterday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Marler says maybe an inch.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

djagusch;1918953 said:


> Find out where the guys office or assistance office is if it hangs at jobs sites and make a visit with the email saying it will be paid. Then don't fn leave till you get one or an exact time to grab one from the AP's mouth.
> 
> It doesn't matter if you loose work next year or not because of the actions. It's past being ridiculous. I would be at the door when they open this am.


I've done that in the past. Also mention lawyer and if that don't work have someone who looks like a lawyer go with, have a brief case so it look legit. Do all the talking at first and say you don't want him to start talking.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NWS bumped me back to 2"-4" for tonight. 


Damn city quit plowing yesterday at 10am and plowed last night! Dammit, I'm going to leave em. Commercials had their roads plowed.


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Email has been sent. Will wait for a response.

I said I wanted to pick up a check by noon tomorrow.

Said I have good friends that have done work for this same company, and they have invoiced AND been paid since I have been. They are working on a different property

I looked back, the first time we did work for them was the second week of August that I haven't been paid for yet.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1918979 said:


> Email has been sent. Will wait for a response.
> 
> I said I wanted to pick up a check by noon tomorrow.
> 
> Said I have good friends that have done work for this same company, and they have invoiced AND been paid since I have been. They are working on a different property
> 
> I looked back, the first time we did work for them was the second week of August that I haven't been paid for yet.


Is this still the 5 figure invoice?


----------



## OC&D

It seems I picked a good year to quit plowing, I'm not missing much income at this point!


----------



## starspangled6.0

LwnmwrMan22;1918979 said:


> Email has been sent. Will wait for a response.
> 
> I said I wanted to pick up a check by noon tomorrow.
> 
> Said I have good friends that have done work for this same company, and they have invoiced AND been paid since I have been. They are working on a different property
> 
> I looked back, the first time we did work for them was the second week of August that I haven't been paid for yet.


Had a client fight us for months about a landscaping bill. We also did her snow plowing, so when she cut off all communication with us, we decided to send her a note with her Dec. bill, and told her a) we're done plowing for you until you pay up, and b) we're handing this over to a collection agency in 15 days- we really want to keep a healthy biz relationship with you, but we need to get paid in order to continue providing services. Got the balance paid off within 3 hours of doing that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1918986 said:


> Is this still the 5 figure invoice?


$15,298 to be exact.

I now have another $1,089 of my own money tied into the project, as I had to pay the sales tax on the project last month.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

starspangled6.0;1918991 said:


> Had a client fight us for months about a landscaping bill. We also did her snow plowing, so when she cut off all communication with us, we decided to send her a note with her Dec. bill, and told her a) we're done plowing for you until you pay up, and b) we're handing this over to a collection agency in 15 days- we really want to keep a healthy biz relationship with you, but we need to get paid in order to continue providing services. Got the balance paid off within 3 hours of doing that.


That's what I did last month with a smaller property that owed for 4 months.

That's the check I got about December 30.

Now we'll see what response I get from this company.

If I don't have a response today, I will be driving to their office tomorrow.

I have multiple people that received copies of this email, so I would imagine at least one of them will respond.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Well... going to do the best I can for tonight... take my plow off and leave all the others off... everything unfueled... might even wash the trucks today...


----------



## cbservicesllc

starspangled6.0;1918946 said:


> *Paul Allen* NOOO!
> 
> Accu said 1.5" for us today, but noaa is saying an inch or less.


I like your style...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1918993 said:


> $15,298 to be exact.
> 
> I now have another $1,089 of my own money tied into the project, as I had to pay the sales tax on the project last month.


Whoa, whoa, whoa... you paid Sales Tax on a balance you haven't collected???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1919001 said:


> Whoa, whoa, whoa... you paid Sales Tax on a balance you haven't collected???


I'll collect it. I don't have worries about that. Or at least I don't think I do.

I've toyed with running accural rather than cash for my receivables, but typically it's not an issue unless someone runs out more than 45 days.

Even with this invoice, I suppose I COULD have waited until the Jan 20 deadline, but I'm home, I'm doing paperwork, and I just didn't want to have a busy week when the sales tax is due and miss it. And yes, I realize I could have filed the report and just set up for payment to be taken out on the 20th, but it's all done now.

I had sales tax issues years ago, and I really don't want to worry about dealing with the Department of Revenue any more than I need too.


----------



## starspangled6.0

LwnmwrMan22;1918994 said:


> That's what I did last month with a smaller property that owed for 4 months.
> 
> That's the check I got about December 30.
> 
> Now we'll see what response I get from this company.
> 
> If I don't have a response today, I will be driving to their office tomorrow.
> 
> I have multiple people that received copies of this email, so I would imagine at least one of them will respond.


Yikes, good luck!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got my response. Supposedly I'll have a check Friday.

However they are withholding 20% since we didn't complete all of our projects.

We have 15 Dropmore Honeysuckles to plant (the fencing was delayed long enough no one had Dropmores in stock), we have 3 splash pads left to put 1.5" Limestone around, and we have an 8" drain tile pipe we need to extend another 10' or so. Again, that was a delay on the construction guys, then it snowed.


----------



## starspangled6.0

They're trying to make you feel lucky that they are even paying 80%. Nice guys.


----------



## Camden

OC&D;1918987 said:


> It seems I picked a good year to quit plowing, I'm not missing much income at this point!


Yeah, unless you have a bunch of zero tolerance accounts or do a lot of deicing you wouldn't be making very much money. My invoices for December were way way less than I had hoped for.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

starspangled6.0;1919031 said:


> They're trying to make you feel lucky that they are even paying 80%. Nice guys.


Pretty much..........


----------



## Advantage

LwnmwrMan22;1919029 said:


> Got my response. Supposedly I'll have a check Friday.
> 
> However they are withholding 20% since we didn't complete all of our projects.
> 
> We have 15 Dropmore Honeysuckles to plant (the fencing was delayed long enough no one had Dropmores in stock), we have 3 splash pads left to put 1.5" Limestone around, and we have an 8" drain tile pipe we need to extend another 10' or so. Again, that was a delay on the construction guys, then it snowed.


You're not alone. We've been fighting to get paid from a project last summer!(2013) $14,500. It was a state project for a local university. We worked for the GC putting in retaining walls and dirt work/seeding. It has been nothing but bull cafe from them ever since on why we don't have our money yet. GC says they'll pay us when the state finally pays. Yeah I've heard that story before.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1918944 said:


> I guess we're out of this one then.....


Don't give up yet... There is a full day of Radar watching ahead!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1919047 said:


> Don't give up yet... There is a full day of Radar watching ahead!


You been drinking that purple kool aid again?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1919047 said:


> Don't give up yet... There is a full day of Radar watching ahead!


Or is it a #faith kind of day?

Haha.


----------



## starspangled6.0

Advantage;1919044 said:


> You're not alone. We've been fighting to get paid from a project last summer!(2013) $14,500. It was a state project for a local university. We worked for the GC putting in retaining walls and dirt work/seeding. It has been nothing but bull cafe from them ever since on why we don't have our money yet. GC says they'll pay us when the state finally pays. Yeah I've heard that story before.....


I know a couple of fantastic lawyers if you need a referral


----------



## SSS Inc.

Early Observations.........That stuff in Nebraska isn't even on the models. Hmmm.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1919054 said:


> Or is it a #faith kind of day?
> 
> Haha.


#Faith kind of day. I don't really have anything to do today until a Hockey practice at 5 so I'm going straight radar all day. Too darn cold outside to take the 2 year old anywhere.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1918993 said:


> $15,298 to be exact.
> 
> I now have another $1,089 of my own money tied into the project, as I had to pay the sales tax on the project last month.


Is there anything you think we can do to help?

Edit: I see there is light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1918993 said:


> $15,298 to be exact.
> 
> I now have another $1,089 of my own money tied into the project, as I had to pay the sales tax on the project last month.


Ummm, you know you dont pay sales tax on landscaping projects.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1919065 said:


> Ummm, you know you dont pay sales tax on landscaping projects.


Now I'm curious.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1919064 said:


> Is there anything you think we can do to help?


Nope. Like every good subcontractor, I will gladly take the money they are offering to pay, and calmly stare at the other $3,000 in receivables until I'm able to put in 2 tons of rock and 15 Dropmore Honeysuckles in the spring.

It literally is that amount of work left.


----------



## Advantage

starspangled6.0;1919055 said:


> I know a couple of fantastic lawyers if you need a referral


Thanks. It's getting to that point.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1919065 said:


> Ummm, you know you dont pay sales tax on landscaping projects.


That's what I was thinking. Not sure what the scope of work was though.


----------



## Advantage

qualitycut;1919065 said:


> Ummm, you know you dont pay sales tax on landscaping projects.


Use tax is what I'm assuming he meant


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1919065 said:


> Ummm, you know you dont pay sales tax on landscaping projects.


This!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1919065 said:


> Ummm, you know you dont pay sales tax on landscaping projects.


Ummmm... you sir, seem to be correct. I don't know why I had it in my head to pay sales tax on that.

I have an email going to the Department of Revenue now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Nontaxable services include:
 initial landscaping provided under a construction
contract (see Fact Sheet 121B, Landscaping)
 initial lawn seeding or sod installation
 installing, maintaining, and repairing underground
sprinklers and irrigation systems
 planting trees, bushes, or other types of woody
plants
 planting flower or vegetable plants that are part
of an initial landscaping construction contract
 cleaning or maintenance of an outdoor pond
 snow shoveling or snow plowing
 applying ice-melt or sand to driveways, sidewalks,
or parking lots (but the service provider


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1919078 said:


> Ummmm... you sir, seem to be correct. I don't know why I had it in my head to pay sales tax on that.
> 
> I have an email going to the Department of Revenue now.


Luckily i helped on that job, now i should get half of that sales tax you sent in.


----------



## starspangled6.0

Advantage;1919071 said:


> Thanks. It's getting to that point.


Lee Watson of the Watson Legal Firm in Minneapolis- he walked me through the biz acquisition we made last year, and did a lot of the ground work for free. If you end up going with him, I'll PM you my name, and he'll probably do a lot of it for free. Really, really, high quality guy. Absolutely brilliant, too. 612.333.2331; [email protected]

Also, I can highly recommend Perry de Stefano of Spangler & de Stefano, in St. Paul. Never actually used Perry, but he's part of my referral group, and you should hear the testimonials. Another brilliant guy, straight shooter- he saved me from a nightmare business deal this summer, since he had some really good inside info on the nature of the people I wanted to do business with. He's also one of our clients... don't be afraid to name-drop us, too . 651.776.2900.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

But then wouldn't the removal of vines ($6,000) be here??

Taxable services include:
 sprigging
 stump grinding
 tree, bush, shrub and stump removal, unless part
of land clearing. See "land-clearing contracts."
 tree, bush, and shrub trimming, pruning, bracing,
spraying, and surgery
These services are taxable even if they are a necessary
part of storm or disaster cleanup.
Nontaxable services include:
 moving trees, shrubs, etc., from one location to
another
 optional disposal of brush
 tree, bush, and shrub planting
 tree, bush, shrub, and stump removal services
purchased by a Minnesota governmental agency
or political subdivision for construction or
maintenance of roads, trails, or firebreaks


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1919078 said:


> Ummmm... you sir, seem to be correct. I don't know why I had it in my head to pay sales tax on that.
> 
> I have an email going to the Department of Revenue now.


Whoops!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1919082 said:


> Luckily i helped on that job, now i should get half of that sales tax you sent in.


I'll be more than fair. Always have.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1919089 said:


> I'll be more than fair. Always have.


I was kidding. ...

Vine removal is probably taxed like tree removal and shrub trimming ect.


----------



## Advantage

starspangled6.0;1919083 said:


> Lee Watson of the Watson Legal Firm in Minneapolis- he walked me through the biz acquisition we made last year, and did a lot of the ground work for free. If you end up going with him, I'll PM you my name, and he'll probably do a lot of it for free. Really, really, high quality guy. Absolutely brilliant, too. 612.333.2331; [email protected]
> 
> Also, I can highly recommend Perry de Stefano of Spangler & de Stefano, in St. Paul. Never actually used Perry, but he's part of my referral group, and you should hear the testimonials. Another brilliant guy, straight shooter- he saved me from a nightmare business deal this summer, since he had some really good inside info on the nature of the people I wanted to do business with. He's also one of our clients... don't be afraid to name-drop us, too . 651.776.2900.


Right on, thanks. I'm going to save this info. I've tried contacting a few local lawyers but have not been impressed.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1919060 said:


> #Faith kind of day.  I don't really have anything to do today until a Hockey practice at 5 so I'm going straight radar all day. Too darn cold outside to take the 2 year old anywhere.


Same, drill at 18:00.

Until then I'm inside. Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1919056 said:


> Early Observations.........That stuff in Nebraska isn't even on the models. Hmmm.


PERFECT! Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1919085 said:


> But then wouldn't the removal of vines ($6,000) be here??
> 
> Taxable services include:
>  sprigging
>  stump grinding
>  tree, bush, shrub and stump removal, unless part
> of land clearing. See "land-clearing contracts."
>  tree, bush, and shrub trimming, pruning, bracing,
> spraying, and surgery
> These services are taxable even if they are a necessary
> part of storm or disaster cleanup.
> Nontaxable services include:
>  moving trees, shrubs, etc., from one location to
> another
>  optional disposal of brush
>  tree, bush, and shrub planting
>  tree, bush, shrub, and stump removal services
> purchased by a Minnesota governmental agency
> or political subdivision for construction or
> maintenance of roads, trails, or firebreaks


No... it was all part of the Landscape Contract...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I amended my return from last month.

We will see how much of a bleep storm this fires up, or if I get the $882 in overpayment sent back soon enough.

I'd go back and look at how much I've overpayed over the years, but I'd probably get sick to my stomach.

Luckily I HATE landscaping so we try to stay away from it.


I think where I've had it stuck in my head is the word "initial" under Non-taxable and since I never do new installs (as in a new property) I've had it in my head I'm not "initial".

But after reading it over and over and over after quality and Polaris and couple of other guys showed "wait a minute"......  I see where it's that way.

No wonder you landscape guys never have any paperwork to do, you're not bouncing back and forth between taxable services and non taxable.

Funny, state doesn't collect on a $30,000 retaining wall, but I have to collect a $1.50 if I mow a yard for $30.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Lwmwr, Slow down on the amendments. CB has a different take.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1919108 said:


> No... it was all part of the Landscape Contract...


Well hell... I should get a brick on the side of the new stadium at this point.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1919104 said:


> PERFECT! Thumbs Up


Don't get too excited. That stuff appears to be a few hours early, doesn't affect us. I want to see how far east in North dakota that stuff gets.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1919113 said:


> Lwmwr, Slow down on the amendments. CB has a different take.


I saw it. I made the proper "amendments" .


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1919117 said:


> Don't get too excited. That stuff appears to be a few hours early. I want to see how far east in North dakota that stuff gets.


You do realize earlier you said "Nebraska", right?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/gfs078hr_sfc_prcp.gif

Seriously. There's never a bullseye on SSS, quality, Coach, bano, jim.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1919110 said:


> I amended my return from last month.
> 
> We will see how much of a bleep storm this fires up, or if I get the $882 in overpayment sent back soon enough.
> 
> I'd go back and look at how much I've overpayed over the years, but I'd probably get sick to my stomach.
> 
> Luckily I HATE landscaping so we try to stay away from it.
> 
> I think where I've had it stuck in my head is the word "initial" under Non-taxable and since I never do new installs (as in a new property) I've had it in my head I'm not "initial".
> 
> But after reading it over and over and over after quality and Polaris and couple of other guys showed "wait a minute"...... I see where it's that way.
> 
> No wonder you landscape guys never have any paperwork to do, you're not bouncing back and forth between taxable services and non taxable.
> *
> Funny, state doesn't collect on a $30,000 retaining wall, but I have to collect a $1.50 if I mow a yard for $30.*


The government is great, isn't it? 
They do collect tax on the material for that $30,000 wall though.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1919121 said:


> You do realize earlier you said "Nebraska", right?


I know. Just an observation. I hopefully clarified that for CB so he didn't get excited. Just merely point out things appear a little different as they always do.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1919125 said:


> The government is great, isn't it?
> They do collect tax on the material for that $30,000 wall though.


I know they get the tax on the materials, just like they get the tax on the equipment I buy to mow. It's just stupid in my eyes.

Just like why do they collect on mowing, but not snowplowing.

I'm essentially doing the exact same motions on the exact same properties, sometimes with the exact same equipment (backpack blowers, shovels).


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1919124 said:


> http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/gfs078hr_sfc_prcp.gif
> 
> Seriously. There's never a bullseye on SSS, quality, Coach, bano, jim.


That thing looks like its right on your house!


----------



## Advantage

LwnmwrMan22;1919130 said:


> I know they get the tax on the materials, just like they get the tax on the equipment I buy to mow. It's just stupid in my eyes.
> 
> Just like why do they collect on mowing, but not snowplowing.
> 
> I'm essentially doing the exact same motions on the exact same properties, sometimes with the exact same equipment (backpack blowers, shovels).


Shhhhhhh..... They'll hear you


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1919108 said:


> No... it was all part of the Landscape Contract...


This to depends what you have on your invoice. You can really do well that part of it was x amount unless that was bid separate even at that you can bundle it all into Landscape project


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1919110 said:


> I amended my return from last month.
> 
> We will see how much of a bleep storm this fires up, or if I get the $882 in overpayment sent back soon enough.
> 
> I'd go back and look at how much I've overpayed over the years, but I'd probably get sick to my stomach.
> 
> Luckily I HATE landscaping so we try to stay away from it.
> 
> I think where I've had it stuck in my head is the word "initial" under Non-taxable and since I never do new installs (as in a new property) I've had it in my head I'm not "initial".
> 
> But after reading it over and over and over after quality and Polaris and couple of other guys showed "wait a minute"...... I see where it's that way.
> 
> No wonder you landscape guys never have any paperwork to do, you're not bouncing back and forth between taxable services and non taxable.
> 
> *Funny, state doesn't collect on a $30,000 retaining wall, but I have to collect a $1.50 if I mow a yard for $30.*


Or Snow Removal... Funny huh?


----------



## Advantage

Try working in two states where the sales tax codes vary greatly.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1919130 said:


> I know they get the tax on the materials, just like they get the tax on the equipment I buy to mow. It's just stupid in my eyes.
> 
> Just like why do they collect on mowing, but not snowplowing.
> 
> I'm essentially doing the exact same motions on the exact same properties, sometimes with the exact same equipment (backpack blowers, shovels).


It doesn't matter how long the grass gets, people can still go on with their lives.

Snow removal on the other hand is kind of a necessary service. That's my take on it anyways.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1919124 said:


> http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/gfs078hr_sfc_prcp.gif
> 
> Seriously. There's never a bullseye on SSS, quality, Coach, bano, jim.


Nope looks to be over you.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1919133 said:


> This to depends what you have on your invoice. You can really do well that part of it was x amount unless that was bid separate even at that you can bundle it all into Landscape project


Bundle it all under "Landscape Services provided under Contract" and you're good to go... Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1919138 said:


> It doesn't matter how long the grass gets, people can still go on with their lives.
> 
> Snow removal on the other hand is kind of a necessary service. That's my take on it anyways.


Pretty much what i was going to say.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1919131 said:


> That thing looks like its right on your house!


If I could enlarge it, bring it up over Google Earth, my house would have to be almost dead center.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1919117 said:


> Don't get too excited. That stuff appears to be a few hours early, doesn't affect us. I want to see how far east in North dakota that stuff gets.


I don't get too excited any more... nothing really surprises me, but thanks for the clarification!


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1919140 said:


> Bundle it all under "Landscape Services provided under Contract" and you're good to go... Thumbs Up


I know, i just didnt want to here comments from people on it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1919138 said:


> It doesn't matter how long the grass gets, people can still go on with their lives.
> 
> Snow removal on the other hand is kind of a necessary service. That's my take on it anyways.


Okay, then why no tax on irrigation services? You don't need irrigation. You can live your life without green grass.

And I agree with your above statement, that the snow stuff is an "emergency" or necessity.

Or maybe moreso that it is caused by "an act of God" and therefore shouldn't be taxed.


----------



## qualitycut

Nws pretty much saying less moisture and south


----------



## CityGuy

Well it's a pressure wash the shop kind of day.

Better inside than out.


----------



## CityGuy

Nobody seems to worried about snow. Maybe an inch at best.


----------



## CityGuy

Thinking back on history I am beginning to wonder if we're going to have a light year?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;1919154 said:


> Thinking back on history I am beginning to wonder if we're going to have a light year?


There's a reason there are averages.

Every year can't be well above average.


----------



## SnowGuy73

*****************


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1919152 said:


> Well it's a pressure wash the shop kind of day.
> 
> Better inside than out.


Sounds like fun...


----------



## qualitycut

Radar is moving a lot faster south then east.


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1919154 said:


> Thinking back on history I am beginning to wonder if we're going to have a light year?


You are going to regret saying that.


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1919161 said:


> *****************


Booooooo!! Needs to come up.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1919145 said:


> I know, i just didnt want to here comments from people on it


I hear ya... don't hate the player, hate the game, am I right?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1919165 said:


> You are going to regret saying that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1919166 said:


> Booooooo!! Needs to come up.


Agreed.........


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1919164 said:


> Radar is moving a lot faster south then east.


For now anyway. Its not headed to St. Louis so at some point it starts heading more east. noon??


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1919167 said:


> I hear ya... don't hate the player, hate the game, am I right?


Not likely in this thread........


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1919148 said:


> Okay, then why no tax on irrigation services? You don't need irrigation. You can live your life without green grass.
> 
> And I agree with your above statement, that the snow stuff is an "emergency" or necessity.
> 
> Or maybe moreso that it is caused by "an act of God" and therefore shouldn't be taxed.


I just keep my head down and keep changing heads and valves... Thumbs Up payup


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1919168 said:


>


I can't say too much...... Its just too early to break out the 120 year history of mn snofalls and explain how it will be very unlikely we don't get close to average this year based on how we started.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1919173 said:


> I just keep my head down and keep changing heads and valves... Thumbs Up payup


You're probably the ones that'll run one tire flat on the mower and always clip 2-3 heads each week too, huh?

"Gee, Ms. Johnson, I sure don't know why you need so many heads replaced all the time".


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1919174 said:


> I can't say too much...... Its just too early to break out the 120 year history of mn snofalls and explain how it will be very unlikely we don't get close to average this year based on how we started.


Copy that.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1919148 said:


> Okay, then why no tax on irrigation services? You don't need irrigation. You can live your life without green grass.
> 
> And I agree with your above statement, that the snow stuff is an "emergency" or necessity.
> 
> Or maybe moreso that it is caused by "an act of God" and therefore shouldn't be taxed.


How about seeding vs sodding? One has tax and the other doesn't. Yet the end results are the same if done correctly. Never checked out hydro seeding to see of its taxed. Anyone know?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Anyone ever have one of their eyes twitch for an extended period? My Left eye has been twitching every ten minutes or so for over a month.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1919181 said:


> Anyone ever have one of their eyes twitch for an extended period? My Left eye has been twitching every ten minutes or so for over a month.


bano's wife's eyes do that after she's done with the gravy.

You been into bano's gravy?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1919174 said:


> I can't say too much...... Its just too early to break out the 120 year history of mn snofalls and explain how it will be very unlikely we don't get close to average this year based on how we started.


This. Winter is FAR from over.

Although it sure is nice when it's clear out and still somewhat light at 5:30. There's light at the end of the tunnel (if you're heading west).


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1919181 said:


> Anyone ever have one of their eyes twitch for an extended period? My Left eye has been twitching every ten minutes or so for over a month.


I get that from time to time... Stress?!?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Uhhhhhh.... eveything that I have just went to 100% chance of snow tonight!!!


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1919181 said:


> Anyone ever have one of their eyes twitch for an extended period? My Left eye has been twitching every ten minutes or so for over a month.


Most likely stress. Happens to me often.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Down to 1-2" total here now......


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1919174 said:


> I can't say too much...... Its just too early to break out the 120 year history of mn snofalls and explain how it will be very unlikely we don't get close to average this year based on how we started.


Well it'll be a while before we get any decent snow, you might as well start researching! Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

St. Paul is up to .9". My zero tolerance sidewalk is at .7". Looks like I'll be taking the backpack blower down there tonight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Without exact totals, I'm thinking I'm up to 14" here this year.


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1919191 said:


> Most likely stress. Happens to me often.


I've been going with that idea but I've never had it go on for this long.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1919197 said:


> Without exact totals, I'm thinking I'm up to 14" here this year.


I think the official down her is around 12 or 13. We are only like 5" behind average.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1919181 said:


> Anyone ever have one of their eyes twitch for an extended period? My Left eye has been twitching every ten minutes or so for over a month.


Yes... On and off. Never figure it out and always goes away. 
Then the voices start back up.... Bwahahahaha.

JK about the voices.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1919206 said:


> I think the official down her is around 12 or 13. We are only like 5" behind average.


Besides the very first snow, there has been more snow in the cities than there has up here so far.

We had 8-9" that first storm, then just about everything else I've done has been towards the cities.

55" +/- is average. We are 1/3 of the way through winter, so we're falling a bit behind.

And yes, these are general numbers.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1919174 said:


> I can't say too much...... Its just too early to break out the 120 year history of mn snofalls and explain how it will be very unlikely we don't get close to average this year based on how we started.


Started this way the year we didnt plow but 3 or 4 times


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS total just came down on the meteogram. Sorry SSS.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1919217 said:


> Started this way the year we didnt plow but 3 or 4 times


Didn't sss plow 9 or 10 times that year though?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1919197 said:


> Without exact totals, I'm thinking I'm up to 14" here this year.


I would say I'm right there... 6 on the first one, couple 1 inchers, 5 on the last one...


----------



## SSS Inc.

I accidentally clicked on Lonsdale on the map and they seemed to have removed Monday from the standard 7 day week. Its not going to snow there either.  And its not even new years yet?????


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NWS lowered my total again. Back to around an inch and 1"-3" tonight. As long as we get a 2"-3" I do t care


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1919221 said:


> Didn't sss plow 9 or 10 times that year though?


Yes I did. It was one of the olny years where I'm confident we plowed every flake. There were no little 1/2" storms here and there and we got about 23" total.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1919223 said:


> I accidentally clicked on Lonsdale on the map and they seemed to have removed Monday from the standard 7 day week. Its not going to snow there either.


But thats before new years. Last time I checked out after new years


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1919227 said:


> Yes I did. It was one of the olny years where I'm confident we plowed every flake. There were no little 1/2" storms here and there.


I thought we had a couple of those. That was one long tough year. Invested a lot in equipment that year not to mention the revenue lost


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1919228 said:


> But thats before new years. Last time I checked out after new years


Not sure what was going on. I just clicked on the map and that showed up. Now I can't get it to happen again.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1919232 said:


> Not sure what was going on. I just clicked on the map and that showed up. Now I can't get it to happen again.


Update maybe? Last year I put in my zip code and it came up with a town from Indiana. Carmel or camel or something like that. Did it twice in a row. Third time it worked. Even had it say my zip does not exist. Have it saved in browser on my lap top


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1919181 said:


> Anyone ever have one of their eyes twitch for an extended period? My Left eye has been twitching every ten minutes or so for over a month.


Ive heard lack of calcium before but cant confirm


----------



## qualitycut

Well when i was gone last week we had a mouse get into the sugar in the lower cabinet thats right by the door going into the garage. Well caught the little ***** this morning


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1919223 said:


> I accidentally clicked on Lonsdale on the map and they seemed to have removed Monday from the standard 7 day week. Its not going to snow there either.  And its not even new years yet?????


Mine was doing that the other night.

Right town, but the previous week on the hourly.

I would go forward on the hourly to the right day, but then didn't remember if we were supposed to have snow on that same DAY (not date) the week before or if the snow total was for the current DAY I was looking for.


----------



## unit28

Nothing about q vectors, rh, vorticity, etc?

lame


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yeah, when is the VRAC forecast?


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1919029 said:


> Got my response. Supposedly I'll have a check Friday.
> 
> However they are withholding 20% since we didn't complete all of our projects.
> 
> We have 15 Dropmore Honeysuckles to plant (the fencing was delayed long enough no one had Dropmores in stock), we have 3 splash pads left to put 1.5" Limestone around, and we have an 8" drain tile pipe we need to extend another 10' or so. Again, that was a delay on the construction guys, then it snowed.





SSS Inc.;1919047 said:


> Don't give up yet... There is a full day of Radar watching ahead!


That sounds fair. Pretty standard to hold a retainer to get you to finish the work. Good your getting something now though.



LwnmwrMan22;1919085 said:


> But then wouldn't the removal of vines ($6,000) be here??
> Depends on how you write the invoice. Write it as install x landscape and have removing the vines as part of installing the new landscape and it is not taxed.
> 
> 
> 
> LwnmwrMan22;1919110 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I amended my return from last month.
> 
> We will see how much of a bleep storm this fires up, or if I get the $882 in overpayment sent back soon enough.
> 
> I'd go back and look at how much I've overpayed over the years, but I'd probably get sick to my stomach.
> 
> Luckily I HATE landscaping so we try to stay away from it.
> 
> I think where I've had it stuck in my head is the word "initial" under Non-taxable and since I never do new installs (as in a new property) I've had it in my head I'm not "initial".
> 
> But after reading it over and over and over after quality and Polaris and couple of other guys showed "wait a minute"...... I see where it's that way.
> 
> No wonder you landscape guys never have any paperwork to do, you're not bouncing back and forth between taxable services and non taxable.
> 
> Funny, state doesn't collect on a $30,000 retaining wall, but I have to collect a $1.50 if I mow a yard for $30.
> 
> 
> 
> Soon enough landscaping will be taxed. Right now it is based on recurring scheduled services for the most part.
> 
> 
> 
> LwnmwrMan22;1919130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know they get the tax on the materials, just like they get the tax on the equipment I buy to mow. It's just stupid in my eyes.
> 
> Just like why do they collect on mowing, but not snowplowing.
> 
> I'm essentially doing the exact same motions on the exact same properties, sometimes with the exact same equipment (backpack blowers, shovels).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same as above only sooner. Plowing will be taxed. I also predict tighter regulations on salt. Salt will be the next fertilizer. I would expect changes in how you store, apply, and transport to be alot more regulated shortly.
> 
> 
> 
> qualitycut;1919133 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This to depends what you have on your invoice. You can really do well that part of it was x amount unless that was bid separate even at that you can bundle it all into Landscape project
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agree. See above
> 
> 
> 
> Advantage;1919136 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try working in two states where the sales tax codes vary greatly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would be a pain. Similar to Hennepin county and outside counties though.
> 
> 
> 
> qualitycut;1919239 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well when i was gone last week we had a mouse get into the sugar in the lower cabinet thats right by the door going into the garage. Well caught the little ***** this morning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had a mouse get into dog food and such in my garage. My work bench is now covered in Mouse cafe.
Click to expand...


----------



## TKLAWN

Down to around an inch from NWS.

Not to confident i'll be doing anything, I was looking for something to do.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1919165 said:


> You are going to regret saying that.


I hope so.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Down again. 0.1 and 0.9 = 1 whole inch. NWS
Maybe one commercial and city side walks...boooo. Same revenue
weather it hits or not. Contract.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1919243 said:


> Yeah, when is the VRAC forecast?


You read where I said 
MO yesterday right?


----------



## Bill1090

Looks like it may have creeper north a touch. http://www.crh.noaa.gov/wxstory.php?site=arx


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;1919247 said:


> I hope so.


Bring on the snow


----------



## SSS Inc.

Lwnmwr, My VRAC opinion will be issued between 2 and 3 p.m. with hourly updates to follow.


----------



## ryde307

Missed SSS's quote in there. I agree I'm not giving up. That storm looks like it is heading east a bit. I'm still thinking we can get 1-1.5" out of this one.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1919257 said:


> Lwnmwr, My VRAC opinion will be issued between 2 and 3 p.m. with hourly updates to follow.


oh BOY!!!!! xysportussmileyflag:salute:


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1919261 said:


> oh BOY!!!!! xysportussmileyflag:salute:


The VRAC program is open to all people. Opinions are welcomed from all and if enough participation is present detailed VRACmapS™ will be issued.


----------



## qualitycut

Looks the part in ND is staring to drop and tilt


----------



## wintergreen82

I think everyone is in the wrong profession. Power company called to tell me they can't take the meter and power lines down on one of our houses because union contract says they do not have to work in below zero weather. I told them is coming down one way or another


----------



## MNPLOWCO

wintergreen82;1919266 said:


> I think everyone is in the wrong profession. Power company called to tell me they can't take the meter and power lines down on one of our houses because union contract says they do not have to work in below zero weather. I told them is coming down one way or another


you just need to tell them that they don't have to take them down anymore..... But they will have to pick them up.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Now I'm back to less than half today and around one inch tonight.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1919239 said:


> Well when i was gone last week we had a mouse get into the sugar in the lower cabinet thats right by the door going into the garage. Well caught the little ***** this morning


He/she has friends... you will never get them all, you need to control access points.


----------



## ryde307

SnowGuy73;1919287 said:


> Now I'm back to less than half today and around one inch tonight.


I'm telling you there is a chance!


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1919291 said:


> I'm telling you there is a chance!


I'm right there with you!


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1919289 said:


> He/she has friends... you will never get them all, you need to control access points.


I cant find anywhere they would be getting in. It happened while we were out of town also so hoping fir the best.

Have more traps set where i found 1 or 2 turds and got 1 today. Also couple of the repellant bags


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;1919296 said:


> I'm right there with you!


My VRAC says that system is moving East at a decent amount. I'm going with 1.2". Done by 10 PM.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1919291 said:


> I'm telling you there is a chance!


I guess we shall see.

Every time I look it goes down more.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hourly down to 1.3"


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1919303 said:


> My VRAC says that system is moving East at a decent amount. I'm going with 1.2". Done by 10 PM.


I'm going with 0.7"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If you looked at this radar, everyone's blood would be PUMPING!!!

http://radar.weather.gov/radar.php?product=N0R&rid=abr&loop=yes


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1919303 said:


> My VRAC says that system is moving East at a decent amount. I'm going with 1.2". Done by 10 PM.





SnowGuy73;1919309 said:


> I'm going with 0.7"


Nice. Might need to issue a map soon. First I better clean the kitchen so it looks like I did something today.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1919313 said:


> If you looked at this radar, everyone's blood would be PUMPING!!!
> 
> http://radar.weather.gov/radar.php?product=N0R&rid=abr&loop=yes


It looks like fun out there. Wish it was heading straight east. I agree with Ryde though with the east comment. It sure feels like we will get clipped by it at the least.


----------



## DDB

SSS Inc.;1919319 said:


> Nice. Might need to issue a map soon. First I better clean the kitchen so it looks like I did something today.


I just did that too for same reason. Thumbs Up


----------



## IDST

LwnmwrMan22;1919243 said:


> Yeah, when is the VRAC forecast?


VRAC?? I missed the definition on this one See it every few pages from you boy's


----------



## OC&D

Camden;1919036 said:


> Yeah, unless you have a bunch of zero tolerance accounts or do a lot of deicing you wouldn't be making very much money. My invoices for December were way way less than I had hoped for.


Nope. I only had one zero tolerance account, a couple of 1.5" triggers, and all the rest were 2".


----------



## SSS Inc.

jagext;1919332 said:


> VRAC?? I missed the definition on this one See it every few pages from you boy's


VisualRadarAccumulationCalculations ™. All based on personal opinions. VRAC welcomes all opinions.

As a storm approaches a person can issue their VRAC opinion. If enough are collected to represent a fair amount of our coverage area periodic VRACmapS™ will be issued. Its only asked that all VRAC opinions are for you own area unless specifically noted otherwise.


----------



## OC&D

starspangled6.0;1919055 said:


> I know a couple of fantastic lawyers if you need a referral


Oxymoron? :laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1917794 said:


> I concur. Bano's a lock for 2-3" based on Visual Radar Accumulation Calculations (VRAC).


From the original... (Page 5883)


----------



## SnowGuy73

New pulled the snow for Saturday now too.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1919338 said:


> From the original... (Page 5883)


Yes, and we have a high success rate so far using the VRAC system. Thankyou for reposting. :waving:


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1919343 said:


> Yes, and we have a high success rate so far using the VRAC system. Thankyou for reposting. :waving:


Post #1917794 ... at this moment. (forgot that on the last one...we could still suffer from the edit monster...:waving


----------



## Doughboy12

Don't tell me this year will be a repeat of last season's out door ice.... Too cafe cold to go out and skate OR melting and too soft to skate. I skated outside exactly ZERO times last year.

(I gave the wife skates for Xmas...so I guess I already know the answer to that.)


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1919336 said:


> VisualRadarAccumulationCalculations ™. All based on personal opinions. VRAC welcomes all opinions.
> 
> As a storm approaches a person can issue their VRAC opinion. If enough are collected to represent a fair amount of our coverage area periodic VRACmapS™ will be issued. Its only asked that all VRAC opinions are for you own area unless specifically noted otherwise.


Yes, and no more posting Burnsville has snow during a non-even event...we all know Buck Hill has snow...


----------



## CityGuy

Down to less than 1 tonight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1919347 said:


> Down to less than 1 tonight.


Lame.........


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1919299 said:


> I cant find anywhere they would be getting in. It happened while we were out of town also so hoping fir the best.
> 
> Have more traps set where i found 1 or 2 turds and got 1 today. Also couple of the repellant bags


I've got a couple of cats your more than welcome to come get. Mouse heads are their favorite.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I went from $24k for December in '13, to just under $30k for December for '14. Which one do you think worked better for me??


We all live and die by the snow. Some want (need) snow every 4-5 days to reap the rewards.

Some want snow every 1-2 weeks for something to do and survive the winter.

Some get killed by snow every 4-5 days and cannot survive (close for me last year).


----------



## CityGuy

Boss thinks were in an off year for snow. Not much this year but pleanty of cold.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1919348 said:


> Lame.........


Agreed.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Greenery;1919350 said:


> I've got a couple of cats your more than welcome to come get. Mice heads are their favorite.


All the damn cats we've had come by never like mice. They'll starve to death before they will go hunt for food. No we never feed them either. Now I use them as target practice


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;1919352 said:


> Boss thinks were in an off year for snow. Not much this year but pleanty of cold.


Maybe you should come down here and show the clowns who plow my city streets something. Dumb a holes always take 2 days to plow. Start late and then don't finish and resume the next day.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

back to printer talk. I had picked up this Epson just before Christmas and I HATE it.

I am taking it back today.

I want something with two trays, so I can have envelopes in one, paper in the other.

Where I store the printer under an end table in the corner of the living room, it's not conducive to changing out paper.

I think some of you guys are running the HP 8620??? Loading up this Epson now and heading back to BBY.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Holy cripes does that precip shield by Mankato look like it's making a beeline for the cities or what?!?!?!?!

http://radar.weather.gov/radar.php?product=N0R&rid=mpx&loop=yes


----------



## OC&D

jimslawnsnow;1919356 said:


> Now I use them as target practice


Thumbs Up There are too many stray cats as it is, feed 'em lead!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1919360 said:


> Holy cripes does that precip shield by Mankato look like it's making a beeline for the cities or what?!?!?!?!
> 
> http://radar.weather.gov/radar.php?product=N0R&rid=mpx&loop=yes


Funny, I was just looking at that. If all you looked at is the metro radar I would be getting my truck ready. The regional radar sure looks different.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1919366 said:


> Funny, I was just looking at that. If all you looked at is the metro radar I would be getting my truck ready. The regional radar sure looks different.


That's exactly what I went to, wondering if there had been a major shift.


----------



## qualitycut

Radar i seen sure dont look like it's going to hit us


----------



## starspangled6.0

Too much egg nog for those guys... I'll bet we don't even get 0.5" here in St. Paul tonight.


----------



## IDST

qualitycut;1919371 said:


> Radar i seen sure dont look like it's going to hit us


too much negativity quaility. We need to stay positive


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jagext;1919378 said:


> too much negativity quaility. We need to stay positive


quality has the best attitude here!!! ***high five!!!


----------



## qualitycut

jagext;1919378 said:


> too much negativity quaility. We need to stay positive


Just saying it how i see it 

I dont care either way.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Back up to 1-2" tonight.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1919359 said:


> back to printer talk. I had picked up this Epson just before Christmas and I HATE it.
> 
> I am taking it back today.
> 
> I want something with two trays, so I can have envelopes in one, paper in the other.
> 
> Where I store the printer under an end table in the corner of the living room, it's not conducive to changing out paper.
> 
> I think some of you guys are running the HP 8620??? Loading up this Epson now and heading back to BBY.


HP 8600 here... love it


----------



## starspangled6.0

WC future radar has the whole thing coming towards the Cities. FORECASTERS Y U NOT STOP MESSING WITH US????


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger were you in Osseo on 81 about 30-45 min ago?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1919386 said:


> Back up to 1-2" tonight.


Looking at the current radar, I don't know how you couldn't be??


----------



## cbservicesllc

cbservicesllc;1919388 said:


> HP 8600 here... love it


Get the Premier... 2 trays... legal scan... second set of cartridges... bought mine in June and just installed the 2nd set


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hourly at 1.1".


----------



## qualitycut

Down to 1 from 1.3


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1919393 said:


> Get the Premier... 2 trays... legal scan... second set of cartridges... bought mine in June and just installed the 2nd set


8600 Premier???


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dark blues forming to the west.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Forgot how much it sucks to be back home


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1919404 said:


> Forgot how much it sucks to be back home


Yes is does suck being home!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gonna be a nightmare in Maplewood. Daycare across from the Myth has water POURING everywhere, including down Beam Ave.

Already freezing on the road, and I mean ALOT of water!!

There's no one around. I pulled in, thinking I would tell the daycare they have this issue and the gal comes running out like I was city or a plumber.

I got the hell out ta there.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1919404 said:


> Forgot how much it sucks to be back home


Im going back up Fri to pine city


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1919401 said:


> 8600 Premier???


8620 is the new code... I think. (I posted the breakdown back when "we" were talking about them. I'll look for you. BRB)

Edit: 8630 is the one with two trays.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1919411 said:


> Im going back up Fri to pine city


We doing lunch this week?


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1919413 said:


> We doing lunch this week?


Sure.... got some money for ya too


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1919401 said:


> 8600 Premier???


Yeah I think thats it... they discontinued my model, but they should still be about the same


----------



## cbservicesllc

cbservicesllc;1919416 said:


> Yeah I think thats it... they discontinued my model, but they should still be about the same


8630 mentioned above sounds about right


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Almost bought the 8620, but couldn't find the second tray... Off to Sam's Club.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;1919404 said:


> Forgot how much it sucks to be back home


Ha! Said the same thing Saturday!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The water is still pouring out of the daycare with no one around. It's swirling around the man hole covers in the parking lot, it's that much water.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1919423 said:


> The water is still pouring out of the daycare with no one around. It's swirling around the man hole covers in the parking lot, it's that much water.


You should go out in the lot and start building an arc.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1919420 said:


> Almost bought the 8620, but couldn't find the second tray... Off to Sam's Club.


Sorry for almost misleading you...In my defense I did say I would BRB.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1919411 said:


> Im going back up Fri to pine city


I might go back up this week sometime.


----------



## Bill1090

Here's my official VRAC for La Crosse. The northside will end up with exactly 2.34".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1919428 said:


> Sorry for almost misleading you...In my defense I did say I would BRB.


Nah, I almost bought it before I read the above posts.

Sam's has an 8625, but no two tray printer.


----------



## qualitycut

Sitting in the shack in the garage testing out my buddy heater. Must be bored.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Back to around an inch....


----------



## SSS Inc.

That stuff IS getting closer to the metro. Hmmmmm.........


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1919437 said:


> Sitting in the shack in the garage testing out my buddy heater. Must be bored.


Is that the Clam you picked up?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1919451 said:


> That stuff IS getting closer to the metro. Hmmmmm.........


Just about into Belle Plaine.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1919309 said:


> I'm going with 0.7"


I think you might be a little high on your estimate.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1919456 said:


> I think you might be a little high.


Fixed it for you....


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1919437 said:


> Sitting in the shack in the garage testing out my buddy heater. Must be bored.


Careful with the co


----------



## OC&D

I just started my truck for the first time since last year. It started fine with the remote start but didn't sound too happy about it.


----------



## CityGuy

So is there any truth to the myth that washing your truck with warm water will help dissolve salt better than cold water?

Research is mixed.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1919433 said:


> Nah, I almost bought it before I read the above posts.
> 
> Sam's has an 8625, but no two tray printer.


Office Depot/Max... whatever they call themselves now days that they merged...


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1919456 said:


> I think you might be a little high on your estimate.


I know...

Sucks considering 3 days ago I was at 3-5"!


----------



## banonea

got to love when a gas station that you deal with on a regular basis is willing to sell you something that they normally make a whole lot more money on than selling it outright, this will help keep me up for the next few days.......


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1919437 said:


> Sitting in the shack in the garage testing out my buddy heater. Must be bored.


What shack did you get? I have a big buddy heater for my portable works too good


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1919453 said:


> Is that the Clam you picked up?


Yea for 40 bucks. It works though.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1919480 said:


> What shack did you get? I have a big buddy heater for my portable works too good


Its older no front door just flips over. Couldn't pass it up for 40 bucks, will wor till i feel like spending 7-800 bucks

Uncle just bought a otter 1200 and has a big budddy. Could only run it on low it worked so good. He bought me the regular buddy heater because i ran him up to brainard to get the shack for him. He dropped it off at my house on his way to the airport yesterday m


----------



## CityGuy

Dahl says up to inch.


Believe it when I see it.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1919478 said:


> got to love when a gas station that you deal with on a regular basis is willing to sell you something that they normally make a whole lot more money on than selling it outright, this will help keep me up for the next few days.......


What's it taste like? Never seen that before.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1919484 said:


> Dahl says up to inch.
> 
> Believe it when I see it.


Yea i dont think its going to happen


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1919475 said:


> Office Depot/Max... whatever they call themselves now days that they merged...


Yeah, found one.....almost cheaper to buy 2 different printers.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Up to 40% for Thursday.


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1919491 said:


> Up to 40% for Thursday.


I'm at 30%. We're on the way up!


----------



## qualitycut

It looks too cold for much accumulation north of i-94 where needle snowflakes are likely to form.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Evens shows it out of here by about 19:00.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1919506 said:


> Evens shows it out of here by about 19:00.


Shows 0.6" downtown.


----------



## qualitycut

Dry tounge metro?


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1919482 said:


> Yea for 40 bucks. It works though.


Dibs.........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1919505 said:


> It looks too cold for much accumulation north of i-94 where needle snowflakes are likely to form.


Okay NWS........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1919475 said:


> Office Depot/Max... whatever they call themselves now days that they merged...


Went back to OfficeMax. They price matched from $399 down to $279, plus it comes with a second set of ink ($100). Not that far out of line with other printers at that point.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1919490 said:


> Yeah, found one.....almost cheaper to buy 2 different printers.


On sale online....if you can wait.
Edit: Oops, just a tad late on this post...


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1919486 said:


> Yea i dont think its going to happen


I don't think so.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1919491 said:


> Up to 40% for Thursday.


They start uping and we get nothing.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1919511 said:


> Okay NWS........


Thats where i got it from, duh.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1919506 said:


> Evens shows it out of here by about 19:00.


Might get some studying done tonight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1919518 said:


> They start uping and we get nothing.


Yup...........


----------



## SnowGuy73

cityguy;1919520 said:


> might get some studying done tonight.


fao?...........


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Look like it hits me a 7:00 and leaves me at 8:45.
An hour and 45 mins. 0.9" on NWS. 

Let see what 1.5 hours
at these temps can muster up.


----------



## CityGuy

Holy crap this medical is taking forever.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1919522 said:


> fao?...........


Yup. 
Hydrolic calculations.
Just want to understand the theory


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1919257 said:


> Lwnmwr, My VRAC opinion will be issued between 2 and 3 p.m. with hourly updates to follow.


Sooooo?.......?


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1919525 said:


> Yup.
> Hydrolic calculations.
> Just want to understand the theory


Jimmy teaching?


----------



## CityGuy

-1 and cloudy


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1919527 said:


> Jimmy teaching?


Farmer.....


----------



## CityGuy

33 minutes and counting.
Still haven't cleared.


----------



## OC&D

CityGuy;1919474 said:


> So is there any truth to the myth that washing your truck with warm water will help dissolve salt better than cold water?
> 
> Research is mixed.


It's not a myth, and well supported by physics. So yes, it's definitely true and easily testable--in the kitchen even!


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1919530 said:


> Farmer.....


Ah, ok......


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1919526 said:


> Sooooo?.......?


Sorry. Had to make a beer run, pick up taco supplies and get the kids.

My current VRAC opinion for the airport is .51". Yes I said a tick more than 1/2". Update at 5:30.


----------



## qualitycut

Bano , jim. Any snow yet?


----------



## CityGuy

OC&D;1919532 said:


> It's not a myth, and well supported by physics. So yes, it's definitely true and easily testable--in the kitchen even!


So what your saying is to dissolve the salt on my truck I should use warm or hot water.


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone up for some ice fishing this week


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;1919485 said:


> What's it taste like? Never seen that before.


Little to no taste, mix it with coffee or soda, It helps:yow!::yow!::yow!::yow!:


----------



## PremierL&L

SSS Inc.;1919535 said:


> Sorry. Had to make a beer run, pick up taco supplies and get the kids.
> 
> My current VRAC opinion for the airport is .51". Yes I said a tick more than 1/2". Update at 5:30.


Just started snowing here looking at the flakes and the radar your VRAC might need some tweeking


----------



## SSS Inc.

PremierL&L;1919548 said:


> Just started snowing here looking at the flakes and the radar your VRAC might need some tweeking


Good info. Where are you again and what exactly are the flakes doing and looking like?????


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1919536 said:


> Bano , jim. Any snow yet?


Nothing here. - 3 for a temp

Got everything fueled up
All blowers repaired and deiced
Replaced the power steering cooler in the black plow truck, after I put a new pump in, it sprung a leak in the cooler :realmad:
Changed the plow lights on my plow, now they don't wiggle like a stripper
All the boys have checked in and are ready to goThumbs Up

just doing the rout slips for the night than nap time.........


----------



## qualitycut

Dry air going on in the immediate metro


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dahl is on.


----------



## PremierL&L

New Germany and the flakes look like pin needles


----------



## banonea

Question......
Has anyone here got one of the new Western Prodigy plows. Thinking about going that route. All the benefits of a wide out or V plow, None of the headache. 8" 6" in scope mode when straight, auto drop on the wings when you angle, or you can pin them to make it a 10' straight blade. About $000.00 less than a wide out.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Says a coating.....?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1919559 said:


> Says a coating.....?


Shows a coating - inch.


----------



## TKLAWN

radar looks weak and out in no time.


----------



## SSS Inc.

PremierL&L;1919557 said:


> New Germany and the flakes look like pin needles


So you are saying I'm on the high end? Kinda of thought so.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1919538 said:


> So what your saying is to dissolve the salt on my truck I should use warm or hot water.


Yep.... More room for disolved solids.

"The hotter water has faster moving water molecules. This causes more water molecules to come in contact with the salt over a shorter period of time which increases the rate at which the salt is dissolved into the water."


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1919558 said:


> Question......
> Has anyone here got one of the new Western Prodigy plows. Thinking about going that route. All the benefits of a wide out or V plow, None of the headache. 8" 6" in scope mode when straight, auto drop on the wings when you angle, or you can pin them to make it a 10' straight blade. About $000.00 less than a wide out.......


Not much of a deal at $000.00 less??


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1919558 said:


> Question......
> Has anyone here got one of the new Western Prodigy plows. Thinking about going that route. All the benefits of a wide out or V plow, None of the headache. 8" 6" in scope mode when straight, auto drop on the wings when you angle, or you can pin them to make it a 10' straight blade. About $000.00 less than a wide out.......


I would say dont do it. Just from hearing from people with them as well as the blizzard brand.

Edit. Just go with the expandable and be done with it. Back Dragging in scoop would suck


----------



## SSS Inc.

Well let me know when I can have a Beer.


----------



## qualitycut

Im going with .35


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1919558 said:


> Question......
> Has anyone here got one of the new Western Prodigy plows. Thinking about going that route. All the benefits of a wide out or V plow, None of the headache. 8" 6" in scope mode when straight, auto drop on the wings when you angle, or you can pin them to make it a 10' straight blade. About $000.00 less than a wide out.......


Short and sweet.... Don't. (-$400.00)
That is what I read by all accounts when doing some reaserch. Including the guys in here.
Same question posted in a recent thread on one of the other areas in here.


----------



## qualitycut

Stuff way out west is already falling apart


----------



## hansenslawncare

banonea;1919558 said:


> Question......
> Has anyone here got one of the new Western Prodigy plows. Thinking about going that route. All the benefits of a wide out or V plow, None of the headache. 8" 6" in scope mode when straight, auto drop on the wings when you angle, or you can pin them to make it a 10' straight blade. About $000.00 less than a wide out.......


We run one. Very nice plow. Call or pm me if you have specific questions.

Rick
612.849.0254


----------



## TKLAWN

banonea;1919558 said:


> Question......
> Has anyone here got one of the new Western Prodigy plows. Thinking about going that route. All the benefits of a wide out or V plow, None of the headache. 8" 6" in scope mode when straight, auto drop on the wings when you angle, or you can pin them to make it a 10' straight blade. About $000.00 less than a wide out.......


get the wideout , not worth saving money for a lesser plow.
Check the reviews on the blizzard speedwing it's essentially the same plow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1919577 said:


> get the wideout , not worth saving money for a lesser plow.
> Check the reviews on the blizzard speedwing it's essentially the same plow.


This..... ......


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1919558 said:


> Question......
> Has anyone here got one of the new Western Prodigy plows. Thinking about going that route. All the benefits of a wide out or V plow, None of the headache. 8" 6" in scope mode when straight, auto drop on the wings when you angle, or you can pin them to make it a 10' straight blade. About $000.00 less than a wide out.......


This is the thread I mentioned.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Train vs school bus crash in nd...

I bet big oil gets blamed!


----------



## CityGuy

Train vs school bus near Grand Forks. 2 people are DOA.


----------



## Camden

banonea;1919558 said:


> Question......
> Has anyone here got one of the new Western Prodigy plows. Thinking about going that route. All the benefits of a wide out or V plow, None of the headache. 8" 6" in scope mode when straight, auto drop on the wings when you angle, or you can pin them to make it a 10' straight blade. About $000.00 less than a wide out.......


If there's only a $400 difference between a Prodigy and a Wideout then your decision has been made for you.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Funny thing is the RAP keeps going up everytime I look. Tiny bits.


----------



## Greenery

Light flakes here. very light coating on the ground.


----------



## PremierL&L

Wideout got 2 love them


----------



## qualitycut

Well looks like i can have a few **** tails at la grolla tonight


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1919590 said:


> Funny thing is the RAP keeps going up everytime I look. Tiny bits.


Whats the ratio, 10:1 ish


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1919594 said:


> Whats the ratio, 10:1 ish


Maybe I missed it but why is the ratio so low with it being so cold out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Couple flurries here.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1919584 said:


> Train vs school bus crash in nd...
> 
> I bet big oil gets blamed!


Nice timing on the post. Thumbs Up


----------



## OC&D

CityGuy;1919538 said:


> So what your saying is to dissolve the salt on my truck I should use warm or hot water.


In a nutshell, yes. To be clear, cold water will dissolve salt, but as you increase water temperature, you will increase the speed at which the salt dissolves, and also how much dissolved salt that water can carry.

This is why a hotsy is more effective than a pressure washer using regular old hose water.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1919595 said:


> Maybe I missed it but why is the ratio so low with it being so cold out.


Idk but think it has to do with how small the flakes are. Nws mentioned 10:1 a few days back


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1919390 said:


> Ranger were you in Osseo on 81 about 30-45 min ago?


Could have been me. was out running around doing some errands. Was up and down 81 twice went to fleet farm


----------



## unit28

Snow Captain;1918673 said:


> Did Northern MN up on the border ever get that 5"-9" Friday into Saturday? Never heard of any snow totals from up there.


wondering what the cap'n has for a vaorestopacc attm

I have nothing to report
attm

so .................

I'm out


----------



## OC&D

It's snowing here, in case that gets anyone excited. I've got a solid dusting already!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1919595 said:


> Maybe I missed it but why is the ratio so low with it being so cold out.


For us north siders, thee air is too cold through all layers of the atmosphere, causing "needle flakes" <--official term from NWS and quality.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1919597 said:


> Nice timing on the post. Thumbs Up


As to you!


----------



## qualitycut

Ive got dry tounge in my area, snow all around me.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Have at least an inch so far. No real measurement . Treated lots have about half inch


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1919567 said:


> Well let me know when I can have a Beer.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1919483 said:


> Its older no front door just flips over. Couldn't pass it up for 40 bucks, will wor till i feel like spending 7-800 bucks
> 
> Uncle just bought a otter 1200 and has a big budddy. Could only run it on low it worked so good. He bought me the regular buddy heater because i ran him up to brainard to get the shack for him. He dropped it off at my house on his way to the airport yesterday m


I can't ever have mine on anything but low and my clam is pretty big. There awsome heaters


----------



## Ranger620

Small flakes here but coming a a decent pace. Hope it moves out was hoping for a few tonight


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1919619 said:


>


You see your guys "bumblebee" engine is in MN fire chief magazine?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1919514 said:


> Went back to OfficeMax. They price matched from $399 down to $279, plus it comes with a second set of ink ($100). Not that far out of line with other printers at that point.


Nice work! If it's anything like my discontinued version or better you'll love it!


----------



## CityGuy

So how is the Boston bomber supposed to get a fair trial in Boston when they are letting juriors go if they won't support the death penalty?

Makes no sense.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1919624 said:


> You see your guys "bumblebee" engine is in MN fire chief magazine?


Seen that.

I heard the other day I may be on the cover of the next one.


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea;1919558 said:


> Question......
> Has anyone here got one of the new Western Prodigy plows. Thinking about going that route. All the benefits of a wide out or V plow, None of the headache. 8" 6" in scope mode when straight, auto drop on the wings when you angle, or you can pin them to make it a 10' straight blade. About $000.00 less than a wide out.......


I had a sub plow a lot with one last year... Seemed to work pretty well vs a Wideout... Less moving parts...


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;1919630 said:


> Seen that.
> 
> I heard the other day I may be on the cover of the next one.


Same with Green.


----------



## PremierL&L

Been snowing an hour here got right about 1/8th inch on the tape!


----------



## qualitycut

By the time the tounge is gone the snows going to be gone.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1919630 said:


> Seen that.
> 
> I heard the other day I may be on the cover of the next one.


Haha. Nice.....


----------



## qualitycut

PremierL&L;1919636 said:


> Been snowing an hour here got right about 1/8th inch on the tape!


Shoot, my .35 is going to be way high


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1919633 said:


> Same with Green.


Typical.....

Officer and a rookie looking for the cameras!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1919644 said:


> Typical.....
> 
> Officer and a rookie looking for the cameras!


It's a drone shot from our Cosmos burn a few weeks ago.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1919607 said:


> For us north siders, thee air is too cold through all layers of the atmosphere, causing "needle flakes" <--official term from NWS and quality.


I guess it's better than a needle richard... not much though...


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1919558 said:


> Question......
> Has anyone here got one of the new Western Prodigy plows. Thinking about going that route. All the benefits of a wide out or V plow, None of the headache. 8" 6" in scope mode when straight, auto drop on the wings when you angle, or you can pin them to make it a 10' straight blade. About $000.00 less than a wide out.......


I say don't do it and spend the extra for a wideout. I have had a blown hose in my wideout and a broken chain in 4 seasons. I know I use mine in at 8ft quite a bit for tight spots


----------



## cbservicesllc

cbservicesllc;1919631 said:


> I had a sub plow a lot with one last year... Seemed to work pretty well vs a Wideout... Less moving parts...


But I'm not an elite Western or Blizzard mind...


----------



## unit28

us northsiders ain't gettin nuthing......
because there aint nothing to get

Storm was heading straight to the Ozarks but took a wide right 
never was supposed to track this far from the git/go

skinny boot needleflake'n cafe no vortex derechopos storm

lame


----------



## CityGuy

Pizza

It's whats for dinner.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1919653 said:


> us northsiders ain't gettin nuthing......
> because there aint nothing to get
> 
> Storm was heading straight to the Ozarks but took a wide right
> never was supposed to track this far from the git/go
> 
> skinny boot needleflake'n cafe no vortex derechopos storm
> 
> lame


Son of a... Focus on the next one I guess... Dusting here...


----------



## CityGuy

Wonder where Green has been all day?


----------



## PremierL&L

qualitycut;1919640 said:


> Shoot, my .35 is going to be way high


Hey keep your head up you might get there yet


----------



## OC&D

Polarismalibu;1919648 said:


> I say don't do it and spend the extra for a wideout. I know I use mine in at 8ft quite a bit for tight spots


I agree. When I had my Blizzard I had a number of places I would pull the wings in because I couldn't fit otherwise.

The other instance where I wouldn't want a Prodigy or Speedwing is in really heavy, deep snow, where you can't get enough traction to actually push as much as the plow will hold.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Half of a dusting here, nothing on the steps or driveway (salted)


----------



## Bill1090

Just started getting flurries here. Picking up by the minute!


----------



## qualitycut

PremierL&L;1919659 said:


> Hey keep your head up you might get there yet


It hasn't even snowed here yet.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1919664 said:


> I agree. When I had my Blizzard I had a number of places I would pull the wings in because I couldn't fit otherwise.
> 
> The other instance where I wouldn't want a Prodigy or Speedwing is in really heavy, deep snow, where you can't get enough traction to actually push as much as the plow will hold.


That second one is a very valid point now that you say it. Has happened plenty times to me.


----------



## PremierL&L

qualitycut;1919667 said:


> It hasn't even snowed here yet.


Yeah that's what the beers for!


----------



## qualitycut

At less than 1 inch Thu that means by Thursday morning we will be at 4-6


----------



## qualitycut

PremierL&L;1919671 said:


> Yeah that's what the beers for!


Im right in the middle of that tiny sliver of nothing on the radar


----------



## unit28

Tail better spin

If it does , upslope snow will happen soon


----------



## PremierL&L

Well I might pull off a half inch yet before she's done


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1919565 said:


> Not much of a deal at $000.00 less??


:laughing:

Ment $1000.00 less


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1919646 said:


> It's a drone shot from our Cosmos burn a few weeks ago.


Is it a white house?


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1919657 said:


> Son of a... Focus on the next one I guess... Dusting here...


Seems to the story this season.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1919667 said:


> It hasn't even snowed here yet.


Was snowing pretty good when I left work by the St. Paul airport about 40 min ago.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Coating here.


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;1919699 said:


> Coating here.


Here too. Big gap of nothing between Quality at 494 and Coats.


----------



## SSS Inc.

A super Heavy Dusting here. Snowing pretty good now but alas, it would need to keep this up for a good six hours. Reducing my VRAC opinion.......small decrease to .28".


----------



## Doughboy12

County just went by....or a jet at 500ft.

Edit: no plow in site. That shook the house.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Looks like FLOUR snow again.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1919696 said:


> Was snowing pretty good when I left work by the St. Paul airport about 40 min ago.


Exactly i have enough now where it just makes an outline of the outside of my shoe


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1919706 said:


> Exactly i have enough now where it just makes an outline of the outside of my shoe


Have you been standing outside this whole time?


----------



## SSS Inc.

And yet the RAP keeps going up≤≤≤≥≥≥≤≤≤≥≥≥≤≤≤≥≥≥


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Done by 8:30.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1919716 said:


> Done by 8:30.


For the cities.........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1919712 said:


> And yet the RAP keeps going up≤≤≤≥≥≥≤≤≤≥≥≥≤≤≤≥≥≥


It did the other night too.


----------



## Doughboy12

Baby Gwen Marrie to the pickle on 11 born at 11:30 last night.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

GFS believes in Thursday. NAM sure don't.


----------



## Bill1090

Only a dusting here. Still flurries.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1919711 said:


> Have you been standing outside this whole time?


How else do you recover from CO poisoning?


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;1919723 said:


> Baby Gwen Marrie to the pickle on 11 born at 11:30 last night.


Congrats to SnowGuy?!?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;1919723 said:


> Baby Gwen Marrie to the pickle on 11 born at 11:30 last night.


Geez! Last night's newscast must have sent her over the edge!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1919711 said:


> Have you been standing outside this whole time?


Yup, counting flakes


----------



## SSS Inc.

> i don't think i've ever enjoyed watching so many snowfalls without worrying about plowing.


ƒåß............


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1919692 said:


> Is it a white house?


Don't remember.


----------



## mnlefty

Doughboy12;1919723 said:


> Baby Gwen Marrie to the pickle on 11 born at 11:30 last night.


Sure it wasn't this morning? She was on the news at 1030 last night... would've had to go straight to the hospital?


----------



## Doughboy12

mnlefty;1919761 said:


> Sure it wasn't this morning? She was on the news at 1030 last night... would've had to go straight to the hospital?


Took the wife's word for it.... Just talked to her, it was today @11:27 today.


----------



## PremierL&L

Just under a half inch I will VRAC at .51 at this time


----------



## SSS Inc.

PremierL&L;1919764 said:


> Just under a half inch I will VRAC at .51 at this time


That was my original #. Thinking I should have stuck with it. At about a 1/4" here now.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1919770 said:


> That was my original #. Thinking I should have stuck with it. At about a 1/4" here now.


I think i will be close on my .35 at my place.


----------



## qualitycut

Cant wait to see everyone out plowing after this


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Alright what's VRAC? I know it's something SSS came up with or something.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1919775 said:


> Alright what's VRAC? I know it's something SSS came up with or something.


Visual Radar Accumulation Calculation.

Basically what we all think we will end up with for our areas based off of radar soundings.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1919772 said:


> I think i will be close on my .35 at my place.


Yesssssss.........


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1919774 said:


> Cant wait to see everyone out plowing after this


I got a call a few hours ago from a large company we sub for to be ready to plow 1" accounts if that tells you anything...


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1919646 said:


> It's a drone shot from our Cosmos burn a few weeks ago.


There was a drone there???


----------



## CityGuy

Question.
I have that pressed cardboard brown sruff between my house and garage in the attic space of the garage. I am not sure if it's insulated. Can I drill a hole in it to see or any other ideas.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1919784 said:


> There was a drone there???


Tim told us that the other day.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1919782 said:


> I got a call a few hours ago from a large company we sub for to be ready to plow 1" accounts if that tells you anything...


I have enough where my driveway has a white hue.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1919788 said:


> I have enough where my driveway has a white hue.


Huh?.......


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1919785 said:


> Question.
> I have that pressed cardboard brown sruff between my house and garage in the attic space of the garage. I am not sure if it's insulated. Can I drill a hole in it to see or any other ideas.


Probably just that "board" as that was/is a type of pressed board. Old school. You should be able to scratch your way through it but drilling would be faster. Might clog the but many times. My opinion without being there and seeing it. How old is the house?


----------



## CityGuy

Maybe a 1/4 here visually.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1919787 said:


> Tim told us that the other day.


Tim wasn't at cosmos.


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1919793 said:


> Probably just that "board" as that was/is a type of pressed board. Old school. You should be able to scratch your way through it but drilling would be faster. Might clog the but many times. My opinion without being there and seeing it. How old is the house?


2001 built.
Thought maybe it would bring back some insulation if there is any.

If not then I have another project.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1919785 said:


> Question.
> I have that pressed cardboard brown sruff between my house and garage in the attic space of the garage. I am not sure if it's insulated. Can I drill a hole in it to see or any other ideas.


Sure why not... it's not a fire stop like sheetrock... Got an inspection cam?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Have 1/8" here


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1919796 said:


> Tim wasn't at cosmos.


Correct. But Zip was asked by editor to wright an article about the use of drones in the fire service and he asked Tim to write it for him.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1919789 said:


> Huh?.......


= Not Much...


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1919800 said:


> Sure why not... it's not a fire stop like sheetrock... Got an inspection cam?


Was thinking about making a purchase if no insulation return.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1919799 said:


> 2001 built.
> Thought maybe it would bring back some insulation if there is any.
> 
> If not then I have another project.


Should be if the garage isn't. There should also be a "vapor" barrier. 
Remember this is from my time on the planet... Not any training.


----------



## olsonbro

1/8 to 1/4 here in Vadnais. Looks like its just plain falling apart on radar


----------



## ryde307

We are short a few people now. Everyone is sick. Now I'm hoping for .5 at most. We will plow a couple, salt some, and do walks. As much as I want snow I would pass on this one. I would however like 6 inches this weekend if possible.


----------



## CityGuy

If I do not have insulation what do any of you think of "framing" and running batt insulation up the wall.
Possibly 1x3 or 2x4.


----------



## ryde307

I am thinking maybe 1/4" here in Chanhassen. The radar looks like it is almost over already. Maybe another 45 min?


----------



## mn-bob

Doughboy12;1919793 said:


> Probably just that "board" as that was/is a type of pressed board. Old school. You should be able to scratch your way through it but drilling would be faster. Might clog the but many times. My opinion without being there and seeing it. How old is the house?


BuiltRite sheeting very common .


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1919808 said:


> If I do not have insulation what do any of you think of "framing" and running batt insulation up the wall.
> Possibly 1x3 or 2x4.


Let's cross that bridge when we get to it. :waving:

Not sure why you would need to because I assume your attic is a cold space anyway???


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1919805 said:


> Should be if the garage isn't. There should also be a "vapor" barrier.
> Remember this is from my time on the planet... Not any training.


Correct. Thats what I am affraid of with drilling into it. Going right threw vapor barrior.

Starting to lean toward just "framing" and running batts up the wall.
I would use pink foam board but would have to cut it into narrow sheets to get it threw scuttle hole and then glue it to the wall.


----------



## Greenery

3/8" in Rockford


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1919811 said:


> Let's cross that bridge when we get to it. :waving:
> 
> Not sure why you would need to because I assume your attic is a cold space anyway???


Correct but the garage attic space butts up to our bedroom and has been cold for the last few days. Colder than last year we believe.


----------



## Doughboy12

mn-bob;1919810 said:


> BuiltRite sheeting very common .


Didn't know if it was still around. And I meant bit not but...:laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1919814 said:


> Correct but the garage attic space butts up to our bedroom and has been cold for the last few days. Colder than last year we believe.


Well I get it now... Should already be a stud wall then....?


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1919816 said:


> Well I get it now... Should already be a stud wall then....?


I would have to think so. Studs between interior sheetrock and builtrite on garage side.

I would think it is insulated but maybe not enough?


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1919817 said:


> I would have to think so. Studs between interior sheetrock and builtrite on garage side.
> 
> I would think it is insulated but maybe not enough?


Might have "slipped" down too... Drill away I say.


----------



## CityGuy

Here is a link for Snowguys newest little pickle.

http://www.kare11.com/videos/life/2015/01/05/21309455/


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1919778 said:


> Visual Radar Accumulation Calculation.
> 
> Basically what we all think we will end up with for our areas based off of radar soundings.


Yes^^^^^^^^


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1919824 said:


> Yes^^^^^^^^


You need a bigger desk there Ricky.


----------



## CityGuy

And it's pretty much done snowing here.


----------



## mn-bob

CityGuy;1919825 said:


> You need a bigger desk there Ricky.


Yes and some spring loaded monitor arms to keep them off the desk top too.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1919824 said:


> Yes^^^^^^^^


Wow... that's funny!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1919789 said:


> Huh?.......












And yes, I'm white....and have 2 left feet.


----------



## mn-bob

cbservicesllc check your pms have some files for you


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1919824 said:


> Yes^^^^^^^^


Hahahaha hahahaha hahahaha hahahaha a!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1919835 said:


>


Did you get scared for a bit?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1919838 said:


> Did you get scared for a bit?


No. I am however heading out with the backpack blower for my WBL sidewalks.

Not sure if I'll go get some salt to drop yet.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone been to Northern Salt lately?


----------



## TKLAWN

.25 on the tape
going with that for my VRAC


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1919817 said:


> I would have to think so. Studs between interior sheetrock and builtrite on garage side.
> 
> I would think it is insulated but maybe not enough?


it will have foam insulation between the chip board cardboard crap and the inside studs. I think it is about 2" thick.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1919835 said:


> And yes, I'm white....and have 2 left feet.


we had more than that 10 minutes after it started


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;1919824 said:


> Yes^^^^^^^^


The perfect set up!!!!!!!!! :laughing::laughing:


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

All done here 1/8"


----------



## Drakeslayer

Close to a half here. Carver fleet farm.


----------



## NorthernProServ

jimslawnsnow;1919845 said:


> we had more than that 10 minutes after it started


What are you at now?


----------



## qualitycut

Little over .25 when i walked into the restaurant on selby in st paul 30 min ago


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1919841 said:


> Anyone been to Northern Salt lately?


They still don't have me other pallets I ordered


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1919843 said:


> it will have foam insulation between the chip board cardboard crap and the inside studs. I think it is about 2" thick.


So glueing pink foam is likely my best option? In your opinion.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1919856 said:


> So glueing pink foam is likely my best option? In your opinion.


Yes or use tack nails like they use for wrapping a house.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1919855 said:


> They still don't have me other pallets I ordered


Then I'll go hit up Menard's for 10 bags.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1919841 said:


> Anyone been to Northern Salt lately?


Negative...


----------



## IDST

CityGuy;1919785 said:


> Question.
> I have that pressed cardboard brown sruff between my house and garage in the attic space of the garage. I am not sure if it's insulated. Can I drill a hole in it to see or any other ideas.


yes but then patch it. it is a fire block from the garage to the house. you can patch it with 5/8 sheetrock


----------



## Drakeslayer

Still have needles falling


----------



## mn-bob

CityGuy;1919856 said:


> So glueing pink foam is likely my best option? In your opinion.


You can rip the 2'' Dow board to the size you need to fit threw the scuttle hole lay it sideways one on top of the other and fasten wth ring shank or deck screws. Just my 2centsThumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1919862 said:


> Then I'll go hit up Menard's for 10 bags.


White 80 lbs bag for about 8 bucks


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;1919850 said:


> What are you at now?


2"-3". just waiting for it to stop.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;1919855 said:


> They still don't have me other pallets I ordered


I abandoned those guys back in early Dec.....seems like a lost cause at this point!


----------



## IDST

CityGuy;1919812 said:


> Correct. Thats what I am affraid of with drilling into it. Going right threw vapor barrior.
> 
> Starting to lean toward just "framing" and running batts up the wall.
> I would use pink foam board but would have to cut it into narrow sheets to get it threw scuttle hole and then glue it to the wall.


do not use the pink board unless you plan on putting builtrite or sheetrock on both sides, which would suck to do. You need the builtrite or sheetrock there for the fireblock from the garage to the house. Even if you build a wall you need some type of fireblock


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;1919871 said:


> I abandoned those guys back in early Dec.....seems like a lost cause at this point!


Yeah I have been getting it other places now. Figured I wouldn't cancel the order it might show up in July


----------



## NorthernProServ

jimslawnsnow;1919870 said:


> 2"-3". just waiting for it to stop.


That would have been perfect here...ending at 9pm....how often does that happen!


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1919870 said:


> 2"-3". just waiting for it to stop.


Lucky!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

jagext;1919873 said:


> do not use the pink board unless you plan on putting builtrite or sheetrock on both sides, which would suck to do. You need the builtrite or sheetrock there for the fireblock from the garage to the house. Even if you build a wall you need some type of fireblock


So if I framed out and just insulated I am breaking code?

Never mind you answered my question I see.

Crap.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Up to 50% for Thursday at .9"


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;1919877 said:


> So if I framed out and just insulated I am breaking code?


I wasnt following along. If you can take a pic and send it to me Ill see what I come up with.


----------



## Green Grass

jagext;1919873 said:


> do not use the pink board unless you plan on putting builtrite or sheetrock on both sides, which would suck to do. You need the builtrite or sheetrock there for the fireblock from the garage to the house. Even if you build a wall you need some type of fireblock


He will be fine if he just adds the foam board to the outside to add extra insulation.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

OC&D what do you have there? Report from white bear is 1/8"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1919871 said:


> I abandoned those guys back in early Dec.....seems like a lost cause at this point!


That's more of what I was wondering, if Northern got their act together or not.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1919877 said:


> So if I framed out and just insulated I am breaking code?
> 
> Never mind you answered my question I see.
> 
> Crap.


If you leave the existing wall alone and just add extra insulation to the garage side you will be ok.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

not much wind either....for now and have a shoveler


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Mn dot is out tossing sparks


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1919883 said:


> If you leave the existing wall alone and just add extra insulation to the garage side you will be ok.


That's what I thought too.


----------



## IDST

CityGuy;1919877 said:


> So if I framed out and just insulated I am breaking code?


I would frame it out, insulate with batts on the house side and throw up builtrite or sheetrock on the garage side. No need for any vapor barrier unless you heat the attic in your garage or house.

Now if your garage has 5/8 sheetrock on the ceiling you technically wouldn't need the fireblock on your new wall in the attic, but I would do it for piece of mind.

If you have any other questions you can give me a call.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1919882 said:


> That's more of what I was wondering, if Northern got their act together or not.


Unfortunately, No.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1919882 said:


> That's more of what I was wondering, if Northern got their act together or not.


They probably won't this year or next year. Once hey get settled into St. Paul maybe they will be better


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1919878 said:


> Up to 50% for Thursday at .9"


I'm at 1.1" and I had the bullseye earlier.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1919882 said:


> That's more of what I was wondering, if Northern got their act together or not.


 With the so called salt shortage their gonna take care of themselves first. I saw one of their salt trucks with regular salt in it (not the pink stuff) couple weeks ago.


----------



## mn-bob

CityGuy;1919891 said:


> That's what I thought too.


You could always have the gas company do a Thermal image of your home and tell you where you are at with heat lost and point you in the right directions . Mn-Bobussmileyflag


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1919879 said:


> I wasnt following along. If you can take a pic and send it to me Ill see what I come up with.


Short version.

Builtrite on wall in garage attic that backs up to master bedoom. Sheetrock interior.

Want to add insulation on builtrite side. was thinking of glue/screw pink foam type stuff to builtrite to add insulation.

Option 2 is to frame out off builtrite and add batt insulation.


----------



## CityGuy

mn-bob;1919897 said:


> You could always have the gas company do a Thermal image of your home and tell you where you are at with heat lost and point you in the right directions . Mn-Bobussmileyflag


Supposed to be here sometime next week. Waiting on them to schedual.


----------



## CityGuy

jagext;1919892 said:


> I would frame it out, insulate with batts on the house side and throw up builtrite or sheetrock on the garage side. No need for any vapor barrier unless you heat the attic in your garage or house.
> 
> Now if your garage has 5/8 sheetrock on the ceiling you technically wouldn't need the fireblock on your new wall in the attic, but I would do it for piece of mind.
> 
> If you have any other questions you can give me a call.


5/8 all the way around the garage other than scuttle whitch is plywood.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Pizza lola and Broders rerun on Diners Drives ins and Dives. Both in my hood.


----------



## mn-bob

CityGuy;1919899 said:


> Supposed to be here sometime next week. Waiting on them to schedual.


Great . Let us know what you find out .


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1919871 said:


> I abandoned those guys back in early Dec.....seems like a lost cause at this point!


Weird... I always got my orders from them... maybe a few days delayed, but we got them... What have you guys experienced?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got a buddy at Univ/280 that says 3/4". Anyone want to refute?


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;1919898 said:


> Short version.
> 
> Builtrite on wall in garage attic that backs up to master bedoom. Sheetrock interior.
> 
> Want to add insulation on builtrite side. was thinking of glue/screw pink foam type stuff to builtrite to add insulation.
> 
> Option 2 is to frame out off builtrite and add batt insulation.


Got it. Ceiling in garage is sheetrocked thats your fire stop do as you wish. I would just throw up a couple studs and hang some insulation from that. 2" pink poly is only r-10 fiberglass would be a much better option.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1919875 said:


> That would have been perfect here...ending at 9pm....how often does that happen!


Only the first year I started on my own... Since then... Never...


----------



## IDST

CityGuy;1919898 said:


> Short version.
> 
> Builtrite on wall in garage attic that backs up to master bedoom. Sheetrock interior.
> 
> Want to add insulation on builtrite side. was thinking of glue/screw pink foam type stuff to builtrite to add insulation.
> 
> Option 2 is to frame out off builtrite and add batt insulation.


add the pink and throw on some builtrite over the top. The pink stuff MUST be covered with a fire block of some kind. it's printed right on the foam. Check out owens corning's website it will tell you the same thing.


----------



## IDST

Ranger620;1919909 said:


> Got it. Ceiling in garage is sheetrocked thats your fire stop do as you wish. I would just throw up a couple studs and hang some insulation from that. 2" pink poly is only r-10 fiberglass would be a much better option.


Perfect disregard last post. I type to damn slow


----------



## Ranger620

jagext;1919912 said:


> add the pink and throw on some builtrite over the top. The pink stuff MUST be covered with a fire block of some kind. it's printed right on the foam. Check out owens corning's website it will tell you the same thing.


His entire garage is sheetrocked with 5/8" rock no need for a fire stop in the attic


----------



## Ranger620

Do not put up a vapor barrier either thats already there on the inside of the house


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1919905 said:


> Weird... I always got my orders from them... maybe a few days delayed, but we got them... What have you guys experienced?


It's been over a month for me still say they don't have it


----------



## qualitycut

Geez trying to read weather and there are all these construction posts.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1919917 said:


> His entire garage is sheetrocked with 5/8" rock no need for a fire stop in the attic


I also have 1/2 in, on both side of a framed wall in about the middle of the garage attic with a 3x3 or so hole cut in it for access. Forgot that part.

I will try to throw pics tomorrow. I have to get the extension out to get up there and that's a lot of work for tonight.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1919918 said:


> Do not put up a vapor barrier either thats already there on the inside of the house


Correct. Non faced and no vapor barrior.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1919919 said:


> It's been over a month for me still say they don't have it


Yeah I guess my last order was 3 or 4 weeks ago... I haven't tried since because... well... you all know why...


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1919921 said:


> Geez trying to read weather and there are all these construction posts.


See what happes when it doesnt snow for a month. Guys are starting to do some projects. Except me


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1919921 said:


> Geez trying to read weather and there are all these construction posts.


We are going to start building houses together didn't you get the memo?


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;1919903 said:


> Pizza lola and Broders rerun on Diners Drives ins and Dives. Both in my hood.


And now I'm Hungry. Pizza Lola sounds good.
How much snow over by you? Maybe I have to drive that way to check lots and get pizza.


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;1919923 said:


> I also have 1/2 in, on both side of a framed wall in about the middle of the garage attic with a 3x3 or so hole cut in it for access. Forgot that part.
> 
> I will try to throw pics tomorrow. I have to get the extension out to get up there and that's a lot of work for tonight.


You are fine. All your fire stop was done when the house was built. As long as you dont cut into or remove sheetrock your fine with what you want to do.

My texture machine is still available if you want to borrow it. Bead is 10x easier than knock down and cheaper to.


----------



## unit28

Stuart scott had the rare carcenoid cancer

Its what my wife has

Iits hard to diagnose and get the right treatment
Still no cure for it


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone end up with an inch?


----------



## gmcdan

Your insulation is on your ceiling and common wall . I don't see a need to insulate the attic space between house and garage because theres none in the upper rafters under the roof . you probably need more blown insulation on your ceiling . 

I think foam insulation gives off a poisonous gas when burned why it needs to be covered with firerock , not positive if that's the reason though .


----------



## snowman55

Anyone need bulk or bagged in north metro? I have access to more than I need. Supplier is wanting to know of if I want all I reserved. $150 ton for treated bulk.$8 for 50# ice slicer.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1919928 said:


> See what happes when it doesnt snow for a month. Guys are starting to do some projects. Except me


Mine are just continuesly ongoing.:realmad:


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1919908 said:


> Got a buddy at Univ/280 that says 3/4". Anyone want to refute?


Hope he's missing 1/4" of his tape!


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1919932 said:


> You are fine. All your fire stop was done when the house was built. As long as you dont cut into or remove sheetrock your fine with what you want to do.
> 
> My texture machine is still available if you want to borrow it. Bead is 10x easier than knock down and cheaper to.


I will be checking with you on it likely next week.

We decided to go back to "popcorn". And will do other level in the same at some point after baby get's settled.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1919942 said:


> Hope he's missing 1/4" of his tape!


Hasn't stopped snowing yet. Gotta blow a minute or 4, maybe I'll drive over that direction and check. Headed to Lino right now.


----------



## Bill1090

I'm only at 1/2" so far.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1919947 said:


> Hasn't stopped snowing yet. Gotta blow a minute or 4, maybe I'll drive over that direction and check. Headed to Lino right now.


Its super tiny flakes here. If you could even call them flakes. I havent went to the street yet but from what I can tell 3/8" at the max here.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1919934 said:


> Stuart scott had the rare carcenoid cancer
> 
> Its what my wife has
> 
> Iits hard to diagnose and get the right treatment
> Still no cure for it


How is her treatment going?


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1919930 said:


> And now I'm Hungry. Pizza Lola sounds good.
> How much snow over by you? Maybe I have to drive that way to check lots and get pizza.


Just shy of a half of a hockey puck. .45" maybe. Migraine coming so I'm about to enter a crazy ass light and lazer show.......Can't measure for sure. I'm out for now.


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1919951 said:


> Just shy of a half of a hockey puck. .45" maybe. Migraine coming so I'm about to enter a crazy ass light and lazer show.......Can't measure for sure. I'm out for now.


More water, lots of water. dehydration is a huge factor in migranes.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

0.25 to 0.30 Minnetonka at Hwy 7 and 101 area.

Close knit Tiny flakes still coming down, but I looks like I'm done on the
radar.

Revenue generator logs in at a minimum yield.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Roseville, County Road D / 35W.... 1/4-1/3".


----------



## qualitycut

Freeways are blown clear so wonder how long till they run the blades down it.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1919964 said:


> Freeways are blown clear so wonder how long till they run the blades down it.


They already are


----------



## qualitycut

They could run with blades an inch of the ground and get the same effect.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1919947 said:


> Hasn't stopped snowing yet. Gotta blow a minute or 4, maybe I'll drive over that direction and check. Headed to Lino right now.


Brother says 1/4" in Lino (main and sunset) he's right between Lexington and 23


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1919964 said:


> Freeways are blown clear so wonder how long till they run the blades down it.


Freeways aren't clear in Roseville. Accident blocking 36 over 35W.


----------



## CGLC

Very close to a half inch in Maplewood.


----------



## hansenslawncare

Half inch in Woodbury...


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1919905 said:


> Weird... I always got my orders from them... maybe a few days delayed, but we got them... What have you guys experienced?





Polarismalibu;1919919 said:


> It's been over a month for me still say they don't have it


Pretty much the same thing here. Every time I'd call they would give a day to come pick it up. Call that day and nope don't have it and give another day to come back. After a couple phone calls like that....it get old quick. I am only picking up 2-3 pallets at a time, not asking for 10....still never got any from them in Dec. I was able to get 2 or 3 pallets in November though.


----------



## Ranger620

Well looks like all you guys can laugh at me. Cutomer wants me to scrape lots as salt wont do much. Guess i get to make a few extra bucks tonight


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Gonna start in an hour or so. About 2" here


----------



## Bill1090

I'm at 3/4" now at home. Going to wake up around 3 and see what we got going on.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1919991 said:


> Well looks like all you guys can laugh at me. Cutomer wants me to scrape lots as salt wont do much. Guess i get to make a few extra bucks tonight


Lucky!!!!!


----------



## ryde307

Ranger620;1919991 said:


> Well looks like all you guys can laugh at me. Cutomer wants me to scrape lots as salt wont do much. Guess i get to make a few extra bucks tonight


We are out doing the same. We are scraping half our lots. Anything that gets regular salt. Salt is not very effective so we are scraping then salting. With it being a slow winter might as well make money while we can.


----------



## qualitycut

Snows just enough every every monday it seems to cover up the dog poop before they come clean it up. Cafe


----------



## banonea

maby 1" at my house. going out in a hour to do what needs to be done. I am gong to guess it went south.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Couple flurries here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Maybe 1/4"...


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1919998 said:


> Lucky!!!!!


They should be a zero tolerance account but their 1". I do alot of under trigger workpayup


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1920010 said:


> They should be a zero tolerance account but their 1". I do alot of under trigger workpayup


Would be nice to have about 4 hours worth of just stuff that needs service every snowfall. A solo guy could do that and be good no matter the winter and then get 8or so hours out of them on a normal snow.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1920015 said:


> Would be nice to have about 4 hours worth of just stuff that needs service every snowfall. A solo guy could do that and be good no matter the winter and then get 8or so hours out of them on a normal snow.


Thats about what i'll have tonight with 3-4 guys 4 hours or so. maybe a tich more. I'm leaving here in 5 min.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1920010 said:


> They should be a zero tolerance account but their 1". I do alot of under trigger workpayup


That's awesome... I wish


----------



## Ranger620

Off I go. Its cold out there hope I don't have to get out to often


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Called i n a shoveler to do my sidewalks in WBL. Too cold for me to do it. It's worth the $80.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1919991 said:


> Well looks like all you guys can laugh at me. Cutomer wants me to scrape lots as salt wont do much. Guess i get to make a few extra bucks tonight


Lucky!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dropped salt on 1/3-1/2" in Vadnais Heights. Went back 40 minutes later and there were some pockets showing. 

Now I gotta decide do I want to get up in the AM and check it again ????


----------



## SSS Inc.

If you're selling something on Craigslist and someone asks a few questions could you try a little harder than this????

"Gas 42 hours are something like the it needs a hydrlic oil coiler that's all I an cleaning the old gas out of it it should fire right up after thet it in great shape"

What tha??????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1920029 said:


> If you're selling something on Craigslist and someone asks a few questions could you try a little harder than this????
> 
> "Gas 42 hours are something like the it needs a hydrlic oil coiler that's all I an cleaning the old gas out of it it should fire right up after thet it in great shape"
> 
> What tha??????


Are you trying to buy a Chris Craft out of the Hamptons again???


----------



## Ranger620

Saw talbergs salt trucks loaded and heading out


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1920027 said:


> Dropped salt on 1/3-1/2" in Vadnais Heights. Went back 40 minutes later and there were some pockets showing.
> 
> Now I gotta decide do I want to get up in the AM and check it again ????


 I doubt anything will change by the am. It's cold as cafe out. What kind of salt did you put down?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1920031 said:


> Are you trying to buy a Chris Craft out of the Hamptons again???


What gave it way?????


----------



## qualitycut

Nam and gfs seems to be in a disagreement for Thursday


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1920003 said:


> maby 1" at my house. going out in a hour to do what needs to be done. I am gong to guess it went south.


Fairmont got 4" so good guess.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;1920033 said:


> I doubt anything will change by the am. It's cold as cafe out. What kind of salt did you put down?


Had to put down some ThawMaster, my regular supplier wasn't available. As long as it looks like I did something, that's all I care about.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1920035 said:


> Nam and gfs seems to be in a disagreement for Thursday


What are the differences?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;1920039 said:


> What are the differences?


NAM keeps most over the Canadian border.

GFS puts the bulk on my house.


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;1920015 said:


> Would be nice to have about 4 hours worth of just stuff that needs service every snowfall. A solo guy could do that and be good no matter the winter and then get 8or so hours out of them on a normal snow.


That's what we have tonight. We have a handful of zero tolerance, 1/2" 1" that all will get done tonight. about 4-5 hours for 15 guys. We preffer the high maint. accounts. I don't always want to work but might as well be out as much as we can in the winter. You never know when the next event is.



SSS Inc.;1920029 said:


> If you're selling something on Craigslist and someone asks a few questions could you try a little harder than this????
> 
> "Gas 42 hours are something like the it needs a hydrlic oil coiler that's all I an cleaning the old gas out of it it should fire right up after thet it in great shape"
> 
> What tha??????


Is he selling whatever it is to afford to go back to school?



qualitycut;1920035 said:


> Nam and gfs seems to be in a disagreement for Thursday


Let's go with the higher one!


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1920038 said:


> Had to put down some ThawMaster, my regular supplier wasn't available. As long as it looks like I did something, that's all I care about.


We use thaw master also. You should be good on the I did something:waving:


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1920040 said:


> NAM keeps most over the Canadian border.
> 
> GFS puts the bulk on my house.


So it will end up somewhere in between


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1920045 said:


> So it will end up somewhere in between


Hinckley......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;1920043 said:


> We use thaw master also. You should be good on the I did something:waving:


I can get Melt It for a buck / bag cheaper, and it's rated to -15.

I'll be picking some up tomorrow if I get some calls.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1920051 said:


> I can get Melt It for a buck / bag cheaper, and it's rated to -15.
> 
> I'll be picking some up tomorrow if I get some calls.


How much do you need? I can probably get you similar for cheaper.


----------



## IDST

At least I get to plow my menards tonight!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1920049 said:


> Hinckley......


Not a lot of moisture at this time


----------



## cbservicesllc

Oh yeah... 1/2" in Maple Grove... Sorry I forgot to report the disappointment...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1920060 said:


> Not a lot of moisture at this time


Nope. Even when I was in the bullseye of the GFS, it was still just 1.1".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1920062 said:


> Oh yeah... 1/2" in Maple Grove... Sorry I forgot to report the disappointment...


Have fun burning off that cutting edge.


----------



## TKLAWN

Just got in from doing some sidewalks, actually not too bad out.

I can't believe how many guys are out plowing the 1/4 inch we got.


----------



## andersman02

Did the same as you guys, scrape and salt on the only full seasonal we have. Give them their money's worth I guess


----------



## skorum03

TKLAWN;1920069 said:


> Just got in from doing some sidewalks, actually not too bad out.
> 
> I can't believe how many guys are out plowing the 1/4 inch we got.


Same here. Plows out all over the place


----------



## hansenslawncare

We plowed 5 of our commercials. Not too many trucks our but we saw a few.


----------



## wizardsr

skorum03;1920072 said:


> Same here. Plows out all over the place


Seems everybody is out in the Golden Valley and St Louis Park area. Didn't see much of anyone out in Brooklyn Park. We pulled the trigger on plowing some of the priority commercial accounts. If it was 20 degrees warmer I'd just salt them and call it a night...


----------



## NorthernProServ

plowing all accounts that get salt, about 1/2" to 5/8" here.

Like others have said, would have just salted everything good if it was warmer.


----------



## NorthernProServ

DOT is out plowing but appears NOT to be lying down salt at this time. Hmmmm....waiting til day break ?


----------



## unit28

So jim only got 2?
And nws was saying possible 8


----------



## NorthernProServ

Called my one guy in to do walks, I would have done them but don't feel like getting out of the truck !


----------



## Bill1090

Well we ended up around 3/4".


----------



## SnowGuy73

-7° clear breeze.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Up to 50% Thursday, less than one inch.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Bill1090;1920113 said:


> Well we ended up around 3/4".


Sucks huh?


----------



## NorthernProServ

Just saw a car off the road, up a inbankment, standing ass end in the air up against a tree....wow !


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;1920117 said:


> Just saw a car off the road, up a inbankment, standing ass end in the air up against a tree....wow !


That must have been a fun ride!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;1920113 said:


> Well we ended up around 3/4".


I would have plowed any 1" account at that point with how cold it is


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1920119 said:


> I would have plowed any 1" account at that point with how cold it is


I wouldn't have. And I didn't. I would have waited for a call and politely told them it's only 3/4" but I will come and do it this one time.

People have to be taught an inch is an inch.

Same reason I salted and didn't scrape. I get paid to salt. Most people don't know what it takes to do this job right.

I'm not giving stuff away anymore.


----------



## snowman55

LwnmwrMan22;1920140 said:


> I wouldn't have. And I didn't. I would have waited for a call and politely told them it's only 3/4" but I will come and do it this one time.
> 
> People have to be taught an inch is an inch.
> 
> Same reason I salted and didn't scrape. I get paid to salt. Most people don't know what it takes to do this job right.
> 
> I'm not giving stuff away anymore.


I'm not giving stuff away anymore. The easiest way to increase profits.


----------



## snowman55

Polarismalibu;1920119 said:


> I would have plowed any billable 1" account at that point with how cold it is


fixed it for you.


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;1920113 said:


> Well we ended up around 3/4".


About the same here. ...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;1920143 said:


> fixed it for you.


I was going to come back with that after I brushed my teeth.

If it was per time / hourly and I knew they wod complain that it wasn't done before they complained it was done, then yes, it would have been done.

A seasonal?? Contract?? No.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1920144 said:


> About the same here. ...


So the needle flakes that NWS said were going to be along and north of 94, were all the way down along and north of 90.


----------



## CityGuy

Hi ho it's off to salt I go.

Changing pre wet over to Mag this morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm down to .7" from 1.1" for Thursday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1920156 said:


> Hi ho it's off to salt I go.
> 
> Changing pre wet over to Mag this morning.


Sounds about right.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Is it possible to get the flu twice in one season?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1920162 said:


> Is it possible to get the flu twice in one season?


Yes. Different strands out there.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1920166 said:


> Yes. Different strands out there.


Wonderful.....


----------



## CityGuy

-4 out side

Road temp is running at 17


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1920140 said:


> I wouldn't have. And I didn't. I would have waited for a call and politely told them it's only 3/4" but I will come and do it this one time.
> 
> People have to be taught an inch is an inch.
> 
> Same reason I salted and didn't scrape. I get paid to salt. Most people don't know what it takes to do this job right.
> 
> I'm not giving stuff away anymore.


This......


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1920140 said:


> I wouldn't have. And I didn't. I would have waited for a call and politely told them it's only 3/4" but I will come and do it this one time.
> 
> People have to be taught an inch is an inch.
> 
> Same reason I salted and didn't scrape. I get paid to salt. Most people don't know what it takes to do this job right.
> 
> I'm not giving stuff away anymore.


This.......


----------



## qualitycut

Had a customer call at 6 asking when im coming to plow the driveway. Cafeing idiot.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1920194 said:


> Had a customer call at 6 asking when im coming to plow the driveway. Cafeing idiot.


Is that one I did?
That one on Nicols Point needs to trim his bushes off the sidewalk or your guy is going to have a tuff time this winter. I couldn't even get the shovel down the walk. But I made do.


----------



## OC&D

It's cold outside and I have an appointment in downtown St. Paul at 9:30. The downtowns are not 1 ton friendly!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1920207 said:


> It's cold outside and I have an appointment in downtown St. Paul at 9:30. The downtowns are not 1 ton friendly!


Better leave now. 694 to 94 down 35 is over 30 minutes per sign over 35E.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just picked up 20 bags of Melt It. Won't get a single call now.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1920202 said:


> Is that one I did?
> That one on Nicols Point needs to trim his bushes off the sidewalk or your guy is going to have a tuff time this winter. I couldn't even get the shovel down the walk. But I made do.


Yea. I do that one. Theres a trick to it.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1920209 said:


> Better leave now. 694 to 94 down 35 is over 30 minutes per sign over 35E.


Even under the worst conditions it only takes me 15 minutes to get downtown from my house on city streets. I live right by Hamline U.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1920211 said:


> Yea. I do that one. Theres a trick to it.


Do tell... Is he the one that called?

The last one you gave me... His neighbor's house is fuzzed out on Google maps. I didn't know you could do that.ust be a big shot somewhere. (Street view)


----------



## Doughboy12

OC&D;1920214 said:


> Even under the worst conditions it only takes me 15 minutes to get downtown from my house on city streets. I live right by Hamline U.


Perfect time to take the Green Line. :laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1920215 said:


> Do tell... Is he the one that called?
> 
> The last one you gave me... His neighbor's house is fuzzed out on Google maps. I didn't know you could do that.ust be a big shot somewhere. (Street view)


Yea it was.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1920211 said:


> Yea. I do that one. Theres a trick to it.


Oh, I hope I didn't set a bad president, I shoveled away from all the garage doors... On the ones that required me to get out of the truck.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1920221 said:


> Yea it was.


Only guy I've ever seen back into his garage...


----------



## OC&D

Doughboy12;1920220 said:


> Perfect time to take the Green Line. :laughing:


Uhh, no.

I've never even ridden a city bus not counting the shuttle bus to the State Fair.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Man a lot of stuff was plowed around Little Canada / Maplewood.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1920214 said:


> Even under the worst conditions it only takes me 15 minutes to get downtown from my house on city streets. I live right by Hamline U.


I remember....just giving you crap.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1920230 said:


> Man a lot of stuff was plowed around Little Canada / Maplewood.


Make everyone else look bad. Trigger is a trigger


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1920233 said:


> Make everyone else look bad. Trigger is a trigger


Checked my bank in Vadnais, nothing plowed around that. My salt didn't do much ether.


----------



## TKLAWN

just got a call to go do some townhomes.

jeez .25


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sitting in Little Canada while I'm down here picking up salt, waiting until 10 am when I usually get a salt call from one of the apartments down here.

Watching public works do city sidewalks with a Tool Cat.

Public works guy angles the plow towards the properties that have already shoveled out to the city sidewalk, rather than towards the street, away from the properties already cleared. 

Now there is a 3" high berm of snow between all of the city sidewalks and ends where the private sidewalks meet the city walk.


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;1920119 said:


> I would have plowed any 1" account at that point with how cold it is


I did. My 2" residentials basically turned into 0 tolerance since the other day when they saw what 1" looks like.


----------



## Bill1090

Looks like I have a battery on its way out. When I lift the plow the gauge goes down to the red.


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;1920251 said:


> I did. My 2" residentials basically turned into 0 tolerance since the other day when they saw what 1" looks like.


As long as it's per push who cares right...and you get paid.


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;1920253 said:


> Looks like I have a battery on its way out. When I lift the plow the gauge goes down to the red.


Or alternator...


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1920244 said:


> just got a call to go do some townhomes.
> 
> jeez .25


Hope you get paid per time


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;1920256 said:


> Or alternator...


Its a cheap farm & fleet one that's about 4 years old. It's time to replace.


----------



## Camden

It took me an hour to go from Rogers to Minnetonka. My flight leaves in 36 minutes and I haven't gone through security yet.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1920263 said:


> It took me an hour to go from Rogers to Minnetonka. My flight leaves in 36 minutes and I haven't gone through security yet.


Well usually it moves pretty quick there and it is a Tuesday. Did you tell your wife i told you so?


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1920263 said:


> It took me an hour to go from Rogers to Minnetonka. My flight leaves in 36 minutes and I haven't gone through security yet.


Good luck with traffic.


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;1920259 said:


> Its a cheap farm & fleet one that's about 4 years old. It's time to replace.


Tried those last time... Will be the last time. Mine lasted 2 1/2 years. Limped through last winter. Had to get a new pair to start this year.
They say the're all made the same...my mileage says otherwise.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1920263 said:


> It took me an hour to go from Rogers to Minnetonka. My flight leaves in 36 minutes and I haven't gone through security yet.


Good luck with that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

GFS bullseye is still basically on top of me, a bit further to the west.

NAM has dropped a bit south from yesterday.

This for Thursday.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1920140 said:


> I wouldn't have. And I didn't. I would have waited for a call and politely told them it's only 3/4" but I will come and do it this one time.
> 
> People have to be taught an inch is an inch.
> 
> Same reason I salted and didn't scrape. I get paid to salt. Most people don't know what it takes to do this job right.
> 
> I'm not giving stuff away anymore.


We did not plow any seasonal 1" accounts. Everything we did was billable. Or seasonal zero tolerance. The trick is all in how you sell it. I sent out emails to every site we did last night explaining we did not hit the "trigger" but do to the cold and the poor performance of salt we would be scraping first then salting. I explained if you let this sit and everyone drives on it you will have 1/4"-1/2" of ice that will be there for awhile. That is a liability for everyone. I received alot of thank you emails this morning. We had the best interest of our customers in mind when doing this but also you only have so many chances to make money in the winter. I am taking every chance we get.



Camden;1920263 said:


> It took me an hour to go from Rogers to Minnetonka. My flight leaves in 36 minutes and I haven't gone through security yet.


Good luck. Hope it goes quick. It did for me last week.


----------



## CityGuy

Couple hours to go.

Hope the sun helps salt start working


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Novak says 1-3" of snow "very close, if not in the metro" for Thursday.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1920275 said:


> GFS bullseye is still basically on top of me, a bit further to the west.
> 
> NAM has dropped a bit south from yesterday.
> 
> This for Thursday.


New GFS is up a little more. Shifted a little more south.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1920281 said:


> Novak says 1-3" of snow "very close, if not in the metro" for Thursday.


Totals I buy but the metro is on the south side of this. Of course we were once in the middle of yesterdays storm so it probably will shift south and give us something.


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1920263 said:


> It took me an hour to go from Rogers to Minnetonka. My flight leaves in 36 minutes and I haven't gone through security yet.


Accident

494E just west of 169.

Extrication needed.

Expect a delay


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1920275 said:


> GFS bullseye is still basically on top of me, a bit further to the west.
> 
> NAM has dropped a bit south from yesterday.
> 
> This for Thursday.


Recalculating to NWS ratios, meteo looks good for an inch on Thursday... At this time...


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1920289 said:


> Accident
> 
> 494E just west of 169.
> 
> Extrication needed.
> 
> Expect a delay


Oh dear... Not looking good for Camden...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1920294 said:


> Oh dear... Not looking good for Camden...


I'm guessing he is passed that. Probably at the airport when he posted.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

No salt calls. Headed home. Will have a call in 45 minutes.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1920298 said:


> I'm guessing he is passed that. Probably at the airport when he posted.


Let's hope so for his sake!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Forecast discussion talks of 1-2" of high ratio snow during the day Thursday.

High traffic lots probably won't even have anything to plow.


----------



## Ranger620

ryde307;1920276 said:


> We did not plow any seasonal 1" accounts. Everything we did was billable. Or seasonal zero tolerance. The trick is all in how you sell it. I sent out emails to every site we did last night explaining we did not hit the "trigger" but do to the cold and the poor performance of salt we would be scraping first then salting. I explained if you let this sit and everyone drives on it you will have 1/4"-1/2" of ice that will be there for awhile. That is a liability for everyone. I received alot of thank you emails this morning. We had the best interest of our customers in mind when doing this but also you only have so many chances to make money in the winter. I am taking every chance we get.


Did two per time accounts. Did the same thing told them about cold and salt they agreed and off we went. Did do most of my monthly accounts (1" trigger) only cause they requested it for the same reason and it was extra.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Wide awake. Only slept an hour and a half since yesterday morning. So tired, but here I am wide awake and on plow site


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Camden;1920263 said:


> It took me an hour to go from Rogers to Minnetonka. My flight leaves in 36 minutes and I haven't gone through security yet.


Why did you go down to Minnetonka and then over?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1920311 said:


> Wide awake. Only slept an hour and a half since yesterday morning. So tired, but here I am wide awake and on plow site


I never go to sleep in the morning. Always try to stay up until 7-8 whether I've been plowing for 1 day, 2 days or 3.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Here you go for anyone that gets calls as to why you didn't plow.....

http://forecast.weather.gov/product...s&issuedby=MPX&format=CI&version=1&glossary=0


----------



## qualitycut

Wow, plows have gone up and down my street twice in the last 3 hours. The main road over they have been going up and down non stop wtf?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1920307 said:


> Forecast discussion talks of 1-2" of high ratio snow during the day Thursday.
> 
> High traffic lots probably won't even have anything to plow.


If we get 1-2" I'm plowing.


----------



## qualitycut

Never mind figured out why they keep goinf back and forth. Trying to get as much snow on the sidewalks as possible so they can send out the sidewalk machines


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1920350 said:


> Never mind figured out why they keep goinf back and forth. Trying to get as much snow on the sidewalks as possible so they can send out the sidewalk machines


That's EXACTLY it.


----------



## Bill1090

I'm at "around an inch Thursday", per NWS.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1920361 said:


> I'm at "around an inch Thursday", per NWS.


Less than one here.


----------



## Doughboy12

Well what the cafe is going on in peoples minds...?
HERE


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;1920382 said:


> Well what the cafe is going on in peoples minds...?
> HERE


Hmm... Guess we need to keep a closer eye on our MSFDA Board members... Thanks for posting...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

37 year old range hood removed. New range hood installed. Today's project done.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Brickman says 1-2" Thursday.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Well the city was dragging blades on pavement this morning. Now they just went past my house plowing and salting (non treated)


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;1920382 said:


> Well what the cafe is going on in peoples minds...?
> HERE


Simply answered. What minds?


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1920394 said:


> 37 year old range hood removed. New range hood installed. Today's project done.


I have a gate for the horse paddock to fix and a fence to fix. I am dragging my feet.


----------



## OC&D

I wonder if Roy made his flight? I'm guessing he did since I'm sure he would have had an angry post by now if he missed it.

St. Paul-only plows when it's painfully obvious they have to.
Many suburbs-plows/salts/etc. excessively.

All I'm asking for is a happy medium!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Damn these property managers drive me nuts. Say not to plow since all that we got was 1 1/2". OK. So I fell asleep and awake to an email. Since the notice went out and cars are moved it need to be plowed, and cars will be back in at 1. I received it just before I woke up. Got it at 1215 and I read it at 1216. So when its -5 and barely awake and also have to drive in which is another 15 minutes depending on road conditions and traffic.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1920400 said:


> I wonder if Roy made his flight? I'm guessing he did since I'm sure he would have had an angry post by now if he missed it.
> 
> St. Paul-only plows when it's painfully obvious they have to.
> Many suburbs-plows/salts/etc. excessively.
> 
> All I'm asking for is a happy medium!


Same here. Mpls only hits my street when there are a good 6"+. Occasionally the will come down when there is nothing about five days after a 1" storm.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

OC&D;1920400 said:


> I wonder if Roy made his flight? I'm guessing he did since I'm sure he would have had an angry post by now if he missed it.
> 
> St. Paul-only plows when it's painfully obvious they have to.
> Many suburbs-plows/salts/etc. excessively.
> 
> All I'm asking for is a happy medium!


You need to come down here. They started last night sometime before 1 am. At 7 am maybe a 1/4 of the streets were done. I'm sure they called them off as it was getting busy. Now tonight they'll plow everything. What the hell were they doing in all that time? Did the same with the last snow fall. Started at 5am and stopped at exactly 10 am. Even in the middle of streets. Lifted the plows at exactly 10 am then plowed Monday morning whipping snow 10'-15' in peoples drives and walks.


----------



## CityGuy

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1920396 said:


> Well the city was dragging blades on pavement this morning. Now they just went past my house plowing and salting (non treated)


Pre wet Mag?


----------



## qualitycut

Think of how rich we would be if we could plow our stuff like the government.


----------



## NorthernProServ

ryde307;1920276 said:


> *We did not plow any seasonal 1" accounts. Everything we did was billable. Or* seasonal *zero tolerance*. The trick is all in how you sell it. I sent out emails to every site we did last night explaining we did not hit the "trigger" but do to the cold and the poor performance of salt we would be scraping first then salting. I explained if you let this sit and everyone drives on it you will have 1/4"-1/2" of ice that will be there for awhile. That is a liability for everyone. I received alot of thank you emails this morning. We had the best interest of our customers in mind when doing this but also you only have so many chances to make money in the winter. I am taking every chance we get.


Same thing for us. Just wanted to be clear that we did not give out free plows to NO one. When I said earlier, "we plowed 1" lots", I guess that could have been taken a few different ways.


----------



## qualitycut

Going to go see if i can catch dinner


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1920411 said:


> Going to go see if i can catch dinner


Drop a couple off at my house. Fresh fish sounds good about now


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1920414 said:


> Drop a couple off at my house. Fresh fish sounds good about now


Ill try only going for a couple hours. Going ti the wild game tonight


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1920416 said:


> Ill try only going for a couple hours. Going ti the wild game tonight


I'd rather go to the gameThumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1920418 said:


> I'd rather go to the gameThumbs Up


They should win.

They usually do when I have class.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1920420 said:


> They should win.
> 
> They usually do when I have class.


"Call me some time when you have no class..." :waving:


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;1920420 said:


> They should win.
> 
> They usually do when I have class.


Please schedule a class all the way thru the stanley cup:laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1920423 said:


> Please schedule a class all the way thru the stanley cup:laughing:


After the end of the month I am free. Going to have to jump into another one I guess.


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1920422 said:


> "Call me some time when you have no class..." :waving:


This month is eaten up and after that I should have some time.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1920424 said:


> After the end of the month I am free. Going to have to jump into another one I guess.


Don't say things like that.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1920425 said:


> This month is eaten up and after that I should have some time.


Play on words... swing and a miss.
I my eyes you will always be classy... 
(Get it now?)


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1920429 said:


> Don't say things like that.


Why? Knowledge is power.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Well the music sure changed on 96.3!


----------



## qualitycut

Got one 11 inch sunny an a couple smaller
Lots of action though, good thing i bought 50 waxy


----------



## CityGuy

6 and partly sunny.


----------



## CityGuy

City just went by and dropped a cup of sand at the intersection.

Thanks. I could have put that much out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1920461 said:


> Well the music sure changed on 96.3!


Trying to listen to it, but the signal is horsecrap out here.

Sounds like a KS95 clone.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;1920464 said:


> Got one 11 inch sunny an a couple smaller
> Lots of action though, good thing i bought 50 waxy


Smaller jig. You'll get them.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1920464 said:


> Got one 11 inch sunny an a couple smaller
> Lots of action though, good thing i bought 50 waxy


Where did you end up going?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1920464 said:


> Got one 11 inch sunny an a couple smaller
> Lots of action though, good thing i bought 50 waxy


Now you're gonna make me dig out my stuff.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1920475 said:


> Where did you end up going?


Ravin in cottage grove


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;1920474 said:


> Smaller jig. You'll get them.


Looks like Walter White (Breaking Bad) moved to town Bill
Story in Pioneer Press


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1920140 said:


> I wouldn't have. And I didn't. I would have waited for a call and politely told them it's only 3/4" but I will come and do it this one time.
> 
> People have to be taught an inch is an inch.
> 
> Same reason I salted and didn't scrape. I get paid to salt. Most people don't know what it takes to do this job right.
> 
> I'm not giving stuff away anymore.


I think he might have been referring to per visit/hourly accounts. More money being as those accounts aren't generating much revenue this season compared to last.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1920477 said:


> Ravin in cottage grove


Well that's not on my way home now is it...:waving:


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1920464 said:


> Got one 11 inch sunny an a couple smaller
> Lots of action though, good thing i bought 50 waxy


11 inch sunny now thats a toad


----------



## qualitycut

Biting hard, not even setting the hook


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1920489 said:


> 11 inch sunny now thats a toad


1st one i caught now the rest look small and throwing most back, should have probably kept 5 more but they looked small after that one


----------



## SSS Inc.

Finally a movie I'm excited about......

redarmymovie.com


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1920509 said:


> Finally a movie I'm excited about......
> 
> redarmymovie.com


Just watched the trailer. That does look good cant wait to see it


----------



## qualitycut

About 30 fish in 2 hrs


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1920518 said:


> About 30 fish in 2 hrs


That thing your using to post all these updates have a camera on it? You know the rules...:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm up to 1.3" on the hourly now. 1.5" for Taylors Falls area. 1.1" for WBL area. 1" for Spring Lake Park area.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1920523 said:


> I'm up to 1.3" on the hourly now. 1.5" for Taylors Falls area. 1.1" for WBL area.


1.1 here..


----------



## OC&D

I suppose I should break down and shovel the snow off my walks. I was hoping it might warm up.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Anyone looking for a 99-07 Ford Super Duty Boss RT3 Mount (LTA03654C) and 13 Pin Wiring Kit (MSC08001)? Three Years Old, came off a '99 F250...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1920534 said:


> Anyone looking for a 99-07 Ford Super Duty Boss RT3 Mount (LTA03654C) and 13 Pin Wiring Kit (MSC08001)? Three Years Old, came off a '99 F250...


Did you paint it or is it look like that from lack of plowing?


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1920543 said:


> Did you paint it or is it look like that from lack of plowing?


:laughing: We scrapped off any flaking and brushed any corrosion and repainted those areas (Not much, but we're bored so we had to make a day of it)


----------



## SSS Inc.

If NWS sticks with the -36º wind chill tomorrow Minneapolis will cancel. The threshold is -35 I guess.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1920563 said:


> If NWS sticks with the -36º wind chill tomorrow Minneapolis will cancel. The threshold is -35 I guess.


Wonder what or who they use or do they just see what its like at 5 am?


----------



## qualitycut

First time kstp has no mention of snow in the forecast summary


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1920569 said:


> Wonder what or who they use or do they just see what its like at 5 am?


Most reports are 6 am temps.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1920572 said:


> First time kstp has no mention of snow in the forecast summary


They don't talk snow for Thursday?????


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1920575 said:


> They don't talk snow for Thursday?????


On the app under forecast summary no. Watching the news now and will see what they say


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1920563 said:


> If NWS sticks with the -36º wind chill tomorrow Minneapolis will cancel. The threshold is -35 I guess.


Closed.... daddy daycare for you!


----------



## qualitycut

Yuhas said light snow Thursday and thats it.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1920578 said:


> On the app under forecast summary no. Watching the news now and will see what they say


Wow...didn't know it was this windy out. Bet that $40 clam was nice today...???


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1920569 said:


> Wonder what or who they use or do they just see what its like at 5 am?


I'm sure they use NWS. They can call it anytime after 6 pm tonight if the forecasted temps meet the threshold. I bet I get a call tonight. Every one says 35-40 below. In mpls they call it early if they do.


----------



## SSS Inc.

According to my sister....... she just got the message there is no school in MPLS tomorrow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1920579 said:


> Closed.... daddy daycare for you!


You mean Hockey Camp. Dryland training until 9 a.m. then a three hour skate, lunch, bubble hockey tourney, knee hockey and afternoon skate. 
I've got it all planned out.

Kids just got in from the rink and the two year old apparently slid his face across the ice and is now bleeding. The good news is that he was going fast when he did it.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1920585 said:


> According to my sister....... she just got the message there is no school in MPLS tomorrow.


Yea see above, kstp just said it 5 min ago


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1920582 said:


> Wow...didn't know it was this windy out. Bet that $40 clam was nice today...???


Yea had to keep the heat in low.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1920590 said:


> You mean Hockey Camp. Dryland training until 9 a.m. then a three hour skate, lunch, bubble hockey tourney, knee hockey and afternoon skate.
> I've got it all planned out.
> 
> Kids just got in from the rink and the two year old apparently slid his face across the ice and is now bleeding. The good news is that he was going fast when he did it.


Sounds like a good day. Your kids should wear helmets when skating.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1920590 said:


> You mean Hockey Camp. Dryland training until 9 a.m. then a three hour skate, lunch, bubble hockey tourney, knee hockey and afternoon skate.
> I've got it all planned out.
> 
> Kids just got in from the rink and the two year old apparently slid his face across the ice and is now bleeding. The good news is that he was going fast when he did it.


That's awesome


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Frankie says winter is over, has his 2015 summer forecast out.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1920603 said:


> Frankie says winter is over, has his 2015 summer forecast out.


Keep your Guard UP!!!


----------



## qualitycut

.5-1 in twin cities more north. At this time

Wcco


----------



## qualitycut

Here you go lwmr. .

REGARDING THE AFOREMENTIONED CLIPPER AND SNOWFALL AMOUNTS...STILL LOOKS TO PRIMARILY AFFECT LOCATIONS ALONG/NORTH OF THE INTERSTATE 94 CORRIDOR...WHERE 1-2 INCHES IS EXPECTED ON THURSDAY. SOUTH OF I-94...AMOUNTS WILL RANGE FROM A DUSTING TO HALF INCH. THE WINDS WILL BE CRANKING ON THURSDAY AFTERNOON AND NIGHT...SO BLOWING SNOW WILL ALSO BE A CONCERN.


----------



## qualitycut

Bell says half inch also.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1920621 said:


> Bell says half inch also.


I'm convinced it will center itself on 94 by the time its all said and done.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1920619 said:


> Here you go lwmr. .
> 
> REGARDING THE AFOREMENTIONED CLIPPER AND SNOWFALL AMOUNTS...STILL LOOKS TO PRIMARILY AFFECT LOCATIONS ALONG/NORTH OF THE INTERSTATE 94 CORRIDOR...WHERE 1-2 INCHES IS EXPECTED ON THURSDAY. SOUTH OF I-94...AMOUNTS WILL RANGE FROM A DUSTING TO HALF INCH. THE WINDS WILL BE CRANKING ON THURSDAY AFTERNOON AND NIGHT...SO BLOWING SNOW WILL ALSO BE A CONCERN.


Be nice to get at least an inch... maybe 3/4?


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1920603 said:


> Frankie says winter is over, has his 2015 summer forecast out.


I can't stand the way that guy talks but I like the idea of a hot & humid summer.


----------



## CityGuy

News just said central New York could see 3 feet of snow by the end of the week.



I say bring it.





Here.


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1920629 said:


> I can't stand the way that guy talks but I like the idea of a hot & humid summer.


You can have it.

This guy wants to plow year round.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1920627 said:


> I'm convinced it will center itself on 94 by the time its all said and done.


Wishful thinking or ?


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1920629 said:


> I can't stand the way that guy talks but I like the idea of a hot & humid summer.


You know hes handicap or something right?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Wow even Osseo has no school tomorrow


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;1920635 said:


> You can have it.
> 
> This guy wants to plow year round.


^^^^this^^^^


----------



## banonea

They have canceled school for tomorrow here. ....


----------



## unit28

In addition to the frigid temperatures, the cold air advection over the
Great Lakes along with upper-level shortwave energy moving over the region
is expected to produce significant lake effect snow downwind from the
Great Lakes through midweek. The heaviest snow is likely to occur east of
lakes Erie and Ontario, where local amounts will easily exceed one foot. 
Some upslope snow is likely in the central and northern Appalachians as
well. The western U.S. is expected to remain dry with mild temperatures
through the end of the week.


----------



## unit28

We're out.





Kcmbg said so.......


----------



## Bill1090

Bunch of schools down here are canceled already.


----------



## albhb3

I swear after today I could run a towing company for 5 months and sit on the lake the other 7 horrible drivers in mn


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;1920478 said:


> Looks like Walter White (Breaking Bad) moved to town Bill
> Story in Pioneer Press


Yeah this town is going down the tube.


----------



## Doughboy12

BossPlow614;1920629 said:


> I can't stand the way that guy talks but I like the idea of a hot & humid summer.


Well... Cut him some slack... He is "gifted."


----------



## BossPlow614

Doughboy12;1920657 said:


> Well... Cut him some slack... He is "gifted."


I wasn't aware of that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Our school went 2 hours late.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1920668 said:


> Our school went 2 hours late.


Weird, windchill advisory through noon


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yuhas says an inch Thursday.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1920636 said:


> Wishful thinking or ?


A little of both. I think it will shift south. I cannot guarantee that but I think it will.


----------



## NorthernProServ

WCCO said 1/2" - 2"


Doh k!..........


----------



## unit28

A fast-moving clipper system will bring a dusting to inch of snow
on thursday...followed by gusty northwest winds and areas of
blowing snow on thursday afternoon and evening.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1920691 said:


> a fast-moving clipper system will bring a dusting to inch of snow
> on thursday...followed by gusty northwest winds and areas of
> blowing snow on thursday afternoon and evening.


generally vfr conditions aside from a few mvfr clouds this
evening...along with some blowing snow across western mn tonight.
Skies will gradually clear by morning. Brisk nnw winds of 15g25kts
will continue overnight...with gusts subsiding on wednesday.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1920681 said:


> A little of both. I think it will shift south. I cannot guarantee that but I think it will.


Is that part of your current VRAC?


----------



## Doughboy12

For those that have it DirecTV is free premier weekend. 
Free HBO, max, stars.... 8th-11th.


----------



## Doughboy12

Wild in 5....
NBC Sports
220 on DirecTV.


----------



## qualitycut

Kid I played with growing up is in net for San Jose


----------



## unit28

unit28;1920691 said:


> A fast-moving clipper system will bring a dusting to inch of snow
> on thursday...followed by gusty northwest winds and areas of
> blowing snow on thursday afternoon and evening.


If i look at the 
500 mb track 
will go neast?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1920641 said:


> Wow even Osseo has no school tomorrow


I know right?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1920681 said:


> A little of both. I think it will shift south. I cannot guarantee that but I think it will.


I like that thought...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;1920708 said:


> For those that have it DirecTV is free premier weekend.
> Free HBO, max, stars.... 8th-11th.


Hmmm... good info!


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal....
And Goal....


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1920725 said:


> I know right?


They sure have gone soft from when I was in school there


----------



## Bill1090

Now I'm at a 60% chance of less than 1" Thursday.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;1920772 said:


> Now I'm at a 60% chance of less than 1" Thursday.


From???........???


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1920758 said:


> They sure have gone soft from when I was in school there


My thoughts exactly... I think I can count the number of times school was closed on one hand K-12...


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;1920784 said:


> My thoughts exactly... I think I can count the number of times school was closed on one hand K-12...


Well when I was in school there was no such thing as too cold days. Only too much snow days. FWIR


----------



## Doughboy12

Now 2-1 for those that can't watch. (CityGuy)


----------



## CityGuy

Whats the score? In class.


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;1920791 said:


> Whats the score? In class.


Never mind.


----------



## CityGuy

Pumps is boring tonight.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1920793 said:


> Never mind.


Just killed a Vanek penalty. The y look like they are getting lucky. If SJ ever finds the handle this will get out of hand fast. 
SJ is just a little off and I can't say it is of the Wild's doing....but maybe.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1920794 said:


> Pumps is boring tonight.


Isn't it every night?


----------



## Doughboy12

Nederiter is on a tearer. Flying all over the ice.


----------



## Doughboy12

One minute to go in the period .... One minute.


----------



## Doughboy12

End of 2
2-1 Minnesota.
Fast paced entertaining game... Sorry you are missing it CityGuy.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1920794 said:


> Pumps is boring tonight.


Sucks to be you


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1920784 said:


> My thoughts exactly... I think I can count the number of times school was closed on one hand K-12...


I can do that for sure!


----------



## Green Grass

School has a 2 hour late start out here.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;1920777 said:


> From???........???


30% chance of around an inch.


----------



## Bill1090

There's a company from Minneapolis in this month's Design Build magazine.


----------



## OC&D

This made me laugh when I saw it.


----------



## BossPlow614

Bill1090;1920809 said:


> There's a company from Minneapolis in this month's Design Build magazine.


The magazine that accompanies Turf Mag?


----------



## Drakeslayer

Bill1090;1920809 said:


> There's a company from Minneapolis in this month's Design Build magazine.


What's their name?


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1920810 said:


> This made me laugh when I saw it.


:laughing::laughing:
Man, that guy gets around.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1920798 said:


> Isn't it every night?


This.........


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1920813 said:


> :laughing::laughing:
> Man, that guy gets around.


I had a feeling you would appreciate that.


----------



## Doughboy12

Zebra down for the count.


----------



## Doughboy12

Going off for stitches.


----------



## Bill1090

BossPlow614;1920811 said:


> The magazine that accompanies Turf Mag?


Yep.........


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1920819 said:


> Zebra down for the count.


Where did it hit him.....he was wearing a helmet........

**I know it was in the head.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1920824 said:


> Where did it hit him.....he was wearing a helmet........


Ear.......bloody.


----------



## Bill1090

Drakeslayer;1920812 said:


> What's their name?


I'll look it up, I think it's Ecoscspes?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Quality, did you play with this goalie or against? I just heard them say he played for the Packers (S. st. paul).


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1920825 said:


> Ear.......bloody.


Ahhh.....I saw the towel but didn't know how he could have been cut with the helmet on.


----------



## Drakeslayer

I think I just heard Quality yell "shoot the cafeing puck!"


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1920827 said:


> Quality, did you play with this goalie or against? I just heard them say he played for the Packers (S. st. paul).


He did day he went to school with him


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1920827 said:


> Quality, did you play with this goalie or against? I just heard them say he played for the Packers (S. st. paul).


Played summer leagues with him for years. He scored a goal or 2 in high school and i think a handful of assist

Edit, also selects 15


----------



## Bill1090

Bill1090;1920826 said:


> I'll look it up, I think it's Ecoscspes?


I was wrong. Energyscapes is the name.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1920829 said:


> I think I just heard Quality yell "shoot the cafeing puck!"


As i spilt jack all over the lady in front of me


----------



## Doughboy12

Tie game.... Right off the draw.


----------



## BossPlow614

Bill1090;1920826 said:


> I'll look it up, I think it's Ecoscspes?


Or maybe it accompanies L&L. If it with Turf, I received Turf in the mail but no Design/Build with it for some reason.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Cafe!!!!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

2-3 now. I called it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1920839 said:


> 2-3 now. I called it.


Nock it off!!


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1920833 said:


> As i spilt jack all over the lady in front of me


Did you impose the 5 second rule?


----------



## Bill1090

BossPlow614;1920837 said:


> Or maybe it accompanies L&L. If it with Turf, I received Turf in the mail but no Design/Build with it for some reason.


It comes with turf in 1 package.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Bill1090;1920832 said:


> I was wrong. Energyscapes is the name.


Thanks. Sounds like company from SSS zip code :waving:


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal........


----------



## Polarismalibu

Now that's a nice goal!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1920831 said:


> Played summer leagues with him for years. He scored a goal or 2 in high school and i think a handful of assist
> 
> Edit, also selects 15


I gotcha. I didn't think you went to south st. paul.


----------



## Doughboy12

Zucker with his second.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;1920839 said:


> 2-3 now. I called it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1920846 said:


> Thanks. Sounds like company from SSS zip code :waving:


Probably right. They sound like a company sitting in an office building downtown that doesn't actually do any "work".


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1920851 said:


> Zucker with his second.


Hat trick win??


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1920857 said:


> Hat trick win??


You can't claim it if you add ??? :laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

Score.......


----------



## Doughboy12

cityguy;1920859 said:


> score.......


3-3. 3:15.....


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1920842 said:


> Did you impose the 5 second rule?


She asked me to lick it off but her husband thought otherwise


----------



## Bill1090

cityguy;1920859 said:


> score.......


3-3.........


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1920859 said:


> Score.......


You could Google it, be quicker


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1920862 said:


> 3-3. 3:15.....


Lets Do yurrosos for lunch


----------



## Doughboy12

Penalty....... Wild. 2:02 to go.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1920867 said:


> Lets Do yurrosos for lunch


How about Red Savoy's instead?


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;1920863 said:


> She asked me to lick it off but her husband thought otherwise


He just needs to learn how to share.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1920867 said:


> Lets Do yurrosos for lunch


You buying


----------



## Ranger620

Free hockey


----------



## Doughboy12

OT .............
Let's finish this thing.


----------



## Doughboy12

2 wins in the last 9........
Big save on Zuker.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1920870 said:


> How about Red Savoy's instead?


You don't like yurrosos. Nicest but in yoga pants ran by, here long shirt was no match for the breeze


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1920858 said:


> You can't claim it if you add ??? :laughing:


I was seeing if you agree with me. But that didn't pan out


----------



## Doughboy12

Soft goal loss ......


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1920872 said:


> You buying


Yea i will... live that place


----------



## Ranger620

Time for new goaltenders. Get rid of them all and start over


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1920876 said:


> You don't like yurrosos. Nicest but in yoga pants ran by, here long shirt was no match for the breeze


Not really. .... I like pizza and Pot Belly's.


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;1920882 said:


> Time for new goaltenders. Get rid of them all and start over


THIS....... He gave up big rebounds ALL night long. Huge problem at this level and then the two soft goals. 
Even the announcers were ripping him for that goal.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1920883 said:


> Not really. .... I like pizza and Pot Belly's.


How longs your break?


----------



## Doughboy12

Jeremy Ronik just said what I said.....


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1920888 said:


> How longs your break?


I get 45 min to 2 hrs......


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;1920886 said:


> THIS....... He gave up big rebounds ALL night long. Huge problem at this level and then the two soft goals.
> Even the announcers were ripping him for that goal.


They need to go out and buy one. Theres gota be a talented goaltender on the market or wait for the end of the year and call this year a wash


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm betting GFS on the meteogram takes a big jump tonight.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;1920889 said:


> Jeremy Ronik just said what I said.....


Brothers from a different mother


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;1920891 said:


> They need to go out and buy one. Theres gota be a talented goaltender on the market or wait for the end of the year and call this year a wash


It's sad that it is getting to this point this year. 
On a sad note I don't think JP is going to make it through the night the way they are talking. 
"At home surrounded by family."
RIP and God speed JP


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1920890 said:


> I get 45 min to 2 hrs......


K old world buffet inver grove


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;1920893 said:


> Brothers from a different mother


I have his hands but not his speed. Maybe his speed now.... Who am I kidding...not even at my best.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1920892 said:


> I'm betting GFS on the meteogram takes a big jump tonight.


How much and why?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1920892 said:


> I'm betting GFS on the meteogram takes a big jump tonight.


It is up to about .11" of precip.

Not on the Meteo yet. Or maybe you knew that already.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1920895 said:


> K old world buffet inver grove


Done... Didn't they move across the road?
I haven't been there since.
Everyone is invited....if they buy their own...


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1920899 said:


> Done... Didn't they move across the road?
> I haven't been there since.
> Everyone is invited....if they buy there own...


Awesome selection for buffet


----------



## OC&D

It's getting to the point that it's difficult to want to watch this team.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1920900 said:


> Awesome selection for buffet


The desert pizza is sometimes the best in the place!
Chocolate chip pudding pie!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1920899 said:


> Done... Didn't they move across the road?
> I haven't been there since.
> Everyone is invited....if they buy there own...


What time?? I'll bring the kids.


----------



## Doughboy12

OC&D;1920901 said:


> It's getting to the point that it's difficult to want to watch this team.


It was a very entertaining game....outcome sucks but I saw the possibility.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1920902 said:


> The desert pizza is sometimes the best in the place!
> Chocolate chip pudding pie!!!


Yea, what day?


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1920903 said:


> What time?? I'll bring the kids.


12:00pm. 
.... Feel free. Snow day.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1920892 said:


> I'm betting GFS on the meteogram takes a big jump tonight.


NAM doubled


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1920905 said:


> Yea, what day?


I thought you said tomorrow???


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;1920909 said:


> I thought you said tomorrow???


Go home Quality, You're drunk! :waving:


----------



## BossPlow614

Bill1090;1920843 said:


> It comes with turf in 1 package.


Did your issue have "LAWN CARE TRENDS" in semi large font on the cover? Otherwise it's a different month, I'll have to find the Design/Build issue that arrived last week.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1920906 said:


> 12:00pm.
> .... Feel free. Snow day.


Bring them along. Edit busier at noon


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1920909 said:


> I thought you said tomorrow???


Yea sure text me at 1030 and i will see how i feel


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1920914 said:


> Yea sure text me at 1030 and i will see how i feel


Would you rather do 11:30?

You can't stand and pee like a puppy in the morning if you go out drinking with the big dogs at night.


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;1920910 said:


> Go home Quality, You're drunk! :waving:


But let someone else drive!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bullseye is still over my house, but it has expanded southward, and is into the third layer of moisture.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1920917 said:


> Bullseye is still over my house, but it has expanded southward, and is into the third layer of moisture.


Bring that mother cafer....:waving:


----------



## Doughboy12

OC&D;1920901 said:


> It's getting to the point that it's difficult to want to watch this team.


How was your light rail ride downtown? :laughing:
(It was you right?)


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1920899 said:


> Done... Didn't they move across the road?
> I haven't been there since.
> Everyone is invited....if they buy there own...


Pretty sure most of us are always up for a buffet!!


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1920920 said:


> Pretty sure most of us are always up for a buffet!!


Long way to go but you are welcome...bring it.


----------



## qualitycut

I will buy whoever shows up. 1115 old world. That work doughy?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Shaffer on 4 says 1.2" for the cities.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1920923 said:


> Shaffer on 4 says 1.2" for the cities.


Works for me. Did he have it ending around rush hour?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

44 minutes??? You two couldn't find somewhere closer to eat???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1920924 said:


> Works for me. Did he have it ending around rush hour?


Yeah, looked like about 3 pm completely out of here.

NWS has mainly before noon for me.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1920926 said:


> Yeah, looked like about 3 pm completely out of here.
> 
> NWS has mainly before noon for me.


Little early. Stuff will be packed down by the time we can get to it


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1920925 said:


> 44 minutes??? You two couldn't find somewhere closer to eat???


Huh? He works in st paul by airport. If i have to settle for pizza i want a buffet not a candle lit place(savoys). I never met the guy i dont want him to try anything


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1920930 said:


> Huh? He works in st paul by airport. If i have to settle for pizza i want a buffet not a candle lit place(savoys). I never met the guy i dont want him to try anything


Rumor has it he gets awfully handsy with his dinner partners.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1920922 said:


> I will buy whoever shows up. 1115 old world. That work doughy?


Sure does....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1920930 said:


> Huh? He works in st paul by airport. If i have to settle for pizza i want a buffet not a candle lit place(savoys). I never met the guy i dont want him to try anything


You never have a problem with the dark corner tables when we go to lunch???


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1920930 said:


> Huh? He works in st paul by airport. If i have to settle for pizza i want a buffet not a candle lit place(savoys). I never met the guy i dont want him to try anything


Um..........OK.


----------



## OC&D

Doughboy12;1920919 said:


> How was your light rail ride downtown? :laughing:
> (It was you right?)


Yeah, right.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1920928 said:


> Little early. Stuff will be packed down by the time we can get to it


That's what said yesterday. McDonald's and the other high traffic properties will have everything packed down.

High ratio snow at 20-25:1 will just be flattened out.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1920922 said:


> I will buy whoever shows up. 1115 old world. That work doughy?


This tomorrow? I'll be down in St. Paul


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1920935 said:


> Um..........OK.


Lol........


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1920933 said:


> Sure does....


K text me in the morning.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1920932 said:


> Rumor has it he gets awfully handsy with his dinner partners.


So that's why he keeps sending me PM's asking to ride on the "light rail!"


----------



## Bill1090

BossPlow614;1920911 said:


> Did your issue have "LAWN CARE TRENDS" in semi large font on the cover? Otherwise it's a different month, I'll have to find the Design/Build issue that arrived last week.


That's the one.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1920934 said:


> You never have a problem with the dark corner tables when we go to lunch???


That was just once


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1920941 said:


> So that's why he keeps sending me PM's asking to ride on the "light rail!"


:laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

OC&D;1920941 said:


> So that's why he keeps sending me PM's asking to ride on the "light rail!"


I asked you not to say anything....:waving:


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1920937 said:


> That's what said yesterday. McDonald's and the other high traffic properties will have everything packed down.
> 
> High ratio snow at 20-25:1 will just be flattened out.


I don't care how flat it is I will find some snow to push on each and every lot we do. payup


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I guess I'll have to drop the plow and head out about 10:15.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1920938 said:


> This tomorrow? I'll be down in St. Paul


Can't wait to see you all. 
Lawnmower you gonna swing down too?
Bano needs to run up.... It's right off 52 north.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1920947 said:


> I don't care how flat it is I will find some snow to push on each and every lot we do. payup


You do that. It's gonna need snow for me to clean up before I push snow.

With all the snow pushed last night, I'm SHOCKED you weren't out.


----------



## qualitycut

Watching my first episode of legend of mick dodge. Anyone seen it ?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Having a good laugh reading some peoples comments on the wife's Facebook. " I can't believe these idiots won't cancel school, its going to be 6° with snow" I can't remember what state she lives in. Another one is saying something similar. Others that live in Wisconsin wish work was cancelled because of the cold. They don't want to go anywhere. Its not that bad. I don't care for it. But why complain about the weather?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1920950 said:


> You do that. It's gonna need snow for me to clean up before I push snow..


What you mean?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1920950 said:


> You do that. It's gonna need snow for me to clean up before I push snow.
> 
> With all the snow pushed last night, I'm SHOCKED you weren't out.


We don't cheat. We "might" have plowed 1.25" but not less. If it actually snows 1.5" (or close) I'm not going to start guessing if we should plow or not. Also, 1.5" is really our target. I say 2" a lot because it leaves no doubt.

In reality, like someone(polaris maybe) posted last night we have numerous people that have us plow all the time under their trigger depth. We are pretty loosey goosey with triggers because of it.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1920956 said:


> We don't cheat. We "might" have plowed 1.25" but not less. If it actually snows 1.5" (or close) I'm not going to start guessing if we should plow or not. Also, 1.5" is really our target. I say 2" a lot because it leaves no doubt.
> 
> In reality, like someone(polaris maybe) posted last night we have numerous people that have us plow all the time under their trigger depth. We are pretty loosey goosey with triggers because of it.


Don't forget to bring a bucket of grit tomorrow...:waving:

I know you aren't making a trip out there...just razzing you.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1920956 said:


> We don't cheat. We "might" have plowed 1.25" but not less. If it actually snows 1.5" (or close) I'm not going to start guessing if we should plow or not. Also, 1.5" is really our target. I say 2" a lot because it leaves no doubt.
> 
> In reality, like someone(polaris maybe) posted last night we have numerous people that have us plow all the time under their trigger depth. We are pretty loosey goosey with triggers because of it.


I think your just losey goosey.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1920958 said:


> Don't forget to bring a bucket of grit tomorrow...:waving:
> 
> I know you aren't making a trip out there...just razzing you.


I think my wife might kill me if I bring the kids out to eat on a day where school is cancelled + you guys really wouldn't want kids there anyway. I know I wouldn't. But we will be skating tomorrow so maybe I could. But I will definitely not be headed to our shop. And for all you crooks out there, somebody will be at our shop all day.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1920960 said:


> I think my wife might kill me if I bring the kids out to eat on a day where school is cancelled + you guys really wouldn't want kids there anyway. I know I wouldn't. But we will be skating tomorrow so maybe I could. But I will definitely not be headed to our shop. And for all you crooks out there, somebody will be at our shop all day.


Why? Not like they are suspended or in trouble.  did that work?


----------



## qualitycut

Awesome figured out another face on the phone


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1920960 said:


> I think my wife might kill me if I bring the kids out to eat on a day where school is cancelled + you guys really wouldn't want kids there anyway. I know I wouldn't. But we will be skating tomorrow so maybe I could. But I will definitely not be headed to our shop. And for all you crooks out there, somebody will be at our shop all day.


Just make sure you charge the shock collars.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1920962 said:


> Why? Not like they are suspended or in trouble.  did that work?


It worked.  . No she really wouldn't be mad but seriously I don't know if I can get my Smart car started.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1920962 said:


> Why? Not like they are suspended or in trouble.  did that work?


You can do any of them if you have the cheat sheet...


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1920963 said:


> Awesome figured out another face on the phone


I try to remember how they are typed on my phone all the time. Sometimes the results are not so correct.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1920965 said:


> It worked.  . No she really wouldn't be mad but seriously I don't know if I can get my Smart car started.


Jump on the "light rail" and walk across to my work. I can drive from there. Bring the car seats cause those are in the wife's car.


----------



## qualitycut

Should get a group and rent a shack on milacs.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1920965 said:


> It worked.  . No she really wouldn't be mad but seriously I don't know if I can get my Smart car started.


Wrap your Obama sign around the battery


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1920969 said:


> Should get a group and rent a shack on milacs.


And you were worried about a candle light lunch....


----------



## CityGuy

Winds are picking up. Drifts are about a foot high out here.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1920969 said:


> Should get a group and rent a shack on milacs.


Too many weirdos on here. Just saying. I bet most can't carry on a conversation face to face with someone they can type back and forth with if their life depended on it. 
: popcorn :


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1920976 said:


> Too many weirdos on here. Just saying. I bet most can't carry on a conversation face to face with someone they can type back and forth with if their life depended on it.
> : popcorn :


   :yow!:


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1920972 said:


> And you were worried about a candle light lunch....


At least buy me a drink first.


----------



## qualitycut

.......


----------



## qualitycut

:flame: ........


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1920980 said:


> At least buy me a drink first.


:whistling:


----------



## qualitycut

:bouncy: ........


Just guessing on these.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1920982 said:


> :flame: ........


: yow! : is flame.


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like a fair number of metro schools are closing for tomorrow.


----------



## qualitycut

:yow: .......

:yow!:


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1920985 said:


> :bouncy: ........
> 
> Just guessing on these.


:bluebounce:


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1920989 said:


> :yow: .......
> 
> :yow!:


You need the "!" At the end.


----------



## Doughboy12

ussmileyflag


----------



## qualitycut

I dont even want to know how the 2 old guys know how to do those.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1920993 said:


> I dont even want to know how the 2 old guys know how to do those.


I told you. Cheat sheet.
The only work on this site from what I know although some are standard.


----------



## CityGuy

-1 and clear

Really cold out.


----------



## Doughboy12

Good night all. See you tomorrow for lunch at 11:15. 
Old world pizza off of 52 and upper 55th street.


----------



## Doughboy12

-1.5 and blowing.... Pushed the dog off his feet when he went out to pee.


----------



## Doughboy12

This might help you...xysport


----------



## Bill1090

Wow the wind really picked up.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;1920997 said:


> Good night all. See you tomorrow for lunch at 11:15.
> Old world pizza off of 52 and upper 55th street.


I thought it was noon??


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1920925 said:


> 44 minutes??? You two couldn't find somewhere closer to eat???


Bout the same for me... Thought it would have been longer...


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1920976 said:


> Too many weirdos on here. Just saying. I bet most can't carry on a conversation face to face with someone they can type back and forth with if their life depended on it.
> : popcorn :


I'll take that bet... GFS is up! We're comin!


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1921004 said:


> Bout the same for me... Thought it would have been longer...


We could car pool in your gasser


----------



## BossPlow614

Bill1090;1920942 said:


> That's the one.


Interesting. I'll have to email them about sending me a copy of design/build.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1921006 said:


> We could car pool in your gasser


$57 to fuel from near empty yesterday...  Thumbs Up :waving:


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1921010 said:


> $57 to fuel from near empty yesterday...  Thumbs Up :waving:


That's what I paid today to fill mine!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1921005 said:


> I'll take that bet... GFS is up! We're comin!


I told you it would be up. I was better a bigger jump though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1921010 said:


> $57 to fuel from near empty yesterday...  Thumbs Up :waving:


You guys can carpool and stop in Fridley for the $1.76 gas.

It'll be nice when it's cheaper to fill up than take the crew out for lunch.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

At least most of the sidewalks will be shoveled on Thursday by the time we get to them.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1921011 said:


> That's what I paid today to fill mine!


What from half? Sorry that's not fair... from 1/3? Thumbs Up


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1921020 said:


> What from half? Sorry that's not fair... from 1/3? Thumbs Up


From under 1/4! Paid $2.89


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1921021 said:


> From under 1/4! Paid $2.89


What size are those tanks now days?


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1921023 said:


> What size are those tanks now days?


There 25gal on the short box ones I think

Should be the same size as your new one


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1921014 said:


> At least most of the sidewalks will be shoveled on Thursday by the time we get to them.


If it keeps up the pace you wont be able to tell if it was

Esp when we get above 4"


----------



## SnowGuy73

-8°, breezy, clouds.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Up to 70% for tomorrow and around an inch.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Everyone's future cast shows it missing me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

About an inch downtown, maybe two north.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1920892 said:


> I'm betting GFS on the meteogram takes a big jump tonight.


I see the GFS is up to 2.2 for MSP.

My hourly is up to 2" now, still on the rise, up from 1.1"


----------



## Bill1090

I'm at a 90% chance of 1-2" now.


----------



## Green Grass

Guess I better get my son ready for school.


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;1921079 said:


> Guess I better get my son ready for school.


Where does he go? I thought I saw Howard lake/Waverly was late.

No school here, dang it daddy daycare.


----------



## qualitycut

Ch9 showed it barely hitting me even.


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1921090 said:


> Where does he go? I thought I saw Howard lake/Waverly was late.
> 
> No school here, dang it daddy daycare.


yeah they are 2 hours late. It's actually not any worse than the rest of the week


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1920951 said:


> Watching my first episode of legend of mick dodge. Anyone seen it ?


Love that show......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hope we don't much down here. My main guy is having back surgery today


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1921027 said:


> There 25gal on the short box ones I think
> 
> Should be the same size as your new one


It was bugging me so I had to look... 26 gallons for diesel, 35 for gas... must be because of the DPF and DEF tank?


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1921049 said:


> If it keeps up the pace you wont be able to tell if it was
> 
> Esp when we get above 4"


Wait... what?


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## IDST

holy cafeballs it's not warm out


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Minnetonka schools are open for business.I think they got a lot of flack last year for closing schools when it wasn't really that bad out. Yes some wind chills, but the temps were like they are now.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1921110 said:


> It was bugging me so I had to look... 26 gallons for diesel, 35 for gas... must be because of the DPF and DEF tank?


My 04 350 only had a 26 gallon tank.


----------



## CityGuy

Wow is it cold out there.


----------



## OC&D

It's brutal out there!


----------



## CityGuy

They are talking 30-40-50 mph winds tomorrow.

Can we say blizzard conditions.


----------



## starspangled6.0

qualitycut;1921097 said:


> Ch9 showed it barely hitting me even.


Wild lost last night - That's a sure sign we're plowing tomorrow.


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;1921003 said:


> I thought it was noon??


Quality moved the time...That place gets hit pretty hard over the lunch rush.
The Governor used to stop in there and eat with his detail...the old one.

Who's coming????


----------



## Doughboy12

OC&D;1921143 said:


> It's brutal out there!


Don't they have heated shelters at the light rail stations? :waving:


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1921146 said:


> They are talking 30-40-50 mph winds tomorrow.
> 
> Can we say blizzard conditions.


Bring it.......


----------



## mnlefty

SnowGuy73;1921119 said:


>


Well that should make for a fun drive to LOTW tomorrow...


----------



## Green Grass

Off to school my son goes


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1921159 said:


> Off to school my son goes


Wife was even off today.


----------



## CityGuy

A friend of mine posted this on fb and it's well said:

I have seen a lot of posts of parents mad because the school their child attends did not close for the day due to the extreme cold. These parents need to remember they are responsible for their kids, not the government. If you don't feel that it's safe to send your kids out on a cold day, keep them home. You can make that decision. You don't need the school district to make it for you.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1921159 said:


> Off to school my son goes


Sent mine about 30 minutes ago. All he kept saying was all the kids posting they were staying home today, thinking we would let him stay.


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnlefty;1921158 said:


> Well that should make for a fun drive to LOTW tomorrow...


That it will. :realmad:


----------



## banonea

going to be a cold ***** stripping the parking lot today, thank God I'm in a heated cab in the skid loader


----------



## OC&D

Doughboy12;1921152 said:


> Don't they have heated shelters at the light rail stations? :waving:


You're trying too hard.


----------



## mnlefty

SnowGuy73;1921169 said:


> That it will. :realmad:


Good news is we have all day to get there, 2 days of fishing and plenty of beverages. Should be a good time even if tomorrow is a pain the whatever.


----------



## OC&D

mnlefty;1921158 said:


> Well that should make for a fun drive to LOTW tomorrow...


There is no "high" impact area, and I'm not sure what to make of that.


----------



## OC&D

mnlefty;1921180 said:


> Good news is we have all day to get there, 2 days of fishing and plenty of beverages. Should be a good time even if tomorrow is a pain the whatever.


Where are you staying up there? I'm thinking of doing a long weekend later this month or early Feb up there.


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnlefty;1921180 said:


> Good news is we have all day to get there, 2 days of fishing and plenty of beverages. Should be a good time even if tomorrow is a pain the whatever.


Only two days?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1921181 said:


> There is no "high" impact area, and I'm not sure what to make of that.


People are already commenting, saying NWS has a blizzard watch for SW MN yet Novak doesn't say anything about travel impact.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1921119 said:


>


But yet I'm in a blizzard watch tomorrow


----------



## mnlefty

OC&D;1921182 said:


> Where are you staying up there? I'm thinking of doing a long weekend later this month or early Feb up there.


We're staying at Bay View Lodge, they're on the river about halfway between Baudette and the lake. I've never stayed there... we drive out on our own, plowed roads and houses ready. My father in law goes every year to Arnesens, and I'm going again in a month or so with my dad and brother. Dad goes to Sportsmans Lodge quite a bit. Both of those haul you out in track vehicles.



SnowGuy73;1921183 said:


> Only two days?


2.5/3 day bender is about all I can handle anymore. Was invited on this trip, didn't plan it so I'll take whatever I can. We're driving up tomorrow... fish Fri/Sat and drive home Sunday.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1921130 said:


> My 04 350 only had a 26 gallon tank.


Hmmm... wonder why they did that on the diesels


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1921190 said:


> People are already commenting, saying NWS has a blizzard watch for SW MN yet Novak doesn't say anything about travel impact.


Haha Ouch...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well.... I suppose I COULD tell the wife I have to go drop off salt at a site for tomorrow (actually do) but then do I go eat pizza? Or come back home and get the decorations down??


----------



## 60Grit

cbservicesllc;1921194 said:


> Hmmm... wonder why they did that on the diesels


Long box is 37.5 gal


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnlefty;1921193 said:


> We're staying at Bay View Lodge, they're on the river about halfway between Baudette and the lake. I've never stayed there... we drive out on our own, plowed roads and houses ready. My father in law goes every year to Arnesens, and I'm going again in a month or so with my dad and brother. Dad goes to Sportsmans Lodge quite a bit. Both of those haul you out in track vehicles.
> 
> 2.5/3 day bender is about all I can handle anymore. Was invited on this trip, didn't plan it so I'll take whatever I can. We're driving up tomorrow... fish Fri/Sat and drive home Sunday.


Haha.

I hear you, getting old is a b!tch..


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1921191 said:


> But yet I'm in a blizzard watch tomorrow


I just report what I see....

I'm not a great weather mind.


----------



## SSS Inc.

NWS is thinking 20:1 right?? That would put everything on the meteo at 2.5-3". Hmmm.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1921207 said:


> NWS is thinking 20:1 right?? That would put everything on the meteo at 2.5-3". Hmmm.


The only thing I've seen is "high ratio" and that was from a couple of days ago.

I haven't seen an exact number.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1921207 said:


> NWS is thinking 20:1 right?? That would put everything on the meteo at 2.5-3". Hmmm.


I'm game!..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;1921167 said:


> A friend of mine posted this on fb and it's well said:
> 
> I have seen a lot of posts of parents mad because the school their child attends did not close for the day due to the extreme cold. These parents need to remember they are responsible for their kids, not the government. If you don't feel that it's safe to send your kids out on a cold day, keep them home. You can make that decision. You don't need the school district to make it for you.


Is your friend part of the Chisago School district? It basically says that, word for word, on our district's website.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1921213 said:


> The only thing I've seen is "high ratio" and that was from a couple of days ago.
> 
> I haven't seen an exact number.


Same, I've read high ratios and going off the meteo and hourlies they are at 20:1.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1921219 said:


> Same, I've read high ratios and going off the meteo and hourlies they are at 20:1.


I've been running between 20/25 for the meteo.

They have me up to 2+" for tomorrow now, mainly before noon.

Perfect.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1921223 said:


> I've been running between 20/25 for the meteo.
> 
> They have me up to 2+" for tomorrow now, mainly before noon.
> 
> Perfect.


See??? I want snow. Just not last winter's snow.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1921110 said:


> It was bugging me so I had to look... 26 gallons for diesel, 35 for gas... must be because of the DPF and DEF tank?


Wow that's weird. You might be right about the DPF and DEF


----------



## Polarismalibu

I just love going to bed feeling great and waking up sick in the morning


----------



## Doughboy12

Headed out to pizza in 20 minutes.
You awake Quality? :waving:


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1921230 said:


> I just love going to bed feeling great and waking up sick in the morning


Good luck with that....mine lasted 2 weeks on and off.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1921207 said:


> NWS is thinking 20:1 right?? That would put everything on the meteo at 2.5-3". Hmmm.


Yea because the meteo has been right on everytime this year.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1921232 said:


> Good luck with that....mine lasted 2 weeks on and off.


Awesome. Can't wait for that


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1921231 said:


> Headed out to pizza in 20 minutes.
> You awake Quality? :waving:


You were supposed to text me at 1030.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1921234 said:


> Awesome. Can't wait for that


Musinex keeps the chest clear.


----------



## qualitycut

K anyone else showing up?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1921223 said:


> I've been running between 20/25 for the meteo.
> 
> They have me up to 2+" for tomorrow now, mainly before noon.
> 
> Perfect.


The noon part has me a little confused. On the meteo it looks more like 3 p.m. not that it matters much but I would much prefer noon. NWS goes until 6 p.m. on the meteo.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1921238 said:


> K anyone else showing up?


I'm out. Stepped outside and decided I can drop this salt off tomorrow before the snow hits.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1921242 said:


> I'm out. Stepped outside and decided I can drop this salt off tomorrow before the snow hits.


Sally..........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1921241 said:


> The noon part has me a little confused. On the meteo it looks more like 3 p.m. not that it matters much but I would much prefer noon. NWS goes until 6 p.m. on the meteo.


My hourlies on the north side go until 2 pm, then nothing. NWS traditionally tuns a couple of hours long. Even the other night it was mainly before 10 or midnight, and 8:30 the snow was done.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1921238 said:


> K anyone else showing up?


Not gonna make it. That would require me to get the kids dressed.


----------



## Doughboy12

Big talkers....all of you.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1921244 said:


> Sally..........


Pretty much..... I gotta get these decorations down too.

If we don't do it today, then I plow tomorrow, I'll be tired Friday, then the tree is up until Valentine's day.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1921245 said:


> My hourlies on the north side go until 2 pm, then nothing. NWS traditionally tuns a couple of hours long. Even the other night it was mainly before 10 or midnight, and 8:30 the snow was done.


I was looking at the meteo not the hourlies. NAM and GFS go until 3 or so.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1921249 said:


> Pretty much..... I gotta get these decorations down too.
> 
> If we don't do it today, then I plow tomorrow, I'll be tired Friday, then the tree is up until Valentine's day.


Ummm thats not till February, you have plenty of time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1921250 said:


> I was looking at the meteo not the hourlies. NAM and GFS go until 3 or so.


Right..... I see that too. We are planning on going out at 3, or getting started.

Might have to do bus lanes around 1 or so, we do those every 1.5" that falls.

Although the school salts like an SOB, and if it's a real high ratio, we might get most of that melted off if it's above zero.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1921238 said:


> K anyone else showing up?


I was gonna. Just waking up. Nyquil makes a guy sleepy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1921251 said:


> Ummm thats not till February, you have plenty of time.


K, fine. Hoping in the Durango. Will be down there in 40 minutes.


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;1921253 said:


> I was gonna. Just waking up. Nyquil makes a guy sleepy


You have time...but get a move on.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1921255 said:


> K, fine. Hoping in the Durango. Will be down there in 40 minutes.


Peer pressure....gotta love it... :waving:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1921247 said:


> Big talkers....all of you.


Hey, I never committed to coming.  If I say I'm doing something I do it.


----------



## OC&D

Polarismalibu;1921230 said:


> I just love going to bed feeling great and waking up sick in the morning


That's called a hangover. 

.....or you're pregnant!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1921258 said:


> Peer pressure....gotta love it... :waving:


Actually it gives me a chance to get quality a post dated check.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;1921238 said:


> K anyone else showing up?


I would... but that would be a long cafeing drive for pizza.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Plus I can use the wife's gas.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1921261 said:


> Hey, I never committed to coming.  If I say I'm doing something I do it.


Then how come it never snows when you say it will.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1921264 said:


> Actually it gives me a chance to get quality a post dated check.


My atm doesnt care what the date says


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1921207 said:


> NWS is thinking 20:1 right?? That would put everything on the meteo at 2.5-3". Hmmm.


Exactly...


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1921261 said:


> Hey, I never committed to coming.  If I say I'm doing something I do it.


You did note the popcorn guy????


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1921213 said:


> The only thing I've seen is "high ratio" and that was from a couple of days ago.
> 
> I haven't seen an exact number.


But if you divide NWS accumulation by QPF its 20:1


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1921271 said:


> You did note the popcorn guy????


One of these days you will notice that I know when people are kidding.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1921275 said:


> One of these days you will notice that I know when people are kidding.


Yeh maybe..... :salute:


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1921230 said:


> I just love going to bed feeling great and waking up sick in the morning


Do you feel achy like you got hit by a truck? That's how mine started... Lasted a few weeks...


----------



## qualitycut

Dot is here for lunch to.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1921238 said:


> K anyone else showing up?


Wish I could so I could collect on my raincheck


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1921287 said:


> Dot is here for lunch to.


Good thing lwnmwr is driving the Durango!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Jesus.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

--------------------------


----------



## andersman02

Next time if you guys do it again, Ill be the weirdo not talking :waving:


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1921247 said:


> Big talkers....all of you.


I could came and got you guys sick too!


----------



## Polarismalibu

OC&D;1921263 said:


> That's called a hangover.
> 
> .....or you're pregnant!


Both of those would be better


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1921297 said:


> Jesus.....


Haha, guess I won't plan on taking my truck into a ditch! :laughing:

I can't believe that was their big closing line "If you plan on driving your truck into a big ditch..." Is that engine made of real tornadoes too?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1921294 said:


> Good thing lwnmwr is driving the Durango!


Whatever......but true. I would have had to turn around.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Latest NAM and GFS are right on top of each other... 2.25" at 20:1... We have model agreement!


----------



## SSS Inc.

andersman02;1921299 said:


> Next time if you guys do it again, Ill be the weirdo not talking :waving:


Haha. I bet.


----------



## andersman02

Just started our 07 350 that hasnt been touched for a month or so, started right up.....

Kinda surprised to be honest


----------



## andersman02

SSS Inc.;1921332 said:


> Haha. I bet.


Spot on! Quit taking my "selfies" from facebook


----------



## andersman02

Lunch time, Arbys Smokehouse brisket is on the docket. If anyone has the chance, try it. Rediculously good


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1921315 said:


> Haha, guess I won't plan on taking my truck into a ditch! :laughing:
> 
> I can't believe that was their big closing line "If you plan on driving your truck into a big ditch..." Is that engine made of real tornadoes too?


 ussmileyflag


----------



## SSS Inc.

andersman02;1921337 said:


> Spot on! Quit taking my "selfies" from facebook


Sorry.....I've got to stop creeping on peoples pages so much.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1921348 said:


> Sorry.....I've got to stop creeping on peoples pages so much.


Shouldn't you be doing figure skating practice?


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1921110 said:


> It was bugging me so I had to look... 26 gallons for diesel, 35 for gas... must be because of the DPF and DEF tank?


I was thinking the same but the DPF on the exhaust is on the opposite side of the truck. DEF tank is behind the fuel tank, looks like plenty of room in front of it.

Thinking about this!

26 gallons to 50 gallons =








qualitycut;1921238 said:


> K anyone else showing up?


I skip on Plowsite for 12 hours and miss lunch....damn it!  :waving:


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1921353 said:


> I was thinking the same but the DPF on the exhaust is on the opposite side of the truck. DEF tank is behind the fuel tank, looks like plenty of room in front of it.
> 
> Thinking about this!
> 
> 26 gallons to 50 gallons =
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I skip on Plowsite for 12 hours and miss lunch....damn it!  :waving:


I even bought! Deershack, dough and Lwnmwr showed up.


----------



## CityGuy

So I take a few hours off to get home and clean new basement anf prep for spraying the ceiling and the wife has gone to Menards and bought a texture gun and sprayed the ceilng for me.

Now what to do?

Should have just stayed at work.

God I love this woman.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1921356 said:


> I even bought! Deershack, dough and Lwnmwr showed up.


Will have to catch you guys on the next one!


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1921217 said:


> Is your friend part of the Chisago School district? It basically says that, word for word, on our district's website.


Nope. Brainerd area.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1921351 said:


> Shouldn't you be doing figure skating practice?


We're taking a break. Going skating after the two yr old wakes up. 


qualitycut;1921356 said:


> I even bought! Deershack, dough and Lwnmwr showed up.


If I knew Lee was going to be there and would have shown up.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1921353 said:


> I was thinking the same but the DPF on the exhaust is on the opposite side of the truck. DEF tank is behind the fuel tank, looks like plenty of room in front of it.
> 
> Thinking about this!
> 
> 26 gallons to 50 gallons =
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I skip on Plowsite for 12 hours and miss lunch....damn it!  :waving:


I think Proven Force in MG sells those... I've looked at them before... Little spendy but could be nice!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1921367 said:


> We're taking a break. Going skating after the two yr old wakes up.
> 
> If I knew Lee was going to be there and would have shown up.


K dicky........


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1921368 said:


> I think Proven Force in MG sells those... I've looked at them before... Little spendy but could be nice!


Just cost more to fill up. About 1200 to 1500 depending on truck and options


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;1921371 said:


> Just cost more to fill up. About 1200 to 1500 depending on truck and options


 that is a lot of plow time though... Thumbs Up


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1921356 said:


> I even bought! Deershack, dough and Lwnmwr showed up.


Thanks for lunch "Q"
Nice meeting you guys... :waving:


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1921368 said:


> I think Proven Force in MG sells those... I've looked at them before... Little spendy but could be nice!


Yeah, they look pretty straight forward to install.



Ranger620;1921371 said:


> *Just cost more to fill up.* About 1200 to 1500 depending on truck and options


This too. Old trucks had the 36 gallon and when diesel was closer to $3.80 a gallon, it was about $110-$125.00 to fill up. Don't miss that! Now its about $60 bucks to fill up.

I could see the bigger tank very helpful if you were hauling long miles in the transportation business. BTW, is there any money in that? I see a lot of subs running around for "elite transportation" F-350/3500 trucks with 35-40' trailers.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;1921366 said:


> Nope. Brainerd area.


Probably something the Department of Education put out, or different superintendents collaborated on.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1921379 said:


> Yeah, they look pretty straight forward to install.
> 
> This too. Old trucks had the 36 gallon and when diesel was closer to $3.80 a gallon, it was about $110-$125.00 to fill up. Don't miss that! Now its about $60 bucks to fill up.
> 
> I could see the bigger tank very helpful if you were hauling long miles in the transportation business. BTW, is there any money in that? I see a lot of subs running around for "elite transportation" F-350/3500 trucks with 35-40' trailers.


Just like driving semi, it's all about the miles. Miles and minimal breakdowns.

Once the housing catches up in North Dakota, you won't see many going through, at least pulling all the camper trailers.


----------



## qualitycut

1-2 and 1.4 on hourly.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1921386 said:


> 1-2 and 1.4 on hourly.


Same here ending around 2 pm I like these gives ya half the day and all night


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1921356 said:


> I even bought! Deershack, dough and Lwnmwr showed up.


That's awesome... I'll clear my schedule for the next one?


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1921394 said:


> That's awesome... I'll clear my schedule for the next one?


What the heck could you have on your schedule in a cold cafe day like today.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1921379 said:


> Yeah, they look pretty straight forward to install.
> 
> This too. Old trucks had the 36 gallon and when diesel was closer to $3.80 a gallon, it was about $110-$125.00 to fill up. Don't miss that! Now its about $60 bucks to fill up.
> 
> *I could see the bigger tank very helpful if you were hauling long miles in the transportation business.* BTW, is there any money in that? I see a lot of subs running around for "elite transportation" F-350/3500 trucks with 35-40' trailers.


This......


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1921395 said:


> What the heck could you have on your schedule in a cold cafe day like today.


Had a meeting at the City at 10...


----------



## BossPlow614

NorthernProServ;1921379 said:


> Yeah, they look pretty straight forward to install.
> 
> This too. Old trucks had the 36 gallon and when diesel was closer to $3.80 a gallon, it was about $110-$125.00 to fill up. Don't miss that! Now its about $60 bucks to fill up.
> 
> I could see the bigger tank very helpful if you were hauling long miles in the transportation business. BTW, is there any money in that? I see a lot of subs running around for "elite transportation" F-350/3500 trucks with 35-40' trailers.


There is money to be made in every industry.


----------



## Doughboy12

BossPlow614;1921399 said:


> There is money to be made in every industry.


Just have to dodge the low ballers...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Not sure about this one. Hmmmmm.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Nam down, Nam down!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1921408 said:


> Not sure about this one. Hmmmmm.


I seem to remember you having a little more up to date equipment..


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1921399 said:


> There is money to be made in every industry.


Obviously, there wouldn't be industries if you couldn't make money. Think what he meant was high margins.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1921409 said:


> Nam down, Nam down!!


To what??.......??


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1921411 said:


> I seem to remember you having a little more up to date equipment..


Not mine. Off of Craigs list. $1000. They can make you whatever you want.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1921418 said:


> Not mine. Off of Craigs list. $1000. They can make you whatever you want.


Haha, sure sure. Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1921415 said:


> To what??.......??


An inch maybe. Doesn't matter though, these things will keep moving around.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1921420 said:


> An inch maybe. Doesn't matter though, these things will keep moving around.


Yea and end up with 0.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1921419 said:


> Haha, sure sure. Thumbs Up


Snow, you know those guys in Savage on 13 by the windmill cafe with all the older trucks with blizzards? I think they are selling them all. They have like six trucks on Craigslist.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1921421 said:


> Yea and end up with 0.


Totally. We're getting nothing.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1921408 said:


> Not sure about this one. Hmmmmm.


I know a guy... He has one like that with a floor for collecting wood. 
Then he learned it makes a nice drift clearing device. Doesn't scrape with it, just drift busting.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1921423 said:


> Snow, you know those guys in Savage on 13 by the windmill cafe with all the older trucks with blizzards? I think they are selling them all. They have like six trucks on Craigslist.


Are they black fords and chevy?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1921424 said:


> Totally. We're getting nothing.


Tomorrow would be the ideal snow if it pans out.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1921413 said:


> Obviously, there wouldn't be industries if you couldn't make money. *Think what he meant was high margins.*


Yes, this...


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1921423 said:


> Snow, you know those guys in Savage on 13 by the windmill cafe with all the older trucks with blizzards? I think they are selling them all. They have like six trucks on Craigslist.


Hmmm...

Maybe just older ones being replaced. Not sure, I know they (the company)were out on the last snowfall plowing.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1921427 said:


> Are they black fords and chevy?


One dodge too. Looks like they're selling every truck I see parked over there.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1920265 said:


> Did you tell your wife i told you so?


Of course!



CityGuy;1920267 said:


> Good luck with traffic.


It was the worst ever. Hundreds of people were late for their flights. The airport was a zoo.



ryde307;1920276 said:


> Good luck. Hope it goes quick. It did for me last week.


A Delta employee let us go to the front of the line because we were running so late. That was really nice of her.



CityGuy;1920289 said:


> Accident
> 
> 494E just west of 169.
> 
> Extrication needed.
> 
> Expect a delay


There you go. That explains why 494 was so bad.



NICHOLS LANDSCA;1920315 said:


> Why did you go down to Minnetonka and then over?


494 to Crosstown...is there a better route?



OC&D;1920400 said:


> I wonder if Roy made his flight?


I boarded with three minutes to spare. 

82 and sunny here in Cancun.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1921434 said:


> One dodge too. Looks like they're selling every truck I see parked over there.


Those were on there this fall, i emailed him and took him 2 weeks to get back to me.


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1921434 said:


> One dodge too. Looks like they're selling every truck I see parked over there.


They all look in descent shape with low miles.

Personally I would never buy a used plow truck, but they seem pretty reasonably priced.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1921436 said:


> Those were on there this fall, i emailed him and took him 2 weeks to get back to me.


Is this a case of "everything is always for sale" for the right price...?


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1921438 said:


> They all look in descent shape with low miles.
> 
> Personally I would never buy a used plow truck, but they seem pretty reasonably priced.


not a lot of difference of buying a used one with 70k or having an original with 90k


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1921436 said:


> Those were on there this fall, i emailed him and took him 2 weeks to get back to me.


Looks like there might be only 4 or so. I guess he double posted a couple of them. These are usually out during storms and I don't see any new ones so I wasn't sure what was going on. He should have an auction like I might do now. Think I might go k-bid just for fun on about 4 trucks, some trailers etc ( even though I detest them we will try it from the selling side of things).


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Never realized how fast this site is when you turn adblock on.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1921421 said:


> Yea and end up with 0.


All the negativity in this town sucks!


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1921424 said:


> Totally. We're getting nothing.


What else is new?


----------



## CityGuy

Watching diy shows makes you think you can do anything.


Then you try and fail.


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1921461 said:


> Watching diy shows makes you think you can do anything.
> 
> Then you try and fail.


Speak for yourself!


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1921462 said:


> Speak for yourself!


I never fail.

I may just spend lot's of money to get it right.Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1921456 said:


> All the negativity in this town sucks!


This........


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1921463 said:


> I never fail.
> 
> I may just spend lot's of money to get it right.Thumbs Up


Or to fix the stuff that failed while you were succeeding...


----------



## Ranger620

Hmm, looks like yeo could be in a little trouble.

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nhl-p...s-at-wild-practice--leaves-ice-183319602.html


----------



## SnowGuy73

Up to 90% tomorrow and 1-2" now!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hourly is up to 1.3"


----------



## mnlefty

So I see you guys talking end times for this next shot... how about start times? There's no way I "miss" it when driving clear across the state tomorrow, but when/where is the "worst" gonna be, if you can call it that for a couple inches. Leaving tomorrow morning in time to meet the other vehicle at Tobies in Hinckley 915.

Just realized it's a Novak FB type question... Nowack?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm pushing 3" for tomorrow. Now "mainly before 3 pm".


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1921472 said:


> Hmm, looks like yeo could be in a little trouble.
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nhl-p...s-at-wild-practice--leaves-ice-183319602.html


I hope he skated them till they puke because they deserve it!! he did the right thing by yelling at them.


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;1921488 said:


> I hope he skated them till they puke because they deserve it!! he did the right thing by yelling at them.


Yes yelling but stomping off looks kinda childish? I really think hes coaching for his job.


----------



## Ranger620

I do think goaltending is the #1 problem as they seem to be able to score


----------



## TKLAWN

Last bit effort to get the team renergized. I kind of doubt that style of coaching works anymore with professional athletes. We will see I guess.


I think he's gone anyways.

Too much talent to damn near be last in the division.


----------



## OC&D

Ranger620;1921472 said:


> Hmm, looks like yeo could be in a little trouble.
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nhl-p...s-at-wild-practice--leaves-ice-183319602.html


That whole team is in trouble. I think Yeo has to go, and they need someone between the pipes that doesn't fall apart 4 out of 5 games.


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;1921442 said:


> Looks like there might be only 4 or so. I guess he double posted a couple of them. These are usually out during storms and I don't see any new ones so I wasn't sure what was going on. He should have an auction like I might do now. Think I might go k-bid just for fun on about 4 trucks, some trailers etc ( even though I detest them we will try it from the selling side of things).


Let me know if you do. I can help you out and get you with the right people.


----------



## OC&D

TKLAWN;1921495 said:


> Too much talent to damn near be last in the division.


I couldn't agree more!


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1921495 said:


> Last bit effort to get the team renergized. I kind of doubt that style of coaching works anymore with professional athletes. We will see I guess.
> 
> I think he's gone anyways.
> 
> Too much talent to damn near be last in the division.





OC&D;1921499 said:


> That whole team is in trouble. I think Yeo has to go, and they need someone between the pipes that doesn't fall apart 4 out of 5 games.


I doubt that Yeo goes he has a passion for it and there is talent there but look at the players they are being lazy and won't put in a full game effort.


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;1921511 said:


> I doubt that Yeo goes he has a passion for it and there is talent there but look at the players they are being lazy and won't put in a full game effort.


Yup. To much standing around and not enough hustle. There are a few that always seem to hustle but several seem to have gotten concrete skates for christmas


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sam shows 1-3".


----------



## skorum03

Ranger620;1921491 said:


> I do think goaltending is the #1 problem as they seem to be able to score


I agree our goalies suck. But some of our bigger name guys could perform better too, Koivu. How many games have the wild scored 4 goals in this year and ended up losing? Or 3 goals and lost. Have to win those games


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1921502 said:


> Let me know if you do. I can help you out and get you with the right people.


Thanks, I thought about you when my dad and I tossed the idea around. One simple question I'm curious about is what is the cost to sell through them? I figured it would be an easy way to clean house on stuff that's not getting used much if at all.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Well the RAP is already shooting straight up ∆.


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1921516 said:


> Yup. To much standing around and not enough hustle. There are a few that always seem to hustle but several seem to have gotten concrete skates for christmas


They should start docking pay when they are lazy.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1921536 said:


> Well the RAP is already shooting straight up ∆.


better keep going higher and higher!!


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;1921536 said:


> Well the RAP is already shooting straight up ∆.


Nice!!!!!!


----------



## NorthernProServ

Up to 1-3" now


----------



## NorthernProServ

Starting to feel like cafe too now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1921536 said:


> Well the RAP is already shooting straight up ∆.


Beautiful......


----------



## unit28

Someone said 4" this morning?

This is likely here




Not as cold. Snow. Patchy blowing and drifting snow in the afternoon

. Snow accumulation of 2 to 3 inches. Highs around 12. South winds around 10 mph shifting to the northwest 10 to 20


----------



## unit28

Better worry about sidewalks later in some areas


----------



## Bill1090

Locals are saying 1-3". Their accumulation map spit our 3.25".


----------



## unit28

Oh boy......


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1921555 said:


> Someone said 4" this morning?
> 
> This is likely here


Yeah but you're just a tick north of most of us.  No 4" in these parts.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1921567 said:


> Oh boy......


It looks angry. :realmad::realmad::realmad:


----------



## qualitycut

All locals show about 1.5


----------



## Doughboy12

Can someone post a link to the Iowa State graph thing...again?


----------



## banonea

Calling for around 2" here


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;1921578 said:


> Can someone post a link to the Iowa State graph thing...again?


 http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckarsten/bufkit/image_loader.phtml?site=kmsp&nam=on&nam_mos=on&namm=on&gfs_mos=on&gfs=on&gfsm_mos=on&gfsm=on&nws=on&rap=on&obs=on&nam4km=on&con=on&ratio=16&compaction=on&mean_mt=on&max_mt=on&mean=on


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1921578 said:


> Can someone post a link to the Iowa State graph thing...again?


With reluctance.....here ya go. I wish I never posted it in the first place. Just kidding.

http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckar...&con=on&ratio=20&mean_mt=on&max_mt=on&mean=on


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;1921581 said:


> http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckarsten/bufkit/image_loader.phtml?site=kmsp&nam=on&nam_mos=on&namm=on&gfs_mos=on&gfs=on&gfsm_mos=on&gfsm=on&nws=on&rap=on&obs=on&nam4km=on&con=on&ratio=16&compaction=on&mean_mt=on&max_mt=on&mean=on


Thanks...link


----------



## Bill1090

Can't make it clickable for some reason.


----------



## qualitycut

Ive pretty much lost faith in the weather models ect. Vrac is the only thing that's even probable


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1921587 said:


> Ive pretty much lost faith in the weather models ect. Vrac is the only thing that's even probable


All VRAC participants were within and 1/8" last storm. Can't wait to see some early VRAC opinions tomorrow at about 4 a.m......


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;1921586 said:


> Can't make it clickable for some reason.


That's ok I'm still on the desktop and fixed it... S^3 posted one too.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1921592 said:


> All VRAC participants were within and 1/8" last storm. Can't wait to see some early VRAC opinions tomorrow at about 4 a.m......


Exactly. Only acceptable for of prediction.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1921587 said:


> Ive pretty much lost faith in the weather models ect. Vrac is the only thing that's even probable


But you have to use something to get to a VRAC...


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1921598 said:


> But you have to use something to get to a VRAC...


The radars fine.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1921601 said:


> The radars fine.


Exactly......


----------



## MNPLOWCO

0.6 on hourly for me.

Not too impressive. "At this time" eh? eh? yaaa.


----------



## SSS Inc.

MNPLOWCO;1921643 said:


> 0.6 on hourly for me.
> 
> Not too impressive. "At this time" eh? eh? yaaa.


I'm surprised you are that low based on some of the other numbers. I'm at 1.7" in Mpls.


----------



## SnowGuy73

1.3" hourly here.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1921650 said:


> I'm surprised you are that low based on some of the other numbers. I'm at 1.7" in Mpls.


Yeahhhhh... I'm at 1.5"...?


----------



## qualitycut

Novaks got a new map


----------



## TKLAWN

MNPLOWCO;1921643 said:


> 0.6 on hourly for me.
> 
> Not too impressive. "At this time" eh? eh? yaaa.


Hmmmm..... 1.2 hourly here.

Gathering my VRAC info for the morning.


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1921682 said:


> Hmmmm..... 1.2 hourly here.
> 
> I'm gathering my info for my VRAC in the morning as we speak.


Me too. No sleeping in tomorrow, VRAC opinions WILL need to be in early.


----------



## qualitycut

Current VRAC is .02


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1921661 said:


> Novaks got a new map


really hope he's correct this time. not a good time for me


----------



## jimslawnsnow

.6 on the NWS hourly down here. hope it stays there or lessens


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1921694 said:


> really hope he's correct this time. not a good time for me


I hope it slides sw.


----------



## unit28

Usually takes .28 units reflective dbz
to get 4" acc


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1921687 said:


> Current VRAC is .02


Wow, thats an early opinion. Its not even on the Radar yet!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1921704 said:


> Wow, thats an early opinion. Its not even on the Radar yet!


In Canada lol ot will change that's just current conditions


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1921701 said:


> I hope it slides sw.


that's not nice


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1921709 said:


> that's not nice


Would be for me!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

how does it benefit you anymore?


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1921712 said:


> Would be for me!


Me too!!!!... Sorry Jim but we can't tailor every storm to fit everyone's needs.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1921717 said:


> how does it benefit you anymore?


Don't you worry, it does.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1921721 said:


> Me too!!!!... Sorry Jim but we can't tailor every storm to fit everyone's needs.


None of them benefited me when I was in the business.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1921721 said:


> Me too!!!!... Sorry Jim but we can't tailor every storm to fit everyone's needs.


I know. would be nice if we could, then we could do what we wanted when we wanted


----------



## qualitycut

16:1-19:1 ratio woth .1 to .15 qpf. Mainly along and north of 94.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1921736 said:


> 16:1-19:1 ratio woth .1 to .15 qpf. Mainly along and north of 94.


Okay Mr. Discussion.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ground is to warm it won't stick anyway


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1921750 said:


> Okay Mr. Discussion.


I started typing the begging after i lokked the was going to copy and past but decided i was half done already.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1921761 said:


> I started typing the begging after i lokked the was going to copy and past but decided i was half done already.


^^^Did Doughboy drug you???


----------



## Drakeslayer

Polarismalibu;1921760 said:


> Ground is to warm it won't stick anyway


Maybe cityguy could post road temps in the morning?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1921760 said:


> Ground is to warm it won't stick anyway


Good point, we will have to factor that into our predictions.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1921768 said:


> Maybe cityguy could post road temps in the morning?


Someone said 17° yesterday.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I did blow some snow from a part of the lawn today and it fairly soft


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1921767 said:


> ^^^Did Doughboy drug you???


What? .... i was just going to type ratios then just kept typing the rest thought about copy pasting but all ready was half typed


----------



## CityGuy

Drakeslayer;1921768 said:


> Maybe cityguy could post road temps in the morning?


Will do........


----------



## CityGuy

Up to 80% of 1-2 tomorrow


----------



## CityGuy

90% of 1-2 at work


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1921781 said:


> What? .... i was just going to type ratios then just kept typing the rest thought about copy pasting but all ready was half typed


Read your quote again. I figured it out but holy cow that was rough.  It reads like you were slipped a rufie.


----------



## SSS Inc.

NAM is coming back!


----------



## CityGuy

I really hope it snows a quick 2 and gets out of here by 2 pm.


----------



## OC&D

Hmm. Another Caucasian, or shall I switch to a rum and coke? These are the difficult decisions I face right now.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1921791 said:


> Read your quote again. I figured it out but holy cow that was rough.  It reads like you were slipped a rufie.


Was in the middle of getting ready for broom ball


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Up to 1.5" on NWS. Must have had a glitch... when SSS said that was odd because he was up at around 1.5 . Now I'm up there as well.
"At this time"


----------



## Green Grass

MNPLOWCO;1921807 said:


> Up to 1.5" on NWS. Must have had a glitch... when SSS said that was odd because he was up at around 1.5 . Now I'm up there as well.
> "At this time"


hopefully it keeps going up!!


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1921687 said:


> Current VRAC is .02


Where do you find it on there site. I seem to be lost??


----------



## Deershack

Andy thanks for lunch. Nice to meet Lawnman and Dough to put faces to names. I'm still up for some type of get to gether when it gets warm. Think it could be a blast. Keep it in mind.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1921814 said:


> Where do you find it on there site. I seem to be lost??


See attached. Its a new program welcoming all users input. I posted this before but you must have missed it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1921809 said:


> hopefully it keeps going up for everyone, but Jim Thumbs Up


fixed it for you


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1921818 said:


> See attached. Its a new program welcoming all users input. I posted this before but you must have missed it.


They seem to be dissecting one of Doughboys posts?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1921829 said:


> They seem to be dissecting one of Doughboys posts?


I think you might be right!


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1921818 said:


> See attached. Its a new program welcoming all users input. I posted this before but you must have missed it.


I like it!!


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1921767 said:


> ^^^Did Doughboy drug you???


Wait....What??? :laughing:


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1921818 said:


> See attached. Its a new program welcoming all users input. I posted this before but you must have missed it.


Ahh. Late to the party as usual


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Damn kids. Thought the heat went out. Nope, they shut it off


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Highest I got is 2.6" in Taylor's Falls.


Lowest is 1.9" in WBL.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1921844 said:


> Highest I got is 2.6" in Taylor's Falls.
> 
> Lowest is 1.9" in WBL.


You might want to tell the RAP to settle down a bit. A couple inches would be enough.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Uh, everyone go to bed already? Looks like giggles got a haircut.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1921818 said:


> See attached. Its a new program welcoming all users input. I posted this before but you must have missed it.


I laugh every time... That's great... Quite handy with the graphical editing capability


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1921864 said:


> You might want to tell the RAP to settle down a bit. A couple inches would be enough.


Last storm the RAP was at 6" when the storm was already done.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1921868 said:


> I laugh every time... That's great... Quite handy with the graphical editing capability


Thats no MS paint. I have a full suite of adobe products. The company put me in charge of all of our print material and such so I had no choice but to buy all the Adobe products to do it. (Photoshop, Illustrator, Dreamweaver etc.)  The stuff you can do with the real Photoshop is amazing. Its a ton of fun if you take more than 20 seconds to create something.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1921872 said:


> Last storm the RAP was at 6" when the storm was already done.


That was a glitch.


----------



## qualitycut

Have a weird feeling tomorrow goes north since they have mostly gone south


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1921865 said:


> Uh, everyone go to bed already? Looks like giggles got a haircut.


Going to bed now, getting up at 6ish


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1921880 said:


> Have a weird feeling tomorrow goes north since they have mostly gone south


Be OK with me


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1921880 said:


> Have a weird feeling tomorrow goes north since they have mostly gone south


They can't all go away from us can they???


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1921881 said:


> Going to bed now, getting up at 6ish


Im sleeping in, broom ball kicked my butt


----------



## SSS Inc.

GFS holds its ground................Spreads south............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1921880 said:


> Have a weird feeling tomorrow goes north since they have mostly gone south


It won't be way north, but I could see myself at 1.5" instead of the 2.5" forecast.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1921884 said:


> They can't all go away from us can they???


Hope tomorrow it dont. Will have plenty of time to get stuff done


----------



## Ranger620

NorthernProServ;1921881 said:


> Going to bed now, getting up at 6ish


Me to. This cold is kicking my butt. Ive had a cough for a month now. See what the morning brings. Got to get some cutting edges on as I think there done Finally


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1921888 said:


> Hope tomorrow it dont. Will have plenty of time to get stuff done


Exactly. Too perfect for me if its gone by mid afternoon.


----------



## andersman02

Since I'll be in lutsen tomorrow, I'll put my vrac in now....

.6 burnsville and s metro, 1.4 lwn mwr and n metro area


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1921893 said:


> Exactly. Too perfect for me if its gone by mid afternoon.


Ya for once theres lots of time.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1921884 said:


> They can't all go away from us can they???


They better not! !!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1921876 said:


> Thats no MS paint. I have a full suite of adobe products. The company put me in charge of all of our print material and such so I had no choice but to buy all the Adobe products to do it. (Photoshop, Illustrator, Dreamweaver etc.)  The stuff you can do with the real Photoshop is amazing. Its a ton of fun if you take more than 20 seconds to create something.


Wow, that sounds expensive


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1921901 said:


> Wow, that sounds expensive


Well when you have sss money. He does live in minneapolis.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1921893 said:


> Exactly. Too perfect for me if its gone by mid afternoon.


Yep, same here


----------



## Polarismalibu

If we get 1.5" and done by noon i might not call anyone in just do it all alone save some payroll


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1921901 said:


> Wow, that sounds expensive


More than the laptop its loaded on but its worth it. I send out a lot of brochures and things. Dreamweaver is for websites and that helps too but I don't spend any time on that but I should. They have stuff to make the animated GIFs and crazy Flash stuff but I never learned how to do it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1921906 said:


> If we get 1.5" and done by noon i might not call anyone in just do it all alone save some payroll


Done by 3 now.

Hardest part for me is when do I start???

I want to start early, but I also don't want to fly through all the townhomes and schools, then have to wait around for the businesses to close.

I think we'll send the shovelers out as soon as it quits, then send the plow guys out about 5ish.

Checked the school schedule, there is something going on at all of the buildings until 8-9 pm.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1921902 said:


> Well when you have sss money. He does live in minneapolis.


I thought I lived in the hood. Remember there was a car on blocks just donw the street last year.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Already slept from 3 pm to 7ish. That pizza party wore me out.

Going back to bed. No alarm set.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1921910 said:


> Done by 3 now.
> 
> Hardest part for me is when do I start???
> 
> I want to start early, but I also don't want to fly through all the townhomes and schools, then have to wait around for the businesses to close.
> 
> I think we'll send the shovelers out as soon as it quits, then send the plow guys out about 5ish.
> 
> Checked the school schedule, there is something going on at all of the buildings until 8-9 pm.


I told you three like 15 hours ago.  I hear ya on the timing. If it actually snows and ends in the afternoon I can get like three hours in then have to wait for the rest of my stuff until after midnight. The rest of the guys can start earlier but I get kind of screwed on these storms with my jobs. But no complaints here.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1921910 said:


> Done by 3 now.
> 
> Hardest part for me is when do I start???
> 
> I want to start early, but I also don't want to fly through all the townhomes and schools, then have to wait around for the businesses to close.
> 
> I think we'll send the shovelers out as soon as it quits, then send the plow guys out about 5ish.
> 
> Checked the school schedule, there is something going on at all of the buildings until 8-9 pm.


Even done by 3 I might go alone. That gives me 15 hours to get it done.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1921918 said:


> Even done by 3 I might go alone. That gives me 15 hours to get it done.


I'd call one guy in. Experience says something will happen, you'll think you're still good, then about 2 am you'll have to call someone out of bed for 3 hours of work.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1921912 said:


> Already slept from 3 pm to 7ish. That pizza party wore me out.
> 
> Going back to bed. No alarm set.


And you were teasing me about saying i was going home to nap.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1921906 said:


> If we get 1.5" and done by noon i might not call anyone in just do it all alone save some payroll


Thats what I'm doing. I'm gonna do as much as I can till they close then call everyone in.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1921921 said:


> I'd call one guy in. Experience says something will happen, you'll think you're still good, then about 2 am you'll have to call someone out of bed for 3 hours of work.


And tell them you will pay a 6 hour minimum!


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1921918 said:


> Even done by 3 I might go alone. That gives me 15 hours to get it done.


I would call someone in, something happens and then they don't answer because you didn't need them. Or they get mad and find somewhere else


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1921921 said:


> I'd call one guy in. Experience says something will happen, you'll think you're still good, then about 2 am you'll have to call someone out of bed for 3 hours of work.


I will call a shoveler so i don't have to get out of the skid or truck


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1921925 said:


> I would call someone in, something happens and then they don't answer because you didn't need them. Or they get mad and find somewhere else


I'm so mad at my main guy I would throw a party if he found someone else to work for


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1921925 said:


> I would call Doughboy in, something happens and Doughboy don't answer because you didn't need Douhgboy. Or Doughboy gets mad and find somewhere else


fixed it for you


----------



## SSS Inc.

New RAP adds an interesting twist. .......SOUTH


----------



## Drakeslayer

Polarismalibu;1921928 said:


> I'm so mad at my main guy I would throw a party if he found someone else to work for


Have him call me. We are short handed for next season. He can start tomorrow plowing at noon.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1921921 said:


> I'd call one guy in. Experience says something will happen, you'll think you're still good, then about 2 am you'll have to call someone out of bed for 3 hours of work.


This... kinda like whenever I send everyone home when I expect to button a couple things up on my way home... 6 hours later still working...


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1921934 said:


> New RAP adds an interesting twist. .......SOUTH


Its drunk......


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1921935 said:


> Have him call me. We are short handed for next season. He can start tomorrow plowing at noon.


Lol........


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1921939 said:


> Its drunk......


Possibly. Although NWS does use it a lot to fine tune forecasts as we get closer. Its been steadily climbing every run (hourly). Up to 3.5" with another 2 hours to go looking at the map.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1921934 said:


> New RAP adds an interesting twist. .......SOUTH


Schaffer just said models are shifting south.

He and Yuhas both have 2.3" for MSP.

That snow is awfully far west in ND for it to go straight south and not hit the cities / Jim more than me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1921938 said:


> This... kinda like whenever I send everyone home when I expect to button a couple things up on my way home... 6 hours later still working...


That's what happened the first storm. Bano came up, quality came up, things were flying.

Sent a guy home that worked the next day, quality goes back to help his guy, bano has to go back to Rochester.

Break two different return springs and pretty soon we are scrambling to get everything done by 6 am.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1921928 said:


> I'm so mad at my main guy I would throw a party if he found someone else to work for


What did he do?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1921942 said:


> Schaffer just said models are shifting south.
> 
> He and Yuhas both have 2.3" for MSP.
> 
> That snow is awfully far west in ND for it to go straight south and not hit the cities / Jim more than me.


The RAP kind of has it anchored on the metro with a couple inches well north of you and well south by Jim as well.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1921943 said:


> That's what happened the first storm. Bano came up, quality came up, things were flying.
> 
> Sent a guy home that worked the next day, quality goes back to help his guy, bano has to go back to Rochester.
> 
> Break two different return springs and pretty soon we are scrambling to get everything done by 6 am.


No no, i went back to plow in my skid. I wouldn't have left to go help someone else.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1921947 said:


> No no, i went back to plow in my skid. I wouldn't have left to go help someone else.


All the same..... Quality went back to take care of prior commitments. No big deal...just saying if you have help available, to use it, rather than leave yourself open to failure.

It's not like payroll has been sky high this winter.


----------



## qualitycut

Gfs and nam both look to keep most of it just ne of me and the bullseye is even only at 2.5 ish and thats over lwmr


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1921952 said:


> Gfs and nam both look to keep most of it just ne of me and the bullseye is even only at 2.5 ish and thats over lwmr


How much for Plymouth area?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1921952 said:


> Gfs and nam both look to keep most of it just ne of me and the bullseye is even only at 2.5 ish and thats over lwmr












Amazing how the bullseye has been staying over my house.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;1921935 said:


> Have him call me. We are short handed for next season. He can start tomorrow plowing at noon.


If he screwed this up he won't be in this line of work anymore. Only reason he is now is from me convincing him. He is a firm believer in working for temp Agency only


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1921954 said:


> Amazing how the bullseye has been staying over my house.


Just like last year!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My VRAC will be over what NWS has forecast for Taylors Falls and Lindstrom area.

Those areas will be 2.5"-3.25".

**** Rapids to Spring Lake Park will come in at just shy of 2".

White Bear Lake to Saint Paul will be a solid 2".

Forest Lake area will be 2.25-2.5".

quality will be at 1.75", SSS will be at 1.98".

Plymouth to Wayzata to EP will be about 1.25-1.5".

Waverly will be 1/2".

Skorum and djagusch will have 2.25-3" in the Wisconsin areas.

Bano, bill, jimlawn will be about 1.5 for jimlawn to about 2" for Bill with bano somewhere in between.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1921955 said:


> If he screwed this up he won't be in this line of work anymore. Only reason he is now is from me convincing him. He is a firm believer in working for temp Agency only


Adam????????


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1921945 said:


> What did he do?


He didn't want to come work in the shop a few days a week for extra hours then he files for unemployment against me cuz he can't pay his bills. I haven't had anyone claim it on me and I don't plan on starting now. He can only get $40 a week off it anyway. On top of that he said $40 is plenty of beer for the week so that irritated me too

If your so broke why not work in the shop each week and not buy so much beer

Not to mention they way I saw him plowing in my truck at time. Full throttle in reverse while still moving forward


----------



## Drakeslayer

Polarismalibu;1921960 said:


> He didn't want to come work in the shop a few days a week for extra hours then he files for unemployment against me cuz he can't pay his bills. I haven't had anyone claim it on me and I don't plan on starting now. He can only get $40 a week off it anyway. On top of that he said $40 is plenty of beer for the week so that irritated me too
> 
> If your so broke why not work in the shop each week and not buy so much beer


He must drink Natural Ice!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1921958 said:


> My VRAC will be over what NWS has forecast for Taylors Falls and Lindstrom area.
> 
> Those areas will be 2.5"-3.25".
> 
> **** Rapids to Spring Lake Park will come in at just shy of 2".
> 
> White Bear Lake to Saint Paul will be a solid 2".
> 
> Forest Lake area will be 2.25-2.5".
> 
> quality will be at 1.75", SSS will be at 1.98".
> 
> Plymouth to Wayzata to EP will be about 1.25-1.5".
> 
> Waverly will be 1/2".
> 
> Skorum and djagusch will have 2.25-3" in the Wisconsin areas.
> 
> Bano, bill, jimlawn will be about 1.5 for jimlawn to about 2" for Bill with bano somewhere in between.


Nice work!......You may need to revise in the morning. I'll take my two hockey pucks worth though.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1921960 said:


> He didn't want to come work in the shop a few days a week for extra hours then he files for unemployment against me cuz he can't pay his bills. I haven't had anyone claim it on me and I don't plan on starting now. He can only get $40 a week off it anyway. On top of that he said $40 is plenty of beer for the week so that irritated me too
> 
> If your so broke why not work in the shop each week and not buy so much beer
> 
> Not to mention they way I saw him plowing in my truck at time. Full throttle in reverse while still moving forward


How only 40 a week?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1921962 said:


> Nice work!......You may need to revise in the morning. I'll take my two hockey pucks worth though.


Why? Think those totals are high?


----------



## SSS Inc.

New short term graphic. Looks the same. I'm thinking the night crew is mailing it in.


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;1921931 said:


> fixed it for you


Nice....


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1921965 said:


> Why? Think those totals are high?


Low. Based on Radar, Rap, and how the nam looked a little weird kind of like the rap does now where there was almost a break in the snow late morning. they usually grab onto what will happen about now. Yes it could be off 50 miles but that might not matter for us in the metro if it moves south enough.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1921958 said:


> SSS will be at 1.98".


 Richard...


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1921964 said:


> How only 40 a week?


No clue that's what the letter said


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1921959 said:


> Adam????????


The loud goofy one I had with me on your job we helped with


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1921960 said:


> He didn't want to come work in the shop a few days a week for extra hours then he files for unemployment against me cuz he can't pay his bills. I haven't had anyone claim it on me and I don't plan on starting now. He can only get $40 a week off it anyway. On top of that he said $40 is plenty of beer for the week so that irritated me too
> 
> If your so broke why not work in the shop each week and not buy so much beer
> 
> Not to mention they way I saw him plowing in my truck at time. Full throttle in reverse while still moving forward


That's crap! Sounds like Refusal to Work to me... He can forfeit his benefit for not taking hours you offer... I guess if he is only eligible for that little amount it might not be worth fighting the guy...


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1921969 said:


> Low. Based on Radar, Rap, and how the nam looked a little weird kind of like the rap does now where there was almost a break in the snow late morning. they usually grab onto what will happen about now. Yes it could be off 50 miles but that might not matter for us in the metro if it moves south enough.


Looks like its moving east a bit on radar as well as the darker stuff is on the no r h side. Should have an idea around 3 tomorrow


----------



## Doughboy12

This thing is moving fast. Don't think we will get big totals. 
0.9 for my VRAC


----------



## qualitycut

Yuhas sticking to 1-2


----------



## jimslawnsnow

So how's one to handle this if I get enough to plow? Suppose to have sustained winds at 20-25 mph. Clear a drive and it'll fill in again. Not suppose to calm down til Friday night


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1921974 said:


> That's crap! Sounds like Refusal to Work to me... He can forfeit his benefit for not taking hours you offer... I guess if he is only eligible for that little amount it might not be worth fighting the guy...


It's always worth fighting. If you offer hours, and he says no, that's refusal and not qualified for benefits.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1921962 said:


> Nice work!......You may need to revise in the morning. I'll take my two hockey pucks worth though.


I won't need to revise. Everyone can plan accordingly.


----------



## qualitycut

Well looks like i get the bed to myself again. Gf hasnt been sleeping because of my snoring the last 2 nights i guess.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1921980 said:


> So how's one to handle this if I get enough to plow? Suppose to have sustained winds at 20-25 mph. Clear a drive and it'll fill in again. Not suppose to calm down til Friday night


Plow it as quick as you can. We get paid extra for drifting after it's been plowed.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1921980 said:


> So how's one to handle this if I get enough to plow? Suppose to have sustained winds at 20-25 mph. Clear a drive and it'll fill in again. Not suppose to calm down til Friday night


Or just blow across it hopefully


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1921979 said:


> Yuhas sticking to 1-2


He has 2.3" on his graph for MSP.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1921987 said:


> He has 2.3" on his graph for MSP.


He always sways from what that says. I dont know if he makes those or if just what the model shows. End of news cast he said 1-2


----------



## DDB

LwnmwrMan22;1921987 said:


> He has 2.3" on his graph for MSP.


Belinda had that exact same amount over MSP. Maybe using the same exact model???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

DDB;1921990 said:


> Belinda had that exact same amount over MSP. Maybe using the same exact model???


Schaffer on 4 had the exact same number as well. Model agreement as well as newscast agreement???

Maybe this one actually happens???


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1921991 said:


> Schaffer on 4 had the exact same number as well. Model agreement as well as newscast agreement???
> 
> Maybe this one actually happens???


Or they all used the RAP at 11:1.......


----------



## 09Daxman

got me a new plowing buddy a couple of days ago!!


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1921962 said:


> Nice work!......You may need to revise in the morning. I'll take my two hockey pucks worth though.


I will take it....


----------



## qualitycut

K, dont want snow anymore, buddy wants to run to milacs tomorrow


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1922001 said:


> K, dont want snow anymore, buddy wants to run to milacs tomorrow


What time we leaving?


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1921982 said:


> I won't need to revise. Everyone can plan accordingly.


I hope you're right. I need a reminder on where all of my residential accounts considering i've only done most of them 2 times, a few three.


----------



## qualitycut

That radar supposed to fill in once it gets closer?


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1922004 said:


> What time we leaving?


Ha probably not, damn snow.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1922008 said:


> Ha probably not, damn snow.


I'll go up there next week if you want to run


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1922011 said:


> I'll go up there next week if you want to run


What you taking up, and yea im down.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1922014 said:


> What you taking up, and yea im down.


I'll try to get the castle to bring up. If not idk


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1921981 said:


> It's always worth fighting. If you offer hours, and he says no, that's refusal and not qualified for benefits.


True... Fight it... Cafe him


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1922023 said:


> True... Fight it... Cafe him


That's my attitude about it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sure is an odd looking radar.... AT THIS TIME.

I'm going back to sleep.


----------



## SnowGuy73

-2° windy cloudy.


----------



## PremierL&L

Sure looks like it's getting force north to me at this time.


----------



## Bill1090

It really isn't looking that impressive on radar.


----------



## CityGuy

-1 and cloudy


----------



## CityGuy

My prediction for snow is 1.2 inches


----------



## Bill1090

It's just as cold today as it was yesterday, yet no schools are closed. Weird.


----------



## CityGuy

I think the blowing and drifting is going to be a bigger factor that the amount of snow we get.


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;1922069 said:


> I think the blowing and drifting is going to be a bigger factor that the amount of snow we get.


Bring it!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;1922070 said:


> Bring it!!!!


I will take it too. Need to get out of the shop for a day or 2.


----------



## Bill1090

Kind of strange, NWS is the higher than any model on my meteo.


----------



## Bill1090

It needs to come SW just a touch. That would put me in a Winter Wx Advisory. More dramatic that way.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm down to 80% now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1922074 said:


> It needs to come SW just a touch. That would put me in a Winter Wx Advisory. More dramatic that way.


I have a nice blob to the west of me right now.


----------



## Bill1090

I'm now at 90% of 1-3" today with another 1/2" before 7pm. Looks like the wind starts picking up around midnight.


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1922079 said:


>


Looking at radar I think this will be wrong.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Brickman says 1-2"


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1922081 said:


> Looking at radar I think this will be wrong.


Thought you might be in Belle Plaine for the WF.


----------



## CityGuy

NWS still shows 80% for 1-2 today.

I am not buying into it yet.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1922083 said:


> Thought you might be in Belle Plaine for the WF.


Wf?

Nope, I'm sick as cafe so I'm going going anywhere.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1922087 said:


> NWS still shows 80% for 1-2 today.
> 
> I am not buying into it yet.


That's what I'm at too.


----------



## CityGuy

I think we need to start shooting to kill these terrorists. 
These guys are starting to get out of hand.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1922088 said:


> Wf?
> 
> Nope, I'm sick as cafe so I'm going going anywhere.


Working Fire...

News said SF went MA to it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1922092 said:


> Working Fire...
> 
> News said SF went MA to it.


Ah.

Yup, tanker and a tower.


----------



## Bill1090

Nice chunk west of Roch.


----------



## Bill1090

Local model map shows 2.7" for me, 1.9" for Rochester.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Barlow says 1-3".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I've been bumped to 2-4" per NWS, but my hourly is the same.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Funny. The radar look nothing close to what the future casts showed last night


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NWS still has me at less than inch


----------



## PremierL&L

jimslawnsnow;1922108 said:


> Funny. The radar look nothing close to what the future casts showed last night


Nothing new there they like to stay consistently wrong so you have to pay attention to them.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1922108 said:


> Funny. The radar look nothing close to what the future casts showed last night


Sounds about right.


----------



## TKLAWN

Giant flakes here, nice high ratio type you can almost see through.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Stuff on radar thats over me isn't really producing anything


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Belle plain looks like a mess. Huge flakes and windy


----------



## Green Grass

Heat wave. It's 5 with light snow


----------



## cbservicesllc

Looks like 3 seperate bands on midwest radar... first south, second metro, third north?

My VRAC prediction for Maple Grove is 1.75"


----------



## SnowGuy73

Giant flurries here.


----------



## TKLAWN

Not sure if you will even be able to measure with how windy it will be but....


VRAC pred for Wac is. .65


----------



## PremierL&L

I had big flakes for about twenty min back to tiny ones now


----------



## Green Grass

Vrac is .92


----------



## PremierL&L

I might not now a cafeing thing or am completely missing something but my VRAC is no one in the metro hits an inch at this time


----------



## SnowGuy73

PremierL&L;1922133 said:


> I had big flakes for about twenty min back to tiny ones now


Same here now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

VRAC 0.7" here.


----------



## Bill1090

VRAC: La Crosse: 2.39" Rochester: 2.16" Metro: 1.25" LwnMwr: 8.97"


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;1922109 said:


> NWS still has me at less than inch


Aren't you in a blizzard warning?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1922146 said:


> Aren't you in a blizzard warning?


Lucky!.....


----------



## CityGuy

Small steady flakes here


----------



## SnowGuy73

Wind picking up here.


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1922147 said:


> Lucky!.....


Yeah... the one that doesn't want snow will get hammered. No fair!


----------



## CityGuy

Road temps this morning are avg of 18


----------



## OC&D

09Daxman;1921994 said:


> got me a new plowing buddy a couple of days ago!!


Nice looking dog!


----------



## CityGuy

Not looking forward to 30+ mph winds.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1922146 said:


> Aren't you in a blizzard warning?


Yes. The north east side of it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1922150 said:


> Yeah... the one that doesn't want snow will get hammered. No fair!


Been there before!


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1922155 said:


> Not looking forward to 30+ mph winds.


Thats the best part!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1922147 said:


> Lucky!.....


No. It sucks


----------



## PremierL&L

Looks like a lot of energy just recently got pulled up by Duluth if you watch the nws loop


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1922150 said:


> Yeah... the one that doesn't want snow will get hammered. No fair!


Looks like its heading to you


----------



## MNPLOWCO

1.2" on the score card for me.Thumbs Up


----------



## OC&D

Not a flake here so far. SSS must be sleeping in. 

I'm guessing I won't see an inch out of this. Going with .5.


----------



## OC&D

On the upside a high of 14 today. Balmy!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Looks like maybe .5 or less here even with the greens. Hope that's it


----------



## jimslawnsnow

OC&D;1922173 said:


> On the upside a high of 14 today. Balmy!


Wait til next weekend. Could be mid 30's ?


----------



## Bill1090

Weather story from Lse: http://www.crh.noaa.gov/wxstory.php?site=arx


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1922175 said:


> Wait til next weekend. Could be mid 30's ?


Son of a.........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1922181 said:


>


Hmmmm..............


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1922182 said:


> Son of a.........


There goes your ice


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;1922175 said:


> Wait til next weekend. Could be mid 30's ?


After this cold spurt, can't say I would mind a couple 35* days.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1922185 said:


> There goes your ice


Negative.......


----------



## qualitycut

Stuff to the north is already shifting east. I haven't even had a flake here. .4 VRAC


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1922186 said:


> After this cold spurt, can't say I would mind a couple 35* days.


Yup, I have a few projects outside I need to do. I could do it now, but I hate being all bundled up. Feel like I'm in one of those sumo wrestling suits


----------



## qualitycut

Ooooo RAP tanked.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Just a coating here so far.


----------



## skorum03

Snowing pretty good here right now. I missed the VRAC thing but i'll say 1.2" here


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1922194 said:


> Just a coating here so far.


And that band of green went over you?


----------



## qualitycut

The whole thing looks like its shooting east already


----------



## djagusch

That stuff in nd is going to build up and be a heavy green when it gets here. 7hrs left so a lot can change. NWS discussion was saying 10 to 2 the heavy snow would be here.


----------



## skorum03

We have a coating here and it doesn't look like ive been hit by much of anything according to the radar yet.


----------



## PremierL&L

Nws hourly just dropped .2 inches off the total


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1922198 said:


> And that band of green went over you?


Not sure, I didn't look at the radar.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Done snowing here for now.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1922188 said:


> Stuff to the north is already shifting east. I haven't even had a flake here. .4 VRAC


Wait, WHAT???

It was snowing at the house when I left there @7...
Snow all the way to work, got pretty heavy at Coats.
Still say 0.8 on my VRAC. (No change.)


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;1922203 said:


> That stuff in nd is going to build up and be a heavy green when it gets here. 7hrs left so a lot can change. NWS discussion was saying 10 to 2 the heavy snow would be here.


We will see.

Pm me the billing info for that house also please


----------



## Doughboy12

There is a blob in the center of ND that is gonna hammer BANO if it holds together...spinning like a mad man...AT THIS TIME.


----------



## NorthernProServ

I better get my VRAC In, 1.4"


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;1922211 said:


> We will see.
> 
> Pm me the billing info for that house also please


Sent it over


----------



## Green Grass

I see TK tax dollars are hard at it again.


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1922212 said:


> There is a blob in the center of ND that is gonna hammer BANO if it holds together...spinning like a mad man...AT THIS TIME.


Everything has to pick on the little guy......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ummmm..... I'm not filling my trucks up quite yet....

And I'm forecast to be in the highest areas.


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1922220 said:


> Everything has to pick on the little guy......


I'm coming down if you get hammered!!! :waving:


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1922221 said:


> Ummmm..... I'm not filling my trucks up quite yet....
> 
> And I'm forecast to be in the highest areas.


Yep... I'm on a 1/4 tank ... drove right past the station. Felt good to thumb my nose at the snow... at this time.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1922221 said:


> Ummmm..... I'm not filling my trucks up quite yet....
> 
> And I'm forecast to be in the highest areas.


Should know what expect after that green goes through you.


----------



## Doughboy12

Green Grass;1922219 said:


> I see TK tax dollars are hard at it again.


Tom Barnard got you going today too?


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1922221 said:


> Ummmm..... I'm not filling my trucks up quite yet....
> 
> And I'm forecast to be in the highest areas.


Fill it up! I'm getting to the shop at 11 to get stuff ready.


----------



## qualitycut

Stuff in nd looks to be weakening vs strengthening


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1922221 said:


> Ummmm..... I'm not filling my trucks up quite yet....
> 
> And I'm forecast to be in the highest areas.


We washed everything yesterday. Nothing is hooked half the crap is blocked in the shop at the moment and the trucks all empty.

Should get .9" now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Radar in Manitoba is just about clear, so 90% of the snow is on the Midwest radar.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1922233 said:


> Fill it up! I'm getting to the shop at 11 to get stuff ready.


I'm not too concerned at he moment....gonna wait a bit.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1922234 said:


> Stuff in nd looks to be weakening vs strengthening


Remember there are some dead spots in the radar coverage up there.


----------



## qualitycut

Well you are in the heavy band, whats happening?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1922241 said:


> Well you are in the heavy band, whats happening?


Dunno. It's not snowing in my bedroom. I can tell you that.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1922240 said:


> Remember there are some dead spots in the radar coverage up there.


Yea but its not the voids, its greens shrinking into smaller blues


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1922234 said:


> Stuff in nd looks to be weakening vs strengthening


I concur.... :realmad:


----------



## DDB

The newest NAM had the bulk of the snow over us from noon-3pm or so.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1922244 said:


> Yea but its not the voids, its greens shrinking into smaller blues


True that... it was building nicely, until the last scan.


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;1921533 said:


> Thanks, I thought about you when my dad and I tossed the idea around. One simple question I'm curious about is what is the cost to sell through them? I figured it would be an easy way to clean house on stuff that's not getting used much if at all.


Approximately 10%. Can be less but not more. It's an easy process. They come to you take pics, get description, and the put it up. When done they come meet all the buyers take payment and pay you within 30 days. You just have to have titles for anything that could have one. I can explain alot more sometime. Also might have another auction option that would be cheaper.


----------



## qualitycut

Soo where is sss?


----------



## Bill1090

Some green in Winona. Should be to me in a short time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got out of bed. It's snowing outside. Moderately.




Edit.... Looking at the radar, I'm a hair north of that green snow, it missed me.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1922252 said:


> Soo where is sss?


Didn't he say he was sick? Might be sleeping in.


----------



## Doughboy12

Just looked at my original VRAC from last night... I guess I said 0.9 
My bad but I thought I put 0.8 ... sooooo that is my number.


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;1922219 said:


> I see TK tax dollars are hard at it again.


Stupid, I just saw two city trucks with the blades down and dropping salt.

Dusting of snow.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1922263 said:


> Stupid, I just saw two city trucks with the blades down and dropping salt.
> 
> Dusting of snow.


Yea thats notorious here. Im thinking of attending a city council meeting


----------



## unit28

Yeah 4 on tap......

Axis spin wrap les convergence

http://mp1.met.psu.edu/~fxg1/WXTYPE/loop25nc.html

BAM.........


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1922171 said:


> Not a flake here so far. SSS must be sleeping in.
> 
> I'm guessing I won't see an inch out of this. Going with .5.


I WAS sleeping.

My VRAC opinion for the airport is 1.53". It is supposed to strengthen as is moves across the state. We will see if that happens. The Rap was dead on with the band in Southern MN last night, it might have set the whole thing up just a touch too far east though. Forget the stuff that went through to the south, our snow in the metro and north is just getting rolling. Not one model showed that southern band except the rap. I will be patiently waiting.


----------



## ryde307

I hope we get at least an inch. Preferably 2. Sitting at Chevy in Eden prairie not snowing at the moment.


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1922265 said:


> Yeah 4 on tap......
> 
> Axis spin wrap les convergence
> 
> http://mp1.met.psu.edu/~fxg1/WXTYPE/loop25nc.html
> 
> BAM.........


What did you say?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1922266 said:


> I WAS sleeping.
> 
> My VRAC opinion for the airport is 1.53". It is supposed to strengthen as is moves across the state. We will see if that happens. The Rap was dead on with the band in Southern MN last night, it might have set the whole thing up just a touch too far east though. Forget the stuff that went through to the south, our snow in the metro and north is just getting rolling. Not one model showed that southern band except the rap. I will be patiently waiting.


And the rap is only at about 1.5


----------



## qualitycut

So when should i be able to make the call on leaving for milacs or not


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;1922268 said:


> What did you say?


Storm is spinning, going to take moisture from lake superior and wrap it down to us.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1922269 said:


> And the rap is only at about 1.5


I see that......I'm sure it went down the first run after I went to bed. All the models like to switch things up at that time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yeah, we won't get 4" where I'm at.


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;1922272 said:


> Storm is spinning, going to take moisture from lake superior and wrap it down to us.


K thats what i thought


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1922274 said:


> I see that......I'm sure it went down the first run after I went to bed. All the models like to switch things up at that time.


Of course it would


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Fine, I'll get out of bed. Gonna go fire everything up. Fill the stuff up.


----------



## qualitycut

Am i missing something or is that stuff to the west weakening?


----------



## snowman55

VRAC for Andover. 1.8" done at 1:30p


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1922251 said:


> Approximately 10%. Can be less but not more. It's an easy process. They come to you take pics, get description, and the put it up. When done they come meet all the buyers take payment and pay you within 30 days. You just have to have titles for anything that could have one. I can explain alot more sometime. Also might have another auction option that would be cheaper.


Thanks for the info. We will probably do it in March or April. I figured they make out pretty good with 10% on both ends of the deal. I know a few people that have used Purplewave as well.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1922284 said:


> Am i missing something or is that stuff to the west weakening?


Those are the dead spots. It looks like it's weakening, but then will reappear once it gets to St. Cloud.

Maybe not "dead spots" but weak spots.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1922288 said:


> Those are the dead spots. It looks like it's weakening, but then will reappear once it gets to St. Cloud.
> 
> Maybe not "dead spots" but weak spots.


You sir I believe are correct once again.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1922288 said:


> Those are the dead spots. It looks like it's weakening, but then will reappear once it gets to St. Cloud.
> 
> Maybe not "dead spots" but weak spots.


I get that but it doesn't look like it normally does when it goes through a weak spot


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS dropped a full inch off of my hourly. Went to 1.4" from 2.4".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

And I'm with out quality, this stuff sure looks like it'll be through here by noon, or not much later.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1922297 said:


> NWS dropped a full inch off of my hourly. Went to 1.4" from 2.4".


Did you already forget how they do that? Remember when they told us that every hour that has passed will take part of that periods snow even if the snow won't occur until the later hours of the six hour block.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1922303 said:


> Did you already forget how they do that? Remember when they told us that every hour that has passed will take part of that periods snow even if the snow won't occur until the later hours of the six hour.


Yeah, but my hourly didn't start until 7 am this morning, and they had 1.6" from 8 am to noon.

It's 9, and now it says .6" before noon.


----------



## SnowGuy73

"""""""""""""""""""""""


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

I think this is going to be a tough one to measure with the wind.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Snow will start in 64 min - Shakopee


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1922306 said:


> Yeah, but my hourly didn't start until 7 am this morning, and they had 1.6" from 8 am to noon.
> 
> It's 9, and now it says .6" before noon.


If they took the 6 hour block, that had 1.6", that's .255" per hour.

Soooo... I should be down .765", or still at .8".


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SnowGuy73;1922309 said:


> Snow will start in 64 min - Shakopee


OK, accuweather


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1922306 said:


> Yeah, but my hourly didn't start until 7 am this morning, and they had 1.6" from 8 am to noon.
> 
> It's 9, and now it says .6" before noon.


I've only got three blocks left for this period. So it would have shown .8" right? Dropped .4" total then maybe?


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1922311 said:


> OK, accuweather


Thumbs Up Thumbs Up Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like 1.5 more hours, then a break, then a couple of waves after that.

I expect calls by about 3 after the first break wondering why we haven't started.

I already have calls for salt.


----------



## Doughboy12

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1922308 said:


> I think this is going to be a tough one to measure with the wind.


Well the "official" measurement sites are supposed to be protected from the wind...


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1922316 said:


> Looks like 3 more hours, then a break, then a couple of waves after that.
> 
> I expect calls by about 3 after the first break wondering why we haven't started.
> 
> I already have calls for salt.


I'm still in bed


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1922318 said:


> I'm still in bed


Same here. Deciding if i am safe to go up north or not.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1922319 said:


> Same here. Deciding if i am safe to go up north or not.


Tomorrow....................................................


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Doughboy12;1922317 said:


> Well the "official" measurement sites are supposed to be protected from the wind...


We all know how accurate they are


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1922320 said:


> Tomorrow....................................................


No today....................


----------



## qualitycut

Hes leaving between 11 and noon. Shoyld have a better idea by then.


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;1922286 said:


> Thanks for the info. We will probably do it in March or April. I figured they make out pretty good with 10% on both ends of the deal. I know a few people that have used Purplewave as well.


Kbid gets the 10% buyers premium and the auction guy they sets it up gets the 10% from the seller. Plus some of that 10% goes to kbid. Kbid is doing well. But most auctions are done by affiliates that do all the work. Purple wave is decent also. Let me know before you do it I may have another option. Selling at the right time can be a huge deal. Spring is great for summer equipment.


----------



## Bill1090

Roads are starting to drift pretty good down here.


----------



## Bill1090

Some flurries coming down too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Already up to 7 degrees.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1922329 said:


> Some flurries coming down too.


Nothing here, just wind.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1922334 said:


> Nothing here, just wind.


Same here.......


----------



## qualitycut

RAP is down a tad more


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hourly down to 0.7"


----------



## qualitycut

I hear snow plows. Wtf


----------



## qualitycut

Well im going to pack up the gear incase. But first some Mcdonalds breakfast


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have about a half inch. That's in my driveway, shielded from the wind, that didn't get plowed the last snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Everything started up, that's a plus.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1922349 said:


> I have about a half inch. That's in my driveway, shielded from the wind, that didn't get plowed the last snow.


That's 3/8ths more than me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Diesel $2.79 in Stacy.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1922353 said:


> That's 3/8ths more than me.


I think you have more than me, i can still see sidewalk and driveway here.


----------



## qualitycut

This next wave is going to make us or break us.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1922347 said:


> Well im going to pack up the gear incase. But first some Mcdonalds breakfast


Sausage Cheese and Egg McGriddle... Like crack to a fat kid. (Me) xysport


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;1922228 said:


> Tom Barnard got you going today too?


I wasn't listening, what was it?


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;1922360 said:


> I wasn't listening, what was it?


Talking the latest bail out of MNsure....


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1922357 said:


> This next wave is going to make us or break us.


I agree. If we don't get anything out of that we are toast and you're headed to Milacs.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1922357 said:


> This next wave is going to make us or break us.


Looks like that one I referred to hitting bano earlier is all but GONE...Like a fart in the wind.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Flurries again here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1922353 said:


> That's 3/8ths more than me.


I also had 1/4" left over from snow two days ago.


----------



## Doughboy12

Doughboy12;1922365 said:


> Looks like that one I referred to hitting bano earlier is all but GONE...Like a fart in the wind.


Could be reorganizing over Aberdeen though???  (is that the dead spots you are talking about?)


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;1922362 said:


> Talking the latest bail out of MNsure....


Ahhhh god...


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1922367 said:


> I also had 1/4" left over from snow two days ago.


That's cheating! Is it snowing there again?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

City of **** rapids just went by both ways salting????


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1922355 said:


> Diesel $2.79 in Stacy.


$2.89 in Hudson at freedom stations, others are a little higher. I also have about half inch or a little more on areas that weren't shoveled last snow. Nws also just lowered my totals to 0.7"


----------



## CityGuy

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1922372 said:


> City of **** rapids just went by both ways salting????


Get ahead of it. Let traffic grind at it warming it up creating brine off center line.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Doughboy12;1922362 said:


> Talking the latest bail out of MNsure....


Another gov. program that is in a death spiral


----------



## CityGuy

Dusting at best. Wind is blowing it all over.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light snow, big flakes.


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1922362 said:


> Talking the latest bail out of MNsure....


I knew we would end up paying for yhat some how.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

CityGuy;1922375 said:


> Get ahead of it. Let traffic grind at it warming it up creating brine off center line.


These are the same d bags that don't show up for a day or five after it snows.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Sure hope this green band that's incoming does something...


----------



## qualitycut

Wtf my neighborhoods starting to look like sss. One of those community library things went up


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1922386 said:


> Sure hope this green band that's incoming does something...


It is growing.


----------



## qualitycut

Any current VRAC estimates


----------



## CityGuy

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1922385 said:


> These are the same d bags that don't show up for a day or five after it snows.


Well that's unexcusable.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1922390 said:


> Wtf my neighborhoods starting to look like sss. One of those community library things went up


Ha! I've got like ten of those things around here. My kids love to walk their and get books.


----------



## qualitycut

1/4 in wind row from the city lol


----------



## PremierL&L

I'm in it right now (green) not very big flakes at all but is snowing maybe moderately


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1922392 said:


> Any current VRAC estimates


I've downgraded slightly to 1.42" based on current radar observations.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1922371 said:


> That's cheating! Is it snowing there again?


Been snowing smaller flakes all morning (since 8ish).


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1922392 said:


> Any current VRAC estimates


I think I am lowering mine for MG to 1.5...


----------



## PremierL&L

qualitycut;1922392 said:


> Any current VRAC estimates


Sticking with no one in the cities gets an inch


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1922394 said:


> Ha! I've got like ten of those things around here. My kids love to walk their and get books.


Problem is no kids on the block or close


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1922405 said:


> Problem is no kids on the block or close


Might not hurt YOU to crack a book.


----------



## qualitycut

Im going with .65 in igh


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1922405 said:


> Problem is no kids on the block or close


Perfect. Then some perv in the neighborhood can stuff it with playboys.


----------



## SnowGuy73

smaller flakes now, light snow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Just looked at regional again... there will be another band... it was intensifying as it went into the dead zone...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1/2" at the gas station.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1922412 said:


> Perfect. Then some perv in the neighborhood can stuff it with playboys.


It is in the weird peoples front yard with no kids.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1922392 said:


> Any current VRAC estimates


Sticking to mine... 0.8


----------



## SSS Inc.

Coming down pretty good now.


----------



## OC&D

It's hard to say what I've got here, but 1/4 might be on the high side. I'm sticking with my .5", based on current radar observations of course.

*My MOE is .5" though!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Moderate snow now.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Starting to come down pretty good now


----------



## qualitycut

Coming down harder but tiny flakes


----------



## qualitycut

I aint getting 2 inches that's for sure


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1922446 said:


> I aint getting 2 inches that's for sure


Flakes just got a lot bigger. I agree that two inches looks way high but if we could squeeze 3/4" out of this band then who knows.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1922446 said:


> I aint getting 2 inches that's for sure


The way its coming down here, on the leading edge, you will. :laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

The two year old is out screwing up my measuring system! At least he's getting his morning skate in.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

The sky is full of small flakes here. Coming down at a good pace but the hard
is getting just enough to cover the black asphalt and but I can still see the black "hue" through it. 1/16" to 1/8th" at 10:50 am. Minnetonka 101 and 7 area.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We will end up going through everything.

Not sure about the high traffic stuff like McDonalds, but yeah, we will be doing a full run through on everything unless it's packed down by the time they close.


----------



## cbservicesllc

5/8" in MG... maybe a tick more... protected area...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Barlow says this is the heaviest for the day..


----------



## MNPLOWCO

NWS say I have 0.4" potential left to go. At this rate (if that is correct) then
I would be at 0.5" or so for my "StOrM ToTaL"


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1922454 said:


> 5/8" in MG... maybe a tick more... protected area...


Keep it coming!


----------



## SnowGuy73

MNPLOWCO;1922458 said:


> NWS say I have 0.4" potential left to go. At this rate (if that is correct) then
> I would be at 0.5" or so for my "StOrM ToTaL"


Same here, 0.4".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We are about an inch now.

Along and north of 94 has a couple more bands coming through.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Back to small flakes, doubled my total in those 30min. 9/16" here now


----------



## PremierL&L

Well I'm almost out of it and I'm no where near 3/4 official tape .4


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Radar keeps back filling in for me. We will get at least 2" out of this, if not closer to the 3.


----------



## CityGuy

1/4 at best here.

Salting in about 15.


----------



## CityGuy

Starting to worry about the drifting tonight with the wind.


----------



## CityGuy

Nws still says 1-2 for this area.


----------



## OC&D

It's let up a lot here. I'm at less that 1/2" so far.


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like the cold returns tomorrow


----------



## PremierL&L

CityGuy;1922476 said:


> 1/4 at best here.
> 
> Salting in about 15.


You at work or home?


----------



## CityGuy

It's a balmy 10 out right now.


----------



## CityGuy

PremierL&L;1922482 said:


> You at work or home?


Work on lunch


----------



## qualitycut

I really don't feel like driving to every place


----------



## CityGuy

PremierL&L;1922482 said:


> You at work or home?


Your out west right?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Still snowing pretty good in Rogers... I think my 1.5" estimate might still work


----------



## PremierL&L

CityGuy;1922486 said:


> Your out west right?


Yeah but we plow a few places right by your office


----------



## OC&D

A city plow just went by!  Did I just move to the suburbs unknowingly?


----------



## CityGuy

PremierL&L;1922491 said:


> Yeah but we plow a few places right by your office


How is it out that way? Less I assume


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Funny, I just got the Severe Weather Alert.

"Airport Weather Warning in effect"

"Valid from 11 to 1 The following Threats:

Snow falling from at a rate of 0.5" per hour.

Up to 1.5 inches will fall during this time period."


Okey Dokey....Let see.


----------



## SnowGuy73

MNPLOWCO;1922495 said:


> Funny, I just got the Severe Weather Alert.
> 
> "Airport Weather Warning in effect"
> 
> "Valid from 11 to 1 The following Threats:
> 
> Snow falling from at a rate of 0.5" per hour.
> 
> Up to 1.5 inches will fall during this time period."
> 
> Okey Dokey....Let see.


Let's go!.......


----------



## CityGuy

MNPLOWCO;1922495 said:


> Funny, I just got the Severe Weather Alert.
> 
> "Airport Weather Warning in effect"
> 
> "Valid from 11 to 1 The following Threats:
> 
> Snow falling from at a rate of 0.5" per hour.
> 
> Up to 1.5 inches will fall during this time period."
> 
> Okey Dokey....Let see.


Bring it on


----------



## CityGuy

I have a feeling I am staying late today.


----------



## PremierL&L

CityGuy;1922494 said:


> How is it out that way? Less I assume


Just under a half but it looks like we're done with the snow for a while


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Tail of the tape. Minnetonka 101 and 7 area.

I am hard pressed to find a legitimate 1/4 inch any where. Just under 1/4" on the tape.

I looks like it would be adding up...as it is coming down nicely...but
not much accumulation on those small flakes.


----------



## CityGuy

PremierL&L;1922501 said:


> Just under a half but it looks like we're done with the snow for a while


Cool. No need to rush home or call someone for driveway.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1922470 said:


> Radar keeps back filling in for me. We will get at least 2" out of this, if not closer to the 3.


Yep... and there is another "finger north of St. Cloud that may back fill just like the one that just did... No VRAC update. still 0.8


----------



## SSS Inc.

MNPLOWCO;1922495 said:


> Funny, I just got the Severe Weather Alert.
> 
> "Airport Weather Warning in effect"
> 
> "Valid from 11 to 1 The following Threats:
> 
> Snow falling from at a rate of 0.5" per hour.
> 
> Up to 1.5 inches will fall during this time period."
> 
> Okey Dokey....Let see.


Same thing on the aviation discussion.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

OC&D;1922493 said:


> A city plow just went by!  Did I just move to the suburbs unknowingly?


Seems like St. Paul doesn't do much until about 3"


----------



## Bill1090

Its starting to come down a little more here. Very small flakes though. Still drifting good though!


----------



## qualitycut

Cafe, i dont know what to do.


----------



## PremierL&L

CityGuy;1922506 said:


> Cool. No need to rush home or call someone for driveway.


Noooo you'll be shoveling a few inches down one edge of you driveway at best


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1922516 said:


> Cafe, i dont know what to do.


I figured you would be 40 minutes into your trip by now. I wish I could help you decide but everytime I look there is another little band headed our way.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1922519 said:


> I figured you would be 40 minutes into your trip by now. I wish I could help you decide but everytime I look there is another little band headed our way.


Exactly my problem.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Headed out to do bus lanes at the schools.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;1922516 said:


> Cafe, i dont know what to do.


Go fishing and have Doughboy handle it. Thumbs Up


----------



## OC&D

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1922512 said:


> Seems like St. Paul doesn't do much until about 3"


No, at least not with side streets. I live on Minnehaha, so it gets a lot more attention, but I'm surprised to see them since we hardly have anything so far. That said, they've only run once down one side of the street, so who knows?


----------



## ryde307

I'm in Hopkins. It is snowing pretty good now.
We will be plowing everything.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1922527 said:


> I'm in Hopkins. It is snowing pretty good now.
> We will be plowing everything.


Same down here, not sure on accumulation but everything is white!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Snow is getting lighter here.


----------



## cbservicesllc

I think the next band is coming out of the radar dead zone


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;1922524 said:


> Go fishing and have Doughboy handle it. Thumbs Up


This....... :laughing:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1922531 said:


> Snow is getting lighter here.


Sun pokes out every now and then. Looks like it never really snowed here


----------



## Doughboy12

That finger in St. Cloud didn't fill in very well....






...but the one behind it is starting to.


----------



## SSS Inc.

5/8" now. ....


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1922546 said:


> Sun pokes out every now and then. Looks like it never really snowed here


No Sun here, light snow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Some guy in Robbinsdale on Novaks page measured 2". Doh kay.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Just talked to a buddy and he just got four service requests within 20 minutes. Funny how peoples perspectives change, guessing he wouldn't have had any calls last year


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SSS Inc.;1922558 said:


> Some guy in Robbinsdale on Novaks page measured 2". Doh kay.


The drift against the curb


----------



## qualitycut

My 1 inch stuff is covered i just worry if if i leave everyone is going to call and say we got 2 inches when you going to be here.


----------



## SSS Inc.

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1922561 said:


> The drift against the curb


I was going to ask him it was in a drift but I figured Novak would give me the boot if I questioned any more of his loyal followers.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Neighbor is out shoveling, looks to be pushing a decent amount.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Scratching up to 1/2 inch here. Minnetonka 101 and 7 area.

Might we get another 1/4 inch out of it? or 1/2? Time will tell.

Still not hitting trigger for many accounts.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Snow picking up again here


----------



## SSS Inc.

My Dad just called and said Derek Peltier former Gopher player stopped by his house selling insurance. Its funny how many hockey players either go on to sell insurance or work with commercial property in some capacity.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Just over 1"


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1922571 said:


> My Dad just called and said Derek Peltier former Gopher player stopped by his house selling insurance. Its funny how many hockey players either go on to sell insurance or work with commercial property in some capacity.


**** Ding ****


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1922574 said:


> **** Ding ****


Not really Ding worthy, my dad doesn't know him. :laughing: He was going door to door.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1922571 said:


> My Dad just called and said Derek Peltier former Gopher player stopped by his house selling insurance. Its funny how many hockey players either go on to sell insurance or work with commercial property in some capacity.


Look at it this way. You know your kids future!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;1922558 said:


> Some guy in Robbinsdale on Novaks page measured 2". Doh kay.


Crack head


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1922564 said:


> I was going to ask him it was in a drift but I figured Novak would give me the boot if I questioned any more of his loyal followers.


I got it for you... :laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1922578 said:


> Not really Ding worthy, my dad doesn't know him. :laughing: He was going door to door.


I'm still ringing the bell due to the name drop!

Haha.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1922580 said:


>


What you got ?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1922555 said:


> No Sun here, light snow.


snowing now


----------



## NorthernProServ

NorthernProServ;1922581 said:


> Crack head


About 3/4"here


----------



## Bill1090

Down to 3/4mile visibility here with the snow blowing around.


----------



## qualitycut

Well not going. Damn weather.


----------



## Bill1090

And now NWS has added La Crosse to the advisory until midnight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1922586 said:


> snowing now


Back to light snow now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1922591 said:


> And now NWS has added La Crosse to the advisory until midnight.


Lucky!......


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1922592 said:


> Back to light snow now.


These snowfalls rates are sure yo-yoing. I'm back to moderate snow. About 3/4" now.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1922590 said:


> Well not going. Damn weather.


I wish there was a chicken icon... :laughing::whistling:

We won't see 2" but you may get calls anyway... Not second guessing you, it is your business after all!


----------



## qualitycut

People out plowing already, my god


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1922590 said:


> Well not going. Damn weather.


Next week for sure!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1922594 said:


> These snowfalls rates are sure yo-yoing. I'm back to moderate snow. About 3/4" now.


Agreed.

I haven't measured yet.


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1922593 said:


> Lucky!......


It's a beautiful thing!


----------



## TKLAWN

Yup, back to light snow. Maybe 1/2 inch.

Backside on radar keeps filling in, not going to be done at 2 if it keeps up.


----------



## Doughboy12

TKLAWN;1922600 said:


> Minnesota's Official Unofficial Ambassador Of Snow Plowing


Wait ... what?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1922572 said:


> Just over 1"


This... At shop in Dayton


----------



## NorthernProServ

Freeways are decent, but my god people driving 35~45 mph


----------



## NorthernProServ

NorthernProServ;1922604 said:


> Freeways are decent, but my god people driving 35~45 mph


Move out the way !!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1922597 said:


> Next week for sure!


Yea was hoping today, guess they are nailing them. 25 incher plus around midnight too


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1922606 said:


> Yea was hoping today, guess they are nailing them. 25 incher plus around midnight too


Mud flats or rock piles?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

And they are plowing my neighborhood. Just shy of an inch


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1922571 said:


> My Dad just called and said Derek Peltier former Gopher player stopped by his house selling insurance. Its funny how many hockey players either go on to sell insurance or work with commercial property in some capacity.


Met doug woogs kid thru a friend and same thing he sells ins.


----------



## qualitycut

Since i stayed home might just plow everything or at least some per times


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1922608 said:


> And they are plowing my neighborhood. Just shy of an inch


Mines been plowed twice so far. Even ran through the cts which usually are done last. Gotta meet the budget


----------



## NorthernProServ

Snowing balls here now


----------



## TKLAWN

Doughboy12;1922602 said:


> Wait ... what?


Self proclaimed.

Moderate snow now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Moderate snow again.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm about 1.25" on a bus lane that's heavily salted.

Been snowing the hardest it's snowed all day for the last 1/2 hour.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dark blues about to move back in....


----------



## NorthernProServ

winter weather advisory issued


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1922621 said:


> winter weather advisory issued


Interesting.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1922612 said:


> Met doug woogs kid thru a friend and same thing he sells ins.


They all do.

I met Doug Woog on campus at the U when I went there. We were just passing on 4th street and he approached me. We talked for 10 minutes before he realized I wasn't one of the players. He had me confused with somebody on the team. Pretty funny at the time.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1922625 said:


> They all do.
> 
> I met Doug Woog on campus at the U when I went there. We were just passing on 4th street and he approached me. We talked for 10 minutes before he realized I wasn't one of the players. He had me confused with somebody on the team. Pretty funny at the time.


**** Ding ****


----------



## hansenslawncare

1.25 inches in Woodbury. Still snowing moderately but light flakes.


----------



## TKLAWN

snowguy73;1922627 said:


> **** ding ****


ialto......


----------



## Bill1090

I'm at about 1/4" here if that. Starting to lose faith.


----------



## qualitycut

Hoping for 1.5 so i will run through everything


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1922630 said:


> ialto......


Haha........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Coming down good here again now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

VRAC opinion update. 1.67 MSP. 

Just about 1 hockey puck here so far.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1922636 said:


> VRAC opinion update. 1.67 MSP.
> 
> Just about 1 hockey puck here so far.


Yea same here. Im making a full run i think. Add the little from the last couple and its 2


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1922558 said:


> Some guy in Robbinsdale on Novaks page measured 2". Doh kay.


No way.

At best at the cith of 1 inch in a drift.


----------



## CityGuy

I can't tell if it's snowing harder now or blowing more.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1922612 said:


> Met doug woogs kid thru a friend and same thing he sells ins.


Dan????????????


----------



## Bill1090

Jim, Bano, what do you got over your way?


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ;1922604 said:


> Freeways are decent, but my god people driving 35~45 mph


Welcome to my world.

Too fast

or

Too slow

Can't make up their mind.


----------



## CityGuy

Damn blowing snow.........


----------



## qualitycut

Well it keeps building


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1922650 said:


> Well it keeps building


I like this!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Huge accident 610eb in front of Medtronic10+ cars and a school bus. 5-7 cars in the ditch just past the accident on the right hander to 35w sb


----------



## SnowGuy73

About to get some greens here.


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;1922645 said:


> Jim, Bano, what do you got over your way?


Mabye a inch, blowing good here....


----------



## Polarismalibu

Go figure the seasonals are cafing already


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1921958 said:


> My VRAC will be over what NWS has forecast for Taylors Falls and Lindstrom area.
> 
> Those areas will be 2.5"-3.25".
> 
> **** Rapids to Spring Lake Park will come in at just shy of 2".
> 
> White Bear Lake to Saint Paul will be a solid 2".
> 
> Forest Lake area will be 2.25-2.5".
> 
> quality will be at 1.75", SSS will be at 1.98".
> 
> Plymouth to Wayzata to EP will be about 1.25-1.5".
> 
> Waverly will be 1/2".
> 
> Skorum and djagusch will have 2.25-3" in the Wisconsin areas.
> 
> Bano, bill, jimlawn will be about 1.5 for jimlawn to about 2" for Bill with bano somewhere in between.


This.....will be exact.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1922658 said:


> Go figure the seasonals are cafing already


Of course they are when they dont see snow 1 ich looks like 4


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1922625 said:


> They all do.
> 
> I met Doug Woog on campus at the U when I went there. We were just passing on 4th street and he approached me. We talked for 10 minutes before he realized I wasn't one of the players. He had me confused with somebody on the team. Pretty funny at the time.


I went to his hockey school for many years as a kid and throughout my 20's I'd often see him at Stub & Herb's after games at a reserved table. (I might have spent a lot of time at that bar for several years.....)


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green isn't so impressive.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

35w sub is stopped at 96. Roads are solid ice here.


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;1922643 said:


> Dan????????????


Steve I believe it was


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Whatever is black is black ice and whatever has snow is greasy


----------



## MNPLOWCO

1 inch on the nose Minnetonka 101 and 7 area. Just taped it. 5 areas.
The "Airport Snow Alert" was correct at 0.5 inches per hour. Just picked up
that 0.5 in that amount of time. Maybe another hour out of this at best.
That would give me 1.5" Just shy of the 2" resi"s. But as one of you mentioned, we can couple it with the one a few days ago and make good.
But that is opening a can of worms.....


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1922668 said:


> Steve I believe it was


Ah. I went to school with Dan.


----------



## qualitycut

MNPLOWCO;1922673 said:


> 1 inch on the nose Minnetonka 101 and 7 area. Just taped it. 5 areas.
> The "Airport Snow Alert" was correct at 0.5 inches per hour. Just picked up
> that 0.5 in that amount of time. Maybe another hour out of this at best.
> That would give me 1.5" Just shy of the 2" resi"s. But as one of you mentioned, we can couple it with the one a few days ago and make good.
> But that is opening a can of worms.....


Yea i think i would get more calls not plowing and none if we do. I know the ones to skip if needed.


----------



## NorthernProServ

MNPLOWCO;1922673 said:


> 1 inch on the nose Minnetonka 101 and 7 area. Just taped it. 5 areas.
> The "Airport Snow Alert" was correct at 0.5 inches per hour. Just picked up
> that 0.5 in that amount of time. Maybe another hour out of this at best.
> That would give me 1.5" Just shy of the 2" resi"s. But as one of you mentioned, we can couple it with the one a few days ago and make good.
> But that is opening a can of worms.....


Might actually make 2" here


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1922638 said:


> Yea same here. Im making a full run i think. Add the little from the last couple and its 2


We are. Figure even if it stopped now they could use it. We are headed out in an hour or so to catch some apartments.



qualitycut;1922650 said:


> Well it keeps building


It does!



NICHOLS LANDSCA;1922672 said:


> Whatever is black is black ice and whatever has snow is greasy


Went out to my garage and the rink is super slippery with this snow. Its not typically that bad.


----------



## qualitycut

3rd time plows gone by


----------



## cbservicesllc

We're doing everything up to 2" triggers


----------



## MNPLOWCO

qualitycut;1922675 said:


> Yea i think i would get more calls not plowing and none if we do. I know the ones to skip if needed.


Agreed.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

About an inch here in the driveway.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1922659 said:


> This.....will be exact.


Still having trouble with the Waverly estimate. Maybe Green can chime in. He's not that far west.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1922675 said:


> Yea i think i would get more calls not plowing and none if we do. I know the ones to skip if needed.


Can't wait to see the 1/2" at the house.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like the back side is at St. Cloud.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1922680 said:


> We're doing everything up to 2" triggers


Not doing 2 inchers? What you got?


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1922659 said:


> This.....will be exact.


I hope you're right.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1922685 said:


> Looks like the back side is at St. Cloud.


Yeah, maybe an hour or so to go.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1922677 said:


> Went out to my garage and the rink is super slippery with this snow. Its not typically that bad.


Is it the snow or are you making better ice?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1922686 said:


> Not doing 2 inchers? What you got?


He probably meant up to and INCLUDING 2".


----------



## Doughboy12

Looks like one medium and one small wave to come through yet... 3pm is in the ball park.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1922690 said:


> He probably meant up to and INCLUDING 2".


Probably. ........


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1922689 said:


> Is it the snow or are you making better ice?


Both. The rink was like glass last night. If I didn't take the Zamboni out yesterday it might have been less slippery. This kind of snow is not sticky at all so that played a big part in me almost biffing but my keen sense of balance took over.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Well...then it is settled. FULL PULL. I'm heading out at 2:00 to get to my first
plow at 2:20. Get to the furthest one and work back because after work traffic is going to stink....if not already.
Cheers,
Be Safe.
I'm out.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1922692 said:


> Looks like one medium and one small wave to come through yet... 3pm is in the ball park.


Unless it fills in again


----------



## SnowGuy73

Huge flakes here again.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Adding up quick but really blowing around.


----------



## SSS Inc.

GIANT flakes all of a sudden.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1922696 said:


> Unless it fills in again


A guy can hope.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Back side in St. Cloud... 1.5 at the Shop


----------



## qualitycut

Im waiting till 3-4


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1922690 said:


> He probably meant up to and INCLUDING 2".


This.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Near white out here at times now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1922703 said:


> Im waiting till 3-4


I would. Three seems perfect. I need 2.5 hours for one place otherwise the rest of mine will be tonight. The 5 year old is playing a mite game tonight between periods at our high school game. Thinking I might need to leave a little early to get there. Hopefully we kick some Holy Angels behind!


----------



## Bill1090

Well this is no good: http://www.myfoxtwincities.com/story/27793929/minnesota-wild-delay-unveiling-of-worlds-first-beer-vending-machine


----------



## Bill1090

8" drift up against my door. Snowing hard, but very small flakes.


----------



## qualitycut

More green forming in the back end


----------



## Bill1090

Looks like Rochester got added to the blizzard warning now.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;1922710 said:


> 8" drift up against my door. Snowing hard, but very small flakes.


Wonderful........


----------



## NorthernProServ

Huge flakes here again


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1922711 said:


> More green forming in the back end


Nice!.......


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1922716 said:


> Huge flakes here again


Mnplow may want to hold off a bit.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snow shut off quick in Taylors Falls. All but done here.

Dead on 2".


----------



## Bill1090

NWS reports 1" in La Crosse.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oops... Never mind... Big big flakes here.


----------



## qualitycut

0.9 in minneapolis at noon.


----------



## Bill1090

.9" in Minneapolis. http://www.crh.noaa.gov/mpx/?n=snowtotals


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;1922713 said:


> Looks like Rochester got added to the blizzard warning now.


yes we did. My brother is not doing his paper route says there is about an inch and a half on the ground in some places, and the wind blowing like crazy


----------



## Greenery

1.5 here, still snowing.


----------



## PremierL&L

I can see blue skies!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Tails coming off the backside.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Getting brighter here.


----------



## Greenery

I suppose I should put some front struts on my truck and hook the plows up.


----------



## qualitycut

Snowing good here


----------



## qualitycut

494 east near 52 stopped. 

Snowing like a sob now


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light snow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Multiple squads have been hit today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sun peaks!


----------



## qualitycut

My guys stuck in forest lake.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Boom, not a flake falling and the sun is peeking out. GUESSING 1.5" in the 694/35w area. Hard to say it was blowing hard here, cars in the lots only have maybe a 1/2" on them where there's snow on them


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1922753 said:


> Boom, not a flake falling and the sun is peeking out. GUESSING 1.5" in the 694/35w area. Hard to say it was blowing hard here, cars in the lots only have maybe a 1/2" on them where there's snow on them


About the same here.


----------



## wenzelosllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1922753 said:


> Boom, not a flake falling and the sun is peeking out. GUESSING 1.5" in the 694/35w area. Hard to say it was blowing hard here, cars in the lots only have maybe a 1/2" on them where there's snow on them


I keep trying to figure out how much are at my accounts. In Minni I can go from nothing to 1.5 just going around a corner. Once it's all done I think I'll go clean everything up. No sense in fighting it.


----------



## Bill1090

Looks like a few more hours and it should be done here, unless there is more building NW of you guys.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

35w NB is a parking lot somewhere north of 96 to 36


----------



## banonea

Blowing like son of a b**** in Rochester right now


----------



## cbservicesllc

Pretty much done in Dayton, blue skies peeking out...


----------



## qualitycut

Love the wind. Just hit the snow with the shovel and it blows away


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;1922770 said:


> Blowing like son of a b**** in Rochester right now


Send it my way!payup


----------



## ryde307

We are doing everything. We only have 2 2" accounts everything else is 1" or less. At that with the snow the other day and drifting everything will need to be done. Walks are starting now. Most plow guys are staring around 6 when cars start to clear.
The problem will be all the blowing. Cant wait till morning when everyone says we didn't come.
Oh and one of our trucks go hit today. Guy spun out and hit the side of it. Minimal damage but annoying.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS,
While your waiting to go out you can pass the time with THIS.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Did drive lanes the rest tonight


----------



## OC&D

Bah. It looks to be done here. I suppose I'll hook the plow up and do my mini route.


----------



## qualitycut

Just started snowing like mad again. Wtf


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1922645 said:


> Jim, Bano, what do you got over your way?


I really have no idea with this wind


----------



## qualitycut

One little band over me


----------



## NorthernProServ

does anybody have a report in Brooklyn Park did we hit 2 inches?


----------



## NorthernProServ

1.5 inches in Golden Valley


----------



## Bill1090

MNDOT is advising no travel in SE MN.


----------



## NorthernProServ

going 5 mph on 169 cafe !!!


----------



## NorthernProServ

starting to blow around like a mother cafe


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Winds must be 30 mph +. Holy crap I'm not sure if I'll have electricity by tomorrow. I think I'm gonna wait til tomorrow. People are doing those drives and its blowing right in


----------



## qualitycut

Still snowing like a sob why in the heck


----------



## qualitycut

Im going back home for a bit


----------



## SnowGuy73

Snowing here again.


----------



## qualitycut

Stopped. .....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Sun want to come out here


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

I have areas that are blown clean


----------



## qualitycut

Almost would have been on the news. Stupid cafe bus driver slid right around him. Pulled out right in front of me


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1922817 said:


> Almost would have been on the news. Stupid cafe bus driver slid right around him. Pulled out right in front of me


Was he confused by your flashing lights....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Visibility is 1/10 mile or less. Can't see when outside from snow blowing in your face


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Suns out in St. Paul, maybe 1.5" again blowing all over. The place I just left had bare spots


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1922794 said:


> does anybody have a report in Brooklyn Park did we hit 2 inches?


2 inches at my house in NE MG... I would think so


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Feels weird that it's bright blue skies now


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Did EVERYONE leave work early?


----------



## BossPlow614

2" in Champlin. Peeks of sun about a half hour ago, then clouds & now clear skies. It's going to be a cold night!


----------



## Bill1090

Well I'm going to head out and see what's happening.


----------



## qualitycut

The one customer who requested to be last to save about 20 on his seasonal or so he thinks just called to be plowed, lots of shoveling. Told him i would be there in 5 if he shoveled


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1922683 said:


> Still having trouble with the Waverly estimate. Maybe Green can chime in. He's not that far west.


Can't tell it mostly blew and drifted

Drift's are a foot in some places.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1922853 said:


> The one customer who requested to be last to save about 20 on his seasonal or so he thinks just called to be plowed, lots of shoveling. Told him i would be there in 5 if he shoveled


Welcome to 12,000......


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1922748 said:


> Multiple squads have been hit today.


Imagine that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

My kind of weather!


----------



## CityGuy

Traffic is at almost a stand still everywhere.


----------



## CityGuy

Can't wait to go back in at 4. The drifting and blowing snow should be fun.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1922873 said:


> Traffic is at almost a stand still everywhere.


At least you can stare at the hotties next to you


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;1922780 said:


> We are doing everything. We only have 2 2" accounts everything else is 1" or less. At that with the snow the other day and drifting everything will need to be done. Walks are starting now. Most plow guys are staring around 6 when cars start to clear.
> The problem will be all the blowing. Cant wait till morning when everyone says we didn't come.
> Oh and one of our trucks go hit today. Guy spun out and hit the side of it. Minimal damage but annoying.


That sucks. Hope it wasn't a new truck.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1922877 said:


> At least you can stare at the hotties next to you


I just wish it was in my plow truck and it was more like summer if you know what I mean.


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1922828 said:


> 2 inches at my house in NE MG... I would think so


got it thanks


----------



## NorthernProServ

CityGuy;1922873 said:


> Traffic is at almost a stand still everywhere.


yeah this really sucks


----------



## SnowGuy73

Boy I'm sick of that McDonald's commercial!


----------



## qualitycut

Good thing i dont have to get on a freeway


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ;1922881 said:


> yeah this really sucks


I bet. Sometimes it's just better to do things at night after everyone is home.


----------



## NorthernProServ

pretty soon my new model for residentials is going to be sit down, shut up, and be patient.


----------



## NorthernProServ

White out at Crystal airport.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1922893 said:


> pretty soon my new model for residentials is going to be sit down, shut up, and be patient.


Yep! I've had a lot better year because of it!


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1922893 said:


> pretty soon my new model for residentials is going to be sit down, shut up, and be patient.


No cafe. If they can't get in move soutg


----------



## cbservicesllc

Teach 'em young!


----------



## Bill1090

White out down here. Go 1/2 mile nothing, Another 1/2 mile, can't see 20ft.


----------



## Bill1090

Snow seems to be done, now the wind picked up.


----------



## Ranger620

Im not going out till after rush hour. No since in fighting the traffic


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1922922 said:


> Teach 'em young!


Nice!........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ranger620;1922929 said:


> Im not going out till after rush hour. No since in fighting the traffic


1.5-2"... I'd be waiting until about 20:00 or so to do anything.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1922922 said:


> Teach 'em young!


That a boy.


----------



## Ranger620

SnowGuy73;1922938 said:


> 1.5-2"... I'd be waiting until about 20:00 or so to do anything.


Gonna leave here in ten. Got a few small things to do then start around 9 full swingThumbs Up.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1922887 said:


> Boy I'm sick of that McDonald's commercial!


Which one??


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1922953 said:


> Which one??


With the fries on the park bench and the chick that's dancing like the guys from night at the Roxbury.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Gonna start around mid night. Barely can see 10' in front of you. Towns not too bad.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1922957 said:


> With the fries on the park bench and the chick that's dancing like the guys from night at the Roxbury.


I don't think I've seen it


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1922960 said:


> I don't think I've seen it


I will try to get a picture. I'm sure it will be on again in 30 seconds...


----------



## SnowGuy73

And there it is....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1922961 said:


> I will try to get a picture. I'm sure it will be on again in 30 seconds...


OK. What channel?


----------



## SnowGuy73

And it's on again.........

Cafe me!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1922963 said:


> OK. What channel?


9.2, was family guy now big bang theory.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1922962 said:


> And there it is....


Funny. Never saw it before


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1922965 said:


> 9.2, was family guy now big bang theory.


Not sure what that is


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1922891 said:


> I bet. Sometimes it's just better to do things at night after everyone is home.


This...... ***said without any first had knowledge***


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;1922922 said:


> Teach 'em young!


Nice....where's his shoveler's jacket? :laughing:


----------



## OC&D

Well that's done. I'm sure I'll be shoveling my walks again in the morning with this damn wind.


----------



## qualitycut

First 2 ft drift and all i had is my snow plow shovel


----------



## brandonmor

*help - hiniker 8' plow wont go up*

solenoid clicks but pump doesn't work - i had to leave it at a site cause i couldn't get it up- didn't have a jack- no big pile to push into-came back hooked up - plugged in - it worked till I got home - i assume plug is the issue- (round plug - not power plug) its an older year 2000-- anybody else have issue & a fix?
thanx


----------



## cbservicesllc

brandonmor;1922983 said:


> solenoid clicks but pump doesn't work - i had to leave it at a site cause i couldn't get it up- didn't have a jack- no big pile to push into-came back hooked up - plugged in - it worked till I got home - i assume plug is the issue- (round plug - not power plug) its an older year 2000-- anybody else have issue & a fix?
> thanx


Welcome! Plow make/model?


----------



## Doughboy12

brandonmor;1922983 said:


> solenoid clicks but pump doesn't work - i had to leave it at a site cause i couldn't get it up- didn't have a jack- no big pile to push into-came back hooked up - plugged in - it worked till I got home - i assume plug is the issue- (round plug - not power plug) its an older year 2000-- anybody else have issue & a fix?
> thanx


Ice in the plug...?


----------



## qualitycut

brandonmor;1922983 said:


> solenoid clicks but pump doesn't work - i had to leave it at a site cause i couldn't get it up- didn't have a jack- no big pile to push into-came back hooked up - plugged in - it worked till I got home - i assume plug is the issue- (round plug - not power plug) its an older year 2000-- anybody else have issue & a fix?
> thanx


Ground or frozen fluid?


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1922969 said:


> This...... ***said without any first had knowledge***


I plowed commercial until 4 years ago. I do know first hand.


----------



## SnowGuy73

brandonmor;1922983 said:


> solenoid clicks but pump doesn't work - i had to leave it at a site cause i couldn't get it up- didn't have a jack- no big pile to push into-came back hooked up - plugged in - it worked till I got home - i assume plug is the issue- (round plug - not power plug) its an older year 2000-- anybody else have issue & a fix?
> thanx


Could be a loose plug connection. My blizzards did that once in a while, I'd have to jump out unplug it and plug and it worked.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1923016 said:


> I plowed commercial until 4 years ago. I do know first hand.


I was saying I have no FIrstHandKnowledge.... That's what the stars meant.


----------



## Bill1090

Plowed a few that tend to drift bad. Already had 2ft drifts and the wind keeps picking up.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

That's weird. Was on this page, refreshed it and it took me back to 1-4 with a post about banos controller being fried, or something like that


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1923029 said:


> Plowed a few that tend to drift bad. Already had 2ft drifts and the wind keeps picking up.


Hoping by midnight over here its calm enough. Wind isn't too bad at town homes and resdidentials


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1923031 said:


> That's weird. Was on this page, refreshed it and it took me back to 1-4 with a post about banos controller being fried, or something like that


Yep me too. I think we were edited.


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;1923032 said:


> Hoping by midnight over here its calm enough. Wind isn't too bad at town homes and resdidentials


My hourly shows it letting up around 4am. Then I'll come do them again, along with the others.


----------



## NorthernProServ

blowing like hell in Brooklyn Park going to have some good drifts by morning


----------



## Bill1090

I think I have a bad connection to the plow. It's still drawing a ton of power. I'm guessing moisture got in there since the connections are froze together so bad I can't get them apart.


----------



## Bill1090

Trying to upload a pic. Hopefully it works.


----------



## Bill1090




----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;1923043 said:


> Trying to upload a pic. Hopefully it works. href="http://s1161.photobucket.com/...border="0" alt=" photo 20150108_190822.jpg"/>


Missed some brackets...?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1923043 said:


> Trying to upload a pic. Hopefully it works.


Didn't work....


----------



## OC&D

Bill1090;1923045 said:


>


Target? Can I give you a list?


----------



## Doughboy12

We'll what the cafe was that???


----------



## Bill1090

OC&D;1923050 said:


> Target? Can I give you a list?


Had to find a spot to eat. Doesn't look like they even pushed the drive lanes yet.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1923045 said:


>


I was to that best buy before


----------



## Green Grass

It's a little breezy out


----------



## BossPlow614

I think I know why that MAJ dropped the customer (if that's the case) that I obtained. It's because they always have a vehicle half way up the driveway & cafe'ing b!tch because everything ahead of the vehicle toward the garage wasn't done. Sorry, but we're not going within 3' of any vehicle with a plow, shovel, or spreader. That's a huge liability. One miss-tap on the plow controller could destroy a car.


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1923065 said:


> I think I know why that MAJ dropped the customer (if that's the case) that I obtained. It's because they always have a vehicle half way up the driveway & cafe'ing b!tch because everything ahead of the vehicle toward the garage wasn't done. Sorry, but we're not going within 3' of any vehicle with a plow, shovel, or spreader. That's a huge liability. One miss-tap on the plow controller could destroy a car.


Yep! Kinda like that one of mine you did last year?


----------



## NorthernProServ

610 E is still at a standstill wow


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1923057 said:


> Had to find a spot to eat. Doesn't look like they even pushed the drive lanes yet.


How much you get?


----------



## Bill1090

2"ish......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1923090 said:


> 2"ish......


Copy that.


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1923080 said:


> Yep! Kinda like that one of mine you did last year?


Yep! Except this car is a little further back down the driveway.


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal. ..........


----------



## qualitycut

Buddy caught 2 28 inchers and 6 in the slot


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1923115 said:


> Buddy caught 2 28 inchers and 6 in the slot


When are you leaving to go up?


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1923117 said:


> When are you leaving to go up?


Not, hes coming back in the am


----------



## qualitycut

Good thing im almost done. Whities for dinner


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1923122 said:


> Not, hes coming back in the am


Let's go tomorrow afternoon....?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Done??? For the night???


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1923147 said:


> Done??? For the night???


I am guys not

6 hrs for me 8-9 for him


----------



## Bill1090

Roads are starting to drift pretty bad.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1923147 said:


> Done??? For the night???


Just starting no need to deal with people.


----------



## Doughboy12

Heading out after the game... And my pants dry. Spilled soup all over myself... ***putz***


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Almost to page 6000


----------



## Doughboy12

1-3 with 13:05 remaining.


----------



## Doughboy12

SOG. Wild 29 BH 16


----------



## jimslawnsnow

A year ago we were on page 1479. Crazy

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=57675&page=1479


----------



## Green Grass

Anyone have snow totals?


----------



## Bill1090

So here's an interesting thing. The county now has plows that are only about 2' tall. I wonder why they went to those compared to the taller ones?


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

Second game I a row where they out play their opponent and are going to loose to soft goals...
Get a goalie already PLEASE!!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

Not saying it's over because they are ON their game!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

Pulled the goalie.
1:15 offensive face off


----------



## Doughboy12

2-4 Bickel with his second.


----------



## banonea

BossPlow614;1923065 said:


> I think I know why that MAJ dropped the customer (if that's the case) that I obtained. It's because they always have a vehicle half way up the driveway & cafe'ing b!tch because everything ahead of the vehicle toward the garage wasn't done. Sorry, but we're not going within 3' of any vehicle with a plow, shovel, or spreader. That's a huge liability. One miss-tap on the plow controller could destroy a car.


been there done that:realmad::realmad::realmad::realmad:


----------



## qualitycut

Lot i did at 3 is pretty much blown clear minus curbs. Sidewalks still clear also.


----------



## Polarismalibu

So is this going to be a total waste of time plowing now or is the winds going to die down at all tonight? Just don't want to waste payrol if I don't have to


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;1923209 said:


> So is this going to be a total waste of time plowing now or is the winds going to die down at all tonight? Just don't want to waste payrol if I don't have to


We are plowing, if we get calls back ===> $$$$


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1923209 said:


> So is this going to be a total waste of time plowing now or is the winds going to die down at all tonight? Just don't want to waste payrol if I don't have to


Read my post


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1923211 said:


> We are plowing, if we get calls back ===> $$$$


This........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Darn tractor is gonna have to go back to Kubota it sounds like.

Keeps beeping to regen, but it won't regen because it's too cold.


----------



## qualitycut

Just watched my snowplow shovel get ran over


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

North bound 35/E is moving 15 mph north of 96..


----------



## qualitycut

Well only going to cost me about 1/3 of last snow fall for labor.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1923209 said:


> So is this going to be a total waste of time plowing now or is the winds going to die down at all tonight? Just don't want to waste payrol if I don't have to


I went back to some stuff we plowed at like 330 and it wasn't too bad


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1923222 said:


> Just watched my snowplow shovel get ran over


I had a 3000 lbs pallet of salt get loaded on mine... Bounced right back


----------



## 09Daxman

Well I think the pump on my plow took a crap. Which sucks cause it's only on its 3rd year plowing.

But ended up with more snow then I thought we would at my house. I would say it's 3 or so inches


----------



## Drakeslayer

cbservicesllc;1923228 said:


> I had a 3000 lbs pallet of salt get loaded on mine... Bounced right back


Who's the DumbCafe who loaded the pallet without seeing the shovel?


----------



## qualitycut

That's a first no sbow in kstp 7 day


----------



## Doughboy12

Saying I got 1.1 .... Hard to argue as I have no protected areas close.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1923233 said:


> Saying I got 1.1 .... Hard to argue as I have no protected areas close.


3 hrs later your drive is done?


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1923235 said:


> 3 hrs later your drive is done?


When did the game end??? 9:30
Did the laundry...
Plus I was messing around in the garage.
Did the neighbor's too....


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;1923231 said:


> Who's the DumbCafe who loaded the pallet without seeing the shovel?


NSI... They loaded a little too fast before I could move it... Really surprised it didn't break


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1923235 said:


> 3 hrs later your drive is done?


Did the shovel survive?


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1923239 said:


> NSI... They loaded a little too fast before I could move it... Really surprised it didn't break


I had ine blow out and a semi ran it over. Only thing that broke was the black part that holds the blade on. Same on the one tonight


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1923242 said:


> I had ine blow out and a semi ran it over. Only thing that broke was the black part that holds the blade on. Same on the one tonight


Cheapest part to replace...?


----------



## Deershack

Been a good day. Got my case in court dismissed and a letter from the court to show to the next Trooper, the cab on the snow blower was fantastic in this wind and my son called inviting me to a fly in fishing trip to Canada in June.


----------



## Doughboy12

Deershack;1923250 said:


> Been a good day. Got my case in court dismissed and a letter from the court to show to the next Trooper, the cab on the snow blower was fantastic in this wind and my son called inviting me to a fly in fishing trip to Canada in June.


Winning!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Deershack;1923250 said:


> Been a good day. Got my case in court dismissed and a letter from the court to show to the next Trooper, the cab on the snow blower was fantastic in this wind and my son called inviting me to a fly in fishing trip to Canada in June.


Can't have a better day than that!!


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1923248 said:


> Cheapest part to replace...?


Idk last one broke from "shoveling and hitting a crack in the sidewalk " was free. Was after the owner came in and spouted off so didnt feel bad.


----------



## qualitycut

3 inches at msp


----------



## Green Grass

Done and time for bed


----------



## qualitycut

Winds shaking the house.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Shoveling crews are done.

Big tractor is done. Finishing up 5 accounts, the Sr. High and one small school.

Done by 4 am??


----------



## SnowGuy73

-1° windy clear.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Done. Timed just right. I put the plow down. The snow stopped. A lot of blowing
But I'll charge for call backs. Had my battery go. Intermittent, would not pick up blade. Watched
The gauge drop out and then took 1 min. to recover. New battery worked OK.
Still didn't seem to recover super fast. Checked alt. It was pushing good numbers.so who knows.


----------



## PremierL&L

Done having a beer logging everything should have been done sooner but a few minor cafes slowed us down


----------



## TKLAWN

PremierL&L;1923279 said:


> Done having a beer logging everything should have been done sooner but a few minor cafes slowed us down


...


----------



## NorthernProServ

MNPLOWCO;1923278 said:


> Done. Timed just right. I put the plow down. The snow stopped. A lot of blowing
> But I'll charge for call backs. Had my battery go. Intermittent, would not pick up blade. Watched
> The gauge drop out and then took 1 min. to recover. New battery worked OK.
> Still didn't seem to recover super fast. Checked alt. It was pushing good numbers.so who knows.


Just walking in myself too


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1922784 said:


> SSS,
> While your waiting to go out you can pass the time with THIS.


Nice!



qualitycut;1923260 said:


> 3 inches at msp


I was wondering what we got. My rink has about 5" on it. Must have blown off the house. Front sidewalk looks like we got a foot.



TKLAWN;1923282 said:


> ...


All done myself....Realized I have only one beer left :realmad:so I'm starting with some baileys.


----------



## SSS Inc.

MNPLOWCO;1923278 said:


> Done. Timed just right. I put the plow down. The snow stopped. A lot of blowing
> But I'll charge for call backs. Had my battery go. Intermittent, would not pick up blade. Watched
> The gauge drop out and then took 1 min. to recover. New battery worked OK.
> Still didn't seem to recover super fast. Checked alt. It was pushing good numbers.so who knows.


Interesting I'm having the same problem. Alt checks, I put two new batteries in yesterday as they were weak when tested. Voltage still drops and takes about a minute to come back up. When you figure it out let me know.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sounds like my little tractor is gelled up. What was the story the other day?

Diesel 911 in the tank and filter?

They cranked it enough to kill the battery.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1923287 said:


> Sounds like my little tractor is gelled up. What was the story the other day?
> 
> Diesel 911 in the tank and filter?
> 
> They cranked it enough to kill the battery.


Were they using it tonight? Replace the filter if you can. The easiest is get it warm if possible. However! If you're lucky the filter is just plugged up because of moisture. Pull the filter and if you have a primer bulb see if the fluid flows. I've had machines lose power to the point they stop running and a switch of the filter and some 911 in the tank was all it took.

FWIW We put 911 in all our machines in the winter when we fill up. If I had to bet it won't start tonight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1923288 said:


> Were they using it tonight? Replace the filter if you can. The easiest is get it warm if possible. However! If you're lucky the filter is just plugged up because of moisture. Pull the filter and if you have a primer bulb see if the fluid flows. I've had machines lose power to the point they stop running and a switch of the filter and some 911 in the tank was all it took.
> 
> FWIW We put 911 in all our machines in the winter when we fill up. If I had to bet it won't start tonight.


I figure that's what's going on. Gonna go over there later and see if I can at least pull it somewhere into the parking lot and leave it until the weekend or so. At least the daylight.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1923287 said:


> Sounds like my little tractor is gelled up. What was the story the other day?
> 
> Diesel 911 in the tank and filter?
> 
> They cranked it enough to kill the battery.


So much for a 4am end time. But like sss said, a new filter would be ideal if you have one laying around.


----------



## CityGuy

And off to the office I go.

This should be fun.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1923289 said:


> I figure that's what's going on. Gonna go over there later and see if I can at least pull it somewhere into the parking lot and leave it until the weekend or so. At least the daylight.


If you don't need it tonight that's what I would do. On a serious note consider putting an additive into those tractors in the winter all the time. A few years back when it was cold we had numerous machines losing power or stopping entirely during some wicked cold snap. A little bit of 911 and they ran perfect. It really works well.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1923292 said:


> If you don't need it tonight that's what I would do. On a serious note consider putting an additive into those tractors in the winter all the time. A few years back when it was cold we had numerous machines losing power or stopping entirely during some wicked cold snap. A little bit of 911 and they ran perfect. It really works well.


I've never had issues with my other equipment.

My guys in the area have straps, it's on the sidewalk right next to the parking area. They are going to go back, pull it off to the side and lock it up.

I'll go get a filter from the shop tomorrow, and wait for it to warm up a bit. They were basically done, just some areas of walks left. They can get those with the blowers.


----------



## BossPlow614

Gearshift in my 6.0 Ford seems to be stuck. This has happened before but never to the point where I couldn't wiggle the steering wheel. Can't get it out of park. Anyone have any ideas?


Edit: did a quick google search & figured it out from one of the Ford forums. I think I need some sleep


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1923291 said:


> And off to the office I go.
> 
> This should be fun.


Your City is late to the game... seems like every other City is practically done!


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1923300 said:


> Your City is late to the game... seems like every other City is practically done!


4 am start. 
Off at noon.
They were worried about wind supposedly at 3 am.


----------



## CityGuy

10 minutes and go time.
12 pack of dew in hand.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1923304 said:


> 4 am start.
> Off at noon.
> They were worried about wind supposedly at 3 am.


I was actually surprised how many cities started so early


----------



## Bill1090

Winds still howling. Off I go to play driftbuster!


----------



## CityGuy

Traffic sucks already.


----------



## CityGuy

Roads are packed down too.


----------



## CityGuy

I hope it warms up next week to melt some of these roads.


----------



## CityGuy

-1 and clear.


----------



## CityGuy

Time to reload with mix.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1923307 said:


> I was actually surprised how many cities started so early


Still lots of cities out and about.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Funny, still no confirmation that my $15k check will be ready to be picked up today. Gotta finish a property my guys missed, then go sleep for 3-4 hours and have my wife drive me down to the office.

Screw confirmation.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We have someone running around in an M35 with a skid steer in back with a ramp they drive up. That would be a hell of an incline to back up.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1923150 said:


> I am guys not
> 
> 6 hrs for me 8-9 for him


my shoveling crew is still out. Started at 5pm last night. drifts are like concrete, I had to do the city sidewalks with the plow.....


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1923272 said:


> Shoveling crews are done.
> 
> Big tractor is done. Finishing up 5 accounts, the Sr. High and one small school.
> 
> Done by 4 am??


Mine got t least 2 more hours...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1923339 said:


>


Yep... That's a deuce and half alright...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

And........ We are done.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I think I'll leave the tractor until Saturday.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1923346 said:


> And........ We are done.


Same here... leaving one guy on call in case of drift calls while I go take a nap... Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The guy with the M35. He's doing the Cornerstone restaurant in Wyoming.

I do everything for 3 blocks on all 3 other corners of the main intersection in Wyoming. 

I bid the restaurant for $60 / time, and this guy is doing it for $50, PLUS doing a house about 15 miles from here. Can't believe the mileage on the M35 is all that good.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1923350 said:


> Same here... leaving one guy on call in case of drift calls while I go take a nap... Thumbs Up


My phone is under my pillow. My ringer may, or may not be full volume.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1923339 said:


>


You need one of those to haul your tractors around! One on the back, one on the trailer.


----------



## andersman02

So we left for lutsen at around 11am yesterday, missed traffic but 35 was bad. A garbage truck passed me then started fish tailing on the side of me, had to quick throw it in 4wd and go of road for a bit.... one of the scariest things to happen yup me as a adriver

On the bright side everything got done, only problem was our old Chevy had the plow pump frozen so it wouldn't go up at all. Took an hour to the and was good... hope everyone had a safe night! 

Windy as cafe up here


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1923287 said:


> Sounds like my little tractor is gelled up. What was the story the other day?
> 
> Diesel 911 in the tank and filter?
> 
> They cranked it enough to kill the battery.


The filter might have water in it happened to my buddy the other day heated up filter and ran for a few minutes. New filter and was fine.


----------



## qualitycut

andersman02;1923390 said:


> So we left for lutsen at around 11am yesterday, missed traffic but 35 was bad. A garbage truck passed me then started fish tailing on the side of me, had to quick throw it in 4wd and go of road for a bit.... one of the scariest things to happen yup me as a adriver
> 
> On the bright side everything got done, only problem was our old Chevy had the plow pump frozen so it wouldn't go up at all. Took an hour to the and was good... hope everyone had a safe night!
> 
> Windy as cafe up here


How did a garbage truck pass you? Were you driving 50


----------



## qualitycut

Email this morning from property manager 


Just wanted to let you know that a resident is wondering why they snow does not get shoveled between vehicle’s. Is this something you could do?

Also I had a complaint that they were not plowed until shortly after 10pm. I did tell the resident that technically you have 8hrs after a snow fall per the contract but I thought I would just let you know.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1923429 said:


> Email this morning from property manager
> 
> Just wanted to let you know that a resident is wondering why they snow does not get shoveled between vehicle's. Is this something you could do?
> 
> Also I had a complaint that they were not plowed until shortly after 10pm. I did tell the resident that technically you have 8hrs after a snow fall per the contract but I thought I would just let you know.


Ah yes.... The "you did everything right, but just wanted you to know someone complained" email.

Love that.

BTW, supposed to be able to get my check between 3 and 5.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1923287 said:


> Sounds like my little tractor is gelled up. What was the story the other day?
> 
> Diesel 911 in the tank and filter?
> 
> They cranked it enough to kill the battery.


Like SSS said below. We have had problems with gelling also. The new cat D series are known for it I guess because of the new tighter tolerances in the filters. If you can catch them before it gets to bad add 911 to the tank. Or better add 911 to the tank when you fill. I was at Zieglar yesterday talking with them and I got a product they sell called red alert by innospec. Same thing but they have had better luck with it. 
We also had issues with a couple walk behind sweepers freezing up. We now add heat to all gas for sidewalk crews and add an additive to all the diesel.



SSS Inc.;1923288 said:


> Were they using it tonight? Replace the filter if you can. The easiest is get it warm if possible. However! If you're lucky the filter is just plugged up because of moisture. Pull the filter and if you have a primer bulb see if the fluid flows. I've had machines lose power to the point they stop running and a switch of the filter and some 911 in the tank was all it took.
> 
> FWIW We put 911 in all our machines in the winter when we fill up. If I had to bet it won't start tonight.


Like said above. Buy and extra filter or 2. Worth the money in time saving messing around if it happens again.



andersman02;1923390 said:


> So we left for lutsen at around 11am yesterday, missed traffic but 35 was bad. A garbage truck passed me then started fish tailing on the side of me, had to quick throw it in 4wd and go of road for a bit.... one of the scariest things to happen yup me as a adriver
> 
> On the bright side everything got done, only problem was our old Chevy had the plow pump frozen so it wouldn't go up at all. Took an hour to the and was good... hope everyone had a safe night!
> 
> Windy as cafe up here


Hope the temps warm up so you can enjoy it.


----------



## PremierL&L

qualitycut;1923429 said:


> Email this morning from property manager
> 
> Just wanted to let you know that a resident is wondering why they snow does not get shoveled between vehicle's. Is this something you could do?
> 
> Also I had a complaint that they were not plowed until shortly after 10pm. I did tell the resident that technically you have 8hrs after a snow fall per the contract but I thought I would just let you know.


Yes you'd love to if they'd move their car! And customers think they are getting shafted this year cause it's not snowing such a joke clearly don't remember previous seasons :realmad:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Aaaannndddd..... About 3 years ago, I did have some issues with my bigger Kubota, I remember now that I had a couple hours sleep.

Had the filter freeze up, like quality said.

I'll run and get a new filter tomorrow. Gonna try to go back to sleep now......


----------



## ryde307

Last night went fairly well but had this oops.


----------



## Bill1090

Suns out. It would be a nice day if it wasn't for the wind.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1923441 said:


> Ah yes.... The "you did everything right, but just wanted you to know someone complained" email.
> 
> Love that.
> 
> BTW, supposed to be able to get my check between 3 and 5.


First question i asked was that frm just one person? Sounded like complaints from someone having a bad day


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1923453 said:


> First question i asked was that frm just one person? Sounded like complaints from someone having a bad day


I have a set of townhomes in Wyoming, the president always feelsnlike he has to call me whenever he has a complaint. After the first snow this year, he had a complaint we were there too early and woke people up, had a complaint we didn't get there soon enough, so he said they washed and we did a good job.

Didn't say we did a good job with the snow or anything like that???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

WTF...WHERE'S my PRICE IS RIGHT?!?!?!?!?


----------



## qualitycut

You think the airlines would want to fill a flight they had 8 tickets left for a 2 o clock flight and want 900 bucks


----------



## TKLAWN

Ryde

Do you know if their is a service rep at Zeigler Rob or Bob??

Rental froze the chain case yesterday and they brought out a new one within a few hours.
I was going to call and say thanks again, but I can't remember who it was forsure.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1923458 said:


> You think the airlines would want to fill a flight they had 8 tickets left for a 2 o clock flight and want 900 bucks


Where are ya going??

Walk to the airport with 499 in your pocket.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1923464 said:


> Where are ya going??
> 
> Walk to the airport with 499 in your pocket.


 No where now was going to SC for a family thing. Cousin who got shot in iraqs wife just had twins. She had to get fertile insemination and they lost a baby last year so kinda a big deal. 2 weeks ago it was only 350


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got shovelers saying I shorted them an hour. 

Apparently they forgot I was at their first and last property last night and know exact times.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1923520 said:


> Got shovelers saying I shorted them an hour.
> 
> Apparently they forgot I was at their first and last property last night and know exact times.


Must be trying to get travel time...payup


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1923526 said:


> Must be trying to get travel time...payup


I pay everyone travel time once they're onsite until you're told you are done.

SUPPOSEDLY he thought he started at 3:30. He still can't do math. That would have only been an extra 1/2 hour.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1923528 said:


> I pay everyone travel time once they're onsite until you're told you are done.
> 
> SUPPOSEDLY he thought he started at 3:30. He still can't do math. That would have only been an extra 1/2 hour.


And that's why they shovel and not be in a truck


----------



## Polarismalibu

This head cold I got really made last night miserable. Started at 11 finished by 6 this morning


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1923534 said:


> And that's why they shovel and not be in a truck


Your guy work out last night? Or did you go it alone?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1923538 said:


> Your guy work out last night? Or did you go it alone?


I wanted to go alone

between the head cold I got and my one warehouse being 10"+ I called everyone in. Glad I did too it took 4 of us 3 hours to do the warehouse while the other guys did the townhomes and churches


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

quality----

check out the meteogram......


----------



## brandonmor

*plug was issue*



brandonmor;1922983 said:


> solenoid clicks but pump doesn't work - i had to leave it at a site cause i couldn't get it up- didn't have a jack- no big pile to push into-came back hooked up - plugged in - it worked till I got home - i assume plug is the issue- (round plug - not power plug) its an older year 2000-- anybody else have issue & a fix?
> thanx


Thanx for ALL input- I'm new to the site- not really sure how to navigate thru yet - but working on it!! Update- I tediously sanded all offices & stems on both sides of the plug- added some dielectric grease and wammo-- up n running--!!!! Thank you all again!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1923541 said:


> I wanted to go alone
> 
> between the head cold I got and* my one warehouse being 10"+* I called everyone in. Glad I did too it took *4 of us 3 hours to do the warehouse* while the other guys did the townhomes and churches


Wait, what???

We're not weather watchers on 'cco or posting to Novak's page here, guy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

brandonmor;1923544 said:


> Thanx for ALL input- I'm new to the site- not really sure how to navigate thru yet - but working on it!! Update- I tediously sanded all offices & stems on both sides of the plug- added some dielectric grease and wammo-- up n running--!!!! Thank you all again!!


Brandon -

Since Coach (Camden) isn't around to ask.....

Where are you located at??

Oh, and welcome the site. There's no reason to worry about learning the site, this is the only thread worth going to.


----------



## ryde307

TKLAWN;1923461 said:


> Ryde
> 
> Do you know if their is a service rep at Zeigler Rob or Bob??
> 
> Rental froze the chain case yesterday and they brought out a new one within a few hours.
> I was going to call and say thanks again, but I can't remember who it was forsure.


Bob was the service rep I talked with yesterday. I have never met him before that.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1923429 said:


> email this morning from property manager
> 
> just wanted to let you know that a resident is wondering why they snow does not get shoveled between vehicle's. Is this something you could do?
> 
> Also i had a complaint that they were not plowed until shortly after 10pm. I did tell the resident that technically you have 8hrs after a snow fall per the contract but i thought i would just let you know.


smh..........


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;1923451 said:


> Last night went fairly well but had this oops.


Well that's interesting...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1923520 said:


> Got shovelers saying I shorted them an hour.
> 
> Apparently they forgot I was at their first and last property last night and know exact times.


----------



## Ranger620

Anybody no where to get new angle cylinders for blizzard at a reasonable price?? Mine are getting old and are starting to leak. Chrome is coming off so not worth repacking them.


----------



## ryde307

cbservicesllc;1923551 said:


> Well that's interesting...


2nd one this season. They guy hit a curb and I guess this is what ti does to relief. The first on blew a hole in the cylinder. This one really exploded.
On top of that he has wore the wings down far enough that the 3rd bolt hole is gone. Someone is getting to have a chat about running curbs and hitting curbs.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ranger620;1923554 said:


> Anybody no where to get new angle cylinders for blizzard at a reasonable price?? Mine are getting old and are starting to leak. Chrome is coming off so not worth repacking them.


Stonebrooke equipment.


----------



## ryde307

Playing with a gopro last night.


----------



## ryde307

Typical day after picture.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Cool pictures!


----------



## brandonmor

southern Minnesota by mankato--Thanx


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;1923556 said:


> 2nd one this season. They guy hit a curb and I guess this is what ti does to relief. The first on blew a hole in the cylinder. This one really exploded.
> On top of that he has wore the wings down far enough that the 3rd bolt hole is gone. Someone is getting to have a chat about running curbs and hitting curbs.


No relief valve on them? I would add one somehow.


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;1923563 said:


> Playing with a gopro last night.


Where is that? Looks familiar just can't place it.


----------



## CityGuy

Wind chill advisory 2300 tonight until 0900 tomorrow


----------



## Greenery

Ranger620;1923554 said:


> Anybody no where to get new angle cylinders for blizzard at a reasonable price?? Mine are getting old and are starting to leak. Chrome is coming off so not worth repacking them.


I'd like to know too. I replaced the lift cylinder this fall at about $500.


----------



## Greenery

Ryde- I installed one similar to this and it seems to work well. Pretty sure you can find them cheaper than this also.

http://m.grainger.com/mobile/product/PRINCE-Double-Relief-Valve-4HL35


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1923582 said:


> Wind chill advisory 2300 tonight until 0900 tomorrow


-11° and windy.

Going to be a chilly night on the lake!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1923592 said:


> -11° and windy.
> 
> Going to be a chilly night on the lake!


Trade you.
I have to paint the nursery tonight.


----------



## CityGuy

I am so tired I am awake.

Hate when this happens.


----------



## CityGuy

5 and sunny.
Feels like -11


----------



## CityGuy

Wow

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2015/01/0...ichigan-highway-police-say/?intcmp=latestnews


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1923595 said:


> Trade you.
> I have to paint the nursery tonight.


No....

Have fun with that.


----------



## ryde307

CityGuy;1923579 said:


> No relief valve on them? I would add one somehow.





Greenery;1923590 said:


> Ryde- I installed one similar to this and it seems to work well. Pretty sure you can find them cheaper than this also.
> 
> http://m.grainger.com/mobile/product/PRINCE-Double-Relief-Valve-4HL35


Yes. They should have been on there from the factory. We have added them to any other without. The 10' plows have them but 9's do not. Sounds like we may be getting a new ram from the factory though.


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;1923616 said:


> Yes. They should have been on there from the factory. We have added them to any other without. The 10' plows have them but 9's do not. Sounds like we may be getting a new ram from the factory though.


Nice.

Suprised they don't come that way knowing the power behin a machine hitting a curb at a decent speed.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1923580 said:


> Where is that? Looks familiar just can't place it.


I think Minnetonka court house.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1923554 said:


> Anybody no where to get new angle cylinders for blizzard at a reasonable price?? Mine are getting old and are starting to leak. Chrome is coming off so not worth repacking them.


Like Snowguy said ....Stonebrooke. You won't be able to find it any where else locally. Otherwise go online and save $50. Not worth it to me because if there's a problem good luck. I know they are darn expensive sompared to other cylinders though. I've done three so far this year. I'd have to check on what I paid.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well, I'm at the office to get my check. Now they need to find someone that can approve the check. 

I won't be leaving without a check.









Until I post in 2 hours that I left without a check.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1923657 said:


> Well, I'm at the office to get my check. Now they need to find someone that can approve the check.
> 
> I won't be leaving without a check.
> 
> 
> Until I post in 2 hours that I left without a check.


Not that I'm laughing at you but that was funny. Good luck.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1923657 said:


> Well, I'm at the office to get my check. Now they need to find someone that can approve the check.
> 
> I won't be leaving without a check.
> 
> Until I post in 2 hours that I left without a check.


Good luck!


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1923657 said:


> Well, I'm at the office to get my check. Now they need to find someone that can approve the check.
> 
> I won't be leaving without a check.
> 
> Until I post in 2 hours that I left without a check.


Bring a sleeping bag??


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1923563 said:


> Playing with a gopro last night.


Fun pictures. Aerial shots are great....this is why I want one of those drones with a camera.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1923666 said:


> Bring a sleeping bag??


What if everybody left for the weekend out the back door?


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22;1923657 said:


> Well, I'm at the office to get my check. Now they need to find someone that can approve the check.
> 
> I won't be leaving without a check.
> 
> Until I post in 2 hours that I left without a check.


Go get'm Tiger!


----------



## MNPLOWCO

CityGuy;1923605 said:


> Wow
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/us/2015/01/0...ichigan-highway-police-say/?intcmp=latestnews


Holy Moly....and fireworks! How many vehicles were burning? Good Lord.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1923657 said:


> Well, I'm at the office to get my check. Now they need to find someone that can approve the check.
> 
> I won't be leaving without a check.
> 
> Until I post in 2 hours that I left without a check.


I can bring you food and water....and a pillow. :laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

MNPLOWCO;1923678 said:


> Holy Moly....and fireworks! How many vehicles were burning? Good Lord.


Not sure but 1 of the 18's was loaded with fireworks I guess.


----------



## AllMetro

*Dump Site St.Paul*

Anyone know or have a dump site near Downtown St.Paul? I have a multiple Acre lot near DT MPLS, a bit to far to run. Apparently the site I've been using 12 years was hijacked by City... Not necessarily "weather related",if there is another forum I should be in? Any help would be helpful


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;1923556 said:


> 2nd one this season. They guy hit a curb and I guess this is what ti does to relief. The first on blew a hole in the cylinder. This one really exploded.
> On top of that he has wore the wings down far enough that the 3rd bolt hole is gone. Someone is getting to have a chat about running curbs and hitting curbs.


Yikes... I thank God the bosses have that curb guard on them or I'd be afraid to see what kind of shape they would be in...


----------



## CityGuy

Since my brain won't engauge this afternoon I thought I had better ask.
When staining trim, doors and such is it better to use a foam brush or a paint brush?
And is a certain type of rag better than another?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1923657 said:


> Well, I'm at the office to get my check. Now they need to find someone that can approve the check.
> 
> I won't be leaving without a check.
> 
> Until I post in 2 hours that I left without a check.


Come on man!


----------



## CityGuy

Looks cool and spendy.

Think I will stick with my manual brush.

http://charlesandhudson.com/one-grillbot-rule/


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;1923667 said:


> Fun pictures. Aerial shots are great....this is why I want one of those drones with a camera.


It's my gopro on a stick. Just a cheap extension thing I got on ebay. It's only 4 ft plus my reach.



AllMetro;1923686 said:


> Anyone know or have a dump site near Downtown St.Paul? I have a multiple Acre lot near DT MPLS, a bit to far to run. Apparently the site I've been using 12 years was hijacked by City... Not necessarily "weather related",if there is another forum I should be in? Any help would be helpful


I have on just outside of Minneapolis on the west side. Just off 394.


----------



## AllMetro

ryde307;1923711 said:


> It's my gopro on a stick. Just a cheap extension thing I got on ebay. It's only 4 ft plus my reach.
> 
> I have on just outside of Minneapolis on the west side. Just off 394.


That would be faster than my site from St.Paul as mine is in Fridley, just North of MPLS.. I'm waiting on a few property Managers to get back to me about some larger sites we do in St.Paul- If they are a no go, I will touch base-

I have to try to get as close to St.Paul as Possible. I've been hauling centrally located lots to a site 7 Mins from a cluster for long time-trying to avoid Hour Shock, haha.

Thanks for Replying!!


----------



## starspangled6.0

Had the plow trip right in front of a shoveler last night... you shoulda seen him jump


----------



## CityGuy

starspangled6.0;1923717 said:


> Had the plow trip right in front of a shoveler last night... you shoulda seen him jump


Did he need to check his shorts?


----------



## CityGuy

I should get started on painting but have no motivation.


----------



## starspangled6.0

CityGuy;1923719 said:


> Did he need to check his shorts?


He did the whole _*grab the shovel really tightly and get all bug-eyed*_ thing, so I'm guessing you may be right.


----------



## CityGuy

starspangled6.0;1923723 said:


> He did the whole _*grab the shovel really tightly and get all bug-eyed*_ thing, so I'm guessing you may be right.


My partner grabed a rail this morning with the underbody and it slamed back into position and I thought I might need to check mine. What a boom.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Uh oh. No word from Lwnmwr. Must not be working out.


----------



## starspangled6.0

Granted, with the windchills the way they were last night, he probably didn't feel a thing :laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1923732 said:


> Uh oh. No word from Lwnmwr. Must not be working out.


He got it, said his knees hurt though. Not sure why


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1923738 said:


> He got it, said his knees hurt though. Not sure why


Yeah, and my tonsils hurt. Not sure if it's a cold, or.....?????


----------



## unit28

40 18 



Go cowboys.......


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1923739 said:


> Yeah, and my tonsils hurt. Not sure if it's a cold, or.....?????


Lmao. .......


----------



## banonea

17 hours for my shoveling crew. They were fighting 3' to 6' drifts that were hard as a rock. On top of that, lost reverse in the new plow truck, as well we lost the transfer case in the sand truck......and i have had 3 hours of sleep in 4 days. Kinda like mmasterbating


----------



## banonea

17 hours for my shoveling crew. They were fighting 3' to 6' drifts that were hard as a rock. On top of that, lost reverse in the new plow truck, as well we lost the transfer case in the sand truck......and i have had 3 hours of sleep in 4 days. Kinda like masterbating with a cheese grater


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

10" of snow on the 22/23 of Jan.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1923746 said:


> 10" of snow on the 22/23 of Jan.


Happy B-day to me!

Glad you got paid.


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;1923745 said:


> 17 hours for my shoveling crew. They were fighting 3' to 6' drifts that were hard as a rock. On top of that, lost reverse in the new plow truck, as well we lost the transfer case in the sand truck......and i have had 3 hours of sleep in 4 days. Kinda like masterbating with a cheese grater





banonea;1923743 said:


> 17 hours for my shoveling crew. They were fighting 3' to 6' drifts that were hard as a rock. On top of that, lost reverse in the new plow truck, as well we lost the transfer case in the sand truck......and i have had 3 hours of sleep in 4 days. Kinda like mmasterbating


sometimes I see double


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wife gave the okay to go to Mille Lacs next week for a day or two if anyone wants to split a rental.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1923751 said:


> sometimes I see double


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1923745 said:


> On top of that, lost reverse in the new plow truck.


In the one you bought from me????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1923750 said:


> Happy B-day to me!
> 
> Glad you got paid.


Quality's glad I got paid too.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1923754 said:


> In the one you bought from me????


you sold the poor guy a lemon!!!!


----------



## unit28

No snow the 25th
Bubble of hot air over the metro......,


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1923746 said:


> 10" of snow on the 22/23 of Jan.


Who posted that?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Wait, what? Patrick Hammer on 11 again!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1923760 said:


> you sold the poor guy a lemon!!!!


I sold him $500 in tires with a truck attached. But the transmission only had 1,000 miles on it.


----------



## qualitycut

10 minutes after i dropped ploW off at shop get a call for a new customer. Never fails. O well 75 dollar drive and have 24 hrs after snow


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1923770 said:


> Who posted that?


Probably accuweather.


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1923754 said:


> In the one you bought from me????


Yep...........


----------



## unit28

gfs has .03 pr for me on the 23rd




attm


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;1923760 said:


> you sold the poor guy a lemon!!!!


no lemon that's just what happens when you buy a used truck you never know


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1923775 said:


> I sold him $500 in tires with a truck attached. But the transmission only had 1,000 miles on it.


I just remembered that that's what is really odd. I wish I would have drop the tranny pan and put a new transmission filter in it, I don't think sitting for a year not being used was good for it. Just so you know there is no hard feelings though...


----------



## unit28

Banno needs to check the transfer case fluid level


My 95 chev slipped when using 4x4 fluid was low


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;1923784 said:


> I just remembered that that's what is really odd. I wish I would have drop the tranny pan and put a new transmission filter in it, I don't think sitting for a year not being used was good for it. Just so you know there is no hard feelings though...


You are never one to hold something against someone. Unfortunately that stuff happens when you get a used truck. Sss just better watch out for the gravy.


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1923777 said:


> Probably accuweather.


do you know was there any warranty on that transmission or how long ago you had it installed?


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;1923745 said:


> Kinda like masterbating with a cheese grater


Well that sounds incredibly painful.


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1923795 said:


> do you know was there any warranty on that transmission or how long ago you had it installed?


It was done like three years ago but the truck just didn't get any miles. I think we're out of luck on that score. Sorry to hear about it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1923770 said:


> Who posted that?


Then next time I have snow per AccuWeather.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1923790 said:


> You are never one to hold something against someone. Unfortunately that stuff happens when you get a used truck. Sss just better watch out for the gravy.


We've had that happen before. It sucks but what are ya gonna do.


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1923801 said:


> It was done like three years ago but the truck just didn't get any miles. I think we're out of luck on that score. Sorry to hear about it.


its all good brother no worries I got a guy thats going to do a dirty build on it for me with any luck for about 500 bucks


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1923807 said:


> We've had that happen before. It sucks but what are ya gonna do.


show up with gravy :laughing::laughing:


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Probably got really bad gas mileage. And what's all that banging around back there?

http://www.newsmax.com/TheWire/minivan-dragged-16-miles/2015/01/09/id/617644/


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1923811 said:


> show up with gravy :laughing::laughing:


I better hide!


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1923651 said:


> Like Snowguy said ....Stonebrooke. You won't be able to find it any where else locally. Otherwise go online and save $50. Not worth it to me because if there's a problem good luck. I know they are darn expensive sompared to other cylinders though. I've done three so far this year. I'd have to check on what I paid.


Ya I called them. $265 each. Plow is getting old and I just dont want to put top of the line parts in it. Found em online for $217 not much of a savings. Funny cause I called a hydraulic company about rebuilding them and he says "no its not really worth it there only like 80 bucks". Guess he hasnt shopped for one in a while. 
I'll just pick up a couple from stonebrooke one of these days and pay the piper


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO;1923815 said:


> Probably got really bad gas mileage. And what's all that banging around back there?
> 
> http://www.newsmax.com/TheWire/minivan-dragged-16-miles/2015/01/09/id/617644/


My dad hauled gas for Holiday for 30 years. One time, after stopping at a rail road crossing, he thought the truck jumped out of gear. He shifted again and kept going. About 500' he started seeing sparks coming from the back of the tanker. Not good loaded with gas.

He hopped out, and a car had been wedged underneath the back of the trailer. Knocked the duals loose, the engine was in the passenger compartment.

The driver was still alive, but don't know if he died later.

But yeah, being loaded with 8600 gallons of gas, and having a car hit him that hard, my dad barely felt it. I would imagine the trailer duals letting loose would have absorbed some of the impact.


----------



## Doughboy12

Hammer on 11 now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1923829 said:


> Hammer on 11 now.


Gotta fill in for Pickles.


----------



## Doughboy12

AllMetro;1923686 said:


> Anyone know or have a dump site near Downtown St.Paul? I have a multiple Acre lot near DT MPLS, a bit to far to run. Apparently the site I've been using 12 years was hijacked by City... Not necessarily "weather related",if there is another forum I should be in? Any help would be helpful


I know of two or three... All on 52 south of Plato. 
Two on the east side one on the west. One on east is off Plato the other two are down by eaton street. The one on the East by Eaton for sure is a dump site the other 2 I'm not sure...
Don't know if they are "open" sites.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1923831 said:


> Gotta fill in for Pickles.


Glad to hear you got your money... Most of it anyways.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1923837 said:


> Glad to hear you got your money... Most of it anyways.


I'll get the rest in the spring when we finish. Then they have another $30k in work, but we will be negotiating terms then.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1923836 said:


> I know of two or three... All on 52 south of Plato.
> Two on the east side one on the west. One on east is off Plato the other two are down by eaton street. The one on the East by Eaton for sure is a dump site the other 2 I'm not sure...
> Don't know if they are "open" sites.


No they guy plows the one by the hmong place for a discount cause he dumps there.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1923821 said:


> Ya I called them. $265 each. Plow is getting old and I just dont want to put top of the line parts in it. Found em online for $217 not much of a savings. Funny cause I called a hydraulic company about rebuilding them and he says "no its not really worth it there only like 80 bucks". Guess he hasnt shopped for one in a while.
> I'll just pick up a couple from stonebrooke one of these days and pay the piper


That's not too bad. The slide box cylinders I think are close to $400.


----------



## Green Grass

Is this thing broken??



there hasn't been a post in a while.


----------



## Doughboy12

Green Grass;1923908 said:


> Is this thing broken??
> 
> there hasn't been a post in a while.


Quiet as the forecast ...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1923908 said:


> Is this thing broken??
> 
> there hasn't been a post in a while.


..............


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1923908 said:


> Is this thing broken??
> 
> there hasn't been a post in a while.


Just getting done painting. Been busy today.


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1923915 said:


> ..............


Excuse me..........?


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1923916 said:


> Just getting done painting. Been busy today.


busy slacking xysportxysport


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1923929 said:


> busy slacking xysportxysport


Only until the wife got home. Then you know the drill.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1923849 said:


> That's not too bad. The slide box cylinders I think are close to $400.


NO not bad its just hard to spend $500 on a $2500 plow. Sure I will just dont like it and new is way more


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1923945 said:


> NO not bad its just hard to spend $500 on a $2500 plow. Sure I will just dont like it and new is way more


how much to rebuild them?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1923945 said:


> NO not bad its just hard to spend $500 on a $2500 plow. Sure I will just dont like it and new is way more


Do your cylinders actually weap oil? Just run it the way it is. I've had a few where the chrome is coming off and they just kept going. Its not the prettiest but if they still work.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1923927 said:


> Excuse me..........?


My alias MJD. was banned for life. :crying:


----------



## CityGuy

Anyone eaten at a Digbys? 

Good/bad?


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1923969 said:


> Do your cylinders actually weap oil? Just run it the way it is. I've had a few where the chrome is coming off and they just kept going. Its not the prettiest but if they still work.....


Yes they still work. They do weep oil and I can see the packing starting to come out. I just dont want to be sitting in a parking lot with no seal so I'll pick one up and throw it in the truck


----------



## CityGuy

I can't believe Tony almost has that dredge back together.


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1923980 said:


> I can't believe Tony almost has that dredge back together.


I want to see that thing running again.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1923984 said:


> I want to see that thing running again.


So do I. Even if it dosn't get gold it will be cool to see working.


----------



## Drakeslayer

CityGuy;1923980 said:


> I can't believe Tony almost has that dredge back together.


He's a bad as Viking!


----------



## CityGuy

Drakeslayer;1923987 said:


> He's a bad as Viking!


True

But Mini wears the pant's we can all see.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1923984 said:


> I want to see that thing running again.


Same here. I'd watch entire episodes of just them putting it together.


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;1923980 said:


> I can't believe Tony almost has that dredge back together.


Crap I missed it. Guess I'll have to hit up on demand. Forgot to record it too.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1924021 said:


> Same here. I'd watch entire episodes of just them putting it together.


I could do the same. I want to know exactly how it works.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1924025 said:


> Crap I missed it. Guess I'll have to hit up on demand. Forgot to record it too.


I think its on again at 10:00.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1924025 said:


> Crap I missed it. Guess I'll have to hit up on demand. Forgot to record it too.


On again at 2200.


----------



## qualitycut

So driving up north and was thinking, yhose guard rail type things with the cables on them, i think of someone crashes into them their insurance should pay to fix it. Every 100 ft they are broke. Waste of money


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1924034 said:


> So driving up north and was thinking, yhose guard rail type things with the cables on them, i think of someone crashes into them their insurance should pay to fix it. Every 100 ft they are broke. Waste of money


MnDot will fix them. They just don't have 7 trucks available with the 1" of snow we just had. They will be fixed in June when the have more resources.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1924034 said:


> So driving up north and was thinking, yhose guard rail type things with the cables on them, i think of someone crashes into them their insurance should pay to fix it. Every 100 ft they are broke. Waste of money


StarTribune had a story about the cost of installing those cables. I don't remember the figure but it was staggering... several hundred thousand per mile.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1924039 said:


> StarTribune had a story about the cost of installing those cables. I don't remember the figure but it was staggering... several hundred thousand per mile.


Plus they need to fix it constantly


----------



## SSS Inc.

So that Ken guy was back posting on NWS (Wait,What?). I told him to get a Hobby and now the post is gone.  Maybe he actually found a hobby.

Their most recent post show 3 comments but only two appear.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Camden;1924039 said:


> StarTribune had a story about the cost of installing those cables. I don't remember the figure but it was staggering... several hundred thousand per mile.


Aren't you on vacation?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1924044 said:


> Plus they need to fix it constantly


As much as $150,000 to construct, about $11,000 per mile to repair.

I need to get into the cable barrier business. There's no way that costs $150,000 to build per mile.

I wonder what the laborers get paid?


----------



## qualitycut

Look at the meteo without the numbers


----------



## unit28

Hmmmm.......if this storm happens to run through 
on the 23rd

Anyway 
The 500mb track has waa to cause significant 
isentropic lift.
Meaning,
good sized dendrites


----------



## unit28

VRAC......10

attm


----------



## unit28

Looking at pampa / dumas Ttexas
There'll be about 2" of moisture to include within
A panhandle hooker starting at around the 23rd


But......


----------



## SnowGuy73

-6° clouds breeze.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1924034 said:


> So driving up north and was thinking, yhose guard rail type things with the cables on them, i think of someone crashes into them their insurance should pay to fix it. Every 100 ft they are broke. Waste of money


On my way to mankato a few weeks ago I noticed the same thing. 3 cars had slid off and hit them taking out maybe 100' each. A f150 was all smashed to hell. It pulled the engine out and frame was crazy bent. Fairly new too. But imaging if insurance did pay for it? If you did hit one I bet your insurance would sky rocket. Semis must rip out a mile at time themselves


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1924111 said:


> On my way to mankato a few weeks ago I noticed the same thing. 3 cars had slid off and hit them taking out maybe 100' each. A f150 was all smashed to hell. It pulled the engine out and frame was crazy bent. Fairly new too. But imaging if insurance did pay for it? If you did hit one I bet your insurance would sky rocket. Semis must rip out a mile at time themselves


A mile at a time???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS agrees....no systems until around the 20th of Jan.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Time to go get a new filter, plow 4 foreclosures while it warms up outside and see what we can figure out with this tractor.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Maybe I'll get over there and it'll be stolen. Then I can find a pre-tier IV.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1924021 said:


> Same here. I'd watch entire episodes of just them putting it together.


Agreed... pretty amazing to demo the entire thing, transport, and reassemble


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1924144 said:


> Maybe I'll get over there and it'll be stolen. Then I can find a pre-tier IV.


:laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

Cable barrier actually has a lower maintenance cost and inspection cost then guard rail.
With guard rail it has to be visually inspected 2 times a year and all bolts have to be torqued to a specific number.
With cable only a visual inspection has to be preformed 1 time a year and bolts torqued bi-annually.


----------



## Greenery

unit28;1924086 said:


> Looking at pampa / dumas Ttexas
> There'll be about 2" of moisture to include within
> A panhandle hooker starting at around the 23rd
> 
> But......


But...... temps??


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1924153 said:


> Cable barrier actually has a lower maintenance cost and inspection cost then guard rail.
> With guard rail it has to be visually inspected 2 times a year and all bolts have to be torqued to a specific number.
> With cable only a visual inspection has to be preformed 1 time a year and bolts torqued bi-annually.


And they reduce head on collisions


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;1924051 said:


> Aren't you on vacation?


Yeah, I'm still in Cancun until tomorrow. I laid low last night to give my liver a break.


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;1924157 said:


> Yeah, I'm still in Cancun until tomorrow. I laid low last night to give my liver a break.


That's what the airplane ride home is for


----------



## unit28

Greenery;1924154 said:


> But...... temps??


Winds. ........


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1924136 said:


> NWS agrees....no systems until around the 20th of Jan.


Works for me, maybe i can have all my equipment fixed by then.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1924144 said:


> Maybe I'll get over there and it'll be stolen. Then I can find a pre-tier IV.


It can be arranged. ......=)


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1924166 said:


> Works for me, maybe i can have all my equipment fixed by then.


Got in my '13 to plow these foreclosures, one can be tight with my spreader on the back of the '14.

Driver's side wiper blade is all tore , not functioning. Washer fluid is froze.

Guess we'll see what else will be on the list no one told me about.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1924172 said:


> Got in my '13 to plow these foreclosures, one can be tight with my spreader on the back of the '14.
> 
> Driver's side wiper blade is all tore , not functioning. Washer fluid is froze.
> 
> Guess we'll see what else will be on the list no one told me about.


not being told that this stuff is broke isn't a problem for me, it's just the fact that he keeps getting broken. I think they might have learned something after this last storm though, because they had to do everything with one two stage snow blower because every other snow blower was in being repaired. With any luck they learned a little respect for equipment, because if not they'll be doing everything with shovels from now until hell freezes over.


----------



## Doughboy12

Green Grass;1924156 said:


> And they reduce head on collisions


Both of them......:laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1924174 said:


> not being told that this stuff is broke isn't a problem for me, it's just the fact that he keeps getting broken. I think they might have learned something after this last storm though, because they had to do everything with one two stage snow blower because every other snow blower was in being repaired. With any luck they learned a little respect for equipment, because if not they'll be doing everything with shovels from now until hell freezes over.


Tuff love........ I like your style


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1924174 said:


> not being told that this stuff is broke isn't a problem for me, it's just the fact that he keeps getting broken. I think they might have learned something after this last storm though, because they had to do everything with one two stage snow blower because every other snow blower was in being repaired. With any luck they learned a little respect for equipment, because if not they'll be doing everything with shovels from now until hell freezes over.


The guy I bought my 1445 had the same problem. He took away their nice heated cab and made them use walk behind blowers for walks and residential. When I went to pick it up they begged him not to sell it and they would sign a paper they would pay and repair stuff on their own. I have it. I wonder what happened to those employees? Did they stay? Or quit?


----------



## Doughboy12

Hammer on KARE11 Saturday Morning news.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wiper blade fixed. Washer fluid working. First foreclosure plowed.

Too bad I didn't see the broken return spring on this plow before I got 20 miles from home.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1924085 said:


> VRAC......10
> 
> attm


I think that is called a pre-vrac. And I'll be pulling for you Cowboys just this one time. Thumbs Up



Doughboy12;1924179 said:


> Hammer on KARE11 Saturday Morning news.


Did you see him rush in to get his Mimosa??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1924217 said:


> I think that is called a pre-vrac. And I'll be pulling for you Cowboys just this one time. Thumbs Up
> 
> Did you see him rush in to get his Mimosa??


Gotta be careful when you pre-vrac, might get you on a payment plan.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1924156 said:


> And they reduce head on collisions


Correct along with are reusable vs guard rail is not.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;1924233 said:


> Correct along with are reusable vs guard rail is not.


Plus @ $11,000 per mile to repair, that's only $2 per foot. I would say the majority of hits are 100' at the most, so $200??


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1924238 said:


> Plus @ $11,000 per mile to repair, that's only $2 per foot. I would say the majority of hits are 100' at the most, so $200??


and then somebody decides to charge $5,000 fixing It


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1924243 said:


> and then somebody decides to charge $5,000 fixing It


No, those were the numbers in the StarTribune story.


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea;1924243 said:


> and then somebody decides to charge $5,000 fixing It


State does it in house... at least up here an anyway... So it probably costs $10,000 to fix :laughing:

They are great though... Year I started on the FD we had 12 crossover accidents on 94, added up to 6 fatalities I believe... No barriers at all

Next summer they installed the cable and we haven't had one crossover accident since... better yet, no fatalities from it...

They are getting better on repairs too, concrete footings with breakaway stakes so all they have to do is put a new stake in and 1 U Bolt per cable


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1924284 said:


> State does it in house... at least up here an anyway... So it probably costs $10,000 to fix :laughing:
> 
> They are great though... Year I started on the FD we had 12 crossover accidents on 94, added up to 6 fatalities I believe... No barriers at all
> 
> Next summer they installed the cable and we haven't had one crossover accident since... better yet, no fatalities from it...
> 
> They are getting better on repairs too, concrete footings with breakaway stakes so all they have to do is put a new stake in and 1 U Bolt per cable


Same with 169 here.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;1924289 said:


> Same with 169 here.


I know 35 going up north, they worked most of the summer installing them. Seems like now every section is covered with them now.


----------



## Camden

You guys see the video of the accident in Michigan? I can't believe only one person died.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Headed back to the slopes with the 12 year old.

I like this winter much better than last.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1924328 said:


> Headed back to the slopes with the 12 year old.
> 
> I like this winter much better than last.


Wait what?? you can't be done plowing already!


----------



## CityGuy

Wild time on fsn


----------



## banonea

Houston, we have a problem


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1924357 said:


> Houston, we have a problem


What is that coming out of? Looks like Pepto-Bismol


----------



## Polarismalibu

Slept forever woke up feeling even worse. So much for a productive weekend


----------



## CityGuy

The only downside to bable barrier that I see is fewer crossovers for turning around for authorized vehicles.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1924361 said:


> What is that coming out of? Looks like Pepto-Bismol


Gear case oil possibly?


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;1924357 said:


> Houston, we have a problem


you are not supposed to add water to that!:crying::crying:


----------



## CityGuy

Goal...............


----------



## Bill1090

Gas is down to $1.99 now down here.


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1924385 said:


> Goal...............


Goal!!!!

Fight!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;1924386 said:


> Gas is down to $1.99 now down here.


$1.79 in S. Mpls. I'm surprised its that low in my hood. The other stations are at 1.97 around here. Maybe someone screwed up.


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;1924357 said:


> Houston, we have a problem


First a car with flowers, now this? I think you turning soft!


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;1924361 said:


> What is that coming out of? Looks like Pepto-Bismol


the dump bed on my one ton, it's not supposed to look that color


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1924363 said:


> Slept forever woke up feeling even worse. So much for a productive weekend


Same here.


----------



## unit28

1.69 
Costco gas

attm


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;1924393 said:


> First a car with flowers, now this? I think you turning soft!


Lol..........


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1924389 said:


> Goal!!!!
> 
> Fight!!!!!


Carter of all people.


----------



## CityGuy

The wild look like they have some pep today.


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;1924400 said:


> the dump bed on my one ton, it's not supposed to look that color


It's tranny fluid correct?


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1924400 said:


> the dump bed on my one ton, it's not supposed to look that color


Pepto-Bismol is not a good substitute for hydraulic oil


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1924409 said:


> The wild look like they have some pep today.


Parise playing??


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1924435 said:


> Parise playing??


yesireee....


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1924401 said:


> Same here.


It sucks. I wanted to go to snowcross tonight


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1924447 said:


> It sucks. I wanted to go to snowcross tonight


I'm not sure I wanna have a sleep over with you.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1924448 said:


> I'm not sure I wanna have a sleep over with you.


ummmmmm


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Quite the day to be at Wild Mountain. Girls College slalom racing going on here.

St. Olaf, Gustavous, UW LaCrosse, St. Thomas....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1924447 said:


> It sucks. I wanted to go to snowcross tonight


I've been sick for nearly a week, again!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1924462 said:


> ummmmmm


I second that!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1924465 said:


> I've been sick for nearly a week, again!


Try washing your hands once in awhile!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1924467 said:


> Try washing your hands once in awhile!!


Ok.........


----------



## BossPlow614

Camden;1924325 said:


> You guys see the video of the accident in Michigan? I can't believe only one person died.


I've seen a couple videos, the 2 I saw were of at the tail end of the scene where cars & semis were flying into the accident at 30-40+ mph and they'd all the sudden hit whatever was stopped ahead of them. Scary stuff.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1924462 said:


> ummmmmm


I'm leaving that one alone.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1924465 said:


> I've been sick for nearly a week, again!


That sucks.

Disinfect the whole house.


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;1924417 said:


> It's tranny fluid correct?


It was.........lol


----------



## banonea

lift pump has been Rebuilt.


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;1924499 said:


> It was.........lol


well then just stop topping it off with water!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1924509 said:


> well then just stop topping it off with water!


Well water is better than gravy.


----------



## CityGuy

My god we need some goal tending.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1924448 said:


> I'm not sure I wanna have a sleep over with you.


I won't be going if I can't get rid of this. Now that I got out of bed and took a shower and ate I feel a lot better. Hopefully it keeps up like this


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1924518 said:


> My god we need some goal tending.


or to not turn the puck over in front of your own net.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1924521 said:


> or to not turn the puck over in front of your own net.


True as well.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1924365 said:


> The only downside to bable barrier that I see is fewer crossovers for turning around for authorized vehicles.


Not it you drive fast. I use it to my advantage


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1924525 said:


> True as well.


is tomorrow 700 or 800??


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1924528 said:


> is tomorrow 700 or 800??


800 as far as I know. Havn't heard a cancel as of yet.


----------



## CityGuy

Throw the preditors out of the game.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hmmm really?

http://kstp.com/news/stories/s3672112.shtml


----------



## CityGuy

So since my hockey is a little rusty, how do they decide in who goes to the box for the extra minor?


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1924534 said:


> Hmmm really?
> 
> http://kstp.com/news/stories/s3672112.shtml


Tax payer money hard at work again.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1924530 said:


> 800 as far as I know. Havn't heard a cancel as of yet.


they won't cancel.


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;1924447 said:


> It sucks. I wanted to go to snowcross tonight


We looked into indoor tickets, but too expensive.

So we're off to do our own snocrossing. .


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1924538 said:


> So since my hockey is a little rusty, how do they decide in who goes to the box for the extra minor?


someone who was on the ice when the penalty happened.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1924544 said:


> someone who was on the ice when the penalty happened.


Gotcha. Thumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1924541 said:


> they won't cancel.


Well I think we may be in need of a few more trucks.

Mont and Wav are the only 2 I have heard for sure.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1924541 said:


> they won't cancel.


Hopefully Farmer get back tonight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1924526 said:


> Not it you drive fast. I use it to my advantage


:laughing:


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1924553 said:


> Hopefully Farmer get back tonight.


if he doesn't then no class.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1924543 said:


> We looked into indoor tickets, but too expensive.
> 
> So we're off to do our own snocrossing. .


That's the deck I want! Where you guys going?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1924558 said:


> if he doesn't then no class.


Well Mike will be there and could lead it.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1924562 said:


> Well Mike will be there and could lead it.


your so negative!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Jeez, more than hour with no posts


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1924618 said:


> Jeez, more than hour with no posts


lwnmwr and polairs are busy spooning.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1924629 said:


> lwnmwr and polairs are busy spooning.


Ummmmm... rewind, delete that image from my mind. Gross!!


----------



## unit28

Flood watch
national weather service twin cities/chanhassen mn
124 pm cst sat jan 10 2015


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1924637 said:


> Flood watch
> national weather service twin cities/chanhassen mn
> 124 pm cst sat jan 10 2015


Umm OK. Seems kinda odd


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1924641 said:


> Umm OK. Seems kinda odd


FLOOD WATCH for Minnesota River around Granite Falls. An Ice Jam has developed near Granite Falls and if this Ice Jam/Dam breaks it could cause a rapid water rise on the Minnesota River from Granite Falls to the Redwood Falls area with little warning


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Who the heck goes to jail for j walking?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1924645 said:


> FLOOD WATCH for Minnesota River around Granite Falls. An Ice Jam has developed near Granite Falls and if this Ice Jam/Dam breaks it could cause a rapid water rise on the Minnesota River from Granite Falls to the Redwood Falls area with little warning


Still seems odd for the tenth of January in Minnesota


----------



## SSS Inc.

Headed to a roller derby match. I'll report if there are hot chicks.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1924681 said:


> Headed to a roller derby match. I'll report if there are hot chicks.


I would say maybe the roller girls girlfriends


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1924681 said:


> Headed to a roller derby match. I'll report if there are hot chicks.


pictures or it didn't happen.Thumbs Up


----------



## Bill1090

Green Grass;1924707 said:


> pictures or it didn't happen.Thumbs Up


This!!! purplebou


----------



## banonea

With the exception of adding a second battery, the 1 ton dump . Now I'm headed Chatfield just pick up the transmission out of the black truck and then I'm running that to Kenyon tonight, about 80 miles from where I'm going to be at.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1924707 said:


> pictures or it didn't happen.Thumbs Up


Give me a minute or two.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1924722 said:


> Give me a minute or two.


Times up!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## albhb3

jimslawnsnow;1924646 said:


> Who the heck goes to jail for j walking?


Mike Brown he was well on his way until


----------



## albhb3

so hows everyone been anyway been stuck in the hospital with the wife until 1pm today since 4am Thursday... good news proud papa as of 9:06 Thursday night


----------



## albhb3

Green Grass;1924726 said:


> Times up!:laughing::laughing:


I hear there like those girls from Canada missin all those teeth since 10 from hockey


----------



## SSS Inc.

Blurry but she's pretty hot.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Also saw a chick with a beard. She was a spectator though.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1924771 said:


> Also saw a chick with a beard. She was a spectator though.


it's not nice to talk about your wife that way :waving:


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1924528 said:


> is tomorrow 700 or 800??


I guess if your bringing a truck then 700. If not then 8


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1924707 said:


> pictures or it didn't happen.Thumbs Up


Yup........


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1924776 said:


> it's not nice to talk about your wife that way :waving:


You must be kidless tonight.

Or really bored


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;1924751 said:


> so hows everyone been anyway been stuck in the hospital with the wife until 1pm today since 4am Thursday... good news proud papa as of 9:06 Thursday night


Congrats....


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1924769 said:


> Blurry but she's pretty hot.


Lucky!........


----------



## Greenery

Half way to michigan, stopped to figure out what's clunking in the front end.

Missing a sway bar link, can't get one until monday. So I rigged this up.

Safe or not?


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1924784 said:


> I guess if your bringing a truck then 700. If not then 8


Zip said his email time was wrong normal class time of 8



CityGuy;1924788 said:


> You must be kidless tonight.
> 
> Or really bored


Kids are in bed now. they played Legos most of the day


----------



## SSS Inc.

The people watching is like the state fair on steroids. Ironically we are at the fairgrounds in the coliseum.


----------



## qualitycut

steak, shrimp, ribs, and lobster tail for dinner.


----------



## Green Grass

Greenery;1924806 said:


> Half way to michigan, stopped to figure out what's clunking in the front end.
> 
> Missing a sway bar link, can't get one until monday. So I rigged this up.
> 
> Safe or not?


You would have been fine with nothing would just rock more on corners.


----------



## Bill1090

Greenery;1924806 said:


> Half way to michigan, stopped to figure out what's clunking in the front end.
> 
> Missing a sway bar link, can't get one until monday. So I rigged this up.
> 
> Safe or not?


Good to go.


----------



## CityGuy

Greenery;1924806 said:


> Half way to michigan, stopped to figure out what's clunking in the front end.
> 
> Missing a sway bar link, can't get one until monday. So I rigged this up.
> 
> Safe or not?


Looks good to me.

I'm no expert.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1924809 said:


> steak, shrimp, ribs, and lobster tail for dinner.


That what you're cooking Monday night???


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1924808 said:


> The people watching is like the state fair on steroids. Ironically we are at the fairgrounds in the coliseum.


You're in my 'hood, nearly. Watch your ass, you're on my side of the river now!


----------



## OC&D

Porterhouse, how do I quit you when you offer up a 24 ounce black and blue ribeye?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

OC&D;1924831 said:


> Porterhouse, how do I quit you when you offer up a 24 ounce black and blue ribeye?


Which one are you at?


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1924831 said:


> Porterhouse, how do I quit you when you offer up a 24 ounce black and blue ribeye?


That sounds delicious. I always forget to go and try that place


----------



## MNPLOWCO

albhb3;1924751 said:


> so hows everyone been anyway been stuck in the hospital with the wife until 1pm today since 4am Thursday... good news proud papa as of 9:06 Thursday night


A new addition to the family. Wonderful news. A great start for the new year!!


----------



## OC&D

jimslawnsnow;1924839 said:


> Which one are you at?


I was at the one in Little Canada with some friends of ours from the gun club.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1924637 said:


> Flood watch
> national weather service twin cities/chanhassen mn
> 124 pm cst sat jan 10 2015


I know I've been gone for awhile, but huh?


----------



## OC&D

CityGuy;1924365 said:


> The only downside to bable barrier that I see is fewer crossovers for turning around for authorized vehicles.


You don't see cost as a potential downside? I question the cost/benefit of them, but I can't render a judgement since I haven't seen any overall costs.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1924703 said:


> I would say maybe the roller girls girlfriends


:laughing:


----------



## cbservicesllc

albhb3;1924751 said:


> so hows everyone been anyway been stuck in the hospital with the wife until 1pm today since 4am Thursday... good news proud papa as of 9:06 Thursday night


Congrats!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1924769 said:


> Blurry but she's pretty hot.


Oh my......


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1924809 said:


> steak, shrimp, ribs, and lobster tail for dinner.


Boy that check you got from Lwnmwrman must have been REALLY good!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

OC&D;1924844 said:


> I was at the one in Little Canada with some friends of ours from the gun club.


Ahh. Dads stripper GF lives right next to the Lakeville one. They go there every once in a while. Lines outside the door with a two wait or longer


----------



## OC&D

jimslawnsnow;1924853 said:


> Ahh. Dads stripper GF lives right next to the Lakeville one. They go there every once in a while. Lines outside the door with a two wait or longer


Good place! We always make a reservation since I can't stand waiting to be seated.


----------



## cbservicesllc

OC&D;1924847 said:


> You don't see cost as a potential downside? I question the cost/benefit of them, but I can't render a judgement since I haven't seen any overall costs.


Cheaper than concrete, faster to repair than regular guard rail


----------



## OC&D

cbservicesllc;1924855 said:


> Cheaper than concrete, faster to repair than regular guard rail


I understand that. I'm talking versus no guardrail.


----------



## Green Grass

OC&D;1924857 said:


> I understand that. I'm talking versus no guardrail.


Saving lives


----------



## cbservicesllc

OC&D;1924857 said:


> I understand that. I'm talking versus no guardrail.


Ahh, gotcha...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

OC&D;1924854 said:


> Good place! We always make a reservation since I can't stand waiting to be seated.


Good idea. I hate hate waiting g as well.


----------



## OC&D

Green Grass;1924858 said:


> Saving lives


As difficult as it may be to admit, sometimes the cost of saving a life is a greater financial burden to society than is reasonable. That may sound heartless, but it's reality, and we make these decisions on a regular basis, and often without realizing it.


----------



## Green Grass

OC&D;1924863 said:


> As difficult as it may be to admit, sometimes the cost of saving a life is a greater financial burden to society than is reasonable. That may sound heartless, but it's reality, and we make these decisions on a regular basis, and often without realizing it.


But that is how they get away with it every time nobody wants to be the one to say it. I understand doing the cable down around the cities but I do not get it when I see it in the middle of no where.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

See it doesn't pay to be nice to your wife

http://www.msn.com/en-nz/news/world/husband-shot-trying-breakfast-in-bed-surprise/ar-AA80Qfy


----------



## Greenery

Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## albhb3

Green Grass;1924866 said:


> But that is how they get away with it every time nobody wants to be the one to say it. I understand doing the cable down around the cities but I do not get it when I see it in the middle of no where.


yup agreed my dad did see a guy up on 52 a few years back miss the cheese graters going north and clipped the tandems on a 53fter going south sideways


----------



## SSS Inc.

Well that was "Different". The reason I went is one of the Chicks my wife works with was out "Rolling" tonight. So at the Christmas party I expressed interest and the next thing you know my wife had tickets as well as half my wife's coworkers. Now get this. One of my wife's coworkers got up to get a beer......I said I'll by yours if you get me one and handed him money. He came back with one beer and handed me the change. I let it go since my wife has to work with this kid. But as a guy how do you not come back with two beers....one for me one for you. I'm still confused.


----------



## albhb3

cbservicesllc;1924850 said:


> Oh my......


watch out she may kick your arse she may be 6'2


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;1924894 said:


> Well that was "Different". The reason I went is one of the Chicks my wife works with was out "Rolling" tonight. So at the Christmas party I expressed interest and the next thing you know my wife had tickets as well as half my wife's coworkers. Now get this. One of my wife's coworkers got up to get a beer......I said I'll by yours if you get me one and handed him money. He came back with one beer and handed me the change. I let it go since my wife has to work with this kid. But as a guy how do you not come back with two beers....one for me one for you. I'm still confused.


maybe doesn't drink??? or drank it before he got backThumbs Up


----------



## albhb3

jimslawnsnow;1924876 said:


> See it doesn't pay to be nice to your wife
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-nz/news/world/husband-shot-trying-breakfast-in-bed-surprise/ar-AA80Qfy


that'll make ya run screaming what did I do


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;1924897 said:


> maybe doesn't drink??? or drank it before he got backThumbs Up


I think he lost his man card years ago but still what went wrong with this transaction?

FWIW my wife doesn't get it. She said its sad you needed that Beer to have fun. What tha?!?!?!?! No, I didn't need that Beer to have fun but I also didn't need to buy a guy wearing skinny jeans a Beer and that's what just happened.


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;1924900 said:


> I think he lost his man card years ago but still what went wrong with this transaction?
> 
> FWIW my wife doesn't get it. She said its sad you needed that Beer to have fun. What tha?!?!?!?! No, I didn't need that Beer to have fun but I also didn't need to buy a guy wearing skinny jeans a Beer and that's what just happened.


better to curl up in a ball then explain that one skinny jeans on a guy  :laughing:


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1924894 said:


> Well that was "Different". The reason I went is one of the Chicks my wife works with was out "Rolling" tonight. So at the Christmas party I expressed interest and the next thing you know my wife had tickets as well as half my wife's coworkers. Now get this. One of my wife's coworkers got up to get a beer......I said I'll by yours if you get me one and handed him money. He came back with one beer and handed me the change. I let it go since my wife has to work with this kid. But as a guy how do you not come back with two beers....one for me one for you. I'm still confused.


Haha! That's raw.


----------



## banonea

albhb3;1924751 said:


> so hows everyone been anyway been stuck in the hospital with the wife until 1pm today since 4am Thursday... good news proud papa as of 9:06 Thursday night


Congrats:redbounce:redbounce:redbounce:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

albhb3;1924898 said:


> that'll make ya run screaming what did I do


Somehow I missed your original post until I saw banos. Congrats! First? Or another of many?


----------



## albhb3

jimslawnsnow;1924909 said:


> Somehow I missed your original post until I saw banos. Congrats! First? Or another of many?


yup lots of first's first of ours, first for the grandparents, and first for the great grandparents.

thanks guys at least I got to be inside that wind was nasty Thursday/Friday

everyone at Fairview ridges was great in Burnsville as wellThumbs Up

I felt bad for the guy shoveling/salting they do run a kage/bobcat combo down there too


----------



## jimslawnsnow

albhb3;1924914 said:


> yup lots of first's first of ours, first for the grandparents, and first for the great grandparents.
> 
> thanks guys at least I got to be inside that wind was nasty Thursday/Friday
> 
> everyone at Fairview ridges was great in Burnsville as wellThumbs Up
> 
> I felt bad for the guy shoveling/salting they do run a kage/bobcat combo down there too


Nice edit. Firsts are always exciting. They all are, but seems like the firsts get more excitement. Unless it like out second and the wife's c section got infected. I won't look at a cooked brat the same again after seeing the debisment. The lady doctor who did it told me I should go to med school since I have a strong stomach for that type of stuff. Said no thanks, I'm not a school type of person. And yes it shows


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1924900 said:


> I think he lost his man card years ago but still what went wrong with this transaction?
> 
> FWIW my wife doesn't get it. She said its sad you needed that Beer to have fun. What tha?!?!?!?! No, I didn't need that Beer to have fun but I also didn't need to buy a guy wearing skinny jeans a Beer and that's what just happened.


Wait... so he got himself a beer with your money?


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1924930 said:


> Wait... so he got himself a beer with your money?


Yes!..................he apparently thought I just really wanted to buy him a beer.


----------



## SnowGuy73

7° calm clear.


----------



## SnowGuy73

20% chance of snow tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## CityGuy

9 and cloudy 
Feels like a balmy 17 out


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;1924959 said:


> 20% chance of snow tomorrow afternoon.


Tomorrow? 
nws said no snow this week......

Wait a second

Tomorrow?

Today
Mostly cloudy. A slight chance of snow in the morning... then scattered flurries in the afternoon. Highs around 13. Light and variable winds becoming northwest around 5 mph in the afternoon.

Chance of snow 20 percent.


----------



## unit28

Just flurred here.......


----------



## unit28

If you don't use ensembles or undetstand short wave troughs 


Specifically, both approaches suggest that the cyclone track's shift...... is linked ...,,with the uncertainties in the short wave trough over the southern Great Plains.

The sensitivity approach is then run forward in time using forward ensemble regression based on short-range forecast errors, which further confirms that the short-term error over the Southern Plains trough was associated with the shift of cyclone position between the two forecast cycles


----------



## unit28

Speakin of shifting 

gfs long range divided the precip from the 20th
The bulk is still on that day though 
So what happens with the remainder of precip?
I don't know, but.........

gfs spread the precip remaining 
over a whole week


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1924959 said:


> 20% chance of snow tomorrow afternoon.


Lucky!!!!!


----------



## Bill1090

Uh oh. My meteo spiked at .20" on Thursday.


----------



## albhb3

jimslawnsnow;1924919 said:


> Nice edit. Firsts are always exciting. They all are, but seems like the firsts get more excitement. Unless it like out second and the wife's c section got infected. I won't look at a cooked brat the same again after seeing the debisment. The lady doctor who did it told me I should go to med school since I have a strong stomach for that type of stuff. Said no thanks, I'm not a school type of person. And yes it shows


Its kind of funny we had the pediatric doc come in and thought arnt you a little young...he was 35 looked about 25...talking brats I gotta go pick some up that sounds delicious


----------



## banonea

Off To the Wisconsin dells to get a transfer case. Found one for $275.00 with 100,000 that came out of a Denali. With the drive, it is still less than a rebuild. ......


----------



## albhb3

Saw last night on the weather that we have had more snow this year so far then last year, there is no way that is correct is it? I was thinking we were arse deep by now


----------



## albhb3

banonea;1925073 said:


> Off To the Wisconsin dells to get a transfer case. Found one for $275.00 with 100,000 that came out of a Denali. With the drive, it is still less than a rebuild. ......


good luck watch out for the tourists


----------



## banonea

albhb3;1925077 said:


> good luck watch out for the tourists


that's why I carry guns...... Lol


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1924931 said:


> Yes!..................he apparently thought I just really wanted to buy him a beer.


Oooo wtf, i thought he bought you a beer and not himself. What a idiot.


----------



## unit28

albhb3;1925072 said:


> Its kind of funny we had the pediatric doc come in and thought arnt you a little young...he was 35 looked about 25...talking brats I gotta go pick some up that sounds delicious


Congrats to y`all on the newborn!

I think alot of them dr's
are young


----------



## unit28

The weather observed at CAMBRIDGE MUNI, MN (KCBG) at 08:53 AM CST was:
The skies were cloudy.
The weather reported was light snow.
Metars.....


Temperature: 7F (-14C) Dewpoint: -2F (-19C) Relative Humidity: 66%
Winds from the CLM(CLM degs) at 0 mph.
Altimeter:30.22 inches of mercury.
The prevailing visibility was 1 miles.


----------



## unit28

Nws changed forecast here now


Today Light snow likely, mainly before 2pm. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 13. Calm wind becoming northwest around 5 mph in the afternoon. Chance of precipitation is 60%. Total daytime snow accumulation of less than one inch possible.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1924931 said:


> Yes!..................he apparently thought I just really wanted to buy him a beer.


Well that changes things... WTF... hahaha


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1925104 said:


> Nws changed forecast here now
> 
> Today Light snow likely, mainly before 2pm. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 13. Calm wind becoming northwest around 5 mph in the afternoon. Chance of precipitation is 60%. Total daytime snow accumulation of less than one inch possible.


I have 50% light snow before 5 pm.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1925083 said:


> Oooo wtf, i thought he bought you a beer and not himself. What a idiot.


me as well who does that damn hipsters


----------



## unit28

Salt run..,,,


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Everything is white here again.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1925083 said:


> Oooo wtf, i thought he bought you a beer and not himself. What a idiot.





cbservicesllc;1925107 said:


> Well that changes things... WTF... hahaha


I am still puzzled. He must not get out of the house much is my only reasoning.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1925179 said:


> Everything is white here again.


Sun is mostly out here


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1925179 said:


> Everything is white here again.


Theres a little bit of Green making a beeline towards my house if it holds together.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Tractor is running. Not gelled. Just cold. Employees not wanting to abuse it, which is the way I want it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1925197 said:


> Tractor is running. Not gelled. Just cold. Employees not wanting to abuse it, which is the way I want it.


Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1925197 said:


> Tractor is running. Not gelled. Just cold. Employees not wanting to abuse it, which is the way I want it.


get the kabota back or ....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Not sure why it quit running in the first place the second time, unless it was out of fuel.

Then it sat for a bit and cooled down, I think they weren't running the glow plugs long enough.

When I was starting it, it would fire then die. Second time I just held the starter for a bit while it was trying to start, about 5 seconds or so.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1925202 said:


> Not sure why it quit running in the first place the second time, unless it was out of fuel.
> 
> Then it sat for a bit and cooled down, I think they weren't running the glow plugs long enough.
> 
> When I was starting it, it would fire then die. Second time I just held the starter for a bit while it was trying to start, about 5 seconds or so.


So you didnt need a new filter?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

albhb3;1925200 said:


> get the kabota back or ....


Yeah, same tractor. Never knew Tier IV would be such a learning curve / PITA / cursed.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1925203 said:


> So you didnt need a new filter?


I'll know in about 5 minutes. Ran home to get the trailer and left the tractor running. Will see if it's still running when I get back.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1925202 said:


> Not sure why it quit running in the first place the second time, unless it was out of fuel.
> 
> Then it sat for a bit and cooled down, I think they weren't running the glow plugs long enough.
> 
> When I was starting it, it would fire then die. Second time I just held the starter for a bit while it was trying to start, about 5 seconds or so.


If the filter froze you could have run out of fuel. If that was the case I'm surprised it fired for you, you may have gotten lucky. I would replace the filter just in case but that's me.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1924931 said:


> Yes!..................he apparently thought I just really wanted to buy him a beer.


Why didn't you ask him where yours was???


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1925209 said:


> Why didn't you ask him where yours was???


I didn't want to make a big deal out of it considering my wife is his supervisor and they work together a lot. Had I been in different company I would have taken his beer and handed him the change.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1925207 said:


> I'll know in about 5 minutes. Ran home to get the trailer and left the tractor running. Will see if it's still running when I get back.


Hope it is there when you get back.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1925208 said:


> If the filter froze you could have run out of fuel. If that was the case I'm surprised it fired for you, you may have gotten lucky. I would replace the filter just in case but that's me.


I think they literally ran it out of fuel.

Piecing the story together.....

Tractor operator's phone was dead. He walked 3 miles to where truck guy was working. Then they came back and couldn't get the tractor running.

Yesterday tractor operator said after truck operator put fuel in, tractor wouldn't turn over.

If he walked 3 miles at 2 am, that would have been enough time for the tractor to get cold. Then if the tractor would have been cold, AND empty, it would have been hard to get started, even more so if they weren't running the glow plugs.

Filter couldn't have been frozen, it's been below freezing this whole time, it wouldn't have thawed out on its own.

Tractor is still running like normal, full throttle, 1/2 throttle, idle.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1925207 said:


> I'll know in about 5 minutes. Ran home to get the trailer and left the tractor running. Will see if it's still running when I get back.


Im guessing it wont be .


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1925215 said:


> Hope it is there when you get back.


A part of me was hoping it was gone this morning.


----------



## albhb3

Doughboy12;1925215 said:


> Hope it is there when you get back.


agreed ya never know


----------



## qualitycut

When the filters freeze or get water in there it will run for bit and shut off for a bit then won't. Kinda like the plow freezing


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

WTF. Can't even get the tractor on the trailer and I gotta do a regen.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1925223 said:


> When the filters freeze or get water in there it will run for bit and shut off for a bit then won't. Kinda like the plow freezing


Well, it's been running for 20 minutes, and now it's running full throttle to do this regen.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1925221 said:


> A part of me was hoping it was gone this morning.


Better communication and it could have been.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1925227 said:


> Better communication and it could have been.


I'll send a text next time.


----------



## unit28

Mike
mike mike mike

How bought them cowboys 

#44 ladies 
Thats me
Get yer cold cuts.........
WOOOOO


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gotta plow a firelane behind a school that hasn't been done yet. I'll use the tractor. If it doesn't die, it was operator error all along.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1925224 said:


> WTF. Can't even get the tractor on the trailer and I gotta do a regen.


Drive it straight to Olsen's, park it in front of the gate, and they can figure out how to make it work. No snow for the week so it gives them time.

I know the new cat skids had a upgrade kit for the colder climate that was back ordered when I got my leased skid. Maybe Kubota has something similar that there are not mentioning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1925232 said:


> Drive it straight to Olsen's, park it in front of the gate, and they can figure out how to make it work. No snow for the week so it gives them time.
> 
> I know the new cat skids had a upgrade kit for the colder climate that was back ordered when I got my leased skid. Maybe Kubota has something similar that there are not mentioning.


A part of me is complaining for the sake of complaining.

They did an upgrade when it was in the shop after I laid it on its side.

I don't know how long it's been since the last regen, plus if they cranked and cranked and cranked to get the thing started the other night, I'm sure that filled the filter as well.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Lwn, Based on all of your info you posted I am betting it DID run out of fuel and you DID get lucky it started without cracking the injectors. The way it started for you is exactly how a few of our machines sound if you're lucky enough to get them going again. Do your guys know not to let a Diesel run dry?


----------



## RussC

CB learned not to let a diesel run dry. We also learned how to prime the fuel system in a 6.4 Ford at 2am. I'm pretty sure I yelled at him for that haha


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1925245 said:


> Lwn, Based on all of your info you posted I am betting it DID run out of fuel and you DID get lucky it started without cracking the injectors. The way it started for you is exactly how a few of our machines sound if you're lucky enough to get them going again. Do your guys know not to let a Diesel run dry?


Not that we do it a lot, it used to happen fairly often with the Kubota mowers as those have a tank without a gauge, but we've never had issues with starting the Kubotas once they ran dry, or at least I haven't.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Regen is still running, tractor is still running at full throttle.

I'm gonna have a 1/2 tank of fuel into this regen pretty soon.

About 5 minutes ago had ALL kinds of "exhaust" coming out. Looked like I was blowing coolant. Hopped out quick, smelled the exhaust, nothing.

This tractor is gonna kill me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1925256 said:


> Your first post, Mr. WeatherTeam, will be wrong, as the far northern suburbs will not receive anywhere near 1-2".
> 
> Good try though.


Looking at the radar.....will Mr. Weather Team be right??? Hmmmmm.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1925257 said:


> Regen is still running, tractor is still running at full throttle.
> 
> I'm gonna have a 1/2 tank of fuel into this regen pretty soon.
> 
> About 5 minutes ago had ALL kinds of "exhaust" coming out. Looked like I was blowing coolant. Hopped out quick, smelled the exhaust, nothing.
> 
> This tractor is gonna kill me.


Regen is done. NOW I HAVE TO DO A PARKED REGEN?!?!?!?!?!?!?! Seriously????


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1925259 said:


> Looking at the radar.....will Mr. Weather Team be right??? Hmmmmm.....


And nws team were wrong......


----------



## SSS Inc.

RussC;1925253 said:


> CB learned not to let a diesel run dry. We also learned how to prime the fuel system in a 6.4 Ford at 2am. I'm pretty sure I yelled at him for that haha


Its not fun when its not an easy fix to get it going. We had a truck that somehow let the fuel backflow into the tank when it sat for a few days. The only way I could get it running is cracking the injectors. I must have done it 10 times before I could bypass the problem.



LwnmwrMan22;1925254 said:


> Not that we do it a lot, it used to happen fairly often with the Kubota mowers as those have a tank without a gauge, but we've never had issues with starting the Kubotas once they ran dry, or at least I haven't.


Smaller diesels are usually easier to get going without doing anything special. I know we have done it once or twice on our tractors and they don't start. I've had other machines puff and puff until the fuel finally gets through but I consider those lucky.


----------



## banonea

sunny and 23 degrees in the Dells, got my transfer case and on the way back.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1925257 said:


> Regen is still running, tractor is still running at full throttle.
> 
> I'm gonna have a 1/2 tank of fuel into this regen pretty soon.
> 
> About 5 minutes ago had ALL kinds of "exhaust" coming out. Looked like I was blowing coolant. Hopped out quick, smelled the exhaust, nothing.
> 
> This tractor is gonna kill me.


Does it normally get operated at full throttle or what? I would think not running it at higher rpms ect would cause more frequent regen


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1925272 said:


> Does it normally get operated at full throttle or what? I would think not running it at higher rpms ect would cause more frequent regen


My operator is told to run it at full throttle. However, in these colder temps I'm sure that doesn't help as much as summer work.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1925266 said:


> And nws team were wrong......


With the snow that's still falling right now, we will never get 1/2".

With the snow that was falling earlier in the green, if that were to stay, we will get enough to plow if that stuck around for 3-4 hours.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I just wanna know if SSS has learned his lesson yet about making fake accounts.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I drank too many Rockstars this morning to be doing parked regens.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1925277 said:


> With the snow that's still falling right now, we will never get 1/2".
> 
> With the snow that was falling earlier in the green, if that were to stay, we will get enough to plow if that stuck around for 3-4 hours.


.5 in pine city


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1925277 said:


> With the snow that's still falling right now, we will never get 1/2".
> 
> With the snow that was falling earlier in the green, if that were to stay, we will get enough to plow if that stuck around for 3-4 hours.


It slowed down 
50%

1/4 at best here but.....
The heaviest band is back in Mora 
attm

It could stop anytime

ATTENDANT SNOWFALL 
ACCUMULATIONS OF A DUSTING TO HALF INCH APPEAR POSSIBLE GENERALLY IN.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1925284 said:


> It slowed down
> 50%
> 
> 1/4 at best here but.....
> The heaviest band is back in Mora
> attm
> 
> It could stop anytime
> 
> GENERATE A BAND OF LIGHT SNOW AND/OR FLURRIES. ATTENDANT SNOWFALL
> ACCUMULATIONS OF A DUSTING TO HALF INCH APPEAR POSSIBLE GENERALLY IN


Starting to build around Blaine too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Parked regen is done, now it's telling me to do it again.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1925287 said:


> Starting to build around Blaine too.


Going around the metro
Then fills in Lakeville


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Not sure how this is saving the environment running the tractor at full throttle doing nothing for 20-30 minutes at a time rather than just letting me idle around plowing snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1925292 said:


> Going around the metro
> Then fills in Lakeville


There are greens / dark blues just west of me on the NWS radar.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

F'n regens gonna make me miss kick off.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1925278 said:


> I just wanna know if SSS has learned his lesson yet about making fake accounts.


Mr. Weather America is NOT me. I just pretend to be a moderator from time to time.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1925224 said:


> WTF. Can't even get the tractor on the trailer and I gotta do a regen.


God bless the EPA...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1925301 said:


> Mr. Weather America is NOT me. I just pretend to be a moderator from time to time.


Since WeatherTeam's first post is in the Minnesota weather thread, I think that's proof enough that we, Minnesota Snow posters, are indeed drawing weather related people to PlowSite, bringing potential advertisers to the website. Does it not??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1925304 said:


> God bless the EPA...


Read further...


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1925293 said:


> Not sure how this is saving the environment running the tractor at full throttle doing nothing for 20-30 minutes at a time rather than just letting me idle around plowing snow.


I wouldn't deal with it. I would bring it to the dealer


----------



## cbservicesllc

RussC;1925253 said:


> CB learned not to let a diesel run dry. We also learned how to prime the fuel system in a 6.4 Ford at 2am. I'm pretty sure I yelled at him for that haha


Yep... And I'll never trust the "___ Miles Left" gauge ever again...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1925310 said:


> I wouldn't deal with it. I would bring it to the dealer


If it doesn't clear out after this third regen, I will finish this firelane and the tractor will be at Olson's in the morning.

Unless this snow doesn't quit soon.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1925311 said:


> Yep... And I'll never trust the "___ Miles Left" gauge ever again...


:laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Finished. Says it needs it again.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1925293 said:


> Not sure how this is saving the environment running the tractor at full throttle doing nothing for 20-30 minutes at a time rather than just letting me idle around plowing snow.


Because it doesn't put out black exhaust of course!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1925259 said:


> Looking at the radar.....will Mr. Weather Team be right??? Hmmmmm.....


Looks like they must not be a sponsor... post deleted... I didn't even get to read it...


----------



## unit28

Hmmmmm......


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1925306 said:


> Read further...


Sorry... I should have put a  with my first post...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1925319 said:


> Finished. Says it needs it again.....


And that's what Tier IV is going to get us...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Friggin snowing like an SOB right now. WAY harder than we got the last two storms.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Finished the fire lane. Got the tractor doing the 3rd parked regen.

Here's the issue. If you leave the tractor, the tractor runs up to fu throttle, does the regen, then idles back down when done.

If you aren't in the tractor and it finishes, then it idles, filling the canister again. It should start to honk the horn, flash the lights, something.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Big flakes when they show on the cell phone picture.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1925301 said:


> Mr. Weather America is NOT me. I just pretend to be a moderator from time to time.


Maybe it's Novak....


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1925333 said:


> Friggin snowing like an SOB right now. WAY harder than we got the last two storms.


Maybe you jumped the gun on the weather guy?


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1925325 said:


> Looks like they must not be a sponsor... post deleted... I didn't even get to read it...


Ha!

Someone must have reported it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1925343 said:


> Maybe you jumped the gun on the weather guy?


The way it's looking right now, I absolutely did. This sucks.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1925334 said:


> Finished the fire lane. Got the tractor doing the 3rd parked regen.
> 
> Here's the issue. If you leave the tractor, the tractor runs up to fu throttle, does the regen, then idles back down when done.
> 
> If you aren't in the tractor and it finishes, then it idles, filling the canister again. It should start to honk the horn, flash the lights, something.


It shouldnt regen that much to start with, thats the issue


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1925334 said:


> Finished the fire lane. Got the tractor doing the 3rd parked regen.
> 
> Here's the issue. If you leave the tractor, the tractor runs up to fu throttle, does the regen, then idles back down when done.
> 
> If you aren't in the tractor and it finishes, then it idles, filling the canister again. It should start to honk the horn, flash the lights, something.


im sure they wouldn't mind if you straight piped it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dang NWS..."no snow all week". Whatever.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looking at radar, at what's falling, no wind.... I won't be surprised to have 2" by 6 tonight.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1925353 said:


> Looking at radar, at what's falling, no wind.... I won't be surprised to have 2" by 6 tonight.


Looks like it's growing over forest lake then breaking apart when it moves out of there


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;1925359 said:


> Looks like it's growing over forest lake then breaking apart when it moves out of there


Any snow falling in the west metro?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1925359 said:


> Looks like it's growing over forest lake then breaking apart when it moves out of there


Essentially. I'm at 1/2" now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Finished the 4th parked regen. Now it wants a regular regen.

I would just park it and haul it to the shop, but I need to figure out if this thing can be used since this snow keeps falling.

That 15 mile wide blue/green to the west is lining up to come right at me.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1925381 said:


> Any snow falling in the west metro?


Yeah light dusting I don't think it should be much more then that


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1925386 said:


> Finished the 4th parked regen. Now it wants a regular regen.
> 
> I would just park it and haul it to the shop, but I need to figure out if this thing can be used since this snow keeps falling.
> 
> That 15 mile wide blue/green to the west is lining up to come right at me.


So 4 in about 2 hrs? Just some quick Google and says every 18 -22 hrs from some people


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1925394 said:


> So 4 in about 2 hrs? Just some quick Google and says every 18 -22 hrs from some people


Regular regen, then 4 parked, then regular, now another parked regen.

I'm thinking whatever software upgrade they did, or whatever part they put in, ain't working.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Finished the 5th parked regen. Still tripping the regen process. Gonna have a talk with Olson's tomorrow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If it's too cold, then they should be providing some type of cover.

Put a higher thermostat in, they need to figure out how to make this thing work.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1925402 said:


> Finished the 5th parked regen. Still tripping the regen process. Gonna have a talk with Olson's tomorrow.


I would drive it on trailer if you ever can and leave it there, then maybe drive the trailer into the ditch


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1925410 said:


> I would drive it on trailer if you ever can and leave it there, then maybe drive the trailer into the ditch


It's on the trailer. It will stay on the trailer.

This snow best stop.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1925412 said:


> It's on the trailer. It will stay on the trailer.
> 
> This snow best stop.


How much u got now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1925414 said:


> How much u got now


That same 1/2" +/-. Looks like the snow is moving south now rather east/west as it was doing earlier.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like I'll haveta go do my sidewalks. 

"No snow for the week, they said".


----------



## 09Daxman

Light snow in afton right now. We will see how long this goes for.


----------



## CityGuy

Few flakes in Buffalo at training this morning.
So few I could count them.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1925402 said:


> Finished the 5th parked regen. Still tripping the regen process. Gonna have a talk with Olson's tomorrow.


I know whe the trucks at work do that it usually means it is dropping a cylinder. 
Not sure if that would apply to the tractor but we arre told to shut them off and they get towed to the dealer for reapir.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1925272 said:


> Does it normally get operated at full throttle or what? I would think not running it at higher rpms ect would cause more frequent regen


Nope. Lower rpm's are actually worse. Ideling is the worst on the trucks at work. Higher rpm's means higher exaust temps, so less carbon build up.


----------



## CityGuy

11 degrees out

It's a heat wave.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1925421 said:


> That same 1/2" +/-. Looks like the snow is moving south now rather east/west as it was doing earlier.


..................
At least its easy to shovel


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;125440 said:


> Nope. Lower rpm's are actually worse. Ideling is the worst on the trucks at work. Higher rpm's means higher exaust temps, so less carbon build up.


Re read my post, that's what I said


----------



## qualitycut

At cossetas and its snowing lightly


----------



## SnowGuy73

Flurries here.


----------



## unit28

My wife is trying to bet me on the ice bowl


She's taunting me.....
Help

:crying:


----------



## 09Daxman

Pretty decent packer/cowboy game on right now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

09Daxman;1925473 said:


> Pretty decent packer/cowboy game on right now.


Agreed.....


----------



## unit28

Best catch ever

Part deux.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1925485 said:


> Best catch ever
> 
> Part deux.....


Guess not...


----------



## unit28

Next..........

Returns faded


----------



## albhb3

Im in a good mood after the game... now on espn we get a week of nonstop call coverage


----------



## unit28

PREVIOUS TREND OF WARMER TEMPERATURES THROUGH FRIDAY. THEN WILL 
TREND MORE TOWARD LONG TERM GUIDANCE AFTER THAT FOR NOW. STILL 
REMAINS DRY UNTIL SUNDAY. 



Not,
Snow wed?


----------



## unit28

gfs took out most of the precip near the 20th


----------



## OC&D

I've got a dusting on my previously clean and dry sidewalks.


----------



## albhb3

OC&D;1925543 said:


> I've got a dusting on my previously clean and dry sidewalks.


son of a.....


----------



## CityGuy

Project put crib together done.

Lot's of swearing at it.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1925562 said:


> Project put crib together done.
> 
> Lot's of swearing at it.


They are not that bad!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1925571 said:


> They are not that bad!


This one has a drawer changing table attached.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1925575 said:


> This one has a drawer changing table attached.


Fancy!........


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1925575 said:


> This one has a drawer changing table attached.


That would make it worse.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hammer doesn't seem to think as warm as the others..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polaris - quality..... We having this sleepover?? I need to know what underwear to wash.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1925583 said:


> Polaris - quality..... We having this sleepover?? I need to know what underwear to wash.


Yikes!


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1925583 said:


> Polaris - quality..... We having this sleepover?? I need to know what underwear to wash.


Great we where going to have ribs for dinner but I lost my apetite.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1925587 said:


> Great we where going to have ribs for dinner but I lost my apetite.


Hey same here with cheesy potatoes.


----------



## NorthernProServ

I guess I should come clean......

Tree branch 1.....Tailgate 0


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1925588 said:


> Hey same here with cheesy potatoes.


I have no idea what else I get with mine


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1925589 said:


> I guess I should come clean......
> 
> Tree branch 1.....Tailgate 0


Oh oh........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm also trying to decide if I bring the footie PJs or the rear door PJs.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1925601 said:


> Oh oh........


So much for the back up senors and Camera.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1925605 said:


> So much for the back up senors and Camera.


Must a been a heck of a tree branch????


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1925603 said:


> I'm also trying to decide if I bring the footie PJs or the rear door PJs.


I would go with the banana hammock


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1925608 said:


> I would go with the banana hammock


Lil' Smokie Sling would suffice.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1925583 said:


> Polaris - quality..... We having this sleepover?? I need to know what underwear to wash.


No idea, he never got back to me today


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1925607 said:


> Must a been a heck of a tree branch????


3" diameter or so....yet the plastic top did not crack.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1925579 said:


> Fancy!........


I just say yes dear.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1925587 said:


> Great we where going to have ribs for dinner but I lost my apetite.


Good thing I finished my clam chowder


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1925615 said:


> 3" diameter or so....yet the plastic top did not crack.


The camera and sensors don't work because of that???


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1925622 said:


> The camera and sensors don't work because of that???


No im guessing he means so much as in they didn't prevent it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1925625 said:


> No im guessing he means so much as in they didn't prevent it.


Ahhhhh...yeah, okay, I can see that.

Too bad NorthPro couldn't.... Bah dum dum....


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1925625 said:


> No im guessing he means so much as in they didn't prevent it.


haha, yep!


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1925616 said:


> I just say yes dear.


That's too bad!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;1925575 said:


> This one has a drawer changing table attached.


Had one of those never again. Damn wife had to have it. Barely used it. Pain to put together


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1925628 said:


> Ahhhhh...yeah, okay, I can see that.
> 
> Too bad NorthPro couldn't.... Bah dum dum....


ha! First time I have never damaged my truck plowing, of course it has to be on a brand new one!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1925582 said:


> Hammer doesn't seem to think as warm as the others..


Not what he had shown earlier. But he was like that on 5. Always showed colder and more snow than anyone else. He was right one in ten times or so it seemed


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;1925634 said:


> ha! First time I have never damaged my truck plowing, of course it has to be on a brand new one!!


Helps break it in and gives it character. Dented my new one as well. Not plowing but snow related


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1925634 said:


> ha! First time I have never damaged my truck plowing, of course it has to be on a brand new one!!


It gets easier....trust me.


----------



## OC&D

NorthernProServ;1925615 said:


> 3" diameter or so....yet the plastic top did not crack.


Well that sucks!


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1925644 said:


> It gets easier....trust me.


^Voice of experience!


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1925644 said:


> It gets easier....trust me.


wise grasshoppa


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1925644 said:


> It gets easier....trust me.


At least it's still right side up


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1925615 said:


> 3" diameter or so....yet the plastic top did not crack.


Ouch... That sucks!!!


----------



## Green Grass

NorthernProServ;1925652 said:


> At least it's still right side up


Ouch!!.......


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1925632 said:


> That's too bad!


Just sign the checks.


----------



## albhb3

NorthernProServ;1925652 said:


> At least it's still right side up


I was gonna be nice and say nothingpayup

good ole payton manning sucking it up again come playoff time


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1925637 said:


> Not what he had shown earlier. But he was like that on 5. Always showed colder and more snow than anyone else. He was right one in ten times or so it seemed


Ian didn't show as wam as last night either now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1925685 said:


> Just sign the checks.


Haha...........

I know the feeling!


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1925583 said:


> Polaris - quality..... We having this sleepover?? I need to know what underwear to wash.


As far as I know


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1925614 said:


> No idea, he never got back to me today


You didn't respond to me mr


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1925712 said:


> You didn't respond to me mr


I sent you one today at 1034 nothing back


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1925722 said:


> I sent you one today at 1034 nothing back


I responded


----------



## unit28

There goes nothin. ......,


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1925262 said:


> Regen is done. NOW I HAVE TO DO A PARKED REGEN?!?!?!?!?!?!?! Seriously????


Think it is time to return that P.O.S.


----------



## SnowGuy73

20% chance for Sunday now.


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;1925829 said:


> Think it is time to return that P.O.S.


This......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1925829 said:


> Think it is time to return that P.O.S.


Or put a few bullets in it. I probably would have unhooked the trailer by a lake or big ditch already


----------



## banonea

NorthernProServ;1925605 said:


> So much for the back up senors and Camera.


Sucks don't it.......


----------



## banonea

NorthernProServ;1925615 said:


> 3" diameter or so....yet the plastic top did not crack.


get on car-parts.com. found one for my 2011 f350 with the step for $900.00. It is close to $4000.00 from what the dealer told me new.


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;1925862 said:


> get on car-parts.com. found one for my 2011 f350 with the step for $900.00. It is close to $4000.00 from what the dealer told me new.


$4000 holy cafe!!!!!


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;1925867 said:


> $4000 holy cafe!!!!!


That is what i was told......


----------



## OC&D

Why do I keep punishing myself watching the Wild?


----------



## MM&L

SnowGuy73;1925835 said:


> 20% chance for Sunday now.


I think you need a hobby


----------



## albhb3

OC&D;1925873 said:


> Why do I keep punishing myself watching the Wild?


they loose again did they fire yow yet


----------



## skorum03

OC&D;1925873 said:


> Why do I keep punishing myself watching the Wild?


How much longer does Yeo have his job?


----------



## skorum03

albhb3;1925911 said:


> they loose again did they fire yow yet


Down 4-0 heading in to third, and no not yet


----------



## Greenery

Somebody had a bad day.


----------



## OC&D

skorum03;1925916 said:


> How much longer does Yeo have his job?


I bet they stick it out with him for the season-as much as it pains me to say it. Same with our goaltending.


----------



## OC&D

Greenery;1925924 said:


> Somebody had a bad day.


That left a mark! Damn.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1925925 said:


> I bet they stick it out with him for the season-as much as it pains me to say it. Same with our goaltending.


Yeo was on AM1500 saying they are actively looking to trade for a goalie.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Not sure who's snowmobile that is....I don't own one.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Off road warriors is my new favorite show in case you guys were wondering.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1925867 said:


> $4000 holy cafe!!!!!


I think I've heard somewhere around that figure too... with tailgate step and camera


----------



## skorum03

OC&D;1925925 said:


> I bet they stick it out with him for the season-as much as it pains me to say it. Same with our goaltending.


Youre probably right. Doesn't make that much sense to have an interim coach anyways.THeir craft pick better be a goalie. And then the second round pick should be a goalie too


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1925933 said:


> Yeo was on AM1500 saying they are actively looking to trade for a goalie.


They should include Koivu in the trade, maybe Coyle too


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1925933 said:


> Yeo was on AM1500 saying they are actively looking to trade for a goalie.


We'll see, 'cause that's not the only thing lacking with this team.


----------



## OC&D

Well, I think it's safe to turn the game off and watch Deadwood instead.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I haven't watched a game all year. I'm cool like that.


Yeo said it's almost impossible to make a trade during the season, FWIW.


----------



## NorthernProServ

albhb3;1925693 said:


> I was gonna be nice and say nothingpayup
> 
> good ole payton manning sucking it up again come playoff time


'

Just a little harmless ball busting  I know we all have a cafe ups!



banonea;1925859 said:


> Sucks don't it.......


Sure does!



banonea;1925862 said:


> get on car-parts.com. found one for my 2011 f350 with the step for $900.00. It is close to $4000.00 from what the dealer told me new.


Will Do. I found the part number for the tailgate, looks like $317.00 from auto nation, would need paint though. Camera can be transferred. Thankfully I don't have the step, look like 900-1k just for the step! Holy F!



Greenery;1925924 said:


> Somebody had a bad day.


Truck looks good compared to that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

What happened with the sled?? Almost looks like it burned up??


----------



## banonea

NorthernProServ;1925972 said:


> '
> 
> Just a little harmless ball busting  I know we all have a cafe ups!
> 
> Sure does!
> 
> Will Do. I found the part number for the tailgate, looks like $317.00 from auto nation, would need paint though. Camera can be transferred. Thankfully I don't have the step, look like 900-1k just for the step! Holy F!
> 
> Truck looks good compared to that.


If you look, you might find one the same color for a few dollars more


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Still wanna know what happened to the sled.


----------



## Bill1090

Greenery;1925924 said:


> Somebody had a bad day.


Ouch what happened there?


----------



## Bill1090

NWS is saying 50-60% probability of above normal temps Jan 18-24.


----------



## Bill1090

And really no snowfall in sight.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1925974 said:


> What happened with the sled?? Almost looks like it burned up??


I would think the snow may have melted if that happened


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;1925994 said:


> I would think the snow may have melted if that happened


I would think the poster would say what happened.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1926022 said:


> I would think the poster would say what happened.


I agree. Where did greenery go?


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1926022 said:


> I would think the poster would say what happened.


Sorry, I have to go outside to get cell reception (1 bar) and no WiFi here.

I just came upon the sled so I don't really know what happened,It was severe whatever it was. I suspect a head on with another snowmobile or he did a endo into a big hole or creek. The whole over structure is completely snapped off amongst other severe damage.

When I first saw it I actually turned around to look for a body laying somewhere but it appears like it had already been dealt with.

There was a tow strap hooked to it so I'm guessing it was drug a short distance to where it sits. I couldn't find any other debris laying around either.


----------



## SnowGuy73

0° breezy clouds.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nws took out the snow for Sunday now..


----------



## CityGuy

Nothing like a 4 am wake up call for a structure fire. Just to get there and sent home.


----------



## SnowGuy73

4 is the only one showing Sunday snow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1926078 said:


> Nothing like a 4 am wake up call for a structure fire. Just to get there and sent home.


Been there....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Another day like yesterday??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1926089 said:


> 4 is the only one showing Sunday snow.


I'm showing Tuesday night snow.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1926078 said:


> Nothing like a 4 am wake up call for a structure fire. Just to get there and sent home.


That's what happens when you are the third department in at a trailer house.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1926093 said:


> Another day like yesterday??


Looks like a doozie of a storm.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1926094 said:


> I'm showing Tuesday night snow.


Yep I'm at 30%


----------



## Bill1090

I'm at no snow, but 35* Friday and 36* Saturday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1926096 said:


> Looks like a doozie of a storm.


It is when you're planning a sleepover on Mille Lacs.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1926116 said:


> It is when you're planning a sleepover on Mille Lacs.


I really can't see it amounting to much. But.....this is why I never leave town in the winter.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1926090 said:


> Been there....


I hate that. atleast 8 departments for a double wide trailer fire. 
Protect exposures and let it go. Their going to tow it out anyway.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1926095 said:


> That's what happens when you are the third department in at a trailer house.


We were like 6th or 7 due


----------



## CityGuy

Waiting to get loaded to go scrape hard pack.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1926125 said:


> Waiting to get loaded to go scrape hard pack.


Pretty cold for that I would think


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1926120 said:


> I really can't see it amounting to much. But.....this is why I never leave town in the winter.


^^^this, the wife hates it, but that is why we spend 10 days in sturgis for the rally


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;1926125 said:


> Waiting to get loaded to go scrape hard pack.


Got one today and one on Thursdays. Hoping it warms up a little today and Thursday both


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just got a call from a chiropractic office wondering why we didn't plow the 5-6" of snow we got last week.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1926141 said:


> Just got a call from a chiropractic office wondering why we didn't plow the 5-6" of snow we got last week.


Well why didn't you?? Better question why are they just calling now


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1926128 said:


> Pretty cold for that I would think


More just to scrape but spread a little at intersections. PD complaining.


----------



## Camden

Anyone on here live on the MN-IA border? Preferably south of Albert Lea. I just need some snow totals/weather info for the past week.


----------



## banonea

Camden;1926146 said:


> Anyone on here live on the MN-IA border? Preferably south of Albert Lea. I just need some snow totals/weather info for the past week.


I am in Rochester. Do you need specific location information


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1926143 said:


> Well why didn't you?? Better question why are they just calling now


They are calling now because we are planning on heading out this morning to go fishing.

Just like I'm sure I'll have my apartments call to be plowed curb to curb tomorrow, instead of calling last Friday to be plowed today.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1926148 said:


> They are calling now because we are planning on heading out this morning to go fishing.
> 
> Just like I'm sure I'll have my apartments call to be plowed curb to curb tomorrow, instead of calling last Friday to be plowed today.


So you never plowed it??


----------



## Camden

I've got a contractor telling me that he needs to bring in a wheel loader to a site because he has 6-8' of snow due to drifting. That can be possible I guess but with the small of amount of snow we've received so far this season I don't see how it can pile up like that. 

So I'm basically looking for some confirmation that the conditions down there have been bad enough to merit that sort of machinery deployment.


----------



## banonea

Camden;1926155 said:


> I've got a contractor telling me that he needs to bring in a wheel loader to a site because he has 6-8' of snow due to drifting. That can be possible I guess but with the small of amount of snow we've received so far this season I don't see how it can pile up like that.
> 
> So I'm basically looking for some confirmation that the conditions down there have been bad enough to merit that sort of machinery deployment.


I've got family that lives down that direction, and I know when I talk with them the other day they said they were dealing with some spots with dress up for over 12 feet due to blowing. I guess depending upon where that location is at and how much cover it has its not completely out of the range reality.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1926152 said:


> So you never plowed it??


It's a 3" trigger (yes, at a chiropractic office) and we got 2".

Sure, the snow was 6" deep in the handicapped space, but the entire lot was black.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1926155 said:


> I've got a contractor telling me that he needs to bring in a wheel loader to a site because he has 6-8' of snow due to drifting. That can be possible I guess but with the small of amount of snow we've received so far this season I don't see how it can pile up like that.
> 
> So I'm basically looking for some confirmation that the conditions down there have been bad enough to merit that sort of machinery deployment.


Jimlawn was saying they had big drifts. I see bano was too.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1926155 said:


> I've got a contractor telling me that he needs to bring in a wheel loader to a site because he has 6-8' of snow due to drifting. That can be possible I guess but with the small of amount of snow we've received so far this season I don't see how it can pile up like that.
> 
> So I'm basically looking for some confirmation that the conditions down there have been bad enough to merit that sort of machinery deployment.


I would say hes being honest. I seen some in hastings that were massive


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1926159 said:


> Jimlawn was saying they had big drifts. I see bano was too.


Yes I had a few select 4' deep by 3' wide drifts. Last year though at one of his towers I went through more than that. Just took an extra couple minutes ramming it with the BOSS v and dodge


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;1926155 said:


> I've got a contractor telling me that he needs to bring in a wheel loader to a site because he has 6-8' of snow due to drifting. That can be possible I guess but with the small of amount of snow we've received so far this season I don't see how it can pile up like that.
> 
> So I'm basically looking for some confirmation that the conditions down there have been bad enough to merit that sort of machinery deployment.


Its possible depending on the terrain. Have him send you some pics to prove it. Like REO work


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1926158 said:


> It's a 3" trigger (yes, at a chiropractic office) and we got 2".
> 
> Sure, the snow was 6" deep in the handicapped space, but the entire lot was black.


Wow. 3" was the norm back in the 60's according to my dad. Not so much anymore.


----------



## Camden

Alright, I went ahead and green-lighted it. 

I've been skeptical of these people telling me that they need heavy equipment when one of them billed me for use of a 621 Case loader and a 14' pusher. I said "what are you doing using a pusher on a road?" and they backtracked and said it was just the bucket. Their invoice had an extra charge for using the pusher. I'll tell ya, if everyone was honest all of the time that would make life easier.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1926171 said:


> Alright, I went ahead and green-lighted it.
> 
> I've been skeptical of these people telling me that they need heavy equipment when one of them billed me for use of a 621 Case loader and a 14' pusher. I said "what are you doing using a pusher on a road?" and they backtracked and said it was just the bucket. Their invoice had an extra charge for using the pusher. I'll tell ya, if everyone was honest all of the time that would make life easier.


Thats for sure. Kinda sad how you give them some work and then they pull that.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1926148 said:


> They are calling now because we are planning on heading out this morning to go fishing.
> 
> Just like I'm sure I'll have my apartments call to be plowed curb to curb tomorrow, instead of calling last Friday to be plowed today.


Better go get it done then


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1926095 said:


> That's what happens when you are the third department in at a trailer house.


Mutual aid at a trailer?...


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1926121 said:


> I hate that. atleast 8 departments for a double wide trailer fire.
> Protect exposures and let it go. Their going to tow it out anyway.


Oh, double wide!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dropped tractor off. Dealer admitted there are multiple issues with the B series.

They are going to get it in the shop today, and call Kubota and ask for a repurchase.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1926168 said:


> Wow. 3" was the norm back in the 60's according to my dad. Not so much anymore.


Everyone seems to be trending towards lower triggers and zero tolerance which is one of the reasons I got out of it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1926209 said:


> Everyone seems to be trending towards lower triggers and zero tolerance which is one of the reasons I got out of it.


I want lower triggers and zero tolerance. More work, easier to keep good guys yearly.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1926202 said:


> Dropped tractor off. Dealer admitted there are multiple issues with the B series.
> 
> They are going to get it in the shop today, and call Kubota and ask for a repurchase.


That is nice of them....pulling for you.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1926216 said:


> That is nice of them....pulling for you.


Considering I'm over $250k out of their dealership over the last 10-12 years, just in equipment, let alone service and parts, I would hope so.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1926227 said:


> Considering I'm over $250k out of their dealership over the last 10-12 years, just in equipment, let alone service and parts, I would hope so.


How many tractors do you have.  Or do they sell mowers and stuff too?


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1926202 said:


> Dropped tractor off. Dealer admitted there are multiple issues with the B series.
> 
> They are going to get it in the shop today, and call Kubota and ask for a repurchase.


At least they admit there are issues.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1926227 said:


> Considering I'm over $250k out of their dealership over the last 10-12 years, just in equipment, let alone service and parts, I would hope so.


Holy crap!


----------



## djagusch

SSS Inc.;1926246 said:


> How many tractors do you have.  Or do they sell mowers and stuff too?


You see how quick he flips trucks. Think it's any different with tractors and mowers? Over a 10 to 12 yr span it doesn't take more than a tractor every 3 to 4 yrs and a mower yearly to get up that high.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1926246 said:


> How many tractors do you have.  Or do they sell mowers and stuff too?


3 tractors, 2 tri-deck mowers, 2 trailers, 10 mowers, countless handheld, couple of 4 wheelers. Don't currently own all of it, but over the years, that's off the top of my head.

Edit..... Add RTV w/Boss plow.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnMwr, you have some Ferris's right? What engine do you have in them? Do you like the Ferris?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1926256 said:


> 3 tractors, 2 tri-deck mowers, 2 trailers, 10 mowers, countless handheld, couple of 4 wheelers. Don't currently own all of it, but over the years, that's off the top of my head.
> 
> Edit..... Add RTV w/Boss plow.


Now I can see it. I wasn't sure what else you were buying from that dealer. One stop shopping.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1926183 said:


> Mutual aid at a trailer?...


Tailer home. Guess it was to cold for them.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1926259 said:


> LwnMwr, you have some Ferris's right? What engine do you have in them? Do you like the Ferris?


I have a 3100 with the 36 HP Big Block. I like the mower, I would NEVER buy the Big Block again. EXTREMELY thirsty.

As far as the ride, it can't be beat with the high back seat and 4 wheel IS.

QofC is comparable to my Exmark ultracut.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1926263 said:


> Now I can see it. I wasn't sure what else you were buying from that dealer. One stop shopping.


I'm an extremely loyal guy. Seldom price shop if I'm treated fair on the service end. Had to leave Kubota mowers last year though.... Just couldn't run $16,000 mowers anymore.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1926168 said:


> Wow. 3" was the norm back in the 60's according to my dad. Not so much anymore.


That's just crazy... Every year I drop more 3" resi's... just hard to track...



qualitycut;1926175 said:


> Thats for sure. Kinda sad how you give them some work and then they pull that.


Exactly... Talk about biting the hand that feeds you...



SnowGuy73;1926183 said:


> Mutual aid at a trailer?...


At least I wasn't the only one wondering...



LwnmwrMan22;1926202 said:


> Dropped tractor off. Dealer admitted there are multiple issues with the B series.
> 
> They are going to get it in the shop today, and call Kubota and ask for a repurchase.


Awesome! Hopefully you hear good news!



LwnmwrMan22;1926213 said:


> I want lower triggers and zero tolerance. More work, easier to keep good guys yearly.


Bingo!



LwnmwrMan22;1926267 said:


> I'm an extremely loyal guy. Seldom price shop if I'm treated fair on the service end. Had to leave Kubota mowers last year though.... Just couldn't run $16,000 mowers anymore.


I just started my relationship with my dealer a couple years ago and I can see it going the same way... A couple times my guys were out of the way and they actually came and swapped mowers on a warranty issue.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1926122 said:


> We were like 6th or 7 due


Holy cafe why would you need that!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1926259 said:


> LwnMwr, you have some Ferris's right? What engine do you have in them? Do you like the Ferris?


I know NorthPro runs a couple 2100. Maybe he'll chime in later once he gets done looking for a matching tailgate.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1926355 said:


> I know NorthPro runs a couple 2100. Maybe he'll chime in later once he gets done looking for a matching tailgate.


Richard...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1926357 said:


> Richard...


What goes around comes around..........


----------



## NorthernProServ

Bill1090;1926259 said:


> LwnMwr, you have some Ferris's right? What engine do you have in them? Do you like the Ferris?





LwnmwrMan22;1926355 said:


> I know NorthPro runs a couple 2100. Maybe he'll chime in later once he gets done looking for a matching tailgate.


I suppose I had that coming 

Back to the subject at matter ....:laughing:

Yes, I have a few 2100's with the 26hp Kawasaki. Nice clean cut and the ride is great. Plenty of power even with a 48" JRCO rake on and the triple bagger fast vac that runs the blower off one of the pulleys . I don't think you would find another better riding machine. Only problem to date is a popped ball joint on the suspension.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1926213 said:


> I want lower triggers and zero tolerance. More work, easier to keep good guys yearly.


Yep, for you that's good, for me not so much since it was not my main thing and I had no employees the last 8 years.


----------



## BossPlow614

OC&D;1926209 said:


> Everyone seems to be trending towards lower triggers and zero tolerance which is one of the reasons I got out of it.


As long as it's per visit or hourly & salt isn't included in a contract price, I have no issues with that.


----------



## Bill1090

Thank you guys. Went and had a look at some today. Defiantly considering getting either a 700 or 2100.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have a combination of (6) total 3650 and 2450. I don't have an exact number of each model.

I'll sell them here for $900 total, for all 6. All 6 work, they just need minor work.

One 2450, the muffler has come loose. Another 2450 needs the spring that goes to the handle that trips the belt for the paddles. A couple of them need the carbs cleaned.

I have at least 1 cutting edge, if not two that I'll send with. Yes, I can go through them myself, and sell them for more down the road, but I just want them gone. $150 / each. Throw $120 into all 6, you're into them for $170 each, no tax. Use them this year, give them away as gifts, sell them next fall for $250-300, whatever, I just want them out of my shed. 

You guys with guys that need hours, here you go. A day and you'd have them all like new. No cracks in the plastics. They are all solid blowers.

I just went to new 721s this year and don't have room to keep holding onto everything. I keep telling myself I'm going to go through these, but I just don't care enough and want them gone.

I'm firm on the $900 number. If no one here wants them, I'll put them on CL for $1200 and take $1,000. If they don't sell then, I'll just push them to the back of the shed, then not get around to selling them next fall and put this same post up the middle of Jan of next year.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1926402 said:


> Thank you guys. Went and had a look at some today. Defiantly considering getting either a 700 or 2100.


I'm about ready to buy a 2100. Guys on here know I've been thinking about it for a while. Still keep my 2 vantages for now as well


----------



## ryde307

OC&D;1926209 said:


> Everyone seems to be trending towards lower triggers and zero tolerance which is one of the reasons I got out of it.


We only have 3 accounts with over 1.5" triggers. For us it was the opposite. We want everything to zero tolerance. More work= more money. People get to work more making them better and more efficient, it is easier to spend money on equipment you know will get used and get more hours, there is no wondering well we have almost the trigger but maybe not what should I do?
It's not for everyone but I would preffer everything to be zero tolerance or very low triggers.



BossPlow614;1926400 said:


> As long as it's per visit or hourly & salt isn't included in a contract price, I have no issues with that.


Seasonal is fine if priced right. We try not to include salt though.


----------



## ryde307

Is anyone going to the green expo this week?


----------



## tacovic

Does anyone know where to find data on individual snowfall totals for 2014/15? Tried searching on NWS but could not figure it out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1926414 said:


> Is anyone going to the green expo this week?


I and djagusch will be down Friday for recertification.


----------



## Drakeslayer

ryde307;1926414 said:


> Is anyone going to the green expo this week?


Thursday. Trade show only though


----------



## jimslawnsnow

ryde307;1926414 said:


> Is anyone going to the green expo this week?


Absolutely............................


----------



## Camden

ryde307;1926412 said:


> We only have 3 accounts with over 1.5" triggers. For us it was the opposite. We want everything to zero tolerance. More work= more money. People get to work more making them better and more efficient, it is easier to spend money on equipment you know will get used and get more hours, there is no wondering well we have almost the trigger but maybe not what should I do?
> It's not for everyone but I would preffer everything to be zero tolerance or very low triggers.


x2

I wouldn't mind if someone paid me to catch the flakes as they fall. The best zero tolerance account that I've got is US Bank. They don't want any accumulation ever. In fact they pay me more to do sidewalks than they do to plow.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1926334 said:


> Holy cafe why would you need that!


Don't know. City south of us.


----------



## Bill1090

ryde307;1926414 said:


> Is anyone going to the green expo this week?


Where is it?


----------



## CityGuy

Not looking good for snow this week.
Temps possibly in the 30s by the weekend.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1926429 said:


> Where is it?


Minneapolis convention center


----------



## CityGuy

I hope we get dumped on in February and March with nothing in April or May.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;1926437 said:


> Not looking good for snow this week.
> Temps possibly in the 30s by the weekend.


This is old news


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;1926440 said:


> I hope we get dumped on in February and March with nothing in April or May.


4 each month is fine


----------



## CityGuy

What is this green expo? Lawn mowers and what not or is it a public lawn and landscape type thing?


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1926442 said:


> 4 each month is fine


Just not May. I can handle April.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;1926443 said:


> What is this green expo? Lawn mowers and what not or is it a public lawn and landscape type thing?


All sorts of that stuff. Snow equipment as well.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;1926444 said:


> Just not May. I can handle April.


I was saying February and march. Need a good April to convert stuff to spring mode


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1926446 said:


> All sorts of that stuff. Snow equipment as well.


Is it geared towards the public or more towards contractors?


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1926447 said:


> I was saying February and march. Need a good April to convert stuff to spring mode


I suppose you'd like to be in the fields by the first of May if possible.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;1926448 said:


> Is it geared towards the public or more towards contractors?


 Contractors. You also pay admission as well


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1926451 said:


> Contractors. You also pay admission as well


I see......


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;1926439 said:


> Minneapolis convention center


Hmm. Interesting.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Gas prices are on the raise.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;1926450 said:


> I suppose you'd like to be in the fields by the first of May if possible.


Idealy April 20th for corn as long as ground temps are warm enough. That year it was 80 in March we planted corn on April 8 or 9. Had to replant some in may. It was almost as good. The early planted stuff had a heavy rain and then it was too hot in the summer when it pollinated. When it pollenates it needs to get below 70 at night other wise its sterile and won't produce kernels all the way. Same when its too dry


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1926456 said:


> Gas prices are on the raise.


That stinks. Nice filling in at 45 a time


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1926456 said:


> Gas prices are on the raise.


Don't say like that.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1926458 said:


> That stinks. Nice filling in at 45 a time


I like filling for under 50 if on empty. Sucks dropping 80-90 on a tank.


----------



## djagusch

CityGuy;1926452 said:


> I see......


Some cities send guys also.


----------



## CityGuy

djagusch;1926461 said:


> Some cities send guys also.


That would be more parks department related for us.
We get St. Cloud for winter equipment expo.


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;1926462 said:


> That would be more parks department related for us.
> We get St. Cloud for winter equipment expo.


As of January 1 parks is a separate division of the city.
They are not considered public works anymore.


----------



## CityGuy

Hey Green any day care out that way that are reasonable?


----------



## BossPlow614

ryde307;1926414 said:


> Is anyone going to the green expo this week?


I will be there. Haven't decided what day yet. When are you going?


----------



## BossPlow614

CityGuy;1926440 said:


> I hope we get dumped on in February and March with nothing in April or May.


Thumbs Up. Let's hope that happens.


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1926456 said:


> Gas prices are on the raise.


Figured that would happen. I filled up my 8.1 for $40 today. $1.67/gal. That's the first time I've put fuel in it since probably November when it got driven just about every day.


----------



## mn-bob

[/QUOTE]

Hey this looks kinda like you tried the chevy vs ford frame test . Hmmmmm.?






Just kidding that sucks .


----------



## tacovic

tacovic;1926417 said:


> Does anyone know where to find data on individual snowfall totals for 2014/15? Tried searching on NWS but could not figure it out.


Looking to cross reference my records for this season. It got a little hectic there in Nov.


----------



## Doughboy12

tacovic;1926483 said:


> Looking to cross reference my records for this season. It got a little hectic there in Nov.


Something doesn't add up but try to play with this


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1926466 said:


> Hey Green any day care out that way that are reasonable?


Not for licensed daycare.


----------



## tacovic

tacovic;1926483 said:


> Looking to cross reference my records for this season. It got a little hectic there in Nov.


http://www.dnr.state.mn.us/climate/historical/lcd.html?loc=msp

Found this. For anyone interested


----------



## albhb3

well the wife had to go to the er last night ended up having being admitted for infected kidneys hopefully will be out Tuesday afternoon... looks like a lot of running back and forth tonight


----------



## MNPLOWCO

tacovic;1926483 said:


> Looking to cross reference my records for this season. It got a little hectic there in Nov.


Use the Observed Weather tab. Click on your city. And pick your date.
A little clumsy, but it would be your most "legal" way due to it being the
Nation Weather Service

http://www.weather.gov/climate/index.php?wfo=mpx

click daily climate. then city, then archived and select date


----------



## unit28

albhb3;1926524 said:


> well the wife had to go to the er last night ended up having being admitted for infected kidneys hopefully will be out Tuesday afternoon... looks like a lot of running back and forth tonight


Hope to hear good news soon


----------



## MNPLOWCO

albhb3;1926524 said:


> well the wife had to go to the er last night ended up having being admitted for infected kidneys hopefully will be out Tuesday afternoon... looks like a lot of running back and forth tonight


What a drag...and you with a newborn....ouch


----------



## unit28

Found Mr weather team in Florida

Pretty good guesser for a siuthern..er


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Any of you guys been to Virigina Beach area? Sounds like we're going there in midJune.


----------



## mn-bob

LwnmwrMan22;1926546 said:


> Any of you guys been to Virigina Beach area? Sounds like we're going there in midJune.


Yes Been there as a kid My Aunt lived in Norfolk Very Nice area enjoy maybe take a tour towards Blue field coal mining area .


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;1926524 said:


> well the wife had to go to the er last night ended up having being admitted for infected kidneys hopefully will be out Tuesday afternoon... looks like a lot of running back and forth tonight


Hope things turn out better.


----------



## Bill1090

albhb3;1926524 said:


> well the wife had to go to the er last night ended up having being admitted for infected kidneys hopefully will be out Tuesday afternoon... looks like a lot of running back and forth tonight


That sucks. Hope she's better soon.


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;1926414 said:


> Is anyone going to the green expo this week?


I was wondering this too... I'm going all 3 days... probably spend a most of that talking to people I know at the trade show...


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1926447 said:


> I was saying February and march. Need a good April to convert stuff to spring mode


This......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

albhb3;1926524 said:


> well the wife had to go to the er last night ended up having being admitted for infected kidneys hopefully will be out Tuesday afternoon... looks like a lot of running back and forth tonight


That stinks. As at the er myself with my wife. Asthma attack and had a weird pain on her head that tuned out to be a sinus infection. Wishing all is well


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1926464 said:


> As of January 1 parks is a separate division of the city.
> They are not considered public works anymore.


Who pissed who off?


----------



## cbservicesllc

albhb3;1926524 said:


> well the wife had to go to the er last night ended up having being admitted for infected kidneys hopefully will be out Tuesday afternoon... looks like a lot of running back and forth tonight


That's no good... Hope for the best!


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1926612 said:


> I was wondering this too... I'm going all 3 days... probably spend a most of that talking to people I know at the trade show...


Geez, there that much to do there?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1926617 said:


> Who pissed who off?


There are a lot of cities going that way. Has to do with grants, transparency, budgeting.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1926623 said:


> There are a lot of cities going that way. Has to do with grants, transparency, budgeting.


Yup, more money


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1926621 said:


> Geez, there that much to do there?


Depends on what your angle is... I go to some of the seminars, ogle at cafe I can't afford, give the DOT guys cafe, and talk to people I know...


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;1926621 said:


> Geez, there that much to do there?


If you go to the class portion you can spend 3 days there with classes. Most likely I will be there 3 days also. I need to pay for the 1 day class for recertification friday, the 3 day pass isn't much more.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1926629 said:


> Yup, more money


Whatever extremist!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1926623 said:


> There are a lot of cities going that way. Has to do with grants, transparency, budgeting.


I know, I know... ours has been like that forever... Just had to give him cafe...


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;1926640 said:


> If you go to the class portion you can spend 3 days there with classes. Most likely I will be there 3 days also. I need to pay for the 1 day class for recertification friday, the 3 day pass isn't much more.


Pretty much... like $130 1 day vs $150 3 day with your mnla membership


----------



## djagusch

cbservicesllc;1926645 said:


> Pretty much... like $130 1 day vs $150 3 day with your mnla membership


I figure with food, gas, parking, and fees it's $300 to $350 for 3 days. Which for the information you get out of the classes it's worth it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

djagusch;1926640 said:


> If you go to the class portion you can spend 3 days there with classes. Most likely I will be there 3 days also. I need to pay for the 1 day class for recertification friday, the 3 day pass isn't much more.


I've always wanted to do 3 days and seminars, but always worried about snow, then schedule other things in as time gets closer, leaving a day open to go


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1926660 said:


> I figure with food, gas, parking, and fees it's $300 to $350 for 3 days. Which for the information you get out of the classes it's worth it.


Not when you're like me and already know it all.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1926662 said:


> Not when you're like me and already know it all.


I know you could become a speaker for a class. It would be a new class about bumper replacement, body shop negotiations, how to have the banker cover checks without money, net 120 terms, flipping tractors, and how to go out to eat everyday.

Miss anything?


----------



## Camden

djagusch;1926667 said:


> I know you could become a speaker for a class. It would be a new class about bumper replacement, body shop negotiations, how to have the banker cover checks without money, net 120 terms, flipping tractors, and how to go out to eat everyday.
> 
> Miss anything?


How to average 100 posts/day on an internet forum and somehow still get your work done.


----------



## SSS Inc.

djagusch;1926667 said:


> I know you could become a speaker for a class. It would be a new class about bumper replacement, body shop negotiations, how to have the banker cover checks without money, net 120 terms, flipping tractors, and how to go out to eat everyday.
> 
> Miss anything?


It would never work, he talks too softly. I know because I heard him on the radio last winter.


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;1926660 said:


> I figure with food, gas, parking, and fees it's $300 to $350 for 3 days. Which for the information you get out of the classes it's worth it.


Very true...


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;1926667 said:


> I know you could become a speaker for a class. It would be a new class about bumper replacement, body shop negotiations, how to have the banker cover checks without money, net 120 terms, flipping tractors, and how to go out to eat everyday.
> 
> Miss anything?


:laughing: Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1926667 said:


> I know you could become a speaker for a class. It would be a new class about bumper replacement, body shop negotiations, how to have the banker cover checks without money, net 120 terms, flipping tractors, and how to go out to eat everyday.
> 
> Miss anything?


Hilarity ensues when you ride with me on Friday for recert and I say meet me at the Toro display after class and, funny, just go home instead.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1926694 said:


> Hilarity ensues when you ride with me on Friday for recert and I say meet me at the Toro display after class and, funny, just go home instead.


Allllways....


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;1926660 said:


> I figure with food, gas, parking, and fees it's $300 to $350 for 3 days. Which for the information you get out of the classes it's worth it.


Is there that good of info? I get they can give you some but it has to be pretty general without knowing anything about someones business. Or am i wrong. I could see like irrigation classes and such being to an advantage


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1926694 said:


> Hilarity ensues when you ride with me on Friday for recert and I say meet me at the Toro display after class and, funny, just go home instead.


Figured I was driving to reduce the chances you hit cb's new truck in the parking lot.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1926701 said:


> Is there that good of info? I get they can give you some but it has to be pretty general without knowing anything about someones business. Or am i wrong. I could see like irrigation classes and such being to an advantage


It's the low voltage classes (irrigation) landscape tips, business classes, stuff about employee issues, there's a lot of good info.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1926702 said:


> Figured I was driving to reduce the chances you hit cb's new truck in the parking lot.


We all know we don't need to worry about be backing into NorthPro's tailgate.

Better yet, yeah, let's take your truck. After all with the bent up bumper and fender, everyone will just think it's my truck anyways.


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;1926701 said:


> Is there that good of info? I get they can give you some but it has to be pretty general without knowing anything about someones business. Or am i wrong. I could see like irrigation classes and such being to an advantage


You need to take the info and use it the way it fits your biz. It makes me look at things differently than I do everyday and find better ways if there is. You get out of it what you put into it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;1926702 said:


> Figured I was driving to reduce the chances you hit cb's new truck in the parking lot.


:laughing: I usually park by that church on the East side... don't let him park over there!



LwnmwrMan22;1926703 said:


> It's the low voltage classes (irrigation) landscape tips, business classes, stuff about employee issues, there's a lot of good info.


This... The networking... The war stories... You going to any of the peer networking groups?


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1926704 said:


> We all know we don't need to worry about be backing into NorthPro's tailgate.
> 
> Better yet, yeah, let's take your truck. After all with the bent up bumper and fender, everyone will just think it's my truck anyways.


My fenders are straight. Maybe we could get a qty discount at certifit for rear bumpers?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1926708 said:


> :laughing: I usually park by that church on the East side... don't let him park over there!
> 
> This... The networking... The war stories... You going to any of the peer networking groups?


I gotta sort socks.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1926713 said:


> I gotta sort socks.


D'ohkay! ......


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1926713 said:


> I gotta sort socks.


Don't forget you asked me to deliver boiling hot vats of asphalt this week.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1926729 said:


> Don't forget you asked me to deliver boiling hot vats of asphalt this week.


:laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1926735 said:


> :laughing:


I thought you were headed to Mille Lacs this week.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1926741 said:


> I thought you were headed to Mille Lacs this week.


Other people bailed, the talk of snow hinder plans, now I gotta plow a couple apartments curb to curb on Wednesday and forgot I have recertification class on Friday.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1926748 said:


> Other people bailed, the talk of snow hinder plans, now I gotta plow a couple apartments curb to curb on Wednesday and forgot I have recertification class on Friday.


Bummer. That right there is why I don't even try anymore.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1926704 said:


> We all know we don't need to worry about be backing into NorthPro's tailgate.





djagusch;1926702 said:


> Figured I was driving to reduce the chances you hit cb's new truck in the parking lot.


Don't worry CB, I will park behind you!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1926750 said:


> Bummer. That right there is why I don't even try anymore.


No big deal. I needed to get a pallet of salt (was completely out) plow that Chiropractic office after they called, drop off some bills, get the tractor to the dealer and had I not done all that, I would have been a bit anxious up there.

Now that I have my salt, have everything ready in case it snows, I can get away that far.

To go to Cancun??? Man I'd be nervous.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I think I'm going to push to have my tractor swapped for this one.

Kubota Grand L3560.


----------



## Bill1090

Up to 20% on Monday.


----------



## Deershack

LwnmwrMan22;1926767 said:


> I think I'm going to push to have my tractor swapped for this one.
> 
> Kubota Grand L3560.


Wonder why they didn't put some wide turf tires on it


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1926767 said:


> I think I'm going to push to have my tractor swapped for this one.
> 
> Kubota Grand L3560.


Nice, it looks like it has drag slicks in the back!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1926766 said:


> No big deal. I needed to get a pallet of salt (was completely out) plow that Chiropractic office after they called, drop off some bills, get the tractor to the dealer and had I not done all that, I would have been a bit anxious up there.
> 
> Now that I have my salt, have everything ready in case it snows, I can get away that far.
> 
> To go to Cancun??? Man I'd be nervous.


I don't know how guys do it, I would be a nervous wreck. I know it could get done but I want to be part of it and make sure.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Bill1090;1926771 said:


> Nice, it looks like it has drag slicks in the back!


They are part of the rollover protection plan:


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1926773 said:


> I don't know how guys do it, I would be a nervous wreck. I know it could get done but I want to be part of it and make sure.


Milacs is 2 hours away. Not the end of the world to run back if needed.


----------



## Bill1090

Drakeslayer;1926774 said:


> They are part of the rollover protection plan:


Ahh yes. Maybe some duels are in order?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1926775 said:


> Milacs is 2 hours away. Not the end of the world to run back if needed.


Mille Lacs yes, but he referred to Cancun in his post. I couldn't do that.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1926766 said:


> No big deal. I needed to get a pallet of salt (was completely out) plow that Chiropractic office after they called, drop off some bills, get the tractor to the dealer and had I not done all that, I would have been a bit anxious up there.
> 
> Now that I have my salt, have everything ready in case it snows, I can get away that far.
> 
> To go to Cancun??? Man I'd be nervous.


Dont trust your employees?


----------



## NorthernProServ

Now NWS says Light accumulations possible Tuesday night....clowns!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1926780 said:


> Dont trust your employees?


Says the man that didn't leave town last week when we got 2".


----------



## Camden

I just got back from Cancun yesterday. My guys plowed once and did 2 sidewalk runs while I was gone. Not one complaint Thumbs Up

Two years ago I never would've said that I could leave in the winter but I've got some awesome guys now. I just hope they stick with me for a long time because I enjoy taking mid-winter breaks.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1926785 said:


> I just got back from Cancun yesterday. My guys plowed once and did 2 sidewalk runs while I was gone. Not one complaint Thumbs Up
> 
> Two years ago I never would've said that I could leave in the winter but I've got some awesome guys now. I just hope they stick with me for a long time because I enjoy taking mid-winter breaks.


Two things.

The guys I have now, I too feel like I could take off and things would go okay.

I just didn't have everything in place for them to succeed if it snowed tomorrow night.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Deershack;1926770 said:


> Wonder why they didn't put some wide turf tires on it


This tractor is a step up in frame and body than the tractor I have now.

The tractor I have now is a B series tractor, the tractor in the picture is a new L series tractor.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1926784 said:


> Says the man that didn't leave town last week when we got 2".


Yea ny guy was in hinckley for welding class and was nervous we would both be gone, i did however leave last year when we got 7 in April


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1926791 said:


> This tractor is a step up in frame and body than the tractor I have now.
> 
> The tractor I have now is a B series tractor, the tractor in the picture is a new L series tractor.


You do know they are going to blame all the problems on your rollover right? :realmad:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1926797 said:


> You do know they are going to blame all the problems on your rollover right? :realmad:


Then fix them on the insurance claim. They did an update to fix the regen, so they know they have problems. Now it's unusable, IMO.

Surprised you're not touting the spike in the NAMs.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1926794 said:


> Yea ny guy was in hinckley for welding class and was nervous we would both be gone, i did however leave last year when we got 7 in April


And you were calm the whole time?


----------



## Camden

It's -15 here at the moment. Cold temps suck.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1926802 said:


> And you were calm the whole time?


Yea the liquid diet helped a bit.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1926800 said:


> Then fix them on the insurance claim. They did an update to fix the regen, so they know they have problems. Now it's unusable, IMO.
> 
> Surprised you're not touting the spike in the NAMs.


Part one, I'm just messing with ya. That would be a bunch of BS but thats how it would go for me. (See SSS.inc. vs. Chevy & Insurer : cracking chevy paint where ins. blames Chevy and Chevy blames Hail).

Part Duex: I'm ignoring the weather now so I know what it feels like for some people. Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We have a game, boys!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1926805 said:


> It's -15 here at the moment. Cold temps suck.


A balmy 0º here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1926809 said:


> Part one, I'm just messing with ya. That would be a bunch of BS but thats how it would go for me. (See SSS.inc. vs. Chevy & Insurer : cracking chevy paint where ins. blames Chevy and Chevy blames Hail).
> 
> Part Duex: I'm ignoring the weather now so I know what it feels like for some people. Thumbs Up


I know you're messing with me. And I agree, that they may end up doing that.

Hopefully insurance totals the tractor???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Why the hell do you drop the ball going into the end zone that close to the goal line with no one around??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1926805 said:


> It's -15 here at the moment. Cold temps suck.


I've been trying to not wear a coat, so I can get more used to the cold.

Not sure it's working.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1926817 said:


> I've been trying to not wear a coat, so I can get more used to the cold.
> 
> Not sure it's working.


There is something to that. Its really not that bad out. Had this been October I would say different.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1926815 said:


> Why the hell do you drop the ball going into the end zone that close to the goal line with no one around??


He almost dropped it too soon. One step earlier and he was F'd.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1926821 said:


> There is something to that. Its really not that bad out. Had this been October I would say different.


I found myself a couple of times today, sitting in my truck, facing the sun with the windows up, truck not running. It was fairly warm.

Even walking around, out of the wind, it wasn't bad today with a hoodie / T-shirt combo.

Had to sit around to get my 100 posts in today.


----------



## Bill1090

Camden;1926805 said:


> It's -15 here at the moment. Cold temps suck.


-2 here. The sun today was deceiving. Step outside and BAM a shot of cold air. I'm ready for a warm up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OMG OMG OMG OMG!!! OSU has Tarvaris playing???


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1926832 said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG!!! OSU has Tarvaris playing???


I was just thinking this looks like a Vikings game I've watched!


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1926617 said:


> Who pissed who off?


Diffrent money. Coucil decision.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;1926811 said:


> A balmy 0º here.


Was trying to look at new cars tonight, cant even walk around and do it enjoyably.


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1926835 said:


> Diffrent money. Coucil decision.


Wait, What???


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1926629 said:


> Yup, more money


Not really. From what I understand it's more to do with where money comes from. Field use money, things like that, that should not go into general fund and vehicle purchasing.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1926839 said:


> Not really. From what I understand it's more to do with where money comes from. Field use money, things like that, that should not go into general fund and vehicle purchasing.


Exactly someone is getting more money


----------



## Bill1090

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/wxstory.php?site=arx


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;1926839 said:


> Not really. From what I understand it's more to do with where money comes from. Field use money, things like that, that should not go into general fund and vehicle purchasing.


Right. As more cities are charging for field usage, park departments need to be broken off for ease of transparency of funds.

People don't want to pay $200 for use of a soccer field, then find out the $200 is used to feed Grandma Johnson.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1926841 said:


> Exactly someone is getting more money


Not so much "more" money, just a division of accounts.

With that said, it definitely allows for more expansion or at least duplicate positions within a city.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1926838 said:


> Wait, What???


Some of their budget for maintenace of park equipment comes from park dedication fee's.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1926841 said:


> Exactly someone is getting more money


The money that is gained from sports and rec teams is used for maintenace of the fields. It's not more money it's abreak even fee.
Why should the tax payer who has no kids or kids in sports pay for a torn up field.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1926841 said:


> Exactly someone is getting more money


See above. Same money just diffrent source.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1926844 said:


> Right. As more cities are charging for field usage, park departments need to be broken off for ease of transparency of funds.
> 
> People don't want to pay $200 for use of a soccer field, then find out the $200 is used to feed Grandma Johnson.


Correct.

They also took them out of street plowing and purchased more trail equipment based on feed back from the citizens that they wanted their walks and trails plowed.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1926846 said:


> Not so much "more" money, just a division of accounts.
> 
> With that said, it definitely allows for more expansion or at least duplicate positions within a city.


Parks acutually has been stagnet on hiring. They are less active in the winter unless it snows. But during the summer they supplemnt the need for mowing with seasonal and temp workers.

Our parks does some building maintenance on warming houses, floods and maintains a few rinks and lots of tree trimming during the winter.
Streets no longer has to do tree triming during the winter alowing use to concentrate on equipment maintenace and street related stuff.


----------



## snowman55

CityGuy;1926849 said:


> The money that is gained from sports and rec teams is used for maintenace of the fields. It's not more money it's abreak even fee.
> Why should the tax payer who has no kids or kids in sports pay for a torn up field.


Why pay for schools? I pay for private.Why pay for flowers on blvds? I preferr natural weeds. Why pay for sidewalks? I don't use them. Why pay for fire department? I have insurance let it burn. Why pay for roads? I don't mind driving in the ditch.Etc etc.

Fees would be great only charge the people who use or want all these government goodies.

I'll never collect unemployment, never go to a Vikings game, never ride the light rail, never use a bike lane, never burn e85. Yet I pay for all these things. Bring on fee based government.

But that's not how it works. Fees are just another way to justify more tax rolls to fund more govt


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1926849 said:


> The money that is gained from sports and rec teams is used for maintenace of the fields. It's not more money it's abreak even fee.
> Why should the tax payer who has no kids or kids in sports pay for a torn up field.


Idk why should i pay for bike paths and parks i dont use?

What im saying is one of the departments is going to get more money than they did because funds will be shifted, is that not a fair assessment?


----------



## qualitycut

Need ohio state to get 2 more touchdowns with no other scoring


----------



## albhb3

Q how good is that 3rd string qb for ohio he needs to go to the draft


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1926866 said:


> Idk why should i pay for bike paths and parks i dont use?
> 
> What im saying is one of the departments is going to get more money than they did because funds will be shifted, is that not a fair assessment?


I don't know. I don't know what their budget is. I do know that the street budget is 1 million for a year. I know the city has a reserve for a contingency fund but know idea what that is.


----------



## Drakeslayer

snowman55;1926865 said:


> Why pay for schools? I pay for private.Why pay for flowers on blvds? I preferr natural weeds. Why pay for sidewalks? I don't use them. Why pay for fire department? I have insurance let it burn. Why pay for roads? I don't mind driving in the ditch.Etc etc.
> 
> Fees would be great only charge the people who use or want all these government goodies.
> 
> I'll never collect unemployment, never go to a Vikings game, never ride the light rail, never use a bike lane, never burn e85. Yet I pay for all these things. Bring on fee based government.
> 
> But that's not how it works. Fees are just another way to justify more tax rolls to fund more govt


You can always move to a third world country. I'm being serious. Curious why you haven't?


----------



## snowman55

Just may. Or if I stay long enough may watch our government borrow us into becoming one. 

How much do we owe china?


----------



## snowman55

Let's get this straight with out light rail and billion dollar stadiums and overly expensive education systems, bike paths and $500,000 fire trucks we would be living in a 3 rd world country?

City, county, state and federal governments increase our taxes every year thru fees and backdoor taxation.


----------



## Polarismalibu

snowman55;1926865 said:


> Why pay for schools? I pay for private.Why pay for flowers on blvds? I preferr natural weeds. Why pay for sidewalks? I don't use them. Why pay for fire department? I have insurance let it burn. Why pay for roads? I don't mind driving in the ditch.Etc etc.
> 
> Fees would be great only charge the people who use or want all these government goodies.
> 
> I'll never collect unemployment, never go to a Vikings game, never ride the light rail, never use a bike lane, never burn e85. Yet I pay for all these things. Bring on fee based government.
> 
> But that's not how it works. Fees are just another way to justify more tax rolls to fund more govt


Bet you wouldn't say let it burn when your family is stuck inside and there is no one there go help them because why pay for the fire department?


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1926442 said:


> 4 each month is fine


this.......


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1926446 said:


> All sorts of that stuff. Snow equipment as well.


What is the price to get in?


----------



## Drakeslayer

snowman55;1926880 said:


> Just may. Or if I stay long enough may watch our government borrow us into becoming one.
> 
> How much do we owe china?


Not sure, you?


----------



## snowman55

I knew the fire department line would get a rise. 

I support the police, the fireman, the military, the dot and a lot of other good government services. I was playing on city guys statement " why should people pay for torn up fields"

Does anyone know what % of GDP is spent by local state and federal government?


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1926849 said:


> The money that is gained from sports and rec teams is used for maintenace of the fields. *It's not more money it's abreak even fee. *
> Why should the tax payer who has no kids or kids in sports pay for a torn up field.


D'ohkay... You remember your work for Money Magazine's #1 place to live from a couple years ago right?

I can say that since we were #2 last year...


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1926866 said:


> Idk why should i pay for bike paths and parks i dont use?
> 
> What im saying is one of the departments is going to get more money than they did because funds will be shifted, is that not a fair assessment?


It's fair... There is a lot of money in Parks and Recreation... A lot of grant money too


----------



## snowman55

Drakeslayer;1926897 said:


> Not sure, you?


Out of our $18 trillion + debt. China holds $1.37 trillion.
US GDP is about $16 trillion.


----------



## cbservicesllc

snowman55;1926898 said:


> I knew the fire department line would get a rise.
> 
> I support the police, the fireman, the military, the dot and a lot of other good government services. I was playing on city guys statement " why should people pay for torn up fields"
> 
> Does anyone know what % of GDP is spent by local state and federal government?


Over 100... I'd bet the farm on it...


----------



## cbservicesllc

snowman55;1926902 said:


> Out of our $18 trillion + debt. China holds $1.37 trillion.
> US GDP is about $16 trillion.


Hmm, guess that's the answer... I figured it was over 100%... Still not as high (%) as it was in the late 40's


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1926773 said:


> I don't know how guys do it, I would be a nervous wreck. I know it could get done but I want to be part of it and make sure.


the farthest I go in the winter is to the cities, or maybe the dells. Wife and I are going to the MOM on sat and staying sat night. there is a great hotel close that has a complementary bar for guestThumbs Up. spend he day at the mall , get drunk for free and sit in a hot tub...........


----------



## NorthernProServ

cheese and pickles.......yuuummmmmmm


----------



## banonea

Camden;1926785 said:


> I just got back from Cancun yesterday. My guys plowed once and did 2 sidewalk runs while I was gone. Not one complaint
> 
> Two years ago I never would've said that I could leave in the winter but I've got some awesome guys now. I just hope they stick with me for a long time because I enjoy taking mid-winter breaks.


Same here with my guys, now I just need to get them to quit breaking hit....:realmad::realmad::realmad::realmad:


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1926817 said:


> I've been trying to not wear a coat, so I can get more used to the cold.
> 
> Not sure it's working.


all I have worn all year is a sweatshirt.......Love not having to get out of the truck


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;1926849 said:


> The money that is gained from sports and rec teams is used for maintenace of the fields. It's not more money it's abreak even fee.
> *Why should the tax payer who has no kids or kids in sports pay for a torn up field*.


Thank you.........


----------



## BossPlow614

djagusch;1926667 said:


> I know you could become a speaker for a class. It would be a new class about bumper replacement, body shop negotiations, how to have the banker cover checks without money, net 120 terms, flipping tractors, and how to go out to eat everyday.
> 
> Miss anything?


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## BossPlow614

djagusch;1926706 said:


> You need to take the info and use it the way it fits your biz. It makes me look at things differently than I do everyday and find better ways if there is. You get out of it what you put into it.


Thumbs Up Thumbs Up


----------



## NorthernProServ

Cafe idiots!!!!!!!!!

http://kstp.com/news/stories/S3673813.shtml?cat=1



> The suspects got away with about $15 in each robbery and stole food, Linders said.


----------



## SnowGuy73

-12° few clouds calm.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

-19°F. 3/4" of snow possible tonight.... Keeps creeping up.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1926894 said:


> What is the price to get in?


$30 I believe for one day trade show only.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;1926920 said:


> Cafe idiots!!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://kstp.com/news/stories/S3673813.shtml?cat=1


Some of these idiots should just be put in a grave instead of jail. Imagine the money it would save. Especially with the bigger crimes. Seems they get out of jail or prison, then just committing crimes again


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1926959 said:


> -19°F. 3/4" of snow possible tonight.... Keeps creeping up.


Still the same here for %. With .1 on the hourly. Last night I had 20% for Sunday and Monday. Now nothing


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My temps have bumped up for Thursday - Sunday now, a bit.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Accu shows a high temp of 39 for me on Saturday


----------



## Bill1090

Sitting at -18 right now. Luckily no wind.


----------



## Bill1090

NWS took out my chance of snow for Monday.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1926975 said:


> Sitting at -18 right now. Luckily no wind.


-15 at my house. -9 at my service area. Happy this looks like the last of these negative temps for a while


----------



## Bill1090

38* for me on Saturday. Good stuff!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like "mainly before midnight" now. 1/2".


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1926900 said:


> D'ohkay... You remember your work for Money Magazine's #1 place to live from a couple years ago right?
> 
> I can say that since we were #2 last year...


Year or 2 before I started.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1926961 said:


> Some of these idiots should just be put in a grave instead of jail. Imagine the money it would save. Especially with the bigger crimes. Seems they get out of jail or prison, then just committing crimes again


Why should I you or me pay for some moron to sit in prison the rest of yheir life. 3 meals a day, tv, ping pong, the list goes on.
If they are going to spend the rest of their lives in prison with no chance of parole then let's off them. And do it sooner than later. This should save some money of y he tax payers.


----------



## CityGuy

It's a balmy-7 out. Sun feels good though.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;1927067 said:


> Why should I you or me pay for some moron to sit in prison the rest of yheir life. 3 meals a day, tv, ping pong, the list goes on.
> If they are going to spend the rest of their lives in prison with no chance of parole then let's off them. And do it sooner than later. This should save some money of y he tax payers.


Isn't that pretty much what I said?


----------



## CityGuy

Got the finger again this morning and all I did was drive by. No iron on the ground. God I love residents.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1927067 said:


> Why should I you or me pay for some moron to sit in prison the rest of yheir life. 3 meals a day, tv, ping pong, the list goes on.
> If they are going to spend the rest of their lives in prison with no chance of parole then let's off them. And do it sooner than later. This should save some money of y he tax payers.


Don't forgot college education for them too


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://m.today.com/money/new-mcdonalds-signs-ad-draws-heated-reactions-1D80418484?cid=sm_fbn

Don't people have anything else to complain about?


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1927074 said:


> Isn't that pretty much what I said?


Yes and I agreed with you.
Tired of paying for professional criminals.

Also tired of paying for people who have 12 kids from 10 different people.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1927076 said:


> Don't forgot college education for them too


Oh I hate that. If they are getting out and work at the prison I am almost ok with it. But I feel they should be obliged to repay over a time frame. If not then back to prison with no help.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

How many of you guys have LinkdIn profiles?

I don't, but keep having property managers want to have me confirm them.

Am I missing something here?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh, and I'm up to 80% for tonight now.

And now, within the last hour, have dropped the 20% Sun / Sun night / Monday that NWS had for me.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1927092 said:


> How many of you guys have LinkdIn profiles?
> 
> I don't, but keep having property managers want to have me confirm them.
> 
> Am I missing something here?


I do. Just use it more for networking and getting more word of mouth advertising


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1927092 said:


> How many of you guys have LinkdIn profiles?
> 
> I don't, but keep having property managers want to have me confirm them.
> 
> Am I missing something here?


I have one. But don't use it at all.

My accuweather app says its -18 in hudson right now, that can't be right


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;1927104 said:


> I have one. But don't use it at all.
> 
> My accuweather app says its -18 in hudson right now, that can't be right


NWS says Hudson is -4 and you have a 80% chance of snow tonight. Less than inch


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1927092 said:


> How many of you guys have LinkdIn profiles?
> 
> I don't, but keep having property managers want to have me confirm them.
> 
> Am I missing something here?


I have one. Nothing has really become of it as far as networking/property contacts so far.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm up to three apartments for tomorrow now to do a curb to curb on.

I started making some calls yesterday once the first one called. Selling scraping the 1/2" from tonight, plus whatever else we can get up before the melt comes, so it doesn't melt 1/2 way and then freeze.

Might as well make a day of it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1927092 said:


> How many of you guys have LinkdIn profiles?
> 
> I don't, but keep having property managers want to have me confirm them.
> 
> Am I missing something here?


I do. Nothing has come from it. Maybe I'm not using it to its fullest but I put it in the same category as businesses like ours that have Facebook accounts. Typically they get 50 likes...most are family, friends, and employees. The one or two reviews you get are probably from the wife of a laborer. Blah Blah Blah. Back to linked in, I have all sorts of people we work with that want to be linked. After that there is no additional communication etc. I pursued it for a while thinking I could find people that I would want to get to know but I can do it much simpler using other methods like telephone, direct mail etc. Some stranger accepting you on linked in is like that random person asking to be your friend on FB. They might say yes but its not like they start calling you for bids. Just my 2¢ I think a lot of the requests are generated from someones email list. I have had a lot of unexpected requests in the past on linkedin.

I have used it to track who my competitors are linked with and who they are pursuing. That helps me keep tabs on everyone.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1927127 said:


> I do. Nothing has come from it. Maybe I'm not using it to its fullest but I put it in the same category as businesses like ours that have Facebook accounts. Typically they get 50 likes...most are family, friends, and employees. The one or two reviews you get are probably from the wife of a laborer. Blah Blah Blah. Back to linked in, I have all sorts of people we work with that want to be linked. After that there is no additional communication etc. I pursued it for a while thinking I could find people that I would want to get to know but I can do it much simpler using other methods like telephone, direct mail etc. Some stranger accepting you on linked in is like that random person asking to be your friend on FB. They might say yes but its not like they start calling you for bids. Just my 2¢


And that's why I've never gotten one. I don't really want to start now, as I'll look like I'm late to the game.

IMO, it's usually someone that's sitting around an office with nothing really to do (property manager) and clicking on stuff and thinks "hey, I need to add people to my linkdin account".

I would think as you try to work your way up in a company, the more people you know outside of that company in different industries, it may help you succeed "look, I have this person to do this, this person to do this". However, these people know how to get ahold of me outside of linkdin and could still say that.

To me, it's just another website to show how many "friends" you have???

I can't see where different property managers / owners would be clicking on someone else's linkdin profile and think "hmmm, I wonder if so and so knows a decent blackto.... whoa whoa whoa... who is this SSS guy??? He's KEY-UTE!!! I GOTTA give him a call!!!"

I don't want exgf's to find me.


----------



## Ranger620

So one of my customers has asked me to contribute to their company party. They are looking for gift certificates. I am just gonna get some visa gift cards. What is an appropriate amount? They give these away at the company party and they announce who its from so small amount of advertising but I dont expect any business out of it. I am thinking 5 gift cards at $50 each. To much? To cheap??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That .096 the RAP shows just south of the cities is a little concerning. Especially if the ratio is 20:1.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1927143 said:


> So one of my customers has asked me to contribute to their company party. They are looking for gift certificates. I am just gonna get some visa gift cards. What is an appropriate amount? They give these away at the company party and they announce who its from so small amount of advertising but I dont expect any business out of it. I am thinking 5 gift cards at $50 each. To much? To cheap??


I've handled it different ways.

If it's someone, say a property manager, I'll go cheap, $50 total.

If it's a regional manager, or someone in the corporate office, I've sent in 4 front row sporting event tickets before.

It depends on how much work they send me, and I try to gauge a feel for what level companies that person is going to be asking.

ie, property manager sending out an email to vendors on that property. Corporate office emailing me, Mortenson, Waste Management, etc.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hopefully the snow on the radar moves straight east along I-90.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1927153 said:


> I've handled it different ways.
> 
> If it's someone, say a property manager, I'll go cheap, $50 total.
> 
> If it's a regional manager, or someone in the corporate office, I've sent in 4 front row sporting event tickets before.
> 
> It depends on how much work they send me, and I try to gauge a feel for what level companies that person is going to be asking.
> 
> ie, property manager sending out an email to vendors on that property. Corporate office emailing me, Mortenson, Waste Management, etc.


This is corporate asking. The person that signs my contracts. He said if I dont want to I dont have to but I feel I should do something. They give me lots of work. Not sure I have time to find sports tickets as he just sprung it on me and I need to turn it in by tomorrow thats why I was going with the gift cards.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1927140 said:


> And that's why I've never gotten one. I don't really want to start now, as I'll look like I'm late to the game.
> 
> IMO, it's usually someone that's sitting around an office with nothing really to do (property manager) and clicking on stuff and thinks "hey, I need to add people to my linkdin account".
> 
> I would think as you try to work your way up in a company, the more people you know outside of that company in different industries, it may help you succeed "look, I have this person to do this, this person to do this". However, these people know how to get ahold of me outside of linkdin and could still say that.
> 
> To me, it's just another website to show how many "friends" you have???
> 
> I can't see where different property managers / owners would be clicking on someone else's linkdin profile and think *"hmmm, I wonder if so and so knows a decent blackto.... whoa whoa whoa... who is this SSS guy??? He's KEY-UTE!!! I GOTTA give him a call!!!"*


^^^This 

Corporate Facebook is what I have called it, minus the constant chatter you get on FB. I really don't think I'm missing out on any work because of my minimal participation. I take a look at where our work comes from every year and by far all of our new customers come from direct mailing, followed by word of mouth. A handful come from the internet but they are mostly driven there from mailings. If we pursued residential work the Internet may produce more but on the commercial side most large companies don't find their list of bidders from google. They will go to your website after they pick you as a bidder. We all have limited time and I will continue to put mine into the resources that produce the most work. I think far too many businesses waste their time on some of these other things like linked in, fb, stupid youtube videos that get 20 views etc. Not sure how many of you guys are in the Phone Book but you may find it interesting that we pulled the plug on that last year. Residential may be different but for us on the commercial side the phone book was about as prehistoric as you can get. It felt weird not to have a presence in the yellow pages but we knew nobody looks in there anymore. It saves us a few thousand a year.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1927159 said:


> This is corporate asking. The person that signs my contracts. He said if I dont want to I dont have to but I feel I should do something. They give me lots of work. Not sure I have time to find sports tickets as he just sprung it on me and I need to turn it in by tomorrow thats why I was going with the gift cards.


This is the most irritating request we get. I always think how cheap is a company that we have to pay for a party for their employees. We have had managers apologize that they are even asking they are so embarrassed. Don't feel obligated to go overboard. I know we have competitors that its part of their marketing plan to buy suites and things for people. I think its a joke. We have churches and schools always asking for charitable donations and I'm fine with that. Does anyone call their suppliers asking for money for your employees?? Trust me you won't lose their business if you send them $50.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1927160 said:


> ^^^This
> 
> Corporate Facebook is what I have called it, minus the constant chatter you get on FB. I really don't think I'm missing out on any work because of my minimal participation. I take a look at where our work comes from every year and by far all of our new customers come from direct mailing, followed by word of mouth. A handful come from the internet but they are mostly driven there from mailings. If we pursued residential work the Internet may produce more but on the commercial side most large companies don't find their list of bidders from google. They will go to your website after they pick you as a bidder. We all have limited time and I will continue to put mine into the resources that produce the most work. I think far too many businesses waste their time on some of these other things like linked in, fb, stupid youtube videos that get 20 views etc. Not sure how many of you guys are in the Phone Book but you may find it interesting that we pulled the plug on that last year. Residential may be different but for us on the commercial side the phone book was about as prehistoric as you can get. It felt weird not to have a presence in the yellow pages but we knew nobody looks in there anymore. It saves us a few thousand a year.


I've been out of the phone book for at least 6 years now. I agree theres a difference between commercial and residential. I dont think of plowing when I did the linkten account. I also spend about zero time on there. I just let people see the business and hope the day they think about a const project they remember the name. Hasnt happened yet but like I said I put zero time in it. I also agree its like FB without the chatter


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1927166 said:


> This is the most irritating request we get. I always think how cheap is a company that we have to pay for a party for their employees. We have had managers apologize that they are even asking they are so embarrassed. Don't feel obligated to go overboard. I know we have competitors that its part of their marketing plan to buy suites and things for people. I think its a joke. We have churches and schools always asking for charitable donations and I'm fine with that. Does anyone call their suppliers asking for money for your employees?? Trust me you won't lose their business if you send them $50.


I was hmming and haing between $50 and $250. They do get me a Christmas present this year was a bluetooth worth a couple hundred. Once a year I do get wild tickets from them. I have had the account for 12 years now and this is the first time they asked. I also agree if I sent nothing I wont loose the business I just thought it would be the right thing to do


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1927169 said:


> I've been out of the phone book for at least 6 years now. I agree theres a difference between commercial and residential. I dont think of plowing when I did the linkten account. I also spend about zero time on there. I just let people see the business and hope the day they think about a const project they remember the name. Hasnt happened yet but like I said I put zero time in it. I also agree its like FB without the chatter


Yeah it only takes 10 minutes to set up a profile so its not a big deal. After that not really sure what to do with it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1927159 said:


> This is corporate asking. The person that signs my contracts. He said if I dont want to I dont have to but I feel I should do something. They give me lots of work. Not sure I have time to find sports tickets as he just sprung it on me and I need to turn it in by tomorrow thats why I was going with the gift cards.


Ticketkingonline.com

Could probably get some decent wolves tickets at a cheap price.

They have an office downtown Minneapolis and you pick up hard tickets. Or Craigslist.

Most of these people don't care about the sport, but they go out as a good time.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1927173 said:


> I was hmming and haing between $50 and $250. They do get me a Christmas present this year was a bluetooth worth a couple hundred. Once a year I do get wild tickets from them. I have had the account for 12 years now and this is the first time they asked. I also agree if I sent nothing I wont loose the business I just thought it would be the right thing to do


Well if they are giving you stuff than that's different I suppose. Most of the companies that ask us are not giving us Christmas presents. Several other companies that don't ask for hand outs invite us to Christmas Parties which I think is very nice of them.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1927166 said:


> This is the most irritating request we get. I always think how cheap is a company that we have to pay for a party for their employees. We have had managers apologize that they are even asking they are so embarrassed. Don't feel obligated to go overboard. I know we have competitors that its part of their marketing plan to buy suites and things for people. I think its a joke. We have churches and schools always asking for charitable donations and I'm fine with that. Does anyone call their suppliers asking for money for your employees?? Trust me you won't lose their business if you send them $50.


Wait, what??? I can call my suppliers asking for money for employees??? Hmmmmm....

Along those lines though, IMO it's no different than an open house dealers put on. They ask for stuff from vendors and manufacturerers to give to customers.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

FWIW, the corporate office that I get the sporting tickets for, they have gotten me about 30% of my total business, along with work for other members here.

It has paid off many times over for the $300 invested every 2-3 years.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Few tenths of an inch around the cities tonight, 3/4" by me, little more north of here.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1927180 said:


> Wait, what??? I can call my suppliers asking for money for employees??? Hmmmmm....
> 
> Along those lines though, IMO it's no different than an open house dealers put on. They ask for stuff from vendors and manufacturerers to give to customers.


Not really but okay. Next time someone calls for money I'm sending a bunch of Promotional products to them.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1927183 said:


> FWIW, the corporate office that I get the sporting tickets for, they have gotten me about 30% of my total business, along with work for other members here.
> 
> It has paid off many times over for the $300 invested every 2-3 years.


Well sure I could justify sending $20,000 to some companies if I thought it was necessary. But its not and I think too many contractors get caught up in thinking they have to do this. A lot of large companies have charity events to raise money and I'm fine with that. The rest is no different than handing a stack of $100 bills under the table to the head of some school district. I believe doing high quality work at competitive prices is all that needs to be done.

I'm not knocking anyone that does it I just think these companies asking are taking advantage of that little voice in every contractors head that is always worried about losing the work.


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;1927143 said:


> So one of my customers has asked me to contribute to their company party. They are looking for gift certificates. I am just gonna get some visa gift cards. What is an appropriate amount? They give these away at the company party and they announce who its from so small amount of advertising but I dont expect any business out of it. I am thinking 5 gift cards at $50 each. To much? To cheap??


Do you have season tickets to any teams? That is what we get a lot. Pair of tickets to this game or that game.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1927193 said:


> Well sure I could justify sending $20,000 to some companies if I thought it was necessary. But its not and I think too many contractors get caught up in thinking they have to do this. A lot of large companies have charity events to raise money and I'm fine with that. The rest is no different than handing a stack of $100 bills under the table to the head of some school district. I believe doing high quality work at competitive prices is all that needs to be done.
> 
> I'm not knocking anyone that does it I just think these companies asking are taking advantage of that little voice in every contractors head that is always worried about losing the work.


I understand. I do it as a "thank you". Like I said in my previous post, I don't do it every year, but if I'm able, I do.

I don't have to do it, as I'm still doing the work, but if I do, I pick and choose. I think of it as advertising and charge it off as such. I do zero other advertising, I haven't done any for 15 years now. So $300-400 every 2-3 years is worth it to me.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1927188 said:


> Not really but okay. Next time someone calls for money I'm sending a bunch of Promotional products to them.


Yep we get that too. T shirts and hats. Occasional sweatshirt or jacket. Some even give TV's but then you have to wonder how much they are overcharging you...:laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

Someday I may understand what is so bad in life to end it all.

Just don't get it.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1927092 said:


> How many of you guys have LinkdIn profiles?
> 
> I don't, but keep having property managers want to have me confirm them.
> 
> Am I missing something here?


I do but I don't ever look at it. Supposed to help you get a better job or more work. It's for work related networking.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1927203 said:


> Someday I may understand what is so bad in life to end it all.
> 
> Just don't get it.


Depression is a terrible disease.


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1927207 said:


> Depression is a terrible disease.


We just had a call and it didn't sound good.


----------



## CityGuy

Sam say's a dusting tonight.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1927210 said:


> We just had a call and it didn't sound good.


Rope or shotgun? You don't have to answer that, and I don't really want to know.


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1927212 said:


> Rope or shotgun? You don't have to answer that, and I don't really want to know.


Gun shot. Deputy onscene cancelled all ems.


----------



## banonea

Spending the next 7 hours watching continued education for my contractors license. First time doing it at home on line,much better than sitting in a class, i can smoke here..........


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;1927236 said:


> Spending the next 7 hours watching continued education for my contractors license. First time doing it at home on line,much better than sitting in a class, i can smoke here..........


Kinda sounds painfully boring.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1927218 said:


> Gun shot. Deputy onscene cancelled all ems.


And then I see THIS


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;1927239 said:


> Kinda sounds painfully boring.


It is, but better than the class, you don't run long because of a long winded teacher.


----------



## Bill1090

Headed out to go order a Ferris. Wish me luck.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;1927244 said:


> Headed out to go order a Ferris. Wish me luck.


Good Luck!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1927160 said:


> ^^^This
> 
> Corporate Facebook is what I have called it, minus the constant chatter you get on FB. I really don't think I'm missing out on any work because of my minimal participation. I take a look at where our work comes from every year and by far all of our new customers come from direct mailing, followed by word of mouth. A handful come from the internet but they are mostly driven there from mailings. If we pursued residential work the Internet may produce more but on the commercial side most large companies don't find their list of bidders from google. They will go to your website after they pick you as a bidder. We all have limited time and I will continue to put mine into the resources that produce the most work. I think far too many businesses waste their time on some of these other things like linked in, fb, stupid youtube videos that get 20 views etc. Not sure how many of you guys are in the Phone Book but you may find it interesting that we pulled the plug on that last year. Residential may be different but for us on the commercial side the phone book was about as prehistoric as you can get. It felt weird not to have a presence in the yellow pages but we knew nobody looks in there anymore. It saves us a few thousand a year.


So what is your biggest source of lead generation? Maybe you said it and I skimmed over... Just curious with the asphalt industry what is different (besides a lot)


----------



## SSS Inc.

Man, Hauling a treadmill from the second floor out to the garbage is almost as much work as using the darn thing.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1927261 said:


> Man, Hauling a treadmill from the second floor out to the garbage is almost as much work as using the darn thing.


Is it broken?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm up to .8" now.... Looks like we will be going out tonight.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1927260 said:


> So what is your biggest source of lead generation? Maybe you said it and I skimmed over... Just curious with the asphalt industry what is different (besides a lot)


Direct Mail. Many have tried and few succeed at it mostly because they go about it the wrong way. I know many guys say it doesn't work. "I send out 5,000 pieces and got one call!". The problem is most people walk into a place and buy a list that is mostly dead ends from the get go. There are other ways to go about it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1927263 said:


> Is it broken?


Yes, I got on it yesterday and about five minutes in it stopped and the motor was fried. Save your jokes everyone. It had a good 10 year run. Off to get a new one.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1927267 said:


> Direct Mail. Many have tried and few succeed at it mostly because they go about it the wrong way. I know many guys say it doesn't work. "I send out 5,000 pieces and got one call!". The problem is most people walk into a place and buy a list that is mostly dead ends from the get go. There are other ways to go about it.


Hmm... Interesting...


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1927236 said:


> Spending the next 7 hours watching continued education for my contractors license. First time doing it at home on line,much better than sitting in a class, i can smoke here..........


Thumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs Up

And  if you like.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1927267 said:


> Direct Mail. Many have tried and few succeed at it mostly because they go about it the wrong way. I know many guys say it doesn't work. "I send out 5,000 pieces and got one call!". The problem is most people walk into a place and buy a list that is mostly dead ends from the get go. There are other ways to go about it.


No offense I hate those things. Most hit the garbage before they make it into the house.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1927261 said:


> Man, Hauling a treadmill from the second floor out to the garbage is almost as much work as using the darn thing.


Got one here I keep moving and working around.

No matter where I put it, it's in the way.


----------



## CityGuy

6 and sunny.

Looks much nicer out than it is.
Might even stop and get a car wash on the way home.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Comcast has been out for the last two hours or so call the bastards and they said another 4~8 hours before service is back. Give me a break.


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ;1927295 said:


> Comcast has been out for the last two hours or so call the bastards and they said another 4~8 hours before service is back. Give me a break.


Tell them you want credit for down time. If they don't want to give it then tel them your switching to satalite. Works everytime.


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1927280 said:


> No offense I hate those things. Most hit the garbage before they make it into the house.


That's a given with direct mail and you are a homeowner, not my target.


----------



## ryde307

BossPlow614;1926470 said:


> I will be there. Haven't decided what day yet. When are you going?


I am going tomorrow. Things going on Thursday and Friday.



djagusch;1926667 said:


> I know you could become a speaker for a class. It would be a new class about bumper replacement, body shop negotiations, how to have the banker cover checks without money, net 120 terms, flipping tractors, and how to go out to eat everyday.
> 
> Miss anything?


I almost spit my pop out laughing at this.



 jimslawnsnow;1927078 said:


> http://m.today.com/money/new-mcdonalds-signs-ad-draws-heated-reactions-1D80418484?cid=sm_fbn
> 
> Don't people have anything else to complain about?


I agree. I believe we have pushed the everyone has a right to their opinion and free speech BS to far. Some people just need to STFU and get back to work.



SSS Inc.;1927188 said:


> Not really but okay. Next time someone calls for money I'm sending a bunch of Promotional products to them.


We do this. We will send clothing or whatever with our logos. The main builder we work for I gave his guys clothing. They are also starting to remodel my kitchen this week so at his Christmas party I went and purchased some whiskey gift sets for each guy on his crews. I want to make sure my work gets done well.



CityGuy;1927297 said:


> Tell them you want credit for down time. If they don't want to give it then tel them your switching to satalite. Works everytime.


I hate TV companies. You complain then they lower the bill for a bit then back up even more.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I see just about everyone north of 94 is at .8" per NWS.

Most of the models are below 1/2", RAP has gone to nothing, which I don't believe.


----------



## NorthernProServ

CityGuy;1927297 said:


> Tell them you want credit for down time. If they don't want to give it then tel them your switching to satalite. Works everytime.


I already did mentioned a credit about it, told them that I work from home and run a business and I need Internet and they pretty much diverted the conversation and explained that they are working as fast as they can to get the problem resolved. I will be calling them back within the hour if it's not up and running to push them more.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1927322 said:


> I see just about everyone north of 94 is at .8" per NWS.
> 
> Most of the models are below 1/2", RAP has gone to nothing, which I don't believe.


A salt run sounds good to me.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1927317 said:


> That's a given with direct mail and you are a homeowner, not my target.


Works great down here with residentals for lawn work. More so with the 40 and over crowd. Pisses my completion off. They spend 10s of thousands on radio ads and other gimmicks. Can't figure how I get in the door. I found out that most older people would rather see something in person vs hearing it on the radio. Same with having your number and logo on truck. Now I don't want everyone that calls, but I found it works. Door hangers are a pain. Need people to hang them, then they blow away. But that's another subject


----------



## Bill1090

Wrong button


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If you look at Souix Falls' radar, doesn't look like anymore than some passing snow showers.

Not even close to what I had on Sunday.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1927348 said:


> If you look at Souix Falls' radar, doesn't look like anymore than some passing snow showers.
> 
> Not even close to what I had on Sunday. At this time


Fixed it for you...


----------



## NorthernProServ

Weather channel has a high of 44 on Saturday, crazy bastards....I hope.


----------



## Bill1090

NorthernProServ;1927359 said:


> Weather channel has a high of 44 on Saturday, crazy bastards....I hope.


The worst part is getting readjusted to the cold after a warm up.


----------



## qualitycut

Well that chick fila was delicious


----------



## BossPlow614

ryde307;1927320 said:


> I am going tomorrow. Things going on Thursday and Friday.
> 
> I almost spit my pop out laughing at this.
> 
> I agree. I believe we have pushed the everyone has a right to their opinion and free speech BS to far. Some people just need to STFU and get back to work.
> 
> We do this. We will send clothing or whatever with our logos. The main builder we work for I gave his guys clothing. They are also starting to remodel my kitchen this week so at his Christmas party I went and purchased some whiskey gift sets for each guy on his crews. I want to make sure my work gets done well.
> 
> I hate TV companies. You complain then they lower the bill for a bit then back up even more.


I may see you there tomorrow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Strange, Aberdeen SD NWS radar puts out the same return whether you're using composite, or base reflectivity.

Unless the way the snow is set up, it's the same returns.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;1927279 said:


> Thumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs Up
> 
> And  if you like.


I didn't think of that. ......


----------



## NorthernProServ

Sitting at 0.8" also now.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1927378 said:


> I didn't think of that. ......


Going to green expo?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1927394 said:


> Going to green expo?


That he could have a beer while doing his online courses at home.


----------



## CityGuy

Dahl says coating to an inch tonight.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1927394 said:


> Going to green expo?


Not sure, the wife and I will be in the cities but don't think we will go, got to spend time with her and i don't think that is what she is thinking of.....


----------



## Camden

So last Thursday I was sent an email from a lady who works for a company that I do contract work for. (It's a big company that has you send your invoices in on their website. In order to send anything in you need billing codes.) Her message said I'll have the necessary codes on Monday. Yesterday passed and I didn't have any codes so I called her today and her voicemail says "This is no longer the # for XXX". WTF? I called the main line and I found out that the woman quit on Friday!

You can't tell me she didn't know she was quitting when she sent that message to me on Thursday. I've never met the woman before in person but I sure hope our paths cross some day so I can let her know she's the most worthless person I've ever conducted business with. I tried getting these codes from her back in November. 

I do have a happy ending to report though...I called and spoke to the woman's supervisor and she emailed me the codes within 15 minutes.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1927418 said:


> So last Thursday I was sent an email from a lady who works for a company that I do contract work for. (It's a big company that has you send your invoices in on their website. In order to send anything in you need billing codes.) Her message said I'll have the necessary codes on Monday. Yesterday passed and I didn't have any codes so I called her today and her voicemail says "This is no longer the # for XXX". WTF? I called the main line and I found out that the woman quit on Friday!
> 
> You can't tell me she didn't know she was quitting when she sent that message to me on Thursday. I've never met the woman before in person but I sure hope our paths cross some day so I can let her know she's the most worthless person I've ever conducted business with. I tried getting these codes from her back in November.
> 
> I do have a happy ending to report though...I called and spoke to the woman's supervisor and she emailed me the codes within 15 minutes.


So you got a happy ending with a new gal??? Congrats!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1927418 said:


> So last Thursday I was sent an email from a lady who works for a company that I do contract work for. (It's a big company that has you send your invoices in on their website. In order to send anything in you need billing codes.) Her message said I'll have the necessary codes on Monday. Yesterday passed and I didn't have any codes so I called her today and her voicemail says "This is no longer the # for XXX". WTF? I called the main line and I found out that the woman quit on Friday!
> 
> You can't tell me she didn't know she was quitting when she sent that message to me on Thursday. I've never met the woman before in person but I sure hope our paths cross some day so I can let her know she's the most worthless person I've ever conducted business with. I tried getting these codes from her back in November.
> 
> I do have a happy ending to report though...I called and spoke to the woman's supervisor and she emailed me the codes within 15 minutes.


Company start with an i


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Forecast discussion says they may be ending to show too soon, that it may linger until 6 am tomorrow.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1927432 said:


> Forecast discussion says they may be ending to show too soon, that it may linger until 6 am tomorrow.


For flurries, yes.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1927435 said:


> For flurries, yes.


But if we already have .8", then flurries for 3 hours... Then there's an inch at 4:30 am.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1927218 said:


> Gun shot. Deputy onscene cancelled all ems.


That would be the second dead body for that deputy ours was all natural old age though


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

RAP is back to 1/3" total.

NAM dropped a bit.


----------



## TKLAWN

Radar and weather models don't seem to add up.


----------



## Doughboy12

More restrictive walleye regulations for Upper Red Lake take effect Jan. 23

Beginning Friday, Jan. 23, walleye regulations will become more restrictive on Upper Red Lake because of a record December walleye harvest, according to the Minnesota Department of Natural Resources.

The daily bag and possession limit will be two walleye, and anglers must immediately release all walleye 17- to 26-inches long. Only one walleye in possession may be longer than 26 inches. The current regulation allowed three walleye in the daily bag and possession limit.

Upper Red Lake harvest restrictions are necessary to comply with a joint walleye harvest plan agreement with the Red Lake Band of Chippewa. For more information on Red Lake fishing regulations, see www.mndnr.gov/regulations/fishing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1927456 said:


> Radar and weather models don't seem to add up.


They say it will develop over central MN.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1927449 said:


> RAP is back to 1/3" total.
> 
> NAM dropped a bit.


Heading out to pick up milk and bread before she hits !!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

New treadmill now assembled and comfortably waiting for a victim on the second floor.


----------



## Doughboy12

NorthernProServ;1927467 said:


> Heading out to pick up milk and bread before she hits !!!!


Wait, what?


----------



## banonea

11 degree here 

Still watching continued education. .....this stuff sucks ass.......


----------



## NorthernProServ

Doughboy12;1927480 said:


> Wait, what?


youtube "bread and milk"


----------



## Bill1090

Locals are saying 1". Nothing from NWS.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Schaffer said somewhere between a dusting and an inch, but he'd be shocked if anyone got an inch.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1927500 said:


> Schaffer said somewhere between a dusting and an inch, but he'd be shocked if anyone got an inch.


We know your wife won't


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1927504 said:


> We know your wife won't


Not with the attitude she's had lately.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1927425 said:


> Company start with an i


No, starts with a T.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1927492 said:


> youtube "bread and milk"


I love that one... hilarious


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1927512 said:


> No, starts with a T.


K, company i plowed for had a code for employee, equipment as well as property


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1927473 said:


> New clothes rack now assembled and comfortably waiting for a victim on the second floor.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1927544 said:


> I love that one... hilarious


The way we all talk about a 0.50" of snow on here, I wonder how far off we really are from him when "normal people" hear us talk about the weather.


----------



## Ranger620

banonea;1927241 said:


> It is, but better than the class, you don't run long because of a long winded teacher.


Been doing this for a few years. The only thing I dont like about it is you dont get the updated codes.
One positive not sure if you know about it or not or maybe its to late is I can skip to the end and take the test. I can get all 14 hours done in about 3


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ian says patchy flakes.


----------



## Bill1090

Plows hooked up just in case.


----------



## Ranger620

I think its time the wild need to call the hanson brothers


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have 3 plows off, nothing's filled up. Doing my part for the rest of you guys.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1927620 said:


> I have 3 plows off, nothing's filled up. Doing my part for the rest of you guys.


I finally got my tractor running. After last storm I thought it was gelling up tried everything. Drained the gas tank today. 1" of fuel in a can and I couldnt see the bottom. The mississippi in flood stage had a cleaner look. Not sure how that much dirt got in the tank but she's good to go now.


----------



## unit28

Told yuins..


Just got in
good night


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1927623 said:


> I finally got my tractor running. After last storm I thought it was gelling up tried everything. Drained the gas tank today. 1" of fuel in a can and I couldnt see the bottom. The mississippi in flood stage had a cleaner look. Not sure how that much dirt got in the tank but she's good to go now.


My small tractor is still in the shop, probably should have called on it today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like it wants to be southern metro / south thing right now. 85% of the snow is on the local radar now. The second blob of snow has caught up with the first.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1927642 said:


> Looks like it wants to be southern metro / south thing right now. 85% of the snow is on the local radar now. The second blob of snow has caught up with the first.


Just needs to hold together for another couple hundred miles. Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Frankie is back....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Man, everyone must be scrambling to get their snow stuff ready.

For snow being on the radar, it sure is quiet in here.


----------



## Doughboy12

NorthernProServ;1927492 said:


> youtube "bread and milk"


Simply awesome!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1927678 said:


> Man, everyone must be scrambling to get their snow stuff ready.
> 
> For snow being on the radar, it sure is quiet in here.


It's not going to do anything. Think this is he first day I haven't been in here till this late. Been building a office all day


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1927678 said:


> Man, everyone must be scrambling to get their snow stuff ready.
> 
> For snow being on the radar, it sure is quiet in here.


SSS fall down and break a hip? He hasn't given an official VRAC yet.


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;1927689 said:


> It's not going to do anything.


Famous last words.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1927678 said:


> Man, everyone must be scrambling to get their snow stuff ready.
> 
> For snow being on the radar, it sure is quiet in here.


I've been busy with the tractor. Now skid has a leaky line gonna let the dealer handle that one. Wild are on and I am cussing at the tv


----------



## NorthernProServ

Ranger620;1927698 said:


> I've been busy with the tractor. Now skid has a leaky line gonna let the dealer handle that one. Wild are on and I am cussing at the tv


I've been busy doing jack ****


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1927698 said:


> Wild are on and I am cussing at the tv


Nothing new there!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1927678 said:


> Man, everyone must be scrambling to get their snow stuff ready.
> 
> For snow being on the radar, it sure is quiet in here.


Nah just chasing the kids around... washed my truck today, all plows are off, nothing ready, green expo tomorrow... Maybe it WILL snow???


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1927689 said:


> It's not going to do anything. Think this is he first day I haven't been in here till this late. Been building a office all day


Nice! Throw some pics up! I love shop projects!


----------



## Green Grass

NorthernProServ;1927699 said:


> I've been busy tail gate shopping


Fixed it for you


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;1927694 said:


> Famous last words.


If it happens it happens


----------



## Bill1090

cbservicesllc;1927705 said:


> Nice! Throw some pics up! I love shop projects!


This^^^. We want to see it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1927705 said:


> Nice! Throw some pics up! I love shop projects!


Let me just find a low quality camera first


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1927703 said:


> Nah just chasing the kids around... washed my truck today, all plows are off, nothing ready, green expo tomorrow... Maybe it WILL snow???


Almost the same except my 1 plow is back on & no kids to chase  
I imagine I'll see you tomorrow.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1927720 said:


> Let me just find a low quality camera first


Dig out the crayola's :laughing:


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;1927582 said:


> Been doing this for a few years. The only thing I dont like about it is you dont get the updated codes.
> One positive not sure if you know about it or not or maybe its to late is I can skip to the end and take the test. I can get all 14 hours done in about 3


I discovered that during the last lesson. If they have the new contractor update available you should be able to get any of the updated code as you would think. That's the one I was wishing I could have taken, but out of all of them the only one that I had any interest in was for the weather proofing. I've got to do my other 7 hours tomorrow I'm going to take the one on fall protection.


----------



## Ranger620

banonea;1927725 said:


> I discovered that during the last lesson. If they have the new contractor update available you should be able to get any of the updated code as you would think. That's the one I was wishing I could have taken, but out of all of them the only one that I had any interest in was for the weather proofing. I've got to do my other 7 hours tomorrow I'm going to take the one on fall protection.


If I was wise (thats a big if) I would take 7 this year since its not snowing but most likely i'll blow it off and scramble next year to get my 14 in. I should take 7 hrs though


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;1927732 said:


> If I was wise (thats a big if) I would take 7 this year since its not snowing but most likely i'll blow it off and scramble next year to get my 14 in. I should take 7 hrs though


I can tell you that I will be doing it from home from now on. It is much more enjoyable than sitting in that class, other than the instructor that it was recorded is so monotone,, but I ended up taking a nap about 3 hours into it just so that I could wake up


----------



## banonea

not quite sure how yours was but didn't you have to write down a code that they would throw out about halfway through the lesson in order to skip to the next lesson. They do that to make sure that you're actually watching the lesson, at least with the place that I took mIne


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1927720 said:


> Let me just find a low quality camera first


Haha, nice...



BossPlow614;1927722 said:


> Almost the same except my 1 plow is back on & no kids to chase
> I imagine I'll see you tomorrow.


I would imagine... I'm not feeling the snow, but we could get surprised...


----------



## Deershack

Regarding FB,Linkdin and so on. A few years ago I made up a name and posted a pic of me in a Santa suit on FB. Nothing in the profile. Within an hour I started getting friend requests. Still getting them. Almost the same thing on Linkdin. Get about 10 request a week for linking. These people don't know me from Adam, why they want to be "friends" or be linked is beyond me.


----------



## Doughboy12

This is getting sad. 
They have officially given up.


----------



## Ranger620

banonea;1927746 said:


> not quite sure how yours was but didn't you have to write down a code that they would throw out about halfway through the lesson in order to skip to the next lesson. They do that to make sure that you're actually watching the lesson, at least with the place that I took mIne


Nope the one I took has no videos. You read thru the pages and at the end of the chapter theres a test. I think I had 7-10 chapters. Pass the test and you move to the next chapter. Dont pass just go back thru and skim thru and retake the quiz. At the end of the 7-10 chapters theres a test its like 5 questions from each chapter. Pass the test and you get a print out and your done. 
Only thing they did this year was you could only sign up for one class a day. Year before last I did all 14 hours in one day in 3 hours. Just skip to the quizes take em then take the test. Its all stuff you should know if you have been in const. for a while. The only reason I like the classroom is to get mn updated codes


----------



## TKLAWN

Doughboy12;1927772 said:


> This is getting sad.
> They have officially given up.


Rather be mid tier in a man pyramid than watch that trash.

Go gophers!


----------



## Doughboy12

G
o
a
l
.......


----------



## Ranger620

If I was mike yeo I would schedule a scrimmage game with a high school. Maybe they can win and get some motivation back. Notice I said "maybe".


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;1927783 said:


> If I was mike yeo I would schedule a scrimmage game with a high school. Maybe they can win and get some motivation back. Notice I said "maybe".


He might be coaching a high school at this rate... No I don't blame him. He actually had the team outplaying MANY teams.


----------



## Doughboy12

I hate listening to these HOMER announcers too.
NBC sports sucks cafe.


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;1927788 said:


> I hate listening to these HOMER announcers too.
> NBC sports sucks cafe.


Cant stand them either. Just terrible announcing.


----------



## Doughboy12

Another goal with the goalie standing on the goal line.


----------



## Ranger620

Its snowing here. Light but its snowing. Looking at radar maybe a couple of hours worth


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

All of my hourlies have been dropped to less than 1/2" total.


----------



## Camden

Looks like it's sliding south of me but you metro guys might get lucky.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Green Grass;1927711 said:


> Fixed it for you


Ha!....Well of course I have been looking. Funny thing is, it's kinda growing on me.


----------



## NorthernProServ

" snow amounts ranging from a few tenths of an inch to
near one inch will be common during this time period. Much of the
snow will come to an end across the region by 11 pm."


----------



## Green Grass

NorthernProServ;1927824 said:


> Ha!....Well of course I have been looking. Funny thing is, it's kinda growing on me.


You know that if you replace it you will mark up the new one. If you leave it alone you will never put another mark in it.


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;1927826 said:


> You know that if you replace it you will mark up the new one. If you leave it alone you will never put another mark in it.


Keep it for the winter, use the new one in thw summer


----------



## Ranger620

Looking at radar the greens look to be sliding east just south of st. cloud. The stuff coming into the metro looks to be drying up a little.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1927555 said:


> Fixed it for you.


For now you are wrong. The wife got home from work and immediately used the treadmill. I'm headed out to get some new shoes tomorrow so I can get on it. I figure if I can get on the thing 5 days a week until we start working in the Spring I'll be in good shape.



Bill1090;1927691 said:


> SSS fall down and break a hip? He hasn't given an official VRAC yet.


I was watching Waconia get beat up by Edina in Girls basketball. If you guys ever want to see a 100' long trophy case I now know where to find one.

VRAC: 0.09"


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ran to oronoco to get a wood stove. About 3 minutes from my house on the return trip home the oldest calls and says she thinks there's a broken pipe. Rush into the house and baffled where the water is coming from. Not a whole lot of water. After looking and putting clues together I came to conclusion that one of the younger 2 pushed and ran the water out of the fridge. Water ran under the stove and down a hole in the floor for the 220 plug for the stove. The 2 oldest were not paying attention again, and got a good butt chewing.


----------



## qualitycut

Green headed right towards lwmr


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1927886 said:


> Green headed right towards lwmr


Yeah, I know.


----------



## qualitycut

Be lucky to get a half inch here


----------



## qualitycut

Kstp talking 1-2 monday


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1927887 said:


> Yeah, I know.


$5 says it turn almost all blue by the time it reaches you. payup


----------



## CityGuy

Dusting to 1/4 out here. Still coming down


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1927443 said:


> That would be the second dead body for that deputy ours was all natural old age though


Certain somebody's on my department?


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1927490 said:


> 11 degree here
> 
> Still watching continued education. .....this stuff sucks ass.......


Sounds like fire training at times.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1927909 said:


> Certain somebody's on my department?


No idea I didn't make the call.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Be nice to just go salt now and be done but we know haw that would work. End up with an inch. Just want to go to bed, it's been a long 12-13 days. Little one got sick on the second brought him to the dr on the sixth and was told it was just a cold (which the wife flat out said it wasn't) brought him to the ER on the eighth (his bday) and he was admitted with pneumonia. Hopefully he comes home tomorrow. Guess I shouldn't complain too much the wife has spent every night there with him. So again I just want to go salt and to bed


----------



## NorthernProServ

Green Grass;1927826 said:


> You know that if you replace it you will mark up the new one. If you leave it alone you will never put another mark in it.


That's about it!



banonea;1927831 said:


> Keep it for the winter, use the new one in thw summer


Not a bad idea. I checked out carparts.com and they have a ton of white ones but only 1 or 2 black ones.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1927913 said:


> No idea I didn't make the call.


MM and TM dad passed this morning I guess you got the call.
Wake Friday and Funeral Saturday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1927901 said:


> $5 says it turn almost all blue by the time it reaches you. payup


It's getting there.


----------



## CityGuy

I am guessing the wild lost again?

Was at training and missed the game and to lazy to look.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1927921 said:


> MM and TM dad passed this morning I guess you got the call.
> Wake Friday and Funeral Saturday.


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1927923 said:


> I am guessing the wild lost again?
> 
> Was at training and missed the game and to lazy to look.


It's better if you don't look


----------



## Camden

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1927916 said:


> Be nice to just go salt now and be done but we know haw that would work. End up with an inch. Just want to go to bed, it's been a long 12-13 days. Little one got sick on the second brought him to the dr on the sixth and was told it was just a cold (which the wife flat out said it wasn't) brought him to the ER on the eighth (his bday) and he was admitted with pneumonia. Hopefully he comes home tomorrow. Guess I shouldn't complain too much the wife has spent every night there with him. So again I just want to go salt and to bed


Sorry to hear that. Hope your little guy gets healthy soon.


----------



## SSS Inc.

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1927916 said:


> Be nice to just go salt now and be done but we know haw that would work. End up with an inch. Just want to go to bed, it's been a long 12-13 days. Little one got sick on the second brought him to the dr on the sixth and was told it was just a cold (which the wife flat out said it wasn't) brought him to the ER on the eighth (his bday) and he was admitted with pneumonia. Hopefully he comes home tomorrow. Guess I shouldn't complain too much the wife has spent every night there with him. So again I just want to go salt and to bed


Hopefully he gets to come home tomorrow! Spending your b-day in the hospital is no fun, I spent my 8th b-day there.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Finally started snowing here.


----------



## ryde307

Does anyone think we will get more than a half inch out of this?


----------



## Ranger620

ryde307;1927939 said:


> Does anyone think we will get more than a half inch out of this?


I've got a 1/4" now and thats being generous. Snows for another hr or two i'd say end up with 3/8"


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1927916 said:


> Be nice to just go salt now and be done but we know haw that would work. End up with an inch. Just want to go to bed, it's been a long 12-13 days. Little one got sick on the second brought him to the dr on the sixth and was told it was just a cold (which the wife flat out said it wasn't) brought him to the ER on the eighth (his bday) and he was admitted with pneumonia. Hopefully he comes home tomorrow. Guess I shouldn't complain too much the wife has spent every night there with him. So again I just want to go salt and to bed


That's no good... Hate seeing the little ones sick...


----------



## NorthernProServ

looks like some darker blues/greens moving in for the west metro it appears.....at this time.


----------



## NorthernProServ

^^ see what I did there? I'm learning


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SSS Inc.;1927929 said:


> Hopefully he gets to come home tomorrow! Spending your b-day in the hospital is no fun, I spent my 8th b-day there.


We didn't even tell him, he just keeps telling people his bday is in a couple days. He just turned 3


----------



## SSS Inc.

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1927948 said:


> We didn't even tell him, he just keeps telling people his bday is in a couple days. He just turned 3


Perfect, have a big party when he feels better.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looksnlike the greens are going to slide around me just to the north.

With that said, I have a heavy coating.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Sidewalk crews and salt trucks leaving at 1a.m. payup


----------



## ryde307

Drakeslayer;1927953 said:


> Sidewalk crews and salt trucks leaving at 1a.m. payup


We are starting at 4. Only one sidewalk crew instead of 3. They may be a bit behind.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1927954 said:


> We are starting at 4. Only one sidewalk crew instead of 3. They may be a bit behind.


You only have one available? Or that's all you're sending out?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Trying to decide do I run down and do my zero tol. Walk now??? Or do it at 5 am, then just hang out in the cities and do my curb to curbs??


----------



## SSS Inc.

The greens are coming to get me now! Oh no!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1927957 said:


> Trying to decide do I run down and do my zero tol. Walk now??? Or do it at 5 am, then just hang out in the cities and do my curb to curbs??


Well its still snowing so you might as well wait until 5. Then you can stop somewhere and have breakfast. Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

Sooooo... are we going to get more than a half inch?


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1927960 said:


> Sooooo... are we going to get more than a half inch?


I have about a 1/16" so far. I really doubt it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The greens grew again just north of me.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1927963 said:


> I have about a 1/16" so far. I really doubt it.


Yikes... guess I'll just get a couple guys out to salt in the morning...


----------



## qualitycut

Falling apart to the west of me


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1927965 said:


> Yikes... guess I'll just get a couple guys out to salt in the morning...


Im just gonna stay up till its done and go out. Another hr maybe.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1927969 said:


> Im just gonna stay up till its done and go out. Another hr maybe.


Think that's what I'm gonna do too.

Get ready, head out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My first apartment isn't until 10 am. If I leave at 5, take 2 hours to do walks, I'm done at 7, with 3 hours to blow.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1927976 said:


> My first apartment isn't until 10 am. If I leave at 5, take 2 hours to do walks, I'm done at 7, with 3 hours to blow.


Or wait be done at 2ish and then sleep till 830


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1927976 said:


> My first apartment isn't until 10 am. If I leave at 5, take 2 hours to do walks, I'm done at 7, with 3 hours to blow.


I changed my mind. Leave now.....it will be out of here by 12:15.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1927956 said:


> You only have one available? Or that's all you're sending out?


Both. We were starting at 10pm originally. Then it didn't snow. Wasn't sure it would. Didn't feel like calling and trying to get others in at 4. Some guys also Have daytime jobs so early Am doesn't work for them.


----------



## Ranger620

Roads are barely white and its almost done. I wonder if my residule salt will melt it off. Maybe I should skip it. hmmm salt or wait for a call


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1927981 said:


> Roads are barely white and its almost done. I wonder if my residule salt will melt it off. Maybe I should skip it. hmmm salt or wait for a call


Supposed to be 20 tomorrow and above freezing the rest of the week.

Some of the lots i seen today would beed 2 inches to worry about anything


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1927982 said:


> Supposed to be 20 tomorrow and above freezing the rest of the week.
> 
> Some of the lots i seen today would beed 2 inches to worry about anything


Im only thinking of my 1" trigger accounts that are basically zero tolerance. There was a little left over white hue it may melt off tomorrow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1927982 said:


> Supposed to be 20 tomorrow and above freezing the rest of the week.
> 
> Some of the lots i seen today would beed 2 inches to worry about anything


Yeah I'm going to go run and look at some walks and lots as soon as this last green band moves through...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1927980 said:


> Both. We were starting at 10pm originally. Then it didn't snow. Wasn't sure it would. Didn't feel like calling and trying to get others in at 4. Some guys also Have daytime jobs so early Am doesn't work for them.


Like me then. Some guys gotta bail by 4-5 am.

It's all but done. By the time I get out of the flannel PJs, get in the lined jeans, grab a shovel, get the truck warmed, stop @ KwikTrip for a couple of Rockstars, get to WBL, it'll be dang near time to get started on my apartments.


----------



## qualitycut

Nothing here.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1927988 said:


> Nothing here.


White here but barely.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1927989 said:


> White here but barely.


I have 3/8" here in corcoran


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I can clearly see all footprints and tire marks in the driveway. Neighbor came home and there's no ridge along the tire track on the road.


----------



## Doughboy12

Little more than just white here...but not by much.
If you don't have black lots after Saturday you aren't trying hard enough. 36 for a high.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1927990 said:


> I have 3/8" here in corcoran


I might get there, I see the green blob is now forming again to the west. Its snowing pretty good now just not adding up. 
Thinking I will set the alarm for about 9:00 so I don't miss Sesame Street.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS... Your Roller Girls are on Al Malmberg.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1927994 said:


> SSS... Your Roller Girls are on Al Malmberg.


Nice! Its funny I never listen to his show unless I'm plowing. I'll have to turn it on.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I never listen either. I download the podcast for something to listen to in the summer on a mower, but usually don't listen outside of work.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1927989 said:


> White here but barely.


Looks like someone took a cup of flour and sprinkled the driveway, thats about all i got


----------



## Ranger620

Went out and started the truck, this last little bit coming thru is really coming down. Rogers could see close to an inch. I'll have to go measure


----------



## TKLAWN

Champagne powder copywrite Novak.

I suppose I should go do some sidewalks then.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The greens in North Branch dropped a little under 1/2".


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1928001 said:


> The greens in North Branch dropped a little under 1/2".


This last band is a nice size green going thru the north metro I bet it drops a half inch. I bet we hit 1" in the north metro or real close


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1928002 said:


> This last band is a nice size green going thru the north metro I bet it drops a half inch. I bet we hit 1" in the north metro or real close


I'm making a beeline to Lino / **** Rapids now.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Snowing hardest it has all night right now... Had just shy of 1/2" when I left the house a few minutes ago... And it's almost done...


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1928004 said:


> Snowing hardest it has all night right now... Had just shy of 1/2" when I left the house a few minutes ago... And it's almost done...


Same here....


----------



## NorthernProServ

MNDOT is out, plows down


----------



## NorthernProServ

Ranger620;1928002 said:


> This last band is a nice size green going thru the north metro I bet it drops a half inch. I bet we hit 1" in the north metro or real close


Dang, better hold then then.


----------



## qualitycut

Im missing out on all the snow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

At a little less than 1/2 in Wyoming. Greens just got here. They also look like they are dwindling (hopefully).


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drove to the end of the snow (my shop)... 5/8" in Dayton... lame sauce...


----------



## hansenslawncare

qualitycut;1928009 said:


> Im missing out on all the snow


Must be the same here...about 1/8" at best in Woodbury.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1928003 said:


> I'm making a beeline to Lino / **** Rapids now.


Let me know what **** rapids has.
I have a strong 3/4"on in rogers on a big lot that is treated


----------



## BossPlow614

Ranger620;1928014 said:


> Let me know what **** rapids has.
> I have a strong 3/4"on in rogers on a big lot that is treated


Curious to know CR also. Looked outside about an hour ago and there was a heavy dusting. Now the dark blue on noaa radar is right on top of Champlin.


----------



## qualitycut

hansenslawncare;1928012 said:


> Must be the same here...about 1/8" at best in Woodbury.


Im ok with it. Better than just under and inch or 1.5. No decisions to make


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

About done in Wyoming. A heavy 1/2".

Headed south.


----------



## hansenslawncare

qualitycut;1928016 said:


> Im ok with it. Better than just under and inch or 1.5. No decisions to make


Exactly this...


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1928017 said:


> About done in Wyoming. A heavy 1/2".
> 
> Headed south.


Can you scrape my driveway and clean up my sidewalk, thanks


----------



## qualitycut

hansenslawncare;1928018 said:


> Exactly this...


Only decision is to have another beer or go to bed.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Half inch MG/Osseo... My treated walks and lots still have clear spots... This sucks... At least it's a salt run I guess...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

3/4" in Forest Lake. This snow needs to stop VERY soon.


----------



## hansenslawncare

qualitycut;1928020 said:


> Only decision is to have another beer or go to bed.


I could go for a double quarter pounder from McD's...but too lazy to leave the house. Time to hit the sack I guess...out.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1928022 said:


> 3/4" in Forest Lake. This snow needs to stop VERY soon.


20 ish min


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1928024 said:


> 20 ish min


Yeah..... Can't be anymore than that. I'll have to have you guys plow since you're already up.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1928026 said:


> Yeah..... Can't be anymore than that. I'll have to have you guys plow since you're already up.


Ha you wont get enough. Im up if ya do though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

**whew**!!! Only 1/2" in Lino Lakes.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1928028 said:


> **whew**!!! Only 1/2" in Lino Lakes.


I would bet about the same in CR


----------



## NorthernProServ

5/8 Crystal , snow started again lightly here


----------



## Polarismalibu

I need 1/4" more I wanna plow


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;1928031 said:


> I need 1/4" more I wanna plow


Why not, up and ready to go.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1928032 said:


> Why not, up and ready to go.


Not gonna lie... If we could have squeezed out 3/4" I think I might have... One thing I noticed for sure... Not one shred of evidence of any plow guys out yet... Not like last week when we had one of these little popcorn fart events...


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1928033 said:


> Not gonna lie... If we could have squeezed out 3/4" I think I might have... One thing I noticed for sure... Not one shred of evidence of any plow guys out yet... Not like last week when we had one of these little popcorn fart events...


I think we probably would of done the same, just a little light still !!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1928035 said:


> I think we probably would of done the same, just a little light still !!


I have 8 accounts in Forest Lake if you all want to plow. I'll buy Perkins after.

There are guys plowing in Lino, the industrial stuff along 35 by the prison.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CB - you check Dave's yet?

Or can anyone confirm < 1" in **** Rapids?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doubled back to Forest Lake, ended at 3/4.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1928037 said:


> CB - you check Dave's yet?
> 
> Or can anyone confirm < 1" in **** Rapids?


Only have got to BP so far.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

DOT doing the blockade on 35.




Still no refund on my sales tax mix up.

I'm sure they're setting me up for an audit now.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1928040 said:


> DOT doing the blockade on 35.
> 
> Still no refund on my sales tax mix up.
> 
> I'm sure they're setting me up for an audit now.


Just paid mine today, almost forgot.

I have never needed to amend one before, but I'm sure they look extra close once you do.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

You could call it an inch here if anyone wanted to. Measured 15/16" of fluff


----------



## TKLAWN

Truck says 20deg, nice night for shoveling.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Cafing shop key broke off in the pos lock. Got 1" here not looking good to get done by 6 now


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

TKLAWN;1928044 said:


> Truck says 20deg, nice night for shoveling.


No such thing


----------



## ringahding1

.5" here in the hood


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1928043 said:


> You could call it an inch here if anyone wanted to. Measured 15/16" of fluff


You saying that's in **** Rapids??


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1928048 said:


> Where are you guys saying 1" ??


**** rapids 15/16"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1928050 said:


> **** rapids 15/16"


Really??? Hmmmmmm....


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1928051 said:


> Really??? Hmmmmmm....


Not what I said when I looked out the window, then saw everyone only has .5".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1928052 said:


> Not what I said when I looked out the window, then saw everyone only has .5".


Where do ya usually do your measuring??


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1928051 said:


> Really??? Hmmmmmm....


I'm 8 or so blocks from 109/foley


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1928053 said:


> Where do ya usually do your measuring??


Did it on bed rail


----------



## NorthernProServ

first set of sidewalks were completely burned off from the previous salt


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1928054 said:


> I'm 8 or so blocks from 109/foley


You're right in my area then. Guess I'll haveta go check. Just figured Forest Lake to Lino to Blaine was all 1/2" to a light 3/4" **** Rapids would be the same.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1928056 said:


> first set of sidewalks were completely burned off from the previous salt


My walks I was shoveling innWBL were doing the same. Probably could have just ran some more salt and called it good. Might still do that if I'm short on time after this **** Rapids check.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1928045 said:


> Cafing shop key broke off in the pos lock. Got 1" here not looking good to get done by 6 now


Didn't you just move into that shop?

Could count on 2 hands the number of trucks I've seen out from North Branch to Lino back to Forest Lake down to WBL and now onto SPL/ Fridley.


----------



## BossPlow614

Just measured right about an inch in Ramsey.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

There ain't NOBODY out plowing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Not even 1/2" in Spring Lake Park, about a mile north of Crysteel.

Less than this at Sam's Club in Fridley. I'll have to get back here later.... $1.65 for gas.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1928061 said:


> There ain't NOBODY out plowing.


Noticed that too, skid and dump truck are warming up. Salt run and back to bed


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

In **** Rapids and this is on........ WHERE'S MY STEAK???


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1928061 said:


> There ain't NOBODY out plowing.


Same, have seen NO one. Amazing!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hanson & Hwy 10......


----------



## ringahding1

we are hittin the walks


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1928066 said:


> Hanson & Hwy 10......


No way, wtf


----------



## MNPLOWCO

0.45 to 0.5 inch Minnetonka at 7 and 101 area.

Maybe some sidewalks at 5 am. 


If I feel really generous.


----------



## NorthernProServ




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1928068 said:


> No way, wtf


Literally 2 miles from you.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1928071 said:


> [IMG




You sure about that??


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1928073 said:


> You sure about that??


Better now....burning it through From the last run


----------



## BossPlow614

I did see one other truck plowing a Super America. I believe that same company does the culvers next to it.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Few trucks plowing around Osseo.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Forgot about a new zero tolerance sidewalk in Forest Lake, so sent back there.......again.

Since 2:30, I've gone from WBL to Shoreview, to Spring Lake Park / Fridley, to **** Rapids up to Lino and back to Forest Lake. 

2 trucks plowing different spots in Shoreview. 2 large strip malls around Northtown Mall being plowed, but not Northtown Mall. 

Nothing in **** Rapids, Lino nor Forest Lake.

Fleet Farm in Blaine on 35W which ALWAYS gets plowed no matter what..... Not being plowed.

Guess everyone is waiting for the melt.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

I've only seen 1 interstate salt truck, nobody else


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

3/8" in St. Paul 

Someone is plowing the 3/8"


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;1928076 said:


> Few trucks plowing around Osseo.


That was probably me


----------



## SnowGuy73

18° breeze overcast.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like about a half inch here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Holy cripes. I gotta get on SSS's treadmill.

Shoveling this townhome and I'm realizing how out of shape I am.


----------



## Ranger620

I plowed rogers, ramsey, anoka, **** rapids, fridley and plymouth didnt see anyone maybe one


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1928066 said:


> Hanson & Hwy 10......


Well that makes me feel better after reading 15/16"


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1928110 said:


> Well that makes me feel better after reading 15/16"


All the news said was that the metro area got a 1/2" last night


----------



## SnowGuy73

Everyone is talking snow Tuesday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1928124 said:


> Everyone is talking snow Tuesday.


Nws is at 30%.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

cbservicesllc;1928110 said:


> Well that makes me feel better after reading 15/16"


I swear, the fnhimers were flying. Then everyone was at 1/2" so I settled down


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1928110 said:


> Well that makes me feel better after reading 15/16"


I had 5/8" hwy 10 and foley


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/d...hr126hr132hr138hr144hr150hr156hr162hr168hr174

Next Tues/Wed. At this time.


----------



## Bill1090

15* out. That's 35* warmer than this time yesterday.


----------



## Bill1090

I'm at 40% for Tuesday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

One more town home building in this complex to shovel around.

I'll pay the 4 hours next time.

Doesn't help my guys had been giving up space. Got everything framed out again so no more excuses, right?


----------



## mnlefty

Am I just imagining things or did the trade show at the Expo used to be like 10-15 bucks for "trade show only"? Thought about going down today just for giggles, but have a hard time paying $30 bucks just to go see the same stuff and a bunch of people I used to know...


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Alright I just got home and remeasured. 2 spots in the street 5/8,13/16". driveway was 5/8, 13/16" and the bed rail of the truck is 7/8".


----------



## TKLAWN

Hmmm Accuweather has .3 of ice Friday night.


----------



## qualitycut

Maybe 1/8 here and the city and county were plowing. Wtf


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

And the emails / calls have started. "We have over 2" of snow in our lot, why wasn't it plowed??"


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1928212 said:


> And the emails / calls have started. "We have over 2" of snow in our lot, why wasn't it plowed??"


Exactly what i was talking about last night being glad we only got 1/8


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1928192 said:


> Alright I just got home and remeasured. 2 spots in the street 5/8,13/16". driveway was 5/8, 13/16" and the bed rail of the truck is 7/8".


The snow on the bed rail didn't fall as far, therefore didn't compact as much.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1928212 said:


> And the emails / calls have started. "We have over 2" of snow in our lot, why wasn't it plowed??"


Perfect opportunity to talk them into a lower trigger, like you want.

"Everyone's a winner"


----------



## CityGuy

Breakfast or lunch. Been here since 4.


----------



## CityGuy

About a half out there. Running mains.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1928222 said:


> Perfect opportunity to talk them into a lower trigger, like you want.
> 
> "Everyone's a winner"


They are already @ 1", and hired me because The previous company oversalted.


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;1928225 said:


> Breakfast or lunch. Been here since 4.


Brunch!


----------



## cbservicesllc

I'm sitting in a "getting paid for your work" class that Lwnmwrman should be in with me right now...


----------



## SnowGuy73

...................................


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1928235 said:


> I'm sitting in a "getting paid for your work" class that Lwnmwrman should be in with me right now...


I've got work to do so I can get paid.


----------



## qualitycut

The cafing city plow just went by again with the blade down. Im not kidding when i say we only got 1/8 inch. No wonder are taxes in this city are so high


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1928236 said:


> ...................................


Yes please


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1928238 said:


> The cafing city plow just went by again with the blade down. Im not kidding when i say we only got 1/8 inch. No wonder are taxes in this city are so high[/
> 
> I'm guessing **** rapids will be by tomorrow afternoon and the sidewalk will be done Friday


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1928236 said:


> ...................................


Bring it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1928238 said:


> The cafing city plow just went by again with the blade down. Im not kidding when i say we only got 1/8 inch. No wonder are taxes in this city are so high


If your angry about it then do something about it.

Go to a council meeting and speak at the open forum portion. Better bring photo evidence and amounts of snow on what days, otherwise you may as well tell a wall.


----------



## Ranger620

To take a nap or not... That is the question


----------



## CityGuy

It's acutually kinda nice out today for once. Feels warmer.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1928261 said:


> To take a nap or not... That is the question


In 2.5 hours the answer is yes.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1928256 said:


> If your angry about it then do something about it.
> 
> Go to a council meeting and speak at the open forum portion. Better bring photo evidence and amounts of snow on what days, otherwise you may as well tell a wall.


Ha like thats going to do anything. Its jys a waste of money your on the other side so i dont expect you to agree. Why not just drop a little salt and call it good. They are going to anyway. Then they hit everything 2 plus times i mean come on.


----------



## qualitycut

And to be honest if i did im sure the city would be on my ass for something in the future. Seen it before.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1928268 said:


> Ha like thats going to do anything. Its jys a waste of money your on the other side so i dont expect you to agree. Why not just drop a little salt and call it good. They are going to anyway. Then they hit everything 2 plus times i mean come on.


One would be suprised at what you can do if you go to council and speak up about it. Trust me. Being on the other side I scratch my head at times and say why is this a city problem? The answer is because someone called the mayor or went to a council meeting and *****ed about it.


----------



## Bill1090

https://www.facebook.com/NWS/photos/a.207878764040.128709.206848514040/10153745799644041/?type=1&fref=nf


----------



## banonea

Doing my last 7 hours of continuing education today.


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1928282 said:


> Doing my last 7 hours of continuing education today.


Sounds like a blast!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Saw a guy wearing a Waverley fire and rescue shirt. Anyone on here? I'm at green expo


----------



## qualitycut

Road trip to mankato to pick up a wheeler


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1928297 said:


> Saw a guy wearing a Waverley fire and rescue shirt. Anyone on here? I'm at green expo


Green. .........?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1928282 said:


> Doing my last 7 hours of continuing education today.


Doing my last 7 hours of curb to curbs at apartments today.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Jim, you at the expo?


----------



## cbservicesllc

cbservicesllc;1928335 said:


> Jim, you at the expo?


I'm filling my face by the Mustang skids


----------



## unit28

Well Well i hope that the gfs is fixed

Last week it started out with a big storm on the 20th then flatlined

On off on off on off on........


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1928238 said:


> The cafing city plow just went by again with the blade down. Im not kidding when i say we only got 1/8 inch. No wonder are taxes in this city are so high


They don't even come down my street and my taxes are even higher!


----------



## unit28

les
Next week to get above 4"


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1928350 said:


> They don't even come down my street and my taxes are even higher!


Mine are 3600 a year. That's pretty high fir my 200k house. I know yours are higher. 1 time through would have been enough


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1928363 said:


> Mine are 3600 a year. That's pretty high fir my 200k house. I know yours are higher. 1 time through would have been enough


I agree, sounds like they went way overboard.


----------



## ryde307

I thi k I saw Jim. Saw a Jim's lawn sweatshirt.
Thi k I saw someone else no idea who by sn but saw a Waverly fire sweatshirt. Aren't one of you from there?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

WTH, this property manager is still busting my a$$ that this strip mall in Lino had over 2" of snow.

I sent her the picture I posted earlier of my tape @ Hanson / 10 and told her I will take a pic of the tape when I get to her site at 4, with the building in the background.

F'n Caribou manager is whining that we salted the drive through but didn't plow it and now it's worse than before.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1928297 said:


> Saw a guy wearing a Waverley fire and rescue shirt. Anyone on here? I'm at green expo


Green Grass ?

Young guy?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1928390 said:


> WTH, this property manager is still busting my a$$ that this strip mall in Lino had over 2" of snow.
> 
> I sent her the picture I posted earlier of my tape @ Hanson / 10 and told her I will take a pic of the tape when I get to her site at 4, with the building in the background.
> 
> F'n Caribou manager is whining that we salted the drive through but didn't plow it and now it's worse than before.


Have fun !!!


----------



## qualitycut

Geez having lunch with my college cousin in mankato and holy crap the girls


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1928390 said:


> WTH, this property manager is still busting my a$$ that this strip mall in Lino had over 2" of snow.
> 
> I sent her the picture I posted earlier of my tape @ Hanson / 10 and told her I will take a pic of the tape when I get to her site at 4, with the building in the background.
> 
> F'n Caribou manager is whining that we salted the drive through but didn't plow it and now it's worse than before.


Don't you understand she wants zero tolerance with a 2" trigger? Why can't you provide such services? To quote an old customer " it's plowing snow, how hard can it be?"


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1928398 said:


> Geez having lunch with my college cousin in mankato and holy crap the girls


Yeah, college towns bring out college girls.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

ryde307;1928389 said:


> I thi k I saw Jim. Saw a Jim's lawn sweatshirt.
> Thi k I saw someone else no idea who by sn but saw a Waverly fire sweatshirt. Aren't one of you from there?


Saw you too. With cb right? You guys looked busy a ufc. I was there teaching them how to use the new sprayer or operate it anyway. I skipped picking a fight with the fake grass guy this year. Really impressed with some new stuff this year.


----------



## BossPlow614

Got back home around 5:30a & didn't fall asleep until about 6:30a, slept until about 1:30 today. I'll be at the Green Expo tomorrow morning. I figured it's too late to go because I don't want to sit in traffic & finding a place to park would be a nightmare.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Eating at bunkers. Hope its good


----------



## ryde307

I wasn't with cb. I don't know him. I was with some of our guys and another.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

ryde307;1928430 said:


> I wasn't with cb. I don't know him. I was with some of our guys and another.


OK. Saw a Chris by you. I don't know or ever met cb


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1928390 said:


> WTH, this property manager is still busting my a$$ that this strip mall in Lino had over 2" of snow.
> 
> I sent her the picture I posted earlier of my tape @ Hanson / 10 and told her I will take a pic of the tape when I get to her site at 4, with the building in the background.
> 
> F'n Caribou manager is whining that we salted the drive through but didn't plow it and now it's worse than before.


Well we were going to stop in at mcquacks to do a quality control check on you today but we were to hungry so we stopped at Tobies instead.


----------



## mnlefty

jimslawnsnow;1928412 said:


> I skipped picking a fight with the fake grass guy this year.


Why? Or why the previous fight? I used to have a couple lawns where I thought about suggesting synthetic instead of the ridiculous 300 Sq ft strips of trash they wanted me to grow. It has its place...



jimslawnsnow;1928412 said:


> Really impressed with some new stuff this year.


Not gonna make it this year... what's new?


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1928390 said:


> WTH, this property manager is still busting my a$$ that this strip mall in Lino had over 2" of snow.
> 
> I sent her the picture I posted earlier of my tape @ Hanson / 10 and told her I will take a pic of the tape when I get to her site at 4, with the building in the background.
> 
> F'n Caribou manager is whining that we salted the drive through but didn't plow it and now it's worse than before.


F' Tards

I was actually waiting for the "why did you salt but not plow" email too. One lot I would have actually done, did not have the plow on though.

So far I am in the clear........now I will check my email in a hour and I will probably get one now that I said it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnlefty;1928442 said:


> Not gonna make it this year... what's new?


Same.

First year I can remember since I started I'm not going...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

mnlefty;1928442 said:


> Why? Or why the previous fight? I used to have a couple lawns where I thought about suggesting synthetic instead of the ridiculous 300 Sq ft strips of trash they wanted me to grow. It has its place...
> 
> Not gonna make it this year... what's new?


Basically telling me that customers were going to pay 30k for a fake lawn to have green grass with no pet stains instead of not having a dog or not getting another when current one passes. He was getting pissed because I didn't think it was the best thing since sliced bread. I think the same year djag had a run in with him. I'm sure it has it has a place


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1928297 said:


> Saw a guy wearing a Waverley fire and rescue shirt. Anyone on here? I'm at green expo


Was not me. I bet it was Travis.


----------



## CityGuy

Why do there have to be so many parts to clothes cabnets?


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1928456 said:


> Why do there have to be so many parts to clothes cabnets?


To ensure that you swear.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1928454 said:


> Was not me. I bet it was Travis.


Who's that?


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1928460 said:


> Who's that?


He used to work for primer and now works for someone else


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1928453 said:


> Basically telling me that customers were going to pay 30k for a fake lawn to have green grass with no pet stains instead of not having a dog or not getting another when current one passes. He was getting pissed because I didn't think it was the best thing since sliced bread. I think the same year djag had a run in with him. I'm sure it has it has a place


Like my backyard. I'm seriously considering it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1928467 said:


> Like my backyard. I'm seriously considering it.


You see the new dental office off 1st in Shakopee?

Whole lawn is artificial turf.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1928469 said:


> You see the new dental office off 1st in Shakopee?
> 
> Whole lawn is artificial turf.


I never noticed. I'll have to check it out when the snow melts. How does it look?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1928467 said:


> Like my backyard. I'm seriously considering it.


there were some asphalt companies there and some asphalt machines


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1928458 said:


> To ensure that you swear.


Can you hear me out there? :angry:


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1928467 said:


> Like my backyard. I'm seriously considering it.


You just need a 100,000 cooling system for ice year round.


----------



## CityGuy

And now the rocking chair is here. (insert more swearing here)

Guess I'll put that together tonight too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1928472 said:


> I never noticed. I'll have to check it out when the snow melts. How does it look?


I can tell it's fake, it I'm a turf guy so... But it looks.

Anyone just passing by probably wouldn't even notice.


----------



## NorthernProServ

3 of the last 5 months a customer has called saying they never received there invoice in the mail. I resend and they always get it the second time...odd.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1928483 said:


> And now the rocking chair is here. (insert more swearing here)
> 
> Guess I'll put that together tonight too.


You bought a rocking chain that requires assembly?

That can't end well or last long..


----------



## Bill1090

Got my new toy.


----------



## qualitycut

This wheeler os going to kill me


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My drive thru.....

































The deep snow is from what fell off of cars.

Kohls and Super Target are not plowed. No way that would happen if we had 2".

Tape shows 1/2-5/8".


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1928502 said:


> My drive thru.....
> 
> The deep snow is from what fell off of cars.
> 
> Kohls and Super Target are not plowed. No way that would happen if we had 2".
> 
> Tape shows 1/2-5/8".


So did you plow it now or no?

Edit: does not look that bad for a drive thru lane


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1928476 said:


> Can you hear me out there? :angry:


I was wondering where that was coming from.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Just got off the phone with a customer *****ing up a storm that they can't pay online with there CC. They said QB would not process it. 

They gave me the CC # and I ran it, Declined!

hahaha. I guess the joke is on me though, have to call me back with another form of payment.


----------



## Ranger620

NorthernProServ;1928518 said:


> Just got off the phone with a customer *****ing up a storm that they can't pay online with there CC. They said QB would not process it.
> 
> They gave me the CC # and I ran it, Declined!
> 
> hahaha. I guess the joke is on me though, have to call me back with another form of payment.


 That's if they call you back


----------



## Green Grass

$2.57 for diesel.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1928487 said:


> You bought a rocking chain that requires assembly?
> 
> That can't end well or last long..


Opened box and put back on and cushions.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1928502 said:


> My drive thru.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The deep snow is from what fell off of cars.
> 
> Kohls and Super Target are not plowed. No way that would happen if we had 2".
> 
> Tape shows 1/2-5/8".


Maybe they borrowed SSS's ruler?


----------



## Drakeslayer

Well, we got a new goalie so we will go undefeated from here on out.


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;1928533 said:


> Well, we got a new goalie so we will go undefeated from here on out.


Can't wait to see what he will do.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1928533 said:


> Well, we got a new goalie so we will go undefeated from here on out.


Who did we get????

Nevermind
Devan Dubnyk


----------



## jimslawnsnow

mnlefty;1928442 said:


> Why? Or why the previous fight? I used to have a couple lawns where I thought about suggesting synthetic instead of the ridiculous 300 Sq ft strips of trash they wanted me to grow. It has its place...
> 
> Not gonna make it this year... what's new?


Grasshopper has a high lift dump. Walker has a actual hard cab. Couple other business related stuff. Dixie chopper and Bob cat along with mean machine have standers. I know there's more


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1928524 said:


> $2.57 for diesel.


Paid $1.65 this morning for gas. $46 for 27 gallons.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1928518 said:


> Just got off the phone with a customer *****ing up a storm that they can't pay online with there CC. They said QB would not process it.
> 
> They gave me the CC # and I ran it, Declined!
> 
> hahaha. I guess the joke is on me though, have to call me back with another form of payment.


Happened to me yesterday, filled up went in and card got declined. Called the bank and they said they shut it down because of the home depot thing. They sent me a new card monday but didn't say why with it. Embarrassing


----------



## mn-bob

LwnmwrMan22;1928546 said:


> Paid $1.65 this morning for gas. $46 for 27 gallons.


Wow I thought $1.73 in Champlin was good .


----------



## Bill1090

You guys suck! I'm still paying $1.96 for gas.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1928546 said:


> Paid $1.65 this morning for gas. $46 for 27 gallons.


I'm watching an episode of Chips and gas was $1.59. 1981 I think.


----------



## qualitycut

Prison bus slid of road and got hit by a train. I guess karma is real.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Ranger620;1928522 said:


> That's if they call you back


I have a feeling they won't.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1928559 said:


> I'm watching an episode of Chips and gas was $1.59. 1981 I think.


Would have to be $.59 in '81. No way it was $1.59 in '81 unless it was premium in CA.


----------



## qualitycut

Just seen this, anyone know if its true?

Top Medicare tax went from 1.45% to 2.35%*
Top Income tax bracket went from 35% to 39.6%*
Top Income payroll tax went from 37.4% to 52.2%*
Capital Gains tax went from 15% to 28%*
Dividends tax went from 15% to 39.6%*
Estate tax went from 0% to 55%


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1928566 said:


> Would have to be $.59 in '81. No way it was $1.59 in '81 unless it was premium in CA.


Chips was in California but there was a little thing called the energy crisis. Quick research shows me that it peaked in 1981 until 2001 so I believe it. I'll keep watching just to make sure.

EDIT: all the signs on the gas stations show above $1.50. In your face lawnboy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1928572 said:


> Just seen this, anyone know if its true?
> 
> Top Medicare tax went from 1.45% to 2.35%*
> Top Income tax bracket went from 35% to 39.6%*
> Top Income payroll tax went from 37.4% to 52.2%*
> Capital Gains tax went from 15% to 28%*
> Dividends tax went from 15% to 39.6%*
> Estate tax went from 0% to 55%


http://www.snopes.com/politics/taxes/whathappened.asp


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.snopes.com/politics/taxes/whathappened.asp


----------



## Doughboy12

Those two climbers made it to the top. First guy was at 5: in 5:05.


----------



## Greenery

SSS Inc.;1928574 said:


> Chips was in California but there was a little thing called the energy crisis. Quick research shows me that it peaked in 1981 until 2001 so I believe it. I'll keep watching just to make sure.
> 
> EDIT: all the signs on the gas stations show above $1.50. In your face lawnboy.


Wasn't it like 99 cents in the mid nineties.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1928574 said:


> Chips was in California but there was a little thing called the energy crisis. Quick research shows me that it peaked in 1981 until 2001 so I believe it. I'll keep watching just to make sure.
> 
> EDIT: all the signs on the gas stations show above $1.50. In your face lawnboy.


Hahahaha....yeah, forgot about that energy crisis thing. Was just going off of I'm old enough to remember when the "1" was first started to be used.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Greenery;1928585 said:


> Wasn't it like 99 cents in the mid nineties.


In 96 or 97 I remember it got down to 77¢ when our shop was in Bloomington.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1928572 said:


> Just seen this, anyone know if its true?
> 
> Top Medicare tax went from 1.45% to 2.35%*
> Top Income tax bracket went from 35% to 39.6%*
> Top Income payroll tax went from 37.4% to 52.2%*
> Capital Gains tax went from 15% to 28%*
> Dividends tax went from 15% to 39.6%*
> *Estate tax went from 0% to 55%*


That's the one that's tough to swallow. They are re-taxing already taxed money!


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;1928500 said:


> This wheeler os going to kill me


What'd you get?


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1928542 said:


> Grasshopper has a high lift dump. Walker has a actual hard cab. Couple other business related stuff. Dixie chopper and Bob cat along with mean machine have standers. I know there's more


You know what I was wondering on the way home? No Kage display this year...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1928599 said:


> That's the one that's tough to swallow. They are re-taxing already taxed money!


Agreed.....


----------



## TKLAWN

cbservicesllc;1928621 said:


> You know what I was wondering on the way home? No Kage display this year...


Bummer... No Kristen.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1928580 said:


> http://www.snopes.com/politics/taxes/whathappened.asp


Funny how they call it the "tax payer relief act" when there's no relief! :realmad:


----------



## Bill1090

Down to 30% snow Tuesday and 20% Wednesday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1928630 said:


> Bummer... No Kristen.


This......

Always like the kage girls, and the Bailey's girls!


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1928594 said:


> In 96 or 97 I remember it got down to 77¢ when our shop was in Bloomington.


Watch the first smokie and the bandit

Diesel was 74 cents
Reeds character was beat up by some bikers

Reed had his truck filled up while he was inside paying
He comes out runs all the bikes over
Youcan see rhe sign as he drives off


----------



## unit28

Im out.....,


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1928644 said:


> Watch the first smokie and the bandit
> 
> Diesel was 74 cents
> Reeds character was beat up by some bikers
> 
> Reed had his truck filled up while he was inside paying


That's because Fred don't like Greeks!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

WTF is that blob in ND????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

No, seriously, where did the blob in ND come from????


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1928656 said:


> WTF is that blob in ND????


That is your 1/2" for tonight/tomorrow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Why does it have yellows and reds in it???


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1928657 said:


> No, seriously, where did the blob in ND come from????


Bel just told us about it.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1928659 said:


> Why does it have yellows and reds in it???


Don't worry. You won't get an inch. VRAC @ 0.65 not for me for you.


----------



## IDST

.
Lano called yesterday to give me the bad news water and cafe in the tank and took out two injectors. Didn't have price on repairs for me when Roger called. He called back tonight to tell me bobcat warrantied the work. He said he fought them for me because I didn't get any codes out of it telling me of the water in fuel.
Thank god


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1928621 said:


> You know what I was wondering on the way home? No Kage display this year...


Guess I didn't notice. Did see a few kages though


----------



## jimslawnsnow

There was a kid from some parks department there. I say kid because he looked 20 or less. Anyway. He followed us all over it seemed. Looked at the sprayer from Gerlachs for maybe 10-20 mins and was there the whole time. I said it loud enough that he heard me, that he was following. Didn't see him much after that. Even went out when I took a leak


----------



## Green Grass

jagext;1928677 said:


> .
> Lano called yesterday to give me the bad news water and cafe in the tank and took out two injectors. Didn't have price on repairs for me when Roger called. He called back tonight to tell me bobcat warrantied the work. He said he fought them for me because I didn't get any codes out of it telling me of the water in fuel.
> Thank god


That is awesome!


----------



## Camden

jagext;1928677 said:


> .
> Lano called yesterday to give me the bad news water and cafe in the tank and took out two injectors. Didn't ihave price on repairs for me when Roger called. He called back tonight to tell me bobcat warrantied the work. He said he fought them for me because I didn't get any codes out of it telling me of the water in fuel.
> Thank god


Dang, how many hours do you have on your machine? Are you buying bad fuel or what?


----------



## unit28

Big temp dif between DL and GF

WAA causing the radar colors


----------



## unit28

Dissipating. .....,attm

Maybe 1/4" in the morning


----------



## IDST

Camden;1928686 said:


> Dang, how many hours do you have on your machine? Are you buying bad fuel or what?


100.4 hours on it.

Positive it was the fuel from there. They saved a sample for me. I was planning on taking it to them and make a stink about my bill. I normally get fuel from WH Mcoys and never had a problem in the past 5 years. I should of known better and planned better. It's a small three pump station right "downtown" st. louis park.

I just didnt' think i would make it back. I had about 1/4 of the red left on my gage. 
Machine ran for probably two hours before i shut it down.

I thought it was bad fuel as soon as I heard the knock of un burnt fuel. I sure thought I would get a code for something but got nothing even after it shut down.


----------



## CityGuy

Dresser and chair put together. Productive afternoon.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1928705 said:


> Dresser and chair put together. Productive afternoon.


Now what are you going to do tomorrow. Oh wait we have class again.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1928719 said:


> Now what are you going to do tomorrow. Oh wait we have class again.


Relax after work unless we early start again. Then maybe some painting.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1928657 said:


> No, seriously, where did the blob in ND come from????


Yeah WTF?!?


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1928659 said:


> Why does it have yellows and reds in it???


Yellows and reds are dissipating. I don't think its as big as last nights system. Unless it redevelops  Tomorrow 30-33 with sun it will melt off


----------



## unit28

Skinny boot

Its nothing

attm


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;1928607 said:


> What'd you get?


Can am 1000


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;1928759 said:


> Can am 1000


Those are nice machines. We need pics!


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;1928766 said:


> Those are nice machines. We need pics!


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;1928766 said:


> Those are nice machines. We need pics!


Its a little fast. Gunned it and almost went over backwards on me


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1928769 said:


>


Nice. Whats the plan for it??


----------



## IDST

That was not awesome. remodeling basement and I was hooking up sub panel and touched something I shouldn't have. Arm is a little numb


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;1928770 said:


> Its a little fast. Gunned it and almost went over backwards on me


They got some snot to them. Now you need some tracks and you can go fishing in 3' of snow!


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1928776 said:


> Nice. Whats the plan for it??


Just screw around up north and ice fish. Lots of trails close to the cabin


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;1928783 said:


> They got some snot to them. Now you need some tracks and you can go fishing in 3' of snow!


Yea for 5k lol could just buy a cheap snowmobile for that


----------



## Camden

jagext;1928782 said:


> That was not awesome. remodeling basement and I was hooking up sub panel and touched something I shouldn't have. Arm is a little numb


Shutting the power off while working isn't an option?


----------



## Bill1090

jagext;1928782 said:


> That was not awesome. remodeling basement and I was hooking up sub panel and touched something I shouldn't have. Arm is a little numb


Bet that gave you a jolt of energy.


----------



## Ranger620

jagext;1928782 said:


> That was not awesome. remodeling basement and I was hooking up sub panel and touched something I shouldn't have. Arm is a little numb


So we should call you sparky from now on?


----------



## IDST

Camden;1928786 said:


> Shutting the power off while working isn't an option?


wife and kids home. can't interupt bubble guppies. waited for the wife to be home just in case. The old box is so packed full of wires it's all most impossible to move neutrals and grounds around. I was trying to put in the new 4 gauge wire in.


----------



## IDST

Ranger620;1928796 said:


> So we should call you sparky from now on?


no smoke coming out of my ears. had to quit for the night, shaking to bad. It's very nerve racking


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1928784 said:


> Just screw around up north and ice fish. Lots of trails close to the cabin


Namadji is fun...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1928786 said:


> Shutting the power off while working isn't an option?


That's for pansies. 

I did that once hooking up a new panel. Same feeling I'm sure he's experiencing. It was really a strange sensation.


----------



## Doughboy12

jagext;1928782 said:


> That was not awesome. remodeling basement and I was hooking up sub panel and touched something I shouldn't have. Arm is a little numb


Been there done that. Trying to fish a ground behind the feed lines. Grabbed both sides and it bumped the wires from the pole. Put me on my butt. I was lucky.


----------



## CityGuy

This is why I don't play with power. Safer to pay someone to play with it.


----------



## Green Grass

This talk about all you guys getting shocked is answering a lot of the questions we had about you guys


----------



## Doughboy12

Green Grass;1928810 said:


> This talk about all you guys getting shocked is answering a lot of the questions we had about you guys


There were questions about me long b4 that. :laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1928810 said:


> This talk about all you guys getting shocked is answering a lot of the questions we had about you guys


When I was a kid I would stick my tongue on 9-volt batteries to test them.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1928810 said:


> This talk about all you guys getting shocked is answering a lot of the questions we had about you guys


Now Slimmer makes sense.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1928812 said:


> When I was a kid I would stick my tongue on 9-volt batteries to test them.


Did you pee on electric fences too.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1928812 said:


> When I was a kid I would stick my tongue on 9-volt batteries to test them.


How did that taste?


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1928817 said:


> Did you pee on electric fences too.


They don't have those down town.


----------



## IDST

SSS Inc.;1928812 said:


> When I was a kid I would stick my tongue on 9-volt batteries to test them.


who doesn't do that??wesport


----------



## SSS Inc.

jagext;1928820 said:


> who doesn't do that??wesport


I figured everyone has done that. I know exactly how it tastes. It does have taste to it.


----------



## Bill1090

jagext;1928820 said:


> who doesn't do that??wesport


I personally have never had the urge to. Too many electric fences when I was young has me a little gun shy.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;1928827 said:


> I personally have never had the urge to. Too many electric fences when I was young has me a little gun shy.


Go find a 9-volt and give it a try. Its just a tiny zing but thats how you know the battery is good. No zing - No good!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Everybody is looking for a battery.............


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1928831 said:


> Everybody is looking for a battery.............


Nope. Watching Highway thru Hell


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;1928828 said:


> Go find a 9-volt and give it a try. Its just a tiny zing but thats how you know the battery is good. No zing - No good!


Tell ya what... after I restock my beer supply I'll give it a shot. I can't bring myself to try it sober.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;1928833 said:


> Tell ya what... after I restock my beer supply I'll give it a shot. I can't bring myself to try it sober.


C'mon. Its not that bad. If it were they would have giant warning labels not to do it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1928832 said:


> Nope. Watching Highway thru Hell


New tonight? Or did I miss the new one?


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1928835 said:


> New tonight? Or did I miss the new one?


Re runs I missed sunday's new one.


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;1928834 said:


> C'mon. Its not that bad. If it were they would have giant warning labels not to do it.


Thank you for that. My tongue now feels like it was in a vise!


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1928836 said:


> Re runs I missed sunday's new one.


I did too. That one is on at 10 right?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;1928838 said:


> Thank you for that. My tongue now feels like it was in a vise!


Did you really do it? Its not that bad unless you left it on there for 5 minutes. You'll try it again somebody. The good news is the battery you used is GOOD!


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1928839 said:


> I did too. That one is on at 10 right?


I think it's 9.


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;1928840 said:


> Did you really do it? Its not that bad unless you left it on there for 5 minutes. You'll try it again somebody. The good news is the battery you used is GOOD!


Wife made me try it. I would hope it's good. It was brand new!


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;1928841 said:


> I think it's 9.


I thought the newest one is on at 11.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;1928843 said:


> I thought the newest one is on at 11.


You are correct. I guess Hamel missed a few of them. Now I have to stay up until Midnight.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;1928842 said:


> Wife made me try it. I would hope it's good. It was brand new!


When I was a kid we didn't take them out of the package.....it was more the "questionable" batteries we would test. It sure seems like more things used 9-volts back in the day.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1928846 said:


> You are correct. I guess Hamel missed a few of them. Now I have to stay up until Midnight.


I thought you meant this coming sunday. That one is at 9 I believe.


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;1928852 said:


> When I was a kid we didn't take them out of the package.....it was more the "questionable" batteries we would test. It sure seems like more things used 9-volts back in the day.


A lot of the stuff now is CR12 or whatever they are that cost $12 for a 2 pack.


----------



## Bill1090

I'm ready for spring. This no snow crap sucks!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;1928861 said:


> I'm ready for spring. This no snow crap sucks!


I'm starting tomorrow on getting equipment ready. Hope Spring doesn't come until April though.


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;1928869 said:


> I'm starting tomorrow on getting equipment ready. Hope Spring doesn't come until April though.


I'd be fine with 2" every other day until April. It's when we go over a week without any that I get bored.


----------



## NorthernProServ

So I picked up this new account.....Irrigation problem, not sure where my leak is coming from.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Bill1090;1928880 said:


> I'd be fine with 2" every other day until April. It's when we go over a week without any that I get bored.


This, but lets do 2 times a week


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;1928880 said:


> I'd be fine with 2" every other day until April. It's when we go over a week without any that I get bored.


I agree. Once we plow I'm ready to go. This mild, dry pattern really puts damper on my enthusiasm. I need more frequency to stay in some sort of rhythm. I'd take 2" once a week at this point.


----------



## SSS Inc.

NorthernProServ;1928881 said:


> So I picked up this new account.....Irrigation problem, not sure where my leak is coming from.


Imagine being the guy that has to read all those meters.


----------



## Bill1090

NorthernProServ;1928882 said:


> This, but lets do 2 times a week


2" three times per week, and 1" two days would be better.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;1928888 said:


> 2" three times per week, and 1" two days would be better.


Perfect, it will start towards the last week of the month.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1928894 said:


> Perfect, it will start towards the last week of the month.


Which month? Make it last thru April as well


----------



## Bill1090

NorthernProServ;1928881 said:


> So I picked up this new account.....Irrigation problem, not sure where my leak is coming from.


What could go wrong?


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1928759 said:


> Can am 1000


Nice. ....


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;1928894 said:


> Perfect, it will start towards the last week of the month.


Works for me!


----------



## Camden

The Fox 9 weather app updated tonight and it has a whole new interface. I don't think it's better.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1928682 said:


> There was a kid from some parks department there. I say kid because he looked 20 or less. Anyway. He followed us all over it seemed. Looked at the sprayer from Gerlachs for maybe 10-20 mins and was there the whole time. I said it loud enough that he heard me, that he was following. Didn't see him much after that. Even went out when I took a leak


Geez, even I didn't stalk you that much... I just thought I saw you one time...


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1928824 said:


> I figured everyone has done that. I know exactly how it tastes. It does have taste to it.


Oh yeah....


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1928884 said:


> I agree. Once we plow I'm ready to go. This mild, dry pattern really puts damper on my enthusiasm. I need more frequency to stay in some sort of rhythm. I'd take 2" once a week at this point.


I'm with you there... just once a week is fine by me...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Be like me...the only guy that can turn a 1/2" snowfall into 16 hours of work.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like we got a coating out of the snow tonight.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1928920 said:


> Be like me...the only guy that can turn a 1/2" snowfall into 16 hours of work.


No thanks.........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm sure I'll have a town home or two call tomorrow, after tonight's snow, wondering why we haven't plowed.


----------



## Greenery

Not even a coating around here, just some light flurries. I'm out checking a couple sites after having one of the guys salt them last night, everything's looking good.

It was nice getting away for a couple days with no worries.


----------



## Greenery

Wow a quick little blast and we now have half a coating..


----------



## SnowGuy73

21° breezy few clouds.


----------



## Bill1090

23* with 4 mph wind.


----------



## Bill1090

NWS took my snow down to 0 for Wednesday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1928971 said:


> NWS took my snow down to 0 for Wednesday.


I'm still at 30% for Tuesday!


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1928977 said:


> I'm still at 30% for Tuesday!


Same here.


----------



## CityGuy

19 and clear


----------



## CityGuy

Road temps are avg 24


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Target is closing all Canadian stores. It will cost $500-$600M. I still have a hard time grasping how stores that sell stuff for $4.99 can just write off $600 million dollars.


----------



## CityGuy

Making signs today in the sign room.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;1929005 said:


> Making signs today in the sign room.


Doing invoicing from yesterday's work, then hopefully sitting on the couch all day playing PS4.

Until the mail comes, then hopefully depositing some more checks.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1929005 said:


> Making signs today in the sign room.


Is that part of your sentence?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1928997 said:


> Target is closing all Canadian stores. It will cost $500-$600M. I still have a hard time grasping how stores that sell stuff for $4.99 can just write off $600 million dollars.


Because everyone that shops there can't walk out without spending at least $100 worth of 4.99 items... I know several people that work at corporare... Target Canada was a failed experiment and the 600 million to close them is nothing...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1929017 said:


> Because everyone that shops there can't walk out without spending at least $100 worth of 4.99 items... I know several people that work at corporare... Target Canada was a failed experiment and the 600 million to close them is nothing...


This........


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1929016 said:


> Is that part of your sentence?


No I am "training" one our guys on the computer on how to make them. Then printing them out.
SOme of our guys are not as computer literit as the others.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1929017 said:


> Because everyone that shops there can't walk out without spending at least $100 worth of 4.99 items... I know several people that work at corporare... Target Canada was a failed experiment and the 600 million to close them is nothing...


Can I just have 5 million of it? That's all I want.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1929017 said:


> Because everyone that shops there can't walk out without spending at least $100 worth of 4.99 items... I know several people that work at corporare... Target Canada was a failed experiment and the 600 million to close them is nothing...


I know it's nothing to Target. I just have a hard time grasping that.

The guy that was the best man in my wedding. He's a computer programmer. They hired him and others to create a computer program for Target's pharmacy.

2 years and hundreds of millions of dollars in, they just scrap the whole project.

My guy now works for a different company.

Just like there's a news report today that they had hired 40 new people to come to Target corporate. 2 weeks before they were to start, they told the 40 the jobs are no longer available.

This after they moved here from out of state, sold their previous houses, bought new houses.

I read these stories and it keeps me from selling out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Who's running the dang GFS anyways. It's down again if I try to pull up the model run.

I WANT MY MONEY BACK!!!

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/displayMod.php?var=gfs_sfc_prcp&loop=loopall&hours=


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1929021 said:


> Can I just have 5 million of it? That's all I want.


This..... haha


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1929024 said:


> I know it's nothing to Target. I just have a hard time grasping that.
> 
> The guy that was the best man in my wedding. He's a computer programmer. They hired him and others to create a computer program for Target's pharmacy.
> 
> 2 years and hundreds of millions of dollars in, they just scrap the whole project.
> 
> My guy now works for a different company.
> 
> Just like there's a news report today that they had hired 40 new people to come to Target corporate. 2 weeks before they were to start, they told the 40 the jobs are no longer available.
> 
> This after they moved here from out of state, sold their previous houses, bought new houses.
> 
> I read these stories and it keeps me from selling out.


All good points... Maybe I should tell my wife not to get too excited about that payroll specialist job she interviewed for at the Brooklyn Park corporate campus... After all they will have fewer employees to pay soon...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm sure it happens in all of the coporate world. We hear more on Target since they're local.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1929034 said:


> All good points... Maybe I should tell my wife not to get too excited about that payroll specialist job she interviewed for at the Brooklyn Park corporate campus... After all they will have fewer employees to pay soon...


Are making here get another job to pay for your truck? Lol


----------



## banonea

Scraping a parking lot today, and i got a spliting headache


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1929072 said:


> Scraping a parking lot today, and i got a spliting headache


Same way here.

Taking my '14 into the dealer. The front end squeaks and groans so much with the plow in the air, I can't handle it anymore.

I don't want to leave the house, called the dealer figuring they would need to set up an appointment, but they asked "how soon can you have it here?"

Sooooo....

Ah, yes, heard back from the Kubota dealer as well. They ordered in a whole new regen system for my tractor. We will see how this goes.


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;1929072 said:


> Scraping a parking lot today, and i got a spliting headache


Hit the sauce a little too hard watching those 7hr videos?


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1929056 said:


> Are making here get another job to pay for your truck? Lol


Hey someone has to...


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;1929077 said:


> Hit the sauce a little too hard watching those 7hr videos?


Fumes in the garage. .....


----------



## Bill1090

If it would warm up a little more maybe I could get the truck washed today.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;1929107 said:


> If it would warm up a little more maybe I could get the truck washed today.


Have fun waiting in line!


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;1929112 said:


> Have fun waiting in line!


No line in my driveway. Thumbs Upwesport


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sure, now the truck ain't squeaking.


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;1929118 said:


> No line in my driveway. Thumbs Upwesport


Want to bet? I'll be there in 20 be ready. Lol


----------



## CityGuy

Yuhas says 1-2 over Monday Tuesday Wednesday


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;1929123 said:


> Want to bet? I'll be there in 20 be ready. Lol


The city frowns on you washing in their shop I take it?


----------



## Bill1090

I'm now at 20% Monday, 30% Tuesday, and 20% Wednesday.


----------



## Bill1090

And now I'm at 700.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1929076 said:


> Same way here.
> 
> Taking my '14 into the dealer. The front end squeaks and groans so much with the plow in the air, I can't handle it anymore.
> 
> I don't want to leave the house, called the dealer figuring they would need to set up an appointment, but they asked "how soon can you have it here?"
> 
> Sooooo....
> 
> Ah, yes, heard back from the Kubota dealer as well. They ordered in a whole new regen system for my tractor. We will see how this goes.


I just brought my truck in to the dealer for a front end squeak and also some interesting noise in the four wheel drive. Bets on what the cost is to fix....?

I'm guessing $1800


----------



## Camden

skorum03;1929145 said:


> I just brought my truck in to the dealer for a front end squeak and also some interesting noise in the four wheel drive. Bets on what the cost is to fix....?
> 
> I'm guessing $1800


U-joint. Couple hundred dollars max.


----------



## skorum03

Camden;1929146 said:


> U-joint. Couple hundred dollars max.


That's my hope! We'll see cause it Almost sounds like its coming from the front diff or maybe the transfer case. I can't pinpoint where its coming from


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1929121 said:


> Sure, now the truck ain't squeaking.


Mine does that when the slush freezes up in there on cold days and sits over night


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1929134 said:


> Yuhas says 1-2 over Monday Tuesday Wednesday


My favorite snows, not.


----------



## Doughboy12

Old World....again.


----------



## Doughboy12

They do have two lines.....


----------



## Bill1090

Heat wave out there today boys!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1929170 said:


> Heat wave out there today boys!


Feels good but sucks.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1929156 said:


> Mine does that when the slush freezes up in there on cold days and sits over night


Mine is definitely in the suspension.


----------



## skorum03

Camden;1929146 said:


> U-joint. Couple hundred dollars max.


You were right couple u joints, and a tie rod. And an alignment. About $600 worth of work though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1929197 said:


> You were right couple u joints, and a tie rod. And an alignment. About $600 worth of work though.


I just sunk $1400 into 2 ujoints and a front driveshaft into my '06. Wanna swap bills?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My truck is back to squeaking.... Headed straight to the dealer.

Had a couple of Rockstars, headache is fine.

How YOU doing bano??


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;1929136 said:


> The city frowns on you washing in their shop I take it?


No can do. If residents can't then we can't.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1929205 said:


> I just sunk $1400 into 2 ujoints and a front driveshaft into my '06. Wanna swap bills?


Haha sure if you swap trucks too


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1929157 said:


> My favorite snows, not.


I think it's everyone's favorite. Not enough to plow but enough to complain about.


----------



## CityGuy

And 9800....


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1929208 said:


> My truck is back to squeaking.... Headed straight to the dealer.
> 
> Had a couple of Rockstars, headache is fine.
> 
> How YOU doing bano??


Skid loader is not helping the headache, but almost done here. Than off to get a driveshaft for the black plow truck, then rip theshift motor out of the front diff on the sand truck. Got to drop off the tranny and the driveshaft for the guy to install. Cannot wait for Saturday, going to the cities with the wife to MOA staying at the Embassy Suites, free bar for guest.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1929210 said:


> No can do. If residents can't then we can't.


Ahh your city leaders are a bunch on pansies... (I remember when my buddy on the FD said that whole thing went down, how dumb)


----------



## Bill1090

And the hose is froze up....


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1929210 said:


> No can do. If residents can't then we can't.


That's pretty stupid. As long as your not on the clock the shouldn't care. After all you do work hard for them what's a little water to wash a truck


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1929221 said:


> Ahh your city leaders are a bunch on pansies... (I remember when my buddy on the FD said that whole thing went down, how dumb)


Only thing allowed to be washed is city equipment. It sucks.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1929230 said:


> That's pretty stupid. As long as your not on the clock the shouldn't care. After all you do work hard for them what's a little water to wash a truck


I could understand the soap part but water really?
I am curious if we do get our outside truck rinse/wash if we could go through that? Wait and see I guess.


----------



## CityGuy

Do the wild play tonight? Wonder if the new guy will start?


----------



## TKLAWN

CityGuy;1929236 said:


> Do the wild play tonight? Wonder if the new guy will start?


At Buffalo, Dubnyk gets the start.


----------



## mnlefty

CityGuy;1929233 said:


> Only thing allowed to be washed is city equipment. It sucks.


Eden Prairie it was allowed before and after regular work hours, and there was a sheet/jar to sign your name that you did it and pay like a buck or 2.

Edit: I see parks is hiring a spot in your city... I imagine it's like most other cities, there's a seasonal guy in line waiting his turn?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

So we had a 1/2" yesterday of new snow. Property manager emailed and said snow is 8" deep in some spots. How's that possible? Also had another call and say they cant drive through it. I'm confused this year with people


----------



## qualitycut

Geez i can even go to ford and wash my truck


----------



## qualitycut

I know igh fire lets guys even wash trucks at the station


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1929258 said:


> So we had a 1/2" yesterday of new snow. Property manager emailed and said snow is 8" deep in some spots. How's that possible? Also had another call and say they cant drive through it. I'm confused this year with people


I drove through Faribault yesterday and some lots had lota of blown snow


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1929263 said:


> Geez i can even go to ford and wash my truck


Your dad IS the GM...


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1929233 said:


> Only thing allowed to be washed is city equipment. It sucks.


But no pictures of said washing of said trucks...dumb too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sway bar slightly bent in my '14. Just enough where when the plow is on, it's enough weight to rub on the bolt for the plow.

I didn't hit anything (at least with the sway bar). 

They had the part, it'll be ready tomorrow, had 3 vehicles ahead of me.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1929264 said:


> I know igh fire lets guys even wash trucks at the station


Most FD's allow this... kind of a perk for doing the job... I believe it was a police officer washing his personal vehicle in the new City Hall addition that did it for CityGuy's city...


----------



## Doughboy12

The Washington County sheriff's office is asking people to help them identify the owners of stolen property it recently recovered.

In a statement sent Thursday, the department announced it had located about 150 hand and power tools that "appear to be high-end consumer quality to commercial quality."

Investigators believe the items were stolen over the past year.

Anyone who wants to claim an item will need to provide specific information, such as make, model, serial numbers or unique identifying marks.

Contact Detective Nicholas Loperfido at 651-430-7882 with inquiries.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1929276 said:


> Sway bar slightly bent in my '14. Just enough where when the plow is on, it's enough weight to rub on the bolt for the plow.
> 
> I didn't hit anything (at least with the sway bar).
> 
> They had the part, it'll be ready tomorrow, had 3 vehicles ahead of me.


So it'll snow tonight?  That's nice they will have it done so quick!


----------



## CityGuy

mnlefty;1929251 said:


> Eden Prairie it was allowed before and after regular work hours, and there was a sheet/jar to sign your name that you did it and pay like a buck or 2.
> 
> Edit: I see parks is hiring a spot in your city... I imagine it's like most other cities, there's a seasonal guy in line waiting his turn?


Most likely. They like to hire from "within". Not sure why.


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1929275 said:


> But no pictures of said washing of said trucks...dumb too.


New city manager is a piece of work. And don't get me started on hr.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1929280 said:


> So it'll snow tonight?  That's nice they will have it done so quick!


Had I been in this morning, they said I would have had it done before lunch, just had a rush of people.

I could have waited, but with no guarantee it would get done, I told them I'd pick it up tomorrow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1929280 said:


> So it'll snow tonight?  That's nice they will have it done so quick!


Considering my pallet of salt is in the back of my '14, along with my wiring for my spreader, I'm sure I'll get 8 calls in the morning for salt.


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;1929281 said:


> Most likely. They like to hire from "within". Not sure why.


Snowguy did you apply?


----------



## CityGuy

TKLAWN;1929242 said:


> At Buffalo, Dubnyk gets the start.


I wish I didn't have class tonight. Want to see how he does.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Gasoline is $2.09 now....


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1929293 said:


> Snowguy did you apply?


Where?....


----------



## qualitycut

Just seen a young good looking gal driving a mndot dump.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1929276 said:


> Sway bar slightly bent in my '14. Just enough where when the plow is on, it's enough weight to rub on the bolt for the plow.
> 
> I didn't hit anything (at least with the sway bar).
> 
> They had the part, it'll be ready tomorrow, had 3 vehicles ahead of me.


Typical ram........


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1929307 said:


> Where?....


Never mind it's all a formality.

City of I work at.

Don't waste your time.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1929311 said:


> Just seen a young good looking gal driving a mndot dump.


Diversity..............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1929313 said:


> Typical ram........


Nooooo...not really. Haven't had the issue on any other. Don't know if it was bent before I bought it, or if the plow shop bent it putting the plow on, although I'm not sure how that would have happened unless they had the bar dangling somehow and lowered the truck for some reason.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1929258 said:


> So we had a 1/2" yesterday of new snow. Property manager emailed and said snow is 8" deep in some spots. How's that possible? Also had another call and say they cant drive through it. I'm confused this year with people


I think this entire season I have had to take two phone calls, 1 was to ask if we could plow a hill that gets really slippery, and the other was the thank me for doing a great job of keeping their handicap area. Open other than that I haven't taken a single complaint all year


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1929289 said:


> Considering my pallet of salt is in the back of my '14, along with my wiring for my spreader, I'm sure I'll get 8 calls in the morning for salt.


mine is down right now as well. It's the one that I went to the Dells to get the transfer case, discovered that I got the wrong transfer case but it could be converted to be the correct one, installed it last night and that did not fix the problem I think I've got a shift actuator motor on the front differential that is bad. Just picked up the new shift motor, hundred twenty bucks for a piece of plastic.... That's enough to piss off a preacher.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1929320 said:


> Never mind it's all a formality.
> 
> City of I work at.
> 
> Don't waste your time.


Oh, ok......


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1929324 said:


> Nooooo...not really. Haven't had the issue on any other. Don't know if it was bent before I bought it, or if the plow shop bent it putting the plow on, although I'm not sure how that would have happened unless they had the bar dangling somehow and lowered the truck for some reason.


I'm just giving ya crap. Probably just a faulty part. Happend on on '14 broke the axle with less then 2k on the truck. I think quality broke his on his '14 too. Just a batch of bad parts.


----------



## SnowGuy73

20% chance of sleet/snow Saturday now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1929353 said:


> I'm just giving ya crap. Probably just a faulty part. Happend on on '14 broke the axle with less then 2k on the truck. I think quality broke his on his '14 too. Just a batch of bad parts.


I know.... would be nice to know where it came from though.

It'll be nicer to not hear this loud squeaking all night plowing through.

It's loud enough where people walking would stop and look at me as I drove down the road.

With the windows up and the radio on 25, you'd still hear it. :yow!:


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1929354 said:


> 20% chance of sleet/snow Saturday now.


On what, nws only has a 30% for Tue now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1929354 said:


> 20% chance of sleet/snow Saturday now.


I have 20% Friday night, 30% Saturday.

Down to 20%/20% Monday night/Tuesday.

Ran down to Lino Lakes today to check that property from yesterday.

Still looks the same, Kohls across the street looks like it did yesterday, the bank I scraped and salted yesterday early morning was black and shiny.

No calls from the property manager today.

I'm surprised I don't get more calls for salt from these multi-tenant properties.

I suppose property taxes and utilities make the CAMs so high, they just can't afford to pass the added costs onto the tenants.

A Subway moved out of this specific strip mall and built a stand alone location across the street from them last year. CAMs must be so high it was cost effective to build their own spot.

I would imagine the strip mall is nervouse about the Caribou moving out now as well, as the Subway area is still empty.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1929358 said:


> On what, nws only has a 30% for Tue now


Yeah, how do you not have anything being between Snow and I??

Just checked to try to make you a liar.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1929358 said:


> On what, nws only has a 30% for Tue now


Not for me.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1929355 said:


> I know.... would be nice to know where it came from though.
> 
> It'll be nicer to not hear this loud squeaking all night plowing through.
> 
> It's loud enough where people walking would stop and look at me as I drove down the road.
> 
> With the windows up and the radio on 25, you'd still hear it. :yow!:


Cash for clunkers ......


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1929368 said:


> Not for me.


Now i have it.


----------



## CityGuy

And truck is now clean. Wow was it dirty.


----------



## CityGuy

20% saturday of freezing drizzle and sleet
30% Monday night of snow
20% Tuesday
20% Thursday


----------



## CityGuy

32 with a few clouds


----------



## CityGuy

Bel says we need to watch the system for Monday Tuesday next week


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1929394 said:


> Bel says we need to watch the system for Monday Tuesday next week


Dont they always lol


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1929397 said:


> Dont they always lol


Seems to be the standard line from all of them.


----------



## CityGuy

Quality hear anything from FD?

I may have missed if you did.


----------



## qualitycut

Even kstp only has 30% Tuesday


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1929399 said:


> Quality hear anything from FD?
> 
> I may have missed if you did.


Yea didnt get it was between me and 3 others and the 2 who got hired at emt and some other stuff already.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1929401 said:


> Yea didnt get it was between me and 3 others and the 2 who got hired at emt and some other stuff already.


Ah that sucks.


----------



## CityGuy

Guess I will do a little reading for FAO class tonight.


----------



## CityGuy

I just realized I have Monday off.

Insert slow joke here.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1929267 said:


> I drove through Faribault yesterday and some lots had lota of blown snow


Its from the hard pack. Now its thawing. She didn't want a few snows done because it was under 2". Told her this will happen. Now we ammended the contract. I have to scrape it now


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1929407 said:


> Its from the hard pack. Now its thawing. She didn't want a few snows done because it was under 2". Told her this will happen. Now we ammended the contract. I have to scrape it now


Atleast it should come up easy because it's warm out.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1929394 said:


> Bel says we need to watch the system for Monday Tuesday next week


Pffff... whatever...


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1929417 said:


> Pffff... whatever...


Doesn't everyone, for the most part, watch the weather to see what may be instore?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;1929410 said:


> Atleast it should come up easy because it's warm out.


Looks like a chocolate slushy from the sand


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1929304 said:


> Gasoline is $2.09 now....


Went down to 1.91 down here


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1929276 said:


> Sway bar slightly bent in my '14. Just enough where when the plow is on, it's enough weight to rub on the bolt for the plow.
> 
> I didn't hit anything (at least with the sway bar).
> 
> They had the part, it'll be ready tomorrow, had 3 vehicles ahead of me.


My damn ford that never plowed had that happen all the time. No one knows why


----------



## Ranger620

Doing my part for you snow guys. Skid steer in the shop for a hydraulic leak, took the drive shaft out of the salt truck to get new u-joints and balanced. Low on salt. Doing what I can.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1929421 said:


> Doesn't everyone, for the most part, watch the weather to see what may be instore?


Not even on my radar right now... I got too depressed... I cut myself off... As soon as guys here start talking an event I'll pay attention...


----------



## qualitycut

So I switched my dot number to intrastate and a letter got mailed to my parents saying dot was inactive because i didnt do the biennial iterstate thing. My interstate is inactive, anyone have this happen


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1929464 said:


> Not even on my radar right now... I got too depressed... I cut myself off... As soon as guys here start talking an event I'll pay attention...


Same thing. Looked at meteo for the first time this week


----------



## CityGuy

Since I am in class can someone post the scores occasionally please.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1929462 said:


> Doing my part for you snow guys. Skid steer in the shop for a hydraulic leak, took the drive shaft out of the salt truck to get new u-joints and balanced. Low on salt. Doing what I can.


Tried to help by washing the truck today.


----------



## CityGuy

29 and clear. Nice night out.


----------



## CityGuy

Waverly is cutting it close for a 630 start.

Green?


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;1929464 said:


> Not even on my radar right now... I got too depressed... I cut myself off... As soon as guys here start talking an event I'll pay attention...


Been working long hrs myself.........
Just got in 
hitting pillow in 10

Ugh.......


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1929483 said:


> Same thing. Looked at meteo for the first time this week


no worries
nws said no snow earlier tjis week


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1929471 said:


> So I switched my dot number to intrastate and a letter got mailed to my parents saying dot was inactive because i didnt do the biennial iterstate thing. My interstate is inactive, anyone have this happen


That's weird. There is a permit you need being interstate and over 10k pounds but there shouldn't be anything for intrastate.


----------



## unit28

Tuesday...but most of the precip looks north at
this time.


----------



## unit28

Sigh........


----------



## qualitycut

2-0 wild.........


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1929548 said:


> 2-0 wild.........


Dang it. I forgot it started at 6.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1929471 said:


> So I switched my dot number to intrastate and a letter got mailed to my parents saying dot was inactive because i didnt do the biennial iterstate thing. My interstate is inactive, anyone have this happen


Our wasn't intrastate, but ours was inactive for some paperwork filled out wrong.

We just had to call and reactivate it, wasn't a big deal.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1929548 said:


> 2-0 wild.........


Although we are facing a team thats nothing like chicago or pitsburgh but new goalie looks good


----------



## Ranger620

3-0 wild. way to go haula


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1929573 said:


> Although we are facing a team thats nothing like chicago or pitsburgh but new goalie looks good


Hopefully a moral booster


----------



## Ranger620

goal 4-0 dumba


----------



## Camden

Wild don't lose 10 games the rest of the season. I'm calling it now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

5-0 Wow!....


----------



## SSS Inc.

I know Buffalo isn't that great but we are playing pretty good.


----------



## Ranger620

5-0 mn .....


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1929600 said:


> I know Buffalo isn't that great but we are playing pretty good.


Ya buffalo on an 8 game loosing streak soon to be 9


----------



## qualitycut

They need it.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1929548 said:


> 2-0 wild.........


Nice.....,


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1929575 said:


> 3-0 wild. way to go haula


Nicer......


----------



## SSS Inc.

cityguy;1929631 said:


> nicer......


6-0............


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1929589 said:


> Wild don't lose 10 games the rest of the season. I'm calling it now.


Holding you to it.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1929636 said:


> 6-0............


Wow..........


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1929636 said:


> 6-0............


You can see the future. Lol


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1929529 said:


> Waverly is cutting it close for a 630 start.
> 
> Green?


Only 5 minutes late


----------



## CityGuy

Go big or stay home.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1929643 said:


> Only 5 minutes late


Better late than never.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Camden;1929589 said:


> Wild don't lose 10 games the rest of the season. I'm calling it now.


Coach, I said undefeated yesterday. I am sticking with itwesport


----------



## snowman55

Anyone know where to get the 48" snowplow shovel locally?


----------



## Ranger620

snowman55;1929652 said:


> Anyone know where to get the 48" snowplow shovel locally?


I think i saw some at the hardware store in **** rapids. I have salt being delivered tomorrow morning i can stop in and look if you want


----------



## qualitycut

I know buffalo sucks but we haven't been much better


----------



## qualitycut

snowman55;1929652 said:


> Anyone know where to get the 48" snowplow shovel locally?


How many? ?


----------



## qualitycut

Just found my new favorite ice cream treat. Butter finger dipped drumsticks


----------



## snowman55

Just a couple want to try them out on a new property


----------



## snowman55

Ranger620;1929655 said:


> I think i saw some at the hardware store in **** rapids. I have salt being delivered tomorrow morning i can stop in and look if you want


Foley and cr blvd?


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;1929650 said:


> Coach, I said undefeated yesterday. I am sticking with itwesport


If they go unbeaten I'll buy you tickets to any game you want next season!



snowman55;1929652 said:


> Anyone know where to get the 48" snowplow shovel locally?


I've never seen a store have more than 1 48" model in stock. Good luck with that one.


----------



## qualitycut

snowman55;1929660 said:


> Just a couple want to try them out on a new property


I just gave 2 away. To big. I know the ace by me had a bunch. Im guessing most do with the winter we have


----------



## Ranger620

snowman55;1929661 said:


> Foley and cr blvd?


Yes. I was in not to long ago and took a look. I always look tobsee if they go on clearance. One year i got some 36" for $25 each


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1929659 said:


> Just found my new favorite ice cream treat. Butter finger dipped drumsticks


Dang, that sounds delicious!

Yup I'm getting up to get ice cream.


----------



## Ranger620

The bigger question is.... does he get the shut out???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;1929652 said:


> Anyone know where to get the 48" snowplow shovel locally?


Northern Tool in Forest Lake had 1, I believe the Ace Hardware in both Wyoming and Forest Lake has them as well.

Getting calls for these 1/4-1/2" snowfalls, eh??


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1929666 said:


> The bigger question is.... does he get the shut out???


He better!


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1929659 said:


> Just found my new favorite ice cream treat. Butter finger dipped drumsticks


Funny you mention this, I've been telling my wife all night that I'm craving Monster Cookie ice cream tonight. Whoever created that flavor should get their face printed on the $100 bill.


----------



## SSS Inc.

snowman55;1929652 said:


> Anyone know where to get the 48" snowplow shovel locally?


Settergren Ace hardware or Diamond Lake Ace in MPLS.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1929663 said:


> I just gave 2 away. To big. I know the ace by me had a bunch. Im guessing most do with the winter we have


WHAT!!! You could have dropped one off at my house. My deal with Lwnmwr never came through. :angry:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;1929660 said:


> Just a couple want to try them out on a new property


I've run them, and like quality said, they are too big.

They would work on the snows we had yesterday and the day before, but only the light stuff.

Too heavy and it's like trying to push 8" of wet snow with ice underneath where everything has to be winged to the left, just too hard to keep up any momentum.

I like the 30", and sometimes use a 36".

I ended up giving my 48" away too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1929671 said:


> WHAT!!! You could have dropped one off at my house. My deal with Lwnmwr never came through. :angry:


I was looking for it the other day..... It's not here.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1929669 said:


> Funny you mention this, I've been telling my wife all night that I'm craving Monster Cookie ice cream tonight. Whoever created that flavor should get their face printed on the $100 bill.


I could eat Moose tracks by the gallon.


----------



## Ranger620

7-0 there we go


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1929673 said:


> I was looking for it the other day..... It's not here.


I forgot what I was giving you for it. Last year it was some chicken grit I think (which you don't need anymore). This year was your monster drink maybe.


----------



## Ranger620

And the shut out


----------



## cbservicesllc

snowman55;1929652 said:


> Anyone know where to get the 48" snowplow shovel locally?


When you find out let me know!


----------



## Ranger620

He only saw 17 shots so we'll see


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1929669 said:


> Funny you mention this, I've been telling my wife all night that I'm craving Monster Cookie ice cream tonight. Whoever created that flavor should get their face printed on the $100 bill.


I have ice cream every night. Helping to add to my winter weight.


----------



## Camden

48" models are definitely too big but I was able to cut mine down easily with a sawzall. It's now the shovel that I keep in my own truck.


----------



## Drakeslayer

cbservicesllc;1929681 said:


> When you find out let me know!


They had them at booth 615 today. Surprised you didn't see them


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1929670 said:


> Settergren Ace hardware or Diamond Lake Ace in MPLS.


Settergrens on lyndale? They always have tons of shovels outside


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Roll call for Green Expo tomorrow....


Djagusch and I will be there at 7:30 sharp.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1929681 said:


> When you find out let me know!


If you really want one and would drive to s. mpls I can guarantee you get one. The stores I mentioned were the first place to sell them and have sold more than anyone. Family friend own three Aces and I can call him to make sure.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1929679 said:


> I forgot what I was giving you for it. Last year it was some chicken grit I think (which you don't need anymore). This year was your monster drink maybe.


Rockstar....I hate Monsters.


----------



## cbservicesllc

I haven't been able to find any snowplow shovels in stock anywhere around here lately... I've been checking... Maybe I'll have to venture out... I'd like a couple 28s and another 36... Anyone have a good recommendation for a scoop shovel while we're at it?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1929693 said:


> I haven't been able to find any snowplow shovels in stock anywhere around here lately... I've been checking... Maybe I'll have to venture out... I'd like a couple 28s and another 36... Anyone have a good recommendation for a scoop shovel while we're at it?


Fleet Farm. Back by the horse stuff.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;1929687 said:


> They had them at booth 615 today. Surprised you didn't see them


I did, but I was betting they were overpriced... didn't even stop to look


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1929689 said:


> Settergrens on lyndale? They always have tons of shovels outside


Settergrens on Penn. They also have Diamond lake right by 35w & Diamond lk road. I worked at both stores as a kid. First store to carry that shovel back before they were cool.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1929690 said:


> Roll call for Green Expo tomorrow....
> 
> Djagusch and I will be there at 7:30 sharp.


Dont think i will go bit every year i think about it. Since i dont do laws, irrigation and such is it worth it??


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1929691 said:


> If you really want one and would drive to s. mpls I can guarantee you get one. The stores I mentioned were the first place to sell them and have sold more than anyone. Family friend own three Aces and I can call him to make sure.


Copy that :salute:


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1929685 said:


> 48" models are definitely too big but I was able to cut mine down easily with a sawzall. It's now the shovel that I keep in my own truck.


Was going to do that but the gfs dad was talking how the neighbor had a big shovel so now his is bigger


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1929692 said:


> Rockstar....I hate Monsters.


I guess it doesn't matter now since you already "gave" it away.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1929696 said:


> Settergrens on Penn. They also have Diamond lake right by 35w & Diamond lk road. I worked at both stores as a kid. First store to carry that shovel back before they were cool.


penn is what i meant


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1929699 said:


> Dont think i will go bit every year i think about it. Since i dont do laws, irrigation and such is it worth it??


$5 Trade Show Only pass for tomorrow


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1929690 said:


> Roll call for Green Expo tomorrow....
> 
> Djagusch and I will be there at 7:30 sharp.


830 for this guy


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1929705 said:


> $5 Trade Show Only pass for tomorrow


Tomorrows out after my salt gets here im off to the game farm to get the new dog some work


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1929700 said:


> Copy that :salute:


I know they have all sizes...as of this afternoon they had about 30 of them sitting on the front sidewalk. The snowplow guy owes a lot to those little stores. Mr. Settergren is quite the marketeer and he had that thing on the news about a dozen times. It helped that several News people like Frank Vascellaro are customers.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1929692 said:


> Rockstar....I hate Monsters.


Orange Rockstar white zero monster.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1929709 said:


> I know they have all sizes...as of this afternoon they had about 30 of them sitting on the front sidewalk. The snowplow guy owes a lot to those little stores. Mr. Settergren is quite the marketeer and he had that thing on the news about a dozen times. It helped that several News people like Frank Vascellaro are customers.


That's pretty cool... Might go there next week and pick up a few just because...


----------



## IDST

LwnmwrMan22;1929690 said:


> Roll call for Green Expo tomorrow....
> 
> Djagusch and I will be there at 7:30 sharp.


Where is it at? I'm sending the kids to school and daycare I don't care what their temps are! I've got to get out of the house


----------



## qualitycut

So for mn dot do you also have to pay a fee based on amount of vehicles?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1929717 said:


> So for mn dot do you also have to pay a fee based on amount of vehicles?


Pretty sure no. Although there are some things I don't handle so someone can prove me wrong but I have never heard of anything like that.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1929719 said:


> Pretty sure no. Although there are some things I don't handle so someone can prove me wrong but I have never heard of anything like that.


I got a post card from them. I know it was talked about on here before but forgot


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1929719 said:


> Pretty sure no. Although there are some things I don't handle so someone can prove me wrong but I have never heard of anything like that.


Noooooooooooo


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1929709 said:


> I know they have all sizes...as of this afternoon they had about 30 of them sitting on the front sidewalk. The snowplow guy owes a lot to those little stores. Mr. Settergren is quite the marketeer and he had that thing on the news about a dozen times. It helped that several News people like Frank Vascellaro are customers.


Who cares about frank. We want Amelia!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1929723 said:


> Who cares about frank. We want Amelia!!!!!


I helped her a few times when I worked there, back before they were married.


----------



## qualitycut




----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1929726 said:


> ....................


Well you are in 0-2 units right? So you're good. I'll have to ask about that tomorrow. We are more than 21 units but less than 100 by just a few (a lot) so that maybe why I never heard about it.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1929732 said:


> Well you are in 0-2 units right? So you're good. I'll have to ask about that tomorrow. We are more than 21 units but less than 100 by just a few (a lot) so that maybe why I never heard about it.


Says 76 for 0-2


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1929734 said:


> Says 76 for 0-2


Yeah. I'm saying you fall into the same category whether you bought the second truck or not.


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like I missed a good game.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Quality, Do actually cross state lines for work?


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1929726 said:


>


How would they ever police this? That would be the worst job ever.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1929672 said:


> I've run them, and like quality said, they are too big.
> 
> They would work on the snows we had yesterday and the day before, but only the light stuff.
> 
> Too heavy and it's like trying to push 8" of wet snow with ice underneath where everything has to be winged to the left, just too hard to keep up any momentum.
> 
> I like the 30", and sometimes use a 36".
> 
> I ended up giving my 48" away too.


This contradicts your other statement


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1929673 said:


> I was looking for it the other day..... It's not here.


This one.....


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1929739 said:


> Quality, Do actually cross state lines for work?


No.... i keeep trying to change it but never does.


----------



## qualitycut

So does anyone pay those fees?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1929743 said:


> No.... i keeep trying to change it but never does.


OK, I couldn't remember what you posted earlier about it. If you don't you don't need to pay this. I would get it changed to Intrastate immediately.

From this page lower right corner.
http://www.dot.state.mn.us/cvo/unifiedcarrier.html

_
NOTE: If you do NOT wish to keep your interstate authority, you must contact the Federal Motor Carrier Safety Administration and change your status to Intra-state._


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1929746 said:


> OK, I couldn't remember what you posted earlier about it. If you don't you don't need to pay this. I would get it changed to Intrastate immediately.
> 
> From this page lower right corner.
> http://www.dot.state.mn.us/cvo/unifiedcarrier.html
> 
> _
> NOTE: If you do NOT wish to keep your interstate authority, you must contact the Federal Motor Carrier Safety Administration and change your status to Intra-state._


When i just did my bienal thing i mentioned earlier i did. Hopefully it worked this time


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1929749 said:


> When i just did my bienal thing i mentioned earlier i did. Hopefully it worked this time


That was the next thing I was going to say. It should update if all you checked was Intrastate. Don't pay the $76. You missed the deadline anyway. You're all good.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1929742 said:


> This one.....


And that's why I posted it... That I must have given it away, since I can't find it....although I don't remember giving it away.

It's not like you can misplace a 48" wide shovel.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1929754 said:


> And that's why I posted it... That I must have given it away, since I can't find it....although I don't remember giving it away.
> 
> It's not like you can misplace a 48" wide shovel.


You gave it to Jim?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1929752 said:


> That was the next thing I was going to say. It should update if all you checked was Intrastate. Don't pay the $76. You missed the deadline anyway. You're all good.


To much crap to keep up with


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1929758 said:


> To much crap to keep up with


It is ridiculous. I've always wondered how guys starting out can figure out all the different things they have to do.


----------



## qualitycut

Ummm any else see the segmant with natalie on wcco? Wow


----------



## CityGuy

Dahl says Tuesday is the best chance for measurable snow.


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;1929762 said:


> Dahl says Tuesday is the best chance for measurable snow.


Only a 30% chance.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1929761 said:


> Ummm any else see the segmant with natalie on wcco? Wow


No. Was she good.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1929764 said:


> No. Was she good.


Indoor golf with tight jeans.


----------



## Drakeslayer

CityGuy;1929762 said:


> Dahl says Tuesday is the best chance for measurable snow.


So does Bel


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1929726 said:


>


That's for interstate drivers. Only do that if our crossing state lines with a vheical over 10k gvw for hire.

Basically truckers and expadiers


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1929760 said:


> It is ridiculous. I've always wondered how guys starting out can figure out all the different things they have to do.


This... I didn't even know the FMSCA existed and that I needed to do anything with it until I was in business for a couple years...


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1929769 said:


> This... I didn't even know the FMSCA existed and that I needed to do anything with it until I was in business for a couple years...


I'm sure most of the education is done when someone finally gets caught not following the rules.


----------



## Doughboy12

snowman55;1929652 said:


> Anyone know where to get the 48" snowplow shovel locally?


I was looking at Northern Tool online today and they said they had some at Woodbury.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1929774 said:


> I'm sure most of the education is done when someone finally gets caught not following the rules.


Yes. Make sure all your gas cans are secure also. No Bueno.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1929778 said:


> Yes. Make sure all your gas cans are secure also. No Bueno.


I lost one on the road on Monday. Was filling the engine on a v-box and forgot I set the can in the box of the truck right by the back end. Never did find it. Whoops!


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;1929785 said:


> I lost one on the road on Monday. Was filling the engine on a v-box and forgot I set the can in the box of the truck right by the back end. Never did find it. Whoops!


Was the can full ?


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1929263 said:


> Geez i can even go to ford and wash my truck


I Was sitting there most of the day.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;1929785 said:


> I lost one on the road on Monday. Was filling the engine on a v-box and forgot I set the can in the box of the truck right by the back end. Never did find it. Whoops!


Last winter had a lid from a 5 gallon bucket fly out of the bed while doing 70 on 694. It was about -15 out, lid flew into a bumper of a older car about 4 for 5 car lengths back, blew up into a hundred pieces.

Not sure if they did not give a crap or did not see it, they just kept driving.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like a whole in for all day Wednesday, at this time.

Guess I'd better fill the trucks up and put the plows on.


----------



## SnowGuy73

23° calm fog.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1929808 said:


> Looks like a whole in for all day Wednesday, at this time.
> 
> Guess I'd better fill the trucks up and put the plows on.


Don't forget the bread and milk.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1929760 said:


> It is ridiculous. I've always wondered how guys starting out can figure out all the different things they have to do.


If they worked for someone in the past, it gives them somewhat of an idea I believe. Most don't know and learn by getting in trouble I would think


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1929808 said:


> Looks like a whole in for all day Wednesday, at this time.
> 
> Guess I'd better fill the trucks up and put the plows on.


I know right? Screw it, we get 3/4"+ I'm dropping the blade


----------



## Bill1090

Wow 28* out. Kinda feels like spring.


----------



## Bill1090

So now everyone is up in arms because there weren't any women or blacks nominated? Come on!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1929843 said:


> So now everyone is up in arms because there weren't any women or blacks nominated? Come on!


Everyone needs some to complain about it seems these days. See the chipolte complaints?


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;1929848 said:


> Everyone needs some to complain about it seems these days. See the chipolte complaints?


What happened with that?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Recert has started. If you're not here.... You're LATE!!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1929851 said:


> What happened with that?


They dropped pork from the menus because basically the pigs are being raised to factory like, and big into the PETA videos of them being abused. But kept chicken on even though they live in 12x12 cages. They also think pigs should be pretty much running around in pasture somewhere, then bam, kill it. Just a dumb publicity stunt I'm thinking


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1929842 said:


> Wow 28* out. Kinda feels like spring.


Agreed.....


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;1929855 said:


> They dropped pork from the menus because basically the pigs are being raised to factory like, and big into the PETA videos of them being abused. But kept chicken on even though they live in 12x12 cages. They also think pigs should be pretty much running around in pasture somewhere, then bam, kill it. Just a dumb publicity stunt I'm thinking


Lovely. Bright side, I know what I'll have for lunch now.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1929801 said:


> I Was sitting there most of the day.


Yea i heard you brought a few people in to buy cars


----------



## qualitycut

Down to 20% on tues


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

All I know is this guy sitting to the right of me smells.


----------



## Greenery

snowman55;1929652 said:


> Anyone know where to get the 48" snowplow shovel locally?


I've got like 4 broken ones. Bought a brand new one last week and it broke within ten minutes. 36 inch ones.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

JohnDee is up....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1929870 said:


> I've got like 4 broken ones. Bought a brand new one last week and it broke within ten minutes.


Parts are cheap, in case you didn't know.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1929873 said:


> JohnDee is up....


Consensus seems to be an inch or less. Cool


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1929875 said:


> Parts are cheap, in case you didn't know.


Yes, it's just frustrating. The black brackets keep breaking.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1929869 said:


> All I know is this guy sitting to the right of me smells.


Djag..........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1929884 said:


> Yes, it's just frustrating. The black brackets keep breaking.


I've had those break on the 30/36" too. The black needs to go all the way out to the edge of the blade.


----------



## justinsp

Tired of listening to the bee speech!


----------



## djagusch

TKLAWN;1929890 said:


> Djag..........


The guy to my left made my new truck smell go away on the way here. Windows were open for 5 minutes to clear the fumes away and still lingered.


----------



## djagusch

justinsp;1929914 said:


> Tired of listening to the bee speech!


She has a pet bee hive at her house. Pretty crazy!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

justinsp;1929914 said:


> Tired of listening to the bee speech!


Hhhmmmmmm.....which one of these guys is Justin...


----------



## justinsp

LwnmwrMan22;1929918 said:


> Hhhmmmmmm.....which one of these guys is Justin...


Lol. The search is on. I've been scanning room to try and guess who some of you are.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm the guy wearing a lawn mower hat.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Well I was right, the city just went by doing the sidewalk


----------



## djagusch

justinsp;1929920 said:


> Lol. The search is on. I've been scanning room to try and guess who some of you are.


Orange Rockstar can is lwnmwrmn.


----------



## justinsp

Do you think the city parks would let me spray between 6 pm to 9 pm so I can make sure the bees are gone?


----------



## qualitycut

Patching highway 52


----------



## SSS Inc.

NorthernProServ;1929800 said:


> Was the can full ?


No, the can had about 6 oz left so that's part of the reason it flew out I'm sure.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Defense Activators and Plant Health Fungicides for an hour.... OH BOY!!!


----------



## Greenery

Ugh. Got a call about a irrigation problem today. It appears the shut off valve has a slow leak. Two foot tall ice pyramid under the Back flow preventer deal.


----------



## Greenery

And we found out were having a girl this morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Congrats Greenery


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1929976 said:


> And we found out were having a girl this morning.


Awesome, congratulations


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Greenery;1929976 said:


> And we found out were having a girl this morning.


Congrats, ya sure it's a girl or does he take after you and they can't tell yet?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;1929976 said:


> And we found out were having a girl this morning.


Congrats! That's awesome!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1929982 said:


> Congrats Greenery


Get back to class


----------



## Camden

Congrats on the baby, Greenery. My little girl is the best thing that's ever happened to me.


----------



## Bill1090

Greenery;1929976 said:


> And we found out were having a girl this morning.


That's awesome. Congrats!


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1929987 said:


> Congrats, ya sure it's a girl or does he take after you and they can't tell yet?


Lol ouch. .


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1929991 said:


> Get back to class


I was in class, duh.


----------



## Doughboy12

Greenery;1929976 said:


> And we found out were having a girl this morning.


Congrats!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1929992 said:


> Congrats on the baby, Greenery. My little girl is the best thing that's ever happened to me.


Agreed! Mine is only one and she already has her dad wrapped around her finger!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Not sure why CBServices is talking to the Plowz rep here???


----------



## NorthernProServ

Greenery;1929976 said:


> And we found out were having a girl this morning.


Congrats!!!!


----------



## Greenery

Thanks guys.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1930016 said:


> Not sure why CBServices is talking to the Plowz rep here???


Who are you referring to?


----------



## Bill1090

Locals here are saying a clipper everyday Tues. thru Sat.


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;1929842 said:


> Wow 28* out. Kinda feels like spring.


This................


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1930028 said:


> Who are you referring to?


At the Green Expo, there's a Plows/Mowz booth.


----------



## CityGuy

Greenery;1929976 said:


> And we found out were having a girl this morning.


Congrats.............


----------



## CityGuy

Greenery;1929975 said:


> Ugh. Got a call about a irrigation problem today. It appears the shut off valve has a slow leak. Two foot tall ice pyramid under the Back flow preventer deal.


Sounds like fun to deal with.


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;1930029 said:


> Locals here are saying a clipper everyday Tues. thru Sat.


Perfect............


----------



## CityGuy

Took a half day. Catching last nights game even though I know the outcome.


----------



## CityGuy

The little bit of wind has a slight bite to it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1930016 said:


> Not sure why CBServices is talking to the Plowz rep here???


Didn't you see me with my hands around his throat?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1930042 said:


> Didn't you see me with my hands around his throat?


Ahhhhh....THAT'S what was going on....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Transportation of Pesticides.....


Leave the cap on and don't leave the jug on the fender??


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1930046 said:


> Transportation of Pesticides.....
> 
> Leave the cap on and don't leave the jug on the fender??


How long is that recert class?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1930049 said:


> How long is that recert class?


7:30-3:30 with (2) 1 hour breaks.

Might start taking it at smaller venues. Did that before and they ask the people if they want to take a break, or just keep going. Usually just keep going.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1930016 said:


> Not sure why CBServices is talking to the Plowz rep here???


He was doing that yesterday also:waving:


----------



## Bill1090

Drakeslayer;1930054 said:


> He was doing that yesterday also:waving:


Maybe that's why he is going everyday. Maybe he's their biggest contractor?


----------



## Green Grass

Bill1090;1930074 said:


> Maybe that's why he is going everyday. Maybe he's their biggest contractor?


Maybe he started it in the Twin Cities


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1930075 said:


> Maybe he started it in the Twin Cities


This.............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1930075 said:


> Maybe he started it in the Twin Cities


Maybe it's really him that's the REP?!?!?!?!?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;1930074 said:


> Maybe that's why he is going everyday. Maybe he's their biggest contractor?


Hahaha... Keep your friends close... keep your enemies closer...


----------



## CityGuy

Damn cable on the footrest for the couch just broke. Can a guy catch a break?


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;1930083 said:


> Damn cable on the footrest for the couch just broke. Can a guy catch a break?


Turn yourself 90 degrees to the left or right and wah-laa, problem solved.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1930083 said:


> Damn cable on the footrest for the couch just broke. Can a guy catch a break?


maybe next year :laughing::laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;1930086 said:


> Turn yourself 90 degrees to the left or right and wah-laa, problem solved.


True but defeats the purpose of the reclining couch. But works for the time being.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1930087 said:


> maybe next year :laughing::laughing:


Not with my luck. :realmad:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;1930091 said:


> Not with my luck. :realmad:


Welcome to LwnmwrMan22 circa 2013-2014.


----------



## banonea

Greenery;1929976 said:


> And we found out were having a girl this morning.


congrats......


----------



## starspangled6.0

Pruned a bunch of shrubs today, just because the guy at the Gertens brickyard was lonely.


----------



## CityGuy

Well these people that made the frame for the couch are REAL helpful. Give me a site where I can buy a replacement cable. There is only 74 cables to choose from. Guess I have to take it apart and measure it myself.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Guarantee it snows next week... My request to be excused from jury duty was denied and I have go in...


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1930147 said:


> Well these people that made the frame for the couch are REAL helpful. Give me a site where I can buy a replacement cable. There is only 74 cables to choose from. Guess I have to take it apart and measure it myself.


It gives you something to do


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1930153 said:


> Guarantee it snows next week... My request to be excused from jury duty was denied and I have go in...


Perfect...........


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1930155 said:


> It gives you something to do


Your more than welcome to come do it for me.Thumbs Up


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1930167 said:


> Your more than welcome to come do it for me.Thumbs Up


Just fixed my garage door opener.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1930172 said:


> Just fixed my garage door opener.


Did you pull a Bano?


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1930153 said:


> Guarantee it snows next week... My request to be excused from jury duty was denied and I have go in...


Thanks for doing your part! :waving: Here's to having a solid last half of the month.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1930175 said:


> Did you pull a Bano?


No the sensors stopped working turns out it had a broken wire.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Willmar Man Accused of Impersonating Army Ranger Pleads Guilty to Illegal Gun Possession

http://kstp.com/news/stories/s3678821.shtml?cat=1

(Sent from KSTP)

Hopefully they charge him with stolen valor too


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

cbservicesllc;1930153 said:


> Guarantee it snows next week... My request to be excused from jury duty was denied and I have go in...


After the first day just say, "he even looks guilty";-)


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;1930175 said:


> Did you pull a Bano?


Not Nice.......


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;1930199 said:


> Not Nice.......


But funny


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1930195 said:


> After the first day just say, "he even looks guilty";-)


:laughing:


----------



## TKLAWN

Hammer smells like Novak.


----------



## CityGuy

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1930195 said:


> After the first day just say, "he even looks guilty";-)


I usually go with a few hate terms and I am out.


----------



## Bill1090

TKLAWN;1930245 said:


> Hammer smells like Novak.


What??......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got my '14 back. I had a pallet of salt in the back, so instead of running it through the car wash, they had the detail guy hand wash it.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1930261 said:


> Got my '14 back. I had a pallet of salt in the back, so instead of running it through the car wash, they had the detail guy hand wash it.


well that was nice of them.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1930261 said:


> Got my '14 back. I had a pallet of salt in the back, so instead of running it through the car wash, they had the detail guy hand wash it.


At least they were smart not to run it through the car wash. It still gets wet in those bags


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1930261 said:


> Got my '14 back. I had a pallet of salt in the back, so instead of running it through the car wash, they had the detail guy hand wash it.


That's pretty sweet!


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1930261 said:


> Got my '14 back. I had a pallet of salt in the back, so instead of running it through the car wash, they had the detail guy hand wash it.


Winning!!!!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

Louis @ Cossetta's .... It's where for dinner. 
Lasagna.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1930261 said:


> Got my '14 back. I had a pallet of salt in the back, so instead of running it through the car wash, they had the detail guy hand wash it.


Can't beat that.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1930261 said:


> Got my '14 back. I had a pallet of salt in the back, so instead of running it through the car wash, they had the detail guy hand wash it.


You make it sound like thats a big deal.

I get that with an oil change


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1930261 said:


> Got my '14 back. I had a pallet of salt in the back, so instead of running it through the car wash, they had the detail guy hand wash it.


As I started to read this my brain went faster than I read it and thought you were going to say bags were missing


----------



## Polarismalibu

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1930323 said:


> As I started to read this my brain went faster than I read it and thought you were going to say bags were missing


I did that at first too


----------



## TKLAWN

Bill1090;1930253 said:


> What??......


Hammer was on #11 and he sounds like he's in with Novak.

Comprende Amigo??


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1930323 said:


> As I started to read this my brain went faster than I read it and thought you were going to say bags were missing


Well dodge needs to make a buck somehow


----------



## Bill1090

TKLAWN;1930329 said:


> Hammer was on #11 and he sounds like he's in with Novak.
> 
> Comprende Amigo??


Ahhh. Si si


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1930331 said:


> Well dodge needs to make a buck somehow


No front door just needed some salt.


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;1930331 said:


> Well dodge needs to make a buck somehow


Don't you need to get your next appointment set up for new axle parts or have you passed the lucky 2,000 mile mark!


----------



## Bill1090

djagusch;1930339 said:


> Don't you need to get your next appointment set up for new axle parts or have you passed the lucky 2,000 mile mark!


BOOM!!!!!.


----------



## CityGuy

Almost forgot Gold Rush was on tonight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1930296 said:


> Louis @ Cossetta's .... It's where for dinner.
> Lasagna.


Hey, I'm upstairs here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1930303 said:


> You make it sound like thats a big deal.
> 
> I get that with an oil change


Previous dealer would have just left it dirty.


----------



## unit28

TKLAWN;1930329 said:


> Hammer was on #11 and he sounds like he's in with Novak.
> 
> Comprende Amigo??


No todas sabe.....,chansa


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;1930339 said:


> Don't you need to get your next appointment set up for new axle parts or have you passed the lucky 2,000 mile mark!


8k mark.......


----------



## qualitycut

Well all i got to say is everyone that has bought a ford from my dad loves it and i know norths gf and i think her or his parents bought a car there


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1930353 said:


> Hey, I'm upstairs here.


I was home by then...


----------



## Doughboy12

Anyone going to the Wild tomorrow?
How about the outdoor HS games?


----------



## RussC

My 2014 Escape shattered an axle with 2500 miles on it. My days of die hard Ford guy are over. After I get done wasting all my money on a wedding I'm hoping to move into a Ram. Lots of truck for the money in my eyes


----------



## qualitycut

RussC;1930387 said:


> My 2014 Escape shattered an axle with 2500 miles on it. My days of die hard Ford guy are over. After I get done wasting all my money on a wedding I'm hoping to move into a Ram. Lots of truck for the money in my eyes


Hahahahahaa Hahahahah Hahahahah.

Edit. My 13 350 broke the same. Just a bad part. Dont downgrade


----------



## cbservicesllc

RussC;1930387 said:


> My 2014 Escape shattered an axle with 2500 miles on it. My days of die hard Ford guy are over. After I get done wasting all my money on a wedding I'm hoping to move into a Ram. Lots of truck for the money in my eyes


Where's Lwnmwrman on this one?  Come on Rusty you liked the new truck, let it win you back! Don't hold it against Ford just because Superior Ford sucks cafe...


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;1930339 said:


> Don't you need to get your next appointment set up for new axle parts or have you passed the lucky 2,000 mile mark!


I'll overlook the dig on Ford since you drove to the expo today and kept Lwnmwrman out of the driver's seat...  Nice to meet you down there...


----------



## RussC

cbservicesllc;1930405 said:


> Where's Lwnmwrman on this one?  Come on Rusty you liked the new truck, let it win you back! Don't hold it against Ford just because Superior Ford sucks cafe...


Superior ford service does blow, but they didn't put the car together! It would have the be the deal of a lifetime for me to jump into a Ford again. It really left a bad taste in my mouth to get picked up by a flatbed 3 months after buying a vehicle. Even my clapped out Ranger never left me waiting for a tow on the side of the road in the 7 years I had it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

RussC;1930407 said:


> Superior ford service does blow, but they didn't put the car together! It would have the be the deal of a lifetime for me to jump into a Ford again. It really left a bad taste in my mouth to get picked up by a flatbed 3 months after buying a vehicle. Even my clapped out Ranger never left me waiting for a tow on the side of the road in the 7 years I had it.


I hear ya... Talk to Quality's dad


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1930381 said:


> Anyone going to the Wild tomorrow?
> How about the outdoor HS games?


No and No. I'll be at two mite games and a squirt game tomorrow. I should check out the pond hockey as its walking distance from my house. Plus I need to start drinking early as my daughter will be having a 9 yr old B-day sleepover. Pray for me. I better dig out my work tunes to drown out the noise.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1930405 said:


> Where's Lwnmwrman on this one?  Come on Rusty you liked the new truck, let it win you back! Don't hold it against Ford just because Superior Ford sucks cafe...


Been out plowing. Seriously. More scraping calls.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1930412 said:


> No and No. I'll be at two mite games and a squirt game tomorrow. I should check out the pond hockey as its walking distance from my house. Plus I need to start drinking early as my daughter will be having a 9 yr old B-day sleepover. Pray for me. I better dig out my work tunes to drown out the noise.


That was my second choice. I played there in the parks league. The HS games are walking distance from my work. 
A friend got tickets to the Wild so I will head that way.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1930414 said:


> Been out plowing. Seriously. More scraping calls.


I did that B4 the wife took me to Cossetta's upstairs.


----------



## banonea

Up until I got my '11 F350 it has been many years since I had a newer ford and I have to say I am very happy with it. No major issues and I am not nice to my trucks. Many people say I am a walking Ford/Chevy commercial 

I have owned almost every brand of vehicle made ( over 375 cars, trucks, motorcycles since I was 16) and all I can say is there are bad ones in every brand, it is, for the most part, all about maintenance. Hence, the reason I do as much of my own work as I can on all of my equipment. I want to know how it works so I can fix it myself. Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1930416 said:


> That was my second choice. I played there in the parks league. The HS games are walking distance from my work.
> A friend got tickets to the Wild so I will head that way.


Where did you grow up?


----------



## banonea

Well, After working on the sand truck for the last week because it had a vibration and lost the 4X4 we have:

Replaced the rear drive shaft hanger bearing
Replaced the u joints
Rebuilt the transfer case (after I went to the Dells and got the WRONG one:realmad
Replaced the T-case encoder motor (note to self, put it on with the t-case OFF the truck :realmad
Replaced the front diff actuator motor

Only to discover that the front diff is screwed. and to top it off it is about $1000.00 to rebuild it. Thankfully, I found a used one on craigslist in Maplewood, and yes, this is the right one .We got it ripped out today and ready for the new one. The wife and I are going to pick it up tomorrow when we are going to the MOA.

I cannot wait for the free bar at the hotel and the hot tub..........GOD DO I NEED IT


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1930427 said:


> Where did you grow up?


I grew up calling BINGO for bano's grandma. (Maybe Great grandma Rose)


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1930433 said:


> I grew up calling BINGO for bano's grandma. (Maybe Great grandma Rose)


34th Ave. Bingo? Funny I had a Grandma Rose. It was weird reading that.


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1930433 said:


> I grew up calling BINGO for bano's grandma. (Maybe Great grandma Rose)


Not mine, she hated bingo........


----------



## unit28

Saturday A chance of drizzle, snow, freezing drizzle, and sleet before 1pm, then a chance of drizzle between 1pm and 3pm, then a chance of drizzle and snow after 3pm. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 39. Breezy, with a south wind 5 to 10 mph becoming west northwest 15 to 20 mph in the afternoon. Winds could gust as high as 30 mph. Chance of precipitation is 40%.




Good luck with that. ........


----------



## SnowGuy73

28° calm clouds.


----------



## Bill1090

Already 32* out.


----------



## banonea

27 in Rochester


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1930473 said:


> 27 in Rochester


Here too... 
And Rose loved bingo. Played the most cards I've ever seen anyone play. Back in the 70's.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like we just add to hard pack next week. Not many plowable events at this time, just wait for the scrape calls.


----------



## banonea

better money to scrape the hard pack, clean it up due to their negligence cost them extra


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1930493 said:


> better money to scrape the hard pack, clean it up due to their negligence cost them extra


How did the scrape go yesterday?
I did my drive with the wheeler. Felt nice to be on it and be so nimble ... when it is warm and sunny.
#SpaceManagement


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

March is on the AccuWeather extended forecast.

Time keeps slipping by.


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;1930494 said:


> How did the scrape go yesterday?
> I did my drive with the wheeler. Felt nice to be on it and be so nimble ... when it is warm and sunny.
> #SpaceManagement


No MVP3??  Come on man, use it if ya got it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1930493 said:


> better money to scrape the hard pack, clean it up due to their negligence cost them extra


Some people I charge, some I don't. It's just the way it is.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1930496 said:


> March is on the AccuWeather extended forecast.
> 
> Time keeps slipping by.


I really think we will have an early spring. Seems like we just haven't gotten enough snow to bounce back to normal.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1930499 said:


> I really think we will have an early spring. Seems like we just haven't gotten enough snow to bounce back to normal.


Shhhhhhh..... Can't say stuff like this......


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1930501 said:


> Shhhhhhh..... Can't say stuff like this......


Did you hit the 30" you need for your contracts yet?


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1930498 said:


> Some people I charge, some I don't. It's just the way it is.


same thing here. We scraped about 6 yesterday. They are our monthly customers, not that much snow last month, so we give them a couple freebies and keep their parking lot looking nice, that they resign for next year. In the end you always come out on top


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;1930499 said:


> I really think we will have an early spring. Seems like we just haven't gotten enough snow to bounce back to normal.


all it will take is one good storm, can either be back to normal,or way above average. I never count anything out this time of year


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1930504 said:


> Did you hit the 30" you need for your contracts yet?


I'll make 30". The other day the news paper said we are at 27".

A couple of years ago everyone started talking around the first of Feb about an early spring, maybe getting I to summer work by mid March.

That spring (not last spring, I checked Jimlawn before I posted this one) my last billable plowing was May 5.

Last year it just kept snowing once per week until April 15.


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;1930497 said:


> No MVP3??  Come on man, use it if ya got it.


Had some light work to take care of...lol


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1930510 said:


> I'll make 30". The other day the news paper said we are at 27".
> 
> A couple of years ago everyone started talking around the first of Feb about an early spring, maybe getting I to summer work by mid March.
> 
> That spring (not last spring, I checked Jimlawn before I posted this one) my last billable plowing was May 5.
> 
> Last year it just kept snowing once per week until April 15.


Let's hope it does that again this year.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1930519 said:


> Let's hope it does that again this year.


Noooo....it's good this year. Let's hope for an early spring so we can make up for lost revenue from last summer.

You have a new mower to get on.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I suppose. Time to get out of bed, have some Ramen, take the tree down.

All the other decorations are down, just gotta take the tree apart.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1930523 said:


> I suppose. Time to get out of bed, have some Ramen, take the tree down.
> 
> All the other decorations are down, just gotta take the tree apart.


Got excited for a moment. Thought there was some chainsaw work in the near future. Never thought there were still Xmas trees up. :laughing:


----------



## banonea

Maplewood needs to learn supply of the side streets. I cannot believe there is this much snow on the streets up here I would just be absolutely pissed off if I had to drive through this if I lived up here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1930536 said:


> Maplewood needs to learn supply of the side streets. I cannot believe there is this much snow on the streets up here I would just be absolutely pissed off if I had to drive through this if I lived up here


That's why we plow the roads around the townhomes I have by Ashley Furniture there.

I suppose sometime I should get some money from CG.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1930527 said:


> Got excited for a moment. Thought there was some chainsaw work in the near future. Never thought there were still Xmas trees up. :laughing:


I've got 30 full cords of oak logs you can come and cut if you want.


----------



## CGLC

LwnmwrMan22;1930539 said:


> That's why we plow the roads around the townhomes I have by Ashley Furniture there.
> 
> I suppose sometime I should get some money from CG.


Haha my check is in the mail. I hate those townhomes.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Nope. Tree is staying up. Gonna be 40, we're going skiing.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1930510 said:


> I'll make 30". The other day the news paper said we are at 27".
> 
> A couple of years ago everyone started talking around the first of Feb about an early spring, maybe getting I to summer work by mid March.d
> 
> That spring (not last spring, I checked Jimlawn before I posted this one) my last billable plowing was May 5.
> 
> Last year it just kept snowing once per week until April 15.


Hahaha. That made me smile


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1930540 said:


> I've got 30 full cords of oak logs you can come and cut if you want.


I'll cut if you split and I get some. (Face cord)


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1930547 said:


> Nope. Tree is staying up. Gonna be 40, we're going skiing.


Good plan...I approve. :waving:


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1930510 said:


> I'll make 30". The other day the news paper said we are at 27".
> 
> A couple of years ago everyone started talking around the first of Feb about an early spring, maybe getting I to summer work by mid March.
> 
> That spring (not last spring, I checked Jimlawn before I posted this one) my last billable plowing was May 5.
> 
> Last year it just kept snowing once per week until April 15.


Alright I had to check cause I was curious... 2013 my last plow was April 19... 2014 it was April 16...


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal, goal, and goal. 
And goal? No goal, net had dislodged. 
2-1 @ 1:02 of the second after a scoreless first. 
St. Paul leads.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1930570 said:


> Alright I had to check cause I was curious... 2013 my last plow was April 19... 2014 it was April 16...


Right. Then there were a couple that 1/2 of Plowsite came up and helped me on at the end of April.


----------



## djagusch

The midwest radar looks interesting up north and it's coming this way.


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal. 3-1.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Brickman attempted robbery


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal. 4-1....


----------



## andersman02

So my flights gets back to msp 330 Tues, 

Think I should be fine for snow? Nws has me at 40% Monday night. Not sure how everythinges is trending


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal. 5-1. PPG
Twin penalties on the same play.


----------



## Doughboy12

andersman02;1930588 said:


> So my flights gets back to msp 330 Tues,
> 
> Think I should be fine for snow? Nws has me at 40% Monday night. Not sure how everythinges is trending


No snow for at least the next 7 days. Novak


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal. 5-2. PPG


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal. 5-3. 
Wow.


----------



## Bill1090

Lot of grass showing down here.


----------



## Doughboy12

37 and overcast.


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal. 5-4 holy cafe.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1930579 said:


> The midwest radar looks interesting up north and it's coming this way.


Supposed to rain this afternoon.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

andersman02;1930588 said:


> So my flights gets back to msp 330 Tues,
> 
> Think I should be fine for snow? Nws has me at 40% Monday night. Not sure how everythinges is trending


NWS has .2" Monday night. Meteogram goes to 1", but it takes all week to get there.


----------



## CityGuy

I'm calling it.

Winter is over.

Bring on the 70's and let's lay some asphalt.


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal. 5-5 with 4:04 remaining


----------



## Doughboy12

Kid did the Johnny football thing after the goal. #Fail.


----------



## unit28

Doughboy12;1930592 said:


> No snow for at least the next 7 days. Novak


Maybw he agrees what I said last week?


----------



## Doughboy12

unit28;1930632 said:


> Maybw he agrees what I said last week?


What was that? "I'm out"


----------



## unit28

Going to attempt to start a 55gl salt water fish tank today


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal 6-5. SP


----------



## Camden

Goalie was interfered with. Should be no goal, wasn't called that way.


----------



## Greenery

So shouldn't the steering wheel lock with ignition off on a 01 chevy?


----------



## Doughboy12

Bad goal. Goalie was clearly interfered with but it stands.


----------



## unit28

Doughboy12;1930634 said:


> What was that? "I'm out"


Yep......
Tue looks to stay north

gfs had it all on tuesday wuth a robust system 
Chabged dramatically since then, and seems to have spread the precip throughout the week

Very weak looking now

attm


----------



## Doughboy12

Off the post as time runs out......St Paul Johnson wins.


----------



## unit28

nws already changed today's fcst since posting one this morning 
.......

Another 60hr week on the books
for me


----------



## banonea

My wife in her elements. ....


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1930644 said:


> My wife in her elements. ....


Are you getting a matching pair?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1930638 said:


> So shouldn't the steering wheel lock with ignition off on a 01 chevy?


Yes it should. Typical gm crap my moms 02 dose that sometimes. It won't start if it's not locked it's a fault in the security system


----------



## albhb3

cityguy;1930649 said:


> are you getting a matching pair?


ohhh i feel like a woman:d

looks ritzy


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;1930661 said:


> ohhh i feel like a woman:d


Ummmm..............


----------



## Green Grass

37 and a few sprinkles


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;1930649 said:


> Are you getting a matching pair?


Ahhhhhhhhhh no.


----------



## albhb3

banonea;1930693 said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhh no.


we are on to you now admit it  so how much did ya have to shell out anyway


----------



## banonea

albhb3;1930697 said:


> we are on to you now admit it  so how much did ya have to shell out anyway


about 60 bucks not too bad, keeps mama happy


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;1930698 said:


> about 60 bucks not too bad, keeps mama happy


that is cheep!!!Thumbs Up


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;1930702 said:


> that is cheep!!!Thumbs Up


And we got them at the MOA......


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1930479 said:


> Here too...
> And Rose loved bingo. Played the most cards I've ever seen anyone play. Back in the 70's.


Do I know you?? This is funny because my Grandma used to go on hockey trips with my brothers teams and she would always gamble with the kids.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1930706 said:


> Do I know you?? This is funny because my Grandma used to go on hockey trips with my brothers teams and she would always gamble with the kids.


separated at birth??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1930708 said:


> separated at birth??


3rd cousin by marriage.


----------



## CityGuy

Looking like another good high school game.


----------



## CityGuy

Snow sure is melting fast in the back yard.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Flurries at the top of the second chair lift at Wild Mountain.


----------



## unit28

Squall line sunday......


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1930712 said:


> 3rd cousin by marriage.


This....at best. :waving: :laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

Seen in Apple Valley... Harley Davidson full dresser @ Taco Bell. He stopped in for some "Mexican" food. Must be trying to keep the inside of the chaps warm. 
Yes I got you all pictures but can't load them on mobile.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1930741 said:


>


Like a BOSS.SSS


----------



## Doughboy12

Tie game boys....bonus hockey.


----------



## Doughboy12

Rich kids just beat the richer kids. lol


----------



## BossPlow614

Greenery;1930638 said:


> So shouldn't the steering wheel lock with ignition off on a 01 chevy?


That is correct.


----------



## albhb3

banonea;1930698 said:


> about 60 bucks not too bad, keeps mama happy


I was thinking its was gonna end with double zeros on the end Thumbs Up


----------



## albhb3

Doughboy12;1930740 said:


> Seen in Apple Valley... Harley Davidson full dresser @ Taco Bell. He stopped in for some "Mexican" food. Must be trying to keep the inside of the chaps warm.
> Yes I got you all pictures but can't load them on mobile.


way to much friggen money id say cant imagine the rust that could start and Im guessing hes got a death wish


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1930741 said:


>


make sure your truck aint at the bottom of the hill


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1930741 said:


>


I haven't checked the thread in a while and the first thing I see is this? 

It's funny, I read an article yesterday about how some people become obsessed with taking the perfect selfie. They interviewed one kid who quit school and his job and spent like 10 hours a day trying to take the perfect selfie. His mom caught him trying to kill himself because he could never take the "perfect" one and he couldn't bear it.

Some days I feel like I'm suddenly living on another planet.


----------



## albhb3

OC&D;1930791 said:


> . They interviewed one kid who quit school and his job and spent like 10 hours a day trying to take the perfect selfie. His mom caught him trying to kill himself because he could never take the "perfect" one and he couldn't bear it.


what the hell is going on around here


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1930640 said:


> Yep......
> Tue looks to stay north
> 
> gfs had it all on tuesday wuth a robust system
> Chabged dramatically since then, and seems to have spread the precip throughout the week
> 
> Very weak looking now
> 
> attm


Dang......


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1930643 said:


> nws already changed today's fcst since posting one this morning
> .......
> 
> Another 60hr week on the books
> for me


I think the only way I'll get a 60 hour week in any time soon is if I get a couple part time jobs...


----------



## cbservicesllc

OC&D;1930791 said:


> I haven't checked the thread in a while and the first thing I see is this?
> 
> It's funny, I read an article yesterday about how some people become obsessed with taking the perfect selfie. They interviewed one kid who quit school and his job and spent like 10 hours a day trying to take the perfect selfie. His mom caught him trying to kill himself because he could never take the "perfect" one and he couldn't bear it.
> 
> Some days I feel like I'm suddenly living on another planet.


D'ohkay.....!


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1930800 said:


> I think the only way I'll get a 60 hour week in any time soon is if I get a couple part time jobs...


Ahh there's always some thing to do. I did some maintenance found a few broken things to fix. adding a light to the spreader just looking for things to keep me busy.


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1930825 said:


> Ahh there's always some thing to do. I did some maintenance found a few broken things to fix. adding a light to the spreader just looking for things to keep me busy.


I thought that it would be fun to stain my window trim that is fading.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1930825 said:


> Ahh there's always some thing to do. I did some maintenance found a few broken things to fix. adding a light to the spreader just looking for things to keep me busy.


Alright I should have qualified that statement... 60 hours of paid work... 

Off to see American Sniper now...  :salute:


----------



## banonea

Got a little nap,now down for the free bar......


----------



## Greenery

banonea;1930830 said:


> Got a little nap,now down for the free bar......


I'm thinking there wasn't actually much napping going on, new boots and all.☺


----------



## banonea

Greenery;1930839 said:


> I'm thinking there wasn't actually much napping going on, new boots and all.☺


That comes after the pool and dinner......=)

Edit: with just the boots......=) =)


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1930829 said:


> Alright I should have qualified that statement... 60 hours of paid work...
> 
> Off to see American Sniper now...  :salute:


Give a report on the movie. I wanna see it just wasn't sure if I should wait for the dvd to come out or is it gonna be awesome and a must see in theater


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1930828 said:


> I thought that it would be fun to stain my window trim that is fading.


Pleanty to at my house too.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Somebody shoot me. Girls are way to annoying.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1930854 said:


> Somebody shoot me. Girls are way to annoying.


You do live in the hood. shouldnt be that hard just step outside after dark


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1930854 said:


> Somebody shoot me. Girls are way to annoying.


Walk outside it should happen you are in the ghetto.


----------



## banonea

We are 6 drinks int the free bar and we have only been here 30 min......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If I was a single dad, I'd be hanging in this chalet all day.

All the moms that just sit here by themselves while the kids ski, some wearing rings, most not.


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;1930863 said:


> We are 6 drinks int the free bar and we have only been here 30 min......


You have to get your stay worth!!


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1930866 said:


> If I was a single dad, I'd be hanging in this chalet all day.
> 
> All the moms that just sit here by themselves while the kids ski, some wearing rings, most not.


Why do you think SSS and I go to hockey


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1930871 said:


> Why do you think SSS and I go to hockey


YeH but there they have to stay bundled up (from the arenas I've been at). Here it's warm.

They have a band tonight starting in about 30 minutes til midnight


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;1930854 said:


> Somebody shoot me. Girls are way to annoying.


This is where beer comes in handy. Better yet take said beer out and skate on your rink.


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;1930869 said:


> You have to get your stay worth!!


By the end of happy hour i will......


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;1930874 said:


> This is where beer comes in handy. Better yet take said beer out and skate on your rink.


This......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Nevermind, band just started.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

what in the hell is going on in this world?

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/crime...re-on-new-jersey-road/ar-AA8hIxd?ocid=DELLDHP


----------



## CityGuy

Gophers are looking good tonight.
See what the wild have in less than an hour.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1930866 said:


> If I was a single dad, I'd be hanging in this chalet all day.
> 
> All the moms that just sit here by themselves while the kids ski, some wearing rings, most not.


Yeah baby!


----------



## Ranger620

Holy cow the penalty boxes are full at the gopher game


----------



## Ranger620

6 guys in the box for mn now


----------



## Green Grass

They better throw WI goalie!!


----------



## Ranger620

Bench clearing fight. Even the goalie in on it


----------



## Ranger620

That was a fun game to watch


----------



## Green Grass

when did it become the AZ coyotes instead of Phoenix?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1930906 said:


> when did it become the AZ coyotes instead of Phoenix?


Not sure......


----------



## CityGuy

Wild look like they have a new pep in their step with the new goalie


----------



## CityGuy

Goal.................
Coyle


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;1930906 said:


> when did it become the AZ coyotes instead of Phoenix?


On June 27, 2014, the team changed its franchise name to the Arizona Coyotes and modified its secondary logo


----------



## Green Grass

the coyotes can't stay out of the box


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1930925 said:


> On June 27, 2014, the team changed its franchise name to the Arizona Coyotes and modified its secondary logo


wait what! Why??


----------



## Camden

Green Grass;1930927 said:


> wait what! Why??


To sync them up with the other pro franchises that associate themselves with Arizona and not just Phoenix.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1930856 said:


> You do live in the hood. shouldnt be that hard just step outside after dark





Green Grass;1930859 said:


> Walk outside it should happen you are in the ghetto.


^^ ^ You guys. :waving:


Green Grass;1930871 said:


> Why do you think SSS and I go to hockey


YES! You want a real thrill go to an Edina game. 


LwnmwrMan22;1930873 said:


> YeH but there they have to stay bundled up (from the arenas I've been at). Here it's warm.


Haven't you ever heard of yoga pants and short coats with fuzzy collars?

I finally escaped with the boy to watch the game. I did manage to climb on the roof and launch snow balls at the kids tonight while they skated. We also listened to kids bop 25. Yay!


----------



## Green Grass

Do you think the little girls captured SSS????


----------



## CityGuy

Wild looked good in the first.


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;1930927 said:


> wait what! Why??


On January 29, 2014, the new ownership group announced that the team would change its name to the "Arizona Coyotes" for the 2014-15 season. According to Coyotes president Anthony LeBlanc, the change is being made to reflect that the team is no longer located within Phoenix city limits and to include all hockey fans in the state of Arizona. Aside from a new shoulder patch, the team's uniform design will not change.[19]

There in financial trouble filled bankruptcy new owners bla bla bla. They have 5 years and if they dont make money they will move the team from what I can tell


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1930933 said:


> Do you think the little girls captured SSS????


See above. I escaped with 4 beers in hand to my bedroom. I ended up with a 2 and 5 year old but we are watching the game!


----------



## Ranger620

This is frigin hilarious, DO we need dash cams if your guys trucks

http://www.littlethings.com/cop-shaking-it-off/


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1930946 said:


> This is frigin hilarious, DO we need dash cams if your guys trucks
> 
> http://www.littlethings.com/cop-shaking-it-off/


Mine would be one long bleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep.


----------



## CityGuy

Goal.......................


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goalllllllllllll!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Old time Hockey!!!


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1930955 said:


> Old time Hockey!!!


About time to go restock and grab 4 more!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1930966 said:


> About time to go restock and grab 4 more!


Just about. I'm working on the last one. I need to little guy to fall asleep so he doesn't follow me.


----------



## RussC

cbservicesllc;1930800 said:


> I think the only way I'll get a 60 hour week in any time soon is if I get a couple part time jobs...


Come work with me, we'll get you set up on a 60 hour schedule in no time!


----------



## CityGuy

Tempers are starting to flare.


----------



## Drakeslayer

CityGuy;1930981 said:


> Tempers are starting to flare.


Where....?


----------



## CityGuy

Goal........................


----------



## CityGuy

Drakeslayer;1930984 said:


> Where....?


Wild game.


----------



## CityGuy

Wild looked good tonight.


----------



## Drakeslayer

CityGuy;1930986 said:


> Wisconsin game.


Fixed it for ya


----------



## CityGuy

Nothing on thr tube. Suppose I should go to bed.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1930987 said:


> Wild looked good tonight.


Doh' k.... I was not impressed.


----------



## Doughboy12

Alery's... After game... The talent is well... Larger that I like.


----------



## Camden

CityGuy;1930987 said:


> Wild looked good tonight.


I thought so too. They were finally hard to play against which hasn't been the case in FOREVER. No team scores 7 goals a game so to win a close one is nice to see for once. I sure hope what we're seeing is a sign of things to come.


----------



## unit28

RussC;1930977 said:


> Come work with me, we'll get you set up on a 60 hour schedule in no time!


Heard that one before.....


----------



## unit28

34* attm.....this

.

Overnight Mostly cloudy, with a steady 
temperature around 29. West wind around 10 
mph......,Not This

nws wrong here
Good thing there's no pop fcst attm
Some would be out salting the church lots

For free


----------



## SnowGuy73

27° breezy clouds.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like temps are trending warmer than originally thought this week.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1931105 said:


> Looks like temps are trending warmer than originally thought this week.


Only a degree or so it looks like for me anyway. I say Mirage.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Somebody make it stop!!!!!!! They found the Karoke machine and the Frozen soundtrack!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1931131 said:


> Only a degree or so it looks like for me anyway. I say Mirage.


Wouldn't that be a trend though??? Just a degree or so??

I'd say 8-10 degrees would be a drastic change, no??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well, it'll snow June 7th to the 12th, just booked my room for Virginia Beach, VA.


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;1931135 said:


> Somebody make it stop!!!!!!! They found the Karoke machine and the Frozen soundtrack!!!!!


I'm very glad that I am not you right now.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1931135 said:


> Somebody make it stop!!!!!!! They found the Karoke machine and the Frozen soundtrack!!!!!


Sounds like you should go to the shop and work on something!!


----------



## unit28

My money's on #39
If it catches up with the front
Im guessing a squall line may develop
then shear out

Just have to get over the hill.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Cody and Yuhas both say scattered flurries through Wednesday.

I have .3" Monday night on the hourly from NWS.


----------



## Ranger620

Cb how was the movie?? Worth watching in tje theater


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1931149 said:


> Cody and Yuhas both say scattered flurries through Wednesday.
> 
> I have .3" Monday night on the hourly from NWS.


I have .03 through wed
And .13 on sat
gfs


----------



## unit28

.3 x 10 lsr
Hmmmmm.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1931145 said:


> Sounds like you should go to the shop and work on something!!


Just got to the rink. Phew......


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1931169 said:


> Just got to the rink. Phew......


Just wair till high school


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1931001 said:


> I thought so too. They were finally hard to play against which hasn't been the case in FOREVER. No team scores 7 goals a game so to win a close one is nice to see for once. I sure hope what we're seeing is a sign of things to come.


I agree. If we can continue to play like last night it could make things interesting down the stretch, or at least fun to watch.


----------



## CityGuy

28 and mostly sunny


----------



## Bill1090

36* light wind and sunny.


----------



## CityGuy

I think while it's warm today I may change oil in the car and truck.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1931185 said:


> I think while it's warm today I may change oil in the car and truck.


I need to wash my truck!


----------



## Greenery

This winter blows!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1931187 said:


> I need to wash my truck!


Car wash ...........


----------



## NorthernProServ

Greenery;1931191 said:


> This winter blows!


Agreed....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1931191 said:


> This winter blows!


You guys just need more winter hobbies.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1931220 said:


> Car wash ...........


To lazy to take the light off so I have to go to the do it yourself deal.


----------



## unit28

Ugh......
Mother nature is
Slacking


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ma Nature is doing just fine.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1931231 said:


> To lazy to take the light off so I have to go to the do it yourself deal.


Been there a few times. Nice and quiet most of the time


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1931241 said:


> Ma Nature is doing just fine.


Maybe......attm


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1931231 said:


> To lazy to take the light off so I have to go to the do it yourself deal.


You can't fit with the light on top?


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1931258 said:


> You can't fit with the light on top?


I think it will "blow" off the top of the truck.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1931255 said:


> Been there a few times. Nice and quiet most of the time


It was full when I tried to stop.


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1931258 said:


> You can't fit with the light on top?


Negative to tall by about 1/2" it it mounted to the top of a Back Rack


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1931257 said:


> Maybe......attm


Turn the irrigation on......


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1931269 said:


> It was full when I tried to stop.


Over by MM's shop? West end of town.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1931277 said:


> Over by MM's shop? West end of town.


correct I will try this afternoon that was this morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sooooo...our forecast high was 31 today. Wife just sent me a pic of her thermo in the 'rango, it says 43. Didn't believe her, NWS site says 38. 

NWS was only 6 degrees off, and it's only noon.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1931281 said:


> correct I will try this afternoon that was this morning.


Have you tried the one in Buffalo? I havn't yet wondering if it's cheap.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1931289 said:


> Have you tried the one in Buffalo? I havn't yet wondering if it's cheap.


never tried it.


----------



## Bill1090

There's no way we are getting snow this week. It's 42* out now. The high was only supposed to be 34 or 36.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1931287 said:


> Sooooo...our forecast high was 31 today. Wife just sent me a pic of her thermo in the 'rango, it says 43. Didn't believe her, NWS site says 38.
> 
> NWS was only 6 degrees off, and it's only noon.


Was down in Ames this weekend and was comfortable with just a lomg sleeve t shirt on. It was upper 40s

Felt weird for mid January


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1931300 said:


> Was down in Ames this weekend and was comfortable with just a lomg sleeve t shirt on. It was upper 40s
> 
> Felt weird for mid January


Bring us any new pictures???


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1931302 said:


> Bring us any new pictures???


Haha no not this time.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1931271 said:


> Negative to tall by about 1/2" it it mounted to the top of a Back Rack


When I had my backrack on my 6.0 it fit. I just have magnets now on my new one it fits but probably wouldn't on a rack


----------



## Polarismalibu

Walk in to cabelas for one thing wall out with 30


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1931225 said:


> You guys just need more winter hobbies.


I have three hobbies.......Hockey, Beer and searching Target for hot chicks in yoga pants.. This weather is exactly why I am working on our equipment for Spring now. The hammer will drop and all you guys will be scrambling to get ready for Spring when the snow won't stop coming.  I suggest you all do the same.


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1931323 said:


> When I had my backrack on my 6.0 it fit. I just have magnets now on my new one it fits but probably wouldn't on a rack


my 6.0 fit my 2011 F350 wouldn't when it was on the back rack and my 2013 Ram still doesn't fit.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1931326 said:


> I have three hobbies.......Hockey, Beer and searching Target for hot chicks in yoga pants.. This weather is exactly why I am working on our equipment for Spring now. The hammer will drop and all you guys will be scrambling to get ready for Spring when the snow won't stop coming.  I suggest you all do the same.


I need a battery for one mower and then I am ready to go. So I am going to hold out till it is go time before I buy a battery. So I will continue to do the other three things on your list.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1931326 said:


> I have three hobbies.......Hockey, Beer and searching Target for hot chicks in yoga pants.. This weather is exactly why I am working on our equipment for Spring now. The hammer will drop and all you guys will be scrambling to get ready for Spring when the snow won't stop coming.  I suggest you all do the same.


In the spring I go out and hit the key on the mower. If it starts, I cut grass. If it doesn't start, I go buy a new mower.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1931337 said:


> In the spring I go out and hit the key on the mower. If it starts, I cut grass. If it doesn't start, I go buy a new mower.


Same story here, $100 or $10,000 whatever.


----------



## CityGuy

Man target is a zoo. Not much candy.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1931337 said:


> In the spring I go out and hit the key on the mower. If it starts, I cut grass. If it doesn't start, I go buy a new mower.





TKLAWN;1931340 said:


> Same story here, $100 or $10,000 whatever.


I need your guy's money!


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1931273 said:


> Turn the irrigation on......


Apportioned water?

providing information on low-flow conditions to the director and Water Use Management Unit for use in making decisions regarding suspension of surface water appropriations,

Oh boy


----------



## Doughboy12

53 here. 





South facing deck in full sun. Should be out there with a cigar but I am packing for the Beargrease.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1931345 said:


> I need your guy's money!


I guess so. I don't think that would work for me. I bought $300+ in oil filters just for equipment the other day. I'll try to stay ahead of the game.

So nobody has to do any pre-season maintenance??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1931361 said:


> I guess so. I don't think that would work for me. I bought $300+ in oil filters just for equipment the other day. I'll try to stay ahead of the game.
> 
> So nobody has to do any pre-season maintenance??


Not to that extent. 6 air cooled mowers. 6 oil changes and we are ready to roll.


----------



## SSS Inc.

What the hell Seahawks. Ridiculous.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1931361 said:


> I guess so. I don't think that would work for me. I bought $300+ in oil filters just for equipment the other day. I'll try to stay ahead of the game.
> 
> So nobody has to do any pre-season maintenance??


We are starting on tuesday with fluid changes on the paver and rollers.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1931232 said:


> Ugh......
> Mother nature is
> Slacking


It shows 4-6" for my area. We lost most of that today. Warm tomorrow too, it'll all go


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1931364 said:


> What the hell Seahawks. Ridiculous.


this game is horrible.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I can't believe GB didn't go for touchdowns on either of those.


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;1931361 said:


> I guess so. I don't think that would work for me. I bought $300+ in oil filters just for equipment the other day. I'll try to stay ahead of the game.
> 
> So nobody has to do any pre-season maintenance??


It only takes me a day to break stuff down and clean/replace parts. I usually do it while waiting for the ground to thaw.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1931363 said:


> Not to that extent. 6 air cooled mowers. 6 oil changes and we are ready to roll.


Well get on it already!


----------



## Bill1090

The Pack might just pull it off if the Hawks keep playing like this.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1931376 said:


> I can't believe GB didn't go for touchdowns on either of those.


It will come back to bite them. Bet


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1931381 said:


> Well get on it already!


Actually, I have two trailers where the rear mesh on the ramp gates needs to be redone.

I have one zero turn where the rear tires leak and are currently flat.

I have a couple of weed whackers that need some carb work.

I have a tractor that needs the regen system replaced.

My big tractor will need an oil change.


----------



## TKLAWN

TKLAWN;1931340 said:


> Same story here, $100 or $10,000 whatever.


Jk, I need snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I also have a trailer that needs the brakes replaced on.

Biggest issue, I don't own a shop.


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1931371 said:


> We are starting on tuesday with fluid changes on the paver and rollers.


That's more like it.

For the rest of you I now understand mowers don't require the love that asphalt equipment does. :waving:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Man, should be 28-0.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Seahawks better hold onto the dang ball this time.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1931393 said:


> I also have a trailer that needs the brakes replaced on.
> 
> Biggest issue, I don't own a shop.


SSS has a nice one it sounds like. just show up down there with a trailer full of equipment.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1931404 said:


> SSS has a nice one it sounds like. just show up down there with a trailer full of equipment.


Yeah, but without the trailer brakes, I can't haul equipment. Especially past the Blaine watertower.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1931410 said:


> Yeah, but without the trailer brakes, I can't haul equipment. Especially past the Blaine watertower.


Just haul everything else down there on a different trailer and bring the trailer empty late one night.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1931404 said:


> SSS has a nice one it sounds like. just show up down there with a trailer full of equipment.


There's no room in the Inn right now.


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1931399 said:


> That's more like it.
> 
> For the rest of you I now understand mowers don't require the love that asphalt equipment does. :waving:


They are like fat women they need a little lovin' too!


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1931424 said:


> There's no room in the Inn right now.


I have faith your equipment will start so we can move it outside. You take good care of your stuff.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1931429 said:


> I have faith your equipment will start so we can move it outside. You take good care of your stuff.


I'm in good shape now. The stuff that is inside will be on the way out this week. I have a few major rebuilds that are clogging things up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1931429 said:


> I have faith your equipment will start so we can move it outside. You take good care of your stuff.


:laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1931434 said:


> I'm in good shape now. The stuff that is inside will be on the way out this week. I have a few major rebuilds that are clogging things up.


Yeah, major rebuilds on mowers.... Just haul those to the Fahey sales and get 60% -70% of new, without doing the rebuild.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Well at least they are mostly field goals.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1931437 said:


> Yeah, major rebuilds on mowers.... Just haul those to the Fahey sales and get 60% -70% of new, without doing the rebuild.


That makes sense to me. My issues are with the bigger equipment. I have a bank of hydraulic valves on one of the pavers that started to leak last fall. Its probably one o-ring out of 100 but you have to dismantle half the machine to get the whole bank out. Should be a fun one.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wow..... This game is OVA!!!!


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1931441 said:


> Wow..... This game is OVA!!!!


It's like watching a car accident!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Picked off!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1931441 said:


> Wow..... This game is OVA!!!!


Hold on there Captain Happy. If they can put a touchdown on the board we'll have a game.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1931451 said:


> Hold on there Captain Happy. If they can put a touchdown on the board we'll have a game.


The game isn't even 1/2 over yet


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1931451 said:


> Hold on there Captain Happy. If they can put a touchdown on the board we'll have a game.


Yup, beast mode!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1931451 said:


> Hold on there Captain Happy. If they can put a touchdown on the board we'll have a game.


Ummmmmmmmmm............


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1931135 said:


> Somebody make it stop!!!!!!! They found the Karoke machine and the Frozen soundtrack!!!!!


Nooooooooo!


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1931448 said:


> Picked off!


Again! !!....


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1931465 said:


> Again! !!....


Damn it! Well its only 16-0. Packers can't score again can they????


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1931152 said:


> Cb how was the movie?? Worth watching in tje theater


I'd say worth it... Unless you have a REALLY nice home theater... The war scenes will be better in the theater... Boy those Clint Eastwood movies have a way of tugging at your heart strings at the end... Even when you know how it ends...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1931467 said:


> Damn it! Well its only 16-0. Packers can't score again can they????


They'll just run the clock into 1/2.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1931399 said:


> That's more like it.
> 
> For the rest of you I now understand mowers don't require the love that asphalt equipment does. :waving:


Still talking of buying a production pavor. Not sure why. Need trucks to feed it.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1931440 said:


> That makes sense to me. My issues are with the bigger equipment. I have a bank of hydraulic valves on one of the pavers that started to leak last fall. Its probably one o-ring out of 100 but you have to dismantle half the machine to get the whole bank out. Should be a fun one.


Been there and done that.


----------



## djagusch

I think this game is more of Seahawks losing the game over green bay winning the game.


----------



## CityGuy

Am I the only one that will not watch the football team to the east? I hate cheese heads.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1931361 said:


> I guess so. I don't think that would work for me. I bought $300+ in oil filters just for equipment the other day. I'll try to stay ahead of the game.
> 
> So nobody has to do any pre-season maintenance??


Yeah I should probably get ours done before we get socked with snow or something later


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1931483 said:


> Yeah I should probably get ours done before we get socked with snow or something later


But if you get socked with snow, that just means you'll have more time waiting for it to melt.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS new Highway at 9 tonight


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1931484 said:


> But if you get socked with snow, that just means you'll have more time waiting for it to melt.


That's a good point sir... Maybe I'm just desperate for something to do...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1931499 said:


> That's a good point sir... Maybe I'm just desperate for something to do...


If you get it done now, then you won't be scrambling to get everything fixed when we're able to start April 1. Then the stress level won't be sky high going into spring.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wow.........


----------



## skorum03

cbservicesllc;1931469 said:


> I'd say worth it... Unless you have a REALLY nice home theater... The war scenes will be better in the theater... Boy those Clint Eastwood movies have a way of tugging at your heart strings at the end... Even when you know how it ends...


I saw it this weekend. Worth every penny. You're the the end was powerful


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1931441 said:


> Wow..... This game is OVA!!!!


Wait, what?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1931508 said:


> wait, what?


o

v

a

!

!

!


----------



## Greenery

Doughboy12;1931359 said:


> 53 here.
> 
> South facing deck in full sun. Should be out there with a cigar but I am packing for the Beargrease.


They have enough snow to run it? It sounds like it's pretty rough until around Finland or so.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1931393 said:


> I also have a trailer that needs the brakes replaced on.
> 
> Biggest issue, I don't own a shop.


Don't you have enough room to build?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1931515 said:


> Don't you have enough room to build?


I've had a 40'x50' concrete slab poured since 2008.


----------



## albhb3

I hope you guys are enjoying the show GO PACK GO


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;1931480 said:


> Am I the only one that will not watch the football team to the east? I hate cheese heads.


Better than Da Bears!


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;1931522 said:


> I hope you guys are enjoying the show GO PACK GO


Its not over yet! Clown!!!!!!


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1931520 said:


> I've had a 40'x50' concrete slab poured since 2008.


Maybe this is your year with hardly any snow so far....


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;1931525 said:


> Its not over yet! Clown!!!!!!


Its over don't kid yourself


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1931520 said:


> I've had a 40'x50' concrete slab poured since 2008.


Well start building! That'd be a good sized shop.


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;1931524 said:


> Better than Da Bears!


I'd rather watch the queens lose than the cheese


----------



## albhb3

Bill1090;1931529 said:


> Well start building! That'd be a good sized shop.


that would be awesome would love something like that


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;1931530 said:


> I'd rather watch the queens lose than the cheese


hey they should put in Tjax at least he won a superbowl


----------



## albhb3

Clinton dix is the real deal folks and Sherman got what he wanted and got burned today...I hope hes happy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1931527 said:


> Maybe this is your year with hardly any snow so far....


Maybe... I've had some failed business expansions I'm still working on paying off too. Got other debts I'd like to get rid of.

Plus, I need to build a better base so I don't have the cash flows in the future. If I can dump about $1500 / month in payments, then I'd look into it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I've been moved to .5" now Monday-night into Tuesday, up from .3".


----------



## albhb3

AND there is your DAGGER


----------



## TKLAWN

Lame!!!!!.......


----------



## unit28

Next........


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1931520 said:


> I've had a 40'x50' concrete slab poured since 2008.


I think this winter is your invitation to build on that...

You provide the beer I'll come help


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1931550 said:


> I think this winter is your invitation to build on that...
> 
> You provide the beer I'll come help


11% rebate at Menard's this week.


----------



## TKLAWN

albhb3;1931522 said:


> I hope you guys are enjoying the show GO PACK GO





albhb3;1931528 said:


> Its over don't kid yourself





albhb3;1931533 said:


> hey they should put in Tjax at least he won a superbowl





albhb3;1931534 said:


> Clinton dix is the real deal folks and Sherman got what he wanted and got burned today...I hope hes happy





albhb3;1931545 said:


> AND there is your DAGGER


Typical comments from a Packer fan.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1931520 said:


> I've had a 40'x50' concrete slab poured since 2008.


Should have bought some lumber we could have built it over the winter with nothing to do.


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1931553 said:


> Typical comments from atypical Packer fan.
> 
> Go away!


This.............


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1931554 said:


> Should have bought some lumber we could have built it over the winter with nothing to do.


A barn raising of sorts.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Touchdown!!!!


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1931557 said:


> Touchdown!!!!


No!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1931557 said:


> Touchdown!!!!


Or not!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1931559 said:


> No!!!!!!!!!!


Well its a catch no matter what so we shall see.


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;1931557 said:


> Touchdown!!!!


tried his best reggie bush usc champ game move and outta bounds


----------



## SSS Inc.

Touchdown!!!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1931551 said:


> 11% rebate at Menard's this week.


Even better...


----------



## Bill1090

We got a game now!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1931556 said:


> A barn raising of sorts.


Bingo.....


----------



## CityGuy

TKLAWN;1931553 said:


> Typical comments from a Packer fan.


Yup.......


----------



## SSS Inc.

They got IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Green Grass

that was beautiful!!


----------



## TKLAWN

Yes!!!!!! Let's go!!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

albhb3;1931545 said:


> AND there is your DAGGER


Wait... what?


----------



## Doughboy12

Greenery;1931512 said:


> They have enough snow to run it? It sounds like it's pretty rough until around Finland or so.


New start is at hwy 2 by Two Harbors.


----------



## albhb3

oh boy....


----------



## Green Grass

There it is!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Touchdown!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hmmmmmmmm....


----------



## unit28

Wow..........


----------



## Bill1090

And its over.


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;1931580 said:


> oh boy....


Hahahahaha.

Don't worry you guys will win in the end.


----------



## Doughboy12

albhb3;1931545 said:


> AND there is your DAGGER


I'd say THAT is your dagger. LMAOROTF. 
OVA


----------



## Green Grass

even better 2 pt conversion.


----------



## SSS Inc.

No way!!!! Awesome.


----------



## cbservicesllc

albhb3;1931580 said:


> oh boy....


 .......


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1931590 said:


> No way!!!! Awesome.


That was impressive


----------



## unit28

Seahawks onward...


----------



## TKLAWN

albhb3;1931522 said:


> i hope you guys are enjoying the show go pack go





albhb3;1931533 said:


> hey they should put in tjax at least he won a superbowl:d





albhb3;1931534 said:


> clinton dix is the real deal folks and sherman got what he wanted and got burned today...i hope hes happy





albhb3;1931545 said:


> and there is your dagger





albhb3;1931562 said:


> tried his best reggie bush usc champ game move and outta bounds





albhb3;1931580 said:


> oh boy....


doh kay!.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Shouldn't have went for those field goals to start the game.


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1931595 said:


> :d doh kay!


Its not over. :angry:


----------



## Green Grass

Rogers runs like a girl!!


----------



## Doughboy12

Green Grass;1931600 said:


> Rogers runs like a girl!!


Wounded girl.


----------



## Green Grass

Doughboy12;1931603 said:


> Wounded girl.


this for sure.


----------



## unit28

Go cowboys. .....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TJack sighting!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Heads!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

Tavaris out doing his part.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1931612 said:


> TJack sighting!!!!


Captain cool.......


----------



## SSS Inc.

What a pass!!!!!!


----------



## Green Grass

and there it is!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Touchdown!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TKLAWN

Heck of a game!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Cafe yeah!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Quote:
Originally Posted by albhb3 View Post
i hope you guys are enjoying the show go pack go
Quote:
Originally Posted by albhb3 View Post
hey they should put in tjax at least he won a superbowl:d
Quote:
Originally Posted by albhb3 View Post
clinton dix is the real deal folks and sherman got what he wanted and got burned today...i hope hes happy
Quote:
Originally Posted by albhb3 View Post
and there is your dagger
Quote:
Originally Posted by albhb3 View Post
tried his best reggie bush usc champ game move and outta bounds
Quote:
Originally Posted by albhb3 View Post
oh boy....
doh kay!....... 




In your face Wisconsin!!!!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

albhb3;1931580 said:


> oh boy....


Tastes like cafe don't it...:laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1931622 said:


> Heck of a game!


Agreed!.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That's gotta be one of the biggest comebacks of all time, in this type of game at least.


----------



## TKLAWN

I think I'll have a "Grilled Cheese " for dinner.


----------



## Green Grass

what happened to the Packer fans???


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1931629 said:


> That's gotta be one of the biggest comebacks of all time, in this type of game at least.


It was the biggest comeback by 1 Point


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1931631 said:


> what happened to the Packer fans???


----------



## albhb3

wow yup great idea to send the house


----------



## Green Grass

Do you think he gets arrested for taking the police bike?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Now they will come back on and say "at least we got there" and my favorite...."how many titles do the Vikings have?"


----------



## albhb3

Green Grass;1931636 said:


> Do you think he gets arrested for taking the police bike?


more like a fine from the nfl that's not team approved colors or gear


----------



## Bill1090

Well that game was a lot closer than I thought it would be.


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;1931639 said:


> Now they will come back on and say "at least we got there" and my favorite...."how many titles do the Vikings have?"


naw another failure season for me wonder how much vegas lost on points


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1931629 said:


> That's gotta be one of the biggest comebacks of all time, in this type of game at least.


Agreed....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Still should a went for the TDs at the beginning.


----------



## Bill1090

Well on a weather related note, the meteo has me up to 5" next Monday.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1931654 said:


> Still should a went for the TDs at the beginning.


This......


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;1931655 said:


> Well on a weather related note, the meteo has me up to 5" next Monday.


The GFS also has a 50º temperature swing in 18 hours. That's a lot.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1931669 said:


> The GFS also has a 50º temperature swing in 18 hours. That's a lot.


Guess i better get on the wagon
Looked at it yesterday and thought
it was a mirage myself


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1931655 said:


> Well on a weather related note, the meteo has me up to 5" next Monday.


MSP has 1.5" on Wednesday, Saturday and 3.5" on Monday. Could be a busy week.


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;1931669 said:


> The GFS also has a 50º temperature swing in 18 hours. That's a lot.


You just have to stop thinking so negative.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1931681 said:


> MSP has 1.5" on Wednesday, Saturday and 3.5" on Monday. Could be a busy week.


It show .5" for me Thursday. Only problem is I think it will melt on the blacktop


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drove a kid's friend home. Second game is already over.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1931631 said:


> what happened to the Packer fans???


They all crawled back in their hole to cry.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1931639 said:


> Now they will come back on and say "at least we got there" and my favorite...."how many titles do the Vikings have?"


This will be coming.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1931639 said:


> Now they will come back on and say "at least we got there" and my favorite...."how many titles do the Vikings have?"


Get ready to read it all over fb.


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;1931655 said:


> Well on a weather related note, the meteo has me up to 5" next Monday.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

We just need SSS to call it a year and we will get dumped on.


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;1931698 said:


> We just need SSS to call it a year and we will get dumped on.


The week of Feb. 16 we usually get some snow. That'll be the last event of the season. We will be mowing in early April.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1931681 said:


> MSP has 1.5" on Wednesday, Saturday and 3.5" on Monday. Could be a busy week.


Saw that, but also temps right around freezing... Guess we will see...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;1931708 said:


> The week of Feb. 16 we usually get some snow. That'll be the last event of the season. We will be mowing in early April.


Or even late March! Thumbs Up


----------



## albhb3

Bill1090;1931708 said:


> The week of Feb. 16 we usually get some snow. That'll be the last event of the season. We will be mowing in early April.


didn't you guys say that last year about this time and look what happened but Ill be enjoying they next 7-10 with the temps


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1931698 said:


> We just need SSS to call it a year and we will get dumped on.


No that was lwmr. And he then cafed him sell for saying it.


----------



## unit28

CityGuy;1931698 said:


> We just need SSS to call it a year and we will get dumped on.


If he, lawn and Jim say it at the same time
I will hide


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1931654 said:


> Still should a went for the TDs at the beginning.





TKLAWN;1931386 said:


> It will come back to bite them. Bet


Wow what a great football mind!


----------



## albhb3

TKLAWN;1931724 said:


> Wow what a great football mind!


well ill just call ya meatsauce jr then


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1931724 said:


> Wow what a great football mind!


I was saying it too... On the road, with the chance to bury the team. Should a been 28-0 at half, at least.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1931720 said:


> If he, lawn and Jim say it at the same time
> I will hide


I won't say it til end of February. I believe we won't have any snow to push in march


----------



## jimslawnsnow

albhb3;1931718 said:


> didn't you guys say that last year about this time and look what happened but Ill be enjoying they next 7-10 with the temps


If I remember correctly, I said it would be similar to 2013


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

After we plow 3 times in the next 10 days and have an additional 8" of snow on the ground, we'll see what everyone is saying then.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1931708 said:


> The week of Feb. 16 we usually get some snow. That'll be the last event of the season. We will be mowing in early April.


I think some snow til end of February and then not really any in march


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1931732 said:


> I was saying it too... On the road, with the chance to bury the team. Should a been 28-0 at half, at least.


I think 90% of people thought that. I think marty schottenheimer was coaching the last 5 always knew how to loose in the playoffs... what do ya do only another 6.5 months till the machine cranks again


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1931736 said:


> After we plow 3 times in the next 10 days and have an additional 8" of snow on the ground, we'll see what everyone is saying then.


that poor truck of yours better get out the bubble wrap


----------



## NorthernProServ

Got the soon to be Mrs. into a new Ford Focus Titanium.









I'll still take my truck


----------



## albhb3

jimslawnsnow;1931737 said:


> I think some snow til end of February and then not really any in march


elite snow mind you are I seeThumbs Up


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1931736 said:


> After we plow 3 times in the next 10 days and have an additional 8" of snow on the ground, we'll see what everyone is saying then.


Lets hope.


----------



## Bill1090

NorthernProServ;1931744 said:


> Got the soon to be Mrs. into a new Ford Focus Titanium.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll still take my truck


Fancy! Thumbs Up


----------



## albhb3

Bill1090;1931751 said:


> Fancy! Thumbs Up


cross between an sti and evo10 on front??? I still wish they made the evo x


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1931736 said:


> After we plow 3 times in the next 10 days and have an additional 8" of snow on the ground, we'll see what everyone is saying then.


Not going to happen.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Accu and NWS both have .5" for me tomorrow night.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1931755 said:


> Not going to happen.


ohh come on he said it, it must be true I read it on here


----------



## Green Grass

NorthernProServ;1931744 said:


> Got the soon to be Mrs. into a new Ford Focus Titanium.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll still take my truck


Wow what a big house you have in the background.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1931719 said:


> No that was lwmr. And he then cafed him sell for saying it.


I think SSS said it in the winter of '12-'13... About end of January... Then the February clipper train hit and we were plowing until April...


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1931744 said:


> Got the soon to be Mrs. into a new Ford Focus Titanium.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll still take my truck


Nice ride for the Mrs!


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1931755 said:


> Not going to happen.


This......


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1931776 said:


> I think SSS said it in the winter of '12-'13... About end of January... Then the February clipper train hit and we were plowing until April...


That's what I was thinking.
He needs to say it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Colts sure are looking good!


----------



## NorthernProServ

Green Grass;1931768 said:


> Wow what a big house you have in the background.


That's the shop silly!! 



cbservicesllc;1931777 said:


> Nice ride for the Mrs!


She loves it, even has push button start. Coming from a 02 Cavalier with 150k, big upgrade.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1931537 said:


> Maybe... I've had some failed business expansions I'm still working on paying off too. Got other debts I'd like to get rid of.
> 
> Plus, I need to build a better base so I don't have the cash flows in the future. If I can dump about $1500 / month in payments, then I'd look into it.


Yeah makes sense, do it the right way.



Polarismalibu;1931791 said:


> Colts sure are looking good!


So good that I am going to turn on Friday's episode of Gold Rush


----------



## CityGuy

A vise grip and some electrical wire and I macgyvered my recliner to work again until the new cable gets here.


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;1931800 said:


> A vise grip and some electrical wire and I macgyvered my recliner to work again until the new cable gets here.


hope you don't burn down your house


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;1931791 said:


> Colts sure are looking good!


ouch well they don't have to suffer they were sent to elmers early


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;1931804 said:


> hope you don't burn down your house


Just some from the tool box. Low voltage stuff.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

UFC Fight Night on Fox Sports 1 here.


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;1931812 said:


> Just some from the tool box. Low voltage stuff.


before long your gonna have a short term heated seat


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1931815 said:


> UFC Fight Night on Fox Sports 1 here.


I don't think them guys are too bright im gonna get in this ring and try to rip your face off


----------



## Bill1090

Highway Thru Hell on in 12.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1931792 said:


> She loves it, even has push button start. Coming from a 02 Cavalier with 150k, big upgrade.


Well yeah... The upgrade from the bow tie to the blue oval alone is a no brainer!


----------



## skorum03

Dahl:

*The Outlook*
Our greatest chance for significant snow will probably come on Friday and again late in the weekend. A couple of powerful "Alberta Clippers" are supposed to develop along the Arctic Front, producing snow and wind along the way. Right now it appears as though they'll remain just north of the Twin Cities, but they should still produce a lot of trouble across northern Minnesota and northern Wisconsin as they travel southward. The whole state could use some more snow so that we don't end up too dry this spring, but I think the northern part of the state could use it the most. These types of storms tend to have a lot of "wiggle" room, so the wind and snow may end up much closer, or much farther away than I expect right now. Please check back for updates.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1931828 said:


> Well yeah... The upgrade from the bow tie to the blue oval alone is a no brainer!


The only upgrade left would be a Ram


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;1931822 said:


> Highway Thru Hell on in 12.


Thumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1931831 said:


> The only upgrade left would be a Ram


That's a down grade.


----------



## albhb3

Green Grass;1931831 said:


> The only upgrade left would be a Ram


and maybe a lesson on parking


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Anyone else getting calls from the census bureau?


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1931848 said:


> Anyone else getting calls from the census bureau?


At 900 on a sunday?

Prank call


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1931719 said:


> No that was lwmr. And he then cafed him sell for saying it.


No, Lwnmwr said Accuweather has no snow for 20 some days last year......then he plowed 18 times.



jimslawnsnow;1931734 said:


> I won't say it til end of February. I believe we won't have any snow to push in march


March snow is actually hard to come by in the last ten years. The last two were obviously on the other end of the spectrum.



cbservicesllc;1931776 said:


> I think SSS said it in the winter of '12-'13... About end of January... Then the February clipper train hit and we were plowing until April...


Then I did it every other day last year just for fun!



jimslawnsnow;1931848 said:


> Anyone else getting calls from the census bureau?


My dad had to do some census thing recently.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm headed to bed. Gotta preplow for the 1/2" tomorrow night.


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1931828 said:


> Well yeah... The upgrade from the bow tie to the blue oval alone is a no brainer!


That was one of my requirements upon her saying "I Do"!

bye bye Chevy!!

:laughing::laughing:


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1931863 said:


> Then I did it every other day last year just for fun!


I remember that too!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

So, I just got back from a coaches meeting down by the Walker art center and when I left my headlights didn't work. What tha!?!?!?! Wasn't a fuse so I went for it. You want to live on the edge, drive around Lake of the Isles, Calhoun and Harriet without lights. Yikes. Something must be wrong with my harness for the plow because they all worked yesterday before I unhooked. I had tail lights and the front marker lights or whatever you call them. Not sure whats going on but it sucked. I pulled over when cars were approaching but still must have been flashed the brights about 30 times. Had a taxi driver stop and back up next to me at a stop light to alert me. I guess I'll be putting the plow back on tomorrow.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1931871 said:


> So, I just got back from a coaches meeting down by the Walker art center and when I left my headlights didn't work. What tha!?!?!?! Wasn't a fuse so I went for it. You want to live on the edge, drive around Lake of the Isles, Calhoun and Harriet without lights. Yikes. Something must be wrong with my harness for the plow because they all worked yesterday before I unhooked. I had tail lights and the front marker lights or whatever you call them. Not sure whats going on but it sucked. I pulled over when cars were approaching but still must have been flashed the brights about 30 times. Had a taxi driver stop and back up next to me at a stop light to alert me. I guess I'll be putting the plow back on tomorrow.


See that alot out here for some reason. Must be a thing these days.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1931871 said:


> So, I just got back from a coaches meeting down by the Walker art center and when I left my headlights didn't work. What tha!?!?!?! Wasn't a fuse so I went for it. You want to live on the edge, drive around Lake of the Isles, Calhoun and Harriet without lights. Yikes. Something must be wrong with my harness for the plow because they all worked yesterday before I unhooked. I had tail lights and the front marker lights or whatever you call them. Not sure whats going on but it sucked. I pulled over when cars were approaching but still must have been flashed the brights about 30 times. Had a taxi driver stop and back up next to me at a stop light to alert me. I guess I'll be putting the plow back on tomorrow.


I had that on my '06 last year, it was the relays in the plow harness.


----------



## CityGuy

We're right on the edge! What edge you ask? The edge of Arctic air! Very cold air is entrenched in the eastern quarter of the country, thanks to the jet stream ushering in northwesterly winds in that part of the Northeast. Here in Minnesota, we're riding the edge of that cold air, which means every little ripple in the jet stream will cause temperatures to swing from mild to cold very quickly. The other interesting part of this line we're walking, is the chance of precipitation as the temperatures swing. Two or three times this week we'll get a chance of some type of light snow, possibly mixed with some freezing rain or drizzle. Overall, temperatures will end up above average much of the week, with highs in the mid 20s to the mid 30s each day. 

The Outlook
Our greatest chance for significant snow will probably come on Friday and again late in the weekend. A couple of powerful "Alberta Clippers" are supposed to develop along the Arctic Front, producing snow and wind along the way. Right now it appears as though they'll remain just north of the Twin Cities, but they should still produce a lot of trouble across northern Minnesota and northern Wisconsin as they travel southward. The whole state could use some more snow so that we don't end up too dry this spring, but I think the northern part of the state could use it the most. These types of storms tend to have a lot of "wiggle" room, so the wind and snow may end up much closer, or much farther away than I expect right now. Please check back for updates


Believe it when I see it on theground.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1931874 said:


> I had that on my '06 last year, it was the relays in the plow harness.


I was thinking that. I just wanted to get home tonight then I can go to our shop in the morning and deal with it. Why can't anything be just a fuse when its pitch black out?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

FWIW, NWS confirmed on their Facebook saying only minor accumulations this week means < 2" each time. Minor =<2".


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1931879 said:


> FWIW, NWS confirmed on their Facebook saying only minor accumulations this week means < 2" each time. Minor =<2".


I always thought "minor" was misleading especially for us on here.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;1931855 said:


> At 900 on a sunday?
> 
> Prank call


They've been calling for a couple weeks now. First time on a weekend. I have them blocked as it sounds kinda bogus


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1931874 said:


> I had that on my '06 last year, it was the relays in the plow harness.


I was thinking relay as well...


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1931888 said:


> They've been calling for a couple weeks now. First time on a weekend. I have them blocked as it sounds kinda bogus


That would be my guess. I thought I heard somewhere if it was an official communication it would be in letter form.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1931863 said:


> No, Lwnmwr said Accuweather has no snow for 20 some days last year......then he plowed 18 times.
> 
> March snow is actually hard to come by in the last ten years. The last two were obviously on the other end of the spectrum.
> 
> Then I did it every other day last year just for fun!
> 
> My dad had to do some census thing recently.


Since I started in 06-07 somewhere in there I never plowed in march except 13,14. I remember when I worked a full time job we rarely had snow in March too. One though we had around 18" and high winds. Drifts as tall as me. Damn Hispanic guy I worked with on weekends got stuck at another farm and walked the 2 miles back in just a t shirt instead of getting on the two way and asking for help. That was a long day. But remember a lot melted by the end of the day when we had to pull the truck out.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;1931893 said:


> That would be my guess. I thought I heard somewhere if it was an official communication it would be in letter form.


IRS never calls either. One guy that works for got a call from the "IRS" and chewed out the guy. His response was "your swore at me!".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ian says no big storms on the long range. Also says we are 10" below average, last year at this time we were 10" over average.


----------



## Bill1090

Wow I'm up to 40% for Sunday already.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1931903 said:


> Ian says no big storms on the long range. Also says we are 10" below average, last year at this time we were 10" over average.


Hammer had the same story but said last year at this time we were 2" short and ended at 69+ inches.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;1931910 said:


> Wow I'm up to 40% for Sunday already.


Last Tuesday i was at 40% for this Tuesday and now im at 20


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;1931916 said:


> Last Tuesday i was at 40% for this Tuesday and now im at 20


Mr. Negativity!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;1931921 said:


> Mr. Negativity!


He may be right but I think he's in constant denial about snow. And here I thought he left the dark side when he started smiling.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1931932 said:


> He may be right but I think he's in constant denial about snow. And here I thought he left the dark side when he started smiling.


You would think he would relax now that he has a reliable sub. Slow but reliable. :waving:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1931939 said:


> You would think he would relax now that he has a reliable sub. Slow but reliable. :waving:


Exactly. ^^^^^^


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;1931921 said:


> Mr. Negativity!


Just calling it how i see it.


----------



## qualitycut

I dont care if it would snow. Just stating the facts.


----------



## qualitycut

I wouldn't mind one snow plow a week.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1931945 said:


> just calling it how i see it.





qualitycut;1931946 said:


> i dont care if it would snow. Just stating the facts.





qualitycut;1931950 said:


> i wouldn't mind one snow plow a week.


 ^^^


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;1931912 said:


> Hammer had the same story but said last year at this time we were 2" short and ended at 69+ inches.


This... basically said the remaining part of winter was the busy part last year


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1931961 said:


> This... basically said the remaining part of winter was the busy part last year


I think December & January had more frequent events last season. I remember only a couple events in March last year, a few in February with the one big storm around the 20-21st where we had close to a foot, & I believe 2 or so events in April that were they were 6-8"+. Higher totals but less events.


----------



## SnowGuy73

27° breezy overcast.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Chance of snow everyday day this week except Thursday.


----------



## Bill1090

I'm at less than 1" tomorrow. Rain snow mix.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS hourlies have me a 1" from today through midnight Wednesday night.


NAM on the meteogram would say otherwise. It shows almost 2.5" now by Wednesday morning.


----------



## Bill1090

Meteogram must be having problems with the temps like earlier in the year. http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckar...12&compaction=on&mean_mt=on&max_mt=on&mean=on


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NAM brings Wednesday's clipper right over us.....

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/displayMod.php?var=eta_sfc_prcp&loop=loopall&hours=

GFS brings it over us, but it's not organized too well.

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/displayMod.php?var=gfs_sfc_prcp&loop=loopall&hours=


----------



## Bill1090

NWS lowered my temps for the week. 41* today, 36* tomorrow, then below freezing the rest of the week.


----------



## Bill1090

Weather Channel shows tomorrow's snow staying on the south side of the metro.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light snow here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1932045 said:


> Light snow here.


Huge flakes, melting on contact.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Streets and driveway turning white.


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1932055 said:


> Streets and driveway turning white.


Lucky......


----------



## qualitycut

I feel like last night i had no chance of snow today.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

had lots go over me on radar, but didn't get anything


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1931864 said:


> I'm headed to bed. Gotta preplow for the 1/2" tomorrow night.


Eh.....
Snowfalling now

attm


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1932058 said:


> Lucky......


Done now.

Lame!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Wow, once I send 2,500 to this guy in Pakistan, he's going to send me $750,000 from a long lost realitive. I can't wait!!
















Its been a while since I got one of these


----------



## OC&D

I think I had a total of 100 flakes fall just now, but it's stopped and what did fall is melting.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

OC&D;1932084 said:


> I think I had a total of 100 flakes fall just now, but it's stopped and what did fall is melting.


Same thing here


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1931932 said:


> He may be right but I think he's in constant denial about snow. And here I thought he left the dark side when he started smiling.


Maybe he is on to something. If everyone is negative maybe it will snow.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Looks like more snow in the fleet farm lot in Blaine......nope they salted it


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1931987 said:


> Chance of snow everyday day this week except Thursday.


All adding up to maybe an inch.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1932074 said:


> Done now.
> 
> Lame!


Same......


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1932083 said:


> Wow, once I send 2,500 to this guy in Pakistan, he's going to send me $750,000 from a long lost realitive. I can't wait!!
> 
> Its been a while since I got one of these


I seem to get those emails daily.

Spam folder is full of them.


----------



## CityGuy

OC&D;1932084 said:


> I think I had a total of 100 flakes fall just now, but it's stopped and what did fall is melting.


Same out here. You could almost count them coming down.


----------



## banonea

Few flakes here now......


----------



## CityGuy

What to do today?


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;1932126 said:


> What to do today?


Suppose I should stain the trim.


----------



## CityGuy

27 mostly sunny.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;1932123 said:


> I seem to get those emails daily.
> 
> Spam folder is full of them.


Where do you go? Porn sites? I rarely get them anymore. Not sure where I got them before


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1932130 said:


> Where do you go? Porn sites? I rarely get them anymore. Not sure where I got them before


Negative on porn sites. I am guessing it's because my info is public and they get it through some kind of search. 
Most the guys at work get them.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;1932135 said:


> Negative on porn sites. I am guessing it's because my info is public and they get it through some kind of search.
> Most the guys at work get them.


Work email? Or personal email?


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1932136 said:


> Work email? Or personal email?


Personal email....


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Protesters to demand new police practices at St. Paul rally http://www.kare11.com/story/news/20...w-police-practices-at-st-paul-rally/21991675/

Hope you don't plan on going anywhere today. OC&D ya better buckle down or leave now. These people need to go away


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1932142 said:


> Protesters to demand new police practices at St. Paul rally http://www.kare11.com/story/news/20...w-police-practices-at-st-paul-rally/21991675/
> 
> Hope you don't plan on going anywhere today. OC&D ya better buckle down or leave now. These people need to go away


Saw that bs too


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

The 136 flakes we got here have melted and dried up. The fire ball in the sky is hurting my eyes


----------



## Camden

2" here.

Thank goodness it's a holiday because I didn't have anyone on alert :crying:


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1932159 said:


> 2" here.
> 
> Thank goodness it's a holiday because I didn't have anyone on alert :crying:


Uhhh... are you serious?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1932175 said:


> Uhhh... are you serious?


I would bet... There's been a train of snow from Coach through northern Chisago County.

Even the flakes I've been getting are quite large.


----------



## Bill1090

We want pictures! Im calling BS.

EDIT: Maybe no BS. Theres a lot of green up there.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1932177 said:


> I would bet... There's been a train of snow from Coach through northern Chisago County.
> 
> Even the flakes I've been getting are quite large.


Crazy... wasn't even on my radar...


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1932159 said:


> 2" here.
> 
> Thank goodness it's a holiday because I didn't have anyone on alert :crying:


Wow.

Send it down here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sam on 5 just said 1.2" in Little Falls, 2" possible around Rice Lake.


----------



## Bill1090

Light snow here. Just a dusting on the truck.


----------



## Bill1090

Is there mail today??

Edit: Nevermind, I see City has the day off.


----------



## unit28

My new plow tune......


Jato Unit


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;1932175 said:


> Uhhh... are you serious?


Very serious. My guys haven't checked in recently but I'd imagine that they're almost done.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doesn't even look like it snowed in North Branch, everything is already melted off.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Full sun down here


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1932211 said:


> Doesn't even look like it snowed in North Branch, everything is already melted off.


Everything was dry down here a little after 10


----------



## qualitycut

So what's going to happen rest of the week?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1932216 said:


> So what's going to happen rest of the week?


Salt run tomorrow morning and Wednesday morning is my guess. 
Edit, at this time


----------



## IDST

http://guyviral.com/auto/guy-tries-to-out-pull-2-dodge-rams-at-once-in-his-massive-ford-powerstroke/

For Lawnmwr


----------



## jimslawnsnow

jagext;1932224 said:


> http://guyviral.com/auto/guy-tries-to-out-pull-2-dodge-rams-at-once-in-his-massive-ford-powerstroke/
> 
> For Lawnmwr


Just because its on the internet huh?


----------



## Greenery

I like this one..


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Greenery;1932237 said:


> I like this one..


That was posted once before on here


----------



## IDST

Greenery;1932237 said:


> I like this one..


That one is awesome. I had a couple buddies of mine do that once 2 chevy. Scary to watch.


----------



## OC&D

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1932119 said:


> Looks like more snow in the fleet farm lot in Blaine......nope they salted it


Fleet Farm doesn't seem to skimp on snow removal. Their lots always seem to be in tip top shape. I'd bet they would be good accounts to have.

That said, I don't know that the "snow" we got this morning justifies salting.


----------



## OC&D

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1932142 said:


> Protesters to demand new police practices at St. Paul rally http://www.kare11.com/story/news/20...w-police-practices-at-st-paul-rally/21991675/
> 
> Hope you don't plan on going anywhere today. OC&D ya better buckle down or leave now. These people need to go away


Yeah, I heard something about that last week. They better stay down on Uni, they don't want what I'm selling. I haven't left the house today except for taking my dog on like a 1 hour walk, it's like friggin' spring out there! The ice is awful though, I nearly bit it about 10 times.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jagext;1932224 said:


> http://guyviral.com/auto/guy-tries-to-out-pull-2-dodge-rams-at-once-in-his-massive-ford-powerstroke/
> 
> For Lawnmwr


I would hope that Ford could move those Dodges.

Who cares about power if you don't have the traction.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1932210 said:


> Very serious. My guys haven't checked in recently but I'd imagine that they're almost done.


Nice... kinda jealous!


----------



## Polarismalibu

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1932220 said:


> Salt run tomorrow morning and Wednesday morning is my guess.
> Edit, at this time


I don't think that will even happen


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Polarismalibu;1932254 said:


> I don't think that will even happen


It better, I have about 80 ton sitting


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1932252 said:


> I would hope that Ford could move those Dodges.
> 
> Who cares about power if you don't have the traction.


Hey, what's the name of that chicken wing place you were talking about a while back? I recall it being over in Maplewood or something. Wifey and I need to make a Costco run tonight or tomorrow and I thought we might try it out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1932264 said:


> Hey, what's the name of that chicken wing place you were talking about a while back? I recall it being over in Maplewood or something. Wifey and I need to make a Costco run tonight or tomorrow and I thought we might try it out.


D-spot.

http://www.eatatdspot.com


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1932268 said:


> D-spot.
> 
> http://www.eatatdspot.com


Looks like I'll be trying it by myself some day--I don't see an option for boneless wings. My wife has some weird issue with eating chicken off the bone. (Insert tasteless joke here)


----------



## OC&D

In other news, I'm betting the stupid protest thing is going on because all I hear are helicopters hovering nearby.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1932277 said:


> Looks like I'll be trying it by myself some day--I don't see an option for boneless wings. My wife has some weird issue with eating chicken off the bone. (Insert tasteless joke here)


My wife is disguted by it as well. She eats them with a fork.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1932277 said:


> Looks like I'll be trying it by myself some day--I don't see an option for boneless wings. My wife has some weird issue with eating chicken off the bone. (Insert tasteless joke here)


My gf wouldn't either till about a year ago but she was also a picky eater until i got her to try other foods.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1932279 said:


> My wife is disguted by it as well. She eats them with a fork.


What's odd is if you give her a whole crab or lobster, she turns into a ravenous carnivore, tearing the shells apart to get every little scrap of meat, but chicken with some bones in it? No way!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1932301 said:


> What's odd is if you give her a whole crab or lobster, she turns into a ravenous carnivore, tearing the shells apart to get every little scrap of meat, but chicken with some bones in it? No way!


Mine hates seafood, but if we go to Famous Dave's, she gets rib tips, so same thing, pulling everything apart, chewing on the pieces to get the little pieces apart.


----------



## OC&D

CCO has a livestream of this debacle. They've all gathered on the Hamline Ave. bridge over 94. Good thing I'm not going anywhere today.

Edit: Crap, now their coming North! They better take a hard right at Uni.


----------



## OC&D

They're all lying down in the street outside of Hardee's now. Maybe Hardee's is out of chicken?


----------



## Drakeslayer

OC&D;1932326 said:


> CCO has a livestream of this debacle. They've all gathered on the Hamline Ave. bridge over 94. Good thing I'm not going anywhere today.
> 
> Edit: Crap, now their coming North! They better take a hard right at Uni.


What a bunch of idiots laying on a wet road


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Drakeslayer;1932334 said:


> What a bunch of idiots laying on a wet road


Why let these people get away with this crap? It ISN'T a peaceful protest causing an inconvenience to others


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Watching 'cco feed, they are finally getting to Univ/Snelling and the chopper fakes off.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Drakeslayer;1932334 said:


> What a bunch of idiots laying on a wet road


Where's cityguy or whatever he changed his name too with the plow?


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;1932201 said:


> Is there mail today??
> 
> Edit: Nevermind, I see City has the day off.


Never a day off. Just a different work location.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1932339 said:


> Why let these people get away with this crap? It ISN'T a peaceful protest causing an inconvenience to others


If we did that, wouldn't we get a disturbing the peace or loitering? Seems like the cops and government is hoping "it goes away"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Heh..... I'm a dummy.


----------



## CityGuy

I'm on a cleaning binge. Trash man will love me tomorrow.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1932346 said:


> Heh..... I'm a dummy.


Haha! I was wondering what that was


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;1932349 said:


> Haha! I was wondering what that was


That's what I get for Plowsiting, texting the wife and playing Madden with the kids.


----------



## Polarismalibu

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1932263 said:


> It better, I have about 80 ton sitting


I have no bulk left and half a pallet of bag so cafe it


----------



## Polarismalibu

OC&D;1932333 said:


> They're all lying down in the street outside of Hardee's now. Maybe Hardee's is out of chicken?


They should just send the plows threw wing them off the road


----------



## OC&D

Polarismalibu;1932354 said:


> They should just send the plows threw wing them off the road


No doubt. At least they're far enough down University now so I don't have to listen to those damn helicopters anymore.


----------



## OC&D

OC&D;1932363 said:


> No doubt. At least they're far enough down University now so I don't have to listen to those damn helicopters anymore.


Hopefully they don't mess with any of my preferred restaurants down that way. There'll be hell to pay! :realmad:


----------



## Ranger620

Accu has me at 1-3 from late tonight thru tomorrow night?? NWS hourly has me at 1.2 with some sleet. Did some work on the salter truck wonder if Ill get to try it out?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1932392 said:


> Accu has me at 1-3 from late tonight thru tomorrow night?? NWS hourly has me at 1.2 with some sleet. Did some work on the salter truck wonder if Ill get to try it out?


Accu had me at 1-2" for today. We might have gotten 1/8"?


----------



## Bill1090

Well that sucked. I finally reorganized my filing cabinet. It's amazing how much junk you collect!


----------



## qualitycut

Increased pops into the likely category for along/south of the mn river into sc mn...with those same areas maintaining chance pops through wednesday. This snow does not look all that intense...with areas that get snow getting about a half inch every 6 hours...but if you add up 4-7 six hour periods of that...you end up with 2-3 inches of snow from tuesday afternoon through wednesday afternoon...which is what we have from wc into sc mn...more or less down the mn river valley.


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;1932395 said:


> Well that sucked. I finally reorganized my filing cabinet. It's amazing how much junk you collect!


I have been cleaning the basement and getting stuff out of boxes and organized into totes. Garbage can is over flowing. 
Sad part is we moved in a year and a half ago and purged before we moved.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1932401 said:


> Increased pops into the likely category for along/south of the mn river into sc mn...with those same areas maintaining chance pops through wednesday. This snow does not look all that intense...with areas that get snow getting about a half inch every 6 hours...but if you add up 4-7 six hour periods of that...you end up with 2-3 inches of snow from tuesday afternoon through wednesday afternoon...which is what we have from wc into sc mn...more or less down the mn river valley.


So we get a dusting again at best.


----------



## CityGuy

36 and cloudy


----------



## Bill1090

32 and cloudy here. Feels a lot colder though.


----------



## albhb3

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1932307 said:


> Once you put a ring on their finger they don't put boned in their mouth as often. Then once they pop out a kid it's even less


that's a lie just Saturday night and the kid was only 9 days that be the first in a long long time


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;1932353 said:


> I have no bulk left and half a pallet of bag so cafe it


Sitting on about 3.5 pallets here.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Bill1090;1932447 said:


> 32 and cloudy here. *Feels a lot colder though.*


Air feels damp, I think that's why.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Bill1090;1932395 said:


> Well that sucked. I finally reorganized my filing cabinet. It's amazing how much junk you collect!


Ha, I was just doing the same thing last night.


----------



## Bill1090

Well there's this: http://www.crh.noaa.gov/wxstory.php?site=arx


----------



## Bill1090

NorthernProServ;1932453 said:


> Air feels damp, I think that's why.


Hopefully that means snow! :redbounce:redbounce:redbounce


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1932459 said:


> Well there's this: http://www.crh.noaa.gov/wxstory.php?site=arx


they show 1.7" for me later tonight through wed night. gonna be a long wait and see


----------



## qualitycut

The guys working in the womens shoe dept at nordstroms are interesting


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1932452 said:


> Sitting on about 3.5 pallets here.


3 here... Sounds like Polaris is in a better position than those of us with salt... :crying:


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1932472 said:


> 3 here... Sounds like Polaris is in a better position than those of us with salt... :crying:


At this time


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1932454 said:


> Ha, I was just doing the same thing last night.


I need to do that between this week and next


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;1932468 said:


> they show 1.7" for me later tonight through wed night. gonna be a long wait and see


Well the good news for me is you can let me know when it's done. Then I'll mosey out of bed.


----------



## Bill1090

cbservicesllc;1932476 said:


> I need to do that between this week and next


Never know what you might find. I found .25 Canadian in mine. tymusic


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1932469 said:


> The guys working in the womens shoe dept at nordstroms are interesting


They look up skirts all day!


----------



## Bill1090

Northern, was it you that has the Turbo-Pro on the Ferris?


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1932483 said:


> They look up skirts all day!


Yea and they probably close their eye's. Ive never seen out fits like these.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1932483 said:


> They look up skirts all day!


This......

And smell bad feet.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm at 1.4" on the hourly.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1932501 said:


> I'm at 1.4" on the hourly.


Bring it on.


----------



## CityGuy

Wild in 45 minutes


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;1932504 said:


> Wild in 45 minutes


I'm hitting the bar for this one. Need a few  tonight


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;1932500 said:


> This......
> 
> And smell bad feet.


That's probably not the only bad smell.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1932483 said:


> They look up skirts all day!


Double post.


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1932472 said:


> 3 here... Sounds like Polaris is in a better position than those of us with salt... :crying:


Unfortunately 



qualitycut;1932474 said:


> At this time


Lets hope so!



Bill1090;1932484 said:


> Northern, was it you that has the Turbo-Pro on the Ferris?


We have Fast-Vac's.....Is the Turbo-Pro what they use on the smaller decks?


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1932472 said:


> 3 here... Sounds like Polaris is in a better position than those of us with salt... :crying:


I try to do my part to make it snow. All clean equipment and no salt I try


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1932503 said:


> Bring it on.


This...........


----------



## Bill1090

NorthernProServ;1932518 said:


> We have Fast-Vac's.....Is the Turbo-Pro what they use on the smaller decks?


Looks like the Turbo is available on all but the 3100's.

I asked because I couldn't find what the difference between the two were, but now I did.


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;1932503 said:


> Bring it on.


payuppayup


----------



## NorthernProServ

Bill1090;1932530 said:


> Looks like the Turbo is available on all but the 3100's.
> 
> I asked because I couldn't find what the difference between the two were, but now I did.


gotcha....


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;1932519 said:


> I try to do my part to make it snow. All clean equipment and no salt I try


Was just saying the other day, we'd be lucky to use what we have left the way it's going....


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1932538 said:


> Was just saying the other day, we'd be lucky to use what we have left the way it's going....


Ha! I said that same thing to a vendor at the expo!


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1932469 said:


> The guys working in the womens shoe dept at nordstroms are interesting


Getting some new shoes were you? :laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

Just watched 6 Africans fighting in the mall rotunda


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1932554 said:


> Just watched 6 Africans fighting in the mall rotunda


Did you take a video??


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1932554 said:


> Just watched 6 Africans fighting in the mall rotunda


Film at 11?


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1932555 said:


> Did you take a video??


Nope blizzard in hand.


----------



## qualitycut

At first i thought it was going to be a protest the way they were waving their jands


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1932559 said:


> Nope blizzard in hand.


I want a blizzard!


----------



## Camden

Bill1090;1932180 said:


> We want pictures! Im calling BS.


As requested.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1932564 said:


> I want a blizzard!


Bring me one on the way by. Oreo please.


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1932571 said:


> As requested.


I have that same interior.

Oh and yes that's snow.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1932572 said:


> Bring me one on the way by. Oreo please.


Just had oreo cheesequake


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1932578 said:


> Just had oreo cheesequake


That sounds really good.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1932578 said:


> Just had oreo cheesequake


You're fat.


----------



## CityGuy

The Wild look a little off tonight.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1932589 said:


> You're fat.


Winter weight.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1932591 said:


> Year round Padding.


Fixed it for ya


----------



## Bill1090

Camden;1932571 said:


> As requested.


Lucky!.....


----------



## qualitycut

Found a side gig.

http://m.disclose.tv/news/NASA_Will_Pay_You_18000_To_Stay_in_Bed_For_70_Straight_Days/112957#DTV


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1932559 said:


> Nope blizzard in hand.


Damn you sir! now I want one


----------



## CityGuy

Goal..................


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal. ..........


----------



## qualitycut

Goal. ...........


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1932594 said:


> Found a side gig.
> 
> http://m.disclose.tv/news/NASA_Will_Pay_You_18000_To_Stay_in_Bed_For_70_Straight_Days/112957#DTV


No way. I'd go insain.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1932597 said:


> Goal..................


Damn you're fast....
5 holed him.


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1932603 said:


> Damn you're fast....
> 5 holed him.


We do things slow at work so I make up for it here. Off setting to a normal pace. :waving:


----------



## NorthernProServ

NWS hourly sitting at 1.1" starting 10pm tonight ending at 6pm Wed.

With highs right around 32 and such a long duration event, we will be lucky to get 0.5" out of it for a salt run!!

Accu is at 2.3".


----------



## CityGuy

Anybody think the inch tomorrow night will actually happen?


----------



## NorthernProServ

"1982: Just over 17 inches of snow fell in the Twin Cities. Amazingly, it was to be outdone two days later."

Sad Face!


----------



## Doughboy12

New Novak comment.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1932609 said:


> We do things slow at work so I make up for it here. Off setting to a normal pace. :waving:


That Directv delay is killing me. Have to switch to rabit ears. Full 10 seconds ahead with those.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1932572 said:


> Bring me one on the way by. Oreo please.


You are the wrong direction I would go to cokato.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1932642 said:


> You are the wrong direction I would go to cokato.


Well be that way then.:waving::waving:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My hourly has gone from .9" down to a random .4" off and on for the next 2 days.


----------



## qualitycut

Penalty shot. .


----------



## CityGuy

Penalty shot............


----------



## CityGuy

Denied............
Crap.......


----------



## Doughboy12

No Goal....fan.


----------



## Doughboy12

Looking shaky between the pipes. Goalie coach must have given him some tips.


----------



## Bill1090

Tomorrow: High of 35°. 40% chance of wintery mix. Day acc. less than 1/2" Night, acc. less than 1".


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal????????


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bunk call......imo


----------



## CityGuy

What did I miss? In the can.


----------



## jimslawnsnow




----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1932677 said:


> What did I miss? In the can.


Scored on a delayed penalty off rebound and they claim that is a touch... Which it isn't.


----------



## Doughboy12

It could be argued Suter kicked it in but that isn't what they waved it off for.


----------



## Doughboy12

That was anaemic.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;1932664 said:


> Tomorrow: High of 35°. 40% chance of wintery mix. Day acc. less than 1/2" Night, acc. less than 1".


About my accumulation totals.


----------



## Doughboy12

Well that was a scary looking FSN Girl.....?


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1932615 said:


> NWS hourly sitting at 1.1" starting 10pm tonight ending at 6pm Wed.
> 
> With highs right around 32 and such a long duration event, we will be lucky to get 0.5" out of it for a salt run!!
> 
> Accu is at 2.3".


Be nice to get a couple shovel/salt runs at least...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1932695 said:


> Well that was a scary looking FSN Girl.....?


Was it "her"?


----------



## Bill1090

Here LwnMwr this is what you need. http://www.bobcatofthecouleeregion.com/pre_owned_detail.asp?veh=3970051


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1932705 said:


> Was it "her"?


Oh my......


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1932705 said:


> Was it "her"?


What is that from?


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1932705 said:


> Was it "her"?


Nope... Could have been a he/she though.


----------



## qualitycut

Those are not the same people


----------



## NorthernProServ

Yuhas say up to 1" by Wed. Am.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

https://www.pinterest.com/colleencollinso/before-and-afters-tg/


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1932718 said:


> Those are not the same people


Better be careful who you're tipping at KOD.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1932728 said:


> https://www.pinterest.com/colleencollinso/before-and-afters-tg/


And you pinned it??????


----------



## Doughboy12

Koivu is so cafing SLOOOOOW....couldn't even react to an open net.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Dubnyk is looking good here.


----------



## CityGuy

And there is the game.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1932735 said:


> Dubnyk is looking good here.


Ummm not anymore


----------



## Camden

Had our chance to tie, one minute later they go up by 2. That's our season in a nutshell.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1932732 said:


> And you pinned it??????


Heelloooooo...did you see HER??????


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;1932739 said:


> Had our chance to tie, one minute later they go up by 2. That's our season in a nutshell.


This........


----------



## SSS Inc.

Game over....darn


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1932742 said:


> Heelloooooo...did you see HER??????


But not this...... :laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1932739 said:


> Had our chance to tie, one minute later they go up by 2. That's our season in a nutshell.


Something needs to change. Coaching maybe?


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1932738 said:


> Ummm not anymore


Deflections are pretty tough to stop. No time to react.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1932742 said:


> Heelloooooo...did you see HER??????


Um, I guess I saw him. Your link didn't work btw.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1932746 said:


> Something needs to change. Coaching maybe?


I'm not a fan of that but at this point I'm willing to give it a go. 
This group it too good to lose night after night like this. 
His system isn't doing the job in the big show like it did in AAA


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I know the link didn't work. Not sure where it's from. It was in a "wouldja" thread on a different site and googling the image brings up that Pintrest post.




Ian says possibly up to an inch, mainly along MN river valley.


----------



## Camden

CityGuy;1932746 said:


> Something needs to change. Coaching maybe?


I'm no fan of Yeo's so if he gets shown the door I won't shed a tear.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Novak says a coating to 2" in the metro. Okie Dokie. I do agree with his timing though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NAM barely even hits me as it passes to the SW.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1932767 said:


> Novak says a coating to 2" in the metro. Okie Dokie. I do agree with his timing though.


Agree, he's about 30 miles too far NE.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Guess tomorrow night will be a radar watcher. Gonna play a bunch of PS4 tonight, be sleeping tomorrow once the kids are at school.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1932769 said:


> Agree, he's about 30 miles too far NE.


That's what I'm thinking but when you post 0-2" on a map it covers things nicely. The whole thing will probably shift NE now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Seeing as how <2" is "minor" for NWS, and "low impact" is the same as 0-2" for Novak, I wonder if that isn't a general level across the board for meteorology, 0-2"?? Then 3-6"


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1932776 said:


> Seeing as how <2" is "minor" for NWS, and "low impact" is the same as 0-2" for Novak, I wonder if that isn't a general level across the board for meteorology, 0-2"?? Then 3-6"


I always liked 2-4". Whatever happened to that?


----------



## Doughboy12

Bano in the 2" zone.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SSS Inc.;1932771 said:


> That's what I'm thinking but when you post 0-2" on a map it covers things nicely. The whole thing will probably shift NE now.


Um.....The gfs just shifted NE.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1932783 said:


> I always liked 2-4". Whatever happened to that?


Doesn't seem like we see that too much, goes straight to 3-5".

Less than 1.
Around 1".
1-2".
2-4".
3-6".
4-8".
5-9".
6-10".
7-11".
8-12".
Ho-ly CRAP".


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1932792 said:


> Doesn't seem like we see that too much, goes straight to 3-5".
> 
> Less than 1.
> Around 1".
> 1-2".
> 2-4".
> 3-6".
> 4-8".
> 5-9".
> 6-10".
> 7-11".
> 8-12".
> Ho-ly CRAP".


I remember a couple 18-24" ranges in the past.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1932794 said:


> I remember a couple 18-24" ranges in the past.


Yeah, I think they break down the hourlies too much to get the 18-24" forecast anymore.


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1932794 said:


> I remember a couple 18-24" ranges in the past.


Yeah at night and then you head to sleep only to wake up and see you've been downgraded to 1"-2", 1"-2"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1932800 said:


> Yeah at night and then you head to sleep only to wake up and see you've been downgraded to 1"-2", 1"-2"


:laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1932802 said:


>


Take that and shift it 50-75 miles NE and you have the new gfs. Not sure on its exact numbers for precip but near the metro about .2". Like you said it will be a radar watching day tomorrow.

Edit: According to the meteogram the .20 must be west of the metro.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1932802 said:


>


Looks good to me!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

So to go presalt or wait and see is the question


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1932806 said:


> Take that and shift it 50-75 miles NE and you have the new gfs. Not sure on its exact numbers for precip but near the metro about .2". Like you said it will be a VRAC watching day tomorrow.


Fixed for you


----------



## Bill1090

NWS is the highest for once. http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckar...16&compaction=on&mean_mt=on&max_mt=on&mean=on


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1932806 said:


> Take that and shift it 50-75 miles NE and you have the new gfs. Not sure on its exact numbers for precip but near the metro about .2". Like you said it will be a radar watching day tomorrow.


No, it was .08".

It's reflected in the meteo as well, 1.35" of snow.


----------



## Drakeslayer

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1932809 said:


> So to go presalt or wait and see is the question


Tonight??? No way.


----------



## Bill1090

Weird. NWS doesn't show up on your guys meteo.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

If I presalt tonight we won't get anything overnight and I'll look stupid. If I wait we'll get freezing rain at 5:55am and I'll look stupid


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1932814 said:


> Weird. NWS doesn't show up on your guys meteo.


Usually it's on there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1932816 said:


> If I presalt tonight we won't get anything overnight and I'll look stupid. If I wait we'll get freezing rain at 5:55am and I'll look stupid


You won't get freezing rain tonight.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1932819 said:


> You won't get freezing rain tonight.


If we do you are buying me lunch tomorrow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1932821 said:


> If we do you are buying me lunch tomorrow


I will be in **** Rapids tomorrow. 5 Guys sounds good.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1932819 said:


> You won't get freezing rain tonight.


Are you pre-pre salting tonight?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1932812 said:


> No, it was .08".
> 
> It's reflected in the meteo as well, 1.35" of snow.


Its not .08. Wait....Something is wrong with the Meteo again. 00z is light blue but doesn't go past the previous 18z run. Hmm. I was looking at a new map not the meteo. I may have dragged it out too far but it was definitely shifted NE and over .10"


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1932822 said:


>


No bolt. Time to charge.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1932825 said:


> I will be in **** Rapids tomorrow. 5 Guys sounds good.


Ah yummmmm


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS is back on MSP meteogram, and it's the highest of them all now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;1932828 said:


> No bolt. Time to charge.


I got time. Notice I date stamp them now?? No one can say I'm bringing up old pics.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yuhas talking about "active weather" in just a few minutes.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1932822 said:


>


This is what I look at. I stopped at midnight tomorrow for the picture as that was when .10" was eclipsed at the airport. It keeps going after that for another 6 hours.


----------



## Bill1090

I think if I get anything it will mostly melt. 35 tomorrow, 33 wed. and Thurs. 37 Friday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1932838 said:


> I think if I get anything it will mostly melt. 35 tomorrow, 33 wed. and Thurs. 37 Friday.


For you... I'm generally 10 degrees cooler.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1932825 said:


> I will be in **** Rapids tomorrow. 5 Guys sounds good.


Man that sounds good...


----------



## CityGuy

I'm not buying into the snow. Seen this a few weeks ago and we got a snow shower.


----------



## qualitycut

What i dont get is all the locals future cast radars just show little patchy areas of snow, like 20 miles wide at most.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I win this round LwnBoy!!!! Check your meteo again.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1932848 said:


> What i dont get is all the locals future cast radars just show little patchy areas of snow, like 20 miles wide at most.


Novak is pretty skinny also


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Yuhas' future cast shows almost nothing. I'm confused


----------



## Polarismalibu

My future cast shows spotty flurries and warm temps


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1932849 said:


> I win this round LwnBoy!!!! Check your meteo again.


You meaning the new gfs is down? The dark blue 18z in newest correct?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ummmm... But your .2" of precip at 16:1 would be 3.2" of snow.

My .08 would be 1.4".

I assume you're going with a 8:1 to get to the 1.5"?

Basically we are both saying 1.5", but coming at it from different directions.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1932863 said:


> You meaning the new gfs is down? The dark blue 18z in newest correct?


New GFS is up (light blue).


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1932863 said:


> You meaning the new gfs is down? The dark blue 18z in newest correct?


00z is the newest... Looks like snow to me!


----------



## qualitycut

Well if my memory serves me correctly it will shift south tomorrow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1932877 said:


> Well if my memory serves me correctly it will shift south tomorrow


Your future memory, eh?


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1932882 said:


> Your future memory, eh?


haha.......


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1932869 said:


> Ummmm... But your .2" of precip at 16:1 would be 3.2" of snow.
> 
> My .08 would be 1.4".
> 
> I assume you're going with a 8:1 to get to the 1.5"?
> 
> Basically we are both saying 1.5", but coming at it from different directions.


I said .2" was close to the metro but couldn't get an exact metro number. You said .083 with confidence. Your map, apparently produced by "ATARI", is wrong. Just saying.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1932877 said:


> Well if my memory serves me correctly it will shift south tomorrow


Too close to the start time. This will shift north. Yesterday I would have said south.


----------



## SnowGuy73

31° calm fog.


----------



## SnowGuy73

70% chance today, about 1" and 1-2" tonight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

1.8" hourly.


----------



## cbservicesllc

1.3" hourly here! Should be at least a slam dunk for 1"!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1932965 said:


> 1.3" hourly here! Should be at least a slam dunk for 1"!


Ha. Right!


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1932787 said:


> Bano in the 2" zone.


I am good with that. Got the 454 back last night with the new tranny,shifts very nice. Now to get the diff in the sand truck and get all the snow blowers back from the repair shop and some tires on the sand truck and we are ready to go...


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1932977 said:


> Ha. Right!


#Faith.....


----------



## Bill1090

Here's my 7 day.

Looks more like early March.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1932986 said:


> #Faith.....


Haha.

Your right!


----------



## Bill1090




----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1932994 said:


> Here's my 7 day.
> 
> Looks more like early March.


similar here.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

It will be 34* during the peak snow time here. 1.4" on hourly. How much
of that will melt.....50%? That won't leave me much to plow  .


If any....


----------



## qualitycut

MNPLOWCO;1933026 said:


> It will be 34* during the peak snow time here. 1.4" on hourly. How much
> of that will melt.....50%? That won't leave me much to plow  .
> 
> If any....


All the snow i seen was after dark. I only have a high of 31


----------



## Doughboy12

Here is your Oil forecast...as requested.

Brent Oil Price Forecasts (USD/bbl)
...........................................................Arctic......Goldman 
.............Pareto*....S&P.....Citigroup...Securities...Sachs
2015e.......$75.......$70........$63..........$59............$50
2016e.......$90.......$75........$70..........$83............$70
Long term............................................$95

*Listed forecast from early January. Expected to release updated forecast by next week.
•	Current price = $49
•	*Bank of America says Brent could drop to $31 by end of Q1 2015*


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That snow is going to have to make a hard left pretty soon.


----------



## Bill1090

Is it just me or does the stuff in SD look like it's not moving?


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## Doughboy12

This is a good read...HERE


----------



## OC&D

Camden;1932739 said:


> Had our chance to tie, one minute later they go up by 2. That's our season in a nutshell.


It's getting tough for me to even want to watch the games anymore. Even if they do play well, they get screwed like that 3rd goal-no chance for Dub to stop that.

Maybe next year.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1933052 said:


> This is a good read...HERE


It works against snowplowing. While tracking data should be used at the end of a storm to show everything has been plowed, all this will do is allow people to complain certain streets get plowed first. Most likely those streets are closest to shops where the plows are.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1933060 said:


> It works against snowplowing. While tracking data should be used at the end of a storm to show everything has been plowed, all this will do is allow people to complain certain streets get plowed first. Most likely those streets are closest to shops where the plows are.


I think most people already know the streets that get plowed sooner ect. No different than our customers with out an app


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1933060 said:


> It works against snowplowing. While tracking data should be used at the end of a storm to show everything has been plowed, all this will do is allow people to complain certain streets get plowed first. Most likely those streets are closest to shops where the plows are.


I agree. This gives the general public what appears to be justification to complain about something they do not understand the logistics of in the first place.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

qualitycut;1933034 said:


> All the snow i seen was after dark. I only have a high of 31


I think you are correct. I see my temps on hourly are under freezing during
the snow cycle. Good catch. Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I think this paragraph is telling.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1933072 said:


> I agree. This gives the general public what appears to be justification to complain about something they do not understand the logistics of in the first place.


Correct. I've been to places, plowed, gotten a call 2 hours later wondering when we were going to plow, because no one has touched the property yet.

In the story, a gal says the apps said her street had been plowed, and there were tire tracks showing a heavy truck had been down the street, but with the blade up.

Did she look to see if there was a new windrow of snow on the right side of the street? Without knowing the whole weather situation, it could be possible her road had indeed been plowed, then drifting or continual snowfall coated the road with another 1-2" of snow, but 10-15 minutes before she walked outside, a private contractor, school bus, garbage truck, delivery truck, whatever left tire marks, so she thinks the plow guy is just randomly driving around so the GPS marks off roads but they aren't plowing.

That's just asinine. That would be like us going to a parking lot, spending an hour going forwards and back, but leaving the blade up. For what?? So I can charge the client a second time to actually plow it?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1933061 said:


> I think most people already know the streets that get plowed sooner ect. No different than our customers with out an app


not down here. they plow one first, then next snow in may be last or in the middle, or not even get plowed at all. no one can figure it out. if you call before a snow, they say we'll start at 2am but don't know where they will start!! and I never see them till about 5am or later. we are on almost every street during the night between the 4-5 of us


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1933076 said:


> I think this paragraph is telling.....


What do you mean? Not much snow at all?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Best estimate is for
light snow to arrive around sunset and linger for several hours.
The is a pretty good bet that there will be light snow for the
evening push tonight. Snow rates will be low with 0.1"-0.3" per
hour expected for at least a few hours.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

no matter what, people will find something to complain about. generation whiners


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1933081 said:


> not down here. they plow one first, then next snow in may be last or in the middle, or not even get plowed at all. no one can figure it out. if you call before a snow, they say we'll start at 2am but don't know where they will start!! and I never see them till about 5am or later. we are on almost every street during the night between the 4-5 of us


Here they do the same route everytime.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1933083 said:


> What do you mean? Not much snow at all?


Looking at the Midwest radar and reading these paragraphs from NWS, the north shift the GFS had last night should be a mirage.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1933089 said:


> Looking at the Midwest radar and reading these paragraphs from NWS, the north shift the GFS had last night should be a mirage.


So stays mostly south. Sss might be wrong.


----------



## Bill1090

FWIW the Weather Channel shows it coming in around 10pm, then out of here around 6pm tomorrow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1933091 said:


> So stays mostly south. Sss might be wrong.


http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/uppermissvly_loop.php

Watching here, and NWS talking about watching the snow track to the SE, not east, is what I'm going off of.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My Accuweather doesn't even have a banner below the days for the snow tonight, just talks about a coating to an inch for Saturday.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1933106 said:


> My Accuweather doesn't even have a banner below the days for the snow tonight, just talks about a coating to an inch for Saturday.


I dont much like accu but do look at it. Mine says 1"-2" today thru late tonight. Not sure what time late tonight changes to tomorrow maybe 4am? 
NWS I'm at 1.3 on my hourly thru 6am tomorrow.


----------



## qualitycut

Rap is under half inch on meteo


----------



## OC&D

Well I think I'll take my dog for a nice long walk. Wish me luck I don't fall on my ass on all the damn ice out there.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1933091 said:


> So stays mostly south. Sss might be wrong.


I'm going to wait until tonight to make my judgements. Lwnmwr will be plowing something.  Heaviest was always south but last night the metro got into the action with more than the dusting that was on everyones forecast maps. We'll see.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

One thing to remember as everyone starts radar watching and saying it's past.

The main blob in SD right now, that was always the 1-2", 2-3" blob for the southwest. All of the news casts last night and this morning show another "arm" develop to the north as the main blob slides to the south.

Don't get your hopes up as this main blob keeps diving to the south.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

RAP has bailed on the snow. Down below 1/2".


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1933158 said:


> RAP has bailed on the snow. Down below 1/2".


Same here.


----------



## Bill1090

I know they are never right, but accu has the highs not getting below 20 through early March.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1933165 said:


> I know they are never right, but accu has the highs not getting below 20 through early March.


I have many highs in the 40's too. But they have been pretty good this year


----------



## jimslawnsnow

It sure looks like its moving almost straight south instead of south east


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1933155 said:


> One thing to remember as everyone starts radar watching and saying it's past.
> 
> The main blob in SD right now, that was always the 1-2", 2-3" blob for the southwest. All of the news casts last night and this morning show another "arm" develop to the north as the main blob slides to the south.
> 
> *Don't get your hopes up as this main blob keeps diving to the south.*


Or down... depending on which side of the fence you're on...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1933173 said:


> Or down... depending on which side of the fence you're on...


I had to think about that for a second... "Isn't south, down???"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'd really like to get another $10k in off the receivables list before we plow again.


----------



## CityGuy

30 cloudy and a few flakes or sleet pelots


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1932952 said:


> 70% chance today, about 1" and 1-2" tonight.


Bring it on.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;1933180 said:


> 30 cloudy and a few flakes or sleet pelots


We've had a little sleet here and there here in Wyoming too.

Waiting for my dad to get out of the eye doc... Not much to do but keep hitting refresh.

Although not much different than any other day, some would say about me.


----------



## TKLAWN

Inch or less per Barlow.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1933060 said:


> It works against snowplowing. While tracking data should be used at the end of a storm to show everything has been plowed, all this will do is allow people to complain certain streets get plowed first. Most likely those streets are closest to shops where the plows are.


Except for mains and secondary mains we try to start in different areas.


----------



## CityGuy

OC&D;1933072 said:


> I agree. This gives the general public what appears to be justification to complain about something they do not understand the logistics of in the first place.


This......


----------



## OC&D

jimslawnsnow;1933168 said:


> I have many highs in the 40's too. But they have been pretty good this year


If that's how it actually plays out, once all the snow melts I'll be wiping my dogs paws every time I let him out for like 3 months. :angry:


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1933178 said:


> I'd really like to get another $10k in off the receivables list before we plow again.


I'll agree with you there... Not sure how exactly your accounts are structured, but for me the problem has been timing between events...

You plow... bill out Net 30... You plow again... You get the payments from the first plow, feel good for a week, then realize it'll be 20 more days before you get paid for what you just plowed 10 days ago...

If we could get a consistent event every 10-14 days or more often it would keep the cashflow coming...


----------



## ryde307

Hoping we get 1.5". With the warm temps and small amount of snow I will be surprised if we plow.


----------



## Drakeslayer

cbservicesllc;1933229 said:


> I'll agree with you there... Not sure how exactly your accounts are structured, but for me the problem has been timing between events...
> 
> You plow... bill out Net 30... You plow again... You get the payments from the first plow, feel good for a week, then realize it'll be 20 more days before you get paid for what you just plowed 10 days ago...
> 
> If we could get a consistent event every 10-14 days or more often it would keep the cashflow coming...


We started billing on the 15th and 31st of each month. It has been quite a bit a easier on the checkbook. Also our customers are getting 2 small invoicespayup each month instead of one big one


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1933211 said:


> If that's how it actually plays out, once all the snow melts I'll be wiping my dogs paws every time I let him out for like 3 months. :angry:


Yea try having to in that crap. Its horrible. I have a bucket of water by the door to dip them in.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The RAP is now the highest.


----------



## NorthernProServ




----------



## NorthernProServ

That dark blue pokes out east, maybe another 75 miles straight east if we are lucky?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Here's something that bugs me.... Maybe it shouldn't.

The hourly for Stacy.....









The hourly for Forest Lake.....









My beef is, we've been told by NWS that they break totals down into 6 hour increments. And the .3" in a specific 6 block increment might fall in the first hour, the last hour, or over the whole time of the 6 block increment.

But then they do the .8" like they do on the Forest Lake hourly and cover 15 hours with one block.

Do I then break it down by the chance amount listed in the hourly? Can't do that, as the largest 6 hour total on the Stacy hourly is when there's the least chance of snow.

Just don't know what to think of the whole hourly deal.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That snow has basically stopped in SD. Hasn't moved 50 miles all morning.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1933249 said:


> That snow has basically stopped in SD. Hasn't moved 50 miles all morning.


Patience my friend. It just winding up waiting to shoot.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1933247 said:


> Here's something that bugs me.... Maybe it shouldn't.
> 
> The hourly for Stacy.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hourly for Forest Lake.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My beef is, we've been told by NWS that they break totals down into 6 hour increments. And the .3" in a specific 6 block increment might fall in the first hour, the last hour, or over the whole time of the 6 block increment.
> 
> But then they do the .8" like they do on the Forest Lake hourly and cover 15 hours with one block.
> 
> Do I then break it down by the chance amount listed in the hourly? Can't do that, as the largest 6 hour total on the Stacy hourly is when there's the least chance of snow.
> 
> Just don't know what to think of the whole hourly deal.


Yeah... not sure how to take that... I'm supposed to get .3 of my 1.3 before 6pm too...


----------



## SSS Inc.

NorthernProServ;1933244 said:


> That dark blue pokes out east, maybe another 75 miles straight east if we are lucky?


Hey you never know. Look at Camden's 2" he plowed yesterday.


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ;1933243 said:


>


2 to 3 isn't that far away.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1933252 said:


> Patience my friend. It just winding up waiting to shoot.


I know....it's like one of those rubber band rockets for Boy Scouts. Wind it up, wind it up and THERE IT GOES!!!

I would like to see SOME drift, to know if it's turning, snowing itself out, moving SE, SOMETHING.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1933253 said:


> Yeah... not sure how to take that... I'm supposed to get .3 of my 1.3 before 6pm too...


I'm not sure how they do it @NWS but most of the models don't show it starting until 5:00 p.m. Its sad that every storm we are all counting 1/10ths of an inch. That's why I like 2-4". Then you can be "fairly confident" you will be going out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1933255 said:


> 2 to 3 isn't that far away.


From you.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1933258 said:


> I'm not sure how they do it @NWS but most of the models don't show it starting until 5:00 p.m. Its sad that every storm we are all counting 1/10ths of an inch. That's why I like 2-4". Then you can be "fairly confident" you will be going out.


Yeah no doubt...

City of MG is out pre-treating...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1933258 said:


> I'm not sure how they do it @NWS but most of the models don't show it starting until 5:00 p.m. Its sad that every storm we are all counting 1/10ths of an inch. That's why I like 2-4". Then you can be "fairly confident" you will be going out.


Right. And just about everyone's hourly had .3" before 6 pm. Without that .3", hardly no one gets 1", let alone 1.5-2".


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

CityGuy;1933255 said:


> 2 to 3 isn't that far away.


Neither is 0"


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

cbservicesllc;1933262 said:


> Yeah no doubt...
> 
> City of MG is out pre-treating...


SEE of I would have gone out last night it would have been pre-pretreating


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

WTF. NWS is on crack. Short term forecast saying steady light rain or drizzle is turning to snow across southern MN including the Twin City metro.

They also say snow will move from east to west today. East to west huh???


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1933268 said:


> WTF. NWS is on crack. Short term forecast saying steady light rain or drizzle is turning to snow across southern MN including the Twin City metro.
> 
> They also say snow will move from east to west today. East to west huh???


East west north south whatever


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1933268 said:


> WTF. NWS is on crack. Short term forecast saying steady light rain or drizzle is turning to snow across southern MN including the Twin City metro.
> 
> They also say snow will move from east to west today. East to west huh???


220... 221... whatever it takes...

But seriously... WTF...?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Very light flurries.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1933268 said:


> WTF. NWS is on crack. Short term forecast saying steady light rain or drizzle is turning to snow across southern MN including the Twin City metro.
> 
> They also say snow will move from east to west today. East to west huh???


There is some stuff showing up on radar now...


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1933268 said:


> WTF. NWS is on crack. Short term forecast saying steady light rain or drizzle is turning to snow across southern MN including the Twin City metro.
> 
> They also say snow will move from east to west today. East to west huh???


They dont know what it will do. This will be one of those that are either a bust, or 8" storm.

side note, I would like to see some totals from SD where its been sitting all day.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Stopped in at the dealer. Tractor is fixed. Couple more issues were "corrected". Glow plug relay. Slots were too big for the relay, so the relay wasn't making full contact and the reason it was a bear to start in cold a ather. Nice engineering.

My reformer for the regen failed. No one knows why, but there are others that have had the issue. All under warranty.

Salesman and I agreed I will take it and try it out. If it fails to work again, they are going to perdue Kubota to buy the tractor back, or at least gicve me full " store credit".


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1933270 said:


> 220... 221... whatever it takes...
> 
> But seriously... WTF...?


I love that movie! I need to get some poker games going with some of the hot neighborhood moms.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1933277 said:


> They dont know what it will do. This will be one of those that are either a bust, or 8" storm.
> 
> side note, I would like to see some totals from SD where its been sitting all day.


Aberdeen, SD would be the NWS office out there.


----------



## banonea

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1933267 said:


> SEE of I would have gone out last night it would have been pre-pretreating


Doing the same thing here...


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1933278 said:


> Stopped in at the dealer. Tractor is fixed. Couple more issues were "corrected". Glow plug relay. Slots were too big for the relay, so the relay wasn't making full contact and the reason it was a bear to start in cold a ather. Nice engineering.
> 
> My reformer for the regen failed. No one knows why, but there are others that have had the issue. All under warranty.
> 
> Salesman and I agreed I will take it and try it out. If it fails to work again, they are going to perdue Kubota to buy the tractor back, or at least gicve me full " store credit".


sounds like they are going to take care of you anyways....


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1933281 said:


> Aberdeen, SD would be the NWS office out there.


Doesn't look like any totals are up yet.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1933262 said:


> Yeah no doubt...
> 
> City of MG is out pre-treating...


Both trucks have been out all day. I have been making brine.


----------



## CityGuy

Whole lot of nothing here now.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1933281 said:


> Aberdeen, SD would be the NWS office out there.


I tried to find storm reports from the office page... No luck...


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1933256 said:


> I know....it's like one of those rubber band rockets for Boy Scouts. Wind it up, wind it up and THERE IT GOES!!!
> 
> I would like to see SOME drift, to know if it's turning, snowing itself out, moving SE, SOMETHING.....


From the animation I see it is moving south / southeast and a very slight counter clockwise rotation centered on the leading edge that is just now crosing the MN/SD boarder... at this time.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1933295 said:


> Whole lot of nothing here now.


53 to go CityGuy...!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dahl just said a coating MAYBE up to an inch.

Said it's already snowing in the SW metro.

Is Redwood Falls part of the SW metro??????


----------



## mnlefty

SSS Inc.;1933280 said:


> I love that movie! I need to get some poker games going with some of the hot neighborhood moms.


Just go to Target and start passing out invites?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1933300 said:


> Dahl just said a coating MAYBE up to an inch.
> 
> Said it's already snowing in the SW metro.
> 
> Is Redwood Falls part of the SW metro??????


I believe it... Look at the NWS radar... SnowGuy I think posted flurries


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1933280 said:


> I love that movie! I need to get some poker games going with some of the hot neighborhood moms.


I'll let you borrow my poker table if I can have a seat at it. Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1933305 said:


> I'll let you borrow my poker table if I can have a seat at it. Thumbs Up


Deal. I'll start rounding up the ladies.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Now NWS is stringing the snow all the way out to 6 pm tomorrow evening.


----------



## BossPlow614

The city of Champlin pretreated more roads than they normally do. What a waste.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Some flakes here.....snowflakes


----------



## +plowguy

^^^^^Obsessed much? This is measuring in .1 inches not 1.0 inches. Most of us may get around an inch of snow between now and sometime tomorrow. Looks like more to the SW and less to the NE. Most models are in agreement on the track of this little dusting of snow. If it changes, oh well, some my get a whopping 1.5 inches. Either way, have your plows ready.


----------



## SSS Inc.

+plowguy;1933314 said:


> ^^^^^Obsessed much? This is measuring in .1 inches not 1.0 inches. Most of us may get around an inch of snow between now and sometime tomorrow. Looks like more to the SW and less to the NE. Most models are in agreement on the track of this little dusting of snow. If it changes, oh well, some my get a whopping 1.5 inches. Either way, have your plows ready.


I don't think I like your attitude this year +guy.  That whopping 1.5" means I'm working.....anything less than that and I'm having a beer.


----------



## OC&D

+plowguy;1933314 said:


> ^^^^^Obsessed much? This is measuring in .1 inches not 1.0 inches. Most of us may get around an inch of snow between now and sometime tomorrow. Looks like more to the SW and less to the NE. Most models are in agreement on the track of this little dusting of snow. If it changes, oh well, some my get a whopping 1.5 inches. Either way, have your plows ready.


Excellent, we have The Final Word™.:salute:

We can all rest easy now!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

+plowguy;1933314 said:


> ^^^^^Obsessed much? This is measuring in .1 inches not 1.0 inches. Most of us may get around an inch of snow between now and sometime tomorrow. Looks like more to the SW and less to the NE. Most models are in agreement on the track of this little dusting of snow. If it changes, oh well, some my get a whopping 1.5 inches. Either way, have your plows ready.


Yeah, actually I do obsess seeing as how the roof over my kids' head depends on my ability to perform to my customers expectations.

The lives of the 11 guys I've put on payroll depend on my ability to perform to my customers expectations.

The 25 years I've had my business depends on my abilities to perform to my customers expectations. I obsess.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1933323 said:


> I don't think I like your attitude this year +guy.  That whopping 1.5" means I'm working.....anything less than that and I'm having a beer.


I'm having a beer either way!

Edit: Crap! I'm out of beer!:realmad:


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1933325 said:


> Yeah, actually I do obsess seeing as how the roof over my kids' head depends on my ability to perform to my customers expectations.
> 
> The lives of the 11 guys I've put on payroll depend on my ability to perform to my customers expectstions.
> 
> The 25 years I've had my business depends on my abilities to perform to my customers expectations. I obsess.


Exactly!

Light rain here....


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1933325 said:


> Yeah, actually I do obsess seeing as how the roof over my kids' head depends on my ability to perform to my customers expectations.
> 
> The lives of the 11 guys I've put on payroll depend on my ability to perform to my customers expectstions.
> 
> The 25 years I've had my business depends on my abilities to perform to my customers expectations. I obsess.


Sounds about right...


----------



## Bill1090

Looks like a little sliver to the south of Bano.


----------



## +plowguy

SSS Inc.;1933323 said:


> I don't think I like your attitude this year +guy.  That whopping 1.5" means I'm working.....anything less than that and I'm having a beer.


Kinda burnt out from not getting a lot of snow. I am always ready to plow snow but try not to get too worked up about the small amounts. Especially since I don't see it adding up to enough to get a lot of work. I will however, be ready with my fingers crossed!:waving:


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

I was going to comment but you guys took care of it


----------



## NorthernProServ




----------



## OC&D

TKLAWN;1933329 said:


> Light rain here....


I got nuthin'.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1933325 said:


> Yeah, actually I do obsess seeing as how the roof over my kids' head depends on my ability to perform to my customers expectations.
> 
> The lives of the 11 guys I've put on payroll depend on my ability to perform to my customers expectations.
> 
> The 25 years I've had my business depends on my abilities to perform to my customers expectations. I obsess.


Man the fly on the wall finally has something to say and you lambast him...:laughing:


----------



## Bill1090

Couple of flurries down here.


----------



## +plowguy

Lawnmwrguy needs to calm down. I wasn't trying to berate him and all of our incomes, I just am past clicking on the radar every 2 minutes or scrutinizing the hourly snow reports and detecting any change that happened in the last 2 minutes. In the words of Aaron Rodgers, "relax"


----------



## Doughboy12

On a lighter note....did you guys see THIS?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

+plowguy;1933342 said:


> Lawnmwrguy needs to calm down. I wasn't trying to berate him and all of our incomes, I just am past clicking on the radar every 2 minutes or scrutinizing the hourly snow reports and detecting any change that happened in the last 2 minutes. In the words of Aaron Rodgers, "relax"


Yeah, look what "relax" got ARod....3rd loser. Maybe if the Packers obsessed too, they would be in the Super Bowl.

Problem between ARod and I??? He doesn't have to worry about his customers.

If I remember right, plowguy doesn't own the business.


----------



## CityGuy

Wow missed a lot on the drive home.


----------



## CityGuy

Steady small flakes here. Mostly melting on contact.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1933350 said:


> Steady small flakes here. Mostly melting on contact.


Did you post a road temp today? (51 and counting)


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1933352 said:


> Did you post a road temp today? (51 and counting)


No and I deleated the text.

Insert hand hitting forehead.


----------



## NorthernProServ

CityGuy;1933349 said:


> Wow missed a lot on the drive home.


Plowsite N' driving is a must!


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1933348 said:


> Yeah, look what "relax" got ARod....3rd loser. Maybe if the Packers obsessed too, they would be in the Super Bowl.
> 
> Problem between ARod and I??? He doesn't have to worry about his customers.
> 
> If I remember right, plowguy doesn't own the business.


If you add any more to this post I will have to flag you for illegal hands to the face. :waving:


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;1933346 said:


> On a lighter note....did you guys see THIS?


What a shame.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1933358 said:


> No and I deleated the text.
> 
> Insert hand hitting forehead.


That's ok.... Just thought I would ask. I'm sure it is much different now anyway.


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;1933361 said:


> What a shame.


Agree, and lighter note was tongue in cheek.


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ;1933359 said:


> Plowsite N' driving is a must!


Not for this guy.
Stupid people driving on 12 is a daily occurance.


----------



## OC&D

Doughboy12;1933346 said:


> On a lighter note....did you guys see THIS?


That's pretty disheartening.


----------



## OC&D

CityGuy;1933370 said:


> Not for this guy.
> Stupid people driving is a daily occurance.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## Ranger620

Looking at radar its blowing up on the west side of the metro. Getting stronger and not moving


----------



## CityGuy

OC&D;1933378 said:


> Fixed it for you.


True.

Maple Plain seems to be a bad spot for dumber people.


----------



## CityGuy

Motley Crue is returning to the cities 2/15

Might just have to get tickets to that.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1933348 said:


> Yeah, look what "relax" got ARod....3rd loser. Maybe if the Packers obsessed too, they would be in the Super Bowl.
> 
> Problem between ARod and I??? He doesn't have to worry about his customers.
> 
> If I remember right, plowguy doesn't own the business.


Daaaaaang Gina!


----------



## CityGuy

Shnizzle? Really Pat Evams?


----------



## Doughboy12

Would someone type "LUT" (Lutsen) into the Meteogram and explain it to me...plz
I think I see 10" on Tuesday! (or 6")


----------



## TKLAWN

Just looked at the webcams for Aberdeen and Watertown SD ,where the radar looks the heaviest.
Looks like they only have a coating of snow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Looks like an impressive precip shield Southwest of I-94... anyone seeing anything or is the gain too high?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Down to around an inch. 

Lame!


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1933392 said:


> Looks like an impressive precip shield Southwest of I-94... anyone seeing anything or is the gain too high?


Light flakes or pellots out here. Very, very light coating, mostly melting on contact.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1933393 said:


> Down to around an inch.
> 
> Lame!


This............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I do like it being 30 out getting everything fueled and hooked back up.

I might even work on some equipment tomorrow if we don't plow tonight.


----------



## CityGuy

So the news is reporting that one of the jurors in the cop killing trial wants out.

Aparently "she" is a jailer and is in fear of her life. 
Why was this not brought up at jusy seletion?

Gota love our system.


----------



## CityGuy

Now it's raining.

WTH.


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1933392 said:


> Looks like an impressive precip shield Southwest of I-94... anyone seeing anything or is the gain too high?


Light tiny tiny flakes here


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;1933387 said:


> Would someone type "LUT" (Lutsen) into the Meteogram and explain it to me...plz
> I think I see 10" on Tuesday! (or 6")


Put your glasses on! It's only at 7".


----------



## SSS Inc.

Oooo. Just remembered my team has an outdoor practice tonight. Glad its warm!


----------



## qualitycut

The kind of snow flakes you see in pictures falling


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1933410 said:


> The kind of snow flakes you see in pictures falling


Nice!.........Tiny flakes here.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1933396 said:


> I do like it being 30 out getting everything fueled and hooked back up.
> 
> I might even work on some equipment tomorrow if we don't plow tonight.


You wont be. ..


----------



## NorthernProServ

Anybody computer savvy here?

Dual monitor question.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1933416 said:


> You wont be. ..


I won't be what... working on equipment tomorrow?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1933420 said:


> I won't be what... working on equipment tomorrow?


Yeah you will.....have to stay ahead of the game.


----------



## Bill1090

NorthernProServ;1933419 said:


> Anybody computer savvy here?
> 
> Dual monitor question.


What's up?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1933426 said:


> Yeah you will.....have to stay ahead of the game.


So you're saying I won't be plowing tonight now?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You south and west guys, there are some pretty serious greens starting to pop up.


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;1933405 said:


> Put your glasses on! It's only at 7".


What settings are you using? my drk blue dashed line goes over 10" but the white one is down where you say...
I can actually see the screen better with them off...lol


----------



## Doughboy12

NorthernProServ;1933419 said:


> Anybody computer savvy here?
> 
> Dual monitor question.


How can I help?


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1933432 said:


> You south and west guys, there are some pretty serious greens starting to pop up.


HOLY COW!!! Where did that come from?
xysport
Funny it is EXACTLY where the local talking heads were saying it would be.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Bill1090;1933428 said:


> What's up?





Doughboy12;1933437 said:


> How can I help?


Video card has 1 DVI, 1 HDMI, and 1 other output which I believe is a display port.

Currently:

1 monitor to DVI
1 tv to HMDI

I want to add a second monitor and not sure exactly how it will work with keeping the tv in the loop.

Keep the first monitor on the DVI, second monitor on the HDMI....can I split it so the tv still uses it too?

Would the display port work for the x2 monitor?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1933432 said:


> You south and west guys, there are some pretty serious greens starting to pop up.


No, not saying that. You'll need to fix everything to get ready for the next one.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1933387 said:


> Would someone type "LUT" (Lutsen) into the Meteogram and explain it to me...plz
> I think I see 10" on Tuesday! (or 6")


I only see 4.5"???


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1933432 said:


> You south and west guys, there are some pretty serious greens starting to pop up.


Thats getting pretty close to me. I might need to bring a shovel to practice!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Moderate snow. 

Good coating.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1933442 said:


> No, not saying that. You'll need to fix everything to get ready for the next one.


I see.........


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;1933435 said:


> What settings are you using? my drk blue dashed line goes over 10" but the white one is down where you say...
> I can actually see the screen better with them off...lol


I'm on my phone so I can't see all the model runs. I usually don't touch the settings. It's usually around 16:1.

What do you want to know about it? The different lines are different model runs.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Furthest south, and furthest southwest traffic cams show white roads.


----------



## Doughboy12

NorthernProServ;1933440 said:


> Video card has 1 DVI, 1 HDMI, and 1 other output which I believe is a display port.
> 
> Currently:
> 
> 1 monitor to DVI
> 1 tv to HMDI
> 
> I want to add a second monitor and not sure exactly how it will work with keeping the tv in the loop.
> 
> Keep the first monitor on the DVI, second monitor on the HDMI....can I split it so the tv still uses it too?
> 
> Would the display port work for the x2 monitor?


This has some advice...I am not savvy with the 3 monitor systems. Sorry.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LUT =










resized.


----------



## Bill1090

Now it's only at 3.5? Weird.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Lots of rain down here. Gonna be fun once it gets dark. The temp did rise 2 degrees in the last 2 hours and 15 minutes


----------



## Bill1090

NorthernProServ;1933440 said:


> Video card has 1 DVI, 1 HDMI, and 1 other output which I believe is a display port.
> 
> Currently:
> 
> 1 monitor to DVI
> 1 tv to HMDI
> 
> I want to add a second monitor and not sure exactly how it will work with keeping the tv in the loop.
> 
> Keep the first monitor on the DVI, second monitor on the HDMI....can I split it so the tv still uses it too?
> 
> Would the display port work for the x2 monitor?


Sorry, never done 3 monitor.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1933442 said:


> No, not saying that. You'll need to fix everything to get ready for the next one.


I've been fixing little things left and right. With the warm weather its been nice being outside (no shop here).


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light snow now.


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;1933458 said:


> Lots of rain down here. Gonna be fun once it gets dark. The temp did rise 2 degrees in the last 2 hours and 15 minutes


31 was the high here. It was supposed to be 35. Lets make some snow!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Sleet and snow. Keeps switching. Light coating. Steady flakes atm.


----------



## PremierL&L

Weather watcher Nick said 3/10's in Bellle Plain already snow guy is it up to your eyes!


----------



## Ranger620

Bell on 11 says less than an inch


----------



## SnowGuy73

PremierL&L;1933466 said:


> Weather watcher Nick said 3/10's in Bellle Plain already snow guy is it up to your eyes!


1/10" here, maybe a little more.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Doughboy12;1933452 said:


> This has some advice...I am not savvy with the 3 monitor systems. Sorry.





Bill1090;1933459 said:


> Sorry, never done 3 monitor.


Forget the TV for a min.

How would you run it for just the two monitors?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Holy CRIPES!!!! Now the radar is REALLY firing!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

NorthernProServ;1933470 said:


> Forget the TV for a min.
> 
> How would you run it for just the two monitors?


It sounds like you're setting up some sort of sweet VRAC monitering system!


----------



## NorthernProServ

I would only want the tv as a mirror image of one of the monitors for watching movies off the comp. Would not be using it as a 3rd full time.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;1933474 said:


> It sounds like you're setting up some sort of sweet VRAC monitering system!


Yeah baby!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1933473 said:


> Holy CRIPES!!!! Now the radar is REALLY firing!!!


Yeah it is. Not really how I thought it would happen. Wondering if we will get something out of this in the heart of the metro. Its funny, that 2-3" zone that was on NWS' map doesn't look like its getting anything. Unless thats a dead zone on Radar.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Looking at the radar it looks like the heavy bands are north quite always


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1933477 said:


> Yeah it is. Not really how I thought it would happen. Wondering if we will get something out of this in the heart of the metro. Its funny, that 2-3" zone that was on NWS' map doesn't look like its getting anything. Unless thats a dead zone on Radar.


Nothing really down here but rain


----------



## Bill1090

NorthernProServ;1933470 said:


> Forget the TV for a min.
> 
> How would you run it for just the two monitors?


I would just run the purple ended monitor cable from one to the other.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I would say some serious forecast changes coming out about 8-10 tonight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This band sure looks like it's set up about 30 miles north of the Graphic Cast and creeping further north with each radar run.


----------



## Bill1090

Bano, you should be under the green. Whatcha go over there?


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1933419 said:


> Anybody computer savvy here?
> 
> Dual monitor question.


Shoot.......


----------



## SSS Inc.

Off to hockey. I'll file a report at 6:30 about current conditions in SW Minneapolis.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Bell on 11 is already teasing for Sat/ Sun. "looks like a healthier system than this one, maybe..... 4" or more, we will keep an eye on that" 

As always...


----------



## SnowGuy73

MNPLOWCO;1933494 said:


> Bell on 11 is already teasing for Sat/ Sun. "looks like a healthier system than this one, maybe..... 4" or more, we will keep an eye on that"
> 
> As always...


Bring it...


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1933487 said:


> This band sure looks like it's set up about 30 miles north of the Graphic Cast and creeping further north with each radar run.


Isentropic lift won't happen unless saturation in the dendritic growth zone is high

Meaning rh


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO;1933494 said:


> Bell on 11 is already teasing for Sat/ Sun. "looks like a healthier system than this one, maybe..... 4" or more, we will keep an eye on that"
> 
> As always...


Dahl did the same thing at his 2:40 spot on AM1500. Ran with significant snow this weekend, where we could see 2-3", possibly 4" in some areas.

Not sure 2-3", possibly 4" is "significant".


----------



## SnowGuy73

Moderate snow again.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1933499 said:


> Dahl did the same thing at his 2:40 spot on AM1500. Ran with significant snow this weekend, where we could see 2-3", possibly 4" in some areas.
> 
> Not sure 2-3", possibly 4" is "significant".


It is for this year.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1933440 said:


> Video card has 1 DVI, 1 HDMI, and 1 other output which I believe is a display port.
> 
> Currently:
> 
> 1 monitor to DVI
> 1 tv to HMDI
> 
> I want to add a second monitor and not sure exactly how it will work with keeping the tv in the loop.
> 
> Keep the first monitor on the DVI, second monitor on the HDMI....can I split it so the tv still uses it too?
> 
> Would the display port work for the x2 monitor?


I would try an hdmi splitter to the tv and 2nd monitor... may bog down the card, but potential is there...


----------



## unit28

Only issue for me

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/ruc18hr_4_vertvel.gif


----------



## Doughboy12

NorthernProServ;1933475 said:


> I would only want the tv as a mirror image of one of the monitors for watching movies off the comp. Would not be using it as a 3rd full time.


Did you look at the link? It gives you what you need. Skim the text for the relevant info. 
You should be able to get just two with the same thing you were doing with the TV.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1933446 said:


> Thats getting pretty close to me. I might need to bring a shovel to practice!


I used to hate that as a kid.....we'd show up for practice and we'd have to shovel the damn rink. We'd all be worn out from shoveling before we even started practice.


----------



## cbservicesllc

I'm in the middle of the green and I got kind of a rain/snow mix thing going on... light coating here


----------



## Doughboy12

Drive home....
55/52 northern split had flurries. 
By the time I was past the refinery it was full snow. 
Arrived home to a 1/4 guesstimate. 
Swept the deck.


----------



## unit28

That band'll stay sheared 
Winds will keep it cutoff

Forr the most part 
Converging se wind
Mix precip here


----------



## Doughboy12

NorthernProServ;1933440 said:


> Video card has 1 DVI, 1 HDMI, and 1 other output which I believe is a display port.
> 
> Currently:
> 
> 1 monitor to DVI
> 1 tv to HMDI
> 
> I want to add a second monitor and not sure exactly how it will work with keeping the tv in the loop.
> 
> Keep the first monitor on the DVI, second monitor on the HDMI....can I split it so the tv still uses it too?
> 
> Would the display port work for the x2 monitor?


I would just hook it up this way and look at the configure screen for the monitors to see if the card can push that much video. Otherwise yes split the HDMI.


----------



## CityGuy

MNPLOWCO;1933494 said:


> Bell on 11 is already teasing for Sat/ Sun. "looks like a healthier system than this one, maybe..... 4" or more, we will keep an eye on that"
> 
> As always...


Bring it on.


----------



## CityGuy

Good coating. Slick as crap out.
Still small flakes falling slow but steady.


----------



## unit28

What's on Netflix? 

Never used it before


----------



## CityGuy

Off to my fire meeting.
Will report back as I can.


----------



## CityGuy

Anybody with a Plymouth report?


----------



## qualitycut

MNPLOWCO;1933494 said:


> Bell on 11 is already teasing for Sat/ Sun. "looks like a healthier system than this one, maybe..... 4" or more, we will keep an eye on that"
> 
> As always...


Meteo had 3 or so inches showing for a few days now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm guessing 1/4" here.


----------



## PremierL&L

Got around a half inch slowed down big time now looks like this band is breaking up some


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;1933529 said:


> I would just hook it up this way and look at the configure screen for the monitors to see if the card can push that much video. Otherwise yes split the HDMI.


Yeah he said it better...


----------



## unit28

Ill be surprised uf we get 1/2" here

Especially with upper wind flow
Thinking nws might be right.......might
attm


----------



## Doughboy12

Bel....1.4 in Rochester.


----------



## qualitycut

Greens sure disappeared quick


----------



## TKLAWN

PremierL&L;1933544 said:


> Got around a half inch slowed down big time now looks like this band is breaking up some


Just a coating here. Not even snowing anymore.


----------



## mn-bob

unit28;1933534 said:


> What's on Netflix?
> 
> Never used it before


Wolf on wallstreet. payup


----------



## Ranger620

Wild on in 5 min. State of the union or the wild??? Both painful to watch but I'll stick with the wild at least they have a chance of being a winner


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1933554 said:


> Greens sure disappeared quick


Thinking that was rain/snow mix... That's what I had when they were here...


----------



## Doughboy12

Snow seems done here. Didn't even recoat the deck.


----------



## CityGuy

Score reports please.


----------



## Doughboy12

unit28;1933534 said:


> What's on Netflix?
> 
> Never used it before


http://www.allflicks.net

This is a good resource.


----------



## Ranger620

I have a coating to 1/4"to here in corcoran


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1933566 said:


> Score reports please.


For as long as I can stand watching.


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;1933566 said:


> Score reports please.


Not sure if I can post fast enough to keep up with detroit.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Doughboy12;1933522 said:


> Did you look at the link? It gives you what you need. Skim the text for the relevant info.
> You should be able to get just two with the same thing you were doing with the TV.





cbservicesllc;1933509 said:


> I would try an hdmi splitter to the tv and 2nd monitor... may bog down the card, but potential is there...





Doughboy12;1933529 said:


> I would just hook it up this way and look at the configure screen for the monitors to see if the card can push that much video. Otherwise yes split the HDMI.


I think I will try it that way with the hdmi first. Right now with just the 1 monitor and TV both going, GPU handles it fine.

If using the tv for a movie, I will most likely have only one monitor going with a mirror image of it(like i have it set up now).

I want the second monitor so I can extend the display when doing contracts, billing, running a VRAC , etc.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1933564 said:


> Thinking that was rain/snow mix... That's what I had when they were here...


Getting caught up after dinner at the MIL's next door.

I was assuming that was rain with the greens earlier showing the solid returns.


----------



## CityGuy

Ert and bbp. 




Yawn.


----------



## Ranger620

Flakes are getting smaller and its slowing down here.


----------



## Ranger620

Detriot 1 wild 0


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Coating here


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1933594 said:


> Detriot 1 wild 0


Crap......


----------



## Ranger620

Pp goal 1-1


----------



## Ranger620

Goal 2-1 wings


----------



## Doughboy12

1-2........


----------



## Ranger620

Told you it would be hard to keep up


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1933587 said:


> Ert and bbp.
> 
> Yawn.


That sounds rough...


----------



## unit28

Converging se winds in January 
Dont normally happen here

Continuing to shear
attm


----------



## Ranger620

They just showed a pic of the new 450 million dollar arena detroits building. Will be done soon. Looked cool with the wings logo illuminated on the entire roof


----------



## TKLAWN

Ranger620;1933621 said:


> They just showed a pic of the new 450 million dollar arena detroits building. Will be done soon. Looked cool with the wings logo illuminated on the entire roof


So sweet!http://www.cbssports.com/nhl/eye-on...lans-renderings-for-new-arena-to-open-by-2017


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1933613 said:


> That sounds rough...


Especially for an instructor of said classes


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1933631 said:


> So sweet!http://www.cbssports.com/nhl/eye-on...lans-renderings-for-new-arena-to-open-by-2017


Who the heck paid fir that place


----------



## Ranger620

TKLAWN;1933631 said:


> So sweet!http://www.cbssports.com/nhl/eye-on...lans-renderings-for-new-arena-to-open-by-2017


Isnt it. I would love to go see a game there. I've been to a few away games I will have to put that one on my list


----------



## MNPLOWCO

1/16th to 1/8th inch Minnetonka 7 and 101.
most roads are just wet. Drives have a dusting to 1/8. Black showing
through.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1933634 said:


> Who the heck paid fir that place


Probably the citizens of Michigan


----------



## Ranger620

It looks to be drying up on radar. Does anyone think it will redevelop or is it more or less done??


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1933621 said:


> They just showed a pic of the new 450 million dollar arena detroits building. Will be done soon. Looked cool with the wings logo illuminated on the entire roof


Sure is cool, seems like a waste of money though


----------



## jimslawnsnow

have a 1/16" here at best. anything with salt residue is wet

edit... still drizzling/misting here as well


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;1933331 said:


> Looks like a little sliver to the south of Bano.


we got about 1/2" maybe. we will go out ad do a full run tonight. I want to try out the new tranny in the 454 as well as the transfer and front diff in the sand truck.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1933637 said:


> Probably the citizens of Michigan


Wernt they going to for bankruptcy


----------



## CityGuy

1/4 inch at best.
Visually


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I thought Michigan/Detroit had a very poor economy?


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1933645 said:


> Wernt they going to for bankruptcy


Just the city of Detroit was I think


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1933649 said:


> Just the city of Detroit was I think


Exactly. ... so where did they get the money?


----------



## OC&D

Ranger620;1933635 said:


> Isnt it. I would love to go see a game there. I've been to a few away games I will have to put that one on my list


I went to a Wild-Wings game a few years ago in Detroit. Joe Lewis is a pretty dated arena but there's a lot of history there, it's a little sad to see it go. That same trip I hit on a royal flush in the fabulous Greektown casino in downtown Detroit. It's the only royal I've ever had playing video poker, and it happened in that crappy casino in Detroit. 

In other news, don't text and walk!

I have a dusting here with flurries. I'm taking the wife out to dinner, no sense in watching the Wild get their asses handed to them.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1933650 said:


> Exactly. ... so where did they get the money?


From the rest of the state lol


----------



## TKLAWN

Ranger620;1933637 said:


> Probably the citizens of Michigan


$450million by state and $200mil more by team owner.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1933432 said:


> You south and west guys, there are some pretty serious greens starting to pop up.


Let it come, I am ready and itching to plow......:yow!::yow!::yow!::yow!:


----------



## CityGuy

Still a few flurries. Really let up out here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1933651 said:


> I went to a Wild-Wings game a few years ago in Detroit. Joe Lewis is a pretty dated arena but there's a lot of history there, it's a little sad to see it go. That same trip I hit on a royal flush in the fabulous Greektown casino in downtown Detroit. It's the only royal I've ever had playing video poker, and it happened in that crappy casino in Detroit.
> 
> In other news, don't text and walk!
> 
> I have a dusting here with flurries. I'm taking the wife out to dinner, no sense in watching the Wild get their asses handed to them.


At least I only had to go to Mille Lacs to get my royal flush...

Too bad it was on nickles 

Still, $800 and Gary Allan, not a bad night.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1933657 said:


> $450million by state and $200mil more by team owner.


Unreal. ..


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well I hit the couch after fishing, the snow can stop I don't plan on getting back up now


----------



## Doughboy12

Booooooooooooooooo
totaly boooooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;1933460 said:


> I've been fixing little things left and right. With the warm weather its been nice being outside (no shop here).


Been doing the same thing here, but in the shop. I just picked up every snow blower I own from the repair shop. Tonight, the guys are ALL using shovels

That'll teach um..........Thumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

And now were watching YouTube videos.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

My driveway is white, the street is still 2/3 black(they salted this morning)


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;1933488 said:


> Bano, you should be under the green. Whatcha go over there?


Just light flurries now.....


----------



## ryde307

Does anyone think we will get much more out of this? Plan was to start at 2am but if we can I would rather get to it earlier.


----------



## Doughboy12

3-1 Detroit.....


----------



## Ranger620

3-1 detroit


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1933667 said:


> Well I hit the couch after fishing, the snow can stop I
> don't plan on getting back up now


my plan after i eat my Chipotle


----------



## Ranger620

ryde307;1933677 said:


> Does anyone think we will get much more out of this? Plan was to start at 2am but if we can I would rather get to it earlier.


Same here. If its just gonna be flurries I'd like to just go get my salting done so I can get to bed yet tonight


----------



## qualitycut

Every thing is black here


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1933682 said:


> 3-1 detroit


Wow..........


----------



## Doughboy12

That's it fellas. As long as Miko is on the top line I am not watching them 

4-1


----------



## Ranger620

4-1 detroit


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;1933692 said:


> That's it fellas. As long as Miko is on the top line I am not watching them
> 
> 4-1


You have to be 30 seconds plus ahead of me lol


----------



## CityGuy

Sounds like this game is done.


----------



## Bill1090

Very very tiny flakes here. Nothing sticking.


----------



## Doughboy12

You can change goalies until the cows come home but until you put a system in place that works consistently in the NHL you will never have success.


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;1933695 said:


> You have to be 30 seconds plus ahead of me lol


Was just about to post that when they scored. Added just as I went to post.
Your's was up when mine posted...lol


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1933697 said:


> Sounds like this game is done.


They are outplaying MOST teams....and still getting beat handily. That means the system isn't working.


----------



## Ranger620

When will they learn dump and chase just doesnt work and not necessary on a pp


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1933721 said:


> When will they learn dump and chase just doesnt work and not necessary on a pp


Thought they were going away from that this year?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

ryde307;1933677 said:


> Does anyone think we will get much more out of this? Plan was to start at 2am but if we can I would rather get to it earlier.


that's a very good question. i'd like to know too


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;1933724 said:


> Thought they were going away from that this year?


Well thats all they do now


----------



## TKLAWN

Ranger620;1933686 said:


> Same here. If its just gonna be flurries I'd like to just go get my salting done so I can get to bed yet tonight


Might as well salt now. Whatever little more we get will melt then any ways.


----------



## Ranger620

TKLAWN;1933736 said:


> Might as well salt now. Whatever little more we get will melt then any ways.


Thats what I was thinking but nws still has another inch on the hourly from 10pm till 4 pm tomorrow with .6 coming from 10 till 6am
Was wondering if anyone thought it would redevelop


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1933738 said:


> Thats what I was thinking but nws still has another inch on the hourly from 10pm till 4 pm tomorrow with .6 coming from 10 till 6am
> Was wondering if anyone thought it would redevelop


I figured it was done when I came home from Hockey. Had about 1/4" on the ice maybe. Now I have giant flakes coming down. It will be a while before it spins out of here I think. Not sure it will add up or hold together for that matter.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1933738 said:


> Thats what I was thinking but nws still has another inch on the hourly from 10pm till 4 pm tomorrow with .6 coming from 10 till 6am
> Was wondering if anyone thought it would redevelop


Most of the future casts last night showed a band developing across the north metro around 10-11 pm.

I'm gonna wait for the late news, then head out with the salter.

Maybe I'll head to Running Aces and play some poker while waiting to see if there is enough snow or not.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1933746 said:


> I figured it was done when I came home from Hockey. Had about 1/4" on the ice maybe. Now I have giant flakes coming down. It will be a while before it spins out of here I think. Not sure it will add up or hold together for that matter.


That's why I'm holding off until later tonight.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Now my street is 3/4 black


----------



## qualitycut

Its spinning back at us now


----------



## NorthernProServ

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1933752 said:


> Now my street is 3/4 black


damn....going backwards!


----------



## SSS Inc.

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1933752 said:


> Now my street is 3/4 black


Did you move?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1933753 said:


> Its spinning back at us now


Exactly. I'll have a 1/2" soon on the untreated surfaces.


----------



## unit28

By the time the wind changes directions 
it'll be after 6am tomorrow 

330 am i plan on driving in on clear roads
Night


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1933752 said:


> Now my street is 3/4 black


Same here..


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1933758 said:


> Exactly. I'll have a 1/2" soon on the untreated surfaces.


Like always, 3 times more than the rest of us.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1933523 said:


> I used to hate that as a kid.....we'd show up for practice and we'd have to shovel the damn rink. We'd all be worn out from shoveling before we even started practice.


I remember those days. Tonight we just had the kids skate the first half and coaches vs. kids the second half with a softball. Couldn't see the pucks.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1933767 said:


> Like always, 3 times more than the rest of us.


Well if you look at the radar I've got a tiny band of green sitting on top of me and the flakes are big. I'm not saying this is going to last just saying I might make a 1/2" here shortly.


----------



## snowman55

Why did I turn on Obama? Raise min wage, free college, free child care.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1933761 said:


> Same here..


Did you move too??


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1933770 said:


> Well if you look at the radar I've got a tiny band of green sitting on top of me and the flakes are big. I'm not saying this is going to last just saying I might make a 1/2" here shortly.


Must be that CES .


----------



## CityGuy

White streets. Very few flakes coming down.


----------



## SSS Inc.

snowman55;1933774 said:


> Why did I turn on Obama? Raise min wage, free college, free child care.


Normally I will always listen to the State of the Union. I can't do it anymore.


----------



## qualitycut

snowman55;1933774 said:


> Why did I turn on Obama? Raise min wage, free college, free child care.


Best part is. Everyone pays for it one way or another anyway but they just dont see it that way.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1933780 said:


> Normally I will always listen to the State of the Union. I can't do it anymore.


This, i cant even listen to him talk


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1933777 said:


> Must be that CES .


It is I believe. The CES tends to be strong over here. I do get some lake effect also, especially coming from the east like it is now.


----------



## snowman55

Ain't no free lunches


----------



## Ranger620

4-2 were coming. NOT


----------



## qualitycut

Goal........


----------



## SSS Inc.

[email protected]!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ranger620

snowman55;1933784 said:


> Ain't no free lunches


For the working guy sure but plenty of free stuff for the lazy :angry:


----------



## snowman55

That ain't a free lunch that's a stolen lunch


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1933780 said:


> Normally I will always listen to the State of the Union. I can't do it anymore.


This..........


----------



## Ranger620

snowman55;1933793 said:


> That ain't a free lunch that's a stolen lunch


I agree with ya there.


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1933755 said:


> Did you move?





SSS Inc.;1933775 said:


> Did you move too??


Off color comments.


----------



## CityGuy

Goallllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Ranger620

4-3 woo hoooo


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 09Daxman

Goooaaaallll!!!!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

NorthernProServ;1933754 said:


> damn....going backwards!


You can count the flakes falling


----------



## qualitycut

Wild 5-4 at the end. Was going to say ot before the 3rd but didnt want to get laughed at


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SSS Inc.;1933755 said:


> Did you move?


Hey now........


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Big sloppy flakes here. I have a full 1/4 inch and rising.
Those are big, wet flakes. Might add up to 1/2 in the next hour or so.
Then recheck and recheck through out the night.


----------



## CityGuy

Goallllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goal!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ranger620

Goallllllllllllllll


----------



## 09Daxman

Holy mother of God GGGOOOOAAALLLL!!!!


----------



## Camden

Holy sh!t this wild game is insane!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bill1090

I'm giving up. The stuff that's falling now would take at LEAST 24 hours to make an inch.


----------



## CityGuy

Tie game.



Unreal.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1933804 said:


> Wild 5-4 at the end. Was going to say ot before the 3rd but didnt want to get laughed at


Well you may just be correct but they will just get our hopes up and loose


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;1933812 said:


> I'm giving up. The stuff that's falling now would take at LEAST 24 hours to make an inch.


Dont give up yet, i am going to call it 1" here and still falling.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO;1933806 said:


> Big sloppy flakes here. I have a full 1/4 inch and rising.
> Those are big, wet flakes. Might add up to 1/2 in the next hour or so.
> Then recheck and recheck through out the night.


Bunch of greens popped back up on the radar for you west / south guys.


----------



## 09Daxman

I'm thinking a win in OT here


----------



## CityGuy

09Daxman;1933819 said:


> I'm thinking a win in OT here


Let's hope so.


----------



## qualitycut

Its starting to move out now.


----------



## Ranger620

Free hockey


----------



## CityGuy

And we're going to ot boys.


----------



## Camden

It was all Redwings at the end. Hopefully MN can get something going again.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Nice rack behind the Redwings bench.


----------



## Doughboy12

Your welcome. 
I buy a plow ... No snow
I give up on the Wild ... Come back to tie. 
Not going to tune in now so you can mark it down now...!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just realized I have a traffic cam at 81st / Hwy 65, corner of one of my properties.

I suppose I could drive down there and wave hi to everyone on the traffic cam.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1933821 said:


> Its starting to move out now.


Slowly, but that's what it looks like to me too.

Look at the top edge by me, all straight SE movement.

Movement back by Alex is towards the cities.

Only the snow over MNPLOWCO is still moving west.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1933833 said:


> Slowly, but that's what it looks like to me too.
> 
> Look at the top edge by me, all straight SE movement.
> 
> Movement back by Alex is towards the cities.
> 
> Only the snow over MNPLOWCO is still moving west.


Still looks to be going west over the whole metro to me.

My VRAC is 1"


----------



## CityGuy

I'm thinking a shootout is going to be a bad idea with the wings.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Shootout!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ranger620

Shoot out. Now who has the better shooters


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

3/16" here, the hood of my truck has nothing because of the block heater.


----------



## CityGuy

And they lose in a shootout.


----------



## Ranger620

He schooled keumper


----------



## SSS Inc.

Good game considering how it started. I'll take it.


----------



## qualitycut

Parise had him dead to rights just a little high


----------



## 09Daxman

Wow that was a sad shoot out.....


----------



## Bill1090

Truck has a nice ice glaze on it. Starting to come down a little better now. Sleet/snow mix.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1933835 said:


> Still looks to be going west over the whole metro to me.
> 
> My VRAC is 1"


I wish... my VRAC is .5"

EDIT: Not a flake more than I had here an hour ago when I got home... Tire tracks are still clean... My .5" might be high...


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1933852 said:


> I wish... my VRAC is .5"


I've technically eclipsed 1/2" if you count my deck and icerink. Snowing like crazy here again.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have not seen a flake all night.

It won't cross into Chisago County. Stops at the border with Washington County.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1933854 said:


> I've technically eclipsed 1/2" if you count my deck and icerink. Snowing like crazy here again.


Looking at traffic cams and the further south has way more snow than up here. Roads look white 62 and 35w north of 394 gets black again


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1933855 said:


> I have not seen a flake all night.
> 
> It won't cross into Chisago County. Stops at the border.


Chisago County must not have paid the snow tax


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1933857 said:


> Looking at traffic cams and the further south has way more snow than up here. Roads look white 62 and 35w north of 394 gets black again


That's what I've been watching.

Roads are white in WBL too.


----------



## cbservicesllc

I think Unit is right about his prediction that his 330 drive into work will be clear...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1933857 said:


> Looking at traffic cams and the further south has way more snow than up here. Roads look white 62 and 35w north of 394 gets black again


62 and 35w is basically my area. I'm just a tiny bit NE from there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1933861 said:


> 62 and 35w is basically my area. I'm just a tiny bit NE from there.


You gonna hit 10,000 tonight???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

RAP dropped a bit, but is extending the snow out further.


----------



## CityGuy

Snowing harder out here again.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1933864 said:


> RAP dropped a bit, but is extending the snow out further.


What did it drop to??


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Buddy said 3/16-1/4" in whitebear


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1933867 said:


> Buddy said 3/16-1/4" in whitebear


I could see that. Decent traffic cam @ 61/County Road C.


----------



## Bill1090

I"ll probably hit the 2" mark now. Went out to put the plow on and the brakes on the truck are cafed up.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1933863 said:


> You gonna hit 10,000 tonight???


That depends on if I kick it into Rapid posting like when we overtook the Canucks.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Snowing harder now..............This might require a vrac adjustment.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1933870 said:


> That depends on if I kick it into Rapid posting like when we overtook the Canucks.


Might as well save it for the Sunday night snow. That one will be more of a talker anyways.


----------



## SSS Inc.

bill1090;1933869 said:


> i"ll probably hit the 2" mark now. Went out to put the plow on and the brakes on the truck are cafed up.


noooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The northern edge is starting to get pushed down.


----------



## Bill1090

Looks like a dusting so far on I-90.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1933872 said:


> Might as well save it for the Sunday night snow. That one will be more of a talker anyways.


True. For me and you 20 some posts take just a few minutes. It may happen naturally tonight.


----------



## SSS Inc.

New short term forecast........


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;1933869 said:


> I"ll probably hit the 2" mark now. Went out to put the plow on and the brakes on the truck are cafed up.


As in hung up? or?


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1933876 said:


> True. For me and you 20 some posts take just a few minutes. It may happen naturally tonight.


Ill give you two my login stuff you guys can help me catch up:laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1933861 said:


> 62 and 35w is basically my area. I'm just a tiny bit NE from there.


Diamond Lake?


----------



## Bill1090

Oreos is going to have red velvet flavor for V-day.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1933880 said:


> Ill give you two my login stuff you guys can help me catch up:laughing:


Its not a race. Although Doughboy thinks it is.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snow continues across the twin city metro area...expect a total of
one to two inches by the time it ends early wednesday morning. the
snow is part of a wide area of steady light snow or flurries with
multiple bands of moderate snow falling across the south half of
minnesota and parts of western wisconsin.

look for a trace up to an additional half inch accumulation...as
the snow continues to fall across southern minnesota through the
evening hours.

most of the snow will fall to the south of i-94 from alexandria to
st cloud...the twin cities and eau claire wicsonsin between now
and midnight.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1933874 said:


> The northern edge is starting to get pushed down.


Seeing that as well... I may need a VRAC adjustment as well... downward...


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;1933879 said:


> As in hung up? or?


Goes to the floor on the first pump, pump it again and the pedal gets hard again. Doesn't look like a blown line though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1933884 said:


> Snow continues across the twin city metro area...expect a total of
> one to two inches by the time it ends early wednesday morning. the
> snow is part of a wide area of steady light snow or flurries with
> multiple bands of moderate snow falling across the south half of
> minnesota and parts of western wisconsin.
> 
> look for a trace up to an additional half inch accumulation...as
> the snow continues to fall across southern minnesota through the
> evening hours.
> 
> most of the snow will fall to the south of i-94 from alexandria to
> st cloud...the twin cities and eau claire wicsonsin between now
> and midnight.


So, they are saying expect an additional trace to 1/2" between now and midnight.

My hourly has .1" from now until 6 am, then .3" from 6 am to noon.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I have just a dusting. Really nothing coming down now. Set the alarm for 2 and see either nothing or 2" I guess


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1933883 said:


> Its not a race. Although Doughboy thinks it is.


Hey now... I learned it from watching you dad.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1933884 said:


> Snow continues across the twin city metro area...expect a total of
> one to two inches by the time it ends early wednesday morning. the
> snow is part of a wide area of steady light snow or flurries with
> multiple bands of moderate snow falling across the south half of
> minnesota and parts of western wisconsin.
> 
> look for a trace up to an additional half inch accumulation...as
> the snow continues to fall across southern minnesota through the
> evening hours.
> 
> most of the snow will fall to the south of i-94 from alexandria to
> st cloud...the twin cities and eau claire wicsonsin between now
> and midnight.


Is there another contradiction to the contradiction?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm trying to decide if I wanna play PS4 and wait this thing out at home?? Or go play poker and have the $1.99 breakfast at midnight??


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;1933887 said:


> Goes to the floor on the first pump, pump it again and the pedal gets hard again. Doesn't look like a blown line though.


Loose reservoir cover?


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;1933887 said:


> Goes to the floor on the first pump, pump it again and the pedal gets hard again. Doesn't look like a blown line though.


Possible fix.

Check lid is on and secured and tank has fluid. Sounds like it may be sucking air.

Best I can do to help.


----------



## TKLAWN

Two Russian babes grunting on ESPN.Thumbs Up


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1933892 said:


> I'm trying to decide if I wanna play PS4 and wait this thing out at home?? Or go play poker and have the $1.99 breakfast at midnight??


Poker. Maybe you'll win enough to retire?


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1933892 said:


> I'm trying to decide if I wanna play PS4 and wait this thing out at home?? Or go play poker and have the $1.99 breakfast at midnight??


If I were closer I would go have breakfast with ya.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This thing has pushed south of Chisago County. 1/2 of my stuff won't even see a flake tonight.


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;1933893 said:


> Loose reservoir cover?





CityGuy;1933894 said:


> Possible fix.
> 
> Check lid is on and secured and tank has fluid. Sounds like it may be sucking air.
> 
> Best I can do to help.


Kind of my thought. I'll go out in a bit and see what I can find.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1933896 said:


> Poker. Maybe you'll win enough to retire?


I don't play that high of stakes. I'll play 3/6 kill if they have it, or else regular 3/6.

Don't care for 2/100 spread, I don't have the patience. Jump in too often with marginal hands trying to catch a card.

I'm a donkey, but I know it.

It's 50/50 luck anyways. Sometimes.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Ranger620;1933897 said:


> If I were closer I would go have breakfast with ya.


Breakfast sounds awesome right now!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1933890 said:


> Hey now... I learned it from watching you dad.


You've learned well. Relevant, thought provoking posts. Everytime....All the time. Spread the comments evenly between jokes, off topic, hockey, weather, beer, lunch possibilities, the occasional frozen pizza conversation, and yoga pants and nobody will get irritated with your volume of posts.

Keep up the good work.Thumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like 9 is the only one showing news now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm itching to go play cards, just don't wanna get dressed. Plus I have to put the spreader on...... hmmmmmm.......


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1933898 said:


> This thing has pushed south of Chisago County. 1/2 of my stuff won't even see a flake tonight.


Not if you don't leave the house.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1933898 said:


> This thing has pushed south of Chisago County. 1/2 of my stuff won't even see a flake tonight.


Luuuucky!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looking at the traffic cams, sure looks like the snow is melting from the bottom up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1933908 said:


> Not if you don't leave the house.


Wow............


----------



## CityGuy

I know where that is. Not far from our shop.

Flipping sick *******.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Okay, that's it. I'm hooking up the spreader. Gonna make a beeline for Spring Lake Park, my furthest south and west account. Watch for me on the traffic cam here...... http://www.dot.state.mn.us/tmc/trafficinfo/cameras_map.html I'll post when I'm gonna go through the intersection. 

3rd dot above the 694 symbol in the north / middle part of the map. Hwy 65 / 81st Ave NE.

I have a McDonald's just to the left of that camera on that exact corner. Bit before 11 I'll go through.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1933914 said:


> Okay, that's it. I'm hooking up the spreader. Gonna make a beeline for Spring Lake Park, my furthest south and west account. Watch for me on the traffic cam here...... http://www.dot.state.mn.us/tmc/trafficinfo/cameras_map.html I'll post when I'm gonna go through the intersection.
> 
> 3rd dot above the 694 symbol in the north / middle part of the map. Hwy 65 / 81st Ave NE.
> 
> I have a McDonald's just to the left of that camera on that exact corner. Bit before 11 I'll go through.


Do doughnuts in front of the camera for a min of 3 minutes


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1933912 said:


> I know where that is. Not far from our shop.
> 
> Flipping sick *******.


Huh.......?


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger

What do you have out that way for snow?


----------



## Ranger620

I just had one of my guys drive thru a parking lot in **** rapids (foley and hwy 10). Treated lot 90% black. Got another guy headed to plymouth (494 and rockford) I'll know whats there in a few minutes


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1933916 said:


> Do doughnuts in front of the camera for a min of 3 minutes


Gonna be hard enough to take 10 seconds to go through the intersection so I can get on camera.


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;1933918 said:


> Ranger
> 
> What do you have out that way for snow?


I have 1/4" without measuring


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1933917 said:


> Huh.......?


The story of the guy who took his dead 90 year old mom to the bank in a wheel chair and took money from her account.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The itch for cards is too good.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1933907 said:


> I'm itching to go play cards, just don't wanna get dressed. Plus I have to put the spreader on...... hmmmmmm.......


Hey, its got wheels.....don't whine!


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1933921 said:


> I have 1/4" without measuring


Ok so likely a salt run for us the way it looks now.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;1933887 said:


> Goes to the floor on the first pump, pump it again and the pedal gets hard again. Doesn't look like a blown line though.


When your just sitting there? If so that will happen. Try it driving around a little


----------



## NorthernProServ

ranger620;1933919 said:


> i just had one of my guys drive thru a parking lot in **** rapids (foley and hwy 10). Treated lot 90% black. Got another guy headed to plymouth (494 and rockford) i'll know whats there in a few minutes


10-4........


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1933917 said:


> Huh.......?


I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;1933922 said:


> The story of the guy who took his dead 90 year old mom to the bank in a wheel chair and took money from her account.


If the investigation turns out that she was dead when he took her to the bank that guy needs to get the chair. That's discusting.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1933922 said:


> The story of the guy who took his dead 90 year old mom to the bank in a wheel chair and took money from her account.


Hmm... that's kinda weird... and gross... and wrong...


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1933914 said:


> Okay, that's it. I'm hooking up the spreader. Gonna make a beeline for Spring Lake Park, my furthest south and west account. Watch for me on the traffic cam here...... http://www.dot.state.mn.us/tmc/trafficinfo/cameras_map.html I'll post when I'm gonna go through the intersection.
> 
> 3rd dot above the 694 symbol in the north / middle part of the map. Hwy 65 / 81st Ave NE.
> 
> I have a McDonald's just to the left of that camera on that exact corner. Bit before 11 I'll go through.


You need a hobby


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1933933 said:


> You need a hobby


Maybe his hobby is to try and get people to look for him on traffic cameras:laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

Snow slowed down.
Strong 1/4 in the driveway.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1933914 said:


> Okay, that's it. I'm hooking up the spreader. Gonna make a beeline for Spring Lake Park, my furthest south and west account. Watch for me on the traffic cam here...... http://www.dot.state.mn.us/tmc/trafficinfo/cameras_map.html I'll post when I'm gonna go through the intersection.
> 
> 3rd dot above the 694 symbol in the north / middle part of the map. Hwy 65 / 81st Ave NE.
> 
> I have a McDonald's just to the left of that camera on that exact corner. Bit before 11 I'll go through.


Well sit there with your blinky light on so we know it's you.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1933935 said:


> Maybe his hobby is to try and get people to look for him on traffic cameras:laughing:


I'm watching and waiting.


----------



## PremierL&L

Got right at an inch at home here might be plowing one whole account by the time this is done


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1933931 said:


> If the investigation turns out that she was dead when he took her to the bank that guy needs to get the chair. That's discusting.


I agree.
But they are not looking at it as a homicde.


----------



## Bill1090

Upon further inspection, the brakes are squawking like moisture got in there. It was a touch low on fluid. Plan right now is if I need it, I'll just let er buck and see what happens.


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;1933941 said:


> I agree.
> But they are not looking at it as a homicde.


Ya that's what they said, looking like elderly abuse.


----------



## Bill1090

Looking at the cams, I-90 has a good coating on it now.


----------



## Ranger620

Bill1090;1933942 said:


> Upon further inspection, the brakes are squawking like moisture got in there. It was a touch low on fluid. Plan right now is if I need it, I'll just let er buck and see what happens.


What kind of truck? Any pulsing in the pedal?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Almost 7/8" here.


----------



## CityGuy

Ian still says near an inch for the greater metro.

Not sure if I believe it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1933946 said:


> Almost 7/8" here.


No cafe huh? I can still see my tire tracks from 2 hours ago...


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1933943 said:


> Ya that's what they said, looking like elderly abuse.


That guy needs a mental institution.

Sicko.


----------



## andy34

Measured 5/8" in white bear lake.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1933946 said:


> Almost 7/8" here.


On plow able surface or ice rink?


----------



## SSS Inc.

andy34;1933952 said:


> Measured 5/8" in white bear lake.


Andy, where have you been for the last 10 years!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Where's OC&D? What's down there?


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;1933945 said:


> What kind of truck? Any pulsing in the pedal?


Just an old 98 Chevy 1/2 ton.

It's pulsing a lot, and has been for a little while. I have new pads, rotors, and shoes for it. I just haven't put them on yet. Probably will tomorrow.


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1933956 said:


> Where's OC&D? What's down there?


At 830 there was nothing. Not sure now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1933954 said:


> Andy, where have you been for the last 10 years!


I probably jumped on him years ago and he's been jaded ever since.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1933904 said:


> You've learned well. Relevant, thought provoking posts. Everytime....All the time. Spread the comments evenly between jokes, off topic, hockey, weather, beer, lunch possibilities, the occasional frozen pizza conversation, and yoga pants and nobody will get irritated with your volume of posts.
> 
> Keep up the good work.Thumbs Up


 Gee thanks. I think I pissed lawnmwrman at one point but I think we got past it....I hope.


----------



## CityGuy

Dahl says up to an inch in some locations.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1933953 said:


> On plow able surface or ice rink?


Everything. My street doesn't get salted and has very little traffic. I'm sure the main streets are beat down. Any lots in my immediate area should be pushing an inch if they aren't salted regularly and low traffic.

Its been a pretty steady snow since I got home at 8.


----------



## qualitycut

38 friday. Ch 4 saying possible 2-4 on sunday


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

andy34;1933952 said:


> Measured 5/8" in white bear lake.


Huh? Where'd you measure that?


----------



## Drakeslayer




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

No blinky light in this truck. White Dodge with Boss tailgate spreader whe. I get there.


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;1933963 said:


> Dahl says up to an inch in some locations.


He also talked of a system to watch for sunday and monday.

I will get right on that DD.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1933961 said:


> I probably jumped on him years ago and he's been jaded ever since.


Hahaha. ...


----------



## Bill1090

Drakeslayer;1933967 said:


>


Well that's a cute ruler.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1933971 said:


> He also talked of a system to watch for sunday and monday.
> 
> I will get right on that DD.


Models have been showing that for 3 days now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1933967 said:


>


You have about what I do. Good, that will get Quality off my case. Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1933963 said:


> Dahl says up to an inch in some locations.


Total or additional?


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1933975 said:


> You have about what I do. Good, that will get Quality off my case. Thumbs Up


And I am a little NW of him. It's coming!


----------



## Greenery

I'm at about 3/4" in the street in Rockford. Light snow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;1933967 said:


>


Where's that?


----------



## PremierL&L

Did anyone get a Plymouth report?


----------



## Ranger620

Bill1090;1933957 said:


> Just an old 98 Chevy 1/2 ton.
> 
> It's pulsing a lot, and has been for a little while. I have new pads, rotors, and shoes for it. I just haven't put them on yet. Probably will tomorrow.


Warped rotor will cause pulsing and the petal to go to the floor from time to time. Run it and fix brakes tomorrowThumbs Up. Snow bank will stop you


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;1933942 said:


> Upon further inspection, the brakes are squawking like moisture got in there. It was a touch low on fluid. Plan right now is if I need it, I'll just let er buck and see what happens.


Good for stacking...lol


----------



## OC&D

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1933956 said:


> Where's OC&D? What's down there?


I had to skip out until I finished the game since all of you spoil it for me.

I've got 1/4" at most here in the Midway.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Forest Lake.....


----------



## Ranger620

PremierL&L;1933981 said:


> Did anyone get a Plymouth report?


Just got my report. I cant post picks from my phone. 494 and rockford. Treated parking lot is white but when you drive thru tire tracks are black. Solid dusting


----------



## qualitycut

Maybe a 1/4 here.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1933983 said:


> Warped rotor will cause pulsing and the petal to go to the floor from time to time. Run it and fix brakes tomorrowThumbs Up. Snow bank will stop you


Bano must have bad breaks then


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1933986 said:


> Forest Lake.....


Wow, you sir are do a nice job plowing. Not a flake left in sight. :salute:


----------



## Greenery

So when I'm this snow supposed to be wrapped up by?


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1933986 said:


> Forest Lake.....


That looks good, maybe you should pre-plow!


----------



## Ranger620

Snowing here again


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1933991 said:


> Wow, you sir are do a nice job plowing. Not a flake left in sight. :salute:


The guy is extremely thorough.........

when he can keep all four tires on the ground!


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;1933983 said:


> Warped rotor will cause pulsing and the petal to go to the floor from time to time. Run it and fix brakes tomorrowThumbs Up. Snow bank will stop you


Thumbs Up Yup. The big red thing out front doubles as an emergency brake.


----------



## qualitycut

Must be heaviest along and west of cedar ave


----------



## qualitycut

Fun fact of the day. Every 2 pounds shaved off a plane saves around 80000 in fuel a year.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Lino Lakes. 23/35W. Partially treated lot (parking area not drive thru at a bank).


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OC&D;1933995 said:


> The guy is extremely thorough.........
> 
> when he can keep all four tires on the ground!


In my truck....no worries tonight!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1934002 said:


> Lino Lakes. 23/35W. Partially treated lot (parking area not drive thru at a bank).


Wells?
........


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

OC&D;1933985 said:


> I had to skip out until I finished the game since all of you spoil it for me.
> 
> I've got 1/4" at most here in the Midway.


Thanks for the update


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1934005 said:


> Wells?
> ........


Diagonal.... F&M.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

About 8 minutes for the camera appearance.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I'm thinking my VRAC of 1" will be spot on for the airport.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1934008 said:


> Diagonal.... F&M.


Funny story, the guy that does wells is named Jeremy


----------



## qualitycut

Stuff to the east is falling apart. I dont see much more for me.


----------



## Bill1090

Looks like it has melted on the interstate.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1934010 said:


> I'm thinking my VRAC of 1" will be spot on for the airport.


Yup, and all my customers will wonder where i am because the official measurement said 1 inch.


----------



## Bill1090

And it looks like I am at around 1/4" here at home.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1934014 said:


> Looks like it has melted on the interstate.


Freeways all clear up here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Coming up to the intersection..... Gonna hang in the left turn lane heading south.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1934015 said:


> Yup, and all my customers will wonder where i am because the official measurement said 1 inch.


Yeah... I was pissed when Bel said they had a fluffy inch in Golden Valley in the backyard...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1934020 said:


> Coming up to the intersection..... Gonna hang in the left turn lane heading south.


I see you....


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;1934022 said:


> I see you....


I couldn't get the cameras to come up on the phone.


----------



## qualitycut

Still at 1/4 or less here. Still see my shoe prints from 8pm


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1934020 said:


> Coming up to the intersection..... Gonna hang in the left turn lane heading south.


I missed it!


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone have totals in eagen or rosemount?

Doughboy, what you have?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hwy 65 and COUNTY road 10, not HIGHWAY 10.... (although little difference)


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1934015 said:


> Yup, and all my customers will wonder where i am because the official measurement said 1 inch.


I'm sure they will. Stuff is still moving west. I better set the alarm for 2 just in case it doesn't leave.................


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1934028 said:


> Hwy 65 and COUNTY road 10, not HIGHWAY 10.... (although little difference)


Go back I got it to work...lol


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1934027 said:


> Anyone have totals in eagen or rosemount?
> 
> Doughboy, what you have?


Lemee go check...brb.

1/2" on the driveway. Deck had that when I got home...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1934031 said:


> Go back I got it to work...lol


Still sitting in the parking lot sending texts... Ready dough??? Gonna go back through, just for you, cause I'm a people pleaser....


----------



## Green Grass

Cb what do you have?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1934028 said:


> Hwy 65 and COUNTY road 10, not HIGHWAY 10.... (although little difference)


I've had plenty of guys take the wrong one in the summer.


----------



## cbservicesllc

cbservicesllc;1934022 said:


> I see you....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Headed to the light....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

K look!!!!!


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1934034 said:


> Still sitting in the parking lot sending texts... Ready dough??? Gonna go back through, just for you, cause I'm a people pleaser....


Ha I think I saw you.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Headed to St. Anthony / Roseville, will get a measurement there.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1934035 said:


> Cb what do you have?


I'll run out and check


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1934042 said:


> I'll run out and check


Your neighbors request that you put clothes on first


----------



## SSS Inc.

This is him I bet.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1934034 said:


> Still sitting in the parking lot sending texts... Ready dough??? Gonna go back through, just for you, cause I'm a people pleaser....


If you were sitting in the lot on camera I saw you...


----------



## SSS Inc.

CB, I think we caught him coming and going.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1934044 said:


> This is him I bet.


True that.....!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1934044 said:


> This is him I bet.


That was me the second time.


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1934021 said:


> Yeah... I was pissed when Bel said they had a fluffy inch in Golden Valley in the backyard...


Ahh...what the F.


----------



## Green Grass

NorthernProServ;1934050 said:


> Ahh...what the F.


I am sure on the grass


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Fridley has less snow than Spring Lake Park and Spring Lake Park didn't have much to begin with.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Green Grass;1934051 said:


> I am sure on the grass


Hope so......


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1934035 said:


> Cb what do you have?


Saying I have a 1/4" might be pushing it...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Barely snowing in Columbia Heights.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1934050 said:


> Ahh...what the F.


I will melt by friday


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1934055 said:


> Saying I have a 1/4" might be pushing it...


That settles it I am going to bed and not setting an alarm


----------



## CityGuy

And there wass the first accident call.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1934043 said:


> Your neighbors request that you put clothes on first


Hmmm... explains the screams...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1934055 said:


> Saying I have a 1/4" might be pushing it...


Same here. Sss with the highest totals again


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1934059 said:


> And there wass the first accident call.


I heard that


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1934044 said:


> This is him I bet.


Sure looks like it


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1934046 said:


> CB, I think we caught him coming and going.


Nice teamwork!


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1934061 said:


> Same here. Sss with the highest totals again


Drake and his fancy ruler had almost an inch


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1934055 said:


> Saying I have a 1/4" might be pushing it...


That's pushing it for me


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1934063 said:


> Sure looks like it


:laughing: don't be jeal


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1934050 said:


> Ahh...what the F.


I know, right?


----------



## Doughboy12

I'm out......


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1934067 said:


> :laughing: don't be jeal


That you put more miles on checking a couple lots then most do plowing a full route?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone need a site checked between County D/35W and Little Canada?


----------



## Ranger620

Watching tonight show with jimmy falon. Boy he plays a lot of drinking games


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1934065 said:


> Drake and his fancy ruler had almost an inch


Thanks for pointing that out. If Quality would just watch the dang radar he could understand why I have more.


----------



## Doughboy12

Wait....CityGuy needs 4 more. Gonna hang in there for a bit yet....!


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1934076 said:


> Thanks for pointing that out. If Quality would just watch the dang radar he could understand why I have more.


It's the creek effect!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1934071 said:


> That you put more miles on checking a couple lots then most do plowing a full route?


I didn't see you turning down chdcks last winter when I had too much work. Gotta snag it when you can.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1934058 said:


> That settles it I am going to bed and not setting an alarm


Yep... That Northern edge keeps getting squished South... almost at the County line now... May total a 1/2" from this round...


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1934076 said:


> Thanks for pointing that out. If Quality would just watch the dang radar he could understand why I have more.


Lol i know. Just giving you crap. Your always in that little pocket for some reason.


----------



## Green Grass

Doughboy12;1934077 said:


> Wait....CityGuy needs 4 more. Gonna hang in there for a bit yet....!


He went back to bed I bet


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

1/4" here. My street is only 1/4 black now. Headed to go salt any street with more than 5 cars per hr is black


----------



## Doughboy12

Green Grass;1934083 said:


> He went back to bed I bet


He posted the accident call just moments ago.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1934065 said:


> Drake and his fancy ruler had almost an inch


Who do you think he got that ruler from? Sss!!!!


----------



## Green Grass

Doughboy12;1934085 said:


> He posted the accident call just moments ago.


Yeah they are clear of the accident the call was before 11.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Essentially where Apache Plaza used to be in St. Anthony.


----------



## Bill1090

So playing around with the MN cams. it looks like wherever Hwy 55 & Arrowhead Drive are is getting decent snow.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1934087 said:


> Who do you think he got that ruler from? Sss!!!!


Are you saying they wear down from over use?


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;1934090 said:


> So playing around with the MN cams. it looks like wherever Hwy 55 & Arrowhead Drive are is getting decent snow.


Sense your by a computer could you check something around 35e and 77


----------



## Doughboy12

Green Grass;1934088 said:


> Yeah they are clear of the accident the call was before 11.


Well I guess road temps in the am it is then...lol


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1934092 said:


> Sense your by a computer could you check something around 35e and 77


Lawnmwr will drive by for you.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1934087 said:


> Who do you think he got that ruler from? Sss!!!!


Hockey pucks don't lie! I suppose somebody could accuse me of forcing my little kids to practice so much the hockey pucks are really thin from wear but I don't think so.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1934092 said:


> Sense your by a computer could you check something around 35e and 77


I told you a half inch.....

5 miles south of that.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1934091 said:


> Are you saying they wear down from over use?


No he has his own custom rulers that he takes some off the bottom or they are rwlly half inch increments, haven't got my hands on one yet.


----------



## Ranger620

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1934084 said:


> 1/4" here. My street is only 1/4 black now. Headed to go salt any street with more than 5 cars per hr is black


Waiting another half hour. Then gonna do the same


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;1934092 said:


> Sense your by a computer could you check something around 35e and 77


It's a little hard to see, but it just looks wet.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1934095 said:


> Hockey pucks don't lie! I suppose somebody could accuse me of forcing my little kids to practice so much the hockey pucks are really thin from wear but I don't think so.


If your rink is proper the pucks should not wear down.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1934096 said:


> I told you a half inch.....
> 
> 5 miles south of that.


Shoot i forgot.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Headed to WBL.....


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1934102 said:


> Headed to WBL.....


Thanks...... well im going to bed then.


----------



## andersman02

qualitycut;1934092 said:


> Sense your by a computer could you check something around 35e and 77


My house is right by cliff/ 77, got 3/8".

.5 in east bloomington


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

wtf mn dot running with blades down on 10/96


----------



## Ranger620

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1934105 said:


> wtf mn dot running with blades down on 10/96


Helps create heat so they dont use as much salt. :laughing:


----------



## Polarismalibu

I knew I should have just gone up north. Stayed home for nothing


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1934100 said:


> If your rink is proper the pucks should not wear down.


I've got the best ice in town. Its not like I have anything else to do. The 2 year old and I had two skating sessions today. Right now I'm thinking he's ready for Mites when he turns three. Might have to order gear from Canada.


----------



## Bill1090

Man I need to move to your guys neck of the woods. There are cams everywhere.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Might have to bust out the heavy equipment, 7/16" in Arden hills


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;1934109 said:


> Man I need to move to your guys neck of the woods. There are cams everywhere.


And that is a good thing???


----------



## Greenery

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1934105 said:


> wtf mn dot running with blades down on 10/96


They had them down out here on Hwy 55 also.


----------



## BossPlow614

I've been doing some research on the CDL requirements, I think this was discussed here once but probably 1000 pages back.

My 6.7 F350 is licensed to 12,000 GVWR, (behind the driver's door I believe it's 11,200 or 11,400), if I were to put a dump trailer behind it with a GVWR of 14,000, does that put me in the category of requiring a CDL? 

Also, I took a look at a buddy's dump trailer the other day, it has 2 7,000 lb axles (as most do) but is licensed to 15,000 lbs. He has the same truck (6.7 F350) which is probably registered at the 12,000 GVWR as well, putting him at 27,000 lbs, CDL range. Is it possible to register the trailer at 14,000? Searched around a bit online but didn't find what I was looking for.

The reason I ask for allowing trailer weights to be registered at certain weight ratings is because when I registered my enclosed trailer last year they gave me 2 options of what GVWR I want to register it at (its GVWR is 7,000 lbs - 2 3500 lb axles), either 6,000 lbs or 10,000 lbs. I registered it at 10,000 lbs because fully loaded it probably weighs right around 6,500 & if I got stopped by DOT, it'd then be overloaded according to what it would have been registered at.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1934114 said:


> I've been doing some research on the CDL requirements, I think this was discussed here once but probably 1000 pages back.
> 
> My 6.7 F350 is licensed to 12,000 GVWR, (behind the driver's door I believe it's 11,200 or 11,400), if I were to put a dump trailer behind it with a GVWR of 14,000, does that put me in the category of requiring a CDL?
> 
> Also, I took a look at a buddy's dump trailer the other day, it has 2 7,000 lb axles (as most do) but is licensed to 15,000 lbs. He has the same truck (6.7 F350) which is probably registered at the 12,000 GVWR as well, putting him at 27,000 lbs, CDL range. Is it possible to register the trailer at 14,000? Searched around a bit online but didn't find what I was looking for.
> 
> The reason I ask for allowing trailer weights to be registered at certain weight ratings is because when I registered my enclosed trailer last year they gave me 2 options of what GVWR I want to register it at (its GVWR is 7,000 lbs - 2 3500 lb axles), either 6,000 lbs or 10,000 lbs. I registered it at 10,000 lbs because fully loaded it probably weighs right around 6,500 & if I got stopped by DOT, it'd then be overloaded according to what it would have been registered at.


SSS?????


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;1934112 said:


> And that is a good thing???


Yes. I wouldn't have to leave home to know what it's doing out. Between the cams, everyone else posting totals, and Lwnmwr making his rounds, it would cut back on the stress level.


----------



## hansenslawncare

1/2 inch in Woodbury.


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1934114 said:


> I've been doing some research on the CDL requirements, I think this was discussed here once but probably 1000 pages back.
> 
> My 6.7 F350 is licensed to 12,000 GVWR, (behind the driver's door I believe it's 11,200 or 11,400), if I were to put a dump trailer behind it with a GVWR of 14,000, does that put me in the category of requiring a CDL?
> 
> Also, I took a look at a buddy's dump trailer the other day, it has 2 7,000 lb axles (as most do) but is licensed to 15,000 lbs. He has the same truck (6.7 F350) which is probably registered at the 12,000 GVWR as well, putting him at 27,000 lbs, CDL range. Is it possible to register the trailer at 14,000? Searched around a bit online but didn't find what I was looking for.
> 
> The reason I ask for allowing trailer weights to be registered at certain weight ratings is because when I registered my enclosed trailer last year they gave me 2 options of what GVWR I want to register it at (its GVWR is 7,000 lbs - 2 3500 lb axles), either 6,000 lbs or 10,000 lbs. I registered it at 10,000 lbs because fully loaded it probably weighs right around 6,500 & if I got stopped by DOT, it'd then be overloaded according to what it would have been registered at.


Doesn't matter what the plates say... GVWR on Manufacturer tags is king... I talked to the DOT guys at the Expo... Most 350's say 11,300 on the door tag...

Edit: Plates you can register at 6000, 10000, 12000, 15000, then it goes from there...

Also its the manufacturer tags OR actual weight, whatever is greater...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1934116 said:


> Yes. I wouldn't have to leave home to know what it's doing out. Between the cams, everyone else posting totals, and Lwnmwr making his rounds, it would cut back on the stress level.


That's why I make my rounds.... Turn on the tunes (or Al Malmberg) and just go for a drive. Take out the stress.


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1934114 said:


> I've been doing some research on the CDL requirements, I think this was discussed here once but probably 1000 pages back.
> 
> My 6.7 F350 is licensed to 12,000 GVWR, (behind the driver's door I believe it's 11,200 or 11,400), if I were to put a dump trailer behind it with a GVWR of 14,000, does that put me in the category of requiring a CDL?
> 
> Also, I took a look at a buddy's dump trailer the other day, it has 2 7,000 lb axles (as most do) but is licensed to 15,000 lbs. He has the same truck (6.7 F350) which is probably registered at the 12,000 GVWR as well, putting him at 27,000 lbs, CDL range. Is it possible to register the trailer at 14,000? Searched around a bit online but didn't find what I was looking for.
> 
> The reason I ask for allowing trailer weights to be registered at certain weight ratings is because when I registered my enclosed trailer last year they gave me 2 options of what GVWR I want to register it at (its GVWR is 7,000 lbs - 2 3500 lb axles), either 6,000 lbs or 10,000 lbs. I registered it at 10,000 lbs because fully loaded it probably weighs right around 6,500 & if I got stopped by DOT, it'd then be overloaded according to what it would have been registered at.


They go off the tag on the door and tag on trailer. The plates are higher because they only go in certain increments


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1934118 said:


> Doesn't matter what the plates say... GVWR on Manufacturer tags is king... I talked to the DOT guys at the Expo... Most 350's say 11,300 on the door tag


11,400... I missed the dot thing there


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1934118 said:


> Doesn't matter what the plates say... GVWR on Manufacturer tags is king... I talked to the DOT guys at the Expo... Most 350's say 11,300 on the door tag


I'm sure mine does also, I'll find out in about a half hour when I head out to go salt sidewalks. That's what I was thinking but you'd think to make things easier they'd just register what the trailers are rated for based on their axle ratings!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Easily the most snow I've seen all night. Vadnais Heights.

In the shade, untreated part of a drive thru against the curb, on the drifting side of the building........









1/2".


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1934121 said:


> 11,400... I missed the dot thing there


Really? I could swear mine is 11,300... I'm too lazy to get out of bed and look...


----------



## CityGuy

Made it home. Had to wash the fire truck.


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1934122 said:


> I'm sure mine does also, I'll find out in about a half hour when I head out to go salt sidewalks. That's what I was thinking but you'd think to make things easier they'd just register what the trailers are rated for based on their axle ratings!


They would have to have a government system that makes sense...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1934123 said:


> Easily the most snow I've seen all night. Vadnais Heights.
> 
> In the shade, untreated part of a drive thru against the curb, on the drifting side of the building........
> 
> 1/2".


Whoa watch out!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1934122 said:


> I'm sure mine does also, I'll find out in about a half hour when I head out to go salt sidewalks. That's what I was thinking but you'd think to make things easier they'd just register what the trailers are rated for based on their axle ratings!


My (2) 7,000 lb Felling is rated for 16,000.

My truck is rated at 10,800, but my axles are rated at 5500 and 7000, so which number do I go with.

It doesn't matter with the dump, I'm over with bothsets of numbers. But I have a flatbed that's rated at 14k, so I need to be careful who I send out with that one.


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1934118 said:


> Doesn't matter what the plates say... GVWR on Manufacturer tags is king... I talked to the DOT guys at the Expo... Most 350's say 11,300 on the door tag...
> 
> Edit: Plates you can register at 6000, 10000, 12000, 15000, then it goes from there...
> 
> Also its the manufacturer tags OR actual weight, whatever is greater...


So in order to keep it under CDL territory, I'd have to register the dump trailer at 12,000? And that's the most it could weigh at any given time even though the axles can handle 14k?


----------



## CityGuy

Still snowing small flakes.

Steady small flakes.


----------



## CityGuy

Still a 1/4 in the drive.

It's a little slippery on snow covered roads.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Man, leather is cold when you leave the door open to take measurements and you didn't realize the seat heater turned off.


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1934129 said:


> So in order to keep it under CDL territory, I'd have to register the dump trailer at 12,000? And that's the most it could weigh at any given time even though the axles can handle 14k?


No they will go off the 14k tag on the trailer.

I don't think you can license it lower than the tags anymore


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1934129 said:


> So in order to keep it under CDL territory, I'd have to register the dump trailer at 12,000? And that's the most it could weigh at any given time even though the axles can handle 14k?


Doesn't matter what you put the license plates at. If the VIN tag says 14k, it's 14k, unless they weigh you and you're at 17,643, then they are going to total it out at 17,643.


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1934114 said:


> I've been doing some research on the CDL requirements, I think this was discussed here once but probably 1000 pages back.
> 
> My 6.7 F350 is licensed to 12,000 GVWR, (behind the driver's door I believe it's 11,200 or 11,400), if I were to put a dump trailer behind it with a GVWR of 14,000, does that put me in the category of requiring a CDL?
> 
> Also, I took a look at a buddy's dump trailer the other day, it has 2 7,000 lb axles (as most do) but is licensed to 15,000 lbs. He has the same truck (6.7 F350) which is probably registered at the 12,000 GVWR as well, putting him at 27,000 lbs, CDL range. Is it possible to register the trailer at 14,000? Searched around a bit online but didn't find what I was looking for.
> 
> The reason I ask for allowing trailer weights to be registered at certain weight ratings is because when I registered my enclosed trailer last year they gave me 2 options of what GVWR I want to register it at (its GVWR is 7,000 lbs - 2 3500 lb axles), either 6,000 lbs or 10,000 lbs. I registered it at 10,000 lbs because fully loaded it probably weighs right around 6,500 & if I got stopped by DOT, it'd then be overloaded according to what it would have been registered at.


OK. Just picked up another new trailer today and had this discussion again with my dad. Here is what we have come up with. For me, who has all drivers at a class A level we don't care what the GVW is, we register based on axle weight. For you guys without class A's you are screwed if the combination is OVER 26,000. Even if you license a trailer based on axle wight the CVI's can refer to the GVW's if they are higher when looking for what license is required. This is stupid since we can haul the same amount as you when we license based on axle weights vs. the gvw of the trailer.

For you on your enclosed trailer you did the right thing. If you were to be pulled over, what you licensed the unit for doesn't matter as long as its more than your loaded weight + its more or equal to the capacity of the unit. You can't be cited for over licensing as long as you aren't exceeding the axle capacity of both the towing unit and trailer. In most cases guys waste money over licensing thinking they can haul more. So in your case........you have licensed the trailer for more than you can legally haul, you will not be exceeding your axle wights when loaded, and the combined GVW of both units keeps you at or under 26,000. You should be good to go.


----------



## BossPlow614

Polarismalibu;1934133 said:


> No they will go off the 14k tag on the trailer


So they go off the trailer tags & then the trucks GVWR not what it is registered for?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Think I'm gonna go play cards for a bit and see what this snow does.

1/2" doesn't put me too far from the 1" stuff if this keeps hanging on or gets a little surge.


Snowing more here than it has all night anywhere else.


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1934129 said:


> So in order to keep it under CDL territory, I'd have to register the dump trailer at 12,000? And that's the most it could weigh at any given time even though the axles can handle 14k?


No... you can register your trailer at 100,000 if you want and pay a bunch of extra money... They will look at the manufacturer tag... If your truck is tagged GVWR 11,300 and the trailer is tagged GVWR 14,700 you're fine... As long as they don't pull out the scales and figure out you're ACTUALLY over 26K...


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1934136 said:


> So they go off the trailer tags & then the trucks GVWR not what it is registered for?


Correct.....


----------



## CityGuy

4 AM start.

May as well pull the all nighter now.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1934124 said:


> Really? I could swear mine is 11,300... I'm too lazy to get out of bed and look...


I was just outside mine says 11,500


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1934140 said:


> 4 AM start.
> 
> May as well pull the all nighter now.


Just salt I take it?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sure looks like whoever is getting snow right now is going to be getting snow for a while.


----------



## Bill1090

Nap time! Then when I wake up I will see a whopping 1/2".

VRAC: 0.5"


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1934142 said:


> Just salt I take it?


That would be my guess.

Probably run underbodys and wings on the mains.


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1934136 said:


> So they go off the trailer tags & then the trucks GVWR not what it is registered for?


Like others have said.......yes.

For example.. I can legally license a Tandem dump at say 24,000#'s and be totally legal. I can't haul anything but I can drive it down the road. But just because its licensed for that it would still require a CDL to drive because its GVW is 51,000.

Whatever your truck is deduct that from 26,000 and go trailer shopping for something that has a gvw less than that number.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1934143 said:


> Sure looks like whoever is getting snow right now is going to be getting snow for a while.


Still snowing here. Think I better go to bed.


----------



## Bill1090

Bill1090;1934144 said:


> Nap time! Then when I wake up I will see a whopping 1/2".
> 
> VRAC: 0.5"


And FWIW I just looked outside. Looks to be at about 1/2" already.


----------



## NorthernProServ

****.....3/4" here and snowing the best it has all night.....measured in road.


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1934147 said:


> Like others have said.......yes.
> 
> For example.. I can legally license a Tandem dump at say 24,000#'s and be totally legal. I can't haul anything but I can drive it down the road. But just because its licensed for that it would still require a CDL to drive because its GVW is 51,000.
> 
> Whatever your truck is deduct that from 26,000 and go trailer shopping for something that has a gvw less than that number.


Thanks for all the help! And everyone else. :waving: 
This was on my mind for a good portion of the day.

Edit:
Still snowing & just under an inch in multiple spots between driveway & street where no vehicle has been since it started snowing.


----------



## NorthernProServ

BossPlow614;1934151 said:


> Thanks for all the help! And everyone else. :waving:
> This was on my mind for a good portion of the day.
> 
> Here's my truck's sticker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> Still snowing & just under an inch in multiple spots between driveway & street where no vehicle has been since it started snowing.


10k.......


----------



## NorthernProServ

Hooking up, at 7/8" in some spots....


----------



## Greenery

BossPlow614;1934136 said:


> So they go off the trailer tags & then the trucks GVWR not what it is registered for?


Correct, the sticker in the door and the manufacturer sticker for the trailer.


----------



## BossPlow614

Greenery;1934155 said:


> Correct, the sticker in the door and the manufacturer sticker for the trailer.


Perfect. No issues with buying a 14k dump trailer and having to deal with getting a CDL.


----------



## Greenery

1" here....


----------



## cbservicesllc

Yeah pretty sure we'll be plowing all 1 inch stuff


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Buddy just called 1/4" in Hugo 7 miles away in white bear 1.25"


----------



## BossPlow614

How is the CR area looking Lmn? Or did you head to the casino?


----------



## NorthernProServ

1"~1 1/8" here


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1934158 said:


> Yeah pretty sure we'll be plowing all 1 inch stuff


 Just went through my Rogers parking lot. One quarter of an inch


----------



## MNPLOWCO

1.0" to 1.1" Minnetonka 101 and 7 area.

Looks like commercials and city walks only for me.

Still snowing lightly for what looks like another hour. I will probably
total out at 1.1" to 1.2'

Back to bed until 3 am.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Where the cafe did that come from?!? Glad I didn't go to sleep


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

BossPlow614;1934161 said:


> How is the CR area looking Lmn? Or did you head to the casino?


Cr was less than 3/8" on untreated 1/4" to black on treated


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Both my lots in St. Paul were half black


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Vandalia/uni someone is pushing it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1934161 said:


> How is the CR area looking Lmn? Or did you head to the casino?


Just left Aces. Sounds like I better do some checking.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looking at the traffic cam I was on earlier, looks the same there.

Gotta go home and get a shovel, then will check stuff out. Forest Lake is bone dry.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like you MG/Rogers guys had a burst of green over you for the last hour.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1934173 said:


> Looks like you MG/Rogers guys had a burst of green over you for the last hour.


Sure did, and another burst now


----------



## NorthernProServ

Wasn't really planing on this....not often does one say this but I wish I was LwnMwrMan right now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Forest Lake is still bone dry.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Now I gotta find a White Castle.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

35e/lil canada rd 1/2"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Lino Lakes has a coating. A thin white coating.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

White Castle in Blaine, just north of Hwy 10, heavy coating, not 1/4".

Drive thru lane is black.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Wb ave/36 1/2"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1934181 said:


> Wb ave/36 1/2"


Where did your buddy get the 1.25"??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

3211 Northdale Blvd, **** Rapids..... 1/2".


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

61/694 5/8-11/16"


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1934182 said:


> Where did your buddy get the 1.25"??


No idea I think his tape is broken. I just left 61/694 and it was only 5/8-11/16"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1934184 said:


> 61/694 5/8-11/16"


Why are you checking my side of town and I'm checking your side...... We need to get together here.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1934185 said:


> No idea I think his tape is broken. I just left 61/694 and it was only 5/8-11/16"


7 miles south of Hugo would put him right where you are.

I left Vadnais not too long before you posted that and only had 1/2".


----------



## justinsp

Exactly 2 inches northeast Plymouth off Schmidt lake road.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1934186 said:


> Why are you checking my side of town and I'm checking your side...... We need to get together here.....


I don't do anything by my house


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Some of you guys are experiencing what I did all last year.


----------



## BossPlow614

Unreal. Barely a coating in Ramsey yet 1" 6-7 mi south in Champlin. I guess I better go check Maple Grove also.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

61/96 is an honest inch. Good thing I don't have anything here just salted a different buddies lot that they plowed


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Not even 1/2" at Hanson/10.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1934192 said:


> 61/96 is an honest inch. Good thing I don't have anything here just salted a different buddies lot that they plowed


My big townhome is right there. You wanna take care of my walks?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1934194 said:


> My big townhome is right there. You wanna take care of my walks?


How much walk? 612-810-eight three seven zero


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1934191 said:


> Unreal. Barely a coating in Ramsey yet 1" 6-7 mi south in Champlin. I guess I better go check Maple Grove also.


There's 1" by the hospital and down by cub in grove


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1934195 said:


> How much walk? 612-810-eight three seven zero


I'm just messin with ya. Gonna make my way over there. I need the exercise, if you know what I'm saying.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Heavy coating at Fridley Sam's Club.


----------



## NorthernProServ

1.25" on The nose 610/zane


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1934198 said:


> Heavy coating at Fridley Sam's Club.


 Trying to catch you. In Anoka now then going to Fridley


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1934200 said:


> Trying to catch you. In Anoka now then going to Fridley


Gonna haveta hurry. I'm in Arden Hills trying to catch Nichols on the east side.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Blaine White Castle not as good as Forest Lake White Castle BTW.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1934201 said:


> Gonna haveta hurry. I'm in Arden Hills trying to catch Nichols on the east side.


 not going to make it. I have to go back to **** Rapids load salt then back to Anoka then to fridley


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1934202 said:


> Blaine White Castle not as good as Forest Lake White Castle BTW.


 Great now I want White Castle I'm hungry


----------



## BossPlow614

1.25" in southern Maple Grove. 

I hope Sunday's event pans out!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Saturday/Sunday snow will go SW like today's snow.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

1.5 inches Minnetonka. Maybe a full pull. Darn I'm late.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

the only 1 inch on the roads about a quarter mile from base. Interesting there's a lot of melt over here.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1934201 said:


> Gonna haveta hurry. I'm in Arden Hills trying to catch Nichols on the east side.


What are you doing in MY neighborhood? I grew up in Arden Hills. Not going to catch me. I'm home on the couch


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Eden Prairie at 212 and Prairie Center Drive 0.5 inches


----------



## skorum03

A light dusting was all we saw tonight on this side of the river. Can still blacktop


----------



## MNPLOWCO

weird, most of Minnetonka is at 1 inch but for some reason around my base in just a block or two is a little Hamlet of 1. 25 and where I measured was 1.5 but it looks like it was just about only on my street. Freaky. So I'd say one inch in Minnetonka, 0.5 in Eden Prairie and I'll be heading to Hopkins shortly


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1934204 said:


> Great now I want White Castle I'm hungry


Right by the Maplegrove one too. It really sounds good now


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1934209 said:


> Saturday/Sunday snow will go SW like today's snow.


Darn it


----------



## djagusch

Anybody in the 61 and 94 area with a measurement.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

1 inch in Hopkins


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1934223 said:


> Anybody in the 61 and 94 area with a measurement.


No, no one.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Not to many plowing that usually get done....that I see anyways.


Have seen about 4~6 lots just doubling up the salt to burn it off.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1934209 said:


> Saturday/Sunday snow will go SW like today's snow.


Winter is over. Maybe a few more events like this one next month and a few salt events in March, then a sh!tty, cold, & rainy April.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1934173 said:


> Looks like you MG/Rogers guys had a burst of green over you for the last hour.


Not even Rogers... not even all of MG... From where I've driven so far... Looks like a very narrow band... Champlin, Eastern MG/Western BP, down to NorthPro


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1934228 said:


> Not to many plowing that usually get done....that I see anyways.
> 
> Have seen about 4~6 lots just doubling up the salt to burn it off.


Have the opposite here in WBL. Just west of Nichols' 1" measurement, I have a hard time finding more than 1/2, still haven't found 1" on this townhome.

Yet just about every lot here is plowed.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1934229 said:


> Winter is over. Maybe a few more events like this one next month and a few salt events in March, then a sh!tty, cold, & rainy April.


Funny, I was just looking at the extended for AccuWeather and all of Feb is in the teens for highs.

J/K.......

However, 8" snowstorm on Feb 9/10!!!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

justinsp;1934188 said:


> Exactly 2 inches northeast Plymouth off Schmidt lake road.


What???????


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1934219 said:


> Right by the Maplegrove one too. It really sounds good now


Ya now im in plymouth. Waiting for the lot to get scraped another 20 min. Then heading home up 116. Stopping at mcds for breakfast


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got this townhome 1/2 shoveled, gonna take a nap.


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1934230 said:


> Not even Rogers... not even all of MG... From where I've driven so far... Looks like a very narrow band... Champlin, Eastern MG/Western BP, down to NorthPro


i just salted my lot in rogers maybe 3/8" with some wet spots


----------



## Greenery

cbservicesllc;1934233 said:


> What???????


I found 1 inch on a treated lot at rockford to and 169.


----------



## andersman02

Heads up, bloomington has a about 1" on the dot


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1934232 said:


> Funny, I was just looking at the extended for AccuWeather and all of Feb is in the teens for highs.
> 
> J/K.......
> 
> However, 8" snowstorm on Feb 9/10!!!!!!


You should screenshot that to see if we actually get that snow.


----------



## Ranger620

Greenery;1934237 said:


> I found 1 inch on a treated lot at rockford to and 169.


I do not have a tape with me but rockford and 494 1.5 to 2"


----------



## Ranger620

So who wants to take bets. I left my young dog (8 months) out of her kennel to have the run of the livingroom with some of the big dogs. What are the odds i come home to something chewed up?? Shes been good latley spends all day out only overnight in her kennel. Hmmm


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1934244 said:


> So who wants to take bets. I left my young dog (8 months) out of her kennel to have the run of the livingroom with some of the big dogs. What are the odds i come home to something chewed up?? Shes been good latley spends all day out only overnight in her kennel. Hmmm


Your screwed!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Someone's in trouble

http://www.kare11.com/story/sports/...nflated-balls-afc-championship-game/22087953/


----------



## SnowGuy73

27° breezy fog.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well, suppose I'd better get back to shoveling......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Guessing about 1.25" here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Holy CRAP that wind has gotten cold!!!


----------



## NorthernProServ

I have a feeling there are going to be a lot of phone calls in general from this event. Why did you plow.......why didn't you plow.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1934249 said:


> Your screwed!!


Still sleeping on the couch same spot when I leftThumbs Up


----------



## Bill1090

When is this crap supposed to stop?


----------



## Ranger620

Bill1090;1934272 said:


> When is this crap supposed to stop?


Looking at radar I'd say you have another couple of hours left.The back edge is between winona and red wing. How are the breaks holding up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1934272 said:


> When is this crap supposed to stop?


What are you talking bout? It's been done for 4-5 hours.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1934275 said:


> What are you talking bout? It's been done for 4-5 hours.


The wrap around is taking forever.


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;1934273 said:


> Looking at radar I'd say you have another couple of hours left.The back edge is between winona and red wing. How are the breaks holding up


Who knows..... I haven't left the house yet.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1934277 said:


> The wrap around is taking forever.


I hate those nights.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1934242 said:


> I do not have a tape with me but rockford and 494 1.5 to 2"


Oh dear... I better check some resi's...


----------



## Bill1090

1 1/16" here at home.


----------



## djagusch

Polarismalibu;1934250 said:


> Someone's in trouble
> 
> http://www.kare11.com/story/sports/...nflated-balls-afc-championship-game/22087953/


Drop temps 30 degrees on a football and I bet it will be close to what they found for psi.


----------



## qualitycut

My service area mainly under 3/8


----------



## Bill1090

Some 2" reports just NE of Lse. I'm headed down in 5. By the time I get there hopefully it should be done.


----------



## qualitycut

Sss has been busted. Courtesy of dough


----------



## qualitycut

Nws has Fri through Tuesday at or above freezing


----------



## qualitycut

City just plowed the the street thats 90% black. ( not protesters)


----------



## CityGuy

Took a little snooze on the couch last night. Now were pounding the salt to the roads. An inch to 2 on e/ne end of town I guess.


----------



## CityGuy

Average road temp 19.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1934307 said:


> Sss has been busted. Courtesy of dough


Guilty!! Give him the chair!

In the corner for time out.


----------



## Bill1090

Moderate snow now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm done, headed home to a sick kid. At least the wife is off work today.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1934333 said:


> I'm done, headed home to a sick kid. At least the wife is off work today.


See sss was right about one thing. You will be plowing something today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1934335 said:


> See sss was right about one thing. You will be plowing something today.


Yep, scraped a 1/2 a bank parking lot before I salted. That and shoveled about 3 miles of sidewalk.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1934337 said:


> Yep, scraped a 1/2 a bank parking lot before I salted. That and shoveled about 3 miles of sidewalk.


That sounds like the worst plowing experience ever. Glad thats not how my first time went down.


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;1934116 said:


> Yes. I wouldn't have to leave home to know what it's doing out. Between the cams, everyone else posting totals, and Lwnmwr making his rounds, it would cut back on the stress level.


I would think that there are MANY more things up here that cause WAY more stress than that does... Careful what you wish for. Thumbs Up


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1933990 said:


> Bano must have bad breaks then


Why me?.....


----------



## Doughboy12

Speaking of getting the chair...THIS


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1934300 said:


> Drop temps 30 degrees on a football and I bet it will be close to what they found for psi.


But it would be for all of the footballs, not just some if it was the temp alone.


----------



## banonea

Well, with the exception of a flat tire on my truck and having to rewire the plow plug on the 454 that was working not 2 hours before, everything worked great with no breakdowns for the first storm all season:yow!:
we ran all but a handful of accounts, ended up with between 1" to 1.5" here.

on a good news/ bad news front, My younger brother that plows for me became a grandfather for the first time tonight. bad part is she was born a month early, and momma had allot of bleeding with the C-section . 
I am happy to report that all are doing much better than at midnight. My mother is watching out up above, thank the lord 

Time for a nap


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1934373 said:


> But it would be for all of the footballs, not just some if it was the temp alone.


Well they are not saying they tested the Colts balls or kick off balls. Most likely the Colts balls got sent home with them so no way to make sure there.

Don't forget everytime a needle is put in one they lose some air.

My guess will be balls will be tested randomly at halftime and end of the game.


----------



## CityGuy

Time for brunch.
What to have with so many choices.


----------



## CityGuy

Salt seems to be doing it's job. At least traffic is letting up finally.


----------



## skorum03

djagusch;1934395 said:


> Well they are not saying they tested the Colts balls or kick off balls. Most likely the Colts balls got sent home with them so no way to make sure there.
> 
> Don't forget everytime a needle is put in one they lose some air.
> 
> My guess will be balls will be tested randomly at halftime and end of the game.


For some reason I thought that the home team was to supply 36 balls for the game, and that every nfl team uses the same ball?

10 of 12 balls used in the game tested low on air according to Fox News this morning. What I don't get is that why did it take a colts linebacker noticing an under inflated ball and not a ref, when the refs touch the ball on literally every play


----------



## CityGuy

Anything new on the Saturday, Sunday or was it Sunday, Monday storm?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1934322 said:


> Guilty!! Give him the chair!
> 
> In the corner for time out.


I was thinking chair to lean on while skating.


----------



## CityGuy

26 and cloudy 
Feels like 15.


----------



## skorum03

skorum03;1934405 said:


> For some reason I thought that the home team was to supply 36 balls for the game, and that every nfl team uses the same ball?
> 
> 10 of 12 balls used in the game tested low on air according to Fox News this morning. What I don't get is that why did it take a colts linebacker noticing an under inflated ball and not a ref, when the refs touch the ball on literally every play


Never mind just saw a different news story stating that they do Infact use different balls.


----------



## skorum03

skorum03;1934422 said:


> Never mind just saw a different news story stating that they do Infact use different balls.


And also the kickers use they're own set of balls too


----------



## Doughboy12

skorum03;1934423 said:


> And also the kickers use they're own set of balls too


HI-Ooh....:laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

Anybody have a trick to keep your feet from sweating? 
Tried the sprays and powders.
Tried cotton socks.

I seem to go through 5-6 pairs of socks a day during the winter. No problems during the summer.


----------



## Bill1090

Ummm it's snowing harder now than it did all night.


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;1934427 said:


> Anybody have a trick to keep your feet from sweating?
> Tried the sprays and powders.
> Tried cotton socks.
> 
> I seem to go through 5-6 pairs of socks a day during the winter. No problems during the summer.


I have that same problem. So far no solutions.


----------



## skorum03

Doughboy12;1934426 said:


> HI-Ooh....:laughing:


Figured someone would notice that


----------



## CityGuy

New Dee up


----------



## Bill1090

I bet we've gotten another 1/2" since 8am..


----------



## mnlefty

CityGuy;1934427 said:


> Anybody have a trick to keep your feet from sweating?
> Tried the sprays and powders.
> Tried cotton socks.
> 
> I seem to go through 5-6 pairs of socks a day during the winter. No problems during the summer.





Bill1090;1934430 said:


> I have that same problem. So far no solutions.


What type of sprays?powders? Saw a thing on NFL Network pregame where Warren Sapp was talking about spraying regular anti-perspirant on his feet before cold weather games... kept his feet from sweating and therefore warmer in cold weather?


----------



## CityGuy

mnlefty;1934445 said:


> What type of sprays?powders? Saw a thing on NFL Network pregame where Warren Sapp was talking about spraying regular anti-perspirant on his feet before cold weather games... kept his feet from sweating and therefore warmer in cold weather?


Dr Sholes type products.

Usual stuff from target


----------



## CityGuy

mnlefty;1934445 said:


> What type of sprays?powders? Saw a thing on NFL Network pregame where Warren Sapp was talking about spraying regular anti-perspirant on his feet before cold weather games... kept his feet from sweating and therefore warmer in cold weather?


Might have to try the anti-persperant and see what that does.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1934449 said:


> Might have to try the anti-persperant and see what that does.


I've done this hunting... it works. Or try sandals so they can breath...no sweating going on in those...:laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1934458 said:


> I've done this hunting... it works. Or try sandals so they can breath...no sweating going on in those...:laughing:


I wish I could do that at work but 300+ degree aspault might burn a little.
Plus I have to have Leather foot wear at work.


----------



## CityGuy

Does anybody know if I need to contact my insurance agent about the kid coming?


----------



## SSS Inc.

1" on the nuts here. A little less on the street. 



Quality/Doughboy, And which one of those hockey pucks is regulation?? Left side? I guess I've been busted.


----------



## starspangled6.0

Weather discussion has me for 2-4" on Saturday night


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1934460 said:


> I wish I could do that at work but 300+ degree aspault might burn a little.
> Plus I have to have Leather foot wear at work.


I know... but Keen does make a nice closed toe leather sandal...


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1934463 said:


> 1" on the nuts here. A little less on the street.
> 
> Quality/Doughboy, And which one of those hockey pucks is regulation?? Left side? I guess I've been busted.


The one on the left is an actual NHL practice puck...the one on the right I took from your rink on a recon mission... :laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1934307 said:


> Sss has been busted. Courtesy of dough


Left courtesy of the MN Wild
Right is from a Recon mission to SSS's rink.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Kinda hope SSS invited you over at one point. I've been known to do some strange stuff, but never hunt someone out and take their property.....


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1934477 said:


> Kinda hope SSS invited you over at one point. I've been known to do some strange stuff, but never hunt someone out and take their property.....


Nope...all black ops. Like a ninja.

Or just some stuff I had in the basement...you decide. Thanks for the buzz kill...


----------



## OC&D

1/4" at best is all we got around here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone use a walk behind broom for walks? Do they gum up in wetter snow?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1934463 said:


> 1" on the nuts here. A little less on the street.
> 
> Quality/Doughboy, And which one of those hockey pucks is regulation?? Left side? I guess I've been busted.


Im headed that way now to do some shoveling.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1934491 said:


> Im headed that way now to do some shoveling.


Bring your ruler! Like I said there is less in the street and some sidewalks.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1934496 said:


> Bring your ruler! Like I said there is less in the street and some sidewalks.


It was strange how much variation there was even within a mile from one spot to the next in areas.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1934501 said:


> It was strange how much variation there was even within a mile from one spot to the next in areas.


I think a lot of that was because of the way the radar looked last night. Little dots of green and little dots of nothing all interlaced. I wish there were more totals on NWS' site.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1934496 said:


> Bring your ruler! Like I said there is less in the street and some sidewalks.


I always believe ya, just lik3 to give you crap. Now i know why the airport always seems high. They must measure at your place


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1934505 said:


> I always believe ya, just lik3 to give you crap. Now i know why the airport always seems high. They must measure at your place


This year they definitely seem high. In the past I would swear they were always an inch or more lower that what I had on a nearby job. Almost like they would measure on the Tarmac or something.


----------



## OC&D

It's snowing here.


----------



## qualitycut

This is how much snow we had, the salt from driving home last night ran off the truck and melted it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Never fails. I can go a week without a phone call. Spend the night running around working / screwing off, everyone and their brother calls / emails the next day, phone rings off the hook while I'm trying to sleep.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1934512 said:


> This is how much snow we had, the salt from driving home last night ran off the truck and melted it.


So THAT'S what a nondented bumper looks like??


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1934490 said:


> Anyone use a walk behind broom for walks? Do they gum up in wetter snow?


Parks uses them on some trails and outdoor rinks. Seem to work good.
Wet heavy snow slows them down.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I guess NWS does have a totals map but its just on Facebook????? .9" at the airport. That seems about right for around here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;1934515 said:


> Parks uses them on some trails and outdoor rinks. Seem to work good.
> Wet heavy snow slows them down.


I've got a townhome I THINK it would work at, just don't wanna go spend $2500-$4,000 on something that might not work.

I see there are a couple on CL for $850, but the wheels look like they'd be a PITA to move around.

I've got a blower to use on the property for heavier wetter snows, looking more for stuff like last night.

Biggest issue, it's literally almost 3 miles with a 36" pusher of walks, and about every 3rd slab on average is sticking up 1/4".


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1934490 said:


> Anyone use a walk behind broom for walks? Do they gum up in wetter snow?


If you get one spend the money on a good one. Simplicity makes a decent one for like 2000. Make sure it pivots some are straight only and there junk. Had one that was straight paid 800 for it worst investment ever. Went to the pivoting style and much better. They work ok in wet snow as long as its not deep. I dont have one anymore as dont have much for walks. Also not good if walks are paths where you get banks on both sides


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1934490 said:


> Anyone use a walk behind broom for walks? Do they gum up in wetter snow?


I don't use a walk behind broom yet but I really want one. I use brooms on my JD tractors and they work incredibly well.

The only downside I can see is that on a windy day the operator will likely get covered with snow dust. That wouldn't be enjoyable.


----------



## qualitycut

Only a coating on mendota bridge by airport


----------



## qualitycut

Sss must be getting ready for the mom poker night. Bed full of boxed wine


----------



## djagusch

CityGuy;1934461 said:


> Does anybody know if I need to contact my insurance agent about the kid coming?


My wife handles that stuff but I know she did. There are forms and such to add the kid on around the time they are born.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1934537 said:


> Sss must be getting ready for the mom poker night. Bed full of boxed wine


Looks like someone is trying to work around a liquor purchase ban from not paying their liquor taxes.

Had a local guy that owned two liquor stores here. Didn't pay the liquor taxes for one store, so he would drive product over from the other store. Never figured that out, as you would have to pay the tax to get the product into the first store.

Needless to say he's out of the liquor store business.


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;1934541 said:


> My wife handles that stuff but I know she did. There are forms and such to add the kid on around the time they are born.


Yea you would think its like getting a new car.


----------



## CityGuy

djagusch;1934541 said:


> My wife handles that stuff but I know she did. There are forms and such to add the kid on around the time they are born.


Ok I will give him a call this afternoon so they can send stuff out if they need too.
Thanks.


----------



## qualitycut

Thinking fire house subs for lunch


----------



## qualitycut

Chance of snow sunday no percentage though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I suppose I should go to the bank and see why my debit card doesn't work.

I finally have a cushion in the account, now the card doesn't work.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Had a 1" trigger account call and complain I plowed the 1.25" of snow.

It's a fricken monthly account too!


----------



## CityGuy

Anyone looking for an old Hennepin County truck?

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/cto/4853762203.html


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1934576 said:


> I suppose I should go to the bank and see why my debit card doesn't work.
> 
> I finally have a cushion in the account, now the card doesn't work.


Mine got shut off three times last year. They watch them so close now one weird charge and there shut off


----------



## CityGuy

Anyone ever use or seen one of those snow-way blades with down pressure?
Curious if it works or not.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1934582 said:


> Anyone ever use or seen one of those snow-way blades with down pressure?
> Curious if it works or not.


I'm going to go with not

There built like a toy it seems


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1934576 said:


> I suppose I should go to the bank and see why my debit card doesn't work.
> 
> I finally have a cushion in the account, now the card doesn't work.


Happened to me the other day. Some fraud thing


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1934578 said:


> Had a 1" trigger account call and complain I plowed the 1.25" of snow.
> 
> It's a fricken monthly account too!


Wait, what?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;1934582 said:


> Anyone ever use or seen one of those snow-way blades with down pressure?
> Curious if it works or not.


Talk to djagusch about it. He LOVED his. He now has all Boss.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1934524 said:


> I've got a townhome I THINK it would work at, just don't wanna go spend $2500-$4,000 on something that might not work.
> 
> I see there are a couple on CL for $850, but the wheels look like they'd be a PITA to move around.
> 
> I've got a blower to use on the property for heavier wetter snows, looking more for stuff like last night.
> 
> Biggest issue, it's literally almost 3 miles with a 36" pusher of walks, and about every 3rd slab on average is sticking up 1/4".


Ziegler rents them out, monthly or seasonal. Descent option for that amount of walks. Toro I believe.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1934588 said:


> Wait, what?


No joke!!!


----------



## TKLAWN

Polarismalibu;1934578 said:


> Had a 1" trigger account call and complain I plowed the 1.25" of snow.
> 
> It's a fricken monthly account too!


How do you even call and complain.

What we're they upset about?


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1934595 said:


> How do you even call and complain.
> 
> What we're they upset about?


Probably really complained about doing a cafe job


----------



## Polarismalibu

TKLAWN;1934595 said:


> How do you even call and complain.
> 
> What we're they upset about?


I was on the other line so it went to voicemail.

But her message wanted to know why we serviced there property with such little amount of snow accumulation. She had a nice pissy tone in her voice too

Wonder if she forgot there monthly or what


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1934597 said:


> Probably really complained about doing a cafe job


You must get that a lot  I bet people don't like you sitting in there driveway for hours while the salt runs off to clear there driveway


----------



## qualitycut

Just heard on the radio Facebook is going to start deleting fake news stories from peoples news feed. For what reason i wonder.


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1934580 said:


> Anyone looking for an old Hennepin County truck?
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/cto/4853762203.html


You can get old Hennepin Cty trucks all day long for under 20k at auctions. That guy is always trying to get rid of 2 or 3 tandems every winter. I'm sure he buys them at auction, uses them for a while then dumps them.


----------



## OC&D

Polarismalibu;1934578 said:


> Had a 1" trigger account call and complain I plowed the 1.25" of snow.
> 
> It's a fricken monthly account too!


I'd say that you've got to be kidding, but I know you're not. WTF is wrong with people? Are they so unhappy with their crappy lives they just sit around and think about people they can b|†ch at? People suck.


----------



## OC&D

CityGuy;1934582 said:


> Anyone ever use or seen one of those snow-way blades with down pressure?
> Curious if it works or not.


Nope. There is a reason that Truck Utilities _used to_ sell them.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1934581 said:


> Mine got shut off three times last year. They watch them so close now one weird charge and there shut off


Happens to me every year now that I dont have gas cards. I found out if you actually go in to the station and use your card it wont get shut off. Only gets shut off when I pay at the pump so many times in a 24 hr period.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1934576 said:


> I suppose I should go to the bank and see why my debit card doesn't work.
> 
> I finally have a cushion in the account, now the card doesn't work.


That is how you got the cushion! Can't spend it when the bank won't let you.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1934614 said:


> Happens to me every year now that I dont have gas cards. I found out if you actually go in to the station and use your card it wont get shut off. Only gets shut off when I pay at the pump so many times in a 24 hr period.


That's probably what it was. Filled all the trucks up at the pump earlier that day, then last night went to top mine off and the card wouldn't work at the pump. My miles card will shut down after 3 fill ups at the pump in 24 hours.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1934622 said:


> That is how you got the cushion! Can't spend it when the bank won't let you.


Correct!! Headed out now to go door knocking on a $2,000 plowing invoice.


----------



## qualitycut

Umm.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1934626 said:


> Umm.....


Hydraulics are broke. Limping it back to the shop.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1934626 said:


> Umm.....


Looks like Richfield


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1934625 said:


> Correct!! Headed out now to go door knocking on a $2,000 plowing invoice.


Good luck!


----------



## Bill1090

Front brakes are done. I'll do the back tomorrow.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1934629 said:


> Hydraulics are broke. Limping it back to the shop.


no that was his second pass


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1934631 said:


> Looks like Richfield


Correct. ....


----------



## Bill1090

On a side note, I thought I'd be nice today at one of my accounts and take the garbage can back to the house for them. I met the truck on the way up thinking they had already collected. Get back home and I get an email thanking me for the gesture, but the truck I saw was only for the recycling. The regular truck hadn't come yet. 


Moral of the story: No more nice gestures from me! ussmileyflag


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;1934644 said:


> On a side note, I thought I'd be nice today at one of my accounts and take the garbage can back to the house for them. I met the truck on the way up thinking they had already collected. Get back home and I get an email thanking me for the gesture, but the truck I saw was only for the recycling. The regular truck hadn't come yet.
> 
> Moral of the story: No more nice gestures from me! ussmileyflag


Must not have had much trash in it.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;1934645 said:


> Must not have had much trash in it.


Apparently just one small bag.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Collections not going well. Walked into the office about 20 minutes ago. Have talked to two people why I'm here.

They both said "Oh." and walked away. Might be here until they lock the doors. For the day or for good.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1934657 said:


> Collections not going well. Walked into the office about 20 minutes ago. Have talked to two people why I'm here.
> 
> They both said "Oh." and walked away. Might be here until they lock the doors. For the day or for good.


Lame... That sucks...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Still waiting......... No one has come back out of an office.

My contact might be getting a text here in a bit...good luck with this weekends snow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1934676 said:


> Still waiting......... No one has come back out of an office.
> 
> My contact might be getting a text here in a bit...good luck with this weekends snow.


Sweet retribution...


----------



## Ranger620

Ok you chevy guys. I'm not a fan own a few not trying to turn it into a ford, chevy, dodge pissing match. Looking at another chevy and I no little about them as I am mainly a ford guy.
I got offered a 2007 chev 2500hd lt reg cab. Loaded for the most part I'm sure its missing some of the stuff but power lock, windows ect. 52,000 miles clean no dents I've just seen pics so far. Has boss mount and wiring no plow no controler. 
I can pick it up for 16,000-16,500 good deal? Fair price? Or dont bother??


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1934676 said:


> Still waiting......... No one has come back out of an office.
> 
> My contact might be getting a text here in a bit...good luck with this weekends snow.


Pull your truck up to the front door and block the door with plow and write pay me on the plow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Finally talked to someone. My check will be ready in an hour, they are running payroll / invoices right now for Friday.

I said I would stop back tomorrow at 10 am. Got things to do this afternoon.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1934684 said:


> Finally talked to someone. My check will be ready in an hour, they are running payroll / invoices right now for Friday.
> 
> I said I would stop back tomorrow at 10 am. Got things to do this afternoon.


I would come back in a couple hours.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1934683 said:


> Pull your truck up to the front door and block the door with plow and write pay me on the plow.


Tomorrow that's what will happen if I don't get a check.

I'll have to bring my guys in though, as there are 6 entrances to the property, I don't even know how many doors there's to the building.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1934626 said:


> Umm.....


City guy hard at it!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1934685 said:


> I would come back in a couple hours.


Running to the plow shop to get some parts, run some other errands, won't get back before office closes. It's in Wyoming, 3 miles from my house.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ranger620;1934682 said:


> Ok you chevy guys. I'm not a fan own a few not trying to turn it into a ford, chevy, dodge pissing match. Looking at another chevy and I no little about them as I am mainly a ford guy.
> I got offered a 2007 chev 2500hd lt reg cab. Loaded for the most part I'm sure its missing some of the stuff but power lock, windows ect. 52,000 miles clean no dents I've just seen pics so far. Has boss mount and wiring no plow no controler.
> I can pick it up for 16,000-16,500 good deal? Fair price? Or dont bother??


Good price, sold mine in August for a few thousand more with a Blizzard blade.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1934626 said:


> Umm.....


That there is a waste unless he lost hydros on the wing.


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;1934682 said:


> Ok you chevy guys. I'm not a fan own a few not trying to turn it into a ford, chevy, dodge pissing match. Looking at another chevy and I no little about them as I am mainly a ford guy.
> I got offered a 2007 chev 2500hd lt reg cab. Loaded for the most part I'm sure its missing some of the stuff but power lock, windows ect. 52,000 miles clean no dents I've just seen pics so far. Has boss mount and wiring no plow no controler.
> I can pick it up for 16,000-16,500 good deal? Fair price? Or dont bother??


 I think it's a good price. Down here I've been looking a little. a local place has 2004 GMC gas for $15,500 for comparison.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1934682 said:


> Ok you chevy guys. I'm not a fan own a few not trying to turn it into a ford, chevy, dodge pissing match. Looking at another chevy and I no little about them as I am mainly a ford guy.
> I got offered a 2007 chev 2500hd lt reg cab. Loaded for the most part I'm sure its missing some of the stuff but power lock, windows ect. 52,000 miles clean no dents I've just seen pics so far. Has boss mount and wiring no plow no controler.
> I can pick it up for 16,000-16,500 good deal? Fair price? Or dont bother??


My 08 crew 2500 with 50,000 still bb at 30,000 paid 37 for it in late 08. LT, so no nav or leather.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1934700 said:


> That there is a waste unless he lost hydros on the wing.


Front blade was down to and he was making passes


----------



## Bill1090

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/wxstory.php?site=arx


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;1934716 said:


> Front blade was down to and he was making passes


Pre plowing for this weekends storm.....


----------



## Bill1090

How does one post a picture from the computer??


Edit: Figured it out.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1934716 said:


> Front blade was down to and he was making passes


Depending on set up it may have to be down if wing hydros are not operating. If it was not it can/will twist front wing pin and slide. 
Without seeing the passenger side of the machine it is hard to tell what set up they have.


----------



## Bill1090

..........


----------



## Ranger620

Bill1090;1934729 said:


> How does one post a picture from the computer??


Guess you figured it out


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;1934729 said:


> How does one post a picture from the computer??


Bottom of screen. 
GoAdvanced 
Additional options
Manage attachments.
OPens new screen, select photo, then upload, then close screen. 
then submit reply


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;1934733 said:


> Depending on set up it may have to be down if wing hydros are not operating. If it was not it can/will twist front wing pin and slide.
> Without seeing the passenger side of the machine it is hard to tell what set up they have.


You missed the part quality said he was making passes up and down the street.


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;1934737 said:


> Guess you figured it out


That I did. Now we're cooking with gas!


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1934739 said:


> You missed the part quality said he was making passes up and down the street.


I didn't miss it. I was trying to educate everyone that a wing loader is a complicated piece of equipment.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;1934747 said:


> I didn't miss it. I was trying to educate everyone that a wing loader is a complicated piece of equipment.


Pretty sure anyone that's run something with hydraulics realizes if one part of the hydraulic doesn't work, most likely the rest doesn't work. No offense.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1934749 said:


> Pretty sure anyone that's run something with hydraulics realizes if one part of the hydraulic doesn't work, most likely the rest doesn't work. No offense.


This part is true.

But on our loaders atleast the hydro block could fail thus the wing would be non operable but the arms and bucket/blade would still work. And if that was the case then lifting the arms could cause damage to the slide and pin with the wing down and extended with the pushbar.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;1934762 said:


> This part is true.
> 
> But on our loaders atleast the hydro block could fail thus the wing would be non operable but the arms and bucket/blade would still work. And if that was the case then lifting the arms could cause damage to the slide and pin with the wing down and extended with the pushbar.


I see............


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1934749 said:


> Pretty sure anyone that's run something with hydraulics realizes if one part of the hydraulic doesn't work, most likely the rest doesn't work. No offense.


This........ even something as basic as a snowplow


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1934762 said:


> This part is true.
> 
> But on our loaders atleast the hydro block could fail thus the wing would be non operable but the arms and bucket/blade would still work. And if that was the case then lifting the arms could cause damage to the slide and pin with the wing down and extended with the pushbar.


Arnt most loaders seperate for front bucket and side wing?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1934716 said:


> Front blade was down to and he was making passes





CityGuy;1934747 said:


> I didn't miss it. I was trying to educate everyone that a wing loader is a complicated piece of equipment.





CityGuy;1934762 said:


> This part is true.
> 
> But on our loaders atleast the hydro block could fail thus the wing would be non operable but the arms and bucket/blade would still work. And if that was the case then lifting the arms could cause damage to the slide and pin with the wing down and extended with the pushbar.


Richfield always runs wings down the main drags when it's NOT necessary. They are trying to be the next Edina I think. And there are about 100 ways that wing could be broken but its not. Not to mention he's headed the wrong way if he's trying to get back to their shop. He is about five blocks from one of Mpls' yards though.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1934779 said:


> Arnt most loaders seperate for front bucket and side wing?


Not all are. It depends on the set up. Most common in our area are:

http://www.fallsplows.com/products/loader.html

The toe(front) of the wing is attached to a slide. This slide is attached to a push plate.

So in short the wing and front blade attach to the push plate and the heel(rear) of the wing attach to a cylinder (push bar) attached to the frame of the loader


----------



## CityGuy

DD say's couple inches sunday night and again monday night.

Looks like the week might start off with a little snow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1934810 said:


> DD say's couple inches sunday night and again monday night.
> 
> Looks like the week might start off with a little snow.


Bring it!.....


----------



## NorthernProServ

CityGuy;1934785 said:


> Not all are. It depends on the set up. Most common in our area are:
> 
> http://www.fallsplows.com/products/loader.html
> 
> The toe(front) of the wing is attached to a slide. This slide is attached to a push plate.
> 
> So in short the wing and front blade attach to the push plate and the heel(rear) of the wing attach to a cylinder (push bar) attached to the frame of the loader


Any advantage/disadvantage to a rear vs front lift?.....other then what looks like being able to lift the whole wing up with the front blade/bucket on the front lift one?


----------



## Bill1090

The meteo says..


----------



## NorthernProServ

^^looks like another do we plow, do we not plow event.


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ;1934815 said:


> Any advantage/disadvantage to a rear vs front lift?.....other then what looks like being able to lift the whole wing up with the front blade/bucket on the front lift one?


I can't speak to that as I have only used this type. Some of the old timers talk about the cable driven wings on the loaders being slow and subject to breaking.

I'd love to try one of these

http://engcon.com/download/18.3e7626b413ec3d5c65221970/1420813807698/Mahlers_2013_INT.pdf

Page 23 or so.

Fixed rear mount wing on a loader. If I understand it right it can be installed with a down pressure system that could be benificial rather than a gravity system. It could also be bad because when you hit an object, something has to give.


----------



## Bill1090

NorthernProServ;1934819 said:


> ^^looks like another do we plow, do we not plow event.


Looks like it. Mines only up around 2.5"


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1934830 said:


> I can't speak to that as I have only used this type. Some of the old timers talk about the cable driven wings on the loaders being slow and subject to breaking.
> 
> I'd love to try one of these
> 
> http://engcon.com/download/18.3e7626b413ec3d5c65221970/1420813807698/Mahlers_2013_INT.pdf
> 
> Page 23 or so.
> 
> Fixed rear mount wing on a loader. If I understand it right it can be installed with a down pressure system that could be benificial rather than a gravity system. It could also be bad because when you hit an object, something has to give.


The window usually gives when your face hits it


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;1934833 said:


> The window usually gives when your face hits it


Definitely this ^^^^


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1934833 said:


> The window usually gives when your face hits it


Done that before. Hit a curb with a bucket in 4th gear. Loader stopped but I didn't.


----------



## Green Grass

Wow this packet for class sucks


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Don't get any ideas. Obviously he didn't think this through...or did he?

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/offbe...hout-telling-wife/ar-AA8rvJG?ocid=ansnewsap11


----------



## Doughboy12

MNPLOWCO;1934844 said:


> Don't get any ideas. Obviously he didn't think this through...or did he?
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/offbe...hout-telling-wife/ar-AA8rvJG?ocid=ansnewsap11


Ins. should cover that. :laughing:


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Doughboy12;1934846 said:


> Ins. should cover that. :laughing:


There might be a "clause" in that policy. Doubt if the Mortgage Company was
notified either. The Fire Guys were probably amazed it didn't go up. Or is he
really that good with an excavator?


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1934842 said:


> Done that before. Hit a curb with a bucket in 4th gear. Loader stopped but I didn't.


I was speaking from experience also. I could live without doing it again too


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1933904 said:


> You've learned well. Relevant, thought provoking posts. Everytime....All the time. Spread the comments evenly between jokes, off topic, hockey, weather, beer, lunch possibilities, the occ
> 
> asional frozen pizza conversation, and yoga pants and nobody will get irritated with your volume of posts.
> 
> Keep up the good work.Thumbs Up


Cafe all that,

Weather geeks rule

Ok back in topic............


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1934843 said:


> Wow this packet for class sucks


Agreed....


----------



## qualitycut

Why is meteo flat lined with new gfs


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1934850 said:


> I was speaking from experience also. I could live without doing it again too


I have a welt in my head from my ball cap.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1934843 said:


> Wow this packet for class sucks


There is a question in the binder that I am still scratching my head on.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1934864 said:


> Why is meteo flat lined with new gfs


Because it can't pick up non snow precip
Frzdrz.......

Ok
Back in topic..........


----------



## Polarismalibu

Snowing like crazy in Rogers


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1934865 said:


> I have a welt in my head from my ball cap.


Man that sucks!


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1934871 said:


> Snowing like crazy in Rogers


I got a couple flurries 2 miles from there


----------



## SnowGuy73

Flurries here.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1934873 said:


> I got a couple flurries 2 miles from there


I'm at dickies lot is white already coming down good


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1934865 said:


> I have a welt in my head from my ball cap.


Thanks for the info


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1934783 said:


> Richfield always runs wings down the main drags when it's NOT necessary. They are trying to be the next Edina I think. And there are about 100 ways that wing could be broken but its not. Not to mention he's headed the wrong way if he's trying to get back to their shop. He is about five blocks from one of Mpls' yards though.


This is true...


----------



## Bill1090

Do/have any of you have problems with water spraying onto your side windows when the plow is on? Its fine if there's snow on the road, but once it starts to melt I have to roll my window down to see.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;1934898 said:


> Do/have any of you have problems with water spraying onto your side windows when the plow is on? Its fine if there's snow on the road, but once it starts to melt I have to roll my window down to see.


Only if people are in front of me


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1934875 said:


> I'm at dickies lot is white already coming down good


Is it done there??


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1934864 said:


> Why is meteo flat lined with new gfs


It moved the precip NE of us.


----------



## mnlefty

SSS Inc.;1934783 said:


> Richfield always runs wings down the main drags when it's NOT necessary. They are trying to be the next Edina I think.


This is a pretty recent phenomenon. I think they're already at the point where they need to start burning some of the budget up so they don't lose it. In years past they were often very late, rarely plowed under 2", etc...

Also, some of the main drags in Richfield are actually county.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1934910 said:


> Is it done there??


Yeah it lasted for 30 minutes or so


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1934911 said:


> It moved the precip NE of us.


Hmmm....
Then that puts it over lmn22?

The track still runs that way
for the most part......


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1934911 said:


> It moved the precip NE of us.


Lame........


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1934875 said:


> I'm at dickies lot is white already coming down good


Are you serious?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1934878 said:


> Thanks for the info


Pay attention in class.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1934937 said:


> Pay attention in class.


Nope......


----------



## SSS Inc.

mnlefty;1934919 said:


> This is a pretty recent phenomenon. I think they're already at the point where they need to start burning some of the budget up so they don't lose it. In years past they were often very late, rarely plowed under 2", etc...
> 
> Also, some of the main drags in Richfield are actually county.


I never noticed it until last year I saw a loader just like the one in the pic on both 66th and also lyndale on several occasions with nothing in sight. Seemed like busy work to me. I actually thought Lyndale was County. I know Nic. is and even 66th for that matter. And it was a Richfield unit in all cases.


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;1934933 said:


> Lame........


Lame anyways with mix pr 'precip


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yeah, east metro is supposed to get more. Basically turn yesterday's snow on it's end by rotating 90 degrees N/S.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1934932 said:


> Hmmm....
> Then that puts it over lmn22?
> 
> The track still runs that way
> for the most part......


It looked north of Lwnmwr too. I for one don't put a lot of stock in one run. I won't get disappointed nor will I get excited with one change.


----------



## unit28

CityGuy;1934936 said:


> Are you serious?


Yes

Was detectedon velocity and tdwr radars


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1934911 said:


> It moved the precip NE of us.


K didnt look at the model yet and thought it was broke on meteo. Its been at 2 or so inches for a week ot seems


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1934941 said:


> I never noticed it until last year I saw a loader just like the one in the pic on both 66th and also lyndale on several occasions with nothing in sight. Seemed like busy work to me. I actually thought Lyndale was County. I know Nic. is and even 66th for that matter. And it was a Richfield unit in all cases.


I think that was lyndale.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1934936 said:


> Are you serious?


Snowed like crazy for 30 minutes


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Minneapolis people on American Idol right now, channel 9.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1934944 said:


> It looked north of Lwnmwr too. I for one don't put a lot of stock in one run. I won't get disappointed nor will I get excited with one change.


Right. I'll get excited on Saturday.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1934944 said:


> It looked north of Lwnmwr too. I for one don't put a lot of stock in one run. I won't get disappointed nor will I get excited with one change.


The track is there
Depends on lifted index forcing line to the X

I agree ir looks ne but could change
in placement of the mix prcp


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1934954 said:


> Minneapolis people on American Idol right now, channel 9.


Watching it just because of MPLS. Did you see the blonde girl from north branch?? Bear killing girl. That was hilarious


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1934952 said:


> I think that was lyndale.


Yeah that was Lyndale. Looks like you were in front of Communications Center.


----------



## mnlefty

SSS Inc.;1934941 said:


> I never noticed it until last year I saw a loader just like the one in the pic on both 66th and also lyndale on several occasions with nothing in sight. Seemed like busy work to me. I actually thought Lyndale was County. I know Nic. is and even 66th for that matter. And it was a Richfield unit in all cases.


They've been throwing salt in the neighborhoods this year like never before as well... A very Edina thing to do.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1934963 said:


> Watching it just because of MPLS. Did you see the blonde girl from north branch?? Bear killing girl. That was hilarious


We run behind a bit with the DVR so we can blow through the commercials.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1934957 said:


> Right. I'll get excited on Saturday.


Your always excited.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1934971 said:


> Your always excited.


Stop looking at my pants!!!


----------



## unit28

My temps changed......alot


Any precp might be all liquid


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1934967 said:


> We run behind a bit with the DVR so we can blow through the commercials.


When you get to the blonde girl that hunts and shoots guns you should get a good laugh out of it


----------



## unit28

FRIDAY

Mostly cloudy. Chance of light freezing rain in the morning...then chance of rain...possibly mixed with snow in the afternoon. Highs in the upper 30s. Southwest winds 5 to 10 mph. chance of precipitation 30 percent.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1934965 said:


> Yeah that was Lyndale. Looks like you were in front of Communications Center.


Or pump and munch!


----------



## unit28

Lakeville co looking for foreman @26 hr

Hmmmmmm


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;1934427 said:


> Anybody have a trick to keep your feet from sweating?
> Tried the sprays and powders.
> Tried cotton socks.
> 
> I seem to go through 5-6 pairs of socks a day during the winter. No problems during the summer.


lighter socks.....


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1934524 said:


> I've got a townhome I THINK it would work at, just don't wanna go spend $2500-$4,000 on something that might not work.
> 
> I see there are a couple on CL for $850, but the wheels look like they'd be a PITA to move around.
> 
> I've got a blower to use on the property for heavier wetter snows, looking more for stuff like last night.
> 
> *Biggest issue, it's literally almost 3 miles with a 36" pusher of walks, and about every 3rd slab on average is sticking up 1/4*".


I hate those nut busting basterds..........


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;1934842 said:


> Done that before. Hit a curb with a bucket in 4th gear. Loader stopped but I didn't.


Cracked 2 ribs in the skid loader doing just that :realmad::realmad::realmad::realmad:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone know the landscaper on Fox 9 from American Idol? Mark Andrew? From Eden Prairie?


----------



## qualitycut

Nam on the meteo goes crazy


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1935029 said:


> Anyone know the landscaper on Fox 9 from American Idol? Mark Andrew? From Eden Prairie?


He can drive a skid. I may reach out to him if he loses. Tell him no nights or weekends:laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1935032 said:


> Nam on the meteo goes crazy


NAM has had issues with temps all year.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1935032 said:


> Nam on the meteo goes crazy


Kinda straight up. I better look to see if its out of here after that or just beginning. 

Looks like it is 1/2 - 2/3rds through by the end of its run


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1935033 said:


> He can drive a skid. I may reach out to him if he loses. Tell him no nights or weekends:laughing:


Here ya go.

https://www.facebook.com/MarkAndrewofficial


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1935037 said:


> NAM has had issues with temps all year.


Temps aside for the moment it is a quick hard hitter with whatever it wants to bring.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1935040 said:


> Here ya go.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/MarkAndrewofficial


Stalker


----------



## CityGuy

Big fire in New Jersey

http://www.northjersey.com/news/5-a...partment-complex-hundreds-evacuated-1.1231207


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1935041 said:


> Temps aside for the moment it is a quick hard hitter with whatever it wants to bring.


Right. Ian just said 1-2" of slop. Too warm.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1935045 said:


> Right. Ian just said 1-2" of slop. Too warm.


1-2" of slop still payspayup


----------



## djagusch

Ranger620;1934963 said:


> Watching it just because of MPLS. Did you see the blonde girl from north branch?? Bear killing girl. That was hilarious


She's 3 years younger than my wife. Wife graduated with her brother. Whole family sings I guess.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1935044 said:


> Big fire in New Jersey
> 
> http://www.northjersey.com/news/5-a...partment-complex-hundreds-evacuated-1.1231207


Jeez. That reminds me of that big one I downtown Des Moines last winter


----------



## SSS Inc.

Anyone ever order from Central Parts?? How about equipmentspecialistsinc.com


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1935062 said:


> Anyone ever order from Central Parts?? How about equipmentspecialistsinc.com


I've order years ago from central. Great to work with and rather quick delivery. Reasonably priced.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1935043 said:


> Stalker


I can find anyone on facebook. Thankfully prospective employees are easy to find. You can learn a lot about someone from their FB account.


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1935063 said:


> I've order years ago from central. Great to work with and rather quick delivery. Reasonably priced.


Good to know. Thanks for the quick reply. I'm just never sure who to trust online.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1935062 said:


> Anyone ever order from Central Parts?? How about equipmentspecialistsinc.com


Just about everyone has ordered from Jim @ ESI. ESI is my go to for parts if the local shop doesn't have them. It's where I had to go to get my headlight adapters for my '14.

Both djagusch and I have ordered plows from ESI, pretty sure Coach has too.


----------



## CityGuy

I am trying to understand why daycares are against all day kindergarten? They say it would take kids out of the daycare but, wouldn't that open positions for other younger kids to go there? Are they regulated by a "teacher" to student ratio?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1935066 said:


> Good to know. Thanks for the quick reply. I'm just never sure who to trust online.


If I only had online shops to deal with, I would wholeheartedly trust ESI with my business.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1935066 said:


> Good to know. Thanks for the quick reply. I'm just never sure who to trust online.


They actually shipped the wrong A frame for my plow and they arranged for pick up and expidited the correct one next day to me at no charge.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1935062 said:


> Anyone ever order from Central Parts?? How about equipmentspecialistsinc.com


Jim at ESI is great to work with!


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1935070 said:


> I am trying to understand why daycares are against all day kindergarten? They say it would take kids out of the daycare but, wouldn't that open positions for other younger kids to go there? Are they regulated by a "teacher" to student ratio?


Yes they do have different adult to kids ratios. Infants is something like 2 or 3 to 1. Older kids are more like 10 to 1.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1935064 said:


> I can find anyone on facebook. Thankfully prospective employees are easy to find. You can learn a lot about someone from their FB account.


Yup nice quick background check


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1935071 said:


> If I only had online shops to deal with, I would wholeheartedly trust ESI with my business.





CityGuy;1935072 said:


> They actually shipped the wrong A frame for my plow and they arranged for pick up and expidited the correct one next day to me at no charge.





Polarismalibu;1935074 said:


> Jim at ESI is great to work with!


Thanks everyone. I need some stuff for our spreader and just wanted to order online. I thought you guys had used ESI but wasn't 100%.

Order in the works. Thumbs Up


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1935075 said:


> Yes they do have different adult to kids ratios. Infants is something like 2 or 3 to 1. Older kids are more like 10 to 1.


This...and by that time they have the kid trained so they lose a year of easy money. IMHO.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1935076 said:


> Yup nice quick background check


I have seen some strange pages in the past. Ahhh.............NEXT!!!!!!!


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1935064 said:


> I can find anyone on facebook. Thankfully prospective employees are easy to find. You can learn a lot about someone from their FB account.


Social media and talk/web sites like these make it really easy to find people and figure out who they are. I made a post on another site in 09. In relation to that post a person found me, figured out who I was from some advertising and is now trying to get in touch with me. I stay off facebook as much as I can. I post on there 5 times a year maybe. Kinda scary


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1935078 said:


> This...and by that time they have the kid trained so they lose a year of easy money. IMHO.


Exactly. But they better get used to it because the trend is Full day now. Even Mpls is all full day this year. A couple years back it was optional and there was an additional charge. We did it for our daughter and all the kids in that are still way ahead of the 1/2 day kids. I'm not advocating any more school, year round or anything like that by any means but I'm now fine with full day.....I wasn't at first. Most of these kids are in daycare anyway so they might as well learn how to read or something.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1935062 said:


> Anyone ever order from Central Parts?? How about equipmentspecialistsinc.com


I use equipment specialist. They are the best and bend over to take care of you.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1935083 said:


> Exactly. But they better get used to it because the trend is Full day now. Even Mpls is all full day this year. A couple years back it was optional and there was an additional charge. We did it for our daughter and all the kids in that are still way ahead of the 1/2 day kids. I'm not advocating any more school, year round or anything like that by any means but I'm now fine with full day.....I wasn't at first. Most of these kids are in daycare anyway so they might as well learn how to read or something.


So some day we will be paying for 16 years of public education... Joy.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1935084 said:


> I use equipment specialist. They are the best and bend over to take care of you.


Sounds like I need to use these guys more. Thanks.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drat... That time of night where, after sleeping off and on all day, you just lay in bed wide awake.

What to do....what to do....


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1935088 said:


> Drat... That time of night where, after sleeping off and on all day, you just lay in bed wide awake.
> 
> What to do....what to do....


I never swept my driveway off. You could swing by pro bono.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1935089 said:


> I never swept my driveway off. You could swing by pro bono.


If I had found a sweeper today, I would come down and try it out.

I suppose I could see how many traffic cams I can get pics of my truck on.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Guess it's PS4 time. If I had a reason to go for a drive, I'd go play some cards. Fun thing about poker, you can take $50 and just sit there for 3-4-5-6-7 hours if you don't have anything to do.

Pretty sure Coach likes to play his 3-6 Holden if I remember right.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1935085 said:


> So some day we will be paying for 16 years of public education... Joy.


Fine, you win. I hate full day Kindergarten too.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1935096 said:


> Fine, you win. I hate full day Kindergarten too.


Well I wasn't trying to convince anyone. I didn't know it was a competition. Now this post count thing. That is for real! :laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1935099 said:


> Well I wasn't trying to convince anyone. I didn't know it was a competition. Now this post count thing. That is for real! :laughing:


I hate you now. That's the second time this winter already. And yeah I have over 10,000 posts in this thread.......Slacker


----------



## SSS Inc.

So the wild finally get an outdoor game against the Blackhawks in 2016.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1935083 said:


> Exactly. But they better get used to it because the trend is Full day now. Even Mpls is all full day this year. A couple years back it was optional and there was an additional charge. We did it for our daughter and all the kids in that are still way ahead of the 1/2 day kids. I'm not advocating any more school, year round or anything like that by any means but I'm now fine with full day.....I wasn't at first. Most of these kids are in daycare anyway so they might as well learn how to read or something.


My gf teaches at a daycare/ learning center and its ran just like a full day. I think its infant to like 4 year olds.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1935103 said:


> So the wild finally get an outdoor game against the Blackhawks in 2016.


I want to go to that!


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1935088 said:


> Drat... That time of night where, after sleeping off and on all day, you just lay in bed wide awake.
> 
> What to do....what to do....


I have that same problem


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1935102 said:


> I hate you now. That's the second time this winter already. And yeah I have over 10,000 posts in this thread.......Slacker


My job here is done. I'm out....


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1935105 said:


> I want to go to that!


We need to throw down for a BOX!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1935109 said:


> I'll throw down for a BOX!


Count me in!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1935109 said:


> We need to throw down for a BOX!


I can't believe it took the NHL like 7 years to figure out if they are going to do this MN might be a good choice. Now the gimmick has gone too far and has lost its luster but -10º and snowing might change my mind.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1935112 said:


> I can't believe it took the NHL like 7 years to figure out if they are going to do this MN might be a good choice. Now the gimmick has gone too far and has lost its luster but -10º and snowing might change my mind.


Yea i mean California even had one


----------



## qualitycut

Meteo has both gfs runs under half. Be interesting to see what it does the next few days here.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1935116 said:


> Yea i mean California even had one


That's the one where I lost interest. The whole idea should be have it in an environment where hockey naturally happens outside.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Not that Accu had been all that solid in the past, but they haven't said any real big storms, and for 4-5 days out, they've been pretty good this year.

They have 34°F and .3" of snow for me, the north side that's usually 10 degrees colder, on Sunday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Next Wednesday / Thursday Accu has 3.5" of snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hopefully I can pound out these collections. I'd like to get $12k in the checking account before I send out Feb invoices next week.


Positive??? Not a leap year. Don't have to wait that extra day to send out March invoices.


----------



## Deershack

My problem with the school boards and the teacher unions is that they are constantly asking for more money over and above what they get from the State. They say it's "for the kids" but most of it ends up in the hands of the admin and the teachers. The worst part is that they never take ownership of the problems and hold themselves accountable for the constant poor results. Plus they have the system rigged so that the negociate their contracts in the off years when not many people vote, and the boards give them what they want and then in the election years they go to the people and say we need more money so we can honor the contract.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1935123 said:


> Hopefully I can pound out these collections. I'd like to get $12k in the checking account before I send out Feb invoices next week.
> 
> Positive??? Not a leap year. Don't have to wait that extra day to send out March invoices.


I'm still trying to collect on some from November plowing and a landscapeing job before that


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'd be a little leary of the GFS on the meteogram.

Right now the model is showing a split around the metro. 

I'd think that would fill in before it properly predicted a split.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Positive??? Looks like most would be out of here by 6-8 pm Sunday evening.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1935129 said:


> I'm still trying to collect on some from November plowing and a landscapeing job before that


My check I was trying to get today was for plowing in November.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1935131 said:


> Positive??? Looks like most would be out of here by 6-8 pm Sunday evening.


That would be sweet!


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1935132 said:


> My check I was trying to get today was for plowing in November.


They said they would call tomorrow and let me know when I could come get my check. Hopefully that wasn't a lie


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1935134 said:


> They said they would call tomorrow and let me know when I could come get my check. Hopefully that wasn't a lie


If thats what they told you im guessing it is.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1935140 said:


> If thats what they told you im guessing it is.


I'm thinking so too, but that was a response to a email I had sent so I'm hoping. It's there last chance to not get on my bad side


----------



## SnowGuy73

27° breezy overcast.


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## Green Grass

16 and foggy


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1935131 said:


> Positive??? Looks like most would be out of here by 6-8 pm Sunday evening.


Yeah baby! Slam dunk!


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1935169 said:


>


Nice! Could come SW a touch.


----------



## SnowGuy73

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1935186 said:


> Nice! Could come SW a touch.


Agreed........


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1935120 said:


> That's the one where I lost interest. The whole idea should be have it in an environment where hockey naturally happens outside.


This.... But I still want to go!


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1935191 said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


So Novak's maps run a curious 40 minutes behind NWS


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1935202 said:


> So Novak's maps run a curious 40 minutes behind NWS


I will give him benefit of the doubt cause he did mention what his map now shows in a reply to a post earlier yesterday


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1935191 said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


That low line goes directly over most of my service area


----------



## jimslawnsnow

He's up and updated. http://johndee.com/


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy, 
Road temps?


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1935214 said:


> He's up and updated. http://johndee.com/


Looks like he is assuming it is going to slide south.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1935206 said:


> I will give him benefit of the doubt cause he did mention what his map now shows in a reply to a post earlier yesterday


I would think that if all forecasters put out maps like these, they should all be similar regardless of whether they see each other's maps or not. Right?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;1935217 said:


> Looks like he is assuming it is going to slide south.


But remember what happens when people assume?

On another note I'm giving up on watching the weather. When it snows enough I'll plow, when it don't I'll salt or just finish stuff around the house or sit on my tail.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;1935220 said:


> I would think that if all forecasters put out maps like these, they should all be similar regardless of whether they see each other's maps or not. Right?


Depends on what model they go off as well


----------



## Bill1090




----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1935220 said:


> I would think that if all forecasters put out maps like these, they should all be similar regardless of whether they see each other's maps or not. Right?


Yea, the pretty much copy a weather model anyways. Just depends what one they choose.


----------



## CityGuy

Sorry had training this morning. 

Road temp avg 15


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1935254 said:


> Sorry had training this morning.
> 
> Road temp avg 15


That seems cold...? But I haven't been paying attention.
Oh, and thanks.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Even the Weather Prediction Center likes to needle me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got my $2,000 check. Good luck to Polaris!!


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1935263 said:


> That seems cold...? But I haven't been paying attention.
> Oh, and thanks.


Bridge decks will drive that avg down.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Interstate Companies driving around with help wanted signs on their trucks.


----------



## Bill1090

City, there's a company that apparently videos training burns with a drone for free. You should look into them.


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;1935273 said:


> City, there's a company that apparently videos training burns with a drone for free. You should look into them.


That would be department specific. I have a cam on my helmet that we use for short interior clips.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1935268 said:


> Got my $2,000 check. Good luck to Polaris!!


Atta boy! Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

New NAM completely tanked below 1/2"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NAM has the moisture over the Arrowhead into the UP of MI.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

GFS doesn't have as much moisture to the SW of the cities like it did last night.


----------



## qualitycut

I hope it trends one way or the other soon. I want to go up north Saturday or Sunday. Hate these do i go dont i go crap.


----------



## qualitycut

Kstp

There is also a chance of a few inches of snow Saturday night into Sunday, but right now the storm does not look like a major problem.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1935322 said:


> Kstp
> 
> There is also a chance of a few inches of snow Saturday night into Sunday, but right now the storm does not look like a major problem.


Yesterday they were saying "likely" now "chance".


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1935206 said:


> I will give him benefit of the doubt cause he did mention what his map now shows in a reply to a post earlier yesterday


Interesting...


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1935322 said:


> Kstp
> 
> There is also a chance of a few inches of snow Saturday night into Sunday, but right now the storm does not look like a major problem.


Any time people see a snow flake while driving it's a major problem.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1935222 said:


> But remember what happens when people assume?
> 
> On another note I'm giving up on watching the weather. When it snows enough I'll plow, when it don't I'll salt or just finish stuff around the house or sit on my tail.


Kinda what I've been doing the last couple weeks... check here and that's about it


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1935272 said:


> Interstate Companies driving around with help wanted signs on their trucks.


Probably people bailing left and right...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1935328 said:


> Kinda what I've been doing the last couple weeks... check here and that's about it


Not me, I obsess!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1935332 said:


> Not me, I obsess!!


Yeah so I guess reading everything you post here has me just as informed anyway!


----------



## CityGuy

We are gaining 2-3 minutes of light a day now.


----------



## CityGuy

1-3 atm heaviest ne of metro on saturday night per ch 5.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1935331 said:


> Probably people bailing left and right...


Most of the stuff they do is subbed out minus sidewalks which i know of 4 sites they do and are all zero tolerance.


----------



## Camden

Need a recommendation from you metro guys....I want to buy lunch for a client of mine in Golden Valley. Can any of you suggest a caterer? Feeding roughly 30 people.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1935345 said:


> Need a recommendation from you metro guys....I want to buy lunch for a client of mine in Golden Valley. Can any of you suggest a caterer? Feeding roughly 30 people.


Great Wall.

http://www.greatwallrestaurant.us/

edit.... whoops.. thought they did catering, my bad.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1935332 said:


> Not me, I obsess!!


That's what I heard.


----------



## Camden

Last time I bought them lunch I had Italian food brought in and it was a hit. But do you think I kept the name of the caterer? NOPE! :crying:


----------



## Drakeslayer

Camden;1935362 said:


> Last time I bought them lunch I had Italian food brought in and it was a hit. But do you think I kept the name of the caterer? NOPE! :crying:


Buca Di Peppo???? maybe


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1935368 said:


> Buca Di Peppo???? maybe


My dad uses them a lot and they do a good job


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;1935368 said:


> Buca Di Peppo???? maybe


That's what I'm going with. Thank you very much!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1935310 said:


> I hope it trends one way or the other soon. I want to go up north Saturday or Sunday. Hate these do i go dont i go crap.


why even plan anything in the winter? go when/if you can


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1935323 said:


> Yesterday they were saying "likely" now "chance".


when they hype it up they doop it up.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1935342 said:


> Most of the stuff they do is subbed out minus sidewalks which i know of 4 sites they do and are all zero tolerance.


I repeat my previous statement...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Some commercial guy is getting F'd in the A in BP... 85th and 81


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1935400 said:


> Some commercial guy is getting F'd in the A in BP... 85th and 81


From dot or what?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1935393 said:


> why even plan anything in the winter? go when/if you can


Ummm thats what im doing. I dont just wake up and say im going up north today. If it snows i dont go. Not really panning anything.


----------



## OC&D

Doughboy12;1935085 said:


> So some day we will be paying for 16 years of public education... Joy.


I'll preface this by saying I'm a fairly staunch fiscal conservative, but I think there's a cost-benefit analysis that needs to be considered with any government spending. If paying for 16 years of public education, heck, even add college or tech school in as well, prevents me from having to pay for a lifetime of various forms of welfare, I'll gladly pay it!



Deershack;1935127 said:


> My problem with the school boards and the teacher unions is that they are constantly asking for more money over and above what they get from the State. They say it's "for the kids" but most of it ends up in the hands of the admin and the teachers. The worst part is that they never take ownership of the problems and hold themselves accountable for the constant poor results. Plus they have the system rigged so that the negociate their contracts in the off years when not many people vote, and the boards give them what they want and then in the election years they go to the people and say we need more money so we can honor the contract.


You raise a valid point. I think accountability in our educational system needs to be a priority.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1935401 said:


> From dot or what?


Oh yeah... CVI's Errywhere!

Something about this screams EXPENSIVE!


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1935399 said:


> I repeat my previous statement...


O i agree it just doesnt seem like they do much in house. Hauling and everything they do is subbed out. They do some of thier own salting but its usually the foreman doing it. Im sure places like them would rather have extra guys and payroll than not having enough.


----------



## OC&D

CityGuy;1935336 said:


> We are gaining 2-3 minutes of light a day now.


This pleases me. xysport


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1935406 said:


> Oh yeah... CVI's Errywhere!
> 
> Something about this screams EXPENSIVE!


Yeah he's screwed!!


----------



## Bill1090

OC&D;1935405 said:


> I'll preface this by saying I'm a fairly staunch fiscal conservative, but I think there's a cost-benefit analysis that needs to be considered with any government spending. If paying for 16 years of public education, heck, even add college or tech school in as well, prevents me from having to pay for a lifetime of various forms of welfare, I'll gladly pay it!


The only problem I see is this. There are so many kids that go to college end up back at home with no job and thousands in debt. So with that, you are paying even more. The welfare, and the college debt.


----------



## Bill1090

cbservicesllc;1935406 said:


> Oh yeah... CVI's Errywhere!
> 
> Something about this screams EXPENSIVE!


Uh oh. What happened there?


----------



## BossPlow614

OC&D;1935405 said:


> I'll preface this by saying I'm a fairly staunch fiscal conservative, but I think there's a cost-benefit analysis that needs to be considered with any government spending. If paying for 16 years of public education, heck, even add college or tech school in as well, prevents me from having to pay for a lifetime of various forms of welfare, I'll gladly pay it!
> 
> You raise a valid point. I think accountability in our educational system needs to be a priority.


The problem with that is even going to school wouldn't give some people the drive to get a job or start a business.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1935406 said:


> Oh yeah... CVI's Errywhere!
> 
> Something about this screams EXPENSIVE!


What is that stuff? Can't make it out on phone.


----------



## CityGuy

Just want to throw this out there.

We are meeting with an HVAC company that we are on a yearly contract with for service of our HVAC components. We are considering a new furnace. Is there anything we need to ask/look for with a purchase? Never done this before so I am looking for input on what to ask or look for in any liteture they have.

I do plan on getting some other estimates in the future.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1935422 said:


> What is that stuff? Can't make it out on phone.


Looks like a couple 55 gallon barrels fell off a trailer... Some kind of oxidizer


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1935429 said:


> Looks like a couple 55 gallon barrels fell off a trailer... Some kind of oxidizer


That's going to hurt the pocket book.


----------



## OC&D

Bill1090;1935415 said:


> The only problem I see is this. There are so many kids that go to college end up back at home with no job and thousands in debt. So with that, you are paying even more. The welfare, and the college debt.


1: That's purely anecdotal evidence.
2: It's no secret that societies with a more educated populace have lower poverty rates, lower crime, lower unemployment, etc. A cursory look at the US itself will prove that point. States with poorer education have a greater instance of those types of problems.
3: I specifically mentioned technical education for a reason. Not every kid, and quite frankly most kids, will not benefit from a 4 year degree. Because of the emphasis we've placed on that though, we've cheapened the degree by creating a surplus of college graduates, which leads to the exact scenario you're describing.



BossPlow614;1935420 said:


> The problem with that is even going to school wouldn't give some people the drive to get a job or start a business.


And the problem with this ^ mentality, is that it precludes any action at all. You're saying that since we can't fix ALL the problems, why try to fix any of them? This is simply poor reasoning. Why have a law against murder, because there will always be some people who commit murder?

There will always be worthless loads on society, but wouldn't you agree that reducing the number of worthless loads benefits us all?


----------



## OC&D

cbservicesllc;1935429 said:


> Looks like a couple 55 gallon barrels fell off a trailer... Some kind of oxidizer


Thats a bad day!


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1935406 said:


> Oh yeah... CVI's Errywhere!
> 
> Something about this screams EXPENSIVE!


Better him then us !

If I was up there I'd pull in to McDonald's and watch, front row seat !


----------



## andersman02

Im looking for some running boards for my black f350. Anyone have any suggestions? Its lariat if that matter.

We have stock plastic ones on one of our other plow trucks, not to bad but they are all chipped up on the underside from hitting going over curbs...


----------



## Doughboy12

OC&D;1935405 said:


> I'll preface this by saying I'm a fairly staunch fiscal conservative, but I think there's a cost-benefit analysis that needs to be considered with any government spending. If paying for 16 years of public education, heck, even add college or tech school in as well, prevents me from having to pay for a lifetime of various forms of welfare, I'll gladly pay it!


Hows that working out for you so far?


----------



## andersman02

Was thinking something like this with black end caps
http://ionicautomotive.com/ionic-gladiator-running-boards/


----------



## Doughboy12

OC&D;1935435 said:


> 1: That's purely anecdotal evidence.
> 2: It's no secret that societies with a more educated populace have lower poverty rates, lower crime, lower unemployment, etc. A cursory look at the US itself will prove that point. States with poorer education have a greater instance of those types of problems.


I have nothing against proper education...paying for more years of poor education isn't going to solve the problem. Proper education and better parenting might. But the government seems to have screwed up doing either of these. Thumbs Up


----------



## andersman02

Or these
http://autocustoms.com/p-733-ionic-railway-black-running-boards.aspx


----------



## Doughboy12

andersman02;1935442 said:


> Was thinking something like this with black end caps
> http://ionicautomotive.com/ionic-gladiator-running-boards/


I like those ... I have the chrome tubes like you see everywhere. Will do something different next time even though these have held up for 7+ years and only one problem. The passenger's side black step pad curled up a bit.


----------



## starspangled6.0

No way am I paying for someone else's college education... first it's free community college, then it's a free 4 year degree at a nice university; one day we'll probably just hand out $55k a year and say, "FREE JOBS!!".

One of my brothers in law worked full time in college delivering pizzas so he could graduate debt free, all the while earning a degree from a world-class university.


----------



## CityGuy

andersman02;1935439 said:


> Im looking for some running boards for my black f350. Anyone have any suggestions? Its lariat if that matter.
> 
> We have stock plastic ones on one of our other plow trucks, not to bad but they are all chipped up on the underside from hitting going over curbs...


I would do plastic. I have had both chrome and painted/dipped whatever they call it and they both rust. I am already looking to replace my 3 year old painted black ones as they have rusted.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Not a good day for this person either!

http://kstp.com/news/stories/s3684037.shtml?cat=1


----------



## starspangled6.0

NorthernProServ;1935452 said:


> Not a good day for this person either!
> 
> http://kstp.com/news/stories/s3684037.shtml?cat=1


Jeez... that's always my worst fear when I'm driving!


----------



## qualitycut

I just proved my point its cheaper to eat out. Just spent 35 dollars on stuff for tacos.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1935455 said:


> I just proved my point its cheaper to eat out. Just spent 35 dollars on stuff for tacos.


Dang..... did you buy steaks or something?


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1935455 said:


> I just proved my point its cheaper to eat out. Just spent 35 dollars on stuff for tacos.


Home made tacos are the best though!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1935462 said:


> Dang..... did you buy steaks or something?


Beef, chips, avacado onion, shells, lettuce, salsa, tomato and rice. Now if 3 people were eating it would be fine


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

2 months, 1 week I start sending out lawn maintenance invoices.


----------



## OC&D

Doughboy12;1935443 said:


> I have nothing against proper education...paying for more years of poor education isn't going to solve the problem. Proper education and better parenting might. But the government seems to have screwed up doing either of these. Thumbs Up


The government is responsible for better parenting?


----------



## Doughboy12

OC&D;1935474 said:


> The government is responsible for better parenting?


Nope...not at all what I am saying. Quite the contrary in fact.


----------



## cbservicesllc

andersman02;1935442 said:


> Was thinking something like this with black end caps
> http://ionicautomotive.com/ionic-gladiator-running-boards/


Those look good! Anything with a seperation between the truck and running board is also good... We have those full plastic OEM runners on my old 08 that run against the bottom of the truck the whole length and I can't stand the snow getting stuck in there!


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1935451 said:


> I would do plastic. I have had both chrome and painted/dipped whatever they call it and they both rust. I am already looking to replace my 3 year old painted black ones as they have rusted.


Must have had bad chrome ones... Like I said 7 years and no rust on mine.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1935471 said:


> 2 months, 1 week I start sending out lawn maintenance invoices.


1 month and 3 weeks here...


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;1935483 said:


> 1 month and 3 weeks here...


Well he is in an area where it is 20 degrees colder... :laughing:


----------



## andersman02

Ended up going with these 
http://autocustoms.com/p-733-ionic-railway-black-running-boards.aspx

Not sure I like the chrome, like the flat black better


----------



## ryde307

Doughboy12;1935085 said:


> So some day we will be paying for 16 years of public education... Joy.


Based on the speech from the other night it may be sooner than later.



LwnmwrMan22;1935094 said:


> Guess it's PS4 time. If I had a reason to go for a drive, I'd go play some cards. Fun thing about poker, you can take $50 and just sit there for 3-4-5-6-7 hours if you don't have anything to do.
> 
> Pretty sure Coach likes to play his 3-6 Holden if I remember right.


I started playing poker again after talking about it on here. I have 50 or so hours in since Christmas.



CityGuy;1935424 said:


> Just want to throw this out there.
> 
> We are meeting with an HVAC company that we are on a yearly contract with for service of our HVAC components. We are considering a new furnace. Is there anything we need to ask/look for with a purchase? Never done this before so I am looking for input on what to ask or look for in any liteture they have.
> 
> I do plan on getting some other estimates in the future.


Let me know when you are looking for quotes I have someone for you.



cbservicesllc;1935483 said:


> 1 month and 3 weeks here...


2 Months here. I did however send out quotes for 2 properties today.


----------



## andersman02

cbservicesllc;1935478 said:


> Those look good! Anything with a seperation between the truck and running board is also good... We have those full plastic OEM runners on my old 08 that run against the bottom of the truck the whole length and I can't stand the snow getting stuck in there!


Yeah we have the same problem with our '08, big PITA


----------



## SSS Inc.

Six months and I might start thinking about mowing my lawn. Not sure yet.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1935467 said:


> Beef, chips, avacado onion, shells, lettuce, salsa, tomato and rice. Now if 3 people were eating it would be fine


How much did the avacado run ya?. They can get pricey.

If its any consolation I have to feed 30 people on Saturday and its going to be Mexican food. Might make the wife run to Costco.


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;1935513 said:


> How much did the avacado run ya?. They can get pricey.
> 
> If its any consolation I have to feed 30 people on Saturday and its going to be Mexican food. Might make the wife run to Costco.


You can feed 30 people Mexican food from Taco Bell for less than $100.


----------



## ryde307

So it was 3-5 and now this.
A 50 percent chance of snow after 7pm. Cloudy, with a low around 28. West southwest wind 5 to 10 mph. New snow accumulation of less than one inch possible.

I am getting close to giving up on this winter.


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1935514 said:


> You can feed 30 people Mexican food from Taco Bell for less than $100.


I can only imagine how they would screw up that order. Maybe I'll get about 8.crave cases from white castle.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1935523 said:


> I can only imagine how they would screw up that order. Maybe I'll get about 8.crave cases from white castle.


90 chili cheese


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1935516 said:


> So it was 3-5 and now this.
> A 50 percent chance of snow after 7pm. Cloudy, with a low around 28. West southwest wind 5 to 10 mph. New snow accumulation of less than one inch possible.
> 
> I am getting close to giving up on this winter.


What was 3-5??? I haven't seen that anywhere.

And you play at Canterbury?


----------



## qualitycut

Down to 30% sunday


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I've gone from 1-3 Saturday night down to around an inch.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Someone called the cops on me for drifting into my parents driveway. Lol


----------



## cbservicesllc

Dang it... My Hourly went down to 1.0 from 1.8...

I would be totally happy with 1 inch storms the rest of the year... like 3 times a week...

If that's all we can get, I'll take it...


----------



## OC&D

Doughboy12;1935477 said:


> Nope...not at all what I am saying. Quite the contrary in fact.


So you're saying the government is getting in the way of proper parenting? How so?


----------



## OC&D

ryde307;1[INDENT said:


> [/INDENT]935514]You can feed 30 people Mexican food from Taco Bell for less than $100.


I'm not sure I'd call Taco Bell Mexican food.


----------



## OC&D

starspangled6.0;1935449 said:


> No way am I paying for someone else's college education... first it's free community college, then it's a free 4 year degree at a nice university; one day we'll probably just hand out $55k a year and say, "FREE JOBS!!".
> 
> One of my brothers in law worked full time in college delivering pizzas so he could graduate debt free, all the while earning a degree from a world-class university.


Are you making the argument that the government shouldn't pay for education at all?

Just like your brother-in-law, I worked to put myself through college as well. That said, I couldn't do that today, nor do I think your bother-in-law could. Even if your brother-in-law could make $30k/year delivering pizzas, he couldn't afford the $40k/year it costs to go to a mediocre school like Hamline University these days.


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;1935523 said:


> I can only imagine how they would screw up that order. Maybe I'll get about 8.crave cases from white castle.


But the are worth $15 an HR.



LwnmwrMan22;1935529 said:


> What was 3-5??? I haven't seen that anywhere.
> 
> And you play at Canterbury?


When I checked on Monday or Tuesday it said 3-5 for sat night.
And yes.



OC&D;1935570 said:


> I'm not sure I'd call Taco Bell Mexican food.


They do.


----------



## qualitycut

I guess they are releasing the dash cam video of the officer patrick shooting tonight. Not sure i want to see it.


----------



## Deershack

Looking for a sugestion. Going on a Canada fishing trip in June and I want to get a decent rain suit. I don't want to break the bank but want one that will hold up. Any suggestions as to brand, cost and/or where to purchase?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1935566 said:


> Dang it... My Hourly went down to 1.0 from 1.8...
> 
> I would be totally happy with 1 inch storms the rest of the year... like 3 times a week...
> 
> If that's all we can get, I'll take it...


I'm down from 3" to 1.1" on the hourly. AND my temps went up.

The more we have 30°F+ days, the more the pavement warms, the more the 1" snows just melt off.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Deershack;1935576 said:


> Looking for a sugestion. Going on a Canada fishing trip in June and I want to get a decent rain suit. I don't want to break the bank but want one that will hold up. Any suggestions as to brand, cost and/or where to purchase?


FroggTogg. Gander/Fleet Farm/Sporting Good store. $30-40.

Tear Proof, breathable.


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1935561 said:


> I've gone from 1-3 Saturday night down to around an inch.


This seems to be a running theme.


----------



## ryde307

OC&D;1935573 said:


> Are you making the argument that the government shouldn't pay for education at all?
> 
> Just like your brother-in-law, I worked to put myself through college as well. That said, I couldn't do that today, nor do I think your bother-in-law could. Even if your brother-in-law could make $30k/year delivering pizzas, he couldn't afford the $40k/year it costs to go to a mediocre school like Hamline University these days.


The problem isn't who should pay for it. It is why does it cost what it does?
Same thing with Health care. We continue to push money around asking who should pay for what. We do little to control the actual problem the cost.

Politics aside I hope it snows soon so I can pay for something.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1935575 said:


> I guess they are releasing the dash cam video of the officer patrick shooting tonight. Not sure i want to see it.


Yeah I'll pass on that one


----------



## OC&D

Deershack;1935576 said:


> Looking for a sugestion. Going on a Canada fishing trip in June and I want to get a decent rain suit. I don't want to break the bank but want one that will hold up. Any suggestions as to brand, cost and/or where to purchase?


You're not by chance going with Ken are you?


----------



## banonea

andersman02;1935439 said:


> Im looking for some running boards for my black f350. Anyone have any suggestions? Its lariat if that matter.
> 
> We have stock plastic ones on one of our other plow trucks, not to bad but they are all chipped up on the underside from hitting going over curbs...


I have the stock Ford running boards on my 2011 F 350, and they are the only reason I don't have a big dent in the side of my box.... I would go with them if you can


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1935586 said:


> I have the stock Ford running boards on my 2011 F 350, and they are the only reason I don't have a big dent in the side of my box.... I would go with them if you can


I agree the new stock ones are great!


----------



## NorthernProServ




----------



## Doughboy12

OC&D;1935568 said:


> So you're saying the government is getting in the way of proper parenting? How so?


Not really the place for that discussion...I'm out.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1935579 said:


> FroggTogg. Gander/Fleet Farm/Sporting Good store. $30-40.
> 
> Tear Proof, breathable.


I'll second the frogg toggs. Cheap breathable and tear proof. Fairly comfortable. The best part is there cheap. I had a pair years ago


----------



## qualitycut

Kare 11 said it looked like 2-4 inches a few hours ago but the models backed off on moisture and maybe an inch


----------



## Doughboy12

Deershack;1935576 said:


> Looking for a sugestion. Going on a Canada fishing trip in June and I want to get a decent rain suit. I don't want to break the bank but want one that will hold up. Any suggestions as to brand, cost and/or where to purchase?


Frogg Toggs ... Many sizes and styles to chose from.
They work well and don't break anyone's bank.
Get the one that fits your budget and what you plan on doing in it.
LINK

Edit: I guess I will third the Froggs

Edit2: Don't get the "Light" version. They do tear easy.


----------



## OC&D

ryde307;1935582 said:


> The problem isn't who should pay for it. It is why does it cost what it does?
> Same thing with Health care. We continue to push money around asking who should pay for what. We do little to control the actual problem the cost.
> 
> Politics aside I hope it snows soon so I can pay for something.


I don't see those problems as mutually exclusive, but that's another discussion altogether and beyond the point I originally was making. My original point was, simply put: if the ultimate cost of educating 100 people costs X, and the ultimate cost of not educating that same 100 people costs Y, if X < Y, no self respecting fiscal conservative would argue against it. Quality and cost of education is irrelevant in that case.


----------



## Doughboy12

OC&D;1935597 said:


> I don't see those problems as mutually exclusive, but that's another discussion altogether and beyond the point I originally was making. My original point was, simply put: if the ultimate cost of educating 100 people costs X, and the ultimate cost of not educating that same 100 people costs Y, if X < Y, no self respecting fiscal conservative would argue against it. Quality and cost of education is irrelevant in that case.


Back in...

Problem is you Democrats equate cost with quality. Your answer is always "if we just had a little more money we could fix it."

...back out.


----------



## OC&D

Doughboy12;1935590 said:


> Not really the place for that discussion...I'm out.


This isn't the place for 90% of what is discussed here, but that hasn't stopped us before, but suit yourself.


----------



## NorthernProServ

OC&D;1935603 said:


> This isn't the place for 99% of what is discussed here, but that hasn't stopped us before, but suit yourself.


Fixed it


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1935606 said:


> Fixed it


Ha i had to read that about 5 times to see what you changed


----------



## OC&D

Doughboy12;1935601 said:


> Back in...
> 
> Problem is you Democrats equate cost with quality. Your answer is always "if we just had a little more money we could fix it."
> 
> ...back out.


I'm no Democrat, but if you think character assassination somehow strengthens your non-argument, have at it. Alternatively, you could try to explain the apparently obvious errors in my thinking.

It's unfortunate that we've reached a point where everyone is so polarized in their political ideology, that they have knee-jerk reactions based on whether an idea is supposedly "liberal" or "conservative," and depending on one's stance, that reaction is to immediately dismiss it as such, without consideration.

Edit: It occurs to me that equations may not be your strong suit, so if that's the issue, my apologies.


----------



## OC&D

NorthernProServ;1935606 said:


> Fixed it


:laughing: No doubt!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Accu has 1" on the dot for me Saturday night and 2" Wednesday night


----------



## djagusch

OC&D;1935405 said:


> I'll preface this by saying I'm a fairly staunch fiscal conservative, but I think there's a cost-benefit analysis that needs to be considered with any government spending. If paying for 16 years of public education, heck, even add college or tech school in as well, prevents me from having to pay for a lifetime of various forms of welfare, I'll gladly pay it!
> 
> You raise a valid point. I think accountability in our educational system needs to be a priority.


Typically I stay away from this online as it's pointless but you have my blood boiling.

First off your stance is not even close to being conservative. It maybe conservative to a group of way liberal friends but not even close to what the majority of conservatives would say.

More education is not the answer and far from it. The answer is reducing entitlements to Americans. Giving a extra 2 years of education does nothing if they don't have any drive, hunger, or desire to succeed in life. Most things I have read work ethic (or drive) is built into a persons behavior between 8 to 14 yrs of age. Unfortunately our education system is with our children more hours of the day than parents are for the most part during those years. And they stress fairness and a entitlement mindset more than having a good work ethic. So more poor education with more entitlements is the wrong thing to do.

You bring up parenting and government. Guess what besides our parents the school system is the next thing our children learn parenting from. Add that entitlements are breaking up more families than not. It's easy to burn a bridge with family if government is there to support ya, don't you think!

Mr Walker has some good ideas for public funds for education and reducing spending. You saw that a couple years ago with a bunch of teachers throwing a hissy fit like a 5 yr old. Is that a good mindset for a teacher?

Basic supply and demand says we are over paying teachers since there are more teachers than jobs out there. Saying we would lose the best teachers would show you have lack of faith of our education system, since teachers go through the education system and pass tests to be one. Ever look at the percent of the schools budget that goes to salary and benefits? It's crazy!

Walkers voucher system would be the best going forward. It will change the outlook of the public school system as of today competing with private schools on a level playing field.

Pricing on the college level is a issue. It's basis is ease of getting money to pay for it. Hint would you loan a guy $40k for 4yrs with little to no income and no assets to back it? Government allows that to happen which is the problem and encourages it. If the loans were more qualified the price of college would go down (due to supply and demand).

Entitlements are ruining the system the US was made with. It reduces the drive and hunger of Americans to become the best they can be.

We need more work ethic than education, period!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1935578 said:


> I'm down from 3" to 1.1" on the hourly. AND my temps went up.
> 
> The more we have 30°F+ days, the more the pavement warms, the more the 1" snows just melt off.


I meant like... whatever snow it takes to get an inch on pavement... hourly and per plow accounts baby! payup


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;1935627 said:


> Typically I stay away from this online as it's pointless but you have my blood boiling.
> 
> First off your stance is not even close to being conservative. It maybe conservative to a group of way liberal friends but not even close to what the majority of conservatives would say.
> 
> More education is not the answer and far from it. The answer is reducing entitlements to Americans. Giving a extra 2 years of education does nothing if they don't have any drive, hunger, or desire to succeed in life. Most things I have read work ethic (or drive) is built into a persons behavior between 8 to 14 yrs of age. Unfortunately our education system is with our children more hours of the day than parents are for the most part during those years. And they stress fairness and a entitlement mindset more than having a good work ethic. So more poor education with more entitlements is the wrong thing to do.
> 
> You bring up parenting and government. Guess what besides our parents the school system is the next thing our children learn parenting from. Add that entitlements are breaking up more families than not. It's easy to burn a bridge with family if government is there to support ya, don't you think!
> 
> Mr Walker has some good ideas for public funds for education and reducing spending. You saw that a couple years ago with a bunch of teachers throwing a hissy fit like a 5 yr old. Is that a good mindset for a teacher?
> 
> Basic supply and demand says we are over paying teachers since there are more teachers than jobs out there. Saying we would lose the best teachers would show you have lack of faith of our education system, since teachers go through the education system and pass tests to be one. Ever look at the percent of the schools budget that goes to salary and benefits? It's crazy!
> 
> Walkers voucher system would be the best going forward. It will change the outlook of the public school system as of today competing with private schools on a level playing field.
> 
> Pricing on the college level is a issue. It's basis is ease of getting money to pay for it. Hint would you loan a guy $40k for 4yrs with little to no income and no assets to back it? Government allows that to happen which is the problem and encourages it. If the loans were more qualified the price of college would go down (due to supply and demand).
> 
> Entitlements are ruining the system the US was made with. It reduces the drive and hunger of Americans to become the best they can be.
> 
> We need more work ethic than education, period!


Well said. I seen it with kids this summer that worked for me, they want every but dont want to work. Or the i went to college im not settling for a job like that.


----------



## Deershack

OC&D;1935584 said:


> You're not by chance going with Ken are you?


Nope. Don't know who Ken is. My son invited us to go to Hidden Bay resort at Sioux Lookout in June. Never had a decent rainsuit and thought now would be the time to get one.
Plus I need to get a passport.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1935640 said:


> Well said. I seen it with kids this summer that worked for me, they want every but dont want to work. Or the i went to college im not settling for a job like that.


This. Right now I have (1) twenty year old working for me. He turns 21 in May (sure he'll need a couple of days off that week).

Also, when I have 1.1" of snow Saturday night, I also have 1/10" of rain and 30 degrees at the same time.


----------



## OC&D

djagusch;1935627 said:


> Typically I stay away from this online as it's pointless but you have my blood boiling.


For brevity, I'll sum up my stance so it's crystal clear for you because I think you've read far more into than there is:

If additional investment in public education reduces the ultimate tax burden to US citizens, then I'm all for it.

The argument that there may be other, more effective means of reducing the number of people living off the government as you point out is a different discussion.


----------



## Deershack

The more that Gov. gets into the business of paying for higher education and/or loans for the same, the higher the price for it goes. Higher education is like any other business, the more free stuff you can get, the more you price your product to reflect the maximum profit. With gov paying or subsidising 2-4 or more years of school, the less incentive the schools have to keep costs under control.


----------



## OC&D

Deershack;1935642 said:


> Nope. Don't know who Ken is. My son invited us to go to Hidden Bay resort at Sioux Lookout in June. Never had a decent rainsuit and thought now would be the time to get one.
> Plus I need to get a passport.


Ken is a member of OGC as well and invited me on a fishing trip to Canada in June, unfortunately I've got other plans.

Hopefully you'll get it and not need it! As others have said, Frogg Toggs are a great deal for the money.


----------



## TKLAWN

My head hurts after reading all that.

I hope it snows Saturday.

Think I'll have a beer


----------



## Deershack

If Obamas plan for 2 years of free college is enacted, I predict the following will happen:
Only certain "Gov. approved " schools will be selected.
Gov. approved courses will be required.
The cost of the two years will at least double


----------



## Deershack

Thanks to all for the suggestions on rain gear.


----------



## djagusch

OC&D;1935645 said:


> If additional investment in public education reduces the ultimate tax burden to US citizens, then I'm all for it.


Well I don't know of an example where government spending has reduced a tax burden. So the stance is moot at best.


----------



## Polarismalibu

TKLAWN;1935654 said:


> My head hurts after reading all that.
> 
> I hope it snows Saturday.
> 
> Think I'll have a beer


I know how you feel!


----------



## Deershack

Trying to figgure out how you guys get your post counts so high. I have three posts on this page alone and the number stays at 634.
Now it went to 635.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Deershack;1935668 said:


> Trying to figgure out how you guys get your post counts so high. I have three posts on this page alone and the number stays at 634.
> Now it went to 635.


Every time you post it changes the number on all your old posts to the current number


----------



## OC&D

djagusch;1935627 said:


> You bring up parenting and government. Guess what besides our parents the school system is the next thing our children learn parenting from. Add that entitlements are breaking up more families than not. It's easy to burn a bridge with family if government is there to support ya, don't you think!


Actually, it was Dough that brought up parenting. But no one is forcing anyone to put their children through public school. Private schools and home schooling are alternative options.


----------



## djagusch

OC&D;1935670 said:


> Actually, it was Dough that brought up parenting. But no one is forcing anyone to put their children through public school. Private schools and home schooling are alternative options.


If Walkers voucher system is implented you see this trend quickly. Many feel paying for private education is paying for it twice as they are still taxed for the public education.

Home schooling is increasing for a while now.


----------



## Doughboy12

OC&D;1935619 said:


> I'm no Democrat, but if you think character assassination somehow strengthens your non-argument, have at it. Alternatively, you could try to explain the apparently obvious errors in my thinking.
> 
> It's unfortunate that we've reached a point where everyone is so polarized in their political ideology, that they have knee-jerk reactions based on whether an idea is supposedly "liberal" or "conservative," and depending on one's stance, that reaction is to immediately dismiss it as such, without consideration.
> 
> Edit: It occurs to me that equations may not be your strong suit, so if that's the issue, my apologies.


He said to the Mechanical Engineer....
I chose not to debate with you because I will not change your mind. And I feel it isn't worth getting into a heated debate over. I called you a Democrat because you sound like one...


----------



## OC&D

djagusch;1935663 said:


> Well I don't know of an example where government spending has reduced a tax burden. So the stance is moot at best.


So you contend that government spending has no influence on future tax burden? I can point to numerous examples of how it can, but the most obvious is road and bridge maintenance.


----------



## Deershack

Teacher unions are against any voucher program precisley because it will bring some accountability to the education system. Consumers(parents) will be able to go where the best teaching is. I am not aware of any purposed voucher program that would allow for voucher money to be spent on truly private or home schooling. Most of them simply assign the state spending to the student and it follows them to a diff school within the public system.


----------



## Doughboy12

OC&D;1935670 said:


> Actually, it was Dough that brought up parenting. But no one is forcing anyone to put their children through public school. Private schools and home schooling are alternative options.


Guilty as charged.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Up to 40% tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Less than one inch Saturday night. Per nws.


----------



## OC&D

Doughboy12;1935679 said:


> He said to the Mechanical Engineer....
> I chose not to debate with you because I will not change your mind. And I feel it isn't worth getting into a heated debate over. I called you a Democrat because you sound like one...


It's only heated if you allow it to be. I have no problem changing my position on an issue if presented with evidence to the contrary.

Don't kid yourself, you called me a Democrat because you were hoping it would get under my skin. :laughing:


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1935575 said:


> I guess they are releasing the dash cam video of the officer patrick shooting tonight. Not sure i want to see it.


They didn't even show anything "that bad" on 11 and it still sent chills down my spine...


----------



## OC&D

cbservicesllc;1935701 said:


> They didn't even show anything "that bad" on 11 and it still sent chills down my spine...


Yeah, I'm OK with missing that anyhow. It's unfortunate the guy didn't do a better job resisting arrest.


----------



## Doughboy12

OC&D;1935699 said:


> It's only heated if you allow it to be. I have no problem changing my position on an issue if presented with evidence to the contrary.
> 
> Don't kid yourself, you called me a Democrat because you were hoping it would get under my skin. :laughing:


True... I know your not. You won't ride your choo-choo train. 
Actually I was trying to point out that is how you were coming off...or that was the way you were speaking.

I think there is enough history to show you how well government is at running a "business." And yes, school is a business.


----------



## qualitycut

Wcco just said every model keeps going more east. So question is, how far will it come back or will it. Hmmm


----------



## qualitycut

I would rather people actually have different views than none at all.


----------



## qualitycut

Sss?

http://m.thn.com/blog/hockey-dad-loses-mind-punches-through-glass-to-yell-at-refs/


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1935696 said:


> Less than one inch Saturday night. Per nws.


Well better than nothing.


----------



## qualitycut

Everything on meteo is under an inch minus nws


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1935726 said:


> Sss?
> 
> http://m.thn.com/blog/hockey-dad-loses-mind-punches-through-glass-to-yell-at-refs/


His reaction after doughboy busted him with his "1 inch" hockey pucks.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1935640 said:


> Well said. I seen it with kids this summer that worked for me, they want every but dont want to work. Or the i went to college im not settling for a job like that.


And this industry is certainly not exclusive to that... Generally a very common issue in people younger than 30 these days... Everyone wants everything for nothing... Minus one 16 year old kid that works for me... He works like an ox and doesn't complain... His parents taught him right and it's paying off (he is my wife's cousin though)


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1935643 said:


> This. Right now I have (1) twenty year old working for me. He turns 21 in May (sure he'll need a couple of days off that week).
> 
> Also, when I have 1.1" of snow Saturday night, I also have 1/10" of rain and 30 degrees at the same time.


Because they use that 1/10 of rain to get the 1.1 of snow at an 11:1 ratio silly!


----------



## cbservicesllc

OC&D;1935706 said:


> Yeah, I'm OK with missing that anyhow. *It's unfortunate the guy didn't do a better job resisting arrest.*


Now THAT we can all agree on! Thumbs Up


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Deershack;1935655 said:


> If Obamas plan for 2 years of free college is enacted, I predict the following will happen:
> Only certain "Gov. approved " schools will be selected.
> Gov. approved courses will be required.
> The cost of the two years will at least double


Of course the cost WILL go up. What these people don't understand is the money has to come from SOMEWHERE, NOTHING is FREE


----------



## albhb3

it better snow or its gonna get feisty in here


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1935787 said:


> it better snow or its gonna get feisty in here


Ha to late.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1935726 said:


> Sss?
> 
> http://m.thn.com/blog/hockey-dad-loses-mind-punches-through-glass-to-yell-at-refs/


Punches -wrong
Plexiglass -wrong


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;1935770 said:


> And this industry is certainly not exclusive to that... Generally a very common issue in people younger than 30 these days... Everyone wants everything for nothing... Minus one 16 year old kid that works for me... He works like an ox and doesn't complain... His parents taught him right and it's paying off (he is my wife's cousin though)


I have been lucky, all the younger people i have hired over the years have worked great, it is the younger family members that have been worthless. Think beacuse they are "family" they get a free ride.......not. i have fired more of my cousins over the years....


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1935790 said:


> Punches -wrong
> Plexiglass -wrong


I hardly touched the glass when it broke. 

Seriously though, how did the glass break. Talk about a fluke.

I would have done the same thing if I saw someone kicking a player.


----------



## Bill1090

Down to maybe 1" Saturday into Sunday per NWS.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1935802 said:


> I hardly touched the glass when it broke.
> 
> Seriously though, how did the glass break. Talk about a fluke.


I'm guessing wedding ring close to the edge.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1935811 said:


> I'm guessing wedding ring close to the edge.


Still, what are the odds.


----------



## qualitycut

He promised. 


Novak Weather

Today at 7:03am*·*

Strong 'Clipper' promises to bring SNOW to MN/WI this weekend. Here is your Travel Impact graphic.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1935814 said:


> He promised.
> 
> Novak Weather
> 
> Today at 7:03am*·*
> 
> Strong 'Clipper' promises to bring SNOW to MN/WI this weekend. Here is your Travel Impact graphic.


Give it a chance. We are still a few days away.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1935818 said:


> Give it a chance. We are still a few days away.


I know. Im sure it will snow my driver has drill in brainard this weekend.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

the 14 year old just imformed us that a 13 year old is pregnant at school. hickeys all over and just laughed about it, WTH?


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1935829 said:


> the 14 year old just imformed us that a 13 year old is pregnant at school. hickeys all over and just laughed about it, WTH?


Wonderful, just wonderful.


----------



## BossPlow614

djagusch;1935627 said:


> Typically I stay away from this online as it's pointless but you have my blood boiling.
> 
> First off your stance is not even close to being conservative. It maybe conservative to a group of way liberal friends but not even close to what the majority of conservatives would say.
> 
> More education is not the answer and far from it. The answer is reducing entitlements to Americans. Giving a extra 2 years of education does nothing if they don't have any drive, hunger, or desire to succeed in life. Most things I have read work ethic (or drive) is built into a persons behavior between 8 to 14 yrs of age. Unfortunately our education system is with our children more hours of the day than parents are for the most part during those years. And they stress fairness and a entitlement mindset more than having a good work ethic. So more poor education with more entitlements is the wrong thing to do.
> 
> You bring up parenting and government. Guess what besides our parents the school system is the next thing our children learn parenting from. Add that entitlements are breaking up more families than not. It's easy to burn a bridge with family if government is there to support ya, don't you think!
> 
> Mr Walker has some good ideas for public funds for education and reducing spending. You saw that a couple years ago with a bunch of teachers throwing a hissy fit like a 5 yr old. Is that a good mindset for a teacher?
> 
> Basic supply and demand says we are over paying teachers since there are more teachers than jobs out there. Saying we would lose the best teachers would show you have lack of faith of our education system, since teachers go through the education system and pass tests to be one. Ever look at the percent of the schools budget that goes to salary and benefits? It's crazy!
> 
> Walkers voucher system would be the best going forward. It will change the outlook of the public school system as of today competing with private schools on a level playing field.
> 
> Pricing on the college level is a issue. It's basis is ease of getting money to pay for it. Hint would you loan a guy $40k for 4yrs with little to no income and no assets to back it? Government allows that to happen which is the problem and encourages it. If the loans were more qualified the price of college would go down (due to supply and demand).
> 
> Entitlements are ruining the system the US was made with. It reduces the drive and hunger of Americans to become the best they can be.
> 
> We need more work ethic than education, period!


This hits the nail on the head with what my reply was going to be to that topic. 20 years of free school would mean nothing if the person has no work ethic.


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;1935829 said:


> the 14 year old just imformed us that a 13 year old is pregnant at school. hickeys all over and just laughed about it, WTH?


It keeps happening when they're younger and younger every year. Now 5 more will since their friend is knocked up.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1935829 said:


> the 14 year old just imformed us that a 13 year old is pregnant at school. hickeys all over and just laughed about it, WTH?


Yea they keep getting younger and younger. Wonder where her parents are. I coached hockey 4 years ago and they were 12 year olds and the were talking about getting noggin.


----------



## Greenery

X Games has started.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1935726 said:


> Sss?
> 
> http://m.thn.com/blog/hockey-dad-loses-mind-punches-through-glass-to-yell-at-refs/


How the heck did that actually break he hardly hit it


----------



## qualitycut

I did see teen pregnancy is alot lower than it was 5 years ago though.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1935853 said:


> X Games has started.


Always fun to watch!

When the sleds come out anyway


----------



## qualitycut

Nwa weather story looks the same as this morning


----------



## banonea

I hope we get something to plow here this weekend but at 5 it sounded like only 1"....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm down to an inch on the hourly now. Also down to .07" rain.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1935856 said:


> I did see teen pregnancy is alot lower than it was 5 years ago though.


because SSS is off the streets


----------



## jimslawnsnow

my hourly shows .6". was 1.8".


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Regarding the "free" schooling. You can lead a horse to water but you can't make it drink.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I have this feeling the NAM will come in with snow again. Should know in 20 minutes.


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;1935857 said:


> Always fun to watch.
> 
> When the sleds come out anyway


Yeah, that's really the only part of it I watch


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1935881 said:


> I have this felling the NAM will come in with snow again. Should know in 20 minutes.


You always get my hopes up


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1935829 said:


> the 14 year old just imformed us that a 13 year old is pregnant at school. hickeys all over and just laughed about it, WTH?


Kid's having kids. Never a good outcome.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1935887 said:


> You always get my hopes up


NAM has been wrong all year.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1935889 said:


> NAM has been wrong all year.


Don't make me go into the archives. Give me a date of a storm two days out and I will prove you wrong!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1935891 said:


> Don't make me go into the archives. Give me a date of a storm two days out and I will prove you wrong!!!!!!!!!


The snow on 11-10


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1935887 said:


> You always get my hopes up


Well its just the NAM but it moved SW again. Not as far as it had once been but getting better.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1935892 said:


> The snow on 11-10


That was the date of the event? I can't remember. What did we get at the airport?

11/9/14 as of noon the New NAM had 2" vs. the New GFS had 8".


----------



## CityGuy

Bought a new 2 stage 96% high efficency furnace and A/C unit. Only cost us 5000 after all the rebates. It has a great filtration system with a filter that only needs to be changed 1 time a year and they will move my humidifier for free. They are installing it all tomorrow. Comes with a 10 year no cost to us parts and labor warrenty.


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;1935896 said:


> Bought a new 2 stage 96% high efficency furnace and A/C unit. Only cost us 5000 after all the rebates. It has a great filtration system with a filter that only needs to be changed 1 time a year and they will move my humidifier for free. They are installing it all tomorrow. Comes with a 10 year no cost to us parts and labor warrenty.


Can't beat that!


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;1935896 said:


> Bought a new 2 stage 96% high efficency furnace and A/C unit. Only cost us 5000 after all the rebates. It has a great filtration system with a filter that only needs to be changed 1 time a year and they will move my humidifier for free. They are installing it all tomorrow. Comes with a 10 year no cost to us parts and labor warrenty.


It has a few options:

UV Germicidal Lights
Dehumidifer
Carbon media air cleaner filter
Air purifier


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1935894 said:


> That was the date of the event? I can't remember. What did we get at the airport?
> 
> 11/9/14 as of noon the New NAM had 2" vs. the New GFS had 8".


I had 1 inch. Lwnmwr had like 16


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;1935898 said:


> Can't beat that!


Just under 9000 up front cost and rebates should be here by middle of febuary or so.


----------



## qualitycut

How about the snowfall of 12-27


----------



## qualitycut

I see its still under an inch though.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1935903 said:


> I had 1 inch. Lwnmwr had like 16


Oh that storm. Its all a blur to me. That was a tough one for any model since you didn't have to go far for a big jump in totals.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1935911 said:


> Oh that storm. Its all a blur to me. That was a tough one for any model since you didn't have to go far for a big jump in totals.


I just remebered cause we only have had 3 lol


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1935909 said:


> I see its still under an inch though.


Should be around .1" precip but its right on the line. Looks quite a bit different on the map than before. Not on the meteo yet.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1935829 said:


> the 14 year old just imformed us that a 13 year old is pregnant at school. hickeys all over and just laughed about it, WTH?


Yikes.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

As of 12-25-14 at noon. About 30 hours out the new NAM had 3" or so. GFS had 1.5"


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1935915 said:


> Should be around .1" precip but its right on the line. Looks quite a bit different on the map than before. Not on the meteo yet.


Yea its sharp cut offs it looks like


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1935918 said:


> As of 12-25-14 at noon. About 30 hours out the new NAM had 3" or so. GFS had 1.5"


K so it was correct twice.  i will find a wrong one, let me look through my texts


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/displayMod.php?var=eta_sfc_prcp&loop=loopall&hours=

This NAM is essentially the same it was at noon today.

Instead of the arrowhead through UP of MI, it's Arrowhead through Northern WI.


----------



## qualitycut

1-3 we were supposed to get 2-4


----------



## qualitycut

Nws also had 7 inches for the 5th of January. I like this game and they said this on the 2nd or 3rd


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1935924 said:


> http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/displayMod.php?var=eta_sfc_prcp&loop=loopall&hours=
> 
> This NAM is essentially the same it was at noon today.
> 
> Instead of the arrowhead through UP of MI, it's Arrowhead through Northern WI.


GFS goes the same way.

Wed/Thurs storm develops east of us now instead of west per GFS.


----------



## qualitycut

Like i said in early December, this has the feeling of the year it snowed in mid November then only plowed 2 inch accts like 4 times


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1935924 said:


> http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/displayMod.php?var=eta_sfc_prcp&loop=loopall&hours=
> 
> This NAM is essentially the same it was at noon today.
> 
> Instead of the arrowhead through UP of MI, it's Arrowhead through Northern WI.


Kind of. The new one brings the edge of the snow right along 94 more or less. Looks about 75 miles SW of the 12z run.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1935828 said:


> I know. Im sure it will snow my driver has drill in brainard this weekend.


And your back up is going to the Beargrease sled dog race.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1935930 said:


> Like i said in early December, this has the feeling of the year it snowed in mid November then only plowed 2 inch accts like 4 times


It feels like that now but based on history I just can't believe we don't get at least 6-7 more 2" storms at a minimum.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1935931 said:


> Kind of. The new one brings the edge of the snow right along 94 more or less. Looks about 75 miles SW of the 12z run.


The edge, sure, but the main moisture is still far far away, and it's less.

Earlier it was .5-.6" of moisture, now .35-.4" for the main moisture, which means the edges have less as well.


----------



## OC&D

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1935880 said:


> Regarding the "free" schooling. You can lead a horse to water but you can't make it drink.


I never said anything was free. There is a cost to everything. There is a cost in educating people and there is a cost in _not_ educating people, but it seems my second point is lost on many.

We could take it even further as well, and consider that there is a difference in cost in _how_ you educate people as well, a point alluded to by Dough, and elaborated on by Djag (whose hopefully cooled down at this point).


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh, called the Department of Revenue on my amended sales tax return today too. Never heard anything on it, or could find anything online whether it was accepted, approved, whatever.

Turns out it was turned over to the audit people. 

Should have just let them have the $882.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;1935932 said:


> And your back up is going to the Beargrease sled dog race.


He would never have Dmax be his backup! He's a ford guy through and through


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1935938 said:


> Oh, called the Department of Revenue on my amended sales tax return today too. Never heard anything on it, or could find anything online whether it was accepted, approved, whatever.
> 
> Turns out it was turned over to the audit people.
> 
> Should have just let them have the $882.


No, as long as you have less than 882 dollars worth of stuff they find your ahead.


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;1935940 said:


> He would never have Dmax be his backup! He's a ford guy through and through


And his last resort is going.....(fixed it for me)


----------



## qualitycut

On the meteo now at 11:1 its .8


----------



## CityGuy

Alright who's plow


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;1935946 said:


> And his last resort is going.....(fixed it for me)


Haha!


----------



## OC&D

CityGuy;1935949 said:


> Alright who's plow


I'm more interested in the plow lights--maybe turn the high beams on?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1935930 said:


> Like i said in early December, this has the feeling of the year it snowed in mid November then only plowed 2 inch accts like 4 times


Wow. I've done 4 full runs just this month


----------



## Bill1090

NWS here is at 1.5" at 00utc Monday on the meteo.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1935935 said:


> I never said anything was free. There is a cost to everything. There is a cost in educating people and there is a cost in _not_ educating people, but it seems my second point is lost on many.


Liberal!


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;1935955 said:


> Wow. I've done 4 full runs just this month


Got ya beat. 4 full runs and 1 clean up run this month.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1935955 said:


> Wow. I've done 4 full runs just this month


Im talking about a few years ago. I have only plowed 2 inchers 1 a month so far this year.


----------



## cbservicesllc

OC&D;1935935 said:


> I never said anything was free. There is a cost to everything. There is a cost in educating people and there is a cost in _not_ educating people, but it seems my second point is lost on many.
> 
> We could take it even further as well, and consider that there is a difference in cost in _how_ you educate people as well, a point alluded to by Dough, and elaborated on by Djag (whose hopefully cooled down at this point).


Well they say most major empires average about 250 years... we're well on our way to the end...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1935938 said:


> Oh, called the Department of Revenue on my amended sales tax return today too. Never heard anything on it, or could find anything online whether it was accepted, approved, whatever.
> 
> Turns out it was turned over to the audit people.
> 
> Should have just let them have the $882.


Oh dear.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1935933 said:


> It feels like that now but based on history I just can't believe we don't get at least 6-7 more 2" storms at a minimum.


I'm with you there... it's not even February yet...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1935965 said:


> Im talking about a few years ago. I have only plowed 2 inchers 1 a month so far this year.


Must have missed that.


----------



## qualitycut

I think dave dahl is high 2-3 Sunday?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Gonna almost be 40 here tomorrow I might have to go sit on the lake for the day


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1935991 said:


> Gonna almost be 40 here tomorrow I might have to go sit on the lake for the day


Be careful. 41 year old male found dead in fish house in waseca. Unless you just use a bucket out in the open?


----------



## qualitycut

Geez what happened to kids just beating up someone who bullied them. To much nurturing going on. Another downfall of america


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1935993 said:


> Be careful. 41 year old male found dead in fish house in waseca. Unless you just use a bucket out in the open?


Just seen a 27 year old died too but because they had generators running in their home.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1935990 said:


> I think dave dahl is high 2-3 Sunday?


That's what he says online too, even more father east.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1935990 said:


> I think dave dahl is high 2-3 Sunday?


Monday night into Tuesday, another couple inches as well.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1936000 said:


> That's what he says online too, even more father east.


He has snow covering the entire state.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1935990 said:


> I think dave dahl is high 2-3 Sunday?


Don't forget the NAM and the GFS aren't the only models. The EURO paints a different picture. 2-3" is quite possible.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1935993 said:


> Be careful. 41 year old male found dead in fish house in waseca. Unless you just use a bucket out in the open?


I usually bring my portable around here. In the wheel house it has a co2 detector


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1936004 said:


> Don't forget the NAM and the GFS aren't the only models. The EURO paints a different picture. 2-3" is quite possible.


Yea nws mentioned that one is more west in the discussion.


----------



## SSS Inc.

NorthernProServ;1936001 said:


> Monday night into Tuesday, another couple inches as well.


Again, its the EURO. And the GFS is on it too.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1936006 said:


> Yea nws mentioned that one is more west in the discussion.


Its basically on top of us and west. I suppose I could have mentioned that earlier. If I gave up my source I wouldn't have anything cool to offer so it must remain a secret.


----------



## CityGuy

Dahl seems confident of 2-3 Saturday night.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1936008 said:


> Again, its the EURO. And the GFS is on it too.


Gfs doesnt look like much over us monday Tuesday


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;1936014 said:


> Dahl seems confident of 2-3 Saturday night.


If I herd it correct bell on 11 said a dusting, but I wasnt paying a whole lot of attention


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1936015 said:


> Gfs doesnt look like much over us monday Tuesday


I meant it shows something. Not that its showing much but its on the chart.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Wait til you see the new GFS.

Trend or Mirage? This is why Dave was so confident. Euro and GFS with the NAM on the move.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1936017 said:


> If I herd it correct bell on 11 said a dusting, but I wasnt paying a whole lot of attention


At this point this year I am at the believe it when I see it mentallity.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1935999 said:


> Just seen a 27 year old died too but because they had generators running in their home.


Why? The electric shouldn't have been shut off due to cold weather. Either way it sucks


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1935991 said:


> Gonna almost be 40 here tomorrow I might have to go sit on the lake for the day


I'm gonna make sure there isnt any slick spots in the morning then I'm headed to the game farm to get the youngen some work.


----------



## BossPlow614

Just saw a chick I graduated high school with post on Facebook (first time I've probably been on it to read posts in over a week), "go away Gov Walker. Trying to be a teacher over here..." 16 people liked it and it was posted 51 min ago. If I didn't have a business with a public image to keep positive, I'd go off on the status.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1936015 said:


> Gfs doesnt look like much over us monday Tuesday


I really didn't have any heavy moisture over me the other night. Ended up with 1 1/2" on asphalt and almost 2" on concrete


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1936023 said:


> I'm gonna make sure there isnt any slick spots in the morning then I'm headed to the game farm to get the youngen some work.


Which one?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Schaffer just said everything east, but kept flakes in the forecast for Saturday night in case of a shift back to the west.

Didn't mention anything for Monday / Tuesday which is further east than Saturday, but showed snow for Thursday.

Back to PS4.


----------



## Drakeslayer

BossPlow614;1936024 said:


> Just saw a chick I graduated high school with post on Facebook (first time I've probably been on it to read posts in over a week), "go away Gov Walker. Trying to be a teacher over here..." 16 people liked it and it was posted 51 min ago. If I didn't have a business with a public image to keep positive, I'd go off on the status.


Do it..........!


----------



## Ranger620

jimslawnsnow;1936021 said:


> Why? The electric shouldn't have been shut off due to cold weather. Either way it sucks


Two winters ago I drove by one of my rentals and just happened to see there was a lock on the gas meter. Found out excel put the lock on it as they didnt pay their bills. After that I Took my key and went to the house. Went in and found out they were heating the house with kerosun kerosene heaters. Had all the co2 detectors and smoke detectors dismantled. Cant fix stupid


----------



## jimslawnsnow

BossPlow614;1936024 said:


> Just saw a chick I graduated high school with post on Facebook (first time I've probably been on it to read posts in over a week), "go away Gov Walker. Trying to be a teacher over here..." 16 people liked it and it was posted 51 min ago. If I didn't have a business with a public image to keep positive, I'd go off on the status.


Ahh wonderful world of politics. Where its not about doing right, but pleasing the right people to vote you back in. I don't hardly ever post or discuss politics as its a dead end subject that could be debated, basically forever. One reason why nothing seems to get done


----------



## Drakeslayer

jimslawnsnow;1936031 said:


> Ahh wonderful world of politics. Where its not about doing right, but pleasing the right people to vote you back in. I don't hardly ever post or discuss politics as its a dead end subject that could be debated, basically forever. One reason why nothing seems to get done


How are your roads down there?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;1936030 said:


> Two winters ago I drove by one of my rentals and just happened to see there was a lock on the gas meter. Found out excel put the lock on it as they didnt pay their bills. After that I Took my key and went to the house. Went in and found out they were heating the house with kerosun kerosene heaters. Had all the co2 detectors and smoke detectors dismantled. Cant fix stupid


No. But they shouldn't have shut it off in the first place. Plus didn't you break a law by not giving them notice?


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1936027 said:


> Which one?


Caribou. I have a membership there. Was down last weekend Friday actually


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Drakeslayer;1936032 said:


> How are your roads down there?


Such as? Snow/ ice? Or the asphalt condition?


----------



## Drakeslayer

jimslawnsnow;1936033 said:


> No. But they shouldn't have shut it off in the first place. Plus didn't you break a law by not giving them notice?


Huh? Notice for what?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1936023 said:


> I'm gonna make sure there isnt any slick spots in the morning then I'm headed to the game farm to get the youngen some work.


That should be fun!


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1936034 said:


> Caribou. I have a membership there. Was down There last weekend Friday actually


Nice, my shotgun is sitting in the same spot from when we went. Lol


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1936030 said:


> Two winters ago I drove by one of my rentals and just happened to see there was a lock on the gas meter. Found out excel put the lock on it as they didnt pay their bills. After that I Took my key and went to the house. Went in and found out they were heating the house with kerosun kerosene heaters. Had all the co2 detectors and smoke detectors dismantled. Cant fix stupid


Your lucky they didn't ether die in there or burn the thing down while dying in there


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1936021 said:


> Why? The electric shouldn't have been shut off due to cold weather. Either way it sucks


I think that only work's if they apply for a program. I could be wrong on that.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1936038 said:


> Nice, my shotgun is sitting in the same spot from when we went. Lol


Mine have been sitting a long time too now


----------



## Ranger620

jimslawnsnow;1936033 said:


> No. But they shouldn't have shut it off in the first place. Plus didn't you break a law by not giving them notice?


Utility company's can now shut it off they get their way. I didn't break the law by entering with out notice. A landlord can enter his property legally with out notice for a few reasons. Fear of damage to my property is one of them. With gas off I have the right to protect my property and make sure in the dead of winter my pipes are not broke. Turns out they were moving out (mid lease) wrecked some stuff in the house.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1936042 said:


> Utility company's can now shut it off they get their way. I didn't break the law by entering with out notice. A landlord can enter his property legally with out notice for a few reasons. Fear of damage to my property is one of them. With gas off I have the right to protect my property and make sure in the dead of winter my pipes are not broke. Turns out they were moving out (mid lease) wrecked some stuff in the house.


My dad had some bad tenants in his last rental they broke a lot of stuff. Sad people can't treat someone's home with respect


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Drakeslayer;1936036 said:


> Huh? Notice for what?


Entering the house. I believe its a 24 hour notice or it used to be. I got a landlord for that among plenty of things when I rented


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;1936042 said:


> Utility company's can now shut it off they get their way. I didn't break the law by entering with out notice. A landlord can enter his property legally with out notice for a few reasons. Fear of damage to my property is one of them. With gas off I have the right to protect my property and make sure in the dead of winter my pipes are not broke. Turns out they were moving out (mid lease) wrecked some stuff in the house.


When did they change that about utilities?


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1936038 said:


> Nice, my shotgun is sitting in the same spot from when we went. Lol


Your welcome to tag along if you want. He has all roosters. Was just planning on an easy field for the youngin. 4 birds if its just me just a quick 4 and out. She did good last time. I put out 4 and she only found one but to her defense I waited to long to take her after they were planted. After she ran the field we took out 14 dogs and ran the fields and birds were no where to be found.


----------



## Drakeslayer

jimslawnsnow;1936045 said:


> Entering the house. I believe its a 24 hour notice or it used to be. I got a landlord for that among plenty of things when I rented


Ranger already answered. See above.


----------



## Ranger620

jimslawnsnow;1936045 said:


> Entering the house. I believe its a 24 hour notice or it used to be. I got a landlord for that among plenty of things when I rented


Again if you feel your property is being damaged you have the right to enter with out notice. I did knock. 


jimslawnsnow;1936047 said:


> When did they change that about utilities?


I'm not sure. It used to be after Oct. 15th to April 15th now it can be dead of winter. I had a long conversation with them. I now have it set up if it's going to get shut off I get a notification and it just goes in my name if I choose


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Drakeslayer;1936050 said:


> Ranger already answered. See above.


He replied while I was typing


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;1936052 said:


> Again if you feel your property is being damaged you have the right to enter with out notice. I did knock.
> 
> I'm not sure. It used to be after Oct. 15th to April 15th now it can be dead of winter. I had a long conversation with them. I now have it set up if it's going to get shut off I get a notification and it just goes in my name if I choose


See my post to drake


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1936048 said:


> Your welcome to tag along if you want. He has all roosters. Was just planning on an easy field for the youngin. 4 birds if its just me just a quick 4 and out. She did good last time. I put out 4 and she only found one but to her defense I waited to long to take her after they were planted. After she ran the field we took out 14 dogs and ran the fields and birds were no where to be found.


Shoot me a text in the morning. I dont want to screw up your plans


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;1936052 said:


> Again if you feel your property is being damaged you have the right to enter with out notice. I did knock.
> 
> I'm not sure. It used to be after Oct. 15th to April 15th now it can be dead of winter. I had a long conversation with them. I now have it set up if it's going to get shut off I get a notification and it just goes in my name if I choose


OK. Guess its been a while since I've heard about it. When we had public utilities in town we would get info with it with bills. Now we have a different company and a different way of doing stuff in the country.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1936048 said:


> Your welcome to tag along if you want. He has all roosters. Was just planning on an easy field for the youngin. 4 birds if its just me just a quick 4 and out. She did good last time. I put out 4 and she only found one but to her defense I waited to long to take her after they were planted. After she ran the field we took out 14 dogs and ran the fields and birds were no where to be found.


What kind if dog do you have?


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1935958 said:


> Liberal!


:laughing:

Our common ground is possibly greater than either of us may be willing to admit.

You do live in Minneapolis, after all.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1936055 said:


> Shoot me a text in the morning. I dont want to screw up your plans


I will do that. The only thing is its a must we kill the birds:laughing:. Shes young and its important for her to get birds in her mouth. I think shes only around 30 or so so far. Planning on 4 a week till he runs out or snow gets too deep


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

GFS is at 3.5" again on the meteo.


Back to PS4.


----------



## Green Grass

OC&D;1936059 said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Our common ground is possibly greater than either of us may be willing to admit.
> 
> You do live in Minneapolis, after all.


Says the guy in St . Paul


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1936057 said:


> What kind if dog do you have?


Dogs.. not dog. Dont judge. I'm married (12 years) no kids so dont judge.

I have 6. 5 are british labs and my oldest is a chesepeke. 8 years ago I bought a dog from a breeder and we became good friends. All have come from him since.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1936061 said:


> GFS is at 3.5" again on the meteo.
> 
> Back to PS4.


Yes it does where's it going to land


----------



## SSS Inc.

OC&D;1936059 said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Our common ground is possibly greater than either of us may be willing to admit.
> 
> You do live in Minneapolis, after all.


If my neighbors knew where I stood I don't think I would be invited to the block party anymore.  Its amazing how many people I interact with in MPLS that just assume I'm on board with whatever they are selling. I avoid the conversations with neighbors, school parents etc. because I know they wouldn't be nearly as tolerant of opposing views as I am. By tolerant I mean I don't unleash a barrage of obscenities and logical thoughts.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1936060 said:


> I will do that. The only thing is its a must we kill the birds:laughing:. Shes young and its important for her to get birds in her mouth. I think shes only around 30 or so so far. Planning on 4 a week till he runs out or snow gets too deep


Lol no crap. We would need more than 4 for a chance at that.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1936061 said:


> GFS is at 3.5" again on the meteo.
> 
> Back to PS4.


I told you to look.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;1936062 said:


> Says the guy in St . Paul


And doesn't plow:laughing:

J/k


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;1936063 said:


> Dogs.. not dog. Dont judge. I'm married (12 years) no kids so dont judge.
> 
> I have 6. 5 are british labs and my oldest is a chesepeke. 8 years ago I bought a dog from a breeder and we became good friends. All have come from him since.


I guess you weren't kidding when you said you could supply the dogs for the trip south. Now I might just have to make it happen.


----------



## OC&D

Ranger620;1936030 said:


> Two winters ago I drove by one of my rentals and just happened to see there was a lock on the gas meter. Found out excel put the lock on it as they didnt pay their bills. After that I Took my key and went to the house. Went in and found out they were heating the house with kerosun kerosene heaters. Had all the co2 detectors and smoke detectors dismantled. Cant fix stupid


I had a renter that would leave the oven on with the door open.

Section 8 paid me $954 dollars of her rent, she paid me the other $46 in cash. The cash was from some other welfare program. I used to joke about how I paid taxes just so I could get it back in my rent money. She left me with a cockroach infestation and about $2k worth of repairs to the house.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1936063 said:


> Dogs.. not dog. Dont judge. I'm married (12 years) no kids so dont judge.
> 
> I have 6. 5 are british labs and my oldest is a chesepeke. 8 years ago I bought a dog from a breeder and we became good friends. All have come from him since.


That's awesome! There all trained as bird dogs?? I miss having a dog, will be a year next week when I lost my retriever


----------



## OC&D

Drakeslayer;1936069 said:


> And doesn't plow:laughing:


20 years was enough!

You're right though, I suppose I no longer have anything of value to contribute around here.


----------



## OC&D

SSS Inc.;1936065 said:


> If my neighbors knew where I stood I don't think I would be invited to the block party anymore.  Its amazing how many people I interact with in MPLS that just assume I'm on board with whatever they are selling. I avoid the conversations with neighbors, school parents etc. because I know they wouldn't be nearly as tolerant of opposing views as I am. By tolerant I mean I don't unleash a barrage of obscenities and logical thoughts.


For the most part, my views would alienate me from both "sides," so I typically hold my tongue. I make an exception for the fine folks on Plowsite, because it's particularly enjoyable getting folks riled up around here.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1936066 said:


> Lol no crap. We would need more than 4 for a chance at that.


Remember the game farm birds fly slower 



Doughboy12;1936070 said:


> I guess you weren't kidding when you said you could supply the dogs for the trip south. Now I might just have to make it happen.


I am always happy to take someone. This year I didnt get out as much as I would have liked mainly due to the snow in November then the cold weather kept me in a few days too. 


Polarismalibu;1936073 said:


> That's awesome! There all trained as bird dogs?? I miss having a dog, will be a year next week when I lost my retriever


Yes all as bird dogs. Some have more training than others. My oldest two are fully trained the others are at a mid level one high mid. The new girl will be fully trained. The older two have been getting a "pass" so their getting forgetful sort of speak of some of the more advanced stuff


----------



## OC&D

Ranger620;1936063 said:


> I'm married (12 years) no kids so don't judge.


10 years in May for me, and I don't have any kids either.* The dogs I've had(and have) are better people than 99% of the people I've met.


----------



## Ranger620

OC&D;1936077 said:


> 10 years in May for me, and I don't have any kids either.* The dogs I've had(and have) are better people than 99% of the people I've met.


Aint that the truth. My wife and I are "dinks" (Dual income no kids) 

13 june 1st


----------



## Polarismalibu

OC&D;1936077 said:


> 10 years in May for me, and I don't have any kids either.* The dogs I've had(and have) are better people than 99% of the people I've met.


I'll just assume I'm in that 1%


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1936076 said:


> Remember the game farm birds fly slower
> 
> I am always happy to take someone. This year I didnt get out as much as I would have liked mainly due to the snow in November then the cold weather kept me in a few days too.
> 
> Yes all as bird dogs. Some have more training than others. My oldest two are fully trained the others are at a mid level one high mid. The new girl will be fully trained. The older two have been getting a "pass" so their getting forgetful sort of speak of some of the more advanced stuff


A lot of work to train them fully but so rewarding.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1936080 said:


> Aint that the truth. My wife and I are "dinks" (Dual income no kids)
> 
> 13 june 1st


i was thinking cdp ( crazy dog people )


----------



## banonea

OC&D;1936077 said:


> 10 years in May for me, and I don't have any kids either.* The dogs I've had(and have) are better people than 99% of the people I've met.


21 years this November here, no kids,1 dog (husky) and 3 cats. Dog is the wife's and the cats are mine. Much easier than kids.....no college, easier to potty train and don't talk back.....


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;1936080 said:


> Aint that the truth. My wife and I are "dinks" (Dual income no kids)
> 
> 13 june 1st


Never heard that one before. Nothing wrong with it, we do things are friends only dream of.......


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1936082 said:


> A lot of work to train them fully but so rewarding.


If you duck hunt alot and need the overs and backs yes. Just pheasnt hunting I dont think its needed. It takes alot out of them to bring them that far. I didnt want to put some thru it if I'm not gonna use it as I quit duck hunting years ago but the new girl I just wanna do it to say I did it again. Plus I do some shows with my buddy and it would be nice for "display" when at the boat shows.


----------



## Deershack

CityGuy;1935896 said:


> Bought a new 2 stage 96% high efficency furnace and A/C unit. Only cost us 5000 after all the rebates. It has a great filtration system with a filter that only needs to be changed 1 time a year and they will move my humidifier for free. They are installing it all tomorrow. Comes with a 10 year no cost to us parts and labor warrenty.


Is it a Lenox? Got one a couple of years ago and it's great.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1936083 said:


> i was thinking cdp ( crazy dog people )


Well you wouldnt be the first lol. Some have given me a hard time just give them the lecture. Like bano said cheaper than kids easier to train lol. All animals see the vet get a top quality food and lots of people time. Now if I had kids I would only have one maybe two.


----------



## OC&D

Ranger620;1936080 said:


> Aint that the truth. My wife and I are "dinks" (Dual income no kids)
> 
> 13 june 1st


Us too, though my wife might argue my income certain months.


----------



## OC&D

Polarismalibu;1936081 said:


> I'll just assume I'm in that 1%


Haha! A good assumption!


----------



## OC&D

banonea;1936084 said:


> 21 years this November here, no kids,1 dog (husky) and 3 cats. Dog is the wife's and the cats are mine. Much easier than kids.....no college, easier to potty train and don't talk back.....


Congrats on 21 years! I won the lottery with my wife. As I'm sure many of you might imagine, it's nearly impossible to find a gal to put up with a guy as infuriatingly disagreeable as me.


----------



## Ranger620

OC&D;1936090 said:


> Us too, though my wife might argue my income certain months.


Maybe have to get together for a drink one day if we can fall into that 1%. Ill send over my resume:laughing:


----------



## OC&D

Ranger620;1936089 said:


> if I had kids I would only have one maybe two.


Good idea! Don't let them outnumber you!


----------



## OC&D

Ranger620;1936094 said:


> Maybe have to get together for a drink one day if we can fall into that 1%. Ill send over my resume:laughing:


Haha! Maybe I should bring a shotgun and we could give one of your dogs a workout ahead of time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If the GFS holds, we could plow 4 times next week.

Back to PS...er, wait...off to bed.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Before I head to bed, how much for a conceal & carry permit?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1936100 said:


> Before I head to bed, how much for a conceal & carry permit?


75 ish there is a guy that does one at a gun range by you. 3 hr class.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1936099 said:


> If the GFS holds, we could plow 4 times next week.
> 
> Back to PS...er, wait...off to bed.


Im to lazy to look but meteo dont show it. I do see single digit temps a week from tomorrow though.


----------



## banonea

OC&D;1936092 said:


> Congrats on 21 years! I won the lottery with my wife. As I'm sure many of you might imagine, it's nearly impossible to find a gal to put up with a guy as infuriatingly disagreeable as me.


Same here. My wife has supported me in every crazy venture that I have done and patched me up after all the stupid **** I have done over the years. I would kill for her.....

Funny part is if you met us, you would not think we would EVER be together, She looks like a librarian, very quiet and shy for the most part (except when we are at Sturgis, I will post pic someday ) and I am as loud as they come, ask Quality, Jim & Lwrmn.:yow!:


----------



## OC&D

LwnmwrMan22;1936100 said:


> Before I head to bed, how much for a conceal & carry permit?


Not to be nit-picky, but it is simply a carry permit and concealment has nothing to do with it.

As Has been mentioned, the typical class is around $80, though you also have to pay the fee for the permit to your county. I have a Utah permit and a Florida permit as well to maximize the number of states I can carry in. Obviously that is an additional expense.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1936100 said:


> Before I head to bed, how much for a conceal & carry permit?


Around $100.00 for the class and what every your county charges for it. Olmsted Co. is $100.00 for a 5 year permit.


----------



## OC&D

banonea;1936104 said:


> Same here. My wife has supported me in every crazy venture that I have done and patched me up after all the stupid **** I have done over the years. I would kill for her....


That's awesome, and sounds strangely familiar.


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1936105 said:


> Not to be nit-picky, but it is simply a carry permit and concealment has nothing to do with it.
> 
> As Has been mentioned, the typical class is around $80, though you also have to pay the fee for the permit to your county. I have a Utah permit and a Florida permit as well to maximize the number of states I can carry in. Obviously that is an additional expense.


So you can carry in 35+ states?


----------



## Deershack

You guy are a bunch of yourngsters. We celebrate 46 years in Mar. How she has stuck with me all these years I will never know, but I do know I'm damm lucky she has.


----------



## OC&D

qualitycut;1936110 said:


> So you can carry in 35+ states?


Over 40 actually, I typically don't pay much attention to it tough unless I'm flying. Better to be tried by 12 than carried by 6.


----------



## Deershack

OC&D;1936112 said:


> Over 40 actually, I typically don't pay much attention to it tough unless I'm flying. Better to be tried by 12 than carried by 6.


Can you get a permit in other states without living there?


----------



## qualitycut

OC&D;1936112 said:


> Over 40 actually, I typically don't pay much attention to it tough unless I'm flying. Better to be tried by 12 than carried by 6.


Haha good point.


----------



## CityGuy

Deershack;1936087 said:


> Is it a Lenox? Got one a couple of years ago and it's great.


I believe so. He went through it all and covered so many brands and pros and cons I am not sure what brand anymore. I do know its a name brand lenox or rheem.


----------



## banonea

Deershack;1936111 said:


> You guy are a bunch of yourngsters. We celebrate 46 years in Mar. *How she has stuck with me all these years I will never know, but I do know I'm damm lucky she has*.


Congrats bro, and I say the same thing every day:laughing:


----------



## OC&D

Deershack;1936111 said:


> You guy are a bunch of yourngsters. We celebrate 46 years in Mar. How she has stuck with me all these years I will never know, but I do know I'm damm lucky she has.


That's awesome! I'll be dead before I reach that. I was 30 when I got married: it takes a long time to find a wife when you're as big of an a$$hole as I am!


----------



## qualitycut

Deershack;1936113 said:


> Can you get a permit in other states without living there?


Yes some states have reciprocity woth one another.


----------



## OC&D

Deershack;1936113 said:


> Can you get a permit in other states without living there?


Yes, it depends on the state.


----------



## qualitycut

Deershack;1936113 said:


> Can you get a permit in other states without living there?


http://www.usacarry.com/concealed_carry_permit_reciprocity_maps.html


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1936104 said:


> Same here. My wife has supported me in every crazy venture that I have done and patched me up after all the stupid **** I have done over the years. I would kill for her.....
> 
> Funny part is if you met us, you would not think we would EVER be together, She looks like a librarian, very quiet and shy for the most part (except when we are at Sturgis, I will post pic someday ) and I am as loud as they come, ask Quality, Jim & Lwrmn.:yow!:


Mom said your interesting. Very nice nice and knowledgeable and do great work. She is much more pleased with your service than her last.


----------



## banonea

Deershack;1936113 said:


> Can you get a permit in other states without living there?


If you get the right permit combinations, there is no need to.


----------



## Deershack

I know that a lot of states recognose permits from other states. But you mentioned also haveing permits from a couple of other states seeming to indicate that you got them to enlarge the number of states you could carry in. I'm wondering if you had to live in those other states in order to get those permits,


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;1936123 said:


> Mom said your interesting. Very nice nice and knowledgeable and do great work. She is much more pleased with your service than her last.


I am glad she is happy. I like her as well. I think I have seen her 3 times since we started but always has a smile.. I made a point a telling my guys that her work dose not get screwed up or someone will be gone......


----------



## OC&D

Deershack;1936125 said:


> I know that a lot of states recognose permits from other states. But you mentioned also haveing oermits from a couple of other states seeming to indicate that you got them to enlarge the number of states you could carry in. I'm wondering if you had to live in those other states in order to get those permits,


Certain states will issue permits to non-residents, but not all. I have permits in Florida and Utah, though I'm not a resident.


----------



## banonea

Deershack;1936125 said:


> I know that a lot of states recognose permits from other states. But you mentioned also haveing oermits from a couple of other states seeming to indicate that you got them to enlarge the number of states you could carry in. I'm wondering if you had to live in those other states in order to get those permits,


Nope, just apply ware you got your permit. it will cost you another fee, but id you are doing allot of traveling, it is worth it. I only have the one for Minnesota, But I can carry in SD, WI, IL, MI, IA and a few others. IL you can only carry in your vehicle if you are not a resident.


----------



## Deershack

We maybe going to New York, by way of Canada and then down the E coast to DC and back through the middle states. I know I can't carry in Canada and will have to ship my carry piece to someone out E, but I'm wondering where else I might have a problem.


----------



## banonea

Check out this site

http://www.usacarry.com/concealed_carry_permit_reciprocity_maps.html


----------



## BossPlow614

So is the green on radar (rain on WCCO's mobile weather app) heading this way from up north? Sure looks to be & the current temp is 30.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

OC&D;1936127 said:


> Certain states will issue permits to non-residents, but not all. I have permits in Florida and Utah, though I'm not a resident.


The wife and I have MN and UT. I'll have to look into what others we gain with FL


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Winter weather advisory issued for freezing rain


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Guess I'll get up and head out


----------



## SnowGuy73

31° breezy cloudy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

2-4" Saturday night per nws.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1936160 said:


> 2-4" Saturday night per nws.


Bring it.....


----------



## CityGuy

Man the wind was howling last night.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1936162 said:


> Bring it.....


Agreed............


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

It's 34 out but boy the wind is whippin and cold


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1936167 said:


> It's 34 out but boy the wind is whippin and cold


Was just thinking the same.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sam says get the shovels ready.


----------



## SnowGuy73

snowguy73;1936188 said:


> sam says get the shovels ready.


2-3"........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Brickman says maybe a slushy inch metro.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Marler says few inches possible for the region.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Wow. 43 for a high on Wednesday


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;1936128 said:


> Nope, just apply ware you got your permit. it will cost you another fee, but id you are doing allot of traveling, it is worth it. I only have the one for Minnesota, But I can carry in SD, WI, IL, MI, IA and a few others. IL you can only carry in your vehicle if you are not a resident.


No fair. I can't carry in MN with my WI permit. Might have to look into a Utah one.


----------



## Bill1090

Got an email last night for landscape work. Good stuff.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Stacy has 3.5" for Saturday / Sunday, then another 1.5" on Monday.


----------



## Green Grass

30 feels like 22


----------



## Bill1090

Lwnmwr you get anything up there? I see there's a Winter Wx Advisory.


----------



## Bill1090

I'm at 26* with a 5mph wind right now.


----------



## Bill1090

I'm up to 1-2" for Sunday now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1936205 said:


> Lwnmwr you get anything up there? I see there's a Winter Wx Advisory.


Looks like some freezing rain about to hit, watching the radar.

I should probably go start the truck so the windshield is warm if I get a salt call.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1936201 said:


> Got an email last night for landscape work. Good stuff.


I got a call from a REO company needing an initial cut done in the end of December. We had just gotten a few inches of snow. Maybe around the 27th. Would have to look at invoices


----------



## jimslawnsnow

This progressive commercial is sickening. Its a new one that they made to look old


----------



## Bill1090

Ummmmm...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

FWIW, where NWS and others have the snowfall map now, Friday morning, John Dee had the same map yesterday morning. Soooooo....if he doesn't change this morning, and it ends up where the maps show, he is first this round.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1936216 said:


> Ummmmm...


Hmmm...they have me at 1-3", but there looks like 1/2"-1"


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;1936227 said:


> Hmmm...they have me at 1-3", but there looks like 1/2"-1"


My app says 1-2" for me. The map shows otherwise.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1936224 said:


> FWIW, where NWS and others have the snowfall map now, Friday morning, John Dee had the same map yesterday morning. Soooooo....if he doesn't change this morning, and it ends up where the maps show, he is first this round.


I'm at 38* for tomorrow and 34* Sunday. I'm not going to get too excited for 3" of snow yet.


----------



## Bill1090




----------



## starspangled6.0

We're up to 2-4" in St. Paul, too. We're coming, we're coming...


----------



## OC&D

bill1090;1936238 said:


>


hahahaha!!!!!


----------



## Bill1090

NWS shows 3" on the meteo.


----------



## Bill1090

OC&D;1936251 said:


> hahahaha!!!!!


Looks like you broke my interweb photo.


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1936084 said:


> 21 years this November here, no kids,1 dog (husky) and 3 cats. Dog is the wife's and the cats are mine. Much easier than kids.....no college, easier to potty train and don't talk back.....


Well that wasn't the break down I was expecting... :waving:


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1936100 said:


> Before I head to bed, how much for a conceal & carry permit?


Please stop referring to it as that...its just a "Permit to Carry a Pistol"

:salute:

Edit: Sorry, I see you were already told that.


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;1936272 said:


> Please stop referring to it as that...its just a "Permit to Carry a Pistol"
> 
> :salute:


Must be different over there? Here in Wi we can open carry, but need a permit to carry concealed.


----------



## Doughboy12

OC&D;1936117 said:


> That's awesome! I'll be dead before I reach that. I was 30 when I got married: it takes a long time to find a wife when you're as big of an a$$hole as I am!


This...but later than that.


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1936272 said:


> Please stop referring to it as that...its just a "Permit to Carry a Pistol"
> 
> :salute:


No,it is a permit to conceal a gun on your person.


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;1936273 said:


> Must be different over there? Here in Wi we can open carry, but need a permit to carry concealed.


We can carry without a permit under a very few situations here.


----------



## OC&D

Bill1090;1936256 said:


> Looks like you broke my interweb photo.


Yeah, I don't know what's up with that.


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;1936273 said:


> Must be different over there? Here in Wi we can open carry, but need a permit to carry concealed.


I dont belive you can open carry in MN


----------



## starspangled6.0

OC&D;1935573 said:


> Are you making the argument that the government shouldn't pay for education at all?
> 
> Just like your brother-in-law, I worked to put myself through college as well. That said, I couldn't do that today, nor do I think your bother-in-law could. Even if your brother-in-law could make $30k/year delivering pizzas, he couldn't afford the $40k/year it costs to go to a mediocre school like Hamline University these days.


In a perfect world, the government would be completely out of the education system, yes. I was homeschooled through high school, and the only state activities we had to bother with was those pointless standardized tests. We pulled together with 50+ other families in our community, and used the brightest minds in the group to do the teaching. My mom was a teacher herself, and now all of my siblings and myself are considered "over achievers." If you want a different style of education - That's fine, just don't come asking me to pay for it.

Friend of mine just dropped $325k on a law degree, and last I heard, she's still serving at Applebee's. I've seen what works for me, and it boils my blood that people expect me to cover the cost of someone else's choices. Look, I'll never change your mind. That's fine - all I want is to be left alone: let me succeed or fail because of my own choices, and don't try to get me to pay for someone else's stuff. Frankly, I feel that it's immoral to take that money from me, and even worse to enslave my fellow Americans in yet another entitlement program.


----------



## qualitycut

Kstp.

The bigger story is an Alberta Clipper moving in Saturday night/Sunday morning that could produce an inch or two of snow, with heavier amounts over central Wisconsin.


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1936275 said:


> No,it is a permit to conceal a gun on your person.


Sorry but I have to disagree sir!


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1936276 said:


> We can carry without a permit under a very few situations here.


But not "open"carry


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1936278 said:


> I dont belive you can open carry in MN


Yes you can.

Personally no need for it, takes the element of suprise away and just draws unneeded attention


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1936283 said:


> But not "open"carry


You need to pay better attention in your carry permit classes...


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1936284 said:


> Yes you can.
> 
> Personally no need for it, takes the element of suprise away and just draws unneeded attention


This........


----------



## Doughboy12

Deershack;1936129 said:


> We maybe going to New York, by way of Canada and then down the E coast to DC and back through the middle states. I know I can't carry in Canada and will have to ship my carry piece to someone out E, but I'm wondering where else I might have a problem.


DC will give you a problem...AFAIK


----------



## starspangled6.0

I recommend talking to Gary Shade, of Shades landing in the south metro. He did my permit class, and is a genius when it comes to today's carry laws. He's really active on Facebook... Probably the best way to reach him.


----------



## OC&D

The MN permit allows you to legally carry either concealed or open. You cannot legally carry at all without a permit(aside from a handful of special circumstances as Dough mentioned). 

I agree with Quality, open carry offers zero tactical advantages, in fact, in many cases it is puts you at a disadvantage. I always carry concealed.


----------



## Doughboy12

*When is a permit to carry not required?*
A permit to carry is not required of a person: (Minnesota Statute 624.714 Subd. 9)

To keep or carry about the person's place of business, dwelling house, premises or on land possessed by the person a pistol; 
To carry a pistol from a place of purchase to the person's dwelling house or place of business, or from the person's dwelling house or place of business to or from a place where repairing is done, to have the pistol repaired;
To carry a pistol between the person's dwelling house and place of business;
To carry a pistol in the woods or fields or upon the waters of this state for the purpose of hunting or of target shooting in a safe area;
To transport a pistol in a motor vehicle, snowmobile or boat if the pistol is unloaded, contained in a closed and fastened case, gun box, or securely tied package.


----------



## Doughboy12

Permit FAQ


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

As others have said, open carry is stupid. Why would you want that kind of attention? What if a bad guy wants a gun, now you're a target. I'd prefer to blend in


----------



## SnowGuy73

Clouds are thinning.


----------



## Doughboy12

I didn't see a road temp...?


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1936284 said:


> Yes you can.
> 
> Personally no need for it, takes the element of suprise away and just draws unneeded attention


Must be a Olmsted co. thing


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1936288 said:


> You need to pay better attention in your carry permit classes...


Im my class in Rochester, we were told no open carry in Rochester.


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1936334 said:


> Must be a Olmsted co. thing


Um... no such thing. They CAN'T have "special" rules on this one.


----------



## skorum03

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1936330 said:


> As others have said, open carry is stupid. Why would you want that kind of attention? What if a bad guy wants a gun, now you're a target. I'd prefer to blend in


Although I agree that it draws attention, I think that some people, with all this gun regulation stuff coming from a certain side of the political spectrum, just like to show that they can open carry and exercise their 2nd amendment right. But yes, I would say it draws unwanted attention.


----------



## Bill1090

If anyone is wondering.... NWS is saying snow ratios of 13:1.


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1936335 said:


> Im my class in Rochester, we were told no open carry in Rochester.


Please tell me who your instructor was. I want to ask my friend Andrew Rothman about why he would be doing that.


----------



## Bill1090

I wonder if the greens will now be called browns? http://landscapemanagement.net/trug...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Guess I'm hoping the NAM is right now, with only 2.5" of snow.


----------



## Doughboy12

123789..... and you wanted 125000 by Christmas or New Years


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1936345 said:


> Guess I'm hoping the NAM is right now, with only 2.5" of snow.


I think they are all going to be wrong.


----------



## Doughboy12

34 and cloudy downtown. Feels Damp.


----------



## starspangled6.0

Yah... another 2" storm would be perfect, especially if it's wet and heavy.


----------



## qualitycut

Now ar 2-4 and less than 1 from less than 1, this morning was 2-4 only


----------



## TKLAWN

Novak has a new map out, with southern shift.

2-4 for most everyone.


----------



## mnlefty

Bill1090;1936343 said:


> I wonder if the greens will now be called browns? http://landscapemanagement.net/trug...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer


Just a marketing ploy... now the know nothing salesmen can tell the uneducated homeowner "we're the official lawn care company of the PGA and the PGA championship". We all know it means virtually nothing, any golf course above a goat track wouldn't let trugreen near their course, but Joe Blow homeowner will be impressed. Wow, they can make my lawn look like the courses on tv!!

Just like Scotts and Major League Baseball.


----------



## starspangled6.0

TKLAWN;1936355 said:


> Novak has a new map out, with southern shift.
> 
> 2-4 for most everyone.


Bring it! payuppayuppayup


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1936355 said:


> Novak has a new map out, with southern shift.
> 
> 2-4 for most everyone.


Well its definitely not going to snow now

Edit . No totals just travel impact


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1936355 said:


> Novak has a new map out, with southern shift.
> 
> 2-4 for most everyone.


Hopefully he's right.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1936353 said:


> Now ar 2-4 and less than 1 from less than 1, this morning was 2-4 only


Still the same here.


----------



## OC&D

skorum03;1936338 said:


> Although I agree that it draws attention, I think that some people, with all this gun regulation stuff coming from a certain side of the political spectrum, just like to show that they can open carry and exercise their 2nd amendment right. But yes, I would say it draws unwanted attention.


I think that open carry in some circumstances can be beneficial in educating the general population about our rights depending on how it's done. 4 guys going to get coffee at Starbucks with AR's and tactical rigs sporting extra magazines hurts our cause more than it helps.


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1936341 said:


> Please tell me who your instructor was. I want to ask my friend Andrew Rothman about why he would be doing that.


I cannot remember. .....


----------



## CityGuy

New furnace and A/C install is in progress.

Hope they finish today. Old furnace is out and new just went down the stairs.


----------



## OC&D

CityGuy;1936390 said:


> New furnace and A/C install is in progress.
> 
> Hope they finish today. Old furnace is out and new just went down the stairs.


If they don't, you hired the wrong company!


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;1936390 said:


> New furnace and A/C install is in progress.
> 
> Hope they finish today. Old furnace is out and new just went down the stairs.


At least it's not -20 when it's getting installed.


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1936332 said:


> I didn't see a road temp...?


Didn't get one this morning and I'm off today


----------



## CityGuy

TKLAWN;1936355 said:


> Novak has a new map out, with southern shift.
> 
> 2-4 for most everyone.


Is this for both storms or just the sat/sun storm?


----------



## CityGuy

OC&D;1936393 said:


> If they don't, you hired the wrong company!


I figured they would be here by around 8 and they did not get here until around 10.

If nothing else I for sure want heat this weekend or I will be making a call to the owner and their "watch dog" company.


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;1936394 said:


> At least it's not -20 when it's getting installed.


I wouldn't have done it if it was that cold. Wold have waited for warmer weather.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Ch 5 has the metro at 2.8" with a sharp cut off


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1936396 said:


> Didn't get one this morning and I'm off today


Your off everyday. :waving:


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1936406 said:


> Your off everyday. :waving:


Let me rephrase that. I did not have to go into the office today.


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1936404 said:


> Ch 5 has the metro at 2.8" with a sharp cut off


Where abouts was the cut off?


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1936412 said:


> Where abouts was the cut off?


Basically 94


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

I think lakeville was at .4"


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;1936419 said:


> Basically 94


Isn't it always? Either north or south


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1936428 said:


> Isn't it always? Either north or south


Everytime its mentioned. Maybe just an easy reference?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1936431 said:


> Everytime its mentioned. Maybe just an easy reference?


Same with 90. North, south or along like it follows them


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1936428 said:


> Isn't it always? Either north or south


It seems to be.


----------



## CityGuy

Sam is 90% confident on the snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1936431 said:


> Everytime its mentioned. Maybe just an easy reference?


I'm sure if you read Duluth NWS they would probay reference hwy 2 all the time.


----------



## ryde307

My VRAC for Saturday night - Sunday at 10AM is 3.4". I'm being optimistic.


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;1936442 said:


> My VRAC for Saturday night - Sunday at 10AM is 3.4". I'm being optimistic.


Thumbs Up I like your thinking.


----------



## TKLAWN

ryde307;1936442 said:


> My VRAC for Saturday night - Sunday at 10AM is 3.4". I'm being optimistic.


Wow, that's an early VRAC. SSS should be proud!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bright sunshine on prior.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm going with either 2.8" or 6.4"..... Will make my final decision in 24 hours.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1936441 said:


> I'm sure if you read Duluth NWS they would probay reference hwy 2 all the time.


also true....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1936452 said:


> Bright sunshine on prior.


Not a cloud in the sky in Wyoming. Completely clear from Blaine, north.


----------



## NorthernProServ




----------



## qualitycut

Going fishing on whire bear if anyone is bored


----------



## Bill1090

33* and cloudy.


----------



## skorum03

It'll snow, I'm headed to Wausau this weekend for a hockey tournament, won't be back until Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Bill1090

Locals here are saying 1-3".


----------



## CityGuy

Man that snow/sleet line is really close. Too close for comfort at this time.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;1936272 said:


> Please stop referring to it as that...its just a "Permit to Carry a Pistol"
> 
> :salute:
> 
> Edit: Sorry, I see you were already told that.


Not his fault... kind of misleading when everyone offers "Conceal and Carry" classes


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1936455 said:


> I'm going with either 2.8" or 6.4"..... Will make my final decision in 24 hours.


Don't you mean 6.4" for you and 2.8 for the rest of us


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1936458 said:


>


I like that!


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;1936477 said:


> I like that!


Best map yet!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1936475 said:


> Don't you mean 6.4" for you and 2.8 for the rest of us


For the most part, yes. Especially if we're referring to engines.


----------



## CityGuy

I didn't think hvac guys were plumbers?

Seems to be way to much crack going on with the helper.


----------



## SnowGuy73

City of prior lake is pre treating.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1936484 said:


> For the most part, yes. Especially if we're referring to engines.


I got a 6.7 though


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SnowGuy73;1936492 said:


> City of prior lake is pre treating.


Little premature isn't it? Couldn't wait until tomorrow?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1936484 said:


> For the most part, yes. Especially if we're referring to engines.


NO, smallest displacement I own is 5.7


----------



## CityGuy

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1936499 said:


> Little premature isn't it? Couldn't wait until tomorrow?


Most cities don't staff on a weekend unless it's snowing or sometimes a parks department for rinks.


----------



## Advantage

LwnmwrMan22;1936441 said:


> I'm sure if you read Duluth NWS they would probay reference hwy 2 all the time.


All. The. Time.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1936487 said:


> I didn't think hvac guys were plumbers?
> 
> Seems to be way to much crack going on with the helper.


stop checking him out!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1936510 said:


> stop checking him out!


You wish. Just walking around it's hanging out.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1936510 said:


> stop checking him out!


Shouldn't you be studying?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

New GFS...... 1.5" @ 13:1.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1936515 said:


> Shouldn't you be studying?


Ran a medical at the school.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1936523 said:


> Ran a medical at the school.


Anything good?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1936522 said:


> New GFS...... 1.5" @ 13:1.


See? Told you I didn't have to look at any weather... Thumbs Up


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1936528 said:


> Anything good?


seizure....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/d..._sfc_prcp&loop=selected&hours=hr036hr042hr048


----------



## CityGuy

Novak as of 10 minutes ago.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1934209 said:


> Saturday/Sunday snow will go SW like today's snow.


Posted at 3:22 am, 1/21/15.


----------



## Bill1090




----------



## BossPlow614

CityGuy;1936545 said:


> Novak as of 10 minutes ago.


He seems pretty confident.


----------



## BossPlow614

The timing (ending around 5am or something like that) will be just awesome for dealing with the residential customers that are picky. They'll go to bed at 11pm Saturday when it's snowing & wake up at 8am to sunny skies and be calling to complain why their driveway wasn't done because they're trying to get to church. As if 3-4" of snow traps them in


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1936551 said:


> He seems pretty confident.


He does but I'm not buying into it yet fully. I think it may shift a bit yet. I do think snow will happen the question still is how much.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just like last year, double XP this weekend for Call of Duty and it's going to snow.


----------



## djagusch

Nws moved everything sw it seems. 1 to 2 in western wi and 1 to 3 in eastern mn. See the temps forecasted are higher now also.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I can't believe you guys aren't all talking about how your hourlies have dropped. Everybody is too quick to change forecasts.


----------



## andersman02

LwnmwrMan22;1936562 said:


> Just like last year, double XP this weekend for Call of Duty and it's going to snow.


I stopped playing advanced warfare, me and my friend are back on ghosts.

Couldn't stand advanced warfare, just wasn't my cup of tea


----------



## CityGuy

NWS has me at 1-3 both home and work.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1936565 said:


> I can't believe you guys aren't all talking about how your hourlies have dropped. Everybody is too quick to change forecasts.


My hourly went from 3.8" Sat/Sun to 2.1". My 1.5" on Mon/Tue went to .6".

Happy????


----------



## ryde307

andersman02;1936566 said:


> I stopped playing advanced warfare, me and my friend are back on ghosts.
> 
> Couldn't stand advanced warfare, just wasn't my cup of tea


They have all gone down hill. I think it was Modern Warfare that was the best. I was actually thinking about getting it again to kill some time this winter.


----------



## IDST

got 90% of my electrical roughed in for the basement. still bored as hell. need some snow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1936570 said:


> They have all gone down hill. I think it was Modern Warfare that was the best. I was actually thinking about getting it again to kill some time this winter.


IMO, AW is the best one. The exo suits are a novelty, but for actual game play, I have fewer issues on the PS4 that I didn't on the PS3.


----------



## CityGuy

jagext;1936573 said:


> got 90% of my electrical roughed in for the basement. still bored as hell. need some snow


Sounds like fun.


----------



## BossPlow614

ryde307;1936570 said:


> They have all gone down hill. I think it was Modern Warfare that was the best. I was actually thinking about getting it again to kill some time this winter.


Modern Warfare as in the first one? Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare? If I do ever play xbox & want to play a shooter game besides Halo, I play that. It's the best game of their series.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

BossPlow614;1936557 said:


> The timing (ending around 5am or something like that) will be just awesome for dealing with the residential customers that are picky. They'll go to bed at 11pm Saturday when it's snowing & wake up at 8am to sunny skies and be calling to complain why their driveway wasn't done because they're trying to get to church. As if 3-4" of snow traps them in


I had one call about the 1/2" we had a week ago. Said they couldn't drive in it


----------



## CityGuy

They caught SSS on camera driving on the sidewalk again.

http://www.kare11.com/story/news/crime/2015/01/23/police-chase-leads-to-crash-in-mpls/22231959/


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1936582 said:


> I had one call about the 1/2" we had a week ago. Said they couldn't drive in it


Did you tell them to turn in their liecence and possibly man card?


----------



## CityGuy

Hvac guys just asked if it's ok for them to stay late and finish tonight? Stay late on a friday? Hell yea stay as late as you want and keep working.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;1936585 said:


> Did you tell them to turn in their liecence and possibly man card?


I was at expo. They are around 90. They also managed to drive through it I see. I think they thought it was more than we had


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1936569 said:


> My hourly went from 3.8" Sat/Sun to 2.1". My 1.5" on Mon/Tue went to .6".
> 
> Happy????


Thanks. I was expecting to check in and see three pages of "My hourly went down" :laughing:


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

CityGuy;1936597 said:


> Hvac guys just asked if it's ok for them to stay late and finish tonight? Stay late on a friday? Hell yea stay as late as you want and keep working.


Tell them you'll buy the beer and pizza, just get it done


----------



## CityGuy

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1936614 said:


> Tell them you'll buy the beer and pizza, just get it done


I told them they can have a cold one if it's done tonight.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Well the NAM is back up to 3-3.5" or so.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

2.3 inches on hourly for me. That's perfect. NO more NO less.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NAM is just lagging behind the GFS. They will both end up in SW MN like was posted at 3:22 am on 1/21/15.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

MNPLOWCO;1936628 said:


> 2.3 inches on hourly for me. That's perfect. NO more NO less.


It'll change 25 times at a minimum before its done


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1936631 said:


> NAM is just lagging behind the GFS. They will both end up in SW MN like was posted at 3:22 am on 1/21/15.


Yea its in south dakota and then iowa. Just means its going to shift right back on us


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1936631 said:


> NAM is just lagging behind the GFS. They will both end up in SW MN like was posted at 3:22 am on 1/21/15.


BLAH BLAH BLAH. You thought the thing would stay 200 miles north at one point, just admit it.


----------



## NorthernProServ

DQ 5.00 dollar lunch, not bad expect the burger is meant for a 7 year old.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1936641 said:


> BLAH BLAH BLAH. You thought the thing would stay 200 miles north at one point, just admit it.


You're right. I was nervous I was going to be wrong with my prediction at 3:22 am on 1/21/15.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Watch the Nor'easter. That'll influence our snow.


----------



## qualitycut

So am i seeing that right its in the southern part of state almost SD


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1936643 said:


> You're right. I was nervous I was going to be wrong with my prediction at 3:22 am on 1/21/15.


Did you issue a travel impact map? That's the only way I can figure out what people are thinking are Maps with travel impacts listed.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/d..._sfc_prcp&loop=selected&hours=hr036hr042hr048


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ha... Just got a call from Brickman to service Target... The way our year is going I'd jump on mid-year expecting to cash in big time and then we'd get hammered...


----------



## CityGuy

From Yuhas

Lots of fast weather changes in the Twin Cities the next 7 days and it does look like next weekend ( January 31/Feb 1 ) will be much colder with highs in the single digits and low around -5 below but before that at times it will feel more like early March.
Increasing clouds tonight with lows near 30 and light winds from the West at 5 to 10 mph. Mainly cloudy Saturday with West-Southwest winds at 5 mph and highs in the mid 30s. Cloudy with a mix of rain and snow from 6pm to 8pm then changing to all snow after 8pm and ending about 10am Sunday with 1" to 3" of accumulation and some isolated 4" amounts possible in the north Metro around Lino Lakes and Forest Lakes areas. Lows will fall into the mid 20s Saturday night so roads will be slippery in the evening and Sunday morning.
Light snow ends about 10am Sunday then peeks of sun in the afternoon and highs in the upper 20s With Northeast winds at 5 to 10 mph. Cloudy Sunday night with light freezing drizzle mixed with light snow after 11pm through 11am Monday and this may cause some icy driving conditions Monday morning but Monday afternoon driving will be fine with temperatures in the mid 30s.
Partly cloudy Tuesday and Wednesday with highs in the mid 30s Tuesday and near 40 degrees Wednesday possibly even warmer than that if we get sunshine through the afternoon.
Colder Thursday with a chance for light snow and highs in the 20s.
Colder on Friday with 1" to 3" of snow possible in the evening and highs in the 20s.
Looks a lot colder next Saturday and Sunday with highs around +8 above and lows both nights at -5 to -8 below.
Average highs are now in the mid 20s for this time of January.
** Thanks again for all the kind words about my dog Foster - much appreciated and we are missing him! Jonathan Yuhas


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

cbservicesllc;1936649 said:


> Ha... Just got a call from Brickman to service Target... The way our year is going I'd jump on mid-year expecting to cash in big time and then we'd get hammered...


I'd question why? Hard to believe whoever they had couldn't keep up


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1936648 said:


> http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/d..._sfc_prcp&loop=selected&hours=hr036hr042hr048


Thats the old run. The new one came a bit NE.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1936650 said:


> From Yuhas
> 
> Lots of fast weather changes in the Twin Cities the next 7 days and it does look like next weekend ( January 31/Feb 1 ) will be much colder with highs in the single digits and low around -5 below but before that at times it will feel more like early March.
> Increasing clouds tonight with lows near 30 and light winds from the West at 5 to 10 mph. Mainly cloudy Saturday with West-Southwest winds at 5 mph and highs in the mid 30s. Cloudy with a mix of rain and snow from 6pm to 8pm then changing to all snow after 8pm and ending about 10am Sunday with 1" to 3" of accumulation and some isolated 4" amounts possible in the north Metro around Lino Lakes and Forest Lakes areas. Lows will fall into the mid 20s Saturday night so roads will be slippery in the evening and Sunday morning.
> Light snow ends about 10am Sunday then peeks of sun in the afternoon and highs in the upper 20s With Northeast winds at 5 to 10 mph. Cloudy Sunday night with light freezing drizzle mixed with light snow after 11pm through 11am Monday and this may cause some icy driving conditions Monday morning but Monday afternoon driving will be fine with temperatures in the mid 30s.
> Partly cloudy Tuesday and Wednesday with highs in the mid 30s Tuesday and near 40 degrees Wednesday possibly even warmer than that if we get sunshine through the afternoon.
> Colder Thursday with a chance for light snow and highs in the 20s.
> Colder on Friday with 1" to 3" of snow possible in the evening and highs in the 20s.
> Looks a lot colder next Saturday and Sunday with highs around +8 above and lows both nights at -5 to -8 below.
> Average highs are now in the mid 20s for this time of January.
> ** Thanks again for all the kind words about my dog Foster - much appreciated and we are missing him! Jonathan Yuhas


Ha! He actually listed Lino and Forest Lake for Lwnmwrman!


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1936651 said:


> I'd question why? Hard to believe whoever they had couldn't keep up


That's exactly what I said...

He said it was either poor service or they just got the contract late and have had whoever they could do it and now they've had a chance to reassess... He wasn't exactly sure because he was just handed the account apparently


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1936655 said:


> Ha! He actually listed Lino and Forest Lake for Lwnmwrman!


Everyone is picking on me!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/d...loop=selected&hours=hr030hr036hr042hr048hr054

Sure looks the same to me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Here's why the NAM went up....

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/d...prcp&loop=selected&hours=hr39hr42hr45hr48hr51


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;1936650 said:


> From Yuhas
> 
> Lots of fast weather changes in the Twin Cities the next 7 days and it does look like next weekend ( January 31/Feb 1 ) will be much colder with highs in the single digits and low around -5 below but before that at times it will feel more like early March.
> Increasing clouds tonight with lows near 30 and light winds from the West at 5 to 10 mph. Mainly cloudy Saturday with West-Southwest winds at 5 mph and highs in the mid 30s. Cloudy with a mix of rain and snow from 6pm to 8pm then changing to all snow after 8pm and ending about 10am Sunday with 1" to 3" of accumulation and some isolated 4" amounts possible in the north Metro around Lino Lakes and Forest Lakes areas. Lows will fall into the mid 20s Saturday night so roads will be slippery in the evening and Sunday morning.
> Light snow ends about 10am Sunday then peeks of sun in the afternoon and highs in the upper 20s With Northeast winds at 5 to 10 mph. Cloudy Sunday night with light freezing drizzle mixed with light snow after 11pm through 11am Monday and this may cause some icy driving conditions Monday morning but Monday afternoon driving will be fine with temperatures in the mid 30s.
> Partly cloudy Tuesday and Wednesday with highs in the mid 30s Tuesday and near 40 degrees Wednesday possibly even warmer than that if we get sunshine through the afternoon.
> Colder Thursday with a chance for light snow and highs in the 20s.
> Colder on Friday with 1" to 3" of snow possible in the evening and highs in the 20s.
> Looks a lot colder next Saturday and Sunday with highs around +8 above and lows both nights at -5 to -8 below.
> Average highs are now in the mid 20s for this time of January.
> ** Thanks again for all the kind words about my dog Foster - much appreciated and we are missing him! Jonathan Yuhas


Apparently he doesn't listen to his lead, Dahl.

Dahl said 1-3" with isolated 5-6" north and east of the met.... oh... wait...


----------



## qualitycut

Its not going to snow cause im not going up north now


----------



## Greenery

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1936651 said:


> I'd question why? Hard to believe whoever they had couldn't keep up


What kind of triggers do those type of places usually have?

I noticed the other morning a handful of them not done in Mtka (Best Buy, Target, etc.)


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;1936668 said:


> What kind of triggers do those type of places usually have?
> 
> I noticed the other morning a handful of them not done in Mtka (Best Buy, Target, etc.)


This guy told me 2"...


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1936659 said:


> http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/d...loop=selected&hours=hr030hr036hr042hr048hr054
> 
> Sure looks the same to me.


Thats becuase both links are the 12z run. Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1936672 said:


> Thats becuase both links are the 12z run. Thumbs Up


Maybe so, but all the GFS are back down to 1.5" on the meteo.


----------



## Bill1090

Plows on. Lets do this! wesportwesport


----------



## Green Grass

Bill1090;1936677 said:


> Plows on. Lets do this! wesportwesport


I should do that tomorrow so it is not frozen into the front yard.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1936677 said:


> Plows on. Lets do this! wesportwesport


All of mine are on. All trucks are full except for the one I drive around.

All return springs are fixed. Have extra return springs / bolts.

New cutting edges installed today on the worst plow, headlights out on 2 plows fixed.

Pretty much just waiting. Waiting.... Waiting.............


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1936680 said:


> All of mine are on. All trucks are full except for the one I drive around.
> 
> All return springs are fixed. Have extra return springs / bolts.
> 
> New cutting edges installed today on the worst plow, headlights out on 2 plows fixed.
> 
> Pretty much just waiting. Waiting.... Waiting.............


Sounds like somebody's been busy today.


----------



## Bill1090

Also we might get dumped on. I decided today I ready for spring.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1936658 said:


> Everyone is picking on me!!!!


Well go eat worms then


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1936671 said:


> This guy told me 2"...


What target?? The one by the hospital? MG? I cant beleive target would allow a 2" trigger. Every one i see its bare pavement. The one by the hospital has had the same equipment there every year for the past two or three


----------



## albhb3

Bill1090;1936690 said:


> Also we might get dumped on. I decided today I ready for spring.


I hear ya ran down 52 with the window wide open felt great


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1936676 said:


> Maybe so, but all the GFS are back down to 1.5" on the meteo.


The meteo is for Rookies and Reference. I'm looking at the big picture.


----------



## albhb3

Ranger620;1936693 said:


> What target?? The one by the hospital? MG? I cant beleive target would allow a 2" trigger. Every one i see its bare pavement. The one by the hospital has had the same equipment there every year for the past two or three


Not in this lifetime...unless the managers an idiot from flurda


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1936698 said:


> The meteo is for Rookies and Reference. I'm looking at the big picture.


Yea and its mostly south


----------



## Bill1090

Just for you Richard.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1936693 said:


> What target?? The one by the hospital? MG? I cant beleive target would allow a 2" trigger. Every one i see its bare pavement. The one by the hospital has had the same equipment there every year for the past two or three


Yeah there a 2" trigger but they will call and complain and do work orders for anything less then 2" or untill it gets to bare pavement. I know someone who did target once


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1936704 said:


> Yea and its mostly south


Yeah, but its more north than it was. I'm watching the northern edge. Totals may not change because of a slight shift but I'd rather be in the "sweet" spot for 2" vs. right on the edge of 0" or 2" ( like the rest of the year). I also want it south enough so I stay all snow the whole storm. Its close to the perfect spot for me.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;1936705 said:


> Just for you Richard.


Thanks Bill!:waving:


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

That's just like Wells Fargo the contract is 1.5" trigger on the lot. But they will do a service request at 1" or less. I don't do any but a buddy does a bunch


----------



## NorthernProServ

Accu is at 3~6"


----------



## NorthernProServ

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1936719 said:


> That's just like Wells Fargo the contract is 1.5" trigger on the lot. But they will do a service request at 1" or less. I don't do any but a buddy does a bunch


Seems like a lot of unnecessary phone calls and emails If that's the case. Every wells Fargo looks like zero tolerance to me.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1936666 said:


> Its not going to snow cause im not going up north now


Well you just cafed yourself....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1936724 said:


> Seems like a lot of unnecessary phone calls and emails If that's the case. Every wells Fargo looks like zero tolerance to me.


I have a couple of banks that are a 1" trigger. However, they want everything under done for the parking areas.

It works out well, because I have x amount of money each month, but it would be too hard to nail down a number on a flat fee for every single snowfall.

This year I'm really coming out ahead, as each under 1" service is $75. Plus I get the monthly service money.


----------



## Greenery

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1936719 said:


> That's just like Wells Fargo the contract is 1.5" trigger on the lot. But they will do a service request at 1" or less. I don't do any but a buddy does a bunch


Larsons? .


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1936679 said:


> I should do that tomorrow so it is not frozen into the front yard.


You have a test to take.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1936743 said:


> Larsons? .


They do a ton of them


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1936693 said:


> What target?? The one by the hospital? MG? I cant beleive target would allow a 2" trigger. Every one i see its bare pavement. The one by the hospital has had the same equipment there every year for the past two or three


Yeah that's the one I was contacted about... Target is seperate from the rest of the center... Interstate takes care of the rest (that might be the equipment you see)


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

There is zero snow at the casino in Hinckley. The grass is bare.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Greenery;1936743 said:


> Larsons? .


No, but he does seven that I can think of. He's been doing them for years at least 10. He use to do corporate too until a new prop mgr took over 4-5 yrs ago


----------



## Green Grass

Greenery;1936743 said:


> Larsons? .





Polarismalibu;1936751 said:


> They do a ton of them


I think they do like 70% of them around the metro


----------



## unit28

Nato rockets

I don't get it

But its cool to watch


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1936744 said:


> You have a test to take.


that sound be done by 10


----------



## qualitycut

Took my less than half out fir sunday


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1936763 said:


> that sound be done by 10


If we actually get going on time.

:laughing: It's government. What was I thinking.


----------



## CityGuy

Well they almost completed it. They ran out of refrigerant for the ac. Said they will get it on Monday.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;1936777 said:


> Well they almost completed it. They ran out of refrigerant for the ac. Said they will get it on Monday.


I would hope you wouldn't need it before then


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1936778 said:


> I would hope you wouldn't need it before then


I think we're good until then.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1936781 said:


> I think we're good until then.


Nope I am going to stop by and turn the gas off to your house.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1936787 said:


> Nope I am going to stop by and turn the gas off to your house.


I will go padlock it quick then. :waving:


----------



## Greenery

It looks like it's going to cool off again late next week.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Greenery;1936795 said:


> It looks like it's going to cool off again late next week.


I for one can't wait. This warm weather gets me all antsy like I need everything ready for Spring. I want some ridiculous cold so I don't feel guilty sitting home and watching TV.


----------



## NorthernProServ

That changed....again.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;1936804 said:


> That changed....again.


Like always. That's why I don't really watch it closely. Its just too much back and forth to plan on anything


----------



## Bill1090

NorthernProServ;1936804 said:


> That changed....again.


As always..


----------



## Bill1090

Updated La Crosse one.


----------



## qualitycut

Cracks me up those both show to totally different things for your area


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1936818 said:


> Cracks me up those both show to totally different things for your area


Lacrosse is pretty darn generic with 1-4". Probably the right thing to do at this point.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1936820 said:


> Lacrosse is pretty darn generic with 1-4". Probably the right thing to do at this point.


Yea go north of eau claire and they have less than 1 then ours shows 3 for that area.


----------



## banonea

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1936719 said:


> That's just like Wells Fargo the contract is 1.5" trigger on the lot. But they will do a service request at 1" or less. I don't do any but a buddy does a bunch


all of them in Rochester are 0 tolerance. If you can leave a footprint, Plow it and salt. I subbed to a guy for a year, He had a cash cow and screwed it up BAD. He was billing close to $30,000.00 a month for plowing/salt spreading and they would right the check. I would love to get it but they are PITA.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1936727 said:


> I have a couple of banks that are a 1" trigger. However, they want everything under done for the parking areas.
> 
> It works out well, because I have x amount of money each month, but it would be too hard to nail down a number on a flat fee for every single snowfall.
> 
> This year I'm really coming out ahead, as each under 1" service is $75. Plus I get the monthly service money.


I got 1 bank, 1" trigger that pays me $875.00 per month. Takes 20 min to plow up to a 6" snow fall.......payup


----------



## Drakeslayer

banonea;1936823 said:


> all of them in Rochester are 0 tolerance. If you can leave a footprint, Plow it and salt. I subbed to a guy for a year, He had a cash cow and screwed it up BAD. He was billing close to $30,000.00 a month for plowing/salt spreading and they would right the check. I would love to get it but they are PITA.


For 30,000 a month I would be out on site with a torch melting every snowflake.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Who needs snow???


----------



## banonea

Drakeslayer;1936827 said:


> For 30,000 a month I would be out on site with a torch melting every snowflake.


As I said, I would love to have it, but they have had the same people for 5 years no, and that company is hard to beat. they will loose money before a account. they do all the lawn care as well.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;1936818 said:


> Cracks me up those both show to totally different things for your area


Maybe I won't get anything.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1936830 said:


> Who needs snow???


Did we Win?


----------



## mnlefty

LwnmwrMan22;1936830 said:


> Who needs snow???


You cash that $2000 check that just came in?


----------



## Drakeslayer

banonea;1936832 said:


> As I said, I would love to have it, but they have had the same people for 5 years no, and that company is hard to beat. they will loose money before a account. they do all the lawn care as well.


I'm confused $30,000 a month for what exactly? One site or how many?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1936830 said:


> Who needs snow???


Oh good for you!


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1936830 said:


> Who needs snow???


Hey now you can get a new bumper! :waving:


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1936827 said:


> For 30,000 a month I would be out on site with a torch melting every snowflake.


I would just service that account and spend an hour a snowfall. I would be done 23 hrs before lwmr


----------



## SSS Inc.

All right hockey coaches. I need some drills to help my girls engage the other player and use their body to do so(Not checking). So I'm looking for some body contact drills suitable for 8 and 9 year olds. What have you got. Right now these girls I think are affraid to even bump an opposing player.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1936857 said:


> All right hockey coaches. I need some drills to help my girls engage the other player and use their body to do so(Not checking). So I'm looking for some body contact drills suitable for 8 and 9 year olds. What have you got. Right now these girls I think are affraid to even bump an opposing player.


Start on goal line and skate towards blue line with puck have other player skate towards circle and curve up and run them into the boards.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1936857 said:


> All right hockey coaches. I need some drills to help my girls engage the other player and use their body to do so(Not checking). So I'm looking for some body contact drills suitable for 8 and 9 year olds. What have you got. Right now these girls I think are affraid to even bump an opposing player.


Do some drills where entering the zone they have to rub the other player out. or tie them up behind the net.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1936860 said:


> Do some drills where entering the zone they have to rub the other player out. or tie them up behind the net.





qualitycut;1936859 said:


> Start on goal line and skate towards blue line with puck have other player skate towards circle and curve up and run them into the boards.


Well you two pretty much summed up my original plan. Thumbs Up I can't seem to think of or find anything else so I'll start there and see how they do. I'll report at 9:00 a.m. tomorrow after practice. The main idea is to get these girls to not be affraid to get more aggressive. Meanwhile my 5 year old boy will gladly engage anybody carrying the puck. Its crazy how different boys and girls are.

* Nothing like an 8 a.m. practice on my Birthday! Yay me!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Drakeslayer;1936840 said:


> I'm confused $30,000 a month for what exactly? One site or how many?


I would say its at least 6 sites.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1936864 said:


> Well you two pretty much summed up my original plan. Thumbs Up I can't seem to think of or find anything else so I'll start there and see how they do. I'll report at 9:00 a.m. tomorrow after practice. The main idea is to get these girls to not be affraid to get more aggressive. Meanwhile my 5 year old boy will gladly engage anybody carrying the puck. Its crazy how different boys and girls are.
> 
> * Nothing like an 8 a.m. practice on my Birthday! Yay me!


My son just runs them over to get the puck.

For your birthday I am going to go take a test.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1936865 said:


> I would say its at least 6 sites.


I'll take 48 of those sites please. @ $240,000 a month I would be very happy.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1936864 said:


> Well you two pretty much summed up my original plan. Thumbs Up I can't seem to think of or find anything else so I'll start there and see how they do. I'll report at 9:00 a.m. tomorrow after practice. The main idea is to get these girls to not be affraid to get more aggressive. Meanwhile my 5 year old boy will gladly engage anybody carrying the puck. Its crazy how different boys and girls are.
> 
> * Nothing like an 8 a.m. practice on my Birthday! Yay me!


Just had that conversation with the gf, i wabt a boy for hockey purposes. Hole different game


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1936866 said:


> My son just runs them over to get the puck.
> 
> For your birthday I am going to go take a test.


In a couple years we'll have to set up a Waverly/Mpls scrimmage.

Thanks for the last part. My favorite part is that its going to finally snow so I can't partake in any Beer activities tomorrow.......Unless I start early and take a nap I suppose.


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;1936864 said:


> Well you two pretty much summed up my original plan. Thumbs Up I can't seem to think of or find anything else so I'll start there and see how they do. I'll report at 9:00 a.m. tomorrow after practice. The main idea is to get these girls to not be affraid to get more aggressive. Meanwhile my 5 year old boy will gladly engage anybody carrying the puck. Its crazy how different boys and girls are.
> 
> * Nothing like an 8 a.m. practice on my Birthday! Yay me!


Bribe them. $20 each hit.


----------



## qualitycut

And no snow on your bday either, sucky


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1936872 said:


> Just had that conversation with the gf, i wabt a boy for hockey purposes. Hole different game


Very true. I have both and I have to admit I never liked girls hockey in the past but its fun when you're coaching anyway. Plus you can teach your own kid to play a different kind of game than most girls play. For some perspective my 5 yr old boy can play with these girls. He does play with 7 year olds already but these girls are 4 years older and they are more than few steps behind the boys.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;1936876 said:


> Bribe them. $20 each hit.


I think I'd still leave the rink with a full wallet.


----------



## Drakeslayer

jimslawnsnow;1936865 said:


> I would say its at least 6 sites.


5K a month for a bank!Thumbs Uppayup


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1936871 said:


> I'll take 48 of those sites please. @ $240,000 a month I would be very happy.


I think the 30k is for all the sites


----------



## SSS Inc.

UH OH! Was Lwnmwr correct????? Will I be hammering Beers tomorrow???


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Drakeslayer;1936883 said:


> 5K a month for a bank!Thumbs Uppayup


Could be more sites. I really don't know. I am not a fan of banks. Too tight to work in or around


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1936886 said:


> I think the 30k is for all the sites


I know. He said 30k a month but we have no idea how many sites. You guessed maybe 6+ so I said I'll take 48 like that thus the 240k. 8( groups of 6) x 30k.

Its probably more like 30 sites + for 30k


----------



## qualitycut

Geez, gfs is all over the place today.


----------



## Bill1090

I'm starting to think BUST....


----------



## Bill1090

I'm now at less than 1" Sunday and less than 1" Monday.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;1936896 said:


> I'm starting to think BUST....


The morning of a storm the models all shift. This will be on top of us all or in Nebraska when we wake up. All the locals still need to back way off before they can all come back at the last minute. I'm going with a 2" Pre-VRAC.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1936891 said:


> I know. He said 30k a month but we have no idea how many sites. You guessed maybe 6+ so I said I'll take 48 like that thus the 240k. 8( groups of 6) x 30k.
> 
> Its probably more like 30 sites + for 30k


In an ideal world that would work.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1936893 said:


> Geez, gfs is all over the place today.


Seriously. You don't often see a step by step shift starting in Northern Wis. and ending in Iowa all in 24 hours. Strange to say the least.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1936899 said:


> The morning of a storm the models all shift. This will be on top of us all or in Nebraska when we wake up. All the locals still need to back way off before they can all come back at the last minute. I'm going with a 2" Pre-VRAC.


Lots of 1-4 on locals at 10


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1936857 said:


> All right hockey coaches. I need some drills to help my girls engage the other player and use their body to do so(Not checking). So I'm looking for some body contact drills suitable for 8 and 9 year olds. What have you got. Right now these girls I think are affraid to even bump an opposing player.


I used to do a leap frog thing along the boards. Player in front has a puck and is coasting. Player behind steps out and skates around and pinches the player off the puck....and on and on around the rink.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1936864 said:


> * Nothing like an 8 a.m. practice on my Birthday! Yay me!


 :waving:


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1936903 said:


> Lots of 1-4 on locals at 10


I'm surprised, usually they are the first to run. Any talk of the shift south?


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;1936903 said:


> Lots of 1-4 on locals at 10


NWS saying light snow, yet still have the 1-4" map.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1936880 said:


> Very true. I have both and I have to admit I never liked girls hockey in the past but its fun when you're coaching anyway. Plus you can teach your own kid to play a different kind of game than most girls play. For some perspective my 5 yr old boy can play with these girls. He does play with 7 year olds already but these girls are 4 years older and they are more than few steps behind the boys.


Must be the coaching... :laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1936906 said:


> I used to do a leap frog thing along the boards. Player in front has a puck and is coasting. Player behind steps out and skates around and pinches the player off the puck....and on and on around the rink.


Thats a good one. I remember doing something similar way back when. Thanks!



Doughboy12;1936908 said:


> :waving:


Thanks, I'm turning the big 22.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1936913 said:


> Thanks, I'm turning the big 22.


In dog years? :laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1936909 said:


> I'm surprised, usually they are the first to run. Any talk of the shift south?


Nope 4 and 11 was what i caught but was over metro.


----------



## qualitycut

Levi is taking a beating


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1936918 said:


> Levi is taking a beating


I thought it started at 10:30???


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1936912 said:


> Must be the coaching... :laughing:


Hey, My kids get more coaching in the backyard than anywhere else. My 2 year old skates better that most 4 year olds. 

This is my first year with the girls and part of it IS coaching I think. They are timid from the get go and this could have easily been addressed at younger ages. Some of them get it, some don't. The ones that don't will probably bail on the whole hockey idea in the next few years. I definitely think more can be done with the girls earlier but part of the problem is coaches treat them like the little girls they are. With that said, no matter what you do Girls and Boys are going to be different.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1936915 said:


> In dog years? :laughing:


Not that old. Remember I live in MPLS. I had three babies by the time I graduated.


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;1936913 said:


> Thanks, I'm turning the big 52.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;1936926 said:


> Fixed it for you.


Too high!

I'm younger than Dough, Deershack, Lwnboy, and older that Quality, Green, MJBossdubb2000, Ryde , Skorum etc. Not sure how I rank against CB and others.


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;1936930 said:


> Too high!
> 
> I'm younger than Dough, Deershack, Lwnboy, and older that Quality, Green, MJBossdubb2000, Ryde , Skorum etc. Not sure how I rank against CB and others.


Ahhh 42 then?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;1936937 said:


> Ahhh 42 then?


Getting warmer...................


----------



## qualitycut

I wonder if the gfs will be up in Canada tomorrow morning


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm still at 2" tomorrow night, .5" Monday night.

Oh, and am leaving ahead.

Paid for the cutting edges, dinner, filled the trucks, paid for the checks I ordered. 

Only thing better will be to wake up to less than half.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1936939 said:


> I wonder if the gfs will be up in Canada tomorrow morning


I will be close to Canada tomorrow.


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;1936938 said:


> Getting warmer...................


I'll just go with somewhere between 30 and 40 then. Happy Birthday (early)


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1936939 said:


> I wonder if the gfs will be up in Canada tomorrow morning


Probably, and it will be all rain here. It ought to be getting close when we are only 20 hours away. I swear there is always a shift when I'm sleeping though. I'm still betting on a couple inches.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;1936939 said:


> I wonder if the gfs will be up in Canada tomorrow morning


I thought it was headed south. Did it change its mind??


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;1936944 said:


> I'll just go with somewhere between 30 and 40 then. Happy Birthday (early)


Wow, you're good and you have no idea how close you really are.  And Thanks!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'd go with 35 by the looks of his Facebook posts on NWS.


----------



## Bill1090

Heading to bed. Early VRAC: BUST!


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;1936946 said:


> I thought it was headed south. Did it change its mind??


Yea but this morning it was in the arrow head or last night, its changed so much i cant remember


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1936947 said:


> Wow, you're good and you have no idea how close you really are.  And Thanks!


30-40 is a pretty wide range lol.


----------



## qualitycut

I just hope tomorrow its at 0 or 3 and makes up its mind.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1936953 said:


> I just hope tomorrow its at 0 or 3 and makes up its mind.


Me too.

And lwnmwr could be 2 for 2 this weekend. Hmmmmmm. See above.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Happy Birthday Ricky. 




NAM pretty much follows the above map.


----------



## banonea

Drakeslayer;1936840 said:


> I'm confused $30,000 a month for what exactly? One site or how many?


7 sites....


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1936948 said:


> I'd go with 35 by the looks of his Facebook posts on NWS.


I was thinking 37 myself...

Edit: Looks like you may have been right


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SSS Inc.;1936930 said:


> Too high!
> 
> I'm younger than Dough, Deershack, Lwnboy, and older that Quality, Green, MJBossdubb2000, Ryde , Skorum etc. Not sure how I rank against CB and others.


I just turned 37, where do I fall in the gaggle


----------



## cbservicesllc

My official PRE-VRAC is 2"... This could just be more biased based on wishful thinking...


----------



## banonea

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1936962 said:


> I just turned 37, where do I fall in the gaggle


I got 7 years on you. ....


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1936964 said:


> My official PRE-VRAC is 2"... This could just be more biased based on wishful thinking...


You and sss both


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1936913 said:


> Thats a good one. I remember doing something similar way back when. Thanks!
> 
> Thanks, I'm turning the big 22.


We're the same age then!

Happy Birthday!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Official at the airport will be 2.2".


----------



## Deershack

CityGuy;1936777 said:


> Well they almost completed it. They ran out of refrigerant for the ac. Said they will get it on Monday.


When I had mine installed, they had to wait for a certain temp outdoors before they could install the coolant and calibrate the unit. I know it was not in the 30-35 degree range. Make sure they a willing to come back when it gets much warmer to finish the install and testing.


----------



## Deershack

Bill1090;1936937 said:


> Ahhh 42 then?


Everyones younger then me


----------



## CityGuy

Deershack;1936984 said:


> When I had mine installed, they had to wait for a certain temp outdoors before they could install the coolant and calibrate the unit. I know it was not in the 30-35 degree range. Make sure they a willing to come back when it gets much warmer to finish the install and testing.


Yup. it has a 5 year service plan 2 times a year for inspection/cleaning. They want to test there pipes and did not have enough to make whatever pressure they needed.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Yuhas saying 1-3" overnight


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;1936952 said:


> 30-40 is a pretty wide range lol.


If the weather guessers can do it, so can i.


----------



## CityGuy

Last minute cramming for FAO test happening.


----------



## Bill1090




----------



## SnowGuy73

31° calm clear.


----------



## SnowGuy73

New down to 1-3" tonight.


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1937032 said:


> New down to 1-3" tonight.


Same here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yuhas says 1-3".


----------



## SnowGuy73

Cody said an inch maybe two, I think.


----------



## ryde307

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1936651 said:


> I'd question why? Hard to believe whoever they had couldn't keep up





Greenery;1936668 said:


> What kind of triggers do those type of places usually have?
> 
> I noticed the other morning a handful of them not done in Mtka (Best Buy, Target, etc.)





Polarismalibu;1936707 said:


> Yeah there a 2" trigger but they will call and complain and do work orders for anything less then 2" or untill it gets to bare pavement. I know someone who did target once


I have experience with target. It may say 2" but it's not. They expect almost zero tolerance. The ones in Minnetonka, ST Louis Park were just salted the other night. They look like crap and this is why they are looking for a new provider. I also spent a decent amount of time talking with Brickman this fall about them. I was willing to do a couple if they could get the numbers close. We were very far apart. From what I know of Target when you take them on you take on a large package typically 20-40 stores. I'm sure Brickman has a large handful for a low $ and are just trying to get by on the bad ones.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Everything I have is .8"-1.3" on NWS hourly. There is .1-.12" of rain at the same time, and temps are forecast to be above freezing for the first half of the snow.


Snow is also out for Mon/Tuesday.


However, AccuWeather says 2-4" tonight, with a total of 3.4".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://apps.startribune.com/blogs/user_images/pauldouglas_1422068097_animationS.gif


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I don't understand why the NAM is so high. It keeps the snow further away than the GFS does.


----------



## ryde307

Green Grass;1936760 said:


> I think they do like 70% of them around the metro


The ones they do look to be about zero tolerance. We service sites next to a few and they get alot of attention.



LwnmwrMan22;1937077 said:


> http://apps.startribune.com/blogs/user_images/pauldouglas_1422068097_animationS.gif


That looks decent. Hope none of this is rain. I don't want to have another sit up all night waiting type storm.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1937077 said:


> http://apps.startribune.com/blogs/user_images/pauldouglas_1422068097_animationS.gif


Would be idea for me, especially if there is rain mixed in.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1937085 said:


> The ones they do look to be about zero tolerance. We service sites next to a few and they get alot of attention.
> 
> That looks decent. Hope none of this is rain. I don't want to have another sit up all night waiting type storm.


Especially a sit up all night waiting for no reason.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Will it be another traffic can night???


----------



## qualitycut

So wcco showed almost nothing on future cast but then say 1-2


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NWS bumped me to 2-4 and shows it done around 6am. Fun fun

shows about 3" on the hourly


----------



## cbservicesllc

This is going to be a let down if we get less than an inch/inch and a half...


----------



## djagusch

Beside the track being correct. It will be the battle of the temp and contact melt tonight.

A brisk wind and a couple degrees lower could change things drastically with the outcome.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1937111 said:


> Beside the track being correct. It will be the battle of the temp and contact melt tonight.
> 
> A brisk wind and a couple degrees lower could change things drastically with the outcome.


Yep, when guys are hoping for each .1" to reach a trigger, if it gets close to 40 again today, each little bit that melts will hurt.


----------



## ryde307

I'm still optimistic. I think it will get just cold enough. I plan on plowing close to 3 inches by morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1937121 said:


> I'm still optimistic. I think it will get just cold enough. I plan on plowing close to 3 inches by morning.


For you, you're closer to the dark blues. N/NE metro guys.... That map I posted 30 minutes ago, doesn't look good. Looks like the other night.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

full sun down here and it and its hot. was cutting fire wood at 730 and sweating


----------



## qualitycut

I go from 34 to 32 at midnight. Im not really feeling this one.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1937129 said:


> I go from 34 to 32 at midnight. Im not really feeling this one.


That's what I'm looking at too. Mix the rain in and the first 1/2" melts on contact, or at least keeps melting from the bottom up.


----------



## qualitycut

New nam farther west yet?


----------



## qualitycut

Meteo nam is under half inch now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Running to Lowes....sure is nice out like Jim said.


----------



## qualitycut

rap also has temp around 38


----------



## qualitycut

Wonder how many sss had to bring to the ER after his drills today?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1937140 said:


> rap also has temp around 38


Saw it was spiking last night. That's where my 40 comment came from.

Sent a text to my guys, saying keep the phones handy. That's about it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Already 32 in Wyoming. Full sun. Couple guys driving their Vettes at Holiday in Forest Lake.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1937148 said:


> Already 32 in Wyoming. Full sun. Couple guys driving their Vettes at Holiday in Forest Lake.


Same here, wierd i thought you would be at 22


----------



## qualitycut

Im really tempted to head up north, bunch of buddies are going wheeling.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1937152 said:


> Same here, wierd i thought you would be at 22


Just shows how crazy the winter is!!


----------



## Bill1090

Beautiful day out. Everything's melting nicely.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1937154 said:


> Im really tempted to head up north, bunch of buddies are going wheeling.


Just go. Look at your phone once / hour. If you don't have data I'll text ya updates as they come in.

What's the worse could happen, you head back at 10 tonight? We've all been there.

Couple years ago when I drove to Duluth for a weekend with my kids, were there for an hour and turned around and came back.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1937161 said:


> Just go. Look at your phone once / hour. If you don't have data I'll text ya updates as they come in.
> 
> What's the worse could happen, you head back at 10 tonight? We've all been there.
> 
> Couple years ago when I drove to Duluth for a weekend with my kids, were there for an hour and turned around and came back.


If it's borderline and you need one or two sites checked, I'll be out and about.

Looking at the models, if I can't get to them, you'll have enough snow to be plowing everything anyways.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My hourly has been cut in half. I'm at .6" now.


----------



## qualitycut

My problem is my guy has reserves this weekend so my 1 inchers are not covered


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The snow is 100 miles further west in ND than it was Monday or Tuesday, whatever day.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Belinda said it's headed right through Redwood Falls, hopefully an inch for the metro.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1937167 said:


> My hourly has been cut in half. I'm at .6" now.


I am down to 2.7 now. .3 of it doesn't look promising


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1937173 said:


> Belinda said it's headed right through Redwood Falls, hopefully an inch for the metro.


Most likely west metro as well. Ryde, MNPLOW, TK, Green (ery and Grass both).


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1937177 said:


> I am down to 2.7 now. .3 of it doesn't look promising


So we are looking at about 3"in our area?


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1937185 said:


> Most likely west metro as well. Ryde, MNPLOW, TK, Green (ery and Grass both).


it's pretty amazing that almost every single snowfall so far we seem to struggle just to get an inch.

Looks like another tonight. Maybe salt, mmaybe plow, maybe not....blah.


----------



## NorthernProServ

I was optimistic last night seeing 2 to 4 inches we would be for sure plowing , now less then an inch.


----------



## qualitycut

First batch is centered right in ND


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1937187 said:


> So we are looking at about 3"in our area?


In that general area. Yes at this time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snow is coming from the west. The only clouds currently are to the east.

Forest Lake is already 4 degrees warmer than NWS's forecast high.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's a beautiful day for early March, let alone late January.


----------



## qualitycut

So what time are we going to have an idea on what its going to do.


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;1937208 said:


> So what time are we going to have an idea on what its going to do.


When it falls


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;1937209 said:


> When it falls


Well duh


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1937208 said:


> So what time are we going to have an idea on what its going to do.


I'd say by 5 this evening.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1937189 said:


> it's pretty amazing that almost every single snowfall so far we seem to struggle just to get an inch.
> 
> Looks like another tonight. Maybe salt, mmaybe plow, maybe not....blah.


I know... it sucks... even with guys on unemployment I feel bad...

Halfway thinking about taking that Target...


----------



## Camden

I saw the new NWS map a couple hours ago and I'm still trying to overcome the depression it caused. I thought for sure we'd be pushing several inches tonight/tomorrow but now we're at less than 1 :crying:


----------



## qualitycut

Down to 1.3 on hourly. I wonder what road temps will be with the sun beating on them and 37 plus degrees out.

This reminds me of the other snows this season where it ended up being moslty rain when it was supposed to turn to snow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CB - I totally understand getting the guys work, even with them able to claim unemployment.

My wife and I were talking this morning about how I need to realize my guys are a number. It sounds cold, it really does, but as a business owner, it's true. They are an expense. Bottom line needs to come first.

I feel at least I'm letting them get unemployment. I could easily hire seasonal workers and let them go at the end of the summer.

I can't make it snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1937221 said:


> I saw the new NWS map a couple hours ago and I'm still trying to overcome the depression it caused. I thought for sure we'd be pushing several inches tonight/tomorrow but now we're at less than 1 :crying:


If you're less than 1, I should be less than half soon.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

There IS a bit of a east movement to the snow, vs straight SE.


----------



## Greenery

I'm now have RAIN and snow before 10 p.m.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Supposed to start snowing in 5 hours. Not a CLOUD in MN.


----------



## unit28

sfc obs.......


Check fronts fot occlusion barroclinic deformation
and lps pressure



Other than that
Sun daylight hrs are that much longer
just to ad a bit more uv radiational heating
and sublimation


----------



## NorthernProServ




----------



## unit28

Greenery;1937233 said:


> I'm now have RAIN and snow before 10 p.m.


I said a couple days ago all liquid


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1937227 said:


> CB - I totally understand getting the guys work, even with them able to claim unemployment.
> 
> My wife and I were talking this morning about how I need to realize my guys are a number. It sounds cold, it really does, but as a business owner, it's true. They are an expense. Bottom line needs to come first.
> 
> I feel at least I'm letting them get unemployment. I could easily hire seasonal workers and let them go at the end of the summer.
> 
> I can't make it snow.


Yeah that's true... At least I finally put them on unemployment...


----------



## NorthernProServ

A high of 44 next Wednesday...wow.


----------



## Bill1090

Suns out now here.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Yuhas shows the snow out of here by 2am.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1937249 said:


> Yuhas shows the snow out of here by 2am.


....
Totals?


----------



## Green Grass

Starting to get a few clouds but the sun is still very powerful.


----------



## qualitycut

Raps at 7/10 and the rest are under 2 now


----------



## Ranger620

Watching the latest gold rush. I wish tony would get that dredge together, I really wanna see it run


----------



## Polarismalibu

Guarantee we get less then 1"


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1937257 said:


> ....
> Totals?


Said 1" maybe 2".....map showed 1-3"....said pretty much the same forecast for everybody within 100 miles around the metro....doh k.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1937266 said:


> Guarantee we get less then 1"


Sounds like Novak guaranteeing something


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;1937266 said:


> Guarantee we get less then 1"


I have a feeling your right.


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;1937265 said:


> Watching the latest gold rush. I wish tony would get that dredge together, I really wanna see it run


My favorite part of the season has been watching the dredge get taken apart and then re-assembled.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Beautiful out, just like yesterday. Having a fire outside again


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1937266 said:


> Guarantee we get less then 1"


Yup cause i stayed home.


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;1937270 said:


> My favorite part of the season has been watching the dredge get taken apart and then re-assembled.


Mine too. It's a part of history.


----------



## Bill1090

54 days till spring boys.


----------



## qualitycut

At 41 here now. Im going with rain tonight since it was supposed to be 30-32 when it stats now im guessing a few degrees warmer.


----------



## Ranger620

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1937272 said:


> Beautiful out, just like yesterday. Having a fire outside again


I should get outside. Maybe after gold rush but the highly talked about movie the interview is on netflix for free so trying to wait till tonight but we'll see. Dont see it being that good but????


----------



## qualitycut

Was going to go sit in a lake but fleet farm and cabelas are in the list


----------



## Green Grass

http://minnesota.cbslocal.com/2015/01/23/mpls-hockey-conference-aims-for-return-to-glory/

I see SSS has some competition as hockey coach.


----------



## unit28

Going to shear quick
No wrapper around


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm down to 1-2" now. 

Lame!


----------



## Bill1090

Snows basically melted on the grass.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1937298 said:


> Snows basically melted on the grass.


Hinckley didn't even have snowbanks.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1937306 said:


> Hinckley didn't even have snowbanks.


What's your opinion about this storm?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1937291 said:


> http://minnesota.cbslocal.com/2015/01/23/mpls-hockey-conference-aims-for-return-to-glory/
> 
> I see SSS has some competition as hockey coach.


Uh OH!!! I know Joe. He played for Edison against one of my brothers. He an ok guy. He coached the 5 yr. old in a Spring league last year too. I'd like to see him teach some 9 year old girls to be more aggressive.  About half of the girls did good today, the other half just giggled and fell as soon as they touched another player. What tha?!?!?!?!

I'm having a Beer and my current VRAC is .40" @ MSP. I figure if I start drinking early I can sober up by 3 a.m. if conditions change. Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1937308 said:


> What's your opinion about this storm?


Exact repeat of last Monday/Tuesday or whenever it was, except 40 miles west and no little pockets of 2" here and there.

As was posted at 3:22 am on 1/21/15.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Novak says no snow for the cities, more or less.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1937317 said:


> Uh OH!!! I know Joe. He played for Edison against one of my brothers. He an ok guy. He coached the 5 yr. old in a Spring league last year too. I'd like to see him teach some 9 year old girls to be more aggressive.  About half of the girls did good today, the other half just giggled and fell as soon as they touched another player. What tha?!?!?!?!
> 
> I'm having a Beer and my current VRAC is .40" @ MSP. I figure if I start drinking early I can sober up by 3 a.m. if conditions change. Thumbs Up


is that cause your RAP is at hf inch?


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1937104 said:


> This is going to be a let down if we get less than an inch/inch and a half...


Just don't get your hopes up.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1937274 said:


> Yup cause i stayed home.


I picked up my machine and got rid of that loaner today. No way it will snow now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I say as far west as Hutchinson doesn't even see a coating.


----------



## CityGuy

It just doesn't feel like it's going to snow out. 

Feels more like a late march early april day.


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;1937341 said:


> It just doesn't feel like it's going to snow out.
> 
> Feels more like a late march early april day.


This. That sun is HOT!


----------



## Camden

CityGuy;1937341 said:


> It just doesn't feel like it's going to snow out.
> 
> Feels more like a late march early april day.


I agree. My salt truck is sitting empty, just no motivation to load it up because I don't think we're going to need it.


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1937344 said:


> I agree. My salt truck is sitting empty, just no motivation to load it up because I don't think we're going to need it.


I think your right. If we do get any it will be minimal at best and may likely melt on contact.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1937265 said:


> Watching the latest gold rush. I wish tony would get that dredge together, I really wanna see it run


Absolutely... Pretty cool to see it being rebuilt


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

I'm having a Beer and my current VRAC is .40" @ MSP. I figure if I start drinking early I can sober up by 3 a.m. if conditions change. Thumbs Up[/QUOTE]

You're a thinker


----------



## cbservicesllc

43 per the truck... We aren't getting anything... No way it's happening


----------



## qualitycut

Its cause i stayed home!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

New Hazardous Weather Outlook.

2" in MN River Valley. Inch or less everywhere else.

I've dropped from 80/90% chance of snow tonight to 50%.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Back in the house now, the big guy said his hands were getting cold and wants to play machines now. 

As for the weather could it just be April so we can get to summer stuff? I did have 72ton of 6-12" rock delivered last week so we can get started BEFORE road restrictions come off;-)


----------



## qualitycut

rap is down to 3/10s on meteo


----------



## qualitycut

Nws 


KMSP...CONTINUED SW TREND IN SHIFTING THE PRECIP WITH THE INCOMING CLIPPER. I FEEL CONFIDENT THAT MSP WILL RECEIVE LESS THAN AN INCH OF SNOW FROM THIS SYSTEM. OTHERWISE...NO CHANGE FROM MAIN DISCUSSION...TRENDED TOWARD A MORE OPTIMISTIC FORECAST WITH A SLOWER ONSET OF CIGS AND -SN.


----------



## qualitycut

Now they have 35 degrees at midnight


----------



## BossPlow614

Winter is over. I'm calling an early spring similar to 2012 where it was 80 on St. Patrick's day. I'll also call a very hot & humid summer.  Thumbs Up Memorial weekend in the 90s. Like Lmn has done, refer to this post made to see if my predictions pan out.


----------



## qualitycut

43 degrees here.


----------



## unit28

Im out.......




SNOW WILL SPREAD SOUTHEAST ACROSS THE REGION TONIGHT. SNOW
ACCUMULATION WILL BE AROUND 2 INCHES IN THE MINNESOTA RIVER VALLEY
WITH AN INCH OR LESS ELSEWHERE.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

My thermometer says 42.6*


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It'll be interesting to see the night updates here in an hour or so on NWS.


----------



## Green Grass

39 and very cloudy in Buffalo


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1937402 said:


> It'll be interesting to see the night updates here in an hour or so on NWS.


My hourly just droped to half inch


----------



## unit28

Radar skip s


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1937410 said:


> Radar skip s


Huh? Radars skipping south?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Uh oh. I'm down to 1-2" now. Lots of rain instead of snow on radar.


----------



## qualitycut

And now less than a half inch.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1937359 said:


> Its cause i stayed home!


I thought you were the pro around here and you would be up North by now!


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1937419 said:


> I thought you were the pro around here and you would be up North by now!


If my guy was in town i would have left. I was thinking an inch at most this morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Everyone is less than 1/2" in the metro.


----------



## qualitycut

Novak has us in dusting to 2 in


----------



## Camden

Less than 1/2 here too. This is the most disappointing non-storm of the season for far.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1937432 said:


> Less than 1/2 here too. This is the most disappointing non-storm of the season for far.


At least it's nice out. I would rather it be nice and not snow then be cold a can be and not snow


----------



## Camden

X-Games are pretty exciting. Nice to see that they brought Hillcross back. That was always one of my favorite events and I never knew why they got rid of it. 

Colton Sturm from Nisswa advanced to the semi-finals.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1937422 said:


> If my guy was in town i would have left. I was thinking an inch at most this morning.


I know, I know... just giving you cafe


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1937438 said:


> I know, I know... just giving you cafe


I know.


----------



## Bill1090

I'm down to less than 1" tonight and less than 1/2" tomorrow am.


----------



## unit28

Aviation p-type radar animated
Takes awhile on my phone but i like.......

http://weather2.admin.niu.edu/niumn.html


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Polarismalibu;1937435 said:


> At least it's nice out. I would rather it be nice and not snow then be cold a can be and not snow


True, we were outside all day yesterday and most of today playing and having a fire. Was nice family time


----------



## CityGuy

Can some tell me if the Glensheen(sp) mansion in dulth is the supposed haunted house? I went to one years ago up there cant remember.


----------



## Camden

Sturm made it into the Hillcross finals! Go Minnesota!!!


----------



## Camden

CityGuy;1937461 said:


> Can some tell me if the Glensheen(sp) mansion in dulth is the supposed haunted house? I went to one years ago up there cant remember.


I've been there several times and I don't ever remember someone saying it's haunted.


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1937465 said:


> I've been there several times and I don't ever remember someone saying it's haunted.


I meant more like ghost and spirits,things turn by themselves and what not.


----------



## qualitycut

Nws discussion didnt really say much about the metro


----------



## BossPlow614

Camden;1937463 said:


> Sturm made it into the Hillcross finals! Go Minnesota!!!


That's awesome! I saw on Facebook yesterday that he got the call that he was in to race as an alternate. I have it recording on the DVR right now so don't say the results! Lol.


----------



## Bill1090




----------



## mn-bob

Great day at the races big turn out for Andy Englunds annual 50 miler Race at Captians on Longlake . Now Let it Snow !


----------



## qualitycut

Rap flatlined


----------



## unit28

Mills front page......

Lawn mowers on sale


They're out


----------



## Bill1090

unit28;1937498 said:


> Mills front page......
> 
> Lawn mowers on sale
> 
> They're out


I saw 3 people today at H.D. buying push mowers. Spring is in the air.


----------



## TKLAWN

All the negativity in this town sucks!

Seemed fitting.


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1937465 said:


> I've been there several times and I don't ever remember someone saying it's haunted.


It is the house. Was a murder years ago in it.


----------



## CityGuy

This weather sucks.

Eithet get cold and snow or get warm and we can get outside.


----------



## PremierL&L

I just like it when it's wet!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

PremierL&L;1937513 said:


> I just like it when it's wet!


Not sure what you're into but warm and wet sounds better


----------



## Green Grass

So I am sitting at hockey and this guy is bragging about his new Benz SUV and how it is the most expensive car in the parking lot. He didn't like it when I laughed at him and told him sticker on my truck was $8000 more then his. I just hate people who think that there crap is so much better than everyone else.


----------



## PremierL&L

Green Grass;1937518 said:


> So I am sitting at hockey and this guy is bragging about his new Benz SUV and how it is the most expensive car in the parking lot. He didn't like it when I laughed at him and told him sticker on my truck was $8000 more then his. I just hate people who think that there crap is so much better than everyone else.


I'd say you got ripped of for that Cummins :laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

Well headed north, going to snow now


----------



## PremierL&L

qualitycut;1937524 said:


> Well headed north, going to snow now


We shall see someone is missing out on this party


----------



## qualitycut

PremierL&L;1937526 said:


> We shall see someone is missing out on this party


I got a case of tall boys yelling my name. And locals singing karaoke


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1937531 said:


> I got a case of tall boys yelling my name. And locals singing karaoke


You singing karaoke scary! !!


----------



## Green Grass

NHL skills competition


----------



## BossPlow614

Camden, I'm watching it now. Awesome to see that Colton Sturm made it to the finals!


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;1937503 said:


> All the negativity in this town sucks!
> 
> Seemed fitting.


It is fitting... good call


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;1937510 said:


> This weather sucks.
> 
> Eithet get cold and snow or get warm and we can get outside.


it sucks walking around outside. I have to wear s**t boots when cutting wood so my feet don't get wet, then they fill with wood shavings


----------



## qualitycut

Heard the clippedr is falling apart faster than a cheap paper towel. Via fox


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1937518 said:


> So I am sitting at hockey and this guy is bragging about his new Benz SUV and how it is the most expensive car in the parking lot. He didn't like it when I laughed at him and told him sticker on my truck was $8000 more then his. I just hate people who think that there crap is so much better than everyone else.


Hahaha, that's awesome


----------



## jimslawnsnow

kinda nice leaving the patio door open when flipping the steaks


----------



## PremierL&L

TKLAWN;1937503 said:


> All the negativity in this town sucks!
> 
> Seemed fitting.


Seemed fitting that you went home early! Acting like it's gonna snow or something!


----------



## NorthernProServ

Green Grass;1937518 said:


> So I am sitting at hockey and this guy is bragging about his new Benz SUV and how it is the most expensive car in the parking lot. He didn't like it when I laughed at him and told him sticker on my truck was $8000 more then his. I just hate people who think that there crap is so much better than everyone else.


Nice!

If half these people only knew what these trucks actually cost now days!

Most people probably look at them thinking "just another truck"...if they only knew!


----------



## NorthernProServ

Anybody seen The Wedding Ringer?


Looks good I think, might go see it later as this snow seems to be a bust.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1937578 said:


> Heard the clippedr is falling apart faster than a cheap paper towel. Via fox


I am down to 1.3 on the hourly. wish we would get nothing or 2. just hate this crap of plow or not


----------



## TKLAWN

PremierL&L;1937583 said:


> Seemed fitting that you went home early! Acting like it's gonna snow or something!


Easy Mich Golden breath.


----------



## NorthernProServ

jimslawnsnow;1937589 said:


> I am down to 1.3 on the hourly. wish we would get nothing or 2. just hate this crap of plow or not


I feel ya!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;1937587 said:


> Anybody seen The Wedding Ringer?
> 
> Looks good I think, might go see it later as this snow seems to be a bust.


nope never heard of it. is it a spin off of the wedding singer? wedding crashers? or the ringer? or none of them?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Walked in to Menard's, came out with $350 worth of tile for a kitchen wall. No more going with the wife.


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1937591 said:


> Easy Mich Golden breath.


you two catch anything besides a buzz?


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1937584 said:


> Nice!
> 
> If half these people only knew what these trucks actually cost now days!
> 
> Most people probably look at them thinking "just another truck"...if they only knew!


Especially a ford


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22;1937600 said:


> Walked in to Menard's, came out with $350 worth of tile for a kitchen wall. No more going with the wife.


Ha ! Yes, Dangerous!


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1937600 said:


> Walked in to Menard's, came out with $350 worth of tile for a kitchen wall. No more going with the wife.


You have been married long enough where you should know better than to bring her payup payup


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1937591 said:


> Easy Mich Golden breath.


At least someone got to start early! !!


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1937607 said:


> You have been married long enough where you should know better than to bring her payup payup


But then it would bot have been the kind she wanted


----------



## PremierL&L

Green Grass;1937602 said:


> you two catch anything besides a buzz?


Hey our grandmother died we were celebrating life!


----------



## qualitycut

Looks even farther sw then they thought at 5pm news


----------



## qualitycut

PremierL&L;1937616 said:


> Hey our grandmother died we were celebrating life!


Sounds like im about a case behind you lol


----------



## PremierL&L

qualitycut;1937618 said:


> Sounds like im about a case behind you lol


Well if your completely dry I'd say a twelve pack! Otherwise catch up were all out on this one screw it!


----------



## Green Grass

PremierL&L;1937616 said:


> Hey our grandmother died we were celebrating life!


Figured you two would be fishing


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

NorthernProServ;1937584 said:


> Nice!
> 
> If half these people only knew what these trucks actually cost now days!
> 
> Most people probably look at them thinking "just another truck"...if they only knew!


Plus $5-7k for the plow. 
I love people like that, "I have a Mercedes" turns out to be a 5yo 300 series.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

PremierL&L;1937616 said:


> Hey our grandmother died we were celebrating life!


Bradshaw funeral home?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1937617 said:


> Looks even farther sw then they thought at 5pm news


Snow is barely in MN.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

There's some Rum Chata left in the fridge.... Gonna have to do some fridge cleaning tonight.


----------



## PremierL&L

Green Grass;1937625 said:


> Figured you two would be fishing


Have been,fishing has been good can only fish so much though up to my limit on mercury


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;1937625 said:


> Figured you two would be fishing


Hooked a 12oz every time.


----------



## PremierL&L

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1937628 said:


> Bradshaw funeral home?


No Johnson, funeral was in Victoria


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1937629 said:


> Snow is barely in MN.


looking at the radar it looks to miss me too at this time


----------



## TKLAWN

PremierL&L;1937631 said:


> Have been,fishing has been good can only fish so much though up to my limit on mercury


Hah Dok Kay!

5 gallon bucket yields 4oz of fish.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1937617 said:


> Looks even farther sw then they thought at 5pm news


Where's the axis........


----------



## SSS Inc.

Without reading anything since my post at 1:45 My current VRAC is 0" . My BAC is about .20


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1937636 said:


> looking at the radar it looks to miss me too at this time


I have already called my guy's off.......it will snow now


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1937642 said:


> Without reading anything since my post at 1:45 My current VRAC is 0" . My BAC is about .20


Another! !! Dammit! !!!


----------



## PremierL&L

SSS Inc.;1937642 said:


> Without reading anything since my post at 1:45 My current VRAC is 0" . My BAC is about .20


Love it I'm gonna try and out BAC my Vrac too!


----------



## Green Grass

PremierL&L;1937631 said:


> Have been,fishing has been good can only fish so much though up to my limit on mercury


I don't think some extra mercury will hurt you!



TKLAWN;1937632 said:


> Hooked a 12oz every time.


That is perfect fishing hopefully you could keep them cold with the warm weather!


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1937649 said:


> I don't think some extra mercury will hurt you!
> 
> That is perfect fishing hopefully you could keep them cold with the warm weather!


Drill a few extra holes and float them


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1937645 said:


> I have already called my guy's off.......it will snow now


perfect. I have mine on stand by


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

banonea;1937645 said:


> I have already called my guy's off.......it will snow now


Take them all out for some cocktails and it will for sure


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1937629 said:


> Snow is barely in MN.


You agreeing or saying hard to tell yet


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1937651 said:


> Drill a few extra holes and float them


You drill 3/4 threw and backfill with the slush! You get more in one spot then


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1937661 said:


> You agreeing or saying hard to tell yet


Pretty sure he agreed it's a bust


----------



## Ranger620

T-bone steak and potato's.... Its whats for dinner and a few since we aint gonna see anything


----------



## NorthernProServ

jimslawnsnow;1937597 said:


> nope never heard of it. is it a spin off of the wedding singer? wedding crashers? or the ringer? or none of them?


Not any of those I think.

Kevin Hart is the main guy in it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1937665 said:


> T-bone steak and potato's.... Its whats for dinner and a few since we aint gonna see anything


That's what I'm having too!


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1937665 said:


> T-bone steak and potato's.... Its whats for dinner and a few since we aint gonna see anything


No ones lots are going to get done, everyone will be to plowed


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1937669 said:


> No ones lots are going to get done, everyone will be to plowed


Eh it's Sunday, no one will notice til noon.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1937646 said:


> Another! !! Dammit! !!!


I could see the writing on the wall at 6 a.m this morning.



PremierL&L;1937648 said:


> Love it I'm gonna try and out BAC my Vrac too!


The problem now is that I'm going to fall asleep. I thought it was like 9 p.m. not 7 p.m.


----------



## unit28

9 Pm..........


----------



## PremierL&L

qualitycut;1937669 said:


> No ones lots are going to get done, everyone will be to plowed


Oh I thought since lwnmwr was out of it for sure his crew had us covered?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1937669 said:


> No ones lots are going to get done, everyone will be to plowed


It could get ugly if something develops in the metro. Lwnmwr is even dipping into the Rumchata!.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1937675 said:


> 9 Pm..........


Nope its 7:08


----------



## jimslawnsnow

hhmm channel 5 has .3 for a total for me


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1937680 said:


> It could get ugly if something develops in the metro. Lwnmwr is even dipping into the Rumchata!.


1" of snow and state patrol sets a new dwi record and tow trucks set a new impound record of plow trucks


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1937680 said:


> It could get ugly if something develops in the metro. Lwnmwr is even dipping into the Rumchata!.


The what if game is not a good drinking game.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1937661 said:


> You agreeing or saying hard to tell yet


Myself,
I I say watch wdc at 9pm.....


----------



## andersman02

NorthernProServ;1937666 said:


> Not any of those I think.
> 
> Kevin Hart is the main guy in it.


 I saw it yesterday as American sniper was sold out. Not that bad actually funnier than I thought it would be


----------



## PremierL&L

NOAA's hourly is starting to tick away and it's down to .8 total!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1937600 said:


> Walked in to Menard's, came out with $350 worth of tile for a kitchen wall. No more going with the wife.


11% off at least!


----------



## PremierL&L

Ranger620;1937686 said:


> 1" of snow and state patrol sets a new dwi record and tow trucks set a new impound record of plow trucks


Here I thought I was the only one playing snow roulette


----------



## Bill1090

Now it's brewskie time!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

are they coping ford? buying parts from them? sure looks like a 150

http://www.msn.com/en-us/autos/auto...oit-auto-show/ss-AA8pkds?ocid=DELLDHP#image=6


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1937630 said:


> There's some Rum Chata left in the fridge.... Gonna have to do some fridge cleaning tonight.


Yeah baby!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1937686 said:


> 1" of snow and state patrol sets a new dwi record and tow trucks set a new impound record of plow trucks


Maybe I'll go register a tow company really quick and call a guy in for the night


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1937607 said:


> You have been married long enough where you should know better than to bring her payup payup


I saw you got smart on that. I still need to learn.


----------



## PremierL&L

Polarismalibu;1937699 said:


> Maybe I'll go register a tow company really quick and call a guy in for the night


As long as you don't call the cops tow me from lot to lot please


----------



## unit28

West of fargo


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1937696 said:


> are they coping ford? buying parts from them? sure looks like a 150
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/autos/auto...oit-auto-show/ss-AA8pkds?ocid=DELLDHP#image=6


Interesting......


----------



## Green Grass

PremierL&L;1937706 said:


> As long as you don't call the cops tow me from lot to lot please


Now that is a great idea!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1937711 said:


> West of fargo


Oh crap, I plow three Dairy Queens in Fargo!


----------



## Polarismalibu

PremierL&L;1937706 said:


> As long as you don't call the cops tow me from lot to lot please


Sure thing! You ride in the truck being towed and I'll make your seats turn into king ranch ones!


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1937716 said:


> Oh crap, I plow three Dairy Queens in Fargo!


You mean you once plowed three dairy queens in Fargo.

Pretty manly I'm guessing too. Ya?


----------



## PremierL&L

Polarismalibu;1937721 said:


> Sure thing! You ride in the truck being towed and I'll make your seats turn into king ranch ones!


I'll pay extra if you don't :laughing:


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1937716 said:


> Oh crap, I plow three Dairy Queens in Fargo!


Did you need to use flour with those queens?


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1937722 said:


> You mean you once plowed three dairy queens in Fargo.
> 
> Pretty manly I'm guessing too. Ya?


Hey, there are some cute corn fed ladies in the Dakotas.


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;1937722 said:


> You mean you once plowed three dairy queens in Fargo.
> 
> Pretty manly I'm guessing too. Ya?


:laughing:


----------



## PremierL&L

SSS Inc.;1937728 said:


> Hey, there are some cute corn fed ladies in the Dakotas.


Dohkay! Norv!!!!!


----------



## Green Grass

PremierL&L;1937737 said:


> Dohkay! Norv!!!!!


cow like corn :laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1937680 said:


> It could get ugly if something develops in the metro. Lwnmwr is even dipping into the Rumchata!.


Not yet.... Just got home.

Trying out the new Pure Fresh toilet seat by Kohler!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1937692 said:


> 11% off at least!


11% that I get to respend at Menard's.


----------



## unit28

WDC 9pm
tra ck .......¿?
lifted index from rh saturating total column
will shift east imo coming west from fargo


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

A high of 12 next Saturday?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1937760 said:


> A high of 12 next Saturday?


And still no snow


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1937760 said:


> A high of 12 next Saturday?


Awesome!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1937754 said:


> WDC 9pm
> tra ck .......¿?
> lifted index from rh saturating total column
> will shift east imo coming west from fargo


WDC?

So you're sayin there's a chance?


----------



## unit28

Cold dry air to follow next weekend?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1937765 said:


> WDC?
> 
> So you're sayin there's a chance?


There's always a chance. There is snow at AXN on the radar.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1937716 said:


> Oh crap, I plow three Dairy Queens in Fargo!


When you're there do you ever sit back and say "Damn, the guy who stripes these parking lots sure knows what he's doing?"


----------



## unit28

Oh boy........


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1937782 said:


> Oh boy........


Snow...???


----------



## unit28

We're back in



TONIGHT

Snow likely. Snow accumulation up to 1 inch. Lows in the lower 20s. East winds 5 to 10 mph. Chance of snow 70 percent.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Rum Chata.... Dead.

Now onto these...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1937786 said:


> We're back in
> 
> TONIGHT
> 
> Snow likely. Snow accumulation up to 1 inch. Lows in the lower 20s. East winds 5 to 10 mph. Chance of snow 70 percent.


Where.... All of NWS is still at less than 1/2".


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1937777 said:


> When you're there do you ever sit back and say "Damn, the guy who stripes these parking lots sure knows what he's doing?"


I did notice the stripes scrape right up when I plow.


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1937786 said:


> We're back in
> 
> TONIGHT
> 
> Snow likely. Snow accumulation up to 1 inch. Lows in the lower 20s. East winds 5 to 10 mph. Chance of snow 70 percent.


Where is that from ? Im still less than half


----------



## Polarismalibu

I'm back to up to 1"


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1937796 said:


> Where is that from ? Im still less than half


Me too. Its probably from Wyoming or something.

Edit: or Rogers


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1937799 said:


> I'm back to up to 1"


You far west guys are the only ones.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1937801 said:


> Me too. Its probably from Wyoming or something.
> 
> Edit: or Rogers


Rogers and west.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1937805 said:


> Rogers and west.


I'm not buying that either.

How is the Buzzball??


----------



## SSS Inc.

Time to hit up the Fridge for some leftover Mexican food!


----------



## qualitycut

Im working on catching up. Switched to jack waters


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1937799 said:


> I'm back to up to 1"


I show 1-2"


----------



## unit28

I think its for east metro.....



National Weather Service Zone Forecast
For: Ramsey (MNZ062)

TONIGHT

Snow likely. Snow accumulation up to 1 inch. Lows in the lower 20s. East winds 5 to 10 mph. Chance of snow 70 percent.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1937818 said:


> I think its for east metro.....
> 
> National Weather Service Zone Forecast
> For: Ramsey (MNZ062)
> 
> TONIGHT
> 
> Snow likely. Snow accumulation up to 1 inch. Lows in the lower 20s. East winds 5 to 10 mph. Chance of snow 70 percent.


There's no way.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1937808 said:


> I'm not buying that either.
> 
> How is the Buzzball??


Kinds gross. Lotta Collada is what the two were called.

Not into it tonight. Stopped after the 1/3 bottle of Rum Chata and the two buzz balls.

Currently watching the Lego Movie with the youngest and neighbor kid.


----------



## qualitycut

Rogers is in Ramsey


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1937821 said:


> Kinds gross. Lotta Collada is what the two were called.
> 
> Not into it tonight. Stopped after the 1/3 bottle of Rum Chata and the two buzz balls.
> 
> Currently watching the Lego Movie with the youngest and neighbor kid.


Rum chata and fire ball is where its at.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

unit28;1937818 said:


> I think its for east metro.....
> 
> National Weather Service Zone Forecast
> For: Ramsey (MNZ062)
> 
> TONIGHT
> 
> Snow likely. Snow accumulation up to 1 inch. Lows in the lower 20s. East winds 5 to 10 mph. Chance of snow 70 percent.


Bwaaahahahaha!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1937824 said:


> Rum chata and fire ball is where its at.


I could see that. The Rum Chata reminds me of Cinnamon / Pumpkin flavors at Izzy's Ice Cream.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO;1937825 said:


> Bwaaahahahaha!


:laughing:


----------



## PremierL&L

What number are you on quality?


----------



## Bill1090

Down to 32* here. Watching Red Green show from 1992


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Found a Mike's Hard Strawberry Lemonade in the fridge. Gonna fight the 'not feeling it' mood.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1937817 said:


> I show 1-2"


I would be okay with that


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1937823 said:


> Rogers is in Ramsey


Rogers is Hennepin


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1937821 said:


> Kinds gross. Lotta Collada is what the two were called.
> 
> Not into it tonight. Stopped after the 1/3 bottle of Rum Chata and the two buzz balls.
> 
> Currently watching the Lego Movie with the youngest and neighbor kid.


So everthing is awesome then??

And Quality......Rogers is not in Ramsey County.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1937821 said:


> Kinds gross. Lotta Collada is what the two were called.
> 
> Not into it tonight. Stopped after the 1/3 bottle of Rum Chata and the two buzz balls.
> 
> Currently watching the Lego Movie with the youngest and neighbor kid.


Where everything is Awesome!! :crying:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

After further review of the radar, I put the Mike's back in the fridge.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1937838 said:


> Where everything is Awesome!! :crying:


After last night, and the way the radar is SUPPOSED to stay, everything IS awesome!!!


----------



## MNPLOWCO

0.2 left on hourly for me. And 34*...at this time.

Still holding off on the beverages.....but getting close...closer..almost there...


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1937840 said:


> After further review of the radar, I put the Mike's back in the fridge.


So your seeing the 1" too?


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1937823 said:


> Rogers is in Ramsey


I think your BAC is higher than your VRAC


----------



## cbservicesllc

MNPLOWCO;1937844 said:


> 0.2 left on hourly for me. And 34*...at this time.
> 
> Still holding off on the beverages.....but getting close...closer..almost there...


Same, but 37 here


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1937847 said:


> I think your BAC is higher than your VRAC


No doubt. He might be thingking of the city of Ramsey.

My current VRAC is .05" BAC .29


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1937846 said:


> So your seeing the 1" too?


No, but since I'm 42, and all I have in the fridge is a concoction of different types of alcohol, my sensibilities took control and said 'don't mix, DON'T MIX!!!'.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1937849 said:


> Same, but 37 here


33 out here.


----------



## mn-bob

cbservicesllc;1937847 said:


> I think your BAC is higher than your VRAC


:laughing:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

36 out. Snow is still melting and water puddles are still liquid


----------



## unit28

Coming from fargo at a clippers pace

Good thing no wrap

Told yaz 9pm wdc
wind direction change
Blowing up now....


----------



## qualitycut

PremierL&L;1937829 said:


> What number are you on quality?


3 16 oz coors and 6th jack and water but hownthey poor them at the muni here double that. Good thing i took the wheeler to my buddies across the lake instead of truck on the road


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Radar shows a blob over me but nothing is falling


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

There nothing even listed on the hourly for **** Rapids.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Forest Lake is down to 40% for tonight, yet now there's snow on the radar here.


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1937861 said:


> Coming from fargo at a clippers pace
> 
> Good thing no wrap
> 
> Told yaz 9pm wdc
> wind direction change
> Blowing up now....


Yup and staying west of metro


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1937861 said:


> Coming from fargo at a clippers pace
> 
> Good thing no wrap
> 
> Told yaz 9pm wdc
> wind direction change
> Blowing up now....


Ahhh... that wdc... of course

What are you thinking on snow then? Promising?


----------



## unit28

Check velocity radar....


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1937872 said:


> Ahhh... that wdc... of course
> 
> What are you thinking on snow then? Promising?


No, im pretty sure earlier he said all liquid too. I dont think a lot of that is hitting the ground


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1937862 said:


> 3 16 oz coors and 6th jack and water but hownthey poor them at the muni here double that. Good thing i took the wheeler to my buddies across the lake instead of truck on the road


I think the truck hammered would have been better then a 1000cc wheeler. Just my opinion


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1937882 said:


> I think the truck hammered would have been better then a 1000cc wheeler. Just my opinion


He can go slow and stay off the road at least. Go slow Quality!


----------



## qualitycut

That blob thats forming is what the locals said precip is coming from i think


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Anyone watch the robot plows on the news?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1937887 said:


> He can go slow and stay off the road at least. Go slow Quality!


o brought the 44mph limit key incase.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1937887 said:


> He can go slow and stay off the road at least. Go slow Quality!


I don't think he knows the meaning of slow.

slow=moving or operating, or designed to do so, only at a low speed; not quick or fast.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1937887 said:


> He can go slow and stay off the road at least. Go slow Quality!


If he's anything like me there is no such thing as slow. I would have walked lol


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;1937897 said:


> I don't think he knows the meaning of slow.
> 
> moving or operating, or designed to do so, only at a low speed; not quick or fast.


No that would be me.....=)


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well good. One of my employees just called. Two of my new Toro 721 snowblowers were stolen from his house. I didn't need that $1200 anyways.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NWS has me at around an inch now. I'm really hoping for nothing or just a dusting at this point


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1937902 said:


> If he's anything like me there is no such thing as slow. I would have walked lol


Not much snow on lake so i will drive in 2 wheel and spin most of the way


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;1937903 said:


> No that would be me.....=)


very true but you are a wise man who would not drink and go four wheeling.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1937904 said:


> Well good. One of my employees just called. Two of my new Toro 721 snowblowers were stolen from his house. I didn't need that $1200 anyways.


I will return them in the spring when I don't need them.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1937909 said:


> I will return them in the spring when I don't need them.


Might as well return them tomorrow then!


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1937904 said:


> Well good. One of my employees just called. Two of my new Toro 721 snowblowers were stolen from his house. I didn't need that $1200 anyways.


That sucks ass. Check your insurance, you might be covered. ...


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;1937908 said:


> very true but you are a wise man who would not drink and go four wheeling.


I dont know about that.....lol


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1937909 said:


> I will return them in the spring when I don't need them.


Its only about 200 ft accross the lake vs half mile drive around the lake


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;1937908 said:


> very true but you are a wise man who would not drink and go four wheeling.


I dont know about that.....lol

I have been knownto get drunk and play with fireworks. ......


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

banonea;1937912 said:


> That sucks ass. Check your insurance, you might be covered. ...


Not worth the claim


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1937904 said:


> Well good. One of my employees just called. Two of my new Toro 721 snowblowers were stolen from his house. I didn't need that $1200 anyways.


That seems fishy. Any more details? Did somebody break in? Did he leave them outside? What happened???


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1937914 said:


> Its only about 200 ft accross the lake vs half mile drive around the lake


Wait, what?


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1937919 said:


> That seems fishy. Any more details? Did somebody break in? Did he leave them outside? What happened???


your still awake!!!!!


----------



## unit28

Shearing attm
Liqprcp here
Should be all snow

Worked 63HRS
I AM HITTN THE HAY


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1937925 said:


> your still awake!!!!!


My two burritos I just had gave me my second wind.  Now I'm watching Employee of the month.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1937924 said:


> Wait, what?


Its a 200 ft drive across the lake vs driving the truck half mile around lake. So 4 wheeler is safer. I'm to fst to walk


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1937930 said:


> Its a 200 ft drive across the lake vs driving the truck half mile around lake. So 4 wheeler is safer. I'm to fit to walk


How can he be to fit to walk?


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1937932 said:


> How can he be to fit to walk?


Fat.........


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1937904 said:


> Well good. One of my employees just called. Two of my new Toro 721 snowblowers were stolen from his house. I didn't need that $1200 anyways.


Seems fishy...


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1937930 said:


> Its a 200 ft drive across the lake vs driving the truck half mile around lake. So 4 wheeler is safer. I'm to fst to walk


I get it but you replied to something unrelated. I laughed quietly to myself.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1937938 said:


> Seems fishy...


Now the cops called to get serial numbers and purchase dates.


----------



## cbservicesllc

38 here... had to check two different thermometers


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1937939 said:


> I get it but you replied to something unrelated. I laughed quietly to myself.


Thats weird, i just hit back on my phone a bunch and thats not what i replied to. Hmm


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1937944 said:


> Now the cops called to get serial numbers and purchase dates.


At least the cops are involved, should lower the risk of something funny going on


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1937948 said:


> Thats weird, i just hit back on my phone a bunch and thats not what i replied to. Hmm


It happens.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Story is they were cleaning the garage, went to get some dinner, came back and the blowers were gone.

Seems fishy too.

Already hit up CL, no hits there in the Midwest.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dark blues over my house.

Looked outside and the only thing falling is drips off the roof.


----------



## Ranger620

Just got in from taking the dogs out. I had some sprinkles and the walk was wet. My hourly is at .2.


----------



## Ranger620

Watched the movie "the interview" tonight. Its free on netflix. I got a chuckle out of it otherwise not worth the $2.99 rental fee imo.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1937956 said:


> Dark blues over my house.
> 
> Looked outside and the only thing falling is drips off the roof.


Good thing i texted you to look


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1937944 said:


> Now the cops called to get serial numbers and purchase dates.


That's good...


----------



## banonea

Weather is on now. Wait ro see what they say, then i think i am going to move some equipment. Just found out today that the parking lot i store my equipment at by my house has been sold, so i need to move all my gear. I got another place to keep it at, this was just nice and close......

Edit: calling for 1"or less


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gotta call the other shoveling crew to see which blowers they have. Bought 4 at the same time, don't know which two were stolen.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Heavy mist here


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1937954 said:


> Story is they were cleaning the garage, went to get some dinner, came back and the blowers were gone.
> 
> Seems fishy too.
> 
> Already hit up CL, no hits there in the Midwest.


Who leaves their garage wide open and takes off for dinner? If that's actually true I hope he apologized about 50 times for being dumb.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1937971 said:


> Who leaves their garage wide open and takes off for dinner? If that's actually true I hope he apologized about 50 times for being dumb.


I am guilty of that, but i live in the burbs


----------



## qualitycut

I dont even lock my front door


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1937973 said:


> I am guilty of that, but i live in the burbs


I wouldn't do it anywhere. There are thieves everywhere.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1937971 said:


> Who leaves their garage wide open and takes off for dinner? If that's actually true I hope he apologized about 50 times for being dumb.


Said his mom did it.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1937975 said:


> I dont even lock my front door


Lets all go to quality's house tonight!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1937975 said:


> I dont even lock my front door


When I was a kid we never locked our door or our garage. It was all fun and games until my 1978 Honda Z-50 and my gokart were stolen.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1937976 said:


> I wouldn't do it anywhere. There are thieves everywhere.


I know i was kidding i have done it before good thing my mom walks 5 miles every morning in the summer because i get a phone call saying i shut your garage doornit was open when I walked by


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1937978 said:


> Lets all go to quality's house tonight!


I know approx. where he lives!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1937979 said:


> When I was a kid we never locked our door or our garage. It was all fun and games until my 1978 Honda Z-50 and my gokart were stolen.


that sucks. Your parents must be rich s. Minneapolis people


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1937981 said:


> I know approx. where he lives!


Gf is there with to attack boxers and a glock.

I would be more scared of the screen door slamming shut because the thingy is broken and slams shut behind you


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1937982 said:


> that sucks. Your parents must be rich s. Minneapolis people


I bought those with my own money. Took a little begging to get permission but running my z50 down the street was a blast.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1937983 said:


> Gf is there with to attack boxers and a glock.
> 
> I would be more scared of the screen door slamming shut because the thingy is broken and slams shut behind you


Your GF is wearing Attack Boxers? That sounds interesting.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1937985 said:


> Your GF is wearing Attack Boxers? That sounds interesting.


Lol she misses me she may have put mine on


----------



## SSS Inc.

Jessica Simpson looks fantastic in this movie.


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1937917 said:


> I dont know about that.....lol
> 
> I have been knownto get drunk and play with fireworks. ......


I did that at a wedding. Not the best idea


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1937985 said:


> Your GF is wearing Attack Boxers? That sounds interesting.


Now we have to go just to see what attack boxers are!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1937988 said:


> Jessica Simpson looks fantastic in this movie.


I was going to say that when you mentioned the movie. Hottie


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SSS Inc.;1937988 said:


> Jessica Simpson looks fantastic in this movie.


Dukes of hazard?


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1937993 said:


> Dukes of hazard?


Employee of the month


----------



## SSS Inc.

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1937993 said:


> Dukes of hazard?


Employee of the month.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1937994 said:


> Employee of the month





SSS Inc.;1937995 said:


> Employee of the month.


Employee of the month.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1937996 said:


> Employee of the month.


Wait what?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SSS Inc.;1937996 said:


> Employee of the month.


What movie?


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1937988 said:


> Jessica Simpson looks fantastic in this movie.


Aside from when she was pregnant, has she ever not looked fantastic?


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1937988 said:


> Jessica Simpson looks fantastic in this movie.


Employee of the month?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

She looks good in most everything, or almost nothing


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1937976 said:


> I wouldn't do it anywhere. There are thieves everywhere.


This... Keep the garage closed and door locked...


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Camden;1937999 said:


> Aside from when she was pregnant, has she ever not looked fantastic?


^^^^^^^^this


----------



## Green Grass

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1938001 said:


> She looks good in almost nothing


This......


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1937999 said:


> Aside from when she was pregnant, has she ever not looked fantastic?


Shes a freak in the sheets to i have read (unfortunately only read )


----------



## SSS Inc.

SSS Inc.;1937988 said:


> Jessica Simpson looks fantastic in this movie.





qualitycut;1937992 said:


> I was going to say that when you mentioned the movie. Hottie





NICHOLS LANDSCA;1937993 said:


> Dukes of hazard?





qualitycut;1937994 said:


> Employee of the month





SSS Inc.;1937995 said:


> Employee of the month.





SSS Inc.;1937996 said:


> Employee of the month.





Green Grass;1937997 said:


> Wait what?





NICHOLS LANDSCA;1937998 said:


> What movie?





Camden;1937999 said:


> Aside from when she was pregnant, has she ever not looked fantastic?





Polarismalibu;1938000 said:


> Employee of the month?





NICHOLS LANDSCA;1938001 said:


> She looks good in most everything, or almost nothing





NICHOLS LANDSCA;1938004 said:


> ^^^^^^^^this





Green Grass;1938005 said:


> This......





qualitycut;1938006 said:


> Shes a freak in the sheets to i have read (unfortunately only read )


All of THIS ^^^^^


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1938007 said:


> All of THIS ^^^^^


Wait what? ??


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1937988 said:


> Jessica Simpson looks fantastic in this movie.


Absolutely...


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1938006 said:


> Shes a freak in the sheets to i have read (unfortunately only read )


Yep, John Mayer spilled the beans on that.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1938009 said:


> Absolutely...





Green Grass;1938008 said:


> Wait what? ??


Yes....This and see above^^^^^^^//////∆∆∆∆∆∆∆∆∆˚˚˚∑∑∑∑∑∑∑


----------



## cbservicesllc

Still 38... some liquid precip


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1938013 said:


> Still 38... some liquid precip


I'm down to 33 here now. Getting to the mark almost


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1938016 said:


> I'm down to 33 here now. Getting to the mark almost


Snowing really hard.

Somewhere in the world


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1938010 said:


> Yep, John Mayer spilled the beans on that.


Yea couldn't think of his name but thats it. Wish i could speak first hand but no


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

My street is only 33.8,34.1,33.9. 35.8 air temp. Mist


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1938020 said:


> My street is only 33.8,34.1,33.9. 35.8 air temp. Mist


What if you peed on your street first?


----------



## qualitycut

O o i see greens on radar


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1938022 said:


> O o i see greens on radar


Pretty sure you're the only one still looking.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1938022 said:


> O o i see greens on radar


I'm at the edge of the greens and I have nothing... pretty sure not even liquid... 37 here...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1938024 said:


> Pretty sure you're the only one still looking.


Nope......


----------



## qualitycut

Texted the gf and said to check outside in 2 hrs. She said she will put 2 pucks out and check in a couple hours.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1938024 said:


> Pretty sure you're the only one still looking.


yea im 90 miles away richard


----------



## ryde307

I'm in the middle of the green. Had some rain now very light snow


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1938030 said:


> I'm in the middle of the green. Had some rain now very light snow


Thanks for the update.


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;1937989 said:


> I did that at a wedding. Not the best idea


Especially when you have a mortar bounce off your head coming out of the tube


----------



## 9.5hinvee

anybody else notice MN thread has the most replies, and second highest views... think its maybe true we obsess over the weather a little... or Jessica Simpson.... maybe... just a little...:salute:ussmileyflag


----------



## qualitycut

9.5hinvee;1938034 said:


> anybody else notice MN thread has the most replies, and second highest views... think its maybe true we obsess over the weather a little... or Jessica Simpson.... maybe... just a little...:salute:ussmileyflag


Or just anything


----------



## banonea

9.5hinvee;1938034 said:


> anybody else notice MN thread has the most replies, and second highest views... think its maybe true we obsess over the weather a little... or Jessica Simpson.... maybe... just a little...:salute:ussmileyflag


Welcome to the party, ware are ya from?


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1938033 said:


> Especially when you have a mortar bounce off your head coming out of the tube


Seriously?? I thought mine was bad they were just shooting at a house when the tube tipped, How did that end for you?


----------



## 9.5hinvee

Plow in the le sueur and Mankato area


----------



## 9.5hinvee

And Just an FYI, I put a new cuttin edge on the vee plow today, and hooked both my plows up and washed the windows all up on the trucks nice... aaaannnndddd both trucks and both loaders are full of fuel.... soooooo now its not going to snow... just letting ya know...


----------



## cbservicesllc

9.5hinvee;1938034 said:


> anybody else notice MN thread has the most replies, and second highest views... think its maybe true we obsess over the weather a little... or Jessica Simpson.... maybe... just a little...:salute:ussmileyflag


Welcome! And yes... we're a bit on our own here...


----------



## qualitycut

9.5hinvee;1938040 said:


> And Just an FYI, I put a new cuttin edge on the vee plow today, and hooked both my plows up and washed the windows all up on the trucks nice... aaaannnndddd both trucks and both loaders are full of fuel.... soooooo now its not going to snow... just letting ya know...


You dont even have snow? You were supposed to get 2 inches there


----------



## 9.5hinvee

qualitycut;1938042 said:


> You dont even have snow? You were supposed to get 2 inches there


According to my weather rock its dry out there... 20 miles north of kato


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;1938037 said:


> Seriously?? I thought mine was bad they were just shooting at a house when the tube tipped, How did that end for you?


Took my hat off and seen stars

Lot to drink on the river that night


----------



## banonea

9.5hinvee;1938040 said:


> And Just an FYI, I put a new cuttin edge on the vee plow today, and hooked both my plows up and washed the windows all up on the trucks nice... aaaannnndddd both trucks and both loaders are full of fuel.... soooooo now its not going to snow... just letting ya know...


Kinda the same here. Got back up lights on the sand truck and new nighthawks on the 454.......


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1938044 said:


> Took my hat off and seen stars
> 
> Lot to drink on the river that night


Man you got lucky!


----------



## 9.5hinvee

banonea;1938046 said:


> Kinda the same here. Got back up lights on the sand truck and new nighthawks on the 454.......


yeah wouldn't want to get the chance to try something new out.... haha... it'd be kind of nice if it would actually snow... that 6-8 incher in november gave me a good 18 hour push, would like that again...


----------



## Greenery

I have a solid coating here with light snow coming down.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hold the phone! White stuff on the ground!









Just not much...


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1938050 said:


> I have a solid coating here with light snow coming down.


Shush your mouth


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1938053 said:


> Shush your mouth


It won't make it as Far East as you


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1938054 said:


> It won't make it as Far East as you


Its over my area now but i dont think anything is hitting the ground. Bust bust bust


----------



## cbservicesllc

Yeah whatever has fallen I can see through to pavement... Still 35


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1938056 said:


> Yeah whatever has fallen I can see through to pavement... Still 35


same action here


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1938055 said:


> Its over my area now but i dont think anything is hitting the ground. Bust bust bust


Go pass out lol


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1938060 said:


> Go pass out lol


 working on it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

At least a salt run would have been nice.

I should have gone up north and gone fishing somewhere


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1938062 said:


> At least a salt run would have been nice.
> 
> I should have gone up north and gone fishing somewhere


Im to drunk to even drive the wheeler 200ft staying across the lake tonight


----------



## cbservicesllc

Dusting is the most I have... in shaded areas... lame sauce...


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1938063 said:


> Im to drunk to even drive the wheeler 200ft staying across the lake tonight


That's probably a good choice! At least you went up. We should go this week sometime again somewhere.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1938064 said:


> Dusting is the most I have... in shaded areas... lame sauce...


Dusting is pushing it. Sucks!


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1938065 said:


> That's probably a good choice! At least you went up. We should go this week sometime again somewhere.


Kidding im going across the lake, i have frozen pizza therr


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1938063 said:


> Im to drunk to even drive the wheeler 200ft staying across the lake tonight


Me too except all I had to do was walk nextdoor to the hotel.


----------



## ryde307

About a 1/4" in chanhassen.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

1/8th of an inch Minnetonka. Night check done. Back to bed.


----------



## ryde307

Probably 1/4" chanhassen, excelsior, Minnetonka, Hopkins, st Louis park. It a melting though making a thin layer of ice. Good reason for salt runs.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

We barely have a dusting down here. Have to check some sidewalks when it get light out. It looks like someone shook powder off of a powered doughnut


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Temp is 34 and NWS is calling for 1-2 yet. Only 4 more minute left in what they call night


----------



## wizardsr

Just enough for a salt run. No complaints here!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

wizardsr;1938102 said:


> Just enough for a salt run. No complaints here!


Previously salted Lots and walks are wet down here. No need for more. Off to sleep/nap for me


----------



## SnowGuy73

26° windy cloudy.


----------



## IDST

Anyone know what's around st Louis park?


----------



## Bill1090

26* out, just a dusting here.


----------



## Bill1090

Talking possible historic storm out east.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1938128 said:


> Talking possible historic storm out east.


Lucky!.....


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;1938128 said:


> Talking possible historic storm out east.


They can have that 5 foot strorm stuff.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1938128 said:


> Talking possible historic storm out east.


They have warnings already posted


----------



## ryde307

jagext;1938116 said:


> Anyone know what's around st Louis park?


1/4"



CityGuy;1938157 said:


> They can have that 5 foot strorm stuff.


As much as it would suck, there would be alot of money to be made. We would make more off that one storm than this whole winter combined.


----------



## ryde307

I wish those huge storms happened closer so it would be worth sending equipment to help out.


----------



## ryde307

Happy to get a salt and sidewalks run out of this but the one salt truck has the drag chain snap on the first lot. It's going to be fun to get the 8 tons of salt out of the Vbox to replace it.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

ryde307;1938185 said:


> Happy to get a salt and sidewalks run out of this but the one salt truck has the drag chain snap on the first lot. It's going to be fun to get the 8 tons of salt out of the Vbox to replace it.


That sucks, I'd help but it's rearrange sock drawer day


----------



## ryde307

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1938188 said:


> That sucks, I'd help but it's rearrange sock drawer day


Thanks. Had another truck out and have a back up so not the end of the world but it's going to suck to fix. Plus last I checked the chains were not cheap.


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;1938198 said:


> Thanks. Had another truck out and have a back up so not the end of the world but it's going to suck to fix. Plus last I checked the chains were not cheap.


It seems like nothing is cheap anymore.


----------



## ryde307

Green Grass;1938210 said:


> It seems like nothing is cheap anymore.


True.

Is anyone going to the JDL university at the casino in Feb.? or have you ever been?


----------



## PremierL&L

ryde307;1938214 said:


> True.
> 
> Is anyone going to the JDL university at the casino in Feb.? or have you ever been?


Signed up last year and snowed so I signed up again figured it's worth checking out once


----------



## banonea

Not 1 flake here......27


----------



## Green Grass

21 here with about a 1/4" it looks like


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;1938214 said:


> True.
> 
> Is anyone going to the JDL university at the casino in Feb.? or have you ever been?


Got a link?


----------



## Green Grass

I wonder if quality is still alive?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1938276 said:


> I wonder if quality is still alive?


Probably hungover


----------



## banonea

Looks like the east coast is going to get hammered. ......


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1938282 said:


> Probably hungover


I would think still passed out


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1938276 said:


> I wonder if quality is still alive?


Hardly. ...... not as good as I once was. Hoping this breakfast will help


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1938309 said:


> Hardly. ...... not as good as I once was. Hoping this breakfast will help


That's what too much alcohol/ liquor does


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

***whew*** Put the new metal up behind the stove and the wife likes it better without tile on that wall. I get out of tiling the wall!!

This week's project will be to remove wainscoting my parents put up around the dining room area. Shouldn't have been a big issue except my dad was a huge fan of Liquid Nails.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1938318 said:


> ***whew*** Put the new metal up behind the stove and the wife likes it better without tile on that wall. I get out of tiling the wall!!
> 
> This week's project will be to remove wainscoting my parents put up around the dining room area. Shouldn't have been a big issue except my dad was a huge fan of Liquid Nails.


That stuff sucks......


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1938314 said:


> That's what too much alcohol/ liquor does


Wish you would have told me that last night. Never knew.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1938325 said:


> Wish you would have told me that last night. Never knew.


I come from a long line alcoholics. None lived much past 50. Just sayin


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1938331 said:


> I come from a long line alcoholics. None lived much past 50. Just sayin


Geez one night and now im an alcoholic


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1938332 said:


> Geez one night and now im an alcoholic


We all know more its been more than one night. Mine started like you. Weekends and few here and there. But you did say you weren't as good as you once were

And when I say you were one


----------



## banonea

Weather channel saying mid 30 this week with no snow chances till Thursday...... good week to work on lawn care equipment.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Guy's been riding his GSXr all over Forest Lake the last 3 days. Just went by me again.

You'd think it would be dangerous with that 2-4" of snow we got last night.


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;1938182 said:


> 1/4"
> 
> As much as it would suck, there would be alot of money to be made. We would make more off that one storm than this whole winter combined.


That is true.


----------



## CityGuy

No call out last night.

Just tried to shovel the drive and gave up after a few pass's and salted it instead. Must have come down as rain or sleet. Frozen to the drive.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1938376 said:


> No call out last night.
> 
> Just tried to shovel the drive and gave up after a few pass's and salted it instead. Must have come down as rain or sleet. Frozen to the drive.


I am going to leave it for the sun!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1938380 said:


> I am going to leave it for the sun!


I thought about that but don't want the wife taking a spill on the way to the mailbox in the morning.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1938380 said:


> I am going to leave it for the sun!


Sun pretty much has it all baked off here now...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1938385 said:


> Sun pretty much has it all baked off here now...


Same here. Looks like it never snowed.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1938356 said:


> Guy's been riding his GSXr all over Forest Lake the last 3 days. Just went by me again.
> 
> You'd think it would be dangerous with that 2-4" of snow we got last night.


Dusting tonight


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1938385 said:


> Sun pretty much has it all baked off here now...


Was going to go check a few walks this afternoon but they were salted last time kinda heavy... I have a feeling they are good.... same with the lots....exception might be N. facing.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1938385 said:


> Sun pretty much has it all baked off here now...





LwnmwrMan22;1938391 said:


> Same here. Looks like it never snowed.


Not even close here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Mine was a bit tongue in cheek, since it didn't do anything here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1934209 said:


> Saturday/Sunday snow will go SW like today's snow.


So I was scrolling back through the posts, with nothing else to do and came across this one back at 3:22 am on 1/21/15. Forgot all about it!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Have fun with the RAP shooting for 1.5" of snow tomorrow morning from 4 am to 5:30 am. Won't THAT be a blast?!?!?!


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1938429 said:


> So I was scrolling back through the posts, with nothing else to do and came across this one back at 3:22 am on 1/21/15. Forgot all about it!!


But.....still shot prcp over metro too


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1938409 said:


> Not even close here


Same here. Salt is working slowly.

Might have to make some brine this afternoon and burn it off that way.


----------



## CityGuy

Not much for motivation today.

Should be working on the honey to do list but, the couch is to comfy.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1938459 said:


> Same here. Salt is working slowly.
> 
> Might have to make some brine this afternoon and burn it off that way.


Mine is starting to go.


----------



## Green Grass

X Games


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1938432 said:


> Have fun with the RAP shooting for 1.5" of snow tomorrow morning from 4 am to 5:30 am. Won't THAT be a blast?!?!?!


Weather Ch. showing 70% for tonight, highest % I have seen. Maybe they know something, NWS is only 20% here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

RAP comes straight down from Winnipeg, hard.

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/displayMod.php?var=ruc_sfc_prcp&loop=loopall&hours=


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snow on Saturday (Jan 31) will stay north.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1938477 said:


> Snow on Saturday (Jan 31) will stay north.


That will change!


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1938477 said:


> Snow on Saturday (Jan 31) will stay north.


Blah blah blah.......


----------



## Ranger620

Well I need a new phone. I am getting text messages days after people have sent them. Now do I stay with sprint or switch?? I havent had any problems for a while now, The unlimited data is nice so I dont have to worry about it but it is sprint. Thats my only dilemma for the day. Otherwise the couch and movies...


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1938492 said:


> Well I need a new phone. I am getting text messages days after people have sent them. Now do I stay with sprint or switch?? I havent had any problems for a while now, The unlimited data is nice so I dont have to worry about it but it is sprint. Thats my only dilemma for the day. Otherwise the couch and movies...


I left sprint about 5 years ago and went to At&T. I believe it was the best move ever.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1938474 said:


> RAP comes straight down from Winnipeg, hard.
> 
> http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/displayMod.php?var=ruc_sfc_prcp&loop=loopall&hours=


Let's go!!!!!



Ranger620;1938492 said:


> Well I need a new phone. I am getting text messages days after people have sent them. Now do I stay with sprint or switch?? I havent had any problems for a while now, The unlimited data is nice so I dont have to worry about it but it is sprint. Thats my only dilemma for the day. Otherwise the couch and movies...


Moved to Verizon from Sprint 8 months ago... BEST move ever... I don't regret losing my unlimited data one bit... I was only averaging 4 GB a month and my highest month was 6.5 GB...


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;1938494 said:


> I left sprint about 5 years ago and went to At&T. I believe it was the best move ever.


I had at&t when I first started then switched to nextel which turned into sprint. I'm sure its better now but at&t wouldnt work in ND And sprint did. I', 99% sure the problem is the phone just have that sour taste from srint.


----------



## banonea

Went to boil some water, facuet snapped in my hand.......looks like i am installing a new one today.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1938492 said:


> Well I need a new phone. I am getting text messages days after people have sent them. Now do I stay with sprint or switch?? I havent had any problems for a while now, The unlimited data is nice so I dont have to worry about it but it is sprint. Thats my only dilemma for the day. Otherwise the couch and movies...


Verizon is much better than Sprint. Had Nextel then Sprint. Sprint sucks compared to Verizon.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1938504 said:


> Went to boil some water, facuet snapped in my hand.......looks like i am installing a new one today.


Looks like fun.


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;1938504 said:


> Went to boil some water, facuet snapped in my hand.......looks like i am installing a new one today.


Hercules!


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;1938504 said:


> Went to boil some water, facuet snapped in my hand.......looks like i am installing a new one today.


Too much power!


----------



## djagusch

banonea;1938504 said:


> Went to boil some water, facuet snapped in my hand.......looks like i am installing a new one today.


Guessing that's cheaper than the garage door you keep running into!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1938504 said:


> Went to boil some water, facuet snapped in my hand.......looks like i am installing a new one today.


Didn't think you had to use your forearm muscles.with how well your wife likes your gravy.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1938474 said:


> RAP comes straight down from Winnipeg, hard.
> 
> http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/displayMod.php?var=ruc_sfc_prcp&loop=loopall&hours=


Mirage........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Was able to clean out the junk drawer without the wife looking. Now I'm halfway through changing all of the handles in the kitchen.

Install two slide out shelves in the cupboard that holds the chips / cookies / snacks and the wife better not complain for at least 3 months.


----------



## Greenery

banonea;1938504 said:


> Went to boil some water, facuet snapped in my hand.......looks like i am installing a new one today.


Going viral.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1938541 said:


> Was able to clean out the junk drawer without the wife looking. Now I'm halfway through changing all of the handles in the kitchen.
> 
> Install two slide out shelves in the cupboard that holds the chips / cookies / snacks and the wife better not complain for at least 3 days.


fixed it for you :laughing:


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1938539 said:


> Mirage........


Son of a...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

djagusch;1938531 said:


> Guessing that's cheaper than the garage door you keep running into!


That's a habit he need to break. He even took off my light with his garage door. Oh well at least its wired better that when did it as I was rushed and limited on connectors


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1938504 said:


> Went to boil some water, facuet snapped in my hand.......looks like i am installing a new one today.


Didnt I tell you to not eat so much spinich? If not, I should have


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like I need to take control of the kitchen. These are not the only ones I found, nor are they they oldest.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1938614 said:


> Looks like I need to take control of the kitchen. These are not the only ones I found, nor are they they oldest.


Probably still safe to eat. Just serve it tonight to teach some lessons.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1938614 said:


> Looks like I need to take control of the kitchen. These are not the only ones I found, nor are they they oldest.


What is it? ....Chicken Broth??


----------



## Green Grass

djagusch;1938619 said:


> Probably still safe to eat. Just serve it tonight to teach some lessons.


I agree........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1938623 said:


> What is it? ....Chicken Broth??


German liquor cake..... Is it like a fine wine??? Gets better with age?


----------



## banonea

djagusch;1938531 said:


> Guessing that's cheaper than the garage door you keep running into!


Yes it is....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So much for the RAP.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1938643 said:


> German liquor cake..... Is it like a fine wine??? Gets better with age?


Nailed it!


----------



## cbservicesllc

My snow and ice amounts went up for tomorrow morning... percentage went up too... Looks good for a salt run


----------



## banonea

Repaired. ....



On a side note, have a guy coming to buy the transfer case I bought wrong for the truck. Getting what I paid for it plus the fuel to go get it....


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;1938653 said:


> Repaired. ....
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, have a guy coming to buy the transfer case I bought wrong for the truck. Getting what I paid for it plus the fuel to go get it....


Nice upgrade!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Highest I have is a .6" in Taylors Falls.


----------



## Green Grass

Looked at my phone and saw this. I about pooped myself then I looked at the location I don't remember the hockey rink being that far from the house.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Annoyed, we got our son a bunch of Leap Frog stuff for Christmas and his bday. The TV setup and a bunch of books. Well I guess I have to go get the $40 pen that reads all the books which is sold separate. Grrrr


----------



## Green Grass

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1938675 said:


> Annoyed, we got our son a bunch of Leap Frog stuff for Christmas and his bday. The TV setup and a bunch of books. Well I guess I have to go get the $40 pen that reads all the books which is sold separate. Grrrr


The pens work awesome.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1938675 said:


> Annoyed, we got our son a bunch of Leap Frog stuff for Christmas and his bday. The TV setup and a bunch of books. Well I guess I have to go get the $40 pen that reads all the books which is sold separate. Grrrr


I hate that!


----------



## Ranger620

Sure wish new york was closer, I'd load up some trailers and go see if I could get some extra work


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;1938689 said:


> Sure wish new york was closer, I'd load up some trailers and go see if I could get some extra work


No kidding. Lucky bastards


----------



## CityGuy

Almost took one in the go nads. That guy had one heck of an altered mental status.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1938709 said:


> Almost took one in the go nads. That guy had one heck of an altered mental status.


Don't worry I saw your deputy coming from buffalo


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1938723 said:


> Don't worry I saw your deputy coming from buffalo


Man he and Ridgeview seemed to take forever to get there.


----------



## unit28

banonea;1938653 said:


> Repaired. ....
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, have a guy coming to buy the transfer case I bought wrong for the truck. Getting what I paid for it plus the fuel to go get it....


Nice job

And now banno
after supper you'll have dishes clean in a jiffy


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1938660 said:


> Highest I have is a .6" in Taylors Falls.


Lake effect snow?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;1938702 said:


> No kidding. Lucky bastards


I would hate to have that here


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;1938734 said:


> I would hate to have that here


I don't think it would be terrible if you have enough manpower to keep up with it. If not, then you would be screwed.


----------



## CityGuy

Hmmm what to do?

http://teespring.com/snowplow12


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1938734 said:


> I would hate to have that here


No doubt. I like snow but that would just take a toll out on a guy. Wouldnt be bad if the state shut everything down. Would help buy some time so business dont get to chippy. I bet trying to find a loader would be a nightmare.


----------



## Ranger620

Bill1090;1938745 said:


> I don't think it would be terrible if you have enough manpower to keep up with it. If not, then you would be screwed.


I dont think to many of us have enough man power let alone equipment to stay ahead of 2+ feet of snow


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1938760 said:


> I dont think to many of us have enough man power let alone equipment to stay ahead of 2+ feet of snow


Sure we do if it falls over the course of a week.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1938760 said:


> I dont think to many of us have enough man power let alone equipment to stay ahead of 2+ feet of snow


13 of us plus 12 reserves from utilites isn't enough.


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;1938766 said:


> Sure we do if it falls over the course of a week.


Ya that would be doable.


----------



## CityGuy

Someone may need to check their pants.


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;1938760 said:


> I dont think to many of us have enough man power let alone equipment to stay ahead of 2+ feet of snow


I know. It would be fun to try though.


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;1938778 said:


> Someone may need to check their pants.


Oh my.......


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;1938778 said:


> Someone may need to check their pants.


I wouldnt need to check mine. I'm purty sure what they would be filled with. No sense in making a worse mess


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;1938795 said:


> I know. It would be fun to try though.


No, it's not. I tried in 2010 when we got 27"in rochester. 3" per hour at some points. I almost quit that year.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

CityGuy;1938778 said:


> Someone may need to check their pants.


Wow where was that? Hard to believe the skid was to heavy


----------



## SSS Inc.

I'd take 2' of snow in a heart beat.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1938811 said:


> I'd take 2' of snow in a heart beat.


He is alive!


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1938778 said:


> Someone may need to check their pants.


Oh dear... Something really bad must have gone wrong there...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1938802 said:


> No, it's not. I tried in 2010 when we got 27"in rochester. 3" per hour at some points. I almost quit that year.


didn't we have a lot of wind too? I remember I plowed my way to town to to get the guys out. by the time we can back it was blown shut. I cant believe I didn't bend the frame on the truck or bust the plow. hit the drifts at 40-50 to bust through them. they were as high as the roof of the truck


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;1938778 said:


> Someone may need to check their pants.


looks fake to me


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak has a map up.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1938811 said:


> I'd take 2' of snow in a heart beat.


Agreed!.....


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1938778 said:


> Someone may need to check their pants.


Looks fake for some reason


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1938849 said:


> Novak has a map up.


NWS is only saying a coating. Novak has a coating-2". Doh k.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1938778 said:


> Someone may need to check their pants.


Parking lot SSS built


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1938859 said:


> NWS is only saying a coating. Novak has a coating-2". Doh k.


at least he's covered. everyone was wrong with last night snow. closest was channel 5 at .3 for me. we didn't even get.1


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;1938811 said:


> I'd take 2' of snow in a heart beat.


I'm with you. Some of it would suck but there is money to be made.


----------



## ryde307

We had a 550 fall into a parking lot a year ago. Just the front up to the frame. There was an old sistern under the lot that had broke open causing a hollow spot underneath.


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;1938870 said:


> We had a 550 fall into a parking lot a year ago. Just the front up to the frame. There was an old sistern under the lot that had broke open causing a hollow spot underneath.


That would scare the cafe out of you


----------



## CityGuy

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1938804 said:


> Wow where was that? Hard to believe the skid was to heavy


Didn't say where. Out east I am guessing.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1938861 said:


> Parking lot SSS built


Hey! That's not nice! BTW our team smoked Wayzata about 18-1 today.



ryde307;1938864 said:


> I'm with you. Some of it would suck but there is money to be made.


Exactly, it would suck at times but the Adrenaline really keeps a guy going. If you can get through it without burning a few trucks to the ground they can equal a really good seasons $$$ all in one storm. +We make good money hauling which for us has been ZERO this year. I know you guys have some stuff you haul all the time. We need a good 6"+ with more on the way before we get going.

On another note wasn't there already a storm named Juno??? And City guy it looks like no Highway through hell tonight.


----------



## ryde307

Yes we do a fair amount of hauling and extra clean up work. We have done basically zero this year. We need some 6" storms back to back.


----------



## Bill1090

ryde307;1938903 said:


> Yes we do a fair amount of hauling and extra clean up work. We have done basically zero this year. We need some 6" storms back to back.


Or just A 6" storm.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1938888 said:


> Hey! That's not nice! BTW our team smoked Wayzata about 18-1 today.
> 
> Exactly, it would suck at times but the Adrenaline really keeps a guy going. If you can get through it without burning a few trucks to the ground they can equal a really good seasons $$$ all in one storm. +We make good money hauling which for us has been ZERO this year. I know you guys have some stuff you haul all the time. We need a good 6"+ with more on the way before we get going.
> 
> On another note wasn't there already a storm named Juno??? And City guy it looks like no Highway through hell tonight.


?
At 900? Or are they storm coverage?


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1938888 said:


> Hey! That's not nice! BTW our team smoked Wayzata about 18-1 today.
> 
> Exactly, it would suck at times but the Adrenaline really keeps a guy going. If you can get through it without burning a few trucks to the ground they can equal a really good seasons $$$ all in one storm. +We make good money hauling which for us has been ZERO this year. I know you guys have some stuff you haul all the time. We need a good 6"+ with more on the way before we get going.
> 
> On another note wasn't there already a storm named Juno??? And City guy it looks like no Highway through hell tonight.


Did the names start over?


----------



## skorum03

Bill1090;1938907 said:


> Or just A 6" storm.


Yeah lets start with one for now


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1938923 said:


> Did the names start over?


Maybe. I swear I remember a Juno before. Plus I would think they would come up with a different J name.

And yes, looks like wall to wall storm coverage.


----------



## Bill1090

Umm I have a Winter Wx Advisory now....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have between .6 and .9" between 3 and 6 am now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1938935 said:


> I have between .6 and .9" between 3 and 6 am now.


I'm at a monster .2" with a little ice in the morning.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1938858 said:


> Looks fake for some reason


Looks like a parking structure... maybe that's why...


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1938940 said:


> I'm at a monster .2" with a little ice in the morning.


Same here...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Let's see. Today, new metal tile behind the stove, 28 cabinet handles replaced, two slide out shelves installed in cupboards, old food thrown out, cupboards reorganized (she agrees with the organization) I'd better go to bed early tonight.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1938960 said:


> Let's see. Today, new metal tile behind the stove, 28 cabinet handles replaced, two slide out shelves installed in cupboards, old food thrown out, cupboards reorganized (she agrees with the organization) I'd better go to bed early tonight.


Sounds like A productive Sunday


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1938960 said:


> Let's see. Today, new metal tile behind the stove, 28 cabinet handles replaced, two slide out shelves installed in cupboards, old food thrown out, cupboards reorganized (she agrees with the organization) I'd better go to bed early tonight.


Still not good enough! More I tell ya, more!


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1938960 said:


> Let's see. Today, new metal tile behind the stove, 28 cabinet handles replaced, two slide out shelves installed in cupboards, old food thrown out, cupboards reorganized (she agrees with the organization) I'd better go to bed early tonight.


your going to get lucky!!!


----------



## BossPlow614

ryde307;1938864 said:


> I'm with you. Some of it would suck but there is money to be made.


I'm with you and SSS. I'm sure we'd be going for 2-2.5 days straight but it'd be more revenue than we've had all winter. . With how this season has gone, a monumental storm like that will happen around March 20th when id prefer it be spring by that point.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1938963 said:


> Still not good enough! More I tell ya, more!


How about installing a new air freshener toilet seat on one toilet and remove and install another whole toilet yesterday?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1938972 said:


> How about installing a new air freshener toilet seat on one toilet and remove and install another whole toilet yesterday?


That might do it. DON'T let us know!


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1938829 said:


> didn't we have a lot of wind too? I remember I plowed my way to town to to get the guys out. by the time we can back it was blown shut. I cant believe I didn't bend the frame on the truck or bust the plow. hit the drifts at 40-50 to bust through them. they were as high as the roof of the truck


I broke 2 plows1 skid loader and a plow truck that year. I ran 4 DAYS straight with less than 5 hours of sleep. I will take 3" PERIOD any time. .......


----------



## banonea

skorum03;1938926 said:


> Yeah lets start with one for now


^^^this this this this^^^


----------



## Drakeslayer

Let's get ready for some good YouTube videos out of New York. They are putting the plows on the garbage trucks again


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh BOY!!! Polar Plunge season starts on SATURDAY!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1938985 said:


> Let's get ready for some good YouTube videos out of New York. They are putting the plows on the garbage trucks again


Those are the best. Not a garbage truck but that loader that rammed like 3 cars about 20 times was a favorite.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Snow sliding down 94, if it holds salt run for sure.


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;1938985 said:


> Let's get ready for some good YouTube videos out of New York. They are putting the plows on the garbage trucks again


How about when they used loaders that had smooth solid rubber tires?


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1938991 said:


> Those are the best. Not a garbage truck but that loader that rammed like 3 cars about 20 times was a favorite.


That was a classic. Just watched it again tonight after that pic of the skid I went on you tube and watched plowing video's. Few good ones on there


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1938997 said:


> That was a classic. Just watched it again tonight after that pic of the skid I went on you tube and watched plowing video's. Few good ones on there


There are several good ones. I remember a single axle dump detroying a whole block somewhere in Jersey I think. Crazy how bad some of these guys are.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1938993 said:


> Snow sliding down 94, if it holds salt run for sure.


Shush...I don't want to set the alarm.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1938991 said:


> Those are the best. Not a garbage truck but that loader that rammed like 3 cars about 20 times was a favorite.


I don't think I have ever seen that one


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1938993 said:


> Snow sliding down 94, if it holds salt run for sure.


Yeah baby!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Yeah Quiet......He don't to set the alarm!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1939000 said:


> I don't think I have ever seen that one


Its great. Someone can probably find it. The guy gets stuck and just keeps wailing on some parked cars. There are actually several similar videos from the same storm.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1938999 said:


> Shush...I don't to set the alarm.


Stop drinking with quality.


----------



## Ranger620

Try this one


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1939007 said:


> Stop drinking with quality.


That's next week, once it warms up again after the next cold snap. Gonna have a sleep over for real this time.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1938998 said:


> There are several good ones. I remember a single axle dump detroying a whole block somewhere in Jersey I think. Crazy how bad some of these guys are.


I don't think I've seen that one.

Got a link?


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1939008 said:


> Try this one


That's a classic.


----------



## CityGuy

For as bad as it was I love seeing the one with dog the plow guy or what ever.


----------



## Ranger620

Remember this one. We said it was city guy back when you were just hamel. lol. Gota find the one that's not bleeped out


----------



## Ranger620

The phone call to the boss would not be enjoyable


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1939009 said:


> That's next week, once it warms up again after the next cold snap. Gonna have a sleep over for real this time.


That's creepy......


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1939013 said:


> Remember this one. We said it was city guy back when you were just hamel. lol. Gota find the one that's not bleeped out


I love that video. Not that any of us want to do it but some people do deserve it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?lat=42.3584&lon=-71.05977&site=all&smap=1#.VMW9x8t6iBY


----------



## CityGuy

I'd love to run one of these some day. The blower.


----------



## CityGuy

Here is another good one.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1939020 said:


> http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?lat=42.3584&lon=-71.05977&site=all&smap=1#.VMW9x8t6iBY


9-13 followed by 8-12 yuck. Thats a lot of energy drink


----------



## skorum03

Hammer on 11 right now


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1939022 said:


> Here is another good one.


Wow, those guys are terrible!!!


----------



## skorum03

skorum03;1939025 said:


> Hammer on 11 right now


Didn't say anything but light accumulation for tonight.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1939028 said:


> Wow, those guys are terrible!!!


They are. That truck is a pos. No weight to it and way under powered.


----------



## SSS Inc.

My VRAC for the East Coast is half of what they are predicting on the WC.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1939020 said:


> http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?lat=42.3584&lon=-71.05977&site=all&smap=1#.VMW9x8t6iBY


With those temps and moisture, it won't be fluff either.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Ranger620;1939024 said:


> 9-13 followed by 8-12 yuck. Thats a lot of energy drink


Snowfall rates of 2-4" per hour.

Would love to experience one like that, then never again !! Haha !


----------



## NorthernProServ

Bill1090;1939040 said:


> With those temps, it won't be fluff either.


There temps are colder then ours


----------



## Bill1090

NorthernProServ;1939042 said:


> There temps are colder then ours


We'll be there by the end of the week. Our luck it will stay cold until May.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1939007 said:


> Stop drinking with quality.


I quit drinking, found out i am an alcoholic today


----------



## Ranger620

Off to bed. I'm gonna get up at 3 and see whats coming. Was told to salt if its white since stores open at 8 instead of 11 like today. Keep my fingers crossed for a salt run.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1939047 said:


> I quit drinking, found out i am an alcoholic today


Booze bag


----------



## qualitycut

Sweet, just found to toro blowers on cl for 300 a piece. Just north of forest lake


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1939052 said:


> Sweet, just found to toro blowers on cl for 300 a piece. Just north of forest lake


Sweet. Go get em'!


----------



## CityGuy

Dahl says a dusting around 5am or so.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1939047 said:


> I quit drinking, found out i am an alcoholic today


I figured I am too after reading that so I'm having another beer.


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;1939054 said:


> Dahl says a dusting around 5am or so.


More snow late in the week. Nothing big.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1939055 said:


> I figured I am too after reading that so I'm having another beer.


I only had 5 today, hard to fish with out a few beers.

now i really sound like one.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1939052 said:


> Sweet, just found to toro blowers on cl for 300 a piece. Just north of forest lake


Stacy exit. Meet at the Kwik trip.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1939057 said:


> I only had 5 today, hard to fish with out a few beers.
> 
> now i really sound like one.


You can't have fun without a Beer??????


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1939052 said:


> Sweet, just found to toro blowers on cl for 300 a piece. Just north of forest lake


Richard.......


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1939020 said:


> http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?lat=42.3584&lon=-71.05977&site=all&smap=1#.VMW9x8t6iBY


Looks good to me!


----------



## CityGuy

SSS highway is on. Might have to stay up now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1939070 said:


> SSS highway is on. Might have to stay up now.


I was going to call it a night but now I might have to watch. Thanks for the update.

Edit: Its an old one.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;1939072 said:


> I was going to call it a night but now I might have to watch. Thanks for the update.
> 
> Edit: Its an old one.


the new one did not record for me tonight because of the live coverage on the nor'easter.


----------



## SSS Inc.

NorthernProServ;1939074 said:


> the new one did not record for me tonight because of the live coverage on the nor'easter.


I was hoping maybe they would replay the new one like they normally do but I guess not. I suppose they will just shelve it until next week so they get the most viewers.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1939076 said:


> I was hoping maybe they would replay the new one like they normally do but I guess not. I suppose they will just shelve it until next week so they get the most viewers.


Is the next one the new one? At 12?


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;1939077 said:


> Is the next one the new one? At 12?


Nope. Another repeat.


----------



## CityGuy

44 for a high tomorrow.

Anything that does fall tonight will likely melt.


----------



## ringahding1

Gotta admit, felt to good to see some snow falling. Feels like it has been forever since that has happened.

Maybe an 1/8", can still see grass


----------



## SnowGuy73

28° overcast light breeze.


----------



## Green Grass

27 and a dusting of snow.


----------



## Bill1090

19 and about 1/4" out there.


----------



## cbservicesllc

30 and some sleet or grapple here... not currently falling of course


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Whoops.... Guess I should have set the alarm. Oh well. I'll be late to get my zero tolerance done.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Free burritos today at chipolte


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1939179 said:


> Whoops.... Guess I should have set the alarm. Oh well. I'll be late to get my zero tolerance done.


Everything facing south and west here was fine/dry, only have to hit a few select spots on just about every lot we did.

This was from the light snow two nights ago too we did not touch.


----------



## Bill1090

I got an inch here at home. .5" in La Crosse.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have 1/4" in my drive from last night.

Gotta see what WBL has.



Edit..... WBL has a dusting.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1939181 said:


> Free burritos today at chipolte


I think only if its thier new tofo.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I would like to know when it's supposed to get above freezing though.... Left the dusting for now, since the salt would be deeper than a dusting of snow.

Need to get it above freezing before 10 when the manager arrives onsite.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1939181 said:


> Free burritos today at chipolte


If you like tofu...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1939203 said:


> I think only if its thier new tofo.


I know it is. I don't like them anyway.....yuck


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1939204 said:


> I would like to know when it's supposed to get above freezing though.... Left the dusting for now, since the salt would be deeper than a dusting of snow.
> 
> Need to get it above freezing before 10 when the manager arrives onsite.


I got 32 here now so I would think you will make it. I got nothing over here. Got up at 3:30 hoping for a salt run. Looked like most the moisture was past and we had nothing.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1939204 said:


> I would like to know when it's supposed to get above freezing though.... Left the dusting for now, since the salt would be deeper than a dusting of snow.
> 
> Need to get it above freezing before 10 when the manager arrives onsite.


Its 34 down here if that helps you. Probably not though


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drove back up to Forest Lake to knock out my zero tolerance strip mall, went up 2 degrees in the last 30 minutes.

Think I'll run back down and salt as light as the spreader will let me. Gotta find a new 24" x18" x1.5" wood cutting board anyways for the kitchen. Nothing out here.


----------



## skorum03

KSTP:

"As we head into the weekend, it looks like a big chunk of cold arctic air will break free from the polar regions and move over the central part of the U.S. We'll go from highs today near 40 to barely breaking out of the single digits on Saturday; it feel like a big shock after being spoiled in the 30s and 40s.
There are a few additional chances of snowfall Friday and Saturday, but amounts should stay within the *inch or two range.*"


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;1939214 said:


> Its 34 down here if that helps you. Probably not though


Lucky! Only 21 here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1938477 said:


> Snow on Saturday (Jan 31) will stay south.


1:20 pm, 1/25/15.

Book it.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1939227 said:


> 1:20 pm, 1/25/15.
> 
> Book it.


Booked....


----------



## qualitycut

Half inch in finlayson.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Official total from NWS will be 40.8" for the 2014-2015 winter season.

We are approximately at 30" for the official NWS total.

Plan accordingly.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1939210 said:


> If you like tofu...


It looked good until i aksed what it actually was one day.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1939212 said:


> I got 32 here now so I would think you will make it. I got nothing over here. Got up at 3:30 hoping for a salt run. Looked like most the moisture was past and we had nothing.


Yeah, it looked like it blew up after it passed you and I...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1939235 said:


> Official total from NWS will be 40.8" for the 2014-2015 winter season.
> 
> We are approximately at 30" for the official NWS total.
> 
> Plan accordingly.


30" officially??? Where??


----------



## banonea

Heavy dusting here
Wife called me at 5am when she got to work and said it was snowing like mad.....


----------



## skorum03

cbservicesllc;1939238 said:


> 30" officially??? Where??


Well he had a foot in the first storm in November so I'm betting he's close to 30"

I think we had 9" or so in November
Then December had 4.5" 
January after last nights 1/4" we have had 3" or 4" now.

Kstp says 20" so far for the season


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1939238 said:


> 30" officially??? Where??


Probably chanhassen, airport is 20 inches right now. That first snow of the season that was a little west maybe?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1939242 said:


> Well he had a foot in the first storm in November so I'm betting he's close to 30"
> 
> I think we had 9" or so in November
> Then December had 4.5"
> January after last nights 1/4" we have had 3" or 4" now.
> 
> Kstp says 20" so far for the season


I only had 8-9" on the first storm.

I'm just going off of what Ian says, and Ian says the official total is 29".

So THERE!!

I messaged NWS to see if we can gain an official answer.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm having a hard time getting this salt down before it melts. 

I guess I'll pretreat for Saturday's miss.


----------



## SSS Inc.

27" yet to come. Book it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

The lawyer I've been trying to get paid from emailed and said he's one. In a nice way I said I don't really care nor do most people. Damn rich people are the hardest to get money out of.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1939271 said:


> 2.7" yet to come. Book it.


Fixed it for ya


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1939271 said:


> 27" yet to come. Book it.


I could see it happening... or not... really no in between this season...


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1939282 said:


> I could see it happening... or not... really no in between this season...


I throwing that out based on historical records using what we have already had. Comparing similar years. If we didnt get snow in November I would say something different.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1939287 said:


> I throwing that out based on historical records using what we have already had. Comparing similar years. If we didnt get snow in November I would say something different.


If Ian's 30" is off, and we really only have 20" +/- officially, I agree with you, around 40-45" will be it this season.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1939287 said:


> I throwing that out based on historical records using what we have already had. Comparing similar years. If we didnt get snow in November I would say something different.


I hear you... I'm on board with that line of thinking... I could also see this being a less than 30" year too...


----------



## djagusch

Airport is 20.4 according to nws site. 30 is average. Last year it was at 31.

That's since July 1st. Since Dec 1st take off 10 inches.


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1939280 said:


> Fixed it for ya


1/4" at a time.


----------



## Greenery

djagusch;1939298 said:


> Airport is 20.4 according to nws site. 30 is average. Last year it was at 31.


So we're only 10.6 inches behind last year?


----------



## djagusch

Greenery;1939301 said:


> So we're only 10.6 inches behind last year?


Yes, at the airport.

http://forecast.weather.gov/product.php?site=MPX&product=CLI&issuedby=MSP


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS confirmed. 19.2" at Chanhassen, 20.4 @ MSP.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Landscaping calls are coming in.


----------



## unit28

SATURDAY NIGHT

Colder. Mostly cloudy. Lows around 3. Wind chill readings 3 below to 13 below zero.

Im out


----------



## CityGuy

Just went out in a t-shirt. It's actually not too bad out.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1939329 said:


> Just went out in a t-shirt. It's actually not too bad out.


Shouldn't you be working?


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1939260 said:


> I only had 8-9" on the first storm.
> 
> I'm just going off of what Ian says, and Ian says the official total is 29".
> 
> So THERE!!
> 
> I messaged NWS to see if we can gain an official answer.


I thought it was a little more than that. Probably seemed like it at the time considering that you still got 8"-9" more than the rest of us...


----------



## skorum03

CityGuy;1939329 said:


> Just went out in a t-shirt. It's actually not too bad out.


Yep it Feels and kinda smells like spring.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1939329 said:


> Just went out in a t-shirt. It's actually not too bad out.


At least you were not just in your underwear like lwmr did


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1939339 said:


> Shouldn't you be working?


Already been there and done that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1939347 said:


> At least you were not just in your underwear like lwmr did


At MOA. Finally saw my first pair of yoga pants in Nordstroms that actually made me pause my phone conversation.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1939347 said:


> At least you were not just in your underwear like lwmr did


Wait until our sleepover.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Wow the sun is out and sure is warm. Thought it was going to be cloudy all day. No complaints though. Currently 39 feels like 49. Also cleaning windows on the house


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;1939355 said:


> Wow the sun is out and sure is warm. Thought it was going to be cloudy all day. No complaints though. Currently 39 feels like 49. Also cleaning windows on the house


Still at 25* here.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Well, I'm about ready to call it a winter with the way this weather has been going.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1939367 said:


> Still at 25* here.


Wow. Your only 2 hours or less away and what difference. Normally your warmer. Everything is dripping like march/April


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;1939372 said:


> Wow. Your only 2 hours or less away and what difference. Normally your warmer. Everything is dripping like march/April


Lucky. We got some freezing rain going on here.


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;1939271 said:


> 27" yet to come. Book it.


I like your thinking. You should save this post and keep track. Better yet everyone should put in a dollar and everyone guess the final total. Closest wins. If w have 20" now I'm going with 42" 22" more to come.



LwnmwrMan22;1939290 said:


> If Ian's 30" is off, and we really only have 20" +/- officially, I agree with you, around 40-45" will be it this season.


That would make it an average winter. MSP average is 45".



NorthernProServ;1939370 said:


> Well, I'm about ready to call it a winter with the way this weather has been going.


Don't give up to soon. I think Weather patterns will change and we get hammered in Feb.


----------



## NorthernProServ

ryde307;1939384 said:


> Don't give up to soon. I think Weather patterns will change and we get hammered in Feb.


Lets hope!

Watching the coverage on the NE. Reporter is pointing to the road saying conditions are rapidly deteriorating....looks like flurries and a dusting on the road at this time.....:laughing:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

ryde307;1939384 said:


> I like your thinking. You should save this post and keep track. Better yet everyone should put in a dollar and everyone guess the final total. Closest wins. If w have 20" now I'm going with 42" 22" more to come.
> 
> That would make it an average winter. MSP average is 45".
> 
> Don't give up to soon. I think Weather patterns will change and we get hammered in Feb.


It could very well be quite a bit of liquid too


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dahl just said snow Thursday/Friday/Saturday.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1939352 said:


> At MOA. Finally saw my first pair of yoga pants in Nordstroms that actually made me pause my phone conversation.


Yeah baby!


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1939394 said:


> Dahl just said snow Thursday/Friday/Saturday.


12"+
If you can't tell I am trying to optimistic about the rest of this season.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1939397 said:


> 1.2"+
> If you can't tell I am trying to optimistic about the rest of this season.


Fixed it....

One thing to be optimistic, still gotta be reasonable.


----------



## Bill1090

Bump....


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1939394 said:


> Dahl just said snow Thursday/Friday/Saturday.


You know the rule!

^ that was meant for the yoga pants idk how it got on this one


----------



## mnlefty

jimslawnsnow;1939272 said:


> The lawyer I've been trying to get paid from emailed and said he's one. In a nice way I said I don't really care nor do most people. Damn rich people are the hardest to get money out of.


Tell him you have a jackhole customer that won't pay and ask his advice.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1939439 said:


> You know the rule!
> 
> ^ that was meant for the yoga pants idk how it got on this one


Figured you meant don't listen to Dahl.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1939400 said:


> Fixed it....
> 
> One thing to be optimistic, still gotta be reasonable.


Funny things is even at 1.2" I feel like that is optimistic. I will take anything over an inch at a time. Prefer anything over 2". ( insert joke here)


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1939447 said:


> Figured you meant don't listen to Dahl.


Well that's rule number #2


----------



## jimslawnsnow

mnlefty;1939444 said:


> Tell him you have a jackhole customer that won't pay and ask his advice.


He'd send me a bill for $500 an hour or was it $500 an hour after the $3000 retainer is used, I forget. I'm serious too. I once joked with him that we could trade services. He told me he wouldn't live long enough for me to work it off. He is about 80 or so


----------



## mnlefty

jimslawnsnow;1939464 said:


> He'd send me a bill for $500 an hour or was it $500 an hour after the $3000 retainer is used, I forget. I'm serious too. I once joked with him that we could trade services. He told me he wouldn't live long enough for me to work it off. He is about 80 or so


What a tool.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

jimslawnsnow;1939464 said:


> He'd send me a bill for $500 an hour or was it $500 an hour after the $3000 retainer is used, I forget. I'm serious too. I once joked with him that we could trade services. He told me he wouldn't live long enough for me to work it off. He is about 80 or so


Does anyone known if it illegal to tell local lco's about him? I'd like to tell a hand full of guys to steer clear of him if they can. In an ideal world I would like to see no one do anything for him


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;1939546 said:


> Does anyone known if it illegal to tell local lco's about him? I'd like to tell a hand full of guys to steer clear of him if they can. In an ideal world I would like to see no one do anything for him


I wouldn't think it would be.


----------



## Bill1090

One of the locals said Minneapolis got up to 45 today. Is this true??


----------



## CGLC

New York just put a travel ban in effect at 11 pm for all non emergency vehicles. Anyone on the road could receive a petty misdemeanor and a $300 fine. Does all private snow plow traveling stop?? That would be unfortunate for sites when they are forecasting thunder snow. Lot conditions would get out of control.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1939546 said:


> Does anyone known if it illegal to tell local lco's about him? I'd like to tell a hand full of guys to steer clear of him if they can. In an ideal world I would like to see no one do anything for him


I can't imagine there is anything against it... Price fixing Yes... Crappy Client Warning No


----------



## Bill1090

CGLC;1939570 said:


> New York just put a travel ban in effect at 11 pm for all non emergency vehicles. Anyone on the road could receive a petty misdemeanor and a $300 fine. Does all private snow plow traveling stop?? That would be unfortunate for sites when they are forecasting thunder snow. Lot conditions would get out of control.


I was looking at the New England and it looks like they don't bother the private guys. More just people driving around with no plow etc.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1939560 said:


> One of the locals said Minneapolis got up to 45 today. Is this true??


Its 42 down here right now so its possible


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1939577 said:


> I can't imagine there is anything against it... Price fixing Yes... Crappy Client Warning No


I wouldn't think so, I remember someone on lawn site wanted put a list together on line and few were having a fit about it. But with those guys on there I don't trust many of them


----------



## jimslawnsnow

If there was no snow on the ground and looking at the sky I would guess it was almost spring


----------



## djagusch

jimslawnsnow;1939586 said:


> I wouldn't think so, I remember someone on lawn site wanted put a list together on line and few were having a fit about it. But with those guys on there I don't trust many of them


What does the guy say when you ask where's my money? No or I think it should be xyz or what?


----------



## CGLC

http://mobile.businessweek.com/arti...get-deadbeat-clients-to-pay-shame-them-online

You should have 1st amendment rights. Isn't slander only upheld when it's untrue? Only in America's judicial system can someone not pay you,get away with it and then sue you when you protest on social media.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Providence RI...

11-17, 10-16, 2-4. At least they get a break from midnight to 3 am per the hourly.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1939592 said:


> What does the guy say when you ask where's my money? No or I think it should be xyz or what?


If you did the work, and you are owed the money, and he's not going to pay, go to small claims court. If you are afraid he'll run your through the coals because he's a lawyer, then just drop it.

Pretty simple. Djagusch would take him to court.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

djagusch;1939592 said:


> What does the guy say when you ask where's my money? No or I think it should be xyz or what?


Always want to negotiate. He is sending 75% of the bill. Feels that's all its worth. Every year its the same. I've had it after this year. He can be screwed with no one to do his leaves. On a good year its 20 man hours. This fall was 36 or so


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1939599 said:


> If you did the work, and you are owed the money, and he's not going to pay, go to small claims court. If you are afraid he'll run your through the coals because he's a lawyer, then just drop it.
> 
> Pretty simple. Djagusch would take him to court.


I already told I don't care what he is


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1939607 said:


> Always want to negotiate. He is sending 75% of the bill. Feels that's all its worth. _*Every year its the same*_. I've had it after this year. He can be screwed with no one to do his leaves. On a good year its 20 man hours. This fall was 36 or so


He's playing you because he knows he can. You keep working for the guy right? Maybe its time to stop.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1939631 said:


> He's playing you because he knows he can. You keep working for the guy right? Maybe its time to stop.


I said this year I've had it


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1939607 said:


> Always want to negotiate. He is sending 75% of the bill. Feels that's all its worth. Every year its the same. I've had it after this year. He can be screwed with no one to do his leaves. On a good year its 20 man hours. This fall was 36 or so


I'd say collections... If you don't think you'll get paid anyway, just let his credit take the hit...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1939671 said:


> I'd say collections... If you don't think you'll get paid anyway, just let his credit take the hit...


Thats what i did. Now they have a judgement for 600 on the credit report


----------



## banonea

Over 40 here today. Good thing too. Got my guys out doing some shoveling at one of our apartment complex today. We sanded after the last storm on the 21. It was below trigger so we were not required to service the sidewalks, but they requested salt/sand, 6 hours later a guy fell and broke his arm. In surgery today for screws and plates. No liability on us, but i sent my guys out to take care of some areas. Better safe than sorry


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1939599 said:


> If you did the work, and you are owed the money, and he's not going to pay, go to small claims court. If you are afraid he'll run your through the coals because he's a lawyer, then just drop it.
> 
> Pretty simple. Djagusch would take him to court.


I would call bano or use a baseball bat on him.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1939671 said:


> I'd say collections... If you don't think you'll get paid anyway, just let his credit take the hit...


he is paying 75% of the bill


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1939689 said:


> he is paying 75% of the bill


I would take him to collections until he pays all of it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

One GFS goes to 5.5" today, one tanks to nothing for Saturday.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ha, models are backing off on the east coast. I'm telling ya, I bet they get half of what they thought two days ago.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1939710 said:


> One GFS goes to 5.5" today, one tanks to nothing for Saturday.


the Rochester one has one for saturday at 1" and the other 2.4


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1939710 said:


> One GFS goes to 5.5" today, one tanks to nothing for Saturday.


speaking of that....just watching the weather channel about the nor'easter and there looks to still be a lot of model inconsistency this late in the game....sounds familiar don't it !?

Euro showing 12-18" for New York, gfs a little farther east at 8~12", rap is at 3-5"

They are shutting everything down for this....we shall see how that goes if they really do get anything under 8"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1939717 said:


> speaking of that....just watching the weather channel about the nor'easter and there looks to still be a lot of model inconsistency this late in the game....sounds familiar don't it !?
> 
> Euro showing 12-18" for New York, gfs a little farther east at 8~12", rap is at 3-5"
> 
> They are shutting everything down for this....we shall see how that goes if they really do get anything under 8"


It would be AWESOME if they have 2.2".

Earlier Dahl said too much rain will move in for the east.


----------



## SSS Inc.

NorthernProServ;1939717 said:


> speaking of that....just watching the weather channel about the nor'easter and there looks to still be a lot of model inconsistency this late in the game....sounds familiar don't it !?
> 
> Euro showing 12-18" for New York, gfs a little farther east at 8~12", rap is at 3-5"
> 
> They are shutting everything down for this....we shall see how that goes if they really do get anything under 8"


Type KJFK into the meteogram for a good look at the gfs, rap, nam and nws for JFK airport. NAM is way high!


----------



## Bill1090

Here's some totals in NY. Doesn't seem like much. http://forecast.weather.gov/product...&format=CI&version=1&glossary=1&highlight=off


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Bill1090;1939736 said:


> Here's some totals in NY. Doesn't seem like much. http://forecast.weather.gov/product...&format=CI&version=1&glossary=1&highlight=off


Highest I saw was 6.5"


----------



## Green Grass

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1939747 said:


> Highest I saw was 6.5"


Far cry from 30"


----------



## Bill1090

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1939747 said:


> Highest I saw was 6.5"


Me too. BUST!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1939671 said:


> I'd say collections... If you don't think you'll get paid anyway, just let his credit take the hit...


That's what I was thinking too.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1939711 said:


> Ha, models are backing off on the east coast. I'm telling ya, I bet they get half of what they thought two days ago.


Why does that not surprise me?

Why are all the models way off this year?


----------



## CityGuy

Why is stuff these days built like crap? Transformer on the humidifier took a crap.

And why can't we speak English when we answer the phone?


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1939768 said:


> Why is stuff these days built like crap? Transformer on the humidifier took a crap.
> 
> And why can't we speak English when we answer the phone?


I speak English every time you call me.


----------



## qualitycut

Major nor'easter expected to bring heavy snow, blizzard conditions to Northeast

A storm system off the East Coast will continue to strengthen as it develops into a major nor'easter on Monday. As the storm moves up the coast, it is expected to bring snowfall of 1-3 feet or more to many parts of the Northeast through Tuesday evening, including New York City and Boston. Strong, gusty winds will*


just funny to see 1-3 ft not inches


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1939699 said:


> I would take him to collections until he pays all of it.


That's what I was saying... make that last 25% a pain in his cafe...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1939751 said:


> Far cry from 30"


Storm is just starting.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;1939736 said:


> Here's some totals in NY. Doesn't seem like much. http://forecast.weather.gov/product...&format=CI&version=1&glossary=1&highlight=off


It is supposedly just getting started.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1939800 said:


> Storm is just starting.


You beat me to it!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;1939762 said:


> Why does that not surprise me?
> 
> Why are all the models way off this year?


Because models are based off of 150 years +/- of "decent" record keeping.

Yes, I realize temps have been taken for 100's of years, but were the temps in the shade, at the same time each day, did the guy go to 1/10s of a degree or say "looks like 35".

Anyways, roughly 150 years and the earth is 5-6000 years old if you believe, or billions if you're scientific.

Soooooo...of course models can't predict any better.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Most snow is supposed to fall between midnight and 6 pm tomorrow.


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;1939801 said:


> It is supposedly just getting started.


I know. It would just be kind of funny to see it not produce. I'm sure the guys plowing out there wouldn't mind though.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1939778 said:


> I speak English every time you call me.


Yes you do. Customer serive at Honeywell does not.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;1939807 said:


> I know. It would just be kind of funny to see it not produce. I'm sure the guys plowing out there wouldn't mind though.


With all the closings and everything it would be funny if all they got in places like NY and Philly was a few inches.


----------



## CityGuy

It was funny to see the shelves at stores bare as could be on the news. Not funny if you were there but the mad rush must have been unbelievable.


----------



## Bill1090

Did any of you see the dude doing doughnuts during a live shot on TWC?

Edit: here's a link. Juno storm New York City Snow plow donuts weather…: http://youtu.be/ouSs_iUz5JY

Edit #2: I can't get the stupid thing clickable.


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1939821 said:


> It was funny to see the shelves at stores bare as could be on the news. Not funny if you were there but the mad rush must have been unbelievable.


I learned one thing from this storm related to clearing the shelves. There is a home depot in Manhattan. It looks really strange and was on the news yesterday showing the shovel aisle almost empty.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1939835 said:


> I learned one thing from this storm related to clearing the shelves. There is a home depot in Manhattan. It looks really strange and was on the news yesterday showing the shovel aisle almost empty.


Didn't that happem here a few years back? Maybe that was snow blowers.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Shooting at New Hope City Hall... Sounds like gunman is dead


----------



## cbservicesllc

http://www.mnpoliceclips.com/audio-new-hope-city-hall-shooting-126.html


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1939838 said:


> Didn't that happen here a few years back? Maybe that was snow blowers.


Probably. I just thought it was strange to have a home depot where they do.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1939839 said:
 

> Shooting at New Hope City Hall... Sounds like gunman is dead


What was it about? Any idea?


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1939843 said:


> What was it about? Any idea?


Well I had a hunch and pulled up the City Council feed... Happened about 15 minutes in (outside of camera shot) right after 2 cops got sworn in... RUMOR has it both the cops that were sworn in got shot (sounds like shoulder and wrist)... Suspect was then shot...


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1939852 said:


> Well I had a hunch and pulled up the City Council feed... Happened about 15 minutes in (outside of camera shot) right after 2 cops got sworn in... RUMOR has it both the cops that were sworn in got shot (sounds like shoulder and wrist)... Suspect was then shot...


This cop shooting stuff is getting out of hand. And to close to home.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Weather channel just got done admitting the forecast for New York City was screwed up yesterday. New York may not even see 12" total in spots.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1939855 said:


> Weather channel just got done admitting the forecast for New York City was screwed up yesterday. New York may not even see 12" total in spots.


Its weird because nws is still calling for 20+ inches. Kind of interesting to watch how this unfolds.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1939860 said:


> Its weird because nws is still calling for 20+ inches. Kind of interesting to watch how this unfolds.


Bad year for models?


----------



## Drakeslayer

What is this RPM model the weather channel keeps talking about?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1939860 said:


> Its weird because nws is still calling for 20+ inches. Kind of interesting to watch how this unfolds.


I think we know here, that NWS seems quick to adjust before a storm and while the storm approaches, but very slow to update as the storm is working.

It's almost like they leave the forecast updates to watch the storm unfold.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1939865 said:


> I think we know here, that NWS seems quick to adjust before a storm and while the storm approaches, but very slow to update as the storm is working.
> 
> It's almost like they leave the forecast updates to watch the storm unfold.


How many times have we been out plowing, and the forecast is snow mainly before x:xx am and 5 hours before we see the back edge moving through??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1939862 said:


> Bad year for models?


I think the more data they throw into models, the more they screw up.

Kinda like WAR for baseball. Who cares. Let me watch the game unfold and we will worry about the score when it's over.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1939864 said:


> What is this RPM model the weather channel keeps talking about?


Rapid Precision Mesoscale model


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1939854 said:


> This cop shooting stuff is getting out of hand. And to close to home.


Here you go... City Council Member packing heat is the PIO for Minneapolis PD...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Boston schools closed Tuesday AND Wednesday.

They need a new snow removal contractor.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1939873 said:


> Here you go... City Council Member packing heat is the PIO for Minneapolis PD...


Thanks........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;1939864 said:


> What is this RPM model the weather channel keeps talking about?


The really fast one.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1939873 said:


> Here you go... City Council Member packing heat is the PIO for Minneapolis PD...


Wow not much to see but the picture speaks a million words.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1939868 said:


> I think the more data they throw into models, the more they screw up.
> 
> Kinda like WAR for baseball. Who cares. Let me watch the game unfold and we will worry about the score when it's over.


I think people are asking too much of model data. Models say big storm hits east coast. Is it happening....yes. Are there some areas that don't get as much as the models thought...probably. Just like our storms where 50-100 miles changed everything for some of us. The storms still happened and they weren't that far off for the most part. Use the models to know when it might happen and where and use VRAC to pinpoint totals.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1939880 said:


> I think people are asking too much of model data. Models say big storm hits east coast. Is it happening....yes. Are there some areas that don't get as much as the models thought...probably. Just like our storms where 50-100 miles changed everything for some of us. The storms still happened and they weren't that far off for the most part.


That's my point. I still say forecast should be like Novak's travel impact maps and nothing more. You have a little snow coming. You have some snow coming. You have quite a bit of snow coming. HOLY #$%& STAY HOME!!!!!

That's how it should be forecast.


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;1939880 said:


> I think people are asking too much of model data. Models say big storm hits east coast. Is it happening....yes. Are there some areas that don't get as much as the models thought...probably. Just like our storms where 50-100 miles changed everything for some of us. The storms still happened and they weren't that far off for the most part. Use the models to know when it might happen and where and use VRAC to pinpoint totals.


You really need a copyright for the VRAC before someone steals it.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1939874 said:


> Boston schools closed Tuesday AND Wednesday.
> 
> They need a new snow removal contractor.


You should bid on it. Let your guys take care of the stuff here and you head out there each storm. If you think about it, it would only take you a few hours more than it does now even with drive time.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1939880 said:


> I think people are asking too much of model data. Models say big storm hits east coast. Is it happening....yes. Are there some areas that don't get as much as the models thought...probably. Just like our storms where 50-100 miles changed everything for some of us. The storms still happened and they weren't that far off for the most part. Use the models to know when it might happen and where and use VRAC to pinpoint totals.


Just throwing a thought at this.

Do you think that urban sprawel may also be throwing a wrench in the models abilities to forcast? Minneapolis in 1995 was x big and producing so much for gases. Today they are x big and we are producing more gases and those gas could possibly be either messing with the data or possibly changing the chemical make up of our atmosphere thus "pushing" these storms around the cities?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1939889 said:


> You should bid on it. Let your guys take care of the stuff here and you head out there each storm. If you think about it, it would only take you a few hours more than it does now even with drive time.


Wow..... Here I thought I was doing pretty good this year.

I've been done before other guys here, this year.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1939883 said:


> That's my point. I still say forecast should be like Novak's travel impact maps and nothing more. You have a little snow coming. You have some snow coming. You have quite a bit of snow coming. HOLY #$%& STAY HOME!!!!!
> 
> That's how it should be forecast.


I like that idea, as long as there was a decent time frame for the storm included.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1939883 said:


> That's my point. I still say forecast should be like Novak's travel impact maps and nothing more. You have a little snow coming. You have some snow coming. You have quite a bit of snow coming. HOLY #$%& STAY HOME!!!!!
> 
> That's how it should be forecast.


Even that can be wrong. Say you tell everyone in Philly HOLY #$%& STAY HOME!!!!! and you get a lousy 4". Then what. If everyone could just realize that the forecasts will change constantly based on ever changing data up until the storm is over the world would be a better place. You can't just say it might snow and we end up with 30". That won't work either. Everybody on here should know, and I'm sure we all do, take every forecast with a grain of salt. Expect changes along the way. Now if the average person could figure this out we would be onto something. Forecasts certainly are not a guarantee but they beat the heck out of a weather rock....for me anyway.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1939893 said:


> Wow..... Here I thought I was doing pretty good this year.
> 
> I've been done before other guys here, this year.


You are doing pretty good this year.... except for that one tractor ordeal. :waving:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1939898 said:


> I like that idea, as long as there was a decent time frame for the storm included.


Right...forecast should start around 6 am....above descriptions, snow will end around 6 pm (or whatever time).

How often are we sitting at home, watching the hourly, seeing .6", .8" and thinking well, let's wait and see.

If all you had was "you will be getting some snow" everyone would be ready to go all the time.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1939868 said:


> I think the more data they throw into models, the more they screw up.
> 
> Kinda like WAR for baseball. Who cares. Let me watch the game unfold and we will worry about the score when it's over.


Good point...


----------



## Bill1090

It does look like on radar that the storm is only about 100 miles farther east than they had thought, so thinking of it that way they are not doing too bad. A lot can happen overnight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1939900 said:


> Even that can be wrong. Say you tell everyone in Philly HOLY #$%& STAY HOME!!!!! and you get a lousy 4". Then what. If everyone could just realize that the forecasts will change constantly based on ever changing data up until the storm is over the world would be a better place. You can't just say it might snow and we end up with 30". That won't work either. Everybody on here should know, and I'm sure we all do, take every forecast with a grain of salt. Expect changes along the way. Now if the average person could figure this out we would be onto something. Forecasts certainly are not a guarantee but they beat the heck out of a weather rock....for me anyway.


Yeah, but the more exact forecasters try to be, the more they leave themselves open for bust.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

What happened to the better looking weather gals in TWC???


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1939905 said:


> If all you had was "you will be getting some snow" everyone would be ready to go all the time.


The big problem I just thought of with this, can you imagine how many "can I drive from ____ to ____" or the whole "Will I be ok to drive 2 miles at 7pm".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My goodness that looks miserable with that wind blowing.


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1939890 said:


> Just throwing a thought at this.
> 
> Do you think that urban sprawel may also be throwing a wrench in the models abilities to forcast? Minneapolis in 1995 was x big and producing so much for gases. Today they are x big and we are producing more gases and those gas could possibly be either messing with the data or possibly changing the chemical make up of our atmosphere thus "pushing" these storms around the cities?


No. I think we need to step back and realize this isn't a really odd year. Disappointing (thus far) to some of us but not some crazy experience that has never happened before. If you look at the totals from around a good chunk of the state its spread fairly even. Every little nook and cranny has had a small piece of the pie at some point.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1939911 said:


> What happened to the better looking weather gals in TWC???


In the field or studio?


----------



## Bill1090

Holy cafe 60-75mph wind in Boston tomorrow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1939905 said:


> Right...forecast should start around 6 am....above descriptions, snow will end around 6 pm (or whatever time).
> 
> How often are we sitting at home, watching the hourly, seeing .6", .8" and thinking well, let's wait and see.
> 
> If all you had was "you will be getting some snow" everyone would be ready to go all the time.


You're not ready all the time?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1939913 said:


> The big problem I just thought of with this, can you imagine how many "can I drive from ____ to ____" or the whole "Will I be ok to drive 2 miles at 7pm".


If I was able, and it wouldn't be too hard to find out with Facebook and SSS's creeping abilities, but anyone that asks that should have spike strips placed outside their garage door as the snow is falling.

The next morning they would realize that in fact no, they will NOT be able to get from ~~~~~ to ~~~~~~.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1939920 said:


> You're not ready all the time?


I wasn't this morning. The last storm the guys up in Rogers were caught a bit off guard.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1939917 said:


> In the field or studio?


Studio.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1939890 said:


> Just throwing a thought at this.
> 
> Do you think that urban sprawel may also be throwing a wrench in the models abilities to forcast? Minneapolis in 1995 was x big and producing so much for gases. Today they are x big and we are producing more gases and those gas could possibly be either messing with the data or possibly changing the chemical make up of our atmosphere thus "pushing" these storms around the cities?


Lay off the sauce...


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1939921 said:


> If I was able, and it wouldn't be too hard to find out with Facebook and SSS's creeping abilities, but anyone that asks that should have spike strips placed outside their garage door as the snow is falling.
> 
> The next morning they would realize that in fact no, they will NOT be able to get from ~~~~~ to ~~~~~~.


I like it! That idea is ranked right up there with VRAC and peanut butter.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1939921 said:


> If I was able, and it wouldn't be too hard to find out with Facebook and SSS's creeping abilities, but anyone that asks that should have spike strips placed outside their garage door as the snow is falling.
> 
> The next morning they would realize that in fact no, they will NOT be able to get from ~~~~~ to ~~~~~~.


I saw a better one yesterday on Lauren Caseys FB.......Nathan Jasperson- Which day would be best to wash a car that sits outside at night?

I told him Friday night.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1939925 said:


> Lay off the sauce...


Sometimes I think I may need to drink a little more often than 1 time a month. It might help.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1939923 said:


> I wasn't this morning. The last storm the guys up in Rogers were caught a bit off guard.


Everyone is caught a little off guard once in awhile but I bet all your trucks could be ready in a half hour etc. etc. etc.

But in fairness your forecast was for a 1/2" last night wasn't it?


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;1939927 said:


> I saw a better one yesterday on Lauren Caseys FB.......Nathan Jasperson- Which day would be best to wash a car that sits outside at night?
> 
> I told him Friday night.


I saw on twitter some dude asked a meteorologist if it would be better/easier to shovel with the 24" storm or wait until it was done.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1939925 said:


> Lay off the sauce...


I thought Paul Douglas joined for a minute.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1939924 said:


> Studio.......


Well the ones there now aren't terrible. Could be worse and they were all big fat guys.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1939927 said:


> I saw a better one yesterday on Lauren Caseys FB.......Nathan Jasperson- Which day would be best to wash a car that sits outside at night?
> 
> I told him Friday night.


Admit it...you're not on her Facebook because of the weather.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1939911 said:


> What happened to the better looking weather gals in TWC???


I'd take the gal in black.


----------



## Bill1090

cbservicesllc;1939925 said:


> Lay off the sauce...


I think the government brainwashed him!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1939923 said:


> I wasn't this morning. The last storm the guys up in Rogers were caught a bit off guard.


This is true... 0 in Elk River... 1/4 to 1/2 at my Rogers Sites... 1 in Maple Grove... 3/4 in Brooklyn Park... 2 in NE Plymouth...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1939932 said:


> Everyone is caught a little off guard once in awhile but I bet all your trucks could be ready in a half hour etc. etc. etc.
> 
> But in fairness your forecast was for a 1/2" last night wasn't it?


.3"....... And my trucks are always ready unless something is broke right after a storm.

It's just getting a hold of everyone quickly when something pops up out of nowhere.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1939937 said:


> Admit it...you're not on her Facebook because of the weather.


You are correct. But all you get is a bunch of losers saying "thanks for the add" and "you're gorgeous".....every time she posts.


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;1939939 said:


> I think the government brainwashed him!


No I just like to think outside the box once in awhile and enjoy science.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1939945 said:


> You are correct. But all you get is a bunch of losers saying "thanks for the add" and "you're gorgeous".....every time she posts.


Nice..... I thought she got engaged, but I also don't see a ring.

Also can't tell if she's preggo, but she's definitely putting on some pounds. Maybe too much ice cream after a breakup?

I think she looks better with the extra 10 +/- lbs.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1939947 said:


> Nice..... I thought she got engaged, but I also don't see a ring.
> 
> Also can't tell if she's preggo, but she's definitely putting on some pounds. Maybe too much ice cream after a breakup?
> 
> I think she looks better with the extra 10 +/- lbs.


http://minnesota.cbslocal.com/video/9723192-lauren-caseys-engagement-breaks-hearts-everywhere/


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1939947 said:


> Nice..... I thought she got engaged, but I also don't see a ring.
> 
> Also can't tell if she's preggo, but she's definitely putting on some pounds. Maybe too much ice cream after a breakup?
> 
> I think she looks better with the extra 10 +/- lbs.


I think she looks good right now. Not sure if shes pregnant.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I just realized some of the info the weather channel gives is total BS. Some of their maps for certain models doesn't jive with the actual model totals. Hmm......


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;1939946 said:


> No I just like to think outside the box once in awhile and enjoy science.


Gotcha....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;1939951 said:


> http://minnesota.cbslocal.com/video/9723192-lauren-caseys-engagement-breaks-hearts-everywhere/


I'd seen that, but she hasn't worn a ring for ever....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1939955 said:


> I just realized some of the info the weather channel gives is total BS. Some of their maps for certain models doesn't jive with the actual model totals. Hmm......


That's why I NEVER watch the weather channel other than for videos of seats
Her.


----------



## Bill1090

So they are going to start towing cars in Boston I think at 11 if people don't have their cars off the street. My question is, what do the folks with no driveway do??


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1939957 said:


> I'd seen that, but she hasn't worn a ring for ever....


Well she won't get as much attention with the ring on.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1939952 said:


> I think she looks good right now. Not sure if shes pregnant.


It's not mine I swear!


----------



## Green Grass

Bill1090;1939960 said:


> So they are going to start towing cars in Boston I think at 11 if people don't have their cars off the street. My question is, what do the folks with no driveway do??


fill parking lots!


----------



## CityGuy

Interesting ..................


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1939935 said:


> I thought Paul Douglas joined for a minute.


I was thinking more al gore but both the same


----------



## Greenery

cbservicesllc;1939942 said:


> This is true... 0 in Elk River... 1/4 to 1/2 at my Rogers Sites... 1 in Maple Grove... 3/4 in Brooklyn Park... 2 in NE Plymouth...


Wait, what?

When was this?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;1939971 said:


> Interesting ..................


If you're on CL enough, you've seen those around forever.


----------



## Bill1090

They just showed how SSS measures snow on twc.


----------



## CityGuy

So if New York outfits x number of garbage trucks with plows, how does the garbage and recycling get picked up?
What if they are out plowing for a few days?


----------



## SSS Inc.

NWS in NewYork isn't backing off. This is from the discussion a little bit ago.

THE SNOWFALL FCST REMAINS IN THE 20-30 INCH RANGE WITH LOCALLY
HIGHER AMTS. A LITTLE LESS FCST ACROSS NWRN ZONES...BUT THE LATEST
NAM SUGGESTS EVEN OVER 2 FT INTO ORANGE COUNTY. THE MODEL PRODUCES
2.7 INCH LIQUID OVER THE BRONX...SO THERE IS DEFINITE 3 FT
POTENTIAL WITH THIS SYS. WHERE EXACTLY THAT ULTIMATELY PLAYS OUT
REMAINS TO BE SEEN.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1939976 said:


> So if New York outfits x number of garbage trucks with plows, how does the garbage and recycling get picked up?
> What if they are out plowing for a few days?


I don't think that they pick up then.


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;1939976 said:


> So if New York outfits x number of garbage trucks with plows, how does the garbage and recycling get picked up?
> What if they are out plowing for a few days?


Plow 20', stop, insert trash into truck, then repeat 3mil times.


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;1939981 said:


> Plow 20', stop, insert trash into truck, then repeat 3mil times.


That would suck. Hate having to stop when I get a head of steam.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Bill1090;1939981 said:


> Plow 20', stop, insert trash into truck, then repeat 3mil times.


It's extra ballast!


----------



## Bill1090

Drakeslayer;1939983 said:


> It's extra ballast!


Yes! Plus the garbage juice that leaks out acts as a brine. Very efficient setup they have out east.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Dahl said snow could be come heavy on Saturday


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1939955 said:


> I just realized some of the info the weather channel gives is total BS. Some of their maps for certain models doesn't jive with the actual model totals. Hmm......


Well they have to take 12-18 hours to dress everything up duh...


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;1939982 said:


> That would suck. Hate having to stop when I get a head of steam.


Well see you never really pick up steam because between the garbage cans you hit a car. So really you only go 10' between stops.


----------



## Bill1090

NorthernProServ;1939989 said:


> Dahl said snow could be come heavy on Saturday


Perfect!!!!.


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;1939992 said:


> Well see you never really pick up steam because between the garbage cans you hit a car. So really you only go 10' between stops.


Out there thats true.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;1939973 said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> When was this?


Tuesday Night the 20th


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1939989 said:


> Dahl said snow could be come heavy on Saturday


One GFS shows that, the other is flat.

You guys HAVE caught on that every 5 days he says a snow 5 days out "could become heavy" and it "bears to keep watching", right?


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1939989 said:


> Dahl said snow could be come heavy on Saturday


Wait, what?

SSS??


----------



## Bill1090




----------



## Deershack

Anyone else notice that in the video of the Council meeting, one of the members seems to pull out his CC weapon. Wonder what the City's position is on CC in the City Hall for the public.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Deershack;1940010 said:


> Anyone else notice that in the video of the Council meeting, one of the members seems to pull out his CC weapon. Wonder what the City's position is on CC in the City Hall for the public.


He's a LEO....


----------



## Deershack

cbservicesllc;1940011 said:


> He's a LEO....


Do you know that or is it a guess. Just wondering.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Deershack;1940012 said:


> Do you know that or is it a guess. Just wondering.


It was mentioned in the news... plus I went stalker and looked up his Council bio after I saw the live feed (he seemed to react too appropriately to be a citizen)... Currently the PIO for Minneapolis PD...


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1940004 said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> SSS??


Well besides the gfs which was showing something the Euro has a pretty strong storm just to out south in Iowa. It hits far southern MN with a couple inches at this time. It will move but not sure if it will move North. I'll watch it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1940020 said:


> Well besides the gfs which was showing something *the Euro has a pretty stong storm just to out south*. It hits far southern MN with a couple inches at this time. It will move but not sure if it will move North. I'll watch it.


You knew exactly what I was looking for... Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1940021 said:


> You knew exactly what I was looking for... Thumbs Up


It looks like the gfs is back too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The GFS was up to 5.5" at one time, now it's at 3".


----------



## SSS Inc.

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2015/01/26/video-barrage-of-gunshots-ring-out-during-routine-city-council-meeting-and-one-council-members-is-prepared/


----------



## Polarismalibu

Fox news is making thunder snow sound like the end of the world.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

One more round of CoD and I'm going to bed.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1940024 said:


> The GFS was up to 0" at one time, now it's at 3".


............................


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1940030 said:


> ............................


Right, but the 12 run was at 5.5


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1940031 said:


> Right, but the 12 run was at 5.5


You do know that I know that you know that I know that right?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1940033 said:


> You do know that I know that you know that I know that right?


Hahahahaaha


----------



## skorum03

Anyone watching sons of liberty on history channel? It's interesting


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gotta get to bed. Got lots of plowing invoices to send out tomorrow.


----------



## Polarismalibu

skorum03;1940036 said:


> Anyone watching sons of liberty on history channel? It's interesting


I just turned that on a few minutes ago


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1940030 said:


> ............................


Counterpoint...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Supposed to be 67°F tomorrow in Rapid City. Might need to go see Mount Rushmore.


----------



## skorum03

Polarismalibu;1940038 said:


> I just turned that on a few minutes ago


Tonight is part two of three night series. It's been very entertaining


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1940040 said:


> Supposed to be 67°F tomorrow in Rapid City. Might need to go see Mount Rushmore.


Wow that would be nice throw some shorts on. Better get going it's a 10 hour drive


----------



## skorum03

Cnn has had nothing but blizzard coverage for the past half hour


----------



## Polarismalibu

skorum03;1940059 said:


> Cnn has had nothing but blizzard coverage for the past half hour


And it's not even bad out there


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;1940063 said:


> And it's not even bad out there


going to be some pissed off people in New York tomorrow morning


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;1940066 said:


> going to be some pissed off people in New York tomorrow morning


How is that different from any other day lol


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1939711 said:


> Ha, models are backing off on the east coast. I'm telling ya, I bet they get half of what they thought two days ago.


Some parts of NJ that were originally forecast for 12-18"+ are now only going to get 4-8". Boston's forecast is still looking good, 22-32" between now & Wed.


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1939927 said:


> I saw a better one yesterday on Lauren Caseys FB.......Nathan Jasperson- Which day would be best to wash a car that sits outside at night?
> 
> I told him Friday night.


I just looked that up, I think he may be not 100% "there" if you catch my drift.


----------



## BossPlow614

Green Grass;1939966 said:


> fill parking lots!


I had TWC on earlier this afternoon & one of their field reporters said that people need to get their cars off the streets and into the driveways and fill up parking lots so the state crews can plow.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Fox News has had the plowz app on there program about 10 times in the last half hour


----------



## SnowGuy73

33° overcast breezy.


----------



## Bill1090

26* and dark.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Some of this coverage is just silly.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1940138 said:


> Some of this coverage is just silly.


I agree. It's like they are trying to convince folks that they picked the places that are getting hit the hardest, even though they didnt.


----------



## Green Grass

A guy I went to high school with lives in Queens they where supposed to get 20" they have 4".


----------



## Polarismalibu

It's amazing how 6" of snow is a disaster to them.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Anyone see Novak's update?

Haha!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1940183 said:


> Anyone see Novak's update?
> 
> Haha!


What a tool!

Sub zero Lows Sunday and Monday he must not be able to read someone else's forecast anymore


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1940183 said:


> Anyone see Novak's update?
> 
> Haha!


Yeah that was kinda funny... Kinda like he's been there before...?


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1940203 said:


> Yeah that was kinda funny... Kinda like he's been there before...?


Who else are they to blame...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1940194 said:


> What a tool!
> 
> Sub zero Lows Sunday and Monday he must not be able to read someone else's forecast anymore


Tool is right.


----------



## SnowGuy73

All of his updates this morning are pointless.


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1940210 said:


> All of his updates this morning are pointless.


He must be bored. 3 posts in an hour.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1940211 said:


> He must be bored. 3 posts in an hour.


Must be....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1940211 said:


> He must be bored. 3 posts in an hour.


Maybe lonely since hammer is on 11


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1940220 said:


> Maybe lonely since hammer is on 11


And jealous...


----------



## CityGuy

38 today and 40 tomorrow. 
At this rate frost will be out of the ground and road restrictions on soon.


----------



## skorum03

Kinda fits with the model conversation that was had yesterday....

http://www.myfoxny.com/story/27950449/missed-call


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1940232 said:


> 38 today and 40 tomorrow.
> At this rate frost will be out of the ground and road restrictions on soon.


I would be okay if the frost came out. I got a driveway to do


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1940237 said:


> I would be okay if the frost came out. I got a driveway to do


Its still early yet........


----------



## cbservicesllc

skorum03;1940235 said:


> Kinda fits with the model conversation that was had yesterday....
> 
> http://www.myfoxny.com/story/27950449/missed-call


Yeah, so they'll change it to be a little more conservative and then it will under estimate and people will jump down their throat again...


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1940240 said:


> Its still early yet........


It only needs to come out for a week and I'll be happy


----------



## skorum03

Polarismalibu;1940237 said:


> I would be okay if the frost came out. I got a driveway to do


I agree. I have a wall I could do too.


----------



## Camden

Jim - Would you be able to plow a site in Faribault today? I'll know by noon if I need it done.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1940163 said:


> A guy I went to high school with lives in Queens they where supposed to get 20" they have 4".


The cut off is pretty sharp. Parts of Long island have over 28".


----------



## IDST

CityGuy;1939971 said:


> Interesting ..................


You know it's a bad/slow winter when I just watched 45 minutes of snow plowing videos on You Tube


----------



## SSS Inc.

jagext;1940287 said:


> You know it's a bad/slow winter when I just watched 45 minutes of snow plowing videos on You Tube


You think that's bad? I've been watching JUNO coverage for 30 hours straight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Apparently my client can get salt from NSI.


----------



## banonea

Camden;1940274 said:


> Jim - Would you be able to plow a site in Faribault today? I'll know by noon if I need it done.


If he cannot, let me know, i could head over and do it. 507-696-7524


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1940300 said:


> Apparently my client can get salt from NSI.


Get rid of the middle man and take those profits also. Did you by chance sell them that brand last year? Could it be left over or them calling direct for it? Or was it a cold call sale?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I said screw it. We are doing cut backs.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1940300 said:


> Apparently my client can get salt from NSI.


That's the good stuff too!


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1940306 said:


> I said screw it. We are doing cut backs.


Do you guys have any snow left!?


----------



## banonea

Got all the equipment moved last night to the new storage area. $200.00 a month for 8 pieces or equipment, 24 hour access, secured area at one of our accounts. Feeling better about this location for gear, the last place the owner had a catalytic converter cut off one of his cars.......


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1940306 said:


> I said screw it. We are doing cut backs.


 I'm tempted to try to sell the guy I have booked for a driveway on doing a permeable driveway I could do that with this weather. I'm pretty sure I would end up down below the frost.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;1940310 said:


> Do you guys have any snow left!?


I know we don't have much in my area. Mainly piles and shady spots have some


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;1940313 said:


> I know we don't have much in my area. Mainly piles and shady spots have some


Lucky!....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1940305 said:


> Get rid of the middle man and take those profits also. Did you by chance sell them that brand last year? Could it be left over or them calling direct for it? Or was it a cold call sale?


It has nothing to do with me.

It's downtown Minneapolis where I didn't do snow work last year.


----------



## Camden

Jim is servicing that site for me in Faribault right now and he just texted me a pic of 3' deep snow


----------



## Camden

banonea;1940304 said:


> If he cannot, let me know, i could head over and do it. 507-696-7524


Just saw this now. I'll keep your # in my phone in case I have more down your way.

Jim's handling the site for me right now.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1940324 said:


> Jim is servicing that site for me in Faribault right now and he just texted me a pic of 3' deep snow


Oh dear...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1940310 said:


> Do you guys have any snow left!?


Not 8 floors up on a rooftop on Washington Ave.


----------



## CityGuy

Kemper sent to Iowa.

http://www.thewildfeed.com/wild-make-move-shake-goaltending/


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1940332 said:


> Not 8 floors up on a rooftop on Washington Ave.


Well while you're up there, look around and see if there's any on the ground in the area.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1940338 said:


> Well while you're up there, look around and see if there's any on the ground in the area.


Found some on the east bank of the U. Also some other stuff worth taking pics of.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1940347 said:


> Found some on the east bank of the U. Also some other stuff worth taking pics of.


School is back in session. I also noticed some things worth looking at UWRF which is a nice change of pace from the cope chewin farm girls that are usually walking around


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1940349 said:


> School is back in session. I also noticed some things worth looking at UWRF which is a nice change of pace from the cope chewin farm girls that are usually walking around


5 Guys in Dinkytown has a counter to sit at and watch the sidewalk.

Nicer to eat here in June though.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1940347 said:


> Found some on the east bank of the U. Also some other stuff worth taking pics of.


Yes you did. Looks like you found some yoga pant also.

Edit: Nevermind, you already knew what else was in the pic.


----------



## mnlefty

Ok, which one of you clowns found the tv reporter while out in your sidewalk machine?




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=858905194156852


----------



## Bill1090

skorum03;1940349 said:


> School is back in session. I also noticed some things worth looking at UWRF which is a nice change of pace from the cope chewin farm girls that are usually walking around


Those are the fun ones though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

mnlefty;1940356 said:


> Ok, which one of you clowns found the tv reporter while out in your sidewalk machine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=858905194156852


Hahahahahaaha


----------



## skorum03

Bill1090;1940358 said:


> Those are the fun ones though.


I prefer the demographic down by you, never had a bad time at UW-L


----------



## Camden

CityGuy;1940333 said:


> Kemper sent to Iowa.
> 
> http://www.thewildfeed.com/wild-make-move-shake-goaltending/


I didn't know he could be sent down. I thought his contract was for NHL only and that was the main sticking point of him resigning this off-season.


----------



## skorum03

Anyone using a peco lawn vac?


----------



## Camden

This is what Jim plowed through this morning.


----------



## CityGuy

It might actually happen

http://plymouthmn.gov/index.aspx?page=542&recordid=2643&returnURL=/index.aspx


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

These people are out of control. $7 out of $10 would go to roads and bridges. Where the cafe is the other $3 going? $.16/gallon tax on fuel. $10 more for tabs AND $.005 sales tax in the metro. They figure it would ONLY cost the average person $25/month, BULLCAFE


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1940367 said:


> Anyone using a peco lawn vac?


Look at a ProTero.

Www.proteroinc.com


----------



## NorthernProServ

CityGuy;1940369 said:


> It might actually happen
> 
> http://plymouthmn.gov/index.aspx?page=542&recordid=2643&returnURL=/index.aspx


good

it is much needed


----------



## djagusch

Camden;1940368 said:


> This is what Jim plowed through this morning.


That boss plow handled it nicely.


----------



## djagusch

skorum03;1940367 said:


> Anyone using a peco lawn vac?


What mower is it going on?


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1940373 said:


> Look at a ProTero.
> 
> Www.proteroinc.com


I was going to ask about those next


----------



## skorum03

djagusch;1940379 said:


> What mower is it going on?


John Deere z920m


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ;1940374 said:


> good
> 
> it is much needed


Agreed. That road is an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ;1940374 said:


> good
> 
> it is much needed


So glad a 30,000 "band aide" was put on last year in time to tear it up.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Bloomington is pre-treating.....WTF.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1940385 said:


> Bloomington is pre-treating.....WTF.


Gotta burn the PW money. Pretreating is the biggest waste of money around.


----------



## Camden

djagusch;1940377 said:


> That boss plow handled it nicely.


LOL! Not according to Jim....


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1940373 said:


> Look at a ProTero.
> 
> Www.proteroinc.com


Do you know how the prices compare to other brands?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1940391 said:


> Do you know how the prices compare to other brands?


They're all around $2,000.


----------



## djagusch

skorum03;1940382 said:


> John Deere z920m


Ask around about the factory claim shell style bagger. I'm guessing they may cost alittle more but will work good. See what Jims take on them is he runs some green stuff.

I use to like the Trac vac models as I had a bad deal with a gravely bagger once. Went to the scag claimshell and really liked it. Was productive from the dump from the seat.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;1940387 said:


> LOL! Not according to Jim....


I'll admit it was tough. In the middle you maybe or maybe not can see it dips down and it full of holes. That was the worst. It came back up and all the snow was like a rock. Before that closer to the road it was all slush. Narrow road didn't help. Couldn't get speed up to bust into the piles. I hope it melts or there's no wind, other wise a loader or blower will be needed with snow 4'-5' deep on the east side. Atleast it got me out of the house and was challenging


----------



## jimslawnsnow

djagusch;1940397 said:


> Ask around about the factory claim shell style bagger. I'm guessing they may cost alittle more but will work good. See what Jims take on them is he runs some green stuff.
> 
> I use to like the Trac vac models as I had a bad deal with a gravely bagger once. Went to the scag claimshell and really liked it. Was productive from the dump from the seat.


The Deere factory dump from the seat bagger is OK. No SCAG clamshell though. Don't waste your money on the 3 bag bagger on the Deere. You'll hate that SOB. I still stand by my navigator for bagging


----------



## djagusch

jimslawnsnow;1940401 said:


> The Deere factory dump from the seat bagger is OK. No SCAG clamshell though. Don't waste your money on the 3 bag bagger on the Deere. You'll hate that SOB. I still stand by my navigator for bagging


There's 2 navigators low hours on cl for 9k or so in big lake. Under 500 hrs each one was a 2012 other was a 2013 Model.


----------



## skorum03

djagusch;1940397 said:


> Ask around about the factory claim shell style bagger. I'm guessing they may cost alittle more but will work good. See what Jims take on them is he runs some green stuff.
> 
> I use to like the Trac vac models as I had a bad deal with a gravely bagger once. Went to the scag claimshell and really liked it. Was productive from the dump from the seat.


I think I am going to get a 3 bin 15 bushel one, the dump from seats are nice but for fall clean ups I don't have a debris loader, and not sure if one of those is in the cards for this fall or not... We'll see.


----------



## djagusch

skorum03;1940405 said:


> I think I am going to get a 3 bin 15 bushel one, the dump from seats are nice but for fall clean ups I don't have a debris loader, and not sure if one of those is in the cards for this fall or not... We'll see.


Buy for the future. Just lay a tarp on the trailer. Back the mower on and dump it. when you get to the dump then just pull the tarp off.

We have a loader but a second truck does this time to time.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;1940405 said:


> I think I am going to get a 3 bin 15 bushel one, the dump from seats are nice but for fall clean ups I don't have a debris loader, and not sure if one of those is in the cards for this fall or not... We'll see.


Good luck. Those 3 bin ones are junk


----------



## skorum03

djagusch;1940412 said:


> Buy for the future. Just lay a tarp on the trailer. Back the mower on and dump it. when you get to the dump then just pull the tarp off.
> 
> We have a loader but a second truck does this time to time.


Yeah I was thinking about that...

Thats a good idea.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

djagusch;1940403 said:


> There's 2 navigators low hours on cl for 9k or so in big lake. Under 500 hrs each one was a 2012 other was a 2013 Model.


There's one in eau Claire for 7500. Mine is doing just fine for now. Its older and was cheap. Paid around 3 k for it a few years ago. The year we got no snow is when I got it


----------



## jimslawnsnow

djagusch;1940412 said:


> Buy for the future. Just lay a tarp on the trailer. Back the mower on and dump it. when you get to the dump then just pull the tarp off.
> 
> We have a loader but a second truck does this time to time.


I did that for many years in the summer. Ran the truck loader in the spring and fall though. I'm lucky enough to dump at my house instead of a dump site that charges you up the tail


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1940412 said:


> Buy for the future. Just lay a tarp on the trailer. Back the mower on and dump it. when you get to the dump then just pull the tarp off.
> 
> We have a loader but a second truck does this time to time.


There's times when I don't have my loader on for whatever reason. We back up into the dump trailer and dump.

Either that, or go to Home Depot and buy a Bagster, the green tarp things with the big nylon handles. You can put that on the ground, back the mower over it, then when that's full, lift it up on the trailer and use it to cover the load.

I agree, don't buy the bags. Buy a dump from seat and there are enough guys here that can help you refine a technique without a loader.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Thats a lot of snow in parts of Mass! Its blowing sideways too. YIKES!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

mnlefty;1940356 said:


> Ok, which one of you clowns found the tv reporter while out in your sidewalk machine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=858905194156852


Hahaha... And the headline graphic reads "This is a serious situation"


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1940368 said:


> This is what Jim plowed through this morning.


Looks a lot like Lwnmwrman and his landfills


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1940369 said:


> It might actually happen
> 
> http://plymouthmn.gov/index.aspx?page=542&recordid=2643&returnURL=/index.aspx


That is going to suck...


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1940371 said:


> These people are out of control. $7 out of $10 would go to roads and bridges. Where the cafe is the other $3 going? $.16/gallon tax on fuel. $10 more for tabs AND $.005 sales tax in the metro. They figure it would ONLY cost the average person $25/month, BULLCAFE


Glad I wasn't the only one that saw through the BS...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dahl says Saturday's snow is our best chance of 2" of snow, during the day.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1940458 said:


> Looks a lot like Lwnmwrman and his landfills


That's what I saw. Haven't made any money on those this year.


----------



## Bill1090

So does anyone have the Protero Pro Rake?


----------



## skorum03

So brought my truck in to ford today to have three driveshaft u-joints done... truck in garage at 8:30 this morning. I was quoted $377 for the job. Ford just called me saying they are having trouble getting the u-joints out and that it will be either a few hundred more in labor, or $450 for a rebuilt driveshaft. 

What would you do here? I'm about to stop up there and see what the deal is but with the slow winter.. the extra $300-$500 on this job is a nice hit in the wallet


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;1940458 said:


> Looks a lot like Lwnmwrman and his landfills


Yep, it's definitely very similar plowing conditions.


----------



## Camden

skorum03;1940472 said:


> So brought my truck in to ford today to have three driveshaft u-joints done... truck in garage at 8:30 this morning. I was quoted $377 for the job. Ford just called me saying they are having trouble getting the u-joints out and that it will be either a few hundred more in labor, or $450 for a rebuilt driveshaft.
> 
> What would you do here? I'm about to stop up there and see what the deal is but with the slow winter.. the extra $300-$500 on this job is a nice hit in the wallet


"If you can't stick with your quoted price I'll just come and pick my truck up and go somewhere else."


----------



## Bill1090

Camden;1940479 said:


> "If you can't stick with your quoted price I'll just come and pick my truck up and go somewhere else."


This. It's should NOT be a big deal for even a low equipped shop to get u joints out. Let alone a dealer.


----------



## skorum03

Camden;1940479 said:


> "If you can't stick with your quoted price I'll just come and pick my truck up and go somewhere else."


Thats what I was think is going to happen.


----------



## skorum03

Bill1090;1940481 said:


> This. It's should NOT be a big deal for even a low equipped shop to get u joints out. Let alone a dealer.


Right on. Obviously all of us try to avoid the dealer and do stuff ourselves as often as possible but the dealer is supposed to give you some piece of mind that's being done correctly


----------



## Bill1090

skorum03;1940489 said:


> Right on. Obviously all of us try to avoid the dealer and do stuff ourselves as often as possible but the dealer is supposed to give you some piece of mind that's being done correctly


Yep. Time to find a different one.


----------



## Bill1090

31" in Framingham,MA already and it's still snowing! Can you imagine the drifts?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1940479 said:


> "If you can't stick with your quoted price I'll just come and pick my truck up and go somewhere else."


This....... For sure


----------



## skorum03

cbservicesllc;1940497 said:


> This....... For sure


After talking to them and seeing my draft shaft, it's going to cost me about $50 more to have them just rebuild the driveshaft itself. So whatever at that point


----------



## skorum03

Now the downside is that I don't have a truck for 2 days. And I just sold my half ton last week. And now, it will snow haha


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1940459 said:


> That is going to suck...


That it is.


----------



## CityGuy

That poor sign lady. That guy on the weather channel is talking way to fast


----------



## skorum03

Bill1090;1940493 said:


> 31" in Framingham,MA already and it's still snowing! Can you imagine the drifts?


No I can't. What do the guys without skids and loaders do? I mean I know you try to keep up with the storm but with that much snow in that little time period theres no way I could keep up with all my residentias I don't think.


----------



## Bill1090

skorum03;1940520 said:


> No I can't. What do the guys without skids and loaders do?


Give up and make a snow fort??


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

cbservicesllc;1940462 said:


> Glad I wasn't the only one that saw through the BS...


Part of the bill is to increase bus service too. Wasn't the big push to spend over a BILLION dollars on lite rail to DECREASE buses?!?!?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

skorum03;1940472 said:


> So brought my truck in to ford today to have three driveshaft u-joints done... truck in garage at 8:30 this morning. I was quoted $377 for the job. Ford just called me saying they are having trouble getting the u-joints out and that it will be either a few hundred more in labor, or $450 for a rebuilt driveshaft.
> 
> What would you do here? I'm about to stop up there and see what the deal is but with the slow winter.. the extra $300-$500 on this job is a nice hit in the wallet


Ujoints are $25 each and a hanger bearing is what $115


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

skorum03;1940520 said:


> No I can't. What do the guys without skids and loaders do? I mean I know you try to keep up with the storm but with that much snow in that little time period theres no way I could keep up with all my residentias I don't think.


Biggest problem on some lots would be where to put it. Can you imagine how hard the ginormous drifts would be


----------



## skorum03

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1940529 said:


> Ujoints are $25 each and a hanger bearing is what $115


Yeah they are, but at ford they are $60 a piece. And the hanger was $150 or around there.


----------



## skorum03

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1940531 said:


> Biggest problem on some lots would be where to put it. Can you imagine how hard the ginormous drifts would be


Might be nice to have a dump truck out there for the next week, I'm sure there will be plenty of hauling work


----------



## Ranger620

skorum03;1940489 said:


> Right on. Obviously all of us try to avoid the dealer and do stuff ourselves as often as possible but the dealer is supposed to give you some piece of mind that's being done correctly


In my opinion you need to do these repairs yourself. $40 in u-joints and an hours worth of work. U-joints are very easy and not much for tools are needed. I just did the one in my 550. I took it out and took it to a shop. Only reason for the shop was I needed it balanced. Out in 45 min and back in in half hour. $300 at the shop Its a 2 piece shaft with a carrier bearing.


----------



## Camden

skorum03;1940520 said:


> No I can't. What do the guys without skids and loaders do? I mean I know you try to keep up with the storm but with that much snow in that little time period theres no way I could keep up with all my residentias I don't think.


Moving 3' of snow without heavy equipment is tough but it's doable. Whenever I encounter that much I push with my plow in full V. It's not efficient at all but bit by bit you'll get it done.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1940373 said:


> Look at a ProTero.
> 
> Www.proteroinc.com


Those are garbage.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1940536 said:


> Those are garbage.


They're the best bagger I ever had. Says something about TracVac and Kubota baggers. I have the Exmark dump from the seat, and would rather have a ProTero.


----------



## banonea

Camden;1940325 said:


> Just saw this now. I'll keep your # in my phone in case I have more down your way.
> 
> Jim's handling the site for me right now.


No problem, any time


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1940534 said:


> In my opinion you need to do these repairs yourself. $40 in u-joints and an hours worth of work. U-joints are very easy and not much for tools are needed. I just did the one in my 550. I took it out and took it to a shop. Only reason for the shop was I needed it balanced. Out in 45 min and back in in half hour. $300 at the shop Its a 2 piece shaft with a carrier bearing.


I have Proven Force Clutch and U-Joint do the joints and balance, but yeah, we do everything else here... Harder if you only have one truck and/or have to work on it outside...


----------



## skorum03

Ranger620;1940534 said:


> In my opinion you need to do these repairs yourself. $40 in u-joints and an hours worth of work. U-joints are very easy and not much for tools are needed. I just did the one in my 550. I took it out and took it to a shop. Only reason for the shop was I needed it balanced. Out in 45 min and back in in half hour. $300 at the shop Its a 2 piece shaft with a carrier bearing.


I know I SHOULD do it myself. But I don't have a shop to pull it in to do myself. Wish I did. And one of my buddies that helps me with all the more complex mechanic stuff is out of town right now so I was kinda stuck bringing it to the dealer


----------



## skorum03

cbservicesllc;1940546 said:


> I have Proven Force Clutch and U-Joint do the joints and balance, but yeah, we do everything else here... Harder if you only have one truck and/or have to work on it outside...


Ding ding ding

But yeah that's where ford is sending to be rebuilt.


----------



## banonea

skorum03;1940472 said:


> So brought my truck in to ford today to have three driveshaft u-joints done... truck in garage at 8:30 this morning. I was quoted $377 for the job. Ford just called me saying they are having8 trouble getting the u-joints out and that it will be either a few hundred more in labor, or $450 for a rebuilt driveshaft.
> 
> What would you do here? I'm about to stop up there and see what the deal is but with the slow winter.. the extra $300-$500 on this job is a nice hit in the wallet


Thats why god created a torch....
Bring it to me. $200.00 plus joints.


----------



## 09Daxman

Polarismalibu;1940536 said:


> Those are garbage.


I have one on my 910 JD dump from the seat, I think they are nice and well built, my only issue is it creates a wind turbulence issue right where the blower bolts to the deck so when you are trying to suck up leaves it blows them away which can be annoying. Lwnmwr have you had any issues with that?

Also skorum if you wanna check out my setup let me know I'm located in afton.


----------



## skorum03

09Daxman;1940555 said:


> I have one on my 910 JD dump from the seat, I think they are nice and well built, my only issue is it creates a wind turbulence issue right where the blower bolts to the deck so when you are trying to suck up leaves it blows them away which can be annoying. Lwnmwr have you had any issues with that?
> 
> Also skorum if you wanna check out my setup let me know I'm located in afton.


Yes I would love to see it. I'll get in touch in the spring.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1940536 said:


> Those are garbage.


What was the issue you had with that one again?


----------



## CityGuy

This bizzard coverage is unreal.


----------



## cbservicesllc

skorum03;1940550 said:


> Ding ding ding
> 
> But yeah that's where ford is sending to be rebuilt.


Even your local Ford dealer is sending it way up here??? I knew the guys were good... I didn't know they were THAT good!


----------



## skorum03

cbservicesllc;1940577 said:


> Even your local Ford dealer is sending it way up here??? I knew the guys were good... I didn't know they were THAT good!


Yep. I had never heard of them


----------



## CityGuy

5 car pile up west 94 at 241.

Life link launching


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1940306 said:


> I said screw it. We are doing cut backs.


I have been up on that patio.



mnlefty;1940356 said:


> Ok, which one of you clowns found the tv reporter while out in your sidewalk machine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=858905194156852


That was awesome. I wish we could claim that.



banonea;1940552 said:


> Thats why god created a torch....
> Bring it to me. $200.00 plus joints.


If he can't bring it to me. I used to be big into offroad trucks and rock crawlers. You get good at driveshaft and U joint repairs in Cafe areas with no tools.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Can someone help me out here? Mother in laws house has a shallow well pump for the well. It won't turn on. Checked power to the well, with a light tester, showed 120v. Replaced the pressure switch, didn't do anything. Replaced the well itself, thinking the motor fried (1/2 HP motor), nothing. It won't run.

Now I'm back to the power supply. Would a light tester (120/240/277v) light up if the cord worked, but had a short or something else it in to restrict power?


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1940568 said:


> What was the issue you had with that one again?


The blowers suck. Plug up way to easy and there just cheaply built. When I was using one it broke almost everyday and it was a new unit


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1940600 said:


> Can someone help me out here? Mother in laws house has a shallow well pump for the well. It won't turn on. Checked power to the well, with a light tester, showed 120v. Replaced the pressure switch, didn't do anything. Replaced the well itself, thinking the motor fried (1/2 HP motor), nothing. It won't run.
> 
> Now I'm back to the power supply. Would a light tester (120/240/277v) light up if the cord worked, but had a short or something else it in to restrict power?


Edit: I like the ideas below better than mine


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1940600 said:


> Can someone help me out here? Mother in laws house has a shallow well pump for the well. It won't turn on. Checked power to the well, with a light tester, showed 120v. Replaced the pressure switch, didn't do anything. Replaced the well itself, thinking the motor fried (1/2 HP motor), nothing. It won't run.
> 
> Now I'm back to the power supply. Would a light tester (120/240/277v) light up if the cord worked, but had a short or something else it in to restrict power?


Well I tried calling but no luck. Treat it as a lake pump. Hook it to the powe r straight if it runs then there is some other issue. If it doesn't run replace the pump. If it does run test the signal wire for pwr. If that has pwr whatever relay/switch you have is bad. If you don't have pwr check the pressure switch. Or the wire between


----------



## CityGuy

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1940527 said:


> Part of the bill is to increase bus service too. Wasn't the big push to spend over a BILLION dollars on lite rail to DECREASE buses?!?!?


That's what I thought.


----------



## CityGuy

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1940531 said:


> Biggest problem on some lots would be where to put it. Can you imagine how hard the ginormous drifts would be


Sss would be hauling for a month.


----------



## qualitycut

Saturday starts out mild with a storm system forming to our south–out of Texas–and another system to our far-north. Most of the precipitation from these two systems currently looks to miss the Twin Cities with only light snow possible Saturday night into early Sunday. We'll have to wait and see if there's more interaction with these two systems because if there is, we could be talking about measurable snow as we head into Sunday. 

By the middle of next week, the weather pattern looks favorable for another storm and potential for more snow. That's still a long ways out so keep checking back for more updates. 
Famous last words


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1940615 said:


> Well I tried calling but no luck. Treat it as a lake pump. Hook it to the powe r straight if it runs then there is some other issue. If it doesn't run replace the pump. If it does run test the signal wire for pwr. If that has pwr whatever relay/switch you have is bad. If you don't have pwr check the pressure switch. Or the wire between


Everything is now brand new. New pump, new switch, just made a new cord to the outlet.

There's no switch to the pump, meaning no wall switch. Keep hitting the circuit breaker?

I know there's power to the outlet, my work light is plugged into it.


----------



## mnlefty

LwnmwrMan22;1940600 said:


> Can someone help me out here? Mother in laws house has a shallow well pump for the well. It won't turn on. Checked power to the well, with a light tester, showed 120v. Replaced the pressure switch, didn't do anything. Replaced the well itself, thinking the motor fried (1/2 HP motor), nothing. It won't run.
> 
> Now I'm back to the power supply. Would a light tester (120/240/277v) light up if the cord worked, but had a short or something else it in to restrict power?


I like the light testers as a quick easy way to help prevent getting zapped accidentally but that's about all they're good for. I would start by opening the cover on the pump and put a multimeter straight to the leads and see if there's really power there when called for.


----------



## qualitycut

Put 60 miles on the wheelers today in danbury. Awesome riding weather. Unless you have a sled


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1940625 said:


> Put 60 miles on the wheelers today in danbury. Awesome riding weather. Unless you have a sled


Yeah I have that sled problem going on


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1940546 said:


> I have Proven Force Clutch and U-Joint do the joints and balance, but yeah, we do everything else here... Harder if you only have one truck and/or have to work on it outside...


Thats who does my stuff too. Them and aa driveline in anoka .
It would be harder if you only have one vehicle as far as a shop, I do not have a shop. all my work is outside has been since I started just never had a shop. I do get to a friends from time to time. When its too cold or an emergency I take it in. Been meaning to build one here but I am strugling with the city fees. For a 30x50 shop no elec not finished just the shell they want $2500 for permit fee which is outragous and bs.


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1940628 said:


> Yeah I have that sled problem going on


This. ......


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1940622 said:


> Everything is now brand new. New pump, new switch, just made a new cord to the outlet.
> 
> There's no switch to the pump, meaning no wall switch. Keep hitting the circuit breaker?
> 
> I know there's power to the outlet, my work light is plugged into it.


Stupid question is it wired right? Do you have to change it to 120V


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1940600 said:


> Can someone help me out here? Mother in laws house has a shallow well pump for the well. It won't turn on. Checked power to the well, with a light tester, showed 120v. Replaced the pressure switch, didn't do anything. Replaced the well itself, thinking the motor fried (1/2 HP motor), nothing. It won't run.
> 
> Now I'm back to the power supply. Would a light tester (120/240/277v) light up if the cord worked, but had a short or something else it in to restrict power?


Have pressure in the bladder?? For me its one of those things I need to see to trouble shoot. Check the bladder tank make sure it has pressure


----------



## Doughboy12

Green Grass;1940672 said:


> Stupid question is it wired right? Do you have to change it to 120V


I have a stupider question....Is there water at the bottom?





LwnmwrMan22;1940600 said:


> Can someone help me out here? Mother in laws house has a shallow well pump for the well. It won't turn on. Checked power to the well, with a light tester, showed 120v. Replaced the pressure switch, didn't do anything. *Replaced the well itself*, thinking the motor fried (1/2 HP motor), nothing. It won't run.
> 
> Now I'm back to the power supply. Would a light tester (120/240/277v) light up if the cord worked, but had a short or something else it in to restrict power?


Wait...what? you replaced the well?


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;1940680 said:


> I have a stupider question....Is there water at the bottom?
> 
> 
> 
> Wait...what? you replaced the well?


I'm sure he meant the well pump


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;1940683 said:


> I'm sure he meant the well pump


Doh' K ... 

(I knew that.)


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1940600 said:


> Can someone help me out here? Mother in laws house has a shallow well pump for the well. It won't turn on. Checked power to the well, with a light tester, showed 120v. Replaced the pressure switch, didn't do anything. Replaced the well itself, thinking the motor fried (1/2 HP motor), nothing. It won't run.
> 
> Now I'm back to the power supply. Would a light tester (120/240/277v) light up if the cord worked, but had a short or something else it in to restrict power?


Switch the plugs (if you didn't test the top and bottom) some are only half switched... top works on a light switch bottom always on, or the other way around.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1940671 said:


> This. ......


It's a bad problem. I spent half the day looking at wheelers yesturday. I was waiting till spring to get one but it might have to be sooner now


----------



## Doughboy12

mnlefty;1940623 said:


> I like the light testers as a quick easy way to help prevent getting zapped accidentally but that's about all they're good for. I would start by opening the cover on the pump and put a multimeter straight to the leads and see if there's really power there when called for.


I wouldn't do that on a new pump...I would try a different outlet... At this time.


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1940688 said:


> It's a bad problem. I spent half the day looking at wheelers yesturday. I was waiting till spring to get one but it might have to be sooner now


I have two sleds that have not been off a trailer since last spring


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1940691 said:


> I have two sleds that have not been off a trailer since last spring


I know the feeling. I have one day/150 miles on this year pretty sad when I did 2k miles almost last year


----------



## albhb3

Green Grass;1940691 said:


> I have two sleds that have not been off a trailer since last spring


collecting dust same here glad I didn't buy another one this year


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Figured it out. Yes, meant well pump, and yes, wired it for 120.

History.... The house I own next door, my MIL rents it from us for our mortgage payment. There used to be a bachelor that lived there that sold it to us for taxable market value when he died. It's a 33'x25' two bedroom rambler, no garage. My BIL and I stripped it down to the studs, insulation and wiring. Everything else is new, except for the well pump.

It's a shallow well (sandpoint). Last year the MIL burned up the original well pump or the niece that moved in with her to go to school. The original pump lost the prime, no one was paying attention and it burned up.

6 am this morning get a call they don't have any water. Figured it was the circuit breaker or they let the water run again.

Anyways, put a 1 HP well back in. The one we put in last year was a 1/2 HP, which would be okay with just my MIL, but the niece will run the dishwasher, do a load of laundry and take a shower at the same time.

Put a low pressure cutoff switch on the new pump, for the reason that doughboy mentioned. I'm not sure there is good water at the bottom. This sandpoint is going on 50 years old. I'm sure the screen is starting to get some scale, bloaockage, etc., the reason behind the low pressure cutoff pressure switch.

I've never used a low pressure pressure switch and it was operator error in getting this one to start.

Left the project, went home, took a 300 minute nap, and went back next door and figured it out fairly quickly.

Sometimes the simplest things are right in front of your face and you keep looking right past them, until you pull yourself away for a bit.


----------



## Ranger620

Wild on at 8. Gonna give em a try. Kinda refreshed after the all star break. Sent keumper to the minors Dubnyk (sp?) starting hoping we pick up all the pieces and start winning.


----------



## Green Grass

albhb3;1940695 said:


> collecting dust same here glad I didn't buy another one this year


Mine are at least 05's


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1940703 said:


> Mine are at least 05's


Try paying for a '14 you can't ride. Really sucks


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1940707 said:


> Try paying for a '14 you can't ride. Really sucks


That's why I sold mine. Try to ride, carbs would be gummed. Get the carbs cleaned, ride once or twice, then be driving on the grass to get them back in the shed. Sit for 2 years, carbs gummed, finally said screw it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1940709 said:


> That's why I sold mine. Try to ride, carbs would be gummed. Get the carbs cleaned, ride once or twice, then be driving on the grass to get them back in the shed. Sit for 2 years, carbs gummed, finally said screw it.


and the reason I never bought any


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1940709 said:


> That's why I sold mine. Try to ride, carbs would be gummed. Get the carbs cleaned, ride once or twice, then be driving on the grass to get them back in the shed. Sit for 2 years, carbs gummed, finally said screw it.


Mine are at least efi so I don't have to worry about carbs.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I see the meteogram is trying to be tricky again. Refreshed it, saw the bumps and figured hmph, same old same old. Then scrolled back to the left and smiled.


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;1940717 said:


> and the reason I never bought any


I'll sell ya a real nice JD 440 trailfire! It'll even match your tractors.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1940722 said:


> I see the meteogram is trying to be tricky again. Refreshed it, saw the bumps and figured hmph, same old same old. Then scrolled back to the left and smiled.


I think the word you're looking for is disappointing.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1940723 said:


> I'll sell ya a real nice JD 440 trailfire! It'll even match your tractors.


ahh no thanks


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://www.msn.com/en-us/health/wel...-for-your-body/ss-AAc42B?ocid=DELLDHP#image=2


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1940722 said:


> I see the meteogram is trying to be tricky again. Refreshed it, saw the bumps and figured hmph, same old same old. Then scrolled back to the left and smiled.


Ha i know since it was at 4 or so this morning i thought it was the same till i scrolled over


----------



## Bill1090

Maybe we will get lucky and it will either get into the mid 30's now, or get 3 storms per week.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

After today, doing the cutbacks, I'm fully prepared to go back to summer work.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1940709 said:


> That's why I sold mine. Try to ride, carbs would be gummed. Get the carbs cleaned, ride once or twice, then be driving on the grass to get them back in the shed. Sit for 2 years, carbs gummed, finally said screw it.


Mine are efi so I don't have that problem.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1940738 said:


> After today, doing the cutbacks, I'm fully prepared to go back to summer work.


I'd gladly take 70's and a monthly snow check for the next two monthspayup


----------



## albhb3

Green Grass;1940703 said:


> Mine are at least 05's


might look back in 30 years and be known as the move to a rich guy sport hell you could get a damn nice sled for 6000 or so now well not so much 10g's for a 6 and12+ for a 8 40$for a gal of oil...much less work on em at the end of the day don't make a heck of a lot of sense anymore


----------



## Green Grass

albhb3;1940753 said:


> might look back in 30 years and be known as the move to a rich guy sport hell you could get a damn nice sled for 6000 or so now well not so much 10g's for a 6 and12+ for a 8 40$for a gal of oil...much less work on em at the end of the day don't make a heck of a lot of sense anymore


I bought both sleds when they where 3 years old one had 300 miles the other 150 and spent $6000 for both.


----------



## albhb3

Green Grass;1940756 said:


> I bought both sleds when they where 3 years old one had 300 miles the other 150 and spent $6000 for both.


smart man someone took a bathThumbs Up


----------



## Ranger620

albhb3;1940753 said:


> might look back in 30 years and be known as the move to a rich guy sport hell you could get a damn nice sled for 6000 or so now well not so much 10g's for a 6 and12+ for a 8 40$for a gal of oil...much less work on em at the end of the day don't make a heck of a lot of sense anymore


On top of the sled a 3 day trip out of town is $750-$1000. I got rid of mine years ago, I miss it but just found other things to do


----------



## Green Grass

albhb3;1940757 said:


> smart man someone took a bathThumbs Up


a real nice couple that had them at there cabin and sold there cabin when they had a kid and needed them gone. I called and she said that they would give me a smoking deal if I bought both so I did.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1940698 said:


> Wild on at 8. Gonna give em a try. Kinda refreshed after the all star break. Sent keumper to the minors Dubnyk (sp?) starting hoping we pick up all the pieces and start winning.


Just got home from station in time to watch. I feel refreshed and ready to watch.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1940782 said:


> Just got home from station in time to watch. I feel refreshed and ready to watch.


Think it's 830


----------



## SSS Inc.

cityguy;1940782 said:


> just got home from station in time to watch. I feel refreshed and ready to watch.


lets go!!!!! Norv!!!!!!!


----------



## IDST

qualitycut;1940625 said:


> Put 60 miles on the wheelers today in danbury. Awesome riding weather. Unless you have a sled


You where up in my old stompin grounds. Where did you stay?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1940761 said:


> a real nice couple that had them at there cabin and sold there cabin when they had a kid and needed them gone. I called and she said that they would give me a smoking deal if I bought both so I did.


The two that I had, picked them up off a second cousin that got his girlfriend pregnant, then cheated on her and got another girl pregnant. Needless to say, he needed the money. They were (2) '98 XLT 600's with 1,000 miles on them. Got both and a trailer for $3,500 in '04. Kept them for 4 years, put about 300 miles on each one, then sold the package for $4,000.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1940791 said:


> lets go!!!!! Norv!!!!!!!


Let's do this.

Playoff bound.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The trail from Amery to Turtle Lake is nice too for wheelers.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1940793 said:


> The two that I had, picked them up off a second cousin that got his girlfriend pregnant, then cheated on her and got another girl pregnant. Needless to say, he needed the money. They were (2) '98 XLT 600's with 1,000 miles on them. Got both and a trailer for $3,500 in '04. Kept them for 4 years, put about 300 miles on each one, then sold the package for $4,000.


Well that was part of your problem. Those triples where temperamental


----------



## CityGuy

Goal............................


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goal.........


----------



## SSS Inc.

Nino>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1940722 said:


> I see the meteogram is trying to be tricky again. Refreshed it, saw the bumps and figured hmph, same old same old. Then scrolled back to the left and smiled.


Son of a...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1940811 said:


> Son of a...


Not if you took on that account.


----------



## qualitycut

jagext;1940792 said:


> You where up in my old stompin grounds. Where did you stay?


Drove over from the cabin in finlayson


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1940811 said:


> Son of a...


Its only Tuesday. Plenty more days to get our hopes up.  Just wait until the Nam nails us tomorrow.


----------



## CityGuy

And there goes Pairese. 

Missing a few teeth now the way it looks.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1940822 said:


> And there goes Pairese.
> 
> Missing a few teeth now the way it looks.


Dang I missed it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1940819 said:


> Its only Tuesday. Plenty more days to get our hopes up.  Just wait until the Nam nails us tomorrow.


NAM has been wrong all year. I'll be more worried if it starts off flat.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1940790 said:


> Think it's 830


Yup noticed that. You back home yet?


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1940822 said:


> And there goes Pairese.
> 
> Missing a few teeth now the way it looks.


He will be back. Hes a hockey player.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1940826 said:


> Yup noticed that. You nack home yet?


Nope, uncle got dish installed now that hes moved up here so having a beer and watching the game. Might go home tomorrow for the night so the gf cant say i have been up here having fun all week.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Sound like the new hope cops are about to shoot another crazy guy


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1940825 said:


> NAM has been wrong all year. I'll be more worried if it starts off flat.


And gfs and the rap and sss


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1940832 said:


> And gfs and the rap and sss


:laughing:


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1940829 said:


> Nope, uncle got dish installed now that hes moved up here so having a beer and watching the game. Might go home tomorrow for the night so the gf cant say i have been up here having fun all week.


Going to the caribou tomorrow or Thursday I'd a let ya shoot the slow ones. Lol


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1940829 said:


> Nope, uncle got dish installed now that hes moved up here so having a beer and watching the game. Might go home tomorrow for the night so the gf cant say i have been up here having fun all week.


I'm sure that's not the only reason your going to spend the night at home


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1940830 said:


> Sound like the new hope cops are about to shoot another crazy guy


Again???????????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Here's a question.... If you're a Ham radio operator, are you bound to give accurate reports of whatever you report on? Or do people assume, since you're a Ham Radio operator, that you're a big enough nerd to properly report accurate totals?

I ask, there are a lot of totals reports on Boston's NWS site that were made by Ham Radio operators. Just wondering if it's the same type of person that emails 'cco and says they have 6.8" when it was 1.2"??


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1940813 said:


> Not if you took on that account.


Nope, another vendor grabbed it before I could call back and negotiate


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1940830 said:


> Sound like the new hope cops are about to shoot another crazy guy


And they say you cant fix stupid


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1940837 said:


> Again???????????


Check police clips. He's held up in his house right now sounds like. He's been yelling "better be ready to kill me"


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1940840 said:


> Nope, another vendor grabbed it before I could call back and negotiate


Ya thanks for the tip....lol


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1940839 said:


> Here's a question.... If you're a Ham radio operator, are you bound to give accurate reports of whatever you report on? Or do people assume, since you're a Ham Radio operator, that you're a big enough nerd to properly report accurate totals?
> 
> I ask, there are a lot of totals reports on Boston's NWS site that were made by Ham Radio operators. Just wondering if it's the same type of person that emails 'cco and says they have 6.8" when it was 1.2"??


I don't think so. Isn't it basically just like this thread, except instead of typing one talks into a squak box?


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1940840 said:


> Nope, another vendor grabbed it before I could call back and negotiate


That's probably a good thing!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1940841 said:


> And they say you cant fix stupid


It usually fixes itself at some point lol


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1940836 said:


> I'm sure that's not the only reason your going to spend the night at home


Plenty of toothless wonders up here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1940840 said:


> Nope, another vendor grabbed it before I could call back and negotiate


You have an idea what it DIDN'T go for, you can watch and see how operations go.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1940839 said:


> Here's a question.... If you're a Ham radio operator, are you bound to give accurate reports of whatever you report on? Or do people assume, since you're a Ham Radio operator, that you're a big enough nerd to properly report accurate totals?
> 
> I ask, there are a lot of totals reports on Boston's NWS site that were made by Ham Radio operators. Just wondering if it's the same type of person that emails 'cco and says they have 6.8" when it was 1.2"??


Ha i seen that to i was like wtf


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;1940849 said:


> Plenty of toothless wonders up here.


You haven't seen anything until you go to Ignace, Ontario. Trust me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1940845 said:


> Ya thanks for the tip....lol


Another one that made me :laughing:


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1940849 said:


> Plenty of toothless wonders up here.


As long as you have a paper bag and some flour your good to go


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1940832 said:


> And gfs and the rap and sss


You guys just don't know how to use the information. They have all been close which is good enough for me.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1940843 said:


> Check police clips. He's held up in his house right now sounds like. He's been yelling "better be ready to kill me"


What is going on in that city? Bunch of crazy people.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;1940853 said:


> You haven't seen anything until you go to Ignace, Ontario. Trust me.


Saskatoon is pretty interesting to when it comes to that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1940857 said:


> You guys just don't know how to use the information. They have all been close which is good enough for me.


We use it well enough to give you the needle, that's good enough for us.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1940834 said:


> :laughing:


I hope you get dumped on 40 times in Feb/Mar and while we're at it....April too. Thumbs Up


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1940858 said:


> What is going on in that city? Bunch of crazy people.


Yeah that area is really tanking fast! Maple grove will be next


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1940860 said:


> We use it well enough to give you the needle, that's good enough for us.


Sss excuses are starting to sound like i Dr i know.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1940861 said:


> I hope you get dumped on 40 times in Feb/Mar and while we're at it....April too. Thumbs Up


That's going to be my biggest fear. Nothing for another 3 weeks, highs consistently in the mid 30's. Everyone in spring mode, then snow every Monday morning until mid April like 2 years ago.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Worse yet will be an 18" snowfall on Feb 23, a 15" snowfall on March 12 and a 15" snowfall on march 28.

48" of snow in a month and a wait for spring.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1940865 said:


> That's going to be my biggest fear. Nothing for another 3 weeks, highs consistently in the mid 30's. Everyone in spring mode, then snow every Monday morning until mid April like 2 years ago.


I would almost put money on that happening


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1940862 said:


> Yeah that area is really tanking fast! Maple grove will be next


East Plymouth is not the greatest either.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1940866 said:


> Worse yet will be an 18" snowfall on Feb 23, a 15" snowfall on March 12 and a 15" snowfall on march 28.
> 
> 48" of snow in a month and a wait for spring.


Don't forget 20" of concrete on April 17/18th


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1940862 said:


> Yeah that area is really tanking fast! Maple grove will be next


Need to keep them out of corcoran


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1940869 said:


> East Plymouth is not the greatest either.


Yeah it's all spreading north and west fast it seems. Pretty sad


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1940871 said:


> Need to keep them out of corcoran


They will get there there eventually.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1940870 said:


> Don't forget 20" of concrete on April 17/18th


Ill gladly take any and all plowable events in april. Heck may too. Thats just extra money


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1940866 said:


> Worse yet will be an 18" snowfall on Feb 23, a 15" snowfall on March 12 and a 15" snowfall on march 28.
> 
> 48" of snow in a month and a wait for spring.


I think your a touch off. Instead of the 23rd it will snow 2 times between the 15th & 21st. Seems to always snow the week of my bday.


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;1940872 said:


> Yeah it's all spreading north and west fast it seems.  Pretty sad


And south. We are getting all your hoodlum over spill down here.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1940865 said:


> That's going to be my biggest fear. Nothing for another 3 weeks, highs consistently in the mid 30's. Everyone in spring mode, then snow every Monday morning until mid April like 2 years ago.


With two years in row where that has happened we are due for a normal or early Spring but you never know. I've always said on here I don't give up until my tulips start growing.  It is still January.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1940875 said:


> Ill gladly take any and all plowable events in april. Heck may too. Thats just extra money


I was more talking it would just be over him like it has been the last two years. Then half of us go plow for him


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;1940879 said:


> And south. We are getting all your hoodlum over spill down here.


Well take some more even it out


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1940881 said:


> I was more talking it would just be over him like it has been the last two years. Then half of us go plow for him


Ahh, I love April, May stormspayuppayup


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ian said MAYBE an inch Saturday night.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1940880 said:


> With two years in row where that has happened we are due for a normal or early Spring but you never know. I've always said on here I don't give up until my tulips start growing. It is still January.


Absolutely, it's FAR from over.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1940880 said:


> With two years in row where that has happened we are due for a normal or early Spring but you never know. I've always said on here I don't give up until my tulips start growing. It is still January.


Wait, what? An asphalt guy planted tulips? :laughing:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Haha didn't forget a couple years ago. I was even doing clean ups, then wham, 18" of snow in may


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Its weird. Every year since I started I had all of April to do clean ups. The last 2 its clean up, mow and apps at once in may then rush to get irrigation set up and adjusted.


----------



## Ranger620

MMMMMM smoked pheasant. Its snack time


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1940891 said:


> Wait, what? An asphalt guy planted tulips? :laughing:


You got it! I think they're pretty. 

I don't think we are your typical asphalt guys. We tend to clean up well and can stop and smell the roses once in awhile.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1940897 said:


> You got it! I think they're pretty.
> 
> I don't think we are your typical asphalt guys. We tend to clean up well and can stop and smell the tulips once in awhile.


Fixed.........


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1940793 said:


> The two that I had, picked them up off a second cousin that got his girlfriend pregnant, then cheated on her and got another girl pregnant. Needless to say, he needed the money. They were (2) '98 XLT 600's with 1,000 miles on them. Got both and a trailer for $3,500 in '04. Kept them for 4 years, put about 300 miles on each one, then sold the package for $4,000.


I had 2 for me and the wife. Flooded the wife's so i pulled the plug and tried to dry it out with a torch. ....BAD IDEA...... almost burnt the garage down
I was so pissed, loaded both on the trailer, sold both for $1200.00. 99 indy 500 all decked out. Lost about $4000.00


----------



## CityGuy

Crap. They scored.


----------



## SSS Inc.

The weather channel is seriously going to run with this coverage until 11:00 tomorrow?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

sss inc.;1940909 said:


> the weather channel is seriously going to run with this coverage until 11:00 tomorrow?


there are lives in danger!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;1940909 said:


> The weather channel is seriously going to run with this coverage until 11:00 tomorrow?


They say until every last flake is done falling.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1940845 said:


> Ya thanks for the tip....lol


Funny guy!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1940847 said:


> That's probably a good thing!


Yeah after talking to you...


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1940912 said:


> Funny guy!


Im not that kinda guy.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1940850 said:


> You have an idea what it DIDN'T go for, you can watch and see how operations go.


Yes sir :salute:


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1940914 said:


> Yeah after talking to you...


Is it brickman thats bad to work for or target?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1940885 said:


> i told my wife MAYBE an inch Saturday night.


Why would you say that about yourself


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1940918 said:


> Is it brickman thats bad to work for or target?


Brickman....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1940919 said:


> Why would you say that about yourself


Life is easier when you just come to grips with reality.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1940921 said:


> Brickman....


Thats what i guessed. 2" trigger but actually zero tolerance. Good money but crap loads of perfect paperwork at the exact time


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1940862 said:


> Yeah that area is really tanking fast! Maple grove will be next


No, no, no... we cancelled the new hourly bus run between here and Brooklyn Park after 3 months... and we only let enough Section 8 housing in so that the Met Council doesn't sue us.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1940866 said:


> Worse yet will be an 18" snowfall on Feb 23, a 15" snowfall on March 12 and a 15" snowfall on march 28.
> 
> 48" of snow in a month and a wait for spring.


That would be terrible...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1940923 said:


> Thats what i guessed. 2" trigger but actually zero tolerance. Good money but crap loads of perfect paperwork at the exact time


It's not even good money. But your right 2" trigger zero till stance expectations


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

31 more kills and it's time to do February invoicing.

See if I can't catch some people quick with pay.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1940915 said:


> Im not that kinda guy.


I figure most guys here wouldn't be... but thanks for the confirmation :waving:


----------



## Ranger620

The new fedex building in rogers.. They do their own in case anyone is wondering. That clear span building will be full of salt.
From what i was told


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1940929 said:


> 31 more kills and it's time to do February invoicing.
> 
> See if I can't catch some people quick with pay.


I have one customer that pays by bank transfer the next day. Everyone else waits till the last second sadly


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1940921 said:


> Brickman....


What he said... so I hear... you have to use their system to log everything... If you don't, good luck getting paid... I was probably too much of a PITA for them... I told them all sorts of stuff I would want in writing...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1940931 said:


> The new fedex building in rogers.. They do their own in case anyone is wondering. That clear span building will be full of salt.


Pretty sure it's contracted out. I was told a 8 year deal was signed to the contractor that was going there other buildings in the area


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1940934 said:


> What he said... so I hear... you have to use their system to log everything... If you don't, good luck getting paid... I was probably too much of a PITA for them... I told them all sorts of stuff I would want in writing...


I dont really sub so i try not to pay to close attention to the big guys. I havent done any growing in the last few years and thought about it this year but would have been to late so thought about subbing then thought better.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1940931 said:


> The new fedex building in rogers.. They do their own in case anyone is wondering. That clear span building will be full of salt.
> From what i was told


Interesting... I was wondering what was with the shelter... Scannell owns both that one and the new one in MG... Interstate does the one in MG so I kind of figured they'd be doing it...


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1940935 said:


> Pretty sure it's contracted out. I was told a 8 year deal was signed to the contractor that was going there other buildings in the area


Hmm maybe. My source wasnt 100% reliable but then i was looking and at their other locations they have those clear span buildings for salt so it made sense


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1940937 said:


> Interesting... I was wondering what was with the shelter... Scannell owns both that one and the new one in MG... Interstate does the one in MG so I kind of figured they'd be doing it...


I'm pretty sure they are doing it


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1940928 said:


> It's not even good money. But your right 2" trigger zero till stance expectations


Hence my "Can I get that in writing?" Like I said... more than anything I was probably just too much of a PITA for them...


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1940937 said:


> Interesting... I was wondering what was with the shelter... Scannell owns both that one and the new one in MG... Interstate does the one in MG so I kind of figured they'd be doing it...


Could be. Like i said it wasnt 100% but seen other locations had the clear span buildings full of salt. Think if they put up a building for salt they would do it in house. Wasnt 100% sure though


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1940940 said:


> Hence my "Can I get that in writing?" Like I said... more than anything I was probably just too much of a PITA for them...


That's good though. If everyone would be a pita prices would go up. But they get sucker after sucker to do it dirt cheap


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1940938 said:


> Hmm maybe. My source wasnt 100% reliable but then i was looking and at their other locations they have those clear span buildings for salt so it made sense


That's a lot of salt each event and the salt very heavy each time. There out of forest lake not easy to run back and reload


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1940937 said:


> Interesting... I was wondering what was with the shelter... Scannell owns both that one and the new one in MG... Interstate does the one in MG so I kind of figured they'd be doing it...


Interstate does keep salt on site at a lot of the big lots they do so i wouldn't be surprised if they had that put in


----------



## Drakeslayer

cbservicesllc;1940937 said:


> Interesting... I was wondering what was with the shelter... Scannell owns both that one and the new one in MG... Interstate does the one in MG so I kind of figured they'd be doing it...


How does interstate have salt and northern doesn't


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1940943 said:


> That's a lot of salt each event and the salt very heavy each time. There out of forest lake not easy to run back and reload


Not that it means anything but i did see regular salt not the nsi salt


----------



## qualitycut

But usually have it in the 40 ft shipping containers


----------



## Ranger620

Drakeslayer;1940945 said:


> How does interstate have salt and northern doesn't


Interstate owns northern. Their your competitors


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1940946 said:


> Not that it means anything but i did see regular salt not the nsi salt


My buddy hauls salt for them as well as salts for them, they have been using just straight salt this year.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1940946 said:


> Not that it means anything but i did see regular salt not the nsi salt


That's what I has seen in one of nsi salt trucks last storm. I don't think they have there normal product


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

19 more kills with the thermal scope.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1940951 said:


> 19 more kills with the thermal scope.


Camping in the corner?


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1940950 said:


> That's what I has seen in one of nsi salt trucks last storm. I don't think they have there normal product


Was kinda thinking that


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1940953 said:


> Was kinda thinking that


Nsi must be losing a lot this year. Between the lack of snow and lack of product.


----------



## Ranger620

We're gonna see overtime


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1940952 said:


> Camping in the corner?


Not a camper in this version.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Ranger620;1940948 said:


> Interstate owns northern. Their your competitors


I know. But just trying to figure out why we ordered 100 ton and have only received 50. Obviously they can't seperate/and or manage the 2 companies enough to be fair for all.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1940954 said:


> Nsi must be losing a lot this year. Between the lack of snow and lack of product.


Maybe. Their quite large I would say they are giving reliable a run for their money if they kept growing from the last time i saw their plow book


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1940954 said:


> Nsi must be losing a lot this year. Between the lack of snow and lack of product.


But i think interstate is the biggest users of the product anyway. I think its a more of them having enough for themselves


----------



## qualitycut

I have done some work for them and they probably put down twice the amount of product as anyone else would


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1940959 said:


> But i think interstate is the biggest users of the product anyway. I think its a more of them having enough for themselves


Thats where i was going interstae and nsi one in the same. They will take care of interstate before others


----------



## CityGuy

Goal..............


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goall.........


----------



## Ranger620

Goal what a goal


----------



## qualitycut

Nice goal! !


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1940955 said:


> We're gonna see overtime


Check again.


----------



## SSS Inc.

What a goal! How did he reach to get that in?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1940970 said:


> What a goal! How did he reach to get that in?!?!?!?!?!


The ol reach around


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1940970 said:


> What a goal! How did he reach to get that in?!?!?!?!?!


That is definitely worthy of the high light real


----------



## Drakeslayer

Where's gretzky when the need him?


----------



## SSS Inc.

He had to do it. But UH OH!!!!


----------



## Drakeslayer

Couple hotties in the stands in Edmonton tonight.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1940978 said:


> Couple hotties in the stands in Edmonton tonight.


Yup.......... i fell like the lady behind yea needs a tight shirt. She looks gifted


----------



## SSS Inc.

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Wow what a win.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1940947 said:


> But usually have it in the 40 ft shipping containers


This... Maybe they are transitioning to building a couple structures in "strategic locations"


----------



## SSS Inc.

1.4" on the newest gfs at 15:1 .... We're comin'!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;1940957 said:


> I know. But just trying to figure out why we ordered 100 ton and have only received 50. Obviously they can't seperate/and or manage the 2 companies enough to be fair for all.


I think you're working through the math on that one on your own already 

Sucks because they have good stuff...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1940983 said:


> 1.4" on the newest gfs at 15:1 .... We're comin'!!!!


Gonna be a bit cold... 16:1.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1940962 said:


> Thats where i was going interstae and nsi one in the same. They will take care of interstate before others


Naturally...


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1940985 said:


> Gonna be a bit cold... 16:1.


Good point....lets go with 18:1.

Stay tuned, definitely a system to watch.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1940983 said:


> 1.4" on the newest gfs at 15:1 .... We're comin'!!!!


Let's go!!!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1940985 said:


> Gonna be a bit cold... 16:1.


And dry. Half inch at best.


----------



## qualitycut

O and i booked a Vegas trip the 16th to 19th so it will somehow snow then


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1940982 said:


> This... Maybe they are transitioning to building a couple structures in "strategic locations"


I know they leave all there walk behind blowers and soreader sitting on site wide open. Can't believe no one jacks there stuff. But if any of is did that one day it would be gone in a flash


----------



## Drakeslayer

cbservicesllc;1940984 said:


> I think you're working through the math on that one on your own already
> 
> Sucks because they have good stuff...


Sometimes... Our drivers like to mix 2 parts US Salt with one part of pinks stuff from NSI. I am talking bulk here.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;1940992 said:


> Sometimes... Our drivers like to mix 2 parts US Salt with one part of pinks stuff from NSI. I am talking bulk here.


That probably works out pretty good


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1940782 said:


> Just got home from station in time to watch. I feel refreshed and ready to watch.


I'm holding to my stand...not until Miko is off the first line.


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;1940846 said:


> I don't think so. Isn't it basically just like this thread, except instead of typing one talks into a squak box?


I was going to say....this....


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1940995 said:


> _I'm holding my stand_...not until Miko is off the first line.


...............


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1940865 said:


> That's going to be my biggest fear. Nothing for another 3 weeks, highs consistently in the mid 30's. Everyone in spring mode, then snow every Monday morning until mid April like 2 years ago.


Bring it....:waving:


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1940961 said:


> I have done some work for them and they probably put down twice the amount of product as anyone else would


They must do our lot at work... Still have piles of salt at work in spots from 3 storms ago. Last two storms, more salt only.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1940998 said:


> ...............


What the...... :laughing:

I took a stand.... I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1940922 said:


> Life is easier when you just come to grips with reality.


So you gave the little fella a name...how cute. :laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1941001 said:


> What the...... :laughing:
> 
> I took a stand.... I'm sticking to it.


I felt like posting a picture for the fun of it.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1941003 said:


> I felt like posting a picture for the fun of it.


I know you well enough to not be offended.


----------



## Polarismalibu

That New Hope stand off is still going strong. Rough couple nights for those officers


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;1941005 said:


> That New Hope stand off is still going strong. Rough couple nights for those officers


WHAT??? Another incident in New Hope tonight??


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1941006 said:


> WHAT??? Another incident in New Hope tonight??


Yeah it's been goning on for a good 4 hours now if not more


----------



## Polarismalibu

7 hours and the stand off of still going for the unarmed guy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

30° windy overcast.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Barlow took out the snow for Saturday...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Brickman says a dusting.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Marler shows flurries.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sven shows flurries.


----------



## Bill1090

25* here. Light southern breeze.


----------



## Bill1090

My meteo sure jumped up. http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckar...16&compaction=on&mean_mt=on&max_mt=on&mean=on


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Remember on Monday when I was amazed the temp was going to be 12 on Saturday??? Now it's supposed to be 30.


----------



## Bill1090

The high for me on Monday is only going to be 11. This sucks.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1941060 said:


> Remember on Monday when I was amazed the temp was going to be 12 on Saturday??? Now it's supposed to be 30.


Maybe you will luck out and it will be 36 with no snow.


----------



## Bill1090

Accu has 1-3" for Saturday night.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

AccuWeather doesn't even show snow for me over the weekend. Nothing.


----------



## Bill1090

Well spring fever kicked in today. 50 more days.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1941066 said:


> AccuWeather doesn't even show snow for me over the weekend. Nothing.


I lost faith in them. They showed me not getting under 20* the rest of the winter.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1941065 said:


> Accu has 1-3" for Saturday night.


Same for here


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;1940992 said:


> Sometimes... Our drivers like to mix 2 parts US Salt with one part of pinks stuff from NSI. I am talking bulk here.


Sounds like a pretty good mix... and you're not putting down tons of the expensive stuff...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1941015 said:


> 7 hours and the stand off of still going for the unarmed guy.


Probably trying not to shoot a third guy in 2 weeks...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1941060 said:


> Remember on Monday when I was amazed the temp was going to be 12 on Saturday??? Now it's supposed to be 30.


As long as the flow is out East I would expect us to be a bit warmer and less snowy...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone see a 3 month outlook lately from NWS (whether locally or nationally)???

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/predictions/long_range/seasonal.php?lead=1

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/predictions/long_range/seasonal.php?lead=2

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/predictions/long_range/seasonal.php?lead=3


----------



## jimslawnsnow

on the 3 month outlook it shows above average temps

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/predictions/long_range/seasonal.php?lead=2


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1941090 said:


> Anyone see a 3 month outlook lately from NWS (whether locally or nationally)???


http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/predictions/90day/


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sorry, didn't mean I was looking for one, just meant did anyone see it?? My bad.

Doesn't mean we won't be seeing snow, but we SHOULDN'T need as much salt for the rest of the season.


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;1941094 said:


> on the 3 month outlook it shows above average temps
> 
> http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/predictions/long_range/seasonal.php?lead=2


Good stuff!


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1941098 said:


> Sorry, didn't mean I was looking for one, just meant did anyone see it?? My bad.
> 
> Doesn't mean we won't be seeing snow, but we SHOULDN'T need as much salt for the rest of the season.


I'm waiting for the official prediction to come out on the 2nd. Then I will get my hopes up....


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1941098 said:


> Sorry, didn't mean I was looking for one, just meant did anyone see it?? My bad.
> 
> Doesn't mean we won't be seeing snow, but we SHOULDN'T need as much salt for the rest of the season.


Call me crazy but doesn't the Feb-Mar-April graphic have equal chances for temps and also for precip? So it could go either way or be right on track with normal. So in other words it doesn't tell us much of anything as far as what to expect, Right?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1941098 said:


> Sorry, didn't mean I was looking for one, just meant did anyone see it?? My bad.
> 
> Doesn't mean we won't be seeing snow, but we SHOULDN'T need as much salt for the rest of the season.


kinda figured that, I posted the link for others


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1941094 said:


> on the 3 month outlook it shows above average temps
> 
> http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/predictions/long_range/seasonal.php?lead=2


If you're focused on winter use the other graphic starting in Feb. It can get as warm as it wants in April and May.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1941106 said:


> Call me crazy but doesn't the Feb-Mar-April graphic have equal chances for temps and also for precip? So it could go either way or be right on track with normal. So in other words it doesn't tell us much of anything as far as what to expect, Right?


Feb does have equal chances.

I just posted it to show the trend.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1941116 said:


> Feb does have equal chances.
> 
> I just posted it to show the trend.


I'm kinda thinking March does too. Its April and May where things get cooking sort of speak.


----------



## Green Grass

TK's tax dollars are out Pre treating roads


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1941090 said:


> Anyone see a 3 month outlook lately from NWS (whether locally or nationally)???
> 
> http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/predictions/long_range/seasonal.php?lead=1
> 
> http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/predictions/long_range/seasonal.php?lead=2
> 
> http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/predictions/long_range/seasonal.php?lead=3


Hmmm... so another 20" looks likely... while it's slightly warmer


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1941124 said:


> TK's tax dollars are out Pre treating roads


Well its not like its going to get above freezing today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Again, if PW departments looked at cost / benefit of pretreating, they would realize the money could be saved.

However, if they didn't pretreat, what would they have personnel doing today? You need 2 guys at the shop making the mixture, 2 guys driving around, 2 guys working on maintaining equipment.

Plus you need to buy the equipment. It's for the safety of citizens, right?

Complete waste of money.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1941135 said:


> Again, if PW departments looked at cost / benefit of pretreating, they would realize the money could be saved.
> 
> However, if they didn't pretreat, what would they have personnel doing today? You need 2 guys at the shop making the mixture, 2 guys driving around, 2 guys working on maintaining equipment.
> 
> Plus you need to buy the equipment. It's for the safety of citizens, right?
> 
> Complete waste of money.


I will say that with Pre treating the roads are much cleaner sooner but yes you will have the same results with using salt it will just take some more time.


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;1941136 said:


> I will say that with Pre treating the roads are much cleaner sooner but yes you will have the same results with using salt it will just take some more time.


No expert but this is what I thought. The pretreat keeps the snow/hard pack from bonding to the roads. Maybe that's what were told so they can spend the money


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1941142 said:


> No expert but this is what I thought. The pretreat keeps the snow/hard pack from bonding to the roads. Maybe that's what were told so they can spend the money


I disagree. How many times to we complain about how rough the roads are after a wet snow that's been driven on?

Cities pretreat, then they are still dropping salt whenever they have a blade down.

If we had the budget to dump as much salt as highway departments / cities do, our lots would all be black within 12 hours of every snowfall too.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1941147 said:


> I disagree. How many times to we complain about how rough the roads are after a wet snow that's been driven on?
> 
> Cities pretreat, then they are still dropping salt whenever they have a blade down.
> 
> If we had the budget to dump as much salt as highway departments / cities do, our lots would all be black within 12 hours of every snowfall too.


Winters when its really cold all it does it makes the bottom melt then refreeze and you can see the tire tracks are solid ice. In warmer temps it might help a bit. Other than that waste of money.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1941147 said:


> I disagree. How many times to we complain about how rough the roads are after a wet snow that's been driven on?
> 
> Cities pretreat, then they are still dropping salt whenever they have a blade down.
> 
> If we had the budget to dump as much salt as highway departments / cities do, our lots would all be black within 12 hours of every snowfall too.


It would be nice to see a study done by an independent company to see if it has any impact or not. I'm sure there has been one, I'm to lazy to look. Again I am not an expert but I would guess our lots and roadways get to different temperatures from traffic, also hard pack would be different I would guess similar but not exactly the same. I could be wrong though


----------



## CityGuy

28 and cloudy.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1940987 said:


> Good point....lets go with 18:1.
> 
> Stay tuned, definitely a system to watch.


Ok Dave Dahl.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1941015 said:


> 7 hours and the stand off of still going for the unarmed guy.


Unbelievable.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1941028 said:


> Barlow took out the snow for Saturday...


It's just not going to snow anymore. Put the plows away and get the summer stuff ready.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1941085 said:


> As long as the flow is out East I would expect us to be a bit warmer and less snowy...


This.............


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;1941101 said:


> I'm waiting for the official prediction to come out on the 2nd. Then I will get my hopes up....


Just to be let down that we will get little snow the rest of the season and it will rain most of the summer.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1941135 said:


> Again, if PW departments looked at cost / benefit of pretreating, they would realize the money could be saved.
> 
> However, if they didn't pretreat, what would they have personnel doing today? You need 2 guys at the shop making the mixture, 2 guys driving around, 2 guys working on maintaining equipment.
> 
> Plus you need to buy the equipment. It's for the safety of citizens, right?
> 
> Complete waste of money.


Yes!

Waconia claims they have cut their salt cost by 70%, which is fine.

What I would like to know is how much is the pretreating costing (total cost) vs salting?

Lwnmwrman is spot on with this, they pretreat here every time any little snow is forecasted and half the time it does nothing.

Worst part is they almost refuse to drop salt, thinking well we pretreated of course it's going to work. IMO the roads here were much better before they started this pretreating BS.

I'm sure city guy will have some unbiased info on this later.Thumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1941135 said:


> Again, if PW departments looked at cost / benefit of pretreating, they would realize the money could be saved.
> 
> However, if they didn't pretreat, what would they have personnel doing today? You need 2 guys at the shop making the mixture, 2 guys driving around, 2 guys working on maintaining equipment.
> 
> Plus you need to buy the equipment. It's for the safety of citizens, right?
> 
> Complete waste of money.


I disagree.

It takes 1 guy to make it. It is just a matter of putting salt into the machine and turning the water on.

1 guy in the truck unless training someone.

Putting a salt brine down is not a waste of money because it does not allow the packed down snow to adhere to the road surface when the road temp and air temp are at a magical number. Thus allowing the underbody on the truck to scrape the pack off the road.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Arguing with a buddy on the last two snowfalls of the 2013-14 season I told him they were in April and he says March. I told him I didn't think I did anything but salt a few times in March. Wasn't it like 4/8 7" and 4/14 8"??


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1941136 said:


> I will say that with Pre treating the roads are much cleaner sooner but yes you will have the same results with using salt it will just take some more time.


And more salt. And more salt means more money and more enviormental impact.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1941142 said:


> No expert but this is what I thought. The pretreat keeps the snow/hard pack from bonding to the roads. Maybe that's what were told so they can spend the money


This........


----------



## CityGuy

Here is an article on it.
http://usatoday30.usatoday.com/weather/research/2008-02-21-beeting-ice_N.htm


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;1941201 said:


> Here is an article on it.
> http://usatoday30.usatoday.com/weather/research/2008-02-21-beeting-ice_N.htm


And another.

http://www.ci.roseville.mn.us/2399/Pretreatment-to-Prevent-Ice


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;1941204 said:


> And another.
> 
> http://www.ci.roseville.mn.us/2399/Pretreatment-to-Prevent-Ice


.......

http://www.dot.state.mn.us/d3/maintenance/scattertest/chemicalscatterchemicals.pdf


----------



## CityGuy

And MNdot Guide

http://www.dot.state.mn.us/maintenance/pdf/research/winterchemcatalog.pdf


----------



## CityGuy

TKLAWN;1941190 said:


> Yes!
> 
> Waconia claims they have cut their salt cost by 70%, which is fine.
> 
> What I would like to know is how much is the pretreating costing (total cost) vs salting?
> 
> Lwnmwrman is spot on with this, they pretreat here every time any little snow is forecasted and half the time it does nothing.
> 
> Worst part is they almost refuse to drop salt, thinking well we pretreated of course it's going to work. IMO the roads here were much better before they started this pretreating BS.
> 
> I'm sure city guy will have some unbiased info on this later.Thumbs Up


One thing to remember it is not always a "city" decision. The Met Council has restrictions that play a role near bodies of water and how much can be treated by the waste water treatment plant.


----------



## CityGuy

Older manual but still accepted practicies.

http://www.mnltap.umn.edu/publications/handbooks/documents/snowice.pdf


----------



## SSS Inc.

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1941195 said:


> Arguing with a buddy on the last two snowfalls of the 2013-14 season I told him they were in April and he says March. I told him I didn't think I did anything but salt a few times in March. Wasn't it like 4/8 7" and 4/14 8"??


YES! The last one was darn near the Twins opener. I plowed all night, won tickets and was at the game like two days later.


----------



## CityGuy

And here is one all of you should read

http://www.pca.state.mn.us/index.php/view-document.html?gid=5491


----------



## TKLAWN

CityGuy;1941211 said:


> One thing to remember it is not always a "city" decision. The Met Council has restrictions that play a role near bodies of water and how much can be treated by the waste water treatment plant.


Ok, then why pretreat when there is a 20% of precip???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;1941194 said:


> I disagree.
> 
> It takes 1 guy to make it. It is just a matter of putting salt into the machine and turning the water on.
> 
> 1 guy in the truck unless training someone.
> 
> Putting a salt brine down is not a waste of money because it does not allow the packed down snow to adhere to the road surface when the road temp and air temp are at a magical number. Thus allowing the underbody on the truck to scrape the pack off the road.


HAHAHAHAAHAHAAHA...... soooooo.... EVERY snowfall we magically have the magical number??

Of COURSE you're going to say it works, it's your JOB.

If it was fiscally feasible, Interstate Companies would be doing it on all of their properties. Reliable would have 10 pretreating trucks running around TODAY spraying parking lots.

it does NOT work. You know how I know?? There are virtually ZERO private companies that do it.

Of course all of your studies are going to be from government agencies. Their budgets DEPEND on the stuff.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Cityguy, with all of these documents supporting it which I'm sure you have studied. Can you briefly explain some of the cost savings of pretreating. Does your city now spread less after plowing now that they pretreat or is it pretty much the same. I get the theory behind it but have not seen actual data that supports it. It may be in the documents you linked to but that's more than I can read at the moment.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1941221 said:


> HAHAHAHAAHAHAAHA...... soooooo.... EVERY snowfall we magically have the magical number??
> 
> Of COURSE you're going to say it works, it's your JOB.
> 
> If it was fiscally feasible, Interstate Companies would be doing it on all of their properties. Reliable would have 10 pretreating trucks running around TODAY spraying parking lots.
> 
> it does NOT work. You know how I know?? There are virtually ZERO private companies that do it.
> 
> Of course all of your studies are going to be from government agencies. Their budgets DEPEND on the stuff.


I only know of 2 private companies that do pre-treating... 1 of them only does sidewalks I believe...


----------



## CityGuy

And a study.

http://sicop.transportation.org/Documents/NCHRP20-7(117).pdf


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SSS Inc.;1941216 said:


> YES! The last one was darn near the Twins opener. I plowed all night, won tickets and was at the game like two days later.


Found it 4/3-4 and 4/16-17


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1941201 said:


> Here is an article on it.
> http://usatoday30.usatoday.com/weather/research/2008-02-21-beeting-ice_N.htm


Soooooooo... then why are you guys using salt brine... this says beet juice?


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1941204 said:


> And another.
> 
> http://www.ci.roseville.mn.us/2399/Pretreatment-to-Prevent-Ice


_"Anti-icing is a tool to maintain better road conditions, but it does not replace road salt, especially during freezing rain or blowing and heavy snow events."_

That's in that article....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;1941201 said:


> Here is an article on it.
> http://usatoday30.usatoday.com/weather/research/2008-02-21-beeting-ice_N.htm


This one is no good. 6 years ago talking about using beet juice.

There will be guys here that have tried Magic Salt, myself included. Did it work? Sometimes. Was it cost beneficial? No. That's why there aren't bins and bins of Magic Salt.


----------



## TKLAWN

Lots of links that prove the gov can spend money on studies to make them show what they want.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;1941218 said:


> And here is one all of you should read
> 
> http://www.pca.state.mn.us/index.php/view-document.html?gid=5491


I've taken this class. I've also taken the turf grass management class the PCA puts on.


----------



## CityGuy

TKLAWN;1941219 said:


> Ok, then why pretreat when there is a 20% of precip???


THat I do not understand. Something to do? I could see doing bridge decks and on/off ramps but whole roads is a waste.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;1941238 said:


> THat I do not understand. Something to do? I could see doing bridge decks and on/off ramps but whole roads is a waste.


And that is why PW gets a bad rap from people that actually pay attention.

Government is sold on an idea. Make funding for it, and then keep doing it, whether it works or not, because if you stop, you lose the funding.

Nothing against you Hame.... er CityGuy, just some of the reasons you guys see the Bird as much as you do.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1941221 said:


> HAHAHAHAAHAHAAHA...... soooooo.... EVERY snowfall we magically have the magical number??
> 
> Of COURSE you're going to say it works, it's your JOB.
> 
> If it was fiscally feasible, Interstate Companies would be doing it on all of their properties. Reliable would have 10 pretreating trucks running around TODAY spraying parking lots.
> 
> it does NOT work. You know how I know?? There are virtually ZERO private companies that do it.
> 
> Of course all of your studies are going to be from government agencies. Their budgets DEPEND on the stuff.


Just thinking out loud here. Not saying it works or doesnt work but again the difference between city/state and private would be the volume of traffic. This being the reason you dont (or I havent) see them treating less traveled roads.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1941223 said:


> Cityguy, with all of these documents supporting it which I'm sure you have studied. Can you briefly explain some of the cost savings of pretreating. Does your city now spread less after plowing now that they pretreat or is it pretty much the same. I get the theory behind it but have not seen actual data that supports it. It may be in the documents you linked to but that's more than I can read at the moment.


I have not studied them all but I do have to go to a class every 2 years about salt usage and we have to go through the MNDOT powerpoint every year thus "certifing" us.
I can speak only from when I have been here and they were pretreating before I got here FT. 
We do use less salt per event. And from what I am told we use to use almost double the amount of salt per year prior to that. Now take into consideration that technology and computers in the trucks have changed that. It use to be a simle on/off switch in the truck. Now it is all computerized for an effective application rate based on road temp, air temp and recommended practices of MNDOT. THat is not to say that I can't put down more by adjusting the computer if I so choose or hit the "blast" button.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1941226 said:


> And a study.
> 
> http://sicop.transportation.org/Documents/NCHRP20-7(117).pdf


None of those states in the study have climates as severe as Minnesota... they should have done a study here...

I'm trying hard to believe it... Even the MNDOT link you posted with all the different blends, most of the "Operator Feedback" sections listed the Pre-Treating as being effective on bridge decks... Bridge decks and Sidewalks I can understand, that makes complete sense to me...

The roads on the other hand, I'm not so sure... It makes me wonder if that's why I've only seen my City out Pre-Treating a couple times this year vs every dang day last year...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1941243 said:


> Just thinking out loud here. Not saying it works or doesnt work but again the difference between city/state and private would be the volume of traffic. This being the reason you dont (or I havent) see them treating less traveled roads.


Higher traffic loads actually decrease the benefits of pre-treating because it gets worn off after a period of time.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1941242 said:


> And that is why PW gets a bad rap from people that actually pay attention.
> 
> Government is sold on an idea. Make funding for it, and then keep doing it, whether it works or not, because if you stop, you lose the funding.
> 
> Nothing against you Hame.... er CityGuy, just some of the reasons you guys see the Bird as much as you do.


Like I told Quality a few hunderd pages back if you disagree with a government practice then do something about it. Go to a council meeting, call your state represenative, whatever and say something about it.

I will say government will not change unless enough *****ing is done by the people that fund it.


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1941249 said:


> Higher traffic loads actually decrease the benefits of pre-treating because it gets worn off after a period of time.


One of the links claims the brine dries to the road and reactivates when snow/ice hit it.

DOH KAY!


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1941249 said:


> Higher traffic loads actually decrease the benefits of pre-treating because it gets worn off after a period of time.


That makes sense. But now why not treat all roads?? That's what I get stuck on. Less traveled roads wont have the hard pack therefore no pretreat?? Simple studies in house could be done but they wont. Take 55 for example use pretreat west bound and don't pretreat east bound for the season and compare at the end.


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;1941252 said:


> Like I told Quality a few hunderd pages back if you disagree with a government practice then do something about it. Go to a council meeting, call your state represenative, whatever and say something about it.
> 
> I will say government will not change unless enough *****ing is done by the people that fund it.


The hard part about this is city & states will do as they please and it would take an act of god to change their minds. Top that off with the amount of time we all would have to invest out weighs the benefit. It's just easier for us to bich about it


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1941254 said:


> One of the links claims the brine dries to the road and reactivates when snow/ice hit it.
> 
> DOH KAY!


And one of them backs up what I said. (The one for parking lots). If no traffic is allowed on it before it dries it may last longer but good luck with that in the metro.

The way I have always looked at it, and hamel said it too, it requires ideal conditions to work properly. Pretreating has too many variables involved to produce consistent and beneficial results. Heavy snow, high traffic, done too early, wrong temps.....etc.etc.etc.

I could argue that if part of this effort is to save the earth than we can certainly be more judicious when we use it not just do it everytime because its easy and uses less salt. Kinda like a fat guy drinking diet Coke instead of regular and then just drinks more often. Sure the Diet is less Calories but he should still limit its consumption to get the benefit of switching.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;1941252 said:


> Like I told Quality a few hunderd pages back if you disagree with a government practice then do something about it. Go to a council meeting, call your state represenative, whatever and say something about it.
> 
> I will say government will not change unless enough *****ing is done by the people that fund it.


I'm not on you CityGuy. Please don't take it that way. I'm just saying pretreating doesn't work, even more so in MN than anywhere else.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Just got my first email for landscaping......Not ready yet for that!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1941280 said:


> Just got my first email for landscaping......Not ready yet for that!


Did they ask about pretreating??


----------



## djagusch

CityGuy;1941252 said:


> Like I told Quality a few hunderd pages back if you disagree with a government practice then do something about it. Go to a council meeting, call your state represenative, whatever and say something about it.
> 
> I will say government will not change unless enough *****ing is done by the people that fund it.


If I start bitxxn the only change I want is people fired for piss poor performance of their job. The tax payer pays them to do stuff with the least expense looking at short term and long term goals. What actually happens is they think their job is to justify spending more of my money each year to increase their budget. Why so, they will get a bigger raise since they have more responsibility due to the budget size.

If your bosses mindset is to wait until people bicxx enough.
I say tell your boss to get his head out of his a$$ if he wants to keep his fn job.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1941292 said:


> If I start bitxxn the only change I want is people fired for piss poor performance of their job. The tax payer pays them to do stuff with the least expense looking at short term and long term goals. What actually happens is they think their job is to justify spending more of my money each year to increase their budget. Why so, they will get a bigger raise since they have more responsibility due to the budget size.
> 
> If your bosses mindset is to wait until people bicxx enough.
> I say tell your boss to get his head out of his a$$ if he wants to keep his fn job.


Well I guess that's another way to put it.


----------



## Ranger620

djagusch;1941292 said:


> If I start bitxxn the only change I want is people fired for piss poor performance of their job. The tax payer pays them to do stuff with the least expense looking at short term and long term goals. What actually happens is they think their job is to justify spending more of my money each year to increase their budget. Why so, they will get a bigger raise since they have more responsibility due to the budget size.
> 
> If your bosses mindset is to wait until people bicxx enough.
> I say tell your boss to get his head out of his a$$ if he wants to keep his fn job.


City council for the city of plymouth votes on giving themselves a raise. Guess how many said no

That was a while back when I lived in plymouth


----------



## Bill1090

NorthernProServ;1941280 said:


> Just got my first email for landscaping......Not ready yet for that!


Yes you are.


----------



## Greenery

I think we should stop using salt altogether, it's destroying my trucks.

I don't mind ice packed roads, I've got good tires and am in no hurry.


"In rust we trust
And according to a federal estimate made in 1991, road salt causes corrosion worth $3.5 to $7 billion per year."


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1941307 said:


> I think we should stop using salt altogether, it's destroying my trucks.
> 
> I don't mind ice packed roads, I've got good tires and am in no hurry.


Well I guess that's another way to put it.


----------



## CityGuy

djagusch;1941292 said:


> If I start bitxxn the only change I want is people fired for piss poor performance of their job. The tax payer pays them to do stuff with the least expense looking at short term and long term goals. What actually happens is they think their job is to justify spending more of my money each year to increase their budget. Why so, they will get a bigger raise since they have more responsibility due to the budget size.
> 
> If your bosses mindset is to wait until people bicxx enough.
> I say tell your boss to get his head out of his a$$ if he wants to keep his fn job.


It's not my boss that has the problem. He has a boss too. and they all answer (based on city size) to the city manager who answers to the council. Remember the people you are eecting are making the decsions for your city.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1941296 said:


> City council for the city of plymouth votes on giving themselves a raise. Guess how many said no
> 
> That was a while back when I lived in plymouth


And then they ***** when we ask to a small raise to bring us within 5 dollars an hour of cities of the same size as ours.

And also say no to more staffing and wonder why we can't complete "jobs" in a timely manner. We are about 5 guys short of the staffing of 1980. We ask evey other year bi enium budget(sp) for 3 new personel hoping to get 1.


----------



## CityGuy

Greenery;1941307 said:


> I think we should stop using salt altogether, it's destroying my trucks.
> 
> I don't mind ice packed roads, I've got good tires and am in no hurry.
> 
> "In rust we trust
> And according to a federal estimate made in 1991, road salt causes corrosion worth $3.5 to $7 billion per year."


I am for that too.

Just convince all the retards on the road to slow down and drive for the conditions.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1941319 said:


> And then they ***** when we ask to a small raise to bring us within 5 dollars an hour of cities of the same size as ours.
> 
> And also say no to more staffing and wonder why we can't complete "jobs" in a timely manner. We are about 5 guys short of the staffing of 1980. We ask evey other year bi enium budget(sp) for 3 new personel hoping to get 1.


Wow that's kinda crazy... Must be spending all that money on building parks or something...


----------



## Bill1090

Kind of ironic. Just got a email from Snow Business about reducing salt usage.


----------



## Ranger620

Bill1090;1941332 said:


> Kind of ironic. Just got a email from Snow Business about reducing salt usage.


Just got the same one


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;1941319 said:


> And then they ***** when we ask to a small raise to bring us within 5 dollars an hour of cities of the same size as ours.
> 
> And also say no to more staffing and wonder why we can't complete "jobs" in a timely manner. We are about 5 guys short of the staffing of 1980. We ask evey other year bi enium budget(sp) for 3 new personel hoping to get 1.


Don't take this the wrong way CityGuy. All PW departments should be 2 people minimum, increased to about 1/10000 of the population. Hire everything out.

A city of 3,000 people, 2 public works guys to over see projects.

A city of 50,000, 5. Minneapolis gets 30.

It works for private properties. It works for our school district. You SHOULD get better results for the money spent.

East coast hires out 90% of snow removal, public roads, private roads, whatever.


----------



## BossPlow614

CityGuy;1941184 said:


> It's just not going to snow anymore. Put the plows away and get the summer stuff ready.


I think we'll have a clipper or 2 in February or maybe a big system & well get a foot or so in mid to late Feb like back in 2012, then 80 degrees in mid March.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1941338 said:


> Don't take this the wrong way CityGuy. All PW departments should be 2 people minimum, increased to about 1/10000 of the population. Hire everything out.
> 
> A city of 3,000 people, 2 public works guys to over see projects.
> 
> A city of 50,000, 5. Minneapolis gets 30.
> 
> It works for private properties. It works for our school district. You SHOULD get better results for the money spent.
> 
> East coast hires out 90% of snow removal, public roads, private roads, whatever.


Lots of cities out of state sub it out. City of Faribault does quite a bit. City of Ames Iowa subs to farmer. They give them plows for their tractors. Farmers need to pay or fab it up to the tractor themselves. City is plowed in just a few hours. Oh and they get to the curb not 4' away like mine or more. The lco who told me this and saw the curbs in person the year they got killed with snow, not sure if he's still in biz or on here but his name was Marc. Yes spelled that way


----------



## jimslawnsnow

BossPlow614;1941347 said:


> I think we'll have a clipper or 2 in February or maybe a big system & well get a foot or so in mid to late Feb like back in 2012, then 80 degrees in mid March.


I'm thinking 4 small snows and none in march


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Wife's friend from east port main just shoveled 5 1/2 feet of snow out her drive. Took her 4 hours


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;1941363 said:


> Wife's friend from east port main just shoveled 5 1/2 feet of snow out her drive. Took her 4 hours


That seems like an easy way to have a heart attack.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1941221 said:


> HAHAHAHAAHAHAAHA...... soooooo.... EVERY snowfall we magically have the magical number??
> 
> Of COURSE you're going to say it works, it's your JOB.
> 
> If it was fiscally feasible, Interstate Companies would be doing it on all of their properties. Reliable would have 10 pretreating trucks running around TODAY spraying parking lots.
> 
> it does NOT work. You know how I know?? There are virtually ZERO private companies that do it.
> 
> Of course all of your studies are going to be from government agencies. Their budgets DEPEND on the stuff.


The COO of Reliable stated in an article that they do pretreating on occasion but it doesn't work at all during the colder events. Mainly an early & late season service. I could never see investing in any pretreating equipment. It seems that it works as good as residual salt that was laid following the previous event.

I have to agree that if it worked, private companies would do it.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1941338 said:


> Don't take this the wrong way CityGuy. All PW departments should be 2 people minimum, increased to about 1/10000 of the population. Hire everything out.
> 
> A city of 3,000 people, 2 public works guys to over see projects.
> 
> A city of 50,000, 5. Minneapolis gets 30.
> 
> It works for private properties. It works for our school district. You SHOULD get better results for the money spent.
> 
> East coast hires out 90% of snow removal, public roads, private roads, whatever.


You need to define by department.

You need minimum 3 people if operating water treatment plant. Just for the plant. Add waste plant you need more.
Streets?
Utilities
Parks.


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;1941367 said:


> That seems like an easy way to have a heart attack.


Pace yourself. Little at a time.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1941367 said:


> That seems like an easy way to have a heart attack.


I would have given up. Guess she heat with fuel oil and had a delivery scheduled for today. Can't believe the roads are clear


----------



## BossPlow614

Greenery;1941307 said:


> I think we should stop using salt altogether, it's destroying my trucks.
> 
> I don't mind ice packed roads, I've got good tires and am in no hurry.
> 
> "In rust we trust
> And according to a federal estimate made in 1991, road salt causes corrosion worth $3.5 to $7 billion per year."


I believe ND & SD don't use salt. At least on their city streets. I'd imagine they use it on their interstates though.


----------



## BossPlow614

jimslawnsnow;1941361 said:


> I'm thinking 4 small snows and none in march


That will work for me as long as each event is 2".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;1941371 said:


> You need to define by department.
> 
> You need minimum 3 people if operating water treatment plant. Just for the plant. Add waste plant you need more.
> Streets?
> Utilities
> Parks.


See??? You're ingrained. Why couldn't you, as an individual have a company called CityGuy Wastewater Management Services Inc. Your company would manage waste water treatment plants.

Utilities??? You think the City of Forest Lake fixes WalMart's lights when they burn out?

I do all of the work on Wyoming City Parks. They installed a new skate park, it was installed by low bid out of IA. About 10 years ago I installed a whole park, including all the playground equipment.

Anything being done by a Public Works department can be done by the private sector.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1941363 said:


> Wife's friend from east port main just shoveled 5 1/2 feet of snow out her drive. Took her 4 hours


Cafe that!


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;1941374 said:


> I would have given up. Guess she heat with fuel oil and had a delivery scheduled for today. Can't believe the roads are clear


Shoulda used Plowz...... :waving:


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1941371 said:


> You need to define by department.
> 
> You need minimum 3 people if operating water treatment plant. Just for the plant. Add waste plant you need more.
> Streets?
> Utilities
> Parks.


I think you missed his point... The WORK is done by subcontracting it. Not by the city worker. They just oversee it.

Edit: I see he tried to explain it...Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1941371 said:


> You need to define by department.
> 
> You need minimum 3 people if operating water treatment plant. Just for the plant. Add waste plant you need more.
> Streets?
> Utilities
> Parks.


I think he's talking actual PW... like Streets... Not all the little branches Cities created to hire more people... Utilities is Utilities, especially if they run water and power... Parks is Parks...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1941401 said:


> I think he's talking actual PW... like Streets... Not all the little branches Cities created to hire more people... Utilities is Utilities, especially if they run water and power... Parks is Parks...


Uhhhh..... Nooooo.....


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Anoka Co is pretreating. Wife and I just got back from the movies


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1941410 said:


> Uhhhh..... Nooooo.....


Yeah I read your explanation after I posted... Like CityGuy said, I think there is some sort of dedicated staffing requirement for water treatment, but other than that... Yeah, sub it out...

Even Osseo Schools only has 3 maintenance guys, they sub all the snow work out... They just take care of salting and pushing back piles...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1941421 said:


> Yeah I read your explanation after I posted... Like CityGuy said, I think there is some sort of dedicated staffing requirement for water treatment, but other than that... Yeah, sub it out...
> 
> Even Osseo Schools only has 3 maintenance guys, they sub all the snow work out... They just take care of salting and pushing back piles...


But even water treatment, why wouldn't you be able to have a private company that maintains all of Plymouth, MG, Rogers, Elk River. I realize legally you can't (at this time) but why couldn't the 12 guys from the above cities get together, create WasteWater Inc., and start managing treatment plants.

They could be licensed from the PCA, OSHA, etc. Out here we have the Chisago Lakes Joint Sewer Commission. There is no Public Works department, but a separate government agency that takes care of it. All it would take is some sewer / water guys to get their foot in the door with a company and you would start to see things change.


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1941421 said:


> Yeah I read your explanation after I posted... Like CityGuy said, I think there is some sort of dedicated staffing requirement for water treatment, but other than that... Yeah, sub it out...
> 
> Even Osseo Schools only has 3 maintenance guys, they sub all the snow work out... They just take care of salting and pushing back piles...


City of plymouth subs out some of its snow removal. Same company been doing it for years. Dont know if they still do culdesacs or not but still do some of the town home spots
City guy may be able to confirm that


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1941427 said:


> But even water treatment, why wouldn't you be able to have a private company that maintains all of Plymouth, MG, Rogers, Elk River. I realize legally you can't (at this time) but why couldn't the 12 guys from the above cities get together, create WasteWater Inc., and start managing treatment plants.
> 
> They could be licensed from the PCA, OSHA, etc. Out here we have the Chisago Lakes Joint Sewer Commission. There is no Public Works department, but a separate government agency that takes care of it. All it would take is some sewer / water guys to get their foot in the door with a company and you would start to see things change.


Good point... makes sense to me... shared services so to speak


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1941432 said:


> City of plymouth subs out some of its snow removal. Same company been doing it for years. Dont know if they still do culdesacs or not but still do some of the town home spots
> City guy may be able to confirm that


MG does as well... City Hall, Transit Stations/Park and Rides, Fire Stations, Scattered Site Housing and a couple other things... We take care of our own cul de sacs though


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1941435 said:


> Good point... makes sense to me... shared services so to speak


They used to do it with building inspectors.


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1941439 said:


> MG does as well... City Hall, Transit Stations/Park and Rides, Fire Stations, Scattered Site Housing and a couple other things... We take care of our own cul de sacs though


Have you ever tried bidding some of it? I may have to look int MG since I'm close


----------



## banonea

It need to snow soon. I am running out of things to clean and organize.......


----------



## qualitycut

This ambulance had been behind me for 30 miles before i had to pull over. Once i got to st paul


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1941435 said:


> Good point... makes sense to me... shared services so to speak


City of corcoran subs out their building inspections. Here's where I have some problems. I have built many, many garages through out the cities. Permits range from $75 to few hundred dollars. City of corcoran gets thousands. I want to build a lien too for the horses. 3 sided shed. $750 permit fee. 30 x 50 shop (shell only) $2500:realmad: Rant over


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1941442 said:


> Have you ever tried bidding some of it? I may have to look int MG since I'm close


Interstate dose the bigger ones


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1939227 said:


> 9:14 am, 1/26/15. #124682
> 
> Book it.


You all book it for Saturday being south? JohnDee barely has snow in MN.

GFS has flatlined until Tuesday.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1941442 said:


> Have you ever tried bidding some of it? I may have to look int MG since I'm close


Yes, I do some currently... Interstate got city hall and the parking ramps since they are doing other stuff right next door, I do park and rides, and someone with connections higher than me does the fire stations and rental housing...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1941451 said:


> City of corcoran subs out their building inspections. Here's where I have some problems. I have built many, many garages through out the cities. Permits range from $75 to few hundred dollars. City of corcoran gets thousands. I want to build a lien too for the horses. 3 sided shed. $750 permit fee. 30 x 50 shop (shell only) $2500:realmad: Rant over


Do they use Metro West as well? That guy is a D bag and their prices are way out of line... my little 10 x 25 office/bathroom at my shop cost me 600 something I believe...


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1941466 said:


> You all book it for Saturday being south? JohnDee barely has snow in MN.
> 
> GFS has flatlined until Tuesday.


I'm going with 0 on Saturday BUT 2.38" Sunday at 5:17 am.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;1941474 said:


> I'm going with 0 on Saturday BUT 2.38" Sunday at 5:17 am.


:laughing: Nice...


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1941468 said:


> Yes, I do some currently... Interstate got city hall and the parking ramps since they are doing other stuff right next door, I do park and rides, and someone with connections higher than me does the fire stations and rental housing...


Well I will stay away then


----------



## Bill1090

cbservicesllc;1941475 said:


> :laughing: Nice...


It'll happen.

http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckarsten/bufkit/image_loader.phtml?site=klse&nam=on&nam_mos=on&namm=on&gfs_mos=on&gfs=on&gfsm_mos=on&gfsm=on&nws=on&rap=on&obs=on&nam4km=on&con=on&ratio=16&compaction=on&mean_mt=on&max_mt=on&mean=on


----------



## Bill1090

...........


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1941466 said:


> You all book it for Saturday being south? JohnDee barely has snow in MN.
> 
> GFS has flatlined until Tuesday.


You and Unit sure like to toot your own horns a lot. Always referencing old posts. NOBODY cares!!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckarsten/bufkit/image_loader.phtml?site=klse&nam=on&nam_mos=on&namm=on&gfs_mos=on&gfs=on&gfsm_mos=on&gfsm=on&nws=on& rap=on&obs=on&nam4km=on&con=on&ratio=16&compaction=on&mean_mt=on&max_mt=on&mean=on


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1941473 said:


> Do they use Metro West as well? That guy is a D bag and their prices are way out of line... my little 10 x 25 office/bathroom at my shop cost me 600 something I believe...


Yes. They went away from them for a year or two then back to them. I havent had any trouble with them other than price which could be them and the city combined. I havent had to many jobs as of late where I had to deal with them. My worst experiences with city inspectors have been oak grove, maple grove (the woman inspector and the guy that used to be a chef), plymouth and lakeville


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1941480 said:


> http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckarsten/bufkit/image_loader.phtml?site=klse&nam=on&nam_mos=on&namm=on&gfs_mos=on&gfs=on&gfsm_mos=on&gfsm=on&nws=on&rap=on&obs=on&nam4km=on&con=on&ratio=16&compaction=on&mean_mt=on&max_mt=on&mean=on
> 
> Edit: I give up.


Gotta wait for the 30 seconds between posts is up.

THEN, you have to paste to the box, and scroll your screen up, hit submit. You can't hit the back arrow to get rid of the keyboard.

If you have anything to add to the link in your post, you then have the edit your post after the link has posted cleanly.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1941481 said:


> You and Unit sure like to toot your own horns a lot. Always referencing old posts. NOBODY cares!!!!!!!


Next Tuesday will be east.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1941484 said:


> Gotta wait for the 30 seconds between posts is up.
> 
> THEN, you have to paste to the box, and scroll your screen up, hit submit. You can't hit the back arrow to get rid of the keyboard.
> 
> If you have anything to add to the link in your post, you then have the edit your post after the link has posted cleanly.


I had the keyboard up. It's just like those smiley things. Sometimes they work, sometimes not.


----------



## Bill1090

So I have a package coming via USPS. It left the St. Paul sorting facility a little after 2 am. 13 hours later, it still hasn't been scanned into the local post office.


----------



## Bill1090

Freezing rain advisory is getting a little too close for comfort.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

SSS Inc.;1941481 said:


> You and Unit sure like to toot your own horns a lot. Always referencing old posts. NOBODY cares!!!!!!!


SSS. I think you already referenced these two that were referencing their own posts a couple of years ago on one of your posts.


----------



## SSS Inc.

MNPLOWCO;1941516 said:


> SSS. I think you already referenced these two that were referencing their own posts a couple of years ago on one of your posts.


I did? Well then its settled, you guys now know how I feel.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

SSS Inc.;1941522 said:


> I did? Well then its settled, you guys now know how I feel.


:laughing::laughing:

I'm doing my taxes.....:crying:


----------



## cbservicesllc

MNPLOWCO;1941527 said:


> I'm doing my taxes.....:crying:


Me too...  :crying: :crying:


----------



## Ranger620

Here you go sss little something for you to play with. Could be tax deductible
https://store.3drobotics.com/products/iris


----------



## TKLAWN

MNPLOWCO;1941527 said:


> :laughing::laughing:
> 
> I'm doing my taxes.....:crying:


Oh cafe, I don't even want to see mine.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1941380 said:


> See??? You're ingrained. Why couldn't you, as an individual have a company called CityGuy Wastewater Management Services Inc. Your company would manage waste water treatment plants.
> 
> Utilities??? You think the City of Forest Lake fixes WalMart's lights when they burn out?
> 
> I do all of the work on Wyoming City Parks. They installed a new skate park, it was installed by low bid out of IA. About 10 years ago I installed a whole park, including all the playground equipment.
> 
> Anything being done by a Public Works department can be done by the private sector.


Utilities (as we call it) Water, sewer, drainage.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1941427 said:


> But even water treatment, why wouldn't you be able to have a private company that maintains all of Plymouth, MG, Rogers, Elk River. I realize legally you can't (at this time) but why couldn't the 12 guys from the above cities get together, create WasteWater Inc., and start managing treatment plants.
> 
> They could be licensed from the PCA, OSHA, etc. Out here we have the Chisago Lakes Joint Sewer Commission. There is no Public Works department, but a separate government agency that takes care of it. All it would take is some sewer / water guys to get their foot in the door with a company and you would start to see things change.


You try to get all those cities to get together and do that. See how well that works. CB will attest to what happened with Crystal/New hope fire and the arguing about who should pay how much.

I see your point. It just won't work like you think.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1941549 said:


> Here you go sss little something for you to play with. Could be tax deductible
> https://store.3drobotics.com/products/iris


That one looks pretty good. I will get one eventually.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1941432 said:


> City of plymouth subs out some of its snow removal. Same company been doing it for years. Dont know if they still do culdesacs or not but still do some of the town home spots
> City guy may be able to confirm that


Yes. Mostly sacs but still have a little bit of streets that we still have to go salt and most of the time we end up re plowing it. If we take any more back they stop doing sacs and we have to do the 900 some sacs thus need more people and the cylce starts again of more people = more money.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1941555 said:


> That one looks pretty good. I will get one eventually.


Little spendy for that one but it looks kinda fail safe. If it gets low on battery or out of range or control it can land itself or bring itself home. Kinda neat


----------



## Green Grass

Keurig coffee maker 0 me 1


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1941451 said:


> City of corcoran subs out their building inspections. Here's where I have some problems. I have built many, many garages through out the cities. Permits range from $75 to few hundred dollars. City of corcoran gets thousands. I want to build a lien too for the horses. 3 sided shed. $750 permit fee. 30 x 50 shop (shell only) $2500:realmad: Rant over


And Loren is an idiot to go with it.


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;1941556 said:


> Yes. Mostly sacs but still have a little bit of streets that we still have to go salt and most of the time we end up re plowing it. If we take any more back they stop doing sacs and we have to do the 900 some sacs thus need more people and the cylce starts again of more people = more money.


Same company doing it?? Same one as past years. I tried to bid, I think theres a little sneaky stuff going on there


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1941559 said:


> Keurig coffee maker 0 me 1


Window???????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;1941554 said:


> You try to get all those cities to get together and do that. See how well that works. CB will attest to what happened with Crystal/New hope fire and the arguing about who should pay how much.
> 
> I see your point. It just won't work like you think.


I know it won't work.  However, eventually cities are going to realize the trough isn't always full, and you can't keep taking it from the employees.

I always thought the only job I would sell out for would be a PW job. Lately not so much. The writing is on the wall.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1941563 said:


> Same company doing it?? Same one as past years. I tried to bid, I think theres a little sneaky stuff going on there


Yes and I do also but can't prove it.

On a personal note I think it should be out for bid every year or atleast every other. JMO


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1941566 said:


> I know it won't work. However, eventually cities are going to realize the trough isn't always full, and you can't keep taking it from the employees.
> 
> I always thought the only job I would sell out for would be a PW job. Lately not so much. The writing is on the wall.


THe security is nice and the leave it at the office is nice, no headaches. Sometimes we do scratch our heads on the stuff we do.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Salt call....Woohoo!!!


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1941565 said:


> Window???????


Nope actually got it to work for now.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1941575 said:


> Nope actually got it to work for now.


How many guys you got in class? Vent, tools and entry tonight.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Green Grass;1941559 said:


> Keurig coffee maker 0 me 1


I've been using Keurig all day trying to stay the course on tax receipts.
MOre cOFfEE nOW ! "Heart burn, burp, yawn, slurp...."


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;1941568 said:


> Yes and I do also but can't prove it.
> 
> On a personal note I think it should be out for bid every year or atleast every other. JMO


Quite a while ago I made lots of calls including streets manager they all swore up and down all work was done in house. Finally I got a lady to admit they did a little but wasnt worth my time. I couldnt get the bid info out of them I tried over a series of calls is all. I'm sure I could have pushed the issue and went to the council but I new I woldnt get it anyway so what was the point. There are two rumors that I have herd. First one is the company that does it is related to someone important or there was a land deal something along the lines of that. 
The other is there is a plymouth cop that owns a plowing biz (that is fact) and they give him the work. All rumors but probably some truth in there somewhere


----------



## Polarismalibu

MNPLOWCO;1941581 said:


> I've been using Keurig all day trying to stay the course on tax receipts.
> MOre cOFfEE nOW ! "Heart burn, burp, yawn, slurp...."


Now you just need some white casket!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

What happened to the warm temps today? I've been below freezing all day. Good solid ice on the rink.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1941591 said:


> What happened to the warm temps today? I've been below freezing all day. Good solid ice on the rink.


My temps have dropped 5 degrees across the board. Good thing the moisture is staying south this weekend, as was reported Jan 26 at 9:40 am.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1941579 said:


> How many guys you got in class? Vent, tools and entry tonight.


We have one


----------



## Green Grass

MNPLOWCO;1941581 said:


> I've been using Keurig all day trying to stay the course on tax receipts.
> MOre cOFfEE nOW ! "Heart burn, burp, yawn, slurp...."


I hate coffee but the wife loves it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I use the Keurig for hot water for the Ramen noodles. Works perfect on the 8 oz setting.


----------



## Bill1090

I got up to a high of 31 here. Was forecasted for 38. This will suck if they're off by this much next week.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1941585 said:


> Quite a while ago I made lots of calls including streets manager they all swore up and down all work was done in house. Finally I got a lady to admit they did a little but wasnt worth my time. I couldnt get the bid info out of them I tried over a series of calls is all. I'm sure I could have pushed the issue and went to the council but I new I woldnt get it anyway so what was the point. There are two rumors that I have herd. First one is the company that does it is related to someone important or there was a land deal something along the lines of that.
> The other is there is a plymouth cop that owns a plowing biz (that is fact) and they give him the work. All rumors but probably some truth in there somewhere


I know one of the fire guys use to mow the fire stations not sure if he still does.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1941572 said:


> Salt call....Woohoo!!!


For where?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Would you remove the Sheetrock? Or just skim and retexture?

I'm leaning to taking off the loose paper and skimming.

I'm not in to the rock anywhere.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1941632 said:


> For where?


A residential in Forest Lake believe it or not.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1941638 said:


> Would you remove the Sheetrock? Or just skim and retexture?
> 
> I'm leaning to taking off the loose paper and skimming.
> 
> I'm not in to the rock anywhere.


Skim and sand then texture if thats what your walls have. No need to re-rock.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1941638 said:


> Would you remove the Sheetrock? Or just skim and retexture?
> 
> I'm leaning to taking off the loose paper and skimming.
> 
> I'm not in to the rock anywhere.


That's all I would do too


----------



## BossPlow614

Ranger620;1941585 said:


> Quite a while ago I made lots of calls including streets manager they all swore up and down all work was done in house. Finally I got a lady to admit they did a little but wasnt worth my time. I couldnt get the bid info out of them I tried over a series of calls is all. I'm sure I could have pushed the issue and went to the council but I new I woldnt get it anyway so what was the point. There are two rumors that I have herd. First one is the company that does it is related to someone important or there was a land deal something along the lines of that.
> The other is there is a plymouth cop that owns a plowing biz (that is fact) and they give him the work. All rumors but probably some truth in there somewhere


I know of a specific company that mows(ed) the Plymouth city hall & some other city owned properties. Let's just say when I worked for the company (small - 2 mowing crews), they didn't necessarily do things by the books.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1941638 said:


> Would you remove the Sheetrock? Or just skim and retexture?
> 
> I'm leaning to taking off the loose paper and skimming.
> 
> I'm not in to the rock anywhere.


Just remember to tell yourself less is more with the mud


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1941487 said:


> Next Tuesday will be east.


You tooted.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1941654 said:


> Just remember to tell yourself less is more with the mud


Yah, I did the whole house next door when we stripped it down, plus had to do some walls here before. I actually like to mud.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got two walls like this.


----------



## ryde307

CityGuy;1941568 said:


> Yes and I do also but can't prove it.
> 
> On a personal note I think it should be out for bid every year or atleast every other. JMO


This would cause issues. People need time to learn eachother and build relationships. These should be 35 year deals just like any other deals should be.



Ranger620;1941585 said:


> Quite a while ago I made lots of calls including streets manager they all swore up and down all work was done in house. Finally I got a lady to admit they did a little but wasnt worth my time. I couldnt get the bid info out of them I tried over a series of calls is all. I'm sure I could have pushed the issue and went to the council but I new I woldnt get it anyway so what was the point. There are two rumors that I have herd. First one is the company that does it is related to someone important or there was a land deal something along the lines of that.
> The other is there is a plymouth cop that owns a plowing biz (that is fact) and they give him the work. All rumors but probably some truth in there somewhere


There is a Plymouth cop that owns a very successful company. I have met him and have other connections to them. Cityguy who does the work Ranger is talking about? Do you know the name of the company?



BossPlow614;1941649 said:


> I know of a specific company that mows(ed) the Plymouth city hall & some other city owned properties. Let's just say when I worked for the company (small - 2 mowing crews), they didn't necessarily do things by the books.


Not sure if you mean the work was not done as quoted or something else.
In regards to the work that is quoted or bid: With gov't bids alot of times they are written by people who sit at a desk and know nothing about the actual work. Then the specs go out and people say well this is stupid but I will bid per spec. You get the work and it turns out what is really wanted is not what is in the spec but something different. This is the point things can go good or bad. You work now with the people actually in charge ( not the purchasing dept) and come to agreements on what will be done and how it is billed. Some are understanding and some are not.


----------



## ryde307

Back to the PW vs private thing. I am 100% for private. You would get better results, it would cost less, and people would actually be held accountable. I could rant about this for awhile but it's dinner time.


----------



## mn-bob

LwnmwrMan22;1941666 said:


> Got two walls like this.


Get some 120 joint compound a mix in a little blue Dawn dish soap and skim coat the dawn soap help eliminates cat faces or pock marks leaving a better finish . Just my 2 Cent Thumbs Up


----------



## Greenery

It feels like theirs a very light precipitation outside.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Ranger620;1941585 said:


> Quite a while ago I made lots of calls including streets manager they all swore up and down all work was done in house. Finally I got a lady to admit they did a little but wasnt worth my time. I couldnt get the bid info out of them I tried over a series of calls is all. I'm sure I could have pushed the issue and went to the council but I new I woldnt get it anyway so what was the point. There are two rumors that I have herd. First one is the company that does it is related to someone important or there was a land deal something along the lines of that.
> The other is there is a plymouth cop that owns a plowing biz (that is fact) and they give him the work. All rumors but probably some truth in there somewhere


The cop retired last year. So maybe things will change.


----------



## Green Grass

30 and light mist


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1941630 said:


> I got up to a high of 31 here. Was forecasted for 38. This will suck if they're off by this much next week.


not sure what it got to, but currently 34. some melting happened today, not much. a few days ago they were saying 43 for me for today originally


----------



## unit28

Mist mix

Im out.........


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Mist in **** rapids. Headed to go shoot, brought all the keys with to go salt after

Didn't have the defroster on and it's freezing to the windshield


----------



## SnowGuy73

drizzle in Shakopee.


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;1941693 said:


> not sure what it got to, but currently 34. some melting happened today, not much. a few days ago they were saying 43 for me for today originally


I'm up to 33 now. Strange weather lately.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1941716 said:


> I'm up to 33 now. Strange weather lately.


that's for sure Thumbs Up


----------



## Bill1090

Getting a little more foggy out also.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I just got a freezing rain advisory


----------



## Ranger620

ryde307;1941668 said:


> This would cause issues. People need time to learn eachother and build relationships. These should be 35 year deals just like any other deals should be.
> 
> There is a Plymouth cop that owns a very successful company. I have met him and have other connections to them. Cityguy who does the work Ranger is talking about? Do you know the name of the company?
> 
> Not sure if you mean the work was not done as quoted or something else.
> In regards to the work that is quoted or bid: With gov't bids alot of times they are written by people who sit at a desk and know nothing about the actual work. Then the specs go out and people say well this is stupid but I will bid per spec. You get the work and it turns out what is really wanted is not what is in the spec but something different. This is the point things can go good or bad. You work now with the people actually in charge ( not the purchasing dept) and come to agreements on what will be done and how it is billed. Some are understanding and some are not.


I no who the cop is. I never met him I am friends with another cop (MG cop) who is no longer a cop and works (subbed from him). The plymouth cop has a very successful biz but I think its a conflict of interest if he is doing work for the city. The other company I know their name thats it. I also know the guy that does plymouths rough mowing and he gets the bid every year so there seems to be some loyalty which I fine with. My hole post was about trying to bid said work and getting the run around


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1941758 said:


> I just got a freezing rain advisory


Pretty sure we all.did.


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;1941758 said:


> I just got a freezing rain advisory


Looks like the whole metro has one.


----------



## Ranger620

Drakeslayer;1941687 said:


> The cop retired last year. So maybe things will change.


He may have retired as a cop but his other business is still going


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1941764 said:


> Pretty sure we all.did.


Hope it's not to bad. Don't have much salt left


----------



## waterboy

Drakeslayer;1941687 said:


> The cop retired last year. So maybe things will change.


I know if you drive in Plymouth with a red truck, metallic oval emblem that says "Ben**k" on it you could probably do whatever you want and not get a ticket


----------



## unit28

Polarismalibu;1941772 said:


> Hope it's not to bad. Don't have much salt left


Bet the ride in at 330 tomorrow is going to be cafeyd

If I get in the ditch Ill toot my horn......again


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;1941772 said:


> Hope it's not to bad. Don't have much salt left


Come take a pallet from me, $10.99 per bag and have to hand load  lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1941787 said:


> Bet the ride in at 330 tomorrow is going to be cafeyd
> 
> If I get in the ditch Ill toot my horn......again


:laughing:


----------



## BossPlow614

ryde307;1941668 said:


> This would cause issues. People need time to learn eachother and build relationships. These should be 35 year deals just like any other deals should be.
> 
> There is a Plymouth cop that owns a very successful company. I have met him and have other connections to them. Cityguy who does the work Ranger is talking about? Do you know the name of the company?
> 
> Not sure if you mean the work was not done as quoted or something else.
> In regards to the work that is quoted or bid: With gov't bids alot of times they are written by people who sit at a desk and know nothing about the actual work. Then the specs go out and people say well this is stupid but I will bid per spec. You get the work and it turns out what is really wanted is not what is in the spec but something different. This is the point things can go good or bad. You work now with the people actually in charge ( not the purchasing dept) and come to agreements on what will be done and how it is billed. Some are understanding and some are not.


I meant the company didn't do things by the book. Hiring illegals, screaming at his employees (even on a jobsite) when something wasn't done the way he wanted to. I actually received a package from the Labor Bureau last winter with a bunch of questions to answer about the guy & how he ran things because he decided to fire a women who was in her late 20s that installed annual flowers at commercial sites & trimmed shrubs because she was pregnant.


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;1941790 said:


> Come take a pallet from me, $10.99 per bag and have to hand load  lol


Oh I'll be right over! Can't pass that deal up!


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1941793 said:


> I meant the company didn't do things by the book. Hiring illegals, screaming at his employees (even on a jobsite) when something wasn't done the way he wanted to. I actually received a package from the Labor Bureau last winter with a bunch of questions to answer about the guy & how he ran things because he decided to fire a women who was in her late 20s that installed annual flowers at commercial sites & trimmed shrubs because she was pregnant.


I know what company it is now. They had a lot of weird things going on


----------



## TKLAWN

Polarismalibu;1941772 said:


> Hope it's not to bad. Don't have much salt left


X2 I don't think the wind us going to dry it out either.


----------



## BossPlow614

Polarismalibu;1941795 said:


> I know what company it is now. They had a lot of weird things going on


Red Chevy trucks and a similar name to another west metro lawn company but spelled differently?


----------



## Polarismalibu

TKLAWN;1941796 said:


> X2 I don't think the wind us going to dry it out either.


Yeah I don't think it will ether. I have like 20 bags left and no bulk.

Come on wind!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1941762 said:


> I no who the cop is. I never met him I am friends with another cop (MG cop) who is no longer a cop and works (subbed from him). The plymouth cop has a very successful biz but I think its a conflict of interest if he is doing work for the city. The other company I know their name thats it. I also know the guy that does plymouths rough mowing and he gets the bid every year so there seems to be some loyalty which I fine with. My hole post was about trying to bid said work and getting the run around


Yeah I know the guys... The former MG cop had me take a lot of his resi customers after that whole mess... poor guy...


----------



## cbservicesllc

waterboy;1941774 said:


> I know if you drive in Plymouth with a red truck, metallic oval emblem that says "Ben**k" on it you could probably do whatever you want and not get a ticket


Yep.......


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1941798 said:


> Red Chevy trucks and a similar name to another west metro lawn company but spelled differently?


Yep that's the one I was thinking


----------



## Green Grass

waterboy;1941774 said:


> I know if you drive in Plymouth with a red truck, metallic oval emblem that says "Ben**k" on it you could probably do whatever you want and not get a ticket


That company does a lot of city work through out the west lake Minnetonka area. In this business you have to use what ever edge you can to get in places.


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1941798 said:


> Red Chevy trucks and a similar name to another west metro lawn company but spelled differently?


Hmmm... now I'm intrigued...


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1941806 said:


> Yep that's the one I was thinking


I can't think of who that is!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1941809 said:


> I can't think of who that is!


Me neither... Now I'm thinking do they start with an A and end in "on" or "en"? I know "on" exists, now I'm trying to think if I've seen an "en"...


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1941814 said:


> Me neither... Now I'm thinking do they start with an A and end in "on" or "en"? I know "on" exists, now I'm trying to think if I've seen an "en"...


I was trying to think who has red Chevy trucks.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Baring a bunch of salt calls in the morning, should be skimmed off by noon, sanded tomorrow evening, texture up no later than Friday. Then it'll be up to the wife to figure out what color.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1941800 said:


> Yeah I don't think it will ether. I have like 20 bags left and no bulk.
> 
> Come on wind!!!


I have about 30 bags, at the most. Gonna get up at 4 and make a drive.


----------



## cbservicesllc

cbservicesllc;1941814 said:


> Me neither... Now I'm thinking do they start with an A and end in "on" or "en"? I know "on" exists, now I'm trying to think if I've seen an "en"...


Or does it start with an "L"...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Did you guys hear about my High School on the news today?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1941824 said:


> Did you guys hear about my High School on the news today?


Closed today because of a "credible threat?"


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1941832 said:


> Closed today because of a "credible threat?"


It is the ghetto.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1941817 said:


> Baring a bunch of salt calls in the morning, should be skimmed off by noon, sanded tomorrow evening, texture up no later than Friday. Then it'll be up to the wife to figure out what color.


Looks better already.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1941817 said:


> Baring a bunch of salt calls in the morning, should be skimmed off by noon, sanded tomorrow evening, texture up no later than Friday. Then it'll be up to the wife to figure out what color.


Somebody used a lot of adhesive!


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1941832 said:


> Closed today because of a "credible threat?"


Yes, There is a lot to the story I guess that they can't put on the news. The person was very graphic on what they wanted to do to certain teachers etc. My sister got right on the phone with the district when they said school was on tomorrow and who would have thought but the Principle called her back from his cell phone. I would have figured he would be kind of busy today. Pretty sure they have the student in custody.



Green Grass;1941835 said:


> It is the ghetto.


Hardly. Half of that school comes from homes around the lakes. I went to school with kids with elevators in their houses. Its a weird mix of high income, middle income and some bussed in low income.


----------



## SSS Inc.

On another note, I had a really good Ex-employee call me today looking for work. He has spent the last three years in the oil fields in N. Dakota. I haven't called him back yet but I wonder if things are really slowing down over there. In his message he said he's tired of commuting that far but I wonder if there is more to it. I hope he comes back, its hard to find hard working guys that you can trust and can drive anything.


----------



## Bill1090

Anyone know if the 2 episodes of highway thru hell are new ones? The ones at 10 and 11.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1941845 said:


> On another note, I had a really good Ex-employee call me today looking for work. He has spent the last three years in the oil fields in N. Dakota. I haven't called him back yet but I wonder if things are really slowing down over there. In his message he said he's tired of commuting that far but I wonder if there is more to it. I hope he comes back, its hard to find hard working guys that you can trust and can drive anything.


They are sending them home. I think I heard only 20% of the wells are pumping right now as compared to last year. No more $18 an hour at mcDonalds in the Williston.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1941845 said:


> On another note, I had a really good Ex-employee call me today looking for work. He has spent the last three years in the oil fields in N. Dakota. I haven't called him back yet but I wonder if things are really slowing down over there. In his message he said he's tired of commuting that far but I wonder if there is more to it. I hope he comes back, its hard to find hard working guys that you can trust and can drive anything.


Heard the other day over 1/3 of the workers are laid off from the high point.
Maybe he sees writing on the wall and wants to try to get back before season starts???


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;1941848 said:


> Anyone know if the 2 episodes of highway thru hell are new ones? The ones at 10 and 11.


I was just checking that. I think the 11:00 one is new.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1941842 said:


> Somebody used a lot of adhesive!


My dad was a huge fan of Liquid Nails. All of the flooring is laminate wood I put in about 7 years ago.

I tore out all the ceramic tile they had epoxied to the floor with a hammer chisel. That was a blast.

My dad believed you did something once and it lasted forever.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Polarismalibu;1941588 said:


> Now you just need some white casket!!


That sounds MORBID. I hope I don't need a casket!! And are they tax deductible in our business?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;1941851 said:


> They are sending them home. I think I heard only 20% of the wells are pumping right now as compared to last year. No more $18 an hour at mcDonalds in the Williston.


Exactly what OPEC is trying to do... drive prices down to where it's not profitable in the Dakotas... I'm sure it will just keep bouncing back and forth when prices rise and fall...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1941851 said:


> They are sending them home. I think I heard only 20% of the wells are pumping right now as compared to last year. No more $18 an hour at mcDonalds in the Williston.





LwnmwrMan22;1941852 said:


> Heard the other day over 1/3 of the workers are laid off from the high point.
> Maybe he sees writing on the wall and wants to try to get back before season starts???


I was kind of assuming what you guys are thinking. This guy was making over $40 in ND an hour and is as honest and hard working as you can get so if they kept anyone it would be him. I'd love to have him back and will be working on that tomorrow. I hoping to get all of our guys back this year so that would be one less thing to stress about come Spring.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I knew the NAM would be shooting straight up tonight. See post.......can't remember.  A whopping inch so far. It makes it more fun when the models don't agree.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Its interesting because the NAM phases the two storms just like the GFS did a couple days ago. Now the gfs barely has that happening and its well East when it does.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1941845 said:


> On another note, I had a really good Ex-employee call me today looking for work. He has spent the last three years in the oil fields in N. Dakota. I haven't called him back yet but I wonder if things are really slowing down over there. In his message he said he's tired of commuting that far but I wonder if there is more to it. I hope he comes back, its hard to find hard working guys that you can trust and can drive anything.


I know some have sent out pink slips so your suspicion is not unfounded.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1941860 said:


> I knew the NAM would be shooting straight up tonight. See post.......can't remember.  A whopping inch so far. It makes it more fun when the models don't agree.


It's just the NAM sliding south to meet up with the GFS.


----------



## Polarismalibu

MNPLOWCO;1941855 said:


> That sounds MORBID. I hope I don't need a casket!! And are they tax deductible in our business?


Every lunch trip there is a tax deduction!


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;1941860 said:


> I knew the NAM would be shooting straight up tonight. See post.......can't remember.  A whopping inch so far. It makes it more fun when the models don't agree.


Dahl has 60% for sunday


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1941859 said:


> I was kind of assuming what you guys are thinking. This guy was making over $40 in ND an hour and is as honest and hard working as you can get so if they kept anyone it would be him. I'd love to have him back and will be working on that tomorrow. I hoping to get all of our guys back this year so that would be one less thing to stress about come Spring.


Depends more on what he was doing than how good he was at it....FWIW


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1941854 said:


> My dad believed you did something once and it lasted forever.


All long as the damn kids don't tear it out and replace it! :realmad:

Hopefully your wife will appreciate it.


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;1941853 said:


> I was just checking that. I think the 11:00 one is new.


Now it's just a question of do I stay up and watch, or record it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1941867 said:


> Depends more on what he was doing than how good he was at it....FWIW


True.... Doesn't matter to me why he is leaving I guess I would just be happy to have him back. I will offer him his job back tomorrow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;1941871 said:


> Now it's just a question of do I stay up and watch, or record it.


Me too. I'm already sucked back into the one that I have seen before so if I don't turn the channel now I will be watching it tonight.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Polarismalibu;1941865 said:


> Every lunch trip there is a tax deduction!


I'm too careful with my deductions. Don't want to set up the "audit alarm"

I usually multiply my gross revenue by 3 and take no deductions and then

double the tax rate just to be safe. However, I just can't seem to make a lot of money doing this. Wonder why?


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;1941875 said:


> Me too. I'm already sucked back into the one that I have seen before so if I don't turn the channel now I will be watching it tonight.


I'm watching Fire in the Hole. Kinda neat.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

SSS Inc.;1941874 said:


> True.... Doesn't matter to me why he is leaving I guess I would just be happy to have him back. I will offer him his job back tomorrow.


Are you offering him the 40.00 per hour rate??Thumbs Up


----------



## MNPLOWCO

I'm all "taxed out" for the day.

Time for some Tube.


----------



## Polarismalibu

MNPLOWCO;1941876 said:


> I'm too careful with my deductions. Don't want to set up the "audit alarm"
> 
> I usually multiply my gross revenue by 3 and take no deductions and then
> 
> double the tax rate just to be safe. However, I just can't seem to make a lot of money doing this. Wonder why?


That's weird you should be rolling in money by now


----------



## SSS Inc.

MNPLOWCO;1941878 said:


> Are you offering him the 40.00 per hour rate??Thumbs Up


Yeah, when he's on OT.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;1941877 said:


> I'm watching Fire in the Hole. Kinda neat.


Seems like they can just knock that house down with an excavator in about 5 minutes.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'll be out and about around 4ish if anyone wants a report.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1941889 said:


> I'll be out and about around 4ish if anyone wants a report.


I'll be getting up around 8ish so try not to post too loud. Thanks!


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1941889 said:


> I'll be out and about around 4ish if anyone wants a report.


Don't forget to check mine


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;1941887 said:


> Seems like they can just knock that house down with an excavator in about 5 minutes.


That's what I thought. I suppose that wouldn't be dramatic enough for a lot of folks.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

I'm going out now, concrete sidewalk is like glass


----------



## jimslawnsnow

MNPLOWCO;1941881 said:


> I'm all "taxed out" for the day.
> 
> Time for some Tube.


Mine are done and filed as of yesterday


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1941902 said:


> I'm going out now, concrete sidewalk is like glass


What's the temp?


----------



## Ranger620

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1941902 said:


> I'm going out now, concrete sidewalk is like glass


I think thats what im gonna do to. Does anyone know if blacktop is slippery? How long is the freezing crap supose to stick around?
Just watched the movie fury. Was Awsome


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1941902 said:


> I'm going out now, concrete sidewalk is like glass


All of my salting is on call, so I gotta wait.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;1941909 said:


> I think thats what im gonna do to. Does anyone know if blacktop is slippery? How long is the freezing crap supose to stick around?
> Just watched the movie fury. Was Awsome


NWS hourly has moisture for me until 11am tomorrow


----------



## Ranger620

My sidewalk is glare ice


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1941913 said:


> My sidewalk is glare ice


Mine too. I think I'm just gonna go now and salt


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1941915 said:


> Mine too. I think I'm just gonna go now and salt


DO you have enough bulk or do you just have to do sidewalks


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1941907 said:


> Mine are done and filed as of yesterday


I have a CPA that has done mine for the last 20 years, never had a issue ever. Cannot do mine till march, got to wait for all 1099 to get here.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Ranger620;1941913 said:


> My sidewalk is glare ice


Did you pre-treat?


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1941909 said:


> I think thats what im gonna do to. Does anyone know if blacktop is slippery? How long is the freezing crap supose to stick around?
> Just watched the movie fury. Was Awsome


They say till about 5-6 am.


----------



## CityGuy

Anybody thinking about salting tonight, do it. It's getting slick on walks and lots.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1941889 said:


> I'll be out and about around 4ish if anyone wants a report.


Check mine in Long Lake please.


----------



## Green Grass

Green Grass;1941919 said:


> They say till about 5-6 am.


By radar it looks over though.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1941923 said:


> By radar it looks over though.


Still misting out. Just got home.


----------



## qualitycut

Was in Roseville not slick drive home not slick, driveway not slick


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1941925 said:


> Was in Roseville not slick drive home not slick, driveway not slick


Slicker then cafe out here


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1941916 said:


> DO you have enough bulk or do you just have to do sidewalks


I don't have any bulk left. I'm hopeing only the walks. Pavement didn't seem to bad on my way to the shop


----------



## Ranger620

Drakeslayer;1941918 said:


> Did you pre-treat?


LOL nope didnt pretreat. I herd it doesnt work


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1941928 said:


> I don't have any bulk left. I'm hopeing only the walks. Pavement didn't seem to bad on my way to the shop


I dont have to many walks I'll just do them with bulk I dont have any bags


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;1941922 said:


> Check mine in Long Lake please.


I'm in long lake everyday. Will do!


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1941908 said:


> What's the temp?


30 on my truck.


----------



## Drakeslayer

CityGuy;1941924 said:


> Still misting out. Just got home.


Are you salting tonight?


----------



## CityGuy

Drakeslayer;1941937 said:


> Are you salting tonight?


Havn't heard as of yet. If we do it would likely be mains at 4. That's my best guess.


----------



## ryde307

NorthernProServ;1941790 said:


> Come take a pallet from me, $10.99 per bag and have to hand load  lol


I will sell you some for $9.99



BossPlow614;1941793 said:


> I meant the company didn't do things by the book. Hiring illegals, screaming at his employees (even on a jobsite) when something wasn't done the way he wanted to. I actually received a package from the Labor Bureau last winter with a bunch of questions to answer about the guy & how he ran things because he decided to fire a women who was in her late 20s that installed annual flowers at commercial sites & trimmed shrubs because she was pregnant.


That's what I figured but just curious.



BossPlow614;1941798 said:


> Red Chevy trucks and a similar name to another west metro lawn company but spelled differently?


I have been trying to figure this out but I have no idea.



SSS Inc.;1941845 said:


> On another note, I had a really good Ex-employee call me today looking for work. He has spent the last three years in the oil fields in N. Dakota. I haven't called him back yet but I wonder if things are really slowing down over there. In his message he said he's tired of commuting that far but I wonder if there is more to it. I hope he comes back, its hard to find hard working guys that you can trust and can drive anything.


It was covered but I have heard the same thing that it was slowing down.



NICHOLS LANDSCA;1941902 said:


> I'm going out now, concrete sidewalk is like glass


We have people heading out in a few hours. Walks look clear but are extremely slippery. Lots and asphalt was hit or miss.



Polarismalibu;1941928 said:


> I don't have any bulk left. I'm hopeing only the walks. Pavement didn't seem to bad on my way to the shop


Speaking of bulk has anyone talked to US salt lately? Wondering with the slow year if price has come down at all.


----------



## Drakeslayer

CityGuy;1941939 said:


> Havn't heard as of yet. If we do it would likely be mains at 4. That's my best guess.


Thanks! Have some guys heading out at 230 just to check


----------



## Green Grass

I am going out now I know I won't want to get up in the morning


----------



## 09Daxman

Just took my dog out and everything is slick in afton. Still misting too. Tomorrow is going to be a mess.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;1941935 said:


> 30 on my truck.


Right at 32 down here. Suppose to get windy as heck later. Hardly a breeze now


----------



## Green Grass

No more mist out here. The county state and city are salting


----------



## Ranger620

ryde307;1941940 said:


> Speaking of bulk has anyone talked to US salt lately? Wondering with the slow year if price has come down at all.


I just had a load delivered week or so ago. I paid the same price no reduction.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1941947 said:


> I just had a load delivered week or so ago. I paid the same price no reduction.


They won't even sell to me


----------



## jimslawnsnow

ryde307;1941940 said:


> I will sell you some for $9.99
> 
> That's what I figured but just curious.
> 
> I have been trying to figure this out but I have no idea.
> 
> It was covered but I have heard the same thing that it was slowing down.
> 
> We have people heading out in a few hours. Walks look clear but are extremely slippery. Lots and asphalt was hit or miss.
> 
> Speaking of bulk has anyone talked to US salt lately? Wondering with the slow year if price has come down at all.


Not sure what number people are calling. I never get through or leave a message with no call back. Same with email


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1941948 said:


> They won't even sell to me


You must not have bought from them last year?


----------



## ryde307

Polarismalibu;1941948 said:


> They won't even sell to me


At this point I doubt we will go through our quota so people could probably buy on our account.


----------



## BossPlow614

ryde307;1941940 said:


> I will sell you some for $9.99
> 
> That's what I figured but just curious.
> 
> I have been trying to figure this out but I have no idea.
> 
> It was covered but I have heard the same thing that it was slowing down.
> 
> We have people heading out in a few hours. Walks look clear but are extremely slippery. Lots and asphalt was hit or miss.
> 
> Speaking of bulk has anyone talked to US salt lately? Wondering with the slow year if price has come down at all.


I didn't really want to say the name but it's public knowledge in regards to the Labor Bureau thing. 
I'll space it out so it won't come up in a search engine. I doubt the owner even is on here or lawnsite, they don't plow anyway. The company's name is A n d e r S u n Lawn Services. Red Chevy crew cabs & open trailers. They only graphics I remember (& actually saw one of the trucks last year) are magnets along the top of the beds & just had text. Now you guys should know who they are


----------



## Ranger620

ryde307;1941951 said:


> At this point I doubt we will go through our quota so people could probably buy on our account.


So your buying :laughing:


----------



## BossPlow614

Green Grass;1941942 said:


> I am going out now I know I won't want to get up in the morning


Same here. The temps aren't going to drop much which makes things easier.


----------



## Ranger620

ryde307;1941951 said:


> At this point I doubt we will go through our quota so people could probably buy on our account.


I think I have one load left but if I run out I would take you up on that. Looks like it will be close. depends on how much it snows. Then march we seem to use less with the warmer temps and sun


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1941953 said:


> I didn't really want to say the name but it's public knowledge in regards to the Labor Bureau thing.
> I'll space it out so it won't come up in a search engine. I doubt the owner even is on here or lawnsite, they don't plow anyway. The company's name is A n d e r S u n Lawn Services. Red Chevy crew cabs & open trailers. They only graphics I remember (& actually saw one of the trucks last year) are magnets along the top of the beds & just had text. Now you guys should know who they are


Same one as couty 6 and Dunkirk basically?


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;1941942 said:


> I am going out now I know I won't want to get up in the morning


I'm watching late night then starting the truck. Going to **** rapids to load then plymouth, fridley **** rapids again, anoka, ramsey then rogers. If you see me :waving:


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1941950 said:


> You must not have bought from them last year?


No I didn't


----------



## qualitycut

K now just the pavers at home are nasty. Good thing i was ready for it


----------



## NorthernProServ

BossPlow614;1941953 said:


> I didn't really want to say the name but it's public knowledge in regards to the Labor Bureau thing.
> I'll space it out so it won't come up in a search engine. I doubt the owner even is on here or lawnsite, they don't plow anyway. The company's name is A n d e r S u n Lawn Services. Red Chevy crew cabs & open trailers. They only graphics I remember (& actually saw one of the trucks last year) are magnets along the top of the beds & just had text. Now you guys should know who they are


Always see them guys heading west on 55 past cty 116 towards the end of the day, Anyone know if there shop is out that way ?


----------



## BossPlow614

CityGuy;1941958 said:


> Same one as couty 6 and Dunkirk basically?


What's there? I don't frequent that area much.


----------



## BossPlow614

NorthernProServ;1941963 said:


> Always see them guys heading west on 55 past cty 116 towards the end of the day, Anyone know if there shop is out that way ?


The owner runs the operation out of his house in Greenfield. 55 west to just before Rockford and then north from there.


----------



## Polarismalibu

ryde307;1941951 said:


> At this point I doubt we will go through our quota so people could probably buy on our account.


I don't use a lot each even that's why I have a hard time getting it because I don't buy a bunch at one time. But if your serous I could take you up on that


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1941964 said:


> What's there? I don't frequent that area much.


Small shop at a house with trucks with a certain name on them? Seeing if it's the same one


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;1941968 said:


> Small shop at a house with trucks with a certain name on them? Seeing if it's the same one


Never mind I see above. Must just be same name.


----------



## Polarismalibu

First lot pure ice


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1941959 said:


> I'm watching late night then starting the truck. Going to **** rapids to load then plymouth, fridley **** rapids again, anoka, ramsey then rogers. If you see me :waving:


I am going to long Lake and Delano.


----------



## CityGuy

New highway on now.


----------



## NorthernProServ

BossPlow614;1941966 said:


> The owner runs the operation out of his house in Greenfield. 55 west to just before Rockford and then north from there.


Makes sense that I see them so much then.....uncle had a farm off of 55 in Greenfield, let's us dump there and we stop in a lot when we are out that way.


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;1941951 said:


> At this point I doubt we will go through our quota so people could probably buy on our account.


So what happens next year when you guys went through let's say half the amount as last year (your "limit" for this year)... Are they going to limit you to the amount you used this year? If so that's going to be really cafe'd up...


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1941974 said:


> So what happens next year when you guys went through let's say half the amount as last year (your "limit" for this year)... Are they going to limit you to the amount you used this year? If so that's going to be really cafe'd up...


This is the first year he has done this. I think it was because of the so called salt shortage. If he has leftovers this year and we can get back on track next year it will just be business as usual


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1941974 said:


> So what happens next year when you guys went through let's say half the amount as last year (your "limit" for this year)... Are they going to limit you to the amount you used this year? If so that's going to be really cafe'd up...


I would think that there will be plenty extra at the end of the year.


----------



## qualitycut

Older blacktop is not slick. New stuff is bad


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1941972 said:


> New highway on now.


Its a good one too.

" I have the autority to tow you up this hill!!"

I knew I would be sucked into staying awake for this.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;1941979 said:


> Its a good one too.
> 
> " I have the autority to tow you up this hill!!"
> 
> I knew I would be sucked into staying awake for this.


Tuned in now!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1941976 said:


> This is the first year he has done this. I think it was because of the so called salt shortage. If he has leftovers this year and we can get back on track next year it will just be business as usual


That would be good


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1941983 said:


> That would be good


But the rest of the country has an influence on it as well. So depending on that as well


----------



## Green Grass

Doing about 5 mph hit the brakes and the whole truck slide sideways in the parking lot.


----------



## BossPlow614

NorthernProServ;1941973 said:


> Makes sense that I see them so much then.....uncle had a farm off of 55 in Greenfield, let's us dump there and we stop in a lot when we are out that way.


What all do you dump there & would he allow another contractor to do so?  MG yard waste sucks a$$!


----------



## SSS Inc.

OH NO!!!! Looks like a Toyota Sponsorship will be the demise of Highway Thru Hell. It ruined Ice road truckers for me when every tool they grabbed or truck they drove was an obvious sponsor. It was fun while it lasted.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1941979 said:


> Its a good one too.
> 
> " I have the autority to tow you up this hill!!"
> 
> I knew I would be sucked into staying awake for this.


Me too. Crap hope I don't get a call now.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1941991 said:


> Me too. Crap hope I don't get a call now.


You will. ...


----------



## CityGuy

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh this could get really good.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1941992 said:


> You will. ...


Phone rang a bit ago but is was just zip.


----------



## qualitycut

Did one lot and freebie at my townhome sonce contract is up this month. Took 15-20 pounds of salt. Bag had a hole in the bottom so wanted to get rid if it anyway


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1941994 said:


> Phone rang a bit ago but is was just zip.


I have faith


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1941987 said:


> What all do you dump there & would he allow another contractor to do so?  MG yard waste sucks a$$!


Just depends on who's working... I always hope for the old guy...


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

St. Paul is patching potholes, I cafe you not


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1941998 said:


> Just depends on who's working... I always hope for the old guy...


He's the best to deal with. The guy in the loader is who you gotta worry about he is a huge a$$


----------



## Camden

I just got in from laying down some salt. Lots of ice on all shaded areas. I laced everything really well so that I don't have to wake up early.


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;1942001 said:


> I just got in from laying down some salt. Lots of ice on all shaded areas. I laced everything really well so that I don't have to wake up early.


This is my plan of attack.


----------



## Greenery

cbservicesllc;1941998 said:


> Just depends on who's working... I always hope for the old guy...


Is it a private place? Or does the city allow contractors to use theirs?


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1941998 said:


> Just depends on who's working... I always hope for the old guy...


Me too! He's awesome. Told me he leaves for AZ in Mid October so there were no good deals to be had after that


----------



## BossPlow614

Polarismalibu;1942000 said:


> He's the best to deal with. The guy in the loader is who you gotta worry about he is a huge a$$


Bald guy? Cafe that piece of cafe!


----------



## Greenery

So it's slippery out there?

I guess I better get out and get it done.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1942003 said:


> Is it a private place? Or does the city allow contractors to use theirs?


Contractors pay to dump.


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1942005 said:


> Bald guy? Cafe that piece of cafe!


Yeah that's the one. I see we have the same opinion of him


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;1942007 said:


> Contractors pay to dump.


Are they reasonably priced?


----------



## NorthernProServ

BossPlow614;1941987 said:


> What all do you dump there & would he allow another contractor to do so?  MG yard waste sucks a$$!


Some times it's a pita but its hard to beat its convenience at times. I think we pretty much give him all he wants lol. If it's wet, we take it to the dump. Dry goes to him, he uses it for compost for the gardens and beds for the chickens. Kept two dump full's in the barn to use throughout the winter. Horse's love the garden waste too.



cbservicesllc;1941998 said:


> Just depends on who's working... I always hope for the old guy...


The old man is cool, never questions how much you have even with the dump. One time the tail skinny guy was really determined to look inside. He tried to peer into the cracks...no go, so he Jumps on the fender to look over, almost slipped a fell backwards.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;1942000 said:


> He's the best to deal with. The guy in the loader is who you gotta worry about he is a huge a$$


This! The old man is all good!

Had a run in with the loader guy once! Got Mr. Ed himself involved and almost the cops. :redbounce


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1942009 said:


> Are they reasonably priced?


http://www.mgyardwaste.com

They have prices on there


----------



## NorthernProServ

Greenery;1942009 said:


> Are they reasonably priced?


http://www.mgyardwaste.com/assets/files/YW%20INFOSHEET%202014.pdf


----------



## Camden

Greenery;1942006 said:


> So it's slippery out there?
> 
> I guess I better get out and get it done.


Very slick. There were multiple times where I had to hold onto the spreader to keep from falling on my azz.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;1942013 said:


> http://www.mgyardwaste.com
> 
> They have prices on there


Beat me to it! Thumbs Up


----------



## ringahding1

Lots are spotty ice, walks are str8 ice. 3 down


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;1942012 said:


> This! The old man is all good!
> 
> Had a run in with the loader guy once! Got Mr. Ed himself involved and almost the cops. :redbounce


Dang you must have really pissed him off!!

We got into arguing matches a couple times this summer. The one time it got real bad when he scoped crap up I dumped and dumped it back on too of my tarp on my trailer.

One day he's going to step out of that loader to the wrong guy. That day was almost it too


----------



## BossPlow614

NorthernProServ;1942012 said:


> This! The old man is all good!
> 
> Had a run in with the loader guy once! Got Mr. Ed himself involved and almost the cops. :redbounce


Oh, do tell!! I had a nice run in with that piece of cafe this August. I think I told the story on here but he started screaming at me because I didn't basically back into the dirt pile to unload a load of dirt, I told him it takes 5 seconds to push the 5 yards I unloaded into the pile. he tried saying it costs $170/hr & was yelling & swearing about how if I don't want to follow "his rules", he doesn't want my business.

So I then emailed the a$$holes at Lyndes and the owner actually emailed me back basically defending him and how our stories were different. Even though I told them it's unrelievedly unprofessional to yell at a customer, especially one that spends thousands of dollars there!  
The entire Lynde name is trash as far as I'm concerned and will never get a penny from me except the dump site because there's nowhere else to go in the NW metro.


----------



## BossPlow614

Polarismalibu;1942021 said:


> Dang you must have really pissed him off!!
> 
> We got into arguing matches a couple times this summer. The one time it got real bad when he scoped crap up I dumped and dumped it back on too of my tarp on my trailer.
> 
> *One day he's going to step out of that loader to the wrong guy. That day was almost it too*




I was thinking the same thing that day it happened & am thinking that right now too. Hoping it happens soon.

I normally don't like bad mouthing anyone for obvious reasons but they're pricks to everyone because they can, they have a monopoly on yard waste dump sites and they know contractors will always go there & pay out the a$$ to dump dirt, leaves, or grass there.


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1942022 said:


> Oh, do tell!! I had a nice run in with that piece of cafe this August. I think I told the story on here but he started screaming at me because I didn't basically back into the dirt pile to unload a load of dirt, I told him it takes 5 seconds to push the 5 yards I unloaded into the pile. he tried saying it costs $170/hr & was yelling & swearing about how if I don't want to follow "his rules", he doesn't want my business.
> 
> So I then emailed the a$$holes at Lyndes and the owner actually emailed me back basically defending him and how our stories were different. Even though I told them it's unrelievedly unprofessional to yell at a customer, especially one that spends thousands of dollars there!
> The entire Lynde name is trash as far as I'm concerned and will never get a penny from me except the dump site because there's nowhere else to go in the NW metro.


That's what happened to me too when he scoped it back up and dumped it on my tarp. I can't back all the way into the pile I have a low pro trailer it will dig in when I pull up. I'm not going to trash my trailer to be 1 ft closer to the pile.

I don't like taking bad but he has some issues


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;1942021 said:


> Dang you must have really pissed him off!!
> 
> We got into arguing matches a couple times this summer. The one time it got real bad when he scoped crap up I dumped and dumped it back on too of my tarp on my trailer.
> 
> One day he's going to step out of that loader to the wrong guy. That day was almost it too


He is a real ass hole! I'm pretty sure he drives the white 2500 Chevy.

Our run in with him he was working the gate, must have been short handed that day. He was not even going to let us in, claimed we had been dumping without paying (false). Said to him show me any proof you had our trucks doing what you say, of course he had none. Told him he had us mixed up with some other fool with Ford trucks, probably CB   Once Ed arrived he pulled us aside, told him what is up...he came out and said "he sometimes has a short fuse"... Yeah no cafe. I was actually surprised I got that from him.


----------



## Greenery

BossPlow614;1942022 said:


> Oh, do tell!! I had a nice run in with that piece of cafe this August. I think I told the story on here but he started screaming at me because I didn't basically back into the dirt pile to unload a load of dirt, I told him it takes 5 seconds to push the 5 yards I unloaded into the pile. he tried saying it costs $170/hr & was yelling & swearing about how if I don't want to follow "his rules", he doesn't want my business.
> 
> So I then emailed the a$$holes at Lyndes and the owner actually emailed me back basically defending him and how our stories were different. Even though I told them it's unrelievedly unprofessional to yell at a customer, especially one that spends thousands of dollars there!
> The entire Lynde name is trash as far as I'm concerned and will never get a penny from me except the dump site because there's nowhere else to go in the NW metro.


Dmj in Hamel is alright. They are reasonable priced for dirt/sod, gravel, blocks, leaves. They are astronomically high priced for brush though.


----------



## BossPlow614

Polarismalibu;1942026 said:


> That's what happened to me too when he scoped it back up and dumped it on my tarp. I can't back all the way into the pile I have a low pro trailer it will dig in when I pull up. I'm not going to trash my trailer to be 1 ft closer to the pile.
> 
> I don't like taking bad but he has some issues


That was exact thought! I'm not going to risk breaking something so he doesn't have to spend more working time at his hourly job.


----------



## NorthernProServ

BossPlow614;1942022 said:


> Oh, do tell!! I had a nice run in with that piece of cafe this August. I think I told the story on here but he started screaming at me because I didn't basically back into the dirt pile to unload a load of dirt, I told him it takes 5 seconds to push the 5 yards I unloaded into the pile. he tried saying it costs $170/hr & was yelling & swearing about how if I don't want to follow "his rules", he doesn't want my business.
> 
> So I then emailed the a$$holes at Lyndes and the owner actually emailed me back basically defending him and how our stories were different. Even though I told them it's unrelievedly unprofessional to yell at a customer, especially one that spends thousands of dollars there!
> The entire Lynde name is trash as far as I'm concerned and will never get a penny from me except the dump site because there's nowhere else to go in the NW metro.


I don't step foot in there nursery or restaurant !


----------



## BossPlow614

Greenery;1942028 said:


> Dmj in Hamel is alright. They are reasonable priced for dirt/sod, gravel, blocks, leaves. They are astronomically high priced for brush though.


I don't deal with a whole lot of brush so that would maybe be a good fit. I know the JDL in Hamel is a ways out, is it near there?


----------



## NorthernProServ

Funny......Accu. has Snow of 1" or more 10 out of the first 13 days of March.

Going to be one of them years.....


----------



## BossPlow614

NorthernProServ;1942032 said:


> I don't step foot in there nursery or restaurant !


Definitely not!

I also tell family or friends to do the same.

If I was the owner and I had multiple complaints about an employee's temper getting out of control his a$$ would be gone! I'm sure our situations aren't the only ones either.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

ringahding1;1942020 said:


> Lots are spotty ice, walks are str8 ice. 3 down


How's that salt working for ya ;-)


----------



## NorthernProServ

Has anybody checked walks with previous salt on them?


----------



## Greenery

BossPlow614;1942033 said:


> I don't deal with a whole lot of brush so that would maybe be a good fit. I know the JDL in Hamel is a ways out, is it near there?


Technically their name is Knd recycling.
their about 1.5 miles west of Jdl off of tomahawk.


----------



## Greenery

NorthernProServ;1942038 said:


> Has anybody checked walks with previous salt on them?


I just got to a place in Plymouth.

The asphalt which is new (smooth) is mostly wet with a few patchy spots here and there.

The concrete walks are about 50/50 wet or light glaze.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;1942003 said:


> Is it a private place? Or does the city allow contractors to use theirs?


Polaris posted a link... its run by a private company, but its the "city" yard waste site... As polaris said, contractors dump... rates aren't terrible... I typically spend less than 2k a year


----------



## NorthernProServ

Had to be a puff of snow in New hope, everything is white with a dusting


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1942032 said:


> I don't step foot in there nursery or restaurant !


Just a note... Lynde (pronounced like you'd think) Restaurant and Enterprises (the lawn side) in Osseo is NOT the same as Lynde (pronounced like "blind" without the B) Nursery and Lynde & McLeod that run yard waste...

Lynde Enterprises has a not so great reputation on the Lawn and Landscape side and while old man Ed has quite the reputation at Lynde's Nursery (I've had experience too), his son Derek (now the GM) and his Landscape designers/crews do great work and I've actually done a fair amount of irrigation work for them the last few years...

Not everything at Yard Waste is all Lynde either... it's some sort of partnership with some guy named McLeod...


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Just got done with everything. Lots were hit and miss mostly hit, sidewalks were glare ice even treated walks


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Stopping for White Castle, see how this goes


----------



## TKLAWN

Truck said 36deg, everything is just wet here.

Going to be tough to get below freezing at this time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

33-36°F here. So far everything is just wet around Wyoming / Stacy with just patchy slick spots. Running back home to get the wallet. Need Rockstar.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1942058 said:


> 33-36°F here. So far everything is just wet around Wyoming / Stacy with just patchy slick spots. Running back home to get the wallet. Need Rockstar.


Rogers was slick plymouth was a skating rink, fridley was fairly dry **** rapids was spotty anoka and ramsey were a little slick


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have something falling from the sky. Can't tell if it's snow, rain or heavy drizzle. It's spotty and you can only see it in the headlights as you're driving.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1942063 said:


> I have something falling from the sky. Can't tell if it's snow, rain or heavy drizzle. It's spotty and you can only see it in the headlights as you're driving.


Very light snow here, 31 currently


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1942063 said:


> I have something falling from the sky. Can't tell if it's snow, rain or heavy drizzle. It's spotty and you can only see it in the headlights as you're driving.


I had that here in corcoran too. When I got out of the truck it felt like a mist.


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1942045 said:


> Just a note... Lynde (pronounced like you'd think) Restaurant and Enterprises (the lawn side) in Osseo is NOT the same as Lynde (pronounced like "blind" without the B) Nursery and Lynde & McLeod that run yard waste...
> 
> Lynde Enterprises has a not so great reputation on the Lawn and Landscape side and while old man Ed has quite the reputation at Lynde's Nursery (I've had experience too), his son Derek (now the GM) and his Landscape designers/crews do great work and I've actually done a fair amount of irrigation work for them the last few years...
> 
> Not everything at Yard Waste is all Lynde either... it's some sort of partnership with some guy named McLeod...


Good to know, I did not know that !!

Guess that shows best not to knock something before you know all the facts !


----------



## NorthernProServ

NorthernProServ;1942066 said:


> Very light snow here, 31 currently


Looks like mist now


----------



## Ranger620

NorthernProServ;1942073 said:


> Looks like mist now


Very light on radar. Maybe fog mist??


----------



## Ranger620

Accuweather has me at 1-3 for monday night. Maybe just maybe


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Lino Lakes.... Concrete can hardly stand on. Blacktop is still wet.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1942078 said:


> Accuweather has me at 1-3 for monday night. Maybe just maybe


NWS took out my Tuesday snow and dropped my percentages for Monday night to 20%.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wind will blow a guy all over the road.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Vadnais Heights.... Everything is just wet. 33°F.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS has 20% chance for just about everyone Saturday night, but almost an inch on the hourly.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Worked my way back to Forest Lake, concrete is now dry, blacktop is drying.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Windy enough that the Perkins flag is straight out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

32° windy mist.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1942104 said:


> Windy enough that the Perkins flag is straight out.


Mmmmmmmm tremendous twelve!


----------



## Green Grass

29 and breezy


----------



## Bill1090

32*. No ice, light wind.


----------



## ringahding1

Everything is wet in Stillwater, well everything we did...Damn near busted my azzz on my own front sidewalk... :laughing:


----------



## ryde307

Ranger620;1941954 said:


> So your buying :laughing:


It's not a chargeable account.



Polarismalibu;1941967 said:


> I don't use a lot each even that's why I have a hard time getting it because I don't buy a bunch at one time. But if your serous I could take you up on that


Let me know. I will look into how much more we can buy.



cbservicesllc;1941974 said:


> So what happens next year when you guys went through let's say half the amount as last year (your "limit" for this year)... Are they going to limit you to the amount you used this year? If so that's going to be really cafe'd up...


Not sure. I'm guessing because it is a low snow year for alot of the country the salt suppliers will catch up some and it won't be such an issue. With rail being so backed up though maybe it will.



Ranger620;1941976 said:


> This is the first year he has done this. I think it was because of the so called salt shortage. If he has leftovers this year and we can get back on track next year it will just be business as usual


This is what I was thinking also.



NorthernProServ;1942038 said:


> Has anybody checked walks with previous salt on them?


If they get salted heavy not to bad. If not they can be like an ice rink. Plymouth was the worst and it was progressively better towards Excelsior.



TKLAWN;1942124 said:


> Mmmmmmmm tremendous twelve!


PS meetup at Perkins 9AM.


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;1942032 said:


> I don't step foot in there nursery or restaurant !


The restraunt and lawn service in Osseo isn't associated with that dump. Only the nursery off county 30 is.


----------



## Bill1090

Winds starting to pick up now.


----------



## Bill1090

The NAM is at 2.5 Sunday for me, GFS flatlined. BUST.


----------



## Bill1090

Gas is coming back up again. Around $2.05 here.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Wow it's quiet in here today


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1942179 said:


> The NAM is at 2.5 Sunday for me, GFS flatlined. BUST.


same, but I have .8 on the hourly. hate those amounts :angry::angry:



Bill1090;1942182 said:


> Gas is coming back up again. Around $2.05 here.


same here I believe. $5 a gallon by fall :angry::angry:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

damn its icy. could barely stop or turn in lots.


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;1942265 said:


> damn its icy. could barely stop or turn in lots.


More windy than anything here. Finally above freezing for once this week.


----------



## Bill1090

Turned on golf channel. LPGA is going on in Florida. 54*, no snow, sunny, and green grass.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1942269 said:


> More windy than anything here. Finally above freezing for once this week.


high of 31 here. currently 28


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1942275 said:


> Turned on golf channel. LPGA is going on in Florida. 54*, no snow, sunny, and green grass.


cold for there. 52 yesterday in des moinies


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;1942281 said:


> cold for there. 52 yesterday in des moinies


I'm ready for spring now that those temps are only a state away.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1942287 said:


> I'm ready for spring now that those temps are only a state away.


me too, but I don't think we'll be that warm for a bit yet


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;1942287 said:


> I'm ready for spring now that those temps are only a state away.


South Dakota was 75 a few days ago


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;1942300 said:


> South Dakota was 75 a few days ago


Lucky. After Saturday it doesn't look like we will really get out of the teens.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Anyone ever have a hydraulic hose burst about 2" from your nuts?? I just did. It doesn't look like it pierced my pants so I think I'm OK. Feels like I got kicked by a horse though. Not sure about this.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1942308 said:


> Anyone ever have a hydraulic hose burst about 2" from your nuts?? I just did. It doesn't look like it pierced my pants so I think I'm OK. Feels like I got kicked by a horse though. Not sure about this.


Jeez that sounds very unpleasant! What are you working on?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;1942305 said:


> Lucky. After Saturday it doesn't look like we will really get out of the teens.


Good! I still have some fishing to do


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1942308 said:


> Anyone ever have a hydraulic hose burst about 2" from your nuts?? I just did. It doesn't look like it pierced my pants so I think I'm OK. Feels like I got kicked by a horse though. Not sure about this.


You may need to change that to nut niw.


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;1942308 said:


> Anyone ever have a hydraulic hose burst about 2" from your nuts?? I just did. It doesn't look like it pierced my pants so I think I'm OK. Feels like I got kicked by a horse though. Not sure about this.


You'll have that every once in awhile.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1942308 said:


> Anyone ever have a hydraulic hose burst about 2" from your nuts?? I just did. It doesn't look like it pierced my pants so I think I'm OK. Feels like I got kicked by a horse though. Not sure about this.


Not that close. But I have been covered in fluid when a 2 in. main let go on a truck.


----------



## Camden

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1942046 said:


> Just got done with everything. Lots were hit and miss mostly hit, sidewalks were glare ice even treated walks


That's how it was for me. Shaded areas had enough ice to skate on.



SSS Inc.;1942308 said:


> Anyone ever have a hydraulic hose burst about 2" from your nuts?? I just did. It doesn't look like it pierced my pants so I think I'm OK. Feels like I got kicked by a horse though. Not sure about this.


Nothing that close but one time I had a line snap on a clam attachment and it shot fluid onto the cab door of the skid steer. If that door wasn't there I would've gotten sprayed big time. Every time I use that attachment I think about the close call I had.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1942308 said:


> Anyone ever have a hydraulic hose burst about 2" from your nuts?? I just did. It doesn't look like it pierced my pants so I think I'm OK. Feels like I got kicked by a horse though. Not sure about this.


I had a hose blow out from the back of a tractor once when I was back there plugging another hose in that fell out. it wrapped around my neck. about filled my undies too


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1942308 said:


> Anyone ever have a hydraulic hose burst about 2" from your nuts?? I just did. It doesn't look like it pierced my pants so I think I'm OK. Feels like I got kicked by a horse though. Not sure about this.


Bungee cord through the lower lip and hook inside is as close as I've come.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Went back to bed once I got home. Sick kid is still sleeping. Just woke up, figured it was 9:30. Didn't realize it's already lunch time.

So much for getting this wall skimmed off today.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1942319 said:


> You may need to change that to nut niw.


I might. The problem is everything got blasted. Still hurts.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1942316 said:


> Jeez that sounds very unpleasant! What are you working on?


An asphalt roller. Same chafing machine broke three of my toes a few years ago. Again I was working on it and something bumped the lever and it started creeping really slow. Before I knew that my foot was stuck. You want torture it took about a minute to cross my foot. The pressure was insane. And no I couldn't reach the handle to stop it. Of course no steel toes as they get too hot in the asphalt.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1942337 said:


> Bungee cord through the lower lip and hook inside is as close as I've come.


That would suck!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1942348 said:


> An asphalt roller. Same chafing machine broke three of my toes a few years ago. Again I was working on it and something bumped the lever and it started creeping really slow. Before I knew that my foot was stuck. You want torture it took about a minute to cross my foot. The pressure was insane. And no I couldn't reach the handle to stop it. Of course no steel toes as they get too hot in the asphalt.


Maybe someone else should work on that machine from now on!


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1942348 said:


> An asphalt roller. Same chafing machine broke three of my toes a few years ago. Again I was working on it and something bumped the lever and it started creeping really slow. Before I knew that my foot was stuck. You want torture it took about a minute to cross my foot. The pressure was insane. And no I couldn't reach the handle to stop it. Of course no steel toes as they get too hot in the asphalt.


Composite are a great answer. Little more money but well worth it.


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;1942359 said:


> Composite are a great answer. Little more money but well worth it.


These are what I wear.

http://www.danner.com/striker-ii-ems-8-black-nmt.html


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1942348 said:


> An asphalt roller. Same chafing machine broke three of my toes a few years ago. Again I was working on it and something bumped the lever and it started creeping really slow. Before I knew that my foot was stuck. You want torture it took about a minute to cross my foot. The pressure was insane. And no I couldn't reach the handle to stop it. Of course no steel toes as they get too hot in the asphalt.


My dad did asphalt when he was my age. He too had a roller roll over his foot, but his was farther up than just his toes. Took him almost a year to recover I've been told.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1942345 said:


> I might. The problem is everything got blasted. Still hurts.


All lubed up


----------



## Bill1090

Everyone buried doing taxes today? Kinda slow for being a day that the wild play.


----------



## Ranger620

Bill1090;1942400 said:


> Everyone buried doing taxes today? Kinda slow for being a day that the wild play.


I just got up. Didnt want to sleep that long but it felt good.

Now got up to bad news. I will no more at 4pm if it is what we think it is. Wife is getting laid off. Not good. I may be looking for a summer job that gives a steady paycheck.


----------



## Greenery

So how did those pre-treated roads fair yesterday. Slick/not slick, any difference between non pre-treated?


----------



## Greenery

Ranger620;1942409 said:


> I just got up. Didnt want to sleep that long but it felt good.
> 
> Now got up to bad news. I will no more at 4pm if it is what we think it is. Wife is getting laid off. Not good. I may be looking for a summer job that gives a steady paycheck.


That's a bummer.


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1942410 said:


> So how did those pre-treated roads fair yesterday. Slick/not slick, any difference between non pre-treated?


Since my driveway was not icy anymore when i woke up, going to say wouldn't have mattered


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;1942409 said:


> I just got up. Didnt want to sleep that long but it felt good.
> 
> Now got up to bad news. I will no more at 4pm if it is what we think it is. Wife is getting laid off. Not good. I may be looking for a summer job that gives a steady paycheck.


Man that sucks. Wouldn't happen to be IBM would it? You don't have to say of you don't want to.


----------



## Ranger620

Bill1090;1942414 said:


> Man that sucks. Wouldn't happen to be IBM would it? You don't have to say of you don't want to.


Nope not ibm. Carlson


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;1942400 said:


> Everyone buried doing taxes today? Kinda slow for being a day that the wild play.


I have only received 1 1099 so far. When are they supposed to have them to you by


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1942416 said:


> I have only received 1 1099 so far. When are they supposed to have them to you by


Needs to be post marked by the 31st


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My sidewalks that I salted the other day as the snow was melting, those were bone dry this morning.

The cement curbs on site were glare ice.

I would say oversalting works better than pretreating.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1942416 said:


> I have only received 1 1099 so far. When are they supposed to have them to you by


Speaking of that, I only have got 1 as well...hurry up people!


----------



## Ranger620

Greenery;1942411 said:


> That's a bummer.


There are a couple of good parts to it. If this is why hr set up the meating with her boss, HR and her. I could be jumping the gun but I doubt it nor does she.
The good. Most everything is paid off. I have enough "fun" assets to sell if we get in a jam to keep us afloat for a year or so. The other is If I am thinking of getting big again this could be a good time. She can be my office girl till she finds something else. And on top of all that I can teach her how to run a plow truck


----------



## banonea

BossPlow614;1942024 said:


> [/b]
> 
> I was thinking the same thing that day it happened & am thinking that right now too. Hoping it happens soon.
> 
> I normally don't like bad mouthing anyone for obvious reasons but they're pricks to everyone because they can, they have a monopoly on yard waste dump sites and they know contractors will always go there & pay out the a$$ to dump dirt, leaves, or grass there.


I have never paid to dump yard waste ever. Makes me glad i don't do business in the cities. ....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

What do you guys use the 1099's for? Don't you just report your revenue out of your own books?


----------



## Ranger620

NorthernProServ;1942425 said:


> Speaking of that, I only have got 1 as well...hurry up people!


You want me to send you one? I'd be happy to


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;1942427 said:


> I have never paid to dump yard waste ever. Makes me glad i don't do business in the cities. ....


I only pay for brush. That's $27/ton at the landfill.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Also, going back to the landscape / taxable conversation from a month ago or so.

When you guys invoice, say you install 100 bushes, 30 yards mulch, 4 trees.

Do you list a line item at the top that says per landscape construction contract the following work was performed.

Then line item each deal, then the total at the end and non taxable?

I went back through, and although I don't do a lot of landscaping, I would say it's added up to $6-7,000 over the years on sales tax I've paid.

I would always list materials used as nontaxable (paid the tax when I picked the item up) then the labor a taxable line item.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1942428 said:


> What do you guys use the 1099's for? Don't you just report your revenue out of your own books?


That's what I do. Hopefully I haven't been doing it wrong?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1942427 said:


> I have never paid to dump yard waste ever. Makes me glad i don't do business in the cities. ....


I need an inch or so of snow. Not sure I have 3" of snow to get my brush pile going tomorrow that I need to get burned down.

Got this Wainscoting to use as a starter.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1942416 said:


> I have only received 1 1099 so far. When are they supposed to have them to you by


I believe the middle or end of February


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;1942419 said:


> Needs to be post marked by the 31st


Not commercial business. The get longer to file them.


----------



## Ranger620

banonea;1942436 said:


> I believe the middle or end of February


http://www.revenue.state.mn.us/businesses/withholding/Pages/IneedtofileW21099.aspx

Jan 31st.
The way I read it needs to be mailed by the 31st and sent to the gov. by feb 28th ??


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1942428 said:


> What do you guys use the 1099's for? Don't you just report your revenue out of your own books?


First question - I send them to any subs that were paid over $600 throughout the year. 
Second question - yes. If I don't get one within the time needed, oh well. That's their loss.


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger, your a builder right?


----------



## Greenery

banonea;1942427 said:


> I have never paid to dump yard waste ever. Makes me glad i don't do business in the cities. ....


The worst part is we end up buying it back from them, (compost, conbit, etc.)

Also the customer pays above and beyond for the dump fees.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1942428 said:


> What do you guys use the 1099's for? Don't you just report your revenue out of your own books?


My CPA has always told me if there aint a record of income,it dont exist. I go off my 1099,have for almost 20 years


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1942361 said:


> These are what I wear.
> 
> http://www.danner.com/striker-ii-ems-8-black-nmt.html


Why the EMS version? For the zipper?


----------



## BossPlow614

Greenery;1942446 said:


> The worst part is we end up buying it back from them, (compost, conbit, etc.)


Not me! Thankfully there are great suppliers around.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1942047 said:


> Stopping for White Castle, see how this goes


Well it looks like about 9 hours is the magic number. The wife just walked into the family room after taking a shower and said she walked into a fart cloud. She's walking around Fabreezing the house, and said I should go do something


----------



## Greenery

BossPlow614;1942449 said:


> Not me! Thankfully there are great suppliers around.


So you get that stuff for free? Black dirt, base material and such.


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;1942432 said:


> I only pay for brush. That's $27/ton at the landfill.


Brush yes, fairly cheap here. The company that does the city brush dump sells it to the incinerators in the cities that generate steam heat, so they charge very little. They also use any of the hardwood for mulch and sell it about half of all others in town.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1942433 said:


> Also, going back to the landscape / taxable conversation from a month ago or so.
> 
> When you guys invoice, say you install 100 bushes, 30 yards mulch, 4 trees.
> 
> Do you list a line item at the top that says per landscape construction contract the following work was performed.
> 
> Then line item each deal, then the total at the end and non taxable?
> 
> I went back through, and although I don't do a lot of landscaping, I would say it's added up to $6-7,000 over the years on sales tax I've paid.
> 
> I would always list materials used as nontaxable (paid the tax when I picked the item up) then the labor a taxable line item.


I break down all serviceswe do, that way there is no question


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1942447 said:


> My CPA has always told me if there aint a record of income,it dont exist. I go off my 1099,have for almost 20 years


REALLY???? I'd have a revenue of about $65,000 if I just went off of 1099s. $60k would be my school and city work.


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1942448 said:


> Why the EMS version? For the zipper?


Yes..................


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1942435 said:


> I need an inch or so of snow. Not sure I have 3" of snow to get my brush pile going tomorrow that I need to get burned down.
> 
> Got this Wainscoting to use as a starter.


That will burn good


----------



## Greenery

banonea;1942456 said:


> Brush yes, fairly cheap here. The company that does the city brush dump sells it to the incinerators in the cities that generate steam heat, so they charge very little. They also use any of the hardwood for mulch and sell it about half of all others in town.


That's one thing we have going for us is free brush disposal.


----------



## Ranger620

Bill1090;1942445 said:


> Ranger, your a builder right?


Yes. I've held my general contractors Lic. since 2000


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;1942441 said:


> http://www.revenue.state.mn.us/businesses/withholding/Pages/IneedtofileW21099.aspx8
> 
> Jan 31st.
> The way I read it needs to be mailed by the 31st and sent to the gov. by feb 28th ??


I have never gotten any 1099 from my businesses befor the middle of February(I cannot remember the exact date). I asked my CPA about it and she said that businesses have longer to send them to there vendors, but must send them to employees by the 31 of January.


----------



## BossPlow614

Greenery;1942455 said:


> So you get that stuff for free? Black dirt, base material and such.


I don't buy it from the company that owns the yard waste site.


----------



## BossPlow614

banonea;1942469 said:


> I have never gotten any 1099 from my businesses befor the middle of February(I cannot remember the exact date). I asked my CPA about it and she said that businesses have longer to send them to there vendors, but must send them to employees by the 31 of January.


I hope your CPA is referring to W2's for employees & not 1099s.


----------



## banonea

BossPlow614;1942475 said:


> I hope your CPA is referring to W2's for employees & not 1099s.


She was, my bad.


----------



## BossPlow614

Ranger620;1942426 said:


> There are a couple of good parts to it. If this is why hr set up the meating with her boss, HR and her. I could be jumping the gun but I doubt it nor does she.
> The good. Most everything is paid off. I have enough "fun" assets to sell if we get in a jam to keep us afloat for a year or so. The other is If I am thinking of getting big again this could be a good time. She can be my office girl till she finds something else. And on top of all that I can teach her how to run a plow truck


That's your best option IMO. Go big or go home.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1942428 said:


> What do you guys use the 1099's for? Don't you just report your revenue out of your own books?


my accountant told me to worry about them for this reason. its already being reported by me anyway


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;1942468 said:


> Yes. I've held my general contractors Lic. since 2000


I'm looking at building a 1300sqft house. I'm getting ballpark figures from guys that it would be around $180,000 to have it built(not including excavation). Does that seem high to you?


----------



## djagusch

Bill1090;1942480 said:


> I'm looking at building a 1300sqft house. I'm getting ballpark figures from guys that it would be around $180,000 to have it built(not including excavation). Does that seem high to you?


Land, no land? City water/sewer compared to we'll and septic? Up in north branch mn you can buy split level new homes 1100 sq ft with 3 car garage city lots for $145k.

All depends on options etc.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1942479 said:


> my accountant told me to worry about them for this reason. its already being reported by me anyway


You mean NOT to worry about them?

Doesn't make sense for you to worry about them, if you're already reporting the income.

I've always looked at them as a "receipt" or "total" for invoices through the year, much like a end of year credit card statement so I could cross check the numbers.

Like I said, out of a revenue pushing $400k last year, I would have about $65k in 1099's.

There's no way I could only report the $65k in revenue that showed on the 1099's, and have $100k in payroll.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Bill1090;1942480 said:


> I'm looking at building a 1300sqft house. I'm getting ballpark figures from guys that it would be around $180,000 to have it built(not including excavation). Does that seem high to you?


There are a lot of variables, biggest one being location. But if it's just a spec home I'd say they're high


----------



## Bill1090

djagusch;1942482 said:


> Land, no land? City water/sewer compared to we'll and septic? Up in north branch mn you can buy split level new homes 1100 sq ft with 3 car garage city lots for $145k.
> 
> All depends on options etc.


Land is separate and city water/sewer are at the curb. I had Menards do the material list and that came to around $42,000.


----------



## Ranger620

banonea;1942469 said:


> I have never gotten any 1099 from my businesses befor the middle of February(I cannot remember the exact date). I asked my CPA about it and she said that businesses have longer to send them to there vendors, but must send them to employees by the 31 of January.


That could be. I always went with the 31st.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1942458 said:


> REALLY???? I'd have a revenue of about $65,000 if I just went off of 1099s. $60k would be my school and city work.


I use both. I get 1099's from my business I deal with then when I do work for the general public I have to use what I took in according to quickbooks and the bank statements


----------



## Bill1090

Darn you Djag, now you got me looking around at houses up north.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1942489 said:


> You mean NOT to worry about them?
> 
> Doesn't make sense for you to worry about them, if you're already reporting the income.
> 
> I've always looked at them as a "receipt" or "total" for invoices through the year, much like a end of year credit card statement so I could cross check the numbers.
> 
> Like I said, out of a revenue pushing $400k last year, I would have about $65k in 1099's.
> 
> There's no way I could only report the $65k in revenue that showed on the 1099's, and have $100k in payroll.


yes it should say not to worry about them. I only get them from a couple town home assn. so my income would be just a few grand. it just doesn't make sense to use just them


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1942499 said:


> Darn you Djag, now you got me looking around at houses up north.


you can buy them here for that as well. heck Claremont mn is even giving lots away for free


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1942489 said:


> You mean NOT to worry about them?
> 
> Doesn't make sense for you to worry about them, if you're already reporting the income.
> 
> I've always looked at them as a "receipt" or "total" for invoices through the year, much like a end of year credit card statement so I could cross check the numbers.
> 
> Like I said, out of a revenue pushing $400k last year, I would have about $65k in 1099's.
> 
> There's no way I could only report the $65k in revenue that showed on the 1099's, and have $100k in payroll.


My tax sheet i fill out asks right on it what my 1099 income was. I just bring them in with everything, that way its there since all the people sending them to me reported it.


----------



## Ranger620

Bill1090;1942480 said:


> I'm looking at building a 1300sqft house. I'm getting ballpark figures from guys that it would be around $180,000 to have it built(not including excavation). Does that seem high to you?


Others have weighed in good points. With those numbers they are $138 a sq. foot. Last house I built was in 2010 and it was a presold. Prior to that I was building a basic home for around $135 plus lot on average. Now there are so many things that can change this number its crazy. Excavation should cost you another 5-6 grand not sure why they are not including that. 
Its cheaper to build up than out. djagusch says Up in north branch mn you can buy split level new homes 1100 sq ft with 3 car garage city lots for $145k. Thats $131 a sq foot with lot. Lots up thee builders can get cheap and slits are the cheapest to build. 
Hope some of this helps. Heck I might have to come build it for ya. Looks like I'll be looking :laughing:


----------



## skorum03

KSTP:

As far as snow is concerned, there are still no big storms in sight although we will get brushed on Sunday by a system sliding south of here.
Another shot at some light snow next Tuesday but that’s about it.


It has to snow eventually right?


----------



## Ranger620

BossPlow614;1942477 said:


> That's your best option IMO. Go big or go home.


I was there once. Just not sure I wanna go back. I was still one step away from the next level. If I do I will wanna be at the next level Just not sure I wanna. This meaning I would have to do something other than const. and snow. I would have to think about lawns or landscape. Reason being is employees. I would need full time employes and const. cant maintain the number I would need and finding winter employees has been getting harder for me anyway


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;1942522 said:


> Heck I might have to come build it for ya. Looks like I'll be looking :laughing:


Might have to. I'm still not sure what I'm going to do yet.


----------



## Bill1090

skorum03;1942528 said:


> It has to snow eventually right?


Sure...... in November.


----------



## Ranger620

jimslawnsnow;1942510 said:


> you can buy them here for that as well. heck Claremont mn is even giving lots away for free


I saw that. Looked into it. Theres a income range you need to fit into. Good deal for someone though.


----------



## skorum03

Bill1090;1942534 said:


> Sure...... in November.


Ha yeah, never would have guessed that to be the best month of the winter so far as income goes.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;1942528 said:


> KSTP:
> 
> As far as snow is concerned, there are still no big storms in sight although we will get brushed on Sunday by a system sliding south of here.
> Another shot at some light snow next Tuesday but that's about it.
> 
> It has to snow eventually right?


no not really. remember a couple years ago when it snowed enough to go out a few times?


----------



## Ranger620

Gonna watch the movie "fury" again before I return it


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1942428 said:


> What do you guys use the 1099's for? Don't you just report your revenue out of your own books?


Yeah I don't get it either... I never got 1099's...


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1942514 said:


> My tax sheet i fill out asks right on it what my 1099 income was. I just bring them in with everything, that way its there since all the people sending them to me reported it.


This....Turbo tax has a section asking for any 1099's, punch them in there.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1942433 said:


> Also, going back to the landscape / taxable conversation from a month ago or so.
> 
> When you guys invoice, say you install 100 bushes, 30 yards mulch, 4 trees.
> 
> Do you list a line item at the top that says per landscape construction contract the following work was performed.
> 
> Then line item each deal, then the total at the end and non taxable?
> 
> I went back through, and although I don't do a lot of landscaping, I would say it's added up to $6-7,000 over the years on sales tax I've paid.
> 
> I would always list materials used as nontaxable (paid the tax when I picked the item up) then the labor a taxable line item.


First item: Landscaping per Contract or similar... everything else is a "sub item"


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea;1942447 said:


> My CPA has always told me if there aint a record of income,it dont exist. I go off my 1099,have for almost 20 years


I use the records of Invoice and Paid Check...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1942552 said:


> First item: Landscaping per Contract or similar... everything else is a "sub item"


And then the whole invoice is "nontaxable", correct?


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;1942541 said:


> no not really. remember a couple years ago when it snowed enough to go out a few times?


Yep I do, kinda sucked. I don't care much if it doesn't snow but its not going to get warm enough for the grass to grow until at least April 1st anyways.


----------



## Ranger620

skorum03;1942566 said:


> Yep I do, kinda sucked. I don't care much if it doesn't snow but its not going to get warm enough for the grass to grow until at least April 1st anyways.


You know it will rain all spring


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;1942566 said:


> Yep I do, kinda sucked. I don't care much if it doesn't snow but its not going to get warm enough for the grass to grow until at least April 1st anyways.


Weeds are growing. Have a dandelion that looks like its going to bloom soon


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1942563 said:


> And then the whole invoice is "nontaxable", correct?


Yes sir, that's what I do... One total... everything else is sub items... Per contract whether that's a signed document or verbal...


----------



## MNPLOWCO

cbservicesllc;1942549 said:


> Yeah I don't get it either... I never got 1099's...


I get 1099's from my larger commercial companies. They send them in to
the Gov. Your info needs to match what they give the Gov. They cross reference if you are a sole prop. It has your Social Sec on it. If your an S corp of LLC or incorporated, they cross reference as well as it has your EIN. But usually they Gov. doesn't cross reference your personal and corporate as they are separate entities. But as Lwnmrw eluded, 65,000 in 1099 rev. doesn't jive with a
bank account of 150,000. And your deductions of 70,000 look pretty suspect.
You would be running a loss and you can only do that for a few years. Audit
spikes on this stuff.

Edit: I am not an accountant nor tax professional. I am a complete and utter idiot that should not be trusted.


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;1942547 said:


> Gonna watch the movie "fury" again before I return it


I wanted to watch that on the plane ride home from Mexico but it was "purchase only" so it would've cost $18. I'll just get it On Demand one of these nights.


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;1942598 said:


> I wanted to watch that on the plane ride home from Mexico but it was "purchase only" so it would've cost $18. I'll just get it On Demand one of these nights.


Well worth watching. I watched it last night and again just now. Its a movie I would buy just to watch now and then


----------



## Bill1090

Soooo apparently my truck doesn't want to light. After I stop cranking on it, it chugs a little bit, then dies.


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;1942578 said:


> Weeds are growing. Have a dandelion that looks like its going to bloom soon


Seriously?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;1942611 said:


> Seriously?


Yup and clover right next to it. Its about 3-4 feet from the corner of my garage on the north side


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;1942618 said:


> Yup and clover right next to it. Its about 3-4 feet from the corner of my garage on the north side


Wow.........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1942623 said:


> Wow.........


The grass is pretty green under the snow. You'll have to plow it off then test out that new mower you got


----------



## BossPlow614

jimslawnsnow;1942625 said:


> The grass is pretty green under the snow. You'll have to plow it off then test out that new mower you got


I think I remember DJag posting a couple years ago about snow blowing off his lawn with a skid & attachment to teach new guys either mowing or irrigation stuff. But that was in April, a lot closer to the season than January.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1942627 said:


> I think I remember DJag posting a couple years ago about snow blowing off his lawn with a skid & attachment to teach new guys either mowing or irrigation stuff. But that was in April, a lot closer to the season than January.


He was putting an irrigation system in at his house. Moved the majority of snow off the yard with the skid.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sounds like my well is dry, or the screen is plugged. Well isn't working again.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1942633 said:


> Sounds like my well is dry, or the screen is plugged. Well isn't working again.


Last ditch effort take the 22 and fire a round or two down there


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1942550 said:


> This....Turbo tax has a section asking for any 1099's, punch them in there.


This but i use a cpa because i usually have a bunch of write offs and dont want to draw any red flags.


----------



## Ranger620

Its official wifes looking for a new job. They havent given her a date yet but shes gonna be out. Basically they wanna use her for as much as they can then one day just say yer out. Were hoping she can find an internal job or if she can find a job elsewhere we're hoping it will be right after she gets laid off so her severance is extra money. we'll see what happens. I'm boycotting bp gas stations from here on out


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1942633 said:


> Sounds like my well is dry, or the screen is plugged. Well isn't working again.


Hopefully not dry, that will get spendy


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1942642 said:


> Its official wifes looking for a new job. They havent given her a date yet but shes gonna be out. Basically they wanna use her for as much as they can then one day just say yer out. Were hoping she can find an internal job or if she can find a job elsewhere we're hoping it will be right after she gets laid off so her severance is extra money. we'll see what happens. I'm boycotting bp gas stations from here on out


So is this because of gas prices? I know i real higher up at the refinery and he says gas needs to be at 2.50 a gallon for eveything to work out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1942647 said:


> Hopefully not dry, that will get spendy


Yeah, the writing is on the wall I should just have a "real" well put in. No better than this winter I guess to bite the $4,000 bullet.


----------



## banonea

BossPlow614;1942442 said:


> First question - I send them to any subs that were paid over $600 throughout the year.
> Second question - yes. If I don't get one within the time needed, oh well. That's their loss.


YES on the first question, no on the second question because they have reported it to the IRS so you have to report it.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1942648 said:


> So is this because of gas prices? I know i real higher up at the refinery and he says gas needs to be at 2.50 a gallon for eveything to work out.


Well I'm sure it has a very small part to do with it. She works for carlson which is the largest travel company. There are many different divisions, she has worked in a few different divisions. What she does now is manage bp's travel data. Basically tells them what there spending, where their spending it and how to save. Mostly reports. With gas prices being low bp has been laying people off and the two year contract has with carlson is up this year so they are trying to save money. They will take the reports my wife does and send it to a group of people that handle several accounts and they will do it. The reports and data wont be as fast as these other people do the same job for a group and bp would be in that group. Knowing the stuff she goes thru bp wont be happy and it wont work. They are a very high maintenance company. Put it this way they called her while we were at my moms funeral to ask her to hurry up. (thats the short version). So she has a job till the transition this data and my wife teaches these other people to do what she does since shes the only one that knows what to do. then if she doesnt find something internally then she will be cut and since they are not really hiring its gonna be tough. She did apply for an internal job but then withdrew her app at on monday as they want her in the office. Since we are set up for her to work from home we sat down figured what would be the cost for her to go to the office and she didnt think they would go up that much. Now she's putting her app back in as a job is better than no job.
So thats the long winded report. Does it have to do with gas prices?? I'm sure it all trickles down hill


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It would be cheaper to buy the MIL a new HE washer that uses less water.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1942667 said:


> It would be cheaper to buy the MIL a new HE washer that uses less water.


Try the 22 it may by you some time till winter's over


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1942642 said:


> Its official wifes looking for a new job. They havent given her a date yet but shes gonna be out. Basically they wanna use her for as much as they can then one day just say yer out. Were hoping she can find an internal job or if she can find a job elsewhere we're hoping it will be right after she gets laid off so her severance is extra money. we'll see what happens. I'm boycotting bp gas stations from here on out


I have always tried to avoid Bp for some reason I just don't like that place


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1942671 said:


> I have always tried to avoid Bp for some reason I just don't like that place


I never did either. I was more kidding then anything. The $100 a year I spend at bp wont change any outcome.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1942639 said:


> This but i use a cpa because i usually have a bunch of write offs and dont want to draw any red flags.


This... switched to a CPA from Turbo Tax a few years back... all the write offs I'd rather have a "pro" looking at it...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1942642 said:


> Its official wifes looking for a new job. They havent given her a date yet but shes gonna be out. Basically they wanna use her for as much as they can then one day just say yer out. Were hoping she can find an internal job or if she can find a job elsewhere we're hoping it will be right after she gets laid off so her severance is extra money. we'll see what happens. I'm boycotting bp gas stations from here on out


I never use BP... guess I still won't... I have Holiday fleet cards


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1942681 said:


> I never use BP... guess I still won't... I have Holiday fleet cards


I have those too. Works out really nice! And the unlimited car wash is nice too


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1942633 said:


> Sounds like my well is dry, or the screen is plugged. Well isn't working again.


Soooooo...my question wasn't so dumb after all. (I know I am the one that said it was.)


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1942686 said:


> Soooooo...my question wasn't so dumb after all. (I know I am the one that said it was.)


I would bet it isn't "dry", especially with all the moisture we had last year, and this thing has been in the ground 50 years.

I would bet the screen is getting plugged.

Doing some research, there are people say use muric acid or there are tabs call nu well to drop down. Now I just gotta figure out where to buy them.


----------



## unit28

CityGuy;1941921 said:


> Anybody thinking about salting tonight, do it. It's getting slick on walks and lots.


Saw your last night's post. .......

I should have posted this morning 
It was warm out at 330
Some mix was falling at a good rate but it was 34 attm 
Temps crashed shortly thereafter 
wind picked up dried it all up

No ditch riding this morning


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;1942668 said:


> Try the 22 it may by you some time till winter's over


Yes cause lead is a good thing to have in your drinking water...Thumbs Up or 

:laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1942671 said:


> I have always tried to avoid Bp for some reason I just don't like that place


This.... I try to go to Holiday.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1942690 said:


> I would bet it isn't "dry", especially with all the moisture we had last year, and this thing has been in the ground 50 years.
> 
> I would bet the screen is getting plugged.
> 
> Doing some research, there are people say use muric acid or there are tabs call nu well to drop down. Now I just gotta figure out where to buy them.


Check with Menards. They have a ton of different chemicals like that.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1942682 said:


> I have those too. Works out really nice! And the unlimited car wash is nice too


Wait, WHAT?

Does that come with the fleet or do you add it?
Wife has it on her's but it is just a separate deal and I have it at Paradise on a monthly. Nice to just drop by whenever and get it washed.


----------



## unit28

Checking weather

700mb vertical 
And 500mb vorticity

@102hr


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;1942692 said:


> Yes cause lead is a good thing to have in your drinking water...Thumbs Up or :nono
> 
> :laughing:


One little tiny lead head wont hurt you. Old timers used to do it all the time


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1942701 said:


> Wait, WHAT?
> 
> Does that come with the fleet or do you add it?
> Wife has it on her's but it is just a separate deal and I have it at Paradise on a monthly. Nice to just drop by whenever and get it washed.


It's not part of the fleet card. It's just monthly. I only have it on my new truck.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Am I the only one who thinks maple bacon flavored cookies sound gross?


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1942717 said:


> Am I the only one who thinks maple bacon flavored cookies sound gross?


That sounds horrible


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;1942717 said:


> Am I the only one who thinks maple bacon flavored cookies sound gross?


Nope. Doesn't sound good at all.


----------



## Bill1090

Ok SSS, LwnMwr, or Unit. What do you guys think the snow chances are for Sunday?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1942690 said:


> I would bet it isn't "dry", especially with all the moisture we had last year, and this thing has been in the ground 50 years.
> 
> I would bet the screen is getting plugged.
> 
> Doing some research, there are people say use muric acid or there are tabs call nu well to drop down. Now I just gotta figure out where to buy them.


Wells do go dry. Hear about it often.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;1942721 said:


> Ok SSS, LwnMwr, or Unit. What do you guys think the snow chances are for Sunday?


Very low....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1942718 said:


> That sounds horrible


Saw it at Walmart. Go figure, huh?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1942721 said:


> Ok SSS, LwnMwr, or Unit. What do you guys think the snow chances are for Sunday?


My NWS percentages lowered if that helps


----------



## BossPlow614

banonea;1942660 said:


> YES on the first question, no on the second question because they have reported it to the IRS so you have to report it.


I still report the income because an invoice was generated & a payment was received.


----------



## ryde307

Ranger620;1942668 said:


> Try the 22 it may by you some time till winter's over


I grew up in the well business. First tie something heavy to a 100' tape and drop it down the well. First listen for splash, second figure out how much water is at the bottom. 20' is good 10' is fine. If you have some but bad flow odds are the screen is plugged. Take a air compressor like for blowing out irrigation 185CFM or around there. Run this to the bottom and turn it on. Best to take a 4" "T" or whatever your well size is and put it over the top. Plug the top opening with a rag and duck tape it in. This will help you direct all the crap that's going to come up. Blow till you get decent water. You are basically cleaning the screen and redeveloping the well/sand pocket around it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1942721 said:


> Ok SSS, LwnMwr, or Unit. What do you guys think the snow chances are for Sunday?


For me?? Zero. You?? To plow??? No very good. Guys in the cities??? Somewhere inbetween.


----------



## ryde307

Bill1090;1942695 said:


> Check with Menards. They have a ton of different chemicals like that.


They won't have the tabs. You would need to get them from a supplier. They are pretty nasty. If you wanted to go that route I could get you some I'm sure.



qualitycut;1942722 said:


> Wells do go dry. Hear about it often.


It happens but it's not an every day thing. Typically on drought years.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1942733 said:


> For me?? Zero. You?? To plow??? No very good. Guys in the cities??? Somewhere inbetween.


Cities is not in between.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1942725 said:


> Saw it at Walmart. Go figure, huh?


What a shock


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1942733 said:


> For me?? Zero. You?? To plow??? No very good. Guys in the cities??? Somewhere inbetween.


Good!.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1942741 said:


> Cities is not in between.


From me to LA Crosse??? Sure it is.


----------



## Ranger620

ryde307;1942732 said:


> I grew up in the well business. First tie something heavy to a 100' tape and drop it down the well. First listen for splash, second figure out how much water is at the bottom. 20' is good 10' is fine. If you have some but bad flow odds are the screen is plugged. Take a air compressor like for blowing out irrigation 185CFM or around there. Run this to the bottom and turn it on. Best to take a 4" "T" or whatever your well size is and put it over the top. Plug the top opening with a rag and duck tape it in. This will help you direct all the crap that's going to come up. Blow till you get decent water. You are basically cleaning the screen and redeveloping the well/sand pocket around it.


I guess a guy could do that. He has a sand point does that work for those too? I rhink hes only down 25 feet . I had that done with my drilled well


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1942732 said:


> I grew up in the well business. First tie something heavy to a 100' tape and drop it down the well. First listen for splash, second figure out how much water is at the bottom. 20' is good 10' is fine. If you have some but bad flow odds are the screen is plugged. Take a air compressor like for blowing out irrigation 185CFM or around there. Run this to the bottom and turn it on. Best to take a 4" "T" or whatever your well size is and put it over the top. Plug the top opening with a rag and duck tape it in. This will help you direct all the crap that's going to come up. Blow till you get decent water. You are basically cleaning the screen and redeveloping the well/sand pocket around it.


Mine is just a 2" sandpoint in the basement.

It's down about 25'. Talking with my dad, he had helped the neighbor put it in about '85, so it's 30 years old.

Can't find anything to put in the pipe. It's currently running again, as far as I know, from when I left over there.

If it stops running again, I'll call Zeigler or someone and rent a compressor and go that route. I don't feel the most comfortable putting chemicals down a well.

There are people that say to use Vinegar, but I'm afraid the wife will complain MIL's clothes stink like Vinegar.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Called over there, it's not pumping water. 

Gonna go get them enough water to drop in the toilet so they can do that, then figure something out.


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;1942695 said:


> Check with Menards. They have a ton of different chemicals like that.


Dont know if it would work, but can you back blow air in to the well to clear the screen?


----------



## banonea

BossPlow614;1942727 said:


> I still report the income because an invoice was generated & a payment was received.


As long as you report it. 
I would make a mention that you did not receive a 1099 but counted the income so they dont count it twice


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1942828 said:


> Dont know if it would work, but can you back blow air in to the well to clear the screen?


That's what ryde said to do earlier.

I know before we tried to get the check valve off, but it's in such a tight spot, we couldn't get enough leverage on it.

There's enough water where I can run one or two faucets, but if I run the bathroom faucet, shower and kitchen sink at the same time, you can start to hear air after a bit, then it shuts down to low pressure.

The washing machine pumps too much water apparently.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1942791 said:


> Called over there, it's not pumping water.
> 
> Gonna go get them enough water to drop in the toilet so they can do that, then figure something out.


Is it the pump to bring the waste out from the basement?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1942754 said:


> From me to LA Crosse??? Sure it is.


Yea but not snow chance


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1942848 said:


> Is it the pump to bring the waste out from the basement?


No, not a sump pump. It's a sandpoint well, like people use to run garden hoses outside, or possibly try to run an irrigation system off of. Basically a pump like one would use for a lake system.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1942831 said:


> That's what ryde said to do earlier.
> 
> I know before we tried to get the check valve off, but it's in such a tight spot, we couldn't get enough leverage on it.
> 
> There's enough water where I can run one or two faucets, but if I run the bathroom faucet, shower and kitchen sink at the same time, you can start to hear air after a bit, then it shuts down to low pressure.
> 
> The washing machine pumps too much water apparently.


The other thing it could be is one of the pipes could have rusted out and has a hole in it just below the top of the water line. It is 30 years old. Just thinking of other ideas in hopes that you dont have to drill a new well.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1942851 said:


> Yea but not snow chance


......you're sure?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1942791 said:


> Called over there, it's not pumping water.
> 
> Gonna go get them enough water to drop in the toilet so they can do that, then figure something out.


All three houses on your property on one well?


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1942857 said:


> No, not a sump pump. It's a sandpoint well, like people use to run garden hoses outside, or possibly try to run an irrigation system off of. Basically a pump like one would use for a lake system.


Just get some beer, an auger and a bunch of extensions and we will all help drill a new one.


----------



## Polarismalibu

unit28;1942879 said:


> ......you're sure?


I got 1.9" Monday night


----------



## Camden

Kuemper gave up 3 goals in the first 7 minutes tonight for Iowa.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1942879 said:


> ......you're sure?


He just likes to say we will get nothing a lot. I'm still keeping an eye on the weekend and Monday. But that's what I like to do.


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;1942891 said:


> Kuemper gave up 3 goals in the first 7 minutes tonight for Iowa.


What channel are they on?

He's done


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1942891 said:


> Kuemper gave up 3 goals in the first 7 minutes tonight for Iowa.


Looks like they made the right move.


----------



## Ranger620

Goal!!!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goal>..........


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1942897 said:


> Looks like they made the right move.


But they can only keep him down there for a limited amount of games unless they put him on waivers


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;1942896 said:


> What channel are they on?
> 
> He's done


Mike Russo mentioned it on Twitter.

How many years did they sign him for this off-season?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1942891 said:


> Kuemper gave up 3 goals in the first 7 minutes tonight for Iowa.


They can keep him too!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1942857 said:


> No, not a sump pump. It's a sandpoint well, like people use to run garden hoses outside, or possibly try to run an irrigation system off of. Basically a pump like one would use for a lake system.


Ok gotcha.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1942903 said:


> But they can only keep him down there for a limited amount of games unless they put him on waivers


I know, but I don't see him as the future by any means so what else can we do. It should get interesting if the new guy plays good and he continues to suck it up in Iowa.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1942885 said:


> All three houses on your property on one well?


No. We all have our own wells.


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;1942909 said:


> Mike Russo mentioned it on Twitter.
> 
> How many years did they sign him for this off-season?


Not 100% sure but its either 2 or 3 years.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1942887 said:


> Just get some beer, an auger and a bunch of extensions and we will all help drill a new one.


We can put quality's new skid to work?

I'd have Polaris bring his over, but he's got his Kage on it, and the scale in Ramsey's been open just about every day.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1942912 said:


> I know, but I don't see him as the future by any means so what else can we do. It should get interesting if the new guy plays good and he continues to suck it up in Iowa.


I think he is as good as hes gonna be. Put him on waivers and see if anyone picks him up if not leave him in iowa. Our luck we'll get rid of him. He'll get the right groove and become an allstar


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1942918 said:


> We can put quality's new skid to work?
> 
> I'd have Polaris bring his over, but he's got his Kage on it, and the scale in Ramsey's been open just about every day.


There's ways around that scale I never go past there with a trailer

Mines actually on the trailer with the dirt bucket. Haven't even used that skid yet.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Odd how the GFS both get to the same total.


----------



## SSS Inc.

For those keeping score I concurred the roller repair today and my nuts stopped hurting about 4:00 today!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1942933 said:


> Odd how the GFS both get to the same total.


I noticed that too. Now if a guy looks at that you would think we would surely get enough to plow at some point. :crying:


----------



## SSS Inc.

I'm not really digging the sound of the Horn in Calgary.


----------



## Camden

Dominant first period....only up by a goal :crying:

Story of the season so far.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1942918 said:


> We can put quality's new skid to work?
> 
> I'd have Polaris bring his over, but he's got his Kage on it, and the scale in Ramsey's been open just about every day.


I'll bring some crave cases so we can test out the pump when were done


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1942918 said:


> We can put quality's new skid to work?
> 
> I'd have Polaris bring his over, but he's got his Kage on it, and the scale in Ramsey's been open just about every day.


We might as well do something this winter.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1942781 said:


> Mine is just a 2" sandpoint in the basement.
> 
> It's down about 25'. Talking with my dad, he had helped the neighbor put it in about '85, so it's 30 years old.
> 
> Can't find anything to put in the pipe. It's currently running again, as far as I know, from when I left over there.
> 
> If it stops running again, I'll call Zeigler or someone and rent a compressor and go that route. I don't feel the most comfortable putting chemicals down a well.
> 
> There are people that say to use Vinegar, but I'm afraid the wife will complain MIL's clothes stink like Vinegar.


Let me know if you need a compressor...


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;1942936 said:


> I noticed that too. Now if a guy looks at that you would think we would surely get enough to plow at some point. :crying:


http://wxcaster4.com/gfs/CONUS2_GFS0P5_SFC_ACCUM-SNOW_120HR.gif

Maybe?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1942903 said:


> But they can only keep him down there for a limited amount of games unless they put him on waivers


So he'll be put on waivers then?


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1942958 said:


> So he'll be put on waivers then?


Who knows. I would think putting backstrom on waivers would be a better idea atleast keumper is young


----------



## SSS Inc.

NorthernProServ;1942957 said:


> http://wxcaster4.com/gfs/CONUS2_GFS0P5_SFC_ACCUM-SNOW_120HR.gif
> 
> Maybe?


Normally I would be on board for something but I have to admit this is getting a little ridiculous with the storms that look promising and then miss us. Not sure what to think anymore.


----------



## Bill1090

NorthernProServ;1942957 said:


> http://wxcaster4.com/gfs/CONUS2_GFS0P5_SFC_ACCUM-SNOW_120HR.gif
> 
> Maybe?


I wouldn't mind it. The timing is good at least.


----------



## Ranger620

Hiller is killing us


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1942964 said:


> Normally I would be on board for something but I have to admit this is getting a little ridiculous with the storms that look promising and then miss us. Not sure what to think anymore.


An ashalt company with red trucks and case machines out of shakopee were cutting asphalt on a parking lot by our shop yesterday. Not sure what they were doing as I couldn't see. I did see a truck with a heater attachment to remove frost roll in for a while.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Novak is optimistic for snow in the 7 day.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1942973 said:


> An ashalt company with red trucks and case machines out of shakopee were cutting asphalt on a parking lot by our shop yesterday. Not sure what they were doing as I couldn't see. I did see a truck with a heater attachment to remove frost roll in for a while.


They are my next door neighbor in Shakopee. We share a fence. I have no idea what they would have been doing. Probably some favor for some good customer.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1942975 said:


> Novak is optimistic for snow in the 7 day.....


Well the NAM and GFS now have a little shot on Sunday. I'm not getting excited until its on the ground.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1942978 said:


> They are my next door neighbor in Shakopee. We share a fence. I have no idea what they would have been doing. Probably some favor for some good customer.


It's a crappy little storage facility. They had them come this summer and repair some of the real bad spots in the lot. The whole thing is should be replaced. I did notice before the did their summer work that the owner of the storage place had at minimum of 5 ashalt companies measure it. Every time I saw a guy get his wheel and start measuring I felt bad for him.


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;1942971 said:


> Hiller is killing us


The Wild have a knack for making average goaltenders look like Vezina winners.


----------



## Bill1090

Are the Ford 6.2 gas motors any good?


----------



## Camden

Bill1090;1942994 said:


> Are the Ford 6.2 gas motors any good?


Yep. Heard nothing but good things about them.


----------



## Ranger620

Bill1090;1942994 said:


> Are the Ford 6.2 gas motors any good?


No personal experiance with one but i hear good things. I think cb just bought one.


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;1942994 said:


> Are the Ford 6.2 gas motors any good?


got one in my '11 f350 and nothing but good things to say about itThumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1942988 said:


> It's a crappy little storage facility. They had them come this summer and repair some of the real bad spots in the lot. The whole thing is should be replaced. I did notice before the did their summer work that the owner of the storage place had at minimum of 5 ashalt companies measure it. Every time I saw a guy get his wheel and start measuring I felt bad for him.


Those jobs are the worst. Not because of the competition but the fact you know the guy won't do anything near what he is asking for on paper. Not worth the time. We have been really trying to asses which projects will likely happen or not and avoid the ones we have a gut feeling on. There is only so much time in a day. Surprisingly the ones we avoid bidding RARELY do anything! I hate not going after every call that comes in but sending out 100's of bids for projects that your gut tells you are going nowhere isn't worth the time.


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;1943002 said:


> got one in my '11 f350 and nothing but good things to say about itThumbs Up


I found a 11 f250. Hoping I can get it and get truck side mounted before the storm tuesday.


----------



## Camden

Bill1090;1943007 said:


> I found a 11 f250. Hoping I can get it and get truck side mounted before the storm tuesday.


It's going to snow on Tuesday?


----------



## Bill1090

Camden;1943009 said:


> It's going to snow on Tuesday?


That's what they are saying for here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1942945 said:


> I'll bring some crave cases so we can test out the pump when were done


Septic system is good. Just had that inspected.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1943013 said:


> Septic system is good. Just had that inspected.


What is the plan for tomorrow? :waving:


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;1942994 said:


> Are the Ford 6.2 gas motors any good?


Yes I bought one a month ago... Very happy with it so far... Not much snow to plow though...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1943009 said:


> It's going to snow on Tuesday?


Monday Tuesday has been a better chance than Saturday Sunday. But moreso on the east side than the west.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Did Snowguy pass away? Or will he appear and say he has a life outside of plowsite?


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;1943007 said:


> I found a 11 f250. Hoping I can get it and get truck side mounted before the storm tuesday.


They plow very nice. Had mine 2 years now and i am very happy.....


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;1943020 said:


> Did Snowguy pass away? Or will he appear and say he has a life outside of plowsite?


Probably using that fancy ice shack.


----------



## Bill1090

Nightwatch is on A&E for anyone interested.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1943020 said:


> Did Snowguy pass away? Or will he appear and say he has a life outside of plowsite?


Come to think of it I have not seen him on FB.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1943014 said:


> What is the plan for tomorrow? :waving:


Either tear the pipes apart and go get a compressor, or go but the MIL a HE washer and dryer set.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1943007 said:


> I found a 11 f250. Hoping I can get it and get truck side mounted before the storm tuesday.


Gas in a ford is the only way I'd consider one. Was burnt by the 6.0


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1943029 said:


> Come to think of it I have not seen him on FB.


I think it was last night he commented on Facebook about the drizzle/rain


----------



## Bill1090

Green Grass;1943029 said:


> Come to think of it I have not seen him on FB.


I think he posted the temp on here thus morning.


----------



## SSS Inc.

KArt Life on TruTV looks interesting.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;1943034 said:


> I think he posted the temp on here thus morning.


So he was alive as of this morning. That's good, I must have missed it while I got blasted with hydraulic fluid.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snow guy has been here and on NWS.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Nice save Dubnyk!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1942950 said:


> We might as well do something this winter.


True that! I want to use that machine too. I only have .1 hour on it


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1943042 said:


> Snow guy has been here and on NWS.


Well he's not here now and I've become concerned.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1943047 said:


> Well he's not here now and I've become concerned.


You Should go to his house and check on him.


----------



## SSS Inc.

WOW!!!!!!!! What a save!


This game is like the playoffs. I highly suggest watching.


----------



## Ranger620

Wow calgary has been robbed alot. Good for us. Good time for him to get hot


----------



## Ranger620

Dubnyk has to be the player of the game


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1943055 said:


> Dubnyk has to be the player of the game


For sure!!!!


----------



## 09Daxman

He has kept us in this game! But it's time for the rest of the team to help him out a little bit.


----------



## ryde307

Lwnmwr
I will call the well guys I still know and get you some answers before you do anything. I should have something for you in the morning.

SSS, do you do line striping? if so is it something you would ever sub out? We have a few guys that don't have full schedules in the summer and I am looking for some extra work to keep some guys around. Something repetitive you wouldn't need much equipment for. If I could find a bigger company that focuses on one thing but has another small area they cover the would sub out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1943061 said:


> lwnmwr
> i will call the well guys i still know and get you some answers before you do anything. I should have something for you in the morning.
> 
> Sss, do you do line striping? If so is it something you would ever sub out? We have a few guys that don't have full schedules in the summer and i am looking for some extra work to keep some guys around. Something repetitive you wouldn't need much equipment for. If i could find a bigger company that focuses on one thing but has another small area they cover the would sub out.


651-248-9728

I gotta figure it out pretty quick.

Toying with the washer / dryer combo. Hers is like 1980's vintage.

My wife says her dryer doesn't turn off by itself, that'll just runs dn run.

That's not good.

Figure a new HE washer would not only use less water, but it doesn't fill up the whole tub at one time either like the old top loaders do.

We have a front load HE and it just squirts a little water in at a time.


----------



## SSS Inc.

As Don Cherry use to say......Don't read lips kids.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Ranger620;1942415 said:


> Nope not ibm. Carlson


My MIL was just laid off by Carlson a few weeks ago.


----------



## SSS Inc.

What a game!!!!!!!!


----------



## 09Daxman

Wow what a game!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Drakeslayer;1943066 said:


> My MIL was just laid off by Carlson a few weeks ago.


What is Carlson?


----------



## Ranger620

Drakeslayer;1943066 said:


> My MIL was just laid off by Carlson a few weeks ago.


Wonder if they know each other? My wife has been with carlson since 1993


----------



## Ranger620

jimslawnsnow;1943070 said:


> What is Carlson?


Largest travel management company


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1943061 said:


> Lwnmwr
> I will call the well guys I still know and get you some answers before you do anything. I should have something for you in the morning.
> 
> SSS, do you do line striping? if so is it something you would ever sub out? We have a few guys that don't have full schedules in the summer and I am looking for some extra work to keep some guys around. Something repetitive you wouldn't need much equipment for. If I could find a bigger company that focuses on one thing but has another small area they cover the would sub out.


We don't do our own striping but all of our work goes to a company we have worked with for 40 years. Striping can be a highly competitive business if you're really trying to make a go at it. Not trying to be a Debbie Downer but there are a ton of guys that have machines and they all nibble around the edges while 2 or 3 main companies do most of the work. Asphalt companies will get you the most work but again we all use the same few companies.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;1943073 said:


> Largest travel management company


Still really have no idea what they do. Maybe its too late at night or I'm just that secluded down here


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1943079 said:


> Still really have no idea what they do. Maybe its too late at night or I'm just that secluded down here


http://www.carlsonwagonlit.com/en/


----------



## Drakeslayer

Ranger620;1943072 said:


> Wonder if they know each other? My wife has been with carlson since 1993


She worked in the awards program. Not sure what that is though.


----------



## Ranger620

jimslawnsnow;1943079 said:


> Still really have no idea what they do. Maybe its too late at night or I'm just that secluded down here


I'm sure you have a radison hotel down there. And what sss posted^^^^


----------



## Ranger620

Drakeslayer;1943084 said:


> She worked in the awards program. Not sure what that is though.


She didnt know anyone that worked in awards. She said its another department with not a lot of stability. Doesnt mean they didnt cross paths at some point. I think if I remember correct all of carlson is 350,000 employees


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;1943087 said:


> I'm sure you have a radison hotel down there. And what sss posted^^^^


No, not locally. Same as hotels that have Carlson on them? Or say by carlson?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1943032 said:


> Gas in a ford is the only way I'd consider one. Was burnt by the 6.0


You haven't experienced the new diesel ao you have no say.

6.0 is 7 plus years old


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1943096 said:


> You haven't experienced the new diesel ao you have no say.
> 
> 6.0 is 7 plus years old


6.7 is more dependable then the 7.3 was if you ask me

Now that they build there own they actually have all there crap right


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1943097 said:


> 6.7 is more dependable then the 7.3 was if you ask me
> 
> Now that they build there own they actually have all there crap right


Exactly they were working with international and couldn't get it to work with each other now ford is doing it all on its own and it been a great motor, 6.0 was a fluke. Mine had 80k on it with no iss5


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;1943097 said:


> 6.7 is more dependable then the 7.3 was if you ask me
> 
> Now that they build there own they actually have all there crap right





qualitycut;1943096 said:


> You haven't experienced the new diesel ao you have no say.
> 
> 6.0 is 7 plus years old


This and this...coming from the guy that had two 6.0's


----------



## NorthernProServ

6.0 came out in 2003, by 05 a lot of things were already being "improved" if you will.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1943104 said:


> 6.0 came out in 2003, by 05 a lot of things were already being "improved" if you will.


Yea you ford guy!


----------



## qualitycut

So . meteo is showing snow but no one else is talking about it ?


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;1943104 said:


> 6.0 came out in 2003, by 05 a lot of things were already being "improved" if you will.


Yeah I had a 03. Bad memories!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1943111 said:


> So . meteo is showing snow but no one else is talking about it ?


Per-ritty much..... Another wait and see.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/d...prcp&loop=selected&hours=hr054hr060hr066hr072

Sunday snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/d...prcp&loop=selected&hours=hr108hr114hr120hr126

Tuesday into Wednesday snow.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1943124 said:


> http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/d...prcp&loop=selected&hours=hr054hr060hr066hr072
> 
> Sunday snow.


Yet Accu shows Monday night not Sunday


----------



## CityGuy

9 hrs of sleep sure felt good.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Everyone is up early


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1943128 said:


> 9 hrs of sleep sure felt good.


I wish I could do that. I have been sitting around to much that I can only sleep a couple hours at a time on and off. It really sucks. 3 nights this week alone I haven't fell asleep till it's gotten light out


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1943131 said:


> I wish I could do that. I have been sitting around to much that I can only sleep a couple hours at a time on and off. It really sucks. 3 nights this week alone I haven't fell asleep till it's gotten light out


I have been so screwed up lately that it caught up and I was just done.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1943130 said:


> Everyone is up early


I think some haven't been to bed yet.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My 9 year old is going through a phase where he only sleeps for about 6 hours. Then he doesn't know what to do, so we have to get up.

The kids go to bed about 8:30, then he wakes up around 2:30, 3 am.

He'll be up for an hour, then he goes back to sleep finally.

Meanwhile, now I'm awake for the day.

Plus I can't sleep very well with this wall project and the well issue (see what I did there??)


----------



## CityGuy

Sven says an inch or less for metro, more toward jim


----------



## TKLAWN

Kelsey is looking nice today.


----------



## Bill1090

Up to 50% got Sunday. Meteo is around 2.5" :realmad:


----------



## SnowGuy73

12° clear no breeze.


----------



## SnowGuy73

40% chance for Tuesday.


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1943165 said:


> 40% chance for Tuesday.


Same here.


----------



## Green Grass

Great way to the morning 6 year old waiting for the bus and it doesn't stop.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1943100 said:


> Exactly they were working with international and couldn't get it to work with each other now ford is doing it all on its own and it been a great motor, 6.0 was a fluke. Mine had 80k on it with no iss5


How old is that truck now? Keep it 5-6 years and see, then maybe I'd look at one. Plus its just not the engine. When junk like 6.0 comes out, who suffers? Us, til its gone. What did ford do about it? Nothing. Just kept "improving it". If you didn't have extended warranty or not in a position to trade it off you were screwed. And if you could trade it, no one would give a fair trade. Even your dad didn't sound excited about another one coming in. I had several dealers including ford dealer not even want to talk trades because of it or offered such a low number it was pathetic. Now the 6.4's had plenty of issues too, correct? If ford gave me one to drive for several years with no hiccups, I'd not only buy one, I'd sell the damn things to everyone I met. By several years I am talking 6-7 years


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1943195 said:


> Great way to the morning 6 year old waiting for the bus and it doesn't stop.


K-6 down here don't have school today


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1943210 said:


> How old is that truck now? Keep it 5-6 years and see, then maybe I'd look at one. Plus its just not the engine. When junk like 6.0 comes out, who suffers? Us, til its gone. What did ford do about it? Nothing. Just kept "improving it". If you didn't have extended warranty or not in a position to trade it off you were screwed. And if you could trade it, no one would give a fair trade. Even your dad didn't sound excited about another one coming in. I had several dealers including ford dealer not even want to talk trades because of it or offered such a low number it was pathetic. Now the 6.4's had plenty of issues too, correct? If ford gave me one to drive for several years with no hiccups, I'd not only buy one, I'd sell the damn things to everyone I met. By several years I am talking 6-7 years


I was a Ford guy through and through I had a 7.3 two 6.0 a 6.4 and a 6.7 I could never get ford to stand behind the truck. I bought my first Ram in 2013 and will not look back at the Fords. Keep in mind that I was working for a Dodge dealer when I was buying fords.


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1943214 said:


> K-6 down here don't have school today


We do the bus came back and got him.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1943195 said:


> Great way to the morning 6 year old waiting for the bus and it doesn't stop.


Ha...........

That sucks.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It should Sunday. Can't expect no snow for Christmas, no snow for New Years AND no snow for the Super Bowl.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1943216 said:


> I was a Ford guy through and through I had a 7.3 two 6.0 a 6.4 and a 6.7 I could never get ford to stand behind the truck. I bought my first Ram in 2013 and will not look back at the Fords. Keep in mind that I was working for a Dodge dealer when I was buying fords.


Luckily I had extended warranty. They even paid apple to give me a truck while mine was down for a couple weeks. Was talking to another LCO last week I believe who has a couple 6.0's. He's pretty mad about the same thing. Wouldnt stand behind them and the same ole same ole. He's looking at Chevy like I went. Mine has 10k and great so far and not a year old. I'm not jumping up and down excited yet. Hoping to put a wide out on it for next winter


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1943219 said:


> It should Sunday. Can't expect no snow for Christmas, no snow for New Years AND no snow for the Super Bowl.


How much are you thinking??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

bill1090;1943228 said:


> how much are you thinking??


1/4"??????


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1943231 said:


> 1/4"??????


Even for down here?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

AccuWeather has flurries to a coating for me on Sunday, and is down to an inch or two for Monday night from 1-3".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1943236 said:


> Even for down here?


Maybe.... Who knows.... I think tomorrow the totals will be creeping up.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1943238 said:


> Maybe.... Who knows.... I think tomorrow the totals will be creeping up.


Lovely....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1943236 said:


> Even for down here?


NWS has me at les than half and less than half


----------



## TKLAWN

And we're pretreating again.... Walking paths too.


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;1943242 said:


> NWS has me at les than half and less than half


They have me at less than 1". On the meteo the models are at 2.5".


----------



## CityGuy

TKLAWN;1943243 said:


> And we're pretreating again.... Walking paths too.


There must be more to this than we see? Possibly a new system coming or a new storage tank? It just makes no sense.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1943249 said:


> There must be more to this than we see? Possibly a new system coming or a new storage tank? It just makes no sense.


For the past few years they seem to treat any time that there is a chance for a flake no matter how small of a chance.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1943249 said:


> There must be more to this than we see? Possibly a new system coming or a new storage tank? It just makes no sense.


Or something easier, to much money left in the budget they need to use.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1943247 said:


> They have me at less than 1". On the meteo the models are at 2.5".


And that's why I said tomorrow I would expect to see totals rise.

At 3:30 this morning, there was no snow in the cities for Saturday night per NWS.

Now St. Paul is at 40%, I'm at 20%.

The forecast discussion agrees there is a northern shift in the model runs, but NWS feels the dry air to the north will be too much for the snow to overcome.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1943259 said:


> Or something easier, to much money left in the budget they need to use.


Nooooo.... That would never happen.

I wonder what that's like.....too much money in the budget.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

kinda odd they updated an hour after the other post

https://www.facebook.com/NWSTwinCities


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1943267 said:


> Nooooo.... That would never happen.
> 
> I wonder what that's like.....too much money in the budget.


what pisses me off is they need to piss money away to get money, instead of being able to put it in an account to use late when needed


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1943259 said:


> Or something easier, to much money left in the budget they need to use.


Budget just started for most cities. Not a likely option.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1943257 said:


> For the past few years they seem to treat any time that there is a chance for a flake no matter how small of a chance.


Seems strange but plausable.


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;1943074 said:


> We don't do our own striping but all of our work goes to a company we have worked with for 40 years. Striping can be a highly competitive business if you're really trying to make a go at it. Not trying to be a Debbie Downer but there are a ton of guys that have machines and they all nibble around the edges while 2 or 3 main companies do most of the work. Asphalt companies will get you the most work but again we all use the same few companies.


No worries. I am more looking for work a couple guys can do "part time". Something that requires not alot of investment and its pretty routine. I am looking to keep some winter guys busy in the summer.



LwnmwrMan22;1943265 said:


> And that's why I said tomorrow I would expect to see totals rise.
> 
> At 3:30 this morning, there was no snow in the cities for Saturday night per NWS.
> 
> Now St. Paul is at 40%, I'm at 20%.
> 
> The forecast discussion agrees there is a northern shift in the model runs, but NWS feels the dry air to the north will be too much for the snow to overcome.


I think we will get plowable snow in the metro. 1.5-2". I think this will trend north and for once the forecast error will go in our favor. 2.1" VRAC for Chanhassen.

Also just waiting to hear back about your well.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nws is now at 50% and less than half Sunday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1943290 said:


> Nws is now at 50% and less than half Sunday.


SSS was worried about you last night. You better post more!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The Deester is sticking with basically the NWS weather story graphic. About the same for Monday / Tuesday per his graphic.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1943302 said:


> SSS was worried about you last night. You better post more!!


I am sure he would if he didn't have such a fancy fish house


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1943210 said:


> How old is that truck now? Keep it 5-6 years and see, then maybe I'd look at one. Plus its just not the engine. When junk like 6.0 comes out, who suffers? Us, til its gone. What did ford do about it? Nothing. Just kept "improving it". If you didn't have extended warranty or not in a position to trade it off you were screwed. And if you could trade it, no one would give a fair trade. Even your dad didn't sound excited about another one coming in. I had several dealers including ford dealer not even want to talk trades because of it or offered such a low number it was pathetic. Now the 6.4's had plenty of issues too, correct? If ford gave me one to drive for several years with no hiccups, I'd not only buy one, I'd sell the damn things to everyone I met. By several years I am talking 6-7 years





Green Grass;1943216 said:


> I was a Ford guy through and through I had a 7.3 two 6.0 a 6.4 and a 6.7 I could never get ford to stand behind the truck. I bought my first Ram in 2013 and will not look back at the Fords. Keep in mind that I was working for a Dodge dealer when I was buying fords.


I'm in the Agree to Disagree camp... Everyone has their preferred vendor... Everyone has had their problems... Stick with what you know and has given you good luck in the past...

By the way Jim... what issues did the 6.4 have? Your're making me nervous over here...


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1943302 said:


> SSS was worried about you last night. You better post more!!


I sure was! He is a morning poster and I'm more of a late evening poster and I don't always catch up on the first posts of the day.

On to the weekend storm. If things keep coming in consistent today there will be a change in the forecasts like you mentioned. These weather people are gun shy now after a couple misses and the whole east coast storm. Nobody but us plow jockeys care about a couple inches of fluff on a Sunday Morning anyway so why go out on a limb now. But is it funny because I think a month ago we would have seen 1-2" on NWS by now.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1943317 said:


> I'm in the Agree to Disagree camp... Everyone has their preferred vendor... Everyone has had their problems... Stick with what you know and has given you good luck in the past...
> 
> By the way Jim... what issues did the 6.4 have? Your're making me nervous over here...


I kept my 6.4 to 30000 miles and after it left we walking a second time due to the EGR valve sticking I bought a 6.7.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1943317 said:


> I'm in the Agree to Disagree camp... Everyone has their preferred vendor... Everyone has had their problems... Stick with what you know and has given you good luck in the past...
> 
> By the way Jim... what issues did the 6.4 have? Your're making me nervous over here...


I remember something with the fuel pump and maybe wiring. Not a 100% sure never owned one. Just going off what I read on here and my mechanic said to stay away from them. He's in the same boat I was. He has an 05 6.0 in his personal truck and a 6.0 in his tow truck. Dollar for dollar they have the same amount in them. Luckily he's a mechanic. He wanted to trade it in, and like me he can't find a dealer to work with him. Not sure if he's staying ford or not. I wish I would have known him before buying diesels. For now I'm staying gas on purchases unless its a 5.9 Cummins


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1943323 said:


> I kept my 6.4 to 30000 miles and after it left we walking a second time due to the EGR valve sticking I bought a 6.7.


Yikes......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1943322 said:


> I sure was! He is a morning poster and I'm more of a late evening poster and I don't always catch up on the first posts of the day.
> 
> On to the weekend storm. If things keep coming in consistent today there will be a change in the forecasts like you mentioned. These weather people are gun shy now after a couple misses and the whole east coast storm. Nobody but us plow jockeys care about a couple inches of fluff on a Sunday Morning anyway so why go out on a limb now. But is it funny because I think a month ago we would have seen 1-2" on NWS by now.


I think they got burnt on the last system. Called for 1-2 down here and by the sounds of it I got less than the metro


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1943323 said:


> I kept my 6.4 to 30000 miles and after it left we walking a second time due to the EGR valve sticking I bought a 6.7.


Don't they also have an internal fuel pump that like to fail? One time I was hastings and saw a 6.4 looked like it was up in flames. I'm thinking it was leaking antifreeze into the block. That's what my 6.0 did when the egr leaked or failed.


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1943317 said:


> I'm in the Agree to Disagree camp... Everyone has their preferred vendor... Everyone has had their problems... Stick with what you know and has given you good luck in the past...
> 
> By the way Jim... what issues did the 6.4 have? Your're making me nervous over here...


I'm in the same spot. I'm a die hard ford guy. I have 4 chevys some problems but nothing any worse than others. I have 3 ford 6.0's and I havent had any real bad problems on any of them. I think dealer support has to do with people hating one brand or another. I have an 06 f-250 with the 5.4 with the extended ford bumper to bumper warranty. Motor blew up with 41,xxx on it. Morries left me hanging wanting 9g's to fix it. Took it to hayford dord and was fixed within a week no questions under the warranty. 
All about dealer support. There are a few bad lemons in all brands imo


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1943331 said:


> I'm in the same spot. I'm a die hard ford guy. I have 4 chevys some problems but nothing any worse than others. I have 3 ford 6.0's and I havent had any real bad problems on any of them. I think dealer support has to do with people hating one brand or another. I have an 06 f-250 with the 5.4 with the extended ford bumper to bumper warranty. Motor blew up with 41,xxx on it. Morries left me hanging wanting 9g's to fix it. Took it to hayford dord and was fixed within a week no questions under the warranty.
> All about dealer support. There are a few bad lemons in all brands imo


Both 6.0 I had where not the greatest between the two trucks it was like 12 injectors and 3 turbos. head gaskets and one had the bed plate resealed. it was all warranty. My uncle had a 6.0 and never had to do a thing to it besides maintenance. so It is a big hit or miss thing my 05 was much better then my 03.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1943331 said:


> I'm in the same spot. I'm a die hard ford guy. I have 4 chevys some problems but nothing any worse than others. I have 3 ford 6.0's and I havent had any real bad problems on any of them. I think dealer support has to do with people hating one brand or another. I have an 06 f-250 with the 5.4 with the extended ford bumper to bumper warranty. Motor blew up with 41,xxx on it. Morries left me hanging wanting 9g's to fix it. Took it to hayford dord and was fixed within a week no questions under the warranty.
> All about dealer support. There are a few bad lemons in all brands imo


Same reason I'm running my vehicles up to Pine City for repair than Forest Lake.

Last time I was at Pine City, they said bring whatever numbers I get from Forest Lake, they will beat them.

Sounds like a dare to me. I'd better start looking for a truck!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Savage is pre treating.


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;1943335 said:


> Both 6.0 I had where not the greatest between the two trucks it was like 12 injectors and 3 turbos. head gaskets and one had the bed plate resealed. it was all warranty. My uncle had a 6.0 and never had to do a thing to it besides maintenance. so It is a big hit or miss thing my 05 was much better then my 03.


Ive had issues. I have two 03's and one 05. I have done more to the 05 than the 03's. I have done more to one 03 than the other. 90% that has been done to the trucks they were under warranty. Since warranty was up in the 05 I have done injectors, ficm, and an alternator. The 03's had warranty work done turbo's I think were the only thing. After that one I just did the ficm a year and a half ago then oil pans. One wheel bearing this year I forgot about in one of the 03
05 has 225,xxx
03 has 125,xxx
03 has 114,xxx


----------



## ryde307

We still have 6.0 but have done everything you can to it at this point. Lots of money into it but it's a good truck now.
The 6.4 we had had issues. A few others I know of have had issues. Sounds like the 6.7 is a great motor but it is short lived in terms of real world trials.
I think with more and more regulations on emissions and fuel economy you will continue to see issues in alot of the motors. All of them are having to create and deal with new technology to keep up.I don't think you will see a motor com out and stay for 10+ years anymore. They will continue to change and evolve to keep up. This will then cause more than "normal" issues with alot of them.

I am surprised as many people still are committed to diesel as there is. With fuel prices, upfront cost, and all of these issues people would start switching to gas. We did awhile ago and see no reason to buy diesel in the future besides for bigger trucks.


----------



## Ranger620

ryde307;1943351 said:


> We still have 6.0 but have done everything you can to it at this point. Lots of money into it but it's a good truck now.
> The 6.4 we had had issues. A few others I know of have had issues. Sounds like the 6.7 is a great motor but it is short lived in terms of real world trials.
> I think with more and more regulations on emissions and fuel economy you will continue to see issues in alot of the motors. All of them are having to create and deal with new technology to keep up.I don't think you will see a motor com out and stay for 10+ years anymore. They will continue to change and evolve to keep up. This will then cause more than "normal" issues with alot of them.
> 
> I am surprised as many people still are committed to diesel as there is. With fuel prices, upfront cost, and all of these issues people would start switching to gas. We did awhile ago and see no reason to buy diesel in the future besides for bigger trucks.


Well said. I havent bought any new diesels I'm a guy that likes to run it to the end then 5 more years. In my search for a new truck I am looking for gas. When I look for a new 4 door I will most likely buy a diesel. Not because I need one but because I like the smell, sound and just cause I want one no other reason. I may end up going gas if I cant find the right deal but for now I love my 05 and dont plan on getting rid of it for a while.


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;1943351 said:


> We still have 6.0 but have done everything you can to it at this point. Lots of money into it but it's a good truck now.
> The 6.4 we had had issues. A few others I know of have had issues. Sounds like the 6.7 is a great motor but it is short lived in terms of real world trials.
> I think with more and more regulations on emissions and fuel economy you will continue to see issues in alot of the motors. All of them are having to create and deal with new technology to keep up.I don't think you will see a motor com out and stay for 10+ years anymore. They will continue to change and evolve to keep up. This will then cause more than "normal" issues with alot of them.
> 
> I am surprised as many people still are committed to diesel as there is. With fuel prices, upfront cost, and all of these issues people would start switching to gas. We did awhile ago and see no reason to buy diesel in the future besides for bigger trucks.


unless something changes gas will be the option from here on out.


----------



## Ranger620

ryde307;1943351 said:


> We still have 6.0 but have done everything you can to it at this point. Lots of money into it but it's a good truck now.
> The 6.4 we had had issues. A few others I know of have had issues. Sounds like the 6.7 is a great motor but it is short lived in terms of real world trials.
> I think with more and more regulations on emissions and fuel economy you will continue to see issues in alot of the motors. All of them are having to create and deal with new technology to keep up.I don't think you will see a motor com out and stay for 10+ years anymore. They will continue to change and evolve to keep up. This will then cause more than "normal" issues with alot of them.
> 
> I am surprised as many people still are committed to diesel as there is. With fuel prices, upfront cost, and all of these issues people would start switching to gas. We did awhile ago and see no reason to buy diesel in the future besides for bigger trucks.


I wish I could have bought that dump truck with salter you just sold


----------



## jimslawnsnow

ryde307;1943351 said:


> We still have 6.0 but have done everything you can to it at this point. Lots of money into it but it's a good truck now.
> The 6.4 we had had issues. A few others I know of have had issues. Sounds like the 6.7 is a great motor but it is short lived in terms of real world trials.
> I think with more and more regulations on emissions and fuel economy you will continue to see issues in alot of the motors. All of them are having to create and deal with new technology to keep up.I don't think you will see a motor com out and stay for 10+ years anymore. They will continue to change and evolve to keep up. This will then cause more than "normal" issues with alot of them.
> 
> I am surprised as many people still are committed to diesel as there is. With fuel prices, upfront cost, and all of these issues people would start switching to gas. We did awhile ago and see no reason to buy diesel in the future besides for bigger trucks.


Well said there's a guy on here that said you can make them bullet proof for 6500. But why spend that money unless you get the truck dirt cheap. Other than the engine I liked mine. The vaccum for the four wheel drive was always out.

I'm buying gas from now on, unless I need to haul heavy stuff everyday. Most lawn work and running around gas is more beneficial.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I see that Ricky guy is drawing replies out on NWS's Facebook again.


----------



## qualitycut

3 crappies the first 3 min now nothing for the last 10


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1943376 said:


> Well said there's a guy on here that said you can make them bullet proof for 6500. But why spend that money unless you get the truck dirt cheap. Other than the engine I liked mine. The vaccum for the four wheel drive was always out.
> 
> I'm buying gas from now on, unless I need to haul heavy stuff everyday. Most lawn work and running around gas is more beneficial.


If diesel get to be cost effective to run vs gas, I will buy a diesel.

Straight numbers, with a average of towing vs driving, that price difference hovers about .40 to recoup the purchase price of a diesel truck before 125,000 miles.

A person can adjust their numbers from there. If you're someone that keeps trucks 200k+ miles, it would make sense to buy diesel. If you're a guy that sells / trades at 100,000 miles or less, then you're fiscally better off to buy gas.

The closer diesel gets to gas in price for the fuel, the mileage drops. When it was $1 per gallon more for diesel, you'd have to get closer to 175k miles before recouping the cost of the diesel.

I too would like to buy a diesel again. I miss it for plowing. I don't miss it for towing. However, as I transition from a guy that doesn't really care about the bottom line to someone that possibly starts to overanalyze it, I have to do what's more fiscally responsible.

Maybe by the time my '13 is paid for, diesel will be cheaper than gas and I'll be buying a diesel truck.

Not sure why gas has gone up .20-.30 in the last week, yet I can find diesel for $2.55.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

New Dodge 3500 crew cab 6.4 gas... $36,000

http://www.wilcoxchryslerdodgejeepa...est+Lake-613ce1560a0a00652df1f5bd3bffed0d.htm


----------



## Minimatt3535

Been a long time since I was on here, but looks like I am right around a lot of you guys over in the west metro. I've always had fords and picked up a '13 6.7 as my first diesel. Had more issues then I would've liked with it which has driven me back towards gas for the next one. Glad to see that I am not the only one thinking that way, I just wish ford would stick the 6 speed behind the V10 in a F550.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1943397 said:


> If diesel get to be cost effective to run vs gas, I will buy a diesel.
> 
> Straight numbers, with a average of towing vs driving, that price difference hovers about .40 to recoup the purchase price of a diesel truck before 125,000 miles.
> 
> A person can adjust their numbers from there. If you're someone that keeps trucks 200k+ miles, it would make sense to buy diesel. If you're a guy that sells / trades at 100,000 miles or less, then you're fiscally better off to buy gas.
> 
> The closer diesel gets to gas in price for the fuel, the mileage drops. When it was $1 per gallon more for diesel, you'd have to get closer to 175k miles before recouping the cost of the diesel.
> 
> I too would like to buy a diesel again. I miss it for plowing. I don't miss it for towing. However, as I transition from a guy that doesn't really care about the bottom line to someone that possibly starts to overanalyze it, I have to do what's more fiscally responsible.
> 
> Maybe by the time my '13 is paid for, diesel will be cheaper than gas and I'll be buying a diesel truck.
> 
> Not sure why gas has gone up .20-.30 in the last week, yet I can find diesel for $2.55.


I really doubt diesel will be cheaper than gas again


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1943422 said:


> I really doubt diesel will be cheaper than gas again


It doesn't have to be cheaper, just get to the point where I break even at 60,000 miles and I'll be looking at diesel.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1943425 said:


> It doesn't have to be cheaper, just get to the point where I break even at 60,000 miles and I'll be looking at diesel.


If it gets to that point I would also look. I usually only keep a truck to 100,000.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1943417 said:


> New Dodge 3500 crew cab 6.4 gas... $36,000
> 
> http://www.wilcoxchryslerdodgejeepa...est+Lake-613ce1560a0a00652df1f5bd3bffed0d.htm


Man that's cheap.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1943433 said:


> Man that's cheap.


They have 3 listed. You can walk in and sign the papers and be out in an hour at that point.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1943425 said:


> It doesn't have to be cheaper, just get to the point where I break even at 60,000 miles and I'll be looking at diesel.


What the milage be? Mpg? Price per gallon would make it vary as well


----------



## DDB

LwnmwrMan22;1943417 said:


> New Dodge 3500 crew cab 6.4 gas... $36,000
> 
> http://www.wilcoxchryslerdodgejeepa...est+Lake-613ce1560a0a00652df1f5bd3bffed0d.htm


I think my next ruck will be this but in white. I really like what I've. Heard/read about the 6.4 gas engine.


----------



## Camden

Minimatt3535;1943418 said:


> Been a long time since I was on here, but looks like I am right around a lot of you guys over in the west metro. I've always had fords and picked up a '13 6.7 as my first diesel. Had more issues then I would've liked with it which has driven me back towards gas for the next one. Glad to see that I am not the only one thinking that way, I just wish ford would stick the 6 speed behind the V10 in a F550.


Agreed. The V10 in my F450 is a workhorse. Not one issue with it.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1943444 said:


> They have 3 listed. You can walk in and sign the papers and be out in an hour at that point.


If I was in the market for a new truck I wouldn't look any further than that. The only option it doesn't have that I like is fog lights. I'm a big fan of those.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1943444 said:


> They have 3 listed. You can walk in and sign the papers and be out in an hour at that point.


Man that's tough to pass up.

I have been thinking about it a lot since you talked about it a while back

Just not sure about dodge, what king of MPG with the 6.4??


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1943133 said:


> I think some haven't been to bed yet.


Guilty here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1943456 said:


> What the milage be? Mpg? Price per gallon would make it vary as well


Right, the price per gallon is the main fluctuator, since MPG between the gas / diesel would be what it is.

You'd have to get down to around .20 difference between gas and diesel, which I'm not sure that would happen.

When I started buying gas trucks in '12, my mileage on the gas was 8 mph with the 5.7 Hemi and about 12 with my '11 6.7 Cummins. Price was gas being .40 / gallon cheaper.

With my 6.4, the mileage is higher, and the price difference is greater.

With the 6.7 Cummins, they are getting better mileage too.

Easy way to tell, go for a test drive. Drive one of each. They both have onboard computers. Reset the real time MPG indicator and watch it as you drive different speeds. Take notes on both on what the indicator reads.

Then do that for whatever brand. Brand specific they wont give you exact mileage per tank, but they will give you mileage during whatever driving you're doing at that moment.

I'm not sure what the dealer would do if you pulled up with a skid on a trailer and said you wanted to pull it between trucks. Technically, it can be done since all trucks come with 7 way plugs and built in brake controllers, just not sure if the dealer would want you running around with a skid behind a new truck.


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;1943475 said:


> Guilty here.


I stay up way to late. I actually just got up a bit ago.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1943493 said:


> I stay up way to late. I actually just got up a bit ago.


Yeah I just got up when I posted that. I'm suck in a bad sleep schedule


----------



## skorum03

Camden;1943463 said:


> Agreed. The V10 in my F450 is a workhorse. Not one issue with it.


My parents bought a v10 excursion when they first came out in 2000 or maybe '99, my youngest brother still drives it. Seems to be a great engine, uses a lot of gas though.


----------



## skorum03

Camden;1943466 said:


> If I was in the market for a new truck I wouldn't look any further than that. The only option it doesn't have that I like is fog lights. I'm a big fan of those.


Seriously me too. I like the fog lamps as well. I'm not in the new truck market, but I might have just joined it. I have been looking for something decent in the 15-20k range, but for that price might as well just buy new it seems.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1943417 said:


> New Dodge 3500 crew cab 6.4 gas... $36,000
> 
> http://www.wilcoxchryslerdodgejeepa...est+Lake-613ce1560a0a00652df1f5bd3bffed0d.htm


"HD Vinyl 40/20/40 Split Bench Seat"

Wait....what?
They still make vinyl seats?

Stickered at 45k


----------



## Polarismalibu

skorum03;1943515 said:


> My parents bought a v10 excursion when they first came out in 2000 or maybe '99, my youngest brother still drives it. Seems to be a great engine, uses a lot of gas though.


I had a 2000 excursion with the v10. They were cool trucks if they still made them I would buy one if I had kids. Great truck for cabin trips with the family.

There's been quite a few people who have bought new superdutys and made them into a excursion


----------



## BossPlow614

Minimatt3535;1943418 said:


> Been a long time since I was on here, but looks like I am right around a lot of you guys over in the west metro. I've always had fords and picked up a '13 6.7 as my first diesel. Had more issues then I would've liked with it which has driven me back towards gas for the next one. Glad to see that I am not the only one thinking that way, I just wish ford would stick the 6 speed behind the V10 in a F550.


What issues have you had with your 6.7?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1943520 said:


> "HD Vinyl 40/20/40 Split Bench Seat"
> 
> Wait....what?
> They still make vinyl seats?
> 
> Stickered at 45k


Sticker don't mean anything. Figure 8-10 grand off that.


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;1943515 said:


> My parents bought a v10 excursion when they first came out in 2000 or maybe '99, my youngest brother still drives it. Seems to be a great engine, uses a lot of gas though.


They were good engines. We still have on in a F450. But they do drink alot of gas and the manifold bolts can be an issue. Other than they are great.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Minimatt3535;1943418 said:


> Been a long time since I was on here, but looks like I am right around a lot of you guys over in the west metro. I've always had fords and picked up a '13 6.7 as my first diesel. Had more issues then I would've liked with it which has driven me back towards gas for the next one. Glad to see that I am not the only one thinking that way, I just wish ford would stick the 6 speed behind the V10 in a F550.


That's surprising. The only 6.7 I know of having issues where the 2011 they had turbo issues that ford corrected by the 2012 trucks.


----------



## skorum03

Polarismalibu;1943530 said:


> I had a 2000 excursion with the v10. They were cool trucks if they still made them I would buy one if I had kids. Great truck for cabin trips with the family.
> 
> There's been quite a few people who have bought new superdutys and made them into a excursion


Yeah my dad always says if they ever put them back in production he would buy another one just because he likes them so much, not because he has four kids, 2 of whom (almost 3) are out of the house, so he doesn't really need an 8 seat vehicle haha



SSS Inc.;1943535 said:


> They were good engines. We still have on in a F450. But they do drink alot of gas and the manifold bolts can be an issue. Other than they are great.


Yeah thats the biggest complaint is the 10 mpg or less. I remember when I was in high school we would pull the boat around and get like 8 mpg. Huge fuel tanks though, we took it to country jam this summer because we needed the seating space and I put a new fuel pump in it right before we left and could not believe the size of the tank.


----------



## Polarismalibu

skorum03;1943540 said:


> Yeah my dad always says if they ever put them back in production he would buy another one just because he likes them so much, not because he has four kids, 2 of whom (almost 3) are out of the house, so he doesn't really need an 8 seat vehicle haha.


Here you go he can get one.

http://www.customautosbytim.com/2011FordExcursion.html


----------



## Minimatt3535

Polarismalibu;1943536 said:


> That's surprising. The only 6.7 I know of having issues where the 2011 they had turbo issues that ford corrected by the 2012 trucks.


So far I have had a turbo put in it (fluttering and power issues in 6th gear at low rpm), the heater coil for the cat piss tank went out and caused a lot of issues last winter, a series of exhaust sensors after that and then back order on them that left me with a check engine light on for 9 months or so (no remote start  ). More recently the water pump started leaking and had to be replaced. I think a lot of these issues could have been handled better by the dealer and the way they did things pissed me off more than the actual break downs.

Also not 6.7 related but rear drive shaft seal was puking oil at 20k miles which seemed really weird to me, and I replace the steering wheel buttons every 10k for the radio (they are bad again with 38k on it and out of warranty)

Don't get me wrong, the thing makes stupid power and gets great mileage but after all this **** I can't justify another. I'd rather deal with poor mileage and have an easy to fix gas engine. Everyone I tell about my truck is mind blown, because the 6.7 is generally great. I'm convinced I got a lemon.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Minimatt3535;1943552 said:


> So far I have had a turbo put in it (fluttering and power issues in 6th gear at low rpm), the heater coil for the cat piss tank went out and caused a lot of issues last winter, a series of exhaust sensors after that and then back order on them that left me with a check engine light on for 9 months or so (no remote start  ). More recently the water pump started leaking and had to be replaced. I think a lot of these issues could have been handled better by the dealer and the way they did things pissed me off more than the actual break downs.
> 
> Also not 6.7 related but rear drive shaft seal was puking oil at 20k miles which seemed really weird to me, and I replace the steering wheel buttons every 10k for the radio (they are bad again with 38k on it and out of warranty)
> 
> Don't get me wrong, the thing makes stupid power and gets great mileage but after all this **** I can't justify another. I'd rather deal with poor mileage and have an easy to fix gas engine. Everyone I tell about my truck is mind blown, because the 6.7 is generally great. I'm convinced I got a lemon.


I'm convinced you got a lemon too. If it keeps happening I would try to get them to buy it back. Crap like that happens to all manufactures. The two 6.7 I have had have been awsome. I broke a front axle plowing on my '14 other then that nothing. Granted I only had 23k on that truck but I beat the piss out if it all summer working.


----------



## Green Grass

How the cafe do you guys drive in the city every day!!


----------



## Minimatt3535

Polarismalibu;1943561 said:


> I'm convinced you got a lemon too. If it keeps happening I would try to get them to buy it back. Crap like that happens to all manufactures. The two 6.7 I have had have been awsome. I broke a front axle plowing on my '14 other then that nothing. Granted I only had 23k on that truck but I beat the piss out if it all summer working.


I was really tempted to make a big stink and force them to buy it back, but the break downs are technically just below requirements for lemon law in MN. I heard a lot of horror stories about the 6.7 in chassis cab trucks, so the V10 is the only option I see in them. And for a lawn/plow truck a 6.2 should be more then enough. I don't see myself worrying about a new 6.7 for a few years unless problems arise with this one again, and by then there could easily be a new engine in them.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1943533 said:


> Sticker don't mean anything. Figure 8-10 grand off that.


Just sharing the facts... xysport


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1943564 said:


> How the cafe do you guys drive in the city every day!!


I get mad everyday I do


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1943564 said:


> How the cafe do you guys drive in the city every day!!


I'm in Minneapolis/Richfield. Hate it here


----------



## Bill1090

Do any of you metro guys know if there is a Western dealer open saturdays?


----------



## Green Grass

Bill1090;1943590 said:


> Do any of you metro guys know if there is a Western dealer open saturdays?


Snow plow plus in Buffalo


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1943584 said:


> I'm in Minneapolis/Richfield. Hate it here


I just dropped my parents off at the airport.


----------



## Green Grass

Bill1090;1943590 said:


> Do any of you metro guys know if there is a Western dealer open saturdays?


What do you need?


----------



## BossPlow614

Polarismalibu;1943536 said:


> That's surprising. The only 6.7 I know of having issues where the 2011 they had turbo issues that ford corrected by the 2012 trucks.


I read up on that online because I was worried about mine. That was on the early build 2011s, the ones built starting in 2010 & through early 2011 until about February or so. Thankfully mine was built in May.


----------



## Green Grass

I guess all this truck talk made my truck angry.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1943564 said:


> How the cafe do you guys drive in the city every day!!


Put the plow on and push.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1943608 said:


> I guess all this truck talk made my truck angry.


Should've bought a chevy. :waving:Thumbs Up


----------



## Bill1090

Green Grass;1943596 said:


> What do you need?


Truck I'm getting needs a mount. Michaels down here don't have one.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1943621 said:


> Truck I'm getting needs a mount. Michaels down here don't have one.


Countryside Services
PlowWorld

Both are more on my side of town, you'll want to call first.

Both would be closer for you than Snowplows Plus.

Apsen would be the distributor. Not sure if they have Saturday hours.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1943594 said:


> I just dropped my parents off at the airport.


I drove past the exit. I wanted to go a hop on a plane to pretty much anywhere, but past


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1943608 said:


> I guess all this truck talk made my truck angry.


Another reason I went away from diesel


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like I gotta tear the Sheetrock down. Got all the loose stuff tore off, but the paper still has waves to it.

Tried to primer and put a skim coat on, hoping it would flatten back out, but no go.

Gonna let the mud dry tonight, then cut it 4' up and just put 5 new sheets in.

Gonna be easier than trying to get rid of every little ripple.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NAM is throwing a wrench in the works for next week. Basically starts heading up midnight Tuesday morning. GFS has been a midday snow on Tuesday.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1943631 said:


> Looks like I gotta tear the Sheetrock down. Got all the loose stuff tore off, but the paper still has waves to it.
> 
> Tried to primer and put a skim coat on, hoping it would flatten back out, but no go.
> 
> Gonna let the mud dry tonight, then cut it 4' up and just put 5 new sheets in.
> 
> Gonna be easier than trying to get rid of every little ripple.


what did you figure out with the well?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1943642 said:


> what did you figure out with the well?


Nothing really. MIL said she took a shower, it worked. Went to the bathroom, worked.

Just too much to fill up the 40 gallon top load washer drum.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1943643 said:


> Nothing really. MIL said she took a shower, it worked. Went to the bathroom, worked.
> 
> Just too much to fill up the 40 gallon top load washer drum.


Then maybe the HE washer is the way to go.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1943643 said:


> Nothing really. MIL said she took a shower, it worked. Went to the bathroom, worked.
> 
> Just too much to fill up the 40 gallon top load washer drum.


I would imagine theirs an underlying issue if it suddenly can't keep up with the same washer that didn't have issues in the past.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1943656 said:


> I would imagine theirs an underlying issue if it suddenly can't keep up with the same washer that didn't have issues in the past.


I agree. I'm trying to figure out if I would be better off to go back to a 1/2 HP pump instead of the 1 HP I replaced it with. The 1/2 HP is rated at 8 gallons per minute, the 1 HP is 18 GPM. Maybe the 1 HP is Trying to suck too much water?

I figured I would try to get more water volume, but maybe I'm shooting myself in the foot.


----------



## BossPlow614

This is pretty good.


----------



## skorum03

So most of you will remember that I had my truck in at ford this week having a couple driveshaft u-joints replaced, got it back yesterday, just went and tried my 4 wheel drive to see if noise was gone, noise still there, nothing different. Crawl under truck, they rebuilt the rear driveshaft. IDIOTS!

I'm so pissed


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1943627 said:


> Countryside Services
> PlowWorld
> 
> Both are more on my side of town, you'll want to call first.
> 
> Both would be closer for you than Snowplows Plus.
> 
> Apsen would be the distributor. Not sure if they have Saturday hours.


Thank you sir.


----------



## Bill1090

skorum03;1943686 said:


> So most of you will remember that I had my truck in at ford this week having a couple driveshaft u-joints replaced, got it back yesterday, just went and tried my 4 wheel drive to see if noise was gone, noise still there, nothing different. Crawl under truck, they rebuilt the rear driveshaft. IDIOTS!
> 
> I'm so pissed


You might want to find a new dealer.....


----------



## Bill1090

Roads are white...... from pre treating.


----------



## skorum03

Bill1090;1943689 said:


> You might want to find a new dealer.....


I just went in there and told them the situation along with the original quote they gave me for the work, two front desk people were looking at it like, uh oh. Scheduled me to come back in on Wednesday to "figure out what needs to be done." I left, but might go back and ruin someone's weekend because it will make me feel better.


----------



## unit28

Going to agree with nws attm

dgex says so........


----------



## Green Grass

BossPlow614;1943675 said:


> This is pretty good.


Looks like TK tax dollars hard at it


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;1943621 said:


> Truck I'm getting needs a mount. Michaels down here don't have one.


Between countryside and snowplow plus one of those to will have it I'm sure


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1943564 said:


> How the cafe do you guys drive in the city every day!!


Try sending a dozen trucks down the road in this crap. 494 area is the worst on the southside this time of day.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1943640 said:


> NAM is throwing a wrench in the works for next week. Basically starts heading up midnight Tuesday morning. GFS has been a midday snow on Tuesday.


What are your thoughts on Sunday morning?


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;1943703 said:


> Looks like TK tax dollars hard at it


IALTO!:laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

I think I just pulled off the greatest scam on my kids ever. I told them if they want to help clean the house I'm offering prizes. You should have seen how much they did when I announced "the next ten minutes are triple bonus points". I don't even know what that meant but they thought it was good. They finished just in time for one of their cousins to come over to spend the night and nobody asked about the prizes!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1943725 said:


> I think I just pulled off the greatest scam on my kids ever. I told them if they want to help clean the house I'm offering prizes. You should have seen how much they did when I announced "the next ten minutes are triple bonus points". I don't even know what that meant but they thought it was good. They finished just in time for one of their cousins to come over to spend the night and nobody asked about the prizes!


Don't count on that working everytime!


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1943725 said:


> I think I just pulled off the greatest scam on my kids ever. I told them if they want to help clean the house I'm offering prizes. You should have seen how much they did when I announced "the next ten minutes are triple bonus points". I don't even know what that meant but they thought it was good. They finished just in time for one of their cousins to come over to spend the night and nobody asked about the prizes!


Where is my prize!!!ussmileyflag


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1943733 said:


> Where is my prize!!!ussmileyflag


Did you clean up all your toys?

And Polaris, I figure its a one time deal. House looks great though. They will eventually remember to ask about their "prizes" I'm sure.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1943738 said:


> Did you clean up all your toys?
> 
> And Polaris, I figure its a one time deal. House looks great though. They will eventually remember to ask about their "prizes" I'm sure.


I sure did!!:waving::waving:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1943743 said:


> I sure did!!:waving::waving:


Prize is in the Mail! payup


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1943720 said:


> What are your thoughts on Sunday morning?


I'll have an answer in the morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I see snow chances increased Sat night / Sun.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1943761 said:


> I see snow chances increased Sat night / Sun.


They have me at 40% and .3" on the hourly. Basically nothing.

I get the reasoning behind NWS' current thoughts but I just hope they don't go light just because they don't want to get burned again. It would be nice to see a little more reinforcement behind the models so we know what to plan on.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak updated.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Novak is covering his a$$


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1943772 said:


> Novak updated.


You been out fishing?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Novak is following NWS, but sees what's on the meteo and other models.

Like I said....we will see what is on the radar tomorrow.


----------



## CityGuy

Steak, homemade mashed potatoes and, homemade bread is what's for dinner. Oh and a bag of microwavable veggies. Man I am a good chef.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1943666 said:


> I agree. I'm trying to figure out if I would be better off to go back to a 1/2 HP pump instead of the 1 HP I replaced it with. The 1/2 HP is rated at 8 gallons per minute, the 1 HP is 18 GPM. Maybe the 1 HP is Trying to suck too much water?
> 
> I figured I would try to get more water volume, but maybe I'm shooting myself in the foot.


I'd go back to the 1/2... Bigger Pump won't help if you're outpacing the source...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1943779 said:


> I'd go back to the 1/2... Bigger Pump won't help if you're outpacing the source...


I think I will do that tomorrow if we don't have a chance of snow.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1943745 said:


> Prize is in the Mail! payup


Waiting by the mailbox


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1943782 said:


> Waiting by the mailbox


Put on your jacket. It's a little chilly out.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1943784 said:


> Put on your jacket. It's a little chilly out.


Thanks I forget that sometimes.


----------



## Ranger620

Sss im watching reruns of gold rush. Didn't you say something about another show being sponsored by toyota? I think gold rush must be sponsored by ford. Not alot of anything else. Seems like 90% ford


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1943791 said:


> Sss im watching reruns of gold rush. Didn't you say something about another show being sponsored by toyota? I think gold rush must be sponsored by ford. Not alot of anything else. Seems like 90% ford


Yeah, Highway through Hell must be sponsored by Toyota. He bought a lousy two pickups and tours the Toyota plant. I would have rather watched some guy struggle to pull out a wreck for five minutes.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I don't think Novak was in the mood for questions tonight.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1943795 said:


> I don't think Novak was in the mood for questions tonight.


Suck up....


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1943795 said:


> I don't think Novak was in the mood for questions tonight.


For fb not being important he sure dose post a lot

Way to kiss his a$$


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1943801 said:


> Suck up....


If you're nice to Novak and NWS you can get some good info once in awhile. What I gathered from his response is he is busy updating whoever pays him. If something wasn't going to possibly happen he wouldn't be updating.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1943805 said:


> For fb not being important he sure dose post a lot
> 
> Way to kiss his a$$


See above. Who do you think he will respond to in the future.....Me or that Quality Guy? Jeremy knows what I'm doing.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1943808 said:


> If you're nice to Novak and NWS you can get some good info once in awhile. What I gathered from his response is he is busy updating whoever pays him. If something wasn't going to possibly happen he wouldn't be updating.


I don't have to suck up that is what we have you for!


----------



## Green Grass

We just need it to shift north.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1943810 said:


> See above. Who do you think he will respond to in the future.....Me or that Quality Guy? Jeremy knows what I'm doing.


Probably both. Just to totaly different responses! Like green said we don't need to kiss a$$ you got it covered


----------



## Ranger620

They pretreated in stillwater. Out here for the eavining. Anyone no a good spot for dinner? ?


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1943835 said:


> They pretreated in stillwater. Out here for the eavining. Anyone no a good spot for dinner? ?


Water front inn. I think it's called. Old hotel on river


----------



## TKLAWN

Ranger620;1943835 said:


> They pretreated in stillwater. Out here for the eavining. Anyone no a good spot for dinner? ?


Smally's Caribbean BBQ. Super cool place.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1943850 said:


> Smally's Caribbean BBQ. Super cool place.


Food channel just called this the best BBQ of all time.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1943865 said:


> Food channel just called this the best BBQ of all time.


Was that place on Diners Driveins and dives? Sounds familiar.


----------



## Polarismalibu

TKLAWN;1943850 said:


> Smally's Caribbean BBQ. Super cool place.


That place is awesome! Q fanatic in Champlin is really good too


----------



## BossPlow614

unit28;1943701 said:


> Going to agree with nws attm
> 
> dgex says so........


For which possible event, tomorrow or Monday night?


----------



## Ranger620

TKLAWN;1943850 said:


> Smally's Caribbean BBQ. Super cool place.


Tk wins.
Yes this is the one that was on dinners driveinns and dives or whatever its called. Ten min wait and we're in. Then gonna go hit the late movie and watch american sniper.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1943877 said:


> For which possible event, tomorrow or Monday night?


Tomorrow.....


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1943882 said:


> Tomorrow.....


Just a light dusting


----------



## qualitycut

What are the locals saying for tomorrow?


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1943892 said:


> What are the locals saying for tomorrow?


Coating to 1" by noon Sunday


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1943894 said:


> Coating to 1" by noon Sunday


For where?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1943901 said:


> For where?


Cities, i seen 2 plus for you.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1943892 said:


> What are the locals saying for tomorrow?


They are basically all saying, without saying, that the models are wrong. Novak said more or less the same thing to me.

Now wouldn't that be funny if they all stick with that and we end up with 4".


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1943901 said:


> For where?


Iowa NWS has (or had a few hours ago) you almost in the 3-4" range.


----------



## Ranger620

Accu has rogers at 1-3


----------



## jimslawnsnow

accu shows 10 out of 15 days in march with snow


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1943769 said:


> They have me at 40% and .3" on the hourly. Basically nothing.
> 
> I get the reasoning behind NWS' current thoughts but I just hope they don't go light just because they don't want to get burned again. It would be nice to see a little more reinforcement behind the models so we know what to plan on.


Better to watch spgetti charts. .....


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;1943901 said:


> For where?


You saw the map i posted earlier?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1943908 said:


> Iowa NWS has (or had a few hours ago) you almost in the 3-4" range.


funny how different ones have different outlooks for snow. the hourly shows 1.5 from 6pm tomorrow til 6pm sunday night


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1943921 said:


> accu shows 10 out of 15 days in march with snow


Believe it when I see it on the ground


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1943929 said:


> You saw the map i posted earlier?


on my phone I did. hard to see on there


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1943924 said:


> Better to watch spgetti charts. .....


I'm not sure if I can handle those charts right now.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;1943933 said:


> Believe it when I see it on the ground


not long ago they had almost everyday at 40-45 after this coming week with a few dips here and there


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1943930 said:


> funny how different ones have different outlooks for snow. the hourly shows 1.5 from 6pm tomorrow til 6pm sunday night


Our office shows 3+ over all of Iowa on their map. Iowa nws shows 3-4" at the northern most edge and 9" in southern Iowa. Quite a difference in ideas or ours is being VERY vague.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1943913 said:


> Accu has rogers at 1-3


That's Monday


----------



## unit28

A 500 mb track keeps the bulk south.

Line wave comes from the lakes in the
mid lvl atmosphere . Brings moisture down southward

Thin line with an axis


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1943943 said:


> That's Monday


Actually, Accuweather has me in Mpls at 1-3" tomorrow night. 2.4" on the breakdown.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1943950 said:


> Actually, Accuweather has me in Mpls at 1-3" tomorrow night. 2.4" on the breakdown.


I see Your right. Earlier it was Monday


----------



## Bill1090

Got the truck. Headed up to the cities in the am to find a mount and light adapter. Locals are saying 4" for me on sunday.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;1943959 said:


> Got the truck. Headed up to the cities in the am to find a mount and light adapter. Locals are saying 4" for me on sunday.


Where are the pics?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1943874 said:


> That place is awesome! Q fanatic in Champlin is really good too


Q fanatic hands down one of my top 3 barbecue places...


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;1943963 said:


> Where are the pics?


Put them up tomorrow. It's nothing great. 03 F250 with the 7.3.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1943907 said:


> They are basically all saying, without saying, that the models are wrong. Novak said more or less the same thing to me.
> 
> Now wouldn't that be funny if they all stick with that and we end up with 4".


Yeah, I don't get it... I look at the meteogram and the model maps, then look at the NWS weather story from 4 hours ago and it's like I'm looking at two different events...


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1943936 said:


> I'm not sure if I can handle those charts right now.


:laughing: That sir... is hilarious!


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1943944 said:


> A 500 mb track keeps the bulk south.
> 
> Line wave comes from the lakes in the
> mid lvl atmosphere . Brings moisture down southward
> 
> Thin line with an axis


South like Iowa South then?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;1943977 said:


> Put them up tomorrow. It's nothing great. 03 F250 with the 7.3.


Rules are rules!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;1943977 said:


> Put them up tomorrow. It's nothing great. 03 F250 with the 7.3.


Solid.....


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1943976 said:


> Q fanatic hands down one of my top 3 barbecue places...


For sure!!!!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

must be made of gold for 3.5 mil

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/for/4863212514.html


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1943907 said:


> They are basically all saying, without saying, that the models are wrong. Novak said more or less the same thing to me.
> 
> Now wouldn't that be funny if they all stick with that and we end up with 4".


yeah, you're a riot Richard.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Oh no! There goes the Nam!

NAM down....NAM down!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bill1090

Just for you Polaris


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1943976 said:


> Q fanatic hands down one of my top 3 barbecue places...


John Hardy's in Rochester comes in a close 2nd. I need to try some of the BBQ out of state though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1943943 said:


> That's Monday


No it's not..... Lino Lakes is 1-3" tomorrow night.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

BossPlow614;1944008 said:


> John Hardy's in Rochester comes in a close 2nd. I need to try some of the BBQ out of state though.


don't go to Kansas city


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

When did Mystic Lake get halftime cheerleaders performing in the middle of the casino?

Is this to distract me from counting cards?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1944026 said:


> When did Mystic Lake get halftime cheerleaders performing in the middle of the casino?
> 
> Is this to distract me from counting cards?


They had them on the poker tables one night I was there


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1944026 said:


> When did Mystic Lake get halftime cheerleaders performing in the middle of the casino?
> 
> Is this to distract me from counting cards?


Thats how they figure out the gambling addicts. If you don't look at the ladies you have a problem.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;1944006 said:


> Just for you Polaris


Looks good! Those 7.3 are nice


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1943996 said:


> must be made of gold for 3.5 mil
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/for/4863212514.html


So... besides the obvious... Don't you have to run with the wings on all the time? Otherwise everything would wear uneven?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;1944006 said:


> Just for you Polaris


Nice ride!


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1944021 said:


> don't go to Kansas city


I've heard that somewhere else too


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1944003 said:


> Oh no! There goes the Nam!
> 
> NAM down....NAM down!!!!!!!!!!!


Noooo!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

What a gopher game!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1944026 said:


> When did Mystic Lake get halftime cheerleaders performing in the middle of the casino?
> 
> Is this to distract me from counting cards?


Jesus... I guess I should have had grandma babysit the kids instead of going there with the wife...

Also... they usually have some form of dancers there on weekends...


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1944043 said:


> So... besides the obvious... Don't you have to run with the wings on all the time? Otherwise everything would wear uneven?


Nope, Just clean ups!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1944043 said:


> So... besides the obvious... Don't you have to run with the wings on all the time? Otherwise everything would wear uneven?


I would think so. Never had wings. Not sure why you'd want them off anyway, unless you had drive lanes or odd spot I guess


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Every time I refresh this page on my phone, it either takes me to page one or two pages back. Its annoying


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1944053 said:


> I would think so. Never had wings. Not sure why you'd want them off anyway, unless you had drive lanes or odd spot I guess


I suppose that would work... Keep them on all the time... Take them off for those couple of bank drive thrus or another narrow spot, then put the wings right back on...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1944043 said:


> So... besides the obvious... Don't you have to run with the wings on all the time? Otherwise everything would wear uneven?


They are a hard rubber edge on the wings so im guessing if your edge on the blade goes down and you throw them on it wouldn't take long to wear down to that point


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1944064 said:


> They are a hard rubber edge on the wings so im guessing if your edge on the blade goes down and you throw them on it wouldn't take long to wear down to that point


If there was a lot difference you'd leave a mess and be pissed off pretty quick. If it s 1/4" not so bad. Those dumb hard puck things for the center were a pain.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone see Ian's forecast? I obviously didn't.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1944072 said:


> If there was a lot difference you'd leave a mess and be pissed off pretty quick. If it s 1/4" not so bad. Those dumb hard puck things for the center were a pain.


If you used them even half the time you plow it would not be noticeable


----------



## SSS Inc.

SSS Inc.;1944050 said:


> What a gopher game!!!


I know right?!?!?!?

Great game.


----------



## mnlefty

jimslawnsnow;1944056 said:


> Every time I refresh this page on my phone, it either takes me to page one or two pages back. Its annoying


Odd... I have the weather forum as my bookmark, then when I click on our thread it always takes me to the last post read/first new post. If I just refresh the page it does as it should and adds on the new posts/pages.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

mnlefty;1944094 said:


> Odd... I have the weather forum as my bookmark, then when I click on our thread it always takes me to the last post read/first new post. If I just refresh the page it does as it should and adds on the new posts/pages.


Same..... I have this thread booked.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1944097 said:


> Same..... I have this thread booked.


My computer and phone both go back to the page on the day I bookmarked it. I always have to click "last" then click back a few to where I stopped reading.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Yuhas shows 4" for me. And said 30's for next weekend. Shows 2" for metro but says he's keeping it an inch


----------



## jimslawnsnow

mnlefty;1944094 said:


> Odd... I have the weather forum as my bookmark, then when I click on our thread it always takes me to the last post read/first new post. If I just refresh the page it does as it should and adds on the new posts/pages.


This is on my phone. I keep it open in a tab. Its just been today when I refresh to see new comments is when it does it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1944099 said:


> Yuhas shows 4" for me. And said 30's for next weekend. *Shows 2" for metro but says he's keeping it an inch*


Thats because he saw the new NAM and now the new GFS. :crying:

Now that they all back off we are all set to get 2.5" of fluff. Book it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Sure is a lot of summer stuff hitting craigslist already. 

Looking for a 36" mower if anyone has one. No pistol grip POS. Doesn't need to be new but decent shape


----------



## cbservicesllc

Even Hammer is saying Coating to an Inch for the Metro, heaviest South... :crying:


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1944104 said:


> Sure is a lot of summer stuff hitting craigslist already.
> 
> Looking for a 36" mower if anyone has one. No pistol grip POS. Doesn't need to be new but decent shape


How about a Toro T Bar style? Belt Drive...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1944107 said:


> How about a Toro T Bar style? Belt Drive...


How big and how much?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1944101 said:


> Thats because he saw the new NAM and now the new GFS. :crying:
> 
> .
> 
> Now that they all back off we are all set to get 2.5" of fluff. Book it.


Doh k.........


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1944108 said:


> How big and how much?


36 inch.........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Amateur dance off at Mystic. We need to leave, but this is too funny.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1944107 said:


> How about a Toro T Bar style? Belt Drive...


Possible. Some details on it when you can


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1944113 said:


> 36 inch.........


Correct...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1944118 said:


> Correct...


Lol you did say it in your post


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1944122 said:


> Lol you did say it in your post


I didn't read it in his post. Where's it say that?


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1944117 said:


> Possible. Some details on it when you can


Copy that...


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1944123 said:


> I didn't read it in his post. Where's it say that?


It was in your post I replied to... Details
..


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1944126 said:


> It was in your post I replied to... Details
> ..


In my post not your. Whatever I guess. Just giving him a hard time


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1944123 said:


> I didn't read it in his post. Where's it say that?


Was in your post when you asked about a 36 he responded with having a toro


----------



## cbservicesllc

I don't know what just happened... but I think Miranda Lambert just made me want to buy a Ram...


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1944127 said:


> In my post not your. Whatever I guess. Just giving him a hard time


I know... I was saying it was in your post that I replied to... just details... No big deal...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1944113 said:


> 36 inch.........


Not you....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1944136 said:


> I know... I was saying it was in your post that I replied to... just details... No big deal...


Kinda like getting a rise out of him. Especially on the 6.0 issues


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1944138 said:


> Kinda like getting a rise out of him. Especially on the 6.0 issues


Yea because my 6.0 didnt have any problems but i had a 05. Every truck has issues.


----------



## ryde307

Lwnmwr I have more info on your well. The guy just called me 10 min ago. I will call you in the morning with info.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1944143 said:


> Lwnmwr I have more info on your well. The guy just called me 10 min ago. I will call you in the morning with info.


Kkok..........


----------



## BossPlow614

jimslawnsnow;1944104 said:


> Sure is a lot of summer stuff hitting craigslist already.
> 
> Looking for a 36" mower if anyone has one. No pistol grip POS. Doesn't need to be new but decent shape


I have a 36" TTHP (hydro) with sulky. It does have pistol grips but it's pretty easy to operate. Great machine that I'd be interested in selling. I want to pick up a 36" Vantage.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Novak posted @ 10:30. Model guidance puts snow in IA/IL for the 00 Zulu runs. Hard to get even an inch for MSP.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1944154 said:


> Novak posted @ 10:30. Model guidance puts snow in IA/IL for the 00 Zulu runs. Hard to get even an inch for MSP.


Ahhhh god.....


----------



## qualitycut

So my choices are, go home tomorrow because it's "supposed" to snow or stat up tomorrow then go to lutsen sunday into monday for the super bowl with the gfs family.

I like option 1 best.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1944104 said:


> Sure is a lot of summer stuff hitting craigslist already.
> 
> Looking for a 36" mower if anyone has one. No pistol grip POS. Doesn't need to be new but decent shape


I have one with pistol grips. It's far from a pos I don't need it anymore.


----------



## unit28

Couple days ago
I said watch thy 700mb vertical
and 500mb vorticity track......

Anyway.
after working another 60 in 5
I could say im tired but I'm wide awake
Going to work attm


----------



## Bill1090

I'm at "around an inch" says NWS.


----------



## Bill1090

And we are headed northbound.


----------



## CityGuy

23 and cloudy


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Well I've been up since 8 yesterday morning, stayed up all night doing invoices. I'm wide awake, I'm sure that will change right about the time the little one wakes up. I have the weather channel on and they are saying 1-3" for the twin cities tonight. I didn't think we were going to get but a dusting?


----------



## SnowGuy73

18° overcast calm.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Down to little or no accumulation....

Lame!


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## unit28

Im out 







Till next sunday........


----------



## CityGuy

Yuhas says 1-2 metro.


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;1944177 said:


> And we are headed northbound.


Did you locate your plow frame that you needed?


----------



## CityGuy

Cody says it starts around midnight and ends around noon tomorrow.


----------



## ringahding1

NOAA Hourly has me 12 am - 8 am with nothing, literally shows no totals...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

BossPlow614;1944151 said:


> I have a 36" TTHP (hydro) with sulky. It does have pistol grips but it's pretty easy to operate. Great machine that I'd be interested in selling. I want to pick up a 36" Vantage.


I had plenty of pistol grips. Never again. I've been looking for a 36 vantage as well, along with a wright stander, but no luck. There is a couple on craigslist, but priced high on one and the other one the hours don't match condition. I dont want to buy new since its just a handful of places


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1944159 said:


> I have one with pistol grips. It's far from a pos I don't need it anymore.


I shouldn't say they are a POS to everyone, just me. Hurts my hands thinking about the ones I had


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NWS seems to moved it se some


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1944230 said:


> NWS seems to moved it se some


Hope it's not like the last few storms but I got a feeling the cities may only get a dusting at best.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;1944254 said:


> Hope it's not like the last few storms but I got a feeling the cities may only get a dusting at best.


If I get 4" I'd gladly give you guys a couple inches since everyone is getting rusty at operating their equipment


----------



## CityGuy

Bel says dry air from North will clash with moisture and cause it to erode it.


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;1944263 said:


> Bel says dry air from North will clash with moisture and cause it to erode it.


She shows a coating at best in the metro.


----------



## CityGuy

Good psa


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I don't have a clue on what to think about tonight.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1944302 said:


> I don't have a clue on what to think about tonight.


There is a chance of snow from 0 to 6 feet


----------



## CityGuy

I still think a dusting to .5 at best in the cities.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1944311 said:


> There is a chance of snow from 0 to 6 feet


Well that sums it up.


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;1944200 said:


> Did you locate your plow frame that you needed?


Negative. Up here on a wing and a prayer.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1944317 said:


> Negative. Up here on a wing and a prayer.


Did ya try Craigslist?

What are you looking for?


----------



## Green Grass

Novak has a new map up


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1944311 said:


> There is a chance of snow from 0 to 6 feet


Sounds about right... maybe inches though


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1944328 said:


> Novak has a new map up


I still don't know what to think.


----------



## CityGuy

God I hate going to the dentist.


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;1944336 said:


> God I hate going to the dentist.


And their running late. Imagine that.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1944320 said:


> Did ya try Craigslist?
> 
> What are you looking for?


I'm looking now. I need the ultra mount for an 03 F250.

We're making a stop at the cabelas in Woodbury right now.


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;1944341 said:


> I'm looking now. I need the ultra mount for an 03 F250.
> 
> We're making a stop at the cabelas in Woodbury right now.


Nothing in Rochester? Jim or bano?


----------



## CityGuy

Some very interesting people here waiting.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1944302 said:


> I don't have a clue on what to think about tonight.


It sure isn't going to take much of a shift to put us in the snow. I doubt it will happen but hey you never know. I don't trust it yet since every model run keeps changing.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1944344 said:


> It sure isn't going to take much of a shift to put us in the snow. I doubt it will happen but hey you never know. I don't trust it yet since every model run keeps changing.


And nothing really seems to agree.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1944344 said:


> It sure isn't going to take much of a shift to put us in the snow. I doubt it will happen but hey you never know. I don't trust it yet since every model run keeps changing.


Just texted all my guys, said some say snow, some don't, no idea what to think.

Bill-if you go to Countryside, watch for a dirty white Ram with a tailgate spreader, pallet of salt and sidewalk spreader in the back, and give me the one finger wave.

I'm gonna be floating around Anoka in a bit.


----------



## CityGuy

15 minutes late and counting. Dr.'s hours.


----------



## CityGuy

It really doesn't feel like snow again today.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1944157 said:


> So my choices are, go home tomorrow because it's "supposed" to snow or stat up tomorrow then go to lutsen sunday into monday for the super bowl with the gfs family.
> 
> I like option 1 best.


Do it, up in two harbors myself again this weekend.


----------



## CityGuy

Bill you could try Smith Winter Products in Maple GGrove. Not sure if open today but an option.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1944348 said:


> Just texted all my guys, said some say snow, some don't, no idea what to think.
> 
> Bill-if you go to Countryside, watch for a dirty white Ram with a tailgate spreader, pallet of salt and sidewalk spreader in the back, and give me the one finger wave.
> 
> I'm gonna be floating around Anoka in a bit.


I'll be headed there in a few. Black super duty.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

AccuWeather is still pounding the 1-3".


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1944356 said:


> AccuWeather is still pounding the 1-3".


What's your #


----------



## Bill1090

Tried calling countryside. No answer. Voicemail says closed on weekends.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1944356 said:


> AccuWeather is still pounding the 1-3".


Kstp now has the 2 plus inches in southern dakota county


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1944361 said:


> what's your #


651-248-9728


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1944364 said:


> Tried calling countryside. No answer. Voicemail says closed on weekends.


Really??? That changed....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1944366 said:


> Kstp now has the 2 plus inches in southern dakota county


Oh oh....... Looks like NorthPro is gonna be loading up and heading back...


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1944366 said:


> Kstp now has the 2 plus inches in southern dakota county


Its a VRAC kind of storm again. New gfs still in that 1.5" range or so.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1944377 said:


> Its a VRAC kind of storm again. New gfs still in that 1.5" range or so.


Well whats new, always that way this year. Sucks donkey cafe


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1944372 said:


> Really??? That changed....


Drive over and tell me if they are open :waving:


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1944382 said:


> Well whats new, always that way this year. Sucks donkey cafe


Yes, yes it does. My thinking is one of these has to be wrong and hit us.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1944384 said:


> Drive over and tell me if they are open :waving:


I did. They are closed.


----------



## Bill1090

Found one on cl it looks like. Headed to farmington.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

I like how the shotgun the old man used in the new hope shooting was an "assault style shotgun". They sure like that word assault


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1944334 said:


> I still don't know what to think.


It's okay... you're not the only one


----------



## unit28

Net vertical displacement (NVD) in mb for air that will arrive at the 700mb level at 24 hours. NVD is calculated from LFM data by a trajectory model as an AFOS product. 

850mb 12 hour temperature from the NGM.


Where the greatest NVD coincides with a temperature region between -3C and -5C is where the heaviest snowfall is likely to occure




Sigh.........


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1944354 said:


> Bill you could try Smith Winter Products in Maple GGrove. Not sure if open today but an option.


I think they at least check voicemail on the weekend... Hate going there... but they are 6 blocks from my house...


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1944406 said:


> I like how the shotgun the old man used in the new hope shooting was an "assault style shotgun". They sure like that word assault


Of course... The libs will use "assault" whenever they have a chance...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1944392 said:


> I did. They are closed.


What the heck are you doing around Anoka?


----------



## Green Grass

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1944406 said:


> I like how the shotgun the old man used in the new hope shooting was an "assault style shotgun". They sure like that word assault


Technically wouldn't any gun be assault type.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1944415 said:


> What the heck are you doing around Anoka?


He likes to drive around a lot


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1944413 said:


> Of course... The libs will use "assault" whenever they have a chance...


I like that they keep the guy who supposedly helped him get guns in jail for no reason. Sheriff omitted that they had no probable cause and won't return calls to channel 5


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Green Grass;1944418 said:


> Technically wouldn't any gun be assault type.


Assault weapons are categorized as military weapons or vise versa and full auto capable.

Any weapon can be USED in an assault, so can spit


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1944375 said:


> Oh oh....... Looks like NorthPro is gonna be loading up and heading back...


If I can make it til tomorrow afternoon before heading back, I'd be happy.

What does the end time look like?!? I saw on place showing 6 Pm Sunday.




qualitycut;1944382 said:


> Well whats new, always that way this year. Sucks donkey cafe


Very much



cbservicesllc;1944412 said:


> I think they at least check voicemail on the weekend... Hate going there... but they are 6 blocks from my house...


Not to fond of those guys either. But again, hard to beat location in a pinch.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;1944426 said:


> If I can make it til tomorrow afternoon before heading back, I'd be happy.
> 
> What does the end time look like?!? I saw on place showing 6 Pm Sunday.
> 
> Very much
> 
> Not to fond of those guys either. But again, hard to beat location in a pinch.


I really hope it doesn't last til 6pm tomorrow. Noon is late enough


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1944097 said:


> Same..... I have this thread booked.


Wait, what? There are other threads...:waving: back at you.


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1943996 said:


> must be made of gold for 3.5 mil
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/for/4863212514.html


There is big talk on other of the forums about tickets for over width plows running down the road. You guys ever seen or heard of that around here? Just curious.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1944415 said:


> What the heck are you doing around Anoka?


Looking for washer/dryer set and there was a place on Ferry St to check out.

Then went to BBY to check out open box and pick up a bigger hard drive for the PS4.

Now grabbing lunch at 5 Guys.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;1944431 said:


> There is big talk on other of the forums about tickets for over width plows running down the road. You guys ever seen or heard of that around here? Just curious.


I remember some on here talking about it. More so with pushers I believe. You just need to get a permit I believe. Varies from city to city. Most law enforcement seem to leave snow operators alone


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1944434 said:


> Looking for washer/dryer set and there was a place on Ferry St to check out.
> 
> Then went to BBY to check out open box and pick up a bigger hard drive for the PS4.
> 
> Now grabbing lunch at 5 Guys.


God dang that sounds good...


----------



## snowman55

Doughboy12;1944431 said:


> There is big talk on other of the forums about tickets for over width plows running down the road. You guys ever seen or heard of that around here? Just curious.


Yes, and have paid them.8'6" is max width unless you pay the bs permit fee. One on the main reasons expandables came to
be. All I buy now.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1944437 said:


> I remember some on here talking about it. More so with pushers I believe. You just need to get a permit I believe. Varies from city to city. Most law enforcement seem to leave snow operators alone


This... I think 9' is the threshold

Edit: See above... Same diff I guess... most manufacturers go from 8'6" to 9'


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;1944364 said:


> Tried calling countryside. No answer. Voicemail says closed on weekends.


So is Aspen but you know that by now.


----------



## Doughboy12

snowman55;1944440 said:


> Yes, and have paid them.8'6" is max width unless you pay the bs permit fee. One on the main reasons expandables came to
> be. All I buy now.


I would think during a storm they would leave you alone. But drive around with it like today and get dinged.


----------



## Doughboy12

Speaking of John Hardy's.... We should run down and have lunch with Bano there some day.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1944439 said:


> God dang that sounds good...


It was EXCELLENT!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1944446 said:


> Speaking of John Hardy's.... We should run down and have lunch with Bano there some day.


You even see the guy?? Talk about losing your appetite!!!


----------



## BossPlow614

Doughboy12;1944446 said:


> Speaking of John Hardy's.... We should run down and have lunch with Bano there some day.


Either way I'll be down there during the 3rd week of July. It's only a 40 min trip from Spring Creek MX Park in Millville. I'll be there for the pro Mx nationals from that Tues-Sun. We usually go on Thursday evening to get dinner.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

At least the snow is on the radar so we can watch it.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1944415 said:


> What the heck are you doing around Anoka?


Pre plowing


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1944412 said:


> I think they at least check voicemail on the weekend... Hate going there... but they are 6 blocks from my house...


Are they still open through a storm?


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;1944394 said:


> Found one on cl it looks like. Headed to farmington.


There is or use to be a place in Minnetonka that was an auto repair place on Excelsior Blvd that use to sell plows. Not sure if they are still there or not.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;1944462 said:


> Are they still open through a storm?


Countryside truck was at Target in CR when we were there. Said 24 hour service on the side.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1944467 said:


> Countryside truck was at Target in CR when we were there. Said 24 hour service on the side.


For Smith Winter?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1944434 said:


> Looking for washer/dryer set and there was a place on Ferry St to check out.
> 
> Then went to BBY to check out open box and pick up a bigger hard drive for the PS4.
> 
> Now grabbing lunch at 5 Guys.


Yumm 5 guys


----------



## MNPLOWCO

CityGuy;1944465 said:


> There is or use to be a place in Minnetonka that was an auto repair place on Excelsior Blvd that use to sell plows. Not sure if they are still there or not.


Baker Road auto repair. Intersection of Baker Road and Excelsior Boulevard. They have Western logos on their doors and a few trucks with Western plows sitting out front. I'm not sure if they are open on the weekends. But they are in the book.


----------



## CityGuy

MNPLOWCO;1944475 said:


> Baker Road auto repair. Intersection of Baker Road and Excelsior Boulevard. They have Western logos on their doors and a few trucks with Western plows sitting out front. I'm not sure if they are open on the weekends. But they are in the book.


That's the one I was thinking of.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1944462 said:


> Are they still open through a storm?


Yes... 2"+ they are


----------



## Bill1090

Down in Banos hood now.


Bano, wanna put a mount on?


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;1944500 said:


> Down in Banos hood now.
> 
> Bano, wanna put a mount on?


Do you have his #


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;1944505 said:


> Do you have his #


Nope......


----------



## Green Grass

Bill1090;1944500 said:


> Down in Banos hood now.
> 
> Bano, wanna put a mount on?


I am sure he would


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;1944508 said:


> Nope......


pm'd you digits


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;1944512 said:


> pm'd you digits


Thanks.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Wife's friend that shoveled out 5 1/2' snow out east has to shovel another foot, oh and her shovel was under the snow


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1944514 said:


> Wife's friend that shoveled out 5 1/2' snow out east has to shovel another foot, oh and her shovel was under the snow


She will start keeping it in the house.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1944514 said:


> Wife's friend that shoveled out 5 1/2' snow out east has to shovel another foot, oh and her shovel was under the snow


Sounds like fun and a nightmare at the same time.


----------



## CityGuy

Down to 40% chance tonight and 20 for tomorrow.


----------



## DDB

cbservicesllc;1944441 said:


> This... I think 9' is the threshold
> 
> Edit: See above... Same diff I guess... most manufacturers go from 8'6" to 9'


I think the permit lets you go up to 10ft. It's $60 for the season, Nov 1-March 31. I bought one this year. I got a verbal warning last year for my plow. I usually just drove with it angled to get under 8.5'. But decided just to by the permit to make it easier if I get pulled over. But the funny thing is that it was the day after one of the late April snows last year when I was doing some touch up work so technically if I had bought the permit it would have been out of the valid dates anyway. The other odd thing about it that you just pay a fee to make it legal, no inspection or test....not sure how just paying fee makes if "safe" for you to drive down the road over normal widths.


----------



## CityGuy

Thought this was a good one.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1944515 said:


> She will start keeping it in the house.


maybe she should jus open the windows and doors, think it would melt?



CityGuy;1944517 said:


> Sounds like fun and a nightmare at the same time.


I cant imagine. I bet in a week or it'll melt like when areas got 9-10'


----------



## jimslawnsnow

from NWS 
Tonight
Snow, mainly after 9pm. Low around 13. Blustery, with a northeast wind 15 to 20 mph, with gusts as high as 30 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible. 

Sunday
Snow, mainly before 11am. Temperature falling to around 9 by 5pm. Blustery, with a north wind 15 to 20 mph, with gusts as high as 30 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible. 

but shows 2" on hourly

edit. now its about 3"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1944545 said:


> from NWS
> Tonight
> Snow, mainly after 9pm. Low around 13. Blustery, with a northeast wind 15 to 20 mph, with gusts as high as 30 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible.
> 
> Sunday
> Snow, mainly before 11am. Temperature falling to around 9 by 5pm. Blustery, with a north wind 15 to 20 mph, with gusts as high as 30 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible.
> 
> but shows 2" on hourly
> 
> edit. now its about 3"


I don't even have snow listed at all for tonight now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

WBL has 1.6" on the hourly for Monday night THROUGH Tuesday.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1944553 said:


> WBL has 1.6" on the hourly for Monday night THROUGH Tuesday.


That's not going to happen either. I'm calling it.....Winter is OVER!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1944558 said:


> That's not going to happen either. I'm calling it.....Winter is OVER!


What you thinking for tonight?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1944562 said:


> What you thinking for tonight?


Head north.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well, project #1 is done. The most important one. 

I upgraded the hard drive in the PS4 from a 500 GB to 2 TB.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1944469 said:


> For Smith Winter?


I hate that place. They never have anything.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1944562 said:


> What you thinking for tonight?


My early VRAC is 0" unless the Northern part gets its act together. I am slightly intrigued to watch what happens in Nebraska and see if it eventually fills in or just vanishes.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1944565 said:


> Head north.


Or go south if you want to see snow.


----------



## Doughboy12

Did you see the snow cover map Bel put up? 
3/4 of the state is brown this year. Full of colors last year. 
Facebook.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1944577 said:


> Did you see the snow cover map Bel put up?
> 3/4 of the state is brown this year. Full of colors last year.
> Facebook.


You weren't around. I don't need to be reminded of last year.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1944584 said:


> You weren't around. I don't need to be reminded of last year.


:laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

For future reference..... Don't buy digital copies of games. Not so much about the space it takes up on a hard drive (50-60 GB) but when you upgrade your hard drive, you then have to redownload all of the games. 

I have 20 hours of downloads lined up.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1944558 said:


> That's not going to happen either. I'm calling it.....Winter is OVER!


Uh oh... Here we go...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Dang it... They pretty much have all my chances of snow pulled for tonight... Only one short little snow bar on the hourly...


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1944565 said:


> Head north.


Im either staying at the cabin or going home. Lutsen is 2.5 hr drive not really feeling it. Gf just left here to drive up by herself


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1944590 said:


> Im either staying at the cabin or going home. Lutsen is 2.5 hr drive not really feeling it. Gf just left here to drive up by herself


Sorry. Thought you were in IGH. Yeah stay at the cabin. I'm trying to decide do I drive to Richfield and look at a washer/dryer at BBY that's open box, do I go next door and mess around with the pump some more, do I go over to Wild Mountain and ski with my kid, or do I stay at home and watch the download bars of the PS4 games creep across the screen?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just set up 3 more games to download. Also noticed I can get NHL 15 for the PS4 from the PlayStation store for $24. I got a $20 PlayStation card from the SIL for Christmas, might have to burn that up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If you don't think the sun is getting warmer..... Tomorrow is February and I have drips falling off of my south roof line today.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1944584 said:


> You weren't around. I don't need to be reminded of last year.


Hahaha!!!!


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1944558 said:


> That's not going to happen either. I'm calling it.....Winter is OVER!


Well then....
that barro line better get going north
by about 800 miles


----------



## RussC

cbservicesllc;1944589 said:


> Dang it... They pretty much have all my chances of snow pulled for tonight... Only one short little snow bar on the hourly...


Good it won't mess up our super bowl plans then!


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;1944589 said:


> Dang it... They pretty much have all my chances of snow pulled for tonight... Only one short little snow bar on the hourly...


RH is low
Upper atm winds are unforgiving


----------



## unit28

RussC;1944619 said:


> Good it won't mess up our super bowl plans then!


For once......


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1944572 said:


> My early VRAC is 0" unless the Northern part gets its act together. I am slightly intrigued to watch what happens in Nebraska and see if it eventually fills in or just vanishes.


The lower southern system will shear moves off stays se from upper wind shear

guessing.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1944627 said:


> For once......


Correct. This will be the first year that I can remember not plowing Christmas, New Years or Super Bowl Sunday.

It still screwed up my Thanksgiving because of the Black Friday snow and the fact we have Thanksgiving in WI, but 3 out of 4 ain't bad, right Meatloaf??


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1944589 said:


> Dang it... They pretty much have all my chances of snow pulled for tonight... Only one short little snow bar on the hourly...


Accu still shows 1.4"


----------



## unit28

Wind pattern
attm


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1944630 said:


> The lower southern system will shear moves off stays se from upper wind shear
> 
> guessing.....


But where exactly is that going to happen??


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1944584 said:


> You weren't around. I don't need to be reminded of last year.


My bad. Sorry.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1944614 said:


> If you don't think the sun is getting warmer..... Tomorrow is February and I have drips falling off of my south roof line today.


My south roof line has been dry for a week! :waving:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1944654 said:


> My south roof line has been dry for a week! :waving:


You're also 10 degrees warmer than I am.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I guess I better go do something. I'm falling asleep watching these download bars.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Tried to fire up GTA V, but there's an update file needed, and there are too many already in the queue.


----------



## unit28

Did someone say next weekend
looks interesting. ....¿





Next SATURDAY

Snow likely. Highs in the lower 20s. Chance of snow 60 percent.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1944650 said:


> But where exactly is that going to happen??


Nws updated after my post

. THERE WILL BE A SHARP CUT OFF TO THE SNOW AS DRY AIR
ERODES THE SHIELD NORTH OF ABOUT MADISON TO RED WING. SOUTH OF
THAT LINE...THERE WILL BE SEVERAL HOURS OF LIGHT TO MODERATE SNOW


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1944676 said:


> Nws updated after my post
> 
> . THERE WILL BE A SHARP CUT OFF TO THE SNOW AS DRY AIR
> ERODES THE SHIELD NORTH OF ABOUT MADISON TO RED WING. SOUTH OF
> THAT LINE...THERE WILL BE SEVERAL HOURS OF LIGHT TO MODERATE SNOW


About time they got specific. They have been talking about this since yesterday but wouldn't get specific on where this would happen.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1944558 said:


> That's not going to happen either. I'm calling it.....Winter is OVER!


That a boy.


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;1944669 said:


> Did someone say next weekend
> looks interesting. ....¿
> 
> Next SATURDAY
> 
> Snow likely. Highs in the lower 20s. Chance of snow 60 percent.


Believe it when it's on the ground.


----------



## CityGuy

Hey green
We got duty at Delano tonight. Just fyi 1 engine out of city


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1944690 said:


> Hey green
> We got duty at Delano tonight. Just fyi 1 engine out of city


Have fun with that. Is your new one back yet?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1944691 said:


> Have fun with that. Is your new one back yet?


Yes. 12 is going to delano and 11 (old) will be in the city


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1944679 said:


> About time they got specific. They have been talking about this since yesterday but wouldn't get specific on where this would happen.


I posted a wind map
Should coincide with theirs

Just look at the northern stream where its coming south and shears aka shifts
se


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1944698 said:


> Yes. 12 is going to delano and 11 (old) will be in the city


Well call us for anything we are getting bored.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1944701 said:


> Well call us for anything we are getting bored.


Sounds like a plan. Sounds like people could be limited tonight.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Well since it won't snow... Question for those out there... What's your take on Company Vehicles for take home? Able to use personally? Employee reimburse for personal miles? Who pays for fuel? Etc.......


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

cbservicesllc;1944712 said:


> Well since it won't snow... Question for those out there... What's your take on Company Vehicles for take home? Able to use personally? Employee reimburse for personal miles? Who pays for fuel? Etc.......


I've had that, charge on the card at the beginning of the snow event to fill it then another little one at the end to top it off. Ya I don't know what you're talking about. Need to pay attention.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1944725 said:


> I've had that, charge on the card at the beginning of the snow event to fill it then another little one at the end to top it off. Ya I don't know what you're talking about. Need to pay attention.


Might be easier if I explain how I do it... I have a couple employees that take trucks home... As it stands now, I tell them that I'll cover fuel (holiday fleet cards) for all work miles (duh) and miles to and from their house...

I say that they are responsible for checking fluids between scheduled maintenance, keeping the truck clean, etc, and finally, paying for their own fuel when they use the truck personally...

Is this a good way to do it? Would it be better to day I pay it all and employee gets personal miles deducted from check at x amount per mile? I have GPS so personal vs work is easy to prove...


----------



## banonea

then installing a water pump in a friends Beatles all day today, what is it looking like for snow in Rochester tonight into tomorrow?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

banonea;1944774 said:


> then installing a water pump in a friends Beatles all day today, what is it looking like for snow in Rochester tonight into tomorrow?


NOAA has you at 3" on the hourly


----------



## banonea

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1944779 said:


> NOAA has you at 3" on the hourly


is that the totally for the storm or just tonight


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

banonea;1944781 said:


> is that the totally for the storm or just tonight


Total 8pm tonight to 4pm tomorrow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Lesson learned. Move quicker when you see a deal on a washer /dryer.

Missed a deal by 2 hours.


----------



## banonea

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1944783 said:


> Total 8pm tonight to 4pm tomorrow.


Cool thank you.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1944801 said:


> Lesson learned. Move quicker when you see a deal on a washer /dryer.
> 
> Missed a deal by 2 hours.


I bet quality has a HE washer in his house and since he is out of town we can just go take them.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1944825 said:


> I bet quality has a HE washer in his house and since he is out of town we can just go take them.


He's always gone somewhere. Bet he never uses them.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1944828 said:


> He's always gone somewhere. Bet he never uses them.


He always leaves the lady friend at home though.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1944828 said:


> He's always gone somewhere. Bet he never uses them.


He probably can't figure out how to turn them on.


----------



## CityGuy

That was fun. Watched a medic get kicked in the nuts. Then 5 firefighters pile on. That medic is hurting.


----------



## CityGuy

What's the snow doing?


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1944834 said:


> That was fun. Watched a medic get kicked in the nuts. Then 5 firefighters pile on. That medic is hurting.


You must be in Delano not Montrose.


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;1944841 said:


> What's the snow doing?


Never mind it's over jim and banno


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1944846 said:


> You must be in Delano not Montrose.


I am. It was quite the call.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1944849 said:


> I am. It was quite the call.


I am sure the spilled gallon of gas was just as exciting.


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1944712 said:


> Well since it won't snow... Question for those out there... What's your take on Company Vehicles for take home? Able to use personally? Employee reimburse for personal miles? Who pays for fuel? Etc.......


Here's what I have done. First I have to be able to trust them 110%. I tell them to pay for fuel and keep it washed, check fluids ect. As far as them driving it around I never put and restrictions on that as long as they paid for fuel and maybe if they seem to be putting a few miles on it make em throw an oil change in it. Make it kinda fair to both.
With that said here's where the problems start. If he/she is driving your truck for personal and gets into an accident, gets drunk and gets pulled over thats your ins. that goes up. In my mind it's a privilege but it seems employees think you owe it to them.


----------



## Ranger620

Smally's in stillwater was awesome. Thanks to those that recommended it. went to a movie theater in oakdale and watched Sniper. Was the fancy theater with power leather recliners. Short mini vacation.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1944855 said:


> I am sure the spilled gallon of gas was just as exciting.


Sounded like it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;1944848 said:


> Never mind it's over jim and banno


no snow here yet


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1944869 said:


> Smally's in stillwater was awesome. Thanks to those that recommended it. went to a movie theater in oakdale and watched Sniper. Was the fancy theater with power leather recliners. Short mini vacation.


Those theaters are awesome!!

We use hit up the Showplace in CR then go see Ann or Trish at Famous Dave's for dinner.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;1944862 said:


> Here's what I have done. First I have to be able to trust them 110%. I tell them to pay for fuel and keep it washed, check fluids ect. As far as them driving it around I never put and restrictions on that as long as they paid for fuel and maybe if they seem to be putting a few miles on it make em throw an oil change in it. Make it kinda fair to both.
> With that said here's where the problems start. If he/she is driving your truck for personal and gets into an accident, gets drunk and gets pulled over thats your ins. that goes up. In my mind it's a privilege but it seems employees think you owe it to them.


you got that right. I wish a lot of days we could go back to the 70's-80's era. no cell phones. no computers, no cable tv (not much anyway). all of that just makes people lazy and demanding, among other things of course


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1944862 said:


> Here's what I have done. First I have to be able to trust them 110%. I tell them to pay for fuel and keep it washed, check fluids ect. As far as them driving it around I never put and restrictions on that as long as they paid for fuel and maybe if they seem to be putting a few miles on it make em throw an oil change in it. Make it kinda fair to both.
> With that said here's where the problems start. If he/she is driving your truck for personal and gets into an accident, gets drunk and gets pulled over thats your ins. that goes up. In my mind it's a privilege but it seems employees think you owe it to them.


That's one of the bigger things. They need to understand it's a privilege not a right


----------



## Polarismalibu

Wish my hourly forecast would load


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1944898 said:


> Wish my hourly forecast would load


Jim and bano won't see snow.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1944901 said:


> Jim and bano won't see snow.


Accu jumped me up in the last half hour. I bet they see snow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1944902 said:


> Accu jumped me up in the last half hour. I bet they see snow


Accu is stupid then. Look at the Midwest radar.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I guess Accu is seeing the snow in ND coming down???


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1944908 said:


> I guess Accu is seeing the snow in ND coming down???


I thought that's what was going to happen all along? I can't get any thing to load right on my phone.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1944901 said:


> Jim and bano won't see snow.


that would be funny, wouldn't it?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1944911 said:


> I thought that's what was going to happen all along? I can't get any thing to load right on my phone.


I've only been concerned with the moisture from the south.

Either the snow will shear off from ND or moisture will get sucked up by the stuff down south, IMO.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

wow, someone did a good job. still its 25-30 years old. spendy too

http://desmoines.craigslist.org/grd/4868101138.html


----------



## Polarismalibu

They sure didn't welcome Kevin love back at the target center when they announced him in tonight


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1944927 said:


> I've only been concerned with the moisture from the south.
> 
> Either the snow will shear off from ND or moisture will get sucked up by the stuff down south, IMO.


Maybe Accu will be right this once


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1944933 said:


> wow, someone did a good job. still its 25-30 years old. spendy too
> 
> http://desmoines.craigslist.org/grd/4868101138.html


That thing is way nice!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1944939 said:


> That thing is way nice!


but 8750 nice?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1944927 said:


> I've only been concerned with the moisture from the south.
> 
> Either the snow will shear off from ND or moisture will get sucked up by the stuff down south, IMO.


Snow to the south is still ever so slowly creeping north. It will be interesting to see the northern stream join the southern stream and see if it bumps north at all. Why is the rap up at .12" of liquid all of a sudden?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

sure looks warm according to them after this week

http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/owatonna-mn/55060/february-weather/23932_pc?monyr=2/1/2015


----------



## andersman02

At caspers couple 13 14 deep, really hoping for no snow tonight, just found out we are hosting a super bowl party


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1944938 said:


> Maybe Accu will be right this once


Just checked accu and had to go look at nws. Accu is the onlyone sticking with an inch or two tonight everyone else has nothing. I think accu just hasnt updated


----------



## TKLAWN

andersman02;1944951 said:


> At caspers couple 13 14 deep, really hoping for no snow tonight, just found out we are hosting a super bowl party


You should be good to go for tonight.

Bottoms up!


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1944945 said:
 

> but 8750 nice?


I'm not sure about that much. But it probably is up there in value


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1944908 said:


> I guess Accu is seeing the snow in ND coming down???


Yuup
The track was on the mid lvlfew days now
from sw to ne
Wont see moisture till the teough hits higher dews
and rh


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1944949 said:


> Snow to the south is still ever so slowly creeping north. It will be interesting to see the northern stream join the southern stream and see if it bumps north at all. Why is the rap up at .12" of liquid all of a sudden?


It's the extra moisture from when I washed my truck.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1944992 said:


> It's the extra moisture from when I washed my truck.


That combined with all my drool at the sight of yoga pants at hockey tonight might have done it.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1945003 said:


> That combined with all my drool at the sight of yoga pants at hockey tonight might have done it.


You Should have seen the figure skating coaches that where out before hockey.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1945007 said:


> You Should have seen the figure skating coaches that where out before hockey.


Nice! All the coaches at our rinks look like their dreams died about 50 years ago.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Crazy... That line down South looks like it is running into a nice straight west/east wall...


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1945009 said:


> Nice! All the coaches at our rinks look like their dreams died about 50 years ago.


That's a buzz kill!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1945017 said:


> Crazy... That line down South looks like it is running into a nice straight west/east wall...


Someone is bored.....


----------



## djagusch

So for the guys who skate. What skates are you using or like?

I been skating with my high school skates (19 yrs old) and they worked great but I busted the tuuk blade on it last thursday. I replaced them once in college due to cracking one side. Back then reidell was still making hockey skates so I brought them to the plant and got it fixed. Now they don't make them so it's time for new skates.

Bauer talks about 3 different types of fitment on the website. One is classic which is most likely the best for me but wondering if the others are worth trying. 

Trying to skate 2 times a week playing pick up hockey. Decent skater for being 37 old fat guy which doesn't mean much. Not going to spend $800 on skates but would spend 300 to 400 if they are worth it.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Green Grass

djagusch;1945054 said:


> So for the guys who skate. What skates are you using or like?
> 
> I been skating with my high school skates (19 yrs old) and they worked great but I busted the tuuk blade on it last thursday. I replaced them once in college due to cracking one side. Back then reidell was still making hockey skates so I brought them to the plant and got it fixed. Now they don't make them so it's time for new skates.
> 
> Bauer talks about 3 different types of fitment on the website. One is classic which is most likely the best for me but wondering if the others are worth trying.
> 
> Trying to skate 2 times a week playing pick up hockey. Decent skater for being 37 old fat guy which doesn't mean much. Not going to spend $800 on skates but would spend 300 to 400 if they are worth it.
> 
> Any thoughts?


I wear goalie skates because I am one of those odd goalies  and they are about 15 years old.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1945040 said:


> Someone is bored.....


Agreed!!!! (nice work by the way)


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1945040 said:


> Someone is bored.....


Hahahaha...I'm a BIG fan of Pre-Gorby!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

djagusch;1945054 said:


> So for the guys who skate. What skates are you using or like?
> 
> I been skating with my high school skates (19 yrs old) and they worked great but I busted the tuuk blade on it last thursday. I replaced them once in college due to cracking one side. Back then reidell was still making hockey skates so I brought them to the plant and got it fixed. Now they don't make them so it's time for new skates.
> 
> Bauer talks about 3 different types of fitment on the website. One is classic which is most likely the best for me but wondering if the others are worth trying.
> 
> Trying to skate 2 times a week playing pick up hockey. Decent skater for being 37 old fat guy which doesn't mean much. Not going to spend $800 on skates but would spend 300 to 400 if they are worth it.
> 
> Any thoughts?


I got a set of Bauer vapor x60 this year. I like them a lot They are really comfy and the blades are replaceable do that's nice. I played varsity and have had the really expensive skates and this are just as good in my opinion. And they can be baked.

They where about $200


----------



## SSS Inc.

djagusch;1945054 said:


> So for the guys who skate. What skates are you using or like?
> 
> I been skating with my high school skates (19 yrs old) and they worked great but I busted the tuuk blade on it last thursday. I replaced them once in college due to cracking one side. Back then reidell was still making hockey skates so I brought them to the plant and got it fixed. Now they don't make them so it's time for new skates.
> 
> Bauer talks about 3 different types of fitment on the website. One is classic which is most likely the best for me but wondering if the others are worth trying.
> 
> Trying to skate 2 times a week playing pick up hockey. Decent skater for being 37 old fat guy which doesn't mean much. Not going to spend $800 on skates but would spend 300 to 400 if they are worth it.
> 
> Any thoughts?


I was in the same boat and a couple years ago I bought some Bauer x70 skates. They were about $350 at the time but I figured I would have these awhile. Ended up about two sizes bigger than my high school skates. Not sure if they still make them but I love em. At the time they had pricier models but these are great.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1945070 said:


> I got a set of Bauer vapor x60 this year. I really comfy and the blades are replaceable do that's nice. I played varsity and have had the really expensive skates and this are just as good in my opinion. And they can be baked.
> 
> They where about $200


I wonder if there is actually any difference between the x60 and 70? I probably got taken. But nonetheless I really like those Bauer Vapors.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1945071 said:


> I was in the same boat and a couple years ago I bought some Bauer x70 skates. They were about $350 at the time but I figured I would have these awhile. Ended up about two sizes bigger than my high school skates. Not sure if they still make them but I love em. At the time they had pricier models but these are great.


They still have the x70. Only difference I noticed between those and the x60 I got was the number and price tag. Didn't make sense to me


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1945075 said:


> They still have the x70. Only difference I noticed between those and the x60 I got was the number and price tag. Didn't make sense to me


They saw SSS coming! !


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Probably 3 oz lighter.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1945082 said:


> Probably 3 oz lighter.


I need all the help I can get!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got my old well running. Didn't have time to run it through the paces though before I need to go get my kid from Wild Mountain.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1945082 said:


> Probably 3 oz lighter.


The x70 are 4 oz more then the x60 I had to look after you said that


----------



## SSS Inc.

Any of you younger guys ever see these. My brother has a pair from the 80's. I wish they still made them.


----------



## Polarismalibu

According to there site the only change between the x60 and x70 is the $150 price jump to the x70 and 4 ounces


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1945086 said:


> The x70 are 4 oz more then the x60 I had to look after you said that


Wait, what? No wonder it feels like I lost a few ticks in the speed column.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1945089 said:


> Any of you younger guys ever see these. My brother has a pair from the 80's. I wish they still made them.


I have my dads old pair of those. There pretty neat


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1945092 said:


> According to there site the only change between the x60 and x70 is the $150 price jump to the x70 and 4 ounces


So I did get screwed. Gosh darn it. I bought mine a Westwood in Bloomington and they probably didn't even stock the 60's. Oh well.


----------



## djagusch

SSS Inc.;1945089 said:


> Any of you younger guys ever see these. My brother has a pair from the 80's. I wish they still made them.


I wish I still had a set of micron 1090 skates. Most comfortable skate I had. And those white plastic patches on the inside toe area looked so cool!

I will check out the x60 and x70.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1945095 said:


> I have my dads old pair of those. There pretty neat


They are like size 5 and I used to wear them as my outdoor skates. Now I want them back from my brother to hang on the wall. Daoust 301's was the model.

In high school the black Tuuks made a one year come back. I still have those.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1945086 said:


> The x70 are 4 oz more then the x60 I had to look after you said that


I figured it was a weight deal. I don't skate so have no idea if you would want a heavier skate for better contact with the ice, or a lighter skate like running shoes.

Oh, and it looks like my hard drive doesn't work.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1945098 said:


> So I did get screwed. Gosh darn it. I bought mine a Westwood in Bloomington and they probably didn't even stock the 60's. Oh well.


Still a nice skate! I'll just be ahead being 4 ounces lighter


----------



## SSS Inc.

djagusch;1945103 said:


> I wish I still had a set of micron 1090 skates. Most comfortable skate I had. And those white plastic patches on the inside toe area looked so cool!
> 
> I will check out the x60 and x70.


I have a pair of Microns! In high school I somehow ended up with skates that weren't mine. People would leave them in my car. Not my fault we didn't hang out anymore.

Sounds like you should get the x60's. I'm sure you will love them.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1945108 said:


> Still a nice skate! I'll just be ahead being 4 ounces lighter


I'd be kickin' some a$$ on that crashed ice course though.

Good Gopher game BTW!


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1945084 said:


> Got my old well running. Didn't have time to run it through the paces though before I need to go get my kid from Wild Mountain.


What did you have to do to the well.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1945115 said:


> I'd be kickin' some a$$ on that crashed ice course though.
> !


That would be fun to go down once!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1945114 said:


> I have a pair of Microns! In high school I somehow ended up with skates that weren't mine. People would leave them in my car. Not my fault we didn't hang out anymore.
> 
> Sounds like you should get the x60's. I'm sure you will love them.


I have collected a lot of stuff from people leaving it in my truck over the years.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1945115 said:


> I'd be kickin' some a$$ on that crashed ice course though.
> 
> Good Gopher game BTW!


I would really like to try that! We both would probably suck horribly even though we can skate good.

I would have to hold my hockey stick or I would feel weird


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1945118 said:


> That would be fun to go down once!


My wife says I would leave on a stretcher. I think it would be a blast.


----------



## djagusch

SSS Inc.;1945114 said:


> I have a pair of Microns! In high school I somehow ended up with skates that weren't mine. People would leave them in my car. Not my fault we didn't hang out anymore.
> 
> Sounds like you should get the x60's. I'm sure you will love them.


The x70s are heat moldable which I think helps with break in time. According to total hockey the weigh the same. But the same token if a person is worried about 4 ozs don't eat a sandwich that day.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1945115 said:


> Good Gopher game BTW!


Basketball? Cause the hockey team is tied with the 2-16-3 badgers right now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1945121 said:


> I would really like to try that! We both would probably suck horribly even though we can skate good.
> 
> I would have to hold my hockey stick or I would feel weird


I agree on the hockey stick. There is some danger probably carrying a stick down that thing. My wife is probably right though about the stretcher. I would go as fast as possible and most likely suffer at some point. I wonder if there would be enough of a draw for a place to offer this in the winter. I would be in for sure. Downhill skating.


----------



## Polarismalibu

djagusch;1945126 said:


> The x70s are heat moldable which I think helps with break in time. According to total hockey the weigh the same. But the same token if a person is worried about 4 ozs don't eat a sandwich that day.


My x60 are molded too.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1945127 said:


> Basketball? Cause the hockey team is tied with the 2-16-3 badgers right now.


Let me clarify......Its entertaining. Back and forth.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1945128 said:


> I agree on the hockey stick. There is some danger probably carrying a stick down that thing. My wife is probably right though about the stretcher. I would go as fast as possible and most likely suffer at some point. I wonder if there would be enough of a draw for a place to offer this in the winter. I would be in for sure. Downhill skating.


If you find a chance to do it let me know I will go with. I know what you mean by the stick danger but I know I will make it farther with one.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1945122 said:


> My wife says I would leave on a stretcher. I think it would be a blast.


So I would still try it!!


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1945135 said:


> If you find a chance to do it let me know I will go with. I know what you mean by the stick danger but I know I will make it farther with one.


Count me in!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

So the models, Including the RAP, keep coming in at 1.5"+. I'm not going to wake up and have plowable snow right? My plow is still in shakopee and I don't want to go get it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1945140 said:


> So the models, Including the RAP, keep coming in at 1.5"+. I'm not going to wake up and have plowable snow right? My plow is still in shakopee and I don't want to go get it.


I really hope we get 1"


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1945138 said:


> Count me in!!!


NO goalies allowed, weirdo.


----------



## Polarismalibu

And Wisconsin pulls ahead late


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1945144 said:


> NO goalies allowed, weirdo.


Look who's talking!


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1945140 said:


> So the models, Including the RAP, keep coming in at 1.5"+. I'm not going to wake up and have plowable snow right? My plow is still in shakopee and I don't want to go get it.


I hope we get at least an inch


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goallllllllllllll


----------



## Polarismalibu

Gophers tie with 2 seconds left!!!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1945147 said:


> Look who's talking!


You seem like a nice guy. You can come.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

I'm going with .1"


----------



## Doughboy12

djagusch;1945054 said:


> So for the guys who skate. What skates are you using or like?
> 
> I been skating with my high school skates (19 yrs old) and they worked great but I busted the tuuk blade on it last thursday. I replaced them once in college due to cracking one side. Back then reidell was still making hockey skates so I brought them to the plant and got it fixed. Now they don't make them so it's time for new skates.
> 
> Bauer talks about 3 different types of fitment on the website. One is classic which is most likely the best for me but wondering if the others are worth trying.
> 
> Trying to skate 2 times a week playing pick up hockey. Decent skater for being 37 old fat guy which doesn't mean much. Not going to spend $800 on skates but would spend 300 to 400 if they are worth it.
> 
> Any thoughts?


This will show my age but I've never skated on anything but CCM super tacks. :waving:
I still have a pair in the basement with steel blade supports.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Shoot Out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Shootout now. Great game


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1945167 said:


> This will show my age but I've never skated on anything but CCM super tacks. :waving:
> I still have a pair in the basement with steel blade supports.


I wouldn't even buy ccm skates anymore lol.

We really need a plowsite hockey game. Seems like apt of us are into the sport


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1945167 said:


> This will show my age but I've never skated on anything but CCM super tacks. :waving:


You sound like one of my brothers. You should have seen his face when I screwed them up on my sharpener. Luckily westwood fixed them the next morning. 

They're making a comeback btw!


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1945089 said:


> Any of you younger guys ever see these. My brother has a pair from the 80's. I wish they still made them.


Um....played with kids that wore them.
I'm that old...lol


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1945171 said:


> I wouldn't even buy ccm skates anymore lol.
> 
> We really need a plowsite hockey game. Seems like apt of us are into the sport


We only have one goalie. I would have bet the farm that Jeremy was a goalie but he said he doesn't play hockey.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1945173 said:


> Um....played with kids that wore them.
> I'm that old...lol


Played with kids or coached them? I wore those things for a couple years.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1945174 said:


> We only have one goalie. I would have bet the farm that Jeremy was a goalie but he said he doesn't play hockey.


Depending on how we set up teams we might only need one! 

It would be fun to have a pick up game


----------



## andersman02

djagusch;1945054 said:


> So for the guys who skate. What skates are you using or like?
> 
> I been skating with my high school skates (19 yrs old) and they worked great but I busted the tuuk blade on it last thursday. I replaced them once in college due to cracking one side. Back then reidell was still making hockey skates so I brought them to the plant and got it fixed. Now they don't make them so it's time for new skates.
> 
> Bauer talks about 3 different types of fitment on the website. One is classic which is most likely the best for me but wondering if the others are worth trying.
> 
> Trying to skate 2 times a week playing pick up hockey. Decent skater for being 37 old fat guy which doesn't mean much. Not going to spend $800 on skates but would spend 300 to 400 if they are worth it.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Damn I have to laugh, I played high school and juniors till '09 and at that time 400 was the price for top of the line stuff. Crazy how much sticks, skates etc cost now.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Off the post!


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1945128 said:


> I agree on the hockey stick. There is some danger probably carrying a stick down that thing. My wife is probably right though about the stretcher. I would go as fast as possible and most likely suffer at some point. I wonder if there would be enough of a draw for a place to offer this in the winter. I would be in for sure. Downhill skating.


They do it at a local ski hill... I think there is a league...too lazy to get Google it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1945179 said:


> Depending on how we set up teams we might only need one!
> 
> It would be fun to have a pick up game


Tell me when and I'll be there. I'm an asthmatic of all things so I need a lot of breaks.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Double shoot out.


----------



## SSS Inc.

NooooooooooOO!!!!O!O!OO!O!!!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1945172 said:


> You sound like one of my brothers. You should have seen his face when I screwed them up on my sharpener. Luckily westwood fixed them the next morning.
> 
> They're making a comeback btw!


Mine are all 20-30 years old. BTW


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1945185 said:


> Tell me when and I'll be there. I'm an asthmatic of all things so I need a lot of breaks.


Any day it's not snowing works!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1945188 said:


> NooooooooooOO!!!!O!O!OO!O!!!!!


They still put up a fight!


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1945174 said:


> We only have one goalie. I would have bet the farm that Jeremy was a goalie but he said he doesn't play hockey.


My cousin would play goalie...but not out doors... He's that way.


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1945179 said:


> Depending on how we set up teams we might only need one!
> 
> It would be fun to have a pick up game


We could do 1/2 ice at SSS house


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1945175 said:


> Played with kids or coached them? I wore those things for a couple years.


Played....dad wouldn't let me get them.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1945179 said:


> Depending on how we set up teams we might only need one!
> 
> It would be fun to have a pick up game


Guys from work played in St. Paul today... I slept in.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1945185 said:


> Tell me when and I'll be there. I'm an asthmatic of all things so I need a lot of breaks.


Yah, me too... Think they will buy it SSS?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1945189 said:


> Mine are all 20-30 years old. BTW


I figured that. I'm picturing the black/almost brown blade holder.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1945143 said:


> I really hope we get 1"


You and me both!


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1945200 said:


> I figured that. I'm picturing the black/almost brown blade holder.


You got it...smaller pair is original Tuk


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1945200 said:


> I figured that. I'm picturing the black/almost brown blade holder.


Those are antique!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1945199 said:


> Yah, me too... Think they will by it SSS?


I'll loan you an "inhilator".


Somebody on here my get that minor mistake and who came up with it.


----------



## Doughboy12

Green Grass;1945206 said:


> Those are antique!


Hey now...


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1945140 said:


> So the models, Including the RAP, keep coming in at 1.5"+. I'm not going to wake up and have plowable snow right? My plow is still in shakopee and I don't want to go get it.


What's your gut on this one? Just seems very odd still... But the thing hasn't moved more than like 30 miles North in the last 4 hours... At that rate it wouldn't be here till morning...


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1945207 said:


> I'll loan you an "inhilator".
> 
> 
> Somebody on here my get that minor mistake and who came up with it.


Mine or yours? I fixed mine...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1945204 said:


> You got it...smaller pair is original Tuk


Yep, that would be the pair I screwed up on my sharpener. We had a lot of those in our basement in storage when I was a kid. Several pairs of Daoust 301's too.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well if we don't plow I'm going to skate in the morning after all this talk


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1945212 said:


> Yep, that would be the pair I screwed up on my sharpener. We had a lot of those in our basement in storage when I was a kid. Several pairs of Daoust 301's too.


Those were just coming into "fashion" when I was getting out. And we didn't have any money so as much as I wanted a pair it wasn't going to happen.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1945214 said:


> Well if we don't plow I'm going to skate in the morning after all this talk


Meet you at the SSS rink... :laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1945210 said:


> What's your gut on this one? Just seems very odd still... But the thing hasn't moved more than like 30 miles North in the last 4 hours... At that rate it wouldn't be here till morning...


Stricktly looking at the models we should know if their on crack by about 3:00 a.m. Rap keeps creeping up. This stuff in the dakotas needs to be watched. Depending on how it joins up with the south will give us a good idea of whats to come.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1945214 said:


> Well if we don't plow I'm going to skate in the morning after all this talk


Now you know why I like coaching and having the backyard rink. I skate just about everyday. I love it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1945218 said:


> Meet you at the SSS rink... :laughing:


Bring it!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1945223 said:


> Now you know why I like coaching and having the backyard rink. I skate just about everyday. I love it.


Yeah you don't invite anyone for all we know you can't skate


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1945228 said:


> Yeah you don't invite anyone for all we know you can't skate


This......


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1944901 said:


> Jim and bano won't see snow.


Nws is saying around 2" starting after midnight. ...


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1945228 said:


> Yeah you don't invite anyone for all we know you can't skate


I think that you are on to something!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1945229 said:


> This......


That would be really funny actually. Not only do I not skate I don't even own a plow. I've just been thinking about getting into the business but like to pretend. :laughing:

In reality I consider myself a finesse skater. Looking back I think I would have enjoyed pairs figure skating with lots of high lifts. Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1945222 said:


> Stricktly looking at the models we should know if their on crack by about 3:00 a.m. Rap keeps creeping up. This stuff in the dakotas needs to be watched. Depending on how it joins up with the south will give us a good idea of whats to come.


Yeah... in any case I don't see a scenario in which we have 1" by morning... Guess we'll see...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1945232 said:


> I think that you are on to something!


Thats it. Tomorrow I am posting a video of my skills. I would sleep in skates in my crib when I was about 1.5 yrs old. I have pictures to prove it. Looking back that seems dangerous but I must have cried a lot.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1945237 said:


> Yeah... in any case I don't see a scenario in which we have 1" by morning... Guess we'll see...


I don't either but I hate these things that don't come together until late late night. What makes it worse is that the models keep saying yes and everyone else says nothing. Usually the RAP would pick up on a dud storm by now.


----------



## Drakeslayer

cbservicesllc;1945237 said:


> Yeah... in any case I don't see a scenario in which we have 1" by morning... Guess we'll see...


Channel 5 guy said 1" From 394 and south. With a couple inches also on Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Nothing as of now down here


----------



## CityGuy

Broke the cherry on the new truck tonight. 2 calls so far.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Yeah baby !!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1945240 said:


> Channel 5 guy said 1" From 394 and south. With a couple inches also on Monday and Tuesday.


Hmmmm.............That adds to the mystery.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1945202 said:


> You and me both!


Not looking good out this way. Still dry.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1945234 said:


> That would be really funny actually. Not only do I not skate I don't even own a plow. I've just been thinking about getting into the business but like to pretend. :laughing:
> 
> In reality I consider myself a finesse skater. Looking back I think I would have enjoyed pairs figure skating with lots of high lifts. Thumbs Up


Well you got that thumb in the right place....lol


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SSS Inc.;1945234 said:


> That would be really funny actually. Not only do I not skate I don't even own a plow. I've just been thinking about getting into the business but like to pretend. :laughing:
> 
> In reality I consider myself a finesse skater. Looking back I think I would have enjoyed pairs figure skating with lots of high lifts. Thumbs Up


Not sure a guy like Byran Boytano could actually lift you


----------



## SSS Inc.

NorthernProServ;1945245 said:


> Yeah baby !!!!!!!


Should have bet 4.


----------



## SSS Inc.

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1945249 said:


> Not sure a guy like Byran Boytano could actually lift you


I'm just glad you didn't say Johnney Weir


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1945238 said:


> Thats it. Tomorrow I am posting a video of my skills. I would sleep in skates in my crib when I was about 1.5 yrs old. I have pictures to prove it. Looking back that seems dangerous but I must have cried a lot.


Yeah that's a bit dangerous lol


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1945231 said:


> Nws is saying around 2" starting after midnight. ...


Anything down that way as of yet?


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1945234 said:


> That would be really funny actually. Not only do I not skate I don't even own a plow. I've just been thinking about getting into the business but like to pretend. :laughing:
> 
> In reality I consider myself a finesse skater. Looking back I think I would have enjoyed pairs figure skating with lots of high lifts. Thumbs Up


Still waiting on video of your triple axle.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Accu updated me to 1.2"


----------



## CityGuy

Drakeslayer;1945240 said:


> Channel 5 guy said 1" From 394 and south. With a couple inches also on Monday and Tuesday.


Each time or total?


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ;1945245 said:


> Yeah baby !!!!!!!


Nice.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1945239 said:


> I don't either but I hate these things that don't come together until late late night. What makes it worse is that the models keep saying yes and everyone else says nothing. Usually the RAP would pick up on a dud storm by now.


Yeah the whole RAP thing is a little odd...


----------



## CityGuy

Watching cops and getting paid. Life is good.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1944950 said:


> sure looks warm according to them after this week
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/owatonna-mn/55060/february-weather/23932_pc?monyr=2/1/2015


I think this is an abnormal winter.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1945263 said:


> Watching cops and getting paid. Life is good.


The fire truck on cops now is yellow. It's weird looking


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1945245 said:


> Yeah baby !!!!!!!


Luuuuucky! payup


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1945263 said:


> Watching cops and getting paid. Life is good.


How do you hurt yourself with a wristband? ?


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1945262 said:


> Yeah the whole RAP thing is a little odd...


I guess I'll set the alarm for 3 to see if its snowing or if its imminent.


----------



## CityGuy

Is it just me but put aside November snow, that the winters are starting latet and going longer?


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1945267 said:



> The fire truck on cops now is yellow. It's weird looking


Not a real fire tuck if it is yellow.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;1945254 said:


> Anything down that way as of yet?


Channel 4 showed him 3/4 mile visibility. Nothing here yet. She said some flakes for me, but not yet


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1945257 said:


> Accu updated me to 1.2"


From.......?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1945269 said:


> How do you hurt yourself with a wristband? ?


Old and fall. It was a metal band watch that caught on the corner of a metal grill.


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;1945275 said:


> Old and fall. It was a metal band watch that caught on the corner of a metal grill.


It was a good fore arm gash


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1945275 said:


> Old and fall. It was a metal band watch that caught on the corner of a metal grill.


That makes more sense.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1945272 said:


> Not a real fire tuck if it is yellow.


Kinda what I was thinking


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1945267 said:


> The fire truck on cops now is yellow. It's weird looking


Missed it playing on ps.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1945272 said:


> Not a real fire tuck if it is yellow.


I see more and more yellow ones. Why is that?


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1945274 said:


> From.......?


It's was higher. Just saying the latest update


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1945270 said:


> I guess I'll set the alarm for 3 to see if its snowing or if its imminent.


Same........


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1945277 said:


> That makes more sense.


Her legs were as big as my finger if that tells you


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1945272 said:


> Not a real fire tuck if it is yellow.


Still pumps water doesn't it?

When it's not in the shop.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1945272 said:


> Not a real fire tuck if it is yellow.


True......!


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1945280 said:


> I see more and more yellow ones. Why is that?


Maybe it's cheaper then red?


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1945280 said:


> I see more and more yellow ones. Why is that?


Supposedly for visibility.


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1945280 said:


> I see more and more yellow ones. Why is that?


They are not done yet. Give them time and they will ripen.

Honestly your not seeing more of them maybe just actually noticing them. There are very few places that change the color of their trucks they keep them the same because it is there tradition.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1945281 said:


> It's was higher. Just saying the latest update


Got it... I couldn't remember what your previous amount was at... So even Accu is starting downward...


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1945286 said:


> True......!


False.......

Still drives and pumps like red ones. And were starting the new trend in colors.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1945292 said:


> False.......
> 
> Still drives and pumps like red ones. And were starting the new trend in colors.


Yeah the bumble bee color scheme.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1945290 said:


> They are not done yet. Give them time and they will ripen.
> 
> Honestly your not seeing more of them maybe just actually noticing them. There are very few places that change the color of their trucks they keep them the same because it is there tradition.


This........

It was a test in the 70's and it seems to have stuck.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Downloaded NHL 15. This game ROCKS!!!


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;1945294 said:


> This........
> 
> It was a test in the 70's and it seems to have stuck.


Now you will see trucks in all colors imaginable. Red is the traditional color.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1945296 said:


> Now you will see trucks in all colors imaginable. Red is the traditional color.


Black green yellow red blue are the ones I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1945291 said:


> Got it... I couldn't remember what your previous amount was at... So even Accu is starting downward...


Accu has stuck with an inch or two for a couple days now. They are the only ones that still have accumulation this far north. NWS and weather channel say 0.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1945298 said:


> Accu has stuck with an inch or two for a couple days now. They are the only ones that still have accumulation this far north. NWS and weather channel say 0.


Well let's hope there right with the inch or two


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1945295 said:


> Downloaded NHL 15. This game ROCKS!!!


Wish I had a ps4 I would smoke you in that game!


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;1945171 said:


> I wouldn't even buy ccm skates anymore lol.
> 
> We really need a plowsite hockey game. Seems like apt of us are into the sport


I'll play medical support. .....lol


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1945299 said:


> Well let's hope there right with the inch or two


I would like zero. Feeling ill.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So hard though. Last time I had a hockey game was for my Sega Genesis.

Too many buttons to learn now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1945303 said:


> So hard though. Last time I had a hockey game was for my Sega Genesis.
> 
> Too many buttons to learn now.


Best hockey game ever was Blades of Steel. Just saying.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1945304 said:


> Best hockey game ever was Blades of Steel. Just saying.


True that!!


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1945304 said:


> Best hockey game ever was Blades of Steel. Just saying.


That game was awesome!


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1945303 said:


> So hard though. Last time I had a hockey game was for my Sega Genesis.
> 
> Too many buttons to learn now.


I went from nhl 06 to '14 I thought the same. You will be addicted now!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1945302 said:


> I would like zero. Feeling ill.


To much bbq and party or what? If we get it and your sick I could help out 90% of my stuff is closed tomorrow


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1945306 said:


> True that!!





Green Grass;1945307 said:


> That game was awesome!


Fight!

Shoot the Pass! I never knew what that meant but thats what it sounded like.

I still have this game. I'm breaking out the Nintendo tomorrow. I still know exactly how the crowd sounds.


----------



## SSS Inc.

And the goalie would always flail his arms after a goal.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1945292 said:


> False.......
> 
> Still drives and pumps like red ones. And were starting the new trend in colors.


D'ohkay........


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1945242 said:


> Nothing as of now down here


I got maby 1/8 of a inch


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;1945254 said:


> Anything down that way as of yet?


Just barley a dusting. ....


----------



## Polarismalibu

The frozen White Castle you can get in the store tastes just as good as the restaurant stuff!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1945310 said:


> Fight!
> 
> Shoot the Pass! I never knew what that meant but thats what it sounded like.
> 
> I still have this game. I'm breaking out the Nintendo tomorrow. I still know exactly how the crowd sounds.


I still have that game also! I have way back to Atari too


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1945297 said:


> Black green yellow red blue are the ones I can think of off the top of my head.


White... Anoka-Champlin... Looks sharp actually...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1945320 said:


> I still have that game also! I have way back to Atari too


I've got an Atari too. I can dominate on Moon patrol and Bombs away.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1945324 said:


> White... Anoka-Champlin... Looks sharp actually...


I have always thought Champlin looked pretty good too


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1945326 said:


> I've got an Atari too. I can dominate on Moon patrol and Bombs away.


I'm not sure what games I have. It was my dads I haven't taken it out in a long long time.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1945297 said:


> Black green yellow red blue are the ones I can think of off the top of my head.


Purple, pink, orange, green you name it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

VRAC........1.4" by 11 a.m.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1945330 said:


> VRAC........1.4" by 11 a.m.


Whoa, whoa, whoa... What happened? Can you promise????


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1945330 said:


> VRAC........1.4" by 11 a.m.


If only it was by 5am


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1945309 said:


> To much bbq and party or what? If we get it and your sick I could help out 90% of my stuff is closed tomorrow


No not sure just feel like crap. We'll see what 3:30 brings. Ill let ya know if we run into problems. If we get any


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1945335 said:


> No not sure just feel like crap. We'll see what 3:30 brings. Ill let ya know if we run into problems. If we get any


You have my number I think. Get better!


----------



## RussC

LwnmwrMan22;1945295 said:


> Downloaded NHL 15. This game ROCKS!!!


When I was in college in bemidji we spent so many hours in the winter playing NHL on the 360, they are so fun and such a good time waster with a case of beer


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1945304 said:


> Best hockey game ever was Blades of Steel. Just saying.


This.......


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1945333 said:


> Whoa, whoa, whoa... What happened? Can you promise????


No.

I'm putting all my faith in the models as they are spot on to this point. If they continue to be correct when the north joins with the south it will fill in to the north. Not confident that will happen but thats what the info says. We'll see. Maybe it won't go north of Mankato but I've been thinking we are due for a storm where NWS is caught with their pants down.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1945314 said:


> D'ohkay........


Your just jealous.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1945324 said:


> White... Anoka-Champlin... Looks sharp actually...


Forgot about that. They have white because they used white horses back in the day.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1945319 said:


> The frozen White Castle you can get in the store tastes just as good as the restaurant stuff!


Love them.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1945328 said:


> I'm not sure what games I have. It was my dads I haven't taken it out in a long long time.


I just got rid of my commador 64. It finally died.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1945342 said:


> Forgot about that. They have white because they used white horses back in the day.


Ahhh someone else that knows the story!


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1945345 said:


> Ahhh someone else that knows the story!


They have some pretty neat pictures from the old days in the station by lifetime.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1945343 said:


> Love them.


First time I have had them. Always figured they would suck, I was wrong!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1945344 said:


> I just got rid of my commador 64. It finally died.


Was that the keyboard looking thing?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Looks like the snow In the Dakotas are fling in as it moves this way


----------



## Camden

Looks like Jim, Bano and Bill are in the line of fire tonight. Hopefully their area gets dumped on enough so that the cell towers need to get cleared payup


----------



## banonea

We got MABY 1/4" here.....


----------



## Camden

banonea;1945360 said:


> We got MABY 1/4" here.....


NO!!! Please take away the / and say that you have 14"


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1945359 said:


> Looks like Jim, Bano and Bill are in the line of fire tonight. Hopefully their area gets dumped on enough so that the cell towers need to get cleared payup


Or enough we all have to go bail them out!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

At less than half tonight and same tomorrow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea;1945360 said:


> We got MABY 1/4" here.....


Hmmm... and how long has it been snowing?


----------



## Polarismalibu

New Accu update!!!!!!















0.1"


----------



## banonea

Camden;1945361 said:


> NO!!! Please take away the / and say that you have 14"


Sorry Charlie. .....


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;1945362 said:


> Or enough we all have to go bail them out!!


I think everyone is getting stir crazy with the lack of snow. .....


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;1945366 said:


> Hmmm... and how long has it been snowing?


Since about 9:30.......


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1945348 said:


> First time I have had them. Always figured they would suck, I was wrong!!


Not the real thing but a close second


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1945371 said:


> I think everyone is getting stir crazy with the lack of snow. .....


That's a understatement!


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1945349 said:


> Was that the keyboard looking thing?


Yup with old floppy drive add on.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1945374 said:


> That's a understatement!


Everyone just needs to go take $299 and we can have NHL bracket championships.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1945371 said:


> I think everyone is getting stir crazy with the lack of snow. .....


Yup.......


----------



## CityGuy

Really windy out here now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

At least there's a 60% chance next Saturday!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1945379 said:


> At least there's a 60% chance next Saturday!!!


Yeah 60% of nothing


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1945376 said:


> Everyone just needs to go take $299 and we can have NHL bracket championships.


No we need to hit the lake!


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea;1945371 said:


> I think everyone is getting stir crazy with the lack of snow. .....


Uhhhh yeah!! xysport :redbounce 



banonea;1945372 said:


> Since about 9:30.......


Oh dear... Only 9 more hours and you could have an inch!


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;1945383 said:


> Uhhhh yeah!! xysport :redbounce
> 
> Oh dear... Only 9 more hours and you could have an inch!


Thats what I am thinking. Texted all the boys and told them i will touch base at 3am...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I don't really see that ND snow coming together to affect much of the cities.


----------



## qualitycut

Well that storm could be 100 miles north


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got 10 more minutes of this update file to download for NHL 15, then I'm off to bed.


----------



## cbservicesllc

.aviation...(for the 06z tafs through 06z sunday night)
issued at 1150 pm cst sat jan 31 2015

no really big change for the 06z taf from the ooz taf. It does
look the snow may creep a little farther north than originally
thought...so there could be a brief window of ifr visibility and a
dusting to 1/2" snow at kmsp and keau near or just after sunrise.
Kstc/krnh/kaxn...are still too far north for a snow concern. We
also slowed the snow timing a bit with this taf.

Kmsp...

We decided to include a tempo group for a period of ifr
visibility and light snow near or just after sunrise and push the
snow timing back a bit. We really don`t think the airport will get
much more than 1/2"...but the vis would still likely drop to near
or below 2 miles for a time if we end up with 0.25-0.5" snowfall
at kmsp.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1945385 said:


> I don't really see that ND snow coming together to affect much of the cities.


I said it should couple days ago...
Trough has to go through dry layers first

Just watch for les....heh heh

Hits duluth first witb the trough
fills in southward,

guessing


----------



## unit28

Polarismalibu;1945381 said:


> Yeah 60% of nothing


Started out with over .29 units of qpf yesterday
If the temps hold, well have good barroclinicity


----------



## unit28

Anyone with a sat radar in alex.......{¿}


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well, considering this is midnight to 6 am, essentially....









I think I'm good to go to bed since there's really no snow north of I-90.

Oh, nor are there any major bumps for Tuesday, nor the 60% for next Saturday like there was earlier today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Upon further review....

That snow line isn't too far from Snowguy. Quality is going to be close to some flurries it looks like.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1945395 said:


> Upon further review....
> 
> That snow line isn't too far from Snowguy. Quality is going to be close to some flurries it looks like.


Not too worried for morning considering Bano got 1/4" over 3 hours... But I'm getting up in a couple hours to take a peek...


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1945397 said:


> Not too worried for morning considering Bano got 1/4" over 3 hours... But I'm getting up in a couple hours to take a peek...


Well wake me up if we have enough then


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1945398 said:


> Well wake me up if we have enough then


Yeah, text me too.....although my updates are done now for CoD. Might be up for a while.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Soooo...who's gonna be waking up to nothing in the next 30-40 minutes, thanks to SSS????


----------



## banonea

I juat did....1/2" barley. ..night.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looking at the traffic cameras, looks like there will be some "oh sh#$%" when people peek outside 1/2 asleep.

Then they'll look closer.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1945407 said:


> I juat did....1/2" barley. ..night.


1/2" barley eh??? Pretty strong beer with that.


----------



## TKLAWN

Light snow and wind.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1945405 said:


> Soooo...who's gonna be waking up to nothing in the next 30-40 minutes, thanks to SSS????


Some of us haven't been to sleep


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1945413 said:


> Some of us haven't been to sleep


I just dozed for 1/2 hour there. Looks like the top edge is fading away now.

I'm headed to real bed for a couple of hours, check traffic cams ounces the sun is up.


----------



## Bill1090

Got the truck side complete about 3 hours ago. Did it at the gf's parents which is south of la crosse. They had about 3" then. Roads were terrible. La crosse has about 1.5-2. Nws says another 1-3 basically lasting throughout the day.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1945393 said:


> Well, considering this is midnight to 6 am, essentially....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm good to go to bed since there's really no snow north of I-90.
> 
> Oh, nor are there any major bumps for Tuesday, nor the 60% for next Saturday like there was earlier today.


Rain next weekend.....


----------



## unit28

This is what happenswirhwindshear
You can see the trough thouvh


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Just a dusting here... 1/8th inch. I thought, just maybe some revenue on this first of Feb. Guess not  Bank accounts need an infusion Stat!


----------



## unit28

.....

in the Midwest, the last 3 months have been well below normal for precipitation and snowfall too. The short-term indicators are picking up this dryness. Coordinating those indicators, large areas of abnormally dry conditions were introduced this week from northwest Missouri into Iowa and east into Illinois and southern Wisconsin. In Minnesota, moderate drought was introduced into the northern portions of the state as well as along the border with North Dakota. Much of the rest of Minnesota had abnormally dry conditions introduced in response to the winter dryness.



Oh boy


----------



## SnowGuy73

15° breezy light snow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light dusting here.


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## jimslawnsnow

Wow that wind is bad. Shook the house all night. Bet we'll have drifts like crazy


----------



## CityGuy

Whole lot of nothing but wind here.


----------



## CityGuy

At least the wild are on at 2 today.


----------



## qualitycut

4 degrees and partly cloudy in hinckley


----------



## CityGuy

Yuhas says snow tomorrow night into tuesday but no totals.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1945527 said:


> 4 degrees and partly cloudy in hinckley


Hey, thanks!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Tuesday's snow does exactly what today's snow did. Skirt the southwest/south side of the cities.

Us northsiders are left out again.


----------



## DDB

CityGuy;1945513 said:


> At least the wild are on at 2 today.


I think they changed it to 1:30


----------



## Ranger620

DDB;1945549 said:


> I think they changed it to 1:30


Still shows 2
Minnesota Wild
22-20-6, 7th in Central Division
today, 2:00 PM on RSNP, FSNO
Rogers Arena, Vancouver, British Columbia


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1945536 said:


> Tuesday's snow does exactly what today's snow did. Skirt the southwest/south side of the cities.
> 
> Us northsiders are left out again.


NWS has only 20% for me day and night


----------



## Bill1090

My god its windy.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1945536 said:


> Tuesday's snow does exactly what today's snow did. Skirt the southwest/south side of the cities.
> 
> Us northsiders are left out again.


So you're going with gfs


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1945556 said:


> So you're going with gfs


NAM showed the majority skimming the SW side to.

Not quite as far south, but yeah. NAM has been wrong all year.

GFS has been good 3-4 days in advance, then it starts to over think itself.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Novak says snow "looks promising" for MSP on Tuesday.

Looks like I'm right. Every time he's said snow looks promising, the snow has gone south.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1945563 said:


> Novak says snow "looks promising" for MSP on Tuesday.
> 
> Looks like I'm right. Every time he's said snow looks promising, the snow has gone south.


Yep another bust


----------



## CityGuy

DDB;1945549 said:


> I think they changed it to 1:30


Hmmm comcast guide thing shows 2 but will check early. Thanks


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;1945568 said:


> Hmmm comcast guide thing shows 2 but will check early. Thanks


I guess it wouldnt surprise me if the push it up. Make sure their done for the super bowl. Guess I'll tune in early too


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1945536 said:


> Tuesday's snow does exactly what today's snow did. Skirt the southwest/south side of the cities.
> 
> Us northsiders are left out again.


You take that back!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1945563 said:


> Novak says snow "looks promising" for MSP on Tuesday.
> 
> Looks like I'm right. Every time he's said snow looks promising, the snow has gone south.


But does he mean just snow or measurable snow


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1945574 said:


> You take that back!


He is so mean sometimes!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1945583 said:


> He is so mean sometimes!


The truth hurts sometimes!


----------



## Green Grass

Is SSS out plowing? ?


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1945590 said:


> Is SSS out plowing? ?


He probably ended up with 1.5 somehow


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1945591 said:


> He probably ended up with 1.5 somehow


He used shaved hockey pucks. They did show everything coated down by Burnsville


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1945590 said:


> Is SSS out plowing? ?


He could be from what I saw on the news


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1945594 said:


> He used shaved hockey pucks. They did show everything coated down by Burnsville


Currently headed to BVille after I return the new well pump to Menard's.

I will report with pictures.

Spent most of the night getting the new hard drive in the PS4 running.

If you buy a PS4, buy the actual disc for games, don't download them. Or if you do download them, buy a new hard drive as soon as you buy a PS4.

PITA to redownload 100's of GB of games and updates.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1945597 said:


> Currently headed to BVille after I return the new well pump to Menard's.
> 
> I will report with pictures.
> 
> Spent most of the night getting the new hard drive in the PS4 running.
> 
> If you buy a PS4, buy the actual disc for games, don't download them. Or if you do download them, buy a new hard drive as soon as you buy a PS4.
> 
> PITA to redownload 100's of GB of games and updates.


Ps5 should be coming out soon I'm sure. Seems like there every couple years now


----------



## qualitycut

Roads are white and its snowing st paul.











nevermind just salt dust from the cars in from the cars in front of me


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;1945574 said:


> You take that back!


IDK....
heck i did say we're out till next weekend
Looks like a mix or rain now

Check it...
Mix bag of mofels to compare ec too

http://meteocentre.com/models/models.php?mod=gemglb&map=na&run=00&lang=en


----------



## unit28

http://meteocentre.com/models/models.php?mod=gemglb&map=na&run=00&lang=en


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1945601 said:


> Ps5 should be coming out soon I'm sure. Seems like there every couple years now


It was like 9 years between ps3 and 4


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1945601 said:


> Ps5 should be coming out soon I'm sure. Seems like there every couple years now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Are the Wild @ home?

Was thinking about running through Cosettas for lunch, but not if the game is there.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1945620 said:


> Are the Wild @ home?
> 
> Was thinking about running through Cosettas for lunch, but not if the game is there.


Nope in Canada


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

had I known quality was on his way home just that far ahead of me I would a bought himPerkins in Forest Lake.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1945626 said:


> had I known quality was on his way home just that far ahead of me I would a bought himPerkins in Forest Lake.


Oooo sure ya would have. I stopped at taco bell in North branch for breakfast


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hahahaha.....meteogram people have a post on Facebook "wow, a lot of views on the Meteogram page lately, thanks for the interest everyone!".


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1945606 said:


> It was like 9 years between ps3 and 4


Was it really?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1945638 said:


> Was it really?


Not really. More like 7 years.


----------



## CityGuy

Cody basically said don't hold your breath on snow tuesday.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Ch9 says stray flakes into Tuesday morning

Edit ya were quicker than me


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;1945641 said:


> Cody basically said don't hold your breath on snow tuesday.


He must be reading my posts on Plowsite.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Culvers on 13. Other side of the parking lot that was plowed @ Savage Depot.


----------



## Bill1090

I don't think it'll be done at 10 am like they thought.


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;1945679 said:


> I don't think it'll be done at 10 am like they thought.


How much did you get?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1945636 said:


> Hahahaha.....meteogram people have a post on Facebook "wow, a lot of views on the Meteogram page lately, thanks for the interest everyone!".


:laughing:


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1945666 said:


> Culvers on 13. Other side of the parking lot that was plowed @ Savage Depot.


Why in the world wouldn't they just salt that, why would you plow it? I don't get it


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SSS your skating double was just on the Super Bowl pregame. Don't even know how to explain his outfit


----------



## CityGuy

Wow the wind is howling out here. Glad we didn't get any snow with the wind.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1945705 said:


> Wow the wind is howling out here. Glad we didn't get any snow with the wind.


It's nice inside my house. Don't plan on leaving it today.


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;1945682 said:


> How much did you get?


It hard to tell with the drifting. I would say 2.5+. It's still coming down good.


----------



## Bill1090

I just want to thank you all for the help the last few days. Probably saved my hide.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;1945711 said:


> It hard to tell with the drifting. I would say 2.5+. It's still coming down good.


Lucky!! Sunny cold and windy here


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1945709 said:


> It's nice inside my house. Don't plan on leaving it today.


I have to head up for pictures at 5. Who plans that on super bowl Sunday?


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;1945711 said:


> It hard to tell with the drifting. I would say 2.5+. It's still coming down good.


Nice. At least someone got snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1945695 said:


> Why in the world wouldn't they just salt that, why would you plow it? I don't get it


It had waves to it. If it would have been a 1" account, and an important one, I would have probably plowed of if it was mine. There were 3" deep spots.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1945738 said:


> It had waves to it. If it would have been a 1" account, and an important one, I would have probably plowed of if it was mine. There were 3" deep spots.


Oh, hard to tell the depth in the pic. In that case that guy is slacking


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1945735 said:


> I have to head up for pictures at 5. Who plans that on super bowl Sunday?


Someone who doesn't care about football.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1945739 said:


> Oh, hard to tell the depth in the pic. In that case that guy is slacking


There was far more not plowed than plowed around Hwy 13.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1945743 said:


> Someone who doesn't care about football.


Someone that got a cheaper rate cause no one else was gonna book that timeslot.


----------



## DDB

LwnmwrMan22;1945750 said:


> Someone that got a cheaper rate cause no one else was gonna book that timeslot.


I was thinking the same thing...or someone who needed something quick and that was all that was available


----------



## Ranger620

Looking like 2pm start for the wild. Got it on now and they havent even started the pregame yet.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1945295 said:


> Downloaded NHL 15. This game ROCKS!!!


Ultimate team is where it's at.. very difficult though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1945766 said:


> Ultimate team is where it's at.. very difficult though.


I'll try it out. Have had too much stuff downloading and reinstalling, taking forever.

We can only play the Rangers/Kings yet.


----------



## Greenery

If you guys ever do put together a game, I'm down. I'll also be rocking my 20 year old skate from H.S.


----------



## Ranger620

Greenery;1945785 said:


> If you guys ever do put together a game, I'm down. I'll also be rocking my 20 year old skate from H.S.


Its been all of that and then some for me since I have been on the ice. I did buy a pair of skates in the early 90's thinking I would get into it again but never did. I'm not sure I could even out skate sss's girls team at this point.


----------



## Greenery

Ranger620;1945788 said:


> Its been all of that and then some for me since I have been on the ice. I did buy a pair of skates in the early 90's thinking I would get into it again but never did. I'm not sure I could even out skate sss's girls team at this point.


Oh yeah I'll be stopping to catch my breath each time I have to skate from one end of the rink to the other.


----------



## DDB

Ranger620;1945762 said:


> Looking like 2pm start for the wild. Got it on now and they havent even started the pregame yet.


Interesting, I swear during the last game I heard the announcer say they moved it to 1:30 due to the super bowl.


----------



## Ranger620

Greenery;1945793 said:


> Oh yeah I'll be stopping to catch my breath each time I have to skate from one end of the rink to the other.


Oh i'm not talking just about physical shape. I would bet any skating ability I had from that far back is long gone. I would bet those girls have better puck control and a harder slap shot than I do


----------



## Ranger620

DDB;1945796 said:


> Interesting, I swear during the last game I heard the announcer say they moved it to 1:30 due to the super bowl.


Got it on. Wild live still on.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1945800 said:


> Oh i'm not talking just about physical shape. I would bet any skating ability I had from that far back is long gone. I would bet those girls have better puck control and a harder slap shot than I do


Right there with you on that.

I would probably try and take a shot and end up on my face.


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;1945802 said:


> Right there with you on that.
> 
> I would probably try and take a shot and end up on my face.


I'd be the only guy that shows up in full gear trying to avoid getting hurt. Still have all my gear but couldnt tell you if any of even fits anymore


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1945806 said:


> I'd be the only guy that shows up in full gear trying to avoid getting hurt. Still have all my gear but couldnt tell you if any of even fits anymore


Same here. I know the skates are for sure too small by 3 sizes.


----------



## CityGuy

Here we go Wild fans.


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;1945813 said:


> Here we go Wild fans.


Only 4 min in. They look slow. No jump. Could be a loss today. Wish they'd get moving


----------



## CityGuy

And we have a fight.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well that backfired on carter


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;1945821 said:


> And we have a fight.


Wasnt much of one but matbe that will get them fired up


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1945825 said:


> Wasnt much of one but matbe that will get them fired up


Let's hope so. They really do look flat so far.


----------



## CityGuy

Well at least the Wild looked better toward the end of that period. Hope they can really pick it up in the 2nd.


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;1945848 said:


> Well at least the Wild looked better toward the end of that period. Hope they can really pick it up in the 2nd.


I think everyone left you and i hanging and are doing their plowsite hockey game. Slow in here. I guess were the kids that get picked last.


----------



## CityGuy

Goal...........................


----------



## Ranger620

Goal... how did that even get thru


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1945861 said:


> I think everyone left you and i hanging and are doing their plowsite hockey game. Slow in here. I guess were the kids that get picked last.


Or they are all naping before tonights game.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Nice goal!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1945871 said:


> Or they are all naping before tonights game.


Guilty! Woke up and we score


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1945870 said:


> Goal... how did that even get thru


No idea. I'd like to see it on replay.


----------



## Ranger620

Goallllllll


----------



## CityGuy

Goal.....................


----------



## Polarismalibu

Goal!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Green Grass

Goal!.......


----------



## CityGuy

And the Wild are alive.


----------



## Ranger620

Seen how that one went in


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1945881 said:


> Seen how that one went in


Yup. Nice shot by Grandlen


----------



## Camden

CityGuy;1945885 said:


> Yup. Nice shot by Grandlen


Grandlund set a screen, Spurgeon shot it.

Our goalie is playing phenomenal.


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1945894 said:


> Grandlund set a screen, Spurgeon shot it.
> 
> Our goalie is playing phenomenal.


I thought they said it bounced off him?


----------



## Camden

You had me second guessing so I looked and Spurgeon got the goal with assists going to Granlund and Nino.


----------



## CityGuy

No goal.....................


----------



## Ranger620

Wow. No goal. Wild are on a lucky steak. Take that luck all the way to the cup


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1945910 said:


> No goal.....................


Exactly what it was


----------



## CityGuy

Goal................


----------



## Ranger620

Goal. That should seal the deal


----------



## Green Grass

Goal. ......


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;1945918 said:


> Goal. That should seal the deal


Weren't they up by 4 against the Islanders before they ended up losing?


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;1945922 said:


> Weren't they up by 4 against the Islanders before they ended up losing?


That was before the new goalie


----------



## Green Grass

Weak goal.


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;1945922 said:


> Weren't they up by 4 against the Islanders before they ended up losing?


Way to jinx it


----------



## CityGuy

And there goes the shut out.


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;1945931 said:


> Way to jinx it


If they get it to 3-2 before we make it 4-1 I'll be very nervous.

EDIT: UH OH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Come on guys really?


----------



## Green Grass

Oh cafe!!.....


----------



## Green Grass

Let's take a pole who thinks we will loose?


----------



## Ranger620

Now their in panic mode which usually ends bad for us


----------



## Camden

Green Grass;1945942 said:


> Let's take a pole who thinks we will loose?


I say they hold on and win.


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;1945942 said:


> Let's take a pole who thinks we will loose?


I still think we win


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1945942 said:


> Let's take a pole who thinks we will loose?


I think they tie it up but we win in ot


----------



## Ranger620

Their in their defense mode. I hate that.


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1945951 said:


> Their in their defense mode. I hate that.


That is when we loose.


----------



## CityGuy

Goal.................


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;1945736 said:


> Nice. At least someone got snow.


We got in that 2" range here.


----------



## Camden

I'm trying to remain sensible but I really feel like they're back on track. There's still a lot of work to be done but they can definitely get to that #8 spot.


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;1945962 said:


> I'm trying to remain sensible but I really feel like they're back on track. There's still a lot of work to be done but they can definitely get to that #8 spot.


I agree. Since the all star break and the new goalie things have been better


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Police: TCF Bank in Crystal Cub Foods Robbed

http://kstp.com/news/stories/s3694343.shtml?cat=1

(Sent from KSTP)

Can't fix stupid. Hey let's rob a bank then stop for a sammich


----------



## Green Grass

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1945968 said:


> Police: TCF Bank in Crystal Cub Foods Robbed
> 
> http://kstp.com/news/stories/s3694343.shtml?cat=1
> 
> (Sent from KSTP)
> 
> Can't fix stupid. Hey let's rob a bank then stop for a sammich


Hey that robbery work makes a guy hungry!!:laughing:


----------



## Green Grass

I bet SSS is out learning to skate today since he said he was going to post a video.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Here's where I'm at.


----------



## Camden

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1945968 said:


> Police: TCF Bank in Crystal Cub Foods Robbed
> 
> http://kstp.com/news/stories/s3694343.shtml?cat=1
> 
> (Sent from KSTP)
> 
> Can't fix stupid. Hey let's rob a bank then stop for a sammich


Did they get him??? The article doesn't say!


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1945977 said:


> Here's where I'm at.


If I was board I would come help you.


----------



## Ranger620

I'm going with Seattle.


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;1945989 said:


> I'm going with Seattle.


Same here.


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1945989 said:


> I'm going with Seattle.


This......


----------



## Green Grass

Tom Brady quote "I have never wanted to win a game more then this one"

Has anyone ever gone to the super bowl and not wanted to win??


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Camden;1945980 said:


> Did they get him??? The article doesn't say!


Ya, at least it didn't get ugly


----------



## CityGuy

Well that was fun.
Let's play pass the shirt around for pictures.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1946022 said:


> Well that was fun.
> Let's play pass the shirt around for pictures.


Budget is tight after that fancy new truck!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1946023 said:


> Budget is tight after that fancy new truck!


No it's certain people being lazy and not doing things in the right order.


----------



## CityGuy

Hmmm 
Who's getting the call tonight Green or myself?

Things to ponder.


----------



## CityGuy

Man I hate Chris Colinsworth. I can't stand his voice.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1946028 said:


> Hmmm
> Who's getting the call tonight Green or myself?
> 
> Things to ponder.


You my wife is at work till 9


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1946031 said:


> You my wife is at work till 9


That's when you get the good one. And you can't go.


----------



## CityGuy

Picked off.......


----------



## Ranger620

Interception


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1946032 said:


> That's when you get the good one. And you can't go.


usually


----------



## Green Grass

all they time in the world and he can't find anyone


----------



## Bill1090

Hey city, do you know anything about the little pieces of metal, about 4" wide and on a hinge that go behind the municipal plows?


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;1946047 said:


> Hey city, do you know anything about the little pieces of metal, about 4" wide and on a hinge that go behind the municipal plows?


Not quite sure? I would have to see what your talikng about?


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;1946051 said:


> Not quite sure? I would have to see what your talikng about?


I'll see if I can find a pic on google. They best way to describe it is it has basically flair mower blades that act like a backdrag egde, but works going forward.


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;1946058 said:


> I'll see if I can find a pic on google. They best way to describe it is it has basically flair mower blades that act like a backdrag egde, but works going forward.


Could it be a secondardy for the carbides? You said it's hinged and that has me baffled? Only thing I can come up with is it's to help reduce blow off so you don't get the snow cloud as they go by.


----------



## unit28

Stote was out of wings
So
I got tjr 20Pc from mcd

Go pats


----------



## Doughboy12

Rack Shack ribs and waffle fries. It's what's for dinner.


----------



## CityGuy

Homemade tuna sandwiches and chips at this house.


----------



## Ranger620

Chili for dinner in this house


----------



## Ranger620

Commercials have been terrible this year. Best one so far i think has been the bud commercial followed by the fiat commercial. All the others not so good


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Put the old well pump in with a new pressure switch.

So far they've taken 2 showers and have done 3 loads of laundry.


----------



## Green Grass

steak quesadilla and buffalo chip dip


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1946104 said:


> Commercials have been terrible this year. Best one so far i think has been the bud commercial followed by the fiat commercial. All the others not so good


I would agree that they are not good.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1946113 said:


> I would agree that they are not good.


2'nd that....


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1946111 said:


> steak quesadilla and buffalo chip dip


MMMMMMMMMMMMMMM that sounds good.

Now I'm hungry again.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1946107 said:


> Put the old well pump in with a new pressure switch.
> 
> So far they've taken 2 showers and have done 3 loads of laundry.


That is great! you go back to the 1/2 HP pump?


----------



## CityGuy

What's the malfunction going to be this year?


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1946121 said:


> What's the malfunction going to be this year?


I was hoping the tiger was going to buck her off. :laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Worse. Halftime. Show. Ever.


----------



## CityGuy

Has twitter exploded yet?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1946125 said:


> Worse. Halftime. Show. Ever.


Agreed. I can't stand her.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1946125 said:


> Worse. Halftime. Show. Ever.


This...........


----------



## bacwudzme

SnowGuy73;1946125 said:


> Worse. Halftime. Show. Ever.


Starting to think it must go to the lowest bidder!??


----------



## SnowGuy73

bacwudzme;1946129 said:


> Starting to think it must go to the lowest bidder!??


This..........

Or highest, pays the most to get it!


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1946121 said:


> What's the malfunction going to be this year?


Maybe she will fall off the shooting star

Edit: I guess not


----------



## BossPlow614

bacwudzme;1946129 said:


> Starting to think it must go to the lowest bidder!??


From what I've read they don't get paid to perform during the halftime show.


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1946132 said:


> Maybe she will fall off the shooting star
> 
> Edit: I guess not


I was hoping to at least see up the dress


----------



## qualitycut

Could at least showed off her features a little more.


----------



## bacwudzme

Green Grass;1946135 said:


> I was hoping to at least see up the dress


Problably hairy!!


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1946132 said:


> Maybe she will fall off the shooting star
> 
> Edit: I guess not


Were not that lucky.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1946118 said:


> That is great! you go back to the 1/2 HP pump?


Yeah, went back to the 1/2 horse.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

bacwudzme;1946139 said:


> Problably hairy!!


Whoa... We're drawing out of staters into our thread.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1946135 said:


> I was hoping to at least see up the dress


----------



## Green Grass

BossPlow614;1946134 said:


> From what I've read they don't get paid to perform during the halftime show.


Correct usually they have to pay to perform but she is not paying.


----------



## bacwudzme

LwnmwrMan22;1946142 said:


> Whoa... We're drawing out of staters into our thread.


Going into neutral territory!


----------



## Polarismalibu

bacwudzme;1946139 said:


> Problably hairy!!


Better bust out the hedge trimmer!


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;1946135 said:


> I was hoping to at least see up the dress


Speeking of this i forgot to mention when we were in stillwater some of you mentioned smallys. When we were there the lady next to us decided it was time to breast feed. Kid you not. I wanted to ask for a refill but wife kicked me


----------



## Green Grass

I wonder if SSS is alive??


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1946144 said:


> Correct usually they have to pay to perform but she is not paying.


No, but we all did having to watch that. :crying::crying:


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1946148 said:


> Speeking of this i forgot to mention when we were in stillwater some of you mentioned smallys. When we were there the lady next to us decided it was time to breast feed. Kid you not. I wanted to ask for a refill but wife kicked me


Ha............


----------



## Polarismalibu

Look at mr foot locker go!


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1946153 said:


> Look at mr foot locker go!


good thing his boss let him off early:laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1946153 said:


> Look at mr foot locker go!


All 4 were free agents, pretty crazy.


----------



## CityGuy

The half time show is getting chastized on fb.

Worst show over and over


----------



## qualitycut

http://dailysnark.com/picture-jeremy-lanes-gruesome-broken-arm/


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1946160 said:


> The half time show is getting chastized on fb.
> 
> Worst show over and over


People say that every year


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1946125 said:


> Worse. Halftime. Show. Ever.


Wow. No love for Kary Perry?


----------



## TKLAWN

bacwudzme;1946139 said:


> Problably hairy!!


Doubtful.

Like a baby's bottom I'm guessing.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1946161 said:


> http://dailysnark.com/picture-jeremy-lanes-gruesome-broken-arm/


Been there done that. Looks identical to when I broke mine


----------



## BBC co

after a pint of tequila it seemed an ok half time show to me 

awesome link btw on the injury loved it


----------



## Ranger620

Another interception another broken arm


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1946166 said:


> Doubtful.
> 
> Like a baby's bottom I'm guessing.


This I would guess


----------



## Polarismalibu

TKLAWN;1946166 said:


> Doubtful.
> 
> Like a baby's bottom I'm guessing.


Probably vajazzled


----------



## bacwudzme

TKLAWN;1946166 said:


> Doubtful.
> 
> Like a baby's bottom I'm guessing.


Yeah your problably right.


----------



## Polarismalibu

BBC co;1946169 said:


> after a pint of tequila it seemed an ok half time show to me
> 
> awesome link btw on the injury loved it


Better drink another so reality hits


----------



## Green Grass

BBC co;1946169 said:


> after a pint of tequila it seemed an ok half time show to me
> 
> awesome link btw on the injury loved it


They are coming in from all over now!


----------



## bacwudzme

With no skin rash since pro active has cleaned up the acne problem on her face......


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1946176 said:


> They are coming in from all over now!


Must be at the top of the new posts list.


----------



## Bill1090

Green Grass;1946176 said:


> They are coming in from all over now!


Well this is the most popular thread on the interweb.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1946180 said:


> Must be at the top of the new posts list.


I think it always is.


----------



## Polarismalibu

There we go!!


----------



## Ranger620

He just did the randy moss


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1946180 said:


> Must be at the top of the new posts list.


99% of the time it is


----------



## Green Grass

nice block by the Ref!!


----------



## CityGuy

13 days until Daytona.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Brady better start deflating balls if they want to get back in this


----------



## CityGuy

Ha..........


----------



## Ranger620

New blacklist after the game. Show i just happen to like


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;1946183 said:


> I think it always is.


Everyone want's to hang with the cool kids!


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1946194 said:


> New blacklist after the game. Show i just happen to like


Never seen it.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1946194 said:


> New blacklist after the game. Show i just happen to like


New Highway thru Hell at 900


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;1946198 said:


> Never seen it.


One of the only shows i really like. Best if watched from the beginning


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1946195 said:


> Everyone want's to hang with the cool kids!


Your city start pre treating yet??


----------



## CityGuy

And I do believe that commercial for the nfl takes the cake on stupid commercials


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ted must have been deflated in that commercial for the new Ted movie


----------



## Camden

CityGuy;1946160 said:


> The half time show is getting chastized on fb.
> 
> Worst show over and over


Compared to last year when it was Bruno Mars? They're idiots. Even if you're not a Katy Perry fan the production was incredible... from the stage to the props, all of it was as good as it gets.


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;1946206 said:


> And I do believe that commercial for the nfl takes the cake on stupid commercials


No not even close. The nation wide commercial about dead children takes the trophy


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1946104 said:


> Commercials have been terrible this year. Best one so far i think has been the bud commercial followed by the fiat commercial. All the others not so good


No kidding... what up with all the emotional commercials????


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1946107 said:


> Put the old well pump in with a new pressure switch.
> 
> So far they've taken 2 showers and have done 3 loads of laundry.


Nice work!!!


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1946214 said:


> No kidding... what up with all the emotional commercials????


It seems the commercials are getting worse and worse.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1946214 said:


> No kidding... what up with all the emotional commercials????


Going against all the bad rep of domestic abuse. Sure NFL has a say in what direction to take an ad.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1946210 said:


> Compared to last year when it was Bruno Mars? They're idiots. Even if you're not a Katy Perry fan the production was incredible... from the stage to the props, all of it was as good as it gets.


Yes the show it self was good.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Nice missed call there


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1946135 said:


> I was hoping to at least see up the dress


No doubt! Her wardrobe was nothing special...


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1946217 said:


> Going against all the bad rep of domestic abuse. Sure NFL has a say in what direction to take an ad.


Yes no "sex sells" type Comercial so tugging at the heart strings is the next best seller


----------



## cbservicesllc

bacwudzme;1946146 said:


> Going into neutral territory!


We welcome outsiders... As long as they aren't Canadian! ussmileyflag


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;1946227 said:


> We welcome outsiders... As long as they aren't Packer fans ussmileyflag


Fixed it for you.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1946161 said:


> http://dailysnark.com/picture-jeremy-lanes-gruesome-broken-arm/


Ouch.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1946189 said:


> 13 days until Daytona.


21 days? The 500?


----------



## Green Grass

someone better check how much air is in those footballs!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gonna be a heck of a finish......


----------



## Ranger620

Need a touch down FG just wont due


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1946233 said:


> 21 days? The 500?


13 until the unlimited 21 until the season begins


----------



## Polarismalibu

Big play off that touchback for them


----------



## qualitycut

At least VS had a Comercial


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;1946200 said:


> New Highway thru Hell at 900


Don't think so. Looks like storm coverage all night.


----------



## Green Grass

Bill1090;1946242 said:


> Don't think so. Looks like storm coverage all night.


For where???


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1946194 said:


> New blacklist after the game. Show i just happen to like


Absolutely... one of my favorites!

State of Affairs has also been good and came from the exec. producer...


----------



## qualitycut

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

No way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ranger620

Wow what a break for seattle


----------



## Green Grass

that was AMAZING!!!


----------



## Bill1090

Green Grass;1946243 said:


> For where???


I guess Chicago to New England.


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;1946242 said:


> Don't think so. Looks like storm coverage all night.


Again???????????????


----------



## Ranger620

Its only because the ball had the proper air pressure in it. If that ball would have been low on pressure it never would have happened:laughing:


----------



## cbservicesllc

Holy crap...


----------



## Green Grass

Bill1090;1946250 said:
 

> I guess Chicago to New England.


someone should tell them we don't care.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Why the hell would you throw that close wtf


----------



## CityGuy

Wow what a break


----------



## qualitycut

Why in the cafe wouldn't you run that


----------



## Bill1090

Boom!!!!!!


----------



## Green Grass

didn't see that coming


----------



## Ranger620

Crap!!!!!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

And THERE is your DAGGER!


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1946241 said:


> At least VS had a Comercial


I was thinking the same...


----------



## djagusch

the Seattle thugs going to lose!


----------



## Green Grass

I see a fumble coming!!


----------



## CityGuy

Time for a sack.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dumbest play call of all time.


----------



## qualitycut

Unless brady does not get out of the endzone


----------



## CityGuy

That had to be the stupidist call ever


----------



## Camden

WHAT A GAME!!!!

I can't believe what I'm watching. That catch was unbelievable but then the boneheaded play calling lost it for them. Just incredible!!!


----------



## Bill1090

It's over now.


----------



## Green Grass

and they blow that


----------



## Polarismalibu

Now the clowns come out


----------



## CityGuy

Wow a fight????????


----------



## Green Grass

at least they end like gentle men :laughing::laughing:


----------



## djagusch

And thugs being thugs


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;1946266 said:


> the Seattle thugs going to lose!


95 percent of the nfl is thugs


----------



## CityGuy

Just say the games over. That will put an end to it fast.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Now the ball deflation is really going to come up now that they won


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1946284 said:


> Now the ball deflation is really going to come up now that they won


I hope they prove it and strip them of the championship.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1946284 said:


> Now the ball deflation is really going to come up now that they won


Oh yeah... it'll really fire up now...

On the other hand... Butler being a rookie and making his first NFL interception when defeat looked imminent should help his career...


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1946284 said:


> Now the ball deflation is really going to come up now that they won


Better take there rings away and kick them out of the NFL!!


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;1946201 said:


> One of the only shows i really like. Best if watched from the beginning


This.......!!!


----------



## djagusch

CityGuy;1946287 said:


> I hope they prove it and strip them of the championship.


Prove what? If you have followed reports are more false than correct. Seems like one ball might of been low, rest were very close (temp and testing loss). Don't let the mainstream media brainwash you like the union has.


----------



## Polarismalibu

That could have been Brady's last game. I agree they all should get the championship stripped if they actually did it.


----------



## Green Grass

djagusch;1946293 said:


> Prove what? If you have followed reports are more false than correct. Seems like one ball might of been low, rest were very close (temp and testing loss). Don't let the mainstream media brainwash you like the union has.


Either way both teams where using the same balls so it would effect both of them the same.


----------



## Polarismalibu

djagusch;1946293 said:


> Prove what? If you have followed reports are more false than correct. Seems like one ball might of been low, rest were very close (temp and testing loss). Don't let the mainstream media brainwash you like the union has.


But the colts balls were in the same temps and tested and hey where normal. We'll see after the investigation is over.


----------



## TKLAWN

djagusch;1946293 said:


> Prove what? If you have followed reports are more false than correct. Seems like one ball might of been low, rest were very close (temp and testing loss). Don't let the mainstream media brainwash you like the union has.


best thing I've heard all day and I've been awake since 7:30.......

and for good measure, all the negativity in this town sucks!


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1946287 said:


> I hope they prove it and strip them of the championship.


Yes just like they did to New Orleans...wait, that didn't happen either.


----------



## Camden

Green Grass;1946296 said:


> Either way both teams where using the same balls so it would effect both of them the same.


Teams don't share balls. Colts had their own, Pats had theirs.


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1946300 said:


> best thing I've heard all day and I've been awake since 7:30.......
> 
> and for good measure, all the negativity in this town sucks!


you should have slept in later!


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1946296 said:


> Either way both teams where using the same balls so it would effect both of them the same.


They use their own balls on offense


----------



## Ranger620

Alright get on to the blacklist


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;1946303 said:


> Teams don't share balls. Colts had their own, Pats had theirs.


Really?! that is interesting why can't they be like every other professional sport and share balls?


----------



## Camden

Aside from the times the Packers lost, has there been a better Super Bowl than this?


----------



## CityGuy

djagusch;1946293 said:


> Prove what? If you have followed reports are more false than correct. Seems like one ball might of been low, rest were very close (temp and testing loss). Don't let the mainstream media brainwash you like the union has.


You believe what you want and I'll believe what I want.

We shall see what if anything is proven and if it is proven and they had knowledge of it then it is my beliefe that they should be stripped of the championship.


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;1946307 said:


> Alright get on to the blacklist


This. .... Please.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1946287 said:


> I hope they prove it and strip them of the championship.


Yeah... that'll happen when Goodell and Kraft are best buddies...


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;1946313 said:


> You believe what you want and I'll believe what I want.
> 
> We shall see what if anything is proven and if it is proven and they had knowledge of it then it is my beliefe that they should be stripped of the championship.


No mater the outcome they will not strip them of the title. Just like dough said didnt happen to new Orleans all they would get is fines


----------



## SSS Inc.

Has it been four hours since the halftime show. If not let me know when it is.......I might need to see a doctor. I've never seen beachballs look so good. And I didn't even take anything.


----------



## djagusch

Polarismalibu;1946297 said:


> But the colts balls were in the same temps and tested and hey where normal. We'll see after the investigation is over.


Where have you seen the nfl offically say they tested the Colts balls? Because I have not seen it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Great game until the thuggery which reminded me why I'd rather watch hockey. But it was entertaining to say the least.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1946317 said:


> Has it been four hours since the halftime show. If not let me know when it is.......I might need to see a doctor. I've never seen beachballs look so good. And I didn't even take anything.


Your alive!!!

P.S. we are still waiting on a video


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1946311 said:


> Aside from the times the Packers lost, has there been a better Super Bowl than this?


Yeah when the patriots blew there perfect season


----------



## djagusch

CityGuy;1946313 said:


> You believe what you want and I'll believe what I want.
> 
> We shall see what if anything is proven and if it is proven and they had knowledge of it then it is my beliefe that they should be stripped of the championship.


It's not about believing it's about facts. Not leaked reports, not piss poor reporting.


----------



## Green Grass

djagusch;1946322 said:


> It's not about believing it's about facts. Not leaked reports, not piss poor reporting.


I go back to they should use the same balls.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1946320 said:


> Your alive!!!
> 
> P.S. we are still waiting on a video


I went off the grid for today. Except for the tv, various lights, microwave and oven.

My production crew is working on my newest video. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;1946321 said:


> Yeah when the patriots blew there perfect season


That was good but unfortunately the winning team was the Giants. I just can't root for any team from New York.


----------



## Camden

Green Grass;1946324 said:


> I go back to they should use the same balls.


Yep. Just like baseball, tennis and basketball.


----------



## CityGuy

Guess I'll watch Sex Sent me to the ER since Highway isn't on.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1946331 said:


> Guess I'll watch Sex Sent me to the ER since Highway isn't on.


Hope that you aren't on it!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1946332 said:


> Hope that you aren't on it!


Nope. But I thought I saw you.


----------



## RussC

I ate way too many plates of pulled pork nachos with the pork mrs. cbservicesllc brought over and finished it off with whiskey and vodka. Tummy rumbles are not good right now, gonna be a rough morning for the work bathroom.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Accu has flurries Tuesday night.


----------



## Doughboy12

Can't stand live TV. You loose all the flow of a show with 5 minutes of commercials. 
9 degrees.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bet I know what channel SSS is watching right now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Chicago got 15 1/2". Boston is supposed to get another foot.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Lauren says 1-2" Tuesday night.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1946359 said:


> Bet I know what channel SSS is watching right now.


Now I had to look for what I'm missing.

EDIT: I was looking for sue but I landed on the View.........kind of anyway. TLC


----------



## SSS Inc.

But seriously, Did you guys see those Beach Balls???????


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1946362 said:


> Now I had to look for what I'm missing.
> 
> EDIT: I was looking for sue but I landed on the View.........kind of anyway. TLC


It's an interesting show?

Not sure what to make of it yet.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1946369 said:


> But seriously, Did you guys see those Beach Balls???????


Yup..... kinda wanted to pop them


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1946372 said:


> It's an interesting show?
> 
> Not sure what to make of it yet.


I'm not sure this was a good choice. These ladies are pretty annoying.


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1946369 said:


> But seriously, Did you guys see those Beach Balls???????


Sure Did...

Interesting show. Haven't seen missy elliott in a while


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1946375 said:


> I'm not sure this was a good choice. These ladies are pretty annoying.


Interesting facts but your right on the aaoying,


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1946374 said:


> Yup..... kinda wanted to pop them


It seems wrong that my kids are singing along while I want to take her to pound town.


----------



## Doughboy12

Julie is looking good in that red dress...


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1946379 said:


> It seems wrong that my kids are singing along while I want to take her to pound town.


Well, its not


----------



## Ranger620

Miss bell says maybe an inch in the cities for Tuesday


----------



## qualitycut

Max has an interesting show on. Guy who recruits dancers lol.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My NHL 15 is still installing. Up to 92%.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1946392 said:


> My NHL 15 is still installing. Up to 92%.


My games are acting like my plowing last year, taking much longer than ordinary.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Here you go.... Snowfall until 6 pm Friday night.....


----------



## Camden

Surprise surprise, no snow for my area again.

I told the wife I might fly down and check out some spring training games in Fort Myers if it looks like there won't be any snow.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1946392 said:


> My NHL 15 is still installing. Up to 92%.


When I downloaded tiger woods it only took like 5 minutes


----------



## SnowGuy73

-2° breezy clear.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Up to 60% chance tomorrow.


----------



## TKLAWN

Silly rodent day today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Barlow says an inch or so tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Brickman says around an inch.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Marler shows an inch.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ground hog says 6 more weeks.


----------



## TKLAWN

Phil thinks six more weeks of winter.

So there's that....


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1946464 said:


> Phil thinks six more weeks of winter.
> 
> So there's that....


What winter???


----------



## SnowGuy73

Now Marler says less than an inch..


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1946409 said:


> When I downloaded tiger woods it only took like 5 minutes


You gotta remember, he's up there where downloads take 10 times longer...


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;1946464 said:


> Phil thinks six more weeks of winter.
> 
> So there's that....


Well phil is a moron...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NWS has 1-3" for me Tuesday done by 6 pm


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1946470 said:


> Now Marler says less than an inch..


What else is new?

Big talk and nothing happens.


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;1946474 said:


> NWS has 1-3" for me Tuesday done by 6 pm


I'm at 1-2" for Tuesday.


----------



## Bill1090

-4 out there. I'll take the 20's and 30's again.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1946472 said:


> You gotta remember, he's up there where downloads take 10 times longer...


I bet that they only have dial up up there.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak updated.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1946476 said:


> What else is new?
> 
> Big talk and nothing happens.


Agreed......


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1946484 said:


> Novak updated.


Bring it on!!!!


----------



## Bill1090

So I DVR"D the local noon news Friday. Watched it yesterday. They only mentioned a few flurries for Sat-Sun. We ended up with 3"!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1946484 said:


> Novak updated.


I think he's a little far north


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Accu shows .4" for me tomorrow total


----------



## SnowGuy73

Marler back up to an inch or two...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1946501 said:


> Marler back up to an inch or two...


Must wear flip flops


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1946503 said:


> Must wear flip flops


Something...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sven says a dusting to maybe an inch.


----------



## Bill1090

Ok we got more snow than I thought. Apparently we got 5.8" in La Crosse via NWS.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Barlow really doesn't say much. Maybe an inch it sounds like for the metro. No totals for anyone else


----------



## Bill1090

Jimmy the groundhog says early spring.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Now Marler said dusting / dash for evening commute, 1-2" for SW MN (funny what I said yesterday).


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Do I need to start worrying about missing out on $7,000??

My 2 biggest accounts I refund 20% at the end of the season if we don't hit 30".


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1946540 said:


> Do I need to start worrying about missing out on $7,000??
> 
> My 2 biggest accounts I refund 20% at the end of the season if we don't hit 30".


What are you at right now?


----------



## mnlefty

LwnmwrMan22;1946540 said:


> Do I need to start worrying about missing out on $7,000??
> 
> My 2 biggest accounts I refund 20% at the end of the season if we don't hit 30".


Don't sweat it... you know no matter how little we get or how early spring comes you'll get a 14" storm come late April. :laughing::angry:


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1946540 said:


> Do I need to start worrying about missing out on $7,000??
> 
> My 2 biggest accounts I refund 20% at the end of the season if we don't hit 30".


Ouch... You refund... or you CREDIT? (please say credit)


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1946540 said:


> Do I need to start worrying about missing out on $7,000??
> 
> My 2 biggest accounts I refund 20% at the end of the season if we don't hit 30".


You have about 9 weeks of good odds of having snow. Break it down like a hourly graph, but have it broke down over nine weeks. Should make you feel better.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm not much more than the official number of 20".

Our first storm was more, but there's been more to the south since, a few storms where I did my stuff in St. Paul area and nothing by the big accounts.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1946551 said:


> I'm not much more than the official number of 20".
> 
> Our first storm was more, but there's been more to the south since, a few storms where I did my stuff in St. Paul area and nothing by the big accounts.


You'll be fine. The meteo has you guys at 1" Tuesday and 3" for Sunday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1946549 said:


> Ouch... You refund... or you CREDIT? (please say credit)


Credit. My schools I take the money off the May invoice (summer work still more than the credit monthly).

My McD's I credit next November. If they find a new contractor not a bad deal for me then.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1946553 said:


> You'll be fine. The meteo has you guys at 1" Tuesday and 3" for Sunday.


I won't see snow tomorrow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1946550 said:


> You have about 9 weeks of good odds of having snow. Break it down like a hourly graph, but have it broke down over nine weeks. Should make you feel better.


Right. I need an inch / week. The schools are 1.5" trigger. 1.25" per week gets me to 35" and I don't have to plow the schools for the rest of the year.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1946561 said:


> Right. I need an inch / week. The schools are 1.5" trigger. 1.25" per week gets me to 35" and I don't have to plow the schools for the rest of the year.


Sounds much better doesn't it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1946555 said:


> Credit. My schools I take the money off the May invoice (summer work still more than the credit monthly).
> 
> My McD's I credit next November. If they find a new contractor not a bad deal for me then.


That works, Let er buck!


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1946561 said:


> Right. I need an inch / week. The schools are 1.5" trigger. 1.25" per week gets me to 35" and I don't have to plow the schools for the rest of the year.


Just hope it isn't 10" per week!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Gasoline is $02.19 in Eden prairie.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Lets hope Novak is right this one time.


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1946589 said:


> Gasoline is $02.19 in Eden prairie.


$2.05 here, $2.89 diesel.


----------



## Bill1090

NorthernProServ;1946598 said:


> Lets hope Novak is right this one time.


That's a lot to ask for.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;1946600 said:


> That's a lot to ask for.


I guarantee Novak's moderate impact is because of timing not totals. Even a 1/2" ban cause trouble at 6 a.m.. somebody should ask him.


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;1946605 said:


> I guarantee Novak's moderate impact is because of timing not totals. Even a 1/2" ban cause trouble at 6 a.m.. somebody should ask him.


Just did. We will see what the good dr. thinks.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1946605 said:


> I guarantee Novak's moderate impact is because of timing not totals. Even a 1/2" ban cause trouble at 6 a.m.. somebody should ask him.


This.........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like SSS has someone else to FB creep on now.


----------



## CityGuy

Barrlow says an inch, maybe 2. Didn't seem confident.


----------



## TKLAWN

CityGuy;1946616 said:


> Barrlow says an inch, maybe 2. Didn't seem confident.


His bi-polar must be kicking in.


----------



## Bill1090

Looks like it will warm up a bit the end of the week.


----------



## Bill1090

Ok you diesel guys. If I put a programmer in my truck, would I really see any mpg increase? Its getting 16.8-18 right now.


----------



## skorum03

Bill1090;1946627 said:


> Ok you diesel guys. If I put a programmer in my truck, would I really see any mpg increase? Its getting 16.8-18 right now.


What year and truck? I have one along with less restrictive exhaust and performance air filter. Haven't seen too much improvement but I think it is a mile or two better per gallon than it was before. On the free way I can usually get about 16 mpg going 73 mph. At 65 I can do better but who goes that speed over long distances. The biggest difference I noticed is how much more power the truck makes. I have A 7.3 ford btw


----------



## Ranger620

Bill1090;1946627 said:


> Ok you diesel guys. If I put a programmer in my truck, would I really see any mpg increase? Its getting 16.8-18 right now.


With that 7.3 yes. I have one in mine. When it was my daily driver I was getting 22-26 just dont get the race chip. Just a little boost to open it up help it breath.


----------



## Bill1090

skorum03;1946628 said:


> what year and truck? I have one along with less restrictive exhaust and performance air filter. Haven't seen too much improvement but i think it is a mile or two better per gallon than it was before. On the free way i can usually get about 16 mpg going 73 mph. At 65 i can do better but who goes that speed over long distances. The biggest difference i noticed is how much more power the truck makes. I have a 7.3 ford btw


03 7.3....


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;1946629 said:


> With that 7.3 yes. I have one in mine. When it was my daily driver I was getting 22-26 just dont get the race chip. Just a little boost to open it up help it breath.


What one do you have? I know edge makes a decent one.


----------



## skorum03

Ranger620;1946629 said:


> With that 7.3 yes. I have one in mine. When it was my daily driver I was getting 22-26 just dont get the race chip. Just a little boost to open it up help it breath.


What chip were you using to get that high of mileage? That's great! I have mine set on the 75hp increase but I can get it all the way up to 140hp increase if I want I blow my transmission


----------



## NorthernProServ




----------



## Ranger620

Bill1090;1946632 said:


> What one do you have? I know edge makes a decent one.





skorum03;1946633 said:


> What chip were you using to get that high of mileage? That's great! I have mine set on the 75hp increase but I can get it all the way up to 140hp increase if I want I blow my transmission


It was in it when I bought the truck. Its a plug in chip thats on the computer by the emergency brake. I spose I could go look but Im sure they dont even make it any more. Best I ever got was 26 mpg going up to milacs. Its a 99 350. I also have a k&n aor filter in it.


----------



## skorum03

Ranger620;1946635 said:


> It was in it when I bought the truck. Its a plug in chip thats on the computer by the emergency brake. I spose I could go look but Im sure they dont even make it any more. Best I ever got was 26 mpg going up to milacs. Its a 99 350. I also have a k&n aor filter in it.


I have one similar to that. If I could get that mileage I probably would hang on to my truck for a while longer


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;1946632 said:


> What one do you have? I know edge makes a decent one.


The least intrusive one would be hypertech, its an actual programmer but is not as crazy as the others. Had one in my 7.3 and was great. Little more power but not the crazy ower edge and them have. Those will ruin a good truck quick


----------



## SnowGuy73

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TKLAWN

Bill1090;1946627 said:


> Ok you diesel guys. If I put a programmer in my truck, would I really see any mpg increase? Its getting 16.8-18 right now.


JMO so take it for what it's worth,but with your truck being older I would just change ALL the fluids over to synthetics.

You would increase your real world MPG by 1-2 and gain peace of mind at the same time.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;1946640 said:


> The least intrusive one would be hypertech, its an actual programmer but is not as crazy as the others. Had one in my 7.3 and was great. Little more power but not the crazy ower edge and them have. Those will ruin a good truck quick


Will the hypertechs also change the shift points?


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1946642 said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yes please!


----------



## Bill1090

TKLAWN;1946643 said:


> JMO so take it for what it's worth,but with your truck being older I would just change ALL the fluids over to synthetics.
> 
> You would increase your real world MPG by 1-2 and gain peace of mind at the same time.


I plan to do that soon. It's due for an oil change in about 2500mi so that's probably when that will get done.


----------



## Ranger620

TKLAWN;1946643 said:


> JMO so take it for what it's worth,but with your truck being older I would just change ALL the fluids over to synthetics.
> 
> You would increase your real world MPG by 1-2 and gain peace of mind at the same time.


This is probably a good idea. If you do a chip go with what quality said.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;1946644 said:


> Will the hypertechs also change the shift points?


i believe so its been 10 years since i had so cant remember exactly. I would look into that one though.


----------



## TKLAWN

Bill1090;1946647 said:


> I plan to do that soon. It's due for an oil change in about 2500mi so that's probably when that will get done.


I'm saying everything differential, axle, tranny, motor etc.


----------



## Bill1090

TKLAWN;1946651 said:


> I'm saying everything differential, axle, tranny, motor etc.


Me too. I just meant I'll do it all at once.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1946634 said:


>


I hope that's right!!


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;1946655 said:


> Me too. I just meant I'll do it all at once.


Do the K&N air filter too... The better they breath the better the mileage...IMHO
I researched the chip option to death...never got one. Just didn't seem worth it...At this time. 170,000 on it now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1946661 said:


> I hope that's right!!


It's not...... 

I sent your info over.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1946635 said:


> It was in it when I bought the truck. Its a plug in chip thats on the computer by the emergency brake. I spose I could go look but Im sure they dont even make it any more. Best I ever got was 26 mpg going up to milacs. Its a 99 350. I also have a k&n aor filter in it.


Like a ODBII Plug in?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;1946662 said:


> Do the K&N air filter too... The better they breath the better the mileage...IMHO
> I researched the chip option to death...never got one. Just didn't seem worth it...At this time. 170,000 on it now.


I'm going to do K & N all around this year... We had one in the truck I traded... Picked up several MPG...


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1946662 said:


> Do the K&N air filter too... The better they breath the better the mileage...IMHO
> I researched the chip option to death...never got one. Just didn't seem worth it...At this time. 170,000 on it now.


I was told, not sure if it's true or not, that if you don't change over to a k&n air intake with the filter that it doesn't work as effective.
Just what I was told.


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1946670 said:


> Like a ODBII Plug in?


I honestly couldnt tell you. It has duct tape over it to keep it in place. Like that in 2000 when I bought it and havent touched it yet.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1946676 said:


> I was told, not sure if it's true or not, that if you don't change over to a k&n air intake with the filter that it doesn't work as effective.
> Just what I was told.


Not sure... We just had it in the stock intake and the MPG increased...


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1946680 said:


> Not sure... We just had it in the stock intake and the MPG increased...


Correct. What he said ws if the filter said it would increase mpg 3-5 then you were likely getting half of the lowest number. So in this case 1.5 mpg. Not sure I buy it but definitely plausible.


----------



## Bill1090

Novak replied. Said it's more for timing.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;1946710 said:


> Novak replied. Said it's more for timing.


Ha. I knew it. His placement still surprises me a bit. Better check the euro when I get home.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1946711 said:


> Ha. I knew it. His placement still surprises me a bit. Better check the euro when I get home.


You don't have to check.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

F..... NWS has increased totals for tomorrow. It IS farther north.


Are they going Charchian on the meteogram and doing the opposite? Meteogram goesup, they go down. Meteogram goes down, they go up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Accu doesn't talk of anything for tonight or tomorrow, but says an inch of snow on FRIDAY. Everyone else is Sat night/Sunday.

I'm starting to think no one really knows what's going on.


----------



## SnowGuy73

100% chance of 1-2" tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

1.8" on hourly!!!


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1946746 said:


> 1.8" on hourly!!!


0.9" for me.

Just enough to do nothing


----------



## Bill1090

I'm at 1-2" day then less then 1/2 before 9pm.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1946756 said:


>


I wouldn't mind if it came north about 20mi. That would put Lse in the 2" range.


----------



## qualitycut

At least the chance of snow says mainly before 5 pm. To bad we wont get enough


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1946764 said:


> At least the chance of snow says mainly before 5 pm. To bad we wont get enough


I'll get enough to do something. If your board ill let you plow a place or two


----------



## SnowGuy73

Up to 1-3" now.


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1946777 said:


> Up to 1-3" now.


Lucky!!! They dropped my chance for a 1/2" tomorrow night.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1946745 said:


> 100% chance of 1-2" tomorrow.


May as well since I want to take tomorrow off to work on staining my trim. Oh well guess it wil be a long night.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1946777 said:


> Up to 1-3" now.


Bring it.......


----------



## Bill1090

Should move to Syracuse. They have a chance of snow everyday but Fri. and Mon.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1946778 said:


> Lucky!!! They dropped my chance for a 1/2" tomorrow night.


I'm sure it will change again.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1946780 said:


> Bring it.......


This.......


----------



## CityGuy

Dahl thinks a coating to around an inch.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1946784 said:


> I'm sure it will change again.


Always does.

They can't seem to get anything right with these storms this year.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Meteogram UP! NWS UP! Let's GO!!!


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1946793 said:


> Meteogram UP! NWS UP! Let's GO!!!


Don't get your hopes up. Remember the last few times it has been a big let down.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1946789 said:


> Always does.
> 
> They can't seem to get anything right with these storms this year.


Agreed......

Clowns!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1946793 said:


> Meteogram UP! NWS UP! Let's GO!!!


#Faith....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Pat says about an inch.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1946799 said:


> #Faith....


Yeah baby!!!


----------



## ryde307

It's only going to keep going up. Should be pushing 2 inches minimum tomorrow by dinner. 
Disclaimer: I have no idea what I am talking about just wanting snow.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1946682 said:


> Correct. What he said ws if the filter said it would increase mpg 3-5 then you were likely getting half of the lowest number. So in this case 1.5 mpg. Not sure I buy it but definitely plausible.


I think my point and his possibly was anything you can do to get more airflow in AND out you would see an increase...


----------



## Doughboy12

And to that point... Clean the K&N 2x a year... I left mine for about 18 months and it was a real pain to get clean.
I did like the smoke it made when it was dirty though... :laughing:

Can't make it smoke (very much) when it is clean.


----------



## NorthernProServ

With the storm track shifting well north of Minnesota, most of the moisture will end up in southern Canada, but we could actually get some snow mixed with fog and freezing drizzle by Friday. If you have travel plans for the coming weekend, make sure you check the latest forecasts before you head out just in case this becomes a bigger deal than it looks right now. Next week will feature much of the same, so don't expect anything too exciting just yet.


----------



## skorum03

NorthernProServ;1946820 said:


> With the storm track shifting well north of Minnesota, most of the moisture will end up in southern Canada, but we could actually get some snow mixed with fog and freezing drizzle by Friday. If you have travel plans for the coming weekend, make sure you check the latest forecasts before you head out just in case this becomes a bigger deal than it looks right now. Next week will feature much of the same, so don't expect anything too exciting just yet.


Take the 9" or so of snow we had in November out of the equation as it normally doesn't happen and we are only at 11" of snow through two months. I just don't get how there is literally always nothing significant as far as snow goes on the horizon.

I didn't care that much through December, but that made for a long January, and now thats turned in to a long February as money goes.


----------



## Bill1090

skorum03;1946823 said:


> Take the 9" or so of snow we had in November out of the equation as it normally doesn't happen and we are only at 11" of snow through two months. I just don't get how there is literally always nothing significant as far as snow goes on the horizon.
> 
> I didn't care that much through December, but that made for a long January, and now thats turned in to a long February as money goes.


Well think about (I can't remember) 2011 or 2012. We only got 1 decent storm here in Dec. Then maybe another 6" for the rest of the year. It could be worse.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1946823 said:


> Take the 9" or so of snow we had in November out of the equation as it normally doesn't happen and we are only at 11" of snow through two months. I just don't get how there is literally always nothing significant as far as snow goes on the horizon.
> 
> I didn't care that much through December, but that made for a long January, and now thats turned in to a long February as money goes.


You bought a new plow, i bought an extra truck. Thats what happens


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;1946826 said:


> Well think about (I can't remember) 2011 or 2012. We only got 1 decent storm here in Dec. Then maybe another 6" for the rest of the year. It could be worse.


It's starting to trend like 82 or 83. Little to no snow followed by severe drought for the summer.


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;1946832 said:


> It's starting to trend like 82 or 83. Little to no snow followed by severe drought for the summer.


That's before my time gramps.


----------



## BossPlow614

CityGuy;1946832 said:


> It's starting to trend like 82 or 83. Little to no snow followed by severe drought for the summer.


I'm certainly fine with a drought in the summer. That generally means hot & humid weather - perfect. The grass will grow okay with irrigation, hence monthly pricing for mowing vs per visit. And it also means there won't be very many rain days = more production. For both landscape installs & less stress for getting maintenance done.


----------



## Bill1090

Novak updated.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak updated.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1946831 said:


> You bought a new plow, i bought an extra truck. Thats what happens


Don't forget about North Pro and I....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1946853 said:


> Novak updated.


You win..

I like it!


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1946856 said:


> You win..
> 
> I like it!


Me too!.....


----------



## skorum03

cbservicesllc;1946855 said:


> Don't forget about North Pro and I....


Too much new equipment this year for the group.


----------



## Bill1090

cbservicesllc;1946855 said:


> Don't forget about North Pro and I....


New plow here too.

Edit: Don't forget about Dough and his MVP3.


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;1946837 said:


> That's before my time gramps.


I was 5 or 6 and I read that the otherday.


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;1946880 said:


> I was 5 or 6 and I read that the otherday.


Ohhh. I was thinking you were around 52 like SSS. :waving:


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;1946889 said:


> Ohhh. I was thinking you were around 52 like SSS. :waving:


Nope. Not that old yet. Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Don't forget my new tractor that I went so far as to lay on it's side for you guys to get snow. All I got out of it was being ridiculed.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1946902 said:


> Don't forget my new tractor that I went so far as to lay on it's side for you guys to get snow. All I got out of it was being ridiculed.


Maybe that's why you haven't gotten much snow....you haven't broken enough stuff.


----------



## unit28

Yall can thank sss this weekend. .....

Like I said,
Try to move the barro line 850 mi n before calling it






PRETTY GOOD AGREEMENT WITH THEIR HANDLING OF THE WAVE. TRENDED THE 
QPF/SNOW AMOUNT FORECASTS TOWARD THE MORE SRN GFS...AS THIS SNOW 
WILL LIKELY STAY PRETTY CLOSE TO THE BAROCLINIC ZONE THAT WAS 
ESTABLISHED OVER THE PREVIOUS TWO DAYS


----------



## Green Grass

skorum03;1946875 said:


> Too much new equipment this year for the group.


I didn't buy cafe this year!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## Bill1090

Green Grass;1946912 said:


> I didn't buy cafe this year!


That was probably smart.


----------



## skorum03

Green Grass;1946912 said:


> I didn't buy cafe this year!


I didn't say everyone bought new equipment


----------



## skorum03

Bill1090;1946919 said:


> That was probably smart.


From the looks of things, it hasn't mattered


----------



## Green Grass

skorum03;1946920 said:


> I didn't say everyone bought new equipment


Mine was last year


----------



## Bill1090

I think everyone bought new plows this year. When I was at Michaels the other day, they said it was one of their best years. They only have a handful left.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Anyone use NSI?


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1946915 said:


>


I like !!!! Now let's get some yellows right over you and we'll all be good !


----------



## NorthernProServ

Bill1090;1946927 said:


> I think everyone bought new plows this year. When I was at Michaels the other day, they said it was one of their best years. They only have a handful left.


Two new trucks, Two new plows...patiently waiting for that blizzard to hit anytime.


----------



## snowman55

jimslawnsnow;1946928 said:


> Anyone use NSI?


Not this year they have had no salt. What do you need? Looks like I have extra.


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1946832 said:


> It's starting to trend like 82 or 83. Little to no snow followed by severe drought for the summer.


Was this a government publication? Um.....Might want do check the dates on that.

81-82....95" #2 all time. 
82-83....74" 
83-84....98" #1 all time.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;1946927 said:


> I think everyone bought new plows this year. When I was at Michaels the other day, they said it was one of their best years. They only have a handful of scrapbooking material left.


Are you into Crafts?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1946929 said:


> I like !!!! Now let's get some yellows right over you and we'll all be good !


I don't need yellows. I have 5 sheets of Sheetrock, 10 2x4s, 2 sheets of plywood and big plans that all need to be done by Friday morning.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1946912 said:


> I didn't buy cafe this year!


I bought 17 new Blizzard Plows.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1946933 said:


> Was this a government publication? Um.....Might want do check the dates on that.
> 
> 81-82....95" #2 all time.
> 82-83....74"
> 83-84....98" #1 all time.


I was gonna say....2002, 2005, 2012 but the 80's all had snow.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1946933 said:


> Was this a government publication? Um.....Might want do check the dates on that.
> 
> 81-82....95" #2 all time.
> 82-83....74"
> 83-84....98" #1 all time.


It was early 80's I remember that. It was in the tribune last week or the week before.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;1946927 said:


> I think everyone bought new plows this year. When I was at Michaels the other day, they said it was one of their best years. They only have a handful left.


Snow Plows Plus said it was their best year ever...


----------



## SSS Inc.

cityguy;1946940 said:


> it was early 80's i remember that. It was in the tribune last week or the week before.


84-85....75"
85-85....69"


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;1946934 said:


> Are you into Crafts?


I need something to do while I wait for the snow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

1952-53 Nov 10.1 Dec 6.0 Jan 6.0 Feb 13.4 Mar 6.7 Apr 0.7 TOTAL 42.9"


----------



## Bill1090

My god they have gotten hammered out east!


----------



## Bill1090

Also the new HTH airs at 3am.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1946928 said:


> Anyone use NSI?


Last pallets I bought from them was in early December... No idea on their current stock... When I talked to them at the Expo they said they were running more bagged product that week


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;1946948 said:


> I need something to do while I wait for the snow.


I figured that was the case. I'm convinced I can win a Blue Ribbon at the Statefair for a scrapbook page. Some of the crap these ladies enter is ridiculous. Give me two hours and a scissors and I think I can bring home the prize. Look for me next year in the Arts and Crafts building and also the seed art. I think I would kick a$$ at both.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1946936 said:


> I don't need yellows. I have 5 sheets of Sheetrock, 10 2x4s, 2 sheets of plywood and big plans that all need to be done by Friday morning.


Boy it sure sounds like you sealed the deal for snow to me...


----------



## Doughboy12

skorum03;1946875 said:


> Too much new equipment this year for the group.


This...gearing up for a year like last year so we could help lwnmwrman. :laughing: :waving:


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;1946956 said:


> I figured that was the case. I'm convinced I can win a Blue Ribbon at the Statefair for a scrapbook page. Some of the crap these ladies enter is ridiculous. Give me two hours and a scissors and I think I can bring home the prize. Look for me next year in the Arts and Crafts building and also the seed art. I think I would kick a$$ at both.


Oragamie is where it's at. Add some cut out snowflakes too.


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;1946940 said:


> It was early 80's I remember that. It was in the tribune last week or the week before.


1980-81 21.1 inches


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;1946877 said:


> New plow here too.
> 
> Edit: Don't forget about Dough and his MVP3.


Just have to rub it in don't you...:waving:


----------



## Advantage

snowman55;1946932 said:


> Not this year they have had no salt. What do you need? Looks like I have extra.


Extra; that makes two of us. Actually probably more than two of us....


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;1946953 said:


> Also the new HTH airs at 3am.


Dvr time....


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1946958 said:


> Boy it sure sounds like you sealed the deal for snow to me...


Was just going to say the same thing!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

snowman55;1946932 said:


> Not this year they have had no salt. What do you need? Looks like I have extra.


Really? Had plenty on Friday when I got some. Just kinda wondering what people thought of it


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1946937 said:


> I bought 17 new Blizzard Plows.


To start your own dealership?


----------



## Green Grass

Advantage;1946964 said:


> Extra; that makes two of us. Actually probably more than two of us....


I am happy that going into December I had not bought much salt yet. Now I am just buying little bits as I need it.


----------



## Doughboy12

Green Grass;1946970 said:


> I am happy that going into December I had not bought much salt yet. Now I am just buying little bits as I need it.


I'd say your one of the few "WINNING"


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1946961 said:


> 1980-81 21.1 inches


Congrats! You found the ONE year from the 80's that had less than 45 inches of snow...


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1946972 said:


> Congrats! You found the ONE year from the 80's that had less than 45 inches of snow...


I must have left that one out. :whistling:

Actually is was probably 86-87...17". Terrible summer in 1987. Must have left that one out too. :whistling:


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1946967 said:


> Really? Had plenty on Friday when I got some. Just kinda wondering what people thought of it


It's good stuff no doubt... I'm on my 12th pallet this year... I am looking at a new vendor though... They will be in St. Paul next year so I don't know that the Logistics on that will be worth it to me...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1946975 said:


> It's good stuff no doubt... I'm on my 12th pallet this year... I am looking at a new vendor though... They will be in St. Paul next year so I don't know that the Logistics on that will be worth it to me...


bet its closer than me. I am just going to get a bunch at the beginning of the season.


----------



## Advantage

Green Grass;1946970 said:


> I am happy that going into December I had not bought much salt yet. Now I am just buying little bits as I need it.


I find it wonderful that we had to purchase up front a majority of what we would use in an average season. Now we get to just look at it.


----------



## ryde307

Advantage;1946979 said:


> I find it wonderful that we had to purchase up front a majority of what we would use in an average season. Now we get to just look at it.


I'm lucky our salt was held up. We are sitting on some but cancelled the rest.
Sss did you really buy 17 plows?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SSS Inc.;1946937 said:


> I bought 17 new Blizzard Plows.


Who did you get them from, or did you get to go direct with that quantity?


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1946985 said:


> I'm lucky our salt was held up. We are sitting on some but cancelled the rest.
> Sss did you really buy 17 plows?





NICHOLS LANDSCA;1946986 said:


> Who did you get them from, or did you get to go direct with that quantity?


Now I feel bad. I was just messing with Green and I figured nobody would believe me. We did buy three plows. This just proves its easy to lie on these forums. I'm too honest to get away with it though.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1946994 said:


> Now I feel bad. I was just messing with Green and I figured nobody would believe me. We did buy three plows. This just proves its easy to lie on these forums. I'm too honest to get away with it though.


not to mention people do pay attention and will call you out


----------



## SnowGuy73

Back down to 1-2".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm working my a$$ off to keep this snow away. Gotta cut one more piece of Sheetrock and it'd all up. Want to get this one up and get my first layer of mud on tonight.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1946999 said:


> not to mention people do pay attention and will call you out


I went with 17 since it sounded like a ton to me. Glad I didn't buy that many. Bought plenty of summer equipment though so hopefully it doesn't rain everyday.


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;1946994 said:


> Now I feel bad. I was just messing with Green and I figured nobody would believe me. We did buy three plows. This just proves its easy to lie on these forums. I'm too honest to get away with it though.


I know you run a good size summer operation so Could be possible. I'm in your area right now so I was going to have to go searching for the fleet of white plows.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1947003 said:


> I'm working my a$$ off to keep this snow away. Gotta cut one more piece of Sheetrock and it'd all up. Want to get this one up and get my first layer of mud on tonight.


Wow, you really don't want snow...


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1947003 said:


> I'm working my a$$ off to keep this snow away. Gotta cut one more piece of Sheetrock and it'd all up. Want to get this one up and get my first layer of mud on tonight.


Nice. You should go with the 15 minute mud so you can get the second coat on tonight. Thumbs Up


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1947004 said:


> I went with 17 since it sounded like a ton to me. Glad I didn't buy that many. Bought plenty of summer equipment though so hopefully it doesn't rain everyday.


Its possible, but not likely with this weather


----------



## qualitycut

Weather story has me at 1


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1946994 said:


> Now I feel bad. I was just messing with Green and I figured nobody would believe me. We did buy three plows. This just proves its easy to lie on these forums. I'm too honest to get away with it though.


I knew that you where just messing with me.


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1947005 said:


> I know you run a good size summer operation so Could be possible. I'm in your area right now so I was going to have to go searching for the fleet of white plows.


We keep our plowing pretty low key. Don't really want the headaches. We have the room in our yard for 17 new plows but not really interested in all that at this point. It would be fun to look at them all lined up though. With the right contracts I would be smiling all the way to the bank right now.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;1947009 said:


> Weather story has me at 1


I'm at 1-2" with some spots getting 3".


----------



## SSS Inc.

green grass;1947011 said:


> i knew that you where just messing with me.


:salute: .................


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1947001 said:


> Back down to 1-2".


Imagine that. :laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1947007 said:


> Nice. You should go with the 15 minute mud so you can get the second coat on tonight. Thumbs Up


I have one of those sand & kleen things, and it's too loud to use when the kids are trying to sleep. That's the reason to get the first layer of mud on, then I can sand and get layer two on tomorrow while they are at school and I'm watching radar.

Get texture on Wednesday after everyone complains the snow went south.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1947015 said:


> Imagine that. :laughing:


Tomorrow i will probably be at less than 1. Hope not but thats the way its been going this year. Be nice to plow about 6 times this month then warm up a bit in march
.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1947009 said:


> Weather story has me at 1


They mess with this stuff way too often. Maybe they want to wait until the new models come out next time. Not saying they are wrong, but why the change during a period where there is very little new info. + They are getting more and more vague on their maps. Next thing you know they will just issue travel impact maps.


----------



## Bill1090

TC Nws is thinking another 2-3" on the weekend.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1947016 said:


> I have one of those sand & kleen things, and it's too loud to use when the kids are trying to sleep. That's the reason to get the first layer of mud on, then I can sand and get layer two on tomorrow while they are at school and I'm watching radar.
> 
> Get texture on Wednesday after everyone complains the snow went south.


Sounds like a plan.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1947018 said:


> They mess with this stuff way too often. Maybe they want to wait until the new models come out next time. Not saying they are wrong, but why the change during a period where there is very little new info. + They are getting more and more vague on their maps. Next thing you know they will just issue travel impact maps.


I know, they have 2 times a day they update and its always around the same time which I understand to a point.

Hourly gets updated constantly


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1947017 said:


> Tomorrow i will probably be at less than 1. Hope not but thats the way its been going this year. Be nice to plow about 6 times this month then warm up a bit in march
> .


I think we may be done for the year other than a few odd ball less than 1's. I hate to say that but it just doesn't feel like winter this year. More like a tease.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Well the NAM has strengthened a bit. No shift north though.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1947018 said:


> They mess with this stuff way too often. Maybe they want to wait until the new models come out next time. Not saying they are wrong, but why the change during a period where there is very little new info. + They are getting more and more vague on their maps. Next thing you know they will just issue travel impact maps.


Agreed......


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1947003 said:


> I'm working my a$$ off to keep this snow away. Gotta cut one more piece of Sheetrock and it'd all up. Want to get this one up and get my first layer of mud on tonight.


Nice work!!


----------



## CityGuy

Wow is all I can say to this.

http://patch.com/florida/tarponsprings/mom-irate-schools-decision-diaper-6-year-old

That teacher needs to be fired.


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1947030 said:


> Wow is all I can say to this.
> 
> http://patch.com/florida/tarponsprings/mom-irate-schools-decision-diaper-6-year-old
> 
> That teacher needs to be fired.


O hell no. I'm not sure how I would react but I doubt it would be pretty. What a horrible experience for that little girl.


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;1947030 said:


> Wow is all I can say to this.
> 
> http://patch.com/florida/tarponsprings/mom-irate-schools-decision-diaper-6-year-old
> 
> That teacher needs to be fired.


Agreed. That's terrible.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1947033 said:


> O hell no. I'm not sure how I would react but I doubt it would be pretty. What a horrible experience for that little girl.


I think there should be several people disciplined for this from the teacher to the principal and nurse.

Maybe they shoud all have to walk aroud in a diaper all day so they can be laughed at.


----------



## qualitycut

http://rightwingnews.com/democrats/...ntown-st-paul-minnesota-media-ignoring-story/


----------



## BossPlow614

NorthernProServ;1946931 said:


> Two new trucks, Two new plows...patiently waiting for that blizzard to hit anytime.


Bought one new truck that doesn't have a plow  and another truck & a new plow. I'm welcoming that 3' storm that hit the east coast last week. What was its name according to forecasters? I know Juno was the one from this weekend that hit IA, IL, MI, & OH.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1947038 said:


> http://rightwingnews.com/democrats/...ntown-st-paul-minnesota-media-ignoring-story/


......................


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1947041 said:


> Bought one new truck that doesn't have a plow  and another truck & a new plow. I'm welcoming that 3' storm that hit the east coast last week. What was its name according to forecasters? I know Juno was the one from this weekend that hit IA, IL, MI, & OH.


How many miles do you have on that truck or was it new when you bought it?


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1947038 said:


> http://rightwingnews.com/democrats/...ntown-st-paul-minnesota-media-ignoring-story/


That was on the news last week.

There are many factors that need to be addressed.
More police pressence in the city and ability to do something about the thugs/gangs hanging out doing nothing.
And parenting. Where are the parents that are allowing these kids to do this?

Todays society is changing to the 2 working parent house and I think that is having an advers effect on todays teens.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1947045 said:


> That was on the news last week.
> 
> There are many factors that need to be addressed.
> More police pressence in the city and ability to do something about the thugs/gangs hanging out doing nothing.
> And parenting. Where are the parents that are allowing these kids to do this?
> 
> Todays society is changing to the 2 working parent house and I think that is having an advers effect on todays teens.


Im pretty sure thier parents are not around, maybe a mother.


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;1947045 said:


> That was on the news last week.
> 
> There are many factors that need to be addressed.
> More police pressence in the city and ability to do something about the thugs/gangs hanging out doing nothing.
> And parenting. Where are the parents that are allowing these kids to do this?
> 
> Todays society is changing to the 2 working parent house and I think that is having an advers effect on todays teens.


I turned out fine...its called respect, and a sense of work ethic... trust me we were plenty poor growing up


----------



## MNPLOWCO

1.1 for me tomorrow. Hmmmm? Skeptical. Still not enough for any extra revenue. I need at least 1.75 inches "to make bank, bro..."


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;1946855 said:


> Don't forget about North Pro and I....


Put me on the list as well.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1947046 said:


> Im pretty sure thier parents are not around, maybe a mother.


..................


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1947056 said:


> ..................


Whats up with your ..............?


----------



## NorthernProServ

BossPlow614;1947041 said:


> Bought one new truck that doesn't have a plow  and another truck & a new plow. I'm welcoming that 3' storm that hit the east coast last week. What was its name according to forecasters? I know Juno was the one from this weekend that hit IA, IL, MI, & OH.


And they got another 16" today!!!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1947058 said:


> Whats up with your ..............?


I don't want to say what I'm thinking.


----------



## SSS Inc.

FWIW....I've gone from about 1" to 1-2"


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1947060 said:


> I don't want to say what I'm thinking.


Ha thats what i thought


----------



## SSS Inc.

"be free you can call anything you want you got any questions you got any offer" 

Thank you craigslist for another fine posting from a trusted seller.


----------



## CityGuy

90% chance of around an inch.


----------



## qualitycut

If we do get snow tomorrow, couldn't really ask for better timing


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1947067 said:


> If we do get snow tomorrow, couldn't really ask for better timing


Speak for yourself.  I have practice outdoors again tomorrow. What the heck. We have two practices outside and it snows for both.....and in a year like this. What are the odds.

Btw: I've been mixing the body contact drills in every once in a while and they are doing great. It temporarily morphed into a checking drill when a couple girls nailed their counterpart to the boards. Whoops!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1947070 said:


> Speak for yourself.  I have practice outdoors again tomorrow. What the heck. We have two practices outside and it snows for both.....and in a year like this. What are the odds.
> 
> Btw: I've been mixing the body contact drills in every once in a while and they are doing great. It temporarily morphed into a checking drill when a couple girls nailed their counterpart to the boards. Whoops!


Awesome, did the other girls get pissed then start running each other


----------



## CityGuy

Breaking News.
A verdict has been reached in the Brian Fitch trial.

More info to come.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1947073 said:


> Breaking News.
> A verdict has been reached in the Brian Fitch trial.
> 
> More info to come.


I have a feeling not guilty, unfortunately sounds like no one could place him in the car.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1947074 said:


> I have a feeling not guilty, unfortunately sounds like no one could place him in the car.


Wait and see I guess.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1947074 said:


> I have a feeling not guilty, unfortunately sounds like no one could place him in the car.


He wont be not guillty on all of it. He will be guilty of a minimum of attempted man slaughter from shooting at the officers when he was arrested. So he'll see a min 25 years I would guess. 15 with good behavior


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1947071 said:


> Awesome, did the other girls get pissed then start running each other


No, they lied motionless on the ice. They were fine though. Its hard to coach this stuff without checking.


----------



## SSS Inc.

> =Ranger620;1947077 So he'll see a min 25 years I would guess. 15 with good behavior


I think good behavior should be expected so a 25 year sentence means 25 years.

Talk amongst yourselves.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1947070 said:


> Speak for yourself.  I have practice outdoors again tomorrow. What the heck. We have two practices outside and it snows for both.....and in a year like this. What are the odds.
> 
> Btw: I've been mixing the body contact drills in every once in a while and they are doing great. It temporarily morphed into a checking drill when a couple girls nailed their counterpart to the boards. Whoops!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1947077 said:


> He wont be not guillty on all of it. He will be guilty of a minimum of attempted man slaughter from shooting at the officers when he was arrested. So he'll see a min 25 years I would guess. 15 with good behavior


And that's really sad if that's all he gets


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1947079 said:


> I think good behavior should be expected so a 25 year sentence means 25 years.
> 
> Talk amongst yourselves.


I agree 100%!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1947077 said:


> He wont be not guillty on all of it. He will be guilty of a minimum of attempted man slaughter from shooting at the officers when he was arrested. So he'll see a min 25 years I would guess. 15 with good behavior


I know, im talking of the charge everyone is waiting to hear the verdict on


----------



## SSS Inc.

UH OH. RAP is headed straight up!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1947088 said:


> UH OH. RAP is headed straight up!


It always does.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1947086 said:


> I know, im talking of the charge everyone is waiting to hear the verdict on


Unless i'm miss reading it all charges were tried. There will be a verdict for killing the officer and a verdict announced for the attempted charges


----------



## CityGuy

Found guilty on all charges.


----------



## Ranger620

Guilty all 9 charges....


----------



## cbservicesllc

Well... at least that Fitch POS is Guilty on all accounts...


----------



## Ranger620

Mandatory life. Why not just execute him.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1947092 said:


> Found guilty on all charges.


Good!!!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1947096 said:


> Mandatory life. Why not just execute him.


That seams to easy to execute. Make his a$$ suffer.

No pun intended


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1947096 said:


> Mandatory life. Why not just execute him.


Firing squad of the officers peers!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1947092 said:


> Found guilty on all charges.


Good news!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1947088 said:


> UH OH. RAP is headed straight up!


That'll change!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1947080 said:


>


Hey, I can't help if they misconstrue the drill. (wow I spelled that correctly on the first try!). That is a good sign though.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1947091 said:


> Unless i'm miss reading it all charges were tried. There will be a verdict for killing the officer and a verdict announced for the attempted charges


Yes an 99 percent of the people only follow the charge of murder on the officer. They dont care about the rest of the charges


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;1947080 said:


>


I wish that has that when I was in hockey. The parents are the worst normally now


----------



## qualitycut

Bel says inch or so


----------



## Ranger620

This 212 shooting I just saw on 9 is crazy. I didnt see it all but a hostage situation. Guy is shot cop walks up to him when he's on the ground with 4 in his chest puts one in his head then shoots the hostage like 3 times??? Something weird here. There were like 11 officers there only one shot the hostage when she was on the ground? Somethings missing


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1947070 said:


> Speak for yourself.  I have practice outdoors again tomorrow. What the heck. We have two practices outside and it snows for both.....and in a year like this. What are the odds.
> 
> Btw: I've been mixing the body contact drills in every once in a while and they are doing great. It temporarily morphed into a checking drill when a couple girls nailed their counterpart to the boards. Whoops!


The one I suggested?
Or some form of it...:waving:


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1947088 said:


> UH OH. RAP is headed straight up!


We gotta be a lock for 1"...


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SSS Inc.;1947079 said:


> I think good behavior should be expected so a 25 year sentence means 25 years.
> 
> Talk amongst yourselves.


Exactly.........


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1947111 said:


> We gotta be a lock for 1"...


Did you already forget Saturday?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1947110 said:


> The one I suggested?
> Or some form of it...:waving:


I forgot who suggested what but they were all the ones I remember doing. Its working though. A few of the girls pinched the opposition into the boards in the last game.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1947107 said:


> This 212 shooting I just saw on 9 is crazy. I didnt see it all but a hostage situation. Guy is shot cop walks up to him when he's on the ground with 4 in his chest puts one in his head then shoots the hostage like 3 times??? Something weird here. There were like 11 officers there only one shot the hostage when she was on the ground? Somethings missing


Huh? ........


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1947114 said:


> I forgot who suggested what but they were all the ones I remember doing. Its working though. A few of the girls pinched the opposition into the boards in the last game.


Leap frog was mine...! Sounds like it is working. Feels good doesn't it? 
I had a kid that played for 6 years without a goal...he scored in the second game after i told him what to do to insure he scored. Not sure who was more proud. Me, him, or his dad.


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1947115 said:


> Huh? ........


Shooting on 212 last febuary


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sorry guys.....



















Even had time to get a new corner piece in.


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1947115 said:


> Huh? ........


I dont no how to do a link from my phone. Look it up on fox 9 news


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1947123 said:


> I dont no how to do a link from my phone. Look it up on fox 9 news


Here you go.

http://www.myfoxtwincities.com/stor...lled-on-highway-212-sues-officer-who-shot-her


----------



## Drakeslayer

Ranger620;1947107 said:


> This 212 shooting I just saw on 9 is crazy. I didnt see it all but a hostage situation. Guy is shot cop walks up to him when he's on the ground with 4 in his chest puts one in his head then shoots the hostage like 3 times??? Something weird here. There were like 11 officers there only one shot the hostage when she was on the ground? Somethings missing


You must have really good eye site. I couldn't tell what happened in that video.


----------



## Ranger620

Drakeslayer;1947127 said:


> You must have really good eye site. I couldn't tell what happened in that video.


When shooting started they blacked it out i was just going off what was said on tv read article. Im guessing she picked up the knife from what i read but on my phone


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;1947126 said:


> Here you go.
> 
> http://www.myfoxtwincities.com/stor...lled-on-highway-212-sues-officer-who-shot-her


Thanks.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1947119 said:


> Shooting on 212 last febuary


I took a look... Guessing the dash cam videos from every one of those squads tells a much clearer story... And the Family is grabbing onto this one long distance, grainy video to prove the gal's "innocence"


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1947133 said:


> I took a look... Guessing the dash cam videos from every one of those squads tells a much clearer story... And the Family is grabbing onto this one long distance, grainy video to prove the gal's "innocence"


i did some reading and it sounds like she picked up the knife didnt get all the way to her feet but waived it at officers so ya grasping at straws i would guess


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Guess everyone got excited about snow and went to bed???


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1947145 said:


> Guess everyone got excited about snow and went to bed???


Nope........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like you snow lovers finally get your wish!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

4° clouds calm.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Back up to 1-3".


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hourly 1.9".


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1947133 said:


> I took a look... Guessing the dash cam videos from every one of those squads tells a much clearer story... And the Family is grabbing onto this one long distance, grainy video to prove the gal's "innocence"


I would guess so considering the officers where cleared of charges a while ago. Now the family just won't let it go.


----------



## Bill1090

Up to 2-4" thru 8pm.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1947191 said:


> Up to 2-4" thru 8pm.


Lucky!....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Snow just moving into MN.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Barlow says 1-2".


----------



## SnowGuy73

Marler says an inch, maybe an inch and a half.


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1947195 said:


> Barlow says 1-2".


Nice......


----------



## Bill1090

Everyone out pre plowing?


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1947120 said:


> Sorry guys.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even had time to get a new corner piece in.


Looking good bro.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1947213 said:


> Everyone out pre plowing?


Trying to wake up....keep falling back to sleep.


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;1947213 said:


> Everyone out pre plowing?


Just got up
Ran about 32 hours with only 3 hours sleep. Felt good to sleep. Now to fix a broken belt on one of the blowers and prep for snow.....


----------



## Bill1090

They added another up to 1/2" for tonight.


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## Bill1090

Novak brought it south a touch.


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1947238 said:


>


Someone's on the ball today. Thumbs Up


----------



## Doughboy12

These meetings are not helping my post count. 
9 deg at the St. Paul Airport.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Winter is over, huh???


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

I'm going with .5 coonrapids .75 st.paul. What say you?


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1947252 said:


> Winter is over, huh???


Whoa where did that come from???


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;1947254 said:


> Whoa where did that come from???


You do know that is next weeks projections right?


----------



## MNPLOWCO

1.1 up to 1.5 today for me. Friday does look interesting.payup


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Doughboy12;1947255 said:


> You do know that is next weeks projections right?


oooh, missed that. Thought it was Friday on that last map!!


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;1947255 said:


> You do know that is next weeks projections right?


Yes. I don't think I want a big storm. I'm running out of room at my residential's.


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;1947259 said:


> Yes. I don't think I want a big storm. I'm running out of room at my residential's.


Wait, WHAT???

How can that be possible?


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;1947259 said:


> Yes. I don't think I want a big storm. I'm running out of room at my residential's.


Time for a little space management activities.


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;1947261 said:


> Wait, WHAT???
> 
> How can that be possible?


Since it was so warm at the beginning of the season, I couldn't push the snow back as far as I would've liked.

It'll be fine, just have to get creative.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1947253 said:


> I'm going with .5 coonrapids .75 st.paul. What say you?


Hopefully you are right, but I Don't think you are.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1947266 said:


> Hopefully you are right, but I Don't think you are.


So you tell the guy he's wrong but don't share your thoughts. Are you sticking to your "it will be south" post that I'm too lazy to find or what?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Pretty decent snow band with some training to it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1947275 said:


> So you tell the guy he's wrong but don't share your thoughts. Are you sticking to your "it will be south" post that I'm too lazy to find or what?


I think he's 1/2" light on all of his aforementioned totals. I have put all my guys on notice.


----------



## qualitycut

Ooo sss rap is down to under an inch.


----------



## qualitycut

Im going with 1.25


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1947301 said:


> Ooo sss rap is down to under an inch.


I only look at it when it goes up. . I did say winters is over. There is no way it would snow just a couple days aafter I say something like that.


----------



## cbservicesllc

My VRAC for Maple Grove is 1.5"




















Might be a little heavy when I add my wishful thinking...


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1947308 said:


> I only look at it when it goes up. . I did say winters is over. There is no way it would snow just a couple days aafter I say something like that.


Nooooooo... Never...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1947308 said:


> I only look at it when it goes up. . I did say winters is over. There is no way it would snow just a couple days aafter I say something like that.


Wasn't it yesterday you said that?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1947308 said:


> I only look at it when it goes up. . I did say winters is over. There is no way it would snow just a couple days aafter I say something like that.


Lol thats why i make sure to let you know


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sure would be nice if Willmar and Detroit Lakes had a radar.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Back down to 1-2".


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1947314 said:


> Sure would be nice if Willmar and Detroit Lakes had a radar.


Sure be nice if you would quit whining.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1947317 said:


> Back down to 1-2".


I haven't moved. Must be right on the edge


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1947311 said:


> Wasn't it yesterday you said that?


I can't remember, you could be correct.


----------



## qualitycut

Those greens like the might scoot just south of downtown


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1947317 said:


> Back down to 1-2".


I'm surprised. I thought heaviest was by you and south in general. I'm at 1-3"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1947322 said:


> Those greens like the might scoot just south of downtown


Hopefully. Haven't gotten out of bed yet. Doesn't look like much sanding is going to happen today.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1947322 said:


> Those greens like the might scoot just south of downtown


So by my house. Remember that later when I have more snow than you.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1947317 said:


> Back down to 1-2".


Up, down, up, down, up, down

Feel like I am teaching ladder carries


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1947326 said:


> So by my house. Remember that later when I have more snow than you.


I will think what i want!


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1947327 said:


> Up, down, up, down, up, down
> 
> Feel like I am teaching ladder carries


The up down makes me think of the girl wearing beach balls from the super bowl.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1947331 said:


> The up down makes me think of the girl wearing beach balls from the super bowl.


I've never seen beach balls that I've enjoyed looking at so much.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Back to 1-3". 

Haha.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SsS... Your roller girls are on Fox 9 right now.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1947334 said:


> I've never seen beach balls that I've enjoyed looking at so much.


I never thought of putting a beach ball in my mouth till then.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1947322 said:


> Those greens like the might scoot just south of downtown


Or the rest of the greens coming for us are currently in the radar dead zone! Thumbs Up


----------



## ryde307

my VRAC is 2.1". I wasn't paying attention and put VRAC in my email I send to customers letting them know what is going on. I caught it just before I sent it. I'm sure I would have received and email or two asking what the hell VRAC is.


----------



## Bill1090

ryde307;1947359 said:


> my VRAC is 2.1". I wasn't paying attention and put VRAC in my email I send to customers letting them know what is going on. I caught it just before I sent it. I'm sure I would have received and email or two asking what the hell VRAC is.


Just tell them it's your state of the art weather forecasting.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1947359 said:


> my VRAC is 2.1". I wasn't paying attention and put VRAC in my email I send to customers letting them know what is going on. I caught it just before I sent it. I'm sure I would have received and email or two asking what the hell VRAC is.


You should incorporate it. Then use meteogram, GFS this NAM that and make it sound like you REALLY know what's going to happen.

Then they can question you even more when it snows from 5 am to 7 am and you're not there in time.

"But you knew it was going to snow???"


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;1947359 said:


> my VRAC is 2.1". I wasn't paying attention and put VRAC in my email I send to customers letting them know what is going on. I caught it just before I sent it. I'm sure I would have received and email or two asking what the hell VRAC is.


:laughing: That's hilarious!


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1947364 said:


> You should incorporate it. Then use meteogram, GFS this NAM that and make it sound like you REALLY know what's going to happen.
> 
> Then they can question you even more when it snows from 5 am to 7 am and you're not there in time.
> 
> "But you knew it was going to snow???"


I actually sent them this. I said since we are 0-10 on predictions this year we have resorted to this.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1947368 said:


> I actually sent them this. I said since we are 0-10 on predictions this year we have resorted to this.


Much better :laughing:


----------



## Bill1090

I'm down to 1-3".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh goodie....... now the meteogram tops out at 8" by the end of the weekend.

"It's over" "Doesn't feel like winter" "might as well be spring" 

You all couldn't leave well enough alone, could you? Now it's back to last year and nothing but snow every 4 days and a late spring again.


----------



## qualitycut

Im lowering my vrac to 7/10ths


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1947359 said:


> my VRAC is 2.1". I wasn't paying attention and put VRAC in my email I send to customers letting them know what is going on. I caught it just before I sent it. I'm sure I would have received and email or two asking what the hell VRAC is.


Nice! Its catching on.

My VRAC for msp is 2.34"


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1947382 said:


> Oh goodie....... now the meteogram tops out at 8" by the end of the weekend.
> 
> "It's over" "Doesn't feel like winter" "might as well be spring"
> 
> You all couldn't leave well enough alone, could you? Now it's back to last year and nothing but snow every 4 days and a late spring again.


I wouldn't worry yet. Seen that before.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1947382 said:


> Oh goodie....... now the meteogram tops out at 8" by the end of the weekend.
> 
> "It's over" "Doesn't feel like winter" "might as well be spring"
> 
> You all couldn't leave well enough alone, could you? Now it's back to last year and nothing but snow every 4 days and a late spring again.


The euro is way up there too this weekend.

Haven't we learned anything about this season yet. None of us have seen a flake yet today, nevermind this weekend.  Winters over!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Great, now I've gone from less than 1 to 1-2". At least they took my snow out for tonight.

Although, I'm not sure how all the snow out to Bismark ND gets all the way past me in the next 7 hours.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I suppose I better go get my lumber out of the back of the truck and in the garage.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1947382 said:


> Oh goodie....... now the meteogram tops out at 8" by the end of the weekend.
> 
> "It's over" "Doesn't feel like winter" "might as well be spring"
> 
> You all couldn't leave well enough alone, could you? Now it's back to last year and nothing but snow every 4 days and a late spring again.


Needs to wait until Friday when the truck comes home...


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1947382 said:


> Oh goodie....... now the meteogram tops out at 8" by the end of the weekend.
> 
> "It's over" "Doesn't feel like winter" "might as well be spring"
> 
> You all couldn't leave well enough alone, could you? Now it's back to last year and nothing but snow every 4 days and a late spring again.


I'll help ya out!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1947389 said:


> Great, now I've gone from less than 1 to 1-2". At least they took my snow out for tonight.
> 
> Although, I'm not sure how all the snow out to Bismark ND gets all the way past me in the next 7 hours.


Because its going to go south of you.


----------



## CityGuy

Sams says 1-2 higher south metro.


----------



## qualitycut

Kstp has 1.1 for forest lake and 1.2 downtown


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;1947398 said:


> Because its going to go south of you.


If that slides South of him I think we will all get more than 2". We have yet to see a flake so hard to say how much snow will come out of those greens but if the flakes are not tiny I think 2" is likely.


----------



## ryde307

I just told the guys at work that I plan to haul snow by the end of next weekend.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1947407 said:


> If that slides South of him I think we will all get more than 2". We have yet to see a flake so hard to say how much snow will come out of those greens but if the flakes are not tiny I think 2" is likely.


I think the only place that sees 2 is where its south of us and snowing right now. I guess we will know around 4 or 5 pm


----------



## qualitycut

If that first wave hits us good chance of 2 in. My noaa radar is being weird and jumping all over so cant tell forsure.


----------



## Doughboy12

It's starting to spin....I'm out. Dusting to 1/4 on my VRAC.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1947382 said:


> Oh goodie....... now the meteogram tops out at 8" by the end of the weekend.
> 
> "It's over" "Doesn't feel like winter" "might as well be spring"
> 
> You all couldn't leave well enough alone, could you? Now it's back to last year and nothing but snow every 4 days and a late spring again.


That's what I kept thinking... I just wasn't going to say anything, keep my thoughts to myself, and be happy with an early Spring...

Then SOMEONE (sss) had to open their mouth...


----------



## Greenery

Vrac = .25 Winters over 

Winter toys put in storage, summer toys are being prepped.


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1947417 said:


> Vrac = .25 Winters over
> 
> Winter toys put in storage, summer toys are being prepped.


Are you trying some reverse physc ?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1947408 said:


> I just told the guys at work that I plan to haul snow by the end of next weekend.


I'm planning on finishing my cutbacks by the following weekend.


----------



## ryde307

I really don't think winter is over. We still have 6 weeks of decent chances for snow. I think we still may have an early to average spring but there is still plenty of "winter" left. I think 20 inches still. Spring work starting around tax day.


----------



## Doughboy12

Greenery;1947417 said:


> Vrac = .25 Winters over
> 
> Winter toys put in storage, summer toys are being prepped.


This...except winter toys never came out.


----------



## Bill1090

That's a lot of green by Mankato.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hmmm. Been in the green for a bit and blue for a while. Not a flake yet


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1947424 said:


> I really don't think winter is over. We still have 6 weeks of decent chances for snow. I think we still may have an early to average spring but there is still plenty of "winter" left. I think 20 inches still. Spring work starting around tax day.


I leave the 16th for vegas so that would be a good start time


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;1947427 said:


> Hmmm. Been in the green for a bit and blue for a while. Not a flake yet


Uh oh. Bust?


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1947427 said:


> Hmmm. Been in the green for a bit and blue for a while. Not a flake yet


Thinking bust again as usual.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

ISIS burned that Jordanian pilot alive


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1947435 said:


> ISIS burned that Jordanian pilot alive


Jesus that's horrible


----------



## Bill1090

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1947435 said:


> ISIS burned that Jordanian pilot alive


That's terrible. Its time to take them out.


----------



## CityGuy

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1947435 said:


> ISIS burned that Jordanian pilot alive


Time to blow up a country.


----------



## CityGuy

Stand off at Byerlys in St. Louis Park


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

CityGuy;1947442 said:


> Time to blow up a country.


Everyone that wants out, get out. Then turn the place to glass.

Side note the Byerlys in St. Louis park is surrounded by police and swat


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;1947442 said:


> Time to blow up a country.


I'd done that a long time ago and saved trillions of dollars


----------



## qualitycut

Something going on at Byerlys in st louis park


----------



## SSS Inc.

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1947446 said:


> Everyone that wants out, get out. Then turn the place to glass.
> 
> Side note the Byerlys in St. Louis park is surrounded by police and swat


Bomb threat maybe?


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;1947444 said:


> Stand off at Byerlys in St. Louis Park


From Police Clips.

St. Louis Park Police have Byerly's surrounded. Officers from multiple agencies searching for a male involved in an exchange of gunfire with an officer about an hour ago and then fled in a vehicle


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1947448 said:


> I'd done that a long time ago and saved trillions of dollars


Agreed.......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;1947444 said:


> Stand off at Byerlys in St. Louis Park


Must not like the prices.

Was in a grocery store last week. Lady ahead of us, about my age and her 3 year old boy had to leave their stuff behind cards declined and no cash


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1947419 said:


> Are you trying some reverse physc ?


Is it working?


----------



## CityGuy

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1947446 said:


> Everyone that wants out, get out. Then turn the place to glass.
> 
> Side note the Byerlys in St. Louis park is surrounded by police and swat


Only problem is that we would have to send troops in to carefully tell people to get out and hope they don't tip off isis. If a mass exit happened that would be a tip off to them that something is happening.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1947454 said:


> Must not like the prices.
> 
> Was in a grocery store last week. Lady ahead of us, about my age and her 3 year old boy had to leave their stuff behind cards declined and no cash


I left cub yesterday with 130 in groceries and when i got home to put it away i hardly had anything.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snowing in North Branch, doesn't even show on the radar.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1947427 said:


> Hmmm. Been in the green for a bit and blue for a while. Not a flake yet


Noooo!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1947462 said:


> Snowing in North Branch, doesn't even show on the radar.


I see some on kstp


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1947454 said:


> Must not like the prices.
> 
> Was in a grocery store last week. Lady ahead of us, about my age and her 3 year old boy had to leave their stuff behind cards declined and no cash


We have gotton really good with coupons from the paper, online and double days. We are by no means like that show and get 900 down to 0 or very little but we save on average 15-20 dollars a month.


----------



## PremierL&L

Greenery;1947455 said:


> Is it working?


I'd say no barely snowing here looks like every other snowfall this year which is hardly snowing at all


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1947466 said:


> We have gotton really good with coupons from the paper, online and double days. We are by no means like that show and get 900 down to 0 or very little but we save on average 15-20 dollars a month.


My problem is i dont plan meals out so i get a bunch of stuff then need to go back to get more to finish whatever we have that night.


----------



## Bill1090

Schools are closing early already.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1947435 said:


> ISIS burned that Jordanian pilot alive


Wow... wonder if Jordan will follow through on their promise to execute ISIS prisoners if they killed the pilot...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

We save a ton going to Sam's club. With a house of 6 we buy a lot of stuff in bulk. Heck we can get a big fricken thing of ketchup or mustard for ,3.50 I think it is. 3 pounds of tortilla chips for 7. Stuff like that


----------



## SnowGuy73

Snowing here.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1947474 said:


> We save a ton going to Sam's club. With a house of 6 we buy a lot of stuff in bulk. Heck we can get a big fricken thing of ketchup or mustard for ,3.50 I think it is. 3 pounds of tortilla chips for 7. Stuff like that


The bigger the family the better the deals. I make dinner for 2 and then have enough leftovers but can only eat that for so long


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

CityGuy;1947459 said:


> Only problem is that we would have to send troops in to carefully tell people to get out and hope they don't tip off isis. If a mass exit happened that would be a tip off to them that something is happening.


You can't tell me that we don't know where a bunch of these animals are. Send in drones, f-16's, A-10's, Apaches, then troops. In that order


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Oh and big cans of corn peas or beans are like 3 something. In in regular stores they are almost 2 for a tiny can


----------



## qualitycut

Nice little bubble around the metro again


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1947478 said:


> The bigger the family the better the deals. I make dinner for 2 and then have enough leftovers but can only eat that for so long


Split it up and freeze. We do quite a bit of that. Have a food saver for the meat. Saves a ton. We get a big can of spaghetti sauce and freeze half of it after we open it


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;1947259 said:


> Yes. I don't think I want a big storm. I'm running out of room at my residential's.


I have a skid and am kinda close, if i am not working i canale a trip.......


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1947469 said:


> My problem is i dont plan meals out so i get a bunch of stuff then need to go back to get more to finish whatever we have that night.


We plan thing out for most days just because of our schedules. It dosn't always work out that way but makes it easier fr us.

We also buy alot of stuff in bulk at Costco.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1947479 said:


> You can't tell me that we don't know where a bunch of these animals are. Send in a drone


I bet the military or someone knows right where everyone is


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I hate that dead spot between Alex / Fargo.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Snowing like mad now


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1947485 said:


> Split it up and freeze. We do quite a bit of that. Have a food saver for the meat. Saves a ton. We get a big can of spaghetti sauce and freeze half of it after we open it


Thats what i do with the meat. Buy a pack of chicken at sames and food saver it.


----------



## qualitycut

Greens keep sliding south.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1947473 said:


> Wow... wonder if Jordan will follow through on their promise to execute ISIS prisoners if they killed the pilot...


I hope so.

But that could back fire on them and they may start killing more prisioners of any country.


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;1947487 said:


> I have a skid and am kinda close, if i am not working i canale a trip.......


Thanks for the offer. I should be ok unless we really get hammered now till late April.


----------



## CityGuy

Is that snow on the parking lot in SLP or salt? Just looks white.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1947492 said:


> Snowing like mad now


It looked like you were right on the edge when you posted about no snow.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1947493 said:


> Thats what i do with the meat. Buy a pack of chicken at sames and food saver it.


That's what I do too. They have good deals on a lot of the meat. Food savers are worth every penny too!


----------



## Polarismalibu

I really don't want it to snow we have been catching fish non stop all day so far


----------



## SSS Inc.

The RAP and NWS on the meteogram just went to 2"


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1947513 said:


> I really don't want it to snow we have been catching fish non stop all day so far


Where ya fishing


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1947514 said:


> The RAP and NWS on the meteogram just went to 2"


And???????????

Rap seems to do that every time.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

If you came into a store and tried to take it over with a gun with my family in it, you will be leaving in an ambulance or coroners van


----------



## CityGuy

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1947479 said:


> You can't tell me that we don't know where a bunch of these animals are. Send in drones, f-16's, A-10's, Apaches, then troops. In that order


Correct, just saying if we were to blow up the entire country (not likely) that if everyone left at once it would tip them off.

I am sure the armed forces, nato and what not have a general idea of where they are but maybe not pinpointed so we can take care of bussiness.


----------



## DDB

Anybody else see the Storm Report on NWS website that Montevideo has received 5.5" as of 11:40am???


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1947461 said:


> I left cub yesterday with 130 in groceries and when i got home to put it away i hardly had anything.


Two bags and a gallon of milk?


----------



## PremierL&L

Polarismalibu;1947513 said:


> I really don't want it to snow we have been catching fish non stop all day so far


Huh where it's been slow the last two weeks now everywhere I've been


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1947518 said:


> And???????????
> 
> Rap seems to do that every time.


I'm thinking we all get at least 2" if it doesn't fall apart rapidly. Its got a little spin to it. Can't believe Lwn would miss out based on the radar.


----------



## CityGuy

DDB;1947521 said:


> Anybody else see the Storm Report on NWS website that Montevideo has received 5.5" as of 11:40am???


Thats west of Willimar right?


----------



## SSS Inc.

DDB;1947521 said:


> Anybody else see the Storm Report on NWS website that Montevideo has received 5.5" as of 11:40am???


Did you see this note below the total.

FOUR SEMI-TRAILERS AND 2 CARS IN THE DITCH ALONG HWY 212
AND COUNTY ROAD 7.

That sucks.


----------



## DDB

Winter weather advisory for all of us now


----------



## hansenslawncare

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1947479 said:


> You can't tell me that we don't know where a bunch of these animals are. Send in drones, f-16's, A-10's, Apaches, then troops. In that order


A-10s work great for air support with ground troops. Much better than f-16s.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Wonder weather advisory now


----------



## CityGuy

Green is it snowing out there? Radar shows it is.


----------



## DDB

CityGuy;1947530 said:


> Thats west of Willimar right?


Yep it is.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

CityGuy;1947504 said:


> Is that snow on the parking lot in SLP or salt? Just looks white.


Salt, that's what my lots looked like yesterday


----------



## CityGuy

DDB;1947534 said:


> Winter weather advisory for all of us now


Not Hennepin yet.


----------



## DDB

SSS Inc.;1947532 said:


> Did you see this note below the total.
> 
> FOUR SEMI-TRAILERS AND 2 CARS IN THE DITCH ALONG HWY 212
> AND COUNTY ROAD 7.
> 
> That sucks.


Sure does. Must be a really slippery snow.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1947515 said:


> Where ya fishing


 not to far from my house. We did real good last night too

We should came here instead when you were here


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1947543 said:


> Not Hennepin yet.


Yeah it is


----------



## CityGuy

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1947542 said:


> Salt, that's what my lots looked like yesterday


OK couldn't tell on my phone.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

hansenslawncare;1947536 said:


> A-10s work great for air support with ground troops. Much better than f-16s.


Right, send them (f-16's)in first for mass "cleaning"


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Winter storm warning now


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1947546 said:


> Yeah it is


Event:	Winter Weather Advisory
Alert:	
...A QUICK BURST OF ACCUMULATING SNOW TO IMPACT THE AFTERNOON 
COMMUTE...

.SNOW WILL CONTINUE SPREADING THROUGH SOUTH CENTRAL AND SOUTHERN 
MINNESOTA...WITH THE HEAVIEST ACCUMULATION OF 5 TO 7 INCHES FROM 
MONTEVIDEO THROUGH JUST NORTH OF MANKATO TO FARIBAULT. A HEAVY 
SNOW BAND ALONG AND JUST NORTH OF THE MINNESOTA RIVER VALLEY HAS 
PRODUCED REPORTS IN EXCESS OF 4 INCHES BY EARLY AFTERNOON NEAR 
MONTEVIDEO. AMOUNTS WILL BE CLOSER TO 1 TO 4 INCHES ON EITHER SIDE 
OF THIS HEAVY SNOW BAND.

...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IN EFFECT UNTIL 3 PM CST THIS 
AFTERNOON...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN TWIN CITIES/CHANHASSEN HAS ISSUED 
A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY FOR SNOW...WHICH IS IN EFFECT UNTIL 3 
PM CST THIS AFTERNOON.

* TIMING...HIGH SNOWFALL RATES DURING THE AFTERNOON.

* MAIN IMPACT...HIGH SNOWFALL RATES WILL EXACERBATE THE AFTERNOON 
COMMUTE. TOTAL SNOWFALL ACCUMULATIONS OF 1 TO 3 INCHES.
Instructions:	A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY FOR SNOW MEANS THAT SNOW WILL CAUSE PRIMARILY TRAVEL DIFFICULTIES. BE PREPARED FOR SNOW COVERED ROADS AND LIMITED VISIBILITIES...AND USE CAUTION WHILE DRIVING.
Target Area:	
Brown
Chippewa
Kandiyohi
Lac Qui Parle
McLeod
Meeker
Pope
Redwood
Sherburne
Stearns
Stevens
Swift
Wright
Yellow Medicine


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;1947550 said:


> Event:	Winter Weather Advisory
> Alert:
> ...A QUICK BURST OF ACCUMULATING SNOW TO IMPACT THE AFTERNOON
> COMMUTE...
> 
> .SNOW WILL CONTINUE SPREADING THROUGH SOUTH CENTRAL AND SOUTHERN
> MINNESOTA...WITH THE HEAVIEST ACCUMULATION OF 5 TO 7 INCHES FROM
> MONTEVIDEO THROUGH JUST NORTH OF MANKATO TO FARIBAULT. A HEAVY
> SNOW BAND ALONG AND JUST NORTH OF THE MINNESOTA RIVER VALLEY HAS
> PRODUCED REPORTS IN EXCESS OF 4 INCHES BY EARLY AFTERNOON NEAR
> MONTEVIDEO. AMOUNTS WILL BE CLOSER TO 1 TO 4 INCHES ON EITHER SIDE
> OF THIS HEAVY SNOW BAND.
> 
> ...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IN EFFECT UNTIL 3 PM CST THIS
> AFTERNOON...
> 
> THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN TWIN CITIES/CHANHASSEN HAS ISSUED
> A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY FOR SNOW...WHICH IS IN EFFECT UNTIL 3
> PM CST THIS AFTERNOON.
> 
> * TIMING...HIGH SNOWFALL RATES DURING THE AFTERNOON.
> 
> * MAIN IMPACT...HIGH SNOWFALL RATES WILL EXACERBATE THE AFTERNOON
> COMMUTE. TOTAL SNOWFALL ACCUMULATIONS OF 1 TO 3 INCHES.
> Instructions:	A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY FOR SNOW MEANS THAT SNOW WILL CAUSE PRIMARILY TRAVEL DIFFICULTIES. BE PREPARED FOR SNOW COVERED ROADS AND LIMITED VISIBILITIES...AND USE CAUTION WHILE DRIVING.
> Target Area:
> Brown
> Chippewa
> Kandiyohi
> Lac Qui Parle
> McLeod
> Meeker
> Pope
> Redwood
> Sherburne
> Stearns
> Stevens
> Swift
> Wright
> Yellow Medicine


Never mind my phone just updated.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Guarantee we are only in the warning because of timing


----------



## hansenslawncare

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1947548 said:


> Right, send them (f-16's)in first for mass "cleaning"


That equals to mass casualties, women and children included. That's against the ROEs,and if we did that we'd be no different than our enemies.


----------



## PremierL&L

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1947553 said:


> Guarantee we are only in the warning because of timing


I concur been snowing here for an hour and just have a dusting


----------



## Camden

It's snowing here but according to the radar it looks like I won't see any significant accumulation.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1947496 said:


> Greens keep sliding south.


And building to the West of me...


----------



## DDB

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1947553 said:


> Guarantee we are only in the warning because of timing


That's what I was thinking too.


----------



## cbservicesllc

DDB;1947521 said:


> Anybody else see the Storm Report on NWS website that Montevideo has received 5.5" as of 11:40am???


Hence the Advisory


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1947540 said:


> Green is it snowing out there? Radar shows it is.


Yeah nothing special.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I'm going with a 3.7" VRAC for Lakeville.


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;1947549 said:


> Winter storm warning now


Lucky!!!!...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1947567 said:


> Yeah nothing special.


It looks like you are right on the edge. Report in 20 minutes if you would. Thanks!:waving:


----------



## Ranger620

Polaris,
Hurry up and get home accu for rogers says snow will start in 2 min.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1947567 said:


> Yeah nothing special.


Well atleast it's coming down.


----------



## Bill1090

I'm in the donut hole.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

hansenslawncare;1947556 said:


> That equals to mass casualties, women and children included. That's against the ROEs,and if we did that we'd be no different than our enemies.


I'm saying for where we know they are


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1947575 said:


> Polaris,
> Hurry up and get home accu for rogers says snow will start in 2 min.


There idiots. I'm just west of Rogers and there's nothing yet

Edit: I lied! It's coming down now


----------



## djagusch

Nws fb post says 2 to 3 inches expected in the advisory area still.


----------



## Bill1090

Back up to 2-4"


----------



## Bill1090

Dark green on the s. side of Roch.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Our roads are turning white here. However very tiny flakes and you can see the sun through the clouds.

I think most of the north moisture has been sucked down to the river valley to get them to 5-7".


----------



## qualitycut

Not even a snowflake here


----------



## hansenslawncare

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1947579 said:


> I'm saying for where we know they are


Roger that...


----------



## CityGuy

This storm is turning into a bust for the metro.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Does this sound harassing? I sent it to a property manager that's been ignoring me


are notices going out for tomorrow morning? not plowing at all this season? Cant afford the services? Need to know as I am losing money by you not following the contract. I can always go look for more work. I did pass up a place to take on your work since I do the mowing here. Also had several asked why we were not plowing the lot. Jim


----------



## PremierL&L

In the green and it picked up but not as much as I expected


----------



## CityGuy

The back edge appears to be disapating on radar. It's already falling apart at St. Cloud.


----------



## Polarismalibu

The lake is getting white now


----------



## CityGuy

Going to have to snow a heck of a lot harder than this to get 2-3 inches out of it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;1947605 said:


> Going to have to snow a heck of a lot harder than this to get 2-3 inches out of it.


Might have that here already


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1947608 said:


> Might have that here already


Cant be, last night they said only 2 for you.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Up to 2-4" now!!!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1947610 said:


> Up to 2-4" now!!!


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS has a pic out of Owatonna where everything is completely snow covered.


About 18 flakes falling in Stacy. I'm down % wise already.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1947609 said:


> Cant be, last night they said only 2 for you.


3-7 now. I think they get tired of getting burned


----------



## qualitycut

Think heaviest in the metro is going to be just south. Lakeville then south.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1947598 said:


> Does this sound harassing? I sent it to a property manager that's been ignoring me
> 
> are notices going out for tomorrow morning? not plowing at all this season? Cant afford the services? Need to know as I am losing money by you not following the contract. I can always go look for more work. I did pass up a place to take on your work since I do the mowing here. Also had several asked why we were not plowing the lot. Jim


Is this a straight copy/paste? If so, clean it up a bit... Complete sentences, proper grammar, be professional... Make the PM look like the A hole, not you


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I think I'll turn the PS4 on. Don't feel like sanding, then going out plowing.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1947597 said:


> This storm is turning into a bust for the metro.


Little early on that call... hasn't even started yet...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1947619 said:


> Little early on that call... hasn't even started yet...


You should have had some already according to what nws had for timing


----------



## Bill1090

Yeah baby.... Brought me up to less than 1" for tonight!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1947617 said:


> Is this a straight copy/paste? If so, clean it up a bit... Complete sentences, proper grammar, be professional... Make the PM look like the A hole, not you


I should have. I was pissed when I wrote


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1947619 said:


> Little early on that call... hasn't even started yet...


Looking at the radar it sure looks like it's going south a lot more.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;1947622 said:


> Yeah baby.... Brought me up to less than 1" for tonight!


I dont get that your where most of the snow is heading


----------



## Greenery

It's dumping here.


----------



## djagusch

jimslawnsnow;1947598 said:


> Does this sound harassing? I sent it to a property manager that's been ignoring me
> 
> are notices going out for tomorrow morning? not plowing at all this season? Cant afford the services? Need to know as I am losing money by you not following the contract. I can always go look for more work. I did pass up a place to take on your work since I do the mowing here. Also had several asked why we were not plowing the lot. Jim


I would of made a call. In email it seems attacking.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;1947627 said:


> I dont get that your where most of the snow is heading


2-4 today, then I went from less than 1/2 tonight to less than 1".


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;1947630 said:


> 2-4 today, then I went from less than 1/2 tonight to less than 1".


Ooo ok that makes sense


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1947621 said:


> You should have had some already according to what nws had for timing


I'm just watching the radar... That's how I really hone my VRAC skills...


----------



## banonea

snowing like a son of a ***** here


----------



## Doughboy12

hansenslawncare;1947556 said:


> That equals to mass casualties, women and children included. That's against the ROEs,and if we did that we'd be no different than our enemies.


They have been given enough time to help solve the problem. Now they are considered part of it. Bombs away....IMHO


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1947623 said:


> I should have. I was pissed when I wrote


Understandable... I think everyone has been there... I usually write it, save it, walk away and relax, then come back to it and send... pending any edits of course...


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1947569 said:


> I'm going with a 3.7" VRAC for Lakeville.


Might have to call in the pros. :laughing:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

djagusch;1947629 said:


> I would of made a call. In email it seems attacking.


Call? She wouldn't answer the phone. Business or personal. And never know when she's going to be on site. Get sick of leaving messages. She damn we'll got them too. Its not like it was my first attempt to contact her. Also pulls this when it snows


----------



## SnowGuy73

Coming down good now!


----------



## hansenslawncare

Doughboy12;1947635 said:


> They have been given enough time to help solve the problem. Now they are considered part of it. Bombs away....IMHO


Wish it were that easy. But many probably don't want the "extremists" there but are in fear of their life. If they speak out they could be killed.

Watch American Sniper, gives a great insight into this...


----------



## Ranger620

jimslawnsnow;1947598 said:


> Does this sound harassing? I sent it to a property manager that's been ignoring me
> 
> are notices going out for tomorrow morning? not plowing at all this season? Cant afford the services? Need to know as I am losing money by you not following the contract. I can always go look for more work. I did pass up a place to take on your work since I do the mowing here. Also had several asked why we were not plowing the lot. Jim


Harassing no but in my opinion unprofessional. They dont need to no what work you could have taken on or if you loosing money or what not. Simple follow the contract and pay your bills. They dont need to no about you looking for more work or what you past up. Makes it seem like you were doing them a favor for taking on the work. Keep it simple and professional


----------



## Bill1090

VRAC: 2.179"

Disclaimer: VRAC posted is with storms current track. If it goes north, VRAC lowers to 1.386".


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1947636 said:


> Understandable... I think everyone has been there... I usually write it, save it, walk away and relax, then come back to it and send... pending any edits of course...


I should have written it last night and done that. But needed to reach her to get notices out or I wasn't doing walks to piss her off. Contract is when we have 2" or more of snow we plow the whole lot. Then she has a maint.guy measure in the busy packed road you'll never have enough to plow, then gets pissed when it warms up and has 8" of slop and can figure it out. Supposedly she has 12 years as a PM


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;1947643 said:


> Harassing no but in my opinion unprofessional. They dont need to no what work you could have taken on or if you loosing money or what not. Simple follow the contract and pay your bills. They dont need to no about you looking for more work or what you past up. Makes it seem like you were doing them a favor for taking on the work. Keep it simple and professional


How can I follow the contract when she won't allow me too?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Teeny tiny flakes here

Lasted about 10 min


----------



## Doughboy12

hansenslawncare;1947642 said:


> Wish it were that easy. But many probably don't want the "extremists" there but are in fear of their life. If they speak out they could be killed.
> 
> Watch American Sniper, gives a great insight into this...


I don't dissagree and do understand. Just posting how I feel. 
I did see it last Friday. Wife hates them more that I do now...:waving:


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1947648 said:


> I should have written it last night and done that. But needed to reach her to get notices out or I wasn't doing walks to piss her off. Contract is when we have 2" or more of snow we plow the whole lot. Then she has a maint.guy measure in the busy packed road you'll never have enough to plow, then gets pissed when it warms up and has 8" of slop and can figure it out. Supposedly she has 12 years as a PM


She probably does, look how much money shes saving them on your account


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1947652 said:


> Teeny tiny flakes here


Same..... .....


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1947651 said:


> How can I follow the contract when she won't allow me too?


I think he was saying that she needs to....


----------



## hansenslawncare

Very, very light flurries starting in Woodbury.


----------



## ryde307

Dumping in chanhassen. Should have 2-3 pretty easy. Hoping for a foot.


----------



## hansenslawncare

Doughboy12;1947653 said:


> I don't dissagree and do understand. Just posting how I feel.
> I did see it last Friday. Wife hates them more that I do now...:waving:


Right on...yeah, it's hard not to hate them/their actions unless a person has been brainwashed.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1947662 said:


> Dumping in chanhassen. Should have 2-3 pretty easy. Hoping for a foot.


Bring it!...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Finally bigger flakes in Dayton, Coating on the lot...


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1947572 said:


> It looks like you are right on the edge. Report in 20 minutes if you would. Thanks!:waving:


Huge flakes now


----------



## Doughboy12

hansenslawncare;1947663 said:


> Right on...yeah, it's hard not to hate them/their actions unless a person has been brainwashed.


The drill scene pushed her over the edge.
...and I don't hate them all. They aren't all involved or know what is going on.


----------



## Doughboy12

ryde307;1947662 said:


> Dumping in chanhassen. Should have 2-3 pretty easy. Hoping for a foot.


Pipe down over there.

I could have bet on a storm this week. Truck was scheduled to be out of action all week. For a month now.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;1947669 said:


> The drill scene pushed her over the edge.
> ...and I don't hate them all. They aren't all involved or know what is going on.


Yeah... that was some brutal cafe right there...


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1947655 said:


> Same..... .....


Lasted maybe 10 min


----------



## hansenslawncare

Doughboy12;1947669 said:


> The drill scene pushed her over the edge.
> ...and I don't hate them all. They aren't all involved or know what is going on.


True true...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like about a 1/2" here.


----------



## qualitycut

Not sure what to think, that green band is thinning out a bit.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Have 3 3/4 on the deck


----------



## NorthernProServ

jimslawnsnow;1947677 said:


> Have 3 3/4 on the deck


wow, how long has it been snowing there?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BTW, CityGuy, backside isn't eroding by St.Cloud. That's why we need a radar by Detroit Lakes and one by Willmar.


----------



## hansenslawncare

cbservicesllc;1947672 said:


> Yeah... that was some brutal cafe right there...


Sure was...extremely.

When i was overseas, we were in Jordan. The majority of them that I met; extremely nice, humble people. But there were a lot that did not was us there too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Huge flakes.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1947677 said:


> Have 3 3/4 on the deck


Holy hell!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;1947678 said:


> wow, how long has it been snowing there?


Since just before noon. I haven't measured the drive


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Just started back up, actual flakes now


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;1947671 said:


> Pipe down over there.
> 
> I could have bet on a storm this week. Truck was scheduled to be out of action all week. For a month now.


What did you break?


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;1947684 said:


> Since just before noon. I haven't measured the drive


Wow!........


----------



## qualitycut

Im in a batch of green, not falling hard yet. Roads are wet very minimal patchy accumulation on driveway.


----------



## Bill1090

Public report of 3" 1mi W of Dodge Center.


----------



## BossPlow614

Doughboy12;1947671 said:


> Pipe down over there.
> 
> I could have bet on a storm this week. Truck was scheduled to be out of action all week. For a month now.


I don't think I saw the post. What happened to your truck?


----------



## NorthernProServ

up to 1-3"


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone in the metro have heavy snow falling?


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1947699 said:


> Anyone in the metro have heavy snow falling?


I did when we were in the green... flakes have started getting smaller now... might have a fluffy 1/3"...


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1947699 said:


> Anyone in the metro have heavy snow falling?


It just lightened up here. I had big flakes falling at a good pace until 2 minutes ago. Now light snow smaller flakes


----------



## SSS Inc.

Snowing hard in mpls.


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;1947687 said:


> What did you break?


Break? What? I don't understand the question. :laughing:


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1947699 said:


> Anyone in the metro have heavy snow falling?


I do! 3/4 inch here.


----------



## hansenslawncare

Update: moderate to heavy snow fall in Woodbury.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1947703 said:


> Snowing hard in mpls.


Of course.


----------



## qualitycut

Decent flakes but not falling hard.


----------



## Bill1090

Light flurries here.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Road is white, can still make out aggregate in the asphalt driveway


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1947719 said:


> Of course.


Saw that coming....yours not his.


----------



## Bill1090

Bill1090;1947644 said:


> VRAC: 2.179"
> 
> Disclaimer: VRAC posted is with storms current track. If it goes north, VRAC lowers to 1.386".


Wouldn't let me edit, but I am changing my VRAC to 3.179"


----------



## Greenery

They raised EP to 2-4
Still at 1-3 here with 1/2 inch on the ground.


----------



## SSS Inc.

5/8" of super fluff already.


----------



## cbservicesllc

I'm still at 1-3 here... .5" on the lot... bet my treated sidewalks are probably still looking okay...


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Wife and I saw American Sniper last week. I can't do large funeral precessions brings me right back to my dad's funeral. Still remember looking out the back of the limo as we were going down Snelling right by the highland park golf course and all you could see all the way down Snelling was squads. Can't do tapps either


----------



## Doughboy12

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1947731 said:


> Wife and I saw American Sniper last week. I can't do large funeral precessions brings me right back to my dad's funeral. Still remember looking out the back of the limo as we were going down Snelling right by the highland park golf course and all you could see all the way down Snelling was squads. Can't do tapps either


No personal experience with that...but it "affects" me a little too.


----------



## Green Grass

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1947731 said:


> Wife and I saw American Sniper last week. I can't do large funeral precessions brings me right back to my dad's funeral. Still remember looking out the back of the limo as we were going down Snelling right by the highland park golf course and all you could see all the way down Snelling was squads. Can't do tapps either


Was he a cop?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Solid 1/4" on the deck


----------



## qualitycut

1/4 here Maybe


----------



## hansenslawncare

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1947731 said:


> Wife and I saw American Sniper last week. I can't do large funeral precessions brings me right back to my dad's funeral. Still remember looking out the back of the limo as we were going down Snelling right by the highland park golf course and all you could see all the way down Snelling was squads. Can't do tapps either


Sorry to hear that...I know the feeling.

was just at ft. snelling for a military funeral in November...very powerful, especially hearing the gun shots almost ring through your body.

ussmileyflag


----------



## hansenslawncare

qualitycut;1947737 said:


> 1/4 here Maybe


About the same here in Woodbury.


----------



## qualitycut

Im hoping whatever happens its not right in the middle of 1 and 2


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Green Grass;1947735 said:


> Was he a cop?


Ya St.Paul, and military. Died in a helicopter crash. Will be 22yrs in March and seems like yesterday and a lifetime ago at the same time


----------



## ryde307

How much snow in Plymouth? It has almost stopped in chanhassen. Measured 1.25 on my drive.


----------



## Green Grass

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1947743 said:


> Ya St.Paul, and military. Died in a helicopter crash. Will be 22yrs in March and seems like yesterday and a lifetime ago at the same time


Thank you for his service to our country and the city of St. Paul


----------



## qualitycut

Sounds like this is going to be a drive around and see how much snow fell 5 miles apart


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;1947744 said:


> How much snow in Plymouth? It has almost stopped in chanhassen. Measured 1.25 on my drive.


I am in Waconia and there are still big flakes just not coming down hard.


----------



## Greenery

ryde307;1947744 said:


> How much snow in Plymouth? It has almost stopped in chanhassen. Measured 1.25 on my drive.


On nws FB someone reported the ground was coveredin Plymouth a short while ago if that helps.


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;1947744 said:


> How much snow in Plymouth? It has almost stopped in chanhassen. Measured 1.25 on my drive.


Gotta imagine they have an inch... maybe a little less... I have 3/4" at my shop in Dayton...


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1947743 said:


> Ya St.Paul, and military. Died in a helicopter crash. Will be 22yrs in March and seems like yesterday and a lifetime ago at the same time


That's rough... Thank You for his service


----------



## Doughboy12

For those that care...

I was backing into the garage and over farther than I thought. Hit an oak tree 1 foot off the side of my driveway and 10 feet out from the garage. Looking over my right shoulder. Tree over my left. $4000 in damage. Bumper, tail light, box side. Backing in to take extra sand bags out of the back. 

Moral of the story, don't assume you know where you are and 4 wheel drive can really "push" at idle. 

...and now you know the rest of the story.


----------



## Drakeslayer

ryde307;1947744 said:


> How much snow in Plymouth? It has almost stopped in chanhassen. Measured 1.25 on my drive.


getting close to an inch. Smaller flakes now


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;1947756 said:


> For those that care...
> 
> I was backing into the garage and over farther than I thought. Hit an oak tree 1 foot off the side of my driveway and 10 feet out from the garage. Looking over my right shoulder. Tree over my left. $4000 in damage. Bumper, tail light, box side. Backing in to take extra sand bags out of the back.
> 
> Moral of the story, don't assume you know where you are and 4 wheel drive can really "push" at idle.
> 
> ...and now you know the rest of the story.


This is why we have mirrors. :waving:


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1947751 said:


> Gotta imagine they have an inch... maybe a little less... I have 3/4" at my shop in Dayton...


About an inch my guy said but he didnt get off the couch. Thats 494 and 6


----------



## Bill1090

Moderate to heavy here. Got a good dusting in the last 5 mins.


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;1947744 said:


> How much snow in Plymouth? It has almost stopped in chanhassen. Measured 1.25 on my drive.


Eyeballing it out the window an inch


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Green Grass;1947746 said:


> Thank you for his service to our country and the city of St. Paul


Thanks, 24yrs PD, 28 military


----------



## Bill1090




----------



## hansenslawncare

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1947765 said:


> Thanks, 24yrs PD, 28 military


Wow! Great serviceman right there!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;1947760 said:


> This is why we have mirrors. :waving:


Just have to use them and not assume....
Got lazy as I was in my own driveway.
Dark out and I was at a bigger angle to the drive than I thought....obviously.


----------



## Bill1090

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1947765 said:


> Thanks, 24yrs PD, 28 military


That is great devotion to your community/country. Thank you to him.


----------



## ryde307

Green Grass;1947748 said:


> I am in Waconia and there are still big flakes just not coming down hard.


It just started here again. Decent rate.



CityGuy;1947764 said:


> Eyeballing it out the window an inch


Thanks. Most of our accounts are 1" or less. 2 HOA are 1.5" and 2 sites in Plymouth are 2" but can be done if we get 1.75. Hoping we get there.


----------



## CityGuy

Ok so apparently the jack wagon from Byerlys is now in Jordan MN. How did he get there?


----------



## ryde307

CityGuy;1947776 said:


> Ok so apparently the jack wagon from Byerlys is now in Jordan MN. How did he get there?


Heading down 169 for Mexico!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;1947756 said:


> For those that care...
> 
> I was backing into the garage and over farther than I thought. Hit an oak tree 1 foot off the side of my driveway and 10 feet out from the garage. Looking over my right shoulder. Tree over my left. $4000 in damage. Bumper, tail light, box side. Backing in to take extra sand bags out of the back.
> 
> Moral of the story, don't assume you know where you are and 4 wheel drive can really "push" at idle.
> 
> ...and now you know the rest of the story.


Oooooooouch... That's no bueno...


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Just took the garbage out, 3/4" you could sneeze and clear a 2'x2' area


----------



## SSS Inc.

Almost an inch here. An easy inch just south of me at the Richfield Target. Looking at the radar it looks like some of us will be in the snow a while. Picked up good here again.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnMwr, did your anti snow project work or are you getting some?


----------



## qualitycut

I think lwmr is going to get more than me


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1947787 said:


> I think lwmr is going to get more than me


I think if he's really lucky... he might not be getting much... at least up by his house...


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;1947787 said:


> I think lwmr is going to get more than me


Girlfriends not home eh?


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1947789 said:


> I think if he's really lucky... he might not be getting much... at least up by his house...


Forest lake area.

When i say him, i guess it could mean wbl to by his place


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1947785 said:


> Almost an inch here. *An easy inch just south of me at the Richfield Target*. Looking at the radar it looks like some of us will be in the snow a while. Picked up good here again.


That what they call you at the Richfield Target - Easy Inch? :salute:


----------



## hansenslawncare

1/2" in Woodbury, just measured.


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone with any totals in rosemount or eagen?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hopped in the truck to make the loop and see what we need to do tonight.

I have 1/8" in my driveway.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1947792 said:


> Forest lake area.
> 
> When i say him, i guess it could mean wbl to by his place


I gotcha.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1947794 said:


> That what they call you at the Richfield Target - Easy Inch? :salute:


You damn right!


----------



## IDST

.75 st. louis park
light snow now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1947792 said:


> Forest lake area.
> 
> When i say him, i guess it could mean wbl to by his place


Last year it would have been Cannon Falls to Milaca to Taylors Falls.

Considerably smaller this year.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Snow rate is the same but the flakes are about half the size


----------



## cbservicesllc

1.25 in Dayton


----------



## qualitycut

Just under half inch in ssp


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1/4" at Famous Dave's in Forest Lake. You can still see parking lot stripes.


----------



## hansenslawncare

What are we thinking for stop time, east metro area?


----------



## Minimatt3535

1.75" in Cologne so far


----------



## Bill1090

Jim, has it let up there?


----------



## SSS Inc.

We should get to 2" no problem in s. mpls. It squishes down to nothing but that's not my problem. payup


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

hansenslawncare;1947826 said:


> What are we thinking for stop time, east metro area?


7 pm ish.....


----------



## MNPLOWCO

1 inch on the cans. 0.8/ 0.9 on the asphalt.
Minnetonka Hwy 7 and 101 area.

Light snow continuing.


----------



## Greenery

Plowing side streets here already.


----------



## SSS Inc.

hansenslawncare;1947826 said:


> What are we thinking for stop time, east metro area?


I kind of thinking this is sticking around until at least 5:30. In the downtowns anyway.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1947828 said:


> Jim, has it let up there?


Its been light for 20-30 minutes now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1947833 said:


> Plowing side streets here already.


Post-preplowing???


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like 1.50" here maybe.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1947834 said:


> I kind of thinking this is sticking around until at least 5:30. In the downtowns anyway.


Agreed.....hence 7ish east side.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Greenery;1947833 said:


> Plowing side streets here already.


Mine won't start til 2am-5am and probably finish about noon tomorrow. An we actually got snow


----------



## qualitycut

About half here. 1 mile north of my buddy in south st paul 1/4 in


----------



## CityGuy

What the?????????????

http://www.kare11.com/story/news/2015/02/03/woman-with-kangaroo-asked-to-leave-mcdonalds/22805419/


----------



## hansenslawncare

Roger that; thanks...


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1947831 said:


> 7 pm ish.....


I hope it lasts that long. I don't feel like heading out before that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looked at Fargo and Souix Falls local radars. Those are clear.

Back edge should be the line currently working through Alex.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1947844 said:


> I hope it lasts that long. I don't feel like heading out before that.


How much you got?


----------



## Bill1090

Around .5" here so far.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Brother said one of the lots in moundsview is still half black.


----------



## qualitycut

Well im going to pull out the ice fishing crap and go put the plow on incase. Might need to do some 1 inchers down in eagen or rosemount


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1947846 said:


> How much you got?


About 1.2". Moderate snow here.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1947851 said:


> Well im going to pull out the ice fishing crap and go put the plow on incase. Might need to do some 1 inchers down in eagen or rosemount


I can't believe you have so little out your way. There was a weird void on the radar. Must have been right over you.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;1947842 said:


> What the?????????????
> 
> http://www.kare11.com/story/news/2015/02/03/woman-with-kangaroo-asked-to-leave-mcdonalds/22805419/


I saw that. Not sure what to think


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Considerably heavier in Lino flake size wise. About 3/8" at Kohl's/Super Target off of 35W/23.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Cb has plenty in maple grove


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1947829 said:


> We should get to 2" no problem in s. mpls. It squishes down to nothing but that's not my problem. payup


Yes! I agree! Measured about 15 min ago & 1.5" here. The radar shows snow past St. Cloud, we'll have a solid 2" (if not more) in the NW metro once it's all done.


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;1947855 said:


> I can't believe you have so little out your way. There was a weird void on the radar. Must have been right over you.


I feel like his totals are always lower than what I think that area got based on others. Maybe he built a huge fan that blows the storm around him and just hasn't told anyone.

I am pretty confident I will hit 2" in Chanhassen.


----------



## qualitycut

Now 2 miles south has 1 in


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1947862 said:


> I feel like his totals are always lower than what I think that area got based on others. Maybe he built a huge fan that blows the storm around him and just hasn't told anyone.
> 
> I am pretty confident I will hit 2" in Chanhassen.


Besides the fact every one else right round me has the same

Just about every storm this year i have seemed to have been in bubble of no snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You guys are your own for measurements in the cities. Got to 35W/10 and traffic was basically stopped going north.

I turned around as quick as I could.


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;1947868 said:


> Besides the fact every one else right round me has the same
> 
> Just about every storm this year i have seemed to have been in bubble of no snow.


That's what I am saying is your area seems to get missed everytime.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1947873 said:


> That's what I am saying is your area seems to get missed everytime.


I think sss comes and trucks my snow over to his area


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Buddy said side streets are slick


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1947858 said:


> Cb has plenty in maple grove


Um yeah! Some of my treated walks in Osseo are just starting to get filled in... Then I drive to my house 1/2 mile away in MG... BOOM! 2 INCHES of superfluff! Thumbs Up


----------



## MNPLOWCO

1.25 inches on the cans. 1.1 / 1.2 on the asphalt. Snowing moderately heavy.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Flakes have been getting smaller and smaller for a while. They are pretty small now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO;1947879 said:


> 1.25 inches on the cans. 1.1 / 1.2 on the asphalt. Snowing moderately heavy.


Every time you post and give your measurements, I'm thinking you're with quality at the strip club. "On the cans".


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Looks like it will clear just after 6 for me. I think I will start at 5:45 on the resi's that are close by and let the traffic get out of my way by 8 or so to hit the distant ones. IF we get our totals up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hit the 35w/e merge, it's like a switch gets flipped. Back to the tiny flakes.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22;1947882 said:


> Every time you post and give your measurements, I'm thinking you're with quality at the strip club. "On the cans".


Hahaha if quality was there, it would be on the Nads!!


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1947868 said:


> Besides the fact every one else right round me has the same
> 
> Just about every storm this year i have seemed to have been in bubble of no snow.


If your board I'll put you to work. I'm short one driver. Starting at 9 when stores close


----------



## CityGuy

Wow that heavy light line is wierd. Had an inch or so at the shop and same at home. Some south of here say 2 or better. Some north have almost 2. Really a wierd line.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Tiny flakes now


----------



## hansenslawncare

just under 1.25" in Woodbury.


----------



## qualitycut

Heard close to an inch in Bloomington


----------



## Ranger620

Looks like another hour, hour and a half and its done. Looks like theres one more small heavy band coming thru then flurries. I may go hit some small stuff and work my way around thru the back roads


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1947894 said:


> Wow that heavy light line is wierd. Had an inch or so at the shop and same at home. Some south of here say 2 or better. Some north have almost 2. Really a wierd line.


So I have 2 here and you have 1 in South Plymouth?


----------



## MNPLOWCO

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1947896 said:


> Tiny flakes now


Same here. They have gotten small, but still coming down...powdered sugar style.

Hope there is enough to continue to build for a "full pull".


----------



## Ranger620

Polaris,
I found out a company called hedges (sp?) is doing the cub foods (rogers) and has for the last couple. Not sure if he subs it out or has the contract but they plow it


----------



## qualitycut

Im sure in going to end up with 1.5 and people are going to call asking why we didn't plow


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

And barely snowing now

Exactly 1.5" on the deck


----------



## MNPLOWCO

qualitycut;1947907 said:


> Im sure in going to end up with 1.5 and people are going to call asking why we didn't plow


This......another typical snow for this year.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1947907 said:


> Im sure in going to end up with 1.5 and people are going to call asking why we didn't plow


Just tell them because you were helping me


----------



## Ranger620

I'm doing it all. Close enough to 2". I only have 6 that are 2" all others are 1"


----------



## qualitycut

I got an inch now.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Looks like the last green blob headed for me is slowly winding down... I would think less than a half inch to come for me yet... Anyone got any verified Plymouth amounts? That could make staffing a lot different for me...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1947910 said:


> And barely snowing now


Good...I don't need any extra north of Hugo.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have short fingers and all, but don't that skew your thoughts on this pic.....


----------



## qualitycut

2.5 burnsville via kare11


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1947916 said:


> Good...I don't need any extra north of Hugo.


Exactly 1.5" on the deck


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone in eagen area? Cliff and cedar?


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1947915 said:


> Looks like the last green blob headed for me is slowly winding down... I would think less than a half inch to come for me yet... Anyone got any verified Plymouth amounts? That could make staffing a lot different for me...


on the driveway 494 & 6. My guy said 1.5" on the tape measure.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

cbservicesllc;1947915 said:


> Looks like the last green blob headed for me is slowly winding down... I would think less than a half inch to come for me yet... Anyone got any verified Plymouth amounts? That could make staffing a lot different for me...


I was up there an hour ago. I would think it was the same as I am here
I was by 6 and vicksburg ( and no, I was not checking out for work release at the adult correctional facility.):salute:


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Ranger620;1947925 said:


> on the driveway 494 & 6. My guy said 1.5" on the tape measure.


Just a tad more than me then.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

You have to look at something dark colored to see the snow


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1947903 said:


> So I have 2 here and you have 1 in South Plymouth?


By eyeball we had an inch at the shop. Definatly not 2.

When I left at 3.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Apparently the City of MG thinks it's done enough, they just went by...


----------



## qualitycut

O god, i looked out back on the patio and looked like 2 but was only 1, if I thought that imagine the customers. Cafe


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22;1947919 said:


> I have short fingers and all, but don't that skew your thoughts on this pic.....


White boogers......you ARE getting old. Suppose your going to wipe them on your dash?


----------



## Ranger620

MNPLOWCO;1947926 said:


> I was up there an hour ago. I would think it was the same as I am here
> I was by 6 and vicksburg ( and no, I was not checking out for work release at the adult correctional facility.):salute:


No but maybe the girlfriend or you were looking for one:laughing: I think those are all woman's now. I think??


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1947925 said:


> on the driveway 494 & 6. My guy said 1.5" on the tape measure.


Copy that, Thanks!


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1947919 said:


> I have short fingers and all, but don't that skew your thoughts on this pic.....


Drywall dust from sanding gota pick it out


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1947931 said:


> O god, i looked out back on the patio and looked like 2 but was only 1, if I thought that imagine the customers. Cafe


I'm assuming your 2 inchers are all contract then?


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1947930 said:


> Apparently the City of MG thinks it's done enough, they just went by...


Same here about 20 min ago


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1947930 said:


> Apparently the City of MG thinks it's done enough, they just went by...


Same with Montrose. They salted 1 side of the road only.

Wonder if they know if they put it on the centerline it will melt both sides due to 3% slope?


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1947940 said:


> i'm assuming your 2 inchers are all contract then?


50 50......


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Ranger620;1947934 said:


> No but maybe the girlfriend or you were looking for one:laughing: I think those are all woman's now. I think??


Thanks god I don't know this. :laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1947899 said:


> Heard close to an inch in Bloomington


I bet there is all of that. I'm a little over 1.5" now.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1947919 said:


> I have short fingers and all, but don't that skew your thoughts on this pic.....


Umm are you just wearing socks?


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1947930 said:


> Apparently the City of MG thinks it's done enough, they just went by...


I went to menards an hr ago and maple grove was plowing around menards so they been at it for a little bit. Maybe they think you gotta plow with the storm


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1947942 said:


> Same with Montrose. They salted 1 side of the road only.
> 
> *Wonder if they know if they put it on the centerline it will melt both sides due to 3% slope? *


Is that why they have those da ding dang do's hanging on the Driver's side of the truck? Who woulda thunk it???


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1947915 said:


> Looks like the last green blob headed for me is slowly winding down... I would think less than a half inch to come for me yet... Anyone got any verified Plymouth amounts? That could make staffing a lot different for me...


closest I have been so far is Golden Valley solid 1.5 inches


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1947943 said:


> 50 50......


Let er buck! Who cares if they bi**h!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;1947947 said:


> Umm are you just wearing socks?


I thought that too... decided against bringing it up...


----------



## BossPlow614

Ranger620;1947906 said:


> Polaris,
> I found out a company called hedges (sp?) is doing the cub foods (rogers) and has for the last couple. Not sure if he subs it out or has the contract but they plow it


Hentges? Ford trucks?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO;1947932 said:


> White boogers......you ARE getting old. Suppose your going to wipe them on your dash?


Under the seat. I don't save them for later.


----------



## Ranger620

BossPlow614;1947954 said:


> Hentges? Ford trucks?


Ya thats them. There out by me somewhere. I was told he has 5 trucks now. Not all fords but the originals were white fords

You know them??


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1947946 said:


> I bet there is all of that. I'm a little over 1.5" now.


But im at 1 inch. Its possible.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1947947 said:


> Umm are you just wearing socks?


Strange....but no.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1947934 said:


> No but maybe the girlfriend or you were looking for one:laughing: I think those are all woman's now. I think??


I think they are both in same building. They closed the womans facility years ago.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Tail of the tape here. 1.4 on the GARBAGE cans and 1.25 / 1.3 on the
asphalt. Hmmmmmm. what to do. I could get by with an inch and a half but....maybe do all the per time resi's and leave the 2" contracted. And wait for the complaints from both.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1947948 said:


> I went to menards an hr ago and maple grove was plowing around menards so they been at it for a little bit. Maybe they think you gotta plow with the storm


My buddy does Forest Lake Menard's. All hourly and they are supposed to start at 1.5" during business hours, 1" otherwise.

He usually gets called for service at 3/4" during the day.


----------



## Bill1090

MNPLOWCO;1947963 said:


> Tail of the tape here. 1.4 on the GARBAGE cans and 1.25 / 1.3 on the
> asphalt. Hmmmmmm. what to do. I could get by with an inch and a half but....maybe do all the per time resi's and leave the 2" contracted. And wait for the complaints from both.


Seems like a good plan.


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;1947960 said:


> I think they are both in same building. They closed the womans facility years ago.


So is it just the work house then no more women's prison??


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1947951 said:


> Let er buck! Who cares if they bi**h!


 Im at an inch max


----------



## CityGuy

So who would be a doctors boss at a hospital? The wife is getting jacked around by one of her doctors and were going to have words. 
The dr. put in a thiroid ultrasound in Augest and they are just now calling to schedual it. How does that order get lost?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Forest lake and north is barely 1/2.

I've called in 2 drivers, one shoveler out of the usual 11 guys.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1947967 said:


> So is it just the work house then no more women's prison??


Correct. Along with new dispatch center to the north side.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1947965 said:


> My buddy does Forest Lake Menard's. All hourly and they are supposed to start at 1.5" during business hours, 1" otherwise.
> 
> He usually gets called for service at 3/4" during the day.


My quote was to cb. City of maple grove was plowing near menards when I was there. Menards in Maple grove doesnt plow till 2" and I have never seen anyone there during the day. When I was there a menards employee was on a forklift with a tractor tire attachment that went into the forks plowing the main drive


----------



## MNPLOWCO

qualitycut;1947968 said:


> Im at an inch max


Lean a little harder on that tape, once it folds over you'll have a measurement
that will be a sure thing for you.Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

Heading to rosemount.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

qualitycut;1947983 said:


> Heading to rosemount.


So...your going to measure up there now. I'd go south.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1947958 said:


> But im at 1 inch. Its possible.


I suppose bloomington is pretty big. Probably have 1", 2" and everything in between.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Getting a little heavier here again...


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1947990 said:


> Getting a little heavier here again...


Looks like that last little band is moving thru you and I. End of it looks to be St. Cloud and doesnt look to be filling in. 45 min and done??


----------



## qualitycut

MNPLOWCO;1947986 said:


> So...your going to measure up there now. I'd go south.


That is south


----------



## SnowGuy73

Flurries here now.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1947993 said:


> Flurries here now.


What you got there


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1947990 said:


> Getting a little heavier here again...


Well stop eating so many chili cheese dogs @DQ.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

qualitycut;1947992 said:


> That is south


whoa,, had the map upside down. No wonder my trips down south
are so dang cold and wintery.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1947977 said:


> My quote was to cb. City of maple grove was plowing near menards when I was there. Menards in Maple grove doesnt plow till 2" and I have never seen anyone there during the day. When I was there a menards employee was on a forklift with a tractor tire attachment that went into the forks plowing the main drive


That's what they do here, but usually end up calling my buddy.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1948000 said:


> That's what they do here, but usually end up calling my buddy.


I would be curious to no what he gets for an hourly rate. I bid the maple grove one told them I would take some store credit and lowered my hourly to sub rates and he thought I was robbing him. Not sure what they pay but I wouldnt go any lower


----------



## Ranger620

Sun is starting to poke out here


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Snow is done here. Just breaking up now. Stick a fork in it. Another
1-3 on the low side. Final measurement. 1.45 on the asphalt.
What a "poo poo" snow . I'm taking my ball and going to...Boston!

Let's start the "Wondering Nomad Snow Service Scabs"

We just roam around from storm to storm across the county and make
some money.

Or Snow Service Scabs (SSS)...wait, is that what that stands for?
Sorry for the trademark infringement SSS


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1947996 said:


> What you got there


I will measure in a bit and see.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

As soon as the battery charges for the impact wrench so I can fix this return spring, I'm out the door.


----------



## qualitycut

2 inches rosemount


----------



## qualitycut

Now i have to go home and figure out a mobe the list around. Cafe


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1947991 said:


> Looks like that last little band is moving thru you and I. End of it looks to be St. Cloud and doesnt look to be filling in. 45 min and done??


Done here now... another coating so just over 2 in NE Maple Grove



SSS Inc.;1947997 said:
 

> Well stop eating so many chili cheese dogs @DQ.


Dang... now I want a chili cheese dog!!!


----------



## Bill1090

I figure I'll head out in 30. Have to make a few stops first. By then it should be done.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Blue skies here.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1948003 said:


> Sun is starting to poke out here


Same here... should be a nice clear night!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Just under 2" on the driveway here.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

All done here, a few teeny tiny flakes but can see blue sky and sunset. 1.75" on the deck


----------



## Ranger620

Started my truck. Leaving when it warms up. I am doing everything I dont usually get complaints when its close so I'm doing everything


----------



## BossPlow614

Ranger620;1947957 said:


> Ya thats them. There out by me somewhere. I was told he has 5 trucks now. Not all fords but the originals were white fords
> 
> You know them??


He's out of Corcoran last I had heard, he's around my age. Him & I used to race motocross against each other. Can't say I'm a fan of him  
I don't know a whole lot about his business but I have a friend that knows him well. Says he (hentges) takes too long to pay guys that work for him. Ha.


----------



## albhb3

car on fire 694 and 35eS and saw some idiot hit the ditch on 52S


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1948017 said:


> Just under 2" on the driveway here.


Just over 2" on the tongue of the fish house.


----------



## Green Grass

I think it will be a beautiful night to plow


----------



## albhb3

ya know if I ever get to fly a f16 goes down and about to be grabbed by ISIS im takin myself out efff that


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1947920 said:


> 2.5 burnsville via kare11


If I told you I have 3" at the house I wouldn't be off by much. Back pack blower stuff though.


----------



## albhb3

Doughboy12;1948036 said:


> If I told you I have 3" at the house I wouldn't be off by much. Back pack blower stuff though.


agree busted out the toro for the 1st time this year


----------



## Doughboy12

albhb3;1948025 said:


> car on fire 694 and 35eS and saw some idiot hit the ditch on 52S


Wasn't my fault...lol


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Heading out door. Bell said "just under two inches in the back yard"
Good enough for me. "Full Pull"!
Revenue! "Book it Dano"


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

cbservicesllc;1948012 said:


> Done here now... another coating so just over 2 in NE Maple Grove
> 
> Dang... now I want a chili cheese dog!!!


Sounds like living on the edge doing that before a night of plowing


----------



## Doughboy12

MNPLOWCO;1948043 said:


> Heading out door. Bell said "just under two inches in the back yard"
> Good enough for me. "Full Pull"!
> Revenue! "Book it Dano"


And I'm on the injured reserve list :crying:


----------



## Doughboy12

Have fun everyone...I can't even offer the 4wheeler to help as I have nothing to pull the trailer with. Out to do my drive with it now. Peace and be safe.


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1948024 said:


> He's out of Corcoran last I had heard, he's around my age. Him & I used to race motocross against each other. Can't say I'm a fan of him
> I don't know a whole lot about his business but I have a friend that knows him well. Says he (hentges) takes too long to pay guys that work for him. Ha.


Out on 117 near Hanover... I've heard some things as well...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1948032 said:


> I think it will be a beautiful night to plow


Absolutely!


----------



## Green Grass

Light flurries here again.


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1948050 said:


> Out on 117 near Hanover... I've heard some things as well...


I don't like talking negative about anyone (heck, be may read this thread but I doubt many keep up with this besides those that post somewhat regularly) but back when I knew him a few years ago he didn't exactly seem "all there" in the head.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Well... this should heat things up a bit...

http://allenwestrepublic.com/2015/0...ned-to-swap-with-isis-to-be-executed-tonight/


----------



## qualitycut

Well gfs phone goes right to voice mail and she should have been home by now even witht the snow.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Looks like a pretty full moon tonight


----------



## ryde307

BossPlow614;1948024 said:


> He's out of Corcoran last I had heard, he's around my age. Him & I used to race motocross against each other. Can't say I'm a fan of him
> I don't know a whole lot about his business but I have a friend that knows him well. Says he (hentges) takes too long to pay guys that work for him. Ha.


I used to race moto with a Hentges from Hentges construction. Used to race ride snocross with them also and ride on their woodchip track. I doubt it would be the same one. Also not sure why he would get into the plow business. Assuming he would stay in the family business but I haven't talked to him in years.



MNPLOWCO;1948043 said:


> Heading out door. Bell said "just under two inches in the back yard"
> Good enough for me. "Full Pull"!
> Revenue! "Book it Dano"


I was going to say I wouldn't worry about plowing anything. I would plow all 2" accounts. When people don't see snow for awhile it looks like double what it is. Also with the low year people won't mind paying for it or if it's contract will probably be twice as mad you didn't plow considering on 2" accounts most have only plowed 3 times this year probably.


----------



## Ranger620

BossPlow614;1948024 said:


> He's out of Corcoran last I had heard, he's around my age. Him & I used to race motocross against each other. Can't say I'm a fan of him
> I don't know a whole lot about his business but I have a friend that knows him well. Says he (hentges) takes too long to pay guys that work for him. Ha.


 Only thing I can say about him is he hung a snow plowing sign in my driveway


----------



## qualitycut

So I found about 1.5 around here, part of me thinks i should plow because we hardly have this year but the other part tells me no, contracts are mostly 2 inch.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1948069 said:


> I used to race moto with a Hentges from Hentges construction. Used to race ride snocross with them also and ride on their woodchip track. I doubt it would be the same one. Also not sure why he would get into the plow business. Assuming he would stay in the family business but I haven't talked to him in years.
> 
> I was going to say I wouldn't worry about plowing anything. I would plow all 2" accounts. When people don't see snow for awhile it looks like double what it is. Also with the low year people won't mind paying for it or if it's contract will probably be twice as mad you didn't plow considering on 2" accounts most have only plowed 3 times this year probably.


Thats my problem, but then say we get 4 more 1.5 they will expect it done. Only 1.5 here.


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;1948073 said:


> Thats my problem, but then say we get 4 more 1.5 they will expect it done. Only 1.5 here.


Yea it's a toss up. We send emails before every storm explaining the situation. This helps to limit the calls from complaints.

Even if you had to plow 4 more times I am assuming you would still be pretty far ahead for the season.

If you have an inch I would say skip the 2". If you have 1.5-1.75" I would do them just to not deal with the headache of phone calls.


----------



## Greenery

CityGuy;1947960 said:


> I think they are both in same building. They closed the womans facility years ago.


Womens has taken over the work release building. So an ex employee says as I dropped him off at the main building.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

ryde307;1948083 said:


> Yea it's a toss up. We send emails before every storm explaining the situation. This helps to limit the calls from complaints.
> 
> Even if you had to plow 4 more times I am assuming you would still be pretty far ahead for the season.
> 
> If you have an inch I would say skip the 2". If you have 1.5-1.75" I would do them just to not deal with the headache of phone calls.


But 2" is 2"


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Uni/280 1.25"

Measured a lot next to mine that doesn't get salted 1.5"


----------



## SnowGuy73

Plow trucks everywhere!!!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Btw snow banks are hard


----------



## Polarismalibu

Coming down good again wtf


----------



## BossPlow614

ryde307;1948069 said:


> I used to race moto with a Hentges from Hentges construction. Used to race ride snocross with them also and ride on their woodchip track. I doubt it would be the same one. Also not sure why he would get into the plow business. Assuming he would stay in the family business but I haven't talked to him in years.
> 
> I was going to say I wouldn't worry about plowing anything. I would plow all 2" accounts. When people don't see snow for awhile it looks like double what it is. Also with the low year people won't mind paying for it or if it's contract will probably be twice as mad you didn't plow considering on 2" accounts most have only plowed 3 times this year probably.


I think the know you know is a different family.


----------



## BossPlow614

Ranger620;1948071 said:


> Only thing I can say about him is he hung a snow plowing sign in my driveway


I'm going to guess a person could figure out you're in the plowing business by strolling up your driveway & seeing multiple trucks?


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1948110 said:


> Coming down good again wtf


 Don't worry AccuWeather says snow will stop and 21 minutes


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;1948110 said:


> Coming down good again wtf


Same here, better stop


----------



## Polarismalibu

What one if you is running around with the 1/2 Chevy with a overloaded western tornado??


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;1948118 said:


> What one if you is running around with the 1/2 Chevy with a overloaded western tornado??


You would not find me dead in a Chevy, so you know it's not me


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1948118 said:


> What one if you is running around with the 1/2 Chevy with a overloaded western tornado??


Not a Dodge.....
.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1948118 said:


> What one if you is running around with the 1/2 Chevy with a overloaded western tornado??


Ted or white if its in rogers its who we were just talking about


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Canceled the second driver. Me and 1 driver and 1 shoveler. If we push IG, should be done by 1-2 am.


----------



## Ranger620

BossPlow614;1948112 said:


> I'm going to guess a person could figure out you're in the plowing business by strolling up your driveway & seeing multiple trucks?


 I would give him the benefit of the doubt on that one. My driveway is 1400 feet long. But he hung it right above a no trespassing sign


----------



## qualitycut

Doing 90 percent of the stuff.


----------



## BossPlow614

Ranger620;1948139 said:


> I would give him the benefit of the doubt on that one. My driveway is 1400 feet long. But he hung it right above a no trespassing sign


Well I guess my point of him being not "all there" has been proven. :laughing:


----------



## ryde307

Polarismalibu;1948118 said:


> What one if you is running around with the 1/2 Chevy with a overloaded western tornado??


Are you in Hopkins because I just passed the same set up.



Ranger620;1948139 said:


> I would give him the benefit of the doubt on that one. My driveway is 1400 feet long. But he hung it right above a no trespassing sign


That's a long driveway. I have always wanted to live in the suburbs but have a long driveway to a house in the woods. I better get into another business so I can make some real $.


----------



## Ranger620

ryde307;1948145 said:


> Are you in Hopkins because I just passed the same set up.
> 
> That's a long driveway. I have always wanted to live in the suburbs but have a long driveway to a house in the woods. I better get into another business so I can make some real $.


No woods 95% clear. Wife has horses. Sucks for taking garbage out only 8 acres


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1948138 said:


> Canceled the second driver. Me and 1 driver and 1 shoveler. If we push IG, should be done by 1-2 am.


I canceled me and have a driver plus shoveler out. Will be in bed by 10. They will be out till 1 or 2.


----------



## albhb3

Ranger620;1948147 said:


> No woods 95% clear. Wife has horses. Sucks for taking garbage out only 8 acres


just get a metal 55gal drum


----------



## Ranger620

albhb3;1948152 said:


> just get a metal 55gal drum


For what??


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1948138 said:


> Canceled the second driver. Me and 1 driver and 1 shoveler. If we push IG, should be done by 1-2 pm.


Fixed it
......


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1948155 said:


> For what??


Probably for a burn barrel


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1948157 said:


> Probably for a burn barrel


ding ding ding ding you win a lifetime supply of.......

Nothing


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1948091 said:


> Btw snow banks are hard


Not with a DXT. It's not as soft as a down filled pillow, more like a memory foam pillow though.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1948138 said:


> Canceled the second driver. Me and 1 driver and 1 shoveler. If we push IG, should be done by 1-2 am.


Damn ! Will be done before me !


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1948122 said:


> You would not find me dead in a Chevy, so you know it's not me


Same.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1948171 said:


> Not with a DXT. It's not as soft as a down filled pillow, more like a memory foam pillow though.


Damn... wish I would have picked mine up already...


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1948171 said:


> Not with a DXT. It's not as soft as a down filled pillow, more like a memory foam pillow though.


You keep telling yourself that


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Should finish up around CR area around 2. Already called Ranger and offered help if he needs it since he's short, but if he's good I can help any of you other NW'ers.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1948137 said:


> Ted or white if its in rogers its who we were just talking about


It's white. I have seen it by my house they live down the road a bit


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1948197 said:


>


Your truck is going to stink like butt!


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1948197 said:


>


I split a crave case with a buddy last night. It's still messing with me


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1948199 said:


> Your truck is going to stink like butt!


Clears out quick with the leather seats.

I turn on the cooled seats, keeps the air circulating.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If any of you NW guys wanna try out a DXT when I'm done, let me know.


----------



## BossPlow614

Which one of y'all has your Mexican shovelers pushing all the snow in arbor lakes/downtown MG from the sidewalks right into the main streets? If I was in my truck that has a blade on it Id push the snow right back to where it came from. 


Edit: Wait never mind. I just saw the truck parked. Summit Grounds. They do some commercial mowing not far from where I live & let's say it looks less than stellar.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1948197 said:


>


I just got hungry!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Vadnais lot was greasy underneath

36/61 back tires just tried to pass the fronts. 36 is slick


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1948207 said:


> If any of you NW guys wanna try out a DXT when I'm done, let me know.


I'll let the truck air out before I get over there.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1948197 said:


>


Tick tock tick tock....

Do those have jalapeño cheese on them?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

$&!& just got real... Shooting just went down 1/2 block from me.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1948220 said:


> $&!& just got real... Shooting just went down 1/2 block from me.


Where are you?


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1948220 said:


> $&!& just got real... Shooting just went down 1/2 block from me.


DUCK....!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1948224 said:


> Where are you?


Right next to Ashley Furniture. Maplewood.


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;1948118 said:


> What one if you is running around with the 1/2 Chevy with a overloaded western tornado??


Not me... my chevy took a $h!t. Burst into shames!


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1948220 said:


> $&!& just got real... Shooting just went down 1/2 block from me.


Well get out the ghetto!


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1948220 said:


> $&!& just got real... Shooting just went down 1/2 block from me.


Quit pissing people off!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1948231 said:


> Well get out the ghetto!


Same place my employee's car was broken into last year.

About that whole carry permit thing.....


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1948238 said:


> Same place my employee's car was broken into last year.
> 
> About that whole carry permit thing.....


Did you hear it or what?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1948238 said:


> Same place my employee's car was broken into last year.
> 
> About that whole carry permit thing.....


That's why I have 16 friends with me


----------



## Doughboy12

For those unable to watch... 3-0 end of second. 










Wild leading.


----------



## Doughboy12

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1948240 said:


> That's why I have 16 friends with me


I take 20...


----------



## Polarismalibu

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1948240 said:


> That's why I have 16 friends with me


Some if the best friends a guy can have too!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Doughboy12;1948243 said:


> I take 20...


What the heck do you carry that holds 20?

I guess a Glock 17 with the +2 extension, kinda big carry though


----------



## Camden

Maplewood is typically a safe place, isn't it? I don't ever go there but I've never thought of the place as a sh!thole.


----------



## Camden

Cafe me! Just put my laptop down after I posted a minute ago and looked at my phone.

Text message: "Where are all the shovels?" 

They were in the back of all the trucks and on the sidewalk machines last time I looked!

CAFE!!!!

Edit: Shovels were all inside...gotta find out who did that and thank them for the heart attack.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1948248 said:


> Maplewood is typically a safe place, isn't it? I don't ever go there but I've never thought of the place as a sh!thole.


It has its areas. I guess like little falls


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1948239 said:


> Did you hear it or what?


I was plowing the parking lot, pushing it out in the street since I plow the street too.

Cop pulls in and stops me figure I'm gonna get yelled at for pushing snow in the road.

Asks me if I heard which direction the gun shots came from.

 um....no, my radio is up too high.

Says yeah, we had someone just get shot up right over there. If you see 3 guys in hoodies call 911.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1948248 said:


> Maplewood is typically a safe place, isn't it? I don't ever go there but I've never thought of the place as a sh!thole.


It's got its minority turf wars going on.

Maplewood mall is all minorities now wandering around.

Not that it's a bad thing, just an observation.

It's definitely not white surburbia it was 10-15 years ago.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1948254 said:


> It has its areas. I guess like little falls


Everyone thinks Snoop Dogg was rapping about the west side of Los Angeles but he was actually referring to the west side of Little Falls.


----------



## Doughboy12

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1948247 said:


> What the heck do you carry that holds 20?
> 
> I guess a Glock 17 with the +2 extension, kinda big carry though


2 sleeves....G27 with +1 extender.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1948259 said:


> Everyone thinks Snoop Dogg was rapping about the west side of Los Angeles but he was actually referring to the west side of Little Falls.


Find your shovels


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1948262 said:


> Find your shovels


Look back... He did an edit where they were inside.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1948255 said:


> I was plowing the parking lot, pushing it out in the street since I plow the street too.
> 
> Cop pulls in and stops me figure I'm gonna get yelled at for pushing snow in the road.
> 
> Asks me if I heard which direction the gun shots came from.
> 
> um....no, my radio is up too high.
> 
> Says yeah, we had someone just get shot up right over there. If you see 3 guys in hoodies call 911.


I would have grabbed my 40 out of the center counsel and set it on my lap.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;1948264 said:


> I would have grabbed my 40 out of the center counsel and set it on my lap.


This......


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1948264 said:


> I would have grabbed my 40 out of the center counsel and set it on my lap.


I'm left handed so mine is in the door pocket...:waving:


----------



## Bill1090

We only ended up with 1.5-2" down here.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1948262 said:


> Find your shovels


Yes! One of my guys found them inside.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1948264 said:


> I would have grabbed my 40 out of the center counsel and set it on my lap.


Mine sits on the pass seat


----------



## Doughboy12

There is a lot of red in the crowd tonight...!


----------



## Doughboy12

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1948270 said:


> Mine sits on the pass seat


How do you keep it from sliding on to the floor?


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;1948266 said:


> I'm left handed so mine is in the door pocket...:waving:


I would have grabbed my Thompson Center and stopped him in tracks at 50 yards. The same one I had in my truck when you bought the toolbox:laughing:


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Doughboy12;1948261 said:


> 2 sleeves....G27 with +1 extender.


I have a 26 with a factory +2 that gets carried. Heck I carry anything especially in winter


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;1948274 said:


> I would have grabbed my Thompson Center and stopped him in tracks at 50 yards. The same one I had in my truck when you bought the toolbox:laughing:


I'm harmless. And was unarmed that day. Just came from work. And had to go back...


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Doughboy12;1948272 said:


> How do you keep it from sliding on to the floor?


Don't hit curbs


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;1948277 said:


> I'm harmless. And was unarmed that day. Just came from work. And had to go back...


Wait, what? You have a 2 hour lunch break?


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;1948280 said:


> Wait, what? You have a 2 hour lunch break?


Just like the day we all met for pizza. I just have to work it out with the boss ahead of time.


----------



## Camden

Are the Blackhawks playing with no energy or did the Wild beat them down? I can't figure out what happened here but I absolutely love it.

Aside from the opening night win when they took the Avs behind the woodshed this is their best win of the season.


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;1948284 said:


> Are the Blackhawks playing with no energy or did the Wild beat them down? I can't figure out what happened here but I absolutely love it.
> 
> Aside from the opening night win when they took the Avs behind the woodshed this is their best win of the season.


1:12 to go for the shutout.


----------



## wenzelosllc

someone lose a case front loader? There's one parked on the side of County Road D in little Canada. Kind of an odd spot for it. Must be nap time for the operator.


----------



## Doughboy12

1.2 face off in the BH end...
Over.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1948289 said:


> 1.2 face off in the BH end...
> Over.


On a tear!


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;1948284 said:


> Are the Blackhawks playing with no energy or did the Wild beat them down? I can't figure out what happened here but I absolutely love it.
> 
> Aside from the opening night win when they took the Avs behind the woodshed this is their best win of the season.


The talking heads on NBC Sports said "the slumping Chicago Blackhawks" so I guess they have been.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

wenzelosllc;1948288 said:


> someone lose a case front loader? There's one parked on the side of County Road D in little Canada. Kind of an odd spot for it. Must be nap time for the operator.


Sounds like an expensive tow


----------



## qualitycut

Jordon just killed 2 isis prisoners


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1948296 said:


> Jordon just killed 2 isis prisoners


Good start. I hope they burned them in the town square.
For all to watch.


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1948295 said:


> Sounds like an expensive tow


Probably government, break time they just park where they are and get picked up. See mowers in the freeway ditches in the summer do it.


----------



## qualitycut

Meteo has 10 inches this weekend


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1948301 said:


> Meteo has 10 inches this weekend


Good, need a good one!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Snowing again and there must be a commercial vehicle inspector conference at this hotel I'm at. Hmmmmm.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

wenzelosllc;1948288 said:


> someone lose a case front loader? There's one parked on the side of County Road D in little Canada. Kind of an odd spot for it. Must be nap time for the operator.


They drove past me when I was working in Maplewood...with a pusher on the front?????


----------



## NorthernProServ

Actually not a bad night out, no wind and easy shoveling the fluff off a few walks I got to do.


----------



## qualitycut

1 inch west st paul


----------



## qualitycut

Well im going home


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1948304 said:


> Snowing again and there must be a commercial vehicle inspector conference at this hotel I'm at. Hmmmmm.


Give him a bump?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Something is going down in Bloomington. Cops everywhere.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1948311 said:


> Give him a bump?


There was about 20 of his buddies there too.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Officially 1.4" at the airport.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1948314 said:


> There was about 20 of his buddies there too.


They are all learning 20 different ways on how to tie down a lawnmower.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Squads all over Nicolet and 494. They are stopped in the middle of the street all over with the lights going. Blocking intersections.


----------



## Green Grass

Well I finally put the plow on guess time to go to work.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Following a Goetz(sp) pickup pulling a skid with no trailer lights dragging chains


----------



## Green Grass

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1948319 said:


> Following a Goetz(sp) pickup pulling a skid with no trailer lights dragging chains


That's not ok????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1948319 said:


> Following a Goetz(sp) pickup pulling a skid with no trailer lights dragging chains


Give the trailer a little bump, see if the hitch is locked down.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1948313 said:


> Something is going down in Bloomington. Cops everywhere.


Maybe the guy from Byerlys


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Don't look now....radar has some greens coming.


----------



## djagusch

SSS Inc.;1948317 said:


> Squads all over Nicolet and 494. They are stopped in the middle of the street all over with the lights going. Blocking intersections.


my guy out tonight was waiting at a stoplight about 9pm tonight there. Little old lady couldn't make a turn and went over the median and slide under the truck cab. Little dent on the cab rocker it sounds like. Cops had my guy a case number and on his way in 15 minutes. She was stuck on the median still.

Maybe some more accidents happened there.


----------



## qualitycut

So 1 of my monthly customers has done her drives every time this year.


----------



## qualitycut

Well guess im not going home. Going to do my minneapolis shoveling so the neighbors dont do them all before i get there tomorrow. 
And maybe i will see sss


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1948323 said:


> Don't look now....radar has some greens coming.


Salt will fix those greens


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1948327 said:


> And maybe i will see sss


Maybe grab one of those pucks for evidence.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1948323 said:


> Don't look now....radar has some greens coming.


Light snow out here


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1948323 said:


> Don't look now....radar has some greens coming.


already started here again, better stay under a 1/4"


----------



## qualitycut

My guy my be starting back up at work march 1 now you can guarantee snow


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1948322 said:


> Maybe the guy from Byerlys


This.....is my guess too.


----------



## qualitycut

Been lightly snowing here since 5 not much accumulation


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1948335 said:


> Been lightly snowing here since 5 not much accumulation


In holiday for 5 minutes and the hood of the truck had a dusting.


----------



## Ranger620

Polaris im in rogers i see your overloaded truck you were talking about


----------



## Camden

Fyi guys, that blob on the radar just passed over me and it coated everything we had already done. Sidewalks will need a second trip around. Plan accordingly.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1948334 said:


> This.....is my guess too.


I bet you guys are right they had about an 8 block radius blocked off


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1948341 said:


> Fyi guys, that blob on the radar just passed over me and it coated everything we had already done. Sidewalks will need a second trip around. Plan accordingly.


So is that a double charge or a oops


----------



## qualitycut

Big flakes by airport 

Not talking about sss


----------



## Doughboy12

Forgot to mention it but it took me 3 tries to get the loaner up my driveway.
This house was not built for 2 wheel drive.
***Things not to tell the realtor*** (when that day comes)


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1948345 said:


> Big flakes by airport
> 
> Not talking about sss


Been like that here since 9 and still nothing to show for it.
Looks like a very heavy frost...


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1948347 said:


> Beenike that here since 9 and still nothing to show for it.
> Looks like a very heavy frost...


Thats why you wait till winter is over for body repairs. And it usually jinks ot into happening again.


----------



## qualitycut

Well 1. was already done, cafe. im going to start charging him anyway. Sometimes all but one are done and cost me more driving around and time than i get


----------



## ryde307

wenzelosllc;1948288 said:


> someone lose a case front loader? There's one parked on the side of County Road D in little Canada. Kind of an odd spot for it. Must be nap time for the operator.


One of the guys said there was a skid on 394 and a smashed up semi near it. Wonder if someone lost a skid and caused an accident.


----------



## qualitycut

New it, as soon as i get to minneapolis other plow goes down cafe


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1948348 said:


> Thats why you wait till winter is over for body repairs. And it usually jinks ot into happening again.


Now you tell me...


----------



## qualitycut

Would the pump burn out of it runs out of fluid


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS....roller girls on All Malmberg.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1948344 said:


> So is that a double charge or a oops


I've been debating that for the last hour. I think it's another charge. What would you do?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1948323 said:


> Don't look now....radar has some greens coming.


WTF!!! Where did that come from??


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;1948361 said:


> WTF!!! Where did that come from??


Tell me about it. Thanks to that we need to go out again in the morning.


----------



## Deershack

Couple of items:

Anyone going to the gun show in St.Paul this wkend?

Thanks to those who suggested Frogg Toggs rain wear. Got a suit at Gander today (10% off) $35

If memory severs me right, I think that the Marines in Tripiloee (sp) years ago announced that they were greasing all their ammo in pig fat so that anyone they shot would be denied getting their 72 virgins. Might be a tatic to use now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1948357 said:


> Would the pump burn out of it runs out of fluid


No........top it off and go.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1948358 said:


> SSS....roller girls on All Malmberg.


I'm hot it. They sound better than they look at bet. Still kind of creeped out about going to that. Different crowd than I'm usually with.

Plowing is done.....record time. Off to shakopee for the salt truck. Woo hoo!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

No gun show for me.....






GFS down!!!! GFS down!!!! For Sunday!!!! To 5"!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1948365 said:


> I'm hot it. They sound better than they look at bet. Still kind of creeped out about going to that. Different crowd than I'm usually with.
> 
> Plowing is done.....record time. Off to shakopee for the salt truck. Woo hoo!


You didn't see them on Fox 9 this morning???


----------



## CityGuy

Helping out a buddy who is diwn 2 guys. Now on to my other gig.


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;1948368 said:


> Helping out a buddy who is diwn 2 guys. Now on to my other gig.


Oh and 2 am full city plow curb to curb for those of you who plow in the city of.


----------



## CityGuy

Still snowing. Pretty hard again too.


----------



## Camden

CityGuy;1948370 said:


> Still snowing. Pretty hard again too.


I warned you!


----------



## CityGuy

Greenery;1948085 said:


> Womens has taken over the work release building. So an ex employee says as I dropped him off at the main building.


Never been in there. Just know that they only have the one building operational.


----------



## qualitycut

Told him to check the plugs well i guess he didn't see the power one stuffed behind the bumper. Good thing i went all tge way back for that. Now back to minneapolis


----------



## NorthernProServ

wow, the snow better F'n stop.....here come the calls from the residential in the morning...."I have a dusting on my driveway, are you coming back to clear it"


----------



## Greenery

Snowing again.... ever things already white, hopefully this doesn't add up to much.


----------



## Greenery

NorthernProServ;1948375 said:


> wow, the snow better F'n stop.....here come the calls from the residential in the morning...."I have a dusting on my driveway, are you coming back to clear it"


Did you see the blob on the radar? The darker portion isn't even here yet.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1948365 said:


> I'm hot it. They sound better than they look at bet. Still kind of creeped out about going to that. Different crowd than I'm usually with.
> 
> Plowing is done.....record time. Off to shakopee for the salt truck. Woo hoo!


Might want to wait for the blob...


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1948343 said:


> I bet you guys are right they had about an 8 block radius blocked off


Bloomington's TAC-CAT just breached the door of the residence suspect David Michael Winters is believed to be in. No movement seen


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1948375 said:


> wow, the snow better F'n stop.....here come the calls from the residential in the morning...."I have a dusting on my driveway, are you coming back to clear it"


You read my mind...


----------



## Camden

NorthernProServ;1948375 said:


> wow, the snow better F'n stop.....here come the calls from the residential in the morning...."I have a dusting on my driveway, are you coming back to clear it"


You better look at the radar, it's still headed straight toward the Twin Cities.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Camden;1948384 said:


> You better look at the radar, it's still headed straight toward the Twin Cities.


I almost don't want too.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Snowing as hard as it was today.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1948374 said:


> Told him to check the plugs well i guess he didn't see the power one stuffed behind the bumper. Good thing i went all tge way back for that. Now back to minneapolis


At least it was simple !


----------



## NorthernProServ

Large coke from McDonald's, 2x monsters, Large coffee, now milk with a egg sandwich. Piss is going to be toxic


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

More excitement. Got someone passed out in a McD's. Fridley police are across University, they will be over shortly.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1948394 said:


> More excitement. Got someone passed out in a McD's. Fridley police are across University, they will be over shortly.


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## NorthernProServ

3/8" on driveway since 8:30, still coming down


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1948396 said:


> 3/8" on driveway since 8:30, still coming down


Oh oh..........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1948395 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Barely snowing in Fridley.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Pulled right up to the driver's door and dropped the plow 5-6 times, honked the horn twice.

First cop came over and pounded on the window with the flashlight 6-7 times.


----------



## CityGuy

Another plane down

**BREAKING-WORLD NEWS**
TransAsia Flight GE35 with 58 souls on board including 5 crew members crashed into the Taipei River in Taiwan just shortly after takeoff from Taipei Songshan (TSA).
2 people have been confirmed dead so far.
Lin Tyh-ming, director-general of the civil aeronautics administration, said 16 people have been rescued so far. He noted that 31 passengers were Chinese nationals.
Here is an INCREDIBLE video from a dash-cam capturing the crash.
(I can't believe ANYONE lived !!!)


----------



## skorum03

Large flakes coming down. Started about 10 minutes after I got home. Heavy dusting so far. 

No police action in Hudson tonight


----------



## Green Grass

Snow has almost stopped in Mound.

No abnormal police activity


----------



## cbservicesllc

The blob only gave us an additional 1/4" in Dayton...

Just a passing Dayton Squad doing business checks here...


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1948409 said:


> The blob only gave us an additional 1/4" in Dayton...
> 
> Just a passing Dayton Squad doing business checks here...


I was gonna stop and say hi I saw you in the lot across from your shop. I was sliding with the trailer stoping to turn so I decided to keep going on 81


----------



## qualitycut

I guess a lady at my townhome got mad because she asked my guy if we shovel between the cars and he said he cant, she stomped away.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well that sucks... 45 minutes later they are out of my way.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1948414 said:


> Well that sucks... 45 minutes later they are out of my way.


In the back of squad?


----------



## qualitycut

Holy cafe

http://dailycaller.com/2015/02/04/amazing-video-of-taiwan-plane-crash/


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1948415 said:


> In the back of squad?


Yah.

Should a called CrimeStoppers instead so I could a gotten a reward.


----------



## TKLAWN

Ian is just as dumb on the 2am news as he is on the 10 pm news.

2.5 in WAC


----------



## SSS Inc.

2" on the nuts at my house. More like 2.5" in Shakopee. Time for a couple beers to unwind.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1948418 said:


> Yah.
> 
> Should a called CrimeStoppers instead so I could a gotten a reward.


I thought you were going to be done by 1:30??


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1948420 said:


> 2" on the nuts at my house. More like 2.5" in Shakopee. Time for a couple beers to unwind.


Time for bed.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1948421 said:


> I thought you were going to be done by 1:30??


I think it was 1:30 tomorrow afternoon


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1948423 said:


> Time for bed.


I can't fall asleep right when I get home. I don't have to go anywhere until about 10a.m. tomorrow.



Green Grass;1948425 said:


> I think it was 1:30 tomorrow afternoon


I think that was Quality's estimate but I think we all know that will be correct.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1948418 said:


> Yah.
> 
> Should a called CrimeStoppers instead so I could a gotten a reward.


Beat he was coming home from the bar and pasted out there, haha.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1948420 said:


> 2" on the nuts at my house. More like 2.5" in Shakopee. Time for a couple beers to unwind.


I was a couple blocks north of 62 and a couple blocks west of penn. 1.5

Must not have been close enough to the lake.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1948426 said:


> I can't fall asleep right when I get home. I don't have to go anywhere until about 10a.m. tomorrow.
> 
> I think that was Quality's estimate but I think we all know that will be correct.


I have to be back up at 6:30 to get the kids to school and daycare.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1948428 said:


> I was a couple blocks north of 62 and a couple blocks west of penn. 1.5
> 
> Must not have been close enough to the lake.


59th and Russel????

It varied a lot just like every storm this year. I have a bunch of stuff in Linden Hills about 10 blocks north of where you were and it was barely 1.5"



Green Grass;1948429 said:
 

> I have to be back up at 6:30 to get the kids to school and daycare.


Bummer. I have that all set up so I don't have to do anything. Plus I can't haul the kids anywhere since I brought the salt truck home. Hope my neighbors enjoy the truck parked in front of their Prius.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Wonder how many calls I'll get about this 1/4" that fell


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So I got this McDonalds.....and it has Ronald on a bench.

Can't tell you how many times I see it out of the corner of my eye and it freaks me out thinking I got someone sitting there watching me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1948421 said:


> I thought you were going to be done by 1:30??


If Nichols wouldn't have stopped and BS'd, then had to wait 45 minutes for the drunk, it would a been close.

At the second to last McD's, then drop 150 lbs of salt at a bank in Lino.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1948432 said:


> So I got this McDonalds.....and it has Ronald on a bench.
> 
> Can't tell you how many times I see it out of the corner of my eye and it freaks me out thinking I got someone sitting there watching me.


I know were you were

Just stopped at White Castle on 65/610, this sucks I should have been home sleeping 2.5 hrs ago but no went and helped a buddy who had 2 no show/calls


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1948432 said:


> So I got this McDonalds.....and it has Ronald on a bench.
> 
> Can't tell you how many times I see it out of the corner of my eye and it freaks me out thinking I got someone sitting there watching me.


Pretty sure that would creep my out too.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Oh and it's still flurrying


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1948431 said:


> Wonder how many calls I'll get about this 1/4" that fell


Ughhh... I'm already dreading it...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1948432 said:


> So I got this McDonalds.....and it has Ronald on a bench.
> 
> Can't tell you how many times I see it out of the corner of my eye and it freaks me out thinking I got someone sitting there watching me.


Yeahhhhh... that's creepy...


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1948438 said:


> Ughhh... I'm already dreading it...


Already have my email drafted for all those that do !!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1948433 said:


> If Nichols wouldn't have stopped and BS'd, then had to wait 45 minutes for the drunk, it would a been close.
> 
> At the second to last McD's, then drop 150 lbs of salt at a bank in Lino.


Sure blame me


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1948446 said:


> Sure blame me


:laughing:


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Done. 1 inch to 2 in depending on. Location. Good night.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1948432 said:


> So I got this McDonalds.....and it has Ronald on a bench.
> 
> Can't tell you how many times I see it out of the corner of my eye and it freaks me out thinking I got someone sitting there watching me.


That same thing happens when I'm there too. It's usually very late at night when there's really no one around & by now I'm exhausted.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1948449 said:


> That same thing happens when I'm there too. It's usually very late at night when there's really no one around & by now I'm exhausted.


Correct. Backing up, looking in the micro and out of the corner of your eye you see a person out of nowhere sitting on the bench watching you.


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;1948445 said:


> Already have my email drafted for all those that do !!


Send it over! Lol


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1948452 said:


> Correct. Backing up, looking in the micro and out of the corner of your eye you see a person out of nowhere sitting on the bench watching you.


You can see threw your camera plowing?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1948454 said:


> You can see threw your camera plowing?


No, my tailgate spreader is in the way.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1948456 said:


> No, my tailgate spreader is in the way.


Even without that I cant. The snow on my tailgate was deeper then what fell


----------



## SnowGuy73

10° calm clear.


----------



## albhb3

hey look another one of them airplanes crashed in asia again


----------



## Green Grass

The moon looks awesome this morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got burned by the late snowfall. Back to WBL to redo my zero tolerance walks.


----------



## Doughboy12

Green Grass;1948492 said:


> The moon looks awesome this morning.


Saw that too and agree....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

White Bear Township has a Boss DXT on a 45 HP tractor doing bike paths. Seems a little overkill.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Slept from 4am to 6am. Two hours and a shower. But the payup is good.
Dang, forgot sale tax due tomorrow. Hit the e service then hit breakfast....
or hit the Gym (Belly is getting bigger), must be the healthy snacks that
I'm munching on route.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Total snowfall from now until midnight Sunday night.

That 10" mark isn't too far from me.

Looks like a repeat of the storms from last year.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1948553 said:


> Total snowfall from now until midnight Sunday night.
> 
> That 10" mark isn't too far from me.
> 
> Looks like a repeat of the storms from last year.


What's with all the storms have such tight snow totals. Those are 20 miles wide


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1948553 said:


> Total snowfall from now until midnight Sunday night.
> 
> That 10" mark isn't too far from me.
> 
> Looks like a repeat of the storms from last year.


I like it! The pay streak is right through my primary service area.


----------



## Bill1090

Colds suck!!!


----------



## Bill1090

15* and sunny out there.


----------



## ryde307

Just got done driving through lots. We finished most stuff by midnight. They all look like cafe right now. Had to send guys out to do walks again now. Not sure how to bill for these ones.


----------



## CityGuy

Man that wind has a bite to it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1948598 said:


> Just got done driving through lots. We finished most stuff by midnight. They all look like cafe right now. Had to send guys out to do walks again now. Not sure how to bill for these ones.


That's why I take all night to do 5 spots.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Water is pouring off the roof, the sun is getting warmer


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1948553 said:


> Total snowfall from now until midnight Sunday night.
> 
> That 10" mark isn't too far from me.
> 
> Looks like a repeat of the storms from last year.


Zero isn't too far from me...


----------



## Camden

ryde307;1948598 said:


> Just got done driving through lots. We finished most stuff by midnight. They all look like cafe right now. Had to send guys out to do walks again now. Not sure how to bill for these ones.


I'm in the exact same boat. How are you going to handle it?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Funny to think most of us have been posting close to 24hrs. I did sleep for 3.5 hrs though, why is it we do this??


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

cbservicesllc;1948629 said:


> Zero isn't too far from me...


Shift north 30 miles = nothing
Shift south 30 = money


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1948635 said:


> Shift north 30 miles = nothing
> Shift south 30 = money


I will take the 2 or 4 inch, i dont want 10


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1948640 said:


> I will take the 2 or 4 inch, i dont want 10


Not what you gf says, no you're right 4" would be just fine with me with the timing we'd only have to have three places open Sunday morning. Anything more than 6 becomes work


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1948640 said:


> I will take the 2 or 4 inch, i dont want 10


I do.... Next week or this weekend IF......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1948633 said:


> Funny to think most of us have been posting close to 24hrs. I did sleep for 3.5 hrs though, why is it we do this??


I'm an introvert. I can get people out to do their job and I wouldn't function well in an office setting.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1948635 said:


> Shift north 30 miles = nothing
> Shift south 30 = money


Yeah......I REALLY don't need a 30-50 mile shift south


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I suppose I should try to get some sleep.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1948650 said:


> I suppose I should try to get some sleep.


Did you finish the mud work?


----------



## TKLAWN

Barlow says very small system for Saturday, light snow 30% chance.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I'll take 10" of snow any day.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

So it was a fun night last night, no stress and easy. I also met Lwnmwrman AND snoman55. You're BOTH in my hood;-)


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1948640 said:


> I will take the 20 or 24 inch, i dont want 10


Fixed it for you.


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;1948660 said:


> I'll take 10" of snow any day.


I am with you. We have 3 guys gone this weekend but it's the weekend and I will take what I can get.


----------



## qualitycut

Was just going to get up and so my driveway, didnt touch it last night. Almost melted down to nothing


----------



## ryde307

Camden;1948632 said:


> I'm in the exact same boat. How are you going to handle it?


Not really sure yet. Some I know I can bill hourly as clean up. Others I may just eat it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Brickman says a chance to shovel Sunday.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Crap...forgot to renew my license. Nothing like being at the DMV after plowing. Can't wait to seemy picture. To top it off my lip split open last night.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I think they all went to lunch. Nobody has been called up in 15 minutes. Nooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1948684 said:


> Crap...forgot to renew my license. Nothing like being at the DMV after plowing. Can't wait to seemy picture. To top it off my lip split open last night.


You have lines at yours? I go to a little place in igh in an out in 5 min


----------



## SnowGuy73

0000000000000


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;1948689 said:


> I think they all went to lunch. Nobody has been called up in 15 minutes. Nooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!


Only 45 mins until they're back then!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SSS Inc.;1948684 said:


> Crap...forgot to renew my license. Nothing like being at the DMV after plowing. Can't wait to seemy picture. To top it off my lip split open last night.


Just don't let your health card expire


----------



## qualitycut

Now if every time it snowed it was done at the time it was last night. It coukd snow a few times a week


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1948698 said:


> Just don't let your health card expire


Only 150 ticket


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1948705 said:


> Only 150 ticket


I heard CVS can do them for like $120.00 bucks, anyone know if this is true? Did to get mine down soon.


----------



## Bill1090

Are you kidding me... GFS has Boston at over 1ft of snow for early next week again!


----------



## NorthernProServ

Crashed at 5am, just got up a little bit ago. Going to check two lots that got that 1/4" on it and maybe drop a little more salt if needed.


I am almost shocked, no emails or phones......yet.


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;1948711 said:


> I heard CVS can do them for like $120.00 bucks, anyone know if this is true? Did to get mine down soon.


Yeah at the minute clinic. I did mine there last time just for the convenience


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1948711 said:


> I heard CVS can do them for like $120.00 bucks, anyone know if this is true? Did to get mine down soon.


I go to a chiropractor in st paul. Like 75 bucks


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1948705 said:


> Only 150 ticket


Um OK but as of last year if your health card expires you lose your CDL


----------



## mnlefty

NorthernProServ;1948711 said:


> I heard CVS can do them for like $120.00 bucks, anyone know if this is true? Did to get mine down soon.





Polarismalibu;1948717 said:


> Yeah at the minute clinic. I did mine there last time just for the convenience


Either their rates have gone up, or I'm thinking of the Target Clinics, but I know the last time I sent one of my guys with the old business in there a few years ago it was only about $60... A lot of chiropractic offices do them now too, usually for cheap, $65-80.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1948691 said:


> You have lines at yours? I go to a little place in igh in an out in 5 min


Those guys are great... By the closed Rainbow...?


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;1948717 said:


> Yeah at the minute clinic. I did mine there last time just for the convenience





qualitycut;1948723 said:


> I go to a chiropractor in st paul. Like 75 bucks


I Will have to check one out.

I need to go to the chiropractor anyways for my lower back, maybe get two things checked off the list.


----------



## banonea

decided last night that we were going to go old school, and put a shovel or with each one of the drivers..... Knocked off five hours shoveling!
everyone was told last night there will be a mandatory meeting before the next storm.


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1948724 said:


> Um OK but as of last year if your health card expires you lose your CDL


I know. I dont have a cdl. I was joking. Why get a 150 ticket then pay to get card anyw5


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1948727 said:


> Those guys are great... By the closed Rainbow...?


Yup........


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1948733 said:


> I Will have to check one out.
> 
> I need to go to the chiropractor anyways for my lower back, maybe get two things checked off the list.


Skon chiropractic.


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1948737 said:


> decided last night that we were going to go old school, and put a shovel or with each one of the drivers..... Knocked off five hours shoveling!
> everyone was told last night there will be a mandatory meeting before the next storm.


I do it real old school, driver does the shoveling too. Saves me some money. Alot of small walks so to have a guy ride around and shovel 2 minutes at each place doesn't make sense for my accounts


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1948691 said:


> You have lines at yours? I go to a little place in igh in an out in 5 min


I have one in Richfield for tabs and stuff but they don't do license renewals. I go the the big Southdale one for that. I got out of there. I wasn't sure what would happen to my cdl because I've been driving around for two weeks on an expired license. I was thinking I might have to take the tests again. Not the case apparently.


----------



## SSS Inc.

mnlefty;1948725 said:


> Either their rates have gone up, or I'm thinking of the Target Clinics, but I know the last time I sent one of my guys with the old business in there a few years ago it was only about $60... A lot of chiropractic offices do them now too, usually for cheap, $65-80.


A lot of places that were doing them are not anymore due to extra red tape for the doctors now.


----------



## wenzelosllc

LwnmwrMan22;1948305 said:


> They drove past me when I was working in Maplewood...with a pusher on the front?????


Big blue pusher. I couldn't tell if it was commercial or gov.


----------



## wenzelosllc

qualitycut;1948325 said:


> So 1 of my monthly customers has done her drives every time this year.


I've had quite a few do theirs as well. When the weather man says anything less than 2" (and we get just about 2") and I don't go out until storms over they tend to do it. I think it has something to do with the letter I sent out about triggers and such. Little bit annoying when I have to drive out of my main service area only to just turn back around.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1948750 said:


> I have one in Richfield for tabs and stuff but they don't do license renewals. I go the the big Southdale one for that. I got out of there. I wasn't sure what would happen to my cdl because I've been driving around for two weeks on an expired license. I was thinking I might have to take the tests again. Not the case apparently.


Lucky.........


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1948701 said:


> Now if every time it snowed it was done at the time it was last night. It coukd snow a few times a week


I totally agree!!


----------



## wenzelosllc

LwnmwrMan22;1948432 said:


> So I got this McDonalds.....and it has Ronald on a bench.
> 
> Can't tell you how many times I see it out of the corner of my eye and it freaks me out thinking I got someone sitting there watching me.


I have an account with statues all over the place. When I get tired they are good to wake me right back up. Get a lot of drunks/homeless/*******es too that like to walk right up to the skid and scare me too.


----------



## ryde307

NorthernProServ;1948711 said:


> I heard CVS can do them for like $120.00 bucks, anyone know if this is true? Did to get mine down soon.


Yes



mnlefty;1948725 said:


> Either their rates have gone up, or I'm thinking of the Target Clinics, but I know the last time I sent one of my guys with the old business in there a few years ago it was only about $60... A lot of chiropractic offices do them now too, usually for cheap, $65-80.


This is getting cut back due to new regulations. Alot of the Chiro's won't be able to do these anymore.



wenzelosllc;1948769 said:


> I have an account with statues all over the place. When I get tired they are good to wake me right back up. Get a lot of drunks/homeless/*******es too that like to walk right up to the skid and scare me too.


We do a church with a few and they get me every time.


----------



## wenzelosllc

mnlefty;1948725 said:


> Either their rates have gone up, or I'm thinking of the Target Clinics, but I know the last time I sent one of my guys with the old business in there a few years ago it was only about $60... A lot of chiropractic offices do them now too, usually for cheap, $65-80.


CVS is 60-80 I think.


----------



## CityGuy

Had a question for you Kage owners.

Can you or could you backdrag a little if needed with the box on? 

Just wondering.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1948649 said:


> Yeah......I REALLY don't need a 30-50 mile shift south


At least you wouldn't need to worry about giving that credit back...


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

banonea;1948737 said:


> decided last night that we were going to go old school, and put a shovel or with each one of the drivers..... Knocked off five hours shoveling!
> everyone was told last night there will be a mandatory meeting before the next storm.


Funny how stuff like that happens


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1948762 said:


> Lucky.........


That is my feeling as well. I wonder how long you can go before you lose it all if you don't renew. I was going to tell them I had Ebola or something so I couldn't come in.


----------



## mnlefty

wenzelosllc;1948773 said:


> CVS is 60-80 I think.


Forgot about new regs going into effect. Target doesn't list dot on their website anymore, and CVS shows $109 on the web... makes sense if things have changed.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Here's an interesting read for you guys. I like this guy because he is always discussing the models and throwing in his input. I think Quality might look at his site.

http://tswails.com/spring-could-be-late-this-year


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1948787 said:


> Here's an interesting read for you guys. I like this guy because he is always discussing the models and throwing in his input. I think Quality might look at his site.
> 
> http://tswails.com/spring-could-be-late-this-year


Spring WILL be later this year. We are going to have a repeat of 2 years ago.


----------



## DDB

CityGuy;1948774 said:


> Had a question for you Kage owners.
> 
> Can you or could you backdrag a little if needed with the box on?
> 
> Just wondering.


Not really. The sides will drag and flip up a little, similar to when your are removing the sides. But you can do if you only got one spot and and its only a few feet.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1948800 said:


> Spring WILL be later this year. We are going to have a repeat of 2 years ago.


Wasnt that little snow just not very warm?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1948811 said:


> Wasnt that little snow just not very warm?


No. 2 years ago it snow like 11 of 13 Monday mornings at 3-7 am from the end of Feb through April.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1948811 said:


> Wasnt that little snow just not very warm?


No... Slow January... Ramped up in February and March, snowed a couple times in April, then May for down South guys...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1948811 said:


> Wasnt that little snow just not very warm?


3 years ago we only had about 22" of snow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1948814 said:


> No. 2 years ago it snow like 11 of 13 Monday mornings at 3-7 am from the end of Feb through April.


What he said...


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1948787 said:


> Here's an interesting read for you guys. I like this guy because he is always discussing the models and throwing in his input. I think Quality might look at his site.
> 
> http://tswails.com/spring-could-be-late-this-year


Son of a...


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1948814 said:


> No. 2 years ago it snow like 11 of 13 Monday mornings at 3-7 am from the end of Feb through April.





cbservicesllc;1948815 said:


> No... Slow January... Ramped up in February and March, snowed a couple times in April, then May for down South guys...


I remember that, not fun at all. Cannon Falls got about a foot on May 1st that go around. I won't forget it because I was down at the GF parents place trying to grille steaks in a snow storm.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1948817 said:


> What he said...


Yeah, two years ago was when I was peddle pubbing it around downtown through 6" of snow in April!


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1948774 said:


> Had a question for you Kage owners.
> 
> Can you or could you backdrag a little if needed with the box on?
> 
> Just wondering.


You can drop the box so fast there's no point I don't think.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1948818 said:


> Son of a...


Thats just a little bit of info. Who knows. I'll take cold through most of March though. Then it can be 60 and sunny.


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;1948826 said:


> Thats just a little bit of info. Who knows. I'll take cold through most of March though. Then it can be 60 and sunny.


Can you guys do anything before road restrictions are lifted?


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;1948826 said:


> Thats just a little bit of info. Who knows. I'll take cold through most of March though. Then it can be 60 and sunny.


Snow through April, then rain until June.


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;1948826 said:


> Thats just a little bit of info. Who knows. I'll take cold through most of March though. Then it can be 80 and sunny.


Fixed it.......


----------



## Polarismalibu

I can't believe I didn't get a single call about that last 1/4" that fell after everything was all plowed


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1948774 said:


> Had a question for you Kage owners.
> 
> Can you or could you backdrag a little if needed with the box on?
> 
> Just wondering.


Yes but it could only be like a parking space long.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1948838 said:


> I can't believe I didn't get a single call about that last 1/4" that fell after everything was all plowed


Same here... especially from Resi's... I'm honestly shocked...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well crap..... That wasn't nearly enough sleep before my kids got home. Now my family's going to think I'm an A$$ tonight since I'm so tired.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1948844 said:


> Well crap..... That wasn't nearly enough sleep before my kids got home. Now my family's going to think I'm an A$$ tonight since I'm so tired.


When did you finally finish?


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1948834 said:


> Can you guys do anything before road restrictions are lifted?


We usually don't do much early anyway. There are ways around it if you can get to jobs near main roads etc. I'm sure we have been down some roads we weren't supposed to though.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;1948838 said:


> I can't believe I didn't get a single call about that last 1/4" that fell after everything was all plowed





cbservicesllc;1948842 said:


> Same here... especially from Resi's... I'm honestly shocked...


And here I had my email all ready to go, almost wanted one just to use it


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1948844 said:


> Well crap..... That wasn't nearly enough sleep before my kids got home. Now my family's going to think I'm an A$$ tonight since I'm so tired.


Your family isn't very nice to you.  They should thank you for being up all night working hard for the family.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1948850 said:


> Your family isn't very nice to you.  They should thank you for being up all night working hard for the family.


No. That doesn't happen. Wife comes into the bedroom, coughing and turning on shows I can't stand.

Guess I'll go out to the garage and work on building some laundry pedestals for the washer / dryer coming on Friday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1948847 said:


> When did you finally finish?


I think I walked in about 9:30. Slept for a couple hours after I finished the McD's, then went back down to my zero tolerance walks after salting a bank.

My guys had taken my shovel with them, so I had to wait for Ace to open so I could get a new shovel. Bought a new 48" so I could clear the walks in once pass.

Decided to go that route instead of buying a powered sweeper.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1948858 said:


> No. That doesn't happen. Wife comes into the bedroom, coughing and turning on shows I can't stand.
> 
> Guess I'll go out to the garage and work on building some laundry pedestals for the washer / dryer coming on Friday.


Haha, i have that problem, she comes in and starts coughing. Go in a different room. I control the TV though.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1948861 said:


> I think I walked in about 9:30. Slept for a couple hours after I finished the McD's, then went back down to my zero tolerance walks after salting a bank.
> 
> My guys had taken my shovel with them, so I had to wait for Ace to open so I could get a new shovel. Bought a new 48" so I could clear the walks in once pass.
> 
> Decided to go that route instead of buying a powered sweeper.


Perfect snow (down here) for that.... or the 60" on the front of the 4 wheeler. :laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1948865 said:


> Haha, i have that problem, she comes in and starts coughing. Go in a different room. I control the TV with my mind though.


Fixed it for you....


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1948838 said:


> I can't believe I didn't get a single call about that last 1/4" that fell after everything was all plowed


I ended up just running thru stuff again real quick not a curb to curb Just 90% of the lot then hit the areas I left a little heavy with salt. SO instead of ending at 2 I went till 8:30 but no calls Thumbs Up


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1948865 said:


> Haha, i have that problem, she comes in and starts coughing. Go in a different room. I control the TV though.


Wife lets me sleep. Got home around 9 did water for the horses and a few other thing hit the hay and just woke up 45 min ago


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS,
Did you see this?
$525,000 per year for every class of 25 students.


----------



## qualitycut

My driveway had a little over 1.5 when i got home last night. Its now bare blacktop


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1948861 said:


> I think I walked in about 9:30. Slept for a couple hours after I finished the McD's, then went back down to my zero tolerance walks after salting a bank.
> 
> My guys had taken my shovel with them, so I had to wait for Ace to open so I could get a new shovel. Bought a new 48" so I could clear the walks in once pass.
> 
> Decided to go that route instead of buying a powered sweeper.


Jeez you had a long day! I was wishing I had a 48" last night for that fluff


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1948876 said:


> My driveway had a little over 1.5 when i got home last night. Its now bare blacktop


My walks I redid, I probably could have left them, as at 8:30 they were starting to melt down from the salt my guys put down last night. But I didn't want a repeat of last week or so when it was 10 am and I'm caught with the PM showing up with snow on the walks.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1948876 said:


> My driveway had a little over 1.5 when i got home last night. Its now bare blacktop


You must have salted it before or dragged enough in from the street. Nothing is melting here or at our shop.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1948874 said:


> SSS,
> Did you see this?
> $525,000 per year for every class of 25 students.


Its amazing to see the numbers isn't it. It will never make sense to me why it costs so much even if it was half of those numbers. Meanwhile you can send your kids to some private schools for way less.


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;1948874 said:


> SSS,
> Did you see this?
> $525,000 per year for every class of 25 students.


Saw that earlier today, is that an accurate figure? It just doesn't seem possible.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1948907 said:


> You must have salted it before or dragged enough in from the street. Nothing is melting here or at our shop.


Same... Even the 1/4" that fell after I plowed the shop didn't burn off today


----------



## NorthernProServ




----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;1948934 said:


>


Accu has me at 2.4" Saturday night into Sunday


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1948937 said:


> Accu has me at 2.4" Saturday night into Sunday


I'm at 5.2".


----------



## SSS Inc.

The map only shows through saturday. They aren't even touching the snow we all think we might get early sunday.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1948966 said:


> I'm at 5.2".


I'm at 0.8". What the.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Gasoline is $2.29 in Shakopee.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1948966 said:


> I'm at 5.2".


So I'll end up with the 5.2" and you will get 12"


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1948970 said:


> I'm at 0.8". What the.....


That's weird...


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;1948970 said:


> I'm at 0.8". What the.....


1.1" here..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1948968 said:


> The map only shows through saturday. They aren't even touching the snow we all think we might get early sunday.


What map are you talking about??

Edit....never mind...you're talking the NWS.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1948982 said:


> What map are you talking about??
> 
> Edit....never mind...you're talking the NWS.


Yeah. When I first saw the map on NWS fb page I thought is was misleading for those of us that are in the know about what "could" happen Sunday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snowfall through noon Saturday.










Snowfall through noon Sunday.










Snowfall total through noon Monday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Those don't post very well.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1949022 said:


> Those don't post very well.


Kinda blury. Does that put mpls in the 10"-12"?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1949027 said:


> Kinda blury. Does that put mpls in the 10"-12"?


No........


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1949022 said:


> Those don't post very well.


I have a site that can isolate the days or hours. Hold on.....It would make it easier to separate the events.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dark pink is 2"
Aqua is 3"
Yellow is 4"
Lt Green 5"
Dk Green 6"
Gray/tan 8"
Dark Blue 10".


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1949031 said:


> No........


Ok where does it put us??
Edit Never mind


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1949032 said:


> I have a site that can isolate the days or hours. Hold on.....It make make it easier to separate the events.


I can do it too. Too lazy. Figured most here can do the math.

Posted them more to show the progressions of the GFS model and the fact it's dipped slightly south from this morning.


----------



## Ranger620

For those looking to pass the lull between the snow storms and looking to do some couch time Check out the series on F/X called "Justified". 6 seasons. You will have to do netflix or ondemand to get the last 5 seasons but its an awesome series


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1949037 said:


> I can do it too. Too lazy. Figured most here can do the math.
> 
> Posted them more to show the progressions of the GFS model and the fact it's dipped slightly south from this morning.


Who are you kidding most of us can't do math. There is only one rocket Scientists in the group.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1949037 said:


> I can do it too. Too lazy. Figured most here can do the math.
> 
> Posted them more to show the progressions of the GFS model and the fact it's dipped slightly south from this morning.


I sadly cannot do the math. My school did not spend/receive $21,000 per student


----------



## Green Grass

City you have tickets for Saturday?


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1949039 said:


> For those looking to pass the lull between the snow storms and looking to do some couch time Check out the series on F/X called "Justified". 6 seasons. You will have to do netflix or ondemand to get the last 5 seasons but its an awesome series


On of my favorite shows


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1949036 said:


> Ok where does it put us??
> Edit Never mind


One thing to note is that the default ratios on those maps is 10:1.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1949043 said:


> On of my favorite shows


Awesome show isnt it. Sucks this is the last season


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1949037 said:


> I can do it too. Too lazy. Figured most here can do the math.
> 
> Posted them more to show the progressions of the GFS model and the fact it's dipped slightly south from this morning.


Well good for you. You're confusing the group now with these blurry maps. 

Try the cod site....I'm telling ya, hands down the best comparison tool. Easy scrolling between runs.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1949043 said:


> On of my favorite shows


never missed an episode. too bad its a series finale


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1948937 said:


> Accu has me at 2.4" Saturday night into Sunday


Figures. Street dept party and it will snow.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1949054 said:


> Figures. Street dept party and it will snow.


One if my guys wife is due on the 12th if it sbow Sunday they will have the kid guarantee.

He always complains about not having money so when he can actually work he won't be able to. Prepare for snow!


----------



## CityGuy

Wow. Got lucky tonight. Caught this just in time.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1949066 said:


> Wow. Got lucky tonight. Caught this just in time.


Thank you it is cold out!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1949042 said:


> City you have tickets for Saturday?


Turned them in last night. Need some? Tom probably does.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1949066 said:


> Wow. Got lucky tonight. Caught this just in time.


How did you manage to catch that? Looks like your thumb feels great too!


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1949075 said:


> How did you manage to catch that? Looks like your thumb feels great too!


Smelled it when I went down stairs and just saw a small "puff" of smoke come out of the outlet.

Guess I need bigger amp outlets.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1949069 said:


> Thank you it is cold out!


Your welcome. Thumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1949075 said:


> How did you manage to catch that? Looks like your thumb feels great too!


I hit my thumb a month or so ago putting up polly in the lowest level basement. Hurt like hell at first now it just looks bad.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1949073 said:


> Turned them in last night. Need some? Tom probably does.


Yeah just one for me.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1949080 said:


> Yeah just one for me.


Dinner or raffle or both?


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Highway reruns and possibly the new one from the other night.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1949065 said:


> One if my guys wife is due on the 12th if it sbow Sunday they will have the kid guarantee.
> 
> He always complains about not having money so when he can actually work he won't be able to. Prepare for snow!


Well it was supposed to be a night of fun and  but that is looking less likely at this time.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1949081 said:


> Dinner or raffle or both?


Both.......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

clearing an apartment today. almost done and a lady asks the wife if she can come back in the lot. tells her no. we also have cones set up at both entrances. she starts salting the road. I am salting the walks and her yelling something and a car in the lot. I walk over there thinking they hit the plow. here they ran over a cone and was stuck under the car. they start yelling at us to remove it. tell them no and they get madder, yelling at us to leave. tell the wife to just go about business and start walking back. then I hear one of then yelling again. something about police. I start walking back and in a deep voice yell at them and tell them to get the f#$k out. it worked. PM was on the site and gave them a 2nd violation. they are from the same building that held up a shoveler after he wouldn't shovel their side walk. we do the main walkway and under strict instructions not to shovel for them. 6 guys surrounded him. good thing it wasn't Bano


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1949085 said:


> Both.......


I'll catch Tom or Mike tomorrow and get some for you. I'll have to hook up with you before as I won't be there.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;1949079 said:


> I hit my thumb a month or so ago putting up polly in the lowest level basement. Hurt like hell at first now it just looks bad.


wait til it peels off. I got my finger smashed in a pully on the combine in October. still not fully healed. all the black peeled off leaving a funky shape to my nail that's slowly growing out


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1949086 said:


> clearing an apartment today. almost done and a lady asks the wife if she can come back in the lot. tells her no. we also have cones set up at both entrances. she starts salting the road. I am salting the walks and her yelling something and a car in the lot. I walk over there thinking they hit the plow. here they ran over a cone and was stuck under the car. they start yelling at us to remove it. tell them no and they get madder, yelling at us to leave. tell the wife to just go about business and start walking back. then I hear one of then yelling again. something about police. I start walking back and in a deep voice yell at them and tell them to get the f#$k out. it worked. PM was on the site and gave them a 2nd violation. they are from the same building that held up a shoveler after he wouldn't shovel their side walk. we do the main walkway and under strict instructions not to shovel for them. 6 guys surrounded him. good thing it wasn't Bano


Ahh... the old cone stuck under the car bit. I can't tell you how many cones I have seen stuck under cars as they take off down the road. If we get them back they are all shaved off.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1949088 said:


> I'll catch Tom or Mike tomorrow and get some for you. I'll have to hook up with you before as I won't be there.


That's fine I can stop by Friday.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1949089 said:


> wait til it peels off. I got my finger smashed in a pully on the combine in October. still not fully healed. all the black peeled off leaving a funky shape to my nail that's slowly growing out


Just waiting for ot to grow out. It's slowely heading that way.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1949076 said:


> Smelled it when I went down stairs and just saw a small "puff" of smoke come out of the outlet.
> 
> Guess I need bigger amp outlets.


Good thing for being in the right place at the right time!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1949091 said:


> That's fine I can stop by Friday.


If your out this way stop and see Mike at the shop. Just let me know you did.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1949093 said:


> Good thing for being in the right place at the right time!


Yea that could have gone really bad.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1949084 said:


> Well it was supposed to be a night of fun and  but that is looking less likely at this time.


Never fails the moment something is Planned it snows


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1949090 said:


> Ahh... the old cone stuck under the car bit. I can't tell you how many cones I have seen stuck under cars as they take off down the road. If we get them back they are all shaved off.


atleast they wernt my cones. the front of the car was all busted up. not sure if it was from that or not. glad I didn't touch it


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1949090 said:


> Ahh... the old cone stuck under the car bit. I can't tell you how many cones I have seen stuck under cars as they take off down the road. If we get them back they are all shaved off.


I would bet we lose 20 cones a year to this. And 30 or so are drug and useless to us.


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;1949095 said:


> Yea that could have gone really bad.


That's exactly what my outlet looked like in my rental. Electrician said the wire had loosened up causing an arch which caused heat and it melted. Told me it was common. I had never seen that before now 2 in 2 months. 
Side note I asked a while ago about being charged from the fire dept as the renters kids called the fire dept for that (never got charged). Fire guys turned the power off so It wouldn't "burn" the house down. Just so all you fire guys know your not electricians. Told me power was off and I trusted him that was my first mistake second was handling the wires like there was no power there. Got me a little tingle


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1949094 said:


> If your out this way stop and see Mike at the shop. Just let me know you did.


I will just stop by and see him on Friday.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1949104 said:


> That's exactly what my outlet looked like in my rental. Electrician said the wire had loosened up causing an arch which caused heat and it melted. Told me it was common. I had never seen that before now 2 in 2 months.
> Side note I asked a while ago about being charged from the fire dept as the renters kids called the fire dept for that (never got charged). Fire guys turned the power off so It wouldn't "burn" the house down. Just so all you fire guys know your not electricians. Told me power was off and I trusted him that was my first mistake second was handling the wires like there was no power there. Got me a little tingle


I have learned many times to use my volt stick thing. Saved a few tingles.


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1949104 said:


> That's exactly what my outlet looked like in my rental. Electrician said the wire had loosened up causing an arch which caused heat and it melted. Told me it was common. I had never seen that before now 2 in 2 months.
> Side note I asked a while ago about being charged from the fire dept as the renters kids called the fire dept for that (never got charged). Fire guys turned the power off so It wouldn't "burn" the house down. Just so all you fire guys know your not electricians. Told me power was off and I trusted him that was my first mistake second was handling the wires like there was no power there. Got me a little tingle


If we turn the power off we turn the main braker off or get excel to pull the meter


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;1949108 said:


> If we turn the power off we turn the main braker off or get excel to pull the meter


Ya they didn't do the main breaker just the breaker to the bedroom lights. Side note I don't think the house would have burnt to the ground. Fire call was overrated imo


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1949099 said:


> atleast they wernt my cones. the front of the car was all busted up. not sure if it was from that or not. glad I didn't touch it


With temps like this our cones just shatter. I've just barely touched them with bobcats and they crumble. Also if you shoot hockey pucks at them when its below zero they turn into a thousand pieces.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1949105 said:


> I will just stop by and see him on Friday.


Ok sounds good.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1949048 said:


> Well good for you. You're confusing the group now with these blurry maps.
> 
> Try the cod site....I'm telling ya, hands down the best comparison tool. Easy scrolling between runs.


I just like the pretty colors.


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1949110 said:


> Ya they didn't do the main breaker just the breaker to the bedroom lights. Side note I don't think the house would have burnt to the ground. Fire call was overrated imo


It gave the fire department something to do.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

<<<---------- watching Best in Show. Much like Caddyshack, Princes Bride, all the greats, I can not turn it off once I see it on.

Dvr'd it this time.


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;1949117 said:


> It gave the fire department something to do.


Well there is that. Although they have been pleanty busy. The quad home across the street gets bad renters. Well they poed off the wrong guy I guess it has been set on fire 6 times in the last year now. Fire dept may as well park a truck there. First time it went up good.Next few were while they were rebuilding it then shortly when they were almost finished someone started a fire around the gas meter so they have been plenty busy


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1949104 said:


> That's exactly what my outlet looked like in my rental. Electrician said the wire had loosened up causing an arch which caused heat and it melted. Told me it was common. I had never seen that before now 2 in 2 months.
> Side note I asked a while ago about being charged from the fire dept as the renters kids called the fire dept for that (never got charged). Fire guys turned the power off so It wouldn't "burn" the house down. Just so all you fire guys know your not electricians. Told me power was off and I trusted him that was my first mistake second was handling the wires like there was no power there. Got me a little tingle


It's crazy how a lose wire makes heat. I always wrap the outlet with electrical tape after I hook up the wires. Just a extra peice if mind that the screws won't back out


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1949089 said:


> wait til it peels off. I got my finger smashed in a pully on the combine in October. still not fully healed. all the black peeled off leaving a funky shape to my nail that's slowly growing out


Have one of those as well. 3/4 back to normal.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Well the GFS just fell apart for sunday.


----------



## Doughboy12

Was it supposed to go minus temps tonight?
-1 here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1949154 said:


> Well the GFS just fell apart for sunday.


It'll come back. I just depleted my reserves I had built up from January, so we will get 10" this weekend.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1949154 said:


> Well the GFS just fell apart for sunday.


Wow, that coming from mr optimistic


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1949156 said:


> It'll come back. I just depleted my reserves I had built up from January, so we will get 10" this weekend.


One little storm did that to you??


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1949157 said:


> Wow, that coming from mr optimistic


I just state the facts. Euro has nothing for us, and now gfs is almost nothing. Next thing you know the NAM won't come in big tomorrow morning.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1949159 said:


> I just state the facts. Euro has nothing for us, and now gfs is almost nothing. Next thing you know the NAM won't come in big tomorrow morning.


I know but you usually only mention it when it goes up


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;1949155 said:


> Was it supposed to go minus temps tonight?
> -1 here.


Yes it was. -6 here


----------



## qualitycut

It was cold out there at broomball tonight.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Dahl says just a chance at a little snow Saturday into Sunday


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1949158 said:


> One little storm did that to you??


No, I had a sizeable bill I paid off.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1949164 said:


> No, I had a sizeable bill I paid off.


That makes sense then. I thought I was going to have to send you a care package or something.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1949161 said:


> Yes it was. -6 here


Funny because I remember Novak saying possibly no more -0 temps this year. I thought that was a little bit of a stretch considering it was only January at the time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1949166 said:


> That makes sense then. I thought I was going to have to send you a care package or something.


No no...it was about $6,000, then with buying the new washer and dryer for the MIL, and supplies for my house, I've spent about $10,000 in the last week.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1949164 said:


> No, I had a sizeable bill I paid off.


PS4 update?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1949169 said:


> No no...it was about $6,000, then with buying the new washer and dryer for the MIL, and supplies for my house, I've spent about $10,000 in the last week.


I've got a couple Lasagnas headed your way.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Let's just say someone got a letter reminding them they forgot to pay their property taxes last year.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1949160 said:


> I know but you usually only mention it when it goes up


I've thrown a few "Nam down, Nam down"s in the past.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1949174 said:


> Let's just say someone got a letter reminding them they forgot to pay their property taxes last year.


Oops, and just think the bank account looked good until then


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1949174 said:


> Let's just say someone got a letter reminding them they forgot to pay their property taxes last year.


Noooooooooooo! And I thought my License renewal was a downer.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1949177 said:


> Noooooooooooo! And I thought my License renewal was a downer.


It's life.... At least it's real life stuff that is happening and the business is working the way it should so I feel like what I'm doing is actually worth while.

It was certainly questionable there for a stretch.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1949163 said:


> Dahl says just a chance at a little snow Saturday into Sunday


Maybe that's the one we should worry about. Last few he said to watch closely.


----------



## Doughboy12

2 trucks through the ice on Minnetonka today...!
Under the bridges.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

At least last night cost me $100 in labor. I suppose I should hurry up and invoice the salt since I just sent out Feb invoices, maybe I can get this salt paid quicker.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1949178 said:


> It's life.... At least it's real life stuff that is happening and the business is working the way it should so I feel like what I'm doing is actually worth while.
> 
> It was certainly questionable there for a stretch.


Well here's to hoping the well doesn't run dry and the snow stays south of 94.


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1949181 said:


> 2 trucks through the ice on Minnetonka today...!
> Under the bridges.


Why can't they just stay out from under the bridges? Morons.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Doughboy12;1949181 said:


> 2 trucks through the ice on Minnetonka today...!
> Under the bridges.


People are stupid. Hopefully they didn't have kids strapped in car seats.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1949175 said:


> I've thrown a few "Nam down, Nam down"s in the past.


I know it just sounded like you lost hope for sunday the way you said it.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1949178 said:


> It's life.... At least it's real life stuff that is happening and the business is working the way it should so I feel like what I'm doing is actually worth while.
> 
> It was certainly questionable there for a stretch.


Until it snows twice a week for the next 8 weeks


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1949169 said:


> No no...it was about $6,000, then with buying the new washer and dryer for the MIL, and supplies for my PS4, I've spent about $10,000 in the last week.


Fixed it for you!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1949181 said:


> 2 trucks through the ice on Minnetonka today...!
> Under the bridges.


Can't fix stupid!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1949187 said:


> I know it just sounded like you lost hope for sunday the way you said it.


Actually, you're on to me. I'm not feeling this one.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1949185 said:


> Why can't they just stay out from under the bridges? Morons.


Sounds like they both drove around THIN ICE signs.


----------



## Doughboy12

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1949186 said:


> People are stupid. Hopefully they didn't have kids strapped in car seats.


I think they said everyone was safe. 
Any word on the other two up north? Found the truck not the people.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1949192 said:


> Actually, you're on to me. I'm not feeling this one.


Well maybe it will snow, you cant be wrong every time


----------



## qualitycut

Looks like upper 20s for highs at least through the 7 day.


----------



## Doughboy12

Update on the truck.... Late Monday or Tuesday. 
@&$&$!/@$$.
Mother cafers.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1949189 said:


> Until it snows twice a week for the next 8 weeks


Oh trust me, I know. There's still questions on what I need to change things.

Am I better off selling one of my trucks and using more subs?

Do I sell my newer 18' fishing boat that I use 3 times per year?

This month I also lose 2 payments that are $400 per month, so that helps a bit.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1949196 said:


> Well maybe it will snow, you cant be wrong every time


:realmad::realmad::realmad:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I've learned this lesson. Never buy a house and rent it to your MIL. Conversations are awesome when you tell your wife we need more rent.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1949197 said:


> Looks like upper 20s for highs at least through the 7 day.


Perfect fishing weather!


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1949200 said:


> :realmad::realmad::realmad:


It's ok. Blind squirrel finds a nut once in a while.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1949198 said:


> Update on the truck.... Late Monday or Tuesday.
> @&$&$!/@$$.
> Mother cafers.


I missed it what happened to your truck??


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1949204 said:


> I missed it what happened to your truck??


It picked a fight with a tree a month or so back.


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1949193 said:


> Sounds like they both drove around THIN ICE signs.


Sounds about right. Probably  too.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1949205 said:


> It picked a fight with a tree a month or so back.


No good!!.... How bad?


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1949198 said:


> Update on the truck.... Late Monday or Tuesday.
> @&$&$!/@$$.
> Mother cafers.


Geez, i had my last truck get backed into, door cab corner and box and had it back in 4 days


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1949207 said:


> No good!!.... How bad?


Bumper tail light box side. $3700+


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1949208 said:


> Geez, i had my last truck get backed into, door cab corner and box and had it back in 4 days


Yep. Hence the curse out. 
Free loaner is about the only bonus. 
Although I was almost stuck at the bottom of my own driveway yesterday. :laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1949208 said:


> Geez, i had my last truck get backed into, door cab corner and box and had it back in 4 days


Guy at work said the same thing too. 
Must be a Ford thing. Just easier to fix...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1949211 said:


> Guy at work said the same thing too.
> Must be a Ford thing. Just easier to fix...


Well they tend to need more work than other makes.


----------



## Doughboy12

Page 6374 for the long version.


----------



## qualitycut

Dick, ever eaten at red cow?


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1949214 said:


> Dick, ever eaten at red cow?


That place is pretty good


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1949214 said:


> Dick, ever eaten at red cow?


No, but I have heard good things. Its on my list for local dining.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1949210 said:


> Yep. Hence the curse out.
> Free loaner is about the only bonus.
> Although I was almost stuck at the bottom of my own driveway yesterday. :laughing:


Bring in a big truck get the smallest loaner made


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1949218 said:


> Bring in a big truck get the smallest loaner made


Buick LaCrosse
Had an Acadia when the dealership did the Transmision.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1949216 said:


> No, but I have heard good things. Its on my list for local dining.


Was on a list of places and was number 1. They have one in st paul now so i dont need to go to yuppieville


----------



## NorthernProServ

Doughboy12;1949209 said:


> Bumper tail light box side. $3700+


Makes my tailgate dent sound pretty good


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1949219 said:


> Buick LaCrosse
> Had an Acadia when the dealership did the Transmision.


When the fixed the axle on my '14 they have me a focus hatchback thing. I was pissed. Coulda at least gave me a f150 or something


----------



## Camden

Do any of you guys have kids going to St. Cloud State next year? Or do you know anyone who has kids who are going that need housing?

I bought an 8 bedroom house near campus for my son and I'm looking to fill it up with decent kids who won't trash it. Figured I'd start my search here since you guys all come from a hardworking background and have probably raised kids who aren't jerks. Let me know.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1949225 said:


> Do any of you guys have kids going to St. Cloud State next year? Or do you know anyone who has kids who are going that need housing?
> 
> I bought an 8 bedroom house near campus for my son and I'm looking to fill it up with decent kids who won't trash it. Figured I'd start my search here since you guys all come from a hardworking background and have probably raised kids who aren't jerks. Let me know.


Ive always wanted to live in a college town.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1949227 said:


> Ive always wanted to live in a college town.


I lived in the Delta Sigma Phi house there for three years, does that count?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Doughboy12;1949205 said:


> It picked a fight with a tree a month or so back.


I hear those trees are quick like NINJA


----------



## NorthernProServ

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1949235 said:


> I hear those trees are quick like NINJA


There branches are for sure!


----------



## NorthernProServ

Winter Wonder: MnDOT Saves Big on Snow Removal

http://kstp.com/news/stories/S3697934.shtml?cat=1


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;1949238 said:


> Winter Wonder: MnDOT Saves Big on Snow Removal
> 
> http://kstp.com/news/stories/S3697934.shtml?cat=1


Think how much they would save not putting the blades down on 1/10" of snow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Good thing I'm wide awake at 2 am.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1949245 said:


> Good thing I'm wide awake at 2 am.


Same here. Can't shut my mind off.

-8 here at the moment.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Prestiged for the 4th time. Guess I'll turn off the PS4 and see what movies are on.


----------



## SnowGuy73

-10° breezy clouds.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Brickman took the snow out for the weekend.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1949276 said:


> Brickman took the snow out for the weekend.


Sven says north too. He had temps at 36 both Sat and Sun.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1949276 said:


> Brickman took the snow out for the weekend.


NWS did for me as well. Saturday night was 50%


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1949279 said:


> Sven says north too. He had temps at 36 both Sat and Sun.


I think 4 showed low 30s too....


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1949280 said:


> NWS did for me as well. Saturday night was 50%


Same here.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1949208 said:


> Geez, i had my last truck get backed into, door cab corner and box and had it back in 4 days


You know people though...


----------



## djagusch

NorthernProServ;1949238 said:


> Winter Wonder: MnDOT Saves Big on Snow Removal
> 
> http://kstp.com/news/stories/S3697934.shtml?cat=1


2/3rd the budget spent, less than half of the average snow fall. Hmmm


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

djagusch;1949286 said:


> 2/3rd the budget spent, less than half of the average snow fall. Hmmm


Funny how that works


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I now have freezing drizzle / sleet and light snow accumulations from Friday I to Monday per NWS.


----------



## Bill1090

-7 out and clear.


----------



## Bill1090

Looks like if we get thru today, it will stay warmer for awhile.


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;1949286 said:


> 2/3rd the budget spent, less than half of the average snow fall. Hmmm


You weren't the only one thinking it...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

AccuWeather says ice from Saturday morning through Saturday evening when it will change to snow and accumulate 3-6".


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1949321 said:


> AccuWeather says ice from Saturday morning through Saturday evening when it will change to snow and accumulate 3-6".


Same here but only 1.5"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Accu says 3.8" on Saturday night. Another 1.6" Tuesday and mid 20's for highs almost all the way to the end of March.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

JohnDee has everything north of me through 7 am Monday.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

So the shoveler I have is advertising to shovel drives with my shovels. Don't have a problem if its after we get done, but this last snow he said he had a class. Today I see on Facebook he put an ad at 5 pm when he should have been starting for me or in the class. Pisses me off. What would anyone post something like that on Facebook? I pay this guy $18 hour too


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1949330 said:


> So the shoveler I have is advertising to shovel drives with my shovels. Don't have a problem if its after we get done, but this last snow he said he had a class. Today I see on Facebook he put an ad at 5 pm when he should have been starting for me or in the class. Pisses me off. What would anyone post something like that on Facebook? I pay this guy $18 hour too


Sounds like it's time to can him...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1949330 said:


> So the shoveler I have is advertising to shovel drives with my shovels. Don't have a problem if its after we get done, but this last snow he said he had a class. Today I see on Facebook he put an ad at 5 pm when he should have been starting for me or in the class. Pisses me off. What would anyone post something like that on Facebook? I pay this guy $18 hour too


Are you sure he wasn't in class? Possibly posting on Facebook so once he's done with class he can head out and shovel?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1949336 said:


> Sounds like it's time to can him...


Looking for a replacement already. It just really pisses me off


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

jimslawnsnow;1949330 said:


> So the shoveler I have is advertising to shovel drives with my shovels. Don't have a problem if its after we get done, but this last snow he said he had a class. Today I see on Facebook he put an ad at 5 pm when he should have been starting for me or in the class. Pisses me off. What would anyone post something like that on Facebook? I pay this guy $18 hour too[/
> 
> Nice, some people don't get it


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1949339 said:


> Are you sure he wasn't in class? Possibly posting on Facebook so once he's done with class he can head out and shovel?


Never mentioned going to class before. Said he had a class from 5-10. Once was done with class at 10 he was to start shoveling. He started about 1015 for me


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1949341 said:


> jimslawnsnow;1949330 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the shoveler I have is advertising to shovel drives with my shovels. Don't have a problem if its after we get done, but this last snow he said he had a class. Today I see on Facebook he put an ad at 5 pm when he should have been starting for me or in the class. Pisses me off. What would anyone post something like that on Facebook? I pay this guy $18 hour too[/
> 
> Nice, some people don't get it
> 
> 
> 
> And the dumb thing is, its the same page I hired him from.
Click to expand...


----------



## qualitycut

If you look at the lines on the meteo but dont look at the left side, some of you may get excited


----------



## Ranger620

Wife starts transitioning her job over today. Sitting here listening to the conversation in the backround. Her boss is German and the new guys are in Poland. Good luck to the client. I have a 1% understanding of whats going on and the polish guys dont get it


----------



## skorum03

kstp

The next chance of snow will come in the form of a snow/drizzle mix on Saturday, but no accumulations are expected.


----------



## Ranger620

Anyone wanna guess what BP spends on airplane tickets in one year??


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1949364 said:


> Anyone wanna guess what BP spends on airplane tickets in one year??


I'm sure it's a 7 digit number


----------



## Green Grass

ranger620;1949364 said:


> anyone wanna guess what bp spends on airplane tickets in one year??


$45000.........


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1949365 said:


> I'm sure it's a 7 digit number


Wrong 


Green Grass;1949366 said:


> $45000.........


Not even close


----------



## MNPLOWCO

pothole patching on highway 6 in Plymouth. 12 below wind chill and four degrees. The workers look a little chilly. I wonder how well those patches will adhere?


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1949364 said:


> Anyone wanna guess what BP spends on airplane tickets in one year??


2 billion .....


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1949371 said:


> 2 billion .....


269 million on airplane tickets


----------



## CityGuy

MNPLOWCO;1949369 said:


> pothole patching on highway 6 in Plymouth. 12 below wind chill and four degrees. The workers look a little chilly. I wonder how well those patches will adhere?


It's cold mix. It's only meant to be a temporary fix until hot mix season.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1949375 said:


> It's cold mix. It's only meant to be a temporary fix until hot mix season.


Or until the plows go over it.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1949377 said:


> Or until the plows go over it.


That's why you leave it a little low and they glide right over it.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1949384 said:


> That's why you leave it a little low and they glide right over it.


Im sure that happens every time, last year they did 52 next day it snow a little and it looked like an asphalt truck drive down the freeway with the tailgate open.


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;1949373 said:


> 269 million on airplane tickets


Well I guess they are not hurting for money.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1949384 said:


> That's why you leave it a little low and they glide right over it.


Yeah... that ALWAYS happens...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Is this thing on?


----------



## MNPLOWCO

cbservicesllc;1949448 said:


> Is this thing on?


Seems good to me.


----------



## cbservicesllc

So I got bored this morning and decided to run a little ice melt comparison... I compared NSI North Pro Plus to Central Salt Pro Slicer... I have a source that's closer and marginally cheaper to get the Central Salt product and he gave me a few bags to try...

This area of the Lot was just plowed and Temp was 9 Degrees... NSI product is labeled to -12 and Central Salt is labeled to -20...

5 Minutes After Application - NSI Black Dumpster, Central Salt Yellow Dumpster









After Just over 1 Hour - Again, NSI Black Dumpster, Central Salt Yellow Dumpster









The only section where Central Salt Pro Slicer actually melted down... You can barely see it at the furthest point toward the yellow dumpster in the photo above...









RESULT: Guess I'm still a NSI Customer... :crying:


----------



## qualitycut

K stupid question but does one have a higher spread rate?


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1949458 said:


> K stupid question but does one have a higher spread rate?


Good question, I thought of noting that but got caught up on some tax work... I took the same spreader, put the same amounts of product in, and applied it with the spreader wide open, same walking pace... Now the Central Salt product has slightly larger granules, so I think if you went a little slower it might apply more...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1949461 said:


> Good question, I thought of noting that but got caught up on some tax work... I took the same spreader, put the same amounts of product in, and applied it with the spreader wide open, same walking pace... Now the Central Salt product has slightly larger granules, so I think if you went a little slower it might apply more...


K i didnt know if one is x amount per sq ft and the other was a different x amount


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1949373 said:


> 269 million on airplane tickets


They should just buy there own plane.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1949453 said:


> So I got bored this morning and decided to run a little ice melt comparison... I compared NSI North Pro Plus to Central Salt Pro Slicer... I have a source that's closer and marginally cheaper to get the Central Salt product and he gave me a few bags to try...
> 
> This area of the Lot was just plowed and Temp was 9 Degrees... NSI product is labeled to -12 and Central Salt is labeled to -20...
> 
> 5 Minutes After Application - NSI Black Dumpster, Central Salt Yellow Dumpster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After Just over 1 Hour - Again, NSI Black Dumpster, Central Salt Yellow Dumpster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only section where Central Salt Pro Slicer actually melted down... You can barely see it at the furthest point toward the yellow dumpster in the photo above...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RESULT: Guess I'm still a NSI Customer... :crying:


Good info......


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;1949466 said:


> They should just buy there own plane.


Wanna guess how much in hotel fees?


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1949468 said:


> Wanna guess how much in hotel fees?


Probably double or triple flight costs


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1949465 said:


> K i didnt know if one is x amount per sq ft and the other was a different x amount


For sure... I don't know about application rates... but I figure most hourly employees are going to run it wide open regardless of what I tell them... so that's how I ran the test...


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1949468 said:


> Wanna guess how much in hotel fees?


1.3 billion


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1949453 said:


> So I got bored this morning and decided to run a little ice melt comparison... I compared NSI North Pro Plus to Central Salt Pro Slicer... I have a source that's closer and marginally cheaper to get the Central Salt product and he gave me a few bags to try...
> 
> This area of the Lot was just plowed and Temp was 9 Degrees... NSI product is labeled to -12 and Central Salt is labeled to -20...
> 
> 5 Minutes After Application - NSI Black Dumpster, Central Salt Yellow Dumpster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After Just over 1 Hour - Again, NSI Black Dumpster, Central Salt Yellow Dumpster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only section where Central Salt Pro Slicer actually melted down... You can barely see it at the furthest point toward the yellow dumpster in the photo above...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RESULT: Guess I'm still a NSI Customer... :crying:


My opinion on NSI is that one of the largest plowing companies in the area owns it and uses it. That means it would have to be some of the best salt available.

The fact that it's the cheapest for the temp ratings and it's a no brained.

It would outperform ThawMaster/RapidMelt and routinely compete with PowerThaw/Powershop while being considerably less.

I get transition periods, we all go through it, plus most of us have heard the stories of rail shipments being delayed.

My biggest concern is I'm buying a product from a "direct competitor". Now, I don't REALLY feel like I'm in direct competition with Interstate Companies, but we all are.

I can wear the tinfoil hat with the best of them sometimes, and I've always been nervous of becoming too attached to their product, while they stock pile, and when we're all out of salt, they come in and save the day for our customers while the rest of us are holding the green or red labeled bag.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1949470 said:


> Probably double or triple flight costs


Hotels are way cheaper. Figure a flight is 1000 hotel only 300 on top of that they do same day travel or next day depending where they are going


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1949478 said:


> Hotels are way cheaper. Figure a flight is 1000 hotel only 300 on top of that they do same day travel or next day depending where they are going


100,000 then...


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1949477 said:


> My opinion on NSI is that one of the largest plowing companies in the area owns it and uses it. That means it would have to be some of the best salt available.
> 
> The fact that it's the cheapest for the temp ratings and it's a no brained.
> 
> It would outperform ThawMaster/RapidMelt and routinely compete with PowerThaw/Powershop while being considerably less.
> 
> I get transition periods, we all go through it, plus most of us have heard the stories of rail shipments being delayed.
> 
> My biggest concern is I'm buying a product from a "direct competitor". Now, I don't REALLY feel like I'm in direct competition with Interstate Companies, but we all are.
> 
> I can wear the tinfoil hat with the best of them sometimes, and I've always been nervous of becoming too attached to their product, while they stock pile, and when we're all out of salt, they come in and save the day for our customers while the rest of us are holding the green or red labeled bag.


Been saying that all along. Country side services as well. I do use them but only in an emergency. Dont get me wrong if I could find a way to take al your guys money I would:laughing:


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;1949480 said:


> 100,000 then...


68 million


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1949482 said:


> Been saying that all along. Country side services as well. I do use them but only in an emergency. Dont get me wrong if I could find a way to take al your guys money I would:laughing:


And that's what I would dislike about owning a Boss dealership, is having my distributor in competition with me (Crysteel) being able to sell parts to my customers.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Since I am way far south I don't think I'll ever be able to complete with NSI. I used it for the first time the other day. Had just the pro. It still was working after this last snow. Had some buildings facing north that had and ice film on them 8 hours after shoveling only no salt. Did it after we did the lot. It was slush in only minutes. Temp was 4. It feeds so much nicer, I even get a better pattern. And for just over $4 per 50lb of product I can't beat it. Use it on walks and lots. Before I had 2 different products in the truck. Rock salt for lots and ice melt for walks. Rock salt is $5 per 50 lbs and the ice melt is $8 per 50 lbs. Next season I am just going to get several tons and have on hand.

Edit. The pro is 4.60 for me per 50 lbs


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1949485 said:


> And that's what I would dislike about owning a Boss dealership, is having my distributor in competition with me (Crysteel) being able to sell parts to my customers.


Do they get their parts from crysteel? Why wouldnt you go direct


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Quality....check that meteo again.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;1949490 said:


> Do they get their parts from crysteel? Why wouldnt you go direct


I believe cry steel is the distributor, so all boss dealers get their stuff from them. If your close to crysteel and can stand them its cheaper


----------



## ryde307

SSS or anyone else what do you guys do with your waste oil?


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;1949499 said:


> SSS or anyone else what do you guys do with your waste oil?


City of Plymouth oil dump site. At PW building. Free to all.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

ryde307;1949499 said:


> SSS or anyone else what do you guys do with your waste oil?


Waste oil burner


----------



## 60Grit

ryde307;1949499 said:


> SSS or anyone else what do you guys do with your waste oil?


Sounds like the place I saw you last could use some for their heater. I will be dropping mine off there tomorrow actually.

Otherwise, there is an add on craigslist for a guy that will pick it up and pay you. Rather just help out friends though.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Watching tru TV worlds dumbest commercials. Damn there is some dumb inventions. A man bib that goes down there and around that for when you do something. A toilet seat warmer. A stand that props your legs up while doing your business in the bathroom. Makes it looklike yyour squatting in the woods


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1949489 said:


> Since I am way far south I don't think I'll ever be able to complete with NSI. I used it for the first time the other day. Had just the pro. It still was working after this last snow. Had some buildings facing north that had and ice film on them 8 hours after shoveling only no salt. Did it after we did the lot. It was slush in only minutes. Temp was 4. It feeds so much nicer, I even get a better pattern. And for just over $4 per 50lb of product I can't beat it. Use it on walks and lots. Before I had 2 different products in the truck. Rock salt for lots and ice melt for walks. Rock salt is $5 per 50 lbs and the ice melt is $8 per 50 lbs. Next season I am just going to get several tons and have on hand.
> 
> Edit. The pro is 4.60 for me per 50 lbs


Wait a minute. How are you only paying $4/$4.60 per bag?????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Newest pretty color GFS models don't even have snow through noon Monday at all for me now.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1949497 said:


> I believe cry steel is the distributor, so all boss dealers get their stuff from them. If your close to crysteel and can stand them its cheaper


This...... Everything from Michigan goes to Crysteel... Then goes from there...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1949515 said:


> Wait a minute. How are you only paying $4/$4.60 per bag?????


For Pro... Not Pro Plus...


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;1949502 said:


> City of Plymouth oil dump site. At PW building. Free to all.


This is what I do with mine.


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;1949499 said:


> SSS or anyone else what do you guys do with your waste oil?


We dump it in barrels and Lube Tech comes and gets it...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1949515 said:


> Wait a minute. How are you only paying $4/$4.60 per bag?????


I didn't say per bag. I said per 50lbs


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1949521 said:


> This...... Everything from Michigan goes to Crysteel... Then goes from there...


Doesn't some go to Aspen? Or are they just a dealer?


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1949499 said:


> SSS or anyone else what do you guys do with your waste oil?


Dads dealer, they have a oil heater.


----------



## qualitycut

lwnmwrman22;1949493 said:


> quality....check that meteo again.


1.5 ?????????


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1949499 said:


> SSS or anyone else what do you guys do with your waste oil?


Like others we have a couple barrels we fill up and have a guy come get it. No charge. If you need a drum I know where to get them.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1949534 said:


> 1.5 ?????????


All I see is a couple inches on Tuesday. What's he referring too?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1949543 said:


> All I see is a couple inches on Tuesday. What's he referring too?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


you're Right, didnt even look at the day, just assumed it was Sunday


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1949546 said:


> you're Right, didnt even look at the day, just assumed it was Sunday


So does it look like snow this weekend? Accu has 1.5 sat/sun but their the only ones. One guy short and another is begging me to give him the green light to head up to red


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1949550 said:


> So does it look like snow this weekend? Accu has 1.5 sat/sun but their the only ones. One guy short and another is begging me to give him the green light to head up to red


Doesn't look like it at this time.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1949551 said:


> Doesn't look like it at this time.


Thats what I was thinking. Of course its always "at this time".


----------



## qualitycut

Gfs has the heavy stuff up north and then another band just to our south.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1949526 said:


> I didn't say per bag. I said per 50lbs


Are we still talking about NSI Pro salt? Aren't they 50lbs bags? Your edit said Pro was 4.60 for 50lbs...?


----------



## ryde307

cbservicesllc;1949453 said:


> So I got bored this morning and decided to run a little ice melt comparison... I compared NSI North Pro Plus to Central Salt Pro Slicer... I have a source that's closer and marginally cheaper to get the Central Salt product and he gave me a few bags to try...
> 
> This area of the Lot was just plowed and Temp was 9 Degrees... NSI product is labeled to -12 and Central Salt is labeled to -20...
> 
> 5 Minutes After Application - NSI Black Dumpster, Central Salt Yellow Dumpster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After Just over 1 Hour - Again, NSI Black Dumpster, Central Salt Yellow Dumpster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only section where Central Salt Pro Slicer actually melted down... You can barely see it at the furthest point toward the yellow dumpster in the photo above...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RESULT: Guess I'm still a NSI Customer... :crying:


I have done similar. Interesting to see what you get. Proslicer is known for having a rating that is way off. It is rock salt treated with beat juice and does not work great. But it's cheap.



LwnmwrMan22;1949485 said:


> And that's what I would dislike about owning a Boss dealership, is having my distributor in competition with me (Crysteel) being able to sell parts to my customers.


They have also not passed along promotions to some of the shops that sell under them.



CityGuy;1949502 said:


> City of Plymouth oil dump site. At PW building. Free to all.





NICHOLS LANDSCA;1949505 said:


> Waste oil burner


Thanks, looking to not move it. We don't have one and probably won't.



CJ's Outdoor;1949507 said:


> Sounds like the place I saw you last could use some for their heater. I will be dropping mine off there tomorrow actually.
> 
> Otherwise, there is an add on craigslist for a guy that will pick it up and pay you. Rather just help out friends though.


Can't remember where it was but guessing EP. I have 3 friends with waste oil burners, the problem is I don't want to move the stuff. They always say they will come get it and don't show or forget to bring me a replacement barrel. I'm all for giving it to friends but I don't want to make an ordeal of it.



cbservicesllc;1949525 said:


> We dump it in barrels and Lube Tech comes and gets it...


This is what I was looking for.



SSS Inc.;1949538 said:


> Like others we have a couple barrels we fill up and have a guy come get it. No charge. If you need a drum I know where to get them.


Thanks. I was just looking for a container could set up to have pumped out. See story above about friends supplying barrels.



cbservicesllc;1949557 said:


> Are we still talking about NSI Pro salt? Aren't they 50lbs bags?


I think he may be buying bulk.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1949527 said:


> Doesn't some go to Aspen? Or are they just a dealer?


It's possible... What I said is just what I was told by a couple dealers...


----------



## ryde307

CB do they pay for the oil? I don't care if they do or don't but extra $ never hurts. I went on their site and found some info. I wonder how much you have to have for them to give you the tank and come pump it. I sent them an email. I will post results on here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hopefully that isn't bulk prices at $4 / 50 lbs. Although I suppose it could be, $160 / ton?

My $300 per treated pallet isn't too far out of mine considering I don't have to store it and can pick it up without 4 trips until they finally have some.


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;1949564 said:


> CB do they pay for the oil? I don't care if they do or don't but extra $ never hurts. I went on their site and found some info. I wonder how much you have to have for them to give you the tank and come pump it. I sent them an email. I will post results on here.


Depends on what it is and volume... My wife's shop across the street from mine they buy it, but it's just from machining ("cleaner?") and it's barrels and barrels at a time... Mine they take it no charge... I just use 55 gallon barrels and they can pump it right out.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1949557 said:


> Are we still talking about NSI Pro salt? Aren't they 50lbs bags? Your edit said Pro was 4.60 for 50lbs...?


They have 25,50,and 1.1ton bags and then bulk. Using the 1.1 ton bag. Just leave it in the back of the truck and scoop it out. Not cutting bags, not bags flying out of the truck, no bags to throw away or burn. I can fit a ton in the back and have room for the walk Behring spreader in the back. Plus its cheaper per lb


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1949569 said:


> Hopefully that isn't bulk prices at $4 / 50 lbs. Although I suppose it could be, $160 / ton?
> 
> My $300 per treated pallet isn't too far out of mine considering I don't have to store it and can pick it up without 4 trips until they finally have some.


Are you sure on your math?


----------



## albhb3

ryde307;1949499 said:


> SSS or anyone else what do you guys do with your waste oil?


the drain on the curb......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1949605 said:


> Are you sure on your math?


Pretty much.

1.1 ton = 2200 lbs. 2200 / 50 = 44. 44x$4=$176.

49x50=2450 lbs and I pay $300. So you're paying .08 per pound and I'm paying .12 per pound. 50% more, but not completely out of line.

When they were in New Brighton and always had the product, it was fine. Now that they are in south Minneapolis I would have to add an extra $10 for gas to get from my pick up there and back.

Add in a trip or two when they don't have any product, or no one is there to load, and it's closer yet.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1949629 said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> 1.1 ton = 2200 lbs. 2200 / 50 = 44. 44x$4=$176.
> 
> 49x50=2450 lbs and I pay $300. So you're paying .08 per pound and I'm paying .12 per pound. 50% more, but not completely out of line.
> 
> When they were in New Brighton and always had the product, it was fine. Now that they are in south Minneapolis I would have to add an extra $10 for gas to get from my pick up there and back.
> 
> Add in a trip or two when they don't have any product, or no one is there to load, and it's closer yet.


You could call ahead or email. Like I said I think I am going to get a bunch and just store it. It seems to so well. There's not many options down here. The city sell it in bulk. Bulk right now just doesn't work for me. Several years ago it was 65 for what they said was a yard. My one ton dump held about 3 yards. This is liquid treated sand. Not sure on straight salt prices. They just started carrying it. My places don't want sand


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1949633 said:


> You could call ahead or email. Like I said I think I am going to get a bunch and just store it. It seems to so well. There's not many options down here. The city sell it in bulk. Bulk right now just doesn't work for me. Several years ago it was 65 for what they said was a yard. My one ton dump held about 3 yards. This is liquid treated sand. Not sure on straight salt prices. They just started carrying it. My places don't want sand


Ask Polaris, cbservices and a couple other guys how well the calls / emails work. I used to do that too. Call the storage yard directly "yeah, we have it".

Get down there and nothing.

You were either lucky that they actually had some, or they are finally gaining an supply since it's such a light year.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1949635 said:


> Ask Polaris, cbservices and a couple other guys how well the calls / emails work. I used to do that too. Call the storage yard directly "yeah, we have it".
> 
> Get down there and nothing.
> 
> You were either lucky that they actually had some, or they are finally gaining an supply since it's such a light year.


That's how it was. I think they finally are getting there act together sense the winter as been kinda light


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;1949564 said:


> CB do they pay for the oil? I don't care if they do or don't but extra $ never hurts. I went on their site and found some info. I wonder how much you have to have for them to give you the tank and come pump it. I sent them an email. I will post results on here.


Lube tech stopped paying for used oil about a month ago but will still come pick it up.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1949602 said:


> They have 25,50,and 1.1ton bags and then bulk. Using the 1.1 ton bag. Just leave it in the back of the truck and scoop it out. Not cutting bags, not bags flying out of the truck, no bags to throw away or burn. I can fit a ton in the back and have room for the walk Behring spreader in the back. Plus its cheaper per lb


Interesting... I didn't know they had big bags... so that's the Pro product? That sounds like a good solution for Lwnmwrman with his nice cover!


----------



## Camden

I think we're seeing the last rounds of Tiger's career. He withdrew again today after injuring his back. One of these times he's going to announce his retirement and I don't think we're far away from that.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1949602 said:


> They have 25,50,and 1.1ton bags and then bulk. Using the 1.1 ton bag. Just leave it in the back of the truck and scoop it out. Not cutting bags, not bags flying out of the truck, no bags to throw away or burn. I can fit a ton in the back and have room for the walk Behring spreader in the back. Plus its cheaper per lb


By my math I figure about $200 for one of those bags?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1949635 said:


> Ask Polaris, cbservices and a couple other guys how well the calls / emails work. I used to do that too. Call the storage yard directly "yeah, we have it".
> 
> Get down there and nothing.
> 
> You were either lucky that they actually had some, or they are finally gaining an supply since it's such a light year.


I know it might not fit everyone else's experience, but I've actually had better luck this year than last year...

I've never called this year... I always email Theresa and it's worked out fine...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1949676 said:


> Interesting... I didn't know they had big bags... so that's the Pro product? That sounds like a good solution for Lwnmwrman with his nice cover!


Possibly. It would work for the tailgate spreader, but I'd have to figure out something for the sidewalk guys, as I'm not where they are when they need to spread.

Now I can just stash bags at site. It would be a little cheaper. I've always liked the Pro as good as the Pro Plus. Nice thing about the Pro Plus is there's at least a little tint to it.


----------



## unit28

Finally.....
Pre op consult next week


----------



## Ranger620

Governor Goofy gives his entire staff raises ranging from 22,000 a year to 84,000 a year.


----------



## albhb3

unit28;1949718 said:


> Finally.....
> Pre op consult next week


sex change????

Im kidding


----------



## albhb3

Ranger620;1949720 said:


> Governor Goofy gives his entire staff raises ranging from 22,000 a year to 84,000 a year.


hey gotta spend that surplus some how


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1949720 said:


> Governor Goofy gives his entire staff raises ranging from 22,000 a year to 84,000 a year.


Your kidding me.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1949732 said:


> Your kidding me.


Just had it on channel 4 news
His quote was something like you need to pay for good government


----------



## albhb3

Camden;1949677 said:


> I think we're seeing the last rounds of Tiger's career. He withdrew again today after injuring his back. One of these times he's going to announce his retirement and I don't think we're far away from that.


He shoulda done that after clubgate...maybe he only gets the bigguns now that he cant play  im surprised he hasn't as well


----------



## albhb3

Ranger620;1949734 said:


> Just had it on channel 4 news
> His quote was something like you need to pay for good government


whats his definition of "good"


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1949734 said:


> Just had it on channel 4 news
> His quote was something like you need to pay for good government


Hahahahah. Like we dont pay enough. What a cafe piece of cafe.


----------



## Ranger620

albhb3;1949735 said:


> He shoulda done that after clubgate...maybe he only gets the bigguns now that he cant play  im surprised he hasn't as well


He has a good looking one now. Thumbs Up


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1949330 said:


> So the shoveler I have is advertising to shovel drives with my shovels. Don't have a problem if its after we get done, but this last snow he said he had a class. Today I see on Facebook he put an ad at 5 pm when he should have been starting for me or in the class. Pisses me off. What would anyone post something like that on Facebook? I pay this guy $18 hour too


Fire his ass, i did the same thing to a guy 3 years ago.....


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1949740 said:


> Hahahahah. Like we dont pay enough. What a cafe piece of cafe.


You get what you pay for.

Pay little get a little effert.

Pay more get more effert.

Pretty simple.


----------



## banonea

ryde307;1949499 said:


> SSS or anyone else what do you guys do with your waste oil?


I take mine to any of the oil chande places,it is free,required by law.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1949757 said:


> You get what you pay for.
> 
> Pay little get a little effert.
> 
> Pay more get more effert.
> 
> Pretty simple.


Your joking right? Its government no effort ever given. Those raises are more than some people make, they also probably dont do anything. They have a assistant who has an assistant who has an assistant.

i wish the people in pro sports got your memo. Seems the opposite there too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;1949757 said:


> You get what you pay for.
> 
> Pay little get a little effert.
> 
> Pay more get more effert.
> 
> Pretty simple.


You are so wrong.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well we can add my truck to the smashed up list. Cafing idiot drivers


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1949768 said:


> You are so wrong.


They give them a raise then a few months later they want another, its a viscous cycle.


----------



## djagusch

CityGuy;1949757 said:


> You get what you pay for.
> 
> Pay little get a little effert.
> 
> Pay more get more effert.
> 
> Pretty simple.


And that mindset sums up what is wrong with government.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1949769 said:


> Well we can add my truck to the smashed up list. Cafing idiot drivers


Pictures or it didnt happen


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1949718 said:


> Finally.....
> Pre op consult next week


Good news!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Unit - 

Good luck next week.

I'll be honest, I first read that as "finally, pre cip consult next week".

Thought you were leaving us another mystery.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1949757 said:


> You get what you pay for.
> 
> Pay little get a little effert.
> 
> Pay more get more effert.
> 
> Pretty simple.


Wait, what? This applies to VERY few people now days...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1949769 said:


> Well we can add my truck to the smashed up list. Cafing idiot drivers


Noooooooooo!!!


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1949769 said:


> Well we can add my truck to the smashed up list. Cafing idiot drivers


On that last storm did you pass me on 94 going into rogers. You got to the top of the ramp and went left??


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1949783 said:


> Wait, what? This applies to VERY few people now days...


Kid this summer asked for a 5 dollar raise and then a few minutes later said he would work hard. I said wrong thing to say to me, if you didn't have just a week left before school started you would be gone.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1949773 said:


> Pictures or it didnt happen


This.......


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hood, fender, grill, light. Bumper and door is tweaked. All cuz of some idot


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1949795 said:


> Hood, fender, grill, light. Bumper and door is tweaked. All cuz of some idot


Lawnmwr? ???? Did you hack Polaris account?


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1949764 said:


> Your joking right? Its government no effort ever given. Those raises are more than some people make, they also probably dont do anything. They have a assistant who has an assistant who has an assistant.
> 
> i wish the people in pro sports got your memo. Seems the opposite there too.


Nope. See it every day.

Before I state this I will say that thse that did get a bonus it is likely a preformance bonus. They most likely had to meet a goal to get what they did.

You have to look at it like your industry. If you pay a 20 something year old minimum wage to shovel your going to get a half ass job. If you pay that guy a little more say 20 an hour you more likely to get a better job.

You also need to understand that most of these people went to college to get where they are and in todays society a college diploma seems to mean a lot. Without one most people are in the service industry. Now do they diserve to be making 100000 plus dollars a year? That's debatable. But I do know without a college diploma it's very unlikely you or anyone else without one will make that kind of money.

You also need to understand that over the past years there has been a reduction and realocation of duties in the government sector. This redundancy you speak of is not there anymore. There are way to many "watch dogs" now a days for this to happen. Take our HR departent for example, we use to have 8 hr people. We now operate with 3. That's 3 people to deal with just over 200 full time staff. If you include our seasonal staff it jumps to around 300 or so. These 3 people have to deal with several contracts from PW to PD to Fire. They also have to look at all of those time sheets every 2 weeks for errors. On top of that they put more hours in than you would even think.

Next time before you jump to a conclusion and judge government employees why don't you take a walk in our shoes and understand the ridicule we take from people like you that think we are all a bunch of lazy people that do nothing.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;1949795 said:


> Hood, fender, grill, light. Bumper and door is tweaked. All cuz of some idot


Cafe!!! Thats no good!!! i would be so cafe pissed!!!!!:angry::angry::angry:

I would go off on the other guy they probably would need new draws by the time I got down *****ing them out!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1949757 said:


> You get what you pay for.
> 
> Pay little get a little effert.
> 
> Pay more get more effert.
> 
> Pretty simple.


Now I'm pissed. Typical government worker. "I'll work hard if you pay me more"........too bad that doesn't even work because most Gov employees get paid more than the private sector and still aren't worth ****. Every lazy ass we have had over the years ends up in a government gig.

Meanwhile in the real world.....The rest of of learned long ago you always give 100% effort and hopefully are awarded with more pay along the way and CONTINUE to put in 100%. Since I had my first job when I was 11 I gave 100%.

I think I need to go throw up.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1949802 said:


> Now I'm pissed. Typical government worker. "I'll work hard if you pay me more"........too bad that doesn't even work because most Gov employees get paid more than the private sector and still aren't worth ****. Every lazy ass we have had over the years ends up in a government gig.
> 
> Meanwhile in the real world.....The rest of of learned long ago you always give 100% effort and hopefully are awarded with more pay along the way and CONTINUE to put in 100%. Since I had my first job when I was 11 I gave 100%.
> 
> I think I need to go throw up.


And your judgeing me without knowing me or my work ethic?


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1949773 said:


> Pictures or it didnt happen


beat me 2 it


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1949635 said:


> Ask Polaris, cbservices and a couple other guys how well the calls / emails work. I used to do that too. Call the storage yard directly "yeah, we have it".
> 
> Get down there and nothing.
> 
> You were either lucky that they actually had some, or they are finally gaining an supply since it's such a light year.


just emailed Theresa went and got it. pretty simple I thought



cbservicesllc;1949676 said:


> Interesting... I didn't know they had big bags... so that's the Pro product? That sounds like a good solution for Lwnmwrman with his nice cover!


yup in all 3



cbservicesllc;1949680 said:


> By my math I figure about $200 for one of those bags?


yup pretty close



cbservicesllc;1949684 said:


> I know it might not fit everyone else's experience, but I've actually had better luck this year than last year...
> 
> it was pretty easy
> 
> I've never called this year... I always email Theresa and it's worked out fine...


same



banonea;1949751 said:


> Fire his ass, i did the same thing to a guy 3 years ago.....


working on it



SSS Inc.;1949802 said:


> Now I'm pissed. Typical government worker. "I'll work hard if you pay me more"........too bad that doesn't even work because most Gov employees get paid more than the private sector and still aren't worth ****. Every lazy ass we have had over the years ends up in a government gig.
> 
> Meanwhile in the real world.....The rest of of learned long ago you always give 100% effort and hopefully are awarded with more pay along the way and CONTINUE to put in 100%. Since I had my first job when I was 11 I gave 100%.
> 
> I think I need to go throw up.


pretty much agree


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1949769 said:


> Well we can add my truck to the smashed up list. Cafing idiot drivers


Nooooooooooo!!!!!

Sorry about that.


----------



## albhb3

I think you guys need a timeout we don't need the powers that be in here


----------



## Doughboy12

Sure is windy out there.


----------



## albhb3

Doughboy12;1949820 said:


> Sure is windy out there.


aint it suppost to calm down... it was pretty stiff over by eau Claire today


----------



## TKLAWN

CityGuy;1949799 said:


> Nope. See it every day.
> 
> Before I state this I will say that thse that did get a bonus it is likely a preformance bonus. They most likely had to meet a goal to get what they did.
> 
> You have to look at it like your industry. If you pay a 20 something year old minimum wage to shovel your going to get a half ass job. If you pay that guy a little more say 20 an hour you more likely to get a better job.
> 
> You also need to understand that most of these people went to college to get where they are and in todays society a college diploma seems to mean a lot. Without one most people are in the service industry. Now do they diserve to be making 100000 plus dollars a year? That's debatable. But I do know without a college diploma it's very unlikely you or anyone else without one will make that kind of money.
> 
> You also need to understand that over the past years there has been a reduction and realocation of duties in the government sector. This redundancy you speak of is not there anymore. There are way to many "watch dogs" now a days for this to happen. Take our HR departent for example, we use to have 8 hr people. We now operate with 3. That's 3 people to deal with just over 200 full time staff. If you include our seasonal staff it jumps to around 300 or so. These 3 people have to deal with several contracts from PW to PD to Fire. They also have to look at all of those time sheets every 2 weeks for errors. On top of that they put more hours in than you would even think.
> 
> Next time before you jump to a conclusion and judge government employees why don't you take a walk in our shoes and understand the ridicule we take from people like you that think we are all a bunch of lazy people that do nothing.


Wow! What a load of cafe.

I don't even know where to start.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;1949799 said:


> Nope. See it every day.
> 
> Before I state this I will say that thse that did get a bonus it is likely a preformance bonus. They most likely had to meet a goal to get what they did.
> 
> You have to look at it like your industry. If you pay a 20 something year old minimum wage to shovel your going to get a half ass job. If you pay that guy a little more say 20 an hour you more likely to get a better job.
> 
> You also need to understand that most of these people went to college to get where they are and in todays society a college diploma seems to mean a lot. Without one most people are in the service industry. Now do they diserve to be making 100000 plus dollars a year? That's debatable. But I do know without a college diploma it's very unlikely you or anyone else without one will make that kind of money.
> 
> You also need to understand that over the past years there has been a reduction and realocation of duties in the government sector. This redundancy you speak of is not there anymore. There are way to many "watch dogs" now a days for this to happen. Take our HR departent for example, we use to have 8 hr people. We now operate with 3. That's 3 people to deal with just over 200 full time staff. If you include our seasonal staff it jumps to around 300 or so. These 3 people have to deal with several contracts from PW to PD to Fire. They also have to look at all of those time sheets every 2 weeks for errors. On top of that they put more hours in than you would even think.
> 
> Next time before you jump to a conclusion and judge government employees why don't you take a walk in our shoes and understand the ridicule we take from people like you that think we are all a bunch of lazy people that do nothing.


My wife has worked state jobs as an RN.

I have close working relationships with 3 of the public works departments in the area, as well as connections to 3 others.

We have all been to the DMV, to the Department of Ag, I am still waiting to hear on my $882 refund of sales tax from the Department of Revenue.

While you may be a great guy CityGuy, and have an awesome work ethic, you are FAR from the norm.


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1949805 said:


> And your judgeing me without knowing me or my work ethic?


I'm judging you based on what you wrote. If you don't buy into that then don't write it.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1949805 said:


> And your judgeing me without knowing me or my work ethic?


I know you and I know that you have one cafe of a great work ethic but look at the lazy Cafe you work with and the one's who do not deserve to work with you but do because of things like there sex.


----------



## albhb3

you guys have a good night it getting deep in here


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1949828 said:


> I know you and I know that you have one cafe of a great work ethic but look at the lazy Cafe you work with and the one's who do not deserve to work with you but do because of things like there sex.


Thanks Mike. Thumbs Up

I am judged based on others actions. I am one of a few exceptions to the norm of the public sector.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1949830 said:


> Thanks Mike. Thumbs Up
> 
> I am judged based on others actions. I am one of a few exceptions to the norm of the public sector.


That is it though you are the odd duck the average city or state employee is not worth a cafe and they are lazy.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;1949799 said:


> Nope. See it every day.
> 
> Before I state this I will say that thse that did get a bonus it is likely a preformance bonus. They most likely had to meet a goal to get what they did.
> 
> You have to look at it like your industry. If you pay a 20 something year old minimum wage to shovel your going to get a half ass job. If you pay that guy a little more say 20 an hour you more likely to get a better job.
> 
> You also need to understand that most of these people went to college to get where they are and in todays society a college diploma seems to mean a lot. Without one most people are in the service industry. Now do they diserve to be making 100000 plus dollars a year? That's debatable. But I do know without a college diploma it's very unlikely you or anyone else without one will make that kind of money.
> 
> You also need to understand that over the past years there has been a reduction and realocation of duties in the government sector. This redundancy you speak of is not there anymore. There are way to many "watch dogs" now a days for this to happen. Take our HR departent for example, we use to have 8 hr people. We now operate with 3. That's 3 people to deal with just over 200 full time staff. If you include our seasonal staff it jumps to around 300 or so. These 3 people have to deal with several contracts from PW to PD to Fire. They also have to look at all of those time sheets every 2 weeks for errors. On top of that they put more hours in than you would even think.
> 
> Next time before you jump to a conclusion and judge government employees why don't you take a walk in our shoes and understand the ridicule we take from people like you that think we are all a bunch of lazy people that do nothing.


hmm. did you not see the post about the guy I pay 18 an hour to shovel? he does the same work level as my 10 hour guy with no licence or schooling that rides with his brother in law. His BIL is my main employee. why should anyone have to be paid 20 an hour to do an acceptable job in any industry? that's a lot of whats wrong with country. when my grandpa was young he worked for pretty much food and shelter. he kept his boots together with nails and whatever was handy. patched his holey pants and shirts. worked his azz off and did a top notch job, eventually purchasing the farm we live on today. he had some education in the medical field. he drove ambo and did work on guys in WW2. but most people were like that. now this isn't directed at you, but what pisses me off is when I see county/city workers in all counties sitting on their tail doing nothing making what 20-30+ and hour. I see all the time 1 guy (usually new or young ) working and 4 other standing ( supervising ) (holding the shovel up ) (drinking coffee ) what have you. you get the point


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1949799 said:


> Nope. See it every day.
> 
> Before I state this I will say that thse that did get a bonus it is likely a preformance bonus. They most likely had to meet a goal to get what they did.
> 
> You have to look at it like your industry. If you pay a 20 something year old minimum wage to shovel your going to get a half ass job. If you pay that guy a little more say 20 an hour you more likely to get a better job.
> 
> You also need to understand that most of these people went to college to get where they are and in todays society a college diploma seems to mean a lot. Without one most people are in the service industry. Now do they diserve to be making 100000 plus dollars a year? That's debatable. But I do know without a college diploma it's very unlikely you or anyone else without one will make that kind of money.
> 
> You also need to understand that over the past years there has been a reduction and realocation of duties in the government sector. This redundancy you speak of is not there anymore. There are way to many "watch dogs" now a days for this to happen. Take our HR departent for example, we use to have 8 hr people. We now operate with 3. That's 3 people to deal with just over 200 full time staff. If you include our seasonal staff it jumps to around 300 or so. These 3 people have to deal with several contracts from PW to PD to Fire. They also have to look at all of those time sheets every 2 weeks for errors. On top of that they put more hours in than you would even think.
> 
> Next time before you jump to a conclusion and judge government employees why don't you take a walk in our shoes and understand the ridicule we take from people like you that think we are all a bunch of lazy people that do nothing.


My City has 3 HR staff to oversee a staff of 500+... Been that way for over 10 years... Scopes may be a bit different, but that's an example...

I can judge because I work for a City too... I will not judge you, I'm sure you have a great work ethic like you do for your instructor work... You've even called out lazy coworkers right here before... So right there your logic is flawed... You really think your LAZIEST coworker is going to be suddenly "inspired" by a raise? Think long and hard on that one...

And I see the opposite on college degrees happening now days... How many college grads you see working in food service or retail? (And not as managers)


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1949831 said:


> That is it though you are the odd duck the average city or state employee is not worth a cafe and they are lazy.


yup mr cody, you pretty much nailed it. and that's why they get a bad rap


----------



## Green Grass

and as we know every city will have a couple great employees that work hard but it seems most are lazy.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1949836 said:


> My City has 3 HR staff to oversee a staff of 500+... Been that way for over 10 years... Scopes may be a bit different, but that's an example...
> 
> I can judge because I work for a City too... I will not judge you, I'm sure you have a great work ethic like you do for your instructor work... You've even called out lazy coworkers right here before... So right there your logic is flawed... You really think your LAZIEST coworker is going to be suddenly "inspired" by a raise? Think long and hard on that one...
> 
> And I see the opposite on college degrees happening now days... How many college grads you see working in food service or retail? (And not as managers)


heres another thought on college grads. how many actually end up in the field they went for beside health care or law? funny thing. when I worked at apple bees many years ago we had a bartender who went to school for banking. his dad worked in the finace department and couldn't get him a salary more than he made bartending. not sure what he doing now for work, but I do see him, as he lives across the street from a customer


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1949830 said:


> Thanks Mike. Thumbs Up
> 
> I am judged based on others actions. *I am one of a few exceptions to the norm of the public sector.*


Thanks for proving my point...


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1949757 said:


> You get what you pay for.
> 
> Pay little get a little effert.
> 
> Pay more get more effert.
> 
> Pretty simple.





CityGuy;1949830 said:


> Thanks Mike. Thumbs Up
> 
> I am judged based on others actions. I am one of a few exceptions to the norm of the public sector.


No, in this case you are being judged by your own words. See above in case what you wrote has been forgotten.

I've never looked at you as lazy based on the fact that I don't know you. But words are powerful and in this forum all we have are words. Choose them carefully if you don't wish to be judged a certain way.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1949840 said:


> and as we know every city will have a couple great employees that work hard but it seems most are lazy.


probably because the lazies got hired from their lazy friend or realative at the PW


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1949834 said:


> hmm. did you not see the post about the guy I pay 18 an hour to shovel? he does the same work level as my 10 hour guy with no licence or schooling that rides with his brother in law. His BIL is my main employee. why should anyone have to be paid 20 an hour to do an acceptable job in any industry? that's a lot of whats wrong with country. when my grandpa was young he worked for pretty much food and shelter. he kept his boots together with nails and whatever was handy. patched his holey pants and shirts. worked his azz off and did a top notch job, eventually purchasing the farm we live on today. he had some education in the medical field. he drove ambo and did work on guys in WW2. but most people were like that. now this isn't directed at you, but what pisses me off is when I see county/city workers in all counties sitting on their tail doing nothing making what 20-30+ and hour. I see all the time 1 guy (usually new or young ) working and 4 other standing ( supervising ) (holding the shovel up ) (drinking coffee ) what have you. you get the point


Spot on.........


----------



## TKLAWN

http://www.jmenterprises.com/36-WIDE-SNOWGRADER_p_26.html

I'd like to try it out, not sure about $100 though.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1949799 said:


> Nope. See it every day.
> 
> Before I state this I will say that thse that did get a bonus it is likely a preformance bonus. They most likely had to meet a goal to get what they did.
> 
> You have to look at it like your industry. If you pay a 20 something year old minimum wage to shovel your going to get a half ass job. If you pay that guy a little more say 20 an hour you more likely to get a better job.
> 
> You also need to understand that most of these people went to college to get where they are and in todays society a college diploma seems to mean a lot. Without one most people are in the service industry. Now do they diserve to be making 100000 plus dollars a year? That's debatable. But I do know without a college diploma it's very unlikely you or anyone else without one will make that kind of money.
> 
> You also need to understand that over the past years there has been a reduction and realocation of duties in the government sector. This redundancy you speak of is not there anymore. There are way to many "watch dogs" now a days for this to happen. Take our HR departent for example, we use to have 8 hr people. We now operate with 3. That's 3 people to deal with just over 200 full time staff. If you include our seasonal staff it jumps to around 300 or so. These 3 people have to deal with several contracts from PW to PD to Fire. They also have to look at all of those time sheets every 2 weeks for errors. On top of that they put more hours in than you would even think.
> 
> Next time before you jump to a conclusion and judge government employees why don't you take a walk in our shoes and understand the ridicule we take from people like you that think we are all a bunch of lazy people that do nothing.


First off im not judging you im talking about your typical government worker, the way you stated it though its hard not to judge you the same since i dont know you, second of all my industry hardly works that way, they get raises if they work hard not just because the city council or whoever decides it says everyone gets a raise or they have been here for a year they get a raise. Take the laziest person you work with and ask yourself, if they got a raise would they work harder? Thats besides the fact people should work hard regardless. I have had jobs where something happens and hardly made a profit, do i just slow down and not work hard because of it? Hell no.


----------



## BossPlow614

CityGuy;1949799 said:


> Nope. See it every day.
> 
> Before I state this I will say that thse that did get a bonus it is likely a preformance bonus. They most likely had to meet a goal to get what they did.
> 
> You have to look at it like your industry. If you pay a 20 something year old minimum wage to shovel your going to get a half ass job. If you pay that guy a little more say 20 an hour you more likely to get a better job.
> 
> You also need to understand that most of these people went to college to get where they are and in todays society a college diploma seems to mean a lot. Without one most people are in the service industry. Now do they diserve to be making 100000 plus dollars a year? That's debatable. But I do know without a college diploma it's very unlikely you or anyone else without one will make that kind of money.
> 
> You also need to understand that over the past years there has been a reduction and realocation of duties in the government sector. This redundancy you speak of is not there anymore. There are way to many "watch dogs" now a days for this to happen. Take our HR departent for example, we use to have 8 hr people. We now operate with 3. That's 3 people to deal with just over 200 full time staff. If you include our seasonal staff it jumps to around 300 or so. These 3 people have to deal with several contracts from PW to PD to Fire. They also have to look at all of those time sheets every 2 weeks for errors. On top of that they put more hours in than you would even think.
> 
> Next time before you jump to a conclusion and judge government employees why don't you take a walk in our shoes and understand the ridicule we take from people like you that think we are all a bunch of lazy people that do nothing.


Why is an organization with 300 people using regular time sheets when the technology is available to make that nearly 100% automated?


----------



## Doughboy12

Public sector... 200 plus employees. 
Salaried, hourly, contract, full time, part time, stationed abroad, interns, and any other type employment you can think of. ONE HR person.

There is a reason public employees get a bad rap. 6 guys watching one work. Pleanty of pictures to prove it.

I don't know you CityGuy but I know you shouldn't be defending your lazy brethren in here. You are cut from very different cloth. From what I can tell...at this time. 

Nuff said.


----------



## qualitycut

On a side note, these dipping dots from cub are awesome. Cookie dough, bday cake, cookies and creme and banana split.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1949834 said:


> hmm. did you not see the post about the guy I pay 18 an hour to shovel? he does the same work level as my 10 hour guy with no licence or schooling that rides with his brother in law. His BIL is my main employee. why should anyone have to be paid 20 an hour to do an acceptable job in any industry? that's a lot of whats wrong with country. when my grandpa was young he worked for pretty much food and shelter. he kept his boots together with nails and whatever was handy. patched his holey pants and shirts. worked his azz off and did a top notch job, eventually purchasing the farm we live on today. he had some education in the medical field. he drove ambo and did work on guys in WW2. but most people were like that. now this isn't directed at you, but what pisses me off is when I see county/city workers in all counties sitting on their tail doing nothing making what 20-30+ and hour. I see all the time 1 guy (usually new or young ) working and 4 other standing ( supervising ) (holding the shovel up ) (drinking coffee ) what have you. you get the point


And this is why the few of us get a bad wrap.

Now I am not defending anyone by any means here. But one must remember that some are required to take 2 15's and a 30 break. I personally do not agree with that by any means. I prefer the system we use of combine the 2 15's for a paid lunch and "leave" 30 minutes early.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1949865 said:


> On a side note, these dipping dots from cub are awesome. Cookie dough, bday cake, cookies and creme and banana split.


Banana Split for me plz...


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;1949836 said:


> My City has 3 HR staff to oversee a staff of 500+... Been that way for over 10 years... Scopes may be a bit different, but that's an example...
> 
> I can judge because I work for a City too... I will not judge you, I'm sure you have a great work ethic like you do for your instructor work... You've even called out lazy coworkers right here before... So right there your logic is flawed... You really think your LAZIEST coworker is going to be suddenly "inspired" by a raise? Think long and hard on that one...
> 
> And I see the opposite on college degrees happening now days... How many college grads you see working in food service or retail? (And not as managers)


I dropped out of high school 6 montha before graduation and went to work for $5.00 a hour and supported me and my wife for 5 years till i started my businesses and i now NET over $200,000.00 a year. Not from a college degree, but from hard work and being a cheap ass......lol.

I never knock anyone else's work ethic for the fact that most people dont work as hard as me beacuse they don't own a business. They punch a clock and collect a check. We,as business owners are responsible for our own success, you will do as good or bad as the amount of effort you put into your work. ......


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1949802 said:


> Now I'm pissed. Typical government worker. "I'll work hard if you pay me more"........too bad that doesn't even work because most Gov employees get paid more than the private sector and still aren't worth ****. Every lazy ass we have had over the years ends up in a government gig.
> 
> Meanwhile in the real world.....The rest of of learned long ago you always give 100% effort and hopefully are awarded with more pay along the way and CONTINUE to put in 100%. Since I had my first job when I was 11 I gave 100%.
> 
> I think I need to go throw up.


Same here. I was 15 years old when I had my first summer job. Ran a weed whip & push mower for a smaller lawn company based in Rogers (some here may know the owner), from day 1 I would bust a$$. I also worked for a couple municipalities during the summer after high school. Three Rivers Parks being one of them, there's where you'll find a bunch of lazy a$$es.

Edit: I should note I made $8/hr at that first job.


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1949862 said:


> Why is an organization with 300 people using regular time sheets when the technology is available to make that nearly 100% automated?


I don't get it either but that's they way they want to do it. Scan, look over, what ever each of them.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1949873 said:


> I don't get it either but that's they way they want to do it. Scan, look over, what ever each of them.


Because it makes it easy to justify unneeded jobs/workers.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;1949866 said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> And this is why the few of us get a bad wrap.
> 
> Now I am not defending anyone by any means here. But one must remember that some are required to take 2 15's and a 30 break. I personally do not agree with that by any means. I prefer the system we use of combine the 2 15's for a paid lunch and "leave" 30 minutes early.


take some time off. go undercover to other counties and watch guys work. hell even some of your co workers. bet they take way more than a 15 min break. i'd like to know why us got all it hi ways done in just a few years back in the 60's and now it take a year to do just a few miles


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1949875 said:


> Because it makes it easy to justify unneeded jobs/workers.


Trust me with the problems around that place time sheets are the least of their worries.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1949873 said:


> I don't get it either but that's they way they want to do it. Scan, look over, what ever each of them.


This is our point about government waste, they do things the least productive way with more employees and cost.


----------



## BossPlow614

Doughboy12;1949875 said:


> Because it makes it easy to justify unneeded jobs/workers.


And more of our money burned up.


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1949862 said:


> Why is an organization with 300 people using regular time sheets when the technology is available to make that nearly 100% automated?


It probably is electronic... he's just saying they have to look through all the records...

Edit: Guess I was wrong... paper it is...


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1949884 said:


> It probably is electronic... he's just saying they have to look through all the records...


I'm sure they just look to see if anything is way out of line. Can't take that long.


----------



## djagusch

CityGuy;1949873 said:


> I don't get it either but that's they way they want to do it. Scan, look over, what ever each of them.


And that's why they aren't worth what they are paid.

Your posts define you on a forum. Many are taken and worded as such that make sound like the entitled public sector worker.

And by the way don't pre judge us as not educated. I have a 4 yr degree and many others on here do also. Also don't assume about our pay or what college grads make. As a percentage there are way more college grads making under 100k than there are making over that. Mostly it's drive that factors in pay unless it's in the public sector that goes off of wage scales.


----------



## qualitycut

Mn is not taking anymore turbo tax returns


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1949887 said:


> Mn is not taking anymore turbo tax returns


What's up with that?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1949881 said:


> This is our point about government waste, they do things the least productive way with more employees and cost.


When I paid my property taxes....

I had to go to the treasure's office. They then sent me to the auditor's office next door.

Auditor then printed off my 2 properties with the parcel number and brought said slip to the counter.

Auditor gal then HAND WROTE a slip, and had me go back to the Treasurer's Office, where she met me with the HAND WRITTEN slip.

The Treasurer Office gal then made notes on the 3 carbon copies, separately, stamped each one with the Treasurer's stamp and gave me one as a receipt.

I still don't know why the Treasurer's Office couldn't just pull up the account, print off a slip, write "Paid in Full" or stamp it and sign it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1949887 said:


> Mn is not taking anymore turbo tax returns


Really? Wow. Good thing I mailed mine already.


----------



## qualitycut

http://m.postbulletin.com/news/loca...543-0c98-556e-a341-58f1852538f9.html?mode=jqm


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1949888 said:


> What's up with that?


Something about fraud....


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1949890 said:


> When I paid my property taxes....
> 
> I had to go to the treasure's office. They then sent me to the auditor's office next door.
> 
> Auditor then printed off my 2 properties with the parcel number and brought said slip to the counter.
> 
> Auditor gal then HAND WROTE a slip, and had me go back to the Treasurer's Office, where she met me with the HAND WRITTEN slip.
> 
> The Treasurer Office gal then made notes on the 3 carbon copies, separately, stamped each one with the Treasurer's stamp and gave me one as a receipt.
> 
> I still don't know why the Treasurer's Office couldn't just pull up the account, print off a slip, write "Paid in Full" or stamp it and sign it.


Most of us know why.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1949890 said:


> When I paid my property taxes....
> 
> I had to go to the treasure's office. They then sent me to the auditor's office next door.
> 
> Auditor then printed off my 2 properties with the parcel number and brought said slip to the counter.
> 
> Auditor gal then HAND WROTE a slip, and had me go back to the Treasurer's Office, where she met me with the HAND WRITTEN slip.
> 
> The Treasurer Office gal then made notes on the 3 carbon copies, separately, stamped each one with the Treasurer's stamp and gave me one as a receipt.
> 
> I still don't know why the Treasurer's Office couldn't just pull up the account, print off a slip, write "Paid in Full" or stamp it and sign it.


I'm not surprised at all but my reaction is still WOW. Lets have the government run more stuff.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1949886 said:


> And that's why they aren't worth what they are paid.
> 
> Your posts define you on a forum. Many are taken and worded as such that make sound like the entitled public sector worker.
> 
> And by the way don't pre judge us as not educated. I have a 4 yr degree and many others on here do also. Also don't assume about our pay or what college grads make. As a percentage there are way more college grads making under 100k than there are making over that. Mostly it's drive that factors in pay unless it's in the public sector that goes off of wage scales.


Maybe I should have taken more business classes rather than run my business since I was 16. Last year I was 25 years into this business.

I would bet I'm one of the longer running businesses in my area.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1949892 said:


> http://m.postbulletin.com/news/loca...543-0c98-556e-a341-58f1852538f9.html?mode=jqm


Linky no worky


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1949899 said:


> Linky no worky


Worked for me.

http://m.postbulletin.com/news/loca...543-0c98-556e-a341-58f1852538f9.html?mode=jqm


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1949897 said:


> Maybe I should have taken more business classes rather than run my business since I was 16. Last year I was 25 years into this business.
> 
> I would bet I'm one of the longer running businesses in my area.


Stubbornness is bliss!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1949896 said:


> I'm not surprised at all but my reaction is still WOW. Lets have the government run more stuff.


I've been thinking for a long time that we need some Top CEO's to take over running the Country... It is one big business after all...


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1949903 said:


> Worked for me.
> 
> http://m.postbulletin.com/news/loca...543-0c98-556e-a341-58f1852538f9.html?mode=jqm


Thats the same thing that happened in newport when the took out all the level access. That subway said sales were down 16k a month ouch.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1949905 said:


> I've been thinking for a long time that we need some Top CEO's to take over running the Country... It is one big business after all...


Yes, but could you imagine. Would probably start a civil war. People would actually need to get jobs and half the government work force would be cut.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1949906 said:


> Thats the same thing that happened in newport when the took out all the level access. That subway said sales were down 16k a month ouch.


Thats a lot of $5 foot longs. Seems like got got screwed a bit on that one but there must still be exits to the stores right? Maybe they need taller signs.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1949905 said:


> I've been thinking for a long time that we need some Top CEO's to take over running the Country... It is one big business after all...


It would take a whole mob of business minded people in all levels of government to get anywhere. Might as well start at the top.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1949909 said:


> Yes, but could you imagine. Would probably start a civil war. People would actually need to get jobs and half the government work force would be cut.


Plus the ceos would give themselves big bonuses after letting people go


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1949911 said:


> Thats a lot of $5 foot longs. Seems like got got screwed a bit on that one but there must still be exits to the stores right? Maybe they need taller signs.


Yea but i know when im driving somewhere i wont get off the freeway unless its right there. Sounds like the exit is kinda a cluster cafe


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1949915 said:


> Yea but i know when im driving somewhere i wont get off the freeway unless its right there. Sounds like the exit is kinda a cluster cafe


Probably has roundabouts. 

I am the same way as far as getting off the freeway. It better be easy.


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1949905 said:


> I've been thinking for a long time that we need some Top CEO's to take over running the Country... It is one big business after all...


Donald Trump


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1949911 said:


> Thats a lot of $5 foot longs. Seems like got got screwed a bit on that one but there must still be exits to the stores right? Maybe they need taller signs.


Would you go out of your way to go to a Subway when there's 4 more before you get to your actual destination?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1949923 said:


> Would you go out of your way to go to a Subway when there's 4 more before you get to your actual destination?


Nope!!!!

Speaking of Subway........Went to get a 6" Bmt with extra pepperoni. Some new girl tripled all the meat! I didn't realize until I got back to my truck but there was an inch thick slab of pepperoni and salami in that thing. The thing was huge!


----------



## CityGuy

I am just going to throw this out there and you all take it as you please.

I come from a family of money. Lot's of it. I grew up in a million dollar house in the suburbs. My younger sister and I both went to a private catholic high school. Now my dad worked his butt off to give us everything we had. Long hours, weekends, traveling. He sat in an office and when he retired years ago he was a senior executive at a company that is no longer in existance due to technology.
He graduated from the University of Notre Dame with an undergraduate in electrical engineering and a graduate degree in Bussiness. He worked his way through college to pay for it. 

He taught me many things in life, one of the many things he taught me was to work your ass off to get what you want in life. He did not like or want for me to be in the service industry but understood that this is what I wanted to do because of my love for operating machinery. Up until the last few weeks of his life he hated the fact of what I did. He so wanted me to go off to college and get a degree and be "better" than him. In his final weeks he told me the one thing that I had wanted to hear and that was follow your passions and dreams and it will take you places. Life is not all about how much money you have or make but more about doing what you love and love what you do. 

My sister also went to ND and graduated with an undegraduate in bussiness and has returned for her graduate. She has a very well paying job as a planner for a ratings company (don't ask what she does for them I have no idea).

So I have taken what I have been taught from my father and other influental people in my life and worked very hard to get where I am today. I started my working career as a laborer on a lawn crew at 14. I ran a weed whip for 2 summers. I worked my butt off for 8 an hour. The following 2 years I ran a push mower before the company was sold to another as my employeer wanted a change in careers. After this I stay employeed by him as a laborer in the home building field. I knew this was not for me so I went back to what I knew, mowing grass. 
I started with another lawn company at the bottom and worked there for a few years before I decided that I wanted to play with the big toys. I went to work for an excavation company as a truck driver. After that company was sold I was left hanging. I went to work for my second excavation company as an equipment operator. 
I ran a quad trac tractor with 1, 2, and sometimes 3 scrapers behind on site developments and a few road projects. 1 of which included the Hwy 14 project from Wasseca to Rochester. I spent 3 years there before the owner had to close up shop due to non payment from another contractor. Now that sounds like I sat on my butt and I can't say I didn't but that job was not a as much of a physical job as it was a mental job. Understanding grade stakes and site plans.
After that I bounced through a few jobs before starting as a seasonal at the city. I put up with being the ***** for a few years before my hard work and dedication payed off and landed me a full time position. To this day I still work extreamly hard at what I do and do it to the best of my ability. 
If you drive by I am that 1 guy digging the hole in the ground or raking the mix or what ever needs to get done. I don't take "long lunchs" like some of my co-workers like to do. You will find be grabbing a broom and sweeping a corner or a box of rags and some cleaner and cleaning a truck. Do I do it quick, the answer is no, but I do keep myself busy as I was raised to earn your keep. 

I will not get rich doing what I do but I do love it too much to give it up. Am I that 1 exception at the city in the PW department I like to think so. I am the guy who get's things done in a timely manner and the one that everyoe hates becasue I make them "look bad."


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1949879 said:


> Trust me with the problems around that place time sheets are the least of their worries.


Can't argue that point...and you are helping make "our's."


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1949927 said:


> Nope!!!!
> 
> Speaking of Subway........Went to get a 6" Bmt with extra pepperoni. Some new girl tripled all the meat! I didn't realize until I got back to my truck but there was an inch thick slab of pepperoni and salami in that thing. The thing was huge!


Lotta girth on that 6 inch


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1949927 said:


> Nope!!!!
> 
> Speaking of Subway........Went to get a 6" Bmt with extra pepperoni. Some new girl tripled all the meat! I didn't realize until I got back to my truck but there was an inch thick slab of pepperoni and salami in that thing. The thing was huge!


I wonder how that would work if you just got extra pepperoni, they charge x amount for a 6 inch and foot long for extra meat. They would probably charge full prices.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1949928 said:


> I am just going to throw this out there and you all take it as you please.
> 
> I come from a family of money. Lot's of it. I grew up in a million dollar house in the suburbs. My younger sister and I both went to a private catholic high school. Now my dad worked his butt off to give us everything we had. Long hours, weekends, traveling. He sat in an office and when he retired years ago he was a senior executive at a company that is no longer in existance due to technology.
> He graduated from the University of Notre Dame with an undergraduate in electrical engineering and a graduate degree in Bussiness. He worked his way through college to pay for it.
> 
> He taught me many things in life, one of the many things he taught me was to work your ass off to get what you want in life. He did not like or want for me to be in the service industry but understood that this is what I wanted to do because of my love for operating machinery. Up until the last few weeks of his life he hated the fact of what I did. He so wanted me to go off to college and get a degree and be "better" than him. In his final weeks he told me the one thing that I had wanted to hear and that was follow your passions and dreams and it will take you places. Life is not all about how much money you have or make but more about doing what you love and love what you do.
> 
> My sister also went to ND and graduated with an undegraduate in bussiness and has returned for her graduate. She has a very well paying job as a planner for a ratings company (don't ask what she does for them I have no idea).
> 
> So I have taken what I have been taught from my father and other influental people in my life and worked very hard to get where I am today. I started my working career as a laborer on a lawn crew at 14. I ran a weed whip for 2 summers. I worked my butt off for 8 an hour. The following 2 years I ran a push mower before the company was sold to another as my employeer wanted a change in careers. After this I stay employeed by him as a laborer in the home building field. I knew this was not for me so I went back to what I knew, mowing grass.
> I started with another lawn company at the bottom and worked there for a few years before I decided that I wanted to play with the big toys. I went to work for an excavation company as a truck driver. After that company was sold I was left hanging. I went to work for my second excavation company as an equipment operator.
> I ran a quad trac tractor with 1, 2, and sometimes 3 scrapers behind on site developments and a few road projects. 1 of which included the Hwy 14 project from Wasseca to Rochester. I spent 3 years there before the owner had to close up shop due to non payment from another contractor. Now that sounds like I sat on my butt and I can't say I didn't but that job was not a as much of a physical job as it was a mental job. Understanding grade stakes and site plans.
> After that I bounced through a few jobs before starting as a seasonal at the city. I put up with being the ***** for a few years before my hard work and dedication payed off and landed me a full time position. To this day I still work extreamly hard at what I do and do it to the best of my ability.
> If you drive by I am that 1 guy digging the hole in the ground or raking the mix or what ever needs to get done. I don't take "long lunchs" like some of my co-workers like to do. You will find be grabbing a broom and sweeping a corner or a box of rags and some cleaner and cleaning a truck. Do I do it quick, the answer is no, but I do keep myself busy as I was raised to earn your keep.
> 
> I will not get rich doing what I do but I do love it too much to give it up. Am I that 1 exception at the city in the PW department I like to think so. I am the guy who get's things done in a timely manner and the one that everyoe hates becasue I make them "look bad."


Thats what i dont get, then if you know what we are all talking about why stick up for the typical government worker and argue about it


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1949905 said:


> I've been thinking for a long time that we need some Top CEO's to take over running the Country... It is one big business after all...


Your in government and should know that it would not work well. We supposedly work for the people and cannot and will never please everyone. You have to do what is right most of the time. 
I just do what I am told to do. Do I question it to myself or with a few trusted co-workers? Yes. But I also understand that my bosses have a boss that told them to do it. 
The down side to this is that I, along with my co-workers are on the front lines and take the brunt of the frustrations of the public. 1 guy praises us and the next chastises us. I can't win in that battle and refer them to my boss.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1949936 said:


> I wonder how that would work if you just got extra pepperoni, they charge x amount for a 6 inch and foot long for extra meat. They would probably charge full prices.


I do just order extra peperoni, its on the menu. A guy that was making my sandwich a few years back said that was the best value.

Its like 60¢ for extra pepperoni on a 6". 1.20 on a 12". Double meat is like 2.50 on a 6". If you ever get a bmt or spicy Italian get the extra pepperoni.

My only other thought today was my sandwiches are so inconsistent yet they always seem to count every slice of meat. Why is that?? Maybe this new girl counted correctly and I've been getting screwed all these years.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;1949918 said:


> Probably has roundabouts.
> 
> I am the same way as far as getting off the freeway. It better be easy.


Yes, it does...you have a minimum of 3 to get on and off


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1949937 said:


> Thats what i dont get, then if you know what we are all talking about why stick up for the typical government worker and argue about it


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## SSS Inc.

NorthernProServ;1949941 said:


> Yes, it does...you have a minimum of 3 to get on and off


NOOOOOOOOO!!!!!! Those things are way too small for big trucks with trailers.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1949892 said:


> http://m.postbulletin.com/news/loca...543-0c98-556e-a341-58f1852538f9.html?mode=jqm


Fiance parents live there, it was a ghost town before I thought.....now with what was done I can only imagine . Nice with 52 running with no lights on it, but sucks going into town for anything.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1949941 said:


> Yes, it does...you have a minimum of 3 to get on and off


No cafe? Thats horrible.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1949937 said:


> Thats what i dont get, then if you know what we are all talking about why stick up for the typical government worker and argue about it


Because you and others make comments that in my opinion are out of line at times. 
Take the photo you took a few weeks ago of the loader with the plows down or I think it TKLAWN about the pretreating several times. THose guys are just doing what they are told to do by there boss. Do they know that it is wrong and a waste? Most likely but they are not allowed to question it or if they do they are being insubordinate. They are paid to do not think.

I said it a few hundred pages ago if you disagree with what or how things are being done then you need to complain to the mayors and councils. Complaining to a guy like me does you no good. We just do as we are told.

That by no means excusses the bad apples that make a guy like me or a handfull of others look bad.


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1949939 said:


> Your in government and should know that it would not work well. We supposedly work for the people and cannot and will never please everyone. You have to do what is right most of the time.
> I just do what I am told to do. Do I question it to myself or with a few trusted co-workers? Yes. But I also understand that my bosses have a boss that told them to do it.
> The down side to this is that I, along with my co-workers are on the front lines and take the brunt of the frustrations of the public. 1 guy praises us and the next chastises us. I can't win in that battle and refer them to my boss.


People yelling at you, flicking you off etc. is all part of road construction and trucking in general. If you have orange cones or drive a big truck feel comfort in the fact that the abuse you take is a common bond between us. :waving:


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;1949928 said:


> I am just going to throw this out there and you all take it as you please.
> 
> I come from a family of money. Lot's of it. I grew up in a million dollar house in the suburbs. My younger sister and I both went to a private catholic high school. Now my dad worked his butt off to give us everything we had. Long hours, weekends, traveling. He sat in an office and when he retired years ago he was a senior executive at a company that is no longer in existance due to technology.
> He graduated from the University of Notre Dame with an undergraduate in electrical engineering and a graduate degree in Bussiness. He worked his way through college to pay for it.
> 
> He taught me many things in life, one of the many things he taught me was to work your ass off to get what you want in life. He did not like or want for me to be in the service industry but understood that this is what I wanted to do because of my love for operating machinery. Up until the last few weeks of his life he hated the fact of what I did. He so wanted me to go off to college and get a degree and be "better" than him. In his final weeks he told me the one thing that I had wanted to hear and that was follow your passions and dreams and it will take you places. Life is not all about how much money you have or make but more about doing what you love and love what you do.
> 
> My sister also went to ND and graduated with an undegraduate in bussiness and has returned for her graduate. She has a very well paying job as a planner for a ratings company (don't ask what she does for them I have no idea).
> 
> So I have taken what I have been taught from my father and other influental people in my life and worked very hard to get where I am today. I started my working career as a laborer on a lawn crew at 14. I ran a weed whip for 2 summers. I worked my butt off for 8 an hour. The following 2 years I ran a push mower before the company was sold to another as my employeer wanted a change in careers. After this I stay employeed by him as a laborer in the home building field. I knew this was not for me so I went back to what I knew, mowing grass.
> I started with another lawn company at the bottom and worked there for a few years before I decided that I wanted to play with the big toys. I went to work for an excavation company as a truck driver. After that company was sold I was left hanging. I went to work for my second excavation company as an equipment operator.
> I ran a quad trac tractor with 1, 2, and sometimes 3 scrapers behind on site developments and a few road projects. 1 of which included the Hwy 14 project from Wasseca to Rochester. I spent 3 years there before the owner had to close up shop due to non payment from another contractor. Now that sounds like I sat on my butt and I can't say I didn't but that job was not a as much of a physical job as it was a mental job. Understanding grade stakes and site plans.
> After that I bounced through a few jobs before starting as a seasonal at the city. I put up with being the ***** for a few years before my hard work and dedication payed off and landed me a full time position. To this day I still work extreamly hard at what I do and do it to the best of my ability.
> If you drive by I am that 1 guy digging the hole in the ground or raking the mix or what ever needs to get done. I don't take "long lunchs" like some of my co-workers like to do. You will find be grabbing a broom and sweeping a corner or a box of rags and some cleaner and cleaning a truck. Do I do it quick, the answer is no, but I do keep myself busy as I was raised to earn your keep.
> 
> I will not get rich doing what I do but I do love it too much to give it up. Am I that 1 exception at the city in the PW department I like to think so. I am the guy who get's things done in a timely manner and the one that everyoe hates becasue I make them "look bad."


Live on your own terms.......thats what i have done all my life.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1949946 said:


> Because you and others make comments that in my opinion are out of line at times.
> Take the photo you took a few weeks ago of the loader with the plows down or I think it TKLAWN about the pretreating several times. THose guys are just doing what they are told to do by there boss. Do they know that it is wrong and a waste? Most likely but they are not allowed to question it or if they do they are being insubordinate. They are paid to do not think.
> 
> I said it a few hundred pages ago if you disagree with what or how things are being done then you need to complain to the mayors and councils. Complaining to a guy like me does you no good. We just do as we are told.
> 
> That by no means excusses the bad apples that make a guy like me or a handfull of others look bad.


Ok that proves my point as well government waste, someone who works for someone who works for someone told them to do that when its not needed. They are still a government employee. I dont get where you are trying to go with this. You would never see any of us out plowing a completely black lot would you? Your around it all day and are imune to seeing all the waste the average person who needs to to it efficiently and cost effective in order to make a living. Your employer tries to spend everything they have. Little different.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1949947 said:


> People yelling at you, flicking you off etc. is all part of road construction and trucking in general. If you have orange cones or drive a big truck feel comfort in the fact that the abuse you take is a common bond between us. :waving:


True only difference is that I can't yell back. Just take it or walk away. Either way it is not right.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1949950 said:


> Ok that proves my point as well government waste, someone who works for someone who works for someone told them to do that when its not needed. They are still a government employee. I dont get where you are trying to go with this. You would never see any of us out plowing a completely black lot would you? Your around it all day and are imune to seeing all the waste the average person who needs to to it efficiently and cost effective in order to make a living. Your employer tries to spend everything they have. Little different.


I am not immune to it I just put up with it because it puts food on my table and a roof over my head. I see waste out here where I lve too. I just know how to go after the system. I go to the coucncil meeting and say what I think. Does it change anything? That's yet to be seen.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1949954 said:


> I am not immune to it I just put up with it because it puts food on my table and a roof over my head. I see waste out here where I lve too. I just know how to go after the system. I go to the coucncil meeting and say what I think. Does it change anything? That's yet to be seen.


See you just went against what you said earlier.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1949950 said:


> Ok that proves my point as well government waste, someone who works for someone who works for someone told them to do that when its not needed. They are still a government employee. I dont get where you are trying to go with this. You would never see any of us out plowing a completely black lot would you? Your around it all day and are imune to seeing all the waste the average person who needs to to it efficiently and cost effective in order to make a living. Your employer tries to spend everything they have. Little different.


Like I told him. Take time off and see what we see.

And with us complaining to the mayer or whoever. Did that several times and other too. All get the same response. We'll look into it. Same thing still gets done til this day. A lot of good that did. About the same as on here. Except on here I don't have to drive to city hall and wait


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;1949954 said:


> I am not immune to it I just put up with it because it puts food on my table and a roof over my head. I see waste out here where I lve too. I just know how to go after the system. I go to the coucncil meeting and say what I think. Does it change anything? That's yet to be seen.


You just said not to complain to you but the city. Now you say they won't do anything about it anyway


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;1949951 said:


> True only difference is that I can't yell back. Just take it or walk away. Either way it is not right.


But you can. On this page where these guys will agree. Or at a council meeting. Getting what you pay for was not my intent on the original post. I guess I really struck a nerve. I will 100% positively say those people wont work any harder that they did yesterday. When you get a raise for say a lousy 3% do you or any of your co-workers work just 3% harder after all you get what you pay for. We have met I DO NOT see you as the lazy guy. Looks like it struck a nerve for that I apologize.


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1949946 said:


> Because you and others make comments that in my opinion are out of line at times.
> Take the photo you took a few weeks ago of the loader with the plows down or I think it TKLAWN about the pretreating several times. THose guys are just doing what they are told to do by there boss. Do they know that it is wrong and a waste? Most likely but they are not allowed to question it or if they do they are being insubordinate. They are paid to do not think.
> 
> I said it a few hundred pages ago if you disagree with what or how things are being done then you need to complain to the mayors and councils. Complaining to a guy like me does you no good. We just do as we are told.
> 
> That by no means excusses the bad apples that make a guy like me or a handfull of others look bad.


I think most of the comments about the things mentioned have more to do with government waste rather than a personal attack on the guy driving the loader in Richfield for example.

You're not on trial here and I really do believe you are a good guy with good intentions so don't reply if you don't want to.

Your post that sparked all this.........The idea that you don't work hard until someone gives you a reward(raise) is the opposite of how most of us think. It doesn't sound like you operate this way but your post, and lack of explanation in further posts, suggested different. Pay raises can be a motivator to "continue" the hard work and a chance for an employer to show appreciation. If this is what you think too this could have been ended hours ago. I do agree that many people do think the cart should be before the horse these days. Too many people think they are entitled to this or that without putting any effort in.


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1949951 said:


> True only difference is that I can't yell back. Just take it or walk away. Either way it is not right.


We really shouldn't yell back either. My brother once threw a pair of headphones at a chicks window after she drove over the cones and through 3" of hotmix at a bank we were paving once. That got interesting.


----------



## djagusch

CityGuy;1949946 said:


> Because you and others make comments that in my opinion are out of line at times.
> Take the photo you took a few weeks ago of the loader with the plows down or I think it TKLAWN about the pretreating several times. THose guys are just doing what they are told to do by there boss. Do they know that it is wrong and a waste? Most likely but they are not allowed to question it or if they do they are being insubordinate. They are paid to do not think.
> 
> I said it a few hundred pages ago if you disagree with what or how things are being done then you need to complain to the mayors and councils. Complaining to a guy like me does you no good. We just do as we are told.
> 
> That by no means excusses the bad apples that make a guy like me or a handfull of others look bad.


What you just wrote there just proves how bad the employees are. Your boss has a boss that can be gone to if dumb stuff is happening. Sitting there and doing it is just stupid. The system they have in place is broke and is why people are disgusted in public sector jobs.

I couldn't be proud of my job, if what I was doing had no point.


----------



## snowman55

It's all fun and games until the government shuts down and then you realize how you can't go on living with out its constant intrusion into your life.


----------



## SSS Inc.

snowman55;1949966 said:


> It's all fun and games until the government shuts down and then you realize how you can't go on living with out its constant intrusion into your life.


Last time that happened I rather enjoyed the lack of traffic on the roads.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1949939 said:


> Your in government and should know that it would not work well. We supposedly work for the people and cannot and will never please everyone. You have to do what is right most of the time.


I guess I was thinking a little more Nationally with my comment... Not so much on a City level... But what you said proves my point... You will never please everyone, and not every employee will be top dog... Private business is okay with that... You don't like our products? Shop somewhere else... You're not pulling your weight? You're fired...

The Need of the MANY, Outweighs the Need of the Few or the One... I'm sorry we have to cut some entitlements and welfare to balance the budget... I'm sorry we need to cut all sorts of nonsense middle management positions within the government... Life isn't fair... but we have a business to run... and right now we're losing money while being inefficient...


----------



## snowman55

Exactly. Staggering that just nonessential government employees account for so many people as to greatly effect traffic.

Only thing that sucked was I couldn't pay to get a permit to fish in the boundary waters( land paid for by citizens and " protected " for us, but unavailable with out govt permission) . 

I said cafe it and went anyway figured game and fish would not be around, and quess what I survived and so did most of the fish without their oversite


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1949958 said:


> You just said not to complain to you but the city. Now you say they won't do anything about it anyway


Don't complain to the guy in the plow truck or on the side of the road or wherever. Go to the top and make them answer for what they do.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Interesting. New NAM has about .10" precip early sunday. Meteogram has it all as freezing rain.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;1949982 said:


> Don't complain to the guy in the plow truck or on the side of the road or wherever. Go to the top and make them answer for what they do.


Did you read what I wrote or what you even wrote? Doesn't sound like it


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1949984 said:


> Interesting. New NAM has about .10" precip early sunday. Meteogram has it all as freezing rain.


Probably too warm above


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1949988 said:


> Probably too warm above


Yes. Doubt it will happen as some other models don't have anything going now on sunday but that would sure make an icy mess if it did.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1949960 said:


> But you can. On this page where these guys will agree. Or at a council meeting. Getting what you pay for was not my intent on the original post. I guess I really struck a nerve. I will 100% positively say those people wont work any harder that they did yesterday. When you get a raise for say a lousy 3% do you or any of your co-workers work just 3% harder after all you get what you pay for. We have met I DO NOT see you as the lazy guy. Looks like it struck a nerve for that I apologize.


No offense taken. I am just frustrated that I am/can be grouped as lazy or wasting tax payer dollars by lot's of preople. SOme here and lots of other places. I hear about it from lots of my friends. I get the "oh you have that cushy job" line all the time. And I do not disagree that the system has flaws and needs to be fixed. If my department was run like a bussiness atleast half if not more of the guys would be gone. Some are there for the paycheck only and don't want to do anything. Others are willing to work just have taken the "city worker" approach and don't do anything more than they are told to and yet others myself included can't seem to figure out how to screw the pouch becasue of our ethics and backround.

On our last contract a few years back I actually voted against the raise. I felt that our top pay at the time of 25.86 was fair compensation for what we do. Yet others voted for the 3% increase to bring us up to 29.80 something. I would have rather gotton more PTO or Comp time.


----------



## CityGuy

snowman55;1949966 said:


> It's all fun and games until the government shuts down and then you realize how you can't go on living with out its constant intrusion into your life.


Or your road is not plowed or has pot holes all over it. Then all the sudden "they" are at the coucncil meeting *****ing about it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Be ready for snow. Missing a driver and now a truck. It will snow for sure!


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1949990 said:


> No offense taken. I am just frustrated that I am/can be grouped as lazy or wasting tax payer dollars by lot's of preople. SOme here and lots of other places. I hear about it from lots of my friends. I get the "oh you have that cushy job" line all the time. And I do not disagree that the system has flaws and needs to be fixed. If my department was run like a bussiness atleast half if not more of the guys would be gone. Some are there for the paycheck only and don't want to do anything. Others are willing to work just have taken the "city worker" approach and don't do anything more than they are told to and yet others myself included can't seem to figure out how to screw the pouch becasue of our ethics and backround.
> 
> On our last contract a few years back I actually voted against the raise. I felt that our top pay at the time of 25.86 was fair compensation for what we do. Yet others voted for the 3% increase to bring us up to 29.80 something. I would have rather gotton more PTO or Comp time.


See thats where you are wrong, no one every said you were lazy. We all said the way tou phrased it made you sound like the rest of them.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1949992 said:


> Be ready for snow. Missing a driver and now a truck. It will snow for sure!


Thats perfect now you can run his


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1949990 said:


> No offense taken. I am just frustrated that I am/can be grouped as lazy or wasting tax payer dollars by lot's of preople. SOme here and lots of other places. I hear about it from lots of my friends. I get the "oh you have that cushy job" line all the time. And I do not disagree that the system has flaws and needs to be fixed. If my department was run like a bussiness atleast half if not more of the guys would be gone. Some are there for the paycheck only and don't want to do anything. Others are willing to work just have taken the "city worker" approach and don't do anything more than they are told to and yet others myself included can't seem to figure out how to screw the pouch becasue of our ethics and backround.
> 
> On our last contract a few years back I actually voted against the raise. I felt that our top pay at the time of 25.86 was fair compensation for what we do. Yet others voted for the 3% increase to bring us up to 29.80 something. I would have rather gotton more PTO or Comp time.


30 bucks an hour? Holy cafe.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1950000 said:


> 30 bucks an hour? Holy cafe.


Plus benefits I'm sure. And you have to work 7 hours a day more or less.


----------



## CityGuy

djagusch;1949965 said:


> What you just wrote there just proves how bad the employees are. Your boss has a boss that can be gone to if dumb stuff is happening. Sitting there and doing it is just stupid. The system they have in place is broke and is why people are disgusted in public sector jobs.
> 
> I couldn't be proud of my job, if what I was doing had no point.


I try to take pride in my job and my work. Do it to the best of my abilities and in as timely a manner as I can. It is just hard when the other 4 guys you work with don't give a ****. 
Most of them don't know people in that town as they did not grow up there. I did and hear about it all the time.

Take Vicksburg at the RR tracks. The RR wanted to raise the track so they could go faster. What was done there was a waste of time. I was asked by my direct boss what we should do to fix it. He knows my dirt back round. I told him how I would fix it to minimize the effect on traffic. He then called his boss and he came out and I explained it again but the "idea" was shot down due to wanting to bandaide the "problem" because the road was slated to be ripped up the following summer. That did not happen and here we sit with an f'ed up RR crossing you have to go 10mph over. I by no means of proud of that work and am actually ashamed to have been there or even be affiliated with the city for that.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1949998 said:


> Thats perfect now you can run his


No it's worse I can't pull both skids around like I need to. Unless my insurance gives me a rental truck


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1950005 said:


> No it's worse I can't pull both skids around like I need to. Unless my insurance gives me a rental truck


Well if it does we'll have to help each other out. I told one of my guys to head to red as I didnt think it was gonna snow so I have 3 trucks and a skid sitting if it snows. One truck and the skid always sit but there just back up


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;1950005 said:


> No it's worse I can't pull both skids around like I need to. Unless my insurance gives me a rental truck


If you need a hand and we dont get snow,Holla and i will come up and help out
...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1950014 said:


> If you need a hand and we dont get snow,Holla and i will come up and help out
> ...


Whoa whoa whoa whoa....


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1950005 said:


> No it's worse I can't pull both skids around like I need to. Unless my insurance gives me a rental truck


Thought you only had one truck


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1950016 said:


> Thought you only had one truck


The other one is a sub. We run the two trucks and two skids and can't really afford to have any not there


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1950012 said:


> Well if it does we'll have to help each other out. I told one of my guys to head to red as I didnt think it was gonna snow so I have 3 trucks and a skid sitting if it snows. One truck and the skid always sit but there just back up


I will keep that in mind. Just sucks to be in this spot


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1950015 said:


> Whoa whoa whoa whoa....


Ford guys gotta stick together


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1950014 said:


> If you need a hand and we dont get snow,Holla and i will come up and help out
> ...


Thanks man! If I need it I will let you know


----------



## qualitycut

So anyone see where Obama compared isis to Christians


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1950021 said:


> So anyone see where Obama compared isis to Christians


What!!!!!!!


----------



## djagusch

CityGuy;1949990 said:


> No offense taken. I am just frustrated that I am/can be grouped as lazy or wasting tax payer dollars by lot's of preople. SOme here and lots of other places. I hear about it from lots of my friends. I get the "oh you have that cushy job" line all the time. And I do not disagree that the system has flaws and needs to be fixed. If my department was run like a bussiness atleast half if not more of the guys would be gone. Some are there for the paycheck only and don't want to do anything. Others are willing to work just have taken the "city worker" approach and don't do anything more than they are told to and yet others myself included can't seem to figure out how to screw the pouch becasue of our ethics and backround.
> 
> On our last contract a few years back I actually voted against the raise. I felt that our top pay at the time of 25.86 was fair compensation for what we do. Yet others voted for the 3% increase to bring us up to 29.80 something. I would have rather gotton more PTO or Comp time.


Just a fyi that's a 15 percent raise. 15 PERCENT!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1950021 said:


> So anyone see where Obama compared isis to Christians


I did...............


----------



## SSS Inc.

djagusch;1950024 said:


> Just a fyi that's a 15 percent raise. 15 PERCENT!


I did the math too. I chose not to post for once.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1950021 said:


> So anyone see where Obama compared isis to Christians


I did not see that. I see his wife is getting sued for her vacations


----------



## CityGuy

djagusch;1950024 said:


> Just a fyi that's a 15 percent raise. 15 PERCENT!


I am going from memory. I am not at top pay yet and won't be for 4 more years.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Oops... That's an expensive snow removal mishap...

http://www.kare11.com/story/news/lo...unds-several-fighter-jets-in-duluth/22961917/


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

At least Life on Top has some of the hotter gals.


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1950031 said:


> Oops...
> 
> http://www.kare11.com/story/news/lo...unds-several-fighter-jets-in-duluth/22961917/


Glad I'm not that plow guy !


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1950015 said:


> Whoa whoa whoa whoa....


Same for you......lol


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1950032 said:


> At least Life on Top has some of the hotter gals.


I was scrolling through and ppv had whale tailing 8


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Life on Top just had all the gals getting "bedazzled".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1950035 said:


> I was scrolling through and ppv had whale tailing 8


I can't afford the ppv.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1950032 said:


> At least Life on Top has some of the hotter gals.


Title looks good, vajazzele


----------



## qualitycut

I just dont want to watch it, my backs killing me and i dont want the gf to get any ideas .


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1950039 said:


> I just dont want to watch it, my backs killing me and i dont want the gf to get any ideas .


D'ohkay...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1950039 said:


> I just dont want to watch it, my backs killing me and i dont want the gf to get any ideas .


I hear ya... My wrists are sore from sanding the Sheetrock mud.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Going through some old pics on the phone....

A fun one










Maybe find a new grille for Polaris in there? jk!










Someone must have been in a bad mood...look closely...lol

http://tinypic.com/r/73pbq1/8


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1949887 said:


> Mn is not taking anymore turbo tax returns


Does not effect the "pro" version. FYI


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1950040 said:


> D'ohkay...


And she just pissed me off. Supposedly didnt tell her about dinner tomorrow


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1949946 said:


> Because you and others make comments that in my opinion are out of line at times.
> Take the photo you took a few weeks ago of the loader with the plows down or I think it TKLAWN about the pretreating several times. THose guys are just doing what they are told to do by there boss. Do they know that it is wrong and a waste? Most likely but they are not allowed to question it or if they do they are being insubordinate. They are paid to do not think.
> 
> I said it a few hundred pages ago if you disagree with what or how things are being done then you need to complain to the mayors and councils. Complaining to a guy like me does you no good. We just do as we are told.
> 
> That by no means excusses the bad apples that make a guy like me or a handfull of others look bad.


If they told you to jump off a bridge....
Personal responsibility...! You too can speak up.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Doughboy12;1950043 said:


> Does not effect the "pro" version. FYI


Damn that sucks, can they still be mailed?


----------



## SSS Inc.

NorthernProServ;1950042 said:


> Someone must have been in a bad mood...look closely...lol
> 
> http://tinypic.com/r/73pbq1/8


So you actually told them to put that down for the job name?


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1950049 said:


> So you actually told them to put that down for the job name?


Self check out I bet


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1950049 said:


> So you actually told them to put that down for the job name?


Guessing someone used the kiosk?? Or is this like Comcast where they changed the billing info for a customer so he received a bill to "A$$hole Brown"??


----------



## Doughboy12

NorthernProServ;1950048 said:


> Damn that sucks, can they still be mailed?


Not sure why not. 
You can do either with the pro version.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1950049 said:


> So you actually told them to put that down for the job name?


Im confused, i seen a totally different pic on his, did you just put that up or is my end messed up


----------



## qualitycut

Still no pics polaris


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1950051 said:


> Self check out I bet





LwnmwrMan22;1950052 said:


> Guessing someone used the kiosk?? Or is this like Comcast where they changed the billing info for a customer so he received a bill to "A$$hole Brown"??


I bet you guys are right.

I was trying to wrap my head around the idea of answering the "job name" question with "Cafe you". It seemed like a lot of explaining about how "I wasn't talking to you", "the job is really called cafe you", would be required.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1950054 said:


> Im confused, i seen a totally different pic on his, did you just put that up or is my end messed up


The clicky shows a receipt and is from a self checkout. Job name....


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1950054 said:


> Im confused, i seen a totally different pic on his, did you just put that up or is my end messed up


Two pics and then the link to another.


----------



## Doughboy12

Cashier self checkout -Scot59


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1950049 said:


> So you actually told them to put that down for the job name?


Says right on top of it "self check out"

Had to look on lap top to see it


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1950059 said:


> Cashier self checkout -Scot59


He's the self checkout supervisor I bet


----------



## Doughboy12

Did you see you can go skating at the sculpture garden?





And the have an ice bar with vodka samples!
:waving:


----------



## Polarismalibu




----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1950057 said:


> The clicky shows a receipt and is from a self checkout. Job name....


Skipped right over the link


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1950063 said:


>


So whos at fault in the police report


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;1950049 said:


> So you actually told them to put that down for the job name?


haha, that would have been even funnier.



qualitycut;1950054 said:


> Im confused, i seen a totally different pic on his, did you just put that up or is my end messed up


Should be a receipt pic.



Doughboy12;1950057 said:


> The clicky shows a receipt and is from a self checkout. Job name....


Yes, it was one of the guys doing that.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1950061 said:


> He's the self checkout supervisor I bet


Or Self CheckOuT 59


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;1950063 said:


>


That really blows! They cut you off?


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1950065 said:


> So whos at fault in the police report


All them....


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;1950068 said:


> That really blows! They cut you off?


Yep tried to miss them. Couldn't swerve any farther over


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1950070 said:


> All them....


I bet you were posting on plow site and looked up car was stopped, swerved and it a car


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1950072 said:


> I bet you were posting on plow site and looked up car was stopped, swerved and it a car


No bit I do think she was on her phone when she pulled out in font of me. Kinda wish I would have left my plow on. Just took it off right before that


----------



## Polarismalibu

I pulled the bumper back from the tire with a strap I was gonna drive it back. Made it about a block the suspension and steering is way screwed up.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;1950074 said:


> I pulled the bumper back from the tire with a strap I was gonna drive it back. Made it about a block the suspension and steering is way screwed up.


If the suspension/steering is affected, I bet you'll be at least 10k in damage.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1950073 said:


> No bit I do think she was on her phone when she pulled out in font of me. Kinda wish I would have left my plow on. Just took it off right before that


You would have wrecked more crap then


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;1950075 said:


> If the suspension/steering is affected, I bet you'll be at least 10k in damage.


Yeah I'm sure it will be more then that.

With the wheels straight the steering well was upside down now, traction control was kicking on and the breaks randomly were coming on.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1950076 said:


> You would have wrecked more crap then


Yeah on there car not my truck


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1950078 said:


> Yeah on there car not my truck


I think you would be surprised, guesd it depends how fast your were going. I have seen a buddies truck with his plow on hit a car at 40 or so and it did more damage to his truck than if it wasnt on and not to mention the plow.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1950079 said:


> I think you would be surprised, guesd it depends how fast your were going. I have seen a buddies truck with his plow on hit a car at 40 or so and it did more damage to his truck than if it wasnt on and not to mention the plow.


I wasn't going very fast when we hit I was on the brakes hard. Probably would have just scratched the plow.

But it is what it is that's what insurance is for. If I can get a rental truck to pull my skid I'll be happy


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1950080 said:


> I wasn't going very fast when we hit I was on the brakes hard. Probably would have just scratched the plow.
> 
> But it is what it is that's what insurance is for. If I can get a rental truck to pull my skid I'll be happy


Go to the dealer you bought it from, my dad gives me one and they take the rent its not much so maybe they just do it for me. Worth a shot though


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1950081 said:


> Go to the dealer you bought it from, my dad gives me one and they take the rent its not much so maybe they just do it for me. Worth a shot though


I'll see what the insurance company says in the morning. There supposed to get me a truck I can do my job with so we'll see if they follow threw on that


----------



## SnowGuy73

14° breezy overcast.


----------



## Bill1090

12* and dark.


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;1950063 said:


>


Uh oh.......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1950063 said:


>


What happened again? I missed it some where


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

GFS snows about 8" of snow between midnight Tuesday and midnight Wednesday for the north side.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1950158 said:


>


That snow band sure isn't very wide.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1950146 said:


> What happened again? I missed it some where


Some dumb a$$ pulled out in front of me


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1950167 said:


> Some dumb a$$ pulled out in front of me


Have that happen all the time. Not sure why they think they'll win over a truck


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1950082 said:


> I'll see what the insurance company says in the morning. There supposed to get me a truck I can do my job with so we'll see if they follow threw on that


Your/their insurance company will pay for you to pay someone to plow your lots. Send over the addresses I'll get em done and send you an invoice


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;1950063 said:


>


That sucks.....


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;1950073 said:


> No bit I do think she was on her phone when she pulled out in font of me. Kinda wish I would have left my plow on. Just took it off right before that


That is one reason why I leave mine on....


----------



## CityGuy

Was a matter of time.

http://www.myfoxtwincities.com/story/28039637/how-measles-could-be-subject-to-lawsuits


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1950076 said:


> You would have wrecked more crap then


I disagree, i had a lady hit me in a minivan with my straight blade on at about 30mph. Gutted the drivers side of her van and did about $4000.00 damage to the plow, but nothing to my truck


----------



## Camden

CityGuy;1950215 said:


> Was a matter of time.
> 
> http://www.myfoxtwincities.com/story/28039637/how-measles-could-be-subject-to-lawsuits


When my daughter was born in 05 I did not pump her full of every type of vaccine available. All of the newer ones were kept out. It's been so long now that I don't even remember which ones I declined but I distinctly remember reading about what vaccines were "essential" vs which ones were "suggested". Every essential one was given to her.

I think there's a little bit of a behind the scenes effort by big pharma to get everyone to believe that all vaccines are safe - which they could be - but I don't think enough time has passed to give the all-clear to the ones that have only been around for the last 10-15 years. (I have no basis for my theory on this, I'm just skeptical on certain things and this is one of them.)


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

JohnDee is sleeping in today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

What an odd short term forecast.....


.NOW...
NO PRECIPITATION IS OCCURRING OVER EAST CENTRAL MINNESOTA THIS
MORNING...INCLUDING THE TWIN CITY METRO AREA.

THERE IS A WIDE AREA OF STEADY LIGHT SNOW OR FLURRIES LOCATED ACROSS
THE NORTHEASTERN THIRD OF MINNESOTA AND THE NORTHERN THIRD OF
WISCONSINTHIS MORNING.

WHAT LOOKS LIKE PRECIPITATION NEAR AND NORTH OF I-94...AND EAST OF
HIGHWAY 169 OVER THE CENTRAL THIRD OF MINNESOTA...IS MOSTLY MOISTURE
IN THE CLOUDS. PRECIPITATION IS NOT REACHING THE GROUND.

THIS PATTERN IS EXPECTED TO CONTINUE THROUGH THE MORNING HOURS TODAY.

A FLURRY OR TWO MAY FALL THIS MORNING...BUT MOSTLY NO PRECIPITATION
IS EXPECTED OVER THE EAST CENTRAL OF MINNESOTA OR WEST CENTRAL
WISCONSIN THIS MORNING.




Kinda like don't look at this moisture here, never mind this moisture, you see nothing.


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1950221 said:


> When my daughter was born in 05 I did not pump her full of every type of vaccine available. All of the newer ones were kept out. It's been so long now that I don't even remember which ones I declined but I distinctly remember reading about what vaccines were "essential" vs which ones were "suggested". Every essential one was given to her.
> 
> I think there's a little bit of a behind the scenes effort by big pharma to get everyone to believe that all vaccines are safe - which they could be - but I don't think enough time has passed to give the all-clear to the ones that have only been around for the last 10-15 years. (I have no basis for my theory on this, I'm just skeptical on certain things and this is one of them.)


I agree. I have some choices that my wife and I have to make in the next few years. I think there possibly may be a push by some lobbiest for the drug companies trying to push vaccines that may not actualy be needed because they want to make money on their drugs.

I do lke the idea of all medical professionals having to disclose all the possible vaccines and the effects on our children and allowing the parents to decide if it is needed/wanted. And at the same time I also think I want my chid to be safe from diseases when they are in daycare or school.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

banonea;1950216 said:


> I disagree, i had a lady hit me in a minivan with my straight blade on at about 30mph. Gutted the drivers side of her van and did about $4000.00 damage to the plow, but nothing to my truck


I hit the rear end of a Toyota corolla with my plow. She was out of control
on black ice just entering the Grays Bay Bridge in Minnetonka. She slammed
into the concrete bridge entrance and bounced back into the lane. I then hit the same Ice (and what seemed like slow motion) squared my blade just before impact. I ended up pushing her trunk into her back seat. It looked like an 
Accordion. And the poor driver....you should have seen her neck in action. Her head went way back. Would have thought that she would be injured. But she
go our of her car just fine. I didn't think of anything to say except "WHAT DID YOU DO?!!? She said, "I must have hit the bridge". I said, "Yes... you did."
We exchanged info. She managed limp away in her Sub, Sub, compact. My insurance said it was not my fault even though I was behind her because she hit a stationary object. NOT A SCRATCH ON THE PLOW.....go figure. And no airbag deployed. Lucky


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1950216 said:


> I disagree, i had a lady hit me in a minivan with my straight blade on at about 30mph. Gutted the drivers side of her van and did about $4000.00 damage to the plow, but nothing to my truck


It depends on how fast your going and how you hit them.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1950231 said:


> What an odd short term forecast.....
> 
> Kinda like don't look at this moisture here, never mind this moisture, you see nothing.


I heard the same thing on the weather radio this morning. It sounded like they didn't want me to look at the radar. Pretty funny.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;1950160 said:


> That snow band sure isn't very wide.


Look again.


----------



## Polarismalibu

So far the insurance company is really pissing me off. As of no I'm stuck at home till the cafing thing is fixed. Oh and the insurance won let them touch it for 2 business days while they process it. Time for a new company


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1950236 said:


> I heard the same thing on the weather radio this morning. It sounded like they didn't want me to look at the radar. Pretty funny.


Wait, what??? Most people set the alarm to KQ, KDWB, MAYBE country, something to motivate them. You have your alarm set to robot voice guy from the NWS???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1950240 said:


> So far the insurance company is really pissing me off. As of no I'm stuck at home till the cafing thing is fixed. Oh and the insurance won let them touch it for 2 business days while they process it. Time for a new company


Who do you have?? American Family?


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;1950237 said:


> Look again.


Got a link?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1950242 said:


> Who do you have?? American Family?


farm bureau


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1950076 said:


> You would have wrecked more of her crap then


Fixed it for you.


----------



## Camden

Since we're talking about accidents, a little while back my wife and I were on our way to Nisswa to visit her parents. We got just north of Fort Ripley when I saw a mini-van rolling down the center median. We were the first people on the scene. I flipped on my strobe lights and got out to check on the person. She was this middle aged Asian woman who spoke broken English. The contents of her vehicle were covering the ditch for 100'. She kept saying "What happened? What happened?" while she was crying. I couldn't believe she was not injured. I thought for sure I was going to encounter a dead person when I walked up to the vehicle. Less than 5 minutes later a trooper was on the scene and he told me to head out so that was the end of that.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1950241 said:


> Wait, what??? Most people set the alarm to KQ, KDWB, MAYBE country, something to motivate them. You have your alarm set to robot voice guy from the NWS???


I've got on of of those shower radios with the weather band on it. I get all the latest info while I brush my teeth.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1950240 said:


> So far the insurance company is really pissing me off. As of no I'm stuck at home till the cafing thing is fixed. Oh and the insurance won let them touch it for 2 business days while they process it. Time for a new company


Why is your Ins. involved? This should all be on her.


----------



## Buff89

What anyone be interested in a snowEx vee pro 6000?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1950250 said:


> Why is your Ins. involved? This should all be on her.


Don't we live in a no fault state. His insurance will go after her insurance at some point. Right??


----------



## Camden

Buff89;1950259 said:


> What anyone be interested in a snowEx vee pro 6000?


Does that have an auger and a vibrator?


----------



## Buff89

Camden;1950268 said:


> Does that have an auger and a vibrator?


Yes it has an auger and a vibrator. It fits in a short bed pickup.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1950245 said:


> farm bureau


Her insurance should be paying for your rental.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1950282 said:


> Her insurance should be paying for your rental.


She gave fake info


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1950283 said:


> She gave fake info


That happened to me once. Kid crushed my rear bumper. He made one mistake though he gave me his moms phone number since it was her car. Everything else was wrong. A little trip to his house(after a little research) and I had enough cash to buy two bumpers.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Barlow says a couple inches Tuesday.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Buff89;1950259 said:


> What anyone be interested in a snowEx vee pro 6000?


How much? How old? What's the capacity roughly?


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1950283 said:


> She gave fake info


So you cant find her. Didnt the cops say it was her fault? She gave the cops fake info too?? They should have her lic plate number the car has to be regestered


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1950283 said:


> She gave fake info





Ranger620;1950296 said:


> So you cant find her. Didnt the cops say it was her fault? She gave the cops fake info too?? They should have her lic plate number the car has to be regestered


Did you get her license plate # ?

Edit...Ranger beat me to it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1950293 said:


> How much? How old? What's the capacity roughly?


Holds a little over a ton, about 1 1/4 if I remember correctly.


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;1950299 said:


> Did you get her license plate # ?
> 
> Edit...Ranger beat me to it.


It was my nija like typing skills:laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1950283 said:


> She gave fake info


Well the cop should have her liscense plate number and id info


----------



## TKLAWN

It's pre treating time again.....


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1950313 said:


> It's pre treating time again.....


Quit posting negative things about government employees


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Buff89;1950272 said:


> Yes it has an auger and a vibrator. It fits in a short bed pickup.


You couldn't post this BEFORE I got the property tax letter??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If she gave fake info, then there's no other insurance to go after I'd bet


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1950320 said:


> If she gave fake info, then there's no other insurance to go after I'd bet


Possibly, she could have insurance and just gave fake info. The cop would have a way to get in touch with her. Unless he never called them which i hope isnt the case.


----------



## Doughboy12

Q,
You out fishing again today?


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1950314 said:


> Quit posting negative things about government employees


Haha! I always love that one.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1950334 said:


> Q,
> You out fishing again today?


Nope haven't been out this week. Getting lazy with nothing to do. Need snow or spring to come


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1950313 said:


> It's pre treating time again.....


Surprised they where not on Monday or Tuesday last week. But maybe I missed it.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Polarismalibu;1950283 said:


> She gave fake info


You can go down to the PD and get a copy of the report that will have all her info on. It will have her plate # that can be traced. Something doesn't add up, what info was wrong? My guess is she gave the cop an insurance card that WAS valid BUT she's expired for non pay. I had that happen this summer, sitting at a stop sign and got rear ended. It took me about 6weeks before her insurance co finally told me she didn't have coverage.

If that's the case I described you can go to the PD and inform them she didn't have insurance and she'll be charged for no insurance AND providing false info to a police officer. Ask how I know


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1950287 said:


> Barlow says a couple inches Tuesday.


Bring it.

Snow rather than freezing rain.


----------



## qualitycut

So does this mean i can write off full amount of my new truck since i traded it in vs selling it?

If you have depreciated (via*Section 179*+ normal depreciation) the cost basis down to an amount much lower than the vehicle’s current fair market value, a sale will trigger taxable recapture of some or all of the depreciation and Sec. 179.

If you trade the vehicle in for one with a value of equal or higher amount, there will be no taxable recapture.* Per Form 8824, the remaining undepreciated cost basis of the old vehicle, plus any additional amounts paid via cash and debt will become the cost basis of the new vehicle.

In regard to claiming Section 179 on the new vehicle, the rollover cost portion is not eligible; but the newly paid (via cash or debt) amounts are.* Normal deprecation is available for the amount not deducted under Sec. 179.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1950363 said:


> So does this mean i can write off full amount of my new truck since i traded it in vs selling it?
> 
> If you have depreciated (via*Section 179*+ normal depreciation) the cost basis down to an amount much lower than the vehicle's current fair market value, a sale will trigger taxable recapture of some or all of the depreciation and Sec. 179.
> 
> *If you trade the vehicle in for one with a value of equal or higher amount, there will be no taxable recapture.* Per Form 8824, the remaining undepreciated cost basis of the old vehicle, plus any additional amounts paid via cash and debt will become the cost basis of the new vehicle.*
> 
> In regard to claiming Section 179 on the new vehicle, the rollover cost portion is not eligible; but the newly paid (via cash or debt) amounts are.* Normal deprecation is available for the amount not deducted under Sec. 179.


No. Read it again. Was your old truck already fully depreciated?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1950370 said:


> No. Read it again. Was your old truck already fully depreciated?


Nope it wasnt


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1950370 said:


> No. Read it again. Was your old truck already fully depreciated?


No it wasnt, its says in you bold letters no taxable recapture if equal or more value on trade


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1950372 said:


> Nope it wasnt


Then you take whatever was left on the old truck plus the difference between the two trucks. Say they gave you 30k for the old truck and the new truck was 50k the difference would be 20k. So whatever was remaining on the old truck + 20k is what you could write off.

I'm not an accountant though.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1950377 said:


> Then you take whatever was left on the old truck plus the difference between the two trucks. Say they gave you 30k for the old truck and the new truck was 50k the difference would be 20k. So whatever was remaining on the old truck + 20k is what you could write off.
> 
> I'm not an accountant though.


Ok thats what i thought at first but read it to many times and got confused


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1950375 said:


> No it wasnt, its says in you bold letters no taxable recapture if equal or more value on trade


Recapture is the taxing of a gain. You would have a gain if you sell something for more than the depreciated value. If I sell a trailer outright (no trade) for 5k that we have had for 20 years it would be a gain. I would need to pay income taxes on that 5k.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1950379 said:


> Ok thats what i thought at first but read it to many times and got confused


I hate when that happens... :laughing:


----------



## Buff89

jimslawnsnow;1950293 said:


> How much? How old? What's the capacity roughly?


$1500 and not sure how old it is. I'll see if I can find out tho.


----------



## Doughboy12

Sun is warm.


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;1950395 said:


> Sun is warm.


That it is.


----------



## qualitycut

Can see the front lawn again


----------



## BossPlow614

jimslawnsnow;1949914 said:


> Plus the ceos would give themselves big bonuses after letting people go


Does increasing profit not justify a bonus for an employee whether they're a top level exec or even a field laborer?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1950408 said:


> Can see the front lawn again


I've had bare grass the whole time as properties up here.


----------



## Doughboy12

Potbelly... A Wreck, big and chips. It's what's for late lunch.
Peppers are hot.


----------



## Doughboy12

Guy eating with his wife/girlfriend in his smash burger uniform. @Potbelly
"I do what I want"


----------



## NorthernProServ

The turbo Tax thing is a mess. Called turbo and waited on hold for over 40 mins with no answer...I hung up at that point. Called the state and all they can say is it's there problem...they are working 24/7 to fix it......no E-file or paper copy's of turbo tax are being accepted at this time.


----------



## BossPlow614

Polarismalibu;1950005 said:


> No it's worse I can't pull both skids around like I need to. Unless my insurance gives me a rental truck


Why your insurance? It should be the insurance of the person that hit you. I would definitely try to get compensation for "lost work time" while your truck is in the body shop. I was able to receive money when my truck got hit in Nov '13 & it was in the body shop for 5 days & we had 2 small snow events during that time. The girl's insurance paid me what I had to pay my buddies to use their truck & plow, they gave an invoice & I showed it to the guy working for the insurance company.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

BossPlow614;1950411 said:


> Does increasing profit not justify a bonus for an employee whether they're a top level exec or even a field laborer?


That's not the point youngin of that comment. You read through all that's the thing you could comment to?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;1950426 said:


> The turbo Tax thing is a mess. Called turbo and waited on hold for over 40 mins with no answer...I hung up at that point. Called the state and all they can say is it's there problem...they are working 24/7 to fix it......no E-file or paper copy's of turbo tax are being accepted at this time.


Glad I have an accountant who does mine


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1950431 said:


> That's not the point youngin of that comment. You read through all that's the thing you could comment to?


Youngin??..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1950433 said:


> Youngin??..


It's hard for some to keep everyone on an equal level.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1950435 said:


> It's hard for some to keep everyone on an equal level.


I guess so........


----------



## NorthernProServ

jimslawnsnow;1950431 said:


> That's not the point youngin of that comment. You read through all that's the thing you could comment to?


I'm Starting to rethink that.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

NorthernProServ;1950438 said:


> I'm Starting to rethink that.....


Why? ...........


----------



## BossPlow614

Polarismalibu;1950283 said:


> She gave fake info


That's why I will always call the cops no matter how small or serious a crash may be.

Edit: saw that you called the cops.


----------



## CityGuy

28 and sunny


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;1950439 said:


> Why? ...........


http://www.revenue.state.mn.us/individuals/individ_income/Pages/Online_Filing_Software.aspx


----------



## BossPlow614

jimslawnsnow;1950431 said:


> That's not the point youngin of that comment. You read through all that's the thing you could comment to?


That's where I started.

I have another great example of govt waste. The city of Brooklyn Park uses a medium duty dump truck to pull a dual axle deck over trailer w/ 2 front mount mowers on it driving from city park to city park. I see it all the time in the summer. Any 3/4 ton truck can pull that, why are they using a truck that should be used to tow much larger things & costs more to operate? All this is happening while I see several city of BP 1 ton dump trucks driving around empty.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1950445 said:


> http://www.revenue.state.mn.us/individuals/individ_income/Pages/Online_Filing_Software.aspx


So its actually the states fault because they have no defense against fraudulent tax returns, it could happen with any form of submission. What a joke


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1950247 said:


> Since we're talking about accidents, a little while back my wife and I were on our way to Nisswa to visit her parents. We got just north of Fort Ripley when I saw a mini-van rolling down the center median. We were the first people on the scene. I flipped on my strobe lights and got out to check on the person. She was this middle aged Asian woman who spoke broken English. The contents of her vehicle were covering the ditch for 100'. She kept saying "What happened? What happened?" while she was crying. I couldn't believe she was not injured. I thought for sure I was going to encounter a dead person when I walked up to the vehicle. Less than 5 minutes later a trooper was on the scene and he told me to head out so that was the end of that.


I think Green,Snowguy, and a few others would agree on this. It seems that it's not always the horrific accidents that injure people but usually the smaller low speed for some reason. I know I have seen people "walk" away from accidents and I scratch my head wondering how that was possible?


----------



## BossPlow614

Figured I'd post on here to see if anyone is interested in buying my 2001 Chevy 2500HD. ECLB w/ 8.1 engine & 5 speed Allison. 196,xxx on it. PM me for more info.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Her insurance card was a fake she has no insurance at all. The cops know about it. My insurance is taking care of it they just won't pay for a rental.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

BossPlow614;1950451 said:


> Figured I'd post on here to see if anyone is interested in buying my 2001 Chevy 2500HD. ECLB w/ 8.1 engine & 5 speed Allison. 196,xxx on it. PM me for more info.


8.1 is pretty rare it seems. Heard of it, but never seen one for sale or known anyone with one


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;1950447 said:


> That's where I started.
> 
> I have another great example of govt waste. The city of Brooklyn Park uses a medium duty dump truck to pull a dual axle deck over trailer w/ 2 front mount mowers on it driving from city park to city park. I see it all the time in the summer. Any 3/4 ton truck can pull that, why are they using a truck that should be used to tow much larger things & costs more to operate? All this is happening while I see several city of BP 1 ton dump trucks driving around empty.


Maybe it's their only option due to a pickup type truck shortage. Is it a waste yes.


----------



## Ranger620

jimslawnsnow;1950456 said:


> 8.1 is pretty rare it seems. Heard of it, but never seen one for sale or known anyone with one


I have one. 2001 2500hd with the 8.1 and a western. I dont think they are uncommon but yes most have the 6.0


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1950453 said:


> Her insurance card was a fake she has no insurance at all. The cops know about it. My insurance is taking care of it they just won't pay for a rental.


Not that it will help with towing but the body shop should give you some sort of rental even if its a car to get around or maybe you dont need anything for just tranportation


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1950450 said:


> I think Green,Snowguy, and a few others would agree on this. It seems that it's not always the horrific accidents that injure people but usually the smaller low speed for some reason. I know I have seen people "walk" away from accidents and I scratch my head wondering how that was possible?


It's always the one's where you think no one would live through that when they don't have a scratch on them.


----------



## BossPlow614

jimslawnsnow;1950456 said:


> 8.1 is pretty rare it seems. Heard of it, but never seen one for sale or known anyone with one


They're pretty rare. I can't remember the percentage of those manufactured vs the trucks with the 6.0 but it was pretty low. Nonetheless, it has great power. They had more HP than the first generation Duramax. The mileage isn't much worse compared to a 6.0, maybe 1-2 mpg lower.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1950464 said:


> It's always the one's where you think no one would live through that when they don't have a scratch on them.


Yes. And the smaller light damage they are all broken up.


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1950453 said:


> Her insurance card was a fake she has no insurance at all. The cops know about it. My insurance is taking care of it they just won't pay for a rental.


With business insurance it is extra to have rental especially that will cover a truck.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;1950461 said:


> I have one. 2001 2500hd with the 8.1 and a western. I dont think they are uncommon but yes most have the 6.0


Was it made to compete with the v10's?


----------



## Ranger620

jimslawnsnow;1950471 said:


> Was it made to compete with the v10's?


I would assume so


----------



## djagusch

jimslawnsnow;1950471 said:


> Was it made to compete with the v10's?


Jim, it's a stroked out 454. Built 01 to 07, it's in alot of motor homes.


----------



## Doughboy12

NorthernProServ;1950426 said:


> The turbo Tax thing is a mess. Called turbo and waited on hold for over 40 mins with no answer...I hung up at that point. Called the state and all they can say is it's there problem...they are working 24/7 to fix it......no E-file or paper copy's of turbo tax are being accepted at this time.


Breaking news: Turbo Tax state filling block just went nation wide.


----------



## Camden

djagusch;1950480 said:


> Jim, it's a stroked out 454. Built 01 to 07, it's in alot of motor homes.


Never knew they built them all the way until 07. Lots of power with a transmission that can handle it. Sounds like a good combo!


----------



## albhb3

Doughboy12;1950490 said:


> Breaking news: Turbo Tax state filling block just went nation wide.


ouch management is gonna be pissed...

OTOH was at st Catherine's about 9am yoga pants everywhere ohh my goodness


----------



## albhb3

Camden;1950493 said:


> Never knew they built them all the way until 07. Lots of power with a transmission that can handle it. Sounds like a good combo!


If ya ever find an 07 better collect it I would assume there were very few ever built


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1950462 said:


> Not that it will help with towing but the body shop should give you some sort of rental even if its a car to get around or maybe you dont need anything for just tranportation


Yeah there hooking me up


----------



## BossPlow614

Camden;1950493 said:


> Never knew they built them all the way until 07. Lots of power with a transmission that can handle it. Sounds like a good combo!


It is a great combo! I know of one available


----------



## NorthernProServ

Doughboy12;1950490 said:


> Breaking news: Turbo Tax state filling block just went nation wide.


Heads are going to roll!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Like others have said Polaris, you either need to switch insurance companies or at least get a different agent, or at least at least review your policy.

I have a rider on mine, when I laid my tractor over, it would have paid $500 per day for rental up to $1500.

When my truck was in the shop last year after a driver totaled a car plowing, I got a check for $800 for time lost with the truck, I didn't even turn anything in.

It was at ABRA for a week.

I have 5 trucks, 3 full coverage with glass, 2 only liability. I insure about $200k in equipment, have a $5M liability coverage and am paying about $8,000 per year.

Auto Owners has paid everything, no questions asked. With the smash ups last year, the tractor this year, I'm at about $11,000 in claims in the last 12 months.


----------



## Doughboy12

albhb3;1950495 said:


> If ya ever find an 07 better collect it I would assume there were very few ever built


Was it just 07 classic?


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;1950490 said:


> Breaking news: Turbo Tax state filling block just went nation wide.


So if we already filed with them are we good?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1950508 said:


> Like others have said Polaris, you either need to switch insurance companies or at least get a different agent, or at least at least review your policy.
> 
> I have a rider on mine, when I laid my tractor over, it would have paid $500 per day for rental up to $1500.
> 
> When my truck was in the shop last year after a driver totaled a car plowing, I got a check for $800 for time lost with the truck, I didn't even turn anything in.
> 
> It was at ABRA for a week.
> 
> I have 5 trucks, 3 full coverage with glass, 2 only liability. I insure about $200k in equipment, have a $5M liability coverage and am paying about $8,000 per year.
> 
> Auto Owners has paid everything, no questions asked. With the smash ups last year, the tractor this year, I'm at about $11,000 in claims in the last 12 months.


I have been getting upset with my insurance company lately anyway I am for sure switching now. Even if they would cover a rental they said only $40 a day.

The truck is at Abra they are getting me a rental.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;1950512 said:


> So if we already filed with them are we good?


I dont know was just on the news and couldnt tell what they meant.


----------



## BossPlow614

Doughboy12;1950509 said:


> Was it just 07 classic?


That is correct.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1950449 said:


> So its actually the states fault because they have no defense against fraudulent tax returns, it could happen with any form of submission. What a joke


Correct... 11 did a story earlier this week on it... I thought the figure was something like a couple thousand returns a year resulting in 100's of millions in fraudulent returns... People would file the real one and get rejected saying one was already submitted... The IRS suggested filing as fast as possible as the solution...

I guess the QB at UND or NDSU or something was even involved in a major ring


----------



## Camden

BossPlow614;1950502 said:


> It is a great combo! I know of one available


How much? Send me a pic. Was it used as a plow truck?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1950530 said:


> How much? Send me a pic. Was it used as a plow truck?


It might even still have a Boss mount for you...


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1950514 said:


> I have been getting upset with my insurance company lately anyway I am for sure switching now. Even if they would cover a rental they said only $40 a day.
> 
> The truck is at Abra they are getting me a rental.


This story has made me send my Agent a E-mail to ensure that I have the coverage that I think I have.


----------



## qualitycut

And Tuesdays chance looks to be slipping away. Meteo is maxed out though


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1950542 said:


> This story has made me send my Agent a E-mail to ensure that I have the coverage that I think I have.


I sit down with mine every year to make sure.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1950538 said:


> It might even still have a Boss mount for you...


He is more of a quality plow owner.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I see SSS's NAM decided to pop up for Sunday now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Lesson learned. Pull the caps off of spray paint at the store and make sure the cans haven't been huffed and returned.


----------



## qualitycut

Here ya go sss

http://sharebtw.com/katy-perry-so-sexy-10-pics-1


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1950563 said:


> Lesson learned. Pull the caps off of spray paint at the store and make sure the cans haven't been huffed and returned.


But it is a free HIGH payuppayup


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1950546 said:


> And Tuesdays chance looks to be slipping away. Meteo is maxed out though


The 8" that was over me this morning when I woke up for Tuesday is now almost in Canada.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1950568 said:


> But it is a free HIGH payuppayup


Yup and the store was still able to sell it, not even theft


----------



## Bill1090

My meteo is under .5" now. And that's the NAM.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1950565 said:


> Here ya go sss
> 
> http://sharebtw.com/katy-perry-so-sexy-10-pics-1


Even if she was naked, that high waist swimsuit just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1950570 said:


> The 8" that was over me this morning when I woke up for Tuesday is now almost in Canada.


and tomorrow it will be in Iowa


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

By Sunday morning they will be onto snow for Thursday. Always 5 days out "looks to be measurable".


----------



## Ranger620

Cowboy jacks. Its whats for dinner. Nobody feels like cooking


----------



## unit28

Somwone did say rain this weekend 


A few days ago.......


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1950575 said:


> Even if she was naked, that high waist swimsuit just doesn't do it for me.


Go to the 2nd picture


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1950579 said:


> Cowboy jacks. Its whats for dinner. Nobody feels like cooking


Volunteering at hockey is whats for dinner


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1950582 said:


> Go to the 2nd picture


Go to the SI swimsuit cover.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1950581 said:


> Somwone did say rain this weekend
> 
> A few days ago.......


You called it

IF it rains......


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1950577 said:


> By Sunday morning they will be onto snow for Thursday. Always 5 days out "looks to be measurable".


Always. .......


----------



## skorum03

Green Grass;1950583 said:


> Volunteering at hockey is whats for dinner


Me too. Except I need to decide where to stop and eat before I get there


----------



## unit28

Gosh dern phat fingers .....


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1950432 said:


> Glad I have an accountant who does mine


Same here......


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1950585 said:


> Go to the SI swimsuit cover.


Hershey kisses look good too


----------



## banonea

2 gunshots at one of our apartment complex last night.......


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1950604 said:


> 2 gunshots at one of our apartment complex last night.......


They didnt pay you or what?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1950565 said:


> Here ya go sss
> 
> http://sharebtw.com/katy-perry-so-sexy-10-pics-1


They all look good to me. Lwnmwr doesn't know what he's talking about.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1950601 said:


> Hershey kisses look good too


The jean shorts aren't bad


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;1950604 said:


> 2 gunshots at one of our apartment complex last night.......


By you???.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1950604 said:


> 2 gunshots at one of our apartment complex last night.......


What can I say, I'm a trend setter.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1950605 said:


> They didnt pay you or what?


Not me, they don't know why. People living there haveno enemies. ....


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;1950609 said:


> By you???.....


If it was me it would have been a full clip......


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;1950538 said:


> It might even still have a Boss mount for you...


Price drop!!



Ranger620;1950579 said:


> Cowboy jacks. Its whats for dinner. Nobody feels like cooking


Their fish tacos are EXCELLENT!!!


----------



## unit28

A foot of snow on the way....,


for new england again


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1950538 said:


> It might even still have a Boss mount for you...


Haha. The Boss mount is gone but I still have the wiring. I'll PM you Camden.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1950616 said:


> Price drop!!
> 
> Their fish tacos are EXCELLENT!!!


Love fish tacos, had some crappies i didnt want to fry in the house last night so made some cajun slaw and made them. Awesome. I used to like shrimp tacos but had some in st johns that were so damn good everywhere around heres taste like crap now.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1950622 said:


> Haha. The Boss mount is gone but I still have the wiring. I'll PM you Camden.


Did you put a plow on the ford? You buy that new?


----------



## Camden

unit28;1950618 said:


> A foot of snow on the way....,
> 
> for new england again


Yep, they're sick of snow while we can't seem to get any. Funny how that works...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bring in a brand new decked out truck they try to give you a damn vw bug to drive. I'll walk


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1950625 said:


> Love fish tacos, had some crappies i didnt want to fry in the house last night so made some cajun slaw and made them. Awesome. I used to like shrimp tacos but had some in st johns that were so damn good everywhere around heres taste like crap now.


Yeah, you can't get the same quality seafood in Minnesota that you can get in the Caribbean. I haven't had a decent shrimp taco around here and whenever I see them on a menu now I usually pass because I just assume they'll be average.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;1950633 said:


> Bring in a brand new decked out truck they try to give you a damn vw bug to drive. I'll walk


Jesus......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1950628 said:


> Yep, they're sick of snow while we can't seem to get any. Funny how that works...


Seems like I've been there before.


----------



## BossPlow614

Polarismalibu;1950633 said:


> Bring in a brand new decked out truck they try to give you a damn vw bug to drive. I'll walk


I had a Nissan Centra once for a loaner and then a newer Focus. It was pretty damn fun ripping around and not giving a cafe about it. Ebrake around the snow covered corners in the neighborhoods, pinning it wide open from stoplights and still getting great mileage. No way id do that in my trucks, the parts are too expensive to replace when driving like that!


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1950627 said:


> Did you put a plow on the ford? You buy that new?


My 6.7 wasn't brand new. It's a 2011. 
I bought my buddies 6.0 & their Boss 8'2" VXT that had about a months worth of use on it in November. Smoking deal on both the truck & plow.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1950568 said:


> But it is a free HIGH payuppayup


That's why you hang out in the paint department. :laughing:


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1950668 said:


> That's why you hang out in the paint department. :laughing:


Duh!!!!!!...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1950542 said:


> This story has made me send my Agent a E-mail to ensure that I have the coverage that I think I have.


Same here......


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1950548 said:


> He is more of a quality plow owner.


Yeah yeah yeah...


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1950565 said:


> Here ya go sss
> 
> http://sharebtw.com/katy-perry-so-sexy-10-pics-1


Oh... my...


----------



## Camden

I made him an offer, no response yet.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1950640 said:


> My 6.7 wasn't brand new. It's a 2011.
> I bought my buddies 6.0 & their Boss 8'2" VXT that had about a months worth of use on it in November. Smoking deal on both the truck & plow.


How many miles on the 6.7?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1950616 said:


> Price drop!!


Haha, I figured you'd have a good comeback...


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1950695 said:


> Oh... my...


I still want to know what she's doing with her hand in #2.


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1950640 said:


> My 6.7 wasn't brand new. It's a 2011.
> *I bought my buddies 6.0 & their Boss 8'2" VXT* that had about a months worth of use on it in November. Smoking deal on both the truck & plow.


What did they go to?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1950699 said:


> I still want to know what she's doing with her hand in #2.


Oh... I think we know... Thumbs Up I think I found a new desktop...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Dredge talk!.....


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1950699 said:


> I still want to know what she's doing with her hand in #2.


Thinking of me.

did you read the caption under it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1950708 said:


> Thinking of me.
> 
> did you read the caption under it.


Wait, there were words on the page??????


----------



## Drakeslayer

Ryde missed the awards banquet last night

http://lakeminnetonkamag.com/2015-best-lake-minnetonka-reader's-choice-awards


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;1950717 said:


> Ryde missed the awards banquet last night
> 
> http://lakeminnetonkamag.com/2015-best-lake-minnetonka-reader's-choice-awards


Nice work Ryde! Congrats!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1950703 said:


> Dredge talk!.....


Basically I hear... "you're f'd"


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1950585 said:


> Go to the SI swimsuit cover.


Oh my... I think I found another desktop...


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;1950717 said:


> Ryde missed the awards banquet last night
> 
> http://lakeminnetonkamag.com/2015-best-lake-minnetonka-reader's-choice-awards


He owns C&C?


----------



## Camden

Done deal. Gotta figure out a date/time that works for both of us. 

I'm going to put a spreader on it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1950742 said:


> He owns C&C?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Just for kicks take a look at the 00Z Nam 4km. Damn thats a lot of freezing rain. Something tells me we will have a mess come Sunday morning. Too many models keep showing something, then nothing, then something again.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1950754 said:


> Just for kicks take a look at the 00Z Nam 4km. Damn thats a lot of freezing rain. Something tells me we will have a mess come Sunday morning. Too many models keep showing something, then nothing, then something again.


Yea some for of precipitation is going to happen. Maybe katy perry wet t shirt?


----------



## qualitycut

Gopehers are kicking some butt


----------



## albhb3

anyone going to Hudson in the morning


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;1950759 said:


> anyone going to Hudson in the morning


Nope. I'm going to hockey at 7:00 a.m. :crying:

Whats in Hudson?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

albhb3;1950759 said:


> anyone going to Hudson in the morning


Nope. Wanamingo to get my broom


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Nope, to Wild Mountain to try to teach my 9 year old to ski before his class goes there for a field trip in a couple weeks.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1950776 said:


> Nope, to Wild Mountain to try to teach my 9 year old to ski before his class goes there for a field trip in a couple weeks.


I went skiing once in my life when I was in 6th grade. I loved it and never went again.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Sweet! Curling is on. And they're playing in Blaine!


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;1950777 said:


> I went skiing once in my life when I was in 6th grade. I loved it and never went again.


I tried it once and ended up doing the splits. Never again.


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;1950780 said:


> Sweet! Curling is on. And they're playing in Blaine!


Channel????


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1950777 said:


> I went skiing once in my life when I was in 6th grade. I loved it and never went again.


Most people do something again when they love it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1950782 said:


> I tried it once and ended up doing the splits. Never again.


Ever try snow boarding? Damn that's hard


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1950777 said:


> I went skiing once in my life when I was in 6th grade. I loved it and never went again.


My youngest is one of the most indoor people you'll ever meet.

Trying to find something that'll stick to get him outside once in a while.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;1950783 said:


> Channel????


NBC Sports.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1950786 said:


> My youngest is one of the most indoor people you'll ever meet.
> 
> Trying to find something that'll stick to get him outside once in a while.


I think its great. Every kid should have a winter sport. It makes winter more fun too. I regret not skiing again but hockey apparently took too much time.


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;1950785 said:


> Ever try snow boarding? Damn that's hard


Yeah, that didn't turn out well either.


----------



## Deershack

No. Going to the gun show at the X.


----------



## Doughboy12

albhb3;1950759 said:


> anyone going to Hudson in the morning


Well...we are waiting???


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1950790 said:


> Yeah, that didn't turn out well either.


For me either. Better luck snow tubing.


----------



## Bill1090

I wonder where one gets tickets to go see curling?


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;1950795 said:


> For me either. Better luck snow tubing.


Yup. It's like a demolition derby on snow!


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;1950797 said:


> I wonder where one gets tickets to go see curling?


I think they pay you to watch it. :laughing:


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;1950799 said:


> I think they pay you to watch it. :laughing:


Couple beers and some cheese curds and I think it would be better than watching football.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's a big hot air balloon festival in the morning in Hudson.


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;1950800 said:


> Couple beers and some cheese curds and I think it would be better than watching football.


Well when you put it that way...I'm in. :waving:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1950808 said:


> It's a big hot air balloon festival in the morning in Hudson.


Hot air affair I'm told. Wife is from river falls/Hudson area


----------



## qualitycut

Cowboy jacks woodbury where its at tonight. Geez


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;1950800 said:


> Couple beers and some cheese curds and I think it would be better than watching football.


I agree. I've wanted to give it a try myself for a few years now. I love watching it in the Olympics.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1950814 said:


> Cowboy jacks woodbury where its at tonight. Geez


You see Ranger there? Guess he didn't wanna cook.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Don't look now, but the GFS matched the NAM on the meteogram.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1950817 said:


> You see Ranger there? Guess he didn't wanna cook.


I would guess he is at the one in Plymouth.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

By Wednesday evening, the entire NE of the country is supposed to get ANOTHER 20" of snow!!!


----------



## NorthernProServ

lwnmwrman22;1950821 said:


> by wednesday evening, the entire ne of the country is supposed to get another 20" of snow!!!


boo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1950818 said:


> Don't look now, but the GFS matched the NAM on the meteogram.


Matched it how so?


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1950821 said:


> By Wednesday evening, the entire NE of the country is supposed to get ANOTHER 20" of snow!!!


It would be nice if they would share.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1950825 said:


> Matched it how so?


With snow duh


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1950828 said:


> With snow duh


In Canada? This new version of Lwnmwr that finds great joy in all the colors (as do I) as well as great concern with areas far away from us has me confused sometimes.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1950829 said:


> In Canada? This new version of Lwnmwr that finds great joy in all the colors (as do I) as well as great concern with areas far away from us has me confused sometimes.


No, GFS put an inch of snow on the meteogram with the NAM for Sunday morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1950829 said:


> In Canada? This new version of Lwnmwr that finds great joy in all the colors (as do I) as well as great concern with areas far away from us has me confused sometimes.


I apologize. I just get cold sweats cause NE was like us all winter, really no snow, and now they will have almost 60" in what, 3 weeks in spots??

That would be HORRIBLE!!!


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1950833 said:


> I apologize. I just get cold sweats cause NE was like us all winter, really no snow, and now they will have almost 60" in what, 3 weeks in spots??
> 
> That would be HORRIBLE!!!


At least you would get your bonus again.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1950833 said:


> I apologize. I just get cold sweats cause NE was like us all winter, really no snow, and now they will have almost 60" in what, 3 weeks in spots??
> 
> That would be HORRIBLE!!!


Don't apologize. This is what I always keep in the back of my head, that winter can change in a moments notice. It could crank up the end of Feb. , if not soon er. You never know. Even I agree that 60" would be a bit much in that time frame.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1950833 said:


> I apologize. I just get cold sweats cause NE was like us all winter, really no snow, and now they will have almost 60" in what, 3 weeks in spots??
> 
> That would be HORRIBLE!!!


they get a different kind of storm up there though. They get monsoons of snow


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1950829 said:


> In Canada? This new version of Lwnmwr that finds great joy in all the colors (as do I) as well as great concern with areas far away from us has me confused sometimes.


I was just kidding ricky roo


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Last year I was around 25" in December, for the month. 

2010-2011 or whatever year that was where we started December with a bang, that was close to 30" in I think 10 days. 

Now double that amount of snow!!

Seriously, I don't care how much you like snow, or how much you get paid, just the logistics of that would be dreadful.

Not only that, bit a lot of us actually have space at places. They don't have any space. Every square inch is used.


----------



## Drakeslayer

This curling match is grueling. ussmileyflag


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1950840 said:


> Last year I was around 25" in December, for the month.
> 
> 2010-2011 or whatever year that was where we started December with a bang, that was close to 30" in I think 10 days.
> 
> Now double that amount of snow!!
> 
> Seriously, I don't care how much you like snow, or how much you get paid, just the logistics of that would be dreadful.
> 
> Not only that, bit a lot of us actually have space at places. They don't have any space. Every square inch is used.


Yeah, it would be too much. It would be interesting to see how those guys deal with it. Really, where would you put it?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I wonder if Interstate and the bigger guys still have their snow melters and if so, if they get called out to those areas at all.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1950840 said:


> Last year I was around 25" in December, for the month.
> 
> 2010-2011 or whatever year that was where we started December with a bang, that was close to 30" in I think 10 days.
> 
> Now double that amount of snow!!
> 
> *Seriously, I don't care how much you like snow, or how much you get paid, just the logistics of that would be dreadful.*
> 
> Not only that, bit a lot of us actually have space at places. They don't have any space. Every square inch is used.


You aren't kidding. You are not allowed to push any sidewalk snow onto the street. What would you do with it? Push it into a pile and haul it away? I think about that all the time when I see my guys clearing sidewalks. We have it soooo easy compared to them.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Drakeslayer;1950842 said:


> This curling match is grueling. ussmileyflag


6-3 now. We can do this ussmileyflag


----------



## banonea

heading out right now to pushing snow piles back, should be a fairly easy night with warm temps.

and I agree we do not need 30 inches of snow in 3 weeks........that would absolutely suck


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1950849 said:


> heading out right now to pushing snow piles back, should be a fairly easy night with warm temps.
> 
> and I agree we do not need 30 inches of snow in 3 weeks........that would absolutely suck


Bano.... It's SIXTY inches of snow in 3 weeks......


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1950852 said:


> Bano.... It's SIXTY inches of snow in 3 weeks......


that would doubly suck.......


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1950853 said:


> that would doubly suck.......


Unless katy perry is in the passenger seat


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1950858 said:


> Unless katy perry is in the passenger seat


You _have_ seen her without makeup on, right?

Edit: Sorry man.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1950858 said:


> Unless katy perry is in the passenger seat


Man, she is sure stuck in your head......but I guess i cant blame you after those pics!


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1950859 said:


> You _have_ seen her without makeup on, right?


Picture 10 on the link i posted. Plus i dont care dont ruin it for me.


----------



## NorthernProServ

who's up for a coc*.....I mean cop block.

http://www.myfoxtwincities.com/story/28047281/cop-blocking-lands-a-river-falls-man-behind-bars


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1950859 said:


> You _have_ seen her without makeup on, right?
> 
> Edit: Sorry man.


her neck down looks good to me!!!!

Must have been before proactive


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1950863 said:


> her neck down looks good to me!!!!
> 
> Must have been before proactive


That pic was taken was she was with Russel Brand. They got divorced shortly afterward. No doubt he finally saw what it was that he was married to.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1950864 said:


> That pic was taken was she was with Russel Brand. They got divorced shortly afterward. No doubt he finally saw what it was that he was married to.


i will never see her without makeup unfortunately but all I have are pictures so dont ruin my life.


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1950700 said:


> What did they go to?


They are going to buy a newer Dodge Cummins. (Insert throw up emoji)


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1950865 said:


> i will never see her without makeup unfortunately but all I have are pictures so dont ruin my life.


LOL! My favorite celebrity is Kate Beckinsale.


----------



## skorum03

Hot air affair in Hudson is kinda cool actually. Kinda breaks the winter up. Tim sigler, local country cover artist is at one of the bars right now down town, some may know who he is. Pretty busy.


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1950697 said:


> How many miles on the 6.7?


Bought with 140,xxx on it.


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1950723 said:


> Nice work Ryde! Congrats!


I don't mind the view in the pic below their listing 

My buddy knows Superior L&L pretty well also. But congrats to Joe!


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1950871 said:


> Bought with 140,xxx on it.


Hows it running? My buddies put that on in a year and they have been holding up great. Trading them in at 200k


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1950875 said:


> Hows it running? My buddies put that on in a year and they have been holding up great. Trading them in at 200k


He running hot shot loads or what?


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1950875 said:


> Hows it running? My buddies put that on in a year and they have been holding up great. Trading them in at 200k


He must never put it into park with Those kind of miles.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1950878 said:


> He must never put it into park with Those kind of miles.


Maybe exaggerated probably 100-120 they do 5500 a week buying cows from farms


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1950882 said:


> Maybe exaggerated probably 100-120 they do 5500 a week buying cows from farms


Jeez. That's 12 hours a day 7 days a week driving seems a like to much


----------



## Bill1090

17* and dark.


----------



## SnowGuy73

21° breezy foggy.


----------



## Bill1090

Sounds like they might be breaking records in KS today for high temps.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1950932 said:


> Sounds like they might be breaking records in KS today for high temps.


Locals said sw Mn and close to me could be in the 50's if we get sun today. Doesn't look too foggy out.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Holy crap that a big bumper pull.

http://rmn.craigslist.org/fod/4857399427.html


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;1950948 said:


> Holy crap that a big bumper pull.
> 
> http://rmn.craigslist.org/fod/4857399427.html[/QUOTE
> There ya go. Buy that and build yourself a race car.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1950952 said:


> jimslawnsnow;1950948 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap that a big bumper pull.
> 
> http://rmn.craigslist.org/fod/4857399427.html[/QUOTE
> 
> There ya go. Buy that and build yourself a race car.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not that handy. I can fix most stuff lawn and snow related besides engine stuff
Click to expand...


----------



## MNPLOWCO

jimslawnsnow;1950948 said:


> Holy crap that a big bumper pull.
> 
> http://rmn.craigslist.org/fod/4857399427.html


Woa, Its a building!


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1950948 said:


> Holy crap that a big bumper pull.
> 
> http://rmn.craigslist.org/fod/4857399427.html


Well cafe me.... $37,000 and I have to go buy another battery. 
"ELECTRIC JACK (COST OF BATTERY NOT INCLUDED)"


----------



## Green Grass

Doughboy12;1950981 said:


> Well cafe me.... $37,000 and I have to go buy another battery.
> "ELECTRIC JACK (COST OF BATTERY NOT INCLUDED)"


I bet that you can get them to throw one in.


----------



## Doughboy12

Green Grass;1950984 said:


> I bet that you can get them to throw one in.


....... Likely. Just caught my eye. Why would you even put that in... :laughing:


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1950840 said:


> Last year I was around 25" in December, for the month.
> 
> 2010-2011 or whatever year that was where we started December with a bang, that was close to 30" in I think 10 days.
> 
> Now double that amount of snow!!
> 
> Seriously, I don't care how much you like snow, or how much you get paid, just the logistics of that would be dreadful.
> 
> Not only that, bit a lot of us actually have space at places. They don't have any space. Every square inch is used.


How about the people too... There's no way any of us have guys that will be able to handle 3-5 days in a row...


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1950862 said:


> who's up for a coc*.....I mean cop block.
> 
> http://www.myfoxtwincities.com/story/28047281/cop-blocking-lands-a-river-falls-man-behind-bars


That's just rediculous... These people should all be arrested...


----------



## Bill1090

I'm down to 20% for Tuesday.


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1950868 said:


> They are going to buy a newer Dodge Cummins. (Insert throw up emoji)


Ahhh god...


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1950882 said:


> Maybe exaggerated probably 100-120 they do 5500 a week buying cows from farms


Thats crazy... That's like driving to Champaign, IL and back every day Mon-Fri


----------



## skorum03

cbservicesllc;1950986 said:


> How about the people too... There's no way any of us have guys that will be able to handle 3-5 days in a row...


I wouldn't want to go for that long either.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1950993 said:


> That's just rediculous... These people should all be arrested...


Why can't they just let the cops do there job!


----------



## albhb3

cbservicesllc;1951006 said:


> Thats crazy... That's like driving to Champaign, IL and back every day Mon-Fri


Theres no way there doing that on the log books


----------



## Doughboy12

Green Grass;1951013 said:


> Why can't they just let the cops do there job!


The guy interviewed is a friend of a friend on Facebook. When he posted that he was interviewed for the story I had to ask him WTF Cop Blocking was. What a pain in the cafe. 
Like the cop said...go ahead and film but stay out of the way. Clearly some people miss that part. Could go bad real fast. Just think if some do hoofer dip cafe was doing it that fateful day in IGH. Chances are they too would have been a victim.


----------



## Doughboy12

albhb3;1951020 said:


> Theres no way there doing that on the log books


14 1/2 hours a day, 7 days a week, averaging 55mph. Agree.

Math is hard. :laughing:


----------



## albhb3

Doughboy12;1951023 said:


> 14 1/2 hours a day, 7 days a week, averaging 55mph. Agree.
> 
> Math is hard. :laughing:


to bad they only get 70 unless there running team and no way in hell theres enough room for 2 guys in a pickup Talk about stank and no sleeper


----------



## Doughboy12

albhb3;1951027 said:


> to bad they only get 70 unless there running team and no way in hell theres enough room for 2 guys in a pickup Talk about stank and no sleeper


Hence the agree comment.


----------



## Doughboy12

albhb3;1951027 said:


> to bad they only get 70 unless there running team and no way in hell theres enough room for 2 guys in a pickup Talk about stank and no sleeper


How was the hot air ballooning.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;1951039 said:


> How was the hot air ballooning.


No launch. Wind blowing towards St Paul.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Drakeslayer;1951041 said:


> No launch. Wind blowing towards St Paul.


Will try again at 3 pm.


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;1951043 said:


> Will try again at 3 pm.


Did you go out there?


----------



## albhb3

Doughboy12;1951039 said:


> How was the hot air ballooning.


didn't make it out there this morning kid was up 90% of the night gonna try to make it out for sunday morning


----------



## albhb3

Green Grass;1951013 said:


> Why can't they just let the cops do there job!


nuttin better to do on there way to be a professional pan handler. Swear to god I saw a guy on Friday dressed better then me any day of the week


----------



## albhb3

Bill1090;1950952 said:


> jimslawnsnow;1950948 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap that a big bumper pull.
> 
> http://rmn.craigslist.org/fod/4857399427.html[/QUOTE
> There ya go. Buy that and build yourself a race car.
> 
> 
> 
> saw a guy on 7 pulling one just like that with a f150 about 4years ago
Click to expand...


----------



## cbservicesllc

albhb3;1951020 said:


> Theres no way there doing that on the log books


Or just within 150 air miles of their location...


----------



## Green Grass

Lwnmwr must be out tearing up the ski slopes


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1950882 said:


> Maybe exaggerated probably 100-120 they do 5500 a week buying cows from farms


A oil change per week at that rate.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1950888 said:


> Jeez. That's 12 hours a day 7 days a week driving seems a like to much


More like 18 hrs a day 4-5 days a week

The will drive from here to out in SD back then to greenbay.

My math was off, more like 3500. I


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;1951121 said:


> More like 18 hrs a day 4-5 days a week
> 
> The will drive from here to out in SD back then to greenbay.
> 
> My math was off, more like 3500. I


5500 to 6500 miles in a week is a profitable dedicated team driver set up. my neighbor owns 2 semis doing that for fed ex. It is a run that drives packages to one stop and then heads back to maplewood for the next trailer. Truck sits 4 to 5 hrs in maplewood daily. Otherwise it's moving. Tuesday morning till Saturday really late or early Sunday morning, then home for Sunday and monday, then repeat.

Very hard to find drivers willing to do that schedule.


----------



## CityGuy

28 and sunny.
Not bad out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1951129 said:


> 5500 to 6500 miles in a week is a profitable dedicated team driver set up. my neighbor owns 2 semis doing that for fed ex. It is a run that drives packages to one stop and then heads back to maplewood for the next trailer. Truck sits 4 to 5 hrs in maplewood daily. Otherwise it's moving. Tuesday morning till Saturday really late or early Sunday morning, then home for Sunday and monday, then repeat.
> 
> Very hard to find drivers willing to do that schedule.


When my dad hauled gas for Holiday, they would trade trucks every 2.5 years with 600-650k miles. That was close to 20 years ago when he retired. All runs were from Willmar to St. Cloud to Hinckley to Ladysmith to Red Wing, nothing outside of that circle. 7 days / week, 24 hours / day. 12 hour shifts, the truck would park for 1 12 hour shift Christmas Eve.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1951141 said:


> When my dad hauled gas for Holiday, they would trade trucks every 2.5 years with 600-650k miles. That was close to 20 years ago when he retired. All runs were from Willmar to St. Cloud to Hinckley to Ladysmith to Red Wing, nothing outside of that circle. 7 days / week, 24 hours / day. 12 hour shifts, the truck would park for 1 12 hour shift Christmas Eve.


I couldn't handle all that driving. Just sitting there putting up with the idiots on the road along with weather. Now short hauls wouldn't bother me. Like a 1/2 hour, hour hauls


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1951153 said:


> I couldn't handle all that driving. Just sitting there putting up with the idiots on the road along with weather. Now short hauls wouldn't bother me. Like a 1/2 hour, hour hauls


Most of the hauls were in the cities.

Most of the time it would be 1/2 hour to load, half hour drive, 1/2 hour unload, 1/2 hour return trip, repeat 6 times.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1951157 said:


> Most of the hauls were in the cities.
> 
> Most of the time it would be 1/2 hour to load, half hour drive, 1/2 hour unload, 1/2 hour return trip, repeat 6 times.


That wouldn't be bad then


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1951141 said:


> When my dad hauled gas for Holiday, they would trade trucks every 2.5 years with 600-650k miles. That was close to 20 years ago when he retired. All runs were from Willmar to St. Cloud to Hinckley to Ladysmith to Red Wing, nothing outside of that circle. 7 days / week, 24 hours / day. 12 hour shifts, the truck would park for 1 12 hour shift Christmas Eve.


That's a lot of driving!! My dad's 99 KW has 1.4 Million miles on it but he is running all over the country and takes time off when he wants.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Finished my washing machine install. I'm not 100% proud of the stand looks wise, but it does what it's supposed to. I'm into it for $75 instead of $400/for 2 closeout bases.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

If you like to see colder snowy weather don't look at accu weather for the rest of the month beside Wednesday and Thursday of this week


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I should clarify, most of the runs were inside of the above circle. Those towns were as far as they would run. When he retired, Holiday had about 300 stations. Now they are over 1200.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1951159 said:


> That's a lot of driving!! My dad's 99 KW has 1.4 Million miles on it but he is running all over the country and takes time off when he wants.


Guys I used to work for had over 4 million on their 84 Pete. I don't remember the model but it looked similar to the 378/379 but wasn't


----------



## qualitycut

Models on the meteo are really getting along.


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1951167 said:


> Guys I used to work for had over 4 million on their 84 Pete. I don't remember the model but it looked similar to the 378/379 but wasn't


Great Maintenance is key!


----------



## albhb3

Green Grass;1951173 said:


> Great Maintenance is key!


then again they were pretty simple mechanically basically a wire to the battery and starter and a throttle wire....hell now you just call for a tow


----------



## albhb3

jimslawnsnow;1951167 said:


> Guys I used to work for had over 4 million on their 84 Pete. I don't remember the model but it looked similar to the 378/379 but wasn't


Im thinking a 359 and a coffin sleeper


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1951173 said:


> Great Maintenance is key!


Yeah. It wasn't really rust either. Only thing I didn't like about it was I had to let the air out of the seat to see since they had a low viser put on it. It was purple and white. Known as the purple Pete or purple people eater


----------



## unit28

Gran apps in march.......¿


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1951157 said:


> Most of the hauls were in the cities.
> 
> Most of the time it would be 1/2 hour to load, half hour drive, 1/2 hour unload, 1/2 hour return trip, repeat 6 times.


Know a guy that drives over at holiday now works nights 4 12's wens-Saturday. Only thing is they expect ya working in blizzards, and what ever holidays your shift is on. other than that I hear its a great setup for drivers


----------



## Green Grass

albhb3;1951179 said:


> then again they were pretty simple mechanically basically a wire to the battery and starter and a throttle wire....hell now you just call for a tow


My dad's 99 KW with a C15 in it has had one injector a throw out bearing and some rear axle seals for repair. other then that it has been maintenance, wear items and bulbs.

When they did the throw out bearing at a million miles the clutch had about 40% left on it. Maintenance and proper driving goes a long way.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

albhb3;1951181 said:


> Im thinking a 359 and a coffin sleeper


Probably. It was a 36" flat top sleeper. Pretty much a coffin. My favorite truck to drive they had was a 379 extended hood with a 15 speed E/F. Best shifting and steering truck. The KW t800 wasn't bad they had. It was used and abused. Hauled many loads of corn and manure with it


----------



## unit28

Loaded 3 full trucks yesterday


On top of finishing 3 large orders and closing over 30 crates


----------



## albhb3

jimslawnsnow;1951153 said:


> I couldn't handle all that driving. Just sitting there putting up with the idiots on the road along with weather. Now short hauls wouldn't bother me. Like a 1/2 hour, hour hauls


yeah its usually the idiots that's will make you scream zero patience


----------



## Doughboy12

Roller derby girls were on Kare 11 this morning.
Big match tonight.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1950833 said:


> I apologize. I just get cold sweats cause NE was like us all winter, really no snow, and now they will have almost 60" in what, 3 weeks in spots??
> 
> That would be FANTASTIC!!!


Fixed it for you.


----------



## Greenery

unit28;1951183 said:


> Gran apps in march.......¿


I hope not.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Greenery;1951219 said:


> I hope not.


Agreed.....no thank you.


----------



## CityGuy

Well that was close. Possible kid through the ice.
Turned out it was not.


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1950875 said:


> Hows it running? My buddies put that on in a year and they have been holding up great. Trading them in at 200k


It's been great so far knock on wood. I had the trans re flash done a couple months ago and it's been awesome since. Love the power. It blows my 6.0 out of the water when it comes to power. Can't wait to put some heavy weight behind it this spring.


----------



## CityGuy

State accepting Turbo tax forms again.

http://minnesota.cbslocal.com/2015/02/07/minn-resumes-accepting-turbo-tax-returns/


----------



## BossPlow614

unit28;1951183 said:


> Gran apps in march.......¿


I like the sound of that!


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1951222 said:


> Well that was close. Possible kid through the ice.
> Turned out it was not.


Do you guys have dry suits??


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1951238 said:


> Do you guys have dry suits??


Negative. I asked about that on the way.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1951242 said:


> Negative. I asked about that on the way.


We do!!....Thumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1951249 said:


> We do!!....Thumbs Up


Good to know.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak updated.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1951270 said:


> Novak updated.


Snow likely Tuesday!


----------



## unit28

TUESDAY

A chance of snow...possibly mixed with freezing rain in the morning...then snow...possibly mixed with freezing rain in the afternoon. Light snow accumulation possible. Highs in the upper 20s. Chance of precipitation 60 percent.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1951271 said:


> Snow likely Tuesday!


I don't buy it yet. They have teased us all year this far out.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1951183 said:


> Gran apps in march.......¿


Uhhhh... what?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hmmm. Coaching bad. Sounds interesting


----------



## SnowGuy73

Up to 50% of 1-2" for Tuesday now per nws.


----------



## CityGuy

Interesting read.
http://www.mprnews.org/story/2015/02/02/climate-change-primer?gclid=CLCJ_daEz8MCFQaRaQodX1kAJQ


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1951304 said:


> Up to 50% of 1-2" for Tuesday now per nws.


40% of a wintry mix here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

3.1" on the hourly for me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Headed home to put ice on the knee.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1951346 said:


> Headed home to put ice on the knee.


What you do? Skiing?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1951346 said:


> Headed home to put ice on the knee.


Fall down go boom?


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;1951304 said:


> Up to 50% of 1-2" for Tuesday now per nws.


same here...


----------



## Bill1090

30% chance of a wintery mix for me Tuesday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

9 year old is 5'2, weighs about 115 lbs.

My oldest I taught how to ski by him holding onto my poles ahead of me, and controlling the speed by wedging behind him.

My youngest has no real coordination to begin with, then being that big of a kid his center of gravity is all messed up.

Anyways, he wiped out, we got tangled up and it didn't help the 40 year old knees feel young again .


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Lauren on the 4 just said Boston could see another 2' of snow over the next 3 days, putting them over 6' of snow in 3 weeks.


----------



## Bill1090

My NAM is up to 1.5" for 00 Wed.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1951375 said:


> Lauren on the 4 just said Boston could see another 2' of snow over the next 3 days, putting them over 6' of snow in 3 weeks.


I kinda wish I had some contacts out east. Load up a skid and cash in!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1951384 said:


> I kinda wish I had some contacts out east. Load up a skid and cash in!


It would cost more to get there and back in fuel


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1951385 said:


> It would cost more to get there and back in fuel


Not to mention you would get out there and it would snow here.

It's not quite like Bano or Quality or Polaris or MNPLOWCO driving to the north metro to work for me.

Edit.....or skorum or Ranger...I think I got everyone.


----------



## Bill1090

Novak's thinking 3-5".


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;1951385 said:


> It would cost more to get there and back in fuel


True. I was thinking more just for the sight seeing.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1951390 said:


> Not to mention you would get out there and it would snow here.
> 
> It's not quite like Bano or Quality or Polaris or MNPLOWCO driving to the north metro to work for me.
> 
> Edit.....or skorum or Ranger...I think I got everyone.


I wasn't looking at it like that


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1951393 said:


> True. I was thinking more just for the sight seeing.


Then you wouldn't need a skid. Imagine the dot Hassel too. Not to mention you don't know there laws there as well. Like parking. Plus it seems people in those areas are seem to be worse jack holes than here


----------



## Doughboy12

OK OK we get it. He wasn't really going to go....


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;1951401 said:


> Plus it seems people in those areas are seem to be worse jack holes than here


They talk funny too!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1951406 said:


> They talk funny too!


I'm sure they say that about us. Funny when I talk to people from down south they say I sound nothing like the movie Fargo. That lingo on there was horrible


----------



## Bill1090

Wild are on in 15.


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;1951408 said:


> I'm sure they say that about us. Funny when I talk to people from down south they say I sound nothing like the movie Fargo. That lingo on there was horrible


Was that them trying to be funny in the movie? I never really understood why they talked like that.


----------



## Deershack

jimslawnsnow;1951401 said:


> Then you wouldn't need a skid. Imagine the dot Hassel too. Not to mention you don't know there laws there as well. Like parking. Plus it seems people in those areas are seem to be worse jack holes than here


I resemble that remark.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1951416 said:


> Was that them trying to be funny in the movie? I never really understood why they talked like that.


I think they were dead serious with that. we have some sort of accent, but so does all the other regions


----------



## Doughboy12

Wild now...


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;1951391 said:


> Novak's thinking 3-5".


That will change


----------



## qualitycut

Novak envisions 3-5 , so now he can see into the future?


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;1951452 said:


> Novak envisions 3-5 , so now he can see into the future?


Absolutely! Novak is like Yoda.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goalllllllllllll


----------



## Bill1090

Goal!!!!!!


----------



## banonea

Replaced the lift pump in the dump truck today and it is a thing of beauty. Will post photos later, got a few to many CO2 fumes today, way too many freebies. .....


----------



## qualitycut

Around and inch now. See how many times it changes by then


----------



## CityGuy

Ribs and beer on the boss's tab.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Bill1090;1951453 said:


> Absolutely! Novak is like Yoda.


Actually, rum n coke tonight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1951482 said:


> Around and inch now. See how many times it changes by then


What were you before? And you'red talking Tuesday, right?


----------



## Doughboy12

NorthernProServ;1951486 said:


> Actually, rum n coke tonight.


Pepsi real sugar and popcorn. It's what's for "dinner"


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;1951488 said:


> Pepsi real sugar and popcorn. It's what's for "dinner"


Baked chicken and Dr Pepper here.


----------



## Doughboy12

Looks like there is a PYT behind each bench tonight. 







One more to 2000!


----------



## CityGuy

Why is it when you get together with people you work with all you can talk about is work?


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1951496 said:


> Why is it when you get together with people you work with all you can talk about is work?


Just what you have in common I guess.....2000


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1951484 said:


> Ribs and beer on the boss's tab.


Better tell the boss that there is a major change for tonight and a couple quick inches looks likely. Storm intensified. Lay off the booze and check NWS STAT!!!!!!!!!!:crying::crying::crying:


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1951498 said:


> Better tell the boss that there is a major change for tonight and a couple quick inches looks likely. Storm intensified. Lay off the booze and check NWS STAT!!!!!!!!!!:crying::crying::crying:


Is it going to work this way.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1951501 said:


> Is it going to work this way.....


No. Ignore my post. I made it all up to freak out the entire staff of the city of....... Just wait a minute.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1951498 said:


> Better tell the boss that there is a major change for tonight and a couple quick inches looks likely. Storm intensified. Lay off the booze and check NWS STAT!!!!!!!!!!:crying::crying::crying:


Are you serious?


----------



## CityGuy

Only a 30% chance and there are 4-5 that don't drink that can handle.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1951498 said:


> Better tell the boss that there is a major change for tonight and a couple quick inches looks likely. Storm intensified. Lay off the booze and check NWS STAT!!!!!!!!!!:crying::crying::crying:


You're funny...


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1951505 said:


> Only a 30% chance and there are 4-5 that don't drink that can handle.


I must have misread it. Phew. Have fun!


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1951506 said:


> You're funny...


Somebody has to liven up this thread. I found myself scrolling through some of the other threads on plowsite tonight. I haven't done that in years.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1951484 said:


> Ribs and beer on the boss's tab.


Prime rib is what I ate for dinner


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1951512 said:


> Prime rib is what I ate for dinner


You guys out west are HighRollers. I had two croissants from costco and a bite of my kids hotdog at the rink.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1951515 said:


> You guys out west are HighRollers. I had two croissants from costco and a bite of my kids hotdog at the rink.


Well that beats my dinner.

Truck is done on Monday afternoon. It won't snow on Tuesday now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1951516 said:


> Well that beats my dinner.
> 
> Truck is done on Monday afternoon. It won't snow on Tuesday now.


And you believed them? Monday will turn into Tuesday and finally Wednesday.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1951523 said:


> And you believed them. Monday will turn into Tuesday and finally Wednesday.


I can dream....


----------



## Doughboy12

Ok... All the food talk, now a DQ commercial... Time to make a milk shake.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I just remembered how much I dislike Varlomov thanks to the video montage on fsn.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1951512 said:


> Prime rib is what I ate for dinner


How was it?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Jack's frozen pizza here. Wife and MIL went to Cracker Barrel to celebrate the new washer and dryer.

I do all the work and no one is here to baby my knee.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You can update to Lollipop (Android 5.0) now if you check.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1951529 said:


> How was it?


It was very good. Now at Ridgeview with the 2 year old getting two stiches in her face.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1951532 said:


> You can update to Lollipop (Android 5.0) now if you check.


What is lollipop?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1951487 said:


> What were you before? And you'red talking Tuesday, right?


1-2 and yes


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1951532 said:


> You can update to Lollipop (Android 5.0) now if you check.


Tool late. Just got a 6 plus last night.


----------



## Doughboy12

Green Grass;1951533 said:


> It was very good. Now at Ridgeview with the 2 year old getting two stiches in her face.


No good........


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1951533 said:


> It was very good. Now at Ridgeview with the 2 year old getting two stiches in her face.


Uh oh. What did we do?


----------



## qualitycut

Bar food buger, deep fried pickles cheese curds, wafffle fries, bacon and nacho cheese on top of a patty.


----------



## skorum03

Well the bantam A team I help coach won in triple overtime tonight 5-4 to go to state. Good feeling


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1951543 said:


> Bar food buger, deep fried pickles cheese curds, wafffle fries, bacon and nacho cheese on top of a patty.


That sounds incredible


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1951534 said:


> What is lollipop?


The name given to the newest version of Android.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1951536 said:


> Tool late. Just got a 6 plus last night.


Thoughts and prayers sent your way.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1951545 said:


> Well the bantam A team I help coach won in triple overtime tonight 5-4 to go to state. Good feeling


Sweet!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1951543 said:


> Bar food buger, deep fried pickles cheese curds, wafffle fries, bacon and nacho cheese on top of a patty.


Wow, just WOW...


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1951549 said:


> Thoughts and prayers sent your way.


Thanks....so far so good. I like the bigger phone with the 2010 OS...lol


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1951541 said:


> Uh oh. What did we do?


She was at a party with the wife and fell down and put a deep gash in her cheek.


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;1951545 said:


> Well the bantam A team I help coach won in triple overtime tonight 5-4 to go to state. Good feeling


Sounds like a fun game. Good luck at state!

Meanwhile I'm trying to figure out how my girls are going to take on Edina and a Canadian team next Saturday in a tournament. UH OH.


----------



## Bill1090

skorum03;1951545 said:


> Well the bantam A team I help coach won in triple overtime tonight 5-4 to go to state. Good feeling


Atta boy!!...


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1951531 said:


> Jack's frozen pizza here. Wife and MIL went to Cracker Barrel to celebrate the new washer and dryer.
> 
> I do all the work and no one is here to baby my knee.


that's what happens when ya throw yourself down a steep incline in winter


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1951553 said:


> Wow, just WOW...


That beats the heck out of what you and I had.


----------



## albhb3

Green Grass;1951556 said:


> She was at a party with the wife and fell down and put a deep gash in her cheek.


shoulda rubbed some dirt on it :salute:


----------



## Doughboy12

Watch for the goalie .... Soon. 
Check that, now we're short handed.


----------



## Doughboy12

Green Grass;1951556 said:


> She was at a party with the wife and fell down and put a deep gash in her cheek.


Here's hoping no scar.


----------



## Green Grass

albhb3;1951562 said:


> shoulda rubbed some dirt on it :salute:


She didn't cry just knew that it needed stiches.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1951563 said:


> Watch for the goalie .... Soon.
> Check that, now we're short handed.


I'm surprised he hasn't pulled the goalie by now. Not with the penalty I know but Roy sure didn't shy away from the WAY early pull in the playoffs last year. I kinda like his style.


----------



## Green Grass

Doughboy12;1951564 said:


> Here's hoping no scar.


That little girl has had a rough enough life where she doesn't need any more scares


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1951556 said:


> She was at a party with the wife and fell down and put a deep gash in her cheek.


That sucks. I already dread those days coming.


----------



## SSS Inc.

What a goalie!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1951568 said:


> That sucks. I already dread those days coming.


My youngest fell and literally bit a hole where his front teeth were in his lip. He was fine. It amazes me how kids get injured and also how quickly they recover.


----------



## Doughboy12

Empty net...........time out.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1951570 said:


> My youngest fell and literally bit a hole where his front teeth were in his lip. He was fine. It amazes me how kids get injured and also how quickly they recover.


on the left side of her face is stiches and the right side is a bruise from when she fell and caught the wall earlier this week. Didn't cry for either.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1951569 said:


> What a goalie that Brodin is!!!!!


Fixed it for you...


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1951531 said:


> Jack's frozen pizza here. Wife and MIL went to Cracker Barrel to celebrate the new washer and dryer.
> 
> I do all the work and no one is here to baby my knee.


Just popped in a digiorno here


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1951573 said:


> on the left side of her face is stiches and the right side is a bruise from when she fell and caught the wall earlier this week. Didn't cry for either.


Tough kid. Hockey in her future?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1951574 said:


> Fixed it for you...


True....on that play. But he looks solid to me.

4 out of 9 are shut outs!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Winnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

How fun will the game Monday be?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Doughboy12

Did that last shot not go in????


----------



## Doughboy12

Gophers won 6-2 .... That's a rare double this year.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1951576 said:


> Tough kid. Hockey in her future?


Oh yeah she plays mini hockey already and we are attempting to learn to skate when we have chances.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1951570 said:


> My youngest fell and literally bit a hole where his front teeth were in his lip. He was fine. It amazes me how kids get injured and also how quickly they recover.


Was at a friends house when I was kid. His younger sister named minnow kicked me in the mouth doing the same thing. There was so much blood. Didn't take long to heal. If it were now, I'd be a baby about it


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1951582 said:


> Oh yeah she plays mini hockey already and we are attempting to learn to skate when we have chances.


Nice.......


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1951560 said:


> That beats the heck out of what you and I had.


I'm bloated from a 1 liter strawberry shake.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1951550 said:


> Sweet!!! Congrats!!


It was fun to be a part of. Never went to triple OT in the 15 or so years that I played so that was a first for me.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1951549 said:


> Thoughts and prayers sent your way.


Haha, no doubt


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;1951593 said:


> Haha, no doubt


Dare to be different....not for me.


----------



## Doughboy12

That's why I bought a chain lift.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Is this DOT legal????


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1951602 said:


> Is this DOT legal????


Looks like one of your trucks


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1951603 said:


> Looks like one of your trucks


:laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1951602 said:


> Is this DOT legal????


Its red and I bet the light shines through it. Besides the "menards" part probably not much different than the red tape they sell. Kudos to the owner for ingenuity!Thumbs Up I wonder if the guy made sure the letters were upright and legible? It looks perfect.


----------



## NorthernProServ

you guys better do a radar check.....


----------



## Green Grass

NorthernProServ;1951611 said:


> you guys better do a radar check.....


Over rated. Never rained here when the pink went through.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Green Grass;1951616 said:


> Over rated. Never rained here when the pink went through.


Good to know.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Down to around an inch Tuesday.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;1951622 said:


> Down to around an inch Tuesday.


still 1-2" here


----------



## BossPlow614

The Chipotle twitter has been hacked. Interesting stuff is being posted.


----------



## NorthernProServ

BossPlow614;1951630 said:


> The Chipotle twitter has been hacked. Interesting stuff is being posted.


Wow......someone is angry at the world


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1951576 said:


> Tough kid. Hockey in her future?


Enforcer. ....
Goalie. .....

Coach. .....

I'm guessing coach,
they never cry
lol


----------



## SnowGuy73

27° calm clouds.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Back up to 1-3" Tuesday.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1951671 said:


> Back up to 1-3" Tuesday.


Less than one inch here


----------



## Bill1090

29* and mostly cloudy.


----------



## Bill1090

I'm at less than 1".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm at 1-3 Tuesday, 1-2" Tuesday night.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The pretty map has just about all of my accounts in the 5-6" range.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak updated.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1951710 said:


> The pretty map has just about all of my accounts in the 5-6" range.


It'll change.....


----------



## Bill1090

Well mine sure jumped from yesterday.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1951710 said:


> The pretty map has just about all of my accounts in the 5-6" range.


The maps are so pretty and colorful.


----------



## Bill1090

Novak says he'll have a totals map up tomorrow.......


----------



## Bill1090

LwnMwr are you able to move today?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1951746 said:


> LwnMwr are you able to move today?


Haven't gotten out of bed yet.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This will be interesting....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

6" of snow from 6 am to 6 pm???


----------



## unit28

Quality will get the bulk......
Spit sputter nothing concerning


----------



## CityGuy

27 mostly cloudy


----------



## CityGuy

Now I remember why I don't drink that much.


----------



## Ranger620

SO which one of you fire guys is responsible for this


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1951759 said:


> 6" of snow from 6 am to 6 pm???


At least it's not ending at 6am.


----------



## Bill1090

unit28;1951770 said:


> Quality will get the bulk......
> Spit sputter nothing concerning


Is that showing precip amounts or snow amounts?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1951783 said:


> At least it's not ending at 6am.


NWS has snow from 6 am Tuesday - 6 am Wednesday for me, with .5" after midnight Tuesday night.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1951780 said:


> SO which one of you fire guys is responsible for this


Not this guy.


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1951780 said:


> SO which one of you fire guys is responsible for this


Looked like snowguy.


----------



## Bill1090

Playing around and found Boston's meteo.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Wow..almost had to change pants on that one.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1951770 said:


> Quality will get the bulk......
> Spit sputter nothing concerning


Really? What's in play this time that nothing is catching on to?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1951602 said:


> Is this DOT legal????


Nope, needs to be reflective.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1951758 said:


> This will be interesting....


Turn your ratios down... NWS is like 11.5:1


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

unit28;1951770 said:


> Quality will get the bulk......
> Spit sputter nothing concerning


Noted, I'd love a salt run


----------



## Ranger620

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1951829 said:


> Noted, I'd love a salt run


Me too. No plowing just salt runs would be awesomepayup


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1951770 said:


> Quality will get the bulk......
> Spit sputter nothing concerning


So your saying i will get the most but not much?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1951826 said:


> Turn your ratios down... NWS is like 11.5:1


The above is now at 12:1. Nams are pushing 6.5" at 16:1 now. And that's for the airport. I'd hate to see what it is for the northsiders.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1951859 said:


> The above is now at 12:1. Nams are pushing 6.5" at 16:1 now. And that's for the airport. I'd hate to see what it is for the northsiders.


Really? I'm at 12:1 and the latest runs are at 2.75 (gfs) and 3.5 (nam)... Maybe I have some things set different... And I'm still confused by Unit's post...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

.5" at 6 pm Tuesday night. 12:1 would be 6".

IF it's all snow.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1951860 said:


> Really? I'm at 12:1 and the latest runs are at 2.75 (gfs) and 3.5 (nam)... Maybe I have some things set different... And I'm still confused by Unit's post...


By looking at the precip map to snow total I am guessing it will start as rain.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1951863 said:


> .5" at 6 pm Tuesday night. 12:1 would be 6".
> 
> IF it's all snow.


And if that even hits us. Getting pretty used to it being wrong this year.


----------



## qualitycut

Kstp

Cloudy Tuesday with freezing rain mixed with snow which may cause significant delays during the morning and evening rush hour. Highs Tuesday will be in the low 30s. Cloudy Tuesday night with freezing rain changing to all snow with some accumulation possible especially north of the Twin Cities. Low temperatures will be in the low to mid 20s.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1951863 said:


> .5" at 6 pm Tuesday night. 12:1 would be 6".
> 
> IF it's all snow.


Looking at this map, compared to the pretty colors map, they are completely different.

NAM shows it heading south, which may be what unit is saying....goes even further south by Tuesday.


----------



## ryde307

Drakeslayer;1950717 said:


> Ryde missed the awards banquet last night
> 
> http://lakeminnetonkamag.com/2015-best-lake-minnetonka-reader's-choice-awards


I was there.



cbservicesllc;1950723 said:


> Nice work Ryde! Congrats!





BossPlow614;1950872 said:


> I don't mind the view in the pic below their listing
> 
> My buddy knows Superior L&L pretty well also. But congrats to Joe!


Thanks, I have a friend who works for Superior. They won for Southwest Magazine.



Bill1090;1951384 said:


> I kinda wish I had some contacts out east. Load up a skid and cash in!


I'm with you. I agree it would suck but those storms can allow some to make a good chunk of money. This year is obviously a bust but I'm hoping next year is 80"+ with some bigger back to back snow falls.



qualitycut;1951872 said:


> And if that even hits us. Getting pretty used to it being wrong this year.


I agree but hope it's correct. The timing looks to suck but I wouldn't mind some snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Weather channel is taking about Boston. 53.3" of snow in the last 16 days. 12 of the last 16 days had snow. 
They are supposed to get another 12-18" of snow through Tuesday.


Winter Storm Marcus


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

GFS has the snow going north, more over me.

NAM has the snow going south, more over SSS not quite as much over quality.
















See what I did there????


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1951863 said:


> .5" at 6 pm Tuesday night. 12:1 would be 6".
> 
> IF it's all snow.


Well... that sure looks like it bombs over me...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1951869 said:


> By looking at the precip map to snow total I am guessing it will start as rain.


That makes more sense... Speaking of rain... I thought the high today was 28... I'm at 36


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

AccuWeather has 1-2" on their banner, but then says 1-3" on the daytime.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1951901 said:


> That makes more sense... Speaking of rain... I thought the high today was 28... I'm at 36


Really??? I need to get out of bed and go do stuff!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1951890 said:


> GFS has the snow going north, more over me.
> 
> NAM has the snow going south, more over SSS not quite as much over quality.
> 
> See what I did there????


Funny guy....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

New Infinity has backup braking intervention. Stops your car before you do.

Looks like I need an Infinity for plowing.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1951906 said:


> Really??? I need to get out of bed and go do stuff!!


I stand corrected... 37


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1951908 said:


> New Infinity has backup braking intervention. Stops your car before you do.
> 
> Looks like I need an Infinity for plowing.


and large amounts of bubble wrap!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1951910 said:


> and large amounts of bubble wrap!!!


Only around the bumper.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1951909 said:


> I stand corrected... 37


Funny....28 here.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1951916 said:


> Funny....28 here.


same here.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1951916 said:


> Funny....28 here.


Same here. 10° lower then cb and only 4 miles apart weird


----------



## Green Grass

Novak Weather
1 min · 
So far this winter season, the highest daily snow total @ MSP Int'l is 3.4". We will threaten or exceed that figure on TUE.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak updated.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1951908 said:


> New Infinity has backup braking intervention. Stops your car before you do.
> 
> Looks like I need an Infinity for plowing.


:laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1951918 said:


> Same here. 10° lower then cb and only 4 miles apart weird


CB have Mexican last night???


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1951916 said:


> Funny....28 here.


Truck says 32. Bank says 35


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1951918 said:


> Same here. 10° lower then cb and only 4 miles apart weird


Maybe CB should move his thermometer out of the sun


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1951918 said:


> Same here. 10° lower then cb and only 4 miles apart weird


Hmm... I'll have to get some batteries in my other thermometer to verify...


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

33.8 here but feels colder than that


----------



## cbservicesllc

Well if it isn't Mr. Contradiction himself...


----------



## CityGuy

Anybody know what the last date is that yhe feds or state can make changes yo the 2014 taxes is?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1951933 said:


> Well if it isn't Mr. Contradiction himself...


Looks like 2 different people posted without checking with each other


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1951935 said:


> Looks like 2 different people posted without checking with each other


That's happened before when he would post the same thing repeatedly in a relatively close timespan.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1951935 said:


> Looks like 2 different people posted without checking with each other


Exactly... freezing rain vs highest snowfall at the airport this year within 2 minutes... Maybe hoping half see one and half see the other on their news feed... haha


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

cbservicesllc;1951941 said:


> Exactly... freezing rain vs highest snowfall at the airport this year within 2 minutes... Maybe hoping half see one and half see the other on their news feed... haha


Now he just has to post that it will miss us completely and he'd have all his bases covered


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1951938 said:


> That's happened before when he would post the same thing repeatedly in a relatively close timespan.


So is one his? If so, which one?


----------



## Camden

Novak's confidence is as high as its been all season. I think it's safe to start prepping like it's coming.


----------



## Bill1090

Novak has a video up.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1951952 said:


> Novak's confidence is as high as its been all season. I think it's safe to start prepping like it's coming.


Wait what? He says that every time


----------



## CityGuy

Getting high on stain fumes. This should be fun.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ian must follow Novak...


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1951955 said:


> Wait what? He says that every time


I'm referring to the video.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MidMorning GFS has 8" about 10 miles north of me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Times are changing. Had a phone jack on this same wall I'm mudding and we dilecided to remove it and mud over.


----------



## CityGuy

Well this just got fun. Trim installer will be here at 7 tomorrow. Looks like an all nighter tonight to finish sanding and lay it out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;1952006 said:


> Well this just got fun. Trim installer will be here at 7 tomorrow. Looks like an all nighter tonight to finish sanding and lay it out.


Wait, what??? Trim installer? That's the best part, especially trying to figure out the mitre angles of a nonsquare corner.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1951978 said:


> MidMorning GFS has 8" about 10 miles north of me.


This is for the event ending on Tuesday night correct?


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1952006 said:


> Well this just got fun. Trim installer will be here at 7 tomorrow. Looks like an all nighter tonight to finish sanding and lay it out.


Is Jessie doing it?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1952015 said:


> This is for the event ending on Tuesday night correct?


Correct. If you look at the address bar in the pic, you'll see the hours out the total snowfall is for.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

As far as I can tell, the color maps show up better if I zoom in, correct? Not all blurry with the counties when I was posting the whole mid-NE part of the US, yes?


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1952029 said:


> As far as I can tell, the color maps show up better if I zoom in, correct? Not all blurry with the counties when I was posting the whole mid-NE part of the US, yes?


I think the zoomed view is much better.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1952029 said:


> As far as I can tell, the color maps show up better if I zoom in, correct? Not all blurry with the counties when I was posting the whole mid-NE part of the US, yes?


So, you're really digging these maps huh?


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1952038 said:


> So, you're really digging these maps huh?


It's the colors!!!


----------



## Bill1090

Green Grass;1952040 said:


> It's the colors!!!


This. ^ How could you not dig the colors?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1952040 said:


> It's the colors!!!


Its funny...Lwnmwr use to ridicule me when I posted these nonstop a few years ago. Maybe because I posted the GFS on too much.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1952038 said:


> So, you're really digging these maps huh?


I see them as a breakdown of JohnDee's thoughts. If you go to his site, he posted last on Thursday.

For the 5-10 day outlook, he has a 4"+ line essentially where this map has the most snow, although he was a little more west.

Although I realize it's only the GFS, and the site they are from is geared more towards the east coast, at least it's a quick visual reference.

And...I've always looked at them, just decided to post the screen shots vs JohnDee.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1952047 said:


> Its funny...Lwnmwr use to ridicule me when I posted these nonstop a few years ago. Maybe because I posted the GFS on too much.


Nah, it's because you would only post them when they showed 20".


----------



## IDST

just got bumbed from 1-3 to 2-4 70%


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Plus my dad always says "what goes around, comes around".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

AND I like stealing SSS's material.


----------



## cbservicesllc

2-4 and less than 1 here now... Last NAM went down a bit...


----------



## unit28

Speaking of the......


GFS




...NORTHERN PLAINS/UPPER MS VALLEY...

NORTHERN STREAM SHORTWAVE ENERGY MOVING EASTWARD THROUGH THE
NORTHERN ROCKIES WILL EJECT INTO THE NORTHERN PLAINS WILL SPREAD
LIGHT SNOW ACROSS NERN MT...ACROSS THE DAKOTAS AND NORTHERN MS
VALLEY. 

THE GFS WAS PREFERRED HERE WITH THE LOW COMPARED TO THE
WEAKER NAM.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1952055 said:


> AND I like stealing SSS's material.


:laughing:

You did kind of take that Meteogram link I posted a few years ago and ran with it. I guarantee this is the only thread always talking about meteograms. I always wanted to know where Paul Douglas got that thing. Thanks to Google and IA state it became a reality.


----------



## Bill1090

I'm at basically nothing.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1952058 said:


> 2-4 and less than 1 here now... Last NAM went down a bit...


Same here. Now that NWS jumped on board all the models will back off tonight.


----------



## unit28

It said tue ,
and low chace above 4

I still say quality and se from there
for the bulk


----------



## SSS Inc.

......


tklawn;506170 said:


> well it looks like we will get 2-4 inches by tuesday night i ure hope we don't get too much freezing rain as highs are supposed to be around freezing. The equipment has been patiently waiting since last week. :d:d:d


I hear ya!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1952063 said:


> I'm at basically nothing.


You're always welcome to come plow for me. I tell everyone I'll be more than fair. It won't replace plowing your own stuff, but you can make some spending money.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1952068 said:


> ......
> 
> I hear ya!


That's just about dead on too!!! :laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I swear that TK guy must have that same post copied to his clipboard. He posts that more than anything!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Still at less than inch


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1952069 said:


> You're always welcome to come plow for me. I tell everyone I'll be more than fair. It won't replace plowing your own stuff, but you can make some spending money.


If you end up wanting help give me a holler and I'll head up there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1952066 said:


> It said tue ,
> and low chace above 4
> 
> I still say quality and se from there
> for the bulk


So you're doing the Charchian, doing the opposite of NWS and more or less going with the NAM...

Hmmmmmm.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1952075 said:


> If you end up wanting help give me a holler and I'll head up there.


It's always a standing offer for anyone here.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1952068 said:


> ......
> 
> I hear ya!


Nice timing...


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1952011 said:


> Wait, what??? Trim installer? That's the best part, especially trying to figure out the mitre angles of a nonsquare corner.


Not for the for this guys price. He can have it. Too many doors and angles for me.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1952018 said:


> Is Jessie doing it?


No Dean's buddy called and said he could for half anyone else's price. 20 an hour ff discount.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Up to 70% still 1-3".


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1952084 said:


> No Dean's buddy called and said he could for half anyone else's price. 20 an hour ff discount.


Can't pass up that deal.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1952095 said:


> Can't pass up that deal.


No kidding. All I have to do is have it ready and have it roughly laid out.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1952093 said:


> Up to 70% still 1-3".


Bring it on.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1952040 said:


> It's the colors!!!


Well it's reading otherwise and we all know about that and Waverly.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well shoot. Looks like I can't pull this phone jack out. Or I have to cut a bigger hole in the wall, put the entire phone jack into the wall and patch over it.

Apparently my phones are all running off the same line, so if I to just disconnect the wires, my phone phones don't work. However my internet does.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1952109 said:


> Well shoot. Looks like I can't pull this phone jack out. Or I have to cut a bigger hole in the wall, put the entire phone jack into the wall and patch over it.
> 
> Apparently my phones are all running off the same line, so if I to just disconnect the wires, my phone phones don't work. However my internet does.


Just cut the wires off the jack and splice the two ends together


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1952120 said:


> Just cut the wires off the jack and splice the two ends together


I have a red, black, yellow and green wire in my jack. What wires?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1952109 said:


> Well shoot. Looks like I can't pull this phone jack out. Or I have to cut a bigger hole in the wall, put the entire phone jack into the wall and patch over it.
> 
> Apparently my phones are all running off the same line, so if I to just disconnect the wires, my phone phones don't work. However my internet does.


Why not just get some of those little phone line connectors ( clear with red button you squeeze) and slice all the wires and shove them into the wall? I'm assuming there's a tiny hole there already???

EDIT: Took too long to post, cb beat me to it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1952121 said:


> I have a red, black, yellow and green wire in my jack. What wires?


Are there wires coming in the back of the jack? You probably have two of each color. My guess is the second set runs to the next jack in line.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1952124 said:


> Are there wires coming in the back of the jack? You probably have two of each color. My guess is the second set runs to the next jack in line.


No, there was just one "group" of wires that dead ended into the jack.

I cut each wire, taped each wire and then taped the whole thing and shoved it into the wall. None of my other jacks work now.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1952124 said:


> Are there wires coming in the back of the jack? You probably have two of each color. My guess is the second set runs to the next jack in line.


Thats what I was thinking... now his post with the colors confused me... I'm not a phone expert... Maybe even if its just one line deadending he has to terminate it somehow...?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1952125 said:


> No, there was just one "group" of wires that dead ended into the jack.
> 
> I cut each wire, taped each wire and then taped the whole thing and shoved it into the wall. None of my other jacks work now.


How many wires. Are you sure there were only 4??????????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm assuming they make a circuit somehow. The line comes in, goes through the phone jack, then goes to the next, back to the service box. I just don't know which color to hook to which color to make the circuit.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1951908 said:


> New Infinity has backup braking intervention. Stops your car before you do.
> 
> Looks like I need an Infinity for plowing.


Same here, took out the bumper on my truck.......AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1952128 said:


> How many wires. Are you sure there were only 4??????????


Welllll....I didn't have my glasses on at the time, but even without them I'm 20/50. Pretty sure I can count wires even blindfolded.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1952129 said:


> I'm assuming they make a circuit somehow. The line comes in, goes through the phone jack, then goes to the next, back to the service box. I just don't know which color to hook to which color to make the circuit.


Did 2 go in the top and 2 go in the bottom... or one side or another?


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1952126 said:


> Thats what I was thinking... now his post with the colors confused me... I'm not a phone expert... Maybe even if its just one line deadending he has to terminate it somehow...?


He needs to look inside in the jack he took off and see what went where in there. Phone lines actually only need two wires (usually read and green) so maybe someone did something weird in the past. Phone lines always have all four wires but usually they don't do anything.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1952132 said:


> Did 2 go in the top and 2 go in the bottom... or one side or another?


Red left side top
Black left side bottom
Yellow right side top
Green right side bottom.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1952131 said:


> Welllll....I didn't have my glasses on at the time, but even without them I'm 20/50. Pretty sure I can count wires even blindfolded.


They are tiny.

Open up the jack and see what touched what. Then reconnect the ones that went together.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;1951960 said:


> Getting high on stain fumes. This should be fun.


Did that last night on gas and exhaust


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1952133 said:


> He needs to look inside in the jack he took off and see what went where in there. Phone lines actually only need two wires (usually read and green) so maybe someone did something weird in the past. Phone lines always have all four wires but usually they don't do anything.


Agreed... thinking they may have used all 4 to create jack and return it back...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Do you have access from the basement? Can you see the wire you pulled come through the floor and head anywhere.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1952135 said:


> Red left side top
> Black left side bottom
> Yellow right side top
> Green right side bottom.


Pic of the jack? Maybe an "in" side and an "out" side? Match said colors together and go...?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Well the good news in there are only a handful possible combinations. Strip the wires and start touching things together until it works.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1952138 said:


> They are tiny.
> 
> Open up the jack and see what touched what. Then reconnect the ones that went together.


Just about back to Menard's. Gonna grab the smallest phone jack I can find.

Not sure I can dig out the old jack, it's in the garbage somewhere and the wife's been cleaning the fridge. 

Figure worse case scenario, hook everything into a new phone jack, make sure the others work, tape the new phone jack up, cut a hole in the wall and shove it in, patch over it.


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1952068 said:


> ......
> 
> I hear ya!


:laughing: I was waiting for this to be posted.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1952011 said:


> Wait, what??? Trim installer? That's the best part, especially trying to figure out the mitre angles of a nonsquare corner.


Thats why you cope your corners then it doesnt matter if its square or not


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1952147 said:


> Just about back to Menard's. Gonna grab the smallest phone jack I can find.
> 
> Not sure I can dig out the old jack, it's in the garbage somewhere and the wife's been cleaning the fridge.
> 
> Figure worse case scenario, hook everything into a new phone jack, make sure the others work, tape the new phone jack up, cut a hole in the wall and shove it in, patch over it.


You can accomplish the same thing by just pairing up the wires and seeing if it works. Did you just cut the wires on the back or was this the kind that opens up with 4 little screws inside??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1952155 said:


> You can accomplish the same thing by just pairing up the wires and seeing if it works. Did you just cut the wires on the back or was this the kind that opens up with 4 little screws inside??


Cut them......

I know I can pair them up, I just don't know what color. Don't wanna cafe up all my other stuff hooked into the phone line if I do it backwards.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1952153 said:


> Thats why you cope your corners then it doesnt matter if its square or not


What about an outside corner?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

New phone jack has the same wiring.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1952158 said:


> Cut them......
> 
> I know I can pair them up, I just don't know what color. Don't wanna cafe up all my other stuff hooked into the phone line if I do it backwards.


Yeah but putting the four wires into a new jack won't help. Its not going to combine them in the jack. The original installer may have combined them but you don't know unless you find that jack. Make your kids dig in the garbage.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1952159 said:


> What about an outside corner?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


Thats what they make color match putty for:laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1952160 said:


> New phone jack has the same wiring.


Here's to it working.  I'm having a hard time seeing how this will but hey you never know. If all four wires went independently to each terminal something else must have happened. I think anyway.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1952163 said:


> Thats what they make color match putty for:laughing:


Exactly why all my trim is white. Everything looks perfect after a little patching and paint.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1952163 said:


> Thats what they make color match putty for:laughing:


I have lots just in case.


----------



## Ranger620

Geez I guess nobody wants to cook again. Been out to eat all weekend for dinner. Broadway pizza is whats for dinner. If you ever been there and havent tried the plumb wings they are a must. I no it sounds gross but they are really good


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1952166 said:


> Here's to it working.  I'm having a hard time seeing how this will but hey you never know. If all four wires went independently to each terminal something else must have happened. I think anyway.


I'm sure the red and black went together, yellow and green went together.

If I hook the new plate to the wires, plug the phone into the new plate and not works, then I can see which wires go together.

If it doesn't work, something else is going on.

Plus it cost me $2 for a new jack rather than dig through that garbage in the garbage.


----------



## CityGuy

Stain is done.
Doors are sealed and drying.
Trim and casind sanded.

Now to figure out where this all goes.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1952170 said:


> Geez I guess nobody wants to cook again. Been out to eat all weekend for dinner. Broadway pizza is whats for dinner. If you ever been there and havent tried the plumb wings they are a must. I no it sounds gross but they are really good


Local pizza joint has wings. They sell a Spicy Plum that's good, so I believe ya.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1952146 said:


> Well the good news in there are only a handful possible combinations. Strip the wires and start touching things together until it works.


Correct...


----------



## CityGuy

All this pizza talk made me order in tonight.


----------



## albhb3

we don't need anymore ******* bike trails in mn on5


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;1952170 said:


> Geez I guess nobody wants to cook again. Been out to eat all weekend for dinner. Broadway pizza is whats for dinner. If you ever been there and havent tried the plumb wings they are a must. I no it sounds gross but they are really good


We have one in Rochester, they are one of my plow accounts.


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1952170 said:


> Geez I guess nobody wants to cook again. Been out to eat all weekend for dinner. Broadway pizza is whats for dinner. If you ever been there and havent tried the plumb wings they are a must. I no it sounds gross but they are really good


Ribs are for dinner.


----------



## Bill1090

Grilled cheese here.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Homemade Broccoli and cheese soup with Popovers. Thumbs Up


----------



## Camden

albhb3;1952188 said:


> we don't need anymore ******* bike trails in mn on5


Could not agree more! My town's leaders are hot on the idea of a bike trail coming through here and they claim it'll bring MILLIONS into our local economy. Millions? Are you freaking kidding me? Sooo ridiculous!!


----------



## qualitycut

Now i see why the news can keep getting away with talking snow, you guys get excited quick. I can't till it actually starts


----------



## qualitycut

I kinda caught the end of kstp but sounded like it could go north?


----------



## unit28

Phone home

Jack......

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...j4GwAQ&usg=AFQjCNFEZ9qR92ZlJvObKOwcv-zY9L-7Ow


----------



## TKLAWN

Wife made meatloaf, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1952207 said:


> Now i see why the news can keep getting away with talking snow, you guys get excited quick. I can't till it actually starts


I'm not excited.....just watching.

The euro is more north kind of like the GFS. We are all in it though.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1952191 said:


> Ribs are for dinner.


Man I knew I should have stopped out.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1952204 said:


> Homemade Broccoli and cheese soup with Popovers. Thumbs Up


Homemade popovers?


----------



## Green Grass

Bill1090;1952203 said:


> Grilled cheese here.


You are going all out for dinner.


----------



## Camden

Sounds like northern MN could get 7"+. Lucky devils.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1952222 said:


> Man I knew I should have stopped out.


Don't worry it never fails that when the wife makes a good dinner I get to eat it cold.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1952211 said:


> I kinda caught the end of kstp but sounded like it could go north?


Yes if thats where west cenwiis


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1952223 said:


> Homemade popovers?


Oh yeah. We had to buy a second popover pan because we like them so much. Easy to make.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1952228 said:


> Don't worry it never fails that when the wife makes a good dinner I get to eat it cold.


Usually happens that way.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1952230 said:


> Oh yeah. We had to buy a second popover pan because we like them so much. Easy to make.


We have two pans


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1952230 said:


> Oh yeah. We had to buy a second popover pan because we like them so much. Easy to make.


Wife had to have the pan too for wedding gift and has used it once in 7 years.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1952206 said:


> Could not agree more! My town's leaders are hot on the idea of a bike trail coming through here and they claim it'll bring MILLIONS into our local economy. Millions? Are you freaking kidding me? Sooo ridiculous!!


Agreed! Then you put all the trails in... spend a ton maintaining them and plowing then... and then they STILL ride on the road! My City has a ton of trails on both sides of roads... Ever see any bikes on them? NOPE...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Okay....tried hooking the wires together, nothing.

Put the new phone jack on, nothing.

Not even on the new phone jack.

Dug out the old DSL Filter, plugged that in, have dial tone in the kitchen (where I want to take out the jack), nothing in the bedroom.

Took the DSL filter combo to the bedroom, nothing anywhere.

Put the DSL filter back in the kitchen, pulled a DSL filter from a phone jack in the basement, put it in the bedroom, nothing.


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1952238 said:


> Wife had to have the pan too for wedding gift and has used it once in 7 years.


Did she fail the first time? It happens. Fill one with water half way. For some reason it helps them rise.


----------



## Bill1090

Green Grass;1952224 said:


> You are going all out for dinner.


Hey I added tomato soup too.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1952243 said:


> Okay....tried hooking the wires together, nothing.
> 
> Put the new phone jack on, nothing.
> 
> Not even on the new phone jack.
> 
> Dug out the old DSL Filter, plugged that in, have dial tone in the kitchen (where I want to take out the jack), nothing in the bedroom.
> 
> Took the DSL filter combo to the bedroom, nothing anywhere.
> 
> Put the DSL filter back in the kitchen, pulled a DSL filter from a phone jack in the basement, put it in the bedroom, nothing.


Sounds like no phone in the bedroom.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1952244 said:


> Did she fail the first time? It happens. Fill one with water half way. For some reason it helps them rise.


Didn't fail just doesn't make them. Might have too for v day for her.


----------



## CityGuy

Oh and SSS new highway at 9 if no storm coverage


----------



## Bill1090

Doesn't look like HTH will air tonight. Maria LaRosa is looking good though.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1952243 said:


> Okay....tried hooking the wires together, nothing.
> 
> Put the new phone jack on, nothing.
> 
> Not even on the new phone jack.
> 
> Dug out the old DSL Filter, plugged that in, have dial tone in the kitchen (where I want to take out the jack), nothing in the bedroom.
> 
> Took the DSL filter combo to the bedroom, nothing anywhere.
> 
> Put the DSL filter back in the kitchen, pulled a DSL filter from a phone jack in the basement, put it in the bedroom, nothing.


Oh No!!!!!!! What wires did you touch to what? Next idea...........go to the next nearest jack and see what color the wires are coming to it. OR>>>>> find that wire from the kitchen and follow it. Where does it go?...


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1952251 said:


> Didn't fail just doesn't make them. Might have too for v day for her.


Do the water trick. EVERYONE says do it.


----------



## Bill1090

I'm at 1-2" now per my weather story.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;1952254 said:


> Doesn't look like HTH will air tonight. Maria LaRosa is looking good though.


Yeah she is.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1952250 said:


> Sounds like no phone in the bedroom.


But that's where we want to move the base for the land line to.

Right now the base for the landline is right in the middle of a wall by itself.

Only thing I can come up with is the wire runs from the kitchen, downstairs, then back upstairs to the bedroom.

Pulling the DSL filter messes the line up. Headed back to Menard's one last time to get a new DSL filter to put in the line.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1952262 said:


> But that's where we want to move the base for the land line to.


Some times in life you don't get everything you want.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1952262 said:


> But that's where we want to move the base for the land line to.
> 
> Right now the base for the landline is right in the middle of a wall by itself.
> 
> Only thing I can come up with is the wire runs from the kitchen, downstairs, then back upstairs to the bedroom.
> 
> Pulling the DSL filter messes the line up. Headed back to Menard's one last time to get a new DSL filter to put in the line.


Of course pulling the filter messes up the line. That means the filter works.

Whoa whoa whoa. Did you ever have a phone hooked up in the bedroom? Maybe it never worked...........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

At least the 6-8" went away.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1952270 said:


> At least the 6-8" went away.


What is pink? 1"?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1952266 said:


> Of course pulling the filter messes up the line. That means the filter works.
> 
> Whoa whoa whoa. Did you ever have a phone hooked up in the bedroom? Maybe it never worked...........


Yeah, we used to have a phone in there, along with the DSL filter.

Then we went to all cordless and got rid of the phone hooked up in the bedroom, along with the filter apparently.

Everything still worked elsewhere.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gas went up 10 cents since my last trip in. $2.25. Diesel is $2.59.

Getting to the point of looking at diesels again.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1952272 said:


> What is pink? 1"?


Dark pink up to 2".


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1952275 said:


> Gas went up 10 cents since my last trip in. $2.25. Diesel is $2.59.
> 
> *Getting to the point of looking at diesels again.*


I cant believe you just said that Thumbs Up


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1952275 said:


> Gas went up 10 cents since my last trip in. $2.25. Diesel is $2.59.
> 
> Getting to the point of looking at diesels again.


I'm sure diesel will skyrocket again.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1952243 said:


> Okay....tried hooking the wires together, nothing.
> 
> Put the new phone jack on, nothing.
> 
> Not even on the new phone jack.
> 
> Dug out the old DSL Filter, plugged that in, have dial tone in the kitchen (where I want to take out the jack), nothing in the bedroom.
> 
> Took the DSL filter combo to the bedroom, nothing anywhere.
> 
> Put the DSL filter back in the kitchen, pulled a DSL filter from a phone jack in the basement, put it in the bedroom, nothing.


Sounds like a phone call to century link or whoever you have... "Don't know what happened... just went dead! Fix it now!"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I've said before I miss my diesels. If it's fiscally responsible to go back, I will.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1952275 said:


> Gas went up 10 cents since my last trip in. $2.25. Diesel is $2.59.
> 
> Getting to the point of looking at diesels again.


I'm glad I have 2 of them.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1952270 said:


> At least the 6-8" went away.


What is the light green & dark green?


----------



## SSS Inc.

bossplow614;1952283 said:


> what is the light green & dark green?


4-5, 5-6"..


----------



## NorthernProServ

ok, here is a question.....

When in full scoop and tapping the back/retract button the wings should stop almost instantly after hitting the button. However, the right wing on one of the plows takes 1-2 seconds to stop. If you tap the retract button the right wing goes from full scoop to full vee in just 3-4 taps.

Problem is most noticeable when the plow is in the air as there is less resistance.

What would be causing that?

Off the top of my head I can think of cylinder or the valve body < (if that's even whats its called, IDK.)


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1952281 said:


> I've said before I miss my diesels. If it's fiscally responsible to go back, I will.


Why do you miss them? You are always pro gas


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1952283 said:


> What is the light green & dark green?


For the most part each color is an inch, until you get to the dark green, then after that 2".


----------



## SSS Inc.

NorthernProServ;1952287 said:


> ok, here is a question.....
> 
> When in full scoop and tapping the back/retract button the wings should stop almost instantly after hitting the button. However, the right wing on one of the plows takes 1-2 seconds to stop. If you tap the retract button the right wing goes from full scoop to full vee in just 3-4 taps.
> 
> Problem is most noticeable when the plow is in the air as there is less resistance.
> 
> What would be causing that?
> 
> Off the top of my head I can think of cylinder or the valve body < (if that's even whats its called, IDK.)


I don't have any v-plows but hydraulic power to retract or by Spring? If by Spring I could see how a cartridge valve could be sticking briefly.


----------



## unit28

BossPlow614;1952283 said:


> What is the light green & dark green?


Its the location where the gfs 500mb track is setting up

Little bit more shift and it might go where im thinking.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks by noon we should have about 3".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1952293 said:


> Its the location where the gfs 500mb track is setting up
> 
> Little bit more shift and it might go where im thinking.....


I'm hoping on you.......


----------



## albhb3

Bill1090;1952279 said:


> I'm sure diesel will skyrocket again.


shut your mouth!:angry:

gotta fill up in the morning


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1952280 said:


> Sounds like a phone call to century link or whoever you have... "Don't know what happened... just went dead! Fix it now!"


You're kidding, right?? Can't learn anything that way.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1952257 said:


> Do the water trick. EVERYONE says do it.


Will give it a try on Saturday


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;1952292 said:


> I don't have any v-plows but hydraulic power to retract or by Spring? If by Spring I could see how a cartridge valve could be sticking briefly.


Retract by spring.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Menards in Brooklyn Park is closing March 20th, building a new super store there.


----------



## Bill1090

albhb3;1952297 said:


> shut your mouth!:angry:
> 
> gotta fill up in the morning


Hey I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## SSS Inc.

NorthernProServ;1952301 said:


> Retract by spring.


Then I would take a look at the valve that controls the right wing. I've had sticky valves on other plows (and other equipment for that matter). About the only thing that makes sense. I guess the switch itself could be sticking. Get a test light on the solenoid that controls that wing and see if it shuts off when you let go of the switch. If it does it almost has to be the valve.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OK. Now it's getting stupid.

Made sure there's a DSL filter at every jack. Now I have ZERO dial tone anywhere.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1952312 said:


> OK. Now it's getting stupid.
> 
> Made sure there's a DSL filter at every jack. Now I have ZERO dial tone anywhere.


You and wires are like water and oil, they don't mix!


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1952312 said:


> OK. Now it's getting stupid.
> 
> Made sure there's a DSL filter at every jack. Now I have ZERO dial tone anywhere.


At least you know you shouldn't try a career with the phone company.


----------



## unit28

Meatloaf tomorrow. ...ussmileyflag


----------



## Green Grass

djagusch;1952315 said:


> You and wires are like water and oil, they don't mix!


You better go over and help him!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;1952321 said:


> At least you know you shouldn't try a career with the phone company.


I don't know, I've had some guys out from the phone company and cable company that are pretty much on par with Lwnmwrs skills.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1952322 said:


> Meatloaf tomorrow. ...ussmileyflag


Oh yeah.

...


----------



## djagusch

Green Grass;1952325 said:


> You better go over and help him!!!


I do that during the summer when he can't figure out irrigation stuff. It's usually easier to talk him out of trying to figure it out compared to him trying to fix it first.


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;1952328 said:


> I don't know, I've had some guys out from the phone company and cable company that are pretty much on par with Lwnmwrs skills.


Same here. I've often wondered if they are the ones that couldn't make it as a sparky so they got a job with the phone/cable company.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1952330 said:


> Oh yeah.
> 
> ...


What's all that mean?

Never know if its weather or food related. Spaghetti charts and meat loaf day


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;1952330 said:


> Oh yeah.
> 
> ...


I'm liking that one.


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;1952334 said:


> What's all that mean?
> 
> Never know if its weather or food related. Spaghetti charts and meat loaf day


I think the red means lots of snow.


----------



## TKLAWN

These Grammy awards are just strange, some say creative I say strange.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1952328 said:


> I don't know, I've had some guys out from the phone company and cable company that are pretty much on par with Lwnmwrs skills.


Here too....


----------



## Bill1090

TKLAWN;1952340 said:


> These Grammy awards are just strange, some say creative I say strange.


Some of the sights are not terrible.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1952338 said:


> I think the red means lots of snow.


But everyone has s showing none for sw Mn


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1952340 said:


> These Grammy awards are just strange, some say creative I say strange


This........


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1952334 said:


> What's all that mean?
> 
> Never know if its weather or food related. Spaghetti charts and meat loaf day


I was just replying to Units GFS 500mb Vorticity map with the NAM 500 mb vorticity map from the same forecast hour.  And oh yeah on the Meatloaf part.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1952334 said:


> What's all that mean?
> 
> Never know if its weather or food related. Spaghetti charts and meat loaf day


I think it has to do with where the snow may spin, something to do with wind direction


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;1952346 said:


> But everyone has s showing none for sw Mn


I don't know. I can only read the spaghetti charts.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got dial tone back in the kitchen.

None of the other phone jacks have dial tone.

Gonna put the phone back in the kitchen.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1952355 said:


> Got dial tone back in the kitchen.
> 
> None of the other phone jacks have dial tone.
> 
> Gonna put the phone back in the kitchen.


I don't know why but that made me laugh.  I'm sorry.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1952330 said:


> Oh yeah.
> 
> ...


Wait, does that say 06z Thursday? Isn't that Wed night then?


----------



## CityGuy

Well if HTH is a bust Ultimate Factory Cat is on cnbc at 9


----------



## Green Grass

djagusch;1952332 said:


> I do that during the summer when he can't figure out irrigation stuff. It's usually easier to talk him out of trying to figure it out compared to him trying to fix it first.


You better go help him before he manages to burn his house down some how with low voltage.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1952360 said:


> I don't know why but that made me laugh.  I'm sorry.


Nope, you're fine. I can admit I'm a failure.

I should probably call the phone company and see if it's something to do with the box outside. Seems odd it no longer works, just dead.


----------



## Camden

Bill1090;1952344 said:


> Some of the sights are not terrible.


They should keep a camera on Taylor Swift the whole time. She has sure blossomed into a gorgeous woman.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1952361 said:


> Wait, does that say 06z Thursday? Isn't that Wed night then?


Yes...........Bringing the winds and chill in.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1952365 said:


> Nope, you're fine. I can admit I'm a failure.
> 
> I should probably call the phone company and see if it's something to do with the box outside. Seems odd it no longer works, just dead.


If you have one phone working the box should be fine. Is your basement finished or not. If you have access from the basement this is super easy.

MAYBE you put a drywall screw through a line.


----------



## Bill1090

Camden;1952366 said:


> They should keep a camera on Taylor Swift the whole time. She has sure blossomed into a gorgeous woman.


Yes she has. It looks like Miranda lost a few pounds too. She's starting to look like when she first started out.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1952366 said:


> They should keep a camera on Taylor Swift the whole time. She has sure blossomed into a gorgeous woman.


I was thinking the same thing. She used to just be that cute little thing now shes gorgeous


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1952369 said:


> If you have one phone working the box should be fine. Is your basement finished or not. If you have access from the basement this is super easy.
> 
> MAYBE you put a drywall screw through a line.


I can see where the phone line comes in to the house on the outside, it's directly behind where the phone jack was.

The jack is nowhere near the Sheetrock work.

I have another line going into the basement, for when my parents still owned the house, I was living downstairs and had a business line.

All lines worked since I since dumped the extra line.


----------



## Camden

Bill1090;1952370 said:


> Yes she has. It looks like Miranda lost a few pounds too. She's starting to look like when she first started out.


Wait a minute, she's LOST weight? She looked pretty thick in those leather pants. What happened to her? Kids?



qualitycut;1952373 said:


> I was thinking the same thing. She used to just be that cute little thing now shes gorgeous


That's funny, I told my wife that same thing. She was always plenty cute but she's at a different level now. I wonder if she has an image consultant that "sexy'd" her up?


----------



## CityGuy

I am drawing a blank but does trim need sand sealer and a varnish or just one or the other? Looked up on the net and have read both ways now.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1952368 said:


> Yes...........Bringing the winds and chill in.


Ahhh I see...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1952379 said:


> Wait a minute, she's LOST weight? She looked pretty thick in those leather pants. What happened to her? Kids?
> 
> That's funny, I told my wife that same thing. She was always plenty cute but she's at a different level now. I wonder if she has an image consultant that "sexy'd" her up?


Miranda must be drinking plenty with Blake...

And Taylor definitely got the message to sex it up...


----------



## Bill1090

Camden;1952379 said:


> Wait a minute, she's LOST weight? She looked pretty thick in those leather pants. What happened to her?


Too much southern cookin'.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;1952383 said:


> Too much southern comfort


Fixed it...


----------



## Camden

CityGuy;1952380 said:


> I am drawing a blank but does trim need sand sealer and a varnish or just one or the other? Looked up on the net and have read both ways now.


I'm no pro but I rented out some space to a painter who was finishing some trim and cabinets. After he stained everything he applied some sort of varnish/lacquer and when it dried he steel-wooled it and applied a second coat. I don't remember if he steel-wooled it again a second time.


----------



## Bill1090

cbservicesllc;1952385 said:


> Fixed it...


I'm sure that too.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1952380 said:


> I am drawing a blank but does trim need sand sealer and a varnish or just one or the other? Looked up on the net and have read both ways now.


I have only done varnish.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Guess the posting will stop while Katy is on.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1952390 said:


> I have only done varnish.


Guess I will be doing that after the install. Crap going to need some tape.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1952391 said:


> Guess the posting will stop while Katy is on.


Of course..


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1952391 said:


> Guess the posting will stop while Katy is on.


Yes, I'll be too busy vomiting in the bathroom.

Edit: Okay, she doesn't look _that_ bad. I guess.


----------



## Bill1090

Ummmmm this isn't the grammys.

Edit: Thank God that's over!


----------



## qualitycut

Then Obama had to come on and make an appearance


----------



## qualitycut

How ironic, talking about beating woman to a bunch of rappers.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

They should do Rap album of the year immediately.


----------



## Bill1090

Katy Perry!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have to ask my 9 year old who most of these people are.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1952398 said:


> How ironic, talking about beating woman to a bunch of rappers.


Is R. Kelly there? Or Chris Brown?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm at 3-5" now for Tuesday. Less than one Tuesday night.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;1952401 said:


> Katy Perry!!!


Way!!!!! too many clothes on, or drapes, sheets or whatever that is.


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;1952403 said:


> Is R. Kelly there?


If there are 15 y/o girls there then he's probably there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have 4.1" from 6 am to 6 pm, then 1/2 until 6 am.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1952405 said:


> I'm at 3-5" now for Tuesday. Less than one Tuesday night.


2-4", 1/2" here.

AND the nam moved north. Barely an inch will be on the meteogram shortly I believe.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This IS the weather thread, right?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1952410 said:


> 2-4", 1/2" here.
> 
> AND the nam moved north. Barely an inch will be on the meteogram shortly I believe.


Probably why I've been raised.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1952408 said:


> I have 4.1" from 6 am to 6 pm, then 1/2 until 6 am.


My NWS app has me at <1". Weather story is still 1-2".


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1952411 said:


> This IS the weather thread, right?


Nope, turned into KP fan club!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1952413 said:


> Probably why I've been raised.


Its always been more by you though. Much farther and you should be dropping. Just one run of the NAM though so not buying in on this idea yet.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1952411 said:


> This IS the weather thread, right?


We had more posts about your phone jack than the whole Iowa thread has had this season.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1952411 said:


> This IS the weather thread, right?


Nope phone repair thread.


----------



## SSS Inc.

So you Rochester guys.....who's M&M construction. On my Facebook feed Boss plows posted a picture of their fleet. Looks nice. Not sure why I have boss on my fb, I don't own one.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1952410 said:


> 2-4", 1/2" here.
> 
> AND the nam moved north. Barely an inch will be on the meteogram shortly I believe.


Is that the one that shows .12 of freezing rain?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1952410 said:


> 2-4", 1/2" here.
> 
> AND the nam moved north. Barely an inch will be on the meteogram shortly I believe.


Well I guess it's on track to swing away and come right back...


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1952420 said:


> So you Rochester guys.....who's M&M construction. On my Facebook feed Boss plows posted a picture of their fleet. Looks nice. Not sure why I have boss on my fb, I don't own one.


Sponsored link probably i get those, kage and some others.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1952423 said:


> Is that the one that shows .12 of freezing rain?


No thats the 4km NAM but the regular NAM will be low as well. But the NAM has been wrong all year right?


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;1952420 said:


> Not sure why I have boss on my fb, I don't own one.


Probably a promoted post.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1952426 said:


> Sponsored link probably i get those, kage and some others.


I get those too. I liked it at some point, I think I tried to win a sweatshirt once.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1952416 said:


> Its always been more by you though. Much farther and you should be dropping. Just one run of the NAM though so not buying in on this idea yet.


Yeah... I'm thinking it's gotta be a mirage...


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1952427 said:


> No thats the 4km NAM but the regular NAM will be low as well. But the NAM has been wrong all year right?


Yup  ... ....


----------



## CityGuy

80% of 2-4 tuesday


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1952430 said:


> Yeah... I'm think it's gotta be a mirage...


Its just going back down to where it was a few days ago.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1952420 said:


> So you Rochester guys.....who's M&M construction. On my Facebook feed Boss plows posted a picture of their fleet. Looks nice. Not sure why I have boss on my fb, I don't own one.


Believe it or not but I somehow "Liked" their page at one point in time as well. It had to have been when they were giving plows away or something.


----------



## CityGuy

90% 2-4 at work tuesday
50% tuesday night with less than .5 possible


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;1952436 said:


> Believe it or not but I somehow "Liked" their page at one point in time as well. It had to have been when they were giving plows away or something.


That is how they suck us in!! I did the same thing liked it because I could win a plow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1952417 said:


> We had more posts about your phone jack than the whole Iowa thread has had this season.


Hahahaahaha........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1952426 said:


> Sponsored link probably i get those, kage and some others.


No, it was a Boss Facebook post. He probably liked them for some giveaway they were doing.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1952436 said:


> Believe it or not but I somehow "Liked" their page at one point in time as well. It had to have been when they were giving plows away or something.


That's what it was! It was a giveaway every week starting with a plow and ending with a clock I think with a few shirts in between.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Did any of you catch a comment on NWS's weather story on Facebook, they say it'll be winding down before the afternoon commute.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NAM down!! NAM down!!!










Stealing SSS's material with SSS's material and I'm not even SSS!!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1952447 said:


> Did any of you catch a comment on NWS's weather story on Facebook, they say it'll be winding down before the afternoon commute.


Yea, im confused.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1952447 said:


> Did any of you catch a comment on NWS's weather story on Facebook, they say it'll be winding down before the afternoon commute.


I did not but it makes sense. Every model seems to have it out of here by then. Seems pretty par for the course when NWS forecasts want to drag it out 6 hours past the obvious end time. Never have figured that one out.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1952448 said:


> NAM down!! NAM down!!!
> 
> Stealing SSS's material with SSS's material and I'm not even SSS!!


Thievery is a form of flattery.


----------



## Green Grass

channel 5 says coating to an inch.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1952452 said:


> channel 5 says coating to an inch.


Sounds about right. Must be thinking the air aloft will be too warm to support snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

sss inc.;1952451 said:


> thievery is a form of flattery.


..........


----------



## Bill1090

I'm just going to go with.... BUST!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1952452 said:


> channel 5 says coating to an inch.


They say more rain or what?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1952452 said:


> channel 5 says coating to an inch.


But Novak said he expected the locals to start talking tonight. If I were a local and just saw the NAM I guess I would wait until tomorrow before stepping out on a limb. Might as well see what the next runs bring.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1952451 said:


> Thievery is a form of flattery.


you two going to go on a date??


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1952453 said:


> Sounds about right. Must be thinking the air aloft will be too warm to support snow.


Well if the bulk of the moisture does in fact move north it will be more likely we see freezing rain. The only saving grace at the point is that precip totals will be lower. Nobody wants 3/8" of ice. When I was 10 that happened and doing my paper route was horrendous.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Green Grass;1952452 said:


> channel 5 says coating to an inch.


Really ??
It looks as though the band of significant snow will be fairly narrow, but snowfall amounts in that band could exceed 4 inches. I'm pretty confident the Twin Cities will be in the 2 to 4 inch category by late Tuesday. It could start as a combination of freezing rain and snow as early as late Monday night, but most should fall as snow starting early Tuesday and lasting much of the day. Obviously, the path of the system will be very important in determining how much snow falls, so please check back for updates.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1952460 said:


> you two going to go on a date??


I'm still playing hard to get.


----------



## CityGuy

Saw this on a friends FB page and thought it was worth a good laugh.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sound like Ian had a cold.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1952463 said:


> I'm still playing hard to get.


Dinner and a movie first?


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1952462 said:


> Really ??
> It looks as though the band of significant snow will be fairly narrow, but snowfall amounts in that band could exceed 4 inches. I'm pretty confident the Twin Cities will be in the 2 to 4 inch category by late Tuesday. It could start as a combination of freezing rain and snow as early as late Monday night, but most should fall as snow starting early Tuesday and lasting much of the day. Obviously, the path of the system will be very important in determining how much snow falls, so please check back for updates.


Thats from earlier, if they are going of the new nam then thats why.


----------



## Green Grass

NorthernProServ;1952462 said:


> Really ??
> It looks as though the band of significant snow will be fairly narrow, but snowfall amounts in that band could exceed 4 inches. I'm pretty confident the Twin Cities will be in the 2 to 4 inch category by late Tuesday. It could start as a combination of freezing rain and snow as early as late Monday night, but most should fall as snow starting early Tuesday and lasting much of the day. Obviously, the path of the system will be very important in determining how much snow falls, so please check back for updates.


The track of the snow seems to be changing a little. We'll still get enough to mess up the roads a little on Tuesday, but now it looks as though the heaviest will fall just north and east of the Twin Cities

With a map that show a coating to an Inch for the metro and 2-4 towards lwnmwr.


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;1952464 said:


> Saw this on a friends FB page and thought it was worth a good laugh.


That would be an interesting ride.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1952461 said:


> Well if the bulk of the moisture does in fact move north it will be more likely we see freezing rain. The only saving grace at the point is that precip totals will be lower. Nobody wants 3/8" of ice. When I was 10 that happened and doing my paper route was horrendous.


I am guessing your about my age, late 30's. And that was the year they had to put carbide teeth on everything and scrape the ice?


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;1952306 said:


> Then I would take a look at the valve that controls the right wing. I've had sticky valves on other plows (and other equipment for that matter). About the only thing that makes sense. I guess the switch itself could be sticking. Get a test light on the solenoid that controls that wing and see if it shuts off when you let go of the switch. If it does it almost has to be the valve.


I will see what I can find out tomorrow, don't really wAnt to dig into it to much with snow coming


----------



## SSS Inc.

NorthernProServ;1952462 said:


> Really ??
> It looks as though the band of significant snow will be fairly narrow, but snowfall amounts in that band could exceed 4 inches. I'm pretty confident the Twin Cities will be in the 2 to 4 inch category by late Tuesday. It could start as a combination of freezing rain and snow as early as late Monday night, but most should fall as snow starting early Tuesday and lasting much of the day. Obviously, the path of the system will be very important in determining how much snow falls, so please check back for updates.


Well new NAM says change in track, thus sparking the back off. Its the first model to update so they will all back off until others say different.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1952464 said:


> Saw this on a friends FB page and thought it was worth a good laugh.


Imagine that North Metro


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If thing thing busts, I'm going on Novak's page and calling him a no good hack, with TON's of examples and responding to everyone that comes on to defend him.


----------



## NorthernProServ

CityGuy;1952464 said:


> Saw this on a friends FB page and thought it was worth a good laugh.


How do you do that.....


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1952477 said:


> If thing thing busts, I'm going on Novak's page and calling him a no good hack, with TON's of examples and responding to everyone that comes on to defend him.


I hope it's a bust now


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;1952475 said:


> Well new NAM says change in track, thus sparking the back off. Its the first model to update so they will all back off until others say different.


Ah I see....did not know that was posted this morning


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ;1952480 said:


> How do you do that.....


Only thing I can think of is ramps slipped or were not moved in the first place.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1952461 said:


> Well if the bulk of the moisture does in fact move north it will be more likely we see freezing rain. The only saving grace at the point is that precip totals will be lower. Nobody wants 3/8" of ice. When I was 10 that happened and doing my paper route was horrendous.


Around 91?


----------



## SSS Inc.

NorthernProServ;1952474 said:


> I will see what I can find out tomorrow, don't really wAnt to dig into it to much with snow coming


I don't blame you. It probably won't get any worse.


----------



## NorthernProServ

So unit was thinking SW MN and now the Nam just kicked it mostly NE ?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Anyone have a 16',18' or 20' landscape trailer for sale? Needs to be road worthy and make a 8 hour trip and back


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1952485 said:


> Around 91?


Yes, somewhere around there. There were a few hills I could get up, wiped out several times lugging my papers. It was fun at the time being a kid and all.


----------



## Green Grass

NorthernProServ;1952480 said:


> How do you do that.....





CityGuy;1952484 said:


> Only thing I can think of is ramps slipped or were not moved in the first place.


go up to fast with no weight on the front they will roll on to the back door


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1952477 said:


> If thing thing busts, I'm going on Novak's page and calling him a no good hack, with TON's of examples and responding to everyone that comes on to defend him.


Novak and I aren't friends but we do chat a lot. Be nice.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1952492 said:


> go up to fast with no weight on the front they will roll on to the back door


That too.......


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1952477 said:


> If thing thing busts, I'm going on Novak's page and calling him a no good hack, with TON's of examples and responding to everyone that comes on to defend him.


Lmao, you cant do that to your buddy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1952488 said:


> So unit was thinking SW MN and now the Nam just kicked it mostly NE ?


Unit thinks SE. IGH to LaCrosse.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1952494 said:


> Novak and I aren't friends but we do chat a lot. Be nice.


Fine, I won't....... Just for you.

I need more material to steal.


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1952484 said:


> Only thing I can think of is ramps slipped or were not moved in the first place.


I say operator error. With no attachment on there its not hard to flip them. I've almost put a few on their backs. One small stutter either going up or coming down can cause that little problem. He should have backed up if he is just transporting with no attachment.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1952464 said:


> Saw this on a friends FB page and thought it was worth a good laugh.


Looks like North Metro Landscaping


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1952494 said:


> Novak and I are BEST friends and we do chat a lot. So be nice or I won't go on a date with you.


Fixed it for you


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Should finally have the final coat of mud on.

Repairing the corner all the way to the ceiling kicked my butt a bit, but we are good now.

Sand in the morning, should have texture on tomorrow afternoon.

New phone jack and should be set.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;1952464 said:


> Saw this on a friends FB page and thought it was worth a good laugh.


I know about how that feels.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1952461 said:


> Well if the bulk of the moisture does in fact move north it will be more likely we see freezing rain. The only saving grace at the point is that precip totals will be lower. Nobody wants 3/8" of ice. When I was 10 that happened and doing my paper route was horrendous.


3/8" of ice would be absolutely terrible...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Cafe....Now the gfs has shifted slightly north. Not as much but still north a bit.


----------



## Bill1090

Novak is still talking the storm up as of 15 mins ago.


----------



## BossPlow614

Green Grass;1952476 said:


> Imagine that North Metro


I thought I recognized the logo on the truck in the background.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1952509 said:


> 3/8" of ice would be absolutely terrible...


I don't even want to think about that.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1952502 said:


> Look North Metro Companies


Fixed it for you..


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1952477 said:


> If thing thing busts, I'm going on Novak's page and calling him a no good hack, with TON's of examples and responding to everyone that comes on to defend him.


He would just delete all his previous posts to cover his own a$$. Ha.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1952510 said:


> Cafe....Now the gfs has shifted slightly north. Not as much but still north a bit.


And will be back south tomorrow as usual. Then North tommorrow night again.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1952498 said:


> Unit thinks SE. IGH to LaCrosse.


Gotcha....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1952491 said:


> Yes, somewhere around there. There were a few hills I could get up, wiped out several times lugging my papers. It was fun at the time being a kid and all.


I helped the neighbor load sheep that were stuck in a pasture during the ice storm. They ran into the trailer. They were happy.the sound of them running was a odd sound I'll never forget and probably won't hear again. Then unthawing them was horrible


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1952488 said:


> So unit was thinking SW MN and now the Nam just kicked it mostly NE ?


He was thinking SE metro I think...


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1952464 said:


> Saw this on a friends FB page and thought it was worth a good laugh.


I think green posted a pic like that but was inside. Same exact thing and it ended up getting wedged in between the ramps. Scary how just a set of forks can prevent it from flipping back


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1952515 said:


> Fixed it for you..


Thank You sir... :salute:


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1952498 said:


> Unit thinks SE. IGH to LaCrosse.


Idk, i might be coming up to help you. You guys all know i always get an inch or so less than everyone around me.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;1952511 said:


> Novak is still talking the storm up as of 15 mins ago.


He was???...


----------



## CityGuy

Wow a child was in serious condition after a side by side house fires in St. Paul.


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;1952528 said:


> He was???...


----------



## CityGuy

What is up with all the fires lately?


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;1952531 said:


> What is up with all the fires lately?


Space heaters....


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1952524 said:


> I think green posted a pic like that but was inside. Same exact thing and it ended up getting wedged in between the ramps. Scary how just a set of forks can prevent it from flipping back


I don't care what anyone says, we back up all our Bobcats.


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;1952533 said:


> I don't care what anyone says, we back up all our Bobcats.


This. They're like J-Lo, too heavy in the rear.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1952533 said:


> I don't care what anyone says, we back up all our Bobcats.


We do too unless blower or mill is on or on the paver trailer with the long ramps and beaver.


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;1952532 said:


> Space heaters....


Would no suprise me but no details as of yet.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1952533 said:


> I don't care what anyone says, we back up all our Bobcats.


I used to but pulling it on forward is easier with the dump so i can make sure its centered.


----------



## Bill1090

Pedestrian hit on 52 by Cannon Falls. That can't be a pretty sight.


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1952536 said:


> We do too unless blower or mill is on or on the paver trailer with the long ramps and beaver.


We bring the mills up backwards too. I do have to say they usually go up on two wheels with the 40" mills attached. you can't flip them forward so I still feel better about it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1952527 said:


> Idk, i might be coming up to help you. You guys all know i always get an inch or so less than everyone around me.


You know you're welcome. Probably even give you the accounts towards WBL / Lino, unless Bano comes up too.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1952533 said:


> I don't care what anyone says, we back up all our Bobcats.


This^^^^^^


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1952531 said:


> What is up with all the fires lately?


Minneapolis had a fatal last night /this morning.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1952539 said:


> I used to but pulling it on forward is easier with the dump so i can make sure its centered.


It depends on the trailers and what you are hooked too. We switch a lot and it takes me long enough to get everyone on board with the way I want things chained down I don't want to rock the boat and have machines switching positions too much.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'll watch 11, who's gonna cover 5??

4 still has the Grammy's.


----------



## Bill1090

Eau Claire channel isn't very impressed with the storm. Thinking 1-3" for up there.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1952547 said:


> I'll watch 11, who's gonna cover 5??
> 
> 4 still has the Grammy's.


I'm watching a movie. They will all say around an inch.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1952546 said:


> It depends on the trailers and what you are hooked too. We switch a lot and it takes me long enough to get everyone on board with the way I want things chained down I don't want to rock the boat and have machines switching positions too much.


I dont blame you for that, im the only one who loads and chains it. Plus with the tracks its not bad, if i had tires i would always back on.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Bill1090;1952540 said:


> Pedestrian hit on 52 by Cannon Falls. That can't be a pretty sight.


Link ?.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Boston is set to get another storm at the end of the week.


----------



## Bill1090

NorthernProServ;1952553 said:


> Link ?.....


http://www.kttc.com/story/28056408/2015/02/08/developing-story-hwy-52-south-closed-after-pedestrian-killed


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hammer is on 11....will he follow with Novak???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hammer didn't want to upset Novak.

Basically used a Novak map.


----------



## Bill1090

Bill1090;1952555 said:


> http://www.kttc.com/story/28056408/2015/02/08/developing-story-hwy-52-south-closed-after-pedestrian-killed


..........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.kttc.com/story/28056408/...y-hwy-52-south-closed-after-pedestrian-killed


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;1952558 said:


> http://www.kttc.com/story/28056408/2015/02/08/developing-story-hwy-52-south-closed-after-pedestrian-killed


http://www.kttc.com/story/28056408/2015/02/08/developing-story-hwy-52-south-closed-after-pedestrian-killed Reply With Quote


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1952547 said:


> I'll watch 11, who's gonna cover 5??
> 
> 4 still has the Grammy's.


I would have got 5 but myth busters is on and Carrie is seeing how much her tips as a waitress increase with her boob size


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1952559 said:


> http://www.kttc.com/story/28056408/...y-hwy-52-south-closed-after-pedestrian-killed


Thank you....


----------



## SSS Inc.

That wasn't related to the new exit by Subway was it??


----------



## Green Grass

NorthernProServ;1952561 said:


> I would have got 5 but myth busters is on and Carrie is seeing how much her tips as a waitress increase with her boob size


Wait what! !!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Whoops............


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1952528 said:


> He was???...


Guess he wants this one to be the one he's right on... Real bad...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1952560 said:


> http://www.kttc.com/story/28056408/2015/02/08/developing-story-hwy-52-south-closed-after-pedestrian-killed Reply With Quote


Pick up the pace.....


----------



## CityGuy

DD says it stays ne of metro.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Green Grass;1952564 said:


> Wait what! !!


Current test = triple D


----------



## CityGuy

Most of the metro gets coating to an inch.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1952565 said:


>


Does that say "plowable"?


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1952571 said:


> Current test = triple D


I had to flip over quick, she does have her days where she looks pretty good.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1952573 said:


> Does that say "plowable"?


Yeah, Hammer didn't have any totals, just his " plowable" impact map.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Ian says slushy sleety mess for the metro


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1952575 said:


>


Even before you flipped it over it sure had the looks of a travel impact graphic to me... Bel must be furious!


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1952577 said:


> Yeah, Hammer didn't have any totals, just his " plowable" impact map.


Interesting....


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1952579 said:


> Even before you flipped it over it sure had the looks of a travel impact graphic to me... Bel must be furious!


I feel like they probably run thier stuff by the head meteroligist


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1952574 said:


> I had to flip over quick, she does have her days where she looks pretty good.


Agreed!!!..


----------



## Doughboy12

NorthernProServ;1952474 said:


> I will see what I can find out tomorrow, don't really wAnt to dig into it to much with snow coming


There are a few smart people on the BOSS thread....:waving: :laughing:


----------



## NorthernProServ

New highway through hell a no go again, live coverage of Marcus is on.


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1952489 said:


> Anyone have a 16',18' or 20' landscape trailer for sale? Needs to be road worthy and make a 8 hour trip and back


Inclosed or open? Drive on drive off?


----------



## Bill1090

NorthernProServ;1952585 said:


> New highway through hell a no go again, live coverage of Marcus is on.


Looks like it will air next Sunday.


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;1952464 said:


> Saw this on a friends FB page and thought it was worth a good laugh.


I did this in my JD. Right after I bought it the dealers selling point was the longer wheel base thus not being tippy. I went to put it on the trailer with the plow on and stood it up on its but. Then slid all the way down my hill spinning a complete 180 deg turn. Hooked up a bunch of straps and set it down on the wheels without one bounce. Was an interesting ride


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1952588 said:


> Looks like it will air next Sunday.


Until Boston gets another 14" next Sunday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Channel 4 news is on..... Lauren is looking good.

Angela has some odd hair.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1952589 said:


> I did this in my JD. Right after I bought it the dealers selling point was the longer wheel base thus not being tippy. I went to put it on the trailer with the plow on and stood it up on its but. Then slid all the way down my hill spinning a complete 180 deg turn. Hooked up a bunch of straps and set it down on the wheels without one bounce. Was an interesting ride


Bet you checked your pants too


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1952591 said:


> Until Boston gets another 14" next Sunday.


GFS has them at 12" starting Friday.


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;1952593 said:


> Bet you checked your pants too


To be honest no. It was all slow motion. Soon as it stood up I shut the machine off and it started sliding. Slow enough that one of the guys was walking beside me asking if I was ok. I never did measure it but if I had to guess I bet I slid 75 feet on the rear door.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1952554 said:


> Boston is set to get another storm at the end of the week.


No thanks...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1952594 said:


> GFS has them at 12" starting Friday.


There's reports they will be between 80-90" in less than 4 weeks.

My whole season last year in a month.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1952600 said:


> There's reports they will be between 80-90" in less than 4 weeks.
> 
> My whole season last year in a month.


If I were working for someone else or I had 5 wheel loaders Id say bring it. Otherwise No was in he double hockey sticks


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1952600 said:


> There's reports they will be between 80-90" in less than 4 weeks.
> 
> My whole season last year in a month.


You would be up for a month straight.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1952601 said:


> If I were working for someone else or I had 5 wheel loaders Id say bring it. Otherwise No was in he double hockey sticks


Yea, if i worked for someone or didn't plow it would be nice.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1952604 said:


> You would be up for a month straight.


Or in a straight jacket....


----------



## Ranger620

NWS has me at 3-5 now up from 2-4


----------



## Ranger620

If lawn doesnt take all you southern guys I'll gladly put one to work if we get that 3-5. Still one guy short. 5" will be pushing it with one guy short


----------



## Doughboy12

Starting February 25 we gain 2 minutes per day!


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;1952608 said:


> If lawn doesnt take all you southern guys I'll gladly put one to work if we get that 3-5. Still one guy short. 5" will be pushing it with one guy short


I'm your huckleberry....or his.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1952610 said:


> I'm your huckleberry....or his.


Just hope he doesn't pay you hourly


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Trying to decide if I'm tired, or if I should get up and go play PS4.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1952613 said:


> Just hope he doesn't pay you hourly


I do. Bwahahahahaha


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Maybe I'll just watch Topless Prophet. The guys fake teeth and cheesy moustache crack me up. :laughing:

Plus his pimp friend..... Hahahahaha


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

AccuWeather has 1.5" for me.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1952613 said:


> Just hope he doesn't pay you hourly


I'll just put him in the biggest parking lot. Nothing to hit big and wide open. Or I could jump in his truck and show him how to use it or did I mean abuse it


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1952420 said:


> So you Rochester guys.....who's M&M construction. On my Facebook feed Boss plows posted a picture of their fleet. Looks nice. Not sure why I have boss on my fb, I don't own one.


If it is the blacktop company, they suck. Never heard of M & M Construction. do they plow, if so, I have never seen there trucks


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1952456 said:


> They say more rain or what?


KTTC is saying 1"-2" depending on the track, could be more......


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;1952464 said:


> Saw this on a friends FB page and thought it was worth a good laugh.


I was almost there the other night pushing back some piles......


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1952592 said:


> Channel 4 news is on..... Lauren is looking good.


She always looks good! Thumbs Up


----------



## banonea

NorthernProServ;1952474 said:


> I will see what I can find out tomorrow, don't really wAnt to dig into it to much with snow coming


pull the valve out and have someone hit the button. if it moves, it is good.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1952489 said:


> Anyone have a 16',18' or 20' landscape trailer for sale? Needs to be road worthy and make a 8 hour trip and back


If you just need to use one, I could borrow you mine.....


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1952608 said:


> If lawn doesnt take all you southern guys I'll gladly put one to work if we get that 3-5. Still one guy short. 5" will be pushing it with one guy short


Yeah me too!!


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1952533 said:


> I don't care what anyone says, we back up all our Bobcats.


I got a tilt bed trailer. I love it, no rampsThumbs Up


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;1952540 said:


> Pedestrian hit on 52 by Cannon Falls. That can't be a pretty sight.


1 died........


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1952542 said:


> You know you're welcome. Probably even give you the accounts towards WBL / Lino, unless Bano comes up too.


If we don't get snow, I willThumbs Up


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1952631 said:


> I got a tilt bed trailer. I love it, no rampsThumbs Up


My dump trailer has no support legs for the ramp so the s650 lifts the truck up and the trailer ends up about the same as a tilt deck.

It's all good untill the truck moves


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doesn't look as bad now.....


----------



## banonea

NorthernProServ;1952561 said:


> I would have got 5 but myth busters is on and Carrie is seeing how much her tips as a waitress increase with her boob size


I wonder why they didn't have them in the new episodes?


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1952574 said:


> I had to flip over quick, she does have her days where she looks pretty good.


The first episode's wit the other girl, with the pigtails and tattoos......... Thumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;1952589 said:


> I did this in my JD. Right after I bought it the dealers selling point was the longer wheel base thus not being tippy. I went to put it on the trailer with the plow on and stood it up on its but. Then slid all the way down my hill spinning a complete 180 deg turn. Hooked up a bunch of straps and set it down on the wheels without one bounce. Was an interesting ride


I dumped my 642b on its side with a load of brick. went to dump it in a dumpster, hit a dip and bounced back then down, then back and to the side. I had to shut it off, it was still running.........AND , I did this all in front of my customer 

I was ok but pissed off. Had to get a wrecker to pick it up. :realmad:. It fired right up, no damage. Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1952636 said:


> Doesn't look as bad now.....


At this time.........


----------



## NorthernProServ

Going out on a limb here....but going to say we will see a winter storm watch by tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea;1952637 said:


> I wonder why they didn't have them in the new episodes?


The other 3 "left to pursue other options"... They got canned... The new shows aren't as enjoyable...


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1952646 said:


> Going out on a limb here....but going to say we will see a winter storm watch by tomorrow afternoon.


Very possible, i was in 1 last week and only got 1.5


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;1952646 said:


> Going out on a limb here....but going to say we will see a winter storm watch by tomorrow afternoon.


And 8-10" forecast


----------



## Deershack

I put my skid on forward, but I do have my trailer set up so that all my implements( bucket, forks and grade bar) come off with the skid. I always have enough weight forward. Only exception is when I have the plow on, then it's backed on everytime.

Just finishing off the remains of a loaf of homemede bread, Made 7 of them today. Nothing better.


----------



## Greenery

CityGuy;1952464 said:


> Saw this on a friends FB page and thought it was worth a good laugh.


That's the company my neighbor works for. I'll have to ask him if that was him.


----------



## BossPlow614

NorthernProServ;1952646 said:


> Going out on a limb here....but going to say we will see a winter storm watch by tomorrow afternoon.





Polarismalibu;1952650 said:


> And 8-10" forecast


I hope you're both right!


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1952665 said:


> I hope you're both right!


Not me I'll be extremely happy with a total bust


----------



## SnowGuy73

Up to 80% Tuesday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1952673 said:


> Up to 80% Tuesday.


2-4" and less than half now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu shows 0.2".


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nws hourly is 2.7".


----------



## BossPlow614

SnowGuy73;1952674 said:


> 2-4" and less than half now.


Dropped from 3-5 the last time I looked to 1-3 & less than half for Tuesday night. Lame!


----------



## unit28

NorthernProServ;1952488 said:


> So unit was thinking SW MN and now the Nam just kicked it mostly NE ?


No i didnt........
Check it
Quality west cen wi and se


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Marler says a couple of inches tomorrow possible. I'd say he says a different forecast later in the news cast once the 5:30 GFS comes in.

He's still going off of last nights models.

Not saying more, or less, just that he can refine it.

Both models of the NAM are down now. It'll be interesting to see what the GFS does.


----------



## CityGuy

21 and cloudy


----------



## CityGuy

80% 1-3 and 50% less than 1


----------



## CityGuy

90% of 1-2 at home


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Last night's GFS.....

This morning's GFS...










Notice a couple of items.

1. Much less snow in NE MN.
2. 1-2" line creeps 10-15 miles further east in the cities.


----------



## CityGuy

Sounds like the bulk of the snow is going north of the cites at this time.


----------



## CityGuy

Sven thinks a couple inches tomorrow


----------



## CityGuy

80 inches of snow in Boston in 2 weeks. Unreal


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1952667 said:


> Not me I'll be extremely happy with a total bust


Oh I bet with the truck being down...


----------



## SnowGuy73

21° calm overcast.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Up to 90% tomorrow of less than one now. 

Lame!!


----------



## Bill1090

22 and partly cloudy.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;1952587 said:


> Inclosed or open? Drive on drive off?


Open, with ramp


----------



## Bill1090

New weather story pushed the 1-2" north of me.


----------



## Bill1090

The NAM is up to 1.8".


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Less than half per NWS


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Barlow shows barely a coating for me. Silular to NWS says


----------



## jimslawnsnow




----------



## Bill1090

Novak has a totals map up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Novak says 1-3" from 9 am to 3 pm.


----------



## mnlefty

jimslawnsnow;1952739 said:


> Open, with ramp


What did you buy that you have to go pick up?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

mnlefty;1952760 said:


> What did you buy that you have to go pick up?


Mowers. Have an enclosed a 20' that needs work and a 12' which is too small. If its a nice enough trailer that'll replace my current 20' I'd probably sell it or take it to fehey


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1952734 said:


> Up to 90% tomorrow of less than one now.
> 
> Lame!!


Bust....................


----------



## CityGuy

Trim guys are here and slamming it out. Not going to take them long.


----------



## Ranger620

Marler has the 4"-5" up by bemiji and hibbing


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1952754 said:


> Novak says 1-3" from 9 am to 3 pm.


Also went from a storm with lots of energy to work with, now to a quick hitter....

The question is....keep the Salter on as we will get less then 1" or take it off and put plow on,get ready for 3".


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;1952775 said:


> Also went from a storm with lots of energy to work with, now to a quick hitter....
> 
> The question is....keep the Salter on as we will get less then 1" or take it off and put plow on,get ready for 3".


I just leave mine on. Seems like with the ice this year I've spread more times than plowed. Working on my 5th pallet


----------



## cbservicesllc

At 1-3 and less than half now... Exactly 2.0 on the hourly...

Anyone else at Ziegler this morning?


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1952781 said:


> At 1-3 and less than half now... Exactly 2.0 on the hourly...
> 
> Anyone else at Ziegler this morning?


Whats going on at Ziegler


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1952781 said:


> At 1-3 and less than half now... Exactly 2.0 on the hourly...
> 
> Anyone else at Ziegler this morning?


Nope. What's going on there?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1952785 said:


> Whats going on at Ziegler


There's a 2 day seminar at the Forest Lake one... Business development stuff


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm on my PS4.


----------



## djagusch

cbservicesllc;1952790 said:


> There's a 2 day seminar at the Forest Lake one... Business development stuff


Thanks for the reminder yesterday.


----------



## qualitycut

So i thought novak was as confident as hes been all year. Looks like he's already covering


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1952739 said:


> Open, with ramp


I'm out. .......


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1952761 said:


> Mowers. Have an enclosed a 20' that needs work and a 12' which is too small. If its a nice enough trailer that'll replace my current 20' I'd probably sell it or take it to fehey


Well if you want to just pick them up and bring them home in an enclosed I have an 18' V.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1952814 said:


> So i thought novak was as confident as hes been all year. Looks like he's already covering


I wonder if he tells the pay people the same??? Or if he says "good chance of snow in Tuesday" and goes from there.

I can't see paying for weather when no one knows what weather is going to do until it's done, especially with the free resources available.

I suppose if you just want to be told what's going to happen and not care to figure it for yourself, then maybe???(


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;1952805 said:


> Thanks for the reminder yesterday.


Guess I should have mentioned it last week and gotten more of you here... I think Lwnmwrman would still be on his PS4...


----------



## Polarismalibu

So this is looking to be a bust! I like it


----------



## SnowGuy73

ffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1952828 said:


> So this is looking to be a bust! I like it


Simmer down. Wait til 6 tonight.


----------



## banonea

NorthernProServ;1952775 said:


> Also went from a storm with lots of energy to work with, now to a quick hitter....
> 
> The question is....keep the Salter on as we will get less then 1" or take it off and put plow on,get ready for 3".


That is what i like about having a truck dedicated to the sander....


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1952828 said:


> So this is looking to be a bust! I like it


Better chance for me than you.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1952844 said:


> Better chance for me than you.


You can come up here then!


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1952837 said:


> Simmer down. Wait til 6 tonight.


It's going north. You can have it all!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1952849 said:


> It's going north. You can have it all!


It's nice to know you've come over to the dark side!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;1952819 said:


> Well if you want to just pick them up and bring them home in an enclosed I have an 18' V.


I have a 20' enclosed, so does the member I'm going with, but its a gas killer


----------



## NorthernProServ

banonea;1952839 said:


> That is what i like about having a truck dedicated to the sander....


It must be nice! Hopefully next year we will be closer to having a dedicated truck for that.


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1952865 said:


> I have a 20' enclosed, so does the member I'm going with, but its a gas killer


The V front helps and it is the narrow style. You also said yours needs work.
Just trying to help give you some options.


----------



## NorthernProServ




----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;1952869 said:


> The V front helps and it is the narrow style. You also said yours needs work.
> Just trying to help give you some options.


My open 20' needs work. Enclosed is good to go


----------



## Doughboy12

NorthernProServ;1952870 said:


>


How does it go....the negativity in this town sucks.


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1952871 said:


> My open 20' needs work. Enclosed is good to go


Oh.....my bad....lol (details)


----------



## NorthernProServ

Doughboy12;1952872 said:


> How does it go....the negativity in this town sucks.


Yes, yes....I do believe your right


----------



## CityGuy

21 and sunny out


----------



## Bill1090

The city of Boston has spent over $18 million so far for snow. Really, that's only in the last 30 days. That's $600,000 per day.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1952894 said:


> The city of Boston has spent over $18 million so far for snow. Really, that's only in the last 30 days. That's $600,000 per day.


Imagine the hourly / per time invoices. Guarantee there are contractors that are going to get stiffed with the bill being so large.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

On top of that, but guys that are running new subs and both parties agree how long something takes. When you get the time sheet it's 3 times longer than originally agreed.

Trying to get all the paperwork and invoicing straight.... All garbage.


----------



## skorum03

Bill1090;1952894 said:


> The city of Boston has spent over $18 million so far for snow. Really, that's only in the last 30 days. That's $600,000 per day.


That's outrageous


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1952901 said:


> On top of that, but guys that are running new subs and both parties agree how long something takes. When you get the time sheet it's 3 times longer than originally agreed.
> 
> Trying to get all the paperwork and invoicing straight.... All garbage.


I'm still relatively new to this game so maybe I'm over thinking it. How could you accurately bill for all of the snow? Even if you had it set that different amounts of snow were different prices, these are historic storms.

It just seems like you would have to shoot from the hip and bill it hourly and start adding on for equipment and hauling even for residentials.

Some of the bills have to be outrageous.


----------



## skorum03

Bill1090;1952909 said:


> I'm still relatively new to this game so maybe I'm over thinking it. How could you accurately bill for all of the snow? Even if you had it set that different amounts of snow were different prices, these are historic storms.
> 
> It just seems like you would have to shoot from the hip and bill it hourly and start adding on for equipment and hauling even for residentials.
> 
> Some of the bills have to be outrageous.


I think at some point people would just have to understand that there isn't room at most places for that much snow. I can't imagine the size of the piles at a target or Walmart. I think most residential customers would know that hauling snow is extra, although I know there would be some that would be a huge pain to deal with. As for the contracted stuff I would imagine that most people have built in to the contracts that either snow hauling is not included or is included and they are already paying for it as the season goes on. You would be losing money if it's included In the contract at this point I would guess


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1952708 said:


> Last night's GFS.....
> 
> This morning's GFS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice a couple of items.
> 
> 1. Much less snow in NE MN.
> 2. 1-2" line creeps 10-15 miles further east in the cities.


Oh oh.... It's on its way back south and west. NAM is up 1/2" too.


----------



## Bill1090

It still needs to come south. I don't like being right on the line of do I plow or not.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1952915 said:


> Oh oh.... It's on its way back south and west. NAM is up 1/2" too.


50 more miles south please! !


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1952852 said:


> It's nice to know you've come over to the dark side!!!


Pretty easy to jump to that side. Seems I have had your luck this year


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well trucks been in the shop for 3 days they have been open and they haven't done a cafing thing to it


----------



## cbservicesllc

Look like it's starting the shift South


----------



## CityGuy

So how does a contractor get paid out east when they do bill out these storms? Bill for January is say 20000 and company x only budgeted 10000 for all year. Are they going to have to be a lienient and do payments? If not some of these companies will just shut the door and then the snow contractor is really out the money.


----------



## Doughboy12

NorthernProServ;1952925 said:


> 150 more miles south please! !


Fixed it for you......


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1952933 said:


> Well trucks been in the shop for 3 days they have been open and they haven't done a cafing thing to it


Ordered parts yet???


----------



## qualitycut

Well got 17 checks in yesterday and today, to bad its only for 1 plow


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1952936 said:


> Look like it's starting the shift South


Im guessing its going to slide north a bit again and settle right over lwmr.


----------



## Bill1090

I have no motivation today. Was going to wire some backup lights on the truck. Got up, went to take a leak, and now I'm playing NHL15.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1952931 said:


> Pretty easy to jump to that side. Seems I have had your luck this year


I'm on your side on this one. I wanna leave Wednesday morning for the lacrosse boat show for the week. If we get snow I will be up all night and need to sleep before I drive that far, wont get there till wed. night or thurs. morning.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;1952954 said:


> I have no motivation today. Was going to wire some backup lights on the truck. Got up, went to take a leak, and now I'm playing NHL15.


I had none when i got up. Going tk head to the car wash and rinse all the salt off the wheeler before everything gets wet again


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;1952956 said:


> I'm on your side on this one. I wanna leave Wednesday morning for the lacrosse boat show for the week. If we get snow I will be up all night and need to sleep before I drive that far, wont get there till wed. night or thurs. morning.


For the week? You working a booth?


----------



## Ranger620

Bill1090;1952961 said:


> For the week? You working a booth?


Yes for the week working a booth. This week is La Crosse then next is Duluth then the week after that is St. Paul. Unless it snows


----------



## Ranger620

I just had a lady call me from a 320 area code number. She is trying to figure out if I was plowing her driveway in golden valley (edgewood dr.). She said she needs to clear some things up but cant remember who she hired. It wasnt me so if you plow a house on edgewood call your customer:laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;1952948 said:


> So how does a contractor get paid out east when they do bill out these storms? Bill for January is say 20000 and company x only budgeted 10000 for all year. Are they going to have to be a lienient and do payments? If not some of these companies will just shut the door and then the snow contractor is really out the money.


The company (customer) wouldn't shut their doors. Some would pay it, some would make payments without asking, some would call and say "we can't afford this, we need to make payments" and some would just throw the bill in the round recycle bin and wait for the contractor to come after them.

Imagine the headache of subbing for the large nationals and their paperwork trails???


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1952948 said:


> So how does a contractor get paid out east when they do bill out these storms? Bill for January is say 20000 and company x only budgeted 10000 for all year. Are they going to have to be a lienient and do payments? If not some of these companies will just shut the door and then the snow contractor is really out the money.


I'm just glad I don't have that problem...


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;1952933 said:


> Well trucks been in the shop for 3 days they have been open and they haven't done a cafing thing to it


Unfortunate...but very typical of dealing with insurance


----------



## banonea

NorthernProServ;1952868 said:


> It must be nice! Hopefully next year we will be closer to having a dedicated truck for that.


when you do it, I strongly recommend western 
sander. as far as you and maintenance, I don't think any other sander can touch it. Top it all off, it is a poly box so you don't have the rust issues. the only issue I ever had, was the connections from the sender to the truck. Western uses a very crappy connection system on their plows and Sanders. Once you change that, it's golden


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1952977 said:


> The company (customer) wouldn't shut their doors. Some would pay it, some would make payments without asking, some would call and say "we can't afford this, we need to make payments" and some would just throw the bill in the round recycle bin and wait for the contractor to come after them.
> 
> Imagine the headache of subbing for the large nationals and their paperwork trails???


Again I'm glad I don't have that problem...


----------



## qualitycut

Barlow has 1-2 s of 94 2-4 north


----------



## SnowGuy73

Brickman says "shovel worthy" snow.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1952977 said:


> The company (customer) wouldn't shut their doors. Some would pay it, some would make payments without asking, some would call and say "we can't afford this, we need to make payments" and some would just throw the bill in the round recycle bin and wait for the contractor to come after them.
> 
> Imagine the headache of subbing for the large nationals and their paperwork trails???


Or to float that much in payroll, fuel, and repairs till your paid. Guessing bankers are flooded with those calls the last couple weeks.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1952951 said:


> Ordered parts yet???


Cafe no....


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;1952979 said:


> Unfortunate...but very typical of dealing with insurance


Wish I would have just totaled it


----------



## qualitycut

Wcco has 1-3 from about hinckley to st cloud south to about mid dakota county.


----------



## qualitycut




----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1952897 said:


> Imagine the hourly / per time invoices. Guarantee there are contractors that are going to get stiffed with the bill being so large.


not to mention the capitol to run on



Bill1090;1952909 said:


> I'm still relatively new to this game so maybe I'm over thinking it. How could you accurately bill for all of the snow? Even if you had it set that different amounts of snow were different prices, these are historic storms.
> 
> It just seems like you would have to shoot from the hip and bill it hourly and start adding on for equipment and hauling even for residentials.
> 
> Some of the bills have to be outrageous.


I am betting or hoping they are used to this and have it in the contracts


----------



## qualitycut

So i have a faucet outside that is slightly dripping, noticed it today, there was ice in the ground going up. Not froze in the spicket. Cant find a water shut off for it as i think its behind the wall. Should i be worried about it or is it maybe one of those frost proof ones and it was just the excess water dripping out from when i turned it on a couple weeks ago?


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1953023 said:


> So i have a faucet outside that is slightly dripping, noticed it today, there was ice in the ground going up. Not froze in the spicket. Cant find a water shut off for it as i think its behind the wall. Should i be worried about it or is it maybe one of those frost proof ones and it was just the excess water dripping out from when i turned it on a couple weeks ago?


Depends on how much water dripped out...is it still dripping?

I'd try to get it reseated now that it is warmish out and keep an eye on it.
If it were colder out I would recommend you put a "boot" on it.

Either way keep tracing the shut off.

FYI the frost proof ones all have that cap at the top...Google it. 
Wait that is the anti siphon thing..sorry.


----------



## Doughboy12




----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1953023 said:


> So i have a faucet outside that is slightly dripping, noticed it today, there was ice in the ground going up. Not froze in the spicket. Cant find a water shut off for it as i think its behind the wall. Should i be worried about it or is it maybe one of those frost proof ones and it was just the excess water dripping out from when i turned it on a couple weeks ago?


I have one thats dripping as well. Has been for a few years. I say im gonna fix it in the spring and never do. It should be fine till spring if you wanna wait. Thats no guarantee but what I would do am doing for the last couple


----------



## Ranger620

Off to the vet one of the dogs cut her leg on something. Should be ok but Im out of antibiotics so off we go


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1953068 said:


> I have one thats dripping as well. Has been for a few years. I say im gonna fix it in the spring and never do. It should be fine till spring if you wanna wait. Thats no guarantee but what I would do am doing for the last couple


I would think the heat from inside the house would help it. It was after all freezing on the ground and not on the faucet itself.


----------



## qualitycut

At 1-2 inches of snow sleet


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bought a new blower to replace 1 of the 2 that were stolen. Picked up a blower I had stashed at a townhome so the shovelers can have 2 blowers. 

Fixed a broken muffler on a 3rd blower, belt/paddle/scraper on a 4th.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Up to around an inch....


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;1953080 said:


> Up to around an inch....


Lame......still 1~3"


----------



## cbservicesllc

Looks like the NAM is coming back South...


----------



## Bill1090

Backup light is wired. Have to go to farm and fleet now to get another switch so I can wire the strobe up. Beautiful day out at least!


----------



## Bill1090

cbservicesllc;1953100 said:


> Looks like the NAM is coming back South...


Let's hope!!...


----------



## Bill1090

Holy crap 19.7" already today out east. They under-forecasted.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;1953117 said:


> Holy crap 19.7" already today out east. They under-forecasted.


Yea my cousin lives in Boston and had picture on Facebook this morning looked like a foot. The caption was "mercy" lol


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1953100 said:


> Looks like the NAM is coming back South...


Where you see that? I haven't been able to see the 18z run on any sites yet


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1953121 said:


> Where you see that? I haven't been able to see the 18z run on any sites yet


Probably from this morning since it bumped up a hair.


----------



## CityGuy

Hey SSS you looking for an old Mobil rear main broom?


----------



## Ranger620

10 stapels in her leg. Wife wouldnt let me do it made me take her in. Could have saved myself couple hundred bucks


----------



## DDB

qualitycut;1953121 said:


> Where you see that? I haven't been able to see the 18z run on any sites yet


http://weather.cod.edu/forecast/
this webiste has them released. Click on "6hr precip NAM". Then on the left under "Select Sector View" you can zoom in using North Central.

Can do the same for "6hr Precip GFS"

This usually releases about an hour before the Meteo.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1953100 said:


> Looks like the NAM is coming back South...


Noo!!!!!!!!


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22;1952977 said:


> The company (customer) wouldn't shut their doors. Some would pay it, some would make payments without asking, some would call and say "we can't afford this, we need to make payments" and some would just throw the bill in the round recycle bin and wait for the contractor to come after them.
> 
> Imagine the headache of subbing for the large nationals and their paperwork trails???


Hindsight is easy up to this point. But now that we are thinking about this, we might as well come up with a contingency plan so if this does happen to us, we can be prepared. I think I would call as many accounts due immediately. Let each client know that our businesses can not handle the up front cost of this anomaly (even if we really could). Then to continue services, we would require some up front installment to continue servicing at these levels. OF COURSE, you will get blow back from this, but is it any worse that being out that kind of capital? Contacts should include a "catastrophic clause" which would include massive snowfalls in general and consistent snow events that would threaten the viability of the plowing services existence. Or something to this effect. So that a "pre payment" would result. You might have to give a refund in services for next year or cash back if you overshot your monetary request, but being made fully whole up front with a refund would keep the plow companies door open for business. The other way,we end up paying all expenses "up front" and
getting stiffed out of huge sums of money could close our business just as easily.


----------



## qualitycut

DDB;1953126 said:


> http://weather.cod.edu/forecast/
> this webiste has them released. Click on "6hr precip NAM". Then on the left under "Select Sector View" you can zoom in using North Central.
> 
> Can do the same for "6hr Precip GFS"
> 
> This usually releases about an hour before the Meteo.


Thanks was looking for that site, looks like its only at 66% done so maybe thats why non of the other sites i look at have it on there yet. Doesn't work on my phone though


----------



## qualitycut

Looks like the greens split the metro


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1953128 said:


> Noo!!!!!!!!


Were you in Monticello a little bit ago with a tool cat behind you?


----------



## DDB

qualitycut;1953131 said:


> Thanks was looking for that site, looks like its only at 66% done so maybe thats why non of the other sites i look at have it on there yet. Doesn't work on my phone though


It's full updated for me... Try refreshing to get the the full 100%. It's tricky to use on a phone.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

This is just like the last "storm" on timing and amount for me. Get out the door by 5:45 pm. Do all the close accounts and get the traffic out of the way, then do the far ones. 1.7 inches on hourly...at this time. Just like the last snow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1953133 said:


> Looks like the greens split the metro


The three hour frames make it look more jumpy than reality. Try click on the Total Precip Accum under the precip tab and you get a better idea. Also I like to swithc the sector view to North Central for a closer look.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1953139 said:


> The three hour frames make it look more jumpy than reality. Try click on the Total Precip Accum under the precip tab and you get a better idea. Also I like to swithc the sector view to North Central for a closer look.


Did you see the post about the sweeper?


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1953134 said:


> Were you in Monticello a little bit ago with a tool cat behind you?


I was in Monticello but didn't have anything behind me


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1953145 said:


> I was in Monticello but didn't have anything behind me


Just wondering. Saw a black ford with a toolcat with snow tires on it and thought it might be you.


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1953143 said:


> Did you see the post about the sweeper?


No. How many pages back?

Edit: Found it, see below.


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1953123 said:


> Hey SSS you looking for an old Mobil rear main broom?


Thanks but no. All we have are Elgin Pelicans and Tennant Sweepers. You guys still have one of those Mobile brooms?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Those advisories are starting to get close.


----------



## cbservicesllc

DDB;1953126 said:


> http://weather.cod.edu/forecast/
> this webiste has them released. Click on "6hr precip NAM". Then on the left under "Select Sector View" you can zoom in using North Central.
> 
> Can do the same for "6hr Precip GFS"
> 
> This usually releases about an hour before the Meteo.


This.........


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1953150 said:


> Thanks but no. All we have are Elgin Pelicans and Tennant Sweepers. You guys still have one of those Mobile brooms?


Nope. Just saw it in a lot south of Monticello with a for sale sign in it. Thught you might have a use for it. Looked like an early 80's model.

They are talking of buying a regenative air unit but trying to figure out who should fund it. Enviornmental services or streets? Plus who should pay for the operator and what to do with them during the winter.


----------



## qualitycut

Kstp, no talk of totals though. 

Freezing rain and snow should begin early tomorrow morning, with the heaviest snow falling between 8 AM and noon. It looks like it'll taper off fairly quickly after that, with possibly a few flurries lingering until evening.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1953139 said:


> The three hour frames make it look more jumpy than reality. Try click on the Total Precip Accum under the precip tab and you get a better idea. Also I like to swithc the sector view to North Central for a closer look.


What are your thoughts? This latest NAM looks a little tricky even zoomed to North Central... Almost looks like heviest South of the Metro?


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1953159 said:


> What are your thoughts? This latest NAM looks a little tricky even zoomed to North Central... Almost looks like heviest South of the Metro?


Its going to center over lwmr


----------



## qualitycut

http://wxcaster.com/gis-snow-overlays2.php3?STATIONID=MPX


----------



## qualitycut

Back to 1-3 .


----------



## qualitycut

Kare 11 says 1-4 less south more north


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1953146 said:


> Just wondering. Saw a black ford with a toolcat with snow tires on it and thought it might be you.


I got rid of the black one. Dark green with tan bottom now


----------



## NorthernProServ

1.8 to 2.5 on the hourly


----------



## qualitycut

Will be interested to see how much mix we get with it tomorrow, with it coming from the coast vs Canada you would link upper air temps would be a little warmer.


----------



## cbservicesllc

What is this a soap opera? 

"Trouble is brewing!"

TURNED OUT TO BE A BEAUTIFUL DAY OUTSIDE OF WESTERN AND FAR SOUTHERN
MN...AS A WEDGE OF DRY AIR EMANATING FROM HIGH PRESSURE MOVING INTO
WRN ONTARIO HELPED CLEAR SKIES OUT. HOWEVER...TROUBLE IS ALREADY
BREWING TO OUR WEST AS WATER VAPOR IMAGERY SHOWS A POWERFUL WAVE
MOVING ACROSS THE NW CONUS. THIS WAVE WILL QUICKLY WORK ACROSS THE
DAKOTAS TONIGHT AND MN TUESDAY...PROVIDING US WITH THE POTPOURRI OF
WINTRY PRECIPITATION ON TUESDAY THAT WE HAVE BEEN ADVERTISING FOR
THE LAST SEVERAL DAYS.


----------



## snowman55

MNPLOWCO;1953130 said:


> Hindsight is easy up to this point. But now that we are thinking about this, we might as well come up with a contingency plan so if this does happen to us, we can be prepared. I think I would call as many accounts due immediately. Let each client know that our businesses can not handle the up front cost of this anomaly (even if we really could). Then to continue services, we would require some up front installment to continue servicing at these levels. OF COURSE, you will get blow back from this, but is it any worse that being out that kind of capital? Contacts should include a "catastrophic clause" which would include massive snowfalls in general and consistent snow events that would threaten the viability of the plowing services existence. Or something to this effect. So that a "pre payment" would result. You might have to give a refund in services for next year or cash back if you overshot your monetary request, but being made fully whole up front with a refund would keep the plow companies door open for business. The other way,we end up paying all expenses "up front" and
> getting stiffed out of huge sums of money could close our business just as easily.[/QUOTE
> 
> Happened to guys on 1991. Put a blizzard clause in your contracts. Everything goes to hourly after x inches.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1953206 said:


> What is this a soap opera?
> 
> "Trouble is brewing!"
> 
> TURNED OUT TO BE A BEAUTIFUL DAY OUTSIDE OF WESTERN AND FAR SOUTHERN
> MN...AS A WEDGE OF DRY AIR EMANATING FROM HIGH PRESSURE MOVING INTO
> WRN ONTARIO HELPED CLEAR SKIES OUT. HOWEVER...TROUBLE IS ALREADY
> BREWING TO OUR WEST AS WATER VAPOR IMAGERY SHOWS A POWERFUL WAVE
> MOVING ACROSS THE NW CONUS. THIS WAVE WILL QUICKLY WORK ACROSS THE
> DAKOTAS TONIGHT AND MN TUESDAY...PROVIDING US WITH THE POTPOURRI OF
> WINTRY PRECIPITATION ON TUESDAY THAT WE HAVE BEEN ADVERTISING FOR
> THE LAST SEVERAL DAYS.


No crap, rest of it sounds like none of the models are really agreeing on temp, qpf or location. Whats new!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

cbservicesllc;1953206 said:


> What is this a soap opera?
> 
> "Trouble is brewing!"
> 
> TURNED OUT TO BE A BEAUTIFUL DAY OUTSIDE OF WESTERN AND FAR SOUTHERN
> MN...AS A WEDGE OF DRY AIR EMANATING FROM HIGH PRESSURE MOVING INTO
> WRN ONTARIO HELPED CLEAR SKIES OUT. HOWEVER...TROUBLE IS ALREADY
> BREWING TO OUR WEST AS WATER VAPOR IMAGERY SHOWS A POWERFUL WAVE
> MOVING ACROSS THE NW CONUS. THIS WAVE WILL QUICKLY WORK ACROSS THE
> DAKOTAS TONIGHT AND MN TUESDAY...PROVIDING US WITH THE POTPOURRI OF
> WINTRY PRECIPITATION ON TUESDAY THAT WE HAVE BEEN ADVERTISING FOR
> THE LAST SEVERAL DAYS.


Cornucopia would be a better fit that potpourri


----------



## qualitycut




----------



## albhb3

so wheres this 10 inches that novak is so sure about.....:angry:









in his mouth that's where


----------



## SnowGuy73

Back to 1-2".


----------



## Polarismalibu

Just got told I will be lucky to have my truck back this month. Heads are about to roll here


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Polarismalibu;1953227 said:


> Just got told I will be lucky to have my truck back this month. Heads are about to roll here


Mine took 3 weeks. Brother crashed it 11/5, he left for Mexico 11/7, first snow 11/10. Reason to have spare equipment


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1953227 said:


> Just got told I will be lucky to have my truck back this month. Heads are about to roll here


Wow. I would try and find another auto body.
heppners is a good one.

My buddy jack knifed his cattle trailer. Smashed the box and cab and had it back in less than a week.


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;1953227 said:


> Just got told I will be lucky to have my truck back this month. Heads are about to roll here


now what


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1953230 said:


> Wow. I would try and find another auto body.
> heppners is a good one.
> 
> My buddy jack knifed his cattle trailer. Smashed the box and cab and had it back in less than a week.


Probably because of all the suspension work.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1953239 said:


> Probably because of all the suspension work.


Still, 3 weeks plus? It doesn't even take that long to build a truck. Its one side of the truck.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I should have hit the pole a second time to finish it off and just get a new one


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1953243 said:


> I should have hit the pole a second time to finish it off and just get a new one


I thought you hit a car? Are you lieing to us?


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;1953227 said:


> Just got told I will be lucky to have my truck back this month. Heads are about to roll here


Wow....just wow.


----------



## Bill1090

Mmmmm Wendys.


----------



## Bill1090

I'm still at <1". Might head up and help you guys out. Should know in the am hopefully.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1953227 said:


> Just got told I will be lucky to have my truck back this month. Heads are about to roll here


I can pick up some of the slack if you need to. I know we have accounts fairly close together. I think you still have my number. I do have an extra truck but needs to get fixed which should only take a day tops at garys diesel

Do you still have my number??


----------



## albhb3

Bill1090;1953251 said:


> Mmmmm Wendys.


LUCKYThumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm back up to 3.8" on the hourly.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1953182 said:


> I got rid of the black one. Dark green with tan bottom now


Ahh missed that back somewhere in the pages


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;1953253 said:


> I'm still at <1". Might head up and help you guys out. Should know in the am hopefully.


so far it's looking like we not going to have anything down here but a little bit of ice and I'll have the sander and everything ready for my brother so he can handle it down here so count me in.


----------



## qualitycut

So sounds like about 2-3 max around the metro, done by 4 pm ish.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

2.2 on hourly here. Ahhhh, just the right amount. NOW LET'S KEEP IT THERE!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

snowman55;1953209 said:


> Happened to guys on 1991. Put a blizzard clause in your contracts. Everything goes to hourly after x inches.


We have that clause to cover ourselves. As a matter of fact it kicks in after 6" just in case its concrete or something. Covered in '91 as well.


----------



## CityGuy

From Novak:

Again, the highest daily snow total @ MSP Int'l this season is 3.4". We will make a run @ that tomorrow.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

I like to plow when it stops!


----------



## SSS Inc.

ADVISORY now I see. And its not the freezing rain one for me anyway.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;1953227 said:


> Just got told I will be lucky to have my truck back this month. Heads are about to roll here


You got to be kidding me !!


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;1953270 said:


> so far it's looking like we not going to have anything down here but a little bit of ice and I'll have the sander and everything ready for my brother so he can handle it down here so count me in.


Convoy!!!!


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;1953243 said:


> I should have hit the pole a second time to finish it off and just get a new one


honestly I thought about it before and if I ever get into a wreck I hope it is totaled just to avoid this. With how expensive things are on these trucks, I don't think it would take a whole to much to total them either.


----------



## unit28

Frankie......¿


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1953244 said:


> I thought you hit a car? Are you lieing to us?


I did. I meant as in a second hit to finish it


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1953287 said:


> ADVISORY now I see. And its not the freezing rain one for me anyway.


Me thinks timing issues 4 u

Perhaps To warm there


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;1953294 said:



> honestly I thought about it before and if I ever get into a wreck I hope it is totaled just to avoid this. With how expensive things are on these trucks, I don't think it would take a whole to much to total them either.


That's probably the easiest way


----------



## Bill1090

Looking at one of the locals fb pages, this morning they have me at .8".


----------



## Doughboy12

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1953212 said:


> Cornucopia would be a better fit that potpourri


Potpourri is more metro.....sexual. :laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1953227 said:


> Just got told I will be lucky to have my truck back this month. Heads are about to roll here


Just rolled home in mine...they got the decals wrong...and on the wrong side. lol


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1953244 said:


> I thought you hit a car? Are you lieing to us?


This....very suspicious...
And no Ins on the lady that "hit you?" 
Things aren't adding up in your story...:waving:


----------



## qualitycut

Im thinking im getting less than 2 inches
here. Thinking its going to be to warm. I hope im wrong. Would be nice to get 2 plows in during the month for once.


----------



## unit28

Doughboy12;1953301 said:


> Potpourri is more metro.....sexual. :laughing:


Hmmmmm

As i said...this storm will spit sputter


----------



## BossPlow614

I am exhausted. Got 2 hours of sleep & crunched numbers for about 9 hours today at the Landscape Management Network's "Build a Better Landscape Business" workshop at Ziegler Cat in Columbus. I learned A TON and it's only the first of 2 days. This workshop is awesome. 

It was good to see CB & Ryde there too. Thanks Ryde for letting me know about it a couple weeks ago.


----------



## SnowGuy73

1.6" hourly here.


----------



## IDST

Kare 11 show 9:00-5:00 2-4 northern 1-2 southern


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1953218 said:


>


Geez even Drama Dahl is saying coating to 1 for most of the Metro?


----------



## IDST

Dahl showed starting aroun 8-4:00 map showed coating to and inch for the whole metro then said 1-2 in the metro


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1953227 said:


> Just got told I will be lucky to have my truck back this month. Heads are about to roll here


That's cafe'd up! Is it the Shop or the Insurance? I have an appointment later this week with my agent to ask all sorts of questions...


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Then up to LWNMWR country. Everybody, up north! What is he going to do with
60 subs? :laughing:


----------



## cbservicesllc

MNPLOWCO;1953274 said:


> 2.2 on hourly here. Ahhhh, just the right amount. NOW LET'S KEEP IT THERE!!


2.3 here... I'm down with that...


----------



## Doughboy12

MNPLOWCO;1953317 said:


> Then up to LWNMWR country. Everybody, up north! What is he going to do with
> 60 subs? :laughing:


Just think of all the paper work... And White Castle.

And then more paper work from White Castle.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1953294 said:


> honestly I thought about it before and if I ever get into a wreck I hope it is totaled just to avoid this. With how expensive things are on these trucks, I don't think it would take a whole to much to total them either.


I was holding my breath when my wife's Edge got rear ended... They ended up totaling it luckily... The whole body alignment was cafe'd... Only sad part is we would have had it paid off this year...


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1953298 said:


> Me thinks timing issues 4 u
> 
> Perhaps To warm there


Interesting... I guess NWS did say in the 4PM Discussion that some of the models were keeping things warmer...


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1953316 said:


> That's cafe'd up! Is it the Shop or the Insurance? I have an appointment later this week with my agent to ask all sorts of questions...


It's all the shop


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1953305 said:


> Im thinking im getting less than 2 inches
> here. Thinking its going to be to warm. I hope im wrong. Would be nice to get 2 plows in during the month for once.


I guess I'm planning on 2-3 like last Tuesday... And hoping for the best!


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1953307 said:


> I am exhausted. Got 2 hours of sleep & crunched numbers for about 9 hours today at the Landscape Management Network's "Build a Better Landscape Business" workshop at Ziegler Cat in Columbus. I learned A TON and it's only the first of 2 days. This workshop is awesome.
> 
> It was good to see CB & Ryde there too. Thanks Ryde for letting me know about it a couple weeks ago.


Very good info... definitely helping reinforce some of my numbers and showing me where I need to improve... Nice to see you and nice to meet Ryde there!


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1953325 said:


> Interesting... I guess NWS did say in the 4PM Discussion that some of the models were keeping things warmer...


That and how the models seem to be disagreeing on alot of variables.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1953326 said:


> It's all the shop


That sucks! So safe to say you won't be submitting a positive review of Abra when this is done?


----------



## qualitycut

Parents are bringing us to dinner for putting in the garbage disposal. Trying red cow finally.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1953332 said:


> That sucks! So safe to say you won't be submitting a positive review of Abra when this is done?


Well if its abra that would explain a lot


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO;1953317 said:


> Then up to LWNMWR country. Everybody, up north! What is he going to do with
> 60 subs? :laughing:


The last storm or so last year, I had to sit in a parking lot and direct traffic with everyone.

I'll do it again.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1953298 said:


> Me thinks timing issues 4 u
> 
> Perhaps To warm there


Me thinks there is a chance this could be problematic as well.  We won't know until tomorrow. Hoping I am surprised by an all snow event.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1953326 said:


> It's all the shop


I'm betting a lot of shops are stacked with work this year with all the icy conditions we've had.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1953336 said:


> Me thinks there is a chance this could be problematic as well.  We won't know until tomorrow. Hoping I am surprised by an all snow event.


me too, i hope we can get a couple inches. Not 1.25 or in my case 1.5. At least in my service area.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1953336 said:


> Me thinks there is a chance this could be problematic as well.  We won't know until tomorrow. Hoping I am surprised by an all snow event.


You're more than welcome to make an appearance on the north side.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1953336 said:


> Me thinks there is a chance this could be problematic as well.  We won't know until tomorrow. Hoping I am surprised by an all snow event.


Gota love rush hour plowing. :realmad::angry:


----------



## djagusch

Polarismalibu;1953326 said:


> It's all the shop


Well if you can swing it, find a used truck at a good price. Then resell it. Should be some decent deals out there.

Also if that front corner of the frame is messed up look at the plow mount for weld cracks and stuff. Worse thing than waiting a month is to get it back and they didn't notice the mount cracked.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1953341 said:


> You're more than welcome to make an appearance on the north side.


That sounds fun and all but I WILL be plowing and I would rather sit home and watch this thread if I wasn't.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1953339 said:


> me too, i hope we can get a couple inches. Not 1.25 or in my case 1.5. At least in my service area.


Honestly, I think we all we see a couple inches +. Things are moving the right direction as of now anyway.


----------



## CityGuy

Dahl says he thinks the advisories may be extending south if the current trend continue? 

Hmmm moving south


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1953326 said:


> It's all the shop


Most body shops are 2 weeks out. Figure a a couple days to get the parts needed. 3 days to paint everything. A day to tear it apart. 3-4 days to put it together and then I bet it has to go to the frame shop to ensure that it is straight and alignment.


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1953352 said:


> Dahl says he thinks the advisories may be extending south if the current trend continue?
> 
> Hmmm moving south


Yes. Models keep moving south. This is why I don't watch the news anymore. You can get all the info a guy needs on the internets.  The news plays with the info too much waiting for this or that to come in, not updating graphics in time for the news cast etc.. What they say becomes almost useless since we all know how they do it. I understand why they do what they do but for guys on this thread we want the newest info and the local news is not the source for that. Its just a tiny step better than reading the newspaper.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1953352 said:


> Dahl says he thinks the advisories may be extending south if the current trend continue?
> 
> Hmmm moving south


Or less freezing rain or more could be many things


----------



## SSS Inc.

I guarantee the Advisory extends at least two counties further south with freezing rain below that. Maybe Mankato south??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

FWIW, remember about 3 weeks ago when Accu had snow Feb 9/10????


----------



## unit28

CityGuy;1953352 said:


> Dahl says he thinks the advisories may be extending south if the current trend continue?
> 
> Hmmm moving south


Tight gradient.....


----------



## Ranger620

Wild drop the puck in 2 minutesThumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1953367 said:


> Wild drop the puck in 2 minutesThumbs Up


Can't wait! Every game feels like the playoffs for me.


----------



## albhb3

Ranger620;1953367 said:


> Wild drop the puck in 2 minutesThumbs Up


how bout we designate an official goal caller this time


----------



## CityGuy

Goal...................


----------



## Ranger620

Goallllllllll


----------



## Ranger620

Ok im to slow looks like city gets it


----------



## CityGuy

Fight..............


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;1953377 said:


> Fight..............


More like a hugging match.


----------



## Ranger620

Im not gonna say it


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1953383 said:


> Im not gonna say it


Crap I missed a goal in the can.

Goal..............


----------



## CityGuy

And they score.


----------



## Bill1090

Calling for 30-40 mph winds wed. for Jim & Bano.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Funny, my guy that said the blowers were stolen from his house hasn't checked in for this snowfall.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1953391 said:


> Funny, my guy that said the blowers were stolen from his house hasn't checked in for this snowfall.


Probably starting a snow blowing service lol


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1953391 said:


> Funny, my guy that said the blowers were stolen from his house hasn't checked in for this snowfall.


Seemed fishy from the start. I hope he didn't actually steal them. You want to trust your employees but there are some obvious bad seeds out there which stinks.


----------



## Ranger620

This game is getting chippy and were only 13 min into the first


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1953391 said:


> Funny, my guy that said the blowers were stolen from his house hasn't checked in for this snowfall.


That's kind of suspicious.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

He's got 3 of my snowplow shovels too.


----------



## Polarismalibu

djagusch;1953346 said:


> Well if you can swing it, find a used truck at a good price. Then resell it. Should be some decent deals out there.
> 
> Also if that front corner of the frame is messed up look at the plow mount for weld cracks and stuff. Worse thing than waiting a month is to get it back and they didn't notice the mount cracked.


Yeah I might go pick up a Chevy temporarily


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1953401 said:


> He's got 3 of my snowplow shovels too.


If him and the lady cleaned the garage again, went to lunch, and left the door open I would DEFINITELY start questioning him.

GOAL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Goal......................


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal..........


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1953411 said:


> Goal......................


See above^^^


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1953409 said:


> Yeah I might go pick up a Chevy temporarily


Do not swear on this forum lol


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1953413 said:


> See above^^^


****like****


----------



## unit28

The fly in the ointment. ........


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1953415 said:


> Do not swear on this forum lol


Thats a five letter word not 4.


----------



## Doughboy12

Can they keep this pace down two guys?


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;1953419 said:


> Thats a five letter word not 4.


More letters the worse it is


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1953415 said:


> Do not swear on this forum lol


Yeah I know. I didn't want to say it but it is what it is.

Cb you ever sell that 7.3?


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1953417 said:


> The fly in the ointment. ........


Whats that?


----------



## CityGuy

Great first for the wild.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1953427 said:


> Whats that?


Guessing the winds


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1953417 said:


> The fly in the ointment. ........


I wish I knew what that was so I could agree and sound smart... and whether that's bad for people that want snow or don't want snow....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Picked a kid up from school today. Took him to the doc, had a 100 temp. 

Came home, it was gone, went to WalMart and got his prescription/dinner came home it's back up.

Headed to bed as it looks like I'll have a sick kid at home tomorrow.

Got some trucks to fill, some plows to put on, tractor to fill.

Gotta get it all done before the wife heads to work at 7.


----------



## CityGuy

Trim guy is still here going strong. Few pieces of base in the closet and a railing to hang. Was hoping to get hardware on tonight but that doesn't look to be happening.


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;1953441 said:


> Trim guy is still here going strong. Few pieces of base in the closet and a railing to hang. Was hoping to get hardware on tonight but that doesn't look to be happening.


Oh and I think the wife is going to shoot me.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1953426 said:


> Yeah I know. I didn't want to say it but it is what it is.
> 
> Cb you ever sell that 7.3?


Yeahhhhhhhhhhh.... traded it... dang it!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I hear BossPlow has a Chevy for sale.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1953426 said:


> Yeah I know. I didn't want to say it but it is what it is.
> 
> Cb you ever sell that 7.3?


I did the same thing in o6. Got hit totaling my truck walked into morries as they had a new truck with new plow. They were plowing the lot when I got there told the guy to get out of my truck. Walked out 20 min later with the keys


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

First time I turn a Wild game all year, and first thing I see is Gorg.

Ummmm...has he been depression eating since his divorce??


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1953446 said:


> I hear BossPlow has a Chevy for sale.


i think roy bought it


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1953442 said:


> Oh and I think the wife is going to shoot me.


What for? ....


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1953446 said:


> I hear BossPlow has a Chevy for sale.


I'm meeting with Camden on Wednesday after this snow event. If he decides to not buy, it can be up for grabs.


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;1953442 said:


> Oh and I think the wife is going to shoot me.


What did you do now?


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1953454 said:


> What for? ....


Trim guy still here going strong. He is working on the railing now and that's the end of the job.


----------



## qualitycut

Red cow was delicious, french onion burger


----------



## Ranger620

ohhh cityguy


----------



## Doughboy12

Suter scores.........Goal.


----------



## Ranger620

ohh city guy your slacking


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal.........


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1953442 said:


> Oh and I think the wife is going to shoot me.


If she hasn't done it by now she won't do it.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS you are correct this sure does feel like playoff hockey


----------



## Doughboy12

Look for it to get more chippy now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Novak has a video up. 

He's making assumptions which sound great if your life doesn't depend on whether or not it snows.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1953476 said:


> ohh city guy your slacking


Sorry I was holding a railing.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1953485 said:


> Sorry I was holding a railing.


I picked you up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That's one heck of a line on the RAP at noon. 

4" in 2 hours????


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1953479 said:


> SSS you are correct this sure does feel like playoff hockey


I'm telling ya, every game from here on out counts and these guys know it. It will make for some fun hockey I think. There will be a few duds mixed in for sure.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1953493 said:


> That's one heck of a line on the RAP at noon.
> 
> 4" in 2 hours????


Novak did post 1"+ per hour.....


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1953493 said:


> That's one heck of a line on the RAP at noon.
> 
> 4" in 2 hours????


Im going with thats been the least accurate model this year.


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1953488 said:


> I picked you up.


Thumbs UpThumbs Up Thanks.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1953493 said:


> That's one heck of a line on the RAP at noon.
> 
> 4" in 2 hours????


Aint that something?

Its not even done at that point according to the maps. Not as heavy after that looking at what would be left to come but holy cow anyways.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1953502 said:


> Aint that something?
> 
> Its not even done at that point according to the maps. Not as heavy after that look at what would be left to come but holy cow anyways.


Frigging complaint calls up the a$$. When will you be here to do an open up???

Traffic will be a stand still everywhere.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1953496 said:


> I'm telling ya, every game from here on out counts and these guys know it. It will make for some fun hockey I think. There will be a few duds mixed in for sure.


Lets hope they keep it up.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1953506 said:


> Frigging complaint calls up the a$$. When will you be here to do an open up???
> 
> Traffic will be a stand still everywhere.


Leave now. Get a few pre-open opens.


----------



## CityGuy

Hey Ranger got a question for you:
On the stairway going down. How far can I cheat my rail between terminator/start and the door casing at the top of steps. This guy says it has to touch casing and estimater said I could cheat it down 6 inches or so? He won't install and I don't want it touching? Is 6" or so from casing ok?


----------



## Doughboy12

Second standing ovation as they leave the ice...lets make it 3 in a row tonight!!! :waving: ussmileyflag


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1953465 said:


> Trim guy still here going strong. He is working on the railing now and that's the end of the job.


Sooooo she should be happy... :waving:


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1953506 said:


> Frigging complaint calls up the a$$. When will you be here to do an open up???
> 
> Traffic will be a stand still everywhere.


Traffic will suck but our route is tight so we will be ok. I might be able to sneak two plowings out of 4", if that actually happened, on our per timers.

Best of luck to all if that happens.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1953493 said:


> That's one heck of a line on the RAP at noon.
> 
> 4" in 2 hours????


I'll be ok with 4" all day but 4" in that short of a time and with one truck short not gonna be good. Ill have to make a few calls tomorrow to look for some help


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1953514 said:


> Sooooo she should be happy... :waving:


She want's to go to bed. To much banging.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1953506 said:


> Frigging complaint calls up the a$$. When will you be here to do an open up???
> 
> Traffic will be a stand still everywhere.


You worry to much jer dog


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;1953517 said:


> She want's to go to bed. To much banging.


That's a good problem to have!


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;1953517 said:


> She want's to go to bed. To much banging.


Isnt that how she got pregnant


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1953510 said:


> Hey Ranger got a question for you:
> On the stairway going down. How far can I cheat my rail between terminator/start and the door casing at the top of steps. This guy says it has to touch casing and estimater said I could cheat it down 6 inches or so? He won't install and I don't want it touching? Is 6" or so from casing ok?


Are you paying him Cash?? Do you have a permit???


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;1953510 said:


> Hey Ranger got a question for you:
> On the stairway going down. How far can I cheat my rail between terminator/start and the door casing at the top of steps. This guy says it has to touch casing and estimater said I could cheat it down 6 inches or so? He won't install and I don't want it touching? Is 6" or so from casing ok?


off the top of my head no it does not have to touch the casing. My code book is not here though. I believe it has to start at the first step. As long as it doesnt start past the first tread I think you will be ok 85% sure


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1953493 said:


> That's one heck of a line on the RAP at noon.
> 
> 4" in 2 hours????


Yeah... That would be interesting...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1953525 said:


> Yeah... That would be interesting...


Happened down here last snow. Ended up with 5 1/2" in just a few hours. Most came in the first couple hours


----------



## cbservicesllc

Looks like the NAM is going up again...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Now before everyone says NWS lowered their forecast they just adjusted timing.


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;1953510 said:


> Hey Ranger got a question for you:
> On the stairway going down. How far can I cheat my rail between terminator/start and the door casing at the top of steps. This guy says it has to touch casing and estimater said I could cheat it down 6 inches or so? He won't install and I don't want it touching? Is 6" or so from casing ok?


Rethinking I dont think there is enough room you only had a couple inches. I am 99% it does not have to touch the trim. If it were my job with a permit I would not but it to the trim. If you had a foot then I would but it into the wall.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1953530 said:


> Looks like the NAM is going up again...


I guessed it was going to be lower looking at the COD site. Whatever it is it sure looks goofy like Quality eluded to earlier today with the splitting the metro and all.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1953532 said:


> Rethinking I dont think there is enough room you only had a couple inches. I am 99% it does not have to touch the trim. If it were my job with a permit I would not but it to the trim. If you had a foot then I would but it into the wall.


I was told when I built my house that you have to return it to the wall so Firemen don't catch their coats on it. Firedudes, is that true??


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1953531 said:


> Now before everyone says NWS lowered their forecast they just adjusted timing.


Where's that? Mine is the same...


----------



## Ranger620

Think I'm getting a migraine. Took my meds and caffeine. holing out till 10 news if I can


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1953536 said:


> Where's that? Mine is the same...


Mine went from 1-3" to 1-2 and 1. Same totals just moved it back a bit. I have no idea why they did that but at first glance it looked like they dropped the totals.


----------



## snowman55

Ranger620;1953532 said:


> Rethinking I dont think there is enough room you only had a couple inches. I am 99% it does not have to touch the trim. If it were my job with a permit I would not but it to the trim. If you had a foot then I would but it into the wall.


Perfect example of govt bs. Your house your stairs do it how you want? Oh no gotta have govt boards come up with rules to protect you from yourself. And Dayton better give them a 40% raise or we won't have good government telling us how to build a hand rail.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1953535 said:


> I was told when I built my house that you have to return it to the wall so Firemen don't catch their coats on it. Firedudes, is that true??


Don't know about the fireman thing but yes return into the wall. If there's room you can butt it into the wall like I was talking JT doesn't have the room so he would return it into the wall


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1953533 said:


> I guessed it was going to be lower looking at the COD site. Whatever it is it sure looks goofy like Quality eluded to earlier today with the splitting the metro and all.


Oh duh... I was looking at the 12z run for comparison... It did drop from the 18z run...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1953537 said:


> Think I'm getting a migraine. Took my meds and caffeine. holing out till 10 news if I can


No! Go to bed. They will say 1-2", watching the rain/snow line, tight gradient in the south metro, waiting for new data, track still in question, advisory might need to be extended, look for warnings tomorrow am by lwnmrs house, tune in at 5:00 a.m. for the latest.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1953538 said:


> Mine went from 1-3" to 1-2 and 1. Same totals just moved it back a bit. I have no idea why they did that but at first glance it looked like they dropped the totals.


Night crew? Seems they are doing stuff like that or are way high from 4pm to 4am. Mines still the same by the way.

Do you know why 5 has a high of 39 for me and 44 for mankato tomorrow? No one else is that high


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1953535 said:


> I was told when I built my house that you have to return it to the wall so Firemen don't catch their coats on it. Firedudes, is that true??


Never heard of it... but I'm not a building code expert...


----------



## Ranger620

snowman55;1953539 said:


> Perfect example of govt bs. Your house your stairs do it how you want? Oh no gotta have govt boards come up with rules to protect you from yourself. And Dayton better give them a 40% raise or we won't have good government telling us how to build a hand rail.


Ohhh do not get me started on that. At least we adopted the irc and every city has to follow the same rules. Before that we had the ubc and cities could make up their own rules so what was good in plymouth was not exceptable in maple grove. Was a nightmare in some cases


----------



## Polarismalibu

Got a nice sun burn today


----------



## snowman55

I watch buying Alaska and it seems they are free to build any thing they want. Heard it's the same in texas


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1953542 said:


> No! Go to bed. They will say 1-2", watching the rain/snow line, tight gradient in the south metro, waiting for new data, track still in question, advisory might need to be extended, look for warnings tomorrow am by lwnmrs house, tune in at 5:00 a.m. for the latest.


Ya I should no better. Its a mild one (at this time) so I would like to stay up get the dogs out after the game and watch the news in bed. I know you know how it is.. They suck


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1953544 said:


> Never heard of it... but I'm not a building code expert...


I guess that I have never gotten my coat stuck either.


----------



## Green Grass

snowman55;1953548 said:


> I watch buying Alaska and it seems they are free to build any thing they want. Heard it's the same in texas


If you move to Alaska I am going to visit!


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1953544 said:


> Never heard of it... but I'm not a building code expert...


Inspector told me that. I wouldn't trust Mpls inspectors. I knew more than the hvac guy did about ductwork. He finally had to have his boss come and look and of course everything I did was fine. The electrical guy (I think that was the state by then) never even looked at my panel. Plumbing guy was cool, he gave me a lot of the "I'm not supposed to tell you this but do it this way and you'll pass".


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1953542 said:


> No! Go to bed. They will say 1-2", watching the rain/snow line, tight gradient in the south metro, waiting for new data, track still in question, advisory might need to be extended, look for warnings tomorrow am by lwnmrs house, tune in at 5:00 a.m. for the latest.


Sounds about right...


----------



## Ranger620

snowman55;1953548 said:


> I watch buying Alaska and it seems they are free to build any thing they want. Heard it's the same in texas


Told you to not get me started. MN is one of the worst.
30x50 garage in my town is 2600-2800 permit fee 2 inspections. I have 8 acres if I was to have 2 more acres (10) $80 permit fee and no inspections.
North dakota was laid back when I was working out there


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1953522 said:


> Are you paying him Cash?? Do you have a permit???


Yes and No


----------



## SSS Inc.

Nice shift!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Done except railing. Screw it I will do it myself my way.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1953557 said:


> Nice shift!!!


They are looking so good tonight I hope this keeps up!!


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1953520 said:


> Isnt that how she got pregnant


Maybe.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1953524 said:


> off the top of my head no it does not have to touch the casing. My code book is not here though. I believe it has to start at the first step. As long as it doesnt start past the first tread I think you will be ok 85% sure


So if I went to about middle of tread, about 6 inches from casing and go just past last tread I am good?


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1953556 said:


> Yes and No


Then what is he worried about? If he's worried about the code, how about the taxman he is evading? Put the darn railing in the way you want to. If the city ever figures out you did the work without a permit (which they won't) the railing will be the least of your issues. When I did my house I got all the obvious things done that needed a permit and then did the fun projects like the basement.


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;1953532 said:


> Rethinking I dont think there is enough room you only had a couple inches. I am 99% it does not have to touch the trim. If it were my job with a permit I would not but it to the trim. If you had a foot then I would but it into the wall.


Things must be way different in the cities. We never have to end at the trim. At the end of the stairs, miter it then to the wall


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1953552 said:


> Inspector told me that. I wouldn't trust Mpls inspectors. I knew more than the hvac guy did about ductwork. He finally had to have his boss come and look and of course everything I did was fine. The electrical guy (I think that was the state by then) never even looked at my panel. Plumbing guy was cool, he gave me a lot of the "I'm not supposed to tell you this but do it this way and you'll pass".


See now some of this bugs me down right pisses me off. I warned you guys....
Why would he say I'm not suppose to tell you this but do it this way and you will pass. Thats his job to help you as a homeowner out. Ya if you were a plumber you should know what to do. Mpls are fing morons. The last one I had was a lady we had it out Called the boss, Told her to show me where it says what she was saying in the code book and I will do it. She was making up her own rules. Richfield too just an a$$. Customer wanted a wood foundation, he was a old block guy and wouldnt let me build one. Customer decided on block to just not fight the systom.
Good lord why did you get me going


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1953557 said:


> Nice shift!!!


No doubt, they have a little fire under their asses lately


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1953550 said:


> I guess that I have never gotten my coat stuck either.


I guess I could say the same...


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1953535 said:


> I was told when I built my house that you have to return it to the wall so Firemen don't catch their coats on it. Firedudes, is that true??


Not sure on that? First I heard of it. He said it's so you can't wedge a hand between the casing and return.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I just realized I never even put a railing in going to the basement. UhOh!!!!


----------



## NorthernProServ

O boy.....yes the red is thunder.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1953550 said:


> I guess that I have never gotten my coat stuck either.


Keep it zipped, problem solved?


----------



## NorthernProServ

Then finish it off with freezing rain...


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1953573 said:


> I just realized I never even put a railing in going to the basement. UhOh!!!!


I am calling the city on you!


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;1953563 said:


> So if I went to about middle of tread, about 6 inches from casing and go just past last tread I am good?


Yes do that and you will be fine. My head is messing with me. He should have done that no need to touch the trim 100% sure


SSS Inc.;1953564 said:


> Then what is he worried about? If he's worried about the code, how about the taxman he is evading? Put the darn railing in the way you want to. If the city ever figures out you did the work without a permit (which they won't) the railing will be the least of your issues. When I did my house I got all the obvious things done that needed a permit and then did the fun projects like the basement.


Actually they are finding out more and more. When you sell your house now you have a fourum you have to fill out wheather or not you did work with out a permit. Lying on that can get you caught an fined big time. The state is slowly finding ways to get their money


banonea;1953565 said:


> Things must be way different in the cities. We never have to end at the trim. At the end of the stairs, miter it then to the wall


Yes this is the way here too. My migraine is messing with me. 100% no need to end at trim.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1953577 said:


> Keep it zipped, problem solved?


Or a pack on....


----------



## qualitycut

Geez, nws has changed my totals about 10 times today.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1953564 said:


> Then what is he worried about? If he's worried about the code, how about the taxman he is evading? Put the darn railing in the way you want to. If the city ever figures out you did the work without a permit (which they won't) the railing will be the least of your issues. When I did my house I got all the obvious things done that needed a permit and then did the fun projects like the basement.


I am going to just play stupid. Electric was all in and framing was done(this was) and hvac done when i bought house. All I did was rock it and finish it. A majority of the work I did myself so why get a permit.

What would/could they do. Fine me? Make me tear it out? If they find out my taxes will just go up.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1953568 said:


> See now some of this bugs me down right pisses me off. I warned you guys....
> Why would he say I'm not suppose to tell you this but do it this way and you will pass. Thats his job to help you as a homeowner out. Ya if you were a plumber you should know what to do. Mpls are fing morons. The last one I had was a lady we had it out Called the boss, Told her to show me where it says what she was saying in the code book and I will do it. She was making up her own rules. Richfield too just an a$$. Customer wanted a wood foundation, he was a old block guy and wouldnt let me build one. Customer decided on block to just not fight the systom.
> Good lord why did you get me going


Ha! On the i shouldn't tell you part I figured the same thing. I get they can't sit there and walk you through the whole project but if its just one or two minor things why not make everyones life easier.

Yes, Richfield is ridiculous. My brother in law lived there and they were all over him on simple projects like a garage and deck. Same bro moved to minneapolis and we built a wood foundation on an addition. They were cool with it. I thought it was weird but he's a carpenter so it was more to his liking. Let me tell ya, finding the right treated lumber on a saturday was a b****. Had to drive way far to get what we needed.


----------



## CityGuy

Crap they scored.


----------



## snowman55

Typical liberal view. You don't own a property. You are just a temporary resident of thier property and they must protect thier property from you. They allow you to use said property as long as you pay them a yearly "rental" fee. Don't pay the "fee"- they will remove you from thier property by force. 

Does that sound like freedom and liberty? Sam Adams is rolling in his grave.


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;1953554 said:


> Told you to not get me started. MN is one of the worst.
> 30x50 garage in my town is 2600-2800 permit fee 2 inspections. I have 8 acres if I was to have 2 more acres (10) $80 permit fee and no inspections.
> North dakota was laid back when I was working out there


By 2 acres fromyoyr neighbor, build the shop, sell it back to them.......


----------



## CityGuy

25 and clear

Since this is a weather thread.


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;1953572 said:


> Not sure on that? First I heard of it. He said it's so you can't wedge a hand between the casing and return.


Never herd of that. I would think if you just kept it 6" away you would have to have hulk hands to get it wedged. My guess is at one time he got one of those bad inspectors that wanted it his way and he didnt have the stones or code knowledge to challenge him


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1953587 said:


> Crap they scored.


That was a nice tip. We still got this


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

I do some work for a small builder. I've watched inspectors pull up, sit in the car scribbling and leave. Then the guys come out at lunch or whatever and make a comment that the inspector is late. Nope here and gone. 

Ian said downtowns north 3"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1953551 said:


> If you move to Alaska I am going to visit!


Spent 14 days there for my honeymoon.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1953573 said:


> I just realized I never even put a railing in going to the basement. UhOh!!!!


I'm calling the city on you. :waving:


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1953585 said:


> I am going to just play stupid. Electric was all in and framing was done(this was) and hvac done when i bought house. All I did was rock it and finish it. A majority of the work I did myself so why get a permit.
> 
> What would/could they do. Fine me? Make me tear it out? If they find out my taxes will just go up.


Some cities will fine you more or less to recoup the permit cost. No worries though. DONT LET THEM IN. Tell the wife to never let an assessor into the house. If you ever sell, nobody will ask anything in most cities. Richfield did charge my brother in law for not getting a deck permit but nothing said about the basement or the new panel I put in.


----------



## CityGuy

Nice win for the Wild. Even though I missed a fair amount of it.


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;1953568 said:


> See now some of this bugs me down right pisses me off. I warned you guys....
> Why would he say I'm not suppose to tell you this but do it this way and you will pass. Thats his job to help you as a homeowner out. Ya if you were a plumber you should know what to do. Mpls are fing morons. The last one I had was a lady we had it out Called the boss, Told her to show me where it says what she was saying in the code book and I will do it. She was making up her own rules. Richfield too just an a$$. Customer wanted a wood foundation, he was a old block guy and wouldnt let me build one. Customer decided on block to just not fight the systom.
> Good lord why did you get me going


And THAT is the reason I am getting out of construction. ....


----------



## Polarismalibu

Great win!!


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1953595 said:


> Spent 14 days there for my honeymoon.


Where did she go? :laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1953581 said:


> Yes do that and you will be fine. My head is messing with me. He should have done that no need to touch the trim 100% sure
> 
> Actually they are finding out more and more. When you sell your house now you have a fourum you have to fill out wheather or not you did work with out a permit. Lying on that can get you caught an fined big time. The state is slowly finding ways to get their money
> 
> Yes this is the way here too. My migraine is messing with me. 100% no need to end at trim.


Perfect. He even cut it for me already as if he know's I am going to do it my way anyway.

What I don't understand is the guy who ordered all the trim is an estimater and he told me how to do it and that's why he got me an 8 footer rather than a 10.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

FWIW, we ARE starting to get more radiant heat.

A high of 29 tomorrow? All snow during daylight hours?

You all know where I'm going.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Dang, I just went up to 2-4", less than 1. They must be bored over at NWS.


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;1953596 said:


> I'm calling the city on you. :waving:


Fyi to anyone who doesnt pull a permit all they do to you is double the permit fee which in most cities other than mine is only a few hundred for small remodel projects like yours. If you have plumbing and electrical they can trouble you a little and make you knock a few holes in the wall but nothing major. 
Snowman has lots of good points. Why not get a permit. They make you pay for the permit, you pay takes on the material then property taxes go up. All so they can get more money. I hate it but if I wanna keep my lic I gotta follow the rules. Unless I work on my own stuff


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1953603 said:


> FWIW, we ARE starting to get more radiant heat.
> 
> A high of 29 tomorrow? All snow during daylight hours?
> 
> You all know where I'm going.


Good luck with that. Whatever makes you feel better I guess.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1953592 said:


> Never herd of that. I would think if you just kept it 6" away you would have to have hulk hands to get it wedged. My guess is at one time he got one of those bad inspectors that wanted it his way and he didnt have the stones or code knowledge to challenge him


Scary part is this is what he does for a living. I would think he would/should know the trim codes but who knows. 1 bad inspector and he screw everyone.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1953602 said:


> Perfect. He even cut it for me already as if he know's I am going to do it my way anyway.
> 
> What I don't understand is the guy who ordered all the trim is an estimater and he told me how to do it and that's why he got me an 8 footer rather than a 10.


So it's Zips fault? ?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1953604 said:


> Dang, I just went up to 2-4", less than 1. They must be bored over at NWS.


Same her, it will change again tomorrow at about 10am


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;1953585 said:


> I am going to just play stupid. Electric was all in and framing was done(this was) and hvac done when i bought house. All I did was rock it and finish it. A majority of the work I did myself so why get a permit.
> 
> What would/could they do. Fine me? Make me tear it out? If they find out my taxes will just go up.


Not sure up there, but they can make you tear it out to prove it was done right. If you refuse, fine and tear out, still refuse, court, major fine and/or jail time and condemned your house. Seen it happen in Rochester, but, i do all my own work on my own house without permits......


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1953608 said:


> Scary part is this is what he does for a living. I would think he would/should know the trim codes but who knows. 1 bad inspector and he screw everyone.


Or if its like any other government inspector, they all have different ways of looking at a code. Never get the same answer from anyone


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1953597 said:


> Some cities will fine you more or less to recoup the permit cost. No worries though. DONT LET THEM IN. Tell the wife to never let an assessor into the house. If you ever sell, nobody will ask anything in most cities. Richfield did charge my brother in law for not getting a deck permit but nothing said about the basement or the new panel I put in.


Well the furnace guys a few weeks ago did pull a permit and supposidly an inspector needs to look at it and take some paper thing with numbers on it for the record? Haven't heard from then yet. 
If he says anything all I have done is paint it and trim it myself.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1953601 said:


> Where did she go? :laughing:


She went Halibut fishing in Homer, climbed Mount Marathon in Seward, took a bush plane to the top of Mt. McKinley, went white water rafting in Denali Nat'l park and played bingo in Anchorage.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1953605 said:


> Fyi to anyone who doesnt pull a permit all they do to you is double the permit fee which in most cities other than mine is only a few hundred for small remodel projects like yours. If you have plumbing and electrical they can trouble you a little and make you knock a few holes in the wall but nothing major.
> Snowman has lots of good points. Why not get a permit. They make you pay for the permit, you pay takes on the material then property taxes go up. All so they can get more money. I hate it but if I wanna keep my lic I gotta follow the rules. Unless I work on my own stuff


Oh I would have expected you to get a permit with the lic and all. If I asked you to hang a door I would expect a case of beer and green would sufice.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Crap. I just went to 3-5", 100% heavy snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

F me..........


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1953617 said:


> Crap. I just went to 3-5", 100% heavy snow.


Radiant heat, it will melt.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1953618 said:


> F me..........


Your wife's job!


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1953615 said:


> She went Halibut fishing in Homer, climbed Mount Marathon in Seward, took a bush plane to the top of Mt. McKinley, went white water rafting in Denali Nat'l park and played bingo in Anchorage.


Nice comeback... Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1953620 said:


> Your wife's job!


After 15 years.....hardly.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1953610 said:


> So it's Zips fault? ?


That's what he said. Zip was even here today to show him what he had done with the window trim. Had to use a filler strip to get distance and this guy could not wrap his head around it. Then they talked about the railing.


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1953614 said:


> Well the furnace guys a few weeks ago did pull a permit and supposidly an inspector needs to look at it and take some paper thing with numbers on it for the record? Haven't heard from then yet.
> If he says anything all I have done is paint it and trim it myself.


Hvac guy could care less about anything else. Just don't ever let the assessor in. They hounded me to come into my house and I said no. I asked the lady what would happen if I don't let them in. She said they have a value on file based on my permits and would use that. When she told me the number I said it sounded good to me. (about 100k less than I valued it at). Figure if I let them in they would jack it up.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1953620 said:


> Your wife's job!


:laughing::laughing:Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1953624 said:


> Hvac guy could care less about anything else. Just don't ever let the assessor in. They hounded me to come into my house and I said no. I asked the lady what would happen if I don't let them in. She said they have a value on file based on my permits and would use that. When she told me the number I said it sounded good to me. (about 100k less than I valued it at). Figure if I let them in they would jack it up.


That and they will walk around and peek in the windows.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Now I gotta decide if I call in the pay loader, or try to run with trucks.

I suppose it depends on who else has snow and is willing to come up here and sub in the morning.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1953623 said:


> That's what he said. Zip was even here today to show him what he had done with the window trim. Had to use a filler strip to get distance and this guy could not wrap his head around it. Then they talked about the railing.


I blame zip!


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1953624 said:


> Hvac guy could care less about anything else. Just don't ever let the assessor in. They hounded me to come into my house and I said no. I asked the lady what would happen if I don't let them in. She said they have a value on file based on my permits and would use that. When she told me the number I said it sounded good to me. (about 100k less than I valued it at). Figure if I let them in they would jack it up.


Sounds good to me. Will let the wife know that too.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1953628 said:


> Now I gotta decide if I call in the pay loader, or try to run with trucks.
> 
> I suppose it depends on who else has snow and is willing to come up here and sub in the morning.


Wait what....morning?
I thought this was an afternoon storm?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1953604 said:


> Dang, I just went up to 2-4", less than 1. They must be bored over at NWS.


Yeah, I'm 2-4 and less than half now...


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1953629 said:


> I blame zip!


I called Zip a little bit ago and he laughed his ass off.


----------



## 1997chevy

Where do you guys get the maps with all the colors?


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1953628 said:


> Now I gotta decide if I call in the pay loader, or try to run with trucks.
> 
> I suppose it depends on who else has snow and is willing to come up here and sub in the morning.


When is it supposed to start and end?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1953628 said:


> Now I gotta decide if I call in the pay loader, or try to run with trucks.
> 
> I suppose it depends on who else has snow and is willing to come up here and sub in the morning.


Yea its going to be a wait and see till the morning for a lot of people. Now kstp has from just east of Rochester over in to Wisconsin at 2-4


----------



## gmcdan

Heres a good one , cement guy wanted to build a big shed for his rv . City wouldn't let him because you need enough house sq footage for more garage space . his house is all brick probably worth 4-500k . so he added a 1 foot addition to his entire back side of the house to get the sq footage .. new footing , new foundation , new windows , brick , concrete floor , carpet , wood floor etc . cant remember how he dealt with the roof . 

and he had probably 2-3 acres or so .


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1953628 said:


> Now I gotta decide if I call in the pay loader, or try to run with trucks.
> 
> I suppose it depends on who else has snow and is willing to come up here and sub in the morning.


Whats your gut tell you we will get. With one guy short I dont need 5" in a short time. Plus one guy has a full time job he leaves for at 1pm till midnight may have to find a sub or two


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Okay, so checking sites around.... The further east and south I go, the snow ends sooner, less snow.

The further west and north I go, there's more snow that lasts longer...


My house, 3-5" mainly before 10 pm
Taylors Falls, 2-4" mainly before 8 pm
Forest Lake, 3-5", mainly before 8 pm
Isanti, 3-5", mainly before TWO AM!!


----------



## CityGuy

Cottage grove has a cooker.


----------



## Bill1090

Advisory is creeping closer to me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1953638 said:


> Whats your gut tell you we will get. With one guy short I dont need 5" in a short time. Plus one guy has a full time job he leaves for at 1pm till midnight may have to find a sub or two


That's my problem too. I run a couple of guys with other jobs, so they come and go and I start to push the 5" mark and we start getting into timing issues doing the large lots with just trucks.


----------



## Doughboy12

So do I go out and hang the plow so I can help after work? Anyone, anyone, Lwnmwrman?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1953632 said:


> Yeah, I'm 2-4 and less than half now...


What?!?!?!? Isanti is between you and me, and it went up and the time drug out further.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Well... RAP continues going down... But it's been wrong all year right?


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;1953633 said:


> I called Zip a little bit ago and he laughed his ass off.


Its really kinda dumb. What I found is if you are confident and dont let the inspectors push you around and ask them to show you where it says that in the book you either get it your way or learn something new. Apologize for being wrong and change it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1953631 said:


> Wait what....morning?
> I thought this was an afternoon storm?


Should be done by 5-6 pm.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1953644 said:


> What?!?!?!? Isanti is between you and me, and it went up and the time drug out further.


They must be updating everything...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1953645 said:


> Well... RAP continues going down... But it's been wrong all year right?


Yup..... usually does ok closer but we will see. Seems like it always starts big then goes down


----------



## Camden

Since we're complaining about code stuff I've got one for ya...

Bought a cabin on Gull Lake a few years ago out of foreclosure. At the time of closing I received a certificate of compliance for the septic system. I go to get a building permit to renovate the home and the county says "You need a new septic system, the one you have isn't in compliance". WHAT?? I said "I just bought the place, what are you talking about? Here's what I received at closing..."

The woman goes "Oh, this was done by the lady out of Pillager. She just rubber stamps those certificates without actually checking the systems out. We don't accept her work any more."

So I went ahead and self-installed a new system. Good experience but at the same time very frustrating.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1953645 said:


> Well... RAP continues going down... But it's been wrong all year right?


Good thing every model on the meteogram is over the NWS. AND WAY over the news people with their 1-3".


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1953651 said:


> Good thing every model on the meteogram is over the NWS. AND WAY over the news people with their 1-3".


Yeah like SSS said... everyone is using old data... I think the NWS line on the meteo isn't updated either... I'm at 3.7 on the NWS hourly... The meteo line has been at 2.1 for several hours...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1953627 said:


> That and they will walk around and peek in the windows.


That's when you become a nudist


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

AccuWeather is still at an inch or two tomorrow for me.


----------



## IDST

SSS Inc.;1953535 said:


> I was told when I built my house that you have to return it to the wall so Firemen don't catch their coats on it. Firedudes, is that true??


This is true it must return to wall


----------



## Bill1090

New model that the locals show have me at 2.86". Shows Bano at 4.27" and the metro at 5.08".


----------



## Ranger620

On NWS I'm at 2-4 and less than half. They have it starting earlier but the less than half has been stretched to 7pm to 6 am


----------



## cbservicesllc

Looks like someone else watches the RAP... By the way 03z RAP isn't anything to write home about yet... 

*AFTER WATCHING SEVERAL RUNS OF THE RAP*...HRRR...AND HOPWRF DECIDED
TO EXPAND THE ADVISORY SLIGHTLY SOUTH AND EAST TO ENCOMPASS THE
ENTIRE TWIN CITIES METRO AND THE REST OF WEST CENTRAL WISCONSIN.
NOT MUCH ON RADAR OUT TO THE WEST LATE THIS EVENING...BUT
STRENGTHENING WAA OVERNIGHT WILL ALLOW PRECIP TO BLOSSOM ACROSS
THE EASTERN DAKOTAS AFTER 06-08Z. THIS WAA WILL MAXIMIZE AROUND
12Z ACROSS WRN MN...15Z ACROSS ERN MN...AND 18Z OVER WRN WI. A
DEEP MOIST LAYER AND HIGH DGZ CENTERED AROUND 550 MB ALLOWS FOR
NOT ONLY A HIGH MOISTURE CONTENT ATMOSPHERE WITH PW VALUES ABOVE
0.6 INCHES /NEARING 3 STANDARD DEVIATIONS ABOVE AVERAGE/...BUT
ALSO SOME CAPE FROM THE DGZ UPWARD AND THUS CONVECTIVE POTENTIAL.
THE STRONG FORCING WITH THIS BAND COUPLED WITH THE MOISTURE
CONTENT AND WEAK INSTABILITY ALOFT SHOULD ALLOW THE INITIAL BAND
OF PRECIP TO BECOME PRETTY INTENSE FOR A TIME. RAPIDLYDETERIORATING
CONDITIONS ARE THUS EXPECTED SHORTLY AFTER THE ONSET. *FOR SEVERAL
RUNS...THE RAP HAS HINTED AT 1-2 INCH PER HOUR RATES AS THE BAND
PUSHES INTO ERN MN AND WRN WI AND THIS SEEMS REASONABLE.*


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1953651 said:


> Good thing every model on the meteogram is over the NWS. AND WAY over the news people with their 1-3".


I'm trying to figure out when NWS gets updated on the Meteogram. I'm right by kmsp and not at 3.8" on the hourly which usually jives with the met.


----------



## Doughboy12

What ratios are you going with???


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1953657 said:


> New model that the locals show have me at 2.86". Shows Bano at 4.27" and the metro at 5.08".


Hmmm. NWS has Roch at less than half and less than half


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

At least the SREF barely has a 25% chance of >4" tomorrow for me.... Zero chance for the cities.


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;1953664 said:


> Hmmm. NWS has Roch at less than half and less than half


Eau Claire channel is thinking the advisory will come south to La Crosse.

Who knows.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Has a VRAC updated yet???


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1953663 said:


> What ratios are you going with???


10:1 to 12:1


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;1953667 said:


> Has a VRAC updated yet???


Haven't seen one yet.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1953668 said:


> 10:1 to 12:1


Wow that's low?????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Schaffer says 2-4" for the cities. 3-6" by me. All done by 5 pm. Ian and Dahl also had it done by 5ish.


----------



## Ranger620

Bell had 3" around the cities. HAd to get to st. cloud and forest lake before you hit 4" and didnt have much for 5" or more really anywhere. Why are they so much lower. 3" not a big deal 1"-2" per hour is something to be concerned with


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1953668 said:


> 10:1 to 12:1


I've been using 12:1. I could see 10 with how warm it is though, maybe even an 8??


----------



## SSS Inc.

GFS is holding steady.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Will the 10:30 GFS update @ 10:30? Or does it take a bit.

I can't find totals, other than Wxcast or meteogram.


----------



## cbservicesllc

There we go... Meteo finally updated... NWS is higher than all the models... RAP is lowest it's been all night... What the heck...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1997Chevy.... Wintercast.com or weather cast.com. can't remember.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

....................


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1953636 said:


> Yea its going to be a wait and see till the morning for a lot of people. Now kstp has from just east of Rochester over in to Wisconsin at 2-4


KTTC is saying 1" or less starting around 10am to 11pm....


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1953619 said:


> Radiant heat, it will melt.


Not up there. -20°


----------



## cbservicesllc

lwnmwrman22;1953679 said:


> ....................


? ......................


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NwS line is up to 3.5" now.


----------



## banonea

bill1090;1953657 said:


> new model that the locals show have me at 2.86". Shows bano at 4.27" and the metro at 5.08".


excuse me........


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1953674 said:


> I've been using 12:1. I could see 10 with how warm it is though, *maybe even an 8??*


What color is the sky up there? :salute:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1953685 said:


> ? ......................


I was trying to post the SREF model, but it doesn't work.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1953687 said:


> excuse me........


You like that shock, huh?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1953679 said:


> GOAL....................


The game ended over an hour ago.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1953689 said:


> What color is the sky up there? :salute:


Well??? It's happened before.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1953680 said:


> KTTC is saying 1" or less starting around 10am to 11pm....


11&9 I believe had 3" for you and around 2" or so for me. 5 had a coating for both. I have a high of 39 while you have a high of 28 according to 5


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1953692 said:


> The game ended over an hour ago.


Oh, better take the pause off the DVR.


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;1953687 said:


> excuse me........


Yup. It shall be interesting!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1953690 said:


> I was trying to post the SREF model, but it doesn't work.


Okay Novak.


----------



## CityGuy

Are the houses out east in bosto buikt to the same snow weight codes as ours?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1953686 said:


> NwS line is up to 3.5" now.


Yeah... I posted "Finally it updated"... Since everyone's Hourlies went up and the Meteo stayed the same...

I'm wondering if they are a little late to the party... In the 10PM Discussion they are citing the last several runs of the RAP (like when you posted 4" straight up)... Now it's been going down...


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1953691 said:


> You like that shock, huh?


No, not realy no. I am planning on heading to help you if i can. What time are you thinking you will need people there?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1953687 said:


> excuse me........


Bill has the wrong letters for Rochester in the meteo. Meteo has the NAM around 2", GFS around 1.4" for Rochester.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1953700 said:


> No, not realy no. I am planning on heading to help you if i can. What time are you thinking you will need people there?


5-6 pm........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1953701 said:


> Bill has the wrong letters for Rochester in the meteo. Meteo has the NAM around 2", GFS around 1.4" for Rochester.


Didn't he say the locals though?


----------



## banonea

I dont think any of them have a caffing clue what will happen.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1953704 said:


> I dont think any of them have a caffing clue what will happen.


That happens when rain is mixed in


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1953701 said:


> Bill has the wrong letters for Rochester in the meteo. Meteo has the NAM around 2", GFS around 1.4" for Rochester.


Locals map, not the meteo.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1953699 said:


> Yeah... I posted "Finally it updated"... Since everyone's Hourlies went up and the Meteo stayed the same...
> 
> I'm wondering if they are a little late to the party... In the 10PM Discussion they are citing the last several runs of the RAP (like when you posted 4" straight up)... Now it's been going down...


I was scrolling back through when I saw your post, you beat me to it.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1953702 said:


> 5-6 pm........


K i will know well before then if i will be able to help. Baring a major snow fall or more than 1", count me in...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1953706 said:


> Locals map, not the meteo.


My bad...........


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1953674 said:


> I've been using 12:1. I could see 10 with how warm it is though, maybe even an 8??


Nws said what numbers i posted. I was using 12 also.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1953708 said:


> K i will know well before then if i will be able to help.....


Right, that's what I figure.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1953701 said:


> Bill has the wrong letters for Rochester in the meteo. Meteo has the NAM around 2", GFS around 1.4" for Rochester.


I don't think he was talking about the meteo was he. I thought he was referring to some news channel.

You Dummy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ummmmmm...RAP is at zero.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.emc.ncep.noaa.gov/mmb/mpyle/spcprod/12/

Gotta click loop on the left side, then click to animate on the top.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1953713 said:


> Ummmmmm...RAP is at zero.


Looks like 1.5" ending around 3PM here... In other news I think the new GFS is coming in bigger (Of course I said that about the last NAM that went down too...)


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1953715 said:


> http://www.emc.ncep.noaa.gov/mmb/mpyle/spcprod/12/


I feel like it does this every time. Goes way up, then drops back to 0.

Edit, i responded to your Rap post not this.


----------



## qualitycut

Fogo Wednesday if you dont get snow lwmr?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bullseye pretty much stays just north of me.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1953716 said:


> Looks like 1.5" ending around 3PM here... In other news I think the new GFS is coming in bigger (Of course I said that about the last NAM that went down too...)


GFS IS up. And the RAP will be back.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1953719 said:


> Fogo Wednesday if you dont get snow lwmr?


No, that didn't work out. Plus we are taking my oldest there for lunch on Friday. He becomes a teenager Saturday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1953721 said:


> GFS is up.


Quite a ways.......

Novak is gonna out forecast everyone except for unit if the reason everything is up because it's going SE and sliding south.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Its on the Radar and its already expanding to the south. I think we get it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1953723 said:


> Quite a ways.......
> 
> Novak is gonna out forecast everyone except for unit if the reason everything is up because it's going SE and sliding south.


Maybe he will be right on this one...


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1953723 said:


> Quite a ways.......
> 
> Novak is gonna out forecast everyone except for unit if the reason everything is up because it's going SE and sliding south.


If he's right he was just the first to take a chance. MInnesota Snow! thread was on top of the threat from the start.

Current VRAC........3.4" MSP Unless we get thunder snow at about 11 a.m. then all bets are off.


----------



## 1997chevy

LwnmwrMan22;1953720 said:


> Bullseye pretty much stays just north of me.


Yeah that map is the one I was looking for! And that particular color of the bullseye = ? I'm liking it!


----------



## Bill1090




----------



## cbservicesllc

Yep... GFS is up right in line with 18z NAM... 3.5" at 12:1...


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1953720 said:


> Bullseye pretty much stays just north of me.


http://204.2.104.196/gfs/WINTER_GFS0P5_SFC_12HR-ACCUM-SNOW_24HR.gif


----------



## cbservicesllc

My VRAC is 3" at the Airport, 3.5" NW Metro, 4" for Lwnmwrman...


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1953731 said:


> http://204.2.104.196/gfs/WINTER_GFS0P5_SFC_12HR-ACCUM-SNOW_24HR.gif


http://www.wxcaster.com/model_snowfall_pages.htm


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1953734 said:


> http://www.wxcaster.com/model_snowfall_pages.htm


Thanks, in confused why thats different then lwmr map


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1953735 said:


> Thanks, in confused why thats different then lwmr map


Earl hasn't updated yet.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1953702 said:


> 5-6 pm........


Does that include amateur hour? lol


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1953736 said:


> Earl hasn't updated yet.


Its from same site as lwmr


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1953640 said:


> Cottage grove has a cooker.


We're you referring to the house fire?


----------



## NorthernProServ

Bill1090;1953729 said:


>


Yikes !!....off to bed !


----------



## Bill1090

Here's my VRAC. This thing is either going to bust, or be the biggest storm of the year. (Exp LwnMwr, he already had a 10" storm).


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1953739 said:


> We're you referring to the house fire?


Yup...........


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;1953743 said:


> Here's my VRAC. This thing is either going to bust, or be the biggest storm of the year. (Exp LwnMwr, he already had a 10" storm).


Going to be interesting to see what happens for sure...


----------



## CityGuy

Some may want in on this.

http://bringmethenews.com/2015/02/09/help-measure-rain-and-snowfall-in-minnesota/


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;1953553 said:


> Sounds about right...


He forgot

They will also say
spit sputtering storm ...


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1953758 said:


> He forgot
> 
> They will also say
> spit sputtering storm ...


So its going to fall apart?


----------



## Doughboy12

Forgot to mention...

Early retirement option went out today...first step. 
Over 55 and age plus years of service = 80 you have options. 

The rest will just get walking papers if it goes any further.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1953736 said:


> Earl hasn't updated yet.


SX3
might remember when he first found out about ol' earls maps


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1953758 said:


> He forgot
> 
> They will also say
> spit sputtering storm ...


You're right... He didn't mention that... Maybe he's letting dollar signs get in the way (guilty here) 

You still thinking Quality and SE for the heaviest?

I can't remember which model I was looking at, but above freezing 850mb temps certainly seemed to be pushing fairly far North mid-morning to Noon...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1953763 said:


> You're right... He didn't mention that... Maybe he's letting dollar signs get in the way (guilty here)
> 
> You still thinking Quality and SE for the heaviest?
> 
> I can't remember which model I was looking at, but above freezing 850mb temps certainly seemed to be pushing fairly far North mid-morning to Noon...


Gfs has it just nw of me.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1953713 said:


> Ummmmmm...RAP is at zero.


Perfect!!!!


----------



## mn-bob

Looking good so far .


----------



## djagusch

On the SD mn boarder it's turning into a yellow blob.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm back to 2-4".


----------



## SnowGuy73

23° breezy clouds.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nws and twc are talking thunder today too.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1953803 said:


> Nws and twc are talking thunder today too.


Cafe that... I saw that last year, I wanted to hang myself!


----------



## Doughboy12

Looks like the wrap around is still all rain!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

22 and clear....


----------



## Doughboy12

If this first part hits your triggers you will get two pushes out of it...






I say Quality doesn't hit his 2" ones.


----------



## Bill1090

NWS has me at 1-3 now.


----------



## Bill1090

The advisory sure covered some ground overnight!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1953808 said:


> Cafe that... I saw that last year, I wanted to hang myself!


I say bring it!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hourly up to 2.6".


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu at 1.6".


----------



## Bill1090

Apparently the morning news has basically turned into a talk show. CLOWNS!!!! Show me the weather!


----------



## cbservicesllc

So from the Discussion sounds like stuff is on radar, but not much for observations yet... They expect that to change as warm, dry air gets over run... They are talking thunder South where the mix precip is as well as in the SE County Watch area where the lines will be strongest... 2-4 South of 94, 3-5 North... If I'm reading it all correctly...


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## SnowGuy73

Brickman says 2-4" metro but shows 1-3" metro wide.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Now nws says 2-5" north of 94.


----------



## Bill1090




----------



## Green Grass

Light snow and sleat mix


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like I'm going to get some pretty decent snow in about 3 hours.


----------



## TKLAWN

It's been a while since I've seen yellow on the radar.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1953851 said:


> Looks like I'm going to get some pretty decent snow in about 3 hours.


Would you need some help during the day or more at night?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dropped an inch off my first 6 hours so far.


----------



## Green Grass

Wow is it getting slick already


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1953856 said:


> Would you need some help during the day or more at night?


It'll all be after it's done. All of my open ups are after 4", except my schools we are to do bus lanes every 1.5".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Watching that yellow... Looks like it MIGHT go JUST north of me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Split?????

http://apps.startribune.com/blogs/user_images/pauldouglas_1423538539_animationS.gif


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1953875 said:


> Split?????
> 
> http://apps.startribune.com/blogs/user_images/pauldouglas_1423538539_animationS.gif


Wonder if that was what unit was thinking.


----------



## Bill1090

Novak posted. Looks like LwnMwr is in 4-6".


----------



## Bill1090




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1953885 said:


> Wonder if that was what unit was thinking.


It's definitely going to spit and sputter, you can see that on the radar.

This first wave moves through, then we have dry air in place until whatever is left in SD comes this way.

That fly in the ointment must have been the winds pushing this north.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1953889 said:


>


I'm not sure how you put that map up looking at the current radar.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1953892 said:


> I'm not sure how you put that map up looking at the current radar.


Who knows.

It looks like St. Cloud will take a direct hit here soon.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Rain sleet mix.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1953892 said:


> I'm not sure how you put that map up looking at the current radar.


Yellow blob that is going to clip us going ne eventually goes straight east? If you look at the hibbing area it's making the snow go east and flattens it out. It stops going north.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1953875 said:


> Split?????
> 
> http://apps.startribune.com/blogs/user_images/pauldouglas_1423538539_animationS.gif


I don't know about that looking at current radar


----------



## qualitycut

Radar looks to be moving more east north east


----------



## Ranger620

Snowing here now


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1953897 said:


> Rain sleet mix.


Rain huh? That's going to suck later...


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1953892 said:


> I'm not sure how you put that map up looking at the current radar.


Look at snows post


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1953907 said:


> Rain huh? That's going to suck later...


Agreed.....


----------



## CityGuy

Checking trucks, then heading out to salt.


----------



## qualitycut

Currently looking at radar, im not getting anything until that second arm comes through


----------



## Bill1090

Right now looking at the radar, it doesn't look like I will get even an inch.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;1953918 said:


> Right now looking at the radar, it doesn't look like I will get even an inch.


That arm looking thing on radar is supposed to get stronger, where is the question


----------



## NorthernProServ

2-4", less then 1" 2.8" on hourly


----------



## NorthernProServ

Chance snow all the way through 11 pm now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Heavy sleet snow mix.


----------



## Ranger620

Rain sleet here now


----------



## SnowGuy73

Downpour of ice pellets.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1953924 said:


> Chance snow all the way through 11 pm now.


90 percent of it done by 4 though


----------



## Ranger620

Now I wondering if I should get in the salt truck


----------



## NorthernProServ

Everything on the radar currently looks to be running to the E/NE, yet all the snow maps including Novaks show NW to SE....


----------



## qualitycut

Now im hoping it warms up before some of my sloped stuff turns into a ice rink


----------



## djagusch

SnowGuy73;1953928 said:


> Downpour of ice pellets.


Are you in that band of yellow on the radar currently?


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1953932 said:


> Everything on the radar currently looks to be running to the E/NE, yet all the snow maps including Novaks show NW to....


Yea it extends nw to Canada on radar right now


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;1953934 said:


> Are you in that band of yellow on the radar currently?


I would be he is, or pretty darn close


----------



## Camden

SnowGuy73;1953928 said:


> Downpour of ice pellets.


This is what woke me up this morning. Ice bouncing off the windows.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1953941 said:


> This is what woke me up this morning. Ice bouncing off the windows.


You dont have snow yet? Radar looked like you were getting a bunch


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That big blob of yellow just turned right. Now Novak's map makes sense.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1953933 said:


> Now im hoping it warms up before some of my sloped stuff turns into a ice rink


I took the salter off yesterday.....should have known better...


----------



## SnowGuy73

djagusch;1953934 said:


> Are you in that band of yellow on the radar currently?


I was, just moved through.


----------



## qualitycut

Only supposed to get warmer today too


----------



## qualitycut

This is even going to be a tough VRAC storm


----------



## IDST

ice pellets coming down good here


----------



## qualitycut

Where's sss with an updated vrac.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Just started here, looks like snow sounds like ice


----------



## qualitycut

Current vrac 1.5


----------



## Bill1090

Had a blob coming to me, it fizzled out at Winona.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1953962 said:


> Had a blob coming to me, it fizzled out at Winona.


Didn't miss much. Had a small one go over me. Got 15 flakes and about 20 sleet pellets


----------



## cbservicesllc

I'm in Forest Lake, but my guys are reporting rain, sleet, freezing rain in the yellow areas... Not much on traffic cams in the NW metro yet...


----------



## TKLAWN

Not sure what to think here..... I'm basically in the middle of it and there isn't much going on here?


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1953935 said:


> Yea it extends nw to Canada on radar right now


You see what i see.....?
Someone gets a good band in a few


----------



## unit28

Spit sputter attm.......no?


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1953931 said:


> Now I wondering if I should get in the salt truck


Icy out here/


----------



## qualitycut

What i dont get is the heaviest is supposed to be between now and noon. Where is the rest of it? And this band seems to be nothing as far as snow.


----------



## qualitycut

I might be lowering my vrac to less than 1 here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1953970 said:


> You see what i see.....?
> Someone gets a good band in a few


Yes...... I see it..... Don't worry......


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

The pretty colors are just getting to me, the sleet has picked up


----------



## SnowGuy73

Cody is back peddling.


----------



## qualitycut

Hmmm. Maybe dahl will be right with his totals


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Cody just said the sleet and rain will diminish the snow totals. Probably take a good inch off the snow totals


----------



## PremierL&L

Even Noaa is dropping there vrac hourly just lost an inch for me down to 1.7


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Decided I better go to JDL and get another pallet.


----------



## DDB

qualitycut;1953975 said:


> What i dont get is the heaviest is supposed to be between now and noon. Where is the rest of it? And this band seems to be nothing as far as snow.


I've been thinking the same thing.


----------



## qualitycut

Its pretty easy to go against what the weather says this year. Just the way the winter has been going.


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;1953962 said:


> Had a blob coming to me, it fizzled out at Winona.


We got nothing here yet........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dee updated.


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## SnowGuy73

Light snow.


----------



## qualitycut

Ice here now.


----------



## Doughboy12

Sleet at 9:00 on the seeds here in St. Paul.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looking around, I have 20 bags left. Gonna roll the dice and not get a pallet.


----------



## PremierL&L

Finally have some flakes mixing in!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Snow picking up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We have reds....WE HAVE REDS!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BTW, still patiently waiting for ANYTHING here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Snow stopped.


----------



## qualitycut

If this ice was snow i would have a couple inches i bet.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1954016 said:


> BTW, still patiently waiting for ANYTHING here.


Give it 5-10 min


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1953971 said:


> Spit sputter attm.......no?


I think you hit the nail on the head there... Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

Looks like the heaviest is going to split me in the next wave. At this time


----------



## PremierL&L

Is that big blob spitting out any snow?


----------



## djagusch

PremierL&L;1954028 said:


> Is that big blob spitting out any snow?


Not on traffic cams yet.


----------



## Bill1090

Bust!!......


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;1954032 said:


> Bust!!......


we all get to go up north and play with lwrmn


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;1954035 said:


> we all get to go up north and play with lwrmn


Maybe he won't get anything either?


----------



## qualitycut

Im not calling anything yet but its funny how a couple of us on here called the warm and mixed precip and the weather people cant, nws even talked about how some models showed it but wernt going with it, i dont get it.


----------



## Camden

Snowflakes the size of pancakes now.


----------



## qualitycut

If that band down by mankato is actually snow yoy guys could pick up a quick inch.


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;1954038 said:


> Snowflakes the size of pancakes now.


Ummm pancakes


----------



## Bill1090

Both switches are installed (and work). I have to say, I liked how my Chevy had space above the windshield to put the switches. On the Ford, they ended up behind the ignition.


----------



## NorthernProServ

must be a ton of warm air aloft I have 23 degrees here and still sleeting


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Hourly has me at 2.2 I seem to be in a dry tongue right now.

20 mins. of ice pellets, 20 mins. of light rain. Now...zippo for the last
1/2 hour.


----------



## Bill1090

I'm up to 26*, it was 16* an hour ago.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1954018 said:


> If this ice was snow i would have a couple inches i bet.


Absolutely... So that arm that's forming up in Sodak and building... Do we need to worry about that one? Anyone?


----------



## Bill1090

I don't get it. Radar doesn't look impressive, yet they brought the 2-4" south a bit more.

Edit: Actually it looks like they took the 1-3" south more.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1954047 said:


> Absolutely... So that arm that's forming up in Sodak and building... Do we need to worry about that one? Anyone?


Thats supposed to be the 2nd part of the storm, we will see i guess


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1953933 said:


> Now im hoping it warms up before some of my sloped stuff turns into a ice rink


Too late. Mpls streets are a joke right now. They were plowing some of the main streets with belly plows.



qualitycut;1953957 said:


> Where's sss with an updated vrac.


2.3" .....IF the next wave for me is snow.


----------



## PremierL&L

28° and ice pellets again hardest it's done anything so far


----------



## NorthernProServ

it is finally snowing here now all snow


----------



## qualitycut

Lwmr, that red doing anything over you?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1954038 said:


> Snowflakes the size of pancakes now.


Getting there.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

Light snow here now.


----------



## qualitycut

That area towards rochester is filling in


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1954059 said:


> Lwmr, that red doing anything over you?


Mad sleet to turn everything white. Now back and forth between big flakes and heavy sleet.


----------



## qualitycut

Greens look like they are breakingvup a little as the get close to downtown


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The snowflakes that hurt when they hit you.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Just turned to flakes


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The ones that hit the windshield and explode.


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;1954041 said:


> Both switches are installed (and work). I have to say, I liked how my Chevy had space above the windshield to put the switches. On the Ford, they ended up behind the ignition.


Photo's please. .....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## TKLAWN

Surfaces have 1/4 of ice here. Side roads are a disaster.


If we get snow on top of this it's going to suck!


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1954078 said:


> Surface have 1/4 of ice here. Side roads are a disaster.
> 
> If we get snow on top of this it's going to suck!


Wait, what? They didnt pretreat


----------



## SnowGuy73

Tiny flakes.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm north of the red, red in Washington county.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Only 19°F here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Now a few big one mixing in.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1954080 said:


> Wait, what? They didnt pretreat


Nope! The one damn day they should have, they did nothing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## qualitycut

Once the radar gets past albert lea down south its growing maybe thats why the maps look like a kidney bean for totals


----------



## banonea

TKLAWN;1954085 said:


> Nope! The one damn day they should have, they did nothing.


everything has been pretreated here


----------



## Bill1090

Here ya go Bano. Chevy^


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Getting dropped on BIG time now....


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1954078 said:


> Surfaces have 1/4 of ice here. Side roads are a disaster.
> 
> If we get snow on top of this it's going to suck!


That's because they didn't pre treat.


----------



## Bill1090

Ford


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22;1954083 said:


> Only 19°F here.


25 degrees here. Very spaced out "angel flakes" slowly drifting down to the
earth, ever so gently...ahem,, cough cough, sorry to drift off there.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1954094 said:


> Getting dropped on BIG time now....


Those are huge!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wait for it....wrong pic above...


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1954094 said:


> Getting dropped on BIG time now....


I think someone said it was going to slide back north right over you. Hmm


----------



## TKLAWN

Per Novak, the more ice we see means lower snow totals. Guy is a Genius!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1954059 said:


> Lwmr, that red doing anything over you?


I'm at the 35 split and we had rain, freezing rain, and sleet... Now trying to change to snow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1954101 said:


> Per Novak, the more ice we see means lower snow totals. Guy is a Genius!!


Holy cafe!, I never would have guessed


----------



## Bill1090

TKLAWN;1954101 said:


> Per Novak, the more ice we see means lower snow totals. Guy is a Genius!!


He should go work for Accu. He'd fit right in!


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;1954092 said:


> Here ya go Bano. Chevy^


I thought that's were you were talking,I did the same thing in my old 2004 2500 hd works out really good right there for all your switches


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1954104 said:


>


How much you got so far?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Hardly a flake falling here


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;1954096 said:


> Ford


when I get a chance I will snap a picture of my controller location in my 2011 F 350. Personally, I think it's pretty cocky and I've never seen anybody do anything like this before.


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;1954114 said:


> when I get a chance I will snap a picture of my controller location in my 2011 F 350. Personally, I think it's pretty cocky and I've never seen anybody do anything like this before.


Is that the one inside the vent?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1954111 said:


> How much you got so far?


Not quite 1/2" since 9:40.


----------



## Bill1090

Lowered it to 1-2" here. That bottom arm will really have to build to get anywhere near that.


----------



## Green Grass

It's beautiful out here.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Side streets are fine, **** rapids blvd is plowed and wet. I can still make out aggregate in the driveway. Flakes are starting


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Green Grass;1954120 said:


> It's beautiful out here.


Cold front or plow on?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1954120 said:


> It's beautiful out here.


Something is wrong with my truck as well. It steadily climbed to 120º the other day then rapidly dropped down to around 40º.


----------



## Green Grass

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1954122 said:


> Cold front or plow on?


Was in the garage with the heat on.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Vrac....1.1"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1954127 said:


> Vrac....1.1"


Oh oh.........


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;1954127 said:


> Vrac....1.1"


I say .5" here


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1954127 said:


> Vrac....1.1"


Thats about my thoughts.


----------



## NorthernProServ

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1954121 said:


> Side streets are fine, **** rapids blvd is plowed and wet. I can still make out aggregate in the driveway. Flakes are starting


Side streets are pure ice here


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;1954085 said:


> Nope! The one damn day they should have, they did nothing.


Haha... go figure... government...


----------



## Bill1090

Back up to 1-3".


----------



## djagusch

SSS Inc.;1954127 said:


> Vrac....1.1"


1 inch already down in cambridge and north branch.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1954135 said:


> Haha... go figure... government...


It probably some how benefits them , new it wouldn't snow so they didn't want to melt all the ice, now they can plow ice and salt


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;1954137 said:


> Back up to 1-3".


I think you might end up with more then i get.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Snow stopped again.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1954139 said:


> It probably some how benefits them , new it wouldn't snow so they didn't want to melt all the ice, now they can plow ice and salt


Time and a half I'm sure.


----------



## Bill1090

Futurecast shows the main band happening around 4pm.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1954128 said:


> Oh oh.........


Might have to revise. Its snowing hard now. Huge flakes.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Moderately heavy snow at this time. A good dusting over the pellets. Roads
turning from "see through" to white now.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;1954140 said:


> I think you might end up with more then i get.


I'm thinking it will be around 1". Just enough to play the do I plow game, or the do I leave and help lwnmwr game.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Bill1090;1954143 said:


> Futurecast shows the main band happening around 4pm.


Over the metro ?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1954127 said:


> Vrac....1.1"


Nooooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS has me down to 1-3" now.


----------



## Bill1090

NorthernProServ;1954147 said:


> Over the metro ?


It showed 1 or 2pm for the metro.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;1954149 said:


> NWS has me down to 1-3" now.


Still 2~4" here


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1954151 said:


> Still 2~4" here


Lucky.............


----------



## NorthernProServ

going to hit sidewalks with a ton of salt not sure if we should do lots....its snowing heavy here now.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1954149 said:


> NWS has me down to 1-3" now.


NWS has me confused........

The short term forecast makes it sound like its out of here by 11:00 a.m. or so. So nothing else is coming after this band?? Then why does the hourly and everything else talk and show late afternoon for an end time.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1954155 said:


> NWS has me confused........
> 
> The short term forecast makes it sound like its out of here by 11:00 a.m. or so. So nothing else is coming after this band?? Then why does the hourly and everything else talk and show late afternoon for an end time.


This morning I was at 2-4" on the text forecast but the graphic showed me at 1-2"......

Who knows.


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;1954116 said:


> Is that the one inside the vent?


Yep.......


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Hourly has me at 1.2 left for the "storm" add my .0.25 for a total of 1.45 and maybe I don't plow (other than walks and commercials.) Wait and see.
Ok, early lunch....taxes or netflix??....taxes or netflix??....hummmm?? Netflix, cuz I think I'm going to owe. Netflix it is.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I have not seen it snow this hard since December 10th 2010.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hourly down to 1.1" here.

Lame!


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;1954146 said:


> I'm thinking it will be around 1". Just enough to play the do I plow game, or the do I leave and help lwnmwr game.


How far of a drive is that 3 hrs?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

I'm just on my phone but are we going to have a big lull shortly?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1954161 said:


> I have not seen it snow this hard since December 10th 2010.


Thundersnow?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SSS Inc.;1954161 said:


> I have not seen it snow this hard since December 10th 2010.


Don't say that


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1954157 said:


> This morning I was at 2-4" on the text forecast but the graphic showed me at 1-2"......
> 
> Who knows.


Its more the timing that has me puzzled. Models keep saying we get action until about 5 p.m. NWS talks snow this afternoon in my forecast and has that little line about coming to an end around 11 in the short term forecast. I don't know.

1/4" so far.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

SSS Inc.;1954155 said:


> NWS has me confused........
> 
> The short term forecast makes it sound like its out of here by 11:00 a.m. or so. So nothing else is coming after this band?? Then why does the hourly and everything else talk and show late afternoon for an end time.


Looking at TWC future cast, it re-charges west and then increases and moves through from 1:30 to 4. So they say.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1954161 said:


> I have not seen it snow this hard since December 10th 2010.


Same here, not adding up to quick though.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1954166 said:


> Thundersnow?


I don't think so.



NICHOLS LANDSCA;1954167 said:


> Don't say that


Don't worry its not going to last very long. I can't hardly see across the street right now though.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1954164 said:


> I'm just on my phone but are we going to have a big lull shortly?


My lull looks like 11:30 to 1:30


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1954168 said:


> 1/4" so far.


I don't even have that much here.


----------



## qualitycut

And on radar ita almost out of here. A couple hours of this i would be plowing


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1954155 said:


> NWS has me confused........
> 
> The short term forecast makes it sound like its out of here by 11:00 a.m. or so. So nothing else is coming after this band?? Then why does the hourly and everything else talk and show late afternoon for an end time.


Must be the SoDak band?


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1954175 said:


> I don't even have that much here.


Remember who that is saying that.


----------



## SSS Inc.

MNPLOWCO;1954169 said:


> Looking at TWC future cast, it re-charges west and then increases and moves through from 1:30 to 4. So they say.


That would make sense. Maybe nws was talking about this initial burst. So as not to confuse anyone here is the link.

http://forecast.weather.gov/showsig...orecast&lat=44.9618&lon=-93.2668#.VNo0bcYUocg


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Must be a line associated with that arm in SD.

Probably saying the next round of snow is done at 11.

Will update everything around noonish I would think.


----------



## skorum03

zero snow has fallen down in RiverFalls. Been staring out the window for my whole class


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1954172 said:


> I don't think so.
> 
> Don't worry its not going to last very long. I can't hardly see across the street right now though.


That's what I had for 20 minutes.... What djagusch had in north Branch / Cambridge for 45-60 minutes.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1954181 said:


> zero snow has fallen down in RiverFalls. Been staring out the window for my whole class


Sweet, another guy that knows where my schools are.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1954178 said:


> Remember who that is saying that.


This is true!


----------



## TKLAWN

MNPLOWCO;1954169 said:


> Looking at TWC future cast, it re-charges west and then increases and moves through from 1:30 to 4. So they say.


Yet they still have accumulation less than an inch.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1954183 said:


> Sweet, another guy that knows where my schools are.


If we get less than an 1.5" I am available


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1954178 said:


> Remember who that is saying that.


Whatever. Its not like I said 2". I've got about 5/16" now. You have to have about the same if its coming down as hard as it is here.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;1954163 said:


> How far of a drive is that 3 hrs?


Yeah right around there.


----------



## qualitycut

Great just enough to cover all the dog poop before they come clean it up.


----------



## Bill1090

Bano is it doing anything over there? Looks like your in a heavier band?


----------



## MNPLOWCO

It stopped completely here. My lull has come. 1/4 inch at best.


----------



## qualitycut

If i include the ice, maybe a quarter inch


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snowing good in North Oaks. Can still see the cracks in the bike path. Gonna hang here for a bit to wait for this arm to pass. Apt this bank, then try to figure if I just do my walks at my townhomes in WBL myself.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Coming down pretty good now


----------



## Doughboy12

I left the plow home....glad I did. 
BUST


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1954188 said:


> Whatever. Its not like I said 2". I've got about 5/16" now. You have to have about the same if its coming down as hard as it is here.


Very, very light dusting here and most of that is ice pellets.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1954188 said:


> Whatever. Its not like I said 2". I've got about 5/16" now. You have to have about the same if its coming down as hard as it is here.


haha. Maybe a 1/4 with ice included


----------



## qualitycut

Very light snow now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

So looking at the RAP (since thats the newest info) I can see what "it" thinks will happen. It shows the heavier burst that went through/going through. Then a break until about 2 p.m with light snow until about 6 p.m.


----------



## qualitycut

Glad to see they have woman models again on price is right


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1954207 said:


> Very light snow now.


Stopped here. I should have gone into work today. What a waste of time. I suppose I could leave now.


----------



## djagusch

2 inches in North branch


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1954209 said:


> So looking at the RAP (since thats the newest info) I can see what "it" thinks will happen. It shows the heavier burst that went through/going through. Then a break until about 2 p.m with light snow until about 6 p.m.


Yea im confused. This morning 10-12 was supposed to be the heviest. Now its almost done.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nothing at all happening here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1954210 said:


> Glad to see they have woman models again on price is right


I can watch Rachel all day. Gwendolyn isn't bad either, especially when she starts dancing.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Barlow says more to come, will fill in out sw.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1954218 said:


> Barlow says more to come, will fill in out sw.


Another 1-2".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like they switched the gain on the radar. The last two views all of the yellows instantly turn to dark greens and there is gray out west where the new moisture is coming from.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1954220 said:


> Another 1-2".


Goofball on 11 says the same.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1954218 said:


> Barlow says more to come, will fill in out sw.


His bi-polar is kicking in again. Don't be fooled, inch on the ground another inch to come 4-5 inches north of 94.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

If anyone needs some quickcreet there's a semi taking a nap on 694/uni with a now empty trailer


----------



## jimslawnsnow

This it or what?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1954225 said:


> This it or what?


Supposedly more coming


----------



## Bill1090

RAP is at .6" here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1954223 said:


> His bi-polar is kicking in again. Don't be fooled, inch on the ground another inch to come 4-5 inches north of 94.


Maybe......


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Just got home, 5/8" on the deck (snow and ice). 1/2" on the driveway


----------



## TKLAWN

TKLAWN;1954223 said:


> His bi-polar is kicking in again. Don't be fooled, inch on the ground another inch to come 4-5 inches north of 94.[/QUOTE
> 
> Per Barlow.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

His future cast shows snow until like 19:00.


----------



## qualitycut

Looks like more snow for everyone


----------



## SSS Inc.

Not sure how I missed it but the "nowcast" illustrates what might happen this afternoon.

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/nowcast.php?site=mpx


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just stopped again in WBL. 1/2 of snow/ ice.


----------



## skorum03

Went from nothing to snowing hard in river falls 3/8" on the ground in about 15 or 20 min


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Just got out of the shower, not a flake falling


----------



## qualitycut

Im not buying into another 1 or 2 though


----------



## CityGuy

This storm is a bust for the cities. No way we get 1-2


----------



## skorum03

Can't see much on 35 between Hudson and river falls


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Phone call #1 in the books.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1954253 said:


> Phone call #1 in the books.


Geez.......


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1954124 said:


> Was in the garage with the heat on.


I love my little heater. Never a cold truck.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1954255 said:


> I love my little heater. Never a cold truck.


Mine sits outside and i never have a cold truck to get into either


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1954162 said:


> Hourly down to 1.1" here.
> 
> Lame!


This....................


----------



## skorum03

And now not a flake falling in hudson


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1954218 said:


> Barlow says more to come, will fill in out sw.


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1954256 said:


> Mine sits outside and i never have a cold truck to get into either


You also don't leave in a hurry in the middle of the night like Green and I do. :waving:


----------



## Bill1090

Winters over....


----------



## Green Grass

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1954224 said:


> If anyone needs some quickcreet there's a semi taking a nap on 694/uni with a now empty trailer


Pick me up a few bags!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Called a guy in. Going to go do bus lanes at the schools.


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;1954192 said:


> Bano is it doing anything over there? Looks like your in a heavier band?


we have had enough ice, sleet, snowflakes To fill the the bottom of an ice cream pail, that's all we've gotten since this started


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak is quite....


----------



## TKLAWN

Bill1090;1954262 said:


> Winters over....


You're screwed!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Anyone out West in the new gray area on the radar since the gain got turned up seeing anything?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

So how long until they pull the advisory?


----------



## Bill1090

TKLAWN;1954274 said:


> You're screwed!


I hope so.


----------



## qualitycut

Weird, city is usually out every 1/4 inch. Haven't been out yet. Half inch about. Hard to complain when they are so inconsistent


----------



## Camden

We're getting dumped on. I bet we're over 3" already and it just transitioned to snow a couple hours ago.


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1954272 said:


> Novak is quite....


Can you blame him?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1954272 said:


> Novak is quite....


Because he is a bust on the snow. Tail is between his legs.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1954282 said:


> Because he is a bust on the snow. Tail is between his legs.


Not really his map is pretty close

https://m.facebook.com/NovakWeather/photos/a.177151895703176.44970.177146689037030/752642158154144/?type=1&source=48


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;1954284 said:


> Not really his map is a actually pretty close
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/NovakWeather/photos/a.177151895703176.44970.177146689037030/752642158154144/?type=1&source=48


He'd be perfect is the 2-4 ring wasn't so big.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1954284 said:


> Not really his map is a actually pretty close
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/NovakWeather/photos/a.177151895703176.44970.177146689037030/752642158154144/?type=1&source=48


Yeah I think the only thing he will be wrong on is beating the highest measurement for the year at MSP


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1954284 said:


> Not really his map is a actually pretty close
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/NovakWeather...46689037030/752642158154144/?type=1&source=48


This, and if we happen to pick up and inch or two in the metro this afternoon he would be right on. I think they are all just waiting to see what develops. No reason to call it a bust in the metro yet, might as well wait until tonight.


----------



## Doughboy12

Looks to be falling apart out west not filling in...come on!


----------



## Ranger620

Looks like its starting to redevelop down by new ulm and headed this way. Just a tiny little dot at this point


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1954292 said:


> This, and if we happen to pick up and inch or two in the metro this afternoon he would be right on. I think they are all just waiting to see what develops. No reason to call it a bust in the metro yet, might as well wait until tonight.


This.... Been listening to Lynch on 'cco. He's pretty straight forward with snowfall.

He says maybe another inch, MAYBE 2.

If that's the case, Novak was spot on.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1954292 said:


> This, and if we happen to pick up and inch or two in the metro this afternoon he would be right on. I think they are all just waiting to see what develops. No reason to call it a bust in the metro yet, might as well wait until tonight.


He does have us in ice and dusting to 2 so thats right as of now.


----------



## qualitycut

Never seen this many spin outs on the side roads in my life. Wow


----------



## qualitycut

I think they just salted roads and left them. Slide all over the roads in 4 by 4


----------



## Bill1090

Eau Claire says 1-2" per hour snow this afternoon.


----------



## Bill1090

Ch 8 thinking 1/2-1" for here.


----------



## TKLAWN

Brickman said another 1/2 to 1 inch this afternoon.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1954309 said:


> Brickman said another 1/2 to 1 inch this afternoon.


That sounds more reasonable. Supposed ti be close to 30


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;1954307 said:


> Eau Claire says 1-2" per hour snow this afternoon.


The snow that should hit the metro looks to intensify as it moves into Wisconsin.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1954314 said:


> The snow that should hit the metro looks to intensify as it moves into Wisconsin.


This......


----------



## qualitycut

Hmmm people out plowing


----------



## SSS Inc.

This is for you GreenGrass.....


I'm going to run on my treadmill. Yep thats right, its not a clothes hanger afterall. I've been on it 5 days a week, every week since I bought it. IN YOUR FACE fatty.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1954314 said:


> The snow that should hit the metro looks to intensify as it moves into Wisconsin.


Lucky.........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Up to 30% for Sunday.


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;1954314 said:


> The snow that should hit the metro looks to intensify as it moves into Wisconsin.


I actually think they were saying that from the metro to Eau Claire.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Sure looks like it's building to the West to me...


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1954320 said:


> Lucky.........


Shouldn't you be out fishing?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Its starting to grow!


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;1954327 said:


> Its starting to grow!


That's what she said.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1954326 said:


> Shouldn't you be out fishing?


Not today..


----------



## qualitycut

I can't believe all the people plowing by me


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1954319 said:


> This is for you GreenGrass.....
> 
> I'm going to run on my treadmill. Yep thats right, its not a clothes hanger afterall. I've been on it 5 days a week, every week since I bought it. IN YOUR FACE fatty.


After seeing this, im going to subway, that kinda counts right?


----------



## qualitycut

So if nws turned up the radar, how intense can that band actually be?


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1954337 said:


> I can't believe all the people plowing by me


we are hitting all of our sidewalks and zero-tolerance lots throwing down salt on them too.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1954347 said:


> we are hitting all of our sidewalks and zero-tolerance lots throwing down salt on them too.


Yea that i can see, these are not 0 tolerance and we have half inch at best

Hopefully they are per time lots so you get paid twice today. Im waiting on mine.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dead on 1" at Dairy Queen in Lindstrom.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1954348 said:


> Yea that i can see, these are not 0 tolerance and we have half inch at best
> 
> Hopefully they are per time lots so you get paid twice today. Im waiting on mine.


Gothca, I see a few out plowing too that I know are at least 1" trigger. Everybody is getting charged twice if we go back out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Rochester shutting down all after school activities.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1954354 said:


> Rochester shutting down all after school activities.


that don't surprise me down here, there are a bunch of sissies around here. With the exception of being a little bit greasy, I don't think we have even a tenth of an inch of anything on the ground.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1954352 said:


> Dead on 1" at Dairy Queen in Lindstrom.


Get back to work!


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1954356 said:


> Get back to work!


I hope he doesnt get stuck plowing his monthlys twice. Thats what i hate about these lulls


----------



## Bill1090

It keeps breaking apart before it gets to me.


----------



## banonea

there is are a few people that are not havin a good day.....


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;1954360 said:


> It keeps breaking apart before it gets to me.


Its not even there yet. Look by mankato


----------



## SnowGuy73

Down to 1-2".


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;1954363 said:


> Its not even there yet. Look by mankato


I mean this first band that on top of me.


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;1954362 said:


> there is are a few people that are not havin a good day.....


Job security for the tow trucks and fire dept.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1954357 said:


> I hope he doesnt get stuck plowing his monthlys twice. Thats what i hate about these lulls


I'm only doing bus lanes at the schools.... Other than that, waiting. In Taylors Falls and barely an inch.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1954343 said:


> After seeing this, im going to subway, that kinda counts right?


That counts! See I don't change my eating habits or my beer intake. Just trying not to get any more out of shape. Its working. A couple times I jumped on the treadmill after I had Culvers.  But I could have had the culvers and sat on my a$$ the rest of the day. wesport


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1954369 said:


> That counts! See I don't change my eating habits or my beer intake. Just trying not to get any more out of shape. Its working. A couple times I jumped on the treadmill after I had Culvers.  But I could have had the culvers and sat on my a$$ the rest of the day. wesport


We're going to Va. Beach in June. I need to get on my treadmill.

No longer shoveling or cutting 30 cords of wood / winter, the hoodies are getting tight.

Dahl will be on am1500 in 10 minutes.


----------



## SSS Inc.

So the RAP is continuing the in at 3 or so out by 6. 1.5" I could believe that I think. 1/2" an hour.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1954369 said:


> That counts! See I don't change my eating habits or my beer intake. Just trying not to get any more out of shape. Its working. A couple times I jumped on the treadmill after I had Culvers.  But I could have had the culvers and sat on my a$$ the rest of the day. wesport


After your talk of the bmt i had to get one


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The sub that stuck me with all the hours last December drove past me 3 times here in TF, staring me down.


----------



## qualitycut

Appalachian outlaws was good last year now this year everyone gets robbed


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1954373 said:


> The sub that stuck me with all the hours last December drove past me 3 times here in TF, staring me down.


It's not looking good for you needing help tonight... :waving:


----------



## qualitycut

Looks like that green might slide just south of me


----------



## banonea

getting some real tiny flakes here now


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1954371 said:


> So the RAP is continuing the in at 3 or so out by 6. 1.5" I could believe that I think. 1/2" an hour.


Yep... It's coming at us from the MN River Valley...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1954387 said:


> Yep... It's coming at us from the MN River Valley...


Doesn't look very impressive.


----------



## Bill1090

A couple itty bitty flakes now.


----------



## qualitycut

I dont think i even see another half inch here


----------



## SnowGuy73

Flurries here.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

My next wave looks to be from 4:00 to 6:30. Not too impressive either.

NWS give me 0.3 left on the hourly. This would put me at just over 0.5 inches of snow.......with maybe an 1/8 inch of pellets (now ice).

BUST-O-RAMA if this is correct.....at this time.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1954396 said:


> Flurries here.


Didn't last long..


----------



## qualitycut

Tiny flakes coming down at an ok rate


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

1/2" in St. Paul. Headed back to fill the salt truck and wait

Teeny tiny flakes right by the fairgrounds


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1954362 said:


> there is are a few people that are not havin a good day.....


It doesn't even look bad there.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Stuff way out west seems to be drying up.


----------



## CityGuy

Wife say's tine flakes at home amounting to nothing.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I have blue on top of me with nothing happening.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1954410 said:


> I have blue on top of me with nothing happening.


Sugar sand flakes here.


----------



## skorum03

It's snowing as hard now as I've seen it all day.


----------



## skorum03

skorum03;1954412 said:


> It's snowing as hard now as I've seen it all day.


And I'm not sure what it's from because The stuff on radar hasn't made it this far yet..?


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1954414 said:


> And I'm not sure what it's from because The stuff on radar hasn't made it this far yet..?


Radar is delayed nws only refreshes every so often


----------



## Bill1090

skorum03;1954412 said:


> It's snowing as hard now as I've seen it all day.


Lucky!!!!!!


----------



## Bill1090

Starting to come down a little better now. Still small flakes.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1954411 said:


> Sugar sand flakes here.


Same here now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Unless something drastically changes I'd say stick a fork in this one.


----------



## CityGuy

2 inches in my area is a bust.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

This band have a big hole in it that looks like it will straddle the metro?


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1954421 said:


> Unless something drastically changes I'd say stick a fork in this one.


Yup........


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1954421 said:


> Unless something drastically changes I'd say stick a fork in this one.


Agreed............


----------



## Bill1090

Tiffany on Let's Make a Deal looks good.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1954424 said:


> This band have a big hole in it that looks like it will straddle the metro?


Sure looks like it.

We're back to sleet/rain here.


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1954424 said:


> This band have a big hole in it that looks like it will straddle the metro?


Yea minus the stuff moving through now wave behind that looks like its falling apart where its going go hit metro.


----------



## Bill1090




----------



## hansenslawncare

3/4 inch and rising in Woodbury; small flakes but falling moderately.


----------



## CityGuy

Wash bay time


----------



## tacovic

3/4" lakeland/afton. Coming down good again. Looks like radar is filling in a bit. We might get an inch out of this thing after all!


----------



## Camden

It's raining here again. Straight up RAIN.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Still at 1-2" before 4 pm. 

I have less than 1/4".


----------



## SnowGuy73

20% for Monday.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1954438 said:


> Still at 1-2" before 4 pm.
> 
> I have less than 1/4".


Mostly ice around here. 1/4 to half visually.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1954441 said:


> Mostly ice around here. 1/4 to half visually.


Same, 1/4" of pellets.


----------



## CityGuy

Is it still supposed to be cold this weekend? And is the "deep freeze" still supposed to happen next week?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Now I have 13, 14 huge flakes mixing in with the tiny ones.


----------



## IDST

snowing pretty good here now


----------



## IDST

soon as i hit post it stopped


----------



## SnowGuy73

Reports of thunder snow by Northfield.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Light to moderate snowfall at this time. Took out the tape...just to be sure.
There is a slight ice build up on the roads. But, snowfall that has actually hit and
stuck to the roads do not even measure 1/8 of fluff. I am hard pressed to find
anything over this amount in 4-5 block range.


----------



## Bill1090

Stopped now here.


----------



## qualitycut

And back to very light flurries


----------



## SnowGuy73

I have green over me now, still small flakes just more of them.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

I am watching plowing videos on you tube..... sheeesh


----------



## NorthernProServ

Snowing decent here


----------



## NorthernProServ

CityGuy;1954443 said:


> Is it still supposed to be cold this weekend? And is the "deep freeze" still supposed to happen next week?


I see 5 for a high on Saturday


----------



## qualitycut

That moisture to the west is getting sucked south


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ;1954456 said:


> I see 5 for a high on Saturday


Copy that.


----------



## CityGuy

Thank god I got the remote start. Nicely melted the windows and warm in here.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1954457 said:


> That moisture to the west is getting sucked south


Pinwheeling while the whole thing moves east.

I'm calling it Official VRAC .3 for me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Getting bright here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Need to worry about the deer more than the snow.


----------



## qualitycut

Coming down good but still can see the outlines in pavers. Shoveled it off after the last Half inch this morning


----------



## CityGuy

Tiny light flakes as I go west.


----------



## SSS Inc.

You can see why NWS thought Eau Claire would get some good snow in a while.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1954468 said:


> You can see why NWS thought Eau Claire would get some good snow in a while.


Whats your vrac for msp


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1954372 said:


> After your talk of the bmt i had to get one


Extra Pepperoni???????



TKLAWN;1954463 said:


> Pinwheeling while the whole thing moves east.
> 
> I'm calling it Official VRAC .3 for me.


Thinking .45" here.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1954469 said:


> Whats your vrac for msp


See above.^^^


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1954470 said:


> Extra Pepperoni???????
> 
> Thinking .45" here.


No, added bacon


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1954471 said:


> See above.^^^


So what would that put you at for a total ? Around 1 for the entire round or didnt you get a half inch earlier


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1954473 said:


> So what would that put you at for a total ? Around 1 for the entire round or didnt you get a half inch earlier


No. .45" Total. I have about 3/8" so far.

Unless it winds up enough and keeps going for a while on top of me.


----------



## Bill1090

Ok so after this chunk by Albert Lea/Rochester comes thru, that should be it right?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1954477 said:


> No. .45" Total. I have about 3/8" so far.
> 
> Unless it winds up enough and keeps going for a while on top of me.


Crap, im going to have more than you for once!


----------



## SnowGuy73

All done here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm calling it. We are starting at 5.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1954488 said:


> I'm calling it. We are starting at 5.


How much did you end up with?


SnowGuy73;1954487 said:


> All done here.


Same here .3 in


----------



## PremierL&L

It's BEER, WILD, COUCH, LET'S GO!!!! for me no plowing ran my salt.


----------



## skorum03

I'm going to have to do my senior living home for sure and if this keeps up everything else too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

tklawn;1954490 said:


> how much did you end up with?
> 
> Same here .3 in


1" +/-......


----------



## qualitycut

1 inch here


----------



## IDST

I just want to plow


----------



## Bill1090

jagext;1954496 said:


> I just want to plow


Same here. What a bummer.


----------



## mn-bob

Snowing in Blaine .


----------



## ryde307

Does anyone know where they report snow totals for the day on NWS?


----------



## Bill1090

ryde307;1954504 said:


> Does anyone know where they report snow totals for the day on NWS?


Its usually on their homepage right below the banner. It usually say public information or storm report.


----------



## TKLAWN

ryde307;1954504 said:


> Does anyone know where they report snow totals for the day on NWS?


http://forecast.weather.gov/product...r&issuedby=MPX&format=CI&version=1&glossary=0
Not much to report.


----------



## Bill1090

http://forecast.weather.gov/product...r&issuedby=MPX&format=CI&version=1&glossary=0

Beat me to it


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1954504 said:


> Does anyone know where they report snow totals for the day on NWS?


Just google nws chanhassen snow total, first page on top


----------



## hansenslawncare

About 1.25 in Woodbury; maybe a 1/8th under. very light snow.


----------



## qualitycut

It can stop here, dont need 1.5


----------



## SSS Inc.

I like how NWS changed the forecast 50 times yesterday and today they haven't tweaked my 1-3" at all.


----------



## hansenslawncare

qualitycut;1954520 said:


> It can stop here, dont need 1.5


You have about the same? What are you thinking; another half hour and this thing pushes out?


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1954490 said:


> How much did you end up with?
> 
> Same here .3 in


Don't even think I got that much.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1954520 said:


> It can stop here, dont need 1.5


Dang. I still don't have a 1/2" yet.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1954521 said:


> I like how NWS changed the forecast 50 times yesterday and today they haven't tweaked my 1-3" at all.


Accu for me was at 1-3 for the last few days. Suddenly they decided to update about an hour ago with 3-6 What are they smoking


----------



## Greenery

Any reports from plymouth or southern MG?


----------



## skorum03

It's snowed fairly hard for the past hour south of Hudson. Over an inch for sure now..


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1954524 said:


> Dang. I still don't have a 1/2" yet.


:laughing::laughing::laughing: I assume this was for Quality's benefit.


----------



## SSS Inc.

..............


----------



## skorum03

Accuweather has 1.8" in Hudson today. Not entirely sure about that.


----------



## skorum03

sss inc.;1954532 said:


> ..............


ha!........


----------



## qualitycut

hansenslawncare;1954522 said:


> You have about the same? What are you thinking; another half hour and this thing pushes out?


Im at 1 inch but it can stop so o dont end up with 1.5 causes to many problems


----------



## Ranger620

SSS So I had that migraine last night and instead of listening to you and myself I stuck it out till 10:30. Well it followed me thru till morning. Took 2 more excedrin and 2 mountain dew kick starts. Way to much caffeine. Migraine is gone but I have so much caffeine in me I'm shaking. Hope I dont stroke out. Would have just slept today if it wernt for this snow


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;1954537 said:


> SSS So I had that migraine last night and instead of listening to you and myself I stuck it out till 10:30. Well it followed me thru till morning. Took 2 more excedrin and 2 mountain dew kick starts. Way to much caffeine. Migraine is gone but I have so much caffeine in me I'm shaking. Hope I dont stroke out. Would have just slept today if it wernt for this snow


Well that escalated quickly...I hope you don't too!


----------



## qualitycut

REALLY let up here


----------



## Bill1090

Ice chunks falling from the sky.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1954537 said:


> SSS So I had that migraine last night and instead of listening to you and myself I stuck it out till 10:30. Well it followed me thru till morning. Took 2 more excedrin and 2 mountain dew kick starts. Way to much caffeine. Migraine is gone but I have so much caffeine in me I'm shaking. Hope I dont stroke out. Would have just slept today if it wernt for this snow


That sucks. I've gone about four weeks without one and that's pretty good for me. I keep thinking I'm going to get one soon.
Do you have any prescribed meds for it. The Imitrex (sp.) works for me if I catch it right away. And I mean within seconds of when I think I'm getting one.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1954541 said:


> REALLY let up here


The State guy has made the 52 from 494 to Plato trip 7 times already...Blade down and wing out. (This is a guestamate.)


----------



## Doughboy12

As greasy as this looks are you guys slipping around a lot??? (The ones out and about that is)


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1954543 said:


> That sucks. I've gone about four weeks without one and that's pretty good for me. I keep thinking I'm going to get one soon.
> Do you have any prescribed meds for it. The Imitrex (sp.) works for me if I catch it right away. And I mean within seconds of when I think I'm getting one.


I've been really good lately don't think Ive had one for a couple of months now. This one was minor. Stop thinking about getting one your going to give yourself one thinking about getting one
I dont have Imitrex but I am now gonna ask my doc for it and give it a try. I have Sumatriptan succ. I took it once the side affects are symptoms of a heart attack. Lost feeling in my arms and couldnt move my legs from the knees down. Took that one once and never again.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SSS Inc.;1954532 said:


> ..............


Lol that's not nice


----------



## cbservicesllc

MNPLOWCO;1954448 said:


> Light to moderate snowfall at this time. Took out the tape...just to be sure.
> There is a slight ice build up on the roads. But, snowfall that has actually hit and
> stuck to the roads do not even measure 1/8 of fluff. I am hard pressed to find
> anything over this amount in 4-5 block range.


You actually went four or five blocks? I'm impressed... I would have stopped at my driveway!


----------



## Doughboy12

Forest Lake Alpine ski team suburban was involved in a crash today on their way to the state meet.
All students are OK. Passenger in the Camry they hit didn't survive. (Edit: Passenger)

I35 and 33 by Clolquet

No further information at this time.


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;1954543 said:


> That sucks. I've gone about four weeks without one and that's pretty good for me. I keep thinking I'm going to get one soon.
> Do you have any prescribed meds for it. The Imitrex (sp.) works for me if I catch it right away. And I mean within seconds of when I think I'm getting one.


I think theres about an inch on the driveway down here to lazy to measure


----------



## SnowGuy73

Another band about to hit me.


----------



## qualitycut

Windrows make it look like there is more than 1 inch


----------



## Ranger620

Looks like another wave comming thru again. Snowing good here again


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;1954528 said:


> Any reports from plymouth or southern MG?


About 3/4"


----------



## SnowGuy73

Raining in Farmington according to Mndot.


----------



## BossPlow614

Well this was a complete bust. 

For anyone interested, my Chevy is still available.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

cbservicesllc;1954554 said:


> You actually went four or five blocks? I'm impressed... I would have stopped at my driveway!


Well, I didn't want to say something without measuring more than one spot.
I'm not Ian you know.


----------



## Ranger620

BossPlow614;1954564 said:


> Well this was a complete bust.
> 
> For anyone interested, my Chevy is still available.


i dont want it but will ask around. 01 correct? 2500hd. Loaded? And how much? Plow or no? Send me a pm if you want


----------



## albhb3

Doughboy12;1954555 said:


> Forest Lake Alpine ski team suburban was involved in a crash today on their way to the state meet.
> All students are OK. Passenger in the Camry they hit didn't survive. (Edit: Passenger)
> 
> I35 and 33 by Clolquet
> 
> No further information at this time.


more tonnage wins im assuming


----------



## Greenery

cbservicesllc;1954562 said:


> About 3/4"


Thanks. .


----------



## CityGuy

More snow in BuffAlo than Montrose. Maybe 3/4


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light snow again.


----------



## CityGuy

Dr Appointment cancelled for wife. This sucks.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

It's official....I'm going out to measure..again.


----------



## Bill1090

It's filling in here. We might just be able to plow yet!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Cafe guess we will have to go out tonight


----------



## SnowGuy73

Moderate snow.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1954543 said:


> That sucks. I've gone about four weeks without one and that's pretty good for me. I keep thinking I'm going to get one soon.
> Do you have any prescribed meds for it. The Imitrex (sp.) works for me if I catch it right away. And I mean within seconds of when I think I'm getting one.


An army doc told me many years ago
a trick that works within 5mins.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nws still saying 1-2" for me. 

I'm at maybe a 1/3".


----------



## Ranger620

unit28;1954578 said:


> An army doc told me many years ago
> a trick that works within 5mins.......


Whats the tip. I will always look at options

I feel like i tried everything always listen to options


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1954319 said:


> This is for you GreenGrass.....
> 
> I'm going to run on my treadmill. Yep thats right, its not a clothes hanger afterall. I've been on it 5 days a week, every week since I bought it. IN YOUR FACE fatty.


I don't think anyone can ever call me fatty. But I am glad that I am helping you get in better shape.


----------



## unit28

Trifecta..............


----------



## Greenery

unit28;1954578 said:


> An army doc told me many years ago
> a trick that works within 5mins.......


And????

Much like your weather reports.......


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Tiny flakes still coming down but amounting to nothing. 1/4 inch at best.


----------



## TKLAWN

Ranger620;1954581 said:


> Whats the tip. I will always look at options
> 
> I feel like i tried everything always listen to options


I'm telling you it's in your diet somewhere, you just need to find it

Start eliminating possibilities, maybe start with caffeine.

I'm not trying to be rude, but I had them for several years figured out it was the Mt Dew. I eliminated it and havn't had one in 6 years.


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;1954537 said:


> SSS So I had that migraine last night and instead of listening to you and myself I stuck it out till 10:30. Well it followed me thru till morning. Took 2 more excedrin and 2 mountain dew kick starts. Way to much caffeine. Migraine is gone but I have so much caffeine in me I'm shaking. Hope I dont stroke out. Would have just slept today if it wernt for this snow


I do that all the time with the caffeine. I could tell ya how to cure that, but i would get banned from plowsite.


----------



## unit28

Ranger620;1954581 said:


> Whats the tip. I will always look at options
> 
> I feel like i tried everything always listen to options


First is hydration and an electrolyte boost

Then the real trick
One bc powder and two advil

Ive grown up with severe migranes
Only way i used to get over them were to sleep it off

Since then if i get one
the advil and bc powder straight up takes it right away
unless im jacked up on test supps or high caffeine like zantrex black


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1954581 said:


> Whats the tip. I will always look at options
> 
> I feel like i tried everything always listen to options


My mom used to get them weekly, tried prescriptions and everything, she would have to go to the ER to get a shot in the middle of the night sometimes they were so bad. Shes been doing acupuncture for a couple months and hasnt had one since. Not sure how often you get them though.


----------



## Doughboy12

TKLAWN;1954591 said:


> I'm telling you it's in your diet somewhere, you just need to find it
> 
> Start eliminating possibilities, maybe start with caffeine.
> 
> I'm not trying to be rude, but I had them for several years figured out it was the Mt Dew. I eliminated it and havn't had one in 6 years.


I get them too..........when I don't have caffeine. :waving:


----------



## NorthernProServ

Greenery;1954568 said:


> Thanks. .


Same here in Crystal, 3/4"


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1954596 said:


> My mom used to get them weekly, tried prescriptions and everything, she would have to go to the ER to get a shot in the middle of the night sometimes they were so bad. Shes been doing acupuncture for a couple months and hasnt had one since. Not sure how often you get them though.


Mine did too. Turns out they were from chocolate for her.


----------



## Doughboy12

unit28;1954595 said:


> First is hydration and an electrolyte boost
> 
> Then the real trick
> One bc powder and two advil
> 
> Ive grown up with severe migranes
> Only way i used to get over them were to sleep it off
> 
> Since then if i get one
> the advil and bc powder straight up takes it right away
> unless im jacked up on test supps or high caffeine like zantrex black


What is bc powder?
Edit: I found it.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Snowing here again, cafe...closing in on 1"


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1954611 said:


> Snowing here again, cafe...closing in on 1"


An additional inch or total?


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;1954611 said:


> Snowing here again, cafe...closing in on 1"


That last push got is plenty here. We will be working tonight


----------



## unit28

Greenery;1954586 said:


> And????
> 
> Much like your weather reports.......


Figured if he wanted to hear it .....He would ask


----------



## SSS Inc.

Snowing here again but its almost out of here. Still haven't eclipsed the 1/2' mark.

Third outdoor practice in a row cancelled because of snow. Or crappy ice pellets in this case.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1954617 said:


> Snowing here again but its almost out of here. Still haven't eclipsed the 1/2' mark.
> 
> Third outdoor practice in a row cancelled because of snow. Or crappy ice pellets in this case.


Check your symbols... I think you mean 1/2"


----------



## unit28

Doughboy12;1954605 said:


> What is bc powder?
> Edit: I found it.


WALMART carries it

Almost same as goodys powder but works alot better with advil


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1954620 said:


> Check your symbols... I think you mean 1/2"


Knowing him, he probably did measure a half ft


----------



## qualitycut

Supposedly less than a quarter inch in the next band coming through


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polaris - I've got a truck sitting tonight without a driver if you can handle a Dodge with a Vplow.


----------



## Bill1090

Down to about 1/4mi viability. Small flakes but coming down decent.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1954628 said:


> Polaris - I've got a truck sitting tonight without a driver if you can handle a Dodge with a Vplow.


Do you think you are going to want some help tonight.


----------



## Ranger620

unit28;1954624 said:


> WALMART carries it
> 
> Almost same as goodys powder but works alot better with advil[/QUOTE
> ill go to walmart to look for it. Thats what its called or that short for something? On my phone so didnt want to google.
> I appreciate all who had ideas. What i have found is what works for one person may not work for another. Caffeine works for me. I would love to try acupuncture bit i cant atan needles and would run away. Food or diet not sure about that one. Ive herd that before nevee eliminated any food but did kwep track of what i was eating at the time. What mainly does it for me is light. In a dark house and bright outside if i stare outside then look in the house that does it. Or looking at strobe lights


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1954604 said:


> Mine did too. Turns out they were from chocolate for her.


Caffeine in chocolate. They trigger mine as well. As a kid I always got major headaches on Easter. Never made the connection until later in life.



Doughboy12;1954620 said:


> Check your symbols... I think you mean 1/2"


Well I haven't eclipsed a 1/2" either.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1954633 said:


> unit28;1954624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WALMART carries it
> 
> Almost same as goodys powder but works alot better with advil[/QUOTE
> ill go to walmart to look for it. Thats what its called or that short for something? On my phone so didnt want to google.
> I appreciate all who had ideas. What i have found is what works for one person may not work for another. Caffeine works for me. I would love to try acupuncture bit i cant atan needles and would run away. Food or diet not sure about that one. Ive herd that before nevee eliminated any food but did kwep track of what i was eating at the time. What mainly does it for me is light. In a dark house and bright outside if i stare outside then look in the house that does it. Or looking at strobe lights
> 
> 
> 
> I'm light and caffeine sensitive as well. Stress seems to come into play in the summer.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ranger620

Holy spelling errors hate it on my phone


----------



## qualitycut

Told my neighbor twice to wait to shovel. He has shoveled twice now and its snowing again lol


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1954632 said:


> Do you think you are going to want some help tonight.


Think he only got an inch.


----------



## skorum03

Waiting for this last band to come through then I'm headed out around 6


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Turned yellow outside


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1954638 said:


> Ranger620;1954633 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm light and caffeine sensitive as well. Stress seems to come into play in the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> Stress for me a little caffeine no. I have always had caffeine lots of caffeine 3-6 cans a day. I no its bad but dont care
Click to expand...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Of course... why wouldn't it start forming on the back side again... We are at least plowing all 1" sites tonight... I guess the guys had dang near 2" in Elk River...


----------



## mnlefty

Just read tweet from Russo.... Zucker, broken collarbone, needs surgery, out 3 months.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1954634 said:


> Caffeine in chocolate. They trigger mine as well. As a kid I always got major headaches on Easter. Never made the connection until later in life.


Nobody said you where quick.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1954649 said:


> SSS Inc.;1954638 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stress for me a little caffeine no. I have always had caffeine lots of caffeine 3-6 cans a day. I no its bad but dont care
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I don't know why I said Caffeine, it is for me but clearly you said you need it. My wife does too.
> 
> On anothernote.......
> 
> Richard Simmons is guest starring on CHiPs.
> 
> wesport
Click to expand...


----------



## Ranger620

mnlefty;1954652 said:


> Just read tweet from Russo.... Zucker, broken collarbone, needs surgery, out 3 months.


Well that sucks. Fontains been on the bench as health scratch hes not as good as zucker so now what


----------



## Ranger620

Im getting bibs on and heading out


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1954651 said:


> Of course... why wouldn't it start forming on the back side again... We are at least plowing all 1" sites tonight... I guess the guys had dang near 2" in Elk River...


I find the 2" hard to believe but we will be doing our northern 1" stuff


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1954659 said:


> Im getting bibs on and heading out


Don't want to do it naked?


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;1954660 said:


> I find the 2" hard to believe but we will be doing our northern 1" stuff


I have 1.5 is in rogers. Guessing i did not put a tape on it.


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;1954661 said:


> Don't want to do it naked?


Ha you read dressed and i figured i better change that before someone catches that. To slow on my part i guess


----------



## banonea

Just got real bright out and snowilg like a bat out of hell herefor 2 min now slowed down.......strange.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1954651 said:


> Of course... why wouldn't it start forming on the back side again... We are at least plowing all 1" sites tonight... I guess the guys had dang near 2" in Elk River...


Band now snowed hard for 2 minutes, now flurries. We are going


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;1954667 said:


> Just got real bright out and snowilg like a bat out of hell herefor 2 min now slowed down.......strange.


What do ya got so far?


----------



## qualitycut

4 inches at my cabin


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1954668 said:


> Band now snowed hard for 2 minutes, now flurries. We are going


You're going out too???

Guess I'll have a Beer and watch the Wild.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1954676 said:


> You're going out too???
> 
> Guess I'll have a Beer and watch the Wild.


I have 3 places other truck 6. Just 1 inchers.

Would do them myself but i want a beer and wild game also


----------



## MNPLOWCO

The main smaller roads are messy and look like we would have had an inch or two, but it is just the melt from the salt and the light 1/4 on top that makes it a dirty slushy looking mess. If you tape it on an untraveled side road and can't get much more than a quarter inch....I could claim a half inch if I got next to a curb.

So nothing to go out for. Not even my commercial walks, as I am contacted at
1 inch on those.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1954660 said:


> I find the 2" hard to believe but we will be doing our northern 1" stuff


Yeah... I guess it was dang near... and one of the guys had 3" in Big Lake


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1954681 said:


> I have 3 places other truck 6. Just 1 inchers


Oh. I see.

On another note......

Tommy Lasorda is also guess starring on CHiPs. This is the best episode ever.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Very fine mist here.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1954582 said:


> I don't think anyone can ever call me fatty. But I am glad that I am helping you get in better shape.


Skinny kid!!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1954598 said:


> I get them too..........when I don't have caffeine. :waving:


This.............


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1954667 said:


> Just got real bright out and snowilg like a bat out of hell herefor 2 min now slowed down.......strange.


I had the same thing just before 5


----------



## Bill1090

Got 3/4" here so far. I don't think I'll be plowing.


----------



## CityGuy

Snow seems to be north of 55. Much heavier on that side of Buffalo.


----------



## qualitycut

3/4 Eagan. 

Dough what you got?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1954628 said:


> Polaris - I've got a truck sitting tonight without a driver if you can handle a Dodge with a Vplow.


I appreciate that. Being it's so early I think I can make it work with what we got. I'm just going to run the skid around the close accounts


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1954661 said:


> Don't want to do it naked?


I was thinking skirt and tube top. :waving:


----------



## Polarismalibu

Anyone know how much Champlin got?


----------



## andersman02

5/8 bville, maybe .5 bloomington....

With these cold temps coming, scrape then salt or just straight salt. Hmmmmmmm


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;1954716 said:


> Anyone know how much Champlin got?


Would like to know as well.


----------



## NorthernProServ

andersman02;1954722 said:


> 5/8 bville, maybe .5 bloomington....
> 
> With these cold temps coming, scrape then salt or just straight salt. Hmmmmmmm


If you can bill for it, scape n salt.


----------



## qualitycut

Coates area 2 in wtf


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1954613 said:


> An additional inch or total?


Total.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Started an hour early.


----------



## CityGuy

WTF it's raining,sleeting and snowing all at the same time.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1954729 said:


> Started an hour early.


I'm assuming you don't want any help since nobody really got anything right?


----------



## CityGuy

Had to scrape and salt the crap out of the driveway. Hope it warms up tomorrow fir salt to work.


----------



## CityGuy

Fire meeting tonight. Who's got the wild call?


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;1954676 said:


> You're going out too???
> 
> Guess I'll have a Beer and watch the Wild.


I feel like we missed out. Nothing we do has more than a half inch. Chanhassen to shakopee to Minneapolis to Plymouth and back Everything I have seen in that circle is under 1/2"



andersman02;1954722 said:


> 5/8 bville, maybe .5 bloomington....
> 
> With these cold temps coming, scrape then salt or just straight salt. Hmmmmmmm


We are in the same boat. We salted some today and will salt again tonight. Supposed to be sunny and around 20 to start the day. That should burn most of it off.


----------



## CityGuy

Now it's all snow. Small steady flakes.


----------



## CityGuy

Hopefully an early start tomorrow so I can get my railing done. Then carpet in the next 2 weeks and project done.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1954738 said:


> Fire meeting tonight. Who's got the wild call?


You guys meet to often


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1954748 said:


> You guys meet to often


First 3 Tuesday each month.


----------



## CityGuy

Skipped last week to make money on a side job then off to the city.


----------



## andersman02

ryde307;1954740 said:


> I feel like we missed out. Nothing we do has more than a half inch. Chanhassen to shakopee to Minneapolis to Plymouth and back Everything I have seen in that circle is under 1/2"
> 
> We are in the same boat. We salted some today and will salt again tonight. Supposed to be sunny and around 20 to start the day. That should burn most of it off.


I think I'll be half and half, some poor draining places scrape first, good draining straight salt


----------



## 09Daxman

CityGuy;1954738 said:


> Fire meeting tonight. Who's got the wild call?


I got you. Just starting to pour my first drink. This storm was a bust.

Makes me thing if we will ever get a good dumping on.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1954750 said:


> First 3 Tuesday each month.


Yeah we are only the first and third Tuesday


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1954709 said:


> 3/4 Eagan.
> 
> Dough what you got?


1" guess not measured. 1/4 of ice under it.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1954727 said:


> Coates area 2 in wtf


sounds about right that's about what we got in rosemount


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1954727 said:


> Coates area 2 in wtf


Just came through there and that may be close.


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1954759 said:


> sounds about right that's about what we got in rosemount


Wyf, where in rosemount? Any where near 3 and 42?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1954756 said:


> Yeah we are only the first and third Tuesday


I could only hope for that few.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1954733 said:


> I'm assuming you don't want any help since nobody really got anything right?


You weren't here last year....I wouldn't assume yet....

So far have one driver unavailable, another driver just called and said he can't see with the headlights. Been having trouble the last 3 storms. They are too high.


----------



## Green Grass

Everything is white here again


----------



## qualitycut

4 miles south of cottage grove 2.5 inches geez


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1954767 said:


> Everything is white here again


This.......


----------



## unit28

CityGuy;1954730 said:


> WTF it's raining,sleeting and snowing all at the same time.


Sputter snow sux....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1954756 said:


> Yeah we are only the first and third Tuesday


You have a meeting twice a month?


----------



## ryde307

SnowGuy73;1954775 said:


> You have a meeting twice a month?


We meet every Thursday 7-9PM. It seems at least once a month we have a 3 or 4 hour one mixed in also.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak spoke.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1954777 said:


> We meet every Thursday 7-9PM. It seems at least once a month we have a 3 or 4 hour one mixed in also.


For training though, not a meeting?


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1954766 said:


> You weren't here last year....I wouldn't assume yet....
> 
> So far have one driver unavailable, another driver just called and said he can't see with the headlights. Been having trouble the last 3 storms. They are too high.


Ruh row.....


----------



## 09Daxman

Cook, zucker, and carter are all out of the line up tonight. 

This is going to be a tough game to win.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

F me.... ......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Told my guy that had the headlights to use a different truck, now someone hit him.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

We're doing a quick scrape then salting


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1954795 said:


> Told my guy that had the headlights to use a different truck, now someone hit him.


How bad is it?


----------



## ryde307

SnowGuy73;1954781 said:


> For training though, not a meeting?


Yes. 1st Thursday is meeting. Others are training. Sometimes the training is another meeting.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1954775 said:


> You have a meeting twice a month?


Both mixed together.


----------



## djagusch

What did st paul end up getting?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1954795 said:


> Told my guy that had the headlights to use a different truck, now someone hit him.


Geez! In your truck???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So Mich freezing rain here can't keep windshield clear with heater cranked.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1954802 said:


> Yes. 1st Thursday is meeting. Others are training. Sometimes the training is another meeting.


Same here except for third Monday is meeting night and our drills are always like three or four hours.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1954803 said:


> Both mixed together.


Oh, weird!..


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1954762 said:


> Wyf, where in rosemount? Any where near 3 and 42?


Im about 2-300 yards from the corner of 3 and 42 just walked out the door and its packing with the rain were getting 1-1.5


----------



## 09Daxman

djagusch;1954804 said:


> What did st paul end up getting?


At 4 it was at .5, didn't measure it but I would say about .5


----------



## 09Daxman

Dubnyk is starting in goal!


----------



## Polarismalibu

09Daxman;1954819 said:


> Dubnyk is starting in goal!


I'm surprised they did that sense he played last night. Hopefully he can keep going strong


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1954814 said:


> Oh, weird!..


Before the first one is the dept meeting. Before the second one is officer only meeting.


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;1954804 said:


> What did st paul end up getting?


Idk but 494 and 61 is 1.25- 1.5


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1954820 said:


> I'm surprised they did that sense he played last night. Hopefully he can keep going strong


Yea but its playoff hockey for them. Need to win every game


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;1954672 said:


> What do ya got so far?


been out driving around, at the heaviest, I think we've got an inch. out spreading salt and sand right now, we've got a little bit of either blow over or mist coming but down, but it doesn't show anything on the radar.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1954822 said:


> Before the first one is the dept meeting. Before the second one is officer only meeting.


We train every Monday and still get told we don't have enough time for all the "required training"....


----------



## 09Daxman

Polarismalibu;1954820 said:


> I'm surprised they did that sense he played last night. Hopefully he can keep going strong


He is looking good so far. Jets have 8 shots on goal already and the wild have 0....

Not looking good so far for us, they are just plowing us over every chance they get. God the wild are soft.


----------



## unit28

banonea;1954828 said:


> been out driving around, at the heaviest, I think we've got an inch. out spreading salt and sand right now, we've got a little bit of either blow over or mist coming but down, but it doesn't show anything on the radar.


Find tdwr radar


----------



## skorum03

What the hell is this?


----------



## Bill1090

Reports of around .7" for La Crosse. We're gonna let er buck. If people want it done, they can call.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yeah. Far as I can tell right now the other trucks rear bumper slashed my rear tire.

Other driver gave us her info, my driver took a pic of the license plate. I said it's fine, I'll get a tire and told her to leave. Her quarter panel is messed up, rear bumper is all jacked. I don'tbneed the hassle.

If I find my axle is bent, I'll call her.


----------



## skorum03

I was half way through my residentials when I saw that blob pop up. F


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

skorum03;1954837 said:


> What the hell is this?


It's the stuff that was in Willmar at 5:00


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1954843 said:


> I was half way through my residentials when I saw that blob pop up. F


Don'tnlook at the blob coming from Grand Forks.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1954845 said:


> Don'tnlook at the blob coming from Grand Forks.


Guess I'm going to go grab a burger and wait.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

djagusch;1954804 said:


> What did st paul end up getting?


5/8 snow 1/4 ice Snelling to 280


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1954830 said:


> We train every Monday and still get told we don't have enough time for all the "required training"....


We do about 3 Saturdays a year also. We get all the required training plus some extra trust me I know I am in charge of training.


----------



## mnlefty

Wild need to wake up right quick... asking way too much from Dubnyk atm...


----------



## Greenery

I'm scraping and salting a few places, sidewalks were a mess. 

Finally got to use the spare plow hose and fluid I've been keeping in the truck for 5+ years.


----------



## SSS Inc.

So far at MSP we have had .12" of precip. Thats about a 1/3 of what was predicted. No wonder I don't have any snow. The sleet was a small factor in this for me. I'm sure everyone will say the sleet kept the totals down but thats not the whole story.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1954845 said:


> Don'tnlook at the blob coming from Grand Forks.


Diving straight at the metro huh?


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1954855 said:


> So far at MSP we have had .12" of precip. Thats about a 1/3 of what was predicted. No wonder I don't have any snow. The sleet was a small factor in this for me. I'm sure everyone will say the sleet kept the totals down but thats not the whole story.


Agreed. I didn't understand how they could in one breath call it a fast moving storm AND in the next give big totals...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1954850 said:


> We do about 3 Saturdays a year also. We get all the required training plus some extra trust me I know I am in charge of training.


Saturday, cafe that!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1954859 said:


> Agreed. I didn't understand how they could in one breath call it a fast moving storm AND in the next give big totals...


You've been in a downpour in the summer with 1/2" of rain in 2 hours?


----------



## SSS Inc.

My two year old just said and I quote...."This is a Hell of a game". I swear I've never said that.  Five year old said what does that mean?


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1954862 said:


> You've been in a downpours in in the summer with 1/2" of rain in 2 hours?


Rain falls a tiny little faster than snow EVER could. And fast moving isn't two hours for rain.


----------



## Doughboy12

Wild are on the 3rd game in 4 days......and it shows.


----------



## Doughboy12

35 seconds to go in the first. 0-0


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm now at less than half inch tonight...

Didn't even get that today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sooooo...good thing I have all Boss plows. Had driver limp my truck home for 3 miles. Dropped plow with "good" headlights to truck with 4 good tires and he's back on the road.

Now driver is back in the original truck with the new plow.


----------



## skorum03

So this blob might be the additional half inch or more tonight though noon tomorrow?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

3rd Tims I'm trying to get to this account in North Branch.


----------



## cbservicesllc

lwnmwrman22;1954845 said:


> don'tnlook at the blob coming from grand forks.


wtf.......


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1954878 said:


> 3rd Tims I'm trying to get to this account in North Branch.


So you might need help tonight after all....:waving:

On my way.

To the fridge.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1954860 said:


> Saturday, cafe that!


Oh no its nice we will make prime rib.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1954870 said:


> I'm now at less than half inch tonight...
> 
> Didn't even get that today.


So we'll get an inch?


----------



## SnowGuy73

20% for tomorrow now too.


----------



## cbservicesllc

skorum03;1954877 said:


> So this blob might be the additional half inch or more tonight though noon tomorrow?


Again... wtf......


----------



## 09Daxman

O-0 at the end of 1. Wild started to pick up the pace a little at the end but we either need to start out skating them or start hitting harder.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1954883 said:


> So we'll get an inch?


Or more!

Haha.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1954882 said:


> Oh no its nice we will make prime rib.


Nice.

We don't even get pizza during multiple hour calls anymore...


----------



## skorum03

While I wait for the snow to stop....


----------



## Doughboy12

09Daxman;1954888 said:


> O-0 at the end of 1. Wild started to pick up the pace a little at the end but we either need to start out skating them or start hitting harder.


Yes hitting..... Wait, that's not their strong suit.


----------



## Bill1090

skorum03;1954895 said:


> While I wait for the snow to stop....


That looks good!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Having a beer before you go out and plow.


----------



## Doughboy12

skorum03;1954895 said:


> While I wait for the snow to stop....


Burger and fries...I approve.

I guess you are in WI. So no comment on the rest.


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;1954899 said:


> Having a beer before you go out and plow.


actually in sconnie you gotta be drunk to be legal


----------



## unit28

skorum03;1954857 said:


> Diving straight at the metro huh?


...st paul
Cheesburger on it


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1954899 said:


> Having a beer before you go out and plow.


Nope. Not mine. Brother's who will be riding shot gun shoveling


----------



## NorthernProServ

Almost 1.25 in Crystal


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1954910 said:


> ...st paul
> Cheesburger on it


So it will skip over me?  Thumbs Up


----------



## 09Daxman

Doughboy12;1954897 said:


> Yes hitting..... Wait, that's not their strong suit.


That's for sure! Almost went in on that power play though


----------



## skorum03

09Daxman;1954914 said:


> That's for sure! Almost went in on that power play though


Making a little comeback in shots. Were getting outshot pretty bad in first...


----------



## Doughboy12

skorum03;1954917 said:


> Making a little comeback in shots. Were getting outshot pretty bad in first...


Well this isn't helping. Cafe me....!


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;1954911 said:


> Nope. Not mine. Brother's who will be riding shot gun shoveling


The burger looks awesome. Sloppy but awesome.


----------



## skorum03

Doughboy12;1954919 said:


> Well this isn't helping. Cafe me....!


Should at least be a sign that things are heading in a better direction as far as creating scoring opportunities go


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Wow. Used about a ton and half of salt today.


----------



## SSS Inc.

That stuff to the NW looks more impressive than anything I've seen all day.


----------



## Doughboy12

They are getting run at at every turn. 
Time to start holding your ground out front a bit more forcefully. 
Love the effort they appear to be giving. Just can't get a jump.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;1954924 said:


> That stuff to the NW looks more impressive than anything I've seen all day.


Yeah it better Fall apart soon, snow here light right now


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;1954921 said:


> Should at least be a sign that things are heading in a better direction as far as creating scoring opportunities go


I think doughboy has some other issues. Money against the wild maybe?????


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1954927 said:


> I think doughboy has some other issues. Money against the wild maybe?????


Not in my lifetime...:laughing:


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1954920 said:


> The burger looks awesome. Sloppy but awesome.


Burger with American cheese, bacon, pulled pork, coleslaw, and bbq sauce on it. It is sloppy but so good. Agave kitchen downtown Hudson on Tuesdays does burgers for $5.99


----------



## Doughboy12

And how did you get that out of what I was saying?.


----------



## Doughboy12

skorum03;1954930 said:


> Burger with American cheese, bacon, pulled pork, coleslaw, and bbq sauce on it. It is sloppy but so good. Agave kitchen downtown Hudson on Tuesdays does burgers for $5.99


Road trip next Tuesday!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1954924 said:


> That stuff to the NW looks more impressive than anything I've seen all day.


Hopefully it keeps growing and holds together!


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;1954937 said:


> Hopefully it keeps growing and holds together!


I like the way you think.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1954931 said:


> And how did you get that out of what I was saying?.


------------------------------



skorum03;1954917 said:


> Making a little comeback in shots. Were getting outshot pretty bad in first...


You quoted this ^^^



Doughboy12;1954919 said:


> Well this isn't helping. Cafe me....!


I responded to this ^^^

You seemed to not like the small surge of energy the Wild were displaying.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1954944 said:


> You quoted this ^^^
> 
> I responded to this ^^^
> 
> You seemed to not like the small surge of energy the Wild were displaying.


No, I was referring to the fact they were getting run over on the penalty kill.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1954937 said:


> Hopefully it keeps growing and holds together!


Yes. Let it lay a fluffy inch and I can set my alarm for 2a.m. and get on it.


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1954937 said:


> Hopefully it keeps growing and holds together!


And slides south enough where I get some too!


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;1954950 said:


> And slides south enough where I get some too!


Every time I get exited about a radar blob and post such...it starts to fall apart, and vice versa.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1954947 said:


> No, I was referring to the fact they were getting run over on the penalty kill.


Why the heck did you quote Skorum then?!?!?!?!?! You're getting me all confused. I figured you had fat stacks of cash on a Jets win.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1954953 said:


> Every time I get exited about a radar blob and post such...it starts to fall apart, and vice versa.


Yea, its almost gone now. :crying:


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1954954 said:


> Why the heck did you quote Skorum then?!?!?!?!?! You're getting me all confused. I figured you had fat stacks of cash on a Jets win.


Sorry. Really.

Have you looked at the last 11games between these 2? 
All decided by 1 goal. (Or something like that) Not a good bet.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1954955 said:


> Yea, its almost gone now. :crying:


Dead zone on the radar..... Detroit lakes to Fergus. Watch for it in an hour.


----------



## unit28

Radar earlier today 
Did have a good band headed east


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1954959 said:


> Dead zone on the radar..... Detroit lakes to Fergus. Watch for it in an hour.


You're right! I always forget about that. Its like Christmas morning every time a band vanishes only to reappear stronger than when it left our sight.


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1954949 said:


> Yes. Let it lay a fluffy inch and I can set my alarm for 2a.m. and get on it.


I think that's what I'm going to do


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1954964 said:


> You're right! I always forget about that. Its like Christmas morning every time a band vanishes only to reappear stronger than when it left our sight.


This..... Thanks for the reminder. 
End of second. 0-0


----------



## 09Daxman

Still 0-0 at the end of 2. Shots are closer 21 to 23 in favor of the jets


----------



## Doughboy12

Just tried to get a feel for it with the satellite view. Didn't help.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://innovation.srh.noaa.gov/NWSw...139999999&lon=-93.04690870000002&widgetMode=0


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1954985 said:


> http://innovation.srh.noaa.gov/NWSw...139999999&lon=-93.04690870000002&widgetMode=0


I don't like it. Too bright.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1954955 said:


> Yea, its almost gone now. :crying:


Dead zone?

Edit: I see that Jeremy guy covered that...


----------



## SSS Inc.

I don't know about that call. Well maybe.


----------



## skorum03

well i'm going to sleep for a few hours and then check the ND blob at midnight....


----------



## qualitycut

Im going to have a beer before i plow, just for you guys.


----------



## SSS Inc.

NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!! We put that one in.


----------



## 09Daxman

How did that go in?!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1955007 said:


> Im going to have a beer before i plow, just for you guys.


I'm having about a dozen before I head out.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1955012 said:


> I'm having about a dozen before I head out.


Yea, 1 makes me tired 6 or 7 is perfect.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goalllllllll


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal.........


----------



## 09Daxman

Gggggooooooaaaaalllll!!!! $


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1955015 said:


> Yea, 1 makes me tired 6 or 7 is perfect.


You gotta get over that hump. I'm just about ready to head out........oh wait, I still have less than a 1/2".:realmad:


----------



## qualitycut

Just 1 after broomball then home to sleep


----------



## CityGuy

Just got home. Missed both goals.


----------



## Doughboy12

Well there is a little fire in their bellies!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1955021 said:


> Just 1 after broomball then home to sleep


Just 1 makes me stink real bad....


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1954850 said:


> We do about 3 Saturdays a year also. We get all the required training plus some extra trust me I know I am in charge of training.


And you get extra hours if you put your burn certs in.


----------



## unit28

Kinda figured since the southerlies hit through it


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1954860 said:


> Saturday, cafe that!


Were use to it. That's usually a burn day for us.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1954863 said:


> My two year old just said and I quote...."This is a Hell of a game". I swear I've never said that. Five year old said what does that mean?


Ha.

I'd blame the wife


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1954882 said:


> Oh no its nice we will make prime rib.


What time should I be there?


----------



## Green Grass

Well I am done time to go home and hope it doesn't snow more


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1954937 said:


> Hopefully it keeps growing and holds together!


This................


----------



## skorum03

post post post!


----------



## 09Daxman

We need a boogie badly. That's the only thing that's holding us back right now imo.


----------



## CityGuy

And OT.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Asked the NWS why there's no radar in Brainerd in their comparison post with the east coast.....

In case someone wants to keep.an eye on it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

OT. It may not help catch the jets but its WAYYYYYYYY better than a straight up loss. Now lets win this thing!


----------



## 09Daxman

OT at least we get one point no matter what


----------



## CityGuy

Any see this:

http://bringmethenews.com/2015/02/1...uth-hit-with-penalty-over-drunk-crime-levels/

Not sure they can do this?


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1955047 said:


> Asked the NWS why there's no radar in Brainerd in their comparison post with the east coast.....
> 
> In case someone wants to keep.an eye on it.


They already replied.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1955047 said:


> Asked the NWS why there's no radar in Brainerd in their comparison post with the east coast.....
> 
> In case someone wants to keep.an eye on it.


They basically told me to F off. :laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1955047 said:


> Asked the NWS why there's no radar in Brainerd in their comparison post with the east coast.....
> 
> In case someone wants to keep.an eye on it.


They replied already but it doesn't really help.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone have a measurement around Fridley / St. Anthony / Columbia Heights?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1955056 said:


> They basically told me to F off. :laughing:


Hey, they have all this data they use to help us. How dare you try to figure this out on your own. You need them gosh darn it. They don't need no stinkin radar.


----------



## Bill1090

Freezing rain outside. I'm going to bed. Wake up at 3 or 4 and figure out what to do.


----------



## qualitycut

Damn!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Crap... 

Terrible loss


----------



## 09Daxman

Horrible play.....


----------



## Doughboy12

Why do ALL our goalies back up into the net on breakaways?
Now this guy is doing it too...for cafe sake.


----------



## Doughboy12

US 52 northbound: Vehicle spun out.
Between MN 55 and Inver Grove Trail (Inver Grove Heights). A vehicle has spun out.
Quality....are you OK?


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1955066 said:


> Crap...
> 
> Terrible loss


I wouldn't call it terrible. We were outplayed the first half of the game. Just when Dough boy  thought it was over we laid on the pressure and tied it up. We got a point out of it. We're 8-1-2 over the past 11 games. I'll take it considering all the guys we are missing.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1955071 said:


> I wouldn't call it terrible. We were outplayed the first half of the game. Just when Dough boy  thought it was over we laid on the pressure and tied it up. We got a point out of it. We're 8-1-2 over the past 11 games. I'll take it considering all the guys we are missing.


Not to mention gassed. Jets were lucky to get us on this night.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1955071 said:


> I wouldn't call it terrible. We were outplayed the first half of the game. Just when Dough boy  thought it was over we laid on the pressure and tied it up. We got a point out of it. We're 8-1-2 over the past 11 games. I'll take it considering all the guys we are missing.


True. They just looked a little flat in OT from what I could see.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1955074 said:


> True. They just looked a little flat in OT from what I could see.


If you think that was flat you should have seen the first...
They had a few stretches where they looked as good as last night.


----------



## CityGuy

Finally found it. Now to get people to use it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1955075 said:


> If you think that was flat you should have seen the first...
> They had a few stretches where they looked as good as last night.


Overall I thought Dubnyk held his own. I know you're upset with him for being too far back but if he comes out too far at that angle he leaves a lot of real estate open. Pretty sure he was expecting a pass.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have a new reply to NWS.... Who wants to chip in???


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1955078 said:


> I have a new reply to NWS.... Who wants to chip in???


Been there, done that. Plus they replied right after you posted again.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Where'd everyone go??? To bed?? The night is young!!


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1955086 said:


> Where'd everyone go??? To bed?? The night is young!!


I'm still here. So is triple s. And city guy.


----------



## Doughboy12

I still haven't done my driveway. Gun shy with the new paint job. :laughing:


----------



## Green Grass

Doughboy12;1955088 said:


> I still haven't done my driveway. Gun shy with the new paint job. :laughing:


Just do it!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1955089 said:


> Just do it!


Too many trees and slippery. He should hand apply a few tons of salt and wait a few days. Not safe


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1955086 said:


> Where'd everyone go??? To bed?? The night is young!!


Some of us have to get up tomorrow for our real jobs.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I suppose the problem with the radar at Brainerd.... Not enough population.

That and all the trees block it?? But that doesn't make sense since the buildings in MSP/ St. Paul would block more.

What do the people in Bemidji / Detroit Lakes area look at??? Are they ALWAYS surprised when it rains and snows??? Nothings on the radar!!


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1955091 said:


> Too many trees and slippery. He should hand apply a few tons of salt and wait a few days. Not safe


Just salted mine. about 10 pounds worth including the sidewalk.


----------



## Drakeslayer

CityGuy;1955096 said:


> Just salted mine. about 10 pounds worth including the sidewalk.


:salute: someone's been listening in class. Thumbs Up. It doesn't take much to melt it away.


----------



## CityGuy

Drakeslayer;1955099 said:


> :salute: someone's been listening in class. Thumbs Up. It doesn't take much to melt it away.


Rough guess. 40 pound bag used about a 1/4 so 10 pounds?


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1955091 said:


> Too many trees and slippery. He should hand apply a few tons of salt and wait a few days. Not safe


Then how are the body shops going to stay in business.

oh wait that is what Lawnmwr is for


----------



## qualitycut

For you fire guys.

http://viral.buzz/video-fire-truck-arrives-at-burning-mercedes-but-then/


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Grand Forks snow went east.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1955104 said:


> Then how are the body shops going to stay in business.
> 
> oh wait that is what Lawnmwr is for


My truck has a slashed tire from tonight....someone else is gonna havta take the "did a lwnmwr" tag pretty soon.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Almost time for All Malmberg...hope he has something worth calling in about tonight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just talked to my tractor operator. Sounds like they finally got all the bugs worked out.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1955112 said:


> Just talked to my tractor operator. Sounds like they finally got all the bugs worked out.


Can it still do tricks and roll over?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I feel bad for everyone that went to bed and will have to hustle to get down when they could have been plowing the whole night and be done.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1955115 said:


> I feel bad for everyone that went to bed and will have to hustle to get down when they could have been plowing the whole night and be done.


I went I plowed I didn't break anything. I call that a WIN!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1955114 said:


> Can it still do tricks and roll over?


Wow....here I am, championing the cause for a radar, and yet I still get the grief.

If I get a radar built, I'm going to insist they block your IP addresses.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1955086 said:


> Where'd everyone go??? To bed?? The night is young!!


Hey... I texted you...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1955116 said:


> I went I plowed I didn't break anything. I call that a WIN!


****high five!!!


----------



## Green Grass

The wind is really starting to pick up


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1955117 said:


> Wow....here I am, championing the cause for a radar, and yet I still get the grief.
> 
> If I get a radar built, I'm going to insist they block your IP addresses.


I supported your comments


----------



## BossPlow614

1.75" in Ramsey.

This was a bust most other areas where my accts are at but at least I'll get to run my plow with its new snow flap.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1955112 said:


> Just talked to my tractor operator. Sounds like they finally got all the bugs worked out.


Nice! ........


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1955117 said:


> Wow....here I am, championing the cause for a radar, and yet I still get the grief.
> 
> If I get a radar built, I'm going to insist they block your IP addresses.


They never did say how much money we have to raise to get another radar.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger, that you with the pull plow on that big lot in Rogers


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1955126 said:


> Ranger, that you with the pull plow on that big lot in Rogers


I think he has a white ford with contractor type topper with a pull plow.


----------



## qualitycut

Minnetonka

Stuck Deer Saved by Taser:


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1955129 said:


> Minnetonka
> 
> Stuck Deer Saved by Taser:


Someone will,probably sue them now


----------



## Doughboy12

Green Grass;1955089 said:


> Just do it!


Just finished. Did the neighbor's too.

With the 4-wheeler.


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;1955132 said:


> Someone will,probably sue them now


They cut the wrong one....Jeesh.


----------



## Doughboy12

Grain Belt Nordeast and then to bed...done.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;1955138 said:


> Grain Belt Nordeast and then to bed...done.


There is a traumatized deer running aimlessly in the woods and you are going to bed? Whatever.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1955128 said:


> I think he has a white ford with contractor type topper with a pull plow.


Yep that was him then


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;1955141 said:


> There is a traumatized deer running aimlessly in the woods and you are going to bed? Whatever.


It's not like it's a mallard or something cool.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My mCDonalds have more crap in the drive thru lane than snow on the lots.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1955145 said:


> My mCDonalds have more crap in the drive thru lane than snow on the lots.


I'm guessing it falls off the cars as they sit there waiting.


----------



## andersman02

That was a great evening of work, probably the most profitable this year


----------



## cbservicesllc

Sweet... another line coming in from St. Cloud... Hopefully sprinkles like I have now


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1955086 said:


> Where'd everyone go??? To bed?? The night is young!!


I am still up. salted and plowed a few 1" triggers and then done.Thumbs Up

Sounds like your night has been fun......


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1955088 said:


> I still haven't done my driveway. Gun shy with the new paint job.


Scratch it now and be done with it.....:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Polarismalibu

Snowing like crazy wtf


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1955157 said:


> Snowing like crazy wtf


Last band coming through. Same in **** Rapids.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Yep... same here


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;1955157 said:


> Snowing like crazy wtf


Yeah.....come on.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ok... I think it's done..


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;1955153 said:


> Sweet... another line coming in from St. Cloud... Hopefully sprinkles like I have now


What can i say 
I knew there be an issue 
Causing drizzle

And so did nws..... but like novack
they word everything to cover anything that could supposedly happen 
And both were wrong to talk like we need advisory and over estimate it again

Said it couple days ago
spit and sputters not much going to happen

Heck it was mostly done by 6 yesterday


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1955168 said:


> What can i say
> I knew there be an issue
> Causing drizzle
> 
> And so did nws..... but like novack
> they word everything to cover anything that could supposedly happen
> And both were wrong to talk like we need advisory and over estimate it again
> 
> Said it couple days ago
> spit and sputters not much going to happen
> 
> Heck it was mostly done by 6 yesterday


This is true.. especially the spit and sputter... I had a few minutes of good flakes earlier... but everything else has been drizzle freezing to the mirrors


----------



## Polarismalibu

I'm actually all done. Missing a truck and a guy and still done early.

I'm not sure how we managed that


----------



## Camden

I'm interested to hear what our official total is. I'd say 4 1/4" but it could possibly reach 5. Nice easy pushing despite the fact it was on the wetter side. 

2 more guys are heading out in a couple of hours to cleanup sidewalks and take care of the berms that the muni plows will leave behind after they go through. All in all it was a pretty good day.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got one more McD's drive thru to check. Other driver has a small vet tonplow in Wyoming. Everyone else is home or heading home. 

Guess the 4-6" blob was about 100 miles e/se too far.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Decided to go to the White castle first.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I see I have a 60% chance of snow Thursday night now.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1955175 said:


> Decided to go to the White castle first.


We stoped there on the way back. So good!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1955177 said:


> We stoped there on the way back. So good!


I ate 3..... They didn't go so well with the pack of beef sticks I ate.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1955178 said:


> I ate 3..... They didn't go so well with the pack of beef sticks I ate.


I'm thinking Denny's in a couple hours when I'm done. That doesn't ever go well no matter what.


----------



## skorum03

I am the only plow guy in Hudson that waited for all the flurries to pass through. There is NO ONE out


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;1955171 said:


> I'm actually all done. Missing a truck and a guy and still done early.
> 
> I'm not sure how we managed that


Funny how that works huh ?


----------



## NorthernProServ

Time for bed !


----------



## SnowGuy73

24° windy overcast.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sven says a dusting to an inch tomorrow night.


----------



## Bill1090

27* and windy out there.


----------



## Bill1090

Headed to go check a couple on the north side. It'll be close.


----------



## unit28

Tight isotherms ,
just sw from the post 24hr 500mb track

Metro chicago sim.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Through 5 am Friday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS has me at .5" Thursday night.

Accu has an inch or two.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

WTH almost everyday is blustery on NWS.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I need to stop taking a "nap" in my truck.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hmph.... A guy next to me is sorting through CDs in his car radio....who doesthat anymore???


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1955266 said:


> Hmph.... A guy next to me is sorting through CDs in his car radio....who doesthat anymore???


Somalians. Every night I'm at a apartment complex there's always a few in there cars doing something with CDs


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1955265 said:


> I need to stop taking a "nap" in my truck.


With dodge seat I'm surprised you could sleep at all


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1955277 said:


> With dodge seat I'm surprised you could sleep at all


Oh??? You don't like the seats in a Dodge??


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1955281 said:


> Oh??? You don't like the seats in a Dodge?


Never heard that from Jim before.


----------



## qualitycut

Just had a message from a customer, "just wondering if we got 2 inches and where you get your information from, im getting mixed reports on the news"


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak is up.


----------



## qualitycut

Novak Weather

1 hr*·*

Our next opportunity 4 significant snow arrives early next week.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1955309 said:


> Novak is up.


Says next chance for significant snow is early next week.

Meteogram basically goes up .3" every day to a total of 1.8" in the next 7 days.

Maybe that's significant this year??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

5 day total GFS map.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Boston area with another 20" in the next 120 hours.


----------



## DDB

qualitycut;1955306 said:


> Just had a message from a customer, "just wondering if we got 2 inches and where you get your information from, im getting mixed reports on the news"


I just got the same thing, except I'm in the SW metro and we're lucky if we got 0.5"... not quite the 1.5" trigger. I usually know if I only have one customer asking that its obviously under the trigger. There's always one that thinks every snowfall needs to be removed, especially when they are contract pricing!


----------



## qualitycut

DDB;1955321 said:


> I just got the same thing, except I'm in the SW metro and we're lucky if we got 0.5"... not quite the 1.5" trigger. I usually know if I only have one customer asking that its obviously under the trigger. There's always one that thinks every snowfall needs to be removed, especially when they are contract pricing!


She was at least nice about it. They live just down the street so i said if you guys can shovel i will swing by and hit the drive, they are on a main street so im sure the windrow at the end of the drive looks like we got 4


----------



## DDB

qualitycut;1955324 said:


> She was at least nice about it. They live just down the street so i said if you guys can shovel i will swing by and hit the drive, they are on a main street so im sure the windrow at the end of the drive looks like we got 4


My guys was nice too. And it seems that anything that was salted and then plowed looked like more then what we actually got.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Weather Channel just said Boston has used over 70,000 tons of salt.


----------



## qualitycut

Well 4 emails now. Most i can find now is 3/4


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

They have snowblowers on the roofs, wheelbarrows...... I still wouldn't wish that on anyone.


----------



## Bill1090

lwnmwrman22;1955316 said:


> 5 day total gfs map.


yawn.....^


----------



## qualitycut

This stuff is sure packed together, feels and looks like 4 inches of snow when you shovel it into piles


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Hopkins/ Minnetonka/ Slp / Eden prairie/Wayzata/Orono 
I couldn't find over 3/4 inches anywhere. Most were at 1/2.
These were measured with tape on location.


----------



## SnowGuy73

John Dee is up.


----------



## qualitycut

.9 official at airport. Maybe they stole sss ruler


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Another 30 minutes and I'm going to bed.


----------



## qualitycut

Winds nasty out there


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1955336 said:


> Weather Channel just said Boston has used over 70,000 tons of salt.


Jen Carfagno......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1955361 said:


> Another 30 minutes and I'm going to bed.


Oopsss....guess not. Wife is off work today, so she needs me to goto Best abuy with her to get a GoPro for my oldest's birthday on Saturday.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1955376 said:


> Oopsss....guess not. Wife is off work today, so she needs me to goto Best abuy with her to get a GoPro for my oldest's birthday on Saturday.


Dont lie, your really just putting them on your trucks so you can start your own reality show


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1955396 said:


> Dont lie, your really just putting them on your trucks so you can start your own reality show


I will use it as a tax write off. I'll make videos on how NOT to plow and show it to my future new employees.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Two sand calls...


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

City of **** rapids is out plowing now, might work better if they salted yesterday like EVERYONE else


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Novak says early spring.


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1955408 said:


> City of **** rapids is out plowing now, might work better if they salted yesterday like EVERYONE else


But now they can plow salt and plow again, more hours.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1955411 said:


> Novak says early spring.


Woohoo.............

We are screwed.


----------



## qualitycut

Did any read his last 2 posts. They pretty much are totally disagreeing with each other.


----------



## qualitycut




----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1955417 said:


>


Is he bipolar?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1955411 said:


> Novak says early spring.


Early spring would be like four weeks from now. He also said a couple weeks ago we wouldn't see any more negative temps. Racked up two so far.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1955306 said:


> Just had a message from a customer, "just wondering if we got 2 inches and where you get your information from, im getting mixed reports on the news"


I tell people that i measure at there location, not by news reports.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1955360 said:


> .9 official at airport. Maybe they stole sss ruler


I told you I had around an inch.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1955415 said:


> Did any read his last 2 posts. They pretty much are totally disagreeing with each other.


What a fraud!


----------



## banonea

DDB;1955321 said:


> I just got the same thing, except I'm in the SW metro and we're lucky if we got 0.5"... not quite the 1.5" trigger. I usually know if I only have one customer asking that its obviously under the trigger. There's always one that thinks every snowfall needs to be removed, especially when they are contract pricing!


Thats when you tell them to drop there trigger and pay more and you will be happy to remove there 1/2" of snow.....


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1955411 said:


> Novak says early spring.


That is very funny. I have a well respected source telling me don't expect it. 
He feels that the rest of the season will be unseasonably cold.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1955400 said:


> I will use it as a tax write off. I'll make videos on how NOT to plow and show it to my future new employees.


Dont laugh,i just did that for how to run a snowblower. You would think it is common sense. ......


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1955417 said:


>


Well in his defense one is referring to the weekend and one is covering the upcoming week. But I agree with you that he is being confusing in there.


----------



## Doughboy12

Who wants to go fishing next Monday. Or the weekend?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Doughboy12;1955430 said:


> Well in his defense one is referring to the weekend and one is covering the upcoming week. But I agree with you that he is being confusing in there.


"No big storms in sight" "significant snow arrives early next week"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1955429 said:


> Dont laugh,i just did that for how to run a snowblower. You would think it is common sense. ......


I'm not laughing. I'm serious.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1955422 said:


> Early spring would be like four weeks from now. He also said a couple weeks ago we wouldn't see any more negative temps. Racked up two so far.


Well see....... when everyone is throwing gran apps mid march lol


----------



## TKLAWN

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1955432 said:


> "No big storms in sight" "significant snow arrives early next week"


Apparently The good DR. Defines " significant" is 2" or more.


----------



## TKLAWN

unit28;1955439 said:


> Well see....... when everyone is throwing gran apps mid march lol


I"ll take it. With the late spring and early winter last season we basically missed out on a month and a half of work.

Barlow said "maybe "an inch tomorrow night.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1955351 said:


> They have snowblowers on the roofs, wheelbarrows...... I still wouldn't wish that on anyone.


I resemble that remark

Signed
flat roof ralph


----------



## Bill1090

TKLAWN;1955371 said:


> Jen Carfagno......


This.......


----------



## Doughboy12

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1955432 said:


> "No big storms in sight" "significant snow arrives early next week"


I know I know..... :waving:

Clearly he is short sighted. :laughing:


----------



## Bill1090

Out and about today I saw 3 cars in the ditch, and 6 other spots where I could see people went in. 

And here I thought Minnesota drivers were bad. Jeesh!


----------



## Doughboy12

Two separate pile ups on 52n today half mile apart by 494.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Bill1090;1955450 said:


> Out and about today I saw 3 cars in the ditch, and 6 other spots where I could see people went in.
> 
> And here I thought Minnesota drivers were bad. Jeesh!


A few years back....but funny.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1955422 said:


> Early spring would be like four weeks from now. He also said a couple weeks ago we wouldn't see any more negative temps. Racked up two so far.


He never said we wouldn't. I just went bavk and read it


----------



## CityGuy

And out of here. Salt looks to be working even with the cooler temps. The sun is strong enought to make it work until tonight atleast.


----------



## qualitycut

Nws has a new experimental app out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1955475 said:


> Nws has a new experimental app out.


Ummmmmmmmm............


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1955126 said:


> Ranger, that you with the pull plow on that big lot in Rogers


Yes that was me. You should have stopped in. Tried to get your number from lawn but it didnt come thru. I had a truck sitting doing nothing 4 miles from there you could have used


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1955475 said:


> Nws has a new experimental app out.


I like noaa free better.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1953726 said:


> If he's right he was just the first to take a chance. MInnesota Snow! thread was on top of the threat from the start.
> 
> Current VRAC........3.4" MSP Unless we get thunder snow at about 11 a.m. then all bets are off.


Never chance it.......

Southern Baptist never drink , dance 
or gamble

We needs us some snow
Gonna be dry perhaps somtime this summer i guess

My vrac was sputter snow btw lol


----------



## SnowGuy73

Target is laying off 500 more.


----------



## unit28

CityGuy;1955472 said:


> And out of here. Salt looks to be working even with the cooler temps. The sun is strong enought to make it work until tonight atleast.


Get some rest......


----------



## Drakeslayer

SnowGuy73;1955482 said:


> Target is laying off 500 more.


And 170 in India!


----------



## Ranger620

SnowGuy73;1955482 said:


> Target is laying off 500 more.


My sister works at corporate. Shes dodged it a few times. I think they will just hang onto her till she retires i think 2-3 more years

She just celebrated her 40 years at target. She started in store part time christmas help


----------



## Ranger620

Guy on 4 just said inch or so. Start 9to ish done by 2 am


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1955493 said:


> Guy on 4 just said inch or so. Start 9to ish done by 2 am


For tonight?


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1955504 said:


> For tonight?


Tomorrow night into friday morning


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

unit28;1955485 said:


> Get some rest......


Why? Because they are only calling for up to an inch now we'll get 5?


----------



## qualitycut

Meteo looks like a stair case.


----------



## Bill1090

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1955507 said:


> Why? Because they are only calling for up to an inch now we'll get 5?


That'd be fine with me.


----------



## Ranger620

Bill1090;1955509 said:


> That'd be fine with me.


Not me. Id like to head to lacrosse. Plus i broke a cutting edge last night and another truck needs a cutting edge and that wont happen till this weekend or early next week


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1955276 said:


> Somalians. Every night I'm at a apartment complex there's always a few in there cars doing something with CDs


Instructions for the sleeper cell...


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1955417 said:


>


Hahahahaha... WTF??


----------



## unit28

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1955507 said:


> Why? Because they are only calling for up to an inch now we'll get 5?


Thats how we roll


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1955439 said:


> Well see....... when everyone is throwing gran apps mid march lol


I'm taking that to the bank!


----------



## Bill1090

Suns out!....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Percent chance of greater than 1" Friday morning @ 6 am.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1955478 said:


> Yes that was me. You should have stopped in. Tried to get your number from lawn but it didnt come thru. I had a truck sitting doing nothing 4 miles from there you could have used


I'll stop in next time if I see ya.

Last night wasn't to bad without the truck but if we would have done the 2" accounts it would have been miserable not being able to pull the skid around.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

GFS @ 6 am Friday


----------



## unit28

That grand forks wave that lmn saw was a trough line going through dry zone

Hit the lake later with nice isentropic lift, picked up some moisture off the lake .
The last wave from backside of the lps stretched it from the lake through at least **** rapids

les? kinda sorta?


----------



## qualitycut

The little dusting we got overnight is melting of the sidewalk nicely, no salt.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1955541 said:


> GFS @ 6 am Friday


0.7" done by 5am according to hourly.


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;1955485 said:


> Get some rest......


No time for that.

Gloss polyurethane sure makes the trim look much nicer.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I don't need a lot of snow tomorrow night. We are going to Fogo for lunch on Friday for my kid's 13th b-day.


----------



## CityGuy

Got a few cracks in the basement slab I want to fill or seal. Really narrow 1/16 or so wide. Anyone got any ideas on what to use?


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1955545 said:


> That grand forks wave that lmn saw was a trough line going through dry zone
> 
> *Hit the lake later with nice isentropic lift*, picked up some moisture off the lake .
> The last wave from backside of the lps stretched it from the lake through at least **** rapids
> 
> *les? kinda sorta?*


I knew it!!! Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1955538 said:


> Percent chance of greater than 1" Friday morning @ 6 am.


Soooo... we may as well keep the plows on!


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1955567 said:


> Soooo... we may as well keep the plows on!


Not if you want snow.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1955555 said:


> Got a few cracks in the basement slab I want to fill or seal. Really narrow 1/16 or so wide. Anyone got any ideas on what to use?


Caulk of some sort. Job specific.


----------



## Greenery

MNPLOWCO;1955356 said:


> Hopkins/ Minnetonka/ Slp / Eden prairie/Wayzata/Orono
> I couldn't find over 3/4 inches anywhere. Most were at 1/2.
> These were measured with tape on location.


I Was seeing about the same. Their must be alot of guys with 1/2 inch triggers on driveways. When I was running through checking depths it seemed like all the other guys in the residential areas i checked were plowed.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1955411 said:


> Novak says early spring.


He also said no more cold temps a few weeks ago. And he's promised snow a few times. #clueless


----------



## Greenery

unit28;1955439 said:


> Well see....... when everyone is throwing gran apps mid march lol


Sure, Trugreen will be. I'll be waiting for the grass to start to grow in April.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1955577 said:


> He also said no more cold temps a few weeks ago. And he's promised snow a few times. #clueless


#Faith

.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1955568 said:


> Not if you want snow.


Good point... better take them off and wash everything!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

DOT, Anoka Co, and Blaine hitting 65 hard. Blaine to east bethel


----------



## unit28

Greenery;1955579 said:


> Sure, Trugreen will be. I'll be waiting for the grass to start to grow in April.


Personally I'll throw a pre asap
wether permitting of course

After the xylum has a movement 
i consider fert and squirrels


----------



## BossPlow614

unit28;1955439 said:


> Well see....... when everyone is throwing gran apps mid march lol


I like this plan ^^^


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1955594 said:


> Good point... better take them off and wash everything!


Washed both Fords & my plow late last night/today. We should get at least a couple inches of snow tomorrow night. Thumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

Man that wind is howelling out there.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1955638 said:


> Man that wind is howelling out there.


Yea broom ball os going to be cold. Once this sun goes down its going to be a cold one


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;1955576 said:


> I Was seeing about the same. Their must be alot of guys with 1/2 inch triggers on driveways. When I was running through checking depths it seemed like all the other guys in the residential areas i checked were plowed.


#Desperate


----------



## Camden

NWS claims our official total from yesterday was 3". Not a chance that's accurate. We had that much the first time we ran through everything and it snowed more after that. I'm sticking with 5" and if I get called out for it I'll deal with it then.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Schaffer says a trace to 1/2" tomorrow night, done by midnight.


----------



## TKLAWN

unit28;1955601 said:


> Personally I'll throw a pre asap
> wether permitting of course
> 
> After the xylum has a movement
> i consider fert and squirrels


Yellow flowers + dimension = success


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Finally.....headed to bed.


----------



## CityGuy

Anyone know if handrail hardware omes in a bigger ligth? Called the throw I guess? Need like a 4 inch throw. Menards has 3.5 and smaller on their site but not bigger.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1955705 said:


> Anyone know if handrail hardware omes in a bigger ligth? Called the throw I guess? Need like a 4 inch throw. Menards has 3.5 and smaller on their site but not bigger.


I know a guy that works at a lumber yard that would know


----------



## NorthernProServ

light snow falling....SOB


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1955711 said:


> light snow falling....SOB


Whatever falls is going to blow off


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1955711 said:


> light snow falling....SOB


You sure it's not just blowing off a roof somewhere?


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1955714 said:


> Whatever falls is going to blow off


I think that it will blow away before it hits the ground.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

cbservicesllc;1955715 said:


> You sure it's not just blowing off a roof somewhere?


No it's snowing


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dahl didn't say anything about accumulation.


----------



## qualitycut

Its just patchy flakes here


----------



## Doughboy12

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1955717 said:


> No it's snowing


This here.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1955718 said:


> Dahl didn't say anything about accumulation.


tonight or tomorrow night?


----------



## unit28

TKLAWN;1955694 said:


> Yellow flowers + dimension = success


Early pre.....noa poa


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1955715 said:


> You sure it's not just blowing off a roof somewhere?


that's what I first thought, but it is falling lightly. Very light on radar.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1955707 said:


> I know a guy that works at a lumber yard that would know


Me too but he hasn't texted back yet.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1955726 said:


> tonight or tomorrow night?


Dusting to 1 in tomorrow.

Edit. Now just a coating


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1955742 said:


> Dusting to 1 in tomorrow.
> 
> Edit. Now just a coating


for?? NWS has me at .6 but .4 looks more likely


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1955726 said:


> tonight or tomorrow night?


Tomorrow.

Nothing happening here.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1955740 said:


> Me too but he hasn't texted back yet.


Or email me back from yesterday.


----------



## Green Grass

Is this thing broken?


----------



## Doughboy12

Green Grass;1955814 said:


> Is this thing broken?


This...........:waving:


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;1955814 said:


> Is this thing broken?


Lwnmwrman is sleeping.


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1955821 said:


> Lwnmwrman is sleeping.


You better go tell tour city to pre treat the next time it is going to snow.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1955814 said:


> Is this thing broken?


Yup............


----------



## Polarismalibu

Sure is hard to find a decent cheap truck. People was crazy money for junk


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1955830 said:


> Sure is hard to find a decent cheap truck. People was crazy money for junk


People are just crazy!!


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1955830 said:


> Sure is hard to find a decent cheap truck. People was crazy money for junk


Well if your going to give someone crazy money for a junk truck give it to me I'll give you a fixer upper:laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1955830 said:


> Sure is hard to find a decent cheap truck. People was crazy money for junk


What are you looking for. I have a few available.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1955843 said:


> Well if your going to give someone crazy money for a junk truck give it to me I'll give you a fixer upper:laughing:


I'm gonna have to pass on that lol


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1955847 said:


> What are you looking for. I have a few available.


3/4 or 1 ton not to picky as it won't be my main truck.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1955851 said:


> 3/4 or 1 ton not to picky as it won't be my main truck.


How new? Options? How much you looking at spending? Might part with mine.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1955851 said:


> 3/4 or 1 ton not to picky as it won't be my main truck.


Everybody has a different idea of a backup or employee truck. Be more specific. Are we talking <5k 5-10k 15+ $49,000+.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1955853 said:


> How new? Options? How much you looking at spending? Might part with mine.


I think yours is to new I'm looking cheap


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1955856 said:


> Everybody has a different idea of a backup or employee truck. Be more specific. Are we talking <5k 5-10k 15+ $49,000+.


Probably 10k or less. Didn't want to buy anything till spring but not having my truck for a month I might as well get something now


----------



## MM&L

Polarismalibu;1955851 said:


> 3/4 or 1 ton not to picky as it won't be my main truck.


I have this one for sale
2001 2500hd 6.0 gas ext cab short box. 
140xxx miles. 9' Hiniker scoop

Send me a message if your interested or want pictures


----------



## Polarismalibu

MM&L;1955864 said:


> I have this one for sale
> 2001 2500hd 6.0 gas ext cab short box.
> 140xxx miles. 9' Hiniker scoop


Pm sent.....


----------



## CityGuy

I was just thinking. If you win the lottery do you have the right to remain annoymous?


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1955871 said:


> I was just thinking. If you win the lottery do you have the right to remain annoymous?


That's random!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;1955871 said:


> I was just thinking. If you win the lottery do you have the right to remain annoymous?


Not if you live in Minnesota. You can't remain anonymous


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1955877 said:


> Not if you live in Minnesota. You can't remain anonymous


So you have to put your mug on tv and the whole 9 yards?


----------



## qualitycut

Used truck prices have skyrocketed in the last 3 years. Some people do ask to much but prices for used are crazy right now. My buddy sold an identical truck to mu 13 with 40k miles and got 47k for it. New one is 56. You can not find a decent used truck for under 7k. I got a deal on that 01 250 i bought for 3500.00 i could get 5000-5500 easily for it without the plow.


----------



## 09Daxman

Polarismalibu;1955830 said:


> Sure is hard to find a decent cheap truck. People was crazy money for junk


This is very true, found a 6.Oh no with headgasket issues and an injector issue according to the guy, and he said it could use suspension work, with 270k on it. He asking 3500 for truck, 9 foot scoop for another 3700, or 8k for truck plow and sander. That's just crazy talk for that truck in that condition with that many miles.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1955883 said:


> So you have to put your mug on tv and the whole 9 yards?


Quick google search says just name and city of residence


----------



## banonea

Not sure if a f150 would work but I got this for sale

http://rmn.craigslist.org/cto/4829730379.html


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1955887 said:


> Quick google search says just name and city of residence


It would be easy for people to figure out if it's me. Just look for the 12' razor wire fence


----------



## qualitycut

09Daxman;1955886 said:


> This is very true, found a 6.Oh no with headgasket issues and an injector issue according to the guy, and he said it could use suspension work, with 270k on it. He asking 3500 for truck, 9 foot scoop for another 3700, or 8k for truck plow and sander. That's just crazy talk for that truck in that condition with that many miles.


That truck running would be worth 7k no plow. Im guessing kbb would be 8-9 k


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1955885 said:


> Used truck prices have skyrocketed in the last 3 years. Some people do ask to much but prices for used are crazy right now. My buddy sold an identical truck to mu 13 with 40k miles and got 47k for it. New one is 56. _*You can not find a decent used truck for under 7k.*_ I got a deal on that 01 250 i bought for 3500.00 i could get 5000-5500 easily for it without the plow.


Wanna bet. Come on down to my bargain lot, or my auction in April. 

I sold my 1500 silverado for $3000 less than I paid NEW.....three years old and 50000 miles.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;1955883 said:


> So you have to put your mug on tv and the whole 9 yards?


From what I read, yes. It sucks, I know.


----------



## BossPlow614

Polarismalibu;1955830 said:


> Sure is hard to find a decent cheap truck. People was crazy money for junk


I know of one available


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1955892 said:


> Wanna bet. Come on down to my bargain lot, or my auction in April.
> 
> I sold my 1500 silverado for $3000 less than I paid NEW.....three years old and 50000 miles.


Yea you can but its tough, your second sentence proves my point.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1955895 said:


> Yea you can but its tough, your second sentence proves my point.


No, I'm not challenging you. I agree that prices are crazy. I just happen to have three trucks I'll be selling that I may have undervalued. Soon to be for sale at my south metro bargain lot.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1955898 said:


> No, I'm not challenging you. I agree that prices are crazy. I just happen to have three trucks I'll be selling that I may have undervalued. Soon to be for sale at my south metro bargain lot.


O i know your not. I mean people that have them sitting around and just want them gone are going to usually have a better deal. They just want them gone and dont want to spend time having 10 people looking at them.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1955885 said:


> Used truck prices have skyrocketed in the last 3 years. Some people do ask to much but prices for used are crazy right now. My buddy sold an identical truck to mu 13 with 40k miles and got 47k for it. New one is 56. You can not find a decent used truck for under 7k. I got a deal on that 01 250 i bought for 3500.00 i could get 5000-5500 easily for it without the plow.


We sold first our 2006 F350, 6.0, XLT, supercab, 4x4, 120k, with a 3 year old 9.2' boss VXT for 22.5k

I almost felt sorry for the guy buying it, almost lol. Dad buying it for his son to start a plowing business.


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1955892 said:


> Wanna bet. Come on down to my bargain lot, or my auction in April.
> 
> I sold my 1500 silverado for $3000 less than I paid NEW.....three years old and 50000 miles.


I also have one available for less than 7k. DJag can attest!

I'm getting tired of morons asking about trading their piece of cafe car for my truck. Lowered the price the other day because I do want it gone.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1955898 said:


> No, I'm not challenging you. I agree that prices are crazy. I just happen to have three trucks I'll be selling that I may have undervalued. Soon to be for sale at my south metro bargain lot.


What are they???


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1955894 said:


> I know of one available


Thought Camden bought it off you??


----------



## BossPlow614

Polarismalibu;1955906 said:


> Thought Camden bought it off you??


He decided not to.


----------



## SSS Inc.

BossPlow614;1955904 said:


> I also have one available for less than 7k. DJag can attest!
> 
> I'm getting tired of morons asking about trading their piece of cafe car for my truck. Lowered the price the other day because I do want it gone.


Well there ya go. Lots of cheap trucks for sale. Thumbs Up


----------



## AaronsSnowMN

qualitycut;1955885 said:


> Used truck prices have skyrocketed in the last 3 years. Some people do ask to much but prices for used are crazy right now. My buddy sold an identical truck to mu 13 with 40k miles and got 47k for it. New one is 56. You can not find a decent used truck for under 7k. I got a deal on that 01 250 i bought for 3500.00 i could get 5000-5500 easily for it without the plow.


I have been looking for another truck for the past few months. Either they are junk or they want a crazy price. Every time I find a decent deal it sells right away.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1955905 said:


> What are they???


I changed my mind.

J/k.

1997 Chevy 1 ton p/u with a Fisher. 97 Chevy one ton dump with a western. 01 Chevy Flatbed with a Blizzard 8611.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1955908 said:


> Well there ya go. Lots of cheap trucks for sale. Thumbs Up


Im also talking with a plow, i thought he wanted one woth one


----------



## qualitycut

AaronsSnowMN;1955909 said:


> I have been looking for another truck for the past few months. Either they are junk or they want a crazy price. Every time I find a decent deal it sells right away.


What you looking for?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1955900 said:


> O i know your not. I mean people that have them sitting around and just want them gone are going to usually have a better deal. They just want them gone and dont want to spend time having 10 people looking at them.


^^This is why I thought it would be fun to have an auction instead of dealing with a bunch of people. Everyone is a tire kicker.

Ain't nobody got time for that!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;1955903 said:


> We sold first our 2006 F350, 6.0, XLT, supercab, 4x4, 120k, with a 3 year old 9.2' boss VXT for 22.5k
> 
> I almost felt sorry for the guy buying it, almost lol. Dad buying it for his son to start a plowing business.


When I was looking for trucks, I found several new ones with plows for 30-35k. Regular cabs mostly. Not with many options, but who needs all that extra crap anyway for plow/work truck.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1955912 said:


> Im also talking with a plow, i thought he wanted one woth one


All mine have plows.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1955912 said:


> Im also talking with a plow, i thought he wanted one woth one


I'll just buy a mount for my wideout if I can't find one with a blade


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1955916 said:


> When I was looking for trucks, I found several new ones with plows for 30-35k. Regular cabs mostly. Not with many options, but who needs all that extra crap anyway for plow/work truck.


Me.........


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1955918 said:


> All mine have plows.


But your selling the plow and giving them the truck and vise versa


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1955921 said:


> Me.........


Me too....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1955921 said:


> Me.........


Its just a waste, especially when you have others running it. Plus it adds several thousand to truck price.

Why do you need all that?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1955925 said:


> Its just a waste, especially when you have others running it. Plus it adds several thousand to truck price.
> 
> Why do you need all that?


No one else runs it. I like to have it so i buy it. My wife doesn't tell me what i can and cant buy


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1955922 said:


> But your selling the plow and giving them the truck and vise versa


No no no. I sell tires and they get the truck for free. Ask Bano.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Wind chill is -20 currently. Berrrr


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1955925 said:


> Its just a waste, especially when you have others running it. Plus it adds several thousand to truck price.
> 
> Why do you need all that?


No one else runs mine plus it's my daily driver


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1955926 said:


> No one else runs it. I like to have it so i buy it. My wife doesn't tell me what i can and cant buy


Wasn't talking specifically about you. You don't have a wife. I'm confused


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1955930 said:


> No one else runs mine plus it's my daily driver


Here's my thinking. One new truck for 60k or 2 new for 30k.


----------



## AaronsSnowMN

qualitycut;1955913 said:


> What you looking for?


3/4 ton or 1 ton. With or without a plow.


----------



## CityGuy

This seems interesting.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1955933 said:


> Here's my thinking. One new truck for 60k or 2 new for 30k.


Yeah for a backup truck I would do that if I was going new. I only have 1 brand new truck and I spend to much time in my truck so the extra stuff is nice. Just a personal preference


----------



## Drakeslayer

jimslawnsnow;1955925 said:


> Its just a waste, especially when you have others running it. Plus it adds several thousand to truck price.
> 
> Why do you need all that?


Re sale value!


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1955933 said:


> Here's my thinking. One new truck for 60k or 2 new for 30k.


I like 3 for 20k even better. Thumbs Up


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1955926 said:


> No one else runs it. I like to have it so i buy it. My wife doesn't tell me what i can and cant buy


Wait what? WIFE?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1955944 said:


> I like 3 for 20k even better. Thumbs Up


We're talking new here. But since you're talking used. You could get 60 1k trucks too. Doesn't mean they'll have the means to be useful. I went to a meeting today on numbers. This guy had some crazy stuff going on with numbers.


----------



## Drakeslayer

jimslawnsnow;1955946 said:


> We're talking new here. But since you're talking used. You could get 60 1k trucks too. Doesn't mean they'll have the means to be useful. I went to a meeting today on numbers. This guy had some crazy stuff going on with numbers.


Vanderkoi?:laughing::laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1955945 said:


> Wait what? WIFE?


Jim always says his wife didnt like this truck or that ice house. I think she is the decision maker


----------



## Ranger620

I to have been looking for a new truck. Been bouncing back and forth between new and used. I like used few years old. My plow truck or employees doesnt matter will have most options. If I ever have to spend a night in it I sure do not wanna crank my windows down. Doesnt need to have everything but moderately equipped. I missed that 07 chev for 16,xxx because I procrastinated which was a very good deal. Found a f-350 2012 19,xxx xl with most power options and the better seat. Has western expandable plow for a decent price still procrastinating


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1955933 said:


> Here's my thinking. One new truck for 60k or 2 new for 30k.


I got 2 for 60. The cheaper one has plowed more this winter and hasnt even broke down. My blizzard malfunctioned on me


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1955946 said:


> We're talking new here. But since you're talking used. You could get 60 1k trucks too. Doesn't mean they'll have the means to be useful. I went to a meeting today on numbers. This guy had some crazy stuff going on with numbers.


WOW! Sorry to bother you with my pointless comment that a guy can get three decent plow trucks for the same as one fancy new one. You sir are a genius mathematician! I had no idea I could buy 60 $1,000 trucks for 60k.


----------



## CityGuy

New Highway on.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1955953 said:


> I got 2 for 60. The cheaper one has plowed more this winter and hasnt even broke down. My blizzard malfunctioned on me


Apparently we can only talk about new trucks stupid.


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1955955 said:


> New Highway on.


Thank you as always. :salute: I WAS planning on going to bed but who knows when I'll see this show since a new storm is probably brewing.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1955956 said:


> Apparently we can only talk about new trucks stupid.


Cafe, i missed that part


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1955959 said:


> Cafe, i missed that part


Me too. Don't do that again.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1955958 said:


> Thank you as always. :salute: I WAS planning on going to bed but who knows when I'll see this show since a new storm is probably brewing.


Yea couple more feet sometime soon out east. I couldn't imagine the dump site wiuld be almost full from just the snow that fell. I would be buying a blower. They blow the snow at fleet farm in Lakeville into a pile and it was 30 ft high


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone have a .357 mag they would recommend?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1955961 said:


> Yea couple more feet sometime soon out east. I couldn't imagine the dump site wiuld be almost full from just the snow that fell. I would be buying a blower. They blow the snow at fleet farm in Lakeville into a pile and it was 30 ft high


I was thinking about this today. Pretty much everything in the urban areas like Uptown etc. would be pointless to even plow anymore. Just wait until Spring.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1955964 said:


> I was thinking about this today. Pretty much everything in the urban areas like Uptown etc. would be pointless to even plow anymore. Just wait until Spring.


Imagine driving around, i remember when i plowed up there and we got that 18 inches or whatever and it was a cluster cafe.


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;1955951 said:


> I to have been looking for a new truck. Been bouncing back and forth between new and used. I like used few years old. My plow truck or employees doesnt matter will have most options. If I ever have to spend a night in it I sure do not wanna crank my windows down. Doesnt need to have everything but moderately equipped. I missed that 07 chev for 16,xxx because I procrastinated which was a very good deal. Found a f-350 2012 19,xxx xl with most power options and the better seat. Has western expandable plow for a decent price still procrastinating


Saw it too. Plow's in great condition so you'd have to think it's worth $5k yet so is the truck worth $24? I don't know, wasn't there a State Fair special last year for $33k? Brand new F350 and Boss 8'2".


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1955955 said:


> New Highway on.


That's one big a$$ load!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1955965 said:


> Imagine driving around, i remember when i plowed up there and we got that 18 inches or whatever and it was a cluster cafe


Perfect conditions for a bike ride or a nice stroll on foot in the middle of Hennipen Ave.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1955963 said:


> Anyone have a .357 mag they would recommend?


I just looked at a ruger redhawk .44 for myself. Dont need it just kinda want it. In my opinion you cant go wrong with the rugers


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1955967 said:


> That's one big a$$ load!


Watching Cinemax?


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1955969 said:


> I just looked at a ruger redhawk .44 for myself. Dont need it just kinda want it. In my opinion you cant go wrong with the rugers


Yea thinking that or Taurus. Cabt decide on a snub nose or longer barrel


----------



## DDB

SSS Inc.;1955910 said:


> I changed my mind.
> 
> J/k.
> 
> 1997 Chevy 1 ton p/u with a Fisher. 97 Chevy one ton dump with a western. 01 Chevy Flatbed with a Blizzard 8611.


What are you looking to get for the 97 chev dump? Any pictures?


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1955967 said:


> That's one big a$$ load!


No kidding

I'm still trying to grasp 1600 combined horsepower


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1955925 said:


> Its just a waste, especially when you have others running it. Plus it adds several thousand to truck price.
> 
> Why do you need all that?


My personal plow truck is all decked out ad no one but me runs it . my other trucks are basic for the most part.


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;1955966 said:


> Saw it too. Plow's in great condition so you'd have to think it's worth $5k yet so is the truck worth $24? I don't know, wasn't there a State Fair special last year for $33k? Brand new F350 and Boss 8'2".


Should be able to get the truck for 25,xxx so plows worth 5 that means truck is 20. I didnt see state fair deals. I did find new 250 xlt gas with v plow but they want 37,xxx. Plows worth 5-6 thats 31-32 for the truck. Hard to spend that on a plow truck


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1955926 said:


> No one else runs it. I like to have it so i buy it. My wife doesn't tell me what i can and cant buy


My truck is my office and my bed some times so I like to have something nice. I spend a lot of time in it, especially in the winter


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1955928 said:


> No no no. I sell tires and they get the truck for free. Ask Bano.


Yes sir he did :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

BTW, pm me what your bottom dollar is on the dump box, I am interested


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1955971 said:


> Yea thinking that or Taurus. Cabt decide on a snub nose or longer barrel


What are you gonna use it for? just plinking. I wouldnt go any shorter than 5-6" barrel so you can atleast get some accuracy at a fair distance.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1955970 said:


> Watching Cinemax?


Nah, all home video


----------



## Ranger620

Speaking of asking for a ridiculous amount of money thats 10 grand above kbb value
http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/cto/4888134028.html
or
only 15000 miles but seems a bit high
http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/cto/4888149088.html


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1955973 said:


> No kidding
> 
> I'm still trying to grasp 1600 combined horsepower


They sure didn't make it far


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I went to bed too early.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1955983 said:


> I went to bed too early.


Ps4 all night for you now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1955984 said:


> Ps4 all night for you now


Probably.....


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1955978 said:


> What are you gonna use it for? just plinking. I wouldnt go any shorter than 5-6" barrel so you can atleast get some accuracy at a fair distance.


See thays the thing, not sure. Might carry once in a while, might not. Should probably decide that first


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;1955981 said:


> Speaking of asking for a ridiculous amount of money thats 10 grand above kbb value
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/cto/4888134028.html
> or
> only 15000 miles but seems a bit high
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/cto/4888149088.html


But that truck has "never been in the salt"!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1955981 said:


> Speaking of asking for a ridiculous amount of money thats 10 grand above kbb value
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/cto/4888134028.html
> or
> only 15000 miles but seems a bit high
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/cto/4888149088.html


Kbb is off usually, my dad says they usually pay a few grand over. Obviously its different every vehicle. 10 k is a stretch though. Also i have noticed if you do kbb and add the plow it only adds like 1k


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Is the de pere site down for anyone else???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1955990 said:


> Kbb is off usually, my dad says they usually pay a few grand over. Obviously its different every vehicle. 10 k is a stretch though. Also i have noticed if you do kbb and add the plow it only adds like 1k


I have a few more subs available now. Didn't use them last night, but they are available.

I'm kicking around selling one of my '01 with my an '09 flat top 8.2 Boss V.

120k miles, about 1000 miles on a rebuilt tranny. Rust along the bottoms of the doors, couple ofndings here and there. Just trying to decide if I can get $10k for the combo or not.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1955993 said:


> I have a few more subs available now. Didn't use them last night, but they are available.
> 
> I'm kicking around selling one of my '01 with my an '09 flat top 8.2 Boss V.
> 
> 120k miles, about 1000 miles on a rebuilt tranny. Rust along the bottoms of the doors, couple ofndings here and there. Just trying to decide if I can get $10k for the combo or not.


I would think close. Gas?


----------



## NorthernProServ

60%, Less then 1" for tomorrow Night


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1955995 said:


> I would think close. Gas?


Gas, regular cab, nothing power, basic work truck.

Paid $5k for it in Oct. of '13. Put a plow on that I had, put the tranny in it in Jan of '14. Drives from here to Chisago to plow.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1955997 said:


> Gas, regular cab, nothing power, basic work truck.
> 
> Paid $5k for it in Oct. of '13. Put a plow on that I had, put the tranny in it in Jan of '14. Drives from here to Chisago to plow.


I would bet 8 at least. Be suprised what people are paying


----------



## qualitycut

Obviously fall would be best time to get top dollar


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just posted (2) 2450, (2) 3650 and a Power Curve thrower on CL for $500 for all 5 if anyone is interested.

They all have minor issues (gummed carb, need paddles) stuff like that, but nothing major. I just don't want to deal with them.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Earlier today, had a blue/purple map that showed 50/50 chance at greater than 1" from about the north metro all the way to I Falls.

Now????? Not so much.


----------



## Deershack

I'm still looking for a Beretta 92s. I'm told there are a bunch of then on the market that are turn ins from Italy police and army. No one at the gun show last wkend had any or seemed to know about them. Couple of places online are advertising about them, but I don't like buying on line since you don't know what your getting and the security issues.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1955939 said:


> Yeah for a backup truck I would do that if I was going new. I only have 1 brand new truck and I spend to much time in my truck so the extra stuff is nice. Just a personal preference


This... When you live in it, it might as well be nice and keep my butt warm or cool...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;1955987 said:


> But that truck has "never been in the salt"!!!


Yet it has a plow on it... I don't get it...


----------



## BossPlow614

There are some pretty incredible pics from the Maine thread. They might get another 2' within the next week or so on top of what they have already!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

PS4 sucks...my reaction time is soooo slow....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1956012 said:


> There are some pretty incredible pics from the Maine thread. They might get another 2' within the next week or so on top of what they have already!


Yeah, I'm not sure my integrity would be strong enough to keep operating.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1956015 said:


> Yeah, I'm not sure my integrity would be strong enough to keep operating.


You would make it. Pretty sure you have more people willing to help you then anyone over there would


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1956016 said:


> You would make it. Pretty sure you have more people willing to help you then anyone over there would


Even at that, EVERYONE is getting the snow out there.

A couple buddies and I were talking about it yesterday. They are averaging 5" / day, every day, for almost the last 3 weeks.

Sure, you can plow it, but where are you finding guys to do the pushbacks and hauling / stacking?

How can you front the capital?

How can you get the time to door knock to get some checks??


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1956017 said:


> Even at that, EVERYONE is getting the snow out there.
> 
> A couple buddies and I were talking about it yesterday. They are averaging 5" / day, every day, for almost the last 3 weeks.
> 
> Sure, you can plow it, but where are you finding guys to do the pushbacks and hauling / stacking?
> 
> How can you front the capital?
> 
> How can you get the time to door knock to get some checks??


No doubt... I don't even want to think about it...

Talk about a season that separates the men from the boys...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Now I'll end up falling asleep after the wife leaves for work but before I get my kid up for school.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1956023 said:


> Now I'll end up falling asleep after the wife leaves for work but before I get my kid up for school.


Better go set them a alarm


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1956017 said:


> Even at that, EVERYONE is getting the snow out there.
> 
> A couple buddies and I were talking about it yesterday. They are averaging 5" / day, every day, for almost the last 3 weeks.
> 
> Sure, you can plow it, but where are you finding guys to do the pushbacks and hauling / stacking?
> 
> How can you front the capital?
> 
> How can you get the time to door knock to get some checks??


It would be fine. People wouldn't be going to work anyway.

When you need push backs just call me


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have a lowered percentage, smaller time frame, but increase in snow total for tonight.

Down to 40%, but up to .8".


----------



## Polarismalibu

A balmy -3° right now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Man, AccuWeather still has 1-2" for tonight.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Nothing like waking up at 4:30 to a puking kid, ugh. He doesn't want to go back to bed, going to be a long day


----------



## CityGuy

-1 and clear


----------



## CityGuy

4 says .5 tonight


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Marler says 1/2" at most.


----------



## SnowGuy73

-3° breezy clouds.


----------



## RussC

qualitycut;1955971 said:


> Yea thinking that or Taurus. Cabt decide on a snub nose or longer barrel


Do yourself a favor and skip the Taurus. Roger or smith and wesson is the way to go for revolvers. Smith and wesson has the most choices when it comes to grip sizes and barrel lengths. Taurus had such poor quality control and aren't made to nearly the same level of quality as smith or ruger. Especially if it's something you will ever carry.


----------



## Green Grass

It sounds like the wind has died down.


----------



## Green Grass

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1956051 said:


> Nothing like waking up at 4:30 to a puking kid, ugh. He doesn't want to go back to bed, going to be a long day


That is never good best of luck and hope everyone is healthy soon.


----------



## CityGuy

I didn't win the powerball. Guess I have to keep working.


----------



## Bill1090

-1 and windy.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1955950 said:


> Jim always says his wife didnt like this truck or that ice house. I think she is the decision maker


Where did I say she didn't like a fish house? She didn't want me to get a ford, and I agreed for obvious reasons. Show me the proof


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1956079 said:


> I didn't win the powerball. Guess I have to keep working.


I forgot to check before I left.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1956089 said:


> I forgot to check before I left.


You didn't win either.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak says quite for 7 days.


----------



## DDB

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1956051 said:


> Nothing like waking up at 4:30 to a puking kid, ugh. He doesn't want to go back to bed, going to be a long day


We had that yesterday with the youngest. Every time he coughed or made any noise I'd get nervous and from to get a bucket for him. He's only 1yr old so he obviously can't tell us when it coming.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

-13°F on the truck thermometer.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

"Dad, wake up, the bus just went past.".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Daily salt runs???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Then nothing????


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

lwnmwrman22;1956161 said:


> daily salt runs???


perfect!!!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1955963 said:


> Anyone have a .357 mag they would recommend?


I'd say a Smith or Ruger but if I did own a Taurus it would be a revolver. If it's going to be an everything gun I'd stay in the 3.5-4.25" barrel length. Accuracy is in the Indian not the arrow, a 5-6" barrel will make a negligible difference inside 50yrds. For plinking you'll just use 38spl anyway so recoil with a shorter barrel won't matter.


----------



## Doug8949

anyone in the area willing to help me get this shipped seller won't


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Doug8949;1956180 said:


> anyone in the area willing to help me get this shipped seller won't


What and where?


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1956164 said:


> Then nothing????


Told you winter is over.


----------



## CityGuy

Doug8949;1956180 said:


> anyone in the area willing to help me get this shipped seller won't


How big? Buddy hot shots SD all the time.


----------



## CityGuy

Steam cleaning carpets at city hall sucks.


----------



## Ranger620

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1956178 said:


> I'd say a Smith or Ruger but if I did own a Taurus it would be a revolver. If it's going to be an everything gun I'd stay in the 3.5-4.25" barrel length. Accuracy is in the Indian not the arrow, a 5-6" barrel will make a negligible difference inside 20-25 yrds. For plinking you'll just use 38spl anyway so recoil with a shorter barrel won't matter.


Was gonna mention about you chiming in yesterday as you really seem to no your guns. I like the ruger and smith option myself.
As far as barrel length I was more referring to the hunting side vs not hunting. Must have a min of 6" barrel to hunt with. As far as plinking away ya not much difference in a 3" to 6" at 20 yds.


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;1956186 said:


> Steam cleaning carpets at city hall sucks.


Did you get demoted? From plowing and patching to janitor


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1956190 said:


> Did you get demoted? From plowing and patching to janitor


I think so. Not sure who I pissed off.


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;1956193 said:


> I think so. Not sure who I pissed off.


On the bright side your inside and warm


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1956196 said:


> On the bright side your inside and warm


True. Still sucks.


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;1956198 said:


> True. Still sucks.


Better than painting the shop ceiling I guess.


----------



## CityGuy

At least I can ps all day.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Ranger620;1956188 said:


> Was gonna mention about you chiming in yesterday as you really seem to no your guns. I like the ruger and smith option myself.
> As far as barrel length I was more referring to the hunting side vs not hunting. Must have a min of 6" barrel to hunt with. As far as plinking away ya not much difference in a 3" to 6" at 20 yds.


I may have a couple. Open invitation to anyone that wants to go shoot I shoot for free and get free rentals at Bills. Kids welcome too


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1956202 said:


> I may have a couple. Open invitation to anyone that wants to go shoot I shoot for free and get free rentals at Bills. Kids welcome too


May have a couple what?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1956082 said:


> Where did I say she didn't like a fish house? She didn't want me to get a ford, and I agreed for obvious reasons. Show me the proof


 just giving you a hard time because you mention her opinion a lot on things you look at but i forgot she owns the business with you.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1956211 said:


> May have a couple what?


I think he means guns....?


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1956188 said:


> Was gonna mention about you chiming in yesterday as you really seem to no your guns. I like the ruger and smith option myself.
> As far as barrel length I was more referring to the hunting side vs not hunting. Must have a min of 6" barrel to hunt with. As far as plinking away ya not much difference in a 3" to 6" at 20 yds.


Yea, i was also waiting for him to chime in.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1956215 said:


> I think he means guns....?


Yea im just wondering on whst kind.


----------



## CityGuy

This carpet is disgusting. 
-2 outside.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Tremendous 12 is on tap...

Decent sized lunch, then no dinner just in time for the 12:30 reservation at Fogo tomorrow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

RussC;1956071 said:


> Do yourself a favor and skip the Taurus. Roger or smith and wesson is the way to go for revolvers. Smith and wesson has the most choices when it comes to grip sizes and barrel lengths. Taurus had such poor quality control and aren't made to nearly the same level of quality as smith or ruger. Especially if it's something you will ever carry.


I was waiting for you to chime in


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1956217 said:


> Yea im just wondering on whst kind.


Smith,Colt,Glock,Sig,Springfield,FN,Kimber,Beretta,Dan Wesson. A handful are revolvers 2.5-6" smith and colt. Everything else is semi auto


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1956227 said:


> Smith,Colt,Glock,Sig,Springfield,FN,Kimber,Beretta,Dan Wesson. A handful are revolvers 2.5-6" smith and colt. Everything else is semi auto


You selling any that are a .357


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1956230 said:


> You selling any that are a .357


No, never sold one. But you can shoot them if you want


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1956230 said:


> You selling any that are a .357


I would be interested too maybe


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Since we are talking guns

http://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/20...rstate-handgun-transfer-ban-unconstitutional/


----------



## CityGuy

Wow this is going to hurt the economy.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/business/teamsters-give-cp-rail-72-hour-strike-notice-1.2952765


----------



## Bill1090

Suns a bit deceiving out there. 8* with a w/c of -1.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1956234 said:


> I would be interested too maybe


.357 mag not sig.

Edit, this isnt the post i tried responding to. Happens a lot lately


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1956246 said:


> .357 mag not sig.
> 
> Edit, this isnt the post i tried responding to. Happens a lot lately


Figured since you were talking revolvers


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1956214 said:


> just giving you a hard time because you mention her opinion a lot on things you look at but i forgot she owns the business with you.


Wait til you get married or if. But yeah she owns half I guess you could say. She does all the paper work. Billing, payroll, payments, permits and license. All the office crap I hate. But I am chief decision maker. Just bought a 40k utility tractor and never said anything to her.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1956257 said:


> Wait til you get married or if. But yeah she owns half I guess you could say. She does all the paper work. Billing, payroll, payments, permits and license. All the office crap I hate. But I am chief decision maker. Just bought a 40k utility tractor and never said anything to her.


Im pretty much married, i still buy what i want. She didn't know i bought a 4 wheeler till she went to pull her car in and it took up her spot. Especially when it cones to business stuff she will never ever have a say in if i can buy any equipment or not.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1956257 said:


> Wait til you get married or if. But yeah she owns half I guess you could say. She does all the paper work. Billing, payroll, payments, permits and license. All the office crap I hate. But I am chief decision maker. Just bought a 40k utility tractor and never said anything to her.


Why didn't you buy 2 of them for 40.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1956264 said:


> Why didn't you buy 2 of them for 40.


Because they are 40k each. Used ones for half are junk.


----------



## qualitycut

Prop management calls and says the president was wondering why you didn't plow, she called the city and they said. There was 2 . He knew we dodnt but had to call. People are starting to drive me crazy


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1956262 said:


> Im pretty much married, i still buy what i want. She didn't know i bought a 4 wheeler till she went to pull her car in and it took up her spot. Especially when it cones to business stuff she will never ever have a say in if i can buy any equipment or not.


But not legally. You two could just split. Not sure how your loans/titles though. If its seperate you can go your own way.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1956269 said:


> But not legally. You two could just split. Not sure how your loans/titles though. If its seperate you can go your own way.


Even if i was married i would never put my business equipment under both are names.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1956272 said:


> Even if i was married i would never put my business equipment under both are names.


That doesn't matter. You split and she would get half. A farmer a little older than me has a bunch of hog barns and has a bunch of land and equipment. Not all paid for either. They are splitting because she wanted him to teach school part time. And he won't. Now he's gonna have to sell a bunch of stuff or barrow a ton of money


----------



## CityGuy

It a balmy 0 out right now.


----------



## Ranger620

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1956202 said:


> I may have a couple. Open invitation to anyone that wants to go shoot I shoot for free and get free rentals at Bills. Kids welcome too


I will take you up on that sometime. I dont get to shoot as much as I like.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1956243 said:


> Wow this is going to hurt the economy.
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/business/teamsters-give-cp-rail-72-hour-strike-notice-1.2952765


Meh... BNSF has most of the oil market share anyway... and about 2.5 times the track miles... I know a former CP Rail employee and it sounds like it's only a matter of time before they get gobbled up by someone else... probably BNSF...


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1956257 said:


> Wait til you get married or if. But yeah she owns half I guess you could say. She does all the paper work. Billing, payroll, payments, permits and license. All the office crap I hate. But I am chief decision maker. Just bought a 40k utility tractor and never said anything to her.


Agreed... She isn't directly involved in the business like yours is, but she's the office manager at a 2 million dollar machine shop... Some stuff I certainly run past her... (and use her credit for)


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1956287 said:


> Meh... BNSF has most of the oil market share anyway... and about 2.5 times the track miles... I know a former CP Rail employee and it sounds like it's only a matter of time before they get gobbled up by someone else... probably BNSF...


From what I hear, not sure it's true, cp has the largest contract for oil coming out of dakotas. I know the 55 line has something like 16 trains a day of oil.


----------



## Ranger620

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1956227 said:


> Smith,Colt,Glock,Sig,Springfield,FN,Kimber,Beretta,Dan Wesson. A handful are revolvers 2.5-6" smith and colt. Everything else is semi auto


You have a few then. I'm only up to 5 hand guns but am always looking to add. I looked at a used (never bought used) ruger redhawk 44 with a cheap simmons scope on it. 10" barrel. I didnt like the grips but those can be changed easily. What do you think would be a "good deal" for that gun. Looked clean and not shot a lot.



NICHOLS LANDSCA;1956233 said:


> No, never sold one. But you can shoot them if you want


Never sell guns
Are you into long guns too? Been looking at new deer rifles. The 8 I have now just dont do it anymore:laughing:. Been looking at a few different models. Main problem I have is I'm left handed looking at bolt action. Also looking at different calibers. Going for 270, 308 or 25-06 this time. Any thoughts


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1956281 said:


> That doesn't matter. You split and she would get half. A farmer a little older than me has a bunch of hog barns and has a bunch of land and equipment. Not all paid for either. They are splitting because she wanted him to teach school part time. And he won't. Now he's gonna have to sell a bunch of stuff or barrow a ton of money


He shoulda got a prenup


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1956281 said:


> That doesn't matter. You split and she would get half. A farmer a little older than me has a bunch of hog barns and has a bunch of land and equipment. Not all paid for either. They are splitting because she wanted him to teach school part time. And he won't. Now he's gonna have to sell a bunch of stuff or barrow a ton of money


K that has nothing to do with me buying whatever i want with out permission. You make it sound like i shoukd so she will like what i have if we need to split it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1956262 said:


> Im pretty much married, i still buy what i want. She didn't know i bought a 4 wheeler till she went to pull her car in and it took up her spot. Especially when it cones to business stuff she will never ever have a say in if i can buy any equipment or not.


You might be in a better position than I am... but usually I need the wife to cosign in order to get a half reasonable rate...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1956293 said:


> You might be in a better position than I am... but usually I need the wife to cosign in order to get a half reasonable rate...


2.9 on my truck


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1956289 said:


> From what I hear, not sure it's true, cp has the largest contract for oil coming out of dakotas. I know the 55 line has something like 16 trains a day of oil.


Not sure either... I thought I heard BNSF... regardless they're not pumping as much oil right now anyway...


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1956295 said:


> 2.9 on my truck


That's great! I was able to get 3.9, but that was with the wife... I'm sure it will get better with time and I won't need her to cosign someday...


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1956291 said:


> He shoulda got a prenup


Prenups dont hold up in court in MN. According to my brother. I consider him an expert now. He's on his 5th wife


----------



## cbservicesllc

If any of you guys look to buy a new gun at some point, my wife's shop has a retail side and they can get most stuff... They also do decent rates on FFL transfers...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger,

You could always get a .700 nitro express to add to your long gun collection. Pretty sweet gun if you have the guts to shoot it


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1956300 said:


> If any of you guys look to buy a new gun at some point, my wife's shop has a retail side and they can get most stuff... They also do decent rates on FFL transfers...


I never knew they has a retail side. I'll have to check them out


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1956300 said:


> If any of you guys look to buy a new gun at some point, my wife's shop has a retail side and they can get most stuff... They also do decent rates on FFL transfers...


I will look you up when I decide on model and caliber. I am getting a new deer rifle one way or another before I go to SD this yer.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1956298 said:


> Prenups dont hold up in court in MN. According to my brother. I consider him an expert now. He's on his 5th wife


My buddy had one on his to marriages because of his company it held up for him on both


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1956291 said:


> He shoulda got a prenup


I'm sure he wasn't thinking about it, just the piece of azz he landed. But what a silly reason to divorce. Just because he won't get a part time job. Like that's going to make a difference


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1956301 said:


> Ranger,
> 
> You could always get a .700 nitro express to add to your long gun collection. Pretty sweet gun if you have the guts to shoot it


Encase you havent met me I'm 6'-1" and 155. I shot a 7mm mag and a 300 win. :crying:I'm not getting into those big calibers anymore unless I do some extra stuff to if to get that kick under control. I will get one again if I decide to go elk hunting it will just have some work done to it


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1956300 said:


> If any of you guys look to buy a new gun at some point, my wife's shop has a retail side and they can get most stuff... They also do decent rates on FFL transfers...


Wait what? They have any guns in store for sale?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1956292 said:


> K that has nothing to do with me buying whatever i want with out permission. You make it sound like i shoukd so she will like what i have if we need to split it.


I don't think your reading correctly. We're talking if your married she gets half. Permission stuff went out a few posts ago.

I just reread again what you posted and made me laugh as its not even close to what I said


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1956304 said:


> My buddy had one on his to marriages because of his company it held up for him on both


The only one it hurt him on was his second marriage. He has about 5 million in rental properties and had to give her a nice check. He did get off easy. That 5 mill was worth about 2 at the time he gave her 180,000 cash. the next 3 were so short he didnt have to give much if anything


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1956304 said:


> My buddy had one on his to marriages because of his company it held up for him on both


Ohh and hes getting divorced again and has a new one shacked up with him already. Guy is a man ***** I tell ya.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1956308 said:


> I don't think your reading correctly. We're talking if your married she gets half. Permission stuff went out a few posts ago.
> 
> I just reread again what you posted and made me laugh as its not even close to what I said


I know, i never once said anything about splitting things up, my original point was being able to buy what i want, then you started talking about a guy getting divorced.


----------



## qualitycut

Go back and read the page before. It went from me buying what i want to you saying im not married to me saying that doesnt matter to you saying if we were we would split it. That doesnt make sense. I laughed out loud at how you turned it into that.


----------



## qualitycut




----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;1956296 said:


> Not sure either... I thought I heard BNSF... regardless they're not pumping as much oil right now anyway...


"Pumping" doesn't slow....it's drilling and tapping that is what took the hit...so far. Once you get to the pumping part it is all free money and hard to stop.
AFAIK


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1956321 said:


>


Thats being single. You said you can buy what you want if and when you get married. I just made a point of being single as you are and being married are different. Being single or unmarried you can walk away with your stuff. Being married it gets messy. You wind up selling stuff to pay her off or Barrowing money unless a prenuptial agreement is in place


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;1956323 said:


> "Pumping" doesn't slow....it's drilling and tapping that is what took the hit...so far. Once you get to the pumping part it is all free money and hard to stop.
> AFAIK


Fair call... I'll differ to you as our forum oil expert... Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1956337 said:


> Fair call... I'll differ to you as our forum oil expert... Thumbs Up


I've had a pack of beef sticks, white castle, McDonald's and now a tremendous 12 in the last 36 hours. This will make me the resident methane expert.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh, and I'm on my way out plowing. All I want to do is sleep, yet no rest for the wicked. All on 1" of snow.

#sogladI'mnotinBoston


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1956335 said:


> Thats being single. You said you can buy what you want if and when you get married. I just made a point of being single as you are and being married are different. Being single or unmarried you can walk away with your stuff. Being married it gets messy. You wind up selling stuff to pay her off or Barrowing money unless a prenuptial agreement is in place


So if i get married dont buy what i want because she can take it? Your going way off topic here.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1956335 said:


> Thats being single. You said you can buy what you want if and when you get married. I just made a point of being single as you are and being married are different. Being single or unmarried you can walk away with your stuff. Being married it gets messy. You wind up selling stuff to pay her off or Barrowing money unless a prenuptial agreement is in place


3°, Overcast


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1956342 said:


> So if i get married dont buy what i want because she can take it? Your going way off topic here.


Has nothing with you not buying what you want. I think we are misunderstanding each other. I'm just saying being married and unmarried are different. Either way it shouldn't stop anyone or a businesses from expanding and evolving


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1956341 said:


> Oh, and I'm on my way out plowing. All I want to do is sleep, yet no rest for the wicked. All on 1" of snow.
> 
> #sogladI'mnotinBoston


I'm confused. Why no rest


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1956343 said:


> 3°, Overcast


1 and overcast here.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1956344 said:


> Has nothing with you not buying what you want. I think we are misunderstanding each other. I'm just saying being married and unmarried are different. Either way it shouldn't stop anyone or a businesses from expanding and evolving


I think so. My original point was about getting permission, nothing else.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1956342 said:


> So if i get married dont buy what i want because she can take it? Your going way off topic here.


Not only that but he is a contradiction machine. Unfortunately my attempt to reply to one of them didn't work because they are removing posts.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1956341 said:


> Oh, and I'm on my way out plowing. All I want to do is sleep, yet no rest for the wicked. All on 1" of snow.
> 
> #sogladI'mnotinBoston


Drifted or new snow?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1956348 said:


> I think so. My original point was about getting permission, nothing else.


I just like to point out other views. Guess that's wrong.


----------



## qualitycut

Wanted to go up north next wwe but still looks cold.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1956340 said:


> I've had a pack of beef sticks, white castle, McDonald's and now a tremendous 12 in the last 36 hours. This will make me the resident methane expert.


I hope your plowing close to a bathroom!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1956349 said:


> Not only that but he is a contradiction machine. Unfortunately my attempt to reply to one of them didn't work because they are removing posts.


Examples please


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1956354 said:


> Examples please


See two posts above. You got on me last night for talking used trucks now you welcome all tangents in a conversation.

And just an FYI its borrow not barrow.


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;1956353 said:


> I hope your plowing close to a bathroom!


Or wearing depends. J/k


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1956356 said:


> See two posts above. You got on me last night for talking used trucks now you welcome all tangents in a conversation.
> 
> And just an FYI its borrow not barrow.


Blame it on spell check.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1956350 said:


> Drifted or new snow?


Foreclosed commercial property that closes tomorrow.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1956356 said:


> See two posts above. You got on me last night for talking used trucks now you welcome all tangents in a conversation.
> 
> And just an FYI its borrow not barrow.


Guess I'm not following


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1956359 said:


> Foreclosed commercial property that closes tomorrow.


Makes sense.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1956345 said:


> I'm confused. Why no rest


Got home about 8:30 yesterday morning. Was going to take a nap, but the wife wanted me to go with to get a b-day present for the oldest kid.

That took til 2, then needed to get home and run to Target.

Now it's 4 so I stayed up til dinner. Went to bed a little before 7. Woke up at midnight, wide awake. Up til 6, then the youngest woke me up because I fell asleep before the bus got him.

Took him to school, got a call a customer needed a 1/2 pallet of salt.

My dad called and was going to meet a family friend at Perkins's.

Decided to go have breakfast on the way to get salt.

Now this foreclosure, wife called to get stuff done at the house because the oldest has a couple of kids coming over for his birthday.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1956349 said:


> Not only that but he is a contradiction machine. Unfortunately my attempt to reply to one of them didn't work because they are removing posts.


figured, i got blocked out for 5 min


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1956363 said:


> Got home about 8:30 yesterday morning. Was going to take a nap, but the wife wanted me to go with to get a b-day present for the oldest kid.
> 
> That took til 2, then needed to get home and run to Target.
> 
> Now it's 4 so I stayed up til dinner. Went to bed a little before 7. Woke up at midnight, wide awake. Up til 6, then the youngest woke me up because I fell asleep before the bus got him.
> 
> Took him to school, got a call a customer needed a 1/2 pallet of salt.
> 
> My dad called and was going to meet a family friend at Perkins's.
> 
> Decided to go have breakfast on the way to get salt.
> 
> Now this foreclosure, wife called to get stuff done at the house because the oldest has a couple of kids coming over for his birthday.


Good thing it wasn't a foot of snow


----------



## CityGuy

Anybody get anything good for their significant other for Valentine's day?


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1956359 said:


> Foreclosed commercial property that closes tomorrow.


I'm headed out here in a few min too. One of my customers called and wants some snow moved so off I go. 
Got a call from same customer early this morning. Last night someone drove thru the 10' high fence jumped a hill and snow bank wrecking the fence. Drove around and thru the fence on the other side of the lot smashing into a truck. Left his dog there and walked to sammys pizza where the cops got him.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1956368 said:


> Anybody get anything good for their significant other for Valentine's day?


No presents this year just dinner


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1956369 said:


> I'm headed out here in a few min too. One of my customers called and wants some snow moved so off I go.
> Got a call from same customer early this morning. Last night someone drove thru the 10' high fence jumped a hill and snow bank wrecking the fence. Drove around and thru the fence on the other side of the lot smashing into a truck. Left his dog there and walked to sammys pizza where the cops got him.


Jesus wow. Had a few I take it?


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;1956368 said:


> Anybody get anything good for their significant other for Valentine's day?


I'm not into those giving things. I've always told her if she wants something and we can afford it go buy it. We dont do presents. I made her a cedar swing one year for her birthday but thats about it. Other than dinner, I hate presents and flowers. I got lucky though I defiantly out punted my coverage.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;1956368 said:


> Anybody get anything good for their significant other for Valentine's day?


My oldest was born on Valentine's Day. My wife forbids Valentines Day because she wants my oldest to feel special.

We never skip Thanksgiving when it lands on my birthday.


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;1956371 said:


> Jesus wow. Had a few I take it?


Ya I cant post pics from my phone and they dont do it justice. It was a grand prix. He jumped the car twice must have been going 50+. Second time car flew 40' thru the fence and over a snow bank


----------



## CityGuy

I decided this year since it's the last year of just 2 of us that I better pull out all the stops. Plus I can count it as her birthday present too. 
She dosn't know it yet but I book us a cabin at Superior Shores in Duluth for next weekend. I couldn't get this weekend. She took next friday off too because I told her we needed to move some stuff around in the house and assemble the last few big items for the baby's room.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1956351 said:


> I just like to point out other views. Guess that's wrong.


That had nothing to do with my point though. You started talking about having to split things up if your married and buy stuff. I was talking about buying things.


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;1956368 said:


> Anybody get anything good for their significant other for Valentine's day?


Maybe some chocolates from Menards. I have some rebates to use up.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1956376 said:


> I decided this year since it's the last year of just 2 of us that I better pull out all the stops. Plus I can count it as her birthday present too.
> She dosn't know it yet but I book us a cabin at Superior Shores in Duluth for next weekend. I couldn't get this weekend. She took next friday off too because I told her we needed to move some stuff around in the house and assemble the last few big items for the baby's room.


Good idea, better still get some while you can.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1956380 said:


> Maybe some chocolates from Menards. I have some rebates to use up.


Speaking of.... Maybe I'll get the sanding done on the Sheetrock done Saturday morning. 

Then paint a big pink heart on the wall. (Gonna repaint anyways)


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1956382 said:


> Speaking of.... Maybe I'll get the sanding done on the Sheetrock done Saturday morning.
> 
> Then paint a big pink heart on the wall. (Gonna repaint anyways)


And they say chivalry is dead......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Geez...reading my above post, I'd say my brain is done.


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;1956380 said:


> Maybe some chocolates from Menards. I have some rebates to use up.


I used all mine up on the basement finish.


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;1956385 said:


> And they say chivalry is dead......


This...........


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;1956380 said:


> Maybe some chocolates from Menards. I have some rebates to use up.


:laughing: Awesome...



qualitycut;1956381 said:


> Good idea, better still get some while you can.


No doubt!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1956381 said:


> Good idea, better still get some while you can.


6+ weeks could be a long time. Not that I will have any time with the baby here anyways.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1956378 said:


> That had nothing to do with my point though. You started talking about having to split things up if your married and buy stuff. I was talking about buying things.


You did start talking about wives.

And that's how coverstions evolve. And I was just pointing out and has nothing to do with just one member, and anyone can take however they like. But married vs unmarried can make a difference in a biz. If you piss her off when unmarried, no big deal. Piss her off when married she gets a cut. Now does that make a business owner stop and make different decisions about what they invest in? It shouldn't. I don't. Heck I've even told her to leave a few times.


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;1956387 said:


> I used all mine up on the basement finish.


Well go buy more stuff! Lots of good rebates now on doors, insulation, knife set, etc...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;1956393 said:


> 6+ weeks could be a long time. Not that I will have any time with the baby here anyways.


Now that we're supposedly done, unless something fails, I don't miss those every 2 hour feedings. Wife had to have c sections so I had to help her up and down. Get the baby, get the pump stuff and get the bottle. I'm getting tired thinking about it. But it doesn't last forever. By the time its 6 months old it should sleep through the night


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;1956396 said:


> Well go buy more stuff! Lots of good rebates now on doors, insulation, knife set, etc...


Trying to save a little for carpet and then the little one when she gets here. Lots of toy's I'd love to go buy.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1956397 said:


> Now that we're supposedly done, unless something fails, I don't miss those every 2 hour feedings. Wife had to have c sections so I had to help her up and down. Get the baby, get the pump stuff and get the bottle. I'm getting tired thinking about it. But it doesn't last forever. By the time its 6 months old it should sleep through the night


I am already not looking forward to that. I hope she dosn't need a c-section. At least she has the last month or so of school off and all summer so she can be up most of the night and our mom's can take care of the kid during the day a little. I am not sure how much time I will take off as there is only so much I can do for the first few days.


----------



## Bill1090

Odd, I hear RadioShack is closing in the mall down here.

Edit: Apparently they went bankrupt


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;1956402 said:


> Odd, I hear RadioShack is closing in the mall down here.


I think they all are...

Lost a point off my post count back a ways. Cafe me. I wasn't even mean. Trying to be funny. Must have took it as stirring the pot.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1956398 said:


> Trying to save a little for carpet and then the little one when she gets here. Lots of toy's I'd love to go buy.


Make a list... I told you I have a cafe load for you.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;1956401 said:


> I am already not looking forward to that. I hope she dosn't need a c-section. At least she has the last month or so of school off and all summer so she can be up most of the night and our mom's can take care of the kid during the day a little. I am not sure how much time I will take off as there is only so much I can do for the first few days.


Mine needed all 4 c sections. Its because the first was born around 6-6 1/2 months. And after one they recommend that a woman has all of them after that because you can have internal ripping and tearing from the scare tissue. Only good thing is there's no 30 hours of labor or whatever it may be


----------



## qualitycut

So i guess all my monthly and seasonal ac****s think they are professionals at measuring snow depths. Wtf. 

Can you clarify when you will and will not plow snow? I just got back from vacation today and was not happy to see the drive full of snow and packed down by the person who came to take care of our cat. I was not here to know how many inches we got, but am sure I have 2 inches in my drive. What has taken me the last hour could have been achieved in 5 minutes of your time. I made sure to send your payment prior to going out of town.
Could you come and at least clear the end of the drive of what the snow plow left?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1956413 said:


> So i guess all my monthly and seasonal ac****s think they are professionals at measuring snow depths. Wtf.
> 
> Can you clarify when you will and will not plow snow? I just got back from vacation today and was not happy to see the drive full of snow and packed down by the person who came to take care of our cat. I was not here to know how many inches we got, but am sure I have 2 inches in my drive. What has taken me the last hour could have been achieved in 5 minutes of your time. I made sure to send your payment prior to going out of town.
> Could you come and at least clear the end of the drive of what the snow plow left?


Get rid of residential. All you gotta do.

That and immediately get over there and measure.

Lastly, if you don't have "****(trigger) amount in a 24 hour period" listed in your agreememt, then yeah, they may have 3" and probably should have been plowed.

If you have that, and it's under 2", then yeah, the reason I don't do any residential.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1956402 said:


> Odd, I hear RadioShack is closing in the mall down here.
> 
> Edit: Apparently they went bankrupt


They filed a week ago I think. They closed a bunch here in Minnesota but not the one here. I do the strip mall where it's located. I wonder what happens now with the landlords of the one that are staying?


----------



## MNPLOWCO

I got my wife a new brush cutter for the bobcat and she got me candy, a trip to the casio, and a night at an 
Upscale bed and breakfast, she is picking up the Campaign. She is dressing to kill so I'd better watch out. Don't expect to hear from me Friday through Sunday. Yeehaaaw.


----------



## CityGuy

7 ° and hazey out


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1956413 said:


> So i guess all my monthly and seasonal ac****s think they are professionals at measuring snow depths. Wtf.
> 
> Can you clarify when you will and will not plow snow? I just got back from vacation today and was not happy to see the drive full of snow and packed down by the person who came to take care of our cat. I was not here to know how many inches we got, but am sure I have 2 inches in my drive. What has taken me the last hour could have been achieved in 5 minutes of your time. I made sure to send your payment prior to going out of town.
> Could you come and at least clear the end of the drive of what the snow plow left?


The city plow went by? Why? And how did it leave a mess of you didn't get that much?


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1956417 said:


> They filed a week ago I think. They closed a bunch here in Minnesota but not the one here. I do the strip mall where it's located. I wonder what happens now with the landlords of the one that are staying?


I know a lot of them are being purchased by Sprint for some reason...


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1956411 said:


> Mine needed all 4 c sections. Its because the first was born around 6-6 1/2 months. And after one they recommend that a woman has all of them after that because you can have internal ripping and tearing from the scare tissue. Only good thing is there's no 30 hours of labor or whatever it may be


The wife keeps talking about the lenghthy labor and how if I don't get her to the hospital in time for an epidural she will kill me. I keep telling her I can't control that.


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1956406 said:


> Make a list... I told you I have a cafe load for you.


I have piles of stuff here. It just keeps coming in bags/boxes and the wife keeps putting in the pile. I have no clue what we have or need other than the car seat kit and extra base. Her plan is to organize it this weekend. I will be in the basement if you need me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Our county is out plowing today.


----------



## CityGuy

Wonder if my power pack showed up for my humidifier today or if I am going to have to call and chew butt.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1956415 said:


> Get rid of residential. All you gotta do.
> 
> That and immediately get over there and measure.
> 
> Lastly, if you don't have "****(trigger) amount in a 24 hour period" listed in your agreememt, then yeah, they may have 3" and probably should have been plowed.
> 
> If you have that, and it's under 2", then yeah, the reason I don't do any residential.


This, This, This!!


----------



## CityGuy

I know a few went out today to try and scrape a few complaint spots.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1956415 said:


> Get rid of residential. All you gotta do.
> 
> That and immediately get over there and measure.
> 
> Lastly, if you don't have "****(trigger) amount in a 24 hour period" listed in your agreememt, then yeah, they may have 3" and probably should have been plowed.
> 
> If you have that, and it's under 2", then yeah, the reason I don't do any residential.


We haven't had more than 1 inch since the 3rd.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1956435 said:


> We haven't had more than 1 inch since the 3rd.


K, but you're kinda missing the point. You need to get over there soon and look to see if you can find some virgin snow. Either have the home owner there, or take a pic of the measurement. Check a back patio / deck if you can.

Same thing with the property that called the city. You need to go to the property and take a measurement.

Then if you are under trigger decide with the property owner on how to proceed.

No different than my strip mall from a month or so ago. Took a pic of the property and sent it to the property manager.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1956432 said:


> This, This, This!!


But i have spots we do 5 driveways in 40 min at 45 a piece. Thats tough to get rid of.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dahl just said maybe flurries tonight.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1956443 said:


> K, but you're kinda missing the point. You need to get over there soon and look to see if you can find some virgin snow. Either have the home owner there, or take a pic of the measurement. Check a back patio / deck if you can.
> 
> Same thing with the property that called the city. You need to go to the property and take a measurement.
> 
> Then if you are under trigger decide with the property owner on how to proceed.
> 
> No different than my strip mall from a month or so ago. Took a pic of the property and sent it to the property manager.


K Jim  . I did go to other property and measured and sent pics, agreed to just do the 2 big 4 car drives no shoveling. This lady already shoveled. Said so in email


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22;1956443 said:


> K, but you're kinda missing the point. You need to get over there soon and look to see if you can find some virgin snow. Either have the home owner there, or take a pic of the measurement. Check a back patio / deck if you can.
> 
> Same thing with the property that called the city. You need to go to the property and take a measurement.
> 
> Then if you are under trigger decide with the property owner on how to proceed.
> 
> No different than my strip mall from a month or so ago. Took a pic of the property and sent it to the property manager.


I ask if they have measured with a tape. I will come out with my tape and if it needs plowing, please accept my oppology and it will be done. If it is under the trigger amount then I need to charge you a service fee for the visit and an addition plowing charge. Would you care to check with a tape or should I swing out there now?


----------



## CityGuy

MNPLOWCO;1956448 said:


> I ask if they have measured with a tape. I will come out with my tape and if it needs plowing, please accept my oppology and it will be done. If it is under the trigger amount then I need to charge you a service fee for the visit and an addition plowing charge. Would you care to check with a tape or should I swing out there now?


This........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1956447 said:


> K Jim  . I did go to other property and measured and sent pics, agreed to just do the 2 big 4 car drives no shoveling. This lady already shoveled. Said so in email


I know she shoveled the drive, that's why I said check the patio or deck in back if you can.

Some people need to be shown what 1", 2", 3" of snow is and some don't realize we mean their specific property and not that "the Cities" got 2".


----------



## qualitycut

Next year im giving out rulers


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1956451 said:


> I know she shoveled the drive, that's why I said check the patio or deck in back if you can.
> 
> Some people need to be shown what 1", 2", 3" of snow is and some don't realize we mean their specific property and not that "the Cities" got 2".


Yea i know. I emailed her back if she doesn't believe me she can find someone else


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;1956452 said:


> Next year im giving out rulers


Really not a bad idea. Even put a rubber band around their particular trigger amount so they don't have to try to read it. Its either over or under.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1956430 said:


> Our county is out plowing today.


Same here. Drifted over in some spots.


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;1956456 said:


> Really not a bad idea. Even put a rubber band around their particular trigger amount so they don't have to try to read it. Its either over or under.


Not a bad idea.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1956424 said:


> I know a lot of them are being purchased by Sprint for some reason...


That's odd, but they did sell sprint phones there


----------



## qualitycut

Awesome buddy had an extra wild ticket. Headed up at 5


----------



## MNPLOWCO

qualitycut;1956452 said:


> Next year im giving out rulers


What a great idea. Your plow name and number on it with 1 in yellow. 2 inch in blue 3 inch in red and so on.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

And instructions on where to measure. Like center of drive, not next to curbs.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1956443 said:


> K, but you're kinda missing the point. You need to get over there soon and look to see if you can find some virgin snow. Either have the home owner there, or take a pic of the measurement. Check a back patio / deck if you can.
> 
> Same thing with the property that called the city. You need to go to the property and take a measurement.
> 
> Then if you are under trigger decide with the property owner on how to proceed.
> 
> No different than my strip mall from a month or so ago. Took a pic of the property and sent it to the property manager.


With my commercial that I posted about a week or so ago I am having them sign a contract that states we will use an official measurement. Not mine, not Thiers. That way no one feels screwed and its in plain sight. 2" trigger And we officially get 2 1/2 we plow. Of its 1 1/2 we don't unless property manager orders it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

MNPLOWCO;1956462 said:


> What a great idea. Your plow name and number on it with 1 in yellow. 2 inch in blue 3 inch in red and so on.


I just looked into this. They are like $3 a piece and 250 or 500 minimum. I just checked a few places. In years with little snow that 1" looks like 3" in drives. Damn residentials should be almost zero tolerance. Any amount should be done, but getting them to pay for it is another job all in its self


----------



## qualitycut

MNPLOWCO;1956462 said:


> What a great idea. Your plow name and number on it with 1 in yellow. 2 inch in blue 3 inch in red and so on.


Exactly. Each inch in a different color


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1956456 said:


> Really not a bad idea. Even put a rubber band around their particular trigger amount so they don't have to try to read it. Its either over or under.


Have cheap ones from 4imprint or someplace like that make 100.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

jimslawnsnow;1956465 said:


> With my commercial that I posted about a week or so ago I am having them sign a contract that states we will use an official measurement. Not mine, not Thiers. That way no one feels screwed and its in plain sight. 2" trigger And we officially get 2 1/2 we plow. Of its 1 1/2 we don't unless property manager orders it.


Only problem. 1 inch official and 2 miles away...4 inches. Doesn't happen often but it does..then the customer is still pissed..


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1956447 said:


> K Jim  . I did go to other property and measured and sent pics, agreed to just do the 2 big 4 car drives no shoveling. This lady already shoveled. Said so in email


Jeez your sensitive.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1956444 said:


> But i have spots we do 5 driveways in 40 min at 45 a piece. Thats tough to get rid of.


Oh no, I get it... I have about 80 residentials... Especially vacation service, easy money! Just saying get rid of the PITA ones... I have and I'm much less stressed...


----------



## qualitycut

I just sent her an email with a picture of measurement 2 blocks from her house


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1956471 said:


> Oh no, I get it... I have about 80 residentials... Especially vacation service, easy money! Just saying get rid of the PITA ones... I have and I'm much less stressed...


i did that this year but the ones who have been easy are being a pita this year, i think its lack of snow and they feel like they are getting screwed yet last year we plowed them 18 or so times.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1956465 said:


> With my commercial that I posted about a week or so ago I am having them sign a contract that states we will use an official measurement. Not mine, not Thiers. That way no one feels screwed and its in plain sight. 2" trigger And we officially get 2 1/2 we plow. Of its 1 1/2 we don't unless property manager orders it.


Good luck with that. We all know the "official" number is always off.

Look how many times SSS posts he had 1.5", but the airport (official) had .8", or vice versa and he's waving at people in the windows as they take off he's so close.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

MNPLOWCO;1956469 said:


> Only problem. 1 inch official and 2 miles away...4 inches. Doesn't happen often but it does..then the customer is still pissed..


I'm sure, but at least its concrete we both can see. May not work everyplace. But this place seems like they think I want to screw them and vise versa. Like I said property manager can always request plowing, but I guess it could the other way. Officially its 4 and only 1 1/2 there. But I doubt it would happen too many times though


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

As the snow removal professional, it is my number we use. I'm the one doing site checks at 2 am (or whatever time).

If we hit trigger, you will be plowed. If we don't hit trigger, you might STILL get plowed for a various reason, though most likely not.

If you're not going to believe me, you can call xxxxxxxxx.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Geez...I'm slow on every one of my comments. I gotta go to bed.

Now picking up a kid from school because he has his Valentine's box among other things, then driving to Rush City to get the wife's Durango to drive back to Lindstrom to get the oldest and his buddies from after school activities, then going home to get a truck to go to North Branch to get a chair for my parents, help an employee get my parent's old chair out that he's taking.

Goodness I need sleep.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1956474 said:


> Good luck with that. We all know the "official" number is always off.
> 
> Look how many times SSS posts he had 1.5", but the airport (official) had .8", or vice versa and he's waving at people in the windows as they take off he's so close.


Doesn't he measure on the deck or on pucks? It'll add up faster if your not measuring on concrete or tar.

If the dam maint guy wouldn't measure on the road where its packed I wouldn't have a problem. If he would measure on the walks he'd see we have plenty of snow. A couple snows ago they had 2' drifts but couldn't find more than 2" on 100% of the lot and walks. There was an average of 4" through out the walks and the lot had an average of almost a foot from blowing snow. Officially we got 2". Had I had something in place it would been plowed.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1956478 said:


> Doesn't he measure on the deck or on pucks? It'll add up faster if your not measuring on concrete or tar.
> 
> If the dam maint guy wouldn't measure on the road where its packed I wouldn't have a problem. If he would measure on the walks he'd see we have plenty of snow. A couple snows ago they had 2' drifts but couldn't find more than 2" on 100% of the lot and walks. There was an average of 4" through out the walks and the lot had an average of almost a foot from blowing snow. Officially we got 2". Had I had something in place it would been plowed.


Just stop plowing. Didn't plow 2 accounts the other night because they haven't paid. Haven't heard from them, they aren't plowed.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1956477 said:


> Geez...I'm slow on every one of my comments. I gotta go to bed.
> 
> Now picking up a kid from school because he has his Valentine's box among other things, then driving to Rush City to get the wife's Durango to drive back to Lindstrom to get the oldest and his buddies from after school activities, then going home to get a truck to go to North Branch to get a chair for my parents, help an employee get my parent's old chair out that he's taking.
> 
> Goodness I need sleep.


That happens when you're tired

By the way how the Durango? Thought about replacing our van with in a while with a Durango or suburban


----------



## MNPLOWCO

jimslawnsnow;1956475 said:


> I'm sure, but at least its concrete we both can see. May not work everyplace. But this place seems like they think I want to screw them and vise versa. Like I said property manager can always request plowing, but I guess it could the other way. Officially its 4 and only 1 1/2 there. But I doubt it would happen too many times though


Point well taken. However, actual measurements are just that. They are a pain as I drive to many points on my route to check. Just the cost of business to me and satisfied customers are the results. No guess work.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1956479 said:


> Just stop plowing. Didn't plow 2 accounts the other night because they haven't paid. Haven't heard from them, they aren't plowed.


Why would I stop?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

MNPLOWCO;1956481 said:


> Point well taken. However, actual measurements are just that. They are a pain as I drive to many points on my route to check. Just the cost of business to me and satisfied customers are the results. No guess work.


But the problem with this account is if I measure 4", the idiot maint guy measures nothing on the main road in and out because its packed by the time he gets there and tell the PM there's not enough and they don't put notices out and they don't want to pay for just the drive lanes to be plowed. In the contract it clearly states a 2" trigger and within 24 hours of snow ending residents are to get notices to leave the parking lot and return when we are done. Sounds simple huh? But the idiot doesn't measure virgin snow


----------



## qualitycut

Ive also thought about sending links to my company Facebook page and posting totals on it as i go around and measure with the intersecting streets.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1956486 said:


> But the problem with this account is if I measure 4", the idiot maint guy measures nothing on the main road in and out because its packed by the time he gets there and tell the PM there's not enough and they don't put notices out and they don't want to pay for just the drive lanes to be plowed. In the contract it clearly states a 2" trigger and within 24 hours of snow ending residents are to get notices to leave the parking lot and return when we are done. Sounds simple huh? But the idiot doesn't measure virgin snow


And this is why you stop plowing the account instead of bit$%&ng about it.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1956397 said:


> Now that we're supposedly done, unless something fails, I don't miss those every 2 hour feedings. Wife had to have c sections so I had to help her up and down. Get the baby, get the pump stuff and get the bottle. I'm getting tired thinking about it. But it doesn't last forever. By the time its 6 months old it should sleep through the night


Just reading that makes me glad i dont have children 
....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1956487 said:


> Ive also thought about sending links to my company Facebook page and posting totals on it as i go around and measure with the intersecting streets.


A little tip?? There's a reason behind some of my madness of posting hers.

I've sent emails to customers with a link to this thread. Said post #xxxxx has the info to back up my claim.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1956486 said:


> But the problem with this account is if I measure 4", the idiot maint guy measures nothing on the main road in and out because its packed by the time he gets there and tell the PM there's not enough and they don't put notices out and they don't want to pay for just the drive lanes to be plowed. In the contract it clearly states a 2" trigger and within 24 hours of snow ending residents are to get notices to leave the parking lot and return when we are done. Sounds simple huh? But the idiot doesn't measure virgin snow


Thats why my measurement is the only that matters.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1956488 said:


> And this is why you stop plowing the account instead of bit$%&ng about it.


But what about all the stuff you complain about? You didn't stop all of that or fire all those guys that you complained about, right?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1956494 said:


> Thats why my measurement is the only that matters.


I think I am going to add that to the contract and if it works I'll send you some royalties from the contract


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1956497 said:


> But what about all the stuff you complain about? You didn't stop all of that or fire all those guys that you complained about, right?


Actually yes I did. You don't follow along very well.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1956501 said:


> Actually yes I did. You don't follow along very well.


I quit paying attention to your posts for a while. Was it late summer early fall?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1956499 said:


> I think I am going to add that to the contract and if it works I'll send you some royalties from the contract


Ok. We are the ones out plowing and doing the services, im not going of what the news says. One side of town gets a half inch other gets 3. Notice how everyone else in her drives around to sites and measure, not just go by what the news says.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1956512 said:


> Ok. We are the ones out plowing and doing the services, im not going of what the news says. One side of town gets a half inch other gets 3. Notice how everyone else in her drives around to sites and measure, not just go by what the news says.


I wasn't being a smart a hole. I was saying if it works with hiccups, I owe you


----------



## mnlefty

We need a good foot+ storm so everyone will be either too exhausted or too busy counting money to squabble in here... way too much boredom/cabin fever happening. Like playoff hockey, this place is getting a little "chippy".


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1956502 said:


> I quit paying attention to your posts for a while. Was it late summer early fall?


It was this fall....FYI

Please just let it go. We already had the delete police on our cafe.


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;1956402 said:


> Odd, I hear RadioShack is closing in the mall down here.
> 
> Edit: Apparently they went bankrupt


Bill,

Did you also see this?


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1956373 said:


> My oldest was born on Valentine's Day. My wife forbids Valentines Day because she wants my oldest to feel special.
> 
> We never skip Thanksgiving when it lands on my birthday.


Same issue here with Easter


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1956546 said:


> It was this fall....FYI
> 
> Please just let it go. We already had the delete police on our cafe.


I stopped looking at your posts in October.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;1956546 said:


> It was this fall....FYI
> 
> Please just let it go. We already had the delete police on our cafe.


Its done already


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1956571 said:


> Its done already


Not till i say it is.

Jk


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;1956553 said:


> Bill,
> 
> Did you also see this?


Interesting.


----------



## Bill1090

Nightwatch is on at 9 on A&E. Halloween in New Orleans... should be interesting.


----------



## TKLAWN

Jeez rough day in here....

All the negativity that's in this town sucks!


----------



## NorthernProServ

CityGuy;1956376 said:


> I decided this year since it's the last year of just 2 of us that I better pull out all the stops. Plus I can count it as her birthday present too.
> She dosn't know it yet but I book us a cabin at Superior Shores in Duluth for next weekend. I couldn't get this weekend. She took next friday off too because I told her we needed to move some stuff around in the house and assemble the last few big items for the baby's room.


Nice !!!.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1956580 said:


> Jeez rough day in here....
> 
> All the negativity that's in this town sucks!


I'm in a great mood TK! The wheels of Spring are in motion and I'm getting ready to go. So far so good.


----------



## SSS Inc.

NorthernProServ;1956585 said:


> Nice !!!.....


Hopefully she doesn't get all hormonal and freak out on him for not telling her about the trip and not getting the baby stuff ready.


----------



## Ranger620

boston has another blizzard coming another 12-18 inches Sunday I think they said


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1956415 said:


> Get rid of residential. All you gotta do.
> 
> That and immediately get over there and measure.
> 
> Lastly, if you don't have "****(trigger) amount in a 24 hour period" listed in your agreememt, then yeah, they may have 3" and probably should have been plowed.
> 
> If you have that, and it's under 2", then yeah, the reason I don't do any residential.


Planing on this next year as well, all residential go bye bye for winter snow removal. I'd say 90% of all headaches and frustration this year have been from residential.


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;1956587 said:


> The wheels of Spring are in motion


Did you run yourself over again?


----------



## Ranger620

NBC nighly news was talking about the strike at the ports. Said it will be a 2 billion dollar hit on our economy. Some one tell me why unions are a good thing again. Probably effect next years salt if they dont get moving


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;1956590 said:


> boston has another blizzard coming another 12-18 inches Sunday I think they said


Roofs are already collapsing. Can you imagine what will happen with another 18"?


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;1956587 said:


> I'm in a great mood TK! The wheels of Spring are in motion and I'm getting ready to go. So far so good.


We are moving towards spring as well. Not happy about it though. We are opposite from most and do 50% of our revenue in the winter. Looks like it's time to start selling some more summer work.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1956492 said:


> I've sent emails to customers with a link to this thread. Said post #xxxxx has the info to back up my claim.


O dear....that's my worst nightmare lol...our customers finding this thread !

Hahaha !!


----------



## NorthernProServ

jimslawnsnow;1956499 said:


> I think I am going to add that to the contract and if it works I'll send you some royalties from the contract


All of our contracts state, "final decision is made by the contractor "


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Ranger620;1956290 said:


> You have a few then. I'm only up to 5 hand guns but am always looking to add. I looked at a used (never bought used) ruger redhawk 44 with a cheap simmons scope on it. 10" barrel. I didnt like the grips but those can be changed easily. What do you think would be a "good deal" for that gun. Looked clean and not shot a lot.
> 
> Never sell guns
> Are you into long guns too? Been looking at new deer rifles. The 8 I have now just dont do it anymore:laughing:. Been looking at a few different models. Main problem I have is I'm left handed looking at bolt action. Also looking at different calibers. Going for 270, 308 or 25-06 this time. Any thoughts


I have long guns too, not as many as I do pistols. Waiting on my tax stamp for an SBR. I have it registered as a pistol now just waiting for the paperwork to put a stock on it


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger, did you make it to the boat show?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

ryde307;1956602 said:


> We are moving towards spring as well. Not happy about it though. We are opposite from most and do 50% of our revenue in the winter. Looks like it's time to start selling some more summer work.


I'm about the same. Plenty of winter revenue. Trying to work more summer work


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;1956598 said:


> NBC nighly news was talking about the strike at the ports. Said it will be a 2 billion dollar hit on our economy. Some one tell me why unions are a good thing again. Probably effect next years salt if they dont get moving


If you really want to make yourself sick take a look at their average salary (this is from their press release):

*
$147,000 a year in salary, plus $35,000 a year in employer-paid health care and an annual pension of $80,000*


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;1956611 said:


> All of our contracts state, "final decision is made by the contractor "


That's good to know. My wording is gonna change for 15/16


----------



## Ranger620

Bill1090;1956618 said:


> Ranger, did you make it to the boat show?


Waiting to see what tonight's snow brings before I head out. Not 100% yet but I'll make the official decision tomorrow. Long days then drink all night gets rough anyway. Missed the opening meal at the freight house, that's the best part of the trip


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;1956624 said:


> If you really want to make yourself sick take a look at their average salary (this is from their press release):
> 
> *
> $147,000 a year in salary, plus $35,000 a year in employer-paid health care and an annual pension of $80,000*


How much of that does the union get? A carpenter I worked with was paid $50 an hour. When all said and done he cleared $18-$20 an hour. Paid taxes on the $50 an hour. I don't think he had that good of health care or pension plan though. He ended up working at the pig farm I did.

Edit. I am a big fan of them either


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1956618 said:


> Ranger, did you make it to the boat show?


There's another boat show?


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;1956624 said:


> If you really want to make yourself sick take a look at their average salary (this is from their press release):
> 
> *
> $147,000 a year in salary, plus $35,000 a year in employer-paid health care and an annual pension of $80,000*


Wow ya I probably dont want to look that up. My dad was a union construction worker for his career. Back in the day they helped with safety and fair wages. Now all they do i mess up the system. I have more horror stories with unions than I do positive stories


----------



## cbservicesllc

MNPLOWCO;1956481 said:


> Point well taken. However, actual measurements are just that. They are a pain as I drive to many points on my route to check. Just the cost of business to me and satisfied customers are the results. No guess work.


Definitely... My Contracts state "as measured on site by provider"... If we don't have enough, my guys list the measurement in the reason they skipped... I can look it up while I'm on the phone and tell the customer what we had...


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1956487 said:


> Ive also thought about sending links to my company Facebook page and posting totals on it as i go around and measure with the intersecting streets.


I still don't know exactly how to use Twitter, but I've thought about the same thing with that...


----------



## Ranger620

jimslawnsnow;1956633 said:


> There's another boat show?


One in lacrosse this week/weekend then one in duluth next week/weekend


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;1956629 said:


> Waiting to see what tonight's snow brings before I head out. Not 100% yet but I'll make the official decision tomorrow. Long days then drink all night gets rough anyway. Missed the opening meal at the freight house, that's the best part of the trip


I would've taken your spot at the meal!


----------



## TKLAWN

ryde307;1956602 said:


> We are moving towards spring as well. Not happy about it though. We are opposite from most and do 50% of our revenue in the winter. Looks like it's time to start selling some more summer work.


Yeah we are typical, mostly summer revenue.

I have managed to work on some things to make us better for Sumer stuff and got a few nice accounts to bid on.

Excited for summer season!


----------



## Ranger620

Bill1090;1956641 said:


> I would've taken your spot at the meal!


Ya its a good place to eat thats for sure. The owner of the promotion company takes a few out for the opening deal.
Their Giant prime rib will make even the manliest man cower:laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

Look out Honeywell I pissed now.


----------



## Ranger620

Bill1090 are you gonna go to the show??


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;1956650 said:


> Look out Honeywell I pissed now.


What happened?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;1956640 said:


> One in lacrosse this week/weekend then one in duluth next week/weekend


OK. Didn't know there was so many boat shows. I knew about the one at the convention center. Only because my neighbor goes and I do his pig chores


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;1956651 said:


> Bill1090 are you gonna go to the show??


I'll probably get down there Saturday after I go to Cabelas for a birthday shopping spree. Then dream about a new Ranger Z521 or Skeeter ZX225.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;1956596 said:


> Did you run yourself over again?


Not yet. A couple close calls.



ryde307;1956602 said:


> We are moving towards spring as well. Not happy about it though. We are opposite from most and do 50% of our revenue in the winter. Looks like it's time to start selling some more summer work.


I'm not thrilled with the idea yet either but I might as well get our ducks in a row and be ready to pounce when the time comes. In reality we really never get going until April 15th or so but I would love to have everything ready to go by mid March so I can focus my efforts elsewhere after that. Our winter work usually represents anywhere from 5-10% of our year. This year it will be about 2%. More so because our summer was so good.


----------



## 09Daxman

At the game tonight! Hopefully they can pull it off.


----------



## qualitycut

09Daxman;1956668 said:


> At the game tonight! Hopefully they can pull it off.


Me too. At grand seven now though


----------



## Ranger620

Bill1090;1956659 said:


> I'll probably get down there Saturday after I go to Cabelas for a birthday shopping spree. Then dream about a new Ranger Z521 or Skeeter ZX225.


I'll let you no if I head down there. Look for the booth with all the dogs. Thats where I will be if I go.


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;1956677 said:


> I'll let you no if I head down there. Look for the booth with all the dogs. Thats where I will be if I go.


That's the future ex wifes favorite thing there. End up stopping every year.


----------



## Ranger620

Bill1090;1956687 said:


> That's the future ex wifes favorite thing there. End up stopping every year.


Well then theres a good chance we have already crossed paths. I'm usually there every year at some point in time. Was there last year for the hole thing


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1956625 said:


> That's good to know. My wording is gonna change for 15/16


There is a few things i plan to change in our contracts after some discussions on this thread. ...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goallllllllllllll


----------



## Camden

You guys are talking about your percentage of summer work to winter work. Well, my "real" job still pays the majority of my bills so the lack of winter doesn't affect me too much in that regard. However, in years past it seemed like I could always count on making an extra $25-30k from plowing the cell towers in my territory (that's on top of all the other ones I'm responsible for throughout the state). This year I haven't plowed the towers ONE TIME!!! Talk about a hit to the pocketbook :crying:


----------



## Ranger620

Quality where are you sitting? Are you wearing a green wild hoodie?


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;1956730 said:


> You guys are talking about your percentage of summer work to winter work. Well, my "real" job still pays the majority of my bills so the lack of winter doesn't affect me too much in that regard. However, in years past it seemed like I could always count on making an extra $25-30k from plowing the cell towers in my territory (that's on top of all the other ones I'm responsible for throughout the state). This year I haven't plowed the towers ONE TIME!!! Talk about a hit to the pocketbook :crying:


Had i found you years ago i would have pulled some plowsite strings. My mom was on the waiting list to get in up there. She ended up over behind the hospital


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;1956734 said:


> Had i found you years ago i would have pulled some plowsite strings. My mom was on the waiting list to get in up there. She ended up over behind the hospital


No kidding? Small world. We're just adding on 7 more rooms to bring our total to 74. When we hit 50 I said I would hire a manager but we're at 67 and I still haven't hired one. It's starting to become a lot of work so my search is going to intensify soon.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1956730 said:


> You guys are talking about your percentage of summer work to winter work. Well, my "real" job still pays the majority of my bills so the lack of winter doesn't affect me too much in that regard. However, in years past it seemed like I could always count on making an extra $25-30k from plowing the cell towers in my territory (that's on top of all the other ones I'm responsible for throughout the state). This year I haven't plowed the towers ONE TIME!!! Talk about a hit to the pocketbook :crying:


Wait, what? Real job?


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;1956652 said:


> What happened?


New power pack they sent is junk.


----------



## TKLAWN

Is that our supposed snow sliding way southwest?


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;1956736 said:


> No kidding? Small world. We're just adding on 7 more rooms to bring our total to 74. When we hit 50 I said I would hire a manager but we're at 67 and I still haven't hired one. It's starting to become a lot of work so my search is going to intensify soon.


your going to have to go up pretty soon. Running out of room


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;1956738 said:


> Wait, what? Real job?


Yeah, this line of work isn't my primary source of income. I own a home that caters to mentally ill adults. I tell people that the only reason I got into that business is because it doesn't snow all year round.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1956732 said:


> Quality where are you sitting? Are you wearing a green wild hoodie?


No gray upper level


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;1956750 said:


> Yeah, this line of work isn't my primary source of income. I own a home that caters to mentally ill adults. I tell people that the only reason I got into that business is because it doesn't snow all year round.


wait what? Mentally ill i thought it was a retirement old folks home? I was 100% positive my mom wanted in there but shes not ill???


----------



## qualitycut

Wow cant believe the yoga pants at the game holy cow, i would take a pic but her bf already caught me looking


----------



## TKLAWN

Camden;1956750 said:


> Yeah, this line of work isn't my primary source of income. I own a home that caters to mentally ill adults. I tell people that the only reason I got into that business is because it doesn't snow all year round.


You should probably think about adding a wing on for all of us plowsite rubes.

I know I'm one more snowless winter away myself.:laughing:


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1956755 said:


> Wow cant believe the yoga pants at the game holy cow, i would take a pic but her bf already caught me looking


Ahh you can take em. Theres two of you only one of him


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;1956754 said:


> wait what? Mentally ill i thought it was a retirement old folks home? I was 100% positive my mom wanted in there but shes not ill???


Nope, we're mental health based.



TKLAWN;1956756 said:


> You should probably think about adding a wing on for all of us plowsite rubes.
> 
> I know I'm one more snowless winter away myself.:laughing:


Under construction!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1956750 said:


> Yeah, this line of work isn't my primary source of income. I own a home that caters to mentally ill adults. I tell people that the only reason I got into that business is because it doesn't snow all year round.


Wow and you have 74 rooms? That's impressive!


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;1956762 said:


> Nope, we're mental health based.
> 
> Under construction!!


All mental health?? Old pine grove right?? I could have sworn my aunt marry ann lived there forba while and shes not mentaly ill. Sorry if im confused. I swear i no a few others thatvare there currently


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1956764 said:


> Wow and you have 74 rooms? That's impressive!


Its a really nice place. One of the better in town


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;1956740 said:


> New power pack they sent is junk.


Just had an electrition from FD stop over and he said both power packs are junk. Oh boy Honeywell is going to pay big time for this.


----------



## CityGuy

Goal...................


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goalllllllllllll


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1956764 said:


> Wow and you have 74 rooms? That's impressive!


Yea, baller.


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;1956579 said:


> Nightwatch is on at 9 on A&E. Halloween in New Orleans... should be interesting.


I caught the show last week and now I want to try it again and see what happens.


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;1956782 said:


> I caught the show last week and now I want to try it again and see what happens.


I like it. I wish they made more shows like that.


----------



## Bill1090

I'm going to throw out my VRAC for Boston on Sunday.

VRAC: Enough snow where they won't air HTH.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1956782 said:


> I caught the show last week and now I want to try it again and see what happens.


It is interesting there is some embellishment


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;1956785 said:


> I'm going to throw out my VRAC for Boston on Sunday.
> 
> VRAC: Enough snow where they won't air HTH.


I bet you are correct. It seems like its been four weeks since I've seen the show at its correct time. I'm so confused now i don't know if the show I'm watching is the new one or if I missed one somewhere.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1956588 said:


> Hopefully she doesn't get all hormonal and freak out on him for not telling her about the trip and not getting the baby stuff ready.


She has to work moday and I have the day to get it all done.

As long as it doesn't snow.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1956590 said:


> boston has another blizzard coming another 12-18 inches Sunday I think they said


They're going to go over inches easy this year if they haven't already. I can't even imagine that headache.


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;1956784 said:


> I like it. I wish they made more shows like that.


Just confirming this is the show with cops/ems/fire all in it right? I caught it at like 1200 am last week and dozed through a little of it.


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone knownif you can write of season tickets for sports?


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1956624 said:


> If you really want to make yourself sick take a look at their average salary (this is from their press release):
> 
> *
> $147,000 a year in salary, plus $35,000 a year in employer-paid health care and an annual pension of $80,000*


Who? I am a little lost. What port? Boston?


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1956806 said:


> Anyone knownif you can write of season tickets for sports?


Yes you can. Now if all you do is take yourself then and only have one ticket then you would be in hot water. If you get two tickets you can claim it as entertainment.


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;1956805 said:


> Just confirming this is the show with cops/ems/fire all in it right? I caught it at like 1200 am last week and dozed through a little of it.


That's the one.


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;1956809 said:


> Who? I am a little lost. What port? Boston?


I'm not 100% positive but thought they said most ports. All the major ones any way


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1956646 said:


> Ya its a good place to eat thats for sure. The owner of the promotion company takes a few out for the opening deal.
> Their Giant prime rib will make even the manliest man cower:laughing:


You should try this prime rib. It's huge and good.

http://www.millcreekinnmn.com/specials/


----------



## Camden

CityGuy;1956809 said:


> Who? I am a little lost. What port? Boston?


Ranger is right. It's their average salary nationwide.


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;1956816 said:


> You should try this prime rib. It's huge and good.
> 
> http://www.millcreekinnmn.com/specials/


I usually get the smaller cut. Unless I start stuffing my pockets I run out of room. I will have to try that place in buffalo.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1956799 said:


> I bet you are correct. It seems like its been four weeks since I've seen the show at its correct time. I'm so confused now i don't know if the show I'm watching is the new one or if I missed one somewhere.


Seems that we need to catch it on wednesday at 11 or 12. I start at 700 or 800 and watch to make sure I am causght up.


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1956817 said:


> Ranger is right. It's their average salary nationwide.


Ok now I am following.


----------



## Ranger620

Haula and bjugstad against each other has been kinda cool to watch. Little chippy but nothing to bad. Wonder if its strange for them after playing together and being roomates


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1956810 said:


> Yes you can. Now if all you do is take yourself then and only have one ticket then you would be in hot water. If you get two tickets you can claim it as entertainment.


K thanks looking at buying the glass seats 250 each a game or something 11k each a season


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1956833 said:


> K thanks looking at buying the glass seats 250 each a game or something 11k each a season


Perfect. You can buy the seats and take me and we'll discuss plowing each time


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1956835 said:


> Perfect. You can buy the seats and take me and we'll discuss plowing each time


Im kidding, just wanted to talk big.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1956833 said:


> K thanks looking at buying the glass seats 250 each a game or something 11k each a season


So let me get this straight..... You are going to buy $22,000 in Wild tickets?? I think I need to buy a lawnmower and sell all this other stuff. Or sell the kids. Just kidding on the kids part.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1956836 said:


> Im kidding, just wanted to talk big.


I wasnt. On the glass or nose bleed you can still take me:laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Metallurgy!!!!!!


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1956840 said:


> Metallurgy!!!!!!


Is that short for he hit the pipe


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1956841 said:


> Is that short for he hit the pipe


Yes. Thats what (I forgot his name now, I'm blanking out) likes to say. EDIT: Doug McLeod

Oh and nice icing call.


----------



## CityGuy

Wow what a crap call.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1956837 said:


> So let me get this straight..... You are going to buy $22,000 in Wild tickets?? I think I need to buy a lawnmower and sell all this other stuff. Or sell the kids. Just kidding on the kids part.


Just wanted to talk big like others on here do. Give me my moment dick

When we meeting at firehouse subs for lunch? I will even buy. Or could do steak escape cause i might be interested in the dump you got


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1956846 said:


> Just wanted to talk big like others on here do. Give me my moment dick
> 
> When we meeting at firehouse subs for lunch? I will even buy. Or could do steak escape cause i might be interested in the dump you got


Don't laugh when I order the Steamer.  Its my favorite and I swear they always look at me funny after I order. And these people work there. 

What do you need a dump for, you have a nice new trailer?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Speaking of food my wife is supposed to bring me a Burrito from Pepitos in mpls. I guess her and her friends ordered another round of Margaritas. Ain't nobody got time for that.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1956853 said:


> Don't laugh when I order the Steamer.  Its my favorite and I swear they always look at me funny after I order. And these people work there.
> 
> What do you need a dump for, you have a nice new trailer?


Steamer is my go to as well...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Oh thats not good. That was not nearly enough of a push to send him down. C'mon.


----------



## CityGuy

Man these refs can't seem to get a call right tonight. Cross check called as a trip.


----------



## CityGuy

Win......................


----------



## SSS Inc.

9-1-2 Lets go!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

What's anyone thinking about snow tonight? I wanted to go treat some zero tolerance walks that had snow blown in... but I don't want to do that before it possibly snows a 1/4" plus...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1956846 said:


> Just wanted to talk big like others on here do. Give me my moment dick
> 
> When we meeting at firehouse subs for lunch? I will even buy. Or could do steak escape cause i might be interested in the dump you got


The one off west 66th and lyndale?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Where the cafe is my burrito???? I'm falling asleep over here.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1956866 said:


> Where the cafe is my burrito???? I'm falling asleep over here.


If I new where you lived I would have dropped off a full pizza Luce for you. Was just by your area with an extra from a meeting at Keller Williams.


----------



## Doughboy12

How far are you from Portland and crosstown? I used to live over there.


----------



## Bill1090

cbservicesllc;1956860 said:


> What's anyone thinking about snow tonight? I wanted to go treat some zero tolerance walks that had snow blown in... but I don't want to do that before it possibly snows a 1/4" plus...


Novak posted something about the snow going south and quiet for the next 7 days. I'm assuming he was talking out the snow tonight.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1956868 said:


> If I new where you lived I would have dropped off a full pizza Luce for you. Was just by your area with an extra from a meeting at Keller Williams.


Well gosh darn it, you could have brought your skates. The one in Richfield? Selling your house? Investing in Real Estate?????


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1956869 said:


> How far are you from Portland and crosstown? I used to live over there.


About 12 blocks NE by the creek.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1956873 said:


> About 12 blocks NE by the creek.


I lived on 3rd ave south in the 6100 block. It was nice while I was there. I left just before the construction started.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

cbservicesllc;1956860 said:


> What's anyone thinking about snow tonight? I wanted to go treat some zero tolerance walks that had snow blown in... but I don't want to do that before it possibly snows a 1/4" plus...


I don't think we'll get anything. Unit?


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1956872 said:


> Well gosh darn it, you could have brought your skates. The one in Richfield? Selling your house? Investing in Real Estate?????


No in mpls in uptown. 
Meeting for a BWCAW hiking group I am VP of.


----------



## Doughboy12

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1956877 said:


> I don't think we'll get anything. Unit?


It has already gone past the area. Look at the radar.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1956876 said:


> I lived on 3rd ave south in the 6100 block. It was nice while I was there. I left just before the construction started.


I'm assuming you are talking the 35w/62 stuff and that would be a good time to get out. That's not too far from me.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1956883 said:


> I'm assuming you are talking the 35w/62 stuff and that would be a good time to get out. That's not too far from me.


Yes. I used to shop at the Cub that almost blew up!!! Walking distance. 3 blocks from me.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Still no burrito. My wife is usually in bed by now. Hope shes not dancing on top of the bar.


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;1956860 said:


> What's anyone thinking about snow tonight? I wanted to go treat some zero tolerance walks that had snow blown in... but I don't want to do that before it possibly snows a 1/4" plus...


I'm not overly concerned. Going to wake up at 5 just to be sure.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1956885 said:


> Still no burrito. My wife is usually in bed by now. Hope shes not dancing on top of the bar.


That sucks. If I still lived there you would have pizza by now...lol


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1956884 said:


> Yes. I used to shop at the Cub that almost blew up!!! Walking distance. 3 blocks from me.


I was about a mile straight west when that happened. The plume of smoke was crazy. You didn't live in one of those weird little houses on 60th did ya?


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1956889 said:


> I was about a mile straight west when that happened. The plume of smoke was crazy. You didn't live in one of those weird little houses on 60th did ya?


No on 3rd ave. stones throw from both 35 and 66.
My house is still there. I just don't own it.


----------



## Drakeslayer

cbservicesllc;1956860 said:


> What's anyone thinking about snow tonight? I wanted to go treat some zero tolerance walks that had snow blown in... but I don't want to do that before it possibly snows a 1/4" plus...


Wait, what? Zero tolerance means there should be no snow or ice at anytime. Right?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Doughboy12;1956881 said:


> It has already gone past the area. Look at the radar.


Thought it was going to roll by around 2am?


----------



## Doughboy12

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1956892 said:


> Thought it was going to roll by around 2am?


Well the big blob is already in Iowa. 
Stragglers going north.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1956890 said:


> No on 3rd ave. stones throw from both 35 and 66.


That section over there is like foreign territory to me. (portland to 35....60th to 62) The only time I ventured off 60th over ther was when I went with my brother to look at a house for sale.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1956894 said:


> Well the big blob is already in Iowa.
> Stragglers going north.


Look to the north. I believe it will miss us to the north. Soooooooo glad we don't have any of this zero tolerance stuff.


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;1956891 said:


> Wait, what? Zero tolerance means there should be no snow or ice at anytime. Right?


Details, details....


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Doughboy12;1956894 said:


> Well the big blob is already in Iowa.
> Stragglers going north.


What are you looking at?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1956863 said:


> The one off west 66th and lyndale?


Yea that 1. Usually go to the Wendy s though


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1956895 said:


> That section over there is like foreign territory to me. (portland to 35....60th to 62) The only time I ventured off 60th over ther was when I went with my brother to look at a house for sale.


It really was a nice little area. No reason to be there unless you lived there. It made it pretty quiet. Then people from the section 8 apt found people had nice stuff in the garages. Time to move. 
Oh and the crack house on one corner of 1st and 61st. Cops set up a camera in a house across the street and busted it. So all the dealers moved to the SA up the street. lol


----------



## SSS Inc.

Burrito is here!!!!!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1956900 said:


> What are you looking at?


I always use Intelicast.


----------



## qualitycut

Just spent 30 at taco bell


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SSS Inc.;1956904 said:


> Burrito is here!!!!!!!


Extra jalapeños?


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1956906 said:


> Just spent 30 at taco bell


Did you get Dick something? He is hungry :waving:
Edit: I missed his food arrived.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1956897 said:


> Look to the north. I believe it will miss us to the north. Soooooooo glad we don't have any of this zero tolerance stuff.


Well Novak said cold air mass pushed it SOUTH so I assume he was talking about the more developed blob covering the west half of Iowa. 
The stuff to the north does look to be going east too much and not very solid. 
0.0 is my VRAC.


----------



## SSS Inc.

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1956907 said:


> Extra jalapeños?


I wish. Not exactly what I wanted but that's par for the course with my wife.


----------



## Doughboy12

So which one of you meanies chased SnowFarmer off?
I see he still posts most every day but not in here. I miss his insight but you guys were mean to him...:waving:


----------



## qualitycut

Sss firehouse tomorrow? I will buy


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Tequila on the rocks, trying to clear my head/nose


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;1956884 said:


> Yes. I used to shop at the Cub that almost blew up!!! Walking distance. 3 blocks from me.


That was a fun day...


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1956913 said:


> Sss firehouse tomorrow? I will buy


I can't tomorrow. My kids are off from school tomorrow and Monday. Next week sometime?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;1956891 said:


> Wait, what? Zero tolerance means there should be no snow or ice at anytime. Right?


I'll rephrase... "zero tolerance" walks...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Wow, eating something today gave me some extra energy. I should try that more often.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;1956912 said:


> So which one of you meanies chased SnowFarmer off?
> I see he still posts most every day but not in here. I miss his insight but you guys were mean to him...:waving:


Coach I think.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1956918 said:


> I can't tomorrow. My kids are off from school tomorrow and Monday. Next week sometime?


Any skating planned for the afternoon?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1956918 said:


> I can't tomorrow. My kids are off from school tomorrow and Monday. Next week sometime?


Yea i will check my schedule, im pretty busy this time of year

Catching up on tv shows and trying to argue with jimslawn


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1956922 said:


> Any skating planned for the afternoon?


I'm sure. I don't think it will be at our house though. We like to head over to Mariucci for open skating on days off. There is never anyone there and its like $2 per kid.


----------



## qualitycut

Wtf, the one my thing i really wantes wasnt in the bag, they forgot my chili cheese.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1956923 said:


> Yea i will check my schedule, im pretty busy this time of year
> 
> Catching up on tv shows and trying to argue with jimslawn


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1956926 said:


> Wtf, the one my thing i really wantes wasnt in the bag, they forgot my chili cheese.


NOoooooooooooo! The Chili Cheese Burrito is keeping them in business. Call them. Every time they screw up my order, which has been awhile, I would call and they would send me vouchers for free food.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1956928 said:


> NOoooooooooooo! The Chili Cheese Burrito is keeping them in business. Call them. Every time they screw up my order, which has been awhile, I would call and they would send me vouchers for free food.


That was my desert and it wasnt in the bag. I texted my buddy i went to the game with and it wasnt in his bag either


----------



## CityGuy

Drakeslayer;1956921 said:


> Coach I think.


This............


----------



## CityGuy

Food Factory USA it is I guess. Nothing else on.


----------



## 09Daxman

qualitycut;1956755 said:


> Wow cant believe the yoga pants at the game holy cow, i would take a pic but her bf already caught me looking


Did you see the first brunette hair ice shoveled girl on bench side? Holy wow was she smoking!


----------



## qualitycut

So asked him if there was one on the receipt, guess i ordered and paid for 2, now im really cafed off.


----------



## qualitycut

09Daxman;1956934 said:


> Did you see the first brunette hair ice shoveled girl on bench side? Holy wow was she smoking!


No i was staring at the milf sitting next to me.


----------



## qualitycut

Thier phone line is busy, lucky them


----------



## qualitycut

Never mind, figured it out, the gf took it since i never asked her for permission to buy the chilli cheese, only asked if i could buy the number 6 with an extra chicken taco. CAFE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1956938 said:


> Never mind, figured it out, the gf took it since i never asked her for permission to buy the chilli cheese, only asked if i could buy the number 6 with an extra chicken taco. CAFE!!!!!!!!!!!!


 :laughing:


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1956920 said:


> Wow, eating something today gave me some extra energy. I should try that more often.


Easter Eggs........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1956745 said:


> Is that our supposed snow sliding way southwest?


Apparently my 20% turned into 100% about 3 am.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1956919 said:


> I'll rephrase... "zero tolerance" walks...


For me, my zero tolerance means I clean anything off that falls, after it's done.

My walks in WBL, they shouldn't have more than 1/4" on them, but I have to run down and do them.

My zero tolerance isn't where if it snows 5", we don't leave the site and constantly clear through the whole storm. So even zero tolerance to some isn't zero tolerance to others.

Just like a 1" trigger to me means I clear everything that falls after a 1" "storm" not every 1" that falls. Do open ups at 4".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Went to bed at 5:30 last night. Wife wasn't happy. She was stuck entertaining a group if 12-13 yo boys.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

At least it's 5°F this morning. +20 from yesterday.

Too bad I have 1/4" of snow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

14° breezy overcast.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Up to 50% for Sunday, less than 1" and less than 1/2".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1956966 said:


> Up to 50% for Sunday, less than 1" and less than 1/2".


Around an inch on the hourly?


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1956970 said:


> Around an inch on the hourly?


0.9" hourly.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Barely a coating in Lino Lakes. No salt spread.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1956972 said:


> 0.9" hourly.


Same as **** Rapids then. My house is 1.0".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

At least Feb is half over.... Almost time to invoice for March.

Better get the renewals out I suppose.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1956624 said:


> If you really want to make yourself sick take a look at their average salary (this is from their press release):
> 
> *
> $147,000 a year in salary, plus $35,000 a year in employer-paid health care and an annual pension of $80,000*


You talking about Dayton's cabinet members??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Barely enough to warrant salt in Vadnais Heights.









This was salted on Wednesday morning, after the snow.

And yes, I'm using my push spreader. Didn't feel like hooking up the tailgate spreader this morning.

I'm trying to help you guys out. Had plows off, 2 pieces of equipment with flat tires, nothing filled from the other night, spreader off...

I tried...didn't even set the alarm for this morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like NWS likes putting people here in their place.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1956966 said:


> Up to 50% for Sunday, less than 1" and less than 1/2".


40% down here. As of last night no totals on the hourly


----------



## Bill1090

Balmy 6* out with light snow.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1957016 said:


> Balmy 6* out with light snow.


13° with 20mph winds and no snow.dammit I wish it would warm up. Feels like it did in November


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Oh yeah, its Friday the 13th


----------



## CityGuy

15 and cloudy


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1956960 said:


> Apparently my 20% turned into 100% about 3 am.


Yeah we had flakes here about that time.


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;1957021 said:


> 13° with 20mph winds and no snow.dammit I wish it would warm up. Feels like it did in November


Supposed to be 28 today but only 6 tomorrow.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1957039 said:


> Supposed to be 28 today but only 6 tomorrow.


Fine, get warm and stay warm. This 30 then 6 then 30 then 6 stuff is driving me nuts


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well that was fun. At least 3 residents at the townhome stopped to say they appreciate the great job we do.



Now time to go home, shower/shave and get ready for all I can eat high end steak at 12:30.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Just pulled out my shoveler. Backed into the ditch leaving my house from grabbing his check


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1957048 said:


> Well that was fun. At least 3 residents at the townhome stopped to say they appreciate the great job we do.
> 
> Now time to go home, shower/shave and get ready for all I can eat high end steak at 12:30.


Your buying for all of us right?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1957077 said:


> Your buying for all of us right?


As long as you bring my 13 year old a gift worth more than $100.

FWIW, Fogo is giving away gift cards this weekend for a free meal to all couples. Might want to get in there.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1957085 said:


> As long as you bring my 13 year old a gift worth more than $100.
> 
> FWIW, Fogo is giving away gift cards this weekend for a free meal to all couples. Might want to get in there.


Like a bumper for one of your trucks?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1957091 said:


> Like a bumper for one of your trucks?


What, are you like Jim? Haven't been reading my posts? I don't have those issues this year.

Although I guess I could use a new tire. Maybe I'll just trade the truck instead.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1957094 said:


> What, are you like Jim? Haven't been reading my posts? I don't have those issues this year.
> 
> Although I guess I could use a new tire. Maybe I'll just trade the truck instead.


Never hurts to have a spare. There's still March and April left.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1957094 said:


> What, are you like Jim? Haven't been reading my posts? I don't have those issues this year.
> 
> Although I guess I could use a new tire. Maybe I'll just trade the truck instead.


Hey now, I said for I didn't pay attention for a while. Maybe he's like snowguy and doesn't read everything he missed and skips to the end


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1957094 said:


> What, are you like Jim? Haven't been reading my posts? I don't have those issues this year.
> 
> Although I guess I could use a new tire. Maybe I'll just trade the truck instead.


Time to trade it in for one with 4 tires with air


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1957109 said:


> Time to trade it in for one with 4 tires with air


Ain't that the truth.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1957128 said:


> Ain't that the truth.


Maybe a nice lifetime warranty


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1957131 said:


> Maybe a nice lifetime warranty


That's Discount Tire......


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1957145 said:


> That's Discount Tire......


Your local ram dealer should have road hazard for your tires


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1957170 said:


> Your local ram dealer should have road hazard for your tires


Possibly, but the tire was on my '01.


----------



## Doughboy12

What is going on with the Duluth radar? 
Someone has the gain too high...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

AccuWeather basically has last spring for the extended forecast.

Upper 20's until mid march.

Then it'll be like last year, "next weekend...50's" except it'll always be next weekend.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1957192 said:


> What is going on with the Duluth radar?
> Someone has the gain too high...


Looks normal when they're trying to pick up flurries moving through.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1957205 said:


> AccuWeather basically has last spring for the extended forecast.
> 
> Upper 20's until mid march.
> 
> Then it'll be like last year, "next weekend...50's" except it'll always be next weekend.


That's like they say we will get snow next week.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1957220 said:


> That's like they say we will get snow next week.


Things must be changing weather wise...

AccuWeather has been surprisingly good this year until the last two snowfalls.


----------



## CityGuy

Oh Honeywell you just made a big mistake. Next call Attorney General and Better Bussiness Bureau. 

You will send me what I want because your product is under warrenty.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1957222 said:


> Oh Honeywell you just made a big mistake. Next call Attorney General and Better Bussiness Bureau.
> 
> You will send me what I want because your product is under warrenty.


Just don't go to there HQ we don't need to see you on the news.


----------



## banonea

just made my little brother the happiest person on the planet. Just gave him that white Ford F 150 that I was looking to sell as an early birthday present for his personal truck. he has worked with me for about 10 years and busted his ass the entire time, so I figure he deserved it. Plus it is one less truck I have to insure and I'm able to track my plow trucks fuel use better.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1957224 said:


> Just don't go to there HQ we don't need to see you on the news.


Social media will be next move.


----------



## TKLAWN

CityGuy;1957222 said:


> Oh Honeywell you just made a big mistake. Next call Attorney General and Better Bussiness Bureau.
> 
> You will send me what I want because your product is under warrenty.


What did I miss here, seems like a big deal.

Return faulty one get a new one,simple right?


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1957230 said:


> What did I miss here, seems like a big deal.
> 
> Return faulty one get a new one,simple right?


I think he tried that once and got another broken one.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So this is the fish house SnowGuy73 keeps talking about???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1957230 said:


> What did I miss here, seems like a big deal.
> 
> Return faulty one get a new one,simple right?


C'mon...follow along......


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1957234 said:


> So this is the fish house SnowGuy73 keeps talking about???


I could live in one of those!


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1957234 said:


> So this is the fish house SnowGuy73 keeps talking about???


His is probably two story


----------



## CityGuy

TKLAWN;1957230 said:


> What did I miss here, seems like a big deal.
> 
> Return faulty one get a new one,simple right?


Short version.

Product failed. They sent new one. Defective. Now they won't send another new one.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1957238 said:


> His is probably two story


This..........


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;1957238 said:


> His is probably two story


Not two story. He has the model with the basement


----------



## snowman55

Funny. I see your upset but really Honeywell is gonna be afraid of a threat from you. My experience with big corps is this will go no where.


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1957243 said:


> Not two story. He has the model with the basement


and wasn't it brick with a two car garage?:laughing:


----------



## Green Grass

snowman55;1957246 said:


> Funny. I see your upset but really Honeywell is gonna be afraid of a threat from you. My experience with big corps is this will go no where.


Winter is slow can I send threatening letters to you??


----------



## CityGuy

snowman55;1957246 said:


> Funny. I see your upset but really Honeywell is gonna be afraid of a threat from you. My experience with big corps is this will go no where.


Oh they will be affraid of me when I mention the name of the CEO's secretary and contact her about this. She is the wife of a guy I use to work for.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1957235 said:


> C'mon...follow along......


I only follow the weather portion of this thread.


----------



## TKLAWN

CityGuy;1957253 said:


> Oh they will be affraid of me when I mention the name of the CEO's secretary and contact her about this. She is the wife of a guy I use to work for.


Ding!.........

Snowguy will get it


----------



## snowman55

Green Grass;1957251 said:


> Winter is slow can I send threatening letters to you??


Please do I am bored. I will then in return threaten noaa and accu and Novak and the air force and all the others responsible for this lack of snow, and see if we can get them to give us the snow we deserve.


----------



## Green Grass

snowman55;1957264 said:


> Please do I am bored. I will then in return threaten noaa and accu and Novak and the air force and all the others responsible for this lack of snow, and see if we can get them to give us the snow we deserve.


Perfect the mail was already picked up today so I will send it out tomorrow.


----------



## Bill1090

This sucks. I just looked back and I've only plowed 12 times this season. #Bored


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1957280 said:


> This sucks. I just looked back and I've only plowed 12 times this season. #Bored


That's 6 more times that some of my guys have plowed.


----------



## djagusch

CityGuy;1957222 said:


> Oh Honeywell you just made a big mistake. Next call Attorney General and Better Bussiness Bureau.
> 
> You will send me what I want because your product is under warrenty.


Not to try to add gas to a fire. But do you want them to send a part to fix it or the part you want no matter what?

Without knowing the whole ordeal. Could the new part sent of went bad due to other issues? Bad wiring, other default part? While there is a chance the new part sent was bad, I think the odds of having something else wrong is much higher.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;1957280 said:


> This sucks. I just looked back and I've only plowed 12 times this season. #Bored


Lol thats about 6 more times then me


----------



## Bill1090

I knew you guys would appreciate it on a snowless Friday.


----------



## banonea

We have plowed a couple dozen times this year but we havw some zero tolerance and 1" accounts so that helps.....


----------



## Camden

Bill1090;1957280 said:


> This sucks. I just looked back and I've only plowed 12 times this season. #Bored


That's twice as many times as I've been out.


----------



## Bill1090

How many times have you guys salted this year?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1957296 said:


> How many times have you guys salted this year?


A lot it seems


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;1957293 said:


> We have plowed a couple dozen times this year but we havw some zero tolerance and 1" accounts so that helps.....


Not bad!.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;1957257 said:


> Ding!.........
> 
> Snowguy will get it


Alllllways...


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1957239 said:


> Short version.
> 
> Product failed. They sent new one. Defective. Now they won't send another new one.


So the whole thing failed?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;1957296 said:


> How many times have you guys salted this year?


I want to say we've salted outside of plowing about half a dozen times


----------



## Camden

Bill1090;1957296 said:


> How many times have you guys salted this year?


I'd have to look but it's been at least 15 times. We've had more ice than snow it seems.


----------



## CityGuy

djagusch;1957288 said:


> Not to try to add gas to a fire. But do you want them to send a part to fix it or the part you want no matter what?
> 
> Without knowing the whole ordeal. Could the new part sent of went bad due to other issues? Bad wiring, other default part? While there is a chance the new part sent was bad, I think the odds of having something else wrong is much higher.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.


Bad out of the box. Never even hooked it up. Tested it with a volt meter first for ohms and then volts plugged in to several outlets.

Frustrated when you pay several hundred dollars for a piece of equipment and then it fails. I understand that happens. More frustrated when replacement parts arrive defective.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1957304 said:


> So the whole thing failed?


Nope just power pack. The unit works. Had an electrition from FD here last night and he had a power pack with him that he uses to test stuff. Same Volt/amp output that I need. THe unit turned on and worked as it was intended too.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1957312 said:


> Bad out of the box. Never even hooked it up. Tested it with a volt meter first for ohms and then volts plugged in to several outlets.
> 
> Frustrated when you pay several hundred dollars for a piece of equipment and then it fails. I understand that happens. More frustrated when replacement parts arrive defective.


Why dont you just return the entire thing


----------



## Bill1090

cbservicesllc;1957306 said:


> I want to say we've salted outside of plowing about half a dozen times


You guys are not doing too bad then.


----------



## Bill1090

It's official, non stop coverage thru the weekend. No HTH.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1957316 said:


> Why dont you just return the entire thing


Because I will have a hole in my furnace and it took several hours to set up and I have too many other things to deal with. Plus it's 1 yr warrenty from manufacture and I have extended warrenty from Menards.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1957325 said:


> Because I will have a hole in my furnace and it took several hours to set up and I have too many other things to deal with. Plus it's 1 yr warrenty from manufacture and I have extended warrenty from Menards.


Ooo, you didnt specify what it was, could have been a thermastat or anything.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1957330 said:


> Ooo, you didnt specify what it was, could have been a thermastat or anything.


Whole home humidifier.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1957315 said:


> Nope just power pack. The unit works. Had an electrition from FD here last night and he had a power pack with him that he uses to test stuff. Same Volt/amp output that I need. THe unit turned on and worked as it was intended too.


Well it sounds like you've got it pretty well nailed down... Might be a stretch, but did you try Menard's?


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1957333 said:


> Well it sounds like you've got it pretty well nailed down... Might be a stretch, but did you try Menard's?


Called them because of extended warrenty. They told me to call Honeywell. Their warrenty won't kick in until November this year.


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1957333 said:


> Well it sounds like you've got it pretty well nailed down... Might be a stretch, but did you try Menard's?


Menards will take anything back usually with no questions.


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;1957340 said:


> Called them because of extended warrenty. They told me to call Honeywell. Their warrenty won't kick in until November this year.


If menards stocks it just bring it back to menards. They might tell you that over the phone but bring it in they will exchange it. I will bet a case of beer on it. Give it to me I will get it returned guaranteed.


----------



## Greenery

Ranger620;1957343 said:


> If menards stocks it just bring it back to menards. They might tell you that over the phone but bring it in they will exchange it. I will bet a case of beer on it. Give it to me I will get it returned guaranteed.


I agree, take it off bring it in and exchange it. Bring it home and reinstall. Problem solved with no threats, no phone calls, bell dinging or b.s.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1957346 said:


> I agree, take it off bring it in and exchange it. Bring it home and reinstall. Problem solved with no threats, no phone calls, bell dinging or b.s.


Especially if it's new.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1957358 said:


> Especially if it's new.


Figured that you would have posted dozen of food pictures by now.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1957343 said:


> If menards stocks it just bring it back to menards. They might tell you that over the phone but bring it in they will exchange it. I will bet a case of beer on it. Give it to me I will get it returned guaranteed.


Kind of what I was thinking


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1957360 said:


> Figured that you would have posted dozen of food pictures by now.


----------



## Bill1090

Wind sure is picking up out there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1957401 said:


> Wind sure is picking up out there.


Wind chill advisory out now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1.5 hours of steak. I have to check out.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1957420 said:


> 1.5 hours of steak. I have to check out.


Once I get done with the diet I'm on the first place I'm going to is Fogo.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1957423 said:


> Once I get done with the diet I'm on the first place I'm going to is Fogo.


Is actually good? Have heard mixed reviews from people.


----------



## chris pitkin

Looking for info on maintenance products like lubricants (e.g. Aero Kroil, Fluid Film, Krown K73, Lubra-Seal or others) and also cleaners like Neutro-wash or others. Thanks!


----------



## Bill1090

chris pitkin;1957436 said:


> Looking for info on maintenance products like lubricants (e.g. Aero Kroil, Fluid Film, Krown K73, Lubra-Seal or others) and also cleaners like Neutro-wash or others. Thanks!


What kind of info do you seek?


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1957420 said:


> 1.5 hours of steak. I have to check out.


How much did you order?!?


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;1957439 said:


> How much did you order?!?


Its all you can eat.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;1957441 said:


> Its all you can eat.


OMG! I might have to make a trip north!

Edit: Nevermind. Just remembered we have a steak buffet here too.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1957434 said:


> Is actually good? Have heard mixed reviews from people.


Oh yeah!!!


----------



## chris pitkin

Bill1090;1957438 said:


> What kind of info do you seek?


What works - what doesn't - what works best - personal experiences with products. Every product I mentioned will claim to be the best on their web sites - I want to know about real world experiences.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;1957445 said:


> OMG! I might have to make a trip north!
> 
> Edit: Nevermind. Just remembered we have a steak buffet here too.


This isn't your run of the mill all you can eat steak...


----------



## Doughboy12

chris pitkin;1957453 said:


> What works - what doesn't - what works best - personal experiences with products. Every product I mentioned will claim to be the best on their web sites - I want to know about real world experiences.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


This is a weather thread....FYI :laughing: :waving:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1957454 said:


> This isn't your run of the mill all you can eat steak...


Top end Brazilian steak.


----------



## Bill1090

Thanks a lot guys. Now my mouth is watering for steak!


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;1957458 said:


> Thanks a lot guys. Now my mouth is watering for tube steak!


Fixed it for you....:waving:


----------



## Bill1090

chris pitkin;1957453 said:


> What works - what doesn't - what works best - personal experiences with products. Every product I mentioned will claim to be the best on their web sites - I want to know about real world experiences.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I've used fluid film. I like it. It depends on what you want to use it for though. Are you talking for your plow or for loosening bolts?


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;1957459 said:


> Fixed it for you....:waving:


He's alive!


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;1957464 said:


> He's alive!


Wait, what?????? We're my posts not showing up?
I sure could see them...lol


----------



## Doughboy12

Maybe I was on double secret probation and don't know it...:laughing:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Watching cops. They are charging a guy with a misdemeanor for carrying tools around. He's up to no good I'm sure, but a misdemeanor for having tools?


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1957507 said:


> Watching cops. They are charging a guy with a misdemeanor for carrying tools around. He's up to no good I'm sure, but a misdemeanor for having tools?


Like going into a store with an empty backpack. "Tools of the trade." All about intent.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1957521 said:


> Like going into a store with an empty backpack. "Tools of the trade." All about intent.


Or bolt cutters, lock picks, drills, etc.

I would assume if he had a 3/8" rachet, some screw drivers, level and a hammer they would ask if he could build them a dog house.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1957457 said:


> Top end Brazilian steak.


I love a little shaved Brazilian jerky,


----------



## NorthernProServ

Hennepin county running around with two brand new trucks, don't even look like they dropped the blades yet.


----------



## albhb3

on tonight's menu taxes and a side of chipotle


----------



## albhb3

TKLAWN;1957529 said:


> I love a little shaved Brazilian jerky,


you animal


----------



## albhb3

jimslawnsnow;1957507 said:


> Watching cops. They are charging a guy with a misdemeanor for carrying tools around. He's up to no good I'm sure, but a misdemeanor for having tools?


my old bosses brother was on there hid in a bush and got the dog sicked on him not pretty


----------



## unit28

Word of the day......

Chronostratigraphic units


----------



## albhb3

unit28;1957545 said:


> Word of the day......
> 
> Chronostratigraphic units


isn't that two I may not be an elite math mind


----------



## unit28

albhb3;1957547 said:


> isn't that two I may not be an elite math mind


Nope
Its one word 
plural though


----------



## Bill1090

unit28;1957545 said:


> Word of the day......
> 
> Chronostratigraphic units


What do rocks have to do with snow?


----------



## albhb3

unit28;1957555 said:


> Nope
> Its one word
> plural though


you cant fool me


----------



## unit28

Unbound morphemes.......sp
Dog catcher

Dishwasher


Correlation key..... bound/unbound


----------



## unit28

Bill1090;1957556 said:


> What do rocks have to do with snow?


Algorithms.......


----------



## unit28

Snow provides large seasonal storage of freshwater, and information about the distribution of snow mass as snow water equivalent (SWE) is important for hydrological planning and detecting climate change impacts. Large regional disagreements remain between estimates from reanalyses, remote sensing and modelling. Assimilating passive microwave information improves SWE estimates in many regions, but the assimilation must account for how microwave scattering depends on snow stratigraphy. Physical snow models can estimate snow stratigraphy, but users must consider the computational expense of model complexity versus acceptable errors. Using data from the National Aeronautics and Space Administration Cold Land Processes Experiment and the Helsinki University of Technology microwave emission model of layered snowpacks, it is shown that simulations of the brightness temperature difference between 19 and 37*GHz vertically polarised microwaves are consistent with advanced microwave scanning radiometer-earth observing system and special sensor microwave imager retrievals once known stratigraphic information is used. Simulated brightness temperature differences for an individual snow profile depend on the provided stratigraphic detail. Relative to a profile defined at the 10-cm resolution of density and temperature measurements, the error introduced by simplification to a single layer of average properties increases approximately linearly with snow mass. If this brightness temperature error is converted into SWE using a traditional retrieval method, then it is equivalent to ±13*mm SWE (7*% of total) at a depth of 100*cm. This error is reduced to ±5.6*mm SWE (3*% of total) for a two-layer model.


----------



## qualitycut

Well my driver goes back to work on monday, cafe.


----------



## CityGuy

Your welcome Green.


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ;1957532 said:


> Hennepin county running around with two brand new trucks, don't even look like they dropped the blades yet.


I heard they replaced around 10.


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;1957591 said:


> I heard they replaced around 10.


Is that strobe right rear blue?


----------



## CityGuy

25 partly cloudy
Feels like 9


----------



## CityGuy

Saved the house. Lost the garage in greens area.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

this looks goofy for some reason

http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckar...13&compaction=on&mean_mt=on&max_mt=on&mean=on


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NWS has 1" for me starting noon sunday and ending Monday at 6pm


----------



## NorthernProServ

CityGuy;1957592 said:


> Is that strobe right rear blue?


Yes, both on the right side are blue. Have not seen many with blue, only a hand full at best.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1957588 said:


> Your welcome Green.


it's not like you had better things to do.


----------



## NorthernProServ

CityGuy;1957591 said:


> I heard they replaced around 10.


Do you know about what one costs once they are all upfitted?


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1957597 said:


> Saved the house. Lost the garage in greens area.


and made a downhill ski area!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

City guy.....Its looks like you guys bought an Etnyre Distributor. Our salesman in the Dakotas let me know they just took it in on trade. I have pictures of it on a job now too.  No we are not buying it. The tank looks clean though. I wish I knew what they paid on the trade in.


----------



## banonea

NorthernProServ;1957611 said:


> Yes, both on the right side are blue. Have not seen many with blue, only a hand full at best.


Most of the city/country trucks here are like that


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1957574 said:


> Well my chauffeur goes back to work on monday, cafe.


Fixed it for you...wait, what? You have chauffeur?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

albhb3;1957547 said:


> isn't that two I may not be an elite math mind


Probably common core math


----------



## jimslawnsnow

is this site really slow for anyone else? takes forever to load


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Doughboy12;1957631 said:


> Fixed it for you...wait, what? You have chauffeur?


Don't you? Most of us sit in the passenger seat and run the plow controller, how do you do it?


----------



## Green Grass

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1957648 said:


> Don't you? Most of us sit in the passenger seat and run the plow controller, how do you do it?


I sleep in the back seat


----------



## SnowGuy73

Up to around an inch Sunday!!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1957673 said:


> Up to around an inch Sunday!!


That will change


----------



## SSS Inc.

So how can these guys just divert creeks and other water no questions asked in Alaska? Is it just a free for all up there?
#goldrush #moredredgeplease #ihatehashtags #winterisover


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1957690 said:


> So how can these guys just divert creeks and other water no questions asked in Alaska? Is it just a free for all up there?
> #goldrush #moredredgeplease #ihatehashtags #winterisover


Idk i know a few seasons ago something happened at the old Hofmann claim. Maybe it depends on where it actually goes to or something. That could just be a stream from other stuff being diverted.

Is winter really over?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1957690 said:


> So how can these guys just divert creeks and other water no questions asked in Alaska? Is it just a free for all up there?
> #goldrush #moredredgeplease #ihatehashtags #winterisover


I would imagine stuff different up there. The guy who was in excavator replacing all the culverts under our road worked in Utah or Wyoming maybe both, but there you dig the while bury the culvert. Done in a few hours. Here you need to put the dirt in the opposite order you dig out. First out last in. Takes them 4 days a culvert. We have maybe 8-10 in 8 miles to town. Maybe more. Just think of the extra fuel and payroll


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1957673 said:


> Up to around an inch Sunday!!


Did you see what I posted a page or two ago?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1957694 said:


> Idk i know a few seasons ago something happened at the old Hofmann claim. Maybe it depends on where it actually goes to or something. That could just be a stream from other stuff being diverted.
> 
> Is winter really over?


No..................


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;1957690 said:


> So how can these guys just divert creeks and other water no questions asked in Alaska? Is it just a free for all up there?
> #goldrush #moredredgeplease #ihatehashtags #winterisover


I'm sure there are permits involved. Here you can't even put rip rap on the bank of the river without permits.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;1957699 said:


> I'm sure there are permits involved. Here you can't even put rip rap on the bank of the river without permits.


Maybe. Hard to tell when you watch on TV if they actually make these decisions so quick. It just seems like they divert this, dam that all the time.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1957698 said:


> No..................


Well hopefully they all end at 5 pm then


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1957698 said:


> No..................


I bet it's close though


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1957695 said:


> I would imagine stuff different up there. The guy who was in excavator replacing all the culverts under our road worked in Utah or Wyoming maybe both, but there you dig the while bury the culvert. Done in a few hours. Here you need to put the dirt in the opposite order you dig out. First out last in. Takes them 4 days a culvert. We have maybe 8-10 in 8 miles to town. Maybe more. Just think of the extra fuel and payroll


What a waste of money and time.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1957705 said:


> Maybe. Hard to tell when you watch on TV if they actually make these decisions so quick. It just seems like they divert this, dam that all the time.


The power of editing


----------



## Bill1090

Uh oh. I'm up to 1" for Monday.


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;1957710 said:


> The power of editing


This.......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1957708 said:


> What a waste of money and time.


I agree, but like its been discussed a few hundred times about things the govertment does


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1957711 said:


> Uh oh. I'm up to 1" for Monday.


I have an inch from Sunday noon til Monday 6pm. 30 hours to get that? Come on. Bout ready to say piss on this and leave for down south. But its cold there too I guess


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1957706 said:


> Well hopefully they all end at 5 pm then





jimslawnsnow;1957707 said:


> I bet it's close though


I bet it will be a typical Spring. Might get some action first two weeks of March then its over.

Surprisingly we are only like 12" behind normal snow so far. I still think we somehow get into the 40" territory before its over. If not we have an almost unheard of year on our hands based on our early season snow.

Tomorrow will be one of the top five coldest Valentine Days on record!


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1957710 said:


> The power of editing


Yeah, but around here it would take 6 months to get approval to divert a creek. That would be one heck of an edit!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1957719 said:


> I bet it will be a typical Spring. Might get some action first two weeks of March then its over.
> 
> Surprisingly we are only like 12" behind normal snow so far. I still think we somehow get into the 40" territory before its over. If not we have an almost unheard of year on our hands based on our early season snow.
> 
> Tomorrow will be one of the top five coldest Valentine Days on record!


What about the winter 3 or 4 years ago, maybe longer but we got snow early then hardly any more the rest of the year


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1957719 said:


> I bet it will be a typical Spring. Might get some action first two weeks of March then its over.
> 
> Surprisingly we are only like 12" behind normal snow so far. I still think we somehow get into the 40" territory before its over. If not we have an almost unheard of year on our hands based on our early season snow.
> 
> Tomorrow will be one of the top five coldest Valentine Days on record!


I started in 06/07 and never plowed in march except the last 2 seasons


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1957722 said:


> Yeah, but around here it would take 6 months to get approval to divert a creek. That would be one heck of an edit!


But it has a lot to with economy too I bet up there. Just think of all the goods and services that go with mining


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;1957717 said:


> I have an inch from Sunday noon til Monday 6pm. 30 hours to get that? Come on. Bout ready to say piss on this and leave for down south. But its cold there too I guess


Record highs out in Cali today...


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1957724 said:


> What about the winter 3 or 4 years ago, maybe longer but we got snow early then hardly any more the rest of the year


It was a little different. November 3.0 Dec 7.3 Jan 4.6 Feb 6.1 Mar 1.3

A bunch of small totals spread out evenly over the winter.



jimslawnsnow;1957725 said:


> I started in 06/07 and never plowed in march except the last 2 seasons


We had a couple year drought here in the metro as well but out of the last 10 years only three had less than 4.6" in March. Four at 11" or more. Its usually good for at least one event.

Here is a link to some of the old history. http://climate.umn.edu/text/historical/mspsnow.txt 2005/06 was an interesting year. I remember March saving the season for us.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

The wind is howlin here


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1957617 said:


> it's not like you had better things to do.


Me never. Always glad to help you out.


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ;1957611 said:


> Yes, both on the right side are blue. Have not seen many with blue, only a hand full at best.


They use to years ago, then went away from it for some reason.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1957757 said:


> They use to yeats ago, then went away from it for some rereason.


when you pick up a studer?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1957730 said:


> Record highs out in Cali today...


Too rich for me though


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1957734 said:


> It was a little different. November 3.0 Dec 7.3 Jan 4.6 Feb 6.1 Mar 1.3
> 
> A bunch of small totals spread out evenly over the winter.
> 
> We had a couple year drought here in the metro as well but out of the last 10 years only three had less than 4.6" in March. Four at 11" or more. Its usually good for at least one event.
> 
> Here is a link to some of the old history. http://climate.umn.edu/text/historical/mspsnow.txt 2005/06 was an interesting year. I remember March saving the season for us.


Maybe we didn't get as much down here, but I would have to double check but am 99% sure that I haven't billed out snow for march except the last 2 years. I remember last year we didn't get much on some other of those April snows, when bano went to help lwnmr. As an example


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1957767 said:


> Maybe we didn't get as much down here, but I would have to double check but am 99% sure that I haven't billed out snow for march except the last 2 years. I remember last year we didn't get much on some other of those April snows, when bano went to help lwnmr. As an example


100 miles can make a huge difference. A lot of the march stuff just brings rain to our south.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1957770 said:


> 100 miles can make a huge difference. A lot of the march stuff just brings rain to our south.


Prior to the last couple years I had no idea what happened weather wise in other parts of the state as I wasn't a memeber here


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1957566 said:


> Snow provides large seasonal storage of freshwater, and information about the distribution of snow mass as snow water equivalent (SWE) is important for hydrological planning and detecting climate change impacts. Large regional disagreements remain between estimates from reanalyses, remote sensing and modelling. Assimilating passive microwave information improves SWE estimates in many regions, but the assimilation must account for how microwave scattering depends on snow stratigraphy. Physical snow models can estimate snow stratigraphy, but users must consider the computational expense of model complexity versus acceptable errors. Using data from the National Aeronautics and Space Administration Cold Land Processes Experiment and the Helsinki University of Technology microwave emission model of layered snowpacks, it is shown that simulations of the brightness temperature difference between 19 and 37*GHz vertically polarised microwaves are consistent with advanced microwave scanning radiometer-earth observing system and special sensor microwave imager retrievals once known stratigraphic information is used. Simulated brightness temperature differences for an individual snow profile depend on the provided stratigraphic detail. Relative to a profile defined at the 10-cm resolution of density and temperature measurements, the error introduced by simplification to a single layer of average properties increases approximately linearly with snow mass. If this brightness temperature error is converted into SWE using a traditional retrieval method, then it is equivalent to ±13*mm SWE (7*% of total) at a depth of 100*cm. This error is reduced to ±5.6*mm SWE (3*% of total) for a two-layer model.


Yeeeeeeah... I totally understood all of that


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1957780 said:


> Yeeeeeeah... I totally understood all of that


Great!! Now explain it to me


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ;1957620 said:


> Do you know about what one costs once they are all upfitted?


Depending on options or if roll off or not, single is around 150,000 and tandom is around 200,000.

Roll off's can run 200,000 or more if you get say a patch unit and a dump box and a v box or anti icing unit. Those are probably pretty close genearl figures.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have like 2" from noon Sunday to Midnight Monday night.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1957621 said:


> and made a downhill ski area!!


Yes watched the smurf biff it 2 times picking hose up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

All of my schools and banks are closed Monday, it just can't all come Sunday night?


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1957622 said:


> City guy.....Its looks like you guys bought an Etnyre Distributor. Our salesman in the Dakotas let me know they just took it in on trade. I have pictures of it on a job now too.  No we are not buying it. The tank looks clean though. I wish I knew what they paid on the trade in.


No idea. Last I heard we were still looking at chassis. Guess I better ask about it. 
The tank aside from a few items that I sent you is clean. Chassis needed a little tlc.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1957653 said:


> I sleep in the back seat


Kids drive for you?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If you look at the SREF, we have virtually no shot at 1".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

6 am Monday morning, takes 12 hours to get 1" @ 12:1.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1957785 said:


> I have like 2" from noon Sunday to Midnight Monday night.


I want to get out of some family plans on Sunday, 1.5" is prefect for that


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1957722 said:


> Yeah, but around here it would take 6 months to get approval to divert a creek. That would be one heck of an edit!


Unless it's under a road. then it's like 6 minutes to get them.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1957791 said:


> If you look at the SREF, we have virtually no shot at 1".


I don't see much of a shot at more than a 1/2" Prolonged flurries isn't going to cut it.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1957759 said:


> when you pick up a studer?


Fat fingers


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1957793 said:


> 6 am Monday morning, takes 12 hours to get 1" @ 12:1.


NWS is using 20:1 when I last checked.


----------



## CityGuy

4 calls today. Been a busy day. No wonder I didn't get anything done.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1957800 said:


> NWS is using 20:1 when I last checked.


I suppose I should start paying attention to that.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1957785 said:


> I have like 2" from noon Sunday to Midnight Monday night.


Forest lake says under half


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1957808 said:


> Forest lake says under half


Check the hourly. Mine shows 1.6".


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1957806 said:


> I suppose I should start paying attention to that.


Nah. It isn't worth it.


----------



## qualitycut

Did the new nam just drop?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1957810 said:


> Check the hourly. Mine shows 1.6".


Hmm. Weird says less than half but more on hourly.


----------



## NorthernProServ

CityGuy;1957783 said:


> Depending on options or if roll off or not, single is around 150,000 and tandom is around 200,000.
> 
> Roll off's can run 200,000 or more if you get say a patch unit and a dump box and a v box or anti icing unit. Those are probably pretty close genearl figures.


For some reason I was thinking they would be a lot more.

200k sounds like a deal knowing that a 1 ton stickers at 65k.


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ;1957815 said:


> For some reason I was thinking they would be a lot more.
> 
> 200k sounds like a deal knowing that a 1 ton stickers at 65k.


Remember no tax on that I believe or reduced rate. And it's on bid. So companies go "best" deal they can to get government to buy from them.


----------



## NorthernProServ

CityGuy;1957819 said:


> Remember no tax on that I believe or reduced rate. And it's on bid. So companies go "best" deal they can to get government to buy from them.


Gotcha....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gonna haveta email MN Dept of Revenue again. Still haven't seen anything on my adjusted sales tax return .


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1957831 said:


> Gonna haveta email MN Dept of Revenue again. Still haven't seen anything on my adjusted sales tax return .


Im sure they are not in a hurry when then owe you money. Funny how that works


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1957831 said:


> Gonna haveta email MN Dept of Revenue again. Still haven't seen anything on my adjusted sales tax return .


Did I dream this or did you once say that this raised a red flag with them?


----------



## Greenery

I'll ask them for ya when I go there Wednesday.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;1957836 said:


> Did I dream this or did you once say that this raised a red flag with them?


He did,think he said they turned it over to the audit department


----------



## SSS Inc.

NorthernProServ;1957838 said:


> He did,think he said they turned it over to the audit department


Thats what I thought.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1957838 said:


> He did,think he said they turned it over to the audit department


Of course they would, an honest mistake then asks to get money back thats his they are probably going to make it hell.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1957840 said:


> Of course they would, an honest mistake then asks to get money back thats his they are probably going to make it hell.


But did he return it to the client, that is the question?


----------



## NorthernProServ

Drakeslayer;1957854 said:


> But did he return it to the client, that is the question?


**sound effects**

dun dun dun


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1957854 said:


> But did he return it to the client, that is the question?


I guess that would depend on if he billed it that way or not, he may have just bid it at x amount than thought he had to pay sales tax or he could have had a smaller project he charged tax on and then paid tax on all the other. Not sure


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1957690 said:


> So how can these guys just divert creeks and other water no questions asked in Alaska? Is it just a free for all up there?
> #goldrush #moredredgeplease #ihatehashtags #winterisover


Guaeantee they have allocation for irrigation

My grandpa was head watemaster up in the Wasatch. He was in charge of irrigation locks. dams
etc for blacksfork and davis ditch. The water came from off the mountain 
It was for ranches that used it for flood irrigation


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1957719 said:


> I bet it will be a typical Spring. Might get some action first two weeks of March then its over.
> 
> Surprisingly we are only like 12" behind normal snow so far. I still think we somehow get into the 40" territory before its over. If not we have an almost unheard of year on our hands based on our early season snow.
> 
> Tomorrow will be one of the top five coldest Valentine Days on record!


Actually mid 50's


----------



## SnowGuy73

0° windy few clouds.


----------



## Bill1090

3* with windchill of -15.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Wow that wind is raw


----------



## jimslawnsnow

That's a lot of money for an almost 20 year old mower

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/grd/4891222751.html


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/grd/4883147966.html


----------



## unit28

Hey.....
That steiner will have the diesel engine 
Might fit lmns kubota zt


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;1957854 said:


> But did he return it to the client, that is the question?


I billed it as a total of $15,000, no sales tax.

Then I adjusted my invoice and divided the total by 1.07125 to get the amount that would have been invoiced plus sales tax and that's what's in my books.

I then, then broke it down on my end between bush trimming and all of the "landscape contract" items, and that's the adjusted one I turned in.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I've gone from 1.4" on the hourly to .4".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1957837 said:


> I'll ask them for ya when I go there Wednesday.


Why are you going on Wednesday?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Novak Weather

February 12 at 7:28am · 
.

Bitter Arctic air has shoved the Storm track well south & east of MN/WI. Quiet for the next 7 days. Sorry snow lovers.


----------



## CityGuy

-3
Feels like -32
Windy


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1957988 said:


> -3
> Feels like -32
> Windy


I believe that you mean cold as Cafe!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Now I'm back up to .8" from tomorrow at 6 am to noon Monday.


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1957868 said:


> Actually mid 50's


For temp or snow totals?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1958013 said:


> Now I'm back up to .8" from tomorrow at 6 am to noon Monday.


It will change 5 more times


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1958019 said:


> It will change 15 more times


Fixed it for you.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1958017 said:


> For temp or snow totals?


That's kinda what I was wondering as well


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1958017 said:


> For temp or snow totals?


Guessing he's talking temps since he also said people will be putting down fert


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1958046 said:


> Guessing he's talking temps since he also said people will be putting down fert


Thats what i was thinking but the only Mention sss made was in the 40 in for snow so i couldn't decide


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Accu has 1-3" for me tomorrow night.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Accu also barely has any 40's for the month of March now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS has me back to .4" now.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1957990 said:


> I believe that you mean cold as Cafe!!!


Glad that fire was yesterday.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1958024 said:


> Fixed it for you.


This...........


----------



## CityGuy

Nascar unlimited tonight at 7. Can't wait.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1957957 said:


> Why are you going on Wednesday?


Because that's when my appointment is.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1958066 said:


> Because that's when my appointment is.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1958061 said:


> Glad that fire was yesterday.


Today would have sucked.


----------



## CityGuy

How they build the trucks we use.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1958071 said:


> Today would have sucked.


That house would have been toast today with this wind.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1958074 said:


> That house would have been toast today with this wind.


But I would have stayed warm then


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1958075 said:


> But I would have stayed warm then


And you would have needed a radio operator.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1958017 said:


> For temp or snow totals?


I was wondering as well


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1958051 said:


> Accu also barely has any 40's for the month of March now.


Just looked a few hours ago. Seems like I had several


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1958017 said:


> For temp or snow totals?


Hoping snow
WSE ratios will be higher through the rest of feb
here

Just need moisture


----------



## NorthernProServ

CityGuy;1958073 said:


> How they build the trucks we use.


Interesting

2 miles of hydraulic hoses...wow.

Kinda funny showing Stillwater inmates helping in the build.


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;1958091 said:


> Just looked a few hours ago. Seems like I had several


We're sometimes opposite from Alaska


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1958049 said:


> Accu has 1-3" for me tomorrow night.


Same here.....


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1958053 said:


> NWS has me back to .4" now.


.6" here.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1958095 said:


> Same here.....


Yet NWS says snow mainly from noon to 4.


----------



## unit28

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1958046 said:


> Guessing he's talking temps since he also said people will be putting down fert


Noooooo....sigh

I said gran apps 
Pre apps


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1958051 said:


> Accu also barely has any 40's for the month of March now.


I see just about all 30's until the end of the month from them, one or two days of upper 40's...at this time


----------



## NorthernProServ

unit28;1958098 said:


> Noooooo....sigh
> 
> I said gran apps
> Pre apps


I would be good with the end of March or first 2 weeks in April to get going.


----------



## NorthernProServ

TWC says less then 1" for tomorrow, cold all week.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Boston is going to get it again, 10"~18".
Even Atlanta talking ice storm.


----------



## unit28

Plus the high winds and low wc.....bummer¿


----------



## Doughboy12

NorthernProServ;1958093 said:


> Interesting
> 
> 2 miles of hydraulic hoses...wow.
> 
> Kinda funny showing Stillwater inmates helping in the build.


Yes isn't it nice...the state undercutting hard working honest MN businesses with a "captive" cheap workforce. So proud.


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ;1958093 said:


> Interesting
> 
> 2 miles of hydraulic hoses...wow.
> 
> Kinda funny showing Stillwater inmates helping in the build.


I found the Stillwater part intersting too. Was not aware of that.

As far as hydraulics it seems plasable. 
Pressure and returns on all of these:
Spinner
Auger
Rear wing, both front push plate and back part 4 total lines
Pushbar for wing
Underbody. And if reversable then 2 additional lines.
Front plow. If reversable then 4 total lines.
Dump box

Our tanks hold 30 gallons of oil to run all of this.


----------



## unit28

Meanwhile back home 



This Afternoon Sunny, with a high near 76. Southwest wind around 5 mph.


Tonight Mostly clear, with a low around 48. South wind 5 to 10 mph becoming east southeast after midnight.


----------



## snowman55

No way it's 10,000 feet of hose. That would be 400-500 runs from front to back.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1958118 said:


> Meanwhile back home
> 
> This Afternoon Sunny, with a high near 76. Southwest wind around 5 mph.
> 
> Tonight Mostly clear, with a low around 48. South wind 5 to 10 mph becoming east southeast after midnight.


What in the world made you move away?


----------



## Ranger620

snowman55;1958119 said:


> No way it's 10,000 feet of hose. That would be 400-500 runs from front to back.


I agree no way it could be that much.


----------



## Doughboy12

Hoses AND wires or just wires....maybe.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Ranger620;1958125 said:


> I agree no way it could be that much.


Maybe they are including all wiring in that number too?


----------



## Doughboy12

NorthernProServ;1958131 said:


> Maybe they are including all wiring in that number too?


 just under the wire....pun intended. :waving:


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;1958123 said:


> What in the world made you move away?


Because 
Id rather wear a jacket in july


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1958134 said:


> Because
> Id rather wear a jacket in july


A normal year here you don't get to do that. Ideally I'd like to head south in the winter.


----------



## Doughboy12

unit28;1958134 said:


> Because
> Id rather wear clothes in july


Fixed it.... Thumbs Up


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1958137 said:


> A normal year here you don't get to do that. Ideally I'd like to head south in the winter.


This.......some day. I already have a place. (I am scheduled to inherit)


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ;1958131 said:


> Maybe they are including all wiring in that number too?


They said 2 miles of hose and "other items". I would bet wiring is included.


----------



## Doughboy12

Didn't know MNDOT had any pull plows.


----------



## unit28

I usually go ...farther north.... in July for the holiday


Its cool enough for me to wear a jacket around the lake cabin


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1958140 said:


> This.......some day. I already have a place. (I am scheduled to inherit)


Same here!


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1958153 said:


> Didn't know MNDOT had any pull plows.


MG shop has 1 for sure. I have seen it on 494. I think it only goes out at night due to traffic unless they are gang plowing.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1958167 said:


> Same here!


Florence AZ. by all the Super Max prisons...no. Not in it.


----------



## NorthernProServ

CityGuy;1958168 said:


> MG shop has 1 for sure. I have seen it on 494. I think it only goes out at night due to traffic unless they are gang plowing.


I have seen one, heading north on 94 from the split in MG


----------



## NorthernProServ

CityGuy;1958146 said:


> They said 2 miles of hose and "other items". I would bet wiring is included.


Must be it.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

snowman55;1958119 said:


> No way it's 10,000 feet of hose. That would be 400-500 runs from front to back.


Absolutely no way!


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1958098 said:


> Noooooo....sigh
> 
> I said gran apps
> Pre apps


Sooooooo... granular apps of pre emergent? Meaning soil temps getting to the 50's?


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1958168 said:


> MG shop has 1 for sure. I have seen it on 494. I think it only goes out at night due to traffic unless they are gang plowing.


Yeah I think they have 3 or 4


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Forest Lake 35 uses one of those pull plows.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1958169 said:


> Florence AZ. by all the Super Max prisons...no. Not in it.


Scottsdale for me


----------



## mnlefty

NorthernProServ;1958172 said:


> I have seen one, heading north on 94 from the split in MG


Have seen one in the same area.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Where did Lwnmwrs comment about Steak go???? I'm getting confused.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1958212 said:


> Where did Lwnmwrs comment about Steak go???? I'm getting confused.


Down the toilet. It's gone now


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1958212 said:


> Where did Lwnmwrs comment about Steak go???? I'm getting confused.


No food talk.

2 windy and sunny


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1958214 said:


> Down the toilet. It's gone now


Too controversial for the thread I guess.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1958212 said:


> Where did Lwnmwrs comment about Steak go???? I'm getting confused.


They are baby sitting us again.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1958219 said:


> They are baby sitting us again.


Its not like he said he had the sharts or anything.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Well I crushed some Culvers today out in Orono. It was awesome.


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1958112 said:


> Yes isn't it nice...the state undercutting hard working honest MN businesses with a "captive" cheap workforce. So proud.


MN is not the only state to do it


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1958222 said:


> MN is not the only state to do it


I am actually glad they are using them. Why let them sit when they can be productive on our dime and possibly learning skills they can use when released.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

There are now 3 different versions of NWS' website, or ways to access.

The actual site, NOAA app we all use, and the new "experimental widget" they released the other day.

All 3 have different hourly rates for me for tomorrow.

One has .4", one .7" and one .9".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1958221 said:


> Well I crushed some Culvers today out in Orono. It was awesome.


Yeah, I won't be eating red meat for a while.


----------



## CityGuy

4° sunny 
Feels like -13


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1958235 said:


> 4° sunny
> Feels like -13


heat wave!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1958222 said:


> MN is not the only state to do it


Well I guess that makes it OK. :laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1958226 said:


> I am actually glad they are using them. Why let them sit when they can be productive on our dime and possibly learning skills they can use when released.


Well we should let them drive plow trucks too then. Lock them in the truck. They all have GPS in them. 
How you like it now?


----------



## Green Grass

Doughboy12;1958255 said:


> Well we should let them drive plow trucks too then. Lock them in the truck. They all have GPS in them.
> How you like it now?


That is a great idea!! we better put remote kill switch in them just in case.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;1958226 said:


> I am actually glad they are using them. Why let them sit when they can be productive on our dime and possibly learning skills they can use when released.


I feel thw same way.....


----------



## qualitycut

They should put them to work mowing parks and cleaning up trash. I think they already do some of that


----------



## Greenery

banonea;1958269 said:


> I feel thw same way.....


What percentage end up right back in prison?

Alot of good those skills are doing them there.

I have an acquaintance that's been in and out of jail/prison since 18, he's 37 now. The only thing you could teach him to keep him out of jail is a course on how not to get caught.

As a matter of fact he's in jail right now.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1958273 said:


> They should put them to work mowing parks and cleaning up trash. I think they already do some of that


The sentence to serve does that.


----------



## Green Grass

Greenery;1958275 said:


> What percentage end up right back in prison?
> 
> Alot of good those skills are doing them there.
> 
> I have an acquaintance that's been in and out of jail/prison since 18, he's 37 now. I don't care what kind of cafe you teach him it isn't going to keep him from going back again.





banonea;1958269 said:


> I feel thw same way.....


I look at it if we are going to pay for them we might as well get some good labor out of them. I bet that they save at least $10,000 per truck. which is money the state can put into other things.


----------



## Greenery

Green Grass;1958280 said:


> I look at it if we are going to pay for them we might as well get some good labor out of them. I bet that they save at least $10,000 per truck. which is money the state can put into other things.


If they are truly saving money than I would agree. For some reason I have a feeling their isn't much savings though.


----------



## banonea

Greenery;1958275 said:


> What percentage end up right back in prison?
> 
> Alot of good those skills are doing them there.
> 
> I have an acquaintance that's been in and out of jail/prison since 18, he's 37 now. The only thing you could teach him to keep him out of jail is a course on how not to get caught.
> 
> As a matter of fact he's in jail right now.


Not all are like that. At some point they learn or die.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;1958295 said:


> If they are truly saving money than I would agree. For some reason I have a feeling their isn't much savings though.


This... You still need people there to make sure it's done right...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1958303 said:


> This... You still need people there to make sure it's done right...


I have a feeling it actually cost more. After all its the government doing it.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1958244 said:


> heat wave!!!


Yes sir. :salute:


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1958258 said:


> That is a great idea!! we better put remote kill switch in them just in case.


This................


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1958273 said:


> They should put them to work mowing parks and cleaning up trash. I think they already do some of that


Our parks and forestry uses county sts for clean up, tree triming(no saws just drag) planting flowers, things like that.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1958280 said:


> I look at it if we are going to pay for them we might as well get some good labor out of them. I bet that they save at least $10,000 per truck. which is money the state can put into other things.


This...............


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1958312 said:


> Our parks and forestry uses county sts for clean up, tree triming(no saws just drag) planting flowers, things like that.


I see them running around with push mowers here.


----------



## CityGuy

Greenery;1958275 said:


> What percentage end up right back in prison?
> 
> Alot of good those skills are doing them there.
> 
> I have an acquaintance that's been in and out of jail/prison since 18, he's 37 now. The only thing you could teach him to keep him out of jail is a course on how not to get caught.
> 
> As a matter of fact he's in jail right now.


Well if you can back up your findings than I may change my mind. If 3 out of 4 or pick a number come out of jail/prision with a skill and can be productive in society then I consider that a win.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1958315 said:


> I see them running around with push mowers here.


I am sure they do that here too but I just don't see it.


----------



## TKLAWN

CityGuy;1958316 said:


> Well if you can back up your findings than I may change my mind. If 3 out of 4 or pick a number come out of jail/prision with a skill and can be productive in society then I consider that a win.


----------



## Greenery

I did a real quick Google search and I saw anywhere from 40-60%.

And I highly doubt 3 out of 4 are productive citizens with or without training. MAYBE 1 out of 4. 

I say stick them in a cell and let them rot.. prison conditions should be a deterrent not a vacation with free schooling.

I have no sympathy towards those who steal, rob, kill others due to dui, scammers, etc.

Let alone the more serious criminals.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1958233 said:


> Yeah, I won't be eating red meat for a while.


Eat more .chikin.


----------



## albhb3

can anyone tell me where to get tabs for my f350, just the local dmv center, or somewhere else?


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1958315 said:


> I see them running around with push mowers here.


I have even seen them with toro standers


----------



## Green Grass

albhb3;1958330 said:


> can anyone tell me where to get tabs for my f350, just the local dmv center, or somewhere else?


Just go to the DMV


----------



## snowman55

qualitycut;1958305 said:


> I have a feeling it actually cost more. After all its the government doing it.


No doubt. I bet it actually cost 5x more than off the shelf if you factor in all costs. Sounds like another liberal feel good program that does little good except employ more people in government


----------



## albhb3

Green Grass;1958334 said:


> Just go to the DMV


never got my renewal notice either dirty bstards what am I paying them for


----------



## albhb3

snowman55;1958336 said:


> No doubt. I bet it actually cost 5x more than off the shelf if you factor in all costs. Sounds like another liberal feel good program that does little good except employ more people in government


well duh take a program that turns a profit and make it unsustainable


----------



## unit28

Real Sniper on at 9


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

snowman55;1958119 said:


> No way it's 10,000 feet of hose. That would be 400-500 runs from front to back.


Right? People don't think about it they just go wow that's crazy. Think people if each hose was 40' that's 250hoses.


----------



## NorthernProServ

albhb3;1958340 said:


> never got my renewal notice either dirty bstards what am I paying them for


Same here, Bought them in Oct. never got the renewal.

My big gripe about commercial/ Y plates is they renew in February regardless of when you buy it. 

Was about $275.00 total for both trucks for renewal, plus whatever plates + registration was 3 months ago when they were bought.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1958315 said:


> I see them running around with push mowers here.


Not only that but the County program here they actually offer mowing and snow removal ar rates cheaper than ours... Had one mowing a client next to mine...


----------



## albhb3

NorthernProServ;1958351 said:


> Same here, Bought them in Oct. never got the renewal.
> 
> My big gripe about commercial/ Y plates is they renew in February regardless of when you buy it.
> 
> Was about $275.00 total for both trucks for renewal, plus whatever plates + registration was 3 months ago when they were bought.


:laughing: Im in the exact same boat bought at the end of October and went damn those need to be done in feb again...at least it isn't 4-500 like in the f150s


----------



## Green Grass

NorthernProServ;1958351 said:


> Same here, Bought them in Oct. never got the renewal.
> 
> My big gripe about commercial/ Y plates is they renew in February regardless of when you buy it.
> 
> Was about $275.00 total for both trucks for renewal, plus whatever plates + registration was 3 months ago when they were bought.


That's odd I bought my truck last September 2013 and my tabs where good till this February 2015.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

albhb3;1958340 said:


> never got my renewal notice either dirty bstards what am I paying them for


this is the first year we got all of them. had 2 trucks a van and 2 trailers due at the same time :crying:


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;1958316 said:


> Well if you can back up your findings than I may change my mind. If 3 out of 4 or pick a number come out of jail/prision with a skill and can be productive in society then I consider that a win.


^^^^^this^^^^^^


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Steve Fraizer had virtually no snow for tomorrow.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1958363 said:


> That's odd I bought my truck last September 2013 and my tabs where good till this February 2015.


What? Mine are always due the February no matter when i buy it.


----------



## Greenery

banonea;1958375 said:


> ^^^^^this^^^^^^


Back up what findings? I'd rather see either of you back up your findings that training inmates makes any difference and prevents them from committing further criminal activity.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Green Grass;1958363 said:


> That's odd I bought my truck last September 2013 and my tabs where good till this February 2015.


weird, you have Y plates right?


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1958384 said:


> What? Mine are always due the February no matter when i buy it.


This.......


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1958231 said:


> There are now 3 different versions of NWS' website, or ways to access.
> 
> The actual site, NOAA app we all use, and the new "experimental widget" they released the other day.
> 
> All 3 have different hourly rates for me for tomorrow.
> 
> One has .4", one .7" and one .9".


That's dumb!


----------



## albhb3

Green Grass;1958363 said:


> That's odd I bought my truck last September 2013 and my tabs where good till this February 2015.


you musta fell through a crack lucky


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1958363 said:


> That's odd I bought my truck last September 2013 and my tabs where good till this February 2015.


Might be fd plates? Mine are 2 year but I'm not a 1 ton.


----------



## albhb3

Greenery;1958385 said:


> Back up what findings? I'd rather see either of you back up your findings that training inmates makes any difference and prevents them from committing further criminal activity.


ohhh calm down now we don't need another union/nonunion work ethic 
b!tchfest type situation around here for at least another week:salute::salute::salute:


----------



## Green Grass

NorthernProServ;1958389 said:


> weird, you have Y plates right?





qualitycut;1958384 said:


> What? Mine are always due the February no matter when i buy it.





CityGuy;1958394 said:


> Might be fd plates? Mine are 2 year but I'm not a 1 ton.


Yes they are Y plates but they are FD plates. When I bought the truck the state sent me a new tab sticker for the new truck that was good till 2015


----------



## NorthernProServ

Green Grass;1958403 said:


> Yes they are Y plates but they are FD plates. When I bought the truck the state sent me a new tab sticker for the new truck that was good till 2015


I bet it's the FD part, you get lucky! Thumbs Up


----------



## Green Grass

NorthernProServ;1958407 said:


> I bet it's the FD part, you get lucky! Thumbs Up


I don't know it still just cost me 125 to renew and they are only good till 2016


----------



## NorthernProServ

Green Grass;1958409 said:


> I don't know it still just cost me 125 to renew and they are only good till 2016


hmm, maybe it was a mix up at the DMV when you first got them or something then....

Either way, you at least got a extra year the first go around then!


----------



## NorthernProServ

Accu. sticking with 2.2" for tomorrow...ATTM


----------



## banonea

Greenery;1958385 said:


> Back up what findings? I'd rather see either of you back up your findings that training inmates makes any difference and prevents them from committing further criminal activity.


It dosent for all. If you are in for murder, chances are you are not going to get out so whats the sence of training. But if you did something stupid at 19 and get a10 year sentence, better to learn a skill so when you come out you have a fighting chance at not offending again. We have all done stupid **** in our life, i myself should be sitting more years than i can count fore some of the **** i did, but somone taught me how dumb i was being and i turned my life around.......Everyone deserve a chance to do right.


----------



## Green Grass

NorthernProServ;1958413 said:


> hmm, maybe it was a mix up at the DMV when you first got them or something then....
> 
> Either way, you at least got a extra year the first go around then!


I will call it a WIN!! payuppayup


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Good weight loss program going on here.

I did LA Weight loss once, about 4-5 years ago, maybe more now.

Got a bug one week and lost 20 lbs.


----------



## qualitycut

Of course i would get the big boobed low cut shirt waitress on valentines day


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

No Wild game tonight?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1958436 said:


> Of course i would get the big boobed low cut shirt on valentines day


Your gf calling you a big boob?? Wait, what??


----------



## NorthernProServ

what the cafe

http://kstp.com/news/stories/s3706031.shtml


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1958440 said:


> No Wild game tonight?


2-0 9 minutes left in the first


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1958436 said:


> Of course i would get the big boobed low cut shirt on valentines day


Who complains when there GF wears a low cut shirt :laughing:


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1958436 said:


> Of course i would get the big boobed low cut shirt waitress on valentines day


Pics? . .


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1958447 said:


> Pics? . .


Not happening.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NOW it says waitress..... Hmmmmmm....


----------



## Green Grass

GOAL!!!!!!!!




happy Lawnmwr??


----------



## Greenery

Nice, supercross and the wild are on.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1958363 said:


> That's odd I bought my truck last September 2013 and my tabs where good till this February 2015.


I think it depends... plus if you're transferring plates... My fire plates transferred to the new truck and they set me up till '16...


----------



## Ranger620

3-0 wild. Boy are they looking good


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1958449 said:


> NOW it says waitress..... Hmmmmmm....


Yea meant to, if have seen my girlfriend you would know i didnt mean her


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1958403 said:


> Yes they are Y plates but they are FD plates. When I bought the truck the state sent me a new tab sticker for the new truck that was good till 2015


Yeah I think it has to due with the transfer of the FD plates... same deal on mine


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1958448 said:


> Not happening.


you cant make bold claims and not post em up jeebus man


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1958459 said:


> Yea meant to, if have seen my girlfriend you would know i didnt mean her


Pic's or she is not real :laughing:


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1958459 said:


> Yea meant to, if have seen my girlfriend you would know i didnt mean her


Wow! That's Uncomfortable... haha


----------



## albhb3

Green Grass;1958463 said:


> Pic's or she is not real :laughing:


2nded post em up mister


----------



## CityGuy

2° mostly clear
Feels like -6


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1958420 said:


> It dosent for all. If you are in for murder, chances are you are not going to get out so whats the sence of training. But if you did something stupid at 19 and get a10 year sentence, better to learn a skill so when you come out you have a fighting chance at not offending again. We have all done stupid **** in our life, i myself should be sitting more years than i can count fore some of the **** i did, but somone taught me how dumb i was being and i turned my life around.......Everyone deserve a chance to do right.


This......


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ;1958442 said:


> what the cafe
> 
> http://kstp.com/news/stories/s3706031.shtml


Saw that last night. Poor guy.


----------



## Green Grass

well one box of girl scout cookies gone.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1958463 said:


> Pic's or she is not real :laughing:


Yup.........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/tls/4888004599.html

Someone wanna email this guy and get a phone number or try to get his name.

It could be one of 4 guys that have my blowers that were stolen if it was an inside job.

Or even go look at it and get a serial number off of it?

Or if you can get texts of the actual blower??

Mine has the gray 721-R/C label.

I would, but they know all of my info.

2 or 3 of the guys have moved to St. Paul.


----------



## CityGuy

Goal.....................


----------



## BossPlow614

Greenery;1958454 said:


> Nice, supercross and the wild are on.


It's on Fox Sports 2 tonight. Comcast doesn't carry it. It's on that channel because some UFC prelim cafe is on Fox Sports 1 tonight. Not happy.

I'll be staying up til 5am, it re-airs tonight at 2 on FS1. 
2 more races this year will be on that channel.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1958486 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/tls/4888004599.html
> 
> Someone wanna email this guy and get a phone number or try to get his name.
> 
> It could be one of 4 guys that have my blowers that were stolen if it was an inside job.
> 
> Or even go look at it and get a serial number off of it?
> 
> Or if you can get texts of the actual blower??
> 
> Mine has the gray 721-R/C label.
> 
> I would, but they know all of my info.
> 
> 2 or 3 of the guys have moved to St. Paul.


on it..................:salute:


----------



## unit28

To cheap and wrong time of year
Just need sr#


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1958486 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/tls/4888004599.html
> 
> Someone wanna email this guy and get a phone number or try to get his name.
> 
> It could be one of 4 guys that have my blowers that were stolen if it was an inside job.
> 
> Or even go look at it and get a serial number off of it?
> 
> Or if you can get texts of the actual blower??
> 
> Mine has the gray 721-R/C label.
> 
> I would, but they know all of my info.
> 
> 2 or 3 of the guys have moved to St. Paul.


Done..............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Seems like an oddly worded ad for someone that owned the machine.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1958486 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/tls/4888004599.html
> 
> Someone wanna email this guy and get a phone number or try to get his name.
> 
> It could be one of 4 guys that have my blowers that were stolen if it was an inside job.
> 
> Or even go look at it and get a serial number off of it?
> 
> Or if you can get texts of the actual blower??
> 
> Mine has the gray 721-R/C label.
> 
> I would, but they know all of my info.
> 
> 2 or 3 of the guys have moved to St. Paul.


Let me know if the other 2 don't have luck and I'll try as well


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

I'm with cb, I'll contact if no luck. Don't want to flood them. Lwnmwr if you need/want someone to go with you IF it is yours let me know. I know some people in St. Paul we could have meet us that have hand cuffs;-)


----------



## qualitycut

Cooked my steak medium well and gfs medium rare. Was supposed to be opposite and where 2 different steaks, been waiting 25 min for my new one.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1958508 said:


> Cooked my steak medium well and gfs medium rare. Was supposed to be opposite and where 2 different steaks, been waiting 25 min for my new one.


Sure you didn't mess up? Starring at boobies and all


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1958486 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/tls/4888004599.html
> 
> Someone wanna email this guy and get a phone number or try to get his name.
> 
> It could be one of 4 guys that have my blowers that were stolen if it was an inside job.
> 
> Or even go look at it and get a serial number off of it?
> 
> Or if you can get texts of the actual blower??
> 
> Mine has the gray 721-R/C label.
> 
> I would, but they know all of my info.
> 
> 2 or 3 of the guys have moved to St. Paul.


His name is Abe. Or what he says. He going to send me the serial number in the morning. Says its 2 years old and used a couple times


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1958508 said:


> Cooked my steak medium well and gfs medium rare. Was supposed to be opposite and where 2 different steaks, been waiting 25 min for my new one.


Should a went to Fogo. Could have gotten a free gift card for another dinner before April 30.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1958512 said:


> His name is Abe. Or what he says. He going to send me the serial number in the morning. Says its 2 years old and used a couple times


Alright. Appreciate it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1958512 said:


> His name is Abe. Or what he says. He going to send me the serial number in the morning. Says its 2 years old and used a couple times


Alright. Appreciate it. If it's 2 years old, it's got a blue label and most likely not mine if I remember.

I have a list of all my serial numbers. If it matches, I'll just call the local cops.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1958516 said:


> Alright. Appreciate it.


If he responds further I'll let you know


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1958499 said:


> Seems like an oddly worded ad for someone that owned the machine.


PM sent.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1958519 said:


> Alright. Appreciate it. If it's 2 years old, it's got a blue label and most likely not mine if I remember.
> 
> I have a list of all my serial numbers. If it matches, I'll just call the local cops.


Also said paddles are good and like new condition


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1958511 said:


> Sure you didn't mess up? Starring at boobies and all


Nope she admitted her mistake


----------



## banonea

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1958506 said:


> I'm with cb, I'll contact if no luck. Don't want to flood them. Lwnmwr if you need/want someone to go with you IF it is yours let me know. I know some people in St. Paul we could have meet us that have hand cuffs;-)


Or give me a shout and me and the boys will come with lots of lead, bo handcuffs. .......lol


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1958519 said:


> Alright. Appreciate it. If it's 2 years old, it's got a blue label and most likely not mine if I remember.
> 
> I have a list of all my serial numbers. If it matches, I'll just call the local cops.


It's a 621 R blower he sent me pics.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1958536 said:


> It's a 621 R blower he sent me pics.


The guys probably spending the money already with all these inquiries, probably thinks its done deal.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1958536 said:


> It's a 621 R blower he sent me pics.


Well what the heck...why list it as a 721??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My percentages and totals are up for tomorrow now.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1958543 said:


> Well what the heck...why list it as a 721??


it says 621R on top


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1958547 said:


> it says 621R on top


Right. Ad says 721.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Is this how some of you guys do the math to figure out ratios?

Basically call this 20:1?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1958539 said:


> The guys probably spending the money already with all these inquiries, probably thinks its done deal.


That's what I was thinking. Now I feel bad for the guy. It probably is stolen and thats an easy way to hide it listing the wrong model. If it said 621 Lwnmwr wouldn't be on the case. So some guy out there is looking for his 621 and skips the add.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1958552 said:


> Right. Ad says 721.


That it does put the pic says 621 R on top of the blower.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1958554 said:


> Is this how some of you guys do the math to figure out ratios?
> 
> Basically call this 20:1?


Yes, otherwise I go off the meteogram for an average ratio. Some of these storms go from 10:1 to say 18:1 as the temps drop.

Meteogram tops out at .6" and .03" of precip to work with. 20:1


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goalllllllllll


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1958554 said:


> Is this how some of you guys do the math to figure out ratios?
> 
> Basically call this 20:1?


More like 22.5:1...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

They're smashing cars all over on the Daytona sprint race.


----------



## Greenery

CityGuy;1958478 said:


> This......


Sure, they get their second chance when their released. And third, fourth, etc.
That has nothing to do with training/schooling.


----------



## Greenery

BossPlow614;1958489 said:


> It's on Fox Sports 2 tonight. Comcast doesn't carry it. It's on that channel because some UFC prelim cafe is on Fox Sports 1 tonight. Not happy.
> 
> I'll be staying up til 5am, it re-airs tonight at 2 on FS1.
> 2 more races this year will be on that channel.


Yeah I was bummed to see that. Back on fs1 next week though. Or its on at 2a.m. tonihht.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Newest run of the SREF has all the >1" snow up by Duluth.

Before, the 25/50% has drifted down by me.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1958545 said:


> My percentages and totals are up for tomorrow now.


Mine are down from an hour ago


----------



## Greenery

banonea;1958535 said:


> Or give me a shout and me and the boys will come with lots of lead, bo handcuffs. .......lol


Nah, send him to jail and train him that'll straighten him out.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1958567 said:


> They're smashing cars all over on the Daytona sprint race.


What channel. ...

nevermind, found it


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1958442 said:


> what the cafe
> 
> http://kstp.com/news/stories/s3706031.shtml


After reading this, you think you could say this vehicle and this plate are not the guy with the warrant. How stupid.


----------



## Greenery




----------



## qualitycut

Down to 40 % and no mention of totals on nws for tomorrow


----------



## qualitycut

Gfs for Friday flatlined also.


----------



## SSS Inc.

10-1-2.............


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1958598 said:


> 10-1-2.............


On a role!!!!


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1958603 said:


> On a role!!!!


Looking for the playoffs


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1958608 said:


> Looking for the playoffs


Let's hope so.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1958590 said:


>


That definitely isn't it.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

I'm at .8" from 6am sun to 6am Monday. Not sure we'll be able to keep up might need to call in some guys. Let's see what giggles says


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1958598 said:


> 10-1-2.............


Let's go!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1958592 said:


> Down to 40 % and no mention of totals on nws for tomorrow


NAM basically went to zero.


----------



## CityGuy

Watching SWAT. Haven't seen this in ages.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Some good games coming up too. Calgary has played one more than us and are up two points for the 8th spot. We play them Wed.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1958616 said:


> Watching SWAT. Haven't seen this in ages.


I am watching non-stop


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1958616 said:


> Watching SWAT. Haven't seen this in ages.


Zack and Miri make a porno is way better.

How did the wife like your gift? Or doesn't she know what you planned yet?


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;1958616 said:


> Watching SWAT. Haven't seen this in ages.


Was a good flick. Watched John wick just before the game. It was ok but poed me off enough at the beginning I almost turned it off.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1958619 said:


> Zack and Miri make a porno is way better.
> 
> How did the wife like your gift? Or doesn't she know what you planned yet?


That's next weekend and doesn't know yet.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm waiting for Giggles.


----------



## Greenery

SSS Inc.;1958619 said:


> Zack and Miri make a porno is way better.
> 
> How did the wife like your gift? Or doesn't she know what you planned yet?


Started watching last night but it was late so I didn't finish.. What channel?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Greenery;1958627 said:


> Started watching last night but it was late so I didn't finish.. What channel?


Comedy central


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1958625 said:


> That's next weekend and doesn't know yet.


I wasn't sure if you were telling her tonight or not.

Just so you know what you have to look forward to a few years down the line........I have three little kids sleeping......................and so is my wife.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1958631 said:


> I wasn't sure if you were telling her tonight or not.
> 
> Just so you know what you have to look forward to a few years down the line........I have three little kids sleeping......................and so is my wife.


Mine has been out since 800. Went to a fire call about 730 and here I am all alone.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1958631 said:


> I wasn't sure if you were telling her tonight or not.
> 
> Just so you know what you have to look forward to a few years down the line........I have three little kids sleeping......................and so is my wife.


I have two kids sleeping and a wife that is working


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1958614 said:


> NAM basically went to zero.


There are much more pressing issues at this time!

http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2015/02/montana-lawmaker-trying-to-ban-yoga-pants.html


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1958632 said:


> Mine has been out since 800. Went to a fire call about 730 and here I am all alone.


You seem disappointed.



Green Grass;1958633 said:


> I have two kids sleeping and a wife that is working


You seem to be in the same camp as me.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1958638 said:


> You seem disappointed.
> 
> You seem to be in the same camp as me.


It's nice and quiet!


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1958635 said:


> There are much more pressing issues at this time!
> 
> http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2015/02/montana-lawmaker-trying-to-ban-yoga-pants.html


I seen that yesterday but the article had examples


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1958638 said:


> You seem disappointed.
> 
> You seem to be in the same camp as me.


Im trying to get mine to go to bed, liitke to chatty after a few martinis.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

cbservicesllc;1958635 said:


> There are much more pressing issues at this time!
> 
> http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2015/02/montana-lawmaker-trying-to-ban-yoga-pants.html


I do think there should be an application process though


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1958635 said:


> There are much more pressing issues at this time!
> 
> http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2015/02/montana-lawmaker-trying-to-ban-yoga-pants.html


I am writing a letter tonight!!!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SSS Inc.;1958638 said:


> You seem disappointed.
> 
> You seem to be in the same camp as me.


Me three, two dogs the kid and the wife all passed out. Here I sit on plowsite talking to you guys.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1958643 said:


> Im trying to get mine to go to bed, liitke to chatty after a few martinis.


Ooooo, that's the worst.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1958638 said:


> You seem disappointed.
> 
> You seem to be in the same camp as me.


Someone talked a big game today and here I am alone on the couch.


----------



## Green Grass

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1958648 said:


> Me three, two dogs the kid and the wife all passed out. Here I sit on plowsite talking to you guys.


I am starting to think that there is something wrong with us!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1958639 said:


> It's nice and quiet!


I'd say fire time but that was yesterday.


----------



## banonea

Wife and i just got home from dinner and watching a friends band, now wife will go change and let the fun begin.......=)


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1958652 said:


> I'd say fire time but that was yesterday.


to cafeing cold!!


----------



## Drakeslayer

banonea;1958654 said:


> Wife and i just got home from dinner and watching a friends band, now wife will go change and let the fun begin.......=)


50 shades of plow guy!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1958655 said:


> to cafeing cold!!


Pull your panties up and you and I can go get it in a cooker. 

It can be WT's fire so we can get home at a reasonable hour.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1958657 said:


> Pull your panties up and you and I can go get it in a cooker.
> 
> It can be WT's fire so we can get home at a reasonable hour.


well don't start anything till 1 am


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1958656 said:


> 50 shades of plow guy!


Must have made gravy


----------



## djagusch

BossPlow614;1958489 said:


> It's on Fox Sports 2 tonight. Comcast doesn't carry it. It's on that channel because some UFC prelim cafe is on Fox Sports 1 tonight. Not happy.
> 
> I'll be staying up til 5am, it re-airs tonight at 2 on FS1.
> 2 more races this year will be on that channel.


Set the dvr for a extra 30 minutes if you don't stay up. 2 red flags made it run late.


----------



## banonea

Drakeslayer;1958656 said:


> 50 shades of plow guy!


Rotflmao......


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1958664 said:


> Must have made gravy


Thats her job........=)


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1958650 said:


> Someone talked a big game today and here I am alone on the couch.


That never happens...


----------



## CityGuy

[/INDENT]


cbservicesllc;1958675 said:


> That never happens...


Your married with kids. You know the feeling.:waving:


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1958678 said:


> Your married with kids. You know the feeling.:waving:


Exactly my point my friend...


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Green Grass;1958651 said:


> I am starting to think that there is something wrong with us!


Oh there is


----------



## qualitycut

Gf yelled for me to come watch tv in bed, then she wanted to cuddle, back on the couch, what a let down.


----------



## BossPlow614

djagusch;1958667 said:


> Set the dvr for a extra 30 minutes if you don't stay up. 2 red flags made it run late.


Thanks for the tip. I think I'll be able to stay awake but will record it to make sure I don't miss anything if I fall asleep.

Did you see the crash from practice this afternoon? Tracy Morgan is the guy's name I believe. Didn't have enough speed for a triple and bailed off the bike in the air, cased the landing feet first & definitely broke a bone or 2 in the lower part of his legs. Ouch! It was definitely scary to see!!!

In the mean time, Project X is on! Awesome movie!


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1958486 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/tls/4888004599.html
> 
> Someone wanna email this guy and get a phone number or try to get his name.
> 
> It could be one of 4 guys that have my blowers that were stolen if it was an inside job.
> 
> Or even go look at it and get a serial number off of it?
> 
> Or if you can get texts of the actual blower??
> 
> Mine has the gray 721-R/C label.
> 
> I would, but they know all of my info.
> 
> 2 or 3 of the guys have moved to St. Paul.


Message sent....


----------



## Doughboy12

Wife and I went to 3 movies...
Kingsman was good
Wild was decent
Jupiter was bad

Too much popcorn and pop was consumed. 
7 1/2 hours at the theater.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Doughboy12;1958692 said:


> Wife and I went to 3 movies...
> Kingsman was good
> Wild was decent
> Jupiter was bad
> 
> Too much popcorn and pop was consumed.
> 7 1/2 hours at the theater.


Holy hell...


----------



## Doughboy12

NorthernProServ;1958696 said:


> Holy hell...


We do this about every 3 years...lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh goodie.....from the forecast discussion......




COLD AND DRY WILL BE THE RESOUNDING THEMES THROUGH THE REST OF THE THE FORECAST PERIOD...AND LIKELY THE ENTIRE MONTH...AND ARCTIC AIR CONTINUES TO POUR ACROSS THE UPPER MIDWEST.


----------



## SnowGuy73

0° windy cloudy.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1958722 said:


> Oh goodie.....from the forecast discussion......
> 
> COLD AND DRY WILL BE THE RESOUNDING THEMES THROUGH THE REST OF THE THE FORECAST PERIOD...AND LIKELY THE ENTIRE MONTH...AND ARCTIC AIR CONTINUES TO POUR ACROSS THE UPPER MIDWEST.


Why???!! And how? We were on track for a solid month


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Dang east coast getting another storm next week. 30-60mph wind gusts right now. I'd pack up and leave


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My percentages keep dropping, but the totals stay the same..... .8", with a 30/20% chance today/tonight.


----------



## djagusch

BossPlow614;1958689 said:


> Thanks for the tip. I think I'll be able to stay awake but will record it to make sure I don't miss anything if I fall asleep.
> 
> Did you see the crash from practice this afternoon? Tracy Morgan is the guy's name I believe. Didn't have enough speed for a triple and bailed off the bike in the air, cased the landing feet first & definitely broke a bone or 2 in the lower part of his legs. Ouch! It was definitely scary to see!!!
> 
> In the mean time, Project X is on! Awesome movie!


I didn't see it but heard details. Probably search for a video later today.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1958761 said:


> My percentages keep dropping, but the totals stay the same..... .8", with a 30/20% chance today/tonight.


I have no mention of snow today. Haven't checked the hourly


----------



## TKLAWN

Bout 3 flakes here.

3deg no wind.

Not too bad out.


----------



## banonea

-2 in Rochester, glad i am in thw house.......brrr


----------



## Bill1090

-5 and no wind (luckily).


----------



## Snow Captain

Had real lite flurries in Redwood Falls around 5:30-6am. Was suppose to get an inch. One more blob on radar to the NW, that I hope we dodge.


----------



## albhb3

11lbs of meth seized somebodys gonna be pissed


----------



## CityGuy

0°
Feels like-16


----------



## albhb3

.9* 
feels like 1* heat wave


----------



## albhb3

talking 50's early march


----------



## Bill1090

Talking 8"+ for Nashville area. This could get interesting.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1958722 said:


> Oh goodie.....from the forecast discussion......
> 
> COLD AND DRY WILL BE THE RESOUNDING THEMES THROUGH THE REST OF THE THE FORECAST PERIOD...AND LIKELY THE ENTIRE MONTH...AND ARCTIC AIR CONTINUES TO POUR ACROSS THE UPPER MIDWEST.


Great... and now the frost can actually set in too...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1958816 said:


> Talking 8"+ for Nashville area. This could get interesting.


Its suppose to hit new england next week. Another foot I'm sure


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Was at .8" from 6am today to 6am Monday last night, now I'm at .2" from 10am-2pm


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1958722 said:


> Oh goodie.....from the forecast discussion......
> 
> COLD AND DRY WILL BE THE RESOUNDING THEMES THROUGH THE REST OF THE THE FORECAST PERIOD...AND LIKELY THE ENTIRE MONTH...AND ARCTIC AIR CONTINUES TO POUR ACROSS THE UPPER MIDWEST.


Thats what i said yesterday.........
But get the renewals sent
Feeling a big turn around for temps
near and in to March


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;1958816 said:


> Talking 8"+ for Nashville area. This could get interesting.


Time for a convoy....:laughing:


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;1958830 said:


> Great... and now the frost can actually set in too...


Perfect for pte....,


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;1958834 said:


> Its suppose to hit new england next week. Another foot I'm sure


7' of snow in 23 days. I can't imagine that much snow.

Where are they putting it???


----------



## banonea

Camden;1958844 said:


> 7' of snow in 23 days. I can't imagine that much snow.
> 
> Where are they putting it???


I see they have been using melting boxes

Any other motor heads watch power nation on spike tv.......love this show


----------



## BossPlow614

unit28;1958839 said:


> Thats what i said yesterday.........
> But get the renewals sent
> Feeling a big turn around for temps
> near and in to March


I like it!


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1958840 said:


> Time for a convoy....:laughing:


I love nashville


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

So did anyone see the BATFE is banning M855 ball ammo, they are categorizing it as armor piercing even though it doesn't meet any of their criteria as such. 

For those that don't know it's 5.56 ammo

Wonder if it will be illegal to own what I have?


----------



## Camden

banonea;1958846 said:


> I see they have been using melting boxes
> 
> Any other motor heads watch power nation on spike tv.......love this show


Yep, I saw that. 50 gallons of diesel per hour.


----------



## banonea

Camden;1958859 said:


> Yep, I saw that. 50 gallons of diesel per hour.


Damm.......


----------



## Camden

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1958856 said:


> So did anyone see the BATFE is banning M855 ball ammo, they are categorizing it as armor piercing even though it doesn't meet any of their criteria as such.
> 
> For those that don't know it's 5.56 ammo
> 
> Wonder if it will be illegal to own what I have?


They haven't done it yet, have they?


----------



## Doughboy12

https://www.nraila.org/articles/20150213/batfe-to-ban-common-ar-15-ammo


----------



## unit28

Im also watching power nation 


Got the 170000 btu torpedo on
While organizing the shop


----------



## Doughboy12

unit28;1958872 said:


> Im also watching power nation
> 
> Got the 170000 btu torpedo on
> While organizing the shop


That has to be LOUD!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1958856 said:


> So did anyone see the BATFE is banning M855 ball ammo, they are categorizing it as armor piercing even though it doesn't meet any of their criteria as such.
> 
> For those that don't know it's 5.56 ammo
> 
> Wonder if it will be illegal to own what I have?


Yeah I saw that... guess that's their way around everything else... what a joke...


----------



## banonea

unit28;1958872 said:


> Im also watching power nation
> 
> Got the 170000 btu torpedo on
> While organizing the shop


Just getting ready to head to the shop now
Going to go wash the truck and see if i can find some LED driving lights for a project i want to do.... more details and photos to come.


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1958856 said:


> So did anyone see the BATFE is banning M855 ball ammo, they are categorizing it as armor piercing even though it doesn't meet any of their criteria as such.
> 
> For those that don't know it's 5.56 ammo
> 
> Wonder if it will be illegal to own what I have?


What a joke, just another attack against "assault " rifles


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

In the last 2 weeks they also made it illegal to shoulder a pistol. Mainly an AR pistol. But in their wording for their reasoning they also technically made it illegal to use two hands to fire a pistol.


----------



## TKLAWN

unit28;1958839 said:


> Thats what i said yesterday.........
> But get the renewals sent
> Feeling a big turn around for temps
> near and in to March


You seem pretty confident about it.

I better get moving with maintenance and contracts!


----------



## unit28

Doughboy12;1958875 said:


> That has to be LOUD!!!!


Nah

Have a 1000 watt sound system


----------



## Ranger620

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1958888 said:


> In the last 2 weeks they also made it illegal to shoulder a pistol. Mainly an AR pistol. But in their wording for their reasoning they also technically made it illegal to use two hands to fire a pistol.


And here comes the ammo shortage again. Guess I better start stocking up


----------



## BossPlow614

djagusch;1958764 said:


> I didn't see it but heard details. Probably search for a video later today.


If you have Instagram, search his name (Tracy). He reposted what Jason Lawrence (remember that name?  ) posted of that vid and wrote below that he broke a femur, dislocated his hip & broke a heel. All in his rookie debut. Scary. If it had been me I would have stayed on the bike & allow the suspension to take the brunt of the hit upon landing.


----------



## unit28

tklawn;1958893 said:


> you seem pretty confident about it.
> 
> I better get moving with maintenance and contracts!


for leads 2 and 3 (mam and amj 2015), odds for above average temperatures were 
increased over the northern great plains,


----------



## Doughboy12

Lwnmwrman are you watching that blob by Red lake?
I'm at 53% in the 11am hour....:laughing:
That would be in 10 minutes.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1958923 said:


> Lwnmwrman are you watching that blob by Red lake?
> I'm at 53% in the 11am hour....:laughing:


Just woke up for the third time. Haven't looked.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1958928 said:


> Just woke up for the third time. Haven't looked.


Sorry if I woke you. I shouldn't have been laughing so loud.


----------



## Doughboy12

Son-in-law passed his final Lakville FF test yesterday. Now two years of being a probee.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I don't have these issues anymore....


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1958937 said:


> I don't have these issues anymore....


for some reason I don't believe you!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1958929 said:


> Sorry if I woke you. I shouldn't have been laughing so loud.


I don't see much of a blob by Red.

Everytime I stand up I gotta visit the little boys room.  Hope we don't get the .6" they are still saying on the hourly.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1958941 said:


> for some reason I don't believe you!


How can I when we don't even work????


----------



## Green Grass

Doughboy12;1958935 said:


> Son-in-law passed his final Lakville FF test yesterday. Now two years of being a probee.


congrats to him! Tons of more education to come!


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1958944 said:


> How can I when we don't even work????


Yet you rolled a tractor, had blowers stolen and wrecked a tire on a truck. :waving:


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1958937 said:


> I don't have these issues anymore....
> 
> http://i61.tinypic.com/10e3na0[/QUOTE]
> 
> Whatd you do


----------



## qualitycut

Back up for friday.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1958888 said:


> In the last 2 weeks they also made it illegal to shoulder a pistol. Mainly an AR pistol. But in their wording for their reasoning they also technically made it illegal to use two hands to fire a pistol.


Yep... My brother in law and I were talking about that at the range a couple weeks ago... He has an AK pistol with a Sig Brace...


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1958937 said:


> I don't have these issues anymore....


 that would absolutely suck ass


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

cbservicesllc;1958991 said:


> Yep... My brother in law and I were talking about that at the range a couple weeks ago... He has an AK pistol with a Sig Brace...


Ya I have the brace too. Waiting on the paperwork to put a stock on it instead


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Hey Cb can your wife's work get a Tavor? Probably just going to get one from Buds and have it transferred to Bills (free ffl's)


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1958942 said:


> I don't see much of a blob by Red.
> 
> Everytime I stand up I gotta visit the little boys room.  Hope we don't get the .6" they are still saying on the hourly.


Well it was growing...then I posted. Then it started shrinking, and now iris withering to nothing. Or is it in the dead zone?


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1958942 said:


> I don't see much of a blob by Red.
> 
> Everytime I stand up I gotta visit the little boys room.  Hope we don't get the .6" they are still saying on the hourly.


Meteogram is down for KSTP. Anyone?
Edit: it's back up.


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;1959008 said:


> that would absolutely suck ass


It would be funny to see :laughing::laughing:


----------



## unit28

Doughboy12;1959012 said:


> Well it was growing...then I posted. Then it started shrinking, and now iris withering to nothing. Or is it in the dead zone?


tdwr should show prcp if there's some at the ground lvl

attm rh is low


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Daytona group qualifying on 9.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;1958844 said:


> 7' of snow in 23 days. I can't imagine that much snow.
> 
> Where are they putting it???


I would imagine melters are running full time


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1958903 said:


> for leads 2 and 3 (mam and amj 2015), odds for above average temperatures were
> increased over the northern great plains,


Saw that... 40% above average temps AMJ... Works for me!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;1958935 said:


> Son-in-law passed his final Lakville FF test yesterday. Now two years of being a probee.


Congrats to him!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Already crashing at Daytona.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1959011 said:


> Hey Cb can your wife's work get a Tavor? Probably just going to get one from Buds and have it transferred to Bills (free ffl's)


I'll check for you... Anything in particular you're looking for?


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1958935 said:


> Son-in-law passed his final Lakville FF test yesterday. Now two years of being a probee.


Nice. Who does their training down there?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1959039 said:


> Already crashing at Daytona.


And it's only qualifying...


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1958945 said:


> congrats to him! Tons of more education to come!


This..................

It never ends. :waving:


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1959047 said:


> And it's only qualifying...


This.....................


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1959039 said:


> Already crashing at Daytona.


PM sent........


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1959044 said:


> Nice. Who does their training down there?


Don't know who did it but it was held at one of the Apple Valley Fire Stations. The one on 42. 8hrs or so. All rookies in this class passed.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1959039 said:


> Already crashing at Daytona.


Got two more pictures of the Toro if anyone needs them...
DL4XPNHEQ005 AUG 2012


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

cbservicesllc;1959042 said:


> I'll check for you... Anything in particular you're looking for?


Flat dark earth, 16", full picatinny rail, in 5.56. although 9mm might be fun.


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1959053 said:


> Don't know who did it but it was held at one of the Apple Valley Fire Stations. The one on 42. 8hrs or so. All rookies in this class passed.


Must be that tech in Eagan conducting it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;1959054 said:


> Got two more pictures of the Toro if anyone needs them...
> DL4XPNHEQ005 AUG 2012


I got them too


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1959057 said:


> I got them too


Seems legit. A bit high priced though. ???


----------



## CityGuy

This group qualifing thing is a little strange.


----------



## Camden

CityGuy;1959060 said:


> This group qualifing thing is a little strange.


Yep, I don't get it either.


----------



## Ranger620

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1959055 said:


> Flat dark earth, 16", full picatinny rail, in 5.56. although 9mm might be fun.


You dont by chance have a p90 do you? I really wanna shoot one.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1959051 said:


> PM sent........


Thanks.... Looks like a dead end.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1959059 said:


> Seems legit. A bit high priced though. ???


You can buy brand new right now for $500 after tax if you deal right.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1959067 said:


> You can buy brand new right now for $500 after tax if you deal right.


Yep...... That's what I was thinking.


----------



## Camden

These driver interviews are saying it all....everyone hates this method of qualifying.


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1959070 said:


> These driver interviews are saying it all....everyone hates this method of qualifying.


Agreed. And they are tearing up perfect cars for no reason.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;1959060 said:


> This group qualifing thing is a little strange.


You head out with your buddies basically.

You decide who's got the best car, then tag with them, hopefully getting them to the front of your own pack, then pushing them into the slipstream of the pack in front of them, hopefully them getting the fastest time, along with anyone else pushing, since fastest time is usually marked by .001's of a second.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

621's can be had for $300 with more and more regularity on CL.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Ranger620;1959064 said:


> You dont by chance have a p90 do you? I really wanna shoot one.


I don't, I've shot a ps90 though. P90 has the fun switch


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1959060 said:


> This group qualifing thing is a little strange.


It's ridiculous...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Those of you thinking about new Dodge..... Wilcox Dodge and Wilcox Chev have joined to form Forest Lake Auto Exchange... "Home of the Lifetime Warranty"


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1959070 said:


> These driver interviews are saying it all....everyone hates this method of qualifying.


Yep... You're racing to qualify again later...


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1959081 said:


> It's ridiculous...


If I understand right, all this is just to race in the duals on thursday? So how many motors are going to nlow on sunday because they will have a race and a half or so on them with all these mini races.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1959082 said:


> Those of you thinking about new Dodge..... Wilcox Dodge and Wilcox Chev have joined to form Forest Lake Auto Exchange... "Home of the Lifetime Warranty"


Well I'm in the market for two new Chev trucks


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1959082 said:


> Those of you thinking about new Dodge..... Wilcox Dodge and Wilcox Chev have joined to form Forest Lake Auto Exchange... "Home of the Lifetime Warranty"


So what does this lifetime warranty include


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;1959064 said:


> You dont by chance have a p90 do you? I really wanna shoot one.


I have one. If you come through here we can go put a few rounds through it.


----------



## Ranger620

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1959077 said:


> I don't, I've shot a ps90 though. P90 has the fun switch


Ha. The fun switch. Was the ps90 fun? Do you like the 5.7 round??


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;1959094 said:


> I have one. If you come through here we can go put a few rounds through it.


How do you like it. I'm gonna make a trip up there now just for that.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1959082 said:


> Those of you thinking about new Dodge..... Wilcox Dodge and Wilcox Chev have joined to form Forest Lake Auto Exchange... "Home of the Lifetime Warranty"


Going to check them out if I get a new dump this fall or next spring.


----------



## Camden

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1959077 said:


> I don't, I've shot a ps90 though. P90 has the fun switch


Fun switch? As in "dec0ck" only? That's why I bought it, no chance it won't be ready to fire when I need it.


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;1959096 said:


> How do you like it. I'm gonna make a trip up there now just for that.


I had to put a few boxes through it before I had any legitimate accuracy. From 10 yards away I couldn't hit the 12" target


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;1959100 said:


> I had to put a few boxes through it before I had any legitimate accuracy. From 10 yards away I couldn't hit the 12" target


Are you able to find ammo at a reasonable price and availability ok?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1959088 said:


> Well I'm in the market for two new Chev trucks


I would check Wilcox Chev website. I can only assume they would be cheap like the Dodge. Rumor is they are trying to be the volume leader in the state.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1959097 said:


> Going to check them out if I get a new dump this fall or next spring.


Bad link......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.rosevillechryslerjeepdod...+Chassis-91f0a5690a0a00641cd9dbfa01cb0f54.htm

This is the next truck on my radar.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1959092 said:


> So what does this lifetime warranty include


Go buy a Dodge and find out. 

I would imagine it's what I, djagusch and the other guys already buy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I thought I would be safe to leave the house today after yesterday.

Nope......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1959108 said:


> http://www.rosevillechryslerjeepdod...+Chassis-91f0a5690a0a00641cd9dbfa01cb0f54.htm
> 
> This is the next truck on my radar.


Looking at black when I do buy. Not sure on diesel or gas yet


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Camden;1959099 said:


> Fun switch? As in "dec0ck" only? That's why I bought it, no chance it won't be ready to fire when I need it.


Not saying you don't have a P90 but the P90 is classified as a machine gun and requires a bunch of paperwork. Hence the fun switch comment. PS90 is semi auto


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;1959102 said:


> Are you able to find ammo at a reasonable price and availability ok?


No problems. This past fall I found several boxes of shells that I had purchased at an auction a while back. I'm all set unless WWIII breaks out.


----------



## Camden

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1959114 said:


> Not saying you don't have a P90 but the P90 is classified as a machine gun and requires a bunch of paperwork. Hence the fun switch comment. PS90 is semi auto


I definitely DO NOT have a machine gun! I've got two Ruger semi-auto handguns...a .40 and a .45 (I thought they were P90 models?).

Edit: This is one of the guns I have --> http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/products_id/411544982


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Camden;1959117 said:


> I definitely DO NOT have a machine gun! I've got two Ruger semi-auto handguns...a .40 and a .45 (I thought they were P90 models?).
> 
> Edit: This is one of the guns I have --> http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/products_id/411544982


Gotcha we are talking about an FN p90/PS90. It's a bull pup rifle that shoots a 5.7 cartridge


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1959110 said:


> Go buy a Dodge and find out.
> 
> I would imagine it's what I, djagusch and the other guys already buy.


I called wilcox and talked to a guy about those trucks. Probably what I will buy once i pay off some other stuff


----------



## Camden

Gotcha! I didn't see that part, I just assumed you were talking and handguns.


----------



## Ranger620

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1959119 said:


> Gotcha we are talking about an FN p90/PS90. It's a bull pup rifle that shoots a 5.7 cartridge


Yes this...


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;1959122 said:


> Yes this...


Sorry to get your hopes up LOL

I wish I had a gun like that. Here's the gun I keep handy around the house, the other one is in my truck.

(This is the .40)


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;1959126 said:


> Sorry to get your hopes up LOL
> 
> I wish I had a gun like that. Here's the gun I keep handy around the house, the other one is in my truck.
> 
> (This is the .40)


I'll find one to shoot one of these days heck it can be the ps model I'm not picky I'd just like to shoot it. Very cool round imo


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1959110 said:


> Go buy a Dodge and find out.
> 
> I would imagine it's what I, djagusch and the other guys already buy.


What does it cover , i have heard its not really lifetime and doesnt cover much so asking you


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1959076 said:


> 621's can be had for $300 with more and more regularity on CL.


That would be correct.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1959131 said:


> What does it cover , i have heard its not really lifetime and doesnt cover much so asking you


My heating guy just bought one he said bumper to bumper except wear parts like brake belts lights stuff like that. Covered ball joints and u-joints though


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;1959131 said:


> What does it cover , i have heard its not really lifetime and doesnt cover much so asking you


What we bought was a bumper to bumper lifetime for the most. $100 deductible I believe.

But what they are doing now idk. Where did you "hear" something? Usually when a name isn't part of something being "heard" my bs meter goes off.

Sort of like the pats and deflate gate with all that was "heard" from u named "sources". Ended up being a bunch of nothing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1959131 said:


> What does it cover , i have heard its not really lifetime and doesnt cover much so asking you


Mine is the MaxCare warranty. Unlimited miles. Bumper to bumper minus glass and wear items.
http://www.chryslerwarrantys.com/maximum_care.cfm


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1959108 said:


> http://www.rosevillechryslerjeepdod...+Chassis-91f0a5690a0a00641cd9dbfa01cb0f54.htm
> 
> This is the next truck on my radar.


Minus the diesel and 4.10 gears and it could be my next truck also. Ring's dump he bought is nice.


----------



## Camden

I love the warranties that'll refund your premium if you never have a claim. I'm less than 20000 miles away from getting money back on my Tahoe.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1959131 said:


> What does it cover , i have heard its not really lifetime and doesnt cover much so asking you


Guy I talked to on the phone said it doesn't cover anything if used commercially... Also said if you don't have logos and decals all ove the truck then no one knows the difference.

But what if you have a plow mount? Lwnmwr or djag will chime in here I'm sure


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;1959143 said:


> I love the warranties that'll refund your premium if you never have a claim. I'm less than 20000 miles away from getting money back on my Tahoe.


There was a lady on kare11 I think, old lady they were giving her the run around about getting her money back. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## qualitycut

Hope it doesn't snow tonight, uncle had a wedding shower at his house and picked me up to go to the bar


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1959148 said:


> Guy I talked to on the phone said it doesn't cover anything if used commercially... Also said if you don't have logos and decals all ove the truck then no one knows the difference.
> 
> But what if you have a plow mount? Lwnmwr or djag will chime in here I'm sure


Salesmen are idiots.

Usually I just ask for the keys to stock # whatever.

I'll take the vehicle for a drive, then straight up tell the salesman here's my offer.

I go in with an offer that's fair. Usually by the time I'm buying a truck it's because I've looked and thought about it for 6 months.

As far as coverage, that goes back to the dealer.

I've had issues fixed on trucks in Forest Lake with lettering on the side.

One time I limped the truck to the dealer with a front ujoint out, dropped the plow in the service parking lot and they fixed it under warranty.

Now with Wilcox, and djagusch will attest, there's reasons I go to Pine City.

Not sure Wilcox would fix it, but Pine City would.


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;1959151 said:


> There was a lady on kare11 I think, old lady they were giving her the run around about getting her money back. Hope it works out for you.


It's definitely a concern. My bank sold me the warranty and the person who wrote it up told me that they'll pressure me a little bit to reinvest the money into a new policy but if you just say NO enough times they'll send you a check.


----------



## djagusch

skorum03;1959148 said:


> Guy I talked to on the phone said it doesn't cover anything if used commercially... Also said if you don't have logos and decals all ove the truck then no one knows the difference.
> 
> But what if you have a plow mount? Lwnmwr or djag will chime in here I'm sure


Title it in your name and your fine. You still can get the commercial discount by showing your articles of incorp.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1959143 said:


> I love the warranties that'll refund your premium if you never have a claim. I'm less than 20000 miles away from getting money back on my Tahoe.


i got 75% of mine back they prorate it. Was through for though


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1959162 said:


> i got 75% of mine back they prorate it. Was through for though


Wait, what??? You already at the bar??


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;1959138 said:


> What we bought was a bumper to bumper lifetime for the most. $100 deductible I believe.
> 
> But what they are doing now idk. Where did you "hear" something? Usually when a name isn't part of something being "heard" my bs meter goes off.
> 
> Sort of like the pats and deflate gate with all that was "heard" from u named "sources". Ended up being a bunch of nothing.


No im not trying to bs, i dont care what people buy, yea my dad works at ford so im pro ford but once he retires i have no skin in the game so i could honestly care less. 2 of my buddies switched to dodge that bought fords because of the price, i dont care.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1959162 said:


> i got 75% of mine back they prorate it. Was through for though


Yep I got 75% of mine back too.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1959108 said:


> http://www.rosevillechryslerjeepdod...+Chassis-91f0a5690a0a00641cd9dbfa01cb0f54.htm
> 
> This is the next truck on my radar.












We bought this one last year and just ordered a 2015 last week. Bye bye Fords!!!!


----------



## unit28

Ground zero came up fast
Was fine Friday 
Now i feel cruddy 
Hack cough headache chills

Cant shake it off


----------



## unit28

100.9° temp


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1959177 said:


> Ground zero came up fast
> Was fine Friday
> Now i feel cruddy
> Hack cough headache chills
> 
> Cant shake it off


...............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This will help you "shake it off".


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1959164 said:


> Wait, what??? You already at the bar??


Yea my gf and mom are at their house for a wedding shower he called and want to go tonthe bloody mary bar.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;1959176 said:


> We bought this one last year and just ordered a 2015 last week. Bye bye Fords!!!!


You get about 10-12 mpg???


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1959176 said:


> We bought this one last year and just ordered a 2015 last week. Bye bye Fords!!!!


Dont blame ya, about 7k cheaper. If i didnt get the family discount i would shop around a bit.

Maybe


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1959157 said:


> Salesmen are idiots.
> 
> Usually I just ask for the keys to stock # whatever.
> 
> I'll take the vehicle for a drive, then straight up tell the salesman here's my offer.
> 
> I go in with an offer that's fair. Usually by the time I'm buying a truck it's because I've looked and thought about it for 6 months.
> 
> As far as coverage, that goes back to the dealer.
> 
> I've had issues fixed on trucks in Forest Lake with lettering on the side.
> 
> One time I limped the truck to the dealer with a front ujoint out, dropped the plow in the service parking lot and they fixed it under warranty.
> 
> Now with Wilcox, and djagusch will attest, there's reasons I go to Pine City.
> 
> Not sure Wilcox would fix it, but Pine City would.


Thank you for that, that is good to know.


----------



## Ranger620

Drakeslayer;1959176 said:


> We bought this one last year and just ordered a 2015 last week. Bye bye Fords!!!!


I',m waiting to buy this truck used  in a few years all set up and ready to go. HInt hint


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1959108 said:


> http://www.rosevillechryslerjeepdod...+Chassis-91f0a5690a0a00641cd9dbfa01cb0f54.htm
> 
> This is the next truck on my radar.


Get one with a backpack on it. For all the landscape maintance you do it will be nice to have. And I would go stainless box


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;1959176 said:


> We bought this one last year and just ordered a 2015 last week. Bye bye Fords!!!!


What do you hang off the front? Do you struggle for traction? Nice looking truck...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1959197 said:


> What do you hang off the front? Do you struggle for traction? Nice looking truck...


Shouldn't have traction issues....4x4.

I wouldn't run a backpack. I would let rid of the Felling Dump and gain a flatbed with a rack in the front.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1959108 said:


> http://www.rosevillechryslerjeepdod...+Chassis-91f0a5690a0a00641cd9dbfa01cb0f54.htm
> 
> This is the next truck on my radar.


Pretty good price at least...


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1959203 said:


> Shouldn't have traction issues....4x4.
> 
> I wouldn't run a backpack. I would let rid of the Felling Dump and gain a flatbed with a rack in the front.


My F450 has traction problems if you don't have weight in the back (empty spreader!) and it's also 4x4. It has new tires on it too. But once you add 1000lbs to the rear you're good to go.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1959143 said:


> I love the warranties that'll refund your premium if you never have a claim. I'm less than 20000 miles away from getting money back on my Tahoe.


I have one of those too... Wasn't there a story on the news though about some company that basically vanished and the dealers weren't backing up the refunds?

Wasn't my company, but I had to check!


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1959207 said:


> My F450 has traction problems if you don't have weight in the back (empty spreader!) and it's also 4x4. It has new tires on it too. But once you add 1000lbs to the rear you're good to go.


Any truck does when you put a plow in it. Mine does 500lbs will change it


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1959209 said:


> I have one of those too... Wasn't there a story on the news though about some company that basically vanished and the dealers weren't backing up the refunds?


I think it was kare11 but I cant find the story. they left some old lady hanging


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1959207 said:


> My F450 has traction problems if you don't have weight in the back (empty spreader!) and it's also 4x4. It has new tires on it too. But once you add 1000lbs to the rear you're good to go.


Really?

The 3500 crew cab I had with a 9.2 V didn't have issues. Rode like a school bus with nothing in the dump though.


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;1959209 said:


> I have one of those too... Wasn't there a story on the news though about some company that basically vanished and the dealers weren't backing up the refunds?


I'm sure it's happened. My bank sold me the warranty I've got and they said they did their homework before signing on with them. I guess we'll see in a few more months.

(I just looked and the website of the company I have is still operational... https://www.route66warranty.com/asp/index.asp )


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1959212 said:


> Any truck does when you put a plow in it. Mine does 500lbs will change it


I never put anything in mine.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Camden;1959197 said:


> What do you hang off the front? Do you struggle for traction? Nice looking truck...


This truck doesn't plow. It has a tailgate replacement spreader and just salts.


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;1959216 said:


> I never put anything in mine.


Neither do I. I got a western v on thw front and never have trouble in 4x4.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So my wall has cracked where I seamed two sheets of Sheetrock horizontally. 

Can I mud over this crack? Retape and remud? Start over from scratch? Hear it all out so my sheets run vertical?


----------



## Drakeslayer

Ranger620;1959213 said:


> I think it was kare11 but I cant find the story. they left some old lady hanging


Kline Nissan I think. The warranty company was from Florida or something.


----------



## Ranger620

Drakeslayer;1959225 said:


> This truck doesn't plow. It has a tailgate replacement spreader and just salts.


Thats ok I wont need it to have a plow just salter as well. You got her set up just perfect. See you in a few years.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1959227 said:


> So my wall has cracked where I seamed two sheets of Sheetrock horizontally.
> 
> Can I mud over this crack? Retape and remud? Start over from scratch? Hear it all out so my sheets run vertical?


Did you use fiber tape or paper?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1959151 said:


> There was a lady on kare11 I think, old lady they were giving her the run around about getting her money back. Hope it works out for you.


That was the one....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1959230 said:


>


Geese? Saw a bunch when I was in SSS territory


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1959231 said:


> Did you use fiber tape or paper?


I can see it now... "tape?"


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1959242 said:


> I can see it now... "tape?"


I cant tell if its paper tape or fiber.
What I would do is sand some or scrape some mud out make sure there is a screw at each stud above and below the crack at a max 1" away then re-tape using paper tape.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1959231 said:


> Did you use fiber tape or paper?


Fiber. Some of the cracks run along the edge of the tape, some run right down the seam.

Almost looks like I have my mud too thin.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1959196 said:


> Get one with a backpack on it. For all the landscape maintance you do it will be nice to have. And I would go stainless box


Maybe I'm a tard... Backpack?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1959252 said:


> Maybe I'm a tard... Backpack?


The first part.... We will leave that alone.... 

Backpack, the tool box behind the cab but in front of the dump.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1959252 said:


> Maybe I'm a tard... Backpack?


You know what your kids take to school


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;1959252 said:


> Maybe I'm a tard... Backpack?


This........me too.
Edit: I knew that. Not.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1959254 said:


> You know what your kids take to school


Thumbs Up:waving::laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

So the news said those kids in Savage all had seat belts on....false.


----------



## CityGuy

Jr and Hamline start at the back on thursday.

http://nascartalk.nbcsports.com/201...denny-hamlin-fail-post-qualifying-inspection/


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1959248 said:


> I cant tell if its paper tape or fiber.
> What I would do is sand some or scrape some mud out make sure there is a screw at each stud above and below the crack at a max 1" away then re-tape using paper tape.


Nah just giving Lwnmwrman a little crap


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1959253 said:


> The first part.... We will leave that alone....
> 
> Backpack, the tool box behind the cab but in front of the dump.


Haha thanks for the info!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Fried pickles are surprisingly good!


----------



## unit28

I got the fever in me


102°
Ugh,.....


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;1959173 said:


> Yep I got 75% of mine back too.


Any update on the truck ?


----------



## Bill1090

unit28;1959282 said:


> I got the fever in me
> 
> 102°
> Ugh,.....


Jeesh!......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Have the wife paranoid a little. Drinking a root beer in a brown bottle. She's driving


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1959250 said:


> Fiber. Some of the cracks run along the edge of the tape, some run right down the seam.
> 
> Almost looks like I have my mud too thin.


Mud thickness has nothing to do with it. See my post above. First get rid of the fiber tape. Use paper tape. You need to put the paper tape on with the green mud. It has glue in it. Then top coat with the blue follow my instructions above and it wont crack


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;1959283 said:


> Any update on the truck ?


Nope, still without a truck and still without any Info on wtf is taking them so long. Abra sucks


----------



## unit28

12 hr ct
0630-1830


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1959304 said:


> Nope, still without a truck and still without any Info on wtf is taking them so long. Abra sucks


I went to northern tool and didnt see it outside. That was a few days ago


----------



## Ranger620

Anyone wanna go in on buying a melter and send it to boston. I bet we could get the city to pay us


----------



## Camden

CityGuy;1959260 said:


> Jr and Hamline start at the back on thursday.
> 
> http://nascartalk.nbcsports.com/201...denny-hamlin-fail-post-qualifying-inspection/


Jr can't even win when he cheats. I wonder if fans will ever wake up and realize that he's a terrible driver.


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;1959317 said:


> Anyone wanna go in on buying a melter and send it to boston. I bet we could get the city to pay us


The Mpls Auto Auction has one that they've been trying to sell for years. Unfortunately, they know what it's worth.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1959318 said:


> Jr can't even win when he cheats. I wonder if fans will ever wake up and realize that he's a terrible driver.


:laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1959321 said:


> The Mpls Auto Auction has one that they've been trying to sell for years. Unfortunately, they know what it's worth.


I wonder how they would have gotten it?? When Keifer or whoever it was went under?


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;1959321 said:


> The Mpls Auto Auction has one that they've been trying to sell for years. Unfortunately, they know what it's worth.


Well obviously they must not know what it's worth around here.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1959325 said:


> I wonder how they would have gotten it?? When Keifer or whoever it was went under?


No clue. It's a monster too...it needs to be towed around with a semi.


----------



## TKLAWN

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/ctd/4860554729.html

Good deal for a plow truck......


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1959314 said:


> I went to northern tool and didnt see it outside. That was a few days ago


It's at the Elk River one


----------



## Polarismalibu

TKLAWN;1959329 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/ctd/4860554729.html
> 
> Good deal for a plow truck......


I was up there the other day. There stuff is all over priced


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;1959327 said:


> Well obviously they must not know what it's worth around here.


When I inquired about it they told me they would use it until they got what they wanted out of it. I don't remember how much they said but it was six figures.


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;1959321 said:


> The Mpls Auto Auction has one that they've been trying to sell for years. Unfortunately, they know what it's worth.


I used to see them use it all the time. I didnt know they went bankrupt. Do you know what they are asking for it?


----------



## Doughboy12

http://gunssavelives.net/gun-indust...o-sky-rocket-after-atf-proposes-ban-on-round/


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1959330 said:


> It's at the Elk River one


Guess you should have brought it to rogers I could have atleast looked at it a couple times a week. between cabelas, Northern and gander I'm close by several times a week


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1959328 said:


> No clue. It's a monster too...it needs to be towed around with a semi.


Most do. I know Interstate has at least one, my cousin plows for someone on the east side, they used to have one.

I wonder if there's a network where cities call the manufacturer and they know where the melters are and can get them in touch with a contractor??


----------



## Ranger620

Anyone gonna watch the SNL special??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1959336 said:


> I used to see them use it all the time. I didnt know they went bankrupt. Do you know what they are asking for it?


Keifer??? Or someone else?


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;1959336 said:


> I used to see them use it all the time. I didnt know they went bankrupt. Do you know what they are asking for it?


No, I don't remember. Give them a call and see what they say. Maybe you can make some quick cash by sending it out east.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I assume everyone has see this from the end of January??


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1959340 said:


> Most do. I know Interstate has at least one, my cousin plows for someone on the east side, they used to have one.
> 
> I wonder if there's a network where cities call the manufacturer and they know where the melters are and can get them in touch with a contractor??


They do make some smaller ones a guy can tow with a pick up but guessing they dont need those


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;1959343 said:


> No, I don't remember. Give them a call and see what they say. Maybe you can make some quick cash by sending it out east.


Im sure they want 225,000 for it. My piggy bank doesnt have that much in it


----------



## Ranger620

Maybe I should rethink this
https://www.bostonherald.com/news_o.../boston_getting_soaked_on_snow_melter_rentals


----------



## Ranger620

Here are bumper pull models
http://www.snowdragonmelters.com/home.asp?ID=2


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;1959352 said:


> Maybe I should rethink this
> https://www.bostonherald.com/news_o.../boston_getting_soaked_on_snow_melter_rentals


HOLY SMOKES!!!! $4k/hr My goodness....


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1959339 said:


> Guess you should have brought it to rogers I could have atleast looked at it a couple times a week. between cabelas, Northern and gander I'm close by several times a week


Yeah I'm at all the stores way to much. Not having my truck might actually be saving me a few bucks by being stuck at home most of the time


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;1959358 said:


> HOLY SMOKES!!!! $4k/hr My goodness....


Like I said maybe I should rethink this


----------



## TKLAWN

Ranger620;1959349 said:


> Im sure they want 225,000 for it. My piggy bank doesnt have that much in it


$4,000 an hourholy cafe talk about price gouging.

You could pay for it in less than 3 days.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;1959337 said:


> http://gunssavelives.net/gun-indust...o-sky-rocket-after-atf-proposes-ban-on-round/


Hahaha... figured... morons...


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1959270 said:


> Fried pickles are surprisingly good!


Ummmm thats old news around here


----------



## Ranger620

TKLAWN;1959364 said:


> $4,000 an hourholy cafe talk about price gouging.
> 
> You could pay for it in less than 3 days.


Found a bumper pull for 139,000 will keep up to a front end loader


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;1959361 said:


> Like I said maybe I should rethink this


I don't think you'd have trouble getting a bank to give you financing if you could show them a contract with those kinds of rates.

They might put a prepayment clause in the loan agreement!!!


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1959345 said:


> I assume everyone has see this from the end of January??


Music could put me to sleep right now


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;1959352 said:


> Maybe I should rethink this
> https://www.bostonherald.com/news_o.../boston_getting_soaked_on_snow_melter_rentals


There ya go! If they keep getting hammered, you'd be sitting real nice at the end of the year.


----------



## Ranger620

There playing a few skits from past SNL skits. Some of the old school stuff. Awesome


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Guess I have to record SNL, the youngest wants to school me in Madden.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1959407 said:


> Guess I have to record SNL, the youngest wants to school me in Madden.


So far so good even if your not a big fan on snl its worth watching. The old stuff is the best imo


----------



## NorthernProServ

Guess we'll see how Mystic treats me tonight


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1959413 said:


> So far so good even if your not a big fan on snl its worth watching. The old stuff is the best imo


Agreed... an most of the stuff the last 5-10 years has been really hit and miss...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

how do you pronounce methane? me-thane or meth-ane


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1959450 said:


> Agreed... an most of the stuff the last 5-10 years has been really hit and miss...


Yes it has. I kinda stopped watching cause of the hit and miss shows

This one so far has been good


----------



## Ranger620

This the way I pronounce it
meth-ane 
Or fart works too


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Jim,

The big salt bag from northern....is that on a pallet? Or do they just lift the bag into the truck somehow?


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1959451 said:


> how do you pronounce methane? me-thane or meth-ane


Meth-ane......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1959460 said:


> Jim,
> 
> The big salt bag from northern....is that on a pallet? Or do they just lift the bag into the truck somehow?


pallet............


----------



## jimslawnsnow

watching outrageous acts of science. all the brainy people are pronouncing methane, me-thane. I've never heard it like that. I know some are originally from other countries, but not all. reason I was asking


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1959468 said:


> watching outrageous acts of science. all the brainy people are pronouncing methane, me-thane. I've never heard it like that. I know some are originally from other countries, but not all. reason I was asking


I think you're the only one not watching SNL.


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;1959415 said:


> Guess we'll see how Mystic treats me tonight


It didn't work out for me last night


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1959477 said:


> I think you're the only one not watching SNL.


I'm watching the new episode of The Walking Dead. Very Slow so far.

I'll catch SNL on demand tomorrow


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1959477 said:


> I think you're the only one not watching SNL.


I'm not either. Never really was a huge fan.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1959451 said:


> how do you pronounce methane? me-thane or meth-ane


Meee-Tea-Ha-On-EEEEE


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1959462 said:


> Meth-ane......


WRONG!.........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1959477 said:


> I think you're the only one not watching SNL.


not a huge fan


----------



## Polarismalibu

Dang Bill Murray got old


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1959498 said:


> Dang Bill Murray got old


When did Maya Rudolph get bigger or is she pregnant?


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1959498 said:


> Dang Bill Murray got old


What about chevy chase I barley recognized him


----------



## CityGuy

6 flipping calls in 3 days. This better die down.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1959502 said:


> When did Maya Rudolph get bigger or is she pregnant?


I was wondering the same thing


----------



## Polarismalibu

Chris rock could pull off impersonating Obama if he died his hair


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1959503 said:


> What about chevy chase I barley recognized him


Very true..


----------



## Ranger620

Your momma got a mouth on the back of her neck and she chew like this:laughing: AHH the old school


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1959504 said:


> 6 flipping calls in 3 days. This better die down.


And no HTH again!!!!!!

Unless its on at 10. I can't follow along anymore.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1959511 said:


> And no HTH again!!!!!!
> 
> Unless its on at 10. I can't follow along anymore.


I think it's on at 10


----------



## Ranger620

Miley Cryus performing with clothes on and some class. Thats gotta be a first


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;1959487 said:


> I'm not either. Never really was a huge fan.


This............


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1959511 said:


> And no HTH again!!!!!!
> 
> Unless its on at 10. I can't follow along anymore.


I think that was last weeks I/we caught on Wednesday? Not sure anymore.


----------



## qualitycut

Fish filet and quarter pounder with mack sauce in the menu tonight.


----------



## qualitycut

Eating on a budget, just bought the gf a wheeler


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like no HTH again tonight.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1959538 said:


> Eating on a budget, just bought the gf a wheeler


What did you get for her


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1959538 said:


> Eating on a budget, just bought the gf a wheeler


Dang, you's a baller. Always buying stuff. payuppayuppayup


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1959541 said:


> Looks like no HTH again tonight.


Lame!!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1959541 said:


> Looks like no HTH again tonight.


Well there is Freezing rain in Arkansas afterall.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1959544 said:


> Dang, you's a baller. Always buying stuff. payuppayuppayup


I bought milk today


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1959546 said:


> Well there is Freezing rain in Arkansas afterall.


Looks like another late night Wednesday to get caught up again.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1959547 said:


> I bought milk today


I spent a lot at the store today. Sucks it won't last long


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1959547 said:


> I bought milk today


I paid my bills and can't afford milk. Can I barrow some? :waving:


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1959551 said:


> I paid my bills and can't afford milk. Can I barrow some? :waving:


Better hurry I bought two gallons and one is half gone


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1959543 said:


> What did you get for her


05 king quad 400, 800 miles. Its an ok wheeler but now she doesnt have to ride with me


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1959544 said:


> Dang, you's a baller. Always buying stuff. payuppayuppayup


Glad to see your im bracing your ghetto slang lol


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;1959551 said:


> I paid my bills and can't afford milk. Can I barrow some? :waving:


Be careful of the spelling police


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1959553 said:


> Better hurry I bought two gallons and one is half gone


I know how that is with kids in the house. About 5-6 gallons a week. Bought a bunch at Sam's for 2.59 a gallon today.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1959547 said:


> I bought milk today


I tried to buy a Coke at the rink today and the darn thing was sold out of everything! What the heck.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1959568 said:


> Be careful of the spelling police


....................


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1959579 said:


> ....................


Pinterest???


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1959579 said:


> ....................


My grandpa used to pick up milk from farmers in those cans. Would throw them up on the truck one in each hand


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1959585 said:


> My grandpa used to pick up milk from farmers in those cans. Would throw them up on the truck one in each hand


Assuming they were full I bet they were heavy!


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1959477 said:


> I think you're the only one not watching SNL.


Not I said the duck, I cannot stand that show.....


----------



## cbservicesllc




----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;1959589 said:


>


For how excited he got, I don't think hat was all snow on the ground.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea;1959590 said:


> For how excited he got, I don't think hat was all snow on the ground.......


:laughing:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1959586 said:


> Assuming they were full I bet they were heavy!


I would close to full. No way I could do it now. My dad carried them from his barn to where the cooler was about 100' away


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1959589 said:


>


And I thought I got excited the few times I have seen it.


----------



## NorthernProServ

A few puffy flakes here.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Counting them as they fall......


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;1959598 said:


> Counting them as they fall......


How much did you lose at mystic


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1959554 said:


> 05 king quad 400, 800 miles. Its an ok wheeler but now she doesnt have to ride with me


Sweet! Now you just gotta get her that ring


----------



## SnowGuy73

10° breezy overcast.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light snow here.


----------



## CityGuy

10° cloudy 
Feels like -2


----------



## Green Grass

12 light snow


----------



## Bill1090

9* with...... wait.. nevermind... nothing else happening.


----------



## cbservicesllc

What the heck is with the snow? Coming down good...


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

cbservicesllc;1959726 said:


> What the heck is with the snow? Coming down good...


Was just thinking the same, if this keeps up much longer we'll get a salt run out of it


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Did anyone else see the Florida school that's teaching Islam?? Where are the people regulating these people? Their excuse was they aren't teaching Islam they are just studying the history of Islam. Ok that's alright I guess BUT THERE IS NO OTHER RELIGION IN THEIR CURRICULUM THEY WERE GOING TO "study the history of"


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1959742 said:


> Did anyone else see the Florida school that's teaching Islam?? Where are the people regulating these people? Their excuse was they aren't teaching Islam they are just studying the history of Islam. Ok that's alright I guess BUT THERE IS NO OTHER RELIGION IN THEIR CURRICULUM THEY WERE GOING TO "study the history of"


So you can't say the pledge of allegiance? But teach that crap? Why do they need to learn the history? What are they going to get out of it?

I'm surprised that the schools here haven't started teaching it. I will pull my kids out of school if they do


----------



## ryde307

Ranger620;1959368 said:


> Found a bumper pull for 139,000 will keep up to a front end loader


It probably won't. Search on here. There are lots of reviews of melters not being what they are said to be. If they were as good as advertised you would see them around alot more. The semi size units burn massive amounts of fuel. The ones in Boston will need to be hooked to semi tankers just to keep fueled.



jimslawnsnow;1959752 said:


> So you can't say the pledge of allegiance? But teach that crap? Why do they need to learn the history? What are they going to get out of it?
> 
> I'm surprised that the schools here haven't started teaching it. I will pull my kids out of school if they do


I don't understand the pledge thing. We continue to get rid of things in fear of offending someone. Yet we have to accommodate people from other cultures all while repressing our own ways. 
If I came over to your house and you did things I was not a fan of because I do it different I would respect you and understand I came to your home. I would not try to change your ways.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

All of 1/4" of super fluff here (didn't measure),looks to be letting up. Got brighter out in the last 15 min


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Pretty sad that almost every snow this year we've been measuring in fractions of an inch


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1959789 said:


> Pretty sad that almost every snow this year we've been measuring in fractions of an inch


Not really....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sheetrock mud is dry (again) gonna have it sanded and wiped down shortly. Go have Pizza Hut buffet with my two kids that are off school, buy a couple return springs and primer the wall this afternoon.

Texture on this evening, then it's up to the wife to get paint.

One of my workers used to paint for a living. Trying to decide if I should just hire him out. I hate taping everything off.


----------



## Ranger620

ryde307;1959777 said:


> It probably won't. Search on here. There are lots of reviews of melters not being what they are said to be. If they were as good as advertised you would see them around alot more. The semi size units burn massive amounts of fuel. The ones in Boston will need to be hooked to semi tankers just to keep fueled


I used to rent one when I did a place down on Calhoun. Was about 65 gallons of fuel per hour. I could dump a loaded bucket in but had to wait with the next bucket. A lot of it depended on the type of snow. Fresh snow went way faster. Compared to hauling since I don't have big trucks or a place to dump it was about the same I thought.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1959807 said:


> Sheetrock mud is dry (again) gonna have it sanded and wiped down shortly. Go have Pizza Hut buffet with my two kids that are off school, *buy a couple return springs* and primer the wall this afternoon.
> 
> Texture on this evening, then it's up to the wife to get paint.
> 
> One of my workers used to paint for a living. Trying to decide if I should just hire him out. I hate taping everything off.


Wait, what? Seems like every snowfall you need return springs...? Is it the same spring you're just never picking up or...?


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;1959819 said:


> Wait, what? Seems like every snowfall you need return springs...? Is it the same spring you're just never picking up or...?


Well when you have them that tight and you hit stuff at 45mph they tend to stretch quick.

Oh wait, that's bano. :laughing:


----------



## Camden

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1959742 said:


> Did anyone else see the Florida school that's teaching Islam?? Where are the people regulating these people? Their excuse was they aren't teaching Islam they are just studying the history of Islam. Ok that's alright I guess BUT THERE IS NO OTHER RELIGION IN THEIR CURRICULUM THEY WERE GOING TO "study the history of"


Glad to see I'm not the only one whose blood boils when that stuff gets reported.



ryde307;1959777 said:


> It probably won't. Search on here. There are lots of reviews of melters not being what they are said to be. If they were as good as advertised you would see them around alot more. The semi size units burn massive amounts of fuel. The ones in Boston will need to be hooked to semi tankers just to keep fueled.


I seem to remember Neige (Paul V) talking about how his melter under performed. I believe it had something to do with the filters plugging up (the ones that remove contaminants).


----------



## Doughboy12

Light flurries tapering off and 18


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1959819 said:


> Wait, what? Seems like every snowfall you need return springs...? Is it the same spring you're just never picking up or...?


No, not the same spring. For a while it was. Now we broke one on one of the flat top V's, they are a different spring than the V/DXT.

Seems like we break one every 3 snowfalls, +/-.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1959820 said:


> Well when you have them that tight and you hit stuff at 45mph they tend to stretch quick.
> 
> Oh wait, that's bano. :laughing:


We break the return springs for the wings. I don't think we've ever broken a trip spring.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1959833 said:


> No, not the same spring. For a while it was. Now we broke one on one of the flat top V's, they are a different spring than the V/DXT.
> 
> Seems like we break one every 3 snowfalls, +/-.


How tight do you have them? That sure seems excessive


----------



## CityGuy

Still flurries here. Not adding up to anything.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1959833 said:


> No, not the same spring. For a while it was. Now we broke one on one of the flat top V's, they are a different spring than the V/DXT.
> 
> Seems like we break one every 3 snowfalls, +/-.


I suppose that many plows...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1959840 said:


> How tight do you have them? That sure seems excessive


Really? It's always been this way for me. Go through about 5-7 / year for 5 plows.

10 return springs. I didn't think the ratio was too far out of line.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1959843 said:


> Really? It's always been this way for me. Go through about 5-7 / year for 5 plows.
> 
> 10 return springs. I didn't think the ratio was too far out of line.


Well... now that you mention it... I have 2 V's, 1 Straight... I think I've done 3 return springs in 4 years...


----------



## andersman02

Must be those boss plows and their hydro lift along side the Dodge. Our ford/westerns w/ chain lift never seem to have that problem.........


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1959853 said:


> Well... now that you mention it... I have 2 V's, 1 Straight... I think I've done 3 return springs in 4 years...


I go thru 4-5 a year. I had one break on a vxt first storm after I bought it. Boss doesn't warranty springs


----------



## Ranger620

andersman02;1959854 said:


> Must be those boss plows and their hydro lift along side the Dodge. Our ford/westerns w/ chain lift never seem to have that problem.........


That will happen. But when you run boss you get twice as much work done in the same amount of time


----------



## skorum03

Have any of you had the raise/lower switch on the boss plows fail? Mine doesn't always want to work.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1959861 said:


> Have any of you had the raise/lower switch on the boss plows fail? Mine doesn't always want to work.


The toggle on the light tower?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1959856 said:


> I go thru 4-5 a year. I had one break on a vxt first storm after I bought it. Boss doesn't warranty springs


They don't but I would have harassed the dealer. I suppose they don't know which plow it came from though.

I just buy the cheap springs from Northern Tool, so that might be an issue as well.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1959862 said:


> The toggle on the light tower?


Yes.......


----------



## Ranger620

skorum03;1959864 said:


> Yes.......


Sounds like ground to me. Should either work or not. I have it happen some times move the plow around and gets a better ground and it works


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1959863 said:


> They don't but I would have harassed the dealer. I suppose they don't know which plow it came from though.
> 
> I just buy the cheap springs from Northern Tool, so that might be an issue as well.


The dealer was countryside and driver drove it to their shop as he was 6 bloks away. Tried to push but they didn't budge


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1959867 said:


> The dealer was countryside and driver drove it to their shop as he was 6 bloks away. Tried to push but they didn't budge


Like I say, it'd be tough as they wouldn't know if you pulled one off a different plow.

Common sense says if the paint is brand new on the spring it's pretty new.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drake.....

Your 4500... Did you buy it with the box on it? Or did you just get the chassis and go get your own box / salter?

You just run a tailgate spreader on it?


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1959872 said:


> Like I say, it'd be tough as they wouldn't know if you pulled one off a different plow.
> 
> Common sense says if the paint is brand new on the spring it's pretty new.


Rules are rules i get that. This was bought at their store during the storm. I walked in said give me that one. Hooked up, left, driver was back with same truck 4 hours later. Seems like a lot of work to swap springs for $25 worth. I left and bought a spring next day from crysteel


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Down to about 14 bags of salt... Do I roll the dice and just go get a big bag of Pro for parking lots? Or will I use it?


----------



## snowman55

LwnmwrMan22;1959863 said:


> They don't but I would have harassed the dealer. I suppose they don't know which plow it came from though.
> 
> I just buy the cheap springs from Northern Tool, so that might be an issue as well.


That is your problem. Those are not designed to stretch that far. Get the oem you will have less break.


----------



## skorum03

Ranger620;1959865 said:


> Sounds like ground to me. Should either work or not. I have it happen some times move the plow around and gets a better ground and it works


Thats interesting you say that because the other day when I was hooking it up it would make noise as I hit the toggle switch but nothing would happen and then I was dicking around with the controller wing-out wing-back, then went back to the switch and it worked shortly after.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1959880 said:


> Down to about 14 bags of salt... Do I roll the dice and just go get a big bag of Pro for parking lots? Or will I use it?


McD's on foley/109. Drive lane is black parking spots are white sidewalk is half white


----------



## Ranger620

skorum03;1959885 said:


> Thats interesting you say that because the other day when I was hooking it up it would make noise as I hit the toggle switch but nothing would happen and then I was dicking around with the controller wing-out wing-back, then went back to the switch and it worked shortly after.


Yup just a ground plow not making good contact with the frame. Normal for me not sure about others


----------



## NorthernProServ

Snow still just sitting on top of us....hmmmm.


----------



## Ranger620

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1959886 said:


> McD's on foley/109. Drive lane is black parking spots are white sidewalk is half white


Hmm maybe I'll go there for lunch. Gotta go to foley and 10 to fix a fence.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;1959604 said:


> How much did you lose at mystic


Let's just say I kinda broke even


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1959886 said:


> McD's on foley/109. Drive lane is black parking spots are white sidewalk is half white


Thanks..!!!


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1959843 said:


> Really? It's always been this way for me. Go through about 5-7 / year for 5 plows.
> 
> 10 return springs. I didn't think the ratio was too far out of line.


We run 3 boss V's and have only broke one in 3 years.


----------



## ryde307

Drake in your picture of your 4500. What is the truck in the background? Looks like identical to a 550 we sold.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

If anyone cares Gander in Blaine has the M855 ammo 1000rd boxes.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1959905 said:


> We run 3 boss V's and have only broke one in 3 years.


Ummmm...... Maybe I need to back off on my tension.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1959880 said:


> Down to about 14 bags of salt... Do I roll the dice and just go get a big bag of Pro for parking lots? Or will I use it?


I have a bag of pro plus and also have 20 bags of pro plus. counting on some ice before spring


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1959888 said:


> Snow still just sitting on top of us....hmmmm.


Yeah looks like it's burning off most treated/driven on surfaces... Probably still going to check some walks... I guess...


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1959911 said:


> Ummmm...... Maybe I need to back off on my tension.


I've broken 1 in 17 yrs. but mine were Hinikers. I only have one V now swapped them out to scoops


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1959885 said:


> Thats interesting you say that because the other day when I was hooking it up it would make noise as I hit the toggle switch but nothing would happen and then I was dicking around with the controller wing-out wing-back, then went back to the switch and it worked shortly after.


I can't remember but doesn't it have to be all the way back in v for it to work?


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1959835 said:


> We break the return springs for the wings. I don't think we've ever broken a trip spring.


That's why I said stretch....very hard to actually break one...I would think.


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1959820 said:


> Well when you have them that tight and you hit stuff at 45mph they tend to stretch quick.
> 
> Oh wait, that's bano. :laughing:


surprisingly, in all yours that I've been plowing have never broke. I have broke many other things but not a return spring


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1959880 said:


> Down to about 14 bags of salt... Do I roll the dice and just go get a big bag of Pro for parking lots? Or will I use it?


Get the bag...save the bags. They will keep better. IMHO


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1959928 said:


> That's why I said stretch....very hard to actually break one...I would think.


Mine don't break on the coil. The ends break where they hook into the plow.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1959843 said:


> Really? It's always been this way for me. Go through about 5-7 / year for 5 plows.
> 
> 10 return springs. I didn't think the ratio was too far out of line.


for how hard I run my plow, and for how high we stack snow with our plows, I have never broken a trip spring. I have cracked welds, broken rams, but never return spring


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1959927 said:


> I can't remember but doesn't it have to be all the way back in v for it to work?


It always has been when taking it on and off


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1959933 said:


> Mine don't break on the coil. The ends break where they hook into the plow.


I wonder if you can repair that? Or are they cheap enough not to bother?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1959880 said:


> Down to about 14 bags of salt... Do I roll the dice and just go get a big bag of Pro for parking lots? Or will I use it?


I have 6 left. Was contemplating the same thing


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1959933 said:


> Mine don't break on the coil. The ends break where they hook into the plow.


That almost sounds like a wear issue.....? Unless it isn't at the contact point.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1959914 said:


> I have a bag of pro plus and also have 20 bags of pro plus. counting on some ice before spring


What are you paying for the big bag and what is the weight


----------



## CityGuy

Anybody know if there is a "jig" for chiseling out a door knob face plate on a wood door? My chiseling skills are not the best.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1959940 said:


> Anybody know if there is a "jig" for chiseling out a door knob face plate on a wood door? My chiseling skills are not the best.


Do you mean the strike plate?


----------



## Doughboy12

http://www.amazon.com/PORTER-CABLE-59375-Strike-Latch-Template/dp/B00004TI3P
http://m.homedepot.com/p/Milescraft-Strike-Plate-Mortising-Kit-for-Routers-12150713/202241660


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1959941 said:


> Do you mean the strike plate?


Nope the part on the door itself. The strike plate is all ready routed on the frame.


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1959944 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/PORTER-CABLE-59375-Strike-Latch-Template/dp/B00004TI3P
> http://m.homedepot.com/p/Milescraft-Strike-Plate-Mortising-Kit-for-Routers-12150713/202241660


That's what I am looking for. Thanks.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1959945 said:


> Nope the part on the door itself. The strike plate is all ready routed on the frame.


Not sure what needs the chisel on that...picture plz.

edit: I see you got it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1959936 said:


> I wonder if you can repair that? Or are they cheap enough not to bother?


$17 per spring. Would rather do that that repair welds and cylinders.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1959939 said:


> What are you paying for the big bag and what is the weight


The cheaper stuff that melts to -5 is like 216 or something and about 20-30 more I think to get stuff that melts -15. Its 2200lbs


----------



## CityGuy

Here you go Dough.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1959935 said:


> It always has been when taking it on and off


Yea was just wondering since you said tou moved the wings around then worked


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1959953 said:


> Here you go Dough.


Screw it to the door...
Use an exacto knife around the boarder as deep as needed...
Remove plate...
Remove wood...with chisel or knife. 
Simple way to avoid the detailed chisel work.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just ordered a bag of Pro Plus. $242.50 for 2200 lbs.


----------



## Doughboy12

Just made a salt "run" in my slippers...:laughing:


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;1959953 said:


> Here you go Dough.


You should be able to take that bracket off and replace it with a part that slides int the frame. I would not chisel it always turns out terrible. If your door knob does not come with the kit I'd take it back and get the style that does imo


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;1959953 said:


> Here you go Dough.


I belive the plate is removable then it will sit in correctly. This is a interior door correct


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1959955 said:


> Screw it to the door...
> Use an exacto knife around the boarder as deep as needed...
> Remove plate...
> Remove wood...with chisel or knife.
> Simple way to avoid the detailed chisel work.


I would but my chisel skills suck. I may run to menards and see if they have anything otherwise using your method. I have tried drawing and free hand chesel before but end up taking the edge sivers off. That's why I was hoping for a router or drill kit to make it cleaner.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1959950 said:


> The cheaper stuff that melts to -5 is like 216 or something and about 20-30 more I think to get stuff that melts -15. Its 2200lbs


do you use that for parking lots. Seems spendy. I can get salt here for $80.00 a ton bulk


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1959960 said:


> I belive the plate is removable then it will sit in correctly. This is a interior door correct


Correct. Interior door. I will have to take a better look at it.

Just so I am clear, you are saying remove the outer rectangular part?


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1959962 said:


> do you use that for parking lots. Seems spendy. I can get salt here for $80.00 a ton bulk


Jeez $80 is really cheap


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1959963 said:


> Correct. Interior door. I will have to take a better look at it.
> 
> Just so I am clear, you are saying remove the outer rectangular part?


Yeah they just pop off


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1959961 said:


> I would but my chisel skills suck. I may run to menards and see if they have anything otherwise using your method. I have tried drawing and free hand chesel before but end up taking the edge sivers off. That's why I was hoping for a router or drill kit to make it cleaner.


Mine too. No patience is the problem.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1959959 said:


> You should be able to take that bracket off and replace it with a part that slides int the frame. I would not chisel it always turns out terrible. If your door knob does not come with the kit I'd take it back and get the style that does imo


I got it off. Thanks guys for the info.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1959971 said:


> I got it off. Thanks guys for the info.


Man I feel stupid....


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;1959963 said:


> Correct. Interior door. I will have to take a better look at it.
> 
> Just so I am clear, you are saying remove the outer rectangular part?


that is correct. Some of them you twist and they will slide off, some of them you need to take a small screwdriver and pry it off. if you look in the instructions it should explain to you how to do it.some door knobs come with two little adapters that you slide on the sides of the bolt before you slide it into the actual door itself


----------



## platestealer

I just paid ~$109/ton @ US Salt last week for the clearlane. They were getting awfully low on salt though.


LwnmwrMan22;1959956 said:


> Just ordered a bag of Pro Plus. $242.50 for 2200 lbs.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1959962 said:


> do you use that for parking lots. Seems spendy. I can get salt here for $80.00 a ton bulk


Everything. You told me 120/ ton. Problem with bulk salt is having no way to load it and a spreader that's too small. Plus this stuff melts in colder ramps than salt


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;1959936 said:


> I wonder if you can repair that? Or are they cheap enough not to bother?


I think he's talking the hook end breaks off... that's where mine have broken... They are cheap all things considered...


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1959987 said:


> Everything. You told me 120/ ton. Problem with bulk salt is having no way to load it and a spreader that's too small. Plus this stuff melts in colder ramps than salt


it is 120 a ton in Rochester. I found a place in Winona but I can get it at at 80 a ton that is pretreated not sure what the brand is but it is blue


----------



## jimslawnsnow

platestealer;1959982 said:


> I just paid ~$109/ton @ US Salt last week for the clearlane. They were getting awfully low on salt though.


And they won't sell any if you didn't buy before or only sell what you bought last year. When I stopped in last week I thought I was going to get escorted out. They pretty much told me I shouldn't be there and not to come back until salt isn't in short supply.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1959990 said:


> it is 120 a ton in Rochester. I found a place in Winona but I can get it at at 80 a ton that is pretreated not sure what the brand is but it is blue


How are you getting it?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

platestealer;1959982 said:


> I just paid ~$109/ton @ US Salt last week for the clearlane. They were getting awfully low on salt though.


Right. I'm not competeing with bulk prices for salt, I don't have anywhere to store it and just leave the salt in the back of my truck.

Honestly, by the time I get this salt, and pay sales tax, I will be close to the price of my pallet of salt, if not more.

The more I think about it, when they call tomorrow (if they do), I'll probably just cancel and continue my pallets. 2450 lbs for $300 after tax vs 2200 lbs for $240 + tax.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1959953 said:


> Here you go Dough.


Just make sure you switch the orientation of the bolt 180... won't work great the way you have it... Thumbs Up


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1959992 said:


> How are you getting it?


drive right to the place, and they either load in my spreader, or I take my 1 ton dump truck and have them load in that


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1959991 said:


> And they won't sell any if you didn't buy before or only sell what you bought last year. When I stopped in last week I thought I was going to get escorted out. They pretty much told me I shouldn't be there and not to come back until salt isn't in short supply.


Pffff... Salt shortage...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1959995 said:


> drive right to the place, and they either load in my spreader, or I take my 1 ton dump truck and have them load in that


Little far for me though. If I had a way to load is get 10-15 tons for next winter


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I will go through 9-10 pallets this year. By the time I would pay someone to deliver 10-15 tons, build storage and have a way to load it, the pallets work better for me, AT THIS TIME.

I know the Pro Plus has a better residual plus a smaller prill so I can turn then spreader opening down on the walk spreaders.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1959997 said:


> Pffff... Salt shortage...


I don't understand how they are the only ones that are short. NSI is always unloading rail cars when I'm there


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1960003 said:


> Little far for me though. If I had a way to load is get 10-15 tons for next winter


That's my problem. No one close to load bulk and no where to store it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1960005 said:


> I will go through 9-10 pallets this year. By the time I would pay someone to deliver 10-15 tons, build storage and have a way to load it, the pallets work better for me, AT THIS TIME.
> 
> I know the Pro Plus has a better residual plus a smaller prill so I can turn then spreader opening down on the walk spreaders.


It feeds great out the walk behind. On my tail gate spreader I need to close the gate from rock salt or it pours out. I also need a bigger spreader


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1959994 said:


> Just make sure you switch the orientation of the bolt 180... won't work great the way you have it... Thumbs Up


Got it. Was for picture purposes only.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1960008 said:


> That's my problem. No one close to load bulk and no where to store it.


I have a old shed that's storing junk and wild critters. I could always rent a skid, but that's 600 month


----------



## albhb3

107 at the dmv and burnt 57gal in 253 miles at work...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1960013 said:


> I have a old shed that's storing junk and wild critters. I could always rent a skid, but that's 600 month


I could build something, but my two tractors are out plowing when it would be time to load.

If I buy a 4500, or a V-box, then I could load before hand and it might make better sense.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

There isn't a salt shortage now. 

It's like a snow globe in Arden Hills now


----------



## Doughboy12

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1960044 said:


> There isn't a salt shortage now.
> 
> It's like a snow globe in Arden Hills now


Been like that all day here.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1960045 said:


> Been like that all day here.


Same here, would have some ok accumulation if it wasnt melting on contact.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1960044 said:


> There isn't a salt shortage now.
> 
> It's like a snow globe in Arden Hills now


It was like that up here earlier. All but over now.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1960013 said:


> I have a old shed that's storing junk and wild critters. I could always rent a skid, but that's 600 month


Your a farmer,got a conveyor and a shovel


----------



## ryde307

banonea;1959990 said:


> it is 120 a ton in Rochester. I found a place in Winona but I can get it at at 80 a ton that is pretreated not sure what the brand is but it is blue


Cargill.



qualitycut;1960049 said:


> Same here, would have some ok accumulation if it wasnt melting on contact.


I had to run to Minneapolis quick and checked walks and lots on the way. Was hoping for salt run but everything that gets any regular salt is all melted.


----------



## mnlefty

jimslawnsnow;1959991 said:


> And they won't sell any if you didn't buy before or only sell what you bought last year. When I stopped in last week I thought I was going to get escorted out. They pretty much told me I shouldn't be there and not to come back until salt isn't in short supply.


Sounds like a nice way to NOT keep the sales pipeline full. I would've been inclined to tell them "don't worry, I won't be back ever."


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1960052 said:


> Cargill.
> 
> I had to run to Minneapolis quick and checked walks and lots on the way. Was hoping for salt run but everything that gets any regular salt is all melted.


You couldn't run to WBL and check mine???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If OlsonBros was still around at least he could tell me what's going on at their shop.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1960051 said:


> Your a farmer,got a conveyor and a shovel


No convayer. No way in hell am I shoveling all that.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1960095 said:


> You couldn't run to WBL and check mine???


If they get regular salt I am sure they are fine.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1960032 said:


> I could build something, but my two tractors are out plowing when it would be time to load.
> 
> If I buy a 4500, or a V-box, then I could load before hand and it might make better sense.


Buying a 4500 just for salt is silly. A good way to wreck a truck. I'd put a v box in a older truck. When its ate up no big deal. IMO


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1960098 said:


> If OlsonBros was still around at least he could tell me what's going on at their shop.


I'm in Arden Hills, 694/10 probably 5/8"on the untreated sidewalk and 0 on anything treated


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1960117 said:


> Buying a 4500 just for salt is silly. A good way to wreck a truck. I'd put a v box in a older truck. When its ate up no big deal. IMO


I wouldn't buy it just for salt. I said before instead of buying a pickup next time, I would go back to a dump, then sell my dump trailer too.

I'm getting more and more work in the cities where it sucks to run equipment to, then come back and load a dump trailer, then try to get the dump trailer where you want it.

I would put a 9.2 with wings on it for my schools, load it up with material for traction, use it for salting my bigger lots.

That's why I was wondering where Drake got his truck, with the aluminum body. If he bought it like that, or if he bought the chassis and added the box someplace else.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1960119 said:


> I'm in Arden Hills, 694/10 probably 5/8"on the untreated sidewalk and 0 on anything treated


Hmmmmmm... I just salted my walks the last little dusting of snow. Decisions decisions.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh, and funny....when I called Northern Salt???? No one was at the lot, and they would call me when they had product there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Meteogram is under 1/2" for Friday now.


----------



## NorthernProServ

I am still sitting on about 2.5 pallets or so of salt.I would be willing to give up at least 1 pallet at this point. Would have to hand load, it's halite from central salt. 

If any one needs a few bags to a pallet, PM me if interested.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

No forecast today from JohnDee.

"The weather guy is under the weather.". Poor guy.


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1960130 said:


> I wouldn't buy it just for salt. I said before instead of buying a pickup next time, I would go back to a dump, then sell my dump trailer too.
> 
> I'm getting more and more work in the cities where it sucks to run equipment to, then come back and load a dump trailer, then try to get the dump trailer where you want it.
> 
> I would put a 9.2 with wings on it for my schools, load it up with material for traction, use it for salting my bigger lots.
> 
> That's why I was wondering where Drake got his truck, with the aluminum body. If he bought it like that, or if he bought the chassis and added the box someplace else.


maybe this something a little more stabill and ya only gotta load it once a yearThumbs Up

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/bfd/4890156060.html


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;1960052 said:


> I had to run to Minneapolis quick and checked walks and lots on the way. Was hoping for salt run but everything that gets any regular salt is all melted.


Same here....


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1960134 said:


> Oh, and funny....when I called Northern Salt???? No one was at the lot, and they would call me when they had product there.


Really? I emailed today and they got back to me right away... like 15 minutes...


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1960136 said:


> I am still sitting on about 2.5 pallets or so of salt.I would be willing to give up at least 1 pallet at this point. Would have to hand load, it's halite from central salt.
> 
> If any one needs a few bags to a pallet, PM me if interested.


Is that the orange bag stuff? You use it on lots and walks? How do you like it?


----------



## albhb3

it didn't melt here heat island effect


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1960156 said:


> Really? I emailed today and they got back to me right away... like 15 minutes...


You must have a special email the rest of us don't. I never get a response


----------



## ryde307

albhb3;1960139 said:


> maybe this something a little more stabill and ya only gotta load it once a yearThumbs Up
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/bfd/4890156060.html


I was just saying the other day how I wanted one. I still have not figured out how to justify it yet though.
Someday I will have kids and I am going to rent one for my kid to goto Prom.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1960134 said:


> Oh, and funny....when I called Northern Salt???? No one was at the lot, and they would call me when they had product there.


Who did you talk to? They have 2 trailers full of super sacks. From what I can see one of the pro and the other pro plus


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1960156 said:


> Really? I emailed today and they got back to me right away... like 15 minutes...


They answered the phone, and I said I would like to pick some up, but they said no one was at the lot and they didn't have any there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1960157 said:


> Is that the orange bag stuff? You use it on lots and walks? How do you like it?


Halite would be Rock Salt.


----------



## Polarismalibu

ryde307;1960182 said:


> I was just saying the other day how I wanted one. I still have not figured out how to justify it yet though.
> Someday I will have kids and I am going to rent one for my kid to goto Prom.


That would be a sweet prom ride


----------



## albhb3

ryde307;1960182 said:


> I was just saying the other day how I wanted one. I still have not figured out how to justify it yet though.
> Someday I will have kids and I am going to rent one for my kid to goto Prom.


just send it to NY for a week to load the snow melters 6000 an hourThumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1960183 said:


> Who did you talk to? They have 2 trailers full of super sacks. From what I can see one of the pro and the other pro plus


I was told they had 2 sacks of Pro Plus (green) and 1 Pro Professional (Red), and they were spoken for. They would call me when they and more transferred up.

Pro Plus is treated with Magnesium, Pro Professional with Calcium Chloride.


----------



## ryde307

It was a couple weeks ago when I was talking about it but here is a picture of ducks over our shop the other day.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1960156 said:


> Really? I emailed today and they got back to me right away... like 15 minutes...


me too. sometimes within a couple minutes. sometimes she even calls. I cant complain


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1960190 said:


> I was told they had 2 sacks of Pro Plus (green) and 1 Pro Professional (Red), and they were spoken for. They would call me when they and more transferred up.
> 
> Pro Plus is treated with Magnesium, Pro Professional with Calcium Chloride.


when I picked up my first sack the guy showed me all the pro plus. it was 2 wide and not sure how deep. must be a 40' trailer. the other trailer by the rail cars had the pro


----------



## Polarismalibu

ryde307;1960217 said:


> It was a couple weeks ago when I was talking about it but here is a picture of ducks over our shop the other day.


Easy shooting there!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1960222 said:


> when I picked up my first sack the guy showed me all the pro plus. it was 2 wide and not sure how deep. must be a 40' trailer. the other trailer by the rail cars had the pro


If it was like last year, it's like a pizza buffet. Word gets out they have the good stuff, everyone flocks to it, then you sit again.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1960227 said:


> If it was like last year, it's like a pizza buffet. Word gets out they have the good stuff, everyone flocks to it, then you sit again.


But you'd think everyone knows what it is. Too many unknowns read this site I guess


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1960186 said:


> Halite would be Rock Salt.


Right... I get some of that product for properties we sub on... 1 or 2 bags here or there... I've never been the one to apply it though


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1960157 said:


> Is that the orange bag stuff? You use it on lots and walks? How do you like it?


It is yes, orange bag, product is blue.

We do use it for both walks and lots. It has a nice even consistency and is great for the walks.

For the lots we usually mix it 50/50 with SafeStep 3300 which is more of a natural looking bagged rock-salt with larger sized pieces of salt, which is good for lots, not so much for walks.

We have had no problems with it working even when the temps get to that 5 degree mark and a little lower. I think how heavy the traffic flow is on certain lots makes a big difference though.

When it gets into negative territory, for our walks only we switch to pro-slicer or pro plus.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1960230 said:


> But you'd think everyone knows what it is. Too many unknowns read this site I guess


Too many people call their buddy. Last year when they were in New Brighton, I would be there and they would be taking phone call after phone call on when they would have product.

As soon as someone got their and they had product, they were on the phone to their buddy who was on the phone.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1960238 said:


> Too many people call their buddy. Last year when they were in New Brighton, I would be there and they would be taking phone call after phone call on when they would have product.
> 
> As soon as someone got their and they had product, they were on the phone to their buddy who was on the phone.


Not quite sure why so many would need salt with the slow winter. I have had more events down here and am nervous about having product left over. If I were up there no way I'd have any on hand til I knew something was for sure going to happen


----------



## NorthernProServ

I should add to the above that we started the year using Safestep solely for lots. We were able to get great pallet pricing on it, however was unable to get the amounts that we needed. Thus the reason for the mixing/switching. Have been happy with both products.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1960249 said:


> Not quite sure why so many would need salt with the slow winter. I have had more events down here and am nervous about having product left over. If I were up there no way I'd have any on hand til I knew something was for sure going to happen


Okay... You do realize there's probably 5,000 snow removal guys in the cities, right?

Plus all of the muni and institutional places that use the bagged product.

Your 2 flatbed trailer loads would be used in about 30 minutes once word go out.

This is the complaint with NSI. You would think with it being a slow winter, they would have product all over, not "we will call you when we have some".

Plus, how can you not have someone at the lot during the day, if for non other reason to tell people that stop in, "sorry, but we had equipment failure" or whatever.

There were times I called last year, they said go pick it up, got down there and there was no product.

I'm a little nervous to drive all the way to S. Minneapolis for no product.

Pretty sure I'll just continue with my bags.


----------



## unit28

Palisade.....


----------



## unit28

......er
Plaisted

http://www.plaistedcompanies.com/Products/Sand,RoadBase,Aggregates.aspx


----------



## 60Grit

unit28;1960284 said:


> ......er
> Plaisted
> 
> http://www.plaistedcompanies.com/Products/Sand,RoadBase,Aggregates.aspx


They haul salt for u.s.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1960130 said:


> I wouldn't buy it just for salt. I said before instead of buying a pickup next time, I would go back to a dump, then sell my dump trailer too.
> 
> I'm getting more and more work in the cities where it sucks to run equipment to, then come back and load a dump trailer, then try to get the dump trailer where you want it.
> 
> I would put a 9.2 with wings on it for my schools, load it up with material for traction, use it for salting my bigger lots.
> 
> That's why I was wondering where Drake got his truck, with the aluminum body. If he bought it like that, or if he bought the chassis and added the box someplace else.


Truck was from Fury. Box is a stainless rugby we got from truck utilities. Spreader is electric Swenson.


----------



## Deershack

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1959910 said:


> If anyone cares Gander in Blaine has the M855 ammo 1000rd boxes.


How much is it?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;1960286 said:


> Truck was from Fury. Box is a stainless rugby we got from truck utilities. Spreader is electric Swenson.


Tailgate spreader, correct??

I've also thought about taking the box off my '06 with 100k miles on it. Put a flatbed and airbags under it and just throw a salter on that.

Problem is, I could sell the '06 for $20ish, MAYBE $24,000. Then sell the dump trailer for $6,000. I'm at $30,000.

I would probably be close to $12k to pull the box and put a flatbed / airbags, Vbox spreader, and I've got a 10 year old truck with 100,000 miles.

$12-15k more and I could have a brand new truck able to do twice the work.


----------



## unit28

Nope.......


Lmn you need more skids first


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1960294 said:


> Nope.......
> 
> Lmn you need more skids first


Nope.... If you mean tractor to load... Maybe. Skids??? Not for me.

To load, I could get by with a tractor without a cab, some small L3530 or that way.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Deershack;1960291 said:


> How much is it?


$499 but today is the last day of 10% off everything in the store so it's $450 or $96x.xx for 2


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1960295 said:


> Nope.... If you mean tractor to load... Maybe. Skids??? Not for me.
> 
> To load, I could get by with a tractor without a cab, some small L3530 or that way.


You never did roll over the ss, can't say that about the tractor!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My walks are clear in WBL. Spotty 1/4" coating on the blacktop (not salted).


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1960295 said:


> Nope.... If you mean tractor to load... Maybe. Skids??? Not for me.
> 
> To load, I could get by with a tractor without a cab, some small L3530 or that way.


You could always get a cheap old skid for 4-5 grand just to keep around to load salt and stack your brush in the summer


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1960300 said:


> You never did roll over the ss, can't say that about the tractor!


Never rolled over the tractor either. Just gently laid it on the side.


----------



## albhb3

jimslawnsnow;1960249 said:


> Not quite sure why so many would need salt with the slow winter. I have had more events down here and am nervous about having product left over. If I were up there no way I'd have any on hand til I knew something was for sure going to happen


If you wanna see why go to the Hilton Minneapolis lot off of industrial what a fricken mess:angry:


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1960303 said:


> Never rolled over the tractor either. Just gently laid it on the side.


But we saw an enclosed trailer on its side todayThumbs Up


----------



## Ranger620

jimslawnsnow;1960249 said:


> Not quite sure why so many would need salt with the slow winter. I have had more events down here and am nervous about having product left over. If I were up there no way I'd have any on hand til I knew something was for sure going to happen


Well not sure about others but I am within 25-30 tons of using what I used last year


----------



## Doughboy12

ryde307;1960217 said:


> It was a couple weeks ago when I was talking about it but here is a picture of ducks over our shop the other day.


I know we talked bout it two months ago....:waving:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1960335 said:


> Well not sure about others but I am within 25-30 tons of using what I used last year


Pretty sure I used about 12 pallets last year.


----------



## albhb3

Doughboy12;1960336 said:


> I know we talked bout it two months ago....:waving:


no fear in em would love to see em open up the metro for a weekend


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1960333 said:


> But we saw an enclosed trailer on its side todayThumbs Up


On it's side it has to be Lawnmwrs! :laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1960298 said:


> $499 but today is the last day of 10% off everything in the store so it's $450 or $96x.xx for 2


Is it the last day forsure? Seems they keep extending it


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;1960346 said:


> On it's side it as to be Lawnmwrs! :laughing:


Nope it wasnt him. I texted him pics and he answered and I was in maple grove Not forest lake


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1960348 said:


> Nope it wasnt him. I texted him pics and he answered and I was in maple grove Not forest lake


Is CB trying to be like Lawnmwr??


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;1960351 said:


> Is CB trying to be like Lawnmwr??


It was a ford truck. Maybe cb's not confessing up


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1960351 said:


> Is CB trying to be like Lawnmwr??


Negatory... (sorry Lwnmwrman)

Plus I don't have an enclosed...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1960352 said:


> It was a ford truck. Maybe cb's not confessing up


Did you post it? I never saw a pic


----------



## snowman55

Nsi pisses me off. I was 1 of first customers. Bought 100's of tons for years before anyone even lnew
Who they were ,Last year and this year they don't have any salt for me? Same bs yeah come down, show up and no salt. F em and interstate. Really is just a supply line for interstate. Thier product ain't nothing special. Just add some cal Chlor to anything and it will perform same or better. 

Rant over. Any one need bulk or bagged? Little bird told me a yard is opening in north metro next year and it isn't interstate


----------



## Camden

I don't know why you guys who use bagged product don't go to Central Irrigation. Those guys always treat me really well. If they were closer I'd never go anywhere else.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## Green Grass

snowman55;1960364 said:


> Nsi pisses me off. I was 1 of first customers. Bought 100's of tons for years before anyone even lnew
> Who they were ,Last year and this year they don't have any salt for me? Same bs yeah come down, show up and no salt. F em and interstate. Really is just a supply line for interstate. Thier product ain't nothing special. Just add some cal Chlor to anything and it will perform same or better.
> 
> Rant over. Any one need bulk or bagged? Little bird told me a yard is opening in north metro next year and it isn't interstate


Are you going to sell bagged next year??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1960366 said:


> I don't know why you guys who use bagged product don't go to Central Irrigation. Those guys always treat me really well. If they were closer I'd never go anywhere else.


My supplier is cheaper than Central.

After doing the math on the NSI "Super Sack", not including travel time, I would save 1/2 cent per pound, $11.

Not worth my drive to S. Minneapolis. My current supply is rated to -10. My walks and parking lots were clear today from the last salting.


----------



## Ranger620

snowman55;1960364 said:


> Nsi pisses me off. I was 1 of first customers. Bought 100's of tons for years before anyone even lnew
> Who they were ,Last year and this year they don't have any salt for me? Same bs yeah come down, show up and no salt. F em and interstate. Really is just a supply line for interstate. Thier product ain't nothing special. Just add some cal Chlor to anything and it will perform same or better.
> 
> Rant over. Any one need bulk or bagged? Little bird told me a yard is opening in north metro next year and it isn't interstate


Well for me depends where in the north metro. Forest last? I'll just stick with US. NW metro and I would look into it. Price will be a factor I would assume they will have extra trucking fees. I guess we'll see if it happens. There are plenty of places in the north metro to get salt now if you wanna pay 199 a ton.


----------



## Green Grass

lwnmwrman22;1960368 said:


>


how????????


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1960373 said:


> Well for me depends where in the north metro. Forest last? I'll just stick with US. NW metro and I would look into it. Price will be a factor I would assume they will have extra trucking fees. I guess we'll see if it happens. There are plenty of places in the north metro to get salt now if you wanna pay 199 a ton.


Yeah there's one right between your house and mine but there expensive


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1960368 said:


>


Is he in a parking lot? I don't see how that happened


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

snowman55;1960364 said:


> Nsi pisses me off. I was 1 of first customers. Bought 100's of tons for years before anyone even lnew
> Who they were ,Last year and this year they don't have any salt for me? Same bs yeah come down, show up and no salt. F em and interstate. Really is just a supply line for interstate. Thier product ain't nothing special. Just add some cal Chlor to anything and it will perform same or better.
> 
> Rant over. Any one need bulk or bagged? Little bird told me a yard is opening in north metro next year and it isn't interstate


I haven't personally had dealings with OJ but I know people that have and wouldn't trust him as far as you could throw him


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1960380 said:


>


Load shift pulling out?


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1960376 said:


> Is he in a parking lot? I don't see how that happened


What it looked like was he was coming out of menards parking lot headed to the yard. He may have cut it tight and hit the snow bank a tiny little bit. Not more than a 4" rise maybe on top of that I would guess he was empty with ladders on top and took the corner a little fast and she tipped. Thats all I could see. The snow bank next to the exit didnt have any tire tracks on it just right by the edge. They didnt look happy
Thanks for posting pic Jermey


----------



## Ranger620

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1960382 said:


> Load shift pulling out?


Never thought of this Thats possible


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1960386 said:


> Never thought of this Thats possible


That's what I figure.... Lumber rack inside the trailer, on the wall, tool box on the side?? Cabinet inside the trailer on driver side.

Come out of the parking lot, jerk the wheel hard to the right, load shifts as speeding up.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1960380 said:


>


I'm guessing he took the corner out of menards to fast and something shifted.


----------



## albhb3

he went to menards that was the first issue...


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1960380 said:


>


Super Duty just had too much power for him to handle!

Edit: Must have been the hood scoops!


----------



## albhb3

Bill1090;1960392 said:


> Super Duty just had too much power for him to handle!
> 
> Edit: Must have been the hood scoops!


that's why you gotta get roof lights the drag slows ya down just enough hes an idiot whatever he did


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just got home. Hear a beeping, oldest is in the yard with the cat in his hands. 

Wife is holding a plastic thing in the air. Turns out the CO detector is going off!!

Waiting for Xcel to show up now......


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1960397 said:


> Just got home. Hear a beeping, oldest is in the yard with the cat in his hands.
> 
> Wife is holding a plastic thing in the air. Turns out the CO detector is going off!!
> 
> Waiting for Xcel to show up now......


My god man. You should write a book. The adventures of LwnMwrMan.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1960397 said:


> Just got home. Hear a beeping, oldest is in the yard with the cat in his hands.
> 
> Wife is holding a plastic thing in the air. Turns out the CO detector is going off!!
> 
> Waiting for Xcel to show up now......


Jeez even without snow you can't catch a break


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1960397 said:


> Just got home. Hear a beeping, oldest is in the yard with the cat in his hands.
> 
> Wife is holding a plastic thing in the air. Turns out the CO detector is going off!!
> 
> Waiting for Xcel to show up now......


just call the Fire department.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I bet if he had a pintle hitch he wouldn't have flipped it.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Couldn't help myself, just stopped and grabbed 2 more cases from Gander


----------



## CityGuy

Wild in 10. I hate these late games.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1960410 said:


> Wild in 10. I hate these late games.


I will not be awake for it


----------



## qualitycut

Looking for a fold up type aluminum ramp for an atv, anyone have one they want to part with or recommend one?


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1960412 said:


> Looking for a fold up type aluminum ramp for an atv, anyone have one they want to part with or recommend one?


This is the one I have.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Yutrax-ATV-Heavy-Duty-Tri-Fold-Loading-Ramps/1153075.uts?No=0&destination=%2Fcategory%2FRamps-Tie-Downs%2F104524380.uts

Well I tried to make the link work


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;1960412 said:


> Looking for a fold up type aluminum ramp for an atv, anyone have one they want to part with or recommend one?


Not sure I would part with mine but I have a Extreme tri fold. Bought it at Gander when they were closing the old store. They work good with my 900ish lbs Arctic Cat. Lifetime warranty too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1960412 said:


> Looking for a fold up type aluminum ramp for an atv, anyone have one they want to part with or recommend one?


Let me dig in my shed tomorrow. I had some, but I think I sold them.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Yutr...ation=/category/Ramps-Tie-Downs/104524380.uts


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1960401 said:


> just call the Fire department.


I called the nonemergency number for the sheriff, they said to call the gas company.

No offense, but the only thing I want the local fire department doing is watching my house burn completely to the ground.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1960397 said:


> Just got home. Hear a beeping, oldest is in the yard with the cat in his hands.
> 
> Wife is holding a plastic thing in the air. Turns out the CO detector is going off!!
> 
> Waiting for Xcel to show up now......


Let me guess, you worked on the furance today for some reason


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1960421 said:


> I called the nonemergency number for the sheriff, they said to call the gas company.
> 
> No offense, but the only thing I want the local fire department doing is watching my house burn completely to the ground.


Are you painting the kitchen yet by chance?? I have heard that fresh paint can make them go off.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1960426 said:


> Are you painting the kitchen yet by chance?? I have heard that fresh paint can make them go off.


No, but I did put texture up, and am thinking that might have done it.

Can't remember exactly where the detector was.....

Kinda hard to tell the wife "oh, don't worry, just fumes from the texture" and wake up at 3 am groggy to dead kids.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1960427 said:


> No, but I did put texture up, and am thinking that might have done it.
> 
> Can't remember exactly where the detector was.....


Well plug it back in now that it has been outside and see if it goes off again.

I used to have one that had a number that would change as levels went up or down. It came in handy once.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1960420 said:


> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Yutr...ation=/category/Ramps-Tie-Downs/104524380.uts


Thank you sir


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Checked the furnace vent, there was just a touch of ice built up on the lip. Nothing even minor, just a small icicle like you would hang as an ornament on a tree.

Wasn't blocked. Furnace is about....ohhh... 5 years old.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1960428 said:


> Well plug it back in now that it has been outside and see if it goes off again.


It's not outside, it's inside and still going off. Tried to reset it, but it wouldn't reset.

I suppose it's not exactly something you want to reset and just go back to sleep.

Plus I was home for an hour or so after I textured, woulda thought it would have gone off by then if it was from the texture.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1960431 said:


> Checked the furnace vent, there was just a touch of ice built up on the lip. Nothing even minor, just a small icicle like you would hang as an ornament on a tree.
> 
> Wasn't blocked. Furnace is about....ohhh... 5 years old.


Well you will be up playing your games for ten hours so if you feel groggy get the fam out.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1960427 said:


> No, but I did put texture up, and am thinking that might have done it.
> 
> Can't remember exactly where the detector was.....
> 
> Kinda hard to tell the wife "oh, don't worry, just fumes from the texture" and wake up at 3 am groggy to dead kids.


Go rent a hotel room for the night. Everyone will sleep much easier with the unknown Not being around. Then you can monitor it tomorrow and be sure things are ok.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1960435 said:


> Well you will be up playing your games for ten hours so if you feel groggy get the fam out.


There's some truth there.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1960433 said:


> It's not outside, it's inside and still going off. Tried to reset it, but it wouldn't reset.
> 
> I suppose it's not exactly something you want to reset and just go back to sleep.
> 
> Plus I was home for an hour or so after I textured, woulda thought it would have gone off by then if it was from the texture.


Somehow I turned your oldest holding the cat into the oldest holding the detector.  Take it outside and air it out. After 15 minutes bring it in and see if it goes off.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1960436 said:


> Go rent a hotel room for the night. Everyone will sleep much easier with the unknown Not being around. Then you can monitor it tomorrow and be sure things are ok.


If the gas company shows, says we're good, it was a false alarm, then we are good.

If they show, say the house is full of CO, then yeah, we will have to get a room.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1960438 said:


> Somehow I turned your oldest holding the cat into the oldest holding the detector.  Take it outside and air it out. After 1 minutes bring it in and see if it goes off.


Nah... I'll wait for the professionals.


----------



## CityGuy

Goal.............


----------



## qualitycut

Goal! !!!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goalllllllllllll


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ninoooooooooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1960440 said:


> Nah... I'll wait for the professionals.


Since your already outside, go check your shed.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1960439 said:


> If the gas company shows, says we're good, it was a false alarm, then we are good.
> 
> If they show, say the house is full of CO, then yeah, we will have to get a room.


Paint and the texture stuff can set them off usually takes a few hours. Normally they start the fire department to check the Co levels because they have air packs and it won't kill them. Not to mention that they are usually there in less then 15 minutes


----------



## djagusch

Wonder what the gas company response time on this kind of thing is.


----------



## Doughboy12

Score please TV just died as we were starting a movie. 
Didn't know the Wild were on.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1960449 said:


> Wonder what the gas company response time on this kind of thing is.


It's over 30 minutes so far. Plus you would think they would call the fire dept just out of safety.


----------



## Green Grass

djagusch;1960449 said:


> Wonder what the gas company response time on this kind of thing is.


I bet 45 minutes


----------



## Ranger620

djagusch;1960449 said:


> Wonder what the gas company response time on this kind of thing is.


Some time between noon and 4 tomorrow


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;1960449 said:


> Wonder what the gas company response time on this kind of thing is.


I hit a gas meter once and it was about 1 hr


----------



## Green Grass

I have officially eaten 3 boxes of girl scout cookies


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1960451 said:


> Score please TV just died as we were starting a movie.
> Didn't know the Wild were on.


1-0 Wild 6 to go in 1st


----------



## 09Daxman

Doughboy12;1960451 said:


> Score please TV just died as we were starting a movie.
> Didn't know the Wild were on.


1 to 0 in favor of wild.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1960452 said:


> It's over 30 minutes so far. Plus you would think they would call the fire dept just out of safety.


If you told them you had a headache or were groggy the FD would have come right away I bet.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1960446 said:


> Since your already outside, go check your shed.


Went and looked. Pretty sure I sold them when I got rid of my PermaGreen Ultra.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1960454 said:


> Some time between noon and 4 tomorrow


Best Buy does better than that with deliveries.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1960460 said:


> If you told them you had a headache or were groggy the FD would have come right away I bet.


I am sure. Did the gas company give a ETA when you called?

Good thing it is a nice warm night.


----------



## djagusch

So where is the proper location for Co detectors in a walk out rambler set up with bedrooms on both floors? I have one in the upstairs hallway but guessing the downstairs should have one also since we moved a kid down there in the fall.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1960456 said:


> I have officially eaten 3 boxes of girl scout cookies


I refuse to buy them anymore.


----------



## Green Grass

djagusch;1960465 said:


> So where is the proper location for Co detectors in a walk out rambler set up with bedrooms on both floors? I have one in the upstairs hallway but guessing the downstairs should have one also since we moved a kid down there in the fall.


You Should have one on each floor and the furnace room.


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;1960465 said:


> So where is the proper location for Co detectors in a walk out rambler set up with bedrooms on both floors? I have one in the upstairs hallway but guessing the downstairs should have one also since we moved a kid down there in the fall.


Yea i would think hallway where it is and one downstairs close to the other room, by furnace also


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1960466 said:


> I refuse to buy them anymore.


The neighbor caught me when I was weak so I brought 6 boxes


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1960464 said:


> I am sure. Did the gas company give a ETA when you called?
> 
> Good thing it is a nice warm night.


No, no ETA. My parents live next door so the family is over there. MIL lives on the other side, so we may have to split houses tonight.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1960469 said:


> The neighbor caught me when I was weak so I brought 6 boxes


You're lucky........I have my daughters minimum required 36 boxes and she has yet to go sell any. If she doesn't I am out $144. Might have to grab a box of Tagalongs next.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1960471 said:


> No, no ETA. My parents live next door so the family is over there. MIL lives on the other side, so we may have to split houses tonight.


Call them back and ask when they will be there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

When the furnace went out, it was one of those nights when it was -20. Furnace guy brought heaters over for the utility room.

Next morning it was 42 in my house.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1960472 said:


> You're lucky........I have my daughters minimum required 36 boxes and she has yet to go sell any. If she doesn't I am out $144. Might have to grab a box of Tagalongs next.


I have eaten 2 of them and a box of thin mints.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1960475 said:


> When the furnace went out, it was one of those nights when it was -20. Furnace guy brought heaters over for the utility room.
> 
> Next morning it was 42 in my house.


Mine broke last year and I used the gas fireplace and it stayed 45


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I suppose I could find the nonemergency number for the fire department. Problem is, I don't know which town would come.

Mailing address is Stacy, but I live in the town of Wyoming.

When we called ambulance for my dad last winter, Wyoming cops showed.

Just call 911?? Not really an emergency.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1960478 said:


> Mine broke last year and I used the gas fireplace and it stayed 45


One reason I'd like to get a fireplace. But I want wood.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If I call now, they'll show the same time as the gas company.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1960479 said:


> I suppose I could find the nonemergency number for the fire department. Problem is, I don't know which town would come.
> 
> Mailing address is Stacy, but I live in the town of Wyoming.
> 
> When we called ambulance for my dad last winter, Wyoming cops showed.
> 
> Just call 911?? Not really an emergency.


Call the gas company back first and see what there ETA is

Just call 911 and tell them you called the gas company and they have not came tell them you would like fire to respond to check the house.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Maybe I'll just take a nap in these uncomfortable Dodge seats.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1960481 said:


> One reason I'd like to get a fireplace. But I want wood.


Want what????


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1960481 said:


> One reason I'd like to get a fireplace. But I want wood.


The house had one when we bought it.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1960484 said:


> Maybe I'll just take a nap in these uncomfortable Dodge seats.


I can always fall asleep in mine


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1960481 said:


> One reason I'd like to get a fireplace. But I want wood.


Thats why i always keep some on hand. I have an older rambler decent size and furnace went out last year when i went up north. I bought wood the day i left luckily and gf was able to get a fire going downstairs and up staits and kept it at 68


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hour 15 now.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1960492 said:


> Hour 15 now.


Call the gas company back!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Here.............


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1960494 said:


> Here.............


About cafe time!


----------



## djagusch

Green Grass;1960467 said:


> You Should have one on each floor and the furnace room.


I'm not the brightest bulb when it comes to this stuff. We have a plug in one for the hallway. I see they have combo smoke and Co detectors that can be hardwired in. Our house was built in 07 and the smoke detectors are hardwired and have the battery back up.

Would replacing them to combo units be the best way to go? They are on the ceiling, doesn't Co gather by the floor and fills in? wouldn't having them by the floor be best then?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

djagusch;1960497 said:


> I'm not the brightest bulb when it comes to this stuff. We have a plug in one for the hallway. I see they have combo smoke and Co detectors that can be hardwired in. Our house was built in 07 and the smoke detectors are hardwired and have the battery back up.
> 
> Would replacing them to combo units be the best way to go? They are on the ceiling, doesn't Co gather by the floor and fills in? wouldn't having them by the floor be best then?


Ever hear from that guy?


----------



## Green Grass

djagusch;1960497 said:


> I'm not the brightest bulb when it comes to this stuff. We have a plug in one for the hallway. I see they have combo smoke and Co detectors that can be hardwired in. Our house was built in 07 and the smoke detectors are hardwired and have the battery back up.
> 
> Would replacing them to combo units be the best way to go? They are on the ceiling, doesn't Co gather by the floor and fills in? wouldn't having them by the floor be best then?


You need to have the CO detectors by the floor. Remember CO and smoke detectors are only good for 10 years.


----------



## djagusch

jimslawnsnow;1960498 said:


> Ever hear from that guy?


Nope, I pmd him this morning.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1960494 said:


> Here.............


"It appears to be your new textured ceiling sir. I'm getting no reading on my thingymajig for Co2. "


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1960501 said:


> "It appears to be your new textured ceiling sir. I'm getting no reading on my 4 gas monitor for Co2. "


Fixed it for you


----------



## SSS Inc.

Noooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

snowman55;1960364 said:


> Nsi pisses me off. I was 1 of first customers. Bought 100's of tons for years before anyone even lnew
> Who they were ,Last year and this year they don't have any salt for me? Same bs yeah come down, show up and no salt. F em and interstate. Really is just a supply line for interstate. Thier product ain't nothing special.* Just add some cal Chlor to anything and it will perform same or better. *
> 
> Rant over. Any one need bulk or bagged? Little bird told me a yard is opening in north metro next year and it isn't interstate


So are you going to mix and bag product for all of us now? Thumbs Up


----------



## djagusch

Green Grass;1960499 said:


> You need to have the CO detectors by the floor. Remember CO and smoke detectors are only good for 10 years.


sounds like I will get 2 plug in units then. One for outside the kids room and the furance room.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1960502 said:


> Fixed it for you


Thanks!........


----------



## Green Grass

djagusch;1960507 said:


> sounds like I will get 2 plug in units then. One for outside the kids room and the furance room.


Check the age on the other one also


----------



## snowman55

SSS Inc.;1960472 said:


> You're lucky........I have my daughters minimum required 36 boxes and she has yet to go sell any. If she doesn't I am out $144. Might have to grab a box of Tagalongs next.


That is bs. Minnimum requirement? What does GS get on a box? Donate that to troop.

It has turned into big business. Cookie manufacturer is making millions using kids to guilt the public into buying over priced marginal product.

Last girl and mom came to my door I said no cookies but I will give you $10 for your troop. They didn't know what to do.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1960366 said:


> I don't know why you guys who use bagged product don't go to Central Irrigation. Those guys always treat me really well. If they were closer I'd never go anywhere else.


What does Central offer?


----------



## djagusch

Green Grass;1960509 said:


> Check the age on the other one also


It's less then 2 yrs old as I know the soon to be 4 yr old broke the last one on the wall with a stroller.


----------



## Green Grass

djagusch;1960512 said:


> It's less then 2 yrs old as I know the soon to be 4 yr old broke the last one on the wall with a stroller.


Nice! My kids just like to push the test button.


----------



## Green Grass

Lawnmwr status update?


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1960381 said:


> I haven't personally had dealings with OJ but I know people that have and wouldn't trust him as far as you could throw him


I've heard that around as well...


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;1960511 said:


> What does Central offer?


They've got cheap rock salt all the way to calcium flakes. I bought some CMA* (which I didn't even know what it was until I got it) and that stuff works nice. Roughly $6/bag for 50lbs.

*CMA = Calcium magnesium acetate


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;1960517 said:


> They've got chea0p rock salt all the way to calcium flakes. I bought some CMA* (which I didn't even know what it was until I got it) and that stuff works nice. Roughly $6/bag for 50lbs.
> 
> *CMA = Calcium magnesium acetate


You mixing it in??


----------



## snowman55

Camden;1960517 said:


> They've got cheap rock salt all the way to calcium flakes. I bought some CMA* (which I didn't even know what it was until I got it) and that stuff works nice. Roughly $6/bag for 50lbs.
> 
> *CMA = Calcium magnesium acetate


Is it CMA or does it " contain" CMA


----------



## Camden

Green Grass;1960518 said:


> You mixing it in??


No, I was applying with a walk-behind spreader. Good stuff I tell ya.


----------



## Camden

snowman55;1960520 said:


> Is it CMA or does it " contain" CMA


Shoot...good question. I _believe_ it's CMA but I can look for sure.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1960428 said:


> Well plug it back in now that it has been outside and see if it goes off again.
> 
> I used to have one that had a number that would change as levels went up or down. It came in handy once.


I always recommend CO detectors with a digital read out to our "customers."


----------



## Green Grass

snowman55;1960520 said:


> Is it CMA or does it " contain" CMA


Are you going to start selling bagged product?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sounds like a faulty detector. He's been in every room in my house. Nothing. He doesn't think it wws the texture, since it wAs latex.


----------



## Ranger620

Nichouls only $10-15 dollars per round


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;1960436 said:


> Go rent a hotel room for the night. Everyone will sleep much easier with the unknown Not being around. Then you can monitor it tomorrow and be sure things are ok.


Save your money and go out and buy 2 digital read out CO Alarms...


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1960527 said:


> Save your money and go out and buy 2 digital read out CO Alarms...


I don't know about save your money will probably cost as much as the room but they are worth it. I buy the standard CO detectors but I have a 4 gas easily available at any hour


----------



## snowman55

Green Grass;1960524 said:


> Are you going to start selling bagged product?


No not me I do have a few extra pallets if someone needs.

CMA is spendy pretty sure coaches product has a small amount of CMA


----------



## Camden

snowman55;1960520 said:


> Is it CMA or does it " contain" CMA


Here's what it says on their site:

Melt Temperature: -25°F

Safety Green Crystals

Corrosion Inhibitor CI-56

Central Premium Melt is environmentally formulated and specially enhanced with CMA (calcium magnesium acetate) and a Corrosion Inhibitor, making this product an eco-friendly alternative ice melter.

Natural ingredients are combined for an enviormentally formula with added melting power
Less harmful to vegetation, grass and other plant life
Guards against concrete/wood corrosion damage by forming a protective coating on the surface
Safer for children and pets
No protective clothing necessary
Highly visible green color indicator ensures precise and cost effective spreading
Anti-caking agents added for free-flowing dispersion
Designed to reduce unsightly tracking or residue problems when used as directed

- See more at: http://www.centralirrigationsupply.com/de-icing-ice-melt/de-icing-ice-melt.php#sthash.NojKRnDZ.dpuf


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1960528 said:


> I don't know about save your money will probably cost as much as the room but they are worth it. I buy the standard CO detectors but I have a 4 gas easily available at any hour


This...............


----------



## Green Grass

snowman55;1960529 said:


> No not me I do have a few extra pallets if someone needs.
> 
> CMA is spendy pretty sure coaches product has a small amount of CMA


for $6 a bag I would hope so or he is robbing someone.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1960456 said:


> I have officially eaten 3 boxes of girl scout cookies


I want some I haven't seen any yet


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;1960465 said:


> So where is the proper location for Co detectors in a walk out rambler set up with bedrooms on both floors? I have one in the upstairs hallway but guessing the downstairs should have one also since we moved a kid down there in the fall.


Within 10 feet of any sleeping areas... 2 Floors with Bedrooms = 2 Detectors... CO is about the same weight as air and goes with the drafts; so mounting height isn't a huge issue...


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1960533 said:


> I want some I haven't seen any yet


I hate that they don't go door to door anymore. Now I get pestered every weekend at Cub.


----------



## SSS Inc.

snowman55;1960510 said:


> That is bs. Minnimum requirement? What does GS get on a box? Donate that to troop.
> 
> It has turned into big business. Cookie manufacturer is making millions using kids to guilt the public into buying over priced marginal product.
> 
> Last girl and mom came to my door I said no cookies but I will give you $10 for your troop. They didn't know what to do.


It is dumb. They make us take a certain number of boxes which we can sell or not, either way w have to pay up front. All these fundraisers drive me nuts and I always take the cash route when possible. No I don't want to buy 8 oz of popcorn for $20, I'd rather just give your team 20. For hockey they wanted us to sell pizzas. I could sell $200 in pizzas or cough up $100 cash. I paid the cash. I don't need my kids selling a bunch of crap to my friends and family. I do like the cub scout Christmas Wreaths though. Priced about right and lots of people actually want a wreath. That's how I get mine.



cbservicesllc;1960527 said:


> Save your money and go out and buy 2 digital read out CO Alarms...


That was kind of what I was thinking. Sounds like he is good to go though.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1960533 said:


> I want some I haven't seen any yet


What do you want and how many??


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1960538 said:


> What do you want and how many??


Do you deliver? ?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1960479 said:


> I suppose I could find the nonemergency number for the fire department. Problem is, I don't know which town would come.
> 
> Mailing address is Stacy, but I live in the town of Wyoming.
> 
> When we called ambulance for my dad last winter, Wyoming cops showed.
> 
> *Just call 911?? Not really an emergency.*


You can always call 911... Just start the conversation with "this is not an emergency"...


----------



## Camden

Green Grass;1960532 said:


> for $6 a bag I would hope so or he is robbing someone.


Central Landscape Supply just sold me 2 pallets of some nice stuff for $6/bag. I believe it's called Ice Away and my guys said it spreads really well.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1960536 said:


> I hate that they don't go door to door anymore. Now I get pestered every weekend at Cub.


I wish they went door to door. It's hard to time where there gonna be at.

I might have to go buy for SSS


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;1960497 said:


> I'm not the brightest bulb when it comes to this stuff. We have a plug in one for the hallway. I see they have combo smoke and Co detectors that can be hardwired in. Our house was built in 07 and the smoke detectors are hardwired and have the battery back up.
> 
> Would replacing them to combo units be the best way to go? They are on the ceiling, doesn't Co gather by the floor and fills in? wouldn't having them by the floor be best then?


Do NOT buy the combo units... we go to false alarms on them ALL the time. Just buy two separate detectors... Digital read out for CO... See post above for mounting heights...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1960539 said:


> Do you deliver? ?


Sure but I might not get out your way until July.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1960542 said:


> I wish they went door to door. It's hard to time where there gonna be at.
> 
> I might have to go buy for SSS


You can look it up online.

http://cookielocator.littlebrownie.com/


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1960544 said:


> Sure but I might not get out your way until July.


You might still have some left.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1960539 said:


> Do you deliver? ?


That is the magic question


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1960517 said:


> They've got cheap rock salt all the way to calcium flakes. I bought some CMA* (which I didn't even know what it was until I got it) and that stuff works nice. Roughly $6/bag for 50lbs.
> 
> *CMA = Calcium magnesium acetate


Thank You sir... :salute:


----------



## CityGuy

Hey SSS 800 on wednesday for HTH.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yeah, Xcel guy left, said you're good to go as far as he can tell.

Wife and kids and cat are on their way back home. I'm gonna run and get a couple new detectors for piece of mind. 

If those go off, the FD is getting called.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1960550 said:


> Yeah, Xcel guy left, said you're good to go as far as he can tell.
> 
> Wife and kids and cat are on their way back home. I'm gonna run and get a couple new detectors for piece of mind.
> 
> If those go off, the FD is getting called.


How old are your CO detectors ?


----------



## Deershack

Had 2 neighborhood GS come to the door tonight. Now have 10 boxes. Should last me about 3-4 weeks, then withdrawl.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Way to miss that slashing call


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drake... I DID see your comment too, just wanted to let that one go.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1960538 said:


> What do you want and how many??


I eat a lot lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1960551 said:


> How old are your CO detectors ?


2 years? Maybe 3. Only have the one.

No idea where it came from or what brand. Just says "universal".


----------



## Polarismalibu

Wow another missed call


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1960558 said:


> Wow another missed call


How cute they where hugging!!


----------



## snowman55

Wife was in the fundraising sales/ manufacturing industry. Big business, the girl scouts deal is widely known to be extremely lucrative.

Seams unethical to use children to hock a product. My kids don't fundraise I pay for them to participate. Needless to say has led to few looks and comments.


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1960555 said:


> I eat a lot lol


Are you calling you fat?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1960537 said:


> That was kind of what I was thinking. Sounds like he is good to go though.


I have to start reading and typing faster...


----------



## Green Grass

snowman55;1960560 said:


> Wife was in the fundraising sales/ manufacturing industry. Big business, the girl scouts deal is widely known to be extremely lucrative.
> 
> Seams unethical to use children to hock a product. My kids don't fundraise I pay for them to participate. Needless to say has led to few looks and comments.


The company my dad works for used to store the cookies in there wear house and deliver the cookies to the girl scouts. They where not allowed to open pallets but if when the girl scouts opens the pallet if one box was missing they would charge the company my dad works for for the whole pallet and the girl scouts would keep the pallet. They told the girl scouts to take a flying leap!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1960541 said:


> Central Landscape Supply just sold me 2 pallets of some nice stuff for $6/bag. I believe it's called Ice Away and my guys said it spreads really well.


But the stuff you were talking about earlier was from Central Irrigation right?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1960561 said:


> Are you calling you fat?


That's the funny part. I can eat like I'm 600 pounds. But im not fat at all


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1960555 said:


> I eat a lot lol


Well I have 30 boxes left and can order more!

BTW: I do have pictures of those trucks and can send more info tomorrow if you are still interested. Apparently I'm not very good at selling anything because I don't follow through with info. Not very motivated I guess.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1960554 said:


> Drake... I DID see your comment too, just wanted to let that one go.


Copy that.


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1960565 said:


> That's the funny part. I can eat like I'm 600 pounds. But im not fat at all


So you eat like me!


----------



## Drakeslayer

cbservicesllc;1960562 said:


> I have to start reading and typing faster...


This..........


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1960569 said:


> So you eat like me!


Guilty..................


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1960567 said:


> Well I have 30 boxes left and can order more!
> 
> BTW: I do have pictures of those trucks and can send more info tomorrow if you are still interested. Apparently I'm not very good at selling anything because I don't follow through with info. Not very motivated I guess.


I sure am send it on over


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;1960564 said:


> But the stuff you were talking about earlier was from Central Irrigation right?


Yes, correct.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1960569 said:


> So you eat like me!


Nothing wrong with that!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.universalsecurity.com/ca...n-monoxide-alarms-multiple-gas-alarms/mcnd401

This is the one I had. Said to replace by Dec 2019.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Am I going to look like the loser watching late night infomercials if I bust into WalMart, only to pick up a couple of CO detectors? Maybe I should have tears rolling down my face as I pay for them???


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1960578 said:


> Am I going to look like the loser watching late night infomercials if I bust into WalMart, only to pick up a couple of CO detectors? Maybe I should have tears rolling down my face as I pay for them???


Just tell them you have a double wide and need 2.


----------



## CityGuy

crap....................


----------



## Polarismalibu

Nooooooooo


----------



## 09Daxman

Wild are down by 1 now......


----------



## Drakeslayer

Wild 1 van 2


----------



## Polarismalibu

Plenty of time to win


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1960584 said:


> Plenty of time to win


They just need to keep driving and shooting.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

By 6 pm Saturday???


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1960586 said:


> They just need to keep driving and shooting.


They have like 2 shots this period .

Cafe!!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

And there is the knife.


----------



## 09Daxman

And we are done


----------



## SSS Inc.

Well it was fun while it lasted. Can't win them all. I just hope we can bounce back if we do in fact lose tonight.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1960589 said:


> By 6 pm Saturday???


Dahl said measurable Friday night.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS talking high snow ratios for this weekend.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1960589 said:


> By 6 pm Saturday???


2% battery? Your dead by now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goallllllllllll

Lots of time left. The Canucks had the dreaded two goal lead. I should have thought of that.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Goal!!!!!!!!!!!! Let's go!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Goal..................


----------



## snowman55

09Daxman;1960593 said:


> And we are done


Oh so quick to throw it in


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;1960597 said:


> 2% battery? Your dead by now.


Look closer.....


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;1960597 said:


> 2% battery? Your dead by now.


He's charging


----------



## Drakeslayer

Polarismalibu;1960604 said:


> He's charging


And ready to post all night!


----------



## Polarismalibu

There they go hugging on the ice again


----------



## Polarismalibu

So close....


----------



## 09Daxman

snowman55;1960601 said:


> Oh so quick to throw it in


Ya, I'm crabby today. Plus they seem like they are getting out played alot. I hope I'm wrong though and they win it.

EDIT:looks like I was right though


----------



## Polarismalibu

Dumba is pissed. 

Why can't they do that the entire game


----------



## CityGuy

Well it was a good streak. Too bad it had to come to an end.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1960613 said:


> Dumba is pissed.
> 
> Why can't they do that the entire game


Cause they had 6 guys on the ice


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1960614 said:


> Well it was a good streak. Too bad it had to come to an end.


45 more seconds we would have tied of they kept that up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Been a while since I've been in a Walmart after 11 pm. I was intimidated. I had to leave empty handed.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1960615 said:


> Cause they had 6 guys on the ice


You can do the same with 5

They has 3 shots the entire period up until the last minute


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1960618 said:


> You can do the same with 5
> 
> They has 3 shots the entire period up until the last minute


Little easier to go all out for the lat minute when down by 1 and an extra attacker.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1960619 said:


> Little easier to go all out for the lat minute when down by 1 and an extra attacker.


That is true. Still need to put up more shots in the period if you want to win


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1960620 said:


> That is true. Still need to put up more shots in the period if you want to win


Yea they do. Sucks because now we are 5 points behind them


----------



## Doughboy12

Green Grass;1960528 said:


> I don't know about save your money will probably cost as much as the room but they are worth it. I buy the standard CO detectors but I have a 4 gas easily available at any hour


As does everyone else....it is after all just a phone call away. Even Lwnmwrman had one tonight.


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;1960535 said:


> Within 10 feet of any sleeping areas... 2 Floors with Bedrooms = 2 Detectors... CO is about the same weight as air and goes with the drafts; so mounting height isn't a huge issue...


What I was told also. FIL got a helicopter ride out of the stuff once.
Austin to HCMC.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1960565 said:


> That's the funny part. I can eat like I'm 600 pounds. But im not fat at all at this time


Fixed it for you. 
Your time will come.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1960621 said:


> Yea they do. Sucks because now we are 5 points behind them


They can do it. It won't be easy though


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1960627 said:


> Fixed it for you.
> Your time will come.


It won't happen


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1960629 said:


> It won't happen


I was skinny when I picked my screen name...:laughing:
Maybe I should have gone with something else...


----------



## SnowGuy73

2° windy few clouds.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Less than half inch today and tonight.


----------



## Bill1090

13 degrees, dark, and nothing plowable in the forecast.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hourly 0.4".


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hhhmmmm, Barlow never mentioned about Friday snow on 45


----------



## Bill1090

Winters over. Time to get the summer equipment ready.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1960700 said:


> Winters over. Time to get the summer equipment ready.


Too cold to think about that


----------



## MNPLOWCO

jimslawnsnow;1960697 said:


> Hhhmmmm, Barlow never mentioned about Friday snow on 45


That's why he's on 45.....


----------



## Ranger620

Well thanks Lawnmwrman for spreading the wealth, Woke up at 6:30 this morning to my co2 detectors going off. I guess sometime in the night I ran out of propane. Got all the doors and windows open to air it out, hope not to much longer as its getting cold in there


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Doughboy12;1960630 said:


> I was skinny when I picked my screen name...:laughing:
> Maybe I should have gone with something else...


yup..."EvenDoughierboy12" I feel your pain.

MNFATCO!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

MNPLOWCO;1960712 said:


> That's why he's on 45.....


Don't think that has anything to do with it. He's on 5 as well . Normally the forecast is a mirror image of 5's


----------



## MNPLOWCO

jimslawnsnow;1960717 said:


> Don't think that has anything to do with it. He's on 5 as well . Normally the forecast is a mirror image of 5's


Same response.....


----------



## skorum03

Bill1090;1960700 said:


> Winters over. Time to get the summer equipment ready.


Thought about it. Then I brought the garbage out this morning. Still thinking it's winter.


----------



## qualitycut

Im so sick of these less than half snows.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;1960700 said:


> Winters over. Time to get the summer equipment ready.


already on it. :waving:


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1960697 said:


> Hhhmmmm, Barlow never mentioned about Friday snow on 45


Here ya go.

After the snow showers of later today and the measly accumulations there is no snow in the forecast until Friday…and it's not a great chance.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1960766 said:


> Here ya go.
> 
> After the snow showers of later today and the measly accumulations there is no snow in the forecast until Friday…and it's not a great chance.


But all I've heard is accumulating snow Friday.....now nothing.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1960762 said:


> Im so sick of these less than half snows.


Anything less than 2" stinks


----------



## djagusch

Bill1090;1960700 said:


> Winters over. Time to get the summer equipment ready.


Bought a lawnmower bagger yesterday off of craigslist. But I think we still have some snow coming.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1960770 said:


> But all I've heard is accumulating snow Friday.....now nothing.


Thats probably why if there is now a slight chance


----------



## djagusch

Ranger620;1960715 said:


> Well thanks Lawnmwrman for spreading the wealth, Woke up at 6:30 this morning to my co2 detectors going off. I guess sometime in the night I ran out of propane. Got all the doors and windows open to air it out, hope not to much longer as its getting cold in there


Propane company I'm sure is happy about that. 3 times it runs out they need to have them retested I think.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

djagusch;1960778 said:


> Bought a lawnmower bagger yesterday off of craigslist. But I think we still have some snow coming.


The SCAG clamshell?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I'm really getting the spring itch. Watching swamp people catch alagators. Can't wait to sweat my tail off this summer again. I suppose then I'll complain I want winter


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1960796 said:


> I'm really getting the spring itch. Watching swamp people catch alagators. Can't wait to sweat my tail off this summer again. I suppose then I'll complain I want winter


i know i will about august /September


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1960801 said:


> i know i will about august /September


I'm thinking you will before then


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;1960796 said:


> I'm really getting the spring itch. Watching swamp people catch alagators. Can't wait to sweat my tail off this summer again. I suppose then I'll complain I want winter


Same here. This winter seems particularly boring for some reason.


----------



## Bill1090

djagusch;1960778 said:


> Bought a lawnmower bagger yesterday off of craigslist. But I think we still have some snow coming.


Nice! What did you get?


----------



## djagusch

jimslawnsnow;1960791 said:


> The SCAG clamshell?


of course.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Bill1090;1960805 said:


> Same here. This winter seems particularly boring for some reason.


Probably because we are 24" behind.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

djagusch;1960810 said:


> of course.


I was gonna buy it if I got that cheetah


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1960801 said:


> i know i will about august /September


I get to break up the summer work with field work in September and October which helps


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1960811 said:


> Probably because we are 24" behind.


No. More like 14".


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1960816 said:


> No. More like 14".


At your house maybe


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1960816 said:


> No. More like 14".


I thought I just saw on 9 last night we were 20 something inches behind? Maybe I saw it wrong, I was only half paying attention


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

-29.3" according to ch9. See I was only paying half attention it was more than I thought


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1960820 said:


> I thought I just saw on 9 last night we were 20 something inches behind? Maybe I saw it wrong, I was only half paying attention


You were right about seeing the number 24

Snow for winter: 24.1" (-14")


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1960816 said:


> No. More like 14".


Rochester is only .7 behind normal, according to KTTC


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1960822 said:


> -29.3" according to ch9. See I was only paying half attention it was more than I thought


I have no idea what numbers Channel 9 uses.

If we were -29" from normal, and the official number is at 23" +/-, that would put us at 52". 55" (roughly) is average.

Maybe -29" from where we were last year?

But to say we're 29" below average, with 1/2 of Feb, all of March and some of April (and maybe May) to get 3 more inches?? Wrong numbers.

A couple of weeks ago I said something about totals because of my refund clause, referencing Channel 9 numbers, and I was quickly shown I was wrong.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1960842 said:


> I have no idea what numbers Channel 9 uses.
> 
> If we were -29" from normal, and the official number is at 23" +/-, that would put us at 52". 55" (roughly) is average.
> 
> Maybe -29" from where we were last year?
> 
> But to say we're 29" below average, with 1/2 of Feb, all of March and some of April (and maybe May) to get 3 more inches?? Wrong numbers.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago I said something about totals because of my refund clause, referencing Channel 9 numbers, and I was quickly shown I was wrong.


I'm guessing it's -29" below this point last year. -14 behind average


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

You guys were right, I looked it up on NOAA as of 2/11 we were at 24.1 normal is 38.1 at MSP. On ch 9 there was a graph showing the 29", must be compared to last year or something


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Sure seems like we are more than 14" behind. That's less than what Boston got just this weekend


----------



## banonea

Throwing this out here......
I am looking fore someone for Fertilizing/weed spraying for this year. the guy I was using has sold his company so I need to find someone new and was wondering if anyone here would be interested. you would have 1 or 2 days work here so it would be worth the trip down. I have roughly 20 locations. most would be spring weed and spring fertilizing , but I have 2 larger locations that will need a fall fertilizing as well. If someone has interest, I can pm you addresses so you can look them up for lot sizes, I have no clue what you would be looking for.

I am not licensed and don't want to get in trouble for spraying and spreading, and I don't now any other companies in he trade other than Tru Green, and I have heard enough bad **** on here about them. At some point I may get certified to do it, just not right now and not in the near future......


----------



## djagusch

Weather item observed time record year normal departure last
value (lst) value value from year
normal
..................................................................
Temperature (f)
yesterday
maximum 20 339 pm 60 1981 29 -9 22
minimum 8 1218 am -26 1936 13 -5 4
average 14 21 -7 13

precipitation (in)
yesterday 0.01 0.40 1878 0.03 -0.02 0.00
month to date 0.24 0.38 -0.14 0.15
since dec 1 1.44 2.44 -1.00 3.03
since jan 1 0.58 1.28 -0.70 1.57

snowfall (in)
yesterday 0.4 3.2 1938 0.2 0.2 0.0
month to date 3.7 4.1 -0.4 2.5
since dec 1 14.7 28.2 -13.5 41.1
since jul 1 24.1 38.1 -14.0 42.2. 
Numbers left to right : noraml,ave,diff from ave, last year


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1960855 said:


> Weather item observed time record year normal departure last
> value (lst) value value from year
> normal
> ..................................................................
> Temperature (f)
> yesterday
> maximum 20 339 pm 60 1981 29 -9 22
> minimum 8 1218 am -26 1936 13 -5 4
> average 14 21 -7 13
> 
> precipitation (in)
> yesterday 0.01 0.40 1878 0.03 -0.02 0.00
> month to date 0.24 0.38 -0.14 0.15
> since dec 1 1.44 2.44 -1.00 3.03
> since jan 1 0.58 1.28 -0.70 1.57
> 
> snowfall (in)
> yesterday 0.4 3.2 1938 0.2 0.2 0.0
> month to date 3.7 4.1 -0.4 2.5
> since dec 1 14.7 28.2 -13.5 41.1
> since jul 1 24.1 38.1 -14.0 42.2


Holy crap. I nailed the number outta my a$$!!! SWEET!!!


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1960854 said:


> Throwing this out here......
> I am looking fore someone for Fertilizing/weed spraying for this year. the guy I was using has sold his company so I need to find someone new and was wondering if anyone here would be interested. you would have 1 or 2 days work here so it would be worth the trip down. I have roughly 20 locations. most would be spring weed and spring fertilizing , but I have 2 larger locations that will need a fall fertilizing as well. If someone has interest, I can pm you addresses so you can look them up for lot sizes, I have no clue what you would be looking for.
> 
> I am not licensed and don't want to get in trouble for spraying and spreading, and I don't now any other companies in he trade other than Tru Green, and I have heard enough bad **** on here about them. At some point I may get certified to do it, just not right now and not in the near future......


I use a company out of hastings, they also have work down there, if you want his info let me know


----------



## ryde307

banonea;1960854 said:


> Throwing this out here......
> I am looking fore someone for Fertilizing/weed spraying for this year. the guy I was using has sold his company so I need to find someone new and was wondering if anyone here would be interested. you would have 1 or 2 days work here so it would be worth the trip down. I have roughly 20 locations. most would be spring weed and spring fertilizing , but I have 2 larger locations that will need a fall fertilizing as well. If someone has interest, I can pm you addresses so you can look them up for lot sizes, I have no clue what you would be looking for.
> 
> I am not licensed and don't want to get in trouble for spraying and spreading, and I don't now any other companies in he trade other than Tru Green, and I have heard enough bad **** on here about them. At some point I may get certified to do it, just not right now and not in the near future......


Is it only a 1 time application? What happens if there are weed complaints after the App?


----------



## ryde307

We are looking for more fert/weed spraying work. Looking for other companies in this industry that do not offer it. They could then sub it to us and make something off of it if anyone else is looking. I'm sure there are others on here that would be interested as well.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1960857 said:


> I use a company out of hastings, they also have work down there, if you want his info let me know


If you could pm his info that would be great, thanks


----------



## banonea

ryde307;1960862 said:


> Is it only a 1 time application? What happens if there are weed complaints after the App?


To be honest, I haven't had a complaint after a spraying. I would like to get a price for the weed spraying in case we need to do a second application.

Unlike MOST customers, I understand that the weeds that grow in your yard may be from seeds down the street or from the next county. when we are doing our mowing, if we see a weed, we pull it out. if there is amass amount, we have it sprayed. most of my customers are good about nit complaining, as long as they don't have yellow lawns from dandelions and there is grass, not crabgrass.


----------



## banonea

ryde307;1960863 said:


> We are looking for more fert/weed spraying work. Looking for other companies in this industry that do not offer it. They could then sub it to us and make something off of it if anyone else is looking. I'm sure there are others on here that would be interested as well.


I don't even care if I make anything from it, just want to get a good price so I can take care of my customers. allot of the guys that do it around here are thru the roof on there pricing, IMO, but I don't know what is the norm, I just know what I a willing to pay.


----------



## banonea

ryde307;1960863 said:


> We are looking for more fert/weed spraying work. Looking for other companies in this industry that do not offer it. They could then sub it to us and make something off of it if anyone else is looking. I'm sure there are others on here that would be interested as well.


Sounds like you and I could do some work together, are you interested?


----------



## Ranger620

djagusch;1960783 said:


> Propane company I'm sure is happy about that. 3 times it runs out they need to have them retested I think.


They said they would waive that fee ($39.00) They other fees they wont waive I simply said its cheaper to waive a fee than find a new customer they still wont waive the fee's. My fault for not checking it I was just off my game with this mild winter.
Found out it wasnt co detectors. Smoke detectors are going off I thought they were combo's. I thought wrong. There old I am replacing them One will be a combo also bought a plug in one. Were still alive. Got a 30lb tank hooked up till I can get ferrel gas out here to fill me up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Either others are getting antsy, or they just haul their leaf loader in the salt because it's easier than taking it off.


----------



## qualitycut

So whats going to happen on friday with the snow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1960891 said:


> So whats going to happen on friday with the snow


It's going to float between .8" - 1.8". It'll look like it's suppose to stay north and east, then about Wednesday night it'll say it's going over Owatonna.

Thursday it'll spike to 3" on the NAM. Thursday night it'll say 3.5" on the RAP.

GFS will be at .6". You, Polaris and NorthPro are all going to want to head north but won't know what to do because NWS will have 1-3" posted, AccuWeather will say 2-4".

We will have .75".


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1960896 said:


> It's going to float between .8" - 1.8". It'll look like it's suppose to stay north and east, then about Wednesday night it'll say it's going over Owatonna.
> 
> Thursday it'll spike to 3" on the NAM. Thursday night it'll say 3.5" on the RAP.
> 
> GFS will be at .6". You, Polaris and NorthPro are all going to want to head north but won't know what to do because NWS will have 1-3" posted, AccuWeather will say 2-4".
> 
> We will have .75".


Sounds about right


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1960896 said:


> It's going to float between .8" - 1.8". It'll look like it's suppose to stay north and east, then about Wednesday night it'll say it's going over Owatonna.
> 
> Thursday it'll spike to 3" on the NAM. Thursday night it'll say 3.5" on the RAP.
> 
> GFS will be at .6". You, Polaris and NorthPro are all going to want to head north but won't know what to do because NWS will have 1-3" posted, AccuWeather will say 2-4".
> 
> We will have .75".


Ha pretty much what i was thinking.


----------



## andersman02

Im going to denver next week, getting ready to book tickets and found out we have like 200k flex perks points to spend. Might have to go first class

Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone have a lawn trailer for sale? Need to fit at least 2 wheelers on it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sat morning at 6 am.

With that said, most of the area has up to an inch for today/tonight included here.









Saturday...


----------



## Polarismalibu

So anyone know a place that would do a tranny swap for a fair price? Have the tranny just need a swap done and I don't have a lift


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1960907 said:


> Anyone have a lawn trailer for sale? Need to fit at least 2 wheelers on it


Sled trailer would work too


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1960907 said:


> Anyone have a lawn trailer for sale? Need to fit at least 2 wheelers on it


I may be selling a 16' black V nose enclosed trailer with a drop deck if that interest you. I am looking to get a 20' for my equipment.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Polarismalibu;1960912 said:


> So anyone know a place that would do a tranny swap for a fair price? Have the tranny just need a swap done and I don't have a lift


I do, he's in East Bethel off Viking right across from the FD


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1960913 said:


> Sled trailer would work too


Yea i know. Wouldnt mind a dual use. I will keep my 10 footer also. Just a pain sliding the wheelers on sideways. I usually just cut a 5 gallon bucket in half and use it to slide the back end


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;1960912 said:


> So anyone know a place that would do a tranny swap for a fair price? Have the tranny just need a swap done and I don't have a lift


I use a guy in Kenyon. His name is troy. 507-676-4579. he has done 2 rebuilds for me and has been MORE than fair on the price. tell him Tim Peters sent you.


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1960916 said:


> I may be selling a 16' black V nose enclosed trailer with a drop deck if that interest you. I am looking to get a 20' for my equipment.


Width and price?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1960907 said:


> Anyone have a lawn trailer for sale? Need to fit at least 2 wheelers on it


whats your budget?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Anoka Co is pretreating


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1960929 said:


> Width and price?


just over 6' wide, front door, Lifetime registration, diamond deck on the nose, 7 prong wiring, duel axle with trailer breaks. good rubber.

Thinking I want to get $4200.00 for it, but if someone walked up with $4000.00 cash it would be gone.

I will get some pic and post in a couple hours


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1960896 said:


> It's going to float between .8" - 1.8". It'll look like it's suppose to stay north and east, then about Wednesday night it'll say it's going over Owatonna.
> 
> Thursday it'll spike to 3" on the NAM. Thursday night it'll say 3.5" on the RAP.
> 
> GFS will be at .6". You, Polaris and NorthPro are all going to want to head north but won't know what to do because NWS will have 1-3" posted, AccuWeather will say 2-4".
> 
> We will have .75".


Spot on!!!!


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1960907 said:


> Anyone have a lawn trailer for sale? Need to fit at least 2 wheelers on it


I Just sold one last fall, open 7x14 tandem, new tires. I am kinda regretting selling it, would have made the prefect fert. trailer this year!


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1960931 said:


> whats your budget?


What you got


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1960933 said:


> just over 6' wide, front door, Lifetime registration, diamond deck on the nose, 7 prong wiring, duel axle with trailer breaks. good rubber.
> 
> Thinking I want to get $4200.00 for it, but if someone walked up with $4000.00 cash it would be gone.
> 
> I will get some pic and post in a couple hours


Wait, WHAT? 
Lifetime on a tandem? How?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1960949 said:


> What you got


6x12 trailer. LED lights. Has extra long gate. I would just upgrade to a bigger trailer. Also has gorrila lift


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1960950 said:


> Wait, WHAT?
> Lifetime on a tandem? How?


They asked if i haul less that 3000 lb with it and i do so they gave me lifetime sticker.


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1960953 said:


> They asked if i haul less that 3000 lb with it and i do so they gave me lifetime sticker.


:laughing: those silly license fools...hope you don't get caught.


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1960955 said:


> :laughing: those silly license fools...hope you don't get caught.


Been using the trailer for about 3 years for lawn care and other uses, been stopped for different reasons and never question about it.


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1960957 said:


> Been using the trailer for about 3 years for lawn care and other uses, been stopped for different reasons and never question about it.


Well I hope you get to keep on...
FYI, it is like the class A question around here. 
It really doesn't matter what you have on it or in it, only what you could.


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea;1960953 said:


> They asked if i haul less that 3000 lb with it and i do so they gave me lifetime sticker.


I have to admit I'm scratching my head on this one... Ever had a DOT inspection?


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1960963 said:


> Well I hope you get to keep on...
> FYI, it is like the class A question around here.
> It really doesn't matter what you have on it or in it, only what you could.


Around here,for whatever reason, as long as you dont have any logos on your truck or trailer (and i dont for this reason) they dont piss with you. They got bigger fish to fry with all the trucking companies in thw area.


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1960967 said:


> Around here,for whatever reason, as long as you dont have any logos on your truck or trailer (and i dont for this reason) they dont piss with you. They got bigger fish to fry with all the trucking companies in thw area.


Wait you said inclosed.


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1960971 said:


> Is it the trailer next to your driveway in "street view?" (Google) looks brand new back in 2012.
> Nice trailer but defiantly not in the Lifetime class.


what color


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1960974 said:


> what color


See above....never mind.
The black one on the side of the house is black Featherlight single axle.


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1960975 said:


> See above....never mind.
> The black one on the side of the house is black Featherlight single axle.


that is an old trailer that I sold a long time ago


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1960977 said:


> that is an old trailer that I sold a long time ago


The tandem axle is an open trailer with car ramps. In the pictures.


----------



## Doughboy12

I would post up the picture but everyone would give you crap about the need for a good lawn care professional...:laughing: :waving:
Time for a fall clean-up.


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1960978 said:


> The tandem axle is an open trailer with car ramps. In the pictures.


that is an old trailer as well. I sold that along with my 642 B skid loader last year


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1960980 said:


> that is an old trailer as well. I sold that along with my 642 B skid loader last year


Ok then...how about the white truck with the perfect rear bumper and dual beacon light? Really like the pin stripe!
Maybe right side damage...can't be sure.


----------



## Doughboy12

Did you shorten the tanou cover or buy a short one?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1960967 said:


> Around here,for whatever reason, as long as you dont have any logos on your truck or trailer (and i dont for this reason) they dont piss with you. They got bigger fish to fry with all the trucking companies in thw area.


They pulled me over. No decals at the time. He was a 1/2 mile away when he decided to pull me over. Earlier that year he pulled over a guy with a 6x12 trailer. No decals. This was in down town Owatonna


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1960982 said:


> Ok then...how about the white truck with the perfect rear bumper and dual beacon light? Really like the pin stripe!
> Maybe right side damage...can't be sure.


That is one of my plow trucks i still have
It is a 04 2500 hd. It is my truck, but was my brothers daily driver/plow truck till i gave him the F150 i was trying to sell as his personal truck, easier to track fuel usage and 1 less truck to insure.


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1960984 said:


> Did you shorten the tanou cover or buy a short one?


I shortened it myself


----------



## Doughboy12

Forgot to tell you all about the plow "truck" I saw last Thursday. 
Jeep... The open type, little off road ones. 
BOSS V plow. (Might have been UTV size)
On 94 going west from St. Paul down past the U. 
He had a poly edge in bright yellow and 2" thick. 
Think of hockey rink kick plate on steroids.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1960918 said:


> Yea i know. Wouldnt mind a dual use. I will keep my 10 footer also. Just a pain sliding the wheelers on sideways. I usually just cut a 5 gallon bucket in half and use it to slide the back end


here are the pics of the trailer. I was wrong also, I thought this had lifetime license in but it does not. I did notice that the tag on the license plate is for 9000 ld, and the axles are only 3500 lb each, so that would need to be changed. if you would like I can get pics of the inside of the trailer, but the locks are froze and I do not have a torch with me to thaw them out.


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1961003 said:


> I shortened it myself


I'm going to try that myself. Just need to get the Velcro stitched back down.


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1961010 said:


> I'm going to try that myself. Just need to get the Velcro stitched back down.


it's not hard to do I've done it to a few


----------



## banonea

here is a photo of my snow fleet, not counting my truck or my skid loader


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1961008 said:


> here are the pics of the trailer. I was wrong also, I thought this had lifetime license in but it does not. I did notice that the tag on the license plate is for 9000 ld, and the axles are only 3500 lb each, so that would need to be changed. if you would like I can get pics of the inside of the trailer, but the locks are froze and I do not have a torch with me to thaw them out.


Looks a lot like mine...
I have an 18 with a sharper V and roof like in the orange one next to it.


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1961014 said:


> here is a photo of my snow fleet, not counting my truck or my skid loader


If that is in NW by 52 I once shot a bird off the top of the brown poll behind the truck we were talking about, or one of those...in like the 80's (Old Menard's parking lot or by there?)
A friend and I would walk around by the creek back there when we were kids...


----------



## qualitycut

Just seen a guy with a skid and brush mower mowing


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1961020 said:


> Just seen a guy with a skid and brush mower mowing


I just seen a guy towing his boat towards milacs


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1960990 said:


> They pulled me over. No decals at the time. He was a 1/2 mile away when he decided to pull me over. Earlier that year he pulled over a guy with a 6x12 trailer. No decals. This was in down town Owatonna


I have only been pulled over 1 time in the 20 years I have been in the trades. it was when I first got my 11' F350 2 years ago. I was pulling my construction trailer I use to hold my overflow equipment to my brothers to work on his house. He pulled me over and asked ware my DOT sticker was on my truck. Told him it was a personal tuck, not a business truck. Asked about the trailer, explained what it was and what I was doing with it (most of the decals are ripped off of it), asked to look inside and I said with a warrant, looked at a few other things and let me go. the reason he pulled me over was because I California rolled a stop sign........


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1961018 said:


> If that is in NW by 52 I once shot a bird off the top of the brown poll behind the truck we were talking about, or one of those...in like the 80's (Old Menard's parking lot or by there?)
> A friend and I would walk around by the creek back there when we were kids...


It is the old north menards back lot. Kinda weird parking back there since I have been going back there to get materials for 20 years......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Now at little to no accumulation today and less than half tonight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I had the right idea with the NAM on the meteogram.


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1961028 said:


> It is the old north menards back lot. Kinda weird parking back there since I have been going back there to get materials for 20 years......


So you know how far it is from the creek to the taller poll...one of my better shots with a BB gun! Not to mention the drop of about 15 feet.
I lived there when all that was being built up...North of 55th on 26th ave...one of the first houses in the area.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1961032 said:


> Now at little to no accumulation today and less than half tonight.


Haha just seen that also for here.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1961033 said:


> I had the right idea with the NAM on the meteogram.


Yea be interesting to see what its at for tomorrow.


----------



## banonea

I LOVE check day.........payuppayuppayuppayup


----------



## qualitycut

Kstp


No big snowstorms in the offing. The main storm track remains south and east of our area. For the moment, little nuissance snows will be possible Friday and again Monday (though Monday's snow should remain well north of here). As the Polar Vortex nudges farther west in Canada, which has been the trend, that should put us into a more favorable pattern for larger storms. Something to possibly look forward to during the first part of March.


----------



## NorthernProServ

banonea;1961041 said:


> I LOVE check day.........payuppayup


I love snow to have a check day :laughing::laughing:


----------



## NorthernProServ

Good day to work on summer contracts


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I went from 60%/50% to 50%/60% today/tonight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1961047 said:


> Good day to work on summer contracts


I've been out plowing, thanks to leads.


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;1961046 said:


> I love snow to have a check day :laughing::laughing:


So true!!!!


----------



## banonea

NorthernProServ;1961046 said:


> I love snow to have a check day :laughing::laughing:


that is why I try to keep most of my snow plow / lawn care accounts on a monthly maintenance contract.I only have 5 accounts that are per push out of 45 accounts


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1961057 said:


> that is why I try to keep most of my snow plow / lawn care accounts on a monthly maintenance contract.I only have 5 accounts that are per push out of 45 accounts


We'll see how you feel one year when you're plowing 90" of snow.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Sun is out but it's snowing pretty good in Roseville


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snowing in Wyoming too.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1961059 said:


> We'll see how you feel one year when you're plowing 90" of snow.


Thats why i try to go with 50/50 if it doesnt snow im ok, if it snows im even better.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1961059 said:


> We'll see how you feel one year when you're plowing 90" of snow.


That's why I have a Blizzard clause in the contract. anything over 12" in 12 hours *OR* as deemed by the NWS as a "Blizzard" , I can charge $50.00/hr for that storm *ON TOP* of the normal monthly charge. payup

After 2010 when we got 27" in 14 hours here, I learned quickThumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1961065 said:


> Thats why i try to go with 50/50 if it doesnt snow im ok, if it snows im even better.


That's about the blend I shoot for...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So far all the snow is just blowing off the road.


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1961067 said:


> That's about the blend I shoot for...


That's the blend I shoot for too but last couple of years I've been 90 contract 10 other


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1961068 said:


> So far all the snow is just blowing off the road.


On my way to Duluth haven't seen any snow yet. Just north of askov


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1961067 said:


> That's about the blend I shoot for...


Yea i still need to make money when it snows so i can be ok with plowing


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1961072 said:


> On my way to Duluth haven't seen any snow yet. Just north of askov


Just passed my exit


----------



## Polarismalibu

It just got real nasty out on the lake Screw this


----------



## qualitycut

Lwnmwr, you still have that open trailer you were selling?


----------



## qualitycut

Jim think that might be a little smaller than im looking for, thanks though. 

Bano thats a little narrow and a little more than i want to spend, thanks for posting though


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1961080 said:


> Jim think that might be a little smaller than im looking for, thanks though.
> 
> Bano thats a little narrow and a little more than i want to spend, thanks for posting though


Don't discount the narrow ones...they pull a LOT more efficiently. IMHO
The wheelers won't fit side by side on an inclosed anyway. (In general)


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1961084 said:


> Don't discount the narrow ones...they pull a LOT more efficiently. IMHO
> The wheelers won't fit side by side on an inclosed anyway. (In general)


I know, my wheeler wont fit on my 6.5 ft wide one sideways.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1961090 said:


> I know, my wheeler wont fit on my 6.5 ft wide one sideways.


I could be wrong but they shouldfit front to back with room to spare on the sides and back. It does have a drop deck...... make me a offer.


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1961093 said:


> I could be wrong but they shouldfit front to back with room to spare on the sides and back. It does have a drop deck...... make me a offer.


I can and have put my fishing boat in mine...on the trailer.


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1961093 said:


> I could be wrong but they shouldfit front to back with room to spare on the sides and back. It does have a drop deck...... make me a offer.


Yea but to get 3 on there i need to go sideways


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1961126 said:


> Yea but to get 3 on there i need to go sideways


Ok, now i understand


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1961090 said:


> I know, my wheeler wont fit on my 6.5 ft wide one sideways.


How long is it? Mine might be 7' wide.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1961126 said:


> Yea but to get 3 on there i need to go sideways


I thought it was just a couple?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1961137 said:


> I thought it was just a couple?


Yea would like to put 3 when needed. I will have to measure the wheelers. Problem with mine now is it would fit but when i try spinning it they left front and right rear hit the rails


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1961136 said:


> How long is it? Mine might be 7' wide.


The problem is turning them. The guy I bought mine from was getting rid of it because he couldn't turn his in it. You need the full width over the wheels to do that. I can get three nose to tail in mine. As well as 4 sleds...not at the same time


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1961142 said:


> Yea would like to put 3 when needed. I will have to measure the wheelers. Problem with mine now is it would fit but when i try spinning it they left front and right rear hit the rails


Just prop them on the tail...problem solved. 
(Not what I do)


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;1961148 said:


> The problem is turning them. The guy I bought mine from was getting rid of it because he couldn't turn his in it. You need the full width over the wheels to do that. I can get three nose to tail in mine. As well as 4 sleds...not at the same time


He's gonna need a 21' trailer or find one that's 8' wide


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;1961149 said:


> Just prop them on the tail...problem solved.
> (Not what I do)


Had a guy who didn't speak much English buy a 52" wright stander and show up with a 42" trailer. Put it on with the front wheels hanging over. Not sure how that turned out. Had an 8 hour drive back to MO


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1961142 said:


> Yea would like to put 3 when needed. I will have to measure the wheelers. Problem with mine now is it would fit but when i try spinning it they left front and right rear hit the rails


How wide are the wheelers?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1961154 said:


> He's gonna need a 21' trailer or find one that's 8' wide


I think 7 would do it. Its pretty close now. Mines just to damn heavy to lift onto the rail and then role down onto the deck


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1961159 said:


> How wide are the wheelers?


4 ft. I think i need a 14 with the ability to drive on the front from the side.


----------



## qualitycut

The one i bought the gf is getting dropped of in an hour and i will have a better idea.


----------



## CityGuy

10° very light snow 
Feels like -11


----------



## SSS Inc.

Quick Poll. 

Would you guys cancel an outdoor hockey practice tonight for 8-9 yr old girls??


I say no, dress appropriately and start skating.


----------



## CityGuy

Hand rail on. What a bich by yourself.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1961182 said:


> Quick Poll.
> 
> Would you guys cancel an outdoor hockey practice tonight for 8-9 yr old girls??
> 
> I say no, dress appropriately and start skating.


I remember nights we practiced and it was flipping cold.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You need my 20' open that has a side ramp.

$2,000?? Needs the rear mesh redone.

Pretty sure it even has trimmer racks.

Not 100% sure I want to sell it.

Or my 16' for $2,000.

With a side ramp.


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1961182 said:


> Quick Poll.
> 
> Would you guys cancel an outdoor hockey practice tonight for 8-9 yr old girls??
> 
> I say no, dress appropriately and start skating.


I say no as well. My team 13-14 year old boys (which act like 8-9 girls) would only get something like that cancelled if school was cancelled too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Flurries in Shakopee.


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;1961182 said:


> Quick Poll.
> 
> Would you guys cancel an outdoor hockey practice tonight for 8-9 yr old girls??
> 
> I say no, dress appropriately and start skating.


No as well. It's still above 0 out!


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;1961207 said:


> I say no as well. My team 13-14 year old boys (which act like 8-9 girls) would only get something like that cancelled if school was cancelled too.


Yeah, I'm having practice. Now I get to see who all the whimpy parents are. If you dress for it its not that bad.

These girls have like four practices a year outside. Its good for them.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1961182 said:


> Quick Poll.
> 
> Would you guys cancel an outdoor hockey practice tonight for 8-9 yr old girls??
> 
> I say no, dress appropriately and start skating.


I say no but maybe optional


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1961193 said:


> You need my 20' open that has a side ramp.
> 
> $2,000?? Needs the rear mesh redone.
> 
> Pretty sure it even has trimmer racks.
> 
> Not 100% sure I want to sell it.
> 
> Or my 16' for $2,000.
> 
> With a side ramp.


Maybe interested in 16ft. Found a new 14ft pj with side ramps and rear gate for 1900


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1961211 said:


> Yeah, I'm having practice. Now I get to see who all the whimpy parents are. If you dress for it its not that bad.
> 
> These girls have like four practices a year outside. Its good for them.


You will no doubt get a couple complaints. If the parents really feel their kid shouldn't be there, then they shouldn't send them and let you know ahead of time. Pretty simple.


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1961182 said:


> Quick Poll.
> 
> Would you guys cancel an outdoor hockey practice tonight for 8-9 yr old girls??
> 
> I say no, dress appropriately and start skating.


I'd lean twords yes.

Wind chill advisory -14wc.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1961213 said:


> Maybe interested in 16ft. Found a new 14ft pj with side ramps and rear gate for 1900


Might as well just go with the 16 foot then. Is the 14 ft single axle?


----------



## CityGuy

Aanyone else getting emails a day late or is it just me?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SSS Inc.;1961211 said:


> Yeah, I'm having practice. Now I get to see who all the whimpy parents are. If you dress for it its not that bad.
> 
> These girls have like four practices a year outside. Its good for them.


The parents that show up in their fleece North Face "coat" will be the ones complaining


----------



## albhb3

the parents knew what they were signing up for boohoo if they freeze they should skate faster then and x2 Nichols what do they do up nort


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My 20' would be a better trailer for you. The 16' has expanded metal all the way around 2' tall.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1961213 said:


> Maybe interested in 16ft. Found a new 14ft pj with side ramps and rear gate for 1900


That's a deal there


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1961216 said:


> I'd lean twords yes.
> 
> Wind chill advisory -14wc.


Well I'll let you guys know how it goes. We'll see if any one shows up.


----------



## SSS Inc.

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1961222 said:


> The parents that show up in their fleece North Face "coat" will be the ones complaining


^^^^^Thumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1961232 said:


> That's a deal there


Not if the 14' is a single axle and mine is a tandem.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1961245 said:


> Not if the 14' is a single axle and mine is a tandem.


Your right I think it is a single. I have a 18' tandem


----------



## albhb3

5:21seconds of entertainment might be related to that guy at menards


----------



## Camden

It's snowing here but if you look at the radar there's nothing.  If it keeps up we'll need to go clean up sidewalks.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1961221 said:


> Aanyone else getting emails a day late or is it just me?


You are the only one who is a day late.


----------



## NorthernProServ

albhb3;1961248 said:


> 5:21seconds of entertainment might be related to that guy at menards


Jesus.........what a nub. Why did he not just back up straight to the intersection the first time!?!?!?

Best spot for eating lunch is at the boat launch ramp on a summer day watching everyone trying to back up....LMAO!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1961254 said:


> It's snowing here but if you look at the radar there's nothing.  If it keeps up we'll need to go clean up sidewalks.


That's what we had earlier, what it sounds like we will have later.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1961193 said:


> You need my 20' open that has a side ramp.
> 
> $2,000?? Needs the rear mesh redone.
> 
> Pretty sure it even has trimmer racks.
> 
> Not 100% sure I want to sell it.
> 
> Or my 16' for $2,000.
> 
> With a side ramp.


Haha. I asked and you said you need your trailers


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1961276 said:


> Haha. I asked and you said you need your trailers


I know. And if you read along you would have seen I stated I didn't know if I wanted to sell them.


----------



## CityGuy

Question for you all. I am going to put an attic ladder in my garage. My trusses run north/south 16 on center. In about the middle I have a 2x4 running east/west nailed on top of the trusses right where I need to put the ladder. Can I cut the 2x4 out where I need to and then frame around the ladder? I would double up with another 2x4 at x length to give it extra suport thus hopefully displacing the load around the opening.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1961255 said:


> You are the only one who is a day late.


Imagine that.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1961278 said:


> I know. And if you read along you would have seen I stated I didn't know if I wanted to sell them.


i did read that, but if you really didn't want to sell you wouldn't have put a price on them, right?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1961286 said:


> i did read that, but if you really didn't want to sell you wouldn't have put a price on them, right?


Everything has a price.


----------



## albhb3

smoke show on wheel o fortune


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

No call or email from Northern Salt today saying the salt was ready.


I really am through with them.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1961293 said:


> Everything has a price.


^^^this ^^^^^


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1961297 said:


> smoke show on wheel o fortune


Sharyn????????


----------



## NorthernProServ

Fine snow falling here, almost looks like dust blowing around


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1961293 said:


> Everything has a price.


I always say that. Anything is for sale for the right price


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;1961280 said:


> Question for you all. I am going to put an attic ladder in my garage. My trusses run north/south 16 on center. In about the middle I have a 2x4 running east/west nailed on top of the trusses right where I need to put the ladder. Can I cut the 2x4 out where I need to and then frame around the ladder? I would double up with another 2x4 at x length to give it extra suport thus hopefully displacing the load around the opening.


You can, just place a 2x4 on the back side of the ladder on top of the rafters to replace what you cut. Make sure to span at least 1 raftèr past your ladder pocket. Thats what i did with mine.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1961293 said:


> Everything has a price.


Pppfffftttt


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1961314 said:


> Sharyn????????


 If your into old women I guess:salute:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1961320 said:


> Pppfffftttt


I'll sell ya my trailer. Djagusch can even bring it with him on the way to go get the mowers.

Moot point, not like you'd buy it anyways.

Oh, wait, that's right. You're not going to MO to get the mowers cause you were just kicking tires again and they were sold.


----------



## Camden

I bought a 130hp Kubota today. Aside from using it for plowing I'm going to stick a brush hog behind it for mowing cell towers. I'm pretty excited, now I'm in the market for a brush hog.


----------



## Camden

albhb3;1961297 said:


> smoke show on wheel o fortune


My wife and I just watched it on dvr. Dude got "Championship Match" with just the T showing


----------



## mnlefty

Camden;1961360 said:


> I bought a 130hp Kubota today. Aside from using it for plowing I'm going to stick a brush hog behind it for mowing cell towers. I'm pretty excited, now I'm in the market for a brush hog.


What kind of setup to plow what kind of accounts?

Aren't some of your towers a ways out... you gonna road it or load it to get to em to mow?


----------



## NorthernProServ

Stilling snowing here, fine but coming down good, even a salted lot that was wet yesterday is white now......


Salt run maybe?!?!


----------



## Camden

mnlefty;1961369 said:


> What kind of setup to plow what kind of accounts?
> 
> Aren't some of your towers a ways out... you gonna road it or load it to get to em to mow?


Pusher in the front, blower in the rear. I *might* go with a V plow in the front if I can find one built well enough (thinking Virnig on that).

As far as mowing is concerned, it'll need to be hauled on a trailer. Once I get to an area I'll be able to drive it from site to site because they're only spaced 5 miles apart.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1961360 said:


> I bought a 130hp Kubota today. Aside from using it for plowing I'm going to stick a brush hog behind it for mowing cell towers. I'm pretty excited, now I'm in the market for a brush hog.


New? Or used? If you get to Blaine, the Fleet Farm there, the guy has a MX125 that he built his own pusher / "Kage" for. You can check it out and get some ideas.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1961371 said:


> Stilling snowing here, fine but coming down good, even a salted lot that was wet yesterday is white now......
> 
> Salt run maybe?!?!


Everything is white here. Had a hard time seeing on the way home from Forest Lake.

Gonna wait til morning, let everything drift that's gonna drift.


----------



## Camden

2010 model year with a loader. 1300hrs. I'll post pics once it arrives.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1961391 said:


> 2010 model year with a loader. 1300hrs. I'll post pics once it arrives.


EBay? Craigslist? Ritchie? Unnamed?


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1961395 said:


> EBay? Craigslist? Ritchie? Unnamed?


Tractorhouse.com

If you're in the market for a bigger machine there's one in Florida for $39k with only 51 hours. No loader but it's a steal at that price.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1961286 said:


> i did read that, but if you really didn't want to sell you wouldn't have put a price on them, right?





LwnmwrMan22;1961333 said:


> I'll sell ya my trailer. Djagusch can even bring it with him on the way to go get the mowers.
> 
> Moot point, not like you'd buy it anyways.
> 
> Oh, wait, that's right. You're not going to MO to get the mowers cause you were just kicking tires again and they were sold.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

First responder refresher, so exciting.








Not.


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;1961410 said:


> First responder refresher, so exciting.
> 
> Not.


At least we get to use narcan.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hockey Update for the inquiring minds.......

It was WAY too cold but the girls had fun. All the whiners stayed home and we just scrimmaged the whole time. I'd say we had about 2/3rds of them show up. I finally feel my toes again! We built so much Character tonight that we had to haul it home in dump trucks.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1961400 said:


> Tractorhouse.com
> 
> If you're in the market for a bigger machine there's one in Florida for $39k with only 51 hours. No loader but it's a steal at that price.


Geez, that is. I don't need the loader, would be doing what you're doing. A plow on the front, 9' snowblower/ 11' brush mower on the back.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1961333 said:


> I'll sell ya my trailer. Djagusch can even bring it with him on the way to go get the mowers.
> 
> Moot point, not like you'd buy it anyways.
> 
> Oh, wait, that's right. You're not going to MO to get the mowers cause you were just kicking tires again and they were sold.


I'm still going to get mine mower down there. Found out about 4 it's still unsold. Now need to figure out when I can do the drive.


----------



## djagusch

Jdl university Thursday at mystic for anyone interested.


----------



## CityGuy

6 light snow 
Feels like -23


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1961413 said:


> At least we get to use narcan.


Maybe I should know this but whats Narcan?


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;1961423 said:


> Maybe I should know this but whats Narcan?


Takes a high away.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1961416 said:


> Hockey Update for the inquiring minds.......
> 
> It was WAY too cold but the girls had fun. All the whiners stayed home and we just scrimmaged the whole time. I'd say we had about 2/3rds of them show up. I finally feel my toes again! We built so much Character tonight that we had to haul it home in dump trucks.


I skipped boot hockey tonight.


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;1961416 said:


> Hockey Update for the inquiring minds.......
> 
> It was WAY too cold but the girls had fun. All the whiners stayed home and we just scrimmaged the whole time. I'd say we had about 2/3rds of them show up. I finally feel my toes again! We built so much Character tonight that we had to haul it home in dump trucks.


Well worth it then!


----------



## Bill1090

NAM is up to 2.2" for me late Friday at 20:1.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1961333 said:


> I'll sell ya my trailer. Djagusch can even bring it with him on the way to go get the mowers.
> 
> Moot point, not like you'd buy it anyways.
> 
> Oh, wait, that's right. You're not going to MO to get the mowers cause you were just kicking tires again and they were sold.


Like you know jack ****. I told the guy I wanted them then he supposedly sold them. Then djag said he'd take the one the other didn't want. Never answered him back. Wiseass

Edit. I see he did answer him back


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1961435 said:


> I skipped boot hockey tonight.


I would have skipped it too but part of me kept saying I don't want my kids to be wimps and skip things when stuff gets a little tough. One of the other coaches said he couldn't convince his daughter to come. Doh kay.



Bill1090;1961436 said:


> Well worth it then!


I thought so. Now I have a five year old throwing up and my daughter that had hockey doesn't feel good either all of a sudden.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1961333 said:


> I'll sell ya my trailer. Djagusch can even bring it with him on the way to go get the mowers.
> 
> Moot point, not like you'd buy it anyways.
> 
> Oh, wait, that's right. You're not going to MO to get the mowers cause you were just kicking tires again and they were sold.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1961360 said:


> I bought a 130hp Kubota today. Aside from using it for plowing I'm going to stick a brush hog behind it for mowing cell towers. I'm pretty excited, now I'm in the market for a brush hog.


That sounds awesome!


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1961371 said:


> Stilling snowing here, fine but coming down good, even a salted lot that was wet yesterday is white now......
> 
> Salt run maybe?!?!


Hope you're right!!


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1961423 said:


> Maybe I should know this but whats Narcan?


Reverses the effects of opiets. Cocain


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;1961441 said:


> Like you know jack ****. I told the guy I wanted them then he supposedly sold them. Then djag said he'd take the one the other didn't want. Never answered him back. Wiseass
> 
> Edit. I see he did answer him back


Oh no the bear is awake.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1961447 said:


> Hope you're right!!


I'll at least be doing my walks in the morning.


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;1961420 said:


> Jdl university Thursday at mystic for anyone interested.


I looked and didn't see anything too exciting I guess... Maybe I'll look again.... $35 ain't bad...


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1961423 said:


> Maybe I should know this but whats Narcan?


A good way to piss off a drug addict AND get puked on!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1961443 said:


> I thought so. Now I have a five year old throwing up and my daughter that had hockey doesn't feel good either all of a sudden.


Uh oh... Both of mine were throwing up this weekend... good luck!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1961451 said:


> I'll at least be doing my walks in the morning.


Light coating atthe d-spot


----------



## qualitycut

The meteo is giving me mixed answers. I know gfs barley has it in the cities


----------



## Deershack

Any of you guys with a CC permit, do you have to give up your weapon at a traffic stop when the LEO says he wantss it for his safety? My feeling is "what about my safety" Is his anymore important then mine? Thinking I would say "I'll give you mine when you give me yours".

Also I got a can of 556 (420 count) at Walmart tonight for $179 if anyone is interested.


----------



## qualitycut

Deershack;1961474 said:


> Any of you guys with a CC permit, do you have to give up your weapon at a traffic stop when the LEO says he wantss it for his safety? My feeling is "what about my safety" Is his anymore important then mine? Thinking I would say "I'll give you mine when you give me yours".
> 
> Also I got a can of 556 (420 count) at Walmart tonight for $179 if anyone is interested.


I would think you would have to. I seem to hear they usually say to leave it where its at. Kinda like when they tell you to shut your car off.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1961455 said:


> Uh oh... Both of mine were throwing up this weekend... good luck!


Thanks. Now I found out I'm home with them all day and I need to go salt two places in the morning. It was going to be like 7 a.m. now I'll have to leave at 4 so I can be home before the wife leaves. :realmad: I was hoping to sleep in until 6. :laughing:


----------



## Camden

Deershack;1961474 said:


> Any of you guys with a CC permit, do you have to give up your weapon at a traffic stop when the LEO says he wantss it for his safety? My feeling is "what about my safety" Is his anymore important then mine? Thinking I would say "I'll give you mine when you give me yours".
> 
> Also I got a can of 556 (420 count) at Walmart tonight for $179 if anyone is interested.


I've never admitted that I have a gun since the only times I've been stopped have been for routine things. Even when I got DOT'd I never bothered saying anything. I figure if it would ever get serious enough where I might be searched then I'd immediately say something.


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;1961486 said:


> I've never admitted that I have a gun since the only times I've been stopped have been for routine things. Even when I got DOT'd I never bothered saying anything. I figure if it would ever get serious enough where I might be searched then I'd immediately say something.


This. Never mention it till the time comes if it come. I figure I'm a honest guy not gonna shoot him but he didn't no that and don't want him getting jumpy. Just leave it where it is.


----------



## Ranger620

Cb and Polaris you guys have a dusting over there or no??


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1961486 said:


> I've never admitted that I have a gun since the only times I've been stopped have been for routine things. Even when I got DOT'd I never bothered saying anything. I figure if it would ever get serious enough where I might be searched then I'd immediately say something.


I believe in mn you only need to if they ask, i have heard it says when they run your liscense if you have a permit or not.


----------



## TKLAWN

Any of you guys running Exmarks with RED tech?

I like the Kohler over the Kawi but not sure if it's worth $1,600 more


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Here's another c&c question. Do you always obey the " xyz bans guns on premises signs?"


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1961509 said:


> Here's another c&c question. Do you always obey the " xyz bans guns on premises signs?"


No comment. ......


----------



## banonea

Deershack;1961474 said:


> Any of you guys with a CC permit, do you have to give up your weapon at a traffic stop when the LEO says he wantss it for his safety? My feeling is "what about my safety" Is his anymore important then mine? Thinking I would say "I'll give you mine when you give me yours".
> 
> Also I got a can of 556 (420 count) at Walmart tonight for $179 if anyone is interested.


Never been asked. Mine sits in the side pocket of my center council by my leg. When they walk up,i tell them it is there and hand my license and permit at the same time. They look at and just ask i keep my hands on the wheel....


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;1961509 said:


> Here's another c&c question. Do you always obey the " xyz bans guns on premises signs?"


I disobey those signs on a regular basis. The contracts I have with major companies state that you can't bring guns onto their property but I still keep mine in my truck the whole time.

Heck, if I were to guess a time that I may actually need to defend myself it would be when I'm out plowing at 3am.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1961319 said:


> You can, just place a 2x4 on the back side of the ladder on top of the rafters to replace what you cut. Make sure to span at least 1 raftèr past your ladder pocket. Thats what i did with mine.


Thanks. That's what I was thinking.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1961495 said:


> This. Never mention it till the time comes if it come. I figure I'm a honest guy not gonna shoot him but he didn't no that and don't want him getting jumpy. Just leave it where it is.


This.........


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1961499 said:


> Cb and Polaris you guys have a dusting over there or no??


Yeah, treated surfaces are hit and miss...


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;1961503 said:


> Any of you guys running Exmarks with RED tech?
> 
> I like the Kohler over the Kawi but not sure if it's worth $1,600 more


I have one with RED... it does seem to be pretty easy on fuel when in "efficient" mode...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1961503 said:


> Any of you guys running Exmarks with RED tech?
> 
> I like the Kohler over the Kawi but not sure if it's worth $1,600 more


I have 1 red tech, one regular. Go with the regular.


----------



## banonea

ryde307;1960862 said:


> Is it only a 1 time application? What happens if there are weed complaints after the App?


Just emailed you.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1961548 said:


> I have one with RED... it does seem to be pretty easy on fuel when in "efficient" mode...


We never run ours in efficient. Gotta get stuff done!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Dahl just said an inch or so of snow for the metro


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1961568 said:


> Dahl just said an inch or so of snow for the metro


For tonight?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

What's up with john dee?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1961571 said:


> For tonight?


Sorry, for Friday


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1961568 said:


> Dahl just said an inch or so of snow for the metro


Uh What????

EDIT: Ahh... Friday...


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Deershack;1961474 said:


> Any of you guys with a CC permit, do you have to give up your weapon at a traffic stop when the LEO says he wantss it for his safety? My feeling is "what about my safety" Is his anymore important then mine? Thinking I would say "I'll give you mine when you give me yours".
> 
> Also I got a can of 556 (420 count) at Walmart tonight for $179 if anyone is interested.


Is it the 62gr green tip? That's the only stuff they want to ban


----------



## NorthernProServ

Anybody else see the Short Term Graphicast?

They are off a week......


----------



## NorthernProServ

Accu says coating to an inch tonight in snow squalls......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1961584 said:


> Accu says coating to an inch tonight in snow squalls......


I'd say the squalls are past.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Accu said 1.6 for me for today and tonight. And shows .1 for Friday


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Trying to decide if I head out now while it's -10 windchill, or wait until it's -25 in the morning.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

As far as a LEO taking your weapon, I don't know if they can but I don't think I'd argue. I ignore no gun signs daily, 99.9% of them aren't of the correct size and verbiage even if they are it isn't illegal to carry on their premises they can ask of have you removed from the property though. Lastly but important NEVER tell a LEO you have a gun ALWAYS say firearm. Things could get hairy if he has a partner you didn't see that hears the G word


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1961588 said:


> Trying to decide if I head out now while it's -10 windchill, or wait until it's -25 in the morning.


Already 20 below


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1961589 said:


> As far as a LEO taking your weapon, I don't know if they can but I don't think I'd argue. I ignore no gun signs daily, 99.9% of them aren't of the correct size and verbiage even if they are it isn't illegal to carry on their premises they can ask of have you removed from the property though. Lastly but important NEVER tell a LEO you have a gun ALWAYS say firearm. Things could get hairy if he has a partner you didn't see that hears the G word


yes could you imagine if he wasnt looking and heard gun. I wouldn't want to experience it.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1961592 said:


> yes could you imagine if he wasnt looking and heard gun. I wouldn't want to experience it.


That's why I never even mention it only time I would is if he was gonna search me for some reason. I have no reason to but it's the path I always take


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1961590 said:


> Already 20 below


Really??? Old people might have to slip and fall in the morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have 102 more kills with 2 attachments on my secondary weapon to take care of first.


----------



## banonea

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1961589 said:


> As far as a LEO taking your weapon, I don't know if they can but I don't think I'd argue. I ignore no gun signs daily, 99.9% of them aren't of the correct size and verbiage even if they are it isn't illegal to carry on their premises they can ask of have you removed from the property though. Lastly but important NEVER tell a LEO you have a gun ALWAYS say firearm. Things could get hairy if he has a partner you didn't see that hears the G word


I have always let them know i have mine when i am pulled over. It was the one thing our instructor stressed in class with a good example.....

He told a story about a gentleman that got pulled over for speeding. The officer came to his window, and ask for his license and registration. He did not think about it until he went to open his glove box door to get his license, his gun fell out of the glove box. When that happened he said "by the way I have a conceal and....." CLICK...that was the sound of the officer pulling his gun and cocking the hammer. I have no concerns of the officer asking for my gun, I have a bigger concern of an officer shooting me for by complete accident for not letting him know that I have a legal conceal and carry permit and a loaded gun in my car. if you have nothing to hide, you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1961595 said:


> Really??? Old people might have to slip and fall in the morning.


Yea according to the news.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Nevermind. Gonna let the truck warm up and head out now.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

banonea;1961598 said:


> I have always let them know i have mine when i am pulled over. It was the one thing our instructor stressed in class with a good example.....
> 
> He told a story about a gentleman that got pulled over for speeding. The officer came to his window, and ask for his license and registration. He did not think about it until he went to open his glove box door to get his license, his gun fell out of the glove box. When that happened he said "by the way I have a conceal and....." CLICK...that was the sound of the officer pulling his gun and cocking the hammer. I have no concerns of the officer asking for my gun, I have a bigger concern of an officer shooting me for by complete accident for not letting him know that I have a legal conceal and carry permit and a loaded gun in my car. if you have nothing to hide, you have nothing to worry about.


Per MN law you don't have to tell a LEO you have a firearm unless asked. I've just figured I'd hand them my permit with my license. Knock wood I haven't been pulled over in 7-8 yrs and wasn't carrying that night.

Edit I was stopped two years ago on my way home from my uncles funeral and the cop walked up to the truck asked where I was coming from (wearing a suit) told him and he didn't even ask for my license


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Wasn't there a cop who used to post in this thread?


----------



## banonea

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1961606 said:


> Per MN law you don't have to tell a LEO you have a firearm unless asked. I've just figured I'd hand them my permit with my license. Knock wood I haven't been pulled over in 7-8 yrs and wasn't carrying that night.
> 
> Edit I was stopped two years ago on my way home from my uncles funeral and the cop walked up to the truck asked where I was coming from (wearing a suit) told him and he didn't even ask for my license


Thats all i do.....


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1961478 said:


> I would think you would have to. I seem to hear they usually say to leave it where its at. Kinda like when they tell you to shut your car off.


This....all four times so far...


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1961501 said:


> I believe in mn you only need to if they ask, i have heard it says when they run your liscense if you have a permit or not.


Nope...they have to look it up. It's not part of the normal driver records, on purpose. 
If they ask you have to tell them if you are carrying...you do not have to "forfeit" it to them.


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1961509 said:


> Here's another c&c question. Do you always obey the " xyz bans guns on premises signs?"


Not unless they ask me to leave...then yes.
No laws broken at that point.


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;1961520 said:


> I disobey those signs on a regular basis. The contracts I have with major companies state that you can't bring guns onto their property but I still keep mine in my truck the whole time.
> 
> Heck, if I were to guess a time that I may actually need to defend myself it would be when I'm out plowing at 3am.


They can't ban it from their parking lots...they can however ban you...aka. Fire you.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1961604 said:


> Nevermind. Gonna let the truck warm up and head out now.


Checked my closest lot, just barely a dusting, half blew away, where there are tire tracks it is already gone/melted from old salt. Walks were spotty at best, don't think we are doing anything.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Holy BLEEP it's cold!!

Let the truck warm up twice and it's STILL cold.


----------



## Doughboy12

Drivers license and carry card...straight away, for the reason bano said. 
One guy even told me "I didn't ask for that and you don't have to show me."
Went on to tell me "but since you did are you carrying?" I said no. 
He said then why did you give this to me, handing it back to me...lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I need to find a set of 8 bolt takeoffs for a Dodge and a decent upright air compressor.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1961620 said:


> Holy BLEEP it's cold!!
> 
> Let the truck warm up twice and it's STILL cold.


Seems the diesel doesn't warm up just sitting running. 
Maybe on fast idle.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1961622 said:


> I need to find a set of 8 bolt takeoffs for a Dodge and a decent upright air compressor.


I was looking for a set for mine too...gave up.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1961622 said:


> I need to find a set of 8 bolt takeoffs for a Dodge and a decent upright air compressor.


Steel or aluminum. What year? What size


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1961620 said:


> Holy BLEEP it's cold!!
> 
> Let the truck warm up twice and it's STILL cold.


The wind sure has a bite


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1961625 said:


> Steel or aluminum. What year?


Don't care ... 2007 Classic. 
Had to buy a Tv tonight so I'm not really able at this point.
Edit: oh you were asking him, sorry.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1961622 said:


> I need to find a set of 8 bolt takeoffs for a Dodge and a decent upright air compressor.


Harbor freight has thwm on sale. I got mine there last year with 3 year warranty for leas than $200.00. 150 psi 20 gal tank. Had to replace 1 time and upgraded. Walked in with the old one and walked out with a new one.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1961625 said:


> Steel or aluminum. What year?


Don't care. My '01 that was hit the other night..... It has 3 different tires on it. It might get used 4-5 more times this year. I've put 2,000 miles on it in the 15 months I've had it, so I don't want to put new tires on it.

If I could find fairly new takeoffs, I would put my rims / tires from the '13 on there, as I'll need a set of tires on that by the end of summer. Those tires would be fine on this '01.

I know where there's a decent set for about $900, rims and tires. Probably go over there with $750 and see what happens.


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1961627 said:


> Don't care ... 2007 Classic.
> Had to buy a Tv tonight so I'm not really able at this point.
> Edit: oh you were asking him, sorry.


You would be surprised what i come across. I got to go to thw junk yard tomorrow. Also look on car-parts.com, there on there


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1961629 said:


> Don't care. My '01 that was hit the other night..... It has 3 different tires on it. It might get used 4-5 more times this year. I've put 2,000 miles on it in the 15 months I've had it, so I don't want to put new tires on it.
> 
> If I could find fairly new takeoffs, I would put my rims / tires from the '13 on there, as I'll need a set of tires on that by the end of summer. Those tires would be fine on this '01.
> 
> I know where there's a decent set for about $900, rims and tires. Probably go over there with $750 and see what happens.


What size.....


----------



## Deershack

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1961576 said:


> Is it the 62gr green tip? That's the only stuff they want to ban


Yes,this box is.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1961627 said:


> Don't care ... 2007 Classic.
> Had to buy a Tv tonight so I'm not really able at this point.
> Edit: oh you were asking him, sorry.


What kind of tv, Samsung?


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1961633 said:


> What kind of tv, Samsung?


Yes...how did you know?
Old one was a 5 year old Panisonic plasma. Overheated.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1961634 said:


> Yes...how did you know?
> Old one was a 5 year old Panisonic plasma. Overheated.


Cause they are the best IMO, i have 3. 60 in the living room 42 in bedroom and a 32 in the office. They are a little more spendy but its worth it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doesn't even look like it snowed in White Bear Lake. Hardly a flake here.

In the drifting areas I can count the flakes.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1961635 said:


> Cause they are the best IMO, i have 3. 60 in the living room 42 in bedroom and a 32 in the office. They are a little more spendy but its worth it.


I went for the 65". The 7150 series. 
They are on sale of course.
This thing is beautiful.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1961635 said:


> Cause they are the best IMO, i have 3. 60 in the living room 42 in bedroom and a 32 in the office. They are a little more spendy but its worth it.


I would never buy Anything but a Samsung for a TV.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1961637 said:


> I went for the 65". The 7150 series.
> They are on sale of course.


Yea my 60 i bought 2 years ago for 1300 i think, now they are under 1k im sure


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1961638 said:


> I would never buy Anything but a Samsung for a TV.


Well where were you 5 years ago...?


----------



## qualitycut

Im hoping the models make up thier mind by Thursday, im not going up north tomorrow, to darn cold, i can sit on the couch here.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1961639 said:


> Yea my 60 i bought 2 years ago for 1300 i think, now they are under 1k im sure


Depend on the "grade"
The 60" on this level was 1499
Has the 960 simulated refresh rate with 240hz.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1961642 said:


> Depend on the "grade"
> The 60" on this level was 1499
> Has the 960 simulated refresh rate with 240hz.


It was top of the line when i bought it, not sure on specs. Sure they have better ones now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1961640 said:


> Well where were you 5 years ago...?


Buying Samsung LCD TVs. 

Probably the thing that swung me to buy warranties.

Bought a new Samsung LCD in '08 when they first became super thin. 48" that was about $2,000. Had the dark red bezel around it.

Best Buy had sent me a thing for 4x's points for 1 purchase for my birthday. Ended up with $125 in reward certificates.

3 years, 10 months later, a line appeared on the screen. Called Geek Squad. They came out, did some testing, made some phone calls, said the TV is garbage, and to go get a replacement at Best Buy.

Went to Best Buy, and ended up with a new 55" 3D smart TV, a 24" TV and 4 pairs of 3D glasses, new warranty for 4 years with the new TV and still had $200 left over on store credit.


----------



## Doughboy12

The top now is the 4K UHD ones. Too steep for my bank account.
Oh. And curved screen...I don't get that part.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1961641 said:


> Im hoping the models make up thier mind by Thursday, im not going up north tomorrow, to darn cold, i can sit on the couch here.


They will stay at 1.5-2". They have been pretty consistent over me.

The 1-2" line keeps floating around you.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1961645 said:


> The top now is the 4K UHD ones. Too steep for my bank account.


I keep looking at those, and yeah, they're nice, but seriously, I can't see another $1,000 than what I'm watching nice.

You can only make PS4 so clear. Maybe my kill/death ratio would be better???

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm.......


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1961647 said:


> I keep looking at those, and yeah, they're nice, but seriously, I can't see another $1,000 than what I'm watching nice.


Plus not much content yet. I thought it gave the picture more definition. Sort of half way between HD and 3D.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well this was a fun drive to WBL. I should run to KoD.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1961649 said:


> Well this was a fun drive to WBL. I should run to KoD.


I'm out....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Think I'll stop at Aces on the way home and play some poker.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1961646 said:


> They will stay at 1.5-2". They have been pretty consistent over me.
> 
> The 1-2" line keeps floating around you.


i know. Whats the timing supposed to be.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1961653 said:


> i know. Whats the timing supposed to be.


Midday, done by midevening.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1961654 said:


> Midday, done by midevening.


It does seem to be sliding east a little


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1961655 said:


> It does seem to be sliding east a little


A hair, and the 1" line isn't too far to the west.

Still 60 hours away.


----------



## qualitycut

Gfs looks to have it go till midnight


----------



## qualitycut

Looks like a 2 inch dot over you


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1961658 said:


> Looks like a 2 inch dot over you


Yeah, but there's not as much to the north now, the bulk has gone east.

Hopefully I can get in on a 3/6/Kill game.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1961659 said:


> Yeah, but there's not as much to the north now, the bulk has gone east.
> 
> Hopefully I can get in on a 3/6/Kill game.


Are you playing the newest call of duty? Everytime you talk about it, I want to go get the xbox out


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Up over $200 already. Couple of drunk guys throwing money around.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1961663 said:


> Up over $200 already. Couple of drunk guys throwing money around.


Is there usually a bunch of young kids that don't know what there doing there?

I know at mystic I can't even play cards there bunch of young kids with $20 that don't know how to play


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dangit. Guy calls me down on $50 bets to the river to catch his 9 to beat my K's Ace kicker on a $350 pot.

Friggin 9 on the dang river.  now I'm only up $44.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1961664 said:


> Is there usually a bunch of young kids that don't know what there doing there?
> 
> I know at mystic I can't even play cards there bunch of young kids with $20 that don't know how to play


I'm playing 2/100 Hold'em. But yeah, dummy called me down "cause he had a feeling".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Another $300 pot on the table.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Now a $500 pot....

Different hand


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Jesus... Now a $1,000 pot. 

We don't even have a full table.




Edit....guy catches a Jack on the river to winthe pot


----------



## Polarismalibu

Your making me want to hit up hinckley soon


----------



## BossPlow614

If anyone is interested, my Chevy is still for sale. I also lowered the price. I just want it sold & am tired of dealing with morons on Craigslist. 

This will be the last time I sell anything on there. I've only sold mowers in the past which wasn't too bad but trucks are a different story.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Poker??? Ehhhh....

Blackjack worked out though.


----------



## SnowGuy73

-7° breezy clear.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Up to 70% of less than one inch Friday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

From midnight to midnight Friday, I'm at 1.2".


----------



## Bill1090

-7 with a windchill of -20.


----------



## Bill1090

Just stepped outside...... won't make that mistake again.


----------



## Bill1090

I'm up to around 1" for Fri. And <1/2" Fri night.


----------



## Ranger620

I'm up in Duluth -16 wind chill is -40 tad chilly


----------



## CityGuy

Holy cold outside.


----------



## CityGuy

-9 sunny 
Feels like -34


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;1961756 said:


> Just stepped outside...... won't make that mistake again.


Ha. Me too a bit ago.


----------



## banonea

-8 here. Personally, i dont think it is that bad. Feels good when there's a little bite in the air........


----------



## Bill1090

I'll just put this here.

I've turned into a baby this year. I used to love the cold.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1961736 said:


> From midnight to midnight Friday, I'm at 1.2".


What was the tire size you had on your truck


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;1961664 said:


> Is there usually a bunch of young kids that don't know what there doing there?
> 
> I know at mystic I can't even play cards there bunch of young kids with $20 that don't know how to play


Your not the only one who thinks that....Friday or Saturday night, it sometimes feels like a high school in there....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1961851 said:


> What was the tire size you had on your truck


No idea. Guess I'll get up now, go check. Looks like with this inch of snow, I"d better figure it out.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Must be a lawn care convention at Mystic, Lundy lawn care, Matt's lawn and landscape, oh yeah and me.


----------



## NorthernProServ

*t*

That RR cross over is in my backyard almost. They just re did the cty. Rd. 81 bridge a few years back, guess it's time for the rails now.

http://kstp.com/news/stories/s3709390.shtml?cat=1


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1961881 said:


> Your not the only one who thinks that....Friday or Saturday night, it sometimes feels like a high school in there....


Thats why if you play black jack you need to sit it the higher bet tables


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1961886 said:


> Must be a lawn care convention at Mystic, Lundy lawn care, Matt's lawn and landscape, oh yeah and me.


I feel like someone posted a jdl school or something there today, maybe wasnt.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1961897 said:


> Thats why if you play black jack you need to sit it the higher bet tables


I always play the $10 / 4 deck game.

Last night though it was $10 / single deck for a while, then I went to the $15 / 4 deck table where I won the most.


----------



## Bill1090

The township is plowing the 1/4" we got.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1961899 said:


> I feel like someone posted a jdl school or something there today, maybe wasnt.


Now that you say it, I think CB did. Can't remember if it was today or not though.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Bill1090;1961905 said:


> The township is plowing the 1/4" we got.


Of course they are


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1961736 said:


> From midnight to midnight Friday, I'm at 1.2".


Think you'll be able to keep up?


----------



## TKLAWN

NorthernProServ;1961907 said:


> Now that you say it, I think CB did. Can't remember if it was today or not though.


JDL expo/school is tomorrow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1961911 said:


> Think you'll be able to keep up?


The way I feel right now???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Latest GFS has bulk of snow over UP of Michigan.

Found a set of takeoffs in Menominie for $350, 265/70/17, rims and tires.

Looks like I'm headed south..... if the guy returns my call. If not, there's another set in Eau Claire.


----------



## banonea

BossPlow614;1961675 said:


> If anyone is interested, my Chevy is still for sale. I also lowered the price. I just want it sold & am tired of dealing with morons on Craigslist.
> 
> This will be the last time I sell anything on there. I've only sold mowers in the past which wasn't too bad but trucks are a different story.


Pictures if you could and what are you asking for it.


----------



## Ranger620

Quality just past askov didn't see you


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1961938 said:


> Quality just past askov didn't see you


Waiting till tomorrow if i go. I can be cold at home


----------



## NorthernProServ

TKLAWN;1961912 said:


> JDL expo/school is tomorrow.


Everyone must be trying to make up for the slow season then


----------



## CityGuy

-6 sunny 
Feels Like- 30


----------



## CityGuy

Took a half day. Guess I better get going on my attic ladder.


----------



## Deershack

Starting on Fri, Fleet Farm will have Lake City XM855 5.56 62 gr FMJ 420 count for $164.99. Don't know if this is the green tip but the price isn't bad. Price is good from the 20th to the 28th.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Deershack;1961963 said:


> Starting on Fri, Fleet Farm will have Lake City XM855 5.56 62 gr FMJ 420 count for $164.99. Don't know if this is the green tip but the price isn't bad. Price is good from the 20th to the 28th.


The 855 is the designation for the 62gr green tip. Doesn't matter how long the price is good through, they'll be sold out on the 20th


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Lwnmwr, what happened that you need a set of tires? I thought your guy only wrecked one tire in the fender bender?? I have a tire guy who is USUALLY the best price around


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1961933 said:


> Latest GFS has bulk of snow over UP of Michigan.
> 
> Found a set of takeoffs in Menominie for $350, 265/70/17, rims and tires.
> 
> Looks like I'm headed south..... if the guy returns my call. If not, there's another set in Eau Claire.


Smokin'deal if they are in descent shape.

Make sure to wear your Vikings hat to piss of the cheese heads.


----------



## Deershack

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1961972 said:


> The 855 is the designation for the 62gr green tip. Doesn't matter how long the price is good through, they'll be sold out on the 20th


That's what I thought. Just thought I'd mention it after the posting the other day about the plan to outlaw them. I get their ad early in the mail.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Savage Woman Sentenced for Obtaining $187K in Welfare Benefits Illegally

http://kstp.com/news/stories/s3710006.shtml?cat=1

(Sent from KSTP)

That's $21k per year tax free for NINE YEARS! Where are the checks and balances in the welfare program? That's $1,750/mo WTF. That's the same as someone making $13.50/hr 40 hr weeks and paying taxes

Just think, she was probably pulling in more than most. She could have been easily in the $40k/yr range take home. I'm guessing she wasn't paying for any health care either


----------



## Bill1090

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1961983 said:


> Where are the checks and balances in the welfare program? That's $1,750/mo WTF


Apparently there are none.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Deershack;1961982 said:


> That's what I thought. Just thought I'd mention it after the posting the other day about the plan to outlaw them. I get their ad early in the mail.


Thanks for the heads up, might have to get a couple more


----------



## Bill1090

TKLAWN;1961979 said:


> Smokin'deal if they are in descent shape.
> 
> Make sure to wear your Vikings hat to piss of the cheese heads.


That's better than a Bears hat!


----------



## djagusch

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1961983 said:


> Savage Woman Sentenced for Obtaining $187K in Welfare Benefits Illegally
> 
> http://kstp.com/news/stories/s3710006.shtml?cat=1
> 
> (Sent from KSTP)
> 
> That's $21k per year tax free for NINE YEARS! Where are the checks and balances in the welfare program? That's $1,750/mo WTF. That's the same as someone making $13.50/hr 40 hr weeks and paying taxes


Don't even let her be here for the 6 months, just deport her.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Just grabbed the mail, WOW is it cold


----------



## NorthernProServ

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1962003 said:


> Just grabbed the mail, WOW is it cold


The wind is nasty


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Would any of you guys even consider plowing with an F550 that's 2wd? I Have a lead on a really good deal but I just dont think I can do it


----------



## skorum03

djagusch;1962002 said:


> Don't even let her be here for the 6 months, just deport her.


Yeah, like that'll happen.

Did any of you see the story about all the Syrian refugees that are headed to America and ISIS can basically come in for free right with them cause there's no way to know who is coming and who isn't.

SHUT THE BORDERS


----------



## skorum03

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1962011 said:


> Would any of you guys even consider plowing with an F550 that's 2wd? I Have a lead on a really good deal but I just dont think I can do it


If I had mostly flat parking lots, yes.


----------



## banonea

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1962011 said:


> Would any of you guys even consider plowing with an F550 that's 2wd? I Have a lead on a really good deal but I just dont think I can do it


With the right weight i dont see why not. I see them plowing with garbage trucks on the east coast, thise are 2 wheel drive


----------



## Bill1090

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1962011 said:


> Would any of you guys even consider plowing with an F550 that's 2wd? I Have a lead on a really good deal but I just dont think I can do it


If you had a vbox in the back I'm sure you would be fine. You'd just have to make sure you don't push snow too far back where the front tires leave the asphalt.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1961975 said:


> Lwnmwr, what happened that you need a set of tires? I thought your guy only wrecked one tire in the fender bender?? I have a tire guy who is USUALLY the best price around


The truck has the solid steel wheels and 3 different brand tires on it.

I bought it that way.

Now it'll have a bit nicer rims and all the tires will match.

Not new takeoffs, but used, about 50% tread he said.

Asking $350, been listed for 25 days.

Have a guy in Cambridge that has a better deal, but a slightly smaller tire.

Would rather have the 265 than 245.

Gonna low ball the guy and see what he says. There's another set in Eau Claire if I'm this far.


----------



## SSS Inc.

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1962011 said:


> Would any of you guys even consider plowing with an F550 that's 2wd? I Have a lead on a really good deal but I just dont think I can do it


no...................... Have you ever been stuck with a 4x4 truck? I have, now imagine if it was a 2wd. I know there are a whole bunch of people on plowsite that laugh at those of us that swear 4wd is the only way to go but I'm not changing anytime soon.


----------



## djagusch

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1962011 said:


> Would any of you guys even consider plowing with an F550 that's 2wd? I Have a lead on a really good deal but I just dont think I can do it


I'm confused your talking about a good lead but mention a ford product. That doesn't work unless it's scrap metal prices.

I wouldn't consider the 2wd model unless it's for a very strict route with alot of weight in it. A good use would be a salting truck which doubles as a back up plow truck.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I would consider it at my schools, but I wouldn't push into piles with it.

Only to get the snow over to the side and then stack with something else.

How many times have you hung a plow on a snowbank in 4wd??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

There is a 200x Dodge 4500 2wd in Tx with 75,000 miles, with a bad engine. The guy is asking $7,000.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SSS Inc.;1962021 said:


> no...................... Have you ever been stuck with a 4x4 truck? I have, now imagine if it was a 2wd. I know there are a whole bunch of people on plowsite that laugh at those of us that swear 4wd is the only way to go but I'm not changing anytime soon.


I know the only thing I've plowed with that's 2wd is my freightliner. I just needed reasurement to walk away.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1961983 said:


> Savage Woman Sentenced for Obtaining $187K in Welfare Benefits Illegally
> 
> http://kstp.com/news/stories/s3710006.shtml?cat=1
> 
> (Sent from KSTP)
> 
> That's $21k per year tax free for NINE YEARS! Where are the checks and balances in the welfare program? That's $1,750/mo WTF. That's the same as someone making $13.50/hr 40 hr weeks and paying taxes
> 
> Just think, she was probably pulling in more than most. She could have been easily in the $40k/yr range take home. I'm guessing she wasn't paying for any health care either


Here's something to make you feel a little better... Finally... Justice in this City... The System WORKS in some cases!
http://kstp.com/news/stories/S3709102.shtml?cat=12687


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

djagusch;1962023 said:


> I'm confused your talking about a good lead but mention a ford product. That doesn't work unless it's scrap metal prices.
> 
> I wouldn't consider the 2wd model unless it's for a very strict route with alot of weight in it. A good use would be a salting truck which doubles as a back up plow truck.


I've never owned a Ford


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sorry.... 2011 with 78000 miles. Piston through the block. Supposedly not warrantied.

$7,000 in Dallas. Good summer / salt truck for about $17,000 after all is said and done.
http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/4895155804.html


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

cbservicesllc;1962039 said:


> Here's something to make you feel a little better... Finally... Justice in this City... The System WORKS in some cases!
> http://kstp.com/news/stories/S3709102.shtml?cat=12687


Good, she's a crook


----------



## NorthernProServ

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1962041 said:


> I've never owned a Ford


that's a bummer,Sorry to hear that 
:O


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1962042 said:


> Sorry.... 2011 with 78000 miles. Piston through the block. Supposedly not warrantied.
> 
> $7,000 in Dallas. Good summer / salt truck for about $17,000 after all is said and done.
> http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/4895155804.html


Would like to know the reason why Chrysler denied the warranty on the truck with that low of miles.


----------



## NorthernProServ

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1962041 said:


> I've never owned a Ford


that's a bummer,Sorry to hear that :O


----------



## Bill1090

Camden;1962046 said:


> Would like to know the reason why Chrysler denied the warranty on the truck with that low of miles.


The ad had something about the dealer said it was bad fuel. I find that interesting.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1962046 said:


> Would like to know the reason why Chrysler denied the warranty on the truck with that low of miles.


Piston through the block = no oil, IMO.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

NorthernProServ;1962045 said:


> that's a bummer,Sorry to hear that
> :O


Just don't like fixing stuff


----------



## Camden

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1962011 said:


> Would any of you guys even consider plowing with an F550 that's 2wd? I Have a lead on a really good deal but I just dont think I can do it


Absolutely not. My F450 4x4 struggles for traction if it isn't loaded down. I can't imagine how bad it would be with just a 2wd. Don't talk yourself into it.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1962021 said:


> no...................... Have you ever been stuck with a 4x4 truck? I have, now imagine if it was a 2wd. I know there are a whole bunch of people on plowsite that laugh at those of us that swear 4wd is the only way to go but I'm not changing anytime soon.


Wait what? You use 4 wheel drive? Haha


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;1962055 said:


> Absolutely not. My F450 4x4 struggles for traction if it isn't loaded down. I can't imagine how bad it would be with just a 2wd. Don't talk yourself into it.


Maybe its a ford thing? My Chevy 3500 dump has great traction. Had a 9'2 vxt on it. Guy who plowed with it hardly used 4wd. Most of the time box was empty. I plowed a few times with it in 2 WD and did fine. One lot even had a upwards slope when backing up


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1962030 said:


> I would consider it at my schools, but I wouldn't push into piles with it.
> 
> Only to get the snow over to the side and then stack with something else.
> 
> How many times have you hung a plow on a snowbank in 4wd??


This, i have a buddy who has a 550 2x4 and plows fine with it. Just dont stack with it. They also have a loader on site to push back


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1962046 said:


> Would like to know the reason why Chrysler denied the warranty on the truck with that low of miles.


They suck everyone in with having a good warranty then deny them.

I have no idea.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Going to be booking a flight soon to either Vegas or Phoenix. I'm sure it'll with snow like mad or it'll turn to spring quick


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Camden;1962055 said:


> Absolutely not. My F450 4x4 struggles for traction if it isn't loaded down. I can't imagine how bad it would be with just a 2wd. Don't talk yourself into it.


I know I know, probably be fine 90% of the time but it's the 10% that I'd be pissed.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Absolutely FREEZING in Menomonie!!!! ¡!!!!!!!!!¡!!!!!!¡!!!!!¡!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1962070 said:


> Absolutely FREEZING in Menomonie!!!! ¡!!!!!!!!!¡!!!!!!¡!!!!!¡!!!!!!!!!!


you shoulda been there at 330 this morning turrible

Its amazing the difference is snow as well phillips wisco is a winter wonderland trails looked excellent


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

They were mowing the ditches on 94 about 20 miles west of here.


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1962079 said:


> They were mowing the ditches on 94 about 20 miles west of here.


I must of missed it on the way back through


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1962079 said:


> They were mowing the ditches on 94 about 20 miles west of here.


wow.........


----------



## albhb3

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1962011 said:


> Would any of you guys even consider plowing with an F550 that's 2wd? I Have a lead on a really good deal but I just dont think I can do it


Know a guy with an f550 not so good down right scary with a skid on the back
http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ctd/4893227823.html

I like this f450 4x4 28000 mile if ya could talk em down a penny or 2


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

albhb3;1962085 said:


> Know a guy with an f550 not so good down right scary with a skid on the back
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ctd/4893227823.html
> 
> I like this f450 4x4 28000 mile if ya could talk em down a penny or 2


Or 1,000,000 pennies. 13 year old truck, straight blade. 4.88 rear ends!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Novak says 1 inch or less Fri


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1962090 said:


> Or 1,000,000 pennies. 13 year old truck, straight blade. 4.88 rear ends!!!


Someone will buy that up. 7.3 with only 29k miles.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1962090 said:


> Or 1,000,000 pennies. 13 year old truck, straight blade. 4.88 rear ends!!!


Somebody will buy it, you watch.


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1962090 said:


> Or 1,000,000 pennies. 13 year old truck, straight blade. 4.88 rear ends!!!


don't worry its only fuel money b


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1962094 said:


> Someone will buy that up. 7.3 with only 29k miles.


yup wont loose much value eitherThumbs Up


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;1962094 said:


> Someone will buy that up. 7.3 with only 29k miles.


This. People go nuts for those 7.3s.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1962094 said:


> Someone will buy that up. 7.3 with only 29k miles.


That's to low of miles if you ask me that just means it's sat around to rot more

Plus the seals in the motor don't like sitting around


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1962020 said:


> The truck has the solid steel wheels and 3 different brand tires on it.
> 
> I bought it that way.
> 
> Now it'll have a bit nicer rims and all the tires will match.
> 
> Not new takeoffs, but used, about 50% tread he said.
> 
> Asking $350, been listed for 25 days.
> 
> Have a guy in Cambridge that has a better deal, but a slightly smaller tire.
> 
> Would rather have the 265 than 245.
> 
> Gonna low ball the guy and see what he says. There's another set in Eau Claire if I'm this far.


For a plow truck...wrong. 245's are better...


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1962102 said:


> That's to low of miles if you ask me that just means it's sat around to rot more
> 
> Plus the seals in the motor don't like sitting around


Or driving a couple thousand miles a year. Budy has one with only 37k and he uses almost every week.


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;1962046 said:


> Would like to know the reason why Chrysler denied the warranty on the truck with that low of miles.


Chipped...? If you chip it and blow it up its on you...the way it should be!


----------



## djagusch

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1962041 said:


> I've never owned a Ford


Pretty sure your a chevy guy, don't downgrade to a ford.


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;1962051 said:


> The ad had something about the dealer said it was bad fuel. I find that interesting.


I'm not sure but shouldn't the computer pick up on that???
Did "one of his guys" fill it with gas...lol
Let it sit for 2 years...bwahahaha.
Smells fishy.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1962104 said:


> For a plow truck...wrong. 245's are better...


265's look cooler though.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1962114 said:


> 265's look cooler though.


I know...that's why I got them...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1962115 said:


> I know...that's why I got them...


I have always had 285


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1962108 said:


> Chipped...? If you chip it and blow it up its on you...the way it should be!


And thats stupid because a chip and a delete just makes the motor run how it should before all the emission crap


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;1962118 said:


> And thats stupid because a chip and a delete just makes the motor run how it should before all the emission crap


maybe he was running one of them custom 1000hp tunes and things went sideways...It was fun while it lasted


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;1962116 said:


> I have always had 285


Same here ......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1962114 said:


> 265's look cooler though.


That's exactly why I'd rather have the 265's.


----------



## djagusch

Doughboy12;1962112 said:


> I'm not sure but shouldn't the computer pick up on that???
> Did "one of his guys" fill it with gas...lol
> Let it sit for 2 years...bwahahaha.
> Smells fishy.


My guess is either gas was in it, bad diesel, or vegi oil fuel stuff. Fuel test was bad plain and simple. He kept it for 2 yrs due to going through the legal process of getting it covered or bought back.

He could of won and pocketed the money. Doesn't care because he won and whats sold is money on top of it. Why this thought? Otherwise he would put a engine in it for 7k and sell it for 20k or more.


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;1962121 said:


> maybe he was running one of them custom 1000hp tunes and things went sideways...It was fun while it lasted


I had one of those custom race tunes on my 6.0 when I got it in high school. Fun times putting other kids and even a couple teachers wih big mouths about there cars in there place.


----------



## Polarismalibu

djagusch;1962128 said:


> My guess is either gas was in it, bad diesel, or vegi oil fuel stuff. Fuel test was bad plain and simple. He kept it for 2 yrs due to going through the legal process of getting it covered or bought back.
> 
> He could of won and pocketed the money. Doesn't care because he won and whats sold is money on top of it. Why this thought? Otherwise he would put a engine in it for 7k and sell it for 20k or more.


Guarantee that's Exactly it


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1962091 said:


> Novak says 1 inch or less Fri


get ready for 2 + then


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

djagusch;1962110 said:


> Pretty sure your a chevy guy, don't downgrade to a ford.


You're right I only have Chevs, but they don't make a 550/5500 size dang it. They are releasing a 4500 for 2016 though


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1962137 said:


> You're right I only have Chevs, but they don't make a 550/5500 size dang it. They are releasing a 4500 for 2016 though


You have time to build it inti the budget then


----------



## CityGuy

-1 mostly sunny 
Feels like -25


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1962143 said:


> You have time to build it inti the budget then


But it isn't a 5500 and I want it now


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1962116 said:


> I have always had 285


That's what I always had until this new truck. Came with 265 and no reason to change size.


----------



## CityGuy

So this makes no sense to me. Directions say rough opening should be 54 inches long. So I make it 54. Drop in ladder and end is short 2 inches. Measure opening again 54 inches, measure ladder frame, it's 52. Why would anyone want to shim 2 inches? Flipping morons. Guess I need to rip a filler board.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1962118 said:


> And thats stupid because a chip and a delete just makes the motor run how it should before all the emission crap


Not...Why do you spew so much false information?

If what you say is true you wouldn't need to upgrade parts to run the aggressive tunes. Or new headers, or new transmissions....blah blah blah...


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1962165 said:


> So this makes no sense to me. Directions say rough opening should be 54 inches long. So I make it 54. Drop in ladder and end is short 2 inches. Measure opening again 54 inches, measure ladder frame, it's 52. Why would anyone want to shim 2 inches? Flipping morons. Guess I need to rip a filler board.


1" on each end for expansion/contraction...Thumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1962169 said:


> 1" on each end for expansion/contraction...Thumbs Up


Hinge side has to flush to header? According to them.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1962172 said:


> Hinge side has to flush to header? According to them.


It does seem really silly then...put it up and fill it in after you are done with a 2x4. Must be a reason???


----------



## albhb3

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1962155 said:


> But it isn't a 5500 and I want it now


If your gonna be that way then here 
http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/hvo/4851342445.html

happy now

most likely not


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1962169 said:


> 1" on each end for expansion/contraction...Thumbs Up


Not...Why do you spew so much false information?


----------



## Doughboy12

I see it now...they have a double header on each end...in the instructions I found.


----------



## Bill1090

albhb3;1962175 said:


> If your gonna be that way then here
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/hvo/4851342445.html
> 
> happy now
> 
> most likely not


Its sad that that's only $20,000 more than that 7.3.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1962176 said:


> Not...Why do you spew so much false information?


It was a joke...but good one...:waving:


----------



## Doughboy12

albhb3;1962175 said:


> If your gonna be that way then here
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/hvo/4851342445.html
> 
> happy now
> 
> most likely not


Well then get one of these HERE


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1962166 said:


> Not...Why do you spew so much false information?
> 
> If what you say is true you wouldn't need to upgrade parts to run the aggressive tunes. Or new headers, or new transmissions....blah blah blah...


I said nothing about aggressive tunes. I said a chip and deletes. Not a race truck


----------



## Doughboy12

I am going off of THIS


----------



## djagusch

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1962137 said:


> You're right I only have Chevs, but they don't make a 550/5500 size dang it. They are releasing a 4500 for 2016 though


What is your intent or use for it?


----------



## Polarismalibu

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1962137 said:


> You're right I only have Chevs, but they don't make a 550/5500 size dang it. They are releasing a 4500 for 2016 though


Gmc had a 5500


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

albhb3;1962175 said:


> If your gonna be that way then here
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/hvo/4851342445.html
> 
> happy now
> 
> most likely not


I saw that the other day... I'd REALLY like to have that truck.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm down to .8" total of light snow likely on Friday.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1962183 said:


> I said nothing about aggressive tunes. I said a chip and deletes. Not a race truck


I was the one that said chip... you said a chip wouldn't do that.
I said a chip WOULD do that. 
You are defending chipped trucks but I was never attacking them.

I was just "guessing" on what COULD have caused a piston out the top...I have no idea what actually caused it.

Oh, and the part about it being "stupid" might have pushed a button because there was nothing stupid about saying a chip could do that.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1962186 said:


> Gmc had a 5500


My link will take you to many...look up.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1962191 said:


> I was the one that said chip... you said a chip wouldn't do that.
> I said a chip WOULD do that.
> You are defending chipped trucks but I was never attacking them.
> 
> I was just "guessing" on what COULD have caused a piston out the top...I have no idea what actually caused it.


I knew what you meant I was just pointing out that chops can be good if your not going crazy with them.

It's sad the new trucks are tuned for emissions not for performance/economy.

The race tunes and aggressive chips rip trucks up. If I could do the deletes and a normal chip/tune in mine I would. Fuel millage would go way up and not tear the truck apart.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1962193 said:


> My link will take you to many...look up.


I used to plow in a 06 crew cab dump that thing was a beast


----------



## NorthernProServ

CityGuy;1962165 said:


> So this makes no sense to me. Directions say rough opening should be 54 inches long. So I make it 54. Drop in ladder and end is short 2 inches. Measure opening again 54 inches, measure ladder frame, it's 52. Why would anyone want to shim 2 inches? Flipping morons. Guess I need to rip a filler board.


I have seen a lot like that, about 1" space on all four sides even.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1962197 said:


> I used to plow in a 06 crew cab dump that thing was a beast


There is a guy down by Mankato/Springfield that builds them out NICE.
The one I saw him driving a few years ago was all decked out.


----------



## qualitycut

Well gfs keeps going down


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1962196 said:


> I knew what you meant I was just pointing out that chops can be good if your not going crazy with them.
> 
> It's sad the new trucks are tuned for emissions not for performance/economy.
> 
> The race tunes and aggressive chips rip trucks up. If I could do the deletes and a normal chip/tune in mine I would. Fuel millage would go way up and not tear the truck apart.


Well then why did you say my comment was stupid?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1962199 said:


> There is a guy down by Mankato/Springfield that builds them out NICE.
> The one I saw him driving a few years ago was all decked out.


The one I was using was built way nice. Had a 10' western with wings. 16' dump box with a backpack and tailgate spreader.

I would love to have that truck for my own. I'm sure CB knows what truck I am talking about it's parked right by his shop


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1962187 said:


> I saw that the other day... I'd REALLY like to have that truck.


Is that worth $50,000...? or close to it?


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1962189 said:


> I'm down to .8" total of light snow likely on Friday.


same with 60%


----------



## qualitycut

Went from less than 1 day to less than half night down to less than half total. Im betting it changes 10 more times


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1962201 said:


> Well then why did you say my comment was stupid?


I mean the warranty being voided for any chip.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1962206 said:


> I mean the warranty being voided for any chip.


I stand by what I said... Chip it, voids the warranty. Any chip.
Can't prove it, don't care to, that is just my opinion on it.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Choose a job that you love, you'll never have to work a day in your life.

hmmmmmm.


----------



## NorthernProServ

.................


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1962206 said:


> I mean the warranty being voided for any chip.


For the record, that is the what I thought you meant.


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;1962211 said:


> Choose a job that you love, you'll never have to work a day in your life.
> 
> hmmmmmm.


That's not working to well for most of us here


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1962214 said:


> That's not working to well for most of us here


I love my job. And I'm not just saying that.


----------



## Bill1090

NorthernProServ;1962211 said:


> Choose a job that you love, you'll never have to work a day in your life.
> 
> hmmmmmm.


Whoever said that.... is a LIAR!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1962216 said:


> I love my job. And I'm not just saying that.


So do I but I don't see the not working a day in my life anytime soon


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1962203 said:


> Is that worth $50,000...? or close to it?


Maybe??

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/cto/4878536605.html


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/cto/4878536605.html


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1962224 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/cto/4878536605.html


I would love that thing. Plow needs wings though. The air brakes are nice minus the fact most employees won't have the endorsement for it

That truck with a steel contractor box new without air is $95k

That's a pretty good deal really


----------



## albhb3

Bill1090;1962217 said:


> Whoever said that.... is a LIAR!


I think its more of choose a job you love and live in your parents basement the rest of your life wait a minute theres gubbmit sistance for dat yo


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;1962214 said:


> That's not working to well for most of us here


I concur on that one!


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;1962165 said:


> So this makes no sense to me. Directions say rough opening should be 54 inches long. So I make it 54. Drop in ladder and end is short 2 inches. Measure opening again 54 inches, measure ladder frame, it's 52. Why would anyone want to shim 2 inches? Flipping morons. Guess I need to rip a filler board.


Thats why it is called a "rough" opening, lol. I have never understood that myself and i am in the trade. I awalys measures what i am installing, then give myself 3/4 play.....


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1962205 said:


> Went from less than 1 day to less than half night down to less than half total. Im betting it changes 10 more times


That's just crazy talk.....


----------



## NorthernProServ

There's potential for an inch or two of accumulation–possibly impacting the morning commute.

Sam Ryan


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

albhb3;1962175 said:


> If your gonna be that way then here
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/hvo/4851342445.html
> 
> happy now
> 
> most likely not


Nope I have an FL70 with a 10' LEO and tailgate salter already


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Doughboy12;1962203 said:


> Is that worth $50,000...? or close to it?


It was about $70k new


----------



## mnlefty

Do guys actually do a lot of plowing with trucks like that, or is it more along the lines of "if it's gonna be out in the snow while salting might as well have a plow on it?"

Those trucks seem like overkill and clumsy for the plows that are mounted? What is the best use of one of those setups?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Pretty decent run...... pulled a $110 scratch off on the way back from getting the tires.


----------



## djagusch

NorthernProServ;1962243 said:


> There's potential for an inch or two of accumulation-possibly impacting the morning commute.
> 
> Sam Ryan


Puff, puff, pass


----------



## Green Grass

djagusch;1962257 said:


> Puff, puff, pass


I think he forgot the pass part.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Just to give everyone what those trucks were new 10 years ago I ordered my 2002 FL70 250hp Cat/6spd Allison (33k gvw air brakes)extended cab new and had Truck Utilities put a 14' Knapheid contractors body with a tailgate salter, 10' LEO, and a 24x24x72" Protec tool box. It was $72k complete


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

What morning commute is going to be impacted? It's not supposed to start until after 7 am per NWS.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1962243 said:


> There's potential for an inch or two of accumulation-possibly impacting the morning commute.
> 
> Sam Ryan


And everyone else says less than 1. Hmmmm.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1962265 said:


> What morning commute is going to be impacted? It's not supposed to start until after 7 am per NWS.


Locals say Thursday eve


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1962231 said:


> Thats why it is called a "rough" opening, lol. I have never understood that myself and i am in the trade. I awalys measures what i am installing, then give myself 3/4 play.....


2 inches us pretty rough.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NAM is at 2.5". My prediction from the other day is getting VERY close!!!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1962275 said:


> NAM is at 2.5". My prediction from the other day is getting VERY close!!!


Its been higher all week. They dont seem to pay attention to it.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1962270 said:


> 2 inches us pretty rough.


Look at the link to the instructions I posted... It has you putting another board inside that on each end...they must be 1x4's.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1962265 said:


> What morning commute is going to be impacted? It's not supposed to start until after 7 am per NWS.


I have .5 on the hourly from midnight to 6am.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1962281 said:


> I have .5 on the hourly from midnight to 6am.


I have .2", .6" total by noon and a total of .8" by the evening commute.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1962282 said:


> I have .2", .6" total by noon and a total of .8" by the evening commute.


Commute buster right there


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/d...selected&hours=hr042hr048hr054hr060hr066hr072


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Not sure why the NAM is so high??

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/d...lected&hours=hr48hr51hr54hr57hr60hr63hr66hr69


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://climate.cod.edu/data/forecast/animations/15Z-20150218_srefUS_prec_snow1.gif


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

testing............


----------



## qualitycut

Where is dr. Dick with his prediction


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1962322 said:


> Where is dr. Dick with his prediction


Trying to decide if he should postpone hockey practice or not.


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1962279 said:


> Look at the link to the instructions I posted... It has you putting another board inside that on each end...they must be 1x4's.


Similar but not my brand or directions. I ripped a 1x for filler and screwed into header to fill the void.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;1962328 said:


> Similar but not my brand or directions. I ripped a 1x for filler and screwed into header to fill the void.


That will work. Clean it up with trim


----------



## jimslawnsnow

ha. just before Christmas I hired this high school kid to shovel. never showed or texted. finally text before we to go out and said he was at grandparents for Christmas. ok. I moved on. I was just scrolling through our county jail log. there he is listed as an inmate as of 2-6-15 for 1st degree burglary


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Got lucky on that one that he never showed


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Some day we need an out of state roll call to see just how many lurkers we have here.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1962369 said:


> Some day we need an out of state roll call to see just how many lurkers we have here.


Lots I'm sure. Everyone wants to hang with the cool kids


----------



## Ranger620

Wild on in 5


----------



## jimslawnsnow

So is the snow coming earlier than expected? I have 40% Thursday night with .6 on the hourly and 60% on Friday with .2 on the hourly. They show snow til 6pm Friday evening but no totals after 12pm. This is NWS


----------



## NorthernProServ

jimslawnsnow;1962357 said:


> ha. just before Christmas I hired this high school kid to shovel. never showed or texted. finally text before we to go out and said he was at grandparents for Christmas. ok. I moved on. I was just scrolling through our county jail log. there he is listed as an inmate as of 2-6-15 for 1st degree burglary


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## waterboy

I used to plow and salt in that truck when she was new. Plow is garbage since day 1. Sander worked great. Clutch would always need adjustment. TPC Landscape is the company selling it FYI.



LwnmwrMan22;1962224 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/cto/4878536605.html


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1962325 said:


> Trying to decide if he should postpone hockey practice or not.


Not tonight. Its brutal out there though. I had to spread a couple tons of salt per request. The bobcat I used struggled to start but she finally went. I think there is some ice in the filter. Dumped some 911 and she purrs like a kitten now. If you guys want to see some ice you should check out the streets in my neighborhood. I think I could skate down most of them. Thanks MPLS. :waving:


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1962369 said:


> Some day we need an out of state roll call to see just how many lurkers we have here.


I was just thinking the same thing. We are so interesting here that people from other states are checking us out...... welcome to the nut house to all.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

waterboy;1962389 said:


> I used to plow and salt in that truck when she was new. Plow is garbage since day 1. Sander worked great. Clutch would always need adjustment. TPC Landscape is the company selling it FYI.


Waterboy.... Why would you say the plow is garbage?? Just a bad plow? Too small of a plow? Too big of a truck to plow with??


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1962394 said:


> Waterboy.... Why would you say the plow is garbage?? Just a bad plow? Too small of a plow? Too big of a truck to plow with??


Why ask so many questions.? You're not buying it.......Tire kicker.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1962394 said:


> Waterboy.... Why would you say the plow is garbage?? Just a bad plow? Too small of a plow? Too big of a truck to plow with??


Boss?????????


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1962396 said:


> Why ask so many questions.? You're not buying it.......Tire kicker.


How much snow you thinking?


----------



## banonea

Looks like I am on the couch tonight.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goalllllllll


----------



## qualitycut

Yea!!!!!!....


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1962399 said:


> How much snow you thinking?


I don't pay attention anymore. All I have is the models and as long as one says we might get a couple inches I will keep checking. Trying to figure out NWS ratios as they keep jumping around. Definitely not a ton of moisture.

Powerplay!!!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Feeling a pp goal


----------



## waterboy

Boss plow, extremely custom mount, hard to get on and off. Wings would never hold true when using straight angled. this was 6-7 years ago. Difficult to plow with considering it also is a 6speed. It does have a nice radio though


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1962404 said:


> I don't pay attention anymore. All I have is the models and as long as one says we might get a couple inches I will keep checking. Trying to figure out NWS ratios as they keep jumping around. Definitely not a ton of moisture.
> 
> Powerplay!!!!!!!


Sounds like they didnt know in the last discussion


----------



## SSS Inc.

goalllllllllllll


----------



## qualitycut

Goal!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Missed the pp goal by about 10 seconds


----------



## TKLAWN

Dumba!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1962405 said:


> Feeling a pp goal


Lots of pressure on the PP. I like what I'm seeing so far.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1962396 said:


> Why ask so many questions.? You're not buying it.......Tire kicker.


Never said I was buying it. But after years of buying a lot of purchases on a whim, I've decided maybe I should have a plan. Have some goals.

If I had the opportunity to purchases something like that, I would like to have some valuable info on it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

What a snipe


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1962407 said:


> Sounds like they didnt know in the last discussion


They are at like 25:1 on the meteogram now. They were at 20, then 15 now 25+.

You don't see 25:1 too much. I did see a few weeks ago some town in the storm report had 2" that melted down to .05" qpf. Thats like 40:1.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1962413 said:


> Never said I was buying it. But after years of buying a lot of purchases on a whim, I've decided maybe I should have a plan. Have some goals.
> 
> If I had the opportunity to purchases something like that, I would like to have some valuable info on it.


You clearly didn't see me roll my eyes.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS is closer to 30:1. .03 to .8".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1962419 said:


> You clearly didn't see me roll my eyes.


You clearly didn't like my impression.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1962422 said:


> NWS is closer to 30:1. .03 to .8".


What models are the using


----------



## Ranger620

That was tipped above the bar. Bad call


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1962423 said:


> You clearly didn't like my impression.


Ahh I see.

Say, I don't know what kind of truck you are after but when you hon in on something check out the auctions I go to. I've made some awesome deals at auction but you have to be committed to checking them all out. Take that f-750 I bought, under 50k miles, very clean for 8,000. I could put a dump bed on it for another 7k and have a really nice truck.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1962426 said:


> What models are the using


No idea....but.....

THIS WILL LIKELY KEEP THE BEST CHC/S OF MEASURABLE
PRECIPITATION IN MPX FAR SW CWA THRU EARLY FRIDAY MORNING. THE
SECOND SEGMENT WILL BE ASSOCIATED WITH THE MEAN TROUGH SLOWLY
ROTATING S/SE ACROSS THE UPPER MIDWEST FRIDAY AFTN/EVENING. BASED ON
THE DEPTH OF THE MOISTURE HOLDING NORTH/NE OF MPX CWA...LIKELY POPS
AND ASSOCIATED BETTER CHC/S OF MEASURABLE PRECIPITATION WILL OCCUR
ACROSS MPX FAR NE CWA. CURRENT WX GRIDS ADVERTISE THIS SCENARIO. AS
WITH ANY TYPE OF SHRTWV AND/OR ALBERTA TYPE CLIPPER SYSTEM FROM THE
NW...MOISTURE WILL BE LIMITED. CURRENT QPF AMTS WILL BE LESS THAN
0.06" OF AN INCH OR LESS THRU FRIDAY NIGHT. DEPENDING UPON SNOWFALL
RATIO...ANYWHERE FROM A DUSTING...UP TO AN INCH OF SNOW WILL BE
POSSIBLE.


----------



## 09Daxman

Ranger620;1962427 said:


> That was tipped above the bar. Bad call


This..... 100% true!


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;1962427 said:


> That was tipped above the bar. Bad call


Not clear enough to be overturned.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1962430 said:


> No idea....but.....
> 
> THIS WILL LIKELY KEEP THE BEST CHC/S OF MEASURABLE
> PRECIPITATION IN MPX FAR SW CWA THRU EARLY FRIDAY MORNING. THE
> SECOND SEGMENT WILL BE ASSOCIATED WITH THE MEAN TROUGH SLOWLY
> ROTATING S/SE ACROSS THE UPPER MIDWEST FRIDAY AFTN/EVENING. BASED ON
> THE DEPTH OF THE MOISTURE HOLDING NORTH/NE OF MPX CWA...LIKELY POPS
> AND ASSOCIATED BETTER CHC/S OF MEASURABLE PRECIPITATION WILL OCCUR
> ACROSS MPX FAR NE CWA. CURRENT WX GRIDS ADVERTISE THIS SCENARIO. AS
> WITH ANY TYPE OF SHRTWV AND/OR ALBERTA TYPE CLIPPER SYSTEM FROM THE
> NW...MOISTURE WILL BE LIMITED. CURRENT QPF AMTS WILL BE LESS THAN
> 0.06" OF AN INCH OR LESS THRU FRIDAY NIGHT. DEPENDING UPON SNOWFALL
> RATIO...ANYWHERE FROM A DUSTING...UP TO AN INCH OF SNOW WILL BE
> POSSIBLE.


Yea thats what i meant by doesn't seem like they know the ratio


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ughhhhh... Feeling like crap... Might have what the kid's had over the weekend when they were throwing up... Guarantee it snows now...


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1962447 said:


> Ughhhhh... Feeling like crap... Might have what the kid's had over the weekend when they were throwing up... Guarantee it snows now...


I'm worried about the same thing, I feel like I have pneumonia. Middle kid has slept all but 2 hours since last night. Those two hours awake were not fun. Oldest didn't move all day.


----------



## SSS Inc.

................


----------



## Ranger620

I like the looks of the new praise line


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1962447 said:


> Ughhhhh... Feeling like crap... Might have what the kid's had over the weekend when they were throwing up... Guarantee it snows now...


Keep that on your side of 94 I've been sick way to much this year already


----------



## Doughboy12

Score please...wife is watching Stalker.


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;1962467 said:


> Score please...wife is watching Stalker.


2-1 wild half way thru the second


----------



## Ranger620

Trying to get back up to the Duluth boat show to help my buddy out. Bad part is right across from his booth is a gun dealer out of isle. He bright about 150 guns. Gonna be hard not to leave with out something


----------



## qualitycut

Wow really? 
http://www.myfoxtwincities.com/stor...-wants-to-increase-fees-for-high-mileage-cars


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1962467 said:


> Score please...wife is watching Stalker.


Google it


----------



## Ranger620

I will say this. If the wild don't deal backstrom or keumper any sign dybbuk for a longer deal I'm gonna quit watching. Well not quit but won't be happy


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1962475 said:


> Google it


Nobody seems to get that.


----------



## qualitycut

Nam dropped in line with gfs


----------



## SSS Inc.

Wow, this is getting interesting. I'm having the most fascinating hockey conversation with the 5 yr. old. who also has a high fever now. He has some great insight on Dubnyk's abilities.


----------



## 09Daxman

I'm not to fond of these refs tonight....


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1962481 said:


> Nam dropped in line with gfs


So at 20:1 we would be looking at around 1.5". Hmmmmmm.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1962473 said:


> Trying to get back up to the Duluth boat show to help my buddy out. Bad part is right across from his booth is a gun dealer out of isle. He bright about 150 guns. Gonna be hard not to leave with out something


My buddy is up there. GroundForce here. He is running the Twin Cities Power Boat Association booth.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1962491 said:


> My buddy is up there. GroundForce here. He is running the Twin Cities Power Boat Association booth.


If I get back up there I'll walk by the booth always take the dogs for a walk to look around


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1962475 said:


> Google it


Thought of that about 1.5 seconds after posting...:laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1962489 said:


> So at 20:1 we would be looking at around 1.5". Hmmmmmm.


No, at 20:1 we would be about 1".


----------



## Ranger620

I'll decide in the am if I'll go up tomorrow and come back tomorrow night or Friday morning or wait till Saturday


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1962479 said:


> Nobody seems to get that.


Wait, what?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1962497 said:


> No, at 20:1 we would be about 1".


Tomorrow morning everything is going to be below an inch.


----------



## qualitycut

Natalie on wcco is at the pool, to bad jeans and long sleeve on 

Going to watch in case


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1962497 said:


> No, at 20:1 we would be about 1".


Well my calculator shows about 1.3". I'll split it with ya.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1962510 said:


> Natalie on wcco is at the pool, to bad jeans and long sleeve on
> 
> Going to watch in case


Hahahahaha....I was doing the same....c'mon Natalie.. Show us how to ride the Flow Rider!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1962503 said:


> Wait, what?


You heard me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1962513 said:


> Well my calculator shows about 1.3". I'll split it with ya.












No calculator needed.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Schaffer says less than an inch for everyone.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1962517 said:


> No calculator needed.


In all fairness, take compaction off and its 1.3


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1962520 said:


> In all fairness, take compaction off and its 1.3


Thank you. :waving:

Its so much easier to read when compaction is off.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1962520 said:


> In all fairness, take compaction off and its 1.3


In all fairness it's going to take all day to get there and the tires are going to compact it to a 0:0 ratio.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1962526 said:


> In all fairness it's going to take all day to get there and the tires are going to compact it to a 0:0 ratio.


Winter is over for YOU anyway.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Dahl's future map barely shows anyone getting anything. Said a coating at best

Edit. Actually he said a coating in most places


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1962528 said:


> Winter is over for YOU anyway.


Yah, I think I'm gonna go be a pro blackjack player.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1962529 said:


> Dahl's future map barely shows anyone getting anything. Said a coating at best


More or less what Schaffer showed.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1962526 said:


> In all fairness it's going to take all day to get there and the tires are going to compact it to a 0:0 ratio.


So says the guy that has all contract work.

Meanwhile over at per time headquarters.......We don't care what happens where the cars drive etc. etc. etc. If the total is 1.5" I'm plowing.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1962533 said:


> So says the guy that has all contract work.
> 
> Meanwhile over at per time headquarters.......We don't care what happens where the cars drive etc. etc. etc. If the total is 1.5" I'm plowing.


Dont let him fool you, he would be too.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1962530 said:


> Yah, I think I'm gonna go be a pro blackjack player.


I had a guy who worked for me on and off since 2010. Said he was gonna do that. Played on line. Said he had 30k in credits. A lot of good that did him


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1962533 said:


> So says the guy that has all contract work.
> 
> Meanwhile over at per time headquarters.......We don't care what happens where the cars drive etc. etc. etc. If the total is 1.5" I'm plowing.


I like to let others do the plowing for me.


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;1962473 said:


> Trying to get back up to the Duluth boat show to help my buddy out. Bad part is right across from his booth is a gun dealer out of isle. He bright about 150 guns. Gonna be hard not to leave with out something


Home, vacation and RV show starts tomorrow in Rochester. Free admition..


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1962534 said:


> Dont let him fool you, he would be too.


I thought of that after I posted. If he didn't do it right after the snow ends he would the next day after everyone calls to complain.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1962535 said:


> I had a guy who worked for me on and off since 2010. Said he was gonna do that. Played on line. Said he had 30k in credits. A lot of good that did him


Yeah, FullTilt still owes me $140.

I didn't make a claim. Didn't want to try to claim illegal money.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1962526 said:


> In all fairness it's going to take all day to get there and the tires are going to compact it to a 0:0 ratio.


You sound like the maint guy at that apartment building I complain about


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1962538 said:


> I thought of that after I posted. If he didn't do it right after the snow ends he would the next day after everyone calls to complain.


I know who complains and who doesn't.


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone else watching the wild have random blue and red areas on the ice? Only time its doing it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1962537 said:


> Home, vacation and RV show starts tomorrow in Rochester. Free admition..


Where's that at? Civic center?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1962538 said:


> I thought of that after I posted. If he didn't do it right after the snow ends he would the next day after everyone calls to complain.


They would be calling during the snow so he would be screwed either way.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1962545 said:


> Anyone else watching the wild have random blue and red areas on the ice? Only time its doing it.


Those are called the red and blue lines. Duh.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1962545 said:


> Anyone else watching the wild have random blue and red areas on the ice? Only time its doing it.


I was watching some co-eds being confidential.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1962548 said:


> Those are call the red and blue lines. Duh.


:laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

And now that they zoomed in its just light reflections


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1962518 said:


> Schaffer says less than an inch for everyone.


KTTC says up to 1", but most will 1/2" or less here........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1962545 said:


> Anyone else watching the wild have random blue and red areas on the ice? Only time its doing it.


Now there's a documentary on about lingerie designers.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1962551 said:


> And now that they zoomed in its just light reflections


Actually I do see them as well as their logo spinning around once in awhile.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1962554 said:


> Now there's a documentary on about lingerie designers.


Banshee is a good show on there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1962556 said:


> Banshee is a good show on there.


There's actual acting on those shows thiugh., plus I need the volume up.....and a plot.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1962534 said:


> Dont let him fool you, he would be too.


I will just out of boredom.........


----------



## qualitycut

Holy crap, new gfs is up to 4 in!!!!!!!! Cafe! !!!!!!





















Jk


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1962560 said:


> Holy crap, new gfs is up to 4 in!!!!!!!! Cafe! !!!!!!


Wow, you aren't kidding! Whats that all about??????


----------



## 09Daxman

Not good....


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1962546 said:


> Where's that at? Civic center?


I believe at the Fairgrounds Gram arena

Starts tomorrow.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

Dang it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So we run Progressive for our personal auto insurance.

Got the renewal last month, they raised it $150 / 6 months.

Requoted it online, and it's $30 cheaper than I was paying with better coverage. I've been doing this every 6 months now. They send a renewal with an increase, and I just requote it and it's back to the same rate. 

Still says I'm a customer since 2005.

Why not just leave it at the same rate? For all the dummies that will just pay it??


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1962565 said:


> So we run Progressive for our personal auto insurance.
> 
> Got the renewal last month, they raised it $150 / 6 months.
> 
> Requoted it online, and it's $30 cheaper than I was paying with better coverage. I've been doing this every 6 months now. They send a renewal with an increase, and I just requote it and it's back to the same rate.
> 
> Still says I'm a customer since 2005.
> 
> Why not just leave it at the same rate? For all the dummies that will just pay it??


Yes....on that last part.

I'll give you an example. Last year I realized that my insurance almost doubled. I had already paid it without thinking about it. Once I realized about three months later, I called to inquire what was going on. Turns out they thought I hit two bicyclists on two separate occasions. I had to think for a second because that could have happened. But it didn't and after they cleared it up I was refunded the money. Point is people get busy and something like that just slips by and they make more money. Mine was based on a supposed incident but nonetheless I may not have caught it or said anything.


----------



## qualitycut

And the models go boom


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1962563 said:


> I believe at the Fairgrounds Gram arena
> 
> Starts tomorrow.....


Googled it. Says civic center

Edit. It says Friday Saturday and Sunday


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## jimslawnsnow




----------



## 09Daxman

Game should have been done by now..... first goal shouldn't have counted....


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goalllllllllllllll


Talk about patience!


----------



## 09Daxman

Yyyyeeeeessssss!!!! $


----------



## qualitycut

Beautiful goal!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

One point out of 8th place and San Jose has two games on us. We're Coming!!!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

They needed that win


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1962579 said:


> One point out of 8th place and San Jose has two games on us. We're Coming!!!!!!


Kings are up though


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1962583 said:


> Kings are up though


They are kinda taking it to the Avalanche.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1962584 said:


> They are kinda taking it to the Avalanche.


They need this power play to count


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1962585 said:


> They need this power play to count


Well that didn't happen.

Maybe we don't want Colorado to win this.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1962586 said:


> Well that didn't happen.
> 
> Maybe we don't want Colorado to win this.


It would have been nice. Not looking good


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1962585 said:


> They need this power play to count


Quicks to good


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1962589 said:


> Quicks to good


Yeah he had some crazy saves.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1962590 said:


> Yeah he had some crazy saves.


Every year in the playoffs he carrys them through


----------



## Polarismalibu

It's so cold jeez


----------



## jimslawnsnow

-14 really no wind. Feels better than yesterday out


----------



## CityGuy

-9 partly cloudy 
Feels like -15


----------



## SnowGuy73

-11 calm clear.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1962665 said:


> -11 calm clear.


The calm part is nice but I still don't want to go outside.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1962668 said:


> The calm part is nice but I still don't want to go outside.


Agreed.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Less than half tonight and about one inch tomorrow.


----------



## Bill1090

-14 with a windchill of -20. I'm sick of winter.


----------



## Doughboy12

In through the mouth, out through the nose...keeps my nose from freezing. 
I used to like this stuff and even camp in it. Just not intuit this year. 
Truck had -14 on it in the low spot.


----------



## Bill1090

Said on the news that the great Lakes are more ice covered this year than last year.


----------



## Ranger620

Bill1090;1962694 said:


> Said on the news that the great Lakes are more ice covered this year than last year.


That's weird. I thought last year was a record?? Didn't it get over 90% and this year there no snow but not as many cold days


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Actually not to bad out. At least its full sun out and not much wind unless you walk to fast


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;1962712 said:


> That's weird. I thought last year was a record?? Didn't it get over 90% and this year there no snow but not as many cold days


That's what I thought. Looks like last year was 85.2% and this year is 85.4%


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;1962719 said:


> That's what I thought. Looks like last year was 85.2% and this year is 85.4%


That must be for all of them. The 90% was just Superior. AFAIK.


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;1962714 said:


> Actually not to bad out. At least its full sun out and not much wind unless you walk to fast


Much better than yesterday.


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;1962721 said:


> That must be for all of them. The 90% was just Superior. AFAIK.


That makes sense.


----------



## Camden

My phone says it's -22. It must be broken....


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;1962721 said:


> That must be for all of them. The 90% was just Superior. AFAIK.


That makes sense.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;1962732 said:


> My phone says it's -22. It must be broken....


NWS shows -20 for you


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Barlow at 745said snow after midnight lasting all day Friday. At 815 shows it done by 6-7am Friday


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I"m back up to 1.1" on the hourly.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1962732 said:


> My phone says it's -22. It must be broken....


-17 here.........


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

-11 here, heat wave compared to you guys
.9" on the hourly


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS says we will give last February a run for it's money for how cold below average.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Still no call from Northern Salt.

Did one of you guys that are able to get salt from them call.and say I was bad mouthing them?

They just figure it's not worth the time?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1962740 said:


> I"m back up to 1.1" on the hourly.


And everything on meteo is lower now.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1962747 said:


> Still no call from Northern Salt.
> 
> Did one of you guys that are able to get salt from them call.and say I was bad mouthing them?
> 
> They just figure it's not worth the time?


I dont think they really care, i feel its more just an Avenue for interstate to get salt.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1962747 said:


> Still no call from Northern Salt.
> 
> Did one of you guys that are able to get salt from them call.and say I was bad mouthing them?
> 
> They just figure it's not worth the time?


who did you call? maybe they read the tread like others do?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1962753 said:


> I dont think they really care, i feel its more just an Avenue for interstate to get salt.


I've ALWAYS felt that way.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1962747 said:


> Still no call from Northern Salt.
> 
> Did one of you guys that are able to get salt from them call.and say I was bad mouthing them?
> 
> They just figure it's not worth the time?


Weird... Sent Theresa an email Tuesday asking for a couple pallets... Went back and forth a bit... Guys went and picked up 2 yesterday morning...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

here you go quality if you haven't found a trailer. its suppose to be 8 1/2 wide

http://desmoines.craigslist.org/grd/4872585143.html


----------



## NorthernProServ

jimslawnsnow;1962764 said:


> here you go quality if you haven't found a trailer. its suppose to be 8 1/2 wide
> 
> http://desmoines.craigslist.org/grd/4872585143.html


No way the deck itself is 8.5' wide, he must be including the wheels.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1962762 said:


> Weird... Sent Theresa an email Tuesday asking for a couple pallets... Went back and forth a bit... Guys went and picked up 2 yesterday morning...


I have the same results. I send an email and get a quick response. went 3 times so far. the second one I sent an email and picked up one that day. 3rd it happened no one was on site. she told me that and I could go the next day. even called me with a total


----------



## qualitycut

Thats about the same trailer i was looking at i will have to call, biggest i found was 7 ft between the wheels. 8.5 is widest a trailer can be i think so no sure if that 8.5 is from wheel to wheel or what


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;1962765 said:


> No way the deck itself is 8.5' wide, he must be including the wheels.


that's why I said suppose to be


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I called the 651-209 number on their website.

If I had bigger savings, I would persue it. Since it's not a big deal to me, I don't really care, just odd how some get immediate response, some don't get any response.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You would be WAY better to buy my '16 over that trailer. Headed over to St. Croix Falls to cash this scratch off, then I will get you pics.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1962771 said:


> I called the 651-209 number on their website.
> 
> If I had bigger savings, I would persue it. Since it's not a big deal to me, I don't really care, just odd how some get immediate response, some don't get any response.


you need to email and she'll right back to you or get her cell number


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1962778 said:


> you need to email and she'll right back to you or get her cell number


Well, since she answered the phone, and talked to me for 15 minutes, then said she would call me back on Tuesday when I could pick it up, I would think I DON'T need to email her.

Like I said, I don't care since it's not really a savings for me.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1962783 said:


> Well, since she answered the phone, and talked to me for 15 minutes, then said she would call me back on Tuesday when I could pick it up, I would think I DON'T need to email her.
> 
> Like I said, I don't care since it's not really a savings for me.


I thought you left a messgae


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Not sure if I talked to Teresa or Debbie. Maybe neither.but I did he live interaction.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1962792 said:


> Not sure if I talked to Teresa or Debbie. Maybe neither.but I did he live interaction.


Maybe you were actually just talking to yourself or its the voices in your head


----------



## jimslawnsnow

dough wernt you looking for a set of GMC rims?

https://www.k-bid.com/auction/4840/item/14?offset=14


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1962800 said:


> Maybe you were actually just talking to yourself or its the voices in your head


Now now............


----------



## Ranger620

Darn truck didnt start this morning. Dang diesels. That ford 6.0 must be a piece of crap


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;1962816 said:


> Darn truck didnt start this morning. Dang diesels. That ford 6.0 must be a piece of crap


That is why I wont own a diesel truck.....


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1962816 said:


> Darn truck didnt start this morning. Dang diesels. That ford 6.0 must be a piece of crap


No just ford in general. A chevy or dodge of that year would have started.

Actually dodge definitely wouldn't have.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Ranger620;1962816 said:


> Darn truck didnt start this morning. Dang diesels. That ford 6.0 must be a piece of crap


Dirty max popped right off, wasn't even plugged it. 
Then I ran back in the house and let it warm up for 10 min


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1962818 said:


> That is why I wont own a diesel truck.....


The new ones start with a flick of the key or remote start.


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1962822 said:


> Dirty max popped right off, wasn't even plugged it


What year is it


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1962825 said:


> What year is it


It's an 06'


----------



## Ranger620

banonea;1962818 said:


> That is why I wont own a diesel truck.....


Ahh dont be scared. I was being sarcastic. I've got others that havent been started in a week and are not plugged in and they will fire right up. Glow plugs are bad on this one. Got thinner oil in it was hoping to make it till spring before I replace them. Truck does have 220,000 on it not much for problems in the last 90,000 so I cant complain


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1962820 said:


> No just ford in general. A chevy or dodge of that year would have started.
> 
> Actually dodge definitely wouldn't have.


My 06 will start guaranteed


----------



## qualitycut

I just hit the remote start and fired up like it was 80 degrees out


----------



## Bill1090

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1962822 said:


> Dirty max popped right off, wasn't even plugged it.
> Then I ran back in the house and let it warm up for 10 min


Those always seem to start good in the cold. Or at least the ones I've been around.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1962830 said:


> Ahh dont be scared. I was being sarcastic. I've got others that havent been started in a week and are not plugged in and they will fire right up. Glow plugs are bad on this one. Got thinner oil in it was hoping to make it till spring before I replace them. Truck does have 220,000 on it not much for problems in the last 90,000 so I cant complain


Yea shes getting tired.


----------



## Ranger620

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1962822 said:


> Dirty max popped right off, wasn't even plugged it.
> Then I ran back in the house and let it warm up for 10 min


Yea like i said was just being sarcastic glow plugs were going bad in the fall was hoping to make it to spring


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

GUARANTEE neither of my 6.5's would start not being plugged in


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;1962834 said:


> Those always seem to start good in the cold. Or at least the ones I've been around.


The 7.3s dont start of you leave a bag of ice in the bed or walk by with an ice cream cone.


----------



## qualitycut

The new diesels are amazing hit the key forward let go and they pop right off.


----------



## qualitycut

I should have loaded the truck the other day when it was warm. Not looking forward to it.


----------



## Ranger620

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1962837 said:


> GUARANTEE neither of my 6.5's would start not being plugged in


That the old 6.5 chevy diesel? If so I have one that has been sitting for a year and a half. Hasnt been started I would bet it I went out there it will fire right up. That truck has always started no mater what. Funny how two identical vehicles can be so differant


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;1962839 said:


> The 7.3s dont start of you leave a bag of ice in the bed or walk by with an ice cream cone.


I used to have a 94 7.3 IDI. That thing had trouble starting when it was 50 out. That was a terrible motor.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1962835 said:


> Yea shes getting tired.


Same truck we took pheasant hunting. Dont know what it is but I really like that truck and will most likely keep piecing it back together till theres no pieces left to piece.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;1962844 said:


> That the old 6.5 chevy diesel? If so I have one that has been sitting for a year and a half. Hasnt been started I would bet it I went out there it will fire right up. That truck has always started no mater what. Funny how two identical vehicles can be so differant


I have one too. It starts tough but I think it needs glow plugs. It used to start no matter what. Just keep it plugged in when we need it


----------



## TKLAWN

Nws discussion isn't too confident for snow tonight.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1962839 said:


> The 7.3s dont start of you leave a bag of ice in the bed or walk by with an ice cream cone.


Haha that's not nice


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1962839 said:


> The 7.3s dont start of you leave a bag of ice in the bed or walk by with an ice cream cone.


I had a 7.3. Whenever it was below 28° it wouldn't start.

Reason why I won't own a Ford.

I've never plugged my Dodges in.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Ranger620;1962844 said:


> That the old 6.5 chevy diesel? If so I have one that has been sitting for a year and a half. Hasnt been started I would bet it I went out there it will fire right up. That truck has always started no mater what. Funny how two identical vehicles can be so differant


They both need glow plugs, they used to start when it was this cold


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1962851 said:


> I had a 7.3. Whenever it was below 28° it wouldn't start.
> 
> Reason why I won't own a Ford.
> 
> I've never plugged my Dodges in.


I swear its just luck of the draw though. For as many diesels as I have and some are identical yet they are so different. I have an o3 that will start to this day no matter what the temp is out and not plugged in yet I have another one that needs to be plugged in below 20 Its kinda crazy.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1962851 said:


> I had a 7.3. Whenever it was below 28° it wouldn't start.
> 
> Reason why I won't own a Ford.
> 
> I've never plugged my Dodges in.


Mine doesn't even have a plug in


----------



## Ranger620

Garys diesel says to try the relay first 50/50 shotThumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1962823 said:


> The new ones start with a flick of the key or remote start.


This... the 08 and later powerstrokes start very easy...


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;1962830 said:


> Ahh dont be scared. I was being sarcastic. I've got others that havent been started in a week and are not plugged in and they will fire right up. Glow plugs are bad on this one. Got thinner oil in it was hoping to make it till spring before I replace them. Truck does have 220,000 on it not much for problems in the last 90,000 so I cant complain


I have never been a big fan of diesel motors in trucks. Had a very bad and expensive experience with one about 10 years ago, but a lot of things have changed on diesel motors in 10 years.


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1962805 said:


> dough wernt you looking for a set of GMC rims?
> 
> https://www.k-bid.com/auction/4840/item/14?offset=14


Sure WAS... Had to get a TV instead.
I hate those sites...but would consider it I guess.
Thanks.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Ranger620;1962857 said:


> Garys diesel says to try the relay first 50/50 shotThumbs Up


On the 6.5's it's a common problem too. Or are you talking about the 6.5?


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;1962830 said:


> Ahh dont be scared. I was being sarcastic. I've got others that havent been started in a week and are not plugged in and they will fire right up. Glow plugs are bad on this one. Got thinner oil in it was hoping to make it till spring before I replace them. Truck does have 220,000 on it not much for problems in the last 90,000 so I cant complain


Buy them from Amazon...less than half price...I did.
There is only one that is supper hard to get out. And one that is just hard to get out. I bought the parts and had the stealership put them in.
Amazon
I paid 13.xx each a few months back. I would just keep an eye on it and order when the price drops.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Uncafeing believable the city of **** rapids just went by with blades down.


----------



## Bill1090

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1962863 said:


> Uncafeing believable the city of **** rapids just went by with blades down.


Gotta keep the cutting edge warm!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1962851 said:


> I had a 7.3. Whenever it was below 28° it wouldn't start.
> 
> Reason why I won't own a Ford.
> 
> I've never plugged my Dodges in.


Haha because of a truck that was only made till 02-03 wouldn't start when its cold.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1962874 said:


> Haha because of a truck that was only made till 02-03 wouldn't start when its cold.


He didn't miss much either with the next two engines ford had


----------



## skorum03

i haven't tried starting my 7.3 yet today.. waiting until it gets above zero. Synthetic 5w-40 oil helps get things moving on these really cold days.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1962839 said:


> The 7.3s dont start of you leave a bag of ice in the bed or walk by with an ice cream cone.


Hahahaha... so true...


----------



## snowman55

Off to put my dog down, cafe part of having dogs. Think I will call it an early day and have a liquid lunch.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1962874 said:


> Haha because of a truck that was only made till 02-03 wouldn't start when its cold.


It doesn't help I don't have a Ford dealer within 30 miles of me, any direction, even then only Tousley.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1962863 said:


> Uncafeing believable the city of **** rapids just went by with blades down.


Wtf..........


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1962877 said:


> He didn't miss much either with the next two engines ford had


The 6.4 isn't too bad... Mostly the regen stuff...


----------



## Bill1090

snowman55;1962882 said:


> Off to put my dog down, cafe part of having dogs. Think I will call it an early day and have a liquid lunch.


That sucks. Sometimes they are worse to lose than people.


----------



## cbservicesllc

snowman55;1962882 said:


> Off to put my dog down, cafe part of having dogs. Think I will call it an early day and have a liquid lunch.


That sucks man...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Nothing wrong here.......


----------



## skorum03

Hope you bought some tires yesterday lwnmwr....


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;1962889 said:


> That sucks. Sometimes they are worse to lose than people.


This.....
Tip one back for me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Quality has first dibs, but here is the trailer for $2,000. At this point I'm solid on the price.

Needs the rear mesh redone, unless you want to run equipment up the bracing like we did to finish the season. Has a current tab.

Has a side ramp, trimmer racks, trimmer line holder.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1962883 said:


> It doesn't help I don't have a Ford dealer within 30 miles of me, any direction, even then only Tousley.


Anderson Koch ford in nb. 15 miles away. Your getting forgetful in your old age.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1962899 said:


> Anderson Koch ford in nb. 15 miles away. Your getting forgetful in your old age.


Again. Like my comment about Tousley, I don't have a Ford dealer within 30 miles of me.

Edit....."decent".


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1962898 said:


> Quality has first dibs, but here is the trailer for $2,000. At this point I'm solid on the price.
> 
> Needs the rear mesh redone, unless you want to run equipment up the bracing like we did to finish the season. Has a current tab.
> 
> Has a side ramp, trimmer racks, trimmer line holder.


I'd say put me in line, but I guess all I do is kick tires.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Public works called me back and said they are out cleaning up drifts, I asked if he just said that with a straight face? Told him I owned a snow removal company and I could run circles around you yahoos


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1962902 said:


> Again. Like my comment about Tousley, I don't have a Ford dealer within 30 miles of me.
> 
> Edit....."decent".


That's true... I'll never go there again...


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

snowman55;1962882 said:


> Off to put my dog down, cafe part of having dogs. Think I will call it an early day and have a liquid lunch.


Sorry, probably the hardest thing You have to do


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Creepy. 3 year old gave me some blocks and I put them together. She said they are for Ryan. I asked who's Ryan? She said Ryan is in the kitchen. There's no one named that here nor does she know anyone named that. Then she comes jogging and says Ryan is chasing her then says he's by me

Edit. Come to think of it, we've been hearing a strange noise in the foyer


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;1962925 said:


> Creepy. 3 year old gave me some blocks and I out then together. She said they are for Ryan. I asked who's Ryan? She said Ryan is in the kitchen. There's no one named that here nor does she know anyone named that. Then she comes jogging and says Ryan is chasing her then says he's by me


...........................


----------



## andersman02

Anyone take alook at the new T3100? Know of the main differences between that and the T3000?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

jimslawnsnow;1962925 said:


> Creepy. 3 year old gave me some blocks and I put them together. She said they are for Ryan. I asked who's Ryan? She said Ryan is in the kitchen. There's no one named that here nor does she know anyone named that. Then she comes jogging and says Ryan is chasing her then says he's by me
> 
> Edit. Come to think of it, we've been hearing a strange noise in the foyer


Ummm, yep my son was about 2 and said nana Del and pointed to his room. She had passed away two days earlier


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

andersman02;1962931 said:


> Anyone take alook at the new T3100? Know of the main differences between that and the T3000?


New Holland tractor?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1962966 said:


> New Holland tractor?


Its a sprayer


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1962891 said:


> Nothing wrong here.......


Run flat.......your doing it wrong


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

jimslawnsnow;1962968 said:


> Its a sprayer


I don't do that lawn stuff, much


----------



## banonea

snowman55;1962882 said:


> Off to put my dog down, cafe part of having dogs. Think I will call it an early day and have a liquid lunch.


Sorry to hear that........


----------



## NorthernProServ

Ranger620;1962816 said:


> Darn truck didnt start this morning. Dang diesels. That ford 6.0 must be a piece of crap


Check the ficm if you havent, should be 46v min. I believe when cranking .

When I had the 6.0, did not want to start when below 30 and would blow tons of black smoke when it did, it was the ficm. Had the board repaired and started good every time after that, even when not plugged in


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1962840 said:


> The new diesels are amazing hit the key forward let go and they pop right off.


They are, Have yet to plug it in, ~10 the other night, fires up like nothing. I would say all new diesels would do the same.

I would always plug the 6.0's in at 15 or colder.


----------



## NorthernProServ

snowman55;1962882 said:


> Off to put my dog down, cafe part of having dogs. Think I will call it an early day and have a liquid lunch.


That's really sucks, sorry to hear. I have a 14 year old beagle and am really dreading that day !!!!


----------



## Ranger620

NorthernProServ;1962982 said:


> Check the ficm if you havent, should be 46v min. I believe when cranking .
> 
> When I had the 6.0, did not want to start when below 30 and would blow tons of black smoke when it did, it was the ficm. Had the board repaired and started good every time after that, even when not plugged in


I suppose I shouldn't rule that out. I had it replaced a few years ago maybe 3. If I remember though doesn't it start hard all the time?? I can tell the difference between -5, 0, +10 +20 ect.


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;1962996 said:


> I suppose I shouldn't rule that out. I had it replaced a few years ago maybe 3. If I remember though doesn't it start hard all the time?? I can tell the difference between -5, 0, +10 +20 ect.


Did you see my link to glow plugs? (amazon)


----------



## jimslawnsnow

f550 http://desmoines.craigslist.org/grq/4898375085.html


----------



## NorthernProServ

Ranger620;1962996 said:


> I suppose I shouldn't rule that out. I had it replaced a few years ago maybe 3. If I remember though doesn't it start hard all the time?? I can tell the difference between -5, 0, +10 +20 ect.


I know for me, when it was warmer out the truck acted/started just fine. When the first cold day of fall came, it was very hard starting on every cold day 30 or below. I did not know there was even a problem until then.


----------



## NorthernProServ

jimslawnsnow;1963004 said:


> f550 http://desmoines.craigslist.org/grq/4898375085.html


good find, there are hard to find with the v-10 it seems


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1962668 said:


> The calm part is nice but I still don't want to go outside.


It's not too bad outside.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;1963010 said:


> good find, there are hard to find with the v-10 it seems


I bet you'd have 25-26 grand in it with a box on it. doesn't list miles. if I had a use for it i'd look into it. I am not a ford guy, but it looks clean and straight


----------



## mnlefty

jimslawnsnow;1962925 said:


> Creepy. 3 year old gave me some blocks and I put them together. She said they are for Ryan. I asked who's Ryan? She said Ryan is in the kitchen. There's no one named that here nor does she know anyone named that. Then she comes jogging and says Ryan is chasing her then says he's by me
> 
> Edit. Come to think of it, we've been hearing a strange noise in the foyer












????????


----------



## CityGuy

Wife emailed and said Dr. emailed her to tell her that according to ultrasound she is looking 1.5-2 weeks early. Guess I better kick it in gear on the basement.


----------



## djagusch

jimslawnsnow;1963014 said:


> I bet you'd have 25-26 grand in it with a box on it. doesn't list miles. if I had a use for it i'd look into it. I am not a ford guy, but it looks clean and straight


It has 155k in the add


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;1963000 said:


> Did you see my link to glow plugs? (amazon)


Yes I did. Thank you. I will keep an eye on them. I am also gonna test them when it gets warmer. Ill narrow it down as I forgot about the ficm. Still think its relay or plugs but Ill suffer thru till it gets warmer.


----------



## djagusch

CityGuy;1963021 said:


> Wife emailed and said Dr. emailed her to tell her that according to ultrasound she is looking 1.5-2 weeks early. Guess I better kick it in gear on the basement.


Having gone through 4 kids. the earlier ultrasound measurements tend to be more correct. Kids go through growth spurts in there also.


----------



## Ranger620

djagusch;1963024 said:


> It has 155k in the add


At 155 and only cab and chassis thats over priced imo 
Edit: and 2 wheel drive to boot 8 grand imo is a good deal


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1963014 said:


> I bet you'd have 25-26 grand in it with a box on it. doesn't list miles. if I had a use for it i'd look into it. I am not a ford guy, but it looks clean and straight


You must not have read the add....155,000 miles.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

djagusch;1963024 said:


> It has 155k in the add


not sure how I missed that. haha


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1963032 said:


> You must not have read the add....155,000 miles.


You can't read clearly either. 155,143 miles.


----------



## qualitycut

Haven't seen lwmr on 35 yet


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

GFS up to 1.5" now. Congrats SSS!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

djagusch;1963027 said:


> Having gone through 4 kids. the earlier ultrasound measurements tend to be more correct. Kids go through growth spurts in there also.


on our 2nd she was measuring around 4 1/2 lbs at around 8 months. that week wife had to have a c section. she came out about 2 pounds heavier. some has to do with position on baby too


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1963036 said:


> Haven't seen lwmr on 35 yet


Stop at KFC in Forest Lake. I'm hanging out.

Buffet is good today. Plus free Wi-Fi!!


----------



## CityGuy

djagusch;1963027 said:


> Having gone through 4 kids. the earlier ultrasound measurements tend to be more correct. Kids go through growth spurts in there also.


I hope he is a little off. I really only have a few things left to do: to caulk trim and paint it, touch up paint in a few spots where trim huys scraped it, have the carpet installed and lastly move some furniture around. Time is going to be the problem.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1963039 said:


> Stop at KFC in Forest Lake. I'm hanging out.
> 
> Buffet is good today. Plus free Wi-Fi!!


In stacy now or i would have


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1963037 said:


> GFS up to 1.5" now. Congrats SSS!!!


Mirage. .......


----------



## djagusch

CityGuy;1963040 said:


> I hope he is a little off. I really only have a few things left to do: to caulk trim and paint it, touch up paint in a few spots where trim huys scraped it, have the carpet installed and lastly move some furniture around. Time is going to be the problem.


Hire some non union guys to do it. If you think it will take 8 hrs they will do it in 3!

This is completely joking of course.

The list isn't that bad. Caulk one night. Paint the next. Hire the carpet. By a case a beer and have some ps guys move furniture. Then repaint due to the ps guys dinging the walls up with the furniture.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Down to less than half and less than half.


----------



## CityGuy

djagusch;1963046 said:


> Hire some non union guys to do it. If you think it will take 8 hrs they will do it in 3!
> 
> This is completely joking of course.
> 
> The list isn't that bad. Caulk one night. Paint the next. Hire the carpet. By a case a beer and have some ps guys move furniture. Then repaint due to the ps guys dinging the walls up with the furniture.


Took Monday off to try to catch up on alot of it. I would be ahead a little more had I not had to install the attic ladder yesterday. But, she bought it and wanted it in right away???? It's not like I am going to be storing kids toys in the first 3 months. It could have waited until after the baby was here but I only do as I am told because I don't want her unhappy. 
Little does she know she will be happy all weekend going on a mini vacation. It just takes a few days away from working on the house.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1963052 said:


> Down to less than half and less than half.


It will snow just becasue I am gone all weekend. Thumbs Up


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1963044 said:


> Mirage. .......


Keep telling yourself that, you'll be heading back in 12 hours:waving:


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1963030 said:


> At 155 and only cab and chassis thats over priced imo
> Edit: and 2 wheel drive to boot 8 grand imo is a good deal


This........


----------



## qualitycut

Well im half way up north it better be less than 1 inch dammit


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1963060 said:


> Keep telling yourself that, you'll be heading back in 12 hours:waving:


Nope......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1963060 said:


> Keep telling yourself that, you'll be heading back in 12 hours:waving:


24 hours. Gonna last til noon anyways.


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;1963054 said:


> Took Monday off to try to catch up on alot of it. I would be ahead a little more had I not had to install the attic ladder yesterday. But, she bought it and wanted it in right away???? It's not like I am going to be storing kids toys in the first 3 months. It could have waited until after the baby was here but I only do as I am told because I don't want her unhappy.
> Little does she know she will be happy all weekend going on a mini vacation. It just takes a few days away from working on the house.


Now you just have to hope the kid doesn't pop out while you're up there.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Smart kid

http://www.kare11.com/story/life/2015/02/18/girl-scout-cookies-ice-fishermen-chisago/23654355/


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1963064 said:


> Well im half way up north it better be less than 1 inch dammit


I decided to wait to leave till tomorrow after I see what we get. Ill drive by your exit and waive:waving:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1963080 said:


> Smart kid
> 
> http://www.kare11.com/story/life/2015/02/18/girl-scout-cookies-ice-fishermen-chisago/23654355/


We all are up here!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1963081 said:


> I decided to wait to leave till tomorrow after I see what we get. Ill drive by your exit and waive:waving:


Yea we are going to danburry wheeling tomorrow so i said screw it and left


----------



## skorum03

Ranger620;1963081 said:


> I decided to wait to leave till tomorrow after I see what we get. Ill drive by your exit and waive:waving:


I'm doing the same. Was going to head down to lacrosse tonight to visit some Friends but Im going to wait for this one inch of snow to fall first I guess


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1963089 said:


> Yea we are going to danburry wheeling tomorrow so i said screw it and left


I just didnt want to drive up and turn around and come back. I'll head up when we get stuff done

Hopefully just a salt runThumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1963101 said:


> I just didnt want to drive up and turn around and come back. I'll head up when we get stuff done
> 
> Hopefully just a salt runThumbs Up


only 1.5 hrs for me if i need to. I have already waited plenty of times and evd up with nothing then miss out on fun crap


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;1963073 said:


> Now you just have to hope the kid doesn't pop out while you're up there.


God I hope not. Not anywhere near ready for that.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Kevin Garnett is back in Minnesota


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

6°F in Rogers.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1963164 said:


> 6°F in Rogers.


Why are you in my hood?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hey what do ya know??? Nam is up by the gfs now for a whopping 1.5".


----------



## CityGuy

6°
Feels like 21 according to my phone


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1963166 said:


> Why are you in my hood?


There's a guy here that sells takeoff Dodge parts. He rebuilds repairable.

Needed a bumper for my '14 if y'all remember. He had one with the sensors already in it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1963171 said:


> There's a guy here that sells takeoff Dodge parts. He rebuilds repairable.
> 
> Needed a bumper for my '14 if y'all remember. He had one with the sensors already in it.


Wonder if he's the guy steeling all them too! There's been a bunch of trucks and trailers stolen around here


----------



## Bill1090

NAM is up to 3" GFS is around 1" at 22:1.


----------



## skorum03

Bill1090;1963176 said:


> NAM is up to 3" GFS is around 1" at 22:1.


Not here.

While I was running on the treadmill at the gym today I caught channel 4's weather and we were mostly in the inch or less category. Northeast of me had slightly more.


----------



## Bill1090

skorum03;1963179 said:


> Not here.
> 
> While I was running on the treadmill at the gym today I caught channel 4's weather and we were mostly in the inch or less category. Northeast of me had slightly more.


Well that's no good. We either need snow to plow or 80* weather. This cold no snow sucks!


----------



## skorum03

Bill1090;1963182 said:


> Well that's no good. We either need snow to plow or 80* weather. This cold no snow sucks!


I couldn't agree more.

I'm just tired of getting excited over 1-2" snowfalls....


----------



## skorum03

Dave Dahl doesn't even say there's any snow worth watching 10 days out anymore...

*The Outlook*
The cold front that moves through Saturday night is going to pack a punch. Highs on Sunday will be lucky to get above the single digits. The other problem is going to be the wind that comes along with the cold air. Wind chills will be an issue again Sunday as well, with readings dropping into the minus 15 to minus 25-degree range. Another shot of moisture sneaks in Monday, with a chance of some light snow. Then brace yourselves for another Arctic Express. Highs on Tuesday and Wednesday will be lucky to reach double digits. There's still a little hope as we look into the longer range, with the northwesterly flow of air aloft gradually becoming more westerly, which should start to warm us up in a more meaningful way.


----------



## Bill1090

NWS says I'm at less than 1/2" tonight, then around an inch tomorrow. It has MSP at less than 1/2" total. 

Strange.

EDIT: Should add that NWS has me at 1.4" on the meteo.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm at 80% tonight, 90% tomorrow now. Still at 1.1" on the hourly.


----------



## skorum03

Same here. What an annoying winter.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

0.7" on the hourly for me. Then it shows "pegged to the max" blue bars for
Saturday 1:00am - 5:00 pm. With no measurements. whoops.


----------



## banonea

I dont think we are looking at anything here.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1963169 said:


> Hey what do ya know??? Nam is up by the gfs now for a whopping 1.5".


About 1" at 18:1... (what NWS has for ratios)... but I hope you're right at 25:1


----------



## banonea

Just heard the weather, less than 1/2" here tonight. ....


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Friggn A......just got hit by a handi-bus. Took out my Left mirror while I was stopped. Dude comes barreling through the left turn land and smacks the mirror with his big old metal mirrors with the supports. Glass flying, plastic shooting
through the air. Go Pro running....a little too much off to the side for an impact
shot....but you can hear it and see him shooting by. Funny thing, his light wasn't green. Just running up the turn lane fast and...."bang"....Called dealer. 618.00
for repair. Called buss co. answering machine out of Mankato......I'll send Bano,
he's closest!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

I'm at 1" on the hourly


----------



## Doughboy12

djagusch;1963046 said:


> Hire some non union guys to do it. If you think it will take 8 hrs they will do it in 3!
> 
> This is completely joking of course.


I have read that thread...you were spot on.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1963173 said:


> Wonder if he's the guy steeling all them too! There's been a bunch of trucks and trailers stolen around here


Not unless he steals them, wrecks them, then salvages them. Plus keeps all the serial numbered parts in his shop.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

At least the snow is already on the Midwest radar. We can watch it roll in. No guessing off of models.

Pretty good moisture in it, not just all super light blues.


Anyone heard from unit lately? Last I remember was a 12 hour ct scan he was going in for I think.... Something like that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO;1963226 said:


> Friggn A......just got hit by a handi-bus. Took out my Left mirror while I was stopped. Dude comes barreling through the left turn land and smacks the mirror with his big old metal mirrors with the supports. Glass flying, plastic shooting
> through the air. Go Pro running....a little too much off to the side for an impact
> shot....but you can hear it and see him shooting by. Funny thing, his light wasn't green. Just running up the turn lane fast and...."bang"....Called dealer. 618.00
> for repair. Called buss co. answering machine out of Mankato......I'll send Bano,
> he's closest!


Too bad. Your Go Pro. You run that every time you head out the door?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1963236 said:


> Not unless he steals them, wrecks them, then salvages them. Plus keeps all the serial numbered parts in his shop.


Sounds like to much work. No was hoping uo would have found my trailer that got jacked before


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1963243 said:


> At least the snow is already on the Midwest radar. We can watch it roll in. No guessing off of models.
> 
> Pretty good moisture in it, not just all super light blues.
> 
> Anyone heard from unit lately? Last I remember was a 12 hour ct scan he was going in for I think.... Something like that.


Think the moisture will get sucked up though?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Down to .8" but like MNplow said Saturday it pegged


----------



## banonea

MNPLOWCO;1963226 said:


> Friggn A......just got hit by a handi-bus. Took out my Left mirror while I was stopped. Dude comes barreling through the left turn land and smacks the mirror with his big old metal mirrors with the supports. Glass flying, plastic shooting
> through the air. Go Pro running....a little too much off to the side for an impact
> shot....but you can hear it and see him shooting by. Funny thing, his light wasn't green. Just running up the turn lane fast and...."bang"....Called dealer. 618.00
> for repair. Called buss co. answering machine out of Mankato......I'll send Bano,
> he's closest!


Let me know........=)


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1963253 said:


> Down to .8" but like MNplow said Saturday it pegged


I think the Saturday thing is wrong, or it will be all day flurries.


----------



## CityGuy

8° sunny
Feels like 4°


----------



## Ranger620

Just on kare11 guys neighbors are suing him about a wind turbine for electricity. Sounds like either the husband or wife will do jail time cause they wont take it down. It doesnt look like trash. #1 reason why I could never live in a neighbor hood again. Always that jerk of a neighbor out there and then you get into the other bs


----------



## Ranger620

Bell is calling for a dusting around the entire metro. If that holds true Quality you made the right decision


----------



## CityGuy

MNPLOWCO;1963226 said:


> Friggn A......just got hit by a handi-bus. Took out my Left mirror while I was stopped. Dude comes barreling through the left turn land and smacks the mirror with his big old metal mirrors with the supports. Glass flying, plastic shooting
> through the air. Go Pro running....a little too much off to the side for an impact
> shot....but you can hear it and see him shooting by. Funny thing, his light wasn't green. Just running up the turn lane fast and...."bang"....Called dealer. 618.00
> for repair. Called buss co. answering machine out of Mankato......I'll send Bano,
> he's closest!


Man that sucks. Did he at least pull over and exchange info?


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;1963277 said:


> Man that sucks. Did he at least pull over and exchange info?


I would think so. Criminal charges if he didnt


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1963270 said:


> Just on kare11 guys neighbors are suing him about a wind turbine for electricity. Sounds like either the husband or wife will do jail time cause they wont take it down. It doesnt look like trash. #1 reason why I could never live in a neighbor hood again. Always that jerk of a neighbor out there and then you get into the other bs


Was that the Orono guy from few years ago?


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1963281 said:


> I would think so. Criminal charges if he didnt


Should be cvi too.


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;1963286 said:


> Was that the Orono guy from few years ago?


Maybe i caught it 1/4 of the way in


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1963036 said:


> Haven't seen lwmr on 35 yet


I think I saw him on 694.









Dodge ✔
Plow ✔
Smashed bumper And tailgate ✔


----------



## Greenery

Hopefully no snow just this one time. I'm missing a guy as he flew out to Boston to shovel roof tops for a week.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Looks like newest NWS lines on the meteogram are still 18:1


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Yep, The Handi-bus guy backed up due to no one behind him. We exchanged
numbers while getting honked at by people behind us. It only took 10 seconds
to get numbers on cell. I called the Main office but got an answering machine.
I left my info on it for them to call me. It was the correct number for the name
of the outfit. So I'll get a call back on Monday. The driver looked really bummed,
like it, or something like it, happened before.

And Yes, I have my go pro running EVERYTIME I'm in the truck. Amazing how much stuff goes on in front of you. It is a little time consuming at first. I have it on a loop.. But it segments every 15 mins of run time and has about 8 hours of loop. I can get most of a plow run on it. If nothing goes bad, I usually just erase stuff and start clean every hour of video so I don't have to spend 3 hours down loading 8 hours of "film". When their is something I want
to keep, I stop "filming" with the stop button and that make a segment break so I can find it more easily when down loading to the computer. After a few days to a week of refining how you want to erase and plug in etc. It takes me 15 seconds to set up every time. Now it's like putting on the seat belt. I don't move till it's running. It worked today..no way to dispute what happened. I wouldn't run a vehicle without one now. Thumbs Up


----------



## Doughboy12

MNPLOWCO;1963321 said:


> Yep, The Handi-bus guy backed up due to no one behind him. We exchanged
> numbers while getting honked at by people behind us. It only took 10 seconds
> to get numbers on cell. I called the Main office but got an answering machine.
> I left my info on it for them to call me. It was the correct number for the name
> of the outfit. So I'll get a call back on Monday. The driver looked really bummed,
> like it, or something like it, happened before.
> 
> And Yes, I have my go pro running EVERYTIME I'm in the truck. Amazing how much stuff goes on in front of you. It is a little time consuming at first. I have it on a loop.. But it segments every 15 mins of run time and has about 8 hours of loop. I can get most of a plow run on it. If nothing goes bad, I usually just erase stuff and start clean every hour of video so I don't have to spend 3 hours down loading 8 hours of "film". When their is something I want
> to keep, I stop "filming" with the stop button and that make a segment break so I can find it more easily when down loading to the computer. After a few days to a week of refining how you want to erase and plug in etc. It takes me 15 seconds to set up every time. Now it's like putting on the seat belt. I don't move till it's running. It worked today..no way to dispute what happened. I wouldn't run a vehicle without one now. Thumbs Up


Mine now overheats when plugged in...


----------



## Ranger620

Greenery;1963309 said:


> Hopefully no snow just this one time. I'm missing a guy as he flew out to Boston to shovel roof tops for a week.


Strange question but did you just call me about salting a parking lot?


----------



## Ranger620

I dont see and inch of snow out of this. Looks like its breaking up as it comes into mn. Am I seeing this correctly??


----------



## Greenery

Ranger620;1963325 said:


> Strange question but did you just call me about salting a parking lot?


Wasn't me.


----------



## Green Grass

Greenery;1963300 said:


> I think I saw him on 694.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dodge ✔
> Plow ✔
> Smashed bumper And tailgate ✔


Isn't his white?


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1963286 said:


> Was that the Orono guy from few years ago?


http://www.kare11.com/story/news/lo...gaard-orono-robiner-tennant-kaardal/23699799/
Yes it is.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;1963309 said:


> Hopefully no snow just this one time. I'm missing a guy as he flew out to Boston to shovel roof tops for a week.


My brother in law works for me and he said we should go do that... Stay with his sister in their hoity toity Boston neighborhood and rake in the dough... I didn't want to work that hard...


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1963325 said:


> Strange question but did you just call me about salting a parking lot?


I just got a call to mow a lot.


----------



## Ranger620

Greenery;1963333 said:


> Wasn't me.


Kid you not just got off the phone. One of my customers calls me asks if I could salt a lot for someone. Puts this guy on the phone and the guys buddy went to boston to shovel roofs. He said hes getting 500-1000 for a roof.


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;1963342 said:


> I just got a call to mow a lot.


Mow a lot of what?


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;1963339 said:


> http://www.kare11.com/story/news/lo...gaard-orono-robiner-tennant-kaardal/23699799/
> Yes it is.


Thanks dough

Did you watch that crap?


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1963345 said:


> Mow a lot of what?


Yes in a development because they are going to stake the lot to build there house tomorrow.


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;1963342 said:


> I just got a call to mow a lot.


We all know you mow very little.


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1963341 said:


> My brother in law works for me and he said we should go do that... Stay with his sister in their hoity toity Boston neighborhood and rake in the dough... I didn't want to work that hard...


It seems we all have a brother/ somebody in-law working for us


----------



## Greenery

Ranger620;1963344 said:


> Kid you not just got off the phone. One of my customers calls me asks if I could salt a lot for someone. Puts this guy on the phone and the guys buddy went to boston to shovel roofs. He said hes getting 500-1000 for a roof.


Could be his buddy, I know he's worked for at least 1 other plow service in the past. He's from the Buffalo area.


----------



## Ranger620

Greenery;1963365 said:


> Could be his buddy, I know he's worked for at least 1 other plow service in the past. He's from the Buffalo area.


This guy is in ramsey


----------



## Ranger620

NorthernProServ;1963364 said:


> It seems we all have a brother/ somebody in-law working for us


Mine quit. So called friend offered him a job plowing/mowing and const. work for way more than I can pay


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;1963348 said:


> Thanks dough
> 
> Did you watch that crap?


Nope...saw the link on the Face Space.


----------



## Doughboy12

Watched 2 episodes of HTH last night. I like it. Like ice road duche bags with less duche bags. 


At this time.


----------



## qualitycut

Rap down to half inch


----------



## Doughboy12

NASCAR is on....FYI


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1963354 said:


> Yes in a development because they are going to stake the lot to build there house tomorrow.


Company called you or home owner?


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1963408 said:


> NASCAR is on....FYI


Best part coming. Last 20 laps. Get ready for the big one.


----------



## CityGuy

6° clear 
Feels like -7


----------



## CityGuy

Jr nation going nuts.


----------



## CityGuy

Where's the big one? Were waiting boys.


----------



## TKLAWN

Hendrick 1-2-3


----------



## CityGuy

Any of you tonka area guys remember what year the Mcd's was built in Wayzata?


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;1963369 said:


> Mine quit. So called friend offered him a job plowing/mowing and const. work for way more than I can pay


Mine worked for me before he was my BIL, now he and my sister are getting divorced. ...doesn't hurt my feelings, the guy is a ****** canoe.....


----------



## qualitycut

What race is tonight?


----------



## CityGuy

Jr takes the first dual.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1963451 said:


> What race is tonight?


Bud duels to get in and place for daytona on sunday.


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;1963454 said:


> Bud duels to get in and place for daytona on sunday.


Basically qualifing in a round about way.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1963418 said:


> Company called you or home owner?


Home owner


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1963445 said:


> Any of you tonka area guys remember what year the Mcd's was built in Wayzata?


Built or redone?

.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1963466 said:


> Built or redone?
> 
> .


Built. Was redone in about 86-87 and then again a few years ago.


----------



## albhb3

TKLAWN;1963442 said:


> Hendrick 1-2-3


I see Danica wrecked again..... at least it was in practice

must of been nice to see it just got home gotta be back at 3am....they sure are making use of the redone scale on 94 open 24 hours right now


----------



## CityGuy

Hey Snowguy, who did your live burn?


----------



## qualitycut

What are the vracs?


----------



## cbservicesllc

MNPLOWCO;1963321 said:


> Yep, The Handi-bus guy backed up due to no one behind him. We exchanged
> numbers while getting honked at by people behind us. It only took 10 seconds
> to get numbers on cell. I called the Main office but got an answering machine.
> I left my info on it for them to call me. It was the correct number for the name
> of the outfit. So I'll get a call back on Monday. The driver looked really bummed,
> like it, or something like it, happened before.
> 
> And Yes, I have my go pro running EVERYTIME I'm in the truck. Amazing how much stuff goes on in front of you. It is a little time consuming at first. I have it on a loop.. But it segments every 15 mins of run time and has about 8 hours of loop. I can get most of a plow run on it. If nothing goes bad, I usually just erase stuff and start clean every hour of video so I don't have to spend 3 hours down loading 8 hours of "film". When their is something I want
> to keep, I stop "filming" with the stop button and that make a segment break so I can find it more easily when down loading to the computer. After a few days to a week of refining how you want to erase and plug in etc. It takes me 15 seconds to set up every time. Now it's like putting on the seat belt. I don't move till it's running. It worked today..no way to dispute what happened. I wouldn't run a vehicle without one now. Thumbs Up


I think it's over in Russia or something like EVERYONE has one because of so many issues...


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1963364 said:


> It seems we all have a brother/ somebody in-law working for us


Yeah... sometimes they turn out to be the best workers


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1963369 said:


> Mine quit. So called friend offered him a job plowing/mowing and const. work *for way more than I can pay*


Been there done that...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;1963408 said:


> NASCAR is on....FYI


Son of a! I forgot!


----------



## qualitycut

What is going on here? Saturday is weird

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...-93.0577&unit=0&lg=english&FcstType=graphical


----------



## Bill1090

Anyone else with Directv not getting The Weather Channel?


----------



## Bill1090

See what happens when a Ford tries to run with a Chevy? They lose.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1963516 said:


> What is going on here? Saturday is weird
> 
> http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...-93.0577&unit=0&lg=english&FcstType=graphical


That happens once in awhile and I'm not sure why. The percentage of precip is at like 6% so the graphic is way off. It happened the last little storm too.


----------



## SSS Inc.

This is what I am still trying to figure out. It happens all the time and sometimes NWS is right......Sometimes these two models are right.


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;1963531 said:


> This is what I am still trying to figure out. It happens all the time and sometimes NWS is right......Sometimes these two models are right.


I've been noticing that too. Maybe someone should ask the NWS?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Then this shows it out of here by 6 a.m. more or less when the nam and gfs go until 6 p.m. and so does nws on the meteogram. The Rap is up to an inch by 6 a.m. Now I'm really confused.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Better yet, NWS just posted a weather story that most snow will be done by 10 am tomorrow, which probably means 8 am.



edit ^^^^ dangit


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;1963533 said:


> I've been noticing that too. Maybe someone should ask the NWS?


They would say there is more to forecasting than following the NAM and GFS.....which is true. Sometimes it looks like they follow the Euro exactly. I've almost completely checked out of the snow watching so I'm a little off my game. I better start digging up some info in case this turns into more than an inch.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1963536 said:


> Better yet, NWS just posted a weather story that most snow will be done by 10 am tomorrow, which probably means 8 am.
> 
> edit ^^^^ dangit


Yeah but i forgot to put the link in. I'm surprised anyone knew what i was talking about. Looks like nothing on me at 7 a.m.

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/wxstory.php?site=mpx


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;1963527 said:


> See what happens when a Ford tries to run with a Chevy? They lose.


This................Thumbs Up


----------



## Bill1090




----------



## CityGuy

And the big one.


----------



## Bill1090

They're crashing in the tri oval!


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;1963544 said:


>


That shows nothing for the cities


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1963516 said:


> What is going on here? Saturday is weird
> 
> http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...-93.0577&unit=0&lg=english&FcstType=graphical


More or less a 100% chance of flurries all day.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;1963552 said:


> That shows nothing for the cities


Really, nothing for me either.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1963538 said:


> Yeah but i forgot to put the link in. I'm surprised anyone knew what i was talking about. Looks like nothing on me at 7 a.m.
> 
> http://www.crh.noaa.gov/wxstory.php?site=mpx


You and I are on the same page most of the time, we just want different outcomes.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

CityGuy;1963445 said:


> Any of you tonka area guys remember what year the Mcd's was built in Wayzata?


I think somewhere around 1974-75.

There used to be a "Big Mike Sub Shop" in that location. It was between
Delaria's Kentucky Fried Chicken and Amoco station (now BP). I Remember 
Going to Big Mikes after Dentists appointments in Wayzata when I was in
Jr. High or maybe even before that. So Maybe even '73. It would be fun
to know if I am even close on the dates.

I think it has gone through 3 or 4 remodels. Mid 80's it was a white and red
color scheme. In the 90-2000 it was wood and green. Then 2000-2006 
Yellow with brick with interior changes in 2006 and 2012. I can't remember the
original building.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Percent chance of more than an inch....


----------



## qualitycut

Novak Weather

1 hr*·*

It won't be much, but a touch of Lt. Snow (1/2"?) is expected between 4am-9am tomorrow. Bad timing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Kinda like putting lipstick on a pig??


----------



## Deershack

Those of you who saw my post about Fleet Farm haveing 5.56 ammo on sale strating tomorrow may want to call the store before you go try to get some. Apparently about noon today, the stores got a memo from Corp. saying not to sell until Sun. They say it has something to do with ATF.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

I'm not even hooking up the plow or filling the tanks.
I will go out when it is here. If it is here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO;1963569 said:


> I'm not even hooking up the plow or filling the tanks.
> I will go out when it is here. If it is here.


Same...........


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1963567 said:


> Kinda like putting lipstick on a pig??


I like it. Have you had any body work done to it? Usually those Dodges are so rusty that if you sneeze chunks start falling off.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22;1963567 said:


> Kinda like putting lipstick on a pig??


You made it sexy!! add 2000 to the price


----------



## Bill1090

MNPLOWCO;1963569 said:


> I'm not even hooking up the plow or filling the tanks.
> I will go out when it is here. If it is here.


Same here..


----------



## qualitycut

Radar dont look impressive


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1963570 said:


> Same...........


Same same. I'm not even setting an alarm. I'll get up at 8 am. (gonna push the limit) See if that helps the totals. Hoping not to get in troubleThumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1963572 said:


> I like it. Have you had any body work done to it? Usually those Dodges are so rusty that if you sneeze chunks start falling off.


If you look close, you can see where it's starting to rust out under the doors.

The driver's side there is a 4" h x 12" l hole rusted out.

Thinking about letting a buddy take it, cut it out, weld in some new sheet metal, then running some rust proof rhino lining stuff all the way down the truck rather than trying to blend in the paint.

Maybe spray in a bed liner too? This truck has 120k miles, just had a tranny rebuilt in it.

This is the one that had the tire slashed the other night. Figure instead of paying $150 for a new tire, paid $300 for the BFGoodrich Rugfen Terrain on the chrome rims to just bolt on.


----------



## qualitycut

Totals for up north even dropped on nws


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1963578 said:


> Same same. I'm not even setting an alarm. I'll get up at 8 am. (gonna push the limit) See if that helps the totals. Hoping not to get in troubleThumbs Up


I'll text ya at 6 when I head north if a wake up call is needed.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1963556 said:


> You and I are on the same page most of the time, we just want different outcomes.


We are......kind of.  While I like snow I'm not crying if it doesn't happen anymore. I've moved on. I just don't need 70º anytime soon.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1963583 said:


> We are......kind of.  While I like snow I'm not crying if it doesn't happen anymore. I've moved on. I just don't need 70º anytime soon.


Slow climb to 70 around April 25th is fine.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1963583 said:


> We are......kind of.  While I like snow I'm not crying if it doesn't happen anymore. I've moved on. I just don't need 70º anytime soon.


Broken stuff at the shop or just routine maintenance?


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22;1963586 said:


> Slow climb to 70 around April 25th is fine.


Dang, do you know how hot it's going to feel when it gets to that temp and
I still have all this extra, EXTRA fat on me. Going to look like a sweating
pork roast. Yuk!


----------



## CityGuy

And their wrecking again.


----------



## CityGuy

MNPLOWCO;1963557 said:


> I think somewhere around 1974-75.
> 
> There used to be a "Big Mike Sub Shop" in that location. It was between
> Delaria's Kentucky Fried Chicken and Amoco station (now BP). I Remember
> Going to Big Mikes after Dentists appointments in Wayzata when I was in
> Jr. High or maybe even before that. So Maybe even '73. It would be fun
> to know if I am even close on the dates.
> 
> I think it has gone through 3 or 4 remodels. Mid 80's it was a white and red
> color scheme. In the 90-2000 it was wood and green. Then 2000-2006
> Yellow with brick with interior changes in 2006 and 2012. I can't remember the
> original building.


That's what I was thinking. Guy at work said it was built in 86. Told him I ate there before 86. I remember that far back.


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1963587 said:


> Broken stuff at the shop or just routine maintenance?


Routine maintenance + a few Advanced projects. We start going April 15th usually and anything sooner and I might panic. We could do it but I like to plan ahead. I have 20-25 more pieces to get in and out of the shop by then.


----------



## CityGuy

Got everything packed in the bag that I could without making it noticable while she was late at confrences. I will either be a hero tomorrow morning or a zero. 


Time will tell I guess.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

CityGuy;1963591 said:


> That's what I was thinking. Guy at work said it was built in 86. Told him I ate there before 86. I remember that far back.


Ya, he's about 10+ years off.


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;1963582 said:


> I'll text ya at 6 when I head north if a wake up call is needed.


Ha works for meThumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1963531 said:


> This is what I am still trying to figure out. It happens all the time and sometimes NWS is right......Sometimes these two models are right.


Yeah I don't get it either... how does NWS have half the moisture...


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1963592 said:


> Routine maintenance + a few Advanced projects. We start going April 15th usually and anything sooner and I might panic. We could do it but I like to plan ahead. I have 20-25 more pieces to get in and out of the shop by then.


I hear ya. If it warms up here for a few days and stays steady St Paul will open for stinky hot patching mix. Not looking forward to that. I can't explain the smell but it get's to you after awhile. 
We sent the paver to rms for new tracks and a good going through. Little out of our relm of duties.


----------



## albhb3

cbservicesllc;1963508 said:


> I think it's over in Russia or something like EVERYONE has one because of so many issues...


days worth of viewing unbelievable


----------



## Doughboy12

albhb3;1963478 said:


> I see Danica wrecked again..... at least it was in practice
> 
> must of been nice to see it just got home gotta be back at 3am....they sure are making use of the redone scale on 94 open 24 hours right now


I can't believe she made it in...


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;1963605 said:


> I can't believe she made it in...


Good stuff!!


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;1963514 said:


> Son of a! I forgot!


I almost didn't post...felt everyone would have known. Glad I did.


----------



## cbservicesllc

MNPLOWCO;1963569 said:


> I'm not even hooking up the plow or filling the tanks.
> I will go out when it is here. If it is here.


Same........


----------



## Bill1090

A couple spots of dark blue starting to show up on radar now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ian says "near an inch".

Showed it evaporating as it gets to the cities and going to Duluth.


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1963599 said:


> I hear ya. If it warms up here for a few days and stays steady St Paul will open for stinky hot patching mix. Not looking forward to that. I can't explain the smell but it get's to you after awhile.
> We sent the paver to rms for new tracks and a good going through. Little out of our relm of duties.


I hate their mix, luckily we don't do any winter patching to speak of.

As far as the tracks on a paver....been there done that. I had to repair part of the undercarriage on one of our pavers and remove the tracks. It went suprisingly well but took me about 8 days to do it. Taking the tracks off went well but still a ton of work.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1963614 said:


> Ian says "near an inch".
> 
> Showed it evaporating as it gets to the cities and going to Duluth.


Missed it. Did he say timing? Start/finish


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1963617 said:


> Missed it. Did he say timing? Start/finish


2 am to morning rush.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dahl is on 45. Says 4 am to 10 am, then more light snow for the afternoon commute.

Said a coating up to an inch in a few spots.


----------



## Doughboy12

Busses parked next to each other...yep, he's flirting. 
:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

Nams down.....


----------



## Bill1090

Walmart is raising their starting wage to $9.00/hr.


----------



## Bill1090

Locals are saying 1-2" for me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I got 4 if someone wants to catch Bel on 11.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1963633 said:


> I got 4 if someone wants to catch Bel on 11.


I got bell covered


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1963633 said:


> I got 4 if someone wants to catch Bel on 11.


I got nothing. They don't know anymore than you do..............


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1963633 said:


> I got 4 if someone wants to catch Bel on 11.


11 is always on closer to 20 after


----------



## Ranger620

Bell is sticking with a dusting. 1" to the north and to the south. North being brainerd south being just past lakeville is the cutoff
Timing looked like starting around 4 ending late morning


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Schaffer said around an inch.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1963639 said:


> Bell is sticking with a dusting. 1" to the north and to the south. North being brainerd south being just past lakeville is the cutoff


So coating to 1 from brainard to Lakeville


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

No alarm for me.... I'll see what's around in the morning.


----------



## Bill1090

Eau Claire is going with "around an inch". Sounded like that for the metro all the way down to me.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1963642 said:


> No alarm for me.... I'll see what's around in the morning.


Same. It does worry me that they seem so confident though.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1963637 said:


> I got nothing. They don't know anymore than you do..............


One reason I like to watch the weather even if I new more than they do (not even close they no more) is, Its what the customer watches so I can kinda get a feel for what their thinking.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1963641 said:


> So coating to 1 from brainard to Lakeville


No dusting from lakeville to brained. brained north 1" lakeville south 1"


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1963645 said:


> One reason I like to watch the weather even if I new more than they do (not even close they no more) is, Its what the customer watches so I can kinda get a feel for what their thinking.


Exactly. .......


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1963642 said:


> No alarm for me.... I'll see what's around in the morning.


Me neither.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1963646 said:


> No dusting from lakeville to brained. brained north 1" lakeville south 1"


k thanks. .


----------



## IDST

quality, you going to be up in Danbury all weekend? Vintage sled show at Whitetail Wilderness in Webster. Right of the Gandy Dancer


----------



## qualitycut

jagext;1963655 said:


> quality, you going to be up in Danbury all weekend? Vintage sled show at Whitetail Wilderness in Webster. Right of the Gandy Dancer


Probably just Saturday


----------



## IDST

we are heading up Saturday to go to the show and do some riding as well. i have a camper at Whitetail and a cabin on Yellow Lake


----------



## qualitycut

The dark blues in ND are getting lighter


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;1963645 said:


> One reason I like to watch the weather even if I new more than they do (not even close they no more) is, Its what the customer watches so I can kinda get a feel for what their thinking.


^^^^this^^^^^


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If I didn't know better, I would say this is out of here by 7 am.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1963666 said:


> If I didn't know better, I would say this is out of here by 7 am.


Yea and half inch max


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1963667 said:


> Yea and half inch max


Salt run would be perfect


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1963661 said:


> The dark blues in ND are getting lighter


Remember the bad radars.


----------



## SSS Inc.

VRAC @ msp...... .27"


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1963670 said:


> Remember the bad radars.


Its not dissapering they where just getting light colored


----------



## qualitycut

Central ND


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1963642 said:


> No alarm for me.... I'll see what's around in the morning.


Same, get up around 8 and see whats cooking.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1963671 said:


> VRAC @ msp...... .27"


Really???THAT low???


----------



## NorthernProServ

Accu. says 1-3" for TUESDAY


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1963677 said:


> Really???THAT low???


I thought it said 27" for a second!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I suppose I should go to bed. Still tired from the cards the other night.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1963677 said:


> Really???THAT low???


I said less than half. How many times have the models been to low this year? Dont think any, to high? Alot


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

For snow "mainly after 5 am" it sure is awfully close already.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1963683 said:


> For snow "mainly after 5 am" it sure is awfully close already.


Or that stuff isnt hitting the ground?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1963684 said:


> Or that stuff isnt hitting the ground?


That's what I'm wondering.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1963686 said:


> That's what I'm wondering.


We need an Alexandria poster on here


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1963688 said:


> We need an Alexandria poster on here


To bad I didn't leave tonight coulda posted a report


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1963690 said:


> To bad I didn't leave tonight coulda posted a report


Night is still young.....get going.


----------



## qualitycut

According to radar, coach should be getting snow


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1963691 said:


> Night is still young.....get going.


Just got home from the hospital. Gf sister had her baby tonight I'm exhausted from just sitting there


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1963693 said:


> According to radar, coach should be getting snow


Was going to ask where Camden was?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Polarismalibu;1963694 said:


> Just got home from the hospital. Gf sister had her baby tonight I'm exhausted from just sitting there


That sure sounds fun


----------



## cbservicesllc

Well I'm officially in the light blues and I have a couple flurries here and there... Must have the gain way up...


----------



## Polarismalibu

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1963697 said:


> That sure sounds fun


It was one of those hurry she's ready. Almost 5 hours later the kid comes out. Soooo fun


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1963698 said:


> Well I'm officially in the light blues and I have a couple flurries here and there... Must have the gain way up...


I'm not going to even look outside


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1963701 said:


> I'm not going to even look outside


Yeah its like micro flakes... The kind that take 24 hours to accumulate to an inch


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Flurries here for about the last 15 min. But in more fun news I just got done putting an Ar together. Dry fired it a few times, cycled the bolt a few times from the bedroom I hear "go to bed Nichols". Guess I woke the boss


----------



## TKLAWN

Coating of snow here, barely snowing.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

0.2 on the ground here in Minnetonka 7 and 101 area. Actually at a moderate
rate with a bit of wind.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

1/4" here hardly snowing at this time


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Looks like it will be out of here by 6:00 am. (my area)


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hmmm..... I'm VERY close to an inch..... 

I guess I just wait it out. By the time I try to go do anything now, I could be rolling by 6 am, everything will be open and not able to do much.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1963726 said:


> Hmmm..... I'm VERY close to an inch.....
> 
> I guess I just wait it out. By the time I try to go do anything now, I could be rolling by 6 am, everything will be open and not able to do much.


That's the problem. Be rolling by 6 to get stuck in rush our and everything will be open and you can't do anything. I'm trying to wait it out till at least after rush hour then salt drive lanes and let traffic take care of some of it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looking at the traffic cams, I probably have the most snow.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1963729 said:


> Looking at the traffic cams, I probably have the most snow.


I only have 1/4" here


----------



## TKLAWN

High of 26deg. 

The 1/4inch I got will melt later.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1963730 said:


> I only have 1/4" here


Yep, that's about it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Forest Lake is less than 1/2". State / County haven't been out.

Looks like one band from Wyoming to North Branch went through.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

TKLAWN;1963734 said:


> High of 26deg.
> 
> The 1/4inch I got will melt later.


The News said the suns strength is the same this time of year as early October.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO;1963744 said:


> The News said the suns strength is the same this time of year as early October.


I'm gonna need it today... Now I have another inch on the hourly, on top of the 3/4" I already have.


----------



## SnowGuy73

9° breezy light snow.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

3/8-7/16 here it's hard to tell


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So I have 3/4" at my house, just north of Wyoming. Buddy has 3/4" just south of Chisago.

Djagusch has 3/4" in St. Croix Falls area, there's about an inch in North Branch.

I'm in Lindstrom, at the school right on Hwy 8 between Lindstrom and Center City, there's not even a 1/2"???????????


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Just taped 0.4" to 0.5" Looks like that's the end of the snow for me.


----------



## andersman02

Bville has about 5/8"


----------



## CityGuy

8°
Feels like -4


----------



## SnowGuy73

Roughly 1/2".


----------



## NorthernProServ

From here to golden valley about 1/2" to 3/4"


----------



## Green Grass

Maybe 1/2" but the county has been by a few times


----------



## NorthernProServ

New hope is out plowing, the mains at least...


----------



## Polarismalibu

City just went by blades down


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1963810 said:


> New hope is out plowing, the mains at least...


Same here..


----------



## Polarismalibu

I see a nap in my future today. Glad we didn't get much snow


----------



## PremierL&L

Anyone got a report from Plymouth got a report of an inch hard to believe but looking for any confirmation without having to waste my time driving there


----------



## Polarismalibu

PremierL&L;1963831 said:


> Anyone got a report from Plymouth got a report of an inch hard to believe but looking for any confirmation without having to waste my time driving there


I find that hard to believe. Stranger things have happened though


----------



## NorthernProServ

PremierL&L;1963831 said:


> Anyone got a report from Plymouth got a report of an inch hard to believe but looking for any confirmation without having to waste my time driving there


Was just on New Hope /Plymouth boarder, about 1/2"


----------



## Doughboy12

More than a 1/4 less than half. I would call it 3/8 but I didn't measure. 
8 deg when I left @7


----------



## Doughboy12

Kinda quiet in here for a "snow" event day. :laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

I've never seen so many plows on trucks. Must be noticing them more but man there must have been 10 just in the area of 42 and Cedar. (Apple Valley)


----------



## PremierL&L

Doughboy12;1963844 said:


> I've never seen so many plows on trucks. Must be noticing them more but man there must have been 10 just in the area of 42 and Cedar. (Apple Valley)


Well i haven't seen any just two salt trucks.


----------



## Doughboy12

PremierL&L;1963846 said:


> Well i haven't seen any just two salt trucks.


I may have exaggerated but there was more than 6 and less than 11. 
....and no I wasn't one of them. :waving:


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;1963844 said:


> I've never seen so many plows on trucks. Must be noticing them more but man there must have been 10 just in the area of 42 and Cedar. (Apple Valley)


Its all the silly homeowners taking their plow to work.  :waving:


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1963844 said:


> I've never seen so many plows on trucks. Must be noticing them more but man there must have been 10 just in the area of 42 and Cedar. (Apple Valley)


All driving around checking stites or salting walks probably.


----------



## wizardsr

Anyone out salting? Or are we all just waiting to see if it melts? I haven't checked any of mine, but hear the roads are glare ice.


----------



## Polarismalibu

wizardsr;1963852 said:


> Anyone out salting? Or are we all just waiting to see if it melts? I haven't checked any of mine, but hear the roads are glare ice.


Gf said the drive to work wasn't bad at all. Could be worse down by you though.

I haven't salted anything


----------



## qualitycut

Supposedly about an inch at home.


----------



## Green Grass

wizardsr;1963852 said:


> Anyone out salting? Or are we all just waiting to see if it melts? I haven't checked any of mine, but hear the roads are glare ice.


I have not left my couch yet.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1963854 said:


> Supposedly about an inch at home.


Doubt it. Just left Vadnais Heights, 1/3". You got Snow reporting 1/2", another report from Burnsville at 5/8".


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1963855 said:


> I have not left my couch yet.


Same here. Way to comfy


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1963854 said:


> Supposedly about an inch at home.


Someone's ruler is worn down then


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1963857 said:


> Doubt it. Just left Vadnais Heights, 1/3". You got Snow reporting 1/2", another report from Burnsville at 5/8".


So i may have been right with my .5in prediction.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Doughboy12;1963844 said:


> I've never seen so many plows on trucks. Must be noticing them more but man there must have been 10 just in the area of 42 and Cedar. (Apple Valley)


Yep, I'm think I am heading out with the plow as well.
I just put a couple of signs on my truck

*PLEASE HELP...WILL PLOW FOR FOOD*


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1963863 said:


> So i may have been right with my .5in prediction.


If it's all done.....what about the snow coming down from ND?


----------



## Bill1090

I got around 1/4" here. Not looking promising.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1963877 said:


> If it's all done.....what about the snow coming down from ND?


That looks like a whole lot of nothing to me


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1963854 said:


> Supposedly about an inch at home.


Pretty close to that here.


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1963860 said:


> Someone's ruler is worn down then


Must be a SSS ruler.


----------



## wizardsr

Polarismalibu;1963853 said:


> Gf said the drive to work wasn't bad at all. Could be worse down by you though.
> 
> I haven't salted anything


My Gf said 65 was a skating rink from Isanti to Blaine, and 252 was a mess as well. I got an email from 1 customer asking where we were. I haven't left the couch yet either...


----------



## qualitycut

So buddy said goes anywhere from .5 to 1.25 depending on neighborhood.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1963882 said:


> Pretty close to that here.


Of course there is.....





:laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1963888 said:


> So buddy said goes anywhere from .5 to 1.25 depending on neighborhood.


Drifting.

Maurices in Forest Lake has 2.5" on half of the lot / sidewalk. WalMart's lot is clear.


----------



## Polarismalibu

City went by again


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;1963848 said:


> Its all the silly homeowners taking their plow to work.  :waving:


Hey now...


----------



## Bill1090

Township is out plowing.


----------



## qualitycut

Well my guy works till 3 then maybhave him do 1 inch stuff. If i get any emails i will have him to them and say we were waiting because we were supposed to get a little more. Sounds like 3/4 is the concensus


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1963908 said:


> Well my guy works till 3 then maybhave him do 1 inch stuff. If i get any emails i will have him to them and say we were waiting because we were supposed to get a little more. Sounds like 3/4 is the concensus


Let me know if you need something. Done at noon but have a retirement lunch to attend.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

At a half inch here, side streets are ok freeways are glass


----------



## Bill1090

Radar shows it will be out of here in 20. Looks like I'll end up with 1/2".


----------



## banonea

so far all I have seen is no more than a half an inch here, I'll checking accounts right now


----------



## Bill1090

Boats were frozen to the trailers at the Bassmaster Classic this morning.


----------



## Ranger620

I got a new guy starting so if you see a guy plowing in north metro :waving: Figure its a good one at 1/2"-3/4" for him to get used to places and the truck. Thats about the only reason im plowing. I think my one customer will want a full clean up thoughThumbs Up


----------



## skorum03

Maybe 3/4" on this side of the river. Going to take care of my grandparents driveway and thats about it.


----------



## Ranger620

Bill1090;1963925 said:


> Boats were frozen to the trailers at the Bassmaster Classic this morning.


Saw that. 10 deg over there. Said they had to let boats sit on the trailer in the water for ten + minutes to get them off


----------



## Camden

I've never seen so many people out plowing a half an inch of snow. 

We did the sidewalks this morning and shook a little salt and that's it. No calls from anyone.


----------



## mnlefty

SSS Inc.;1963882 said:


> Pretty close to that here.


This... I don't measure anymore but it was close to an inch. Close enough I may have done the 1" resi seasonals i used to do. Pretty fluffy and an easy shovel though.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;1963925 said:


> Boats were frozen to the trailers at the Bassmaster Classic this morning.


All bit one. And he slammed it into another boat thinking it would have been frozen


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1963905 said:


> Hey now...


Not to many homeowners have a mvp3 ether lol

You must have known you could get work anytime you wanted from one of us!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1963972 said:


> Not to many homeowners have a mvp3 ether lol
> 
> You must have known you could get work anytime you wanted from one of us!


Any word on the truck?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like I better finish these walks and get home and get some sleep.

NWS still has .6" for me. Just about all of the meteo still show an inch today.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1963976 said:


> Any word on the truck?


Sounds like next Friday I'll have it back

Abra is pretty slow it seems like


----------



## CityGuy

Made it to Duluth.
Snowing harder here.


----------



## CityGuy

At 7 west for a burger and then some sight seeing.


----------



## CityGuy

She was surprised I pulled this off without her knowing.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1963984 said:


> At 7 west for a burger and then some sight seeing.


This the last getaway before the baby? That's coming up soon isn't it?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Alright. 2 "snowfalls" ago, I went and bought a new 48" snowplow for these townhomes in WBL. 


It just isn't working for me, I remember now why I don't use one here.

If anyone wants it, $50. If not, I'll throw it on CL. I'm in WBL for another 1/2 hour, then heading to Harbor Freight in St. Paul. I'll bring it to someone (within reason) or meet someone if wanted.

Call or text me.

651-two-4-eight- 9728.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;1963981 said:


> Sounds like next Friday I'll have it back
> 
> Abra is pretty slow it seems like


Did there end up being any steering/ suspension damage ?


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;1964003 said:


> Did there end up being any steering/ suspension damage ?


Yeah I knew there was. The driver side suspension was pushed back over 2"


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1964001 said:


> Alright. 2 "snowfalls" ago, I went and bought a new 48" snowplow for these townhomes in WBL.
> 
> It just isn't working for me, I remember now why I don't use one here.
> 
> If anyone wants it, $50. If not, I'll throw it on CL. I'm in WBL for another 1/2 hour, then heading to Harbor Freight in St. Paul. I'll bring it to someone (within reason) or meet someone if wanted.
> 
> Call or text me.
> 
> 651-two-4-eight- 9728.


Shoulda said that yesterday when you were in my area


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;1963931 said:


> I got a new guy starting so if you see a guy plowing in north metro :waving: Figure its a good one at 1/2"-3/4" for him to get used to places and the truck. Thats about the only reason im plowing. I think my one customer will want a full clean up thoughThumbs Up


Good training snow fall.....


----------



## banonea

Camden;1963941 said:


> I've never seen so many people out plowing a half an inch of snow.
> 
> We did the sidewalks this morning and shook a little salt and that's it. No calls from anyone.


We didn't touch anything yet. Waiting to see if there is anything else that galls then we will go out tonight. ......It will give me a chance to try out the new hide way strobes I am installing on my truck. Got tired of the wolo strobe controller burning out so i designed my own for 1/3 the price with 550 lumen led bulbs.

Photo to follow soon


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;1963985 said:


> She was surprised I pulled this off without her knowing.


Good job.......have fun and don't do anything I wouldn't do (that dont leave much)


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1964005 said:


> Shoulda said that yesterday when you were in my area


I can be back to **** Rapids........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS took the .6" out of my forecast.

Now I gotta decide what to do. Essentially Wyoming is the only place to plow, maybe Chisago. Suppose I'll call 2 guys in tonight and let them work.....won't take long.

About 8 locations and most will already be shoveled and most will already be packed down.

Maybe I'll just run it myself.

What to do, what to do....


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1963985 said:


> She was surprised I pulled this off without her knowing.


We ALL are surprised!! Thumbs Up


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1964033 said:


> I can be back to **** Rapids........


Maybe next time if you still have it. Truck I'm driving is cafed up so that's a far drive. I need my ford back


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1964036 said:


> NWS took the .6" out of my forecast.
> 
> Now I gotta decide what to do. Essentially Wyoming is the only place to plow, maybe Chisago. Suppose I'll call 2 guys in tonight and let them work.....won't take long.
> 
> About 8 locations and most will already be shoveled and most will already be packed down.
> 
> Maybe I'll just run it myself.
> 
> What to do, what to do....


Sounds like a run it yourself and save some money


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1964036 said:


> NWS took the .6" out of my forecast.
> 
> Now I gotta decide what to do. Essentially Wyoming is the only place to plow, maybe Chisago. Suppose I'll call 2 guys in tonight and let them work.....won't take long.
> 
> About 8 locations and most will already be shoveled and most will already be packed down.
> 
> Maybe I'll just run it myself.
> 
> What to do, what to do....


Less then 6 hours?....do it yourself I'd say.


----------



## NorthernProServ

^^^that's if there is no shoveling


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;1963983 said:


> Made it to Duluth.
> Snowing harder here.


I'm gonna leave here in a few hours. I'll be at the deck all week end at the boat show if you drive by :waving:


----------



## NorthernProServ

radar has some blues coming in from the west


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1964036 said:


> NWS took the .6" out of my forecast.
> 
> Now I gotta decide what to do. Essentially Wyoming is the only place to plow, maybe Chisago. Suppose I'll call 2 guys in tonight and let them work.....won't take long.
> 
> About 8 locations and most will already be shoveled and most will already be packed down.
> 
> Maybe I'll just run it myself.
> 
> What to do, what to do....


I'd call one guy in just in case...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Shovel has been sold.

Dahl says an additional coating.


----------



## Bill1090

Up to 18* out. HEAT WAVE!


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1963986 said:


> This the last getaway before the baby? That's coming up soon isn't it?


Begining of may.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1964137 said:


> Begining of may.


Oh you still got time then. Maybe we will share a birthday mine is May 9th


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;1964137 said:


> Begining of may.


You have plenty of time to get everything done then.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1964015 said:


> Good job.......have fun and don't do anything I wouldn't do (that dont leave much)


Just leaves out gravy.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1964089 said:


> I'm gonna leave here in a few hours. I'll be at the deck all week end at the boat show if you drive by :waving:


I am right across the bay right next to the lift bridge.


----------



## NorthernProServ

CityGuy;1964163 said:


> I am right across the bay right next to the lift bridge.


Walk down to the canal and wave for us!:waving::waving::waving:

http://www.lsmma.com/webcam/webcam_st.html


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;1964158 said:


> Just leaves out gravy.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:

Never know, she may want the gravy Thumbs Up


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1963972 said:


> Not to many homeowners have a mvp3 ether lol
> 
> You must have known you could get work anytime you wanted from one of us!


Go big or go home... Or I'm over compensating...lol


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1964146 said:


> Oh you still got time then. Maybe we will share a birthday mine is May 9th


I'm the 12th


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1964098 said:


> Shovel has been sold.
> 
> Dahl says an additional coating.


See what I get for not paying attention for an hour or 2...


----------



## Doughboy12

NorthernProServ;1964174 said:


> Walk down to the canal and wave for us!:waving::waving::waving:
> 
> http://www.lsmma.com/webcam/webcam_st.html


Climb the fence. I want to see you at the lighthouse. :waving:


----------



## NorthernProServ

Does anybody have a automatic paper folder? 

Need to buy one soon I think, there is just WAY to much to fold now.

Good one to buy?


----------



## djagusch

NorthernProServ;1964202 said:


> Does anybody have a automatic paper folder?
> 
> Need to buy one soon I think, there is just WAY to much to fold now.
> 
> Good one to buy?


You married? If so you already paid for it. Just learn to get it to work.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1964187 said:


> I'm the 12th


There are so many in May. It's all the September birthdays hanging out in there birthday suits


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;1964202 said:


> Does anybody have a automatic paper folder?
> 
> Need to buy one soon I think, there is just WAY to much to fold now.
> 
> Good one to buy?


I haven't had to fold or mail a invoice sense 2012 all email now


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1964184 said:


> Go big or go home... Or I'm over compensating...lol


Is it a 9.5'? You should probably get the wings too

https://www.4qte.com/product_details.php?PRODUCT_ID=593


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My oldest turned 13 last weekend. He's coming out to shovel for me tonight.


----------



## qualitycut

Meteo flat through next Fri


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1964233 said:


> My oldest turned 13 last weekend. He's coming out to shovel for me tonight.


Did you tell him you will take it off his rent?


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1964227 said:


> Is it a 9.5'? You should probably get the wings too
> 
> https://www.4qte.com/product_details.php?PRODUCT_ID=593


No. Just 8.5. I had to Stop at some point.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1964236 said:


> Did you tell him you will take it off his rent?


Cell phone bill.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1964233 said:


> My oldest turned 13 last weekend. He's coming out to shovel for me tonight.


Thats good, built in employees. I was running a Rubber tired roller at 11. I loved working as a kid. Plus I always had more money than my friends.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1964250 said:


> Thats good, built in employees. I was running a Rubber tired roller at 11. I loved working as a kid. Plus I always had more money than my friends.


I started when I was 16. Always had money when I was young.

Hopefully try to show the kid the same.


----------



## 09Daxman

Ok so I found a 95 chevy dually dump diesel, it's been sitting for 9 months, and it doesn't run. They drove it to the spot that they parked it 9 months ago. The dump box has a couple of rust holes in the sides, the cab is actually pretty decent, 60k miles, auto, 4x4, they said 1200 bucks. Decent deal?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

09Daxman;1964260 said:


> Ok so I found a 95 chevy dually dump diesel, it's been sitting for 9 months, and it doesn't run. They drove it to the spot that they parked it 9 months ago. The dump box has a couple of rust holes in the sides, the cab is actually pretty decent, 60k miles, auto, 4x4, they said 1200 bucks. Decent deal?


Only if you think you can get it to run without spending $5,000.

Or if you think you can get $5,000 by parting it out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like cold air won out and keeps the additional snow to the south.


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1964265 said:


> Only if you think you can get it to run without spending $5,000.
> 
> Or if you think you can get $5,000 by parting it out.


probably just gelled to hell oil is like a rock and needs a set of batteries and a plug in to get that oil thinned out


----------



## 09Daxman

albhb3;1964270 said:


> probably just gelled to hell oil is like a rock and needs a set of batteries and a plug in to get that oil thinned out


That's kinda what I was thinking. Get it in a heated garage plugged in, new fuel in it with fuel filter.


----------



## albhb3

can people please learn how to drive around this state. It was like the first flake of the season fell today


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Just a little axle grease and it will be as good as new.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1964258 said:


> I started when I was 16. Always had money when I was young.
> 
> Hopefully try to show the kid the same.


That's how I was. Started at 15 and with no bills to pay I was rolling in the money compaired to everyone else


----------



## Ranger620

Off to duluth.... Finally


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1964295 said:


> Off to duluth.... Finally


 I'm off to see my future sidewalk shoveler.(15 years to go) The up the cabin in the morning


----------



## albhb3

Ranger620;1964295 said:


> Off to duluth.... Finally


lucky what you doing up there


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;1964300 said:


> I'm off to see my future sidewalk shoveler.(15 years to go) The up the cabin in the morning


if ya start em about 7-8-9 would be better wesport get that work ethic in them early hell I was unloading wagons full of square bales by then... then again at 25 I've got 2 bad rotator cuffs, a ankle that snaps and cracks when moves


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1964233 said:


> My oldest turned 13 last weekend. He's coming out to shovel for me tonight.


Awesome... build that work ethic


----------



## Ranger620

albhb3;1964305 said:


> lucky what you doing up there


Helping a buddy of mine at a booth at the boat show


----------



## NorthernProServ

Hammer on 11


----------



## banonea

djagusch;1964212 said:


> You married? If so you already paid for it. Just learn to get it to work.


Daaaaaaaammmmmm.


----------



## banonea

09Daxman;1964260 said:


> Ok so I found a 95 chevy dually dump diesel, it's been sitting for 9 months, and it doesn't run. They drove it to the spot that they parked it 9 months ago. The dump box has a couple of rust holes in the sides, the cab is actually pretty decent, 60k miles, auto, 4x4, they said 1200 bucks. Decent deal?


If ypu dont buy it, give me the info and i will......


----------



## albhb3

anyone got an Ibeam laying around that they want to get rid off. Starting a splitter build


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Working in Chisago City..... You'll have a black parking lot, but then 8" deep 2' wide next to the building and have to end up pushing it across the black parking lot.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1964394 said:


> Working in Chisago City..... You'll have a black parking lot, but then 8" deep 2' wide next to the building and have to end up pushing it across the black parking lot.


Thought you had v plows..... Scoop mode me boy


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1964394 said:


> Working in Chisago City..... You'll have a black parking lot, but then 8" deep 2' wide next to the building and have to end up pushing it across the black parking lot.


Isnt drifting extra?


----------



## NorthernProServ

I just measured a hair under 1" in a Bloomington parking lot, I think SSS and quality are using the same ruler this time it looks like.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1964412 said:


> I just measured a hair under 1" in a Bloomington parking lot, I think SSS and quality are using the same ruler this time it looks like.


Whats that supposed to mean


----------



## SSS Inc.

NorthernProServ;1964412 said:


> I just measured a hair under 1" in a Bloomington parking lot, I think SSS and quality are using the same ruler this time it looks like.


Ha!! Look at all these naysayers that don't believe me. Suck it losers!


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1964415 said:


> Ha!! Look at all these naysayers that don't believe me. Suck it losers!


I had an inch too.


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal.........Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1964425 said:


> I had an inch too.


Hey now..........


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1964433 said:


> Hey now..........


What...???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Odd....it's only plowable on the per time accounts. For whatever reason, all the contracts have compacted down to 3/4" or less.


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal.........


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1964440 said:


> Odd....it's only plowable on the per time accounts. For whatever reason, all the contracts have compacted down to 3/4" or less.


Until they all call tomorrow


----------



## SSS Inc.

Dredge is on!


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1964445 said:


> Dredge is on!


Tony Beets? I can't watch it "live." Just can't take the commercials.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1964440 said:


> Odd....it's only plowable on the per time accounts. For whatever reason, all the contracts have compacted down to 3/4" or less.


Hahahaha... Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1964445 said:


> Dredge is on!


I really want to see this thing work!

Edit: How did 2 buckets disappear...


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;1964453 said:


> I really want to see this thing work!
> 
> Edit: How did 2 buckets disappear...


Spoiler alert: They show up in the back of a pick up.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1964447 said:


> Tony Beets? I can't watch it "live." Just can't take the commercials.


Its a good one.


----------



## Doughboy12

2-0 Wild end of first.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1964456 said:


> Its a good one.


It goes on the DVR every week. Some weeks I start it 1/2 way through and catch up at the end.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1964455 said:


> Spoiler alert: They show up in the back of a pick up.


How did you know??????


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;1964459 said:


> It goes on the DVR every week. Some weeks I start it 1/2 way through and catch up at the end.


Same here... I hardly watch any "live" shows anymore... except for sports


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1964460 said:


> How did you know??????


They show too much in the teasers.


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;1964463 said:


> Same here... I hardly watch any "live" shows anymore... except for sports


Absolutely this^^^^^^^^^


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1964444 said:


> Until they all call tomorrow


Nah, it really is borderline to even plow.

I'm out more trying to get my kid to start to learn to work more than NEEDING to plow.


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1964468 said:


> Nah, it really is borderline to even plow.
> 
> I'm out more trying to get my kid to start to learn to work more than NEEDING to plow.


just drop him off and tell him to call when hes done..

naw don't do that we will see you on the news in the morning


----------



## cbservicesllc

These Alaskan Bush People are... Interesting...


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1964470 said:


> These Alaskan Bush People are... Interesting...


Its a great show. I got hooked last season.


----------



## albhb3

cbservicesllc;1964470 said:


> These Alaskan Bush People are... Interesting...


good times... Im getting my fill of those 2 biotches from wisco on 20/20 give em the chair

Jeebus


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal............!!!


----------



## CityGuy

About an inch of snow up here. Still slightly snowing.


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;1964470 said:


> These Alaskan Bush People are... Interesting...


Yep... Goofy as all get out.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1964414 said:


> Whats that supposed to mean


Oh Nothing, dont worry 

(Just let SSS have his moment with this one )


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1964476 said:


> Yep... Goofy as all get out.


Goofy, yes. But they are sure hard workers and seem like all around good people.


----------



## albhb3

Doughboy12;1964474 said:


> Goal............!!!


keep up the good work


----------



## Doughboy12

3-0 Wild. End of two.


----------



## CityGuy

16 and light snow


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1964481 said:


> 3-0 Wild. End of two.


No fsn here. Piss me off


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1964483 said:


> No fsn here. Piss me off


They look good plus they are getting 90% of the bounces. 
It's an entertaining up beat game. Wild have taken NO penalties. Good thing cause theOilers PP has been hot.
(No penalties ether side in the game.)


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1964483 said:


> No fsn here. Piss me off


Wait, you aren't up there to watch TV...I thought you went to cuddle? :laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1964490 said:


> Wait, you aren't up there to watch TV...I thought you went to cuddle? :laughing:


Someone is sleeping and it's not me.


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1964491 said:


> Someone is sleeping and it's not me.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1964491 said:


> Someone is sleeping and it's not me.


You're doing it wrong....
How did you ever get to this point? :waving:


----------



## Doughboy12

Getting pretty sloppy...


----------



## Doughboy12

Tripping Prosser. 
Getting out played now.


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1964494 said:


> You're doing it wrong....
> How did you ever get to this point? :waving:


Tired her out looking at trains today.


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1964494 said:


> You're doing it wrong....
> How did you ever get to this point? :waving:


That line reminds me of Backdraft. Your doing it wrong.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1964498 said:


> Tired her out looking at trains today.


Atta boy...
Wild have now killed the last 30 PP's against.


----------



## albhb3

Doughboy12;1964497 said:


> Tripping Prosser.
> Getting out played now.


its the dreaded 3 goal lead


----------



## cbservicesllc

Wow 30 kills in a row for the Wild? Hard to believe this is the same team from earlier in the season...


----------



## Doughboy12

I just want the shut-out.....!


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1964504 said:


> I just want the shut-out.....!


This......


----------



## Doughboy12

3:40 to go. Face off in the Wild end....
Fingers crossed.


----------



## Doughboy12

Fight ......










In the crowd.


----------



## Doughboy12

Guy threw his Oilers jersey over the glass. :laughing:
Crowd didn't care for it much and someone took a run at him.











They told us but didn't show. 
Goal............!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goal,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Doughboy12

Fontane should have a hat trick. Was robbed in the second buy a highlight real stab.


----------



## Doughboy12

That's the game. 4-0.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Dubnyk
.......................


----------



## Bill1090

And now for some curling action!


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1964515 said:


> Dubnyk
> .......................


This .........


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;1964516 said:


> And now for some curling action!


Gold and bush ppl up next for me.


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;1964518 said:


> Gold and bush ppl up next for me.


I have Gold Rush recording.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;1964516 said:


> And now for some curling action!


Me and one of the kids were watching that earlier. US vs. Japan. Women


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;1964520 said:


> Me and one of the kids were watching that earlier. US vs. Japan. Women


US vs China men now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;1964521 said:


> US vs China men now.


Oh I'm watching again. China has the Hammer.


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;1964522 said:


> Oh I'm watching again. China has the Hammer.


They have a lower center of gravity. I'm going with the US for the win.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;1964524 said:


> They have a lower center of gravity. I'm going with the US for the win.


Its only the third End so we will see!

Bad shot China.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My shoveler has fallen asleep. 

He was set to go as long as needed.


----------



## Bill1090

That one had some power to it!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;1964529 said:


> That one had some power to it!!


Yeah it did.

I need some of those shoes. One that grips, one that slides.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1964526 said:


> My shoveler has fallen asleep.
> 
> He was set to go as long as needed.


Now just get a pusher for your tractor and he can cover your schools.


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;1964530 said:


> Yeah it did.
> 
> I need some of those shoes. One that grips, one that slides.


Maybe next year you should add a curling lane?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Nice rock placement!!!


USA USA


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'll have to disable the heated seat on the passenger side. He turned it on and knocked himself out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1964531 said:


> Now just get a pusher for your tractor and he can cover your schools.


Be a while for that yet. Besides, I use the tractor for a whole route in Wyoming.


----------



## Bill1090

sss inc.;1964533 said:


> nice rock placement!!!
> 
> Usa usa


#winning!..


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;1964532 said:


> Maybe next year you should add a curling lane?


Funny you should mention that. I was trying to think of a curling like game I could make for winter b-day parties etc. Kind of like a mini curling set up. Maybe make some "rocks" out of wood or something.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Nooooo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;1964538 said:


> Funny you should mention that. I was trying to think of a curling like game I could make for winter b-day parties etc. Kind of like a mini curling set up. Maybe make some "rocks" out of wood or something.


It probably wouldn't be hard to build. Do I see a PS curling match in the future?


----------



## Bill1090

That dude had awesome hair!


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1964536 said:


> Be a while for that yet. Besides, I use the tractor for a whole route in Wyoming.


I see. Shoveling builds character anyways!


----------



## Bill1090

3-1 after 5.


----------



## 09Daxman

banonea;1964372 said:


> If ypu dont buy it, give me the info and i will......


I'm still up in the air about but I will let you know.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1964535 said:


> I'll have to disable the heated seat on the passenger side. He turned it on and knocked himself out.


Turn the ac seat on and he will be good to go again!


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;1964491 said:


> Someone is sleeping and it's not me.


No Gravy tonight..........


----------



## banonea

09Daxman;1964554 said:


> I'm still up in the air about but I will let you know.


sounds good


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1964561 said:


> Turn the ac seat on and he will be good to go again!


Took him home. Had one section left to shovel anyways. Can't dissuade him right off the bat.


----------



## CityGuy

8° 
Feels like 0 out.


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1964514 said:


> That's the game. 4-0.


Nice........


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1964563 said:


> No Gravy tonight..........


Was earlier but no late night.


----------



## SnowGuy73

17° breezy overcast.


----------



## CityGuy

5°
Feels like -3
Slight breeze up here.


----------



## djagusch

CityGuy;1964623 said:


> 5°
> Feels like -3
> Slight breeze up here.


You should still be sleeping or having breakfast in bed.


----------



## TKLAWN

Snow will start in 19min.


----------



## TKLAWN

Hmmm..... 

User name:Novak

Hobbies: weather forecasting

Location:Rochester


----------



## Bill1090

23* and clear....


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

MPLS cop was shot this morning, in stable condition


----------



## skorum03

Bill1090;1964650 said:


> 23* and clear....


Down in your area for the weekend. More snow down here than up by the rest of us (most)


----------



## Polarismalibu

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1964656 said:


> MPLS cop was shot this morning, in stable condition


Sounds like a fake call just to get then out there to shoot one


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light snow here.


----------



## banonea

TKLAWN;1964643 said:


> Hmmm.....
> 
> User name:Novak
> 
> Hobbies: weather forecasting
> 
> Location:Rochester


Really.........


----------



## 09Daxman

Anyone have a deck over trailer I could rent that could haul a truck? Or know a place that I could rent one?


----------



## albhb3

09Daxman;1964728 said:


> Anyone have a deck over trailer I could rent that could haul a truck? Or know a place that I could rent one?


uhaulThumbs Up


----------



## banonea

09Daxman;1964728 said:


> Anyone have a deck over trailer I could rent that could haul a truck? Or know a place that I could rent one?


I dont have a deck over but i got a trailer that will haul a truck. Tilt bed. It is in Rochester.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1964643 said:


> Hmmm.....
> 
> User name:Novak
> 
> Hobbies: weather forecasting
> 
> Location:Rochester


Thats why he know we were cool when he responded to my Facebook post.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Polarismalibu;1964690 said:


> Sounds like a fake call just to get then out there to shoot one


Kinda what it sounds like.

On a weather note, I have water starting to drip off the roof. The sun is getting warm


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

TKLAWN;1964643 said:


> Hmmm.....
> 
> User name:Novak
> 
> Hobbies: weather forecasting
> 
> Location:Rochester


Probably to see what Unit posts


----------



## banonea

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1964759 said:


> Kinda what it sounds like.
> 
> On a weather note, I have water starting to drip off the roof. The sun is getting warm


sun.......where, not here


----------



## 09Daxman

banonea;1964737 said:


> I dont have a deck over but i got a trailer that will haul a truck. Tilt bed. It is in Rochester.


Can you shoot me a text? 651 308 twosixfiveone


----------



## banonea

09Daxman;1964765 said:


> Can you shoot me a text? 651 308 twosixfiveone


just tried calling you


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;1964767 said:


> just tried calling you


He didn't want to talk to you! :laughing:


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;1964814 said:


> He didn't want to talk to you! :laughing:


Lol.... he called me back.


----------



## albhb3

banonea;1964767 said:


> just tried calling you


how 20th century of you


----------



## banonea

albhb3;1964836 said:


> how 20th century


?...........


----------



## 09Daxman

Ya no one talks on the phone now, it's only text or tweet or post. Come on now get with it. 

But thanks again with the offer I decided I wanted to stay on the old ladies good side and pass on the truck so if anyone what's to go look at it let me know I can give you the guys number. The truck really doesn't look that bad.


----------



## Polarismalibu

2" trigger account just called complaining we never plowed.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Nobody has noticed the NAM climbing for Tuesday Morning???? Another borderline snow! OH NO!


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;1964910 said:


> 2" trigger account just called complaining we never plowed.


go on.......


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;1964915 said:


> Nobody has noticed the NAM climbing for Tuesday Morning???? Another borderline snow! OH NO!


that's exhausting trying to keep up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1964915 said:


> Nobody has noticed the NAM climbing for Tuesday Morning???? Another borderline snow! OH NO!


It's only Saturday.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Polarismalibu;1964910 said:


> 2" trigger account just called complaining we never plowed.


And you said?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1964933 said:


> And you said?


"Sorry, ABRA has taken too long to get my truck out of the shop. I should be there next Saturday".


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1964950 said:


> "Sorry, ABRA has taken too long to get my truck out of the shop. I should be there next Saturday".


Oh that old excuse


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1964950 said:


> "Sorry, ABRA has taken too long to get my truck out of the shop. I should be there next Saturday".


What did you actually say? DO YOU OWN A RULER?!?!?


----------



## djagusch

09Daxman;1964862 said:


> Ya no one talks on the phone now, it's only text or tweet or post. Come on now get with it.
> 
> But thanks again with the offer I decided I wanted to stay on the old ladies good side and pass on the truck so if anyone what's to go look at it let me know I can give you the guys number. The truck really doesn't look that bad.


I pmd you for the info.


----------



## CityGuy

djagusch;1964624 said:


> You should still be sleeping or having breakfast in bed.


Usual schedule up here, up at 5 and watched a beautiful sunrise.


----------



## albhb3

so whats the over under on Danica Patrick physically assaulting a driver on sunday....


----------



## Polarismalibu

We were gonna plow it and charge them


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;1964995 said:


> We were gonna plow it and charge them


take a pick I wanna see this 2 inches


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;1964997 said:


> take a pick I wanna see this 2 inches


There is no 2" that's why they will get charged if anyone dose it. I can't go I'm sick


----------



## Bill1090

Moderate snow happening here. Starting to coat the walks.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1964915 said:


> Nobody has noticed the NAM climbing for Tuesday Morning???? Another borderline snow! OH NO!


Bring it on.

What's it looking like for totals?


----------



## CityGuy

11 partly sunny 
Feels like- 9


----------



## CityGuy

The view from our deck.


----------



## CityGuy

Pizza Lucie for dinner. What's good?


----------



## Bill1090

Bill1090;1965000 said:


> Moderate snow happening here. Starting to coat the walks.


And now it's done.


----------



## Polarismalibu

This lot has 2-4" in it wtf


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1965028 said:


> This lot has 2-4" in it wtf


Like my stuff when I was driving around last night.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1965028 said:


> This lot has 2-4" in it wtf


Ooo ohh someone screwed up


----------



## qualitycut

We get any melt in the cities today


----------



## MNPLOWCO

CityGuy;1965004 said:


> The view from our deck.


Wow. That is fantastic. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TKLAWN

CityGuy;1965005 said:


> Pizza Lucie for dinner. What's good?


Try the baked potato pizza, it sounds a little strange but it's delicious!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1965040 said:


> We get any melt in the cities today


Hopefully. Never went to check my zero walks after the dusting of snow that went through.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO;1965042 said:


> Wow. That is fantastic. Thanks for sharing.


Ever hear from the bus company??


----------



## mnlefty

qualitycut;1965040 said:


> We get any melt in the cities today


Not tons, but my concrete drive was melting down some when the sun was blasting this afternoon.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1965039 said:


> Ooo ohh someone screwed up


I don't even care anymore,


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22;1965051 said:


> Ever hear from the bus company??


Yes I did. Thanks for asking. Sent them the dealer quote and they are
cutting me a check! Thumbs Up


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bouncing around in a skid with a high fever dose not go over well


----------



## 09Daxman

djagusch;1964981 said:


> I pmd you for the info.


Let me know if you get it, I wanna know what it takes to get it running.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1965050 said:


> Hopefully. Never went to check my zero walks after the dusting of snow that went through.


You're good.

We had a coating from this morning and whatever was left from Friday 
Most everything burned off to dry pavement.


----------



## qualitycut

Just got back to cabin and the inch we got over the last couple days melted off the windows and truck


----------



## qualitycut

How warm did it get in the cities


----------



## albhb3

everything melted and dried here as well. Ive decided to lock myself in the house tomorrow after the kid is picked up dropped him off for the day at the wifes parents house....im gonna enjoy a night of sleep


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That was a solid 18 wings and 1/2 large sausage pizza.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1965073 said:


> How warm did it get in the cities


20ish cold wind not to pleasant


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1965076 said:


> That was a solid 18 wings and 1/2 large sausage pizza.


Geez fatty McButter pants.


----------



## CityGuy

TKLAWN;1965044 said:


> Try the baked potato pizza, it sounds a little strange but it's delicious!


Talked the wife into it and wow. Going to have to have that again. Delicious.


----------



## Bill1090

Ended up buying more GS cookies today. I think I should put a kid at the door of different stores selling landscape services. It's impossible to say no....and I'm really not a fan of kids!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1965096 said:


> Geez fatty McButter pants.


Added in a 1/2 gallon of gelato.


----------



## Green Grass

I am starting to think that this thing is broken.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;1965153 said:


> I am starting to think that this thing is broken.


Most guys are busy plowing the drifts in their lots 0" inches on one side and 3" on the other.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1965153 said:


> I am starting to think that this thing is broken.


I was thinking the same


----------



## Doughboy12

I'm trying to get a furnace guy out...
Power exhaust fan went out.


----------



## Doughboy12

I didn't realize how cold it was in here until I jumped in bed. 56


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;1965166 said:


> I'm trying to get a furnace guy out...
> Power exhaust fan went out.


Of course it went out tonight. It's only going to be the coldest night of the season!

Good luck getting it fixed.


----------



## unit28

CT
0630-1830
Complete




Civil twilight


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1965167 said:


> I didn't realize how cold it was in here until I jumped in bed. 56


That's no good!

Feels like that in here because of my fever


----------



## unit28

Ran 102° all week. ....
Pneumonia sucks


Still went to work too


----------



## Camden

unit28;1965172 said:


> Ran 102° all week. ....
> Pneumonia


Sorry to hear that. Knock on wood, I've been pretty healthy this season.


----------



## Polarismalibu

unit28;1965172 said:


> Ran 102° all week. ....
> Pneumonia sucks
> 
> Still went to work too


I have been at 103 all day. Really sucks


----------



## unit28

Polarismalibu;1965174 said:


> I have been at 103 all day. Really sucks


I believe you
Mine was actually 102.5


----------



## unit28

Camden;1965173 said:


> Sorry to hear that. Knock on wood, I've been pretty healthy this season.


It's not as bad as the flu...

just have everything except nauseous and dizzy and also no puking


----------



## Doughboy12

No joy on the repair man. He doesn't have the right part. 
Might have to make it to Monday now.


----------



## Doughboy12

Need this. http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B009JCWI6O?ie=UTF8


----------



## unit28

Phone broke 
Processor and memory fried


Lost a lot of weather resources

Time to upgrade to the S6 galaxy


----------



## unit28

Doughboy12;1965179 said:


> Need this. http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B009JCWI6O?ie=UTF8


Sears......

http://www.sears.com/lawn-garden-blowers-vacuums-all-blowers/b-1255804163?sbf=Brand&sbv=FASCO


----------



## unit28

http://www.sears.com/lawn-garden-blowers-vacuums-all-blowers/b-1255804163?sbf=Brand&sbv=FASCO


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;1965179 said:


> Need this. http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B009JCWI6O?ie=UTF8


I just checked Grainger for you and they don't have it. They've got the A170 plus a whole bunch of other ones but not the A180. Figures!


----------



## Doughboy12

unit28;1965182 said:


> http://www.sears.com/lawn-garden-blowers-vacuums-all-blowers/b-1255804163?sbf=Brand&sbv=FASCO


Your not helping. :waving:
The laughing is keeping me warm though.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1965178 said:


> No joy on the repair man. He doesn't have the right part.
> Might have to make it to Monday now.


Gonna be way to cold to not have heat


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;1965183 said:


> I just checked Grainger for you and they don't have it. They've got the A170 plus a whole bunch of other ones but not the A180. Figures!


If I wait for Amazon to get it here every pipe in the house will be frozen. 
Place in Farmington sells them. I hope they have one.


----------



## Polarismalibu

unit28;1965175 said:


> I believe you
> Mine was actually 102.5


If the headache and dizziness would go away it wouldn't be so bad.

Plowing in the skid probably didn't help ether of those


----------



## unit28

Sorry.......

sears will have one

Stupid cafe link was wrong above......

Try again

http://m.sears.com/search=fasco inducer motor replacement


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1965185 said:


> Gonna be way to cold to not have heat


Might have to add the big buddy to the two electrics that are running.


----------



## Doughboy12

unit28;1965188 said:


> Sears will have one
> 
> Stupid cafe link was wrong above......
> 
> Try again
> 
> http://m.sears.com/search=fasco inducer motor replacement


Problem is now Sears is a bad form of Amazon. Nothing in stock...but they will sell you anything, for double. And ship it to you.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1965189 said:


> Might have to add the big buddy to the two electrics that are running.


Plug in a co2 defector in the room if you do that.


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;1965190 said:


> Problem is now Sears is a bad form of Amazon. Nothing in stock...but they will sell you anything, *for double.* And ship it to you.


You wait, I'm going to find a link to something that's going to blow your mind.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1965191 said:


> Plug in a co2 defector in the room if you do that.


Got one in the bedroom and one downstairs and another in the living room. CO detector???


----------



## Camden

http://www.sears.com/national-brand-alternative-558798-numbered-key-tags-no/p-SPM7510000203

My local Hardware Hank got me the exact same ones for $8. So yeah, Sears wasn't double they were FIVE times as much. Pure insanity!


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;1965194 said:


> http://www.sears.com/national-brand-alternative-558798-numbered-key-tags-no/p-SPM7510000203
> 
> My local Hardware Hank got me the exact same ones for $8. So yeah, Sears wasn't double they were FIVE times as much. Pure insanity!


But look at all the points you get...bwahahaha


----------



## Doughboy12

Electric blanket is nice. I'm just worried about the pipes at this point.


----------



## Doughboy12

Bathroom pipes froze twice last year. I have it on a slow trickle now. 
Gonna be cold watching the 500.


----------



## banonea

Camden;1965194 said:


> http://www.sears.com/national-brand-alternative-558798-numbered-key-tags-no/p-SPM7510000203
> 
> My local Hardware Hank got me the exact same ones for $8. So yeah, Sears wasn't double they were FIVE times as much. Pure insanity!


just went thru that with some door panel clips for a jeep They wanted $9.50 a clip at the dealer, I needed 12 of them  went. Went to NAPA and dot a bag of 12 for $5.25...........JEWS!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1965193 said:


> Got one in the bedroom and one downstairs and another in the living room. CO detector???


Yeah I'm not sure why the voice to text did that


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1965197 said:


> Bathroom pipes froze twice last year. I have it on a slow trickle now.
> Gonna be cold watching the 500.


I'm sure you will get below 32 by morning. -12 here now


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1965197 said:


> Bathroom pipes froze twice last year. I have it on a slow trickle now.
> Gonna be cold watching the 500.


Got a gas stove? Open the door and run the blower fan option on your furnace, It will help to circulate the heat thru the house but get a CO detector.


----------



## unit28

banonea;1965201 said:


> Got a gas stove? Open the door and run the blower fan option on your furnace, It will help to circulate the heat thru the house but get a CO detector.


Or

Get the electronic version of leaf blower
to run draft induced air through furnace


----------



## banonea

unit28;1965203 said:


> Or
> 
> Get the electronic version of leaf blower
> to run draft induced air through furnace


I think there is a sensor that is killing it, but they should be able to put in in emergency mode and by pass the fault code. we did that withy my brothers last year.....


----------



## unit28

Back home today

Thunder Sleet

Frankie?


----------



## Doughboy12

I made it through the night. 51 in here.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Doughboy12;1965236 said:


> I made it through the night. 51 in here.


Pretty sure Dey appliance has a 24 hour emergency. You have to pay for them to open the store but.....


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1965236 said:


> I made it through the night. 51 in here.


Call K&S Heating. The one in edina is connected with the one in Rochester, I have worked with them on many projects. Fair priced and emergency services. They mayhave the fan you need. 952-697-4328


----------



## albhb3

banonea;1965265 said:


> Call K&S Heating. The one in edina is connected with the one in Rochester, I have worked with them on many projects. Fair priced and emergency services. They mayhave the fan you need. 952-697-4328


 EDINA you don't want him to have to sell his house to pay for it....but really that's no fun


----------



## banonea

albhb3;1965268 said:


> EDINA you don't want him to have to sell his house to pay for it....but really that's no fun


Not sure how far there from him. I know that they are good at what they do and fair priced, even for a emergency call


----------



## SnowGuy73

-9° clear windy.


----------



## banonea

Real quiet this morning. .....


----------



## albhb3

banonea;1965294 said:


> Real quiet this morning. .....


gotta rest up for the race ya know


----------



## banonea

albhb3;1965298 said:


> gotta rest up for the race ya know


No, i dont..... can't stand Nascar. .......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Monday is "Curling is Cool" day.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hunting Craigslist for deals here. 

Looks like I'm heading to Lake Elmo to pick up an air compressor and 10 tools.

Mine crapped out.


----------



## qualitycut

10 below and can still see heat coming off the freeway like in the summer


----------



## Doughboy12

Finally got the company that installed it to call me back. 
He is out of Farmington and has the parts. Sending a guy. 
Thanks for all the ideas.
I got it up to 58 with the oven. I figured it wasn't any worse than baking cookies all day.


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1965312 said:


> Monday is "Curling is Cool" day.


No im pretty sure its wth am I doing in superior,duluth,hibbing,grand rapids day....I think


----------



## albhb3

Doughboy12;1965328 said:


> Finally got the company that installed it to call me back.
> He is out of Farmington and has the parts. Sending a guy.
> Thanks for all the ideas.
> I got it up to 58 with the oven. I figured it wasn't any worse than baking cookies all day.


good deal Thumbs Up whats that gonna cost ya


----------



## Doughboy12

albhb3;1965332 said:


> good deal Thumbs Up whats that gonna cost ya


I didn't ask...and at this point don't care. It will be less than frozen pipes...!
Just got a call from the worker bee. He is on the way.


----------



## Green Grass

Doughboy12;1965328 said:


> Finally got the company that installed it to call me back.
> He is out of Farmington and has the parts. Sending a guy.
> Thanks for all the ideas.
> I got it up to 58 with the oven. I figured it wasn't any worse than baking cookies all day.


Your making us cookies! !!!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

Green Grass;1965352 said:


> Your making us cookies! !!!!!


No...the cookie maker is in Austin. You wouldn't want cookies I made. :waving:


----------



## albhb3

well if it makes you guys feel any better its an 84 degree difference from here to Daytona with windchill factors its 106. Can I convince the wife to move yet


----------



## CityGuy

And home.
Good to be back and refreshed.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1965385 said:


> And home.
> Good to be back and refreshed.


Just walked in the door myself. Going to be couch and nascar day.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Gfs spikes next Sunday, NWS tAking about a large storm maybe.

Maybe things will finally start to change and we can get out of this NW flow.

Maybe 4 Different storms in March each 6"+.!?!?


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1965388 said:


> Just walked in the door myself. Going to be couch and nascar day.


Yup........


----------



## Bill1090

NorthernProServ;1965389 said:


> Gfs spikes next Sunday, NWS tAking about a large storm maybe.
> 
> Maybe things will finally start to change and we can get out of this NW flow.
> 
> Maybe 4 Different storms in March each 6"+.!?!?


I'm not going to get my hopes up. This year is making me dread snow because of all the stress of these borderline snows.


----------



## Doughboy12

All systems go!!! 
Furnace up and running...temps rising quickly. 62 at this time.
He is "sending a bill" so who knows how much. North of $250 I am sure.


----------



## Doughboy12

Coffee sure was good this morning...


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1965389 said:


> Gfs spikes next Sunday, NWS tAking about a large storm maybe.
> 
> Maybe things will finally start to change and we can get out of this NW flow.
> 
> Maybe 4 Different storms in March each 6"+.!?!?


Im not getting excited. They cant even predict a 2 inch snowfall correctly.


----------



## qualitycut

Nws long term about Saturday, the jump on meteo is probably Saturday.
WITH SOME LIGHT SNOW TRYING TO STREAM NORTH FROM SRN STREAM ENERGY AS A POSITIVELY TILTED LONG WAVE TROUGH WORKS ACROSS THE UPPER MS VALLEY. GIVEN THE DRY SIGNAL IN ALL OF THE MODELS...DID ALLOW FOR THE REMOVAL OF THE SMALL POPS WE HAD IN THE NW ON SATURDAY. &&


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/d...hr144hr150hr156hr162hr168hr174hr180hr186hr192

Looks to stay south.... Again.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Some of this pre race stuff just isn't working.

They need to just start with "start your engines".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like you need a little kid to be a driver anymore.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1965416 said:


> Some of this pre race stuff just isn't working.
> 
> They need to just start with "start your engines".


but the wives! !!!

My next life im going to be a nascar driver


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

All young kids I've never heard of towards the front. Most of the names I recognize in the back except for the first couple of rows.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1965421 said:


> but the wives! !!!
> 
> My next life im going to be a nascar driver


Yah, there's a reason for all the young kids, for sure.


----------



## CityGuy

And we're racing boys.


----------



## qualitycut

I hope its 50 degrees by about the 2nd week of march.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You guys that all have Sprint....have things been working better?


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1965437 said:


> I hope its 50 degrees by about the 2nd week of march.


I'm in for this.

I'm done with this winter bs.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1965445 said:


> You guys that all have Sprint....have things been working better?


Nope. I have the same dead spots in the city and everyone tells me they can't hear me when I call them.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Whoa!! There making a left turn!


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1965462 said:


> Whoa!! There making a left turn!


And another and another..............


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1965445 said:


> You guys that all have Sprint....have things been working better?


Mine is 100 times better.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1965462 said:


> Whoa!! There making a left turn!


Sounds like I'm missing out. I'm watching Bowling.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1965459 said:


> Nope. I have the same dead spots in the city and everyone tells me they can't hear me when I call them.


Really? What kind of phone do you have. I have great service im glad i stuck it out.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1965468 said:


> Mine is 100 times better.


That's crazy! I wonder why mine continues to suck. There are three dead spots where I drop calls just from shakopee to my house.


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1965462 said:


> Whoa!! There making a left turn!


It gets interesting when some one turns right!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm paying about $450 / month for my cell phones. 6 phones, 18 GB / data / month.

I keep trying to decide if I should switch.

Biggest problem is living on the edge of the sticks unlike most of you guys that are actually "in town".


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1965445 said:


> You guys that all have Sprint....have things been working better?


No! I am switching this week. My account manager said I can get out of my contract if I return all of the phones I've received within the last 2 years. No problem there.



 SSS Inc.;1965459 said:


> Nope. I have the same dead spots in the city and everyone tells me they can't hear me when I call them.


Yep. In fact, just as I was driving home from St. Cloud this morning I dropped a call. Right on highway 10 so it's not like I was in the middle of nowhere.



qualitycut;1965472 said:


> Really? What kind of phone do you have. I have great service im glad i stuck it out.


I have a HTC One. Nice phone just horrible service.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1965480 said:


> I'm paying about $450 / month for my cell phones. 6 phones, 18 GB / data / month.
> 
> I keep trying to decide if I should switch.
> 
> Biggest problem is living on the edge of the sticks unlike most of you guys that are actually "in town".


What is this town you speak of??


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1965475 said:


> It gets interesting when some one turns right!!


To me that's the only good part about it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1965484 said:


> To me that's the only good part about it


Same..........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1965483 said:


> What is this town you speak of??


Not Waverly, that's for sure.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1965480 said:


> I'm paying about $450 / month for my cell phones. 6 phones, 18 GB / data / month.
> 
> I keep trying to decide if I should switch.
> 
> Biggest problem is living on the edge of the sticks unlike most of you guys that are actually "in town".


I'm paying the same amount only I have unlimited talk/text/web. It would be an excellent plan if I actually had service!!

I think I said this before but I had better service with Sprint back in the late 90s than I do now. I'm not even kidding. Whose network gets WORSE as time goes on?!? It's so disappointing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My biggest problem with leaving Verizon, the only place I've been without data was 2 years ago, there were pockets driving around Yellowstone and last week, I had an area a little south and west of Menomonie WI on a back road I couldn't check Plowsite.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1965492 said:


> My biggest problem with leaving Verizon, the only place I've been without data was 2 years ago, there were pockets driving around Yellowstone and last week, I had an area a little south and west of Menomonie WI on a back road I couldn't check Plowsite.


Better change providers now!! I have At&T and it is great. I think the only difference between At&t and Verizon is going to be what you can get them to drop the price to.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1965494 said:


> Better change providers now!! I have At&T and it is great. I think the only difference between At&t and Verizon is going to be what you can get them to drop the price to.


I have heard nothing but bad things about at&t service around my area. Thats interesting.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1965492 said:


> My biggest problem with leaving Verizon, the only place I've been without data was 2 years ago, there were pockets driving around Yellowstone and last week, I had an area a little south and west of Menomonie WI on a back road I couldn't check Plowsite.


I have version and I haven't hit a dead spot yet. Even snowmobiling in the middle of no where it still works


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1965499 said:


> I have heard nothing but bad things about at&t service around my area. Thats interesting.


I used to loose calls coming up the 52 hill coming south out of St. Paul. Haven't had that happen in a while. Must have added a tower.


----------



## 09Daxman

I personally can't stand nascar, I'm watching hockey all day. It's hockey day in the USA. And hopefully finish up redoing my laundry room.


----------



## Doughboy12

At the MIL house in Austin wife with Verison has 3 bars. I have none. AT&T.


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;1965501 said:


> I have version and I haven't hit a dead spot yet. Even snowmobiling in the middle of no where it still works


Verizon has towers in towns that I've never even heard of before. Their network is impressive.


----------



## Doughboy12

I just got to the starting green flag....here we go!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I used to lose calls on Verizon around Shafer between a couple of schools we now. I have bad cell service in our local WalMart, in the back.

When we drove to Yellowstone, it would drop periodically along the northern part of Montana, but I could get cell service out of Canada.

3 years ago when we want to New York, fine all the way there and back.

I've thought about AT&T, but they don't show much savings, sooooo.....


----------



## Doughboy12

There is a camera in the middle of the track on the straightaway. WOW.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1965472 said:


> Really? What kind of phone do you have. I have great service im glad i stuck it out.


Service out here sucks. In the cities was better but of Hennepin little to none.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1965473 said:


> That's crazy! I wonder why mine continues to suck. There are three dead spots where I drop calls just from shakopee to my house.


It's them. Mine did it all the time. Funny was when city had them city phone would work and personal did not and vice versa, same service. Figure that out.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1965502 said:


> I used to loose calls coming up the 52 hill coming south out of St. Paul. Haven't had that happen in a while. Must have added a tower.


so did i, right after concord if going south


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1965475 said:


> It gets interesting when some one turns right!!


Yes it does.....


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1965483 said:


> What is this town you speak of??


That place east of us I think.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1965484 said:


> To me that's the only good part about it


Only reason to watch.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Almost had a wreck on pit road there


----------



## SSS Inc.

Sudden death Rolloff in bowling. This is way too exciting!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1965523 said:


> Almost had a wreck on pit road there


Looked like my guys getting all the mowers off the trailers at the Sr. High.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Man that chick on hardcore pawn is such a b****


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

After that Viagra commercial...I may have some questions for my doctor.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1965527 said:


> Looked like my guys getting all the mowers off the trailers at the Sr. High.


No wonder your stuff gets broken


----------



## mnlefty

SSS Inc.;1965524 said:


> Sudden death Rolloff in bowling. This is way too exciting!!!


Who was in, who won?


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1965506 said:


> Verizon has towers in towns that I've never even heard of before. Their network is impressive.


They just put one up next to our lake. So of you need a plow guy for it


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1965535 said:


> They just put one up next to our lake. So of you need a plow guy for it


That's funny. I actually do need a guy for a tower that just went online. I'm trying to think of the exact location...I have it written down in my office. I wonder if it's the one you're referring to.


----------



## SSS Inc.

mnlefty;1965534 said:


> Who was in, who won?


SOme guy from Wisconsin. They each bowled two balls.


----------



## SSS Inc.

For non race fans an awesome 30 for 30 on Russian Hockey back in the day is on ESPN.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1965529 said:


> Man that chick on hardcore pawn is such a b****


I cant stand that show. I use to watch it but then it got out of hand.


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;1965529 said:


> Man that chick on hardcore pawn is such a b****


She's one of the worst people on tv. She's going to get shot by one of those hoodrats eventually.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1965542 said:


> I cant stand that show. I use to watch it but then it got out of hand.


All those shows get out of control


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1965546 said:


> She's one of the worst people on tv. She's going to get shot by one of those hoodrats eventually.


I was just saying to the gf I'm surprise she hasn't got shot


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

mnlefty;1965534 said:


> Who was in, who won?


Bohn III.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1965538 said:


> SOme guy from Wisconsin. They each bowled two balls.


Blue balls, each of them......


----------



## qualitycut

Lotza motza frozen pizzas are where its at if you haven't tried one yet


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1965564 said:


> Lotza motza frozen pizzas are where its at if you haven't tried one yet


They're good but they're expensive. Papa Murphy's cost just as much.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1965564 said:


> Lotza motza frozen pizzas are where its at if you haven't tried one yet


They are very good.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1965564 said:


> Lotza motza frozen pizzas are where its at if you haven't tried one yet


I'll stick with my party pizzas


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1965572 said:


> I'll stick with my party pizzas


Only thing good on those are the little chunks of pepperoni


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1965572 said:


> I'll stick with my party pizzas


They are very good as well.

I also enjoy, Jacks, Bernatellos, Roma, Red Baron, Bellatoria, I used to like Tony's when the Pepperoni's would curl up.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1965576 said:


> They are very good as well.
> 
> I also enjoy, Jacks, Bernatellos, Roma, Red Baron, Bellatoria, I used to like Tony's when the Pepperoni's would curl up.


Mmmmmmm curled pepperoni... Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1965389 said:


> Gfs spikes next Sunday, NWS tAking about a large storm maybe.
> 
> Maybe things will finally start to change and we can get out of this NW flow.
> 
> Maybe 4 Different storms in March each 6"+.!?!?


That's worst case scenario... We do not need another late Spring...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1965578 said:


> That's worst case scenario... We do not need another late Spring...


At this point in the year with minimal snow on the ground i kinda hope we get no big snows. If we had 30 inches of snow back wouldn't matter as much.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1965576 said:


> They are very good as well.
> 
> I also enjoy, Jacks, Bernatellos, Roma, Red Baron, Bellatoria, I used to like Tony's when the Pepperoni's would curl up.


Costco brand are not too bad either.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1965579 said:


> At this point in the year with minimal snow on the ground i kinda hope we get no big snows. If we had 30 inches of snow back wouldn't matter as much.


This.......


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1965576 said:


> They are very good as well.
> 
> I also enjoy, Jacks, Bernatellos, Roma, Red Baron, Bellatoria, I used to like Tony's when the Pepperoni's would curl up.


Heggie's hands down the best, you have to use a pizza oven though.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

TKLAWN;1965586 said:


> Heggie's hands down the best, you have to use a pizza oven though.


Well good thing I have 4 full sized pizza ovens in my kitchen.


----------



## TKLAWN

The #9 Twisted tea car is sick!

I don't even care who drives it.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1965586 said:


> Heggie's hands down the best, you have to use a pizza oven though.


Theres a trick. Defrost it in the microwave for 2 min.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1965588 said:


> The #9 Twisted tea car is sick!
> 
> I don't even care who drives it.


They taste good in the summer too


----------



## Polarismalibu

TKLAWN;1965586 said:


> Heggie's hands down the best, you have to use a pizza oven though.


For sure!!


----------



## CityGuy

23 to go. Here is where it will start to get interesting.


----------



## qualitycut

Kate upton makes me want to play game of war


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1965593 said:


> 23 to go. Here is where it will start to get interesting.


I remember a couple years ago cars crossing the finishline upside down on fire. That was interesting


----------



## CityGuy

Did anyone hear about this?

http://kstp.com/news/stories/S3713368.shtml?cat=1

Wonder if we need to start worring about it.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1965590 said:


> They taste good in the summer too


Too good... Six pack of half and half's and your pretty tuned up.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1965596 said:


> I remember a couple years ago cars crossing the finishline upside down on fire. That was interesting


I remember that. Neuman maybe it was upside down and along the fence?


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1965564 said:


> Lotza motza frozen pizzas are where its at if you haven't tried one yet


3 jacks on sale for the price of one lotza they are very good though.


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1965586 said:


> Heggie's hands down the best, you have to use a pizza oven though.


They have a great chicken Alfredo.


----------



## mnlefty

Good chance that's not the last caution?


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1965612 said:


> They have a great chicken Alfredo.


Yea they do, just had a kettle river alfredo this weekend and was good. Pizza man has a good one if there is one by you, even has broccoli on it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

No good wrecks. Disappointing

At least they hit Gordon


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1965634 said:


> No good wrecks. Disappointing
> 
> At least they hit Gordon


Agreed.

Now wait fot the wild at 7 tonight.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Blackhawks are getting killed


----------



## CityGuy

0° sunny 
Feels like -16


----------



## Camden

With a win the Wild move into 8th. Do they get it done??

(And the Stars have in their backup goalie!)


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1965667 said:


> With a win the Wild move into 8th. Do they get it done??
> 
> (And the Stars have in their backup goalie!)


Hopefully it goes better then the last time they played the stars.

Will be a 3 way tie for 8th and we got the last place oilers on Tuesday.

They have a good chance here


----------



## Doughboy12

One hour....I think this thing is broken.


----------



## CityGuy

White Castle sliders 
1 1/2 lb Hamburger meat
1 Onion chopped
1 packages Lipton Onion Soup dry mix
1/2 cup Milk
1 tbsp Creamy Peanut butter
2 packages Slider Buns
1 Cheese if desired
1 as needed Pickle slices
Directions
Mix hamburger, milk, peanut butter and onion soup mix by hand in a bowl
Place hamburger mix on cookie sheet and flatten by hand or with rolling pin filling the whole cookie sheet to the edges
Bake at 350 for ten minutes, and pull out of oven
The meat cake, if you will, has now shrunk. Add chopped onions to the edges and put back in oven for ten minutes
Pull meat cake out again, this time add cheese slices, pickle and scoop onions onto meat. Now place the tops of the slider buns on the meat cake making individual burgers, but don't cut the meat yet. Put bake in oven for 10 minutes
Pull out and use a pizza cutter to cut the meat and scoop onto the bottom buns that did not go in the oven


----------



## Green Grass

Buffalo Wild wings was what was for dinner


----------



## 09Daxman

Game time in 6 min. I have a feeling this is going to be a good game!


----------



## CityGuy

-2 clear 
Feels like -11


----------



## Doughboy12

Apparently pre game is another term for 25 minutes of commercials.


----------



## Camden

Nationally televised game! Nice!!!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;1965781 said:


> Nationally televised game! Nice!!!!!


Quality's girlfriend gets the night off. :laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

Great, gfs are matching, i hope it goes down by next week instead of up


----------



## Doughboy12

What a handful of chances.


----------



## Doughboy12

Another game where a fill in goalie is standing on his head.


----------



## CityGuy

Game looks chippy so far.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1965774 said:


> Buffalo Wild wings was what was for dinner


That's where I am


----------



## qualitycut

Gf is trying to cook so probably mc donalds for me


----------



## Bill1090

Meteo shows 7" for me now. Maybe this will be the big one?


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;1965834 said:


> Meteo shows 7" for me now. Maybe this will be the big one?


I wouldn't hold my breath on that.


----------



## CityGuy

Wow is it quiet in here last few days?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;1965848 said:


> Wow is it quiet in here last few days?


I'm tired of the cold. Don't want to do anything.

Plus I'm trying to wean myself off of the 2-3-4 Rockstars per day. Bit of a caffeine withdrawal.


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;1965838 said:


> I wouldn't hold my breath on that.


I'm not. It'll be just like the beginning of the season. It'll show these high amounts, then drop to 1" the day before.


----------



## CityGuy

What's the score? I got a fire call.


----------



## qualitycut

Guy at the gas station walks in with a carhart Jacket, a coyote skined with paws and every still on it across his back. Then bougt a pack of smokes with quarters


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1965867 said:


> What's the score? I got a fire call.


Be easier to google mn wild


----------



## snowman55

Rip that C off him.


----------



## CityGuy

snowman55;1965875 said:


> Rip that C off him.


What did I miss?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1965852 said:


> I'm tired of the cold. Don't want to do anything.
> 
> Plus I'm trying to wean myself off of the 2-3-4 Rockstars per day. Bit of a caffeine withdrawal.


Thats how i have been the last month. Lay around and doing nothing.


----------



## snowman55

Loafing lazy has been 2 penalties in 2 min


----------



## Camden

snowman55;1965875 said:


> Rip that C off him.


X2!!!! He's the reason we're losing. Occasionally he plays awesome but those games seem to be few and far between.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1965879 said:


> Thats how i have been the last month. Lay around and doing nothing.


So far i have:
cleaned out the basement
fixed all equipment
designed and built the new LED hide way strobes in my truck
got all my tax info ready 
Replaced the router in my office 
and fully cleaned and organized my harage and 2 side rooms.......i am about out of things to do.


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1965807 said:


> That's where I am


Yes but I was in Monticello.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1965867 said:


> What's the score? I got a fire call.


Stop hanging out in the trailer park.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1965887 said:


> Yes but I was in Monticello.


Cafe so was I


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1965869 said:


> Be easier to google mn wild


They STILL don't get it.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1965888 said:


> Stop hanging out in the trailer park.


They didn't even do it right.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

"Why Planes Crash" is a cool show.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

New HTH is on........


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1965889 said:


> Cafe so was I


Hard to miss my truck in the parking lot


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1965895 said:


> They didn't even do it right.


They hardly ever do.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1965896 said:


> "Why Planes Crash" is a cool show.


Unless your getting on a plane the next day


----------



## qualitycut

Goal. .........


----------



## Polarismalibu

Goal!!!!!!!


----------



## NorthernProServ

> BOTH THE
> EC/GFS HAVE THIS FORECAST AND BASED ON THE 50H HEIGHT FALLS LATE
> IN THE WEEK ALONG THE WEST COAST...THIS SEEMS REASONABLE.
> THEREFORE...OUR PERSISTENT DRY AND UNEVENTFUL WEATHER IN TERMS OF
> SNOW...MAY CHANGE. AGAIN...IF THIS PATTERN DEVELOPS....IT WILL
> CARVE OUT A LARGE LONG WAVE TROUGH ACROSS MOST OF NORTH AMERICA.
> WETTER AND MORE UNSETTLED WEATHER WILL LIKELY START IN THE
> WEST...AND TRANSITION ACROSS THE PLAINS AND INTO THE MIDWEST.
> DEPENDING UPON THE STRENGTH OF THE SOUTHERN JET STREAM AND HOW IT
> HOLDS AN UPPER RIDGE OFF THE EAST COAST...WILL DETERMINE WHETHER
> OUR REGION WILL GET A SIGNIFICANT SNOW STORM NEXT WEEKEND.


......................


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1965900 said:


> New HTH is on........


Now I have to go HTH to hockey and back to hth and back to hockey again.

_____ people problems.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goal............


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1965902 said:


> Hard to miss my truck in the parking lot


I wasn't looking around I was cold


----------



## 09Daxman

Tied game!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goallllllllll


----------



## CityGuy

Goal...........................


----------



## Polarismalibu

Goal!!!!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Goal.......!


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1965911 said:


> I wasn't looking around I was cold


That it was


----------



## SSS Inc.

What do ya think of Koivu now?????????


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1965918 said:


> What do ya think of Koivu now?????????


He sucks more often than not. One goal doesn't change that.

(I am very happy though. Dallas has to be like 'Here we go again')


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1965920 said:


> He sucks more often than not. One goal doesn't change that.
> 
> (I am very happy though. Dallas has to be like 'Here we go again')


I dont know if i would say he sucks, not as productive as he once was yes.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1965921 said:


> I dont know if i would say he sucks, not as productive as he once was yes.


I agree, that was harsh. He's not Captain material but he's fine as a role player.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1965921 said:


> I dont know if i would say he sucks, not as productive as he once was yes.


This I agree with.


----------



## CityGuy

Goalllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goallllllllllll


----------



## qualitycut

Wow!!!!!!...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Now if they could play like this all the time!


----------



## qualitycut

This is the team i was expecting to start out tbe season


----------



## 09Daxman

Loving this!! Just gotta hold them!


----------



## CityGuy

Hopefully they can hold this lead.


----------



## snowman55

Don't change the fact he's a loafer . Him and vanek both need oxygen tanks.


----------



## 09Daxman

To bad granny couldn't have put that in right there

EDIT: that doesn't sound right.....


----------



## Polarismalibu

09Daxman;1965934 said:


> To bad granny couldn't have put that in right there
> 
> EDIT: that doesn't sound right.....


That is so wrong


----------



## qualitycut

09Daxman;1965934 said:


> To bad granny couldn't have put that in right there
> 
> EDIT: that doesn't sound right.....


You originally from down south or something?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goallllllllll


What a shot!


----------



## CityGuy

Goal............................


----------



## qualitycut

Goal!!!!!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Wow!!!!!!!!


----------



## Camden

If the Wild can average 4 goals a period the rest of the season I like our chances in the playoffs.


----------



## 09Daxman

Ya I knew I was going to get some cafe for that. But goal


----------



## cbservicesllc

So that Minneapolis Cop that got shot is part of the immediate family that own's my wife's shop and the shop next door... He's the part time IT guy for my wife's shop... Got out of the hospital today...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Screw the WILD card.....Lets catch Chicago!


----------



## qualitycut

09Daxman;1965943 said:


> Ya I knew I was going to get some cafe for that. But goal


Lol you probably wouldn't have if you didn't add the edit part. To into tge game to read into it to far


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goal..............


----------



## Polarismalibu

Dang!!!!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Yea!!!!!!...


----------



## 09Daxman

Granny put it in!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Minnesota driver on HTH.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Plenty of the to add another goal too


----------



## Camden

Announcers said the crowd was yelling for a sixth goal, no they were yelling SIEVE, SIEVE, SIEVE!!!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1965896 said:


> "Why Planes Crash"
> 
> Lack of lift is usually the main cause


----------



## Polarismalibu

And there it is!!!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Goal!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Goal.......................


----------



## CityGuy

6, unbelievable.....


----------



## Polarismalibu

Let's go for 7!


----------



## qualitycut

They need to stop running the score up. That's mean


----------



## 09Daxman

Dang to bad that one got by...


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1965961 said:


> They need to stop running the score up. That's mean


Sure is fun though!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like I'm sleeping on the couch tonight.


----------



## 09Daxman

Play off spot!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1965965 said:


> Sure is fun though!


I was kidding


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1965966 said:


> Looks like I'm sleeping on the couch tonight.


What you do?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1965966 said:


> Looks like I'm sleeping on the couch tonight.


Shouldn't make the boss mad!


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1965966 said:


> Looks like I'm sleeping on the couch tonight.


Put a dent in her car?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Youngest is sick.... Again. He wants to sleep with mom tonight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Does Jamie Davis's brother run the Moonlight Bunny Ranch??


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1965979 said:


> Youngest is sick.... Again. He wants to sleep with mom tonight.


Stay healthy and it won't snow


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1965985 said:


> Does Jamie Davis's brother run the Moonlight Bunny Ranch??


Hmm mighy have to find out when i go to vegas


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1965987 said:


> Hmm mighy have to find out when i go to vegas


I'm not exactly sure how I know this but the Ranch is located in Carson City which is not close to Vegas.


----------



## snowman55

Leave the game early with the boy school nite and up by 3. Miss 3 goals in the last 5 min. Fun game.

Parise should be wearing that C. Leaders don't loaf ( all I'm saying)


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1965991 said:


> I'm not exactly sure how I know this but the Ranch is located in Carson City which is not close to Vegas.


Haha i know, i googled it after he posted. Its an hour flight from vegas.


----------



## Doughboy12

Hammer's last night on 11. 
SSS's pickle is coming back already next weekend.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1965996 said:


> Hammer's last night on 11.
> SSS's pickle is coming back already next weekend.


I didn't even know he was on 11 till today


----------



## CityGuy

And another call. Good thing took the day off.


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1965996 said:


> Hammer's last night on 11.
> SSS's pickle is coming back already next weekend.


She has only been gone like a month and a half.


----------



## CityGuy

Damn pager battery died. Must be a crap battery. It sat on the charger for 2.5 days.


----------



## CityGuy

-9 clear 
Feels like -19


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1966002 said:


> And another call. Good thing took the day off.


Cold weather has people going crazy. Some of the stuff on police clips this weekend was nuts


----------



## CityGuy

Dahl seemed to be the only one with any confidence of snow next weekend.


----------



## Doughboy12

They keep referring to them as heavy rescue... Why are they hating on the tow guys weight?


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1966009 said:


> They keep referring to them as heavy rescue... Why are they hating on the tow guys weight?


Well Adam and Jamie aren't exactly small.


----------



## CityGuy

And now Annandale has a structure fire. Poor guys. It's a cold night for that.


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;1966014 said:


> And now Annandale has a structure fire. Poor guys. It's a cold night for that.


And it's a trailer with flames showing under it per squad.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1966014 said:


> And now Annandale has a structure fire. Poor guys. It's a cold night for that.


Worst night of the year for that


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1966012 said:


> Well Adam and Jamie aren't exactly small.


That's un understatement...:laughing:
It hurts me watching them trudge through the deep snow.
They need snowshoes on those trucks.


----------



## qualitycut

New gfs dropped


----------



## qualitycut

Kstp.


March is still one of our snowiest months, and it might live up to that this year.


Doh k


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1966021 said:


> Kstp.
> 
> March is still one of our snowiest months, and it might live up to that this year.
> 
> Doh k


All we need is a couple 2" snowfalls and it will be the snowiest


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1966022 said:


> All we need is a couple 2" snowfalls and it will be the snowiest


I know, i was just going to say that. Wasnt thinking


----------



## qualitycut

I wonder how many people are going to try and skip out of paying their monthly bills for March


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1966025 said:


> I wonder how many people are going to try and skip out of paying their monthly bills for March


I don't think it will be a problem


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1966025 said:


> I wonder how many people are going to try and skip out of paying their monthly bills for March


If they do than you don't have a good contract......payuppayuppayup


----------



## banonea

I world like to see 2 3" snowfalls a week till the end of march, maybe even a couple in April, just to make customers feel like they are getting there moneys worth


----------



## banonea

Just a FYI, I was going to post this before, but if you break your snow plow shovel, they will replace it at any store that sells them, at least the ACE Hardware in Rochester did for me. I even took it in with a piece of PVC pipe for a handle and not only did they replace it, but upgraded me to a 36" because they were out of the 30" ones Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1966030 said:


> Just a FYI, I was going to post this before, but if you break your snow plow shovel, they will replace it at any store that sells them, at least the ACE Hardware in Rochester did for me. I even took it in with a piece of PVC pipe for a handle and not only did they replace it, but upgraded me to a 36" because they were out of the 30" ones Thumbs Up


Really??? I have 4. Have the parts for them, but can't get the parts apart.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1966032 said:


> Really??? I have 4. Have the parts for them, but can't get the parts apart.


they are a ***** to take a part but it can be done. I asked the guy at ace if they had parts because the handle I made out of PVC flexed to much, and he said to bring it to him and they would give me a new one that they had a lifetime replacement warranty. I didn't even buy it there and they still did it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;1965996 said:


> Hammer's last night on 11.
> SSS's pickle is coming back already next weekend.


Back to the Unemployment line!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1965999 said:


> I didn't even know he was on 11 till today


Wait, what? We've only been talking about Hammer on 11 for weeks... You must not be taking the weather on this weather thread very seriously... :laughing:


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1966025 said:


> I wonder how many people are going to try and skip out of paying their monthly bills for March


I'll let you know... All mine went out last week


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1966041 said:


> Wait, what? We've only been talking about Hammer on 11 for weeks... You must not be taking the weather on this weather thread very seriously... :laughing:


I guess I missed that somehow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

-13° breezy clear.


----------



## Bill1090

-17 with a wc of -30.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/d...ted&hours=hr132hr138hr144hr150hr156hr162hr168

Weekend snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

On the snow note...the rest of february looks to go off mostly snow
free...bringing to an end one of the least snowiest meteorological
winters we have seen in two decades. For dec/jan/feb...the 15.6" of
snow so far at msp and the 16.6" at eau are the least both locations
have seen since the winter of 1994-95...while the paltry 9" observed
so far this meteorological winter at stc is the least since 1986-87.
Of course winter in minnesota and wisconsin does not end with
february...but it will take quite the spring rally for us to get our
seasonal snowfall totals up anywhere near our normal of 50 to 55
inches. <--------- per NWS.


----------



## Bill1090

Superduty says it's too cold to start.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1966109 said:


> On the snow note...the rest of february looks to go off mostly snow
> free...bringing to an end one of the least snowiest meteorological
> winters we have seen in two decades. For dec/jan/feb...the 15.6" of
> snow so far at msp and the 16.6" at eau are the least both locations
> have seen since the winter of 1994-95...while the paltry 9" observed
> so far this meteorological winter at stc is the least since 1986-87.
> Of course winter in minnesota and wisconsin does not end with
> february...but it will take quite the spring rally for us to get our
> seasonal snowfall totals up anywhere near our normal of 50 to 55
> inches. <--------- per NWS.


I don't want any snow now. Lets get spring already!


----------



## CityGuy

-13 sunny 
Feels like- 12


----------



## Bill1090

And we have blast off!


----------



## Doughboy12

Quality,
http://m.northerntool.com/shop/tool...CODE=MPS&om_rid=AAI1s-&om_mid=_BU6zJoB8-g6-IY


----------



## CityGuy

-9 and sunny 
Feels like -9


----------



## Doughboy12

$10 discount code at Northern... Use code 214939 at checkout


----------



## Doughboy12

-6 and feels good out. It's a dry cold...lol


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1966093 said:


> http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/d...ted&hours=hr132hr138hr144hr150hr156hr162hr168
> 
> Weekend snow.


south again huh?


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1966109 said:


> On the snow note...the rest of february looks to go off mostly snow
> free...bringing to an end one of the least snowiest meteorological
> winters we have seen in two decades. For dec/jan/feb...the 15.6" of
> snow so far at msp and the 16.6" at eau are the least both locations
> have seen since the winter of 1994-95...while the paltry 9" observed
> so far this meteorological winter at stc is the least since 1986-87.
> Of course winter in minnesota and wisconsin does not end with
> february...but it will take quite the spring rally for us to get our
> seasonal snowfall totals up anywhere near our normal of 50 to 55
> inches. <--------- per NWS.


I swear like 3 winters ago we plowed 3-4 time all winter.

Maybe we had one larger storm that bumped up our totals....

I just remember sitting around all winter and doing nothing so maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1966191 said:


> I swear like 3 winters ago we plowed 3-4 time all winter.
> 
> Maybe we had one larger storm that bumped up our totals....
> 
> I just remember sitting around all winter and doing nothing so maybe I'm wrong.


11-12 we had 22" of snow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1966191 said:


> I swear like 3 winters ago we plowed 3-4 time all winter.
> 
> Maybe we had one larger storm that bumped up our totals....
> 
> I just remember sitting around all winter and doing nothing so maybe I'm wrong.


2011-12

This winter we have had more snow than 2011 but the November snow is not counted above. Meteor logical winter is only three months. In 2011 almost all of our snow occurred in those months.


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1966027 said:


> If they do than you don't have a good contract......payuppayuppayup


No offense but that is a pretty dumb comment. It doesn't matter if you have the best contract in the world. Look it people who quit paying for houses cars ect. Contract don't mean cafe if they dont pay. Going to court doesnt even guarantee you get paid


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1966145 said:


> Quality,
> http://m.northerntool.com/shop/tool...CODE=MPS&om_rid=AAI1s-&om_mid=_BU6zJoB8-g6-IY


Thanks, picked up a set from menards, they were 15 bucks cheaper than cabelas


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1966232 said:


> No offense but that is a pretty dumb comment. It doesn't matter if you have the best contract in the world. Look it people who quit paying for houses cars ect. Contract don't mean cafe if they dont pay. Going to court doesnt even guarantee you get paid


This. Most of my agreements are 1 page. The check that I was waiting for last fall into winter?? I had to sign 12 pages of info to get that check.

In my experience, the more papers you have to read / sign, the longer it's going to take to get paid.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1966191 said:


> I swear like 3 winters ago we plowed 3-4 time all winter.
> 
> Maybe we had one larger storm that bumped up our totals....
> 
> I just remember sitting around all winter and doing nothing so maybe I'm wrong.


Yes, that's the winter i mentioned early this year, reminds me a lot of that year.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1966232 said:


> No offense but that is a pretty dumb comment. It doesn't matter if you have the best contract in the world. Look it people who quit paying for houses cars ect. Contract don't mean cafe if they dont pay. Going to court doesnt even guarantee you get paid


I will give ya that.....


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1966236 said:


> This. Most of my agreements are 1 page. The check that I was waiting for last fall into winter?? I had to sign 12 pages of info to get that check.
> 
> In my experience, the more papers you have to read / sign, the longer it's going to take to get paid.


My comment may have came off wrong. What I ment is this:
If somone says or trys to not pay for a month because they feel there wasn't enough snow, it is in our contract that monthly snow fall amount dosent matter. With my customers, I go out of my way to explain that to them. Never had one refuse to pay for a month beacuse of light snow fall.

If you look at it another way, and I use this with my sales pitch (for a lack of better words) When you pay for car insurance or house insurance, do you think the insurance company will let you not pay for a month of insurance beacuse you didnt have to use it?........that tends to take care of that issue.


----------



## NorthernProServ

What a way to start the morning......
Man Revived after Apparent Freak Accident at White Bear Lake Drive-Thru

(Sent from KSTP)
http://kstp.com/news/stories/s3712218.shtml?cat=1


----------



## qualitycut

http://tswails.com/some-big-doings-on-the-horizon


----------



## Bill1090

NorthernProServ;1966255 said:


> What a way to start the morning......
> Man Revived after Apparent Freak Accident at White Bear Lake Drive-Thru
> 
> (Sent from KSTP)
> http://kstp.com/news/stories/s3712218.shtml?cat=1


Note to self: make sure truck is in P.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;1966256 said:


> http://tswails.com/some-big-doings-on-the-horizon


Ahhh crap...


----------



## Bill1090

http://www.emsworld.com/news/11853882/minn-firefighter-dies-on-medical-call-from-unknown-illness

Since everyone else is posting links.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1966256 said:


> http://tswails.com/some-big-doings-on-the-horizon


He's no Dr. Novak.


----------



## CityGuy

0° sunny 
Feels like 0°


----------



## CityGuy

Well let's see how this goes.

God I hate interviewing. But it may be worth it in the end.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1966286 said:


> Well let's see how this goes.
> 
> God I hate interviewing. But it may be worth it in the end.


For what?...


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;1966286 said:


> Well let's see how this goes.
> 
> God I hate interviewing. But it may be worth it in the end.


Good luck.if you can't blind them with brilliance, blast them with bull ****


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1966263 said:


> He's no Dr. Novak.


Way better info from terry than tom. He doesn't sugar coat it.....just shows what the models and trends show.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So much for gas staying low.

$2.35 today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1966304 said:


> Way better info from terry than tom. He doesn't sugar coat it.....just shows what the models and trends show.


You have to agree though...he's no Dr. Nowack.


----------



## Bill1090




----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;1966311 said:


>


So he doesn't think snow but a definite weather change. Hmm


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;1966314 said:


> So he doesn't think snow but a definite weather change. Hmm


Hopefully warmer weather?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1966314 said:


> So he doesn't think snow but a definite weather change. Hmm


Bullish means you go with it, doesn't it??


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1966322 said:


> Bullish means you go with it, doesn't it??


I think you're right. I was taking it the same way as quality.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1966322 said:


> Bullish means you go with it, doesn't it??


Idk i took as tough to go with it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Already conflicting after next Sunday.









What does the good Dr. always say?? We need the storm to get on land first, and then make it over the mountains before you really need to pay attention.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1966326 said:


> Idk i took as tough to go with it.


That's being bearish. Unless you're bano and his gravy, then it's bareish.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1966292 said:


> For what?...


Wright County Road Maintenance.
Less money but I would be saving on gas from drive.
Benefits are equal.
It is also a 2nd shift positon so we would save on day care.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1966294 said:


> Good luck.if you can't blind them with brilliance, blast them with bull ****


No need for that my work ethic and references speak for themselves. They needed extra paper for their responses. Not sure if that's good or bad.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1966328 said:


> That's being bearish. Unless you're bano and his gravy, then it's bareish.


Lol..... i will never live that gravy comment down will I.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1966345 said:


> Wright County Road Maintenance.
> Less money but I would be saving on gas from drive.
> Benefits are equal.
> It is also a 2nd shift positon so we would save on day care.


Where would you be out of?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1966376 said:


> Where would you be out of?


Buffalo to start then next year could bid shop.


----------



## Doughboy12

NorthernProServ;1966255 said:


> What a way to start the morning......
> Man Revived after Apparent Freak Accident at White Bear Lake Drive-Thru
> 
> (Sent from KSTP)
> http://kstp.com/news/stories/s3712218.shtml?cat=1


I guess you should put it in park...I will next time.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1966381 said:


> Buffalo to start then next year could bid shop.


Good luck....!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1966322 said:


> Bullish means you go with it, doesn't it??


Correct... a bullish market is one that is rising


----------



## CityGuy

12 sunny 
Feels like -4


----------



## NorthernProServ

CityGuy;1966443 said:


> 12 sunny
> Feels like -4


I'll take 10" of snow or 50 degrees, not 0 degrees and no snow.


----------



## qualitycut

Tilted northern stream trough working across srn canada. Have increased pops into the 40s for the se cwa saturday night and sunday. Although it is looking increasingly likely that we will start march with shovel worthy snow...models traditionally struggle with phasing systems such as this more than 3 or 4 days out...so i would not get your hopes up too much for seeing measurable until the forecast looks like this tuesday or wednesday and beyond.


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ;1966449 said:


> I'll take 10" of snow or 50 degrees, not 0 degrees and no snow.


I'll take snow and 20.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just called the Department of Revenue on my sales tax amended return.


Funny, still under review. Filed it on January 5.

Suppose I should try to claim penalties and interest like they would if I filed my return 30-60 days later?


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1966480 said:


> Just called the Department of Revenue on my sales tax amended return.
> 
> Funny, still under review. Filed it on January 5.
> 
> Suppose I should try to claim penalties and interest like they would if I filed my return 30-60 days later?


I'm no tax man but I think you may get interest....ussmileyflag


----------



## Doughboy12

Is this what it is like in here in the summer too??? So quite...


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1966495 said:


> Is this what it is like in here in the summer too??? So quite...


I am busy painting walls and getting ready for carpet.


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1966495 said:


> Is this what it is like in here in the summer too??? So quite...


I also think that this lack of snow has gotten people thinking summer and they are working on contracts and equipment.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;1966519 said:


> I also think that this lack of snow has gotten people thinking summer and they are working on contracts and equipment.


I was taking a nap.

Took the youngest to the doctor, then to Pizza Hut buffet.

Dropped him off at the MIL, then came home to take a nap.

Been a rough day so far.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22;1966523 said:


> I was taking a nap.
> 
> Took the youngest to the doctor, then to Pizza Hut buffet.
> 
> Dropped him off at the MIL, then came home to take a nap.
> 
> Been a rough day so far.


Ha, you sound like a housewife.

Bet you'll be to tired to put out tonight!!!


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1966519 said:


> I also think that this lack of snow has gotten people thinking summer and they are working on contracts and equipment.


To busy laying on the couch catching up on tv shows. Need it to warm up again, was getting calls a couple weeks ago when it was warm and now not so much. Sure they will wait till last minute like always


----------



## qualitycut

So far the highlight of my day was making taco seasoning because i dont want to go to the store.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO;1966527 said:


> Ha, you sound like a housewife.
> 
> Bet you'll be to tired to put out tonight!!!


Oh trust me, I won't have to worry about that...... I got busted for doing the same thing yesterday while the race was on and the wife took a different kid to a pool birthday party.

I was supposed to get a roast cooking, some other stuff.

Next thing I know, I was being kicked in the kidney. 

It ain't gonna be any better today with how the house looks.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1966532 said:


> Oh trust me, I won't have to worry about that...... I got busted for doing the same thing yesterday while the race was on and the wife took a different kid to a pool birthday party.
> 
> I was supposed to get a roast cooking, some other stuff.
> 
> Next thing I know, I was being kicked in the kidney.
> 
> It ain't gonna be any better today with how the house looks.


I cleaned the house, did the dishes, finished the few things on my truck and just got back from installing a new faucet at my brothers.... I'm running out of things to do keep myself busy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have plenty of things to do. Just don't have the energy to do them. This cold is really getting to me this year.

I'm still waiting for the wife to decide on colors for paint. Just did 2 hours of paperwork but have about 6 more to do for tax stuff to be done.

Gotta run to the bank, then clean the kitchen of my tools I had out when I did the sheetrock work.

Other than that... I'm ready for another nap.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1966573 said:


> I have plenty of things to do. Just don't have the energy to do them. This cold is really getting to me this year.
> 
> I'm still waiting for the wife to decide on colors for paint. Just did 2 hours of paperwork but have about 6 more to do for tax stuff to be done.
> 
> Gotta run to the bank, then clean the kitchen of my tools I had out when I did the sheetrock work.
> 
> Other than that... I'm ready for another nap.


Thats about how i feel. Ive lost all motivation.


----------



## Bill1090

I've been trying to get a sunfire to start. Doesn't like the cold I guess. The other 10 hours of the day have been spent on the PS3.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Ooo they are teaching self defense to MOA Security. Ya ever heard the saying don't bring a knife to a gun fight?


----------



## CityGuy

19 cloudy 
Feels like 3
Windy


----------



## NorthernProServ

At this time...did
not stray from a blended guidance...which has the heaviest snow
closer to the i-80 corridor than the i-90 corridor.


----------



## qualitycut

Gfs keeps going down. 

If its going to snow i hope its on a weekend or done around 3 pm


----------



## qualitycut

Glad i didnt watch the oscars, they are showing so called highlights and its all liberal garbage speeches on equality.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1966667 said:


> Glad i didnt watch the oscars, they are showing so called highlights and its all liberal garbage speeches on equality.


Didn't know women were treated so badly in merica


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I saw this for tonight....









And I was like 

Until I scrolled to the left and saw....


----------



## 09Daxman

Just got off the phone with my sister in bolder CO, they just got done with 15 inches of snow. I'm jealous.


----------



## Green Grass

09Daxman;1966694 said:


> Just got off the phone with my sister in bolder CO, they just got done with 15 inches of snow. I'm jealous.


Just talked to my dad who gave up trying to deliver in Dallas today


----------



## 09Daxman

Seems like everyone is getting snow besides us. I'm over this winter, give me 60 degrees and sunny.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1966678 said:


> I saw this for tonight....
> 
> And I was like
> 
> Until I scrolled to the left and saw....


Some snow sliding down 94, If it holds.....maybe some sidewalks later.


----------



## albhb3

Green Grass;1966702 said:


> Just talked to my dad who gave up trying to deliver in Dallas today


hear that's a real goat rodeo down there


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1966722 said:


> Some snow sliding down 94, If it holds.....maybe some sidewalks later.


I see that.... Gotta decide what I'm gonna do with my kids if I need arrangements for the bus in the morning.


----------



## albhb3

09Daxman;1966716 said:


> Seems like everyone is getting snow besides us. I'm over this winter, give me 60 degrees and sunny.


hey don't feel too bad theres always next yearThumbs Up


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1966727 said:


> I see that.... Gotta decide what I'm gonna do with my kids if I need arrangements for the bus in the morning.


94 split count on it


----------



## qualitycut

Supposed to be windy so anything that galls probably getting blown of the hard surfaces


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1966729 said:


> hey don't feel too bad theres always next yearThumbs Up


My goal is to find something else for next year to do that doesn't set my schedule. Maybe make bird houses or bird feeders


----------



## cbservicesllc

albhb3;1966669 said:


> Didn't know women were treated so badly in merica


You'd think we were the Middle East...


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1966741 said:


> My goal is to find something else for next year to do that doesn't set my schedule. Maybe make bird houses or bird feeders


Finish your basement.


----------



## CityGuy

Might have to stop and wash the truck on the way home tomorrow since it's going to be warmer.


----------



## albhb3

cbservicesllc;1966748 said:


> You'd think we were the Middle East...


I haven't heard of a good stoning lately here for bangin before marrage around here....I just don't get it


----------



## unit28

After a winter storm hits Texas today
Traffic came to a stand still


----------



## MNPLOWCO

unit28;1966756 said:


> after a winter storm hits texas today
> traffic came to a stand still


get off the road, fool!


----------



## banonea

I still have faith that we will get snow......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1966739 said:


> Supposed to be windy so anything that galls probably getting blown of the hard surfaces


Or drifted in......

Just left Sam's in Maplewood. It's WAY windy.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1966749 said:


> Finish your basement.


It is already.


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;1966756 said:


> After a winter storm hits Texas today
> Traffic came to a stand still


Shut down the city. We got a 1/4 inch.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1966763 said:


> Or drifted in......
> 
> Just left Sam's in Maplewood. It's WAY windy.


Its only going to be a dusting


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1966762 said:


> I still have faith that we will get snow......


I hope not. Im done with it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1966769 said:


> I hope not. Im done with it.


I need 6".

I could use some more snow too....


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1966769 said:


> I hope not. Im done with it.


20 some inches would change your mind.....


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1966773 said:


> 20 some inches would change your mind.....


Yea i would be pissed.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1966770 said:


> I need 6".
> 
> I could use some more snow too....


How much you have to give back if we dont.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1966741 said:


> My goal is to find something else for next year to do that doesn't set my schedule. Maybe make bird houses or bird feeders


I'll send you somewhere warm if you have a goose neck hitch and get a cdl.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1966776 said:


> how much you have to give back if we dont.


$7,000.....


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1966779 said:


> $7,000.....


So one 7 inch snow fall would be good for you.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1966781 said:


> So one 7 inch snow fall would be good for you.


Especially starting at noon on a Saturday and done by 1 am.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1966775 said:


> Yea i would be pissed.


I would be happy,thats $20,000.00 for me.....


----------



## MNPLOWCO

qualitycut;1966769 said:


> I hope not. Im done with it.


I'm getting there too. So I bough a brush cutter for the skid. Let do some
land clearing instead of "Lot" clearing


----------



## Polarismalibu

MNPLOWCO;1966787 said:


> I'm getting there too. So I bough a brush cutter for the skid. Let do some
> land clearing instead of "Lot" clearing


We got one of those last year works good. Buddy got the forestry cutter also


----------



## Bill1090

Coast Guard Alaska is on if any of you like that.


----------



## Bill1090

9* with a wind chill of -4*.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1966770 said:


> I need 6".
> 
> I could use some more snow too....


Way too much information.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;1966796 said:


> 9* with a wind chill of -4*.


16.9 here......


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea;1966773 said:


> 20 some inches would change your mind.....


Sure it would be nice short term... Until you have to do payroll and pay subs... The long term implications are also great... another delayed Spring and shortened money making Summer season


----------



## Camden

Bill1090;1966795 said:


> Coast Guard Alaska is on if any of you like that.


Bachelor is on.


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;1966812 said:


> Sure it would be nice short term... Until you have to do payroll and pay subs... The long term implications are also great... another delayed Spring and shortened money making Summer season


Didnt say 20" in one shot......just 20"


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1966821 said:


> Didnt say 20" in one shot......just 20"


I'll take a shot of Rum please.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;1966827 said:


> I'll take a shot of Rum please.


Make that 2


----------



## CityGuy

Holy windy outside


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well.... using this site, which is what it says in the agreement, that we use Co-op observers for NWS, there is an observer 5 miles NE of Forest Lake, which would put it right about my schools in Lindstrom / Chisago City.

His total is at 35.1" for the year.

http://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/snow-and-ice/daily-snow/


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1966836 said:


> Well.... using this site, which is what it says in the agreement, that we use Co-op observers for NWS, there is an observer 5 miles NE of Forest Lake, which would put it right about my schools in Lindstrom / Chisago City.
> 
> His total is at 35.1" for the year.
> 
> http://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/snow-and-ice/daily-snow/


And whats your lucky number


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;1966833 said:


> Holy windy outside


Yes it is........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1966842 said:


> And whats your lucky number


More than 30".

The observer posted 16.1" for November, which included the first snowfall of 10". Then around Black Friday another 3" snowfall.

If I count up the days over 1.5", we've would have plowed 6 times. But I know at least one it melted off.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1966812 said:


> Sure it would be nice short term... Until you have to do payroll and pay subs... The long term implications are also great... another delayed Spring and shortened money making Summer season


You make it sound like its late March already. Its still February. We could pick up 20" just like that in the first two weeks of March. It happens a lot with a normal Spring to follow.


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;1966846 said:


> You make it sound like its late March already. Its still February. We could pick up 20" just like that in the first two weeks of March. It happens a lot with a normal Spring to follow.


But we were hoping for an early spring...


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1966846 said:


> You make it sound like its late March already. Its still February. We could pick up 20" just like that in the first two weeks of March. It happens a lot with a normal Spring to follow.


Or no snow and doing mulch and stuff in march.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1966851 said:


> Or no snow and doing mulch and stuff in march.


That would be nice. I would like to get my rooftop landscape install on Washington Ave. in by April 1.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Last year we had ice in the mulch in May.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;1966850 said:


> But we were hoping for an early spring...


I hear ya. I want a "normal" Spring. Not early, not late.



qualitycut;1966851 said:


> Or no snow and doing mulch and stuff in march.


That could happen. March is hit or miss. Storms usually don't come in the 1-2" variety. We'll soon find out. My middle son was born in Early March and I remember one where it was really warm and some that were very snowy.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1966858 said:


> Last year we had ice in the mulch in May.


Yea and in the bottom of leaf piles.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Polarismalibu;1966792 said:


> We got one of those last year works good. Buddy got the forestry cutter also


Those forestry cutters are pricey......35-45,000 depending on model.
Can't really buy those on a whim.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1966860 said:


> I hear ya. I want a "normal" Spring. Not early, not late.
> 
> That could happen. March is hit or miss. Storms usually don't come in the 1-2" variety. We'll soon find out. My middle son was born in Early March and I remember one where it was really warm and some that were very snowy.


Yea for us if its early we can start early. Not sure how it works for you or if you pretty much start in april all the time. 2 weeks early would make up a huge deficit in the lack of income this winter.


----------



## qualitycut

MNPLOWCO;1966863 said:


> Those forestry cutters are pricey......35-45,000 depending on model.
> Can't really buy those on a whim.


Not unless you plan on using it everyday, didnt know they were that much, wow


----------



## MNPLOWCO

qualitycut;1966866 said:


> Not unless you plan on using it everyday, didnt know they were that much, wow


25,000 for an ok used one.

Then heavy plex door and muffler and exhaust covers and HD ROPS so things don't crush the cab and radiator housing covers for debris etc. etc.

Cha Ching $$$$$


----------



## qualitycut

MNPLOWCO;1966869 said:


> 25,000 for an ok used one.
> 
> Then heavy plex door and muffler and exhaust covers and HD ROPS so things don't crush the cab and radiator housing covers for debris etc. etc.
> 
> Cha Ching $$$$$


No crap, would be fun though!


----------



## MNPLOWCO

qualitycut;1966872 said:


> No crap, would be fun though!


Terminator fun !


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1966866 said:


> Not unless you plan on using it everyday, didnt know they were that much, wow












Kinda like when I bought a firewood processor one year.

Did 50 full cords of wood in 3 weeks, vs about 3 months to do it now.

It was nice, but that's all I did, and had a hard time justifying the money.

I needed a way to supply logs, and a distributorship, but those didn't come to fruition.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1966846 said:


> You make it sound like its late March already. Its still February. We could pick up 20" just like that in the first two weeks of March. It happens a lot with a normal Spring to follow.


I know... just being a stick in the mud... Really would like to get out in the lawns mid April this year...


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22;1966876 said:


> Kinda like when I bought a firewood processor one year.
> 
> Did 50 full cords of wood in 3 weeks, vs about 3 months to do it now.
> 
> It was nice, but that's all I did, and had a hard time justifying the money.
> 
> I needed a way to supply logs, and a distributorship, but those didn't come to fruition.


Geez LWN. If we were talking about a cut on our arm, you would then show us the hospital you used to have......what don't you do? or haven't tried!


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1966877 said:


> I know... just being a stick in the mud... Really would like to get out in the lawns mid April this year...


Whats the earliest you can remember doing Lawn stuff?


----------



## MNPLOWCO

qualitycut;1966880 said:


> Whats the earliest you can remember doing Lawn stuff?


Mid March a couple of years ago for me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO;1966878 said:


> Geez LWN. If we were talking about a cut on our arm, you would then show us the hospital you used to have......what don't you do? or haven't tried!


It was in the 90's, early 2000's when the snows were light. My dad and I would cut trees every day for November through January, then cut and split would every day until mid April.

One year I kept 2 guys on full time. We cut trees every day, they cut and split wood every day.

We did 100 full cords of wood, all stacked on pallets that year.

One of my guys cut the end of his right pinky off in my splitter. He was wearing chopper mittens, wasn't paying attention, and pinched it off between the last two knuckles.

I had a tree fall the wrong way, took off running, tripped and fell, and a large limb caused the tree to rotate and fall over the top of me and land on the other side.

It was an oak tree, large enough where my 24" bar didn't get to the middle after cutting from either side. One of the reasons it went the wrong way.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1966880 said:


> Whats the earliest you can remember doing Lawn stuff?


I've done mulch in February before. Bagged mulch, not fresh. 6-7 years ago we were mowing April 1. HAD to mow April 1, wasn't any way around it.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22;1966886 said:


> It was in the 90's, early 2000's when the snows were light. My dad and I would cut trees every day for November through January, then cut and split would every day until mid April.
> 
> One year I kept 2 guys on full time. We cut trees every day, they cut and split wood every day.
> 
> We did 100 full cords of wood, all stacked on pallets that year.
> 
> One of my guys cut the end of his right pinky off in my splitter. He was wearing chopper mittens, wasn't paying attention, and pinched it off between the last two knuckles.
> 
> I had a tree fall the wrong way, took off running, tripped and fell, and a large limb caused the tree to rotate and fall over the top of me and land on the other side.
> 
> It was an oak tree, large enough where my 24" bar didn't get to the middle after cutting from either side. One of the reasons it went the wrong way.


DANG! Better stick dented fenders and torn tires.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Watching Ax Men, I can relate to alot of what happens, but on a much smaller scale.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO;1966889 said:


> DANG! Better stick dented fenders and torn tires.


That was the last week I spent in the woods. I haven't gone back.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22;1966890 said:


> Watching Ax Men, I can relate to alot of what happens, but on a much smaller scale.


Yes....some of that is staged but boy and that stuff get dangerous fast.

Holy cow...stuck my head outside the door, thought I heard a low flying Jet...
Just the wind bending trees over. Wooooosh!


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;1966495 said:


> Is this what it is like in here in the summer too??? So quite...


No! Get ready to see a bunch of zero turns stuck in the mud.


----------



## qualitycut

MNPLOWCO;1966893 said:


> Yes....some of that is staged but boy and that stuff get dangerous fast.
> 
> Holy cow...stuck my head outside the door, thought I heard a low flying Jet...
> Just the wind bending trees over. Wooooosh!


I just ran to the window, thought someone was in my driveway but it was just the garbage can sliding across the driveway


----------



## Ranger620

AP'S agent says he's done with the vikings and doesnt want to come back. We'll have to wait and see. I hope they stick to their guns and trade him and not just let him go for nothing


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Sure doesn't feel like 23*


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1966903 said:


> AP'S agent says he's done with the vikings and doesnt want to come back. We'll have to wait and see. I hope they stick to their guns and trade him and not just let him go for nothing


I hope that they keep him and don't give him what he wants!


----------



## Bill1090

Temps are going up. Doesn't feel like it with the wind!


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1966888 said:


> I've done mulch in February before. Bagged mulch, not fresh. 6-7 years ago we were mowing April 1. HAD to mow April 1, wasn't any way around it.


In 2000 it was 62* on this day. That was the year my gpa died and if I remember right (I was young so I could be wrong) it stayed warm the rest of spring.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1966880 said:


> Whats the earliest you can remember doing Lawn stuff?


Mid March in 2012


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1966922 said:


> Mid March in 2012


Yea thats the same here, wasnt it like 80 or something on st Patricks day?


----------



## DDB

It seems lately that the trendy thing is to compare drunk driving to people driving when they are very tired. Tonight Kare 11 have a story on it. Makes me wonder if the state/fed's will make snow plow drivers keep a log book similar to a log book that semi-truck drivers have to make sure we are getting enough sleep for their liking. It sure would change things for us and I really hope it never happens. Anyone think it ever will???


----------



## Doughboy12

Gotta love the cloud cover at night....






Unles you are out winter camping in the north woods...the next two weekends.


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1966922 said:


> Mid March in 2012





qualitycut;1966924 said:


> Yea thats the same here, wasnt it like 80 or something on st Patricks day?


Yep, 2012. I remember that one clearly because my dad was in the hospital.


----------



## qualitycut

Meteos down to .3 for Saturday


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;1966929 said:


> Gotta love the cloud cover at night....
> 
> Unles you are out winter camping in the north woods...the next two weekends.


Clouds = warmth.

But I personally would wait until summer to camp.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1966929 said:


> Gotta love the cloud cover at night....
> 
> Unles you are out winter camping in the north woods...the next two weekends.


We were wheeling this weekend and made a fire and cooked some hot dogs and chilli, we were talking about how horrible it would be to winter camp. Lol


----------



## qualitycut

Would need to gather wood the entire time to stay warm. Im more of a hotel guy anyway


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;1966932 said:


> Meteos down to .3 for Saturday


And below 3" for Sunday now.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1966934 said:


> We were wheeling this weekend and made a fire and cooked some hot dogs and chilli, we were talking about how horrible it would be to winter camp. Lol


Always sleep warm...I know a few tricks. 
The worst part of winter camping is getting up at night to take a pee.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1966936 said:


> Would need to gather wood the entire time to stay warm. Im more of a hotel guy anyway


Naw...we almost never have a fire winter camping. That's just one way to do it though. White gas stove to cook on. 
I liken it to going in the chalet while skiing, you never want to go back out and are always cold when you do.


----------



## Doughboy12

Don't get me wrong. I love going back to a hotel after a day of sledding and getting a hot shower/hot tub.


----------



## Doughboy12

Christina just did Brittany Spears sings "this little piggy". 
Then bent over while laughing about doing Shikira and boom good the dynamite...almost popped out of her top.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;1966937 said:


> And below 3" for Sunday now.


Yea here we are at .3


----------



## Deershack

There are lots of ways to stay warm while winter camping. Building a snow cave or hut works great. Once water freezes and becomes snow, it dosn't get any colder. If it's -40 and you dig into a snow bank, the inside of the cave will be about 30 degrees and snow is a terrific insulator. If the walls of the cave(hut) are about 6" thick and you have a small hole for ventelation, you can stay very warm with any decent sleeping bag, Coldest I've stayed outside is -22 in the BWCA for a wkend.


----------



## Deershack

Getting up in the middle of the night can take some courage.


----------



## Deershack

Other hints: Don't wear the clothes you've worn all day to bed. They will be damp and so on and will carry any cold to your skin. Pull your liners out of yor boots and let the air dry(freeze dry) over night. Put you boots between your groung pad and the bottom of the sleeping bag and when you wake up grab the linners and put them in the bag with you for a few minutes to warm up. Get a small plastic bottel of warter with a lanyard and carry in around your neck under your shirt. It will stay unfrozen and you do need just as much if not more water in your system during the winter so make sure you drink a lot. Winter air is very dry and your lungs need to stay moist in order to pass the water to your blood stream.


----------



## Deershack

I teach Winter Camping, Winter Survival and Outdoor Cooking in the Winter to the Boy Scouts. I'll be doing it for the next 3 wkends.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Winter camping is a lot of fun. We did it quite a few times snowmobiling up in the arrowhead. We made snow caves there actually really warm to sleep if you have a mummy bag


----------



## Polarismalibu

Polarismalibu;1966966 said:


> Winter camping is a lot of fun. We did it quite a few times snowmobiling up in the arrowhead. We made snow caves there actually really warm to sleep if you have a mummy bag


I have a tent made for winter that works great too


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

DDB;1966925 said:


> It seems lately that the trendy thing is to compare drunk driving to people driving when they are very tired. Tonight Kare 11 have a story on it. Makes me wonder if the state/fed's will make snow plow drivers keep a log book similar to a log book that semi-truck drivers have to make sure we are getting enough sleep for their liking. It sure would change things for us and I really hope it never happens. Anyone think it ever will???


It would be a bit difficult to track, although I'm sure that technically we could already all be busted somehow.

I'm sure there's many laws already on the books we all violate.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

AccuWeather has 3-6" for me Saturday night into Sunday morning.

Still wish I knew when they updated their banners.

Meteogram is at zero. NWS says snow for SE MN and S WI.


----------



## SnowGuy73

30° breezy overcast.


----------



## Bill1090

20* and calm......


----------



## Green Grass

29 light snow


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1966975 said:


> AccuWeather has 3-6" for me Saturday night into Sunday morning.
> 
> Still wish I knew when they updated their banners.


Seems like usually about a day later...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Had a couple 13, 14 flakes while I took the kids to daycare... That's about it


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light snow.


----------



## Bill1090

Meteo is under 1.5" for me on Sunday.


----------



## Camden

Sidewalk run for us. Residual salt did a nice job on many areas but there were many windswept areas that had about 1" of accumulation (all blown in). It was quite the surprise to wake up and see white everywhere...


----------



## snowman55

LwnmwrMan22;1966974 said:


> It would be a bit difficult to track, although I'm sure that technically we could already all be busted somehow.
> 
> I'm sure there's many laws already on the books we all violate.


HOS does apply to us already. Another example of so many rules not followed. Following HOS has cost me $10,000's another reason you need to raise your prices.

look it up at mndot.
anyone operating a vehicle over 10,000#(includes a pulling a trailer) must not be punched into a clock more than 16 hrs 2 times in a 7 day period. To restart the clock must have 10 hours off. So if a guy works for 8am to 1pm he cant work past midnight unless he waits until 11 pm to start his shift. restart at 10pm and the clock is not reset so must not drive after midnight.

It Has added another thing to track during a snow, just what we needed.

Will they enforce it? pretty tough however if café happens and someone is hurt they will come in and audit your records.

Heres the kicker guys. Last year the feds made the owner and manager CRIMINALLY liable. What does that mean? Well if 1 of your guys kills someone and he is over the HOS you can be charged with manslaughter!

I have added drivers and more trucks to help ensure we don't violate HOS. This has raised my operating costs, but no way in café I am going to prison over snow removal.

Of course gov't employees and subs for gov't and utlilities get a pass. How is it that a govt employee is safe after 20hrs but I am not unless I am working for the govt. Another example of govt protecting it self while throwing the rest of us to the wolves.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

30* with a dusting, driveway has salt from whenever ago and is black


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

The city just went by doing the sidewalk SMH


----------



## cbservicesllc

snowman55;1967100 said:


> HOS does apply to us already. Another example of so many rules not followed. Following HOS has cost me $10,000's another reason you need to raise your prices.
> 
> look it up at mndot.
> anyone operating a vehicle over 10,000#(includes a pulling a trailer) must not be punched into a clock more than 16 hrs 2 times in a 7 day period. To restart the clock must have 10 hours off. So if a guy works for 8am to 1pm he cant work past midnight unless he waits until 11 pm to start his shift. restart at 10pm and the clock is not reset so must not drive after midnight.
> 
> It Has added another thing to track during a snow, just what we needed.
> 
> Will they enforce it? pretty tough however if café happens and someone is hurt they will come in and audit your records.
> 
> Heres the kicker guys. Last year the feds made the owner and manager CRIMINALLY liable. What does that mean? Well if 1 of your guys kills someone and he is over the HOS you can be charged with manslaughter!
> 
> I have added drivers and more trucks to help ensure we don't violate HOS. This has raised my operating costs, but no way in café I am going to prison over snow removal.
> 
> Of course gov't employees and subs for gov't and utlilities get a pass. How is it that a govt employee is safe after 20hrs but I am not unless I am working for the govt. Another example of govt protecting it self while throwing the rest of us to the wolves.


Well... Guess most of us are violators... I'll own up and say I am... I don't know that my prices are that low either... Guess I'll find a good lawyer now...


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;1967119 said:


> Well... Guess most of us are violators... I'll own up and say I am... I don't know that my prices are that low either... Guess I'll find a good lawyer now...


I know i blow that rule out of the water, but i do try to keep my guy's hours behind the wheel down to no more than 12 hours. Still in violation of the rules, but. .....


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Sun is poking out and it's melting on the trucks


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1967122 said:


> I know i blow that rule out of the water, but i do try to keep my guy's hours behind the wheel down to no more than 12 hours. Still in violation of the rules, but. .....


This is where I am too. I try to keep everyone off the road after 12 hours.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1967125 said:


> This is where I am too. I try to keep everyone off the road after 12 hours.


With adding a 4 plow truck, we are able to finish all accounts in the 9 to 10 hour range, that includes all plowing and shoveling, up to a 4" to 6" snow fall as long as it is not real wet.

The only reason i dont run the 4th truck is the driver for that truck is more expensive than my other drivers, so i only use him for bigger storms, over 4". Anything under that and we run 3 trucks.


----------



## skorum03

Snowing and blowing so hard in Hudson I can't see more than a block in front of me. 

Kinda came out of nowhere


----------



## skorum03




----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

My street is black now


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

My neighbor is squeegeeing his driveway.


----------



## Bill1090

skorum03;1967140 said:


>


Somebody needs a windshield  :waving:


----------



## Bill1090

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1967143 said:


> My street is black now


And the sidewalks are still white?

From salt.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

FWIW, all of my trucks are under 10,000 lbs, except the one I drive.

We are all intrastate, no log book required.


----------



## skorum03

Bill1090;1967156 said:


> Somebody needs a windshield  :waving:


I know. I think I'll skip the windshield and just get a new(er) truck instead


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Mn dot is dragging blades in white bear, I don't know how to post a pic but I took one. 35e/J


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

All the snow is melted off the trucks


----------



## qualitycut

Nws says its 32 here


----------



## banonea

skorum03;1967162 said:


> I know. I think I'll skip the windshield and just get a new(er) truck instead


Windshields are cheap. You can get a salvage yard one for less than $200.00 most of the time for older cars/trucks. Install is around $150.00 depending on ware you go. I got a friend who owns City Auto Glass in Rochester, got a windshield for the truck I got from SSS for $50.00, cost me $75.00 to have it installed.


----------



## snowman55

LwnmwrMan22;1967160 said:


> FWIW, all of my trucks are under 10,000 lbs, except the one I drive.
> 
> We are all intrastate, no log book required.


correct no log book, but you must have accurate timecards. 10,000# but with any trailer you will be over. We have left skids on site in the past because the driver went past hours. pick em up 10 hours later.


----------



## CityGuy

snowman55;1967100 said:


> HOS does apply to us already. Another example of so many rules not followed. Following HOS has cost me $10,000's another reason you need to raise your prices.
> 
> look it up at mndot.
> anyone operating a vehicle over 10,000#(includes a pulling a trailer) must not be punched into a clock more than 16 hrs 2 times in a 7 day period. To restart the clock must have 10 hours off. So if a guy works for 8am to 1pm he cant work past midnight unless he waits until 11 pm to start his shift. restart at 10pm and the clock is not reset so must not drive after midnight.
> 
> It Has added another thing to track during a snow, just what we needed.
> 
> Will they enforce it? pretty tough however if café happens and someone is hurt they will come in and audit your records.
> 
> Heres the kicker guys. Last year the feds made the owner and manager CRIMINALLY liable. What does that mean? Well if 1 of your guys kills someone and he is over the HOS you can be charged with manslaughter!
> 
> I have added drivers and more trucks to help ensure we don't violate HOS. This has raised my operating costs, but no way in café I am going to prison over snow removal.
> 
> Of course gov't employees and subs for gov't and utlilities get a pass. How is it that a govt employee is safe after 20hrs but I am not unless I am working for the govt. Another example of govt protecting it self while throwing the rest of us to the wolves.


I can't speak for all government but in our case we adhere to this rule. 12 on 12 off. I think MNDOT is the same.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;1967173 said:


> correct no log book, but you must have accurate timecards. 10,000# but with any trailer you will be over. We have left skids on site in the past because the driver went past hours. pick em up 10 hours later.


I don't pull any equipment except to one school then it gets picked up at another school about 6 hours later.

It's a rule I'm not worried about.

We have been pulled over by CVI in the past, never asked for logs or time cards.

Been in accidents, same thing.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1967176 said:


> I don't pull any equipment except to one school then it gets picked up at another school about 6 hours later.
> 
> It's a rule I'm not worried about.
> 
> We have been pulled over by CVI in the past, never asked for logs or time cards.
> 
> Been in accidents, same thing.


Heck I got rear ended sitting at a red light in my freight and was given a breathalyzer at 8 in the morning. It was a ramsey county "dot" that showed up right as the original cop was wrapping up


----------



## skorum03

banonea;1967171 said:


> Windshields are cheap. You can get a salvage yard one for less than $200.00 most of the time for older cars/trucks. Install is around $150.00 depending on ware you go. I got a friend who owns City Auto Glass in Rochester, got a windshield for the truck I got from SSS for $50.00, cost me $75.00 to have it installed.


Yeah idk. I'm just going to sell the truck come spring time anyways so idk if I even want to stick the money into fixing the windshield. Not sure if that's a deal breaker or not in a truck like this. Opinions?


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1967184 said:


> Heck I got rear ended sitting at a red light in my freight and was given a breathalyzer at 8 in the morning. It was a ramsey county "dot" that showed up right as the original cop was wrapping up


Thats funny. I dont get why the government hates hard working opertunistic Americans but love lazy non workers and illegal immigrants


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1967196 said:


> Yeah idk. I'm just going to sell the truck come spring time anyways so idk if I even want to stick the money into fixing the windshield. Not sure if that's a deal breaker or not in a truck like this. Opinions?


It depends, if you can get 1 cheap enough just fix it. Nothing worse then buying something that needs to get something like that replaced right away. Insurance may even cover 1 a year.


----------



## banonea

skorum03;1967196 said:


> Yeah idk. I'm just going to sell the truck come spring time anyways so idk if I even want to stick the money into fixing the windshield. Not sure if that's a deal breaker or not in a truck like this. Opinions?


Depending on the person. Most dealerships could care less if you are trading in.


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1967202 said:


> Depending on the person. Most dealerships could care less if you are trading in.


Exactly, just like tires they will just deduct it off the price they give you.


----------



## Bill1090

skorum03;1967196 said:


> Yeah idk. I'm just going to sell the truck come spring time anyways so idk if I even want to stick the money into fixing the windshield. Not sure if that's a deal breaker or not in a truck like this. Opinions?


I wouldn't buy a truck with a busted windshield unless I was getting a good deal on it. I just don't like buying something that I know will need to be replaced right away. That's just me though.


----------



## banonea

just walk outside and it is snowing and blowing its ass off.... Where the hell did this come from


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1967208 said:


> just walk outside and it is snowing and blowing its ass off.... Where the hell did this come from


Looks like just a little blob going over you.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1967210 said:


> Looks like just a little blob going over you.


Yep. In, done and gone in about 15 minutes. wind is now calm and the sun is shining


----------



## skorum03

Sound slike I should just get it fixed haha


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1967199 said:


> It depends, if you can get 1 cheap enough just fix it. Nothing worse then buying something that needs to get something like that replaced right away. Insurance may even cover 1 a year.


I think mine does cover it actually, maybe. Going to make a call


----------



## Doughboy12

skorum03;1967196 said:


> Yeah idk. I'm just going to sell the truck come spring time anyways so idk if I even want to stick the money into fixing the windshield. Not sure if that's a deal breaker or not in a truck like this. Opinions?


Having a vehicle these days without 100% glass coverage doesn't make sense to me. When have it your lights are covered too. Not for burning out but for breakage. IMHO
Get it fixed as it is an integral part of the integrity of you vehicle.


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1967214 said:


> Yep. In, done and gone in about 15 minutes. wind is now calm and the sun is shining


Sunny here but its windy as cafe


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1967230 said:


> Having a vehicle these days without 100% glass coverage doesn't make sense to me. When have it your lights are covered too. Not for burning out but for breakage. IMHO
> Get it fixed as it is an integral part of the integrity of you vehicle.


Most commercial policy do not offer glass coverage.

Edit, i may be wrong. That was a few insurance companies ago that told me that.


----------



## banonea

skorum03;1967228 said:


> I think mine does cover it actually, maybe. Going to make a call


If you have at least comp on your insurance, you should have full glass with no deductible.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;1967230 said:


> Having a vehicle these days without 100% glass coverage doesn't make sense to me. When have it your lights are covered too. Not for burning out but for breakage. IMHO
> Get it fixed as it is an integral part of the integrity of you vehicle.


You are correct... It is an integral part of the safety system...


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1967235 said:


> Most commercial policy do not offer glass coverage.
> 
> Edit, i may be wrong. That was a few insurance companies ago that told me that.


I have full glass all trucks, No deductible


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1967247 said:


> I have full glass all trucks, No deductible


Same here.... I need to get my windshield fixed.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

cbservicesllc;1967247 said:


> I have full glass all trucks, No deductible


Me too, it's to cheap not to


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Meteogram is breaking down by hundredths of an inch now.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1967197 said:


> Thats funny. I dont get why the government hates hard working opertunistic Americans but love lazy non workers and illegal immigrants


Because we can think for ourselves and they just want sheeple they can control


----------



## banonea

Dose anyone have experience with stealth trailers. I am thinking about picking up a 20' for lawn care this year. this is the one that I'm looking at......



depending upon what they are going to offer me for trade, I would be looking to sell the black trailer that I posted pictures of earlier


----------



## Bill1090

Holy wind batman!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1967251 said:


> Meteogram is breaking down by hundredths of an inch now.


Wasnt that this am snow? Its already noon.


----------



## CityGuy

28° sunny 
Feels like 15


----------



## andersman02

Could anyone send me a High quality Mowing picture that I could use for our website? Basically just stripes on a nice lawn. All the ones I have are from a phone

[email protected] is my email


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;1967266 said:


> Holy wind batman!


No kidding. Sunny but really windy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1967267 said:


> Wasnt that this am snow? Its already noon.


Yeah, the first bump is from this morning.

I was waiting for the snow part to materialize, thinking the chart was for moisutre, until I realized the breakdown in hundredths was the snow.

Doesn't look good for snow lovers.


----------



## CityGuy

Roads are slowly melting. Sun angle is getting stronger.


----------



## Bill1090

33 out and sunny with a wc of 22. It would be absolutely gorgeous out if it weren't for the wind.


----------



## Bill1090

It made a 6" drop in 2 days. I give up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1967285 said:


> It made a 6" drop in 2 days. I give up.


It was always borderline to hit us.

I wouldn't give up yet either. That's not even on land yet.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1967290 said:


> It was always borderline to hit us.
> 
> I wouldn't give up yet either. That's not even on land yet.


Its pretty damn close to us.
http://204.2.104.196/gfs/WINTER_GFS0P5_SFC_ACCUM-SNOW_120HR.gif


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1967302 said:


> Its pretty damn close to us.
> http://204.2.104.196/gfs/WINTER_GFS0P5_SFC_ACCUM-SNOW_120HR.gif


That's what I'm saying. The storm isn't even on land yet, let alone has it made it across the mountains.

Also, 90% of the snow you show in that link falls tomorrow night


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1967304 said:


> That's what I'm saying. The storm isn't even on land yet, let alone has it made it across the mountains.


We could be at 8 inches tomorrow.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1967290 said:


> It was always borderline to hit us.
> 
> I wouldn't give up yet either. That's not even on land yet.


I know it will change. This winter has just made me bitter.


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;1967306 said:


> I know it will change. This winter has just made me bitter.


Turn that frown upside-down Charlie Brown


----------



## NorthernProServ

Bill1090;1967306 said:


> I know it will change. This winter has just made me bitter.


This should help.

Raw: Man Plows Snow While Sitting on Toilet

(Sent from KSTP)
http://kstp.com/news/stories/s3710489.shtml?cat=12157


----------



## Bill1090

http://www.totallandscapecare.com/video-dad-builds-mini-cat-for-son-from-scratch/

Now this is awesome!!!


----------



## Bill1090

NorthernProServ;1967315 said:


> This should help.
> 
> Raw: Man Plows Snow While Sitting on Toilet
> 
> (Sent from KSTP)
> http://kstp.com/news/stories/s3710489.shtml?cat=12157


I think LwnMwr needs one of those. He could eat at the castle all the time then!


----------



## Bill1090

I found this online. I think it's for kids, but I'd like the plans for it so I could build it for me.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;1967322 said:


> I found this online. I think it's for kids, but I'd like the plans for it so I could build it for me.


I saw that on Facebook the otherday. I would have loved that as a kid


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;1967325 said:


> I saw that on Facebook the otherday. I would have loved that as a kid


I would love it now,but i think the wife would have a issue with it.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This morning's GFS basically put the storm in S.MO.


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;1967328 said:


> I would love it now,but i think the wife would have a issue with it.....


Same here. Gf is ok with it too. I might just build one for the new house.

It would be great for getting up to look outside in the middle of the night. Just flip the switch, and the room is lit up.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1967329 said:


> This morning's GFS basically put the storm in S.MO.


I saw this morning TWC showed a good amount of snow around Des Moines and south thru Thursday night. Not sure where they are getting that from, but that would maybe be something to watch.


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1967328 said:


> I would love it now,but i think the wife would have a issue with it.....


Your hips down would be hanging out of the cab


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1967328 said:


> I would love it now,but i think the wife would have a issue with it.....


Give here something to hold onto. You can show here how a skid bucks around


----------



## cbservicesllc

andersman02;1967273 said:


> Could anyone send me a High quality Mowing picture that I could use for our website? Basically just stripes on a nice lawn. All the ones I have are from a phone
> 
> [email protected] is my email


Ring? :laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ;1967315 said:


> This should help.
> 
> Raw: Man Plows Snow While Sitting on Toilet
> 
> (Sent from KSTP)
> http://kstp.com/news/stories/s3710489.shtml?cat=12157


Totally cool. I want one now.


----------



## Drakeslayer

cbservicesllc;1967337 said:


> Ring? :laughing:


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

Anybody here been through the Allina birth classes in the last year or so? Got a couple questions. 
All our guys used North or have older kids.


----------



## CityGuy

28° sunny 
Feels like 13
Windy


----------



## MNPLOWCO

banonea;1967328 said:


> I would love it now,but i think the wife would have a issue with it.....


PM ing you in a few mins.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1967334 said:


> I saw this morning TWC showed a good amount of snow around Des Moines and south thru Thursday night. Not sure where they are getting that from, but that would maybe be something to watch.


It's the clipper diving out of ND that's gonna hit western MN.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1967337 said:


> Ring? :laughing:


Haha i was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1967349 said:


> It's the clipper diving out of ND that's gonna hit western MN.


Not much of a shift west would put us right in it.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

CityGuy;1967341 said:


> Anybody here been through the Allina birth classes in the last year or so? Got a couple questions.
> All our guys used North or have older kids.


WHATEVER YOU DO, DO NOT GO TO MAPLEGROVE FOR ANYTHING!!!! Even a hang nail. DO NOT DELIVER A BABY THERE!!!!!! Go to North Memorial, they are great there. When Maplegrove almost kills your wife you'll end up at North anyway


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

cbservicesllc;1967337 said:


> Ring? :laughing:


Now that's funny


----------



## CityGuy

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1967356 said:


> WHATEVER YOU DO, DO NOT GO TO MAPLEGROVE FOR ANYTHING!!!! Even a hang nail. DO NOT DELIVER A BABY THERE!!!!!! Go to North Memorial, they are great there. When Maplegrove almost kills your wife you'll end up at North anyway


Our "plan" is to use Buffalo. If something happens early it would be Wacconia/Ridgeview, whatever it's called.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1967336 said:


> Give here something to hold onto. You can show here how a skid bucks around


She would love that....


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;1967355 said:


> Not much of a shift west would put us right in it.


What i dont get is if you look at the actual gfs run it looks nothing like that.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1967365 said:


> What i dont get is if you look at the actual gfs run it looks nothing like that.


I thought it was way south? We are talking sat/sun right?


----------



## Polarismalibu

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1967356 said:


> WHATEVER YOU DO, DO NOT GO TO MAPLEGROVE FOR ANYTHING!!!! Even a hang nail. DO NOT DELIVER A BABY THERE!!!!!! Go to North Memorial, they are great there. When Maplegrove almost kills your wife you'll end up at North anyway


The maple grove north memorial is a nice place. One of my employees just had his first kid there Thursday. I was surprised how nice it was when I went up there. Apparently there main thing is baby's there


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1967371 said:


> I thought it was way south? We are talking sat/sun right?


Yea that accumulation map looks nothing like the actual gfs map. Its mainly south with a touch of snow hitting south metro.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;1967365 said:


> What i dont get is if you look at the actual gfs run it looks nothing like that.


The GFS shows it going thru northern wi right? Or am I looking at the wrong thing?


----------



## Bill1090

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1967371 said:


> I thought it was way south? We are talking sat/sun right?


Thru Thursday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1967371 said:


> I thought it was way south? We are talking sat/sun right?


The above pretty color picture is snow to the west tomorrow night.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1967378 said:


> Yea that accumulation map looks nothing like the actual gfs map. Its mainly south with a touch of snow hitting south metro.


The above map is tomorrow night. Has nothing to do with Saturday.

There is no pretty picture map with accumulation from this weekend yet.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Polarismalibu;1967376 said:


> The maple grove north memorial is a nice place. One of my employees just had his first kid there Thursday. I was surprised how nice it was when I went up there. Apparently there main thing is baby's there


Looks real nice, the problem is they are only a level III trauma so if ANYTHING goes wrong they aren't equipped or staffed to handle it and you'll end up at North.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1967384 said:


> The above pretty color picture is snow to the west tomorrow night.


More west, more west


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1967387 said:


> The above map is tomorrow night. Has nothing to do with Saturday.
> 
> There is no pretty picture map with accumulation from this weekend yet.


It says
Sunday 12z on mine


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1967389 said:


> More west, more west


I could use the money of a few plows but im ok with it being no snow also


----------



## Bill1090

Bill1090;1967355 said:


> Not much of a shift West would put us right in it.


I mean East....


----------



## Polarismalibu

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1967388 said:


> Looks real nice, the problem is they are only a level III trauma so if ANYTHING goes wrong they aren't equipped or staffed to handle it and you'll end up at North.


I'm assuming that's why there mainly a baby hospital now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I now have 2 bags of salt left after this morning. I really don't want to go get pallet #10.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1967392 said:


> I could use the money of a few plows but im ok with it being no snow also


Me too, but I'm torn because March is kinda busy for me. Next weekend I will hopefully be in Madison watching the highschool state hockey tournament if my brother's team makes it, (Wi state tourney sucks compared to MN), the weekend after that is the bantam state tourney for the team I coach, and then on that next Monday a couple of buddies and are are thinking about running down to Nashville for a few days. We'll see what happens


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/d...hr114hr120hr126hr132hr138hr144hr150hr156hr162


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1967397 said:


> http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/d...hr114hr120hr126hr132hr138hr144hr150hr156hr162


Saturday snow.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1967394 said:


> I'm assuming that's why there mainly a baby hospital now.


We use to send non trauma there and at times trauma but I am guessing that's because of overflow at Robinsdale.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1967399 said:


> Saturday snow.


Barely touches most of us, Bill could see some.

At this time


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1967395 said:


> I now have 2 bags of salt left after this morning. I really don't want to go get pallet #10.


Come take mine, how ever much/little you want, I'll even help you load it


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1967387 said:


> The above map is tomorrow night. Has nothing to do with Saturday.
> 
> There is no pretty picture map with accumulation from this weekend yet.


Is there snow coming my way tomorrow? Nothing on the news about it.....


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Polarismalibu;1967394 said:


> I'm assuming that's why there mainly a baby hospital now.


That's what we were there for, they OD'd my wife on Magnesium and I found her not breathing 9 hours after delivery. They administered liquid calcium to counteract the mag and when she came to she was blind. They then ordered an ambulance and transferred her to North straight in for a CT to confirm a stroke. Stroke in both Occipital lobes she spent 9 days in ICU.


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;1967404 said:


> Come take mine, how ever much/little you want, I'll even help you load it


Well sense your giving it away I'll be right over


----------



## Polarismalibu

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1967409 said:


> That's what we were there for, they OD'd my wife on Magnesium and I found her not breathing 9 hours after delivery. They administered liquid calcium to counteract the mag and when she came to she was blind. They then ordered an ambulance and transferred her to North straight in for a CT to confirm a stroke. Stroke in both Occipital lobes she spent 9 days in ICU.


That's why I hate going to doctors unless I'm half dead already or something's broken. Any doctor or nurse can make crap worse in a blink of an eye.


----------



## Bill1090

skorum03;1967402 said:


> Barely touches most of us, Bill could see some.
> 
> At this time


It looks like Jim would have the best chance. Who knows, maybe this will be the one where nobody says anything and we wake up with 6" on the ground.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I wouldn't be surprised if Friday the GFS is over Duluth.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snow totals from 48 hours....









Totals on the 120 hour map.










No real change, other than the storm moving across IA/MO border.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Should stay west of you tomorrow bano. They guys that want snow need a 200 mile shift east.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

No good Nichols.... Did she end up recovering??


----------



## qualitycut

That is reall close for tomorrow yet i have no chance of snow for tomorrow


----------



## qualitycut

The 48 hour map is right on our door step


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1967431 said:


> The 48 hour map is right on our door step


Below is the 24 hour map.

It would have been good for 6 am this morning.

I'm thinking the pink over the cities is what fell this morning.

If you look at this map, you'll see the snow looks much further to the west than the 48/120 maps.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1967425 said:


> No good Nichols.... Did she end up recovering??


She got her vision back but will never work again. She has short term memory loss,can't multi task, gets overwhelmed easy. But she's alive


----------



## Bill1090

Sunday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dahl said after this weekend, we have broken winter's back.

He said hard pressed to see sub zero lows.


----------



## CityGuy

28° sunny 
Feels like 13°
Really windy


----------



## CityGuy

The wind is really pushing my truck around like a sail.


----------



## CityGuy

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1967437 said:


> She got her vision back but will never work again. She has short term memory loss,can't multi task, gets overwhelmed easy. But she's alive


Did you take them to the task? That sounds like malpractice to me but I am no expert.


----------



## CityGuy

Dahl just said on the radio that at this time looks like 1 inch Saturday night.


----------



## NorthernProServ

washing the truck at the self serve holy hell the people


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

CityGuy;1967465 said:


> Did you take them to the task? That sounds like malpractice to me but I am no expert.


Had two different attorneys review ALL her records and they BOTH said it would be hard prove she didn't recieve "minimum quality of care". In other words she's not a vegetable or dead. They we're both the top malpractice in the state. I'm the last person to even think about sueing someone but this was different


----------



## Polarismalibu

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1967491 said:


> Had two different attorneys review ALL her records and they BOTH said it would be hard prove she didn't recieve "minimum quality of care". In other words she's not a vegetable or dead. They we're both the top malpractice in the state. I'm the last person to even think about sueing someone but this was different


Pretty bad when they can't even be held responsible for there mistakes.


----------



## banonea

Nap time then date night with the wife. Thinking casino tonight but not sure what one.... want to play craps but i dont think there is any in Minnesota


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1967507 said:


> Nap time then date night with the wife. Thinking casino tonight but not sure what one.... want to play craps but i dont think there is any in Minnesota


Might be but it would be electronic crap(s) like roulette.


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1967508 said:


> Might be but it would be electronic crap(s) like roulette.


I dont even thisk there are any of those anymore.


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1967512 said:


> I dont even thisk there are any of those anymore.


Shows how long it's been since I was there.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Polarismalibu;1967494 said:


> Pretty bad when they can't even be held responsible for there mistakes.


Yep, especially when they knew they screwed up. Both attorneys had to threaten them to get her records. They only released about 6 pages to us


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1967456 said:


> Dahl said after this weekend, we have broken winter's back.
> 
> He said hard pressed to see sub zero lows.


If Dahl is saying winter's over, it's really must be done!


----------



## Bill1090




----------



## albhb3

man you guys think we have no snow go down around Gaylord and its zero ran into a dang dust storm down there barely anything in the ditches even and nothing like a stiff crosswind and gusts to 40 ....side note I see lwnmwwr decided to drive his truck into the dentist office today


----------



## albhb3

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1967437 said:


> She got her vision back but will never work again. She has short term memory loss,can't multi task, gets overwhelmed easy. But she's alive


damn that's no good...hopefully she gets better with time,best wishes


----------



## albhb3

NorthernProServ;1967579 said:


> If Dahl is saying winter's over, it's really must be done!


its over talking upper 20s by the weekend officially the winter that never came....

there that should do it your welcome


----------



## Doughboy12

albhb3;1967583 said:


> man you guys think we have no snow go down around Gaylord and its zero ran into a dang dust storm down there barely anything in the ditches even and nothing like a stiff crosswind and gusts to 40 ....side note I see lwnmwwr decided to drive his truck into the dentist office today


Saw that too. Truck was in ruff shape.


----------



## Bill1090

I'm a little surprised the good doctor hasn't chimed in at all today.


----------



## qualitycut

Next Tuesday is up to 3 lol


----------



## Doughboy12

Bel said nothing tomorrow.


----------



## Bill1090

Up to 5" on the meteo for me now next Tuesday.


----------



## banonea

TWC saying 1" to 3" here tomorrow , but KTTC says around 1/2" thru Thursday


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

albhb3;1967584 said:


> damn that's no good...hopefully she gets better with time,best wishes


Thanks, It's been three years now. Guessing it is what it is, kinda what the neurologist said without saying it 3 weeks ago. The brain can find ways to do things differently yada yada. Three years ago he did say it could take 3-5 yrs to see where she'll end up


----------



## albhb3

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1967630 said:


> Thanks, It's been three years now. Guessing it is what it is, kinda what the neurologist said without saying it 3 weeks ago. The brain can find ways to do things differently yada yada. Three years ago he did say it could take 3-5 yrs to see where she'll end up


ohh I was thinking it was more recent well we can still hope


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well the wild are off to a bad start


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/grd/4905904179.html

Forget the 4500 I was looking at.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Goal!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal.......


----------



## Polarismalibu

Cafe that was short lived


----------



## Doughboy12

Sean Bergenhiem now a member of the MN Wild.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1967667 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/grd/4905904179.html
> 
> Forget the 4500 I was looking at.


You would tip that thing in two seconds.


----------



## Camden

That was a brutal period of hockey. Glad that we're only down 1. :crying:


----------



## qualitycut

Last sentence sounds like what they said a couple days ago about this weekend. 

CONFIDENCE CONTINUES TO INCREASE IN A COLD REST OF THE WEEK...FOLLOWED BY LITTLE TO NO SNOW OVER THE WEEKEND. THE MOST NOTABLE CHANGE TO THE FORECAST WAS TO DROP MIN TEMPS THURSDAY NIGHT/FRIDAY MORNING TOWARD THE COLD END OF GUIDANCE AS HIGH PRESSURE BUILDS ACROSS THE REGION SETTING THE STAGE FOR VERY COLD NIGHT. LASTLY...THE POTENTIAL EXISTS FOR AN EARLY MARCH SNOW STORM TUESDAY NIGHT INTO WEDNESDAY.


----------



## qualitycut

An addition to the top post

AT THIS TIME...MODELS KEEP THE PRECIP TO THE SOUTH ACROSS THE TENNESSEE RIVER VALLEY...BUT WOULD THIS SYSTEM HAS A MUCH BETTER CHANCE OF SHIFTING TO THE NORTH THAN THIS WEEKENDS PRECIP.


----------



## Bill1090

Kind of sad really. Big snow storm going to Iowa, and yet there is more action in the Kentucky thread than the Iowa one.


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;1967729 said:


> Kind of sad really. Big snow storm going to Iowa, and yet there is more action in the Kentucky thread than the Iowa one.


What is this Kentucky thread you speak of???


----------



## albhb3

Doughboy12;1967730 said:


> What is this Kentucky thread you speak of???


x2 I like the mass thread with the fridge as a plow


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hopefully we get a good 3rd period like we did the other night


----------



## Doughboy12

albhb3;1967744 said:


> x2 I like the mass thread with the fridge as a plow


Or the guy with 2 car doors for a plow....Vee plow that is. :laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1967746 said:


> Hopefully we get a good 3rd period like we did the other night


I would settle for half as good...


----------



## albhb3

Doughboy12;1967747 said:


> Or the guy with 2 car doors for a plow....Vee plow that is. :laughing:


I missed that one maybe I can get that pair off that totaled bank truck


----------



## Doughboy12

albhb3;1967756 said:


> I missed that one maybe I can get that pair off that totaled bank truck


It is his profile picture...


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1967744 said:


> x2 I like the mass thread with the fridge as a plow


I guess when you have that much snow you get sick of shoveling and get creative. Power was probably out and said cafe it. Stick the food in the snow and grab the fridge.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1967720 said:


> An addition to the top post
> 
> AT THIS TIME...MODELS KEEP THE PRECIP TO THE SOUTH ACROSS THE TENNESSEE RIVER VALLEY...BUT WOULD THIS SYSTEM HAS A MUCH BETTER CHANCE OF SHIFTING TO THE NORTH THAN THIS WEEKENDS PRECIP.


Where did this come from?? Forescast Discussion?

Just want to read the whole thing, as the sentence above makes no sense out of context.

edit... found it. And yeah, "would" needs to be eliminated out of the sentence.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Next Tuesday - Wednesday.....

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/d...ted&hours=hr156hr162hr168hr174hr180hr186hr192


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1967766 said:


> Next Tuesday - Wednesday.....
> 
> http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/d...ted&hours=hr156hr162hr168hr174hr180hr186hr192


so the ne is gonna get pounded


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1967766 said:


> Next Tuesday - Wednesday.....
> 
> http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/d...ted&hours=hr156hr162hr168hr174hr180hr186hr192


Doesn't look too promising for snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

albhb3;1967769 said:


> so the ne is gonna get pounded


Possibly. Might all be warm air for them.


----------



## Bill1090

http://forecast.weather.gov/product...RX&product=AFD&format=CI&version=1&glossary=1

La Crosse forecast discussion. They don't seem confident in snow either.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

High temps for next Tuesday - Wednesday.

Looks like most of the east coast will be in the 40's.

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/d...ours=hr150hr156hr162hr168hr174hr180hr186hr192


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

bill1090;1967774 said:


> http://forecast.weather.gov/product...rx&product=afd&format=ci&version=1&glossary=1
> 
> la crosse forecast discussion. They don't seem confident in snow either.


going into this weekend...the focus has been on the potential for
an accumulating snow as a broad mid level trough digs across the
western conus and southwesterly flow sets up across the region.
The trends with the 24.12z gfs/ecmwf are to take the bulk of this
system to the south of the region with mainly just some light snow
falling locally. the same goes for another system on tuesday which
mainly looks to track well east of the region. Quite a bit of
uncertainty through this period...though the chances of a heavy
snow seem to have gone down significantly with this model run.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1967762 said:


> Where did this come from?? Forescast Discussion?
> 
> Just want to read the whole thing, as the sentence above makes no sense out of context.
> 
> edit... found it. And yeah, "would" needs to be eliminated out of the sentence.


Yup........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NAM should show 3" by this time Thursday evening to keep in line what it's done all winter.


----------



## CityGuy

14 clear 
Feels like 7
Still a little windy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

What JohnDee says-------

By later Saturday, into Sunday and Monday of next week. An area of low pressure looks to develop in the S. Plains and track into the central Midwest, bringing rains and snows to the southern 2/3rds of the region.

As with forecasts for a similar low that moved through early this weekend, confidence in the exact track and strength and thus the exact location and amounts of snow with it is not high. The way things stand right now, the main band of snows would fall in the NW ½ of IA, SW and central WI and into the northern ½ to 2/3rds of lower MI, with the precip falling as, or mixing with rains, to the south of the main snow area and things fairly quiet to the north.

The first half of next week looks to be fairly quiet.


----------



## Bill1090

Would the 12z or 18z gfs be the new one?
EDIT: Nevermind


----------



## Bill1090




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

bill1090;1967786 said:


> would the 12z or 18z gfs be the new one?


18..............................................................................


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1967788 said:


> 18..............................................................................


That's what I thought. Thanks!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Your La Crosse Forecast Discussion was issued at 3:18, before the 18Z ran.

That's why you would have more snow on the meteo, even though the forecast discussion says no.

FD would be old info by then.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;1967786 said:


> Would the 12z or 18z gfs be the new one?
> EDIT: Nevermind


0 and 12 are the 1030 runs and 6 and 18 are the 530 runs


----------



## qualitycut

They just cant get it in the net.


----------



## Doughboy12

Too many passes not enough shotses.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1967791 said:


> Your La Crosse Forecast Discussion was issued at 3:18, before the 18Z ran.
> 
> That's why you would have more snow on the meteo, even though the forecast discussion says no.
> 
> FD would be old info by then.


That makes sense. I didn't even look at the time of the FD.


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1967798 said:


> Too many passes not enough shotses.


Yup.....................


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;1967798 said:


> Too many passes not enough shotses.


They have 32!


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;1967806 said:


> They have 32!


On the power play silly. :waving:


----------



## Doughboy12

They did so well on the 3 PP they should pull the goalie NOW.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1967806 said:


> They have 32!


Yea they are moving the puck pretty well, they are taking good shots the goalie is just playing good.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1967808 said:


> On the power play silly. :waving:


You cant just take random shots on the power play, then they lose possession and goes all the way back down in thier zone. Nothing wrong with passing it around and setting up a good chance


----------



## Doughboy12

Well at least Cityguy knows the game. ........


----------



## CityGuy

Tough loss tonight.


----------



## Camden

That's their worst loss in a month. Just an awful first period set the tone and they never recovered.


----------



## Doughboy12

Last place team. Shouldn't happen. I think they took this one too lightly going in.


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;1967814 said:


> Well at least Cityguy knows the game. ........


A power play shot is somehow worth more than an even strength shot? If that's true then I admit I don't know the game


----------



## Doughboy12

Cityguy... There are some tips for parenting on the Chive that you should see.


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;1967822 said:


> A power play shot is somehow worth more than an even strength shot? If that's true then I admit I don't know the game


It shouldn't take 12 passes to get a good shot....during the PP
I'm out.


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1967823 said:


> Cityguy... There are some tips for parenting on the Chive that you should see.


What's the chive?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1967824 said:


> It shouldn't take 12 passes to get a good shot....during the PP
> I'm out.


I agree. I cringe when I see teams play keep away for 1:40 and get one shot off. I have always said pummel the goalie. If you have to chase the puck in your own zone so be it. You'll be back in their end in 10 seconds.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1967826 said:


> What's the chive?


Seriously.... Google it. And prepaid to loose a lot of time. 
I don't expect to see you back here for quite some time. :laughing: KCCO


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1967828 said:


> I agree. I cringe when I see teams play keep away for 1:40 and get one shot off. I have always said pummel the goalie. If you have to chase the puck in your own zone so be it. You'll be back in their end in 10 seconds.


I agree too. Can't get a goal if you don't shoot the puck.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1967828 said:


> I agree. I cringe when I see teams play keep away for 1:40 and get one shot off. I have always said pummel the goalie. If you have to chase the puck in your own zone so be it. You'll be back in their end in 10 seconds.


To a certain degree I understand where you're coming from but those blue line shots are pretty low percentage ones. Effective power play units don't use the "blast away" option, they use precision.


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;1967831 said:


> To a certain degree I understand where you're coming from but those blue line shots are pretty low percentage ones. Effective power play units don't use the "blast away" option, they use precision.


Point.............................your missing it.


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;1967833 said:


> Point.............................your missing it.


Ummm...okay


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1967831 said:


> To a certain degree I understand where you're coming from but those blue line shots are pretty low percentage ones. Effective power play units don't use the "blast away" option, they use precision.


True, but I have never bought into that style of play. I'm not saying cross the blueline and fire. Watch the High School Tourney in about ten days and you will see 20 passes with about 10 opportunities to pull the trigger and they don't. Far too many players have it embedded in them that if they successfully control the puck they have achieved something.

What do I know....I coach 8 year old girls. :laughing:


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1967836 said:


> True, but I have never bought into that style of play. I'm not saying cross the blueline and fire. Watch the High School Tourney in about ten days and you will see 20 passes with about 10 opportunities to pull the trigger and they don't. Far too many players have it embedded in them that if they successfully control the puck they have achieved something.
> 
> What do I know....I coach 8 year old girls. :laughing:


I need Doughboy to explain this to me.

(Can't wait to watch the hs hockey tournament. TV in my office is on the whole time.)


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1967828 said:


> I agree. I cringe when I see teams play keep away for 1:40 and get one shot off. I have always said pummel the goalie. If you have to chase the puck in your own zone so be it. You'll be back in their end in 10 seconds.


Well 1:40 is a little excessive. That i would agree with. Blue line shots are not going to score often on a pp and they are really the guys running the power play and are more or less the outlets. 6 bad shots on a pp burn up some time. Bad angle shot rings the boards goes back down, bad shot from the point gets blocked and a short handed rush. They obviously need to shoot the puck to score but some passing to set up a good shot is worth it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1967840 said:


> I need Doughboy to explain this to me.
> 
> (Can't wait to watch the hs hockey tournament. TV in my office is on the whole time.)


Doughboy and I might not even be on the same page so I'm not speaking for him.

I love the tourney, never miss a game. I will be at home those days. When I was a kid I would sneak a radio into school to listen.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1967841 said:


> Well 1:40 is a little excessive. That i would agree with. Blue line shots are not going to score often on a pp and they are really the guys running the power play and are more or less the outlets. 6 bad shots on a pp burn up some time. Bad angle shot rings the boards goes back down, bad shot from the point gets blocked and a short handed rush. They obviously need to shoot the puck to score but some passing to set up a good shot is worth it.


You're missing the point, Doughboy will be along shortly to explain it to us.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1967842 said:


> I love the tourney, never miss a game. I will be at home those days. When I was a kid I would sneak a radio into school to listen.


One question: Do you ever cheer for Edina?


----------



## qualitycut

You dont just shoot to shoot on a pp you have an advantage take your time and capitalize on, thats my point.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1967841 said:


> Well 1:40 is a little excessive. That i would agree with. Blue line shots are not going to score often on a pp and they are really the guys running the power play and are more or less the outlets. 6 bad shots on a pp burn up some time. Bad angle shot rings the boards goes back down, bad shot from the point gets blocked and a short handed rush. They obviously need to shoot the puck to score but some passing to set up a good shot is worth it.


Yes but blue line shots can create rebounds or redirects.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1967842 said:


> Doughboy and I might not even be on the same page so I'm not speaking for him.
> 
> I love the tourney, never miss a game. I will be at home those days. When I was a kid I would sneak a radio into school to listen.


I always got a note from my parents and went instead of school.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1967846 said:


> Yes but blue line shots can create rebounds or redirects.


Its a low percentage shot, why waste a pp when you have an advantage. Get the other team out of postion and capitalize, would ratger them spend time passing it around then chasing back into their own zone 5 times. Look how many times they have a shot thats bad and goes all the way down.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1967845 said:


> You dont just shoot to shoot on a pp you have an advantage take your time and capitalize on, thats my point.


I know exactly what you're saying and I agree 100%.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1967844 said:


> One question: Do you ever cheer for Edina?


Let me explain.....

I grew up hating Edina. My little area in Mpls borders them and they were rivals. Now I have a nephew that plays for them so occasionally I cheer for his team. Also, There are certain teams I like to see making it to the end for nostalgia reasons, such as Jefferson, Edina, Spuds, Duluth East, Warroad etc. My brother and I bet on every game and have done so for 20 years so if it comes down to Blaine and Edina I'm going with the Hornets.


----------



## Doughboy12

Doughboy12;1967824 said:


> It shouldn't take 12 passes to get a good shot....during the PP


This is my point....FWIW


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1967847 said:


> I always got a note from my parents and went instead of school.


When I played in Highschool we got blocks of tickets and left school early. I was at the Apple Valley/Duluth East game that went to six overtimes. (i think it was six). At one point I left because my dad was picking me up at 11 and it was 1 a.m.. I found his truck and he wasn't there so I went back in and watched some more. Turns out he went in an hour earlier to watch the game. Just walked right in.


----------



## Bill1090

My RAP is over 1.5" for tomorrow as is Banos at 16:1


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1967852 said:


> Let me explain.....
> 
> I grew up hating Edina. My little area in Mpls borders them and they were rivals. Now I have a nephew that plays for them so occasionally I cheer for his team. Also, There are certain teams I like to see making it to the end for nostalgia reasons, such as Jefferson, Edina, Spuds, Duluth East, Warroad etc. My brother and I bet on every game and have done so for 20 years so if it comes down to Blaine and Edina I'm going with the Hornets.


I can't see myself ever rooting for Edina but I could _maybe_ see it happening if they played St. Thomas Academy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1967859 said:


> My RAP is over 1.5" for tomorrow as is Banos at 16:1


How dare you interject weather talk in the middle of hockey discussion .....

Do you not know the time and place???


----------



## mnlefty

Camden;1967844 said:


> One question: Do you ever cheer for Edina?


Every time they play Benilde, St. Thomas, Hill Murray, etc... at least they're a public school. Really can't stand the city private schools in class A... at least St. Thomas moved up, but Breck, Totino, etc drive me nuts.


----------



## qualitycut

New gfs in a few minutes


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1967860 said:


> I can't see myself ever rooting for Edina but I could _maybe_ see it happening if they played St. Thomas Academy.


^^Exactly. I carefully choose where I cheer for them. In most cases I might want them to beat certain teams to get to the end and then get crushed. Most of the time I want them there so I have something to cheer against.


----------



## SSS Inc.

mnlefty;1967863 said:


> Every time they play Benilde, St. Thomas, Hill Murray, etc... at least they're a public school. Really can't stand the city private schools in class A... at least St. Thomas moved up, but Breck, Totino, etc drive me nuts.


I've always liked Hill Murray for some reason. They have been competitive for a long time so that might be part of it.


----------



## CityGuy

mnlefty;1967863 said:


> Every time they play Benilde, St. Thomas, Hill Murray, etc... at least they're a public school. Really can't stand the city private schools in class A... at least St. Thomas moved up, but Breck, Totino, etc drive me nuts.


Easy on the private schools.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1967862 said:


> How dare you interject weather talk in the middle of hockey discussion .....
> 
> Do you not know the time and place???


Whoops... thought I was in the weather thread.


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;1967870 said:


> Whoops... thought I was in the weather thread.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Camden

mnlefty;1967863 said:


> Every time they play Benilde, St. Thomas, Hill Murray, etc... at least they're a public school. Really can't stand the city private schools in class A... at least St. Thomas moved up, but Breck, Totino, etc drive me nuts.


Up here we have St. Cloud Cathedral that poaches all the best youth players from Sartell, Sauk Rapids and of course St. Cloud to form this wannabe all-star team. The only problem is that they were in Hermantown's section so they never could make it to state. Well, those cake eating POSs switched sections so they can have an easier road to St. Paul.

No private schools should participate in Class A.


----------



## mnlefty

Camden;1967872 said:


> Up here we have St. Cloud Cathedral that poaches all the best youth players from Sartell, Sauk Rapids and of course St. Cloud to form this wannabe all-star team. The only problem is that they were in Hermantown's section so they never could make it to state. Well, those cake eating POSs switched sections so they can have an easier road to St. Paul.
> 
> No private schools should participate in Class A.


Didn't always used to be like that... I'm from that area, went to Sauk Rapids. We lost a kid or 2 but not like it is now. Sauk Rapids made it to state in 2000, lost to now I forget, Breck or Rochester Lourdes.


----------



## mnlefty

CityGuy;1967868 said:


> Easy on the private schools.


It's not just the privates... I'll root for a private school to beat Hopkins in BBall. Privates don't belong in class A though.


----------



## CityGuy

mnlefty;1967874 said:


> It's not just the privates... I'll root for a private school to beat Hopkins in BBall. Privates don't belong in class A though.


Easy on just one then. BSM.


----------



## mnlefty

CityGuy;1967875 said:


> Easy on just one then. BSM.


Sorry... nothing personal, if you went to a private school it's just part of the deal. Also don't like how Benilde waited to go AA until after they won a couple single A titles.


----------



## qualitycut

New gfs at 4.5 for Tuesday


----------



## Doughboy12

Not all private schools are created equal.
I know first hand one mentioned earlier doesn't poach kids and doesn't have a great deal in common with the city's schools.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1967877 said:


> New gfs at 4.5 for Tuesday


No way. That's a bunch of garbage. Never gonna happen. It'll change. Winter is over.


----------



## mnlefty

SSS Inc.;1967867 said:


> I've always liked Hill Murray for some reason. They have been competitive for a long time so that might be part of it.


My brother's coworker sent his kids there 10-ish years ago, don't remember exactly, but before recruiting/poaching became a big deal and before the transfer rules went into effect. Apparently back in the day there it was common for 12-20 kids to leave school and go back to their hometown school the day after hockey cuts... parents would pay for HM if the were on the team, don't make the team, go back to public school and play.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1967880 said:


> No way. That's a bunch of garbage. Never gonna happen. It'll change. Winter is over.


Haha, i dont know how to take this.


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;1967859 said:


> My RAP is over 1.5" for tomorrow as is Banos at 16:1


I will take it. When is it going to start and stop

Also I have a question. ....

What dose the 16:1 thing mean. I know it has something to do with the moisture in the snow but i dont know what is good or bad...


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1967884 said:


> I will take it. When is it going to start and stop
> 
> Also I have a question. ....
> 
> What dose the 16:1 thing mean. I know it has something to do with the moisture in the snow but i dont know what is good or bad...


16 inches of snow per inch of moisture. It's a ratio thing. 
10:1 or less is wet heavy. 
20:1 is light and fluffy. 
Generalizations


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1967884 said:


> I will take it. When is it going to start and stop
> 
> Also I have a question. ....
> 
> What dose the 16:1 thing mean. I know it has something to do with the moisture in the snow but i dont know what is good or bad...


At 1 inch of moisture 16:1 would be 16 inches of snow. .1 of moisture 1.6 inches of snow.


----------



## Deershack

IMHO This is interesting. I don't follow sports but from talking to my friends who do, the knock against the privates seems to be that they can build (poach) players for their teams. Yet I never hear of the powerhouse (public) teams being accused of the same thing. I would imagine that it is beyond the laws of probability that those public teams can for years be at the top of the standings with out the same thing that the private schools are accused of. This goes for all sports.


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1967886 said:


> 16 inches of snow per inch of moisture. It's a ratio thing.
> 10:1 or less is wet heavy.
> 20:1 is light and fluffy.
> Generalizations


Now i understand


----------



## Doughboy12

Deershack;1967888 said:


> IMHO This is interesting. I don't follow sports but from talking to my friends who do, the knock against the privates seems to be that they can build (poach) players for their teams. Yet I never hear of the powerhouse (public) teams being accused of the same thing. I would imagine that it is beyond the laws of probability that those public teams can for years be at the top of the standings with out the same thing that the private schools are accused of. This goes for all sports.


I'm not sure but any team can do it. I mean school. High school is still about school right?


----------



## banonea

Wife and I are started at treasure island tonight (they were dead and gay) and are now at mystic lake. DAMM this place has changed a lot since we were here last......


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1967880 said:


> No way. That's a bunch of garbage. Never gonna happen. It'll change. Winter is over.


:laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1967891 said:


> Wife and I are started at treasure island tonight (they were dead and gay) and are now at mystic lake. DAMM this place has changed a lot since we were here last......


Did you get your craps fix yet?


----------



## Bill1090

Bano, looks like it would tomorrow afternoon and end early Thursday like 4AMish.


----------



## Doughboy12

Dead calm....and very quiet outside.


----------



## Bill1090

My RAP is at 2.25" now at 20:1. 2" at 16:1.


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1967893 said:


> Did you get your craps fix yet?


Nope that is in Iowa at Dimond Joe. Not going that far tonight. ...


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;1967894 said:


> Bano, looks like it would tomorrow afternoon and end early Thursday like 4AMish.


Cool thanks.


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1967891 said:


> Wife and I are started at treasure island tonight (they were dead and gay) and are now at mystic lake. DAMM this place has changed a lot since we were here last......


Check out where the original tp casino was by mystic, its gone and its a huge new one


----------



## qualitycut

Yea mn doesn't have craps, Wisconsin and iowa do. Looking forward to vegas in April, hopefully i have money left when i go.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like some people are going to be saying "wtf" this morning.

Also, where has resident grumpy man been lately??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/d...hr132hr138hr144hr150hr156hr162hr168hr174hr180

Last night's GFS run. We will see what this morning's brings.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Sure wish I could sleep at night. I think I have laird around bored so much the winter it's making me not be able to sleep.


----------



## SnowGuy73

11° breeze overcast.


----------



## SnowGuy73

100% chance of 1-2" today!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hourly 1.6".


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu shows 1.5".


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1967943 said:


> Accu shows 1.5".


It didn't show any a hour ago


----------



## Polarismalibu

My other app says up to 2"


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light snow now.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Yet looks like Minnetonka will be on the north edge of it


----------



## SnowGuy73

Brickman says 1-2" metro.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Barlow says coating-inch metro, 1-3" Jim and I.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Marler says up to an inch metro, 3" south.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Roads already white at Hwy 5 and Victoria Dr.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1967939 said:


> Sure wish I could sleep at night. I think I have laird around bored so much the winter it's making me not be able to sleep.


Yeah, my schedule is all messed up. Some nights I'm out cold at 8 pm, but up at 3 am.

Some nights I don't fall asleep until 3 am, but then have to be up at 8 to get the youngest off to school. Then I'm tired and lethargic all day, usually taking a nap somewhere around noon - 1.

I'd like to just get back to a regular schedule.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1967959 said:


> Yeah, my schedule is all messed up. Some nights I'm out cold at 8 pm, but up at 3 am.
> 
> Some nights I don't fall asleep until 3 am, but then have to be up at 8 to get the youngest off to school. Then I'm tired and lethargic all day, usually taking a nap somewhere around noon - 1.
> 
> I'd like to just get back to a regular schedule.


That's exactly how I have been lately. Fell asleep after the wild game and woke up at 2:30, have been up sense then


----------



## TKLAWN

Solid coating with light snow here.

Forecast 1-2in WTF.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1967954 said:


> Roads already white at Hwy 5 and Victoria Dr.


Are you lost?


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1967964 said:


> Solid coating with light snow here.
> 
> Forecast 1-2in WTF.


Not a flake here


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;1967967 said:


> Are you lost?


Channel 9 had the traffic cam on the news. Probably the only place they could find snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1967967 said:


> Are you lost?


511 app does wonders when the sun is up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## cbservicesllc

Wow... some of you guys are relatively close and have 1-2... While I sit here at a 30% chance, no totals mentioned... Lamesauce...


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1967964 said:


> Solid coating with light snow here.


Same here.


----------



## CityGuy

9 cloudy
Feels like 4 
You can count the flakes falling


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1967973 said:


> Channel 9 had the traffic cam on the news. Probably the only place they could find snow.


About a mile south of the house the road is white and light snow.


----------



## Doughboy12

Coming down nicely here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Moderate snow now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak updated with the obvious.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1967976 said:


>


Your getting close to my house.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1968014 said:


> Your getting close to my house.


You must be all excited???


----------



## Bill1090

I'm at A 70% chance of around an inch for today.


----------



## Bill1090

11* and calm.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Very light snow now. 

Lame!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Traffic is going too slow to blow the snow off the road.


----------



## TKLAWN

On the radar it looks like that second wave is going to slide southwest.


----------



## CityGuy

9 cloudy
60% less than 1 inch


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

About 1/4 of a dusting. Looks like about a cup of flour got sprinkled on the driveway. Hardly doing anything now


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Dusting to an 1/8"

That looks like it's going to be my total.
It is greasy though. I slid about 5 ft farther than I though I would
on a couple of Stop signs.


----------



## Bill1090

It just has to come east 50 miles to put me in the snow.


----------



## qualitycut

Can see the sun through the clouds. 

Funny how i said cant believe they dont have a chance of snow for us how close the snow is, then wake up to a 1-2 forecast. Idiots


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Sun is poking out


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1968060 said:


> Can see the sun through the clouds.
> 
> Funny how i said cant believe they dont have a chance of snow for us how close the snow is, then wake up to a 1-2 forecast. Idiots


I really don't think any of the locals know much.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1968060 said:


> Can see the sun through the clouds.
> 
> Funny how i said cant believe they dont have a chance of snow for us how close the snow is, then wake up to a 1-2 forecast. Idiots


Maybe you have a future in meteorology.....??


----------



## SnowGuy73

Appears to be about 1/2" here.


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1968070 said:


> I really don't think any of the locals know much.


Even nws didnt have anything as of yesterday.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1968078 said:


> Maybe you have a future in meteorology.....??


Doubtful lol, i just dont get how the models had it that close and no mention of it.


----------



## qualitycut

Streets are wet here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Mostly sunny here.


----------



## CityGuy

Oh boy decision time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;1968106 said:


> Oh boy decision time.


Go for it. You already said less drive time, which means closer to home, which means more time with the new kid/family.


----------



## Drakeslayer

CityGuy;1968106 said:


> Oh boy decision time.


Change your name to CountyGuy


----------



## mnlefty

CityGuy;1968106 said:


> Oh boy decision time.


Is it the same operators union, as far as years of service/pension goes?

Imo, be it consciously or subconsciously, you wouldn't have gone through the process if you didn't really want to make the move.


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;1968106 said:


> Oh boy decision time.


Go for it. You applied for a reason.


----------



## cbservicesllc

mnlefty;1968112 said:


> Is it the same operators union, as far as years of service/pension goes?
> 
> Imo, be it consciously or subconsciously, you wouldn't have gone through the process if you didn't really want to make the move.


This... Plus you're a Metro guy from BIG City... You could be a Supervisor in no time!!! :waving:


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1968088 said:


> Even nws didnt have anything as of yesterday.


True, but we saw it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## skorum03

Looks like dangerous conditions out there ^ lwnmwr, be careful....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1968125 said:


> True, but we saw it.


Now now....there's some Monday morning quarterbacking going on here.

The snow wasn't THAT close, just looked like it depending on what maps one looked at.

Had they forecasted 1" for here, then it stayed to the west, everyone would say they missed it.

Reading the early morning forecast discussion the shift to the east caught everyone off guard.

Bottom line, it comes down to looking out the window.

Problem is it's hard to look out the window 24/7 and still get some sleep.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1968126 said:


>


I just thought it was funny that south metro is plowing, north metro is patching.

CityGuy's signature all in one metro area at the same time.


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1968106 said:


> Oh boy decision time.


Do it so we can freely say Plymouth again on here.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1968084 said:


> Appears to be about 1/2" here.


I'd say about the same at Fleetfarm in Lakeville in the untouched areas.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1968107 said:


> Go for it. You already said less drive time, which means closer to home, which means more time with the new kid/family.


It's the seniority and money that I have to think about. Benefits are comperable amd pto/sick is roughly the same within a few days.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1968117 said:


> This... Plus you're a Metro guy from BIG City... You could be a Supervisor in no time!!! :waving:


With the turn over from what I hear through some connections that would not be out of the question in a short period of time.

The sup even asked off the record why I would leave the city for out here? He said usually it's the other way around.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1968143 said:


> I'd say about the same at Fleetfarm in Lakeville in the untouched areas.


Too bad it's not the Fleet Farm in Blaine, I would have bought you Wendy's across the freeway.


----------



## mnlefty

Still steady flurries/light snow for the last hour plus here. Lots of tiny flakes, falling slow, hardly accumulating... call it a snow mist.


----------



## qualitycut

Debating if i should send out my invoices for February. Anyone else send them out to per time customers yet?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1968137 said:


> Now now....there's some Monday morning quarterbacking going on here.
> 
> The snow wasn't THAT close, just looked like it depending on what maps one looked at.
> 
> Had they forecasted 1" for here, then it stayed to the west, everyone would say they missed it.
> 
> Reading the early morning forecast discussion the shift to the east caught everyone off guard.
> 
> Bottom line, it comes down to looking out the window.
> 
> Problem is it's hard to look out the window 24/7 and still get some sleep.


I said that yesterday though on how it was weird they didnt even have a chance of snow for us. The. Wake up to a 1-2 forecast


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

There are people upset that we don't have "diverse" emojis??


----------



## SnowGuy73

Getting brighter here with flurries..


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1968137 said:


> Now now....there's some Monday morning quarterbacking going on here.
> 
> The snow wasn't THAT close, just looked like it depending on what maps one looked at.
> 
> Had they forecasted 1" for here, then it stayed to the west, everyone would say they missed it.
> 
> Reading the early morning forecast discussion the shift to the east caught everyone off guard.
> 
> Bottom line, it comes down to looking out the window.
> 
> Problem is it's hard to look out the window 24/7 and still get some sleep.


But it's Wednesday, it was mentioned it wouldn't take much of a shift. Lakeville officially has 1.2"??


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1968179 said:


> There are people upset that we don't have "diverse" emojis??


Of course there are. The little yellow smiley face needs one on black,brown and sand color. Where are the white ones!!!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So I'm running a truck through the wash at FF in Blaine.

Ford SuperDuty goes through ahead of me, with a magnet flasher on top of the cab, wire running through the slider window that's open 2-3" wide.

Guy gets done with the wash, flasher is no longer on top of the cab, slider window is still open.

Someone doesn't care about their truck.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

WTF!!??! The U of M will stop using racial descriptions in crime alerts. This whole racial thing is out of hand.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

This is out of control, what's next?

-he was white
-sorry we can't say white
-it was a male
-sorry we might offend transgender
-it was a tall person
-we might offend tall people
-heavy set
-nope might offend people with weight issues.


----------



## Bill1090




----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1968187 said:


> WTF!!??! The U of M will stop using racial descriptions in crime alerts. This whole racial thing is out of hand.


So what are they going to say, a male ronbed someone.


----------



## qualitycut

Thats the the federal court hearing on a lady who didnt want to bake cupcakes for a gay couples wedding, ok go somewhere else. What if i wanted a Muslim reasturant to cook me a pig for a wedding and they said no, would it be a big deal or would i look like the a $$


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1968200 said:


> Thats the the federal court hearing on a lady who didnt want to bake cupcakes for a gay couples wedding, ok go somewhere else. What if i wanted a Muslim reasturant to cook me a pig for a wedding and they said no, would it be a big deal or would i look like the a $$


You'd look like the a$$


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1968198 said:


> So what are they going to say, a male ronbed someone.


But you might offend transgender by saying male


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1968208 said:


> But you might offend transgender by saying male


Im scared for the future generations, this country is just sad, cant hurt anyones feelings. Just sad.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1968142 said:


> Do it so we can freely say Plymouth again on here.


Have until 3 to make a decision. Talked to the wife and we weighed out the pros and cons of both and it's very close.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

County work is less demanding than city work.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1968214 said:


> Have until 3 to make a decision. Talked to the wife and we weighed out the pros and cons of both and it's very close.


If you filled out an app, went through the interview process it must be what you want


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1968143 said:


> I'd say about the same at Fleetfarm in Lakeville in the untouched areas.


Down in my hood again and not even a wave. :waving:


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1968174 said:


> Debating if i should send out my invoices for February. Anyone else send them out to per time customers yet?


I think I am going to start mine tomorrow. Its not going to snow, so why not try to get paid quicker


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1968214 said:


> Have until 3 to make a decision. Talked to the wife and we weighed out the pros and cons of both and it's very close.


I admit I don't know how these jobs work but make a counter offer. I never accept the first offer if I already have a job. Just ask Quality...:waving:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1968225 said:


> I think I am going to start mine tomorrow. Its not going to snow, so why not try to get paid quicker


All of mine are going out as soon as I get back home.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1968222 said:


> If you filled out an app, went through the interview process it must be what you want


It was a spur of the moment thing just to see if I woud get tit not thinking I would and was looking at the commute and wear and tear on my truck.
The one downside is that oct-march it's what they call second shift. 1p to 9p and the rest of the year it's 7-330. Less money, I start in the middle of the scale but the savings on fuel and wear are a factor. Plus it's less residential so fewer people to complain about mail boxes, sod damage and what not. The wife and I have run the money calculations and it's comperable factoring the above. 
Ny biggest concern is the seniority. Can I go back to the "bottom" and keep my mouth shut for 1 year on probation with the knowledge that I do have?


----------



## ryde307

Does anyone do landscape maintenance in Apple Valley, Eagan, Owatonna, or Hibbing?


----------



## djagusch

CityGuy;1968235 said:


> It was a spur of the moment thing just to see if I woud get tit not thinking I would and was looking at the commute and wear and tear on my truck.
> The one downside is that oct-march it's what they call second shift. 1p to 9p and the rest of the year it's 7-330. Less money, I start in the middle of the scale but the savings on fuel and wear are a factor. Plus it's less residential so fewer people to complain about mail boxes, sod damage and what not. The wife and I have run the money calculations and it's comperable factoring the above.
> Ny biggest concern is the seniority. Can I go back to the "bottom" and keep my mouth shut for 1 year on probation with the knowledge that I do have?


is second shift worth it? Barely seeing the wife? I know you will save on daycare but is it worth it? Are you one to change diaperz, feed, etc? It sounds bad but I would rather pay someone to do it. Wife stays at home, don't know how she can handle it. It drives me nuts. But it's also 4 kids not 1.


----------



## djagusch

Did the 494/35w area get much snow?


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1967935 said:


> Looks like some people are going to be saying "wtf" this morning.
> 
> Also, where has resident grumpy man been lately??


I did. We were only supposed to be getting 1/2"


----------



## CityGuy

djagusch;1968254 said:


> is second shift worth it? Barely seeing the wife? I know you will save on daycare but is it worth it? Are you one to change diaperz, feed, etc? It sounds bad but I would rather pay someone to do it. Wife stays at home, don't know how she can handle it. It drives me nuts. But it's also 4 kids not 1.


Being a teacher she is home all summer and the daycare we have looked at has to have the kid 3 days a week so that's a plus for a few days off. The biggest question is can our marriage surrvive this for at least 1 snow season? We just don't know because the kid is not here and this will put a bigger burdon on the wife during the day and I will do what I can at night yet I still have to get some sleep. And the kid will be about 5 months old when 2nd shift kicks in again.


----------



## mnlefty

djagusch;1968257 said:


> Did the 494/35w area get much snow?


A solid coating... maybe 1/4". Enough to shovel the previously clean concrete driveway... but that's also an untreated surface. I'm just a few blocks NW but nearly in the shadow of Best Buy corporate.


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;1967977 said:


> Wow... some of you guys are relatively close and have 1-2... While I sit here at a 30% chance, no totals mentioned... Lamesauce...


We got a solid 1.5" here. Some places are up to 2.5"


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

ryde307;1968244 said:


> Does anyone do landscape maintenance in Apple Valley, Eagan, Owatonna, or Hibbing?


That's a heck of a spread


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

banonea;1968269 said:


> We got a solid 1.5" here. Some places are up to 2.5"


Looked like someone dropped some powdered sugar donuts in the driveway here. The sun burned it off by 9:30ish


----------



## djagusch

mnlefty;1968266 said:


> A solid coating... maybe 1/4". Enough to shovel the previously clean concrete driveway... but that's also an untreated surface. I'm just a few blocks NW but nearly in the shadow of Best Buy corporate.


Thanks that answers it


----------



## Doughboy12

massachusetts-homeowners-call-in-the-pros-from-minnesota-to-remove-ice-dams


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1968244 said:


> Does anyone do landscape maintenance in Apple Valley, Eagan, Owatonna, or Hibbing?


I do eagen possible apple valley. What you got


----------



## ryde307

CityGuy;1968235 said:


> It was a spur of the moment thing just to see if I woud get tit not thinking I would and was looking at the commute and wear and tear on my truck.
> The one downside is that oct-march it's what they call second shift. 1p to 9p and the rest of the year it's 7-330. Less money, I start in the middle of the scale but the savings on fuel and wear are a factor. Plus it's less residential so fewer people to complain about mail boxes, sod damage and what not. The wife and I have run the money calculations and it's comperable factoring the above.
> Ny biggest concern is the seniority. Can I go back to the "bottom" and keep my mouth shut for 1 year on probation with the knowledge that I do have?


I would think as long as the money is not a huge change time would be a big one. With a new child on the way that time becomes as valuable as it comes I would think.
Also if you can avoid daycare I am assuming that is a huge cost savings.


----------



## ryde307

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1968271 said:


> That's a heck of a spread


The package has alot bigger spread than that. These are just ones I would quote to subcontract. If someone did any in any of those places and were interested I thought I would throw it out there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1968244 said:


> Does anyone do landscape maintenance in Apple Valley, Eagan, Owatonna, or Hibbing?


Hmmmmmmmm......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;1968235 said:


> It was a spur of the moment thing just to see if I woud get tit not thinking I would and was looking at the commute and wear and tear on my truck.
> The one downside is that oct-march it's what they call second shift. 1p to 9p and the rest of the year it's 7-330. Less money, I start in the middle of the scale but the savings on fuel and wear are a factor. Plus it's less residential so fewer people to complain about mail boxes, sod damage and what not. The wife and I have run the money calculations and it's comperable factoring the above.
> Ny biggest concern is the seniority. Can I go back to the "bottom" and keep my mouth shut for 1 year on probation with the knowledge that I do have?


You will always be second shift in the winter? I am assuming once you have enough seniority you will be first shift year-round.

You have a general idea how long that would be?

FWIW, you'd be no different than just about everyone else here with coming home at 10 at night.

You'd have to learn to do a lot of housework from 7 am to noon on the days the kid is in daycare.

Are you guys close enough to meet for dinner on your break on second shift?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

GFS sure wants to stick with 3" for next Tuesday.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1968307 said:


> GFS sure wants to stick with 3" for next Tuesday.


For now, i think it did the same for Saturday for a few runs and then went to zero.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1968308 said:


> For now, i think it did the same for Saturday for a few runs and then went to zero.


Pretty sure you're right.

I'lll look like it drops a little tonight, but it's already at 1/2" from this morning's snow.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1968310 said:


> Pretty sure you're right.
> 
> I'lll look like it drops a little tonight, but it's already at 1/2" from this morning's snow.


By Saturday it will be at 7 or 0 im sure.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1968311 said:


> By Saturday it will be at 7 or 0 im sure.


It's gotta go to Duluth first, then back down to Blue Earth.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1968307 said:


> GFS sure wants to stick with 3" for next Tuesday.


Up to 5.5" for here.


----------



## Bill1090

Looks like we have about 1/2" so far. The RAP is still at 1.5". We shall see.


----------



## Doughboy12

Only an hour to go....what did you decide?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1968313 said:


> It's gotta go to Duluth first, then back down to Blue Earth.


On Tues? ?????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1968321 said:


> On Tues? ?????


Right.... model has to move all over then settle somewhere.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

ryde307;1968244 said:


> Does anyone do landscape maintenance in Apple Valley, Eagan, Owatonna, or Hibbing?


You already know I am in owatonna


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1968328 said:


> Right.... model has to move all over then settle somewhere.


Wow,i read that as i gotta go to duluth.


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;1968293 said:


> I would think as long as the money is not a huge change time would be a big one. With a new child on the way that time becomes as valuable as it comes I would think.
> Also if you can avoid daycare I am assuming that is a huge cost savings.


It's abot 4 dollars now but top of scale is only 2.00 diffrent. 2 years to top if I go with them.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1968303 said:


> You will always be second shift in the winter? I am assuming once you have enough seniority you will be first shift year-round.
> 
> You have a general idea how long that would be?
> 
> FWIW, you'd be no different than just about everyone else here with coming home at 10 at night.
> 
> You'd have to learn to do a lot of housework from 7 am to noon on the days the kid is in daycare.
> 
> Are you guys close enough to meet for dinner on your break on second shift?


2nd shift winter only and likely won't be on that until next year as April is not far away and by the time I go through the physical and what not and give 2 weeks notice April will be here.
As far as house work not really much diffrent. We have a system for things to get done everyday only exception now is no kid yet so things will change.
Would be in the same county not sure on where or when dinner would be and depends on if snowing. Out here 2 guys cover the entire county at night during the winter. So yes posssible to do dinner.


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1968320 said:


> Only an hour to go....what did you decide?


Still going back and forth and sitting down with my lead in a bit and speak off the record about it. He is a childhood friend and will keep a lid on it.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1968339 said:


> Still going back and forth and sitting down with my lead in a bit and speak off the record about it. He is a childhood friend and will keep a lid on it.


Tic tic tic toc.


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;1968339 said:


> Still going back and forth and sitting down with my lead in a bit and speak off the record about it. He is a childhood friend and will keep a lid on it.


Maybe the city would give you more $$ to stick around?


----------



## CityGuy

Heading to the county. The benefits of my family outway what the city is offering me today.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1968359 said:


> Heading to the county. The benefits of my family outway what the city is offering me today.


Congratulations.....ussmileyflag payup


----------



## Ranger620

Bill1090;1968347 said:


> Maybe the city would give you more $$ to stick around?


What about this?? Or go to the county and ask for more money they want you to work for them ask for top scale. You have the experience or doesnt a city/county job work that way. I would ask for more money for both jobs see which one will cough up some dough if they work that way


----------



## Ranger620

Anyone going to the bird buck bait show at the fair grounds this weekend??


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1968362 said:


> Anyone going to the bird buck bait show at the fair grounds this weekend??


I'm planning on it. I got free tickets at the fair this year


----------



## snowman55

Some info from the MNDOT. I know I often come off as the rule police but it seems that 1/2 of my time is spent trying to comply with government rules.

• Short Haul Operations - Operators of property-carrying CMVs not requiring a Commercial Driver's License
A driver is exempt from having to record his/her duty status on a RODS or EOBR if:
1. The driver operates a CMV for which a Commercial Driver's License is not required;
2. The driver operates within a 150 air-mile**** radius of the normal work reporting location;
3. The driver returns to the normal work reporting location at the end of each duty tour;
4. The driver does not drive after the 14th hour after coming on duty on 5 days of any 7 consecutive day period;
5. The driver does not drive after the 16th hours after coming on duty on 2 days of any 7 consecutive day period;
6. The motor carrier that employs the driver maintains and retains for a period of 6 months, true and accurate time records showing the time the driver reported for duty each day, the total number of hours the driver was on duty each day, and the time the driver was released from duty each day.
****150 air miles are equivalent to 172.62 statute miles or 277.8 kilometers

On Duty Time? On Duty time means all time from the time a driver begins work (or is required to be in readiness to work) until the time the driver is relieved from work and all responsibility for performing work. On duty time includes all time spent driving, repairing or servicing a vehicle, loading/unloading a vehicle, giving/receiving paperwork for a load, or performing any other work for the motor carrier. *On Duty Time also includes time spent performing compensated work for any non-motor carrier*.( any other employment they may have, this in reality makes it impossible for a guy to drive a 1 ton or pull a trailer if he has a "day job")

Carriers who require or permit drivers to violate the hours of service rules may be subject to prosecution. Carriers are expected to have management practices/controls in place to properly monitor and audit their driver's compliance with the hours of service rules.

*◾Prosecutors can bring criminal charges against carriers who knowingly and willfully allow or require HOS violations, or drivers who knowingly and willfully violate the HOS regulations.*


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;1968364 said:


> Some info from the MNDOT. I know I often come off as the rule police but it seems that 1/2 of my time is spent trying to comply with government rules.
> 
> • Short Haul Operations - Operators of property-carrying CMVs not requiring a Commercial Driver's License
> A driver is exempt from having to record his/her duty status on a RODS or EOBR if:
> 1. The driver operates a CMV for which a Commercial Driver's License is not required;
> 2. The driver operates within a 150 air-mile**** radius of the normal work reporting location;
> 3. The driver returns to the normal work reporting location at the end of each duty tour;
> 4. The driver does not drive after the 14th hour after coming on duty on 5 days of any 7 consecutive day period;
> 5. The driver does not drive after the 16th hours after coming on duty on 2 days of any 7 consecutive day period;
> 6. The motor carrier that employs the driver maintains and retains for a period of 6 months, true and accurate time records showing the time the driver reported for duty each day, the total number of hours the driver was on duty each day, and the time the driver was released from duty each day.
> ****150 air miles are equivalent to 172.62 statute miles or 277.8 kilometers
> 
> On Duty Time? On Duty time means all time from the time a driver begins work (or is required to be in readiness to work) until the time the driver is relieved from work and all responsibility for performing work. On duty time includes all time spent driving, repairing or servicing a vehicle, loading/unloading a vehicle, giving/receiving paperwork for a load, or performing any other work for the motor carrier. *On Duty Time also includes time spent performing compensated work for any non-motor carrier*.( any other employment they may have, this in reality makes it impossible for a guy to drive a 1 ton or pull a trailer if he has a "day job")
> 
> Carriers who require or permit drivers to violate the hours of service rules may be subject to prosecution. Carriers are expected to have management practices/controls in place to properly monitor and audit their driver's compliance with the hours of service rules.
> 
> *◾Prosecutors can bring criminal charges against carriers who knowingly and willfully allow or require HOS violations, or drivers who knowingly and willfully violate the HOS regulations.*


We aren't "property carrying operators".


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1968361 said:


> What about this?? Or go to the county and ask for more money they want you to work for them ask for top scale. You have the experience or doesnt a city/county job work that way. I would ask for more money for both jobs see which one will cough up some dough if they work that way


Already negotiated to start in the middle of scale. They wouldn't allow me to start at top. So I get my vacation right away.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1968372 said:


> Already negotiated to start in the middle of scale. They wouldn't all me to start at top. So I get my vacation right away.


Great job CountyGuy...:laughing::waving:


----------



## Doughboy12

You change jobs and handles as often as bano and I change bumpers...:laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

No more yuppie upscale city b.s. for this guy.


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1968376 said:


> You change jobs and handles as often as bano and I change bumpers...:laughing:


Not as much as lwn does though.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Speaking of bumpers. Sounds like I'll get my ford back tonight


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;1968377 said:


> No more yuppie upscale city b.s. for this guy.


good luck....no way in hell I would want that mid day start stuff though


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1968363 said:


> I'm planning on it. I got free tickets at the fair this year


I'll be there all weekend. Its only the second year of this show so its still growing. Kinda small now but worth a look. I will be there all weekend. Going to setup tomorrow and get that part out of the way


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;1968378 said:


> Not as much as lwn does though.


Touché.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1968174 said:


> Debating if i should send out my invoices for February. Anyone else send them out to per time customers yet?


I think you're in the clear... FWIW I started sending all my resi invoices right after events last year... Not going to bankroll their cafe all month... Most understand


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1968382 said:


> I'll be there all weekend. Its only the second year of this show so its still growing. Kinda small now but worth a look. I will be there all weekend. Going to setup tomorrow and get that part out of the way


What are you running there?


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;1968381 said:


> good luck....no way in hell I would want that mid day start stuff though


I don't think it will be that bad for me. I've always been an afternoon/night guy. Just the way my body likes to operate.


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1968384 said:


> I think you're in the clear... FWIW I started sending all my resi invoices right after events last year... Not going to bankroll their cafe all month... Most understand


I was late to the party just finished last months invoices around the tenth . I guess I should get started on this months invoices so I dont get distracted again and send them out late again


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1968385 said:


> What are you running there?


Helping my buddy with the dogs.


----------



## Camden

So earlier today I was in the middle of booking a flight on Delta and after I entered my credit card information and hit the submit button a message popped up stating that the tickets were now higher in price. It turned out to be an 8% hike.
I clicked the button and agreed to the new price because I assumed there was a mistake and that Delta would stick to their original price offering. Nope. When I reached out to them all they said they'd do is cancel my tickets and refund my money.
I took a screen shot just in case my claims would ever come into question but that didn't matter to them at all. They had a "take it or leave it" attitude which is unfortunate. I can't imagine any other industry getting away with offering an item at one price but when you go to pay for it it's suddenly more.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Polarismalibu;1968379 said:


> Speaking of bumpers. Sounds like I'll get my ford back tonight


Wow So soon???


----------



## Ranger620

Looks like the monster dredge starts up on Friday with the new episode. Cant wait to see that thing move some dirt


----------



## snowman55

lwnmwrman22;1968366 said:


> we aren't "property carrying operators".


You can define yourself. By defining that I carry property ie. salt customer ordered, I have the option of 2 - 16hr shifts per week vs.14 hr shifts. Makes sense? No, dig deeper and you see rules vary for passenger carriers and concrete and farm ect.

We need a snow lobby to get exceptions passed for us.

FMSCA has put a hold on the restart and 30 min break rule.

following copied from mndot site. Pay attention to lines in bold.

A carrier (landscaper) engaged in Minnesota intrastate transportation is subject to the hours of service
rules if it is if it is operating a vehicle or vehicle combination over 10,000 pounds GVW.
Landscapers may not permit or require a driver to drive, and no driver shall drive a vehicle with 10,001
pounds or greater GVW after:
• 11 cumulative hours driving following 10 consecutive hours off duty;
*• For any period after the end of the 14th hour after coming on duty following 10 consecutive*
hours off duty;
• Drivers must have at least one 30 minute rest break (off duty or sleeper berth) at least once
every 8 hours:
• Being on duty 60 hours in any 7 consecutive days if the carrier does not operate every day of
the week;
• Being on duty 70 hours in any 8 consecutive days if the carrier operates every day of the week;
or
• For a property carrier, any period of 7 or 8 consecutive days may end with the beginning of any
off duty period of 34 or more consecutive hours that includes two periods from 1 a.m. to 5 a.m. (put on hold as of now)

Motor carriers shall require every driver to record their duty status for each 24-hour period work period.
A record of duty status (RODS) may be a logbook document or a 100 air-mile radius time record. In
order to use the time record exemption in lieu of the logbook, all of the following conditions must be
met:
• The driver must operate within 100 air-miles radius (115.08 miles) of the normal work reporting
location;
• The driver must return to the work reporting location and be relieved of duties within 12
consecutive hours;
• The driver can not exceed 11 hours of driving;
• The driver must take 10 consecutive hours off duty separating each 12 hours of on duty; and
• The carrier must maintain for a period of 6 months true and accurate time records showing the
drivers' start and ending times, total hours worked, and total time for preceding 7 days if driver is
used for the first time or intermittently.

Drivers of property-carrying CMV's that do not require a CDL for operation and who operate within a 150 air-mile radius (172.6 miles) of their normal work reporting location are exempt from the RODS (logbook) requirements when all of the following apply:
• The driver returns to the work reporting location & does not drive after the 14 hour after coming on duty on 5 days of any period of 7consecutive days; and
*• After the16 hour after coming on duty on 2 days of any period of 7 consecutive days*;
• The driver cannot drive more than 11 hours following 10 consecutive hours off duty;
• The driver has at least 10 consecutive hours off duty between shifts
• The carrier maintains true & accurate time records for 6 months showing the time the driver reports for duty, time released from duty & total number of hours on duty.
Vehicle Maintenance & Inspection Records
A carrier (landscaper) engaged in Minnesota transportation is subject to the vehicle maintenance record keeping requirements if it is operating a vehicle or vehicle combination over 10,000 pounds GVW. The record keeping requirements are:
• Systematic or routine maintenance;
• Annual Inspections; and
• Pre trip Inspection and Post trip Inspection Report.
Systematic Maintenance
For vehicles controlled for 30 consecutive days or more, maintenance files must be kept either where the vehicle is housed or maintained for a minimum of 1 year and for 6 months after the vehicle leaves a motor carrier's control. Each vehicle file must contain:
• Vehicle identification including company number (if so marked), make, serial number, year, and tire size. If the vehicle is leased, the person furnishing the vehicle must be identified;
• Due date and type of inspections and maintenance operations to be performed;
• A record of inspections, repairs, and maintenance indicating their date and nature; and
• A record of tests conducted on push out windows, emergency doors, and emergency door marking lights on buses.
Periodic (annual) Inspection Reports
A carrier who operates a CMV with Minnesota license plates is required to have the vehicle inspected annually. These reports must be retained for 14 months from the date of the inspection report. A CMV includes:
• Vehicles or vehicle combinations with a GVW over 26,000 pounds;
• Vehicles or vehicle combinations with a GVW over 10,000 pounds who operate interstate; and
• Vehicles transporting HM of a type or quantity that requires the vehicle to be placarded.
Driver's Pre-trip Inspection
Before driving a motor vehicle, the driver must:
• Be satisfied the motor vehicle is in safe operating condition;
• Review the last vehicle inspection report to be sure noted defects have been corrected; and
• Sign the report only if noted defects and deficiencies were corrected.
Post-Trip Inspection Reports
A carrier must require its drivers to report, and every driver must prepare a report in writing at the completion of each day, on each vehicle the driver operated. A vehicle inspection report must:
• Identify the vehicle(s);
• List defects that affect safety of operation or that might result in mechanical breakdown; and
• Be signed by the driver.
Miscellaneous
A carrier (landscaper) engaged in Minnesota transportation is subject to additional commercial vehicle safety regulations while operating a vehicle or vehicle combination over 10,000 pounds GVW, including:
• Vehicle Identification (name, city, state; and US DOT number if operating in interstate commerce);
• Load securement (cargo, equipment, and tools must be contained, immobilized or secured in accordance with 49 CFR, Part 393);
• Emergency equipment (fire extinguisher and emergency triangles); and
*MOT Weight Limits
Single or individual packages transported by landscapers are limited to a capacity of 8 gallons or 66 pounds. No more than 200 kg (440 pounds) aggregate gross weight of MOT may be transported on a single vehicle (e.g. a tow truck driver could carry a 150 pound cylinder of division 2.1 acetylene and a 150 pound cylinder of 2.2 oxygen, two 8 gallon cans of gasoline weighing 60 pounds each, and a 20 pound battery and use the MOT exception)*


----------



## MNPLOWCO

snowman55;1968406 said:


> You can define yourself. By defining that I carry property ie. salt customer ordered, I have the option of 2 - 16hr shifts per week vs.14 hr shifts. Makes sense? No, dig deeper and you see rules vary for passenger carriers and concrete and farm ect.
> 
> We need a snow lobby to get exceptions passed for us.
> 
> FMSCA has put a hold on the restart and 30 min break rule.
> 
> following copied from mndot site. Pay attention to lines in bold.
> 
> A carrier (landscaper) engaged in Minnesota intrastate transportation is subject to the hours of service
> rules if it is if it is operating a vehicle or vehicle combination over 10,000 pounds GVW.
> Landscapers may not permit or require a driver to drive, and no driver shall drive a vehicle with 10,001
> pounds or greater GVW after:
> • 11 cumulative hours driving following 10 consecutive hours off duty;
> *• For any period after the end of the 14th hour after coming on duty following 10 consecutive*
> hours off duty;
> • Drivers must have at least one 30 minute rest break (off duty or sleeper berth) at least once
> every 8 hours:
> • Being on duty 60 hours in any 7 consecutive days if the carrier does not operate every day of
> the week;
> • Being on duty 70 hours in any 8 consecutive days if the carrier operates every day of the week;
> or
> • For a property carrier, any period of 7 or 8 consecutive days may end with the beginning of any
> off duty period of 34 or more consecutive hours that includes two periods from 1 a.m. to 5 a.m. (put on hold as of now)
> 
> Motor carriers shall require every driver to record their duty status for each 24-hour period work period.
> A record of duty status (RODS) may be a logbook document or a 100 air-mile radius time record. In
> order to use the time record exemption in lieu of the logbook, all of the following conditions must be
> met:
> • The driver must operate within 100 air-miles radius (115.08 miles) of the normal work reporting
> location;
> • The driver must return to the work reporting location and be relieved of duties within 12
> consecutive hours;
> • The driver can not exceed 11 hours of driving;
> • The driver must take 10 consecutive hours off duty separating each 12 hours of on duty; and
> • The carrier must maintain for a period of 6 months true and accurate time records showing the
> drivers' start and ending times, total hours worked, and total time for preceding 7 days if driver is
> used for the first time or intermittently.
> 
> Drivers of property-carrying CMV's that do not require a CDL for operation and who operate within a 150 air-mile radius (172.6 miles) of their normal work reporting location are exempt from the RODS (logbook) requirements when all of the following apply:
> • The driver returns to the work reporting location & does not drive after the 14 hour after coming on duty on 5 days of any period of 7consecutive days; and
> *• After the16 hour after coming on duty on 2 days of any period of 7 consecutive days*;
> • The driver cannot drive more than 11 hours following 10 consecutive hours off duty;
> • The driver has at least 10 consecutive hours off duty between shifts
> • The carrier maintains true & accurate time records for 6 months showing the time the driver reports for duty, time released from duty & total number of hours on duty.
> Vehicle Maintenance & Inspection Records
> A carrier (landscaper) engaged in Minnesota transportation is subject to the vehicle maintenance record keeping requirements if it is operating a vehicle or vehicle combination over 10,000 pounds GVW. The record keeping requirements are:
> • Systematic or routine maintenance;
> • Annual Inspections; and
> • Pre trip Inspection and Post trip Inspection Report.
> Systematic Maintenance
> For vehicles controlled for 30 consecutive days or more, maintenance files must be kept either where the vehicle is housed or maintained for a minimum of 1 year and for 6 months after the vehicle leaves a motor carrier's control. Each vehicle file must contain:
> • Vehicle identification including company number (if so marked), make, serial number, year, and tire size. If the vehicle is leased, the person furnishing the vehicle must be identified;
> • Due date and type of inspections and maintenance operations to be performed;
> • A record of inspections, repairs, and maintenance indicating their date and nature; and
> • A record of tests conducted on push out windows, emergency doors, and emergency door marking lights on buses.
> Periodic (annual) Inspection Reports
> A carrier who operates a CMV with Minnesota license plates is required to have the vehicle inspected annually. These reports must be retained for 14 months from the date of the inspection report. A CMV includes:
> • Vehicles or vehicle combinations with a GVW over 26,000 pounds;
> • Vehicles or vehicle combinations with a GVW over 10,000 pounds who operate interstate; and
> • Vehicles transporting HM of a type or quantity that requires the vehicle to be placarded.
> Driver's Pre-trip Inspection
> Before driving a motor vehicle, the driver must:
> • Be satisfied the motor vehicle is in safe operating condition;
> • Review the last vehicle inspection report to be sure noted defects have been corrected; and
> • Sign the report only if noted defects and deficiencies were corrected.
> Post-Trip Inspection Reports
> A carrier must require its drivers to report, and every driver must prepare a report in writing at the completion of each day, on each vehicle the driver operated. A vehicle inspection report must:
> • Identify the vehicle(s);
> • List defects that affect safety of operation or that might result in mechanical breakdown; and
> • Be signed by the driver.
> Miscellaneous
> A carrier (landscaper) engaged in Minnesota transportation is subject to additional commercial vehicle safety regulations while operating a vehicle or vehicle combination over 10,000 pounds GVW, including:
> • Vehicle Identification (name, city, state; and US DOT number if operating in interstate commerce);
> • Load securement (cargo, equipment, and tools must be contained, immobilized or secured in accordance with 49 CFR, Part 393);
> • Emergency equipment (fire extinguisher and emergency triangles); and
> *MOT Weight Limits
> Single or individual packages transported by landscapers are limited to a capacity of 8 gallons or 66 pounds. No more than 200 kg (440 pounds) aggregate gross weight of MOT may be transported on a single vehicle (e.g. a tow truck driver could carry a 150 pound cylinder of division 2.1 acetylene and a 150 pound cylinder of 2.2 oxygen, two 8 gallon cans of gasoline weighing 60 pounds each, and a 20 pound battery and use the MOT exception)*


That a lot to think about. But we should band together.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1968379 said:


> Speaking of bumpers. Sounds like I'll get my ford back tonight


They put an aftermarket bumper on mine....they are now looking at a new one because this one doesn't line up. Seems the installer knew it and never said anything. Service writer was embarrassed when I came back in. 
That and they put the decals on the wrong side of the tailgate. :laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1968386 said:


> I don't think it will be that bad for me. I've always been an afternoon/night guy. Just the way my body likes to operate.


This.........but never can take advantage.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;1968406 said:


> You can define yourself. By defining that I carry property ie. salt customer ordered, I have the option of 2 - 16hr shifts per week vs.14 hr shifts. Makes sense? No, dig deeper and you see rules vary for passenger carriers and concrete and farm ect.
> 
> We need a snow lobby to get exceptions passed for us.
> 
> FMSCA has put a hold on the restart and 30 min break rule.
> 
> following copied from mndot site. Pay attention to lines in bold.
> 
> A carrier (landscaper) engaged in Minnesota intrastate transportation is subject to the hours of service
> rules if it is if it is operating a vehicle or vehicle combination over 10,000 pounds GVW.
> Landscapers may not permit or require a driver to drive, and no driver shall drive a vehicle with 10,001
> pounds or greater GVW after:
> • 11 cumulative hours driving following 10 consecutive hours off duty;
> *• For any period after the end of the 14th hour after coming on duty following 10 consecutive*
> hours off duty;
> • Drivers must have at least one 30 minute rest break (off duty or sleeper berth) at least once
> every 8 hours:
> • Being on duty 60 hours in any 7 consecutive days if the carrier does not operate every day of
> the week;
> • Being on duty 70 hours in any 8 consecutive days if the carrier operates every day of the week;
> or
> • For a property carrier, any period of 7 or 8 consecutive days may end with the beginning of any
> off duty period of 34 or more consecutive hours that includes two periods from 1 a.m. to 5 a.m. (put on hold as of now)
> 
> Motor carriers shall require every driver to record their duty status for each 24-hour period work period.
> A record of duty status (RODS) may be a logbook document or a 100 air-mile radius time record. In
> order to use the time record exemption in lieu of the logbook, all of the following conditions must be
> met:
> • The driver must operate within 100 air-miles radius (115.08 miles) of the normal work reporting
> location;
> • The driver must return to the work reporting location and be relieved of duties within 12
> consecutive hours;
> • The driver can not exceed 11 hours of driving;
> • The driver must take 10 consecutive hours off duty separating each 12 hours of on duty; and
> • The carrier must maintain for a period of 6 months true and accurate time records showing the
> drivers' start and ending times, total hours worked, and total time for preceding 7 days if driver is
> used for the first time or intermittently.
> 
> Drivers of property-carrying CMV's that do not require a CDL for operation and who operate within a 150 air-mile radius (172.6 miles) of their normal work reporting location are exempt from the RODS (logbook) requirements when all of the following apply:
> • The driver returns to the work reporting location & does not drive after the 14 hour after coming on duty on 5 days of any period of 7consecutive days; and
> *• After the16 hour after coming on duty on 2 days of any period of 7 consecutive days*;
> • The driver cannot drive more than 11 hours following 10 consecutive hours off duty;
> • The driver has at least 10 consecutive hours off duty between shifts
> • The carrier maintains true & accurate time records for 6 months showing the time the driver reports for duty, time released from duty & total number of hours on duty.
> Vehicle Maintenance & Inspection Records
> A carrier (landscaper) engaged in Minnesota transportation is subject to the vehicle maintenance record keeping requirements if it is operating a vehicle or vehicle combination over 10,000 pounds GVW. The record keeping requirements are:
> • Systematic or routine maintenance;
> • Annual Inspections; and
> • Pre trip Inspection and Post trip Inspection Report.
> Systematic Maintenance
> For vehicles controlled for 30 consecutive days or more, maintenance files must be kept either where the vehicle is housed or maintained for a minimum of 1 year and for 6 months after the vehicle leaves a motor carrier's control. Each vehicle file must contain:
> • Vehicle identification including company number (if so marked), make, serial number, year, and tire size. If the vehicle is leased, the person furnishing the vehicle must be identified;
> • Due date and type of inspections and maintenance operations to be performed;
> • A record of inspections, repairs, and maintenance indicating their date and nature; and
> • A record of tests conducted on push out windows, emergency doors, and emergency door marking lights on buses.
> Periodic (annual) Inspection Reports
> A carrier who operates a CMV with Minnesota license plates is required to have the vehicle inspected annually. These reports must be retained for 14 months from the date of the inspection report. A CMV includes:
> • Vehicles or vehicle combinations with a GVW over 26,000 pounds;
> • Vehicles or vehicle combinations with a GVW over 10,000 pounds who operate interstate; and
> • Vehicles transporting HM of a type or quantity that requires the vehicle to be placarded.
> Driver's Pre-trip Inspection
> Before driving a motor vehicle, the driver must:
> • Be satisfied the motor vehicle is in safe operating condition;
> • Review the last vehicle inspection report to be sure noted defects have been corrected; and
> • Sign the report only if noted defects and deficiencies were corrected.
> Post-Trip Inspection Reports
> A carrier must require its drivers to report, and every driver must prepare a report in writing at the completion of each day, on each vehicle the driver operated. A vehicle inspection report must:
> • Identify the vehicle(s);
> • List defects that affect safety of operation or that might result in mechanical breakdown; and
> • Be signed by the driver.
> Miscellaneous
> A carrier (landscaper) engaged in Minnesota transportation is subject to additional commercial vehicle safety regulations while operating a vehicle or vehicle combination over 10,000 pounds GVW, including:
> • Vehicle Identification (name, city, state; and US DOT number if operating in interstate commerce);
> • Load securement (cargo, equipment, and tools must be contained, immobilized or secured in accordance with 49 CFR, Part 393);
> • Emergency equipment (fire extinguisher and emergency triangles); and
> *MOT Weight Limits
> Single or individual packages transported by landscapers are limited to a capacity of 8 gallons or 66 pounds. No more than 200 kg (440 pounds) aggregate gross weight of MOT may be transported on a single vehicle (e.g. a tow truck driver could carry a 150 pound cylinder of division 2.1 acetylene and a 150 pound cylinder of 2.2 oxygen, two 8 gallon cans of gasoline weighing 60 pounds each, and a 20 pound battery and use the MOT exception)*


I don't have to classify myself. I don't carry property in the winter.

We don't pull skids everywhere.

It's all 3/4 ton pickups except for the one I drive.

I'm the only one that delivers salt and it's never when I've been plowing for hours on end.

I look at it as it's no different when there's a travel ban like there was the it east earlier this year.

Did the cops bust the plow guys out clearing lots? No. Could they have? Yes.

Could I be in trouble if a driver hits someone and kills them? Yes. Could I be in trouble if the wife hits someone on her way home from work and kills them? Yes.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;1968379 said:


> Speaking of bumpers. Sounds like I'll get my ford back tonight


Cool, Hopefully she will be as good as new and they did a good job on everything!



Doughboy12;1968424 said:


> They put an aftermarket bumper on mine....they are now looking at a new one because this one doesn't line up. Seems the installer knew it and never said anything. Service writer was embarrassed when I came back in.
> That and they put the decals on the wrong side of the tailgate. :laughing:


I just saw this the other day....what a load of cafe.:redbounce

Sounds like a case of this........

http://www.cnn.com/2015/02/19/politics/car-insurance-scam-justice-department/


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Y'all will want to look at the meteo......


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1968452 said:


> Y'all will want to look at the meteo......


Think 20:1 would be an accurate ratio?


----------



## Bill1090

Here is mine at 18:1 with compaction off.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1968452 said:


> Y'all will want to look at the meteo......


Its a week away


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;1968468 said:


> Here is mine at 18:1 with compaction off.


I have it at 15


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1968468 said:


> Here is mine at 18:1 with compaction off.


Pretty sure this will be the big one everyone has been waiting for.


----------



## qualitycut

.best precipitation/snow amounts should be suppressed to our south and east. Since the northern trough appears to be a bit farther north with this event though...low pressure and associated moisture may make it farther north...leading to slightly better snow chances on tuesday for our area. This event is still several days out...so quite a bit of uncertainty remains regarding snow chances.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1968474 said:


> Pretty sure this will be the big one everyone has been waiting for.


We will see what it says this weekend. I hope not though. My guy works 7-4 during the day


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1968474 said:


> Pretty sure this will be the big one everyone has been waiting for.


Think do Dave? We were supposed to have a bunch this weekend to. Im not getting excited till we see what it says this weekend.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1968474 said:


> Pretty sure this will be the big one everyone has been waiting for.


Oh lovely.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1968475 said:


> .best precipitation/snow amounts should be suppressed to our south and east. Since the northern trough appears to be a bit farther north with this event though...low pressure and associated moisture may make it farther north...leading to slightly better snow chances on tuesday for our area. This event is still several days out...so quite a bit of uncertainty remains regarding snow chances.


That was at 3:30, before the new GFS.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1968474 said:


> Pretty sure this will be the big one everyone has been waiting for.


Prefect way to kick off March


----------



## Bill1090

So would you think the GFS been more accurate farther out since the upgrades?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1968520 said:


> Prefect way to kick off March


Like last year. We become Boston now.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1968499 said:


> That was at 3:30, before the new GFS.


Out of all people im suprised your thinking thats going to be right kust the other day you were saying o that's a week out about Saturday


----------



## Drakeslayer

Camden;1968389 said:


> So earlier today I was in the middle of booking a flight on Delta and after I entered my credit card information and hit the submit button a message popped up stating that the tickets were now higher in price. It turned out to be an 8% hike.
> I clicked the button and agreed to the new price because I assumed there was a mistake and that Delta would stick to their original price offering. Nope. When I reached out to them all they said they'd do is cancel my tickets and refund my money.
> I took a screen shot just in case my claims would ever come into question but that didn't matter to them at all. They had a "take it or leave it" attitude which is unfortunate. I can't imagine any other industry getting away with offering an item at one price but when you go to pay for it it's suddenly more.


Might have something to do with Sun country's pilots threatening to strikepayup


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1968530 said:


> Out of all people im suprised your thinking thats going to be right kust the other day you were saying o that's a week out about Saturday


The reason??? Stuff changing. We're no longer going to be cold cold. Storm track moves over us. This weekend we were still cold.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1968551 said:


> The reason??? Stuff changing. We're no longer going to be cold cold. Storm track moves over us. This weekend we were still cold.


It was 20 plus degrees on friday and Saturday. Im just saying its a week away.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1968524 said:


> Like last year. We become Boston now.


Have not made a penny this season for pile push backs : (

If we get 36" in the next month and a half, all hope is not lost ussmileyflag


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1968359 said:


> Heading to the county. The benefits of my family outway what the city is offering me today.


There goes my mailbox.


----------



## Green Grass

Anyone know how much snow long Lake got?


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1968524 said:


> Like last year. We become Boston now.


Bring that mother cafe stuff!!!!!!


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;1968569 said:


> Anyone know how much snow long Lake got?


Dusting to a 1/4".


----------



## Drakeslayer

Measured 3/4" in my driveway in Carver.


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;1968580 said:


> Dusting to a 1/4".


Thank you.....


----------



## albhb3

Drakeslayer;1968532 said:


> Might have something to do with Sun country's pilots threatening to strikepayup


what are they striking for after the first year its gravy payup....I could see the big boys flying freight they work some ungodly hours then again its gravy

sun country 
https://www.aviationinterviews.com/pilot/payrates/Sun-Country-126.html

UPS

http://www.airlinepilotcentral.com/airlines/cargo/united_parcel_service


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1968560 said:


> There goes my mailbox.


Good thing you got a plow. Your going to need it.


----------



## NorthernProServ

albhb3;1968597 said:


> what are they striking for after the first year its gravy payup....I could see the big boys flying freight they work some ungodly hours then again its gravy
> 
> sun country
> https://www.aviationinterviews.com/pilot/payrates/Sun-Country-126.html
> 
> UPS
> 
> http://www.airlinepilotcentral.com/airlines/cargo/united_parcel_service


WOW.........
We all better put in our application ASAP!!!!!!!!

Cityguy, Your going to be switching jobs again! :laughing:


----------



## albhb3

NorthernProServ;1968622 said:


> WOW.........
> We all better put in our application ASAP!!!!!!!!
> 
> Cityguy, Your going to be switching jobs again! :laughing:


too bad its only 60-70 grand for training and another 3000hours pilot in command hours lots and lots of ramen
then throw on top a 4 year degree in another study and you MIGHT get a chance


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ;1968622 said:


> WOW.........
> We all better put in our application ASAP!!!!!!!!
> 
> Cityguy, Your going to be switching jobs again! :laughing:


No thanks I hate flying


----------



## CityGuy

11°
Feels like 2°


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1968556 said:


> It was 20 plus degrees on friday and Saturday. Im just saying its a week away.


I know, I know....it's just season change. Just like the snow in November.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1968621 said:


> Good thing you got a plow. Your going to need it.


Burry that box......then send pics. 
Oh and now you can start sending equipment pics again....start tomorrow:laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

albhb3;1968626 said:


> too bad its only 60-70 grand for training and another 3000hours pilot in command hours lots and lots of ramen
> then throw on top a 4 year degree in another study and you MIGHT get a chance


Bitter party of one.......:waving:


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1968637 said:


> Burry that box......then send pics.
> Oh and now you can start sending equipment pics again....start tomorrow:laughing:


Not until my last day. Then I won't care.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Doughboy12;1968638 said:


> Bitter party of one.......:waving:


My brother would make two


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1968452 said:


> Y'all will want to look at the meteo......


Oh man I hope so!


----------



## Bill1090

cbservicesllc;1968645 said:


> Oh man I hope so!


Well somebody's excited about snow......


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;1968658 said:


> Well somebody's excited about snow......


Honestly on the fence... I want to plow, but I want to get out and do summer work


----------



## Bill1090

NWS officially ended up with .9" today. Now I just have to decide if I want to go push it or not.


----------



## snowman55

LwnmwrMan22;1968437 said:


> I don't have to classify myself. I don't carry property in the winter.
> 
> We don't pull skids everywhere.
> 
> It's all 3/4 ton pickups except for the one I drive.
> 
> I'm the only one that delivers salt and it's never when I've been plowing for hours on end.
> 
> I look at it as it's no different when there's a travel ban like there was the it east earlier this year.
> 
> Did the cops bust the plow guys out clearing lots? No. Could they have? Yes.
> 
> Could I be in trouble if a driver hits someone and kills them? Yes. Could I be in trouble if the wife hits someone on her way home from work and kills them? Yes.


Glad this doesn't apply to you. Thought some others might like to be aware. 
This goes in summer also, pull any trailer your over 10,000# . Would apply to a 4500 your looking at.


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;1968676 said:


> NWS officially ended up with .9" today. Now I just have to decide if I want to go push it or not.


We did some earlier, rest will be tonight. ...


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;1968681 said:


> We did some earlier, rest will be tonight. ...


It's borderline for me. I think I'll just let er buck unless someone calls.


----------



## Doughboy12

MIL said 3" in Austin.


----------



## Bill1090




----------



## Drakeslayer

Bill1090;1968729 said:


>


A Tweeter?


----------



## NorthernProServ

Bill1090;1968729 said:


>


Seems like we are WAY more then 15" down.


----------



## Bill1090

Drakeslayer;1968738 said:


> A Tweeter?


Its great for weather updates. #hashtag


----------



## qualitycut

Gfs has -15 next Thursday on the meteo. Hmm


----------



## SnowGuy73

-2° windy clear.


----------



## Bill1090

-3 and calm.


----------



## Polarismalibu

-7 with -21 windchill


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I appreciate the lack of late night posting. Makes it easy to catch up in the morning!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Rochester has almost 14" on the meteogram for next Tuesday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/d...hr144hr150hr156hr162hr168hr174hr180hr186hr192

Next week's snow. Majority of the storm is still way down south.


----------



## Bill1090

Up to 1/2" for Sunday on the meteo.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1968818 said:


> Rochester has almost 14" on the meteogram for next Tuesday.


I would take that here!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1968831 said:


> I would take that here!


You're nuts.....


----------



## Bill1090

I think we will end up with 4" Tuesday.


----------



## CityGuy

From Novak:

All eyes are on a potential Winter Storm set to strike much of MN/WI early next week. Several inches of SNOW likely.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

Anyone know where I can find a descent flatbed for my Dodge shortbox? Not looking to spend a ton of money since it's just a 99 work truck.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1968832 said:


> You're nuts.....


It would be fun


----------



## Doughboy12

Quality,
I saw a cube truck with your name on it going south by the refinery today...Thumbs Up
Said Quality Cut in red lettering and had a big red cross on it...:laughing:
Traffic was tight so I didn't catch what business it was.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1968850 said:


> It would be fun


This........xysport


----------



## Doughboy12

at-least-4-vehicles-crashed-into-snowplows-in-southern-minnesota-wednesday/


----------



## Bill1090




----------



## CityGuy

-4 sunny 
Feels like -17


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

NorthernProServ;1968743 said:


> Seems like we are WAY more then 15" down.


Just think all it would take is another April 2014 to get caught up


----------



## Bill1090

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1968902 said:


> Just think all it would take is another April 2014 to get caught up


We don't need anything like that again.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I would LOVE an 18" snowfall, about an inch an hour, starting about midnight, going through the following midnight.

Then 50 degrees after that. That way, with such a light year, the only thing the customer will remember next fall is how crappy the plowing was the one time it actually snowed all winter.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1968916 said:


> I would LOVE an 18" snowfall, about an inch an hour, starting about midnight, going through the following midnight.
> 
> Then 50 degrees after that. That way, with such a light year, the only thing the customer will remember next fall is how crappy the plowing was the one time it actually snowed all winter.


I dont know, seems like most customers already forgot about last year about 1 month into this winter.
An inch an hour you would have 15 inches on your 1st lot by the time you got back to it.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1968920 said:


> I dont know, seems like most customers already forgot about last year about 1 month into this winter.
> An inch an hour you would have 15 inches on your 1st lot by the time you got back to it.


Not with all the help he would have ... at this time.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;1968920 said:


> I dont know, seems like most customers already forgot about last year about 1 month into this winter.


I think they did too. It's kind of like the cold this year. It seems so cold but really it is nothing compared to last year.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1968921 said:


> Not with all the help he would have ... at this time.


He would have no help if we all got snow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1968920 said:


> I dont know, seems like most customers already forgot about last year about 1 month into this winter.
> An inch an hour you would have 15 inches on your 1st lot by the time you got back to it.


That's what I mean. Everyone would get started about 2, by the time they get done there would be 5-7" on their route again.

The way this storm "looks" at this time, is most of MN would get snow, so most of my extra help would be unavailable.


----------



## qualitycut

I think about 90% of my markers are gone right now to which sucks if we get that much


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1968935 said:


> That's what I mean. Everyone would get started about 2, by the time they get done there would be 5-7" on their route again.
> 
> The way this storm "looks" at this time, is most of MN would get snow, so most of my extra help would be unavailable.


2am? .........


----------



## qualitycut

Look at the colored map, shows pretty much nothing here at 00z which would be about 6 or 7 pm correct?


----------



## skorum03

Read Paul Douglas weather forecast this morning he thinks it misses the metro for most part


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;1968860 said:


> at-least-4-vehicles-crashed-into-snowplows-in-southern-minnesota-wednesday/


Unbelievable!


----------



## TKLAWN

skorum03;1968956 said:


> Read Paul Douglas weather forecast this morning he thinks it misses the metro for most part


We're screwed!


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1968956 said:


> Read Paul Douglas weather forecast this morning he thinks it misses the metro for most part


I just looked after you posted, wouldnt be surprised , seems to be the trend this year. Also says gfs hints at low 40s by the 9th of march.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;1968961 said:


> I just looked after you posted, wouldnt be surprised , seems to be the trend this year. Also says gfs hints at low 40s by the 9th of march.


I wouldn't complain!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1968954 said:


> Look at the colored map, shows pretty much nothing here at 00z which would be about 6 or 7 pm correct?












Midnight Monday night / Tuesday morning (06Z Tuesday).

See the arm shooting up through NE/SD? That would be our snow for Tuesday.

The dark pink through Central MN, that's the start of the snow.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1968966 said:


> Midnight Monday night / Tuesday morning (06Z Tuesday).
> 
> See the arm shooting up through NE/SD? That would be our snow for Tuesday.
> 
> The dark pink through Central MN, that's the start of the snow.


So that's through Tuesday 6am? I click on the 120 hour and have a totally different map than that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1968968 said:


> So that's through Tuesday 6am? I click on the 120 hour and have a totally different map than that.


No, that's through Monday night at midnight.

You clicking on the 5:30 am map? The 10:30 isn't out yet.


----------



## Bill1090

TWC still showing snow for Sunday. Judging by their maps it looked like the 1-3" range.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1968968 said:


> So that's through Tuesday 6am? I click on the 120 hour and have a totally different map than that.












This is good through 6 pm Monday night.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1968972 said:


> No, that's through Monday night at midnight.
> 
> You clicking on the 5:30 am map? The 10:30 isn't out yet.


Oops i did..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1968973 said:


> TWC still showing snow for Sunday. Judging by their maps it looked like the 1-3" range.


TWC is one of the worst, IMO to watch. Their base to make money is for people to watch the weather. Worse than Dave Dahl.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1968981 said:


> TWC is one of the worst, IMO to watch. Their base to make money is for people to watch the weather. Worse than Dave Dahl.


I know. CBS isn't working so I can't watch The Price is Right, so it was the next best thing.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Me and a buddy just bought new wheelers. Off to Wisconsin for us this weekend


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

JohnDee------

1-4 DAY FORECAST:

Light snows will finish up across IL, IN and OH as we go through the day, with totals of an inch or two in most cases.

Otherwise, arctic high pressure will dominate the region for today and tomorrow, keeping things quiet and cold.

The arctic air will the ease as we head though the weekend and the first of two low pressure systems for next week looks to spread some snows into portions of IA, MO and IL later Saturday night. The confidence in the exact track and strength and thus the exact location and amounts of snow with this system is still a little low, but is growing and it looks like it will be IA, northern IL, northern IN and southern lower MI that see the main band of snow, with a solid 1-4” likely and areas of 4”+ also possible.

5-10 DAY FORECAST:

A second low looks to track though late Monday night through late Tuesday night. The confidence in the exact track and strength with this system is also not has high as I would like it to be at this point, but the way things stand right now, the main band of snows with this second low would be further north and also be wider.

The way things look right now, a general 3-8” would fall in SE MN, SW and central WI, the eastern 2/3rds of the UP and into the northern ½ to 2/3rds of lower MI, with the precip falling as, or mixing with rains, to the south of the main snow area.

The second half of next week looks to be fairly quiet.

Temps look to run near average for much of next week, with a shot of below average temps possible for later Wednesday into Thursday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1968987 said:


> Me and a buddy just bought new wheelers. Off to Wisconsin for us this weekend


Whadja buy?

I wish I was young again, no kids, so I could be like you guys and buy all these fancy toys.

I was there once... shoulda saved the money.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

New Meteogram is consistent. 7" for the metro.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1968987 said:


> Me and a buddy just bought new wheelers. Off to Wisconsin for us this weekend


Pics or it didnt happen.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1968990 said:


> New Meteogram is consistent. 7" for the metro.


40 mile shift south and we get 1-2 im waiting till Sunday


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

New color map.... Basically snowfall from 8 pm Monday night through 6 am Tuesday morning, snow would still be falling.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1968996 said:


> New color map.... Basically snowfall from 8 pm Monday night through 6 am Tuesday morning, snow would still be falling.


Absolutely horrible timing, im sure that will change though


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1968995 said:


> 40 mile shift south and we get 1-2 im waiting till Sunday


http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/d...ours=hr102hr108hr114hr120hr126hr132hr138hr144

Watching this, you can see where we have a northern bit of energy coming off of the main energy down south.

It wouldn't take much to not have this energy, or not have it as strong, or, or, or........


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1968818 said:


> Rochester has almost 14" on the meteogram for next Tuesday.


Kiss my ass.......


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1968990 said:


> New Meteogram is consistent. 7" for the metro.


Odd. It has me at 3".


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1968999 said:


> http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/d...ours=hr102hr108hr114hr120hr126hr132hr138hr144
> 
> Watching this, you can see where we have a northern bit of energy coming off of the main energy down south.
> 
> It wouldn't take much to not have this energy, or not have it as strong, or, or, or........


I think we will get some i just dont think its going to be as much as meteo is showing.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1968994 said:


> Pics or it didnt happen.


Picking them up tomorrow I'll get a pic


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

For those that don't know, here is the legend for the colors on these maps.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1968989 said:


> Whadja buy?
> 
> I wish I was young again, no kids, so I could be like you guys and buy all these fancy toys.
> 
> I was there once... shoulda saved the money.


Camo sportsman for me.

Can't buy more time that's how I look at it


----------



## qualitycut

If we got 4-6 inches done by about 3-4 pm i would be ok with it. Or i need to find a new driver which i really dont feeling like doing with most my stakes and stuff missing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1969001 said:


> Kiss my ass.......


New meteogram went consistent for Rochester.... 14".


----------



## Bill1090

I'll put this up before more of you go and buy wheelers. I got a 2008 Arctic Cat 400 I'm looking to sell. Low hours/low miles. Right now it needs the carb cleaned and one new cv boot. I haven't used it it 3+ years so might as well get rid of it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1968995 said:


> 40 mile shift south and we get 1-2 im waiting till Sunday


80 mile shift north and we get 12".


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1969007 said:


> Picking them up tomorrow I'll get a pic


did you get your truck back?


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1969009 said:


> Camo sportsman for me.
> 
> Can't buy more time that's how I look at it


What a polaris should have spent a little more and got the can am, what size?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1969016 said:


> 80 mile shift north and we get 12".


80 mile shift south and almost nothing


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1969020 said:


> 80 mile shift south and almost nothing


***fingers crossed!!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1969017 said:


> did you get your truck back?


Yep got it last night finally


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1968933 said:


> He would have no help if we all got snow


I'm not too sure about that...Thumbs Up :waving:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1969011 said:


> If we got 4-6 inches done by about 3-4 pm i would be ok with it. Or i need to find a new driver which i really dont feeling like doing with most my stakes and stuff missing.


That's the problem. So few snowbanks around, nothing is marked anymore.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1969012 said:


> New meteogram went consistent for Rochester.... 14".


I want snow, not like that.....


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1969018 said:


> What a polaris should have spent a little more and got the can am, what size?


I like the polaris ones. There all the same these days anyway. I just got the 570 easy on fuel and still plenty fast.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1969028 said:


> I like the polaris ones. There all the same these days anyway. I just got the 570 easy on fuel and still plenty fast.


My buddy is selling his with like 40 miles on it for 5100.00. Wants a can am now. They are expensive my mom just bought a can an 2014 500 for 7500 uncle just bought 2 650 2013s for 8k each.

I get about 15 mpg on mine and thats hitting 75 often and riding around at 45-50.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1969030 said:


> My buddy is selling his with like 40 miles on it for 5100.00. Wants a can am now. They are expensive my mom just bought a can an 2014 500 for 7500 uncle just bought 2 650 2013s for 8k each.


Mine was just under 7k and my buddies was just over 6k. The big bore ones are just stupidly priced from what I saw


----------



## TKLAWN

Doughboy12;1969025 said:


> I'm not too sure about that...Thumbs Up :waving:


Easy....you just got your truck back.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;1968850 said:


> It would be fun


I'm with you on this, we need at least 1 good one !!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1969036 said:


> I'm with you on this, we need at least 1 good one !!


Again, that's just silly talk.

However, if we got say, 10", I could easily justify not giving any money back. First and last snow of the year, over 20"?? Okay.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1969032 said:


> Mine was just under 7k and my buddies was just over 6k. The big bore ones are just stupidly priced from what I saw


Yea they are a bit spendy but the horsepower on the can am 500 is more than the sportsman 570


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1968996 said:


> New color map.... Basically snowfall from 8 pm Monday night through 6 am Tuesday morning, snow would still be falling.


Nice! let's keep this going !


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1969039 said:


> Yea they are a bit spendy but the horsepower on the can am 500 is more than the sportsman 570


The sportsman is actually 3.6hp more then the 500 can am on the 2015. The dealer had both.

Ether way there plenty of power no need to spend the extra


----------



## Doughboy12

TKLAWN;1969035 said:


> Easy....you just got your truck back.


He said he would put me in a big wide open lot....:laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Man, Elk River has at least 8 tandem dumps, and apparently it's cheaper to take at least 8 tandem dumps through Wyoming at least 3 times.

I assuming they are going to Dresser to get trap rock, probably for sealcoating, but this is the 3rd time through town. I would think it would be cheaper to have it delivered rather than multiple trips with fuel and paying at least 8 drivers to drive back and forth.












Oh, wait, that's right. It's a city. They can't do something cheaper and just send everyone else home if there isn't anything to do.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1969050 said:


> He said he would put me in a big wide open lot....:laughing:


The big wide open lots can sometimes be worse than the close ones. You lose track of which side the light poles are on.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1969059 said:


> Man, Elk River has at least 8 tandem dumps, and apparently it's cheaper to take at least 8 tandem dumps through Wyoming at least 3 times.
> 
> I assuming they are going to Dresser to get trap rock, probably for sealcoating, but this is the 3rd time through town. I would think it would be cheaper to have it delivered rather than multiple trips with fuel and paying at least 8 drivers to drive back and forth.
> 
> Oh, wait, that's right. It's a city. They can't do something cheaper and just send everyone else home if there isn't anything to do.


Have to pay them anyway...might as well give them something to do, like put miles on the trucks...


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1969060 said:


> The big wide open lots can sometimes be worse than the close ones. You lose track of which side the light poles are on.


That sounds like it comes from experience...and not a good one? :laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1969028 said:


> I like the polaris ones. There all the same these days anyway. I just got the 570 easy on fuel and still plenty fast.


Im just giving you a hard time


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1969063 said:


> That sounds like it comes from experience...and not a good one? :laughing:


I know a good deal on a bumper when I see it now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm a diehard Polaris guy, but I liked my CamAm 650xt EFI when I had it.


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;1969046 said:


> The sportsman is actually 3.6hp more then the 500 can am on the 2015. The dealer had both.
> 
> Ether way there plenty of power no need to spend the extra


Tim the tool man taylor disapproves of this message


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1969066 said:


> Im just giving you a hard time


I know......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Enjoy 10" over this time frame....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This shows it reaching the cities by around 6 pm, really getting going around 6 am, then gone almost completely by 6 pm Tuesday.

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/d...loop=selected&hours=hr108hr114hr120hr126hr132


----------



## albhb3

petersons been reinstated now if the vikes were smart they would send him to the practice squad for the next 3 years, just for the fact he still don't get "it"


----------



## skorum03

albhb3;1969099 said:


> petersons been reinstated now if the vikes were smart they would send him to the practice squad for the next 3 years, just for the fact he still don't get "it"


Nope. If the vikings are smart, he won't be a viking next year


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1969094 said:


> This shows it reaching the cities by around 6 pm, really getting going around 6 am, then gone almost completely by 6 pm Tuesday.
> 
> http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/d...loop=selected&hours=hr108hr114hr120hr126hr132


Hopefully that bottom blob of moisture which I'm sure will be thunderstorms won't rob to much moisture from us.


----------



## albhb3

skorum03;1969103 said:


> Nope. If the vikings are smart, he won't be a viking next year


what fun would that be, id much rather see the rest of his career be in the ****ter what would he be 33-34 by then


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1969001 said:


> Kiss my ass.......


I say bring it.

A little north.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1968999 said:


> http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/d...ours=hr102hr108hr114hr120hr126hr132hr138hr144
> 
> Watching this, you can see where we have a northern bit of energy coming off of the main energy down south.
> 
> It wouldn't take much to not have this energy, or not have it as strong, or, or, or........


Or to have it roundhouse kick us in the face...


----------



## snowman55

LwnmwrMan22;1968989 said:


> Whadja buy?
> 
> I wish I was young again, no kids, so I could be like you guys and buy all these fancy toys.
> 
> I was there once... shoulda saved the money.


No doubt.

$10,000 invested in Keurig 10 years ago =$773,000 today
in monster=$650,000
in Priceline= $627,000
in apple=$449,000

man did I miss the boat


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1969009 said:


> Camo sportsman for me.
> 
> Can't buy more time that's how I look at it


I could buy a nice wheeler for all the money I spend on daycare... 16k last year... And that's CHEAP!


----------



## Green Grass

snowman55;1969121 said:


> No doubt.
> 
> $10,000 invested in Keurig 10 years ago =$773,000 today
> in monster=$650,000
> in Priceline= $627,000
> in apple=$449,000
> 
> man did I miss the boat


If we only knew!


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1969122 said:


> I could buy a nice wheeler for all the money I spend on daycare... 16k last year... And that's CHEAP!


Let's not talk about that it makes me sad!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1969130 said:


> Let's not talk about that it makes me sad!


I know! :crying:


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1969130 said:


> Let's not talk about that it makes me sad!


I think I will feel your pain all too soon.


----------



## skorum03

albhb3;1969108 said:


> what fun would that be, id much rather see the rest of his career be in the ****ter what would he be 33-34 by then


I can't look at it that way because I am a viking fan and am not expecting the vikings to totally suck.

That and how much the vikings owe him if he sticks around vs. what they owe him if he leaves. Fiscally it makes more sense to get rid of him, not to mention that he doesn't want to play here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My kids are 13 and 10. We've never spent a dime on daycare. 

My parents have a mobile home on the back 1/2 of my 10 acres, my MIL lives next door. Free babysitting.

Helps that the wife has always worked 3 days / week.

Doesn't help cash flow at times, but it also keeps the kids out of daycare.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

A different pretty color map puts 1-1.5" of moisture at about Owatonna to Red Wing.

At 20:1??


----------



## Camden

snowman55;1969121 said:


> No doubt.
> 
> $10,000 invested in Keurig 10 years ago =$773,000 today
> in monster=$650,000
> in Priceline= $627,000
> in apple=$449,000
> 
> man did I miss the boat


If only you could see into the future. If all of those would've been slam dunk, no brainer investments a lot more people would've stuck their money into it.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1969150 said:


> A different pretty color map puts 1-1.5" of moisture at about Owatonna to Red Wing.
> 
> At 20:1??


Is that the ratio they're thinking for tuesday? I guess I thought it wasn't going to be that cold..?


----------



## TKLAWN

skorum03;1969137 said:


> I can't look at it that way because I am a viking fan and am not expecting the vikings to totally suck.
> 
> That and how much the vikings owe him if he sticks around vs. what they owe him if he leaves. Fiscally it makes more sense to get rid of him, not to mention that he doesn't want to play here


He's gone, he doesn't want to play here anymore.

Here's my plan....

Draft Melvin Gordon

Sign Randall Cobb away from the cheese balls, our offense would be better and have less payroll to sign some other secondary players if we want.

Teddy, Gordon, Cobb LET'S GO!

Oh and Jennings and Greenway take pay cuts or see ya!


----------



## NorthernProServ

Only time will
tell if this will hold...but a secondary interaction with the
approaching northwest trough *could bring a more robust system than
models are currently projecting.*


----------



## snowman55

Camden;1969154 said:


> If only you could see into the future. If all of those would've been slam dunk, no brainer investments a lot more people would've stuck their money into it.


I know. lwmn just got me thinking about the $10,000's I've blown in last 20 years. What could have been. but then again I did have a hell of a good time.


----------



## skorum03

TKLAWN;1969161 said:


> He's gone, he doesn't want to play here anymore.
> 
> Here's my plan....
> 
> Draft Melvin Gordon
> 
> Sign Randall Cobb away from the cheese balls, our offense would be better and have less payroll to sign some other secondary players if we want.
> 
> Teddy, Gordon, Cobb LET'S GO!


I agree. Only thing is that Gordon will probably be available late first round, I would say trade back, maybe pick up an additional 2nd and/or third round pick for our 11 overall pick and then still draft either Gordon or Gurly plus some additional high rated guys early in the draft


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1969158 said:


> Is that the ratio they're thinking for tuesday? I guess I thought it wasn't going to be that cold..?


Almost 30 for a high monday and Tuesday. 20:1 is a little high.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1969172 said:


> Almost 30 for a high monday and Tuesday. 20:1 is a little high.


Thats what I thought.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1969150 said:


> A different pretty color map puts 1-1.5" of moisture at about Owatonna to Red Wing.
> 
> At 20:1??


Could happen... I think 15:1 is more realistic...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1969179 said:


> Could happen... I think 15:1 is more realistic...


With the warmer air and it coming from south i would think that would be the highest it would be.


----------



## banonea

snowman55;1969163 said:


> I know. lwmn just got me thinking about the $10,000's I've blown in last 20 years. What could have been. but then again I did have a hell of a good time.


I wish i only blew $10,000.00......


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1969122 said:


> I could buy a nice wheeler for all the money I spend on daycare... 16k last year... And that's CHEAP!


Jeez that's rough!


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;1969224 said:


> Jeez that's rough!


reason 2397 why I'm glad I do not have children.....


----------



## NorthernProServ

Accu. is at 3-6", for Tuesday....Rochester at 6-10"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1969211 said:


> I wish i only blew $10,000.00......


When I was early 20's, had a guy that worked for me who may or may not have had a seedier side to him. He knew most of the managers of the 18+ night clubs in the cities, and we would go out every night except Monday night.

Once we closed the clubs down, we would go to Hinckley for 3-4 hours. I would spend $1500-2000 / week. I was still living at home, my parents paying for everything.

It was a heck of a good time for a couple of years.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1969277 said:


>


Why cant that be next week


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1969281 said:


> When I was early 20's, had a guy that worked for me who may or may not have had a seedier side to him. He knew most of the managers of the 18+ night clubs in the cities, and we would go out every night except Monday night.
> 
> Once we closed the clubs down, we would go to Hinckley for 3-4 hours. I would spend $1500-2000 / week. I was still living at home, my parents paying for everything.
> 
> It was a heck of a good time for a couple of years.


Ha that was the only night me and a buddy didnt go out either. We had a different bar every night that had a different thing going on that brought the girls in. Some days i reminisce. Especially when the gf on my case


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1969289 said:


> Ha that was the only night me and a buddy didnt go out either. We had a different bar every night that had a different thing going on that brought the girls in. Some days i reminisce. Especially when the gf on my case


You always will. However, I would never go back to it, with the family I have now if I had the opportunity.

I'll just live vicariously through you younger guys that can still pull it off.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS is buying into the GFS.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1969281 said:


> When I was early 20's, had a guy that worked for me who may or may not have had a seedier side to him. He knew most of the managers of the 18+ night clubs in the cities, and we would go out every night except Monday night.
> 
> Once we closed the clubs down, we would go to Hinckley for 3-4 hours. I would spend $1500-2000 / week. I was still living at home, my parents paying for everything.
> 
> It was a heck of a good time for a couple of years.


Back in my 20's, i was making about $8000.00 a week doing siding during the housing boom in Rochester. Wife and I had all the toy's, new trucks, motor home, new motorcycle, snowmobiles, blah blah blah. I didn't put anything away for a rainy day. The housing bubble popped, company i was sub contracting to dropped me. We refinance our house, bank had 3 mortgages on our house, found out later we were victims of predatory lending. We ended up filing bankruptcy to the tune of over $1,000,000.00. Lost all the toys and our house. Spent the last 15 year's rebuilding everything.

I say to all my guy's "what did we learn "
I learned to be MUCH more frugal with my money, and never trust a bank again ......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The "experts" that said we could see low gas prices until summer are as silly as the weather forecasters can be at times.

Gas is $2.49 in Forest Lake today. Not even a month later they are right back to previous pricing.

At least my increases won't seem out of line this spring.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1969295 said:


> You always will. However, I would never go back to it, with the family I have now if I had the opportunity.
> 
> I'll just live vicariously through you younger guys that can still pull it off.


Your younger than me.....

Spend a week at Sturgis, that will change your mind.....you just know how to do it now and not get caught, or now you got the money to bail yourself out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1969307 said:


> Your younger than me.....
> 
> Spend a week at Sturgis, that will change your mind.....you just know how to do it now and not get caught, or now you got the money to bail yourself out.


Honestly, I know I can't hang anymore. I go to Vegas and I'd rather stay downtown, drink the $5 32 oz beers and people watch than go to the strip and act 25.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1969302 said:


> NWS is buying into the GFS.


Where do you see that?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1969313 said:


> Where do you see that?


Everyone's percentages are at least 50/50/50 Monday night/Tuesday/Tuesday night.


----------



## Bill1090

I don't get why I'm still only at 3"?


----------



## qualitycut

So if this shifts north more will we see some rain


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1969325 said:


> I don't get why I'm still only at 3"?


Models split around.

If you look at the pretty colors I've posted, I don't get why the meteo has Rochester at 14. GFS says like 4 on the pictures.


----------



## qualitycut

Should see what the wild are made of tonight


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1969342 said:


> Should see what the wild are made of tonight


Hope they take care of business


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1969330 said:


> So if this shifts north more will we see some rain


I don't think it's going that far North... I would think it would need to be like Canada North to see any rain/mix here


----------



## cbservicesllc

Well... we'll see if tonight's GFS bounces back in line...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1969349 said:


> I don't think it's going that far North... I would think it would need to be like Canada North to see any rain/mix here


I dont know what about the air aloft we are going to around 30 the way it is thats also golf moisture.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

New meteogram is at 2".


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1969342 said:


> Should see what the wild are made of tonight


Is the game at 7? Haven't had time to look yet. Fsn?


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;1969358 said:


> Is the game at 7? Haven't had time to look yet. Fsn?


7:30 on NBCS


----------



## banonea

WC is calling for 4' of snow in the Rockies next week.....


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1969358 said:


> Is the game at 7? Haven't had time to look yet. Fsn?


730 nbcs.......


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1969354 said:


> New meteogram is at 2".


Oh oh......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This is through noon Tuesday.

Everything, even whatever might fall this weeknd.


----------



## Ranger620

banonea;1969362 said:


> WC is calling for 4' of snow in the Rockies next week.....


4' no thanks they can keep it


----------



## qualitycut

I was supposed to be in Nashville for the game but plans fell through.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1969369 said:


> I was supposed to be in Nashville for the game but plans fell through.


Seen on in LA against the kings. Kinda fun to go to a different stadium and watch a game I went to a day game, no way I was going to an evening game in LA


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Those medium greens were Owatonna to Red Wing before.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1969365 said:


> Oh oh......


Get ready for the come back by Sunday.


----------



## NorthernProServ

TWC on Tuesdays map shows Moderate to heavy snow for most of Minnesota and mix along I-90 and south.


----------



## NorthernProServ

For whatever that's worth ^^


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1969387 said:


> TWC on Tuesdays map shows Moderate to heavy snow for most of Minnesota and mix along I-90 and south.


They would have been using the earlier models. I don't think they would already have updated models.

The site I post where it shows the storm loops across the US hasn't updated to the latest model yet.

This one....

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/d...selected&hours=hr102hr108hr114hr120hr126hr132

would show moderate to heavy snow.... but it's the run from earlier today, when the meteogram was at 7".


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1969376 said:


> Those medium greens were Owatonna to Red Wing before.


Maybe Paul Douglas is right...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Even Bano's Rochester meteogram went from 14" to 6".


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1969384 said:


> Get ready for the come back by Sunday.


Or 0...... we were supposed to have 4 inches or so Saturday too.  who knows what will happen. They way this winter has gone i just woulnt be surprised if we didnt get any.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1969366 said:


> This is through noon Tuesday.
> 
> Everything, even whatever might fall this weeknd.


Is this the same pretty color map that the legend a few pages back goes with?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

FWIW, GFS always seems WAY high 5 days out. Then it swings down, swings up, lake front influence and out.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1969399 said:


> Maybe Paul Douglas is right...


And me.......

Jk


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1969403 said:


> Is this the same pretty color map that the legend a few pages back goes with?


Yes.............


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1969360 said:


> 7:30 on NBCS


Copy that.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1969408 said:


> Yes.............


Crap......


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1969362 said:


> WC is calling for 4' of snow in the Rockies next week.....


Bring it here.


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;1969415 said:


> Bring it here.


you shut your mouth

were getting a coating to an inch


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;1969415 said:


> Bring it here.


You'd be the loudest crier on here if we got 4' of snow.


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;1969325 said:


> I don't get why I'm still only at 3"?


Maybe there is a little blue pill for that...?


----------



## Bill1090

My totals have gone up for the weekend. Locals are talking 1-2".


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;1969431 said:


> My totals have gone up for the weekend. Locals are talking 1-2".


Thats what Randy Brock is saying on KTTC, also said it is too earlyto think about Tuesday. ....


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1969434 said:


> Thats what Randy Brock is saying on KTTC, also said it is too earlyto think about Tuesday. ....


He seems to be a decent local weather forecaster


----------



## albhb3

WCCO JUST said could miss us completely to the south


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1969437 said:


> WCCO JUST said could miss us completely to the south


That would never happen.


----------



## Doughboy12

On the gas price comment earlier...

They are currently stacking tankers offshore and unloading them at an alarmingly low rate hoping the price to goes up some. Seems this isn't a new tactic mind you but they are running out of space. This has been going on and increasing since November.

Hedge fund people are starting to get worried. The small increase is due to the slowdown in refining but that won't work for much longer and they will have to pick back up as they are running out of room for the crude. 

(The second part is my take. The first part is fact.)


----------



## qualitycut

Kstp didnt really even seem to concerned about Tuesday which is weird.


----------



## Doughboy12

One tanker even ran out of fuel it has sat there so long...
How would you like to be on one that has been sitting there for this long? Now that would make a person go mad.


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;1969434 said:


> Thats what Randy Brock is saying on KTTC, also said it is too earlyto think about Tuesday. ....


I wish I could get KTTC in better here. I prefer them more than the ones here. Has to be just perfect out for me to pick them up though.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1969436 said:


> He seems to be a decent local weather forecaster


Of all the TV weather guys, he is the only one I trust ......


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;1969442 said:


> I wish I could get KTTC in better here. I prefer them more than the ones here. Has to be just perfect out for me to pick them up though.


Kind of a battle both being in some what of a valley.


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;1969442 said:


> I wish I could get KTTC in better here. I prefer them more than the ones here. Has to be just perfect out for me to pick them up though.


Go to KTTC.com hhis weather blog is on there shortly after the news.


----------



## albhb3

Doughboy12;1969441 said:


> One tanker even ran out of fuel it has sat there so long...
> How would you like to be on one that has been sitting there for this long? Now that would make a person go mad.


that poor bstard who has to prime that system.....that ship fuel is some nasty stuff, think hot asphalt but extremely thin use to pump that stuff at over 300* but hey it would clean the machine out awesome


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;1969448 said:


> Go to KTTC.com hhis weather blog is on there shortly after the news.


Cool! Thanks!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1969404 said:


> FWIW, GFS always seems WAY high 5 days out. Then it swings down, swings up, lake front influence and out.


Right... Calcutta Clipper...


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1969404 said:


> FWIW, GFS always seems WAY high 5 days out. Then it swings down, swings up, lake front influence and out.


Changing your mind about it?


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1969436 said:


> He seems to be a decent local weather forecaster


Was just thinking that... Plus he likes to give Novak cafe...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;1969439 said:


> On the gas price comment earlier...
> 
> They are currently stacking tankers offshore and unloading them at an alarmingly low rate hoping the price to goes up some. Seems this isn't a new tactic mind you but they are running out of space. This has been going on and increasing since November.
> 
> Hedge fund people are starting to get worried. The small increase is due to the slowdown in refining but that won't work for much longer and they will have to pick back up as they are running out of room for the crude.
> 
> (The second part is my take. The first part is fact.)


Interesting...


----------



## Doughboy12

albhb3;1969451 said:


> that poor bstard who has to prime that system.....that ship fuel is some nasty stuff, think hot asphalt but extremely thin use to pump that stuff at over 300* but hey it would clean the machine out awesome


I hope they shut it down before it ran dry...


----------



## Doughboy12

Just a heads up.....you might want to tune in to channel 4 at 9...just sayin.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1969460 said:


> Changing your mind about it?


I've always had my doubts. Just been home all day with a sick kid in front of the computer and it was much easier to link/crop pics etc on the computer than my phone like usual.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1969458 said:


> Right... Calcutta Clipper...


Now this is a guy that gets the reference.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1969469 said:


> Just a heads up.....you might want to tune in to channel 4 at 9...just sayin.


Eh, read my earlier post. I know I can't keep up anymore.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1969469 said:


> Just a heads up.....you might want to tune in to channel 4 at 9...just sayin.


For? ????????


----------



## qualitycut

4-2 wild tonight


----------



## albhb3

Doughboy12;1969469 said:


> Just a heads up.....you might want to tune in to channel 4 at 9...just sayin.


the rubes on here will say the wild game is too important but yes I will be watching


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1969476 said:


> For? ????????


Vicky's Secret Swimsuit Show.


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1969480 said:


> Vicky's Secret Swimsuit Show.


allllriight giggity


----------



## qualitycut

Wherea mjdubboss been?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;1969469 said:


> Just a heads up.....you might want to tune in to channel 4 at 9...just sayin.


VS Swim show or something I think?

Edit: Yep...


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;1969486 said:


> VS Swim show or something I think?
> 
> Edit: Yep...


I get that when the wife undresses at night.....=)


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1969473 said:


> Now this is a guy that gets the reference.


Yes sir... :salute:


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;1969420 said:


> you shut your mouth
> 
> were getting a coating to an inch


I'm a snow lover and want to milk the system before I go.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1969423 said:


> You'd be the loudest crier on here if we got 4' of snow.


Nope. Wouldn't care what I hit or tore up. What are they going to do fire me? :laughing::laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1969443 said:


> Of all the TV weather guys, he is the only one I trust ......


Mom has met him a few times. Say's he is a really nice guy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1969484 said:


> Wherea mjdubboss been?


I was thinking the same as well as JimLawn, but Jim made 1 post yesterday.

MJ hasn't even made his usual 1-2 am post.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Buddy has a JRCO hooker aerator and Ryan walk behind aerator on CL if anyone is interested.

He's out of Chisago City. Solid stuff if you are interested.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1969503 said:


> Buddy has a JRCO hooker aerator and Ryan walk behind aerator on CL if anyone is interested.
> 
> He's out of Chisago City. Solid stuff if you are interested.


Got excited when i seen hooker


----------



## TKLAWN

banonea;1969489 said:


> I get that when the wife undresses at night.....=)


Yeah, cause that's the same.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;1969484 said:


> Wherea mjdubboss been?


SSS hasn't checked in in awhile either.


----------



## qualitycut

New Guy is looking good.


----------



## CityGuy

Goal........................


----------



## qualitycut

Gosl!!!!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Nice goal!


----------



## 09Daxman

Nice snipe!!


----------



## DDB

LwnmwrMan22;1969503 said:


> Buddy has a JRCO hooker aerator and Ryan walk behind aerator on CL if anyone is interested.
> 
> He's out of Chisago City. Solid stuff if you are interested.


Has anyone used one of the JRCO hooker aerators? Curious how well they work.


----------



## qualitycut

What the


----------



## qualitycut

DDB;1969528 said:


> Has anyone used one of the JRCO hooker aerators? Curious how well they work.


I havr heard they work good but the downfall is it doesn't leave plugs so the customer may not think you did it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

DDB;1969528 said:


> Has anyone used one of the JRCO hooker aerators? Curious how well they work.


They work. The reason he's selling his stuff he bought one of those new Toro stander aerators last year.


----------



## 09Daxman

God I hate nbcsn.... the wild are beating Nashville right now and all they do is talk about how great Nashville is...... THEY ARE LOOSING RIGHT NOW, GIVE THE WILD SOME CREDIT WHEN DESERVED!!!!


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;1969529 said:


> What the


What did you do?


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;1969536 said:


> What did you do?


Nothing all the other locations on there are working fine.


----------



## Bill1090

Back up to 8.5" on the meteo now.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1969517 said:


> New Guy is looking good.


No doubt! He's been one of our best players so far.

Side note: Why don't we ever get Doc Emrick during these nationally televised games??


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;1969538 said:


> Nothing all the other locations on there are working fine.


Maybe aliens are going to invade IGH?


----------



## Camden

Gophers beat Michigan State. Can't remember the last time that ever happened.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;1969541 said:


> Back up to 8.5" on the meteo now.


It shouldn't have changed since around 530 ish tonight. New model is out till 1030.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1969538 said:


> Nothing all the other locations on there are working fine.


You sure????


----------



## qualitycut

I think fischer has scored against us every time this year


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;1969546 said:


> It shouldn't have changed since around 530 ish tonight. New model is out till 1030.


Its the 18Z one. Maybe I haven't looked at it since then?


----------



## 09Daxman

No good....


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1969548 said:


> You sure????


Yup, im going to delete igh and put it back in and see.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1969530 said:


> I havr heard they work good but the downfall is it doesn't leave plugs so the customer may not think you did it.


This... Only reason I quit using mine... Come to think of it I think it's still laying around the shop... Really good for bigger commercial properties


----------



## qualitycut

qualitycut;1969553 said:


> Yup, im going to delete igh and put it back in and see.


Well that didnt work


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1969551 said:


> Its the 18Z one. Maybe I haven't looked at it since then?


You hadn't. The reason yours was low earlier was because the moisture had moved over the cities. Now it's back over you.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;1969553 said:


> Yup, im going to delete igh and put it back in and see.


Must be something with the NWS up there. Mine works for here and Roch but when I punch it Minneapolis I get the same thing.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1969554 said:


> This... Only reason I quit using mine... Come to think of it I think it's still laying around the shop...


Geez, money bags. You have 100s krinkled up all over the shop to?


----------



## qualitycut

Damn!!!!!!...


----------



## qualitycut

Looks like i could have scored some easy seats out in Nashville


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1969553 said:


> Yup, im going to delete igh and put it back in and see.


None of my locations around the cities work.

Only out state or out of state.


----------



## 09Daxman

How didn't that go in?!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

There's some guys taking getting ready for spring/tax season/school work MUCH too seriously.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1969559 said:


> Geez, money bags. You have 100s krinkled up all over the shop to?


Nah just in my mattress... ha!

I got it for a heck of a deal because it didn't work... All I did was replace the motor for $100


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1969565 said:


> There's some guys taking getting ready for spring/tax season/school work MUCH too seriously.


Someone you talk and text with more than people know?


----------



## qualitycut

Goal!!!!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Goal.................


----------



## Polarismalibu

What a snipe!!!!!


----------



## 09Daxman

Another nice snipe!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1969565 said:


> There's some guys taking getting ready for spring/tax season/school work MUCH too seriously.


Taxes take me about 1 hr. Go into quickbooks get all my expenses fill out the sheet my tax lady gives me and done.


----------



## CityGuy

Crap....................


----------



## qualitycut

Geez its a shootout


----------



## 09Daxman

And now it's tied...


----------



## CityGuy

Goal........................


----------



## qualitycut

Wow what a game


----------



## Polarismalibu

Goal!!!!!!!!


----------



## 09Daxman

Elnino!!!!!!!


----------



## Camden

Win or lose this game is fantastic to watch.


----------



## qualitycut

I think my 4-2 is going to get blown away


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1969591 said:


> Win or lose this game is fantastic to watch.


We know we can play with them.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1969568 said:


> Someone you talk and text with more than people know?


Haven't heard from SSS Jim or mjbossbdub.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1969595 said:


> Haven't heard from SSS Jim or mjbossbdub.


I'm here. Just have some personal issues going on


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;1969599 said:


> I'm here. Just have some personal issues going on


You're constipated too, eh?


----------



## Camden

Russo says Vanek is responsible for both Nashville goals and the turnover the killed our power play. Yikes!


----------



## 09Daxman

How is that a hooking call?!


----------



## qualitycut

http://gawker.com/what-color-is-this-goddamn-dress-1688330170


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1969599 said:


> I'm here. Just have some personal issues going on


Sorry to hear Jim.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1969599 said:


> I'm here. Just have some personal issues going on


Anything we can do to help?


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1969610 said:


> Anything we can do to help?


This.........?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;1969610 said:


> Anything we can do to help?


No. Not really


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;1969601 said:


> You're constipated too, eh?


I wish it was that


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1969615 said:


> No. Not really


Well that's a definite maybe....like my mom says.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1969609 said:


> Sorry to hear Jim.


Thanks. I'll bounce back.... I hope


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1969615 said:


> No. Not really


Here if you need any of us.


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;1969599 said:


> I'm here. Just have some personal issues going on


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;1969607 said:


> http://gawker.com/what-color-is-this-goddamn-dress-1688330170


Not sure how you would get gold/white from that.


----------



## Doughboy12

http://daily-mayhem.com/fuel/semi-t...hem+-+Facebook+-+Semi+Wind+-+US+Trucks+Mobile
Time to clean your shorts.


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;1969621 said:


> Not sure how you would get gold/white from that.


That's how it comes up onmy screen.


----------



## CityGuy

Anyone else sick of this sprint commercial?


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;1969621 said:


> Not sure how you would get gold/white from that.


Idk but my gf said gold white, seems like girls are seeing it that color.

I looked again and it was white gold


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Apparently a parcel of land at the end of my street sold last year. 

I live on a dead end street that ends at a gate for DNR to access Carlos Avery. The road to the gate is so grown over, you'd never drive down it.

The people that live next to this parcel of land used to farm it, until it sold. 

The new people are already suing the neighbors because the new people want the road widened and made into a decent road.

The road is an extension of a different township road off of our road. The township doesn't want to upgrade the road because the other 4 neighbors say no, that the neighbors maintain the road (out of the way by quite a ways for the township to do it, especially in the winter) and the original neighbors don't need the upgraded road.

I guess the new neighbor is a concrete contractor, I'm sure he wants to bring trucks and equipment down the road, which there's no way possible as it stands.

One of the neighbors called the cops once because some other neighbors were walking down the "road" to get to the DNR land.

This is going to go over well.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1969621 said:


> Not sure how you would get gold/white from that.


I had white / gold, until I read the story, then scrolled back up and had blue / brown.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;1969625 said:


> Idk but my gf said gold white, seems like girls are seeing it that color.
> 
> I looked again and it was white gold


That's because they're crazy!

Edit: Nevermind, now it's changing all kinds of colors for me.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;1969619 said:


> Here if you need any of us.


Thanks.................


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1969628 said:


> I had white / gold, until I read the story, then scrolled back up and had blue / brown.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/571099364850061313


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1969628 said:


> I had white / gold, until I read the story, then scrolled back up and had blue / brown.


I even took a screen shot and changed. Weird

Edit. I noticed it changed when i switched to the VS show


----------



## Bill1090

Novak's update


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1969627 said:


> Apparently a parcel of land at the end of my street sold last year.
> 
> I live on a dead end street that ends at a gate for DNR to access Carlos Avery. The road to the gate is so grown over, you'd never drive down it.
> 
> The people that live next to this parcel of land used to farm it, until it sold.
> 
> The new people are already suing the neighbors because the new people want the road widened and made into a decent road.
> 
> The road is an extension of a different township road off of our road. The township doesn't want to upgrade the road because the other 4 neighbors say no, that the neighbors maintain the road (out of the way by quite a ways for the township to do it, especially in the winter) and the original neighbors don't need the upgraded road.
> 
> I guess the new neighbor is a concrete contractor, I'm sure he wants to bring trucks and equipment down the road, which there's no way possible as it stands.
> 
> One of the neighbors called the cops once because some other neighbors were walking down the "road" to get to the DNR land.
> 
> This is going to go over well.


So basically a private road owned by the 4 neighbors, a deeded right away. New guy comes in and wants to make improvements and the rest say it's fine as is. The good thing is he most likely won't win.

Now if it's a township road he could win depending on how the ordinance is around there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1969638 said:


> So basically a private road owned by the 4 neighbors, a deeded right away. New guy comes in and wants to make improvements and the rest say it's fine as is. The good thing is he most likely won't win.
> 
> Now if it's a township road he could win depending on how the ordinance is around there.


Technically, it's a township road.

I'm not sure why he's suing the neighbors, unless at one point the neighbors had the township just give up the road and they took it over as a glorified driveway.

2 of the 4 neighbors live on a section of road that my township (now city) is maintaining, as the turn around is 75' into the other township. The other 2 neighbors live 200' further down the "road" which is essentially their driveway and not much more.

I can only assume the new neighbor went to the township, township went to the other neighbors, other neighbors said no, they don't want the improvements, and now new neighbor is trying to cram the improved road down the other 4 neighbors' throats.

He's suing each for $2,000. Nice way to become a neighbor.


----------



## Doughboy12

Commentators: Nashville blah blah blah Nashville blah blah blah Nashville blah blah blah Nashville blah blah blah Nashville blah blah blah Nashville blah blah blah.
Wild blah. 
Nashville blah blah blah Nashville blah blah blah Nashville blah blah blah Nashville blah blah blah.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;1969637 said:


> Novak's update


Just kinda skipped through ot and all i watched was them saying the 6z and 18z dont use as much data and should be ignored. Ok you would think that would be ok, seems the rest have to much


----------



## Doughboy12

Great play to not shoot it....sorry Polaris but that was just poor decision and not the first one this period.


----------



## Bill1090

Looking at the temps, I wonder if looking at the meteo is even worth it. It really isn't accurate when it's around freezing.


----------



## qualitycut

Pull the goalie with 3 left? Ballsy


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;1969645 said:


> Great play to not shoot it....sorry Polaris but that was just poor decision and not the first one this period.


Speaking of polaris, Have you guys seen the new 3 wheeled car polaris came out with?? Thing is awesome. Its called the sling shot

http://www.polaris.com/en-us/slingshot


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1969649 said:


> Pull the goalie with 3 left? Ballsy


Now everyone thinks they're Patric Roy .... :laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1969650 said:


> Speaking of polaris, Have you guys seen the new 3 wheeled car polaris came out with?? Thing is awesome. Its called the sling shot


Death trap. Seen one at a dealer the other day.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1969643 said:


> Just kinda skipped through ot and all i watched was them saying the 6z and 18z dont use as much data and should be ignored. Ok you would think that would be ok, seems the rest have to much


So basically anything low should be ignored...?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

hahahaha... Novak is using the same models I post.

Novak sticks with 12z cause 18z makes him depressed.

Whatever.


----------



## CityGuy

We just need 1 more to seal the deal.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1969654 said:


> hahahaha... Novak is using the same models I post.
> 
> Novak sticks with 12z cause 18z makes him depressed.
> 
> Whatever.


Hahah, no cafe right? Unreal if its low in the am om going ask


----------



## CityGuy

Goal...................


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal.........lmao


----------



## qualitycut

Geez trashing them for shooting the puck down. They a little high on the preds?


----------



## CityGuy

Wow still an empty net.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1969654 said:


> hahahaha... Novak is using the same models I post.
> 
> Novak sticks with 12z cause 18z makes him depressed.
> 
> Whatever.


Hahahahaha


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1969652 said:


> Death trap. Seen one at a dealer the other day.


I would assume it has to pass crash standards.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1969663 said:


> I would assume it has to pass crash standards.


Unless its classified as a motorcycle the the can am spyder. I was more referencing to the speed


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1969660 said:


> Geez trashing them for shooting the puck down. They a little high on the preds?


Looks like you were right at 4-2Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

i think someone said 4-2 wild?


----------



## 09Daxman

Wow what a freaking game!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1969660 said:


> *Geez trashing them for shooting the puck down. *They a little high on the preds?


Really? Lame...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Novak finishes the video saying "I know I shouldn't do this, but I'm going with it. I know it's going to change, and I'll have to massage it, but here's my travel impact map".

"We haven't talked about a winter storm in FOREVER, so we have to hit it hard, right?"

What the HELL?!?!?!? Guy is an IDIOT!!! Put out a travel impact map, using data that's already outdated because the new data doesn't tell you what you want it to tell you, and admit that you're going to have to change it, because you already know the data is wrong, and you expect people to PAY for this??


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1969665 said:


> Looks like you were right at 4-2Thumbs Up


I didnt want to jinx it so i waited


----------



## qualitycut

Well they looked for real tonight, thats the team i expected to start this season


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Heh, I already made a post on Novak's page.




edit... hopefully I don't have to eat my words in 30 minutes.

Hindsight... should have waited 30 minutes.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

00z run doesn't even have dark greens in MN at all now.

About .3" of moisture for us.


----------



## DDB

LwnmwrMan22;1969672 said:


> Heh, I already made a post on Novak's page.
> 
> edit... hopefully I don't have to eat my words in 30 minutes.
> 
> Hindsight... should have waited 30 minutes.


Don't worry, you're good. The 00z slid even further south


----------



## DDB

LwnmwrMan22;1969669 said:


> Novak finishes the video saying "I know I shouldn't do this, but I'm going with it. I know it's going to change, and I'll have to massage it, but here's my travel impact map".
> 
> "We haven't talked about a winter storm in FOREVER, so we have to hit it hard, right?"
> 
> What the HELL?!?!?!? Guy is an IDIOT!!! Put out a travel impact map, using data that's already outdated because the new data doesn't tell you what you want it to tell you, and admit that you're going to have to change it, because you already know the data is wrong, and you expect people to PAY for this??


Kinda reminds me of a weather forecast guy I was watching about one of the storms in New England. The weather guy was predicting snow for an area that the newest model showed had no snow. His comment was, "If there's one thing in weather, we don't change the forecast because this newest model moved the snow". Really? Isn't that were you get your info? Seemed like a pretty cocky statement. And sure enough the storm shifted and that area didn't get any snow.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1969675 said:


> 00z run doesn't even have dark greens in MN at all now.
> 
> About .3" of moisture for us.


Hmmmmmmm....... about 4-5


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;1969500 said:


> Mom has met him a few times. Say's he is a really nice guy.


Met him a few times. Ran in to him in the grocery store more than once.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1969680 said:


> Hmmmmmmm....... about 4-5


We'll know more exact in about 20.

Hope SSS is okay, he missed a heck of a game.


----------



## qualitycut

Hopefully any we do gets starts later and ends around dinner.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1969682 said:


> We'll know more exact in about 20.
> 
> Hope SSS is okay, he missed a heck of a game.


Probably getting ready for spring or hockey practice


----------



## Ranger620

Only 3 points behind Winnipeg and 2 more games than them to play. Keep playing like we are and I dont see a problem making the playoffs this year


----------



## banonea

TKLAWN;1969515 said:


> Yeah, cause that's the same.


If you ever seen my wife in her swim suit. .........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

When the next maps update, it's should give us complete totals for the storm too. 

All of the maps with the pretty colors, none of those have gone completely through the end of the storm.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1969686 said:


> If you ever seen my wife in her swim suit. .........


must be good... your fingers can't even type straight thinking about it.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1969687 said:


> When the next maps update, it's should give us complete totals for the storm too.
> 
> All of the maps with the pretty colors, none of those have gone completely through the end of the storm.


I will be happy if we dont go over 6". Just not feeling it anymore this year.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1969675 said:


> 00z run doesn't even have dark greens in MN at all now.
> 
> About .3" of moisture for us.


Looks like .2" max to me...


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1969683 said:


> Hopefully any we do gets starts later and ends around dinner.


Looked like the 18z ended around Midnight Monday Night....


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1969688 said:


> must be good... your fingers can't even type straight thinking about it.


If you like tattoos in the correct places.........


----------



## cbservicesllc

New Meteo threw me off until I looked at the scale at the left...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

New meteogram.... 1.5"


----------



## Bill1090

New meteo is very consistent for me. At 8.5" with 16:1


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1969699 said:


> New meteo is very consistent for me. At 8.5" with 16:1


Rochester too.

Kept it up around 6" there.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1969702 said:


> Rochester too.
> 
> Kept it up around 6" there.


I can deal with 6"......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Novak replied to both my comment and my buddy that's selling his aerators.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1969696 said:


> New Meteo threw me off until I looked at the scale at the left...


Haha me too. Didnt expect it to drop that much.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1969697 said:


> New meteogram.... 1.5"


Here we go, getting our hopes up for another 1"-2" storm...


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1969704 said:


> Novak replied to both my comment and my buddy that's selling his aerators.


Roberto?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ooohhhhhh I've been called a fool by Novak.... I'm scared......


----------



## qualitycut

Geez that weathercaster has the lower totals in such a tight gradient my county is in 3 colors with the 4th and 5th not far away


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ohhhhhh..now my buddy said he'd be a fool if he paid for foolish weather predictions.... this isn't going to last.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1969710 said:


> Geez that weathercaster has the lower totals in such a tight gradient my county is in 3 colors with the 4th and 5th not far away


Mine hasn't updated???


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1969713 said:


> Mine hasn't updated???


Cafe, maybe not. Doesn't say what run it is unless im missing it


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1969712 said:


> Ohhhhhh..now my buddy said he'd be a fool if he paid for foolish weather predictions.... this isn't going to last.


You both will be fools if hes right, you jinxed it now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1969715 said:


> Cafe, maybe not. Doesn't say what run it is unless im missing it


All the way on the bottom... Mine is 12z Tuesday.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1969717 said:


> All the way on the bottom... Mine is 12z Tuesday.


00z Wednesday.


----------



## qualitycut

http://204.2.104.196/gfs/WINTER_GFS0P5_SFC_ACCUM-SNOW_120HR.gif


----------



## qualitycut

New swingers show starts on A&E


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1969719 said:


> 00z Wednesday.


Now mine did it.....










That would explain why KLSE and KRST are the same on the meteogram.

Looks like that one storm last year, or the year before where Cottage Grove had 18" and Newport had 2.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1969712 said:


> Ohhhhhh..now my buddy said he'd be a fool if he paid for foolish weather predictions.... this isn't going to last.


Your buddy is a ******. He doesn't need to berate Novak.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/d...selected&hours=hr096hr102hr108hr114hr120hr126

All of the yellows are out of MN.

However, per Dr. Novak, you can't pay attention to how much moisture is in the air. Only look at the jet stream and upper level wind flows.  :laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1969722 said:


> Now mine did it.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would explain why KLSE and KRST are the same on the meteogram.
> 
> Looks like that one storm last year, or the year before where Cottage Grove had 18" and Newport had 2.


0 and 5


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1969723 said:


> Your buddy is a ******. He doesn't need to berate Novak.


I agree, but at the same time, Novak sets himself up for it.

To say "yeah, I know what the models show, but that's not how it's going to happen, because we haven't had a big snowfall all year, so this is the one", that's kinda stupid too.

He keeps saying how his paying subscribers know WAY more and are more in the loop.

Then how about offer up a 2 week trial sometime. Cause I agree with my buddy.

Seriously, Novak is using the exact same websites I and SSS post from, and other guys know where to look at. We are all looking at the same thing.

If what you're putting on Facebook is to garner more paying subscribers, 2 things, SAY you're putting this on Facebook and visit me at www.novakweather.com for more detailed info at the bottom of every post, or offer up a 2 week trial period once in a while and get the nay sayers off your back.

But to come out and freely admit that 5 days out is too far to put up a traffic impact map, based on data that's already changed once, and discredit that data, does it not make you look a bit foolish?


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1969722 said:


> Now mine did it.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would explain why KLSE and KRST are the same on the meteogram.
> 
> Looks like that one storm last year, or the year before where Cottage Grove had 18" and Newport had 2.


I see a bullseye too close for comfort.


----------



## Camden

The guy sticks a lot of time into his craft. He doesn't ask us for anything in return. The least we can do is be respectful whether or not we agree with his forecasts. No one ever praised the guy when he was right time and time again last season but now it seems like people want to take out their frustrations about the lack of snow on him. 

I hope he doesn't close his FB page over people like your friend.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1969728 said:


> I see a bullseye too close for comfort.


That pink is only 12-15" of snow.


----------



## NorthernProServ

NWS LA CROSSE, updated at 10:41 PM

A WINTRY MIX SOUTH OF INTERSTATE 90...AND ACCUMULATING SNOW
NORTH OF INTERSTATE 90 FROM MONDAY NIGHT INTO TUESDAY.


Kinda goes against that newest map a bit.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1969730 said:


> That pink is only 12-15" of snow.


Snowmegedden!


----------



## Bill1090

NorthernProServ;1969731 said:


> NWS LA CROSSE, updated at 10:41 PM
> 
> A WINTRY MIX SOUTH OF INTERSTATE 90...AND ACCUMULATING SNOW
> NORTH OF INTERSTATE 90 FROM MONDAY NIGHT INTO TUESDAY.
> 
> Kinda goes against that newest map a bit.


That's about what the news was saying.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1969726 said:


> I agree, but at the same time, Novak sets himself up for it.
> 
> To say "yeah, I know what the models show, but that's not how it's going to happen, because we haven't had a big snowfall all year, so this is the one", that's kinda stupid too.
> 
> He keeps saying how his paying subscribers know WAY more and are more in the loop.
> 
> Then how about offer up a 2 week trial sometime. Cause I agree with my buddy.
> 
> *Seriously, Novak is using the exact same websites I and SSS post from, and other guys know where to look at. We are all looking at the same thing. *
> 
> If what you're putting on Facebook is to garner more paying subscribers, 2 things, SAY you're putting this on Facebook and visit me at www.novakweather.com for more detailed info at the bottom of every post, or offer up a 2 week trial period once in a while and get the nay sayers off your back.
> 
> But to come out and freely admit that 5 days out is too far to put up a traffic impact map, based on data that's already changed once, and discredit that data, does it not make you look a bit foolish?


This...........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I wonder if that's Ring's truck Novak has on his website???


----------



## banonea

Must be the month for furnace problems. Woke up and house is at 68. Got a call into my boy at K&S heating. ....may be replacing the furnace today.


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1969772 said:


> Must be the month for furnace problems. Woke up and house is at 68. Got a call into my boy at K&S heating. ....may be replacing the furnace today.


I have mine set at 68. We just had a problem with the furnace at the cabin this week too. Busy month for heating guys


----------



## Polarismalibu

-5 slight breeze


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;1969773 said:


> I have mine set at 68. We just had a problem with the furnace at the cabin this week too. Busy month for heating guys


We run ours at 72. Doesn't feel that cold in here, wondering if my thermostat s*** the bed, only problem is it is tied in with my security alarm on my house so that I can adjust my thermostat with my phone

BTW....-13


----------



## SnowGuy73

-10 light breeze few clouds.


----------



## Bill1090

-7 and calm.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Up to 60% for Tuesday..


----------



## banonea

Texas is getting 2"per hour right of snow now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Novak took everything in stride last night.


----------



## Bill1090

Talking 36* next Saturday.


----------



## ringahding1

banonea;1969772 said:


> Must be the month for furnace problems. Woke up and house is at 68. Got a call into my boy at K&S heating. ....may be replacing the furnace today.


Just had one put in myself, not cheap


----------



## ringahding1

LwnmwrMan22;1969738 said:


> I wonder if that's Ring's truck Novak has on his website???


Probably not, or you would have been the 1st to know..haha


----------



## banonea

ringahding1;1969792 said:


> Just had one put myself, not cheap


Thinking it is a bad thermostat, we will see shortly. Good thing, if i got to replace it, my buddy can get a new one, more btu than i have for around $800.00 and we will install it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ringahding1;1969793 said:


> Probably not, or you would have been the 1st to know..haha


:laughing: gotcha


----------



## ringahding1

LwnmwrMan22;1969799 said:


> :laughing: gotcha


I am OVER it...and offered to help em out with a few photos. But I guess he has it handled..

I have not been on here for some time - - - Do you know if this winter thus far is going to go down in the record books; for lack of precip?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Locals all say snow staying south for Tuesday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ringahding1;1969802 said:


> I am OVER it...and offered to help em out with a few photos. But I guess he has it handled..
> 
> I have not been on here for some time - - - Do you know if this winter thus far is going to go down in the record books; for lack of precip?


Not even close.


----------



## ringahding1

Worst no snow winter I can remember (keep in mind I just recently became a GRANDPA..haha) was my first season back in '02...

Have you guys ever seen this for certain PRECIP Dates?

Daily Precipitation Reports By State


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Channel 4.... Brickman said if things hold from this morning, the cities would get about an inch.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ringahding1;1969810 said:


> Worst no snow winter I can remember (keep in mind I just recently became a GRANDPA..haha) was my first season back in '02...
> 
> Have you guys ever seen this for certain PRECIP Dates?
> 
> Daily Precipitation Reports By State


That one got me out of a lawsuit about 10 years ago.


----------



## ringahding1

Just recently a president of an association called --- "This is the 3rd or 4th time I have called about you missing my walkway" 

Sent him this link showing, we have not been there since Jan. 8th --The last 2"+ snowfall we had (out here anyway) and have not been there all of February....

He said --- OH


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ringahding1;1969810 said:


> Worst no snow winter I can remember (keep in mind I just recently became a GRANDPA..haha) was my first season back in '02...
> 
> Have you guys ever seen this for certain PRECIP Dates?
> 
> Daily Precipitation Reports By State


'05 I plowed a total of 7 times, all after Feb 2nd. 2011-12, we had 22" total.


----------



## Bill1090

The storm for the weekend must have shifted. My totals went down.


----------



## ringahding1

LwnmwrMan22;1969816 said:


> '05 I plowed a total of 7 times, all after Feb 2nd. 2011-12, we had 22" total.


I remember - you are correct...is that the year we were mowing in April...I must be losing it...Could be all the diapers i have been changin!


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1969816 said:


> '05 I plowed a total of 7 times, all after Feb 2nd. 2011-12, we had 22" total.


Thats what I am on track for right now, for all of the residential stuff the next time we plow will be number seven.


----------



## banonea

ringahding1;1969815 said:


> Just recently a president of an association called --- "This is the 3rd or 4th time I have called about you missing my walkway"
> 
> Sent him this link showing, we have not been there since Jan. 8th --The last 2"+ snowfall we had (out here anyway) and have not been there all of February....
> 
> He said --- OH


Dont ya love that....

had to have a chat with one of my new apartment complexes yesterday. Had to explain to them that under trigger snowfalls require their maintenance guy to go out and shovel, because there is such a buildup on the sidewalk now from the last three non service no events that it's going to be hard to get back through it and that is not our responsibility. If they would like us to take care of it it will cost X amount.... I'm going to assume their maintenance guy is going to get a butt chewing and be out there with a ice scraper and salt.


----------



## ringahding1

skorum03;1969827 said:


> Thats what I am on track for right now, for all of the residential stuff the next time we plow will be number seven.


We have only hit our rezi's 3 times this year...this is crazy don't ya think?


----------



## banonea

ringahding1;1969833 said:


> We have only hit our rezi's 3 times this year...this is crazy don't ya think?


I was just up by mystic Lake casino on Tuesday, could not believe how little snow there is up there. I now can understand why there are counties out mowing the ditches, trying to keep their guys off of unemployment due to the lack of snow


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1969641 said:


> Technically, it's a township road.
> 
> I'm not sure why he's suing the neighbors, unless at one point the neighbors had the township just give up the road and they took it over as a glorified driveway.
> 
> 2 of the 4 neighbors live on a section of road that my township (now city) is maintaining, as the turn around is 75' into the other township. The other 2 neighbors live 200' further down the "road" which is essentially their driveway and not much more.
> 
> I can only assume the new neighbor went to the township, township went to the other neighbors, other neighbors said no, they don't want the improvements, and now new neighbor is trying to cram the improved road down the other 4 neighbors' throats.
> 
> He's suing each for $2,000. Nice way to become a neighbor.


Make sure you tell me the follow up and ending. Seems very foolish since it's not their road. Sounds like someone didn't do his research when buying the place.


----------



## ringahding1

banonea;1969835 said:


> I was just up by mystic Lake casino on Tuesday, could not believe how little snow there is up there. I now can understand why there are counties out mowing the ditches, trying to keep their guys off of unemployment due to the lack of snow


Were in the same boat. I have been sending guys that collect unemployment out when we get 1/4" to 1/2" , just to keep them working. Washing trucks, cleaning shop, etc.


----------



## skorum03

ringahding1;1969833 said:


> We have only hit our rezi's 3 times this year...this is crazy don't ya think?


I do think its crazy, especially because last year was the first year I was plowing on my own and we had probably done everything at least 12 or 13 times by now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Per NWS -

00Z MODELS HAVE SHIFTED THE TUESDAY SYSTEM A BIT SOUTH. THIS IS
IN RESPONSE TO A SLIGHTLY DELAYED EJECTION OF THE UPPER LOW FROM
THE SOUTHWEST AND A QUICKER ARRIVAL OF THE ARCTIC FRONT FROM THE
NORTHWEST. THE MORE SUPPRESSED PATTERN RESULTS IN A LESS DEVELOPED
SURFACE CYCLONE THAT TRACKS FROM COLORADO TO NORTHERN ILLINOIS.
WHILE THE SPREAD HAS DIMINISHED IN THE PAST 24 HOURS...THE COMPLEX
NATURE OF THE INTERACTION BETWEEN THE NORTHERN AND SOUTHERN
STREAMS WILL PROBABLY LEAD TO ADDITIONAL SHIFTS FOR THE NEXT
COUPLE DAYS. THERE WILL LIKELY BE A STRIPE OF HEAVY SNOW TO THE
NORTH OF THE CYCLONE TRACK...BUT IT IS NOT POSSIBLE TO PINPOINT
WHERE YET WITH MODEL VARIABILITY CONTINUING. DESPITE THE SOUTHERN
TREND...THE DETERMINISTIC MODELS CONTINUE TO SHOW ACCUMULATING SNOW
ACROSS SRN MN AND WI SO MAINTAINED LIKELY POPS.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/d...selected&hours=hr096hr102hr108hr114hr120hr126

The moisture explosion is now in IA.

At this time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

JohnDee - basically staying with yesterday's models, and in line with Novak.

No major changes. Arctic cold will be weakening its grip the region in next day or two. Two low pressure systems still look to bring some meaningful snows to portions of the central and northern Midwest over the weekend and again early next week, with a quick hitting shot of arctic air Thursday, then back to average level temps.

1-4 DAY FORECAST:

Otherwise, arctic high pressure will continue to dominate the region today, keeping things quiet and cold.

The arctic air will begin to ease as we head though the day today and then more noticeably over the weekend.

The first of two low pressure systems looks to spread some snows into portions of IA, MO and IL later Saturday night. That snow area will then continue to work to the east-northeast and it looks like it will be SE IA, the northern ½ of IL/IN, northern 1/3rd of OH and southern lower MI that see the main band of snow, with a solid 1-4” likely and areas of 4”+ also possible.

5-10 DAY FORECAST:

A second low looks to track through later Monday night through late Tuesday night. The confidence in the exact track and strength with this system is still a bit shaky, but idea remains the main band of snows with this second low would be further north and also be wider.

As things stand right now, a general 3-8” is seen to fall in SE MN, SW northern and portions of central WI, most of the UP and into the northern ½ of lower MI, with the precip falling as, or mixing with rains, to the south of the main snow area.

The second half of next week looks to be fairly quiet.

Temps look to run near average for much of next week, with a shot of below average temps possible for later Wednesday into Thursday and then back to average by Friday and the following weekend.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1969813 said:


> That one got me out of a lawsuit about 10 years ago.


Slip and fall? I had a slip and fall (on night shift) years ago where we hadn't had any precip in eleven days. Got the call in the morning to come salt the lot because someone slipped. Headed over, took pics of the lot which was bone dry with a white hue from salt. They have cameras which they said they'd review. About 4 months later I got a letter from their work comp provider wanting all of my insurance info because she collected work comp for 4 1/2 weeks. I called my contact and asked what the deal was?he said not to worry and not to do anything they had the tape showing she didn't fall and they were just waiting for her to hang herself as this was the 5th work comp claim in two years and they were trying to find a way to get rid of her.


----------



## Drakeslayer

County out making room for more snow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1969925 said:


> Slip and fall? I had a slip and fall (on night shift) years ago where we hadn't had any precip in eleven days. Got the call in the morning to come salt the lot because someone slipped. Headed over, took pics of the lot which was bone dry with a white hue from salt. They have cameras which they said they'd review. About 4 months later I got a letter from their work comp provider wanting all of my insurance info because she collected work comp for 4 1/2 weeks. I called my contact and asked what the deal was?he said not to worry and not to do anything they had the tape showing she didn't fall and they were just waiting for her to hang herself as this was the 5th work comp claim in two years and they were trying to find a way to get rid of her.


Strip mall in Wyoming has a parking lot on the north side of the building with a steep grade. Horrible design.

Anyways, Mid-March, one of those days where it's 42ish during the day, 22ish at night, frost coming out, little melt from the roof refreezes, etc.

Gal slips and falls, blows out her knee. Ambulance called, cops show, whole works.

I get phone calls, letters. Use the above site to show it hadn't snowed in xx # of days. Had phone records showing I was called 10 minutes earlier to spread salt. I was on video walking up to spread salt as the gal slips and falls.

Property is on call for salt. Property said they had seen me there earlier in the morning and didn't know why I didn't spread salt then, yet they didn't know what color my truck was.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1969925 said:


> Slip and fall? I had a slip and fall (on night shift) years ago where we hadn't had any precip in eleven days. Got the call in the morning to come salt the lot because someone slipped. Headed over, took pics of the lot which was bone dry with a white hue from salt. They have cameras which they said they'd review. About 4 months later I got a letter from their work comp provider wanting all of my insurance info because she collected work comp for 4 1/2 weeks. I called my contact and asked what the deal was?he said not to worry and not to do anything they had the tape showing she didn't fall and they were just waiting for her to hang herself as this was the 5th work comp claim in two years and they were trying to find a way to get rid of her.


Hahahahahaha


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

AccuWeather is down from 4.9" for me to 2.7" so far.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;1969944 said:


> County out making room for more snow


Better hurry before it all melts in 12 days.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

cbservicesllc;1969948 said:


> Hahahahahaha


Still pi$$ed me off, getting the O cafe feeling when they called for a slip and fall AND when I got the letter


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1969945 said:


> Strip mall in Wyoming has a parking lot on the north side of the building with a steep grade. Horrible design.
> 
> Anyways, Mid-March, one of those days where it's 42ish during the day, 22ish at night, frost coming out, little melt from the roof refreezes, etc.
> 
> Gal slips and falls, blows out her knee. Ambulance called, cops show, whole works.
> 
> I get phone calls, letters. Use the above site to show it hadn't snowed in xx # of days. Had phone records showing I was called 10 minutes earlier to spread salt. I was on video walking up to spread salt as the gal slips and falls.
> 
> Property is on call for salt. Property said they had seen me there earlier in the morning and didn't know why I didn't spread salt then, yet they didn't know what color my truck was.


Well it's always your fault. I did tell a customer once that I do offer a babysitting service. It's $100/day and I will check your property EVERY day. She was one of the smallest lots I did and was the highest maintenance, now the guy that does it (the fake Wizard) has a 2" trigger. You can just imagine what it looked like last year. And ya year before last was the last year we serviced her


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

djagusch;1969839 said:


> Make sure you tell me the follow up and ending. Seems very foolish since it's not their road. Sounds like someone didn't do his research when buying the place.


I went back 5-6 pages and couldn't find the original conversation, what happened? The road doesn't get plowed? What happened that the neighbor is suing?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1969960 said:


> Well it's always your fault. I did tell a customer once that I do offer a babysitting service. It's $100/day and I will check your property EVERY day. She way one of the smallest lots I did and was the highest maintenance, now the guy that does it* (the fake Wizard)* has a 2" trigger. You can just imagine what it looked like last year


:laughing:


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1969963 said:


> :laughing:


Last year I stopped and talked to him. He was telling me he'd been servicing the property for years and how gravy it was. I told him that was weird because I had been servicing the property year round for 8 years. The guy is an odd duck. Now I've run into him two other times around town and he thinks we are buddies


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1969962 said:


> I went back 5-6 pages and couldn't find the original conversation, what happened? The road doesn't get plowed? What happened that the neighbor is suing?


Cliff notes....

15 acre plot of land sold.

New owners look like they run a concrete business by pulling up tax records, doing some googling.

15 acre land is at the end of a road that stops at Carlos Avery. We are surrounded by it. Road crosses township lines, and the township doesn't drive down to maintain the road in the winter (or summer) for 2 people that live 200' down the road. Homeowners just take care of it themselves.

Road looks like a driveway, not a road because of it.

New neighbor wants the road widened, upgraded (new gravel) presumably to make room for trucks and equipment.

I am assuming the township has turned him down. I say this because knowing the other neighbors, they don't want a wide road, they try to make it look like a driveway and keep people out.

So now he's suing the neighbors to recoup the costs of doing the road himself.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1969967 said:


> Last year I stopped and talked to him. He was telling me he'd been servicing the property for years and how gravy it was. I told him that was weird because I had been servicing the property year round for 8 years. The guy is an odd duck. Now I've run into him two other times and he thinks we are buddies


I ran into him at LTG last year, asked him if he was the Wizard from Plowsite.

Looked at me like I was the crazy one.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

ringahding1;1969833 said:


> We have only hit our rezi's 3 times this year...this is crazy don't ya think?


In January we did them 3 times in one week. It was every other day. Then nothing til the end. I think I'm at 3 times now for February


----------



## albhb3

who ever posted up that gold/white or black/blue dress thing well it changed its majic 


and another thing had my health assessment at work today turns out the person there was sent from cali to do our what the hell said he got on the plane in shorts at 84* and got off at -14, he was going back tonight. he asked what the hell we do here in the winter


----------



## skorum03

Was going to go up to Duluth tonight instead of tomorrow because Hudson plays superior in the section final to go to state but I can't seem to find a hotel in downtown Duluth for less than $200. Must be something going on up there this weekend


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1969968 said:


> Cliff notes....
> 
> 15 acre plot of land sold.
> 
> New owners look like they run a concrete business by pulling up tax records, doing some googling.
> 
> 15 acre land is at the end of a road that stops at Carlos Avery. We are surrounded by it. Road crosses township lines, and the township doesn't drive down to maintain the road in the winter (or summer) for 2 people that live 200' down the road. Homeowners just take care of it themselves.
> 
> Road looks like a driveway, not a road because of it.
> 
> New neighbor wants the road widened, upgraded (new gravel) presumably to make room for trucks and equipment.
> 
> I am assuming the township has turned him down. I say this because knowing the other neighbors, they don't want a wide road, they try to make it look like a driveway and keep people out.
> 
> So now he's suing the neighbors to recoup the costs of doing the road himself.


One of THOSE kinda guys, nice. Way to make friends, welcome to the neighborhood

Is he allowed to run a business and have commercial equipment there? He might be making trouble for himself Guessing with 15ac he can, but I'm guessing there will be dust complaints and what ton road is it?


----------



## albhb3

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1970003 said:


> One of THOSE kinda guys, nice. Way to make friends, welcome to the neighborhood
> 
> Is he allowed to run a business and have commercial equipment there? He might be making trouble for himself


Hell he should just run the equipment down there when it turns into a supercross track, who will be moaning and groaning then


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1969776 said:


> We run ours at 72. Doesn't feel that cold in here, wondering if my thermostat s*** the bed, only problem is it is tied in with my security alarm on my house so that I can adjust my thermostat with my phone
> 
> BTW....-13


Mine did that when the battery was going low...yes a battery in a cafing thing that is WIRED in to power...WTF :angry:


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

albhb3;1969981 said:


> who ever posted up that gold/white or black/blue dress thing well it changed its magic
> 
> I showed the wife and 3yo that last night. 3yo said blue and black then said brown(gold) then said black. Wife said white and gold and I see light silvery blue and gold


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1970016 said:


> Mine did that when the battery was going low...yes a battery in a cafing thing that is WIRED in to power...WTF :angry:


Mine did that last year, stupid


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1970021 said:


> Mine did that last year, stupid


x2 why in the hell do they do that


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1969969 said:


> I ran into him at LTG last year, asked him if he was the Wizard from Plowsite.
> 
> Looked at me like I was the crazy one.


His old truck was a hemi and he put Cummins decals on it (left the hemi ones on) and put Power Wagon decals on it too (it wasn't a power wagon) his new truck is a Cummins but he put Power Wagon decals on it. Check out his website kinda odd. I honestly thought my old customer hired a neighbor kid to mow, nope Wizard is doing his magic on it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1970002 said:


> Was going to go up to Duluth tonight instead of tomorrow because Hudson plays superior in the section final to go to state but I can't seem to find a hotel in downtown Duluth for less than $200. Must be something going on up there this weekend


They opened the Ice Caves in Hayfield. Maybe people stay in Duluth and drive over??


----------



## albhb3

weatherunderground calling 1-3 tues and mid-upper30s by next weekend...shorts weather


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

albhb3;1970009 said:


> Hell he should just run the equipment down there when it turns into a supercross track, who will be moaning and groaning then


We had someone on the other end of the road try to run motocross practice on 6 acres. That worked for 2 weekends. The turns and jumps are still in the field.


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1970031 said:


> We had someone on the other end of the road try to run motocross practice on 6 acres. That worked for 2 weekends. The turns and jumps are still in the field.


just had to wreck the poor guys fun


----------



## TKLAWN

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1970026 said:


> His old truck was a hemi and he put Cummins decals on it (left the hemi ones on) and put Power Wagon decals on it too (it wasn't a power wagon) his new truck is a Cummins but he put Power Wagon decals on it. Check out his website kinda odd. I honestly thought my old customer hired a neighbor kid to mow, nope Wizard is doing his magic on it


Guy looks like he would be a tool box.

BTW time cutter z is definitely professional.


----------



## Camden

I just saw that Bergenheim was -2 last night despite the fact he was one of the best players on the ice.

Goes to show how much stock you can put into that statistic.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Crept west just a bit. Meteo went up about 1/2".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

albhb3;1970032 said:


> just had to wreck the poor guys fun


Wasn't me. We have neighbors that don't appreciate combustible engines.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1970036 said:


> Guy looks like he would be a tool box.
> 
> BTW time cutter z is definitely professional.


Have you seen the new one with the steering wheel?


----------



## Camden

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1970026 said:


> His old truck was a hemi and he put Cummins decals on it (left the hemi ones on) and put Power Wagon decals on it too (it wasn't a power wagon) his new truck is a Cummins but he put Power Wagon decals on it. Check out his website kinda odd. I honestly thought my old customer hired a neighbor kid to mow, nope Wizard is doing his magic on it


A guy at the Mpls Auto Auction sold a Chevy with 4x4 stickers on it but it wasn't 4wd. I don't know how it turned out but the buyer took it to arbitration. That's dirty.


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1970043 said:


> Wasn't me. We have neighbors that don't appreciate combustible engines.


don't you live west of nowhere a ways? what a bunch of a holes cant mind there own damn business. Im surprised anyone cared


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

albhb3;1970048 said:


> don't you live west of nowhere a ways? what a bunch of a holes cant mind there own damn business. Im surprised anyone cared


I'm north of Forest Lake. Just enough in the sticks to have land, but too close to run Motocross.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1969969 said:


> I ran into him at LTG last year, asked him if he was the Wizard from Plowsite.
> 
> Looked at me like I was the crazy one.


So is the "real" wizard the one with the actual wizard picture on the side of his truck or no?


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1970044 said:


> Have you seen the new one with the steering wheel?


Perfect for the homeowner that can't figure out how to run a zero turn.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1970047 said:


> A guy at the Mpls Auto Auction sold a Chevy with 4x4 stickers on it but it wasn't 4wd. I don't know how it turned out but the buyer took it to arbitration. That's dirty.


Not sure how the auto auction works, but wouldn't the VIN have painted a different picture?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1970053 said:


> I'm north of Forest Lake. Just enough in the sticks to have land, but too close to run Motocross.


You could run motocross there. Your In almost the perfect spot


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1970041 said:


> Crept west just a bit. Meteo went up about 1/2".


Some tight lines there


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1970073 said:


> Some tight lines there


Tight lines can be good


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1970071 said:


> You could run motocross there. Your In almost the perfect spot


Actually........the new neighbor could on his land, he's in a different township. The house where my dump site is? That is the line. North side of the property line goes from Wyoming city (me) to Lent Township.

Wyoming city has ordinances against it. Lent township doesn't.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1970027 said:


> They opened the Ice Caves in Hayfield. Maybe people stay in Duluth and drive over??


Thats certainly possible. One of the hotels I called said there is a robotics convention in town... whatever that means. No one has any rooms available.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1970076 said:


> Thats certainly possible. One of the hotels I called said there is a robotics convention in town... whatever that means. No one has any rooms available.


ooo seen that on the news. Highschool thing


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;1970039 said:


> I just saw that Bergenheim was -2 last night despite the fact he was one of the best players on the ice.
> 
> Goes to show how much stock you can put into that statistic.


Last time I checked the SCORE was the only stat that mattered at the end of the day.
That stat tells me that he wasn't working in their system and WAS that cause of the two goals.....

Or maybe it was that he was stuck out with Vanek...:waving:

Or maybe you were referring to you thought "the fact he was one of the best players on the ice."


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1970075 said:


> Actually........the new neighbor could on his land, he's in a different township. The house where my dump site is? That is the line. North side of the property line goes from Wyoming city (me) to Lent Township.
> 
> Wyoming city has ordinances against it. Lent township doesn't.


that's why hopefully one day I can buy 100acres in the middle of no where and do whatever I want


----------



## albhb3

skorum03;1970076 said:


> Thats certainly possible. One of the hotels I called said there is a robotics convention in town... whatever that means. No one has any rooms available.


im sure the campgrounds open


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1970075 said:


> Actually........the new neighbor could on his land, he's in a different township. The house where my dump site is? That is the line. North side of the property line goes from Wyoming city (me) to Lent Township.
> 
> Wyoming city has ordinances against it. Lent township doesn't.


Jeez so your right on the edge. I guess I thought that house house was yours too


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;1970085 said:


> Jeez so your right on the edge. I guess I thought that house house was yours too


naw that's the meth lab


----------



## qualitycut

Someone knocked the fire hydrant off bext my house. No water though . Bummer


----------



## skorum03

albhb3;1970084 said:


> im sure the campgrounds open


No wayyyyyyy!


----------



## IDST

There's a Wizard i golden valley and one in shoreview. Which one is ours?


----------



## qualitycut

Called the city, the guy sounded irritated that i called to tell him it was laying there.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1970089 said:


> Someone knocked the fire hydrant off bext my house. No water though . Bummer


Yeah that is only in the movies.


----------



## albhb3

skorum03;1970091 said:


> No wayyyyyyy!


what there were 2 massive diesel pusher campers parked next to MOA yesterday whimpy whimpy whimpy


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1970096 said:


> Called the city, the guy sounded irritated that i called to tell him it was laying there.


He probably figured you did it. Ether that or he's the one who has to go out in the cold and get it


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;1970100 said:


> He probably figured you did it. Ether that or he's the one who has to go out in the cold and get it


or that hes a city worker, its Friday, and well we can leave it at that


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1970098 said:


> Yeah that is only in the movies.


Ive seen it on the news before


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1970100 said:


> He probably figured you did it. Ether that or he's the one who has to go out in the cold and get it


I called the utilities superintendent so i doubt hes going out to get it. Prj8the old lady that i see all the time. Keeping an eye out incase she needs a hand


----------



## qualitycut

Thought about just taking it and putting in the back yard for the dogs to be on.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1970098 said:


> Yeah that is only in the movies.


Or California... or some other warm place


----------



## CityGuy

Drakeslayer;1969944 said:


> County out making room for more snow


Are they clearing the gutterline for melt off? Just asking?


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1970104 said:


> Ive seen it on the news before


We use dry barrel hydrants in cold states so they do not do that. In Phoenix where it is always above freezing they will use wet barrel hydrants where they will do that.


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;1970067 said:


> Not sure how the auto auction works, but wouldn't the VIN have painted a different picture?


No doubt. And I bet the tv screen that showed the vehicles specs didn't say it was 4wd. But the cars go through so fast you don't have time to look it up. Smart people do their homework before arriving because the list of cars is posted a week early.


----------



## qualitycut

Wtf, just got a letter from the bank saying my limit will be reduced if i dont spend 14300 by march 31st.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1970104 said:


> Ive seen it on the news before


The valve is actually down below the frost line... The whole riser up to the hydrant is empty and a rod goes all the way down to the valve from the top nut to open and close it... hence no water... Plus all the parts above ground are made to shear off for that reason


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1970111 said:


> We use dry barrel hydrants in cold states so they do not do that. In Phoenix where it is always above freezing they will use wet barrel hydrants where they will do that.


K that would make sense


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1970113 said:


> Wtf, just got a letter from the bank saying my limit will be reduced if i dont spend 14300 by march 31st.


I got the same thing. My bank is REALLY anxious about the line of credit I have.

Must have regulatory issues.


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;1970080 said:


> Last time I checked the SCORE was the only stat that mattered at the end of the day.
> That stat tells me that he wasn't working in their system and WAS that cause of the two goals.....
> Or maybe it was that he was stuck out with Vanek...:waving:
> 
> Or maybe you were referring to you thought "the fact he was one of the best players on the ice."


The consensus among the people who know more about the sport than you and I combined seem to think Vanek was directly responsible for Nashville's goals.

You're not seriously trying to deny that Bergenheim played fantastic, are you? I think you'd be hard pressed to find someone who agrees with you.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1970110 said:


> Are they clearing the gutterline for melt off? Just asking?


I dont know why they would need to melts from the bottom up and flows fine imo


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1970112 said:


> No doubt. And I bet the tv screen that showed the vehicles specs didn't say it was 4wd. But the cars go through so fast you don't have time to look it up. * Smart people do their homework before arriving because the list of cars is posted a week early.*


That's more what I was wondering...


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1970117 said:


> I got the same thing. My bank is REALLY anxious about the line of credit I have.
> 
> Must have regulatory issues.


Im going down there now. I think it might have been 8k and then they raised it to 10 and will drop back to 8. I usually get it up there in the summer every month with materials


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1970119 said:


> I dont know why they would need to melts from the bottom up and flows fine imo


If it doesn't melt then it creates a "lake" in the road as it will want to flow around that spot. Then it refreezes at night and you have a slick spot. 
We have a few problem areas like that where we scrape it off. 
IMO it would be easier to just have a few trucks with right and left spinners and spread salt in the gutter line.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1970126 said:


> If it doesn't melt then it creates a "lake" in the road as it will want to flow around that spot. Then it refreezes at night and you have a slick spot.
> We have a few problem areas like that where we scrape it off.
> IMO it would be easier to just have a few trucks with right and left spinners and spread salt in the gutter line.


Yea unless they are like my city and bought a couple hundred thousand dollar grader to do 3 miles of dirt roads and they need an excuse to use it.


----------



## qualitycut

What do you know, the bank has no clue what the letter means.


----------



## +plowguy

SnowGuy73;1969805 said:


> Locals all say snow staying south for Tuesday.


Looks like lawnmowerguys friend isn't as much of a ******. He might just be right.


----------



## TKLAWN

+plowguy;1970136 said:


> Looks like lawnmowerguys friend isn't as much of a ******. He might just be right.


Like most plow guys he prefers the "esoteric" approach to weather forecasting.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1970126 said:


> If it doesn't melt then it creates a "lake" in the road as it will want to flow around that spot. Then it refreezes at night and you have a slick spot.
> We have a few problem areas like that where we scrape it off.
> IMO it would be easier to just have a few trucks with right and left spinners and spread salt in the gutter line.


Sounds like future management material there...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1970143 said:


> Sounds like future management material there...


Too bad he's going to the county where there are more ditches than gutters.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1970135 said:


> What do you know, the bank has no clue what the letter means.


That is always good


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1970145 said:


> Too bad he's going to the county where there are more ditches than gutters.


Yeah now I have to worry about my mail box!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sounds like my 13 year old is getting pushed around at school.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1970149 said:


> Sounds like my 13 year old is getting pushed around at school.


That happened to me in 4th grade my mom finally told me to fight back, i did and the kid quit and went to the nurses office. I spent 2 days in in school suspension but was worth it.


----------



## qualitycut

Just found my stash of gift cards i couldnt find. Have 300 in best buy gift cards. Hmm looks like free meals for a week also.


----------



## Camden

+plowguy;1970136 said:


> Looks like lawnmowerguys friend isn't as much of a ******. He might just be right.


Nah, he's a ******. No need for people to act the way he did. Do you think that guy was a paid subscriber of Novak's last season when he was accurate almost every time? Not a chance. The guy's a troll.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1970150 said:


> That happened to me in 4th grade my mom finally told me to fight back, i did and the kid quit and went to the nurses office. I spent 2 days in in school suspension but was worth it.


Mine was hanging with a group of "decent" kids. Not jock, not nerds, not whatever, but he's making it sound like they have all turned on him.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1970142 said:


> Like most plow guys he prefers the "esoteric" approach to weather forecasting.


Big word for a plow jockey, i had to google it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1970153 said:


> Nah, he's a ******. No need for people to act the way he did. Do you think that guy was a paid subscriber of Novak's last season when he was accurate almost every time? Not a chance. The guy's a troll.


FWIW, Novak wasn't accurate a lot, that's why we're on him here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1970155 said:


> Big word for a plow jockey, i had to google it.


Hahahaha....I know where the reference is from, but I too googled it for a good definition.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1970154 said:


> Mine was hanging with a group of "decent" kids. Not jock, not nerds, not whatever, but he's making it sound like they have all turned on him.


That's no good... watch that cafe like a hawk... Kids are brutal now days...


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1970154 said:


> Mine was hanging with a group of "decent" kids. Not jock, not nerds, not whatever, but he's making it sound like they have all turned on him.


Thats a bummer. Have him pick an activity to do and tell him he can bring a few buddies and bring them somewhere this weekend.


----------



## skorum03

albhb3;1970099 said:


> what there were 2 massive diesel pusher campers parked next to MOA yesterday whimpy whimpy whimpy


I'm having a hard time deciphering what you are trying to say, but if I did have a big camper with heat, then yes, a campground would be no problem at all.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1970161 said:


> Thats a bummer. Have him pick an activity to do and tell him he can bring a few buddies and bring them somewhere this weekend.


That's what we've been doing, but then like 2-3 weeks later they all turn on him. I think deep down, my kid is too nice and too easy going. I won't get riled up for anything, he takes after me that way. So I think what happens is when the other kids goof around or whatever, and mine won't do it, then they pick on him.

And yeah, it's cool to "cross the line" nowdays with stuff, that's the hard part.

Might have to shut his phone down for a while.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1970163 said:


> That's what we've been doing, but then like 2-3 weeks later they all turn on him.
> 
> And yeah, it's cool to "cross the line" nowdays with stuff, that's the hard part.
> 
> Might have to shut his phone down for a while.


Unfortunately hes probably not one to gossip or talk crap about people, you get a couple guys in the group that do and they gang up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Back in front of the computer.....

One thing I noticed with this capture.










Yes, the moisture is still there, but the dry line to the west is much more defined. Almost all of MN and ND/SD stay dry, even after the snow.

In the past, the snow fell all the way back to the Dakotas.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1970165 said:


> Unfortunately hes probably not one to gossip or talk crap about people, you get a couple guys in the group that do and they gang up.


That's what I think is going on.

He's been texting his mom all day. He won't talk to me because he thinks I don't listen (he might be right, huh Jim??)

Anyways he wants to know if he can do online schooling.


----------



## albhb3

boy ohh boy just got a letter from a chicken**** neighbor about my pup. apparently letting my lab outside for 2 minutes to pee and eat his poop on days like today is cruel.... and putting him outside when its nice in the summer during the day is as well with water,pool shade and shelter.... hell we don't even keep him out if its above 85 and humid. Looks like a fence is going up in the spring.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;1970113 said:


> Wtf, just got a letter from the bank saying my limit will be reduced if i dont spend 14300 by march 31st.


I'll sell you a bassboat! :waving:


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1970170 said:


> Anyways he wants to know if he can do online schooling.


If you do think about going that route, be very careful. I tried doing that when I was in HS. Come to find out, that one was not accredited so I really couldn't even say I graduated. Also when I went for my GED I could not get any transcripts.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;1970180 said:


> If you do think about going that route, be very careful. I tried doing that when I was in HS. Come to find out, that one was not accredited so I really couldn't even say I graduated. Also when I went for my GED I could not get any transcripts.


That explains why your a lawn guy.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1970170 said:


> That's what I think is going on.
> 
> He's been texting his mom all day. He won't talk to me because he thinks I don't listen (he might be right, huh Jim??)
> 
> Anyways he wants to know if he can do online schooling.


Oh man that's young to hate to be around people at school already


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Speaking of bullies... SSS have a stroke anyone know?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1970192 said:


> Speaking of bullies... SSS have a stroke anyone know?


He did say he had a lot of stuff to work in before spring... I think...


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

cbservicesllc;1970055 said:


> So is the "real" wizard the one with the actual wizard picture on the side of his truck or no?


No he's the goofball


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;1970181 said:


> That explains why your a lawn guy.


Oddly enough, I actually chose it. Turns out though it was basically only one of few options.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1970195 said:


> He did say he had a lot of stuff to work in before spring... I think...


Just concerned a roller landed on his head ???


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

jagext;1970094 said:


> There's a Wizard i golden valley and one in shoreview. Which one is ours?


Golden valley, the one in shoreview is the odd one. He actually lives in an apartment. His truck and trailer kinda give it away.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1970192 said:


> Speaking of bullies... SSS have a stroke anyone know?


Maybe we should go check on him.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1970149 said:


> Sounds like my 13 year old is getting pushed around at school.


Go talk to the principal. They take that stuff seriously.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

albhb3;1970172 said:


> boy ohh boy just got a letter from a chicken**** neighbor about my pup. apparently letting my lab outside for 2 minutes to pee and eat his poop on days like today is cruel.... and putting him outside when its nice in the summer during the day is as well with water,pool shade and shelter.... hell we don't even keep him out if its above 85 and humid. Looks like a fence is going up in the spring.


People are stupid, had the cops and animal control show up once when I was at the MIL's condo. It was 80 and I had the two Shepards in the truck. I turned the turbo timer down to 250* and locked the truck and let it run with the a/c on. They were Aholes, wanted to know why they didn't have water and wanted to measure the temp in the truck (there was condensation on the front windows) they weren't panting nothing. The dogs were really in distress the back seat is folded down with a piece of memory foam and a sheet for them to lay on.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Green Grass;1970217 said:


> Maybe we should go check on him.


Let's bring our skates and sticks


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1970228 said:


> People are stupid, had the cops and animal control show up once when I was at the MIL's condo. It was 80 and I had the two Shepards in the truck. I turned the turbo timer down to 250* and locked the truck and let it run with the a/c on. They were Aholes, wanted to know why they didn't have water and wanted to measure the temp in the truck (there was condensation on the front windows) they weren't panting nothing. The dogs were really in distress the back seat is folded down with a piece of memory foam and a sheet for them to lay on.


We had the dogs in the truck this winter, syopped to eat, left truck running heat on and heated seats in the back on, come out to a lady telling me that was cruel and shouldn't leave them in the truck and they were barking. I told her they were barking because your standing next to my truck and that its no different then them sotting in the truck for the hour and a half drive home


----------



## CityGuy

14 and sunny.
Doesn't feel too bad out.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1970217 said:


> Maybe we should go check on him.


Send the new guy in first, just in case.


----------



## albhb3

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1970228 said:


> People are stupid, had the cops and animal control show up once when I was at the MIL's condo. It was 80 and I had the two Shepards in the truck. I turned the turbo timer down to 250* and locked the truck and let it run with the a/c on. They were Aholes, wanted to know why they didn't have water and wanted to measure the temp in the truck (there was condensation on the front windows) they weren't panting nothing. The dogs were really in distress the back seat is folded down with a piece of memory foam and a sheet for them to lay on.


It drives me nuts the dogs got it better than most humans hes 95lbs of black lab for cripes sakes. When we adopted him he was 65lbs. Hes got a 10x10 shed on concrete if it decides for a mid day shower.... already talked to an officer from Rosemount to try to get ahead of the situation and is in there system. anyone know where to get some big lilac bushes for a decent price. The wifes uncle has a Siberian husky and slept outside when it was 20 below happy as a clam. In southern wisco all of our dogs slept outside year round in dog houses never lost a toe


----------



## jimslawnsnow

albhb3;1970249 said:


> It drives me nuts the dogs got it better than most humans hes 95lbs of black lab for cripes sakes. When we adopted him he was 65lbs. Hes got a 10x10 shed on concrete if it decides for a mid day shower.... already talked to an officer from Rosemount to try to get ahead of the situation and is in there system. anyone know where to get some big lilac bushes for a decent price. The wifes uncle has a Siberian husky and slept outside when it was 20 below happy as a clam. In southern wisco all of our dogs slept outside year round in dog houses never lost a toe


Only thing I could think of is if someone rips them out and you could buy them or take them of they just want them out of there


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1970237 said:


> Send the new guy in first, just in case.


Maybe his wife locked him up again.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Our dogs eat better than me on a regular basis. Their food is $2/lbs they have their own blankets on the leather couch to lay on. If people only knew


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1970270 said:


> Maybe his wife locked him up again.


What was your line for me? He's in jail or something?


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1970272 said:


> Our dogs eat better than me on a regular basis. Their food is $2/lbs they have their own blankets on the leather couch to lay on. If people only knew


Exactly and in my house it lasts less than 2 weeks , We have blankets on every couch chair in the living room so they can lay wherever they want. Some people think im crazy but they are like kids.


----------



## qualitycut

Sam ryan said light snow Tuesday and that was it.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1970282 said:


> Sam ryan said light snow Tuesday and that was it.


who???? weather.com is at ~1


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1970273 said:


> What was your line for me? He's in jail or something?


Yes you where arrested. Sss is kidnapped


----------



## albhb3

Green Grass;1970299 said:


> Yes you where arrested. Sss is kidnapped


hopefully not by ISIS


----------



## qualitycut

Check 1.2 check 1.2

Wth there were no post till i did.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1970306 said:


> Check 1.2 check 1.2
> 
> Wth there were no post till i did.


That happened to be earlier. Once I posted there where 40 more befoe it that never showed up


----------



## qualitycut

It shows 2 new gold rushes tonight, 8 amd 9 cant remember if they said 2 shows tonight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1970313 said:


> It shows 2 new gold rushes tonight, 8 amd 9 cant remember if they said 2 shows tonight.


They probably have to get caught up after all the storms.


----------



## Greenery




----------



## jimslawnsnow

Greenery;1970320 said:


>


Where the heck is that from?


----------



## NorthernProServ

Greenery;1970320 said:


>


Where the cafe is that ?


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1970325 said:


> Where the cafe is that ?


Probably in Colorado somewhere high up


----------



## Greenery

NorthernProServ;1970325 said:


> Where the cafe is that ?


Mainly along and north of 94


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1970327 said:


> Probably in Colorado somewhere high up


Yes, SoCo. And supposedly they've already received 50+ inches this week.

I'm seriously considering moving. This no snow and cold is for the birds.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Sam doesn't show snow for the metro and barely any for me. A 50 mile shift east and I'm out


----------



## Green Grass

albhb3;1970302 said:


> hopefully not by ISIS


Usually it is by his wife


----------



## qualitycut

Beer 30. Boot hockey tourney this weekend.


----------



## qualitycut

Every mlb team has a mandatory domestic abuse meeting they need to attend lol


----------



## albhb3

Green Grass;1970337 said:


> Usually it is by his wife


OHHHH the humanity


----------



## CityGuy

Heading back to the old stomping grounds to eat and drink on the old departments dime tonight.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1970337 said:


> Usually it is by his wife


Did mm get a hold of you last week?


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1970350 said:


> Beer 30. Boot hockey tourney this weekend.


Sounds like fun. I'm headed down to Stillwater in a little bit to grab a beer or two myself.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1970370 said:


> Sounds like fun. I'm headed down to Stillwater in a little bit to grab a beer or two myself.


Yea and its at a bar so thats always a bonus!


----------



## NorthernProServ

Gas up is up to 2.59 here


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1970155 said:


> Big word for a plow jockey, i had to google it.


And....what did you learn Andy???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1970329 said:


> Mainly along and north of 94


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

New GFS up to 3".


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1970365 said:


> Did mm get a hold of you last week?


Yeah stooped by today


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gradients are getting a bit thicker.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1970377 said:


> Gas up is up to 2.59 here


2.39 Downtown Osseo


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1970386 said:


> New GFS up to 3".


You beat me to it...


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1970386 said:


> New GFS up to 3".


Weird because on that map actually in the leas snow now


----------



## qualitycut

Reasons why the meteo isnt the best. The ttiny little bit of blue is right where the airport is while rest of hennipien isnt.


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;1970118 said:


> The consensus among the people who know more about the sport than you and I combined seem to think Vanek was directly responsible for Nashville's goals.
> 
> You're not seriously trying to deny that Bergenheim played fantastic, are you? I think you'd be hard pressed to find someone who agrees with you.


No I aint..........I only got to see the last 10 min of the game. I was just pushing buttons. Seems I found one.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1970394 said:


> Weird because on that map actually in the leas snow now


You sure?? Look at the above map. Airport is directly in the yellow.


----------



## Doughboy12

skorum03;1970162 said:


> I'm having a hard time deciphering what you are trying to say, but if I did have a big camper with heat, then yes, a campground would be no problem at all.


Man up and pitch a tent B1tch...clear enough?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1970401 said:


> You sure?? Look at the above map. Airport is directly in the yellow.


Yea i meant yellow rest is blue


----------



## unit28

Oh boy........


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1970407 said:


> Oh boy........


O what? ??????


----------



## Doughboy12

albhb3;1970249 said:


> It drives me nuts the dogs got it better than most humans hes 95lbs of black lab for cripes sakes. When we adopted him he was 65lbs. Hes got a 10x10 shed on concrete if it decides for a mid day shower.... already talked to an officer from Rosemount to try to get ahead of the situation and is in there system. anyone know where to get some big lilac bushes for a decent price. The wifes uncle has a Siberian husky and slept outside when it was 20 below happy as a clam. In southern wisco all of our dogs slept outside year round in dog houses never lost a toe


Help me split mine and move them and you can have some too...I have 5 bunches that have some branches that are as big around as your leg.


----------



## skorum03

Doughboy12;1970402 said:


> Man up and pitch a tent B1tch...clear enough?


Plenty clear.

But I have zero interest in doing that.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1970407 said:


> Oh boy........


Uh oh... will he agree with Novak???


----------



## Doughboy12

skorum03;1970417 said:


> Plenty clear.
> 
> But I have zero interest in doing that.


Well winter camping IS more about attitude so that is a bad start. :laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

Cabin camping this weekend. Cold tenting it next weekend or the weekend after.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

unit28;1970407 said:


> Oh boy........


I hate when you do that


----------



## Doughboy12

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1970425 said:


> I hate when you do that


This.....but the opposite.... :laughing:


----------



## albhb3

Doughboy12;1970423 said:


> Cabin camping this weekend. Cold tenting it next weekend or the weekend after.


hey if they can do it hanging off the side of a snow covered mountain well then Duluth is nothing....Let me know when your gonna do the splitting more than happy to lend a hand.wesport But how do you know how big my leg is


----------



## Doughboy12

albhb3;1970432 said:


> hey if they can do it hanging off the side of a snow covered mountain well then Duluth is nothing....Let me know when your gonna do the splitting more than happy to lend a hand.wesport But how do you know how big my leg is


Um well um.... I just do....
I have no plans to do it but if you want some that would be part of the plan...


----------



## cbservicesllc

cbservicesllc;1970418 said:


> Uh oh... will he agree with Novak???


Then again he did say gran apps in March...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Knock knock....anyone home?


----------



## banonea

At red lobster with the wife and lobster fest........i am going to burst.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1970504 said:


> Knock knock....anyone home?


Who's there?


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1970504 said:


> Knock knock....anyone home?


:waving: Can we help you?


----------



## Ranger620

Tony's dredge is floating. We'll sort of


----------



## skorum03

At the freight house in Stillwater. Didn't know this place was only busy in the summer. Bar is empty. I like it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Been trying to figure out what the oh boy was for.

1. Does he see what Novak was chasing?
2. Does he see what the rest saw/see?
3. Was it a 70 hour week and he's finally found the weekend?
4. Is the news really bad bout his wife?
5. Is this the last hurrah of winter cause in 3 weeks it's going to be 65?


----------



## Bill1090

NWS dropped my snow chance for Sunday.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1970525 said:


> Been trying to figure out what the oh boy was for.
> 
> 1. Does he see what Novak was chasing?
> 2. Does he see what the rest saw/see?
> 3. Was it a 70 hour week and he's finally found the weekend?
> 4. Is the news really bad bout his wife?
> 5. Is this the last hurrah of winter cause in 3 weeks it's going to be 65?


It would have been around the time of the new model run if that helps. I'm going with number 5 for the win!


----------



## Bill1090

Maybe something to do with this? He does always mention the 500mb.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1970388 said:


> Yeah stooped by today


Ok sounds good.


----------



## CityGuy

Good times with the old department.


----------



## Drakeslayer

CityGuy;1970548 said:


> Good times with the old department.


The city or fire?


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1970525 said:


> Been trying to figure out what the oh boy was for.
> 
> 1. Does he see what Novak was chasing?
> 2. Does he see what the rest saw/see?
> 3. Was it a 70 hour week and he's finally found the weekend?
> 4. Is the news really bad bout his wife?
> 5. Is this the last hurrah of winter cause in 3 weeks it's going to be 65?


Its a long shot but......

THE OUTLIER IN ALL OF THIS TODAY WAS THE CANADIAN MODEL WHICH
BROUGHT MUCH HIGHER AMOUNTS OF QPF (0.25-0.50) ACROSS THE FORECAST
AREA. DP/DT ON THE CANADIAN MODEL SHOWED THAT IT OPENED UP THE
CLOSED 500MB LOW IN SOUTH CENTRAL CANADA ON TUESDAY WHICH ALLOWS
FOR MUCH MORE SOUTHERN STREAM INTERACTION.


----------



## CityGuy

Drakeslayer;1970553 said:


> The city or fire?


Old fire department


----------



## cbservicesllc

Man... unit just kinda laid it out there and walked away huh...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Schaffer says 1-3" for the cities, 3-6" for Rochester.

Says the trend is to shift further south, but to keep an eye on it as things change.

Plus said mid 50's by the middle of March.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1970569 said:


> Man... unit just kinda laid it out there and walked away huh...


I'm nervous he and SSS are cohorts and they're buying up all the equipment to handle a smowmageddon!!


----------



## CityGuy

Sam on 5 says 1-3 is looking likely but a shift in the storm changes things good or bad for tuesday.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1970572 said:


> I'm nervous he and SSS are cohorts and they're buying up all the equipment to handle a smowmageddon!!


Sure looks like the GFS is coming back big...

Edit: Okay... so maybe just double the current meteo...


----------



## qualitycut

If we get less than 3 i was right thats all


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1970578 said:


> If we get less than 3 i was right thats all


Pretty sure it won't be less than 3.


----------



## DDB

LwnmwrMan22;1970584 said:


> Pretty sure it won't be less than 3.


yeah, at this point it sure doesn't look like it will be.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

New GFS...... 7.25"


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1970584 said:


> Pretty sure it won't be less than 3.


I'm with Quality on this one.... (Reverse psychology) :waving:


----------



## DDB

LwnmwrMan22;1970587 said:


> New GFS...... 7.25"


what ratio are you using?


----------



## Doughboy12

I was looking at bano's face book friends. He knows more hot chicks than Hugh Hefner.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

DDB;1970591 said:


> what ratio are you using?


16:1. Not as bad if I go to 12:1, 5.5" then.


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1970592 said:


> I was looking at bano's face book friends. He knows more hot chicks than Hugh Hefner.


That's what being he singer in a band get ya......Thumbs Up

Check out some of the bands pic, or check our Facebook page Bakkus


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1970596 said:


> That's what being he singer in a band get ya......Thumbs Up
> 
> Check out some of the bands pic, or check our Facebook page Bakkus


Are you still in it?


----------



## DDB

LwnmwrMan22;1970593 said:


> 16:1. Not as bad if I go to 12:1, 5.5" then.


I usually use 14:1. Seems to be a good overall average.


----------



## banonea

if anyone is interested, I am looking to sell my Ultra mount 8. 5 Western MVP. Has new driver side ram, Center rubber flapper has been converted over to steel instead of rubber. Motor is new, 2 solenoid coils are brand new, wiring and plow mount truck side or for a 2011 F 350. Asking $3000.00 for everything. most likely going to be picking up a brand new Fisher v after the next storm if someone doesn't need it before. would consider mounting it on your truck at no charge if I got my asking price.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1970596 said:


> That's what being he singer in a band get ya......Thumbs Up
> 
> Check out some of the bands pic, or check our Facebook page Bakkus


I face booked ya, and the first guy that came up was from my mom's home town and was friends with all my cousins....I was like NO WAY!!! But no...wasn't you.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1970587 said:


> New GFS...... 7.25"


Cafe me.....


----------



## qualitycut

Part of my route is in the 8 inch mother cafer


----------



## banonea

also looking to sell my 16 foot enclosed v-nose trailer. Color is black with diamond deck on the v. Drop deck ramp, trailer brakes, dual 3500 pound axles, LED lighting, interior lining, tires are better than 50%. Asking $3500.00. If I get my asking price, I will throw in current registration. registration expires March 1st. Got a screaming deal on a 20' enclosed v-nose trailer for lawn care, so I am just looking to recoup some of what I spent on the new trailer.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1970600 said:


> I face booked ya, and the first guy that came up was from my mom's home town and was friends with all my cousins....I was like NO WAY!!! But no...wasn't you.


Lol.......


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1970597 said:


> Are you still in it?


Taking a break for a year or two to concentrate on the lawn care business


----------



## qualitycut

Whopps


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1970607 said:


> Whopps


Those jack and cokes is what really got ya. More on alcohol than food


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1970609 said:


> Those jack and cokes is what really got ya. More on alcohol than food


Jack and water


----------



## Camden

13 Jack's? Whoa!


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1970611 said:


> Jack and water


Guessing you had some help


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1970616 said:


> Guessing you had some help


Nope, newly single tonight


----------



## SnowGuy73

-3° clear breeze.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Up to 80% Tuesday with strong winds!

I'm hoping for a foot of snow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1970619 said:


> Nope, newly single tonight


That's no good, sorry man...


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1970645 said:


> Up to 80% Tuesday with strong winds!
> 
> I'm hoping for a foot of snow.


I hoping my FOUR!!!!!! days of explosive Diarrhea!!!!!!! comes to an end by then.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1970619 said:


> Nope, newly single tonight


WTF you just got her a wheeler. Then what did you do?


----------



## skorum03

KSTP:

After a cooler than average weekend, a developing storm system moving in late Monday night into Tuesday will move out of the southern Rockies. Ahead of this system, warm and moist air will lift out of the Gulf of Mexico. As it moves east Tuesday into the Great Lakes, we'll see rain and thunderstorms south of the track with a narrow band of snowfall to the north of the low. While the exact track of the storm is still uncertain, it has been trending a bit farther south lately which means the Twin Cities may miss out, and only get hit with a glancing blow. Keep in mind, however, there are many small and even larger scale features that have not fully resolved yet, so this will more than likely change as we get closer.


----------



## IDST

banonea;1970596 said:


> That's what being he singer in a band get ya......Thumbs Up
> 
> Check out some of the bands pic, or check our Facebook page Bakkus


I've got 7-11 more years of child support.. That's what being the lead singer in a band got me. Plus my wife and two more darlings.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1970659 said:


> I hoping my FOUR!!!!!! days of explosive Diarrhea!!!!!!! comes to an end by then.


He lives.....we were worried about you! :waving:


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1970607 said:


> Whopps


35 drinks in one night.......?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1970668 said:


> 35 drinks in one night.......?


At least he ate something! I've had three crackers since Tuesday. I felt like I had 35 drinks on WED-FRI.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1970672 said:


> At least he ate something! I've had three crackers since Tuesday. I felt like I had 35 drinks on WED-FRI.


Hope you start feeling yourself again. I couldn't drink 35 drinks if I started on Wednesday.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1970674 said:


> Hope you start feeling yourself again. I couldn't drink 35 drinks if I started on Wednesday.


I couldn't either. I'm sure by drink 12 he started buying for others.

Seriously, this is the worst I've felt since two years ago with a slipped disc in my back/ Flu combo. I wish this on nobody. Now I have to head to Mound for six games in two days with two kids.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I see the meteo is down, not down on total, just as in not working.

Pretty color map is back about where it was before the big jump last night.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1970677 said:


> I couldn't either. I'm sure by drink 12 he started buying for others.
> 
> Seriously, this is the worst I've felt since two years ago with a slipped disc in my back/ Flu combo. I wish this on nobody. Now I have to head to Mound for six games in two days with two kids.


Maybe we will see you there. I'm watching my nephew at 1:30. He is on the Waconia team.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## Doughboy12

Headed to Garrison in an hour. Boys weekend at the cabin.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1970687 said:


> Maybe we will see you there. I'm watching my nephew at 1:30. He is on the Waconia team.


You probably will. There are a ton of teams in this little thing. (Different levels of mites and girls). Both my kids play a Waconia team at some point. Which Rink is he at? Look for a guy with really short hair, MPLS hockey jacket, and looks like he had 35 drinks! That might be me. I might also be easily located in the bathroom.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1970659 said:


> I hoping my FOUR!!!!!! days of explosive Diarrhea!!!!!!! comes to an end by then.


Ohhhhh you got the stomach bug too did ya?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1970686 said:


> I see the meteo is down, not down on total, just as in not working.
> 
> Pretty color map is back about where it was before the big jump last night.


Agreed.....


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1970695 said:


> You probably will. There are a ton of teams in this little thing. (Different levels of mites and girls). Both my kids play a Waconia team at some point. Which Rink is he at? Look for a guy with really short hair, MPLS hockey jacket, and looks like he had 35 drinks! That might be me. I might also be easily located in the bathroom.


I think it is Thaler arena.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1970696 said:


> Ohhhhh you got the stomach bug too did ya?


Pretty sure its Norovirus gone wild. I'm beyond dehydrated.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1970698 said:


> I think it is Thaler arena.


Must be the really little mites. Looks like a 1:15 start for ya. I will be at thaler at about 2:30.


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;1970699 said:


> Pretty sure its Norovirus gone wild. I'm beyond dehydrated.


drink up some mtn dew very hydrating


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Forecast discussion talks about a northward shift now. 

But that would have been before this morning's GFS.

NAM is starting to pick up the storm now, but only goes out to 6 AM Tuesday.

This is going to be interesting to see how it plays out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Accu still has me at 3-6", but I think Wed or Thursday of this week they had me at 3-6" for tonight.

At least most people say done by 6 pm. If NWS is say thing, should be done by 4 pm.

As long as we don't have too much before 6 am.


----------



## banonea

jagext;1970664 said:


> I've got 7-11 more years of child support.. That's what being the lead singer in a band got me. Plus my wife and two more darlings.


Lol...........


----------



## TKLAWN

Drakeslayer;1970687 said:


> Maybe we will see you there. I'm watching my nephew at 1:30. He is on the Waconia team.


My daughter is on the Waconia termites team.

She was supposed to go to the Mound tournament but Waconia had 20 kids that signed up later in the season they didn't have room for. She was pretty bummed.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1970645 said:


> Up to 80% Tuesday with strong winds!
> 
> I'm hoping for a foot of snow.


Bring it.....


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1970703 said:


> Must be the really little mites. Looks like a 1:15 start for ya. I will be at thaler at about 2:30.


Since you guys are all going to my hometown I would stop by and say hi but we have practice at 2 in Buffalo.


----------



## CityGuy

Hey Green do you remember what day we have review on? I seem to have deleted that email some how.


----------



## IDST

US National Weather Service Twin Cities Minnesota
2 hrs · 
A recent northward trend in the models has brought a greater potential for accumulating snow to southern and eastern Minnesota and Wisconsin Tuesday. Several inches are possible depending on the storm's track. Strong winds behind the system will also bring some blowing snow.
'A recent northward trend in the models has brought a greater potential for accumulating snow to southern and eastern Minnesota and Wisconsin Tuesday. Several inches are possible depending on the storm's track. Strong winds behind the system will also bring some blowing snow.'
Like · · Share · 34846

moving north again


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1970725 said:


> Hey Green do you remember what day we have review on? I seem to have deleted that email some how.


They talked about the 16th or the 18th never gave a for sure most wanted the 18th


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jagext;1970730 said:


> US National Weather Service Twin Cities Minnesota
> 2 hrs ·
> A recent northward trend in the models has brought a greater potential for accumulating snow to southern and eastern Minnesota and Wisconsin Tuesday. Several inches are possible depending on the storm's track. Strong winds behind the system will also bring some blowing snow.
> 'A recent northward trend in the models has brought a greater potential for accumulating snow to southern and eastern Minnesota and Wisconsin Tuesday. Several inches are possible depending on the storm's track. Strong winds behind the system will also bring some blowing snow.'
> Like · · Share · 34846
> 
> moving north again


That was posted before the last GFS run that moved it south. Or it's at least based on the forecast discussion before the last model run.


----------



## DDB

LwnmwrMan22;1970740 said:


> That was posted before the last GFS run that moved it south. Or it's at least based on the forecast discussion before the last model run.


The 12z NAM also moved a little south compared to the 06z NAM. Still shows about 4" for the metro. Higher amounts to the southeast of the metro.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1970662 said:


> WTF you just got her a wheeler. Then what did you do?


Nothing was my choice.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1970677 said:


> I couldn't either. I'm sure by drink 12 he started buying for others.
> 
> Seriously, this is the worst I've felt since two years ago with a slipped disc in my back/ Flu combo. I wish this on nobody. Now I have to head to Mound for six games in two days with two kids.


Haha your right about the top comment


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

DDB;1970763 said:


> The 12z NAM also moved a little south compared to the 06z NAM. Still shows about 4" for the metro. Higher amounts to the southeast of the metro.


I'm okay with 4" from 6 am to 4 pm.

Basically last night's bump up is the outlier now, at least with the GFS.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Meteo is running again.


----------



## unit28

it will have a nice transition
with the barroclinic leaf.....

oh, and
2" @DFW turning to ice
attm


----------



## DDB

LwnmwrMan22;1970794 said:


> I'm okay with 4" from 6 am to 4 pm.
> 
> Basically last night's bump up is the outlier now, at least with the GFS.


Yeh, I'd be fine with that too! But the newest gfs shows a lot of snow between 3am-8am. Yuck!


----------



## CityGuy

Novak updated:

Confidence continues to grow for a Major Winter Storm on TUE. Here is your Travel Impact map.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1970788 said:


> Haha your right about the top comment


Good to see you're still alive.


----------



## unit28

top of M.......


----------



## 09Daxman

banonea;1970599 said:


> if anyone is interested, I am looking to sell my Ultra mount 8. 5 Western MVP. Has new driver side ram, Center rubber flapper has been converted over to steel instead of rubber. Motor is new, 2 solenoid coils are brand new, wiring and plow mount truck side or for a 2011 F 350. Asking $3000.00 for everything. most likely going to be picking up a brand new Fisher v after the next storm if someone doesn't need it before. would consider mounting it on your truck at no charge if I got my asking price.


How old is it? How much for plow side only? I got a chevy so truck side stuff won't work. I assume the wings come with it?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Banonea- Why are you going to a fisher?


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1970814 said:


> oh, and
> 2" @DFW turning to ice
> attm


Now THAT sounds terrible!


----------



## banonea

09Daxman;1970847 said:


> How old is it? How much for plow side only? I got a chevy so truck side stuff won't work. I assume the wings come with it?


I want to say 5 years old. I have had it 3 seasons, got it used. Everything would work for your chevy except the headlight harness and the frame mount and i can get those for little extra expenses. What year truck.


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;1970852 said:


> Banonea- Why are you going to a fisher?


I like the mount system and the price.


----------



## banonea

09Daxman;1970847 said:


> How old is it? How much for plow side only? I got a chevy so truck side stuff won't work. I assume the wings come with it?


Everything comes with it. I will want to sell it compleat, i wont have use for any of it. And the wings do come with it.

I know a place to get thw headlight harness and the truck side mounts for trade and minimal cash.


----------



## unit28

And those areas north and west of Fort Worth that received 5-7 inches of snow may not see much improvement today.

“They’re going to struggle to get to freezing because of the snow on the ground,” Moore said. “They may not get there until tonight or even Sunday.”


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Way up again, with 8-10" directly through the metro.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bano has a pocket of 10-14" again.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1970865 said:


> Way up again, with 8-10" directly through the metro.


Almost looks like a rabbit swimming towards the west.


----------



## unit28

Just tell dj.....get ready


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1970865 said:


> Way up again, with 8-10" directly through the metro.


Saw your post last night about the gfs up to 7" before i went to bed...woke up now and like wtf.

Accu at 4-8" here, NOAA talking heavy snow Tuesday and Tuesday night 80%.
Lets hope this.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1970874 said:


> Saw your post last night about the gfs up to 7" before i went to bed...woke up now and like wtf.
> 
> Accu at 4-8" here, NOAA talking heavy snow Tuesday and Tuesday night 80%.
> Lets hope this.


Again, that is complete silly talk.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Accu says 6-10" of snow for St. Paul from Late Monday through Tuesday afternoon.


----------



## unit28

nws will back-trac to gem


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1970885 said:


> Accu says 6-10" of snow for St. Paul from Late Monday through Tuesday afternoon.


Accu shows 3-6 for rogers


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1970896 said:


> Accu shows 3-6 for rogers


Says 3-6" for me too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22;1970867 said:


> Almost looks like a rabbit swimming towards the west.


Hahahaha, perfect!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1970867 said:


> Almost looks like a rabbit swimming towards the west.


I didn't know it was an ink blot test.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

banonea;1970860 said:


> I like the mount system and the price.


And you can beat the snot of them!! Frames and good moldboards. Trip edge.
Hard to bend/break "A" frame.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1970721 said:


> Since you guys are all going to my hometown I would stop by and say hi but we have practice at 2 in Buffalo.


I've got three more games today. I'll be around from 3-8 tonight!

I forgot this tournament was half ice for our girls team. Its hard to go back to that after a full season of full ice. Kicked two different kinds of dog manure out the other team in the first game though. wesport


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Bano. I saw a relatively new Fisher V plow at a 4x4 dealer. Looked newer. I was dropping my son at
St. Cloud State University last week and it was at a dealership 1 mile off of 94. I can try and find the dealer name
and get a price for you it you wish.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1970913 said:


> I didn't know it was an ink blot test.


I thought it was a throw a dart at a number?


----------



## banonea

MNPLOWCO;1970916 said:


> Bano. I saw a relatively new Fisher V plow at a 4x4 dealer. Looked newer. I was dropping my son at
> St. Cloud State University last week and it was at a dealership 1 mile off of 94. I can try and find the dealer name
> and get a price for you it you wish.


If you could please pm it to me...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I suppose I better go fix the tire on my tractor and swap some more cutting edges.


----------



## CityGuy

18° sunny 
Feels like 10°
Looks nicer than it is.


----------



## 09Daxman

banonea;1970862 said:


> Everything comes with it. I will want to sell it compleat, i wont have use for any of it. And the wings do come with it.
> 
> I know a place to get thw headlight harness and the truck side mounts for trade and minimal cash.


09 chevy dmax


----------



## Drakeslayer

There is some pretty good scenery at these mite games. A couple 13-14 lower case d's.


----------



## banonea

09Daxman;1970945 said:


> 09 chevy dmax


all you would need to change out the headlight harness and the truck side mount everything else from the plow would work on your truck because it's plow related not truck related. I would have to wait till Monday to talk to the guy to find out what they would cost now that I know what it is I should be able to pick him up for minimal minimal. PM me your name &number and I will call you as soon as I know on Monday. Or if you would like you can go to the Western website, and punch in your truck type and MvP pro and it will give you the harness and truck side plow mount numbers and you can look for them on Craigslist for eBay, might be able to pick them up cheaper there


----------



## Doughboy12

Just spent two hourson the wheeler on the lake. Put on 65 miles or so and never left the bay. We both put them on their sides at one point. I forgot how fun this was. 
On another note. Mini sled ice racing in Garrison by the big walleye. Watched a tike roll it as he was trying to get off the track. Rolled over 4-5 times.


----------



## Camden

MNPLOWCO;1970916 said:


> Bano. I saw a relatively new Fisher V plow at a 4x4 dealer. Looked newer. I was dropping my son at
> St. Cloud State University last week and it was at a dealership 1 mile off of 94. I can try and find the dealer name
> and get a price for you it you wish.


What's your son's living situation? I just bought a house near campus because my son is going there next year. I'm looking to get him decent roommates. If that's something you or he would be interested in let me know. The house is on 7th Ave South just passed the hockey arena.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://m.southernminn.com/mobile/ow...cle_8a9add4b-915c-575e-9638-dcfad1923759.html


----------



## albhb3

quick someone call the cops the dog was outside for 45minutes playing ball


----------



## cbservicesllc

Meteogram is definitely still broken... still showing last night's model runs


----------



## albhb3

cbservicesllc;1971010 said:


> Meteogram is definitely still broken... still showing last night's model runs


maybe it gave up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1971010 said:


> Meteogram is definitely still broken... still showing last night's model runs


I just figured the models were close to the same?

The RAR site ones have basically the same moisture over them, but they are different pics.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1971010 said:


> Meteogram is definitely still broken... still showing last night's model runs


Maybe they host it on Sprint and we've used up their fast data so now it's slow??


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Camden;1970996 said:


> What's your son's living situation? I just bought a house near campus because my son is going there next year. I'm looking to get him decent roommates. If that's something you or he would be interested in let me know. The house is on 7th Ave South just passed the hockey arena.


My son is a "C. A." For the dorms so housing and food are covered for supervising students....but he knows a lot of people there. I will give him a heads up on your housing and see if he can spark some interest for you.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

albhb3;1971006 said:


> quick someone call the cops the dog was outside for 45minutes playing ball
> 
> Surprised the cops and animal control didn't show up


----------



## MNPLOWCO

With quality people of course.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Headed to the range to try out an ar I built. Only has a 10.5" barrel (paperwork came today) only waited 10 months


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Novak with a pretty good / informative video out.

Starting to think he might be reading Unit's posts.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Meteogram guys just posted ISU's network is down, thus the Meteogram is broke.


----------



## albhb3

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1971054 said:


> albhb3;1971006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> quick someone call the cops the dog was outside for 45minutes playing ball
> 
> Surprised the cops and animal control didn't show up
> 
> 
> 
> I am as well spring cant get here soon enough
Click to expand...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hopefully quality recovers by Monday night.


----------



## CityGuy

21° sunny 
Feels like 19°


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1971060 said:


> Novak with a pretty good / informative video out.
> 
> Starting to think he might be reading Unit's posts.


So Novaks able to decipher units weather statements which consist of "uh oh"?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1971067 said:


> Hopefully quality recovers by Monday night.


From the looks of that bill he probably won't feel good still


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1971074 said:


> So Novaks able to decipher units weather statements which consist of "uh oh"?


No, but he talks of the 850 mb and why it's important.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Forecast Discussion says 1" for St. Cloud, 3" for the cities, 5" from Albert Lea to Eau Claire with 35 mph sustained winds likely.


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1971077 said:


> From the looks of that bill he probably won't feel good still


With that bill I wouldn't feel good for a month!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1971060 said:


> Novak with a pretty good / informative video out.
> 
> Starting to think he might be reading Unit's posts.


Saying what


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1971093 said:


> With that bill I wouldn't feel good for a month!


You couldn't ring up a bill that high without falling over.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1971093 said:


> With that bill I wouldn't feel good for a month!


I hope I never try to lol


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;1971097 said:


> You couldn't ring up a bill that high without falling over.


ohhh yea im more sober when Im drunk


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1971094 said:


> Saying what


More of what he looks at with the models than what he actually thinks is gonna happen.

However, odd how it comes out about an hour after the NWS posted totals in the forecast discussion.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1971097 said:


> You couldn't ring up a bill that high without falling over.


This......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sure looks like Winter Storm Warning criteria to me.... The gray is 6-8". Dark blue is 8-10".


----------



## unit28

See that blue dot just east of dj




........


----------



## djagusch

unit28;1971116 said:


> See that blue dot just east of dj
> 
> ........


What you saying. I'm going to get dumped on, attm.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Tractor tire fixed, new cutting edges installed, pay loader sub on board if needed at the schools...... Now wait.


----------



## banonea

heading to St Cloud right now to pick up a one year old Fisher extreme 9.6 V plow, the one MNPLOWCO was talking about and ironically enough one that I was looking at on Craigslist. Just throwing this out there does anybody happen to have a Fisher truck side mount for a 2011 F 350 or know where I might be able to get my hands on one while I'm in the cities tonight or tomorrow?


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1971122 said:


> heading to St Cloud right now to pick up a one year old Fisher extreme 9.6 V plow, the one MNPLOWCO was talking about and ironically enough one that I was looking at on Craigslist. Just throwing this out there does anybody happen to have a Fisher truck side mount for a 2011 F 350 or know where I might be able to get my hands on one while I'm in the cities tonight or tomorrow?


Wave as you pass Monticello.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;1971125 said:


> Wave as you pass Monticello.


Will do.......lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Only thing I can think of is try CountrySide Services in Ramsey. Problem is you'll have to hope they list an emergency number. They're not a Fisher dealer, but might have one.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1971125 said:


> Wave as you pass Monticello.


That is not your home.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Stonebrook probably would have one but I'm guessing there closed till Monday


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1971134 said:


> That is not your home.


It's close enough for both of us.


----------



## Doughboy12

Man it got cold fast........and the wind has a BITE.


----------



## Doughboy12

Oh, on another note Quality did say he bought a round or two for others.


----------



## CityGuy

MMMMMMMMMMM Taco Ranch for dinner.

This may hurt later.


----------



## Deershack

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1971059 said:


> Headed to the range to try out an ar I built. Only has a 10.5" barrel (paperwork came today) only waited 10 months


So your the one that got ATF's panties in a bunch with the M855's.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sam thinks 2-6".


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Doughboy12;1971142 said:


> Man it got cold fast........and the wind has a BITE.


Sure did! Just put a new mirror on the truck that was hit by the Handicap Bus.
Stood outside for about 40 minuets putting it in. Finger tips are very cold.
BRRRRRR.

Funny in this website there is an "Alien" icon but no "Cafe Freezing Cold" icon.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1971153 said:


> Sam thinks 2-6".


About what NWS said in the forecast discussion.

2" by Rogers, 6" by Red Wing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Meteo looks to be back online.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1971153 said:


> Sam thinks 2-6".


Nice......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS is having a conversation on their Facebook post. They say the GFS is the highest model run.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1971146 said:


> MMMMMMMMMMM Taco Ranch for dinner.2
> 
> This may hurt later.


It's always good.


----------



## DDB

LwnmwrMan22;1971167 said:


> NWS is having a conversation on their Facebook post. They say the GFS is the highest model run.


GFS a also looks to start the snow 6-10 hours earlier then the other model/NWS.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I like the NAM runs.

Anyone of you watching UFC 184?


----------



## DDB

LwnmwrMan22;1971200 said:


> I like the NAM runs.
> 
> Anyone of you watching UFC 184?


I like the NAM runs too. The maps on wxcaster.com must usinga 20:1 ratio because the maps show 6" in my area with only 0.3" moisture.

NWS ratio is around 12:1


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1971159 said:


> About what NWS said in the forecast discussion.
> 
> 2" by Rogers, 6" by Red Wing.


I would rather have the 6" but I'll take the 2"


----------



## banonea

I now understand why everybody up north is so pissed, you guys aint got any snow up. I am by Rogers on I 94 and there is nothing.... I cannot believe this.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1971222 said:


> I would rather have the 6" but I'll take the 2"


0 is better


----------



## unit28

MNPLOWCO;1971156 said:


> Sure did! Just put a new mirror on the truck that was hit by the Handicap Bus.
> Stood outside for about 40 minuets putting it in. Finger tips are very cold.
> BRRRRRR.
> 
> Funny in this website there is an "Alien" icon but no "Cafe Freezing Cold" icon.


That doesn't come close to the image I captured on sat WV
I got screan shots saved from 4 sources


----------



## unit28

banonea;1971224 said:


> I now understand why everybody up north is so pissed, you guys aint got any snow up. I am by Rogers on I 94 and there is nothing.... I cannot believe this.


With 40s soon
Weight restrictions coming


----------



## unit28

DDB;1971207 said:


> I like the NAM runs too. The maps on wxcaster.com must usinga 20:1 ratio because the maps show 6" in my area with only 0.3" moisture.
> 
> NWS ratio is around 12:1


anyone checking 500 mb will see a second track that slams arctic air that splits moisture
Nam is catching onto what gem had dropping down

vortices intensities


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1971224 said:


> I now understand why everybody up north is so pissed, you guys aint got any snow up. I am by Rogers on I 94 and there is nothing.... I cannot believe this.


Your right by my place then.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1971228 said:


> 0 is better


Well I like money so I'll take it


----------



## DDB

unit28;1971232 said:


> anyone checking 500 mb will see a second track that slams arctic air that splits moisture
> Nam is catching onto what gem had dropping down
> 
> vortices intensities


So we should expect totals to become lower then they are currently?


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1971232 said:


> anyone checking 500 mb will see a second track that slams arctic air that splits moisture
> Nam is catching onto what gem had dropping down
> 
> vortices intensities


Soooo... 500mb vorticity map??


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NWS pushed my snow out through Tuesday night now, not as much Monday night. Didn't someone say it looked to come in earlier?


----------



## DDB

jimslawnsnow;1971247 said:


> NWS pushed my snow out through Tuesday night now, not as much Monday night. Didn't someone say it looked to come in earlier?


I said the GFS had it starting earlier then the other models/NWS but yesterday the NWS did the GFS model made the storm to too quickly. So they are probably ignoring the GFS to certain extend for timing.


----------



## unit28

Got 80% mon 
90% Tue. 

Split track not cutting pr


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1971250 said:


> Got 80% mon
> 90% Tue.
> 
> Split track not cutting pr


Huh??????.......


----------



## Doughboy12

Quality,
We are sampling craft beers tonight. We are only on 7 and I'm almost tapping out....#lightweight. 
Help


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NAM


----------



## Bill1090

Here's my meteo at 12:1 with compaction off.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1971260 said:


> Here's my meteo at 12:1 with compaction off.


Congrats!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Wild in 15


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Chance of greater than 4".


----------



## banonea

here is the new toy.....



$4,500 for everything, 1 year old, was used to push snow in their lot 3 times guy sold the truck and he had it on never put it back on another truck wanted it gone before rusted to apart. there's not even a scratch on this plow....


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1971262 said:


> Wild in 15


This..........in 12


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1971266 said:


> here is the new toy.....
> 
> 
> 
> $4,500 for everything, 1 year old, was used to push snow in their lot 3 times guy sold the truck and he had it on never put it back on another truck wanted it gone before rusted to apart. there's not even a scratch on this plow....


Good buy bano....


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1971261 said:


> Congrats!!!!


Thank you (I think?)


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1971266 said:


> here is the new toy.....
> 
> 
> 
> $4,500 for everything, 1 year old, was used to push snow in their lot 3 times guy sold the truck and he had it on never put it back on another truck wanted it gone before rusted to apart. there's not even a scratch on this plow....


Looks nice. What size is it?


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;1971266 said:


> here is the new toy.....
> 
> 
> 
> $4,500 for everything, 1 year old, was used to push snow in their lot 3 times guy sold the truck and he had it on never put it back on another truck wanted it gone before rusted to apart. there's not even a scratch on this plow....


Good deal!!


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1971271 said:


> Looks nice. What size is it?


He said 9.5'


----------



## banonea

cityguy;1971271 said:


> looks nice. What size is it?


9' 6......


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;1971266 said:


> here is the new toy.....
> 
> 
> 
> $4,500 for everything, 1 year old, was used to push snow in their lot 3 times guy sold the truck and he had it on never put it back on another truck wanted it gone before rusted to apart. there's not even a scratch on this plow....


Nice buy!!! but isn't that the same as the 8'6" western you have?

I see it's a foot bigger.


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1971122 said:


> heading to St Cloud right now to pick up a one year old Fisher extreme 9.6 V plow, the one MNPLOWCO was talking about and ironically enough one that I was looking at on Craigslist. Just throwing this out there does anybody happen to have a Fisher truck side mount for a 2011 F 350 or know where I might be able to get my hands on one while I'm in the cities tonight or tomorrow?


Post on plow details.


----------



## qualitycut

1-2 and 3-4 cafe


----------



## Camden

I could never run a yellow plow out of fear people would think it's a Meyer.


----------



## Doughboy12

Green Grass;1971277 said:


> Nice buy!!! but isn't that the same as the 8'6" western you have?
> 
> I see it's a foot bigger.


But.....but .... But the Western had "wings" lol


----------



## Doughboy12

Why is the game so cafing late?????
I'm getting sleepy. 




How do you do this Quality???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1971281 said:


> 1-2 and 3-4 cafe


I'm around 1, then 2-4.


----------



## Doughboy12

The third guy got here and he smokes. I left my half smoked cigar outside and went for a smoke break with him. Frozen solid....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;1971282 said:


> I could never run a yellow plow out of fear people would think it's a Meyer.


Paint is cheap. He likes painting things anyway


----------



## Green Grass

Coach,
where is a good place to eat in St. Cloud we have a hockey tournament there next week end and I don't want to eat the green mill all weekend or other regular fast food.


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1971266 said:


> here is the new toy.....
> 
> 
> 
> $4,500 for everything, 1 year old, was used to push snow in their lot 3 times guy sold the truck and he had it on never put it back on another truck wanted it gone before rusted to apart. there's not even a scratch on this plow....


You got that at mn truck headquarters didn't you??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1971292 said:


> Coach,
> where is a good place to eat in St. Cloud we have a hockey tournament there next week end and I don't want to eat the green mill all weekend or other regular fast food.


They have a Bonanza!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Goal.......................


----------



## Doughboy12

Gal.........


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;1971300 said:


> Gal.........


Time to switch to water


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1971301 said:


> Time to switch to water


Maybe someone caught his eye????


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;1971301 said:


> Time to switch to water


Goool........


----------



## Green Grass

Doughboy12;1971300 said:


> Gal.........





Ranger620;1971301 said:


> Time to switch to water


Maybe he is getting lucky!


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1971301 said:


> Time to switch to water


Or just go to bed.:waving:


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;1971304 said:


> Maybe he is getting lucky!


Well I guess we shouldnt rule that out


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1971305 said:


> Or just go to bed.:waving:


This........


----------



## Ranger620

They sure are beating on vanek a lot. Maybe that will make him skate a little faster


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Giggles just said 3-6"


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1971307 said:


> This........


Did you recover?? Or are you still sipping on water and eating soda crackers


----------



## Camden

Green Grass;1971292 said:


> Coach,
> where is a good place to eat in St. Cloud we have a hockey tournament there next week end and I don't want to eat the green mill all weekend or other regular fast food.


Cafe Renaissance in Waite Park is the absolute best. Here's their site http://thecaferenaissance.com/ Despite the appearance, it's casual dining.

Get the flaming goat cheese, it's fantastic.

Second best option is called the White Horse which is right downtown. Never had a bad meal there.

Then third is DB Searles. Their menu is really diverse and the environment is unique. Never been disappointed there either.

The last place I'd suggest is Cowboy Jacks because I love fish tacos and they have them


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Deershack;1971152 said:


> So your the one that got ATF's panties in a bunch with the M855's.


Totally legit with a tax stamp


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1971311 said:


> Did you recover?? Or are you still sipping on water and eating soda crackers


Ummmm had boot hockey again today, unfortunately never sobered up.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1971315 said:


> Ummmm had boot hockey again today, unfortunately never sobered up.


Probably better. Just kinda ease out of it and it wont be so bad:laughing:


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;1971312 said:


> Cafe Renaissance in Waite Park is the absolute best. Here's their site http://thecaferenaissance.com/ Despite the appearance, it's casual dining.
> 
> Get the flaming goat cheese, it's fantastic.
> 
> Second best option is called the White Horse which is right downtown. Never had a bad meal there.
> 
> Then third is DB Searles. Their menu is really diverse and the environment is unique. Never been disappointed there either.
> 
> The last place I'd suggest is Cowboy Jacks because I love fish tacos and they have them


The white horse and Cowboy Jacks I have been maybe have to try out the others.


----------



## snowman55

Camden;1971282 said:


> I could never run a yellow plow out of fear people would think it's a Meyer.


I hear you. But check out the new ones CTA in Blaine completely different plow with monarch hydro system. Added 1 this year so far no complaints.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1971316 said:


> Probably better. Just kinda ease out of it and it wont be so bad:laughing:


Only beer today


----------



## Camden

Green Grass;1971319 said:


> The white horse and Cowboy Jacks I have been maybe have to try out the others.


The White Horse is popular but they would do even better in my opinion if their menu didn't have such crazy names for their meals. I don't understand German so how would I know the Licktenhammerschlangen is a breaded pork chop?!? Just call it what it is...and in English!


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1971330 said:


> Only beer today


Are you and your gf done for good or is it just a little break?


----------



## unit28

Green Grass;1971292 said:


> Coach,
> where is a good place to eat in St. Cloud we have a hockey tournament there next week end and I don't want to eat the green mill all weekend or other regular fast food.


bonanza,.......


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;1971277 said:


> Nice buy!!! but isn't that the same as the 8'6" western you have?
> 
> I see it's a foot bigger.


one foot bigger different mounting system newer wiring and this one here is flexible eat so I can control different plows with 1 controller. In all the years I've been following I never bought it while this new, kind of excited to use it


----------



## CityGuy

Someone needs to put Mccloud in his place.


----------



## banonea

Camden;1971282 said:


> I could never run a yellow plow out of fear people would think it's a Meyer.


I have owned a couple Meyers, good plows, very simple to work on


----------



## CityGuy

That's BS........


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1971283 said:


> But.....but .... But the Western had "wings" lol


don't worry, this one will have wings to


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;1971293 said:


> You got that at mn truck headquarters didn't you??


yes I did. Talk about some guys that like to overcompensate for something when it comes to their trucks holy s***


----------



## snowman55

banonea;1971338 said:


> I have owned a couple Meyers, good plows, very simple to work on


Old ones were junk. The new design is nice + who else has a 5 yr warrenty?


----------



## Camden

I'm still steaming over that Avs goal. Highway robbery.


----------



## CityGuy

Goal....................


----------



## Doughboy12

Gal........


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1971345 said:


> I'm still steaming over that Avs goal. Highway robbery.


Total BS call.


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;1971347 said:


> Gal........


For as much as you keep talking about her we're gonna need some pics for proof lol


----------



## Camden

You can hear a "Let's go Wild" chant in the background. That's awesome!


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;1971349 said:


> For as much as you keep talking about her we're gonna need some pics for proof lol


Can't do pics on mobile...........:laughing:


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;1971352 said:


> Can't do pics on mobile...........:laughing:


We'll have to let that one slide


----------



## CityGuy

Jesus. Can we stay out of the box?


----------



## Ranger620

How many stupid penalties are they gonna take.


----------



## Ranger620

Guess I get to be on the 2000 club right..... Now


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1971357 said:


> Guess I get to be on the 2000 club right..... Now


Congrats........


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;1971357 said:


> Guess I get to be on the 2000 club right..... Now


About time.


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;1971358 said:


> Congrats........


Thought maybe I'd win something. No such luck


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1971356 said:


> How many stupid penalties are they gonna take.


Looks like a lot!


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1971333 said:


> Are you and your gf done for good or is it just a little break?


Done, my buddy bet me a 1k we would be back together in a week. Hes good for it to


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;1971359 said:


> About time.


Only took 6 years. I'm a slow learner


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1971360 said:


> Thought maybe I'd win something. No such luck


Your prize will be mailed to you.


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;1971364 said:


> Your prize will be mailed to you.


Yes.... I new it


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1971364 said:


> Your prize will be mailed to you.


Don't hold your breath on this. I'm still waiting on mine.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1971367 said:


> Don't hold your breath on this. I'm still waiting on mine.


SSS is in charge of it


----------



## Ranger620

Let's see if we can maintain control this time on the pp


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1971362 said:


> Done, my buddy bet me a 1k we would be back together in a week. Hes good for it to


Sorry to hear that, man. She seemed really nice when I met her.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1971369 said:


> SSS is in charge of it


Is it a modified puck for measuring?


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1971373 said:


> Is it a modified puck for measuring?


It's an extra short ruler.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1971374 said:


> It's an extra short ruler.


Thumbs Up Nice.


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;1971374 said:


> It's an extra short ruler.


Cool. Hoping to sell it on eBay


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Chick from MN is fighting Ronda Rousey.


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1971379 said:


> Chick from MN is fighting Ronda Rousey.


2 words NO CHANCE


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well that was a waste. Tap out in 14 seconds. I'd be pissed if I bought tickets.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This changed rather dramitcally. Except for the blue dot east of djagusch.


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1971382 said:


> Well that was a waste. Tap out in 14 seconds. I'd be pissed if I bought tickets.


OUCH that woman is a freak


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1971383 said:


> This changed rather dramitcally. Except for the blue dot east of djagusch.


I see to many shapes in that map


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1971385 said:


> I see to many shapes in that map


Looks a bit like one of the faces in the UFC fights earlier tonight.


----------



## Camden

albhb3;1971384 said:


> OUCH that woman is a freak


I didn't even have sound yet before the fight was over. I saw it but couldn't hear it.

Yeah, she needs to fight Cyborg to see if she's truly the best woman fighter in the world.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1971387 said:


> Looks a bit like one of the faces in the UFC fights earlier tonight.


Dark greens are 5-6?? Correct?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1971390 said:


> Dark greens are 5-6?? Correct?


Yes, but this is the GFS map that NWS says is too high.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NAM has slid north. Slightly less moisture.









Meteogram is down again.


----------



## CityGuy

Goal...................


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal..........


----------



## Ranger620

That looked good


----------



## Camden

The crowd erupted like it was a home game.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1971391 said:


> Yes, but this is the GFS map that NWS says is too high.


What's your gut tell you on this one 6+?


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1971383 said:


> This changed rather dramitcally. Except for the blue dot east of djagusch.


Wow. Guess this won't be the big one after all.


----------



## Ranger620

Been a physical game


----------



## 09Daxman

I like the new guy we have. Been impressed with him.


----------



## Ranger620

09Daxman;1971402 said:


> I like the new guy we have. Been impressed with him.


Seems to fit good. 
Is colorados goalie our goalie from last year?


----------



## Camden

09Daxman;1971402 said:


> I like the new guy we have. Been impressed with him.


Same here. He gets a shot off on every shift it seems. He's a high energy guy and I love that.


----------



## 09Daxman

Ranger620;1971403 said:


> Seems to fit good.
> Is colorados goalie our goalie from last year?


No he isnt. He has been their goalie for some time now.


----------



## Ranger620

Ooo boy!!!


----------



## Camden

Pioneer Press reporting a huge fight in the stands vs CO fans and Wild fans.


----------



## 09Daxman

What a save!


----------



## CityGuy

Goal...........

Maybe


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;1971408 said:


> Pioneer Press reporting a huge fight in the stands vs CO fans and Wild fans.


Nice. Wonder who started what


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;1971410 said:


> Goal...........
> 
> Maybe


Never mind. No goal.


----------



## Ranger620

Suspend mcloud


----------



## Ranger620

Wow suspend landescog too


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1971413 said:


> Suspend mcloud


This.............


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1971414 said:


> Wow suspend landescog too


Both should get 5 games for that crap.


----------



## Ranger620

Must be that can't win cheat/hurt type attitude


----------



## Camden

Roy sent him out there, he should be fined/suspended too.


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;1971418 said:


> Roy sent him out there, he should be fined/suspended too.


This.......

Looking for some pay back in 4 games.

But this is the Mild in that department.


----------



## 09Daxman

That's some pretty pathetic stuff going on right there. And the CAPTAIN doing some of that stuff too. I thought they where suppose to be a role model?


----------



## Doughboy12

09Daxman;1971420 said:


> That's some pretty pathetic stuff going on right there. And the CAPTAIN doing some of that stuff too. I thought they where suppose to be a role model?


Well he was leading by example.......

Bad example.


----------



## Camden

09Daxman;1971420 said:


> That's some pretty pathetic stuff going on right there. And the CAPTAIN doing some of that stuff too. I thought they where suppose to be a role model?


That's what I don't get. Landeskog wears the C but next to Mcleod he's the biggest goon on the team. Goons shouldn't become captains, right????


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1971341 said:


> yes I did. Talk about some guys that like to overcompensate for something when it comes to their trucks holy s***


Yeah they are out of there mind on most of there trucks


----------



## Polarismalibu

Best place to get a winch for wheeler?? Guessing probably a warn with synthetic cable


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1971424 said:


> Yeah they are out of there mind on most of there trucks


Never been able to deal there. Wholesale Enterprises in Forest Lake is the same, unless it's something they've sat on for a while.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1971399 said:


> What's your gut tell you on this one 6+?


For me, 3- 4" around Chisago, 5-6 around Little Canada.

You, 2-3".

Coach is lucky to get 1.5" his way.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Meteo refreshed. Looking like everything is coming to a consensus @ 3" @ 12:1 for the south side of the cities.

North and west should be less, Jim to bano to bill should be about 6-7".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like NWS is going with 13:1.


----------



## Camden

I never thought I'd see the day but I think the Avs have overtaken Edina as the most hated hockey team in Minnesota.


----------



## banonea

09Daxman;1971409 said:


> What a save!


did you get my pm?


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1971429 said:


> Meteo refreshed. Looking like everything is coming to a consensus @ 3" @ 12:1 for the south side of the cities.
> 
> North and west should be less, Jim to bano to bill should be about 6-7".


I like that much better. Now if I can just find a mount for the new plow, I will be set..... Thumbs UpIt will drive me nuts if I don't get to plow with it and I sits on the dam trailer for this storm:realmad::realmad::realmad:


----------



## Doughboy12

polarismalibu;1971425 said:


> best place to get a winch for wheeler?? Guessing probably a warn with synthetic cable


kfi..............


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1971425 said:


> Best place to get a winch for wheeler?? Guessing probably a warn with synthetic cable


What the polaris didn't come with one? Noticed no hand guards either. Standard on can am.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1971446 said:


> What the polaris didn't come with one? Noticed no hand guards either. Standard on can am.


I hate hand guards. The winch just slipped my mind when I bought it


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1971451 said:


> I hate hand guards. The winch just slipped my mind when I bought it


How can you hate hand guards, keeps all the brush from hitting your hands


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1971454 said:


> How can you hate hand guards, keeps all the brush from hitting your hands


I know they do I Just haven't ever liked them.


----------



## SnowGuy73

15° breeze overcast.


----------



## SnowGuy73

90% now. 

1-2" and 2-4".


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;1971425 said:


> Best place to get a winch for wheeler?? Guessing probably a warn with synthetic cable


Don't get a Warn. I went thru 4 sylonoids on mine within 6 months. A few others I know had the same problem. Get a Superwinch. Much better product and quite a bit cheaper.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1971462 said:


> 90% now.
> 
> 1-2" and 2-4".


Bring it...


----------



## Bill1090

Now at 90% chance of heavy snow totaling 3-5".


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1971462 said:


> 90% now.
> 
> 1-2" and 2-4".


I'm at 70% around 1"

And 80% 1-3"


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1971488 said:


> I'm at 70% around 1"
> 
> And 80% 1-3"


That will change.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1971502 said:


> That will change.


I hope so. Sounds like it is going further south at this time.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1971502 said:


> That will change.


Were you at the burn yesterday? Who is conducting them for you?


----------



## CityGuy

12 party sunny
Feels like 10.


----------



## CityGuy

Sam says 3-5 for the cities. More SE and less NW.


----------



## Bill1090

My weather story says 2-4" instead of the 3-5". Strange.


----------



## skorum03

accu has me at 4-8", up from yesterdays 3-6"


----------



## SnowGuy73

3.7" hourly.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu shows 6.8".


----------



## SSS Inc.

I never thought a guy could lose so much weight by not eating anything for 6 days. This is awesome!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Is this the storm that everyone will underestimate??????? Hmmm.


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1971562 said:


> Is this the storm that everyone will underestimate??????? Hmmm.


Not me, i am planning on 24" and be happy with 6"


----------



## MNPLOWCO

SSS Inc.;1971560 said:


> I never thought a guy could lose so much weight by not eating anything for 6 days. This is awesome!


The "Poop yourself thin" Diet. Great for the waist or waste !!!


----------



## banonea

Spent half the nigh r looking at Craigslist for that damm mount, no luck. Hoping crysteel has one.


----------



## snowman55

Stone brook is more likely to have a mount


----------



## SSS Inc.

MNPLOWCO;1971564 said:


> The "Poop yourself thin" Diet. Great for the waist or waste !!!


Its fantastic! Unfortunately I have nothing left to give. Although if I continue not eating I might be able to drop another 10+.

There are some side effects though.

-Blurry Vision
-Mental capacity has been severely decreased
-Strength has been reduced to next to nothing
-Plowsite and weather abilities cease to exist
-Lack of motivation in general, Although I've help coach two teams to four resounding victories so far. Two more to go.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## banonea

snowman55;1971571 said:


> Stone brook is more likely to have a mount


Ware are they located at Do you got a phone # by chance


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;1971484 said:


> Don't get a Warn. I went thru 4 sylonoids on mine within 6 months. A few others I know had the same problem. Get a Superwinch. Much better product and quite a bit cheaper.


KFI. Ask for Cory, tell him Doughboy sent you.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Coincides with.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1971576 said:


> Ware are they located at Do you got a phone # by chance


Burnsville. Closer to you.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1971560 said:


> I never thought a guy could lose so much weight by not eating anything for 6 days. This is awesome!


...............At this time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1971576 said:


> Ware are they located at Do you got a phone # by chance


http://www.stonebrookeequipment.com/


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.stonebrookeequipment.com/


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1971579 said:


> Burnsville. Closer to you.


Do they sell fisher?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1971580 said:


> ...............At this time.


Are you insinuating that I will Drink and Eat my way back to "normal"????

You are probably correct unless I can get back on the treadmill starting tomorrow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1971585 said:


> Do they sell fisher?


Yes.........But when you go in there keep the Swearing to a minimum. At least with the lady at the front desk.

I do agree that they will have it.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1971573 said:


>


You sir, are screwed!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1971585 said:


> Do they sell fisher?


Yes, and they are great guys!! However they are also closer to retail pricing than discount pricing.

I used to run out of their shop when they were in Minneapolis, until I switched to Boss.


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;1971590 said:


> You sir, are screwed!


Hard to see, is rhe high impact area on me?


----------



## Camden

banonea;1971565 said:


> Spent half the nigh r looking at Craigslist for that damm mount, no luck. Hoping crysteel has one.


I don't know what you need so I'll just link to some that I found...

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/pts/4869527786.html

http://desmoines.craigslist.org/pts/4878456026.html

http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/pts/4885486199.html

http://nmi.craigslist.org/pts/4872257591.html

http://annarbor.craigslist.org/pts/4858290009.html

http://mansfield.craigslist.org/pts/4885003278.html


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1971589 said:


> Yes.........But when you go in there keep the Swearing to a minimum. At least with the lady at the front desk.
> 
> I do agree that they will have it.


Hahahaha... Yes, you can tell they are very religious. Not Catholic religious, but one of the religions where the women all wear long jeans dresses.

Mennonite? 7th Day Adventist? They will definitely be praying for bano by the time he leaves.


----------



## CityGuy

Cody on 9 says hard to put totals to the storm but several inches are possible. 


Atleast he is honest about it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1971593 said:


> Hard to see, is rhe high impact area on me?


Over the north metro. "Along and north of 94".


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1971591 said:


> Yes, and they are great guys!! However they are also closer to retail pricing than discount pricing.
> 
> I used to run out of their shop when they were in Minneapolis, until I switched to Boss.


Do you think they would do a trade/cash for the mounts i got.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1971600 said:


> Do you think they would do a trade/cash for the mounts i got.....


I don't think so.....but I haven't dealt with them for 10 years.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1971596 said:


> Hahahaha... Yes, you can tell they are very religious. Not Catholic religious, but one of the religions where the women all wear long jeans dresses.
> 
> Mennonite? 7th Day Adventist? They will definitely be praying for bano by the time he leaves.


^^^^

I think they have a sign posted about swearing too. You are correct, they couldn't be nicer to deal with and you get free jelly beans at the parts counter.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1971596 said:


> Hahahaha... Yes, you can tell they are very religious. Not Catholic religious, but one of the religions where the women all wear long jeans dresses.
> 
> Mennonite? 7th Day Adventist? They will definitely be praying for bano by the time he leaves.


Rotflmao. ....are you saying i should not give them my email [email protected]


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1971601 said:


> I don't think so.....but I haven't dealt with them for 10 years.


I would say no. I am in there all the time for Blizzard Parts and I doubt they are interested in any used stuff. Their new location is more of a fancy looking showroom, not your barter type place.


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;1971593 said:


> Hard to see, is rhe high impact area on me?


Looks like you and me are only in the moderate part of it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1971603 said:


> Rotflmao. ....are you saying i should not give them my email [email protected]


Not if you want to get any parts.


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1971604 said:


> I would say no. I am in there all the time for Blizzard Parts and I doubt they are interested in any used stuff. Their new location is more of a fancy looking showroom, not your barter type place.


Cool. I will checkwith them and crysteel both. The mount is still has that new shine, like it was never used. I found a mount, but it is the wrong year ford


----------



## CityGuy

Time for some race day on fs1


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1971610 said:


> Not if you want to get any parts.


that's okay, I can be subtle.... I'm good at subtle.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1971587 said:


> Are you insinuating that I will Drink and Eat my way back to "normal"????
> 
> You are probably correct unless I can get back on the treadmill starting tomorrow.


Cut your portions in half and you have fighting chance.......

Says the fat guy with no willpower.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1971602 said:


> ^^^^
> 
> I think they have a sign posted about swearing too. You are correct, they couldn't be nicer to deal with and you get free jelly beans at the parts counter.


Those aren't jelly beans. They are mind altering pray pills.


----------



## banonea

TWC is has named our storm Thor. Saying that it will drop 2' in Vale,CO tuesday by 5pm


----------



## 09Daxman

banonea;1971434 said:


> did you get my pm?


No I didnt but I'm on my phone. I will check for it on my laptop later


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1971604 said:


> I would say no. I am in there all the time for Blizzard Parts and I doubt they are interested in any used stuff. Their new location is more of a fancy looking showroom, not your barter type place.


They would never take my plows in on trade. Most places won't anymore, unless they already have a buyer in place.

Is it a Fisher mount from the new plow? Or your old Western mount?


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1971629 said:


> They would never take my plows in on trade. Most places won't anymore, unless they already have a buyer in place.
> 
> Is it a Fisher mount from the new plow? Or your old Western mount?


It ia a fisher mount for a chevy that came with the new plow. I need the headlight harness as well, depending on the cost. I can change the harness i got if it is too much, it is very easy to rewire any harness to fit any truck,done it 4 times all ready
The mount is the most important.


----------



## banonea

Michaels in lacrosse will trade mounts for you plus a little cash if you need
They do western but not fisher.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1971637 said:


> It ia a fisher mount for a chevy that came with the new plow. I need the headlight harness as well, depending on the cost. I can change the harness i got if it is too much, it is very easy to rewire any harness to fit any truck,done it 4 times all ready
> The mount is the most important.


I would just take it with. Maybe you luck out and they need the mount for an install.

I would bet 95% against it though.

Maybe they know of someone looking for one.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1971639 said:


> Michaels in lacrosse will trade mounts for you plus a little cash if you need
> They do western but not fisher.


Countryside in Ramsey will do the same, along with PlowWorld

If you get to StoneBrooke, you'll see it's a place like Aspen, Crysteel, those places. New or GTFO.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

this sure seems to have changed

https://www.facebook.com/NWSTwinCities


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1971643 said:


> Countryside in Ramsey will do the same, along with PlowWorld
> 
> If you get to StoneBrooke, you'll see it's a place like Aspen, Crysteel, those places. New or GTFO.


I want to say that a place in Hastings would do the same, but they were a boss dealer. I found that out when I was looking to swap the mount that came with the plow I bought, for one that fit my truck.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like dry air wanting to wrap in, which Novak already mentioned earlier.

Still, light green is 4-5".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

GFS has this......









By 6 am Tuesday morning.

Yellow is 3-4"....


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1971662 said:


> Looks like dry air wanting to wrap in, which Novak already mentioned earlier.
> 
> Still, light green is 4-5".


you got my memo yesterday. .

Although

I said the Arctic air will slamming in


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1971665 said:


> you got my memo yesterday. .
> 
> Although
> 
> I said the Arctic air will slamming in


Yeah, I can see waking up tomorrow and the whole thing is over Jim, Bill and Bano.

Or, I can see waking up to a Winter Storm Warning.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1971679 said:


> Yeah, I can see waking up tomorrow and the whole thing is over Jim, Bill and Bano.
> 
> Or, I can see waking up to a Winter Storm Warning.


Bust or 8"..............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1971689 said:


> Bust or 8"..............


Pretty much where it's at.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;1971484 said:


> Don't get a Warn. I went thru 4 sylonoids on mine within 6 months. A few others I know had the same problem. Get a Superwinch. Much better product and quite a bit cheaper.


I actually found one of those for half the price. Wasn't sure if they were any good or not.

I was looking at this one.

http://www.amazon.com/Superwinch-1135230-handlebar-handheld-synthetic/dp/B003COQAFU/ref=zg_bs_2052940011_12


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I just wish the wind would stop being so cold.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1971697 said:


> I actually found one of those for half the price. Wasn't sure if they were any good or not.
> 
> I was looking at this one.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Superwinch-1135230-handlebar-handheld-synthetic/dp/B003COQAFU/ref=zg_bs_2052940011_12


http://www.amazon.com/Superwinch-1135230-handlebar-handheld-synthetic/dp/B003COQAFU/ref=zg_bs_2052940011_12

I wish links would work better on mobile.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.amazon.com/Superwinch-11...nthetic/dp/B003COQAFU/ref=zg_bs_2052940011_12


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like model consensus??


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1971709 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Superwinch-11...nthetic/dp/B003COQAFU/ref=zg_bs_2052940011_12


For some reason I can never get that to work on my phone.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Easiest way is to copy the link, and post it as a new reply. Then edit the post if you have anything else to say.

If I try to paste the link to a quote of someone else's post, I can get it to work about 60% of the time, but it's very sketchy.


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;1971697 said:


> I actually found one of those for half the price. Wasn't sure if they were any good or not.
> 
> I was looking at this one.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Superwinch-1135230-handlebar-handheld-synthetic/dp/B003COQAFU/ref=zg_bs_2052940011_12


The ones that had Warn all went to Superwinch and are very happy with them. My opinion though would be to get the steel cable instead of the rope. If you're in the woods, the cable doesn't fray when you have to wrap it around a tree.


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ;1971689 said:


> Bust or 8"..............


Yes sir. Bring it on.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1971712 said:


> Looks like model consensus??


Bedides a start time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1971720 said:


> Bedides a start time.


Yeah... That's the question now. Big difference if there's 2-3" on the ground before 6 am than if it's noon.


----------



## CityGuy

Time to go racing. 




Soon as the track dries.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1971743 said:


> Time to go racing.
> 
> Soon as the track dries.


Wet track would be more interesting.


----------



## Camden

Green Grass;1971745 said:


> Wet track would be more interesting.


I agree. So what if it's wet, the best drivers will be able to handle it.


----------



## CityGuy

Here we go..................


----------



## CityGuy

I love how they think 40 is cold. That's a heat wave for us.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1971745 said:


> Wet track would be more interesting.


True. Would lead to more wrecks and that's the only reason to watch.


----------



## CityGuy

From Yuhas:

One of the hardest things in forecasting Snow is trying to explain what it will look like because when you say snow in the weather forecast usually everyone has a different image in their mind as to what that will look like from a few flakes to the 91 Halloween Blizzard. If you don't explain it right ( the snow ) people will think you are wrong with the forecast and we have so many variations of falling snow in this state. A 3" snowfall with temperatures below 28 degrees can bring traffic to a halt because the roads are snowcovered mess while a 6" snowfall at 34 degrees can be nothing more than a wet sloppyfest with minor traffic delays. We will have traffic issues in the Twin Cities mainly in the morning and early afternoon Tuesday due to falling snow then gusty winds will cause some problems mostly in open areas outside the I-494/I-694 loop Tuesday evening.
I am off work this weekend at KSTP but I have been listening to various forecast about the upcoming Tuesday snow and I can tell you some of this is being sold or packaged the wrong way. Yes it will 100% snow on Tuesday. No this will not be a classic +12" March Blizzard. This Tuesday storm is actually for lack of a better word a disheveled mess kind of like me when I don't shave for 3 days. We will have some issues with the weather and the biggest concern will be the strong winds and bitter cold returning Tuesday evening but snow amounts are not going to be high as the storm is moving too fast, lacking moisture and not built right for a monster March storm. A storm moving over Canada at the same time will prevent the storm moving over our Iowa from really cranking up until it merges Wednesday north of Lake Superior but by then it will be well east of this area. Snowfall amounts across Minnesota will mostly be in the 2" to 3" range with some +4" amounts possible mostly along highway US 14 from Redwood Falls to Mankato/Owatonna/Rochester and east into Wisconsin.
So here is how this looks now for the Twin Cities:
Light snow develops late Monday evening after 10pm with many areas waking up Tuesday morning to a coating to 1" of new snow with temperatures in the low 20s and light winds.
Snow picks up during the morning hours Tuesday with heaviest bursts of snow from Mankato to the Twin Cities between 10am and 2pm. Accumulations of 2" to 3" with some isolated +4" amounts to the south of the Metro. Temperatures in the mid to upper 20s with light winds.
Snow will become lighter by 3pm with most of the accumulating snow shifting east into Wisconsin. Temperatures will start falling and winds will begin increasing from the Northwest at 15 to 30 mph by 4pm. Temperatures will fall from mid 20s at 3pm to mid teens by 6pm and near 0 degrees (wind-chills -15 below) by 10pm - it will be very uncomfortable Tuesday evening to be outside because of persistent bitter cold winds. The snow in the Twin Cities should taper off by 5pm.
The strong Northwest winds late Tuesday afternoon through early Wednesday morning could easily cause white out or ground blizzard conditions in open areas especially just west of the Twin Cities. Driving to places like St.Cloud, Hutchinson, Willmar, Redwood Falls, Alexandria, Marshall, New Ulm, Mankato, Fairmont, Albert Lea, Rochester, Owatonna, and into Wisconsin will be most difficult due to blowing snow and bitter cold temperatures. It will be cold Wednesday but driving conditions will be much improved and safer for travel by noon Wednesday in most places. Temperatures Wednesday morning will be around -3 below with wind-chills down to -20 below then highs of 10 degrees Wednesday followed by another below zero morning with lighter winds Thursday ( close to -7 below ). Warms into 20s Thursday. Hopefully this will be the last below zero readings of the Winter.
Finally warms Friday close to 40 degrees! Daylight Saving Time Starts next weekend and maybe 50 degree weather March 12! Jonathan Yuhas


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;1971756 said:


> From Yuhas:
> 
> One of the hardest things in forecasting Snow is trying to explain what it will look like because when you say snow in the weather forecast usually everyone has a different image in their mind as to what that will look like from a few flakes to the 91 Halloween Blizzard. If you don't explain it right ( the snow ) people will think you are wrong with the forecast and we have so many variations of falling snow in this state. A 3" snowfall with temperatures below 28 degrees can bring traffic to a halt because the roads are snowcovered mess while a 6" snowfall at 34 degrees can be nothing more than a wet sloppyfest with minor traffic delays. We will have traffic issues in the Twin Cities mainly in the morning and early afternoon Tuesday due to falling snow then gusty winds will cause some problems mostly in open areas outside the I-494/I-694 loop Tuesday evening.
> I am off work this weekend at KSTP but I have been listening to various forecast about the upcoming Tuesday snow and I can tell you some of this is being sold or packaged the wrong way. Yes it will 100% snow on Tuesday. No this will not be a classic +12" March Blizzard. This Tuesday storm is actually for lack of a better word a disheveled mess kind of like me when I don't shave for 3 days. We will have some issues with the weather and the biggest concern will be the strong winds and bitter cold returning Tuesday evening but snow amounts are not going to be high as the storm is moving too fast, lacking moisture and not built right for a monster March storm. A storm moving over Canada at the same time will prevent the storm moving over our Iowa from really cranking up until it merges Wednesday north of Lake Superior but by then it will be well east of this area. Snowfall amounts across Minnesota will mostly be in the 2" to 3" range with some +4" amounts possible mostly along highway US 14 from Redwood Falls to Mankato/Owatonna/Rochester and east into Wisconsin.
> So here is how this looks now for the Twin Cities:
> Light snow develops late Monday evening after 10pm with many areas waking up Tuesday morning to a coating to 1" of new snow with temperatures in the low 20s and light winds.
> Snow picks up during the morning hours Tuesday with heaviest bursts of snow from Mankato to the Twin Cities between 10am and 2pm. Accumulations of 2" to 3" with some isolated +4" amounts to the south of the Metro. Temperatures in the mid to upper 20s with light winds.
> Snow will become lighter by 3pm with most of the accumulating snow shifting east into Wisconsin. Temperatures will start falling and winds will begin increasing from the Northwest at 15 to 30 mph by 4pm. Temperatures will fall from mid 20s at 3pm to mid teens by 6pm and near 0 degrees (wind-chills -15 below) by 10pm - it will be very uncomfortable Tuesday evening to be outside because of persistent bitter cold winds. The snow in the Twin Cities should taper off by 5pm.
> The strong Northwest winds late Tuesday afternoon through early Wednesday morning could easily cause white out or ground blizzard conditions in open areas especially just west of the Twin Cities. Driving to places like St.Cloud, Hutchinson, Willmar, Redwood Falls, Alexandria, Marshall, New Ulm, Mankato, Fairmont, Albert Lea, Rochester, Owatonna, and into Wisconsin will be most difficult due to blowing snow and bitter cold temperatures. It will be cold Wednesday but driving conditions will be much improved and safer for travel by noon Wednesday in most places. Temperatures Wednesday morning will be around -3 below with wind-chills down to -20 below then highs of 10 degrees Wednesday followed by another below zero morning with lighter winds Thursday ( close to -7 below ). Warms into 20s Thursday. Hopefully this will be the last below zero readings of the Winter.
> Finally warms Friday close to 40 degrees! Daylight Saving Time Starts next weekend and maybe 50 degree weather March 12! Jonathan Yuhas


Well heck......I should a just saved the $400 and not put the new edges on.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BTW, the new zombies is probably the best zombies produced.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1971761 said:


> Well heck......I should a just saved the $400 and not put the new edges on.


Well remember it's just 1 persons thoughts on this.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

CityGuy;1971756 said:


> From Yuhas:
> 
> One of the hardest things in forecasting Snow is trying to explain what it will look like because when you say snow in the weather forecast usually everyone has a different image in their mind as to what that will look like from a few flakes to the 91 Halloween Blizzard. If you don't explain it right ( the snow ) people will think you are wrong with the forecast and we have so many variations of falling snow in this state. A 3" snowfall with temperatures below 28 degrees can bring traffic to a halt because the roads are snowcovered mess while a 6" snowfall at 34 degrees can be nothing more than a wet sloppyfest with minor traffic delays. We will have traffic issues in the Twin Cities mainly in the morning and early afternoon Tuesday due to falling snow then gusty winds will cause some problems mostly in open areas outside the I-494/I-694 loop Tuesday evening.
> I am off work this weekend at KSTP but I have been listening to various forecast about the upcoming Tuesday snow and I can tell you some of this is being sold or packaged the wrong way. Yes it will 100% snow on Tuesday. No this will not be a classic +12" March Blizzard. This Tuesday storm is actually for lack of a better word a disheveled mess kind of like me when I don't shave for 3 days. We will have some issues with the weather and the biggest concern will be the strong winds and bitter cold returning Tuesday evening but snow amounts are not going to be high as the storm is moving too fast, lacking moisture and not built right for a monster March storm. A storm moving over Canada at the same time will prevent the storm moving over our Iowa from really cranking up until it merges Wednesday north of Lake Superior but by then it will be well east of this area. Snowfall amounts across Minnesota will mostly be in the 2" to 3" range with some +4" amounts possible mostly along highway US 14 from Redwood Falls to Mankato/Owatonna/Rochester and east into Wisconsin.
> So here is how this looks now for the Twin Cities:
> Light snow develops late Monday evening after 10pm with many areas waking up Tuesday morning to a coating to 1" of new snow with temperatures in the low 20s and light winds.
> Snow picks up during the morning hours Tuesday with heaviest bursts of snow from Mankato to the Twin Cities between 10am and 2pm. Accumulations of 2" to 3" with some isolated +4" amounts to the south of the Metro. Temperatures in the mid to upper 20s with light winds.
> Snow will become lighter by 3pm with most of the accumulating snow shifting east into Wisconsin. Temperatures will start falling and winds will begin increasing from the Northwest at 15 to 30 mph by 4pm. Temperatures will fall from mid 20s at 3pm to mid teens by 6pm and near 0 degrees (wind-chills -15 below) by 10pm - it will be very uncomfortable Tuesday evening to be outside because of persistent bitter cold winds. The snow in the Twin Cities should taper off by 5pm.
> The strong Northwest winds late Tuesday afternoon through early Wednesday morning could easily cause white out or ground blizzard conditions in open areas especially just west of the Twin Cities. Driving to places like St.Cloud, Hutchinson, Willmar, Redwood Falls, Alexandria, Marshall, New Ulm, Mankato, Fairmont, Albert Lea, Rochester, Owatonna, and into Wisconsin will be most difficult due to blowing snow and bitter cold temperatures. It will be cold Wednesday but driving conditions will be much improved and safer for travel by noon Wednesday in most places. Temperatures Wednesday morning will be around -3 below with wind-chills down to -20 below then highs of 10 degrees Wednesday followed by another below zero morning with lighter winds Thursday ( close to -7 below ). Warms into 20s Thursday. Hopefully this will be the last below zero readings of the Winter.
> Finally warms Friday close to 40 degrees! Daylight Saving Time Starts next weekend and maybe 50 degree weather March 12! Jonathan Yuhas


Good lord, I can't start a new novel just yet.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;1971766 said:


> Well remember it's just 1 persons thoughts on this.


No I know....it's about what I see. Most of the models show snow for about 6 hours. Even if it snowed an inch an hour (not going to happen) that would only be 6".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm interested to see if the blob to the west diminishes as well bringing in the cold air down from Canada faster or if it increases at 530 this afternoon.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I was hoping quality was going to buy this trailer of mine so I didn't have to go by tabs for before it snowed again. I guess I have to do that tomorrow.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22;1971772 said:


> I was hoping quality was going to buy this trailer of mine so I didn't have to go by tabs for before it snowed again. I guess I have to do that tomorrow.


Aw, crap...I need Tabs!!!

Truck/trailer/ etc.etc. Glad I got a $30.00 check for my receivables yesterday. Do they do installment payment on tabs?
Stupid Winter.


----------



## Green Grass

MNPLOWCO;1971775 said:


> Aw, crap...I need Tabs!!!
> 
> Truck/trailer/ etc.etc. Glad I got a $30.00 check for my receivables yesterday. Do they do installment payment on tabs?
> Stupid Winter.


I went and did everything on Friday.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Green Grass;1971778 said:


> I went and did everything on Friday.


48 hours more proactive than me!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO;1971775 said:


> Aw, crap...I need Tabs!!!
> 
> Truck/trailer/ etc.etc. Glad I got a $30.00 check for my receivables yesterday. Do they do installment payment on tabs?
> Stupid Winter.


My wife's Durango, $446
My '13 Ram, $456.

I went to buy tabs for an '01 that needed them, plus the tabs for my '14. I also lost the front plate on my '14, it tore off.

For new plates, plus the tabs for the '01 and the '14, $199.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22;1971783 said:


> My wife's Durango, $446
> My '13 Ram, $456.
> 
> I went to buy tabs for an '01 that needed them, plus the tabs for my '14. I also lost the front plate on my '14, it tore off.
> 
> For new plates, plus the tabs for the '01 and the '14, $199.


I know!!! RE-finance the home to keep the state awash in cash!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Considering her Durango was almost the same as my '14 Laramie, I should have just bought her a new pickup instead.

Throw a mount and harness on it and it's another backup.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wife has stuff coming out both ends. I might have to check her calendar against SSS's.


----------



## banonea

Camden;1971595 said:


> I don't know what you need so I'll just link to some that I found...
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/pts/4869527786.html
> 
> http://desmoines.craigslist.org/pts/4878456026.html
> 
> http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/pts/4885486199.html
> 
> http://nmi.craigslist.org/pts/4872257591.html
> 
> http://annarbor.craigslist.org/pts/4858290009.html
> 
> http://mansfield.craigslist.org/pts/4885003278.html


Looked at all of those.....but thanks for lookingThumbs Up need for a 2011 f350


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1971783 said:


> My wife's Durango, $446
> My '13 Ram, $456.
> 
> I went to buy tabs for an '01 that needed them, plus the tabs for my '14. I also lost the front plate on my '14, it tore off.
> 
> For new plates, plus the tabs for the '01 and the '14, $199.


My 13 tabs 3 trailers and my DL less then $200


----------



## Camden

banonea;1971788 said:


> Looked at all of those.....but thanks for lookingThumbs Up need for a 2011 f350


You're welcome. I was kind of hoping you'd find something in Michigan so I could pay you to bring something back for me


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I wonder if I swapped out axles from a one ton, if I could convince them to put Y plates on the Durango?


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1971763 said:


> BTW, the new zombies is probably the best zombies produced.


On cod? They finally have a dl for it? I can't stop playing nhl, but I may have to check that out as I love me some zombie action.


----------



## Camden

My tractor left the dealership in Quebec last Wednesday and they said the trucker would call me the day before delivery. He STILL hasn't called :crying:

I could've driven that thing here by now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1971797 said:


> On cod? They finally have a dl for it? I can't stop playing nhl, but I may have to check that out as I love me some zombie action.


It's on Advanced Warfare. DLC came out for PS4 on Friday.


----------



## IDST

LwnmwrMan22;1971783 said:


> My wife's Durango, $446
> My '13 Ram, $456.
> 
> I went to buy tabs for an '01 that needed them, plus the tabs for my '14. I also lost the front plate on my '14, it tore off.
> 
> For new plates, plus the tabs for the '01 and the '14, $199.


How are your Ram tabs so expensive? I just did my 14 F350 and they where 137.50


----------



## CityGuy

Hey Green heard a rumor that Dodge gives like 3000 off or something like that to FF? Any truth to that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jagext;1971802 said:


> How are your Ram tabs so expensive? I just did my 14 F350 and they where 137.50


'13 is only a 2500. Last time. Here on out all 3500's. When I bought the '13, it was impossible to find a 3500 with a gas engine.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1971803 said:


> Hey Green heard a rumor that Dodge gives like 3000 off or something like that to FF? Any truth to that.


Negative not that I have ever heard of.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1971805 said:


> Negative not that I have ever heard of.


Ok a google search brings back dealer specific rebates for it. Must be a "local" thing then.
One of our new guys claimed he got 3000 off at Burnsville on his new one as a firefighter.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1971800 said:


> It's on Advanced Warfare. DLC came out for PS4 on Friday.


Thanks downloading now. Looks like a big file, this will take a while.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1971772 said:


> I was hoping quality was going to buy this trailer of mine so I didn't have to go by tabs for before it snowed again. I guess I have to do that tomorrow.


You should have sold it to me when I asked. Now with my issues going on, I spent about 15k since last Friday. This was cash money. Its not a divorce either.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1971791 said:


> My 13 tabs 3 trailers and my DL less then $200


I was surprised 3 trailers and 2 trucks was only $249


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1971712 said:


> Looks like model consensus??


Looks like it


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1971730 said:


> Yeah... That's the question now. Big difference if there's 2-3" on the ground before 6 am than if it's noon.


For sure... It would be nice to wait and have it snow during the day rather than start at 3am...


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1971756 said:


> From Yuhas:
> 
> One of the hardest things in forecasting Snow is trying to explain what it will look like because when you say snow in the weather forecast usually everyone has a different image in their mind as to what that will look like from a few flakes to the 91 Halloween Blizzard. If you don't explain it right ( the snow ) people will think you are wrong with the forecast and we have so many variations of falling snow in this state. A 3" snowfall with temperatures below 28 degrees can bring traffic to a halt because the roads are snowcovered mess while a 6" snowfall at 34 degrees can be nothing more than a wet sloppyfest with minor traffic delays. We will have traffic issues in the Twin Cities mainly in the morning and early afternoon Tuesday due to falling snow then gusty winds will cause some problems mostly in open areas outside the I-494/I-694 loop Tuesday evening.
> I am off work this weekend at KSTP but I have been listening to various forecast about the upcoming Tuesday snow and I can tell you some of this is being sold or packaged the wrong way. Yes it will 100% snow on Tuesday. No this will not be a classic +12" March Blizzard. This Tuesday storm is actually for lack of a better word a disheveled mess kind of like me when I don't shave for 3 days. We will have some issues with the weather and the biggest concern will be the strong winds and bitter cold returning Tuesday evening but snow amounts are not going to be high as the storm is moving too fast, lacking moisture and not built right for a monster March storm. A storm moving over Canada at the same time will prevent the storm moving over our Iowa from really cranking up until it merges Wednesday north of Lake Superior but by then it will be well east of this area. Snowfall amounts across Minnesota will mostly be in the 2" to 3" range with some +4" amounts possible mostly along highway US 14 from Redwood Falls to Mankato/Owatonna/Rochester and east into Wisconsin.
> So here is how this looks now for the Twin Cities:
> Light snow develops late Monday evening after 10pm with many areas waking up Tuesday morning to a coating to 1" of new snow with temperatures in the low 20s and light winds.
> Snow picks up during the morning hours Tuesday with heaviest bursts of snow from Mankato to the Twin Cities between 10am and 2pm. Accumulations of 2" to 3" with some isolated +4" amounts to the south of the Metro. Temperatures in the mid to upper 20s with light winds.
> Snow will become lighter by 3pm with most of the accumulating snow shifting east into Wisconsin. Temperatures will start falling and winds will begin increasing from the Northwest at 15 to 30 mph by 4pm. Temperatures will fall from mid 20s at 3pm to mid teens by 6pm and near 0 degrees (wind-chills -15 below) by 10pm - it will be very uncomfortable Tuesday evening to be outside because of persistent bitter cold winds. The snow in the Twin Cities should taper off by 5pm.
> The strong Northwest winds late Tuesday afternoon through early Wednesday morning could easily cause white out or ground blizzard conditions in open areas especially just west of the Twin Cities. Driving to places like St.Cloud, Hutchinson, Willmar, Redwood Falls, Alexandria, Marshall, New Ulm, Mankato, Fairmont, Albert Lea, Rochester, Owatonna, and into Wisconsin will be most difficult due to blowing snow and bitter cold temperatures. It will be cold Wednesday but driving conditions will be much improved and safer for travel by noon Wednesday in most places. Temperatures Wednesday morning will be around -3 below with wind-chills down to -20 below then highs of 10 degrees Wednesday followed by another below zero morning with lighter winds Thursday ( close to -7 below ). Warms into 20s Thursday. Hopefully this will be the last below zero readings of the Winter.
> Finally warms Friday close to 40 degrees! Daylight Saving Time Starts next weekend and maybe 50 degree weather March 12! Jonathan Yuhas


Interesting take on it...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1971804 said:


> '13 is only a 2500. Last time. Here on out all 3500's. When I bought the '13, it was impossible to find a 3500 with a gas engine.


That's what I ran into... it was hard to find a gas 1 ton... it's nice to have the 1 tons for the cheaper tabs


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1971826 said:


> That's what I ran into... it was hard to find a gas 1 ton... it's nice to have the 1 tons for the cheaper tabs


the reason I always buy a 3500 over a 2500.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1971814 said:


> You should have sold it to me when I asked. Now with my issues going on, I spent about 15k since last Friday. This was cash money. Its not a divorce either.


That's too bad... hope everything is okay


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1971708 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Superwinch-1135230-handlebar-handheld-synthetic/dp/B003COQAFU/ref=zg_bs_2052940011_12
> 
> I wish links would work better on mobile.


Do this without the period and it will fix your link. [.url]link[/url]
Of course link being your link text.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;1971807 said:


> Ok a google search brings back dealer specific rebates for it. Must be a "local" thing then.
> One of our new guys claimed he got 3000 off at Burnsville on his new one as a firefighter.


There is an "upfit" rebate that you get for using truck for different stuff.

Either that or maybe Burnsville is higher priced and the dealer takes $3000 for "service" people.

Can't think of the right word there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1971814 said:


> You should have sold it to me when I asked. Now with my issues going on, I spent about 15k since last Friday. This was cash money. Its not a divorce either.


Good thing I didn't, sounds like you could use the extra $2,000.

Like I said, it's not really for sale, but if someone wants it, it's for sale.


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;1971716 said:


> The ones that had Warn all went to Superwinch and are very happy with them. My opinion though would be to get the steel cable instead of the rope. If you're in the woods, the cable doesn't fray when you have to wrap it around a tree.


If you use it for a plow get the belt type you put on a boat trailer. The cable or synthetic don't like the constant bending of the in and out.


----------



## Green Grass

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/pts/4873402788.html

for Lawnmwr.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1971831 said:


> That's too bad... hope everything is okay


it will be. I will fill everyone here in on it when things are settled down


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1971830 said:


> the reason I always buy a 3500 over a 2500.


And now that they are putting 6.4's in 3500's, I will do the same.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1971837 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/pts/4873402788.html
> 
> for Lawnmwr.


Kinda high. Like I said the other day, I know a deal on a bumper when I see one.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1971835 said:


> Good thing I didn't, sounds like you could use the extra $2,000.
> 
> Like I said, it's not really for sale, but if someone wants it, it's for sale.


that is true


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1971842 said:


> Kinda high. Like I said the other day, I know a deal on a bumper when I see one.


I knew that you would be the expert!


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;1971823 said:


> Interesting take on it...


To boring for me.....lol

I still have the moisture split with pr holding

East of dj is still contentious
If the Arctic air catches up.... watchout


----------



## DDB

LwnmwrMan22;1971840 said:


> And now that they are putting 6.4's in 3500's, I will do the same.


I do like that the 2500's can be under 10k and then I don't have to worry about all the logs books etc. My chev is 9500GVW.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1971843 said:


> that is true


See??? Everything has their reasons.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

DDB;1971848 said:


> I do like that the 2500's can be under 10k and then I don't have to worry about all the logs books etc. My chev is 9500GVW.


That's true too. Then you go back to what Snowman55 was posting about last week.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1971796 said:


> I wonder if I swapped out axles from a one ton, if I could convince them to put Y plates on the Durango?


You can tag it for whatever you want. Little hint, if you tag stuff at 15k instead of 12k it's cheaper. Don't ask I don't know why


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Forest Lake is down from Around 1 / 2-4" to less than one / 1-3".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1971856 said:


> You can tag it for whatever you want. Little hint, if you tag stuff at 15k instead of 12k it's cheaper. Don't ask I don't know why


You know how many times I would be stopped for stolen plates if I tried to put Y plates on my Durango?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1971857 said:


> Forest Lake is down from Around 1 / 2-4" to less than one / 1-3".


Looks like everyone downtown north is.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1971858 said:


> You know how many times I would be stopped for stolen plates if I tried to put Y plates on my Durango?


You could do it on the trucks though


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Speaking of trucks I was pricing them on Friday. Jebus cripes! Selling 3 and getting 2 new.


----------



## Green Grass

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1971856 said:


> You can tag it for whatever you want. Little hint, if you tag stuff at 15k instead of 12k it's cheaper. Don't ask I don't know why


It gets cheaper till you get to semis.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1971857 said:


> Forest Lake is down from Around 1 / 2-4" to less than one / 1-3".


Just means storm is slowing
Arctic air just might catch it
Near you....¿


----------



## DDB

LwnmwrMan22;1971853 said:


> That's true too. Then you go back to what Snowman55 was posting about last week.


Do you know if it's 10k and above OR above 10k? Asking because it seems a lot of the dodges are 10k exactly. I really like the new gas motor in the dodges but may get another chev to avoid the laws if it applies to 10k and above.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1971865 said:


> Speaking of trucks I was pricing them on Friday. Jebus cripes! Selling 3 and getting 2 new


I've seriously thought about selling my '06 and both my '01s with the plows.

I would have enough to buy a new 4500 straight up, then look for a couple of more beaters through the year.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1971871 said:


> I've seriously thought about selling my '06 and both my '01s with the plows.
> 
> I would have enough to buy a new 4500 straight up, then look for a couple of more beaters through the year.


That might be a great option.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Waiting for the new FD to come out....


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1971833 said:


> There is an "upfit" rebate that you get for using truck for different stuff.
> 
> Either that or maybe Burnsville is higher priced and the dealer takes $3000 for "service" people.
> 
> Can't think of the right word there.


I found lots of links for military and old ones for fire, ems, pd. Just nothing current.


----------



## unit28

Hmmmmm.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

DDB;1971848 said:


> I do like that the 2500's can be under 10k and then I don't have to worry about all the logs books etc. My chev is 9500GVW.


Wait what? I thought if you did work within 150 air miles you didn't need log books...?


----------



## CityGuy

Still less than 1 and 1-3 per nws. 


I hope this doesn't bust.


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1971889 said:


> Wait what? I thought if you did work within 150 air miles you didn't need log books...?


This?................I have only been asked once for them. I said "we don't travel over 150 miles and we return to the same location every day/night."

He said" oh....ok"


----------



## NorthernProServ

NorthernProServ;1971893 said:


> This?................I have only been asked once for them. I said "we don't travel over 150 miles and we return to the same location every day/night."
> 
> He said" oh....ok"





> How must a driver operating a vehicle not requiring a CDL track their hours if they do not travel in excess of 150 air mile radius from the normal work location?
> The driver of a property-carrying commercial motor vehicle that does not require a CDL for operation and who operate within a 150 air-mile radius of their normal work reporting location is not required to maintain a logbook if all of the following requirements are met:
> • The driver returns to their normal work reporting location at the end of each tour of duty;
> • The driver does not exceed 11 hours maximum driving time following 10 consecutive hours off-duty;
> • The driver does not drive after the 14th hour after coming on duty five days a week or after the 16th hour after coming on duty two days a week; and
> • The employer maintains and retains accurate time records for a period of six months showing the time the duty period began, ended, and total hours on duty each day in place of RODS.


https://dps.mn.gov/divisions/msp/commercial-vehicles/Pages/faqs.aspx


----------



## SSS Inc.

New NAM looks like more fun.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;1971899 said:


> New NAM looks like more fun.


Of course right after the new FD from NWS saying 3" at best for the TC.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;1971899 said:


> New NAM looks like more fun.


Lets hope this is right!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Down to less than 1" and 1-3"....

Lame!


----------



## albhb3

well that's one way to destroy a bunch of money


----------



## NorthernProServ

Dahl

Right now it looks as though the amounts will be fairly light, probably falling in the 2 to 4 inch category. Again, which has been the case most of the winter, it's going to be the timing that causes the problems, not the amount of snow. 

Highs by the end of the week should be pushing into the mid 30s, with 40s possible by the weekend. The long range seems to be pointing at that type of pattern sticking around for a while as well, which could mean we'll have an above average March. If that's what you'd like to see, keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## albhb3

I told you guys coating to an inch


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1971899 said:


> New NAM looks like more fun.


Agreed......


----------



## NorthernProServ

We should have been in a watch already if it was going to happen....


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1971913 said:


> We should have been in a watch already if it was going to happen....


Shows how skeptical/gun shy NWS is I suppose


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1971899 said:


> New NAM looks like more fun.


Meteo only has it up to 4".


----------



## cbservicesllc

Apparently that track worker couldn't lay off the sauce till after the race...


----------



## albhb3

cbservicesllc;1971919 said:


> Apparently that track worker couldn't lay off the sauce till after the race...


remember they're not use to the freezing cold temps pfffftttttt 44* and I would be in shorts


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1971918 said:


> Meteo only has it up to 4".


You must keep changing ratios... Before you said model consensus is 3" so I changed to 15:1... Now you say 4" which is like 12:1... I have 4.5" at the NWS rate of 15:1... Turn on your blinker next time! Thumbs Up :laughing:


----------



## Bill1090

Nws app lowered me to 2-4.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1971921 said:


> You must keep changing ratios... Before you said model consensus is 3" so I changed to 15:1... Now you say 4" which is like 12:1... I have 4.5" at the NWS rate of 15:1... Turn on your blinker next time! Thumbs Up :laughing:


That's what I was wondering. He's all over the map.

+ I said more not tons more Lwnmwr.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1971921 said:


> You must keep changing ratios... Before you said model consensus is 3" so I changed to 15:1... Now you say 4" which is like 12:1... I have 4.5" at the NWS rate of 15:1... Turn on your blinker next time! Thumbs Up :laughing:


I haven't kept with their ratio changes.

And yeah, model consensus at 3". 2.5" is more or less than 3".


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1971925 said:


> That's what I was wondering. He's all over the map.
> 
> + I said more not tons more Lwnmwr.


Actually NWS is at like 13.333333:1


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1971906 said:


> Down to less than 1" and 1-3"....
> 
> Lame!


Bust......


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1971927 said:


> I haven't kept with their ratio changes.
> 
> And yeah, model consensus at 3". 2.5" is more or less than 3".


Just giving you cafe there Lwnmwrman... Kinda hope I get to plow with this DXT before it gets thrown in the back of the shop...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1971931 said:


> Just giving you cafe there Lwnmwrman... Kinda hope I get to plow with this DXT before it gets thrown in the back of the shop...


When did you get a DXT?

And I thought I was at 13:1??

Edit...I checked, 13:1. So I'm closer than you schmucks!! FOUR INCHES!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1971932 said:


> When did you get a DXT?
> 
> And I thought I was at 13:1??
> 
> Edit...I checked, 13:1. So I'm closer than you schmucks!! FOUR INCHES!!!!


Take compaction off. I don't know how you can stand looking at that thing with the compaction on.


----------



## qualitycut

New gfs dropped


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1971936 said:


> Take compaction off. I don't know how you can stand looking at that thing with the compaction on.


With the cold, everything gets compacted. Know what I mean Vern??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1971937 said:


> New gfs dropped


K probably cause it's over me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Next week it'll be this light out at 7:30 pm. Good luck getting kids to bed early.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1971939 said:


> K probably cause it's over me.


Yup pretty dramatic shifts the last couple days


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1971941 said:


> Yup pretty dramatic shifts the last couple days


Back and forth, back and forth.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1971938 said:


> With the cold, everything gets compacted. Know what I mean Vern??


Vern???? Not me.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1971943 said:


>


Lame......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Giggles went with the GFS and NAM. 3-6" most to the NW of the cities.


----------



## qualitycut

Locals show it starting around 330am and gone by noon.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1971945 said:


> Vern???? Not me.


Don't tell me you're too young to remember Ernest goes to Camp??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery -

I'm the same name on PS4 as here if you send me a friend request. I'll shoot some Zombies with ya to play ya in NHL.


----------



## CityGuy

New HTH tonight at 9 as long as storm coverage doesn't get in the way.


----------



## CityGuy

I hope this storm shifts back over us. I really want to push 1 more time this year.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1971932 said:


> When did you get a DXT?
> 
> And I thought I was at 13:1??
> 
> Edit...I checked, 13:1. So I'm closer than you schmucks!! FOUR INCHES!!!!


When did I get it or when did I pay for it...? 

I put money down in November when I knew I was getting a new truck, then about half in December... Then it didn't snow and people weren't in a hurry to pay, plus I didn't want it on credit... Now last week I bit the bullet... 9'2" DXT... Just plain red though, nothing fancy like you and North Pro... Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1971936 said:


> Take compaction off. I don't know how you can stand looking at that thing with the compaction on.


Isn't compaction more realistic though?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1971955 said:


> Greenery -
> 
> I'm the same name on PS4 as here if you send me a friend request. I'll shoot some Zombies with ya to play ya in NHL.


Man now I want a PS4...


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1971952 said:


> Don't tell me you're too young to remember Ernest goes to Camp??


I watched a lot of Ernest movies. I guess I didn't make that connection.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1971968 said:


> I watched a lot of Ernest movies. I guess I didn't make that connection.


I like to keep things obscure at times, keeps people on their toes.

Unless we're talking weather, then I'm no unit.

And you really think I thought your name was Vern?? After ALL we've been through??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1971966 said:


> Man now I want a PS4...


Best Buy is still open. Just use my pass code so I get your reward points.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1971960 said:


> I hope this storm shifts back over us. I really want to push 1 more time this year.


Oh I think we'll all be pushing


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Guarantee I wake up to a warning.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1971976 said:


> Oh I think we'll all be pushing


I just hope it doesn't do the usual 1 inch thing like most every other storm.


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1971962 said:


> When did I get it or when did I pay for it...?
> 
> I put money down in November when I knew I was getting a new truck, then about half in December... Then it didn't snow and people weren't in a hurry to pay, plus I didn't want it on credit... Now last week I bit the bullet... 9'2" DXT... Just plain red though, nothing fancy like you and North Pro... Thumbs Up


I'm kicking tires on a new plow and truck. Did you do price difference between the vxt and dxt both stainless and red? If so would you share numbers. It takes me forever to make decisions. Ive been truck shopping for almost a year now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1971989 said:


> I'm kicking tires on a new plow and truck. Did you do price difference between the vxt and dxt both stainless and red? If so would you share numbers. It takes me forever to make decisions. Ive been truck shopping for almost a year now


Wilcox just had an ad for plow ready trucks for $32,889.

The price between red and stainless is about $500.

Vxt to Dxt is about $800 if remember, so to go from a red VXT to a Stainless DXT is about $1200 +/-, if I remember right.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1971989 said:


> I'm kicking tires on a new plow and truck. Did you do price difference between the vxt and dxt both stainless and red? If so would you share numbers. It takes me forever to make decisions. Ive been truck shopping for almost a year now


I didn't price check because all they had left was a red DXT when I put money down... That's when all the vendors were backlogged because of our early season and Buffalo's snow


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1971991 said:


> Wilcox just had an ad for plow ready trucks for $32,889.
> 
> The price between red and stainless is about $500.
> 
> Vxt to Dxt is about $800 if remember, so to go from a red VXT to a Stainless DXT is about $1200 +/-, if I remember right.


That sounds about right, Ranger I can PM you firm numbers from Snowplows Plus when I get into the office tomorrow morning...


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1971941 said:


> Yup pretty dramatic shifts the last couple days


depends what yall look at

gems been consistent


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1971978 said:


> Guarantee I wake up to a warning.


advisory. .

my guess

then blizzard warning


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1971991 said:


> Wilcox just had an ad for plow ready trucks for $32,889.
> 
> The price between red and stainless is about $500.
> 
> Vxt to Dxt is about $800 if remember, so to go from a red VXT to a Stainless DXT is about $1200 +/-, if I remember right.





cbservicesllc;1971992 said:


> I didn't price check because all they had left was a red DXT when I put money down... That's when all the vendors were backlogged because of our early season and Buffalo's snow


I'll have to look at wilcox again. Last time I talked to them they wouldnt sell me one with the plow on it but would send it out and have one put on with the back log I didnt wanna mess with it


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1971994 said:


> That sounds about right, Ranger I can PM you firm numbers from Snowplows Plus when I get into the office tomorrow morning...


You dont have to, I think lawn got close enough. I'm a tire kicker waiting to pounce on that deal. I dont "need" a new truck plow just want one so time is no big deal. I will need something for tax reasons before the end of the year. Looking at a few options besides a truck. I havent had payments in 2 years now and kinda like it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;1971982 said:


> I just hope it doesn't do the usual 1 inch thing like most every other storm.


Ain't gotta worry about that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1972004 said:


> I'll have to look at wilcox again. Last time I talked to them they wouldnt sell me one with the plow on it but would send it out and have one put on with the back log I didnt wanna mess with it


Yeah, the won't sell their plow truck, just they have trucks that are "plow ready".


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1972011 said:


> Ain't gotta worry about that.


Agreed... Like I said, we'll all be plowing


----------



## Ranger620

What do you guys like abut the dxt over the vxt? Is it just the trip edge??


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1972020 said:


> What do you guys like abut the dxt over the vxt? Is it just the trip edge??


it really is just the trip edge... Lwnmwrman says it's like plowing on a pillow


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1972024 said:


> it really is just the trip edge... Lwnmwrman says it's like plowing on a pillow


That statement is pushing it lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Djagusch says the same thing.

He has two now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger------

http://www.jeffbelzer.com/New-2015-RAM-3500-SLT-Minneapolis-MN/vd/23919879


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger ------

http://www.dodgeofburnsville.com/in...SRT-Viper-GTS-BLOOMINGTON-MN/vehicleid/821110


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Can I get so lucky as to have the NAM split around me?


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1972030 said:


> Djagusch says the same thing.
> 
> He has two now.


Actually 3 now. Basically when your lifting over a curb the trip is nice if your not high enough yet. Sort of flicks over the curb. Lot easier on the truck.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1972043 said:


> Ranger ------
> 
> http://www.dodgeofburnsville.com/in...SRT-Viper-GTS-BLOOMINGTON-MN/vehicleid/821110


What? I thought they quit making the Viper!?!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

No yellows in the GFS like there used to be. AT least not in MN.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1972051 said:


> Actually 3 now. Basically when your lifting over a curb the trip is nice if your not high enough yet. Sort of flicks over the curb. Lot easier on the truck.


Ummmm..... are you holding out on me?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This has changed. Before there was virtually no chance in 4"+ in MN


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snowfall greater than 1". Pretty sure everyone's going to be plowing.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1972054 said:


> Ummmm..... are you holding out on me?


Your getting forgetful in your old age. Both dodges have 8.2, the 08 f word has a 9.2. chevys have the 8.2 flat tops due to weight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ah yes... forgot you bought that Ford.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1972052 said:


> What? I thought they quit making the Viper!?!


We just sold one for $125000. They started making them for 2014


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1972067 said:


> Ah yes... forgot you bought that Ford.


No need for you two to swear!


----------



## SSS Inc.

.....................


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1972068 said:


> We just sold one for $125000. They started making them for 2014


What was your commission on it?


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1972073 said:


> What was your commission on it?


I wish....


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1972070 said:


> .....................


Good point!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I can watch some of these models all day. Mesmerizing.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1972081 said:


> I can watch some of these models all day. Mesmerizing.


You mean the one's that give you the least snow possible?


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1972024 said:


> it really is just the trip edge... Lwnmwrman says it's like plowing on a pillow





LwnmwrMan22;1972030 said:


> Djagusch says the same thing.
> 
> He has two now.


I would agree also....

Had VXT's last year, now 2 DXT's, worth every penny more.

Have made the VXT's trip pretty good on some expansion joints, the same spots now the DXT's just "pop" right over. Huge difference.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

watched 50 shades of grey with the wife today. Wasn't bad, but some of the stuff in there makes my head shake


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1972078 said:


> Good point!


Thanks!

I was trying to show Lwnboi that he isn't that only one that can post animated gifs from a certain website but my attempt to edit parts of it failed. Working on a new one now.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1972092 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I was trying to show Lwnboi that he isn't that only one that can post animated gifs from a certain website but my attempt to edit parts of it failed. Working on a new one now.


I saw it say something toward the end of the loop but couldn't make it out.


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1972095 said:


> I saw it say something toward the end of the loop but couldn't make it out.


Too small. Plus it looped once and stopped on my computer.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bye Bye NAM. Oh how I once loved thee.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1972081 said:


> I can watch some of these models all day. Mesmerizing.


Is the VS replay on again?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1972092 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I was trying to show Lwnboi that he isn't that only one that can post animated gifs from a certain website but my attempt to edit parts of it failed. Working on a new one now.


I was wondering where you were getting the midwest with the numbers on it.

Took me a while to mess around.

I suppose, now my oldest is sick, along with my wife. They're quarantined in the bedroom. I suppose I better get the youngest to bed, then shoot some zombies until 10:30ish.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1972096 said:


> Too small. Plus it looped once and stopped on my computer.


You mean after the edit??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1972098 said:


> Bye Bye NAM. Oh how I once loved thee.


It'll be back tomorrow night.

It's just wandering north, as it has wanted to drift south.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1972034 said:


> Ranger------
> 
> http://www.jeffbelzer.com/New-2015-RAM-3500-SLT-Minneapolis-MN/vd/23919879


I want regular cab. I think I'm the only guy plowing with one anymore. I only have one 4 door and its more my personal truck. Next 4 door will be loaded with leather and all the bells and whistles like I have now. I used to haul the skid with it that way I didn't have to disconnect since there's no plow on it but I really don't move the skid or tractor any more.


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1972098 said:


> Bye Bye NAM. Oh how I once loved thee.


At least you've got your whit back!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1972099 said:


> Is the VS replay on again?


Ram truck commercial.


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;1972069 said:


> No need for you two to swear!


Now now, i will put my ford against ant truck made.

Not the brand, its the maintenance, if you don't do it you're going to break down.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger ------

Even better.....

http://www.jeffbelzer.com/New-2015-RAM-3500-Tradesman-Minneapolis-MN/vd/24164413


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1972101 said:


> You mean after the edit??


After my edits. I used my Adobe Fireworks to modify it and for some reason it didn't loop.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1972098 said:


> Bye Bye NAM. Oh how I once loved thee.


Mirage.....


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;1972107 said:


> Now now, i will put my ford against ant truck made.
> 
> Not the brand, its the maintenance, if you don't do it you're going to break down.


That is somewhat true. Each vehicle has its good and bad. Besides if I didn't switch to ram you wouldn't have gotten that nice western mount from me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1972113 said:


> That is somewhat true. Each vehicle has its good and bad. Besides if I didn't switch to ram you wouldn't have gotten that nice western mount from me.


That he doesn't want anymore......


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1972112 said:


> Mirage.....


Thats what you always say


----------



## SSS Inc.

This is a test. + a little facebook creeping.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1972117 said:


> This is a test. + a little facebook creeping.


Very nice!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1972118 said:


> Very nice!


That's just a test. Now I need to work on something special.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

What's wrong here??

http://www.jeffbelzer.com/Certified-2013-RAM-3500-Laramie-Minneapolis-MN/vd/25836200

http://www.forestlakechrysler.com/inventory/2015/RAM/2500/MN/Forest Lake/3C6UR5FL1FG603458/

I understand the second is a 2500, but to go to a 3500 it's about $1,000.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh cripes.....


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1972117 said:


> This is a test. + a little facebook creeping.


Ha..................


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1972116 said:


> Thats what you always say


This is true... Could be I'm just an optimist that wants to make money... payup

Hey by the way... We should grab lunch Thursday... only hitch is you have to pick me up from your Dad's dealership


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1972122 said:


> Oh cripes.....


You got the disease now????????

I hope not. There would be no plowing in your future if you did. 6 days and I'm still not right.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1972117 said:


> This is a test. + a little facebook creeping.


Hahaha... Nice!


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1972124 said:


> This is true... Could be I'm just an optimist that wants to make money... payup
> 
> Hey by the way... We should grab lunch Thursday... only hitch is you have to pick me up from your Dad's dealership


I will let ya know.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1972108 said:


> Ranger ------
> 
> Even better.....
> 
> http://www.jeffbelzer.com/New-2015-RAM-3500-Tradesman-Minneapolis-MN/vd/24164413


me like


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1972121 said:


> What's wrong here??
> 
> http://www.jeffbelzer.com/Certified-2013-RAM-3500-Laramie-Minneapolis-MN/vd/25836200
> 
> http://www.forestlakechrysler.com/inventory/2015/RAM/2500/MN/Forest Lake/3C6UR5FL1FG603458/
> 
> I understand the second is a 2500, but to go to a 3500 it's about $1,000.


The 3500 is used so it's less?


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1972121 said:


> What's wrong here??
> 
> http://www.jeffbelzer.com/Certified-2013-RAM-3500-Laramie-Minneapolis-MN/vd/25836200
> 
> http://www.forestlakechrysler.com/inventory/2015/RAM/2500/MN/Forest Lake/3C6UR5FL1FG603458/
> 
> I understand the second is a 2500, but to go to a 3500 it's about $1,000.


Well one is new and the other is used.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1972131 said:


> The 3500 is used so it's less?


My point was, they're asking $3,000 less for a 2 year old truck with 28,000 miles than what you can buy a brand new one for.

Over a 5 year loan, it would save you $25/month after a higher interest rate on the used truck.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NAM 4kM is down to 1.5".


----------



## CityGuy

Not looking good for HTH tonight again.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1972133 said:


> My point was, they're asking $3,000 less for a 2 year old truck with 28,000 miles than what you can buy a brand new one for.
> 
> Over a 5 year loan, it would save you $25/month after a higher interest rate on the used truck.


Ohhhh... So basically "buy new" is your message?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

New NAM is down to 2.5".

Both of these are with compaction ON. Because the snow will COMPACT.


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;1972135 said:


> Not looking good for HTH tonight again.


It's actually on..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1972136 said:


> Ohhhh... So basically "buy new" is your message?


Ding Ding....unless you're going older than 5 years.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

KBB says my '01 with 50,000 miles on it is worth $5,000, still. Hmmmm..... and then sell the plow for $3,500. Hmmmm.....


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;1972113 said:


> That is somewhat true. Each vehicle has its good and bad. Besides if I didn't switch to ram you wouldn't have gotten that nice western mount from me.


I forgot about that..... Lol


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1972115 said:


> That he doesn't want anymore......


that's great as well.... Lol lol


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1972136 said:


> Ohhhh... So basically "buy new" is your message?


Thats some of my dilemma. It used to be 2-4 years old was a lot cheaper now not so much. You have to get down to the 6 years and 100,000 miles before you see a good savings. I still not sure I wanna spend 30+ on a new truck.. Yet


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1972140 said:


> KBB says my '01 with 50,000 miles on it is worth $5,000, still. Hmmmm..... and then sell the plow for $3,500. Hmmmm.....


Kbb is always low. I would bet you coulf get a couple grand more


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1972139 said:


> Ding Ding....unless you're going older than 5 years.


Right... The '15 I bought was my first new work vehicle... never thought I'd buy new


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1972145 said:


> Thats some of my dilemma. It used to be 2-4 years old was a lot cheaper now not so much. You have to get down to the 6 years and 100,000 miles before you see a good savings. I still not sure I wanna spend 30+ on a new truck.. Yet


Why don't you buy my '06 Dodge 2500 Cummins with 100,000 miles? Gets 25 mph, solid truck.

$25k with a plow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1972137 said:


> New NAM is down to 2.5".
> 
> Both of these are with compaction ON. Because the snow will COMPACT.


Let me throw this out there for the compaction debate.........Lets say you look at the meteogram and NWS has .5" precip and has 5" of snow. 10:1 Right? Now the gfs comes along with .5" precip......you set the thingy on the right to 10:1.....leave compaction on and now it shows say 4". Did we miscalculate NWS ratios?????? If a model and nws happen to be about the same on the meteogram for precip I always adjust until that particular model shows the same snow as NWS does. Yes snow compacts but we are not sure how the meteo goes about calculating it. I'm not sure if it responds to different temperatures to increase or decrease compaction.

Plus its SOOOOOO much nicer not to have all these little dips and dives in the graphic. PLUS if you look on a precip map and it says .5" nobody figures in compaction in their head. Just sayin'


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1972147 said:


> Kbb is always low. I would bet you coulf get a couple grand more


I'd have to get the dents out of it.

I bought it knowing it's been beat up. Pretty sure the front end has been smashed in. The lines aren't quite right on the body. Fog lights are gone, air bag light is on.

Clean title, so that's all that mattered to me.

Bought it for a beater plow truck.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1972145 said:


> Thats some of my dilemma. It used to be 2-4 years old was a lot cheaper now not so much. You have to get down to the 6 years and 100,000 miles before you see a good savings. I still not sure I wanna spend 30+ on a new truck.. Yet


Very true... The seminar a few of us here went to actually opened my eyes on some of the costs on new vs used vs lease, etc...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1972151 said:


> Let me throw this out there for the compaction debate.........Lets say you look at the meteogram and NWS has .5" precip and has 5" of snow. 10:1 Right? Now the gfs comes along with .5" precip......you set the thingy on the right to 10:1.....leave compaction on and now it shows say 4". Did we miscalculate NWS ratios?????? If a model and nws happen to be about the same on the meteogram for precip I always adjust until that particular model shows the same snow as NWS does. Yes snow compacts but we are not sure how the meteo goes about calculating it. I'm not sure if it responds to different temperatures to increase or decrease compaction.
> 
> Plus its SOOOOOO much nicer not to have all these little dips and dives in the graphic. PLUS if you look on a precip map and it says .5" nobody figures in compaction in their head. Just sayin'


Simmer down, simmer down, I'm just messing with you.

Honestly, think I said this earlier about the 2.5" at 12:1 and 4" at 15:1 comment.

After 1.5", it doesn't really matter until we starting talking 6-7-8". Then it doesn't really matter until it's 12-14-16".

Those levels are all just about the same as far as plow times are concerned.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1972151 said:


> Let me throw this out there for the compaction debate.........Lets say you look at the meteogram and NWS has .5" precip and has 5" of snow. 10:1 Right? Now the gfs comes along with .5" precip......you set the thingy on the right to 10:1.....leave compaction on and now it shows say 4". Did we miscalculate NWS ratios?????? If a model and nws happen to be about the same on the meteogram for precip I always adjust until that particular model shows the same snow as NWS does. Yes snow compacts but we are not sure how the meteo goes about calculating it. I'm not sure if it responds to different temperatures to increase or decrease compaction.
> 
> Plus its SOOOOOO much nicer not to have all these little dips and dives in the graphic. PLUS if you look on a precip map and it says .5" nobody figures in compaction in their head. Just sayin'


All good points...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Geez, KBB says my '06 is worth $23k on a trade without the plow. I'd better rescind my earlier post.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1972150 said:


> Why don't you buy my '06 Dodge 2500 Cummins with 100,000 miles? Gets 25 mph, solid truck.
> 
> $25k with a plow.


Honestly not sure what I am gonna do. Seems to be a fair price depending on plow. 
I would really like to upgrade my daily work truck but???? Not sure. I got time and may not get anything till fall. A lot will depend on if the wife gets a job fairly quick or not. Shes got about 2-3 weeks worth of work left then shes done. had some interviews along with some second interviews but no offers yet


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

But what if NWS and the models show different temps, or they don't have the same temps in the higher elevations, then your adjusting to meet NWS doesn't match.

One of the reasons I believe a .5" from one model to another model run or version can equal 5", one 4".

And one of the reasons of compaction.

Plus, when I don't get to a spot for 12 hours, it compacts.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1972160 said:


> Honestly not sure what I am gonna do. Seems to be a fair price depending on plow.
> I would really like to upgrade my daily work truck but???? Not sure. I got time and may not get anything till fall. A lot will depend on if the wife gets a job fairly quick or not. Shes got about 2-3 weeks worth of work left then shes done. had some interviews along with some second interviews but no offers yet


WHEW!!! Good, I didn't wanna be a Native American giver.

(It's not correct to say Indian giver anymore, correct?)


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1972158 said:


> Geez, KBB says my '06 is worth $23k on a trade without the plow. I'd better rescind my earlier post.


Ive looked at this one as an upgrade not "my" truck
http://www.rosevillechryslerjeepdodge.net/used-inventoryif-.htm


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Is channel 9 off the air for everyone else?


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1972166 said:


> Is channel 9 off the air for everyone else?


Not here I have it on


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1972162 said:


> But what if NWS and the models show different temps, or they don't have the same temps in the higher elevations, then your adjusting to meet NWS doesn't match.
> 
> One of the reasons I believe a .5" from one model to another model run or version can equal 5", one 4".
> 
> And one of the reasons of compaction.
> 
> Plus, when I don't get to a spot for 12 hours, it compacts.


Settle down!

They all paint different pictures and arrive at something similar in their own little way. What you're talking about is hyper-analyzing each model then comparing them. None of us our doing that. We just take what the models spit out for precip and take a whack at a ratio and go from there. I trust NWS for the ratios and precip type and use the new models to guess at what will happen for totals. You do it the same way.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1972158 said:


> Geez, KBB says my '06 is worth $23k on a trade without the plow. I'd better rescind my earlier post.


gas or diesel?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1972169 said:


> Settle down!
> 
> They all paint different pictures and arrive at something similar in their own little way. What you're talking about is hyper-analyzing each model then comparing them. None of us our doing that. We just take what the models spit out for precip and take a whack at a ratio and go from there. I trust NWS for the ratios and precip type and use the new models to guess at what will happen for totals. You do it the same way.


jeez, and everyone says I am crabby


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1972168 said:


> Not here I have it on


Black screen on Dish.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1972170 said:


> gas or diesel?


5.9 diesel.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

No news until 10 for me I guess.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1972171 said:


> jeez, and everyone says I am crabby


Actually, Lwnmwr and I don't take each other very serious. We are just having fun.  This is serious stuff btw. I still say turn compaction off.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1972173 said:


> Black screen on Dish.


Good here......


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1972169 said:


> Settle down!
> 
> They all paint different pictures and arrive at something similar in their own little way. What you're talking about is hyper-analyzing each model then comparing them. None of us our doing that. We just take what the models spit out for precip and take a whack at a ratio and go from there. I trust NWS for the ratios and precip type and use the new models to guess at what will happen for totals. You do it the same way.


That was a good point earlier on making the model lines or at least the average match NWS... Makes sense... I always just took the accumulation and qpf from the NWS lines and used that to come up with the ratio...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1972173 said:


> Black screen on Dish.


Fine on DirecTV...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1972180 said:


> Actually, Lwnmwr and I don't take each other very serious. We are just having fun.  This is serious stuff btw. I still say turn compaction off.


Geez, and here I thought you hung on every word and gif I posted??


----------



## Ranger620

guy on 9 says starts around 2 am out of here by 1 pm. 3-4 inches


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1972176 said:


> 5.9 diesel.


I have the same truck pretty much. its a larimie, full of dents. I bought it new off the lot with hail damage. I got like 30k off. I was gonna say if was a gas and booking at that, one would be better off buying new for just a few grand more


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dish musta lost the 9 feed.


Does the UKMET only run once per day?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1972186 said:


> I have the same truck pretty much. its a larimie, full of dents. I bought it new off the lot with hail damage. I got like 30k off. I was gonna say if was a gas and booking at that, one would be better off buying new for just a few grand more


Right, that's where I'm thinking I need to just go trade the thing in and pay the $8k to boot.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1972187 said:


> Dish musta lost the 9 feed.
> 
> Does the UKMET only run once per day?


Twice...............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This trailer has to be worth $7-8k, correct????

https://sanantonio.craigslist.org/hvo/4876933740.html


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1972188 said:


> Right, that's where I'm thinking I need to just go trade the thing in and pay the $8k to boot.


uh oh, we actually agree on something?


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1972192 said:


> This trailer has to be worth $7-8k, correct????
> 
> https://sanantonio.craigslist.org/hvo/4876933740.html


I bet new the trailer is 20k


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1972192 said:


> This trailer has to be worth $7-8k, correct????
> 
> https://sanantonio.craigslist.org/hvo/4876933740.html


I would think so. Here are some Load Trails for comparison.
Edit: Link didn't work, but they are between $12-16,000 new.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1972192 said:


> This trailer has to be worth $7-8k, correct????
> 
> https://sanantonio.craigslist.org/hvo/4876933740.html


http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/grq/4845400993.html

Here's a trailer for $10k.

Dump the above trailer for $8, you're into a 5500 for $28k.

Hmmmmm.......


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1972194 said:


> I bet new the trailer is 20k


A new 24 footer is 5500. Add a 100 per foot maybe, it seems most go that way for pricing

Edit. Guess more than 100 a ft


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1972196 said:


> http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/grq/4845400993.html
> 
> Here's a trailer for $10k.
> 
> Dump the above trailer for $8, you're into a 5500 for $28k.
> 
> Hmmmmm.......


Wouldnt you prefer a dump rather than a flat bed though??


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1972197 said:


> A new 24 footer is 5500. Add a 100 per foot maybe, it seems most go that way for pricing
> 
> Edit. Guess more than 100 a ft


I have a few 24' decked trailers that cost more than 20k after all said and done. Lots of variables.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1972198 said:


> Wouldnt you prefer a dump rather than a flat bed though??


I'd prefer it.

I'd also prefer to have $157,000 cash in my checking account so I could just walk into Roseville and pull that one off the lot, but things don't always go as planned.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Lamar must be a lot like PJ trailers. Seems cheap price wise. That second trailer if it was a tag trailer with Towmaster on the side we would be talking upper teens.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'd like to have this one.....

http://newyork.craigslist.org/fct/cto/4901613094.html

But then I might as well drive down 35W and get this one....

http://www.rosevillechryslerjeepdod...+Chassis-f445c1a60a0a00e06164191350fa48b9.htm


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1972201 said:


> I'd prefer it.
> 
> I'd also prefer to have $157,000 cash in my checking account so I could just walk into Roseville and pull that one off the lot, but things don't always go as planned.


I hear ya there.
Are you searching all of craigslist or just googling certain style trucks?? A while ago they used to have a search all craigs list but I thought they got rid of that???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Maybe I just need to keep the 40' trailer. Get all my equipment to the schools on one truck.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1972204 said:


> I'd like to have this one.....
> 
> http://newyork.craigslist.org/fct/cto/4901613094.html
> 
> But then I might as well drive down 35W and get this one....
> 
> http://www.rosevillechryslerjeepdod...+Chassis-f445c1a60a0a00e06164191350fa48b9.htm


Only difference is 2 years and the plow. New would be the better option


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1972207 said:


> Only difference is 2 years and the plow. New would be the better option


I didn't see the plow... That's about $8k to put on a new one.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1972207 said:


> Only difference is 2 years and the plow. New would be the better option


The other difference is the NY truck is a 5500, the MN truck is a 4500.

Also, NY truck has tool boxes, extra fuel tank, pintle hitch.

I'd be interested to see the hitch setup on the MN truck.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1972209 said:


> The other difference is the NY truck is a 5500, the MN truck is a 4500.
> 
> Also, NY truck has tool boxes, extra fuel tank, pintle hitch.
> 
> I'd be interested to see the hitch setup on the MN truck.


Try and get the NY truck for 42,000 and That could be a good deal


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

New GFS is about .25" of qpf.

You all can decide how much that is, whether you believe in compaction or not.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1972212 said:


> New GFS is about .25" of qpf.
> 
> You all can decide how much that is, whether you believe in compaction or not.


About 1"......LOTSSSSSSS of compaction with this one!.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1972210 said:


> Try and get the NY truck for 42,000 and That could be a good deal


Last time I flew to NY to get a truck was June of '13. A 2011 Ram 2500 with 8.2 Boss V for $21k. Had 20k miles on it. Maybe another deal like that??

Wonder how I convince the bank???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1972213 said:


> About 1"......LOTSSSSSSS of compaction with this one!.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!! :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

Blizzard watch is getting close.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1972151 said:


> Let me throw this out there for the compaction debate.........Lets say you look at the meteogram and NWS has .5" precip and has 5" of snow. 10:1 Right? Now the gfs comes along with .5" precip......you set the thingy on the right to 10:1.....leave compaction on and now it shows say 4". Did we miscalculate NWS ratios?????? If a model and nws happen to be about the same on the meteogram for precip I always adjust until that particular model shows the same snow as NWS does. Yes snow compacts but we are not sure how the meteo goes about calculating it. I'm not sure if it responds to different temperatures to increase or decrease compaction.
> 
> Plus its SOOOOOO much nicer not to have all these little dips and dives in the graphic. PLUS if you look on a precip map and it says .5" nobody figures in compaction in their head. Just sayin'


Your hair had compaction yesterday(5 0clock Shadow) when I saw pulling into the rink. If you were the driving the tan Chevy ext cab plow truck


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1972214 said:
 

> Last time I flew to NY to get a truck was June of '13. A 2011 Ram 2500 with 8.2 Boss V for $21k. Had 20k miles on it. Maybe another deal like that??
> 
> Wonder how I convince the bank???


I'll ride with ya if you pay my way


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1972217 said:


> Your hair had compaction yesterday(5 0clock Shadow) when I saw pulling into the rink. If you were the driving the tan Chevy ext cab plow truck��


More of a grey/silver Chevy? No plow on?

It was probably me. I just shaved my head yesterday so your description would be perfect.


----------



## CityGuy

Dahl shows 4-5 for the cities


----------



## Ranger620

Wcco chick says 2-4 for metro starts at 3am out of here around noon


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;1972221 said:


> Dahl shows 4-5 for the cities


Showed 2-3 for me. Almost opposite of the models that have been coming out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1972222 said:


> Wcco chick says 2-4 for metro starts at 3am out of here around noon


3-5" for me, almost opposite of Dahl.

Everyone should get 3-4".


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1972220 said:


> More of a grey/silver Chevy? No plow on?


Yes. Just the truck mount. I was leaving when you took a left into the rink. You looked like you were in a hurry to see Nordy!


----------



## Bill1090

Eau Claire showed 2-5" area wide, but said they still have some fine tuning left to do.


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;1972225 said:


> Yes. Just the truck mount. I was leaving when you took a left into the rink. You looked like you were in a hurry to see Nordy!


I missed Nordy!!!! I should have went to Mound yesterday!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1972225 said:


> Yes. Just the truck mount. I was leaving when you took a left into the rink. You looked like you were in a hurry to see Nordy!


Lets just say we were late. We spent 30 minutes just trying to get past he tunnel in downtown. Thanks MnDot. :waving:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1972229 said:


> I missed Nordy!!!! I should have went to Mound yesterday!


I got to skate with Nordy. His skates were huge!

BTW: Whats the deal with ice falling from the ceiling at the Pond arena?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1972204 said:


> But then I might as well drive down 35W and get this one....
> 
> http://www.rosevillechryslerjeepdod...+Chassis-f445c1a60a0a00e06164191350fa48b9.htm


I'd bet that price doesn't include the body.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1972213 said:


> About 1"......LOTSSSSSSS of compaction with this one!.


:laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1972232 said:


> I'd bet that price doesn't include the body.


Its got the dump controller in one of the pics.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1972234 said:


> Its got the dump controller in one of the pics.


It should be the box included. The video shows the box.

Chassis only out of Burnsville or Belzer is $39k.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1972239 said:


> It should be the box included. The video shows the box.
> 
> Chassis only out of Burnsville or Belzer is $39k.


It says Torque is 650 lb.-ft.

That cant be right.....unless they de-tune the 4500's

payload is 8,190lbs...jesus that would be nice!!!!!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;1972240 said:


> It says Torque is 650 lb.-ft.
> 
> That cant be right.....unless they de-tune the 4500's
> 
> payload is 8,190lbs...jesus that would be nice!!!!!!!!


They de tune the cab and chassis models.


----------



## banonea

Missed the weather tonight, when is it suppose to start here and what are they calling for if anyone knows......


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1972249 said:


> Missed the weather tonight, when is it suppose to start here and what are they calling for if anyone knows......


Starting around 3am and gone by noon-1:00


----------



## Polarismalibu

Under an advisory now


----------



## unit28

...winter weather advisory in effect from 3 am to 9 pm cst tuesday... 



The national weather service in twin cities/chanhassen has issued a winter weather advisory for snow and blowing snow...which is in effect from 3 am to 9 pm cst tuesday. * timing...snow will develop late tonight and taper off tuesday afternoon...as winds increase behind a cold front. The strong winds will produce areas of blowing snow through tuesday evening. * snow accumulations...2 to 5 inches. * winds/visibility...wind gusts around 35 mph will produce areas of blowing snow and visibilities less than one mile in open


----------



## SnowGuy73

10° clear breeze.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sven says 2-4" possible.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Barlow says 2-4 north, 3-5" south.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Brickman says 2-5" heaviest north.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Marler shows 4-5", heaviest north.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hourly 3.6".


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu 4.1".


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1972250 said:


> Starting around 3am and gone by noon-1:00


That's hilarious... New guy on 11's map was pretty much exactly flip flopped...


----------



## cbservicesllc

I'm back up at 1-2 tonight and 2-4 tomorrow now... latest models were right in line at 2.5 inches or so at MSP... ???????


----------



## CityGuy

I give up on amounts. 

Nothing to a foot, that should cover it.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1972231 said:


> I got to skate with Nordy. His skates were huge!
> 
> BTW: Whats the deal with ice falling from the ceiling at the Pond arena?


The pond was the only rink when I played and then they built thaler. I did not know that there was ice on the ceiling. I have not been there since thanksgiving.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1972275 said:


> I give up on amounts.
> 
> Nothing to a foot, that should cover it.


Sounds about right


----------



## unit28

Splits shears 

Hits dj ......


U ready....


----------



## unit28

Am in er attm

.....sigh


----------



## unit28

Also c

Heavy westerly mn

and east into wi


----------



## Bill1090

Local yolkels have me around 2", around 4.5" for the metro.


----------



## Bill1090

11* and sunny out.


----------



## Bill1090

NWS has me down to 1-3".


----------



## Bill1090

And the 10 day from a local station.


----------



## djagusch

unit28;1972287 said:


> Splits shears
> 
> Hits dj ......
> 
> U ready....


So are you talking hitting st croix area or north branch/cambridge area? We are ready. How much will be dumped on me?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak updated.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1972288 said:


> Am in er attm
> 
> .....sigh


No good... hope everything is okay


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;1972250 said:


> Starting around 3am and gone by noon-1:00


thank you.......


----------



## mnlefty

CBS morning news just ran a piece on how hard it is to fire a federal government employee for anything, including things that would seem obvious. Absolutely ridiculous. Guy watched porn 2-6 hours a day and had 7000+ files on his work computer... Goes back to 2010,PAID administrative leave during appeals process that can take up to 2 years... and he's still on payroll.

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/civil-s...ematic-government-employees-from-being-fired/


----------



## jimslawnsnow

mnlefty;1972334 said:


> CBS morning news just ran a piece on how hard it is to fire a federal government employee for anything, including things that would seem obvious. Absolutely ridiculous. Guy watched porn 2-6 hours a day and had 7000+ files on his work computer... Goes back to 2010,PAID administrative leave during appeals process that can take up to 2 years... and he's still on payroll.
> 
> http://www.cbsnews.com/news/civil-s...ematic-government-employees-from-being-fired/


Something needs to change. And then you get some who look for more for themselves and create more needless jobs just save Thiers. Government is just one big wasting machine.


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;1972306 said:


> Novak updated.


And moved the storm over Lwnmwrman. :laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

Looks like bano might have a mess on his hands.... At this time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1972349 said:


> And moved the storm over Lwnmwrman. :laughing:


I've said all along it would end up over me.


----------



## CityGuy

9° partly sunny 
Feels like 19.


----------



## mnglocker

jimslawnsnow;1972342 said:


> Something needs to change. And then you get some who look for more for themselves and create more needless jobs just save Thiers. Government is just one big wasting machine.


We need to start by removing our consent to be governed and taxed. Start by participating in a local co-op or barter group. Vote for "None of the above" in elections. Not that voting makes a difference in the pre-determined results, but at least some sheep might start to get the notion that they don't have to pick between a turd sandwich and a ****** bag.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

mnglocker;1972376 said:


> We need to start by removing our consent to be governed and taxed. Start by participating in a local co-op or barter group. Vote for "None of the above" in elections. Not that voting makes a difference in the pre-determined results, but at least some sheep might start to get the notion that they don't have to pick between a turd sandwich and a ****** bag.


Turd sammich= Dems, D bag= Rep


----------



## mnglocker

They're one in the same. Two cheeks of the same azz.


----------



## mnglocker

I'm ready for Oligarchy.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1972281 said:


> The pond was the only rink when I played and then they built thaler. I did not know that there was ice on the ceiling. I have not been there since thanksgiving.


When it was really cold frost must have built up on the ceiling. Then yesterday it started falling in 1' x1' slabs. Really thin ice sheets but it was a little bizarre.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Crazy, it was 1° when I took the kids to daycare at 7... Now it's already 18°... Fast warm up!


----------



## mnglocker

Warm air inversion... get the trucks ready.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

mnglocker;1972386 said:


> They're one in the same. Two cheeks of the same azz.


pretty much. it seems like all they do is fight and argue among themselves, weather its on purpose or not. it should not take 2-4 years or longer to pass "simple bills". and some of the "bills" they come up with is ridiculous. I think their time would be spent improving actual things that will make a difference. and then their own budget is nuts, they get a car, lunch reimbursement, salary for life and a bunch of benefits.


----------



## mnglocker

The "fighting" is an illusion orchestrated act to create the appearance of a difference. 

At the federal level the freshman leaches gather in the same office regardless of party for the first hour of their day to call and panhandle money like the dirty painted *****s they are.


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1972350 said:


> Looks like bano might have a mess on his hands.... At this time.


good thing I found the mount for the new plow then. Ironically enough nobody in the cities had it but Curt's truck and diesel service in owatonna had the mount, new not used.....talk about your butt feeling sore after buying that.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1972418 said:


> good thing I found the mount for the new plow then. Ironically enough nobody in the cities had it but Curt's truck and diesel service in owatonna had the mount, new not used.....talk about your butt feeling sore after buying that.


Ha. They didn't use vaseline did they?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy. You know the pay for a Grade 6?? Approximately?


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;1972425 said:


> Ha. They didn't use vaseline did they?


no they did not, fairly sure I'm going to get A hemorrhoid out of this one


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1972418 said:


> good thing I found the mount for the new plow then. Ironically enough nobody in the cities had it but Curt's truck and diesel service in owatonna had the mount, new not used.....talk about your butt feeling sore after buying that.


You better head out and do some pre-treating!!! Thumbs Up

Might just get that cutting edge broke in while you are at it...:laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1972427 said:


> CityGuy. You know the pay for a Grade 6?? Approximately?


Grade 6? Not sure what that is.


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1972428 said:


> no they did not, fairly sure I'm going to get A hemorrhoid out of this one


Soooooooo...... it wasn't as good of a deal as you thought for the plow then aeh?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;1972433 said:


> Grade 6? Not sure what that is.


K..... Gonna have to do some digging. Might have to put an application in.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1972439 said:


> K..... Gonna have to do some digging. Might have to put an application in.


Not sure if this is what your talking about?

http://www.federaljobs.net/salarybase.htm


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea;1972418 said:


> good thing I found the mount for the new plow then. Ironically enough nobody in the cities had it but Curt's truck and diesel service in owatonna had the mount, new not used.....talk about your butt feeling sore after buying that.


What 6-700?


----------



## qualitycut

Raps looking week


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1972442 said:


> Not sure if this is what your talking about?
> 
> http://www.federaljobs.net/salarybase.htm


Guessing he's talking about Grade 6 in your City... usually all Salaries are tied to the Grading system in the Department...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1972418 said:


> good thing I found the mount for the new plow then. Ironically enough nobody in the cities had it but Curt's truck and diesel service in owatonna had the mount, new not used.....talk about your butt feeling sore after buying that.


those guys are there


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1972444 said:


> Raps looking week


Watch us get 1.5" out of it. I have been wondering how everything will go down with the temps bumping 30. Maybe go presalt


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1972444 said:


> Raps looking week


Yeah, but it isn't even far enough out for the "major" stuff yet... Think Positive! Thumbs Up


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1972448 said:


> those guys are there


yes they were. Seems like decent guys to deal with, pricing was a little much but di I know plow mounts brand new are not are not cheap


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1972444 said:


> Raps looking week


Gonna slide just north of you. RAP will look weak. You know my number.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Grade 6 = $16-19 per hour. Not sure that's enough....... Although full benefits.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1972455 said:


> Gonna slide just north of you. RAP will look weak. You know my number.


So i should still get a couple?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1972461 said:


> So i should still get a couple?


We will all know after the 5:30 runs tonight. That's what I've told my guys.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1972456 said:


> Grade 6 = $16-19 per hour. Not sure that's enough....... Although full benefits.


Union dues?


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1972389 said:


> When it was really cold frost must have built up on the ceiling. Then yesterday it started falling in 1' x1' slabs. Really thin ice sheets but it was a little bizarre.


Awesome! !


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1972468 said:


> Union dues?


Yeah, it would't be enough. Not sure if I can negotiate, plus it would be for an place that has lots of dysfunction.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1972463 said:


> We will all know after the 5:30 runs tonight. That's what I've told my guys.


Pretty much... The RAP won't show the full picture until about then as well


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1972463 said:


> We will all know after the 5:30 runs tonight. That's what I've told my guys.


my gut is a little more north but who knows. Novaks map looks like im in the ice


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1972470 said:


> Yeah, it would't be enough. Not sure if I can negotiate, plus it would be for an place that has lots of dysfunction.


So from buying a 5500 dump to a new job in less than 12 hours?


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1972470 said:


> Yeah, it would't be enough. Not sure if I can negotiate, plus it would be for an place that has lots of dysfunction.


Where are you looking roughly? North Metro I assume?

Union dues typically are around 30 a month. 2 payments at 15 and change.


----------



## CityGuy

The city of range is $21.34 - $26.83 Hourly.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1972473 said:


> So from buying a 5500 dump to a new job in less than 12 hours?


Gotta keep options open.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1972484 said:


>


Nichols was right. The $49,975 on the website is a sticker on the truck.

Then there's the dealer "upfit" sticker next to it for $10,000.

Guessing they just use the sticker, then "upfit" for the $10k, and will sell the whole thing for the sticker on the chassis.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1972488 said:


> Nichols was right. The $49,975 on the website is a sticker on the truck.
> 
> Then there's the dealer "upfit" sticker next to it for $10,000.
> 
> Guessing they just use the sticker, then "upfit" for the $10k, and will sell the whole thing for the sticker on the chassis.


I bet your're right... they'll end up selling for close to sticker and discount the upfit


----------



## skorum03

Back to 1-2", 2-4"


----------



## Bill1090

Man its beautiful out there with the sun!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1972488 said:


> Nichols was right. The $49,975 on the website is a sticker on the truck.
> 
> Then there's the dealer "upfit" sticker next to it for $10,000.
> 
> Guessing they just use the sticker, then "upfit" for the $10k, and will sell the whole thing for the sticker on the chassis.


I've been pricing stuff, bet it won't go for a dime under $56k


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Whoa......


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1972499 said:


> Whoa......


Interesting…...


----------



## Greenery

Green Grass;1972281 said:


> The pond was the only rink when I played and then they built thaler. I did not know that there was ice on the ceiling. I have not been there since thanksgiving.


Same here, I also haven't been there since thanksgiving. In 1996


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1972499 said:


> Whoa......


Watch it'll shift another 60-80 miles and we get 1.5"


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1972473 said:


> So from buying a 5500 dump to a new job in less than 12 hours?


About my mood right now.


----------



## Ranger620

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1972503 said:


> Watch it'll shift another 60-80 miles and we get 1.5"


Light blue is 3" and yellow is 4" correct? That would put all of henn county in the 4" mark


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yellow 3-4"

Light blue 2-3".


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1972517 said:


> Yellow 3-4"
> 
> Light blue 2-3".


Grrr I get those mixed up every time. Why I cant retain that info I have no idea


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1972503 said:


> Watch it'll shift another 60-80 miles and we get 1.5"


Better not... :angry:


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1972517 said:


> Yellow 3-4"
> 
> Light blue 2-3".


And light green is 1-2"?


----------



## qualitycut

Rap went to 0 for as far out as it goes


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1972521 said:


> And light green is 1-2"?


No, 4-5"........


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

cbservicesllc;1972520 said:


> Better not... :angry:


Why wouldn't it? 
Lwnmwr what were the temps with that? Guessing warmer


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;1972471 said:


> Pretty much... The RAP won't show the full picture until about then as well





qualitycut;1972472 said:


> my gut is a little more north but who knows. Novaks map looks like im in the ice





qualitycut;1972522 said:


> Rap went to 0 for as far out as it goes


Wouldn't it be nice if yall had a long range model that presented hourly precip data


----------



## TKLAWN

Barlow has metro at 2-4in, with most of it falling between 6am and 11am.

I guess I just need to decide if I need to run through our 1inch/retail stuff before 7am or just let them go and "open" them up later. I would rather not do them 3 times.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

WTF??? Gas going up ANOTHER .20 / gallon?? Better go get this 5500 sooner than later.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1972523 said:


> No, 4-5"........


Oh my........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1972532 said:


> Barlow has metro at 2-4in, with most of it falling between 6am and 11am.
> 
> I guess I just need to decide if I need to run through our 1inch/retail stuff before 7am or just let them go and "open" them up later. I would rather not do them 3 times.


That's what has me conflicted too. Why I'm hoping nothing much until 6-7 am.


----------



## unit28

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1972525 said:


> Why wouldn't it?
> Lwnmwr what were the temps with that? Guessing warmer


Arctic air is behind the trough dropping in from can 
Warm air will be coming north and more so west side
Good amount of isentropics


----------



## Ranger620

TKLAWN;1972532 said:


> Barlow has metro at 2-4in, with most of it falling between 6am and 11am.
> 
> I guess I just need to decide if I need to run through our 1inch/retail stuff before 7am or just let them go and "open" them up later. I would rather not do them 3 times.


I'm gonna do what I can till 7-8am then let em sit till it stops or do drivelanes at 2". Start as soon as I see the first flake to get ahead of it


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1972535 said:


> That's what has me conflicted too. Why I'm hoping nothing much until 6-7 am.


That would be nice, go do aisles and docks around 9 and do a full run later


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1972533 said:


> WTF??? Gas going up ANOTHER .20 / gallon?? Better go get this 5500 sooner than later.


I was in rogers the other day I noticed diesel was only 20 cents higher than gas. Not sure how long that will last.


----------



## Ranger620

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1972542 said:


> That would be nice, go do aisles and docks around 9 and do a full run later


If you could arrange that it would be much appreciated :laughing:


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Ranger620;1972543 said:


> I was in rogers the other day I noticed diesel was only 20 cents higher than gas. Not sure how long that will last.


I'm sure it'll be $.80-90 in no time


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Ranger620;1972545 said:


> If you could arrange that it would be much appreciated :laughing:


Wish in one hand.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1972523 said:


> No, 4-5"........


You need to post the legend with those maps!  Thumbs Up


----------



## Ranger620

Both accuweather and nws have me (rogers) at 3-6 with 4.1 on the hourly. Nws has it starting at 8 pm tonight with about an 1.5" by 6 am


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1972548 said:


> You need to post the legend with those maps!  Thumbs Up


Every color is a 1" increment, until you get to 6", then it's 2" increments until 12", then each color is 4".


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1972529 said:


> Wouldn't it be nice if yall had a long range model that presented hourly precip data


Yeeeeeeesssssssss....


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1972543 said:


> I was in rogers the other day I noticed diesel was only 20 cents higher than gas. Not sure how long that will last.


Of course... I just bought a Gas! Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1972550 said:


> Every color is a 1" increment, until you get to 6", then it's 2" increments until 12", then each color is 4".


Just giving you cafe! :waving:


----------



## Ranger620

Wcco guy says bulk of snow comes from 2 am to 6 am (awesome) 2-5 inches 2-4 for metro 4+ for northern area (st. Cloud)


----------



## djagusch

cbservicesllc;1972556 said:


> Of course... I just bought a Gas! Thumbs Up


It will come around don't worry. You bought the truck for 5yrs not the next 2 months right?


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1972550 said:


> Every color is a 1" increment, until you get to 6", then it's 2" increments until 12", then each color is 4".


I remember that part just cant get the colors in there proper order. I've seen it a thousand times it just wont stick in there


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1972562 said:


> Wcco guy says bulk of snow comes from 2 am to 6 am (awesome) 2-5 inches 2-4 for metro 4+ for northern area (st. Cloud)


Models seem to show it starting around 5


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1972563 said:


> It will come around don't worry. You bought the truck for 5yrs not the next 2 months right?


Not MEEEEEEE!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1972569 said:


> Not MEEEEEEE!!!!


Polaris and quality have the same track record.


----------



## unit28

Ranger620;1972549 said:


> Both accuweather and nws have me (rogers) at 3-6 with 4.1 on the hourly. Nws has it starting at 8 pm tonight with about an 1.5" by 6 am


did you see when the Temps start to drop......


----------



## djagusch

unit28;1972573 said:


> did you see when the Temps start to drop......


2pm on tues


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;1972563 said:


> It will come around don't worry. You bought the truck for 5yrs not the next 2 months right?


I know... it was tongue in cheek Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1972573 said:


> did you see when the Temps start to drop......


Not really drop below 24 till late Tuesday


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1972565 said:


> Models seem to show it starting around 5


Looks like the RAP is just getting started around then


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1972573 said:


> did you see when the Temps start to drop......


Looks like it starts to drop just after Noon


----------



## Ranger620

unit28;1972573 said:


> did you see when the Temps start to drop......





djagusch;1972574 said:


> 2pm on tues


Yes looks like 2pm on Tuesday but the snow is suppose to be out of here by then. What am I missing??


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1972565 said:


> Models seem to show it starting around 5


....and ending around 11am-12pm...at this time.


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;1972551 said:


> Yeeeeeeesssssssss....


Think lmns last map is getting detailed a bit where some shearing is.

This is what I screan shot couple days ago


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1972586 said:


> Think lmns last map is getting detailed a bit where some shearing is.
> 
> This is what I screan shot couple days ago


And that means? Going to split around us?


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1972587 said:


> And that means? Going to split around us?


I could see it splitting at first but not the entire storm. Wth do i know though I cant even get the pretty colors in order


----------



## unit28

Just watching upper winds
Splits for awhile pr stays same

Bill sees mix?


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1972586 said:


> Think lmns last map is getting detailed a bit where some shearing is.
> 
> This is what I screan shot couple days ago


So first off... Everything go okay with the ER?

Second, what time is this for?

Third, tell me this thing is not completely splitting around the Metro...


----------



## Ranger620

When are we gonna start throwing out vrac totals???


----------



## unit28

Ranger620;1972589 said:


> I could see it splitting at first but not the entire storm. Wth do i know though I cant even get the pretty colors in order


Splits because. Southerlies anti cyclone shearing it


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Just went to get tabs, bad idea waited 15 min and they called 4 numbers. They were up to 16 I was 29. I left. They have 8 stations with 2 monitors at each station. That's 16 monitors just at the front counter I was able to see 6 more. 22 monitors!!! 3 that's THREE people working!!


----------



## unit28

.not out of the woods yet


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Ranger620;1972595 said:


> When are we gonna start throwing out vrac totals???


I'll go with 1.95" Just for all you 2" guys


----------



## Ranger620

unit28;1972596 said:


> Splits because. Southerlies anti cyclone shearing it


Right I can see that it looks to split but it fills in correct??


----------



## Ranger620

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1972597 said:


> Just went to get tabs, bad idea waited 15 min and they called 4 numbers. They were up to 16 I was 29. I left. They have 8 stations with 2 monitors at each station. That's 16 monitors just at the front counter I was able to see 6 more. 22 monitors!!! 3 that's THREE people working!!


I gota get there yet. I'm looking at trucks. Even got a local guy driving around taking pictures for me looking for deals


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Everything has been pretreated


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1972603 said:


> Right I can see that it looks to split but it fills in correct??


Sure hope so! I'm going with a VRAC of 3.5" for Maple Grove...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1972605 said:


> I gota get there yet. I'm looking at trucks. Even got a local guy driving around taking pictures for me looking for deals


:laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1972607 said:


> Sure hope so! I'm going with a VRAC of 3.5" for Maple Grove...


Units picture looks just like all the animations from the models show. Nothing to worry about, but that is why you see more to the NW.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1972607 said:


> Sure hope so! I'm going with a VRAC of 3.5" for Maple Grove...


Dont be disappointed


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1972614 said:


> Units picture looks just like all the animations from the models show. Nothing to worry about, but that is why you see more to the NW.


Except those models don't show shearing or splits.....yet
Or the barbs with the warmest air n/NW mn
fills in North when it comes together with the heavies Camden might see something

news said u ready dj?


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1972619 said:


> Dont be disappointed


Hey I got a new phone. Could you text me or call me so I can program you inThumbs Up


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Beautiful out now just think 24 hrs for now could be a cafe show


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Houston, we have a problem......


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1972629 said:


> Houston, we have a problem......


Well it's a Boss......


----------



## TKLAWN

Fill nut busted?^^^^^


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1972623 said:


> Except those models don't show shearing or splits.....yet


Not trying to argue with ya but I think they kind of do and have for a few days. (Definite Split anyways).


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1972633 said:


> Fill nut busted?^^^^^


That's it..... Seen fluid on the frame, went to check fluid level and the fill elbow fell off in my hand. First bump of snow would have knocked it completely off.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1972635 said:


> That's it..... Seen fluid on the frame, went to check fluid level and the fill elbow fell off in my hand. First bump of snow would have knocked it completely off.


Might as we'll pick a return spring while you're there.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1972635 said:


> That's it..... Seen fluid on the frame, went to check fluid level and the fill elbow fell off in my hand. First bump of snow would have knocked it completely off.


At least your luck is changing. Before you wouldn't have caught it until you had 3" on the ground.


----------



## Bill1090

unit28;1972591 said:


> Just watching upper winds
> Splits for awhile pr stays same
> 
> Bill sees mix?


33* for a high tomorrow. I could see a mix happening.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1972619 said:


> Dont be disappointed


Guess there's nothing I can do, right? Thumbs Up



NICHOLS LANDSCA;1972627 said:


> Beautiful out now just think 24 hrs for now could be a cafe show


Just stepped outside and thought the same thing...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;1972639 said:


> At least your luck is changing. Before you wouldn't have caught it until you had 3" on the ground.


This!! .........


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1972635 said:


> That's it..... Seen fluid on the frame, went to check fluid level and the fill elbow fell off in my hand. First bump of snow would have knocked it completely off.


When I blew a hose earlier this year the cap on my fill tube snapped right off. Love plastic in cold temps.


----------



## Doughboy12

TKLAWN;1972636 said:


> Might as we'll pick a return spring while you're there.


:laughing: Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

Supposedly my buddy just heard them say coating to 1 now. To much dry air and its going to fizzle out by the time it makes it over to metro


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;1972647 said:


> Supposedly my buddy just heard them say coating to 1 now. To much dry air and its going to fizzle out by the time it makes it over to metro


You just wake up from a wet dream?


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;1972649 said:


> You just wake up from a wet dream?


Nope......


----------



## Doughboy12

Jordan Leopold is now a Minnesota Wild.

Sources say the Wild gave up young defenseman Justin Falk and a 2015 5th round draft choice in order to secure Leopold's services.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1972647 said:


> Supposedly my buddy just heard them say coating to 1 now. To much dry air and its going to fizzle out by the time it makes it over to metro


Forest Lake totals have dropped from 1-2/2-4 to around 1/1-3.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1972647 said:


> Supposedly my buddy just heard them say coating to 1 now. To much dry air and its going to fizzle out by the time it makes it over to metro


Wouldn't suprise me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1972636 said:


> Might as we'll pick a return spring while you're there.


That was called for. Very good.

However, I already have 5 in my garage!! Now I won't break one for 3 years.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1972654 said:


> Forest Lake totals have dropped from 1-2/2-4 to around 1/1-3.


Same. Here....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

**** Rapids -

Less than one/1-3".


----------



## cbservicesllc

New RAP has 1.25 between 4AM and 6AM...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1972661 said:


> New RAP has 1.25 between 4AM and 6AM...


NAM is up too.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1972654 said:


> Forest Lake totals have dropped from 1-2/2-4 to around 1/1-3.


Same here...


----------



## qualitycut

Its going to be a wake up and watch kinda snow


----------



## unit28

Out of the woods now

Wife's in a room now...


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1972667 said:


> Out of the woods now
> 
> Wife's in a room now...


Hope everything is ok!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1972666 said:


> Its going to be a wake up and watch kinda snow


Right. Gonna put this pump back in, go in, play some COD, do some homework with the kid that isn't sick and get to bed about 8.

Get up around 1 and watch.

NWS said mainly after 5 for Stacy.


----------



## NorthernProServ

pffffffff.

March is still one of our snowiest months of the year, so the added warmth this time of the year comes along with added moisture. Don't lose track of the snow shovel!


----------



## Bill1090

unit28;1972667 said:


> Out of the woods now
> 
> Wife's in a room now...


Everythings alright I hope


----------



## Bill1090

NorthernProServ;1972682 said:


> pffffffff.
> 
> March is still one of our snowiest months of the year, so the added warmth this time of the year comes along with added moisture. Don't lose track of the snow shovel!


Locals raised my high for next Wednesday to 51. Winter is soon to be done.


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;1972652 said:


> Jordan Leopold is now a Minnesota Wild.
> 
> Sources say the Wild gave up young defenseman Justin Falk and a 2015 5th round draft choice in order to secure Leopold's services.


Thats awesome. Although I dont wanna see faulk go as I think he had some value and was a decent player not a bad trade. Wild are going for all gophers/MN guys or what. I guess it worked back in the day for the gophers to have all MN kids may as well try it with the wild tooThumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1972666 said:


> Its going to be a wake up and watch kinda snow


Sounds about right...


----------



## qualitycut

Whats up with that band of snow coming at us now in mn


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1972688 said:


> Thats awesome. Although I dont wanna see faulk go as I think he had some value and was a decent player not a bad trade. Wild are going for all gophers/MN guys or what. I guess it worked back in the day for the gophers to have all MN kids may as well try it with the wild tooThumbs Up


They also got a guy from buffal today


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dahl is on am1500.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1972692 said:


> Dahl is on am1500.


Report please , no radio in the house.


----------



## NorthernProServ

NOAA still saying 2-5"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dahl is sticking with 3-5" for most of central and SOUTHERN MN. Opposite of everyone else saying northwest of the cities.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1972690 said:


> Whats up with that band of snow coming at us now in mn


Hmm, where's bano?


----------



## unit28

Splits and shears are easily defined by changes 
Usually wind direction 

This one will have an anti cyclonic southerly intrusion that appears when you look at not the models.....
But other data such as 500 mb mid atmosphere tracks

Saying the models have shown this , is simply not true as they would need an overlay which some do where research and development teams have designed one


----------



## qualitycut




----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1972700 said:


> Splits and shears are easily defined by changes
> Usually wind direction
> 
> This one will have an anti cyclonic southerly intrusion that appears when you look at not the models.....
> But other data such as 500 mb mid atmosphere tracks
> 
> Saying the models have shown this , is simply not true as they would need an overlay which some do where research and development teams have designed one


So what are you saying? Lower totals than expected for metro since you said camden will probably see some?


----------



## unit28

Not sure why fonts are humongous

Stint was put in utera, stone is 8x11 cm
Dr said maybe hereditary? 
But yeah. ... it a bigger than most he's seen


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1972698 said:


> Hmm, where's bano?


Probably trying to get the mount on.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm more concerned about Ranger. I hope I didn't lead him down the path of a new truck.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just washed the truck. You snow wanters are welcome.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1972708 said:


> Not sure why fonts are humongous
> 
> Stint was put in utera, stone is 8x11 cm
> Dr said maybe hereditary?
> But yeah. ... it a bigger than most he's seen


Ouch! Hope it all goes okay


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1972691 said:


> They also got a guy from buffal today


Yes chris stewart. He has a bad rap for poor work ethic. But with all the injuries they need players. Some of these guys wont be back till next year They put ballard on indefinitley injury with fractures to his face and concussions so hes out indefinitely


----------



## qualitycut

Is the times on the bottom of meteo correct or are they actually 6 hours ahead? Feel like someone said that before. Like 12 would actually be 6 am


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1972717 said:


> I'm more concerned about Ranger. I hope I didn't lead him down the path of a new truck.


Perfect now I can blame you for a new purchaseThumbs Up. I have my eye on a few but like you said I'll just wait a little. Wifes job situation is so so. Once she gets squared away again Ill be looking harder
That one you sent me a pic of is really stewing


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1972723 said:


> Is the times on the bottom of meteo correct or are they actually 6 hours ahead? Feel like someone said that before. Like 12 would actually be 6 am


Meteo times are NOT actual.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1972727 said:


> Meteo times are NOT actual.


Subtract 6 hours for local time.


----------



## skorum03

Ranger620;1972726 said:


> Perfect now I can blame you for a new purchaseThumbs Up. I have my eye on a few but like you said I'll just wait a little. Wifes job situation is so so. Once she gets squared away again Ill be looking harder
> That one you sent me a pic of is really stewing


I wasn't really looking new until he posted that first 2500 ram like a month ago in forest lake for 35K... I've been looking new since then.


----------



## Ranger620

skorum03;1972729 said:


> I wasn't really looking new until he posted that first 2500 ram like a month ago in forest lake for 35K... I've been looking new since then.


There are good deals out there you just have to be patient and wait. I'm in no hurry and am not committed to new or used I'll buy something eventually.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1972728 said:


> Subtract 6 hours for local time.


So like i said 12 would be 6 actually


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1972736 said:


> So like i said 12 would be 6 actually


Yeah..........


----------



## qualitycut

lwnmwrman22;1972737 said:


> yeah..........


10-4.........


----------



## unit28

....00 is 6 ???


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1972700 said:


> Splits and shears are easily defined by changes
> Usually wind direction
> 
> This one will have an anti cyclonic southerly intrusion that appears when you look at not the models.....
> But other data such as 500 mb mid atmosphere tracks
> 
> Saying the models have shown this , is simply not true as they would need an overlay which some do where research and development teams have designed one


You posted a "screen shot" from three days ago or whatever that prompted a whole bunch of people to think this will split around the metro. You didn't say that but that's what people think when you put up a picture like that. All the questions were based on your picture. All I'm saying is I can find that same frame on a few different models both current and old. If you stop it at the right spot it will look like what you posted. You may be a weather genius but a teacher you are not. Too much info that misleads a lot of people that actually have to plow snow for a living. Have you noticed every time you post something like that you get 20 questions asking what it means? I have never seen you give a straight forward answer to anyone's question. (Except DJ I guess)


----------



## Doughboy12

unit28;1972740 said:


> ....00 is 6 ???


here.... This will help. http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/timezone/utc
But you knew that already.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1972743 said:


> You posted a "screen shot" from three days ago or whatever that prompted a whole bunch of people to think this will split around the metro. You didn't say that but that's what people think when you put up a picture like that. All the questions were based on your picture. All I'm saying is I can find that same frame on a few different models both current and old. If you stop it at the right spot it will look like what you posted. You may be a weather genius but a teacher you are not. Too much info that misleads a lot of people that actually have to plow snow for a living. Have you noticed every time you post something like that you get 20 questions asking what it means? I have never seen you give a straight forward answer to anyone's question. (Except DJ I guess)


Hat's not really unit's problem. My buddy that was hounding Novak is the same way.

He still says Novak was wrong because the snow is 50 miles north of the cities instead of right over the cities. He also says Novak is copying the models.

Of course he's copying the models. That's what we all do. I've given up trying to talk to him. I said Novak was right this time, he called snow for MN 5 days ago. Exact amounts no one knows until it's over.

People need to realize models aren't exact. If there is snow in your area on a model, you need to be ready.

You know that, I know that, we all know that.

But there is no split. It's either going north, or MAYBE over the cities. South, it is not.


----------



## Greenery

sss inc.;1972743 said:


> you posted a "screen shot" from three days ago or whatever that prompted a whole bunch of people to think this will split around the metro. You didn't say that but that's what people think when you put up a picture like that. All the questions were based on your picture. All i'm saying is i can find that same frame on a few different models both current and old. If you stop it at the right spot it will look like what you posted. You may be a weather genius but a teacher you are not. Too much info that misleads a lot of people that actually have to plow snow for a living. Have you noticed every time you post something like that you get 20 questions asking what it means? I have never seen you give a straight forward answer to anyone's question. (except dj i guess)


☺ . . . . .Transitions


----------



## SnowGuy73

Less than 1" and 1-3".

Lame.


----------



## NorthernProServ




----------



## Ranger620

SnowGuy73;1972756 said:


> Less than 1" and 1-3".
> 
> Lame.


I'm at 1"-2" and 1"-3"


----------



## Ranger620

Dahl just said 3-5 coming around 3am. Little system coming in around 8pm wont amount to nothing then the bigger system come in around 3 am


----------



## qualitycut

Well my driver got tomorrow and Wednesday off cause of the weather.feel better now


----------



## qualitycut

Supposed to start around 4am and go till around 10 -noon


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1972765 said:


> Dahl just said 3-5 coming around 3am. Little system coming in around 8pm wont amount to nothing then the bigger system come in around 3 am


Any idea on a end time?


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1972769 said:


> Well my driver got tomorrow and Wednesday off cause of the weather.feel better now


I have two truck in for service. Lucky me. One is for a cutting edge I can go get it and just grind away (they make new steel) the other is in trouble I think. Hope he gets my cutting edge done tonight


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1972772 said:


> Any idea on a end time?


He had it ending around noon


----------



## qualitycut

20% for next Sunday


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1972775 said:


> He had it ending around noon


Thanks.............


----------



## djagusch

SSS Inc.;1972743 said:


> You posted a "screen shot" from three days ago or whatever that prompted a whole bunch of people to think this will split around the metro. You didn't say that but that's what people think when you put up a picture like that. All the questions were based on your picture. All I'm saying is I can find that same frame on a few different models both current and old. If you stop it at the right spot it will look like what you posted. You may be a weather genius but a teacher you are not. Too much info that misleads a lot of people that actually have to plow snow for a living. Have you noticed every time you post something like that you get 20 questions asking what it means? I have never seen you give a straight forward answer to anyone's question. (Except DJ I guess)


Somebody i think needs some snow or he will go postal!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Headlights all fixed. Fill tube fixed. New cutting edges on. All return springs in working order (for now). Running the sidewalk spreader to WBL so the walks can be done as soon as the snow is done. 

Will try to fix the mirror when I get back, maybe. Might just park that truck.


----------



## Doughboy12

State Farm approved my new factory bumper....to replace the aftermarket that doesn't line up right. 
Better make sure I don't mess this one up before I get it.


----------



## qualitycut

So are we going to be lucky enough for the snow to freeze before it starts blowing?


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1972782 said:


> Headlights all fixed. Fill tube fixed. New cutting edges on. All return springs in working order (for now). Running the sidewalk spreader to WBL so the walks can be done as soon as the snow is done.
> 
> Will try to fix the mirror when I get back, maybe. Might just park that truck.


The timing on this sucks. I won't be able to come watch you.


----------



## Doughboy12

Might just have to get a new name put on my Wild jersey. 
33
Scott Pellerin (2000-01)
Sergei Zholtok (2001-04)
Petteri Nummelin (2006-08)
John Curry (2013-14)
Jordan Leopold (2015- )


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1972750 said:


> Hat's not really unit's problem. My buddy that was hounding Novak is the same way.
> 
> He still says Novak was wrong because the snow is 50 miles north of the cities instead of right over the cities. He also says Novak is copying the models.
> 
> Of course he's copying the models. That's what we all do. I've given up trying to talk to him. I said Novak was right this time, he called snow for MN 5 days ago. Exact amounts no one knows until it's over.
> 
> People need to realize models aren't exact. If there is snow in your area on a model, you need to be ready.
> 
> You know that, I know that, we all know that.
> 
> But there is no split. It's either going north, or MAYBE over the cities. South, it is not.


I'm at the hospital at to

I can say the models are all different but only one has been consistent with Thor

the gem... I've said that couple times
so don't discount what models say 
especially the right ones


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1972706 said:


> So what are you saying? Lower totals than expected for metro since you said camden will probably see some?


Yes even nws dropped
but never said it's going to miss

However they also said east into wi....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So if unit is going with the GEM....










Everyone gets in on the action.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1972782 said:


> Headlights all fixed. Fill tube fixed. New cutting edges on. All return springs in working order (for now). Running the sidewalk spreader to WBL so the walks can be done as soon as the snow is done.
> 
> Will try to fix the mirror when I get back, maybe. Might just park that truck.


Pretty much all our stuff is ready to go as well... Looks like the latest RAP pushed the start to 6AM... Hopefully that holds true... As long as we don't have inches and inches on the ground by 7AM I'll be happy...


----------



## unit28

Greenery;1972755 said:


> ☺ . . . . .Transitions


Arctic air tomorrow we'll see

if it wraps..... oh boy


----------



## CityGuy

26 and sunny 
Feels like 16.


----------



## CityGuy

Nws has me at 90% 1-2 tonight and 100% 1-3 tomorrow.


----------



## CityGuy

Nws shows the city of at 80% less than 1 and 100% 1-3 tomorrow


----------



## CityGuy

4 days to go.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1972805 said:


> So if unit is going with the GEM....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone gets in on the action.


I was just looking at that too.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1972817 said:


> 4 days to go.


You only had to give a week?


----------



## NorthernProServ

The electrical connection on the salt speader just broke off..... off to fleet farm


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Earlier job I was talking about is North Branch schools is looking for a head grounds guy. Outdoor maintenance only. $16-19 / hour. Gotta be able to drive school bus in a pinch.

Not sure why they don't bid it out. I could save them money.


----------



## unit28

.accumulating snow followed by strong northwest winds and blizzard conditions on tuesday... .a band of snow will develop late this evening from eastern south dakota through central minnesota. The snow will become heavy late tonight and early tuesday morning with up to 5 inches of snow expected. 

Someone reads this..... I hope lol

Additional snow will develop across eastern and southern minnesota as well as western wisconsin tonight and persist through tuesday morning before ending early in the afternoon. Snowfall accumulation in these areas will range from around 2 inches near the interstate 90 corridor with 3 to 4 inches across eastern minnesota and western wisconsin.


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1972806 said:


> Pretty much all our stuff is ready to go as well... Looks like the latest RAP pushed the start to 6AM... Hopefully that holds true... As long as we don't have inches and inches on the ground by 7AM I'll be happy...


I'm still waiting on 2 trucks. Looks like I will be a couple short this round. 1 actually as I will get the truck that needs a new edge and grind er down and let him fix it


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1972820 said:


> You only had to give a week?


That's all they wanted. Pay period ends friday..


----------



## CityGuy

Dahl says 3-4-5 inches over about a 9 hour period.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1972831 said:


> That's all they wanted. Pay period ends friday..


Seems like a lot of places do that now and even less time, dont want them bad mouthing ect.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1972834 said:


> Seems like a lot of places do that now and even less time, dont want them bad mouthing ect.


I offered 2 and they said 1 is good. Don't get it but I offered offered.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1972824 said:


> Earlier job I was talking about is North Branch schools is looking for a head grounds guy. Outdoor maintenance only. $16-19 / hour. Gotta be able to drive school bus in a pinch.
> 
> Not sure why they don't bid it out. I could save them money.


my grandpa drove the bus
when he was also a sherif

kids back then walked if they misbehaved


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1972834 said:


> Seems like a lot of places do that now and even less time, dont want them bad mouthing ect.


I offered 2 they said 1 is good for them.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1972836 said:


> my grandpa drove the bus
> when he was also a sherif
> 
> kids back then walked if they misbehaved


And now one would go to jail if they made a kid do anything


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Ian says 3-5


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

unit28;1972836 said:


> my grandpa drove the bus
> when he was also a sherif
> 
> kids back then walked if they misbehaved


The good old days


----------



## qualitycut

Wcco shows 2.5 in the cities


----------



## Ranger620

Bell says bulk falls from 4am to 9 am gone by lunch time
2.4" for most of the cities


----------



## qualitycut

Bell shows 2.4 in metro heaviest between 4 and 9am, great timing.


----------



## qualitycut

Now we get 1.5 and all the customers seen the 2-4 so they think we got 2 at least.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1972850 said:


> Now we get 1.5 and all the customers seen the 2-4 so they think we got 2 at least.


Which is perfect for the per timers.


----------



## CityGuy

Off to baby class. oh boy


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1972851 said:


> Which is perfect for the per timers.


Yea unfortunately its always the monthlys that call and complain.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Latest GFS matches the midmorning run.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1972860 said:


> Latest GFS matches the midmorning run.


You using 14:1? RAP looks to start it a few hours later then the rest.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1972863 said:


> You using 14:1? RAP looks to start it a few hours later then the rest.


I was looking at the RAR site. The pretty map.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1972835 said:


> I offered 2 and they said 1 is good. Don't get it but I offered offered.


A lot of places can't post a job till one is open... Everything is at will anyway... 2 weeks is a nice to have, not a need to have


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

60 cars at Sam's waiting for gas. You'd think there was a shortage.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1972868 said:


> I was looking at the RAR site. The pretty map.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1972871 said:


> 60 cars at Sam's waiting for gas. You'd think there was a shortage.


$2.18 vs $2.59 everywhere else around here.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1972873 said:


> $2.18 vs $2.59 everywhere else around here.


Wow! Wonder why there is such a difference?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1972872 said:


>


I have a weird feeling i dont get 2 inches. I hope we do. Would be nice to get 1 more plow in.


----------



## Bill1090

For some reason I have this feeling that I will be hard pressed to find 2" here.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Apparently there's a missing white husky in the area and a couple women thought Bucum was him. They tried to get him in their truck but he wasn't having anything to do with it. He was PISSED! Even the hair on his back and lip was raised. He had only been out for about 30 seconds and I was in the garage. 

Brother just sent me this. My brother and I both have white German Shepards that are brothers.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1972879 said:


> Wow! Wonder why there is such a difference?


Gas went up .20 / gallon today. Sam's and Costco will be low for a while.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1972880 said:


> I have a weird feeling i dont get 2 inches. I hope we do. Would be nice to get 1 more plow in.


With the wind i don't think it'll matter


----------



## qualitycut

RAP doesnt even having it start till 8am


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1972901 said:


> RAP doesnt even having it start till 8am


Better......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Up to around an inch tonight.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1972901 said:


> RAP doesnt even having it start till 8am


I dont think we will get that lucky.
If you want to sharpen your plowing skills i'll set you up:waving:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.emc.ncep.noaa.gov/mmb/mpyle/spcprod/12/

Click loop on the left, then animate on the top of the map.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1972925 said:


> http://www.emc.ncep.noaa.gov/mmb/mpyle/spcprod/12/
> 
> Click loop on the left, then animate on the top of the map.


Looks like a split to me.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1972931 said:


> Looks like a split to me.


The news did show darker to the north and south but had same totals from here to rochester


----------



## qualitycut

Surprised novak hasnt updated


----------



## Polarismalibu

Sun was hot enough today I actually found mud with the wheeler


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1972935 said:


> The news did show darker to the north and south but had same totals from here to rochester


Yeah, it won't split enough where there's no snow....just posting that to get under SSS's skin.


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;1972942 said:


> Sun was hot enough today I actually found mud with the wheeler


Lots of mud here (gravel driveway). Starting to get a lot of grass showing though!


----------



## qualitycut

That RAP is way lower than the rest. Weird, usually starts out the highest.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1972948 said:


> That RAP is way lower than the rest. Weird, usually starts out the highest.


It will go up to like 27" after everyone goes to sleep.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1972950 said:


> It will go up to like 27" after everyone goes to sleep.


Haha probably


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1972848 said:


> Bell says bulk falls from 4am to 9 am gone by lunch time
> 2.4" for most of the cities


Wait what? Seems a little off...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1972956 said:


> Wait what? Seems a little off...


What does? Gfs is at 2.3


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1972880 said:


> I have a weird feeling i dont get 2 inches. I hope we do. Would be nice to get 1 more plow in.


Yeah regardless of what happens I'll be glad to plow again...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1972944 said:


> Yeah, it won't split enough where there's no snow....just posting that to get under SSS's skin.


:laughing:


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1972940 said:


> Surprised novak hasnt updated


Waiting until noon tomorrow


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1972957 said:


> What does? Gfs is at 2.3


I suppose... Just seemed off when I saw 2.4 instead of 3+


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1972950 said:


> It will go up to like 27" after everyone goes to sleep.


Hahaha... No doubt


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1972944 said:


> Yeah, it won't split enough where there's no snow....just posting that to get under SSS's skin.


look closer to the dark splotches

Check the radar and the gem attm


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

cbservicesllc;1972966 said:


> Hahaha... No doubt


Wake up at 4am to thunder and there'll be 3" on the ground


----------



## unit28

Current gem......


----------



## Bill1090

unit28;1972972 said:


> Current gem......


Boring for me at least.

Side note; the GEM is the Canadian model right?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

unit28;1972967 said:


> look closer to the dark splotches
> 
> Check the radar and the gem attm


Unit are you a teacher or something? Just enough info but NOT THE ANSWER


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Finland final of Crashed Ice and this jersey pops up.

Cameron Naasz


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1972972 said:


> Current gem......


What do you those colors mean for totals?


----------



## qualitycut

Found it 0-2 and 2-4


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1972981 said:


> Finland final of Crashed Ice and this jersey pops up.
> 
> Cameron Naasz


Will Farrell referees all the time


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1972985 said:


> Found it 0-2 and 2-4


So a hair less than the GfS shows. About what the NAM shows.


----------



## Green Grass

sweet found out that the wife works at 5:30 tomorrow morning. So if we have an inch in the morning I have to take the kids with me till daycare opens.


----------



## Bill1090

Green Grass;1972996 said:


> sweet found out that the wife works at 5:30 tomorrow morning. So if we have an inch in the morning I have to take the kids with me till daycare opens.


That's alright, they can run the plow!


----------



## Bill1090

Red Bull Air race is on. These guys are nuts!!!


----------



## Green Grass

Bill1090;1972999 said:


> That's alright, they can run the plow!


They will watch a movie.


----------



## Doughboy12

Green Grass;1972996 said:


> sweet found out that the wife works at 5:30 tomorrow morning. So if we have an inch in the morning I have to take the kids with me till daycare opens.


If you ask her I'm sure she is hoping for more than just an inch...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;1973009 said:


> If you ask her I'm sure she is hoping for more than just an inch...


at least you didn't say a sloppy inch


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1972992 said:


> So a hair less than the GfS shows. About what the NAM shows.


Isn't the NAM showing more than the GFS? I'm confused.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1973023 said:


> Isn't the NAM showing more than the GFS? I'm confused.


Yeah... about 2 inches more... Me too...


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1973023 said:


> Isn't the NAM showing more than the GFS? I'm confused.


Yes...........


----------



## unit28

Bill1090;1972976 said:


> Boring for me at least.
> 
> Side note; the GEM is the Canadian model right?


yes to warm south east



NICHOLS LANDSCA;1972977 said:


> Unit are you a teacher or something? Just enough info but NOT THE ANSWER


 ..honestly I've thrown out more than anyone could have ever wanted to know



qualitycut;1972982 said:


> What do you those colors mean for totals?


4 for the dark


----------



## TKLAWN

UNIT just usually leave a little trail of chocolate to lead you down the right path.

With little presents for SSS and Lwnmwrman along the way.


----------



## qualitycut

RAP is starting to curl at 1 inch


----------



## Green Grass

Doughboy12;1973009 said:


> If you ask her I'm sure she is hoping for more than just an inch...


She knows better then to think that there will be more.


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1973037 said:


> UNIT just usually leave a little trail of chocolate to lead you down the right path.
> 
> With little presents for SSS and Lwnmwrman along the way.


A few years ago I said he was the Easter Bunny without the candy.

VRAC: 1.1" @MSP


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1973000 said:


> Red Bull Air race is on. These guys are nuts!!!


That's what I'm back to watching.


----------



## Green Grass

St Louis park has already declared a snow emergency


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1973057 said:


> .....................


I was at my parents today and my Mom was clearing out their attic and found a Sweet Mound/Westonka Tournament patch of mine from 1987. Indian head on it. Mohawks..... Right?


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1973062 said:


> I was at my parents today and my Mom was clearing out their attic and found a Sweet Mound/Westonka Tournament patch of mine from 1987. Indian head on it. Mohawks..... Right?


That's what it used to be till they got angry then it became the white hawks.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1973058 said:


> A few years ago I said he was the Easter Bunny without the candy.
> 
> VRAC: 1.1" @MSP


Really???????


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1973030 said:


> honestly I've thrown out more than anyone could have ever wanted to know


Agreed... problem is we're all WAAAAAAAY below the info... haha... Well at least I'll speak for myself on that...


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1973058 said:


> VRAC: 1.1" @MSP


Wait, what? That's got to be reverse psychology...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1973065 said:


> Agreed... problem is we're all WAAAAAAAY below the info... haha... Well at least I'll speak for myself on that...


This....... i have learned a little but that by Googling things he says and trying to figure it out.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1973063 said:


> That's what it used to be till they got angry then it became the white hawks.


We were the Southwest Indians up until about that year. I need to get one of our Indian Jerseys to hang on the wall. There is a website that makes some of the classic MN jerseys and our school is one of them.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1973066 said:


> Wait, what? That's got to be reverse psychology...


Haha thats what im thinking, but hes been busy with getting stuff ready so he may not actually care if it snows or not


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1973070 said:


> We were the Southwest Indians up until about that year. I need to get one of our Indian Jerseys to hang on the wall. There is a website that makes some of the classic MN jerseys and our school is one of them.


Yea my cousin has a Sibley warriors jersey with a indian or whatever was on it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1973064 said:


> Really???????


Yep. I plan on waking up disappointed.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1973073 said:


> Yep. I plan on waking up disappointed.


My original thought was 1 3/4 but im giving up on vrac on this one.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1973067 said:


> This....... i have learned a little but that by Googling things he says and trying to figure it out.


Hahaha... Same here


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1973071 said:


> Haha thats what im thinking, but hes been busy with getting stuff ready so he may not actually care if it snows or not


I am kind of over it now but I did put my plow on. I'd be fine if it snowed all month but I am in "Pre-Spring" mode. Its nice getting stuff ready without freaking out last minute so I don't need consistant 60's anytime soon. Whatever happens I don't want our season to start until the second week of April.


----------



## qualitycut

Well i got 3 pucks out on the front patio. 430 wake up.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1973082 said:


> I am kind of over it now but I did put my plow on. I'd be fine if it snowed all month but I am in "Pre-Spring" mode. Its nice getting stuff ready without freaking out last minute so I don't need consistant 60's anytime soon. Whatever happens I don't want our season to start until the second week of April.


Yea plow is in. Im planning on plowing tomorrow


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

unit28;1973030 said:


> yes to warm south east
> 
> ..honestly I've thrown out more than anyone could have ever wanted to know
> 
> 4 for the dark


I know you have it's great, it's just that it makes guys like me figure out what everything you say means and decipher it. I know I appreciate you're knowledge


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1973073 said:


> Yep. I plan on waking up disappointed.


Come on.......


----------



## SSS Inc.

Here ya go old school hockey fans. Some old school jerseys on this page.

http://classicmnhockey.com/collecti...7-minneapolis-southwest-indians-hockey-jersey


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1973084 said:


> Well i got 3 pucks out on the front patio. 430 wake up.


I suppose I should set mine up just in case. Neighbor kids left about 50 pucks on my rink yesterday and they all melted into the rink. :realmad: So I brought them all inside.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I plan on waking up at midnight to a clear radar at 1 am.

Then I plan on waking up at 2 am to a clear radar.

A clear radar is what I plan on seeing at 3 am


I then plan on seeing 1.65" on the ground at 4 am when I peek out the curtains.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1973092 said:


> I plan on waking up at midnight to a clear radar at 1 am.
> 
> Then I plan on waking up at 2 am to a clear radar.
> 
> A clear radar is what I plan on seeing at 3 am
> 
> I then plan on seeing 1.65" on the ground at 4 am when I peek out the curtains.


Just like the good old days.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1973092 said:


> I plan on waking up at midnight to a clear radar at 1 am.
> 
> Then I plan on waking up at 2 am to a clear radar.
> 
> A clear radar is what I plan on seeing at 3 am
> 
> I then plan on seeing 1.65" on the ground at 4 am when I peek out the curtains.


That would never happen.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Wiring fixed, that was ********....


----------



## qualitycut

Nam down to 2

1.9 actually


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1973089 said:


> Here ya go old school hockey fans. Some old school jerseys on this page.
> 
> http://classicmnhockey.com/collecti...7-minneapolis-southwest-indians-hockey-jersey


I forgot about the Minnesota moose


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1973089 said:


> Here ya go old school hockey fans. Some old school jerseys on this page.
> 
> http://classicmnhockey.com/collecti...7-minneapolis-southwest-indians-hockey-jersey


That's pretty cool


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1973110 said:


> Nam down to 2
> 
> 1.9 actually


Yeah, also looks like it's moved back to like 7AM start...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1973111 said:


> I forgot about the Minnesota moose


I found an autographed Moose goalie stick on craigslist for $50 tonight. I had forgotten about them too. It was all we had at the time. I remember going to a game at the civic center with a buddy.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1973117 said:


> Yeah, also looks like it's moved back to like 7AM start...


Like the RAP. ....


----------



## qualitycut

Now im going to have to wait and see wjat gfs says


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1973122 said:


> Like the RAP. ....


Yes sir :salute:


----------



## qualitycut

Wow ian dropped us to 1 in


----------



## qualitycut

I won't be surprised. Just the way this winter has gone


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ian led the news with this.....









Then did the weather with this....


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1973132 said:


> Wow ian dropped us to 1 in


And you thought I was kidding. 

Now, I have been waiting for us to all get shocked by way more snow than expected at some point this year. I guess we'll see.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1973134 said:


> Ian led the news with this.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then did the weather with this....


I noticed that also.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1973136 said:


> And you thought I was kidding.
> 
> Now I have been waiting for us to all get shocked by way more snow than expected at some point this year. I guess we'll see.


Didn't think you were kidding, you just always seem to be the optimistic one. I wouldn't be suprised one bit if it doesn't pan out


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1973134 said:


> Ian led the news with this.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then did the weather with this....


Saw that too, I rewound it to watch again


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1973134 said:


> Ian led the news with this.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then did the weather with this....


Facebook him and ask why


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1973139 said:


> Didn't think you were kidding, you just always seem to be the optimistic one. I wouldn't be suprised one bit if it doesn't pan out


I wish there was more on the radar right now. Little green blob headed our way.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1973144 said:


> I wish there was more on the radar right now. Little green blob headed our way.


Isnt it supposed to develop a bit though?


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1973134 said:


> Ian led the news with this.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then did the weather with this....


Wtf ?........


----------



## SSS Inc.

New GFS looks to be even lower. Less than 1" maybe.


----------



## Greenery

Well, I staged some equipment at a couple sites and have everything fueled, mounted and ready to go.. Sooooo it'll be a bust.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1973143 said:


> Facebook him and ask why


Is it on his page????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1973150 said:


> Well, I staged some equipment at a couple sites and have everything fueled, mounted and ready to go.. Sooooo it'll be a bust.


Was that you that sent the friend request?


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1973144 said:


> I wish there was more on the radar right now. Little green blob headed our way.


Kinda looks like its headed straight for the metro 'eh?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1973150 said:


> Well, I staged some equipment at a couple sites and have everything fueled, mounted and ready to go.. Sooooo it'll be a bust.


Same. I even have guys picking up trucks tonight so we can respond quicker if needed at 6 am.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1973147 said:


> Isnt it supposed to develop a bit though?


I would hope so.  I just meant it would be nice to see something more so we have some idea of whats coming.


----------



## unit28

Only one of us needs to be ready for tomorrow. .....


----------



## banonea

Here is the new plow, all mounted and working great, and HOLY FAST MOVING PLOW!!!!!!

I thought the fisher i bought from MNplow was just set high but this one is just as fast if not faster with the hydro's. You start to count and hit the angle buttons and before you hit 2, it is there. Thinking i will be looking at more fishers.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1973144 said:


> I wish there was more on the radar right now. Little green blob headed our way.


Dahl said some flurries move through around 9-11, but that isn't the real snow.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;1973149 said:


> New GFS looks to be even lower. Less than 1" maybe.


If it's less then 1", im going to be pissed.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1973149 said:


> New GFS looks to be even lower. Less than 1" maybe.


Looks farther north.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1973159 said:


> Dahl said some flurries move through around 9-11, but that isn't the real snow.


I think he knows that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1973155 said:


> I would hope so.  I just meant it would be nice to see something more so we have some idea of whats coming.


It's supposed to basically develop right over us.


----------



## NorthernProServ

banonea;1973157 said:


> Here is the new plow, all mounted and working great, and HOLY FAST MOVING PLOW!!!!!!
> 
> I thought the fisher i bought from MNplow was just set high but this one is just as fast if not faster with the hydro's. You start to count and hit the angle buttons and before you hit 2, it is there. Thinking i will be looking at more fishers.....


Looks good !

Is it a trip edge or mold board Trip ?


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1973160 said:


> If it's less then 1", im going to be pissed.


Wouldn't it be typical to the rest of the year, just stuck in a rut.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1973156 said:


> Only one of us needs to be ready for tomorrow. .....


Camden?????????


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1973157 said:


> Here is the new plow, all mounted and working great, and HOLY FAST MOVING PLOW!!!!!!
> 
> I thought the fisher i bought from MNplow was just set high but this one is just as fast if not faster with the hydro's. You start to count and hit the angle buttons and before you hit 2, it is there. Thinking i will be looking at more fishers.....


That a poly? Looks really thin


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1973166 said:


> Camden?????????


Probably.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1973162 said:


> I think he knows that.


Oh I don't knowwww....he apparently doesn't think snow will compact.

That must be how they say I have 35" of snow up here....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SREF still thinks we are getting snow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1973134 said:


> Ian led the news with this.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then did the weather with this....


What the f........


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1973166 said:


> Camden?????????


I'm ready to go if it comes!


----------



## Green Grass

Greenery;1973150 said:


> Well, I staged some equipment at a couple sites and have everything fueled, mounted and ready to go.. Sooooo it'll be a bust.


That's what I get for going out and putting the plow on the truck.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1973152 said:


> Was that you that sent the friend request?


Yes. . . .


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1973169 said:


> Oh I don't knowwww....he apparently doesn't think snow will compact.
> 
> That must be how they say I have 35" of snow up here....


Ooooops! I forgot to factor in Compaction in to my VRAC opinion.

Updated VRAC..... 0.7"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

C'mon...no one is going to like my Ian posts??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1973176 said:


> Ooooops! I forgot to factor in Compaction in to my VRAC opinion.
> 
> Updated VRAC..... 0.7"


Hahahahahaa


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1973175 said:


> Yes. . . .


K.... Never know. People send them all the time if you get a good couple of games going.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1973171 said:


> SREF still thinks we are getting snow.


Yeah, of an inch maybe. If it had a 2" category on the probabilities map I bet it would be about 30% @ msp.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My VRAC for Chisago? 4.8", AFTER compaction.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1973177 said:


> C'mon...no one is going to like my Ian posts??


I got your back.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1973183 said:


> Yeah, of an inch maybe. If it had a 2" category on the probabilities map I bet it would be about 30% @ msp.


Yeah, the 4 goes through Camden country, which has moved north about 50 miles from where it was earlier today.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1973184 said:


> My VRAC for Chisago? 4.8", AFTER compaction.


K see ya up there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

There's a new blonde fill in on 4.


----------



## unit28

Lil blob qikly shears....
Splits then fills from west dak?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1973173 said:


> I'm ready to go if it comes!


Have fun!....payup


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1973177 said:


> C'mon...no one is going to like my Ian posts??


I did one better.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1973192 said:


> I did one better.


I saw it.


----------



## Ranger620

Alright its gonna snow enough to go out and plow. I got the truck back from the shop and went and got the other one that needed a cutting edge (didnt get done) now I have the flu. I did everything I could do. You guys better come help me when we get 2"+. 
Off to bed getting up at 3
My VRAC 2.3" in rogers


----------



## Greenery

Anyone else have a problem with this site on their phone? For the past month or so I automatically get signed out all the time. It's kind of annoying having to sign in every time I post...

That and this damn Google screen on my phone popping up every time I hit the home button, than having to hit it five more times to get it to go away.


----------



## banonea

NorthernProServ;1973164 said:


> Looks good !
> 
> Is it a trip edge or mold board Trip ?


Trip edge. I don't think they make a V-plow with a mole board trip.


----------



## Green Grass

Greenery;1973195 said:


> Anyone else have a problem with this site on their phone? For the past month or so I automatically get signed out all the time. It's kind of annoying having to sign in every time I post...
> 
> That and this damn Google screen on my phone popping up every time I hit the home button, than having to hit it five more times to get it to go away.


Negative my galaxy s 5 works just fine.


----------



## qualitycut

Now i know who billy is


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1973157 said:


> Here is the new plow, all mounted and working great, and HOLY FAST MOVING PLOW!!!!!!
> 
> I thought the fisher i bought from MNplow was just set high but this one is just as fast if not faster with the hydro's. You start to count and hit the angle buttons and before you hit 2, it is there. Thinking i will be looking at more fishers.....


Looking good.


----------



## Ranger620

Greenery;1973195 said:


> Anyone else have a problem with this site on their phone? For the past month or so I automatically get signed out all the time. It's kind of annoying having to sign in every time I post...
> 
> That and this damn Google screen on my phone popping up every time I hit the home button, than having to hit it five more times to get it to go away.


No problems here.


----------



## Bill1090

Greenery;1973195 said:


> Anyone else have a problem with this site on their phone? For the past month or so I automatically get signed out all the time. It's kind of annoying having to sign in every time I post...
> 
> That and this damn Google screen on my phone popping up every time I hit the home button, than having to hit it five more times to get it to go away.


Works fine for me. What browser are you using?


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1973167 said:


> That a poly? Looks really thin


No poly, steel. 3 trip springs per wing.....


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1973181 said:


> K.... Never know. People send them all the time if you get a good couple of games going.


I don't seem to have that problem..


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1973174 said:


> That's what I get for going out and putting the plow on the truck.


Go take it off. :waving:Thumbs Up


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1973157 said:


> Here is the new plow, all mounted and working great, and HOLY FAST MOVING PLOW!!!!!!
> 
> I thought the fisher i bought from MNplow was just set high but this one is just as fast if not faster with the hydro's. You start to count and hit the angle buttons and before you hit 2, it is there. Thinking i will be looking at more fishers.....


Looks good! Is that truck black or green?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1973198 said:


> Now i know who billy is


Creeper.........


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1973195 said:


> Anyone else have a problem with this site on their phone? For the past month or so I automatically get signed out all the time. It's kind of annoying having to sign in every time I post...
> 
> That and this damn Google screen on my phone popping up every time I hit the home button, than having to hit it five more times to get it to go away.


Dumb question but do you have the keep signed in box clicked when you sign in? Mine did that forva while and i always clicked the box but would become unchecked if i clicked on it before i typed in user name and password


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;1973198 said:


> Now i know who billy is


Indeed you do Andy. :waving:


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1973194 said:


> Alright its gonna snow enough to go out and plow. I got the truck back from the shop and went and got the other one that needed a cutting edge (didnt get done) now I have the flu. I did everything I could do. You guys better come help me when we get 2"+.
> Off to bed getting up at 3
> My VRAC 2.3" in rogers


I actually have more equipment then needed for once. I can help you out if needed sense our sites are close by. I'll send you my number incase you don't have it


----------



## Bill1090

Ch 8 says 2.6 for me and 2.9 for bano.


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;1973205 said:


> Looks good! Is that truck black or green?


Black, just VERY dirty......


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;1973194 said:


> Alright its gonna snow enough to go out and plow. I got the truck back from the shop and went and got the other one that needed a cutting edge (didnt get done) now I have the flu. I did everything I could do. You guys better come help me when we get 2"+.
> Off to bed getting up at 3
> My VRAC 2.3" in rogers


I could head north probably late afternoon and see how you big city folk push snow.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1973211 said:


> I actually have more equipment then needed for once. I can help you out if needed sense our sites are close by. I'll send you my number incase you don't have it


Send it on over. 
I think Ill make it. If we got a blizzard it would be a different story. Few hours in the am then nap then again tomorrow night. But send your number over just in caseThumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

Bell 1.7.......


----------



## CityGuy

Bel says 2-4


----------



## CityGuy

Chris say's 2-4


----------



## Ranger620

Bill1090;1973219 said:


> I could head north probably late afternoon and see how you big city folk push snow.


I'll let ya no. I should be able to tough it out I hope


----------



## CityGuy

Heaviest north and west of the cities.

I'm begining to think bust


----------



## banonea

KTTC saying a 5am start here, trace to 2" with the heaviest around wionna and the Mississippi vally, but the winds are supposed to be around 30mph


----------



## CityGuy

40 next monday is going to feel good.

Break out the shorts


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea;1973157 said:


> Here is the new plow, all mounted and working great, and HOLY FAST MOVING PLOW!!!!!!
> 
> I thought the fisher i bought from MNplow was just set high but this one is just as fast if not faster with the hydro's. You start to count and hit the angle buttons and before you hit 2, it is there. Thinking i will be looking at more fishers.....


Wow you got that together quick!


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1973223 said:


> Bel says 2-4





qualitycut;1973222 said:


> Bell 1.7.......


ummmm??????????


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1973160 said:


> If it's less then 1", im going to be pissed.


Yeah same here... :angry:


----------



## Ranger620

Now mr giggles on 9 went back to 2-4


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1973230 said:


> ummmm??????????


That was the actual total map she posted


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;1973212 said:


> Ch 8 says 2.6 for me and 2.9 for bano.


Really????

KTTC shows little to nothing


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1973220 said:


> Send it on over.
> I think Ill make it. If we got a blizzard it would be a different story. Few hours in the am then nap then again tomorrow night. But send your number over just in caseThumbs Up


Sent.......


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1973236 said:


> Sent.......


Rejected. .....


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1973230 said:


> ummmm??????????


I missed the graphic just heard what she said.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1973233 said:


> Now mr giggles on 9 went back to 2-4


Now i think they are covering, rather be higher than lower. They are forecasting for the average person who has to drive to work in the am.


----------



## Bill1090

Eau Claire has 1-2" from the metro down to me and bano.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1973171 said:


> SREF still thinks we are getting snow.


Is the sref the probability one? If so isn't that updated only twice a day?


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;1973230 said:


> ummmm??????????


It looked like on her map 1.7 south metro 2.4 north metro.

Sticking with my 2.4 VRAC


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;1973235 said:


> Really????
> 
> KTTC shows little to nothing


NWS has me at 1-3 and you at 1-2.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1973236 said:


> Sent.......


Got it.. Thanks off to bed


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;1973229 said:


> Wow you got that together quick!


If i would of had the mount and headlight harness it would of been about 2.5 hours to remove the old one and install the new one. Had to go to owatonna for the mount and Lacross for the harness. I will say, the new plows are SO muce easier than the older ones
I know i could do a virgin truck,i could do it in less than 2 hours.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;1973195 said:


> Anyone else have a problem with this site on their phone? For the past month or so I automatically get signed out all the time. It's kind of annoying having to sign in every time I post...
> 
> That and this damn Google screen on my phone popping up every time I hit the home button, than having to hit it five more times to get it to go away.


Did you do the lollipop update? My BIL is on AT&T and had the same problem after updating...


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;1973245 said:


> If i would of had the mount and headlight harness it would of been about 2.5 hours to remove the old one and install the new one. Had to go to owatonna for the mount and Lacross for the harness. I will say, the new plows are SO muce easier than the older ones
> I know i could do a virgin truck,i could do it in less than 2 hours.


We have a Fisher dealer in La Crosse? Or does a Western harness work?


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;1973248 said:


> We have a Fisher dealer in La Crosse? Or does a Western harness work?


Fisher and wester are all the same parts except the truck side mount. Controllers, harnesses, pump and motor, they are all the same......


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1973237 said:


> Rejected. .....


Nothing new there lol


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1973230 said:


> ummmm??????????


Yeah it was both... said 2-4... Airport 1.7, Crystal 2.6, Buffalo and Cambridge 4.0


----------



## Doughboy12

Bel showed one map to open and then said there was a new model run and came back with that.
Her highest totals ended where Novak's high travel impact started...?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1973246 said:


> Did you do the lollipop update? My BIL is on AT&T and had the same problem after updating...


Verizon, lollipop and Samsung S5 here and there's no problems.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Novaks updated


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;1973255 said:


> Novaks updated


This..........just saw that. 
It moved NORTH.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Alarm set for 3 hours.

Rap keeps creeping up.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Eden prairie is trying to make it so you need a permit to SELL your house!?!?!


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1973257 said:


> Alarm set for 3 hours.
> 
> Rap keeps creeping up.


I bet you don't sleep for those 3 hours


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1973259 said:


> I bet you don't sleep for those 3 hours


Pre plowing. ......


----------



## Polarismalibu

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1973258 said:


> Eden prairie is trying to make it so you need a permit to SELL your house!?!?!


Sure why not, anything to make a buck

Typical city crap


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1973257 said:


> Alarm set for 3 hours.
> 
> Rap keeps creeping up.


Its beem bouncing between 1-1.5


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Polarismalibu;1973261 said:


> Sure why not, anything to make a buck
> 
> Typical city crap


$185 permit


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1973259 said:


> I bet you don't sleep for those 3 hours


Already sleeping once... Now that I just saw the new map, pushed it back to 4 hours.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1973257 said:


> Alarm set for 3 hours.
> 
> Rap keeps creeping up.


Didn't you go to bed at 8....up at 1?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Are you guys still using 14:1?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;1973266 said:


> Didn't you go to bed at 8....up at 1?


2 now............


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1973254 said:


> Verizon, lollipop and Samsung S5 here and there's no problems.


Yeah, same... except I've had battery issues... Tried clearing the cache today so hopefully that helps...


----------



## CityGuy

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1973258 said:


> Eden prairie is trying to make it so you need a permit to SELL your house!?!?!


Saw that. Won't stand for long courts will force them to change it back.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1973255 said:


> Novaks updated


Whatever he moved it north, miles wise, will double by morning. Baby Steps......


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1973267 said:


> Are you guys still using 14:1?


Yea supposed to be 24 degrees.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1973269 said:


> Yeah, same... except I've had battery issues... Tried clearing the cache today so hopefully that helps...


Lollipop is KILLING my and my kids' battery.


----------



## qualitycut

I have a feeling its even farther north in the morning


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1973267 said:


> Are you guys still using 14:1?


I'm using 12:1 but with no compaction.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1973267 said:


> Are you guys still using 14:1?


I've stayed at 15:1 to make myself feel better...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1973272 said:


> Yea supposed to be 24 degrees.


So new GFS is about 1.8", sans compaction.


----------



## Bill1090

Novak has me out of it completely.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1973271 said:


> Whatever he moved it north, miles wise, will double by morning. Baby Steps......


Also moved it west.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1973267 said:


> Are you guys still using 14:1?


Sounds right according to NWS.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1973277 said:


> So new GFS is about 1.8", sans compaction.


Idk im using 13 actually

1.6, no compaction because i dont know how accurate that can be to many variables


----------



## SSS Inc.

Well I'll be working on street sweepers come morning. I'm out........ 

Good luck out there tonight. :waving:


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;1973279 said:


> Novak has me out of it completely.


You get freezing rain...?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1973280 said:


> Also moved it west.


I knew after I posted someone would say that. I should have said NW.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1973273 said:


> Lollipop is KILLING my and my kids' battery.


Yeah it seems the OS and system processes are the issue... Also wifi issues have been reported... Tried the cache clear today, if that doesn't work, sounds like factory reset fixes it 100%


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1973285 said:


> I knew after I posted someone would say that. I should have said NW.


I actually said north first and wanted to update but thought I would make a new post. Wasn't trying to correct you at all. Those of us looking know that. I was more sharing for the lurkers that don't look.


----------



## CityGuy

Nws says less than 1 tonight and 1-3 tomorrow.

Gut says bust on it for the cities.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Still wondering if Dahl hasn't looked at a model in a few days... His maps are virtually flip flopped from every one else's even as of a half hour ago...


----------



## qualitycut

There hasn't been one snow this year when i actually said to myself that we will be plowing


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1973293 said:


> There hasn't been one snow this year when i actually said to myself that we will be plowing


This is sad but true.......


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1973293 said:


> There hasn't been one snow this year when i actually said to myself that we will be plowing


There hasn't been one that you wanted 2" or more ether. I till this one


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;1973284 said:


> You get freezing rain...?


Who knows....


----------



## Bill1090

Oh boy it sounds like a manhunt is going on. Now the news channels will have something to thrive on for a month. #smalltownprobz


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1973295 said:


> There hasn't been one that you wanted 2" or more ether. I till this one


Reverse psychology on this one


----------



## Greenery

cbservicesllc;1973246 said:


> Did you do the lollipop update? My BIL is on AT&T and had the same problem after updating...


Yes That's when it started.


----------



## qualitycut

Rap was up to almost 2 now back down to 1.5


----------



## qualitycut

Womder if that snow over lawn is hitting the ground


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1973304 said:


> Womder if that snow over lawn is hitting the ground


Looks like MAYBE a light dusting on the traffic cams up 65... or maybe its just tracks in the salt... I had nothing here...

Edit: Definitely some flakes in the street lights...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1973305 said:


> Looks like MAYBE a light dusting on the traffic cams up 65... or maybe its just tracks in the salt... I had nothing here...


Was some dark blues and greens over forest lake.


----------



## qualitycut

Man that radar looks like its going to be pretty far west and north of me


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1973307 said:


> Was some dark blues and greens over forest lake.


Yeah the cams up 35 are pretty terrible... can't tell much... 65 was the next best thing... You'd think our government could spend all sorts of money on better cameras...


----------



## qualitycut

Nam, rap amd gfs are all right on top of each other now.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Flurries here


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Not a flake here. Doesn't look like anything will get to me until after 5 am.

Back to bed until then.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1973304 said:


> Womder if that snow over lawn is hitting the ground


We have a coating so far.









Wonder if I go back to sleep? Looks like it's sliding past....or is where the back fill begins??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like a lot of dry air.

Dry tongue. Split????


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1973334 said:


> Looks like a lot of dry air.
> 
> Dry tongue. Split????


It almost looks like it will all be north of you even


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1973335 said:


> It almost looks like it will all be north of you even


Right now.

Looking at the Midwest radar, there is moisture going north, moisture in IA/MO.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1973336 said:


> Right now.
> 
> Looking at the Midwest radar, there is moisture going north, moisture in IA/MO.


I can only get parts of it to load right. That's why it looked that way to me


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My totals have been dropped by NWS now.

Less than 1/2, 1-3.

I was up to 2-4 went I went to sleep for today.


----------



## Martinson9

Polarismalibu;1973335 said:


> It almost looks like it will all be north of you even


That's what it looks like to me now. I'm going back to bed until 6 a.m.


----------



## djagusch

Nothing in nb


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Pretty decent snows to the way west, in South Dakota.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1973346 said:


> Pretty decent snows to the way west, in South Dakota.


Looks like most of it is headed well north and west of the cities...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I've had 1.7" shaved off my hourly since Sunday evening.

Down to 2.2" on the hourly from 3.9" at the high point.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1973347 said:


> Looks like most of it is headed well north and west of the cities...


I think the blob to the west is supposed to wrap down. Most of the snow, I THINK it's supposed to move straight east now.

Kinda hoping it misses. I think I'm getting what the wife has. Don't feel good at all.

In my 15 years of being married, my wife has missed zero days of work. She came home after 2 hours yesterday and already said she isn't working today.

I don't need to have that and need to plow.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1973348 said:


> I've had 1.7" shaved off my hourly since Sunday evening.
> 
> Down to 2.2" on the hourly from 3.9" at the high point.


yeah I'm down to 2" now. Won't be surprised to see the drop from 1-3" to around an inch by 8am


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1973349 said:


> I think the blob to the west is supposed to wrap down. Most of the snow, I THINK it's supposed to move straight east now.
> 
> Kinda hoping it misses. I think I'm getting what the wife has. Don't feel good at all.
> 
> In my 15 years of being married, my wife has missed zero days of work. She came home after 2 hours yesterday and already said she isn't working today.
> 
> I don't need to have that and need to plow.


If that happens then we all get 2" I'm sure, there are some dark greens mixed in there.

Everyone seems to be getting sick right now, I've been battling a minor version of what SSS had for the past few days. If the snow doesn't head straight east, you'll have plenty of help available.


----------



## unit28

All anyone has is a split and a trace

Plowing guy at the hospital just threw salt out the window and drove out...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Channel 9 is heading towards St. Cloud to find the snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Channel 9 said MNDot spent $85M last year on snow removal, $70M this year????? How????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I know it's only a "screenshot".....

But looks like a split to me...


----------



## unit28

Scream shot from wrf yesterday

If it wraps this morning

AT SOME TIME.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1973364 said:


> Scream shot from wrf yesterday
> 
> If it wraps this morning
> 
> AT SOME TIME.......


That's the wait..... Does it wrap?? Or keep sliding to the NE?


----------



## skorum03

I'm debating getting out of bed and running to mcdonalds for breakfast right now.. 

Or try to fall back asleep? 

Decisions


----------



## SnowGuy73

22° breezy overcast.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1973368 said:


> I'm debating getting out of bed and running to mcdonalds for breakfast right now..
> 
> Or try to fall back asleep?
> 
> Decisions


Perkins has been calling me.

Had a Diet Dr. Pepper instead.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1973369 said:


> 22° breezy overcast.


Get your house off the ice?

Are you a guy that pulls your wheel house off every night? Or leave it on the ice?


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1973370 said:


> Perkins has been calling me.
> 
> Had a Diet Dr. Pepper instead.


Denny's has been on my mind also. Haven't been there much this year because it hasn't snowed but in years past we go there almost every morning after it snows


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hmph... Story on 4, ice dam removal is supposedly getting up to $1,000 per hour in Boston.

Local Forest Lake guy has 36 guys and "all his equipment" out there for a month. Says he has to work 20 hours a day in the office here in MN to keep up with demand.

I have my doubts.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Barlow, Brickman, Marler all say 2".


----------



## mnglocker

I guess it totally paid off to change the oil in the truck, fuel filters and all the jazz, skip the car wash etc... there's not a flake in my neck of the woods.


----------



## qualitycut

Good thing before i went to bed i switched my alarm to 515. Should have done 7 like i thought. Damn


----------



## qualitycut

Well was solid green blob, now split into 2 little greens inside the blue.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hourly down to 1.8". 

I bet that doesn't even happen.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1973401 said:


> Hourly down to 1.8".
> 
> I bet that doesn't even happen.


Considering it was supposed to start at 5 ish and it hast started yet and is still supposed to be gone by 1130 still i agreed


----------



## TKLAWN

National pancake day

Free pancakes at IHOP

VRAC 1.1


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1973349 said:


> I think the blob to the west is supposed to wrap down. Most of the snow, I THINK it's supposed to move straight east now.
> 
> Kinda hoping it misses. I think I'm getting what the wife has. Don't feel good at all.
> 
> In my 15 years of being married, my wife has missed zero days of work. She came home after 2 hours yesterday and already said she isn't working today.
> 
> I don't need to have that and need to plow.


That's exactly it... the Low will pivot through...


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;1973407 said:


> National pancake day
> 
> Free pancakes at IHOP
> 
> VRAC 1.1


Well that's convenient... Ours just closed...


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1973378 said:


> Hmph... Story on 4, ice dam removal is supposedly getting up to $1,000 per hour in Boston.
> 
> Local Forest Lake guy has 36 guys and "all his equipment" out there for a month. Says he has to work 20 hours a day in the office here in MN to keep up with demand.
> 
> I have my doubts.


My neighbor just got back yesterday from there with his steamer. He did quite well


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1973414 said:


> Well that's convenient... Ours just closed...


That one sucked anyways


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1973420 said:


> My neighbor just got back yesterday from there with his steamer. He did quite well


I'm sure you can. Just knowing the local guy, his numbers may or may not be embellished.


----------



## Bill1090

Down to 1-2" and a mix.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1973426 said:


> I'm sure you can. Just knowing the local guy, his numbers may or may not be embellished.


He never said he was charging 1000, said same rates as here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sven says maybe an inch here (metro).


----------



## SnowGuy73

Down to 1.5" now....


----------



## unit28

Still splitting through most of it......
Closing off fast on the far nw dak trough


----------



## Camden

Over 3" on the ground here. It's slowed down considerably but when I started at 4:30 the flakes were huge. I love when it snows like that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1973441 said:


> Over 3" on the ground here. It's slowed down considerably but when I started at 4:30 the flakes were huge. I love when it snows like that.


Lucky!.......


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;1973444 said:


> Lucky!.......


Don't worry. ......
could be decent drifting on the way


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1973447 said:


> Don't worry. ......
> could be decent drifting on the way


Bring it on!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1973433 said:


> Still splitting through most of it......
> Closing off fast on the far nw dak trough


I was just going to say you can see the front from brainerd to Alex on the radar.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm going back to sleep.


----------



## CityGuy

Total bust.


----------



## CityGuy

22 cloudy
Feels like 20.


----------



## CityGuy

I can't believe they are still calling for snow. I don't see it happening. It just doesm't feel like it.


----------



## Green Grass

Very light snow now


----------



## Doughboy12

Woke up to not a single flake. Zero zippo nada. 






Now it's coming down quite good. Teny tiny flakes.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh, I'm down to 1.8" on my hourly.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;1973454 said:


> I can't believe they are still calling for snow. I don't see it happening. It just doesm't feel like it.


Ummmm..look at the radar??


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1973444 said:


> Lucky!.......


Agreed........


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1973450 said:


> I was just going to say you can see the front from brainerd to Alex on the radar.


And that's what will force it through us...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1973463 said:


> Ummmm..look at the radar??


This.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Very, very, very, very light snow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Snow here now.


----------



## CityGuy

6-7 flakes, very small flakes


----------



## TKLAWN

Steady snow here.


----------



## Green Grass

Green Grass;1973455 said:


> Very light snow now


About a 1/4 already


----------



## SnowGuy73

Moderate snow now.


----------



## 09Daxman

Started to snow in St Paul....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Down to 1.1".


----------



## CityGuy

Small steady flakes.


----------



## Bill1090

Vrac: .6"....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm down to 1.4" on the hourly.


----------



## Bill1090

NWS now has my snow total at "around an inch".


----------



## Doughboy12

TKLAWN;1973407 said:


> National pancake day
> 
> Free pancakes at IHOP
> 
> VRAC 1.1


My place of business is doing a United Way pancake breakfast. $5 for a plate. IHOP sounds like a better deal.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Per NWS:

2 to 3 inches of total accumulation is likely in the Twin Cities metro area by noon, with 3 to 6 likely in parts of western and central MN.


----------



## Camden

Huge flakes again. Over 4" now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Per Novak:

A dangerous ICY mix as developed over extreme southern MN along the I-90 corridor. Be careful RST area.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Started snowing here now.


----------



## PremierL&L

Over half inch already here depending on how fast it does end up moving through my vrac is 1.8


----------



## cbservicesllc

Good coating here... tiny flakes but coming down good


----------



## cbservicesllc

My main concern is the back edge is starting to move very quickly


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1973535 said:


> Good coating here... tiny flakes but coming down good


Come on 2"!! CB wants one last full plow of the season with that DXT !  (and so do I  )


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Any of you guys "Nathan" from Osseo??


----------



## SnowGuy73

About a half inch here so far.


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;1973527 said:


> Per Novak:
> 
> A dangerous ICY mix as developed over extreme southern MN along the I-90 corridor. Be careful RST area.


Said that yesterday. ....

eat more chicken


----------



## SSS Inc.

New vrac 2.4"


Steady snow for last half hour. Just over 1/2".


----------



## unit28

Cranked in CR


#getrdone


----------



## mnlefty

That's a nice little patch of dark green up CB/Polaris way...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like the dark green by Maple Grove and the one coming down from Alex are going to combine right over me.


----------



## TKLAWN

Just over an inch here. 

It's coming down pretty good too.


----------



## CityGuy

Maybe .5 on the ground. Small steady flakes.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wait, so now the cities will end up with 3" and everyone will be complaining because they dropped to around 1, maybe 2?? 

NWS is getting reamed on their Facebook page by clueless people.


----------



## hansenslawncare

3/8" on the tape in Woodbury. What are we thinking for a stop time; East Side of St. Paul area?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Getting lighter here, bigger flakes.


----------



## olsonbro

We have a strong inch already in vadnais heights. It started snowing about an hour ago. If this keeps up, 3" could easily happen by noon.


----------



## SSS Inc.

olsonbro;1973580 said:


> We have a strong inch already in vadnais heights. It started snowing about an hour ago. If this keeps up, 3" could easily happen by noon.


Exactly what I'm thinking.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1973542 said:


> Come on 2"!! CB wants one last full plow of the season with that DXT !  (and so do I  )


Yeah! I had to measure 3 times, but I think I have 1.5...


----------



## Bill1090

Freezing rain here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like 11 am it's all wrapped up. Just had yellow on the radar in **** Rapids area.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1973576 said:


> Wait, so now the cities will end up with 3" and everyone will be complaining because they dropped to around 1, maybe 2??
> 
> NWS is getting reamed on their Facebook page by clueless people.


We wont get 3 here little over 1/4 light snow since it started


----------



## olsonbro

LwnmwrMan22;1973590 said:


> Looks like 11 am it's all wrapped up. Just had yellow on the radar in **** Rapids area.


The back edge really is cruising our way. There is something oddly satisfying about watching the back edge head our way. I get anxious waiting for it to end so we can get out and clean it up.


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1973588 said:


> Yeah! I had to measure 3 times, but I think I have 1.5...


I didnt measure when I took the dogs out but I got 2" (or close to it) here and in rogers. I'll have 3" by the time its done


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snowing like a mofo here now.


----------



## mnglocker

I spoke too soon. #EffingWeather


----------



## MNPLOWCO

1. 4 inches in Minnetonka at this time. Taped. Moderately heavy snowfall. If this goes on until 11 like this will have 3 inches as it's coming down fairly heavily.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1973601 said:


> Snowing like a mofo here now.


You got my number still? Looks like I will be available.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1973606 said:


> You got my number still? Looks like I will be available.


No. I don't think I do.

Honestly, I think we are good, will probably end up with 3". I will know more at 3 this afternoon where we stand.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1973614 said:


> No. I don't think I do.
> 
> Honestly, I think we are good, will probably end up with 3". I will know more at 3 this afternoon where we stand.


Ok. Just lemme know.


----------



## SSS Inc.

1.25" in s. mpls.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Called a couple shovelers "we can't go until after 5, we got full time jobs".

Nice..... Coulda called. Of course my stuff is at their house.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1973625 said:


> 1.25" in s. mpls.


1.5 here...........


----------



## Drakeslayer

2" Tonka Bay


----------



## PremierL&L

3.5 here slowed down big time but it snowed hard for an hour and a half


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1973614 said:


> No. I don't think I do.
> 
> Honestly, I think we are good, will probably end up with 3". I will know more at 3 this afternoon where we stand.


It's light and fluffy... over 2 here


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;1973511 said:


> NWS now has my snow total at "around an inch".


Same here. Very light snow here, falling straight down.


----------



## skorum03

We've got barely an inch here. Very light snow, tiny flakes seems to be just about done


----------



## SnowGuy73

1" on my deck.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

1.75" here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

2.25" from Wyoming to St Croix Falls.


----------



## olsonbro

Have a little over 2 here now in VH. Moderate snow mixed with short heavy bursts. Lwnmwr...if it makes you feel better we are missing 2 shovel crew foreman at the moment. One went to jail last night apparently, the other has vanished since we talked to him last night.


----------



## SSS Inc.

It really picked up here now. Much larger flakes too.


----------



## qualitycut

I need more south metro guys on here.


----------



## unit28

Slowed down a lot in CR


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

olsonbro;1973652 said:


> Have a little over 2 here now in VH. Moderate snow mixed with short heavy bursts. Lwnmwr...if it makes you feel better we are missing 2 shovel crew foreman at the moment. One went to jail last night apparently, the other has vanished since we talked to him last night.


Yeah, it doesn't really make me feel better.  Just wish he would have called so I could have picked up my equipment. I have other people who can shovel, but now no equipment.


----------



## CGLC

olsonbro;1973652 said:


> Have a little over 2 here now in VH. Moderate snow mixed with short heavy bursts. Lwnmwr...if it makes you feel better we are missing 2 shovel crew foreman at the moment. One went to jail last night apparently, the other has vanished since we talked to him last night.


It happens to the best of us. This has been a hard year on retaining employees due to infrequent snow falls.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

1.75 in Minnetonka. Good enough for a full pull!
A little over an hour left to wait. Start plowing at 11:00


----------



## justinsp

2.5" NE Plymouth off Schmidt and NW Blvd


----------



## qualitycut

About an inch of snow here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

........................


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1973670 said:


> ........................


Huh?........


----------



## cbservicesllc

justinsp;1973665 said:


> 2.5" NE Plymouth off Schmidt and NW Blvd


Thanks! Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

Giant flakes but slowing here.


----------



## Bill1090

County roads are slicker than sss rink#


----------



## Ranger620

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1973643 said:


> 1.75" here


Whats your cross streets in?? Your in **** Rapids correct?? One of my customers says they have 3.5" Foley and 10


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Made a double post........


----------



## Ranger620

Suns getting brighter we must be getting close to the end


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CGLC;1973662 said:


> It happens to the best of us. This has been a hard year on retaining employees due to infrequent snow falls.


Well down here we've had 3-4 snows per month and I can't get shovelers. I pay $18 an hour too. I hate to pay much more


----------



## unit28

And back to full on crank


----------



## skorum03

Now I have to decide if I just do a full run. By the time it's done there will probably be 1.5"... Maybe.


----------



## unit28

Ranger620;1973681 said:


> Whats your cross streets in?? Your in **** Rapids correct?? One of my customers says they have 3.5" Foley and 10


I'm above 2 no doubt


----------



## cbservicesllc

3.25 in Maple Grove... 3.5 in St. Michael


----------



## qualitycut

Im going have yet another do i or dont plow. Cafe.


----------



## qualitycut

Nevermind i lied. Just under an inch


----------



## qualitycut

Flurries and suns out here


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1973688 said:


> Well down here we've had 3-4 snows per month and I can't get shovelers. I pay $18 an hour too. I hate to pay much more


I pay way less than that and have them begging to work. .


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1973708 said:


> Flurries and suns out here


You can come shovel your sidewalk by my house. About 1.75"


----------



## unit28

Do NE

.........


----------



## andersman02

Bloomington at about 1.25"


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Ranger620;1973681 said:


> Whats your cross streets in?? Your in **** Rapids correct?? One of my customers says they have 3.5" Foley and 10


I'm right there just north a mile, I had 1.75" on the driveway when I left at 9. The driveway was salted but.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

Looks like this last band will hold together for ya Quality.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

The wife just measured 3" on the deck, she said it was really snowing hard right after I left


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1973733 said:


> Looks like this last band will hold together for ya Quality.


Seen that i got a ways to go though


----------



## Camden

Just got a text saying 94 is closed at Clearwater.


----------



## unit28

I'm calling it......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My plow in the shop, tractor sitting still. Good start.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Man, stuff that was shoveled earlier and got another coating on it is starting to burn off... No salt!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1973757 said:


> My plow in the shop, tractor sitting still. Good start.


Mechanical or staffing on the tractor?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1973757 said:


> My plow in the shop, tractor sitting still. Good start.


Nope, wait, tractor driver got the tractor fixed.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1973757 said:


> My plow in the shop, tractor sitting still. Good start.


Do you need a hand up there, we aint going to get dick here....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1973759 said:


> Mechanical or staffing on the tractor?


Mechanical. He was having trouble with the release handles not holding the plow onto the skid plate. Talked him through the adjustment, he's back up and running.


----------



## CityGuy

2 to 2.5 at the city of.
Curb to curb starting at noon for guys plowing here.


----------



## qualitycut

1.25 now. Looks like 2 but measures 1.25 can't wait for the calls


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1973765 said:


> 2 to 2.5 at the city of.
> Curb to curb starting at noon for guys plowing here.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1973711 said:


> I pay way less than that and have them begging to work. .


Send some my way next season if have extra. I can pay you for the guys and you pay them and keep the rest


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1973769 said:


> Thanks for the info!


Anytime.......


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1973711 said:


> I pay way less than that and have them begging to work. .


Well that's cause your a lead singer in a Rock and Roll band....:waving::laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

Trooper hit on 494EB/Concord, while investigating crash. Extricated taken to Regions.Non Life Threat injury

Interstate 94 between Clearwater and the Hasty exit was closed Tuesday morning after a number of crashes, one involving a semi truck, were reported, Lt. Tiffani Nielson of the state patrol tweeted.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Second truck down. Waiting for a diagnosis.


----------



## Doughboy12

County j 35e


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/572792851328679936


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Hurry up and plow its melting. Blacktop is wet 10min after scraping it


----------



## Doughboy12

Not storm related???

A man who got out of his semitrailer truck on the interstate near downtown Minneapolis was run over and killed during the morning commute, authorities said Tuesday.

Robert J. Passow, 47, of Fort Dodge, Iowa, was hit by a pickup truck shortly after 6 a.m. Monday along northbound Interstate 35W just as it bends east and skirts the southern edge of downtown, according to the State Patrol. Passow died after being taken to Hennepin County Medical Center.

The pickup driver, Matthew A. Jacobson, 30, of Rosemount, was not hurt, the patrol said.

Authorities have yet to explain why Passow exited his big rig.

Paul Walsh


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Doughboy12;1973789 said:


> Not storm related???
> 
> A man who got out of his semitrailer truck on the interstate near downtown Minneapolis was run over and killed during the morning commute, authorities said Tuesday.
> 
> Robert J. Passow, 47, of Fort Dodge, Iowa, was hit by a pickup truck shortly after 6 a.m. Monday along northbound Interstate 35W just as it bends east and skirts the southern edge of downtown, according to the State Patrol. Passow died after being taken to Hennepin County Medical Center.
> 
> The pickup driver, Matthew A. Jacobson, 30, of Rosemount, was not hurt, the patrol said.
> 
> Authorities have yet to explain why Passow exited his big rig.
> 
> Paul Walsh


Was it even snowing there yet?


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1973771 said:


> Send some my way next season if have extra. I can pay you for the guys and you pay them and keep the rest


I will keep that in mind.


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1973774 said:


> Well that's cause your a lead singer in a Rock and Roll band....:waving::laughing:


Lol...........


----------



## banonea

just throwing this out there, if anyone is needing any help we've got nothing down here right now and I don't foresee us getting anything out of this. I would be available after about 5 o'clock today


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1973794 said:


> Was it even snowing there yet?


Would have been close. Not much.


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1973789 said:


> Not storm related???
> 
> A man who got out of his semitrailer truck on the interstate near downtown Minneapolis was run over and killed during the morning commute, authorities said Tuesday.
> 
> Robert J. Passow, 47, of Fort Dodge, Iowa, was hit by a pickup truck shortly after 6 a.m. Monday along northbound Interstate 35W just as it bends east and skirts the southern edge of downtown, according to the State Patrol. Passow died after being taken to Hennepin County Medical Center.
> 
> The pickup driver, Matthew A. Jacobson, 30, of Rosemount, was not hurt, the patrol said.
> 
> Authorities have yet to explain why Passow exited his big rig.
> 
> Paul Walsh


Media said that was yesterday morning. Not sure if that is correct.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1973765 said:


> 2 to 2.5 at the city of.
> Curb to curb starting at noon for guys plowing here.


I will wait till overnight.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1973805 said:


> Media said that was yesterday morning. Not sure if that is correct.


Yep...Monday....missed that part. Sorry all. 

"Robert J. Passow, 47, of Fort Dodge, Iowa, was hit by a pickup truck shortly after 6 a.m. Monday."


----------



## qualitycut

Breaks on other truck going to the floor, lights on too. Hope its just fluid is low. Works when he pushes it down twice


----------



## Camden

Fluid might be low but if that's the case then the question is "Where did it go?"..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Another day plowing, another trip to White Castle.


----------



## Bill1090

Camden;1973843 said:


> Fluid might be low but if that's the case then the question is "Where did it go?"..


This. My money would be on a blown line or caliper.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1973843 said:


> Fluid might be low but if that's the case then the question is "Where did it go?"..


Put 2 new brakes in earlirt this year


----------



## Polarismalibu

This better be the last one for the year


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1973861 said:


> This better be the last one for the year


Ha what? You wanted it i thought


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1973861 said:


> This better be the last one for the year


What happened now??? Your phone blowing up like mine??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sub broke his Western in half. He says he's done for the year.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snow already looks like crap.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1973876 said:


> Sub broke his Western in half. He says he's done for the year.


Broke what exactly? Take a pic if you can.


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;1973861 said:


> This better be the last one for the year


Uh oh. What'd you break?


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1973876 said:


> Sub broke his Western in half. He says he's done for the year.


Holy crap!...


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1973837 said:


> Breaks on other truck going to the floor, lights on too. Hope its just fluid is low. Works when he pushes it down twice


Breaks??? That's what the pile is for...Thumbs Up


----------



## djagusch

Polarismalibu;1973861 said:


> This better be the last one for the year


It's only march 3rd though.


----------



## qualitycut

Done. .......


----------



## qualitycut

Alot of people around here skipped plowing and salted only


----------



## Doughboy12

This would be a good one....http://www.crankyape.com/default.asp?pg=DispSingleItem&ItemNumber=54445


----------



## qualitycut

Just sitting here waiting for a few emails and phone calls, part of me thinks i should have but the absolute most i could find was just under 1.5 , 2 inches is 2 inches. They want smaller trigger they need to pay like the rest.


----------



## SSS Inc.

djagusch;1973897 said:


> It's only march 3rd though.


That is my thought as well.

BTW: I think we are all curious what you got. Sorry if its been reported.

Is St. Croix Falls by you? 6" there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

No pics of my sub's plow. Something that was "fixed" before he bought the plow.

He's got a buddy with a plow that's not being used, he's on the way to get that one.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1973837 said:


> Breaks on other truck going to the floor, lights on too. Hope its just fluid is low. Works when he pushes it down twice


Blown caliper?


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1973923 said:


> No pics of my sub's plow. Something that was "fixed" before he bought the plow.
> 
> He's got a buddy with a plow that's not being used, he's on the way to get that one.


If you need some welding done bring it down...I can "fix" it again for him.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1973919 said:


> Just sitting here waiting for a few emails and phone calls, part of me thinks i should have but the absolute most i could find was just under 1.5 , 2 inches is 2 inches. They want smaller trigger they need to pay like the rest.


That guy on the hill is going to call for sure.....when his drive is drifted in.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1973925 said:


> Blown caliper?


Anybody say master cylinder yet?


----------



## djagusch

SSS Inc.;1973922 said:


> That is my thought as well.
> 
> BTW: I think we are all curious what you got. Sorry if its been reported.
> 
> Is St. Croix Falls by you? 6" there.


At 11 Sr croix might of had 4"s. Cambridge, north branch, osceola all around that 3.5 inch mark. NWS hourlies were pretty close.


----------



## Doughboy12

Ahem....told you so.


----------



## Green Grass

It sure is getting windy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got my sales tax check today, plus $6.62 interest. No late fee though.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1973872 said:


> What happened now??? Your phone blowing up like mine??


That's a understatement


----------



## qualitycut

South facing lawns are bare already


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1973938 said:


> Got my sales tax check today, plus $6.62 interest. No late fee though.


That is the way I thought it would go..........if you remember.


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;1973929 said:


> Anybody say master cylinder yet?


But then would they still pressurize after 2 pumps?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well now what do we do???

Everything is open. Nothing is closed.


----------



## ryde307

Done for the day. Will be back out tonight to clean it all up.
A friend sent me this. This is at the Toro Plant in Minneapolis/Bloomington.
Looks like they are building a plow for the mowers.


----------



## djagusch

ryde307;1973951 said:


> Done for the day. Will be back out tonight to clean it all up.
> A friend sent me this. This is at the Toro Plant in Minneapolis/Bloomington.
> Looks like they are building a plow for the mowers.


Isn't that the areator


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1973951 said:


> Done for the day. Will be back out tonight to clean it all up.
> A friend sent me this. This is at the Toro Plant in Minneapolis/Bloomington.
> Looks like they are building a plow for the mowers.


They have one for zero turns.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1973950 said:


> Well now what do we do???
> 
> Everything is open. Nothing is closed.


You wait until about 10 tonight like me.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Anyone having trouble getting on Craigslist? Its the only site that won't load for me.

Nevermind....Works now.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1973962 said:


> You wait until about 10 tonight like me.


Be melted here by then


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1973950 said:


> Well now what do we do???
> 
> Everything is open. Nothing is closed.


Better sit there and hit each spot as each car moves


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1973962 said:


> You wait until about 10 tonight like me.


Yeah, don't want to send everyone home for four hours.


----------



## unit28

Dxpst.........


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1973970 said:


> Anyone having trouble getting on Craigslist? Its the only site that won't load for me.
> 
> Nevermind....Works now.


the ewall won't work for me
I tried the. Ptype radar last night

Edit
Works now
Weird

http://mp1.met.psu.edu/~fxg1/WXTYPE/loop25nc.html


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1973981 said:


> Yeah, don't want to send everyone home for four hours.


5.5  better than paying them. Send them home then hit everything once they close will save ya time as well.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1973981 said:


> Yeah, don't want to send everyone home for four hours.


Hand out spring cleanup fliers


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1973985 said:


> 5.5  better than paying them. Send them home then hit everything once they close will save ya time as well.


Actually I have 3 guys waiting right now.

At 5 I have that one industrial place behind WalMart in Forest Lake that closes.

Then one other in North Branch. Tractor guy is at an hourly place in Wyoming.

School guys are finishing some other places.

At least there's no more phone calls.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1973985 said:


> 5.5  better than paying them. Send them home then hit everything once they close will save ya time as well.


That is what I would think. Pretty routine for us to have to wait for a good chunk of time on daytime storms.


----------



## unit28

djagusch;1973932 said:


> At 11 Sr croix might of had 4"s. Cambridge, north branch, osceola all around that 3.5 inch mark. NWS hourlies were pretty close.


Bout same as gem was too
Yesterday


----------



## Doughboy12

ryde307;1973951 said:


> Done for the day. Will be back out tonight to clean it all up.
> A friend sent me this. This is at the Toro Plant in Minneapolis/Bloomington.
> Looks like they are building a plow for the mowers.


Needs to be a V if they want a good sidewalk machine...


----------



## unit28

Doughboy12;1974003 said:


> Needs to be a V if they want a good sidewalk machine...


Or a rotary boom like hustler diesel with full cab......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1974006 said:


> Or a rotary boom like hustler diesel with full cab......


Not cost effective. They already have a couple sidewalk machines like that as well.

Something like above that a contractor could retro fit to a current machine would be looked at.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

We are out on round two cleaning parking spots, everything that was hit this morning is bone dry and everything now is scraping clean. Won't even have to salt. Brother is doing parking spots with the skid at the three that don't close until 2am. Should be all done in two hours or less


----------



## unit28

This unit is awd....

but I got what you said
The guys at mercy hspt 
Were keeping up with today's storm
Had full cab and broom

You'd like it diesel boy

http://www.stevenshardwareandequipment.com/hustler/3500.pdf


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

They are playing bumper cars on Snelling/larpenteur. It's all backed up going NB


----------



## Polarismalibu

Out of the past 5 years this was the worst for stupid customers comaining. Might just work harder this summer and not do snow next year


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1974024 said:


> Out of the past 5 years this was the worst for stupid customers comaining. Might just work harder this summer and not do snow next year


I only had the usuals. "Will you be out today? Or are you waiting for tonight?"


----------



## SSS Inc.

Are all these calls residential properties? We never get calls. I guess I feel lucky.


----------



## Bill1090

unit28;1974022 said:


> This unit is awd....
> 
> but I got what you said
> The guys at mercy hspt
> Were keeping up with today's storm
> Had full cab and broom
> 
> You'd like it diesel boy
> 
> http://www.stevenshardwareandequipment.com/hustler/3500.pdf


I wonder what the price tag on one of those units are?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1974030 said:


> I only had the usuals. "Will you be out today? Or are you waiting for tonight?"


I got my a$$ chewed out for not plowing were cafing cars were parked


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1974024 said:


> Out of the past 5 years this was the worst for stupid customers comaining. Might just work harder this summer and not do snow next year


Or did you get soft from last year when there was never a doubt....


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1974042 said:


> I got my a$$ chewed out for not plowing were cafing cars were parked


Wow...that must have been one dumb mother cafer.
Did you even try to explain it or just laugh your a$$ off.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1974044 said:


> Wow...that must have been one dumb mother cafer.
> Did you even try to explain it or just laugh your a$$ off.


I tried to explain it untill she said we are done servicing them.


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;1974042 said:


> I got my a$$ chewed out for not plowing were cafing cars were parked


I dont think i would last if i had to deal with customer like you guys got up there. The last one that was whining all the time got dropped in the middle of a storm, told me she would sue, told her go for it i got more money and better lawyers than her and still dropped her......never heard from her lawyer and she did the rest of the year with a shovel beacuse i told all the plow companies i knew how bad she was.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;1973933 said:


> Ahem....told you so.


Hmmm... look at that...


----------



## ryde307

Our day was fine but ha one Property owner call. We service 5 or so building for him and he called to complain we hadn't bee to 2 of them yet. This was at 2pm. I explained we were moving through things and his other buildings were done and someone would be there soon. He said "you have had to plow twice this year and I have been paying the whole time not complaining. I would expect you to be all over this." I explained it stopped snowing 2 hours before and we were coming. He wasn't happy. Normally we get a call or 2 like this from time to time and after a quick talk it's fine. I'm sure this will be also but for some reason has pissed me off all day.


----------



## Doughboy12

Just remind them they didn't get charged extra for last year. I'm sure it won't help much but it may sink in later.


----------



## banonea

ryde307;1974075 said:


> Our day was fine but ha one Property owner call. We service 5 or so building for him and he called to complain we hadn't bee to 2 of them yet. This was at 2pm. I explained we were moving through things and his other buildings were done and someone would be there soon. He said "you have had to plow twice this year and I have been paying the whole time not complaining. I would expect you to be all over this." I explained it stopped snowing 2 hours before and we were coming. He wasn't happy. Normally we get a call or 2 like this from time to time and after a quick talk it's fine. I'm sure this will be also but for some reason has pissed me off all day.


We call it the "7 snowflake syndrome "

People think there 7 snow flakes are the most important snowflakes and you should be there when the last one hits the ground......sucks to be them.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1974035 said:


> Are all these calls residential properties? We never get calls. I guess I feel lucky.


I don't do residential. At least not single family residential.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1974075 said:


> Our day was fine but ha one Property owner call. We service 5 or so building for him and he called to complain we hadn't bee to 2 of them yet. This was at 2pm. I explained we were moving through things and his other buildings were done and someone would be there soon. He said "you have had to plow twice this year and I have been paying the whole time not complaining. I would expect you to be all over this." I explained it stopped snowing 2 hours before and we were coming. He wasn't happy. Normally we get a call or 2 like this from time to time and after a quick talk it's fine. I'm sure this will be also but for some reason has pissed me off all day.


Same thing happens to me, i think its just we feel we didn't provide the best service we could because of what they say when we actually did.


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1974078 said:


> Just remind them they didn't get charged extra for last year. I'm sure it won't help much but it may sink in later.


I just did that when i was asked why they are billed for April when there is not that much plowing in april.... thats when they were reminded about the 14" storm in may they didn't pay for last year beacuse of april and that ended that.


----------



## Doughboy12

An outsiders look at this. 

First: They feel cheated this year because they are paying the same as last year and had you out like 10-12 times. (Just ballparking this)
Second: you guys have all sort of checked out with the lack of snow and all the storm watching that has resulted in little to no action. 

These two combine to make them *****y and you touchy. Hang in there boys this too shall pass and you will soon be spending your days in the sun shine... :waving:
Just my take on it.


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1974091 said:


> An outsiders look at this.
> 
> First: They feel cheated this year because they are paying the same as last year and had you out like 10-12 times. (Just ballparking this)
> Second: you guys have all sort of checked out with the lack of snow and all the storm watching that has resulted in little to no action.
> 
> These two combine to make them *****y and you touchy. Hang in there boys this too shall pass and you will soon be spending your days in the sun shine... :waving:
> Just my take on it.


No check out here, there is still snow out there coming our way.......besides, i got a new plow to play with.


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1974093 said:


> No check out here, there is still snow out there coming our way.......besides, i got a new plow to play with.


That may have came out wrong. I couldn't find what I really meant....


----------



## qualitycut

Dougoy12;1974091 said:


> An outsiders look at this.
> 
> First: They feel cheated this year because they are paying the same as last year and had you out like 10-12 times. (Just ballparking this)
> Second: you guys have all sort of checked out with the lack of snow and all the storm watching that has resulted in little to no action.
> 
> These two combine to make them *****y and you touchy. Hang in there boys this too shall pass and you will soon be spending your days in the sun shine... :waving:
> Just my take on it.


About 18 times last year, probably a couple more though.


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;1974093 said:


> No check out here, there is still snow out there coming our way.


Bite your tounge!!


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1974097 said:


> About 18 times last year, probably a couple more though.


I new it was a lot but had no real idea. Am I making any sense though?


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1974099 said:


> I new it was a lot but had no real idea. Am I making any sense though?


I have checked out, i want spring and work everyday.


----------



## qualitycut

That camera angle off the Ottawa coach keeps looking like hes sipping on a beer.


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;1974075 said:


> Our day was fine but ha one Property owner call. We service 5 or so building for him and he called to complain we hadn't bee to 2 of them yet. This was at 2pm. I explained we were moving through things and his other buildings were done and someone would be there soon. He said "you have had to plow twice this year and I have been paying the whole time not complaining. I would expect you to be all over this." I explained it stopped snowing 2 hours before and we were coming. He wasn't happy. Normally we get a call or 2 like this from time to time and after a quick talk it's fine. I'm sure this will be also but for some reason has pissed me off all day.


Sounds like my day... more calls this snow than the last 2 years... I have no idea what the major malfunction is...


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1974095 said:


> That may have came out wrong. I couldn't find what I really meant....


I got it, and i understand both sides. That is also the reason why i am careful about the customers i take on. I don't like stress and complaints. That may be the reason i am the size of company that i am. I am on every site, every storm, every mowing, every deck i build or whatever we are doing. I still have customers phone numbers in my phone from 10 yeara ago, just to check that they are still happy with the job we did, and it bothers the hell out of me when a customer questions or is not happy with the service we give beacuse we work hard to do the best we can every time.


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;1974099 said:


> I new it was a lot but had no real idea. Am I making any sense though?


I understood your point and I think it's valid.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1974111 said:


> I got it, and i understand both sides. That is also the reason why i am careful about the customers i take on. I don't like stress and complaints. That may be the reason i am the size of company that i am. I am on every site, every storm, every mowing, every deck i build or whatever we are doing. I still have customers phone numbers in my phone from 10 yeara ago, just to check that they are still happy with the job we did, and it bothers the hell out of me when a customer questions or is not happy with the service we give beacuse we work hard to do the best we can every time.


I know of one very satisfied customer. :waving:


----------



## CityGuy

God I love a 12 hour day. 

mcd's 2x today is going to hurt later.


----------



## ryde307

Doughboy12;1974099 said:


> I new it was a lot but had no real idea. Am I making any sense though?


I understand what you are saying. Like I said these issues come up from time to time and it's really not a big deal. It could just be a Pm having a bad day and the snow contractor is the one that gets the end of it. It has happened with this one a few times in the past. The next day we are best friends. I never take them to serious. For some reason it just pissed me off today. Maybe it was my bad day and he was going to be at the end of it if I didn't keep my mouth shut.

We have serviced this site 6-10 times this season. We also have not charged for some spot salting and small clean up from time to time but he doesn't know or realize that. Either way not a big deal but annoyed me.


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;1974098 said:


> Bite your tounge!!


We havent hit basketball tournaments yet....


----------



## Camden

ryde307;1974075 said:


> Our day was fine but ha one Property owner call. We service 5 or so building for him and he called to complain we hadn't bee to 2 of them yet. This was at 2pm. I explained we were moving through things and his other buildings were done and someone would be there soon. He said "you have had to plow twice this year and I have been paying the whole time not complaining. I would expect you to be all over this." I explained it stopped snowing 2 hours before and we were coming. He wasn't happy. Normally we get a call or 2 like this from time to time and after a quick talk it's fine. I'm sure this will be also but for some reason has pissed me off all day.


"I appreciate your prompt payments. I can certainly increase the level of service you receive at each site and I'd welcome the opportunity to discuss that with you in greater detail. We can stage equipment at each site and begin service as soon as a storm begins."

Let him complain after he sees how much his price increases.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;1974121 said:


> I know of one very satisfied customer. :waving:


I like customers like your mom, i never see her and she is beyond happy with our work.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goallllllllllll


----------



## ryde307

CityGuy;1974122 said:


> God I love a 12 hour day.
> 
> mcd's 2x today is going to hurt later.


You know the responses your going to get complaining about a 12 hour day.


----------



## ryde307

Camden;1974127 said:


> "I appreciate your prompt payments. I can certainly increase the level of service you receive at each site and I'd welcome the opportunity to discuss that with you in greater detail. We can stage equipment at each site and begin service as soon as a storm begins."
> 
> Let him complain after he sees how much his price increases.


This is how most complaints go. It's funny how many up sells happen from complaints. I would bet 1 in 3 complaints get up sold.


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;1974130 said:


> You know the responses your going to get complaining about a 12 hour day.


No I really enjoyed it. Not sarcastic about it. Felt good being behind the wheel and moving snow. Most likely the last time doing residential areas.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goallllllllllll


----------



## CityGuy

Goal................


----------



## Bill1090

Goal........


----------



## ryde307

CityGuy;1974135 said:


> No I really enjoyed it. Not sarcastic about it. Felt good being behind the wheel and moving snow. Most likely the last time doing residential areas.


Ah. I misunderstood then. I always watch the city trucks and wish I was plowing roads. I always think it looks fun. I think that is just the grass is greener on the other side thing. Everything is fun until you have to do it everyday.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Noooooooooooooo.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1974130 said:


> You know the responses your going to get complaining about a 12 hour day.


Get this.....Other than waiting for our large lot at the Sr. High to clear out, and small commercials to close, we are close to being done.

It's not even 8:30. Even with the equipment issues to start the day (tractor had to be shut down about 6 this evening, started doing it again) sub found a plow to borrow for the night, so he's back, we will be done in about 4 hours, once this stuff closes down.

I'm stuck in a circle clearing spots as people move.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I've even had a truck sitting all day. Maybe that 5500 is closer than the objects in the mirror appear??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1974143 said:


> Ah. I misunderstood then. I always watch the city trucks and wish I was plowing roads. I always think it looks fun. I think that is just the grass is greener on the other side thing. Everything is fun until you have to do it everyday.


Even sex.....  Amirite bano???


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1974145 said:


> Get this.....Other than waiting for our large lot at the Sr. High to clear out, and small commercials to close, we are close to being done.
> 
> It's not even 8:30. Even with the equipment issues to start the day (tractor had to be shut down about 6 this evening, started doing it again) sub found a plow to borrow for the night, so he's back, we will be done in about 4 hours, once this stuff closes down.
> 
> I'm stuck in a circle clearing spots as people move.


Ooo haven't you learned, should have waited to post a finish time till your done


----------



## banonea

Heading out to shake some salt. ....


----------



## CityGuy

And just like that it's a tie game.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1974149 said:


> Even sex.....


D'ohkay.......


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;1974143 said:


> Ah. I misunderstood then. I always watch the city trucks and wish I was plowing roads. I always think it looks fun. I think that is just the grass is greener on the other side thing. Everything is fun until you have to do it everyday.


It can be fun and you get to feel the satisfaction of a job well done when you can see the results of your work and get an occasional wave from a resident.
On the other hand traffic sucks, have to have your head on a swivel watching traffic and mailboxes, kids, and what not. And getting the finger is constant from some residents that just don't get it that you are just doing your job.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1974155 said:


> D'ohkay.......


Which part....the not fun or every day???


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1974150 said:


> Ooo haven't you learned, should have waited to post a finish time till your done


I already know that I will roll in at about midnight and have at least two hours of cluster cafe to read about as it unfolds.


----------



## Drakeslayer

ryde307;1974123 said:


> I understand what you are saying. Like I said these issues come up from time to time and it's really not a big deal. It could just be a Pm having a bad day and the snow contractor is the one that gets the end of it. It has happened with this one a few times in the past. The next day we are best friends. I never take them to serious. For some reason it just pissed me off today. Maybe it was my bad day and he was going to be at the end of it if I didn't keep my mouth shut.
> 
> We have serviced this site 6-10 times this season. We also have not charged for some spot salting and small clean up from time to time but he doesn't know or realize that. Either way not a big deal but annoyed me.


We always put the No Charge items on our invoices. Obviously we don't do this often but sometimes 1/4 ton of salt for free makes them feel like they are winning.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1974149 said:


> Even sex.....  Amirite bano???


Never turn that down.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1974165 said:


> I already know that I will roll in at about midnight and have at least two hours of cluster cafe to read about as it unfolds.


Really??? Wow......I see how it is. See if I entertain you guys anymore.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hey, I'm as surprised as the rest of you how well things are going this year.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1974173 said:


> Hey, I'm as surprised as the rest of you how well things are going this year.


Well there goes the bumper tonight with that optimism. :waving:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sounds like they have the kinks worked out of my little tractor.

Plus I got this AWESOME set of training wheels for it!!!!


----------



## Bill1090

Novak says 60* isn't out of the question for next week.


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;1974186 said:


> Novak says 60* isn't out of the question for next week.


Break out the shorts. Thumbs Up


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1974111 said:


> I got it, and i understand both sides. That is also the reason why i am careful about the customers i take on. I don't like stress and complaints. That may be the reason i am the size of company that i am. I am on every site, every storm, every mowing, every deck i build or whatever we are doing. I still have customers phone numbers in my phone from 10 yeara ago, just to check that they are still happy with the job we did, and it bothers the hell out of me when a customer questions or is not happy with the service we give beacuse we work hard to do the best we can every time.


I just figure you give them a bowl of gravy every Thanksgiving and keep them all satisfied. :laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh oh....you guys follow along too well.


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;1974188 said:


> Break out the shorts. Thumbs Up


No shorts for me. Speedos for this guy! :whistling:


----------



## skorum03

Man, with that wind it sure cooled off in a hurry.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1974195 said:


> Oh oh....you guys follow along too well.


Is there a body shop visit in your near future?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1974160 said:


> Which part....the not fun or every day???


Little bit of both... I have 2 small kids remember?


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;1974196 said:


> No shorts for me. Speedos for this guy! :whistling:


Thanks for the visual.


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1974125 said:


> We havent hit basketball tournaments yet....


This.......... Always gets a push!


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1974202 said:


> Little bit of both... I have 2 small kids remember?


Best birth control in the world. :waving:


----------



## Doughboy12

Of course this year has been one big exception.


----------



## Camden

I don't feel good about this upcoming penalty kill. Ottawa has been controlling tempo 5-5.


----------



## qualitycut

Holy crap what a last few minutes. Unreal


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Lwnmwr, I just hit 4-5 employee spots on the south side of McD's on foley/109 Other than that it was clean


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1974220 said:


> Holy crap what a last few minutes. Unreal


Can't believe Ottawa didn't score....and then I can't believe we didn't score!!!


----------



## 09Daxman

I don't have a good feeling about the way this game is going to end.... we have been kinda laying down lately.....


----------



## skorum03

Home in time to see the end of the game.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1974222 said:


> Lwnmwr, I just hit 4-5 employee spots on the south side of McD's on foley/109 Other than that it was clean


Thanks Nichols. Been checking them and decided to just let the rest melt.

I was in Fridley finishing a lot, my driver that "wanted at least 10 hours after work" decided to go home after 5.5 hours.

Now I gotta get up to North Branch to plow an industrial place, then double back down to Lino to get a strip mall closing at 11.

Sure I'll sleep for 4 hours in there somewhere and roll in tomorrow morning around 4 now.


----------



## Polarismalibu

How cute they were cuddling on the ice


----------



## 09Daxman

I'm liking the new guy Stewart so far, being very physical and doing some trash talking and has an assist tonight.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Pageau just looked horrified when he got put to the boards


----------



## 09Daxman

Polarismalibu;1974233 said:


> Pageau just looked horrified when he got put to the boards


Haha yes he did, I think he was a little relieved that the refs showed up.

OT time now. We need the 2.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1974228 said:


> Thanks Nichols. Been checking them and decided to just let the rest melt.
> 
> I was in Fridley finishing a lot, my driver that "wanted at least 10 hours after work" decided to go home after 5.5 hours.
> 
> Now I gotta get up to North Branch to plow an industrial place, then double back down to Lino to get a strip mall closing at 11.
> 
> Sure I'll sleep for 4 hours in there somewhere and roll in tomorrow morning around 4 now.


No problem, I was driving right past so I figured I'd drive through and look


----------



## Polarismalibu

They can't skate for crap it seems


----------



## CityGuy

Shootout time.


----------



## Polarismalibu

There's one


----------



## CityGuy

Anyone here have an lgg2 phone? My battery is only lasting about 3 hours. Not sure whats wrong with it


----------



## Polarismalibu

Nice win!!'


----------



## CityGuy

Nice win.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;1974244 said:


> Anyone here have an lgg2 phone? My battery is only lasting about 3 hours. Not sure whats wrong with it


 Did you upgrade to lollipop?


----------



## qualitycut

Jamie Hirsch is looking good tonight


----------



## BossPlow614

Doughboy12;1974091 said:


> An outsiders look at this.
> 
> First: They feel cheated this year because they are paying the same as last year and had you out like 10-12 times. (Just ballparking this) *
> Second: you guys have all sort of checked out with the lack of snow and all the storm watching that has resulted in little to no action. *
> 
> These two combine to make them *****y and you touchy. Hang in there boys this too shall pass and you will soon be spending your days in the sun shine... :waving:
> Just my take on it.


This ^. Bring on spring!!


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1974107 said:


> Sounds like my day... more calls this snow than the last 2 years... I have no idea what the major malfunction is...


One of my best commercial customers emailed me today at 2pm (in reply to a person at this particular location who emailed them at 1pm) asking if their property will be plowed. Didn't see the email until about 5:30pm but I had just finished plowing, snow blowing, & salting at 2:15. The initial guy sent the complaint email to my contact at 1:15pm, I got there at 1pm. 1 hour after the snow was done! The guy must not have been able to hear the blade pushing snow & a loud Diesel engine. 

People haven't seen measurable snow like this in 2 months and they're going crazy. Partially because it probably took them 3x as long to get to work his morning.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1974173 said:


> Hey, I'm as surprised as the rest of you how well things are going this year.


I think I took over for the breakdowns and purchases this year this year....

snow blower repairs/replacements $3000.00
2 tranny's $2000.00
1 transfer case $600.00
5 sets of breaks $300.00
2 used plows $2500.00
1 new plow $4600.00
4 trucks $5000.00
1 Skid Loader and Trailer $16,500.00
Total $34,500.00

And THAT don't count the little crap I cannot remember.....


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1974189 said:


> I just figure you give them a bowl of gravy every Thanksgiving and keep them all satisfied. :laughing:


Most of them look like a throw away from the dog pound......


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;1974196 said:


> No shorts for me. Speedos for this guy! :whistling:


Come on man........ I just ate.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1974249 said:


> Did you upgrade to lollipop?


Not that I know of? Would that cause major battery loss


----------



## jimslawnsnow

BossPlow614;1974254 said:


> One of my best commercial customers emailed me today at 2pm (in reply to a person at this particular location who emailed them at 1pm) asking if their property will be plowed. Didn't see the email until about 5:30pm but I had just finished plowing, snow blowing, & salting at 2:15. The initial guy sent the complaint email to my contact at 1:15pm, I got there at 1pm. 1 hour after the snow was done! The guy must not have been able to hear the blade pushing snow & a loud Diesel engine.
> 
> People haven't seen measurable snow like this in 2 months and they're going crazy. Partially because it probably took them 3x as long to get to work his morning.


And imagine what it would have been like if you got 12"-18" like it was talked about a week ago


----------



## banonea

09Daxman;1974225 said:


> I don't have a good feeling about the way this game is going to end.... we have been kinda laying down lately.....


You still got interest in that plow, we may be able to work a deal on your fisher. how old is it?


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;1974255 said:


> I think I took over for the breakdowns and purchases this year this year....
> 
> snow blower repairs/replacements $3000.00
> 2 tranny's $2000.00
> 1 transfer case $600.00
> 5 sets of breaks $300.00
> 2 used plows $2500.00
> 1 new plow $4600.00
> 4 trucks $5000.00
> 1 Skid Loader and Trailer $16,500.00
> Total $34,500.00
> 
> And THAT don't count the little crap I cannot remember.....


Ya know, if you slowed down a bit you wouldn't need to replace the brakes as often. 

Sitting around $19,250 counting the new truck and plow and parts for this year. It can warm up anytime!


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Done and off to bed...good night y'all


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;1974257 said:


> Come on man........ I just ate.


Could be worse. I could be a nudist!


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;1974262 said:


> Ya know, if you slowed down a bit you wouldn't need to replace the brakes as often.
> 
> Sitting around $19,250 counting the new truck and plow and parts for this year. It can warm up anytime!


It's all part of the game. I am now starting to upgrade to some newer equipment so It is costing a bit more than in past years. That is why I like my monthly customers. I can upgrade a little sooner than in the past....

As for slowing down, did you not see my motto at the bottom of my page.........Words to live byThumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## Green Grass

I just passed a cvi on 12


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;1974264 said:


> Could be worse. I could be a nudist!


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;1974265 said:


> As for slowing down, did you not see my motto at the bottom of my page.........Words to live byThumbs UpThumbs Up


I did, and I 100% agree!


----------



## Green Grass

After reading this today you guys are doing it wrong. I did not start till 9 tonight not a single call or email and I won't get any.


----------



## Semi-Crazy

Any of you Boss guys have any issues with what sounds like the pump running on when you hit certain control buttons and everything goes unresponsive for about twenty seconds or so? while it's happening turning off the controller or even unplugging it doesn't stop the pump or whatever from hanging up. Have replaced the main underwood solenoid but still acting up, I'm assuming it's the pump but it's got a slightly different sound then hoisting or angling, almost sounds more like when I use the switch on the tower for hooking up the plow to the truck. I know there's another forum for it but haven't gotten much feedback.It's a vxt that I bought new in '12 if I remember right


----------



## qualitycut

So wonder if stewart will fight McLeod sunday


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Semi-Crazy;1974271 said:


> Any of you Boss guys have any issues with what sounds like the pump running on when you hit certain control buttons and everything goes unresponsive for about twenty seconds or so? while it's happening turning off the controller or even unplugging it doesn't stop the pump or whatever from hanging up. Have replaced the main underwood solenoid but still acting up, I'm assuming it's the pump but it's got a slightly different sound then hoisting or angling, almost sounds more like when I use the switch on the tower for hooking up the plow to the truck. I know there's another forum for it but haven't gotten much feedback.It's a vxt that I bought new in '12 if I remember right


Call plow world. They might still be there.

763+434+6900.


----------



## qualitycut

Semi-Crazy;1974271 said:


> Any of you Boss guys have any issues with what sounds like the pump running on when you hit certain control buttons and everything goes unresponsive for about twenty seconds or so? while it's happening turning off the controller or even unplugging it doesn't stop the pump or whatever from hanging up. Have replaced the main underwood solenoid but still acting up, I'm assuming it's the pump but it's got a slightly different sound then hoisting or angling, almost sounds more like when I use the switch on the tower for hooking up the plow to the truck. I know there's another forum for it but haven't gotten much feedback.It's a vxt that I bought new in '12 if I remember right


Stupid question but is thier fluid? Have you checked the screens in the resivour to make sure there isnt ice or blocked. Thats what it sounds like to me.

Edit, missed the still runs part. Have you checked the grounds and power?


----------



## Drakeslayer

BossPlow614;1974254 said:


> One of my best commercial customers emailed me today at 2pm (in reply to a person at this particular location who emailed them at 1pm) asking if their property will be plowed. Didn't see the email until about 5:30pm but I had just finished plowing, snow blowing, & salting at 2:15. The initial guy sent the complaint email to my contact at 1:15pm, I got there at 1pm. 1 hour after the snow was done! The guy must not have been able to hear the blade pushing snow & a loud Diesel engine.
> 
> People haven't seen measurable snow like this in 2 months and they're going crazy. Partially because it probably took them 3x as long to get to work his morning.


The 6.7 are actually quiet. You must be too young to remember the 7.3:waving:


----------



## Semi-Crazy

qualitycut;1974276 said:


> Stupid question but is thier fluid? Have you checked the screens in the resivour to make sure there isnt ice or blocked. Thats what it sounds like to me.


Haven't checked the screens but the fluid is fine, this will happen even when I just try to lower the blade as well, that wouldn't be icing would it?


----------



## BossPlow614

Drakeslayer;1974277 said:


> The 6.7 are actually quiet. You must be too young to remember the 7.3:waving:


:laughing:

I plow with my 6.0. Sometimes it seems louder than the 7.3s.


----------



## banonea

Semi-Crazy;1974271 said:


> Any of you Boss guys have any issues with what sounds like the pump running on when you hit certain control buttons and everything goes unresponsive for about twenty seconds or so? while it's happening turning off the controller or even unplugging it doesn't stop the pump or whatever from hanging up. Have replaced the main underwood solenoid but still acting up, I'm assuming it's the pump but it's got a slightly different sound then hoisting or angling, almost sounds more like when I use the switch on the tower for hooking up the plow to the truck. I know there's another forum for it but haven't gotten much feedback.It's a vxt that I bought new in '12 if I remember right


Not a boss guy, but did you check the plow motor. have had this happen to me on my westerns, but it was the under hood solenoid
.


----------



## Bill1090

Drakeslayer;1974277 said:


> The 6.7 are actually quiet. You must be too young to remember the 7.3:waving:


Let's not forget about the 5.9 Cummins.

Or a straight piped screamin' Detroit!


----------



## banonea

Drakeslayer;1974277 said:


> The 6.7 are actually quiet. You must be too young to remember the 7.3:waving:


I'm not.... the best motor Ford madeThumbs Up


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;1974282 said:


> I'm not.... the best motor Ford madeThumbs Up


International made.

Actually Navistar (owned by International)


----------



## 09Daxman

banonea;1974261 said:


> You still got interest in that plow, we may be able to work a deal on your fisher. how old is it?


I sent you a pm a little bit ago, the plow is technically 5 years old but it was a show floor room model for 2 of those years, this year will be the 3rd year of usage, always stored in doors. I will give you a call tomorrow.


----------



## Semi-Crazy

banonea;1974280 said:


> Not a boss guy, but did you check the plow motor. have had this happen to me on my westerns, but it was the under hood solenoid
> .


That's were I went with replacing the underhood solenoid, I suppose the new solenoid could also be bad, wouldn't be the first time a new part was bad from the get go. I'm trying to rule things out in my head though, does the motor even come into play for lowering the blade though?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

At least this puts the official number @ 27". I can also tell my 2 customers the north metro received plenty more than the official number both times.

No refund. Spring can sprung.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Semi-Crazy;1974285 said:


> That's were I went with replacing the underhood solenoid, I suppose the new solenoid could also be bad, wouldn't be the first time a new part was bad from the get go. I'm trying to rule things out in my head though, does the motor even come into play for lowering the blade though?


Sounds like a bad ground or wire arcing.


----------



## qualitycut

Semi-Crazy;1974278 said:


> Haven't checked the screens but the fluid is fine, this will happen even when I just try to lower the blade as well, that wouldn't be icing would it?


I edited above post after reading yours again. Missed the motor still running part


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Put one of those little 4" x4" LED lights from Northern Tool on the truck, wired it into a 7 way plug and just plug it into the trailer receiver lights, so it auto comes on with back up lights.


----------



## banonea

09Daxman;1974284 said:


> I sent you a pm a little bit ago, the plow is technically 5 years old but it was a show floor room model for 2 of those years, this year will be the 3rd year of usage, always stored in doors. I will give you a call tomorrow.


Sounds Good


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1974291 said:


> Put one of those little 4" x4" LED lights from Northern Tool on the truck, wired it into a 7 way plug and just plug it into the trailer receiver lights, so it auto comes on with back up lights.


Pair of 4 1/2" round ones on sale 3/14-4/7. Reg $89.99 for $44.99 1200 lumens.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1974291 said:


> Put one of those little 4" x4" LED lights from Northern Tool on the truck, wired it into a 7 way plug and just plug it into the trailer receiver lights, so it auto comes on with back up lights.


I did the same thing with a 1000 lumens LED light too. mounted it just above the licenses plate behind the bumper and wired it direct to the reverse light, than ran a second wire to power it for a work light. you need to put a diode on the reverse light side so you don't send juice to the truck when using it as a work light , it is niceThumbs Up


----------



## Doughboy12

I was going to make inserts for the stake pockets in the back and trailer plug.
That way they aren't always in the weather.


----------



## Semi-Crazy

LwnmwrMan22;1974288 said:


> Sounds like a bad ground or wire arcing.


Good idea, I'll run through the wiring again, although this is the second install it's on and still doing it, haven't gone through all the stuff inside the tower yet, I'll give that a once over


----------



## Green Grass

Lwnmwrman fall asleep?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1974306 said:


> Lwnmwrman fall asleep?


Naw....dinking around.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My mom just called. Never good to get a call at 1 am from your 80ish year old parents.

Guess she's at the hospital with their lifeline friend, a 90 year old widow who fell tonight.

The friend should be okay, but on the way to the hospital it sounds like my mom's power steering pump went out. 

I'll get back down to Fridley, and I suppose she'll call then to get a ride home, then I'll have to come back up to Wyoming yet again.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1974312 said:


> My mom just called. Never good to get a call at 1 am from your 80ish year old parents.
> 
> Guess she's at the hospital with their lifeline friend, a 90 year old widow who fell tonight.
> 
> The friend should be okay, but on the way to the hospital it sounds like my mom's power steering pump went out.
> 
> I'll get back down to Fridley, and I suppose she'll call then to get a ride home, then I'll have to come back up to Wyoming yet again.


Should have never said you'd be done soon...  :waving:

By the way... LOVING this DXT!


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1974312 said:


> My mom just called. Never good to get a call at 1 am from your 80ish year old parents.
> 
> Guess she's at the hospital with their lifeline friend, a 90 year old widow who fell tonight.
> 
> The friend should be okay, but on the way to the hospital it sounds like my mom's power steering pump went out.
> 
> I'll get back down to Fridley, and I suppose she'll call then to get a ride home, then I'll have to come back up to Wyoming yet again.


My mom called wanted to know if I was going to ever come plow the driveway


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1974316 said:


> My mom called wanted to know if I was going to ever come plow the driveway


I'll get that call from my dad at precisely 10 am tomorrow morning.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1974316 said:


> My mom called wanted to know if I was going to ever come plow the driveway


My wife called wondering if I was going to get home in time to plow................nevermind.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1974319 said:


> My wife called wondering if I was going to get home in time to plow................nevermind.


Mine is well asleep and I am sure both kids are in the bed.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1974316 said:


> My mom called wanted to know if I was going to ever come plow the driveway


Thought you said you weren't going to get any calls...


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1974318 said:


> I'll get that call from my dad at precisely 10 am tomorrow morning.


My dad is somewhere between here and Dallas so I know that he won't call.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1974321 said:


> Thought you said you weren't going to get any calls...


I know I am going to have to let her go as a customer.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1974320 said:


> Mine is well asleep and I am sure both kids are in the bed.


Nooooooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1974319 said:


> My wife called wondering if I was going to get home in time to plow................nevermind.


Yeah, I'll be crashing on the couch again until we get new sheets on after the CRAP my wife has been dealing with.

I'd rather be in the truck.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1974325 said:


> Yeah, I'll be crashing on the couch again until we get new sheets on after the CRAP my wife has been dealing with.
> 
> I'd rather be in the truck.


You can't do that with those horrible ram seats


----------



## Polarismalibu

I think I'm going to start digging out the summer stuff tomorrow. Put some of the snow stuff that won't get used anymore away.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1974313 said:


> Should have never said you'd be done soon...  :waving:
> 
> By the way... LOVING this DXT!


Told ya..... I like just easing into the frozen banks, letting the trip edge flip over the curb, plow folding forward, then springing me back.

I don't have bano's brake jobs that way.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1974326 said:


> You can't do that with those horrible ram seats


Didn't say I was SLEEPING in the truck, although took a 30 minute break around 10. Should be good now.

I'm surprised at the number of places that haven't been touched at all yet.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1 more...... Then go pick up my mom and give her a ride home.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Shoot. Mom is ready to be picked up. Gonna have to double back to Lino Lakes.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1974323 said:


> I know I am going to have to let her go as a customer.


:laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dropped my mom off. City never plowed our road of 3.5".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Temps have already way increased for next week per NWS.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Pretty sure I've spent as much time driving up and down 35 as I have plowing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

DOT is patching on the freeway at Forest Lake, just a one ton with patch trailer, no signs, no support vehicles.

It's -8°F.


----------



## SnowGuy73

-3° breezy few clouds.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1974340 said:


> DOT is patching on the freeway at Forest Lake, *just a one ton with patch trailer, no signs, no support vehicles. *
> 
> It's -8°F.


Wait, what?


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1974377 said:


> Wait, what?


That sounds smart

-7


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

County doing push backs this morning. First time all year.

I suppose it needs to be done since starting Friday we should have highs above freezing for 200 straight days.


----------



## Bill1090

3*, sunny, and not very spring like.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1974382 said:


> County doing push backs this morning. First time all year.
> 
> I suppose it needs to be done since starting Friday we should have highs above freezing for 200 straight days.


Are you saying winter is over?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well, we can all agree that next week we hit 50.

After we hit 40 on Monday, AccuWeather has 2 days with highs in the 30's for the rest of the calendar.

We barely get snow when it's cold. Now, blacktop will be warm(er), ground will be bare and warm(ed).

We can all see the signs.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Slept for a couple of hours in the truck. Bad seats and all.

Stopped by and checked my mom's van and the power steering fluid is bone dry.

No real signs of leaks, no fresh fluid everywhere. Gonna wait for the youngest to go to school then have the wife take me up there with some fluid and hopefully drive it back home.

Last night turned into a much longer night than it needed to be. I'm tired.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1974390 said:


> Slept for a couple of hours in the truck. Bad seats and all.
> 
> Stopped by and checked my mom's van and the power steering fluid is bone dry.
> 
> No real signs of leaks, no fresh fluid everywhere. Gonna wait for the youngest to go to school then have the wife take me up there with some fluid and hopefully drive it back home.
> 
> Last night turned into a much longer night than it needed to be. I'm tired.


Went to bed at 10:30, got up at 6:30 refreshed.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1974391 said:


> Went to bed at 10:30, got up at 6:30 refreshed.


I'm happy for you.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1974394 said:


> I'm happy for you.


I am not happy for him.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1974390 said:


> Slept for a couple of hours in the truck. Bad seats and all.
> 
> Stopped by and checked my mom's van and the power steering fluid is bone dry.
> 
> No real signs of leaks, no fresh fluid everywhere. Gonna wait for the youngest to go to school then have the wife take me up there with some fluid and hopefully drive it back home.
> 
> Last night turned into a much longer night than it needed to be. I'm tired.


Do the dodge seats really suck?? Or is it just the leather seats that suck? Only ones Ive ridden in were leather and short distances. I am contemplating getting that truck we talked about. I'm fairly confident I can get the truck only for 25 and change


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1974386 said:


> Well, we can all agree that next week we hit 50.
> 
> After we hit 40 on Monday, AccuWeather has 2 days with highs in the 30's for the rest of the calendar.
> 
> We barely get snow when it's cold. Now, blacktop will be warm(er), ground will be bare and warm(ed).
> 
> We can all see the signs.


I don't like your attitude Mr.


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;1974445 said:


> I don't like your attitude Mr.


Now you can buy a ZTR though!


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1974319 said:


> My wife called wondering if I was going to get home in time to plow................nevermind.


mine is broken so I don't half to worry about that call for a week......:angry:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1974405 said:


> Do the dodge seats really suck?? Or is it just the leather seats that suck? Only ones Ive ridden in were leather and short distances. I am contemplating getting that truck we talked about. I'm fairly confident I can get the truck only for 25 and change


I will agree with Jim. The leather are harder than the cloth.

Not to the point where I wouldn't not buy the truck though.

Most of my comments are to just give Jim crap....


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;1974326 said:


> You can't do that with those horrible ram seats


back seats of the ford are nice......lots of room


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;1974327 said:


> I think I'm going to start digging out the summer stuff tomorrow. Put some of the snow stuff that won't get used anymore away.


Do it. That is the best way to get more snow....:yow!::yow!::yow!::yow!:


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1974328 said:


> Told ya..... I like just easing into the frozen banks, letting the trip edge flip over the curb, plow folding forward, then springing me back.
> 
> I don't have bano's brake jobs that way.


Got to remember that trick


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1974452 said:


> I will agree with Jim. The leather are harder than the cloth.
> 
> Not to the point where I wouldn't not buy the truck though.
> 
> Most of my comments are to just give Jim crap....


This.....
With any vehicle leather is harder than cloth but I do not find the seats any better or worse then the fords I have owned.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1974405 said:


> Do the dodge seats really suck?? Or is it just the leather seats that suck? Only ones Ive ridden in were leather and short distances. I am contemplating getting that truck we talked about. I'm fairly confident I can get the truck only for 25 and change


Be a hell of a deal if you can buy that new Dodge 2500 for under $26k.


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;1974405 said:


> Do the dodge seats really suck?? Or is it just the leather seats that suck? Only ones Ive ridden in were leather and short distances. I am contemplating getting that truck we talked about. I'm fairly confident I can get the truck only for 25 and change


Leather ain't bad as long as you got heated seats. the suck when they are cold......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

There is a specific part in mine. Just above the lumbar, the seat juts out forward on each edge. The inside edge (towards the middle of the truck goes right into the middle of my back when I'm trying to leaaannn back, llleeeaaann baaackkk....


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1974337 said:


> Temps have already way increased for next week per NWS.


I'll be doing apps..

-split apps of course w/o frt


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1974464 said:


> I'll be doing apps..
> 
> -split apps of course w/o frt


You take a job with TruGreen??


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1974458 said:


> This.....
> With any vehicle leather is harder than cloth but I do not find the seats any better or worse then the fords I have owned.


If this is true, I hate to have a Chevy with cloth. My Chevy leather seats are like sitting on air


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1974461 said:


> Leather ain't bad as long as you got heated seats. the suck when they are cold......


Its worse when you park in the sun


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1974467 said:


> Its worse when you park in the sun


Thats why i like my air conditioned seats also........


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1974460 said:


> Be a hell of a deal if you can buy that new Dodge 2500 for under $26k.


2014 2500 fairly loaded with cloth seats. Has most of the bells and a few whistles. I would compare it to fords xlt. Over the phone with out the plow thats on it the offered 27,900 over the phone. I am sure if I go down there offer 25 I should be able to end up under 26 or slightly over. I have a boss wiring set up I can put on it then buy a mount and I could find a year old vxt or dxt in 9-2 for 3000-3500 and I will be into it for 31ish when said and done. 
Cheaper than the ford by 5 grand apples to apples comparison. Only draw back is the dodge has the 5.7 and I may want it to be my daily driver so would do some towing


----------



## Ranger620

Ohh and wife has a job so were good to go. Got a lateral move within the company doing the same thing she is doing now just for a different client. Sucks no pay increase but maybe one of the others shes been interviewing for will offer her a bigger salary but atleast shes still gonna be employed. Work from home still decent pay


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;1974449 said:


> Now you can buy a ZTR though!


I have an X500........


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1974451 said:


> mine is broken so I don't half to worry about that call for a week......:angry:


Wife? Home? or Plow? or Phone?:waving:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got the van moving, PITA with no power steering.

Headed to the dealer, I think power steering pump is out.

Lifetime warranty going to be put to the test.


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;1974504 said:


> I have an X500........


What is that? A Toro?


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;1974510 said:


> What is that? A Toro?


Think Green.... (JD Green)


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SSS Inc.;1974319 said:


> My wife called wondering if I was going to get home in time to plow................the driveway


Fixed it for you


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1974505 said:


> Wife? Home? or Plow? or Phone?:waving:


Wife.......


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1974382 said:


> County doing push backs this morning. First time all year.
> 
> I suppose it needs to be done since starting Friday we should have highs above freezing for 200 straight days.


Probably cleaning up "drifting" like I was told.


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;1974512 said:


> Think Green.... (JD Green)


Snazzy....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1974516 said:


> Probably cleaning up "drifting" like I was told.


I suppose.

. didn't drift on both sides of the road though....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger

Don't forget the ask about the maxcare lifetime warranty.


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;1974520 said:


> Snazzy....


I hardly ever get to ride it though...:waving:


----------



## Bill1090

Looks like SnowEx has started making plows now.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Finally got my deer


----------



## Bill1090

Drakeslayer;1974533 said:


> Finally got my deer


Better late than never. How is the truck though?


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1974527 said:


> Ranger
> 
> Don't forget the ask about the maxcare lifetime warranty.


Maxcare.. Got it. I am gonna get down there when it gets a little warmer. Maybe they will do a package deal with that 5500Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1974549 said:


> Maxcare.. Got it. I am gonna get down there when it gets a little warmer. Maybe they will do a package deal with that 5500Thumbs Up


Should be about $2500-3,000 for that truck. They can fluctuate the price, so bargain on that as well.

It was $3,000 for my loaded Laramie, should be a trifle less for that, without the cooled / heated seats.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dropped the van off, they said it'll be the $100 deductible. Wrote up 3 issues on the van so they will all be covered under 1 deductible.


Eide in Pine City.


----------



## skorum03

Accuweather puts us in straight 50s starting about 5 days from now......

Dare I take the plow off?


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1974556 said:


> Accuweather puts us in straight 50s starting about 5 days from now......
> 
> Dare I take the plow off?


Mine comes off a day after it snows.


----------



## Bill1090

skorum03;1974556 said:


> Accuweather puts us in straight 50s starting about 5 days from now......
> 
> Dare I take the plow off?


Might as well. You would look kinda funny driving around when the lawn trailer behind you.


----------



## Green Grass

skorum03;1974556 said:


> Accuweather puts us in straight 50s starting about 5 days from now......
> 
> Dare I take the plow off?


took mine off at 2:30 this morning so I could get the truck in the garage.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Doughboy12;1974529 said:


> I hardly ever get to ride it though...:waving:


The mower or?.........


----------



## Ranger620

For you western guys. Seems to good of a deal
http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/hvo/4914984657.html


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1974561 said:


> Mine comes off a day after it snows.


My truck doesn't get used much for anything besides snow so I usually leave it on unless I need to go a decent distance...


----------



## Doughboy12

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1974571 said:


> The mower or?.........


YES!!! To both....:crying:

Of course that ain't my wife either...:whistling:


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;1974576 said:


> For you western guys. Seems to good of a deal
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/hvo/4914984657.html


Well that one sends up red flags...

"need gone asap"... 
Wrong product pictured or model given...


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1974576 said:


> For you western guys. Seems to good of a deal
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/hvo/4914984657.html


Not sure on new prices but i would guess after this winter there is going to be some fire sales for people who struggled this winter.


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;1974576 said:


> For you western guys. Seems to good of a deal
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/hvo/4914984657.html


It's a great price. Not a fan of poly plows though.



Doughboy12;1974586 said:


> Well that one sends up red flags...
> 
> "need gone asap"...
> Wrong product pictured or model given...


Good point.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1974600 said:


> Not sure on new prices but i would guess after this winter there is going to be some fire sales for people who struggled this winter.


This is what I was thinking. Not a bad price and worth a look if your into westerns


----------



## Camden

State Tournament time....there goes my productivity until the afternoon break.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1974610 said:


> State Tournament time....there goes my productivity until the afternoon break.


I schedule my day around the tourney for sure. Never miss a game and typically suffer withdrawal when its over. 

My brother and I divided up the teams for the afternoon round. Looks like I'm rooting for Mahtomedi and East Grand forks. payup I actually wanted New Ulm but he let me take the Green wave.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1974567 said:


> took mine off at 2:30 this morning so I could get the truck in the garage.


You need a bigger garage.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1974619 said:


> I schedule my day around the tourney for sure. Never miss a game and typically suffer withdrawal when its over.
> 
> My brother and I divided up the teams for the afternoon round. Looks like I'm rooting for Mahtomedi and East Grand forks. payup I actually wanted New Ulm but he let me take the Green wave.


New Ulm doesn't appear to be over-matched at all. Good game so far.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1974645 said:


> New Ulm doesn't appear to be over-matched at all. Good game so far.


Really good game. I think the pace will catch up with New Ulm in the second half of the game.


----------



## Polarismalibu

So Douglas dynamics is making plows for snow Ex now??


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;1974650 said:


> So Douglas dynamics is making plows for snow Ex now??


I didn't know DD is the one making them. Might just be a good product!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone have a ballpark price on a stick built building 40x50x14, not finished inside? Anyone build something lately?


----------



## Bill1090

Can anybody tell me what this thing is?


----------



## Camden

Douglas Dynamics bought out SnowEx last year (or maybe it was already in 2013). 

I'm not a fan of the direct lift system so I don't think I'd ever consider one unless they came out with a large containment plow like an 8611.


----------



## Camden

Bill1090;1974662 said:


> Can anybody tell me what this thing is?


Remote start antenna?


----------



## Bill1090

Camden;1974663 said:


> Douglas Dynamics bought out SnowEx last year (or maybe it was already in 2013).
> 
> I'm not a fan of the direct lift system so I don't think I'd ever consider one unless they came out with a large containment plow like an 8611.


Central Parts posted on FB earlier one that looked like a wideout.


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;1974650 said:


> So Douglas dynamics is making plows for snow Ex now??


That is who makes western, fisher and blizzard


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;1974662 said:


> Can anybody tell me what this thing is?


Remote start antenna I believe, or does the truck have a GPS


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1974661 said:


> Anyone have a ballpark price on a stick built building 40x50x14, not finished inside? Anyone build something lately?


I actually just priced out a 34 X 60 stick built at menards. With drywall and insulation it was right around $14,000.


----------



## skorum03

Why does DD offer a plow on all of their brands?... I don't know much about fisher or blizzard but I can't imagine there are any huge differences between those and the westerns. Does it have to do with where they already have established dealers?


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;1974670 said:


> Remote start antenna I believe, or does the truck have a GPS


It does have remote start (that doesn't currently work) so that would make sense. Thanks guys, now I learned something new today!


----------



## skorum03

Bill1090;1974672 said:


> I actually just priced out a 34 X 60 stick built at menards. With drywall and insulation it was right around $14,000.


That sounds about right. Some guys I know in town just built one, also from menards, but without drywall and insulation, for like $8,000 in materials, it was a 30x40


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1974672 said:


> I actually just priced out a 34 X 60 stick built at menards. With drywall and insulation it was right around $14,000.


Really??? Hmmmmm..... 5500 might have to be put on the back burner.

I suppose $10k to put one up? Unless I do it myself??

What was the height? 14'? I'm not sure I'd need 14'. I don't have anything that would lift high enough to store that high, I could probably get by with 12'.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1974661 said:


> Anyone have a ballpark price on a stick built building 40x50x14, not finished inside? Anyone build something lately?


Go to menards. I bet its one of the projects you can create and get a price. Maybe online??

I'm going to guess a really basic structure on existing slab would be maybe 20-30??? Maybe less. Depending on what you add to it for doors, ins, etc...


----------



## banonea

skorum03;1974673 said:


> Why does DD offer a plow on all of their brands?... I don't know much about fisher or blizzard but I can't imagine there are any huge differences between those and the westerns. Does it have to do with where they already have established dealers?


most likely it has to do with dealers, customers, the market. the bigger reason probably has to do with patents on the quipment is why they purchased them. for example, Western and Fisher never offered A whiteout version until they bought blizzard. blizzard was purchased strictly because of the patent on the expandable wings. that and some people are just brand loyal, like any other business they won't care how they make their money just as long as they're making it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1974673 said:


> Why does DD offer a plow on all of their brands?... I don't know much about fisher or blizzard but I can't imagine there are any huge differences between those and the westerns. Does it have to do with where they already have established dealers?


They figure if they combine sales of ALL brands under one parent company, they can then compete with Boss sales.


----------



## skorum03

banonea;1974681 said:


> most likely it has to do with dealers, customers, the market. the bigger reason probably has to do with patents on the quipment is why they purchased them. for example, Western and Fisher never offered A whiteout version until they bought blizzard. blizzard was purchased strictly because of the patent on the expandable wings. that and some people are just brand loyal, like any other business they won't care how they make their money just as long as they're making it.


Thats kinda what i figured, DD bought blizzard after they were already making plows.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1974661 said:


> Anyone have a ballpark price on a stick built building 40x50x14, not finished inside? Anyone build something lately?


Material cost? Or are you looking to get someone to put it up too?

Materials from menards will run you about $19-25,000 depending on material used. For a bid price most guys will be around $35,000


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

For giggles I should go get some Toro stickers and put them over my Boss stickers on the DXT.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1974623 said:


> You need a bigger garage.


Don't we all?


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1974679 said:


> Really??? Hmmmmm..... 5500 might have to be put on the back burner.
> 
> I suppose $10k to put one up? Unless I do it myself??
> 
> What was the height? 14'? I'm not sure I'd need 14'. I don't have anything that would lift high enough to store that high, I could probably get by with 12'.


Figure your size and go to menards and buy the materials, not a kit. the kits come with a lot of stuff you don't need and is more expensive


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1974683 said:


> They figure if they combine sales of ALL brands under one parent company, they can then compete with Boss sales.


your not far off.......


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1974661 said:


> Anyone have a ballpark price on a stick built building 40x50x14, not finished inside? Anyone build something lately?


To have one built it would cost about $25 to 30 depending on features.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1974694 said:


> To have one built it would cost about $25 to 30 depending on features.


He should call Lester!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.menards.com/main/buildin...tube-40-x-48-x-14-garage/p-1495507-c-9901.htm


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1974687 said:


> Material cost? Or are you looking to get someone to put it up too?
> 
> Materials from menards will run you about $19-25,000 depending on material used. For a bid price most guys will be around $35,000


So my $10k labor cost is pretty close then.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1974680 said:


> Go to menards. I bet its one of the projects you can create and get a price. Maybe online??
> 
> I'm going to guess a really basic structure on existing slab would be maybe 20-30??? Maybe less. Depending on what you add to it for doors, ins, etc...


This is what i did but 30x50. The material you choose can vary by the thousands. For example cheapest vinyl siding or steel siding and hardy board change from 2500 in vinyl to 6000 in steel to 7500 in hardy
Or 2x4 vs 2x6 is a difference of about 500 lots of options. Hit up menards and you can get a print out with prices


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm buying into the 50's next week. Just booked a couple of nights at the Dells for my kids on spring break next week.

Now I need the stomach flu so I can drop 10 lbs quick.


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1974666 said:


> That is who makes western, fisher and blizzard


I knew that. It has the same mount as a blizzard I think


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1974695 said:


> He should call Lester!


My neighbor put up a Lester.

BEAUTIFUL building.

No WAY would I have paid for it.

Over $60K for a 40'x60'


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1974697 said:


> So my $10k labor cost is pretty close then.


You can find guys to put it up for 3-5 grand not licensed on the side no permit type thing but 10,000 from the ground up for a responsible company is about right


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1974706 said:


> You can find guys to put it up for 3-5 grand not licensed on the side no permit type thing but 10,000 from the ground up for a responsible company is about right


So $5k for bano to put it up, $10k for Ranger??


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1974709 said:


> So $5k for bano to put it up, $10k for Ranger??


$27,956 to be exact for me. Gota pay for a new truck


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1974701 said:


> I'm buying into the 50's next week. Just booked a couple of nights at the Dells for my kids on spring break next week.
> 
> Now I need the stomach flu so I can drop 10 lbs quick.


I am too, and I'm hoping about 65 or 70s in Nashville in two weeks. Which waterpark?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1974711 said:


> I am too, and I'm hoping about 65 or 70s in Nashville in two weeks. Which waterpark?


We're going back to the Wilderness. $100 / night.

Their wave pool is HUGE and a complete blast.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1974689 said:


> Don't we all?


Thought 3 was big enough, now I wish I had 4 or a shop behind 3rd stall.


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;1974664 said:


> Remote start antenna?


Correct.........


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1974714 said:


> We're going back to the Wilderness. $100 / night.
> 
> Their wave pool is HUGE and a complete blast.


I have been there, about 12 years ago, and I am sure it has changed since then. You can't go wrong with that, or the Kalahari which I was at two years ago with some friends during spring break. Rented a cabin at one of the smaller resorts and split it amongst 8 people and then just bought the day pass to the waterpark. Still fun for college kids


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1974714 said:


> We're going back to the Wilderness. $100 / night.
> 
> Their wave pool is HUGE and a complete blast.


And that is a nice price. Usually its at least $200/night

At least when I have priced it out.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1974679 said:


> Really??? Hmmmmm..... 5500 might have to be put on the back burner.
> 
> I suppose $10k to put one up? Unless I do it myself??
> 
> What was the height? 14'? I'm not sure I'd need 14'. I don't have anything that would lift high enough to store that high, I could probably get by with 12'.


Only 10' high. If you go to menards and use the design computer you should get a pretty good idea on a price.

If you went post frame, that should be cheaper.


----------



## Doughboy12

skorum03;1974673 said:


> Why does DD offer a plow on all of their brands?... I don't know much about fisher or blizzard but I can't imagine there are any huge differences between those and the westerns. Does it have to do with where they already have established dealers?


Same reason Tires Plus is still called that here but called something else in other locations...Brand loyalty.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1974721 said:


> And that is a nice price. Usually its at least $200/night
> 
> At least when I have priced it out.


Yeah, cheapest room at Kalahari is $500 for two nights.

Wilderness Rooms dropped $20 / night since last week.

We have a $50 coupon for Wilderness as well.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1974728 said:


> Yeah, cheapest room at Kalahari is $500 for two nights.
> 
> Wilderness Rooms dropped $20 / night since last week.
> 
> We have a $50 coupon for Wilderness as well.


Nice. That will be fun


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1974683 said:


> They figure if they combine sales of ALL brands under one parent company, they can then compete with Boss sales.


:laughing:


----------



## Ranger620

Bill1090;1974724 said:


> Only 10' high. If you go to menards and use the design computer you should get a pretty good idea on a price.
> 
> If you went post frame, that should be cheaper.


Higher you go the more it costs you to heat.

Also post frame is cheaper but if you are going to finish off the inside then in the end post frame is more expensive


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;1974702 said:


> I knew that. It has the same mount as a blizzard I think


I believe so, from what I was told. wish fisher
was, then I wouldn't of had to spend $600.00 on the new plow:realmad:


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1974709 said:


> So $5k for bano to put it up, $10k for Ranger??


HEY HEY HEY....... I have my licenses and have for a long time . Been asked to do this exact thing and I won't without permits. not worth my licenses, plus people think they can hold it over your head for ever when there is a problem because you " cheated" the system.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1974743 said:


> HEY HEY HEY....... I have my licenses and have for a long time . Been asked to do this exact thing and I won't without permits. not worth my licenses, plus people think they can hold it over your head for ever when there is a problem because you " cheated" the system.


I know you do bano... just giving you crap...


----------



## banonea

Question for the lawn care guys, is $60. a acre for lawn care sound about right. bidding a property and I want it but don't want to short myself. would include trimming.


----------



## Ranger620

banonea;1974743 said:



> HEY HEY HEY....... I have my licenses and have for a long time . Been asked to do this exact thing and I won't without permits. not worth my licenses, plus people think they can hold it over your head for ever when there is a problem because you " cheated" the system.


Purty sure he was kidding. He found me a truck to buy and now I gotta figure out how to pay for it so I think he was poking fun at me


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1974746 said:


> Question for the lawn care guys, is $60. a acre for lawn care sound about right. bidding a property and I want it but don't want to short myself. would include trimming.


What about trimming clean ups and other services


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1974745 said:


> I know you do bano... just giving you crap...


I know, returning the favor.......


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;1974747 said:


> Purty sure he was kidding. He found me a truck to buy and now I gotta figure out how to pay for it so I think he was poking fun at me


its all good.....I got thick skin.Thumbs Up


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1974714 said:


> We're going back to the Wilderness. $100 / night.
> 
> Their wave pool is HUGE and a complete blast.


Best waterpark I've ever been to. I also liked the wave pool but the slides are fun too.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1974749 said:


> What about trimming clean ups and other services


Trimming figured in. weed/fert separate. clean ups are 2x the regular mowing rate


----------



## Greenery

Are the games on the radio? What station?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1974746 said:


> Question for the lawn care guys, is $60. a acre for lawn care sound about right. bidding a property and I want it but don't want to short myself. would include trimming.


Google Earth is better. It's sooooooooo subjective without seeing something.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1974764 said:


> Google Earth is better. It's sooooooooo subjective without seeing something.


that is what I used to figure the size, just wondering if $60.00 was a good price per acre.


----------



## banonea

just found this site, but it seams high. what do you guy think.....

http://lawn-care.promatcher.com/cost/rochester-mn-lawn-care-costs-prices.aspx


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1974766 said:


> that is what I used to figure the size, just wondering if $60.00 was a good price per acre.


It's hard to tell bano.

$60 per acre for my schools would never fly, I'm lucky to push $40.

$60 per acre for a tight townhome community with alot of push mowing, keeping grass clippings out of the landscape, lots of trimming, would be way low, IMO.


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;1974770 said:


> just found this site, but it seams high. what do you guy think.....
> 
> http://lawn-care.promatcher.com/cost/rochester-mn-lawn-care-costs-prices.aspx


I'm not sure how Roch is compared to La Crosse, but for here at least most places are under $50 per acre. There are exceptions of course.

my advice would be to take a look at the property and if it seems well kept, go for 60, if not drop it down a touch.


----------



## Greenery

greenery;1974763 said:


> are the games on the radio? What station?


106.1. ..


----------



## Semi-Crazy

LwnmwrMan22;1974661 said:


> Anyone have a ballpark price on a stick built building 40x50x14, not finished inside? Anyone build something lately?


I put up a 54x60 pole builing with 17' walls(have to get semis in there, shell was about 23,000 at menards, but did it on the 11% rebate so got 2,500 back in rebates to work on the inside. 6" slab that had to be conveyored over the radiant tubing was another 5 grand I think. and remember, no matter what size you figure will work, its always to small by the time you get the last piece of tin up. when I had the builders bid it it about doubled the price so we did it ourselves


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1974714 said:


> We're going back to the Wilderness. $100 / night.
> 
> Their wave pool is HUGE and a complete blast.


We're going there in a couple weeks. Haven't stayed there before last place I was at was mt Olympus


----------



## banonea

SOunds good thanks Lwn & bill


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1974766 said:


> that is what I used to figure the size, just wondering if $60.00 was a good price per acre.


Best thing to do is figure out how long it takes and what you need an hour. Wide open vs trees all over Landscape beds all over.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1974779 said:


> Best thing to do is figure out how long it takes and what you need an hour. Wide open vs trees all over Landscape beds all over.


that's what I've always done in the past, but now that I'm looking at getting into lawn care and snow removal and landscaping strictly I wanted to make sure that I wasn't leaving anything on the table


----------



## Doughboy12

This is quite good. http://master-loafer.com/outdoor/dropping-a-douglas-fir-in-close-quarters


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1974782 said:


> that's what I've always done in the past, but now that I'm looking at getting into lawn care and snow removal and landscaping strictly I wanted to make sure that I wasn't leaving anything on the table


I get that but your the only one who knows what your costs are yea someone can give you 60 per acre as a starting point and that may be good for them but not for you is all im saying.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;1974787 said:


> This is quite good. http://master-loafer.com/outdoor/dr...oafer+-+Tree+Drop+-+FB+-+US+-+Hiking+-+Mobile


No way....


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;1974793 said:


> No way....


Way......


----------



## Doughboy12

Didn't like that? This one is more site related.


----------



## Greenery

The GF ran about 5 lbs of leftover food through the garbage disposal a few days ago. The next day the floor drain in the utility room puked u p a bunch of that ground up food and water. Now everything's cafeing plugged, use any water and it's backing up out of that floor drain.

I went and grabbed a 50' snake thinking I could run it right down that floor drain, it's not working I can only get it down a foot or so.

Any advice?


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1974824 said:


> The GF ran about 5 lbs of leftover food through the garbage disposal a few days ago. The next day the floor drain in the utility room puked u p a bunch of that ground up food and water. Now everything's cafeing plugged, use any water and it's backing up out of that floor drain.
> 
> I went and grabbed a 50' snake thinking I could run it right down that floor drain, it's not working I can only get it down a foot or so.
> 
> Any advice?


Tell her to throw it in th trash next time.  You sure something didn't freeze out side? Could have plugged and then with no water flow froze. Just a thought.


----------



## CityGuy

Greenery;1974824 said:


> The GF ran about 5 lbs of leftover food through the garbage disposal a few days ago. The next day the floor drain in the utility room puked u p a bunch of that ground up food and water. Now everything's cafeing plugged, use any water and it's backing up out of that floor drain.
> 
> I went and grabbed a 50' snake thinking I could run it right down that floor drain, it's not working I can only get it down a foot or so.
> 
> Any advice?


Did you go down the floor drain or use the side plug/bypass. Also do you have a known cleanout on the stack in the basement?


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1974833 said:


> Tell her to throw it in th trash next time.  You sure something didn't freeze out side? Could have plugged and then with no water flow froze. Just a thought.


Yes, she now understands why you don't do that. I really hope it's not frozen, how would you unthaw?


----------



## CityGuy

Greenery;1974838 said:


> Yes, she now understands why you don't do that. I really hope it's not frozen, how would you unthaw?


I highly doubt it's frozen. Those pipes SHOULD be below frost line.


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1974838 said:


> Yes, she now understands why you don't do that. I really hope it's not frozen, how would you unthaw?


Im not familiar with floor drains, i just know it happened to a buddy and everything was backing up and ended up being the line from the house to the street.


----------



## Greenery

CityGuy;1974836 said:


> Did you go down the floor drain or use the side plug/bypass. Also do you have a known cleanout on the stack in the basement?


I really don't know a whole lot about plumbing. I was trying to go down the floor drain. I was going to try going down this next.


----------



## CityGuy

Greenery;1974842 said:


> I really don't know a whole lot about plumbing. I was trying to go down the floor drain. I was going to try going down this next.


IN your floor drain do you have a bypass? Should be a plug in the side of the floor drain.

Never mind photo shows no bypass. Try the clean out on the stack


----------



## Greenery

CityGuy;1974847 said:


> IN your floor drain do you have a bypass? Should be a plug in the side of the floor drain.
> 
> Never mind photo shows no bypass. Try the clean out on the stack


Ok, it looks like their is a plug in the floor drain. I have no idea what or where the clean out on the stack is. Maybe that's what my photo is?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Ranger620

Semi-Crazy;1974775 said:


> I put up a 54x60 pole builing with 17' walls(have to get semis in there, shell was about 23,000 at menards, but did it on the 11% rebate so got 2,500 back in rebates to work on the inside. 6" slab that had to be conveyored over the radiant tubing was another 5 grand I think. and remember, no matter what size you figure will work, its always to small by the time you get the last piece of tin up. when I had the builders bid it it about doubled the price so we did it ourselves


I think thats quite low. 54'x60'x6" = 1620 cu. ft convert to yards is 60 yards. Hard to find concrete below $125 a yard thats $7500 in just crete. Something that has semis on it should have rebar.


----------



## Doughboy12

Greenery;1974851 said:


> Ok, it looks like their is a plug in the floor drain. I have no idea what or where the clean out on the stack is. Maybe that's what my photo is?
> 
> Thanks for the help.


What is the picture of?
If that is about a 1" x 1" in the wall it must be the clean-out.
If you have the plug in the side of the floor drain that would be easier...Picture?


----------



## djagusch

Greenery;1974824 said:


> The GF ran about 5 lbs of leftover food through the garbage disposal a few days ago. The next day the floor drain in the utility room puked u p a bunch of that ground up food and water. Now everything's cafeing plugged, use any water and it's backing up out of that floor drain.
> 
> I went and grabbed a 50' snake thinking I could run it right down that floor drain, it's not working I can only get it down a foot or so.
> 
> Any advice?


My advice is to call a plumber.


----------



## CityGuy

http://i58.tinypic.com/wceic7.jpg[/IMG

Here is a photo of sign room drain. Screw driver is pointing at bypass plug.


----------



## Camden

I went and picked it up.


----------



## CityGuy




----------



## Bill1090

Camden;1974862 said:


> I went and picked it up.


Seriously?


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;1974862 said:


> I went and picked it up.


Is that the plow I posted??


----------



## Doughboy12

This....now that City got his link fixed...lol


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;1974862 said:


> I went and picked it up.


Not an MVP3 and I hope you didn't pay $3800


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1974862 said:


> I went and picked it up.


Haha nice! Was he just selling cause of the rough winter.?


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;1974872 said:


> Not an MVP3 and I hope you didn't pay $3800


Thats not the one I posted. The one I posted had a snow deflector


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;1974874 said:


> Thats not the one I posted. The one I posted had a snow deflector


But the listing was pulled...FWIW


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;1974875 said:


> But the listing was pulled...FWIW


HMMMM maybe it was. Still seems like a good deal. (I know nothing about western)


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;1974867 said:


> Is that the plow I posted??


Yes it is.


----------



## qualitycut

They came out with peddle pubs for the water now. Wish i would have thought of that.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1974883 said:


> They came out with peddle pubs for the water now. Wish i would have thought of that.


That seems like a big money maker. Big liability though I would think


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;1974881 said:


> Yes it is.


Do I get a referral beer


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;1974881 said:


> Yes it is.


MVP3 ....... Check
Poly ......... Check
Deflector ...Check

So the ad was spot on....surprised it was even RED.


----------



## Bill1090

Camden;1974881 said:


> Yes it is.


Seems like a good deal!


----------



## qualitycut

Nws showing 49 for Tuesday


----------



## banonea

Greenery;1974838 said:


> Yes, she now understands why you don't do that. I really hope it's not frozen, how would you unthaw?


Call rotor ruter to snake the drain....


----------



## Greenery

banonea;1974900 said:


> Call rotor ruter to snake the drain....


Yeah I'm getting to that point.. ran the 50 footer down it which didn't fix it.


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1974918 said:


> Yeah I'm getting to that point.. ran the 50 footer down it which didn't fix it.


Is it doing it if you just use the sink or os it any water in the house?


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1974873 said:


> Haha nice! Was he just selling cause of the rough winter.?


He said he needed money to buy a skid steer.

After I saw that Bano paid $4500 for a year old plow I figured this was a good deal. It's brand new, never used.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Any of you ever sue someone for breach of contract?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;1974797 said:


> Way......


Thats was crazy...


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;1974885 said:


> Do I get a referral beer


Of course!!


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;1974953 said:


> Any of you ever sue someone for breach of contract?


ah ooh.....what happen?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;1974872 said:


> Not an MVP3 and I hope you didn't pay $3800


I'd say 3800 is a steal...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1974953 said:


> Any of you ever sue someone for breach of contract?


No... but I think that success would depend on A LOT of variables...


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;1974960 said:


> ah ooh.....what happen?


New customer this year I did two properties for called about 3:00 yesturday and said we are fired for not clearing the parking spaces were cars were parked. Contract says all drive lanes and sidewalks will be kept open during the storm.

All the walks and drive lanes were bare pavement 30 minutes after they got cleared.

Monthly contract untill April 15th I want the rest if my money.


----------



## Semi-Crazy

Ranger620;1974855 said:


> I think thats quite low. 54'x60'x6" = 1620 cu. ft convert to yards is 60 yards. Hard to find concrete below $125 a yard thats $7500 in just crete. Something that has semis on it should have rebar.


Your right, maybe the six grand was what the boiler install and radiant tubing. And foam set me back, looked back and concrete was. 12,500 and it does have rebar


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1974969 said:


> I'd say 3800 is a steal...


I think we both wish we could have picked up a DXT for 3800!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1974946 said:


> He said he needed money to buy a skid steer.
> 
> After I saw that Bano paid $4500 for a year old plow I figured this was a good deal. It's brand new, never used.


$3800 for any new V plow that will mount on your truck is a STEAL!!


----------



## banonea

Camden;1974946 said:


> He said he needed money to buy a skid steer.
> 
> After I saw that Bano paid $4500 for a year old plow I figured this was a good deal. It's brand new, never used.


That is a hell of a price, good buy.......dick lol


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;1974976 said:


> New customer this year I did two properties for called about 3:00 yesturday and said we are fired *for not clearing the parking spaces were cars were parked.* Contract says all drive lanes and sidewalks will be kept open during the storm.
> 
> All the walks and drive lanes were bare pavement 30 minutes after they got cleared.
> 
> Monthly contract untill April 15th I want the rest if my money.


Wait...did I read that right?

You should have told him you'll come back and push the cars out of the way with the skid to clear them. 

What a dick!


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;1974988 said:


> That is a hell of a price, good buy.......dick lol


Bano, if you got some $$$ burning a hole in your pocket you come come buy my boat from me. It'll do 67mph. Perfect for you.


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;1974994 said:


> Bano, if you got some $$$ burning a hole in your pocket you come come buy my boat from me. It'll do 67mph. Perfect for you.


Owned 4 in my life and sunk 1 in the harbor in Wabasha.......im good


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I wish my family would get home with the take out so I could take a shower and get to bed.


----------



## Green Grass

Greenery;1974918 said:


> Yeah I'm getting to that point.. ran the 50 footer down it which didn't fix it.


Usually it clogs where the pipes seem together I bet that you need 100 foot snake. There should be a clean out plug in your basement floor where your main sewer line leaves the house. Usually in the mechanical room but not always if that isn't the closest place for the main line.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1975000 said:


> I wish my family would get home with the take out so I could take a shower and get to bed.


This.. Wife is picking up lee ann chin on the way home then I'm going to bed


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Getting WAAAYYYY tired now.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1974976 said:


> New customer this year I did two properties for called about 3:00 yesturday and said we are fired for not clearing the parking spaces were cars were parked. Contract says all drive lanes and sidewalks will be kept open during the storm.
> 
> All the walks and drive lanes were bare pavement 30 minutes after they got cleared.
> 
> Monthly contract untill April 15th I want the rest if my money.


No lawyer but thats not really breach of contract. Does it say anything in there about giving each other x amount of time before ending contract. The only real way i can seeing them ne held for that is if they just quit paying and then you quit servicing them.


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;1974997 said:


> Owned 4 in my life and sunk 1 in the harbor in Wabasha.......im good


I think I speak for everyone when I say we want to hear the story behind that.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1975014 said:


> No lawyer but thats not really breach of contract. Does it say anything in there about giving each other x amount of time before ending contract. The only real way i can seeing them ne held for that is if they just quit paying and then you quit servicing them.


We require 30 day notification.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Bill1090;1975020 said:


> I think I speak for everyone when I say we want to hear the story behind that.


yes please! ussmileyflag


----------



## Greenery

Green Grass;1975006 said:


> Usually it clogs where the pipes seem together I bet that you need 100 foot snake. There should be a clean out plug in your basement floor where your main sewer line leaves the house. Usually in the mechanical room but not always if that isn't the closest place for the main line.


I went and grabbed the 100 footer and ran that down with no luck.. plumber will be here tomorrow morning.


----------



## Ranger620

NorthernProServ;1975024 said:


> We require 30 day notification.


That's what mine says. 30 days notice also there's a cancelation fee


----------



## SSS Inc.

Lets go Spring Lake Park!!!!!!!!


----------



## NorthernProServ

latest FD from NWS, mild next week with 40-50's, maybe even hitting 60...then end of next week/weekend a cool down or a BIG cool down will get highs hitting 0 and accumulating snow. 

Its not over til the fat lady sings!


----------



## SSS Inc.

#21 Hermantown has sweet hair!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1974976 said:


> New customer this year I did two properties for called about 3:00 yesturday and said we are fired for not clearing the parking spaces were cars were parked. Contract says all drive lanes and sidewalks will be kept open during the storm.
> 
> All the walks and drive lanes were bare pavement 30 minutes after they got cleared.
> 
> Monthly contract untill April 15th I want the rest if my money.


Sounds like you need to have a sit down with this jack hole and have them explain what their expectation was and then calmly explain how you cannot plow where cars were parked long before you hit trigger...


----------



## NorthernProServ

Ranger620;1975032 said:


> That's what mine says. 30 days notice also there's a cancelation fee


We don't have a fee but if less then 30 days is given, "Customer shall be obligated to continue payment of services for thirty (30) days from the date of notice, if less than thirty (30) days of notice is given."

So we would at least get one more month of payment from them.

do you have a flat fee for everyone or base it off of the contract price?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1975038 said:


> latest FD from NWS, mild next week with 40-50's, maybe even hitting 60...then end of next week/weekend a cool down or a BIG cool down will get highs hitting 0 and accumulating snow.
> 
> Its not over til the fat lady sings!


GFS on the meteogram has 1.4" on Wednesday.

With a high of 48.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1975024 said:


> We require 30 day notification.


Same.......


----------



## Green Grass

What's for dinner?


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1975046 said:


> We don't have a fee but if less then 30 days in given, "Customer shall be obligated to continue payment of services for thirty (30) days from the date of notice, if less than thirty (30) days of notice is given."
> 
> So we would at least get one more month of payment from them.
> 
> do you have a flat fee for everyone or base it off of the contract price?


Yeah that's actually more similar to mine... Plus I say payment is due immediately upon cancellation...


----------



## NorthernProServ

Green Grass;1975053 said:


> What's for dinner?


Stir Fry.....


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;1974969 said:


> I'd say 3800 is a steal...


I didn't even attempt to bargain with him. I happily paid his asking price (his ad did say the price was firm but usually that doesn't stop me from trying LOL).



NorthernProServ;1974979 said:


> I think we both wish we could have picked up a DXT for 3800!


If it were a new Boss V for the same price I would've scooped it up as well. I'm no fan of their plows but I know they're still worth more than $3800.



LwnmwrMan22;1974980 said:


> $3800 for any new V plow that will mount on your truck is a STEAL!!


Yep. He unhooked it from his truck, I drove into it with mine and away we went. I love having so many plows that can interchange with all my trucks.



banonea;1974988 said:


> That is a hell of a price, good buy.......dick lol


LOL! Sorry man.



Bill1090;1975020 said:


> I think I speak for everyone when I say we want to hear the story behind that.


x2!!!



cbservicesllc;1975043 said:


> Sounds like you need to have a sit down with this jack hole and have them explain what their expectation was and then calmly explain how you cannot plow where cars were parked long before you hit trigger...


^^^THIS^^^

Even if you can't come to an agreement you can learn from it and build your interpersonal skill set.


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;1975053 said:


> What's for dinner?


Steak fajitas here.....


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;1975020 said:


> I think I speak for everyone when I say we want to hear the story behind that.


This..............


----------



## CityGuy

Greenery;1975030 said:


> I went and grabbed the 100 footer and ran that down with no luck.. plumber will be here tomorrow morning.


Justa thought but do you have a hose hook up in your basement? If so run a hose down it with water.


----------



## Ranger620

NorthernProServ;1975046 said:


> We don't have a fee but if less then 30 days is given, "Customer shall be obligated to continue payment of services for thirty (30) days from the date of notice, if less than thirty (30) days of notice is given."
> 
> So we would at least get one more month of payment from them.
> 
> do you have a flat fee for everyone or base it off of the contract price?


On monthly's its 1.5 times monthly charge and others are a flat fee. I do it that way to try and get them to ride it out as they may just be having a bad day and take it out on you or they may be expecting a different level of service. That way it gives us a chance to fix the problems and try and meet their expectations.

Also notice starts on the 1st of the next month just like a rental contract. So if you give me notice on the 10th of January you notice starts February 1st. Anytime past the 1st of the month rolls over to the next month


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1975053 said:


> What's for dinner?


Culvers...


----------



## CityGuy

So I soft booted my phone and so far so good. We shall see if this helps.


----------



## Doughboy12

Green Grass;1975053 said:


> What's for dinner?


Chicken pot pie....


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1975106 said:


> Chicken pot pie....


Homemade??????


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1975112 said:


> Homemade??????


I wish....... Wife was working on the spare room so just tossed it in.


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;1975024 said:


> We require 30 day notification.


That's how mine is too.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1975014 said:


> No lawyer but thats not really breach of contract. Does it say anything in there about giving each other x amount of time before ending contract. The only real way i can seeing them ne held for that is if they just quit paying and then you quit servicing them.


The contract says 30 day notice with or without cause. And there was no cause anyway sense we did what the contract says we will do.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1975043 said:



> Sounds like you need to have a sit down with this jack hole and have them explain what their expectation was and then calmly explain how you cannot plow where cars were parked long before you hit trigger...


There is no getting threw to that lady.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://seattle.craigslist.org/est/cto/4914882677.html

Be like those Internationals they were building a couple of years ago.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1975137 said:


> http://seattle.craigslist.org/est/cto/4914882677.html
> 
> Be like those Internationals they were building a couple of years ago.


I have see a few fords around like that too.


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1975059 said:


> Steak fajitas here.....


I should have stopped at your house!!


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1975137 said:


> http://seattle.craigslist.org/est/cto/4914882677.html
> 
> Be like those Internationals they were building a couple of years ago.


I didn't know you could get a regular box on those. That thing needs a dump body!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;1975159 said:


> I didn't know you could get a regular box on those. That thing needs a dump body!


Anything can be done with time and money


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1975036 said:


> Lets go Spring Lake Park!!!!!!!!


Who would of thought they would ever be in the state tournament! And I mean EVER!


----------



## Bill1090

Boss has LED headlights now. Neat!


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1975038 said:


> latest FD from NWS, mild next week with 40-50's, maybe even hitting 60...then end of next week/weekend a cool down or a BIG cool down will get highs hitting 0 and accumulating snow.
> 
> Its not over til the fat lady sings!


Nice try! Missed about 3 other paragraphs that go with that.


----------



## qualitycut

That new 3 cheese stuff crust from pizza hut is awesome


----------



## TKLAWN

Bill1090;1975189 said:


> Boss has LED headlights now. Neat!


Not available for release till mid-season NEXT YEAR. Lame


----------



## banonea

TKLAWN;1975203 said:


> Not available for release till mid-season NEXT YEAR. Lame


You can do LED in your current plow, go to superbrightled.com and order the bulb you need


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1975200 said:


> Nice try! Missed about 3 other paragraphs that go with that.


The GFS does have a huge surge of cold air next week. I wonder if it will stay that way. I've convinced myself winter is over (and I can post that if you guys would like  ) but big swings in temps could produce more snow. Keeps it interesting.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Lets go Apollo!!!!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Clear- 1
Feels like -3


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1975211 said:


> The GFS does have a huge surge of cold air next week. I wonder if it will stay that way. I've convinced myself winter is over (and I can post that if you guys would like  ) but big swings in temps could produce more snow. Keeps it interesting.


I know but he cliped a couple sentences out and missed a bunch of conflicting thoughts on that cold air.

Once we hit 45-50 i dont want to see snow again. Lots of snow would be needed to make up for this winter so lets move on.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1975213 said:


> Lets go Apollo!!!!!!!!


2 of the 3 games so far have gone the way I had hoped. I root against every metro team so it would've been nice to see New Ulm pull off the upset.


----------



## Bill1090

County was out filling potholes today. Too bad they can't fill the 1' deep bumps in the road.


----------



## qualitycut

Lwmr, you could play in real life.
http://controversialtimes.com/news/...roll-out-call-of-duty-style-sentry-gun-video/


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1975122 said:


> The contract says 30 day notice with or without cause. And there was no cause anyway sense we did what the contract says we will do.


Well... she gave you 30 days by cancelling yesterday I guess... Keep billing them on your invoice date and consider consulting an attorney...

Obviously keep in mind you'll probably never do business with that management company again... For better or for worse


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1975217 said:


> I know but he cliped a couple sentences out and missed a bunch of conflicting thoughts on that cold air.
> 
> Once we hit 45-50 i dont want to see snow again. Lots of snow would be needed to make up for this winter so lets move on.


Accuweather shows nothing but 40s and 50s after Sunday for the next ten days


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;1975020 said:


> I think I speak for everyone when I say we want to hear the story behind that.


Many moon's ago, we owned a 26' cabin cruiser and had it slipped in Wabasha in the harbor and would go every other weekend and stay on the boat there or take it to the sand bars and camp. W e didn't go for a few weeks because of work, I got a call from the harbor master that they had to pull my boat out of the water because it had almost sunk in the slip......:angry:

Unknown to me, the transom on the boat had a leak and filled with water. Normally, the bilge pump would take care of that, but it quit working.
Needless to say, after $2500.00 to save the motor and replace the transom gasket:realmad:, we sold the boat.

On a side note, that was also the year I set the record for Wabasha county for the largest single fireworks bust on a federal wildlife preserve in history, over $7000.00 worth . It made the paper. best quote I have ever read from a cop. He said and I quote " Its not like we are talking about a grocery bag here, I think he was going to shoot them all off" .........AND for the record, I was going to.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## banonea

Camden;1975057 said:


> I didn't even attempt to bargain with him. I happily paid his asking price (his ad did say the price was firm but usually that doesn't stop me from trying LOL).
> 
> LOL! Sorry man.
> 
> Its all good, looks nice. I would have done the same if it would have shown up before I got the fisher....


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;1975065 said:


> Justa thought but do you have a hose hook up in your basement? If so run a hose down it with water.


I bet you got a plug at the street or a root that has never been a problem till now. make sure whoever you have do it that they use the pipe wall scraper on there snake. it will chew up any small roots or blockage that is in the way and make them run it to the street main. If they have a inspection camera, have them run it also to check the pipe for other problems....


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1975200 said:


> Nice try! Missed about 3 other paragraphs that go with that.


I was paraphrasing


----------



## Drakeslayer

Coach and SkidSteerSuperstarinc must be glued to this game. Out State beat the private pay to play team xysport


----------



## qualitycut

Public schools ....... public schools.......


----------



## Camden

Cake eaters are into the consolation bracket.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1975257 said:


> Public schools ....... public schools.......


Hey Quality, you around tomorrow?


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1975264 said:


> Hey Quality, you around tomorrow?


Might be, have some bids tomorrow but shoot me a text and i will let ya know.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1975266 said:


> Might be, have some bids tomorrow but shoot me a text and i will let ya know.


Sounds good


----------



## banonea

working on the bid I was asking questions about, glad I didn't go with my gut, would have left a LOT on the table. They have a 17 page scope of work to read thru. Had to take a break from all the reading, and on top of that, it is not for 1 property, it is for 4 properties, get 1 get them allpayup. If I get it, it will be the largest customer I will have and also the last one I would add to my list for the season, and it was a cold call, just stopped inThumbs Up.


----------



## banonea

got quiet in here quick tonight.....


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1975230 said:


> Well... she gave you 30 days by cancelling yesterday I guess... Keep billing them on your invoice date and consider consulting an attorney...
> 
> Obviously keep in mind you'll probably never do business with that management company again... For better or for worse


She just screamed it threw the phone the contract says it has to be a written notice. I do plan on billing and I was already not going to keep them next year because she has been extremely rude all year.

Only customer that has ever had a problem really.


----------



## SnowGuy73

-8° breeze clear.


----------



## Polarismalibu

-10 calm and dark out


----------



## Green Grass

-11 the moon is bright


----------



## SnowGuy73

Back to 20% chance on Sunday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS says it's -18 here this morning. 

Now my oldest is running to the bathroom every hour. 

I might have to find some plowing to do today, keep myself out of this germ infested crap.


----------



## CityGuy

-12 partly cloudy
Feels like -1


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1975355 said:


> NWS says it's -18 here this morning.
> 
> Now my oldest is running to the bathroom every hour.
> 
> I might have to find some plowing to do today, keep myself out of this germ infested crap.


Seems between your wife and kids someone's been sick all winter.

Hopefully you don't get it!


----------



## Bill1090

-9 and clear.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1975360 said:


> Seems between your wife and kids someone's been sick all winter.
> 
> Hopefully you don't get it!


Other than right around Christmas, yes, someone has been sick here all winter.

Getting to the point of burning the house down and starting new.

I had it for two days, but have escaped the repeated episodes like the rest of them.

Thankfully we've kept it from my parents. My dad's had a fairly healthy winter compared to last year, although he did just go through a 3rd operation on his Achilles to fight infection.

Supposedly they are on top of it now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Shania Twain is still touring??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If anyone here is interested it the trailer I posted, I decided I'm going to sell it.

Slept on it some more, going to make a push to get a shop built this summer, and I don't need all these trailers sitting around.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1975381 said:


> If anyone here is interested it the trailer I posted, I decided I'm going to sell it.
> 
> Slept on it some more, going to make a push to get a shop built this summer, and I don't need all these trailers sitting around.


What trailer is it?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1975366 said:


> Other than right around Christmas, yes, someone has been sick here all winter.
> 
> Getting to the point of burning the house down and starting new.
> 
> I had it for two days, but have escaped the repeated episodes like the rest of them.
> 
> Thankfully we've kept it from my parents. My dad's had a fairly healthy winter compared to last year, although he did just go through a 3rd operation on his Achilles to fight infection.
> 
> Supposedly they are on top of it now.


Well if you decide to do it I'll bring some marshmallows!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1975382 said:


> What trailer is it?


I put the picture back up. $2,000 / bo. It has trimmer racks on the other side of the trailer.

Rear ramp needs new mesh. That's why I put bo. I can get it done, or if someone wants to do it, I'll knock a couple hundred off.

Fahey sale is coming up. I should fix the mesh and haul it down there. Probably get $3,000 down there for it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1975383 said:


> Well if you decide to do it I'll bring some marshmallows!!


Today I gotta get my big brush pile on fire before the snow melts.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1975388 said:


> Today I gotta get my big brush pile on fire before the snow melts.


Should be a nice day for that.


----------



## MM&L

SSS Inc.;1975211 said:


> The GFS does have a huge surge of cold air next week. I wonder if it will stay that way. I've convinced myself winter is over (and I can post that if you guys would like  ) but big swings in temps could produce more snow. Keeps it interesting.


Ecmwf is opposite, wonder if that will stay...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Anyone looking for a wideout? Was new in 2013 cutting edges are about half. Has a deflector and a few new hoses. Just looking to upgrade only reason to sell it


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;1975425 said:


> Anyone looking for a wideout? Was new in 2013 cutting edges are about half. Has a deflector and a few new hoses. Just looking to upgrade only reason to sell it


What's the price tag?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1975425 said:


> Anyone looking for a wideout? Was new in 2013 cutting edges are about half. Has a deflector and a few new hoses. Just looking to upgrade only reason to sell it


I am/ or was anyway


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1975425 said:


> Anyone looking for a wideout? Was new in 2013 cutting edges are about half. Has a deflector and a few new hoses. * Just looking to upgrade only reason to sell it*


Coming over to Boss, eh??


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1975429 said:


> Coming over to Boss, eh??


LOL! Someone woke up as a comedian today.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1975429 said:


> Coming over to Boss, eh??


I said upgrade not downgrade


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1975434 said:


> LOL! Someone woke up as a comedian today.


Yeah, feel pretty good today. Looks like a solid week to work outside and have everything ready to go for summer.

That's right SSS, I need a week and I'm ready to go.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1975437 said:


> I said upgrade not downgrade


That's why you go to a DXT instead of a flat top V.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1975426 said:


> What's the price tag?


I gotta check and see. I'll let you know this afternoon

Need a mount or wiring?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1975439 said:


> That's why you go to a DXT instead of a flat top V.


9'6" stainless mvp3 with wings


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CountrySide or Snowplows Plus?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1975443 said:


> CountrySide or Snowplows Plus?


Not sure yet, might order one from ESI

I have bought from both they both have good service


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1975441 said:


> 9'6" stainless mvp3 with wings


Half height wings....


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1975448 said:


> Half height wings....


They have ones the same size for it. Not In stainless though there black


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1975441 said:


> 9'6" stainless mvp3 with wings


Going to a V from a Wideout?!? But you're losing all that production! (Just messing with you)


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1975451 said:


> They have ones the same size for it. Not In stainless though there black


I'd rather have black than the red Boss puts out for their plows.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I need to buy about 3 sets of wings.....

Or a couple of 9.2's and 3 sets of wings....


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1975452 said:


> Going to a V from a Wideout?!? But you're losing all that production! (Just messing with you)


That's why I gotta get the wings for the V! With it straight with wings it should be close enough to a wideout.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1975451 said:


> They have ones the same size for it. Not In stainless though there black


When did they start doing wings for the size of plows? I thought it was one size fits all...

With wings on it (or not) you will need oversize load banners and a lead and chase vehicle to go out plowing...:laughing:


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1975454 said:


> I need to buy about 3 sets of wings.....
> 
> Or a couple of 9.2's and 3 sets of wings....


They're kinda spendy at about $600 a set. Well worth it though


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1975457 said:


> When did they start doing wings for the size of plows? I thought it was one size fits all...
> 
> With wings on it (or not) you will need oversize load banners and a lead and chase vehicle to go out plowing...:laughing:


They came out before this season I think. It won't be any wider then my kage on the trailer.

There are 3 sets of wings now. MVP, MVP Plus and the MVP 3


----------



## Doughboy12

Not stainless and some of you may know the truck but this is 9'6" with wings...
http://s475.photobucket.com/user/mossman381/media/2002 Silverado 3500/1_zps366a7c61.jpg.html


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1975459 said:


> They're kinda spendy at about $600 a set. Well worth it though


I thought boss were like 1500-1800 set?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1975461 said:


> Not stainless and some of you may know the truck but this is 9'6" with wings...
> http://s475.photobucket.com/user/mossman381/media/2002 Silverado 3500/1_zps366a7c61.jpg.html


Yep that will look good on my truck in stainless.

Will move a lot of snow too


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1975462 said:


> I thought boss were like 1500-1800 set?


I guess I'm not sure on boss. Figured they would have been about the same as the western ones.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1975425 said:


> Anyone looking for a wideout? Was new in 2013 cutting edges are about half. Has a deflector and a few new hoses. Just looking to upgrade only reason to sell it


Also my 2 cents... I still have a mount that I've given up selling... I'll hold it until Fall... Just not a great time to sell snow stuff...I'm sure you probably considered that already...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;1975461 said:


> Not stainless and some of you may know the truck but this is 9'6" with wings...
> http://s475.photobucket.com/user/mossman381/media/2002 Silverado 3500/1_zps366a7c61.jpg.html


Its huge. Imagine the weight, especially after a wet march, April or may snow sticking to the moldboard


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1975467 said:


> Also my 2 cents... I still have a mount that I've given up selling... I'll hold it until Fall... Just not a great time to sell snow stuff...I'm sure you probably considered that already...


Yeah I just figured I would throw it out there. I won't get the new one till fall we won't need it this year anymore


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1975465 said:


> I guess I'm not sure on boss. Figured they would have been about the same as the western ones.


If they are 600 for western and 1500-1800 for boss that a rip off. Toppers plus said they had a set that lightly used for 500 a few years ago. I told a salesman who worked there and now at crysteel that and he about fell over because it was so cheap


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1975464 said:


> Yep that will look good on my truck in stainless.
> 
> Will move a lot of snow too


....But see how the wings don't go to the top?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1975470 said:


> Yeah I just figured I would throw it out there. I won't get the new one till fall we won't need it this year anymore


If you don't sell it and I get my stuff straighned out I maybe interested depending on price and condition


----------



## Ranger620

jimslawnsnow;1975462 said:


> I thought boss were like 1500-1800 set?


$727.20 for the VXT wings from esi according to their site


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1975472 said:


> ....But see how the wings don't go to the top?


There still taller then the other wings they make. They have been that way for years. Not a big deal to me


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1975468 said:


> Its huge. Imagine the weight, especially after a wet march, April or may snow sticking to the moldboard


Won't be much more weight then the wideout is.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1975460 said:


> They came out before this season I think. It won't be any wider then my kage on the trailer.
> 
> There are 3 sets of wings now. MVP, MVP Plus and the MVP 3


That is the problem....only one set for the MVP3. 
It fits perfect on the 7'6"...the other two are progressively taller at the outside.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1975477 said:


> Won't be much more weight then the wideout is.


Really? Didn't realize the wide out was so heavy


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;1975440 said:


> I gotta check and see. I'll let you know this afternoon
> 
> Need a mount or wiring?


Just need the plow.



Polarismalibu;1975441 said:


> 9'6" stainless mvp3 with wings


Awesome! I've always said the best truck mounted plow around is a 9'6" MVP equipped with wings.



Polarismalibu;1975447 said:


> Not sure yet, might order one from ESI
> 
> I have bought from both they both have good service


Jim at ESI is great to deal with. Super friendly and extremely knowledgeable.



cbservicesllc;1975452 said:


> Going to a V from a Wideout?!? But you're losing all that production! (Just messing with you)


I'm eventually going to take pictures of the difference between a Wideout and a 9'6" MVP. Western makes it sound like the Wideout can out-push anything else but that's not true. I bet the MVP can push 20% more.



Polarismalibu;1975456 said:


> That's why I gotta get the wings for the V! With it straight with wings it should be close enough to a wideout.


It won't just be "close enough" it'll be better!


----------



## Doughboy12

I wish the cutting edges were made to "float" so you could take the wings on and off any time...
Just giving away million dollar ideas here. (or not)


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;1975474 said:


> $727.20 for the VXT wings from esi according to their site


Really? What a rip off with places around here then


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1975480 said:


> Really? Didn't realize the wide out was so heavy


I know it's heavier then my buddies 9'6 MVP plus even with his wings.


----------



## Ranger620

jimslawnsnow;1975483 said:


> Really? What a rip off with places around here then


I have no idea what others are charging I just went to esi and looked it up. If I were in the market I would call around and see what locals are charging


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1975487 said:


> I know it's heavier then my buddies 9'6 MVP plus even with his wings.


Being a ford guy you dont have to worry about the weight like these chevy guys


----------



## Polarismalibu

It's to bad they won't make the wideout in a 8611 version. Would like to have that on one truck and the v with wings on mine


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1975490 said:


> Being a ford guy you dont have to worry about the weight like these chevy guys


Haven't had a problem with it yet! It's been on 3 different fords.


----------



## Doughboy12

I think we just got a visit by the delete police...? 
My pages just all changed. Were you guys being naughty again?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1975488 said:


> I have no idea what others are charging I just went to esi and looked it up. If I were in the market I would call around and see what locals are charging


About $800......

Used to be $600 a couple of years ago.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1975494 said:


> I think we just got a visit by the delete police...?
> My pages just all changed. Were you guys being naughty again?


I didn't see anything mean. I said boss was a downgrade so some people might have got offended I guess.


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;1975491 said:


> It's to bad they won't make the wideout in a 8611 version. Would like to have that on one truck and the v with wings on mine


I've been asking them for years why they don't make one and I've never gotten a response other than "You'll have to buy a Blizzard if you want a plow like that".

If they ever do come out with one I'll be first in line. Assuming they'll have a 31" moldboard and not the 29" that the Wideout has.


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;1975494 said:


> I think we just got a visit by the delete police...?
> My pages just all changed. Were you guys being naughty again?


I didnt see anything worthy of being deleted???


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;1975494 said:


> I think we just got a visit by the delete police...?
> My pages just all changed. Were you guys being naughty again?


????



Ranger620;1975499 said:


> I didnt see anything worthy of being deleted???


Me either. I don't notice any missing posts either. I've been reading everything since 7am.

Mike - Did you delete any posts in here this morning?


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;1975498 said:


> I've been asking them for years why they don't make one and I've never gotten a response other than "You'll have to buy a Blizzard if you want a plow like that".
> 
> If they ever do come out with one I'll be first in line. Assuming they'll have a 31" moldboard and not the 29" that the Wideout has.


Tru or not when I talked to stonebrooke about it they told me western bought the rights to the 810 but not the 8611 and blizzard was going to be the only one to get that size from. NOt sure if you can put a 8611 on a one ton or not?


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;1975499 said:


> I didnt see anything worthy of being deleted???


He could have been doing clean up from days ago...he can't keep up with all these posts every day. Didn't mean to imply that it was this conversation. I didn't see any missing from it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;1975494 said:


> I think we just got a visit by the delete police...?
> My pages just all changed. Were you guys being naughty again?


Mine is all the same, nothing missing here


----------



## Doughboy12

I found a video of the guys bano was talking about the other day...the ones with the BIG trucks.
HERE


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1975503 said:


> Tru or not when I talked to stonebrooke about it they told me western bought the rights to the 810 but not the 8611 and blizzard was going to be the only one to get that size from. NOt sure if you can put a 8611 on a one ton or not?


There both owned by the same company now it shouldn't matter


----------



## Greenery

Camden;1975481 said:


> I'm eventually going to take pictures of the difference between a Wideout and a 9'6" MVP. Western makes it sound like the Wideout can out-push anything else but that's not true. I bet the MVP can push 20% more.
> 
> It won't just be "close enough" it'll be better!


Do it, side by side my Hiniker 9' scoop pushes a bigger pile than my 810 Blizzard (wideout).

Plus the hiniker is a very simple plow with straight blade hydraulics which hopefully leafs to less problems compared to some of the more complicated plow setups.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;1975478 said:


> That is the problem....only one set for the MVP3.
> It fits perfect on the 7'6"...the other two are progressively taller at the outside.


This... I've always thought about wings, but then you can't have them off much...


----------



## TKLAWN

Doughboy12;1975482 said:


> I wish the cutting edges were made to "float" so you could take the wings on and off any time...
> Just giving away million dollar ideas here. (or not)


That's what pivot frames are for.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1975532 said:


> There both owned by the same company now it shouldn't matter


I havent kept up on the latest news on who owns who any more. It was a couple years ago.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1975468 said:


> Its huge. Imagine the weight, especially after a wet march, April or may snow sticking to the moldboard


Yea wings would have to come off then, i cant hardly put mine out on my blizzard when we get a big wet snow.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1975491 said:


> It's to bad they won't make the wideout in a 8611 version. Would like to have that on one truck and the v with wings on mine


Blizzard does in a low profile version like the height i have now. Next plow for me.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1975481 said:


> Just need the plow.
> 
> Awesome! I've always said the best truck mounted plow around is a 9'6" MVP equipped with wings.
> 
> Jim at ESI is great to deal with. Super friendly and extremely knowledgeable.
> 
> I'm eventually going to take pictures of the difference between a Wideout and a 9'6" MVP. Western makes it sound like the Wideout can out-push anything else but that's not true. I bet the MVP can push 20% more.


Thats probably close, the wideout is more versatile imo as far as cleaning small areas, then you put wings on a v and the other wing would be curling the windrow back into the plow somewhat instead of shooting it all out wouldn't it?


----------



## qualitycut

For the record i have nothing against vplows used to have one, blizzard just works better my my studf


----------



## Doughboy12

TKLAWN;1975537 said:


> That's what pivot frames are for.


Doesn't help when the cutting edge is shorter on the plow then it is on the wings...


----------



## qualitycut

Oops

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2015/03/0...ds-off-runway-at-new-yorks-laguardia-airport/


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1975547 said:


> Yea wings would have to come off then, i cant hardly put mine out on my blizzard when we get a big wet snow.


Well that's because you have a FORD....:laughing::laughing:

JK....I like your truck.


----------



## Doughboy12

We should do a lunch again tomorrow???? (No I'm not buying)


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1975558 said:


> For the record i have nothing against vplows used to have one, blizzard just works better my my studf


I have both blizzards and boss v. Each have there time and place imo. When wind rowing blizzard all the way I bet I cut time by 30%. As far as scoop I think the v holds more snow 810 vs the 9.2 though not the 8.2 like in blizzards comparison. Less moving parts on a v than blizzard also less hoses on a v. Parts are cheaper for boss than blizzard.
I really have no preference and like that I have both


----------



## SSS Inc.

Come on BEMIDJI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That is all, carryon.


Oh, and Blizzards are way better than V plows.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1975574 said:


> Come on BEMIDJI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> That is all, carryon.
> 
> Oh, and Blizzards are way better than V plows.


Sure would like to see bemdji kick their azz


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Greenery;1975535 said:


> Do it, side by side my Hiniker 9' scoop pushes a bigger pile than my 810 Blizzard (wideout).
> 
> Plus the hiniker is a very simple plow with straight blade hydraulics which hopefully leafs to less problems compared to some of the more complicated plow setups.


Does it really? I'm thinking about switching to XLS's from Scoops on the new trucks. What about windrowing?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

My work insurance provider is trying to screw me. Last year I started a guy. Figured I wouldn't have more than 10k in payroll. I think it was around 11k by December 31 for him. Well they are going all the way back to January 1st even though he wasnt employed by me til June 1st. I dropped them first of the year for a lot cheaper insurance. They want another $322.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Ranger620;1975503 said:


> Tru or not when I talked to stonebrooke about it they told me western bought the rights to the 810 but not the 8611 and blizzard was going to be the only one to get that size from. NOt sure if you can put a 8611 on a one ton or not?


They have the 8611lp which is the same height as the 810 but way lighter than the 8611


----------



## SSS Inc.

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1975580 said:


> They have the 8611lp which is the same height as the 810 but way lighter than the 8611


We have one 8611lp and I love plowing with it. That little bit of extra with makes a huge difference.

It is on a one ton. I think quality said he tried his buddies lp on his truck. I might be wrong though.


----------



## Ranger620

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1975580 said:


> They have the 8611lp which is the same height as the 810 but way lighter than the 8611


When I bought my blizzards I dont think they had the shorter version or I would have went with the 8611


----------



## Doughboy12

Is this your "dog?" Here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Shop called, van is done. All warranty work. $100 deductible on the lifetime warranty.

No appointment, no "we have to order the parts" or "wrong part came in".

Looks like I found a dealer to use for service.

'13 is there now. Heater motor squeaks, computer says driver rear brake light is out, even though it isn't, plus two recalls.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1975576 said:


> Sure would like to see bemdji kick their azz


We shall see. If nothing else I hope its close.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Dang it!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That all began with a sloppy attempt to break out of their end. It happens everytime.


----------



## Ranger620

Dang it edina


----------



## Camden

Bemidji has only given up like 35 goals ALL SEASON! 

Holy smokes 

Edit: 36 now LOL


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;1975590 said:


> Is this your "dog?" Here


Not mine. All accounted for hereThumbs Up


----------



## Ranger620

Not gonna be a good game if your a bemidji fan. Hopefully they can come back


----------



## Greenery

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1975577 said:


> Does it really? I'm thinking about switching to XLS's from Scoops on the new trucks. What about windrowing?


I think the Blizzard is more efficient at windrowing, being able to straighten the trailing end is what gives it the advantage.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SSS Inc.;1975585 said:


> We have one 8611lp and I love plowing with it. That little bit of extra with makes a huge difference.
> 
> It is on a one ton. I think quality said he tried his buddies lp on his truck. I might be wrong though.


I would actually like the extra length of an 8611lp especially being almost the same weight as an XLS. 
What if any issues have you guys had with the Blizzards? I've personally seen three 810's U'd backwards the whole moldboard was junk. All three were repaced under warrenty and all three replacements were bent again (I didn't see those). I also like trip edges, you don't get the slamming when it trips


----------



## unit28

At wrk attm

Maybe I read this wrong
Heavy temp contrast ....?


----------



## albhb3

you gotta be bleeping me

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/crime...arizona-jury-deadlocks/ar-BBigHvu?ocid=HPCDHP


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1975585 said:
 

> We have one 8611lp and I love plowing with it. That little bit of extra with makes a huge difference.
> 
> It is on a one ton. I think quality said he tried his buddies lp on his truck. I might be wrong though.


Yea i did. And that little bit does make a big difference. Only like 65 heavier than mine too


----------



## albhb3

Ranger620;1975602 said:


> Not gonna be a good game if your a bemidji fan. Hopefully they can come back


goal:salute:


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1975587 said:


> When I bought my blizzards I dont think they had the shorter version or I would have went with the 8611


New in the last few years i think


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1975614 said:


> I would actually like the extra length of an 8611lp especially being almost the same weight as an XLS.
> What if any issues have you guys had with the Blizzards? I've personally seen three 810's U'd backwards the whole moldboard was junk. All three were repaced under warrenty and all three replacements were bent again (I didn't see those). I also like trip edges, you don't get the slamming when it trips


I have hit some curbs pretty hard, last year hit the wind a curb at about 15 mph and snapped back got out thinking o ****, all that happened was a little bend in the top part of the wing. Only cosmetic.


----------



## Ranger620

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1975614 said:


> I would actually like the extra length of an 8611lp especially being almost the same weight as an XLS.
> What if any issues have you guys had with the Blizzards? I've personally seen three 810's U'd backwards the whole moldboard was junk. All three were repaced under warrenty and all three replacements were bent again (I didn't see those). I also like trip edges, you don't get the slamming when it trips


The one problem I have had with my blizzards is the pin in the plug keeps breaking off so it affects the lowering of the plow. I finally tapped into the harness and ran a wire to bypass the plug. Didnt matter how much dialectic grease I used I had to buy a new plow side harness for each plow every year ($225.00 each). Couple pins for the lifting cylinder broke but I cant count that against the plows as they are around 8 years old.
I only have two complaints against blizzard I gues. The wiring problem and the hoses seem to break faster than my bosses. Also I dont have a dealer in the north metro I have to go to stonebrooke which is a bit of a drive.
I would buy another though


----------



## SSS Inc.

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1975614 said:


> I would actually like the extra length of an 8611lp especially being almost the same weight as an XLS.
> What if any issues have you guys had with the Blizzards? I've personally seen three 810's U'd backwards the whole moldboard was junk. All three were repaced under warrenty and all three replacements were bent again (I didn't see those). I also like trip edges, you don't get the slamming when it trips


We currently have four 810's and one 8611lp. I have not had any issues with the moldboards bending. As they age I have replaced cylinders as I would do on any plow. We have bent a few wings back due to operator error. I do have one plow that has a few small holes inside the frame where the slide box goes in and out. This is not a big deal but it allowed the pin that holds one of the wings to the slide box drop out and fall straight out of the bottom of the plow. The wing was being held on by the spring only at that point. That one took me a minute to figure out where the pin went.

Some times the wing will freeze and it takes a bit to get them moving. Not a big deal though. Overall we love them.


----------



## SSS Inc.

What a save!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skorum03

Nice save!


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1975381 said:


> If anyone here is interested it the trailer I posted, I decided I'm going to sell it.
> 
> Slept on it some more, going to make a push to get a shop built this summer, and I don't need all these trailers sitting around.


just got my 16' enclosed sold 15 min ago. got $3500.00 out of it. that's what I paid for it last summer payupThumbs Up

Still got the plow for sale as well as another western straight blade. both ultra mounts. one with o9 and up ford mount and the other 99 to I believe 99 to 08 Chevy mount. v has ford headlight wiring, straight blade has Chevy wiring but I can switch some wiring around if needed. $3000.00 on either or $5500.00 for both. going to upgrade another plow for my chevy.


----------



## Camden

Hey Bano - I finally got a tower in Rochester that needs a service provider. It doesn't need any attention right now but going forward it will need to be done. Is that something you're interested in?


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;1975459 said:


> They're kinda spendy at about $600 a set. Well worth it though


they are nice, the only problem is if you are back dragging, you cannot get tight to the curb because of the curve on the wing, even with the rubber. I was going to put a set on my new fisher, but have decided against it....JMO


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;1975490 said:


> Being a ford guy you dont have to worry about the weight like these chevy guys


I ran this '6"MVP with wings on my 04 2500HD for 2 years, no problems with weight.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.courier-journal.com/stor...2015/03/03/louisville-forecast-snow/24314465/

Get the plows, head to Louisville!!


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1975650 said:


> I ran this '6"MVP with wings on my 04 2500HD for 2 years, no problems with weight.....


Small plow


----------



## banonea

Camden;1975644 said:


> Hey Bano - I finally got a tower in Rochester that needs a service provider. It doesn't need any attention right now but going forward it will need to be done. Is that something you're interested in?


yes sir, let me know when and ware.....


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1975655 said:


> Small plow


with the wing it measures almost 9'8"


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1975645 said:


> they are nice, the only problem is if you are back dragging, you cannot get tight to the curb because of the curve on the wing, even with the rubber. I was going to put a set on my new fisher, but have decided against it....JMO


For what I do there amazing


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1975562 said:


> Oops
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/us/2015/03/0...ds-off-runway-at-new-yorks-laguardia-airport/


I want to say that's happened a few times at Laguardia


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1975578 said:


> My work insurance provider is trying to screw me. Last year I started a guy. Figured I wouldn't have more than 10k in payroll. I think it was around 11k by December 31 for him. Well they are going all the way back to January 1st even though he wasnt employed by me til June 1st. I dropped them first of the year for a lot cheaper insurance. They want another $322.


I hate insurance audit time for both general liability and work comp... This industry sucks for that with payroll and gross receipts being so tied to snow...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1975591 said:


> Shop called, van is done. All warranty work. $100 deductible on the lifetime warranty.
> 
> No appointment, no "we have to order the parts" or "wrong part came in".
> 
> Looks like I found a dealer to use for service.
> 
> '13 is there now. Heater motor squeaks, computer says driver rear brake light is out, even though it isn't, plus two recalls.


Nice! Good to find a good dealer! (As I sit at Quality's Dad's on a minor warranty issue)


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1975666 said:


> Nice! Good to find a good dealer! (As I sit at Quality's Dad's on a minor warranty issue)


What's wrong with it??


----------



## NorthernProServ

Just washed the trucks, plows, and spreader.....I just put us in a lock for at least one more plow this season.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1975668 said:


> What's wrong with it??


Its a ford!!


----------



## NorthernProServ

NWS> Say goodbye to the snow...at least for now.


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;1975670 said:


> Just washed the trucks, plows, and spreader.....I just put us in a lock for at least one more plow this season.


My truck is still white. We won't plow anymore this year!


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1975671 said:


> Its a ford!!


That's why it's only a minor issue.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I'll just leave this here

http://m.nydailynews.com/autos/driv...us-car-america-24-7-wall-st-article-1.1088385


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;1975674 said:


> My truck is still white. We won't plow anymore this year!


so are you saying I can summarize the snow blower


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goalllllllllllllllllll


----------



## NorthernProServ




----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;1975677 said:


> I'll just leave this here
> 
> http://m.nydailynews.com/autos/driv...us-car-america-24-7-wall-st-article-1.1088385


the question is does anyone really care you can die just as easy at 5mph at a bad angle


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;1975678 said:


> so are you saying I can summarize the snow blower


I'm washing stuff next week and putting it away


----------



## albhb3

goal......


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goallllllllllll


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1975658 said:


> with the wing it measures almost 9'8"


I know you post said 6"


----------



## Ranger620

Come on bemidji


----------



## albhb3

game ova...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Noooooooooooooooo


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1975677 said:


> I'll just leave this here
> 
> http://m.nydailynews.com/autos/driv...us-car-america-24-7-wall-st-article-1.1088385


Notice says high selling not highest


----------



## Ranger620

Who plays next? Anyone have any idea


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1975689 said:


> Noooooooooooooooo


What was final? Lot tougher then Googling mn wild


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1975691 said:


> Who plays next? Anyone have any idea


http://www.mshsl.org/mshsl/showXMLbrackets.asp?tournid=2775&bracket=6836


----------



## albhb3

that mfer looks 30 I knew Edina were a bunch of cheaters


----------



## Ranger620

Duluth east and st Thomas academy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Funny.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1975668 said:


> What's wrong with it??


The glass on the passenger side mirror quit moving with the electronic adjustment... Tried moving it manually and it just moved freely, no "clicking" like normal... I don't know if the gear just hopped out of place or what, but they're replacing the mirror...


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1975693 said:


> What was final? Lot tougher then Googling mn wild


6-4 empty net goal with 2 seconds left...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1975677 said:


> I'll just leave this here
> 
> http://m.nydailynews.com/autos/driv...us-car-america-24-7-wall-st-article-1.1088385


:laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

Listen to the games via the net...HERE


----------



## Doughboy12

HS Boys Hockey: 2015 Class AA State Quarterfinal - Duluth East vs. #3 Saint Thomas Academy - MSBN AUDIO


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1975699 said:


> The glass on the passenger side mirror quit moving with the electronic adjustment... Trued moving it manually and it just moved freely, no "clicking" like normal... I don't know if the gear just hopped out of place or what, but they're replacing the mirror...


Wonder if the back of mirror broke. Little tabs that conwct it


----------



## qualitycut

Missing the game, headed to mankato. Lane


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1975677 said:


> I'll just leave this here
> 
> http://m.nydailynews.com/autos/driv...us-car-america-24-7-wall-st-article-1.1088385


Well guess that seals the deal on a chevy for me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1975677 said:


> I'll just leave this here
> 
> http://m.nydailynews.com/autos/driv...us-car-america-24-7-wall-st-article-1.1088385


From 2012?? really??

*Best-selling truck* faulted for poor crash testing results, 'unimpressive' safety record
*NEW YORK DAILY NEWS Friday, June 1, 2012, 3:51 PM*

Oh, and pretty sure B E S T spells BEST, not "high", as in selling.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;1975709 said:


> Well guess that seals the deal on a chevy for me.


Not so fast..............

From IIHS....... Released JAN 30, 2015

HIGHEST RATES OF DRIVER DEATHS PER MILLION REGISTERED VEHICLES

1. Kia Rio (4-door car, mini): 149

2. Nissan Versa sedan (4-door car, small): 130

3. Hyundai Accent (4-door car, mini): 120

4. Chevrolet Aveo (4-door car, mini): 99

5. Hyundai Accent (2-door car, mini): 86

6. Chevrolet Camaro coupe (sports car, large) 80

*7. Chevrolet Silverado 1500 Crew 4WD (pickup, large): 79*

8. Honda Civic (2-door car, small): 76

9. Nissan Versa hatchback (4-door car, small): 71

10. Ford Focus (4-door car, small): 70


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1975698 said:


> Funny.....


Doesn't look funny to me. Looks like she'll move some snow


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1975707 said:


> Wonder if the back of mirror broke. Little tabs that conwct it


Could be... could have been ice or something and happened when I was washing it... At least that's when I noticed the problem...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1975711 said:


> Not so fast..............
> 
> From IIHS....... Released JAN 30, 2015
> 
> HIGHEST RATES OF DRIVER DEATHS PER MILLION REGISTERED VEHICLES
> 
> 1. Kia Rio (4-door car, mini): 149
> 
> 2. Nissan Versa sedan (4-door car, small): 130
> 
> 3. Hyundai Accent (4-door car, mini): 120
> 
> 4. Chevrolet Aveo (4-door car, mini): 99
> 
> 5. Hyundai Accent (2-door car, mini): 86
> 
> 6. Chevrolet Camaro coupe (sports car, large) 80
> 
> *7. Chevrolet Silverado 1500 Crew 4WD (pickup, large): 79*
> 
> 8. Honda Civic (2-door car, small): 76
> 
> 9. Nissan Versa hatchback (4-door car, small): 71
> 
> 10. Ford Focus (4-door car, small): 70


Oh yeah... and look who's #1... Kia's are known for being death traps


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1975686 said:


> I know you post said 6"


I just seen that.....lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1975712 said:


> Doesn't look funny to me. Looks like she'll move some snow


My point was, Boss has wings that go ALL THE WAY to the top, not most of the way.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1975710 said:


> From 2012?? really??
> 
> *Best-selling truck* faulted for poor crash testing results, 'unimpressive' safety record
> *NEW YORK DAILY NEWS Friday, June 1, 2012, 3:51 PM*
> 
> Oh, and pretty sure B E S T spells BEST, not "high", as in selling.


I didn't see the date it was just on Facebook


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://usnews.rankingsandreviews.com/cars-trucks/rankings/Full-Size-Pickup-Trucks/


----------



## qualitycut

Yum caseys pizza. 2nd lunch today, past 2 of them just couldn't resist


----------



## qualitycut

http://www.usatoday.com/story/money/cars/2015/01/06/pickups-best-selling-vehicles-2014/21334373/


----------



## CityGuy

Who's got an extra 200,000 laying around? Anyone?

http://www.foxsports.com/nascar/sha...lic-sale-030515?cmpid=tsmfb:fscom:nascaronfox


----------



## CityGuy

That was close this morning.


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;1975723 said:


> Who's got an extra 200,000 laying around? Anyone?
> 
> http://www.foxsports.com/nascar/sha...lic-sale-030515?cmpid=tsmfb:fscom:nascaronfox


That would be an expensive lawn ornament.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone interested in a 2009 8.2 Boss plow side only for $3,000?

Deflector, locking cylinders, new style head lights almost new cutting edge?

Might need it gone quick.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1975716 said:


> My point was, Boss has wings that go ALL THE WAY to the top, not most of the way.


That's what you get when you buy a quality product. Lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1975722 said:


> http://www.usatoday.com/story/money/cars/2015/01/06/pickups-best-selling-vehicles-2014/21334373/


Percent change of #1, Ford F-150.....-1.3%

Percent change of #3, Dodge 1500.....+23%.

We're comin'!!!


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1975720 said:


> Yum caseys pizza. 2nd lunch today, past 2 of them just couldn't resist


They have the best pizza bar none....


----------



## Ranger620

Wow that was a nice play


----------



## Ranger620

Guess we know how this games gonna go.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Skorum... you got a truck up for sale??


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1975736 said:


> Guess we know how this games gonna go.


Thats what I thought when Edina was up 3-0. At least that one eventually was entertaining.


----------



## Camden

Edina vs St Thomas next round...is there any way they can both lose? I guess you have to cheer for the public school kids....


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goallllllll!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1975743 said:


> Edina vs St Thomas next round...is there any way they can both lose? I guess you have to cheer for the public school kids....


Lets just slow down a fuzz on who's advancing!!!

BTW: If that does happen I'm going with Edina. I told ya there are a few scenarios where I have to cheer for them even if it kills me.


----------



## Ranger620

Guess I spoke to soon. I'm pulling for Duluth east


----------



## mnlefty

SSS Inc.;1975741 said:


> Thats what I thought when Edina was up 3-0. At least that one eventually was entertaining.


Game onnnn!


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1975747 said:


> Lets just slow down a fuzz on who's advancing!!!


No kidding! That was fast. Go Greyhounds!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Lawn Ranger auction

http://www.faheysales.com/event/com...umptrucks-isuzu-van-body-trucks-turf-ramps-f/


----------



## mnlefty

Dave Spehar on Twitter:

that time of year when the North hates the Metro and the Metro hates Private schools and Everyone hates Edina


----------



## CityGuy

mnlefty;1975753 said:


> Dave Spehar on Twitter:
> 
> that time of year when the North hates the Metro and the Metro hates Private schools and Everyone hates Edina


:laughing::laughing::laughing:

So true.

#hatethecake#


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1975728 said:


> Anyone interested in a 2009 8.2 Boss plow side only for $3,000?
> 
> Deflector, locking cylinders, new style head lights almost new cutting edge?
> 
> Might need it gone quick.


What the heck are you doing now?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SnowGuy73;1975752 said:


> Lawn Ranger auction
> 
> http://www.faheysales.com/event/com...umptrucks-isuzu-van-body-trucks-turf-ramps-f/


14% auction fee


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1975730 said:


> Percent change of #1, Ford F-150.....-1.3%
> 
> Percent change of #3, Dodge 1500.....+23%.
> 
> We're comin'!!!


Gonna have to sell a lot of trucks to catch up to the blue oval... Over 300,000 a year to be specific


----------



## cbservicesllc

mnlefty;1975753 said:


> Dave Spehar on Twitter:
> 
> that time of year when the North hates the Metro and the Metro hates Private schools and Everyone hates Edina


Hahahahaha


----------



## Camden

mnlefty;1975753 said:


> Dave Spehar on Twitter:
> 
> that time of year when the North hates the Metro and the Metro hates Private schools and Everyone hates Edina


Fantastic!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1975757 said:


> What the heck are you doing now?


Going western!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1975757 said:


> What the heck are you doing now?


Buy my plow. Make me an offer. Serious one at least.

I can't say.....why......


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1975766 said:


> Buy my plow. Make me an offer. Serious one at least.
> 
> I can't say.....why......


He's getting a ford with a western. Just won't admit it


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1975768 said:


> He's getting a ford with a western. Just won't admit it


I was thinking hes getting a boob job so he can play with some other than play station


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1975770 said:


> I was thinking hes getting a boob job so he can play with some other than play station


That's the first thing to come to your mind when someone wants to sell a plow huh hahah


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1975775 said:


> That's the first thing to come to your mind when someone wants to sell a plow huh hahah


Well he spends alot of time driving around by himself.

Went and picked up my moms wheeler and the cashier had a set can't get my mind off it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1975779 said:


> Well he spends alot of time driving around by himself.
> 
> Went and picked up my moms wheeler and the cashier had a set can't get my mind off it


You need a trailer to haul that on now. I have one for sale.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1975779 said:


> Well he spends alot of time driving around by himself.
> 
> Went and picked up my moms wheeler and the cashier had a set can't get my mind off it


Pic or it didn't happen


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Why didn't your mom just take the extra wheeler you have now?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1975782 said:


> Pic or it didn't happen


Of the wheeler or the cashier? And maybe we're onto why there's an ex??


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1975782 said:


> Pic or it didn't happen


I can only wish i did. Hottie


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;1975782 said:


> Pic or it didn't happen


This.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/displayMod.php?var=gfs_sfc_tmax&loop=loopall&hours=

Couple 30's, but pretty warm for the foreseeable future.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1975784 said:


> Why didn't your mom just take the extra wheeler you have now?


Cause we are just giving each other space for a bit.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1975718 said:


> http://usnews.rankingsandreviews.com/cars-trucks/rankings/Full-Size-Pickup-Trucks/


Funny how the top two BOTH have stats missing and a HIGHER critic's rating than their overall rating helping to boost the overall...
I think I will stick to the GMC.
I've always said drive what you like but leave me to my choice too.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1975789 said:


> http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/displayMod.php?var=gfs_sfc_tmax&loop=loopall&hours=
> 
> Couple 30's, but pretty warm for the foreseeable future.


I have some raised beds to build. Thinking I may be able to get those done next week hopefully.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1975790 said:


> Cause we are just giving each other space for a bit.


Not what you said before. Your buddy owes you a grand now or what?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1975797 said:


> Not what you said before. Your buddy owes you a grand now or what?


Buddy said they would be back together within a week. Sounds like quality has $1000 to put towards my trailer.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1975797 said:


> Not what you said before. Your buddy owes you a grand now or what?


Im a softy what can i say.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1975790 said:


> Cause we are just giving each other space for a bit.


What happened to forever????


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1975766 said:


> Buy my plow. Make me an offer. Serious one at least.
> 
> I can't say.....why......


If it were 9.2 I would of made an offer. Prefer the vxt style now too


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1975799 said:


> Buddy said they would be back together within a week. Sounds like quality has $1000 to put towards my trailer.


Its a wash, no winner


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1975804 said:


> Its a wash, no winner


SO you didn't want to take his money......


----------



## qualitycut

Wild at 6....


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1975740 said:


> Skorum... you got a truck up for sale??


Yeah want to buy it?


----------



## skorum03

skorum03;1975816 said:


> Yeah want to buy it?


Need to sell it so I can buy one of the trucks you keep posting links to...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Gooooooaaaaaalllllllllll

All tied up!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Overtime!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1975823 said:


> Overtime!!!!!!!!!!!!!


This...............


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1975790 said:


> Cause we are just giving each other space for a bit.


I hope it works out for you.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1975800 said:


> Im a softy what can i say.


And next week there will be a ring then a baby in a year


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goalllll!!!!!!!!!!


How about that ROY!!!!!!! WOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

East wins it.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1975823 said:


> Overtime!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Let's go Greyhounds!


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1975828 said:


> And next week there will be a ring


:laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1975831 said:


> Let's go Greyhounds!


H E DOuble Hockey Sticks Yeah!!!!!


----------



## albhb3

rich kids go down!!!! little bit harder when ya step up to the big boys


----------



## skorum03

Polarismalibu;1975828 said:


> And next week there will be a ring then a baby in a year


That's mean.

But also hilarious


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;1975830 said:


> East wins it.


Thats awesome. I kinda wrote them off.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1975840 said:


> Thats awesome. I kinda wrote them off.


So had I. They fought back hard for it.


----------



## skorum03

Camden;1975827 said:


> I hope it works out for you.


Me too.

I also hope he is living the single life to the fullest while it lasts.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1975803 said:


> If it were 9.2 I would of made an offer. Prefer the vxt style now too


I have an 8.2 Poly VXT I'll sell ya for $3500. Wiring included with Dodge adapters. You can get wings and still be under $4500. Brand new edge.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1975845 said:


> Me too.
> 
> I also hope he is living the single life to the fullest while it lasts.


I did that for to many years. Plus im old and fat now.


----------



## Camden

Duluth East is trending on Twitter. That's awesome!

1/2 of the cake eaters are gone. This might turn out to be a great tournament yet!


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1975861 said:


> Duluth East is trending on Twitter. That's awesome!
> 
> 1/2 of the cake eaters are gone. This might turn out to be a great tournament yet!


Just hill murray to go in AA


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1975859 said:


> I did that for to many years. Plus im old and fat now.


Me too. Except I'm young and fat. But it's winter still so it's no big deal, hide the extra stuff under all the clothing layers. Time to shed the winter coat pretty soon though..


----------



## skorum03

skorum03;1975863 said:


> Me too. Except I'm young and fat. But it's winter still so it's no big deal, hide the extra stuff under all the clothing layers. Time to shed the winter coat pretty soon though..


I'm not helping the cause by sitting at the bar, watching hockey, eating wings and sliders


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1975867 said:


> I'm not helping the cause by sitting at the bar, watching hockey, eating wings and sliders


I always say it aint cheap having a body like this.


----------



## qualitycut




----------



## qualitycut

Was there a goal for duluth that shouldn't have counted? Seen someone *****ing on fb


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1975878 said:


> I always say it aint cheap having a body like this.


Cause it isn't! Haha


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1975882 said:


>


That be good news.......If I hadn't seen it earlier and looked at the scale on the left... 0.003
Nice job cropping it out...


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1975878 said:


> I always say it aint cheap having a body like this.


15 jack and cokes aren't cheap...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1975863 said:


> Me too. Except I'm young and fat. But it's winter still so it's no big deal, hide the extra stuff under all the clothing layers. Time to shed the winter coat pretty soon though..


Nah, don't want to buy it, just figured that was yours on CL.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1975882 said:


>


:laughing: I was going to do the same thing.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1975898 said:


> Nah, don't want to buy it, just figured that was yours on CL.


I didn't think so. I have it way over priced anyways. It's just on there in case someone out there decides they want it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/for/4918761647.html


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

.............................................


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1975905 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/for/4918761647.html


Yours....?

I'm guessing. How many guys are in stacy?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Mine, trying to pique the interest of the lurkers.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1975914 said:


> Mine, trying to pique the interest of the lurkers.


When are you going to do that roll call you were talking about, to see how many people are actually watching this thread?


----------



## djagusch

21 degrees by st louis, about as much snow as us.


----------



## CityGuy

Beer boiled brats. It's what's for dinner.


----------



## albhb3

skorum03;1975904 said:


> I didn't think so. I have it way over priced anyways. It's just on there in case someone out there decides they want it.


so whats the plowsite discount


----------



## albhb3

djagusch;1975918 said:


> 21 degrees by st louis, about as much snow as us.


just about the same up north by Fergus falls as well wife said at least


----------



## skorum03

albhb3;1975927 said:


> so whats the plowsite discount


What's your offer? Ha


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1975919 said:


> Beer boiled brats. It's what's for dinner.


That sounds really good


----------



## Camden

CityGuy;1975919 said:


> Beer boiled brats. It's what's for dinner.


Summit beer is normally disgusting to me but brats boiled in their Great Northern Porter are fantastic.


----------



## skorum03

Camden;1975931 said:


> Summit beer is normally disgusting to me but brats boiled in their Great Northern Porter are fantastic.


What's your beer of choice?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1975828 said:


> And next week there will be a ring then a baby in a year


Haha I was thinking the same... Seriously though Quality, hope it all works out


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/snw/4916801132.html


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;1975930 said:


> That sounds really good


all I got was 3 leftover hotdogs


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1975935 said:


> http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/snw/4916801132.html


I love reading those


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1975935 said:


> http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/snw/4916801132.html


Well I just laughed out loud reading that


----------



## albhb3

anyone else want an 15cent tax increase on fuel what a dumarse


----------



## Camden

skorum03;1975933 said:


> What's your beer of choice?


Blue Moon 

I can also drink Nordeast like it's my job and I don't mind Corona either.

How about you?


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;1975919 said:


> Beer boiled brats. It's what's for dinner.


Feel free to share. :waving:


----------



## skorum03

Camden;1975946 said:


> Blue Moon
> 
> I can also drink Nordeast like it's my job and I don't mind Corona either.
> 
> How about you?


I'm with you on the Nordeast, also like grain belt premium, not so hot on the blue moon. Spotted cow is also one my go to's.

I honestly usually go with a whiskey coke or a whiskey sour


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1975935 said:


> http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/snw/4916801132.html


So that's why you are selling your plow.......


----------



## Bill1090

skorum03;1975949 said:


> I'm with you on the Nordeast, also like grain belt premium, not so hot on the blue moon. Spotted cow is also one my go to's.
> 
> I honestly usually go with a whiskey coke or a whiskey sour


Suprised nobody voted for Blatz.


----------



## skorum03

Bill1090;1975951 said:


> Suprised nobody voted for Blatz.


You mean PBR?

What's that pizza place down town lacrosse that has those huge Slices of pizza? Went there last weekend when I was down


----------



## Camden

Caps have only lost one game all season after scoring first. Wild are in trouble.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1975905 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/for/4918761647.html


You lied, you said you would deliver your customers would disagree.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1975911 said:


> Yours....?
> 
> I'm guessing. How many guys are in stacy?


Depends, the 1 i know has 4 kids all different dads


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1975919 said:


> Beer boiled brats. It's what's for dinner.


Coconut crusted talaipia, baked patato and vegies


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1975959 said:


> Depends, the 1 i know has 4 kids all different dads


yeah baby! yeah


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1975591 said:


> Shop called, van is done. All warranty work. $100 deductible on the lifetime warranty.
> 
> No appointment, no "we have to order the parts" or "wrong part came in".
> 
> Looks like I found a dealer to use for service.
> 
> '13 is there now. Heater motor squeaks, computer says driver rear brake light is out, even though it isn't, plus two recalls.


Needs a blower motor and a tail light.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1975958 said:


> You lied, you said you would deliver your customers would disagree.


Geez...........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1975963 said:


> Needs a blower motor and a tail light.


Right. '14 is squeeking too.


----------



## Bill1090

skorum03;1975955 said:


> You mean PBR?
> 
> What's that pizza place down town lacrosse that has those huge Slices of pizza? Went there last weekend when I was down


No I mean Blatz. My Gramps would always have one of them in his hand. Tastes terrible, and the next day you might as well plan to be on a toilet all day.

Pizza place, Hmmm.. All I can think of is Kates. I usually don't venture into downtown though.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1975930 said:


> That sounds really good


They were delicious.


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;1975947 said:


> Feel free to share. :waving:


Have 6 left and a case of beer on the ready.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1975960 said:


> Coconut crusted talaipia, baked patato and vegies


Not a fish guy. Shrimp are good but that's about it.


----------



## skorum03

Bill1090;1975968 said:


> No I mean Blatz. My Gramps would always have one of them in his hand. Tastes terrible, and the next day you might as well plan to be on a toilet all day.
> 
> Pizza place, Hmmm.. All I can think of is Kates. I usually don't venture into downtown though.


I thought Blatz was owned by PBR now and its hard to find. maybe not. I can't remember what it is called but I think it is just down the street from what used to be Coconut Joe's. So to Coco's north.


----------



## skorum03

Bill1090;1975968 said:


> No I mean Blatz. My Gramps would always have one of them in his hand. Tastes terrible, and the next day you might as well plan to be on a toilet all day.
> 
> Pizza place, Hmmm.. All I can think of is Kates. I usually don't venture into downtown though.


It's called Polito's, had to look it up.


----------



## 09Daxman

The wild are getting tossed around out there....


----------



## Bill1090

skorum03;1975973 said:


> I thought Blatz was owned by PBR now and its hard to find. maybe not. I can't remember what it is called but I think it is just down the street from what used to be Coconut Joe's. So to Coco's north.


You're right, they are.


----------



## Bill1090

skorum03;1975974 said:


> It's called Polito's, had to look it up.


Cool. Might have to try it!


----------



## CityGuy

The wid look a little flat already.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1975981 said:


> The wid look a little flat already.


Come out and put at least 2 in the net in the 2nd peroid calling it.


----------



## Doughboy12

Crashed Ice on Fox Sports 1


----------



## skorum03

Bill1090;1975980 said:


> Cool. Might have to try it!


I recommend it. And it was cheap too, like less than $3/per huge slice


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1975986 said:


> Come out and put at least 2 in the net in the 2nd peroid calling it.


I just don't see that happening


----------



## skorum03

Doughboy12;1975989 said:


> Crashed Ice on Fox Sports 1


Speaking of RedBull...

Their newest sport.


----------



## qualitycut

Schroeder dresses like a kid from st thomas


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1976002 said:


> Speaking of RedBull...
> 
> Their newest sport.


Ummm im selling everything and going to start training.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1976006 said:


> Ummm im selling everything and going to start training.


I'll be on your team!! That looks so fun!!!


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1975970 said:


> Have 6 left and a case of beer on the ready.


I guess that the kids and I should have came over.


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1976007 said:


> I'll be on your team!! That looks so fun!!!


You can be the guy with his head out in front of the boat.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1976009 said:


> You can be the guy with his head out in front of the boat.


We can switch off


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1976008 said:


> I guess that the kids and I should have came over.


Yes. Wife is at confrences until 8. I am loning it tonight.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1976011 said:


> Yes. Wife is at confrences until 8. I am loning it tonight.


I thought mine would have been home 10 minutes ago. Shows you what I know.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1976006 said:


> Ummm im selling everything and going to start training.


How fun would that be?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1976013 said:


> I thought mine would have been home 10 minutes ago. Shows you what I know.


Little slim should be sending you a request on FB for a team outing.


----------



## Doughboy12

skorum03;1976002 said:


> Speaking of RedBull...
> 
> Their newest sport.


I don't see that ending well.......but I'm too old.


----------



## Doughboy12

Green Grass;1976013 said:


> I thought mine would have been home 10 minutes ago. Shows you what I know.


This.........but maybe she told me she would be late???


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;1976010 said:


> We can switch off


agreed as long as lwnmwwr aint drivin you'll be alright that's looks pretty awesome


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;1976022 said:


> agreed as long as lwnmwwr aint drivin you'll be alright that's looks pretty awesome


Or Banno.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

What are the chances I take my '09 Bosses to Fahey after cleaning them up and getting $3,000 for them?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

albhb3;1976022 said:


> agreed as long as lwnmwwr aint drivin you'll be alright that's looks pretty awesome


I'm good going forward, unless it's top heavy.


----------



## Bill1090

skorum03;1976002 said:


> Speaking of RedBull...
> 
> Their newest sport.


Haha that's nothing new. That looks like a bass tournament at blast off time!


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1976018 said:


> Little slim should be sending you a request on FB for a team outing.


Sounds good


----------



## unit28

This is the red bull blast

Jumping out of the space ship........


----------



## Green Grass

Doughboy12;1976021 said:


> This.........but maybe she told me she would be late???


I guess that she is working late.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;1976023 said:


> Or Banno.......


trust me, with something like that you want me behind the wheel. I can out race anybody, simply because I don't care if I crash


----------



## Bill1090




----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1976024 said:


> What are the chances I take my '09 Bosses to Fahey after cleaning them up and getting $3,000 for them?


I'd say that would be pushing it. Xt's I'd say 3GS, flat tops $2500.

Plus fees.


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1976037 said:


> trust me, with something like that you want me behind the wheel. I can out race anybody, simply because I don't care if I crash


That's about how I am too. Nothing is ever fast enough for me ether


----------



## Bill1090

Ummm I think Blizzard is now SnowEx according to FB.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;1976051 said:


> Ummm I think Blizzard is now SnowEx according to FB.


There just owned by the same company along with western and fisher


----------



## Bill1090

https://m.facebook.com/BlizzardPlows?_rdr

Meant to post this with the above comment. The page says Blizzard, but the "about" section has changed to Snowex.


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;1976058 said:


> https://m.facebook.com/BlizzardPlows?_rdr
> 
> Meant to post this with the above comment. The page says Blizzard, but the "about" section has changed to Snowex.


Looks like someone messed up when they were making all the Facebook sites. 
I'm sure the same department does them all.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Finally tie it up!


----------



## Ranger620

Goal!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Goal.............


----------



## albhb3

Lakeville is walkin away tonight


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;1976061 said:


> Looks like someone messed up when they were making all the Facebook sites.
> I'm sure the same department does them all.


I don't think so. You have to go to Blizzards Web site and click on the FB icon to even find it. Clicking on the Twitter icon takes you to Snowex page.

Not that any of this affects me, just makes me wonder about parts and such.


----------



## TKLAWN

For those.......

http://www.douglasdynamics.com


----------



## Camden

You guys who are talking about Fahey's, have you had luck selling through them before? I've got a lot of stuff I'd like to unload but I don't want to waste my time hauling everything down there only to be disappointed.


----------



## CityGuy

Goal....................


----------



## Ranger620

Goal!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goallllllllllll


----------



## Polarismalibu

Nice snipe!!!


----------



## Ranger620

Pomniville gonna get the hat trick????


----------



## qualitycut

K i was off a period


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1976076 said:


> You guys who are talking about Fahey's, have you had luck selling through them before? I've got a lot of stuff I'd like to unload but I don't want to waste my time hauling everything down there only to be disappointed.


I bought a Toro 455D in..... 2004? 2005? Paid $13,000 for it in New York. Used it for a year, then sold it through Fahey for $13,000.

One year I took a Ferris 48" DD walk behind and got $3200 for it.

I've always had good luck, but the trick is you need it looking new.

Stuff that looks new will get almost new price.

That's why I'm wondering if I go through my plows, touch up the paint and haul them down. Looks like I missed on my deal earlier.

Maybe I just sit on the plows til fall.


----------



## Camden

Good to know. If it warms up enough I could probably get everything shined up nicely before the 28th.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Nice interference there


----------



## Camden

Hill Murray lost so it's been a pretty great day in high school hockey!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Nice win! I bet we can catch Chicago in the standings!


----------



## CityGuy

Nice win.....


----------



## Camden

Only the 2nd loss for Washington all season after they scored 1st. WOW!!! 

(Still can't believe they lost to Edmonton last week!!!!!! :angry


----------



## Polarismalibu

They sure have turned there season around. It was pretty bad for a while. 


I agree I was surprised they lose to Edmonton but beat Nashville.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Camden;1976103 said:


> Hill Murray lost so it's been a pretty great day in high school hockey!


Agreed!!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;1976076 said:


> You guys who are talking about Fahey's, have you had luck selling through them before? I've got a lot of stuff I'd like to unload but I don't want to waste my time hauling everything down there only to be disappointed.


Whatcha got?


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;1976128 said:


> Whatcha got?


3 zero turns, 2 Groundsmasters, flail mower...

I also want to sell my loader and a 2410 Bobcat but those are big items that I'd probably try to sell through Craig's List.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1976135 said:


> 3 zero turns, 2 Groundsmasters, flail mower...
> 
> I also want to sell my loader and a 2410 Bobcat but those are big items that I'd probably try to sell through Craig's List.


How big of a loader???


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1976135 said:


> 3 zero turns, 2 Groundsmasters, flail mower...
> 
> I also want to sell my loader and a 2410 Bobcat but those are big items that I'd probably try to sell through Craig's List.


Loader as in Wheel Loader?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://madison.craigslist.org/cto/4888020363.html


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1976141 said:


> http://madison.craigslist.org/cto/4888020363.html


I do not think that the 5.9 v8 could move that thing loaded.


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;1976138 said:


> How big of a loader???





SSS Inc.;1976139 said:


> Loader as in Wheel Loader?


545B Fiat Allis, 102hp, 2 yard bucket. It's 30 years old with 2000 original hours. I'm the second owner, the original owner was a farmer in Princeton.

I only want $10k for it. It's a lot of iron for a good price. It pushes a 12' plow around with ease. Earlier this winter it lifted up a 40' storage container. It's a horse!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wasn't someone looking for an F550??

http://madison.craigslist.org/cto/4869929137.html


----------



## NorthernProServ

Bill1090;1976038 said:


>


Cool, would like to try out a set. They look good on that 2015 F-150 and new light weight plow


----------



## NorthernProServ

Saturday night.....

THE NCEP MODELS /INCLUDING THE SREF/ KEEP THE MPX AREA MAINLY
DRY...WHILE THE ECMWF AND CANADIAN SHOW A NICE BURST OF SNOW TO THE
TUNE OF 1-3 INCHES.

This is just a little snip it from the FD.....for complete info please visit NWS.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1976150 said:


> Wasn't someone looking for an F550??
> 
> http://madison.craigslist.org/cto/4869929137.html


Good price if the 6.0 runs good. Sold a 2006 F-350 with a vxt for a little more then that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1976160 said:


> Saturday night.....
> 
> THE NCEP MODELS /INCLUDING THE SREF/ KEEP THE MPX AREA MAINLY
> DRY...WHILE THE ECMWF AND CANADIAN SHOW A NICE BURST OF SNOW TO THE
> TUNE OF 1-3 INCHES.
> 
> This is just a little snip it from the FD.....for complete info please visit NWS.


I have .6" Saturday night on the hourly.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1976160 said:


> Saturday night.....
> 
> THE NCEP MODELS /INCLUDING THE SREF/ KEEP THE MPX AREA MAINLY
> DRY...WHILE THE ECMWF AND CANADIAN SHOW A NICE BURST OF SNOW TO THE
> TUNE OF 1-3 INCHES.
> 
> This is just a little snip it from the FD.....for complete info please visit NWS.


Nother snip.

SO EXPECT ANY PRECIP WITH THIS TO REMAIN PRIMARILY NORTH OF I-94...SO LIMITED POPS FRIDAY NIGHT INTO SATURDAY MORNING TO AREAS MAINLY ALONG AND NORTH OF I-94.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1976173 said:


> nother snip.
> 
> So expect any precip with this to remain primarily north of i-94...so limited pops friday night into saturday morning to areas mainly along and north of i-94.


high confidence in vfr with no aviation weather concerns.


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;1976161 said:


> Good price if the 6.0 runs good. Sold a 2006 F-350 with a vxt for a little more then that.


Free isn't even a good price for a 6.0


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1976147 said:


> 545B Fiat Allis, 102hp, 2 yard bucket. It's 30 years old with 2000 original hours. I'm the second owner, the original owner was a farmer in Princeton.
> 
> I only want $10k for it. It's a lot of iron for a good price. It pushes a 12' plow around with ease. Earlier this winter it lifted up a 40' storage container. It's a horse!


When are you looking to get rid of it?? How are the tires? Come with the 12' plow?


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1976173 said:


> Nother snip.
> 
> SO EXPECT ANY PRECIP WITH THIS TO REMAIN PRIMARILY NORTH OF I-94...SO LIMITED POPS FRIDAY NIGHT INTO SATURDAY MORNING TO AREAS MAINLY ALONG AND NORTH OF I-94.


That is for the first wave, second wave is what I posted about for Saturday night, keep reading


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;1976189 said:


> Free isn't even a good price for a 6.0


True, I would never go back to one.


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;1976191 said:


> When are you looking to get rid of it?? How are the tires? Come with the 12' plow?


As soon as my tractor arrives I'll be looking to sell (it's supposed to be here tomorrow). The tires don't have any leaks but they'll need replacing soon. Plow is included. I've got a video of it in action somewhere. I'll try to find that...


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;1976135 said:


> 3 zero turns, 2 Groundsmasters, flail mower...
> 
> I also want to sell my loader and a 2410 Bobcat but those are big items that I'd probably try to sell through Craig's List.


WOuldnt happen to be a jd flail mower would it? A 390??


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1976195 said:


> As soon as my tractor arrives I'll be looking to sell (it's supposed to be here tomorrow). The tires don't have any leaks but they'll need replacing soon. Plow is included. I've got a video of it in action somewhere. I'll try to find that...


Holy Cow! Your tractor hasn't come yet????? Hasn't it been like two weeks?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1976181 said:


> high confidence in vfr with no aviation weather concerns.


That was for Lwnmwr


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1976192 said:


> That is for the first wave, second wave is what I posted about for Saturday night, keep reading


Yea just says how far south of the arrow head.


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;1976197 said:


> WOuldnt happen to be a jd flail mower would it? A 390??


No sir. New Holland 918H which is the perfect size for a 25-40hp tractor. I believe it's 60" wide. I bought it for doing cell towers but I only used it a couple times because a brush hog works better.



SSS Inc.;1976198 said:


> Holy Cow! Your tractor hasn't come yet????? Hasn't it been like two weeks?


Tell me about it. I'm not happy but what do you do? They have my money and they have the tractor! If it's not here tomorrow I'll have to formulate a plan.


----------



## Camden

Here's a short video of my loader pushing back piles.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/bf6nndldaps9imh/VIDEO0005.mp4


----------



## Doughboy12

Nobody watching this blowout?


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1976214 said:


> Nobody watching this blowout?


Turned it after 4-1 dont care who wins that one.


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal.......5-3





Over


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1976207 said:


> Yea just says how far south of the arrow head.


looking at gem

Just find the high pressure ridge
That should be the line for best I sent topic lift


----------



## SnowGuy73

14° breezy clouds.


----------



## CityGuy

Last day today. Then on to a new venture.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wait, what???


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1976287 said:


> Wait, what???


Just for you!


----------



## mnlefty

CityGuy;1976278 said:


> Last day today. Then on to a new venture.


You starting the county gig right away Monday, or taking a little time off between?


----------



## CityGuy

mnlefty;1976328 said:


> You starting the county gig right away Monday, or taking a little time off between?


Starting on monday.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1976278 said:


> Last day today. Then on to a new venture.


Where are you taking us for drinks?

Edit: Quality likes to buy....I'm told


----------



## jimslawnsnow

The high temps sure got lowered since yesterday for next week


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1976352 said:


> The high temps sure got lowered since yesterday for next week


From who? My NWS temps went up a couple.


----------



## banonea

If anyone is looking......

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/wad/4887040828.html


----------



## banonea

http://rockford.craigslist.org/hvd/4895545407.html


----------



## banonea

http://rockford.craigslist.org/hvd/4895576097.html


----------



## CityGuy

16 partly sunny
Feels like 13


----------



## banonea

http://quincy.craigslist.org/grq/4918391305.html


----------



## CityGuy

Heading to city hall to cash out my vacation and comp time, and fill out my paperwork.


----------



## banonea

nice looking truck
http://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/ctd/4887070226.html


----------



## banonea

I was board this morning so I was digging around.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1976376 said:


> I was board this morning so I was digging around.....


Like me yesterday.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1976357 said:


> From who? My NWS temps went up a couple.


NWS, weather bug and weather channel. Didn't catch the locals. I had mid 50's for mid week and now only one 50


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Figured out the tractor issue...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1976404 said:


> Figured out the tractor issue...


what issue was that again? I must have missed it somewhere


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1976404 said:


> Figured out the tractor issue...


Your center council is dirty.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1976427 said:


> Your center council is dirty.


It's a work truck.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1976426 said:


> what issue was that again? I must have missed it somewhere


Plow was falling off the last snowfall. Had the operator adjust the pins, then about 5 hours later started doing the same. Sent him home before something drastic happened.

Tore into it this morning and found the locking pins wore down about 1.5".


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1976432 said:


> Plow was falling off the last snowfall. Had the operator adjust the pins, then about 5 hours later started doing the same. Sent him home before something drastic happened.
> 
> Tore into it this morning and found the locking pins wore down about 1.5".


makes sense. had no idea what I was looking at


----------



## ryde307

Up spying on lwnmwr


----------



## TKLAWN

ryde307;1976436 said:


> Up spying on lwnmwr


Going snowmobiling?


----------



## qualitycut

Well found the break issue. Has a small leak on the main metal line that runs along frame.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Kstp had a high of 56 for Wed and Thur and now 50 for each.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1976438 said:


> Well found the break issue. Has a small leak on the main metal line that runs along frame.


I knew it had to be something like that. Fluid doesn't just disappear.


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;1976436 said:


> Up spying on lwnmwr


I am going to spy on coach later


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone wanna take a shot on how much a new one of these is???


----------



## NorthernProServ

lwnmwrman22;1976448 said:


> anyone wanna take a shot on how much a new one of these is???


199.99......


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1976441 said:


> I knew it had to be something like that. Fluid doesn't just disappear.


Yup not fixing it. Going to sell that and the plow with it.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1976450 said:


> Yup not fixing it. Going to sell that and the plow with it.


didn't you just buy the truck this fall?


----------



## Green Grass

lwnmwrman22;1976448 said:


> anyone wanna take a shot on how much a new one of these is???


179.89......


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1976451 said:


> didn't you just buy the truck this fall?


Yea was just a beater to do some driveways with. 150k miles on it v10 with boss plow.


----------



## ryde307

I'm on my way to lutsen for the weekend.


----------



## Drakeslayer

lwnmwrman22;1976448 said:


> anyone wanna take a shot on how much a new one of these is???


125.97.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;1976460 said:


> 125.97.....


After tax. Yes...... Pounded mine back straight with a sledge hammer once I found that out.


----------



## banonea

At 5 guys for lunch with thw wife than home to try to fix the furnace. ......hoping not to have spend $2000.00 on a new one.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1976448 said:


> Anyone wanna take a shot on how much a new one of these is???


$1 Bob... er... Drew!


----------



## CityGuy

29° sunny 
Feels warmer than that out.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1976464 said:


> At 5 guys for lunch with thw wife than home to try to fix the furnace. ......hoping not to have spend $2000.00 on a new one.


Didn't you just fix it a few weeks ago?


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;1976491 said:


> Didn't you just fix it a few weeks ago?


Though we did


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1976492 said:


> Though we did


Well that sucks. 
Mom just had a new one installed a few weeks back when it was really cold out.


----------



## Doughboy12

For those of you following along with my oil updates. This is a video that explains a bit about what I said last week...for those that care.

It takes a bit to load up, or I was having a hard time with my connection.

Oil Message for the day (Watch the video)


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1976454 said:


> Yea was just a beater to do some driveways with. 150k miles on it v10 with boss plow.


Gotcha, Going to replace it right away or you just needed a second truck for winter?


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1976503 said:


> Gotcha, Going to replace it right away or you just needed a second truck for winter?


Just for winter. Will buy something newer this summer or fall


----------



## CityGuy

Man I got a lot of crap in this locker.


----------



## skorum03

Just saw that the wild are playing Nashville in Nashville while I'm down there. Found tickets for $20/piece, bought three of them. Oh, and that's saint Patrick's day. Should be an alright time


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1976505 said:


> Just for winter. Will buy something newer this summer or fall


You going to sell it then I assume? I like the v10 fords. Except the gas mileage, but what can you expect it's a v10


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got a good one going.....


----------



## CityGuy

So dumb question but do the high school teams bring their own skate sharpener to the tournament or does the venue offer it free of charge? Just thinking those teams that don't go home between games and how do they sharpen.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got this much left....


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1976517 said:


> Got this much left....


Wow, that's a pile!


----------



## skorum03

CityGuy;1976516 said:


> So dumb question but do the high school teams bring their own skate sharpener to the tournament or does the venue offer it free of charge? Just thinking those teams that don't go home between games and how do they sharpen.


I would say most teams have their own. I know we did in high school, although the coach who did the sharpening didn't do that great of a job so most of us never actually used it.


----------



## NorthernProServ

I was just contacted by Kinder Care.

Anybody ever work for them? They look like a PITA after a quick read through what was sent to me from there regional rep.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1976515 said:


> Got a good one going.....


Should have bought a keg and invited us all over.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1976516 said:


> So dumb question but do the high school teams bring their own skate sharpener to the tournament or does the venue offer it free of charge? Just thinking those teams that don't go home between games and how do they sharpen.


We had one in high school and i did my own skates with it. I wouldn't think they would all haul one down there. I know i usually skated a few games before i would sharpen them anyway unless something out of the ordinary happened. Im sure they ha e something set up at the excel for teams.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1976520 said:


> I was just contacted by Kinder Care.
> 
> Anybody ever work for them? They look like a PITA after a quick read through what was sent to me from there regional rep.


 if i sounds like a pita it probably is. I know i always drive by thouse day care places and people are out mowing and the lids are inside the fence running around. Seems like a liability to me. You would think they would bring the kids in when they show up.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1976515 said:


> Got a good one going.....


What is the measurement of that snow??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

green grass;1976527 said:


> what is the measurement of that snow??


3.15".......

Actually, we have about 6" of snow on the ground. That's why I'm in a hurry to get this burned up.

And the reason for the two piles. Other pile would have been too large.


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;1976520 said:


> I was just contacted by Kinder Care.
> 
> Anybody ever work for them? They look like a PITA after a quick read through what was sent to me from there regional rep.


I got a call from them last year. Turned out to be a national. It was SMS assist I think


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1976531 said:


> 3.15".......
> 
> Actually, we have about 6" of snow on the ground. That's why I'm in a hurry to get this burned up.
> 
> And the reason for the two piles. Other pile would have been too large.


Yeah that's what they all say.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1976534 said:


> Yeah that's what they all say.


I've learned..... Haven't burned anything down, or had the fire department called, but I've learned.......


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1976515 said:


> Got a good one going.....


Thats little.....throw a little gas on it and THAT'S a fire.....


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1976517 said:


> Got this much left....


Light it all.


----------



## banonea

NorthernProServ;1976520 said:


> I was just contacted by Kinder Care.
> 
> Anybody ever work for them? They look like a PITA after a quick read through what was sent to me from there regional rep.


I have. STAY AWAY.!!!!!!!!
they owe me over $15,000.00. Only customer that i got screwed from.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1976540 said:


> Light it all.


Done that before. Hence the smaller pile I'm feeding.

Plus this smaller pile is within local limits if anyone complains.


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;1976540 said:


> Light it all.


I would have.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1976547 said:


> Done that before. Hence the smaller pile I'm feeding.
> 
> Plus this smaller pile is within local limits if anyone complains.


I understand, its just a pyro in me


----------



## qualitycut

Just killed my first be no cafe


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1976557 said:


> Just killed my first bee no cafe


Inside??????!
Oh and I fixed it for you.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1976521 said:


> Should have bought a keg and invited us all over.


This..........would have been fun.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1976569 said:


> Inside??????!
> Oh and I fixed it for you.


Outside.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1976520 said:


> I was just contacted by Kinder Care.
> 
> Anybody ever work for them? They look like a PITA after a quick read through what was sent to me from there regional rep.


Most daycare center "chains" I have looked at specs for spec out mowing after hours our on weekends... No Thanks!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

My son goes to kinder care and the place is always an ice rink. I've salted it twice by hand when I've gone to pick him up. Just left a bag of power thaw there on Wednesday for them to do it. The director told me it's a pain to try and get anyone out to salt. It's just stupid with all the foot traffic and little kids. For what they charge the place should be blacktop all the time. It doesn't mean anything but the guy that does it is using an early 80's chev if that tells you how well they pay


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1976517 said:


> Got this much left....


That Virnig grapple bucket will make short work out of it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I got everything I could. The middle has leaves and thicker brush that's still froze so hard I can't get traction to pull it apart.

Got a little over 1/2 of the pile done. Enough where this spring I'll just light the rest some night once it's stacked in a better pile.


----------



## banonea

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1976580 said:


> My son goes to kinder care and the place is always an ice rink. I've salted it twice by hand when I've gone to pick him up. Just left a bag of power thaw there on Wednesday for them to do it. The director told me it's a pain to try and get anyone out to salt. It's just stupid with all the foot traffic and little kids. For what they charge the place should be blacktop all the time. It doesn't mean anything but the guy that does it is using an early 80's chev if that tells you how well they pay


the problem that we had with KinderCare in Rochester, is the fact that it was one guy out of the cities that got every KinderCare in Minnesota, but he had to take the six and Rochester in order to get it. I was subcontracted to him to do them the year that we got 27 inches of snow here. it was coming down so hard that as fast as you could plow a parking lot, there was 4 inches of snow right behind you. called him and asked him how he would like me to handle these because there was no way that we could have them all open by the time they open for business, he told me spen 15 min to make as many passes as possible and go to the next. we did what we were told to do, got a call from some guy in Arizona that apparently was the property manager for the all of these units in Rochester telling me that my services were no longer needed that they were hiring somebody else, basically I got fired. the only time in my career that I've ever been fired from a job. attempted to collect from my the guy I was subcontracting to, he never returned phone calls in 6 month Contacted the company that fired me, said that it wasn't their problem. attempted to go through legal channels with it, was told not to even bother,it was not worth the effort.
chalk it up to a learning experience, and that is the reason why I do not contract to large property management companies. that is also the reason why I have a 9 page contract.
my two cents stay away from them


----------



## TKLAWN

banonea;1976464 said:


> At 5 guys for lunch with thw wife than home to try to fix the furnace. ......hoping not to have spend $2000.00 on a new one.


Thought I saw her on the VS show.


----------



## banonea

TKLAWN;1976614 said:


> Thought I saw her on the VS show.


Could have......she has a body that dont stop and tattoos to boot.......=)


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1976607 said:


> the problem that we had with KinderCare in Rochester, is the fact that it was one guy out of the cities that got every KinderCare in Minnesota, but he had to take the six and Rochester in order to get it. I was subcontracted to him to do them the year that we got 27 inches of snow here. it was coming down so hard that as fast as you could plow a parking lot, there was 4 inches of snow right behind you. called him and asked him how he would like me to handle these because there was no way that we could have them all open by the time they open for business, he told me spen 15 min to make as many passes as possible and go to the next. we did what we were told to do, got a call from some guy in Arizona that apparently was the property manager for the all of these units in Rochester telling me that my services were no longer needed that they were hiring somebody else, basically I got fired. the only time in my career that I've ever been fired from a job. attempted to collect from my the guy I was subcontracting to, he never returned phone calls in 6 month Contacted the company that fired me, said that it wasn't their problem. attempted to go through legal channels with it, was told not to even bother,it was not worth the effort.
> chalk it up to a learning experience, and that is the reason why I do not contract to large property management companies. that is also the reason why I have a 9 page contract.
> my two cents stay away from them


Pretty sure you subbed them from a company that starts with "L" that guys known here.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1976619 said:


> Pretty sure you subbed them from a company that starts with "L" that guys known here.


To be honest, I can't remember what that ****** canoes name was, but I know if I ever see him I'm going to be $1500.00 out of his ass


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1976619 said:


> Pretty sure you subbed them from a company that starts with "L" that guys known here.


Lwmr? ?? Jk


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1976621 said:


> To be honest, I can't remember what that ****** canoes name was, but I know if I ever see him I'm going to be $1500.00 out of his ass


1500 or 15000?


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1976624 said:


> 1500 or 15000?


$15,000.00


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1976524 said:


> if i sounds like a pita it probably is. I know i always drive by thouse day care places and people are out mowing and the lids are inside the fence running around. Seems like a liability to me. You would think they would bring the kids in when they show up.





Polarismalibu;1976532 said:


> I got a call from them last year. Turned out to be a national. It was SMS assist I think





banonea;1976541 said:


> I have. STAY AWAY.!!!!!!!!
> they owe me over $15,000.00. Only customer that i got screwed from.





cbservicesllc;1976578 said:


> Most daycare center "chains" I have looked at specs for spec out mowing after hours our on weekends... No Thanks!





NICHOLS LANDSCA;1976580 said:


> My son goes to kinder care and the place is always an ice rink. I've salted it twice by hand when I've gone to pick him up. Just left a bag of power thaw there on Wednesday for them to do it. The director told me it's a pain to try and get anyone out to salt. It's just stupid with all the foot traffic and little kids. For what they charge the place should be blacktop all the time. It doesn't mean anything but the guy that does it is using an early 80's chev if that tells you how well they pay





banonea;1976607 said:


> the problem that we had with KinderCare in Rochester, is the fact that it was one guy out of the cities that got every KinderCare in Minnesota, but he had to take the six and Rochester in order to get it. I was subcontracted to him to do them the year that we got 27 inches of snow here. it was coming down so hard that as fast as you could plow a parking lot, there was 4 inches of snow right behind you. called him and asked him how he would like me to handle these because there was no way that we could have them all open by the time they open for business, he told me spen 15 min to make as many passes as possible and go to the next. we did what we were told to do, got a call from some guy in Arizona that apparently was the property manager for the all of these units in Rochester telling me that my services were no longer needed that they were hiring somebody else, basically I got fired. the only time in my career that I've ever been fired from a job. attempted to collect from my the guy I was subcontracting to, he never returned phone calls in 6 month Contacted the company that fired me, said that it wasn't their problem. attempted to go through legal channels with it, was told not to even bother,it was not worth the effort.
> chalk it up to a learning experience, and that is the reason why I do not contract to large property management companies. that is also the reason why I have a 9 page contract.
> my two cents stay away from them


Pretty Much everything I was afraid of and just read on the contract.

Well, that takes care of that one! lol


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1976551 said:


> I would have.


And we would have been there to put it out for you. :laughing::waving:


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1976629 said:


> And we would have been there to put it out for you. :laughing::waving:


You would do the same


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1976644 said:


> You would do the same


I just light houses now. I graduated up from piles.


----------



## CityGuy

Wild in 15 minutes


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1976658 said:


> I just light houses now. I graduated up from piles.


I will do houses, piles or cars


----------



## Bill1090

Ice fishing is a lot of work!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Lets go Greyhounds!


----------



## TKLAWN

Bill1090;1976669 said:


> Ice fishing is a lot of work!


Yeah,those 12oz curls can wear a guy out.


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal............?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Let's go Hinckley!!


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1976684 said:


> Let's go Hinckley!!


Diamond Jo wasn't so good to me today... A little south of Minnesota


----------



## Doughboy12

skorum03;1976685 said:


> Diamond Jo wasn't so good to me today... A little south of Minnesota


But they have craps and roulette. Right bano?


----------



## Doughboy12

Looks like the Wild are playing the Russian RedArmy Team....:laughing:


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1976686 said:


> But they have craps and roulette. Right bano?


They have craps, dont think they have live roulette. ....maby video roulette


----------



## banonea

skorum03;1976685 said:


> Diamond Jo wasn't so good to me today... A little south of Minnesota


Stay away from the buffet, it sucks.....


----------



## Green Grass

Texas road house for dinner


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1976692 said:


> Texas road house for dinner


You should bring me some. Thumbs Up


----------



## skorum03

banonea;1976690 said:


> They have craps, dont think they have live roulette. ....maby video roulette


They have both actually. But roulette was not open this afternoon


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1976694 said:


> They have both actually. But roulette was not open this afternoon


That's nowhere near LA Crosse.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1976693 said:


> You should bring me some. Thumbs Up


We are in St . cloud till Sunday


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1976698 said:


> We are in St . cloud till Sunday


Well make sure to keep it warm then.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1976697 said:


> That's nowhere near LA Crosse.


Nope,down 35 about 10 miles into iowa


----------



## SSS Inc.

Duluth scores!!!!!!!


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1976700 said:


> Well make sure to keep it warm then.


I will sit on it.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1976697 said:


> That's nowhere near LA Crosse.


No I'm down in Ames with the girlfriend


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1976704 said:


> I will sit on it.


So I should expect the wf tonight since your gone?


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1976697 said:


> That's nowhere near LA Crosse.


That would be more fun ha....


----------



## Doughboy12

skorum03;1976708 said:


> No I'm down in Ames with Quality's girlfriend


Fixed it for you......:laughing:


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1976709 said:


> So I should expect the wf tonight since your gone?


Nope the whole family is here. Just expect a good fire because the 3 chiefs and captain 2 are in Mankato for fire school and I an up here.


----------



## skorum03

Doughboy12;1976712 said:


> Fixed it for you......:laughing:


Haha no I already have my own problems...


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1976714 said:


> Nope the whole family is here. Just expect a good fire because the 3 chiefs and captain 2 are in Mankato for fire school and I an up here.


Perfect. I figure it's our turn since the last was yours.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Duluth GOALLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1976721 said:


> Duluth GOALLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!


I'm loving it!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1976723 said:


> I'm loving it!!!


This is great so far.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS what do you think of using one of these for compaction?

http://www.cat.com/en_US/articles/c...ource=facebook&utm_campaign=Paving#sf36709634


----------



## cbservicesllc

Apparently Novak's paying customers get "more info," yet he is contributing to a FREE iOS app called My Weather Concierge...


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1976724 said:


> This is great so far.


Thanks...... The wife came home with 3 movies from Red Box. WTF was she thinking?


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1976719 said:


> Perfect. I figure it's our turn since the last was yours.


The last two where ours.


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1976725 said:


> SSS what do you think of using one of these for compaction?
> 
> http://www.cat.com/en_US/articles/c...ource=facebook&utm_campaign=Paving#sf36709634


Interesting. City of MPLS uses something very similar for their paving projects. They parked one by my house last year so I got to take a good look. Weiler is a Cat company so its more or less a CAT.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1976729 said:


> Thanks...... The wife came home with 3 movies from Red Box. WTF was she thinking?


Its hockey overload night.....what was she thinking!!!>?!?!???!


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1976732 said:


> Interesting. City of MPLS uses something very similar for their paving projects. They parked one by my house last year so I got to take a good look. Weiler is a Cat company so its more or less a CAT.


The non AG tires on the rear seem interesting to me. I guess it's just "new" and something I had never thought of.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1976735 said:


> Its hockey overload night.....what was she thinking!!!>?!?!???!


And Goldrush at 8. Guess I am pushing that one off until 10.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1976735 said:


> Its hockey overload night.....what was she thinking!!!>?!?!???!


It gets WORSE...!
Gone Girl
Dying in the Light
Lucy


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1976737 said:


> And Goldrush at 8. Guess I am pushing that one off until 10.


Pulls this cafe during the Masters too....that one doesn't slide.


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1976736 said:


> The non AG tires on the rear seem interesting to me. I guess it's just "new" and something I had never thought of.


Yeah, it looked funny when I first saw it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1976738 said:


> It gets WORSE...!
> Gone Girl
> Dying in the Light
> Lucy


...............

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## TKLAWN

Looks like Semin is struggling to find his flow........


----------



## 09Daxman

Wild aren't doing to good right now. Tied game...


----------



## qualitycut

Looks like novak has a app


----------



## albhb3

xcel looks full tonight hs sports are the best


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1976738 said:


> It gets WORSE...!
> Gone Girl
> Dying in the Light
> Lucy


Your screwed 
......


----------



## qualitycut

Why to the intermissions have to be at the same tim dammit


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1976750 said:


> Why to the intermissions have to be at the same tim dammit


I was just thinking the same thing. LAME!!!


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1976750 said:


> Why to the intermissions have to be at the same tim dammit


step away from the keyboard drinking and typing is not advised


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1976746 said:


> Looks like novak has a app


Alright so someone else did notice


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1976746 said:


> Looks like novak has a app


Free, I hope?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Kids are at Grandma's overnight... Not even my idea... I'm thinking 30:1 odds... Which is actually pretty good... :crying:


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;1976755 said:


> Free, I hope?


Yeah... sounds like a "co-op" type deal where a 'meteorologist' takes a certain territory...


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1976756 said:


> Kids are at Grandma's overnight... Not even my idea... I'm thinking 30:1 odds... Which is actually pretty good... :crying:


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1976752 said:


> step away from the keyboard drinking and typing is not advised


Ha no drinking here just eating a blizzard


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1976756 said:


> Kids are at Grandma's overnight... Not even my idea... I'm thinking 30:1 odds... Which is actually pretty good... :crying:


Too much hockey on for all that noise. Send the wife to bed to read a book or something.


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;1976756 said:


> Kids are at Grandma's overnight... Not even my idea... I'm thinking 30:1 odds... Which is actually pretty good... :crying:


Time to make the gravy.........


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1976755 said:


> Free, I hope?


Looked like it. Only for apple products though


----------



## TKLAWN

cbservicesllc;1976756 said:


> Kids are at Grandma's overnight... Not even my idea... I'm thinking 30:1 odds... Which is actually pretty good... :crying:


Haha, couple drinks you'll increase your odds dramatically.

My go to strategy.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1976761 said:


> Too much hockey on for all that noise. Send the wife to bed to read a book or something.


Theres other options where he could still just sit there and watch the game. Even have somewhere to set his beer


----------



## waterboy

qualitycut;1976746 said:


> Looks like novak has a app


Personal weather forecasters only available 356 days of the year


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1976762 said:


> Time to make the gravy.........


This..........


----------



## qualitycut

Forgot 2 hr gold rush tonight


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1976766 said:


> Theres other options where he could still just sit there and watch the game. Even have somewhere to set his beer


Good point! Then send her to bed to read a book.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1976769 said:


> Forgot 2 hr gold rush tonight


THERE IS WAY TOO MUCH TO WATCH TONIGHT!!!!!!!!! I don't know what to do anymore.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1976771 said:


> THERE IS WAY TOO MUCH TO WATCH TONIGHT!!!!!!!!! I don't know what to do anymore.


rerun at 1000 tonight. That's my plan to catch it.


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;1976757 said:


> Yeah... sounds like a "co-op" type deal where a 'meteorologist' takes a certain territory...


umm,
????* so 
?according to his travel impact maps he's got all the Midwest


----------



## CityGuy

Goal....................


----------



## CityGuy

Goal.................


----------



## SSS Inc.

Nice acting EDINA!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1976766 said:


> Theres other options where he could still just sit there and watch the game. Even have somewhere to set his beer


Hahaha... No doubt...


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1976772 said:


> rerun at 1000 tonight. That's my plan to catch it.


That sounds like a reasonable plan.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Sounds like a large fan base in Carolina


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1976760 said:


> Ha no drinking here just eating a blizzard


Ha, me too


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;1976765 said:


> Haha, couple drinks you'll increase your odds dramatically.
> 
> My go to strategy.


Oh of course!


----------



## albhb3

E.P. L.S. gonna be a great game tonight


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Damn that's a big dozer. Over 990hp 20ft wide blade. Pushes about 45 yards of dirt


----------



## SSS Inc.

Duluth east goalllllllllll


----------



## albhb3

GGGGGGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL

suck it cake eaters


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just like the commercials.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

Fantastic game!!!!! I hope the next one is half as good.


----------



## albhb3

cake eaters go down eden prarie next


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1976794 said:


> Just like the commercials.....


Wait? They let you take your phone out at that table?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1976800 said:


> Wait? They let you take your phone out at that table?


Yeah, as long as the hand isn't in session.


----------



## unit28

SX3


Radar check.....


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1976802 said:


> Yeah, as long as the hand isn't in session.


Yea looked like it was


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;1976799 said:


> cake eaters go down eden prarie next


Hey now. I have $6 that EP pulls the upset.



unit28;1976803 said:


> SX3
> 
> Radar check.....


Nothing to see here. Enjoy your flurries! Thumbs Up


----------



## TKLAWN

The snow just apparently likes to follow lwnmwrman, Yuhaus showed .7 tonight by Hinkley.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

$1200 in one 4 deck shoe. Money is in the wife's purse.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1976812 said:


> $1200 in one 4 deck shoe. Money is in the wife's purse.


Double it down if you really want that 5500!


----------



## NorthernProServ

snow will start in 115.26558 mins.


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;1976809 said:


> Hey now. I have $6 that EP pulls the upset.


geeze I hope you didn't over extend yourself


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1976812 said:


> $1200 in one 4 deck shoe. Money is in the wife's purse.


Smart man. ....


----------



## albhb3

banonea;1976818 said:


> Smart man. ....


so the strip clubs on him correct


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;1976817 said:


> geeze I hope you didn't over extend yourself


It was my max bet. For 20 years my brother and I bet $6 on all games. So far I'm up $24.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

unit28;1976803 said:


> SX3
> 
> Radar check.....


Was just going to ask if Camden was getting anything yet

Never mind it fell apart before it got to him


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1976812 said:


> $1200 in one 4 deck shoe. Money is in the wife's purse.


i do that then i lose what i got and get more, then its all gone. Im screwed when i go to vegas in a month.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1976812 said:


> $1200 in one 4 deck shoe. Money is in the wife's purse.


50 a hand? ....


----------



## albhb3

goal rich kids behind turning out to be a good night


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1976820 said:


> It was my max bet. For 20 years my brother and I bet $6 on all games. So far I'm up $24.


That adds excitement to the games though.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1976826 said:


> 50 a hand? ....


:eek kinda rich for my blood


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1976824 said:


> i do that then i lose what i got and get more, then its all gone. Im screwed when i go to vegas in a month.


I make the wife cash out when she wins big and give it to me to hold or it would all be back in the slots. .....


----------



## Camden

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1976821 said:


> Was just going to ask if Camden was getting anything yet
> 
> Never mind it fell apart before it got to him


I wouldn't even know if it's snowing. I'm in a friend's basement watching hockey and having a few Blue Moons.


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1976829 said:


> :eek kinda rich for my blood


 back in the day(10years ago) i was in high stakes and on a roll 500 a hand 3 hands. Thats how i made my first down payment on a 01 7.3


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1976828 said:


> That adds excitement to the games though.


Exactly. It makes it fun to get behind a team. He usually wins because (a) he lives in Edina and I let him take them every year and (b) I always go for the northern teams. Its working in my favor this year.


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1976830 said:


> I make the wife cash out when she wins big and give it to me to hold or it would all be back in the slots. .....


I always give it to someone but then mske them give it back, always think you can win it back lol


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;1976827 said:


> goal rich kids behind turning out to be a good night


EP is no Edina. And I don't think Lakeville is that far behind them money wise.


----------



## qualitycut

1980s ford vs chevy

http://speedsociety.com/hilarious-1980s-ford-truck-commercial-vs-chevy-truck-commercial/


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1976826 said:


> 50 a hand? ....


Two hands $70 on each hand. Started at $10 and just let it ride. Then left it at $70. Lost both hands at the same time, 1 time. The last hand.

Told my wife earlier today we are going to the casino cause I'm gonna win.


----------



## SSS Inc.

FWIW: Edmonton is beating Chicago right now.


----------



## mnlefty

SSS Inc.;1976836 said:


> EP is no Edina. And I don't think Lakeville is that far behind them money wise.


Was just thinking the same, Lakeville and EP are on par that way... I do respect Lakeville for splitting their school, something EP will never do. If Lakeville stayed in 1 school they'd be rivaling EP in size and athletic titles.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1976832 said:


> back in the day(10years ago) i was in high stakes and on a roll 500 a hand 3 hands. Thats how i made my first down payment on a 01 7.3


I did that on a craps table in Vegas 1 time
About $1500 on the 2 table, had all the numbers covered. Walked out $10,000.00 up


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1976834 said:


> I always give it to someone but then mske them give it back, always think you can win it back lol


As long as i leave with what I start with, i am happy


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1976845 said:


> FWIW: Edmonton is beating Chicago right now.


Doesn't surprise me. Chicago is on a loosing streak plus isn't kane hurt??


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1976851 said:


> As long as i leave with what I start with, i am happy


Thats how i am now, when i was younger i would rather leave with nothing than wondering if i could have won it back. Now i got bills to pay


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1976853 said:


> Doesn't surprise me. Chicago is on a loosing streak plus isn't kane hurt??


Yea we are not far behind them now.


----------



## mnlefty

Ranger620;1976853 said:


> Doesn't surprise me. Chicago is on a loosing streak plus isn't kane hurt??


Kane is out with a broken collarbone till at least 2nd Rd of playoffs, maybe more... if they get there of course.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1976855 said:


> Yea we are not far behind them now.


Only 2 points right now. If Nashville keeps losing we could make a run for 1st at this pace.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1976851 said:


> As long as i leave with what I start with, i am happy


That's how I go. Part I hate is I go with the wife and MIL. They play penny spots for $1.00 spin and sit at the same machine for hours and are happy if they sin $40.

Drives me nuts.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1976859 said:


> Only 2 points right now. If Nashville keeps losing we could make a run for 1st at this pace.


Wouldn't surprise me to catch Chicago. not sure if we catch Nashville.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1976863 said:


> That's how I go. Part I hate is I go with the wife and MIL. They play penny spots for $1.00 spin and sit at the same machine for hours and are happy if they sin $40.
> 
> Drives me nuts.


As long as there happy, there not bugging you


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1976864 said:


> Wouldn't surprise me to catch Chicago. not sure if we catch Nashville.


Far fetched I know, I just noticed Nashville has lost 5 in a row.

EP GOAL!!!!!!!!payup


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;1976867 said:


> Far fetched I know, I just noticed Nashville has lost 5 in a row.
> 
> EP GOAL!!!!!!!!payup


boooooooooo


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1976866 said:


> As long as there happy, there not bugging you


But they'll be on a hot machine and just keep plugging away with the .80 bets.


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;1976870 said:


> boooooooooo


payuppayuppayuppayup


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Camden;1976831 said:


> I wouldn't even know if it's snowing. I'm in a friend's basement watching hockey and having a few Blue Moons.


Unacceptable!

No pizza!! And why wasn't I invited?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1976859 said:


> Only 2 points right now. If Nashville keeps losing we could make a run for 1st at this pace.


Yea 10 behind them, to think we were not even thinking playoffs at all star break


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1976841 said:


> 1980s ford vs chevy
> 
> http://speedsociety.com/hilarious-1980s-ford-truck-commercial-vs-chevy-truck-commercial/


I remember those commercials


----------



## qualitycut

We play nashville again too


----------



## albhb3

goooooaaaaalllll


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1976867 said:


> Far fetched I know, I just noticed Nashville has lost 5 in a row.
> 
> EP GOAL!!!!!!!!payup


I just don't want to play west coast teams in the playoffs if possible. Seems like Anaheim la and such have our number


----------



## albhb3

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1976875 said:


> I remember those commercials


that non HD hurts


----------



## Ranger620

The stuff on radar coming down 94 gonna give us a salt run?


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1976880 said:


> I just don't want to play west coast teams in the playoffs if possible. Seems like Anaheim la and such have our number


And they are late games unless here.


----------



## albhb3

ep goal booo


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;1976877 said:


> goooooaaaaalllll


GOALLLLLLLLLLL. Take that!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1976883 said:


> And they are late games unless here.


Late games are the worst. Remember when we played the Avs last year? I swear a couple of them started at 9:00. Ain't nobody got time for that.


----------



## TKLAWN

Ranger620;1976882 said:


> The stuff on radar coming down 94 gonna give us a salt run?


It's falling apart.

We could get half an inch and it'll burn of high of 37 tomorrow.


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;1976885 said:


> GOALLLLLLLLLLL. Take that!!!


delaying the inevitable kinda like jay cutler throwng passes to green bay in big games


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1976886 said:


> Late games are the worst. Remember when we play the Avs last year? I swear a couple of them started at 9:00. Ain't nobody got time for that.


Speaking of, nice rematch on Sunday with the punk Avs.


----------



## Camden

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1976873 said:


> Unacceptable!
> 
> No pizza!! And why wasn't I invited?


No pizza but we did have wings!

My buddy makes these dry rubbed wings and then you dip them into some Green Mill Diablo sauce. They are absolutely fantastic.


----------



## Camden

TKLAWN;1976889 said:


> Speaking of, nice rematch on Sunday with the punk Avs.


Tickets are INSANE for that game. I'll gladly watch from home.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1976889 said:


> Speaking of, nice rematch on Sunday with the punk Avs.


See the video of the guy hitting the chick in Colorado?


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1976892 said:


> See the video of the guy hitting the chick in Colorado?


no I did not


----------



## qualitycut

There is not 21k there, dont look like it anyway


----------



## qualitycut

This games to close to switch to gold rush i think.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1976894 said:


> There is not 21k there, dont look like it anyway


Thats because all the kids from Edina and Duluth have left. First game is always packed.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1976886 said:


> Late games are the worst. Remember when we played the Avs last year? I swear a couple of them started at 9:00. Ain't nobody got time for that.


I hate that. Get over at midnight and then if theres OT, oh god.


----------



## djagusch

mnlefty;1976847 said:


> Was just thinking the same, Lakeville and EP are on par that way... I do respect Lakeville for splitting their school, something EP will never do. If Lakeville stayed in 1 school they'd be rivaling EP in size and athletic titles.


I remember reading a article about a hockey prep school and their players planning on open enrolling to LN. Found this quote online.

#17, #18, #20, #21, #23 all played youth hockey until 9th grade at Lakeville South. #29 played until 9th grade at Farmington. There are 2 other players that played else where but I can't remember where so I won't speculate.

So it appears LN is doing some things like the private schools do. They by no means are a grass roots team From their local association.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1976892 said:


> See the video of the guy hitting the chick in Colorado?


Heard about it, havn't actually watched it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Blackhawks are in OT. Nooooo!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

djagusch;1976899 said:


> I remember reading a article about a hockey prep school and their players planning on open enrolling to LN. Found this quote online.
> 
> #17, #18, #20, #21, #23 all played youth hockey until 9th grade at Lakeville South. #29 played until 9th grade at Farmington. There are 2 other players that played else where but I can't remember where so I won't speculate.
> 
> So it appears LN is doing some things like the private schools do. They by no means are a grass roots team From their local association.


I don't doubt it at all. BUT I'm pretty sure they only have one youth association.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Ranger620;1976882 said:


> The stuff on radar coming down 94 gonna give us a salt run?


I was hoping but don't think so. Anyone need salt? I have about 40-50ton left. Not sure exactly two piles in different locations. You never know when you might need it, you better come get some. Sat on about 30ton last summer


----------



## CityGuy

Another Goldrush next friday.


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;1976899 said:


> I remember reading a article about a hockey prep school and their players planning on open enrolling to LN. Found this quote online.
> 
> #17, #18, #20, #21, #23 all played youth hockey until 9th grade at Lakeville South. #29 played until 9th grade at Farmington. There are 2 other players that played else where but I can't remember where so I won't speculate.
> 
> So it appears LN is doing some things like the private schools do. They by no means are a grass roots team From their local association.


That happens way more than anyone thinks it does.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1976907 said:


> That happens way more than anyone thinks it does.


exactly personally if the private schools can do it why not the rest of em


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1976909 said:


> exactly personally if the private schools can do it why not the rest of em


Half my A bantam team left and went other places.

I went to hastings other people went to ssp. The school i left went to state for single a but i didnt care, bunch of nut jobs and the coach was a pos. I left after 8th grade


----------



## banonea

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1976904 said:


> I was hoping but don't think so. Anyone need salt? I have about 40-50ton left. Not sure exactly two piles in different locations. You never know when you might need it, you better come get some. Sat on about 30ton last summer


Sit on it. The way price is going and awalys being a "shortage" you can make a killing next winter.....


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1976841 said:


> 1980s ford vs chevy
> 
> http://speedsociety.com/hilarious-1980s-ford-truck-commercial-vs-chevy-truck-commercial/


I have not seen that one before

I laugh every time I watch this one, watch the whole thing.






"Piss on chevy. Go see a ford dealer now"
:laughing::laughing:


----------



## banonea

Time for bed, got to get up and move some snow piles tomorrow. .....


----------



## qualitycut

Just got a email for gps tracking 18.00 a month if anyone is looking


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1976915 said:


> I have not seen that one before
> 
> I laugh every time I watch this one, watch the whole thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Piss on chevy. Go see a ford dealer now"
> :laughing::laughing:


Thats a good one


----------



## albhb3

goal LV ohh my


----------



## qualitycut

Lwmr, bring me home a bowl of the wild rice soup from the casino please


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1976912 said:


> Half my A bantam team left and went other places.
> 
> I went to hastings other people went to ssp. The school i left went to state for single a but i didnt care, bunch of nut jobs and the coach was a pos. I left after 8th grade


tell us how ya really feelussmileyflag


----------



## SSS Inc.

Darn it all.


----------



## CityGuy

And EP is going in the tank.


----------



## albhb3

dagger???? or dreaded 2 goal lead


----------



## albhb3

fight fight fight


----------



## CityGuy

And there is the dagger.


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1976928 said:


> And there is the dagger.


And there goes my $6. :realmad: Now I'm only up $18.


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;1976928 said:


> And there is the dagger.


last time I uttered that statement on here it didn't go so well


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1976929 said:


> And there goes my $6. :realmad: Now I'm only up $18.


You only betting televised games?


----------



## Doughboy12

Food truck blew up by Moto Primo /Fleet Farm. 
2 miles away from the house.....shook the house.


----------



## Doughboy12

Son in law is on scene....


----------



## Doughboy12

boom....:yow!:
there used to be a food truck sitting there...now its in the tree.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Looks like the couch has my name on it for tonight.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1976942 said:


> Looks like the couch has my name on it for tonight.


Ooh ohh what you do?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Shoot, I've slept in my bed one night all week.

Friggin sick kids keep kicking me out.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1976946 said:


> Ooh ohh what you do?


Talking to her about money is like talking to the wall sometimes, I should have known better.


----------



## NorthernProServ

NorthernProServ;1976949 said:


> Talking to her about money is like talking to the wall sometimes, I should have known better.


She is doing the polar plunge tomorrow. Needs a total of $125.00 to jump, I did a pledge of 50 bucks to get her to her goal. I guess I did it wrong and my 50 bucks was not tied to her team, yet I have the email saying I gave the money . she wanted to do it again for another 50 bucks and I said no.

Oops......


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1976950 said:


> She is doing the polar plunge tomorrow. Needs a total of $125.00 to jump, I did a pledge of 50 bucks to get her to her goal. I guess I did it wrong and my 50 bucks was not tied to her team, yet I have the email saying I gave the money . she wanted to do it again for another 50 bucks and I said no.
> 
> Oops......


Never give up the bed.


----------



## qualitycut

Speaking of that cb hasnt checked in, must still be trying to get the candles lite in the bedroom.


----------



## unit28

Gran apps in march. .....?



Oh boy




...WHICH INDICATES RIDGING WILL PREVAIL AND THE COLDER AIR WILL STAY BOTTLED UP WELL TO THE NORTH. IF THIS IS INDEED THE CASE...HIGHS WELL INTO THE 50S AND 60S WOULD BE COMMON FOR WEDNESDAY AND THURSDAY...WITH 70 DEGREES NOT OUT OF THE QUESTION IN SOUTHWEST MN.


----------



## SnowGuy73

28° breeze few clouds.


----------



## Bill1090

27*, a touch cloudy, and calm.


----------



## CityGuy

32° sunny 
Feels like 25°


----------



## Bill1090

Think I'll wash the truck today if the lines aren't too long.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1977004 said:


> 32° sunny
> Feels like 25°


34° sunny 
Feels like 69° ............ In bed.


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;1977008 said:


> Think I'll wash the truck today if the lines aren't too long.


Washing the plow today........at home.
Truck gets washed twice a week or more. On a monthly contract.


----------



## Doughboy12

http://www.kare11.com/story/news/2015/03/07/truck-explosion-rocks-lakeville-area/24550185/
Here is the story I was talking about. I was also told last night that calls came in from Elco. (Sp)


----------



## Green Grass

30 and sunny in st. Cloud


----------



## Doughboy12

http://www.motleycrews.com/Motley_Crews_Heavy_Metal_Grill_In_The_Beginning.html
Food truck in the blast.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1977016 said:


> 30 and sunny in st. Cloud


No fires. I'm disappointed.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I think its going to be warmer than what NWS has me at today. Half hour ago I was at 32 now I'm at 34


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1977023 said:


> I think its going to be warmer than what NWS has me at today. Half hour ago I was at 32 now I'm at 34


This.............


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;1977029 said:


> This.............


The only snow left after the weekend will be piles.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1977029 said:


> This.............


Now its 36. Keep this up at it'll be 45 or so by noon


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Back of my dads house as a couple minutes ago


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1977021 said:


> No fires. I'm disappointed.


The weekend is still young.


----------



## Camden

My tractor finally arrived so I'm going to head out and push back piles before they melt...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;1977046 said:


> My tractor finally arrived so I'm going to head out and push back piles before they melt...


Hope you get paid for that


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Camden;1977046 said:


> My tractor finally arrived so I'm going to head out to play with my new toy and push back piles before they melt...


Fixed it for you


----------



## jimslawnsnow

One would think that a lady almost 60 (MIL) would be able to speak her mind before the fact, and not make other be mind readers on important things. Damn that type of stuff irretates me


----------



## banonea

Camden;1977046 said:


> My tractor finally arrived so I'm going to head out and push back piles before they melt...


Thats what i am doing today. We got to move them to a filled by one of our lawn care contracts. if we don't move them there today the ground is going to be too soft to do it next week


----------



## albhb3

jimslawnsnow;1977060 said:


> One would think that a lady almost 60 (MIL) would be able to speak her mind before the fact, and not make other be mind readers on important things. Damn that type of stuff irretates me


what did you do


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1977038 said:


> The weekend is still young.


True........


----------



## banonea

little brother and four of his friends just arrived in Denver Colorado..... I'll let you figure out the reason why


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;1977069 said:


> little brother and four of his friends just arrived in Denver Colorado..... I'll let you figure out the reason why


Hopefully they don't try to bring anything back they are doing all kinds of check points now.


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;1977071 said:


> Hopefully they don't try to bring anything back they are doing all kinds of check points now.


All there. Told him he gets in trouble I'll kill him


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1977071 said:


> Hopefully they don't try to bring anything back they are doing all kinds of check points now.


Still cant believe its illegal, all the money they spend on fighting a losing war they could tax it and make lots of money.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1977073 said:


> Still cant believe its illegal, all the money they spend on fighting a losing war they could tax it and make lots of money.


Give it a few more years, once the government sees how much tax money they can get.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

albhb3;1977066 said:


> what did you do


This may sound a bit odd, but it doesn't have to do with me directly, but does at the same time. Not sure how to word it


----------



## albhb3

banonea;1977074 said:


> Give it a few more years, once the government sees how much tax money they can get.


pretty much im sure they will tax the hell outta it


----------



## NorthernProServ

just had a phone call, there name..... Dick Cox

Not lying either....


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1977095 said:


> just had a phone call, there name..... Dick Cox
> 
> Not lying either....


I had a customer last year last name sackmaster.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1977097 said:


> I had a customer last year last name sackmaster.


how about a lawyer with the last name l a w h e a d?


----------



## Camden

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1977051 said:


> Fixed it for you


It's not a toy, it's a very necessary "tool" that I absolutely had to have to continue to grow.

(At least that's what I told my wife.)


----------



## unit28

Lmn22's old blower for sale?

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/grd/4921090735.html


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1976871 said:


> But they'll be on a hot machine and just keep plugging away with the .80 bets.


Ughhhh... Drives me nuts... Usually I just lean over the wife's shoulder and max bet...


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1976917 said:


> Just got a email for gps tracking 18.00 a month if anyone is looking


Through who?


----------



## CityGuy

42 and sunny.
Little breezy.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1977108 said:


> Ughhhh... Drives me nuts... Usually I just lean over the wife's shoulder and max bet...


She finally let you out of the bedroom?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Camden;1977104 said:


> It's not a toy, it's a very necessary "tool" that I absolutely had to have to continue to grow.
> 
> (At least that's what I told my wife.)


Mine doesn't even care anymore, she usually just asks "how many employees is it worth?" Told her last week I'm going to sell three trucks and get two new ones. All she said was "which three?" And "are you going to get one of those small dump trucks you want?"


----------



## mnlefty

Hermantown down 2-0 after one... all the championship game losses might be in their heads now.


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1977126 said:


> Mine doesn't even care anymore, she usually just asks "how many employees is it worth?" Told her last week I'm going to sell three trucks and get two new ones. All she said was "which three?" And "are you going to get one of those small dump trucks you want?"


Just tell them you will buy here a pair of shoes.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1976947 said:


> Shoot, I've slept in my bed one night all week.
> 
> Friggin sick kids keep kicking me out.


Been there...


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1977137 said:


> Just tell them you will buy here a pair of shoes.


What's even better is she's not a big shopper


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1976953 said:


> Speaking of that cb hasnt checked in, must still be trying to get the candles lite in the bedroom.


I was already sleeping... Wife: "We don't have time for all the extras and I want to get to bed, just get it going"... Me(in my head): "Alright, works for me!"


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1976962 said:


> Gran apps in march. .....?
> 
> Oh boy
> 
> ...WHICH INDICATES RIDGING WILL PREVAIL AND THE COLDER AIR WILL STAY BOTTLED UP WELL TO THE NORTH. IF THIS IS INDEED THE CASE...HIGHS WELL INTO THE 50S AND 60S WOULD BE COMMON FOR WEDNESDAY AND THURSDAY...WITH 70 DEGREES NOT OUT OF THE QUESTION IN SOUTHWEST MN.


You said it!


----------



## albhb3

allstate has some of the biggest idiots in the claim industry.I want my money grrrrrrr they tried to send me 200 bucks when its over 4400:angry:... Got my property tax statement for 16 values are up 8%payup overall up 44% since purchased in jan13'


----------



## Doughboy12

albhb3;1977146 said:


> allstate has some of the biggest idiots in the claim industry.I want my money grrrrrrr they tried to send me 200 bucks when its over 4400:angry:... Got my property tax statement for 16 values are up 8%payup overall up 44% since purchased in jan13'


That just means you have more taxes to pay. It's worth what someone will pay for it. Generally more than the tax value.


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;1977104 said:


> It's not a toy, it's a very necessary "tool" that I absolutely had to have to continue to grow.
> 
> (At least that's what I told my wife.)


Pictures or you never got it.


----------



## Bill1090

Green Grass;1977155 said:


> Pictures or you never got it.


This!!!!!....


----------



## Green Grass

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1977126 said:


> Mine doesn't even care anymore, she usually just asks "how many employees is it worth?" Told her last week I'm going to sell three trucks and get two new ones. All she said was "which three?" And "are you going to get one of those small dump trucks you want?"


The only thing mine ever says is as long as we can afford it and usually never says that anymore because she knows I wouldn't spend the money if we couldn't afford it.


----------



## Bill1090

Everything is melting nicely today. 45* and sunny. Light wind.


----------



## Doughboy12

Is Herman the German going to loose 6 straight?


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1977146 said:


> allstate has some of the biggest idiots in the claim industry.I want my money grrrrrrr they tried to send me 200 bucks when its over 4400:angry:... Got my property tax statement for 16 values are up 8%payup overall up 44% since purchased in jan13'


Mine went from 189k to 200. Only paid 150k scam


----------



## Green Grass

Doughboy12;1977159 said:


> Is Herman the German going to loose 6 straight?


Stupid hotel doesn't have channel 45.


----------



## Camden

Green Grass;1977155 said:


> Pictures or you never got it.


----------



## Camden

I'm taking a little break from "working" so I can watch the hockey game.

Tonight I'm going to take in the SCSU-Denver game. The amount of hockey I watch can't be healthy....


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal ....... 4-2


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1977157 said:


> The only thing mine ever says is as long as we can afford it and usually never says that anymore because she knows I wouldn't spend the money if we couldn't afford it.


Got some new fire toys coming for us. 4500psi 30's composit


----------



## Doughboy12

Feel bad for Hermantown......


----------



## Camden

Poor Hermantown.


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal........3-4
32 seconds to go.


----------



## Camden

Oh my god!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Holy crap tie game.


----------



## Doughboy12

Tie game.....5 hole!!!!!!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

If anyone is looking for some hay there's a bunch on 35w NB at co rg H. The bales aren't tied very tight anymore


----------



## Doughboy12

Over............


----------



## CityGuy

E Grands wins it in ot.


----------



## Camden

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1977181 said:


> If anyone is looking for some hay there's a bunch on 35w NB at co rg H. The bales aren't tied very tight anymore


If they can wait a little while I know a guy who can be there with a tractor to push it off to the side!


----------



## mnlefty

Herb's daughter...:waving:Thumbs Up


----------



## albhb3

Doughboy12;1977152 said:


> That just means you have more taxes to pay. It's worth what someone will pay for it. Generally more than the tax value.


yeah I know went up about 75$ value went up 14k paid 125 up to 180. Hermantown dang that sucks didn't get to see the end was out cleaning the garage who knew the truck would fit in there with room to spare


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1977173 said:


> Got some new fire toys coming for us. 4500psi 30's composit


From that city that starts with a H


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1977200 said:


> From that city that starts with a H


That's the one. 36 30's and 2 60's


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;1977201 said:


> That's the one. 36 30's and 2 60's


English you fool E.N.G.L.I.S.H.


----------



## qualitycut

Just watched gold rush from last night, i wonder how much his crew gets out of what he got or if they are getting a chunk of the pay from discovery


----------



## qualitycut

Nevermind posted a minute to early


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;1977212 said:


> English you fool E.N.G.L.I.S.H.


36 30 minute 4500 psi scba air bottles and 2 60 minute 4500 psi scba air bottles . Used by firefighters for interior fire attack.


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;1977215 said:


> 36 30 minute 4500 psi scba air bottles and 2 60 minute 4500 psi scba air bottles . Used by firefighters for interior fire attack.


I see said the blind man Thanks


----------



## Green Grass

albhb3;1977212 said:


> English you fool E.N.G.L.I.S.H.


I understand every word of it. We will be getting rid of 24 30's before the year is over.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1977218 said:


> I understand every word of it. We will be getting rid of 24 30's before the year is over.


Updating or changing?


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1977226 said:


> Updating or changing?


They are updating due to 15 year cycle.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1977226 said:


> Updating or changing?


Updating to G1 reached the end of hydro test life.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1977235 said:


> Updating to G1 reached the end of hydro test life.


Nice! We are updating to those in the next year or so it sounds like


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Madison Police Chief: Veteran Officer Shot Unarmed 19-Year-Old

http://kstp.com/news/stories/s3727551.shtml?cat=1

(Sent from KSTP)

How long until the riots start in WI?


----------



## albhb3

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1977238 said:


> Madison Police Chief: Veteran Officer Shot Unarmed 19-Year-Old
> 
> http://kstp.com/news/stories/s3727551.shtml?cat=1
> 
> (Sent from KSTP)
> 
> How long until the riots start in WI?


lets get the facts first ohh wait to many people that don't have any common sence


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1977236 said:


> Nice! We are updating to those in the next year or so it sounds like


We are supposed to have them in September but we know how that goes.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1977238 said:


> Madison Police Chief: Veteran Officer Shot Unarmed 19-Year-Old
> 
> http://kstp.com/news/stories/s3727551.shtml?cat=1
> 
> (Sent from KSTP)
> 
> How long until the riots start in WI?


Story says the cop was assaulted first... Not that that will change anything since it didn't with Ferguson...


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

cbservicesllc;1977260 said:


> Story says the cop was assaulted first... Not that that will change anything since it didn't with Ferguson...


Exactly, not like it will change anything. People will come out of the woodwork saying all the same crap. His hands were up, he shot him in the back,etc. hopefully it's on dash cam or body cam or security cam, showing the cop was 100% justified. Again not like it will really matter


----------



## albhb3

maybe they can block traffic again


----------



## albhb3

now this is an outdoor home made rink


----------



## qualitycut

Well highs back into mid to high 50s


----------



## unit28

7pm already


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

albhb3;1977283 said:


> now this is an outdoor home made rink


SSS's backyard


----------



## albhb3

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1977314 said:


> SSS's backyard


don't be lying now


----------



## Bill1090

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1977238 said:


> Madison Police Chief: Veteran Officer Shot Unarmed 19-Year-Old
> 
> http://kstp.com/news/stories/s3727551.shtml?cat=1
> 
> (Sent from KSTP)
> 
> How long until the riots start in WI?


They're already protesting.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Bill1090;1977322 said:


> They're already protesting.


I saw that


----------



## Bill1090

So I went to the builders show today.... oddly enough there were no builders there.


----------



## SSS Inc.

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1977314 said:


> SSS's backyard


If I had the room I WOULD totally build a rink like that. Why not, water is cheap.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1977332 said:


> If I had the room I WOULD totally build a rink like that. Why not, water is cheap.


Not out here it's not.


----------



## albhb3

games on get yer popcorn ready


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1977339 said:


> Not out here it's not.


Water is cheep sewer is expensive.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1977332 said:


> If I had the room I WOULD totally build a rink like that. Why not, water is cheap.


Build one at the shop!


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;1977347 said:


> Build one at the shop!


Well if your gonna build one at the shop may as well make it cooled so you can use it year round. Heck if you do it at the shop you could use it as a tax deduction. Call it entertainment for employees and customersThumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1977339 said:


> Not out here it's not.


I bet you can get 16,000 gallons for a couple hundred bucks.


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;1977358 said:


> I bet you can get 16,000 gallons for a couple hundred bucks.


time to drill a well


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1977347 said:


> Build one at the shop!


Funny you should say that. I've been thinking about doing that. It would be super easy and we have plenty of space. I also want to build a go-cart track around the perimeter of our property.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1977361 said:


> Funny you should say that. I've been thinking about doing that. It would be super easy and we have plenty of space. I also want to build a go-cart track around the perimeter of our property.


That would be sweet. I'm sure most of us would be happy to come race carts.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1977364 said:


> That would be sweet. I'm sure most of us would be happy to come race carts.


It will happen some day. I suppose I could start with a dirt track but I want it paved with sweet banked corners and such.


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;1977364 said:


> That would be sweet. I'm sure most of us would be happy to come race carts.


do we get to get liquored up first


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;1977367 said:


> do we get to get liquored up first


I'll need you to sign about 20 pages of liability waivers first.


----------



## Doughboy12

Prediction 1: Greyhounds score first on a fast break broken play.


----------



## Ranger620

Just watched gold rush. At the end they say a special next week. One key miner not coming back next year. Anyone got a guess???


----------



## Doughboy12

Prediction 2: None of my predictions come to fruition.


----------



## Doughboy12

We still have one movie left to watch from last night....
Wife: how much of the game are you going to watch?
Me: .............................wait, what?
Wife: are we going to watch the movie?
Me: (I had nothing)


----------



## unit28

Molina in the 3rd......


----------



## albhb3

Doughboy12;1977391 said:


> We still have one movie left to watch from last night....
> Wife: how much of the game are you going to watch?
> Me: .............................wait, what?
> Wife: are we going to watch the movie?
> Me: (I had nothing)


Jimmy Johns you poor bstard


----------



## mnlefty

Ranger620;1977384 said:


> Just watched gold rush. At the end they say a special next week. One key miner not coming back next year. Anyone got a guess???


Haven't watched this season at all but I'd have to guess Dave Turin?


----------



## albhb3

mnlefty;1977404 said:


> Haven't watched this season at all but I'd have to guess Dave Turin?


or that old guy or is he already takin a dirt nap haven't watched in a couple


----------



## qualitycut

mnlefty;1977404 said:


> Haven't watched this season at all but I'd have to guess Dave Turin?


No he seemeed happy and invested a ton of money this year.


----------



## unit28

Close.....




CT
Civil twilight at 5am now
Getting fishing license tomorrow
Just need to find a fishing boat now


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1977366 said:


> It will happen some day. I suppose I could start with a dirt track but I want it paved with sweet banked corners and such.


Get it done!! I know you know someone that can pave it for you


----------



## albhb3

that was soft


----------



## unit28

Ranger620;1977384 said:


> Just watched gold rush. At the end they say a special next week. One key miner not coming back next year. Anyone got a guess???


The young kid


----------



## Doughboy12

unit28;1977417 said:


> The young kid


Jack........ Or the foreman for the kid.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1977420 said:


> Jack........ Or the foreman for the kid.


The second would be my guess. But hoping its the whining ***** from todds team


----------



## Doughboy12

Does 7 ever leave the ice?


----------



## albhb3

Doughboy12;1977431 said:


> Does 7 ever leave the ice?


don't know but Lakeville is heads above duluth


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1977358 said:


> I bet you can get 16,000 gallons for a couple hundred bucks.


Not on rochester


----------



## Doughboy12

Does anyone know a well service down here?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;1977384 said:


> Just watched gold rush. At the end they say a special next week. One key miner not coming back next year. Anyone got a guess???


Hmm. I missed that. Was during the actual show or the dirt the after show or whatever its called


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1977445 said:


> Hmm. I missed that. Was during the actual show or the dirt the after show or whatever its called


The dirt part.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1977411 said:


> No he seemeed happy and invested a ton of money this year.


I agree. Betting its jack.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;1977446 said:


> The dirt part.


OK. I missed the tail end if that's where it was. I got busy with something else, if you know what I mean


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1977445 said:


> Hmm. I missed that. Was during the actual show or the dirt the after show or whatever its called


I seen it on the teaser commercials for next week


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1977449 said:


> OK. I missed the tail end if that's where it was. I got busy with something else, if you know what I mean


Taking a cafe?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;1977451 said:


> Taking a cafe?


Nope. Bedtime fun


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1977451 said:


> Taking a cafe?


Dang you beat me to it


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1977384 said:


> Just watched gold rush. At the end they say a special next week. One key miner not coming back next year. Anyone got a guess???


Thinking the Hoffman old man


----------



## Doughboy12

Maybe DE needs to pull the goalie when they get control....?


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1977454 said:


> Nope. Bedtime fun


I figured that was it but that doesn't make it funny. :laughing:


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1977454 said:


> Nope. Bedtime fun


At least someone is having fun.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;1977460 said:


> I figured that was it but that doesn't make it funny. :laughing:


Nope, unless you like .....was it cb? That was kidnapped by his woman?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1977462 said:


> At least someone is having fun.


Never really had a problem in that department


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1977464 said:


> Never really had a problem in that department


Gf is broken right now for a few days


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1977465 said:


> Gf is broken right now for a few days


Ahhh. Wife don't get her monthly since she has a miraina orwhatever it is


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1977465 said:


> Gf is broken right now for a few days


Bano's is too.


----------



## Doughboy12

What is this a soccer game now? Everyone is faining injury.


----------



## Doughboy12

The dreaded two goal lead........come on boys.


----------



## Doughboy12

Dagger....................


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1977467 said:


> Ahhh. Wife don't get her monthly since she has a miraina orwhatever it is


Mine too, but she still gets it... I feel like I got ripped off... I was told it would make it not happen... Oh well...


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1977457 said:


> Thinking the Hoffman old man


This was kinda my guess too. He set out years ago to hit it big and now hes getting old and they did good this year so thought he would hang er up on a winning season but it is reality tv and they need to hype it up for next season so probably one of the hoffman crew members you rarely see on camera


----------



## Doughboy12

Fireworks now in Lakeville. 
That took longer than I thought it would...:waving:


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;1977485 said:


> This was kinda my guess too. He set out years ago to hit it big and now hes getting old and they did good this year so thought he would hang er up on a winning season but it is reality tv and they need to hype it up for next season so probably one of the hoffman crew members you rarely see on camera


They said "key" member.....but I agree that doesn't mean much.


----------



## Doughboy12

Forgot to mention.......I won out over the tv options. 
Now on to the movie.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;1977485 said:


> This was kinda my guess too. He set out years ago to hit it big and now hes getting old and they did good this year so thought he would hang er up on a winning season but it is reality tv and they need to hype it up for next season so probably one of the hoffman crew members you rarely see on camera


On ax men gabes dad was supposed to retire. He came back and stayed. Bet its just a ratings thing


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1977345 said:


> Water is cheep sewer is expensive.


But sewer here is based on water so were fed.


----------



## qualitycut

> =jimslawnsnow;1977507]On ax men gabes dad was supposed to retire. He came back and stayed. Bet its just a ratings thing


I have seen 1 episode all season, just like Shelby


----------



## Polarismalibu

Looks like my temps went up for the week


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1977512 said:


> Looks like my temps went up for the week


Yup winter isnt over. Wink wink


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

jimslawnsnow;1977454 said:


> Nope. Bedtime fun


And you were only gone for six minutes, good time management


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1977468 said:


> Bano's is too.


Not any more.... almost had call rape the other night.


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1977517 said:


> Not any more.... almost had call rape the other night.


That your safe word?


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1977516 said:


> And you were only gone for six minutes, good time management


Thats at least 5 min longer than most of us


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1977519 said:


> That your safe word?


Almost....


----------



## unit28

IN ADDITION...THE ALREADY DRY CONDS OVER THE UPPER MIDWEST /SEE LATEST DROUGHT MONITOR INDEX/ THAT HAS BEEN EXPERIENCING THIS WINTER WILL LIKELY CONTINUE. THIS MAY LEAD TO SOME CONCERNS WITH FIRE WX IF STRONGER WINDS DEVELOP LATER THIS WEEK. 




Chance of sprinkles around the 14th


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1977516 said:


> And you were only gone for six minutes, good time management


This was Friday night when gold rush was on


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1977528 said:


> This was Friday night when gold rush was on


Pictures or it didn't happen....:laughing: :waving:

JK......nobody got time for that.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1977509 said:


> But sewer here is based on water so were fed.


Second meter


----------



## SnowGuy73

33° breezy clear.


----------



## Bill1090

31 calm and partly cloudy.


----------



## Bill1090

Has the time not changed on here yet for anyone else?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1977572 said:


> Has the time not changed on here yet for anyone else?


It takes a while on here.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1977572 said:


> Has the time not changed on here yet for anyone else?


It might take a day or two. Some will have it changed and others won't. Its odd


----------



## banonea

Mine has always been 2 hours ahead, then at daylight savings time it is only 1 hour ahead, anyone know how to correct it


----------



## Camden

banonea;1977598 said:


> Mine has always been 2 hours ahead, then at daylight savings time it is only 1 hour ahead, anyone know how to correct it


Go to your profile page, click on Edit Options then scroll down and change your time zone to Central Standard time. Click save.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

jimslawnsnow;1977528 said:


> This was Friday night when gold rush was on


WHAT was she thinking?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Mendota Heights Police Escort Officer Patrick's Youngest to Father-Daughter Dance

http://kstp.com/news/stories/s3727958.shtml?cat=1

(Sent from KSTP)

This is great!


----------



## Polarismalibu

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1977611 said:


> Mendota Heights Police Escort Officer Patrick's Youngest to Father-Daughter Dance
> 
> http://kstp.com/news/stories/s3727958.shtml?cat=1
> 
> (Sent from KSTP)
> 
> This is great!


That's awesome!


----------



## Green Grass

Is this thing broken?


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1977709 said:


> Is this thing broken?


Everyone is probably sleeping, sounds like a lot of them were worn out by their wives this weekend, must be the nice weather


----------



## Doughboy12

Another hour with no posts.
Edit: time still hasn't updated.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1977715 said:


> Everyone is probably sleeping, sounds like a lot of them were worn out by their wives this weekend, must be the nice weather


This... Thumbs Up and 45 and Sunny...


----------



## Bill1090

Green Grass;1977709 said:


> Is this thing broken?


Rewiring my trailer. Little tip for you all, never buy a Load Trail from Auto Toy Trader down here.


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;1977718 said:


> Rewiring my trailer. Little tip for you all, never buy a Load Trail from Auto Toy Trader down here.


just about every trailer I've ever bought and had to redo the wiring on no matter who it comes from, they all suck. I've been cleaning the garage, just got a bunch of the snow blowers put behind the garage but accessible if needed, and I just picked my Harley up I got that in the garage so I can start putting some new accessories that I picked up last weekend for it, it's amazing how dirty something can get just by sitting in a trailer


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm at Wild Mountain trying to get in shape for the water park at the Dells on Wednesday. Then Afton Alps next Saturday if there's any snow left. 

Then simmer before summer.


----------



## Camden

Bill1090;1977718 said:


> Rewiring my trailer. Little tip for you all, never buy a Load Trail from Auto Toy Trader down here.


Too late! LOL


----------



## Green Grass

Bill1090;1977718 said:


> Rewiring my trailer. Little tip for you all, never buy a Load Trail from Auto Toy Trader down here.


Why??..........


----------



## Bill1090

Green Grass;1977729 said:


> Why??..........


When they put the sides on, they pinched a wire. Said wire has now shorted out and is causing problems. They won't warranty it because they say it is "wear and tear".


----------



## Green Grass

Bill1090;1977732 said:


> When they put the sides on, they pinched a wire. Said wire has now shorted out and is causing problems. They won't warranty it because they say it is "wear and tear".


That's every trailer maker.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;1977718 said:


> Rewiring my trailer. Little tip for you all, never buy a Load Trail from Auto Toy Trader down here.


When I got my dump I was going to get it there.

I didn't hear good things so went to brinkmans in forest lake don't ever go there ether!


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1977741 said:


> When I got my dump I was going to get it there.
> 
> I didn't hear good things so went to brinkmans in forest lake don't ever go there ether!


I bought a trailer from the one in Delano and would never buy another from them.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1977741 said:


> When I got my dump I was going to get it there.
> 
> I didn't hear good things so went to brinkmans in forest lake don't ever go there ether!


Should have asked.....woulda told ya that.


----------



## Ranger620

Wild on against Colorado 3 fights already


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;1977781 said:


> Wild on against Colorado 3 fights already


I guess Roy had some choice words for Russo of the Strib before today's game.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1977764 said:


> Should have asked.....woulda told ya that.


Central Trailer Sales has been giving me pretty good luck to this point


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;1977782 said:


> I guess Roy had some choice words for Russo of the Strib before today's game.


Wish I could have herd what those words were. Our players or theirs I don't like cheap shots that could hurt someone. Two guys wanna fight have at it but cheap shots like McLeod and landenskog did are uncalled for


----------



## Ranger620

All mcloud wants to do is fight. He doesn't look interested in playing hockey


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1977565 said:


> Second meter


True. Or bypass on first.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1977709 said:


> Is this thing broken?


Nope road trip to spy on bano.

Or just see mom.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1977795 said:


> Nope road trip to spy on bano.
> 
> Or just see mom.


where did your Rescue go today???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1977784 said:


> Central Trailer Sales has been giving me pretty good luck to this point


 That's where djagusch goes all the time.


----------



## Camden

Green Grass;1977797 said:


> where did your Rescue go today???


Where did you end up eating yesterday in St Cloud?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1977797 said:


> where did your Rescue go today???


No idea? Did it head your way?


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1977804 said:


> No idea? Did it head your way?


saw it coming back through town from the west.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1977807 said:


> saw it coming back through town from the west.


I know a few gys were doing make up training. Maybe took it for a drive for training?


----------



## CityGuy

Great pressure for the wild.


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1977724 said:


> just about every trailer I've ever bought and had to redo the wiring on no matter who it comes from, they all suck. I've been cleaning the garage, just got a bunch of the snow blowers put behind the garage but accessible if needed, and I just picked my Harley up I got that in the garage so I can start putting some new accessories that I picked up last weekend for it, it's amazing how dirty something can get just by sitting in a trailer


Have you ever cleaned the carbs on a Harley? Is it harder than anything else's carbs? (883)


----------



## CityGuy

Ahhhhhh crap.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Son of a...


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1977808 said:


> I know a few gys were doing make up training. Maybe took it for a drive for training?


Odd for a Sunday but maybe.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

There had been a huge accident by Rogers that closed the freeway. Too far away?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1977819 said:


> Odd for a Sunday but maybe.


We have some new rules about training.


----------



## qualitycut

Highs for the week just keep climbing!


----------



## Ranger620

They just said Stuart and mcloud are friends but they end up fighting. Nice


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1977815 said:


> Have you ever cleaned the carbs on a Harley? Is it harder than anything else's carbs? (883)


You have a sportster? I had a 1200 and the carb was not too difficult at all. I rebuilt mine a few years ago since it sat for a couple years. Now my dad owns it and it's still in the same spot I put it four years ago. :laughing:


----------



## unit28

Use extra netafim ..#sensoroverload


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1977826 said:


> Highs for the week just keep climbing!


Unless something drastically changes, winter is over. Now I'm starting to panic. I really would have liked to ease into Spring not dive right into 50's and 60's.


----------



## CityGuy

Not looking good for the wild now.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1977822 said:


> There had been a huge accident by Rogers that closed the freeway. Too far away?


Yeah too far


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1977835 said:


> Unless something drastically changes, winter is over. Now I'm starting to panic. I really would have liked to ease into Spring not dive right into 50's and 60's.


Get ready I guess

nws said we're jumping 3 months ahead of schedule as far as Temps are concerned


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1977835 said:


> Unless something drastically changes, winter is over. Now I'm starting to panic. I really would have liked to ease into Spring not dive right into 50's and 60's.


Yeah hard to say... I really think we still have some time... couple weeks maybe... NWS is on the high end of temps for all the models


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1977835 said:


> Unless something drastically changes, winter is over. Now I'm starting to panic. I really would have liked to ease into Spring not dive right into 50's and 60's.


Sweepers ready to go? Saw a few truck mounts around Bloomington today.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1977823 said:


> We have some new rules about training.


Wish I could makeup training by just going for a drive... hahaha


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

April 15 for real yard care. Ground will be too soft until then.

I'm sure you'll see guys trying to work by the end of next week around the cities if the temps stay as they are.

I've never understood that. Hurry up and get cleanups done to wait for the grass to start to grow.


----------



## Bill1090

I'm a little surprised weight restrictions are not out yet.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1977842 said:


> Wish I could makeup training by just going for a drive... hahaha


That's just a guess. I know a few guys were meeting at 1200 today to make up training for the quarter.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1977843 said:


> April 15 for real yard care. Ground will be too soft until then.
> 
> I'm sure you'll see guys trying to work by the end of next week around the cities if the temps stay as they are.
> 
> I've never understood that. Hurry up and get cleanups done to wait for the grass to start to grow.


I don't know... not much frost... not much snow... It stays warm and starts staying above freezing at night combined with a little moisture and I think things will pop


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1977841 said:


> Sweepers ready to go? Saw a few truck mounts around Bloomington today.


Sweepers are just about ready. Most of our stuff we have to wait for the lawn guys to do their thing first. We don't do any of the nightly sweeping at Targets and things like that but that is who you will see first. They spend ten minutes a night at each place. Takes them a good month before they cover the whole lot.


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1977784 said:


> Central Trailer Sales has been giving me pretty good luck to this point


That is were we picked up our PJ dump.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;1977835 said:


> Unless something drastically changes, winter is over. Now I'm starting to panic. I really would have liked to ease into Spring not dive right into 50's and 60's.


this......Hope it cools down a bit the following week!


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1977839 said:


> Yeah hard to say... I really think we still have some time... couple weeks maybe... NWS is on the high end of temps for all the models


I'm good with April 1st!


----------



## Ranger620

Goal!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Green Grass

NorthernProServ;1977855 said:


> That is were we picked up our PJ dump.


Likes and Dislikes of the PJ Dump??

Come with a plug in for a charger and a tarp kit?


----------



## CityGuy

Goal...............


----------



## Ranger620

Goal !!!!!!!!


----------



## albhb3

NorthernProServ;1977859 said:


> this......Hope it cools down a bit the following week!


naw im good cant wait to get the wifes parents cabin open


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1977832 said:


> You have a sportster? I had a 1200 and the carb was not too difficult at all. I rebuilt mine a few years ago since it sat for a couple years. Now my dad owns it and it's still in the same spot I put it four years ago. :laughing:


The wife's that we are selling. It has sat two years...
Put a new battery in it and never road it again. Just bought another one. 
Low throttle carb was bad back then. 
Have a guy coming to look next week.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1977847 said:


> I don't know... not much frost... not much snow... It stays warm and starts staying above freezing at night combined with a little moisture and I think things will pop


1.5 ft under sod as of Friday


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1977880 said:


> Likes and Dislikes of the PJ Dump??
> 
> Come with a plug in for a charger and a tarp kit?


I loved mine, bought it in 2011. They didn't have a plug in to charge when i bought it. Did have tarp cover. Best bet on a dump ot tonuse the plugs where you run to truck battery then from trailer battery then just plug in, warn connectors. Then its live all the time.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1977851 said:


> Sweepers are just about ready. Most of our stuff we have to wait for the lawn guys to do their thing first. We don't do any of the nightly sweeping at Targets and things like that but that is who you will see first. They spend ten minutes a night at each place. Takes them a good month before they cover the whole lot.


My 2 sweepers are ready to roll but my striper is NOT :crying:

It came off the trailer pretty hard at the end of last season and now the tip plugs up constantly. Some dried up paint must've gotten knocked loose. It paints UGLY lines right now.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1977895 said:


> 1.5 ft under sod as of Friday


Yeah that'll go fast


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1977896 said:


> I loved mine, bought it in 2011. They didn't have a plug in to charge when i bought it. Did have tarp cover. Best bet on a dump ot tonuse the plugs where you run to truck battery then from trailer battery then just plug in, warn connectors. Then its live all the time.


Explain that last half again... I'm having trouble tracking


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1977908 said:


> Explain that last half again... I'm having trouble tracking


Run direct battery cables from the truck battery to the trailer battery.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1977914 said:


> Run direct battery cables from the truck battery to the trailer battery.


Ahh, so just use the truck battery to maintain the trailer battery rather than plugging in at night?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1977895 said:


> 1.5 ft under sod as of Friday


Down here most are saying less than a foot as of week or so ago


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1977895 said:


> 1.5 ft under sod as of Friday


fields had about 3" snow on the ground two days ago
Just couple wet spots now

The wind last couple days is also eating it away

What we have on tap now.......


----------



## Green Grass

Green Grass;1977914 said:


> Run direct battery cables from the truck battery to the trailer battery.


Correct.................


----------



## CityGuy

Green you bringing the wife and kids next weekend?


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1977922 said:


> Green you bringing the wife and kids next weekend?


in two weekends i am bring the Kids wife has to work.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1977764 said:


> Should have asked.....woulda told ya that.


It was one of those deals where no one else had one so I went there.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1977919 said:


> fields had about 3" snow on the ground two days ago
> Just couple wet spots now
> 
> The wind last couple days is also eating it away
> 
> What we have on tap now.......


70%-90% chance of above normal temps huh? Should be a good week to follow up on unsigned lawn contracts...


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1977923 said:


> in two weekends i am bring the Kids wife has to work.


Gotcha. I'm off a week.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1977845 said:


> I'm a little surprised weight restrictions are not out yet.


MNLA sent out a notice they come out Metro - south this week.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1977926 said:


> 70%-90% chance of above normal temps huh? Should be a good week to follow up on unsigned lawn contracts...


I suppose I should start sending mine out.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1977932 said:


> I suppose I should start sending mine out.


did that today. kind of slacking


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1977914 said:


> Run direct battery cables from the truck battery to the trailer battery.


This..........


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;1977743 said:


> I bought a trailer from the one in Delano and would never buy another from them.


Best place i have gotten trailers from is zephyr trailer sales in byron. Price is compatible with other places.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;1977795 said:


> Nope road trip to spy on bano.
> 
> Or just see mom.


Should of said something, would of had you over for a beer.....


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;1977795 said:


> Nope road trip to spy on bano.
> 
> Or just see mom.


should have said something, I would have had you over for a beer


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1977815 said:


> Have you ever cleaned the carbs on a Harley? Is it harder than anything else's carbs? (883)


shouldn't be any harder than any other motorcycle out there, I've never turn them apart on a Harley but I've torn them apart on many other bikes I wouldn't think there any different, what year 883


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1977893 said:


> The wife's that we are selling. It has sat two years...
> Put a new battery in it and never road it again. Just bought another one.
> Low throttle carb was bad back then.
> Have a guy coming to look next week.


what are you asking for it, I know if you guys are looking right now


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;1977926 said:


> 70%-90% chance of above normal temps huh? Should be a good week to follow up on unsigned lawn contracts...


going to spend the night tonight getting the last my contract put together then delivered tomorrow


----------



## banonea

my 97 Electra Glide is having heart surgery right now. somebody got it hot at some point before I bought it after they did the rebuild on the motor. piston rings are supposed to break if you flex them more than a 1/2", you can take the piston rings in the bike and twist them almost in a complete circle before they break. not what I was expecting to have to do to the bike that I'm trying to sell, but it's not costing me too much to have him go through and completely rebuild the top end. once I get it home after this, it gets tore apart and repainted


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1977948 said:


> shouldn't be any harder than any other motorcycle out there, i've never turn them apart on a harley but i've torn them apart on many other bikes i wouldn't think there any different, what year 883


2006 ..... 883Low


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1977961 said:


> 2006 ..... 883Low


not fuel injected?


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1977962 said:


> not fuel injected?


I guess I'm not sure...should it be? It has a really ruff spot at a certain throttle position.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Green Grass;1977880 said:


> Likes and Dislikes of the PJ Dump??
> 
> Come with a plug in for a charger and a tarp kit?


I like it, no complaints....Only wish to have got the low pro version.

It does come with a 120v plugin for a extension cord to plug into when sitting if needed, also it charges off the truck from the 7 way when hooked up.

Does a trap kit if you want, sits under the front bulkhead to protect it when rolled up.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1977932 said:


> I suppose I should start sending mine out.


Got ours sent out last Thursday/Friday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1977933 said:


> did that today. kind of slacking


I'm not too nervous. Have had 90% of the same customers for 15+ years. The other 10% will stay, some will go, some will be new, some old.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Forgot how much painting ceilings sucks.

I should just hire out painting.


----------



## NorthernProServ

NorthernProServ;1977964 said:


> I like it, no complaints....Only wish to have got the low pro version.
> 
> It does come with a 120v plugin for a extension cord to plug into when sitting if needed, also it charges off the truck from the 7 way when hooked up.
> 
> Does a trap kit if you want, sits under the front bulkhead to protect it when rolled up.


Speaking of my dump and trailer wiring issues.....just got a call from my uncle where we let the dump sit during the winter.

Running lights are all ON.....hmmmmmmm


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1977963 said:


> I guess I'm not sure...should it be? It has a really ruff spot at a certain throttle position.


it could be carbureted, to be honest I'm really not sure. I have only owned 2 Harleys in my entire life, all the other bikes have ever known have been metrics. you could check your spark plugs. if you haven't, change them for a new set, that may help. Have you ever done anything with the exhaust pipes or anything like that. If you have and you did not have the bike readjusted for the change in back pressure that could be causing your problem as well


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1977966 said:


> I'm not too nervous. Have had 90% of the same customers for 15+ years. The other 10% will stay, some will go, some will be new, some old.


This, all my customers from last year will stay, just send out emails in the next week.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1977966 said:


> I'm not too nervous. Have had 90% of the same customers for 15+ years. The other 10% will stay, some will go, some will be new, some old.


I am not either I know that I am doing all the same people as last year. Most have been with me for over 5 years and some will not send the contract back ever they will just call and say of course we are using you.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1977967 said:


> Forgot how much painting ceilings sucks.
> 
> I should just hire out painting.


that's why I use a spray gun, I can't stand using a roller


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1977942 said:


> Best place i have gotten trailers from is zephyr trailer sales in byron. Price is compatible with other places.


I bought a trailer there. Guy was a joke. Didn't know tandem trailers had licence plates and it was supposedly ran through his shop.. I get down the road (its dark) and the lights go out. Had to dodge cops for 20 miles on back roads. It blew all the fuses related to the trailer. Plug in was totally shot.


----------



## Green Grass

NorthernProServ;1977964 said:


> I like it, no complaints....Only wish to have got the low pro version.
> 
> It does come with a 120v plugin for a extension cord to plug into when sitting if needed, also it charges off the truck from the 7 way when hooked up.
> 
> Does a trap kit if you want, sits under the front bulkhead to protect it when rolled up.


why do you wish low pro??


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1977971 said:


> it could be carbureted, to be honest I'm really not sure. I have only owned 2 Harleys in my entire life, all the other bikes have ever known have been metrics. you could check your spark plugs. if you haven't, change them for a new set, that may help. Have you ever done anything with the exhaust pipes or anything like that. If you have and you did not have the bike readjusted for the change in back pressure that could be causing your problem as well


Pipes were on it when we bought it and I'd always ran fine until we got it out a few years ago. Hasn't been ridden since.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1977977 said:


> Pipes were on it when we bought it and I'd always ran fine until we got it out a few years ago. Hasn't been ridden since.


Just a shot in the dark but did you check the little fuel filter? It might be plugged beyond belief. Just a thought.


----------



## djagusch

Doughboy12;1977961 said:


> 2006 ..... 883Low


According to online specs it's a carb.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Green Grass;1977976 said:


> why do you wish low pro??


The few times jumping up into it, 8" lower would be nice along with the Billy Goat mounted on the front would be slightly easier to get to.

I know quality has a low pro version and loads a skid in/out of it....plus lower center of gravity.

I don't have a skid but I would not want to try loading it up into a regular one, let alone in the winter time. I have seen guys do it, but looks a little sketchy to me.


----------



## NorthernProServ

I think it was only like 4-500.00 more for the Low Pro also.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1977980 said:


> Just a shot in the dark but did you check the little fuel filter? It might be plugged beyond belief. Just a thought.


Runs fine wide open and at idle....good thought though. 
I'm 99% on a plugged jet. Just not real interested in ripping it apart.
I guess I will look at how hard it is to get out tomorrow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1977973 said:


> I am not either I know that I am doing all the same people as last year. Most have been with me for over 5 years and some will not send the contract back ever they will just call and say of course we are using you.


Bout the same here...


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1977975 said:


> I bought a trailer there. Guy was a joke. Didn't know tandem trailers had licence plates and it was supposedly ran through his shop.. I get down the road (its dark) and the lights go out. Had to dodge cops for 20 miles on back roads. It blew all the fuses related to the trailer. Plug in was totally shot.


I have bought 5 trailers there in 10 years, no problems. some of the guys there can be tater tots, but I deal with the owner only.....


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1977977 said:


> Pipes were on it when we bought it and I'd always ran fine until we got it out a few years ago. Hasn't been ridden since.


take it in and have a tune up done to it, also drain the gas and put some high octane in it and un it down the roar REAL FAST, it will clean it out.


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1977980 said:


> Just a shot in the dark but did you check the little fuel filter? It might be plugged beyond belief. Just a thought.


this as well. there is also a filter on the fuel shut off also. check your air filter as well, people forget them allot


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1977987 said:


> Runs fine wide open and at idle....good thought though.
> I'm 99% on a plugged jet. Just not real interested in ripping it apart.
> I guess I will look at how hard it is to get out tomorrow.


Its not hard, just take your time, have a clean spot on your bench and use the right screwdrivers on the jets. if you chip a piece off a jet, REPLACE IT. It will effect how it runs, made that mistake before......:angry:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1977990 said:


> I have bought 5 trailers there in 10 years, no problems. some of the guys there can be tater tots, but I deal with the owner only.....


I am pretty sure it was the owner. His wife or daughter did book work or something there. Older guy. This was in 07-08


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1977993 said:


> Its not hard, just take your time, have a clean spot on your bench and use the right screwdrivers on the jets. if you chip a piece off a jet, REPLACE IT. It will effect how it runs, made that mistake before......:angry:


Looks to be a good you tube of it.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1977999 said:


> I am pretty sure it was the owner. His wife or daughter did book work or something there. Older guy. This was in 07-08


They had a older salesman that was a puts there around that time as well. hard to say....


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1978002 said:


> Looks to be a good you tube of it.


Most important thing is take your time and keep track of all the parts. some of those jets can cost around $40.00 each and can be hard to find. you would think they have them in stock, but not always


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1978006 said:


> Most important thing is take your time and keep track of all the parts. some of those jets can cost around $40.00 each and can be hard to find. you would think they have them in stock, but not always


Thanks....I've done my dirt bike and 400ex a few times. 
Just hate to do it on something like this. 
Just my hang up I guess.


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1978007 said:


> Thanks....I've done my dirt bike and 400ex a few times.
> Just hate to do it on something like this.
> Just my hang up I guess.


o different, just bigger and a few more jets


----------



## banonea

Plow contracts are done. Now I just got to delver them tomorrow. going to try to sign few of them to multi year so I don't half to do this every year.....


----------



## CityGuy

34 cloudy 
Feels like 39


----------



## SnowGuy73

34° breezy overcast.


----------



## CityGuy

Day 1. Way early. See how this goes.


----------



## CityGuy

35° out.
Not to bad out.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1978031 said:


> Day 1. Way early. See how this goes.


I thought it was 2nd shift


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;1977982 said:


> The few times jumping up into it, 8" lower would be nice along with the Billy Goat mounted on the front would be slightly easier to get to.
> 
> I know quality has a low pro version and loads a skid in/out of it....plus lower center of gravity.
> 
> I don't have a skid but I would not want to try loading it up into a regular one, let alone in the winter time. I have seen guys do it, but looks a little sketchy to me.


I have a low pro also i wouldn't ever get the tall one after having the low pro


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1978004 said:


> They had a older salesman that was a puts there around that time as well. hard to say....


Wanted to stop in several times, but that time kinda ruined it for me. After I get back on track, maybe I'll stop in again.


----------



## Bill1090

31* partly cloudy.


----------



## Bill1090

Green Grass;1978035 said:


> I thought it was 2nd shift


Maybe getting training on 1st?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1978060 said:


> 31* partly cloudy.


36 and full sun here.


----------



## Bill1090

I see Novak has been talking some 70's for the week.


----------



## Bill1090

Now 36 and sunny.

And my time has switched.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1978031 said:


> Day 1. Way early. See how this goes.


Best of luck.... I hope you can hold this one down longer than the last one. :laughing:


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1978049 said:


> Wanted to stop in several times, but that time kinda ruined it for me. After I get back on track, maybe I'll stop in again.


Most every place a person goes, no matter what it is for, you can rin into tater tots even at the best shops the most part, i know what i am looking for when i shop for stuff and just need a person for pricing.


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;1978070 said:


> I see Novak has been talking some 70's for the week.


I hope not.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Next Tuesday.........


----------



## Bill1090

The question now is; will the warm weather hold?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1978087 said:


> The question now is; will the warm weather hold?


Yes. It's here to stay.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1978089 said:


> Yes. It's here to stay.


That's what you said when I asked about the Nov snow....:laughing:


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;1978100 said:


> That's what you said when I asked about the Nov snow....:laughing:


Well he wasn't wrong. I plowed 3 times in Nov. Only once in Dec but it was our 2nd biggest snowfall of the year I think. (A measly 3")


----------



## qualitycut

After that first snow in November i called for a few plow winter. Just like the winter a few years ago.


----------



## Bill1090

Up to 45 out with sun.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Bill1090;1978087 said:


> The question now is; will the warm weather hold?


Just heard March is going out like a lion, this is just a tease.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

MNsure Accused of Placing People on Medicaid Who Don't Qualify

http://kstp.com/news/stories/s3569204.shtml?cat=5

(Sent from KSTP)

How long until this just completely falls apart?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

NorthernProServ;1978149 said:


> Just heard March is going out like a lion, this is just a tease.


Is that wishful thinking?


----------



## NorthernProServ

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1978157 said:


> Is that wishful thinking?


Not sure, it's what I heard on the news this am.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Accu. had highs in the 30's the last week of march.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Anyone want to buy some bulk salt?


----------



## Ranger620

Drakeslayer;1978200 said:


> Anyone want to buy some bulk salt?


Fire sale price?


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1978157 said:


> Is that wishful thinking?


Well we will need a big storm for anything to stick. 60 by Friday.


----------



## qualitycut

This warm period could end temporarily the week of march 16th. In addition...the very dry weather pattern does not seem to end...with no major systems in site.


----------



## Greenery

Novak ~ "winter is NOT over"


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;1978113 said:


> Well he wasn't wrong. I plowed 3 times in Nov. Only once in Dec but it was our 2nd biggest snowfall of the year I think. (A measly 3")


No snow has stuck around all year and most certainly not the November snow....for us. Which was my question...in November.


----------



## MM&L

Anyone have good or bad experience doing lawn work for Commonbond Communities/ Housing?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Greenery;1978229 said:


> Novak ~ "winter is NOT over"


Ha, if he says so. I wonder what he sends out to his paying customers? I also think if offered a reduced or free trial to us would benefit him, maybe?


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1978229 said:


> Novak ~ "winter is NOT over"


Seen that, wonder why he thinks that.


----------



## Greenery

jimslawnsnow;1978281 said:


> Ha, if he says so. I wonder what he sends out to his paying customers? I also think if offered a reduced or free trial to us would benefit him, maybe?


I think he would be a wise man if he offered a one month free trial. I can't imagine it would cost him much if anything. If that free trial turns into a paying subscription, he wins.


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1978286 said:


> Seen that, wonder why he thinks that.


Maybe because spring doesn't start until the 20th? ☺


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Well I've been at the vet since 8:30 and just left the vet hospital. Our shepherd has a 2cm tumor on his spleen that is bleeding. Surgery is at 2 to remove his spleen and biopsy three noguls on his liver. $5k for everything and one day of recovery. $1k for every day of recovery after. He'll be 12 in May, can't not do the surgery. If it's malignant it doesn't sound good but you don't know until they take it out. He was just fine on Saturday running and playing fetch acting himself, dang fur kids. Sorry for the ramblings


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1978296 said:


> Well I've been at the vet since 8:30 and just left the vet hospital. Our shepherd has a 2cm tumor on his spleen that is bleeding. Surgery is at 2 to remove his spleen and biopsy three noguls on his liver. $5k for everything and one day of recovery. $1k for every day of recovery after. He'll be 12 in May, can't not do the surgery. If it's malignant it doesn't sound good but you don't know until they take it out


Sorry to hear that. Yea its impossible to turn down care to a dog. Like a kid


----------



## Doughboy12

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1978296 said:


> Well I've been at the vet since 8:30 and just left the vet hospital. Our shepherd has a 2cm tumor on his spleen that is bleeding. Surgery is at 2 to remove his spleen and biopsy three noguls on his liver. $5k for everything and one day of recovery. $1k for every day of recovery after. He'll be 12 in May, can't not do the surgery. If it's malignant it doesn't sound good but you don't know until they take it out. He was just fine on Saturday running and playing fetch acting himself, dang fur kids. Sorry for the ramblings


That bites... Best of luck.


----------



## banonea

MM&L;1978257 said:


> Anyone have good or bad experience doing lawn work for Commonbond Communities/ Housing?


I currently have one of them under contract in Rochester, always had my check on time never had any kind of concerns or issues with them.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;1978229 said:


> Novak ~ "winter is NOT over"


:laughing:


----------



## Greenery

Cafe...


----------



## Doughboy12

Not sure those are supposed to be touching...






Time to call the


----------



## TKLAWN

Greenery;1978324 said:


> Oh no, snapped axle?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Surgery went well no surprises , he had 2 liters of blood in his abdomen. He's already sitting and standing.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Greenery;1978324 said:


> Cafe...


Shackle or leaf spring break?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1978350 said:


> Surgery went well no surprises , he had 2 liters of blood in his abdomen. He's already sitting and standing.


Sounds like some good news


----------



## Ranger620

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1978296 said:


> Well I've been at the vet since 8:30 and just left the vet hospital. Our shepherd has a 2cm tumor on his spleen that is bleeding. Surgery is at 2 to remove his spleen and biopsy three noguls on his liver. $5k for everything and one day of recovery. $1k for every day of recovery after. He'll be 12 in May, can't not do the surgery. If it's malignant it doesn't sound good but you don't know until they take it out. He was just fine on Saturday running and playing fetch acting himself, dang fur kids. Sorry for the ramblings


You have my upmost respect:salute: for spending that kind of money on a dog that old. Most people would have just put the dog down or took it home till it passed away all the time suffering. Its never a fun decision hopefully he/she comes out on top and you can have several more years with the dog


----------



## fozzy

cbservicesllc;1977784 said:


> Central Trailer Sales has been giving me pretty good luck to this point


I will second that. I get all my rental trailers from Central Trailer Sales also.
They also do the DOT inspection on trailers there>


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1978035 said:


> I thought it was 2nd shift


Days this week. Then if it snows I will get moved to second. That only goes until April 1 anyway.


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;1978061 said:


> Maybe getting training on 1st?


This......


----------



## qualitycut

Muddy paw season again !!


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1978074 said:


> Best of luck.... I hope you can hold this one down longer than the last one. :laughing:


Be a lifer here. Love it already.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1978138 said:


> After that first snow in November i called for a few plow winter. Just like the winter a few years ago.


I think we're in some kinda cycle. Will be more next year to plow, then a big year again.


----------



## CityGuy

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1978155 said:


> MNsure Accused of Placing People on Medicaid Who Don't Qualify
> 
> http://kstp.com/news/stories/s3569204.shtml?cat=5
> 
> (Sent from KSTP)
> 
> How long until this just completely falls apart?


Soon as president screw up is gone.


----------



## CityGuy

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1978296 said:


> Well I've been at the vet since 8:30 and just left the vet hospital. Our shepherd has a 2cm tumor on his spleen that is bleeding. Surgery is at 2 to remove his spleen and biopsy three noguls on his liver. $5k for everything and one day of recovery. $1k for every day of recovery after. He'll be 12 in May, can't not do the surgery. If it's malignant it doesn't sound good but you don't know until they take it out. He was just fine on Saturday running and playing fetch acting himself, dang fur kids. Sorry for the ramblings


Sorry to hear. Hope for the best.


----------



## CityGuy

Greenery;1978324 said:


> Cafe...


Dogh........


----------



## CityGuy

53° partly sunny


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1978388 said:


> Be a lifer here. Love it already.


That sucks I am going to have to replace my mailbox every year now!!


----------



## Doughboy12

Green Grass;1978395 said:


> That sucks I am going to have to replace my mailbox every year now!!


Next door lady gets a new one every other year...blames the County plow and gets it free. I say avoid the hassle and put a good one in....wesport


----------



## Greenery

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1978352 said:


> Shackle or leaf spring break?


Leaf spring, luckily I was only a couple miles away. Wrapped a chain around it with a ratcheting binder and pulled it forward enough to get back.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Ranger620;1978365 said:


> You have my upmost respect:salute: for spending that kind of money on a dog that old. Most people would have just put the dog down or took it home till it passed away all the time suffering. Its never a fun decision hopefully he/she comes out on top and you can have several more years with the dog


He's my boy, he's ridden in the truck with me since he was a pup and been on more job sites than I can count. He really is a fur kid, we didn't think we could get pregnant but after 5 years and 7 IVF's it worked, before that we had come to the realization we'd only have the dogs. Fingers crossed now that it comes back benign, because I won't put him through chemo.


----------



## unit28

You know what this means. .....


WELL UPSTREAM...MODELS AND ENSEMBLES ARE SENDING A SIMILAR SIGNAL TO BRING INCREASING AMOUNTS OF TROUGH ENERGY/HEIGHT FALLS THROUGH THE ERN PACIFIC AND ACROSS THE NWRN US BY THE WEEKEND...SPREADING MODERATE TO TERRAIN ENHANCED SWATHS OF PCPN...BUT WITH ONLY ENOUGH COLD AIR FOR HIGH ELEVATION SNOWS. THIS SYSTEM AND LIGHTER PCPN POTENTIAL MAY DIG SEWD ACROSS THE N-CENTRAL US INTO EARLY NEXT WEEK AS A RIDGE BUILDS ALOFT UPSTREAM ACROSS THE WRN US IN RESPONSE TO AMPLE POTENITAL SYSTEM ACTIVITY BACK OVER THE E-CENTRAL PACIFIC.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1978395 said:


> That sucks I am going to have to replace my mailbox every year now!!


Yes you will.


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1978406 said:


> Next door lady gets a new one every other year...blames the County plow and gets it free. I say avoid the hassle and put a good one in....wesport


This. Swing away.


----------



## unit28

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1978411 said:


> He's my boy, he's ridden in the truck with me since he was a pup and been on more job sites than I can count. He really is a fur kid, we didn't think we could get pregnant but after 5 years and 7 IVF's it worked, before that we had come to the realization we'd only have the dogs. Fingers crossed now that it comes back benign, because I won't put him through chemo.


Best wishes to him

our 11 year old weimaraner has similar issues
Her pedigree is 100% field champion but she's never hunted
My wife's baby is a glorified house pet. LOL


----------



## mnlefty

unit28;1978413 said:


> You know what this means. .....


It might rain next week?


----------



## qualitycut

Kstp

The Outlook
Next week looks even warmer if that's possible. The jet stream is going to take on a look that's common in June or July, not March! Warmth from out West is expected to spread over much of the country, with highs in the mid 60s possible by the middle of the week. So you're asking yourself, "when's the other shoe going to drop?" March is like this most years, it'll tease you, and then shock you back to reality in a matter of days. I don't see it just yet, but I know that change is out there. We can count on a big drop in temperatures before the end of the month, but we might as well enjoy this while it's here.


----------



## unit28

mnlefty;1978422 said:


> It might rain next week?


This is what I'm thinking

sprinkles at bet
attm


----------



## banonea

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1978411 said:


> He's my boy, he's ridden in the truck with me since he was a pup and been on more job sites than I can count. *He really is a fur kid, we didn't think we could get pregnant but after 5 years and 7 IVF's it worked, before that we had come to the realization we'd only have the dogs*. Fingers crossed now that it comes back benign, because I won't put him through chemo.


My wife and I are in the same boat. she cannot have kids, been pregnant 5 times, all ended up being tubal pregnancy, first one almost killed her, came home and she was on the ground in pain. took her in and she had 2 1/2 pints of blood in her stomach. the tube exploded and destroyed both her tubs. we decided after the 5 one to have the doctor pull the plumbing. we have ad dogs & cats ever since. Had to put 2 cats and 1 dog to sleep because they were in so much pain and there was nothing we could do for them. got 3 cats and 1 dog now, they are our children.

you got my prayers for him......


----------



## banonea

unit28;1978419 said:


> Best wishes to him
> 
> our 11 year old weimaraner has similar issues
> Her pedigree is 100% field champion but she's never hunted
> *My wife's baby is a glorified house pet.* LOL


that is the way my husky is


----------



## Green Grass

Doughboy12;1978406 said:


> Next door lady gets a new one every other year...blames the County plow and gets it free. I say avoid the hassle and put a good one in....wesport


I have a county issued mailbox.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1978444 said:


> I have a county issued mailbox.


Your box is toast


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1978446 said:


> Your box is toast


Pictures............cause I know you know the rules!

When it happens of course....:waving:


----------



## CityGuy

53° partly cloudy


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1978448 said:


> Pictures............cause I know you know the rules!
> 
> When it happens of course....:waving:


Of course....


----------



## Green Grass

Doughboy12;1978448 said:


> Pictures............cause I know you know the rules!
> 
> When it happens of course....:waving:


 It will happen two years ago they hit it with a grader while doing the shoulder in the spring.


----------



## CityGuy

At baby class yeah.












So not excited for this.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1978453 said:


> It will happen two years ago they hit it with a grader while doing the shoulder in the spring.


Might get it yet this spring. New cat grader coming with joy sticks.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1978455 said:


> Might get it yet this spring. New cat grader coming with joy sticks.


No more grading in front of my house I have irrigation there.


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;1978454 said:


> At baby class yeah.
> 
> So not excited for this.


we never went not exactly rocket science but I feel for ya


----------



## Ranger620

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1978411 said:


> He's my boy, he's ridden in the truck with me since he was a pup and been on more job sites than I can count. He really is a fur kid, we didn't think we could get pregnant but after 5 years and 7 IVF's it worked, before that we had come to the realization we'd only have the dogs. Fingers crossed now that it comes back benign, because I won't put him through chemo.


This sounds like the wife and I to a tee only we gave up on the kids after 4 years and many many $$$$$$$$ never got the kids

Hoping your guy comes thru and the biopsy comes back with good results


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1978391 said:


> Soon as president screw up is gone.


But they're going to get millions more voters with all the illegals...


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;1978489 said:


> But they're going to get millions more voters with all the illegals...


...which is exactly why BO granted them amnesty. Secure the 2016 elections for the dems.


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;1978497 said:


> ...which is exactly why BO granted them amnesty. Secure the 2016 elections for the dems.


Did you see the idiot got caught on camera in a lie ant the press secretary had to step in?? Said he learned about hillary's use of the public e-mail account when they announced it in the press. He e-mailed her on that address. What an idiot


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1978458 said:


> No more grading in front of my house I have irrigation there.


Ha. It's going to be in your drive way.


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;1978466 said:


> we never went not exactly rocket science but I feel for ya


Same crap as my first responder basically.


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;1978499 said:


> Did you see the idiot got caught on camera in a lie ant the press secretary had to step in?? Said he learned about hillary's use of the public e-mail account when they announced it in the press. He e-mailed her on that address. What an idiot


Of course he lied. Remember when he said he'd have the most transparent administration in history? How's that working out?


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;1978501 said:


> Same crap as my first responder basically.


good times and if ya want drive that grader down here and grade the yard while your at it


----------



## banonea

Very quiet in here......


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;1978515 said:


> good times and if ya want drive that grader down here and grade the yard while your at it


That might be a little bit of a hike from up here.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1978458 said:


> No more grading in front of my house I have irrigation there.


Even more targets!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1978497 said:


> ...which is exactly why BO granted them amnesty. Secure the 2016 elections for the dems.


Precisely... and the cycle continues...


----------



## Bill1090

The roads are getting so bad my seat belt locked 10 times in about 20 miles from me bouncing around so much.


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;1978571 said:


> The roads are getting so bad my seat belt locked 10 times in about 20 miles from me bouncing around so much.


You should slow down a touch....:laughing:


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;1978572 said:


> You should slow down a touch....:laughing:


I backed er down to 80!

In all seriousness I did end up only going about 40. It's just terrible. The county is broke so there are places where it literally looks like a mini bomb went off in the road.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;1978572 said:


> You should slow down a touch....:laughing:


He must be getting driving lessons from bano


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1978576 said:


> He must be getting driving lessons from bano


I have been teaching........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1978575 said:


> I backed er down to 80!
> 
> In all seriousness I did end up only going about 40. It's just terrible. The county is broke so there are places where it literally looks like a mini bomb went off in the road.


Its like that everywhere I think. I have my seat belt on and still get air time going 25-30 or even less on city streets. We have a railroad track that's so bad I can't even go 5mph


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;1978577 said:


> I have been teaching........


You need to go buy an old car and enter a demolition derby. Seems you would fit right in!


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;1978578 said:


> Its like that everywhere I think. I have my seat belt on and still get air time going 25-30 or even less on city streets. We have a railroad track that's so bad I can't even go 5mph


I would hate to have a 1 ton driving on some of these roads. I'm surprised there are not more acidents.


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;1978579 said:


> You need to go buy an old car and enter a demolition derby. Seems you would fit right in!


been in a few. there is a video of my first, got a real bad concussion , didn't realize it, got hit hard enough from the rear it snapped the rear end, drive shaft and motor mounts on the car, head butted the steering wheel an was nocked out for about 10 seconds. got out of my car on the track and was PISSED at the guy that hit me. at the end of the race, I walked over to my mom and sister in the stands with a beer in my hand. was talking to them and the next thing I wobble then BOOM, hit the ground, camera goes blank......... when it comes back on, my mother is holding my head on the ground ( she was a RN for 25 years ) and the EMT were strapping me on a back board. bruised my brain the size of a silver dollar, cracked a DOT3 helmet in 2 pieces.......... wife was pissed


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;1978583 said:


> been in a few. there is a video of my first, got a real bad concussion , didn't realize it, got hit hard enough from the rear it snapped the rear end, drive shaft and motor mounts on the car, head butted the steering wheel an was nocked out for about 10 seconds. got out of my car on the track and was PISSED at the guy that hit me. at the end of the race, I walked over to my mom and sister in the stands with a beer in my hand. was talking to them and the next thing I wobble then BOOM, hit the ground, camera goes blank......... when it comes back on, my mother is holding my head on the ground ( she was a RN for 25 years ) and the EMT were strapping me on a back board. bruised my brain the size of a silver dollar, cracked a DOT3 helmet in 2 pieces.......... wife was pissed


What did you have for a car?

Also, we will need to see that video!


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;1978586 said:


> What did you have for a car?
> 
> Also, we will need to see that video!


1969 ford fairling ..... big ass boat


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;1978586 said:


> What did you have for a car?
> 
> Also, we will need to see that video!


I wish I had it. mom had it and not sure what happen to it after she passed away....


----------



## Deershack

This weather is playing havoc with my maple syrup collecting,


----------



## banonea

Deershack;1978591 said:


> This weather is playing havoc with my maple syrup collecting,


I bet........


----------



## Doughboy12

Deershack;1978591 said:


> This weather is playing havoc with my maple syrup collecting,


Is it running?


----------



## Deershack

Very slowly. Lack of freezing temps at night and temps around 40 in the day cause the "pumping" action to really slow if not stop.


----------



## Doughboy12

Still 42 down here.....


----------



## Deershack

Need it to drop below freezing at night and not get much above 45 during the day. Sap rises during the day and falls at night with those temps and the sap really flows. Plus if the warm weather continues, the buds will start to open and the sap changes taste and not to the better.


----------



## CityGuy

35° clear
Feels like 35°


----------



## SnowGuy73

35° calm clear.


----------



## CityGuy

35° Clear 
Feels like 34°


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1978558 said:


> Even more targets!!!


This.......


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;1978580 said:


> I would hate to have a 1 ton driving on some of these roads. I'm surprised there are not more acidents.


No hot mix yet so temporary is best we can do. I would bet in a week or to plants will start opening.


----------



## CityGuy

Day 2. Crack filling today.


----------



## Bill1090

36* and clear..


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1978625 said:


> Day 2. Crack filling today.


Teach you how to pull up your pants?


----------



## NorthernProServ

Green Grass;1978638 said:


> Teach you how to pull up your pants?


I was thinking a plumbers joke, ha.


----------



## Doughboy12

Harley carb cleaning complete....it was too easy. The video I was using was in Russian I think...it didn't matter I just needed the visual to know the order of dis-assembly.
Gas drained. New battery charging.
Plan on firing it up tonight.

Bano,
It is an 883L so it is for short people...$5,500. 2006 with very low miles.
Wife is 5'4" and the guy that is coming to look at it has a wife that is 5 foot.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1978638 said:


> Teach you how to pull up your pants?


Something like that.


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1978656 said:


> Harley carb cleaning complete....it was too easy. The video I was using was in Russian I think...it didn't matter I just needed the visual to know the order of dis-assembly.
> Gas drained. New battery charging.
> Plan on firing it up tonight.
> 
> Bano,
> It is an 883L so it is for short people...$5,500. 2006 with very low miles.
> Wife is 5'4" and the guy that is coming to look at it has a wife that is 5 foot.


Good deal. Let me know if it dont sell and i will talk to a few peopls i know


----------



## Polarismalibu

The Stacy kwick trip has some interesting people working there. Not sure I have ever seen so many face tattoos and rings before


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1978661 said:


> The Stacy kwick trip has some interesting people working there. Not sure I have ever seen so many face tattoos and rings before


What do you expect with it's location and proximity to housing?? Going sledding??


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1978666 said:


> What do you expect with it's location and proximity to housing?? Going sledding??


Yeah Good point. Going up to ride the wheeler.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Another $624 in tab fees. Still not done.....

I don't even own anything that big.

'spouse I better find those fertilizing license renewals for my PIN as well.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1978715 said:


> Another $624 in tab fees. Still not done.....
> 
> I don't even own anything that big.
> 
> 'spouse I better find those fertilizing license renewals for my PIN as well.


Got to send in my license fee this month as well


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1978715 said:


> Another $624 in tab fees. Still not done.....
> 
> I don't even own anything that big.
> 
> 'spouse I better find those fertilizing license renewals for my PIN as well.


Crap I forgot about the fertilizer license. Guess I better pay more money out.


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1978659 said:


> Good deal. Let me know if it dont sell and i will talk to a few peopls i know


Thanks, I will keep you posted.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1978732 said:


> Crap I forgot about the fertilizer license. Guess I better pay more money out.


Money bags.


----------



## CityGuy

Damn kettle won't keep up.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1978715 said:


> Another $624 in tab fees. Still not done.....
> 
> I don't even own anything that big.
> 
> 'spouse I better find those fertilizing license renewals for my PIN as well.


Ditto......


----------



## CityGuy

45° sunny
Breeze


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Making a run to Savage. Noon. 5 Guys in Dinkytown might be in play.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh, an Novak just said winter is over.


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1978743 said:


> Damn kettle won't keep up.


Its trying to tell you not to seal cracks yet. Cracks are 2-3 time wider than they will be in summer. Summer hit and every crack will be a bump. Just sayin'.

What kind of machine and did anyone heat a load before you started? You want to start with a fully heated load or it will never keep up.


----------



## Bill1090

Sunny and hot out. I suppose I should order a bagger within the next couple days.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone planning on hitting Fahey???


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1978715 said:


> Another $624 in tab fees. Still not done.....
> 
> I don't even own anything that big.
> 
> 'spouse I better find those fertilizing license renewals for my PIN as well.


One reason I wanted a 1 ton. Only $138 to renew tabs.

I also forgot to renew my fertilizer license, great, more fees.

The city of Champlin ran through with street sweepers this morning. We just need a good rain to get all the salt off the roads & it's go time!

I washed everything & put all winter stuff away on Saturday. I agree with Novak & don't think we'll have any more snow this season.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

$450 of my tab fees belong to the wife's Durango. Not even a write off.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1978767 said:


> Anyone planning on hitting Fahey???


What are the dates for the auctions?

I warned all of you on the last day for fert licenses to avoid the late fee.


----------



## banonea

Decided today is the day i try to guit smoking. Going to be using the gum to start. We will see, spent the last 30 years smoking about 2 packs a day.....


----------



## Ranger620

banonea;1978775 said:


> Decided today is the day i try to guit smoking. Going to be using the gum to start. We will see, spent the last 30 years smoking about 2 packs a day.....


I wish you luck. You can do itThumbs Up. I'm not or have never been a smoker. They say its one of the worst to quit.


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;1978777 said:


> I wish you luck. You can do itThumbs Up. I'm not or have never been a smoker. They say its one of the worst to quit.


it is, I've tried about five different times in the past


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

BossPlow614;1978770 said:


> The city of Champlin ran through with street sweepers this morning. We just need a good rain to get all the salt off the roads & it's go time!
> 
> I washed everything & put all winter stuff away on Saturday. I agree with Novak & don't think we'll have any more snow this season.


This morning I took the little one to "school" and saw two vettes a Porsche and a Ferrari guess it's clean enough for them


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;1978625 said:


> Da 2. Crack filling today.


So since your on "that" side instead of being in the traffic side let me ask you this (happend to me just the other day). Rogers was doing crack filling, they put out cones and as I'm driving buy the guy with the air thingy steps past the cones to my side and gives me a dirty look and some comment I couldnt hear. (thought I was plenty far away) So if you need that extra 2-4 feet why not just put the cones over that extra 2-4 feet. Not picking on you city guys (well maybe a little) but I got a single finger wave for that guy. 
Geez not sure why it bugs me so much but it did. Back to truck shopping. Almost done.... Maybe


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;1978783 said:


> So since your on "that" side instead of being in the traffic side let me ask you this (happend to me just the other day). Rogers was doing crack filling, they put out cones and as I'm driving buy the guy with the air thingy steps past the cones to my side and gives me a dirty look and some comment I couldnt hear. (thought I was plenty far away) So if you need that extra 2-4 feet why not just put the cones over that extra 2-4 feet. Not picking on you city guys (well maybe a little) but I got a single finger wave for that guy.
> Geez not sure why it bugs me so much but it did. Back to truck shopping. Almost done.... Maybe


Had the same thing happen to me..... almost tagged him with the mirror, at least I thought it was close. Probably no where near him and he didn't react at all but it sure did bug me.


----------



## banonea

Anyone looking to get out, here is your chance.....payupThumbs Up

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/bfs/4894500617.html


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1978775 said:


> Decided today is the day i try to guit smoking. Going to be using the gum to start. We will see, spent the last 30 years smoking about 2 packs a day.....


What are you going to use for a filter when you paint?


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1978801 said:


> What are you going to use for a filter when you paint?


Lol, half to get a mask......


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1978755 said:


> Its trying to tell you not to seal cracks yet. Cracks are 2-3 time wider than they will be in summer. Summer hit and every crack will be a bump. Just sayin'.
> 
> What kind of machine and did anyone heat a load before you started? You want to start with a fully heated load or it will never keep up.


Not sure on type. 
Yes started at 6, started using at around 930.
Trying to fill a large seam between concrete and asphalt so water can't get in.
Finally got her dialed in. Heat vent was too open.


----------



## albhb3

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1978780 said:


> This morning I took the little one to "school" and saw two vettes a Porsche and a Ferrari guess it's clean enough for them


well I will raise you an almost run over motorcyclist had a death wish


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1978783 said:


> So since your on "that" side instead of being in the traffic side let me ask you this (happend to me just the other day). Rogers was doing crack filling, they put out cones and as I'm driving buy the guy with the air thingy steps past the cones to my side and gives me a dirty look and some comment I couldnt hear. (thought I was plenty far away) So if you need that extra 2-4 feet why not just put the cones over that extra 2-4 feet. Not picking on you city guys (well maybe a little) but I got a single finger wave for that guy.
> Geez not sure why it bugs me so much but it did. Back to truck shopping. Almost done.... Maybe


All I can say is, his fault you hit him.if he can't stay in his "work zone" then he needs to go back to flagging school. 
I personally would have pulled over and asked for the supervisor.


----------



## CityGuy

61° sunny 
Breeze 
Beautiful out.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I sure hope it doesn't snow after this warm up. What pain with everything thawed out it would be


----------



## CityGuy

Saw a few farmers heading out into the fields today with the plows.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1978865 said:


> I sure hope it doesn't snow after this warm up. What pain with everything thawed out it would be


No doubt...


----------



## banonea

I will go on record saying there will be at least 1 more plowable snow fall this year......


----------



## albhb3

banonea;1978886 said:


> I will go on record saying there will be at least 1 more plowable snow fall this year......


that's it you need to start smoking its obviously hindered your ability to think clearly


----------



## Camden

CityGuy;1978873 said:


> Saw a few farmers heading out into the fields today with the plows.


No kidding? If it isn't still frozen, it's gotta be too wet....right???


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1978886 said:


> I will go on record saying there will be at least 1 more plowable snow fall this year......


I think so too. Likely May again.


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1978900 said:


> No kidding? If it isn't still frozen, it's gotta be too wet....right???


May have been heading to high unplowed from last year? Saw to deeres with chisel plows head down a gravel road around noon.


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;1978903 said:


> May have been heading to high unplowed from last year? Saw to deeres with chisel plows head doen a gravel road around noon.


Saw standing water in a lot of fields yet.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;1978902 said:


> I think so too. Likely May again.


Thank you by the way for the referral on the remodeling at your moms. I dont think she knows how expensive auto tinting windows are tho..... i know i didnt till today.


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;1978903 said:


> May have been heading to high unplowed from last year? Saw to deeres with chisel plows head down a gravel road around noon.


had to be still standing water as far south as cannon falls. Although the earliest my dad was planting oats was March 31st in wisco


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;1978903 said:


> May have been heading to high unplowed from last year? Saw to deeres with chisel plows head down a gravel road around noon.


Or could be moving to a different farm site


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Not sure if anyone said it yet but road restrictions go on tomorrow


----------



## albhb3

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1978926 said:


> Not sure if anyone said it yet but road restrictions go on tomorrow


ohhh goody


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

albhb3;1978838 said:


> well I will raise you an almost run over motorcyclist had a death wish


I've seen plenty of bikes out too. Most of them were riding like Dbags


----------



## banonea

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1978934 said:


> I've seen plenty of bikes out too. Most of them were riding like Dbags


This is true, but please watch out for those of us that know what we are doing. ......


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

banonea;1978936 said:


> This is true, but please watch out for those of us that know what we are doing. ......


Oh I do, I ride too. In my spare time


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1978926 said:


> Not sure if anyone said it yet but road restrictions go on tomorrow


Shouldnt last long


----------



## banonea

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1978940 said:


> Oh I do, I ride too.


Cool, what you ride....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1978936 said:


> This is true, but please watch out for those of us that know what we are doing. ......


Unfortunately there's more that are dbags than good riders. My employee rides and gets so pissed when we are out working that in worry he's going to get into a fist fight


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

banonea;1978942 said:


> Cool, what you ride....


Started life as a street glide. My brother is building another bike right now, it will be at the bike show in Furry Motorsports area. From what he told me it will be right in front when you come in the main doors. It'll be for sale
It'll be the ruby red one


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1978944 said:


> Unfortunately there's more that are dbags than good riders. My employee rides and gets so pissed when we are out working that in worry he's going to get into a fist fight


I will admit, I have ripped a couple of ****** canoes off their bikes and piss pounded at him right in the street


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1978941 said:


> Shouldnt last long


My guess is May 3rd. Just because they can.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1978969 said:


> My guess is May 3rd. Just because they can.


Hope not. Should be less 1 ft by now.


----------



## qualitycut

Atf cancels ban on green tip ammo


----------



## qualitycut

2-0 wild........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Who does what??

2006 Dodge Ram 2500, crew cab, 5.9 diesel (before emissions). 110k miles

Kbb says $17-22k on trade value under "good".

New Ram 3500 regular cab long box, about $31.5k. 

'06 has rust bubbles on rear fenders, dent in driver's door, dent in pass frton fender. None major, but probably $5k to fix everything. 

Truck is paid for. It's used daily in the summer. Not so bad that I'm ashamed to run it.

But, if you could trade for say, $13k difference, + $1500 taxes /license, put a $3,000 warranty on it, have 1 ton tabs, do you do it?

And no, don't need the " I wouldn't do it because it's a Dodge" comments.


----------



## cbservicesllc

albhb3;1978892 said:


> that's it you need to start smoking its obviously hindered your ability to think clearly


Ha! No doubt!


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1978926 said:


> Not sure if anyone said it yet but road restrictions go on tomorrow


Saw a lot of equipment moving today...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;1978969 said:


> My guess is May 3rd. Just because they can.


I would assume 30 days... Isn't that the minimum or something?


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1978985 said:


> Who does what??
> 
> 2006 Dodge Ram 2500, crew cab, 5.9 diesel (before emissions). 110k miles
> 
> Kbb says $17-22k on trade value under "good".
> 
> New Ram 3500 regular cab long box, about $31.5k.
> 
> '06 has rust bubbles on rear fenders, dent in driver's door, dent in pass frton fender. None major, but probably $5k to fix everything.
> 
> Truck is paid for. It's used daily in the summer. Not so bad that I'm ashamed to run it.
> 
> But, if you could trade for say, $13k difference, + $1500 taxes /license, put a $3,000 warranty on it, have 1 ton tabs, do you do it?
> 
> And no, don't need the " I wouldn't do it because it's a Dodge" comments.


Hmmm. Well I would ask myself how much is it to jump up to a 4500 or 5500 since you've been eyeing them up.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1978985 said:


> Who does what??
> 
> 2006 Dodge Ram 2500, crew cab, 5.9 diesel (before emissions). 110k miles
> 
> Kbb says $17-22k on trade value under "good".
> 
> New Ram 3500 regular cab long box, about $31.5k.
> 
> '06 has rust bubbles on rear fenders, dent in driver's door, dent in pass frton fender. None major, but probably $5k to fix everything.
> 
> Truck is paid for. It's used daily in the summer. Not so bad that I'm ashamed to run it.
> 
> But, if you could trade for say, $13k difference, + $1500 taxes /license, put a $3,000 warranty on it, have 1 ton tabs, do you do it?
> 
> And no, don't need the " I wouldn't do it because it's a Dodge" comments.


Seems reasonable to me... a new vehicle under warranty is almost proven to cost the same hourly as a used one that has maintenance issues from time to time...


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1978985 said:


> Who does what??
> 
> 2006 Dodge Ram 2500, crew cab, 5.9 diesel (before emissions). 110k miles
> 
> Kbb says $17-22k on trade value under "good".
> 
> New Ram 3500 regular cab long box, about $31.5k.
> 
> '06 has rust bubbles on rear fenders, dent in driver's door, dent in pass frton fender. None major, but probably $5k to fix everything.
> 
> Truck is paid for. It's used daily in the summer. Not so bad that I'm ashamed to run it.
> 
> But, if you could trade for say, $13k difference, + $1500 taxes /license, put a $3,000 warranty on it, have 1 ton tabs, do you do it?
> 
> And no, don't need the " I wouldn't do it because it's a Dodge" comments.


I could most likely do the body work on that for around $1000.00 if you need it done. I would say about a week is what i would need it for.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1978910 said:


> Thank you by the way for the referral on the remodeling at your moms. I dont think she knows how expensive auto tinting windows are tho..... i know i didnt till today.


No problem. Did she talk to you about the front patio concrete?


----------



## CityGuy

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1978926 said:


> Not sure if anyone said it yet but road restrictions go on tomorrow


Thursday at 1201 pm to be exact.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1978941 said:


> Shouldnt last long


Can go up to 90 per state statue.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1978995 said:


> Hmmm. Well I would ask myself how much is it to jump up to a 4500 or 5500 since you've been eyeing them up.


5500 isn't in the works right now.

Gotta get a buiiding. That's what's holding me back on the truck.

Do I take the $300 payment for 4 years on the trade and put it towards a building?

Priced out a 40x63x14 at Menards in the ad. That was $16.5k. After tax about $17.3 or roughly $7 / sq ft.

That puts my 40x50 at about $15k after tax for the materials.

Then I need to find someone to put it up.

$25k over 10 years is $278 per month. I would save that each month just having a roof over my head to do stuff on rain days, keep equipment out of the weather, etc.

Maybe I end up doing both?


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;1979005 said:


> No problem. Did she talk to you about the front patio concrete?


Not yet. She lost her voice when i was there yesterday. I am going to email her tonight and see if we can meet on Friday.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1978985 said:


> Who does what??
> 
> 2006 Dodge Ram 2500, crew cab, 5.9 diesel (before emissions). 110k miles
> 
> Kbb says $17-22k on trade value under "good".
> 
> New Ram 3500 regular cab long box, about $31.5k.
> 
> '06 has rust bubbles on rear fenders, dent in driver's door, dent in pass frton fender. None major, but probably $5k to fix everything.
> 
> Truck is paid for. It's used daily in the summer. Not so bad that I'm ashamed to run it.
> 
> But, if you could trade for say, $13k difference, + $1500 taxes /license, put a $3,000 warranty on it, have 1 ton tabs, do you do it?
> 
> And no, don't need the " I wouldn't do it because it's a Dodge" comments.


I would do it with the lifetime warranty.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1979012 said:


> Not yet. She lost her voice when i was there yesterday. I am going to email her tonight and see if we can meet on Friday.


It's sloping toward the garage and the gap is getting big. In my opinion the down spout needs to be moved but not sure how/where. It may have to go under walk and out into yard.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1979010 said:


> 5500 isn't in the works right now.
> 
> Gotta get a buiiding. That's what's holding me back on the truck.
> 
> Do I take the $300 payment for 4 years on the trade and put it towards a building?
> 
> Priced out a 40x63x14 at Menards in the ad. That was $16.5k. After tax about $17.3 or roughly $7 / sq ft.
> 
> That puts my 40x50 at about $15k after tax for the materials.
> 
> Then I need to find someone to put it up.
> 
> $25k over 10 years is $278 per month. I would save that each month just having a roof over my head to do stuff on rain days, keep equipment out of the weather, etc.
> 
> Maybe I end up doing both?


Do the truck now and the building later summer.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1979010 said:


> 5500 isn't in the works right now.
> 
> Gotta get a buiiding. That's what's holding me back on the truck.
> 
> Do I take the $300 payment for 4 years on the trade and put it towards a building?
> 
> Priced out a 40x63x14 at Menards in the ad. That was $16.5k. After tax about $17.3 or roughly $7 / sq ft.
> 
> That puts my 40x50 at about $15k after tax for the materials.
> 
> Then I need to find someone to put it up.
> 
> $25k over 10 years is $278 per month. I would save that each month just having a roof over my head to do stuff on rain days, keep equipment out of the weather, etc.
> 
> Maybe I end up doing both?


Do both... go big or go home! Thumbs Up

One of these days when I promote with the FD and don't need to worry about responding to a certain station I want to move to a couple acres and have a shop there... I'd rather pay myself the rent...


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;1979016 said:


> It's sloping toward the garage and the gap is getting big. In my opinion the down spout needs to be moved but not sure how/where. It may have to go under walk and out into yard.


I will look at it when we meet


----------



## CityGuy

Goal.................


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1979010 said:


> 5500 isn't in the works right now.
> 
> Gotta get a buiiding. That's what's holding me back on the truck.
> 
> Do I take the $300 payment for 4 years on the trade and put it towards a building?
> 
> Priced out a 40x63x14 at Menards in the ad. That was $16.5k. After tax about $17.3 or roughly $7 / sq ft.
> 
> That puts my 40x50 at about $15k after tax for the materials.
> 
> Then I need to find someone to put it up.
> 
> $25k over 10 years is $278 per month. I would save that each month just having a roof over my head to do stuff on rain days, keep equipment out of the weather, etc.
> 
> Maybe I end up doing both?


Ok. My perspective is this (remember I only have a small operation still trying to grow) I would build the shop with the money instead of the truck. Not having anywhere to work on equipment sucks. Also I would help keep some money in your pocket since you hopefully wouldn't need to send stuff out for repairs. That 5.9 probably won't lose much value in the 4 years it would take to pay on the shop since there are hard core diesel guys that are desperately wanting pre-emission diesels.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1979023 said:


> I will look at it when we meet


Sounds good. Thanks again for all the hard work.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;1979025 said:


> Ok. My perspective is this (remember I only have a small operation still trying to grow) I would build the shop with the money instead of the truck. Not having anywhere to work on equipment sucks. Also I would help keep some money in your pocket since you hopefully wouldn't need to send stuff out for repairs. That 5.9 probably won't lose much value in the 4 years it would take to pay on the shop since there are hard core diesel guys that are desperately wanting pre-emission diesels.
> 
> Just my thoughts.


That's a pretty good point...


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;1979026 said:


> Sounds good. Thanks again for all the hard work.


Anything for you mom, I love her. She is a great lady.


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1979004 said:


> I could most likely do the body work on that for around $1000.00 if you need it done. I would say about a week is what i would need it for.


Why dont you buy my 350, needs a little body work. Good running truck.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1978985 said:


> Who does what??
> 
> 2006 Dodge Ram 2500, crew cab, 5.9 diesel (before emissions). 110k miles
> 
> Kbb says $17-22k on trade value under "good".
> 
> New Ram 3500 regular cab long box, about $31.5k.
> 
> '06 has rust bubbles on rear fenders, dent in driver's door, dent in pass frton fender. None major, but probably $5k to fix everything.
> 
> Truck is paid for. It's used daily in the summer. Not so bad that I'm ashamed to run it.
> 
> But, if you could trade for say, $13k difference, + $1500 taxes /license, put a $3,000 warranty on it, have 1 ton tabs, do you do it?
> 
> And no, don't need the " I wouldn't do it because it's a Dodge" comments.


If the truck gives you no troubles and hasn't been picking away at your pocket book in repairs I'd keep it. Mine are older and paid off. And probably in worse shape and you no what I'm doing. I still haven't committed to that 2500. Get the building built while your trucks are paid for then when you recover from that your trucks will be in need of replacing. If you wait it will just turn into another truck. I would bet that truck will run everyday for another 5 years with minimal trouble. Get the rut fixed and your good


----------



## Drakeslayer

CityGuy;1979006 said:


> Wednesday at 1201 am to be exact.


Fixed it for us metro guys:waving:


----------



## CityGuy

Drakeslayer;1979037 said:


> Fixed it for us metro guys:waving:


We were told at work pm. That supposedly is when state is putting them on. We're not signing until thursday morning.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1979010 said:


> 5500 isn't in the works right now.
> 
> Gotta get a buiiding. That's what's holding me back on the truck.
> 
> Do I take the $300 payment for 4 years on the trade and put it towards a building?
> 
> Priced out a 40x63x14 at Menards in the ad. That was $16.5k. After tax about $17.3 or roughly $7 / sq ft.
> 
> That puts my 40x50 at about $15k after tax for the materials.
> 
> Then I need to find someone to put it up.
> 
> $25k over 10 years is $278 per month. I would save that each month just having a roof over my head to do stuff on rain days, keep equipment out of the weather, etc.
> 
> Maybe I end up doing both?


Hello :waving: I need to buy a truck too. I'll get it put up for ya. Plus I gota get my schedule filled this summer


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;1979041 said:


> We were told at work pm. That supposedly is when state is putting them on. We're not signing until thursday morning.


Spring road weight restrictions will go into effect on Wright County highways beginning Thursday, March 12, 2015 at 12:00 noon. The 2015 Weight Restriction Map is attached for your reference. Please call the Hwy Dept with any questions (763.682.7383).


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1979031 said:


> Why dont you buy my 350, needs a little body work. Good running truck.


Got all the trucks i need right now. What is it and i will pass the word around


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1979025 said:


> Ok. My perspective is this (remember I only have a small operation still trying to grow) I would build the shop with the money instead of the truck. Not having anywhere to work on equipment sucks. Also I would help keep some money in your pocket since you hopefully wouldn't need to send stuff out for repairs. That 5.9 probably won't lose much value in the 4 years it would take to pay on the shop since there are hard core diesel guys that are desperately wanting pre-emission diesels.
> 
> Just my thoughts.


Those are pretty much my thoughts too.

Obviously with an '06 truck at 110k miles, we're running about 13, 14 thousand miles per year.

I can run it for another 7, 15 years old, and we'd be at about 200,000 miles, and guys are still asking $13-14k for those trucks. Hopefully by then someone hits my truck and their insurance fixes my truck in spots.

The 5.9 is a gold mine right now. And new trucks will always be discounted at the end of the winter season.

Get the building up, find the money it's saving me, put it into the building to get it finished, etc., then worry about a 5500. By that time my '13 and '14 should be paid for, then I can buy whatever I want.


----------



## Ranger620

Wild kicking some butt plus the jets are loosing right now to the bluesThumbs 4-3 blues. If they end up loosing thats a 4 point swing for us


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Also, my slab I've had poured since '08, 95% sure I don't have footings under it, so I need to build a pole building, instead of a stick built garage.

Sure, I could pour footings and extend the floor, but that's not cost effective.


----------



## Bill1090

Only a high of 45 for next Tuesday. Uh oh.


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1979046 said:


> Got all the trucks i need right now. What is it and i will pass the word around


01 250 with a v10 would be a good truck to flip since your handy


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1979054 said:


> Also, my slab I've had poured since '08, 95% sure I don't have footings under it, so I need to build a pole building, instead of a stick built garage.
> 
> Sure, I could pour footings and extend the floor, but that's not cost effective.


I'd have to think about it. I would stick build if you can. Did you put in rebar??


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1978985 said:


> Who does what??
> 
> 2006 Dodge Ram 2500, crew cab, 5.9 diesel (before emissions). 110k miles
> 
> Kbb says $17-22k on trade value under "good".
> 
> New Ram 3500 regular cab long box, about $31.5k.
> 
> '06 has rust bubbles on rear fenders, dent in driver's door, dent in pass frton fender. None major, but probably $5k to fix everything.
> 
> Truck is paid for. It's used daily in the summer. Not so bad that I'm ashamed to run it.
> 
> But, if you could trade for say, $13k difference, + $1500 taxes /license, put a $3,000 warranty on it, have 1 ton tabs, do you do it?
> 
> And no, don't need the " I wouldn't do it because it's a Dodge" comments.


Keep the trucks!

Sure new is nice but if they are getting the job done and are not money pits then put your money somewhere else.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;1979055 said:


> Only a high of 45 for next Tuesday. Uh oh.


Still at or above average


----------



## Drakeslayer

CityGuy;1979041 said:


> We were told at work pm. That supposedly is when state is putting them on. We're not signing until thursday morning.


http://www.mrr.dot.state.mn.us/research/seasonal_load_limits/sllindex.asp


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1979054 said:


> Also, my slab I've had poured since '08, 95% sure I don't have footings under it, so I need to build a pole building, instead of a stick built garage.
> 
> Sure, I could pour footings and extend the floor, but that's not cost effective.


You most likely pour ed a floating slab with rebar. 4 inches with it flared out on the sides. Unless whoever poured it hated you.

You pour concrete for pole sheds after its built not before. Of course unless the guy doing it hated you.

So what I'm saying is stick build the thing. You might need to lay one course of block so the wood doesn't sit in water. Is the slab slightly sloped for drainage?


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;1979057 said:


> I'd have to think about it. I would stick build if you can. Did you put in rebar??


Why do you have a preference of stick building over post frame? Is it for insulation? Easier to build maybe?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1978975 said:


> Atf cancels ban on green tip ammo


Awesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ranger620

Bill1090;1979067 said:


> Why do you have a preference of stick building over post frame? Is it for insulation? Easier to build maybe?


Correct. Post frame is cheaper to put up but if you plan on finishing it off you need to frame in the walls and the ceiling to hold the rock plus insulation so you basically put up the walls twice


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1979056 said:


> 01 250 with a v10 would be a good truck to flip since your handy


What do you need for it


----------



## djagusch

Bill1090;1979067 said:


> Why do you have a preference of stick building over post frame? Is it for insulation? Easier to build maybe?


If insulating it costs the same. Stick build is stonger in general. Pole sheds are great economical way to build storage stuctures.


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1979071 said:


> What do you need for it


Open to offers 151k miles.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1979075 said:


> Open to offers 151k miles.


Let me think about it. I got a 18' lawn care trailer to pick up first.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1979065 said:


> You most likely pour ed a floating slab with rebar. 4 inches with it flared out on the sides. Unless whoever poured it hated you.
> 
> You pour concrete for pole sheds after its built not before. Of course unless the guy doing it hated you.
> 
> So what I'm saying is stick build the thing. You might need to lay one course of block so the wood doesn't sit in water. Is the slab slightly sloped for drainage?


No slope, can't remember on the rebar.

I will say we had wood stacked on the whole thing, the whole 40x50' x 12' high, and it didn't crack or sink, so I'm thinking it's in there with the rebar, or screen.

Just can't remember.

I'm 90% sure there's no footings. I'm waiting for a thaw so I can dig down along the side.


----------



## Bill1090

djagusch;1979072 said:


> If insulating it costs the same. Stick build is stonger in general. Pole sheds are great economical way to build storage stuctures.


Gotcha. I guess I was thinking with a pole shed, you could put the pink foam board up and then just put some 2x4s horizontal on the posts so you had something to screw the Sheetrock to.


----------



## Ranger620

djagusch;1979072 said:


> If insulating it costs the same. Stick build is stonger in general. Pole sheds are great economical way to build storage stuctures.


Insulating costs the same but its a pain to put it up. You have 9' in between poles so you need something there plus if you wanna finish it you need something to screw the rock to so you end up building walls any way plus you have to frame the ceiling in as trusses are 9' on center. Or you need to use pole barn steel on the inside at $130 per sheet and still need studs to screw to.
Stick frame once its up insulate and rock away.
Plus stick frame is more mice resistant when put on block imo


----------



## NorthernProServ

Bill1090;1979055 said:


> Only a high of 45 for next Tuesday. Uh oh.


I see a couple 30 's by the end of next week


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1979077 said:


> Let me think about it. I got a 18' lawn care trailer to pick up first.


Bring your brother.

Stop at quality's pick him up and his truck. Bring quality with you, and his truck, then pick up my 18' for you, my 16' for him.

Drop him off at his place, with his trailer, and you and your brother head back to Rochester.

See?? Works out perfect!!!


----------



## Ranger620

Bill1090;1979080 said:


> Gotcha. I guess I was thinking with a pole shed, you could put the pink foam board up and then just put some 2x4s horizontal on the posts so you had something to screw the Sheetrock to.


2" thick foam is only r-10 you would want 2 layers in the walls and it $40 per 4x8 sheet


----------



## banonea

Wife has decided to quit smoking with me so that will help.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1979087 said:


> Bring your brother.
> 
> Stop at quality's pick him up and his truck. Bring quality with you, and his truck, then pick up my 18' for you, my 16' for him.
> 
> Drop him off at his place, with his trailer, and you and your brother head back to Rochester.
> 
> See?? Works out perfect!!!


May as well make a week end of it camp out get a pig and bbq it with some beer. Just make sure all materials for the garage are thereThumbs Up


----------



## Ranger620

banonea;1979090 said:


> Wife has decided to quit smoking with me so that will help.


Or you will kill each other:laughing: sorry had to do it


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;1979092 said:


> May as well make a week end of it camp out get a pig and bbq it with some beer. Just make sure all materials for the garage are thereThumbs Up


I sure between you and I we could have the framework up in a weekend.....


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;1979096 said:


> Or you will kill each other:laughing: sorry had to do it


Hope not, she is a better shot than me.....lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1979070 said:


> Correct. Post frame is cheaper to put up but if you plan on finishing it off you need to frame in the walls and the ceiling to hold the rock plus insulation so you basically put up the walls twice


True, but a pole building can get me storage and a dry work environment.

I can frame in the walls down the road if I ever get to doing the inside.

Plus, no one will be inspecting the inside down the road as far as they know.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

banonea;1979090 said:


> Wife has decided to quit smoking with me so that will help.


Good luck to you both, the wife used chantix 7 years ago


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1979087 said:


> Bring your brother.
> 
> Stop at quality's pick him up and his truck. Bring quality with you, and his truck, then pick up my 18' for you, my 16' for him.
> 
> Drop him off at his place, with his trailer, and you and your brother head back to Rochester.
> 
> See?? Works out perfect!!!


Got to find the funds first....


----------



## djagusch

Ranger620;1979081 said:


> Insulating costs the same but its a pain to put it up. You have 9' in between poles so you need something there plus if you wanna finish it you need something to screw the rock to so you end up building walls any way plus you have to frame the ceiling in as trusses are 9' on center. Or you need to use pole barn steel on the inside at $130 per sheet and still need studs to screw to.
> Stick frame once its up insulate and rock away.
> Plus stick frame is more mice resistant when put on block imo


That is what I was getting at without the details. If you plan on insulating it the advantage of the pole shed is gone as the price is the same vs stickbuilt.


----------



## banonea

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1979103 said:


> Good luck to you both, the wife used chantix 7 years ago


Thought about chantix, but have had a couple of friends that used it that had really messed up dreams. one was killing his girlfriend in his sleep


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;1979090 said:


> Wife has decided to quit smoking with me so that will help.


God's speed to ya. You might want to hide your guns from her.


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;1979088 said:


> 2" thick foam is only r-10 you would want 2 layers in the walls and it $40 per 4x8 sheet


 Well it seemed like a good idea in my head.


----------



## Ranger620

djagusch;1979105 said:


> That is what I was getting at without the details. If you plan on insulating it the advantage of the pole shed is gone as the price is the same vs stickbuilt.


Yup we were on the same pageThumbs Up


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;1979106 said:


> Thought about chantix, but have had a couple of friends that used it that had really messed up dreams. one was killing his girlfriend in his sleep


 Problem solved don't get a girlfriend! Besides the wife would kill you If you had one!


----------



## Ranger620

Bill1090;1979111 said:


> Well it seemed like a good idea in my head.


8' high walls you would need roughly 100 sheets. Thats $5000. 
We use it under slabs when we do in floor heat or under sidewalks or driveways when we pour over poor quality base. We dig out 12" put in 2" foam and 10" of class 5 and that stops heaving and cracking of sidewalks. It costs more and most wont pay it but if you have problems with base its an easy way to fix it instead if digging to china and filling that back in.


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;1979119 said:


> Problem solved don't get a girlfriend! Besides the wife would kill you If you had one!


That depends. If you tell the wife the girlfriend is moving in and she'll take care of all the cooking, cleaning, laundry and what not she may change her mind???? Just a thought. Of course she may keep the girlfriend and kick you out that could happen


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;1979119 said:


> Problem solved don't get a girlfriend! Besides the wife would kill you If you had one!


Had one, she almost killed her.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1979081 said:


> Insulating costs the same but its a pain to put it up. You have 9' in between poles so you need something there plus if you wanna finish it you need something to screw the rock to so you end up building walls any way plus you have to frame the ceiling in as trusses are 9' on center. Or you need to use pole barn steel on the inside at $130 per sheet and still need studs to screw to.
> Stick frame once its up insulate and rock away.
> Plus stick frame is more mice resistant when put on block imo


Makes sense... I had to build walls along the exterior walls for my office at the shop for that reason...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS -

Did such a hack job last year on my blacktop patching, my customer called today wondering how soon I could do more.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

banonea;1979106 said:


> Thought about chantix, but have had a couple of friends that used it that had really messed up dreams. one was killing his girlfriend in his sleep


She said it did give her crazy dreams but it worked

Did anyone see parts of the east coast are going to get upto 1.5" of rain


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So really, between a stick building and a pole building, there's not much difference.

A pole building goes up quicker, since you're not putting 2x4 (6) every 16". Should techincally be cheap to BUILD.

Stick building will take longer to build, so labor cost is higher, and up front cost is higher for studs every 16".

However, down the road, you're going to pay more to get the pole building insulated, because you have to build the walls, and frame in the ceiling.

If I'm confident in my carpentry skills, then I can save the money, as a month like this, with little work and a little extra cash, I could do the work myself.

So I'm leaning pole building.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1979133 said:


> SSS -
> 
> Did such a hack job last year on my blacktop patching, my customer called today wondering how soon I could do more.


Forget SSS what does he know just get some cold patch. It's all the same


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1979138 said:


> Forget SSS what does he know just get some cold patch. It's all the same


Didnt lwmr do some patching last year?


----------



## banonea

I hope this gum i a sugar free or i will need to diet after I quit....


----------



## NorthernProServ

http://acculawnsystems.com/pricing1/

Email I got.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1979139 said:


> Didnt lwmr do some patching last year?


Apparently, according to some, no, I did not.


----------



## Ranger620

So as long as we were talking building and kinda codes. New code for windows has come out. Not sure how well this one is going to go over and how I am going to explain this to customers. I have 15 windows this spring to do, I talked to my customer last year and they wanna go ahead with it now with this new code I hope they dont change their mind. 
New code is any window that opens and is more than 6' off the ground can only open 4" it will have to have a stop put on it which adds cost.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1979133 said:


> SSS -
> 
> Did such a hack job last year on my blacktop patching, my customer called today wondering how soon I could do more.


If they did it right they might not need to do more this year. Send me their address so I can take the owner off my mailing list. Looks like I could save 30¢ on that one. #Lost cause #Bandaids never last #patches on patches on patches on patches on patches #sounds like they are ready to sealcoat....that'll fix everything #just messing with ya.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1979148 said:


> So as long as we were talking building and kinda codes. New code for windows has come out. Not sure how well this one is going to go over and how I am going to explain this to customers. I have 15 windows this spring to do, I talked to my customer last year and they wanna go ahead with it now with this new code I hope they dont change their mind.
> New code is any window that opens and is more than 6' off the ground can only open 4" it will have to have a stop put on it which adds cost.


Wow..........

Is there a restriction for what the height of the floor?


----------



## Deershack

I wanted to put up a pole building until I found out the City wont approve a storage building with verticle siding. Has to look like a reg garage. Cost of a pole building with frame work for garage siding was too much.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1979143 said:


> Apparently, according to some, no, I did not.


You did! At the time I could not see how dabbling in asphalt would make you any money but I guess I was wrong. I'm all for it, its not like your taking customers away form me. This type of property I avoid like the plague. I say go for it!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1979148 said:


> So as long as we were talking building and kinda codes. New code for windows has come out. Not sure how well this one is going to go over and how I am going to explain this to customers. I have 15 windows this spring to do, I talked to my customer last year and they wanna go ahead with it now with this new code I hope they dont change their mind.
> New code is any window that opens and is more than 6' off the ground can only open 4" it will have to have a stop put on it which adds cost.


Wait, what???

What happens if there is a fire???


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1979154 said:


> Wait, what???
> 
> What happens if there is a fire???


We go through the window!


----------



## Bill1090

cbservicesllc;1979154 said:


> Wait, what???
> 
> What happens if there is a fire???


Break it open!

Edit: Wait a sec. How would the owners inside break it open to get out?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1979155 said:


> We go through the window!


Guess we'll get to break more stuff if we need to get an occupant out!


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;1979148 said:


> So as long as we were talking building and kinda codes. New code for windows has come out. Not sure how well this one is going to go over and how I am going to explain this to customers. I have 15 windows this spring to do, I talked to my customer last year and they wanna go ahead with it now with this new code I hope they dont change their mind.
> New code is any window that opens and is more than 6' off the ground can only open 4" it will have to have a stop put on it which adds cost.


Is that a state code or just local?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;1979156 said:


> Break it open!


Obviously... but I more meant from a civilian secondary escape standpoint...


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;1979148 said:


> So as long as we were talking building and kinda codes. New code for windows has come out. Not sure how well this one is going to go over and how I am going to explain this to customers. I have 15 windows this spring to do, I talked to my customer last year and they wanna go ahead with it now with this new code I hope they dont change their mind.
> New code is any window that opens and is more than 6' off the ground can only open 4" it will have to have a stop put on it which adds cost.


How will that work for fire windows?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;1979156 said:


> Break it open!
> 
> Edit: Wait a sec. How would the owners inside break it open to get out?


Now you see where I was going...


----------



## Bill1090

cbservicesllc;1979159 said:


> Obviously... but I more meant from a civilian secondary escape standpoint...


I edited my post. I don't think I would feel comfortable with those windows in my home.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1979150 said:


> Wow..........
> 
> Is there a restriction for what the height of the floor?


Restrictions from the floor remain the same which is any window within 18" of the floor must be tempered and any egerss window cant be more than 46" (i think) off the floor at the bottom of the glass


cbservicesllc;1979154 said:


> Wait, what???
> 
> What happens if there is a fire???


Egress is still same size firefighters just have to brake the glass and I guess they figure 6' is to high to jump from.
Honestly ticks me off. The code came out cause of those kids falling from apt building windows. I get that, make it be a story code should be for apts only say 2 stories and up not residential


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;1979155 said:


> We go through the window!


No way it last long......


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;1979163 said:


> I edited my post. I don't think I would feel comfortable with those windows in my home.


Agreed... a fire escape ladder isn't even a realistic possibility in this scenario...


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1979097 said:


> I sure between you and I we could have the framework up in a weekend.....


Count me in....I have tools. No skills, but tools. :laughing:


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;1979164 said:


> Restrictions from the floor remain the same which is any window within 18" of the floor must be tempered and any egerss window cant be more than 46" (i think) off the floor at the bottom of the glass
> 
> Egress is still same size firefighters just have to brake the glass and I guess they figure 6' is to high to jump from.
> Honestly ticks me off. The code came out cause of those kids falling from apt building windows. I get that, make it be a story code should be for apts only say 2 stories and up not residential


 I will lay money now, the locks last long enough for inspection than home owners will be removing them.......Thumbs Up


----------



## Ranger620

banonea;1979158 said:


> Is that a state code or just local?


State code new this year. We are adopting the 2012 irc up from the 2006 and this is one of the new codes the state added in. I dont know how well it will go over and if it will get kicked under the rug. I would think inspectors would say the same thing you guys are. What about getting out during a fire?? 
2012 INTERNATIONAL RESIDENTIAL CODE
WINDOW FALL PROTECTION
Exceptions:
1.
Windows whose openings will not allow a 4
-
i
nch
-
diameter (102 mm)
sphere to pass through the opening when the opening is in its largest
opened position.
2.
Openings that are provided with window fall prevention devices that
c
o
mply with ASTM F 2090.
3.
Windows that are provided with window opening control devices that
c
o
mply with Section R312.2.2.
4.
Replacement windows.
R312.2.2 Window opening control devices.
(not amended)


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1979168 said:


> Count me in....I have tools. No skills, but tools.


Grunt labor don't take tools , just strong back and week mind....... you'll fit right in. :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Ranger620

Dont know why it did that


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;1979121 said:


> 8' high walls you would need roughly 100 sheets. Thats $5000.
> We use it under slabs when we do in floor heat or under sidewalks or driveways when we pour over poor quality base. We dig out 12" put in 2" foam and 10" of class 5 and that stops heaving and cracking of sidewalks. It costs more and most wont pay it but if you have problems with base its an easy way to fix it instead if digging to china and filling that back in.


I'm gonna need that help at the lake. Building on an old swamp. Can't dig and everything sinks. Need a floating slab and want future in floor heat.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1979137 said:


> So really, between a stick building and a pole building, there's not much difference.
> 
> A pole building goes up quicker, since you're not putting 2x4 (6) every 16". Should techincally be cheap to BUILD.
> 
> Stick building will take longer to build, so labor cost is higher, and up front cost is higher for studs every 16".
> 
> However, down the road, you're going to pay more to get the pole building insulated, because you have to build the walls, and frame in the ceiling.
> 
> If I'm confident in my carpentry skills, then I can save the money, as a month like this, with little work and a little extra cash, I could do the work myself.
> 
> So I'm leaning pole building.


Well that escalated quickly.......in the wrong direction. :waving:


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1979167 said:


> Agreed... a fire escape ladder isn't even a realistic possibility in this scenario...


Heres another thing how messed up this stuff gets. They (the state inspectors) make us put a ladder in a window well if its egress. Makes sense right? Now on a 2 story home there is no ladder required in a second story bedroom. I guess they figure you cant crawl up 3 feet but if you fall 20 its ok


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1979164 said:


> Restrictions from the floor remain the same which is any window within 18" of the floor must be tempered and any egerss window cant be more than 46" (i think) off the floor at the bottom of the glass
> 
> Egress is still same size firefighters just have to brake the glass and I guess they figure 6' is to high to jump from.
> Honestly ticks me off. The code came out cause of those kids falling from apt building windows. I get that, make it be a story code should be for apts only say 2 stories and up not residential


No i mean if its a certain height of the ground can it still only open so much


----------



## Ranger620

banonea;1979169 said:


> I will lay money now, the locks last long enough for inspection than home owners will be removing them.......Thumbs Up


This will most likely happen but now you as the home owner has to pay more for a window to tear out the part when inspection is done.
Its getting to the point a guy signs a contract with a home owner that "they" are the contractor and your hired labor and not pull a permit


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1979153 said:


> You did! At the time I could not see how dabbling in asphalt would make you any money but I guess I was wrong. I'm all for it, its not like your taking customers away form me. This type of property I avoid like the plague. I say go for it!


Nah, just messing with you SSS.

And you're right, it's patches upon patches, but it's an owner op of a gas station (not minority owned, not that it matters) but Kwik Trip and Holiday have come in and killed the two mom/pop stations I do work for.

They just flat out can't afford a new lot and just patch what they can. $500 one year, $800 the next, $200 the following.

Kinda sad really.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1979182 said:


> No i mean if its a certain height of the ground can it still only open so much


From the outside any window that is 6' or more off the ground can only open 4". Now if its 6' off the ground and you have a deck below it you would measure from the deck


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1979171 said:


> State code new this year. We are adopting the 2012 irc up from the 2006 and this is one of the new codes the state added in. I dont know how well it will go over and if it will get kicked under the rug. I would think inspectors would say the same thing you guys are. What about getting out during a fire??
> 2012 INTERNATIONAL RESIDENTIAL CODE
> WINDOW FALL PROTECTION
> Exceptions:
> 1.
> Windows whose openings will not allow a 4
> -
> i
> nch
> -
> diameter (102 mm)
> sphere to pass through the opening when the opening is in its largest
> opened position.
> 2.
> Openings that are provided with window fall prevention devices that
> c
> o
> mply with ASTM F 2090.
> 3.
> Windows that are provided with window opening control devices that
> c
> o
> mply with Section R312.2.2.
> 4.
> Replacement windows.
> R312.2.2 Window opening control devices.
> (not amended)


That just doesn't seem like a good idea...


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1979173 said:


> Grunt labor don't take tools , just strong back and week mind....... you'll fit right in. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


Week mind.......check
Strong back......not so much

Maybe I can cook...


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;1979183 said:


> This will most likely happen but now you as the home owner has to pay more for a window to tear out the part when inspection is done.
> Its getting to the point a guy signs a contract with a home owner that "they" are the contractor and your hired labor and not pull a permit


DO they say "How" the window must be secured? permanent or removable


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;1979180 said:


> Heres another thing how messed up this stuff gets. They (the state inspectors) make us put a ladder in a window well if its egress. Makes sense right? Now on a 2 story home there is no ladder required in a second story bedroom. I guess they figure you cant crawl up 3 feet but if you fall 20 its ok


Put your 3 year old in the hole....


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1979186 said:


> That just doesn't seem like a good idea...


No it doesnt. I can see apartment buildings yes single family homes no


----------



## Ranger620

banonea;1979188 said:


> DO they say "How" the window must be secured? permanent or removable


Not that i'm aware of I think they will rely on window manufactures to come up with something and that will be code.
As it sits today code on installing a window is to follow manufactures specs.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1979185 said:


> From the outside any window that is 6' or more off the ground can only open 4". Now if its 6' off the ground and you have a deck below it you would measure from the deck


So it doesn't matter if its 3 feet of the floor in the house but 7 ft on the outside ground


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;1979189 said:


> Put your 3 year old in the hole....


Yup I get that and agree with it but what what I was saying they dont make you put rope ladders in the second story so its ok to let them fall/jump. Its always half azzed


----------



## Doughboy12

Bike update.....nothing done tonight. Got lazy.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1979184 said:


> Nah, just messing with you SSS.
> 
> And you're right, it's patches upon patches, but it's an owner op of a gas station (not minority owned, not that it matters) but Kwik Trip and Holiday have come in and killed the two mom/pop stations I do work for.
> 
> They just flat out can't afford a new lot and just patch what they can. $500 one year, $800 the next, $200 the following.
> 
> Kinda sad really.


I get it. I know there are tons of properties just like it all around. They have to do something. The reality is most asphalt companies won't touch that kind of work so someone has to do it. We just can't make that kind of work pay. If it works for you to go do it with a guy or two to help then have at it. My bid for doing exactly what you are would be the first to hit the garbage can. $500 we better be in and out in 30 minutes or less.


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;1979194 said:


> Yup I get that and agree with it but what what I was saying they dont make you put rope ladders in the second story so its ok to let them fall/jump. Its always half azzed


I figured that is what you were getting at...

Maybe....and I'm just tossing this out there.... They figure a kid in a window of a burning home is easier to notice than the one stuck in the hole.

Who really knows how their minds work though.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1979193 said:


> So it doesn't matter if its 3 feet of the floor in the house but 7 ft on the outside ground


Stand buy still digging. It may be if its 36" above the floor. I didnt have classes this year so I gota go back thru the book hang on


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1979197 said:


> I get it. I know there are tons of properties just like it all around. They have to do something. The reality is most asphalt companies won't touch that kind of work so someone has to do it. We just can't make that kind of work pay. If it works for you to go do it with a guy or two to help then have at it. My bid for doing exactly what you are would be the first to hit the garbage can. $500 we better be in and out in 30 minutes or less.


There is a slogan in there somewhere. :laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;1979199 said:


> Stand buy still digging. It may be if its 36" above the floor. I didnt have classes this year so I gota go back thru the book hang on


Wow. Now that is service...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1979197 said:


> I get it. I know there are tons of properties just like it all around. They have to do something. The reality is most asphalt companies won't touch that kind of work so someone has to do it. We just can't make that kind of work pay. If it works for you to go do it with a guy or two to help then have at it. My bid for doing exactly what you are would be the first to hit the garbage can. $500 we better be in and out in 30 minutes or less.


Couple hours on a Sunday morning covers it.

Gotta get word the cold patch is available.


----------



## Ranger620

Heres some more I may have jumped the gun looks like if its lower than 36" from your floor. Still not good as many windows having to meet egress will be less than 36" from the floor
2012 INTERNATIONAL RESIDENTIAL CODE
WINDOW FALL PROTECTION
R312.2
Window fall protection.
Window fall protection shall be provided in
accordance with Section R312.2.1 and R312.2.2.
R312.2.1 Window sills.
Indwelling units, where thelowest part of the opening
of an operable window is located more than 72 inches (1829 mm)
above the finished grade or surface below, the lowest part of the
window clear opening
of the window
shall be a minimum of
36 inches
(914 mm)
above the finished
floor of the room in which the window is
located. Operable sections of windows shall not permit openings that allow
passage of a 4
-
inch
-
diameter (102 mm) sphere where such openings are
located within
36 inches (914 mm)
of
the finished floor.


----------



## Ranger620

Sorry I jumped the gun a tich as this crap gets my blood boiling but it still is no good it doesnt just pertain to egress window its all window. Go around your house and measure each of your windows I bet at least half dont make it over 36"


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1979137 said:


> So really, between a stick building and a pole building, there's not much difference.
> 
> A pole building goes up quicker, since you're not putting 2x4 (6) every 16". Should techincally be cheap to BUILD.
> 
> Stick building will take longer to build, so labor cost is higher, and up front cost is higher for studs every 16".
> 
> However, down the road, you're going to pay more to get the pole building insulated, because you have to build the walls, and frame in the ceiling.
> 
> If I'm confident in my carpentry skills, then I can save the money, as a month like this, with little work and a little extra cash, I could do the work myself.
> 
> So I'm leaning pole building.


Some assumptions in there are incorrect. I will leave it at that.


----------



## Ranger620

Out of ten windows in my house only 3 are more than 36" and one is a fixed panel the other two are at the kitchen sink


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;1979208 said:


> Some assumptions in there are incorrect. I will leave it at that.


The part where he is confident in his carpentry skills?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1979210 said:


> The part where he is confident in his carpentry skills?


I'm much more confident in those than my French Drain skills.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1979212 said:


> I'm much more confident in those than my French Drain skills.


French Drain...? This I missed.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1979214 said:


> French Drain...? This I missed.


Wasn't much to miss. Cluster of a project I drug quality into. Too many changes during a project with too many contractors on site and not enough communication, with too many people down the line of communication.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

If anyone reloads or knows anyone that reloads 50AE I picked up 220 once fired pieces of brass tonight. I watched the guy buy it and shoot it. It's Hornaday brass.


----------



## Deershack

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1979217 said:


> If anyone reloads or knows anyone that reloads 50AE I picked up 220 once fired pieces of brass tonight. I watched the guy buy it and shoot it. It's Hornaday brass.


My gun range is having a used brass sale and there none of that for sale. I've never heard of that. Any info on what it is?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Deershack;1979220 said:


> My gun range is having a used brass sale and there none of that for sale. I've never heard of that. Any info on what it is?


It was originally developed for the Desert Eagle .50 hand gun. .50 Action Express (AE) now there are wheel guns and rifles that chamber it


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

I couldn't sleep tonight and got a call at 2:15 that Gunner had a turn for the worse. He passed at 2:35, I'm glad I was able to get there in time. To the best buddy a guy could have, love you big guy


----------



## CityGuy

28 clear
Feels like 34


----------



## SnowGuy73

34° calm clear.


----------



## CityGuy

27° clear 
Feels like 33.


----------



## CityGuy

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1979229 said:


> I couldn't sleep tonight and got a call at 2:15 that Gunner had a turn for the worse. He passed at 2:35, I'm glad I was able to get there in time. To the best buddy a guy could have, love you big guy


Sorry to hear.


----------



## Green Grass

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1979229 said:


> I couldn't sleep tonight and got a call at 2:15 that Gunner had a turn for the worse. He passed at 2:35, I'm glad I was able to get there in time. To the best buddy a guy could have, love you big guy


So sorry to hear that.


----------



## CityGuy

Off to Saint Cloud for work zone safety class today.
Ranger sounds like Rogers should go to this.


----------



## Bill1090

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1979229 said:


> I couldn't sleep tonight and got a call at 2:15 that Gunner had a turn for the worse. He passed at 2:35, I'm glad I was able to get there in time. To the best buddy a guy could have, love you big guy


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Bill1090

A chilly 30* out.


----------



## NorthernProServ

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1979229 said:


> I couldn't sleep tonight and got a call at 2:15 that Gunner had a turn for the worse. He passed at 2:35, I'm glad I was able to get there in time. To the best buddy a guy could have, love you big guy


Sorry man !!


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;1979210 said:


> The part where he is confident in his carpentry skills?


There's too many to keep typing it all out. His mind is set on a pole shed.

His two main assumption is cost as the concrete is there and is why pole sheds are cheaper, no need for concrete. The second one is labor costs, a good 2 man framing crew will have the walls built and up before the pole and grits are up.

I also see digging post holes next to existing concrete causing extra labor, damage, or both.

But like I said his mind is made up, so it doesn't matter.


----------



## CityGuy

27° sunny 
Feels like 33.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1979280 said:


> There's too many to keep typing it all out. His mind is set on a pole shed.
> 
> His two main assumption is cost as the concrete is there and is why pole sheds are cheaper, no need for concrete. The second one is labor costs, a good 2 man framing crew will have the walls built and up before the pole and grits are up.
> 
> I also see digging post holes next to existing concrete causing extra labor, damage, or both.
> 
> But like I said his mind is made up, so it doesn't matter.


It's not made up. Gotta call the inspector and see what he says about footings. If I gotta put in footings, then that's a price I have to factor in on stick built. 
If they say no, that I don't, then I'll compare the cost.


----------



## banonea

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1979229 said:


> I couldn't sleep tonight and got a call at 2:15 that Gunner had a turn for the worse. He passed at 2:35, I'm glad I was able to get there in time. To the best buddy a guy could have, love you big guy


Sorry for your loss......


----------



## Bill1090

Temps got bumped up to 48 for Tuesday. Going in the right direction!


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1979229 said:


> I couldn't sleep tonight and got a call at 2:15 that Gunner had a turn for the worse. He passed at 2:35, I'm glad I was able to get there in time. To the best buddy a guy could have, love you big guy


Man really sorry to hear that, i couldn't imagine.

1 of my boxers is almost 10 and im fearing that day.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1979229 said:


> I couldn't sleep tonight and got a call at 2:15 that Gunner had a turn for the worse. He passed at 2:35, I'm glad I was able to get there in time. To the best buddy a guy could have, love you big guy


Sorry to hear. That's one reason we haven't had any dogs in the last few years. We used to raise great danes


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;1979280 said:


> There's too many to keep typing it all out. His mind is set on a pole shed.
> 
> His two main assumption is cost as the concrete is there and is why pole sheds are cheaper, no need for concrete. The second one is labor costs, a good 2 man framing crew will have the walls built and up before the pole and grits are up.
> 
> I also see digging post holes next to existing concrete causing extra labor, damage, or both.
> 
> But like I said his mind is made up, so it doesn't matter.


Well in the last 5 days hes went from wanting a tractor or something to a dump truck to a new reg cab to a garage back to a pole shed. I dont know if i would says he made up his mind, must be his old age?


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1979318 said:


> Man really sorry to hear that, i couldn't imagine.
> 
> 1 of my boxers is almost 10 and im fearing that day.


14 year old beagle here....with more problems to list then a human but he is still going some how. Don't even like thing about it as well


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1979326 said:


> Well in the last 5 days hes went from wanting a tractor or something to a dump truck to a new reg cab to a garage back to a pole shed. I dont know if i would says he made up his mind, must be his old age?


You forgot about wondering what pay scale a level 6 is at.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1979326 said:


> Well in the last 5 days hes went from wanting a tractor or something to a dump truck to a new reg cab to a garage back to a pole shed. I dont know if i would says he made up his mind, must be his old age?


Mid life crisis maybe?


----------



## CityGuy

Oh my god is this class boring. Way to much repetitive information.


----------



## CityGuy

29° sunny 
Really nice out.


----------



## Polarismalibu

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1979229 said:


> I couldn't sleep tonight and got a call at 2:15 that Gunner had a turn for the worse. He passed at 2:35, I'm glad I was able to get there in time. To the best buddy a guy could have, love you big guy


Sorry to hear that man. I went threw the exact same thing with my dog last year.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1979354 said:


> Mid life crisis maybe?


Nah, just looking for the best options for the company.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;1979361 said:


> Oh my god is this class boring. Way to much repetitive information.


It's that way for pretty much industry


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Same when you go renew pesticide license. 

Fill out forms here, take the temp here, yada yada yada.

I need to run to Little Canada and St. Anthony next week. I suppose I'll just stop by the Dept of Ag and pay the bill.


----------



## ryde307

Has anyone had any luck hiring people for this summer? We are looking for a few more people but it seems every other company in the metro is also. If so what has worked best? Or does anyone know of someone looking for a job? Anyone looking to sell their company?


----------



## ryde307

Also drake if you are on here I have always wondered who you are. Do you have white and green trucks? And I'm still trying to figure out if we used to be neighbors or it was one of your family members.


----------



## Polarismalibu

ryde307;1979394 said:


> Has anyone had any luck hiring people for this summer? We are looking for a few more people but it seems every other company in the metro is also. If so what has worked best? Or does anyone know of someone looking for a job? Anyone looking to sell their company?


I have only got a few calls from the adds I did. Two didn't have a valid dl and the other lived over a hour away


----------



## Camden

ryde307;1979394 said:


> Has anyone had any luck hiring people for this summer? We are looking for a few more people but it seems every other company in the metro is also. If so what has worked best? Or does anyone know of someone looking for a job? Anyone looking to sell their company?


Are you looking to stay in the metro or would you entertain the idea of servicing accounts throughout the state? I'd entertain the idea of selling out my maintenance business so that I can continue to focus on my other work.


----------



## Greenery

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1979229 said:


> I couldn't sleep tonight and got a call at 2:15 that Gunner had a turn for the worse. He passed at 2:35, I'm glad I was able to get there in time. To the best buddy a guy could have, love you big guy


Sorry for your loss.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1979344 said:


> You forgot about wondering what pay scale a level 6 is at.


:laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1979229 said:


> I couldn't sleep tonight and got a call at 2:15 that Gunner had a turn for the worse. He passed at 2:35, I'm glad I was able to get there in time. To the best buddy a guy could have, love you big guy


Sorry to hear that...
I hope you find the right new "boy" to fill some of the void. We had one pass a few years back and even though we have since "replaced" (wrong word) him and love him, I still think fondly of the old boy who's time came and went far too quickly.


----------



## Doughboy12

ryde307;1979394 said:


> Has anyone had any luck hiring people for this summer? We are looking for a few more people but it seems every other company in the metro is also. If so what has worked best? Or does anyone know of someone looking for a job? Anyone looking to sell their company?


Should have been downtown yesterday handing out applications... 
"TARGET" rich environment.

...and if the oil prices don't turn around "soon" I will be looking too.


----------



## CityGuy

And over. Now on to lunch.


----------



## Bill1090

Kinda neat. The county has one of those articulated mowers (ya know the ones mounted on the big arm) mounted on an f450.


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;1979429 said:


> Should have been downtown yesterday handing out applications...
> "TARGET" rich environment.
> 
> ...and if the oil prices don't turn around "soon" I will be looking too.


My sisters been with target 41 years now. She made it past this layoff. I guess the direction she was taking the project she is working on turns out to be the same way the new ceo wants to go. Lucky for her she should be safe. I think she said her severance package wold have been around 3 years


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;1979448 said:


> My sisters been with target 41 years now. She made it past this layoff. I guess the direction she was taking the project she is working on turns out to be the same way the new ceo wants to go. Lucky for her she should be safe. I think she said her severance package wold have been around 3 years


That is awesome... pretty sure the severance had a max payout to go with the min. (Just a guess.)


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;1979452 said:


> That is awesome... pretty sure the severance had a max payout to go with the min. (Just a guess.)


I would guess something like that. The lady that sat next to her was 60 and she got the ax. cant imagine looking for another job at 60


----------



## Ranger620

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1979229 said:


> I couldn't sleep tonight and got a call at 2:15 that Gunner had a turn for the worse. He passed at 2:35, I'm glad I was able to get there in time. To the best buddy a guy could have, love you big guy


That sucks. Sorry man, I was really pulling for the guy. Its never a fun day


----------



## Doughboy12

Around here they offered and early retirement package.

55 and older 
AND
Your age+Years of service = 80

You could take the option which provided 1 yr salary and up to 10 years of medical coverage (to 65 years of age) on the company plan based on paying the same premium you would be if still working. For you and your spouse/dependents.

There is a guy who has been here for 45 years...DIDN'T take it.


----------



## qualitycut

Rough, fishing in a t shirt, wish i had brought shorts up


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;1979458 said:


> I would guess something like that. The lady that sat next to her was 60 and she got the ax. cant imagine looking for another job at 60


MIL got let go last fall. Not target. Can't find a job. They don't come out and say it, but they want young cheap help that'll be around for a while and not retire in 5-10 years


----------



## CityGuy

http://s554.photobucket.com/user/hamelfire/media/Mobile Uploads/0311151444.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0

One of the trucks at work.


----------



## CityGuy

Not sure why pic didn't post right.


----------



## CityGuy

55 sunny 
Feels like 59.


----------



## djagusch

So guys with a Zigler lease have you returned your skids or are going to hold on to them? Just talked to my rep and sounds like if I turn it in they will turn it into a 4 month lease and save me a payment. Guessing they are getting calls for summer rentals already and want them in.


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;1979477 said:


> Around here they offered and early retirement package.
> 
> 55 and older
> AND
> Your age+Years of service = 80
> 
> You could take the option which provided 1 yr salary and up to 10 years of medical coverage (to 65 years of age) on the company plan based on paying the same premium you would be if still working. For you and your spouse/dependents.
> 
> There is a guy who has been here for 45 years...DIDN'T take it.


Why didnt he take it?? Wonder if there were conditions that he couldnt work anywhere or loose the money?? Guy could get a part time job and make good money. Now if he were 55 thats ten years before you retire so I understand but if hes been there that long he has to be close to retirement


----------



## TKLAWN

djagusch;1979543 said:


> So guys with a Zigler lease have you returned your skids or are going to hold on to them? Just talked to my rep and sounds like if I turn it in they will turn it into a 4 month lease and save me a payment. Guessing they are getting calls for summer rentals already and want them in.


I was going to take mine back tomorrow, lease says 4 month minimum.

I assumed it would be fine, maybe not????


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1979524 said:


> http://s554.photobucket.com/user/hamelfire/media/Mobile Uploads/0311151444.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0
> 
> One of the trucks at work.


We get equipment pics again!! Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

Two different companies with clean Up boxes on.....

Too early for this cafe!


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1979581 said:


> Two different companies with clean Up boxes on.....
> 
> Too early for this cafe!


No way!

I hope they get cafed'!


----------



## djagusch

TKLAWN;1979569 said:


> I was going to take mine back tomorrow, lease says 4 month minimum.
> 
> I assumed it would be fine, maybe not????


It's pure profit for me if I save the money as I'm on contracts for the accounts it works. My rep was like, bring it in no reason to pay for the month.

Talking to them more about the 4 yr lease program that Ryde's doing might fit my set up pretty well also.


----------



## djagusch

SnowGuy73;1979581 said:


> Two different companies with clean Up boxes on.....
> 
> Too early for this cafe!


We are out flipping sod back over that isn't in a snow bank. Going to trim some bushes, etc on Friday just to get stuff off the list.

Last fall I didn't get a 12 acre cemetery fall clean up done due to snow. I want to get that done as soon as I equipment can be on it.

Couple years ago I was starting irrigation April 1st by customer requests. If next week the out look is still warm and dry I can see us out pretty quick.


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;1979544 said:


> Why didnt he take it?? Wonder if there were conditions that he couldnt work anywhere or loose the money?? Guy could get a part time job and make good money. Now if he were 55 thats ten years before you retire so I understand but if hes been there that long he has to be close to retirement


"I have nothing else to do..." WTF
I think I could find something to do...but I have hobbies, him maybe not.
His total was well over 100 (Age+Years)

The only other real stipulation is you can't come back ever never not even sub-contractor.


----------



## unit28

Hey. ...

My nws is a new configuration


----------



## unit28

Anyway,
low humidity and winds will pick up tomorrow

Meaning
Could be 70 and dry tomorrow


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1979627 said:


> Anyway,
> low humidity and winds will pick up tomorrow
> 
> Meaning
> Could be 70 and dry tomorrow


Sounds like fire weather...


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1979623 said:


> Hey. ...
> 
> My nws is a new configuration


I don't like it. It feels like something is missing.


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;1979595 said:


> "I have nothing else to do..." WTF
> I think I could find something to do...but I have hobbies, him maybe not.
> His total was well over 100 (Age+Years)
> 
> The only other real stipulation is you can't come back ever never not even sub-contractor.


Like I said then get a part time somewhere that interest you.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1979581 said:


> Two different companies with clean Up boxes on.....
> 
> Too early for this cafe!


I have a clean up I am doing monday. That's about it for now. They want the house on the market asap. It's good to get stuff going slowly, instead of starting out like a bang and stuff goes wrong


----------



## albhb3

Doughboy12;1979595 said:


> "I have nothing else to do..." WTF
> I think I could find something to do...but I have hobbies, him maybe not.
> His total was well over 100 (Age+Years)
> 
> *The only other real stipulation is you can't come back ever never not even sub-contractor*.


you aint kidding I know a guy who retired union as a asphalt paver they wont let him work anywhere. In the contract it says if they see you working for money (even trimming a bush for cash) on the side they would pull his pension and everything


----------



## albhb3

unit28;1979627 said:


> Anyway,
> low humidity and winds will pick up tomorrow
> 
> Meaning
> Could be 70 and dry tomorrow


 heard 72 for Thursday....


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1979630 said:


> I don't like it. It feels like something is missing.


..........same


----------



## mnlefty

Considering getting the sticks out tomorrow and chasing the little white ball around.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1979630 said:


> I don't like it. It feels like something is missing.


Looks to me like they just changed some font and graphic sizes... To the point where the stuff on the right goes way below the stuff on the left...


----------



## Ranger620

albhb3;1979637 said:


> you aint kidding I know a guy who retired union as a asphalt paver they wont let him work anywhere. In the contract it says if they see you working for money (even trimming a bush for cash) on the side they would pull his pension and everything


That just makes me want to run out and join a union.


----------



## albhb3

Ranger620;1979648 said:


> That just makes me want to run out and join a union.


I couldn't believe it either but hey he lives just fine off that pension


----------



## Doughboy12

albhb3;1979637 said:


> you aint kidding I know a guy who retired union as a asphalt paver they wont let him work anywhere. In the contract it says if they see you working for money (even trimming a bush for cash) on the side they would pull his pension and everything


Not this one...it's just you can't work here. 
Most of the smart people get jobs consulting with our customers...


----------



## albhb3

damn just found out my parents neighbor died about 45min ago coroner isn't even there yet couldn't revive him just talked to him on saturday


----------



## Ranger620

albhb3;1979656 said:


> I couldn't believe it either but hey he lives just fine off that pension


While its good he is set in life to live off what they gave him my problem is a group of people are telling him what he can and cant do with his life. Thought this was the land of the free.


----------



## albhb3

Doughboy12;1979658 said:


> Not this one...it's just you can't work here.
> Most of the smart people get jobs consulting with our customers...


well he does live in Illinois


----------



## albhb3

Ranger620;1979664 said:


> While its good he is set in life to live off what they gave him my problem is a group of people are telling him what he can and cant do with his life. Thought this was the land of the free.


He wouldn't work anyways he'd rather sit in a duck blind, or on his Goldwing to each his own


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Apparently my S5 isn't waterproof like I was told. Gonna be without a phone til I get home.

Probably for the better.


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1979680 said:


> Apparently my S5 isn't waterproof like I was told. Gonna be without a phone til I get home.
> 
> Probably for the better.


mother of god!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Great News! Hopkins got beat in the state tourney. For those of you that don't remember they were the team that held the ball for 20 minutes last year.


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;1979688 said:


> Great News! Hopkins got beat in the state tourney. For those of you that don't remember they were the team that held the ball for 20 minutes last year.


sour grapes from the ones complaining wahhhhhh


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1979680 said:


> Apparently my S5 isn't waterproof like I was told. Gonna be without a phone til I get home.
> 
> Probably for the better.


That sucks. I just got one yesterday. A lady that friends with the sales lady made a video of her in a salt water fish tank. Phone works til this day. Thought it was odd


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1979688 said:


> Great News! Hopkins got beat in the state tourney. For those of you that don't remember they were the team that held the ball for 20 minutes last year.


wesportwesportwesport


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1979680 said:


> Apparently my S5 isn't waterproof like I was told. Gonna be without a phone til I get home.
> 
> Probably for the better.


I cracked my screen 3 times on the phone already.


----------



## Doughboy12

albhb3;1979665 said:


> well he does live in Illinois


"Here" means this company.....


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1979680 said:


> Apparently my S5 isn't waterproof like I was told. Gonna be without a phone til I get home.
> 
> Probably for the better.


only thing isn't waterproof is the port when the cover is off
Or broken off


----------



## albhb3

Doughboy12;1979695 said:


> "Here" means this company.....


I know just sayin:waving:


----------



## unit28

Fire hot spots.....from today


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1979696 said:


> only thing isn't waterproof is the port when the cover is off
> Or broken off


Mine fried.

Now trying to decide do I pull my SIM and put it in the wife's phone, or just leave it.

Biggest problem is I can't remember how to set up my email.

Oh well. Guess I'LL just check out for a couple of days.


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;1979593 said:


> We are out flipping sod back over that isn't in a snow bank. Going to trim some bushes, etc on Friday just to get stuff off the list.
> 
> Last fall I didn't get a 12 acre cemetery fall clean up done due to snow. I want to get that done as soon as I equipment can be on it.
> 
> Couple years ago I was starting irrigation April 1st by customer requests. If next week the out look is still warm and dry I can see us out pretty quick.


Trimming bushes?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1979633 said:


> I have a clean up I am doing monday. That's about it for now. They want the house on the market asap. It's good to get stuff going slowly, instead of starting out like a bang and stuff goes wrong


With mowers? Little wet


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1979711 said:


> With mowers? Little wet


Possibly with mowers. But it's a tiny yard so I may just use 21's. It's drying out pretty good here. I figure I'll give it a few more days and see


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1979713 said:


> Possibly with mowers. But it's a tiny yard so I may just use 21's. It's drying out pretty good here. I figure I'll give it a few more days and see


Yea up here i cant even hardly walk on parts of the lawn


----------



## SSS Inc.

[No message]


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1979715 said:


> Yea up here i cant even hardly walk on parts of the lawn


You should have seen the mudfest at the auction place I was at today. I had to put the truck in 4x4 just to get out. 1'+ deep ruts of what seemed like wet clay.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1979715 said:


> Yea up here i cant even hardly walk on parts of the lawn


My dad's yard I could have ran a dethatcher across it days ago. It's startin to turn somewhat green in places too. But with the cool weather next week things will slow down. I'm not in a real big hurry. I may go clean up some sod that got pushed up. I'm going to leave the stakes that left in for now


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1979718 said:


> You should have seen the mudfest at the auction place I was at today. I had to put the truck in 4x4 just to get out. 1'+ deep ruts of what seemed like wet clay.


I bet we were driving through 1-2 feet of water fishing today.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1979721 said:


> I bet we were driving through 1-2 feet of water fishing today.


I would have preferred water. This was some nasty mud.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1979718 said:


> You should have seen the mudfest at the auction place I was at today. I had to put the truck in 4x4 just to get out. 1'+ deep ruts of what seemed like wet clay.


Sounds like my driveway. I have a combination of clay, class 5 and recycle. I have 6" deep ruts now once frost comes out I will have 12"-16" deep trenches


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1979721 said:


> I bet we were driving through 1-2 feet of water fishing today.


not my idea of a good time unless your looking for an undercarriage wash


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1979730 said:


> not my idea of a good time unless your looking for an undercarriage wash


Wheeler was muddy, it was just on shore where it was deep. Mostly snow melt that was just sitting there.


----------



## Bill1090

I had to use 4x4 to get out of where I park. It can dry up anytime now.


----------



## qualitycut




----------



## qualitycut

Dinner


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1979757 said:


> Dinner


Sunfish or crappies?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1979757 said:


> Dinner


I must have missed the invite. We should have combined dinners. We had steaks and a salad, could have had some surf and turf. Sure was nice to grill in a tshirt


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1979760 said:


> Sunfish or crappies?


All crappies.....


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1979761 said:


> I must have missed the invite. We should have combined dinners. We had steaks and a salad, could have had some surf and turf. Sure was nice to grill in a tshirt


Yea we sat on the lake all day in t shirts it was great. They caught theae yesterday before i got up. We only caught perch today.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1979718 said:


> You should have seen the mudfest at the auction place I was at today. I had to put the truck in 4x4 just to get out. 1'+ deep ruts of what seemed like wet clay.


See why I need millings


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1979769 said:


> See why I need millings


Well good thing you have a ford.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1979769 said:


> See why I need millings


Yeah you do. You better go buy some.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1979772 said:


> Well good thing you have a ford.


Gonna pull the trigger on a dodge i think we'll see how that handles it


----------



## mnlefty

qualitycut;1979757 said:


> Dinner


Nice... what's the batter of choice for the fish and the rings?

I found some cheap box of onion ring batter at cub awhile back that I really like. Fish we usually stick with egg wash and cracker crumbs, but recently tried Gary Roach Mr. Walleye favorite... similar to shore lunch but I liked it better. Still looking for a batter type that gives pub style flaky coating like the onion rings.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1979773 said:


> Yeah you do. You better go buy some.


There actually hard to find at least its been for me. The company I got recycle from mixes it. They just grind up whats in the pile and it all gets mixed together


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1979774 said:


> Gonna pull the trigger on a dodge i think we'll see how that handles it


Im sorry........


----------



## qualitycut

mnlefty;1979775 said:


> Nice... what's the batter of choice for the fish and the rings?
> 
> I found some cheap box of onion ring batter at cub awhile back that I really like. Fish we usually stick with egg wash and cracker crumbs, but recently tried Gary Roach Mr. Walleye favorite... similar to shore lunch but I liked it better. Still looking for a batter type that gives pub style flaky coating like the onion rings.


Flour, salt peper beer 1 egg for fish, for onion rings same just more flour to thickiing it up. Salt after comes out of frier.

Its a light batter not real thick


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1979776 said:


> There actually hard to find at least its been for me. The company I got recycle from mixes it. They just grind up whats in the pile and it all gets mixed together


That's what happens to all of our millings. Usually they go right back to the plant and it gets recycled into new mix.


----------



## qualitycut

Get to run a roller monday for my buddy. I guess they are starting patching


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1979780 said:


> That's what happens to all of our millings. Usually they go right back to the plant and it gets recycled into new mix.


I think thats what happens to most of it. Found a guy out of st. paul who has it but wants to much in delivery. It all started with a combination of two things. 
First my power went out turns out the wire broke below the driveway elec company had to dig it up they put it back and mixed it all up then that winter I kept salt here and loaded here and that kept the ground soft. Just kept mixing it up. 
I have to do something eventually. I would love to pave the whole driveway but just cant spend that kind of money. I would love to get a bid just to see how much but dont want to waste anyones time when I am most certain I wont do it. I should just pout $1000 worth of concrete a year and in 15 years I might have it done.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1979781 said:


> Get to run a roller monday for my buddy. I guess they are starting patching


Your buddy owns an asphalt company?


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1979778 said:


> Im sorry........


Me to a little. I was a die hard ford guy grew up ford too. I think I'm getting a good deal or at least I keep telling myself that but I think it is


----------



## Drakeslayer

Ranger620;1979783 said:


> I think thats what happens to most of it. Found a guy out of st. paul who has it but wants to much in delivery. It all started with a combination of two things.
> First my power went out turns out the wire broke below the driveway elec company had to dig it up they put it back and mixed it all up then that winter I kept salt here and loaded here and that kept the ground soft. Just kept mixing it up.
> I have to do something eventually. I would love to pave the whole driveway but just cant spend that kind of money. I would love to get a bid just to see how much but dont want to waste anyones time when I am most certain I wont do it. I should just pout $1000 worth of concrete a year and in 15 years I might have it done.


Subcut the bad soil out, put in mirafi underlayment and the put base material in and compact. The underlayment acts like a diaper and holds material in place.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS What would I expect to pay for my driveway if I would have 24,000 sq feet?? 1400' x 10' with a 100' x 100' parking area. You dont have to if you dont want to share just curious of an approx number


----------



## Ranger620

Drakeslayer;1979786 said:


> Subcut the bad soil out, put in mirafi underlayment and the put base material in and compact. The underlayment acts like a diaper and holds material in place.


Ya I get that part. I could dig some out and add in new good stuff just a big driveway which means a big check. The hole driveway needs it thats just the worst part


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1979787 said:


> SSS What would I expect to pay for my driveway if I would have 24,000 sq feet?? 1400' x 10' with a 100' x 100' parking area. You dont have to if you dont want to share just curious of an approx number


I don't know what the driveway guys are charging now but I would expect 25,000-30,000 and way more if the base work isn't done by you.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1979784 said:


> Your buddy owns an asphalt company?


He worked for one out of inver grove that just went out of business, owns a trucking company and they are getting into patching and driveways.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1979688 said:


> Great News! Hopkins got beat in the state tourney. For those of you that don't remember they were the team that held the ball for 20 minutes last year.


Haha, awesome!!


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1979785 said:


> Me to a little. I was a die hard ford guy grew up ford too. I think I'm getting a good deal or at least I keep telling myself that but I think it is


If you called my dad and got a price and its still a good deal i believe you.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1979791 said:


> He worked for one out of inver grove that just went out of business, owns a trucking company and they are getting into patching and driveways.


It wasn't Ace was it?


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1979790 said:


> I don't know what the driveway guys are charging now but I would expect 25,000-30,000 and way more if the base work isn't done by you.


Hmm I was close then. I figured $2 per sq. ft. they fix the base. Thanks. Was hoping by some chance I was way off and it would be say $15 grand I would do it. I should either tar it in stages or like I said do some concrete each year


----------



## Drakeslayer

Ranger620;1979789 said:


> Ya I get that part. I could dig some out and add in new good stuff just a big driveway which means a big check. The hole driveway needs it thats just the worst part


Ooh! I thought it was just the worst spot. Big check is right!!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1979794 said:


> It wasn't Ace was it?


Yea a couple years ago, he quit there sick of the bs

Edit, you bidding on anything


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1979795 said:


> Hmm I was close then. I figured $2 per sq. ft. they fix the base. Thanks. Was hoping by some chance I was way off and it would be say $15 grand I would do it. I should either tar it in stages or like I said do some concrete each year


If you get into base work your number is very close. FWIW I always tell people to do concrete.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1979793 said:


> If you called my dad and got a price and its still a good deal i believe you.


Maybe I'll call him tomorrow. Other sales guys I talked to said they just couldnt get close to that price. When I say close I am thinking 2-4 grand higher for the fords. Ford actually rode nicer Dodge had back up cameras and they had more cab room fords seats were more comfortable. That giant fuel door on the fords is ugly. I could find a 100 things back and forth


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1979798 said:


> If you get into base work your number is very close. FWIW I always tell people to do concrete.


Most concrete work is bid at $5 a sq. ft. That check I dont want to write but at least I could do that labor myself.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1979774 said:


> Gonna pull the trigger on a dodge i think we'll see how that handles it


Have you seen some of these pics from Lwnmwrman?? (Just cafing with you Lwnmwrman...)


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1979799 said:


> Maybe I'll call him tomorrow. Other sales guys I talked to said they just couldnt get close to that price. When I say close I am thinking 2-4 grand higher for the fords. Ford actually rode nicer Dodge had back up cameras and they had more cab room fords seats were more comfortable. That giant fuel door on the fords is ugly. I could find a 100 things back and forth


Thats your problem, talked to a sales person not my dad whos a gm and can sell it a few grand less than the salesman can. Ask the other guys. I know pro bought 2 trucks then his gf bought a vehicle and his parents all from him within a month or so

An ugly fuel door? Really thats the only negative on the ford


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1979797 said:


> Yea a couple years ago, he quit there sick of the bs
> 
> Edit, you bidding on anything


The original owner was a friend of ours. I know the new owners didn't really help the situation or so I've heard. I noticed a few trucks at Ritchie Brothers and wondered if they called it quits or not.

Yes, we are starting to bid like crazy. I wish it wasn't this nice out. Everyone gets antsy and wants everything right away like its MAY or something. I don't plan on really getting going for another month or so.


----------



## Ranger620

With concrete I would need 260 yards at 3.5" thick Last I checked it was about $135 a yard $35,100 and I would still have to do the labor I think i'd just go with asphalt at that price. Wish the original owner wouldnt have put the house at the back of the lot


----------



## Polarismalibu

Something big must have happened on 94 between Rogers and maple grove. Just seen about 8 squads fly down the ramp in Rogers heading to mg


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1979804 said:


> With concrete I would need 260 yards at 3.5" thick Last I checked it was about $135 a yard $35,100 and I would still have to do the labor I think i'd just go with asphalt at that price. Wish the original owner wouldnt have put the house at the back of the lot


Concrete is going up $7 a yard this year


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1979803 said:


> The original owner was a friend of ours. I know the new owners didn't really help the situation or so I've heard. I noticed a few trucks at Ritchie Brothers and wondered if they called it quits or not.
> 
> Yes, we are starting to bid like crazy. I wish it wasn't this nice out. Everyone gets antsy and wants everything right away like its MAY or something. I don't plan on really getting going for another month or so.


Last name start with a s? I meant bidding on anything on the online auction that they have now


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1979802 said:


> Thats your problem, talked to a sales person not my dad whos a gm and can sell it a few grand less than the salesman can. Ask the other guys. I know pro bought 2 trucks then his gf bought a vehicle and his parents all from him within a month or so
> 
> An ugly fuel door? Really thats the only negative on the ford


No I can find other things I dont like but I can do that with both. I will give your dad a call, to get a quote and see.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1979808 said:


> Last name start with a s? I meant bidding on anything on the online auction that they have now


Yes.

And oh......I didn't know they were having an auction. Please direct me.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1979811 said:


> Yes.
> 
> And oh......I didn't know they were having an auction. Please direct me.


his wife was my 3rd grade teacher


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1979810 said:


> No I can find other things I dont like but I can do that with both. I will give your dad a call, to get a quote and see.


You have his contact info?


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1979807 said:


> Concrete is going up $7 a yard this year


I will most likely start with the bad areas and dig it out and replace with limestone or class 5. Prefer millings if I can find it. I'll just do that some at a time. I can haul with the baby dump truck if I find some. I really need to build a garage this year. I'm tired of working out side in freezing temps


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1979802 said:


> An ugly fuel door? Really thats the only negative on the ford


And the injectors, turbo, oil leaks, radiators, fuel pump, alternator, transmissions, wiper blades, back up camera wires, def sensors, recalls all equals downtime. We haven't had any downtime with the dodge so far. Dodge has 18K and ford has 64K.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1979813 said:


> You have his contact info?


Text it to me or pm. I would have just called the dealers number and asked for him by last name


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1979812 said:


> his wife was my 3rd grade teacher


Oh really. He was always a nice guy, never met his wife. I did see him last year when we worked on the schools by your house.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1979815 said:


> And the injectors, turbo, oil leaks, radiators, fuel pump, alternator, transmissions, wiper blades, back up camera wires, def sensors, recalls all equals downtime. We haven't had any downtime with the dodge so far. Dodge has 18K and ford has 64K.


Yea what ford is it? Hes looking at a gas. Have had zero downtime on both my 6.7 fords. Buddy has 5 450s 100k in a year on each with very minor things.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1979814 said:


> I will most likely start with the bad areas and dig it out and replace with limestone or class 5. Prefer millings if I can find it. I'll just do that some at a time. I can haul with the baby dump truck if I find some. I really need to build a garage this year. I'm tired of working out side in freezing temps


We do haul some back to our shop at the end of the day. You can have it all if you come get it. I try to keep it separate from the broken blacktop pile so we can recycle it easier. Remind me mid summer.


----------



## Ranger620

Drakeslayer;1979815 said:


> And the injectors, turbo, oil leaks, radiators, fuel pump, alternator, transmissions, wiper blades, back up camera wires, def sensors, recalls all equals downtime. We haven't had any downtime with the dodge so far. Dodge has 18K and ford has 64K.


I think some just have good luck with one brand and bad luck with another. I have mostly fords with 4 chevys. I have more problems with the chevys than the fords and I have 4 6.0 diesels. I've had stuff break but one cant say nothing has ever broken on any brand. I always said if any of the brands were complete crap they would be out of business


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1979819 said:


> We do haul some back to our shop at the end of the day. You can have it all if you come get it. I try to keep it separate from the broken blacktop pile so we can recycle it easier. Remind me mid summer.


Thanks. I will remind you mid summer. Maybe I'll buy a dump trailer I could haul more then


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1979818 said:


> Yea what ford is it? Hes looking at a gas. Have had zero downtime on both my 6.7 fords. Buddy has 5 450s 100k in a year on each with very minor things.


Yes looking at gas. so 6.2 ford vs 5.7 and 6.4 dodge. The truck Im looking at has the 5.7. Eventually I would like to update the 05 4 door and I would get another diesel not cause I need it just want it. I like the sound and smell of the diesels. I would not hesitate to buy a new ford diesel or a dodge as the cummings is a proven motor too


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;1979800 said:


> Most concrete work is bid at $5 a sq. ft. That check I dont want to write but at least I could do that labor myself.


It is the labor that sucks...... concrete is only about $130.00 a yard


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1979799 said:


> Maybe I'll call him tomorrow. Other sales guys I talked to said they just couldnt get close to that price. When I say close I am thinking 2-4 grand higher for the fords. Ford actually rode nicer Dodge had back up cameras and they had more cab room fords seats were more comfortable. That giant fuel door on the fords is ugly. I could find a 100 things back and forth


Take the Brand out of it... Best vehicle purchase experience I ever had was with Quality's dad... The wife even agreed...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1979820 said:


> I think some just have good luck with one brand and bad luck with another. I have mostly fords with 4 chevys. I have more problems with the chevys than the fords and I have 4 6.0 diesels. I've had stuff break but one cant say nothing has ever broken on any brand. I always said if any of the brands were complete crap they would be out of business


This... stuff happens with every brand...


----------



## SnowGuy73

43° windy few clouds.


----------



## CityGuy

42° few clouds 
Feels like 39
Slight breeze


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1979769 said:


> See why I need millings


Jesus thats bad.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1979776 said:


> There actually hard to find at least its been for me. The company I got recycle from mixes it. They just grind up whats in the pile and it all gets mixed together


DMJ or Midwest Medina?


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1979825 said:


> Take the Brand out of it... Best vehicle purchase experience I ever had was with Quality's dad... The wife even agreed...


Best I had was suburban chev. Walked in with a cashiers check for x and left with a truck. They get mad when you say I will go to the next dealer and buy for x price.


----------



## CityGuy

Road Restrictions signing day. Oh yeah. Should be a long slow day.


----------



## Bill1090

35 and cloudy....


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;1979794 said:


> It wasn't Ace was it?


The owner used to be related to my business partner through marriage.



SSS Inc.;1979798 said:


> If you get into base work your number is very close. FWIW I always tell people to do concrete.


Our lots at our shop are horrible. Minimal base and the one lot looks like a mogul field. We started last fall digging it out, basing, and then concrete. We do a truck load at a time. We are going to keep doing it piece by piece this summer. The work really isn't to hard. It was cheaper than asphalt because we can't do any of that ourselves.



CityGuy;1979873 said:


> Best I had was suburban chev. Walked in with a cashiers check for x and left with a truck. They get mad when you say I will go to the next dealer and buy for x price.


Last 2 trucks were from them. We know a manager there so we get fair deals and no BS. Last was a chevy and the one before was a f550 they had on trade. He knew we might be interested so he called and said here is what I have do you want it. We said yep we have a 350 to trade in plus a couple thousand. He said sounds good. We went in later that day and it took all of 15 min to be in and out. It went so fast I felt like I was stealing something.


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;1979872 said:


> DMJ or Midwest Medina?


DMJ is the closest to me but they both mix concrete and asphalt milling together. While the mix is good for a compacting base there seems to be to much sand with it. Once it rains it separates and becomes muddy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ended up at HoChunk last night. Too bad I didn't have a phone with.

Not so much for the chips (won $200) but I'm pretty sure a relative of bano's was there. 



Finally got my wife's phone hacked into my email. She can't go in the water this week, so she can keep track of my emails. 

Whole lot more college spring breakers here this year than there were last year.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1979943 said:


> Ended up at HoChunk last night. Too bad I didn't have a phone with.
> 
> Not so much for the chips (won $200) but I'm pretty sure a relative of bano's was there.
> 
> Finally got my wife's phone hacked into my email. She can't go in the water this week, so she can keep track of my emails.
> 
> Whole lot more college spring breakers here this year than there were last year.


Not mine.......lol

Wife and i stayed at the ho chunk a few years ago, not a bad place.


----------



## Ranger620

Two cops shot in fergason both will survive. Thats all I caught on the news. Missed the rest of the story


----------



## Ranger620

Heres the story

http://www.kare11.com/story/news/nation/2015/03/12/shots-fired-ferguson/70194012/


----------



## CityGuy

Wow kinda slow today in here.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1980002 said:


> Wow kinda slow today in here.


We are waiting for more pictures.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1980002 said:


> Wow kinda slow today in here.


Way to nice out that's why


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1980011 said:


> We are waiting for more pictures.


You going to Radde's?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Ranger620;1979769 said:


> See why I need millings


I'm kinda late to the comments but if it were mine I'd sub cut it a foot by 12' wide. Put down 12' wide fabric, fill with recycle, and top it with 3" of millings.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1980015 said:


> Way to nice out that's why


I gotta ask the wife for her phone every time I want to post. Kinda puts a damper on it.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1980018 said:


> I gotta ask the wife for her permission to post. Kinda puts a damper on it.


Fixed it for you....:waving:


----------



## qualitycut

Man would be nice if it wasn't so damn windy


----------



## ryde307

SnowGuy73;1980016 said:


> You going to Radde's?


Looks like they changed the auction time to 4PM. Guessing they don't have very much stuff. They have 0 pictures up so far.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1980018 said:


> I gotta ask the wife for her phone every time I want to post. Kinda puts a damper on it.


So now we should think your posts are from her lol


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1980025 said:


> Looks like they changed the auction time to 4PM. Guessing they don't have very much stuff. They have 0 pictures up so far.


You and I think exactly alike!


----------



## Bill1090

Bueller.....Bueller


----------



## Bill1090

Breaker 1-9 radio check.


----------



## Ranger620

Bill1090;1980070 said:


> Breaker 1-9 radio check.


It works everyone just out enjoying the weather


----------



## NorthernProServ

I picked a hell of a day to burn pallets but so far nothing is on fire that shouldn't be


----------



## Ranger620

So did anyone catch the fox 9 gun bill deal they did? Looks like the first one past. I didnt quite understand it looks like we can bring a gun into the capitol (or any gov. building??) with out telling anyone or giving up the gun. Thats a good step. I need to look it up to find exactly what it was
Next was the silencer bill. You gun guys gotta watch it. We all know there are different kinds of silencers. Most dont make the gun silent just surpressed, quieter. Some stupid dumb idiot dumb dumb dumb I cant express how dumb enough lady says and I quote " silencers were designed to help people murder people and get away with it" her words exact. What a frikin moron.


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;1980072 said:


> It works everyone just out enjoying the weather


Was starting to think Plowsite was screwed up.


----------



## NorthernProServ

http://www.ford-trucks.com/articles/mighty-ford-f-750-tonka-dump-truck-makes-king-sandbox/

For lwnmwr


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1980011 said:


> We are waiting for more pictures.


Sorry was busy posting roads and had orientation this afternoon.
More coming soon.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1980016 said:


> You going to Radde's?


Maybe if they have anything to sell. It is empty out there now.


----------



## andersman02

Just got wind weed man may be starting training on Mon and starting apps next week


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Ranger620;1980078 said:


> So did anyone catch the fox 9 gun bill deal they did? Looks like the first one past. I didnt quite understand it looks like we can bring a gun into the capitol (or any gov. building??) with out telling anyone or giving up the gun. Thats a good step. I need to look it up to find exactly what it was
> Next was the silencer bill. You gun guys gotta watch it. We all know there are different kinds of silencers. Most dont make the gun silent just surpressed, quieter. Some stupid dumb idiot dumb dumb dumb I cant express how dumb enough lady says and I quote " silencers were designed to help people murder people and get away with it" her words exact. What a frikin moron.


That's ONE of the problems, we have people voting on things they have absolutely no knowledge about. Sometimes no knowledge period.

They passed the bill for suppressors!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1980098 said:


> Maybe if they have anything to sell. It is empty out there now.


Copy that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

andersman02;1980107 said:


> Just got wind weed man may be starting training on Mon and starting apps next week


I heard the same about several other companies....


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1980111 said:


> Copy that.


They have not done any auctions out there in a while.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1980118 said:


> They have not done any auctions out there in a while.


Last one I was at was with you, last fall.

And it sucked except for the hot chick!


----------



## Camden

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1980109 said:


> They passed the bill for suppressors!!


No, no, no...they're called silencers and they're used in numerous crimes on a daily basis 

(Some of the comments I've been reading about this from ignorant people have my blood boiling.)


----------



## Green Grass

Green Grass;1980118 said:


> They have not done any auctions out there in a while.


http://www.midwestauctions.com/lundeenauction/_private/index.html


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1980120 said:


> Last one I was at was with you, last fall.
> 
> And it sucked except for the hot chick!


That seems to be the only good part any more!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Man restaurants seem dead down here the last couple years. I remember when I worked in restaurants many years ago, they were busy all nights. Thursdays were almost as busy as Friday and Saturday and had a 20-30 minute wait. Now on a Thursday night it's dead at all of them down here


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1980113 said:


> I heard the same about several other companies....


I can see it. I told everyone to use their downtime to get ready.  With temps like this and no rain, things should dry out in no time. I'm sure the frost is coming out rapidly even with no rain to help it along.

Of course this could all change come about the last ten days or so of March.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1980126 said:


> That seems to be the only good part any more!


Hot dogs aren't bad.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1980137 said:


> I can see it. I told everyone to use their downtime to get ready.  With temps like this and no rain, things should dry out in no time. I'm sure the frost is coming out rapidly even with no rain to help it along.
> 
> Of course this could all change come about the last ten days or so of March.


An 18" heavy, wet snow.

Bring it!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1980142 said:


> Hot dogs aren't bad.


I've always enjoyed the hot dogs there.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1980144 said:


> An 18" heavy, wet snow.
> 
> Bring it!


That might be extreme but there is some data showing some cooler weather and possible snow in the midwest.

I would take it just to get people off my back for a few days. Its the middle of March for goodness sake.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Found out yout can buy thesee 42 oz'rs for $24 and a refill for $15.

1/3 1800 silver tequila, some blue Cora coach blue liquor and some sweet/sour.

The one I'm on now is some mix of tequila, sour apple and something else.

It's my third one and took me about 6 minutes to type this post.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1980154 said:


> Found out yout can buy thesee 42 oz'rs for $24 and a refill for $15.
> 
> 1/3 1800 silver tequila, some blue Cora coach blue liquor and some sweet/sour.
> 
> The one I'm on now is some mix of tequila, sour apple and something else.
> 
> It's my third one and took me about 6 minutes to type this post.


You're posting from the bathroom?? With the wife's phone?????


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1980148 said:


> I've always enjoyed the hot dogs there.


Me too, maybe it's just the atmosphere.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1980151 said:


> That might be extreme but there is some data showing some cooler weather and possible snow in the midwest.
> 
> I would take it just to get people off my back for a few days. Its the middle of March for goodness sake.


I saw the same. Accu mentioned something about it today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1980162 said:


> You're posting from the bathroom?? With the wife's phone?????


Gotta do what ya gotta do, right? . Drink smiley drink smiley whateever...


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Camden;1980122 said:


> No, no, no...they're called silencers and they're used in numerous crimes on a daily basis
> 
> (Some of the comments I've been reading about this from ignorant people have my blood boiling.)


You're right I forgot, everyone is going to put a SILENCER on their ASSAULT rifle with hi capacity CLIPS

After they pay for the tax stamp, get another background check, and wait 6-8 months


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1980151 said:


> That might be extreme but there is some data showing some cooler weather and possible snow in the midwest.
> 
> I would take it just to get people off my back for a few days. Its the middle of March for goodness sake.


No!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Well it's official.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1980162 said:


> You're posting from the bathroom?? With the wife's phone?????


Maybe he is leaving suprises on her phone?


----------



## Ranger620

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1980166 said:


> You're right I forgot, everyone is going to put a SILENCER on their ASSAULT rifle with hi capacity CLIPS


You forgot they will be loaded with armor piercing rounds


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1980170 said:


> Well it's official.


Is that a head band?


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1980170 said:


> Well it's official.


New job?..


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Ranger620;1980173 said:


> You forgot they will be loaded with armor piercing rounds


That's sometging that would be WAY over any of the nitwits head. A suppressor doesn't do nearly as much without subsonic ammo.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1980174 said:


> Is that a head band?


Hat and sun glasses. you better stop drinking.


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1980179 said:


> That's sometging that would be WAY over any of the nitwits head. A suppressor doesn't do nearly as much without subsonic ammo.


Never understood why the were illegal. Do they think more people will be shot if they can have them?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1980175 said:


> New job?..


He desided to start spending my taxes! :crying::crying:


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1980180 said:


> Hat and sun glasses. you better stop drinking.


I was looking on my phone and couldnt see. Helping a buddy out a tranny in his dump. No drinking


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1980163 said:


> Me too, maybe it's just the atmosphere.





qualitycut;1980183 said:


> I was looking on my phone and couldnt see. Helping a buddy out a tranny in his dump. No drinking


I'm drinking heavily watching Basketball and I thought he was wearing lip stick too. Just kidding Hamel. Are you going to change your name to Countyguy now?


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;1980174 said:


> Is that a head band?


That's what I thought until I zoomed in.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1980174 said:


> Is that a head band?


Nope hat.....


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1980175 said:


> New job?..


Yes sir.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1980182 said:


> He desided to start spending my taxes! :crying::crying:


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;1980151 said:


> That might be extreme but there is some data showing some cooler weather and possible snow in the midwest.
> 
> *I would take it just to get people off my back for a few days. Its the middle of March for goodness sake.*


Sounds good to me!!

Was at Home Depot today, people buying potting soil, pots. Over heard a lady asking "how come you don't have flowers out yet"

Jezzz, give me a break people!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;1980170 said:


> Well it's official.


You look like a criminal


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1980175 said:


> New job?..


Where have you been?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1980162 said:


> You're posting from the bathroom?? With the wife's phone?????


Looks more like a hotel room than a bathroom


----------



## Bill1090

NorthernProServ;1980195 said:


> Sounds good to me!!
> 
> Was at Home Depot today, people buying potting soil, pots. Over heard a lady asking "how come you don't have flowers out yet"
> 
> Jezzz, give me a break people!


Saw the Bonnie Plants truck at HD yesterday. Not sure if they had plants or not. Just saw them setting up the shelves.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1980202 said:


> Looks more like a hotel room than a bathroom


There are bathrooms in hotel rooms you know.  The sink kind of gave it away.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We need cold temps. Back in the 30's.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

And yeah the pic was at the sino in the room rather than in the bathroom.

Kids and mom went down to the candy stop. Then the kids want us to go back to the caisno. They want the room to themselves. 13 and 9. Good kids. They just want to watch Pokémon videos at full volume.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1980204 said:


> There are bathrooms in hotel rooms you know.  The sink kind of gave it away.


But most have sinks on the way in to the regular room. They have the ice container and coffee maker there as well


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I watching PawnStars but I can't remember when Rick calls in they "guy he knows" to the follow up to remember if it's Goin up in value, or down.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1980205 said:


> We need cold temps. Back in the 30's.


I agree!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Pretty sure I'LL feel like crap in the morning.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1980205 said:


> We need cold temps. Back in the 30's.


Noooo! I just started getting my tan going.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1980181 said:


> Never understood why the were illegal. Do they think more people will be shot if they can have them?


Because criminals are going to spend $800 to make a pistol 8" longer to drop the db to around 125db. These people think it sounds like the movies


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1980182 said:


> He desided to start spending my taxes! :crying::crying:


I see.........


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1980192 said:


> Yes sir.


Congrats!...


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1980200 said:


> Where have you been?


No where in particular.


----------



## Camden

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1980166 said:


> You're right I forgot, everyone is going to put a SILENCER on their ASSAULT rifle with hi capacity CLIPS
> 
> After they pay for the tax stamp, get another background check, and wait 6-8 months


You just nailed almost every buzz word used by the anti-gun whackos.



Ranger620;1980173 said:


> You forgot they will be loaded with armor piercing rounds


Oh yeah, there's another term that gets used way too often.



qualitycut;1980181 said:


> Never understood why the were illegal. Do they think more people will be shot if they can have them?


Because the bad guy in movies always screws on a "silencer" before he commits a crime with a gun. To them that's real life.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1980205 said:


> We need cold temps. Back in the 30's.


Best thing I heard all day!


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1980187 said:


> I'm drinking heavily watching Basketball and I thought he was wearing lip stick too. Just kidding Hamel. Are you going to change your name to Countyguy now?


Maybe.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1980166 said:


> You're right I forgot, everyone is going to put a SILENCER on their ASSAULT rifle with hi capacity CLIPS
> 
> After they pay for the tax stamp, get another background check, and wait 6-8 months


:laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1980198 said:


> You look like a criminal


That was my goal. LOL


----------



## Bill1090

Novak says winter is not over.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1980195 said:


> Sounds good to me!!
> 
> Was at Home Depot today, people buying potting soil, pots. Over heard a lady asking "how come you don't have flowers out yet"
> 
> Jezzz, give me a break people!


Yeah people are nuts... Lots of calls this week.... "can you get out by Friday to do a cleanup?" Ummmm, no, it's wet...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1980206 said:


> And yeah the pic was at the sino in the room rather than in the bathroom.
> 
> Kids and mom went down to the candy stop. Then the kids want us to go back to the caisno. They want the room to themselves. 13 and 9. Good kids. They just want to watch Pokémon videos at full volume.


Hookers and Blow... (kidding of course Lwnmwrman)


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;1980242 said:


> Novak says winter is not over.....


Come on... Seriously? Didn't he just post that it was over like early this week?


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1980244 said:


> Hookers and Blow...


That's how I spend my money.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Camden;1980226 said:


> You just nailed almost every buzz word used by the anti-gun whackos.
> 
> Oh yeah, there's another term that gets used way too often.
> 
> Because the bad guy in movies always screws on a "silencer" before he commits a crime with a gun. To them that's real life.


Just like everything else, the BAD guys will do whatever they want. It doesn't matter if it's illegal. Most all gun laws are stupid, why can't I have my SBR without a bunch of paperwork and paying $200? I am a law abiding citizen. Why can't I have firearms with a fun switch without becoming a manufacturer and all the legal mumbo jumbo or paying $20k for a legal pre 1986 full auto with all accompanying paperwork? The only one laws affect are law abiding people. If I were a bag guy it is very easy to make something full auto. You could do it in about two minutes on an AR. I never would because I value my freedom, would a criminal? Why would he care, it's probaby illegal for him to possess a firearm anyway


----------



## Ranger620

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1980250 said:


> Just like everything else, the BAD guys will do whatever they want. It doesn't matter if it's illegal. Most all gun laws are stupid, why can't I have my SBR without a bunch of paperwork and paying $200? I am a law abiding citizen. Why can't I have firearms with a fun switch without becoming a manufacturer and all the legal mumbo jumbo or paying $20k for a legal pre 1986 full auto with all accompanying paperwork? The only one laws affect are law abiding people. If I were a bag guy it is very easy to make something full auto. You could do it in about two minutes on an AR. I never would because I value my freedom, would a criminal? Why would he care, it's probaby illegal for him to possess a firearm anyway


Closest legal way to getting the fun switch would be the slide fire. Would you agree? Ever use one?


----------



## Bill1090

cbservicesllc;1980246 said:


> Come on... Seriously? Didn't he just post that it was over like early this week?


Yup........


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1980250 said:


> Just like everything else, the BAD guys will do whatever they want. It doesn't matter if it's illegal. Most all gun laws are stupid, why can't I have my SBR without a bunch of paperwork and paying $200? I am a law abiding citizen. Why can't I have firearms with a fun switch without becoming a manufacturer and all the legal mumbo jumbo or paying $20k for a legal pre 1986 full auto with all accompanying paperwork? The only one laws affect are law abiding people. If I were a bag guy it is very easy to make something full auto. You could do it in about two minutes on an AR. I never would because I value my freedom, would a criminal? Why would he care, it's probaby illegal for him to possess a firearm anyway


This......


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1980246 said:


> Come on... Seriously? Didn't he just post that it was over like early this week?


Then week before said it wasnt over. Whats winter though? Thats like the weather people, be ready for a big cool down then at the end the say a 10 degree drop.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1980247 said:


> That's how I spend my money.


Whewww i thought i was the only one


----------



## Snow Captain

anybody looking to do Landscape and Lot Sweep work at the Eden Prairie or Maplewood Pet Smart? 

or….

how about Power and Window washing at Gordmans in Burnsville, Roseville, Woodbury and Mankato? 

A property management company asked for some referrals


----------



## SSS Inc.

Snow Captain;1980260 said:


> anybody looking to do Landscape and Lot Sweep work at the Eden Prairie or Maplewood Pet Smart?
> 
> or….
> 
> how about Power and Window washing at Gordmans in Burnsville, Roseville, Woodbury and Mankato?
> 
> A property management company asked for some referrals


We do sweeping. Send me a pm if you want.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1980244 said:


> Hookers and Blow... (kidding of course Lwnmwrman)


4 more years.....


----------



## Snow Captain

SSS Inc.;1980263 said:


> We do sweeping. Send me a pm if you want.


I can fwd you the email they sent me. PM or post your email..


----------



## SSS Inc.

Snow Captain;1980266 said:


> I can fwd you the email they sent me. PM or post your email..


I sent my email to you. No way I'm posting it here with these crazies.


----------



## Snow Captain

SSS Inc.;1980276 said:


> I sent my email to you. No way I'm posting it here with these crazies.


Got it and I sent you the email.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Did anyone see someplace in Italy got 8 FEET of snow in a day


----------



## SSS Inc.

Snow Captain;1980277 said:


> Got it and I sent you the email.


Thanks........


----------



## SSS Inc.

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1980280 said:


> Did anyone see someplace in Italy got 8 FEET of snow in a day


Its a new WORLD record I think. Crazy!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Ranger620;1980254 said:


> Closest legal way to getting the fun switch would be the slide fire. Would you agree? Ever use one?


That would be, no I haven't used one. I've thought about getting one though


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1980276 said:


> I sent my email to you. No way I'm posting it here with these crazies.


Should I post it for them


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

http://www.weather.com/storms/winter/news/italy-24-hour-snow-march-2015

It was in 18 hours and some other city had 80" last week.

Did the math quick. It was 100.8"= 8.4'. That's 5.6" per hour


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1980286 said:


> Should I post it for them


You and about a dozen others could but I would rather you didn't.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;1980286 said:


> Should I post it for them


I will get it started. [email protected]:waving:


----------



## BossPlow614

Does anyone have info on when sod farms will be ready & open?


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1980292 said:


> Does anyone have info on when sod farms will be ready & open?


Probably early to mid april. Maybe


----------



## Drakeslayer

BossPlow614;1980292 said:


> Does anyone have info on when sod farms will be ready & open?


Did you call any of them?


----------



## Ranger620

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1980285 said:


> That would be, no I haven't used one. I've thought about getting one though


Takes a little getting used to but fun. I don't have one but thought about buying one for my ar but just don't play enough anymore to justify spending the money


----------



## CityGuy

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1980280 said:


> Did anyone see someplace in Italy got 8 FEET of snow in a day


8 feet in 18 hours


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Just took out the trash, holy cow it's like a summer night. It smells like rain


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

BossPlow614;1980292 said:


> Does anyone have info on when sod farms will be ready & open?


Really? It's MARCH!! Nobody knows or would even be able to guess.


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1980292 said:


> Does anyone have info on when sod farms will be ready & open?


It's only march. Guarantee even the farmers have no clue yet. I would say and of April maybe


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1980313 said:


> Really? It's MARCH!! Nobody knows or would even be able to guess.


This, i was going to ca today and see if they had an idea but figured they probably dont im guessing mid April


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;1980242 said:


> Novak says winter is not over.....


He is right........Thumbs Up


----------



## banonea

3 days no smoking and everyone is still alive.........Might be able to do it this time.


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1980319 said:


> 3 days no smoking and everyone is still alive.........Might be able to do it this time.


My birthday is next Sunday im going to try and quit monday did it for 8 months 2 summers ago and then we got all the snow last winter and got bored sitting in the truck all the time.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1980320 said:


> My birthday is next Sunday im going to try and quit monday did it for 8 months 2 summers ago and then we got all the snow last winter and got bored sitting in the truck all the time.


I am using the gum and dumb dumd suckers and its going ok. Driving is the worse I will say


----------



## qualitycut

Can't believe they are still letting them protest after 2 of the cops were shot.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1980325 said:


> Can't believe they are still letting them protest after 2 of the cops were shot.


If they try to stop them it will only get worse.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1980327 said:


> If they try to stop them it will only get worse.


So just let them protest and shoot cops? Not sure how it can get worse than that. bring in the national guard and whoever else its never going to end if they just let them get away with this crap.


----------



## Deershack

SSS Inc.;1980276 said:


> I sent my email to you. No way I'm posting it here with these crazies.


I resemble that remark.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1980327 said:


> If they try to stop them it will only get worse.


Unfortunately this is true... Just like the protesters here... At least the Bloomington City Attorney is still holding up the charges for the MOA protest...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1980331 said:


> Unfortunately this is true... Just like the protesters here... At least the Bloomington City Attorney is still holding up the charges for the MOA protest...


But they shot 2 cops for no reason, protesting is 1 thing but shooting police while protesting is a totally different deal.

They were interviewing people and they said they deserve it, hope more get shot. Not sure they can let that fly


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1980328 said:


> So just let them protest and shoot cops? Not sure how it can get worse than that. bring in the national guard and whoever else its never going to end if they just let them get away with this crap.


In that city it's never going to end. Every action they take is going to have backlash it's a losing situation really.


----------



## BossPlow614

Drakeslayer;1980296 said:


> Did you call any of them?


Not yet. I'll call Hoffman Bros in the morning. I figured I'd check here to see if anyone had info.

As for the opposition to it being too early, when the frost is out of the ground & it's mostly dry, it's go-time. We have a budget to meet and then some and need to take advantage of every nice day that's available.


----------



## SnowGuy73

49° breezy few clouds.


----------



## CityGuy

46° cloudy 
Not to bad out.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1980318 said:


> He is right........Thumbs Up


Heave faith. 1 more good one yet.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1980319 said:


> 3 days no smoking and everyone is still alive.........Might be able to do it this time.


Good for you. I plan on Saturday at midnight quiting again. I have to with a little one on the way.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1980325 said:


> Can't believe they are still letting them protest after 2 of the cops were shot.


They have too. People have a right to assemble. As long as they are not breaking any other laws they can't stop them.
Was what was done wrong? Yes. But they can assemble and protest.


----------



## CityGuy

46° cloudy 
Feels like 45°


----------



## albhb3

well that was an easy day at work suppost to go to UW river falls but no trucky no worky its the weekend. I was looking forward to go to the campus however


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;1980370 said:


> well that was an easy day at work suppost to go to UW river falls but no trucky no worky its the weekend. I was looking forward to go to the campus however


Dead battery?


----------



## albhb3

banonea;1980322 said:


> I am using the gum and dumb dumd suckers and its going ok. Driving is the worse I will say


my parents did the patches and pills worked for them gotta be 10 years by now...the only thing is they quit on vacation week  ohh boy was that a trip. It wont be long and that smoke will start to get to ya and you wont believe how much that stuff stinksThumbs Up


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;1980371 said:


> Dead battery?


no some how dispatch sent myself and another driver with the same truck to the same place he beat me in. Didn't need to be there till 6:30-7. Didn't know where the damn thing was at either shop or what. It is what it is, I guess I could of done some barrel stops but then again no paperwork.


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;1980319 said:


> 3 days no smoking and everyone is still alive.........Might be able to do it this time.


Atta boy!....


----------



## Bill1090

44* and cloudy...


----------



## TKLAWN

BossPlow614;1980336 said:


> Not yet. I'll call Hoffman Bros in the morning. I figured I'd check here to see if anyone had info.
> 
> As for the opposition to it being too early, when the frost is out of the ground & it's mostly dry, it's go-time. We have a budget to meet and then some and need to take advantage of every nice day that's available.


WTF


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1980391 said:


> WTF


he always has to throw in some business savy remark in every post.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1980358 said:


> They have too. People have a right to assemble. As long as they are not breaking any other laws they can't stop them.
> Was what was done wrong? Yes. But they can assemble and protest.


But they shot cops while doing it. I think its pretty ***** to let a bunch of thugs run around the city and just stand back to watch.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;1980356 said:


> Heave faith. 1 more good one yet.


Thats what i said. Basketball tournaments haven't started yet. ....


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;1980357 said:


> Good for you. I plan on Saturday at midnight quiting again. I have to with a little one on the way.


Good motivation. .....


----------



## banonea

albhb3;1980372 said:


> my parents did the patches and pills worked for them gotta be 10 years by now...the only thing is they quit on vacation week  ohh boy was that a trip. It wont be long and that smoke will start to get to ya and you wont believe how much that stuff stinksThumbs Up


It dose already. .....


----------



## albhb3

banonea;1980401 said:


> It dose already. .....


goodThumbs Up


----------



## banonea

albhb3;1980402 said:


> goodThumbs Up


That was kinda my thoughts. Going to get the truck cleaned and speayed down on the inside to try to desmell it.....


----------



## NorthernProServ

Got a screwdriver down about 3" into the ground before hitting frost.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1980413 said:


> Got a screwdriver down about 3" into the ground before hitting frost.


Yea its going to be a bit still lows below freezing next week


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1980415 said:


> Yea its going to be a bit still lows below freezing next week


I think so, that was south facing full sun all day too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1980415 said:


> Yea its going to be a bit still lows below freezing next week


Thank God!Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1980430 said:


> Thank God!Thumbs Up


I still got some ice fishing ti do


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1980391 said:


> WTF


He's young and has big dreams. Give him 5 more years. He'LL either own all of us, or be selling real estate.


----------



## banonea

throwing this out there......

I'm going to have an 18'X 83" lawncare trailer for sale.I picked it up the other day from a guy here in town intending to use it for my mowers, after putting them on there, I decided that I am going to stick with an enclosed trailer. I am doing some repairs on it right now and will post photos later, if anyone is interested please PM me, I will try to shoot you a price later today. Will have weed whip rack, adjustable storage rack, new tires all the way around, all new wiring for lights and trailer breaks. These are the things i am replacing, dont want to something that is not right. Will also have current tabs on it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1980413 said:


> Got a screwdriver down about 3" into the ground before hitting frost.


One of my former employees digs most of the graves in the area.

All last week..... in Wyoming the frost was down about 28". In Forest Lake, it was down 4", and it Stacy there was no frost.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1980332 said:


> But they shot 2 cops for no reason, protesting is 1 thing but shooting police while protesting is a totally different deal.
> 
> They were interviewing people and they said they deserve it, hope more get shot. Not sure they can let that fly


I hear you... I think it's bull cafe too... It's a no win situation...


----------



## qualitycut

City is out sweeping in full force


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1980434 said:


> I still got some ice fishing ti do


No, I need time to figure out what I want to be this summer!


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;1980336 said:


> Not yet. I'll call Hoffman Bros in the morning. I figured I'd check here to see if anyone had info.
> 
> As for the opposition to it being too early, when the frost is out of the ground & it's mostly dry, it's go-time. We have a budget to meet and then some and need to take advantage of every nice day that's available.


No opposition here, but I think what people were trying to point out is that the sod farms will be the one's that hold up your plan...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

JohnDee has snow March 20-22.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1980447 said:


> No opposition here, but I think what people were trying to point out is that the sod farms will be the one's that hold up your plan...


I wasn't. I was thinking not only is it only March, it's not even March 15th.


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea;1980399 said:


> Thats what i said. Basketball tournaments haven't started yet. ....


Yes, they're going on now


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1980435 said:


> He's young and has big dreams. Give him 5 more years. He'LL either own all of us, or be selling real estate.


I'm thinking the later. Saw many companies in my short time come in like a lion and lose out. Right now we have a couple guys that spent in the 100's of thousands. One has slowed way down on purchases and advertising and the other is still buying like crazy but they didn't start buying til last summer. The momentum stops eventually. And like everyone says it's not what you take in its what you make at the end of the year


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Getting ready to head home.

Watching WI girl's basketball live on TV. They show the section SEMIFINAL game here. It's not state tourney, it's not even section FINALS.

Score is 22-11 at half.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1980448 said:


> JohnDee has snow March 20-22.


Yea with 4+ possible way up in the up. Nothing shown for here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1980456 said:


> Yea with 4+ possible way up in the up. Nothing shown for here


I suppose I could dig my dump trailer out of the snow and go finish that 808 drain. Get my last $3,000. I wonder if there's frost 6" down on the north side of that building.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I suppose I could go sweep a couple parking lots next week, do my patching job, got some places we didn't get the cut backs done at last fall.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I suppose I could just blow off another week too. Still only mid March.


----------



## albhb3

farmers are out in full force on the south side of rosemount looks a but wet on the edges of fields but pretty good a pass in noticed the low spot in the dog park where all the water goes to has no standing water any more either


----------



## albhb3

noticed home owners were bringing leaves into the local ramsey co. dumpsites as well


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1980450 said:


> I wasn't. I was thinking not only is it only March, it's not even March 15th.


Fair Enough...


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1980446 said:


> No, I need time to figure out what I want to be this summer!


A male model! !!


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1980454 said:


> Getting ready to head home.
> 
> Watching WI girl's basketball live on TV. They show the section SEMIFINAL game here. It's not state tourney, it's not even section FINALS.
> 
> Score is 22-11 at half.


gotta remember wisco is big into hs basketball


----------



## albhb3

Green Grass;1980463 said:


> A male model! !!


a proficient yatch capitan


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1980463 said:


> A male model! !!


I don't think that's a possibility..


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;1980466 said:


> a proficient yatch capitan


Or this......


----------



## mnlefty

SnowGuy73;1980446 said:


> No, I need time to figure out what I want to be this summer!


You applying for city parks jobs? Chan, EP, Bloomington all had/have openings recently.


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnlefty;1980471 said:


> You applying for city parks jobs? Chan, EP, Bloomington all had/have openings recently.


Already done. You?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1980458 said:


> I suppose I could go sweep a couple parking lots next week, do my patching job, got some places we didn't get the cut backs done at last fall.


You sweep now too?? What don't you do?


----------



## mnlefty

SnowGuy73;1980474 said:


> Already done. You?


Not this time... pretty content with the current irrigation work. Plus getting tired of going through the process and getting close on the city jobs only to lose to a seasonal guy who had it in the bag from the start.


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnlefty;1980480 said:


> Not this time... pretty content with the current irrigation work. Plus getting tired of going through the process and getting close on the city jobs only to lose to a seasonal guy who had it in the bag from the start.


Agreed!


----------



## Bill1090

Pulled some 4x4s out of the ground this morning. Found frost 2ft down on a north side. Didn't find frost on the south side.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Yikes. Just got word a 100 town home (50) buildings is going for $1700 per month. This includes all services. It's a town about 40 or so miles from me. I didn't bid it, but know who did. Most guys were triple and quadruple that bid. I don't really know the specifics but I know there's a ton of trees and shrubs. It's also very tight for snow.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

What's that blue line represent on John dee's 5-10 day?


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1980487 said:


> Yikes. Just got word a 100 town home (50) buildings is going for $1700 per month. This includes all services. It's a town about 40 or so miles from me. I didn't bid it, but know who did. Most guys were triple and quadruple that bid. I don't really know the specifics but I know there's a ton of trees and shrubs. It's also very tight for snow.


I got a bid out there right now, 4 locations:

lawn
snow
fert and weed
trimming 
the whole thing for just over $5700.00 per month . no sidewalks in the winter. just talked with them today, there waiting on a couple more bids, but I am the only one that has given them a set monthly price for all and the 1 manager has 2 of the 4 properties and as a rule they use the same person for all. crossing the fingers


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1980490 said:


> What's that blue line represent on John dee's 5-10 day?


Somewhere north of the line is where the possibility of snow is for the 20-22 of March.

If something is on the horizon in the 5-10 day, he just makes a general area like that, especially if it's towards the end of the 10 day.


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;1980490 said:


> What's that blue line represent on John dee's 5-10 day?


32* line.

Nevermind that's red.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1980358 said:


> They have too. People have a right to assemble. As long as they are not breaking any other laws they can't stop them.
> Was what was done wrong? Yes. But they can assemble and protest.


But they can declare Marshal Law (I think it is called) and anyone out after dark is arrested... Might run out of space to hold them real fast...ussmileyflag


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1980493 said:


> 32* line.......


No, that's usually a red line.

Nevermind....real time edits going on.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1980495 said:


> No, that's usually a red line.
> 
> Nevermind....real time edits going on.


Did you get a new phone or did you steal the wife's for the day?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1980477 said:


> You sweep now too?? What don't you do?


Just a couple of small apartments. They clear the lots, we blow it to the sides with blowers and clean up the edges. 2 guys, 2 hours each one.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1980445 said:


> City is out sweeping in full force


This...here...The water truck just went by wetting everything down.


----------



## Bill1090

Silly homeowner is rototilling his garden.


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1980397 said:


> he always has to throw in some business savy remark in every post.


Good to see I have some more haters. Thumbs Up. This is a snow plowing *business* forum, is it not?


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1980435 said:


> He's young and has big dreams. Give him 5 more years. He'LL either own all of us, or be selling real estate.


I definitely won't be selling real estate. Investing in it, possibly.


----------



## Doughboy12

BossPlow614;1980504 said:


> Good to see I have some more haters. Thumbs Up. This is a snow plowing *business* forum, is it not?


Actually no...this is the weather forum (Edit: Snow & Ice Forum / Weather Discussion)... :waving:

57 partly sunny :salute:

THIS is the Business Forum...


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;1980447 said:


> No opposition here, but I think what people were trying to point out is that the sod farms will be the one's that hold up your plan...


That is true, they need to be able to get their equipment on the turf so it'll be a while.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1980487 said:


> Yikes. Just got word a 100 town home (50) buildings is going for $1700 per month. This includes all services. It's a town about 40 or so miles from me. I didn't bid it, but know who did. Most guys were triple and quadruple that bid. I don't really know the specifics but I know there's a ton of trees and shrubs. It's also very tight for snow.


That's ridiculous...


----------



## BossPlow614

Doughboy12;1980506 said:


> Actually no...this is the weather forum (Edit: Snow & Ice Forum / Weather Discussion)... :waving:
> 
> 57 partly sunny :salute:
> 
> THIS is the Business Forum...


I meant plowsite.com in general.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1980504 said:


> Good to see I have some more haters. Thumbs Up. This is a snow plowing *business* forum, is it not?


No you just always come across as arrogant and try and make people sound stupid or have something to say about how they run things.


----------



## Green Grass

BossPlow614;1980504 said:


> Good to see I have some more haters. Thumbs Up. This is a snow plowing *business* forum, is it not?


No it's a *weather *forum actually :laughing::laughing:


----------



## snowman55

2 crews doing clean ups today. its spring time.


----------



## qualitycut

snowman55;1980514 said:


> 2 crews doing clean ups today. its spring time.


With mowers?


----------



## snowman55

he!! yeah 4x4 tractors. tear it up who cares customers want it done. customers always right. right?


----------



## BossPlow614

qualitycut;1980511 said:


> No you just always come across as arrogant and try and make people sound stupid or have something to say about how they run things.


Enlighten me on when I actually posted something how you described. I'm guessing you're referring to me posting about not using a ballpark sq ft price on sealing a patio a while back where I posted that the only way to find out your price is direct costs + overhead incurred + profit desired = selling price.

My post from last night explained that my company has numbers to hit & we plan to take advantage of every opportunity (nice weather & potentially an early spring) available to meet budget. Nothing condescending there.

I guess this is not the thread to bring business topics into since sports & beer are so much more important.


----------



## SSS Inc.

snowman55;1980516 said:


> he!! yeah 4x4 tractors. tear it up who cares customers want it done. customers always right. right?


I walked about 10 commercial parking lots today and made many short cuts across the grass. Not that wet on these properties. I expect to see a ton of guys out next week.

My rink is almost entirely gone and one side was 12" thick. I have never seen it melt so fast.


----------



## qualitycut

BossPlow614;1980518 said:


> Enlighten me on when I actually posted something how you described. I'm guessing you're referring to me posting about not using a ballpark sq ft price on sealing a patio a while back where I posted that the only way to find out your price is direct costs + overhead incurred + profit desired = selling price.
> 
> My post from last night explained that my company has numbers to hit & we plan to take advantage of every opportunity (nice weather & potentially an early spring) available to meet budget. Nothing condescending there.
> 
> I guess this is not the thread to bring business topics into since sports & beer are so much more important.


Abouy people not having emails with there website at the end something about when i said i give you guys props on knowing your numbers to a T then you go off talking about how you dont get how people can just do that and its not a business ect ect.
I know my over head and what i meed to make but some of you go a step further and i was complimenting that.


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;1980521 said:


> I walked about 10 commercial parking lots today and made many short cuts across the grass. Not that wet on these properties. I expect to see a ton of guys out next week.
> 
> My rink is almost entirely gone and one side was 12" thick. I have never seen it melt so fast.


I blame global warming


----------



## NorthernProServ

snowman55;1980514 said:


> 2 crews doing clean ups today. its spring time.


Going to see how next week pans out with the weather, if it stays warmer then expected and dry, planning on the week of the 23 rd to start going.

Still have a ton of residential contracts out still, commercials are coming in nicely


----------



## albhb3

wow you would think its the middle of January and theres no snow to be seen again go get some fresh air guys geesh...BTW the weeds are growing in my yard


----------



## albhb3

BossPlow614;1980518 said:


> ​
> I guess this is not the thread to bring business topics into since sports & beer are so much more important.


well now you gone and done it...

how else do you expect to get to 200000 post by years end


----------



## albhb3

theres someone mowing in the neighborhood I feel to lazy to compete


----------



## cbservicesllc

snowman55;1980516 said:


> he!! yeah 4x4 tractors. tear it up who cares customers want it done. customers always right. right?


Hahahahaha... That brings up a good question... When are most people here planning on getting started? As long as I don't see too many crews up here out and about hopefully my customers aren't a PITA...


----------



## Doughboy12

BossPlow614;1980510 said:


> I meant plowsite.com in general.


Pretty sure there is a homeowner section on here too.


----------



## Doughboy12

BossPlow614;1980518 said:


> Enlighten me on when I actually posted something how you described. I'm guessing you're referring to me posting about not using a ballpark sq ft price on sealing a patio a while back where I posted that the only way to find out your price is direct costs + overhead incurred + profit desired = selling price.
> 
> My post from last night explained that my company has numbers to hit & we plan to take advantage of every opportunity (nice weather & potentially an early spring) available to meet budget. Nothing condescending there.
> 
> I guess this is not the thread to bring business topics into since sports & beer are so much more important.


Just don't get it do you.... :laughing:

I for one was razzing you. Two you don't seem to take it well. Three you can't admit when you are wrong and get all defensive.

Get it now.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;1980542 said:


> Pretty sure there is a homeowner section on here too.


There is, as well as a business section among others. I think this thread is more for bull cafeing with weather thrown in there when snow is forcasted. It also works well to blow off some steam, weather it be about the biz or outside of it


----------



## MNPLOWCO

"Weather" (whether) or not to pay this. I'm sure this will be coming
up in some legislation here if our elected nincompoops read this. 
Don't do 65 in a 50.

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/offbe...speeding-ticket/ar-AA9GA9i?ocid=ansAtlantic11


----------



## Bill1090

68* and sunny. UWL has some good sights to see today.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1980527 said:


> Going to see how next week pans out with the weather, if it stays warmer then expected and dry, planning on the week of the 23 rd to start going.
> 
> Still have a ton of residential contracts out still, commercials are coming in nicely


Well there's one answer... Thumbs Up


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1980551 said:


> Well there's one answer... Thumbs Up


I am going to see what equipment starts this weekend.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1980553 said:


> I am going to see what equipment starts this weekend.


Sounds like a reasonable plan... I might do that Monday... I just stocked up on filters and parts for service this week... I don't want to overwhelm myself...


----------



## Doughboy12

More plow trucks seen out on the road than you can shake a stick at today....


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;1980564 said:


> More plow trucks seen out on the road than you can shake a stick at today....


City of MG was putting all their wings in the back storage building yesterday


----------



## CityGuy

53 sunny 
Breeze


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1980446 said:


> No, I need time to figure out what I want to be this summer!


Male stripper.

Just don't tell me where.


----------



## CityGuy

mnlefty;1980480 said:


> Not this time... pretty content with the current irrigation work. Plus getting tired of going through the process and getting close on the city jobs only to lose to a seasonal guy who had it in the bag from the start.


Seems that's about the only way in these day's.


----------



## Green Grass

Time to get ready to go to the Wild game


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;1980526 said:


> I blame global warming


This.......


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1980568 said:


> City of MG was putting all their wings in the back storage building yesterday


Ours won't come off for another month so I'm told.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1980581 said:


> Time to get ready to go to the Wild game


Lucky.

Wave to us.


----------



## mnlefty

CityGuy;1980577 said:


> Seems that's about the only way in these day's.


The process unfortunately perpetuates some of the stereotypes of municipal jobs... seems like they would rather take a lesser experienced, lesser educated candidate who just puts a few years in and "learns the system" instead of more education/experience out of fear they may upset the apple cart and/or kill the golden goose.


----------



## Ranger620

Well just bought a dodge. I no I no its not true unless there is pics. I will get some up next week they have to take a plow off and get the spray in bed liner in. I got the truck and plow for a steel. I dont think they would throw in an air freshener if I asked.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1980602 said:


> Well just bought a dodge. I no I no its not true unless there is pics. I will get some up next week they have to take a plow off and get the spray in bed liner in. I got the truck and plow for a steel. I dont think they would throw in an air freshener if I asked.


You're lucky I was out of town.

I was going to go there tomorrow and see what I could trade my '06 for on that truck.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1980610 said:


> You're lucky I was out of town.
> 
> I was going to go there tomorrow and see what I could trade my '06 for on that truck.


I almost feel bad about it almost, got it cheaper than I had. unbelievably cheap with a brand new blizzard.

If you want that 5500 Ill give you the guy I went thru he was aggressive with management and helped a lot


----------



## Ranger620

I have to decide if I wanna spend $2915 on the Max care warranty. Little more than I thought. I have a day or two to decide


----------



## cbservicesllc

Did the screwdriver check when I got home... 2-3 inches to frost in the front yard (North)... 4 inches no resistance (all I had on that screwdriver) South side 10 feet out from the house... 1 inch to frost in the back of the yard (South)


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1980614 said:


> I have to decide if I wanna spend $2915 on the Max care warranty. Little more than I thought. I have a day or two to decide


Don't skimp now. You stole the truck. You have a track record of keeping trucks 10 years. That's $300 / year, $25 per month.

Last week I put my '13 in the shop for a new blower motor and body control module.

8 hours of labor plus parts. Cost me the $100 deductible.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

BossPlow614;1980507 said:


> That is true, they need to be able to get their equipment on the turf so it'll be a while.


Wow who'd a thunk


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Ranger620;1980602 said:


> Well just bought a dodge. I no I no its not true unless there is pics. I will get some up next week they have to take a plow off and get the spray in bed liner in. I got the truck and plow for a steel. I dont think they would throw in an air freshener if I asked.


Who'd ya get it from?


----------



## CityGuy

mnlefty;1980591 said:


> The process unfortunately perpetuates some of the stereotypes of municipal jobs... seems like they would rather take a lesser experienced, lesser educated candidate who just puts a few years in and "learns the system" instead of more education/experience out of fear they may upset the apple cart and/or kill the golden goose.


Seems that way. Once your in the system your almost golden to go anywhere.


----------



## Green Grass

I wonder if I can get closer?


----------



## Ranger620

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1980634 said:


> Who'd ya get it from?


Roseville dodge


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1980629 said:


> Don't skimp now. You stole the truck. You have a track record of keeping trucks 10 years. That's $300 / year, $25 per month.
> 
> Last week I put my '13 in the shop for a new blower motor and body control module.
> 
> 8 hours of labor plus parts. Cost me the $100 deductible.


Wait till I tell ya what I paid for the plow. Get a phone....

Ya yer right and I know it. Its the cheap in me. I didnt want it in my financing so told him if I come back in a few day I'd bring him a check. I wont get the truck till late next week. Not sure if Im gonna put the new blizzard on it may throw it on one of the other trucks.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

City of Anoka in Bind after Mistakenly Approving Tattoo Business

http://kstp.com/news/stories/s3734410.shtml?cat=1

(Sent from KSTP)

Nice. I like the part at the end where they say the city can't be held responsible for misinterpretation


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Green Grass;1980640 said:


> I wonder if I can get closer?


Probably could but you'd get tossed out


----------



## NorthernProServ

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1980647 said:


> City of Anoka in Bind after Mistakenly Approving Tattoo Business
> 
> http://kstp.com/news/stories/s3734410.shtml?cat=1
> 
> (Sent from KSTP)
> 
> Nice. I like the part at the end where they say the city can't be held responsible for misinterpretation


Typical.....


----------



## 09Daxman

Green Grass;1980640 said:


> I wonder if I can get closer?


Nice seats! Hopefully the wild are on their game tonight! I keep hearing the ducks have been struggling a little lately


----------



## Ranger620

09Daxman;1980652 said:


> Nice seats! Hopefully the wild are on their game tonight! I keep hearing the ducks have been struggling a little lately


I hope there struggling. We seem to have problems with west coast teams


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1980640 said:


> I wonder if I can get closer?


Yes. Climb the glass.


----------



## CityGuy

Game time.


----------



## CityGuy

Fight. in less than 10 seconds


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1980544 said:


> Just don't get it do you.... :laughing:
> 
> I for one was razzing you. Two you don't seem to take it well. Three you can't admit when you are wrong and get all defensive.
> 
> Get it now.


I don't get why everyone is "razzing" him as you put it. Sounds to me like he is anxious and ready to go. Nothing wrong with that. I'm still trying to figure out what he is wrong about.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Woohoo!!! I'm connected again!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1980659 said:


> I don't get why everyone is "razzing" him as you put it. Sounds to me like he is anxious and ready to go. Nothing wrong with that. I'm still trying to figure out what he is wrong about.


Some of it stems from when bedazzledboss took a shot at those that didn't have their company name @hackjobpatching.com.

Plus, like you said, he's only anxious and wants to make as much profit as possible, but some of the guys that have been in business for years know it's jumping the gun.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1980665 said:


> Some of it stems from when bedazzledboss took a shot at those that didn't have their company name @hackjobpatching.com.
> 
> Plus, like you said, he's only anxious and wants to make as much profit as possible, but some of the guys that have been in business for years know it's jumping the gun.


And making comments on how people run thier business


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1980665 said:


> Some of it stems from when bedazzledboss took a shot at those that didn't have their company name @hackjobpatching.com.
> 
> Plus, like you said, he's only anxious and wants to make as much profit as possible, but some of the guys that have been in business for years know it's jumping the gun.


Don't forget when he said you don't have a business if you borrow money, or something along that effect. And he don't take customers unless they have a more expensive vehicle than him


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1980665 said:


> Some of it stems from when bedazzledboss took a shot at those that didn't have their company name @hackjobpatching.com.
> 
> Plus, like you said, he's only anxious and wants to make as much profit as possible, but some of the guys that have been in business for years know it's jumping the gun.


Well there is something personal I haven't been following I guess. The email part I kind of agree with. Pretty cheap to get a domain name and email + it hammers home your name every time you email someone. But whatever, to each his own. hackjobpatching.com is available for $9.95/yr. 

I may be way off but I don't think its crazy to start thinking about going with these temps if its not super wet. I can't remember such a fast transition from plowing to 50-70º temps ever. If this was April I bet everyone on here would be headed out Monday. The calendar is messing with people I think.


----------



## Bill1090

New truck is lettered. It's nice having a cousin who works at a sign company.


----------



## unit28

My best customer not only had... a car more expensive ehatev's than I

He had a huge car collection
a cigarette racing boat and a mansion


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1980670 said:


> And he don't take customers unless they have a more expensive vehicle than him


His point here was probably more about being very selective on customers so you don't waste you time. I'm always looking for clues that point to a project being a waste of my efforts. Only so much time in a day and you won't get anywhere if you chase EVERYTHING. I'd say my hunches are right about 99% of the time. Its a great time saver to judge a property before I even get out of my truck. My hunch is typically justified when I drive by a year later and nothing has been done.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1980686 said:


> My best customer not only had... a car more expensive than I
> 
> He had a huge car collection
> a cigarette racing boat and a mansion


Most of my best customers aren't exactly strapped for cash either. payup


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1980669 said:


> And making comments on how people run thier business


This.............

Plus we all get razzed from time to time. If you can't take it don't play.


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1980691 said:


> Most of my best customers aren't exactly strapped for cash either. payup


Well then your church in Chaska won't mind I stole their parking lot markers today.


----------



## Doughboy12

If you are looking for a GoPro now is your chance. 
No reason not to take this deal. 
http://slickdeals.net/f/7482768-40-off-gopro-hero4-black-or-silver-fs-gopro-com-with-coupon-code


----------



## unit28

Me thinks it'll stay dry for awhile
And ever since I can remember
30* Temps in April is typical

attm
Yellow (if you're not colorblind)
is high fire danger


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;1980699 said:


> If you are looking for a GoPro now is your chance.
> No reason not to take this deal.
> http://slickdeals.net/f/7482768-40-off-gopro-hero4-black-or-silver-fs-gopro-com-with-coupon-code[/QUOTE
> Wow that's cheap. I already spent to much this week


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1980697 said:


> Well then your church in Chaska won't mind I stole their parking lot markers today.


Well that wasn't very nice.


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;1980683 said:


> New truck is lettered. It's nice having a cousin who works at a sign company.


Does he do window lettering? Need some made.


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1980708 said:


> Well that wasn't very nice.


Obviously kidding. I did notice they had a fresh new parking lot though!


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;1980709 said:


> Does he do window lettering? Need some made.


Think so. What are you looking for?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1980680 said:


> Well there is something personal I haven't been following I guess. The email part I kind of agree with. Pretty cheap to get a domain name and email + it hammers home your name every time you email someone. But whatever, to each his own. hackjobpatching.com is available for $9.95/yr.
> 
> I may be way off but I don't think its crazy to start thinking about going with these temps if its not super wet. I can't remember such a fast transition from plowing to 50-70º temps ever. If this was April I bet everyone on here would be headed out Monday. The calendar is messing with people I think.


But its not his business, i dont tell you how to run yours. My is my company name at .com they dont see that all, all the see is my company name on the email address. You need to click on my company name to even see the email. Im pretty sure my business is doing ok.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1980699 said:


> If you are looking for a GoPro now is your chance.
> No reason not to take this deal.
> http://slickdeals.net/f/7482768-40-off-gopro-hero4-black-or-silver-fs-gopro-com-with-coupon-code


Yeah that's a steal! My hero 4 was double that


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1980688 said:


> His point here was probably more about being very selective on customers so you don't waste you time. I'm always looking for clues that point to a project being a waste of my efforts. Only so much time in a day and you won't get anywhere if you chase EVERYTHING. I'd say my hunches are right about 99% of the time. Its a great time saver to judge a property before I even get out of my truck. My hunch is typically justified when I drive by a year later and nothing has been done.


My most wealthy customer drives a 86 firebird pos


----------



## Ranger620

Goal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ranger620

I like stewart. Nice to see him run over stoner


----------



## 09Daxman

Down by one now. 

I agree I like Stewart. He may not be the greatest hockey player but the is a good physical player and someone who isn't scared to step up and fight.


----------



## 09Daxman

Kessler need a good hit or beating


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1980688 said:


> His point here was probably more about being very selective on customers so you don't waste you time. I'm always looking for clues that point to a project being a waste of my efforts. Only so much time in a day and you won't get anywhere if you chase EVERYTHING. I'd say my hunches are right about 99% of the time. Its a great time saver to judge a property before I even get out of my truck. My hunch is typically justified when I drive by a year later and nothing has been done.


I have the hardest time with rich people. The guy who I posted about owing me for leaves and then didn't want to pay in full owns a home in Mexico and a lake home, his personal home among many many buildings. He would get $300 an hour back in the 80's and up to $500 an hour up to his retirement. I also have several doctors. The one who live in a fancy house and have a household name around town are so slow to pay no matter if it's mowing or a big landscape job. I don't 100% agree with going off ones wealth. Now I can get a feel on the phone or meeting in person most of the time. I am sure it varies from area to area. But the point being you can't just not deal with someone if they drive something cheaper than you


----------



## TKLAWN

Power play! Let's go.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1980718 said:
 

> But its not his business, i dont tell you how to run yours. My is my company name at .com they dont see that all, all the see is my company name on the email address. You need to click on my company name to even see the email. Im pretty sure my business is doing ok.


I hear ya. Whatever works for everyone is fine by me. However pointless it is, the reality is that these days having a website etc. does add some legitimacy. I would feel weird saying [email protected] is my email. I would think on the residential side of lawn and landscape a simple website and the email that goes with it would make sense to help grow the company. I know when I'm shopping for something I find some comfort if I can see a website (which would go hand in hand with a company email).



qualitycut;1980721 said:


> My most wealthy customer drives a 86 firebird pos


Forget about cars for a second, somehow you figured out he has money. All I'm saying is that you can learn a lot about a property before you even get out of the truck. Sometimes you're wrong but the times your gut is right is worth much more in time saved than the few you misjudge. If someone has all the time in the world then chase everything, but most of us don't, so you have to maximize your time and efforts.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1980647 said:


> City of Anoka in Bind after Mistakenly Approving Tattoo Business
> 
> http://kstp.com/news/stories/s3734410.shtml?cat=1
> 
> (Sent from KSTP)
> 
> Nice. I like the part at the end where they say the city can't be held responsible for misinterpretation


Wtf..........


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1980737 said:


> I have the hardest time with rich people. The guy who I posted about owing me for leaves and then didn't want to pay in full owns a home in Mexico and a lake home, his personal home among many many buildings. He would get $300 an hour back in the 80's and up to $500 an hour up to his retirement. I also have several doctors. The one who live in a fancy house and have a household name around town are so slow to pay no matter if it's mowing or a big landscape job. I don't 100% agree with going off ones wealth. Now I can get a feel on the phone or meeting in person most of the time. I am sure it varies from area to area. But the point being you can't just not deal with someone if they drive something cheaper than you


A) I agree, wealth certainly doesn't mean good customer but its a good start.

B) I think you're taking the car cheaper than your's a little too literally. If there is a rusty 1989 Olds, rotting siding, and dog crap everywhere you can probably sense that this is a waste of time.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1980750 said:


> Wtf..........


I'm pretty sure there is a Tattoo place called Wingnuts just on the edge of "Downtown" Anoka. This place can't be more than a block away from that. I can't imagine going through everything only to find that you can't open.


----------



## Ranger620

As it sits if Anaheim wins that's a season sweep against us. If the season ended today we play Anaheim in the first round so you no where that's gonna get us. They just cant win against west coast teams


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1980748 said:


> I hear ya. Whatever works for everyone is fine by me. However pointless it is, the reality is that these days having a website etc. does add some legitimacy. I would feel weird saying [email protected] is my email. I would think on the residential side of lawn and landscape a simple website and the email that goes with it would make sense to help grow the company. I know when I'm shopping for something I find some comfort if I can see a website (which would go hand in hand with a company email).
> 
> Look at your incoming emails it will say wells fargo or bank of america, doesn't even show the email address.
> 
> Forget about cars for a second, somehow you figured out he has money. All I'm saying is that you can learn a lot about a property before you even get out of the truck. Sometimes you're wrong but the times your gut is right is worth much more in time saved than the few you misjudge. If someone has all the time in the world then chase everything, but most of us don't, so you have to maximize your time and efforts.


Yea i found out 2 years later. I dont judge my customers by what they drive, if the check clears whos gives a crap alot of us on here would have a hard time finding customers with nicer vehicles then we have.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1980752 said:


> A) I agree, wealth certainly doesn't mean good customer but its a good start.
> 
> B) I think you're taking the car cheaper than your's a little too literally. If there is a rusty 1989 Olds, rotting siding, and dog crap everywhere you can probably sense that this is a waste of time.


Probably to b. But the way he talks even if was just a few grand less than his he'd skip. Now I think with line of business vs ours has quite a bit different customer base. You deal with commercial accounts and from the sounds of it good sized stuff. Now on our end it's quite a bit with the residential side. I've found (in my area) it has a high profit margins vs the big 15 acre commercial account that guys are willing to drive 60 miles to mow for virtually little to no profit.

I don't care how much schooling one has you need real world experience to read a customer. Everyone has a different business and not everything works for another. Business cores are simular. Obviously the way we all do business works or we'd be gone and not buying stuff all the time


----------



## cbservicesllc

Wow... Looks like Gene is going to work with Tony... didn't see that coming...


----------



## Bill1090

High of 71 here today. Broke the old record of 69.


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;1980717 said:


> Think so. What are you looking for?


Looking for press on lettering. 
1. Saying FIRE in 6 inch or so letters then underneath FIRE INSTRUCTIN RESCUE EDUCATION

2. CUSTOMISED FIRE
RESCUE TRAINING
Probably 4 inch letters.

2 Sepetate sickers.

20 or so of each


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1980759 said:


> Yea i found out 2 years later. I dont judge my customers by what they drive, if the check clears whos gives a crap alot of us on here would have a hard time finding customers with nicer vehicles then we have.


For the record I'm not even sure if MJbossdubs2000 even agrees with me. Maybe he literally meant what he said but I have my doubts. Haven't you ever rolled up to a house and wondered if its going to be worth your time? Maybe you haven't. I have seen plenty of parking lots where I know we are just not the contractor for them. I could spend 4 hours working on a bid when I know they will hire [email protected] for $300.


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;1980771 said:


> Looking for press on lettering.
> 1. Saying FIRE in 6 inch or so letters then underneath FIRE INSTRUCTIN RESCUE EDUCATION
> 
> 2. CUSTOMISED FIRE
> RESCUE TRAINING
> Probably 4 inch letters.
> 
> 2 Sepetate sickers.
> 
> 20 or so of each


I will see if I can post a picture of the FIRE one tomorrow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1980762 said:


> Probably to b. But the way he talks even if was just a few grand less than his he'd skip. Now I think with line of business vs ours has quite a bit different customer base. You deal with commercial accounts and from the sounds of it good sized stuff. Now on our end it's quite a bit with the residential side.


I would agree with that. I'm sure my perspective is way different than most of you guys. All we do is commercial work so my take might not have anything to do with going after residential mowing or landscape work. All I'm trying to say is there is nothing wrong with a contractor of any type being somewhat selective on what they pursue, however they go about it. At some point you have to so you limit the amount of time spinning your wheels.


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;1980773 said:


> I will see if I can post a picture of the FIRE one tomorrow.


That would help a lot.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Noooo! ..........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1980781 said:


> I would agree with that. I'm sure my perspective is way different than most of you guys. All we do is commercial work so my take might not have anything to do with going after residential mowing or landscape work. All I'm trying to say is there is nothing wrong with a contractor of any type being somewhat selective on what they pursue, however they go about it. At some point you have to so you limit the amount of time spinning your wheels.


True and each will find a method that works for them


----------



## SSS Inc.

FYI: If anyone wants to email me my new email is [email protected] And I'm totally serious.


----------



## Ranger620

Another loss:crying:


----------



## Ranger620

Ohhh Bering sea gold started tonight since gold rush is done for the season.


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1980769 said:


> Wow... Looks like Gene is going to work with Tony... didn't see that coming...


Was that on the recap of the season or did I miss a new gold rush tonight??


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1980793 said:


> Was that on the recap of the season or did I miss a new gold rush tonight??


I think its a recap. It will be on at 10:00 I think.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1980795 said:


> I think its a recap. It will be on at 10:00 I think.


Ya they are playing a recap at ten I wanted to make sure I didnt miss something ill watch bering sea gold tomorrow. Not sure if anyone watches that or not. Seems like easier mining the way the big guy does it with the track hoe and barg. Less people and less machines


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1980798 said:


> Ya they are playing a recap at ten I wanted to make sure I didnt miss something ill watch bering sea gold tomorrow. Not sure if anyone watches that or not. Seems like easier mining the way the big guy does it with the track hoe and barg. Less people and less machines


I love that show. I miss when that chick and the crazy guy were on the same boat. Then the whole who owns the boat battle seemed a bit fishy. Good show.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1980793 said:


> Was that on the recap of the season or did I miss a new gold rush tonight??


It was "new" but it was all background stuff we didn't see during the season


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1980756 said:


> I'm pretty sure there is a Tattoo place called Wingnuts just on the edge of "Downtown" Anoka. This place can't be more than a block away from that. I can't imagine going through everything only to find that you can't open.


That happened to an e-cig lounge in Burnsville last year.

Owners spent $100,000 getting comfy couches, place where people can try all the flavors. Then like 2 months later Burnsville passed an ordinance banning e-cigs indoors.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1980781 said:


> I would agree with that. I'm sure my perspective is way different than most of you guys. All we do is commercial work so my take might not have anything to do with going after residential mowing or landscape work. All I'm trying to say is there is nothing wrong with a contractor of any type being somewhat selective on what they pursue, however they go about it. At some point you have to so you limit the amount of time spinning your wheels.


The last is why I don't have a website. Would rather just take the business people refer to me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Another decent run at the casino. Up again tonight. Back at Hinckley.

Had some wild rice soup for you quality.

Would have been a real good night if I wouldn't have lost $450 on one hand then $200 on the next.

Those were bummers.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SSS Inc.;1980789 said:


> FYI: If anyone wants to email me my new email is [email protected] And I'm totally serious.


Me too, [email protected]


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SSS Inc.;1980688 said:


> His point here was probably more about being very selective on customers so you don't waste you time. I'm always looking for clues that point to a project being a waste of my efforts. Only so much time in a day and you won't get anywhere if you chase EVERYTHING. I'd say my hunches are right about 99% of the time. Its a great time saver to judge a property before I even get out of my truck. My hunch is typically justified when I drive by a year later and nothing has been done.


You can usually figure it out in the first 2 minutes


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1980822 said:


> Another decent run at the casino. Up again tonight. Back at Hinckley.
> 
> Had some wild rice soup for you quality.
> 
> Would have been a real good night if I wouldn't have lost $450 on one hand then $200 on the next.
> 
> Those were bummers.


We are spending the night there tonight. I would have came and said hi if I knew you were here too


----------



## CityGuy

31° clear 
Feels like 37°


----------



## CityGuy

Good day to go do some live fire evolutions.


----------



## SnowGuy73

35° calm clear.


----------



## unit28

Humidity up
Sooners' on the way

And tid-bits ...... I like

Terminal Doppler Weather Radar (TDWR)

The Terminal Doppler Weather Radar (TDWR) network is a Doppler weather radar system used primarily for the detection of hazardous wind shear conditions, precipitation, and winds aloft on and near major airports situated in climates with great exposure to thunderstorms in the United States. NCDC archives the derived products (called Level III), which are in the same data format as Next Generation Weather Radar (NEXRAD) Level III. NCDC does not archive the base data (called Level II).

History

TDWR was developed in the early 1990s at Lincoln Laboratory, which is part of the Massachusetts Institute of Technology. The TDWR system was funded by the U.S. Federal Aviation Administration (FAA) to assist air traffic controllers by providing real-time wind shear detection and high-resolution precipitation data.

As of 2014, there were 45 operational TDWR radars in major metropolitan locations across the United States and Puerto Rico.

Data AccessRadar Data Access
Weather radar data at NCDC are stored on our tape archive system and are accessed by placing orders through the NCDC website. There are several ordering systems available, optimized for different situations, including small orders, multisite and multiday orders, and large bulk orders. Currently, TDWR data are only available from the "Select by Site" and "Select by File" ordering systems. Small orders are typically completed in less than 15 minutes.ProductsTDWR Products
This complete list of all available data products (called Level-III products) includes descriptions and possible uses. There are 26 TDWR Level-III products routinely available from NCDC, including precipitation estimates, storm relative velocity, and echo tops.Comparison of the TDWR to the WSR-88D

The range resolution of the TDWR is finer than what is available in the Weather Surveillance Radar, 1988 Doppler (WSR-88D), or any other FAA radar that has weather channel capability

. The TDWR utilizes a range gate resolution of 150 m for Doppler data. It has a resolution of 150 m for reflectivity data within 135 km and 300 m from beyond 135 km to 460 km. By contrast, the WSR-88D employed by the National Weather Service, FAA, and Department of Defense has a maximum range gate resolution of 250 m for Doppler and 1 km for surveillance data.

The angular (azimuth) resolution of the TDWR is nearly twice what is available in the WSR-88D. Each radial in the TDWR has a beam width of 0.55 degrees. The average beam width for the WSR-88D is 0.95 degrees. The following table shows a comparison of technical specifications between the TDWR and the WSR-88D.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Speaking of summer weather, anyone doing the skywarn training on Wednesday?


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1980831 said:


> Good day to go do some live fire evolutions.


Doing the same here, again......


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1980840 said:


> Doing the same here, again......


Jesus you guys are burning alot. Who's doing it? Tech or internal?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1980839 said:


> Speaking of summer weather, anyone doing the skywarn training on Wednesday?


Wright County?


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1980790 said:


> Another loss:crying:


Hopefully they get it together tonight.


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;1980769 said:


> Wow... Looks like Gene is going to work with Tony... didn't see that coming...


I thought he was the one leaving the show. 
I knew he was fed up with the little punk a$$ *****.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1980771 said:


> Looking for press on lettering.
> 1. Saying FIRE in 6 inch or so letters then underneath FIRE INSTRUCTIN RESCUE EDUCATION
> 
> 2. CUSTOMISED FIRE
> RESCUE TRAINING
> Probably 4 inch letters.
> 
> 2 Sepetate sickers.
> 
> 20 or so of each


Spell check!!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;1980798 said:


> Ya they are playing a recap at ten I wanted to make sure I didnt miss something ill watch bering sea gold tomorrow. Not sure if anyone watches that or not. Seems like easier mining the way the big guy does it with the track hoe and barg. Less people and less machines


Much higher investment costs up front. They said the new guy has $1M into his.


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;1980839 said:


> Speaking of summer weather, anyone doing the skywarn training on Wednesday?


Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Doughboy12

Ridgedale @9:30 and Anoka co @12:00 have one each today. 
Carver is Wednesday. 
I think I will go next Saturday. 

SkyWarn.


----------



## Bill1090

36* and mostly cloudy.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Why not shut down SS# upon death?http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/wire...-65m-us-reach-age-112-29635626?cid=fb_abcn_sf


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;1980860 said:


> I thought he was the one leaving the show.
> I knew he was fed up with the little punk a$$ *****.


Yeah I guess the only thing that had me thinking not him was when everybody was happy after that last push when they got 470 ounces... I think Parker realizes he done F'd up...


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1980877 said:


> Why not shut down SS# upon death?http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/wire...-65m-us-reach-age-112-29635626?cid=fb_abcn_sf


Hope they make it a priority to fix... it's all the damn illegals... One SS# was used 613 times!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1980828 said:


> We are spending the night there tonight. I would have came and said hi if I knew you were here too


Yeah, too bad. We were there until 12:30.

There's a $10 table that's been pretty hot for me.

Last night I just got greedy. Turned a $100 into $700 playing two hands at a time and decided it was time to try for some real money.

Had given the wife $600, went back with a $100. Got that up to $500, that's when I started putting $100 on each hand. Ended up at $1000 and put $150 on each hand.

Doubled down on the second and ended up losing both hands for $450, then the next hand lost the $200.

Pulled the bet back down to $50 / hand and lost it down to $300, when I left the table the second time.

Spent another $200 on food for the wife, MIL and niece, along with some slots and went home with the original $700.

Coulda been real real nice, but still. Pretty much puts brakes on the enclosed trailer for $100.

Now we're heading to Afton Alps for one last run, then I think it's time to put the skis away for the winter, and focus on summer work.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1980889 said:


> Hope they make it a priority to fix... it's all the damn illegals... One SS# was used 613 times!!!


Just imagine how much money was made from selling it 613 times. I worked with a bunch of illegals. Every time they changed jobs they used different names and sometimes numbers. They paid 5k for a new number and identity. 2 brothers went back to Mexico for their mothers funeral and one got caught. He had to do 100 days at eagle pass Texas then they dumped him off in the middle of nowhere. His brother swam down river and got away and still works around here. I see him every once in a while. Not sure if is still using the same name or not. His wife knows him another name


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1980897 said:


> Yeah, too bad. We were there until 12:30.
> 
> There's a $10 table that's been pretty hot for me.
> 
> Last night I just got greedy. Turned a $100 into $700 playing two hands at a time and decided it was time to try for some real money.
> 
> Had given the wife $600, went back with a $100. Got that up to $500, that's when I started putting $100 on each hand. Ended up at $1000 and put $150 on each hand.
> 
> Doubled down on the second and ended up losing both hands for $450, then the next hand lost the $200.
> 
> Pulled the bet back down to $50 / hand and lost it down to $300, when I left the table the second time.
> 
> Spent another $200 on food for the wife, MIL and niece, along with some slots and went home with the original $700.
> 
> Coulda been real real nice, but still. Pretty much puts brakes on the enclosed trailer for $100.
> 
> Now we're heading to Afton Alps for one last run, then I think it's time to put the skis away for the winter, and focus on summer work.


But,but,but Novak said winter is not over


----------



## banonea

Had to get 4 trailer tires, decided to get a leaking tire checked. Because i plugged it, discount tire couldn't repair it, so they gave me a pair of 75% firestones for the rear for free and rotated the rears to the front at no charge, beacuse i bought 4 trailer tires..... thats customer service.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1980831 said:


> Good day to go do some live fire evolutions.


Where are you going?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1980903 said:


> Had to get 4 trailer tires, decided to get a leaking tire checked. Because i plugged it, discount tire couldn't repair it, so they gave me a pair of 75% firestones for the rear for free and rotated the rears to the front at no charge, beacuse i bought 4 trailer tires..... thats customer service.


I'be got one local DT I go to, that I swear I'be made money buying tires before, after what they gave me for my used tires, rebates and what I actually paid for the tires.

They do quite a bit of flat repair for me for free.


----------



## NorthernProServ

banonea;1980903 said:


> Had to get 4 trailer tires, decided to get a leaking tire checked. Because i plugged it, discount tire couldn't repair it, so they gave me a pair of 75% firestones for the rear for free and rotated the rears to the front at no charge, beacuse i bought 4 trailer tires..... thats customer service.


I always like them there, they get all my business for the trucks and trailers.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1980901 said:


> But,but,but Novak said winter is not over


Technically, it's not.

Snow wise, it is.

Now, how soon do we start planting bushes.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Lwnmwr, you could have bought a 2001 Dodge one ton flatbed with 220,000 miles for $12,000 at this auction I'm watching. Seems just a bit high to me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1980914 said:


> Lwnmwr, you could have bought a 2001 Dodge one ton flatbed with 220,000 miles for $12,000 at this auction I'm watching. Seems just a bit high to me.


Serious?? My '06 with 100k miles would bring $20,000 there then.

There's early 00's with under 60k, dump and plow on CL in the Midwest for under $10k.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1980920 said:


> Serious?? My '06 with 100k miles would bring $20,000 there then.
> 
> There's early 00's with under 60k, dump and plow on CL in the Midwest for under $10k.


Still bouncing back and forth between trucks and garage


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1980920 said:


> Serious?? My '06 with 100k miles would bring $20,000 there then.
> 
> There's early 00's with under 60k, dump and plow on CL in the Midwest for under $10k.


I don't get it. It was at the Wayne Pike auction in Princeton. I've been watching online waiting for the piece we are bidding on(SSS Sr. is onsite). Nothing special about the truck, no plow or anything.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1980925 said:


> I don't get it. It was at the Wayne Pike auction in Princeton. I've been watching online waiting for the piece we are bidding on(SSS Sr. is onsite). Nothing special about the truck, no plow or anything.


I forgot about that one today. Seen any deals? Gonna pop on there now and look


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1980922 said:


> Still bouncing back and forth between trucks and garage


Gonna cut 3 positions this summer. Lost some bigger accounts but they were low profit margins and on the very outskirts of the service area.

Talking to my 13 year old, trying to get him to realize he can make about $20,000 by the time he's 17 working summer for me.

He wants a Challenger or Charger to drive. He could almost pay for one.

Anyways, $250 for the building / month, $500 for the upgrade in the truck and the cutting of the positions to become efficient just about washes.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1980938 said:


> Gonna cut 3 positions this summer. Lost some bigger accounts but they were low profit margins and on the very outskirts of the service area.
> 
> Talking to my 13 year old, trying to get him to realize he can make about $20,000 by the time he's 17 working summer for me.
> 
> He wants a Challenger or Charger to drive. He could almost pay for one.
> 
> Anyways, $250 for the building / month, $500 for the upgrade in the truck and the cutting of the positions to become efficient just about washes.


That would do it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Those guys were making about $300 / week each. Even dropping two of them easily makes the payments. 

There's other changes to make in operations, like me taking the stuff to fill up at night, rather than spending 1/2 hour + every day for all the guys at the gas station.

That alone would pay for the building each month.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1980945 said:


> Those guys were making about $300 / week each. Even dropping two of them easily makes the payments.
> 
> There's other changes to make in operations, like me taking the stuff to fill up at night, rather than spending 1/2 hour + every day for all the guys at the gas station.
> 
> That alone would pay for the building each month.


Not to mention the savings in work comp and payroll taxes.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1980945 said:


> Those guys were making about $300 / week each. Even dropping two of them easily makes the payments.
> 
> There's other changes to make in operations, like me taking the stuff to fill up at night, rather than spending 1/2 hour + every day for all the guys at the gas station.
> 
> That alone would pay for the building each month.


So true......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Fire weather watch for my area


----------



## Camden

Sold my loader to the first guy who called. I knew it was too cheap. Oh well, I wanted to get rid of it.

A guy is coming to pick up my flail mower in couple hours and then all I have left is a few mowers.

Any of you interested in a 327 Groundsmaster for $1700?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1980904 said:


> Where are you going?


Medina for Hanover burn. Small house 6 guys zip burn.


----------



## SnowGuy73

We do it ourselves.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1980845 said:


> Wright County?


Carver county.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;1980976 said:


> Sold my loader to the first guy who called. I knew it was too cheap. Oh well, I wanted to get rid of it.
> 
> A guy is coming to pick up my flail mower in couple hours and then all I have left is a few mowers.
> 
> Any of you interested in a 327 Groundsmaster for $1700?


Any attachments?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1980981 said:


> We do it ourselves.


Nice......


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1980983 said:


> Carver county.


I see.........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just ran into Chris Schaffer at Afton Alps. Very nice guy.

Told him he's the best forecaster in the cities. Talked to me 10-15 minutes, apologized for the lack of snow 3-4 times.


----------



## CityGuy

I think I'm good on bottles for awhile.


----------



## CityGuy




----------



## CityGuy




----------



## CityGuy




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;1981001 said:


>


Hard to put out a fire with a camera, unless you have one of those fake clown ones that shoot water.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1981002 said:


> Hard to put out a fire with a camera, unless you have one of those fake clown ones that shoot water.


I'd still go in and get after it.


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;1980989 said:


> Any attachments?


Just the 72" mower deck.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Anyone know how long on average it takes to build house? Found empty lot I like trying to move his year sometime though.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1981008 said:


> Anyone know how long on average it takes to build house? Found empty lot I like trying to move his year sometime though.


I would imagine size and what type of inside stuff you'd like. Neighbor has been building for a couple years now. Huge house with expensive taste as well as Alot of changes. One change included ripping out steps and replacing with a 30k spiral staircase.
It also would depend on the crew. One Cree that built my dad's built homes in just a month or two. These are smaller plain homes


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;1981005 said:


> Just the 72" mower deck.


Ok. Is that a 90's model? With a couple thousand or a few thousand hours? Gas or diesel?


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1980964 said:


> Fire weather watch for my area


The whole state since Thursday minus a couple countries by Canada


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1981008 said:


> Anyone know how long on average it takes to build house? Found empty lot I like trying to move his year sometime though.


In a development it would be a couple months something that you are going to design and have built probably a Year.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1981004 said:


> I'd still go in and get after it.


Wait, what?


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;1981008 said:


> Anyone know how long on average it takes to build house? Found empty lot I like trying to move his year sometime though.


its proportional to the amount of money you have to pay OT

but really as others have said a few months to obviously a year,2,3

look at how fast they put up homes....the quality can lack.....did a walk through up in Eagan for there model home 6500sq ft walked into the bathroom and you could feel the bathroom floor bounce this was in a 800+ home


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;1981017 said:


> Ok. Is that a 90's model? With a couple thousand or a few thousand hours? Gas or diesel?


I don't know the year. It has a gas engine (I believe Continental). Only 1212 hours. I snapped a bunch of pics so I'm going to get an ad up on CL right now.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;1981053 said:


> I don't know the year. It has a gas engine (I believe Continental). Only 1212 hours. I snapped a bunch of pics so I'm going to get an ad up on CL right now.


Ok normally you see them with several thousands of hours


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1981008 said:


> Anyone know how long on average it takes to build house? Found empty lot I like trying to move his year sometime though.


3 months for most houses.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1981057 said:


> 3 months for most houses.


I was thinking the same, as long as the basement guy isn't too backed up.

Find an available basement guy. Then a framer that's not too backed up.

The rest should be fairly easy, even finding guys to moonlight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sure is nice on the slopes today.


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1980659 said:


> I don't get why everyone is "razzing" him as you put it. Sounds to me like he is anxious and ready to go. Nothing wrong with that. I'm still trying to figure out what he is wrong about.


Thank you. Why wouldn't someone want to be aggressive & ready to get going as soon as possible? That just doesn't make sense.


----------



## BossPlow614

jimslawnsnow;1980670 said:


> Don't forget when he said you don't have a business if you borrow money, or something along that effect. And he don't take customers unless they have a more expensive vehicle than him


I never said anything about "not having a business if you borrow money", that is a ludicrous claim. Debt is fantastic to use to your advantage. The largest corporations in the world have debt, I would never say anything like that because it's foolish to not use debt in a smart way.

My company's primary target market is $300k+ residential customers, I want customers that are willing to spend $5000 or more on their landscape & $1500-$2000 minimum per year on maintenance. 9 times out of 10, if someone calls & wants "some landscaping" & I arrive to the house, the siding looks like sh!t, the car in the driveway is a Chevy celebrity & is leaking oil onto an asphalt driveway that hasn't been sealed/redone in years, I'm wasting my time.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1980665 said:


> Some of it stems from when bedazzledboss took a shot at those that didn't have their company name @hackjobpatching.com.
> 
> Plus, like you said, he's only anxious and wants to make as much profit as possible, but some of the guys that have been in business for years know it's jumping the gun.


How is it jumping the gun? We start working while we can. Nice weather is numbered. If it snows again, we stop the project, plow the snow if needed then back at it when it warms up and the snow starts melting depending on how much we got.


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1980688 said:


> His point here was probably more about being very selective on customers so you don't waste you time. I'm always looking for clues that point to a project being a waste of my efforts. Only so much time in a day and you won't get anywhere if you chase EVERYTHING. I'd say my hunches are right about 99% of the time. Its a great time saver to judge a property before I even get out of my truck. My hunch is typically justified when I drive by a year later and nothing has been done.


Exactly.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BossPlow614;1981075 said:


> How is it jumping the gun? We start working while we can. Nice weather is numbered. If it snows again, we stop the project, plow the snow if needed then back at it when it warms up and the snow starts melting depending on how much we got.


You're right Bdub. Do as you will.


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1981077 said:


> You're right Bdub. Do as you will.


If I had 60 employees spread across 12 crews, I wouldn't necessarily be this aggressive with starting so early but I only have 6, easier to manage, 2 of which won't be starting until we can get on the lawns with mowers.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Meteogram is showing snow for next weekend


----------



## Ranger620

Trying to organize the garage. It's to small as it is. I need a new tool box. Time to go shopping to see what I can find.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1981086 said:


> Meteogram is showing snow for next weekend


Mine doesn't. ..


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1981088 said:


> Trying to organize the garage. It's to small as it is. I need a new tool box. Time to go shopping to see what I can find.


I could use some more 1/2" drive sockets while you are out.


----------



## Camden

It's guaranteed to snow next weekend because I'm going to Florida to take in some spring training games.


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;1981090 said:


> I could use some more 1/2" drive sockets while you are out.


Menards has those plastic organizer trays on sale so I could get sockets organized and see what I'm missing. Organized 6 poor and 12 point. I'm missing a ton. Guess I'll be hitting up Sears or Home Depot. Been buying husky tools and they seem to be decent with lifetime warranty


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1981098 said:


> Menards has those plastic organizer trays on sale so I could get sockets organized and see what I'm missing. Organized 6 poor and 12 point. I'm missing a ton. Guess I'll be hitting up Sears or Home Depot. Been buying husky tools and they seem to be decent with lifetime warranty


All I buy is Husky and Masterforce. I lose them before I break them.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1981089 said:


> Mine doesn't. ..


That's the way it's been all winter. Snow here, none up there. Check out the krst


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Relative on the wife's side just posted a pic of her, Steve pomrenke and Christine rose (the person) on Facebook


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1981098 said:


> Menards has those plastic organizer trays on sale so I could get sockets organized and see what I'm missing. Organized 6 poor and 12 point. I'm missing a ton. Guess I'll be hitting up Sears or Home Depot. Been buying husky tools and they seem to be decent with lifetime warranty


I usually buy master force because they are convenient for me to get.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1981099 said:


> All I buy is Husky and Masterforce. I lose them before I break them.


In my opinion husky is every bit as good as craftsman and cheaper.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1981112 said:


> In my opinion husky is every bit as good as craftsman and cheaper.


In my opinion, they are better and that's why Sears is going out of business.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1981098 said:


> Menards has those plastic organizer trays on sale so I could get sockets organized and see what I'm missing. Organized 6 poor and 12 point. I'm missing a ton. Guess I'll be hitting up Sears or Home Depot. Been buying husky tools and they seem to be decent with lifetime warranty


I haven't had a problem with Craftsman and the lifetime warranty. Brake it, trade it in.


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;1981101 said:


> Relative on the wife's side just posted a pic of her, Steve pomrenke and Christine rose (the person) on Facebook


He lives in Pierz, MN which is just east of Little Falls. He's around town all the time.


----------



## CityGuy

58° sunny 
Beautiful day today.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;1981128 said:


> He lives in Pierz, MN which is just east of Little Falls. He's around town all the time.


Hmm. I knew he was from Northern mn. But didn't know exactly where


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1981011 said:


> I would imagine size and what type of inside stuff you'd like. Neighbor has been building for a couple years now. Huge house with expensive taste as well as Alot of changes. One change included ripping out steps and replacing with a 30k spiral staircase.
> It also would depend on the crew. One Cree that built my dad's built homes in just a month or two. These are smaller plain homes


Three months is not out of the question...almost any size.


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;1981128 said:


> He lives in Pierz, MN which is just east of Little Falls. He's around town all the time.


My first job was in pierz. DO you remember Meyers meat market


----------



## Ranger620

Wild are getting man handled


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1981138 said:


> Wild are getting man handled


Yes they are. Look tired.


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;1981145 said:


> Yes they are. Look tired.


Lucky to get out of that period tied 0-0


----------



## banonea

Wife and I decided to go to Dimond Joes in Iowa tonight........what was I thinking.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1980929 said:


> I forgot about that one today. Seen any deals? Gonna pop on there now and look


Just the Street Sweeper we bought. 



LwnmwrMan22;1980945 said:


> Those guys were making about $300 / week each. Even dropping two of them easily makes the payments.
> 
> There's other changes to make in operations, like me taking the stuff to fill up at night, rather than spending 1/2 hour + every day for all the guys at the gas station.
> 
> That alone would pay for the building each month.


Talk to an Oil company about getting a fuel tank(s) in the yard. I'm telling ya it doesn't cost us anything extra and its so much nicer to have the fuel onsite. They provide the tanks at no charge. Best thing we ever did about a dozen years ago. And you dictate how much they are putting in. We have 500 gallon tanks and when things slow in the fall we may have them only put 200 gallons in at a time. In our city there are no permits or anything either.

New building, fuel tanks.......LETS GO!!


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1981152 said:


> Just the Street Sweeper we bought.
> 
> .LETS GO!!


Did you buy yourself a Pelican.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1981157 said:


> Did you buy yourself a Pelican?


Yes sir. I wanted another one and this machine was extremely clean. City of Princeton owned it.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1981160 said:


> Yes sir. I wanted another one and this machine was extremely clean. City of Princeton owned it.


Very nice!!....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We don't have enough competition up here. There's only 1 or 2 companies that do it anymore and it's about $1.50 / gallon more than the station.

My buddy has 2 tanks and usually ends up just going to the station.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

45 minute wait at D-Spot.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1981162 said:


> Very nice!!....


Thank you. Its is currently stuck in about 1' of mud so I might need to pull it out. I just love Wayne's new yard.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1981164 said:


> We don't have enough competition up here. There's only 1 or 2 companies that do it anymore and it's about $1.50 / gallon more than the station.
> 
> My buddy has 2 tanks and usually ends up just going to the station.


Really? Well that won't work then. Our prices are right in line with the station if not a few cents less. I wonder if my guys would go that far north???


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1981152 said:


> Just the Street Sweeper we bought.
> 
> New building, fuel tanks.......LETS GO!!


That was the first thing I thought of when I saw it was that's what your buying. I had to get off here or I would have spent all day on there. There was some smaller stuff I may have bid on but it was to nice out to be inside


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1981169 said:


> Really? Well that won't work then. Our prices are right in line with the station if not a few cents less. I wonder if my guys would go that far north???


I would think some of the guys out of the city would go up there.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1981173 said:


> I would think some of the guys out of the city would go up there.


Just for fun I'm going to ask them on Monday. I have to pick up some hydraulic oil anyway.


----------



## Ranger620

9 shots on goal almost thru the second. Pathetic


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1981173 said:


> I would think some of the guys out of the city would go up there.


I know there's a lot of competition down here and most cover almost 100 mile radius


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1981178 said:


> 9 shots on goal almost thru the second. Pathetic


They looked slow last night.


----------



## snowman55

No wild update? Swarm 6-6 in fourth.


----------



## Green Grass

snowman55;1981181 said:


> No wild update? Swarm 6-6 in fourth.


Those are a blast to go to!!!!


----------



## Green Grass

snowman55;1981181 said:


> No wild update? Swarm 6-6 in fourth.


Oh and 1-1 in the second and slow and pathetic looking


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;1981185 said:


> Oh and 1-1 in the second and slow and pathetic looking


Just on the wilds part. There lucky dubnyk is on his game


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1981099 said:


> All I buy is Husky and Masterforce. I lose them before I break them.


I bought a Masterforce impact back in November for $300 just last week the clips on the battery prongs bent, boxed it up and took it back to the store, told me to grab a new one off the shelf and I was out in 5 minutes.


----------



## Ranger620

Now there playing some fast hockey


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goallllllllllllll

YES!!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goallllllllllllll

YES!!!!!!!

3-1!!!!!!!


----------



## Ranger620

Goalllllllllllllllllll


----------



## CityGuy

Finally a decent lead.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1981160 said:


> Yes sir. I wanted another one and this machine was extremely clean. City of Princeton owned it.


Looks decent. How many hours?


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;1981202 said:


> Finally a decent lead.


The way they were playing I thought they would either loose or loose in a shoot out


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1981204 said:


> The way they were playing I thought they would either loose or loose in a shoot out


I just need to keep getting fire calls. I go and suddenly 1-1. Get back and walked in and its 3-1


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1981160 said:


> Yes sir. I wanted another one and this machine was extremely clean. City of Princeton owned it.


Need someone to drive it???


----------



## CityGuy

Put Baccus in the damn box for that crap.


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;1981205 said:


> I just need to keep getting fire calls. I go and suddenly 1-1. Get back and walked in and its 3-1


I would go light one but I wouldn't fair well in prison so can't help ya


----------



## Ranger620

I wanna see an empty netter


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1981203 said:


> Looks decent. How many hours?


3,000 I think which is not a lot in the seeper world if they are well cared for. I have one with 10,000 hours. This machine has been babied as far as I can tell.



Doughboy12;1981207 said:


> Need someone to drive it???


No.  Now you're looking for work too?


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1981209 said:


> I would go light one but I wouldn't fair well in prison so can't help ya


it's hard to prove..


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1981213 said:


> it's hard to prove..


Electrical? Thumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

Great win for the wild.


----------



## SSS Inc.

First time since 2007 we have won in regulation in St. Louis??? That's crazy.


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;1981213 said:


> it's hard to prove..


Nope we're good wild win in the Blues building first time since 2007

Now with this win we salidify our spot in the wild card for the play offs


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;1981137 said:


> My first job was in pierz. DO you remember Meyers meat market


Hmmm...I don't think I know that one. Thielen is the popular meat market around here (which you probably already know).



SSS Inc.;1981160 said:


> Yes sir. I wanted another one and this machine was extremely clean. City of Princeton owned it.


What's a machine like that weigh? Do they drive on and off of lowboys with ease?



snowman55;1981181 said:


> No wild update? Swarm 6-6 in fourth.


After getting crushed in the 2nd period the Wild really showed up in the 3rd. It was like watching 2 totally different teams. Final score was 3-1. Dubnyk was the sole reason they won.



CityGuy;1981208 said:


> Put Baccus in the damn box for that crap.


It sure seems like the Wild have been on the receiving end of a lot of missed calls lately.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1981226 said:


> What's a machine like that weigh? Do they drive on and off of lowboys with ease?


Right about 18,500. We haul ours on big Tilt Beds. I'm sure you could get it on a lowboy with no trouble.


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;1981226 said:


> Hmmm...I don't think I know that one. Thielen is the popular meat market around here (which you probably already know).


Yes I know thielens. Meyers was in pierz. I dont remember when he shut the doors. If I remember right kids didnt want to take it over. His daughter worked there one summer, she was a looker. He closed the doors quite a while after I graduated. Id say mid to late 90's maybe. I learned alot there. Started at $3.09 per hourpayup


----------



## banonea

Wife os up $2.50 and i am down $24.00. Going to go from one Dimond Joes to the other.......nothing better to do tonight.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1981212 said:


> 3,000 I think which is not a lot in the seeper world if they are well cared for. I have one with 10,000 hours. This machine has been babied as far as I can tell.
> 
> No.  Now you're looking for work too?


Always looking.... :waving:


----------



## Ranger620

SSS sent you a pm


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1981234 said:


> Always looking.... :waving:


That's how I am. Always looking for extra stuff these days. Trying real hard to get this house built


----------



## Drakeslayer

Gopher hockey won the big 10(really only 6) conference tonight if anyone cares. I don't but was at the game.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1981236 said:


> That's how I am. Always looking for extra stuff these days. Trying real hard to get this house built


You should call me tomorrow maybe I could be of some service


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;1981237 said:


> Gopher hockey won the big 10(really only 6) conference tonight if anyone cares. I don't but was at the game.


I'm not a fan of the new league. Not enough teams, they play each other constantly. Plus the only rivalry left is with Wisconsin. I'd rather watch them play St Cloud State than Penn State.


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;1981238 said:


> You should call me tomorrow maybe I could be of some service


Hey wait.... I asked first. :laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1981239 said:


> I'm not a fan of the new league. Not enough teams, they play each other constantly. Plus the only rivalry left is with Wisconsin. I'd rather watch them play St Cloud State than Penn State.


This. .......


----------



## SnowGuy73

49° overcast breezy.


----------



## CityGuy

50° cloudy
Feels like 41°


----------



## Bill1090

36*

Partly cloudy


----------



## SnowGuy73

Anyone doing the tree inspection class a week from Wednesday?


----------



## unit28

Transitions. ........


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1981164 said:


> We don't have enough competition up here. There's only 1 or 2 companies that do it anymore and it's about $1.50 / gallon more than the station.
> 
> My buddy has 2 tanks and usually ends up just going to the station.


That's crazy, when we did the driveway/road last year we had fuel delivered every other to every three days. They filled each piece of equipment which obviously takes more time than just filling a fuel tank. They were $.40-.45/gal less delivered for off-road than on-road at the pump. Had a cat 730 haul truck(rental), cat 315(rental), 320(buddies), case 850(buddies), and cat 247,287(mine) 259(buddies) and filled my 100gal transfer tank for the skids (dang skids don't have big enough tanks)It was a heck of a fuel bill every two days FOR 3 1/2 WEEKS

And this one time

we ran the haul truck dry good thing for the transfer tank in the pickup


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1981231 said:


> Wife os up $2.50 and i am down $24.00. Going to go from one Dimond Joes to the other.......nothing better to do tonight.


Bano -

Played Craps for the first time ever while we were at the Dells at HoChunk.

Every 6th throw of the dice (+/- a couple throws was 7).

Just sucked, as far as I know, since I had no idea what was happening.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1981308 said:


> Bano -
> 
> Played Craps for the first time ever while we were at the Dells at HoChunk.
> 
> Every 6th throw of the dice (+/- a couple throws was 7).
> 
> Just sucked, as far as I know, since I had no idea what was happening.


Whennit comes to craps, they say there is a system, there wrong. You got a better chance of rolling certain numbers, but for the most part it is just luck. Had a guy playing all the numbers, $300.00 a number, over $2000.00 at one point, threw about 30 times then craped out. I threw 3 times and craped out.....its dice.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1981333 said:


> Whennit comes to craps, they say there is a system, there wrong. You got a better chance of rolling certain numbers, but for the most part it is just luck. Had a guy playing all the numbers, $300.00 a number, over $2000.00 at one point, threw about 30 times then craped out. I threw 3 times and craped out.....its dice.


It was fun to watch what people would do to the dice both before and while throwing.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1981340 said:


> It was fun to watch what people would do to the dice both before and while throwing.


Pretty sure the reason it's called craps is because everyone stands around a table and says CRAP every time the dice roll


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1981340 said:


> It was fun to watch what people would do to the dice both before and while throwing.


I am the same way, but not to the extreme of some....


----------



## banonea

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1981343 said:


> Pretty sure the reason it's called craps is because everyone stands around a table and says CRAP every time the dice roll


When ypu have $300.00 on the table and a 7 is rolled you say more than "crap"


----------



## CityGuy

58° mostly cloudy


----------



## CityGuy

Wifes car cleaned inside and out.
Miata washed and waxed, ready fr the season.(likely going to sit most of the year).
Truck cleaned inside and out.
Garage swept, tools put away.
Productive day so far.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;1981354 said:


> Wifes car cleaned inside and out.
> Miata washed and waxed, ready fr the season.(likely going to sit most of the year).
> Truck cleaned inside and out.
> Garage swept, tools put away.
> Productive day so far.


That was us yesterday. Got garage cleaned, xmas light down, trailer finished......


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1981354 said:


> Wifes car cleaned inside and out.
> Miata washed and waxed, ready fr the season.(likely going to sit most of the year).
> Truck cleaned inside and out.
> Garage swept, tools put away.
> Productive day so far.


I will drop my truck off. It just needs the inside cleaned.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1981363 said:


> I will drop my truck off. It just needs the inside cleaned.


Too late. Already showered and cleaned up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1981363 said:


> I will drop my truck off. It just needs the inside cleaned.


Got my inside cleaned OUT, now it just needs to be cleaned.

Got the salt washed out from the box. Got a Mr. Wash in Shoreview that cleans the outside, washes car mats, vacuums, does the detailing inside for $35.

It's not a full blown detail job, but for $35, I'm headed there with the truck tomorrow when I'm out running around.


----------



## CityGuy

Feels good to have the house opened up and airing out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1981345 said:


> When ypu have $300.00 on the table and a 7 is rolled you say more than "crap"


Yeah, didn't say crap when I lost that $450 on that hand of blackjack.


----------



## unit28

Thursday

A 20 percent chance of snow. Partly sunny, with a high near 47. South wind around 5 mph becoming west southwest in the afternoon.




Oh boy.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1981415 said:


> Thursday
> 
> A 20 percent chance of snow. Partly sunny, with a high near 47. South wind around 5 mph becoming west southwest in the afternoon.
> 
> Oh boy.......


By gones... Winter's over!


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1981415 said:


> Thursday
> 
> A 20 percent chance of snow. Partly sunny, with a high near 47. South wind around 5 mph becoming west southwest in the afternoon.
> 
> Oh boy.......


Bring it!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1981419 said:


> Bring it!!!!


At least you haven't given up the mantra.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1981421 said:


> At least you haven't given up the mantra.


What else does he have? Lol!


----------



## CityGuy

69° mostly sunny


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1981419 said:


> Bring it!!!!


This........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like I got some tar with the driver's front.

What do you guys use to get tar off your truck?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1981452 said:


> Looks like I got some tar with the driver's front.
> 
> What do you guys use to get tar off your truck?


Diesel fuel. And no I'm not kidding.


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;1981455 said:


> Diesel fuel. And no I'm not kidding.


x2 even works better if you heat it up that's all we used to clean with when pumping liquid asphalt


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1981455 said:


> Diesel fuel. And no I'm not kidding.


I know you're not. My cousin uses it when he hauls blacktop in his dump.

Plus people get pissed when you fill a diesel mower out of a can on a freshly reaped parking lot.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1981452 said:


> Looks like I got some tar with the driver's front.
> 
> What do you guys use to get tar off your truck?


Hand held steam cleaner will work. Just takes time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

albhb3;1981461 said:


> x2 even works better if you heat it up that's all we used to clean with when pumping liquid asphalt


Little leary about heating it. Quite a bit on the plastic fender flare.

Leary about the diesel there as well. I'll have to do some inside the wheel well first.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1981464 said:


> Little leary about heating it. Quite a bit on the plastic fender flare.
> 
> Leary about the diesel there as well. I'll have to do some inside the wheel well first.


we just left the can in the truck and turned the heat on full blast to the floor warm enough to make a difference


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1981471 said:


>


Time to trade it in.....


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1981471 said:


>


some nice rubber mud flaps would have prevented thatThumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1981477 said:


> Time to trade it in.....


After what Ranger paid for his truck I'm thinking about seeing what the difference would be.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1981479 said:


> some nice rubber mud flaps would have prevented thatThumbs Up


I can't remember the last time I had mud flaps on a truck, other than the rear ones on my '07 dump.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Dang mosquitos are out


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

unit28;1981415 said:


> Thursday
> 
> A 20 percent chance of snow. Partly sunny, with a high near 47. South wind around 5 mph becoming west southwest in the afternoon.
> 
> The loaders and skids (except one skid) are hauled out of Northtown mall.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1981471 said:


>


I would be leary with diesel on the white but you can test a spot. Coke (red bottle that people drink) will remove it.


----------



## albhb3

djagusch;1981493 said:


> I would be leary with diesel on the white but you can test a spot. Coke (red bottle that people drink) will remove it.


never hurt the international white paint we would wipe the whole dang truck down


----------



## SSS Inc.

djagusch;1981493 said:


> I would be leary with diesel on the white but you can test a spot. Coke (red bottle that people drink) will remove it.


This is also true.

Otherwise *NON* pumice gojo works as well.


----------



## Green Grass

djagusch;1981493 said:


> I would be leary with diesel on the white but you can test a spot. Coke (red bottle that people drink) will remove it.


what about the other kind?? will that work also?


----------



## CityGuy

Bug and tar remover should take that off with some scrubbing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;1981502 said:


> Bug and tar remover should take that off with some scrubbing.


THAT would require work.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1981493 said:


> I would be leary with diesel on the white but you can test a spot. Coke (red bottle that people drink) will remove it.


The Mexican version with real sugar or corn syrup?


----------



## albhb3

somebody around the neighborhood dropped fert left enough in the street


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1981483 said:


> After what Ranger paid for his truck I'm thinking about seeing what the difference would be.


My negotiating skills can be hired out


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Now I'm thinking I might take my '06 down and see what they would trade for for a 1 ton, reg cab, long box pickup and just sub out all the landscape work. 

I don't enjoy the landscape work. Plus I can cut down on the amount of extra guys I would need for the work.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh oh....a high of 37 on Saturday. A low of 20.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1981452 said:


> Looks like I got some tar with the driver's front.
> 
> What do you guys use to get tar off your truck?


Goo gone......


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1981511 said:


> Now I'm thinking I might take my '06 down and see what they would trade for for a 1 ton, reg cab, long box pickup and just sub out all the landscape work.
> 
> I don't enjoy the landscape work. Plus I can cut down on the amount of extra guys I would need for the work.


Go for it. I know a guy who loves landscaping! And has enough guys for it.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1981511 said:


> Now I'm thinking I might take my '06 down and see what they would trade for for a 1 ton, reg cab, long box pickup and just sub out all the landscape work.
> 
> I don't enjoy the landscape work. Plus I can cut down on the amount of extra guys I would need for the work.


If you do go talk to my guy he's was a good no bs type of guy. You have to look for a 14 to get the "good" deals in my opinion. His price on the 15 he had wasnt any different than anyone else I didnt think


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1981421 said:


> At least you haven't given up the mantra.


What else does he have? Lol!

Edit.. I have no idea why that posted again?


----------



## Doughboy12

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1981488 said:


> Dang mosquitos are out


Stop swearing...!!!


----------



## Ranger620

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1981488 said:


> Dang mosquitos are out


Just pulled out our spray. Not gonna put any down yet but I'm ready. For those that dont know about it I bought a chemical you mix with water and spray the lawn around the house and it keep the mosquito's away its called up-star gold. Works awesome but spendy


----------



## Ranger620

Looking for a dump trailer (still) Since last year just never got around to it. I know you guys were talking about places and brands can you refresh my memory please. Thinking pj or versa dump any thoughts?? I gota get this driveway fixed up this year and need to start with fill for my low areas.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Ranger620;1981554 said:


> Looking for a dump trailer (still) Since last year just never got around to it. I know you guys were talking about places and brands can you refresh my memory please. Thinking pj or versa dump any thoughts?? I gota get this driveway fixed up this year and need to start with fill for my low areas.


$457.72 for 24 ton of 3/4" minus delivered from Bryan Rock. Cheaper than a trailer with no breakdowns or maintenance.


----------



## cbservicesllc

2 inches of snow on Wednesday night into Thursday huh?


----------



## Ranger620

Drakeslayer;1981558 said:


> $457.72 for 24 ton of 3/4" minus delivered from Bryan Rock. Cheaper than a trailer with no breakdowns or maintenance.


Purty sure I'd need more than 10 times that. Long driveway


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1981559 said:


> 2 inches of snow on Wednesday night into Thursday huh?


Well if I get moving maybe I can get the new truck and get the plow mounted so I could use it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1981559 said:


> 2 inches of snow on Wednesday night into Thursday huh?


5.5" if you turn it all the way up to 30:1.

Accu has 1.5" for me next Tuesday (24th).

I would mind turning the grass slightly white again for a while.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1981512 said:


> Oh oh....a high of 37 on Saturday. A low of 20.





cbservicesllc;1981559 said:


> 2 inches of snow on Wednesday night into Thursday huh?


Would not surprise me one bit. In a way I want it just for everybody running around thinking its June already


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1981562 said:


> *5.5" if you turn it all the way up to 30:1.*
> 
> Accu has 1.5" for me next Tuesday (24th).
> 
> I would mind turning the grass slightly white again for a while.


You would do that...


----------



## Camden

You guys need to take the threat of snow seriously. Over the past 10 years I've gone on 5-6 trips during the winter and it's snowed every single time. No joke.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Camden;1981566 said:


> You guys need to take the threat of snow seriously. Over the past 10 years I've gone on 5-6 trips during the winter and it's snowed every single time. No joke.


:salute:YES COACH!:salute:


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1981566 said:


> You guys need to take the threat of snow seriously. Over the past 10 years I've gone on 5-6 trips during the winter and it's snowed every single time. No joke.


Deal.......


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1981554 said:


> Looking for a dump trailer (still) Since last year just never got around to it. I know you guys were talking about places and brands can you refresh my memory please. Thinking pj or versa dump any thoughts?? I gota get this driveway fixed up this year and need to start with fill for my low areas.


I bought a 16' low pro load trail last year. Mine has the upgraded big pump. I really like it I would buy another one for sure. It's pretty much identical to the pj but cheaper.

Just don't get one from brinkmans in forest lake or the cheap dealer in la Crosse

How much do you need to haul in? Buddy has a tri axle up in Rogers here.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1981559 said:


> 2 inches of snow on Wednesday night into Thursday huh?


Screw that!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

48° calm clear.


----------



## CityGuy

45° cloudy 
Feels like 49°


----------



## Bill1090

49*, calm, and dark.


----------



## CityGuy

44° cloudy


----------



## CityGuy

Truck says it's 52° out. Feels kinda nice out.


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1981570 said:


> I bought a 16' low pro load trail last year. Mine has the upgraded big pump. I really like it I would buy another one for sure. It's pretty much identical to the pj but cheaper.
> 
> Just don't get one from brinkmans in forest lake or the cheap dealer in la Crosse
> 
> How much do you need to haul in? Buddy has a tri axle up in Rogers here.


What is different about the trailers in LA crosse.


----------



## Bill1090

Green Grass;1981594 said:


> What is different about the trailers in LA crosse.


They don't know how to set up the trailers without pinching 10 different wires.


----------



## Bill1090

Free ice cream at DQ today.


----------



## Green Grass

Bill1090;1981599 said:


> They don't know how to set up the trailers without pinching 10 different wires.


That would be the manufacturer not the dealer.


----------



## Bill1090

Green Grass;1981606 said:


> That would be the manufacturer not the dealer.


The dealer says they put on the sides and fenders. (At least on the landscape trailers, not sure about dumps)


----------



## Green Grass

Bill1090;1981617 said:


> The dealer says they put on the sides and fenders. (At least on the landscape trailers, not sure about dumps)


Most trailers all they do is put the tires on. Surprised that your fenders are not welded on.


----------



## Bill1090

Green Grass;1981623 said:


> Most trailers all they do is put the tires on. Surprised that your fenders are not welded on.


Mine are the removable ones. Some are welded on though.

I wonder if they only leave the removable ones off?

Who knows.....


----------



## Bill1090

You guys that are looking at trailers, have you looked at Johnson Trailer Sales over in Colfax? They have some nice trailers.


----------



## CityGuy

Pavement temps are running 47° this morning.


----------



## CityGuy

48° cloudy slight breeze


----------



## Green Grass

Bill1090;1981636 said:


> You guys that are looking at trailers, have you looked at Johnson Trailer Sales over in Colfax? They have some nice trailers.


Yeah I have gotten a couple trailers from them but there dump trailers are behind times.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1981570 said:


> I bought a 16' low pro load trail last year. Mine has the upgraded big pump. I really like it I would buy another one for sure. It's pretty much identical to the pj but cheaper.
> 
> Just don't get one from brinkmans in forest lake or the cheap dealer in la Crosse
> 
> How much do you need to haul in? Buddy has a tri axle up in Rogers here.


Was thinking of trying the place on hwy ten M&H I think they are called or theres a trailer place in buffalo.
Having it hauled in isn't cost effective. If someone were to charge me $100 per load I could probably pay for the trailer by the time I'm done. Plus since I need so much I can just take my time. I don't have a hole lot of work lined up yet so I'll Just work on it here and there and it will give me something to do.


----------



## Camden

I purchased a 14' Load Trail dumper from the guy in La Crosse without any issues whatsoever. I would not hesitate to buy from them again.


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;1981660 said:


> I purchased a 14' Load Trail dumper from the guy in La Crosse without any issues whatsoever. I would not hesitate to buy from them again.


Now that is what I wanted to hear. I am going to buy from them but have concerns with them being so much cheaper and why they are.


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;1981663 said:


> Now that is what I wanted to hear. I am going to buy from them but have concerns with them being so much cheaper and why they where.


I just looked at a load trail they have (new) on craigslist 83" x 14' with tarp for 5975 Tough not to pass that up.


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1981666 said:


> I just looked at a load trail they have (new) on craigslist 83" x 14' with tarp for 5975 Tough not to pass that up.


Exactly they are easily $1000 less then everyone else just trying to figure out why. That same trailer at Lano is $7100


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1981666 said:


> I just looked at a load trail they have (new) on craigslist 83" x 14' with tarp for 5975 Tough not to pass that up.


Especially when I was hoping to get $6,000 for my '08 Felling.


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;1981663 said:


> Now that is what I wanted to hear. I am going to buy from them but have concerns with them being so much cheaper and why they are.


Bring a check or cash, if you use a credit card all they have is Square which adds 3%or4%.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

There's a very nice new dump / debris loader on CL right now for $11,500 the guy bought last fall and is bailing on the business. Just a thought if someone was looking to upgrade both.

Northern MN sites. He's asking full retail, but might be able to get a deal if you catch him at the right time.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1981669 said:


> Especially when I was hoping to get $6,000 for my '08 Felling.


Prices are all over the board. Theres a used 16' felling on craigslist for $7200


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Maybe I'll trade my dump for labor on a building???


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1981676 said:


> Maybe I'll trade my dump for labor on a building???


I'll start on monday:waving:


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1981681 said:


> I'll start on monday:waving:


Your late for work!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1981663 said:


> Now that is what I wanted to hear. I am going to buy from them but have concerns with them being so much cheaper and why they are.


Is one a I beam frame vs the C channel? They have smaller pumps i thibk too.

It could be fine i have just Heard bad things from multiple people from that place. If you have any problems Lano will warranty it if you even if you buy it somehwere else so thats nice

Mine was the 14k 16' low pro with the scissor lift, tarp, fork holders and the upgraded pump and led lights it was right around $7k

Edit: and the on board charger


----------



## Camden

Green Grass;1981663 said:


> Now that is what I wanted to hear. I am going to buy from them but have concerns with them being so much cheaper and why they are.


If you want to test mine out before you buy one just come up and hook onto it. We could probably find something to load into it so you can see its lifting ability.



Ranger620;1981666 said:


> I just looked at a load trail they have (new) on craigslist 83" x 14' with tarp for 5975 Tough not to pass that up.


That's what I found too when I was looking to buy. They were $1k less than everyone else.

I got the on-board charger and a roll-up tarp. It's the perfect setup for me.


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1981687 said:


> Is one a I beam frame vs the C channel? They have smaller pumps i thibk too.
> 
> It could be fine i have just Heard bad things from multiple people from that place. If you have any problems Lano will warranty it if you even if you buy it somehwere else so thats nice
> 
> Mine was the 14k 16' low pro with the scissor lift, tarp, fork holders and the upgraded pump and led lights it was right around $7k


For this trailer at Lano right now they told me $7600 I could get the regular trailer with out the fork holder for $7100 at Lano.

La Crosse gave a price of $1000 less for what they said is the same trailer.


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;1981690 said:


> If you want to test mine out before you buy one just come up and hook onto it. We could probably find something to load into it so you can see its lifting ability.
> 
> That's what I found too when I was looking to buy. They were $1k less than everyone else.
> 
> I got the on-board charger and a roll-up tarp. It's the perfect setup for me.


 I know the load trail is the trailer I want just trying to figure out why they are $1000 less.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1981692 said:


> For this trailer at Lano right now they told me $7600 I could get the regular trailer with out the fork holder for $7100 at Lano.
> 
> La Crosse gave a price of $1000 less for what they said is the same trailer.


Hard to beat that then. I just don't see how they can be so much cheaper than everybody else.

They put radial tires on it??


----------



## Bill1090

Green Grass;1981693 said:


> I know the load trail is the trailer I want just trying to figure out why they are $1000 less.


If you have a dealer up there that can take care of warranty work I say come on down.

There prices are good and the trailers are good. For me it was trying to get issues taken care of that sucks.


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;1981694 said:


> Hard to beat that then. I just don't see how they can be so much cheaper than everybody else.
> 
> They put radial tires on it??


They say they are the biggest dealer in the midwest. That could be a part of it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Well this cafeing cafes. Electric shock just went down my spine and now I can't move without excrusiating pain. Made it to a chair at our shop. Might be here for awhile.


----------



## SSS Inc.

The crazy part is I was washing my hands at the time. No lifting.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1981701 said:


> The crazy part is I was washing my hands at the time. No lifting.


Pinched nerve? Just that little bend in the back when you wash your hands...


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1981699 said:


> Well this cafeing cafes. Electric shock just went down my spine and now I can't move without excrusiating pain. Made it to a chair at our shop. Might be here for awhile.


That sounds really miserable. Your there alone?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1981705 said:


> That sounds really miserable. Your there alone?


Yes here alone. I made to my truck. Took 15 minutes. Deciding if I can drive.

This is horrible.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1981708 said:


> Yes here alone. I made to my truck. Took 15 minutes. Deciding if I can drive.
> 
> This is horrible.


Always happens when your alone never fails.

I would almost have someone come get you. Don't want your legs or arms lock up on you while driving


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1981708 said:


> Yes here alone. I made to my truck. Took 15 minutes. Deciding if I can drive.
> 
> This is horrible.


Definitely sounds nerve related. Do you have alternative transportation options? Any employees? If not, surely one of the guys on here who live close by can pick you up.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1981708 said:


> Yes here alone. I made to my truck. Took 15 minutes. Deciding if I can drive.
> 
> This is horrible.


call snow guy he is bored!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

The la crosse dealer has the smaller pumps, the cheap ones are C channel frames and only 1 electric brake

From what I can see online anyway

The same trailer I have is $7,250 there without the fork holders and the small pump.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Green Grass;1981692 said:


> For this trailer at Lano right now they told me $7600 I could get the regular trailer with out the fork holder for $7100 at Lano.
> 
> La Crosse gave a price of $1000 less for what they said is the same trailer.


A few of us that want trailers should get together and go down there. See about a quantity discount. I want a 16'er, I wish they'd put dump angle on the specs. Load trail really doesn't have much do specs, floor height would be nice to know


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1981694 said:


> Hard to beat that then. I just don't see how they can be so much cheaper than everybody else.
> 
> They put radial tires on it??


I called down there and talked to Jim he says that they sell 4 times more trailers then anyone else. They are the same trailers that Lano are selling he said that they get guys from all over that come and buy from them because of the price. He said that he would send me pages of satisfied customers if I wanted to call people.


----------



## Green Grass

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1981720 said:


> A few of us that want trailers should get together and go down there. See about a quantity discount. I want a 16'er, I wish they'd put dump angle on the specs. Load trail really doesn't have much do specs, floor height would be nice to know


Call Jim 608-304-0316 he knew everything I think he said the low pro was 25" and the standard was 32" the low pro doesn't have as high of a lifting angle he said.


----------



## Green Grass

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1981720 said:


> A few of us that want trailers should get together and go down there. See about a quantity discount. I want a 16'er, I wish they'd put dump angle on the specs. Load trail really doesn't have much do specs, floor height would be nice to know


$6250 for a standard height dump with a skid package and the legs on the rear. Has scissor lift, tarp and LED lights.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1981699 said:


> Well this cafeing cafes. Electric shock just went down my spine and now I can't move without excrusiating pain. Made it to a chair at our shop. Might be here for awhile.


Bet its your sciatic nerve. Twice a year for me. Just getting over the last time. need a ride or did you make it?


----------



## Polarismalibu

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1981720 said:


> A few of us that want trailers should get together and go down there. See about a quantity discount. I want a 16'er, I wish they'd put dump angle on the specs. Load trail really doesn't have much do specs, floor height would be nice to know


I think my floor height is 24"-26" somewhere in there. The dump angle is way more then enough.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

There goes another $583 at the DMV. I think I finally have all the titles transferred, all the tabs bought.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Green Grass;1981722 said:


> Call Jim 608-304-0316 he knew everything I think he said the low pro was 25" and the standard was 32" the low pro doesn't have as high of a lifting angle he said.


My other problem is I really can't get away with a 14k trailer. The 287 is 9900lbs by itself


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;1981723 said:


> $6250 for a standard height dump with a skid package and the legs on the rear. Has scissor lift, tarp and LED lights.


This is the trailer im thinking of getting. Not sure on 14' or 16' I think 14' was 59xx it still hauls the same 14,000 lb so thought I would save a few extra$$


----------



## Polarismalibu

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1981728 said:


> My other problem is I really can't get away with a 14k trailer. The 287 is 9900lbs by itself


They have a 21k tri axle bumper pull or gooseneck. I overload mine pretty easy I was thinking of trading in on a tri axle

http://www.autobase.com/cgi/info.exe?bc=12797738&dealer=autotoy


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Green Grass;1981723 said:


> $6250 for a standard height dump with a skid package and the legs on the rear. Has scissor lift, tarp and LED lights.


Just spent that much on the pup that passed


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Polarismalibu;1981731 said:


> They have a 21k tri axle bumper pull or gooseneck. I overload mine pretty easy I was thinking of trading in on a tri axle


That's what I was looking at too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS....sure you got your dad or someone to pick you up, but I'm heading to the cities if you need a ride somewhere.

Just be aware I have my '14 so you'll have to ride in the uncomfortable seats.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1981724 said:


> Bet its your sciatic nerve. Twice a year for me. Just getting over the last time. need a ride or did you make it?





LwnmwrMan22;1981737 said:


> SSS....sure you got your dad or someone to pick you up, but I'm heading to the cities if you need a ride somewhere.
> 
> Just be aware I have my '14 so you'll have to ride in the uncomfortable seats.


Thank you for the offers. And no I don't have anyone out there today. Against my better judgement I drove home. I got myself in the house and found some drugs that I was given two years ago when the same thing happened while plowing. Now I'm in a chair. We'll see how this goes. Two years ago I had a pinched nerve coupled with a ruptured disc. It took three weeks before I could get around semi normal. I should be concerned but then I remembered at least its mid March and not April.


----------



## Polarismalibu

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1981736 said:


> That's what I was looking at too.


We should see if they will give us a deal on two


----------



## CityGuy

56° cloudy slight breeze


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1981701 said:


> The crazy part is I was washing my hands at the time. No lifting.


I have had the same thing from a sneeze. Pinched a nerve


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1981754 said:


> I have had the same thing from a sneeze. Pinched a nerve


I don't get it. You would think it would happen when I'm working on heavy equipment or something. It makes me wonder..... if I didn't wash my hands would I be fine right now?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1981756 said:


> I don't get it. You would think it would happen when I'm working on heavy equipment or something. It makes me wonder..... if I didn't wash my hands would I be fine right now?!?!?!?!?!


Sad part is most likely you would be fine. I have stacked 150lb simi tires 12 high and not a issue, bent over to grab a tissue on the counter, off my feet for 2 weeks....


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1981756 said:


> I don't get it. You would think it would happen when I'm working on heavy equipment or something. It makes me wonder..... if I didn't wash my hands would I be fine right now?!?!?!?!?!


That will teach you to wash your hands!!! :laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1981756 said:


> I don't get it. You would think it would happen when I'm working on heavy equipment or something. It makes me wonder..... if I didn't wash my hands would I be fine right now?!?!?!?!?!


That's why I never wash my hands, just lick them clean.

Plus I hardly ever get sick, immune system is built up.


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;1981756 said:


> I don't get it. You would think it would happen when I'm working on heavy equipment or something. It makes me wonder..... if I didn't wash my hands would I be fine right now?!?!?!?!?!


Probably. When it happens to me it is always the little moves that set it off.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1981759 said:


> That will teach you to wash your hands!!! :laughing:


I always knew my Mom was wrong when I was a kid.



LwnmwrMan22;1981762 said:


> That's why I never wash my hands, just lick them clean.
> 
> Plus I hardly ever get sick, immune system is built up.


That is a great idea. I wonder if its too late for me to start.



Bill1090;1981763 said:


> Probably. When it happens to me it is always the little moves that set it off.


Never fails.


----------



## SSS Inc.

My first attempt to get out my chair just now failed. Damn it.! I guess I'm not going to hockey tonight.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1981766 said:


> My first attempt to get out my chair just now failed. Damn it.! I guess I'm not going to hockey tonight.


Sally!!! a true hockey player would be there!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1981767 said:


> Sally!!! a true hockey player would be there!


Oh I know. It might be a bit weird if I ask another coach to tie my skates. I figured I could lean on my stick if I can make it on the ice.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1981756 said:


> I don't get it. You would think it would happen when I'm working on heavy equipment or something. It makes me wonder..... if I didn't wash my hands would I be fine right now?!?!?!?!?!


You hear about pro athletes hurting themselves all the time by doing simple things. It happens.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1981771 said:


> You hear about pro athletes hurting themselves all the time by doing simple things. It happens.


Maybe it was those Knuckle pushups I was working on.


----------



## wizardsr

Camden;1981566 said:


> You guys need to take the threat of snow seriously. Over the past 10 years I've gone on 5-6 trips during the winter and it's snowed every single time. No joke.


When are you leaving? :waving:

Getting bored... It isn't warm enough for bikini watching yet, so we may as well have some snow... xysport


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

wizardsr;1981773 said:


> When are you leaving? :waving:
> 
> Getting bored... It isn't warm enough for bikini watching yet, so we may as well have some snow... xysport


Head over to the Dells. There were plenty there.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1981769 said:


> Oh I know. It might be a bit weird if I ask another coach to tie my skates. I figured I could lean on my stick if I can make it on the ice.


your starting to sound like a baseball or football player :laughing:


----------



## Green Grass

I am surprised pillsbury has not been on today.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1981778 said:


> I am surprised pillsbury has not been on today.


:laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

Green Grass;1981778 said:


> I am surprised pillsbury has not been on today.


I'm here... been in one long mtg today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got the news my business insurance is going up. Gonna be more than my house payment.

That's after shopping it with two independent agents.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1981786 said:


> Got the news my business insurance is going up. Gonna be more than my house payment.
> 
> That's after shopping it with two independent agents.


Give todd at VP insurance a call 6128892089. Tell him tim peters from TPR Services told you to call. He dropped mine about $500.00 a year.


----------



## skorum03

80* in Nashville.


----------



## banonea

All clean and much happier. ......


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1981786 said:


> Got the news my business insurance is going up. Gonna be more than my house payment.
> 
> That's after shopping it with two independent agents.


who's isn't might be the better question.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1981794 said:


> who's isn't might be the better question.


That's what I was told. My work comp is down, but my $5M umbrella went up, as well as my auto (claims).


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;1981784 said:


> I'm here... been in one long mtg today.


Ruh roh... Hopefully it's just boring, not bad...


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1981798 said:


> That's what I was told. My work comp is down, but my $5M umbrella went up, as well as my auto (claims).


Try my stepdad WIN Insurance in Moundsview. 763-780-5600. Ask for George, my brothers work there too Tom, Dan. Any of them can help you, just don't talk to Brigette (she's a *****)


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1981786 said:


> Got the news my business insurance is going up. Gonna be more than my house payment.
> 
> That's after shopping it with two independent agents.


Ouch.........


----------



## Green Grass

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1981801 said:


> Try my stepdad WIN Insurance in Moundsview. 763-780-5600. Ask for George, my brothers work there too Tom, Dan. Any of them can help you, just don't talk to Brigette (she's a *****)


is she at least good looking?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

shows 2" snow for down here

http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckar...13&compaction=on&mean_mt=on&max_mt=on&mean=on


----------



## djagusch

jimslawnsnow;1981810 said:


> shows 2" snow for down here
> 
> http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckar...13&compaction=on&mean_mt=on&max_mt=on&mean=on


Maybe on grass, it will melt nice on the roads.


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;1981813 said:


> Maybe on grass, it will melt nice on the roads.


Yea take more than 2 inches of snow to stick in on the black top


----------



## jimslawnsnow

djagusch;1981813 said:


> Maybe on grass, it will melt nice on the roads.


I wont be worried unless its over 6"-8". but in may of 13 we were only suppose to get 2" or 3", and ended up with 18"


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1981814 said:


> Yea take more than 2 inches of snow to stick in on the black top


just pointing out that winter may or may not be over


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1981817 said:


> just pointing out that winter may or may not be over


This is true... I'm not too worried... plows are still at a point I can get them... all that's left is to oil them and throw them in the corner...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1981820 said:


> This is true... I'm not too worried... plows are still at a point I can get them... all that's left is to oil them and throw them in the corner...


I cant believe how many guys are running all over town daily with plows on. dang it rough on the trucks with these rough roads


----------



## CityGuy

58° cloudy 
Very windy.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1981778 said:


> I am surprised pillsbury has not been on today.


Nice........


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;1981799 said:


> Ruh roh... Hopefully it's just boring, not bad...


Yep, just boring... Oracle implementation set-up.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1981793 said:


> All clean and much happier. ......


Nice looking ride.


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1981826 said:


> I cant believe how many guys are running all over town daily with plows on. dang it rough on the trucks with these rough roads


That's what I was talking about on Friday...saw more than 5 on the drive home.

Hello....it's like 50-60 degrees out and I am pretty sure that plow takes at least 2 minutes to get off.

My only guess was taking it to the car wash to put it away clean...but what do I know? :waving:


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1981830 said:


> Nice looking ride.


Built in tow straps.... Good plan... Thumbs Up:laughing:


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;1981831 said:


> That's what I was talking about on Friday...saw more than 5 on the drive home.
> 
> Hello....it's like 50-60 degrees out and I am pretty sure that plow takes at least 2 minutes to get off.
> 
> My only guess was taking it to the car wash to put it away clean...but what do I know? :waving:


Some of mine stay on year round. I'll hop in a truck with a plow on it every now and then just to drive it. Get a few looks driving around with the plow on in july


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1981793 said:


> All clean and much happier. ......


Sold the wife's... Didn't get as much as we wanted but I never do. He got a good deal and I don't have to deal with it.
Ended up having to put a new diaphragm in the accelerator pump. Old one was causing the problems...I blame the "new" gas.
Thanks for offering to help out.


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;1981833 said:


> Some of mine stay on year round. I'll hop in a truck with a plow on it every now and then just to drive it. Get a few looks driving around with the plow on in july


I have to admit I was using the ATV plow last year in August.
Had to move a dirt pile...


----------



## qualitycut

I was looking at the trailer place in lacrosse. Thier skid trailers are even 1000 plus cheaper.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;1981830 said:


> Nice looking ride.


That is the new one i got last year in Sturgis, 2011 Electra Glide Ultra Classic.Just picked up the 97 Electra Glide Ultra Classic that i got for sale from the shop. Had the top end rebuilt, new rings, primary cover gasket, oil guides, board 20 over and fresh cross hatch on the cylinder walls, replaced the stater and regulator i replaced last year beacuse i didnt know the amp for the radio was drawing to much power.
$1000.00 by the time it was all done......


----------



## Camden

wizardsr;1981773 said:


> When are you leaving? :waving:
> 
> Getting bored... It isn't warm enough for bikini watching yet, so we may as well have some snow... xysport


Saturday. I'm going to take in at least 3 Twins games and eat at least 30 fish tacos.



LwnmwrMan22;1981774 said:


> Head over to the Dells. There were plenty there.


Last time we went to the Dells I saw the two largest women I've ever seen in my life. I'm not kidding when I saw they were 4' across. I took pics but I deleted them because I felt bad.



djagusch;1981813 said:


> Maybe on grass, it will melt nice on the roads.


I think you're right. I'm still nervous about north facing surfaces that don't get any sun. Those might get slick.


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1981832 said:


> Built in tow straps.... Good plan... Thumbs Up:laughing:


Nope, get back wip.....


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1981843 said:


> Nope, get back wip.....


Oh yeh, for all the groupies... I forgot, lead singer in a rock and roll band.
File that under problems I'll never have...xysport


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1981845 said:


> Oh yeh, for all the groupies... I forgot, lead singer in a rock and roll band.
> File that under problems I'll never have...xysport


Unless you start singing. Just don't invite us.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Another Alberta Clipper type storm is expected to move in on Tuesday. There's still a question mark as to how much moisture will be available for this system, but it does look as though it'll be he most substantial rain or snow that we've had in quite a while. That's right, it could fall in the form of snow. We'll be able to zero in on amounts of precipitation and the form it'll take as we head through the next several days.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1981850 said:


> Another Alberta Clipper type storm is expected to move in on Tuesday. There's still a question mark as to how much moisture will be available for this system, but it does look as though it'll be he most substantial rain or snow that we've had in quite a while. That's right, it could fall in the form of snow. We'll be able to zero in on amounts of precipitation and the form it'll take as we head through the next several days.


With a high of almost 50.


----------



## Ranger620

NorthernProServ;1981850 said:


> Another Alberta Clipper type storm is expected to move in on Tuesday. There's still a question mark as to how much moisture will be available for this system, but it does look as though it'll be he most substantial rain or snow that we've had in quite a while. That's right, it could fall in the form of snow. We'll be able to zero in on amounts of precipitation and the form it'll take as we head through the next several days.


This doesnt make sense unless this is a few days old. They say It comes in on Tues but will no more in the next several days.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1981853 said:


> This doesnt make sense unless this is a few days old. They say It comes in on Tues but will no more in the next several days.


Maybe next tuesday?


----------



## NorthernProServ

CityGuy;1981854 said:


> Maybe next tuesday?


I think so, NOAA is at 30% snow monday night.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;1981829 said:


> Yep, just boring... Oracle implementation set-up.


Snooze fest...


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1981837 said:


> I was looking at the trailer place in lacrosse. Thier skid trailers are even 1000 plus cheaper.


I liked at the load trail ones before I got my felling. I hated them.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1981853 said:


> This doesnt make sense unless this is a few days old. They say It comes in on Tues but will no more in the next several days.


Next Tuesday... meteo temps are way down around then


----------



## albhb3

well saw some white boy on the corner near university near the capital with a sign around his neck saying cops killed my grandmamma.....I tried not laughing, I really did


----------



## cbservicesllc

By the way... unless I'm going nuts I swear I had snowflakes when I got home... They were drifting up, down, and around with the wind...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Y'all better look at JohnDee.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1981888 said:


> Y'all better look at JohnDee.


I'm not buying it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1981885 said:


> By the way... unless I'm going nuts I swear I had snowflakes when I got home... They were drifting up, down, and around with the wind...


Still almost 60 down here


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1981888 said:


> Y'all better look at JohnDee.


Like I said... meteo was showing low temps beginning of next week


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1981891 said:


> Still almost 60 down here


43 here... almost 20 degrees!


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;1981891 said:


> Still almost 60 down here


Same.........


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1981875 said:


> I liked at the load trail ones before I got my felling. I hated them.


My buddy has one i have used a few times and thought it was the same as most.

They have 20ft ones there gor 3700


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1981885 said:


> By the way... unless I'm going nuts I swear I had snowflakes when I got home... They were drifting up, down, and around with the wind...


Or light sprinkles


----------



## Green Grass

Bill1090;1981895 said:


> Same.........


42 here. .....


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1981897 said:


> My buddy has one i have used a few times and thought it was the same as most.
> 
> They have 20ft ones there gor 3700


I hate the c channel trailers. Everyone I have had has rusted to cafe within two years. No didn't like the open fenders rather. To me that was just double the salt to spray one skid in the winter. My felling was $5600 worth it all to me


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1981885 said:


> By the way... unless I'm going nuts I swear I had snowflakes when I got home... They were drifting up, down, and around with the wind...


I have seen rain drops that's it.


----------



## Ranger620

Cowboy jacks its what's for dinner tonight. Gota get the plow mounted on the new truck this week incase I get to try it out


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1981910 said:


> Cowboy jacks its what's for dinner tonight. Gota get the plow mounted on the new truck incase I get to try it out


That place is so good!

What's going on the new truck?


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1981913 said:


> That place is so good!
> 
> What's going on the new truck?


Pan fried sunnies


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Green Grass;1981806 said:


> is she at least good looking?


Depends what you're into, not my taste


----------



## jimslawnsnow

If it snows Alot it's going to stink. Soft dirt and all my town home associations took the snow stakes down!


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1981913 said:


> That place is so good!
> 
> What's going on the new truck?


Well it was gonna be a boss 9-2 vxt but the dealer had a blizzard 8100 on another truck I offered a ridiculous amount for and they took my offer so I guess a blizzard. Thinking of getting another ebling but not sure on that yet


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1981915 said:


> Depends what you're into, not my taste


I can't stand anyone named bridgette (sp) like it matters anyway


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1981898 said:


> Or light sprinkles


Pretty sure sprinkles don't individually go down, sideways, up, etc... I could be going nuts...


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

jimslawnsnow;1981920 said:


> I can't stand anyone named bridgette (sp) like it matters anyway


If you're into 60yo single, Apple shaped, fake finger nail wearing


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Got an email about mice damage at one of my town homes associations. It'll have to wait til we do clean ups in the next few weeks


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

cbservicesllc;1981924 said:


> Pretty sure sprinkles don't individually go down, sideways, up, etc... I could be going nuts...


Everything is wet here


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1981925 said:


> If you're into 60yo single, Apple shaped, fake finger nail wearing


Ewe. Can't imagine anyone that old with that name. Never heard of it on anyone older than 40


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1981845 said:


> Oh yeh, for all the groupies... I forgot, lead singer in a rock and roll band.
> File that under problems I'll never have...xysport


Nope
For breaking out windshield of cars that dont pay attention. .....


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1981924 said:


> Pretty sure sprinkles don't individually go down, sideways, up, etc... I could be going nuts...


You are nuts!!


----------



## Bill1090

Green Grass;1981955 said:


> You are nuts!!


This. Time to lay off the sauce!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1981955 said:


> You are nuts!!


Speaking of nuts. Because of you I took some extra pain medicine and laced up my own skates tonight. Now I'm stuck in a chair again. wesport Thanks for the inspiration. :waving:


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1981986 said:


> Speaking of nuts. Because of you I took some extra pain medicine and laced up my own skates tonight. Now I'm stuck in a chair again. wesport Thanks for the inspiration. :waving:


glad we could help you get some exercise.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone interested in my firewood stuff? $12,000.

Gets you an Iron and Oak splitter, commercial grade with log lift and auto recycle.

Husqvarna 372XP, 20" bar with multiple chains.

About 25 cords of unsplit oak logs.

150 pallets and sides to stack the split wood on.

I'm going to sell out the firewood stuff and dump that side of the business.

25 cord will get you at least $10,000 this fall.

Plus referrals of all the customers I deliver to.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1981847 said:


> Unless you start singing. Just don't invite us.


Still wouldn't matter. You're safe...not gonna happen.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1981994 said:


> glad we could help you get some exercise.


Hey now.......Just so you know I've been on that treadmill 5 days a week, every week, since I bought it. Clothes rack???.......I don't think so.


----------



## SSS Inc.

FYI, The wife made me watch five minutes of the new dancing with the stars and there is a chick on there with some giant beachballs. I might need to watch some more.


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1981946 said:


> Nope
> For breaking out windshield of cars that dont pay attention. .....


I like my fantasy better. :laughing:


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1982013 said:


> Hey now.......Just so you know I've been on that treadmill 5 days a week, every week, since I bought it. Clothes rack???.......I don't think so.


It's a miracle!


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1982014 said:


> FYI, The wife made me watch five minutes of the new dancing with the stars and there is a chick on there with some giant beachballs. I might need to watch some more.


She's from the Carl's Jr ads. Gorgeous woman!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1982016 said:


> It's a miracle!


Pretty quick here it will be unused until I'll feel really fat again come about December 26th.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1982019 said:


> She's from the Carl's Jr ads. Gorgeous woman!


Ok. I haven't seen the adds. She is gorgeous.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1982020 said:


> Pretty quick here it will be unused until I'll feel really fat again come about never.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## CityGuy

40° mostly cloudy 
Breezy


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1982025 said:


> Fixed it for you.


Whatever. I actually like the thing. My old one was a piece of junk and not enjoyable.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1982025 said:


> Fixed it for you.


Ha........


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1982028 said:


> Whatever. I actually like the thing. My old one was a piece of junk and not enjoyable.


I can't stand running I wouldn't mind an exercise bike.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SSS Inc.;1982022 said:


> Ok. I haven't seen the adds. She is gorgeous.


Had to look it up her name is Charlotte


----------



## Bill1090

Doing some old school marketing tonight. Having some beers driving around on Google Street view getting addresses.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;1982036 said:


> Doing some old school marketing tonight. Having some beers *driving around on Google Street view getting addresses.*


Ha! Love it....


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1982032 said:


> I can't stand running I wouldn't mind an exercise bike.


Ride to nowhere.


----------



## CityGuy

One last cigarette again. See how this goes. Have to quit with a good reason this time.

Hopefully it goes good and easy.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1982041 said:


> Ride to nowhere.


Story of my life.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1982032 said:


> I can't stand running I wouldn't mind an exercise bike.


You could always get one of those screens and play images of the Tour de France and ride along.


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;1982043 said:


> One last cigarette again.


Sure it is.....


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1982045 said:


> Story of my life.


Mine too...


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;1982049 said:


> Sure it is.....


Have to quit. Told the wife I would when she got pregnant. Well better lare then never.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;1982036 said:


> Doing some old school marketing tonight. Having some beers driving around on Google Street view getting addresses.


It works! I spent probably 100 hours one year using county sattelite data. Its faster than streetview.


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;1982051 said:


> Have to quit. Told the wife I would when she got pregnant. Well better lare then never.


My parents smoked. It sucked when I was little riding with them with the smoke filling the car.


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;1982052 said:


> It works! I spent probably 100 hours one year using county sattelite data. Its faster than streetview.


We don't have anything like that. You Minnesotans have a lot more luxury than us. Especially when it comes to roads.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS- 

you still turning compaction off on that meteogram?? What's it up to?? .9"?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1982054 said:


> We don't have anything like that. You Minnesotans have a lot more luxury than us. Especially when it comes to roads.


Haha our roads are shot


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;1982054 said:


> We don't have anything like that. You Minnesotans have a lot more luxury than us. Especially when it comes to roads.


Are you sure. Get on your county website and look up GIS data. You might be surprised what you find. I can literally click on a parcel(property) and get the owners name, address etc.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Found it. Zoom in.

http://lacrossecounty.maps.arcgis.c...ndex.html?id=dfb4ce4831654010bed9aa9d258d5ad0


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1982052 said:


> It works! I spent probably 100 hours one year using county sattelite data. Its faster than streetview.


Love County map data... have to say Anoka and Ramsey are beating Hennepin...


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;1982058 said:


> Are you sure. Get on your county website and look up GIS data. You might be surprised what you find. I can literally click on a parcel(property) and get the owners name, address etc.


Just found it. NEAT!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1982061 said:


> Found it. Zoom in.
> 
> http://lacrossecounty.maps.arcgis.c...ndex.html?id=dfb4ce4831654010bed9aa9d258d5ad0


Looks like it...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;1982063 said:


> Just found it. NEAT!!!


Told ya. I posted a link too. I would literally go west to east and click on commercial properties that interested me. I covered the entire metro and beyond. Lots of copying and pasting and some fancy Excel spreadsheet work would reorganize everything so it was usable. A lot of what is copied and pasted includes things you don't need.

Edit: You will spend the next week making a mailing list.


----------



## Bill1090

Uh. Label maker down!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;1982069 said:


> Uh. Label maker down!!!


Screw the label maker you need to mass produce these things now with all the new data.


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;1982073 said:
 

> Screw the label maker you need to mass produce these things now with all the new data.


Printer ink won't stick to postcards.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;1982074 said:


> Printer ink won't stick to postcards.


I thought you meant you had some sort of label printer. Didn't know you were talking printing sheets of labels.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1982055 said:


> SSS-
> 
> you still turning compaction off on that meteogram?? What's it up to?? .9"?


.3 on gfs at 13:1


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1982083 said:


> .3 on gfs at 13:1


I never saw Lwnmwrs post but now I will comment.

Melting and compaction are two different things. :waving:


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;1982081 said:


> I thought you meant you had some sort of label printer. Didn't know you were talking printing sheets of labels.


No a label printer thing.

This


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;1982089 said:


> No a label printer thing.
> 
> This


So I was right. I don't know how many you will do but that seems like a lot of work. Inkjet printer and some sheets of labels and you will make quick work of it.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1982092 said:


> So I was right. I don't know how many you will do but that seems like a lot of work. Inkjet printer and some sheets of labels and you will make quick work of it.


This.........


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;1982092 said:


> So I was right. I don't know how many you will do but that seems like a lot of work. Inkjet printer and some sheets of labels and you will make quick work of it.


I only had 50 postcards made up. I figure I don't have anything better to do so why not take a virtual drive and print some labels on my new label maker.


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1982015 said:


> I like my fantasy better. :laughing:


Mine is far more gratifying......Thumbs Up


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;1982036 said:


> Doing some old school marketing tonight. Having some beers driving around on Google Street view getting addresses.


I went REAL old school and did some cold stops last 2 weeks, got a few good leads, hope to hear this week


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;1982043 said:


> One last cigarette again. See how this goes. Have to quit with a good reason this time.
> 
> Hopefully it goes good and easy.


Put your mind to it you can do it. Wife and I had a cheat day on sat at the casino, other than that no smokeee smokeee .........Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;1982094 said:


> I only had 50 postcards made up. I figure I don't have anything better to do so why not take a virtual drive and print some labels on my new label maker.


I don't know much about them but i can see where that could be pretty handy. The only thing I would say is that most direct mail campaigns fail because people give it one shot and quit. It has to be done over and over until the people getting your info think they know you. With the label maker do you have anyway to keep the data for future use?


----------



## Bill1090

Lovely..... the Asian beetles are back. One just bit my tounge.


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;1982100 said:


> I don't know much about them but i can see where that could be pretty handy. The only thing I would say is that most direct mail campaigns fail because people give it one shot and quit. It has to be done over and over until the people getting your info think they know you. With the label maker do you have anyway to keep the data for future use?


I wrote them down. I don't put any names on them so once I have the city and street name it is just a matter of changing a number for the address. I'd say it took me 1.5 hours to do 50 from scratch. That's with playing around on Google and here.


----------



## Ranger620

Bill1090;1982102 said:


> Lovely..... the Asian beetles are back. One just bit my tounge.


Your not suppose to lick them


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1982102 said:


> Lovely..... the Asian beetles are back. One just bit my tounge.


You got fish mouth AND sticking your tongue out running that label maker?

sheesh......


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;1982104 said:


> Your not suppose to lick them


Little bugger was in my sunflower seeds.

See what I did there?


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1982107 said:


> You got fish mouth AND sticking your tongue out running that label maker?
> 
> sheesh......


Multi-tasking.


----------



## SnowGuy73

29° breeze few clouds.


----------



## CityGuy

26° clear 
Chilly out.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1982099 said:


> Put your mind to it you can do it. Wife and I had a cheat day on sat at the casino, other than that no smokeee smokeee .........Thumbs Up


So far so good. But it's only been 8 hours or so.


----------



## CityGuy

Day 1 of no smoking. Going to be a rough one I think. Altoids will be my friend.


----------



## CityGuy

Already noticed my truck stinks of smoke. Going to have to get it cleaned I think.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1982104 said:


> Your not suppose to lick them


Ha........


----------



## Bill1090

32* 
light wind.


----------



## CityGuy

26° clear 
Feels like 25°


----------



## Green Grass

24 clear..


----------



## Bill1090

Down to 30*

Feels like -10


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1982168 said:


> Down to 30*
> 
> Feels like -10


Ain't that the truth.

Got the email my rooftop landscape project on Washington is a go ASAP.

Then it sounds like I have 3 months worth of work down on University / 280.

Might need to find a couple guys.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My "competition" is heading out.....


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1982191 said:


> Ain't that the truth.
> 
> Got the email my rooftop landscape project on Washington is a go ASAP.
> 
> Then it sounds like I have 3 months worth of work down on University / 280.
> 
> Might need to find a couple guys.


Is that the same place you guys were at in November? What else are they doing?


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1982197 said:


> My "competition" is heading out.....


How's your donut and Rockstar?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1982197 said:


> My "competition" is heading out.....


With grass frozen to there ramp it looks like


----------



## CityGuy

24° and sunny 
Kinda chilly compared to the last few days.


----------



## mnlefty

LwnmwrMan22;1982191 said:


> Ain't that the truth.
> 
> Got the email my rooftop landscape project on Washington is a go ASAP.
> 
> Then it sounds like I have 3 months worth of work down on University / 280.
> 
> Might need to find a couple guys.


Wait... weren't you going to cut guys and sub landscape work?


----------



## CityGuy

Tac oil is steaming on the road today. Hard to see the directions today.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1982197 said:


> My "competition" is heading out.....


What on earth are they doing?

I don't see a bagger or dethatcher. I'm just not seeing the huge rush to get out there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1982218 said:


> What on earth are they doing?
> 
> I don't see a bagger or dethatcher. I'm just not seeing the huge rush to get out there.


Baggers are in the box of the pickup.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

mnlefty;1982215 said:


> Wait... weren't you going to cut guys and sub landscape work?


I did cut guys. And yes I'm going to sub landscape. Just trying to figure out how much.

If I did it right, with a couple of these properties I would have enough to just pay for a building outright.

I know some of these projects don't come along everyday, and realize I need to run with them.


----------



## djagusch

mnlefty;1982215 said:


> Wait... weren't you going to cut guys and sub landscape work?


Multiple personalities fighting in between the ears!

Next someone should repost the issues that occurred due to slow pay from the 280 account that he final got paid in Jan for. Even though they held 3k of the check.

All in good fun.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1982199 said:


> Is that the same place you guys were at in November? What else are they doing?


The siders and painters are basically destroying the landscaping. Not to mention the grass being destroyed from supplies stacked all summer, plus all of the lifts driven around.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1982226 said:


> I did cut guys. And yes I'm going to sub landscape. Just trying to figure out how much.
> 
> If I did it right, with a couple of these properties I would have enough to just pay for a building outright.
> 
> I know some of these projects don't come along everyday, and realize I need to run with them.


I think you just told Polaris and quality to raise their bids.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1982227 said:


> Multiple personalities fighting in between the ears!
> 
> Next someone should repost the issues that occurred due to slow pay from the 280 account that he final got paid in Jan for. Even though they held 3k of the check.
> 
> All in good fun.


I learned my lesson. I know how their paperwork works now.

Last fall we were just jamming too much work in too tight of a timeframe.

There's a meeting April 1 with all contractors and I'll set up progress payments this time around.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1982229 said:


> I think you just told Polaris and quality to raise their bids.


My sub's can leave their prices, I'll just raise my markup.


----------



## CityGuy

Well that sucks. Guy just dislocated his finger. Wanted me to put it back in for him. Told him not a chance.


----------



## CityGuy

Haven't had a smoke yet today but a few guys around me smoke. Man this is tough. Going to be a long day.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1982197 said:


> My "competition" is heading out.....


Saw a few green stuff fert. trucks yesterday.....lets hope they are not already spreading.....and a prescription truck/trailer this morning and that is it so far.


----------



## SnowGuy73

John Dee updated.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1982245 said:


> John Dee updated.


Sounds like nothing big on the horizon att.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1982228 said:


> The siders and painters are basically destroying the landscaping. Not to mention the grass being destroyed from supplies stacked all summer, plus all of the lifts driven around.


That's a good amount of work to do then


----------



## Polarismalibu

djagusch;1982229 said:


> I think you just told Polaris and quality to raise their bids.


Haha No kidding!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cityguy;1982247 said:


> sounds like nothing big on the horizon att.


fml.............


----------



## Greenery

SnowGuy73;1982251 said:


> fml.............


Are you not wanting to get started yet?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1982256 said:


> Are you not wanting to get started yet?


That's a negative!


----------



## NorthernProServ

High of 35 for Saturday...low of 24.....


----------



## qualitycut

My yard was froze solid this morning. Still is in the shade.


----------



## Bill1090

This is just a little hiccup. We'll be mowing by mid April.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1982267 said:


> My yard was froze solid this morning. Still is in the shade.


Same here, rock hard.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1982268 said:


> This is just a little hiccup. We'll be mowing by mid April.


This..........


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Bigger Surplus Gives Dayton Second Take on Budget Plan

http://kstp.com/news/stories/s3737318.shtml?cat=1

(Sent from KSTP)

Spend,spend,spend. NO how about SAVE,SAVE,SAVE


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1982251 said:


> fml.............


Agreed....


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;1982268 said:


> This is just a little hiccup. We'll be mowing by mid July.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1982243 said:


> Saw a few green stuff fert. trucks yesterday.....lets hope they are not already spreading.....and a prescription truck/trailer this morning and that is it so far.


Same... that's reassuring


----------



## CityGuy

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1982273 said:


> Bigger Surplus Gives Dayton Second Take on Budget Plan
> 
> http://kstp.com/news/stories/s3737318.shtml?cat=1
> 
> (Sent from KSTP)
> 
> Spend,spend,spend. NO how about SAVE,SAVE,SAVE


Save by giving it back just to ask for more later.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;1982268 said:


> This is just a little hiccup. We'll be mowing by mid April.


Yea usually when we start even with a snowy winter.


----------



## CityGuy

35 sunny 
Little breezey.


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1982273 said:


> Bigger Surplus Gives Dayton Second Take on Budget Plan
> 
> http://kstp.com/news/stories/s3737318.shtml?cat=1
> 
> (Sent from KSTP)
> 
> Spend,spend,spend. NO how about SAVE,SAVE,SAVE


Since they will never know how to save it just give some back to us, if they dont the rest will be wasted on some bs programs.


----------



## CityGuy

I got a feeling it's going to be a long dry summer.
No data to support, just a gut feeling.


----------



## CityGuy

Drivers are idiots. Please pay attention in my office and respect those that work on the roads.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1982282 said:


> Drivers are idiots. Please pay attention in my office and respect those that work on the roads.


I spend an hour on the road each day. I see at least 10 people doing things that are keeping them from paying attention every day. I can't even fathom the volume of people you see every day.


----------



## Doughboy12

Oh, meetings all day again...


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1982284 said:


> I spend an hour on the road each day. I see at least 10 people doing things that are keeping them from paying attention every day. I can't even fathom the volume of people you see every day.


I'd just like to not get dead or have to hit the ditch.
Please put your damn phone down or makeup or whatever and watch what your doing.


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1982285 said:


> Oh, meetings all day again...


That sucks.


----------



## CityGuy

Got my whopper craving taken care of. Been wanting one for months.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1982280 said:


> Since they will never know how to save it just give some back to us, if they dont the rest will be wasted on some bs programs.


Right, they want to implement these new programs because of a surplus. But these programs don't have funding unless they plan on over taxing us. But they'll say they aren't over taxing now because they are spending it. It makes sense if you don't think about it


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;1982282 said:


> Drivers are idiots. Please pay attention in my office and respect those that work on the roads.


i'll have to get a pic of city/county workers driving talking on cell phone, eating, fumbling for things in their cabs.. ect. one would think these guys would know better of anyone on the road


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;1982289 said:


> Got my whopper craving taken care of. Been wanting one for months.


what took so long?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

jimslawnsnow;1982291 said:


> i'll have to get a pic of city/county workers driving talking on cell phone, eating, fumbling for things in their cabs.. ect. one would think these guys would know better of anyone on the road


They're exempt


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1982294 said:


> They're exempt


still doesn't mean that they cant kill someone while they are distracted


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1982238 said:


> Well that sucks. Guy just dislocated his finger. Wanted me to put it back in for him. Told him not a chance.


Sally.......


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1982267 said:


> My yard was froze solid this morning. Still is in the shade.


I was checking out a project yesterday and I was finding plenty of spots with big solid ice chunks under the leaves still.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

jimslawnsnow;1982295 said:


> still doesn't mean that they cant kill someone while they are distracted


Not disagreeing with you


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1982290 said:


> Right, they want to implement these new programs because of a surplus. But these programs don't have funding unless they plan on over taxing us. But they'll say they aren't over taxing now because they are spending it. It makes sense if you don't think about it


Exactly then next year they need to find money for these extra programs and then raise taxes. They aint stupid.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Greenery;1982299 said:


> I was checking out a project yesterday and I was finding plenty of spots with big solid ice chunks under the leaves still.


Almost got the truck stuck on Saturday, 5-6" of frost was out so it was 5-6" of muck with ice underneath. Got it out but it took a few minutes. Guessing it was closer to 8-9"


----------



## djagusch

CityGuy;1982277 said:


> Save by giving it back just to ask for more later.


How about just spending on needs not wants and desires. or to reduce debt for future years.

But yes spend more on those defered raises that is more than some make in a year.

Fn democraps


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1982282 said:


> Drivers are idiots. Please pay attention in my office and respect those that work on the roads.


There is a study that proves you are right...
bringmethenews.com


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;1982281 said:


> I got a feeling it's going to be a long dry summer.
> No data to support, just a gut feeling.


That's what the long range forecast is.

Perfect for me.


----------



## Doughboy12

From the report:
Analysis of the survey found high-risk drivers are most likely to be employed males, with an average age of 38.

They are said to have personality traits which include thrillseeking, competitiveness, stubbornness and being impatient, and are more likely to use the Internet and listen to the radio than watch TV and read newspapers.

The average age of low-risk drivers is 51, and they are more likely to be women and retired.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I have seen So many companies out doing clean ups


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Headed to Stonebrooke, check out some box options.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1982310 said:


> I have seen So many companies out doing clean ups


We will be out next week.


----------



## Doughboy12

Retired women age 51.... Always in the cafing way driving 5-10 MPH BELOW the speed limit...yah, that's safe, for them.
I heard it on the radio and read about it online while I sped to work today doing 85 in a 70...while trying to stay ahead of that truck that tried to pass me on the on ramp...boy I showed him...







JK :laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

Gotta run....back to the meeting. :salute:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Not saying what we will be doing next week, but we will be out.


----------



## ryde307

Lwnmwr I saw this at Menards. You may have to make a stop.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1982317 said:


> Lwnmwr I saw this at Menards. You may have to make a stop.


Oh yeah, I've seen those. Too bad the building isn't $3.99.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Holy crap what a difference StoneBrooke is from their old location.

I'll never be able to afford anything out of here.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1982319 said:


> Holy crap what a difference StoneBrooke is from their old location.
> 
> I'll never be able to afford anything out of here.


Kinda fancy. Doesn't even look like a plow place


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1982322 said:


> Kinda fancy. Doesn't even look like a plow place


I was right about not affording something out of there.

Their box was higher than the sticker for the box on the truck in Roseville.


----------



## Ranger620

ryde307;1982317 said:


> Lwnmwr I saw this at Menards. You may have to make a stop.


I gotta build one this summer. Hmmm Maybe I should pick one up. Na I'll just wing it and see how it turn's out. It's more fun that way.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1982300 said:


> Not disagreeing with you


Didn't think you were. It's dumb that they are exempt. You would think they would want to set an example. Same with cops. They are horrible at being distracted while driving. Hen I was young I lost my license for a bit. I got caught driving without it. Cop, who is now my neighbor brought me back home instead od jail. Had to have dad drive me to work. That was a scary ride back. Driving 75-80 all the way. On her phone and cb and computer at once going that speed


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1982324 said:


> I was right about not affording something out of there.
> 
> Their box was higher than the sticker for the box on the truck in Roseville.


Im sure the dealers are getting 10-20% off what we would pay. I got my plow for about 1000.00 less than if i would have went there.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

A Blaine Tahoe and squad are sitting in the lot under the water tower.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;1982240 said:


> Haven't had a smoke yet today but a few guys around me smoke. Man this is tough. Going to be a long day.


My guy's smoke around me but the smell of it now makes me nauseous now....


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1982292 said:


> what took so long?


I've been on the wrong end of the county.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1982296 said:


> Sally.......


I am not a doctor. Feel like one sometimes.


----------



## CityGuy

djagusch;1982304 said:


> How about just spending on needs not wants and desires. or to reduce debt for future years.
> 
> But yes spend more on those defered raises that is more than some make in a year.
> 
> Fn democraps


True and I not disagreeing but you could also look at it as they MAY do. Give it back to you in hopes that you go spend it on something thus generating more taxes paid in. It's a perpetual cycle.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I live less than a mile from kwik trip, two different lawn companies seen out doing clean ups....


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1982313 said:


> Retired women age 51.... Always in the cafing way driving 5-10 MPH BELOW the speed limit...yah, that's safe, for them.
> I heard it on the radio and read about it online while I sped to work today doing 85 in a 70...while trying to stay ahead of that truck that tried to pass me on the on ramp...boy I showed him...
> 
> JK :laughing:


85. Better step it up a little.
J/k


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1982327 said:


> Didn't think you were. It's dumb that they are exempt. You would think they would want to set an example. Same with cops. They are horrible at being distracted while driving. Hen I was young I lost my license for a bit. I got caught driving without it. Cop, who is now my neighbor brought me back home instead od jail. Had to have dad drive me to work. That was a scary ride back. Driving 75-80 all the way. On her phone and cb and computer at once going that speed


Only exept until something happens, then your on your own.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1982333 said:


> My guy's smoke around me but the smell of it now makes me nauseous now....


Hope for that tomorrow. Today is just a craving day.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1982343 said:


> I live less than a mile from kwik trip, two different lawn companies seen out doing clean ups....


Haven't seen any out this way yet.


----------



## CityGuy

40° sunny 
Feels like 46°
Beautiful out now.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1982324 said:


> I was right about not affording something out of there.
> 
> Their box was higher than the sticker for the box on the truck in Roseville.


Tried tow master in Litchfield? Just a thought.


----------



## mnlefty

Tried Firehouse Subs today... had the #1, Hook and Ladder. It was good, but I won't drive past a Jimmy John's to get there very often. A little underwhelmed by the medium size too.


----------



## andersman02

First time in st paul for patties day, never knew it was this busy!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

mnlefty;1982352 said:


> Tried Firehouse Subs today... had the #1, Hook and Ladder. It was good, but I won't drive past a Jimmy John's to get there very often. A little underwhelmed by the medium size too.


I was the same when I went to Firehouse as well.


----------



## qualitycut

mnlefty;1982352 said:


> Tried Firehouse Subs today... had the #1, Hook and Ladder. It was good, but I won't drive past a Jimmy John's to get there very often. A little underwhelmed by the medium size too.


Not a fan of how they steam heat it. Meat feels soggy and damp.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1982355 said:


> Meat feels soggy and damp.


There's a pill for that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doing some more footwork on a 4500. Doesn't look like it'll fit in the budget unless I steal one like Ranger stole his truck.

Cheapest around is $44 for the truck, another $8 for the box. I want to be $10 less than that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1982361 said:


> There's a pill for that.


Not so much once you're my age.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1982364 said:


> Not so much once you're my age.


There's a stint for that.


----------



## CityGuy

Good thing I didn't try to fix the finger. He tore the tendon off the bone I guess. Surgery is the only fix.


----------



## CityGuy

43° sunny 

Sure is nice out.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1982363 said:


> Doing some more footwork on a 4500. Doesn't look like it'll fit in the budget unless I steal one like Ranger stole his truck.
> 
> Cheapest around is $44 for the truck, another $8 for the box. I want to be $10 less than that.


Umm thats cheaper than my 350


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1982361 said:


> There's a pill for that.


I was waiting for a comment. Richard.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1982363 said:


> Doing some more footwork on a 4500. Doesn't look like it'll fit in the budget unless I steal one like Ranger stole his truck.
> 
> Cheapest around is $44 for the truck, another $8 for the box. I want to be $10 less than that.


I told you my my ninja like negotiating skills can be hired outpayup


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1982378 said:


> I told you my my ninja like negotiating skills can be hired outpayup


Gonna probably run my '06 down at the end of the week and tell them a number and the truck. If they take it, fine. If not, then forget it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1982376 said:


> Umm thats cheaper than my 350


Which price, the $53 or $43? Wait, it's a Ford. Obviously the $53.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The '14 has zero power anything. Stripped down truck. Just a straight up work truck. 

They're at $52. Burnsville is at $44 for a '15 5500 with power windows/locks/mirrors, plus $8 for a box. Only problem is I don't want a 5500.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1982376 said:


> Umm thats cheaper than my 350


Dodge has some good deals going on. (its really my ninja like negotiating skills) Price wise dodge is really trying to take over the top spot in sales. I'm a die hard ford guy but at the end of the day the truck is still a tool and if I can do the same Job with a different brand and save thousands then thats whats going to happen. If I could have found a ford within 2,000 I may have bought the ford. The little bit I have driven the dodge I have no problems. Bring this back up in 8 years and I'll see if I feel the same. till then I'll just put the truck to the test and see what happens.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1982384 said:


> The '14 has zero power anything. Stripped down truck. Just a straight up work truck.
> 
> They're at $52. Burnsville is at $44 for a '15 5500 with power windows/locks/mirrors, plus $8 for a box. Only problem is I don't want a 5500.


Would you entertain a Chevy?


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1982377 said:


> I was waiting for a comment. Richard.


your welcome


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1982384 said:


> The '14 has zero power anything. Stripped down truck. Just a straight up work truck.
> 
> They're at $52. Burnsville is at $44 for a '15 5500 with power windows/locks/mirrors, plus $8 for a box. Only problem is I don't want a 5500.


I wouldnt buy a truck from burnsville. I'm still waiting on 2 salesman to call me back to see if they can sell their trucks they have. First one said he would call me back in a few minutes. After a day I called again talked to a different guy he said the same thing so I mentioned the other guy said the same thing he promised he would be in touch just give him ten minutes. It's been 6 days now.
Another guy at a different dealership did the same thing but he eventually called back on saturday. (I called Tuesday)


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;1982347 said:


> Hope for that tomorrow. Today is just a craving day.


Keep lolly pops and nic gum handy, thats what i am using. ....


----------



## qualitycut

Little early for my bid in minneapolis. Just driving around making sure the yoga pants are tight enough


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;1982388 said:


> I wouldnt buy a truck from burnsville. I'm still waiting on 2 salesman to call me back to see if they can sell their trucks they have. First one said he would call me back in a few minutes. After a day I called again talked to a different guy he said the same thing so I mentioned the other guy said the same thing he promised he would be in touch just give him ten minutes. It's been 6 days now.
> Another guy at a different dealership did the same thing but he eventually called back on saturday. (I called Tuesday)


That's what happens at most places when they don't get on commisions or much of one


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1982389 said:


> Keep lolly pops and nic gum handy, thats what i am using. ....


Altoids here.


----------



## Ranger620

jimslawnsnow;1982392 said:


> That's what happens at most places when they don't get on commisions or much of one


I guess I should take my comment back. Never thought of that. So I should remember names go down there and buy the truck from some one else.


----------



## qualitycut

Never understood why places that sell products like cars wouldn't pay commission


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;1982394 said:


> I guess I should take my comment back. Never thought of that. So I should remember names go down there and buy the truck from some one else.


A couple told me if you talk to "joe" and by from "tom" Joe gets the credit


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just talked to a dealer in Kansas City. They have a '14 that was supposed to be an ambulance. Only difference is it has captains chairs instead of a bench. He said they've been sitting on it for almost a year, they want it gone.

We'll see what that means. For $35k, I'll make a road trip. Gonna be a hell of a ride back though with no box.

Then gotta find a box.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1982397 said:


> Never understood why places that sell products like cars wouldn't pay commission


Sounds like a question for your dad


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1982407 said:


> Just talked to a dealer in Kansas City. They have a '14 that was supposed to be an ambulance. Only difference is it has captains chairs instead of a bench. He said they've been sitting on it for almost a year, they want it gone.
> 
> We'll see what that means. For $35k, I'll make a road trip. Gonna be a hell of a ride back though with no box.
> 
> Then gotta find a box.


You'll have to let me know if you go. If I have nothing going on I'll ride down there with ya. You gota buy lunch though


----------



## Bill1090

Starting cleanups Friday or looks like.


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1982407 said:


> Just talked to a dealer in Kansas City. They have a '14 that was supposed to be an ambulance. Only difference is it has captains chairs instead of a bench. He said they've been sitting on it for almost a year, they want it gone.
> 
> We'll see what that means. For $35k, I'll make a road trip. Gonna be a hell of a ride back though with no box.
> 
> Then gotta find a box.


awe man captains chairs now those are awesome


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1982408 said:


> Sounds like a question for your dad


They do commission there. I think they only make 13 or so an hour


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;1982413 said:


> Starting cleanups Friday or looks like.


I would wait until Monday. Why start on a Friday


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1982418 said:


> They do commission there. I think they only make 13 or so an hour


Walser down here pays 10 with no commision. Turn over is very very high


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1982418 said:


> They do commission there. I think they only make 13 or so an hour


do you know what they ave for sales a month...Im guessing the commission side must be decent 13 hr is rough


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;1982419 said:


> I would wait until Monday. Why start on a Friday


Its going to be cold on Monday though.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1982419 said:


> I would wait until Monday. Why start on a Friday


I'm in no hurry myself. Yards are plenty wet yet. JRCO will bring up mud. Broom will rip the grass out


----------



## albhb3

jimslawnsnow;1982420 said:


> Walser down here pays 10 with no commision. Turn over is very very high


who in their right mind would stay


----------



## jimslawnsnow

albhb3;1982424 said:


> who in their right mind would stay


Who knows, but they couldn't sell ice cream in the desert. They know nothing because they don't stay long enough. The one who have been there a while I'm sure they made their rounds with jobs and running out of jobs that are easy and have heat and AC


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1982421 said:


> do you know what they ave for sales a month...Im guessing the commission side must be decent 13 hr is rough


Good sales guy can probably make 80k plus a year


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1982423 said:


> I'm in no hurry myself. Yards are plenty wet yet. JRCO will bring up mud. Broom will rip the grass out


My rule of thumb is to wait till grass is growing a bit otherwise it just rips all the sprouted grass out.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1982310 said:


> I have seen So many companies out doing clean ups


Really? I drove around all day and didn't see one...


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1982338 said:


> I am not a doctor. Feel like playing one sometimes.


Fixed it for you...:laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

mnlefty;1982352 said:


> Tried Firehouse Subs today... had the #1, Hook and Ladder. It was good, but I won't drive past a Jimmy John's to get there very often. A little underwhelmed by the medium size too.


Still think Pot Belly's is the best for subs.


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;1982423 said:


> I'm in no hurry myself. Yards are plenty wet yet. JRCO will bring up mud. Broom will rip the grass out


This is just leaves I'll be doing. Real cleanups won't start for a couple weeks yet.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1982433 said:


> This is just leaves I'll be doing. Real cleanups won't start for a couple weeks yet.


I did a small one yesteday. Raked it by hand and blew the grass out with a blower. Used a 21 to bag. When we raked it we were tearing turf. Did some cut backs too


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1982407 said:


> Just talked to a dealer in Kansas City. They have a '14 that was supposed to be an ambulance. Only difference is it has captains chairs instead of a bench. He said they've been sitting on it for almost a year, they want it gone.
> 
> We'll see what that means. For $35k, I'll make a road trip. Gonna be a hell of a ride back though with no box.
> 
> Then gotta find a box.


go down with a flatbed trailer, haul it back


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1982440 said:


> go down with a flatbed trailer, haul it back


Be just as bad with the flatbed bouncing around empty. Did that when I drove out to NY to get a mower.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1982407 said:


> Just talked to a dealer in Kansas City. They have a '14 that was supposed to be an ambulance. Only difference is it has captains chairs instead of a bench. He said they've been sitting on it for almost a year, they want it gone.
> 
> We'll see what that means. For $35k, I'll make a road trip.  Gonna be a hell of a ride back though with no box.
> 
> Then gotta find a box.


I have a 12' contractor box if anyone is interested. It was used for a year on our hooklift. We don't need it anymore. It's blue but can be painted easy. Also has a frame for a hook but will come off quickly.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1982427 said:


> Good sales guy can probably make 80k plus a year


One of my good friends kid was selling cars up here he was 21 making 80k easy a year. Young dumb and what not. his dad tried getting him on right pass but he new best. Got a dwi and now he's framing houses for $18 an hr.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1982443 said:


> Be just as bad with the flatbed bouncing around empty. Did that when I drove out to NY to get a mower.


if you decide to do it, give me a holler. will take my truck and trailer I'll Drive, be there in back in about 12 hours.... Lol


----------



## albhb3

Doughboy12;1982431 said:


> Still think Pot Belly's is the best for subs.


if you ever get a chance go to briannos deli in Eagan there sandwich is amazing so is there basil vinaigrette. Blows JJ's and potbellys out of the water. Cash or check don't take cards 1 sub will feed 2


----------



## Doughboy12

Cable guy has a half hour left to make his appointment. Anyone want to lay odds? :laughing:


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1982443 said:


> Be just as bad with the flatbed bouncing around empty. Did that when I drove out to NY to get a mower.


Get a box put on while you're down there.


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;1982452 said:


> Cable guy has a half hour left to make his appointment. Anyone want to lay odds? :laughing:


If he's late I double tripple dog dare you to answer the door in your birthday suit


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;1982454 said:


> If he's late I double tripple dog dare you to answer the door in your birthday suit


Yeh, cause that would be good on no levels.


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1982430 said:


> Fixed it for you...:laughing:


Sometimes.......


----------



## qualitycut

So lwmr, why would it be so bad driving back with no box?


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1982456 said:


> Sometimes.......


But you have proof of ONE time... Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;1982451 said:


> if you ever get a chance go to briannos deli in Eagan there sandwich is amazing so is there basil vinaigrette. Blows JJ's and potbellys out of the water. Cash or check don't take cards 1 sub will feed 2


WHile that sounds delicious......nothing better than a pepperoni melt from Cousins Subs.


----------



## Ranger620

Wild in ten.. We gonna pull off the win against Nashville??


----------



## albhb3

Ranger620;1982463 said:


> Wild in ten.. We gonna pull off the win against Nashville??


NOPE:salute:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1982463 said:


> Wild in ten.. We gonna pull off the win against Nashville??


Heck yeah. Nashville is struggling......2-8 in the last ten.

LET's GO!Thumbs Up


----------



## RussC

Leaving work in plymouth saw Anderson Lawn headed back to their shop with a trailer full of mowers.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1982470 said:


> Heck yeah. Nashville is struggling......2-8 in the last ten.
> 
> LET's GO!Thumbs Up


Thats the answer I was looking for. I think it will be close but I think we come out on top 2-1


----------



## Polarismalibu

Can't believe they didn't score there


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1982477 said:


> Can't believe they didn't score there


Went for the pretty pass. Just Shoot the fing puck. It is fact you cant score if you dont shoot


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1982461 said:


> WHile that sounds delicious......nothing better than a pepperoni melt from Cousins Subs.


So good...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1982457 said:


> So lwmr, why would it be so bad driving back with no box?


Absolutely no weight on the back axle, probably bounce around a bit.


----------



## TKLAWN

Anyone interested in a yard in Edina pm me.

Through a realtor we work with, just a little far for us.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1982453 said:


> Get a box put on while you're down there.


Thought about that. I just don't have my hopes up. Truck lists for $54, $5 more than the one in Roseville. Figure he'll come back with a $44 price on it, which is $8 more than I want to pay.

Actually, their ad says they'll deliver anywhere.


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;1982470 said:


> Heck yeah. Nashville is struggling......2-8 in the last ten.
> 
> LET's GO!Thumbs Up


We have a guy that has a asphalt lot didn't put curbs in at the time of install then had them added after. Basically a 3" mound on the edge of the lot. We keep breaking them off in the winter. Besides not hit them what can we do to make this work better? Any ideas on a more solid curb?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1982488 said:



> We have a guy that has a asphalt lot didn't put curbs in at the time of install then had them added after. Basically a 3" mound on the edge of the lot. We keep breaking them off in the winter. Besides not hit them what can we do to make this work better? Any ideas on a more solid curb?


I just peel them off and leave them in the grass at the place I have in Lino.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1982483 said:


> Absolutely no weight on the back axle, probably bounce around a bit.


A regular box probably weighs no more than 500 lbs. I dont think you would know the difference.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1982492 said:


> I just peel them off and leave them in the grass at the place I have in Lino.


It's a guy we do a lot of work for and a friend so I'm trying to help him out. We have hauled our fair share of curb and parking stops to the snow dump. Thinking of fixing the asphalt curb then putting in parking stops. At least you a can see those most times. The curb would then handle the water.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1982486 said:


> Thought about that. I just don't have my hopes up. Truck lists for $54, $5 more than the one in Roseville. Figure he'll come back with a $44 price on it, which is $8 more than I want to pay.
> 
> Actually, their ad says they'll deliver anywhere.


I dont see where you can find a new one for 36k but maybe im wrong


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;1982494 said:


> A regular box probably weighs no more than 500 lbs. I dont think you would know the difference.


You will tell. Our hook truck with no box sucks. A 4500 wouldn't be as bad but a dump box probably weighs around 2000 lbs. You would feel it. But being mostly interstate it might not be horrible.


----------



## Ranger620

ryde307;1982497 said:


> It's a guy we do a lot of work for and a friend so I'm trying to help him out. We have hauled our fair share of curb and parking stops to the snow dump. Thinking of fixing the asphalt curb then putting in parking stops. At least you a can see those most times. The curb would then handle the water.


I assume your looking for a cheaper fix? Otherwise put in curb and gutter. Spendy but your done then


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1982494 said:


> A regular box probably weighs no more than 500 lbs. I dont think you would know the difference.


Right he would never know at all.

8' box is 350-400lbs


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1982498 said:


> I dont see where you can find a new one for 36k but maybe im wrong


I paid 10k less than that for my 2500 so if they wanna move it I could see it happening


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1982498 said:


> I dont see where you can find a new one for 36k but maybe im wrong


I also didn't think someone could find a brand new regular cab 3/4 ton for $27,500, but I was wrong there too.


----------



## djagusch

Polarismalibu;1982501 said:


> Right he would never know at all.
> 
> 8' box is 350-400lbs


I could be wrong but do they even make the 4500 or 5500 with a regular bed on it? The spring rate is pretty different over a one ton also.

Guessing it will be topping out the rear suspension the whole ride home.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1982501 said:


> Right he would never know at all.
> 
> 8' box is 350-400lbs


Just go straight to menards or home depot and buy some material for his building. Problem solved he gets weight and material for his buildingThumbs Up


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1982483 said:


> Absolutely no weight on the back axle, probably bounce around a bit.


Buy a pallet of pavers and strap them to the frame.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1982504 said:


> I also didn't think someone could find a brand new regular cab 3/4 ton for $27,500, but I was wrong there too.


Even got them to throw in a spray in bed linerThumbs Up


----------



## Ranger620

Chicago leads islanders 2-0 they need to loose if we wanna catch them


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;1982505 said:


> I could be wrong but do they even make the 4500 or 5500 with a regular bed on it? The spring rate is pretty different over a one ton also.
> 
> Guessing it will be topping out the rear suspension the whole ride home.


You know, i dont know if they do. I know ford makes a 450 with a box on it. Didnt think of that on the dodge


----------



## qualitycut

Here ya go lwmr

http://www.k-bid.com/auction/5393


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1982488 said:


> We have a guy that has a asphalt lot didn't put curbs in at the time of install then had them added after. Basically a 3" mound on the edge of the lot. We keep breaking them off in the winter. Besides not hit them what can we do to make this work better? Any ideas on a more solid curb?


Asphalt curbs are a joke and I cringe when we have to put them in even when using a Curbing Machine. He could still put concrete curbs in or parking bumpers. Even car tires in the summer can damage asphalt curbing.


----------



## Polarismalibu

djagusch;1982505 said:


> I could be wrong but do they even make the 4500 or 5500 with a regular bed on it? The spring rate is pretty different over a one ton also.
> 
> Guessing it will be topping out the rear suspension the whole ride home.


There are some out there with regular beds. I know ford has a 450 with a regular bed. Someone posted a 5500 dodge with one a couple weeks ago I think.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1982506 said:


> Just go straight to menards or home depot and buy some material for his building. Problem solved he gets weight and material for his buildingThumbs Up


Win win situation there


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1982512 said:


> Here ya go lwmr
> 
> http://www.k-bid.com/auction/5393


Ooohhhh....I should bid $10.

But what if I get it???

I'll haveto have a plowsite group teardown and buy everyone rounds at the casino.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1982498 said:


> I dont see where you can find a new one for 36k but maybe im wrong


I think he's factoring the trade, not sure...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1982508 said:


> Even got them to throw in a spray in bed linerThumbs Up


Wow... impressive


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1982516 said:


> Ooohhhh....I should bid $10.
> 
> But what if I get it???
> 
> I'll haveto have a plowsite group teardown and buy everyone rounds at the casino.


If you get it just find some amish to take it down.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1982516 said:


> Ooohhhh....I should bid $10.
> 
> But what if I get it???
> 
> I'll haveto have a plowsite group teardown and buy everyone rounds at the casino.


Still way cheaper!


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;1982473 said:


> Thats the answer I was looking for. I think it will be close but I think we come out on top 2-1


Well that's out now.

For the win.


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;1982479 said:


> Went for the pretty pass. Just Shoot the fing puck. It is fact you cant score if you dont shoot


Carefull, Polaris gets mad when you tell them to shoot. :laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

What a penalty kill!!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1982525 said:


> Carefull, Polaris gets mad when you tell them to shoot. : laughing:


Ether I'm way to tried or I'm missing something here


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1982527 said:


> Ether I'm way to tried or I'm missing something here


Didn't we have this talk earlier in the year?
I said shoot the puck and you said you like all the passing to get the one perfect shot... Maybe it was someone else???


----------



## djagusch

cbservicesllc;1982517 said:


> I think he's factoring the trade, not sure...


Nope, 36k for the truck, no box on it.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1982407 said:


> Just talked to a dealer in Kansas City. They have a '14 that was supposed to be an ambulance. Only difference is it has captains chairs instead of a bench. He said they've been sitting on it for almost a year, they want it gone.
> 
> We'll see what that means. For $35k, I'll make a road trip. Gonna be a hell of a ride back though with no box.
> 
> Then gotta find a box.


If it was going to be an ambulance is it 4x4?


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1982512 said:


> Here ya go lwmr
> 
> http://www.k-bid.com/auction/5393


Says no equipment on site. Does than mean you will have to take the rafters down by hand. Ya no thanks


----------



## Doughboy12

Update on the cable guy. 
Called at 6:58...said he was a back up guy and was 20 minutes away. 
Got here at 7:20, still here, called in reinforcements after he broke a connector he isn't authorized to replace. Now there are two of them here replacing cables and connectors...


----------



## Ranger620

Ranger620;1982533 said:


> Says no equipment on site. Does than mean you will have to take the rafters down by hand. Ya no thanks


Spose maybe no equipment to help load??


----------



## TKLAWN

Doughboy12;1982534 said:


> Update on the cable guy.
> Called at 6:58...said he was a back up guy and was 20 minutes away.
> Got here at 7:20, still here, called in reinforcements after he broke a connector he isn't authorized to replace. Now there are two of them here replacing cables and connectors...


Sounds like free skinamax for you....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1982533 said:


> Says no equipment on site. Does than mean you will have to take the rafters down by hand. Ya no thanks


Might mean that, might mean they don't have any equipment onsite to help take it down.


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;1982535 said:


> Spose maybe no equipment to help load??


That's my guess.


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;1982533 said:


> Says no equipment on site. Does than mean you will have to take the rafters down by hand. Ya no thanks


No. That means they have nothing to help you with.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1982532 said:


> If it was going to be an ambulance is it 4x4?


Yeah. It is. I have all the exact specs I'm looking for. Sales guy was kinda taken aback "wow, you're on your game".


----------



## Doughboy12

TKLAWN;1982536 said:


> Sounds like free skinamax for you....


Just Internet through the cable....


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1982540 said:


> Yeah. It is. I have all the exact specs I'm looking for. Sales guy was kinda taken aback "wow, you're on your game".


Clearly doesn't know you like we do....:waving:


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1982519 said:


> Wow... impressive


Keep telling you guys its my ninja like negotiating skills :laughing:

Also got them to sell me a new blizzard (mounted never used) for $5,000


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1982537 said:


> Might mean that, might mean they don't have any equipment onsite to help take it down.


I guarantee it just means they have no equipment there to help. Lots of auctions post that or sometime they say they can help load etc.

I wonder if a house mover could haul that thing.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1982540 said:


> Yeah. It is. I have all the exact specs I'm looking for. Sales guy was kinda taken aback "wow, you're on your game".


Why don't you want a 5500?


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1982544 said:


> I guarantee it just means they have no equipment there to help. Lots of auctions post that or sometime they say they can help load etc.
> 
> I wonder if a house mover could haul that thing.


Ya blonde moment. Thought of that after I posted. I think it would be to wide to move any long distance.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1982531 said:


> Nope, 36k for the truck, no box on it.


Djaug is right.

I'm going off the deal Ranger got. His truck listed for just over $40 and he paid $27.5, so about $12k off.

Roseville truck lists for $49, so $12k off is $37.

Then whatever we can deal on the box. If I can find one for under $44, then I'll seriously think about it. If I can't, I can't. The trucks will be there again next year. Not a big deal.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1982544 said:


> I guarantee it just means they have no equipment there to help. Lots of auctions post that or sometime they say they can help load etc.
> 
> I wonder if a house mover could haul that thing.


I wonder what it would cost to move it from Aitkin to Stacy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1982545 said:


> Why don't you want a 5500?


If I put any trailer behind it, we're over 26k. Unless I'm wrong and the 5500 only grosses at 19k, but I'm pretty sure it's 19.5k, so a 7k lawn trailer means you're over 26k gcvw.


----------



## qualitycut

I would never buy anything from fury motors because of the owner in the Comercial.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1982547 said:


> Djaug is right.
> 
> I'm going off the deal Ranger got. His truck listed for just over $40 and he paid $27.5, so about $12k off.
> 
> Roseville truck lists for $49, so $12k off is $37.
> 
> Then whatever we can deal on the box. If I can find one for under $44, then I'll seriously think about it. If I can't, I can't. The trucks will be there again next year. Not a big deal.


Gotcha... I think I just got a little confused with the box, no box, etc talk... so you want to be ~44k then your trade?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1982548 said:


> I wonder what it would cost to move it from Aitkin to Stacy.


Well that's kind of what I was getting at. 

Probably get the building for next to nothing.


----------



## Doughboy12

Cable guys have left the building...lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1982553 said:


> Well that's kind of what I was getting at.
> 
> Probably get the building for next to nothing.


That's why I'd be nervous with a $10 bet.

I've been to enough auctions where my dad would bid $1 on something just to get the auctioneer to move on, then end up with the stuff.

Best ever was a Santa and Mrs. Claus made out of folded up Readers Digest.


----------



## Doughboy12

Not gonna win a lot of games with 10 shots....:waving:


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1982530 said:


> Didn't we have this talk earlier in the year?
> I said shoot the puck and you said you like all the passing to get the one perfect shot... Maybe it was someone else???


Must have been someone else. Any shot can be the perfect shot


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1982557 said:


> Not gonna win a lot of games with 10 shots....:waving:


I just looked up how many games have only had 10 shots or less for 1 team. 19 and 0 since 08


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1982559 said:


> Must have been someone else. Any shot can be the perfect shot


My apologies. Thumbs Up


----------



## Camden

Do they Wild have a shot on goal this period? Pathetic.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1982552 said:


> Gotcha... I think I just got a little confused with the box, no box, etc talk... so you want to be ~44k then your trade?


Right. Somewhere in there. First number out of Roseville is $52 for the truck box. It's the box I want with a removable headache rack for plowing.

An 11' Knapheide.

Pretty sure if I walked in and said $44 let's sign the papers they would go for it.

Might have to wait for a week, but I'm in no hurry. I'd more like to be around $42. Then try to get $20-25k for my '06. Kbb "good" trade value is $17. Roseville said sight unseen it's worth mid to upper teens even with rusted fender wells and some dents.

Then put a 9.2 with wings on it for my large school lots next winter and I gain 30%.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1982559 said:


> Must have been someone else. Any shot can be the perfect shot


It was me and camden talking about moving the puck around on the pp to get a good shot instead of just shooting into people or from bad angles when you have an advantage so use it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1982562 said:


> Do they Wild have a shot on goal this period? Pathetic.


I don't think they do


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1982564 said:


> It was me and camden talking about moving the puck around on the pp to get a good shot instead of just shooting into people or from bad angles when you have an advantage so use it.


And it was me that advocated to shoot shoot shoot. From behind the net if you have to but whatever we do shoot the puck.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1982566 said:


> And it was me that advocated to shoot shoot shoot. From behind the net if you have to but whatever we do shoot the puck.


Well they have almost doubled their total in the last 2 shifts. :laughing:

Oh and I remember you backing me up and Q being on the other side. Just couldn't remember if it was P or C against it.


----------



## Doughboy12

WOW they looked HAPPY.


----------



## qualitycut

Goal.......


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal.......


----------



## SSS Inc.

goal!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Thank You!!!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1982566 said:


> And it was me that advocated to shoot shoot shoot. From behind the net if you have to but whatever we do shoot the puck.


I agree on even strength play.

Theres a reason they call it running the power play


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1982563 said:


> Right. Somewhere in there. First number out of Roseville is $52 for the truck box. It's the box I want with a removable headache rack for plowing.
> 
> An 11' Knapheide.
> 
> Pretty sure if I walked in and said $44 let's sign the papers they would go for it.
> 
> Might have to wait for a week, but I'm in no hurry. I'd more like to be around $42. Then try to get $20-25k for my '06. Kbb "good" trade value is $17. Roseville said sight unseen it's worth mid to upper teens even with rusted fender wells and some dents.
> 
> Then put a 9.2 with wings on it for my large school lots next winter and I gain 30%.


Sounds like a plan to me!!


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1982573 said:


> *I agree on even strength play.*
> 
> Theres a reason they call it running the power play


x2

Man, they almost took the lead a couple seconds after the tied it. That would've been the dagger!


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1982563 said:


> Right. Somewhere in there. First number out of Roseville is $52 for the truck box. It's the box I want with a removable headache rack for plowing.
> 
> An 11' Knapheide.
> 
> Pretty sure if I walked in and said $44 let's sign the papers they would go for it.
> 
> Might have to wait for a week, but I'm in no hurry. I'd more like to be around $42. Then try to get $20-25k for my '06. Kbb "good" trade value is $17. Roseville said sight unseen it's worth mid to upper teens even with rusted fender wells and some dents.
> 
> Then put a 9.2 with wings on it for my large school lots next winter and I gain 30%.


May as well put the 10' vee on there then add wingsThumbs Up


----------



## Ranger620

Camden what do you have on your 450?


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone happen to have sod prices from maggnuson sod? Forgot to call today and working on a bid.


----------



## Doughboy12

Well thats classy...both of them have the salute going.


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;1982577 said:


> Camden what do you have on your 450?


9'6" MVP w/ wings. It's at home on large wide open lots.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1982579 said:


> Anyone happen to have sod prices from maggnuson sod? Forgot to call today and working on a bid.


Someone just asked something similar the other day

I can send you Glenn's cell number if you want


----------



## CityGuy

Goal.......................


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goalllllllllllll


----------



## Doughboy12

7000 pages by the weekend? 
Maybe tonight. 
Goal


----------



## cbservicesllc

Yeah baby!!


----------



## qualitycut

Win.......!!!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1982579 said:


> Anyone happen to have sod prices from maggnuson sod? Forgot to call today and working on a bid.


Overpriced. $2.39/yard I think they said There sod sucks too


----------



## CityGuy

OT win...................


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1982583 said:


> Someone just asked something similar the other day
> 
> I can send you Glenn's cell number if you want


I was planning on stopping in on my way back from minneapolis and was to late by then. I will just call tomorrow.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Can't believe they pulled that off


----------



## cbservicesllc

8th straight road win and that's a franchise record! We're Comin'... We're Comin'!


----------



## Camden

8th straight road victory? Who would've though that 2 months ago???


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1982590 said:


> Overpriced. $2.39/yard I think they said There sod sucks too


I had 1 bad pallet from them last year out of the 80 or so i bought from them. Jiriks sod was way better but only 2 pallets a day.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1982581 said:


> 9'6" MVP w/ wings. It's at home on large wide open lots.


Yeah, and since I'm not really planning on salting next year I'd throw 500 lbs of something in the box. I think it would be a plowing machine for me at the schools.


----------



## Ranger620

3-2 I said 2-1 and it would be a close game. I'll still take it. Anyone know if Chicago lost?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

K,since we're talking numbers, anyone have a coverage rate per yard of 2.5" blue trap they use?

Got about 1000 sq ft of mulch to tear out and 2.5" trap to put in.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1982599 said:


> 3-2 I said 2-1 and it would be a close game. I'll still take it. Anyone know if Chicago lost?


They are up 4-1.

Starting to think Nashville will be the team to catch.


----------



## Doughboy12

21 seconds into OT. That's nice.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1982599 said:


> 3-2 I said 2-1 and it would be a close game. I'll still take it. Anyone know if Chicago lost?


Looks like they won 4-0 islanders have a good record too


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1982600 said:


> K,since we're talking numbers, anyone have a coverage rate per yard of 2.5" blue trap they use?
> 
> Got about 1000 sq ft of mulch to tear out and 2.5" trap to put in.


Hey!!!! Take that cafe over to lawn site. :laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1982600 said:


> K,since we're talking numbers, anyone have a coverage rate per yard of 2.5" blue trap they use?
> 
> Got about 1000 sq ft of mulch to tear out and 2.5" trap to put in.


4 inches deep covers 81 sq ft per yard. Trap i usually figure it at 5 in 67 sq ft per yard Doesn't seem to go as other rock.

15 yards +/-


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1982598 said:


> Yeah, and since I'm not really planning on salting next year I'd throw 500 lbs of something in the box. I think it would be a plowing machine for me at the schools.


So would a one ton with a 8611.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1982606 said:


> So would a one ton with a 8611.


This.......


----------



## Ranger620

TKLAWN;1982606 said:


> So would a one ton with a 8611.


Does anyone know if the 8100 has the same mount as the 8611. I'd think about upgrading and punishing that 3/4 ton I just bought


----------



## banonea

Big day tomorrow. Got the call to meet on a 4 property bid i put in 2 weeks ago. Got to meet with there maintenance guy to go over some other projects there current company was planning on doing for them to make sure i can do them. I know who they are and i dont see any problem with it. Potential $60,000.00 plus for the year......wish me luck.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1982610 said:


> Does anyone know if the 8100 has the same mount as the 8611. I'd think about upgrading and punishing that 3/4 ton I just bought


If its the newer style yes. I used my buddies 8611 this winter. Its awesome.


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1982611 said:


> Big day tomorrow. Got the call to meet on a 4 property bid i put in 2 weeks ago. Got to meet with there maintenance guy to go over some other projects there current company was planning on doing for them to make sure i can do them. I know who they are and i dont see any problem with it. Potential $60,000.00 plus for the year......wish me luck.


Good luck... If I thought I knew them I would put in a good word.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1982612 said:


> If its the newer style yes. I used my buddies 8611 this winter. Its awesome.


Yes brand new. Not even mounted to the truck yet. Maybe I'll call stonebrooke and see what they get for plow only


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1982595 said:


> 8th straight road victory? Who would've though that 2 months ago???


No kidding!!


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1982613 said:


> Good luck... If I thought I knew them I would put in a good word.


I got a food feeling, but always get nervous. .....


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1982605 said:


> 4 inches deep covers 81 sq ft per yard. Trap i usually figure it at 5 in 67 sq ft per yard Doesn't seem to go as other rock.
> 
> 15 yards +/-


I hate that Cafe. It's expensive and yes it doesn't go as far as other rock. I would bid 1000 SF at 20 tons.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1982617 said:


> I hate that Cafe. It's expensive and yes it doesn't go as far as other rock. I would bid 1000 SF at 20 tons.


Yes, i believe its about 1.4 tons per yard or close to that.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;1982617 said:


> *I hate that Cafe. It's expensive and yes it doesn't go as far as other rock.* I would bid 1000 SF at 20 tons.


This........


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Anyone see the bs going on in downtown mpls? Bunch of fights and mob mentality crap. Not to stereotype BUT there is a live news feed on ch9. I didn't see one white person except cops


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1982620 said:


> Anyone see the bs going on in downtown mpls? Bunch of fights and mob mentality crap. Not to stereotype BUT there is a live news feed on ch9. I didn't see one white person except cops


Didn't it say they were bussed in?


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1982616 said:


> I got a food feeling, but always get nervous. .....


Nerves....never a bad thing.


----------



## Doughboy12

25 years for Ty Hoffman.......Doh'k


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1982622 said:


> Nerves....never a bad thing.


Keeps you alive......


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1982600 said:


> K,since we're talking numbers, anyone have a coverage rate per yard of 2.5" blue trap they use?
> 
> Got about 1000 sq ft of mulch to tear out and 2.5" trap to put in.


Already answered but I figure 5". So 15.4yrds which I'd round up to 16yrds,24ton if it's flat. If it's on a slope I'd get more.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;1982617 said:


> I hate that Cafe. It's expensive and yes it doesn't go as far as other rock. I would bid 1000 SF at 20 tons.


They have (4) 1000 sq ft areas, so about 100 tons I'll bid it at.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

jimslawnsnow;1982621 said:


> Didn't it say they were bussed in?


Mass transit. So busses and the rail?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1982626 said:


> Already answered but I figure 5". So 15.4yrds which I'd round up to 16yrds,24ton if it's flat. If it's on a slope I'd get more.


It's all flat. All within 8' of the parking lot. No wheeling, I can bucket it all with my little tractor, as long as I keep the bucket low to the ground.


----------



## snowman55

LwnmwrMan22;1982600 said:


> K,since we're talking numbers, anyone have a coverage rate per yard of 2.5" blue trap they use?
> 
> Got about 1000 sq ft of mulch to tear out and 2.5" trap to put in.


 About 80 ft


----------



## Ranger620

Anyone ever make a grade bar?? Been thinking about getting one for a few projects but they are spendy. Dont need to spend $1000 on one, only using for a few project around the house and the driveway maybe. Guessing I would have 250-300 in material


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1982606 said:


> So would a one ton with a 8611.


There just isn't any payload capacity in a one ton. My biggest concern going back that way.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1982630 said:


> It's all flat. All within 8' of the parking lot. No wheeling, I can bucket it all with my little tractor, as long as I keep the bucket low to the ground.


You should have a skid


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1982628 said:


> They have (4) 1000 sq ft areas, so about 100 tons I'll bid it at.


How many plants are in the area? That's a lot of plastic to cut.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Ranger620;1982632 said:


> Anyone ever make a grade bar?? Been thinking about getting one for a few projects but they are spendy. Dont need to spend $1000 on one, only using for a few project around the house and the driveway maybe. Guessing I would have 250-300 in material


I have two Virnigs, you could take one and use it as a template if you want


----------



## SSS Inc.

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1982638 said:


> You should have a skid


If only he knew how to drive one.


----------



## Ranger620

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1982640 said:


> I have two Virnigs, you could take one and use it as a template if you want


Thanks that would be awesome. Theres really nothing to them, my welding skills are decent so thought about trying it. Dont think I would need the spikes. 
I have a honey do list a mile long this year. The worst is I need to build the wife and 80'x170' arena and it needs to have a flat base with a few degrees of slope for water run off. Probably take you guys a day take me a week.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SSS Inc.;1982641 said:


> If only he knew how to drive one.


ALMOST anyone can drive one, finding someone that can operate one is harder


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Ranger620;1982642 said:


> Thanks that would be awesome. Theres really nothing to them, my welding skills are decent so thought about trying it. Dont think I would need the spikes.
> I have a honey do list a mile long this year. The worst is I need to build the wife and 80'x170' arena and it needs to have a flat base with a few degrees of slope for water run off. Probably take you guys a day take me a week.


No problem, I hardly use them. Use the harley rake 90% of the time.


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1982644 said:


> No problem, I hardly use them. Use the harley rake 90% of the time.


I do almost all my grading with the bucket, bought a planner last year and used it once pr twice.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1982638 said:


> You should have a skid


Here we go... hahaha


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1982645 said:


> I do almost all my grading with the bucket, bought a planner last year and used it once pr twice.


I use mine so much that a buddy had one of mine since 2004-5? Picked it up last year for that driveway project


----------



## Ranger620

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1982644 said:


> No problem, I hardly use them. Use the harley rake 90% of the time.


Is that the power one??


----------



## Ranger620

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1982648 said:


> I use mine so much that a buddy had one of mine since 2004-5? Picked it up last year for that driveway project


This is the exact reason I dont want to spend $750-1000 on one.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Ranger620;1982649 said:


> Is that the power one??


http://www.harleyrakesonline.com/

I don't even know how much they are now $8-9k?

Link didn't work but everything attachments price for mine is $8,7xx


----------



## Ranger620

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1982651 said:


> http://www.harleyrakesonline.com/
> 
> I don't even know how much they are now $8-9k?


Seen those before. Just watched the video they look like they work awesome.
I just copied and pasted


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Ranger620;1982653 said:


> Seen those before. Just watched the video they look like they work awesome.
> I just copied and pasted


They sure save a bunch of raking and fluff the soil after you pack the crap out of it after driving over it


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Sure got quiet in here except ranger and me


----------



## Ranger620

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1982656 said:


> Sure got quiet in here except ranger and me


Everyone out drinking green beer


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1982657 said:


> Everyone out drinking green beer


I've been texting a couple guys on my firewood stuff. If I could get my splitter sold and my logs sold, that would be enough for the box for the truck.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;1982639 said:


> How many plants are in the area? That's a lot of plastic to cut.


Yeah, it's not an easy project, but there's money to be made. Now I'm back to going the other direction and trying to get enough of these projects done to just pay for a building this year, or a truck. Truthfully they are about a wash price wise between a building and the difference I would have in my truck and a new one.

Then I would still have my dump trailer to sell.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Ranger620;1982657 said:


> Everyone out drinking green beer


Just us old folk sitting at home


----------



## Polarismalibu

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1982644 said:


> No problem, I hardly use them. Use the harley rake 90% of the time.


I'm sold on them after using yours. I'll get one some day. I have spent enough lately on stuff

Don't help I'm owed tons of money from customers


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1982656 said:


> Sure got quiet in here except ranger and me


Trying to get back to a normal sleep schedule. Staying up till 1 or 2 isn't heloing


----------



## qualitycut

Meteo has 2 inches of snow Tuesday


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1982668 said:


> Trying to get back to a normal sleep schedule. Staying up till 1 or 2 isn't heloing


I got really bad for a while I wasn't getting to bed till 5-6 and sleeping till noon.


----------



## SnowGuy73

29° calm clear.


----------



## CityGuy

26° clear 
Feels like 32°


----------



## CityGuy

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1982643 said:


> ALMOST anyone can drive one, finding someone that can operate one is harder


This......


----------



## CityGuy

Is it ever going to slow down? Feeling overwhelmed right now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;1982684 said:


> Is it ever going to slow down? Feeling overwhelmed right now.


Good thing you don't actually own a business then.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1982686 said:


> Good thing you don't actually own a business then.


It's just to many irons in the fire at once. Something going on every night this week. This weekend is shot already. Something every night next week, and the weekend is shot.
Need a night off to just relax.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;1982687 said:


> It's just to many irons in the fire at once. Something going on every night this week. This weekend is shot already. Something every night next week, and the weekend is shot.
> Need a night off to just relax.


It's just the beginning. Wait til the kids comes, wait til you have more, if that's in the plan. Busy busy til they fly the coop.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1982689 said:


> It's just the beginning. Wait til the kids comes, wait til you have more, if that's in the plan. Busy busy til they fly the coop.


Then it might slow down actually. Won't have appointments 2 times a week.


----------



## CityGuy

27° clear 
Feels like 33°


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;1982687 said:


> It's just to many irons in the fire at once. Something going on every night this week. This weekend is shot already. Something every night next week, and the weekend is shot.
> Need a night off to just relax.


Again, good thing you don't actually own a business then.

Imagine having to get equipment fixed, make sure payroll is completed, this time of year get all the tax info done, get renewals out, get new bids out, get new employees interviewed, while having the wife complain because you left a couple of receipts next to the microwave to enter into the computer in the morning before your list of meetings you need to go to all day.

Funny, you get to go home at 3 pm.


----------



## Bill1090

27* and clear...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hahahahaha.... 5.5" on the Meteogram next Tuesday.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1982687 said:


> It's just to many irons in the fire at once. Something going on every night this week. This weekend is shot already. Something every night next week, and the weekend is shot.
> Need a night off to just relax.


Just remember when that kid comes you gotta take some time off to enjoy the kid... learn to say "No, I can't do it this time around."


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1982702 said:


> Hahahahaha.... 5.5" on the Meteogram next Tuesday.


I thought you were joking... 4.0" at 11:1! Looks like it will be hovering just above freezing at least...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I would LOVE 2-3" on the grass right now, then get down to a high of 33 for another 3 weeks.


----------



## Doughboy12

16:1 ......... sure, that'll happen ......... Thumbs Up
Every storm this year has been half of what the early predictions were, or less. 
(Not counting November storm that went straight over Lwnmwr)


----------



## Doughboy12

Meetings are only half the day today...starting at 8am.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1982708 said:


> I would LOVE 2-3" on the grass right now, then get down to a high of 33 for another 3 weeks.


Exactly.....

Bonus,then I can get rid of my half pallet of salt too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa.........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

What's Saturday all about????


----------



## TKLAWN

Snow will start in 116min


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1982718 said:


> Snow will start in 116min


I love that part.


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1982707 said:


> I thought you were joking... 4.0" at 11:1! Looks like it will be hovering just above freezing at least...


was going to put the plows away for the season and drop them off maybe I should hold on to them for another couple days and see if that holds.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1982708 said:


> I would LOVE 2-3" on the grass right now, then get down to a high of 33 for another 3 weeks.


I'm down for that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

There are some signs of a potential storm system
during the middle of next week. The gfs is indicating a high
plains low will move into the minnesota and wisconsin region
tuesday or tuesday night with significant pcpn. The gfs thermal
profile favors snow over the northern forecast area and rain over
the south. Unfortunately...we are unable to see the latest ecmwf
due to lingering data issues from tuesday...but the 12z ecmwf was
not showing this storm system.

The last part.... they say they can't access the current model run because of data issues, but then refer back to old data because it's all they have? Why not just not mention anything??


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1982696 said:


> Again, good thing you don't actually own a business then.
> 
> Imagine having to get equipment fixed, make sure payroll is completed, this time of year get all the tax info done, get renewals out, get new bids out, get new employees interviewed, while having the wife complain because you left a couple of receipts next to the microwave to enter into the computer in the morning before your list of meetings you need to go to all day.
> 
> Funny, you get to go home at 3 pm.


Ahh try 4. Eat quick, if time. Or change clothes and fly to the next thing. Lucky some days to be in bed by 11.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1982728 said:


> There are some signs of a potential storm system
> during the middle of next week. The gfs is indicating a high
> plains low will move into the minnesota and wisconsin region
> tuesday or tuesday night with significant pcpn. The gfs thermal
> profile favors snow over the northern forecast area and rain over
> the south. Unfortunately...we are unable to see the latest ecmwf
> due to lingering data issues from tuesday...but the 12z ecmwf was
> not showing this storm system.
> 
> The last part.... they say they can't access the current model run because of data issues, but then refer back to old data because it's all they have? Why not just not mention anything??


Because they know you would notice there was no change and call them out...


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1982704 said:


> Just remember when that kid comes you gotta take some time off to enjoy the kid... learn to say "No, I can't do it this time around."


Going to have to learn that. My problem is I just can't seem to say no.


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1982710 said:


> Meetings are only half the day today...starting at 8am.


I could use one today. Perfected sleeping with my eye's open.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1982729 said:


> Ahh try 4. Eat quick, if time. Or change clothes and fly to the next thing. Lucky some days to be in bed by 11.


Your ENTIRE world is about to change........I hope you are ready for it!

These issues won't even warrant a mention in a few weeks/months...


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1982734 said:


> I could use one today. Perfected sleeping with my eye's open.


Monster JAVA ... done.

Note to self...don't drink the whole can in 15 minutes.
Shaking pretty good now cause I don't often partake. Just coffee is my usual.


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1982735 said:


> Your ENTIRE world is about to change........I hope you are ready for it!
> 
> These issues won't even warrant a mention in a few weeks/months...


I hope so. Some days I wonder how I found 5 minutes to hit the can.
Just need the wife to wuit telling her parents "oh we'll come help with that". 
Haven't slept much in the last 3 days and quitting smoking isn't helping. Maube that's why I'm so overwhelmed and crabby.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1982708 said:


> I would LOVE 2-3" on the grass right now, then get down to a high of 33 for another 3 weeks.


Hey dude... some of us have work to do...


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1982723 said:


> was going to put the plows away for the season and drop them off maybe I should hold on to them for another couple days and see if that holds.


I left mine out... 2 years ago I made the mistake of tucking them away when it was 70 in March... then it snowed like hell in April...


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1982732 said:


> Going to have to learn that. My problem is I just can't seem to say no.


Just remember, no one ever says "I wish I would have spent less time with my kids" on their death bed... It's all about priorities...


----------



## CityGuy

28° and cloudy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1982744 said:


> Hey dude... some of us have work to do...


I have work to do too.... just have other work to get done first.

Hopefully this guy from last night will buy my splitter and the other guy will buy my logs I have.

That'll get rid of most of the firewood stuff.

I won't get as much, but... whatever. Should get close to the money for a box for the truck.

We'll see what they say here in an hour or so.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1982749 said:


> Just remember, no one ever says "I wish I would have spent less time with my kids" on their death bed... It's all about priorities...


That is true.
Hopefully it changes when she gets here.


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1982737 said:


> Monster JAVA ... done.
> 
> Note to self...don't drink the whole can in 15 minutes.
> Shaking pretty good now cause I don't often partake. Just coffee is my usual.


Use to drink a 6 pack a day till the heart started to bounce like a BB in a boxcar. ...


----------



## ryde307

We started clean ups yesterday. Started a landscape project today and have a good amount of work to get moving on. I like snow but at this point we are understaffed and underequiped to get started so this extra time isn't hurting. Plus it's nice to see money moving back this way again.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;1982739 said:


> I hope so. Some days I wonder how I found 5 minutes to hit the can.
> Just need the wife to wuit telling her parents "oh we'll come help with that".
> Haven't slept much in the last 3 days and quitting smoking isn't helping. Maube that's why I'm so overwhelmed and crabby.


It is. From past attempts, i would feel the same way. Not like that this time for some reason.

Take a breath, slow down and do what you can. Tpu are human and can only do your best. If that isn't good enough for people F#%$ them.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1982753 said:


> Use to drink a 6 pack a day till the heart started to bounce like a BB in a boxcar. ...


Use to drink about 5 liters of Dt. Mtn Dew / day until one day I swore I was having a heart attack.

Now I drink about 40 oz of Dt. Dr. Pepper.


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;1982746 said:


> I left mine out... 2 years ago I made the mistake of tucking them away when it was 70 in March... then it snowed like hell in April...


 Did the same thing when it snowed in may here. Now it all stay accessible till may. Got the blowers stored but not stabled yet and cleaned the sander but that is all....... we got 1 more coming


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1982753 said:


> Use to drink a 6 pack a day till the heart started to bounce like a BB in a boxcar. ...


I had a guy work for me who drink that many, maybe more. Never really ate either. He would work like mad for about 15 minutes and then nothing out of him til he drank another. At Night he couldn't sleep either. Who knows where he is now


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1982761 said:


> Use to drink about 5 liters of Dt. Mtn Dew / day until one day I swore I was having a heart attack.
> 
> Now I drink about 40 oz of Dt. Dr. Pepper.


I drink very little soda. My wife was up to a 12 pac a day till last year when she started this trive diet thing. Since then she has lost almost 30ld, almost down to her high school weight.....


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1982766 said:


> I had a guy work for me who drink that many, maybe more. Never really ate either. He would work like mad for about 15 minutes and then nothing out of him til he drank another. At Night he couldn't sleep either. Who knows where he is now


Dead.........


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;1982735 said:


> Your ENTIRE world is about to change........I hope you are ready for it!
> 
> These issues won't even warrant a mention in a few weeks/months...


Haha... I love telling my friends with One kid it's amazing how much free time I had before we had our 2nd... Then I watch the horrified look on their face...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1982777 said:


> Haha... I love telling my friends with One kid it's amazing how much free time I had before we had our 2nd... Then I watch the horrified look on their face...


That's not nice.

I have two that aren't even in after school stuff.

I couldn't imagine trying to manage sports, plays, concerts, etc.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

cbservicesllc;1982777 said:


> Haha... I love telling my friends with One kid it's amazing how much free time I had before we had our 2nd... Then I watch the horrified look on their face...


Deer in the headlights look?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Target Field Sales Tax Fund has $10M Surplus

http://kstp.com/news/stories/s3738437.shtml?cat=1

(Sent from KSTP)

No,no,no. You use the TAX money to fund ONLY what it was intended for. You don't get to use it for other things because you are over taxing everyone and are getting more money faster than you thought you would. Here's an idea, pay it off sooner and drop the extra tax


----------



## Bill1090

Thoughts on what blades work best for bagging leaves?


----------



## TKLAWN

Bill1090;1982802 said:


> Thoughts on what blades work best for bagging leaves?


What mower/bagger?


----------



## Bill1090

TKLAWN;1982804 said:


> What mower/bagger?


Ferris 700 with fast vac.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1982746 said:


> I left mine out... 2 years ago I made the mistake of tucking them away when it was 70 in March... then it snowed like hell in April...


Don't worry mine are all nice and clean and tucked away. Had to get them out of my way in the shop they blocked all my summer stuff


----------



## CityGuy

30° mostly cloudy


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1982758 said:


> It is. From past attempts, i would feel the same way. Not like that this time for some reason.
> 
> Take a breath, slow down and do what you can. Tpu are human and can only do your best. If that isn't good enough for people F#%$ them.


So true. Just nerd you step back and take a breath.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1982762 said:


> Did the same thing when it snowed in may here. Now it all stay accessible till may. Got the blowers stored but not stabled yet and cleaned the sander but that is all....... we got 1 more coming


I am hoping for one more good one also.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1982777 said:


> Haha... I love telling my friends with One kid it's amazing how much free time I had before we had our 2nd... Then I watch the horrified look on their face...


One will be a hand full for awhile.


----------



## CityGuy

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1982789 said:


> Target Field Sales Tax Fund has $10M Surplus
> 
> http://kstp.com/news/stories/s3738437.shtml?cat=1
> 
> (Sent from KSTP)
> 
> No,no,no. You use the TAX money to fund ONLY what it was intended for. You don't get to use it for other things because you are over taxing everyone and are getting more money faster than you thought you would. Here's an idea, pay it off sooner and drop the extra tax


Heard they want to fund the new soccer arena with that money now. At least I'm no longer funding it.


----------



## CityGuy

Man I hate tack oil. Gets on everything. 

Sss any idea how to get it out of clothes? Tried oxy clean, didn't phase it. Was thinking of trying gojo in the wash machine. Any thoughts?


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;1982824 said:


> Man I hate tack oil. Gets on everything.
> 
> Sss any idea how to get it out of clothes? Tried oxy clean, didn't phase it. Was thinking of trying gojo in the wash machine. Any thoughts?


WD40. Spray it on, use a hose to rinse, then into the dryer.


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;1982825 said:


> WD40. Spray it on, use a hose to rinse, then into the dryer.


No wash machine?


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;1982827 said:


> No wash machine?


I have. The problem is the smell and oil from the WD40 stays in the machine for a few washes. Your wife might not be a fan of that.


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;1982830 said:


> I have. The problem is the smell and oil from the WD40 stays in the machine for a few washes. Your wife might not be a fan of that.


I see. Might try that then wash them with oxy. When all done run a cleaning cycle on washer if needed.


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;1982830 said:


> I have. The problem is the smell and oil from the WD40 stays in the machine for a few washes. Your wife might not be a fan of that.


Thanks for the tip.


----------



## CityGuy

The arrest audio on kq never gets old. Laugh every time I hear it.


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;1982836 said:


> The arrest audio on kq never gets old. Laugh every time I hear it.


What's your name sir? 
Your mammy.


----------



## CityGuy

Almost lunch time. Day is moving by fast.


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1982824 said:


> Man I hate tack oil. Gets on everything.
> 
> Sss any idea how to get it out of clothes? Tried oxy clean, didn't phase it. Was thinking of trying gojo in the wash machine. Any thoughts?


There is no way. Go buy some $10 pants from Walmart .....wear them for a week or so and throw them away. Or wear them until they get funky. This us what most blacktoppers do. Change at work and don't put it in the washer at home!!!!! The oil will get on the drum and then on your wife's clothes. She will kill you.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1982842 said:


> There is no way. Go buy some $10 pants from Walmart .....wear them for a week or so and throw them away. Or wear them until they get funky. This us what most blacktoppers do. Change at work and don't put it in the washer at home!!!!! The oil will get on the drum and then on your wife's clothes. She will kill you.


I may or may not have upset people at pay laundry places before.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Now I'm even more confused......










While this has nothing to do with me (Jim might want to keep an eye on it) This is for SUNDAY.

JohnDee has snow by 7 am Saturday for this area, but if you just run this GFS out until then, there's nothing, this snow appears Sunday.

NWS basically has nothing, other than they are watching something that may or may not happen.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1982853 said:


> Now I'm even more confused......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While this has nothing to do with me (Jim might want to keep an eye on it) This is for SUNDAY.
> 
> JohnDee has snow by 7 am Saturday for this area, but if you just run this GFS out until then, there's nothing, this snow appears Sunday.
> 
> NWS basically has nothing, other than they are watching something that may or may not happen.


Mount the plows and load the salt!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1982853 said:


> Now I'm even more confused......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While this has nothing to do with me (Jim might want to keep an eye on it) This is for SUNDAY.
> 
> JohnDee has snow by 7 am Saturday for this area, but if you just run this GFS out until then, there's nothing, this snow appears Sunday.
> 
> NWS basically has nothing, other than they are watching something that may or may not happen.


Thinking and hoping it'll be too warm


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1982757 said:


> We started clean ups yesterday. Started a landscape project today and have a good amount of work to get moving on. I like snow but at this point we are understaffed and underequiped to get started so this extra time isn't hurting. Plus it's nice to see money moving back this way again.


What kind of landscape job did you start?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;1982861 said:


> Mount the plows and load the salt!


Mines still on!! I learned not to be in such a rush in mid march, except 2 years or was it 3 when it was 80-85


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1982842 said:


> There is no way. Go buy some $10 pants from Walmart .....wear them for a week or so and throw them away. Or wear them until they get funky. This us what most blacktoppers do. Change at work and don't put it in the washer at home!!!!! The oil will get on the drum and then on your wife's clothes. She will kill you.


I have an old "work" washer I use strictly for that purpose. Have you tried degreaser with a load?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So the dealer down in Kansas City that will beat anyone's price, just sends me a copy of a cab and chassis window sticker. Nothing else.

No "should we work on this truck", no "take 20% off of this price", no "if this truck works for you, what price works".

Just a straight up window sticker which is more than I could drive down to Roseville and buy the 4500 with the box already on it.

No "get back to me", "let me know what you think". Strange. Why do you advertise in a midwest farm magazine and do that?


----------



## CityGuy

36 mostly cloudy 
Feels like 42.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1982874 said:


> So the dealer down in Kansas City that will beat anyone's price, just sends me a copy of a cab and chassis window sticker. Nothing else.
> 
> No "should we work on this truck", no "take 20% off of this price", no "if this truck works for you, what price works".
> 
> Just a straight up window sticker which is more than I could drive down to Roseville and buy the 4500 with the box already on it.
> 
> No "get back to me", "let me know what you think". Strange. Why do you advertise in a midwest farm magazine and do that?


Sounds like they don't really care if it sells.


----------



## CityGuy

Weather guy on 11 just tweeted about snow on MoMonday. Have to tune in for the full report.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1982842 said:


> There is no way. Go buy some $10 pants from Walmart .....wear them for a week or so and throw them away. Or wear them until they get funky. This us what most blacktoppers do. Change at work and don't put it in the washer at home!!!!! The oil will get on the drum and then on your wife's clothes. She will kill you.


20 bucks a month for 14 pairs of pants laundered by a service seems a little high but 12 bucks a pair at the store x however many I go through may be cheaper in the long run.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1982781 said:


> Deer in the headlights look?


Haha pretty much... like "what free time, there is none?!?"


----------



## qualitycut

Kstp.

Due to the quiet weather pattern there will be no significant rain or snow anywhere near here for the next 7 days.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1982823 said:


> Heard they want to fund the new soccer arena with that money now. At least I'm no longer funding it.


I thought I heard they were going to fund it privately!?!


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1982884 said:


> I thought I heard they were going to fund it privately!?!


I just heard that yesterday on the radio or tv. Can't remember which it was.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1982882 said:


> Kstp.
> 
> Due to the quiet weather pattern there will be no significant rain or snow anywhere near here for the next 7 days.


Prepare for the big snow then. They've been wrong all year.


----------



## CityGuy

This phone battery is a joke. At 700 am I had 100%. At 1200 I am already at 40%. 
Time to go to Verizon and bich about their junk.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1982888 said:


> This phone battery is a joke. At 700 am I had 100%. At 1200 I am already at 40%.
> Time to go to Verizon and bich about their junk.


if you didn't spend all day on it when you should be working


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1982889 said:


> if you didn't spend all day on it when you should be working


It's been like this for weeks. I can not touch it from 7 to 1 and it will be dead.

Oh and waiting on more rock. 1 ton only holds so much then back they go.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1982889 said:


> if you didn't spend all day on it when you should be working


That's what I thought as well. 30 posts since he got to "work".

.on another note.. when did bk start making their cheeseburgers the size of a white castle???????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1982893 said:


> That's what I thought as well. 30 posts since he got to "work".
> 
> .on another note.. when did bk start making their cheeseburgers the size of a white castle???????


Mmmmmmmm White Castle.......


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1982891 said:


> It's been like this for weeks. I can not touch it from 7 to 1 and it will be dead.
> 
> Oh and waiting on more rock. 1 ton only holds so much then back they go.


Better charge it for class.


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;1982891 said:


> It's been like this for weeks. I can not touch it from 7 to 1 and it will be dead.
> 
> Oh and waiting on more rock. 1 ton only holds so much then back they go.


My Galaxy Note3 is like that. It sucks!


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;1982901 said:


> My Galaxy Note3 is like that. It sucks!


Need to close all the other crap thats running. Im on my s5 all day and can run it till about 8pm


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;1982902 said:


> Need to close all the other crap thats running. Im on my s5 all day and can run it till about 8pm


I do. My s5 did good with battery life. This one doesn't for some reason.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1982874 said:


> So the dealer down in Kansas City that will beat anyone's price, just sends me a copy of a cab and chassis window sticker. Nothing else.
> 
> No "should we work on this truck", no "take 20% off of this price", no "if this truck works for you, what price works".
> 
> Just a straight up window sticker which is more than I could drive down to Roseville and buy the 4500 with the box already on it.
> 
> No "get back to me", "let me know what you think". Strange. Why do you advertise in a midwest farm magazine and do that?


Call or email them, tell them they're high on drugs and tell them to take xx% off and you'll talk...


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1982888 said:


> This phone battery is a joke. At 700 am I had 100%. At 1200 I am already at 40%.
> Time to go to Verizon and bich about their junk.


Did you update to Android 5.0?


----------



## Greenery

It looks like lwnmwrmans favorite hangout spot in North Branch was shut down.


----------



## Bill1090

See the 2 big companies down here doing cleanups. The one ZTR was covered in mud.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1982907 said:


> Call or email them, tell them they're high on drugs and tell them to take xx% off and you'll talk...


I've hit a low today. I've burned myself on trying to decide what to do.

If I can swing the truck, I'm gonna just go finance the whole thing, $700 / month for 6 years.

Then I'll sell my dump and my '06 and use that money straight towards the building and just pay for it.

It'll end up being the same payment, plus if I have to downsize or the truck doesn't work out, it'll be easier to liquidate that than the building.

With that $700 payment staring me in the face, with an additional $400/month in insurance increase, plus the increase in property taxes, I'm kinda backing off a little.

The truck can sit there for all I care. If Joe from Roseville called me and asked what I thought, I would say $42 financed and I'll sign the papers. If he came back with $44 I would still probably do it, but if he doesn't call, I'm not heading down there anytime soon.

Who am I kidding, I'll probably be down there by 4 this afternoon with the '06 trying to trade it in.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1982910 said:


> It looks like lwnmwrmans favorite hangout spot in North Branch was shut down.


??????? Which spot is that?


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1982888 said:


> This phone battery is a joke. At 700 am I had 100%. At 1200 I am already at 40%.
> Time to go to Verizon and bich about their junk.


The battery in mine is worse then that even. It gets used a lot though


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1982912 said:


> I've hit a low today. I've burned myself on trying to decide what to do.
> 
> If I can swing the truck, I'm gonna just go finance the whole thing, $700 / month for 6 years.
> 
> Then I'll sell my dump and my '06 and use that money straight towards the building and just pay for it.
> 
> It'll end up being the same payment, plus if I have to downsize or the truck doesn't work out, it'll be easier to liquidate that than the building.
> 
> With that $700 payment staring me in the face, with an additional $400/month in insurance increase, plus the increase in property taxes, I'm kinda backing off a little.
> 
> The truck can sit there for all I care. If Joe from Roseville called me and asked what I thought, I would say $42 financed and I'll sign the papers. If he came back with $44 I would still probably do it, but if he doesn't call, I'm not heading down there anytime soon.
> 
> Who am I kidding, I'll probably be down there by 4 this afternoon with the '06 trying to trade it in.


If your already thinking about selling it to down size, sell it ect. Why even buy it?

Seems like you want it more than you actually need it?

What are you thinking you really need it for? Hauling material and tractor at same time? Thats the only real advantage. Hats the only reason i would entertain the idea


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;1982891 said:


> It's been like this for weeks. I can not touch it from 7 to 1 and it will be dead.
> 
> Oh and waiting on more rock. 1 ton only holds so much then back they go.


I bet you get more in that one ton than any of us could get in our one tons Bumper dragging right past dot:laughing:


----------



## Polarismalibu

Anyone have a 60" rake they want to dunp? I'm looking for one for my exmark


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1982918 said:


> I bet you get more in that one ton than any of us could get in our one tons Bumper dragging right past dot:laughing:


My buddy only does 2 ton at a time ot cools so fast but 2 alternating trucks


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1982919 said:


> Anyone have a 60" rake they want to dunp? I'm looking for one for my exmark


You have a bar? I have a rake.

$75. I might even have a bar, not sure......


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;1982901 said:


> My Galaxy Note3 is like that. It sucks!


if you can, turn down the brightness on the screen, made a difference in my note 2, 3 and 4. also shut down allot of the background programs that are running, that kills the battery life. they can show you how at your provider store. I got sprint, after I did all this my battery is day and a half or better now and I am on it ALL THE TIMEpayup


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1982920 said:


> My buddy only does 2 ton at a time ot cools so fast but 2 alternating trucks


I meant it more of a jab at city/state workers with weight


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1982922 said:


> You have a bar? I have a rake.
> 
> $75. I might even have a bar, not sure......


I don't have a bar. I could probably make one or find one somewhere


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1982917 said:


> If your already thinking about selling it to down size, sell it ect. Why even buy it?
> 
> Seems like you want it more than you actually need it?
> 
> What are you thinking you really need it for? Hauling material and tractor at same time? Thats the only real advantage. Hats the only reason i would entertain the idea


That's the biggest reason, plus the advantage with the snow work.

I have 5 pickups. I am getting more work towards the cities and the pickup / dump combo sucks.

I hate driving down to a jobsite the night before to drop off a tractor, only to drive back home, then bring material down the next day. Then if I have extra material, hauling that home, then driving back down to get the tractor.

Plus, sure my trailer has an 8,000 payload, but my pickups get beat doing that.

I'd rather have a truck that's built to handle that.

And I'm not looking to sell it before I buy it, just saying if worse case scenario pops up, cut my leg off, have a heart attack, one of my drivers runs a red light and kills someone, I lose 1/2 of my work, the truck is going to be able to be liquidated where as if I paid cash for the truck, and financed the building, I would have to sell the truck in order to pay off the building.

Other way around, if I die or something like that, my family just lets the truck get repoed.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1982925 said:


> I don't have a bar. I could probably make one or find one somewhere


Give me 20 minutes, I'm out trying to get stuff out of my shed anyways, I'll text ya some pics. Let me see if I have a bar. I'm sure I do.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1982912 said:


> I've hit a low today. I've burned myself on trying to decide what to do.
> 
> If I can swing the truck, I'm gonna just go finance the whole thing, $700 / month for 6 years.
> 
> Then I'll sell my dump and my '06 and use that money straight towards the building and just pay for it.
> 
> It'll end up being the same payment, plus if I have to downsize or the truck doesn't work out, it'll be easier to liquidate that than the building.
> 
> With that $700 payment staring me in the face, with an additional $400/month in insurance increase, plus the increase in property taxes, I'm kinda backing off a little.
> 
> The truck can sit there for all I care. If Joe from Roseville called me and asked what I thought, I would say $42 financed and I'll sign the papers. If he came back with $44 I would still probably do it, but if he doesn't call, I'm not heading down there anytime soon.
> 
> Who am I kidding, I'll probably be down there by 4 this afternoon with the '06 trying to trade it in.


Kinda the same boat but different

Had a meeting with my finance people about combining all my loans but my house loan. my truck, skid loader and trailer and my new Harley, around $75,000.00. payment is around $1450.00 a month for all, or $1570.00 with death/disability insurance included. if they approve it I think I will go with the insurance and still be able to drop about $300.00 a month off the payments I make now......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

As for the battery life, if you upgrade to Lollipop, it seems to kill the battery. My S5 was WAY better before the upgrade.

When I got my replacement phone last week, I did the upgrade before I put any of my apps back on, and I would say the battery is 30% better.

People say some of the apps aren't working well with the lollipop upgrade and if you do a factory reset, you'll get better battery life, which in a sense, I did.

And what bano said. Turn the brightness down, kill apps rather than just hitting the home button.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1982920 said:


> My buddy only does 2 ton at a time ot cools so fast but 2 alternating trucks


Your buddy needs to pick up the pace.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

not to copy the post above 100% but I am looking for a 46 rake if anyone has one to get rid of


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1982926 said:


> That's the biggest reason, plus the advantage with the snow work.
> 
> I have 5 pickups. I am getting more work towards the cities and the pickup / dump combo sucks.
> 
> I hate driving down to a jobsite the night before to drop off a tractor, only to drive back home, then bring material down the next day. Then if I have extra material, hauling that home, then driving back down to get the tractor.
> 
> Plus, sure my trailer has an 8,000 payload, but my pickups get beat doing that.
> 
> I'd rather have a truck that's built to handle that.
> 
> And I'm not looking to sell it before I buy it, just saying if worse case scenario pops up, cut my leg off, have a heart attack, one of my drivers runs a red light and kills someone, I lose 1/2 of my work, the truck is going to be able to be liquidated where as if I paid cash for the truck, and financed the building, I would have to sell the truck in order to pay off the building.
> 
> Other way around, if I die or something like that, my family just lets the truck get repoed.


What advantage does that have for snow work vs a pickup


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1982930 said:


> Your buddy needs to pick up the pace.


Hes got mostly new guys so it going slow he said.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Don't worry....its only a loaner.


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1982928 said:


> Kinda the same boat but different
> 
> Had a meeting with my finance people about combining all my loans but my house loan. my truck, skid loader and trailer and my new Harley, around $75,000.00. payment is around $1450.00 a month for all, or $1570.00 with death/disability insurance included. if they approve it I think I will go with the insurance and still be able to drop about $300.00 a month off the payments I make now......


I thought about doing that bur my highest interest rate is my truck at 3.4. Skid is 0.9


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1982746 said:


> I left mine out... 2 years ago I made the mistake of tucking them away when it was 70 in March... then it snowed like hell in April...


Yeah, I have already learned my lesson before too


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1982934 said:


> Hes got mostly new guys so it going slow he said.


He's doing more work than about 95% of asphalt guys right now. Not easy going with all new guys.

Where is he getting mix??


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1982935 said:


> Don't worry....its only a loaner.


Why???.....


----------



## qualitycut

Dot just had a car pulled over. Hmmm


----------



## NorthernProServ

Bill1090;1982911 said:


> See the 2 big companies down here doing cleanups. The one ZTR was covered in mud.


Hoping to start a few things next week, but nothing with mowers yet.

Have a few cut backs to do and pull flags.....I'm sure we wont be plowing any more


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1982938 said:


> He's doing more work than about 95% of asphalt guys right now. Not easy going with all new guys.
> 
> Where is he getting mix??


st paul. Doing work for igh


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1982939 said:


> Why???.....


Brother's truck had a few small things to take care of, fogs lights had moisture in them and he said the heated seat sometimes did not work.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Its fast and that's about it, 5.7 is thirsty...from Inver to crystal and a few stores, already a half tank gone.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1982933 said:


> What advantage does that have for snow work vs a pickup


I don't have anything to push 11' of snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1982936 said:


> I thought about doing that bur my highest interest rate is my truck at 3.4. Skid is 0.9


Another reason to finance a truck and not a building, cheaper interest.


----------



## qualitycut

Called maggnuson, as of now same as last year not sure what they will be yet.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1982946 said:


> I don't have anything to push 11' of snow.


I saw new Chevy Reg. cab 3500/4500 with dump box off of 694/Brooklyn blvd....was going to swing by and check out the price on it. Saw it yesterday as I went by on 694.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1982946 said:


> I don't have anything to push 11' of snow.


Thats a plow issue. .ine can


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1982947 said:


> Another reason to finance a truck and not a building, cheaper interest.


Straight cash homie


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1982951 said:


> Straight cash homie


There's that. If I finance the truck, then I sell my dump and '06 and pay cash for the building.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1982947 said:


> Another reason to finance a truck and not a building, cheaper interest.


That brings up a question vehicle loan vs home equity loan. Are they compounded different? Seem dollar for dollar vehicle loans has a higher monthly payment?? I could be way off on this no accountant here just seems that way


----------



## qualitycut

Gertens putting plants out.


----------



## Ranger620

Called lano about trailers. They sell load trail. They claim they buy the stronger model than the guy down in lacrosse. He quoted me 7595. Thats 1400 higher than the guy down in lacrosse. He's gonna ask mr lano if they can be more competitive. I'd buy from them if it were say 400 more. I'd spend 100-150 in fuel to lacrosse and back plus loose a day of my time


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1982956 said:


> That brings up a question vehicle loan vs home equity loan. Are they compounded different? Seem dollar for dollar vehicle loans has a higher monthly payment?? I could be way off on this no accountant here just seems that way


Over a lot shorter time period


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;1982865 said:


> What kind of landscape job did you start?


Granite steps in a hillside, bluestone walkway, and boulder wall.



LwnmwrMan22;1982912 said:


> I've hit a low today. I've burned myself on trying to decide what to do.
> 
> If I can swing the truck, I'm gonna just go finance the whole thing, $700 / month for 6 years.
> 
> Then I'll sell my dump and my '06 and use that money straight towards the building and just pay for it.
> 
> It'll end up being the same payment, plus if I have to downsize or the truck doesn't work out, it'll be easier to liquidate that than the building.
> 
> With that $700 payment staring me in the face, with an additional $400/month in insurance increase, plus the increase in property taxes, I'm kinda backing off a little.
> 
> The truck can sit there for all I care. If Joe from Roseville called me and asked what I thought, I would say $42 financed and I'll sign the papers. If he came back with $44 I would still probably do it, but if he doesn't call, I'm not heading down there anytime soon.
> 
> Who am I kidding, I'll probably be down there by 4 this afternoon with the '06 trying to trade it in.


Quality said it already and you had a response but it sounds like you don't really need it. Besides the hauling equipment and material at the same time. But with a 4500 your going to have minimal payload available anyways. Have you looked at used at all? You could probably get an older one for a good deal and save a good chunk of money. Then just run it as needed.



banonea;1982928 said:


> Kinda the same boat but different
> 
> Had a meeting with my finance people about combining all my loans but my house loan. my truck, skid loader and trailer and my new Harley, around $75,000.00. payment is around $1450.00 a month for all, or $1570.00 with death/disability insurance included. if they approve it I think I will go with the insurance and still be able to drop about $300.00 a month off the payments I make now......


I would keep your work and personal stuff separate in case of any issues down the road. Also for accounting purposes.



LwnmwrMan22;1982946 said:


> I don't have anything to push 11' of snow.


Put wings on one of your V's.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1982959 said:


> Called lano about trailers. They sell load trail. They claim they buy the stronger model than the guy down in lacrosse. He quoted me 7595. Thats 1400 higher than the guy down in lacrosse. He's gonna ask mr lano if they can be more competitive. I'd buy from them if it were say 400 more. I'd spend 100-150 in fuel to lacrosse and back plus loose a day of my time


They should be able to get down to 7200-7300 that's what I paid for mine


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1982962 said:


> Granite steps in a hillside, bluestone walkway, and boulder wall.
> 
> Quality said it already and you had a response but it sounds like you don't really need it. Besides the hauling equipment and material at the same time. But with a 4500 your going to have minimal payload available anyways. Have you looked at used at all? You could probably get an older one for a good deal and save a good chunk of money. Then just run it as needed.
> 
> I would keep your work and personal stuff separate in case of any issues down the road. Also for accounting purposes.
> 
> Put wings on one of your V's.


Ha those were my exact thoughts on every one of those. Even if some work stuff os under personal name i wouldn't combine actually personal stuff with syuff you write off for business.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1982963 said:


> They should be able to get down to 7200-7300 that's what I paid for mine


Still lacrosse is 6195, That's 1000+ more for basically same trailer. For that I'm going to lacrosse as I think they are really the same trailer


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1982959 said:


> Called lano about trailers. They sell load trail. They claim they buy the stronger model than the guy down in lacrosse. He quoted me 7595. Thats 1400 higher than the guy down in lacrosse. He's gonna ask mr lano if they can be more competitive. I'd buy from them if it were say 400 more. I'd spend 100-150 in fuel to lacrosse and back plus loose a day of my time


Im really curious to know if there is any truth behind that.

I was about 7800 out the door i think.


----------



## Ranger620

There getting cheaper
http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/fod/4916987450.html


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1982968 said:


> Still lacrosse is 6195, That's 1000+ more for basically same trailer. For that I'm going to lacrosse as I think they are really the same trailer


There has to be a catch


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1982969 said:


> Im really curious to know if there is any truth behind that.
> 
> I was about 7800 out the door i think.


I would bet they are the same. Lano sells 10 trailers a year and they need to make some money on them so their profit margin is higher. Guy in lacrosse sell 5000 trailers a year and goes off quantity to make his money.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1982971 said:


> There getting cheaper
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/fod/4916987450.html


See me and quality have the I beam frame that's probably where the price difference is. That one is a c channel


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1982971 said:


> There getting cheaper
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/fod/4916987450.html


Those are not low pro, was lano quoting you standard or low


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1982972 said:


> There has to be a catch


I can not believe load trail is making a cheaper model but it still hauls the same and comes with the same options. Lano just wants to make more cause they sell fewer trailer so to make it worth their while they keep the price higher imo


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1982974 said:


> See me and quality have the I beam frame that's probably where the price difference is. That one is a c channel


Well that could be it. 


qualitycut;1982976 said:


> Those are not low pro, was lano quoting you standard or low


I asked for standard. Dont think I need low pro.

If I was towing this on a daily basis I would maybe look at it different but its simply gonna be used for my driveway then for some fill here and there and maybe on small const project where a 10 yard dumpster is to big


----------



## Ranger620

Trucks done i'm off to pick it up.


----------



## Greenery

ryde307;1982962 said:


> Granite steps in a hillside, bluestone walkway, and boulder wall.


No problems getting materials to the site?


----------



## NorthernProServ

Ranger620;1982971 said:


> There getting cheaper
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/fod/4916987450.html


That's a good price, paid 6,300 for my PJ two years ago.

The low pro was 600.00 more I think.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;1982974 said:


> See me and quality have the I beam frame that's probably where the price difference is. That one is a c channel


Low pro's get the I beam over the doubled up C Channel.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1982900 said:


> Better charge it for class.


Up to 60% now. Will be ready by then I hope.


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;1982901 said:


> My Galaxy Note3 is like that. It sucks!


Going to drop it off tomorrow on the way to the Dr with the wife. Tell them to fix it or give me a new one. That's why I pay for the insurance.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1982909 said:


> Did you update to Android 5.0?


Not sure. It says the phone is up to date.


----------



## ryde307

Greenery;1982987 said:


> No problems getting materials to the site?


No. The walkway and steps they had to drive the excavator up the street off the trailer. 
The wall has boulders on site already and is 7 ton roads.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1982918 said:


> I bet you get more in that one ton than any of us could get in our one tons Bumper dragging right past dot:laughing:


Nope. Legal loads as long as the loader scale is right.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1982929 said:


> As for the battery life, if you upgrade to Lollipop, it seems to kill the battery. My S5 was WAY better before the upgrade.
> 
> When I got my replacement phone last week, I did the upgrade before I put any of my apps back on, and I would say the battery is 30% better.
> 
> People say some of the apps aren't working well with the lollipop upgrade and if you do a factory reset, you'll get better battery life, which in a sense, I did.
> 
> And what bano said. Turn the brightness down, kill apps rather than just hitting the home button.


Seems to be the consensus... Poor battery life = factory reset... Once in awhile I can just restart the phone and it fixes it for a few days... Just really don't want to do a reset...


----------



## qualitycut

Ran and helped patch fir a bit. That stuff cools down so damn fast.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1982990 said:


> That's a good price, paid 6,300 for my PJ two years ago.
> 
> The low pro was 600.00 more I think.


I sold my pj last year after hav5it for 5 years for 5k


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1983004 said:


> Seems to be the consensus... Poor battery life = factory reset... Once in awhile I can just restart the phone and it fixes it for a few days... Just really don't want to do a reset...


I didn't either. Kinda in a round about way good I broke my phone last week and started over. There is definitely a change.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Had my '13 in tonfix the blower motor. There was a crack in the exhaust pipe from backing the tailpipe into a snowbank. They fixed it, no charge.

Brought the Durango in for two recalls, and while it was there they had the detail guy do a full detail on it.

The way service should be.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1982974 said:


> See me and quality have the I beam frame that's probably where the price difference is. That one is a c channel


So it's the C-Channel vs I Beam for sure then?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1983009 said:


> I didn't either. Kinda in a round about way good I broke my phone last week and started over. There is definitely a change.


Wellllllll... Guess I'm going to do a reset then... Son of a...



LwnmwrMan22;1983010 said:


> Had my '13 in tonfix the blower motor. There was a crack in the exhaust pipe from backing the tailpipe into a snowbank. They fixed it, no charge.
> 
> Brought the Durango in for two recalls, and while it was there they had the detail guy do a full detail on it.
> 
> The way service should be.


Pine City?


----------



## Camden

The adapter for my loader arrived today so I was able to hookup to this pusher finally. It's 10' but it seems pretty small. I don't think I want to go to 12' because of the problem I'd have with transport.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1983011 said:


> So it's the C-Channel vs I Beam for sure then?


I'm pretty sure that's the difference. They have the same trailer I do on there site for $7,200.

Personally I have had bad luck with the c channel rusting from the inside out.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1983024 said:


> I'm pretty sure that's the difference. They have the same trailer I do on there site for $7,200.
> 
> Personally I have had bad luck with the c channel rusting from the inside out.


My pj was c chanel and there was no rust on it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1983015 said:


> Wellllllll... Guess I'm going to do a reset then... Son of a...
> 
> Pine City?


Yeah.....Pine City.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1983026 said:


> My pj was c chanel and there was no rust on it.


The dual C channel pj I had must have had holes in the welds so water and salt got in there and just ate away at it. After two years I had holes in it.

My pj utility trailer is a single C channel and it's lasted longer but it's starting to show some rust inside but I was it off good and it sits all winter


----------



## SSS Inc.

You guys talking trailers. I bet there is more than just the frame rails that's different. Such as thickness of sheet metal, type of axles, tires and on and on and on. For example Dexter(Axles) is a big brand name and they offer a lot of different options. The trailers we buy like Towmaster and Felling, put them next to some budget skid trailer or other type and your will see the differences all the way down to the taper, or lack there of, on the tips of the ramps. I don't know the difference in trailers being discussed but I would get some more specs from the guy in Lacrosse before committing if you are looking to keep a trailer for the long haul. A grand or two is cheap in the long run if there is a difference in quality. Maybe there isn't but its worth looking at every detail especially if you have any doubts. 


***One thing I noticed is that trailer in Lacrosse holds the battery in with a Bungee cord. Is that normal? Seems cheap to me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1983036 said:


> You guys talking trailers. I bet there is more than just the frame rails that's different. Such as thickness of sheet metal, type of axles, tires and on and on and on. For example Dexter(Axles) is a big brand name and they offer a lot of different options. The trailers we buy like Towmaster and Felling, put them next to some budget skid trailer or other type and your will see the differences all the way down to the taper, or lack there of, on the tips of the ramps. I don't know the difference in trailers being discussed but I would get some more specs from the guy in Lacrosse before committing if you are looking to keep a trailer for the long haul. A grand or two is cheap in the long run if there is a difference in quality. Maybe there isn't but its worth looking at every detail especially if you have any doubts.
> 
> ***One thing I noticed is that trailer in Lacrosse holds the battery in with a Bungee cord. Is that normal? Seems cheap to me.


That's why it's hard to get $5k-6k for my Felling dump, so many people price shop anymore. I'm a value guy. I'll pay more if there's more value.

Just like the splitter I have for sale. I'm sure my ad gets skipped because it says "log splitter, $3,000".

People instantly think I'm nuts. Talked to a guy out of St. Cloud for over an hour on texts last night and he kept talking he can go to Northern Tool and get a new splitter for $2200.

I agreed, but then sent him the link to a Northern Tool one that's comparable for $8999.

Showed him mine new is $7,099.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1983038 said:


> That's why it's hard to get $5k-6k for my Felling dump, so many people price shop anymore. I'm a value guy. I'll pay more if there's more value.
> 
> Just like the splitter I have for sale. I'm sure my ad gets skipped because it says "log splitter, $3,000".
> 
> People instantly think I'm nuts. Talked to a guy out of St. Cloud for over an hour on texts last night and he kept talking he can go to Northern Tool and get a new splitter for $2200.
> 
> I agreed, but then sent him the link to a Northern Tool one that's comparable for $8999.
> 
> Showed him mine new is $7,099.


And those people are replacing there stuff while our quality stuff is still going. In the long run they lose more money


----------



## banonea

ryde307;1982962 said:


> Granite steps in a hillside, bluestone walkway, and boulder wall.
> 
> Quality said it already and you had a response but it sounds like you don't really need it. Besides the hauling equipment and material at the same time. But with a 4500 your going to have minimal payload available anyways. Have you looked at used at all? You could probably get an older one for a good deal and save a good chunk of money. Then just run it as needed.
> 
> I would keep your work and personal stuff separate in case of any issues down the road. Also for accounting purposes.
> 
> Put wings on one of your V's.


I do my accounting different than most.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1982965 said:


> Ha those were my exact thoughts on every one of those. Even if some work stuff os under personal name i wouldn't combine actually personal stuff with syuff you write off for business.


Everything i own is used for work,even my bike, but nothing i own is in my company name.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Flurries coming down


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1982971 said:


> There getting cheaper
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/fod/4916987450.html


The cheaper one doesn't have the rear legs for equipment loading and I think there was something else different. The guy in LA Crosse swears that they are the same trailers as Lano


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1983036 said:


> You guys talking trailers. I bet there is more than just the frame rails that's different. Such as thickness of sheet metal, type of axles, tires and on and on and on. For example Dexter(Axles) is a big brand name and they offer a lot of different options. The trailers we buy like Towmaster and Felling, put them next to some budget skid trailer or other type and your will see the differences all the way down to the taper, or lack there of, on the tips of the ramps. I don't know the difference in trailers being discussed but I would get some more specs from the guy in Lacrosse before committing if you are looking to keep a trailer for the long haul. A grand or two is cheap in the long run if there is a difference in quality. Maybe there isn't but its worth looking at every detail especially if you have any doubts.
> 
> ***One thing I noticed is that trailer in Lacrosse holds the battery in with a Bungee cord. Is that normal? Seems cheap to me.


There has to be, 1000 cheaper for the same trailer thats only 7500 to begin with.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1983052 said:


> The cheaper one doesn't have the rear legs for equipment loading and I think there was something else different. The guy in LA Crosse swears that they are the same trailers as Lano


mine from lano didnt have the legs on it. Just seems fishy, we are not talking 1000 cheaper on a 55k truck.


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;1983052 said:


> The cheaper one doesn't have the rear legs for equipment loading and I think there was something else different. The guy in LA Crosse swears that they are the same trailers as Lano


Ya I got the same answer. Then I called lano and they told me they use different beams for the frame. Steel thickness they both had the same for the frame and floor and sides but lano said something about their frame being better. Without seeing them side by side I'm not sure what to think.
SSS says there could be a difference of axles and that could be a possibility but for me ya I will most likely keep the trailer for ever but is a 6000 dollar trailer only gonna last ten when I rarely use it?? I bet they both last the same. Now if I used it on a daily basis I would go felling or maybe versa dump. At the end of the day their still a tool. Looking at used now


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1983057 said:


> mine from lano didnt have the legs on it. Just seems fishy, we are not talking 1000 cheaper on a 55k truck.


Loom at trucks though. Go on car soup. Same trucks. On is 30k another dealer is 40k. Some are higher. Why?


----------



## qualitycut

Did some looking, looks to be same i beam and says dexter axles on it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My opinion? 

Lano and equipment dealers aren't trailer dealers, they are equipment dealers that sell trailers.

LaCrosse guy, Absolute, Ace, those guys are trailer dealers. Only reason Lano has trailers is for the guys that come in, new to the game and want to walk out with a skid/trailer package. Lano is able to make money on both, and the new buyer is probably just financing the whole package for 5 years.

Lano says they're cheaper, because they know a lot of guys would drive down there for $1,000, but not a lot of guys are going to check spec for spec, and who's going to buy a trailer that's "cheaper" when you just spent $50,000 on a skid?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1983064 said:


> Loom at trucks though. Go on car soup. Same trucks. On is 30k another dealer is 40k. Some are higher. Why?


Because some have the no haggle pricing and others do. See it all the time. You pay what it says in the vehicle and thats it. Ither places will let you haggle.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1983070 said:


> My opinion?
> 
> Lano and equipment dealers aren't trailer dealers, they are equipment dealers that sell trailers.
> 
> LaCrosse guy, Absolute, Ace, those guys are trailer dealers. Only reason Lano has trailers is for the guys that come in, new to the game and want to walk out with a skid/trailer package. Lano is able to make money on both, and the new buyer is probably just financing the whole package for 5 years.
> 
> Lano says they're cheaper, because they know a lot of guys would drive down there for $1,000, but not a lot of guys are going to check spec for spec, and who's going to buy a trailer that's "cheaper" when you just spent $50,000 on a skid?


Thats exactly what im thinking after comparing the two trailers. Its a convenience thing at lano. I didnt shop around, i needed one went to the closest place and bought it.


----------



## TKLAWN

I bought a load trail 14,000lb skid trailer in October for $3,600 from lacrosse,no issues. Full warranty, dexter axles greasable,spring ramps,LEDs. Holds our s185 with plow and box and tows super nice.

We'll worth the drive. 

I mentioned it before but the only thing that kinda sucked was they only take "square"so that adds 3%or4%. So bring cash or check


----------



## qualitycut

Chance of rain or snow everyday besides Saturday


----------



## Ranger620

TKLAWN;1983077 said:


> I bought a load trail 14,000lb skid trailer in October for $3,600 from lacrosse,no issues. Full warranty, dexter axles greasable,spring ramps,LEDs. Holds our s185 with plow and box and tows super nice.
> 
> We'll worth the drive.
> 
> I mentioned it before but the only thing that kinda sucked was they only take "square"so that adds 3%or4%. So bring cash or check


even adding 4% they are still 1000 cheaper but ya save the 3-4% if ya no ahead of timeThumbs Up


----------



## Camden

If memory serves, I only had to pay them an extra $200 to deliver. I couldn't justify driving down there and back for $200.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1983071 said:


> Because some have the no haggle pricing and others do. See it all the time. You pay what it says in the vehicle and thats it. Ither places will let you haggle.


Nearly every dealer will say no haggle prices. At least the ones I have contacted


----------



## jimslawnsnow

It's wierd. The snow smells like rain. It's also wierd watching it snow and not having to to worry about it


----------



## unit28

Smells like that from soil particles....particulates


Frost must be out of the ground


----------



## unit28

Streptomyces.........


----------



## TKLAWN

unit28;1983108 said:


> Smells like that from soil particles....particulates
> 
> Frost must be out of the ground





unit28;1983114 said:


> Streptomyces.........


I don't have the slightest clue what you're talking about....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1983093 said:


> Nearly every dealer will say no haggle prices. At least the ones I have contacted


That's because none of the will want you to haggle. They make more money.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1983123 said:


> That's because none of the will want you to haggle. They make more money.


Thats the fun part. I dont buy from a place that won't do some haggling


----------



## unit28

TKLAWN;1983119 said:


> I don't have the slightest clue what you're talking about....


The smell of rain......


----------



## djagusch

jimslawnsnow;1983093 said:


> Nearly every dealer will say no haggle prices. At least the ones I have contacted


Trade in value is still haggle.


----------



## TKLAWN

djagusch;1983129 said:


> Trade in value is still haggle.


Exactly...

Price for a new Exmark x-series 12,099, all the same. but $1,500 difference in trade between dealers. Big difference for me.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1983119 said:


> I don't have the slightest clue what you're talking about....


Maybe the moisture evaporated from the ground that falls make it smell like dirt?


----------



## unit28

Geosmin is a terpene made by microorganisms in the soil, particularly the streptomyces family of bacteria that live in soil and decaying matter and produce most of our antibiotics. 


However, the biosynthesis of geosmin was only discovered in 2007 after the genetic code of*Streptomyces coelicolor, a bacterium that munches on plant matter in the soil, was solved. It turns out that a single protein converts farnesyl diphosphate (a common starting material for the biosynthesis of terpenes) into germacradienol, a geosmin precursor, which then gets converted into geosmin. The first reaction occurs at one end of the enzyme and then the other side does the next transformation. The resulting molecule is a volatile bicyclic alcohol that you can smell at incredibly low concentrations, down to around 0.7 parts per billion.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1983123 said:


> That's because none of the will want you to haggle. They make more money.


With out haggling I wouldnt have got my truck for the the price I did. I like haggling.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1983133 said:


> Maybe the moisture evaporated from the ground that falls make it smell like dirt?


Bingo......


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1983080 said:


> Chance of rain or snow everyday besides Saturday


Figures....soon as we can work it will rain every other day and it will be all mud/soft.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Holy [email protected]! I just watched two hours of 3-5 graders jump roping. It was entertaining until about 7:30. The second hour dragged on a bit. This is the kind of stuff you can look forward to Hamel.


----------



## Ranger620

unit28;1983136 said:


> Geosmin is a terpene made by microorganisms in the soil, particularly the streptomyces family of bacteria that live in soil and decaying matter and produce most of our antibiotics.
> 
> However, the biosynthesis of geosmin was only discovered in 2007 after the genetic code of*Streptomyces coelicolor, a bacterium that munches on plant matter in the soil, was solved. It turns out that a single protein converts farnesyl diphosphate (a common starting material for the biosynthesis of terpenes) into germacradienol, a geosmin precursor, which then gets converted into geosmin. The first reaction occurs at one end of the enzyme and then the other side does the next transformation. The resulting molecule is a volatile bicyclic alcohol that you can smell at incredibly low concentrations, down to around 0.7 parts per billion.


I'm officially renaming you norm


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1983144 said:


> Figures....soon as we can work it will rain every other day and it will be all mud/soft.


Duh, thats how it always seems to go.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1983145 said:


> Holy [email protected]! I just watched two hours of 3-5 graders jump roping. It was entertaining until about 7:30. The second hour dragged on a bit. This is the kind of stuff you can look forward to Hamel.


Jump rope for heart?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1983146 said:


> I'm officially renaming you norm


Cliff. Cliff Claven.


----------



## TKLAWN

Ranger620;1983146 said:


> I'm officially renaming you norm


Think you mean cliff?

Master of useless information.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1983131 said:


> Exactly...
> 
> Price for a new Exmark x-series 12,099, all the same. but $1,500 difference in trade between dealers. Big difference for me.


You have dealers that will take trades???

None over here will.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;1983144 said:


> Figures....soon as we can work it will rain every other day and it will be all mud/soft.


Feels like 13&14 over again. April may be wet. What's unit think?


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1983151 said:


> Jump rope for heart?


Wow, that's a flashback!

Do they even do that anymore?


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1983156 said:


> You have dealers that will take trades???
> 
> None over here will.


Oh yeah, Waconia,Hutch and Corcoran all want them.
Mower for mower I'm talking.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1983156 said:


> You have dealers that will take trades???
> 
> None over here will.


Waconia will. I know it's a drive for you. All dealers down here will. Some give to much. I once got more on a trade than I paid for it. I used the mower for 2 months and had a 1xx on it.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1983156 said:


> You have dealers that will take trades???
> 
> None over here will.


Gerlach in hastings does.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1983154 said:


> Cliff. Cliff Claven.





TKLAWN;1983155 said:


> Think you mean cliff?
> 
> Master of useless information.


I was wondering who would get it. Figured some of the younger crowd may have just went with it


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1983151 said:


> Jump rope for heart?


No....This might be a Mpls thing but thy call it Rope Power. I remember watching my sister do this 30 some years ago.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;1983160 said:


> Oh yeah, Waconia,Hutch and Corcoran all want them.


Can't even buy a used one from WFC or whatever they are called. They sell them very quick


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1983159 said:


> Wow, that's a flashback!
> 
> Do they even do that anymore?


Not sure but only reason i can think of a bunch of little kids jump roping unless he was creeping around the park


----------



## Ranger620

So then we officially name him cliff:laughing:


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1983164 said:


> No....This might be a Mpls thing but thy call it Rope Power. I remember watching my sister do this 30 some years ago.


My wifes cousins little girl does it. They've done intermission time shows at the gopher games and maybe the t-wolves. Its kinda cool to watch but ya hours ahh no


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;1983165 said:


> Can't even buy a used one from WFC or whatever they are called. They sell them very quick


UFC Farm supply.

I have 2 2010 60 x-series 29kawi 1,200 and1,500 hrs

Looking for$4,500 each this week or probably just going to trade them in.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;1983173 said:


> UFC Farm supply.
> 
> I have 2 2010 60 x-series 29kawi 1,200 and1,500 hrs
> 
> Looking for$4,500 each this week or probably just going to trade them in.


I was close. Noticed the name change at green expo when I stopped to talk to Andy and look at the new sprayer. I think the last time I was there I wrote the check to Waconia farm supply


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1983173 said:


> UFC Farm supply.
> 
> I have 2 2010 60 x-series 29kawi 1,200 and1,500 hrs
> 
> Looking for$4,500 each this week or probably just going to trade them in.


Why didn't you have those last year.

I've got a 2009 Toro 48" Grandstand with 1300 hours on it, I'd like to see $3,000 out of it.

All the other stuff I see on CL is at $4,000.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1983177 said:


> I was close. Noticed the name change at green expo when I stopped to talk to Andy and look at the new sprayer. I think the last time I was there I wrote the check to Waconia farm supply


The had a shop in west st paul that closed last year


----------



## MNPLOWCO

I have a 18FT. Load Trail. I do like. Except the brakes. I burned out a set
of breaks. Lawn gear hauling with very little skid hauling. I am gentle on the breaks.
Purchased and repaired at Lano.

Those of you with Load Trails...Check those electronic break magnets.
They are much smaller that they should be.

I talked to one of their 20+ year mechanics. He said to up grade the
magnet size and shoes. "Then you will have Felling breaks, about 20% better breaking and much longer life" So word to the
wise, the original Load trail breaks and Magnets are undersized. I upgraded and 
I will see how long the last against the originals.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1983178 said:


> Why didn't you have those last year.
> 
> I've got a 2009 Toro 48" Grandstand with 1300 hours on it, I'd like to see $3,000 out of it.
> 
> All the other stuff I see on CL is at $4,000.


Just gives you something else to ponder.

Mmmmm new dump truck or two Exmarks from TK??

Just kidding don't want to give you an ulcer.


----------



## Bill1090

MNPLOWCO;1983184 said:


> I have a 18FT. Load Trail. I do like. Except the brakes. I burned out a set
> of breaks. Lawn gear hauling with very little skid hauling. I am gentle on the breaks.
> Purchased and repaired at Lano.
> 
> Those of you with Load Trails...Check those electronic break magnets.
> They are much smaller that they should be.
> 
> I talked to one of their 20+ year mechanics. He said to up grade the
> magnet size and shoes. "Then you will have Felling breaks, about 20% better breaking and much longer life" So word to the
> wise, the original Load trail breaks and Magnets are undersized. I upgraded and
> I will see how long the last against the originals.


Interesting. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Bill1090

TKLAWN;1983187 said:


> Just gives you something else to ponder.
> 
> Mmmmm new dump truck or two Exmarks from TK??
> 
> Just kidding don't want to give you an ulcer.


Maybe a new dump and 2 Exmarks to pull behind it?


----------



## Advantage

In case anyone is interested, I have two mowers for sale: 
John Deere 737 with JD bagger 866 hrs $5500
John Deere 657A Stander 855 hours $3400

Good machines, just have new units on the way


----------



## Bill1090

I wish you guys would've posted these mowers a few months ago!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1983180 said:


> The had a shop in west st paul that closed last year


The last check was at burnsville. It was shortly after Eric left


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Advantage;1983192 said:


> In case anyone is interested, I have two mowers for sale:
> John Deere 737 with JD bagger 866 hrs $5500
> John Deere 657A Stander 855 hours $3400
> 
> Good machines, just have new units on the way


I saw those on Craigslist


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Advantage;1983192 said:


> In case anyone is interested, I have two mowers for sale:
> John Deere 737 with JD bagger 866 hrs $5500
> John Deere 657A Stander 855 hours $3400
> 
> Good machines, just have new units on the way


Those aren't yours at Fahey auctions that say they don't run, are they??


----------



## Advantage

jimslawnsnow;1983196 said:


> I saw those on Craigslist


Those are the ones. Of course with a break on price for my PS brothas.


----------



## TKLAWN

Bill1090;1983191 said:


> Maybe a new dump and 2 Exmarks to pull behind it?


2 Exmarks, dump truck, new building, Let's go!!

So how east it is to spend other guy's money.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1983194 said:


> The last check was at burnsville. It was shortly after Eric left


I think the place in west st paul was called signal pro but would show up as Waconia farm supply on my credit card


----------



## Advantage

LwnmwrMan22;1983198 said:


> Those aren't yours at Fahey auctions that say they don't run, are they??


Haha, no those aren't mine.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Speaking of Fahey, I wonder if they got anything new posted today..... 

It's coming, IT'S COMING!!!! Spring is right around the corner.

Nothing like trampling around a muddy parking lot, thinking it's a nice day out on the drive down, just to get down there and have a 20 mph wind making it feel like it's 23 degrees out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I got one renewal sent out... I should probably work on those......




**** edit... instant email back "I am out of the office. If you need additional assistance please call ***-***-****". Perfect start!!


----------



## TKLAWN

Bill1090;1983193 said:


> I wish you guys would've posted these mowers a few months ago!


I have Lots of mower for sale...
52exmark ztr
52wright stander
And the 2 60 exmark

Edit: I have a 36 and 44 toro walk behind we don't use either, they can go too.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1983201 said:


> I think the place in west st paul was called signal pro but would show up as Waconia farm supply on my credit card


Was signal pro before they bought them. When I bought stuff there the check was made to Waconia too. Wife's cousin used to work next door at the auto repair place


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I need this for my patching!!

https://www.proxibid.com/asp/LotDet...t-Sod-Roller-with-Trailer-8hp-Kohler-New-Seat


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Although with all the money I'm thinking I'm going to spend, I'd better just go this route...
https://www.proxibid.com/asp/LotDet...077&title=Walk-behind-Gas-Roller-Honda-Engine


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Not sure at the moment, but anyone interested in trading one of my 52 vantages for a 60? Need to wait and see what work I get. I just may buy new too. Who knows at this point


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1983207 said:


> I need this for my patching!!
> 
> https://www.proxibid.com/asp/LotDet...t-Sod-Roller-with-Trailer-8hp-Kohler-New-Seat


Well there is your weight for the back of the new truck!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1983207 said:


> I need this for my patching!!
> 
> https://www.proxibid.com/asp/LotDet...t-Sod-Roller-with-Trailer-8hp-Kohler-New-Seat


Haha Alot of guys use them here to roll lawns


----------



## qualitycut

Was that auction on Saturday last year? Thought it was a weekday for some reason.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1983216 said:


> Was that auction on Saturday last year? Thought it was a weekday for some reason.


Saturday. Remember I had the new truck I picked up friday


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1983218 said:


> Saturday. Remember I had the new truck I picked up friday


Remembered tje new truck but felt like a week day.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1983219 said:


> Remembered tje new truck but felt like a week day.


Because I didn't make it. The party didn't go down.

I was hoping to get one of these for $10k.....

https://www.proxibid.com/asp/LotDet...Wide-Area-Mower-Low-Hours-Excellent-Condition

Ended up going for like $35k.

I was shocked cause 2 years before that, one went for $12,500 with 200 hours on it. Then I was happy I didn't make the drive down.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1983204 said:


> I got one renewal sent out... I should probably work on those......
> 
> **** edit... instant email back "I am out of the office. If you need additional assistance please call ***-***-****". Perfect start!!


Don't worry, I've had three of those so far this week. The last one was after I rushed to look at 20 parking lots, get the bids put together staying up late last night and then seeing they will be back in the office on Monday. At least its done I suppose.


----------



## banonea

TKLAWN;1983205 said:


> I have Lots of mower for sale...
> 52exmark ztr
> 52wright stander
> And the 2 60 exmark
> 
> Edit:* I have a 36 and 44 toro walk behind we don't use either, they can go too.*


*
*

What you looking for on those....


----------



## Bill1090




----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1983207 said:


> I need this for my patching!!
> 
> https://www.proxibid.com/asp/LotDet...t-Sod-Roller-with-Trailer-8hp-Kohler-New-Seat


I would like to borrow one of these from someone this year to blacktop my driveway. I can get hot mix cheap, just need a roller to pack it....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1983222 said:


> Because I didn't make it. The party didn't go down.
> 
> I was hoping to get one of these for $10k.....
> 
> https://www.proxibid.com/asp/LotDet...Wide-Area-Mower-Low-Hours-Excellent-Condition
> 
> Ended up going for like $35k.
> 
> I was shocked cause 2 years before that, one went for $12,500 with 200 hours on it. Then I was happy I didn't make the drive down.


Everything went high last year. Too much snow money.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1983222 said:


> Because I didn't make it. The party didn't go down.
> 
> I was hoping to get one of these for $10k.....
> 
> https://www.proxibid.com/asp/LotDet...Wide-Area-Mower-Low-Hours-Excellent-Condition
> 
> Ended up going for like $35k.
> 
> I was shocked cause 2 years before that, one went for $12,500 with 200 hours on it. Then I was happy I didn't make the drive down.


Just depends.. Last year 2012 60 x-series 800 hrs with bagger sold for $3,500(smoking deal) but I didn't pay attention because the vantages were way over priced.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;1983205 said:


> I have Lots of mower for sale...
> 52exmark ztr
> 52wright stander
> And the 2 60 exmark
> 
> Edit: I have a 36 and 44 toro walk behind we don't use either, they can go too.


What is the 36? Been looking for a while for one.


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1983227 said:


> I would like to borrow one of these from someone this year to blacktop my driveway. I can get hot mix cheap, just need a roller to pack it....


Wouldn't you need more than just a roller?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1983207 said:


> I need this for my patching!!
> 
> https://www.proxibid.com/asp/LotDet...t-Sod-Roller-with-Trailer-8hp-Kohler-New-Seat


If you really want one I may be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;1983233 said:


> Just depends.. Last year 2012 60 x-series 800 hrs with bagger sold for $3,500(smoking deal) but I didn't pay attention because the vantages were way over priced.


I thought it was 4250? Was it sold towards the end?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1983231 said:


> Everything went high last year. Too much snow money.


Thats probably why. This year it will all go cheap. I know i would be second guessing buying a new skid this year.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1983237 said:


> If you really want one I may be able to point you in the right direction.


Front tire of my '06 diesel works fine.  Especially when I hang the plow on the front and put it in scoop.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1983242 said:


> Front tire of my '06 diesel works fine.  Especially when I hang the plow on the front and put it in scoop.


That works too.

I have one that I parked about 5 years ago. It has a small dent in one of the drums but not a big deal for patching or sod rolling. I robbed the engine out of it though. I suppose I should stick that in my auction if I ever get around to having it.


----------



## TKLAWN

banonea;1983224 said:


> [/B]
> 
> What you looking for on those....


Not sure $1,000 each 44 is hydro 36 is belt drive.both have kohlers I think with low hours. I can get pics tomorrow if you want?


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1983236 said:


> Wouldn't you need more than just a roller?


Nope. spread it by hand or with skid ( thats what employees are for:laughing: )and pack it down. not looking for high dollar job, just want to cut down on the mud. I got about 10 ton of crushed rock on there for the last 2 years so I am sure it has a good base, just want something to clean it up...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1983241 said:


> Thats probably why. This year it will all go cheap. I know i would be second guessing buying a new skid this year.


Biggest problem I have is the stuff I see I want for my schools / parks mowing, so I'm competing with the golf courses.

In '08-09, they were all struggling so they weren't buying the big WAMs and that type of equipment.

The last year Fahey was down west of New Prague, Toro brought down a Jacobsen HR55 or whatever the big WAM is. Brand new. Had like 50 hours on it. Toro had bought it so they could run it and try to get some ideas for their mowers.

The thing went for $18,000. New they're pushing $60k. I was so ticked.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1983245 said:


> That works too.


Aww c'mon... where's the snide remark I was setting you up for???


----------



## banonea

TKLAWN;1983246 said:


> Not sure $1,000 each 44 is hydro 36 is belt drive.both have kohlers I think with low hours. I can get pics tomorrow if you want?


Please do, I would be interested in the 44.


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;1983238 said:


> I thought it was 4250? Was it sold towards the end?


Yeah, you might be right on that. Still a good deal though.


----------



## TKLAWN

banonea;1983250 said:


> Please do, I would be interested in the 44.


10-4 pm me your number and I will text you them tomorrow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

tklawn;1983256 said:


> 10-4 pm me your number and i will text you them tomorrow.


507-867-5309


----------



## Ranger620

Brought the new truck home. Now the wife wants a new suv


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1983257 said:


> 507-867-5309


Doh Kay! Tommy


----------



## banonea

TKLAWN;1983256 said:


> 10-4 pm me your number and I will text you them tomorrow.


pm sent...........


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;1983258 said:


> Brought the new truck home. Now the wife wants a new suv


that's how it starts........:laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1983249 said:


> Aww c'mon... where's the snide remark I was setting you up for???


Not happening. You do whatever works. For cold mix we have actually done the same.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;1983251 said:


> Yeah, you might be right on that. Still a good deal though.


Yeah, I should have bid more on it. There was something I didn't like with the engine or what I saw on it.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1983265 said:


> Not happening. You do whatever works. For cold mix we have actually done the same.


I get to help patch all day tomorrow. Not sure im looking forward to it. Trying to get the roller job.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1983267 said:


> I get to help patch all day tomorrow. Not sure im looking forward to it. Trying to get the roller job.


Have fun with that. Don't forget to wet the drums once in awhile.  I still want to know where he is getting the mix.


----------



## banonea

Not sure if anyone is looking

1990 18" lawn care trailer. not sure the brand, the title says Ehrl for the make.
picked it up, thought it would work for what we are going to be doing but I cannot fit 3 60" zero's on it so I think I am going to go with a 20" enclosed. I did put 4 brand new tires on it, packed all bearing and replaced 2 of the 4 wheel buddy bearing caps. Complete rewire on the lights and trailer breaks. replaces the drop ramp lock pins. I have a new break away for it just have not installed it. I also have the mesh to replace on one of the ramps if someone wanted it done. I was going to do it just for the looks. It dose have a 3 weed whip rack on the front and large mesh storage rack on the front as well . has current tabs and clean title.

asking $2200.00


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1983268 said:


> Have fun with that. Don't forget to wet the drums once in awhile.  I still want to know where he is getting the mix.


I replied to your post. St paul.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1983271 said:


> I replied to your post. St paul.


I must have missed a page. Too much jump roping.  I figured it was St. Paul. FWIW I hate that place.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1983271 said:


> I replied to your post. St paul.


I know nothing about asphalt other than its black. There was a company in rogers paving a lot a few days ago. They had a skid it went to the back of the dump truck (tandem axle) filled up and went somewhere with it. I wonder if the elk river plant is open


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1983274 said:


> I know nothing about asphalt other than its black. There was a company in rogers paving a lot a few days ago. They had a skid it went to the back of the dump truck (tandem axle) filled up and went somewhere with it. I wonder if the elk river plant is open


Hmm.. Elk river wasn't open when I drove by yesterday. Way too early to be doing anything other than fill holes. The first Commercial plants to open would be Maple Grove and Burnsville usually. Haven't seen either running and don't expect it for another week or two. Nobody is working yet so it just doesn't pay to open. St. paul (city owned) opens to fix their own streets.


----------



## NorthernProServ

banonea;1983262 said:


> that's how it starts........:laughing:


I can vouch for that one too !  lol


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1983282 said:


> Hmm.. Elk river wasn't open when I drove by yesterday. Way too early to be doing anything other than fill holes. The first Commercial plants to open would be Maple Grove and Burnsville usually. Haven't seen either running and don't expect it for another week or two. Nobody is working yet so it just doesn't pay to open. St. paul (city owned) opens to fix their own streets.


I think it was Monday if memory serves me correct. I did look at the name but forgot it already. It looked hot but maybe it was cold patch? Do they do cold patch by the dump truck load??


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1983285 said:


> I think it was Monday if memory serves me correct. I did look at the name but forgot it already. It looked hot but maybe it was cold patch? Do they do cold patch by the dump truck load??


Sure, you can do cold mix by the load. We have but we turn down all winter patching jobs now.....not worth it.

What color were the trucks?


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1983287 said:


> Sure, you can do cold mix by the load. We have but we turn down all winter patching jobs now.....not worth it.
> 
> What color were the trucks?


I wana say blue or white. I really didnt pay a hole lot of attention. It was a one word name and was a longer name. I would make a terrible witness:laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1983288 said:


> I wana say blue or white. I really didnt pay a hole lot of attention. It was a one word name and was a longer name. I would make a terrible witness:laughing:


Well that's not going to help me guess. Blue or white???? :laughing:

Its probably those guys at [email protected]


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1983290 said:


> Well that's not going to help me guess. Blue or white???? :laughing:
> 
> Its probably those guys at [email protected]


I haven't had a blue truck since '91ish.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Geez, everyone keeps bailing at 10 pm.. What fun are you guys??


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1983294 said:


> Geez, everyone keeps bailing at 10 pm.. What fun are you guys??


Watching. Waiting for snowguys update.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;1983295 said:


> Watching. Waiting for snowguys update.


The 5 am update?

Where did you guys get your box again for the 45/5500?? Sorry, don't remember which truck you have.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hmmmmm...... Fury has a 6.4 gas 4500.


----------



## Doughboy12

Chicago won... Ducks are leading in the third.


----------



## Doughboy12

If the Ducks beat LA then LA is out of a playoff spot. Attm


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;1983300 said:


> If the Ducks beat LA then LA is out of a playoff spot. Attm


2-2 late 3rd


----------



## Doughboy12

Tie game.....time for free hockey. Is that what you say?


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal.......Ducks


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1983136 said:


> Geosmin is a terpene made by microorganisms in the soil, particularly the streptomyces family of bacteria that live in soil and decaying matter and produce most of our antibiotics.
> 
> However, the biosynthesis of geosmin was only discovered in 2007 after the genetic code of*Streptomyces coelicolor, a bacterium that munches on plant matter in the soil, was solved. It turns out that a single protein converts farnesyl diphosphate (a common starting material for the biosynthesis of terpenes) into germacradienol, a geosmin precursor, which then gets converted into geosmin. The first reaction occurs at one end of the enzyme and then the other side does the next transformation. The resulting molecule is a volatile bicyclic alcohol that you can smell at incredibly low concentrations, down to around 0.7 parts per billion.


.7 parts per billion? That's nuts!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1983294 said:


> Geez, everyone keeps bailing at 10 pm.. What fun are you guys??


Sorry... went to the bar after training...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1983285 said:


> I think it was Monday if memory serves me correct. I did look at the name but forgot it already. It looked hot but maybe it was cold patch? Do they do cold patch by the dump truck load??


C&S? Blue trucks?


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1983282 said:


> Hmm.. Elk river wasn't open when I drove by yesterday. Way too early to be doing anything other than fill holes. The first Commercial plants to open would be Maple Grove and Burnsville usually. Haven't seen either running and don't expect it for another week or two. Nobody is working yet so it just doesn't pay to open. St. paul (city owned) opens to fix their own streets.


I'm guessing Maple grove was open today I could smell it when I drove by


----------



## SnowGuy73

35° breeze overcast.


----------



## Bill1090

39* and overcast.


----------



## CityGuy

34° and cloudy


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1983145 said:


> Holy [email protected]! I just watched two hours of 3-5 graders jump roping. It was entertaining until about 7:30. The second hour dragged on a bit. This is the kind of stuff you can look forward to Hamel.


Oh yea. 
Right now I am just looking forward to Sunday. A day with nothing.


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;1983226 said:


>


Why can't that happen today?


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1983282 said:


> Hmm.. Elk river wasn't open when I drove by yesterday. Way too early to be doing anything other than fill holes. The first Commercial plants to open would be Maple Grove and Burnsville usually. Haven't seen either running and don't expect it for another week or two. Nobody is working yet so it just doesn't pay to open. St. paul (city owned) opens to fix their own streets.


Maybe Eden prairie


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1983324 said:


> Why can't that happen today?


Tuesday....


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1983297 said:


> Hmmmmm...... Fury has a 6.4 gas 4500.


Umm and how would that be any different than plowing with a 2500 gas. To me a gas in a dump kinda defeats the purpose of a dump.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1983306 said:


> Sorry... went to the bar after training...


Drunk........


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1983324 said:


> Why can't that happen today?


Cause it would be cafeing stupid for most of us on here.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1983341 said:


> Cause it would be cafeing stupid for most of us on here.


Let's try it!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1983342 said:


> Let's try it!


I'm game..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1983339 said:


> Umm and how would that be any different than plowing with a 2500 gas. To me a gas in a dump kinda defeats the purpose of a dump.


I agree. I wouldn't buy one, however I know of quite a few F-450 with gas engines.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1983350 said:


> I agree. I wouldn't buy one, however I know of quite a few F-450 with gas engines.


V10 wouldn't be bad.


----------



## CityGuy

35° cloudy


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1983336 said:


> Tuesday....


Hopefully.....


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1983341 said:


> Cause it would be cafeing stupid for most of us on here.


Just think of all the money you could make.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1983342 said:


> Let's try it!


This........


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1983344 said:


> I'm game..


Me too. I'm all in.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;1983387 said:


> Just think of all the money you could make.


There's days I hope you're just trolling.


----------



## CityGuy

I really hope Tuesday's snow pans out and we get one more good plowing in. 
I'm down for a good 8 inch storm.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1983396 said:


> I really hope Tuesday's snow pans out and we get one more good plowing in.
> I'm down for a good 18 inch storm.


Fixed it for you.... Bring IT.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1983307 said:


> C&S? Blue trucks?


Wasnt C & S as I used them last summer for a driveway and wold have remembered the name I hope


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1983350 said:


> I agree. I wouldn't buy one, however I know of quite a few F-450 with gas engines.


We have one with a v10. Lots if power. Get about two miles per gallon though.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1983406 said:


> Wasnt C & S as I used them last summer for a driveway and wold have remembered the name I hope


They're not working yet either.


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1983401 said:


> Fixed it for you.... Bring IT.


Yes sir. I'm in.


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;1983401 said:


> Fixed it for you.... Bring IT.


Lets not fix it and say we didThumbs Up. I like snow but with the lack of it this year I'm just kinda done with it. Get on to summer already.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Ranger620;1983414 said:


> Lets not fix it and say we didThumbs Up. I like snow but with the lack of it this year I'm just kinda done with it. Get on to summer already.


Same, ready for summer stuff but at the same time feeling very lazy to get started due to sitting around all winter doing nothing.


----------



## CityGuy

88% of Minnesota is in a moderate drought according to the u.s. drought monitor center.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SSS Inc.;1983409 said:


> They're not working yet either.


Sss

I have it on good intelligence that it was ACI.


----------



## CityGuy

Hey Green let me know if you got that burn email. Been having issues with this phone. I'd text you but it won't go through for some reason.


----------



## CityGuy

It's sleeting/snowing in otsego area.


----------



## Doughboy12

I don't have a dog in this fight as they say but for some reason this incessant need to be Europe around here has my blood boiling...AGAIN.
THIS


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1983341 said:


> Cause it would be cafeing stupid for most of us on here.


True that!!!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1983391 said:


> There's days I hope you're just trolling.


It would be kind of funny watching all the people who already pulled equipment off lots scramble. I've noticed a lot of equipment is gone


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Doughboy12;1983437 said:


> I don't have a dog in this fight as they say but for some reason this incessant need to be Europe around here has my blood boiling...AGAIN.
> THIS


How many people would actually ride the thing? How many would have to ride it to turn a profit? Then you need a cab or bus when you get there. I guess I'm not the person to ask about mass transit, I've ridden a city bus once Rosedale to the fairgrounds. But look at the failure the north star rail has been


----------



## mnlefty

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1983444 said:


> How many people would actually ride the thing? How many would have to ride it to turn a profit?


Not enough is a safe answer to both. I wonder the same when I take light rail downtown for a game. If rail wasn't subsidized what would a ticket cost?


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1983396 said:


> I really hope Tuesday's snow pans out and we get one more good plowing in.
> I'm down for a good 8 inch storm.


Looked at the Meteo.... Not looking good. ATTM


----------



## SSS Inc.

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1983441 said:


> It would be kind of funny watching all the people who already pulled equipment off lots scramble. I've noticed a lot of equipment is gone


Our shop is close to ziegler in shakopee and it was very entertaining last year.


----------



## Doughboy12

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1983444 said:


> How many people would actually ride the thing? How many would have to ride it to turn a profit? Then you need a cab or bus when you get there. I guess I'm not the person to ask about mass transit, I've ridden a city bus once Rosedale to the fairgrounds. But look at the failure the north star rail has been


I think the bottom line here (for me anyway) is this is so far from the best solution to a problem that doesn't even exist. We are not Europe. 
People here have cars. We don't take the train to everywhere and never (in our lifetime) will because we are too independent. I (speaking collectively) don't want to travel on your timeline. I want to travel on my timeline. 
For the volume of travel and the amount of people looking for a public form of transit we have solutions. Pay for the cost of a ride up and back....This isn't a good solution.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1983387 said:


> Just think of all the money you could make.


Yea and delay all my summer work.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1983449 said:


> Our shop is close to ziegler in shakopee and it was very entertaining last year.


Speaking of your shop....when is the pig roast and go-cart day?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1983452 said:


> Yea and delay all my summer work.


This. At the moment, I have about 10 properties we can clean next week with just backpack blowers if it's too wet with the rider. A couple they won't care if we make a mark here and there.

My guys want to be back to consistent money. It snows, they get to work one day and then sit again. The properties next week are all per timers that pay when we are done, so I can put them to work, we can get paid and it's nothing off my back.

Then it's April, the lawn checks roll in and then shove that pedal to the floor (After April 20).


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SSS Inc.;1983449 said:


> Our shop is close to ziegler in shakopee and it was very entertaining last year.


I bet you got a good chuckle


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Gov. Dayton Announces Plans To Spend $1.9 Billion Budget Surplus

http://kstp.com/news/stories/s3738375.shtml?cat=1

(Sent from KSTP)

Spend $252 million to save students $290-1500 over the next two years. $145-750/yr in tuition? REALLY!?!? That's only for TWO years. The state is already subsidizing tuition. If you can't afford it you don't go. How much would tuition really be?


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1983434 said:


> Hey Green let me know if you got that burn email. Been having issues with this phone. I'd text you but it won't go through for some reason.


I got it. You still going Saturday?


----------



## Green Grass

Doughboy12;1983453 said:


> Speaking of your shop....when is the pig roast and go-cart day?


This.......


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

ST. PAUL, Minn. (KMSP) - A bill authored by two Minneapolis DFL senators -- Jeff Hayden and Bobby Joe Champion -- would allocate a one-time expense of $200,000 to evaluate and develop strategies to address menthol-flavored cigarette usage in the African American community.

A 2014 Legacy for Health study found that 19 percent of African-Americans smoke menthols, and that out of African-Americans who smoke, 85 percent smoke menthols. A Senate DFL news release says the bill would direct the Department of Health to study African American attitudes and beliefs surrounding menthol cigarettes and to develop recommendations and education strategies for reducing the usage of menthols among African Americans.

The bill is part of a package of three aimed to address African American Health disparities. The other two would create a grant program to improve health outcomes for communities of color and require health insurance coverage for colorectal cancer screenings for high-risk populations, respectively.

“We have studied the disparities facing African American and American Indian populations again and again," Champion says in the release. "I am looking forward to moving from discussion to action with these bills to address higher rates of cancer, assistance and resources for improving health outcomes, and discovering the root causes of extremely high rates of menthol cigarette smoking among African Americans. Sen. Hayden and I will continue to work on strategies to end other existing challenges facing our communities.”

“People of color, especially African Americans and American Indians, suffer from unique health disparities compared to the broader population,” Hayden adds. “This package of bills focuses on intervention and prevention of some of the chronic challenges facing our constituents. Now is the time for action, it is time we pass legislation that gets at the entrenched causes and systemic inequity which has allowed our communities to suffer too long.” 

They can turn anything into a race issue


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1983464 said:


> I got it. You still going Saturday?


That's the plan right now.


----------



## CityGuy

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1983471 said:


> ST. PAUL, Minn. (KMSP) - A bill authored by two Minneapolis DFL senators -- Jeff Hayden and Bobby Joe Champion -- would allocate a one-time expense of $200,000 to evaluate and develop strategies to address menthol-flavored cigarette usage in the African American community.
> 
> A 2014 Legacy for Health study found that 19 percent of African-Americans smoke menthols, and that out of African-Americans who smoke, 85 percent smoke menthols. A Senate DFL news release says the bill would direct the Department of Health to study African American attitudes and beliefs surrounding menthol cigarettes and to develop recommendations and education strategies for reducing the usage of menthols among African Americans.
> 
> The bill is part of a package of three aimed to address African American Health disparities. The other two would create a grant program to improve health outcomes for communities of color and require health insurance coverage for colorectal cancer screenings for high-risk populations, respectively.
> 
> "We have studied the disparities facing African American and American Indian populations again and again," Champion says in the release. "I am looking forward to moving from discussion to action with these bills to address higher rates of cancer, assistance and resources for improving health outcomes, and discovering the root causes of extremely high rates of menthol cigarette smoking among African Americans. Sen. Hayden and I will continue to work on strategies to end other existing challenges facing our communities."
> 
> "People of color, especially African Americans and American Indians, suffer from unique health disparities compared to the broader population," Hayden adds. "This package of bills focuses on intervention and prevention of some of the chronic challenges facing our constituents. Now is the time for action, it is time we pass legislation that gets at the entrenched causes and systemic inequity which has allowed our communities to suffer too long."
> 
> They can turn anything into a race issue


Wow. Absolutely unbelievable.


----------



## CityGuy

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1983462 said:


> Gov. Dayton Announces Plans To Spend $1.9 Billion Budget Surplus
> 
> http://kstp.com/news/stories/s3738375.shtml?cat=1
> 
> (Sent from KSTP)
> 
> Spend $252 million to save students $290-1500 over the next two years. $145-750/yr in tuition? REALLY!?!? That's only for TWO years. The state is already subsidizing tuition. If you can't afford it you don't go. How much would tuition really be?


Doesn't the state still have to pay back the education fund because they barowed from it a few years back? I can't remember why though.


----------



## CityGuy

39° mostly cloudy


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1983437 said:


> I don't have a dog in this fight as they say but for some reason this incessant need to be Europe around here has my blood boiling...AGAIN.
> THIS


I just saw a story on the news a few weeks back saying that the north star is not meeting it's goals and it's costing each tax payers 40.00 a day to continue to operate. So why do we need ths?? So we all can subsidize more?


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1983486 said:


> I just saw a story on the news a few weeks back saying that the north star is not meeting it's goals and it's costing each tax payers 40.00 a day to continue to operate. So why do we need ths?? So we all can subsidize more?


What a shock. That was a waste sense day one


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

CityGuy;1983484 said:


> Doesn't the state still have to pay back the education fund because they barowed from it a few years back? I can't remember why though.


They borrowed it to pay down the states debt. I think it's paid back


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

CityGuy;1983486 said:


> I just saw a story on the news a few weeks back saying that the north star is not meeting it's goals and it's costing each tax payers 40.00 a day to continue to operate. So why do we need ths?? So we all can subsidize more?


What a state project that falls on its nose? Just like the E-slots to pay for the stadium


----------



## CityGuy

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1983498 said:


> What a state project that falls on its nose? Just like the E-slots to pay for the stadium


Yup. And last I heard, few years bsck, gambling control wanted all fire department relief gambling to go paperless. Not sure how, but that died out quickly after the stadium failure.


----------



## Greenery

Anyone interested in checking out a yard in Mound/Spring park out on enchanted island?

I would love to start servicing this area as its my old stomping grounds but it's just a bit too far away from any other work I have.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I must be the only lawn donkey in my area that isn't doing clean ups.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1983530 said:


> I must be the only lawn donkey in my area that isn't doing clean ups.


Your still doing lawn work??


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1983455 said:


> This. At the moment, I have about 10 properties we can clean next week with just backpack blowers if it's too wet with the rider. A couple they won't care if we make a mark here and there.
> 
> My guys want to be back to consistent money. It snows, they get to work one day and then sit again. The properties next week are all per timers that pay when we are done, so I can put them to work, we can get paid and it's nothing off my back.
> 
> Then it's April, the lawn checks roll in and then shove that pedal to the floor (After April 20).


This, This, This...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1983533 said:


> Your still doing lawn work??


I think he has to, as he has no job


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1983533 said:


> Your still doing lawn work??


Unfortunately so.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1983496 said:


> They borrowed it to pay down the states debt. I think it's paid back


Correct, schools have been paid back!! Good for me.


----------



## CityGuy

45° partly sunny 
Breezy


----------



## albhb3

crews were out at cretin with ztrs with baggers today


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1983543 said:


> Unfortunately so.


Lot's of cities will be hiring soon.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;1983553 said:


> Lot's of cities will be hiring soon.


Not sure if that's a good thing though


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1983555 said:


> Not sure if that's a good thing though


Last of the rule of 90 are coming due this year.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1983553 said:


> Lot's of cities will be hiring relatives and friends of the supervisors soon.


Fixed it......


----------



## ryde307

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1983441 said:


> It would be kind of funny watching all the people who already pulled equipment off lots scramble. I've noticed a lot of equipment is gone


We returned a loader a week ago. Started hauling back a couple skids today.



LwnmwrMan22;1983455 said:


> This. At the moment, I have about 10 properties we can clean next week with just backpack blowers if it's too wet with the rider. A couple they won't care if we make a mark here and there.
> 
> My guys want to be back to consistent money. It snows, they get to work one day and then sit again. The properties next week are all per timers that pay when we are done, so I can put them to work, we can get paid and it's nothing off my back.
> 
> Then it's April, the lawn checks roll in and then shove that pedal to the floor (After April 20).


We are on our 3rd day of clean ups. It's dry and dusty. We actually could use the rain. The guys come back looking like they have been doing dry fall clean ups all day. You had more snow so maybe it's not as dry your way. Most sites I have been on I would not worry about running equipment. Might as well make money while we can.



NICHOLS LANDSCA;1983462 said:


> Gov. Dayton Announces Plans To Spend $1.9 Billion Budget Surplus
> 
> http://kstp.com/news/stories/s3738375.shtml?cat=1
> 
> (Sent from KSTP)
> 
> Spend $252 million to save students $290-1500 over the next two years. $145-750/yr in tuition? REALLY!?!? That's only for TWO years. The state is already subsidizing tuition. If you can't afford it you don't go. How much would tuition really be?


Think of all the new voters he is buying though.



SnowGuy73;1983530 said:


> I must be the only lawn donkey in my area that isn't doing clean ups.


Thought you were out?



CityGuy;1983553 said:


> Lot's of cities will be hiring soon.


I know of a couple hiring seasonal help.


----------



## Bill1090

I hate river rock. I hate river rock. I HATE RIVER ROCK! I CAFING HATE RIVER ROCK!!!!!! 



That is all. Carry on.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1983557 said:


> Fixed it......


Well I can't argue that.


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;1983558 said:


> We returned a loader a week ago. Started hauling back a couple skids today.
> 
> We are on our 3rd day of clean ups. It's dry and dusty. We actually could use the rain. The guys come back looking like they have been doing dry fall clean ups all day. You had more snow so maybe it's not as dry your way. Most sites I have been on I would not worry about running equipment. Might as well make money while we can.
> 
> Think of all the new voters he is buying though.
> 
> Thought you were out?
> 
> I know of a couple hiring seasonal help.


Lmcc site has a few postings but most don't pay jack.

But sometimes that's your way in.


----------



## CityGuy

94 ramp to 394 west ramp closed. Semi playing dead on its side.


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;1983559 said:


> I hate river rock. I hate river rock. I HATE RIVER ROCK! I CAFING HATE RIVER ROCK!!!!!!
> 
> That is all. Carry on.


How do you really feel about it?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;1983556 said:


> Last of the rule of 90 are coming due this year.


What ever that means


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1983559 said:


> I hate river rock. I hate river rock. I HATE RIVER ROCK! I CAFING HATE RIVER ROCK!!!!!!
> 
> That is all. Carry on.


It's better than the damn little pea rock that flies all over if you just look at it


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1983558 said:


> We returned a loader a week ago. Started hauling back a couple skids today.
> 
> We are on our 3rd day of clean ups. It's dry and dusty. We actually could use the rain. The guys come back looking like they have been doing dry fall clean ups all day. You had more snow so maybe it's not as dry your way. Most sites I have been on I would not worry about running equipment. Might as well make money while we can.
> 
> Think of all the new voters he is buying though.
> 
> Thought you were out?
> 
> I know of a couple hiring seasonal help.


Negative, my stuff is still in storage.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1983571 said:


> What ever that means


Age plus years of employment.


----------



## albhb3

jimslawnsnow;1983571 said:


> What ever that means


that's city union talk on how to screw people outta more money aka paid hour lunches


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1983571 said:


> What ever that means


Your age plus years of service equal 90. You can retire at that time No matter age as long as it equals 90.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

albhb3;1983578 said:


> that's city union talk on how to screw people outta more money aka paid hour lunches


Sad thing is they probably do more on lunch than the rest of the actual work day


----------



## CityGuy

Rule of 90 went away in 89. If you were in your golden. If not cant collect pention until 55 at the soonest.


----------



## djagusch

Rumor has it lwnmwrman has step foot into a dealership.

Odds of him buying one?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

djagusch;1983585 said:


> Rumor has it lwnmwrman has step foot into a dealership.
> 
> Odds of him buying one?


Or just one?


----------



## Green Grass

Greenery;1983518 said:


> Anyone interested in checking out a yard in Mound/Spring park out on enchanted island?
> 
> I would love to start servicing this area as its my old stomping grounds but it's just a bit too far away from any other work I have.


Yeah I have a bunch of work out that way.


----------



## Green Grass

djagusch;1983585 said:


> rumor has it lwnmwrman has step foot into a dealership.
> 
> Odds of him buying one?


100%.. ...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1983589 said:


> 100%.. ...


This... :waving:


----------



## albhb3

jimslawnsnow;1983586 said:


> Or just one?


whats he buying?


----------



## Doughboy12

albhb3;1983595 said:


> whats he buying?


That's like asking a woman what shoes she will ware tomorrow...:laughing::laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1983585 said:


> Rumor has it lwnmwrman has step foot into a dealership.
> 
> Odds of him buying one?


Zero....

Attm


----------



## ryde307

albhb3;1983595 said:


> whats he buying?


A Toy Hauler RV. IT is the combo of a truck, equipment hauler, and building all in one.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1983606 said:


> A Toy Hauler RV. IT is the combo of a truck, equipment hauler, and building all in one.


Oooohhhhhhhh......back to Craigslist.


----------



## ryde307

What happened to Bossplow?


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1983543 said:


> Unfortunately so.


It won't be so bad. I'm sure you will enjoy it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1983609 said:


> What happened to Bossplow?


He's already done $20,000 worth of work, laughing at the rest of us.


----------



## Bill1090

County is pre treating


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;1983621 said:


> County is pre treating


Seriously??


----------



## Camden

Bill1090;1983621 said:


> County is pre treating


Wait, what???


----------



## CityGuy

49° Sunny Breezy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1983621 said:


> County is pre treating


Probably just emptying the tanks.


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;1983621 said:


> County is pre treating


Could be watering for a sweeper?


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1983615 said:


> He's already done $20,000 worth of work, laughing at the rest of us.


I guess I'm laughing with him then.


----------



## qualitycut

Im a professional asphalter now sss if your looking to hire.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;1983638 said:


> Could be watering for a sweeper?


That's probably it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone know of a dump body with a removable headache rack besides Knapheide?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Does anyone know if there's restrictions as far as a plow driver for the state? Like diabetes? Where said person has had black outs? Not necessarily on the job, but in general?


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1983646 said:


> Anyone know of a dump body with a removable headache rack besides Knapheide?


The one on mine is removable, I believe it's a Monroe? I will check.


----------



## Greenery

ryde307;1983639 said:


> I guess I'm laughing with him then.


We are starting up on Monday. Thanks for the report on conditions earlier. My yard is still mushy but I'm sure we can find some stuff that's ready to go.

*edit I looked at the forecast and we have a 70,50,50,70% chance of precipitation starting Sunday so I guess we will see.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1983651 said:


> Does anyone know if there's restrictions as far as a plow driver for the state? Like diabetes? Where said person has had black outs? Not necessarily on the job, but in general?


I'm assuming if he can get a health card it's fine


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1983646 said:


> Anyone know of a dump body with a removable headache rack besides Knapheide?


Nope, I'm guessing the Knapheides are is because they come shipped without being attached so they can sleeve the supports when they assemble them


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1983657 said:


> I'm assuming if he can get a health card it's fine


This health cards are a joke though. Guy I know is legally blind in one eye and passes among other thing


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1983660 said:


> This health cards are a joke though. Guy I know is legally blind in one eye and passes among other thing


Yea and i had slightly high blood pressure and only get 1 year.


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;1983638 said:


> Could be watering for a sweeper?


Nope its only on bridges and corners. Not sure what they are thinking.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;1983665 said:


> Nope its only on bridges and corners. Not sure what they are thinking.


There probably under budget. Gotta spend it if they want it next year


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1983660 said:


> This health cards are a joke though. Guy I know is legally blind in one eye and passes among other thing


If you get the card your legal though. The doctor can put restrictions though I think


----------



## qualitycut

Half in to 1 inch of rain Tuesday


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1983643 said:


> Im a professional asphalter now sss if your looking to hire.


I'd have to break all the bad habits you formed today and retrain and I'm not sure its worth it.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1983678 said:


> I'd have to break all the bad habits you formed today and retrain and I'm not sure its worth it.


Ha i hoped off the roller after an hour because they where raking way to slow.

Fun doing something different once and a while


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1983660 said:


> This health cards are a joke though. Guy I know is legally blind in one eye and passes among other thing


I'm pretty sure you are not allowed to drive a commercial vehicle with only one working eye unless you get a waiver of some sort from the dmv.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1983681 said:


> Ha i hoped off the roller after an hour because they where raking way to slow.
> 
> Fun doing something different once and a while


I enjoy it.

You're off to a good start by not calling it Tar. I hate that. But only city employees and amatuers call it a rake. Its a LUTE. If you get that down you might have a future in this business.


----------



## mnlefty

SSS Inc.;1983689 said:


> I enjoy it.
> 
> You're off to a good start by not calling it Tar. I hate that. But only city employees guys call it a rake. Its a LUTE. If you get that down you might have a future in this business.


Wrong.. even some city guys and a lawn guy who worked seasonal 1 summer with the street department know it's a lute.

They do make nice rakes though when prepping black dirt for seed or sod.


----------



## SSS Inc.

mnlefty;1983691 said:


> Wrong.. even some city guys and a lawn guy who worked seasonal 1 summer with the street department know it's a lute.
> 
> They do make nice rakes though when prepping black dirt for seed or sod.


Well maybe the folks you hang with but not the ones I know.

I have one in my garage just for that purpose. It makes quick work of it.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1983689 said:


> I enjoy it.
> 
> You're off to a good start by not calling it Tar. I hate that. But only city employees and amatuers call it a rake. Its a LUTE. If you get that down you might have a future in this business.


Ha first thing this morning i called it a lute then by the end of the day and listening to everyone else call it rake i mist have started.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1983689 said:


> I enjoy it.
> 
> You're off to a good start by not calling it Tar. I hate that. But only city employees and amatuers call it a rake. Its a LUTE. If you get that down you might have a future in this business.


Hey hey hey.


----------



## qualitycut

I do have a landscape rake that looks darn near the same besides the one side has little triangles


----------



## Greenery

SSS Inc.;1983689 said:


> I enjoy it.
> 
> You're off to a good start by not calling it Tar. I hate that. But only city employees and amatuers call it a rake. Its a LUTE. If you get that down you might have a future in this business.


Wait, what?


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1983696 said:


> I do have a landscape rake that looks darn near the same besides the one side has little triangles


That's what I was thinking. I call them landscape rakes. They do look very similar.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1983696 said:


> I do have a landscape rake that looks darn near the same besides the one side has little triangles


Those are available as Lutes as well but they are use mostly by city guys. And no I'm not kidding.  You see way more of them used by street departments. I don't know why.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

mnlefty;1983691 said:


> Wrong.. even some city guys and a lawn guy who worked seasonal 1 summer with the street department know it's a lute.
> 
> They do make nice rakes though when prepping black dirt for seed or sod.


I've used them for years for dirt. People used to look at me like I was an idiot.


----------



## Greenery

Green Grass;1983587 said:


> Yeah I have a bunch of work out that way.


I'm going to go check it out to see how much work there actually is. If it's not worth my drive I will get you on touch with them.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1983685 said:


> I'm pretty sure you are not allowed to drive a commercial vehicle with only one working eye unless you get a waiver of some sort from the dmv.


he worked for a well know fence company around the metro and state. I am sure you know who they are. had him memorize the eye chart before hand. kinda like the movie space cowboys


----------



## Doughboy12

Sorry SSS but Ritchie Bros just put up their next auction on Facebook. March 24th.


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone going to fahey Saturday?


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;1983713 said:


> Anyone going to fahey Saturday?


Next Saturday


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1983713 said:


> Anyone going to fahey Saturday?


not sure..............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1983713 said:


> Anyone going to fahey Saturday?


Next Saturday? Or are you going alone?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

possibly going to be looking for a toro/olathe turf sweeper. anyone have one they might sell. it all depends one contract if I get it or not


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1983719 said:


> Next Saturday? Or are you going alone?


Yes next Saturday


----------



## CityGuy

Wild time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My guy that went off on me last fall after he got a new job just texted to see if he could have his job back.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1983740 said:


> My guy that went off on me last fall after he got a new job just texted to see if he could have his job back.


Go figure. Saw that coming


----------



## qualitycut

O my back is going to be sore tomorrow


----------



## Camden

Not sure which one of you talked about having a Firehouse sub earlier this week but I just had one for the first time ever and it was delicious. I almost turned around and got a second one but traffic was too bad. 

I got the Hook and Ladder with no tomato on white. Best sub I've had in a long time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1983744 said:


> O my back is going to be sore tomorrow


Time to call the gf and make amends.


----------



## Ranger620

Holy crap. I had a work day today (about a weeks worth). Sheetrock, mud tape from water damage. Frozen pipe. I'm friggin tired and my arms are sore. Guess I better hit the tread millThumbs Up. Not used to this working thing:laughing:


----------



## unit28

TKLAWN;1983155 said:


> Think you mean cliff?
> 
> Master of useless information.


With the decaying

it just means microbial activity is occurring

ground is alive and well


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1983689 said:


> I enjoy it.
> 
> You're off to a good start by not calling it Tar. I hate that. But only city employees and amatuers call it a rake. Its a LUTE. If you get that down you might have a future in this business.


Correct... It's a LUTE dang it!


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1983740 said:


> My guy that went off on me last fall after he got a new job just texted to see if he could have his job back.


You're scaling back

attm


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1983752 said:


> You're scaling back
> 
> attm


That's what I told him.


----------



## Ranger620

I need to get my horse pastures to thicken up this year. I have lots of clay so when the ground is dry its hard as a rock. On a soft day im gonna run an aerator over it to poke some holes then hit up spikes for some fertilizer. Anything else I should do?? Am I on the right track??? Not gonna do anything for another couple weeks till things start growing just wanna get ahead of the game. Good pasture means no hay during the summer


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1983740 said:


> My guy that went off on me last fall after he got a new job just texted to see if he could have his job back.


Tell him to piss up a rope......jmho


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;1983756 said:


> I need to get my horse pastures to thicken up this year. I have lots of clay so when the ground is dry its hard as a rock. On a soft day im gonna run an aerator over it to poke some holes then hit up spikes for some fertilizer. Anything else I should do?? Am I on the right track??? Not gonna do anything for another couple weeks till things start growing just wanna get ahead of the game. Good pasture means no hay during the summer


Core aerate and then spread pellets of gypsum. That'll help with the compaction. I'm not 100% sure on the application rate but the bags will probably have instructions.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;1983761 said:


> Core aerate and then spread pellets of gypsum. That'll help with the compaction. I'm not 100% sure on the application rate but the bags will probably have instructions.


Will this work for all compacted soil? Have a town home complaining about theirs getting rock hard. It's just one bigger area that was probably packed down years ago when they diverted the river and built the homes


----------



## CityGuy

Novak updated.


----------



## Camden

Gypsum is the only soil amendment that I learned about that fights compaction. There are probably other solutions available but gypsum is definitely the proven method that's been around the longest.


----------



## TKLAWN

CityGuy;1983767 said:


> Novak updated.


Worthless...........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;1983770 said:


> Worthless...........


Nothing new there!


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;1983765 said:


> Will this work for all compacted soil? Have a town home complaining about theirs getting rock hard. It's just one bigger area that was probably packed down years ago when they diverted the river and built the homes


Get out one of your big green machines with a sub-soiler and get at it!


----------



## TKLAWN

Ryde check your pm.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Cafe we are screwed!


----------



## Camden

Wild are in trouble.


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;1983761 said:


> Core aerate and then spread pellets of gypsum. That'll help with the compaction. I'm not 100% sure on the application rate but the bags will probably have instructions.


Do I have to core aerate?? I have a 4' wide roller with spikes on it. Will that work the same?? Since its so hard I was planning on doing it after a rain or water it. Really dont want to rent a machine for 5 acres but I guess I could


----------



## TKLAWN

What the hells going on out there!


----------



## Bill1090

Lse meteo is up to .95" for Monday.






At 30:1.


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;1983756 said:


> I need to get my horse pastures to thicken up this year. I have lots of clay so when the ground is dry its hard as a rock. On a soft day im gonna run an aerator over it to poke some holes then hit up spikes for some fertilizer. Anything else I should do?? Am I on the right track??? Not gonna do anything for another couple weeks till things start growing just wanna get ahead of the game. Good pasture means no hay during the summer


They call it top dressing. Fill the holes with sand. Keeps the holes "open" and let's the roots breath.

That's what they do on the golf courses.


----------



## Doughboy12

This things over. Calling it a shutout too.


----------



## TKLAWN

Doughboy12;1983783 said:


> They call it top dressing. Fill the holes with sand. Keeps the holes "open" and let's the roots breath.
> 
> That's what they do on the golf courses.


Yes, but they pull plugs out. The "spike" type aerators just push the ground in and don't really do much IMO.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1983782 said:


> Lse meteo is up to .95" for Monday.
> 
> At 30:1.


RST was at 6" then 3". Who knows where now


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1983779 said:


> Do I have to core aerate?? I have a 4' wide roller with spikes on it. Will that work the same?? Since its so hard I was planning on doing it after a rain or water it. Really dont want to rent a machine for 5 acres but I guess I could


I would do plugs over the spikes. You will get better results


----------



## CityGuy

Goal..................


----------



## Polarismalibu

Here we go come back time!!!


----------



## Ranger620

TKLAWN;1983785 said:


> Yes, but they pull plugs out. The "spike" type aerators just push the ground in and don't really do much IMO.


So I spose I should rent one. Thats a lot of yard for a little walk behind machine


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1983791 said:


> So I spose I should rent one. Thats a lot of yard for a little walk behind machine


You can rent a ride on

Doug's power in Blaine has them


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1983788 said:


> I would do plugs over the spikes. You will get better results


Got it. Thats two for three for plugs now.


----------



## Doughboy12

TKLAWN;1983785 said:


> Yes, but they pull plugs out. The "spike" type aerators just push the ground in and don't really do much IMO.


We were talking about "plug" aeration..............then he asked about spikes. 
Plugs and sand or gypsum. Never heard gypsum so I deffer to you all on that.


----------



## Doughboy12

Doughboy12;1983784 said:


> This things over. Calling it a shutout too.


Ahhhhh gotta love reverse psychology. :laughing:


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;1983783 said:


> They call it top dressing. Fill the holes with sand. Keeps the holes "open" and let's the roots breath.
> 
> That's what they do on the golf courses.


Sand and horses is no good. They end up eating sand and they cant pass it you have to feed them sand clear to help them pass it


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1983795 said:


> Ahhhhh gotta love reverse psychology. :laughing:


Don't speak to soon!!


----------



## TKLAWN

Ranger620;1983791 said:


> So I spose I should rent one. Thats a lot of yard for a little walk behind machine


Rent a ride on unit. I know some of the Exmark dealers around the metro rent them. I think like $200 for half day.

If you aerated 5 acres with a walk behind unit you wouldn't even be able to walk the next day.


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;1983791 said:


> So I spose I should rent one. Thats a lot of yard for a little walk behind machine


I have an acre and granted it isn't all lawn but a walk behind did it in an hour. Those things move faster than I can walk.


----------



## Polarismalibu

TKLAWN;1983798 said:


> Rent a ride on uni. I know some of the Exmark dealers around the metro rent them.
> 
> If you aerated 5 acres with a walk behind unit you wouldn't even be able to walk the next day.


He would still be working on it the next day!


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;1983796 said:


> Sand and horses is no good. They end up eating sand and they cant pass it you have to feed them sand clear to help them pass it


Oh. Sorry I didn't know that. Gypsum it is then.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1983800 said:


> He would still be working on it the next day!


No way. You have to jog to keep up with them if you open it up.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1983797 said:


> Don't speak to soon!!


Well at least it's not a shut out....which was more my concern...


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;1983783 said:


> They call it top dressing. Fill the holes with sand. Keeps the holes "open" and let's the roots breath.
> That's what they do on the golf courses.


Sand is used primarily to enhance drainage, not fight compaction (although it does help).



TKLAWN;1983785 said:


> Yes, but they pull plugs out. The "spike" type aerators just push the ground in and don't really do much IMO.


Agreed!



Ranger620;1983779 said:


> Do I have to core aerate?? I have a 4' wide roller with spikes on it. Will that work the same?? Since its so hard I was planning on doing it after a rain or water it. Really dont want to rent a machine for 5 acres but I guess I could


My old boss - professional groundskeeper for a Major League Baseball team for decades - always said that the #1 thing he would do for a lawn aside from water and fertilize is CORE AERATE. I've never forgotten that.



Polarismalibu;1983788 said:


> I would do plugs over the spikes. You will get better results


Agreed!



Ranger620;1983791 said:


> So I spose I should rent one. Thats a lot of yard for a little walk behind machine





Polarismalibu;1983792 said:


> You can rent a ride on
> 
> Doug's power in Blaine has them


This!



TKLAWN;1983798 said:


> Rent a ride on uni. I know some of the Exmark dealers around the metro rent them.
> 
> If you aerated 5 acres with a walk behind unit you wouldn't even be able to walk the next day.


No bs, we used to aerate the field in Baltimore with two walk-behind machines. It wasn't 5 acres but it was A LOT of area. It probably took 20 hours to do it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1983792 said:


> You can rent a ride on
> 
> Doug's power in Blaine has them


Or a tow behind


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1983711 said:


> Sorry SSS but Ritchie Bros just put up their next auction on Facebook. March 24th.


Not too many guys on here looking at Ritchie for stuff. I for one will be there. Thumbs Up


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1983807 said:


> Not too many guys on here looking at Ritchie for stuff. I for one will be there. Thumbs Up


I'll be in Florida so the plan is to be online that day. Which remind me, I gotta get my bid deposit in so thanks for bringing this up....


----------



## TKLAWN

Camden,

What would you say the benefits would be for aerating a resedential yard that has been "well" maintained?


----------



## Polarismalibu

That should have been tie game


----------



## Camden

TKLAWN;1983809 said:


> Camden,
> 
> What would you say the benefits would be for aerating a resedential yard that has been "well" maintained?


Enhance soil tilth which will in turn allow moisture penetration as well as nutrient availability.


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;1983805 said:


> Sand is used primarily to enhance drainage, not fight compaction (although it does help).


I won't argue with that. Bottom line is you got to add something or the holes will just close up and you are back where you started.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Crap!!!....


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1983803 said:


> Well at least it's not a shut out....which was more my concern...


I told you not to speak too soon lol


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;1983812 said:


> Enhance soil tilth which will in turn allow moisture penetration as well as nutrient availability.


And believe it or not....roots need to "breathe".


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;1983808 said:


> I'll be in Florida so the plan is to be online that day. Which remind me, I gotta get my bid deposit in so thanks for bringing this up....


No problem.......again, sorry SSS. :waving:


----------



## Ranger620

Got it guys. I will check the dealer in Corcoran to see if they have one to ride on. Otherwise I can just do the walk behind if I have to. Then I'll put down the gypson I thought spikes said something about that last year. Is it spendy stuff? Last year I seeded and fertilized 3 times. Seed didn't take but Lano talked me into the brillion seeder and it just laid the seed on top. Wish I would have got the slit seeder. I may do it again we'll see


----------



## Polarismalibu

Anyone watching the shots on goal count. Whoever is doing it is marking the wrong one


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1983817 said:


> No problem.......again, sorry SSS. :waving:


Everybody knows the big auctions. Its the little obscure ones I like to keep to myself. payup


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sprinkles in Shakopee.


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;1983792 said:


> You can rent a ride on
> 
> Doug's power in Blaine has them


I believe Lano in Loretto also has one.


----------



## Ranger620

SnowGuy73;1983821 said:


> Sprinkles in Shakopee.


Was here to in corcoran when I came back from DQ


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1983822 said:


> I believe Lano in Loretto also has one.


Oh yeah your right. I always forget there a toro dealer


----------



## Ranger620

Greenery;1983822 said:


> I believe Lano in Loretto also has one.


Perfect almost forgot about them their only a few miles from my houseThumbs Up


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;1983824 said:


> Was here to in corcoran when I came back from DQ


Mmmmmmmmmmm. DQ .... Or Cold Stone.

No need to sit through the rest of the cafe...


----------



## Doughboy12

Well this is bad for the Wild. They were getting some momentum. Now they will slow it down and cafe it up.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1983829 said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmm. DQ .... Or Cold Stone.
> 
> No need to sit through the rest of the cafe...


I'm not sure your reverse psychology is going to work this time


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;1983829 said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmm. DQ .... Or Cold Stone.
> 
> No need to sit through the rest of the cafe...


Yup It was good. I had an M & M blizzard just in case you were wondering


----------



## Polarismalibu

Goal!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Goal..................


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;1983833 said:


> Yup It was good. I had an M & M blizzard just in case you were wondering


Heath bar is my go to......goal


----------



## SSS Inc.

goalllllllllllll


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy don't say anything this time!!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Sprinkles in Blaine


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1983837 said:


> goalllllllllllll


Dang it now I may as well fast forward. I paused when I went to DQ. My tv Is at 7:39 in the third


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1983838 said:


> Doughboy don't say anything this time!!


Wait, what......? I'm on my way to .... Oh nothing.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnMwr did you end up with a new truck yet?


----------



## TKLAWN

Hell of a play by Spurgeon!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1983842 said:


> Wait, what......? I'm on my way to .... Oh nothing.


Can't let you speak to soon again. You better hurry dq closes soon


----------



## Ranger620

Bill1090;1983843 said:


> LwnMwr did you end up with a new truck yet?


He hasnt been around the last few pages maybe he's signing papers


----------



## Doughboy12

TKLAWN;1983844 said:


> Hell of a play by Spurgeon!


Looked like him and Vanek were playing badminton.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;1983843 said:


> LwnMwr did you end up with a new truck yet?


Guessing not. There is a picture rule around here. I never saw a picture


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goalllllll!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

I scored a Colt M45 tonight. It's the new pistol for the Marines. Way hard to find for a realistic price.


----------



## Camden

Let's hear some predictions...

As much as it kills me, I think the Wild lose this one.


----------



## Ranger620

Goal!!!! by spurgen.... Wait you guys already know that


----------



## ryde307

TKLAWN;1983809 said:


> Camden,
> 
> What would you say the benefits would be for aerating a resedential yard that has been "well" maintained?


It helps to uncompact soil and redistribute nutrients. This is why people should not clean up the plugs. Also do it in the fall. Spring promotes weed growth.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1983832 said:


> I'm not sure your reverse psychology is going to work this time


And yet it did....:laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1983836 said:


> Heath bar is my go to......goal


Heath, oreo cheesequake or reeses cup. Its just my winter weight, dont judge


----------



## Polarismalibu

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1983850 said:


> I scored a Colt M45 tonight. It's the new pistol for the Marines. Way hard to find for a realistic price.


$1600-1800 from what I have seen. I really want one.

Did you get the sand tan color?


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;1983846 said:


> He hasnt been around the last few pages maybe he's signing papers


That's what I was thinking.

Or on his way down to Kansas to be there when they open.


----------



## Doughboy12

Vanek got him in the seeds as they came off the boards!!! Love it.


----------



## Bill1090

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1983850 said:


> I scored a Colt M45 tonight. It's the new pistol for the Marines. Way hard to find for a realistic price.


Nice!......


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;1983859 said:


> That's what I was thinking.
> 
> Or on his way down to Kansas to be there when they open.


Or sleeping because he wore himself out mentally


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1983848 said:


> Guessing not. There is a picture rule around here. I never saw a picture


I didnt obey the rules but it is a dodge.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1983857 said:


> Heath, oreo cheesequake or reeses cup. Its just my winter weight, dont judge


This.....and they don't call it PotBelly's for nothing. 
Oh and my winter weight is from the winter of like 97-98....:laughing:


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1983865 said:


> I didnt obey the rules but it is a dodge.


That's just cuz your embarrassed it's ok we will let that one slide.


----------



## TKLAWN

ryde307;1983855 said:


> It helps to uncompact soil and redistribute nutrients. This is why people should not clean up the plugs. Also do it in the fall. Spring promotes weed growth.


Agreed....

I thinks hard to sell to customers because you don't see the results like you would with fert/squirt.


----------



## qualitycut

Thought they were going to pull that off.


----------



## Polarismalibu

They didn't even try to get back onside they just gave up.

I thought they were gonna get the tie


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1983868 said:


> That's just cuz your embarrassed it's ok we will let that one slide.


Been driving it. Without a paper bag too


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone got a lead on where I can find mowers like this??


----------



## Ranger620

ryde307;1983855 said:


> It helps to uncompact soil and redistribute nutrients. This is why people should not clean up the plugs. Also do it in the fall. Spring promotes weed growth.


So now I shouldnt do it this spring?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1983843 said:


> LwnMwr did you end up with a new truck yet?


No, trying to figure stuff out.


----------



## Doughboy12

Beat by a Super Star....for the first time by him?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1983873 said:


> Anyone got a lead on where I can find mowers like this??


You want to many things!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1983876 said:


> Beat by a Super Star....for the first time by him?


First time they have won a game in that building


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1983875 said:


> No, trying to figure stuff out.


Whites in hot.....colors in cold.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1983791 said:


> So I spose I should rent one. Thats a lot of yard for a little walk behind machine


Just go to A-1 and say you want to demo a ride on! Thumbs Up


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1983873 said:


> Anyone got a lead on where I can find mowers like this??


Scharbers usually has one or two every year. The ones I see are double mowers not triple. I bet triples gonna be hard to find used.


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1983880 said:


> Just go to A-1 and say you want to demo a ride on! Thumbs Up


I was gonna see if they rent them tony knows I dont do lawns so a demo might be a stretch. Guess I could fib


----------



## Doughboy12

Oh, Rack Shack ribs was what's for dinner.


----------



## Greenery

Ranger620;1983874 said:


> So now I shouldnt do it this spring?


I've read a few articles stating that it has a negligible effect on weed growth when done in the spring. I still do all of mine in the fall.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;1983843 said:


> LwnMwr did you end up with a new truck yet?


Must have... He never texted me back earlier today... :waving:


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1983874 said:


> So now I shouldnt do it this spring?


Do you care if there are weeds in your pasture? Isnt it just for horse food.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1983882 said:


> I was gonna see if they rent them tony knows I dont do lawns so a demo might be a stretch. Guess I could fib


Haha... just tell Tony to rent it to you for a case...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1983873 said:


> Anyone got a lead on where I can find mowers like this??


Now THAT is production...


----------



## Doughboy12

Is that a new rock on pastie whites hand?





I have to admit she isn't looking to bad tonight.


----------



## Ranger620

Lawn try one of these
http://www.ironsearch.com/Mower-Flail/Arts-Way/240C/2541582/Detail.aspx?SK=FLMOW------pa&LP=3


----------



## Camden

TKLAWN;1983869 said:


> Agreed....
> 
> I thinks hard to sell to customers because you don't see the results like you would with fert/squirt.


Explain to your customers that every professional baseball field with natural turf aerates, every single golf course aerates...I don't know if there's a single example of manicured turf that does not make use of aeration.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1983880 said:


> Just go to A-1 and say you want to demo a ride on! Thumbs Up


This was going to be my suggestion.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1983873 said:


> Anyone got a lead on where I can find mowers like this??


Government auction.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1983891 said:


> Lawn try one of these
> http://www.ironsearch.com/Mower-Flail/Arts-Way/240C/2541582/Detail.aspx?SK=FLMOW------pa&LP=3


No way to transport.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1983886 said:


> Do you care if there are weeds in your pasture? Isnt it just for horse food.


Im gonna do it in the spring then again in the fall. I do care if theres weeds horses are picky they dont eat weeds. I let the paddock grow to 8"-12" then put the horses on it. When they get that one down I rotate. When I take them off I mow it a few times to keep the length the same through out the paddock as some spots grow faster. By mowing it helps the grass beat the weeds out. I have weeds but every year its getting better. I was spraying the weeds but I found out the spray kills some oth the grasses I planted.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1983885 said:


> Must have... He never texted me back earlier today... :waving:


Sorry CB, been all over the board today.

If you still have that in a month or so, I'd look at it. Put it on CL and see if you can move it.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1983895 said:


> No way to transport.


They make trailers for them but then you nedd two trucks one for the tractor and one for the mower.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

One in Rogers.... but $48000 for a 4000 hour machine...


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1983895 said:


> No way to transport.


Here you go they'll set you up

http://diamondmowers.com/mowers/flail-mowers/triple-gang-mowers/
I'm not a fan of diamond


----------



## Camden

Did you bid on the landfill mowing job? Bids are due tomorrow.

If you get it I'll do some for you. I'll even do the ones way up north since I'll be there anyway.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1983900 said:


> One in Rogers.... but $48000 for a 4000 hour machine...


Looks like a Hennepin County machine.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1983898 said:


> Sorry CB, been all over the board today.
> 
> If you still have that in a month or so, I'd look at it. Put it on CL and see if you can move it.


It's all good brother... we pulled equipment out today and I went "Oh yeah..."


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1983904 said:


> Looks like a Hennepin County machine.


I was going to say state.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1983902 said:


> Did you bid on the landfill mowing job? Bids are due tomorrow.
> 
> If you get it I'll do some for you. I'll even do the ones way up north since I'll be there anyway.


Possibly.

Maybe not.


----------



## Ranger620

Lawn for what you need you should go the triple 15-16' brush hog. It will cut your time down it doesnt do as nice of a job. You also need to consider weight Brush hog will be a third of the weight. If you buy a 4500 it wont tow it. Look into brush hogs. Plus a triple you would need a bigger tractor. Maybe you already no this


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1983906 said:


> I was going to say state.


Pretty sure it's county by the rotating light rather than strobe.


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;1983904 said:


> Looks like a Hennepin County machine.


You cant tow these behind a Pickup truck though now you need to buy a semi


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1983898 said:


> Sorry CB, been all over the board today.
> 
> If you still have that in a month or so, I'd look at it. Put it on CL and see if you can move it.


O geez what else you trying to buy


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;1983909 said:


> Pretty sure it's county by the rotating light rather than strobe.


They come with that from the factory.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Polarismalibu;1983858 said:


> $1600-1800 from what I have seen. I really want one.
> 
> Did you get the sand tan color?


They only come tan.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.bushhog.com/catalog/rota...flex-wing//2820-flex-wing-rotary-cutter/#tabs


----------



## Ranger620

Maybe try this route

http://www.tiger-mowers.com/rotary_mowers/twin_rotary/tm_series


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1983914 said:


> http://www.bushhog.com/catalog/rota...flex-wing//2820-flex-wing-rotary-cutter/#tabs


Minimum Hp Is 90hp you may need to go smaller say 16'

Flail mower you can run 2-3 mph with this style you can run 6-7 mph


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1983916 said:


> Minimum Hp Is 90hp you may need to go smaller say 16'
> 
> Flail mower you can run 2-3 mph with this style you can run 6-7 mph


Or trade my bigger tractor in and upgrade.

Problem is, now I'm into a 4500 with a 5th wheel trailer.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NOW I'm onto something......
http://www.tiger-mowers.com/remote_control_mowers/prowler


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1983918 said:


> NOW I'm onto something......
> http://www.tiger-mowers.com/remote_control_mowers/prowler


That looks fun to run. ......


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1983918 said:


> NOW I'm onto something......
> http://www.tiger-mowers.com/remote_control_mowers/prowler


Saw that when I went to their site. Sit in the truck cab with air heck bring the kid tell em its a video game:laughing:


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1983911 said:


> O geez what else you trying to buy


It's peanuts compared to everything else he's thinking... Tiny, tiny peanuts...


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1983919 said:


> That looks fun to run. ......


You can get remote controlled Bobcats. I always thought that would be fun.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1983907 said:


> Possibly.
> 
> Maybe not.


Huh? 

That's it, I'm submitting a bid too.


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;1983924 said:


> Huh?
> 
> That's it, I'm submitting a bid too.


I'll rent my tractor out. Can come with or with out an operator. It does nothing all summer. Sometimes I take it to get the mail


----------



## Ranger620

One more page for 7000. Right now


----------



## cbservicesllc

Now......?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Or now........?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1983926 said:


> One more page for 7000. Right now


That's a lot of pages of nothing.


----------



## cbservicesllc

This time.... BOOM!

Edit: Dang you SSS!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

JohnDee has snow all over MN a couple of different days next week. 

2-6" possible just nort of me.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1983929 said:


> That's a lot of pages of nothing.


Ahhh what else we got to do


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1983930 said:


> This time.... BOOM!
> 
> Edit: Dang you SSS!


Sorry,

I'm bound to get one once in awhile. I am responsible for 1 out of every 13 posts in this thread. :laughing:


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1983931 said:


> JohnDee has snow all over MN a couple of different days next week.
> 
> 2-6" possible just nort of me.


We should get snow. I havent mounted the new plow on the truck yet. Doing my part to help the snow lovers out


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;1983925 said:


> I'll rent my tractor out. Can come with or with out an operator. It does nothing all summer. Sometimes I take it to get the mail


It's too late now but we should've talked sooner. The 3 yr contractor for mowing landfills is on the MN site right now. $140k is the projected cost and I think I read it's for maintaining roughly 600 acres all across the state (mowed twice so really 1200 acres). $140k is too low IMO.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1983935 said:


> It's too late now but we should've talked sooner. The 3 yr contractor for mowing landfills is on the MN site right now. $140k is the projected cost and I think I read it's for maintaining roughly 600 acres all across the state (mowed twice so really 1200 acres). $140k is too low IMO.


Those aren't correct numbers.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I know you all are huge basketball fans. There is another upset brewing between Woffaord and Arkansas.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1983936 said:


> Those aren't correct numbers.


Okay...what are they? I was going from memory as I read the solicitation several weeks ago.

Edit: Now I gotta look...thanks a lot


----------



## Ranger620

Here you go lawn
http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/grq/4935120316.html


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1983939 said:


> Here you go lawn
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/grq/4935120316.html


A little paint and that thing would be sweet.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1983938 said:


> Okay...what are they? I was going from memory as I read the solicitation several weeks ago.
> 
> Edit: Now I gotta look...thanks a lot


You won't find them.

edit **** you'll find numbers. Those aren't the real numbers.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Where are the real numbers hiding??????? I can't take the suspense.


----------



## Ranger620

How many acres are we talking about?


----------



## Camden

>>>The estimated total dollar value of the Contract for one year is $140,000.00. However, this shall not be construed as the minimum or maximum amount.<<<

Okay so I had the dollar amount right but I was way off on the acres. It's 1836.5 (total footprint acres  )


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1983948 said:


> Where are the real numbers hiding??????? I can't take the suspense.


They're right here: http://www.mmd.admin.state.mn.us/process/admin/openpdf2.asp


----------



## NorthernProServ

TKLAWN;1983798 said:


> Rent a ride on unit. I know some of the Exmark dealers around the metro rent them. I think like $200 for half day.
> 
> If you aerated 5 acres with a walk behind unit you wouldn't even be able to walk the next day.


I got a turnaer 6 with the sulky, it moves And is great for commercial lots and bigger residential.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1983951 said:


> >>>The estimated total dollar value of the Contract for one year is $140,000.00. However, this shall not be construed as the minimum or maximum amount.<<<
> 
> Okay so I had the dollar amount right but I was way off on the acres. It's 1836.5 (total footprint acres  )


How often does it have to be mowed??


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1983954 said:


> How often does it have to be mowed??


Twice a year! $140k is crazy low.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1983952 said:


> They're right here: http://www.mmd.admin.state.mn.us/process/admin/openpdf2.asp


I've been denied access.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

F'n ********. No wonder SnoFarmer thinks you're an ass.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1983959 said:


> F'n ********. No wonder SnoFarmer thinks you're an ass.


LOL! Sorry. I responded to your PM.

Nothing to see here, move along.



(BTW - This is your fault for giving me such a jack-wagon response when I asked if you were bidding!)


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1983953 said:


> I got a turnaer 6 with the sulky, it moves And is great for commercial lots and bigger residential.


Never been able to get a first hand account before... good to know!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1983955 said:


> Twice a year! $140k is crazy low.


A lot of State projects are estimated way low.....at least the ones I look at. Their number means nothing.

That is a ton of Acreage.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1983959 said:


> F'n ********. No wonder SnoFarmer thinks you're an ass.


Are you worried people are going to bid on it? If that's the case I wouldn't be too worried.


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;1983952 said:


> They're right here: http://www.mmd.admin.state.mn.us/process/admin/openpdf2.asp


I cant get in I dont have permission. Must need a slip from my parents


----------



## SSS Inc.

I'm telling ya.....heck of a basketball game on TNT.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1983961 said:


> LOL! Sorry. I responded to your PM.
> 
> Nothing to see here, move along.
> 
> 
> 
> (BTW - This is your fault for giving me such a jack-wagon response when I asked if you were bidding!)


Thumbs Up :waving:


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1983968 said:


> I'm telling ya.....heck of a basketball game on TNT.


I'm watching. Arkansas just took control.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1983970 said:


> I'm watching. Arkansas just took control.


Yeah they did. I hoping for a thrilling ending.

Edit: It was exciting but.......I wanted more.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS - look at your PMs

I have a parking lot for you.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1983971 said:


> Yeah they did. I hoping for a thrilling ending.
> 
> Edit: It was exciting but.......I wanted more.


Me too. Woffard had good looks at the tying basket.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1983973 said:


> SSS - look at your PMs
> 
> I have a parking lot for you.


I have no pms. I'm in a holding pattern...............................^.............^......^............^...........^........^


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1983973 said:


> SSS - look at your PMs
> 
> I have a parking lot for you.


My feelings are still hurt over the SF comment. :crying:


----------



## Drakeslayer

So did Adrian really go to New England? What did we get?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1983978 said:


> So did Adrian really go to New England? What did we get?


Wait what????


----------



## Ranger620

Heres a 12' cut :laughing:

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/grq/4934914461.html


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1983979 said:


> Wait what????


Ya wait What?? we better have got something for him.


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;1983978 said:


> So did Adrian really go to New England? What did we get?


Where are you hearing this? There's nothing on ESPN or Twitter.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;1983978 said:


> So did Adrian really go to New England? What did we get?


Rumors...... didn't happen.


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;1983983 said:


> Where are you hearing this? There's nothing on ESPN or Twitter.


Vikes official site says they wont release him


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.rantsports.com/nfl/2015/...e-consideration-for-adaptable-bill-belichick/


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1983986 said:


> Vikes official site says they wont release him


They wont release him. Nothing about not trading him.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;1983978 said:


> So did Adrian really go to New England? What did we get?


He's not going anywhere...


----------



## Drakeslayer

Camden;1983983 said:


> Where are you hearing this? There's nothing on ESPN or Twitter.


Not sure as I dont watch ESPN or Twitter. Must be facebook.


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1983991 said:


> He's not going anywhere...


Ya the last paragraph from that article Time will tell. He only has a few years left before he's done. His knees will go in the next five years. We had a decent run team with out him last year. He is one of the best but getting old but i'd still take him here if he'll play for us

The Patriots acquiring Peterson seems like a long shot to happen at this point. It just hasn't been Belichick's way to pay big for a dominant running back. However, a marriage between Peterson and the Patriots could not only reinvigorate the running back's career, but also extend New England's run of dominance for years to come.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1983987 said:


> http://www.rantsports.com/nfl/2015/...e-consideration-for-adaptable-bill-belichick/


This is where I read it. Back to basketball boys!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Nobody is mentioning the latest NAM is up to 3" for Monday?


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1983996 said:


> Nobody is mentioning the latest NAM is up to 3" for Monday?


For mpls or up by you?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

m
p
l
s


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1983996 said:


> Nobody is mentioning the latest NAM is up to 3" for Monday?


No, because that's the older NAM. Check again. All I know is next week should feel more like March which is fine by me. Baby steps........


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1984000 said:


> No, because that's the older NAM. Check again. All I know is next week should feel more like March which is fine by me. Baby steps........


"Transitions"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1984000 said:


> No, because that's the older NAM. Check again. All I know is next week should feel more like March which is fine by me. Baby steps........


Yeah, I don't need to work full time yet.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1984004 said:


> Yeah, I don't need to work full time yet.


Work. What is this word you speak of? I did some today now I'm gonna be sore for a few days


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2015...h-fury-after-school-recites-pledge-in-arabic/

I'm just going to put this here and go outside to cool off


----------



## Polarismalibu

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1984012 said:


> http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2015...h-fury-after-school-recites-pledge-in-arabic/
> 
> I'm just going to put this here and go outside to cool off


That is way cafed up! I try really hard to keep my mouth shut when I see things like that.

Same with the race issue with cops shooting armed people and them claiming there not treated the same as a armed white person. Hard to keep my mouth shut.


----------



## Bill1090

40* mostly clear.


----------



## SnowGuy73

34° breeze clear.


----------



## Bill1090

First day of spring today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Up to 60% of snow Sunday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Marler says slushy accumulation.


----------



## CityGuy

31° clear.


----------



## CityGuy

I swear. Can anything else go wrong this week? It's not like my plate isn't already full.
Father in law has been having these stroke like episodes for a few months. Doctor can't find anything wrong. Recommend he se a neurologist. Couldn't get in to see one until may. Time before this his heart stopped, got him back. This morning he ran a stop sign and a light then crashed into a pole. Totalled the suburu. Called my mother in law to ask how to call 911. Medics checked him out and he's fine.
Guess I need to call dmv and get a license revoked. This is going to go over well.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1984036 said:


> Up to 60% of snow Sunday.


Bring it.......


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1983996 said:


> Nobody is mentioning the latest NAM is up to 3" for Monday?


Cauae who cares, ely got 3 inches and was gone in a couple hours


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS has me at 1-2" Sunday night.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1984057 said:


> NWS has me at 1-2" Sunday night.


Same here, low of 27. 
It could get icy.


----------



## NorthernProServ

TKLAWN;1984066 said:


> Same here, low of 27.
> It could get icy.


Time to bust out the salter................maybe.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak updated.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My guys are rolling. We'll see what work gets done next week.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1984075 said:


> Novak updated.


He sure seems to think it's going to snow. Nws says 1-3 sunday night, 60% chance.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I have less than half for Sunday and 1-2 Sunday night


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1984048 said:


> I swear. Can anything else go wrong this week? It's not like my plate isn't already full.
> Father in law has been having these stroke like episodes for a few months. Doctor can't find anything wrong. Recommend he se a neurologist. Couldn't get in to see one until may. Time before this his heart stopped, got him back. This morning he ran a stop sign and a light then crashed into a pole. Totalled the suburu. Called my mother in law to ask how to call 911. Medics checked him out and he's fine.
> Guess I need to call dmv and get a license revoked. This is going to go over well.


Sorry to hear that............time to find a new doctor though.


----------



## CityGuy

31° hazzy out


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1984089 said:


> Sorry to hear that............time to find a new doctor though.


Shortage of neurologists in Brainerd area I guess. He's to stubborn to get refered down to the cities.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Just saw Crystal still has wings and front blades still on 
: O


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ;1984096 said:


> Just saw Crystal still has wings and front blades still on
> : O


So do we out here in the country. Won't come off until may 1.


----------



## NorthernProServ

CityGuy;1984098 said:


> So do we out here in the country. Won't come off until may 1.


How long does it take to do one truck ?


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1984094 said:


> Shortage of neurologists in Brainerd area I guess. He's to stubborn to get refered down to the cities.


Well I don't know your situation and it is easy for me to sit here and tell you what to do so take this for what it is worth...

Now might be a good time to put the fear of God into him with the "near death" talk and grandchild on the way.

Use the "you do want to watch your grandchild grow up don't you" line....

Good Luck.


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1984106 said:


> Well I don't know your situation and it is easy for me to sit here and tell you what to do so take this for what it is worth...
> 
> Now might be a good time to put the fear of God into him with the "near death" talk and grandchild on the way.
> 
> Use the "you do want to watch your grandchild grow up don't you" line....
> 
> Good Luck.


I'm going with you won't be able to hold your granddaughter because I can't risk you having an episode and dropping her. I am hoping that will work.


----------



## CityGuy

And this is why we should start the kettle before we leave the shop while it's warm. Now we have to wait for a torch. Old timer did it his way, now we sit. Had we started like I was told to do we would be working.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;1984109 said:


> And this is why we should start the kettle before we leave the shop while it's warm. Now we have to wait for a torch. Old timer did it his way, now we sit. Had we started like I was told to do we would be working.


Them old timers can be annoying


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1984110 said:


> Them old timers can be annoying


And I'm caught in the middle. Boss told me one way and this guy has his way. In a lose, lose situation.


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1984108 said:


> I'm going with you won't be able to hold your granddaughter because I can't risk you having an episode and dropping her. I am hoping that will work.


Now that's just being cruel. Let's say he switches doctors and he has a problem that's not correctable. Then what? Not going to let him hold the baby while sitting on the couch or something? That's blaming him for something that's out of his control. Dealing with his driving, switching doctors etc. makes sense. But I would skip the threat of not holding his grandchild. I for see major tension forming between you two with that one.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;1984111 said:


> And I'm caught in the middle. Boss told me one way and this guy has his way. In a lose, lose situation.


That's part of a new job. Especially in a setting like yours


----------



## djagusch

SSS Inc.;1984112 said:


> Now that's just being cruel. Let's say he switches doctors and he has a problem that's not correctable. Then what? Not going to let him hold the baby while sitting on the couch or something? That's blaming him for something that's out of his control. Dealing with his driving, switching doctors etc. makes sense. But I would skip the threat of not holding his grandchild. I for see major tension forming between you two with that one.


I would agree my dad who's 76 or so only holds the kid on the couch for short periods. He shakes so bad from smoking and drinking. He made that call on his own though.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

With all the stuff going on in the world I feel something brewing that's going to change the world as we know it. Am I the only one that feels this way?


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1984096 said:


> Just saw Crystal still has wings and front blades still on
> : O


MG took all theirs off... WE'RE SCREWED!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1984112 said:


> Now that's just being cruel. Let's say he switches doctors and he has a problem that's not correctable. Then what? Not going to let him hold the baby while sitting on the couch or something? That's blaming him for something that's out of his control. Dealing with his driving, switching doctors etc. makes sense. But I would skip the threat of not holding his grandchild. I for see major tension forming between you two with that one.


Agreed... Go with the "We really want our daughter to grow up knowing her grandpa route..."

My mom has a lot of issues with Diabetes and now Cancer treatments... I had to day the same thing to her about my kids because she wasnt monitoring her sugars close enough...


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1984121 said:


> With all the stuff going on in the world I feel something brewing that's going to change the world as we know it. Am I the only one that feels this way?


In the Country or the World? I would agree... Especially on a Country level... Going back 100's of 1000's of years it's pretty well set that an empire lasts around 200-250 years...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1984125 said:


> In the Country or the World? I would agree... Especially on a Country level... Going back 100's of 1000's of years it's pretty well set that an empire lasts around 200-250 years...


Country, but being that we are kinda the leader, it'll change the world as we know it. Makes me sick to think about it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS -

PM on another parking lot.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS -

Your back better?


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1984127 said:


> Country, but being that we are kinda the leader, it'll change the world as we know it. Makes me sick to think about it


Yep... with President moron at the helm...


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1984112 said:


> Now that's just being cruel. Let's say he switches doctors and he has a problem that's not correctable. Then what? Not going to let him hold the baby while sitting on the couch or something? That's blaming him for something that's out of his control. Dealing with his driving, switching doctors etc. makes sense. But I would skip the threat of not holding his grandchild. I for see major tension forming between you two with that one.


Let me correct. Standing up, walking, and such. Sitting on the couch, chair will be ok.


----------



## qualitycut

1-3 isnt going to do anything


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

cbservicesllc;1984133 said:


> Yep... with President moron at the helm...


But he said ISIL isn't a credible threat. So nothing will happen right???


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;1984139 said:


> Let me correct. Standing up, walking, and such. Sitting on the couch, chair will be ok.


I just worry with the heart stopping last time and the time before going into essentially an epileptic siezure what could happen.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1984123 said:


> MG took all theirs off... WE'RE SCREWED!


They don't do a good job anyway. You wouldn't even notice the difference I bet


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1984149 said:


> I just worry with the heart stopping last time and the time before going into essentially an epileptic siezure what could happen.


Definitely got to switch doctors for sure. Good luck hope it all works out


----------



## qualitycut

Seen on the news the city only does 4 tons of asphalt patching a day, that true?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1984156 said:


> Seen on the news the city only does 4 tons of asphalt patching a day, that true?


They are Union.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1984156 said:


> Seen on the news the city only does 4 tons of asphalt patching a day, that true?


Too many factors. Need more info. How many guys, type and size of truck or trailer, etc..


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1984156 said:


> Seen on the news the city only does 4 tons of asphalt patching a day, that true?


2 guys working 8 standing abound. 4 tons seems high lol


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Polarismalibu;1984161 said:


> 2 guys working 8 standing abound. 4 tons seems high lol


And 6 sign and crash trucks

BTW rain will start in 27 minutes


----------



## CityGuy

Drizzling in Buffalo.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1984156 said:


> Seen on the news the city only does 4 tons of asphalt patching a day, that true?


Wow. That's sad. One guy could do that in a couple hours. I know because I've done it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1984133 said:


> Yep... with President moron at the helm...


He doesn't help, but there's so many idiot cry babies.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1984131 said:


> SSS -
> 
> Your back better?


No. Getting there faster than I thought though. Out if fear I haven't washed my hands for a week


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1984167 said:


> Wow. That's sad. One guy could do that in a couple hours. I know because I've done it.


Private vs union/city/county worker


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1984170 said:


> No. Getting there faster than I thought though. Out if fear I haven't washed my hands for a week


Eeewwwww...........


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1984170 said:


> No. Getting there faster than I thought though. Out if fear I haven't washed my hands for a week


clean hands matter!!! :laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1984175 said:


> clean hands matter!!! :laughing:


You should organize a march or rally somewhere. You seem very passionate about clean hands.


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;1984161 said:


> 2 guys working 8 standing abound. 4 tons seems high lol


That's what I was thinking. They don't want to fill up the hot box more than once so they make sure to work just slow enough so that it'll last the entire day.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;1984184 said:


> That's what I was thinking. They don't want to fill up the hot box more than once so they make sure to work just slow enough so that it'll last the entire day.


Not only that but save enough work for the rest of the year


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1984184 said:


> That's what I was thinking. They don't want to fill up the hot box more than once so they make sure to work just slow enough so that it'll last the entire day.


That sounds about right


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1984170 said:


> No. Getting there faster than I thought though. Out if fear I haven't washed my hands for a week


Guarantee you don't get the flu this winter.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1984200 said:


> Guarantee you don't get the flu this winter.


This.......Thumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

Pics of my new truck later. They just got here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;1984209 said:


> Pics of my new truck later. They just got here.


More like Green Grass' new truck. You're just the operator.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

After doing some serious due diligence, knowing what I know, there's very little money to be made.

6 - 7 decent smallish - mid sized landscape projects would be just as much profit, and I don't have to spend another $80-125k to get it.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1984209 said:


> Pics of my new truck later. They just got here.


How does a new guy get a new truck??? Sleeping with the boss? :laughing:


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1984211 said:


> More like Green Grass' new truck. You're just the operator.


Green grass new truck is going to take out his own mailbox.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1984211 said:


> More like Green Grass' new truck. You're just the operator.


I think we split it he pays his taxes I think.


----------



## CityGuy

49° partly sunny 
Feels like 55°


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1984175 said:


> clean hands matter!!! :laughing:


Use more tp you won't have that problem.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh, and the tractor in Rogers with the flail mowers was a Hennepin County mower.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1984213 said:


> After doing some serious due diligence, knowing what I know, there's very little money to be made.
> 
> 6 - 7 decent smallish - mid sized landscape projects would be just as much profit, and I don't have to spend another $80-125k to get it.


I think that was a smart move.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1984216 said:


> I think we split it he pays his taxes I think.


K, then you get to ride shotgun?


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1984211 said:


> More like Green Grass' new truck. You're just the operator.


Hey I paid for the tire. Live out here too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1984215 said:


> Green grass new truck is going to take out his own mailbox.


:laughing: isn't that the pits?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1984214 said:


> How does a new guy get a new truck??? Sleeping with the boss? :laughing:


New trucks start on night shift. They are also day spares.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;1984222 said:


> Hey I paid for the tire. Live out here too.


K, like I said, make sure GG gets to ride shotgun.


----------



## CityGuy

Greenery;1984215 said:


> Green grass new truck is going to take out his own mailbox.


This.....

Along with a 4 foot berm at the end of his drive.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1984216 said:


> I think we split it he pays his taxes I think.


Possibly....


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1984219 said:


> Oh, and the tractor in Rogers with the flail mowers was a Hennepin County mower.


I knew I'd seen it before.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1984214 said:


> How does a new guy get a new truck??? Sleeping with the boss? :laughing:


Maybe.....


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1984225 said:


> K, like I said, make sure GG gets to ride shotgun.


He ask to ask the boss but I don't see a problem.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1984221 said:


> K, then you get to ride shotgun?


I'm already covering his fire district for him he can't have everything.


----------



## Green Grass

Greenery;1984215 said:


> Green grass new truck is going to take out his own mailbox.


Son of a Cafe!!


----------



## ryde307

I like betting on sports. I play fantasy golf every week and now have a few brackets. None for big money but talk about unproductive days at work. I have both playing on my computer into headphones pretending I am getting something done. 
I wonder how much lost production happens in the corporate world due to the basketball games. I watch and I hate basketball.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1984167 said:


> Wow. That's sad. One guy could do that in a couple hours. I know because I've done it.


We did 12 tons today. 2 drivers 4 other guys


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This rain sucks. Funny, even I get the rain.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1984238 said:


> This rain sucks. Funny, even I get the rain.


Nothing here.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1984238 said:


> This rain sucks. Funny, even I get the rain.


Little bit of sun poking out here.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1984224 said:


> New trucks start on night shift. They are also day spares.


Spare trucks huh?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Raining good now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Pouring here


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1984248 said:


> Spare trucks huh?


At least I know why my taxes went up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wasn't even supposed to rain today. Good thing I sent my guys home at noon.


----------



## qualitycut

Sprinkles for a half hour


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1984249 said:


> Raining good now


Looks like it's just that much further North than me... The boys started cleanups today... Had them start at my house just in case... Couple spots tore up but nothing bad, just told them to take it easy...


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1984248 said:


> Spare trucks huh?


Day guys have trucks that are assigned to a route.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1984261 said:


> Looks like it's just that much further North than me... The boys started cleanups today... Had them start at my house just in case... Couple spots tore up but nothing bad, just told them to take it easy...


I was up by Lwnmwr when it was pouring. I only had a few sprinkles all day at my house


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

You could have counted the rain drops here, probably 20. That was over an hour ago, Suns out


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My brewery on W. 7th just called to see if I would come back.

Told them no thanks. They are the ones that didn't have me plow last year because they wanted a "professional company" even though I was at their beck and call the year before.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1984267 said:


> My brewery on W. 7th just called to see if I would come back.
> 
> Told them no thanks. They are the ones that didn't have me plow last year because they wanted a "professional company" even though I was at their beck and call the year before.


Do it and double the price!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1984268 said:


> Do it and double the price!!


Biggest issue is 35 south gets torn up going into St. Paul this year.

With the scaled back crew, I don't need to be stuck in traffic.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1984267 said:


> My brewery on W. 7th just called to see if I would come back.
> 
> Told them no thanks. They are the ones that didn't have me plow last year because they wanted a "professional company" even though I was at their beck and call the year before.


Weird, can't believe that didn't work out


----------



## CityGuy




----------



## CityGuy




----------



## CityGuy




----------



## CityGuy




----------



## CityGuy

53° mostly cloudy


----------



## albhb3

finally getting my hospital indemnity checks.... almost 3 months later 4400 might take the old lady to KOD for a classy dance


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1984303 said:


> finally getting my hospital indemnity checks.... almost 3 months later 4400 might take the old lady to KOD for a classy dance


Im a block away


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1984304 said:


> Im a block away


for some reason I don't think shes gonna appreciate it :laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1984304 said:


> Im a block away


You have your gf come over and rub your sore back for ya?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1984312 said:


> You have your gf come over and rub your sore back for ya?


No had a beer after, his shop is a block away.


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1984306 said:


> for some reason I don't think shes gonna appreciate it :laughing:


I dont care what any girl says, they like it.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1984292 said:


>


I get to put the first scratch in it!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Scored on the pull tabs at mamma G's. Should pay for a fun night now


----------



## SSS Inc.

If you want to see some crazy Basketball jersey colors turn on TBS. It looks like a bag of Orange and Yellow skittles blew open on the court.






*******
Gopher hockey wins!!!!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1984332 said:


> If you want to see some crazy Basketball jersey colors turn on TBS. It looks like a bag of Orange and Yellow skittles blew open on the court.
> 
> *******
> Gopher hockey wins!!!!!!!


Yeah that orange is way bright


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1984332 said:


> If you want to see some crazy Basketball jersey colors turn on TBS. It looks like a bag of Orange and Yellow skittles blew open on the court.
> 
> *******
> Gopher hockey wins!!!!!!!


Ummm skittles


----------



## qualitycut

I think i may hsve grass sprouting up


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1984333 said:


> Yeah that orange is way bright


I had to turn the channel. Couldn't take it anymore.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1984341 said:


> I had to turn the channel. Couldn't take it anymore.


Imagine how the players feel. That would bug me


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My dad wants to go see Scotty McCreery at TI on 4/11. His birthday is the 26th this month, so to Treasure Island we go.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hmmmmmm.... Bill? Bano??


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1984354 said:


> Hmmmmmm.... Bill? Bano??


I didn't want to say anything but the newest GFS is up to 3" in the metro. The temps sure look a lot different in this run. MUCH colder. Not sure about that.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1984354 said:


> Hmmmmmm.... Bill? Bano??


How much and when.......


----------



## Doughboy12

Green Grass;1984324 said:


> My mail box gets to put the first scratch in it!!


Fixed it for you. :laughing:


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1984354 said:


> Hmmmmmm.... Bill? Bano??


Better not. I started cleanups today and have no intentions on stopping.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1984361 said:


> Better not. I started cleanups today and have no intentions on stopping.


You'll be stopping tomorrow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;1984361 said:


> Better not. I started cleanups today and have no intentions on stopping.


It might..... Its not the only model showing this. The Gem too.


----------



## qualitycut

Lawn work isnt getting done next week if that happens. 







Probably wasnt anyway


----------



## Bill1090

Awww crap.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1984362 said:


> You'll be stopping tomorrow.


Can't do any tomorrow. The landfill is closed weekends.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1984354 said:


> Hmmmmmm.... Bill? Bano??


Yikes, getting close.....this for Sunday or Wednesday?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1984370 said:


> Can't do any tomorrow. The landfill is closed weekends.


One nice thing about having your own dump site. Don you have to pay to dump? At the ones here its 6 or 7 per yard. My dump with box on it is like 30- 35. I do dump at times if the day is getting g late and we need to finish


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;1984380 said:


> One nice thing about having your own dump site. Don you have to pay to dump? At the ones here its 6 or 7 per yard. My dump with box on it is like 30- 35. I do dump at times if the day is getting g late and we need to finish


Yeah. It goes by weight here. I paid $6 total today and took in around 5-6 yds of leaves. I'd have to look at the slip to see how much weight it all was.


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;1984381 said:


> Yeah. It goes by weight here. I paid $6 total today and took in around 5-6 yds of leaves. I'd have to look at the slip to see how much weight it all was.


It is free here......


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;1984382 said:


> It is free here......


Yeah yeah yeah rub it in...


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1984324 said:


> I get to put the first scratch in it!!


Too late......


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;1984384 said:


> Yeah yeah yeah rub it in...


Sorry. ..... i just found out late last year.


----------



## TKLAWN

Bill1090;1984381 said:


> Yeah. It goes by weight here. I paid $6 total today and took in around 5-6 yds of leaves. I'd have to look at the slip to see how much weight it all was.


so $1 a yard?

I'd say that's pretty damn fair!


----------



## Bill1090

TKLAWN;1984387 said:


> so $1 a yard?
> 
> I'd say that's pretty damn fair!


Yeah its not bad. I do wish we had a dump site that was open past 4pm though. Or even a company that would take it for free to make compost to sell.


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;1984391 said:


> Yeah its not bad. I do wish we had a dump site that was open past 4pm though. Or even a company that would take it for free to make compost to sell.


Thats what they do here. Take it for free and charge for the mulch. ......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1984396 said:


> Thats what they do here. Take it for free and charge for the mulch. ......


here they charge for the dump fee and 13 per yard for the compost


----------



## +plowguy

Can't wait to see snow on Sunday night! It would be nice to have one last plow for the season and slow down the lawn calls for a bit!


----------



## SSS Inc.

+plowguy;1984399 said:


> Can't wait to see snow on Sunday night! It would be nice to have one last plow for the season and slow down the lawn calls for a bit!


I haven't seen you this positive since 2013-14.


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1984400 said:


> I haven't seen you this positive since 2013-14.


Beautiful isn't it?

LET'S GO!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1984357 said:


> I didn't want to say anything but the newest GFS is up to 3" in the metro. The temps sure look a lot different in this run. MUCH colder. Not sure about that.


Hate to say it, but I too saw it...


----------



## SSS Inc.

I know I've asked before but I need your favorite small engine parts websites...


Go!


----------



## djagusch

The high school kid that helps out around the shop cleaning and such will love his job tomorrow. Have about 40 sets of blades ready to be sharpened for him. Going to be a long boring day for him.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1984402 said:


> Hate to say it, but I too saw it...


It will flatline in an hour I bet.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;1984391 said:


> Yeah its not bad. I do wish we had a dump site that was open past 4pm though. Or even a company that would take it for free to make compost to sell.


Don't even get me started... $8-$12 a yard here for commercial guys... a yard is whatever the guy feels like that day (sometimes that works out in our favor)... Then they take it, compost it, and SELL it! Makes money coming in and going out!


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1984406 said:


> Don't even get me started... $8-$12 a yard here for commercial guys... a yard is whatever the guy feels like that day (sometimes that works out in our favor)... Then they take it, compost it, and SELL it! Makes money coming in and going out!


Very rarely we end up with a load of brush or leaves whatever and we haul it to burnsville to the mulch store. More than once they called my tandem load about 3 yards.  Thanks!


----------



## SnowGuy73

+plowguy;1984399 said:


> Can't wait to see snow on Sunday night! It would be nice to have one last plow for the season and slow down the lawn calls for a bit!


This.......


----------



## albhb3

you guys are lucky we run a lot of organic material at work pay out 25$ a ton. Ive seen plenty of scale out sheets at over $500 a load


----------



## SSS Inc.

Oh no! Now the nam is moving up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Been on a tear. $800 at TI tonight. Screw landfill work.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1984420 said:


> Been on a tear. $800 at TI tonight. Screw landfill work.


Wow! You've already surpassed your potential profit on that job! Way to go...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1984421 said:


> Wow! You've already surpassed your potential profit on that job! Way to go...


If you take the last 6 weeks it's getting there.


----------



## +plowguy

SSS Inc.;1984400 said:


> I haven't seen you this positive since 2013-14.


Just want one more plow in before the lawn season starts. We have had a great winter but it would be nice to calm customers down and put a few more easy bucks into our pockets! payup


----------



## AaronsSnowMN

LwnmwrMan22;1984420 said:


> Been on a tear. $800 at TI tonight. Screw landfill work.


Nice! I actually just got back from TI. I thought coming home 200 ahead was decent.


----------



## AaronsSnowMN

jimslawnsnow;1984398 said:


> here they charge for the dump fee and 13 per yard for the compost


We don't have to pay for dumping compost, but we do have to pay for brush.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

AaronsSnowMN;1984429 said:


> Nice! I actually just got back from TI. I thought coming home 200 ahead was decent.


Even my MIL that bets .40/.80 per spin won $400 tonight.


----------



## SSS Inc.

New gfs is exactly the same as the last run. Uh Oh!!!

But whats up with the temps?!?!?! Cold........I wonder if thats way off or are we screwed?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Ranger620

Accuweather has mixed rain and snow with .2 for snow but watch for icy spots. Salt run would be nice


----------



## Ranger620

NWS has less than half less than 1 for sun/sunday night .8 on the hourly


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1984420 said:


> Been on a tear. $800 at TI tonight. Screw landfill work.


Nice!!! Just don't lose it!


----------



## qualitycut

Shouldn't have fell asleep at 830 last night. 

Yes it may snow but i think we need more than 3 inches to actually have to plow. Short memory from this winter? Had a few snows mid winter that melted on contact for the first few hours, it's been 50 plus the last couple weeks.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1984441 said:


> Shouldn't have fell asleep at 830 last night.
> 
> Yes it may snow but i think we need more than 3 inches to actually have to plow. Short memory from this winter? Had a few snows mid winter that melted on contact for the first few hours, it's been 50 plus the last couple weeks.


With the first wave of rain yesterday .....don't expect the uv index to heat up everything. 
attm

Frontal boundaries have a split flow of gradient energy
I'm guessing I'm on the cooler side of it since lps looks south

Models can't be trusted
They shift 200 miles ..waffles


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1984441 said:


> Shouldn't have fell asleep at 830 last night.
> 
> Yes it may snow but i think we need more than 3 inches to actually have to plow. Short memory from this winter? Had a few snows mid winter that melted on contact for the first few hours, it's been 50 plus the last couple weeks.


It was about 10:30 for me, up at 3:30 and couldn't go back to sleep. heading to cologne, MN to pick up a mower from TKlawn today. going to take a shot that it will fit in the truck and not bring the trailer. I got a set of ramps to load it,


----------



## CityGuy

28° clear 
Sliight breeze


----------



## CityGuy

Sam shows 2-3 inches along and south of 94


----------



## TKLAWN

banonea;1984447 said:


> It was about 10:30 for me, up at 3:30 and couldn't go back to sleep. heading to cologne, MN to pick up a mower from TKlawn today. going to take a shot that it will fit in the truck and not bring the trailer. I got a set of ramps to load it,


If you want to measure inside the wheel wells, I will check the widest point on the mower and see if we can make it work. Be nice not have to bring the trailer if you don't have too.


----------



## banonea

TKLAWN;1984453 said:


> If you want to measure inside the wheel wells, I will check the widest point on the mower and see if we can make it work. Be nice not have to bring the trailer if you don't have too.


48" between wheel wells. Do you have ramps?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1984447 said:


> It was about 10:30 for me, up at 3:30 and couldn't go back to sleep. heading to cologne, MN to pick up a mower from TKlawn today. going to take a shot that it will fit in the truck and not bring the trailer. I got a set of ramps to load it,


I am going up that way to pick up a mower as well. Not TK, but if you needed it to be hauled I could


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1984458 said:


> I am going up that way to pick up a mower as well. Not TK, but if you needed it to be hauled I could


Cool i will let you know


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1984446 said:


> With the first wave of rain yesterday .....don't expect the uv index to heat up everything.
> attm
> 
> Frontal boundaries have a split flow of gradient energy
> I'm guessing I'm on the cooler side of it since lps looks south
> 
> Models can't be trusted
> They shift 200 miles ..waffles


We had sun down here yesterday and almost 60. Does that make difference? NWS has me at 2-5 for Sunday day and night. Done by midnight


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1984459 said:


> Cool i will let you know


Ok. I'll be up there later morning. Not sure what time you were going. Will probably be in the area til afternoon sometime


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1984461 said:


> Ok. I'll be up there later morning. Not sure what time you were going. Will probably be in the area til afternoon sometime


I'm on the road now, I got to go to Allendale to the junkyard to get some parts for a car and then I'm headed up.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1984462 said:


> I'm on the road now, I got to go to Allendale to the junkyard to get some parts for a car and then I'm headed up.


Ok. I have to wait til the bank opens at 9 to take off


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;1984403 said:


> I know I've asked before but I need your favorite small engine parts websites...
> 
> Go!


Partstree.com, Jacks small engines, Jthomas


----------



## Bill1090

Fell asleep at 9 and woke up at 7. Wont lie, it felt great.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS aviation part in the forecast discussion says heavy snow from 4 pm to 10 pm at MSP.


----------



## Bill1090

Looks like 2"+ is south of the metro.


----------



## SnowGuy73

27° breezy clear.


----------



## TKLAWN

banonea;1984454 said:


> 48" between wheel wells. Do you have ramps?


It will fit.

I don't have ramps.


----------



## SnowGuy73

80% chance of 1-2" and 1-2".


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;1984458 said:


> I am going up that way to pick up a mower as well. Not TK, but if you needed it to be hauled I could


Swing by and pick up that 36 as long as your around.Thumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

Off to take fao test.

Good luck Green


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;1984480 said:


> Swing by and pick up that 36 as long as your around.Thumbs Up


never got any pics. that's what I am picking up from someone, is a 36


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;1984403 said:


> I know I've asked before but I need your favorite small engine parts websites...
> 
> Go!


I use Jack's small engine's all the time. Make a account and you save another 10% I think on listed prices, you also get discounted flat rate shipping.


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1984406 said:


> a yard is whatever the guy feels like that day (sometimes that works out in our favor)...


It usually does for us


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1984469 said:


> NWS aviation part in the forecast discussion says heavy snow from 4 pm to 10 pm at MSP.


Well this would change things that are planned for this coming week.


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;1984484 said:


> never got any pics. that's what I am picking up from someone, is a 36


Yeah, I cafed' the bed on that one!


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1984490 said:


> Yeah, I cafed' the bed on that one!


What is it? I know someone looking for an exmark 36".


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1984505 said:


> What is it? I know someone looking for an exmark 36".


Toro 36" belt drive.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1984511 said:


> Toro 36" belt drive.


Copy that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have 2 drivers by Grand Marais. They aren't answering texts or phone calls.

At NAPA getting a hose made that broke when we dropped the plow off the truck.

Gonna finish this brake job on the trailer, then hook everything back up again.


----------



## cbservicesllc

+plowguy;1984428 said:


> Just want one more plow in before the lawn season starts. We have had a great winter but it would be nice to calm customers down and put a few more easy bucks into our pockets! payup


I'm on the fence... We made more yesterday than the last 3 weeks...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1984516 said:


> I'm on the fence... We made more yesterday than the last 3 weeks...


This. It's just stupid at this point. Go out and make what, $2,000? Now there's snowbanks at the properties again, you have to wait for the snow to melt again, you have to wait for the ground to dry again.

Meanwhile we can go do $1000-$1800 / day in cleanup and mulch work starting Monday.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Accu. 2-4"

3-6" for Jim/Bano


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1984518 said:


> This. It's just stupid at this point. Go out and make what, $2,000? Now there's snowbanks at the properties again, you have to wait for the snow to melt again, you have to wait for the ground to dry again.
> 
> Meanwhile we can go do $1000-$1800 / day in cleanup and mulch work starting Monday.


And to think last year we were still plowing 30 days from today :crying:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1984519 said:


> Accu. 2-4"
> 
> 3-6" for Jim/Bano


AccuWeather?


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1984523 said:


> AccuWeather?


yep.........


----------



## NorthernProServ




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS has all us north guys <1 / <1. I wouldn't mind 1.5" on the grass. I just don't want to pile snow where I need to work.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Narrowed it down to 3 dump trucks.

Headed to ABRA to get a high end estimate on fixing my '06 rust and couplen of dents so I have bargaining power.

Gonna see what I can get for a trade later.


----------



## qualitycut

So you guys really think if we get 2 inches your going to need to plow? Im leaving mine in storage for now. 2 inches on the grass will melt in a few hours with the highs near 45 monday


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1984531 said:


> So you guys really think if we get 2 inches your going to need to plow? Im leaving mine in storage for now. 2 inches on the grass will melt in a few hours with the highs near 40


If it sticks we will be plowing. It's going to stick.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1984533 said:


> If it sticks we will be plowing. It's not going to stick.


I like your thinking!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I agree. It's freaking freezing out!!


----------



## TKLAWN

This cafeing blows!


----------



## Doughboy12

Novak posted.


----------



## Doughboy12

Storm shifts south and bano gets slammed. 
Storm shifts north and Lwnmwrman gets killed. 

Smart money is on north.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1984531 said:


> So you guys really think if we get 2 inches your going to need to plow? Im leaving mine in storage for now. 2 inches on the grass will melt in a few hours with the highs near 45 monday


Our contracts run til the 31st, if it sticks we will most likely be plowing....probably get away with just salt if under 2". We don't want to leave a sour taste in everyone's mouth on the "last" plow of the season. It would be the only one they remember, funny how that works.


----------



## NorthernProServ

btw, TWC is at 3-5"


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1984518 said:


> This. It's just stupid at this point. Go out and make what, $2,000? Now there's snowbanks at the properties again, you have to wait for the snow to melt again, you have to wait for the ground to dry again.
> 
> Meanwhile we can go do $1000-$1800 / day in cleanup and mulch work starting Monday.


Exactly.......


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1984555 said:


> Our contracts run til the 31st, if it sticks we will most likely be plowing....probably get away with just salt if under 2". We don't want to leave a sour taste in everyone's mouth on the "last" plow of the season. It would be the only one they remember, funny how that works.


Yea if accumulates we will also im just having a hard time seeing it stick if only 2 or 3 inches fall. Guess we will see.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1984563 said:


> Yea if accumulates we will also im just having a hard time seeing it stick if only 2 or 3 inches fall. Guess we will see.


The rate of snow and night time will have Alot to do with what sticks


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Soooo... A 3500 dump has the same payload capacity as a 4500.

Both about 7500 lbs. Box per Knapheide's literature weighs 2,000 lbs with the hoist, so that leaves me about 2.5 ton payload capacity.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1984555 said:


> Our contracts run til the 31st, if it sticks we will most likely be plowing....probably get away with just salt if under 2". We don't want to leave a sour taste in everyone's mouth on the "last" plow of the season. It would be the only one they remember, funny how that works.


This... at least on commercials and townhomes... NWS has 44 for a high on Monday... They are also the highest on the meteo... GFS has a high around 32...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1984564 said:


> The rate of snow and night time will have Alot to do with what sticks


Supposed to be done up here around midnight. Hopefully the most falls by 7 pm.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1984567 said:


> Soooo... A 3500 dump has the same payload capacity as a 4500.
> 
> Both about 7500 lbs. Box per Knapheide's literature weighs 2,000 lbs with the hoist, so that leaves me about 2.5 ton payload capacity.


Sooooo... why would one buy a 4500 vs a 3500? 4500 just a cab chassis?


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1984567 said:


> Soooo... A 3500 dump has the same payload capacity as a 4500.
> 
> Both about 7500 lbs. Box per Knapheide's literature weighs 2,000 lbs with the hoist, so that leaves me about 2.5 ton payload capacity.


With both tanks full and two people in the cab mine only has about 3300 lbs capacity.

If you want capacity you need a bigger truck. Don't forget about the ttailer tongue weight on the rear axle.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1984568 said:


> This... at least on commercials and townhomes... NWS has 44 for a high on Monday... They are the highest on the meteo... GFS has a high around 32...


This....NWS is also the lowest of anyone's snowfall potential.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1984572 said:


> With both tanks full and two people in the cab mine only has about 3300 lbs capacity.
> 
> If you want capacity you need a bigger truck. Don't forget about the tongue weight on the rear axle.


90% of what I haul will be mulch and bushes. I can put the same 11' box on the 3500 that the 4500 has.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslansnow;1984564 said:


> The rate of snow and night time will have Alot to do with what sticks


Exactly, doesn't look to get below freezing till 3 or 4 am


----------



## Drakeslayer

Wild in 20


----------



## albhb3

bust you guys haven't learned a damn thing this winter


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1984575 said:


> Exactly, doesn't look to get below freezing till 3 or 4 am


Bird baths are still frozen.


----------



## Ranger620

Goal from Stuart


----------



## Ranger620

Goal!!!!!!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

Looking sloppy so far.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1984589 said:


> Bird baths are still frozen.


Water vs blacktop


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal......


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1984564 said:


> The rate of snow and night time will have Alot to do with what sticks


This......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1984589 said:


> Bird baths are still frozen.


This. Water still frozen in the brake drums I'm putting on the trailer from the rain yesterday.

You only need the top 1/4" of blacktop to be cold and the snow accumulates.


----------



## CityGuy

Road temps yesterday were running 45 to 50.


----------



## qualitycut

Actually it probably will snow. Tomorrow is my bday. Dammit.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1984610 said:


> Actually it probably will snow. Tomorrow is my bday. Dammit.


Happy Birthday. Your lap dances will be long done by the time the snow hits.


----------



## qualitycut

Water bottle that was outside all night isnt frozen. Warm actually


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1984612 said:


> Happy Birthday. Your lap dances will be long done by the time the snow hits.


Yea if it does keep your plow ready


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal.......


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1984614 said:


> Yea if it does keep your plow ready


Sure thing boss....:waving:

Goal.....


----------



## CityGuy

2 goals...............


----------



## Doughboy12

Look for it to get ruff out there now boys.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1984529 said:


> Narrowed it down to 3 dump trucks.
> 
> Headed to ABRA to get a high end estimate on fixing my '06 rust and couplen of dents so I have bargaining power.
> 
> Gonna see what I can get for a trade later.


shoot me a couple pictures of the rust and dense that you got going, I can probably give you a better price than what abra is going to give you


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1984552 said:


> Storm shifts south and bano gets slammed.
> Storm shifts north and Lwnmwrman gets killed.
> 
> Smart money is on north.


 if it does shift north and we get nothing and you need another truck, give me a shout lwn


----------



## banonea

NorthernProServ;1984555 said:


> Our contracts run til the 31st, if it sticks we will most likely be plowing....probably get away with just salt if under 2". We don't want to leave a sour taste in everyone's mouth on the "last" plow of the season. It would be the only one they remember, funny how that works.


our contracts go till April 31st, so unless it's below 1 inch will be plowing


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1984569 said:


> Supposed to be done up here around midnight. Hopefully the most falls by 7 pm.


NWS has fairly heavy precipitation for me until 8 then moderate til midnight then basically nothing


----------



## Doughboy12

Anyone else notice Dubnyk on his knees as the Wild TRIED to break out of the zone. Got up and was moving slow. Now has been in a long talk with the ref. keep an eye on it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

When I left burnsville it was 27 at noon. I get just south of Lakeville and temp was 39. It's currently 40 and full sun. Light winds


----------



## Doughboy12

Now the dreaded two goal lead... Let's go for cafe sake.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Came home with a nice 36 exmark.


----------



## Doughboy12

Time to get one back... Here we go!

And just for cafe and giggles I think they get a shortie.


----------



## CityGuy

Passed FAO with flying colors.


----------



## Doughboy12

The dreaded slow motion power play.


----------



## CityGuy

Goal.......................


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal.......


----------



## Camden

I just tuned in, did Elliot start in goal for the Blues or was it Allen?


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;1984643 said:


> I just tuned in, did Elliot start in goal for the Blues or was it Allen?


The other guy.....changed after the fourth goal.


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;1984645 said:


> The other guy.....changed after the fourth goal.


Elliott gave up 4 goals to us??? That's awesome, his hex on us is over.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1984567 said:


> Soooo... A 3500 dump has the same payload capacity as a 4500.
> 
> Both about 7500 lbs. Box per Knapheide's literature weighs 2,000 lbs with the hoist, so that leaves me about 2.5 ton payload capacity.


Did you check Rams website I am almost positive a 3500 and 4500 have different axles.


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;1984646 said:


> Elliott gave up 4 goals to us??? That's awesome, his hex on us is over.


The first goal was Stewart on a break away. It was awesome.
http://video.wild.nhl.com/videocenter/console?id=786074&lang=en


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1984649 said:


> Did you check Rams website I am almost positive a 3500 and 4500 have different axles.


That's where I was, on the payload chart.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1984654 said:


> That's where I was, on the payload chart.


http://www.ramtrucks.com/assets/towing_guide/pdf/2013_RAM.Chassis.Cab.Towing.Specs.pdf

check this chart out


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1984654 said:


> That's where I was, on the payload chart.


I have the commercial pocket guide and it looks like a diesel 4x4 84"ca 3500 is 6551lbs. The 4500 is 8190lbs. 5500 is 11,201lbs


----------



## CityGuy

Goal..............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1984659 said:


> I have the commercial pocket guide and it looks like a diesel 4x4 84"ca 3500 is 6551lbs. The 4500 is 8190lbs. 5500 is 11,201lbs


Who said I was looking at diesel??


----------



## CityGuy

God I hate listening to games on the radio.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

47°F in Zumbrota.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1984662 said:


> Who said I was looking at diesel??


Didn't you point out something about plowing with a gas 4500 didn't make sense?


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1984665 said:


> Didn't you point out something about plowing with a gas 4500 didn't make sense?


Maybe not plowing with it? Hauling material and equipment only?


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1984667 said:


> Maybe not plowing with it? Hauling material and equipment only?


Is big thing was for plowing the schools.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1984662 said:


> Who said I was looking at diesel??


Ok the 3500 with Aisin tranny is 7355lbs and the 4500 is 9121lbs. The 5500 drops to 10,604lbs


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Maybe I'm not looking at 4500's anymore. Cost / benefit.


----------



## djagusch

jimslawnsnow;1984665 said:


> Didn't you point out something about plowing with a gas 4500 didn't make sense?


That was quality. I always loose traction before I run out of power plowing snow, so adding more torque/pwr does nothing plowing for me.

You could argue that the 4500 or 5500 weighs more, should add traction so more power is needed. But what I notice is most run out of traction first.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1984671 said:


> Maybe I'm not looking at 4500's anymore. Cost / benefit.


Well okay Mr. Wizard... :waving:


----------



## CityGuy

Good game for the Wild.


----------



## CityGuy

Almost made it to Brainard. Wife wanted to see her old man. There is going to be an interesting talk going on this afternoon.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1984675 said:


> Almost made it to Brainard. Wife wanted to see her old man. There is going to be an interesting talk going on this afternoon.


Go easy.....but be firm. 
And good luck again.


----------



## djagusch

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1984670 said:


> Ok the 3500 with Aisin tranny is 7355lbs and the 4500 is 9121lbs. The 5500 drops to 10,604lbs


The main thing I would look at is the GVWR along with a trailer. 4500 GVWR is 16.5k, 3500 is 13.5k. Any employee can drive the 3500 and a 9900 lb trailer. Due the same with the 4500 your employee field drops alot due to the class a needed.

This all came up Thursday after he mentioned the 4500 gas at fury. I stopped by and saw a 3500 and compared the two. For a lawn guy not wanting or needing to haul huge loads the 3500 appears to be the better choice.


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;1984672 said:


> That was quality. I always loose traction before I run out of power plowing snow, so adding more torque/pwr does nothing plowing for me.
> 
> You could argue that the 4500 or 5500 weighs more, should add traction so more power is needed. But what I notice is most run out of traction first.


That is true to a certain exent. Pushing a big pile and you start going slower cause lack of power then yes you will spin. On a lighter snow there is no difference between gas or diesel. I would just assume if your buying a 4500 you would want a diesel.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1984680 said:


> That is true to a certain exent. Pushing a big pile and you start going slower cause lack of power then yes you will spin. On a lighter snow there is no difference between gas or diesel. I would just assume if your buying a 4500 you would want a diesel.


But you also love v10s


----------



## Green Grass

djagusch;1984679 said:


> The main thing I would look at is the GVWR along with a trailer. 4500 GVWR is 16.5k, 3500 is 13.5k. Any employee can drive the 3500 and a 9900 lb trailer. Due the same with the 4500 your employee field drops alot due to the class a needed.
> 
> This all came up Thursday after he mentioned the 4500 gas at fury. I stopped by and saw a 3500 and compared the two. For a lawn guy not wanting or needing to haul huge loads the 3500 appears to be the better choice.


excellent point..


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1984675 said:


> Almost made it to Brainard. Wife wanted to see her old man. There is going to be an interesting talk going on this afternoon.


You make it to Brainard just a little after I make it home. I didn't get home till 2:30 :crying:


----------



## cbservicesllc

LMFAO... Winter Weather Advisory... This is just lame...


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1984688 said:


> LMFAO... Winter Weather Advisory... This is just lame...


The road might get slick :laughing::laughing:


----------



## TKLAWN

djagusch;1984679 said:


> The main thing I would look at is the GVWR along with a trailer. 4500 GVWR is 16.5k, 3500 is 13.5k. Any employee can drive the 3500 and a 9900 lb trailer. Due the same with the 4500 your employee field drops alot due to the class a needed.
> 
> This all came up Thursday after he mentioned the 4500 gas at fury. I stopped by and saw a 3500 and compared the two. For a lawn guy not wanting or needing to haul huge loads the 3500 appears to be the better choice.


Correct....

We have a gmc 3500 6.0

90% of the time it's fine, mpg suck but that's a different issue.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Down in Rochester. 

2015 3500 6.4L regular cab, Cab and Chassis, 4x4. Fury quoted $32.5 out the door, $10k for the box from Truck Utilities. $42.5.

90% of the time I'll be hauling bushes and or mulch. Basically looking for more payload capacity and the ability to pull my little tractor without having them make two trips with a pickup.


----------



## Bill1090

NWS upped me to 2-4" and a Winter Weather Advisory.


----------



## Green Grass

BREAKING: WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY VALID FROM 11 AM SUNDAY UNTIL 1 AM MONDAY.
Timing: Rain/snow mix will turn to moderate to heavy snow by the afternoon, tapering off by Sunday Evening.
Totals: 3” – 6” possible with localized heavy amounts.
Impacts: Travel will be impacted Sunday afternoon through Sunday Evening.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1984701 said:


> BREAKING: WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY VALID FROM 11 AM SUNDAY UNTIL 1 AM MONDAY.
> Timing: Rain/snow mix will turn to moderate to heavy snow by the afternoon, tapering off by Sunday Evening.
> Totals: 3" - 6" possible with localized heavy amounts.
> Impacts: Travel will be impacted Sunday afternoon through Sunday Evening.


Well i guess the question will be how soon it turns to snow. Looks to be above freezing all day.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

10:30 GFS pretty color map has all of Hennepin county in 6-8".


----------



## snowman55

djagusch;1984679 said:


> The main thing I would look at is the GVWR along with a trailer. 4500 GVWR is 16.5k, 3500 is 13.5k. Any employee can drive the 3500 and a 9900 lb trailer. Due the same with the 4500 your employee field drops alot due to the class a needed.
> 
> This all came up Thursday after he mentioned the 4500 gas at fury. I stopped by and saw a 3500 and compared the two. For a lawn guy not wanting or needing to haul huge loads the 3500 appears to be the better choice.


Just plain wrong about trailer towing.


----------



## qualitycut

Nws has it above freezing 6pm


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;1984713 said:


> Just plain wrong about trailer towing.


K, how is it wrong, other than a 4500 is only 16k, not 16.5, so your 9900 lb trailer is still under 26k gross.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1984711 said:


> 10:30 GFS pretty color map has all of Hennepin county in 6-8".


NWS already talking that a upgrade to a warning might be necessary.


----------



## qualitycut

Snows on the grass plus cold weather next week puts a damper on spring work


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1984717 said:


> Snows on the grass plus cold weather next week puts a damper on spring work


SREF shows possibility of 4" of snow on Thursday.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1984711 said:


> 10:30 GFS pretty color map has all of Hennepin county in 6-8".


part of Carver county too....

I always hated those damn rainbow maps anyways!


----------



## snowman55

Look it up.


----------



## TKLAWN

NorthernProServ;1984716 said:


> NWS already talking that a upgrade to a warning might be necessary.


We're cafed!


----------



## snowman55

I won't do all your homework for you but trailer towing laws are not as stated.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1984721 said:


> We're cafed!


Not yet...... tomorrow it will be north or south.

Chick on kare11 weather channel is kinda cute


----------



## snowman55

Hint: d license can run 36,000# gvw.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NAM is pushing 9" at 16:1. Shoots straight up again Wednesday.


----------



## qualitycut

snowman55;1984725 said:


> Hint: d license can run 36,000# gvw.


26k gvw truck with 10k trailer?


----------



## Green Grass

snowman55;1984725 said:


> Hint: d license can run 36,000# gvw.


???? explain


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1984726 said:


> NAM is pushing 9" at 16:1. Shoots straight up again Wednesday.


And your pushing it using 16:1 its going to be mid 30s during most of the snow


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1984726 said:


> NAM is pushing 9" at 16:1. Shoots straight up again Wednesday.


Balls......


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1984688 said:


> LMFAO... Winter Weather Advisory... This is just lame...


Too bad we had two weeks of 60's and 70's, otherwise it wouldn't of been so hard to face Lol


----------



## TKLAWN

NorthernProServ;1984731 said:


> Too bad we had two weeks of 60's and 70's, otherwise it wouldn't of been so hard to face Lol


Worst part for all of us.

Being the damb cafe I am, I returned our winter rental skid too.

Tried to save money now I'm cafed!


----------



## TKLAWN

Where's UNIT??

Like Jeremy always says.... Night crew


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1984732 said:


> Worst part for all of us.
> 
> Being the damb cafe I am, I returned our winter rental skid too.
> 
> Tried to save money now I'm cafed!


You will be fine. Im short a truck too.


----------



## Greenery

The last two winters have lingered into April and May just in case anyone is having memory issues.


----------



## albhb3

you guys are freaking for nothing:laughing: at 6 inches its 32* combine that with temps at or above 32 for most of this "storm"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I may or may not be in a finance office.


----------



## albhb3

lwnmwrman22;1984739 said:


> i mayor may not be in a finance office.


run fast now


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1984738 said:


> you guys are freaking for nothing:laughing: at 6 inches its 32* combine that with temps at or above 32 for most of this "storm"


37 during the heavy snow. Rain/snow mix turning to snow heard that before when it was about 31 degrees and was all rain


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1984714 said:


> Nws has it above freezing 6pm


They only have me above freezing from Noon-4PM


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1984739 said:


> I may or may not be in a finance office.


He would have made ryde proud. ....


----------



## cbservicesllc

snowman55;1984725 said:


> Hint: d license can run 36,000# gvw.


Wait, what? What color is the sky in your world?


----------



## djagusch

banonea;1984750 said:


> He would have made ryde proud. ....


If you went to adamsons you might find a guy to buy you dinner.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;1984735 said:


> The last two winters have lingered into April and May just in case anyone is having memory issues.


:laughing: No doubt...


----------



## snowman55

Blue........ I can't give you guys all the answers.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1984750 said:


> He would have made ryde proud. ....


Ranger........


----------



## ryde307

banonea;1984750 said:


> He would have made ryde proud. ....


I don't understand


----------



## banonea

djagusch;1984752 said:


> If you went to adamsons you might find a guy to buy you dinner.


I was there......


----------



## cbservicesllc

Where are all of you guys looking? I want to be an optimist... but NWS has the heavy snow for me Sunday night... temps are 32 and lower after 4PM for me...


----------



## ryde307

snowman55;1984754 said:


> Blue........ I can't give you guys all the answers.


I don't remember the weight but basically a certain size trailer or under does not count. 6000lb or less maybe. So you could have a 26,000 lb truck with a 6000 pound trailer and be fine with a class D. I think this is what Snowman is saying.


----------



## ryde307

Another fun one I learned this week is you can rate your truck for whatever you want. So if you have a 350 and rate it for 18,000 you can legally. The manufacturers GVWR is a recommendation but not set in stone. Basically starts at tires then weight rating. If both of these are over your payload you are legal.
Only thing is if you get in an accident and kill someone any good lawyer with bring up the manufactures GVWR and take you for everything.


----------



## cbservicesllc

snowman55;1984754 said:


> Blue........ I can't give you guys all the answers.


http://www.dot.state.mn.us/cvo/mcr/MnTruckRegl/2014MNTruckReg.pdf

Page 54 seems to explain everything pretty clearly... Unless you want guys with Class A licenses...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Really liking the forecast now!


----------



## mnlefty

snowman55;1984754 said:


> Blue........ I can't give you guys all the answers.


I would have bet big bucks you were wrong, but I just read through it and either I've just assumed others were correct or never read it close enough.


----------



## Greenery

ryde307;1984760 said:


> I don't remember the weight but basically a certain size trailer or under does not count. 6000lb or less maybe. So you could have a 26,000 lb truck with a 6000 pound trailer and be fine with a class D. I think this is what Snowman is saying.


 I was thinking under 10,000 for the trailer, which is why 9999 lb trailers are popular. I also remember this from the numerous Dot seminars but can't recall the exact #'s. They specifically talk about this subject.


----------



## mnlefty

ryde307;1984760 said:


> I don't remember the weight but basically a certain size trailer or under does not count. 6000lb or less maybe. So you could have a 26,000 lb truck with a 6000 pound trailer and be fine with a class D. I think this is what Snowman is saying.


10000. Class D can drive a 25999 truck with 9999 trailer.


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;1984760 said:


> I don't remember the weight but basically a certain size trailer or under does not count. 6000lb or less maybe. So you could have a 26,000 lb truck with a 6000 pound trailer and be fine with a class D. I think this is what Snowman is saying.


I suppose you could drive a 26,000 lbs. vehicle and haul up to a 10,000 lbs trailer...


----------



## Greenery

ryde307;1984762 said:


> Another fun one I learned this week is you can rate your truck for whatever you want. So if you have a 350 and rate it for 18,000 you can legally. The manufacturers GVWR is a recommendation but not set in stone. Basically starts at tires then weight rating. If both of these are over your payload you are legal.
> Only thing is if you get in an accident and kill someone any good lawyer with bring up the manufactures GVWR and take you for everything.


Every Dot class instructor I have had the pleasure to listen to would disagree with this. The manufacturers ratings are the max no matter what you license it for. Also your max payload can actually be less than the Manu stickers if say your tires aren't rated for that much weight.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1984758 said:


> Where are all of you guys looking? I want to be an optimist... but NWS has the heavy snow for me Sunday night... temps are 32 and lower after 4PM for me...


Just compare the temp on the meteo to snow accumulation. Above freezing.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1984769 said:


> I suppose you could drive a 26,000 lbs. vehicle and haul up to a 10,000 lbs trailer...


That was my thought.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1984771 said:


> Every Dot class instructor I have had the pleasure to listen to would disagree with this. The manufacturers ratings are the max no matter what you license it for. Also your max payload can actually be less than the Manu stickers if say your tires aren't rated for that much weight.


Correct. It would be like running load range C or D tires. You drop it down to tire rating.

Lowest rating is what's measured.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1984772 said:


> Just compare the temp on the meteo to snow accumulation. Above freezing.


I see, I was looking at the hourly on NWS... Now it's just which model's temps, snow start, and accumulation amount are most right... Right now temps and snow onset varies the most...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1984777 said:


> I see, I was looking at the hourly on NWS... Now it's just which model's temps, snow start, and accumulation amount are most right... Right now temps and snow onset varies the most...


Locals said will only snow for a few hours after it dips below freezing. For what that's worth. Im going with it because best case scenario


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;1984764 said:


> Really liking the forecast now!


I'm at

1-3"
2-4"


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1984777 said:


> I see, I was looking at the hourly on NWS... Now it's just which model's temps, snow start, and accumulation amount are most right... Right now temps and snow onset varies the most...


You can also click on the lines on accumulation and will give you temps. Not sure if the are surface or atmosphere


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;1984757 said:


> I was there......


are you buying dinner??


----------



## Greenery

Supercross time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

2015 3500 6.4L 11' Knapheide dump, PW/PL/Power heated mirrors.

Dealer is installing an OEM remote start. 

Retail price of $50k on the nuts. I paid $27k difference before TTL. I don't have to pay $3-4-5k to fix the body panels on the truck.

For a truck that'll often pull a lawn trailer, or haul bushes and mulch 90% of the loads, the best option.

This price allows me to keep my dump trailer if I want and haul 18-20 yards of mulch at a time.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1984789 said:


> 2015 3500 6.4L 11' Knapheide dump, PW/PL/Power heated mirrors.
> 
> Dealer is installing an OEM remote start.
> 
> Retail price of $50k on the nuts. I paid $27k difference. I don't have to pay $3-4-5k to fix the body panels on the truck.
> 
> For a truck that'll often pull a lawn trailer, or haul bushes and mulch 90% of the loads, the best option.
> 
> This price allows me to keep my dump trailer if I want and haul 18-20 yards of mulch at a time.


Sounds like a nice rig..

how much do you guys figure a yard of dyed hardwood mulch weighs?


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1984789 said:


> 2015 3500 6.4L 11' Knapheide dump, PW/PL/Power heated mirrors.
> 
> Dealer is installing an OEM remote start.
> 
> Retail price of $50k on the nuts. I paid $27k difference before TTL. I don't have to pay $3-4-5k to fix the body panels on the truck.
> 
> For a truck that'll often pull a lawn trailer, or haul bushes and mulch 90% of the loads, the best option.
> 
> This price allows me to keep my dump trailer if I want and haul 18-20 yards of mulch at a time.


pictures or it didn't happen!


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1984789 said:


> 2015 3500 6.4L 11' Knapheide dump, PW/PL/Power heated mirrors.
> 
> Dealer is installing an OEM remote start.
> 
> Retail price of $50k on the nuts. I paid $27k difference before TTL. I don't have to pay $3-4-5k to fix the body panels on the truck.
> 
> For a truck that'll often pull a lawn trailer, or haul bushes and mulch 90% of the loads, the best option.
> 
> This price allows me to keep my dump trailer if I want and haul 18-20 yards of mulch at a time.


Nice!

But.......

Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

They have to get it to Truck Utilities. I have to plow with mine.

They have to install the starter. I have to get my mount off.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1984792 said:


> Sounds like a nice rig..
> 
> how much do you guys figure a yard of dyed hardwood mulch weighs?


Mulch store says 400-800 / yard


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1984798 said:


> Mulch store says 400-800 / yard


Dry vs. Wet I'm assuming.


----------



## ryde307

Greenery;1984771 said:


> Every Dot class instructor I have had the pleasure to listen to would disagree with this. The manufacturers ratings are the max no matter what you license it for. Also your max payload can actually be less than the Manu stickers if say your tires aren't rated for that much weight.


This was also how I was taught. Tires are #1 but then it was GVWR. There was a debate on this this week and after talking with multiple Dot people a friend came back with that. Again we run off of GVWR because anything other would be eaten up in court but related to being pulled over and ticketed you can legally overrate a truck compared to the GVWR.

Ultimately the issue is no officer or inspector will give you the same answer so you will always be subject to interpretation.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1984789 said:


> 2015 3500 6.4L 11' Knapheide dump, PW/PL/Power heated mirrors.
> 
> Dealer is installing an OEM remote start.
> 
> Retail price of $50k on the nuts. I paid $27k difference before TTL. I don't have to pay $3-4-5k to fix the body panels on the truck.
> 
> For a truck that'll often pull a lawn trailer, or haul bushes and mulch 90% of the loads, the best option.
> 
> This price allows me to keep my dump trailer if I want and haul 18-20 yards of mulch at a time.


So your still going to have to run equipment and material down seperate?


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1984789 said:


> 2015 3500 6.4L 11' Knapheide dump, PW/PL/Power heated mirrors.
> 
> Dealer is installing an OEM remote start.
> 
> Retail price of $50k on the nuts. I paid $27k difference before TTL. I don't have to pay $3-4-5k to fix the body panels on the truck.
> 
> For a truck that'll often pull a lawn trailer, or haul bushes and mulch 90% of the loads, the best option.
> 
> This price allows me to keep my dump trailer if I want and haul 18-20 yards of mulch at a time.


Sounds like a nice truck. BAsed on your planned use it sounds like you made the right choice.
One of our next ones will be a 250 or 350 with an aluminum flatbed with fold down sides. No real need to dump and it just adds weight. Basically a copy of the Menards or Homedepot rental trucks. Alot more useful than a standard box and you don't have to worry about beating it up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1984803 said:


> So your still going to have to run equipment and material down seperate


If I'm running 18-20 yards, sure. But I always would. The 5-6 yard jobs no. The tear out And install of bushes no.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Now though, it makes sense to go straight to Central to get mulch rather than pay landscape supply markups.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1984805 said:


> If I'm running 18-20 yards, sure. But I always would. The 5-6 yard jobs no. The tear out And install of bushes no.


How much weight can it carry?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1984808 said:


> How much weight can it carry?


4000 lbs after the box


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Everyday has a chance of rain and or snow in my 7 day from NWS. Seems like the last 2 years over again


----------



## qualitycut

Cloudy Sunday with a mix of rain and snow developing after 9 a.m. and ending around 11 p.m. Snowfall accumulations across the Twin Cities will range from 2" to 4" with some isolated +4" amounts possible mainly in the south suburbs.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1984810 said:


> 4000 lbs after the box


O thats plenty for what you want


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1984820 said:


> Cloudy Sunday with a mix of rain and snow developing after 9 a.m. and ending around 11 p.m. Snowfall accumulations across the Twin Cities will range from 2" to 4" with some isolated +4" amounts possible mainly in the south suburbs.


My forecast shows 5-8"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1984821 said:


> O thats plenty for what you want


Plus removable headache rack for plowing.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Greenery;1984822 said:


> My forecast shows 5-8"


we're screwed!!!!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1984822 said:


> My forecast shows 5-8"


Yea and what does your temps say

Im above freezing from 9-5


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1984825 said:


> Yea and what does your temps say
> 
> Im above freezing from 9-5


33 degrees from noon to 11 p.m. with a spike up to 35 for 1 hour at around 5 p.m.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1984825 said:


> Yea and what does your temps say
> 
> Im above freezing from 9-5


Us north side guys have gotten it all year. Our temps are already running colder with just a 20 mile difference in location. Would not be to surprised if you see more rain the snow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1984825 said:


> Yea and what does your temps say
> 
> Im above freezing from 9-5


You're in denial............

For the record I don't want to plow but I do subscribe to the "I can't do anything about it" method. So why the heck not.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1984832 said:


> You're in denial............
> 
> For the record I don't want to plow but I do subscribe to the "I can't do anything about it" method. So why the heck not.


No just going off what happened a bunch this winter when it was right around freezing melted or rained, im at 34-37 for 7 hours.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1984834 said:


> No just going off what happened a bunch this winter when it was right around freezing melted or rained, im at 34-37 for 7 hours.


You keep saying that but looking at the meteo gram it looks like NWS has the temps drop to freezing and below for at least 70% of the storm if you look at the start times of the models. The interesting one is the GFS which has been showing much colder and not getting us above freezing from about 5 a.m. tomorrow through Monday night. I'm starting to think this could happen.


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;1984832 said:


> You're in denial............
> 
> For the record I don't want to plow but I do subscribe to the "I can't do anything about it" method. So why the heck not.


I love snow. We make 10X plowing in a day than what we do in summer work.
But, we have already pulled most of our equipment. If tomorrow is much more than a scrape the important ones and salt run I may be looking for some help. 
This is the fun part of running a business though isn't it? 
Off to a bonfire and beers. I will worry about it tomorrow.

I also played golf today and plan to tomorrow morning. It would be fun to golf and plow in the same day.


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;1984832 said:


> You're in denial............
> 
> ok captain happy


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1984836 said:


> I love snow. We make 10X plowing in a day than what we do in summer work.
> But, we have already pulled most of our equipment. If tomorrow is much more than a scrape the important ones and salt run I may be looking for some help.
> This is the fun part of running a business though isn't it?
> Off to a bonfire and beers. I will worry about it tomorrow.
> 
> I also played golf today and plan to tomorrow morning. It would be fun to golf and plow in the same day.


If we get nailed there will be many guys scrambling. I'm lucky and just need to hook up a couple plows, everything else is still in place. Now I need to figure out how to measure 14 parking lots tomorrow before it hits.....whatever it is.



albhb3;1984837 said:


> SSS Inc.;1984832 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're in denial............
> 
> ok captain happy
> 
> 
> 
> Well it is still March. I'm just looking at the info. If it snows hard enough it will stick.
Click to expand...


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1984843 said:


> If we get nailed there will be many guys scrambling. I'm lucky and just need to hook up a couple plows, everything else is still in place. Now I need to figure out how to measure 14 parking lots tomorrow before it hits.....whatever it is.


Better start measuring tonight!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1984843 said:


> If we get nailed there will be many guys scrambling. I'm lucky and just need to hook up a couple plows, everything else is still in place. Now I need to figure out how to measure 14 parking lots tomorrow before it hits.....whatever it is.
> 
> 
> 
> albhb3;1984837 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it is still March. I'm just looking at the info. If it snows hard enough it will stick.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree but its going to need to snow pretty hard. 3 inches falling wont probably do it but who knows. Pretty narrow band and we all know its probably going to shift a bit
Click to expand...


----------



## qualitycut

Also nws says most falls by late afternoon. Thats what i was going off not the hourly.


----------



## Greenery

I'm thinking at most the first inch will melt on the roads. After that it will all accumulate with a slow melt from the bottom up.


----------



## mnlefty

I can't remember the last time we got as much as predicted on a rain changing to snow event. Every time it seems it's a little warmer, changes a little later, and snows less than predicted.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1984845 said:


> Better start measuring tonight!


I wish I started today. All day hockey event kept me busy. Lots of old North Stars playing some of our coaches. Good times.


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;1984854 said:


> I wish I started today. All day hockey event kept me busy. Lots of old North Stars playing some of our coaches. Good times.


I'm surprised you don't measure your lots over the interweb.


----------



## qualitycut

mnlefty;1984852 said:


> I can't remember the last time we got as much as predicted on a rain changing to snow event. Every time it seems it's a little warmer, changes a little later, and snows less than predicted.


This. Plus its been warm for 2 weeks, i know the roads can cool fast. Im just hoping


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1984859 said:


> This. Plus its been warm for 2 weeks, i know the roads can cool fast. Im just hoping


You and me both.

I have a plow mount to tear off.


----------



## unit28

@tk

Like I said earlier. .....
We will be on the colder side of the
frontal boundary 



South west will 180~ along the nebdakwa 

Give me a sec
downloading herbi h jams


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;1984856 said:


> I'm surprised you don't measure your lots over the interweb.


I do. This is more than just measuring the lot itself. Lots of Milling and paving/patching work here and there and all over. If is was a straight up complete paving job it wouldn't take long at all.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1984870 said:


> I do. This is more than just measuring the lot itself. Lots of Milling and paving/patching work here and there and all over. If is was a straight up complete paving job it wouldn't take long at all.


Did I here millings Thumbs Up


----------



## Camden

ryde307;1984836 said:


> I also played golf today and plan to tomorrow morning. It would be fun to golf and plow in the same day.


Last year I had a cocktail on the beach in Cancun in the morning and 12 hours later I was plowing snow in Little Falls. Crazy how far you can travel in one day.


----------



## Ranger620

Felt like crap this morning. Took a nap then went out and put the Mount and wiring in the new truck. Hooked up the plow and believe it or not everything works the first timeThumbs Up. I will most likley have an extra truck this round if old blue runs. My skid operator is still in jail which sucks but ending around midnight we'll be fine. I have a nail in a tire I need to get fixed tomorrow and one truck needs batteries charged and I'm ready to roll.
If things go good I may be able to help anyone in need.

Edit: First time I have ever did a mount and wiring. Took 4 hours I'll never let a dealer do it again. Save the money it was quite easy


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;1984870 said:


> I do. This is more than just measuring the lot itself. Lots of Milling and paving/patching work here and there and all over. If is was a straight up complete paving job it wouldn't take long at all.


Ohh I see...


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;1984785 said:


> are you buying dinner??


Nope, just checking on him.......


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1984874 said:


> Felt like crap this morning. Took a nap then went out and put the Mount and wiring in the new truck. Hooked up the plow and believe it or not everything works the first timeThumbs Up. I will most likley have an extra truck this round if old blue runs. My skid operator is still in jail which sucks but ending around midnight we'll be fine. I have a nail in a tire I need to get fixed tomorrow and one truck needs batteries charged and I'm ready to roll.
> If things go good I may be able to help anyone in need.
> 
> Edit: First time I have ever did a mount and wiring. Took 4 hours I'll never let a dealer do it again. Save the money it was quite easy


Its easy drilling through them dodge frames 

Ive done one and wasnt bad but for the 250 or 300 i pay its well worth it to me, especially if something goes wrong

Edit. That was the price to remove and put on new truck


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;1984794 said:


> pictures or it didn't happen!


I can vouch for it........lol


----------



## banonea

ryde307;1984836 said:


> I love snow. We make 10X plowing in a day than what we do in summer work.
> But, we have already pulled most of our equipment. If tomorrow is much more than a scrape the important ones and salt run I may be looking for some help.
> This is the fun part of running a business though isn't it?
> Off to a bonfire and beers. I will worry about it tomorrow.
> 
> I also played golf today and plan to tomorrow morning. It would be fun to golf and plow in the same day.


If it ain't raining, I'll be taking the bike for a ride.......


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1984687 said:


> You make it to Brainard just a little after I make it home. I didn't get home till 2:30 :crying:


Are you serious? Took that long.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You gotta be bleeping me.

Look at the Midwest radar and tell me where this crap is setting up.


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;1984874 said:


> Felt like crap this morning. Took a nap then went out and put the Mount and wiring in the new truck. Hooked up the plow and believe it or not everything works the first timeThumbs Up. I will most likley have an extra truck this round if old blue runs. My skid operator is still in jail which sucks but ending around midnight we'll be fine. I have a nail in a tire I need to get fixed tomorrow and one truck needs batteries charged and I'm ready to roll.
> If things go good I may be able to help anyone in need.
> 
> Edit: First time I have ever did a mount and wiring. Took 4 hours I'll never let a dealer do it again. Save the money it was quite easy


 Been telling people that for years
.....


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1984764 said:


> Really liking the forecast now!


This........


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1984877 said:


> Its easy drilling through them dodge frames
> 
> Ive done one and wasnt bad but for the 250 or 300 i pay its well worth it to me, especially if something goes wrong
> 
> Edit. That was the price to remove and put on new truck


Didnt have to drill holes on the dodge at least for a blizzard it was simply unbolt and put mount up and rebolt using factory or replacement bolts. If I had to do it again (on a dodge) With blizzard I'm sure I could cut my time down. Every place I talked to wanted about 500-600 to mount when I bought a plow from them


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1984881 said:


> You gotta be bleeping me.
> 
> Look at the Midwest radar and tell me where this crap is setting up.


Cold air will push it south. Thats not even our moisture is it??


----------



## Ranger620

banonea;1984882 said:


> Been telling people that for years
> .....


I'm a slow learner but thanks for being patient with me

Lawn with the boss wiring do you still have to cut the blinker?marker lights?? The headlights were plug and go but still had to cut 3 wires for blinkers and running lights.


----------



## CityGuy

Well that went better than expected. Father in law said he is going to doctor monday to get a referral to the cities for a neneurologist. And he admitted he doesn't want to be holding his granddaughter whike standing and have an episode and risk it.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1984880 said:


> Are you serious? Took that long.


Yes after they got done and I put everything back on the truck and filled it with fuel.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Come on GOPHERS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ranger620

NWS has Me at 1-3 day 100% and 1-3 Night 90%


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1984886 said:


> I'm a slow learner but thanks for being patient with me
> 
> Lawn with the boss wiring do you still have to cut the blinker?marker lights?? The headlights were plug and go but still had to cut 3 wires for blinkers and running lights.


My western was all plug in to the lights with my new truck having LED turn signals and marker lights.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1984886 said:


> I'm a slow learner but thanks for being patient with me
> 
> Lawn with the boss wiring do you still have to cut the blinker?marker lights?? The headlights were plug and go but still had to cut 3 wires for blinkers and running lights.


I don't cut to put the wires in, just use splices.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1984881 said:


> You gotta be bleeping me.
> 
> Look at the Midwest radar and tell me where this crap is setting up.


If it is and we get nothing I can send everyone up to help but I think it will push south


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1984892 said:


> I don't cut to put the wires in, just use splices.


Thats what I meant you still have to splice those wires on boss to correct? then plug the headlights in


----------



## SSS Inc.

Gophers WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Plus, going with the 3500, I'll only have to swap side plates for the mount, and since the headlights aren't the HID ones, my headlight adapters will fit.

Forgot, the truck has the chrome wheels, cab lights and brake controller built in.

It also has all of the upfit buttons in the dash.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1984896 said:


> Plus, going with the 3500, I'll only have to swap side plates for the mount, and since the headlights aren't the HID ones, my headlight adapters will fit.
> 
> Forgot, the truck has the chrome wheels, cab lights and brake controller built in.
> 
> It also has all of the upfit buttons in the dash.


Nice! Too bad you don't get to try it tomorrow. Of course you'd hate to put a dent in it on day one.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1984884 said:


> Didnt have to drill holes on the dodge at least for a blizzard it was simply unbolt and put mount up and rebolt using factory or replacement bolts. If I had to do it again (on a dodge) With blizzard I'm sure I could cut my time down. Every place I talked to wanted about 500-600 to mount when I bought a plow from them


Hmm never done a blizzard only a boss


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1984893 said:


> If it is and we get nothing I can send everyone up to help but I think it will push south


Its going to shift a little one way or the other.


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;1984886 said:


> I'm a slow learner but thanks for being patient with me
> 
> Lawn with the boss wiring do you still have to cut the blinker?marker lights?? The headlights were plug and go but still had to cut 3 wires for blinkers and running lights.


I have had to do that with all of the plows i have installed. I got a neat little combo block with my Deutsch connection tool that lets me put multiple wires into one main feed line and keep it all water tight.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;1984887 said:


> Well that went better than expected. Father in law said he is going to doctor monday to get a referral to the cities for a neneurologist. And he admitted he doesn't want to be holding his granddaughter whike standing and have an episode and risk it.


Good deal.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1984892 said:


> I don't cut to put the wires in, just use splices.


"Scotch locks" are evil evil little blue pieces of s***, nothing but corrosion waiting to happen


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1984902 said:


> Good deal.


Oh and mom is up here if it snows here or there won't return until Monday.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1984734 said:


> You will be fine. Im short a truck too.


Wait what? No your not...:waving:


----------



## Doughboy12

djagusch;1984752 said:


> If you went to adamsons you might find a guy to buy you dinner.


I went to school and played hockey with those "boys."


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1984888 said:


> Yes after they got done and I put everything back on the truck and filled it with fuel.


Did you make it to the outing?


----------



## Doughboy12

ryde307;1984762 said:


> Another fun one I learned this week is you can rate your truck for whatever you want. So if you have a 350 and rate it for 18,000 you can legally. The manufacturers GVWR is a recommendation but not set in stone. Basically starts at tires then weight rating. If both of these are over your payload you are legal.
> Only thing is if you get in an accident and kill someone any good lawyer with bring up the manufactures GVWR and take you for everything.


Everyone always claims that tale and never provides a case where it has happened. Old wives tale.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;1984905 said:


> Oh and mom is up here if it snows here or there won't return until Monday.


Sounds good


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1984908 said:


> Did you make it to the outing?


Negative little one was napping when I got home.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1984898 said:


> Nice! Too bad you don't get to try it tomorrow. Of course you'd hate to put a dent in it on day one.


The 14 I picked up got a dent in it before I left the dealers parking lot. Did the walk thru with my sales guy, went in did some paperwork talked to parts guys went out and there is a door ding in it. Never even drove it yet


----------



## Ranger620

banonea;1984901 said:


> I have had to do that with all of the plows i have installed. I got a neat little combo block with my Deutsch connection tool that lets me put multiple wires into one main feed line and keep it all water tight.


Holy crap those are expensive. Will you buy me a kit for my birthday Look like they are nice.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The story of licensing your truck for whatever is completely false.

Talked to the DMV when I was getting my tabs last week about doing it with my 2500 to get Y plates they said absolutely not. It goes off of the VIN.

Maybe if you build a truck (salvaged) or build your own trailer, but they chortled, said no, you really think this state hasn't closed all the loop holes by now??

So maybe before Jesse was given or? Maybe even 3-4 years ago. But my DMV is pretty good in Chisago, and they turned it down faster than Bano backs up.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1984915 said:


> The story of licensing your truck for whatever is completely false.
> 
> Talked to the DMV when I was getting my tabs last week about doing it with my 2500 to get Y plates they said absolutely not. It goes off of the VIN.
> 
> Maybe if you build a truck (salvaged) or build your own trailer, but they chortled, said no, you really think this state hasn't closed all the loop holes by now??
> 
> So maybe before Jesse was given or? Maybe even 3-4 years ago. But my DMV is pretty good in Chisago, and they turned it down faster than Bano backs up.


I begged the dealer to put y plates on my 2500 they said you cant I asked them to look into it they said they did. Weather or not they did I have no idea but they told me they tried.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1984896 said:


> Plus, going with the 3500, I'll only have to swap side plates for the mount, and since the headlights aren't the HID ones, my headlight adapters will fit.
> 
> Forgot, the truck has the chrome wheels, cab lights and brake controller built in.
> 
> It also has all of the upfit buttons in the dash.


Maybe I missed it, but it's a dually right ?


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;1984914 said:


> Holy crap those are expensive. Will you buy me a kit for my birthday Look like they are nice.


Got a friend that works for a manufacturer that uses them and he got me the pin tool and about $1000.00 worth the connections, i have used the piss out of it since i got it. Rewire 2 plows and my sander with watertight connections. It is the only way i will ever go again.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1984887 said:


> Well that went better than expected. Father in law said he is going to doctor monday to get a referral to the cities for a neneurologist. And he admitted he doesn't want to be holding his granddaughter whike standing and have an episode and risk it.


Well that was easy....! Thumbs Up


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1984915 said:


> The story of licensing your truck for whatever is completely false.
> 
> Talked to the DMV when I was getting my tabs last week about doing it with my 2500 to get Y plates they said absolutely not. It goes off of the VIN.
> 
> Maybe if you build a truck (salvaged) or build your own trailer, but they chortled, said no, you really think this state hasn't closed all the loop holes by now??
> 
> So maybe before Jesse was given or? Maybe even 3-4 years ago. But my DMV is pretty good in Chisago, and they turned it down faster than Bano backs up.


Damm,thats fast......lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1984917 said:


> Maybe I missed it, but it's a dually right ?


Yes, a dually.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1984915 said:


> The story of licensing your truck for whatever is completely false.
> 
> Talked to the DMV when I was getting my tabs last week about doing it with my 2500 to get Y plates they said absolutely not. It goes off of the VIN.
> 
> Maybe if you build a truck (salvaged) or build your own trailer, but they chortled, said no, you really think this state hasn't closed all the loop holes by now??
> 
> So maybe before Jesse was given or? Maybe even 3-4 years ago. But my DMV is pretty good in Chisago, and they turned it down faster than Bano backs up.


I know of three 3/4 ton Chevs taged for 15k. He just bought a new 14' last fall and it is tagged at 15k. I'll ask him how he's doing it


----------



## Ranger620

banonea;1984919 said:


> Got a friend that works for a manufacturer that uses them and he got me the pin tool and about $1000.00 worth the connections, i have used the piss out of it since i got it. Rewire 2 plows and my sander with watertight connections. It is the only way i will ever go again.


I can see how nice it is. If I could force myself to spend that kind of dough on it I would go that way too. I just dont do enough of that stuff to make it worth while. For now I'll just stick to butt connectors and shrink tubing


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yuhas says no snow until 3 pm. 2-4" for the metro.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Ranger620;1984874 said:


> Felt like crap this morning. Took a nap then went out and put the Mount and wiring in the new truck. Hooked up the plow and believe it or not everything works the first timeThumbs Up. I will most likley have an extra truck this round if old blue runs. My skid operator is still in jail which sucks but ending around midnight we'll be fine. I have a nail in a tire I need to get fixed tomorrow and one truck needs batteries charged and I'm ready to roll.
> If things go good I may be able to help anyone in need.
> 
> Edit: First time I have ever did a mount and wiring. Took 4 hours I'll never let a dealer do it again. Save the money it was quite easy


I've installed all of mine except the LEO's. It's easy, you take the extra time to make sure nothing is rubbing, everything gets antisieze and dielectric grease, and you know where everything is


----------



## Ranger620

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1984924 said:


> I know of three 3/4 ton Chevs taged for 15k. He just bought a new 14' last fall and it is tagged at 15k. I'll ask him how he's doing it


I asked them but they said it couldnt be done. If its legal I would love to find out how


----------



## Ranger620

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1984927 said:


> I've installed all of mine except the LEO's. It's easy, you take the extra time to make sure nothing is rubbing, everything gets antisieze and dielectric grease, and you know where everything is


Exactly. Then when these plows get older I think you will be better at diagnosing the problems when they occur


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Maybe run this loop hole?

Nicolas' buddy just hasn't been caught yet??
Subd. 21b.One-ton pickup truck. "One-ton pickup truck" means any truck resembling a pickup truck with a manufacturer's nominal rated carrying capacity of one ton. If the manufacturer's nominal rated carrying capacity is not provided or is not known, then the value specified by the manufacturer as the gross vehicle weight rating as indicated on the manufacturer's certification label must be 10,001 pounds or more, not to exceed 15,000 pounds, in accordance with the definition of "commercial motor vehicle" in Code of Federal Regulations, title 49, section 390.5.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1984926 said:


> Yuhas says no snow until 3 pm. 2-4" for the metro.


I'd be good with this. Give me a chance to get some stuff done around the house since I was bust all day today


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;1984925 said:


> I can see how nice it is. If I could force myself to spend that kind of dough on it I would go that way too. I just dont do enough of that stuff to make it worth while. For now I'll just stick to butt connectors and shrink tubing


Use watertight butt connection. No need for shrink tubing. He gets me them by the hundreds. We do a lot of wiring of remote starters and other things.They work great for trailer wiring.


----------



## banonea

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1984927 said:


> I've installed all of mine except the LEO's. It's easy, you take the extra time to make sure nothing is rubbing, everything gets antisieze and dielectric grease, and you know where everything is


^^^^^^this^^^^^^^


----------



## +plowguy

Great to see the snow in the forecast! At least 1 more time to plow for the season!


----------



## Bill1090

Locals showed the south metro to bano having up to 6" in some spots. Have fun with that.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1984926 said:


> Yuhas says no snow until 3 pm. 2-4" for the metro.


Blah blah blah.


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;1984937 said:


> Locals showed the south metro to bano having up to 6" in some spots. Have fun with that.


Gives me a chance to try out the new plow. ....


----------



## NorthernProServ

Ranger620;1984931 said:


> I'd be good with this. Give me a chance to get some stuff done around the house since I was bust all day today


This.....Beer number 9.........time for bed!


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polaris must be digging out the plows


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;1984944 said:


> Polaris must be digging out the plows


I actually just got home from the shop digging stuff out. Wasn't fun ether.

Spent the day up north playing in the mud trying to ignore the fact it's going to snow.


----------



## qualitycut

Hmmm im 4 degrees warmer than i should be right now, weird. Also down on totals.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1984939 said:


> Blah blah blah.


You havent provided any insight.


----------



## unit28

Waits for wd change.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

32° breezy overcast.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Still at 2-4" and 1-3".


----------



## +plowguy

Everyone must be getting ready to plow...very quiet on here


----------



## unit28

Looking for the 6' wide umbrella
With the Wilson logo.......


Pretty sure it's under all the winter gear


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sooooo...unit is hinting at rain. 

I hate winter.


----------



## Bill1090

What the !#%@&!!!!!!! I'm up to 3-5" now per NWS.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1984981 said:


> Sooooo...unit is hinting at rain.
> 
> I hate winter.


Its going to i think but wjat do i know


----------



## Bill1090

34* and cloudy.


----------



## unit28

Just watch the 36/37(f) #templine
Follow that today


----------



## qualitycut

Now on nws hourly i look to stay at or above freezing till 11pm


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1984984 said:


> Its going to i think but wjat do i know


The difference from earlier in the year, at least what Yuhas was saying last night is that we had cold air aloft, but then fell through the warmer air at the surface.

The snow would melt.

Now it's warm air aloft, and colder air at the surface, which will mean the snow doesn't melt as it falls through the warm air.


----------



## qualitycut

Driveway looks wet


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Any of you guys have a road temp available today?

Not saying just because it's 42° (if it is) that everything will melt, I'm just curious to see how things play out.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1984989 said:


> The difference from earlier in the year, at least what Yuhas was saying last night is that we had cold air aloft, but then fell through the warmer air at the surface.
> 
> The snow would melt.
> 
> Now it's warm air aloft, and colder air at the surface, which will mean the snow doesn't melt as it falls through the warm air.


Yea but I have 37 for a high today and thats around 5pm.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Very tiny ice balls falling.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have very tiny flakes falling. I'm on the south side of the radar returns for the north metro.


----------



## Doughboy12

30 and appears calm. The flag is limp.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1984998 said:


> 30 and appears calm. The flag is limp.


You ARE getting older.


----------



## unit28

Just follow the 36/37 (f) #templine today


And watch wd - wind direction


When the wind shifts along that templine
is when you have greater isentropic lift from waa


----------



## SSS Inc.

Well my plow needs to be moved to a different part of our yard so I might as well put it back on the truck.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1984997 said:


> I have very tiny flakes falling. I'm on the south side of the radar returns for the north metro.


Find the front
I said yesterday we're on the cold side of it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1985002 said:


> Find the front
> I said yesterday we're on the cold side of it


Easier to just watch the radar and road now.

More anxious about my two guys in Grand Marais that aren't answering their phones.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1984999 said:


> You ARE getting older.


I know. Had to get up 3 times to pee last night too.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1985004 said:


> Easier to just watch the radar and road now.
> 
> More anxious about my two guys in Grand Marais that aren't answering their phones.


Do you want me to get the plow hooked up? 
I don't think Quality is gong to need help....he's going to be waiting for the melt.


----------



## Doughboy12

Unit,
The major moisture is still in SoDak yes???


----------



## banonea

+plowguy;1984970 said:


> Everyone must be getting ready to plow...very quiet on here


Just got up......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1985007 said:


> Unit,
> The major moisture is still in SoDak yes???


Yeah, that's the storm.


----------



## ringahding1

You can thank me or this is my apology guys -- Leaf Box is back on dump truck and plow is not.


----------



## Bill1090

Bano, is anything reaching the ground there?


----------



## unit28

This.......

http://www.hpc.ncep.noaa.gov/qpf/94qwbg.gif


----------



## Bill1090

ringahding1;1985010 said:


> You can thank me or this is my apology guys -- Leaf Box is back on dump truck and plow is not.


Boooo! Hurry up and get that plow on and scare that snow north!


----------



## Green Grass

+plowguy;1984970 said:


> Everyone must be getting ready to plow...very quiet on here


Trying to sleep spent most of the night at a house fire.


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;1985012 said:


> Bano, is anything reaching the ground there?


I got nothing here.......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1984969 said:


> Still at 2-4" and 1-3".


Opposite here. 1-3 and 2-4 night


----------



## qualitycut

Hoping only 2 in accumulates only do 1 inch stuff and let rest melt over night.


----------



## Bill1090

unit28;1985013 said:


> This.......
> 
> http://www.hpc.ncep.noaa.gov/qpf/94qwbg.gif


I'm guessing that is a 500mb map that shows precip?


----------



## qualitycut

1-3 ,1-3 here.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1985019 said:


> Hoping only 2 in accumulates only do 1 inch stuff and let rest melt over night.


See everyone.......I told you so. :waving:


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1985022 said:


> See everyone.......I told you so. :waving:


I told everyone we still have snow this year.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1985012 said:


> Bano, is anything reaching the ground there?


Nothing my way


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1985023 said:


> I told everyone we still have snow this year.....


I had very little doubt of that too. The only hesitation was due to the way every storm has gone for me. Seems to split this area. And look at the current radar. This first push did it again.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1985013 said:


> This.......
> 
> http://www.hpc.ncep.noaa.gov/qpf/94qwbg.gif


So my cities stuff will be about 3" @11:1, my schools will be about an inch.


----------



## Doughboy12

Small white objects falling from the sky. 





You have to look hard for them attm.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1985021 said:


> 1-3 ,1-3 here.


I'm the same now too...

Lame!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

East wind is picking. Looks like Wyoming has a good fire going.


----------



## Doughboy12

Both bird baths are frozen again.


----------



## Doughboy12

Did you see a plane fell through the ice in Welch...

http://www.kare11.com/story/news/20...-off-on-north-lake-goes-through-ice/25175131/


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1985034 said:


>


Was a 2 story farm house yesterday.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1985026 said:


> So my cities stuff will be about 3" @11:1, my schools will be about an inch.


That with melt taken into consideration or just what falls


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1985035 said:


> Was a 2 story farm house yesterday.


Practice burn?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1985036 said:


> That with melt taken into consideration or just what falls


I was going off of unit's probability of precip map for what's forecast to melt.
My flakes are getting larger, slightly more consistent.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1985037 said:


> Practice burn?


Looks like it. I know the property has been for sale for 3-4 years.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1985038 said:


> I was going off of unit's probability of precip map for what's forecast to melt.
> My flakes are getting larger, slightly more consistent.


I didnt get his map


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Those greens just went by on the radar. There were spots it was coming down "OK". But they were short lived and the road doesn't even look wet.

'Rango thermometer says 30°.

My dirt road still kicked up dust.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1985040 said:


> I didnt get his map


It's a couple pages back.....:laughing:

I didn't understand it either...:waving:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1985041 said:


> Those greens just went by on the radar. There were spots it was coming down "OK". But they were short lived and the road doesn't even look wet.
> 
> 'Rango thermometer says 30°.
> 
> My dirt road still kicked up dust.


Humidity is too low for Alot to make it to the ground


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1985034 said:


>


Nice........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;1985043 said:


> It's a couple pages back.....:laughing:
> 
> I didn't understand it either...:waving:


I didn't see it, and if I did I probably wouldn't have understood it either


----------



## Doughboy12

unit28;1985013 said:


> This.......
> 
> http://www.hpc.ncep.noaa.gov/qpf/94qwbg.gif


Here it is again.........I think it's moisture. 24 hours.

And only 1 page back.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1985047 said:


> Here it is again.........I think it's moisture. 24 hours.
> 
> And only 1 page back.


I read it as .60 moisture


----------



## qualitycut

O the compaction is going to be through the roof on this snow fall


----------



## banonea

Susie snow flake and her friends are starting to show there faces here.......if you look hard.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1985049 said:


> O the compaction is going to be through the roof on this snow fall


I'm wondering if it's going to pack down or just be slop though.


----------



## banonea

Fell asleep last night at about 8:00, and mama i think wanted to play.........i am in the dog house today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1985052 said:


> Fell asleep last night at about 8:00, and mama i think wanted to play.........i am in the dog house today.


Too much excitement at the Dodge dealer for ya?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm going to sound like a total noob here.

So I finally went and got an air compressor and tools. My impact wrench is a Husky, but I don't see any button or release point on the wrench to pull the socket off. It's a bit** to get these socket off.

My Milwaukee electric had a little button right on the side of the head to push if the socket was stuck on. Anyone with an idea on what I'm missing here?


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1985053 said:


> Too much excitement at the Dodge dealer for ya?


about 300 miles behind the wheel yesterday, kind of wore my ass out


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1985054 said:


> I'm going to sound like a total noob here.
> 
> So I finally went and got an air compressor and tools. My impact wrench is a Husky, but I don't see any button or release point on the wrench to pull the socket off. It's a bit** to get these socket off.
> 
> My Milwaukee electric had a little button right on the side of the head to push if the socket was stuck on. Anyone with an idea on what I'm missing here?


its because its brand new. the last 2 I've had have had the same problem, you could try spraying a little bit of wd40 on there that might help


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1985054 said:


> I'm going to sound like a total noob here.
> 
> So I finally went and got an air compressor and tools. My impact wrench is a Husky, but I don't see any button or release point on the wrench to pull the socket off. It's a bit** to get these socket off.
> 
> My Milwaukee electric had a little button right on the side of the head to push if the socket was stuck on. Anyone with an idea on what I'm missing here?


Some are just like that. Use a hammer and pound the socket off. It will loosen up over time.

Edit: If it doesn't loosen up, you can always take a punch to that little ball that holds the socket on.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1985052 said:


> Fell asleep last night at about 8:00, and mama i think wanted to play.........i am in the dog house today.


Just make some gravey


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1985059 said:


> Some are just like that. Use a hammer and pound the socket off. It will loosen up over time.
> 
> Edit: If it doesn't loosen up, you can always take a punch to that little ball that holds the socket on.


I don't have a ball on this one, I've done that before too with older stuff.


----------



## qualitycut

Doing bday breakfast today instead of dinner, saving it for a night this week so when i fill up on steak and whatever else i can lay on the couch without worrying


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1985062 said:


> I don't have a ball on this one, I've done that before too with older stuff.


The snap ring type can be tight


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1985051 said:


> I'm wondering if it's going to pack down or just be slop though.


Both probably, that slushy clear snow hopefully


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1985062 said:


> I don't have a ball on this one, I've done that before too with older stuff.


Squeeze the clip a little tighter.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1985063 said:


> Doing bday breakfast today instead of dinner, saving it for a night this week so when i fill up on steak and whatever else i can lay on the couch without worrying


Nobody made me b day breakfast or dinner.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1985054 said:


> I'm going to sound like a total noob here.
> 
> So I finally went and got an air compressor and tools. My impact wrench is a Husky, but I don't see any button or release point on the wrench to pull the socket off. It's a bit** to get these socket off.
> 
> My Milwaukee electric had a little button right on the side of the head to push if the socket was stuck on. Anyone with an idea on what I'm missing here?


Just need to yank it off. There is probably a ball bearing in it just self release


----------



## banonea

well I took care of it for everybody, I just hooked up to the new plow that I've never had a chance to use yet, that should take care of all chances of snow. I've got to admit I really like the speed of the hook up on the system though with the Fisher


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1985068 said:


> Nobody made me b day breakfast or dinner.


The cooks are, my excuse to go somewhere expensive with the rents.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1985063 said:


> Doing bday breakfast today instead of dinner, saving it for a night this week so when i fill up on steak and whatever else i can lay on the couch without worrying


Oh yah...... Happy birthday. Again.


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;1985070 said:


> well I took care of it for everybody, I just hooked up to the new plow that I've never had a chance to use yet, that should take care of all chances of snow. I've got to admit I really like the speed of the hook up on the system though with the Fisher


I should go get my plow.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1985071 said:


> The cooks are, my excuse to go somewhere expensive with the rents.


Yeah my dad is broken down in Texas so I couldn't get them to take me out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1985064 said:


> The snap ring type can be tight


That's what it is.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1985066 said:


> Squeeze the clip a little tighter.


I'll give that a shot. Appreciate it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light snow.


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;1985070 said:


> well I took care of it for everybody, I just hooked up to the new plow that I've never had a chance to use yet, that should take care of all chances of snow. I've got to admit I really like the speed of the hook up on the system though with the Fisher


How much different is the Fisher to hook up compared to Western?


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1985077 said:


> That's what it is.


Squeeze it a little tighter there is just a o ring behind the c clip.


----------



## unit28

After seeing banos garage pic the other day
I wanted to organize some tools
Needed to build a tool box ..so far it's tipping over
attm


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1985015 said:


> Trying to sleep spent most of the night at a house fire.


This..........


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1985023 said:


> I told everyone we still have snow this year.....


This........


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;1985080 said:


> How much different is the Fisher to hook up compared to Western?


much different. everything is on the driver side of the truck, drive into the mounts, step up front and give the tower apush, it locks into place connect your wires and go. if you get an opportunity go to Fisher. Com and check it out that's the main reason I bought this plow, that and I could tell you the side to side angle and the lift speed is massively faster than any Western I've ever seen


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1985037 said:


> Practice burn?


Nope. They use us for that stuff.


----------



## TKLAWN

I just went outside ,freaking cold out.

I don't think there will be much melting going on. 

vrac 4.2


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1985052 said:


> Fell asleep last night at about 8:00, and mama i think wanted to play.........i am in the dog house today.


Been there before.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

It warmed up 4 degrees in the last hour.


----------



## banonea

unit28;1985082 said:


> After seeing banos garage pic the other day
> I wanted to organize some tools
> Needed to build a tool box ..so far it's tipping over
> attm


for about $1000, you can go to harbor freight and get the same size tool box I've got and be able to organize your tools a whole lot better, and you would have to worry about it tipping over


----------



## Doughboy12

Just got a text from the DIL....
She saw a posting from some one to the Lakeville Online Garage Sale. 
Couple of shovelers and plow driver needed for this upcoming snow. Pay up to $20 per hour with 4 hour minimum. I had to tell her that won't cover the fuel. 


Never mind Quality. Just eat your breakfast. :waving:


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;1985097 said:


> for about $1000, you can go to harbor freight and get the same size tool box I've got and be able to organize your tools a whole lot better, and you would have to worry about it tipping over


This. Or Menards has a big Master force box for a decent price.


----------



## Bill1090

Off to a liquidation sale at the Lse Center. Supposedly cheap tools. We shall see.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1985093 said:


> I just went outside ,freaking cold out.
> 
> I don't think there will be much melting going on.
> 
> vrac 4.2


Its going to get warmer. Have faith my friend


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1985100 said:


> Off to a liquidation sale at the Lse Center. Supposedly cheap tools. We shall see.


Sale or auction? Nothing cheap hardly anymore at auctions


----------



## SnowGuy73

Moderate snow now.


----------



## banonea

just started coming down here, not big flakes not real heavy but about a half mile visibility


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1985099 said:


> This. Or Menards has a big Master force box for a decent price.


The MasterForce is on sale this week. $50 off both the top and bottom.

Home Depot has a nice 52" wide Husky for $700 for both the top and bottom.
The top of the top on the Husky is big enough for charges and electric tools, plus has openings to run the power cords through.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1985102 said:


> Its going to get warmer. Have faith my friend


Stacy has been changed to rain today, then rain / snow until 11 pm.

At that point, my percentages take a nose dive.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1985106 said:


> The MasterForce is on sale this week. $50 off both the top and bottom.
> 
> Home Depot has a nice 52" wide Husky for $700 for both the top and bottom.
> The top of the top on the Husky is big enough for charges and electric tools, plus has openings to run the power cords through.


Uncle just bought a entire set. Has lights and clear drawers


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1985108 said:


> Uncle just bought a entire set. Has lights and clear drawers


It's the one I have my eye on the next time I pull $700-800 on Blackjack.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Tiny flakes have been falling for about 15 minutes. Have to look hard


----------



## SnowGuy73

Back to light snow.


----------



## Doughboy12

Forepaugh's Sunday Brunch. $22.95


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1985106 said:


> The MasterForce is on sale this week. $50 off both the top and bottom.
> 
> Home Depot has a nice 52" wide Husky for $700 for both the top and bottom.
> The top of the top on the Husky is big enough for charges and electric tools, plus has openings to run the power cords through.


that is where mine came from, wife bought it for me for Christmas about 3 years ago


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Your RAP tanked quality.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1985114 said:


> Your RAP tanked quality.


Im sticking with my no plowing still


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1985115 said:


> Im sticking with my no plowing still


I'm crossing my fingers south of Forest Lake only.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Back to the trailer brakes. Passenger side is done. Gotta wire up the driver's side and bolt everything back together.


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;1985103 said:


> Sale or auction? Nothing cheap hardly anymore at auctions


Sale. Bunch of different vendors.


----------



## banonea

coming down real good here now lakes have gotten bigger grass is starting to turn white pretty quick and the roads are definitely wet... I guess mounting the plow didn't help


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's considerably nicer out now than earlier.


----------



## mnlefty

Doughboy12;1985098 said:


> Just got a text from the DIL....
> She saw a posting from some one to the Lakeville Online Garage Sale.
> Couple of shovelers and plow driver needed for this upcoming snow. Pay up to $20 per hour with 4 hour minimum. I had to tell her that won't cover the fuel.
> 
> Never mind Quality. Just eat your breakfast. :waving:


Have to assuming that's a driver for his truck(s). If we get slammed I assume there will be plenty of guys desperate for shovelers, drivers, and even subs.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The rain water that was froze on my upside down backing plates has melted and is just water.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Nothing here as of now


----------



## Ranger620

Just walked to the drivers side of one of the plow trucks. Flat tire. Has a screw in it. No tire shops open today guess I'll just put a plug in it and hope it holds. Forgot another truck was making a noise sounds like a front u-joint gonna go look at that. It should snow, thought I was ready now trying to do fixes. We should see 12" now


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1985120 said:


> It's considerably nicer out now than earlier.


Pavement temps are running 43-45 by the way


----------



## Doughboy12

mnlefty;1985121 said:


> Have to assuming that's a driver for his truck(s). If we get slammed I assume there will be plenty of guys desperate for shovelers, drivers, and even subs.


It's a woman....on a garage sale Facebook page. Has a phone number to call or text.


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;1985126 said:


> Just walked to the drivers side of one of the plow trucks. Flat tire. Has a screw in it. No tire shops open today guess I'll just put a plug in it and hope it holds. Forgot another truck was making a noise sounds like a front u-joint gonna go look at that. It should snow, thought I was ready now trying to do fixes. We should see 12" now


I have had great success with plugs in tires....just use lots of glue.
The hardest part is pushing past the cords...


----------



## Doughboy12

Snow is back...I have had farts stick around longer than that last batch.


----------



## TKLAWN

Ranger620;1985126 said:


> Just walked to the drivers side of one of the plow trucks. Flat tire. Has a screw in it. No tire shops open today guess I'll just put a plug in it and hope it holds. Forgot another truck was making a noise sounds like a front u-joint gonna go look at that. It should snow, thought I was ready now trying to do fixes. We should see 12" now


Try Fleet Farm, pretty sure they are open.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Snow has stopped. 

Very lame.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Temp has dropped here. Warmest I saw was 32.7 now at 31.2


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1985126 said:


> Just walked to the drivers side of one of the plow trucks. Flat tire. Has a screw in it. No tire shops open today guess I'll just put a plug in it and hope it holds. Forgot another truck was making a noise sounds like a front u-joint gonna go look at that. It should snow, thought I was ready now trying to do fixes. We should see 12" now


Tires Plus is open on Sundays.


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1985134 said:


> Temp has dropped here. Warmest I saw was 32.7 now at 31.2


Think the high is supposed to be around 5pm. Im hovering at 32-33


----------



## mnlefty

NWS Twin Cities ‏@NWSTwinCities 3m3 minutes ago

Lightning and thunder just reported in Blue Earth and Watonwan counties under an intense band of snow. #mnwx


----------



## qualitycut

mnlefty;1985141 said:


> NWS Twin Cities ‏@NWSTwinCities 3m3 minutes ago
> 
> Lightning and thunder just reported in Blue Earth and Watonwan counties under an intense band of snow. #mnwx


Headed right at Jim


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

mnlefty;1985141 said:


> NWS Twin Cities ‏@NWSTwinCities 3m3 minutes ago
> 
> Lightning and thunder just reported in Blue Earth and Watonwan counties under an intense band of snow. #mnwx


Good for them. Sun is poking out here.


----------



## cbservicesllc

mnlefty;1985141 said:


> NWS Twin Cities ‏@NWSTwinCities 3m3 minutes ago
> 
> Lightning and thunder just reported in Blue Earth and Watonwan counties under an intense band of snow. #mnwx


Oh dear........


----------



## qualitycut

Next band goes north over lwmr.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1985142 said:


> Headed right at Jim


We have ice pellets falling. Melting on contact but making the surface slippery in the wrong (womens) shoes. No I'm not wearing them, but wife and I came out of fleet farm and she about fell on her tail


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1985143 said:


> Good for them. Sun is poking out here.


Same, heat up that pavement! !


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1985126 said:


> Just walked to the drivers side of one of the plow trucks. Flat tire. Has a screw in it. No tire shops open today guess I'll just put a plug in it and hope it holds. Forgot another truck was making a noise sounds like a front u-joint gonna go look at that. It should snow, thought I was ready now trying to do fixes. We should see 12" now


The ntb InRogers is open till 6


----------



## Polarismalibu

I was hoping pulling the plows out would make it rain


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Snow mixing in now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Blob in SD looks to go right down the MN River. At least between there and 94.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1985154 said:


> Blob in SD looks to go right down the MN River. At least between there and 94.


That's what nws has been saying. Looks on track to me. payup


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1985155 said:


> That's what nws has been saying. Looks on track to me. payup


are you saying I should go get my plow?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1985156 said:


> are you saying I should go get my plow?


Yes! That will help make it rain


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Skies are completely clear 20 miles north of me.


----------



## Bill1090

That sale was a joke.



Heavy snow starting to stick now


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1985143 said:


> Good for them. Sun is poking out here.


Solid clouds here


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1985158 said:


> Skies are completely clear 20 miles north of me.


I can see it from here... It needs to come this way!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1985156 said:


> are you saying I should go get my plow?


Maybe......


----------



## SSS Inc.

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1985160 said:


> Solid clouds here


Same here, I was freezing out there too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm up to 36° here.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;1985159 said:


> That sale was a joke.
> 
> Heavy snow starting to stick now


On the roads?


----------



## Camden

So it's really going to snow? I'm in Florida so hopefully my guys can handle it. 

Is there another system passing through later in the week too?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Snow not melting here. 27° here


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1985169 said:


> I'm up to 36° here.


Only 30° here


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;1985171 said:


> So it's really going to snow? I'm in Florida so hopefully my guys can handle it.
> 
> Is there another system passing through later in the week too?


That's the rumor....at this time.


----------



## Doughboy12

New weather app called storm. 

Has a crude version of the Meteogram.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1985169 said:


> I'm up to 36° here.


Back down to 32º here. Bizarro world.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;1985170 said:


> On the roads?


Side streets. Roads are wet at this time. I'd say 1/4 to 1/2 mile viz.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1985176 said:


> Back down to 32º here. Bizarro world.


Probably because we have such a low amount of clouds.


----------



## SSS Inc.

So pretty quick here you guys can start posting that the nws hourly totals are dropping. Even though NWS is about 4 hours sooner than the models with the start time.


----------



## mnlefty

Camden;1985171 said:


> So it's really going to snow? I'm in Florida so hopefully my guys can handle it.
> 
> Is there another system passing through later in the week too?


Threat today is metro and south... your guys might not see much. I've heard rumblings of Tues but don't know any particulars.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Blue sky just keeps creeping closer


----------



## mnlefty

SSS Inc.;1985183 said:


> So pretty quick here you guys can start posting that the nws hourly totals are dropping. Even though NWS is about 4 hours sooner than the models with the start time.


Sven and new guy from 11 are starting to back off on twitter... strong dry air from north


----------



## TKLAWN

mnlefty;1985188 said:


> Sven and new guy from 11 are starting to back off on twitter... strong dry air from north


Hmmm.... Weather channel dropped my totals in half and future cast is pushing it further south.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1985183 said:


> So pretty quick here you guys can start posting that the nws hourly totals are dropping. Even though NWS is about 4 hours sooner than the models with the start time.


Hahahahaha


----------



## qualitycut

Im hoping i can say told you so


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Went in the back yard and picked up some stuff. The cover to the turtle sandbox was sitting in the grass, I picked it up and put it on. I turned around and the grass under it is bright green. Been sitting there since last weekend. Made a little green house for the grass


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1985183 said:


> So pretty quick here you guys can start posting that the nws hourly totals are dropping. Even though NWS is about 4 hours sooner than the models with the start time.


You and lwnmwrman can debate NWS hourly graph and compaction again....good stuff right there.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1985192 said:


> Im hoping i can say told you so


I'd like nothing better than for you to do that!


----------



## Bill1090

Letting up and warming up now.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Yikes. NWS has me at 1-3 and 3-5


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1985192 said:


> Im hoping i can say told you so


I'm really hoping you can as well!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

jimslawnsnow;1985197 said:


> Yikes. NWS has me at 1-3 and 3-5


Same for rochester


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1985126 said:


> Just walked to the drivers side of one of the plow trucks. Flat tire. Has a screw in it. No tire shops open today guess I'll just put a plug in it and hope it holds. Forgot another truck was making a noise sounds like a front u-joint gonna go look at that. It should snow, thought I was ready now trying to do fixes. We should see 12" now


Tires plus Plymouth


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;1985202 said:


> Tires plus Plymouth


Or Sears auto, youngsteads on 394 by old chichis


----------



## djagusch

SSS Inc.;1985183 said:


> So pretty quick here you guys can start posting that the nws hourly totals are dropping. Even though NWS is about 4 hours sooner than the models with the start time.


It keeps us in a good mood doing that though!


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1985200 said:


> I'm really hoping you can as well!


Bite your tongue! I'm ready to go now.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1985156 said:


> are you saying I should go get my plow?


Yes.........


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1985205 said:


> Bite your tongue! I'm ready to go now.


Haha, well I am too... just sayin though...


----------



## CityGuy

30° cloudy


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1985206 said:


> Yes.........


Have not gotten out of my chair yet.


----------



## qualitycut

35............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Completely clear at my house now. I'm debating on whether to hook up the plows or not.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1985211 said:


> Completely clear at my house now. I'm debating on whether to hook up the plows or not.


30 and cloudy here.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1985213 said:


> 30 and cloudy here.


Same here......30, Cloudy, and it feels like snow is on the way.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hmmmm. My NWS totals dropped, oh and just south of me is clear


----------



## banonea

This is what we got so far......



I am going to guess a solid 1" on the deck, maby half that on the road. NWS is calling for 3" to 6" plus tonight. ....


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1985209 said:


> Have not gotten out of my chair yet.


Slacker. Been to verizon and got a new phone, now on the couch reloading apps.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1985216 said:


> This is what we got so far......
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to guess a solid 1" on the deck, maby half that on the road. NWS is calling for 3" to 6" plus tonight. ....


Wow. Still can see cracks and grass here


----------



## albhb3

boy 2 entire flakes have fallen here so much for that winter storm advisory. I wish I could get paid 6figures to lie all the time

down to 1-3 here from wunderground BUST!


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1985217 said:


> Slacker. Been to verizon and got a new phone, now on the couch reloading apps.


Thank You. I did go to the station now and put some clean equipment away.


----------



## qualitycut

Feels nice outside now


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1985220 said:


> Thank You. I did go to the station now and put some clean equipment away.


We did that this morning before leaving. Sucked. Didn't get home until 530.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1985215 said:


> Hmmmm. My NWS totals dropped, oh and just south of me is clear


So we have clear to the north, clear to the south. Full clouds in the middle.


----------



## qualitycut

Front of band looks like its going east middle NE and the end of it SE


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1985224 said:


> So we have clear to the north, clear to the south. Full clouds in the middle.


Looks like snow to the south.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1985223 said:


> We did that this morning before leaving. Sucked. Didn't get home until 530.


I got home at 4. We had some packs that needed to dry.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1985224 said:


> So we have clear to the north, clear to the south. Full clouds in the middle.


It's coming it's coming!


----------



## qualitycut

The colorful gfs has it a little more south and east.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Weather channel dropped me to around an inch


----------



## mnlefty

Huttner just updated mpr blog including lowering metro totals to generally 1-3, slight southern shift, still some bust potential.


----------



## qualitycut

Radar is turning to rain as it gets closer


----------



## qualitycut

12z models are suggesting the heavier snow band may reamin just south of the airport. Confidecne not high enough make significant changes to forecast. Will need to monitor how band develops. Snow accumulation of 3-4 inches possible if the heavier band lifts north...but lesser totals around 2 inches are possible if the heavier intensity snow doesnt materialize.


----------



## TKLAWN

Rainbow Sven says models are way overdoing it...way too much dry air


----------



## ringahding1

TKLAWN;1985240 said:


> Rainbow Sven says models are way overdoing it...way too much dry air


Sven roll with Jesse Jackson? hahaha


----------



## SSS Inc.

VRAC.........3.27" Airport.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Novak and NWS FB pages are a little quiet...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1985243 said:


> Novak and NWS FB pages are a little quiet...


Buddy just said that about Novak.

I'm sure NWS is focused down south.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Clearing line is 15 miles south of me now.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1985242 said:


> VRAC.........3.27" Airport.


If nothing else it will be interesting to see how this thing plays out compared to the models


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1985246 said:


> If nothing else it will be interesting to see how this thing plays out compared to the models


Just like every time it snowed this year lol


----------



## qualitycut

Up to 35.7 here


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1985245 said:


> Clearing line is 15 miles south of me now.


I thought it was still getting closer... That must be the dry air driving things South?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1985245 said:


> Clearing line is 15 miles south of me now.


Hey I know where you are


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Filled up truck #1. Mostly because it was hooked up to the enclosed trailer I did the brakes one and I wanted to test them out.

Truck thermometer said 40 and full sun here.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1985247 said:


> Just like every time it snowed this year lol


Very true...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1985251 said:


> Hey I know where you are


Just about any Polaris fan should.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1985247 said:


> Just like every time it snowed this year lol


You getting a little too confident in your guess I think.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Just done driving from west of Hinckley to Minnetonka. A whole lot of nothing.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

I can see blue skies to the north


----------



## CityGuy

Guy on 11 weather tv thing says 1-3b metro, moving more south and east.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1985254 said:


> Just about any Polaris fan should.


Who rides a Polaris? Be careful it's a trick question.

The guy being pulled by the Arctic Cat


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1985255 said:


> You getting a little too confident in your guess I think.


Not guessing just going of how it's happened 90 percent of the time this year. Starts high keeps droping then an inch or so when its all said and done, pretty hard to shift away from those odds. Its going to shift like it has every time this year.

I just take what it shows 12-24 hours out and assume thats where its not going to snow.


----------



## Polarismalibu

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1985259 said:


> Who rides a Polaris? Be careful it's a trick question.
> 
> The guy being pulled by the Arctic Cat


You got that backwards


----------



## SSS Inc.

NWS has a new facebook post. Sticking with their prediction it looks like.


----------



## Green Grass

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1985259 said:


> Who rides a Polaris? Be careful it's a trick question.
> 
> The guy being pulled by the Arctic Cat


I always knew I liked you!


----------



## ryde307

Polarismalibu;1985262 said:


> You got that backwards


while you two argue about which broke down sled will pull which. I will just keep riding to get the truck and trailer to pick you both up. #skidoo


----------



## qualitycut

Might be looking for a 52 inch zero turn with bagger and thatcher if anyone has one.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1985263 said:


> NWS has a new facebook post. Sticking with their prediction it looks like.


But they had it starting 3 hours ago


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Polarismalibu;1985262 said:


> You got that backwards


My old ZRT was Nic named the tow truck. I honestly can say I don't remember ever being towed

Edit I did get towed once......by my own sled because a buddies XC800 puked and he was pushing 260lbs so he pulled me


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1985263 said:


> NWS has a new facebook post. Sticking with their prediction it looks like.


They must be trolling here and saw my post :waving:

Certainly not time to stick a fork in this one yet...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1985267 said:


> But they had it starting 3 hours ago


Yeah, but remember, on the hourly, you may get your .8" in the last 30 minutes of the 6 hour window, yet as the window ticks by, your hourly for the 6 hour window will drop, even though you may get the original .8" (or whatever number it was for the 6 hour window).


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1985269 said:


> They must be trolling here and saw my post :waving:
> 
> Certainly not time to stick a fork in this one yet...


Novak's probably trolling and sent them a private message to put out an update so he can get a post out.


----------



## Polarismalibu

ryde307;1985265 said:


> while you two argue about which broke down sled will pull which. I will just keep riding to get the truck and trailer to pick you both up. #skidoo


I had to do that so many times last year. Got really annoying


----------



## Polarismalibu

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1985268 said:


> My old ZRT was Nic named the tow truck. I honestly can say I don't remember ever being towed


I don't think I ever have either. But I ride a new sled so that helps


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1985271 said:


> Novak's probably trolling and sent them a private message to put out an update so he can get a post out.


Haha, no doubt... bet he posts in the next half hour...


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

ryde307;1985265 said:


> while you two argue about which broke down sled will pull which. I will just keep riding to get the truck and trailer to pick you both up. #skidoo


I've towed plenty of those too. Out of the group I was the only Cat guy. Heck we rebuilt a new ski-don't in the hotel out in Cook. Sled had 300 mi on it. Out of 5 ski-dont's that trip 2 went on the trailer under their own power for the ride home


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Polarismalibu;1985273 said:


> I don't think I ever have either. But I ride a new sled so that helps


In the good old days I had four sleds 2 mtn and 2 for here. I'd get 2 new ones every other year unless I NEEDED one sooner


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1985270 said:


> Yeah, but remember, on the hourly, you may get your .8" in the last 30 minutes of the 6 hour window, yet as the window ticks by, your hourly for the 6 hour window will drop, even though you may get the original .8" (or whatever number it was for the 6 hour window).


I know. Sss said they always have ot start early but then references them for thier predictions so being a smart a $$


----------



## ryde307

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1985277 said:


> In the good old days I had four sleds 2 mtn and 2 for here. I'd get 2 new ones every other year unless I NEEDED one sooner


At the price of sleds now you could buy a house.


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;1985273 said:


> I don't think I ever have either. But I ride a new sled so that helps


Ha that's what I thought too. My new one last year was pretty beat after one year. Reeds were shot, clutches were worn out, bad motor mounts.

As far as brands go their all pretty good nowadays. New skidoo in '13, new Poo in '14 and a new cat in '15. They all perform well, the polaris had the most maintenance and cosmetic issues, but it got flogged on the most.


----------



## Polarismalibu

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1985277 said:


> In the good old days I had four sleds 2 mtn and 2 for here. I'd get 2 new ones every other year unless I NEEDED one sooner


I used to have my own mountain sled. It's cheaper to just rent a brand new one with the insurance the buy one and have to pay to fix it after it hits a tree or rolls down a mountain.

I have a crossover sled for here 144" track with 2" paddles. Could almost use it in the mountains


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1985281 said:


> Ha that's what I thought too. My new one last year was pretty beat after one year. Reeds were shot, clutches were worn out, bad motor mounts.


My assault wasn't to bad. Just the rear shocks got weak but I put a lot of hard miles on.

Although it probably wouldn't hurt to go through the clutches on mine

I know my wheeler has taken a beating ready esosially after yesturday


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Polarismalibu;1985282 said:


> I used to have my own mountain sled. It's cheaper to just rent a brand new one with the insurance the buy one and have to pay to fix it after it hits a tree or rolls down a mountain.
> 
> I have a crossover sled for here 144" track with 2" paddles. Could almost use it in the mountains


If you couldn't use a 144/2" you meet to learn how to ride. That's to much track for here, wear out hyfax fast with a 2" even with ice scratchers. Heck I remember the old old days we only had 121's and would go out west THEN some of us bought 121x1.5-2" tracks and would swap them out to go out west.


----------



## qualitycut

36.4.........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like the snow wants to slide a bit to the north.


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;1985282 said:


> I used to have my own mountain sled. It's cheaper to just rent a brand new one with the insurance the buy one and have to pay to fix it after it hits a tree or rolls down a mountain.
> 
> I have a crossover sled for here 144" track with 2" paddles. Could almost use it in the mountains


Shoot I used to bring a 128" firecat west, had to poach tracks but it made it. Then I stepped up to a 146 summit which did pretty well. I wouldn't hesitate to bring the Assault out there but this dang snowplowing deal kind of puts a damper on traveling that far.


----------



## Polarismalibu

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1985284 said:


> If you couldn't use a 144/2" you meet to learn how to ride. That's to much track for here, wear out hyfax fast with a 2" even with ice scratchers.


I know I could use it out there but with a rmk and 3.5" track it's more fun.

1,500 miles and there still over 3/4 the entire length. The scratchers work pretty good and the fact that I don't stay on the packed trail I look for the deep stuff.


----------



## Greenery

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1985284 said:


> If you couldn't use a 144/2" you meet to learn how to ride. That's to much track for here, wear out hyfax fast with a 2" even with ice scratchers.


Not so much, 2 seasons on hyfax and could easily go another. Try to only ride good snow off trail though. That firecat was probably the last short tracker I will ever own.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1985286 said:


> Looks like the snow wants to slide a bit to the north.


The back end os starting to rotate not sure if thats going to pull it south. Im confused though because the radar has looked north all day.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

36.4 here, heat wave


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1985288 said:


> Shoot I used to bring a 128" firecat west, had to poach tracks but it made it. Then I stepped up to a 146 summit which did pretty well. I wouldn't hesitate to bring the Assault out there but this dang snowplowing deal kind of puts a damper on traveling that far.


Once you ride one of the big ones it's hard to go back though!

That's another reason I don't buy a rmk I would have to spend another 7 grand on a turbo lol


----------



## mnlefty

cbservicesllc;1985274 said:


> Haha, no doubt... bet he posts in the next half hour...


Right on cue.


----------



## djagusch

mnlefty;1985294 said:


> Right on cue.


And he updated.


----------



## Polarismalibu

mnlefty;1985294 said:


> Right on cue.


What a tool!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1985291 said:


> The back end os starting to rotate not sure if thats going to pull it south. Im confused though because the radar has looked north all day.


That's exactly what I'm watching.

Just filled my diesel up now that I'm going to pull the plug on the dump.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1985286 said:


> Looks like the snow wants to slide a bit to the north.


Novak put us basically in the clear up north. We better get ready.


----------



## Bill1090

32*

Flurries.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1985298 said:


> Novak put us basically in the clear up north. We better get ready.


I see that. It's been clear all day, gotta keep going with it.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1985297 said:


> That's exactly what I'm watching.
> 
> Just filled my diesel up now that I'm going to pull the plug on the dump.


Wait, what? Pulling the plug?


----------



## mnlefty

Novak holding strong for MSP, yuhas, Sven, Huttner all backing down for metro.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1985302 said:


> Wait, what? Pulling the plug?


I think he mean trigger??


----------



## cbservicesllc

mnlefty;1985294 said:


> Right on cue.


Haha... what a joke... temp is 39 here now... guessing thats a little high... 2 different thermometers though...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1985304 said:


> I think he mean trigger??


No............


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1985304 said:


> I think he mean trigger??


Or he changed his mind if he filled it up.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Weather channel is at less than an inch for me now


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1985306 said:


> No............


Just gonna run the trailer and put the building up?


----------



## SSS Inc.

I thought it was a done deal? What the heck is going on around here.. 

Lwnmwr.....I found a sweet looking Chevey 4500 dump with a boss V. Looks like a nice truck. Used, 90,XXX at Auction


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1985309 said:


> Just gonna run the trailer and put the building up?


Yeah. We never signed papers, just got to the finance office. They were going to call Monday for rates.

Pulled the title, forgot the local bank has the '06 for colatteral. Don't want to go get the lien released, then walk back in, in 3 months to ask for a building loan.

I really, really need a building. I can work around just using the dump trailer.

I can put $2,000 into my '06 if I want and make the thing look new from 50'.

Or I can just run it as is and pay $2,000 on something else.

It's not like I've lost business this year because one of my trucks has rust around the wheel wells.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1985310 said:


> I thought it was a done deal? What the heck is going on around here..
> 
> Lwnmwr.....I found a sweet looking Chevey 4500 dump with a boss V. Looks like a nice truck. Used, 90,XXX at Auction


Then there's that stuff too. I could put $2,000 into fixing the '06, sell it for $23-25 with the plow, then go find C4500's all day with plows, dumps and salters for $20,000.

Then it would be a wash with the bank and I can still go get money for a building.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1985313 said:


> Then there's that stuff too. I could put $2,000 into fixing the '06, sell it for $23-25 with the plow, then go find C4500's all day with plows, dumps and salters for $20,000.
> 
> Then it would be a wash with the bank and I can still go get money for a building.


Your still able to operate and do what you need with what you have. Build the shop.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I really hate to give this truck up. It's such a solid truck for me other than the body work. Mechanically I would sell this truck to my dead grandma


----------



## CityGuy

Latest from Yuhas


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1985316 said:


> Latest from Yuhas


Must not be looking at the next line coming in... I don't know how that's going to miss


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Quality - if you're going to let your stuff melt, and don't want to hook up the plow, I'll pay ya to come up and hop in one of my trucks if we go out.

Still can't get ahold of one of my truck drivers or my tractor driver.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1985311 said:


> Yeah. We never signed papers, just got to the finance office. They were going to call Monday for rates.
> 
> Pulled the title, forgot the local bank has the '06 for colatteral. Don't want to go get the lien released, then walk back in, in 3 months to ask for a building loan.
> 
> I really, really need a building. I can work around just using the dump trailer.
> 
> I can put $2,000 into my '06 if I want and make the thing look new from 50'.
> 
> Or I can just run it as is and pay $2,000 on something else.
> 
> It's not like I've lost business this year because one of my trucks has rust around the wheel wells.


That's a good plan. It's a good reliable truck that makes you money. A place to work on Equipment is worth more then the new truck would be


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1985320 said:


> That's a good plan. It's a good reliable truck that makes you money. A place to work on Equipment is worth more then the new truck would be


Amen brother...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1985318 said:


> Must not be looking at the next line coming in... I don't know how that's going to miss


Probably dry air? Is that second band even hitting the ground out there?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If I can get my wood stuff sold, maybe find a buyer for my dump trailer, maybe get the '06 sold and use all that money for a building, the towards fall look for something used like a C4500 or watch CL someplace for somenlone lokloking to dump a truck going into winter.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1985319 said:


> Quality - if you're going to let your stuff melt, and don't want to hook up the plow, I'll pay ya to come up and hop in one of my trucks if we go out.
> 
> Still can't get ahold of one of my truck drivers or my tractor driver.


Yea or i will plow in mine and give you a deal, going to try and quit smoking tomorrow so taking full advantage off today.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1985323 said:


> If I can get my wood stuff sold, maybe find a buyer for my dump trailer, maybe get the '06 sold and use all that money for a building, the towards fall look for something used like a C4500 or watch CL someplace for somenlone lokloking to dump a truck going into winter.


Wait on selling the trailer. If its paid for keep it. Your going to need it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1985320 said:


> That's a good plan. It's a good reliable truck that makes you money. A place to work on Equipment is worth more then the new truck would be


Yeah, even like my trailer brakes. Tore into them, then I have a meeting and end up running around looking at projects.

Next day going to work on them, then I have to meet a guy on a large government contract. Next day it rains so I'm running around looking for equipment and trucks. All the while my trailer is sitting in front of my house tore apart.

My wife hates it, so at least I wouldn't have the eyesore up by my house that currently happens.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1985324 said:


> Yea or i will plow in mine and give you a deal, going to try and quit smoking tomorrow so taking full advantage off today.


Hah don't wanna run a dodge?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1985324 said:


> Yea or i will plow in mine and give you a deal, going to try and quit smoking tomorrow so taking full advantage off today.


You don't have to give me a deal, just didn't know if yours was put away or not.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

37.3 here now


----------



## Polarismalibu

Kinda blows having spent all that time moving stuff to pull the plows out for nothing.

Yet the same time I don't want to plow my crap


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1985322 said:


> Probably dry air? Is that second band even hitting the ground out there?


Could be... but there's a lot of green to just be drying up... Looks like it's just getting in to St Cloud and all St Cloud traffic cams look completely clear... ATTM


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1985313 said:


> Then there's that stuff too. I could put $2,000 into fixing the '06, sell it for $23-25 with the plow, then go find C4500's all day with plows, dumps and salters for $20,000.
> 
> Then it would be a wash with the bank and I can still go get money for a building.


This thing is a 4x4 too.


----------



## unit28

mnlefty;1985188 said:


> Sven and new guy from 11 are starting to back off on twitter. strong dry air from north .....of the frontal boundary


fixed it for you


----------



## CityGuy

So got my new phone loaded up with the apps I wanted. Looking for what others might have. 
Have:
KSTP 
NWS
All FD related.

Any more out there I may like?


----------



## djagusch

SSS Inc.;1985340 said:


> This thing is a 4x4 too.


Pretty sure that trip edge is worn down too far or very close. Nice rig thou thOugh.


----------



## CityGuy

Winter Storm Warning for Banno


----------



## Green Grass

Light snow


----------



## SSS Inc.

djagusch;1985345 said:


> Pretty sure that trip edge is worn down too far or very close. Nice rig thou thOugh.


I saw that too. Not much left to work with.


----------



## CityGuy

Light steady snow here.


----------



## Polarismalibu

So it looks to be going north now??


----------



## qualitycut

Snow will develop in west and south Metro after 5 p.m. and be heaviest from 6 p.m. to 11 p.m. with 2" to 3" in the south suburbs south of the Minnesota River including Shakopee, Prior Lake, Lakeville, Farmington, Rosemount, Apple 
Valley, Inver Grove Heights and Hastings. Some rumbles of thunder are also possible in the south Metro tonight. Most of the Twin Cities with-in 15 miles of downtown Minneapolis and downtown St.Paul will see 1" or less


Pretty sure im within 15 mile of downtown


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1985340 said:


> This thing is a 4x4 too.


Yah, that's what I would look for. You can find mid-late 90's ones with 50-60k miles for $20k and less.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1985351 said:


> So it looks to be going north now??


No, supposedly still south.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1985355 said:


> Yah, that's what I would look for. You can find mid-late 90's ones with 50-60k miles for $20k and less.


Well I'll let you know what this one goes for.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Paul Douglas says a coating - 2".


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;1985340 said:


> This thing is a 4x4 too.


The big company down here runs those with wideouts. Nice trucks. Most of them have the landscape body on them. (I think that's what they are called. You know with the ramp for mowers and stuff.)


----------



## qualitycut

Everything on meteo is now under 3


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Light flurries starting here in Minnetonka.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1985359 said:


> Well I'll let you know what this one goes for.


Diesel or gas? What year?


----------



## Bill1090

You ready for it Bano?


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1985353 said:


> Snow will develop in west and south Metro after 5 p.m. and be heaviest from 6 p.m. to 11 p.m. with 2" to 3" in the south suburbs south of the Minnesota River including Shakopee, Prior Lake, Lakeville, Farmington, Rosemount, Apple
> Valley, Inver Grove Heights and Hastings. Some rumbles of thunder are also possible in the south Metro tonight. Most of the Twin Cities with-in 15 miles of downtown Minneapolis and downtown St.Paul will see 1" or less
> 
> Pretty sure im within 15 mile of downtown


Source? .......


----------



## djagusch

unit28;1985341 said:


> fixed it for you


So are you going to have a clear commute in the morning?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's gotten quite chilly here again.


----------



## djagusch

Sss much hourly is clicking off nicely!


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1985368 said:


> Source? .......


Kstp...........


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1985373 said:


> Kstp...........


Good to know... Traffic cams still clear Monti and West... must be drying up as it falls... ATTM


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1985371 said:


> It's gotten quite chilly here again.


Up to 38 now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1985378 said:


> Up to 38 now


In my '14 now. Thermometer says 39 and it seems like this one runs 2 degrees cold, but the wind has either shifted, or it's gotten colder.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1985366 said:


> Diesel or gas? What year?


I'll send you a link.



cbservicesllc;1985376 said:


> Good to know... Traffic cams still clear Monti and West... must be drying up as it falls... ATTM


I've been switching up my radars and the base radar has a different look where those areas really aren't in it yet. I'm thinking moderate snow in about an hour. We'll see.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My 2.1" this morning on the hourly is now at .9" for Stacy.

Forest Lake was 2.6", it's at 1.1".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got a plus. HaD some oil on the inside of the rim on the front tractor wheel. Thought I dropped an axle seal or something.

Pulled the plug, fluid is full. ****whew****. Must a drove over some oil running around the last storm.


----------



## CityGuy

Small steady flakes here. Roads are wet.


----------



## CityGuy

33° cloudy 
Feels like 27


----------



## mnlefty

Talk about tight lines... lots of pictures on twitter of 35 and everything around owatonna turning white and getting nasty... then a picture of Fairbault with nothing sticking yet.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1985383 said:


> I'll send you a link.
> 
> I've been switching up my radars and the base radar has a different look where those areas really aren't in it yet. I'm thinking moderate snow in about an hour. We'll see.


Yeah I suppose it could be false returns...


----------



## Green Grass

Grass is starting to turn white.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1985390 said:


> Grass is starting to turn white.


Keep it coming. I've had about enough of my kids today and I would love to be out all night plowing.


----------



## SnowGuy73

light snow now.


----------



## qualitycut

Any of you Nw guys that are under the radar have snow falling


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I "THINK" this is where the storm starts heading southeast again.

The stuff in SD is really starting to wrap south and either pulling away from the stuff in MN, or there's bad returns in there somewhere.


----------



## qualitycut

Alot of that isnt even hitting tne ground


----------



## qualitycut

.9 vrac msp.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

17.34" VRac of MSP.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1985405 said:


> 17.34" VRac of MSP.


Dang....That's aggressive!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If you look at the 511 app, none of the roads to the west of the cities are blue OR pink. All green. You have to go south of Glencoe and Hutch.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1985402 said:


> Alot of that isnt even hitting tne ground


Ch 11 just showed dew points, everything around the metro was in the teens


----------



## SnowGuy73

Moderate snow.


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1985398 said:


> Any of you Nw guys that are under the radar have snow falling


Light snow for the last 15 minutes, Everything's wet.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1985413 said:


> Moderate snow.


Ah ha!! I knew it.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1985415 said:


> Ah ha!! I knew it.


You didnt say where anyone could have guessed moderate snow somewhere.


----------



## SnowGuy73

temperature has dropped three degrees since the snow has started.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1985416 said:


> You didnt say where anyone could have guessed moderate snow somewhere.


I always speak for my area unless otherwise noted. If he's getting it in Shakopee I'm due to get it in 25 minutes.

It looks to me like the heavy stuff is going just a fuzz north as it heads east. It seems like Bano will be out of it soon. I wonder what they have already down there?????


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1985420 said:


> I always speak for my area unless otherwise noted. If he's getting it in Shakopee I'm due to get it in 25 minutes.
> 
> It looks to me like the heavy stuff is going just a fuzz north as it heads east. It seems like Bano will be out of it soon. I wonder what they have already down there?????


I know, im giving you crap.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I'm thinking Quality is going to get dumped on between 6 and 10. And I'm dead serious.


----------



## Green Grass




----------



## SSS Inc.

Well clearly it all melting on contact.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1985423 said:


>


Concrete drive?


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1985429 said:


> Concrete drive?


Concrete sidewalk asphalt driveway


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1985424 said:


> Well clearly it all melting on contact.


That must be why the road is getting a white tint


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1985398 said:


> Any of you Nw guys that are under the radar have snow falling


Nothing and cams are clear...


----------



## qualitycut

Well according to all the weather i looked at it should have been snowing for a few hours by now. Now suns going to go down and whatever falls is going to stick.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1985435 said:


> Nothing and cams are clear...


Yea only sw of 494 has some falling from wha i seen. Roads where just wet


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1985437 said:


> Well according to all the weather i looked at it should have been snowing for a few hours by now. Now suns going to go down and whatever falls is going to stick.


That's the part that sucks... going to start later and all stick...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Wierd. It went from nothing to moderate snow in the blink of an eye.


----------



## djagusch

New weather story out.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1985440 said:


> Wierd. It went from nothing to moderate snow in the blink of an eye.


No way, not possible


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1985432 said:


> That must be why the road is getting a white tint


Exactly.


qualitycut;1985444 said:


> No way, not possible


Denial ain't just a river in Egypt Birthday boy.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1985445 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Denial ain't just a river in Egypt Birthday boy.


It hasnt snowed 2 inches yet!


----------



## Green Grass

Road has slush on it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1985446 said:


> It hasnt snowed 2 inches yet!


These are some big flakes. You should know what I mean in about 10 minutes.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1985448 said:


> These are some big flakes. You should know what I mean in about 10 minutes.


Well if we get 3 inches it will melt from the bottom so by tomorrow i should only have 1.5 hopefully. Maybe hit the per time acts


----------



## cbservicesllc

Light flurries...


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1985449 said:


> Well if we get 3 inches it will melt from the bottom so by tomorrow i should only have 1.5 hopefully. Maybe hit the per time acts


If we get anything close to 2" I'm going to make darn sure we plow AND throw some salt before it melts.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Down to 1-3" total, Lame!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Moderate snow.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1985454 said:


> Moderate snow.


Any accumulation on the driveway?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1985452 said:


> If we get anything close to 2" I'm going to make darn sure we plow AND throw some salt before it melts.


Im just not pushing over curbs, dont want piles and dont want rippes up grass


----------



## hansenslawncare

qualitycut;1985459 said:


> Im just not pushing over curbs, dont want piles and dont want rippes up grass


Great idea! Also, just started snowing in Woodbury. Went from nothing to moderate within a minute.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I've got snow balls falling from the sky. Street is still just wet. 1/4" on deck.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Headed to White Bear Lake to do some landscaping I forgot to do this weekend.

Mad Virga just south of here.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Flakes are over an inch wide!!!!!!


----------



## Bill1090

Good Dr. has a video up.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1985464 said:


> Flakes are over an inch wide!!!!!!


Say no to drugs!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1985457 said:


> Any accumulation on the driveway?


Doesn't look like it.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Nothing here yet


----------



## SnowGuy73

Radde's auction on Tuesday looks more like a estate sales then an equipment auction.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1985464 said:


> Flakes are over an inch wide!!!!!!


Those are the melt on contact type flakes


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1985282 said:


> I used to have my own mountain sled. It's cheaper to just rent a brand new one with the insurance the buy one and have to pay to fix it after it hits a tree or rolls down a mountain.
> 
> I have a crossover sled for here 144" track with 2" paddles. Could almost use it in the mountains


Wait, that IS what my mountain sled has....in its day is was a good sled.


----------



## qualitycut

Still nothing.


----------



## Green Grass

Yep melt on contact


----------



## Doughboy12

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1985284 said:


> If you couldn't use a 144/2" you meet to learn how to ride. That's to much track for here, wear out hyfax fast with a 2" even with ice scratchers. Heck I remember the old old days we only had 121's and would go out west THEN some of us bought 121x1.5-2" tracks and would swap them out to go out west.


Been riding that sled around here ten years plus and have put one pair on it. 
Of course I have put two years worth of miles on it...:laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1985476 said:


> Yep melt on contact


Looks like it's melting from the bottom up though


----------



## SSS Inc.

^^^ Obviously.



1/2" on deck. Just started sticking on Patio. Negative on the street........So far. 

Calling it borderline heavy snow now.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Doughboy12;1985474 said:


> Wait, that IS what my mountain sled has....in its day is was a good sled.


Exactly......


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1985472 said:


> Radde's auction on Tuesday looks more like a estate sales then an equipment auction.


There is nothing worth a crap there.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1985482 said:


> ^^^ Obviously.
> 
> 1/2" on deck. Just started sticking on Patio. Negative on the street........So far.
> 
> Calling it borderline heavy snow now.


So it is melting on contact


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Had 2 flakes fall in WBL while I did my landscape work.

On the way home now.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1985486 said:


> Had 2 flakes fall in WBL while I did my landscape work.
> 
> On the way home now.


Must have been a HUGE landscape job!


----------



## Drakeslayer

212 and 41


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That's the sky I have to go home too.


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;1985490 said:


> 212 and 41


Your truck is on it's side.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Roads are slushy now, driveway about the same.


----------



## qualitycut

Had flurries for a couple minutes, done again


----------



## TKLAWN

Looks like us west side guys will be plowing.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Driveway-east facing


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1985484 said:


> There is nothing worth a crap there.


Agreed, I may still go to look.... Nothing else to do.


----------



## Green Grass

measured the driveway in three different spots 1 1/4" of snow on it.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1985504 said:


> measured the driveway in three different spots 1 1/4" of snow on it.


Still snowing?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Roads went from slushy to white in 10 minutes.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1985505 said:


> Still snowing?


Yes snowing good.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1985422 said:


> I'm thinking Quality is going to get dumped on between 6 and 10. And I'm dead serious.


Well it's a good start to that prediction. Snowing as hard now as I have seen all year. 3/4" in a half hour since I got home.


----------



## qualitycut

Sss was it really snowing there?


----------



## ryde307

I'm only a few Miles from drake and have just wet roads.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1985509 said:


> Sss was it really snowing there?


Pictures or it didn't happen??


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I have about 3" down here so far


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1985511 said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen??


Yea i think hes full of it.


----------



## mnlefty

I'm 2 miles from SSS at the most... There maaaaayyyyy be some inaccuracies in his reporting.


----------



## TKLAWN

3/4 inch on the driveway.

2+ on the deck in Wac


----------



## TKLAWN

ryde307;1985510 said:


> I'm only a few Miles from drake and have just wet roads.


Keep us posted sir.


----------



## qualitycut

Just go down 35e south 494 and you can see the cut off on the cams


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1985509 said:


> Sss was it really snowing there?


Yes! I have almost an inch on the deck but still not sticking in the street. Patio and driveway are white. Still snowing good but my giant flakes have gotten smaller.


----------



## Green Grass

Cityguy better get to work they roads are slick!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1985522 said:


> Yes! I have almost an inch on the deck but still not sticking in the street. Patio and driveway are white. Still snowing good but my giant flakes have gotten smaller.


I have nothing here.


----------



## Doughboy12

Inch on the deck....trace on the black top driveway that gets direct full sun all day.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Trucks with plows pulling skid steers are heading south from Forest Lake. Good luck to all!!!!!!


----------



## Green Grass

maybe I should have gone and picked up my plow.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1985523 said:


> Cityguy better get to work they roads are slick!


Waiting for the call. xysportxysportxysport


----------



## SSS Inc.

mnlefty;1985517 said:


> I'm 2 miles from SSS at the most... There maaaaayyyyy be some inaccuracies in his reporting.


BS. You know I don't make this stuff up, usually we are pretty close. Everything is white here except my street. The only white on the street, besides all my neighbors, are the areas with leaves or debris.


----------



## CityGuy

Banno how are the roads that way? How much down there?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1985531 said:


> BS. You know I don't make this stuff up, usually we are pretty close. Everything is white here except my street. The only white on the street, besides all my neighbors, are the areas with leaves or debris.


Took me a minute with the neighbors comment....kept thinking neighbor's what?? Drive? Deck? What???


----------



## ringahding1

Still Brown here!


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1985420 said:


> I always speak for my area unless otherwise noted. If he's getting it in Shakopee I'm due to get it in 25 minutes.
> 
> It looks to me like the heavy stuff is going just a fuzz north as it heads east. It seems like Bano will be out of it soon. I wonder what they have already down there?????


Foggy. .......?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1985524 said:


> I have nothing here.


You mean its not even snowing??????


----------



## mnlefty

SSS Inc.;1985531 said:


> BS. You know I don't make this stuff up, usually we are pretty close. Everything is white here except my street. The only white on the street, besides all my neighbors, are the areas with leaves or debris.


I wasn't sure if you were messing with quality... you and I have about as much difference tonight as we ever have. I never got the huge flakes, my deck and other "cold" surfaces are just now nearing 1/2 at best, no hint of white on concrete or street yet.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1985526 said:


> Trucks with plows pulling skid steers are heading south from Forest Lake. Good luck to all!!!!!!


They're heading to the shop. ......


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1985453 said:


> Down to 1-3" total, Lame!


Same. Sucks....


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1985540 said:


> You mean its not even snowing??????


Few flurries


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;1985533 said:


> Banno how are the roads that way? How much down there?


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1985324 said:


> Yea or i will plow in mine and give you a deal, *going to try and quit smoking tomorrow so taking full advantage off today*.


looks like I started a new fad.....


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1985476 said:


> Yep melt on contact


This.................


----------



## Doughboy12

Quality....feel free to post those pics I sent you. 







Although it supports SSS and you may not want to help him.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1985527 said:


> maybe I should have gone and picked up my plow.


Told you so.........:waving:


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1985348 said:


> I saw that too. Not much left to work with.


I bet it is ground down.........


----------



## Doughboy12

Had the second spin out and now there are two cars stuck on my hill.


----------



## Doughboy12

I'm heading out...hill is backed up to the stoplight.


----------



## SSS Inc.

mnlefty;1985541 said:


> I wasn't sure if you were messing with quality... you and I have about as much difference tonight as we ever have. I never got the huge flakes, my deck and other "cold" surfaces are just now nearing 1/2 at best, no hint of white on concrete or street yet.


I'm surprised you didn't see the huge flakes. Lasted about 10 minutes. I made my kids go outside to check it out they were so big.

Solid inch on deck. Street still nothing.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Just started here, started in shoreview 5 minutes ago


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;1985367 said:


> You ready for it Bano?


all the plows are checked and ready, got the new one mounted on the truck. not even going to let the boys use the blowers tonight, that way nothing gets brokenThumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1985554 said:


> I'm surprised you didn't see the huge flakes. Lasted about 10 minutes. I made my kids go outside to check it out they were so big.
> 
> Solid inch on deck. Street still nothing.


So i may or may not have been right about some melting on contact.


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1985557 said:


> all the plows are checked and ready, got the new one mounted on the truck. Not even going to let the boys use the blowers tonight, that way hopeffully nothing gets brokenthumbs up


fixed it.....


----------



## qualitycut

Cant see the end of my driveway.





















Jk


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1985548 said:


> Quality....feel free to post those pics I sent you.
> 
> Although it supports SSS and you may not want to help him.


:laughing: He won't believe you either.


----------



## Drakeslayer

1.75" on driveway now.


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1985420 said:


> I always speak for my area unless otherwise noted. If he's getting it in Shakopee I'm due to get it in 25 minutes.
> 
> It looks to me like the heavy stuff is going just a fuzz north as it heads east. It seems like Bano will be out of it soon. I wonder what they have already down there?????


Haven't gone out yet, but I would say just over 2", but NWS is calling for 4" to 7" still to come


----------



## albhb3

still 0 bust


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1985558 said:


> So i may or may not have been right about some melting on contact.


I was going with you were really thinking it would all melt. You might be right if the street doesn't turn soon. (At least my area). Its coming down pretty fast for the last hour and I can't believe it hasn't overtaken the melting yet.

I might have to have a beer for you're Birthday if it doesn't happen soon.


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1985563 said:


> Haven't gone out yet, but I would say just over 2", but NWS is calling for 4" to 7" still to come


Thats the part where I think they are wrong. No way you see another 4-7" IMO.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1985566 said:


> I was going with you were really thinking it would all melt. You might be right if the street doesn't turn soon. (At least my area). Its coming down pretty fast for the last hour and I can't believe it hasn't overtaken the melting yet.
> 
> I might have to have a beer for you're Birthday if it doesn't happen soon.


I figured if i only got 2 or 3 most or all would. We wil see though.

I got a 3 layered, tall boy coors light cake calling my name


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Snowing here still, but doesn't seem to be adding up on top of the 3" we already have. Must be melting faster from the bottom than its accumulating


----------



## qualitycut




----------



## SSS Inc.

I love the hockey pucks!!!!

And yeah you have a whole different ball game by you. Just a few tips of grass poking through here.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1985573 said:


> I love the hockey pucks!!!!


I did that just for you


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;1985533 said:


> Banno how are the roads that way? How much down there?


Going out soon, I got about 2" on my deck, less on the driveway....


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1985565 said:


> still 0 bust


Thats weird. Dough lives on 46 by cedar i think and he had a inch or more.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Look at the radar. South of **** rapids to Blaine to Hugo.


----------



## qualitycut

Really light flakes now.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1985576 said:


> Going out soon, I got about 2" on my deck, less on the driveway....


Ok Mom's going to stay here tonight again. Head your way around 9 tomorrow if roads are better.


----------



## TKLAWN

Solid 2inches road/driveway here.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1985559 said:


> fixed it.....


lot of truth to that.......Thumbs Up


----------



## ryde307

At my house in chanhassen I have around a 1/2" in the road 1.5 on the deck 1" almost on paver driveway.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Street is starting to turn white......Street is starting to turn white.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1985578 said:


> Look at the radar. South of **** rapids to Blaine to Hugo.


Buddy said nothing in Hugo yet


----------



## ryde307

I'm guessing Plymouth doesn't have much? Anyone near target field downtown? Snowguy Shakopee?


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1985567 said:


> Thats the part where I think they are wrong. No way you see another 4-7" IMO.


I hope you are right. My plan I to go out around 10:00-11:00 o start. running all trucks and shovelers, with luck be done by am


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1985584 said:


> Street is starting to turn white......Street is starting to turn white.


Already white here with .5 -1 eyeballed.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;1985580 said:


> Ok Mom's going to stay here tonight again. Head your way around 9 tomorrow if roads are better.


sounds good, she will be cleaned and ready when she gets home... .


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1985588 said:


> Already white here with .5 -1 eyeballed.


your eyes don't measure well.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gonna stay here until further notice.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Someone reported on FB 4" in Chaska. Wait, What???


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1985589 said:


> sounds good, she will be cleaned and ready when she gets home... .


Perfect. She say's thank you.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1985578 said:


> Look at the radar. South of **** rapids to Blaine to Hugo.


What did or do you see?


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1985571 said:


>


Is that the black border on the patio? I like it haven't ever done one with the black


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Actual Taped. 0.6" on asphalt with manholes still exposed (wet).

1.5" on deck/grounds/and cold truck.

Roads....very wet slop on the bottom with a nice top coat.

Minnetonka 7 & 101 area


----------



## mnlefty

SSS Inc.;1985584 said:


> Street is starting to turn white......Street is starting to turn white.


Confirmed... In the time it took me to swap out 2 light fixtures in the house street and driveway turned white.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1985598 said:


> Is that the black border on the patio? I like it haven't ever done one with the black


Charcoal......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1985597 said:


> What did or do you see?


I see a line. Nothing to the north. Accumulation south of that line.

Close to Novak's ovals.


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1985594 said:


> Someone reported on FB 4" in Chaska. Wait, What???


I believe it!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

WTF?!?!? 511 app shows all roads covered with slush.

Even up by me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1985586 said:


> I'm guessing Plymouth doesn't have much? Anyone near target field downtown? Snowguy Shakopee?


I will get you a measurement shortly when I take the garbage out.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1985604 said:


> Charcoal......


I've done that. Looked black sense it's wet I'm guessing


----------



## qualitycut

Roads got a white tint here.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

I probably will get a full pull on this one. The weather just cleared Aberdeen S.D.

And that's a long draw to La Crosse Wisc. About 350 miles as the crow flies.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like it turned to crap from HWY / 35w south on a line over to just north of WBL.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This looks like it's going to keep sagging south. If that's the case, I have a truck if you southern guys need some help.

I'd rather stay in bed, but.... Just offering.


----------



## qualitycut

And road is starting to melt already


----------



## Green Grass

In Watertown


----------



## qualitycut

1/8;inch besides where pucks are it about half inch touching the puck


----------



## ryde307

Friend measured 4.5 in Jordan. I'm still around an inch at most on pavement.


----------



## mnlefty

qualitycut;1985624 said:


> And road is starting to melt already


Was just gonna note the same... my drive and street are not "melted" yet, but they're darker and more transparent than 20 min ago. First car drove on it as I was typing and tracks are black.


----------



## CityGuy

Just over 1


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1985577 said:


> Thats weird. Dough lives on 46 by cedar i think and he had a inch or more.


Well on my way to 4" attm


----------



## qualitycut

Buddy lives mile north of me and his walks are not even white yet.


----------



## ringahding1

Just started here, very very light & nothing stickin here


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1985635 said:


> Well on my way to 4" attm


No way....... holy crap.


----------



## qualitycut

I really dont want to have to drve down to cliff and cedar to see whats shaking


----------



## banonea

other than being slippery than hell, most places have right around that 2"to 3" inch mark. sad part is I bet I could take care of most of this with just shaking some salt, but I want to play with the new plow.... Lol


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1985647 said:


> I really dont want to have to drve down to cliff and cedar to see whats shaking


I have a guy over there. Let me touch base.

Just went out and got official measurements. 
4" on deck and 3" on driveway.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1985647 said:


> I really dont want to have to drve down to cliff and cedar to see whats shaking


I can't believe you aren't getting much yet Doughboy has almost 4".

I think I will be plowing if this keeps up until midnight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

At this rate, tomorrow I can run through my bagger and truck loader, we can do a couple cleanups on Tuesday.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Where's OC&D? What's down there? Seems to be hopscotching around


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1985657 said:


> Where's OC&D? What's down there? Seems to be hopscotching around


Are you home? You got anything on the road?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1985654 said:


> I can't believe you aren't getting much yet Doughboy has almost 4".
> 
> I think I will be plowing if this keeps up until midnight.


Yea albl live on 3 and 42 and sounded like he had nothing either. Must just be se line


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS -

Thanks for that link. 

That's what I'm looking for.

But... like I said earlier. I'll work this stuff, get my building, then work on a truck like that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

1.75" on the driveway.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1985659 said:


> Are you home? You got anything on the road?


Barely anything on the deck, just went and looked. Can still see screw holes


----------



## Green Grass

Carver county is out plowing.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Close to 5" on the deck now. 2.5" in the driveway.


----------



## qualitycut

Buddy just got called in to plow at ups in eagen


----------



## qualitycut

Wonder if all the potholes we patches are going to get ripped out.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1985667 said:


> Buddy just got called in to plow at ups in eagen


Buddy said 4" on deck too or about. He's too lazy to go check but I do trust his guess. Said it melted more on his south facing driveway.

Edit: He went and measured. 1.5 on driveway.


----------



## ryde307

Talked to a guy in mpls near Dunwoody he said a coating on cars but that's it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1985668 said:


> Wonder if all the potholes we patches are going to get ripped out.


Did you clean them out and tack before filling them?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1985673 said:


> Did you clean them out and tack before filling them?


Yup.........


----------



## Doughboy12

Q, 
He live just south of your places I plowed.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1985671 said:


> Buddy said 4" on deck too or about. He's too lazy to go check but I do trust his guess. Said it melted more on his south facing driveway.
> 
> Edit: He went and measured. 1.5 on driveway.


Cafe....... where about does he live


----------



## TKLAWN

Drakeslayer;1985666 said:


> Close to 5" on the deck now. 2.5" in the driveway.


Same here.

Stuff on deck is like powder, doesn't even hold together for a snowball.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1985677 said:


> Cafe....... where about does he live


Look up ....:waving: :laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1985675 said:


> Q,
> He live just south of your places I plowed.


Like how far south?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

-.5" in Wyoming.

It's so dry here, our moisture is evaporating out of the ground.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

ryde307;1985672 said:


> Talked to a guy in mpls near Dunwoody he said a coating on cars but that's it.


Good that isn't far from uni/280


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1985682 said:


> -.5" in Wyoming.
> 
> It's so dry here, our moisture is evaporating out of the ground.


WOW that's dry


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1985681 said:


> Like how far south?


Lives in the nieborhood behind Rack Shack so about a mile at most.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1985672 said:


> Talked to a guy in mpls near Dunwoody he said a coating on cars but that's it.


Weird. Roads are white in Roseville on the traffic cams.


----------



## unit28

TKLAWN;1985581 said:


> Solid 2inches road/driveway here.


And it's not even Tuesday


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1985683 said:


> Good that isn't far from uni/280


Either is sss


----------



## TKLAWN

ryde307;1985672 said:


> Talked to a guy in mpls near Dunwoody he said a coating on cars but that's it.


Ryde if you could post how much when you get over to Excelsior (town) I'd appreciate it!


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1985688 said:


> And it's not even Tuesday


Dont.........


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1985679 said:


> Same here.
> 
> Stuff on deck is like powder, doesn't even hold together for a snowball.


Very very wet in the driveway


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1985688 said:


> And it's not even Tuesday


You keep quiet about Tuesday. We're worried about tonight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wish Olsonbro was still around so we could get a Vadnais Heights total.


----------



## Doughboy12

That culdesack with the hill and the guy that complains is going to be a tough push. I couldn't get up my drive on the first try. Couldn't make the turn with any speed. Had to back down and get a good run....without the plow on the ground. 

I should have pretreated......:laughing:


----------



## djagusch

Mnlefty what's your thoughts on snow totals 494 and 35w area (or anyone else in that area).


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1985696 said:


> That culdesack with the hill and the guy that complains is going to be a tough push. I couldn't get up my drive on the first try. Couldn't make the turn with any speed. Had to back down and get a good run....without the plow on the ground.
> 
> I should have pretreated......:laughing:


Who said im plowing it?


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1985698 said:


> Who said im plowing it?


I know....that's the other guys route. :waving:


----------



## Drakeslayer

Have a report of 2" in long lake.


----------



## banonea

is it back building by the Dakotas or is it just me


----------



## SSS Inc.

djagusch;1985697 said:


> Mnlefty what's your thoughts on snow totals 494 and 35w area (or anyone else in that area).


Gee thanks for thinking of me.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Any Plymouth reports?


----------



## Doughboy12

Snowing super HARD NOW.......!


----------



## qualitycut

Maybe half inch in the road. Step down and ots black


----------



## banonea

car just took the medium on highway 52 headed north, doesn't look like anybody is hurt but ripped the entire front clip off of what I think is a Honda Civic, they cannot be happy right now


----------



## Doughboy12

This is off the hook!!!! 





Just one problem.....I can't get up my driveway.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Buddie sent a pic from Maple Grove, the holiday station lot was 3/4 white dusting. Then he sent me one from forest lake and everything was bone dry


----------



## SSS Inc.

Airport weather warning!


----------



## qualitycut

Flurries.........


----------



## djagusch

SSS Inc.;1985702 said:


> Gee thanks for thinking of me.


I sorry don't know where you live for sure. He sees the best buy building which I can also see from the lot.

Sss what do you have on asphalt?


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1985708 said:


> This is off the hook!!!!
> 
> Just one problem.....I can't get up my driveway.


So how far south it your buddies from those


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1985709 said:


> Buddie sent a pic from Maple Grove, the holiday station lot was 3/4" white. Then he sent me one from forest lake and everything was bone dry


I haven't even been to Maple Grove!! What's he doing, checking gas prices for GasBuddy?


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;1985708 said:


> This is off the hook!!!!
> 
> Just one problem.....I can't get up my driveway.


Get the wheeler out!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1985701 said:


> is it back building by the Dakotas or is it just me


Looks like it to me.


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;1985708 said:


> This is off the hook!!!!
> 
> Just one problem.....I can't get up my driveway.


Put the plow on the ground, truck in first, and just let er eat!!

Edit: Don't be scared to hit the go go pedal.


----------



## mnlefty

djagusch;1985697 said:


> Mnlefty what's your thoughts on snow totals 494 and 35w area (or anyone else in that area).


Road and drive are white now but still definitely under an inch... can still see black circles around manholes on street


----------



## cbservicesllc

Heavy coating in Maple Grove pretty much everywhere...


----------



## qualitycut

Looks like lighter snow in the back side.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1985701 said:


> is it back building by the Dakotas or is it just me


What you see on the MN radar is what you get, except for a blob that's just hanging out by Aberdeen SD by itself.


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;1985718 said:


> Put the plow on the ground, truck in first, and just let er eat!!
> 
> Edit: Don't be scared to hit the go go pedal.


Thanks.....:waving:


----------



## djagusch

Doughboy12;1985708 said:


> This is off the hook!!!!
> 
> Just one problem.....I can't get up my driveway.


Hint, drive up as far as you can, put the blade down and back drag it down. Repeat until you get to the top. Just watch out for the tree you tend to hit.


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;1985726 said:


> Hint, drive up as far as you can, put the blade down and back drag it down. Repeat until you get to the top. Just watch out for the tree you tend to hit.


Hahaha........


----------



## SSS Inc.

djagusch;1985713 said:


> I sorry don't know where you live for sure. He sees the best buy building which I can also see from the lot.
> 
> Sss what do you have on asphalt?


Not telling.

So you either plow Crossroads Apts, Kohls, a Church, or Dicks. Or a driveway.......


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1985710 said:


> Airport weather warning!


About 60 pages back my precipitation map is Def on track

Any more thunder reports anyone?


----------



## djagusch

SSS Inc.;1985728 said:


> Not telling.
> 
> So you either plow Crossroads Apts, Kohls, a Church, or Dicks. Or a driveway.......


Maybe a bunch of dennys.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1985715 said:


> I haven't even been to Maple Grove!! What's he doing, checking gas prices for GasBuddy?


His kid had hockey. 3/4 of the lot was white not 3/4"


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;1985727 said:


> Hahaha........


Homeowners is all I can say!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1985729 said:


> About 60 pages back my precipitation map is Def on track
> 
> Any more thunder reports anyone?


Close, the gradients could have been tighter.


----------



## Green Grass




----------



## skorum03

Roads just wet here. Snowed moderately for a bit, but now just light snow.


----------



## Doughboy12

Now at 4" and 5"....


----------



## SSS Inc.

djagusch;1985730 said:


> Maybe a bunch of dennys.


Hmm. I thought Denny's was a ways East. I'm going with Dicks Sporting Goods.


----------



## djagusch

SSS Inc.;1985737 said:


> Hmm. I thought Denny's was a ways East. I'm going with Dicks Sporting Goods.


For a guy who lives in the boonies it's pretty close.


----------



## CityGuy

djagusch;1985726 said:


> Hint, drive up as far as you can, put the blade down and back drag it down. Repeat until you get to the top. Just watch out for the tree you tend to hit.


This..................


----------



## mnlefty

Snow as hard as I've seen all day right now here.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1985734 said:


>


What the???????


----------



## SSS Inc.

djagusch;1985739 said:


> For a guy who lives in the boonies it's pretty close.


I suppose you're right. Drive a little further East on American Blvd and come say Hi to me.



mnlefty;1985741 said:


> Snow as hard as I've seen all day right now here.


Not here. 

Actually it is rivaling my earlier snow.


----------



## ryde307

Anyone near 494 and 55


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

I have 1/4" on the deck. The road, driveway, sidewalk, and steps are wet


----------



## SSS Inc.

Very good Wisconsin/Oregon game on.


----------



## Drakeslayer




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gonna take a nap, head into the cities about 10. If nothing to do, gonna go play some cards @ Aces.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;1985755 said:


>


Crazy.......


----------



## Drakeslayer

Drakeslayer;1985755 said:


>


In the driveway


----------



## ryde307

Friend said over 7" in Jordan.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1985757 said:


> Crazy.......


He's going to end up with 8-9" at this rate.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like the heaviest is coming through the cities now, then gradually lightens up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1985760 said:


> He's going to end up with 8-9" at this rate.


No kidding. I haven't seen a flake hardly.


----------



## djagusch

SSS Inc.;1985760 said:


> He's going to end up with 8-9" at this rate.


Novak was saying it could be 10 plus difference in snow totals from Anoka to south metro.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1985761 said:


> Looks like the heaviest is coming through the cities now, then gradually lightens up.


On the midwest radar it kind of looks like it will keep squishing together and keep the same line. If that makes any sense.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Buddy lives 7th st and Arcade. He said the road is barely white


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

7" in Prior Lake.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Lauran Casey on FB has a picture of about 3" in Downtown at Wcco.


----------



## qualitycut

Roads are cafe


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1985764 said:


> On the midwest radar it kind of looks like it will keep squishing together and keep the same line. If that makes any sense.


That's exactly what it looks like to me. The people getting it are going to keep getting it. The ones that have been on the boarder (me) are going to get even less.

I have clear spots popping up on the radar in Chisago County.


----------



## CityGuy

Drakeslayer;1985755 said:


>


Wow......................


----------



## qualitycut

2 at cliff and cedar


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1985770 said:


> Wow......................


...................


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1985771 said:


> 2 at cliff and cedar


So are you gonna plow later or what??


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1985772 said:


> ...................


Ha.......................


----------



## cbservicesllc

Went 3 miles NE in MG from my previous "heavy coating" everywhere and the roads are down to slushy dusting... lots of clear spots in lots... anyone have a report from Plymouth?


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1985775 said:


> Went 3 miles NE in MG and the roads are down to slushy dusting... lots of clear spots in lots... anyone have a report from Plymouth?


You are the closest.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1985776 said:


> You are the closest.


Yeah I was going to go take a drive in a couple hours and check everything...


----------



## olsonbro

Nothing to speak of in VH. Roads are black, drive is bare concrete, sidewalk .25 so far. About .5 on my deck. Looks like we will only be servicing south metro stiff tonight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Just under 4" on the driveway.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Up to 60% for Wednesday!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1985773 said:


> So are you gonna plow later or whsat??


Some. 1.25 in south inver grove. Hate this borderline crap


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Brother just sent me a pic from his girlfriends house in bloomington 6.5"


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1985784 said:


> Some. 1.25 in south inver grove. Hate this borderline crap


Its not exactly over yet.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

olsonbro;1985780 said:


> Nothing to speak of in VH. Roads are black, drive is bare concrete, sidewalk .25 so far. About .5 on my deck. Looks like we will only be servicing south metro stiff tonight.


Salt run!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1985785 said:


> Brother just sent me a pic from his girlfriends house in bloomington 6.5"


In the grass or on the street?????


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1985787 said:


> Its not exactly over yet.


Half inch at my house


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Is the backside shrinking or is it just me?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1985789 said:


> In the grass or on the street?????


Guessing grass.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SSS Inc.;1985789 said:


> In the grass or on the street?????


Sorry, deck


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1985783 said:


> Up to 60% for Wednesday!


Bring it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Pic didn't work


----------



## hansenslawncare

About a half inch in Woodbury as well...maybe slightly over.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1985794 said:


> Bring it!!!!!!!!!!


Agreed.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1985791 said:


> Is the backside shrinking or is it just me?


It's definitely pushing South bit by bit... May be a little drying up as well...


----------



## waterboy

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1985785 said:


> Brother just sent me a pic from his girlfriends house in bloomington 6.5"


Dred Scott bloomington 1.5 on pavement


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1985791 said:


> Is the backside shrinking or is it just me?


Thought that too not sure


----------



## SSS Inc.

I would really like to mess with this picture but I can't. It just would'nt be right.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1985724 said:


> What you see on the MN radar is what you get, except for a blob that's just hanging out by Aberdeen SD by itself.


k, just seems like it kept coming and coming with no stop.....


----------



## Doughboy12

City of Lakeville just went by doing the county's job. 


Someone is getting an a$$ chewing tomorrow.


----------



## Doughboy12

Sorry I dissapered. Been pulling cars out of the ditch and up the hill. It's cafe out here.


----------



## CityGuy

3 to 3 1/4 in the driveway


----------



## Minimatt3535

Just over 1.5" on the street in Chanhassen. Melting as fast as it comes down now


----------



## banonea

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1985791 said:


> Is the backside shrinking or is it just me?


I hope so.....


----------



## Bill1090

3" at the NWS office. 1" here at home. Gfs parents house a couple counties south has over 5".


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1985802 said:


> I would really like to mess with this picture but I can't. It just would'nt be right.


Who is it before I make a comment......


----------



## qualitycut

I couldn't go over 20 mph in 4x4 anywhere without going sideways, like driving through a foot of mud. Had to push my buddy up a 10 percent grade he got stucl on pulling his skid. Seen 3 others hauling skids stuck going up little hills. Im waiting a bit hoping they plow. Was avoiding single lane roads


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Street is wet, driveway is getting a white hue in a couple spots


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1985813 said:


> Who is it before I make a comment......


Lauren Casey. Meteorologist at chanel 4.


----------



## qualitycut

Totals are all over the board around me. Hoping it starts melting so im not getting why didnt you plow even though its only 1.25 at most in inver grove.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1985814 said:


> I couldn't go over 20 mph in 4x4 anywhere without going sideways, like driving through a foot of mud. Had to push my buddy up a 10 percent grade he got stucl on pulling his skid. Seen 3 others hauling skids stuck going up little hills. Im waiting a bit hoping they plow. Was avoiding single lane roads


Same here. not a lot of snow yet, but the roads are crap, cannot get traction.


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1985813 said:


> Who is it before I make a comment......


My Wife you sick Ba$ta%d!

Actually its Lauren Casey from Channel 4.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;1985816 said:


> Lauren Casey. Meteorologist at chanel 4.


k I got something she can pucker up for other than a snowman.....:bluebounc:redbounce:laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

Sss, what you got on asphalt?


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1985819 said:


> My Wife you sick Ba$ta%d!
> 
> Actually its Lauren Casey from Channel 4.


That is why I asked firstThumbs Up.........


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1985822 said:


> Sss, what you got on asphalt?


At last check about 1.5". Almost three on everything else. I think we are doing everything when its over. Too messy for people in the am.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone need an extra truck tonight? Gonna put the plow on and run sight checks, although I'm sure I'm just burning fuel and tires off.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1985824 said:


> At last check about 1.5". Almost three on everything else. I think we are doing everything when its over. Too messy for people in the am.


Yea for every seasonal or monthly i do im doing a per time


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1985815 said:


> Street is wet, driveway is getting a white hue in a couple spots


Well at least I know I won't be plowing in Northern Maple Grove, **** Rapids, and anywhere in between...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1985827 said:


> Well at least I know I won't be plowing in Northern Maple Grove, **** Rapids, and anywhere in between...


And it sounds like you can take a ruler and draw a line from there to Woodbury. Everything I have is north of there.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1985826 said:


> Yea for every seasonal or monthly i do im doing a per time


Here how I see it.

-More on the grass so it does look impressive.
-News talking totals
-It is pretty messy
-Again, news pushing totals.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Just looked at the meteogram and I see the RAP jumped to 4" at some point. A little late to the party I think.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1985832 said:


> Here how I see it.
> 
> -More on the grass so it does look impressive.
> -News talking totals
> -It is pretty messy
> -Again, news pushing totals.


Yea i just dont feel like plowing and im down a truck, half my stuff is under an inch anyway. Other half is 1.25 to 2.25


----------



## qualitycut

Really let up now


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Taped 2.75" on asphalt
3.75" on decks/ trucks

Minnetonka 7 & 101 areas


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1985829 said:


> And it sounds like you can take a ruler and draw a line from there to Woodbury. Everything I have is north of there.


I want to know what is down by Snelling/uni. Pretty sure just a salt run and if needed down there I'll just put down extra


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yuhas just said a couple of bands yet to come through the south metro, another inch easily possible.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1985839 said:


> Yuhas just said a couple of bands yet to come through the south metro, another inch easily possible.


Snowing pretty good again here. I was thinking another hour or so.


----------



## cbservicesllc

MNPLOWCO;1985837 said:


> Taped 2.75" on asphalt
> 3.75" on decks/ trucks
> 
> Minnetonka 7 & 101 areas


Hmmm... I better go check Southern Plymouth...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1985838 said:


> I want to know what is down by Snelling/uni. Pretty sure just a salt run and if needed down there I'll just put down extra


I'll let ya know. Running to St. Anthony, then I can hit your Snelling area on the way over to St Paul.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1985840 said:


> Snowing pretty good again here. I was thinking another hour or so.


That's what he said.


----------



## Deershack

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1985765 said:


> Buddy lives 7th st and Arcade. He said the road is barely white


Your buddy lives very close to me.


----------



## qualitycut

Slowed down to almost no snow. Melting quick now.


----------



## albhb3

ummmm woke up from my 30 second nappy nap solid 6+ in driveway what happened in the last 2 hours and heavy wipers wouldn't move it on the truck


----------



## SSS Inc.

New Graphicast.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1985845 said:


> Slowed down to almost no snow. Melting quick now.


About the same here... or not much snow... my street is back to 80% black and my driveway snow is turning transparent... Kind of a bummer... Not only not much snow here, but also won't be able to get out on lawns this week...


----------



## Greenery

cbservicesllc;1985848 said:


> About the same here... or not much snow... my street is back to 80% black and my driveway snow is turning transparent... Kind of a bummer... Not only not much snow here, but also won't be able to get out on lawns this week...


Did you make it into Plymouth?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Deershack;1985844 said:


> Your buddy lives very close to me.


He actually 7th and Payne. Lives next to his FIL's metal shop. Still close. My dad was a supervisor on the east side for years.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1985847 said:


> New Graphicast.....


Clearng between 2-4 am wtf


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1985842 said:


> I'll let ya know. Running to St. Anthony, then I can hit your Snelling area on the way over to St Paul.


Where in St. Paul are you going?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;1985849 said:


> Did you make it into Plymouth?


Going to head out there about 11... Plymouth is my first stop


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1985852 said:


> Clearng between 2-4 am wtf


Not quite understanding that one. I guess I should go to bed and set the alarm for 12:30 or so.


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1985854 said:


> going to head out there about 11... Plymouth is my first stop


 per NWS 3" Golden Valley

snow 2 w prior lake 
8.5 inch scott


----------



## NorthernProServ

Low of 17 Thursday night!


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1985848 said:


> About the same here... or not much snow... my street is back to 80% black and my driveway snow is turning transparent... Kind of a bummer... Not only not much snow here, but also won't be able to get out on lawns this week...


This......Might as well put spring work on hold for another 2 weeks easy.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1985853 said:


> Where in St. Paul are you going?


3M area on the east side. Then Bloomington to cover an aforementioned Denny's.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1985842 said:


> I'll let ya know. Running to St. Anthony, then I can hit your Snelling area on the way over to St Paul.


Buddy called Snelling/larpentuer has 1.5"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Didn't see any big fires, but there is definitely plastic burning in my neighborhood somewhere.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1985861 said:


> Buddy called Snelling/larpentuer has 1.5"


That might be far enough west to keep a buddy's town home at 1" or less with melt.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1985857 said:


> per NWS 3" Golden Valley
> 
> snow 2 w prior lake
> 8.5 inch scott


Yeah Kare 11 said 3 in their backyard... thanks for that... on the grass...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Skipping my St. Anthony stop. Headed to 3M area in St. Paul, the Bloomington.


----------



## qualitycut

Well im going to head to rosemount and work back.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1985865 said:


> Skipping my St. Anthony stop. Headed to 3M area in St. Paul, the Bloomington.


Guessing St Anthony didnt have anything?


----------



## hansenslawncare

When is this supposed to stop, east side area?


----------



## qualitycut

Saving town homes for last. Hopefully melt enough by then


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1985869 said:


> Guessing St Anthony didnt have anything?


Two reasons. The traffic can I was on last month or whenever, shows wet lots at 65/85th, which isn't at the same spot, but it IS my furthest south account BESIDES St. Anthony, which tells me nothing north of there needs to be plowed.

St. Anthony is a large apartment which doesn't need to be done immediately, so I'll check these others for my buddy, then can hit St. Anthony on the way back from Bloomington, since that SHOULD have the most snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1985873 said:


> Saving town homes for last. Hopefully melt enough by then


Another reason to leave St. Anthony.


----------



## Deershack

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1985851 said:


> He actually 7th and Payne. Lives next to his FIL's metal shop. Still close. My dad was a supervisor on the east side for years.


I'm near Maryland and White Bear Ave.


----------



## qualitycut

Stuff is melting pretty good here and snow really let up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Deershack;1985877 said:


> I'm near Maryland and White Bear Ave.


My wife used to work right there at East Metro Family Practice.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Deershack;1985877 said:


> I'm near Maryland and White Bear Ave.


By the clock place? Friend of the family owns the BP or whatever it is now right there. My dads Ols GF lived a few blocks east of there next to the park


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Car lots on 61 in Maplewood are still wet.

Menard's at 61/36 is turning slushy.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Probably the last time I'll plow with this truck. 99 big block only has 112k on it and a fresh tranny 350 mi ago. Told the neighbor I was getting rid of 3 trucks for 2 new ones and he wants this one. He's 79, he asked it I could help him put running boards on it

Edit I don't think I've plowed but twice with it. It was kinda my brothers


----------



## qualitycut

Stuff that had over 2 inches a couple hours ago is now less than 2.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1" at 61 and Larpentuer. Plowing here. Buddy is heading to his account my 3M and Bloomington. I'm headed to St. Anthony after this.


----------



## cbservicesllc

En route to plymouth


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Do NOT drop the plow off the edge of the blacktop.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

New Brighton, streets are wet lots are half dusted


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1985886 said:


> Probably the last time I'll plow with this truck. 99 big block only has 112k on it and a fresh tranny 350 mi ago. Told the neighbor I was getting rid of 3 trucks for 2 new ones and he wants this one. He's 79, he asked it I could help him put running boards on it
> 
> Edit I don't think I've plowed but twice with it. It was kinda my brothers


Haha that's awesome


----------



## ryde307

TK Excelsior had around 3" am hour ago. I'm guessing still around that. The roads are horrible.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1985891 said:


> Do NOT drop the plow off the edge of the blacktop.


I have told everyone just push it to corners or edges. Do not go over anything onto grass. I remember a year or two ago all the damage that happened.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

They're putting salt down like its traction compound


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1985893 said:


> Haha that's awesome


He's used trucks over the years here and there to get stuff. Always let him take a Dmax to go to his cabin though. Told him he didn't need to buy one, that he can always just use one but he wants to buy it


----------



## cbservicesllc

En route to plymouth

Edit: What the double post


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

So the second you go south of 36 there's over 1"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1985900 said:


> So the second you go south of 36 there's over 1"


That's pretty much the line.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Just under 1.5 Vicksburg and Schmidt Lake Road


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1985887 said:


> Stuff that had over 2 inches a couple hours ago is now less than 2.


Noticing the same


----------



## qualitycut

County isn't even laying salt when plowing


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1985880 said:


> Stuff is melting pretty good here and snow really let up.


What is this melting you speak of.....I'm not seeing any of that.


----------



## djagusch

Doughboy12;1985905 said:


> What is this melting you speak of.....I'm not seeing any of that.


You get up your driveway yet?


----------



## cbservicesllc

cbservicesllc;1985902 said:


> Just under 1.5 Vicksburg and Schmidt Lake Road


Just over 2 inches 494/55... About 1/4" every mile going South


----------



## Doughboy12

djagusch;1985906 said:


> You get up your driveway yet?


Yes.....thanks.

Plowed mine twice (includes clean up with the wheeler), the neighbor's once and the DIL's too.


----------



## djagusch

Doughboy12;1985909 said:


> Yes.....thanks.
> 
> Plowed mine twice (includes clean up with the wheeler), the neighbor's once and the DIL's too.


The tree didn't move in your way either?


----------



## Doughboy12

Had to hammer it on theirs too. They have about a third the hill we do.


----------



## Doughboy12

djagusch;1985910 said:


> The tree didn't move in your way either?


Tree is in the back by the garage....:waving:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Accumulation line has moved up to CTY RD H2 on 35 E.

North of that it isn't even snowing anymore.

Heading home for a bit. Gonna wait for the snow to stop then do my walks in WBL towards morning.


----------



## qualitycut

It can stop snowing


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1985915 said:


> It can stop snowing


I thought it would stop hours ago.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1985916 said:


> I thought it would stop hours ago.


Good thing it will be warm tomorrow. Little coating will melt


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Stopped at aces.... Gonna play poker for a while.


----------



## Polarismalibu

What a waste of time just like the rest of winter


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Polarismalibu;1985919 said:


> What a waste of time just like the rest of winter


Yep, plowed two in St. Paul that I probably could have left. Now the question is do I salt or just leave it? Parking lot temp in new brighton is almost 35


----------



## Doughboy12

High of 37 tomorrow.... Don't think we make that now. 
Hope some black shows through on the driveway. Might have to push it before work in the morning. 
This would have been nice two months ago. Or three.


----------



## Doughboy12

I don't have a measurement but if I had to guess I am saying north of 9" here.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Step dads office in moundsview is black parking lot it 34.6


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1985921 said:


> Yep, plowed two in St. Paul that I probably could have left. Now the question is do I salt or just leave it? Parking lot temp in new brighton is almost 35


Have not seen any lots salted down in eagen rosemount area all were plowed and now have a coating


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1985925 said:


> Have not seen any lots salted down in eagen rosemount area all were plowed and now have a coating


Going home, unless someone is getting their butt handed to them I can come help


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1985923 said:


> I don't have a measurement but if I had to guess I am saying north of 9" here.


Measured 6 at 3 abd 42


----------



## qualitycut

Finally stopped snowing figure plow till 5 then let the rest melt tomorrow


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1985929 said:


> Finally stopped snowing figure plow till 5 then let the rest melt tomorrow


Tapering off but still falling here...


----------



## Deershack

LwnmwrMan22;1985881 said:


> My wife used to work right there at East Metro Family Practice.


My Doc use to practice there.


----------



## Doughboy12

Q,
That picture of the car at the end of my driveway....turns out it was two guys. One with quite the ponytail. Both would have been more comfortable riding a certain animal with humps...just sayin'


----------



## Deershack

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1985884 said:


> By the clock place? Friend of the family owns the BP or whatever it is now right there. My dads Ols GF lived a few blocks east of there next to the park


That BP is always the highest priced gas in the area


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Deershack;1985931 said:


> My Doc use to practice there.


Who's your doc??


----------



## Deershack

That was about 10 years ago. Don't remember his name. Young guy who finished his tour there and moved somewhere else. Really liked him.


----------



## qualitycut

I love plowing


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Deershack;1985935 said:


> That was about 10 years ago. Don't remember his name. Young guy who finished his tour there and moved somewhere else. Really likedhim.


Probably John Barsanti. My wife would have been your nurse.

All the other docs were old.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1985936 said:


> I love plowing


Pretty quite out there. 
Nice birthday you had there...
Good night.


----------



## Deershack

I'm still up for a meetup at my house sometime if anyone is interested.


----------



## qualitycut

They are not even salting the freeways. Interesting.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Deershack;1985939 said:


> I'm still up for a meetup at my house sometime if anyone is interested.


We should probably do something


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1985940 said:


> They are not even salting the freeways. Interesting.


Guessing the road temps are higher than the parking lots I checked


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1985942 said:


> Guessing the road temps are higher than the parking lots I checked


Might be still a glaze and snow on them


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Up to 31 from 30


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1985936 said:


> I love plowing


We know you do.

FWIW, cards are colder than parking lot temps at Running Aces.


----------



## qualitycut

Really melting now . Per timers of course


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1985944 said:


> Up to 31 from 30


Same here....


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1985945 said:


> We know you do.
> 
> FWIW, cards are colder than parking lot temps at Running Aces.


Actually not to bad tonight.


----------



## Bill1090

Looks like 4" here at home. Still snowing. Back to


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Uhhhbb.... Wyoming's practice burn is still smoldering away, but there isn't anyone around.

Pretty sure I'd get a lecture if that was my burn and I went to bed.


----------



## qualitycut

Some of my stuff is now just bare blacktop.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ordered up some White Castle, grabbed my remaining 4 bags of salt, going to take the long way back down to WBL and see if the walks need salt.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My dirt road stayed brown all day.

My driveway is turning white.


----------



## Polarismalibu

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1985921 said:


> Yep, plowed two in St. Paul that I probably could have left. Now the question is do I salt or just leave it? Parking lot temp in new brighton is almost 35


I'm not salting anything it's just a waste


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1985946 said:


> Really melting now . Per timers of course


Of course!


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1985954 said:


> I'm not salting anything it's just a waste


Unless its extra and you got to much salt sitting around lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

WTF.... Second time I've seen this. Just now and last summer during the day.

A pickup pulling an enclosed trailer, a trailing SUV. None had markings, but had red and blue emergency lights flashing like cops. Weren't speeding, no sirens.

Had I been going the other way, I would have followed them for a while.

Spent Nuclear rods going to storage?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Fleet Farm in Blaine is burning up the salt pile.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Same with the park and ride on 95th/35W.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1985956 said:


> Unless its extra and you got to much salt sitting around lol


Yeah I had like 3 bags. I left them at the shop


----------



## cbservicesllc

Phew! Almost got caught behind the MNDOT convoy...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1.5" in St. Anthony. No melting going on.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1985957 said:


> WTF.... Second time I've seen this. Just now and last summer during the day.
> 
> A pickup pulling an enclosed trailer, a trailing SUV. None had markings, but had red and blue emergency lights flashing like cops. Weren't speeding, no sirens.
> 
> Had I been going the other way, I would have followed them for a while.
> 
> Spent Nuclear rods going to storage?


Nah, they do that by rail...


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1985957 said:


> WTF.... Second time I've seen this. Just now and last summer during the day.
> 
> A pickup pulling an enclosed trailer, a trailing SUV. None had markings, but had red and blue emergency lights flashing like cops. Weren't speeding, no sirens.
> 
> Had I been going the other way, I would have followed them for a while.
> 
> Spent Nuclear rods going to storage?


Trailering aliens?


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1985961 said:


> Phew! Almost got caught behind the MNDOT convoy...


I almost did too on my way home just now. Man there burning cutting edges stink!


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1985965 said:


> I almost did too on my way home just now. Man there burning cutting edges stink!


So does mine or its the asphalt im ripping up


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1985958 said:


> Fleet Farm in Blaine is burning up the salt pile.


Same for the BP one


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1985958 said:


> Fleet Farm in Blaine is burning up the salt pile.


They will be laying down the salt at the fleet farm in Carver also. FF must either pay a lot or expect a lot. Maybe both???


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1985970 said:


> They will be laying down the salt at the fleet farm in Carver also. FF must either pay a lot or expect a lot. Maybe both???


How you guys doing?


----------



## TKLAWN

Mobile update. This blows! 5+


----------



## TKLAWN

TKLAWN;1985972 said:


> Mobile update. This blows! 5+


Sure glad I took back the rental skid. Nice move cafer!


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1985971 said:


> How you guys doing?


Just got home and did the driveway. Was plowing in minnetonka but only a couple inches up there.

Edit: shouldn't have put the new cutting edge on 2 weeks ago


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1985974 said:


> Just got home and did the driveway. Was plowing in minnetonka but only a couple inches up there.


What you end up with?


----------



## qualitycut

Im driving by 1 more place and then going home. Got my one who would complain plus about 500 worth of per timers before or melted. Was nice where we did have 6 inches the couple are no shoveling and more for 6. 

Still hate plowing


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1985975 said:


> What you end up with?


I'm guessing 7-8". I will measure in the morning. I didn't a cafe plow job tonight. Didn't want to wake up the kids


----------



## qualitycut

Well back to a messed up sleep schedule.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1985978 said:


> Well back to a messed up sleep schedule.


Not me. Gotta guy coming in at 9:30 to interview for a foreman position. He will tell me he knows how to do everything and the say he looking for $27 hour. Should be interesting.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1985979 said:


> Not me. Gotta guy coming in at 9:30 to interview for a foreman position. He will tell me he knows how to do everything and the say he looking for $27 hour. Should be interesting.


Of course he will. But probably 30.00


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1985950 said:


> Uhhhbb.... Wyoming's practice burn is still smoldering away, but there isn't anyone around.
> 
> Pretty sure I'd get a lecture if that was my burn and I went to bed.


That will burn for a couple days.


----------



## qualitycut

Cant wait to plow again Tues / Wednesday


----------



## CityGuy

28° few flurries


----------



## Green Grass

The 3" that was in my driveway is down to about 1 1/2"


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1985954 said:


> I'm not salting anything it's just a waste





qualitycut;1985956 said:


> Unless its extra and you got to much salt sitting around lol


Exactly! I went salting tonight. payuppayuppayup


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1985983 said:


> Cant wait to plow again Tues / Wednesday


Stacy says 45/Sunny on Tuesday.

The blacktop will heat right back up again.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1985986 said:


> The 3" that was in my driveway is down to about 1 1/2"


My streets are actually almost bare. Sidewalks at my house all have a couple inches plus. Deck looks like about 4". When I drove out to our shop to get my salt truck there was like 8" in the yard. Highways out there were terrible. 169 South went from just fine to crap at about the Minnesota river.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Check this out. This is a little parking lot we crackfilled last summer. Apparently the rubber cools off faster than the asphalt. I though it looked kind of neat. There was like a 2" difference. 

Second pic seemed funny at the time. And no I didn't write that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My St. Anthony property. Had I just pulled in, I would not be plowing it, it's melted down that far.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1985764 said:


> On the midwest radar it kind of looks like it will keep squishing together and keep the same line. If that makes any sense.


Was saying that yesterday to follow that temp line it'd be the best bet for higher isentropic Lift

And we have barely a coating here


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1985991 said:


> My St. Anthony property. Had I just pulled in, I would not be plowing it, it's melted down that far.


Its weird what is melting and what is not. At our shop there was a tiny patch that was down to the blacktop surrounded by 8". I never salt our place so that wasn't it. Hotspot. I had one lot that was almost 3" and across the street was half that.


----------



## unit28

Low humidity feels warm


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;1985979 said:


> Not me. Gotta guy coming in at 9:30 to interview for a foreman position. He will tell me he knows how to do everything and the say he looking for $27 hour. Should be interesting.


Ha! Sounds about right!


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1985993 said:


> Was saying that yesterday to follow that temp line it'd be the best bet for higher isentropic Lift
> 
> And we have barely a coating here


I believe the coating. I'm surprised you even got that much.


----------



## TKLAWN

Nws has less than an inch for wed. We're screwed


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just finished St. Anthony. Measured the last push and it was a hair under an inch.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1985978 said:


> Well back to a messed up sleep schedule.


That's about it


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;1985987 said:


> Exactly! I went salting tonight. payuppayuppayup


This guy did too  $$


----------



## Green Grass

There are a lot of lots not plowed.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1986004 said:


> There are a lot of lots not plowed.


Hoping for a melt.


----------



## SnowGuy73

30° breezy overcast.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Less than one and less than half for Tuesday night.


----------



## CityGuy

28° overcast


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1986018 said:


> Less than one and less than half for Tuesday night.


Sounds like more rain than snow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;1986020 said:


> Sounds like more rain than snow


I have 2.2" from 1-6 am tomorrow night.


----------



## Ranger620

I had two trucks out for a few hours. Plowed plymouth mtka, mpls and long lake all 1" accounts. While they were plowing I did a wheel bearing and ball joints on one of the trucks. Was a pita. Started it around 4-5pm finished about 2 am:realmad: what could go wrong went wrong. Wheel still making noise which is the dust shield rubbing on the rotor. Broke the vacuum fitting off got that out need to get a new one today all the plowing stuff went good. Didnt get to try the new truck maybe tuesdayThumbs Up. I'm purty much out of salt so hope we dont get to much


----------



## Bill1090

I'm down here waiting for it to stop. We are at anywhere from 6-8" so far. 2 counties south they got a foot.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Tuesday looks like mostly rain during the day and less the 1" snow at night. 

Hopefully it just stays rain


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just called and made it official, dump truck is a no go.

Now to get my splitter sold so I can go get the first $3,000 in supplies for my building this week with 11% rebate at Menard's.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Ranger620;1986026 said:


> I had two trucks out for a few hours. Plowed plymouth mtka, mpls and long lake all 1" accounts. While they were plowing I did a wheel bearing and ball joints on one of the trucks. Was a pita. Started it around 4-5pm finished about 2 am:realmad: what could go wrong went wrong. Wheel still making noise which is the dust shield rubbing on the rotor. Broke the vacuum fitting off got that out need to get a new one today all the plowing stuff went good. Didnt get to try the new truck maybe tuesdayThumbs Up. I'm purty much out of salt so hope we dont get to much


I know a place in Long Lake that has some extra Bulk salt for sale:waving:


----------



## Doughboy12

Looks like SnoFarmer is making firefighter friends HERE.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1985990 said:


> Check this out. This is a little parking lot we crackfilled last summer. Apparently the rubber cools off faster than the asphalt. I though it looked kind of neat. There was like a 2" difference.
> 
> Second pic seemed funny at the time. And no I didn't write that.


Yea i was seeing that all over too.


----------



## banonea

have I got some war stories for you guys

going to have to wait til we're done plowing we're still out plowing right now


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1986072 said:


> have I got some war stories for you guys
> 
> going to have to wait til we're done plowing we're still out plowing right now


Wow. Long night. I hope everyone and everything is OK.


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1986072 said:


> have I got some war stories for you guys
> 
> going to have to wait til we're done plowing we're still out plowing right now


Jeez What time did you start?


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1986072 said:


> have I got some war stories for you guys
> 
> going to have to wait til we're done plowing we're still out plowing right now


Did you pick up some bad habits from lwmr?


----------



## qualitycut

Need that sun to pop out here. Want clear driveways by noon


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1986082 said:


> Need that sun to pop out here. Want clear driveways by noon


It's getting sunny bright out here guessing the sun is out. Don't feel like getting up to look


----------



## TKLAWN

So I must get the plowsite golden shovel 7.5 per nws.

Holy cafe


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1986096 said:


> So I must get the plowsite golden shovel 7.5 per nws.
> 
> Holy cafe


How many hours you rack up on the rental skid?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1986096 said:


> So I must get the plowsite golden shovel 7.5 per nws.
> 
> Holy cafe


I feel for ya. Been there.........


----------



## qualitycut

Hoping to get out and do clean ups Wednesday. . 















Not


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1986098 said:


> I feel for ya. Been there.........


You lived it all winter last year.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1986097 said:


> How many hours you rack up on the rental skid?


Yeah, I won't make that mistake again.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1986098 said:


> I feel for ya. Been there.........


It actually went pretty darn good, even had time to help out Premierl&l.

Realized I probably should be in the truck and not the skid, maybe because I'm more productive or maybe to keep from the other guys from dicking off.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone here buy stuff off of car-part.com much?

Found a door for my '06 in Des Moines. Or I can have a local salvage yard ship me one from El Paso.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1986104 said:


> It actually went pretty darn good, even had time to help out Premierl&l.
> 
> Realized I probably should be in the truck and not the skid, maybe because I'm more productive or maybe to keep from the other guys from dicking off.


That's good.......


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1986105 said:


> Anyone here buy stuff off of car-part.com much?
> 
> Found a door for my '06 in Des Moines. Or I can have a local salvage yard ship me one from El Paso.


Did you try u pull or parts or anything like that around here?


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1986105 said:


> Anyone here buy stuff off of car-part.com much?
> 
> Found a door for my '06 in Des Moines. Or I can have a local salvage yard ship me one from El Paso.


Yes, what's the question. Call them, tell them why you want it, make them take a look at it to see if it fits your needs. The place in IA most likely can ship it to you also.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1986105 said:


> Anyone here buy stuff off of car-part.com much?
> 
> Found a door for my '06 in Des Moines. Or I can have a local salvage yard ship me one from El Paso.


Car Part is the way to go. Shipping is always less than i expect. There's no better option IMO.


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1986104 said:


> It actually went pretty darn good, even had time to help out Premierl&l.
> 
> Realized I probably should be in the truck and not the skid, maybe because I'm more productive or maybe to keep from the other guys from dicking off.


He shouldn't go on vacation and not invite the rest of us!


----------



## qualitycut

Clouds are breaking up here


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1986105 said:


> Anyone here buy stuff off of car-part.com much?
> 
> Found a door for my '06 in Des Moines. Or I can have a local salvage yard ship me one from El Paso.


Never tried them. Maybe look at rockauto.com too. Their parts are cheap, not sure on doors etc though.


----------



## CityGuy

1 guy, entire county= not wining.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1986125 said:


> 1 guy, entire county= not wining.


I expect in front of my house clear! Where is everyone else?


----------



## qualitycut

At least the city was nice and just pushed it into the curbs and didnt blast it up into the yard.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1986126 said:


> I expect in front of my house clear! Where is everyone else?


They all started at 2. 1 guy was sick so othr night guy covered. Just me myself and I.


----------



## CityGuy

32° cloudy


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1986129 said:


> They all started at 2. 1 guy was sick so othr night guy covered. Just me myself and I.


Make sure you mark up that new truck.


----------



## djagusch

CityGuy;1986130 said:


> 32° cloudy


So any mailboxes taken out?


----------



## andersman02

other than being slippery right away, not a bad push.

Crazy the difference 5 miles can make, parents house in Bloomington had 3.5" on deck, my house in North burnsville had 6" on the deck


----------



## qualitycut

andersman02;1986151 said:


> other than being slippery right away, not a bad push.
> 
> Crazy the difference 5 miles can make, parents house in Bloomington had 3.5" on deck, my house in North burnsville had 6" on the deck


Yea was crazy the difference in amounts down that way. 3 inches on cliff and 3 and about 7.5 on 3 and 42.


----------



## cbservicesllc

andersman02;1986151 said:


> other than being slippery right away, not a bad push.
> 
> Crazy the difference 5 miles can make, parents house in Bloomington had 3.5" on deck, my house in North burnsville had 6" on the deck


Last night I was measuring about a 1/4" increase about every mile or so... Pretty crazy indeed


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1986126 said:


> I expect in front of my house clear! Where is everyone else?


Your good now. Clear and mostly dry.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1986141 said:


> Make sure you mark up that new truck.


Had to take an old one this afternoon so they could sticker it.


----------



## CityGuy

djagusch;1986144 said:


> So any mailboxes taken out?


Not by me.


----------



## CityGuy

Little rusty on my shifting. Haven't driven a stick in 10 years or so. Came back after a few hours. Still not as good as I use to be.


----------



## CityGuy

Time to hose this pig down.


----------



## Ranger620

Just watched tmz live (celebrity news) if any of you remember Darren sharper from the new orliens saints and Packers got in trouble and was charged for rapping 9 women. He did a plea for all 9 and only got 9 years in prison. Two of the cases the states if found guilty he would have got life sentence's. Talk about a good layer and spendy


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

U of M Student Sexually Assaulted off Campus; Suspect at Large

http://kstp.com/news/stories/s3743746.shtml?cat=1

(Sent from KSTP)

Sooooo they WILL use race as a description if it's a white male??


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1986167 said:


> Just watched tmz live (celebrity news) if any of you remember Darren sharper from the new orliens saints and Packers got in trouble and was charged for rapping 9 women. He did a plea for all 9 and only got 9 years in prison. Two of the cases the states if found guilty he would have got life sentence's. Talk about a good layer and spendy


I just saw that too. Money talks even when it shouldn't


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1986175 said:


> U of M Student Sexually Assaulted off Campus; Suspect at Large
> 
> http://kstp.com/news/stories/s3743746.shtml?cat=1
> 
> (Sent from KSTP)
> 
> Sooooo they WILL use race as a description if it's a white male??


Wow... Just, wow...


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1986176 said:


> I just saw that too. Money talks even when it shouldn't


"Former NFL star Darren Sharper pleaded no contest Monday in Los Angeles to charges of drugging and raping two women in the second of similar criminal cases in four states.

Earlier, he pleaded guilty by video link to sexual assault in Arizona and was sentenced to nine years in federal prison.

In the Los Angeles case he will have to serve 50 percent of a 20-year sentence and with credit for time served it will come down to about nine years, his attorney said.

The sentences will be served concurrently in federal prison under the agreement."


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Federal Lawsuit Targets Spring Lake Park Youth Football Association

http://kstp.com/news/stories/s3743164.shtml?cat=1

(Sent from KSTP)

I feel sorry for the kids because they're deaf but it isn't the leagues responsibility to provide these services. It really isn't any different than if a kid was missing a limb and the parents wanted a prosthetic so they could play. They didn't say the kids couldn't play they said they couldn't provide the extra services


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;1986180 said:


> Wow... Just, wow...


I see you went and poked the bear.... I had to too. :salute:


----------



## Ranger620

Drakeslayer;1986054 said:


> I know a place in Long Lake that has some extra Bulk salt for sale:waving:


We get any snow/ice I may have to come get some


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My snow is gone, but we only had 3/4" at best on the grass. Everyone else still have snow?


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1986197 said:


> My snow is gone, but we only had 3/4" at best on the grass. Everyone else still have snow?


Yes but the driveways that were plowed are now dry and black!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;1986189 said:


> I see you went and poked the bear.... I had to too. :salute:


Yeah... what a moron...


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1986197 said:


> My snow is gone, but we only had 3/4" at best on the grass. Everyone else still have snow?


Grass is covered but melting fast nothing in elk river


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh goodie. 2" ending at 7 am. What joy.


----------



## Bill1090

http://lacrosse.craigslist.org/bfd/4940608374.html

Just for LwnMwr.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1986211 said:


> http://lacrosse.craigslist.org/bfd/4940608374.html
> 
> Just for LwnMwr.


Seen that. On one hand he's nuts cause the truck is 15 years old.

On the other hand it's low miles.

Either way he's way high on his price.


----------



## Advantage

Bill1090;1986211 said:


> http://lacrosse.craigslist.org/bfd/4940608374.html
> 
> Just for LwnMwr.


Dibs...

just kidding


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1986209 said:


> Oh goodie. 2" ending at 7 am. What joy.


.5-1 will melt then the rest will be gone by 10am. Supposed to rain a bunch before anyway.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1986215 said:


> Seen that. On one hand he's nuts cause the truck is 15 years old.
> 
> On the other hand it's low miles.
> 
> Either way he's way high on his price.


He will get little less than he is asking for that thing., people who want a 7.3 will pay it.


----------



## Advantage

Graph adds up to about 4" up here. Shows snow from Tuesday night into Thursday.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1986215 said:


> Seen that. On one hand he's nuts cause the truck is 15 years old.
> 
> On the other hand it's low miles.
> 
> Either way he's way high on his price.


I'm sure someone will buy it eventually.

Just was bored and cruising CL and saw it and figured I'd post it.


----------



## Advantage

qualitycut;1986221 said:


> He will get little less than he is asking for that thing., people who want a 7.3 will pay it.


That's true. It seems those actually appreciate in value.


----------



## qualitycut

Advantage;1986224 said:


> That's true. It seems those actually appreciate in value.


Yea i wish i would have bought about ten 7.3 crate motors 13 years ago.


----------



## mnlefty

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1986183 said:


> Federal Lawsuit Targets Spring Lake Park Youth Football Association
> 
> http://kstp.com/news/stories/s3743164.shtml?cat=1
> 
> (Sent from KSTP)
> 
> I feel sorry for the kids because they're deaf but it isn't the leagues responsibility to provide these services. It really isn't any different than if a kid was missing a limb and the parents wanted a prosthetic so they could play. They didn't say the kids couldn't play they said they couldn't provide the extra services


Same boat... I'm all for kids being able to play but to force the association to pay is ridiculous. I wonder what they're spending on lawyers to sue... but they can't afford the interpreters.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1986221 said:


> He will get little less than he is asking for that thing., people who want a 7.3 will pay it.


Right, it's just like my 5.9 Cummins. That's what the dealer said Saturday. With the body damage on my truck, I had 2 things going for it. It had the 5.9 and it had the 5.9.


----------



## SSS Inc.

mnlefty;1986237 said:


> Same boat... I'm all for kids being able to play but to force the association to pay is ridiculous. I wonder what they're spending on lawyers to sue... but they can't afford the interpreters.


If it was my kid I would be the interpreter if they wanted to play that bad.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Doughboy12;1986189 said:


> I see you went and poked the bear.... I had to too. :salute:


Your post is just a troll



cbservicesllc;1986203 said:


> Yeah... what a moron...


Yea yea are as there are no hydrants in rural areas.
Go dig.

Have fun.:waving:


----------



## MNPLOWCO

SSS Inc.;1986247 said:


> If it was my kid I would be the interpreter if they wanted to play that bad.


This....

And the play starts when the ball moves. It is all visual. Having a huge
drum for the vibration is pointless. All "hearing" players can't do a thing until the 
ball moves either.

This could be handled much better.

Edit.... I know the parents are deaf as well but someone on the team could help....should help.


----------



## Ranger620

Bill1090;1986211 said:


> http://lacrosse.craigslist.org/bfd/4940608374.html
> 
> Just for LwnMwr.


Holy crap. I have the same truck only it's an xlt and I have 63,xxx miles bought it 6 years ago with v plow and tailgate salter and I only paid 18,000. Had 43,xxx at the time. I'd sell mine for 25


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1986258 said:


> Holy crap. I have the same truck only it's an xlt and I have 63,xxx miles bought it 6 years ago with v plow and tailgate salter and I only paid 18,000. Had 43,xxx at the time. I'd sell mine for 25


Maybe you should???


----------



## qualitycut

Geez some of these little ponds around town are 10 ft low


----------



## Ranger620

Who was the winner?? SSS didnt you say your vrac for the airport would be 3.7? Someone said airport vrac 3.7. Official for the airport was 3.6


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1986259 said:


> Maybe you should???


Na then I'd have to replace it and I like it. Besides I cant get life time warranty on a 5500 or I would


----------



## Ranger620

Wild on at 6:30 tonight I believe


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1986265 said:


> Who was the winner?? SSS didnt you say your vrac for the airport would be 3.7? Someone said airport vrac 3.7. Official for the airport was 3.6


Well I'm not keeping score or anything but I was at 3 something. 3.7 sounds about right. 

BTW: Early research has shown the VRAC program to be a success. Participation is down since its inception but the founders of VRAC are looking to improve participation next season. An app is being developed for next season. Stay tuned.


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;1986265 said:


> Who was the winner?? SSS didnt you say your vrac for the airport would be 3.7? Someone said airport vrac 3.7. Official for the airport was 3.6


Oh no! I forgot to do my VRAC! :realmad:


----------



## ryde307

Here's one for you. I was supposed to go there and decided to skip it. Now I wish I would have.
http://www.youngcons.com/black-brun...then-the-store-owner-stands-up-for-his-store/


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1986259 said:


> Maybe you should???


I bet he could probably hasn't even dented a bumper on it


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;1986271 said:


> Well I'm not keeping score or anything but I was at 3 something. 3.7 sounds about right.
> 
> BTW: Early research has shown the VRAC program to be a success. Participation is down since its inception but the founders of VRAC are looking to improve participation next season. An app is being developed for next season. Stay tuned.


VRAC would also work for rain correct?

VRAC for tomorrow rain: .35"
VRAC for tomorrow snow: .5".


----------



## albhb3

ryde307;1986273 said:


> Here's one for you. I was supposed to go there and decided to skip it. Now I wish I would have.
> http://www.youngcons.com/black-brun...then-the-store-owner-stands-up-for-his-store/


should of gotten a beat down...doesn't sound like they liked there own medicinewesport


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1986262 said:


> Geez some of these little ponds around town are 10 ft low


The one at that town home in WBL some of you guys have worked at, it's empty.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;1986276 said:


> VRAC would also work for rain correct?
> 
> VRAC for tomorrow rain: .35"
> VRAC for tomorrow snow: .5".


Yes sir. Visual Radar Accumulation Calculation.

Keep in mind VRAC predictions are real time and fluid. Your VRAC can be updated at anytime as long as the storm isn't more than 75% through your area. No Monday morning quarterbacking please!


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1986271 said:


> Well I'm not keeping score or anything but I was at 3 something. 3.7 sounds about right.
> 
> BTW: Early research has shown the VRAC program to be a success. Participation is down since its inception but the founders of VRAC are looking to improve participation next season. An app is being developed for next season. Stay tuned.


This is exciting news:bluebounc I'm sure your plowsite (us) investors cant wait for a return on their support


----------



## SSS Inc.

So that Crystal boy missing lives at an apartment we work on. Kind of strange to look up at the tv and see something you are so familiar with on the news for three minutes.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1986282 said:


> The one at that town home in WBL some of you guys have worked at, it's empty.


How about the one you needed a canoe or boat to get to something in the middle?


----------



## qualitycut

So does vrac count for total accumulation or whats on the asphalt? I assume whats on blacktop as thats all we really care about


----------



## Doughboy12

TKLAWN;1986096 said:


> So I must get the plowsite golden shovel 7.5 per nws.
> 
> Holy cafe


I think my 8.9 has you covered....said the homeowner. :waving:


----------



## Doughboy12

SnoFarmer;1986251 said:


> Your post is just a troll
> 
> Yea yea are as there are no hydrants in rural areas.
> Go dig.
> 
> Have fun.:waving:


Good to see you still are lurking here. Hopefully you have picked up some better habits along the way. Then again you said it yourself...your comprehension skills aren't that great.


----------



## qualitycut

Ian says chance of a couple sloppy inches. :0


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;1986296 said:


> I think my 8.9 has you covered....said the homeowner. :waving:


I found 9.25" here.

silly homeowners  :waving:


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1986271 said:


> Well I'm not keeping score or anything but I was at 3 something. 3.7 sounds about right.
> 
> BTW: Early research has shown the VRAC program to be a success. Participation is down since its inception but the founders of VRAC are looking to improve participation next season. An app is being developed for next season. Stay tuned.


Lack of snow events has cause a wain in participation. Videos for pushing forward...:salute:


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1986298 said:


> Ian says chance of a couple sloppy inches. :0


Spose I should find some salt. If it rains before it snows it will wash all the residue away. Guessing we wont see much for accumulation on the lots. High of 41 on Tuesday and 41 on Wednesday.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1986295 said:


> So does vrac count for total accumulation or whats on the asphalt? I assume whats on blacktop as thats all we really care about


Good question Qualitycut. We appreciate your interest in the program. :waving:


----------



## TKLAWN

Doughboy12;1986296 said:


> I think my 8.9 has you covered....said the homeowner. :waving:


i win on ratios you loose 78 accounts to1.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1986268 said:


> Wild on at 6:30 tonight I believe


Need score reports. At baby class.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1986294 said:


> How about the one you needed a canoe or boat to get to something in the middle?


That's the one.....


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;1986287 said:


> Yes sir. Visual Radar Accumulation Calculation.
> 
> Keep in mind VRAC predictions are real time and fluid. Your VRAC can be updated at anytime as long as the storm isn't more than 75% through your area. No Monday morning quarterbacking please!


Wow. That wording makes it seem official.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1986301 said:


> Spose I should find some salt. If it rains before it snows it will wash all the residue away. Guessing we wont see much for accumulation on the lots. High of 41 on Tuesday and 41 on Wednesday.


USSalt looks to have a couple thousand tons left. I wonder if they would sell me more now. Hmmm. Something to think about.


----------



## Doughboy12

TKLAWN;1986303 said:


> i win on ratios you loose 78 accounts to1.


Don't short me. I have 3....:laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1986304 said:


> Need score reports. At baby class.


Baby classes are for Metrosexuals and Hipsters.


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;1986299 said:


> I found 9.25" here.
> 
> silly homeowners  :waving:


Silly outstaters.........:laughing: :waving:


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1986307 said:


> USSalt looks to have a couple thousand tons left. I wonder if they would sell me more now. Hmmm. Something to think about.


I talked to them the last time I ordered salt and yes they are back to normal. Probably trying to get rid of it with the slow winter. They will sell to anyone. Just dont know if I wanna drive all the way down there tomorrow or not. I would need two loads is my guess


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1986305 said:


> That's the one.....


Wow my memory is on fire right now. Now would be a good time to service the fountain!



Bill1090;1986306 said:


> Wow. That wording makes it seem official.


The founders of VRAC aint know dummies.


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;1986312 said:


> I talked to them the last time I ordered salt and yes they are back to normal. Probably trying to get rid of it with the slow winter. They will sell to anyone. Just dont know if I wanna drive all the way down there tomorrow or not. I would need two loads is my guess


Don't give them the satisfaction. Drakeslayer has your salt needs covered.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1986315 said:


> Wow my memory is on fire right now. Now would be a good time to service the fountain!
> 
> The founders of VRAC aint know dummies.


I might run down there tomorrow and see if I can walk around out there.

Looking at the SREF, looks like bano and Jim might be in line again .


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1986312 said:


> I talked to them the last time I ordered salt and yes they are back to normal. Probably trying to get rid of it with the slow winter. They will sell to anyone. Just dont know if I wanna drive all the way down there tomorrow or not. I would need two loads is my guess


Thanks for the update. I figured they want to get rid of it and they have quite a bit. I also thought if I buy more now and store it I would add to what I can buy next year if the situation is the same. I don't really want to store it though.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1986310 said:


> Baby classes are for Metrosexuals and Hipsters.


And those that don't want tobe in the dog house.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1986318 said:


> I might run down there tomorrow and see if I can walk around out there.
> 
> Looking at the SREF, looks like bano and Jim might be in line again .


If it is muddy it might be solid in the morning with the colder temps.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1986315 said:


> Wow my memory is on fire right now. Now would be a good time to service the fountain!
> 
> The founders of VRAC aint know dummies.


No you mean. Dummie.


----------



## qualitycut

Jersey mikes is what's for dinner.


----------



## Bill1090

Weather story has freezing rain and a mix for tomorrow night and Wednesday here. I thought winter was over?


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;1986326 said:


> Jersey mikes is what's for dinner.


Spaghetti here.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1986320 said:


> Thanks for the update. I figured they want to get rid of it and they have quite a bit. I also thought if I buy more now and store it I would add to what I can buy next year if the situation is the same. I don't really want to store it though.


If I could get a good price on salt I would buy now for next year.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;1986328 said:


> Spaghetti here.


I ate at home for a week straight now ate out for 3 opps


----------



## ryde307

If drake doesn't have salt I do. Also have 10 pallets or so of walkway salt.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1986322 said:


> If it is muddy it might be solid in the morning with the colder temps.


That's what I was thinking. Thursday looks like a better day, below freezing almost all day.


----------



## Ranger620

Guy singing the national anthem sounds like a lepricon


----------



## Ranger620

ryde307;1986333 said:


> If drake doesn't have salt I do. Also have 10 pallets or so of walkway salt.


I'll let you no what happens. Not sure yet. May just order a load and be done with it. 
Thanks


----------



## qualitycut

Bunch of people fishing the Mississippi


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1986324 said:


> No you mean. Dummie.


I figured you would respond to my other post. The one where I didn't even try to answer your question.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1986350 said:


> I figured you would respond to my other post. The one where I didn't even try to answer your question.


It has been bugging me lol


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1986350 said:


> I figured you would respond to my other post. The one where I didn't even try to answer your question.


You guys need a lunch date.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1986353 said:


> You guys need a lunch date.


I would need to talk to him on the phone a few times first to get to him. Dont like meeting strangers.

Goal


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goalllllllllllll


----------



## Green Grass

Bill1090;1986328 said:


> Spaghetti here.


Buffalo wild Wings.


----------



## unit28

Day 2 of the junkyard box build. .....


----------



## Bill1090

unit28;1986360 said:


> Day 2 of the junkyard box build. .....


Snazzy!...


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1986105 said:


> Anyone here buy stuff off of car-part.com much?
> 
> Found a door for my '06 in Des Moines. Or I can have a local salvage yard ship me one from El Paso.


I have but i went to pick up.got my tailgate for the 11' ford there


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;1986312 said:


> I talked to them the last time I ordered salt and yes they are back to normal. Probably trying to get rid of it with the slow winter. They will sell to anyone. Just dont know if I wanna drive all the way down there tomorrow or not. I would need two loads is my guess


Piss on them, dont want to sell when we need it, let them sit on ot for the summer....


----------



## unit28

Just have a box of 3$ screws into it
And 2 hrs

Not close to being done


----------



## banonea

unit28;1986360 said:


> Day 2 of the junkyard box build. .....


Looks good and dose the trick......


----------



## Bill1090

Bano, we are waiting for story time.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Bill1090;1986368 said:


> Bano, we are waiting for story time.


Ya when is the bed time story


----------



## unit28

1/4 pr. Tomorrow


----------



## qualitycut

Those tugs are cool.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1986307 said:


> USSalt looks to have a couple thousand tons left. I wonder if they would sell me more now. Hmmm. Something to think about.


:laughing:


----------



## banonea

Ware do we start.........

First off, Got to use the new plow last night and I will say, anyone thinking of going fisher, do it. I threw everything but the kitchen sink at it last night and with the exception of blowing a hydro line at the worst possible time, (I hate stock lines, they suck) it preformed great. exchanged a little paint with a fire hydrant :realmad:, but it was a draw. Think I am going to buy stock in the company that makes them for the number we have hit lately....

We starts at 9:30 with around 3" on the ground. Burst of snow hear and there, nothing major. All of a sudden around 1AM, it opened up and by 4AM we had over 10" in places. this we can and did deal with well, but it was so greasy under the snow, and the snow was SOO CAFFING wet and heavy, you could only take half bites to move it, but we kept plugging along. My drivers were getting pissed at themselves because they felt they weren't getting anything done, got to love when people take pride in quality and speed. We only did building sidewalk's, going out tonight to do city sidewalks tonight, and I think that is what saved us otherwise I think we would have been screwed. Surprisingly , no snow blower breakdowns (no one was allowed to use one last night) so that helped a lot. Got 1 shoveler that will not be coming back of doing lawn care. He was *****ing all night to one of my drivers how he was sick, his back hurt, I am sick, why cant we use the blowers, im sick, bla, bla ,bla...... my driver felt his forehead, and told him he wasn't running a fever, put in a tampon and shut up and get back to work (no, it is not a women, go Chad) Shut his mouth the rest of the night and worked.

With the exception of the blowing the hose and the 4x4 shift linkages coming loose on the 454, it was a good night. I got to grab a cab driver by the thought, rip him out of his car and turn him blue when he almost hit my truck in one of our accounts. don't think his fair knew what to do when I did that. Not the smartest thing I have done, but MAN it felt goodThumbs Up.............. How did everyone else do?


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1986376 said:


> Ware do we start.........
> 
> First off, Got to use the new plow last night and I will say, anyone thinking of going fisher, do it. I threw everything but the kitchen sink at it last night and with the exception of blowing a hydro line at the worst possible time, (I hate stock lines, they suck) it preformed great. exchanged a little paint with a fire hydrant :realmad:, but it was a draw. Think I am going to buy stock in the company that makes them for the number we have hit lately....
> 
> We starts at 9:30 with around 3" on the ground. Burst of snow hear and there, nothing major. All of a sudden around 1AM, it opened up and by 4AM we had over 10" in places. this we can and did deal with well, but it was so greasy under the snow, and the snow was SOO CAFFING wet and heavy, you could only take half bites to move it, but we kept plugging along. My drivers were getting pissed at themselves because they felt they weren't getting anything done, got to love when people take pride in quality and speed. We only did building sidewalk's, going out tonight to do city sidewalks tonight, and I think that is what saved us otherwise I think we would have been screwed. Surprisingly , no snow blower breakdowns (no one was allowed to use one last night) so that helped a lot. Got 1 shoveler that will not be coming back of doing lawn care. He was *****ing all night to one of my drivers how he was sick, his back hurt, I am sick, why cant we use the blowers, im sick, bla, bla ,bla...... my driver felt his forehead, and told him he wasn't running a fever, put in a tampon and shut up and get back to work (no, it is not a women, go Chad) Shut his mouth the rest of the night and worked.
> 
> With the exception of the blowing the hose and the 4x4 shift linkages coming loose on the 454, it was a good night. I got to grab a cab driver by the thought, rip him out of his car and turn him blue when he almost hit my truck in one of our accounts. don't think his fair knew what to do when I did that. Not the smartest thing I have done, but MAN it felt goodThumbs Up.............. How did everyone else do?


Sounds like a normal night minus the assault. Thought you had a water story.


----------



## Greenery

Doughboy12;1986297 said:


> Good to see you still are lurking here. Hopefully you have picked up some better habits along the way. Then again you said it yourself...your comprehension skills aren't that great.


Why are you trolling him? I'm sure theres plenty of stupid sh!t said in this forum but you choose to troll him? Why what's the point?


----------



## Ranger620

That wasn't a fight looked like a couple of girls going at it


----------



## NorthernProServ

Green Grass;1986359 said:


> Buffalo wild Wings.


Had that for lunch


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;1986376 said:


> Ware do we start.........
> 
> First off, Got to use the new plow last night and I will say, anyone thinking of going fisher, do it. I threw everything but the kitchen sink at it last night and with the exception of blowing a hydro line at the worst possible time, (I hate stock lines, they suck) it preformed great. exchanged a little paint with a fire hydrant :realmad:, but it was a draw. Think I am going to buy stock in the company that makes them for the number we have hit lately....
> 
> We starts at 9:30 with around 3" on the ground. Burst of snow hear and there, nothing major. All of a sudden around 1AM, it opened up and by 4AM we had over 10" in places. this we can and did deal with well, but it was so greasy under the snow, and the snow was SOO CAFFING wet and heavy, you could only take half bites to move it, but we kept plugging along. My drivers were getting pissed at themselves because they felt they weren't getting anything done, got to love when people take pride in quality and speed. We only did building sidewalk's, going out tonight to do city sidewalks tonight, and I think that is what saved us otherwise I think we would have been screwed. Surprisingly , no snow blower breakdowns (no one was allowed to use one last night) so that helped a lot. Got 1 shoveler that will not be coming back of doing lawn care. He was *****ing all night to one of my drivers how he was sick, his back hurt, I am sick, why cant we use the blowers, im sick, bla, bla ,bla...... my driver felt his forehead, and told him he wasn't running a fever, put in a tampon and shut up and get back to work (no, it is not a women, go Chad) Shut his mouth the rest of the night and worked.
> 
> With the exception of the blowing the hose and the 4x4 shift linkages coming loose on the 454, it was a good night. I got to grab a cab driver by the thought, rip him out of his car and turn him blue when he almost hit my truck in one of our accounts. don't think his fair knew what to do when I did that. Not the smartest thing I have done, but MAN it felt goodThumbs Up.............. How did everyone else do?


My day sucked, but the plowing went good. Expect for some turf damage. Shouldn't have pulled the stakes out last week.

Got any pics of the new plow in action?


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;1986383 said:


> My day sucked, but the plowing went good. Expect for some turf damage. Shouldn't have pulled the stakes out last week.
> 
> Got any pics of the new plow in action?


I stayed a foot or so from edges for that reason.


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;1986383 said:


> My day sucked, but the plowing went good. Expect for some turf damage. Shouldn't have pulled the stakes out last week.
> 
> Got any pics of the new plow in action?


No pic, but we got snow piles bigger than all the snow we got the rest of the winter....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Meteo models all have the snow done by midnight.

Too bad they're all well above what NWS is predicting.


----------



## banonea

When is thw next storm and what are they saying. ....


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1986388 said:


> Meteo models all have the snow done by midnight.
> 
> Too bad they're all well above what NWS is predicting.


Im at 1-3....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1986391 said:


> When is thw next storm and what are they saying. ....


Tomorrow night. 4" for you.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1986392 said:


> Im at 1-3....


Just about everyone is around the metro.


----------



## qualitycut

Kstp. 

A few peeks of sun Tuesday morning otherwise cloudy and breezy with rain developing after 4 p.m. and mixing with snow around 8 p.m. then changing to all snow after 10 p.m. with 1" to 2" of accumulation by 3 a.m. Wednesday morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It'll be interesting what the rain does to the blacktop.

2" over roughly 6 hours @ 33°F.

Yes, it added up yesterday, but it was 3-5-7-9" instead of 2".


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1986397 said:


> It'll be interesting what the rain does to the blacktop.
> 
> 2" over roughly 6 hours @ 33°F.
> 
> Yes, it added up yesterday, but it was 3-5-7-9" instead of 2".


Yea i had about 4 on the grass and 1.25-1.5 on blacktop when it stopped and 2 or so on concrete. So i would have been accurate on if we only got 2 or 3 it would have all melted.


----------



## Bill1090

I'm shooting to continue cleanups on Friday. Blower only of course.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;1986402 said:


> I'm shooting to continue cleanups on Friday. Blower only of course.


Have fun!.!.!.!


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1986399 said:


> Yea i had about 4 on the grass and 1.25-1.5 on blacktop when it stopped and 2 or so on concrete. So i would have been accurate on if we only got 2 or 3 it would have all melted.


Yeah. You were close except for the additional 6+".


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1986405 said:


> Yeah. You were close except for the additional 6+".


I said if we got only 2 or 3. I didnt say how much we were going to get, i didnt think I was even going end up with that much.

Edit. There was no rain snow mix either


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1986376 said:


> Ware do we start.........
> 
> First off, Got to use the new plow last night and I will say, anyone thinking of going fisher, do it. I threw everything but the kitchen sink at it last night and with the exception of blowing a hydro line at the worst possible time, (I hate stock lines, they suck) it preformed great. exchanged a little paint with a fire hydrant :realmad:, but it was a draw. Think I am going to buy stock in the company that makes them for the number we have hit lately....
> 
> We starts at 9:30 with around 3" on the ground. Burst of snow hear and there, nothing major. All of a sudden around 1AM, it opened up and by 4AM we had over 10" in places. this we can and did deal with well, but it was so greasy under the snow, and the snow was SOO CAFFING wet and heavy, you could only take half bites to move it, but we kept plugging along. My drivers were getting pissed at themselves because they felt they weren't getting anything done, got to love when people take pride in quality and speed. We only did building sidewalk's, going out tonight to do city sidewalks tonight, and I think that is what saved us otherwise I think we would have been screwed. Surprisingly , no snow blower breakdowns (no one was allowed to use one last night) so that helped a lot. Got 1 shoveler that will not be coming back of doing lawn care. He was *****ing all night to one of my drivers how he was sick, his back hurt, I am sick, why cant we use the blowers, im sick, bla, bla ,bla...... my driver felt his forehead, and told him he wasn't running a fever, put in a tampon and shut up and get back to work (no, it is not a women, go Chad) Shut his mouth the rest of the night and worked.
> 
> With the exception of the blowing the hose and the 4x4 shift linkages coming loose on the 454, it was a good night. I got to grab a cab driver by the thought, rip him out of his car and turn him blue when he almost hit my truck in one of our accounts. don't think his fair knew what to do when I did that. Not the smartest thing I have done, but MAN it felt goodThumbs Up.............. How did everyone else do?


Jeez, might be a bit excessive for him almost hitting you lol. Sounds like a eventful night for sure


----------



## Drakeslayer

Bill1090;1986402 said:


> I'm shooting to continue cleanups on Friday. Blower only of course.


My brother was nice enough to do my yard on Sunday with his mowers. Can't wait until the snow melts to see those nice stripes again.


----------



## unit28

Souths pr yesterday


.71


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1986407 said:


> I said if we got only 2 or 3. I didnt say how much we were going to get, i didnt think I was even going end up with that much.
> 
> Edit. There was no rain snow mix either


Wrong is wrong!!!!

GOALLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Ranger620

Their pretty passing paid off that time 
Goal!!!!


----------



## Ranger620

City/county/federal guy since your in baby class score is 2-0 wild 9 min left in the third


----------



## mnlefty

Ranger620;1986415 said:


> Their pretty passing paid off that time
> Goal!!!!


That line is really clicking since they got together, Vanek-Coyle-Fontaine.


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea;1986376 said:


> Ware do we start.........
> 
> First off, Got to use the new plow last night and I will say, anyone thinking of going fisher, do it. I threw everything but the kitchen sink at it last night and with the exception of blowing a hydro line at the worst possible time, (I hate stock lines, they suck) it preformed great. exchanged a little paint with a fire hydrant :realmad:, but it was a draw. Think I am going to buy stock in the company that makes them for the number we have hit lately....
> 
> We starts at 9:30 with around 3" on the ground. Burst of snow hear and there, nothing major. All of a sudden around 1AM, it opened up and by 4AM we had over 10" in places. this we can and did deal with well, but it was so greasy under the snow, and the snow was SOO CAFFING wet and heavy, you could only take half bites to move it, but we kept plugging along. My drivers were getting pissed at themselves because they felt they weren't getting anything done, got to love when people take pride in quality and speed. We only did building sidewalk's, going out tonight to do city sidewalks tonight, and I think that is what saved us otherwise I think we would have been screwed. Surprisingly , no snow blower breakdowns (no one was allowed to use one last night) so that helped a lot. Got 1 shoveler that will not be coming back of doing lawn care. He was *****ing all night to one of my drivers how he was sick, his back hurt, I am sick, why cant we use the blowers, im sick, bla, bla ,bla...... my driver felt his forehead, and told him he wasn't running a fever, put in a tampon and shut up and get back to work (no, it is not a women, go Chad) Shut his mouth the rest of the night and worked.
> 
> With the exception of the blowing the hose and the 4x4 shift linkages coming loose on the 454, it was a good night. I got to grab a cab driver by the thought, rip him out of his car and turn him blue when he almost hit my truck in one of our accounts. don't think his fair knew what to do when I did that. Not the smartest thing I have done, but MAN it felt goodThumbs Up.............. How did everyone else do?


Waterous... made in St. Paul Thumbs Up


----------



## Ranger620

mnlefty;1986419 said:


> That line is really clicking since they got together, Vanek-Coyle-Fontaine.


Agree there.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1986397 said:


> It'll be interesting what the rain does to the blacktop.
> 
> 2" over roughly 6 hours @ 33°F.
> 
> Yes, it added up yesterday, but it was 3-5-7-9" instead of 2".


Pavement temps were running 39-41 a few hours ago


----------



## Ranger620

2-1 city/county


----------



## Drakeslayer

GOAL!!!!!!!!!!!












Scored by my cousinThumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

That guy behind the net is creepy looking


----------



## Ranger620

Drakeslayer;1986427 said:


> GOAL!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Scored by my cousinThumbs Up


That's right I forgot you said your cousin played for the leafs


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1986429 said:


> That guy behind the net is creepy looking


The guy with the longer grey hair


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1986429 said:


> That guy behind the net is creepy looking


Agreed! But he must have money to be sitting there. The nose bleeds are $91 a ticket in Toronto and 20 oz beers are $16.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1986433 said:


> The guy with the longer grey hair


Yea..........


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1986440 said:


> Yea..........


He reminds me of Roy from shipping wars


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1986434 said:


> Agreed! But he must have money to be sitting there. The nose bleeds are $91 a ticket in Toronto and 20 oz beers are $16.


Holy crap. Little steep. Looks like the guy in the sweater next to him is his bf. Probably have a bunch of money


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1986442 said:


> He reminds me of Roy from shipping wars


Didnt he die?


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;1986445 said:


> Didnt he die?


Yes..........


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1986444 said:


> Holy crap. Little steep. Looks like the guy in the sweater next to him is his bf. Probably have a bunch of money


Yeah they are DINKs. Dual Income NoKids. The best landscape clients. We even advertised in Lavender one year. Sven never called though.


----------



## qualitycut

Good win......


----------



## qualitycut

Team record 44 points on the road.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Just got in. 2 shovelers short. Trailer gate broke. 2 flat tires. So WTF is with this 1-3 for Tuesday night?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Weren't most of you cloudy and cool yesterday? During the day?

Tomorrow everyone is supposed to be partly sunny and about 6 degrees warmer, correct?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1986447 said:


> Yeah they are DINKs. Dual Income NoKids. The best landscape clients. We even advertised in Lavender one year. Sven never called though.


Lavender you say....... My wife's research lab does as well. You can guess what she researches.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1986456 said:


> Weren't most of you cloudy and cool yesterday? During the day?
> 
> Tomorrow everyone is supposed to be partly sunny and about 6 degrees warmer, correct?


I had clouds all day yesterday


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1986456 said:


> Weren't most of you cloudy and cool yesterday? During the day?
> 
> Tomorrow everyone is supposed to be partly sunny and about 6 degrees warmer, correct?


Correct. This will be a true grass only event.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1986456 said:


> Weren't most of you cloudy and cool yesterday? During the day?
> 
> Tomorrow everyone is supposed to be partly sunny and about 6 degrees warmer, correct?


So your saying more rain and more melting equals less snow


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1986456 said:


> Weren't most of you cloudy and cool yesterday? During the day?
> 
> Tomorrow everyone is supposed to be partly sunny and about 6 degrees warmer, correct?


Yup. I don't see it sticking.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1986462 said:


> So your saying more rain and more melting equals less snow


Not so much more rain, but if it's sunny and 40-43 all day, that blacktop is going to get warmer than most of you saw yesterday.

Rain to start should melt the first snow that falls. I'm right on the freeze thaw line overnight......32 degrees pretty much all night.


----------



## Doughboy12

Greenery;1986380 said:


> Why are you trolling him? I'm sure theres plenty of stupid sh!t said in this forum but you choose to troll him? Why what's the point?


Said the guy trolling....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS has a ratio of 5:1 to begin with.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ian hinting not everyone gets snow tomorrow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm forecast high of 45 tomorrow.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;1986466 said:


> Said the guy trolling....


Touché....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ian showed done by midnight, sloppy 2" that most will melt.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I have really no sun and high of 36 later afternoon


----------



## jimslawnsnow

But what's odd is its 28 and the snow is melting. It was some heavy crap. I shoveled around 60 walks and away from garage doors. I was so pissed. 8" in the drive. 12"-30" in the walks. And we didn't have wind. Every damn one. Also had to do a curb to curb at an apartment complex on short notice. We were there about an hour when a resident from another country said that we were there for 5 hours. Boy the edumacation must be bad in them there countries


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1986475 said:


> Ian showed done by midnight, sloppy 2" that most will melt.


The snow we just got didn't start melting good til 2pm today


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1986475 said:


> Ian showed done by midnight, sloppy 2" that most will melt.


Couple points about tomorrow.

NWS' ratio is about 6.6x:1 No I'm not making that up and I'm currently investigating what's behind this. ......BANO?????

Secondly. The temps are up for debate. GFS keeps it much colder. Rap isn't going crazy thus far either. We were 8º cooler than the NAM had shown for today.

Still thinking no but I've been surprised before. Will continue to monitor.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SSS Inc.;1986485 said:


> Couple points about tomorrow.
> 
> NWS' ratio is about 6.6x:1 No I'm not making that up and I'm currently investigating what's behind this. ......BANO?????
> 
> Secondly. The temps are up for debate. GFS keeps it much colder. Rap isn't going crazy thus far either. We were 8º cooler than the NAM had shown for today.
> 
> Still thinking no but I've been surprised before. Will continue to monitor.


What's Novak say? Oh wait he didn't update yet, when's everyone's guess for time?


----------



## NorthernProServ

All I got to say, the plows are staying on for now....


----------



## SSS Inc.

NorthernProServ;1986496 said:


> All I got to say, the plows are staying on for now....


I took mine off. And I'm not fixing the broken wing on one of our Blizzards.  Take that.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1986497 said:


> I took mine off. And I'm not fixing the broken wing on one of our Blizzards.  Take that.


Wait, what? A broken wing? I didn't hear that story did I?


----------



## Doughboy12

Jake brake going down our hill just scared the living cafe out of me. Must be jumpy from the food truck thing still.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Novak says bust


----------



## qualitycut

Novak updated.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;1986497 said:


> I took mine off. And I'm not fixing the broken wing on one of our Blizzards.  Take that.


Maybe I will take them off tomorrow morning, just to put them back on in 12 hours...How about that?


----------



## NorthernProServ

Weather story from Bill's neck of the woods has the rain/snow line down by the MN river valley/Rochester.


----------



## qualitycut

And new impact map now


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;1986499 said:


> Wait, what? A broken wing? I didn't hear that story did I?


No one tells anyone when their plow goes from 11' to 10'


----------



## NorthernProServ

KSTP talking about Thunder Tuesday night......Thunder snow anybody?


----------



## Ranger620

Bell says 2 different models saying 2 different things. One she is favoring say .3-.5" for the cities the other is 1.7" for the cities


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;1986299 said:


> I found 9.25" here.
> 
> silly homeowners  :waving:


Update: Bel said I got 9.8.... Silly dyslexia. So I got you anyway... :laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1986507 said:


> No one tells anyone when their plow goes from 11' to 10'


Exactly. Its kind of stuck at 11' right now. And a little floppy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Schaeffer just said .3-.5" TOTAL for snow. All down by Bano and Bill again.


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;1986507 said:


> No one tells anyone when their plow goes from 11' to 10'


So you are keeping secrets too?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1986510 said:


> Bell says 2 different models saying 2 different things. One she is favoring say .3-.5" for the cities the other is 1.7" for the cities


Exactly what Schaeffer said.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Everyone's models showed me barely getting anything.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1986510 said:


> Bell says 2 different models saying 2 different things. One she is favoring say .3-.5" for the cities the other is 1.7" for the cities


This......


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1986514 said:


> Exactly. Its kind of stuck at 11' right now. And a little floppy.


Ram come off the wing?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1986510 said:


> Bell says 2 different models saying 2 different things. One she is favoring say .3-.5" for the cities the other is 1.7" for the cities


Bel is full of it. What she should say is her gut say no and the the models say different.


----------



## Bill1090

NWS app says rain. Freezing rain Wednesday though. Highs in the mid 40's though.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;1986517 said:


> So you are keeping secrets too?


Mine only get larger. From 8' to 10'.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1986521 said:


> Ram come off the wing?


Not sure. Its my dads truck and he said the wing won't retract and is hanging out there. Either a pin or the hinge between the wing and slide box broke. He can pick from five back ups if it snows including the one in his driveway which is his actual truck but it has a straight western and he's hooked on the Blizzard now.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1986519 said:


> Everyone's models showed me barely getting anything.


Gas up and be ready then!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;1986527 said:


> Gas up and be ready then!


No kidding. Only put one plow on last night, the one I was running around in.

We'll see what it looks like 20 hours from now.


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;1986410 said:


> Jeez, might be a bit excessive for him almost hitting you lol. Sounds like a eventful night for sure


He deserved it the caffing monkey. ....


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1986526 said:


> Not sure. Its my dads truck and he said the wing won't retract and is hanging out there. Either a pin or the hinge between the wing and slide box broke. He can pick from five back ups if it snows including the one in his driveway which is his actual truck but it has a straight western and he's hooked on the Blizzard now.


I havent got to actually use it yet but the new blizzard is hooked up and I played with it for a little while. I like the hand held better than the box that sits on the seat like my others. One button to push for scoop and retractThumbs Up. When it retracts though it seems violent. I'm on a kick for another truck if I do not sure if I'll go blizzard or back to boss. Blizzard not being around anymore makes me nervous for parts ten years down the line.


----------



## banonea

lwnmwrman22;1986515 said:


> schaeffer just said .3-.5" total for snow. All down by bano and bill again.


cafffffffffffffffff


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1986534 said:


> I havent got to actually use it yet but the new blizzard is hooked up and I played with it for a little while. I like the hand held better than the box that sits on the seat like my others. One button to push for scoop and retractThumbs Up. When it retracts though it seems violent. I'm on a kick for another truck if I do not sure if I'll go blizzard or back to boss. Blizzard not being around anymore makes me nervous for parts ten years down the line.


What do you mean blizzard not being around?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Ranger620;1986534 said:


> I havent got to actually use it yet but the new blizzard is hooked up and I played with it for a little while. I like the hand held better than the box that sits on the seat like my others. One button to push for scoop and retractThumbs Up. When it retracts though it seems violent. I'm on a kick for another truck if I do not sure if I'll go blizzard or back to boss. Blizzard not being around anymore makes me nervous for parts ten years down the line.


What do you mean they aren't around? You mean dealers?


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1986535 said:


> cafffffffffffffffff


3/10 Not 3 inches


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1986534 said:


> I havent got to actually use it yet but the new blizzard is hooked up and I played with it for a little while. I like the hand held better than the box that sits on the seat like my others. One button to push for scoop and retractThumbs Up. When it retracts though it seems violent. I'm on a kick for another truck if I do not sure if I'll go blizzard or back to boss. Blizzard not being around anymore makes me nervous for parts ten years down the line.


We are transitioning to all blizzards but will pick up a wideout next year. Sr. likes the red plows and the chain lift.

**I must have missed something, what do you mean Blizzard isn't around anymore??


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1986536 said:


> What do you mean blizzard not being around?





NICHOLS LANDSCA;1986537 said:


> What do you mean they aren't around? You mean dealers?


I guess you guys beat me to it.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1986539 said:


> We are transitioning to all blizzards but will pick up a wideout next year. Sr. likes the red plows and the chain lift.
> 
> **I must have missed something, what do you mean Blizzard isn't around anymore??


You can run it off a blizzard mount


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SSS Inc.;1986541 said:


> I guess you guys beat me to it.


I'd really like to look at someone's Blizzard sometime. I'm still on the fence on what to get for the new trucks


----------



## Drakeslayer

DD is all the same these days


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1986542 said:


> You can run it off a blizzard mount


The blizzards we would keep. Still have a few Western straight blades that we would upgrade.


----------



## Ranger620

Blizzard was bought by douglas dynamics. From what I was told blizzard is going away (the name) and they will now be called snow ex. Maybe just changing the name but the white blizzard wont be sold after this year from what I was told. Maybe I misunderstood?


----------



## Ranger620

Gives me an uneasy feeling that they are changing. Maybe I just dont like change but they may make the expandable in western only. I believe it is a law if you discontinue a product and the "brand" is still in business you need to keep parts for 7 years after the product is discontinued. So if I keep this plow 15 years I may not be able to get parts for it


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;1986546 said:


> Blizzard was bought by douglas dynamics. From what I was told blizzard is going away (the name) and they will now be called snow ex. Maybe just changing the name but the white blizzard wont be sold after this year from what I was told. Maybe I misunderstood?


That's how I understood it and that is what Snowex told me.

Edit: Not sure about changes in design yet.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1986546 said:


> Blizzard was bought by douglas dynamics. From what I was told blizzard is going away (the name) and they will now be called snow ex. Maybe just changing the name but the white blizzard wont be sold after this year from what I was told. Maybe I misunderstood?


They were bought in like 05


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1986550 said:


> They were bought in like 05


I may be wrong but in 05 they bought the rights to the 810 so they could make a western like a blizzard. My info came from stonrbrooke


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1986550 said:


> They were bought in like 05


From the Douglas Dynamics History page...

"Recognized for its innovative technology, exceptional versatility and productivity, the Blizzard snowplow line quickly developed a loyal following. It was acquired by Douglas Dynamics in 2005."


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1986554 said:


> From the Douglas Dynamics History page...
> 
> "Recognized for its innovative technology, exceptional versatility and productivity, the Blizzard snowplow line quickly developed a loyal following. It was acquired by Douglas Dynamics in 2005."


I would hate for them to switch it to a snowex plow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1986556 said:


> I would hate for them to switch it to a snowex plow.


Yeah I just can't imagine they would... They make Ice Control products... why go to plows?


----------



## banonea

Everyone go to bed, we are out doing sidewalks tonight. ....


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1986557 said:


> Yeah I just can't imagine they would... They make Ice Control products... why go to plows?


There plows are a nice ugly grey color too. Makes me think of snow way for some reason. Just looks cheap even though it's essentially a blizzard.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1986545 said:


> The blizzards we would keep. Still have a few Western straight blades that we would upgrade.


That wideout will go on the blizzard mount. So really it could go on any of your trucks with the newer blizzards. You just need to pull the pin out for the blizzard and put the western cones on and your good to go.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.snowexproducts.com/product/speedwing/

Some of you guys need to keep up with the product you swear by.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like I don"t need to hooks up the plows again.w

All my north stuff is less than an inch/my stuff furthest south is 1-2", but all snow after 1 am.

NWS in the Forecast Discussion says most snow before midnight, deformation zone over Bano / Bill where the Advisory has been issued and 2-4" is supposed to occur.

Plus they said ECMWhatver model and the Canadian pretty much keep everything in SE MN.


----------



## CityGuy

30° cloudy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Brickman on 4 said Woodbury / Stillwater might see an inch of snow, that's about it for the metro area.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Barlow said some slush on roads at best.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sven said an inch, maybe 2" in spots, showed 5" for Rochester.


----------



## SnowGuy73

27° breeze overcast.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Marler said 1-2" slush for the metro, 3-4" for I-90 to Rochester.


----------



## CityGuy

29° cloudy 
Feels like 20°


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1986568 said:


> http://www.snowexproducts.com/product/speedwing/
> 
> Some of you guys need to keep up with the product you swear by.


That sure looks like a blizzard.


----------



## CityGuy

Wonder what we will do today?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1986584 said:


> That sure looks like a blizzard.


Amazing what a paint job and sticker will do


----------



## CityGuy

100% chance of less than 1 tonight.


----------



## Bill1090

Crap. I'm at 1-3" now.


----------



## Bill1090

22* and cloudy.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1986585 said:


> Wonder what we will do today?


Clean. .....


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1986568 said:


> http://www.snowexproducts.com/product/speedwing/
> 
> Some of you guys need to keep up with the product you swear by.


Says nothing about blizzard going away. All that shows is snowex is making one, just like western and fishers are almost identical


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1986569 said:


> Looks like I don"t need to hooks up the plows again.w
> 
> All my north stuff is less than an inch/my stuff furthest south is 1-2", but all snow after 1 am.
> 
> NWS in the Forecast Discussion says most snow before midnight, deformation zone over Bano / Bill where the Advisory has been issued and 2-4" is supposed to occur.
> 
> Plus they said ECMWhatver model and the Canadian pretty much keep everything in SE MN.


So they are talking 2 to 4 for me then?


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1986578 said:


> Sven said an inch, maybe 2" in spots, showed 5" for Rochester.


Nice.........not!


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;1986601 said:


> Says nothing about blizzard going away. All that shows is snowex is making one, just like western and fishers are almost identical


Do some searching on plowsite. John from Douglas dynamic had a question session. After the inventory is gone, blizzard will be done as a brand.

Snow ex stuff has a slightly different wiring and mount shoe. Rest of it is very close.


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;1986608 said:


> Do some searching on plowsite. John from Douglas dynamic had a question session. After the inventory is gone, blizzard will be done as a brand.
> 
> Snow ex stuff has a slightly different wiring and mount shoe. Rest of it is very close.


Darn. Maybe i need to venture out of this thread more.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1986569 said:


> Looks like I don"t need to hooks up the plows again.w
> 
> All my north stuff is less than an inch/my stuff furthest south is 1-2", but all snow after 1 am.
> 
> NWS in the Forecast Discussion says most snow before midnight, deformation zone over Bano / Bill where the Advisory has been issued and 2-4" is supposed to occur.
> 
> Plus they said ECMWhatver model and the Canadian pretty much keep everything in SE MN.


Don't jinxs us.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1986612 said:


> Don't jinxs us.


Don't worry, I'm putting the youngest on the bus then hooking everything up.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I don't know if I can do this again tonight/tomorrow. I am so stiff and sore from yesterday. Took me 5 minutes to get dressed


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1986608 said:


> Do some searching on plowsite. John from Douglas dynamic had a question session. After the inventory is gone, blizzard will be done as a brand.
> 
> Snow ex stuff has a slightly different wiring and mount shoe. Rest of it is very close.


Plus when I was at StoneBrooke last week, the commercial truck guy from Burnsville Dodge was there.

I went to Burnsville Dodge after that to check on trucks and we were talking. He was saying he's going to have to out some guys on suicide watch, basically saying the same thing that djagusch said.

There's not major changes, but they are going to "tweak" some things.

Guarantee that means make them lighter.

It's no different than what does Toro do to Boss plows in a few years??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1986616 said:


> I don't know if I can do this again tonight/tomorrow. I am so stiff and sore from yesterday. Took me 5 minutes to get dressed


That was my whole December, then March / April last year.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1986617 said:


> Plus when I was at StoneBrooke last week, the commercial truck guy from Burnsville Dodge was there.
> 
> I went to Burnsville Dodge after that to check on trucks and we were talking. He was saying he's going to have to out some guys on suicide watch, basically saying the same thing that djagusch said.
> 
> There's not major changes, but they are going to "tweak" some things.
> 
> Guarantee that means make them lighter.
> 
> It's no different than what does Toro do to Boss plows in a few years??


Kinda, a lot more to change on an expandable.


----------



## qualitycut

Aghhhh i should probably bring my taxes in. Figure the longer i wait the netter it will be.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1986620 said:


> Aghhhh i should probably bring my taxes in. Figure the longer i wait the netter it will be.


That's what I need to finish up today. Went through all the trucks yesterday to try to track down all spare receipts. Gotta print off the check register and cross check all of the auto pay bills.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1986620 said:


> Aghhhh i should probably bring my taxes in. Figure the longer i wait the netter it will be.


That was my plan two weeks ago, still have them sitting here....this week for sure.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

I am going to owe taxes this year. I had a great summer. so I think I'm going to have to wait until April 15 at 11:59 pm to send them in with a check.


----------



## qualitycut

MNPLOWCO;1986624 said:


> I am going to owe taxes this year. I had a great summer. so I think I'm going to have to wait until April 15 at 11:59 pm to send them in with a check.


Wait, what? You dont have to pay in every year

What sucks is last year i did double what i did this year snow wise so that sucks for taxes coming due. Only if we would have had a normal winter. I doubles my accounts from last winter


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1986621 said:


> That's what I need to finish up today. Went through all the trucks yesterday to try to track down all spare receipts. Gotta print off the check register and cross check all of the auto pay bills.


Why do you need all that for taxes? Don you use quickbooks?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO;1986624 said:


> I am going to owe taxes this year. I had a great summer. so I think I'm going to have to wait until April 15 at 11:59 pm to send them in with a check.


FWIW, interest on taxes is very low. And I know you may be tongue in check, but you get until mid July until start sending letters with the terms prison and liens in it.

Then I, er I mean someone can just go to the office in St. Paul and pay them.

I may know the above info somewhat routine.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1986626 said:


> Why do you need all that for taxes? Don you use quickbooks?


I use QB for invoicing and for tracking payments.

I don't take the time to set up all the recurring payments.

Plus I gotta go through all the canceled checks and make sure I got all the hand written ones entered.


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;1986608 said:


> Do some searching on plowsite. John from Douglas dynamic had a question session. After the inventory is gone, blizzard will be done as a brand.
> 
> Snow ex stuff has a slightly different wiring and mount shoe. Rest of it is very close.


Wow, that's surprising!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1986625 said:


> Wait, what? You dont have to pay in every year
> 
> What sucks is last year i did double what i did this year snow wise so that sucks for taxes coming due. Only if we would have had a normal winter. I doubles my accounts from last winter


Yeah, I'll be interested to see what happens with mine. I bought quite a bit last year, plus had tons of snow work.

I'm already nervous about what will be due next year.

Last year I had $50,000 in wages for snow removal. So far this year I haven't topped $10,000. No fuel, nothing. $40,000 gross. Yeah..... That'll be fun.

At least it helped dig out the contract hole from the last couple of years. I could really use a dry summer.


----------



## Bill1090

24* and partly cloudy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Everyone keeps talking about the warm air for tonight.


----------



## TKLAWN

cbservicesllc;1986631 said:


> Wow, that's surprising!


It sounds like it was more of a brand "recognition" issue. That snowex is more recognized by the ice/snow industry so it made more sense to combine the two,and move forward with the snowex name versus blizzard.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Novak Weather

56 mins · 
.

Snow BUST potential high later today due to warm air aloft. This will be tough to overcome.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1986630 said:


> I use QB for invoicing and for tracking payments.
> 
> I don't take the time to set up all the recurring payments.
> 
> Plus I gotta go through all the canceled checks and make sure I got all the hand written ones entered.


Yea i mean as far as going into the reports it has everything on there you need to do taxes as long as you enter all the receipts in


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1986643 said:


> Yea i mean as far as going into the reports it has everything on there you need to do taxes as long as you enter all the receipts in


It would..... Except I'm not as technical as I should be.

I print off my profit/loss sheet, bring some other paperwork that's needed and then let my accountant do his thing.

Still trying to decide if I need to go to the accountant that tells my biddy every year he's either getting money back, or at least never pays in.

Can't quite figure that one out.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1986647 said:


> It would..... Except I'm not as technical as I should be.
> 
> I print off my profit/loss sheet, bring some other paperwork that's needed and then let my accountant do his thing.
> 
> Still trying to decide if I need to go to the accountant that tells my biddy every year he's either getting money back, or at least never pays in.
> 
> Can't quite figure that one out.


Must have a lot of write offs. I haven't paid much in the last 2 years less than 1k each and year before was about 13k in. Helps i get to write off about 10k in house intrest ect.


----------



## qualitycut

Cold this morning.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1986639 said:


> Everyone keeps talking about the warm air for tonight.


We were 8-10* colder here this morning than what was forecasted.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;1986653 said:


> We were 8-10* colder here this morning than what was forecasted.


Yea i was about 6. Still 3 lower than nws showing for the low today


----------



## qualitycut

Hmmm i think sss said that may happen


----------



## SSS Inc.

.............


----------



## qualitycut

Every year the tax lady says another new truck like im an idiot or something.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;1986655 said:


> Hmmm i think sss said that may happen


May have to update my VRAC.

Still have a high of 43 for today though.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Everything is frozen solid in Owatonna today. Absolutely freezing and all clouds.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;1986659 said:


> May have to update my VRAC.
> 
> Still have a high of 43 for today though.


If the sun came out maybe.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;1986658 said:


> Every year the tax lady says another new truck like im an idiot or something.


She's probably jelous. (sp?)


----------



## SSS Inc.

$1750 for a 25 year old peanut roller. Hmm I might have to venture over to my equipment graveyard. I might have a gold mine and didn't even know it.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1986660 said:


> Everything is frozen solid in Owatonna today. Absolutely freezing and all clouds.


Same here. Ground is solid


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1986665 said:


> Same here. Ground is solid


Might be a game changer if it doesn't warm up soon.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1986666 said:


> Might be a game changer if it doesn't warm up soon.


Sun is trying to poke out. But i think the clouds are going to won over


----------



## Bill1090

31* and sunny.


----------



## Bill1090

Jen Carfagno says a couple of wet inches.


----------



## Greenery

Hmm taxes. Do you guys make sure and report and pay sales/use taxes on items you bought online or out of state, or even private sales of used items?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Sun is out here, up 2 degrees in an hour. At 30.9


----------



## Bill1090

WC shows it out of here around 4am.


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone know of a good place to price chilton wall stone? Or if it can be found cheaper than 300 a ton?


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1986672 said:


> Hmm taxes. Do you guys make sure and report and pay sales/use taxes on items you bought online or out of state, or even private sales of used items?


Learned that during my sales tax audit


----------



## SSS Inc.

Greenery;1986672 said:


> Hmm taxes. Do you guys make sure and report and pay sales/use taxes on items you bought online or out of state, or even private sales of used items?


Yes.........


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1986679 said:


> Anyone know of a good place to price chilton wall stone? Or if it can be found cheaper than 300 a ton?


Rock Hard-$260 a ton for 3-4"


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

http://toprightnews.com/?p=8788

Shouldn't these kids have been home doing homework? Can you imagine if it were three white kids that shot a black guy? Front page news and riots


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1986683 said:


> Rock Hard-$260 a ton for 3-4"


Awesome thanks.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1986685 said:


> Awesome thanks.


Did you try Rivard? I don't have the price guide here but I know I was paying 2 something


----------



## qualitycut

Im not sure the suns coming out here. Cafe


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1986688 said:


> Did you try Rivard? I don't have the price guide here but I know I was paying 2 something


I will check them our too. I just always go to Gerten's cause its 1.5 miles from me and convenient. When i get stuff delivered doesn't matter where i get it from


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sun is out here. 35°F.


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1986681 said:


> Learned that during my sales tax audit


Right....

One other mistake I had was not charging a particular city's additional sales taxes.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1986692 said:


> Sun is out here. 35°F.


Hmmm. Still full clouds and cold down here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I don't buy anything out of state or online.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1986643 said:


> Yea i mean as far as going into the reports it has everything on there you need to do taxes as long as you enter all the receipts in


That'vs about what I do... get everything entered throughout the year, reconcile monthly, ship the file and big purchases to the accountant... I try REALLLLLLY hard not to pay in every year... Accountant suggested going to an S Corp this year and put myself on payroll to help


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;1986641 said:


> It sounds like it was more of a brand "recognition" issue. That snowex is more recognized by the ice/snow industry so it made more sense to combine the two,and move forward with the snowex name versus blizzard.


Ahhh I guess that makes sense


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I might have to incorporate. I pay in about $10-14,000 per year.


----------



## Ranger620

djagusch;1986608 said:


> Do some searching on plowsite. John from Douglas dynamic had a question session. After the inventory is gone, blizzard will be done as a brand.
> 
> Snow ex stuff has a slightly different wiring and mount shoe. Rest of it is very close.


This is what I was saying last night. Now there will be some tweaking and eventually I wont be able to get parts for my 810's then eventually my 8100.


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1986693 said:


> Right....
> 
> One other mistake I had was not charging a particular city's additional sales taxes.


Its tough keeping up with all that. Its bt County isnt it?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1986696 said:


> I don't buy anything out of state or online.


Craigslist? ???


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1986697 said:


> That'vs about what I do... get everything entered throughout the year, reconcile monthly, ship the file and big purchases to the accountant... I try REALLLLLLY hard not to pay in every year... Accountant suggested going to an S Corp this year and put myself on payroll to help


I always get nervous when i dont have to. Audits suck. I guess just cause you dibf7pay in doesn't mean you still made income that year but wrote things off


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1986697 said:


> That'vs about what I do... get everything entered throughout the year, reconcile monthly, ship the file and big purchases to the accountant... I try REALLLLLLY hard not to pay in every year... Accountant suggested going to an S Corp this year and put myself on payroll to help





LwnmwrMan22;1986699 said:


> I might have to incorporate. I pay in about $10-14,000 per year.


I'm no accountant but will s-corp save you in tax money? Doesnt the business just pay the tax then. I always thought s-corp would end up being double taxation for a smaller guy it wouldnt make sense?? You pay payroll tax on yourself then the business pay tax as well. correct??

My wife has extra taken out of her check which is usually around 15k a year and the last few year I've been paying in 10-20k additional. Now starting to buy things again so that will help. I need more rentals

I firmly believe my tax lady sucks. Been looking for a new one


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1986684 said:


> http://toprightnews.com/?p=8788
> 
> Shouldn't these kids have been home doing homework? Can you imagine if it were three white kids that shot a black guy? Front page news and riots


Wtf.........


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1986706 said:


> I'm no accountant but will s-corp save you in tax money? Doesnt the business just pay the tax then. I always thought s-corp would end up being double taxation for a smaller guy it wouldnt make sense?? You pay payroll tax on yourself then the business pay tax as well. correct??
> 
> My wife has extra taken out of her check which is usually around 15k a year and the last few year I've been paying in 10-20k additional. Now starting to buy things again so that will help. I need more rentals
> 
> I firmly believe my tax lady sucks. Been looking for a new one


My Accountant basically said to take the estimate of my year end Net Profit (what would flow through as "income" on Schedule C), divide it in half, take half in payroll and half in Owner Draws... Then take the payroll exemptions to zero so they take max taxes...

Basically just trying to limit year end liability...

Then we're meet once a quarter to see if we need to edit anything...


----------



## Bill1090

39 in the sun, 32 in the shade. Not a lot of melting happening.


----------



## qualitycut

28...........


----------



## skorum03

27 sun is shining And warm

Edit 32 now


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Jet Crashes in Alps with 150 Aboard; No Survivors Expected

http://kstp.com/news/stories/s3744456.shtml?cat=1

(Sent from KSTP)


----------



## SSS Inc.

Lwnmwr......$26,000 for that truck at RB.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Man Convicted of Killing Mendota Heights Officer Wants His Money Returned

http://kstp.com/news/stories/s3744473.shtml?cat=1

(Sent from KSTP)

Here's a good one, he admitted it was drug money. Unfortunate part is the cops weren't a better shot


----------



## Bill1090

Spit bottle in the truck didn't freeze overnight.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Bill1090;1986730 said:


> Spit bottle in the truck didn't freeze overnight.


Yum, not sure that's a scientific measurement of temp


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1986725 said:


> Lwnmwr......$26,000 for that truck at RB.


That's what I'm saying. For the difference in what I was going to pay for new, I could have bought that truck with a 10' plow on it, had a heavier truck as well.

Then still had the equity in my '06 and dump.

There's quite a few on CL with less miles than that one for less money.

Thanks for letting me know!!


----------



## NorthernProServ

Although outside of the heaviest snow, the 3.6” of snow observed at MSP was enough to make this the biggest
single snowstorm so far in the 2014-2015 winter


SAD!!!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1986594 said:


> Clean. .....


Some are. I'm hauling granite st. Cloud to buffalo.


----------



## CityGuy

29° cloudy


----------



## cbservicesllc

Pavement temps actually running 57-59 surprisingly... I had to take it like a dozen times


----------



## qualitycut

30 degrees still low was supposed to be 31


----------



## jimslawnsnow

28 and cloudy here. see some melting on drive edges and from snow piles in lots


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

cbservicesllc;1986751 said:


> Pavement temps actually running 57-59 surprisingly... I had to take it like a dozen times


Amazing how warm the sun is. Driving the ground temp up


----------



## Bill1090

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1986732 said:


> Yum, not sure that's a scientific measurement of temp


Was more getting at the sun is so warm it melted it before 11am.


----------



## Bill1090

My NWS app says 32* out. Hot in the sun.


----------



## qualitycut

Still no sun


----------



## jimslawnsnow

sun is poking out now. hazy looking sky


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1986751 said:


> Pavement temps actually running 57-59 surprisingly... I had to take it like a dozen times


So take the plows off your saying?


----------



## djagusch

40 and sunny here.


----------



## qualitycut

Nws says 32 but my thermometer at home says 36.8


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Must be warming a little, hunks of snow/ice fell out from under the truck I plowed with


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1986780 said:


> Nws says 32 but my thermometer at home says 36.8


sometimes I wonder if they use real temps or ones off their projected temps. I have seen at times where they are off 5-10 degrees one way or the other


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Looks like someone was trying to see if they get better mpg going through the grass on their roof. Foley exit

I don't know how they did it, they are at the top of the ramp


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Storm Prediction Center.....


----------



## wintergreen82

Fahey doesn't have as much stuff this season. Dropped some things off. A lot better quality on some things here. Still have some dandy pieces of equipment though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

wintergreen82;1986791 said:


> Fahey doesn't have as much stuff this season. Dropped some things off. A lot better quality on some things here. Still have some dandy pieces of equipment though.


Did you look and see if what I have my eye on is any good??


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

So did some digging on the snowex/blizzard deal. Looks like they changed the wire harness, mount, and the lift system (Boss looking direct lift)


----------



## wintergreen82

What are you looking for? I did a drive through. It's a muddy mess out


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sun is trying to poke out.


----------



## snowman55

so any purchases at Richie today? I got a couple items could not pass up.


----------



## Bill1090

Score! Office Max is closing the store. Got 2 desks and a office chair for $480.


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1986796 said:


> So did some digging on the snowex/blizzard deal. Looks like they changed the wire harness, mount, and the lift system (Boss looking direct lift)


I thought mount was the same? What i read was you can run the new blizzards on the new snowex system just need a snowex controller


----------



## jimslawnsnow

wintergreen82;1986791 said:


> Fahey doesn't have as much stuff this season. Dropped some things off. A lot better quality on some things here. Still have some dandy pieces of equipment though.


What did you drop off?


----------



## cbservicesllc

wintergreen82;1986791 said:


> Fahey doesn't have as much stuff this season. Dropped some things off. A lot better quality on some things here. Still have some dandy pieces of equipment though.


I thought about bringing some stuff there... But I just don't think the money is there this year after everyone starving from snow...


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;1986660 said:


> Everything is frozen solid in Owatonna today. Absolutely freezing and all clouds.


It's always 15 degrees colder down there I feel like. Everytime I go it is cold.



SSS Inc.;1986663 said:


> $1750 for a 25 year old peanut roller. Hmm I might have to venture over to my equipment graveyard. I might have a gold mine and didn't even know it.


I bet your sitting on a ton of money. Do an online auction. You do basically nothing and get paid when it's over.



cbservicesllc;1986697 said:


> That'vs about what I do... get everything entered throughout the year, reconcile monthly, ship the file and big purchases to the accountant... I try REALLLLLLY hard not to pay in every year... Accountant suggested going to an S Corp this year and put myself on payroll to help


We are an S corp. I don't deal with much of the books or accounting so I can't speak to much of it but know we did some for tax purpose others for liability. I am paid just as an employee on a salary. Then at year end get a bonus. The accountant meets once a month to go over things and make decisions on when, what, and how.



wintergreen82;1986799 said:


> What are you looking for? I did a drive through. It's a muddy mess out


Looks like a bunch of golf stuff and then a bunch of beat stuff.

Anyone going to FWR today?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1986807 said:


> I thought about bringing some stuff there... But I just don't think the money is there this year after everyone starving from snow...


I hope that's the case.


----------



## ryde307

snowman55;1986803 said:


> so any purchases at Richie today? I got a couple items could not pass up.


I skipped it this time. Went to Farm Supply in Burnsville for free lunch and 20% handheld equipment. Looks like there was some decent deals on a few things at RB though.


----------



## ryde307

cbservicesllc;1986807 said:


> I thought about bringing some stuff there... But I just don't think the money is there this year after everyone starving from snow...


I think this goes 2 ways. One like you said no one has money so better deals. 2. People don't have money but now they are not buying new.

You then have the guys that if made good money would be buying new and liquidating old stuff. The amount of work out there is the same as last year or more in most cases so people need equipment. I think because of the bad winter you will see more action on the used equipment. Also with less people dumping things there will be less used stuff to choose from also helping to drive up prices.


----------



## TKLAWN

ryde307;1986810 said:


> I skipped it this time. Went to Farm Supply in Burnsville for free lunch and 20% handheld equipment. Looks like there was some decent deals on a few things at RB though.


Wtf..... When is free lunch at Waconia?

So free lunch at JDL tomorrow then?


----------



## wintergreen82

I dropped off some 260s with baggers, carrier rack, and a top dresser. I bet the leaf loaders go cheap. Look in good condition.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

wintergreen82;1986813 said:


> I dropped off some 260s with baggers, carrier rack, and a top dresser. I bet the leaf loaders go cheap. Look in good condition.


Sssshhhhhhhhhh........


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1986808 said:


> It's always 15 degrees colder down there I feel like. Everytime I go it is cold.
> 
> I bet your sitting on a ton of money. Do an online auction. You do basically nothing and get paid when it's over.
> 
> We are an S corp. I don't deal with much of the books or accounting so I can't speak to much of it but know we did some for tax purpose others for liability. I am paid just as an employee on a salary. Then at year end get a bonus. The accountant meets once a month to go over things and make decisions on when, what, and how.
> 
> Looks like a bunch of golf stuff and then a bunch of beat stuff.
> 
> Anyone going to FWR today?


Thinking about it, I have nothing better to do.

You?


----------



## Ranger620

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1986796 said:


> So did some digging on the snowex/blizzard deal. Looks like they changed the wire harness, mount, and the lift system (Boss looking direct lift)


Back to what I was saying is this is my fear of getting parts in years to come. First year and they changed some major parts.


----------



## ryde307

TKLAWN;1986812 said:


> Wtf..... When is free lunch at Waconia?
> 
> So free lunch at JDL tomorrow then?


None at Waconia. At least not that I know of. YEs free at JDL Edina tomorrow.Also Bachmans Cedar Acres site. Free lunch, tradeshow, classes, and sweatshirt. Gertens was last week at the Casino. There are more also. It's lunch season.

The big deal at farm supply was 20% off handhelds. I think Echo only though. Do to price we switched from Stihl to Echo last season. Today we purchased $2000 in handhelds and saved $400. Not a bad deal.


----------



## ryde307

SnowGuy73;1986820 said:


> Thinking about it, I have nothing better to do.
> 
> You?


I am going. Not much else to do.


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;1986808 said:


> Anyone going to FWR today?


Sure looks like they need to update to the 21st century and get a better online presence or bidding system...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1986809 said:


> I hope that's the case.


Haha, I bet...


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;1986811 said:


> I think this goes 2 ways. One like you said no one has money so better deals. 2. People don't have money but now they are not buying new.
> 
> You then have the guys that if made good money would be buying new and liquidating old stuff. The amount of work out there is the same as last year or more in most cases so people need equipment. I think because of the bad winter you will see more action on the used equipment. Also with less people dumping things there will be less used stuff to choose from also helping to drive up prices.


That's a good point... I better load the trailer! Thumbs Up


----------



## Doughboy12

ryde307;1986826 said:


> I am going. Not much else to do.


I would love to get my hands on ONE of the 500gal tanks...hmmm.


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;1986827 said:


> Sure looks like they need to update to the 21st century and get a better online presence or bidding system...


Take a page from the Brothers....


----------



## TKLAWN

ryde307;1986826 said:


> I am going. Not much else to do.


Just went and checked it out. Lots of junk imo!

Save your time if your on the fence.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1986823 said:


> Back to what I was saying is this is my fear of getting parts in years to come. First year and they changed some major parts.


Yea but if the demand is there you will be able to.


----------



## qualitycut

Wild at 6pm tonight


----------



## Bill1090

Down to about 2" left on the grass. Some spots are melted completely.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Christmas in March!!!













Property Tax statements came today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

John Dee has the 1-4" line just south of me.

Also has 4+" possible April 1-2 JUST north of me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Meteogram has lowered as well.

I'm leaving the plows off for now.




























J/K!!! :laughing: 
























No, really, I'm putting them on. Just don't want to do it at 3 am if something blows up like it did for you south guys the other night.


----------



## CityGuy

32° cloudy


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1986846 said:


> 32° cloudy


Oh oh. ........


----------



## qualitycut

The stuff on radar looks like it's coming from the south right at us.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1986838 said:


> Yea but if the demand is there you will be able to.


That is what I am hoping on. The new plow should be good for 5 years other than hoses and maintenance. Its the older 810's I worry about


----------



## mnlefty

Went downstairs to watch a couple dvr shows and man what a difference an hour and a half makes. Was a slow melt on the roof and just starting to see a few blades of grass in the lawn, now it's just pouring off the roof and there's bare spots all over the yard.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1986842 said:


> John Dee has the 1-4" line just south of me.
> 
> Also has 4+" possible April 1-2 JUST north of me.


I will take any and all storms in aprilpayup


----------



## qualitycut

Cb shoot me a text. I cant find your number, have a irrigation bid in Edina if interested


----------



## Bill1090

Still at 1-3" for tonight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BAM!! $10,000 line of credit paid off in the last month.

I like this no work stuff.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1799758 said:


> It's just so much fun popping on and off the Meteogram..... Frigging NAM.


I know right?!?! The rap keeps inching up too. I'm taking a chance and leaving shakopee without my plow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Down to less than half from 1-2".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1986861 said:


> I know right?!?! The rap keeps inching up too. I'm taking a chance and leaving shakopee without my plow.


You trolling me to look again, aren't you???


----------



## qualitycut

Radar sure looks like its going to be nore west than they thought


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1986867 said:


> Radar sure looks like its going to be nore west than they thought


It sure does!.....Maybe I should Mount the plow. I really don't want drive out here at 2 am.


----------



## Doughboy12

Fire Ban starts WED for these counties.


----------



## SnowGuy73

What a waste of time and fuel this was.....


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1986869 said:


> It sure does!.....Maybe I should Mount the plow. I really don't want drive out here at 2 am.


Lwnmwr is going to get a ft


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1986863 said:


> You trolling me to look again, aren't you???


Maybe he is... maybe he's not...


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1986872 said:


> What a waste of time and fuel this was.....


Story of my life.


----------



## CityGuy

33° cloudy


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1986875 said:


> Story of my life.


Lucky........


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;1986872 said:


> What a waste of time and fuel this was.....[/QUOTE
> 
> Well that's a jerk thing to say about that French alps crash


----------



## SSS Inc.

I put my plow on.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1986881 said:


> I put my plow on.


Wussy.......


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;1986878 said:


> Lucky........


What did the tanks go for? (The ones on the pallet frames)


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1986881 said:


> I put my plow on.


I took mine off....:waving:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Doughboy12;1986885 said:


> What did the tanks go for? (The ones on the pallet frames)


Not sure, I left before it started.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I looked........ Plows are off

















Attm
I'll see what 5:30 model runs say. Nice thing about this time of year, it's still light out at 5:30.


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1986881 said:


> I put my plow on.


My truck says 46 degrees...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Also read the Forecast Discussion. 










Leaving the plows off.


----------



## skorum03

skorum03;1986891 said:


> My truck says 46 degrees...


But nws site says it's only 41


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1986881 said:


> I put my plow on.


So we can blame you when it doesn't snow.


----------



## ryde307

SnowGuy73;1986872 said:


> What a waste of time and fuel this was.....


You must be out here


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1986892 said:


> Also read the Forecast Discussion.
> 
> Leaving the plows off.


Yea,i dont know. Its coming right at us


----------



## ryde307

Doughboy12;1986885 said:


> What did the tanks go for? (The ones on the pallet frames)


I will let you know


----------



## qualitycut

My percentage went up and totals down


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1986900 said:


> My percentage went up and totals down


Warm air.......


----------



## Greenery

The snow Is Just about gone here. It didn't seem like it was going to melt but the last 2 hours or so it must have really warmed up.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

yuhas shows .4 for me. 1" for bano. Nws shows 2.6


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;1986871 said:


> Fire Ban starts WED for these counties.


Speaking of fire... I see our buddy called it quits... :angry:


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1986907 said:


> yuhas shows .4 for me. 1" for bano. Nws shows 2.6


are they really only calling for one inch down here now? I will be extremely pissed if that's the case considering the fact that we just got done getting everything ready to go, filled all the trucks, did a couple repairs on snow blowers, and got a carrier built for the back of the sand truck to be able to carry a snowblower.... Now I want to see 4 inches of wet snow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1986906 said:


> Like it matters...


Oh I know......I'm not even interested in those....just screwing around.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1986912 said:


> are they really only calling for one inch down here now? I will be extremely pissed if that's the case considering the fact that we just got done getting everything ready to go, filled all the trucks, did a couple repairs on snow blowers, and got a carrier built for the back of the sand truck to be able to carry a snowblower.... Now I want to see 4 inches of wet snow


NWS says 1-3 for you and me. 2-4 in between.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1986914 said:


> NWS says 1-3 for you and me. 2-4 in between.


at this point now let it snow..... I've got every piece of equipment more ready than I think it's ever been all winter.... If the ***** is going to drop letter drop big


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Speaking of Yuhas...he seems to have changed his forecasting style. He goes pretty in depth compared to most of the other forecasters. I wonder if he's trying to get tape to move onto a different locale.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1986895 said:


> You must be out here


Not anymore, I lasted 15 minutes.

Buy anything?


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1986916 said:


> Speaking of Yuhas...he seems to have changed his forecasting style. He goes pretty in depth compared to most of the other forecasters. I wonder if he's trying to get tape to move onto a different locale.


He does his own private gig also.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1986918 said:


> He does his own private gig also.


Really? I'll have to look him up.


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1986906 said:


> The snow Is Just about gone here. It didn't seem like it was going to melt but the last 2 hours or so it must have really warmed up.


Nice edit. ...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hmmm. Bell shows the exact same as yuhas


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1986872 said:


> What a waste of time and fuel this was.....


I tried to tell you.....

Mostly junk


----------



## banonea

KTTC just said 1 to 3 between 7 & 9 p.m.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1986926 said:


> I tried to tell you.....
> 
> Mostly junk


I must have missed that.


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1986923 said:


> Nice edit. ...


Thanks.. . ...


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1986915 said:


> at this point now let it snow..... I've got every piece of equipment more ready than I think it's ever been all winter.... If the ***** is going to drop letter drop big


This......


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1986922 said:


> Really? I'll have to look him up.


Yeah he really gets into the storm chaser stuff but he does private forecasting for like the Blaine sports center and goes a bunch of different concerts through out the state.


----------



## banonea

What, ware and when is this auction everyone is talking about. ..


----------



## qualitycut

Buffalo wild wings for dinner, thanks to whoever brought it up yesterday


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I hope I don't have to do snow. I just tore something in my belly. It burns


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1986932 said:


> Yeah he really gets into the storm chaser stuff but he does private forecasting for like the Blaine sports center and goes a bunch of different concerts through out the state.


Now lwmr is going to stalk him at the ski hill


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1986937 said:


> I hope I don't have to do snow. I just tore something in my belly. It burns


Easy on the sit ups


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1986936 said:


> Buffalo wild wings for dinner, thanks to whoever brought it up yesterday


Your welcome. .


----------



## CityGuy

Fat Matt's pizza. It's what's for dinner.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1986936 said:


> Buffalo wild wings for dinner, thanks to whoever brought it up yesterday


Mango Habenaro.......do it!


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1986943 said:


> Mango Habenaro.......do it!


Love those. Haven't had the courage for blazing yet. Seen my buddy and looked horrible and i like spicy


----------



## NorthernProServ

Doughboy12;1986886 said:


> I took mine off....:waving:


Just washed ours ! 

You can thank me later


----------



## unit28

Found the Wilson

And a squall


----------



## albhb3

waiting to see what the wifes bringing home for dinner im hungry


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1986940 said:


> Easy on the sit ups


Was cleaning up a bit of snow on the drive. Lifted the 36 snow plow shovel up and felt a sharp burning pain to the left of my belly button


----------



## albhb3

jimslawnsnow;1986953 said:


> Was cleaning up a bit of snow on the drive. Lifted the 36 snow plow shovel up and felt a sharp burning pain to the left of my belly button


that sir is a torn vageen muscle Come on its only a tiny shovel


----------



## jimslawnsnow

albhb3;1986954 said:


> that sir is a torn vageen muscle Come on its only a tiny shovel


What is that?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

jimslawnsnow;1986955 said:


> What is that?


He said you need to pull up your skirt


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1986957 said:


> He said you need to pull up your skirt


Yeah ok...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1986955 said:


> What is that?


He's saying you tore your female body part.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1986944 said:


> Love those. Haven't had the courage for blazing yet. Seen my buddy and looked horrible and i like spicy


Do the blazin if you want but they aren't good just hot, no flavor. I do the mango habanero and the Caribbean jerk.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1986885 said:


> What did the tanks go for? (The ones on the pallet frames)


What do you need that for?



qualitycut;1986896 said:


> Yea,i dont know. Its coming right at us


Still looks that way to me too.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1986958 said:


> Yeah ok...


You might have a hernia. If so that's not good.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1986959 said:


> He's saying you tore your female body part.


Doesn't really make sense


----------



## Greenery

SSS Inc.;1986961 said:


> What do you need that for?.


Important Homeowner stuff.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1986962 said:


> You might have a hernia. If so that's not good.


Going to get it checked out. Doesn't feel like it should


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;1986962 said:


> You might have a hernia. If so that's not good.


that was my second thought :salute:but as they say if your not sure go with the first one


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1986959 said:


> He's saying you tore your female body part.


I's that your grandstand on CL?


----------



## albhb3

jimslawnsnow;1986965 said:


> Going to get it checked out. Doesn't feel like it should


is there a puffy spot???


----------



## jimslawnsnow

albhb3;1986968 said:


> is there a puffy spot???


Not really, but feels firmer than normal. Also it doesn't hurt when I push on it, just when I let go


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Snowing here with sleet mixed in


----------



## albhb3

jimslawnsnow;1986969 said:


> Not really, but feels firmer than normal. Also it doesn't hurt when I push on it, just when I let go


good luck:waving:


----------



## Ranger620

Wild better figure out something quick or their going to be in trouble


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1986967 said:


> I's that your grandstand on CL?


Which one??? There's a couple....

But yes, mine is the one up in Stacy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That blob had better move through quick once it gets here, or I'm going to be scrambling.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1986978 said:


> That blob had better move through quick once it gets here, or I'm going to be scrambling.


I will come hang out up there.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1986963 said:


> Doesn't really make sense


He meant your female muscle... It was a joke...


----------



## qualitycut

Looks like the back end is sliding east


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Snow appears to be sleet and rain now


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1986978 said:


> That blob had better move through quick once it gets here, or I'm going to be scrambling.


looking likely to wrap.......and continue precipitating


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1986981 said:


> He meant your female muscle... It was a joke...


Hahaha. Some people got it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1986978 said:


> That blob had better move through quick once it gets here, or I'm going to be scrambling.


Maybe it will be all rain but it IS headed towards us. With yellows too!.  That ought to produce a little more precip, in whatever form, than anyone predicted.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1986976 said:


> Which one??? There's a couple....
> 
> But yes, mine is the one up in Stacy.


Yes the one in Stacy. Are their any other issues with it besides the throttle cable and needing new tires?

If anyone else has a decent mower 52"ish 20+ h.p. for a decent price let me know. I'm not looking for somthing that's near new price wise, just a decent machine for a decent price for a backup machine.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1986982 said:


> Looks like the back end is sliding east


I agree. The yellows are moving north, but the main area of moisture looks to be sliding east.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1986978 said:


> That blob had better move through quick once it gets here, or I'm going to be scrambling.


I will be too. Havent called anyone figured if we get an inch it should melt


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1986961 said:


> What do you need that for?


Depending what WAS in them sap collection.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1986978 said:


> That blob had better move through quick once it gets here, or I'm going to be scrambling.


Sqall and bow echoes.....hmm?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1986987 said:


> Yes the one in Stacy. Are their any other issues with it besides the throttle cable and needing new tires?


Fuel gauge is cloudy with moisture?? I haven't run it yet this spring, so not sure how the battery is if it is dead from over winter, but no, nothing major.

The deflector shield is a little chewed up. One thing I don't like about the big floppy deflectors, guys run them against something, fold it under, and it gets chewed on a little.

I think I have a shield around here I was going to put on.

It's just extra with the guys I'm going to run.

Even if I have to run another guy, I don't need the mower. Just trying to go Dave Ramsey, get rid of everything I don't NEED, get debt gone, roll those payments into others and get myself better financially so I don't go through what I did last fall.

Same reason I'm selling a couple of trailers now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1986986 said:


> Maybe it will be all rain but it IS headed towards us. With yellows too!.  That ought to produce a little more precip, in whatever form, than anyone predicted.


Might not be MORE precip, just BIGGER precip, big flakes or sleet that's giving a brighter return if they have their gain turned up a bit.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1986992 said:


> Fuel gauge is cloudy with moisture?? I haven't run it yet this spring, so not sure how the battery is if it is dead from over winter, but no, nothing major.
> 
> The deflector shield is a little chewed up. One thing I don't like about the big floppy deflectors, guys run them against something, fold it under, and it gets chewed on a little.
> 
> I think I have a shield around here I was going to put on.
> 
> It's just extra with the guys I'm going to run.
> 
> Even if I have to run another guy, I don't need the mower. Just trying to go Dave Ramsey, get rid of everything I don't NEED, get debt gone, roll those payments into others and get myself better financially so I don't go through what I did last fall.
> 
> Same reason I'm selling a couple of trailers now.


I still maybe interested in one


----------



## unit28

This. .......


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1986996 said:


> This. .......


And what is that?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1986994 said:


> I still maybe interested in one


$1800 for either one. I'll put pics up if anyone is interested.

Both need rear ramps redone. If I do it, I'm going to be firm on the price.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1986993 said:


> Might not be MORE precip, just BIGGER precip, big flakes or sleet that's giving a brighter return if they have their gain turned up a bit.


Eh
I would have said something way more technical.

My pr-(precipitation rate) is still .15


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1986999 said:


> $1800 for either one. I'll put pics up if anyone is interested.
> 
> *Both need rear ramps redone*. If I do it, I'm going to be firm on the price.


from a roll over or....


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1986997 said:


> And what is that?


Shows bow echo in sdak...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

albhb3;1987003 said:


> from a roll over or....


From guys not paying taking time to line up on the ribs and hitting the ramp full speed.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1987008 said:


> From guys not paying taking time to line up on the ribs and hitting the ramp full speed.


"That will just pound out" .........:laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1987009 said:


> "That will just pound out" .........:laughing:


Actually, it's not THAT bad and COULD be pounded back in place, and a couple of more ribs welded in.

I'm going to just get rid of the mesh and put heavier mesh in place.


----------



## unit28

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/wxstory.php?site=fsd


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

AMAZING watching the radar and the moisture TRYING to beat out the dry air to the NE.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1987012 said:


> AMAZING watching the radar and the moisture TRYING to beat out the dry air to the NE.


windy out in the daks .
60mph gusts


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1986999 said:


> $1800 for either one. I'll put pics up if anyone is interested.
> 
> Both need rear ramps redone. If I do it, I'm going to be firm on the price.


I was interested in one but not one of those


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1986999 said:


> $1800 for either one. I'll put pics up if anyone is interested.
> 
> Both need rear ramps redone. If I do it, I'm going to be firm on the price.


Were they 16' & 20'? Any with side ramps?


----------



## qualitycut

5 hot 5 carribian jerk and 5 mango Habenaro. Going to pay later.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1987016 said:


> 5 hot 5 carribian jerk and 5 mango Habenaro. Going to pay later.


Caribian jerk and Jammin jalapeno are my favorite


----------



## unit28

The lps coming down from ndak is occluded


----------



## TKLAWN

Greenery;1986987 said:


> Yes the one in Stacy. Are their any other issues with it besides the throttle cable and needing new tires?
> 
> If anyone else has a decent mower 52"ish 20+ h.p. for a decent price let me know. I'm not looking for somthing that's near new price wise, just a decent machine for a decent price for a backup machine.


Pm your number

I still have that 52 wright stander or a 52 exmark z that we really don't use.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Snowing in Carver. Small flakes.


----------



## Green Grass

My VRAC is .5


----------



## djagusch

jimslawnsnow;1987015 said:


> Were they 16' & 20'? Any with side ramps?


both have ramps the 16 foot has two foot sides the 20 ft has tube sides

the 16 foot is in a better shape


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1987019 said:


> Pm your number
> 
> I still have that 52 wright stander or a 52 exmark z that we really don't use.


Pm me the price on the 52 z if your thinking of selling might be looking


----------



## Greenery

TKLAWN;1987019 said:


> Pm your number
> 
> I still have that 52 wright stander or a 52 exmark z that we really don't use.


I think your stander was a 17 hp correct?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sprinkles in Shakopee.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1987029 said:


> Sprinkles in Shakopee.


Nothing here.


----------



## TKLAWN

Greenery;1987027 said:


> I think your stander was a 17 hp correct?


Yeah 17 kawi


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1987023 said:


> My VRAC is .5


I'm going with .9" on the grass.  .55 on Bituminous Surfaces.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Starting to accumulate on deck rail.


----------



## SSS Inc.

djagusch;1987024 said:


> both have ramps the 16 foot has two foot sides the 20 ft has tube sides
> 
> the 16 foot is in a better shape


Well aren't you the helpful salesman. Do you get a commission if Jim buys one? payup


----------



## djagusch

the doctor still says bust as of an hour ago


----------



## djagusch

SSS Inc.;1987036 said:


> Well aren't you the helpful salesman. Do you get a commission if Jim buys one? payup


I'm debating about buying one myself


----------



## Ranger620

Drakeslayer;1987035 said:


> Starting to accumulate on deck rail.


No no no no. I took a chance and didnt get any salt


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1987034 said:


> I'm going with .9" on the grass.  .55 on Bituminous Surfaces.


JY says 1-2


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1987039 said:


> No no no no. I took a chance and didnt get any salt


Wouldnt need it anyway


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sprinkles and flurries now.


----------



## CityGuy

Suprised it's still 0-0


----------



## Snow Captain

Going to Wild game Saturday. Not familiar with downtown. Want to grab a nice bite to eat beforehand. Been to Mancini's about 13-14 years ago. Any other suggestions, besides there?


----------



## SSS Inc.

That wasn't Dubnyk's fault.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak updated.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Snow Captain;1987046 said:


> Going to Wild game Saturday. Not familiar with downtown. Want to grab a nice bite to eat beforehand. Been to Mancini's about 13-14 years ago. Any other suggestions, besides there?


Mickeys diner. Their baked beans are fantastic. 

**I know thats not what you're looking for but I love that place.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light snow now.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1987041 said:


> Wouldnt need it anyway


With all my retail store I might. but I hope your right


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;1987043 said:


> Suprised it's still 0-0


Spoke to soon.


----------



## qualitycut

Snow Captain;1987046 said:


> Going to Wild game Saturday. Not familiar with downtown. Want to grab a nice bite to eat beforehand. Been to Mancini's about 13-14 years ago. Any other suggestions, besides there?


red cow or if you like italian louis above cassetas


----------



## Ranger620

Interesting read about peterson. I for one hope the vikings either stick to their guns and make him play. I dont think we would get didly for him on a trade.

http://deadspin.com/adrian-peterson...ource=deadspin_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow
After I hit summit I saw an f word in the title didnt think it was gonna post. Then I would have to teach you all how to get those words to show up:laughing:


----------



## TKLAWN

Snow Captain;1987046 said:


> Going to Wild game Saturday. Not familiar with downtown. Want to grab a nice bite to eat beforehand. Been to Mancini's about 13-14 years ago. Any other suggestions, besides there?


My favorite is Pazzaluna, St.paul grill is always good(but spendy).

Go to Alary's if your into scenery.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Both trailers have side rails, both have trimmer racks.

My 16' has 2' high removable sides that are mesh.

My 18' has etrack down the sides to tie down equipment.

I don't need all these trailers, again just selling this stuff to work on getting as much cash on hand for my building.


----------



## Doughboy12

Snow Captain;1987046 said:


> Going to Wild game Saturday. Not familiar with downtown. Want to grab a nice bite to eat beforehand. Been to Mancini's about 13-14 years ago. Any other suggestions, besides there?


LOUIS RISTORANTE & BAR
St. Paul Grill
Kinkads
Great Waters (not the same "class")
Downtowner Woodfire Grill


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1987057 said:


> Both trailers have side rails, both have trimmer racks.
> 
> My 16' has 2' high removable sides that are mesh.
> 
> My 18' has etrack down the sides to tie down equipment.
> 
> I don't need all these trailers, again just selling this stuff to work on getting as much cash on hand for my building.


You can put me on a payment plan and I'll build it for ya


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1987036 said:


> Well aren't you the helpful salesman. Do you get a commission if Jim buys one? payup


He's the one that said I should check with a while ago. He said he needs his trailers and a couple days later he offered them to quality. Of well. I may still get one. I gotta see on a few things first


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1987056 said:


> My favorite is Pazzaluna, St.paul grill is always good(but spendy).
> 
> Go to Alary's if your into scenery.


Forgot about those 2. Great places as well Pazzaluna has awesome rissoto


----------



## qualitycut

Jim or bano have any snow falling?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

TKLAWN;1987056 said:


> My favorite is Pazzaluna, St.paul grill is always good(but spendy).
> 
> Go to Alary's if your into scenery.


The wife's niece works at Alary's


----------



## albhb3

Ranger620;1987055 said:


> Interesting read about peterson. I for one hope the vikings either stick to their guns and make him play. I dont think we would get didly for him on a trade.
> 
> http://deadspin.com/adrian-peterson...ource=deadspin_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow
> After I hit summit I saw an f word in the title didnt think it was gonna post. Then I would have to teach you all how to get those words to show up:laughing:


well that was a fun read I hope he holds out the next 3 years and gets jack


----------



## CityGuy

Wild need to get something going here quick.


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;1987056 said:


> Go to Alary's if your into scenery.


This.......


----------



## SSS Inc.

_******_..........


----------



## TKLAWN

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1987063 said:


> The wife's niece works at Alary's


Pics.... Or I call BS.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1987072 said:


> Pics.... Or I call BS.


Haha.........


----------



## Doughboy12

Snowing here........


----------



## unit28

Spring weather

attm.....


----------



## qualitycut

Goallllllllllll


----------



## CityGuy

Goal..................


----------



## Ranger620

goallllllllllll


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal......


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1987076 said:


> Snowing here........


Lighy snow? Sticking at all?


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1987084 said:


> Lighy snow? Sticking at all?


I have flurries here


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1987084 said:


> Lighy snow? Sticking at all?


Light snow.....deck is almost covered and driveway is soaking wet.


----------



## CityGuy

Light snow. Roads are just wet.


----------



## ryde307

Light snow in chanhassen.
Bought a truck at the auction. Didn't really mean to but it was a fair deal. 
The mowers sold for 1500-2000. Missed it but could have bought a 2000ish Chevy 2500 with like new dxt plow for $5500.


----------



## NorthernProServ

100/th 62

Snowing good, roads wet.... attm


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1987090 said:


> Light snow in chanhassen.
> Bought a truck at the auction. Didn't really mean to but it was a fair deal.
> The mowers sold for 1500-2000. Missed it but could have bought a 2000ish Chevy 2500 with like new dxt plow for $5500.


What truck did you buy?


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1987090 said:


> Light snow in chanhassen.
> Bought a truck at the auction. Didn't really mean to but it was a fair deal.
> The mowers sold for 1500-2000. Missed it but could have bought a 2000ish Chevy 2500 with like new dxt plow for $5500.


Nice mowers? Or junk


----------



## Ranger620

ryde307;1987090 said:


> Light snow in chanhassen.
> Bought a truck at the auction. Didn't really mean to but it was a fair deal.
> The mowers sold for 1500-2000. Missed it but could have bought a 2000ish Chevy 2500 with like new dxt plow for $5500.


Saw that chevy and thought man I bet I could get that truck and plow for 5 grand. Take the plow off and sell the truck on cragslist for 1500. I should have went


----------



## CityGuy

Anyone know what the LT2 package is on a chevy? Tried googling it but can't seem to find what it includes.


----------



## CityGuy

Here we go to OT.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1987096 said:


> Anyone know what the LT2 package is on a chevy? Tried googling it but can't seem to find what it includes.


Everything but leather and sunroof.

Mine is lt2.


----------



## snowman55

LTZ? I believe that is fully optionwd


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1987062 said:


> Jim or bano have any snow falling?


No. Just rain/sleet mix. It's hurts


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1987099 said:


> Everything but leather and sunroof.
> 
> Mine is lt2.


So basically LTZ minus leather and roof?


----------



## Green Grass

snowman55;1987100 said:


> LTZ? I believe that is fully optionwd


Lt2 is one set down from the LTZ. I believe that they just call it LT now


----------



## ryde307

SnowGuy73;1987093 said:


> What truck did you buy?


Crew cab f350. It's not the prettiest but it's an 04 v10 with 102k miles. With crew cab and aluminum flatbed with fold down sides. We needed another sidewalk truck so it will work out. 3500 after taxes and fees.


----------



## CityGuy

snowman55;1987100 said:


> LTZ? I believe that is fully optionwd


LTZ is fully loaded. LT2 is something I have not seen before. Doing a build a chevy to price/see whats available and that's a package but no description of it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1987102 said:


> So basically LTZ minus leather and roof?


Ya, Ltz has rear DVD and stuff too.


----------



## qualitycut

Dubbbbbbbb


----------



## Ranger620

I have a feeling we will see a shootout


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1987103 said:


> Lt2 is one set down from the LTZ. I believe that they just call it LT now


I have an LT and that's lower than LT2 on the build site.


----------



## Ranger620

ryde307;1987105 said:


> Crew cab f350. It's not the prettiest but it's an 04 v10 with 102k miles. With crew cab and aluminum flatbed with fold down sides. We needed another sidewalk truck so it will work out. 3500 after taxes and fees.


Thats cheap I bet you could turn around and sell it for more


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1987105 said:


> Crew cab f350. It's not the prettiest but it's an 04 v10 with 102k miles. With crew cab and aluminum flatbed with fold down sides. We needed another sidewalk truck so it will work out. 3500 after taxes and fees.


Nice, I liked the box on that one.

Congrats!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1987109 said:


> Dubbbbbbbb


Heck yeah.


----------



## Ranger620

Snowing decent here now. Nothing sticking to the grass atm


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1987110 said:


> I have a feeling we will see a shootout


I do believe your right.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1987105 said:


> Crew cab f350. It's not the prettiest but it's an 04 v10 with 102k miles. With crew cab and aluminum flatbed with fold down sides. We needed another sidewalk truck so it will work out. 3500 after taxes and fees.


Ryde,

Do you mind posting the name on the flatbed? Or PM me?

Trying to get more leads on what bed to buy for when I get around to looking for a dump/flatbed.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1987118 said:


> I do believe your right.


Me too......


----------



## Doughboy12

Well holy cafe.......best OT I ever saw....minus all the uncalled penalties.


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;1987072 said:


> Pics.... Or I call BS.


That's just wrong... haha


----------



## CityGuy

Goal........................


----------



## SSS Inc.

Its good!!!!!!!


----------



## Bill1090

40* and broken clouds. I'm thinking all rain.


----------



## Ranger620

wow that went in he pushed it in


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;1987090 said:


> Light snow in chanhassen.
> Bought a truck at the auction. Didn't really mean to but it was a fair deal.
> The mowers sold for 1500-2000. Missed it but could have bought a 2000ish Chevy 2500 with like new dxt plow for $5500.


Nice! .......


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1987129 said:


> wow that went in he pushed it in


Still counts!


----------



## Doughboy12

Win.........


----------



## CityGuy

Wild win....................


----------



## qualitycut

Nice win.....


----------



## Ranger620

10 road games in a row. Impressive


----------



## Bill1090

http://www.universaltruckequipment.com/index.php

LwnMwr, these guys have a few different brands.


----------



## qualitycut

Dubnyk might be the biggest pick up in the nhl as far as a player who helped turn a season around. Unreal.

Im putting money on them for the cup in Vegas


----------



## cbservicesllc

Nice win for the Wild... That was a terrible last chance for NY on the Shootout


----------



## ryde307

Kenner its a Scott tafco box. Made down near Mankato I believe.


----------



## ryde307

Auto correct. That was supposed to say lwnmwr. http://www.tafcoequip.com/Default.asp?page=698


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;1987124 said:


> Well holy cafe.......best OT I ever saw....minus all the uncalled penalties.


I love games when the refs leave the whistles in the warming house.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1987138 said:


> Dubnyk might be the biggest pick up in the nhl as far as a player who helped turn a season around. Unreal.
> 
> Im putting money on them for the cup in Vegas


I would agree


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1987143 said:


> Auto correct. That was supposed to say lwnmwr. http://www.tafcoequip.com/Default.asp?page=698


Thanks sir!!


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone on here hydro seed?


----------



## Ranger620

Grass is turning white. Gravel driveway still just wet


----------



## Green Grass

Yuhas still says 1-2 tonight


----------



## SSS Inc.

Its snowing harder than the last storm. Not sticking though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

............................... never mind... not 4x4


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1987154 said:


> ............................... never mind... not 4x4


What would you do with it anyway????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm not sure this will be out of here by midnight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;1987155 said:


> What would you do with it anyway????


I was just going to compare it to the one that went in a local auction today.


----------



## Bill1090

Updated VRAC:

RAIN: .25"
Snow: .75"


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1987156 said:


> I'm not sure this will be out of here by midnight.


NWS has it out of here at 3 am and only .3 on the hourly


----------



## mnlefty

Just peeked out for the first time, about 1/2" on deck, has covered all the bare spots in yard and driveway is just starting to get a little slushy... oh and coming down hard at the moment.


----------



## Ranger620

Wifes out of town for 3 days. Wonder what kind of trouble I can get myself into? New truck maybe


----------



## SSS Inc.

mnlefty;1987160 said:


> Just peeked out for the first time, about 1/2" on deck, has covered all the bare spots in yard and driveway is just starting to get a little slushy... oh and coming down hard at the moment.


Well we are on the same page tonight. About 3/8" on my deck. Sidewalks are starting to turn.

***Never did have rain here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You guys in Richfield are under the heaviest amounts on the radar except down around Red Wing. Looks to lighten up a bit here in a bit.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1987163 said:


> You guys in Richfield are under the heaviest amounts on the radar except down around Red Wing. Looks to lighten up a bit here in a bit.


Lets get this straight. Only one of us lives in Richfield. 

But seriously its coming down hard. If it was 20º out I would be heading out soon.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It also looks to be picking up speed moving through

I'm still 39 degrees here.


----------



## Bill1090

It's falling apart over me. Love it!!


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1987161 said:


> Wifes out of town for 3 days. Wonder what kind of trouble I can get myself into? New truck maybe


New dump trailer


----------



## Ranger620

Looking at traffic cams I dont see any white roads anywhere around the cities


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1987166 said:


> It's falling apart over me. Love it!!


Yeah, it's 30-40 miles west of where they thought it would be.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1987168 said:


> Looking at traffic cams I dont see any white roads anywhere around the cities


That's what I was just going to post. Not even bridge decks turning yet.


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;1987167 said:


> New dump trailer


I think that may happen. Lano called me back and offered a load trail at a better price. I may swing over there and take a look at it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wait, is that Amy Hockertt on Fox 9 tonight? If it is, she looks HORRIBLE!!


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1987171 said:


> I think that may happen. Lano called me back and offered a load trail at a better price. I may swing over there and take a look at it


I am going to LA Crosse on Friday to pick mine up


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1987169 said:


> Yeah, it's 30-40 miles west of where they thought it would be.


Idiots. ...........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Good camera on Hwy 13 in the SE metro. Has a parking lot fairly visible as well. All just wet.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1987171 said:


> I think that may happen. Lano called me back and offered a load trail at a better price. I may swing over there and take a look at it


How much?.....


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1987175 said:


> Good camera on Hwy 13 in the SE metro. Has a parking lot fairly visible as well. All just wet.


I still set an alarm


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;1987173 said:


> I am going to LA Crosse on Friday to pick mine up


They were 6195 correct? 14' 14,000 lb


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yellows have disappeared. Dark greens are splitting around all my service area. Some moving a little to the west, some staying SE.

Whole thing is moving E/NE pretty quick now.


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1987178 said:


> They were 6195 correct? 14' 14,000 lb


Yes I am getting the 6250 with the rear jacks.


----------



## qualitycut

Sticking on the concrete in back that gets no sun


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1987176 said:


> How much?.....


Lano told me 6695 for same trailer green is getting

Edit: not sure about the jacks. I can make those if I need to and I have 2 skid trailers


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Johnathan Cho just did a live shot in Brooklyn Park, everything was just wet there. Maybe I need to go play some poker again and keep an eye on things.


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1987183 said:


> Lano told me 6695 for same trailer green is getting


Lano told me they could not move on the price of $7100


----------



## mnlefty

LwnmwrMan22;1987172 said:


> Wait, is that Amy Hockertt on Fox 9 tonight? If it is, she looks HORRIBLE!!


She looks like she aged 20 years since being on KARE 11.


----------



## Bill1090

55 Sunday 62 Monday. This has to be the last snow of the season.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1987184 said:


> Johnathan Cho just did a live shot in Brooklyn Park, everything was just wet there. Maybe I need to go play some poker again and keep an eye on things.


Go wait for the new club to open.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You can still clearly see the crosswalk at Hwy 13 / Silver Bell Road.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1987183 said:


> Lano told me 6695 for same trailer green is getting
> 
> Edit: not sure about the jacks. I can make those if I need to and I have 2 skid trailers


Geez i should have haggled a little bit.


----------



## Ranger620

mnlefty;1987186 said:


> She looks like she aged 20 years since being on KARE 11.


I think she is still on kare 11 just does special reporting for 9. I think??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

mnlefty;1987186 said:


> She looks like she aged 20 years since being on KARE 11.


Right... I was thinking "who is this old hag" then it dawned on me that she joined 9, and I couldn't believe it was her.

She's had a HARD 9 years (or whatever it was).


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;1987187 said:


> 55 Sunday 62 Monday. This has to be the last snow of the season.


Dont say that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Talked to the building inspector today.

Just under $1000 for the building permit for a $25,000 pole building. Another $55 if I'm going to put heat in.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Deck has snow, can still make out most screw holes


----------



## Green Grass

Ian Says less then a inch


----------



## SSS Inc.

It reminds me of Christmas. Only 9 shopping Months left! And the State Fair is only 5 months away.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1987194 said:


> Talked to the building inspector today.
> 
> Just under $1000 for the building permit for a $25,000 pole building. Another $55 if I'm going to put heat in.


That seems pricey.


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;1987185 said:


> Lano told me they could not move on the price of $7100


When I asked pricing and he quoted me 7100 I asked what the difference was. old him Id pay a little more to not drive to Lacrosse but that was to much of a difference. Also told him I dont used it every day like you landscapers so a little cheaper is better. He said he would check into it. Called me the other day and said they got one of the cheaper ones in so I may go look at it.



qualitycut;1987190 said:


> Geez i should have haggled a little bit.


I always haggle its kinda fun part of buying bigger purchases. I dont need the trailer and for 600 I may just go to lacrosse still.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You can see tire tracks on the road at 55 / Rockford.


----------



## Ranger620

Bill1090;1987198 said:


> That seems pricey.


Same building for me permit fee is $2800


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1987199 said:


> When I asked pricing and he quoted me 7100 I asked what the difference was. old him Id pay a little more to not drive to Lacrosse but that was to much of a difference. Also told him I dont used it every day like you landscapers so a little cheaper is better. He said he would check into it. Called me the other day and said they got one of the cheaper ones in so I may go look at it.
> 
> I always haggle its kinda fun part of buying bigger purchases. I dont need the trailer and for 600 I may just go to lacrosse still.


Wonder what he means by cheaper ones in. I think i paid 7 or 7100 cant remeber.


----------



## banonea

djagusch;1987038 said:


> I'm debating about buying one myself


If lwrmn sells both and people are looking i still got that 18' i posted earlier for sale...


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;1987201 said:


> Same building for me permit fee is $2800


Wow! That really seems up there!


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1987199 said:


> When I asked pricing and he quoted me 7100 I asked what the difference was. old him Id pay a little more to not drive to Lacrosse but that was to much of a difference. Also told him I dont used it every day like you landscapers so a little cheaper is better. He said he would check into it. Called me the other day and said they got one of the cheaper ones in so I may go look at it.
> 
> I always haggle its kinda fun part of buying bigger purchases. I dont need the trailer and for 600 I may just go to lacrosse still.


When I called they said 7100 I said I could go to LA Crosse for 6250 but I would rather purchase local and would pay extra but not 1000 extra. He said well that is the price.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1987062 said:


> Jim or bano have any snow falling?


I got around a inch here....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My building can look like whatever I want, as long as it's not Galvanized steel.

No wainscoting needed, no brick or stone.

Doesn't have to match the house if I don't want it to.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1987202 said:


> Wonder what he means by cheaper ones in. I think i paid 7 or 7100 cant remeber.


I'm not convinced there is a difference. I'm leaning towards lano only sells 10 trailers a year so they ask a higher price for the guy that stops in there and asks for the hole setup. Same thing would go if you went to the trailer place on hwy 10 (m&g) they sell kabota tractors and some mowers. I bet their tractors are more expensive than lano


----------



## Doughboy12

Deck has 1/2" 
Concrete has a coating. 
Blacktop has a glaze


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1987207 said:


> My building can look like whatever I want, as long as it's not Galvanized steel.
> 
> No wainscoting needed, no brick or stone.
> 
> Doesn't have to match the house if I don't want it to.


I will chip in 500 if the building is hot pink!


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1987208 said:


> I'm not convinced there is a difference. I'm leaning towards lano only sells 10 trailers a year so they ask a higher price for the guy that stops in there and asks for the hole setup. Same thing would go if you went to the trailer place on hwy 10 (m&g) they sell kabota tractors and some mowers. I bet their tractors are more expensive than lano


This is exactly it


----------



## Ranger620

Bill1090;1987204 said:


> Wow! That really seems up there!


Same permit in elk river is $150


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;1987205 said:


> When I called they said 7100 I said I could go to LA Crosse for 6250 but I would rather purchase local and would pay extra but not 1000 extra. He said well that is the price.


I said the exact same thing. I gave them my number told him I was most likley just gonna go to lacrosse. I wont use it very much so price is a big thing for me. He called me with the offer


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1987213 said:


> I said the exact same thing. I gave them my number told him I was most likley just gonna go to lacrosse. I wont use it very much so price is a big thing for me. He called me with the offer


He never asked for my info


----------



## Green Grass

Green Grass;1987214 said:


> He never asked for my info


Jim in LA Crosse has been great to work with over the phone and hands down has had great customer service so far.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Green Grass;1987210 said:


> I will chip in 500 if the building is hot pink!


I have $250 for green polka dots


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So I'm up to $750


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1987199 said:


> When I asked pricing and he quoted me 7100 I asked what the difference was. old him Id pay a little more to not drive to Lacrosse but that was to much of a difference. Also told him I dont used it every day like you landscapers so a little cheaper is better. He said he would check into it. Called me the other day and said they got one of the cheaper ones in so I may go look at it.
> 
> I always haggle its kinda fun part of buying bigger purchases. I dont need the trailer and for 600 I may just go to lacrosse still.


I'll be curious to hear your assessment between the 2...


----------



## banonea

Is there a auction this weekend?


----------



## SSS Inc.

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1987218 said:


> I have $250 for green polka dots


I know a house in South Minneapolis with all of these features you guys are asking for. We called the owner Crazy Mary when we were kids. The city allows it. There are stripes, dots, a cow, flags, whatever you can think of painted all over.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1987222 said:


> I know a house in South Minneapolis with all of these features you guys are asking for. We called the owner Crazy Mary when we were kids. The city allows it. There are stripes, dots, a cow, flags, whatever you can think of painted all over.


So it's your house


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1987220 said:


> I'll be curious to hear your assessment between the 2...


Its a flaw that I have. Ive missed some good deals because of all my research. Then again I've got some good deals too. I'm gonna wait for geen to get his hands on his then go look at lanos. Place in st. francis has pj's for 6695 may go look at them


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1987222 said:


> I know a house in South Minneapolis with all of these features you guys are asking for. We called the owner Crazy Mary when we were kids. The city allows it. There are stripes, dots, a cow, flags, whatever you can think of painted all over.


We have a pickup driving around the area that's been painted like that.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1987194 said:


> Talked to the building inspector today.
> 
> Just under $1000 for the building permit for a $25,000 pole building. Another $55 if I'm going to put heat in.


Build the shed and that is it, on the permit. When it is done, then do the rest off permit, thats what i am going to do....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I was already lectured for having a slab without pulling a permit.

I said I need a permit for a concrete slab? 

He said since it is going to be a floor for a pole barn, that it's the start of a pole barn.

I quickly said at the time it was NOT going to be a floor, just a slab to park my stuff. He then said I didn't need a permit.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Who's going to bed with no alarm??


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1987219 said:


> So I'm up to $750


$100 for a purple stripe all the way around. $50 for every cow


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1987229 said:


> I was already lectured for having a slab without pulling a permit.
> 
> I said I need a permit for a concrete slab?
> 
> He said since it is going to be a floor for a pole barn, that it's the start of a pole barn.
> 
> I quickly said at the time it was NOT going to be a floor, just a slab to park my stuff. He then said I didn't need a permit.


Did you ask about stick framing on the slab??


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1987230 said:


> Who's going to bed with no alarm??


If Ian is right I should


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1987230 said:


> Who's going to bed with no alarm??


Its still 36 out. Nothings going to happen.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1987230 said:


> Who's going to bed with no alarm??


This guy.......


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;1987232 said:


> Did you ask about stick framing on the slab??


Why couldn't you stick frame on a slab?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Live shot on ch5 fairview/36 grass is covered. Live shot from lake Elmo grass covered


----------



## Ranger620

Bill1090;1987237 said:


> Why couldn't you stick frame on a slab?


Need footings in mn.


----------



## Ranger620

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1987238 said:


> Live shot on ch5 fairview/36 grass is covered. Live shot from lake Elmo grass covered


Grass and landscape rock is covered here. Cant see the road dirt driveway still just wet


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1987232 said:


> Did you ask about stick framing on the slab??


I did. If the cement is deeper on the edges, that's fine.

Problem is, I don't know if it is.

I'm guessing it isn't since we've planned on doing a pole building all along.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Thanks to street view here is a pic. 5100 block of Penn Ave. S.

I don't see the cows or the flags in the pic but lots of colors. Look at the garage for stripes.  This is pretty mellow, she is constantly re-painting. "She" is very artsy. There is some debate if Mary is really Mary if you know what I mean.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Moisture shield is shrinking.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1987241 said:


> I did. If the cement is deeper on the edges, that's fine.
> 
> Problem is, I don't know if it is.
> 
> I'm guessing it isn't since we've planned on doing a pole building all along.


Couldn't you just trench around it and pour the "footing". Tie it in with rebar. Its just a floating slab like a big garage would have.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Almost 3/4" on the deck. 0" in the street.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1987241 said:


> I did. If the cement is deeper on the edges, that's fine.
> 
> Problem is, I don't know if it is.
> 
> I'm guessing it isn't since we've planned on doing a pole building all along.


I know your kind leaning towards the pole building for the cheaper upfront costs but if in any way I could change your mind I would go stick frame any day, you get a much better finished project


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SSS Inc.;1987242 said:


> Thanks to street view here is a pic. 5100 block of Penn Ave. S.
> 
> I don't see the cows or the flags in the pic but lots of colors. Look at the garage for stripes.  This is pretty mellow, she is constantly re-painting. "She" is very artsy. There is some debate if Mary is really Mary if you know what I mean.


It's amazing what one letter can do Mary was Mark?


----------



## Ranger620

Bell just said international falls was 51 degrees today


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Not sure how it's better.

My buddy just finished the inside of his pole barn. He didn't frame in walls, just ran 2x4 with 24" on center crossways between his poles, ran the insulation and vapor between them, then tin over the inside.

Looks great.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1987244 said:


> Couldn't you just trench around it and pour the "footing". Tie it in with rebar. Its just a floating slab like a big garage would have.


Yeah, I can.

I'll get financing in order, then call around and figure out what I need to do.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Some more green and yellow coming for you "Richfield" people


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1987251 said:


> Yeah, I can.
> 
> I'll get financing in order, then call around and figure out what I need to do.


Just think of the talent and equipment on here and think how fast the building could be built. Not saying I have talent but I do have equipment


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Looks like about an inch here on drives. Hope this crap quits soon


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yeah, but it'll be done when most here will be busy.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1987255 said:


> Looks like about an inch here on drives. Hope this crap quits soon


Ahhhh let it melt


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

I was really hoping for a salt run tonight


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1987250 said:


> Not sure how it's better.
> 
> My buddy just finished the inside of his pole barn. He didn't frame in walls, just ran 2x4 with 24" on center crossways between his poles, ran the insulation and vapor between them, then tin over the inside.
> 
> Looks great.


Not to tell you what to do, but I wouldn't tin on the inside. A buddy had a shop with tin inside and it was LOUD! we ended up putting 3/8 plywood over it to quiet it down.


----------



## Ranger620

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1987258 said:


> I was really hoping for a salt run tonight


Not me I only have a scoop left


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1987256 said:


> Yeah, but it'll be done when most here will be busy.


Crappy planning on your part, half of us would have probably paid you to get out of the house for the last month


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1987252 said:


> Some more green and yellow coming for you "Richfield" people


Its still not sticking in the street. Hard to believe with how fast its coming down.

***I believe this is all she wrote for the winter. See you guys next year. :waving: Its been kind of fun I guess.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Ranger620;1987261 said:


> Not me I only have a scoop left


I sitting on about 40ton


----------



## qualitycut

Snows going to be gone in a couple hours


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1987260 said:


> Not to tell you what to do, but I wouldn't tin on the inside. A buddy had a shop with tin inside and it was LOUD! we ended up putting 3/8 plywood over it to quiet it down.


My buddies is all tin. We work in there fairly often, I don't really notice anything.

But even with plywood, you can nail that up the same as tin.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1987265 said:


> Snows going to be gone in a couple hours


Yeah, it's all but done falling.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1987263 said:


> Its still not sticking in the street. Hard to believe with how fast its coming down.
> 
> ***I believe this is all she wrote for the winter. See you guys next year. :waving: Its been kind of fun I guess.


I was thinking the same, was looking back how uneventful it was with Lwnmwr not having to plow much this winter.


----------



## Ranger620

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1987264 said:


> I sitting on about 40ton


Well you got a good jump on next year


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1987258 said:


> I was really hoping for a salt run tonight


I guess I'll have to go out in the driveway and do the slip test... we're right at freezing now


----------



## Bill1090

Light snow now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1987269 said:


> I was thinking the same, was looking back how uneventful it was with Lwnmwr not having to plow much this winter.


Whatever..........


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1987266 said:


> My buddies is all tin. We work in there fairly often, I don't really notice anything.
> 
> But even with plywood, you can nail that up the same as tin.


Absolutely. This was also a smaller shop (28x30 maybe?) So that may have made a difference.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Ranger620;1987270 said:


> Well you got a good jump on next year


Right, I'm sure there will be a "shortage" again


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1987242 said:


> Thanks to street view here is a pic. 5100 block of Penn Ave. S.
> 
> I don't see the cows or the flags in the pic but lots of colors. Look at the garage for stripes.  This is pretty mellow, she is constantly re-painting. "She" is very artsy. There is some debate if Mary is really Mary if you know what I mean.


I thought of that house when you first mentioned it. Used to drive by it on occasion....:waving:


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

cbservicesllc;1987271 said:


> I guess I'll have to go out in the driveway and do the slip test... we're right at freezing now


Wonder what the ground temp got up to today


----------



## Ranger620

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1987275 said:


> Right, I'm sure there will be a "shortage" again


That brings up the question about the ports. Are they still on strike? That will play a big roll. They must have settled. Now I gota go look

Edit: looks like Feb. 21st they reached a deal on the west coast


----------



## ryde307

Just checked a few places. Still snowing and things are starting to turn white. Mostly melted but a little slush. We are salting. Rather be ahead of it if it freezes at all by morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have 2 bags of salt. I'll have to wait for Menards to open if I need salt.


----------



## ryde307

We just tinned the inside of our shop. Easy to clean and haven't had noise issues for what it's worth.


----------



## Ranger620

Looking at radar it should be out of the west metro in an hour


----------



## Bill1090

Cameras look like it's sticking to the roads a bit.


----------



## Doughboy12

Only a slight stripe down the middle. At this time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1987285 said:


> Cameras look like it's sticking to the roads a bit.


Especially camera C826!!! HOLY COW!!!


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1987287 said:


> Especially camera C826!!! HOLY COW!!!


I had to go click all the different ones to find it. Really coming down


----------



## banonea

ryde307;1987280 said:


> Just checked a few places. Still snowing and things are starting to turn white. Mostly melted but a little slush. We are salting. Rather be ahead of it if it freezes at all by morning.


think that is what we will be doing aa well
Snowing good here but everything is black


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1987289 said:


> I had to go click all the different ones to find it. Really coming down


Traffic wasn't even moving when I checked it. I wonder what's going on there???


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1987287 said:


> Especially camera C826!!! HOLY COW!!!


Where is that at?


----------



## Drakeslayer

ryde307;1987280 said:


> just checked a few places. Still snowing and things are starting to turn white. Mostly melted but a little slush. We are salting. Rather be ahead of it if it freezes at all by morning.


x2..........


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone have a contact for someone who sells health insurance. Went without it last year, was trying to sign up a couple weeks ago and cabt sign up because i missed open enrollment, wtf is that?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

backfilling slightly


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1987295 said:


> Anyone have a contact for someone who sells health insurance. Went without it last year, was trying to sign up a couple weeks ago and cabt sign up because i missed open enrollment, wtf is that?


You don't listen to radio or watch the news???


----------



## banonea

How would tou like to use this at -20....


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1987295 said:


> Anyone have a contact for someone who sells health insurance. Went without it last year, was trying to sign up a couple weeks ago and cabt sign up because i missed open enrollment, wtf is that?


If you dont need it I would guess its cheaper to pay the penalty. It was last year any way


----------



## Ranger620

banonea;1987298 said:


> How would tou like to use this at -20....


Even got collector platesThumbs Up


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;1987298 said:


> How would tou like to use this at -20....


Buy a new toy?


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;1987299 said:


> If you dont need it I would guess its cheaper to pay the penalty. It was last year any way


I found out the penalty is based off your income so be careful. I paied $190.00 for the penalty


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1987297 said:


> You don't listen to radio or watch the news???


No radio xm only and occasionally the weather. I cant believe they won't let you get insurance if you miss a deadline what a fricken joke.


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;1987280 said:


> Just checked a few places. Still snowing and things are starting to turn white. Mostly melted but a little slush. We are salting. Rather be ahead of it if it freezes at all by morning.


Kinda what I was thinking...


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1987302 said:


> I found out the penalty is based off your income so be careful. I paied $190.00 for the penalty


Yea 95.00 or 1 percent of income whatever is more. Next year its 325 or 2 percent and i guess i missed the deadline already. Absolutely a joke.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1987278 said:


> Wonder what the ground temp got up to today


Pavement was around 57 before noon... then down around 48 at 5pm


----------



## Ranger620

banonea;1987302 said:


> I found out the penalty is based off your income so be careful. I paied $190.00 for the penalty


$190 is cheaper than any health ins your going to get you would be lucky to find it at 190 per month


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1987307 said:


> $190 is cheaper than any health ins your going to get you would be lucky to find it at 190 per month


Problem is i shouldn't not have it. Even if i can find a cheap policy high deductible incase something bad happens.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1987305 said:


> Yea 95.00 or 1 percent of income whatever is more. Next year its 325 or 2 percent and i guess i missed the deadline already. Absolutely a joke.


Let the government get involved and it screws everything


----------



## Bill1090

1" on the grass now.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1987308 said:


> Problem is i shouldn't not have it. Even if i can find a cheap policy high deductible incase something bad happens.


Ya its a good idea to have it. When I first started I didnt have any for years but never went to the doctor and if I did I just paid the bill. Never had anything major though


----------



## qualitycut

No accumulation on the surfaces south facing.


----------



## Ranger620

Ronda rousey is on tonight showThumbs Up


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

7/8" on the deck. Zero on the street


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1987308 said:


> Problem is i shouldn't not have it. Even if i can find a cheap policy high deductible incase something bad happens.


That is what I have, $91.00 per month, 5k deductible.

Cheapest I could find, I never really go in so I did not want a high monthly premium.


----------



## ryde307

Ranger620;1987299 said:


> If you dont need it I would guess its cheaper to pay the penalty. It was last year any way


The problem is you never need it until yot do and then it's to late.
Quality I have someone and will connect you tomorrow.


----------



## Ranger620

ryde307;1987317 said:


> The problem is you never need it until yot do and then it's to late.
> Quality I have someone and will connect you tomorrow.


This is true.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1987317 said:


> The problem is you never need it until yot do and then it's to late.
> Quality I have someone and will connect you tomorrow.


Yea good way to go bankrupt. Sounds good i appreciate it.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1987305 said:


> Yea 95.00 or 1 percent of income whatever is more. Next year its 325 or 2 percent and i guess i missed the deadline already. Absolutely a joke.


You should be able to sign up later this year and it counts for the year. I did learn, my CPA asked if i had it and i said we signed up in November, but didn'tkick in till January. She said ok, but next time dont say that. They dont ask for proof. If you get a audit and don't have it, you pay penalty and interest..... just a FYI


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1987321 said:


> You should be able to sign up later this year and it counts for the year. I did learn, my CPA asked if i had it and i said we signed up in November, but didn'tkick in till January. She said ok, but next time dont say that. They dont ask for proof. If you get a audit and don't have it, you pay penalty and interest..... just a FYI


I told my tax lady i didnt have it.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Everyone sleeping? Right at an inch on the deck nothing on the street. Hardly snowing now


----------



## Ranger620

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1987323 said:


> Everyone sleeping?


Sure got quiet in here


----------



## NorthernProServ

Ranger620;1987324 said:


> Sure got quiet in here


Flakes got huge here, driveway is coated and slushy, faces south west too


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

NorthernProServ;1987325 said:


> Flakes got huge here, driveway is coated and slushy, faces south west too


Booooooooooooo


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Motivation to go out is diminishing


----------



## NorthernProServ




----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

NorthernProServ;1987328 said:


>


Seeing if it's slippery?


----------



## NorthernProServ

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1987329 said:


> Seeing if it's slippery?




it is in spots


----------



## Green Grass

Everything is wet here. Just ran a fire call and the streets, roads and driveways where all wet.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I went to bed way to early. Wide awake now


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1987226 said:


> We have a pickup driving around the area that's been painted like that.


we have a car with over 1000 smiley face stickers on it......


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;1987301 said:


> Buy a new toy?


Not a chance. I like a challenge but not that big.....payuppayup


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;1987324 said:


> Sure got quiet in here


we just finished shaking salt. around 1.5" here and melting fast......


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1987263 said:


> Its still not sticking in the street. Hard to believe with how fast its coming down.
> 
> ***I believe this is all she wrote for the winter. See you guys next year. :waving: Its been kind of fun I guess.


I said we were done couple pages back.....:waving:


----------



## SnowGuy73

32° breeze clouds.


----------



## unit28

U lucky....
the occluded LPS I saw in N Dak yesterday is staying in N. Mn


----------



## CityGuy

32° Light fog


----------



## CityGuy

32° breezy light fog


----------



## CityGuy

Grass is white, pavement is wet.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1987298 said:


> How would tou like to use this at -20....


Looks cold even with the heat cranked.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1987334 said:


> Everything is wet here. Just ran a fire call and the streets, roads and driveways where all wet.


Anything good?


----------



## CityGuy

I do believe winter is now over. That was our last who ra for this season.


----------



## unit28

Going to. Hsp.......again


----------



## unit28

Spring weather. ..attm
Snow dlth
Sprinkles mnk

CLASSIC SPRING FLOW PATTERN IS SETTING UP ACROSS THE U.S. CONUS OVER THE NEXT 7-10 DAYS. THE LONG WAVE PATTERN IS HIGHLY AMPLIFIED THROUGH THE EXTENDED...WHICH MEANS THE UPPER MISSISSIPPI RIVER VALLEY WILL SEE A COUPLE DECENT TEMPERATURE SWINGS OVER THE NEXT WEEK AS THE RIDGE/TROUGH PATTERN TRANSLATES EAST.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1987366 said:


> Anything good?


Yeah canceled in route at 2 am


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1987375 said:


> Yeah canceled in route at 2 am


That sucks.


----------



## Bill1090

Right around 1.5" here. I'm letting it melt.


----------



## unit28

Last one....

http://rammb.cira.colostate.edu/ram...s-west_goes-east/geir304&width=640&height=480

#imout


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1987308 said:


> Problem is i shouldn't not have it. Even if i can find a cheap policy high deductible incase something bad happens.


Exactly....


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;1987386 said:


> Exactly....


Couple weeks ago hsp visit was 22k

can't wait to see what today's cost is

If we get out better by removing a kidney today
so be it

Not sure what action will be taken yet......attm


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1987328 said:


>


That's how mine looked... fell asleep... woke up in a cold sweat at 6AM... ran outside to wet, non-slippery pavement... Kinda glad we didn't lay salt I guess...


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1987377 said:


> That sucks.


No it doesn't! Get to go back to bed! Errr maybe snofarmer would want them to shovel hydrants first... :laughing:


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1987389 said:


> Couple weeks ago hsp visit was 22k
> 
> can't wait to see what today's cost is
> 
> If we get out better by removing a kidney today
> so be it
> 
> Not sure what action will be taken yet......attm


Yikes, hope everything goes okay!


----------



## djagusch

unit28;1987389 said:


> Couple weeks ago hsp visit was 22k
> 
> can't wait to see what today's cost is
> 
> If we get out better by removing a kidney today
> so be it
> 
> Not sure what action will be taken yet......attm


Good luck, hope it works out for the best.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1987345 said:


> I said we were done couple pages back.....:waving:


Well congrats! You win! I know thats important to you for some reason. You also had everyone believing they would be doing lawn work in mid march. Although you didn't say that exactly. Congrats on that as well. A couple guys were working before it SNOWED two times.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1987397 said:


> Well congrats! You win! I know thats important to you for some reason. You also had everyone believing they would be doing lawn work in mid march. Although you didn't say that exactly. Congrats on that as well. A couple guys were working before it SNOWED two times.....


FWIW, my guys are coming in at 10. We will be working the rest of the week.


----------



## Bill1090

unit28;1987389 said:


> Couple weeks ago hsp visit was 22k
> 
> can't wait to see what today's cost is
> 
> If we get out better by removing a kidney today
> so be it
> 
> Not sure what action will be taken yet......attm


Hope it goes well.


----------



## Bill1090

32* and haze.


----------



## Bill1090

Looks like I can go back to cleanups either Friday or Monday.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1987397 said:


> Well congrats! You win! I know thats important to you for some reason. You also had everyone believing they would be doing lawn work in mid march. Although you didn't say that exactly. Congrats on that as well. A couple guys were working before it SNOWED two times.....


I quote myself here. ...gran apps in March?

Other than that I was kidding this morning with your post

Heck 
dare I say a few people said winter is over a couple pages back as well

Sincerely hope your day is well blessed


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I see the city of Plymouth is looking to hire a "babysitting instructor".

Certainly something government should be involved in.


----------



## CityGuy

34° cloudy very windy


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1987392 said:


> No it doesn't! Get to go back to bed! Errr maybe snofarmer would want them to shovel hydrants first... :laughing:


Ha..........


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;1987389 said:


> Couple weeks ago hsp visit was 22k
> 
> can't wait to see what today's cost is
> 
> If we get out better by removing a kidney today
> so be it
> 
> Not sure what action will be taken yet......attm


Hoping for the best


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

cbservicesllc;1987390 said:


> That's how mine looked... fell asleep... woke up in a cold sweat at 6AM... ran outside to wet, non-slippery pavement... Kinda glad we didn't lay salt I guess...


Heck of a way to wake up, don't you love getting the OH CAFE feeling. I stayed up until 12:30ish and the temp was rising (tenths) set alarm for 3 to check. At 3 it was 34.4 here. Just woke up


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1987412 said:


> I see the city of Plymouth is looking to hire a "babysitting instructor".
> 
> Certainly something government should be involved in.


My opinion is the government shouldn't be teaching anything. They are so f'ed up to begin with, we don't need anyone else to be f'ed up.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Funny, NWS has me at 80% cloudy. The sun is out and warming up quickly. I am 1 degree away from the forcasted high and it's not even 9. They show me with my occurring around 4-5 pm


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;1987424 said:


> Funny, NWS has me at 80% cloudy. The sun is out and warming up quickly. I am 1 degree away from the forcasted high and it's not even 9. They show me with my occurring around 4-5 pm


frz drizzle Duluth attm


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

unit28;1987389 said:


> Couple weeks ago hsp visit was 22k
> 
> can't wait to see what today's cost is
> 
> If we get out better by removing a kidney today
> so be it
> 
> Not sure what action will be taken yet......attm


Best of luck, I you need anything say something. Go let the dog out or something


----------



## qualitycut

Low of 18 tomorrow.


----------



## qualitycut

Working on some landscape bids and im feeling like im way to high on my prices for some reason.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1987437 said:


> Working on some landscape bids and im feeling like im way to high on my prices for some reason.


You're not. Don't fall into that trap.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1987437 said:


> Working on some landscape bids and im feeling like im way to high on my prices for some reason.


Better than too low.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1987437 said:


> Working on some landscape bids and im feeling like im way to high on my prices for some reason.


Add health care etc to projected budget


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1987449 said:


> You're not. Don't fall into that trap.


I know i hate that.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1987451 said:


> Better than too low.


This too......... like that sod job last year. Oops


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1987298 said:


> How would tou like to use this at -20....


Someone is in need of a cutting edge....and a new ragtop.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1987392 said:


> No it doesn't! Get to go back to bed! Errr maybe snofarmer would want them to shovel hydrants first... :laughing:


Don't worry they are all clear.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1987437 said:


> Working on some landscape bids and im feeling like im way to high on my prices for some reason.


It's all just a mind trick


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1987423 said:


> My opinion is the government shouldn't be teaching anything. They are so f'ed up to begin with, we don't need anyone else to be f'ed up.


Usually City Community Ed departments offer Babysitter Training classes where the material and curriculum comes direct from the American Red Cross... Usually these Babysitter Instructors are trained and teach the Red Cross material... These jobs are really meant for the college aged kids that want to work part time and teach younger kids an established curriculum... I see absolutely nothing wrong with teaching some 12 year olds CPR...


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1987420 said:


> Heck of a way to wake up, don't you love getting the OH CAFE feeling. I stayed up until 12:30ish and the temp was rising (tenths) set alarm for 3 to check. At 3 it was 34.4 here. Just woke up


Yes, I hate it! Only happened a couple times this winter thankfully!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1987475 said:


> Usually City Community Ed departments offer Babysitter Training classes where the material and curriculum comes direct from the American Red Cross... Usually these Babysitter Instructors are trained and teach the Red Cross material... These jobs are really meant for the college aged kids that want to work part time and teach younger kids an established curriculum... I see absolutely nothing wrong with teaching some 12 year olds CPR...


It has nothing to do with teaching them, it's how and who teaches them. Sorry, I'm a little pissed at the government and thier policies


----------



## CityGuy

35° cloudy, 20mph wind


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1987481 said:


> 35° cloudy, 20mph wind


Feels a heck of a lot colder


----------



## ryde307

Anyone going to jdl for lunch?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1987487 said:


> Anyone going to jdl for lunch?


We're at Wendy's.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1987455 said:


> This too......... like that sod job last year. Oops


Haha.

It happens!


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1987483 said:


> Feels a heck of a lot colder


The gusty winds suck.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1987495 said:


> The gusty winds suck.


Would be ok with it of the snow was gone, would dry the ground up a bit. This snows going to stick around till Friday at this rate


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1987502 said:


> Would be ok with it of the snow was gone, would dry the ground up a bit. This snows going to stick around till Friday at this rate


Snow down here won't be gone til Monday or Tuesday


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1987502 said:


> Would be ok with it of the snow was gone, would dry the ground up a bit. This snows going to stick around till Friday at this rate


Not cutting trees. The wind sucks.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

All our grass is bare again. When we left this morning everything was white.

Only place there is any snow now (not much) is in the taller grasses where it's elevated off the ground slightly.


----------



## qualitycut

Feel like taking a nap


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1987511 said:


> All our grass is bare again. When we left this morning everything was white.
> 
> Only place there is any snow now (not much) is in the taller grasses where it's elevated off the ground slightly.


What are you guys doing?


----------



## qualitycut

That wisconsin trooper that was killed was only 21 wow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1987513 said:


> What are you guys doing?


Got authorization to tear down the remaining vines in the courtyard where we were removing vines last year.

Getting it done before the painters and siders set up shop again.


----------



## Bill1090

Overdrive light is flashing in the truck and it's shifting hard. Off to the tranny shop I go.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1987502 said:


> Would be ok with it of the snow was gone, would dry the ground up a bit. This snows going to stick around till Friday at this rate


Were saturated through the atmospheric levels
This is why I said on our last rain day
even with full sun it wouldn't matter
because of higher rh...er humidity
would be here for awhile.


----------



## unit28

Bill1090;1987517 said:


> Overdrive light is flashing in the truck and it's shifting hard. Off to the tranny shop I go.


Try manual shifting from 1st to drive bypass 2nd

This is how I limped my 01 back home
Bought a new transmission from Johns 800 bucks


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1987514 said:


> That wisconsin trooper that was killed was only 21 wow


What? Missed something.


----------



## CityGuy

36° cloudy very windy.


----------



## NorthernProServ

NWS at .7" for Friday night


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1987437 said:


> Working on some landscape bids and im feeling like im way to high on my prices for some reason.


add another 5% and you will still get the job


----------



## unit28

24 hrs ago..


----------



## Bill1090

40* cloudy and windy.


----------



## Bill1090

unit28;1987523 said:


> Try manual shifting from 1st to drive bypass 2nd
> 
> This is how I limped my 01 back home
> Bought a new transmission from Johns 800 bucks


Got it hooked to the computer now. We'll see what that has to say.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1987525 said:


> What? Missed something.


This is the story.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1987514 said:


> That wisconsin trooper that was killed was only 21 wow


3 months on the job.


----------



## Advantage

Drakeslayer;1987533 said:


> add another 5% and you will still get the job


I just received an email back from a small association that said my bid was 4-5 times what they paid last year! Wow. What a waste of time.


----------



## qualitycut

Advantage;1987555 said:


> I just received an email back from a small association that said my bid was 4-5 times what they paid last year! Wow. What a waste of time.


I hate the first few bids of the season, seems like some people are just bidding low to get some jobs on the books.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Advantage;1987555 said:


> I just received an email back from a small association that said my bid was 4-5 times what they paid last year! Wow. What a waste of time.


That's why I have quit with the lawn crap for the most part.


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1987548 said:


> This is the story.


Damn. Missed that on the news.


----------



## unit28

TG was out with a spray rig **** rapids today




I knew it was coming


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

unit28;1987563 said:


> TG was out with a spray rig **** rapids today
> 
> I knew it was coming


You at Mercy?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Advantage;1987555 said:


> I just received an email back from a small association that said my bid was 4-5 times what they paid last year! Wow. What a waste of time.


Don't you love that? You give them a fair price just to have that. Had a good one two years ago for the city of Roseville. I was one of five bids for a park project. 
5. Me $104k
4. $99k
3. $67k
2. $41k
1. $36k

Just the drain trough system that was spec'd was $27k. Not to mention the pavers, grading, trees, turf, watering for the season and a 3 year warranty on the trees and turf in a park without irrigation


----------



## Polarismalibu

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1987566 said:


> Don't you love that? You give them a fair price just to have that. Had a good one two years ago for the city of Roseville. I was one of five bids for a park project.
> 5. Me $104k
> 4. $99k
> 3. $67k
> 2. $41k
> 1. $36k
> 
> Just the drain trough system that was spec'd was $27k. Not to mention the pavers, grading, trees, turf, watering for the season and a 3 year warranty on the trees and turf in a park without irrigation


Wow that's quite the spread on numbers. Landscaping usually isn't to bad on being under cut. Maybe on Municipality work it happens more.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Polarismalibu;1987567 said:


> Wow that's quite the spread on numbers. Landscaping usually isn't to bad on being under cut. Maybe on Municipality work it happens more.


In reality #4 should have gotten the job. Guessing #3 was right in the ball park but didn't see or get the revision with the drain system. #1,2 I have no idea. If I said who #1 was it might make sense. They aren't a Rural company


----------



## unit28

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1987564 said:


> You at Mercy?


Was
Just got back home with no complications attm
Have to go back again in 2 weeks
In between times hopefully no infection sets up

Thanks yall for the support


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Not a lick of snow left here


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;1987533 said:


> add another 5% and you will still get the job


HA! I like your style! :salute:


----------



## Polarismalibu

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1987568 said:


> In reality #4 should have gotten the job. Guessing #3 was right in the ball park but didn't see or get the revision with the drain system. #1,2 I have no idea. If I said who #1 was it might make sense. They aren't a Rural company


It's ways nice when they tell you who else bid the work so cheap.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1987563 said:


> TG was out with a spray rig **** rapids today
> 
> I knew it was coming


They were running around here since Sunday.

I almost want to take a pic and turn them in.


----------



## Polarismalibu

unit28;1987569 said:


> Was
> Just got back home with no complications attm
> Have to go back again in 2 weeks
> In between times hopefully no infection sets up
> 
> Thanks yall for the support


Good to hear everything went well!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1987550 said:


> 3 months on the job.


How sad.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1987573 said:


> They were running around here since Sunday.
> 
> I almost want to take a pic and turn them in.


Hey you gotta start early in order to rip people off with 7 apps...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Advantage;1987555 said:


> I just received an email back from a small association that said my bid was 4-5 times what they paid last year! Wow. What a waste of time.


Wow!!! I got a call back on one yesterday that said the guy was doing a 42 unit for $22/unit... What a joke... Mow and Snow... Has irrigation, but no irrigation service in the contract...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1987579 said:


> Hey you gotta start early in order to rip people off with 7 apps...


That's what I always say too. You have to apply at 1/2-2/3 rate in order to hit 7 apps.


----------



## CityGuy

36° cloudy 
Feels like 23°
Windy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1987581 said:


> Wow!!! I got a call back on one yesterday that said the guy was doing a 42 unit for $22/unit... What a joke... Mow and Snow... Has irrigation, but no irrigation service in the contract...


That's what you get for trying to bid my properties.


----------



## Bill1090

Range sensor was all. Napa will have one for me tomorrow am. #winning


----------



## Bill1090

39 
Cloudy and windy.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1987584 said:


> That's what you get for trying to bid my properties.


Ha.... nice try... Thumbs Up


----------



## unit28

Bill1090;1987588 said:


> Range sensor was all. Napa will have one for me tomorrow am. #winning


Good............


----------



## Advantage

LwnmwrMan22;1987575 said:


>


That pic made me laugh. It'd be perfect for the lawn maintenance section on your new website...


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1987573 said:


> They were running around here since Sunday.
> 
> I almost want to take a pic and turn them in.


Turn them in for what?


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1987575 said:


>


If you pan down would we see that the ladder is in your little orange tractor's bucket too? 
Looks like the 4th floor...:laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1987599 said:


> Turn them in for what?


Being unethical?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1987575 said:


>


Last fall we figured out on the brick, the easiest and fastest way to clear every speck of vine was to use a string trimmer off of brick.

You can do 100 sq ft in about 3 minutes. If you pull it down by hand, the main vines come down, but it leaves little pieces where the vine has the little feet stuck to the wall.

You can spend an hour plucking each little piece by hand.


----------



## Polarismalibu

So now they want to build a soccer stadium downtown


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;1987608 said:


> So now they want to build a soccer stadium downtown


C'mon, I can't see soccer ever making a comeback. I guess I don't really care as long as taxpayers aren't paying for it.


----------



## Bill1090

Greenery;1987609 said:


> C'mon, I can't see soccer ever making a comeback. I guess I don't really care as long as taxpayers aren't paying for it.


Now how else do you expect them to pay for a pointless stadium?


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1987575 said:


>


What's that white stuff?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Greenery;1987609 said:


> C'mon, I can't see soccer ever making a comeback. I guess I don't really care as long as taxpayers aren't paying for it.


it will with all the Hispanics around


----------



## albhb3

Bill1090;1987610 said:


> Now how else do you expect them to pay for a pointless stadium?


etabs 

doesn't surprise me the wiffy wilfs want your money


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1987611 said:


> What's that white stuff?


No idea. How's that answer?


----------



## waterboy

Greenery;1987609 said:


> C'mon, I can't see soccer ever making a comeback. I guess I don't really care as long as taxpayers aren't paying for it.


Hennepin County tax payers will be stuck with the bill. It's being tied in with "excessive funds generated" from Target Field


----------



## albhb3

waterboy;1987619 said:


> Hennepin County tax payers will be stuck with the bill. It's being tied in with "excessive funds generated" from Target Field


WHAT that's stadums empty after the first 2 months of the season :laughing:
talk about timberwolves ticket pricing


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

waterboy;1987619 said:


> Hennepin County tax payers will be stuck with the bill. It's being tied in with "excessive funds generated" from Target Field


There should never be "extra" money when tax payers were paying for it. They should be relieved of the extra tax burden sooner and the loan should be payed off early which SHOULD save tax payers money


----------



## Advantage

Bill1090;1987611 said:


> What's that white stuff?


Efflorescence I would imagine


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1987615 said:


> No idea. How's that answer?


Calcium. ....


----------



## albhb3

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1987622 said:


> There should never be "extra" money when tax payers were paying for it. They should be relieved of the extra tax burden sooner and the loan should be payed off early which SHOULD save tax payers money


GET THAT KINDA LOGIC OUTTA HERE:realmad:


----------



## Polarismalibu

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1987622 said:


> There should never be "extra" money when tax payers were paying for it. They should be relieved of the extra tax burden sooner and the loan should be payed off early which SHOULD save tax payers money


That will never happen.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1987615 said:


> No idea. How's that answer?


Works for me.


----------



## Bill1090

The trooper that was killed.... it was his first day solo on the job.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;1987367 said:


> I do believe winter is now over. That was our last who ra for this season.


Be careful:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:........


----------



## Camden

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1987622 said:


> There should never be "extra" money when tax payers were paying for it. They should be relieved of the extra tax burden sooner and the loan should be payed off early which SHOULD save tax payers money


There you go making sense again....


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1987398 said:


> FWIW, my guys are coming in at 10. We will be working the rest of the week.


It will be at least a week or 2 before we can touch a thing......:angry:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1987645 said:


> It will be at least a week or 2 before we can touch a thing......:angry:


I'm thinking at least 2. A week to melt and a week to dry it out. By then though it'll probably cool off again


----------



## Bill1090

Tornadoes in OK.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1987437 said:


> Working on some landscape bids and im feeling like im way to high on my prices for some reason.


I get that feeling all the time. got assurance I am not......

3 contracts we had for years said they were going to get other bids. If I was a betting man would have bet they were going to sign some ware else, resigned. they couldn't sign the contract fast enough. thinking there are some people that think they are worth more than they are, or I am just too cheap......payuppayuppayuppayup


----------



## banonea

Advantage;1987555 said:


> I just received an email back from a small association that said my bid was 4-5 times what they paid last year! Wow. What a waste of time.


I stay away from them now, had one 3 years ago and they did nothing but
B!tck all year, even when we did what they wanted....


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;1987559 said:


> That's why I have quit with the lawn crap for the most part.


This is my first year really going after it, BUT I don't want residential, only business....... less *****ing.


----------



## Bill1090

http://www.totallandscapecare.com/s...-line-features-driver-side-attachment-system/


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1987575 said:


>


That's one way to do it........


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1987651 said:


> This is my first year really going after it, BUT I don't want residential, only business....... less *****ing.


That don't mean they won't complain less! I just got sick of the low ballers and slow payers.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1987647 said:


> I'm thinking at least 2. A week to melt and a week to dry it out. By then though it'll probably cool off again


I am ok with cool, just not wet.....


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;1987652 said:


> http://www.totallandscapecare.com/s...-line-features-driver-side-attachment-system/


look good till there is a wiring problem.....


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;1987655 said:


> That don't mean they won't complain less! I just got sick of the low ballers and slow payers.


From what I have delt with, for the most part I am one of the better priced ones. a lot of the companies around here are to full of themselves or think hat certin work is " below " them, so I come in and get the job because I will do anything Ineed to to get the work. you want me to clean up dog sh!t, I will clean up dog sh!t, as long as you pay me to......


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1987642 said:


> Be careful:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:........


I'm trying reverse psycology


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1987662 said:


> I'm trying reverse psycology


Well knock it off


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1987660 said:


> From what I have delt with, for the most part I am one of the better priced ones. a lot of the companies around here are to full of themselves or think hat certin work is " below " them, so I come in and get the job because I will do anything Ineed to to get the work. you want me to clean up dog sh!t, I will clean up dog sh!t, as long as you pay me to......


If they pay for it why not. That's what I have employees for lol


----------



## qualitycut

Went and looked at a ladies yard yeaterday, wanted a 14ft circle with fire pit in middle and another rectangle area by garage that was 196 sq feet. Been bugging me all day about if i had worked on the bid at all. Sent it over and instant response is 4000 was my budget going to have to pass. Probably waiting for me to come back saying o i will do it for that.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1987668 said:


> Went and looked at a ladies yard yeaterday, wanted a 14ft circle with fire pit in middle and another rectangle area by garage that was 196 sq feet. Been bugging me all day about if i had worked on the bid at all. Sent it over and instant response is 4000 was my budget going to have to pass. Probably waiting for me to come back saying o i will do it for that.


What pavers did they want?


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;1987665 said:


> If they pay for it why not. That's what I have employees for lol


yep...........


----------



## banonea

who all is going to the auction on sat?


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1987672 said:


> who all is going to the auction on sat?


I think I'll be there


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;1987660 said:


> From what I have delt with, for the most part I am one of the better priced ones. a lot of the companies around here are to full of themselves or think hat certin work is " below " them, so I come in and get the job because I will do anything Ineed to to get the work. you want me to clean up dog sh!t, I will clean up dog sh!t, as long as you pay me to......


I am a ***** like that.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1987670 said:


> What pavers did they want?


I bid it with willow creek.


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;1987672 said:


> who all is going to the auction on sat?


I don't know kid has hockey.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1987676 said:


> I bid it with willow creek.


Yeah I wouldn't be anywhere close to 4 grand


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1987679 said:


> Yeah I wouldn't be anywhere close to 4 grand


They had nice vehicle's too


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1987682 said:
 

> They had nice vehicle's too


Nice vehicles are no guarantee but the odds are better.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1987672 said:


> who all is going to the auction on sat?


No, doing a home and rec show. May bid on a few things on line. Sucks it's a 12% premium on line


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1987682 said:


> They had nice vehicle's too


Yeah it's hard to base potential off of that though. They could call ya back in two weeks and have you do it. I have had that hallen a lot with patios. They always think someone will come down or find someone else to do it for a couple grand less.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1987684 said:


> No, doing a home and rec show. May bid on a few things on line. Sucks it's a 12% premium on line


I did that with a mower online a couple years ago. Still sucks paying that


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1987663 said:


> Well knock it off


Never.........................:waving:


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1987685 said:


> Yeah it's hard to base potential off of that though. They could call ya back in two weeks and have you do it. I have had that hallen a lot with patios. They always think someone will come down or find someone else to do it for a couple grand less.


Sad part is they sometimes find one to do it at that price but fail to ask about references, who will get permits, are uninsured, etc.. 
They are the ones screwing it up for the ones trying their hardest to do it right.


----------



## Ranger620

Green hows the new trailer?? Waiting for your review and some answers on another then I think I'm gonna give em a call.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1987690 said:


> Sad part is they sometimes find one to do it at that price but fail to ask about references, who will get permits, are uninsured, etc..
> They are the ones screwing it up for the ones trying their hardest to do it right.


Yeah they find one for half the price with no warranty, and they cut corners. I warranty my work more then most people do. I do my base work deeper then I need to but that extra warranty has sold me more jobs from the people that try to under cut me.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1987685 said:


> Yeah it's hard to base potential off of that though. They could call ya back in two weeks and have you do it. I have had that hallen a lot with patios. They always think someone will come down or find someone else to do it for a couple grand less.


It was a joke because someone on here only gives bids to people with nice cars


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1987695 said:


> It was a joke because someone on here only gives bids to people with nice cars


Well that will make someone lose out on a lot of chances


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1987695 said:


> It was a joke because someone on here only gives bids to people with nice cars


I still think you missed his point on that. I'm sure there are plenty of guys on here that canvas the High end neighborhoods with flyers or postcards rather than the areas where money may be a bit tighter. Same thing. You're not going to cover everything so put your resources where the chance may be higher.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1987697 said:


> I still think you missed his point on that. I'm sure there are plenty of guys on here that canvas the High end neighborhoods with flyers or postcards rather than the areas where money may be a bit tighter. Same thing. You're not going to cover everything so put your resources where the chance may be higher.


I do more work for 200k-300k houses than any other they are the ones updating thier stuff. I dont canvas so whoever is calling me is actually looking to do work.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1987668 said:


> Went and looked at a ladies yard yeaterday, wanted a 14ft circle with fire pit in middle and another rectangle area by garage that was 196 sq feet. Been bugging me all day about if i had worked on the bid at all. Sent it over and instant response is 4000 was my budget going to have to pass. Probably waiting for me to come back saying o i will do it for that.


$11.50 a SF isnt so bad! You just need to get it done in one day. payup


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;1987668 said:


> Went and looked at a ladies yard yeaterday, wanted a 14ft circle with fire pit in middle and another rectangle area by garage that was 196 sq feet. Been bugging me all day about if i had worked on the bid at all. Sent it over and instant response is 4000 was my budget going to have to pass. Probably waiting for me to come back saying o i will do it for that.


Don't worry, somebody will do it for $2500.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;1987706 said:


> $11.50 a SF isnt so bad! You just need to get it done in one day. payup


That is something that could be done in a day with machine access.

Still way to cheap at 4 grand


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1987706 said:


> $11.50 a SF isnt so bad! You just need to get it done in one day. payup


Yea i dont habe the guys to do it in a day.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;1987709 said:


> Don't worry, somebody will do it for $2500.


That's almost material cost!


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;1987660 said:


> From what I have delt with, for the most part I am one of the better priced ones. a lot of the companies around here are to full of themselves or think hat certin work is " below " them, so I come in and get the job because I will do anything Ineed to to get the work. you want me to clean up dog sh!t, I will clean up dog sh!t, as long as you pay me to......


You can have that nasty job. Cow cafe, no problem, human cafe, bring it on, dog cafe, no thank you.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1987710 said:


> That is something that could be done in a day with machine access.
> 
> Still way to cheap at 4 grand


I was at about 5k. Now if i had 4 guys that could do it all and didnt have to be there i could be a little cheaper.


----------



## BossPlow614

SSS Inc.;1987697 said:


> I still think you missed his point on that. I'm sure there are plenty of guys on here that canvas the High end neighborhoods with flyers or postcards rather than the areas where money may be a bit tighter. Same thing. You're not going to cover everything so put your resources where the chance may be higher.


You couldn't be more right.

I haven't looked at the thread in a couple days and I check it for a brief second & see I'm still being bashed by the haters. Nice!

I never said I won't do work on a property unless there are nice cars in the driveway but I'll say it again: if I roll up & see a rusted out Hyundai with duct tape for one of the windows, an asphalt driveway that hasn't been sealed in 10+ years, siding falling off the house & this person wants "some landscaping" and it's not a house they're flipping, I'm likely wasting my time. 
Have a good night, Richard. (that's not to you SSS).


----------



## Drakeslayer

Polarismalibu;1987710 said:


> That is something that could be done in a day with machine access.
> 
> Still way to cheap at 4 grand


Yes, we would be at least double that. Like you said earlier some hack with a taillight warranty will come and do it for 4K


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;1987712 said:


> That's almost material cost!


They'll go to Menards, put it on a credit card and think they hit the jackpot since they finally found work.

Wait, now I'm giving away my secrets


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1987718 said:


> Yes, we would be at least double that. Like you said earlier some hack with a taillight warranty will come and do it for 4K


Double? What kind of block? I was bidding with willow creek at 2.20 a sq.


----------



## Deershack

Greenery;1987609 said:


> C'mon, I can't see soccer ever making a comeback. I guess I don't really care as long as taxpayers aren't paying for it.


Tax payers WILL pay for at least part of it. Streets and utilities(sewers,gas lines, water lines etc) will have to be moved, rerouted and/or up graded plus electric and telephone lines. Tax payers and customers (tax payers) will pick up the costs with out those costs ever being mentioned in the overall cost estimate. Plus there will probably be money subsidised by the City which will come out of city coffers that will not be counted as being public.

No problem for me as I'm in St.Paul. Maybe someday people in Mpls will wake up to what the "Powers" are costing them.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1987715 said:


> I was at about 5k. Now if i had 4 guys that could do it all and didnt have to be there i could be a little cheaper.


Your way to cheap! Don't worry about being to high raise it up!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;1987719 said:


> They'll go to Menards, put it on a credit card and think they hit the jackpot since they finally found work.
> 
> Wait, now I'm giving away my secrets


Your probably right!


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1987724 said:


> Your way to cheap! Don't worry about being to high raise it up!


Im only at about 1300 for material.


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1987716 said:


> You couldn't be more right.
> 
> I haven't looked at the thread in a couple days and I check it for a brief second & see I'm still being bashed by the haters. Nice!
> 
> I never said I won't do work on a property unless there are nice cars in the driveway but I'll say it again: if I roll up & see a rusted out Hyundai with duct tape for one of the windows, an asphalt driveway that hasn't been sealed in 10+ years, siding falling off the house & this person wants "some landscaping" and it's not a house they're flipping, I'm likely wasting my time.
> Have a good night, Richard. (that's not to you SSS).


I have thought the same thing to some bid I have pulled up to and they have turned out to be some of the best ones of the season! Some people have weird spending priorities.


----------



## BossPlow614

Polarismalibu;1987728 said:


> I have thought the same thing to some bid I have pulled up to and they have turned out to be some of the best ones of the season! Some people have weird spending priorities.


That's very true but I'm willing to bet 95% of the time for me it's not the case.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1987727 said:


> Im only at about 1300 for material.


I'm not a landscaper nor will I plan on being one. If it cant be done in a day will it take 2?? Thats 16 hours $231 an hour at 4 g's thats $168 an hour not bad in my opinion. Maybe I'm missing something.


----------



## TKLAWN

BossPlow614;1987716 said:


> You couldn't be more right.
> 
> I haven't looked at the thread in a couple days and I check it for a brief second & see I'm still being bashed by the haters. Nice!
> 
> I never said I won't do work on a property unless there are nice cars in the driveway but I'll say it again: if I roll up & see a rusted out Hyundai with duct tape for one of the windows, an asphalt driveway that hasn't been sealed in 10+ years, siding falling off the house & this person wants "some landscaping" and it's not a house they're flipping, I'm likely wasting my time.
> Have a good night, Richard. (that's not to you SSS).


You have already stated how you feel numerous times.
If you have nothing constructive to add I think you should let it go and move on.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1987727 said:


> Im only at about 1300 for material.


It should be more then that with a fire pit. Guessing it's cobble?


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1987721 said:


> Double? What kind of block? I was bidding with willow creek at 2.20 a sq.


350 SF is about $2200 all in materials with deliveries. Does not include haul out or disposal fees. I would bid it at 2 days with cutting, unless the circle is a true circle pack and the rectangle has no constraints and can be laid to full bricks. Then 1.5 days, so $7K.


----------



## Polarismalibu

BossPlow614;1987730 said:


> That's very true but I'm willing to bet 95% of the time for me it's not the case.


I won't disagree at all on that. Still worth the shot!


----------



## CityGuy

Went to target tonight to get some baby stuff. Bill was 500.00.:crying: After rebates, gift cards, % off cards and cartwheel the bill was 125.53. payup


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;1987735 said:


> 350 SF is about $2200 all in materials with deliveries. Does not include haul out or disposal fees. I would bid it at 2 days with cutting, unless the circle is a true circle pack and the rectangle has no constraints and can be laid to full bricks. Then 1.5 days, so $7K.


This!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1987727 said:


> Im only at about 1300 for material.


You nee to figure your delivery into your costs. You are low on your cost. Tear out/haul away, base/sand, paver edge,fire pit ring, polymeric sand

Edit ^^^^^they beat me^^^^^^


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;1987739 said:


> This!!!!!!!!!!


How many guys are you using to get it done in 1.5 days? Just curious nothing more.

And while i know you guys arent actually bidding the job, shooting prices from the hip with only knowing the brand of paver and sq. Footage seems kind of silly. To many other factors in my opinion.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Greenery;1987742 said:


> How many guys are you using to get it done in 1.5 days? Just curious nothing more.
> 
> And while i know you guys arent actually bidding the job, shooting prices from the hip with only knowing the brand of paver and sq. Footage seems kind of silly. To many other factors in my opinion.


3 guys.

I am only talking about laying pavers, nothing more. Retaining walls, sod repair and anything else would be extra.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Greenery;1987742 said:


> How many guys are you using to get it done in 1.5 days? Just curious nothing more.
> 
> And while i know you guys arent actually bidding the job, shooting prices from the hip with only knowing the brand of paver and sq. Footage seems kind of silly. To many other factors in my opinion.


He said willow creek @ $2.20/sq. you're right there are many factors but it seems quality may have missed some. Just trying to help him out. I'd rather loose a job because I was high than get one and lose my butt


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1987735 said:


> 350 SF is about $2200 all in materials with deliveries. Does not include haul out or disposal fees. I would bid it at 2 days with cutting, unless the circle is a true circle pack and the rectangle has no constraints and can be laid to full bricks. Then 1.5 days, so $7K.


160 sq at 2.79. 190 sq at 2.20. Plus class 5 sand edging 1000 in pavers and delivery. 100 or so in class 5 200 in edging and sand. No dump fee.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1987745 said:


> 160 sq at 2.79. 190 sq at 2.20. Plus class 5 sand edging 1000 in pavers and delivery. 100 or so in class 5 200 in edging and sand. No dump fee.


Fire pit ring is $175


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1987744 said:


> He said willow creek @ $2.20/sq. you're right there are many factors but it seems quality may have missed some. Just trying to help him out. I'd rather loose a job because I was high than get one and lose my butt


I was at 5400.00 5-10 ft max from driveway. I wish i could average 20 a sq. Most around here are 10-13


----------



## Greenery

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1987744 said:


> He said willow creek @ $2.20/sq. you're right there are many factors but it seems quality may have missed some. Just trying to help him out. I'd rather loose a job because I was high than get one and lose my butt


Oh I agree, being small potatoes like I am one bad bid can have serious negative affects. I guess I was just trying to point out that it's not as cut and dry as it may seem, which i'm sure you all know.


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1987749 said:


> Oh I agree, being small potatoes like I am one bad bid can have serious negative affects. I guess I was just trying to point out that it's not as cut and dry as it may seem, which i'm sure you all know.


Yea i agree. But if i can make 1500 a day with me and one other guy I don't see wats wrong with that.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1987748 said:


> I was at 5400.00 5-10 ft max from driveway. I wish i could average 20 a sq. Most around here are 10-13


Can you put a firepit within 10' of a house? Most are 20-25' I think per city code.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1987748 said:


> I was at 5400.00 5-10 ft max from driveway. I wish i could average 20 a sq. Most around here are 10-13


I guess I was using the $4k number. You'd be safe at $5400.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1987751 said:


> Can you put a firepit within 10' of a house? Most are 20-25' I think per city code.


Its 20 ft from a structure driveway goes back to detached garage and around garage to back yard.


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1987750 said:


> Yea i agree. But if i can make 1500 a day with me and one other guy I don't see wats wrong with that.


As long as your covering your overhead and making what you want then theirs nothing wrong with it.. Your the only one who knows the particulars of the job to price it correctly.


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1987732 said:


> You have already stated how you feel numerous times.
> If you have nothing constructive to add I think you should let it go and move on.


In all fairness TK, Quality brought it up in the form of a joke and I commented which added fuel. If I were him I probably would have jumped in too.


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1987752 said:


> I guess I was using the $4k number. You'd be safe at $5400.


Know 4 k was her budget.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;1987639 said:


> The trooper that was killed.... it was his first day solo on the job.


Geez, that story just gets worse every time I hear more...


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1987682 said:


> They had nice vehicle's too


 haha


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1987738 said:


> Went to target tonight to get some baby stuff. Bill was 500.00.:crying: After rebates, gift cards, % off cards and cartwheel the bill was 125.53. payup


I assume you use the redcard? Its a great deal if you're diligent about paying it off every month. I did cartwheel once and cut my bill in half. My wife thought I was a brilliant that day. I have yet to do it again however.


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1987754 said:


> As long as your covering your overhead and making what you want then theirs nothing wrong with it.. Your the only one who knows the particulars of the job to price it correctly.


Exactly, im sure people like drake nichhols are going to be a little higher. They seem to be decent sized companies with more costs involved.


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1987692 said:


> Green hows the new trailer?? Waiting for your review and some answers on another then I think I'm gonna give em a call.


I pick it up this Friday.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1987742 said:


> How many guys are you using to get it done in 1.5 days? Just curious nothing more.
> 
> And while i know you guys arent actually bidding the job, shooting prices from the hip with only knowing the brand of paver and sq. Footage seems kind of silly. To many other factors in my opinion.


Me and two others. And I was going off of having machine accesss with no goofy complications


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;1987766 said:


> I pick it up this Friday.


Ahh for some reason I thought you were picking it up today.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1987738 said:


> Went to target tonight to get some baby stuff. Bill was 500.00.:crying: After rebates, gift cards, % off cards and cartwheel the bill was 125.53. payup


What the crap is cartwheel??


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1987771 said:


> Ahh for some reason I thought you were picking it up today.


Nope Friday. I will take a bunch of pictures and post them.


----------



## unit28

I've always been @ cost x1.55
Then add 20% for the cost of what our salesman charged.


I've also been able to sell. hardscape borders
for 18-20$ per linear '


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1987765 said:


> Exactly, im sure people like drake nichhols are going to be a little higher. They seem to be decent sized companies with more costs involved.


So at $1500 per day assuming 20 labor hours you are a tad less per labor hour than what I've seen some other larger higher end outfits charge.


----------



## unit28

Green Grass;1987772 said:


> What the crap is cartwheel??


An app

We got on a program from Walmart that pays us money to an account to adjust for price match differences


----------



## Greenery

Green Grass;1987772 said:


> What the crap is cartwheel??


That's what I said while waiting for the cashier to scan the gf's phone while in line at target. I'm like what you get a discount for doing cartwheels? Maybe even better discount if wearing a miniskirt?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1987765 said:


> Exactly, im sure people like drake nichhols are going to be a little higher. They seem to be decent sized companies with more costs involved.


Would that make you the "lowballer" (overused term on plowsite) compared to them? Bigger companies can generally run more efficient so they actually come in cheaper. My goal is always to get costs lower and lower and profits higher and higher.


----------



## Ranger620

Fair price if someone is looking for a beater back up. I think the plow is worth what their asking

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/cto/4949405458.html


----------



## Greenery

Ranger620;1987781 said:


> Fair price if someone is looking for a beater back up. I think the plow is worth what their asking
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/cto/4949405458.html


Lnmwrmans? It is in Stacy.


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;1987781 said:


> Fair price if someone is looking for a beater back up. I think the plow is worth what their asking
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/cto/4949405458.html


I think LwnMwr has lying to us and he secretly has a Ford and Meyer.


----------



## Bill1090

Still 37* out.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Greenery;1987776 said:


> So at $1500 per day assuming 20 labor hours you are a tad less per labor hour than what I've seen some other larger higher end outfits charge.


That's $37.50/hr per guy. If he's paying a laborer $15 he's paying himself $60. He's pretty close to what I would charge


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1987765 said:


> Exactly, im sure people like drake nichhols are going to be a little higher. They seem to be decent sized companies with more costs involved.


I'm not big, just been doing it a while. I have been lucky and have met the right people


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1987776 said:


> So at $1500 per day assuming 20 labor hours you are a tad less per 2.5r hour than what I've seen some other larger higher end outfits charge.


I dont always get that much per day, that Depends what we are doing and how much of it I personally have to do. we all know that things can go wrong so I give myself a cushion. That 2 days can turn to 2.5 pretty quick


----------



## Drakeslayer

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1987789 said:


> That's $37.50/hr per guy. If he's paying a laborer $15 he's paying himself $60. He's pretty close to what I charge


Butt a plumber can get $120 an hour. The above numbers are way low no matter how big or small you are. $75 an hour per guy would be much better.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1987793 said:


> I dont always get that much per day, that Depends what we are doing and how much of it I personally have to do. we all know that things can go wrong so I give myself a cushion. That 2 days can turn to 2.5 pretty quick


Or 7 when it rains


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1987779 said:


> Would that make you the "lowballer" (overused term on plowsite) compared to them? Bigger companies can generally run more efficient so they actually come in cheaper. My goal is always to get costs lower and lower and profits higher and higher.


I consider a lowballer someone who does work for little or no profit. Like plowing a driveway for 15 bucks


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Drakeslayer;1987794 said:


> Butt a plumber can get $120 an hour. The above numbers are way low no matter how big or small you are. $75 an hour per guy would be much better.


I meant he's pretty close to what I'd charge for the job. With what he's explained I'm guessing I'd be close to $6k.


----------



## skorum03

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1987795 said:


> Or 7 when it rains


Rain kinda holds up everything though so it isn't really related to the estimated price


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1987798 said:


> I consider a lowballer someone who does work for little or no profit. Like plowing a driveway for 15 bucks


Or like the guy that bids it with on sale menards pavers and does the job for $2700


----------



## Greenery

Drakeslayer;1987794 said:


> Butt a plumber can get $120 an hour. The above numbers are way low no matter how big or small you are. $75 an hour per guy would be much better.


yes, the way I calculated it was at $75 per hour, which in my experience is a tad less than what a few reputable companies I've seen charge.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1987798 said:


> I consider a lowballer someone who does work for little or no profit. Like plowing a driveway for 15 bucks


Hey now I plow 3 little old ladies driveways for $15ea. They live in a culdesac right behind a property we do. It takes less than 3 minutes. It originally started with 1, she came down to the lot and asked me if I could do here drive. I just asked her what she felt comfortable paying and that's how it is $15. Next day her neighbors called and asked for theirs to be done. Been doing them for 10-11 years

Edit. Margaret must be getting OLD, she looked old back then


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

skorum03;1987800 said:


> Rain kinda holds up everything though so it isn't really related to the estimated price


I know, just Murphy's law


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1987789 said:


> That's $37.50/hr per guy. If he's paying a laborer $15 he's paying himself $60. He's pretty close to what I would charge


That is just me and 1 employee so a 10 hr day is 75 per guy and my payroll was already in my cost of job. So that 3k is profit


----------



## Drakeslayer

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1987803 said:


> Hey now I plow 3 little old ladies driveways for $15ea. They live in a culdesac right behind a property we do. It takes less than 3 minutes. It originally started with 1, she came down to the lot and asked me if I could do here drive. I just asked her what she felt comfortable paying and that's how it is $15. Next day her neighbors called and asked for theirs to be done. Been doing them for 10-11 years
> 
> Edit. Margaret must be getting OLD, she looked old back then


And you made $8K. Should have charge 24k for 10 years! payup just kiddingWe all do these things and make a little less to be nice.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

skorum03;1987801 said:


> Or like the guy that bids it with on sale menards pavers and does the job for $2700


Or the ones that watch the landscape shows and they do an entire backyard waterfall/stream/pond project in 60min. Then they give the "costs" at the end but they don't watch the credits with all the Thanks to xxx for donating xxx. Been on a few of them. My buddy is a landscape architect that was the "professional" I was helping on the sidelines


----------



## skorum03

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1987807 said:


> Or the ones that watch the landscape shows and they do an entire backyard waterfall/stream/pond project in 60min. Then they give the "costs" at the end but they don't watch the credits with all the Thanks to xxx for donating xxx. Been on a few of them. My buddy is a landscape architect that was the "professional" I was helping on the sidelines


That's how it is with all those shows, flipping houses, etc. costs are always over or understated it seems


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1987805 said:


> That is just me and 1 employee so a 10 hr day is 75 per guy and my payroll was already in my cost of job. So that 3k is profit


Yeah not sure what I did with the math. $1500/day is close to what I do. Good thing I wasn't doing the bid tonight


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1987809 said:


> Yeah not sure what I did with the math. $1500/day is close to what I do


Its ok you just dig holes and fill them back in all day like the rest of us.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1987810 said:


> Its ok you just dig holes and fill them back in all day like the rest of us.


Yep, just a landscaper


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That Ford isn't mine. Not sure who's it is.

Stacy is a small town, but covers quite a bit of land on both sides of the freeway. There's 2-3-4 guys around that say they're from here and I've never seen their trucks.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Moore, OK was hit by a tornado again today. 3rd time in like 5 years.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1987816 said:


> Moore, OK was hit by a tornado again today. 3rd time in like 5 years.


Should we right click, delete them? Not very bright if they keep moving back there.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1987816 said:


> Moore, OK was hit by a tornado again today. 3rd time in like 5 years.


Begs the question... when do you take that as a sign and move...


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Drakeslayer;1987806 said:


> And you made $8K. Should have charge 24k for 10 years! payup just kiddingWe all do these things and make a little less to be nice.


Ah man .....


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

cbservicesllc;1987818 said:


> Begs the question... when do you take that as a sign and move...


Kind of like everyone rebuilding in flood plains, although a flood has less chance of killing you


----------



## Polarismalibu

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1987807 said:


> Or the ones that watch the landscape shows and they do an entire backyard waterfall/stream/pond project in 60min. Then they give the "costs" at the end but they don't watch the credits with all the Thanks to xxx for donating xxx. Been on a few of them. My buddy is a landscape architect that was the "professional" I was helping on the sidelines


I hate that crap! I have had a few "as seen on tv" bids they never work out and I come out looking like a donkey to them for charging a normal price.


----------



## SnowGuy73

28° breezy clouds.


----------



## CityGuy

26° clear
Feels lik 15°


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1987762 said:


> I assume you use the redcard? Its a great deal if you're diligent about paying it off every month. I did cartwheel once and cut my bill in half. My wife thought I was a brilliant that day. I have yet to do it again however.


I can't use red card because my father in law works for target. We get 15% of family discount.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1987772 said:


> What the crap is cartwheel??


A target discount app.


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;1987842 said:


> A target discount app.


Its easy to use. Download app. Click add on things you want to save on then let cashier scan your phone with barcode it creats and thats it.


----------



## Bill1090

cbservicesllc;1987818 said:


> Begs the question... when do you take that as a sign and move...


They just need ICF houses. They'd be aight.


----------



## Bill1090

34*
Mostly cloudy and windy


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;1987848 said:


> They just need ICF houses. They'd be aight.


This is true...


----------



## CityGuy

26° clear 
Feels like 16°


----------



## CityGuy

Cold day for crack sealing.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Sounds like the co pilot on that German flight took the plane down intentionally.


----------



## CityGuy

What's thay yellowish bright object in the sky?


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1987854 said:


> Sounds like the co pilot on that German flight took the plane down intentionally.


Really? Suicide mission?


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1987864 said:


> Really? Suicide mission?


That's what they're saying on the TV. Happen while the pilot was locked out of the cockpit


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1987854 said:


> Sounds like the co pilot on that German flight took the plane down intentionally.


Yeah that's what I heard... WTF...


----------



## CityGuy

Holy wow is it cold out.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1987866 said:


> That's what they're saying on the TV. Happen while the pilot was locked out of the cockpit


Alkida ties? Or just wanted to kill?


----------



## CityGuy

25° partly cloudy 
Feels like 17°


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1987871 said:


> 25° partly cloudy
> Feels like 17°


Maybe i shouldn't even get out of bed. Darn movie on tv sucked me in and was up till 230.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1987870 said:


> Alkida ties? Or just wanted to kill?


Sounded like a personal thing


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1987873 said:


> Maybe i shouldn't even get out of bed. Darn movie on tv sucked me in and was up till 230.


I'd stay if I were you. Flipping cold out.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Polarismalibu;1987875 said:


> Sounded like a personal thing


You'd think in the 8 minutes the pilot and passengers would be able to break the door, maybe? I know I'd be trying


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1987880 said:


> You'd think in the 8 minutes the pilot and passengers would be able to break the door, maybe? I know I'd be trying


Yeah no cafe!


----------



## Polarismalibu

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1987880 said:


> You'd think in the 8 minutes the pilot and passengers would be able to break the door, maybe? I know I'd be trying


Yeah but they make those so they can't get broken into.

I don't get why they wouldn't have a electronic lock with a code so pilots can't get locked out.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1987882 said:


> Yeah but they make those so they can't get broken into.
> 
> I don't get why they wouldn't have a electronic lock with a code so pilots can't get locked out.


I'm sure if he came out and a terrorist held him hostage, he'd have no way in


----------



## CityGuy

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1987880 said:


> You'd think in the 8 minutes the pilot and passengers would be able to break the door, maybe? I know I'd be trying


I would be.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1987882 said:


> Yeah but they make those so they can't get broken into.
> 
> I don't get why they wouldn't have a electronic lock with a code so pilots can't get locked out.


They likely will now.


----------



## CityGuy

It's so cold the bricks of rubber won't melt. Going to be a long day I think.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

CityGuy;1987863 said:


> What's thay yellowish bright object in the sky?


Must be a UFO, it's gray and blah here


----------



## qualitycut

Going to porterhouse for dinner, any recommendations?


----------



## Bill1090

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1987896 said:


> Must be a UFO, it's gray and blah here


Same here...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1987899 said:


> Going to porterhouse for dinner, any recommendations?


The one in Little Canada? I'm a block from there cutting my trees.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1987904 said:


> The one in Little Canada? I'm a block from there cutting my trees.


Need the stumps ground?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Well it's official, we lost men trying to rescue him and Obama exchanged 5 terrorists for 1. Makes my blood boil. The thing is all the "rumors" we're out there

Bergdahl Charges Revive Questions Over Prisoner Swap

http://kstp.com/news/stories/s3747173.shtml?cat=1

(Sent from KSTP)


----------



## Bill1090

Rain/snow chance everyday Next week.


----------



## Bill1090

http://m.fox19.com/fox19/db/330522/content/LT9oFWWZ

Not a good day for Cincinnati FD


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1987899 said:


> Going to porterhouse for dinner, any recommendations?


Back to the lecture at hand....

Butcher's Secret.... Baked potato.
Excellent carrot cake if you're into that.


----------



## CityGuy

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1987896 said:


> Must be a UFO, it's gray and blah here


Came out for a minute then gone.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1987906 said:


> Need the stumps ground?


No, just cut to ground level so we can drive mowers over.

3 trees down, other branches trimmed, 4 guys, 1.5 hours, $500. Now lunch at 5 Guys, then 2 large branches at another property. An hour, $300.

Pretty good day.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I'm gonna have to buy someone lunch at 5 guys. No one wants to ever eat there, and I feel foolish going alone


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1987931 said:


> I'm gonna have to buy someone lunch at 5 guys. No one wants to ever eat there, and I feel foolish going alone


I always go eat by myself


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1987931 said:


> I'm gonna have to buy someone lunch at 5 guys. No one wants to ever eat there, and I feel foolish going alone


Come on up I'll let you buy me lunch.


----------



## CityGuy

32° cloudy 
Feels like 27°


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1987931 said:


> I'm gonna have to buy someone lunch at 5 guys. No one wants to ever eat there, and I feel foolish going alone


Ha! I'm actually heading there now too


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1987946 said:


> Ha! I'm actually heading there now too


Where is my bid


----------



## CityGuy

It's definitely not feeling any warmer outside. The breeze has a bite to it.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1987882 said:


> Yeah but they make those so they can't get broken into.
> 
> I don't get why they wouldn't have a electronic lock with a code so pilots can't get locked out.


There is always two people in the cockpit...at this time. They must not have followed procedure based on current information


----------



## qualitycut

Dang the wendys on lyndale got torn down. I guess firehouse instead


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1987961 said:


> Dang the wendys on lyndale got torn down. I guess firehouse instead


I think they are building a new one.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1987966 said:


> I think they are building a new one.


Yea thats a bummer. Thats always are lunch spot in the summer. The Italian sub from firehouse was fantastic though.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Doughboy12;1987955 said:


> There is always two people in the cockpit...at this time. They must not have followed procedure based on current information


The 2 person minimum only applies here. Guessing that it will change world wide


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Was thinking about putsing outside, changed my mind pretty quick.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1987969 said:


> Was thinking about putsing outside, changed my mind pretty quick.


On our way home from this tree work. Think I'll send out April invoices when I get back, work in the office.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1987967 said:


> Yea thats a bummer. Thats always are lunch spot in the summer. The Italian sub from firehouse was fantastic though.


The speed they build them these days it will probably be open by June. You've got lee Ann chin about a block away if that's your thing. Or bk and pop eyes.


----------



## qualitycut

Muddy mess every where


----------



## Bill1090

NWS says it's 35* 

Bank says 30*

If feels like the bank is right.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1987985 said:


> Muddy mess every where


Yeah fun time of year with the wheelers!


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone offer a discount if people pay 12 months up front? I offered 5% to some of my wealthier customers to get some cash rolling in.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1987968 said:


> The 2 person minimum only applies here. Guessing that it will change world wide


This.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.foxnews.com/world/2015/0...oposes-road-that-could-connect-london-to-nyc/

my service area just expanded!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1987995 said:


> http://www.foxnews.com/world/2015/0...oposes-road-that-could-connect-london-to-nyc/
> 
> my service area just expanded!!!


7-8 day long trip. Wasted idea!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Flurries in mound.


----------



## CityGuy

32° cloudy


----------



## CityGuy

Couple 3 or 4 flakes here.


----------



## albhb3

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1987880 said:


> You'd think in the 8 minutes the pilot and passengers would be able to break the door, maybe? I know I'd be trying


sounds like the passengers didn't know until the end according to the recorders wouldn't it be easier to use a eye scan


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;1988012 said:


> sounds like the passengers didn't know until the end according to the recorders


I'm sure they figured it out pretty quick. Captin trying to beat the door down and the ground getting closer and closer seems like a giveaway to me.

I thought they could hear them all screaming too


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;1988016 said:


> I'm sure they figured it out pretty quick. Captin trying to beat the door down and the ground getting closer and closer seems like a giveaway to me.
> 
> I thought they could hear them all screaming too


that's what I was referring sounds like the screaming started close to impact besides the A320 has the standard closed space in front of first class the capt. would have been blocked off from view either way the guys an ahole


----------



## cbservicesllc

albhb3;1988019 said:


> that's what I was referring sounds like the screaming started close to impact besides the A320 has the standard closed space in front of first class the capt. would have been blocked off from view either way the guys an ahole


Or did the remaining guy in control have a freak medical issue?


----------



## albhb3

cbservicesllc;1988022 said:


> Or did the remaining guy in control have a freak medical issue?


sounds doubtful it aint hard to hit the door open toggle besides an controlled emergency decent breathing sounded normal(what ever that means) Id expect if ya just wanted it done you would pitch it nose straight down and either breakup or hit the ground unless your one of them guys and do it saw like nice and slow


----------



## qualitycut

Who said their commercial insurance covers glass?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1988026 said:


> Who said their commercial insurance covers glass?


Mine does......


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1987975 said:


> On our way home from this tree work. Think I'll send out April invoices when I get back, work in the office.


Ya I didn't do anything outside. Just did invoices, figured it would be safe to send out March


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1988026 said:


> Who said their commercial insurance covers glass?


Mine does not. My ins agent said in commercial it can but you have to ask for and its an additional cost


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Ranger620;1988033 said:


> Mine does not. My ins agent said in commercial it can but you have to ask for and its an additional cost


Same as personal. It's like $20/truck for the year


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

cbservicesllc;1988022 said:


> Or did the remaining guy in control have a freak medical issue?


The pilot was locked out. The keypad to open the door didn't work which can only be locked out from inside the cockpit


----------



## albhb3

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1988037 said:


> The pilot was locked out. The keypad to open the door didn't work which can only be locked out from inside the cockpit


video on how it works


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1988032 said:


> Ya I didn't do anything outside. Just did invoices, figured it would be safe to send out March


Thats tomorrows plan.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1988026 said:


> Who said their commercial insurance covers glass?


Mine dose. Just had to get my Windshield replaced last week. No deductible and the premium is like $20 a year per truck


----------



## Ranger620

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1988037 said:


> The pilot was locked out. The keypad to open the door didn't work which can only be locked out from inside the cockpit


Watched the video posted and it said the pilot didnt try the key pad and never used the emergency number that he has to over ride it. It still would have taken 5 min and they crashed in 8 so Im guessing even if he would have got in the outcome would have been the same.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

First bid is in for a pole building. 

$24,948. Biggest change is it increases to a 46'x56' because they can't auger directly next to the slab.

12.5% increase in room. But now I have to factor in pouring more concrete, as well as drilling / rebar.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1988026 said:


> Who said their commercial insurance covers glass?


I just got rid of Auto Owners, theirs did.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1988051 said:


> I just got rid of Auto Owners, theirs did.


Was it on there or did you have it put on?? I switched to auto owners and I didnt even ask about glass I may have to call my ins guy tomorrow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1988052 said:


> Was it on there or did you have it put on?? I switched to auto owners and I didnt even ask about glass I may have to call my ins guy tomorrow.


No idea. My agent quotes everything beneficial to me whether it's additional or separate.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1988037 said:


> The pilot was locked out. The keypad to open the door didn't work which can only be locked out from inside the cockpit


Well that solves that...


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1988050 said:


> First bid is in for a pole building.
> 
> $24,948. Biggest change is it increases to a 46'x56' because they can't auger directly next to the slab.
> 
> 12.5% increase in room. But now I have to factor in pouring more concrete, as well as drilling / rebar.


Well there goes one advantage you thought you had. Now pour footings if you need to and get to stick building the cafing thing already.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1988065 said:


> Well there goes one advantage you thought you had. Now pour footings if you need to and get to stick building the cafing thing already.


Footings will be $2,000, plus I'll have a smaller building.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1988066 said:


> Footings will be $2,000, plus I'll have a smaller building.


You will have the same size building you thought you would have when you poured the slab.....no?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1988067 said:


> You will have the same size building you thought you would have when you poured the slab.....no?


Right, but for the same money that it would cost to build the slab sized building, why not have an additional 6' of space down one 56' wall and one 46' wall.


----------



## Polarismalibu

So who's the one doing associations for $7.49 a unit???? Killing me here


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;1988069 said:


> So who's the one doing associations for $7.49 a unit???? Killing me here


U mad bro


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Polarismalibu;1988069 said:


> So who's the one doing associations for $7.49 a unit???? Killing me here


If rather sit home.


----------



## Ranger620

Suppose to pick the wife up at the airport at 6:30. Here I sit on 116 waiting for a tow truck


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1988069 said:


> So who's the one doing associations for $7.49 a unit???? Killing me here


Couldn't find any construction. Sorry


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1988073 said:


> Suppose to pick the wife up at the airport at 6:30. Here I sit on 116 waiting for a tow truck


In the new truck?

I can go get her after I eat at Texas Roadhouse.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1988074 said:


> Couldn't find any construction. Sorry


:laughing:


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1988075 said:


> In the new truck?
> 
> I can go get her after I eat at Texas Roadhouse.


No not the new truck. Wife's explorer. Wheel bearing went out dam fords.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1988075 said:


> In the new truck?
> 
> I can go get her after I eat at Texas Roadhouse.


I sent her brother. Thanks though


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1988059 said:


> No idea. My agent quotes everything beneficial to me whether it's additional or separate.


Mine too, my step dad and brother


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Ranger620;1988073 said:


> Suppose to pick the wife up at the airport at 6:30. Here I sit on 116 waiting for a tow truck


Ruh roh that's no good


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1988078 said:


> No not the new truck. Wife's explorer. Wheel bearing went out dam fords.


Should have drove the Ram.


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;1988069 said:


> So who's the one doing associations for $7.49 a unit???? Killing me here


Ouch! What city was this in?

I thought you were done with that game anyways?


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;1988082 said:


> Should have drove the Ram.


Sadly I haven't seen that in a week. Ball joints went on another truck so I gave one of my guys the new. Ram as he keeps a truck so it's sitting in his driveway


----------



## Ranger620

Gonna see if I can convince the wife to trade my 4 door and her explorer in on a new 4 door


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Quite a few overseas airlines have now imposed a 2 crew member minimum in the cockpit at all times rule


----------



## TKLAWN

Polarismalibu;1988069 said:


> So who's the one doing associations for $7.49 a unit???? Killing me here


Easy to be cheap when you only do half the work you are supposed to.:realmad:


----------



## albhb3

carbonies for dinner suppost to be here in 30 min that was 15 ago


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1988083 said:


> Ouch! What city was this in?
> 
> I thought you were done with that game anyways?


I didn't do any last year I was taking some this year just for extra cash flow. But so far it's just as irritating as I remember


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;1988071 said:


> U mad bro


Just a bit.....


----------



## Polarismalibu

TKLAWN;1988089 said:


> Easy to be cheap when you only do half the work you are supposed to.:realmad:


Can't even get paid for quality work anymore


----------



## TKLAWN

Polarismalibu;1988095 said:


> Can't even get paid for quality work anymore


Yeah, I found that out myself this week.

What a crock of cafe'


----------



## banonea

TKLAWN;1988098 said:


> Yeah, I found that out myself this week.
> 
> What a crock of cafe'


That time of year.......


----------



## qualitycut

24 oz black and blue ribeye with lobster tail.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

TKLAWN;1988089 said:


> Easy to be cheap when you only do half the work you are supposed to.:realmad:


You mean the guys that scalp everything down with weed whips so they only have to trim every 2-3 weeks use the mowers as the blowers I could go on but don't think I need to. Just think I don't even mow and know all the "tricks"


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1988100 said:


> 24 oz black and blue ribeye with lobster tail.


Must be your birthday dinner?


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1988103 said:


> Must be your birthday dinner?


Yup.....
..


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1988100 said:


> 24 oz black and blue ribeye with lobster tail.


That sounds delicious. I'm having wings at a restaurant downtown. 6 bourbon glaze, 6 garlic Parmesan


----------



## albhb3

canceled carbonies manager was a ***** as well when I told her I wanted a refund 40 min late kiss my arse

that does sound delicious...all im getting now is popcorn


----------



## Polarismalibu

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1988102 said:


> You mean the guys that scalp everything down with weed whips so they only have to trim every 2-3 weeks use the mowers as the blowers I could go on but don't think I need to. Just think I don't even mow and know all the "tricks"


Sounds about right.

I should just stick to landscaping


----------



## Green Grass

The county hacks only filled in 1/2 the Crack in front of my house


----------



## Polarismalibu

TKLAWN;1988098 said:


> Yeah, I found that out myself this week.
> 
> What a crock of cafe'


It sucks!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1988100 said:


> 24 oz black and blue ribeye with lobster tail.


That sounds amazing!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1988111 said:


> The county hacks only filled in 1/2 the Crack in front of my house


Not my district. East of cty 12. :waving:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1988078 said:


> No not the new truck. Wife's explorer. Wheel bearing went out dam fords.


Get her a new Durango.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1988069 said:


> So who's the one doing associations for $7.49 a unit???? Killing me here


No way.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1988073 said:


> Suppose to pick the wife up at the airport at 6:30. Here I sit on 116 waiting for a tow truck


That sucks!


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;1988089 said:


> Easy to be cheap when you only do half the work you are supposed to.:realmad:


Ain't that the truth...


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1988117 said:


> Get her a new Durango.


She doesnt like the look of the durango. Was trying the other dodge suv's but she is just stuck on the explorer, Of course the limited cant just be a lariat. I'll talk her down to the lariat so far no new 4 door


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1988123 said:


> She doesnt like the look of the durango. Was trying the other dodge suv's but she is just stuck on the explorer, Of course the limited cant just be a lariat. I'll talk her down to the lariat so far no new 4 door


The new explorers are awesome, my mom has one.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1988124 said:


> The new explorers are awesome, my mom has one.


I agree, I will most likely just put 2 new wheel bearings in this one, already did the fronts. She works from home so she doesn't need a new one. We would like one but don't need one. Her's is an 03 with 103,000 on it so thats what 8500 miles a year. I should look at leasing one. hmmm if I can get cheap payments I think I'd do it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1988095 said:


> Can't even get paid for quality work anymore


That's not nice to take a shot at him.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1988102 said:


> You mean the guys that scalp everything down with weed whips so they only have to trim every 2-3 weeks use the mowers as the blowers I could go on but don't think I need to. Just think I don't even mow and know all the "tricks"


You been watching my crews again? Why do you think I only do the properties where people care if it looks good from 50'?


----------



## skorum03

Badger game is pretty entertaining


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1988127 said:


> I agree, I will most likely just put 2 new wheel bearings in this one, already did the fronts. She works from home so she doesn't need a new one. We would like one but don't need one. Her's is an 03 with 103,000 on it so thats what 8500 miles a year. I should look at leasing one. hmmm if I can get cheap payments I think I'd do it


My mom leases hers.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polaris -

Looks like crap, but here you go for your field mowing....

http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/grd/4940111468.html


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;1988132 said:


> Badger game is pretty entertaining


Yeah it is! I hope the Badgers lose.......Even though I picked them to win.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1988124 said:


> The new explorers are awesome, my mom has one.


My wife has one as well... we love it


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1988133 said:


> My mom leases hers.


Morries has a used one (2014) with 17,000 miles black limited just what she likes. Maybe I should wander over there this weekend. Or try and find a new 14 which I would think might be tough when being color specific


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1988142 said:


> Morries has a used one (2014) with 17,000 miles black limited just what she likes. Maybe I should wander over there this weekend. Or try and find a new 14 which I would think might be tough when being color specific


Might as well nothing to loose!


----------



## Deershack

Finally the sap is flowing. Got 25 gal in the last 36 hrs. Started boiling it this morning. Should get about 60-70 gal by Sun when I think it will be done for the season. Will mean about 6 qts of syrup.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Deershack;1988155 said:


> Finally the sap is flowing. Got 25 gal in the last 36 hrs. Started boiling it this morning. Should get about 60-70 gal by Sun when I think it will be done for the season. Will mean about 6 qts of syrup.


Just crazy the amount of cook off to make real syrup


----------



## Deershack

Yea, but can't beat the taste of it compared to store bought.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;1988069 said:


> So who's the one doing associations for $7.49 a unit???? Killing me here


Wow, just wow. I thought a 18.00 cut on a small residential was bad....jeeez, I about fell over when the homeowner showed me the bid.....btw....they both had caddy's in the driveway....


----------



## Ranger620

Deershack;1988159 said:


> Yea, but can't beat the taste of it compared to store bought.


I dont know how you get different tastes in syrup but some friends of mine do it they win some contests around the state for having some of the best. I have a jar in the frigThumbs Up I only use it a few times a year so I dont go without.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1988161 said:


> Wow, just wow. I thought a 18.00 cut on a small residential was bad....jeeez, I about fell over when the homeowner showed me the bid.....btw....they both had caddy's in the driveway....


richard..........


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;1988149 said:


> Might as well nothing to loose!


Gonna think about it. Most likely not. I had lots of truck payments and am enjoying not having any, well I got one now but I really wanna just keep it to a min for truck payments.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1987991 said:


> Anyone offer a discount if people pay 12 months up front? I offered 5% to some of my wealthier customers to get some cash rolling in.


Well since we're back on that topic...........Why just offer that to the "wealthier customers"?

BOX......


----------



## Deershack

Ranger620;1988164 said:


> I dont know how you get different tastes in syrup but some friends of mine do it they win some contests around the state for having some of the best. I have a jar in the frigThumbs Up I only use it a few times a year so I dont go without.


A number of things can affect the taste of syrup. Type of trees tapped( types of maples, box elders, birch etc), paying close attention to final heat, tapping too long (taste changes as the bud start to open) and so on. I have heard of some adding extra sugar and/or vanilla to the finale product.


----------



## Deershack

I also save wnat I make for special occassions, like when I'm camping.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Deershack;1988170 said:


> A number of things can affect the taste of syrup. Type of trees tapped( types of maples, box elders, birch etc), paying close attention to final heat, tapping too long (taste changes as the bud start to open) and so on. I have heard of some adding extra sugar and/or vanilla to the finale product.


With all the syrup talk I had to have some waffles with a jar that I was given last week by my wife's uncle. This batch is very sweet. Would that be adding sugar? I love it. Up until last week he also had barely gotten anything this season. I think he said he usually gets about 200 gallons but so far had only gotten about 20. I'll have to see what he has gotten this week.


----------



## Deershack

SSS Inc.;1988172 said:


> With all the syrup talk I had to have some waffles with a jar that I was given last week by my wife's uncle. This batch is very sweet. Would that be adding sugar? I love it. Up until last week he also had barely gotten anything this season. I think he said he usually gets about 200 gallons but so far had only gotten about 20. I'll have to see what he has gotten this week.


I should have added that soil can make a big difference as well as the amount of water available at the time of tapping. Not saying that everyone adds to their final product, I don't, but I have heard that it is done. I also only tap 3 trees in my back yard so my taste is pretty consistant. My trees are located in a area where I blow a lot of snow from my patio so when the snow melts, they get a lot of water.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Deershack;1988174 said:


> I should have added that soil can make a big difference as well as the amount of water available at the time of tapping. Not saying that everyone adds to their final product, I don't, but I have heard that it is done. I also only tap 3 trees in my back yard so my taste is pretty consistant.


He lives in Wisconsin and has lots of trees to pick from as he is out in the sticks "near" eau claire. This jar seemed extra sweet to me.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1988161 said:


> Wow, just wow. I thought a 18.00 cut on a small residential was bad....jeeez, I about fell over when the homeowner showed me the bid.....btw....they both had caddy's in the driveway....


Oh my god... I might as well buy a bunch of 21's and throw them in a pickup at that rate...


----------



## Doughboy12

Deershack;1988159 said:


> Yea, but can't beat the taste of it compared to store bought.


Kowalski's brand is just as good. They even put it in the same bottles as we do ours in. Headed up to boil tomorrow.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1988172 said:


> With all the syrup talk I had to have some waffles with a jar that I was given last week by my wife's uncle. This batch is very sweet. Would that be adding sugar? I love it. Up until last week he also had barely gotten anything this season. I think he said he usually gets about 200 gallons but so far had only gotten about 20. I'll have to see what he has gotten this week.


Depending where he is it got too warm too quick around here. The last week or so has been better. 40 during the day with good sun and 20 at night. Give you good results. My trees budded two weeks ago so they would have been no good.
They way you hear it also effects the taste. I prefer the wood fire. Adds a bit of smoke to the taste. Mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Deershack

Haven't tried theirs. I do know that my "price" is way under their sale price. LOL, A little copper pipe for taps, some plastic tubing, some food grade 5 gal buckets from a bakery and a 20# tank of propane. In this case, my time is nothing. LOL


----------



## Doughboy12

Deershack;1988174 said:


> I should have added that soil can make a big difference as well as the amount of water available at the time of tapping. Not saying that everyone adds to their final product, I don't, but I have heard that it is done. I also only tap 3 trees in my back yard so my taste is pretty consistant. My trees are located in a area where I blow a lot of snow from my patio so when the snow melts, they get a lot of water.


Not positive but the water and the sugar they get for this years sap has all been stored thru the winter in the roots.


----------



## Doughboy12

Deershack;1988182 said:


> Haven't tried theirs. I do know that my "price" is way under their sale price. LOL, A little copper pipe for taps, some plastic tubing, some food grade 5 gal buckets from a bakery and a 20# tank of propane.


My two aren't big enough at the house yet. I go to a friends house and make a weekend of it. Beer cigars and a big fire. I welded up a double barel stove and cut it so 3 full size commercial serving pans fit in it. One for preheat one for first boil and one for main boil. Do the finish in the house and bottle there too. 
I think he has 40 taps. None of which have been doing very well this year yet.


----------



## Deershack

Doughboy12;1988183 said:


> Not positive but the water and the sugar they get for this years sap has all been stored thru the winter in the roots.


A lot of it is but additional water is needed to cause the " pumping" action of the freeze-thaw cycle to work. The sap(water) that is drawn also needs to be replaced.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1988118 said:


> No way.....


I couldn't believe it. That's why I did no mowing last year all the low ballers. I'm Right back to hatin it


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1988128 said:


> That's not nice to take a shot at him.


Hey now. Be nice!


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;1988161 said:


> Wow, just wow. I thought a 18.00 cut on a small residential was bad....jeeez, I about fell over when the homeowner showed me the bid.....btw....they both had caddy's in the driveway....


People are crazy on there low prices that's why I hate mowing


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh good. The old "feels like there's too much to do, so let's wake up at 2 am" syndrome.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1988193 said:


> Oh good. The old "feels like there's too much to do, so let's wake up at 2 am" syndrome.


Get to sleep you have a clean up to do tomorrow.

You might not be alone in the thought process of too much to do.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1988194 said:


> Get to sleep you have a clean up to do tomorrow.
> 
> You might not be alone in the thought process of too much to do.


My guys already have their list and equipment ready.

I don't need to be up when they get here.

Gonna send out my invoices now. Maybe people will see what time they were sent out and think I can't sleep, worried about money and send a check right away??


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1988195 said:


> My guys already have their list and equipment ready.
> 
> I don't need to be up when they get here.
> 
> Gonna send out my invoices now. *Maybe people will see what time they were sent out and think I can't sleep, worried about money and send a check right away??*


D'ohkay! Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'd be really pissed if we had a big workload to get taken care of.

It sucks like when you can't sleep when snow is on the way.

Maybe I need to get a big white board in the garage so I can write down everything that needs to be done, so I don't go to bed with it on brain.


----------



## SnowGuy73

20° breeze clear.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Up to 60% chance for Sunday.


----------



## CityGuy

18° and clear


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Headed to Menard's quick. Truck says 10°F.


----------



## CityGuy

Truck says 17°


----------



## CityGuy

Well at least the blocks of rubber aren't rock hard this morning.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

9 and mostly clear


----------



## Bill1090

15*

Clear and cold.


----------



## CityGuy

18° and clear


----------



## cbservicesllc

12 and clear here...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Fahey has a smaller than normal sale Bill for tomorrow.


----------



## Camden

10 degrees here. It was 91 when I returned the rental car in Florida yesterday. What a shock to the system.


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1988242 said:


> 10 degrees here. It was 91 when I returned the rental car in Florida yesterday. What a shock to the system.


I'll bet.......


----------



## CityGuy

Sun is out but, it's deceiving. It's flat out cold.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1988241 said:


> Fahey has a smaller than normal sale Bill for tomorrow.


I was looking at it while I couldn't sleep. 3 rings with only 160ish items each. Even pictures make it look like stuff is kinda spread out.

Looks like a few more golf courses are updating equipment, quite a few WAM's this year.


----------



## CityGuy

Just saw city of Buffalo with their pull patcher steaming. Must have gone to St. Paul for hot mix.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1988247 said:


> I was looking at it while I couldn't sleep. 3 rings with only 160ish items each. Even pictures make it look like stuff is kinda spread out.
> 
> Looks like a few more golf courses are updating equipment, quite a few WAM's this year.


Agreed.

You going?


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1988241 said:


> Fahey has a smaller than normal sale Bill for tomorrow.


I'm going to head out there today and checkout a few things.

Hopefully the bidding doesn't get out of control.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1988167 said:


> Well since we're back on that topic...........Why just offer that to the "wealthier customers"?
> 
> BOX......


Because i had to throw that in to see who bit


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;1988252 said:


> I'm going to head out there today and checkout a few things.
> 
> Hopefully the bidding doesn't get out of control.


It's an auction. It will!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1988251 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> You going?


Yeah, there's actually quite a bit of stuff I wouldn't mind having for my larger work.

I'm sure it will be a waste though, that most of the stuff will go for way more than I'm going to pay.

BUT..... I gotta go, just in case.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1988252 said:


> I'm going to head out there today and checkout a few things.
> 
> Hopefully the bidding doesn't get out of control.


I thought about doing the same, but I figure I'll just get there early tomorrow and look around.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1988256 said:


> Yeah, there's actually quite a bit of stuff I wouldn't mind having for my larger work.
> 
> I'm sure it will be a waste though, that most of the stuff will go for way more than I'm going to pay.
> 
> BUT..... I gotta go, just in case.


I see a few things as well that I'm sure will go for about 10% under new retail...


----------



## banonea

TKLAWN;1988252 said:


> I'm going to head out there today and checkout a few things.
> 
> Hopefully the bidding doesn't get out of control.


I will be there tomorrow. Going to bring the lawncare trailer i am trying to sell with, throw a for sale sign on it and see what happens. Is a central place there for all the plowsite people to meet


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1988256 said:


> Yeah, there's actually quite a bit of stuff I wouldn't mind having for my larger work.
> 
> I'm sure it will be a waste though, that most of the stuff will go for way more than I'm going to pay.
> 
> BUT..... I gotta go, just in case.


With luck, less per push work means less people there to buy, lower bids.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1988258 said:


> I see a few things as well that I'm sure will go for about 10% over new retail...


Fixed that typo.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1988260 said:


> With luck, less per push work means less people there to buy, lower bids.....


I don't think it matters. There will be people looking to buy used and save $1500 because of the less per pushes.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1988257 said:


> I thought about doing the same, but I figure I'll just get there early tomorrow and look around.


And eat hot dogs.....Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1988261 said:


> Fixed that typo.....


That's about it too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1988264 said:


> And eat hot dogs.....Thumbs Up


They didn't have hot dogs last year, only pizza!


----------



## Greenery

I'll be going.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1988268 said:


> They didn't have hot dogs last year, only pizza!


WTF?? No hot dogs?? That's an auction staple. $1 hot dogs, $1 pop.


----------



## Greenery

TKLAWN;1988264 said:


> And eat hot dogs.....Thumbs Up


Info on that exmark?


----------



## Greenery

lwnmwrman22;1988271 said:


> wtf?? No hot dogs?? That's an auction staple. $1 hot dogs, $1 pop.


$1.10 ... . .


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1988273 said:


> $1.10 ... . .


I'd pay $1.50 over $1 for a slice of pizza.


----------



## Greenery

I'll be the guy wearing snakeskin boots, cowboy hat, chewing on a piece of straw, bidding on just about everything with no intention of actually buying it. (I just like the excitement of bidding, I'll be doing the Dave Hester call)

Make sure you come by and say hi. Mention plowsite so I know your not a stalker.☺


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1988271 said:


> WTF?? No hot dogs?? That's an auction staple. $1 hot dogs, $1 pop.


That's what I said as well..


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I'm going to bid on line. Whatever looks like a low price, I'm going to bid it up


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1988260 said:


> With luck, less per push work means less people there to buy, lower bids.....


Or more people looking for used vs new


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1988275 said:


> I'd pay $1.50 over $1 for a slice of pizza.


I think it was more than a dollar a slice, but don't quote me on that.

Quality might remember.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1988279 said:


> I'm going to bid on line. Whatever looks like a low price, I'm going to bid it up


Let me know if you need info on anything, I can send you pictures and such.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1988280 said:


> Or more people looking for used vs new


This............


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1988280 said:


> Or more people looking for used vs new


This too........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1988280 said:


> Or more people looking for used vs new


This three....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1988280 said:


> Or more people looking for used vs new


There is some good financing options as well out there now. 0%. Can't beat that


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1988282 said:


> Let me know if you need info on anything, I can send you pictures and such.


Ok. How much you gonna charge me? Wish I could go and bs, but have this home show lined up


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1988288 said:


> Ok. How much you gonna charge me? Wish I could go and bs, but have this home show lined up


$0.00, I get unlimited texts! Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1988292 said:


> $0.00, I get unlimited texts! Thumbs Up


Haha. ......


----------



## qualitycut

I might go, trying to get out of going to a stupid wedding. What time does it usually get over?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1988292 said:


> $0.00, I get unlimited texts! Thumbs Up


I was giving you crap, because I know you like money


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1988296 said:


> I was giving you crap, because I know you like money


Who? The guy who didnt work all winter


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1988296 said:


> I was giving you crap, because I know you like money


Only thing I like more, spending it!payup


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1988295 said:


> I might go, trying to get out of going to a stupid wedding. What time does it usually get over?


We have to bail by 1:30-2.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1988295 said:


> I might go, trying to get out of going to a stupid wedding. What time does it usually get over?


Noon, not much there this year.


----------



## TKLAWN

Greenery;1988272 said:


> Info on that exmark?


Ok here's what I got...

05' 52 exmark z 23 Kwai 1,000 hrs $2,200
10' 60 exmark x series 1,500 hrs $4,900
36 toro walk behind. $1000
52 wright stander 17 Kwai $1,000

Let the ripping begin....


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1988297 said:


> Who? The guy who didnt work all winter


Did anyone work this winter? :laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1988301 said:


> Ok here's what I got...
> 
> 05' 52 exmark z 23 Kwai 1,000 hrs $2,200
> 10' 60 exmark x series 1,500 hrs $4,900
> 36 toro walk behind. $1000
> 52 wright stander 17 Kwai $1,000
> 
> Let the ripping begin....


What year is your toro and is it hydro?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1988302 said:


> Did anyone work this winter? :laughing:


I did.......


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1988303 said:


> What year is your toro and is it hydro?


Think he said belt


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1988302 said:


> Did anyone work this winter? :laughing:


Yea i kinda was thinking that after i posted. I probably worked 60 hours this winter.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1988303 said:


> What year is your toro and is it hydro?


Not sure.. Early 2000s?? No hour meter either

Belt drive 15 kohler


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1988300 said:


> Noon, not much there this year.


They do the rings at the same time dont they?


----------



## Camden

TKLAWN;1988301 said:


> 36 toro walk behind. $1000


Does this machine have a bagger?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1988308 said:


> They do the rings at the same time dont they?


Usually. Maybe with the small auction either they spend more time on each item, or only run 2 rings at a time.

Usually two rings of the larger stuff, then someone doing all the handheld / smaller stuff. Sucks if you have multiple items.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1988306 said:


> Yea i kinda was thinking that after i posted. I probably worked 60 hours this winter.


I have more time in filling out applications and interviews!

I'm screwed.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1988308 said:


> They do the rings at the same time dont they?


Correct.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1988307 said:


> Not sure.. Early 2000s?? No hour meter either
> 
> Belt drive 15 kohler


Copy that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1988311 said:


> I have more time in filling out applications and interviews!
> 
> I'm screwed.......


You saw Bloomington's looking, right?


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1988314 said:


> You saw Bloomington's looking, right?


Yup, had that app in the day it was posted.


----------



## Camden

Greenery;1988276 said:


> I'll be the guy wearing snakeskin boots, cowboy hat, chewing on a piece of straw


So how do you intend to standout among all the other guys from this site that'll also be in attendance?


----------



## TKLAWN

Camden;1988309 said:


> Does this machine have a bagger?


No bagger.....


----------



## mnlefty

SnowGuy73;1988311 said:


> I have more time in filling out applications and interviews!
> 
> I'm screwed.......


So many of the government jobs use that same system... can't have *that* much time in to apps. You looking at school jobs too? They seem to follow city protocol in regards to seasonals/"paying your dues".


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnlefty;1988322 said:


> So many of the government jobs use that same system... can't have *that* much time in to apps. You looking at school jobs too? They seem to follow city protocol in regards to seasonals/"paying your dues".


A few are getting away from the "NEOGOV" and going with something new, I can't remember what its called. Believe it or not, some you have to still fill out by hand, just did one of those two weeks ago!

Schools, no.


----------



## Greenery

SnowGuy73;1988315 said:


> Yup, had that app in the day it was posted.


Are you doing summer work?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1988324 said:


> Are you doing summer work?


Yes I am. :crying:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1988196 said:


> D'ohkay! Thumbs Up


Funny, I've already been paid from 2 customers. xysport


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1988263 said:


> I don't think it matters. There will be people looking to buy used and save $1500 because of the less per pushes.


I think somebody brought that up when I said about the same as Bano... makes sense...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;1988276 said:


> I'll be the guy wearing snakeskin boots, cowboy hat, chewing on a piece of straw, bidding on just about everything with no intention of actually buying it. (I just like the excitement of bidding, I'll be doing the Dave Hester call)
> 
> Make sure you come by and say hi. Mention plowsite so I know your not a stalker.☺


Yuuuuuuuuup!


----------



## qualitycut

Sure feels like Saturday for some reason. Grounds frozen solid too


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1988330 said:


> Funny, I've already been paid from 2 customers. xysport


Nice work! FWIW... I (really my office manager) sent April invoices too... just not at 2AM... All my resi's are billed prior to the month of service... Kinda like insurance... cell phones... etc...


----------



## Green Grass

So update on the trailer I just picked it up and it was the best buying experience I have had.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1988338 said:


> So update on the trailer I just picked it up and it was the best buying experience I have had.


No pictures?


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1988340 said:


> No pictures?


People don't know how to follow the rules anymore


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;1988317 said:


> So how do you intend to standout among all the other guys from this site that'll also be in attendance?


I see what you did there. 
Would love to make it but will be up boiling sap.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1988346 said:


> People don't know how to follow the rules anymore


This.........:waving:


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1988340 said:


> No pictures?


I will after I eat my lunch.


----------



## Bill1090

Green Grass;1988338 said:


> So update on the trailer I just picked it up and it was the best buying experience I have had.


Could've stopped and said hello.


----------



## Bill1090

29* and sunny.


Diesel went down .10 yesterday.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1988268 said:


> They didn't have hot dogs last year, only pizza!


What??????

Can't have an auction without dogs. It's just not right.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1988346 said:


> People don't know how to follow the rules anymore


Agreed......


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;1988355 said:


> Could've stopped and said hello.


I thought you would meet him there for your cut....:laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1988292 said:


> $0.00, I get unlimited texts! Thumbs Up


This........


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1988298 said:


> Only thing I like more, spending it!payup


That and..... Oh wait can't say that here.

Beer?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1988338 said:


> So update on the trailer I just picked it up and it was the best buying experience I have had.


Where did you buy it again? Was it lacrosse?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1988302 said:


> Did anyone work this winter? :laughing:


Ahh yes........


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1988311 said:


> I have more time in filling out applications and interviews!
> 
> I'm screwed.......


Keep applying it will happen.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1988311 said:


> I have more time in filling out applications and interviews!
> 
> I'm screwed.......


You know about the lmcc site right?


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1988302 said:


> Did anyone work this winter? :laughing:


It was a lot of work Trolling new lakes for fish all winter


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1988338 said:


> So update on the trailer I just picked it up and it was the best buying experience I have had.


You know the drill. Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1988346 said:


> People don't know how to follow the rules anymore


This.

Btw is there a rule book for this room?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1988352 said:


> I will after I eat my lunch.


You can bring me mine. 14 north of 12.


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1988359 said:


> I thought you would meet him there for your cut....:laughing:


This.......


----------



## CityGuy

27° sunny
Feels like 40°


----------



## Green Grass




----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1988378 said:


>


How much did it end up being? 14'?


----------



## Bill1090

Green Grass;1988378 said:


>


Uh oh your new trailer is all dirty.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1988379 said:


> How much did it end up being? 14'?


Looks different then mine. Maybe not a low pro? And the pump box looks different


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1988357 said:


> What??????
> 
> Can't have an auction without dogs. It's just not right.


My thoughts too.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1988381 said:


> Looks different then mine. Maybe not a low pro? And the pump box looks different


I think it's the standard one. The pump box is different from mine too. That that it matters at all. Frame and pump are the only differences I see


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1988370 said:


> It was a lot of work Trolling new lakes for fish all winter


Haha. True.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1988378 said:


>


Looks good.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1988378 said:


>


Nice.......


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1988378 said:


>


Now I know who's getting me pulverized.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Did price increases across the board this year. All of my current customers are good.

All of the new properties I'm at least 20% more than the current contractor.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1988385 said:


> Haha. True.


That was the one nice thing about the lack of snow I actually fished a ton this year.


----------



## Doughboy12

Green Grass;1988378 said:


>


Man those are handy. Wish I had one...hmmmm.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1988378 said:


>


Nice! How much again?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1988392 said:


> Did price increases across the board this year. All of my current customers are good.
> 
> All of the new properties I'm at least 20% more than the current contractor.


 Pretty hard to do that in my side of town. To many people doing it on the side for free


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1988395 said:


> Man those are handy. Wish I had one...hmmmm.


I got one you can rent


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1988398 said:


> I got one you can rent


You're too far away........ Need one for this fire ring patio job I want to do.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1988399 said:


> You're too far away........ Need one for this fire ring patio job I want to do.


I know someone that can install that for you too! Delivery is available as well


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1988381 said:


> Looks different then mine. Maybe not a low pro? And the pump box looks different


Not a low pro it's a standard. The lowered the pump boxes on all there trailers.


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1988379 said:


> How much did it end up being? 14'?


6250 plus tax and title fee. He said they only mark the trailer up $300 but they sell about 60 dump trailers a month and a couple hundred other trailers. They must have a couple hundred trailers there.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1988399 said:


> You're too far away........ Need one for this fire ring patio job I want to do.


I got one you can rent too and s bobcat to dig it out for you


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1988403 said:


> 6250 plus tax and title fee. He said they only mark the trailer up $30 but they sell about 60 dump trailers a month and a couple hundred other trailers. They must have a couple hundred trailers there.


So its 1000k lower than the low pro at lano? How much cheaper was it than a standard at lano. I thought you were getting a low pro 1k cheaper i must be missing something


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1988405 said:


> So its 1000k lower than the low pro at lano? How much cheaper was it than a standard at lano. I thought you were getting a low pro 1k cheaper i must be missing something


That's what I had thought before too


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1988403 said:


> 6250 plus tax and title fee. He said they only mark the trailer up $300 but they sell about 60 dump trailers a month and a couple hundred other trailers. They must have a couple hundred trailers there.


Yep 1 grand less then what I paid without tax and title. Not a bad deal


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1988405 said:


> So its 1000k lower than the low pro at lano? How much cheaper was it than a standard at lano. I thought you were getting a low pro 1k cheaper i must be missing something


A low pro was 200 more. Lano quoted me 7100 for a standard 7300 for a low pro


----------



## 60Grit

qualitycut;1988405 said:


> So its 1000k lower than the low pro at lano? How much cheaper was it than a standard at lano. I thought you were getting a low pro 1k cheaper i must be missing something


The trailer I had with when I saw you last summer was a low pro from LaCrosse. $200 more for the low pro and you get the I-beam construction instead of the C channel on the Standard. Price difference from Lano is $950 for the same trailer. I noticed Lano orders theirs with a heavier duty tongue jack and LaCrosse orders theirs with the rear legs.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CJ's Outdoor;1988412 said:


> The trailer I had with when I saw you last summer was a low pro from LaCrosse. $200 more for the low pro and you get the I-beam construction instead of the C channel on the Standard. Price difference from Lano is $950 for the same trailer. I noticed Lano orders theirs with a heavier duty tongue jack and LaCrosse orders theirs with the rear legs.


I don't get why they all don't have the heavy duty spring assist jack.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1988404 said:


> I got one you can rent too and s bobcat to dig it out for you


No room to get the bobcat in from what I know about them. Gap behind the garage is 6' or less. Fenced in area. The fire ring is there. I just want to add the patio portion around it.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;1988399 said:


> You're too far away........ Need one for this fire ring patio job I want to do.


So now we know it was Doughboy with the 4K budget! Dang Homeowners just don't get it sometimes


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;1988415 said:


> So now we know it was Doughboy with the 4K budget! Dang Homeowners just don't get it sometimes


Well that flipped on me...I was going the other way with it but Q is too smart...
My budget isn't that high...:laughing:


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1988414 said:


> No room to get the bobcat in from what I know about them. Gap behind the garage is 6' or less. Fenced in area. The fire ring is there. I just want to add the patio portion around it.


You can get a machine threw a 6' opening


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1988414 said:


> No room to get the bobcat in from what I know about them. Gap behind the garage is 6' or less. Fenced in area. The fire ring is there. I just want to add the patio portion around it.


Mines 6 ft or a little less. Take a section of fence out


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1988417 said:


> You can get a machine threw a 6' opening


Not with me at the helm...:waving:


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1988418 said:


> Mines 6 ft or a little less. Take a section of fence out


Yours should be just a hair over 5.5' counting the bucket width


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1988419 said:


> Not with me at the helm...:waving:


You'll just make the opening bigger then! Your good ether way!


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1988418 said:


> Mines 6 ft or a little less. Take a section of fence out


Not really needed for this project. The one in the front yes. 
Really could use a power sod cutter though.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1988421 said:


> Yours should be just a hair over 5.5' counting the bucket width


Yea i thought it has 6 ft bucket because the tracks are wider.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1988422 said:


> You'll just make the opening bigger then! Your good ether way!


Let's see. Wreck the chainlink fence or the garage furnace room....I'll pass.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1988423 said:


> Not really needed for this project. The one in the front yes.
> Really could use a power sod cutter though.


Or twar it out with a bobcat


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1988424 said:


> Yea i thought it has 6 ft bucket because the tracks are wider.


You might. My 650 has a 6' bucket so dose the 590 with the 18" tracks

Ether way it fits


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1988426 said:


> Or twar it out with a bobcat


Bobcat is a little out of the budget....unless we can make a trade. 
What do you need help with?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1988425 said:


> Let's see. Wreck the chainlink fence or the garage furnace room....I'll pass.


Oh it's only chain link, few bolts and it's off

And I do have a gopro that can go along with the rental so we can all enjoy the show


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1988426 said:


> Or twar it out with a bobcat


This.... Quick and easy


----------



## albhb3

that sun thing is out....in other news back on the phone with allstate these people are IDIOTS. Got my explanation of benefits says payout amount at the bottom and at the top it says 0.00 and no check... apparently its back in "review" aka we don't wanna pay ya 4200 more wtf even though it says it was paid out on the 19th


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;1988431 said:


> that sun thing is out....in other news back on the phone with allstate these people are IDIOTS


What did you wreck?


----------



## cbservicesllc

CJ's Outdoor;1988412 said:


> The trailer I had with when I saw you last summer was a low pro from LaCrosse. $200 more for the low pro and you get the I-beam construction instead of the C channel on the Standard. Price difference from Lano is $950 for the same trailer. I noticed Lano orders theirs with a heavier duty tongue jack and LaCrosse orders theirs with the rear legs.


So the difference in frame construction is the regular vs low pro... not lacrosse vs lano... things just got interesting...


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1988435 said:


> So the difference in frame construction is the regular vs low pro... not lacrosse vs lano... things just got interesting...


It's always been that way. We thought he was talking low pro to low pro was over 1k less


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;1988432 said:


> What did you wreck?


nothing :laughing::laughing: still waiting for money from having the kid in January...Have hospital indemnity coverage through work 2000 for the first day admitted and 200/day for a max of 10 days per episode... she was admitted twice once for the kid and then 2 days after getting out for a kidney infection. We have gotten a total of 200/4400 so far


----------



## Doughboy12

albhb3;1988438 said:


> nothing :laughing::laughing: still waiting for money from having the kid in January...Have hospital indemnity coverage through work 2000 for the first day admitted and 200/day for a max of 10 days per episode... she was admitted twice once for the kid and then 2 days after getting out for a kidney infection. We have gotten a total of 200/4400 so far


Don't they just pay the hospital?


----------



## albhb3

Doughboy12;1988440 said:


> Don't they just pay the hospital?


nope this is completely separate from our health insurance the only reason we signed up was to cover any extra medical bills that we would have to pay...Our HR lady did the same last year when she had a kid last year either way this shouldn't be taking 3 months


----------



## TKLAWN

Bring your muck Luks out to Fahey. What a mess!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I've got a nice little tractor that'll fit for Doughboy.


----------



## 60Grit

Polarismalibu;1988436 said:


> It's always been that way. We thought he was talking low pro to low pro was over 1k less


Well, close... $950 difference low pro to low pro


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1988442 said:


> Bring your muck Luks out to Fahey. What a mess!


Sounds about right.


----------



## 60Grit

cbservicesllc;1988435 said:


> So the difference in frame construction is the regular vs low pro... not lacrosse vs lano... things just got interesting...


Correct. I'm going with the volume/$300 profit idea. Best 'haggle' LaCrosse would do is $100 off two trailers.


----------



## skorum03

Cosettas for lunch today. 

Can't beat it


----------



## Doughboy12

skorum03;1988452 said:


> Cosettas for lunch today.
> 
> Can't beat it


Well that notice was an hour and a half late...


----------



## qualitycut

CJ's Outdoor;1988451 said:


> Correct. I'm going with the volume/$300 profit idea. Best 'haggle' LaCrosse would do is $100 off two trailers.


So after fuel say 150 and 4-5 hours of time save about 500


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;1988441 said:


> nope this is completely separate from our health insurance the only reason we signed up was to cover any extra medical bills that we would have to pay...Our HR lady did the same last year when she had a kid last year either way this shouldn't be taking 3 months


Good luck. Still waiting on a bill for dad at mayo. He passed 4 years ago.


----------



## ryde307

Deershack;1988155 said:


> Finally the sap is flowing. Got 25 gal in the last 36 hrs. Started boiling it this morning. Should get about 60-70 gal by Sun when I think it will be done for the season. Will mean about 6 qts of syrup.


We used to do a few thousand gallons a season.



SnowGuy73;1988257 said:


> I thought about doing the same, but I figure I'll just get there early tomorrow and look around.


I will be there also. Bidding on everything you do.



TKLAWN;1988264 said:


> And eat hot dogs.....Thumbs Up


Like Button pressed



LwnmwrMan22;1988271 said:


> WTF?? No hot dogs?? That's an auction staple. $1 hot dogs, $1 pop.


Dislike button pressed



Greenery;1988276 said:


> I'll be the guy wearing snakeskin boots, cowboy hat, chewing on a piece of straw, bidding on just about everything with no intention of actually buying it. (I just like the excitement of bidding, I'll be doing the Dave Hester call)
> 
> Make sure you come by and say hi. Mention plowsite so I know your not a stalker.☺


There is a guy that attends most auctions in a similar outfit.



SnowGuy73;1988302 said:


> Did anyone work this winter? :laughing:


We did but are about 35% behind last season in terms of revenue. Hope spring goes well.



SnowGuy73;1988311 said:


> I have more time in filling out applications and interviews!
> 
> I'm screwed.......


Come over to our shop and fill one out.



LwnmwrMan22;1988392 said:


> Did price increases across the board this year. All of my current customers are good.
> 
> All of the new properties I'm at least 20% more than the current contractor.


We have been high on every property quoted besides one. We were higher on it but still able to get it. Seems you need to be real low to get in and then can slowly raise prices if you do decent work.



TKLAWN;1988442 said:


> Bring your muck Luks out to Fahey. What a mess!


Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## CityGuy

skorum03;1988452 said:


> Cosettas for lunch today.
> 
> Can't beat it


Oh so good.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1988436 said:


> It's always been that way. We thought he was talking low pro to low pro was over 1k less


Alright, so it's around 1,000 difference for an apples to apples comparison...


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;1988455 said:


> Good luck. Still waiting on a bill for dad at mayo. He passed 4 years ago.


hey they can keep the bills I want that straight cash homie payup... just called them back after seeing the payee was wrong online, they were gonna send it to someone else. its reprocessing again... not 1 not 2 not 3, Supposedly a check goes out Saturday or Monday, there getting a call Tuesday


----------



## albhb3

anyone else see that pilot was told not to go to work by his doctor...


----------



## cbservicesllc

albhb3;1988463 said:


> anyone else see that pilot was told not to go to work by his doctor...


Yeah... who was it that brought up a medical condition again?


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1988463 said:


> anyone else see that pilot was told not to go to work by his doctor...


See they dont need guns to kill people


----------



## albhb3

cbservicesllc;1988464 said:


> Yeah... who was it that brought up a medical condition again?


I don't trust your kind up there in maple grove


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;1988463 said:


> anyone else see that pilot was told not to go to work by his doctor...


Sounded like he has bad depression


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1988465 said:


> See they dont need guns to kill people


:laughing: naw only a 70-80 million dollar plane that should do it


----------



## cbservicesllc

albhb3;1988468 said:


> I don't trust your kind up there in maple grove


Hahaha... fair enough...


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;1988469 said:


> Sounded like he has bad depression


I bet he don't anymore


----------



## albhb3

I see green horizons will mow for 29 bucks fert for 49 and aerate for 79 AND 10% off weekly mowing


----------



## qualitycut

Think if i leave by noon tomorrow i can make it back in time. I just dont want to go out there and have to leave before anything I want goes.


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1988473 said:


> I see green horizons will mow for 29 bucks fert for 49 and aerate for 79 AND 10% off weekly mowing


Haven't got one of those yet this year.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1988454 said:


> So after fuel say 150 and 4-5 hours of time save about 500


So I filled up when I left and when I got back it cost me $60 in fuel and the time is no big deal it's not like I have anything else to do.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1988461 said:


> Alright, so it's around 1,000 difference for an apples to apples comparison...


Correct. ....


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1988476 said:


> So I filled up when I left and when I got back it cost me $60 in fuel and the time is no big deal it's not like I have anything else to do.


 and how far of a drive 350 400 miles? If i would have had time when i bought mine i would have checked it out. I sold mine friday and had a new one Saturday


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;1988472 said:


> I bet he don't anymore


No now 500 other people do because he killed there family members


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1988456 said:


> We used to do a few thousand gallons a season.
> 
> I will be there also. Bidding on everything you do.
> 
> Like Button pressed
> 
> Dislike button pressed
> 
> There is a guy that attends most auctions in a similar outfit.
> 
> We did but are about 35% behind last season in terms of revenue. Hope spring goes well.
> 
> Come over to our shop and fill one out.
> 
> We have been high on every property quoted besides one. We were higher on it but still able to get it. Seems you need to be real low to get in and then can slowly raise prices if you do decent work.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up.


Maybe I will!


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1988479 said:


> and how far of a drive 350 400 miles? If i would have had time when i bought mine i would have checked it out. I sold mine friday and had a new one Saturday


It was like 200 for me each way.


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger there are some pictures let me know if you want any others. It seems to be built like a tank.

The low pro trailers have the I beam design.


----------



## Bill1090

Green, you might have restored my place in that place. Might have to go talk to Jim.

I dealt with Earl and he was an idiot.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1988479 said:


> and how far of a drive 350 400 miles? If i would have had time when i bought mine i would have checked it out. I sold mine friday and had a new one Saturday


They couldn't get the one I wanted for 6-8 weeks at the time when I bought mine. Lano was the same way.

Plus I hadn't herd good things about them


----------



## Green Grass

Bill1090;1988489 said:


> Green, you might have restored my place in that place. Might have to go talk to Jim.
> 
> I dealt with Earl and he was an idiot.


Jim was absolutely great. He was very open and honest explained why there are cheaper and what he did before he opened the trailer dealer.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1988487 said:


> Ranger there are some pictures let me know if you want any others. It seems to be built like a tank.
> 
> The low pro trailers have the I beam design.


After looking at those pics, I can justify $6500 for my Felling.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1988497 said:


> Jim was absolutely great. He was very open and honest explained why there are cheaper and what he did before he opened the trailer dealer.


What you using it for? Mulch and stuff or do you do some landscaping


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1988506 said:


> After looking at those pics, I can justify $6500 for my Felling.


Huh????.......


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1988506 said:


> After looking at those pics, I can justify $6500 for my Felling.


Your not digging the LoadTrail?


----------



## Bill1090

36* and sunny.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1988508 said:


> Huh????.......


He must mean ilhis felling is better so he can get more money for it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1988508 said:


> Huh????.......


I was kicking around selling my dump ttrailer when I was going to buy that truck. I figured the trailer was worth $6-$6500, but that was before I knew Load Trails were $6100. I thought I would only get $5,000 at most for my trailer.

However, after looking at those pics, the Felling is built heavier, and I can justify asking $6,500 and taking $6,000 for it.

Green's trailer is nice, don't get me wrong. In fact I've thought about selling mine, just to buy something new for not much more, but my leaf loader is mounted, my leaf box is built for it, all that stuff that would have to be redone keeps me from doing so.

ATTM.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1988509 said:


> Your not digging the LoadTrail?


No no no, trust me. If someone offered me $6,000 for my Felling, they could have it. I can see why it's more. No different than a Mod-Sota that'll run close to $10,000-$11,000.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1988513 said:


> I was kicking around selling my dump ttrailer when I was going to buy that truck. I figured the trailer was worth $6-$6500, but that was before I knew Load Trails were $6100. I thought I would only get $5,000 at most for my trailer.
> 
> However, after looking at those pics, the Felling is built heavier, and I can justify asking $6,500 and taking $6,000 for it.
> 
> Green's trailer is nice, don't get me wrong. In fact I've thought about selling mine, just to buy something new for not much more, but my leaf loader is mounted, my leaf box is built for it, all that stuff that would have to be redone keeps me from doing so.
> 
> ATTM.


Ahhh. I gotcha.


----------



## Bill1090

Clean ups to resume early next week judging by the forecast.


----------



## Bill1090

Any of you ever put a roll on bedliner along the bottom 6" of the doors on a truck?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1988515 said:


> No no no, trust me. If someone offered me $6,000 for my Felling, they could have it. I can see why it's more. No different than a Mod-Sota that'll run close to $10,000-$11,000.


Yea personally i wouldn't spend the extra for 1 my buddy has a midsota and mine can do everything his can


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1988507 said:


> What you using it for? Mulch and stuff or do you do some landscaping


Mulch, Rock, Spring and fall clean ups and brush. We just do the maintenance side of things. It's plenty more then what I need.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1988521 said:


> Mulch, Rock, Spring and fall clean ups and brush. We just do the maintenance side of things. It's plenty more then what I need.


Yea i had a pj standard and used it for hardscape and hauling my skid and was plenty for that. That a 12 ft or 14? Nice thing about the standard os when its on your truck you can get a wheelbarrow under the trailer and slide everything right in


----------



## SnowGuy73

My post was edited...


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1988515 said:


> No no no, trust me. If someone offered me $6,000 for my Felling, they could have it. I can see why it's more. No different than a Mod-Sota that'll run close to $10,000-$11,000.


Yes a Felling is built heavier and is a heavier trailer but that is way over kill for what I need.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1988524 said:


> Yea i had a pj standard and used it for hardscape and hauling my skid and was plenty for that. That a 12 ft or 14? Nice thing about the standard is when its on your truck you can get a wheelbarrow under the trailer and slide everything right in


14' I choose the standard because it will be rare that I will be loading equipment in it, so there was no need to spend the extra money.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Not sure if anyone watches Gopher Hockey but dang its hard to listen to these announcers. Its like watching a High School game with some students doing the play by play.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

albhb3;1988438 said:


> nothing :laughing::laughing: still waiting for money from having the kid in January...Have hospital indemnity coverage through work 2000 for the first day admitted and 200/day for a max of 10 days per episode... she was admitted twice once for the kid and then 2 days after getting out for a kidney infection. We have gotten a total of 200/4400 so far


We had a policy similar that we took out throught IHC something. We had it for 3 years and they did pay out when James fell down the deck steps and split his cheek open which got infected and spent 6 days in the hospital. But there was A LOT of back and forth BS. Then this summer the wife broke her foot at the cabin, they denied everything saying this or that wasn't filled out right things weren't submitted within X days bla bla bla. We ended up canceling and so did my brothers and step dad/mom. stepdad filed a complaint with the insurance someone. Step dad was actually doing all the leg work going back and forth because they were giving us such a hard time, he caught them multiple times in flat out lies


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1988518 said:


> Clean ups to resume early next week judging by the forecast.


Not here. I'm thinking it'll be the following week


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1988528 said:


> Not sure if anyone watches Gopher Hockey but dang its hard to listen to these announcers. Its like watching a High School game with some students doing the play by play.


They are quite honestly the worst I have heard. Good news is that Bulldogs are up 3-0.


----------



## cbservicesllc

albhb3;1988473 said:


> I see green horizons will mow for 29 bucks fert for 49 and aerate for 79 AND 10% off weekly mowing


What's that valid for "up to 5000 sf" like all those jokers do?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1988532 said:


> They are quite honestly the worst I have heard. Good news is that Bulldogs are up 3-0.


Hey....That's a low blow. Gophers are playing horrible. :crying:

But seriously, I hate these national games. Might have to turn on the radio and listen to that.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1988487 said:


> Ranger there are some pictures let me know if you want any others. It seems to be built like a tank.
> 
> The low pro trailers have the I beam design.


Looks good!


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1988534 said:


> Hey....That's a low blow. Gophers are playing horrible. :crying:
> 
> But seriously, I hate these national games. Might have to turn on the radio and listen to that.


I was once a Dog. Played 2 games and got 1 penalty!


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;1988519 said:


> Any of you ever put a roll on bedliner along the bottom 6" of the doors on a truck?


Bano has .... I think he just did it on his "new" plow truck...

Edit: He did it all the way around???


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1988521 said:


> Mulch, Rock, Spring and fall clean ups and brush. We just do the maintenance side of things. It's plenty more then what I need.


Good to know!


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;1988540 said:


> I was once a Dog. Played 2 games and got 1 penalty!


Bruzzer....:laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1988540 said:


> I was once a Dog. Played 2 games and got 1 penalty!


I see. Well on a sunny October day in 1999 Doug Woog thought I was a Gopher as I walked by Mariucci Arena after class. We talked for 15 minutes before it clicked that I didn't play hockey for the Gophers. I think that was the year Lucia started so he wasn't the coach anymore. I must have looked like one of the players. Pretty funny looking back. When Woog approached me I had no choice but to answer his questions. Of course I'm talking to the coach. Maybe he had heard about my crazy puck skills.


----------



## albhb3

cbservicesllc;1988533 said:


> What's that valid for "up to 5000 sf" like all those jokers do?


just says "MOST"


----------



## albhb3

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1988529 said:


> We had a policy similar that we took out throught IHC something. We had it for 3 years and they did pay out when James fell down the deck steps and split his cheek open which got infected and spent 6 days in the hospital. But there was A LOT of back and forth BS. Then this summer the wife broke her foot at the cabin, they denied everything saying this or that wasn't filled out right things weren't submitted within X days bla bla bla. We ended up canceling and so did my brothers and step dad/mom. stepdad filed a complaint with the insurance someone. Step dad was actually doing all the leg work going back and forth because they were giving us such a hard time, he caught them multiple times in flat out lies


yea im cancelling as soon as I get paid up not worth the headache


----------



## Doughboy12

Hate to say it but Hammer was better than the current Bozo on 11.


----------



## Doughboy12

Nice tip Rau. Wrong net. 

Fire Lucia......b4 the end of the game...lol


----------



## Doughboy12

Looks like nobody in NH wants to see a pair of MN teams play.
Scheduling FAIL.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak says 70°+ Wednesday.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;1988555 said:


> Novak says 70°+ Wednesday.


I saw that....then 44 on Friday


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1988521 said:


> Mulch, Rock, Spring and fall clean ups and brush. We just do the maintenance side of things. It's plenty more then what I need.


And pulverized black dirt.


----------



## CityGuy

Just got home from Mill Creek. Had a beverage with the city guys. One retired today. 30 years on the job.


----------



## Bill1090

snowguy73;1988555 said:


> novak says 70°+ wednesday.


perfect!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

34° sunny.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1988561 said:


> Just got home from Mill Creek. Had a beverage with the city guys. One retired today. 30 years on the job.


They have good food.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1988546 said:


> I see. Well on a sunny October day in 1999 Doug Woog thought I was a Gopher as I walked by Mariucci Arena after class. We talked for 15 minutes before it clicked that I didn't play hockey for the Gophers. I think that was the year Lucia started so he wasn't the coach anymore. I must have looked like one of the players. Pretty funny looking back. When Woog approached me I had no choice but to answer his questions. Of course I'm talking to the coach. Maybe he had heard about my crazy puck skills.


*Ding* Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1988555 said:


> Novak says 70°+ Wednesday.


Geez nothing like easing into it. I like spring would be nice to do 50s then 60s then 70s


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1988572 said:


> Geez nothing like easing into it. I like spring would be nice to do 50s then 60s then 70s


But then it's gonna be mid 40's and chances of a mix later week and into the weekend


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1988526 said:


> Yes a Felling is built heavier and is a heavier trailer but that is way over kill for what I need.


Right, and that's why I may try to get $6500 for mine, then run and grab a load trail. And I DEFINITELY wasn't taking a shot at your guys' trailers, just can justify trying to get more for mine, that's all.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1988571 said:


> *Ding* Thumbs Up


:laughing:

Did I tell you about the time My brother and I were the focus of all the live shots on the Fox9 morning show during the fishing opener one year.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1988572 said:


> Geez nothing like easing into it. I like spring would be nice to do 50s then 60s then 70s


That's what I wanted two weeks ago when that happened. I think we are going full force the week after Easter.


----------



## Greenery

SSS Inc.;1988577 said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Did I tell you about the time My brother and I were the focus of all the live shots on the Fox9 morning show during the fishing opener one year.


Do you mean this...






☺


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1988577 said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Did I tell you about the time My brother and I were the focus of all the live shots on the Fox9 morning show during the fishing opener one year.


*Ding* :waving:


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1988576 said:


> Right, and that's why I may try to get $6500 for mine, then run and grab a load trail. And I DEFINITELY wasn't taking a shot at your guys' trailers, just can justify trying to get more for mine, that's all.


I figured you weren't maliciously cafing all over everyone here... haha


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1988584 said:


> *Ding* :waving:


Did I tell you about the time I was on the news talking about No turn on red signs in Mpls and how I was asked to give two different takes on the issue so they could pick which one fit the story best?


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1988576 said:


> Right, And I DEFINITELY was taking a shot at your guys' trailers, just can justify getting one that might dent easier, that's all.


fixed it for you :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1988588 said:


> Did I tell you about the time I was on the news talking about No turn on red signs in Mpls and how I was asked to give two different takes on the issue so they could pick which one fit the story best?


I feel like we should get your autograph! :laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1988594 said:


> fixed it for you :laughing::laughing:


Well, there is that.........


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1988595 said:


> I feel like we should get your autograph! :laughing:


Did I tell you about the two times I won a City Pages magazine best of the TC award??


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1988596 said:


> Well, there is that.........


Don't forget the part about two C channels welded together is just asking for rust. 

Just kidding green, looks nice!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1988595 said:


> I feel like we should get your autograph! :laughing:


He's a pretty big deal...


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1988599 said:


> Don't forget the part about two C channels welded together is just asking for rust.
> 
> Just kidding green, looks nice!


I doubt it will ever see salt but if it does start to rust I will park by Lawnmr and his insurance will buy me a new one,.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1988604 said:


> I doubt it will ever see salt but if it does start to rust I will park by Lawnmr and his insurance will buy me a new one,.


Salt is the killer. Everything that we have that doesn't see winter is in great shape. I cringe when we start using a new trailer or truck in the winter.

GOALLLLLLLLLL


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1988605 said:


> Salt is the killer. Everything that we have that doesn't see winter is in great shape. I cringe when we start using a new trailer or truck in the winter.
> 
> GOALLLLLLLLLL


Yea my old dump trailer was 5 years old and only rust was in the box. New trailer was used this winter but was not scratched yet or paint missing so hopefully doesnt get bad.


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;1988604 said:


> I doubt it will ever see salt but if it does start to rust I will park by Lawnmr and his insurance will buy me a new one,.


Thanks for the pics and the update. I think it looks good. I'm gonna call Jim in the next few days. Maybe tomorrow and see if I can get paperwork done over fax or email then in a week or so I'll run down and get one. I have a handful of const. Projects to do then I'm free. Need it for my driveway and a parking lot I have to tear up in June. Which I still have to send an address to someone with measurements and pics.


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1988614 said:


> Thanks for the pics and the update. I think it looks good. I'm gonna call Jim in the next few days. Maybe tomorrow and see if I can get paperwork done over fax or email then in a week or so I'll run down and get one. I have a handful of const. Projects to do then I'm free. Need it for my driveway and a parking lot I have to tear up in June. Which I still have to send an address to someone with measurements and pics.


He had all the paperwork done when I got there and all I did was spend 5 minutes on the phone with him earlier this week .


----------



## Ranger620

Trying to decide if I build my garage this summer or poor the concrete and take 8 grand and finish my motor for my car so I can drive that this summer. Decisions decisions


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;1988617 said:


> He had all the paperwork done when I got there and all I did was spend 5 minutes on the phone with him earlier this week .


Awesome. Did you finance or pay cash? Was thinking of financing then maybe I cand do more than just concrete if I finish my motor


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1988619 said:


> Awesome. Did you finance or pay cash? Was thinking of financing then maybe I cand do more than just concrete if I finish my motor


They had 5.99% for up to 4 years or 0% for 6 months


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;1988620 said:


> They had 5.99% for up to 4 years or 0% for 6 months


0 for 6 months if I can start in November. Lol


----------



## snowman55

I just can't see financing a trailer.


----------



## Green Grass

snowman55;1988625 said:


> I just can't see financing a trailer.


I did 0% for 6 months just in case spring was a slow start.


----------



## Ranger620

snowman55;1988625 said:


> I just can't see financing a trailer.


Well I just can't see spending $12,000 on a motor either. But I did/am


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;1988626 said:


> I did 0% for 6 months just in case spring was a slow start.


0% it's really a no brainer even if you have the cash. Use theirs put your in the bank and they pay you interest. May not be much but it's earning interest none the less


----------



## TKLAWN

All the negativity in this town sucks!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

How many rings did they have last year ta fahey

Edit. Trying to decide how far i will get if i have to leave around 1215


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1988565 said:


> They have good food.


Prime rib is great.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1988632 said:


> how many rings did they have last year ta fahey
> 
> edit. Trying to decide how far i will get if i have to leave around 1215


3..............


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1988632 said:


> How many rings did they have last year ta fahey
> 
> Edit. Trying to decide how far i will get if i have to leave around 1215


I am not going. I guess I am the officer in Charge this weekend.


----------



## snowman55

0% is a whole other thing. That's free money.


----------



## Green Grass

snowman55;1988640 said:


> 0% is a whole other thing. That's free money.


Everyone likes free money!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1988636 said:


> 3..............


Just a lot less stuff or the same? Seems like less.


----------



## SSS Inc.

This game is getting exciting.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1988644 said:


> Just a lot less stuff or the same? Seems like less.


I'd say less stuff.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1988649 said:


> I'd say less stuff.


If they go in order of rings then thats fine, 3 is all trimmers and golf course crap


----------



## qualitycut

US National Weather Service Twin Cities Minnesota

3 hrs*·*

A couple potent systems will push through by the middle of next week. The first system on Sunday will bring a bit of rain in the morning, followed by gusty winds. The second system will bring rather warm air north Wednesday and the first decent shot at thunderstorms by afternoon


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1988650 said:


> If they go in order of rings then thats fine, 3 is all trimmers and golf course crap


They normally do.

Ring two has my interest.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1988653 said:


> They normally do.
> 
> Ring two has my interest.


Yea thats about it for me. Unless i plan on opening a golf course i guess.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1988639 said:


> I am not going. I guess I am the officer in Charge this weekend.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1988654 said:


> Yea thats about it for me. Unless i plan on opening a golf course i guess.


Agreed....


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1988656 said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:


Exactly!! they all went on vacations.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1988661 said:


> Exactly!! they all went on vacations.


So you were the last guy available


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1988663 said:


> So you were the last guy available


4th guy in line so yeah pretty much


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1988664 said:


> 4th guy in line so yeah pretty much


Glad I have no responsabilities any more.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1988665 said:


> Glad I have no responsabilities any more.


It was busy all week so I am sure that the weekend will be quite.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS after Wooger quit talking to him!


----------



## CityGuy

That was a cheap shot that should have been a penalty.


----------



## CityGuy

Goal..............................


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goallllllllllll


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1988671 said:


> SSS after Wooger quit talking to him!


Hirsch had serious issues. I'm thinking that's what woog did after wasting 15 minutes with me. Nice guy though. Not as nice as Frank Mazzocco when I ran into him last year.

Ding*

Another Goal!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Goal..................


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goalllllllll


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goal!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

At the circus with the nieces and nephews. Some of the stuff they do is insane!


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1988680 said:


> At the circus with the nieces and nephews. Some of the stuff they do is insane!


That is my house everyday!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1988681 said:


> That is my house everyday!


Or your fire ground. :laughing::laughing::waving:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1988680 said:


> At the circus with the nieces and nephews. Some of the stuff they do is insane!


I love the circus. I need to take my kids.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1988683 said:


> I love the circus. I need to take my kids.


Last year for the elephants I guess PETA got there way


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1988681 said:


> That is my house everyday!


Haha I bet! Gf sister has 5 kids there house is like that too


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1988687 said:


> Haha I bet! Gf sister has 5 kids there house is like that too


5 kids! !!! I would be living with one of you guys!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1988654 said:


> Yea thats about it for me. Unless i plan on opening a golf course i guess.


Or a LOT of acres of "rough" mowing.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1988685 said:


> Last year for the elephants I guess PETA got there way


I heard that. Kind of a bummer.


----------



## CityGuy

Goal.....................


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1988688 said:


> 5 kids! !!! I would be living with one of you guys!


Yeah don't ever go for 5 lol


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1988691 said:


> Goal.....................


I don't know about you guys but this team has me more pumped up than any other season of Wild hockey ever. They just take control of almost every game. Can we keep this up??

Sucks for the flames as they just dropped out of the playoffs and now they drop even lower.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1988620 said:


> They had 5.99% for up to 4 years or 0% for 6 months


Holy cow... 0 for 6?? I might need to think harder about going there myself!


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1988694 said:


> Holy cow... 0 for 6?? I might need to think harder about going there myself!


Yep that is one of the current options.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1988689 said:


> Or a LOT of acres of "rough" mowing.


I want the cafe club car for up north. Bar on wheels


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1988693 said:


> I don't know about you guys but this team has me more pumped up than any other season of Wild hockey ever. They just take control of almost every game. Can we keep this up??
> 
> Sucks for the flames as they just dropped out of the playoffs and now they drop even lower.


Seem to be great in the 3rd.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1988681 said:


> That is my house everyday!


Or my wife!

I wish...


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1988693 said:


> I don't know about you guys but this team has me more pumped up than any other season of Wild hockey ever. They just take control of almost every game. Can we keep this up??
> 
> Sucks for the flames as they just dropped out of the playoffs and now they drop even lower.


The farther the flames drop the better. They will get a better draft pick.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1988693 said:


> I don't know about you guys but this team has me more pumped up than any other season of Wild hockey ever. They just take control of almost every game. Can we keep this up??
> 
> Sucks for the flames as they just dropped out of the playoffs and now they drop even lower.


They certainly have made Wild hockey fun to watch again!


----------



## CityGuy

Great win for the wild.

Way to pump the fans up.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1988699 said:


> The farther the flames drop the better. They will get a better draft pick.


And they are only like 6 points back


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1988700 said:


> They certainly have made Wild hockey fun to watch again!


That they have!


----------



## banonea

See ya all at the auction, I will b the guy wearing the safety green bandana........


----------



## Ranger620

banonea;1988704 said:


> See ya all at the auction, I will b the guy wearing the safety green bandana........


I wanted to go but I have lots to do. Need to get some bids out fix the wifes car among a ton of other things. Maybe send out march invoices.


----------



## SSS Inc.

You guys are all going to the wrong auction.......


----------



## Greenery

Not if you want a $2000+ golf cart


----------



## Green Grass

Is the auction in Glencoe?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1988706 said:


> You guys are all going to the wrong auction.......


Aaannnnnnddddddd??????


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1988710 said:


> Aaannnnnnddddddd??????


And nothing. Do your own homework. Probably nothing for LawnJockeys anyway.


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1988676 said:


> Hirsch had serious issues. I'm thinking that's what woog did after wasting 15 minutes with me. Nice guy though. Not as nice as Frank Mazzocco when I ran into him last year.
> 
> Ding*
> 
> Another Goal!!!!!!!!!


. Anyone know how short Lucia is? I remember playing in the national tournament when I was a senior in high school, I was on team Wisconsin at the time, and Lucia was in the lobby as I walked out and all I could think was, wow I never realized how short you are. Ha!


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1988710 said:


> Aaannnnnnddddddd??????


The lawn ranger auction may be what he's referring to.


----------



## Ranger620

Greenery;1988717 said:


> The lawn ranger auction may be what he's referring to.


No cause he said nothing for lawn jockeys. When is that one I thought about going. Spring and fall are my two busiest as const. and snow overlap so not a ton of time


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;1988714 said:


> . Anyone know how short Lucia is? I remember playing in the national tournament when I was a senior in high school, I was on team Wisconsin at the time, and Lucia was in the lobby as I walked out and all I could think was, wow I never realized how short you are. Ha!


Ding****...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1988718 said:


> No cause he said nothing for lawn jockeys. When is that one I thought about going. Spring and fall are my two busiest as const. and snow overlap so not a ton of time


Lawnranger ends in three days. It seems like they added a bunch of equipment since I last looked. Trucks too.


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1988719 said:


> Ding****...


Did I miss the ding**** thing?


----------



## Green Grass

skorum03;1988721 said:


> Did I miss the ding**** thing?


Ding*******


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;1988721 said:


> Did I miss the ding**** thing?


Hard to explain. Its done on the radio locally every time a certain someone drops a well known persons name.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Lawn Ranger bidding is only online.


----------



## Drakeslayer

skorum03;1988714 said:


> . Anyone know how short Lucia is? I remember playing in the national tournament when I was a senior in high school, I was on team Wisconsin at the time, and Lucia was in the lobby as I walked out and all I could think was, wow I never realized how short you are. Ha!


Not joking, my brother plows his driveway.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Greenery;1988717 said:


> The lawn ranger auction may be what he's referring to.


Another one?


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1988725 said:


> Lawn Ranger bidding is only online.


. 
Ding*


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1988726 said:


> Not joking, my brother plows his driveway.


Ding*******


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1988725 said:


> Lawn Ranger bidding is only online.


With a 14% premium.


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1988694 said:


> Holy cow... 0 for 6?? I might need to think harder about going there myself!


Both IS 2100's were 0% for 24 or 36.

even if we can pay cash, usually take the 0% deal....heck why not.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SSS Inc.;1988598 said:


> Did I tell you about the two times I won a Lavender magazine best of the TC award??


I fixed it for you


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1988729 said:


> Ding*******


I'll just pretend I get it...

Ding****


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1988713 said:


> And nothing. Do your own homework. Probably nothing for LawnJockeys anyway.


I think I may know the other one...


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1988729 said:


> Ding*******


:laughing:


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1988731 said:


> Both IS 2100's were 0% for 24 or 36.
> 
> even if we can pay cash, usually take the 0% deal....heck why not.


Exactly... keep a little extra ching in the bank


----------



## SnowGuy73

23° calm overcast.


----------



## banonea

Up at 5 am to go to a auction. .......god i hope it is worth it.


----------



## djagusch

banonea;1988744 said:


> Up at 5 am to go to a auction. .......god i hope it is worth it.


I just got up also. Sadly it won't be worth it, maybe for the entertainment. Just wish people would have the mindset 30% of retail is as high as it should go.


----------



## djagusch

skorum03;1988714 said:


> . Anyone know how short Lucia is? I remember playing in the national tournament when I was a senior in high school, I was on team Wisconsin at the time, and Lucia was in the lobby as I walked out and all I could think was, wow I never realized how short you are. Ha!


Google says 6ft


----------



## CityGuy

23° mostly cloudy


----------



## CityGuy

Heading to the in laws to spray the ceiling. This should be fun, not.


----------



## banonea

djagusch;1988745 said:


> I just got up also. Sadly it won't be worth it, maybe for the entertainment. Just wish people would have the mindset 30% of retail is as high as it should go.


With any luck, all the tater tots stay home, or want to buy my trailer and call me......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1988745 said:


> I just got up also. Sadly it won't be worth it, maybe for the entertainment. Just wish people would have the mindset 30% of retail is as high as it should go.


I just got up. Head over anytime. I can stop and get my Rockstars and a doughnut.


----------



## CityGuy

21° partly cloudy


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1988709 said:


> Is the auction in Glencoe?


Hope so thats the way im headed


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1988752 said:


> I just got up. Head over anytime. I can stop and get my Rockstars and a doughnut.


i will look for the 2 wearing rainbow fanny packs


----------



## jimslawnsnow

djagusch;1988745 said:


> I just got up also. Sadly it won't be worth it, maybe for the entertainment. Just wish people would have the mindset 30% of retail is as high as it should go.


I couldn't believe the prices last year. The vantages were nuts. Old wore out zero turns in way worse shape than those scags from IL going for 3k


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1988757 said:


> i will look for the 2 wearing rainbow fanny packs


Haha!:laughing:

I'll be there, minus the fanny pack.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1988760 said:


> I couldn't believe the prices last year. The vantages were nuts. Old wore out zero turns in way worse shape than those scags from IL going for 3k


Im hoping for a cheap beat up zero turn.


----------



## qualitycut

Lot of people headed east on 212 with trailers


----------



## SnowGuy73

We have hot dogs.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1988763 said:


> Im hoping for a cheap beat up zero turn.


No problem here with the beat up part!


----------



## banonea

just want to Saint Peter still looking about an hour out damn this is a long drive, I'm sure the hell hope it's worth it


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1988776 said:


> just want to Saint Peter still looking about an hour out damn this is a long drive, I'm sure the hell hope it's worth it


Probably not lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Speed trap on 212 for you guys heading this way in Eden Prairie.


----------



## skorum03

djagusch;1988746 said:


> Google says 6ft


There's no way


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1988757 said:


> i will look for the 2 wearing rainbow fanny packs


Ha..........


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1988773 said:


> We have hot dogs.


Nice........


----------



## CityGuy

North bound. Hammer down.


----------



## Green Grass

I will be the guy naked


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

There's a lot of snow down here!!!


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1988799 said:


> There's a lot of snow down here!!!


There was a lot more further south of the cities


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We get to park right at the front door. They know what's up.


----------



## Bill1090

23* and clear.


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;1988745 said:


> I just got up also. Sadly it won't be worth it, maybe for the entertainment. Just wish people would have the mindset 30% of retail is as high as it should go.


Sadly people are morons...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1988813 said:


> Sadly people are morons...


Sadly this statement is true


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1988773 said:


> We have hot dogs.


Dang it! I wish I would have gone! Just watching online instead...


----------



## ryde307

I'm just not going to say hi to anyone and bid on anything I see a plowsite guy bidding on.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Dang workhorse golf carts are going for a little more than I wanted...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

At least warm at the home show and saw several big racks and it's been open for 20 minutes


----------



## cbservicesllc

Anyone get anything yet?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1988829 said:


> Anyone get anything yet?


Not last night, I was too tired. Haha


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1988831 said:


> Not last night, I was too tired. Haha


Ha! Thumbs Up


----------



## albhb3

well guess who I get to call again Monday because they ****** up the claim again:realmad: still didn't get the payee right:angry::angry::angry:

anyone want to go to jacksonville


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

albhb3;1988837 said:


> well guess who I get to call again Monday because they ****** up the claim again:realmad: still didn't get the payee right:angry::angry::angry:
> 
> anyone want to go to jacksonville


Don't you love incompetence


----------



## Doughboy12

No updates from the auction??? :waving:


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;1988849 said:


> No updates from the auction??? :waving:


I was thinking the same! Must be all busy talking to each other in awkward conversation!

I won a couple things online so far...


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;1988852 said:


> I was thinking the same! Must be all busy talking to each other in awkward conversation!
> 
> I won a couple things online so far...


Got a list???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

John Deere WAM's went for exactly what I thought they would go for.

Jacobsen WAM doesn't start, even jumping and using ether.

Bid on the Progressive pull behind Tri-Deck, mostly because no one was around. Jumped in at $500, sat there for a bit and thought I could steal something, then another guy jumped in and I bailed at $1200. We were the only two.

That guy got a good deal. For me it would have sat in the yard or been used as trade bait down the road. Didn't feel like bidding up anymore with trying to get this building built. Last year I would have gone to $2000-2200.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'll take $500 to the casino, lose it, have more fun and still be better off.


----------



## albhb3

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1988846 said:


> Don't you love incompetence


sure I love it  Its not like there going on a space walk or anything Ill probably be in a straight jacket by the time this is over


----------



## Camden

Please tell me some of you guys bought those new stump grinders. One sold for $120 and the other for $150 

From what I'm seeing that's the best deal...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1988871 said:


> Please tell me some of you guys bought those new stump grinders. One sold for $120 and the other for $150
> 
> From what I'm seeing that's the best deal...


Those stump grinders all went for $2,000.

You can buy them off of EBay for $2,200.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1988873 said:


> Those stump grinders all went for $2,000.
> 
> You can buy them off of EBay for $2,200.


This.........


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1988871 said:


> Please tell me some of you guys bought those new stump grinders. One sold for $120 and the other for $150
> 
> From what I'm seeing that's the best deal...


I thought they went for like 2k? The Toro ones?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1988873 said:


> Those stump grinders all went for $2,000.
> 
> You can buy them off of EBay for $2,200.


I should have read ahead...


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1988873 said:


> Those stump grinders all went for $2,000.
> 
> You can buy them off of EBay for $2,200.


That's more like it. On the site it says $120 and $150.

How about that Kubota BX2200? It shows the sale price was only $650!!!!!

EDIT - My screen is showing "High Bid" prices, not sold prices.


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;1988877 said:


> I thought they went for like 2k? The Toro ones?


Yep, those. My screen wasn't refreshed.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1988881 said:


> Yep, those. My screen wasn't refreshed.


You had me freaking out that I missed something for a minute there!


----------



## Greenery

Nice to meet or in some cases see again everyone at the auction today.
Lmwrman, Djuagsch, Quality, TK, Ryde, Greengrass, Bano, Snowguy and I'm sure I'm forgetting someone. 
Some of us didn't get what we were looking for while one of us might need to make multiple trips to pick stuff up.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;1988853 said:


> Got a list???


Couple 2 year old Echo trimmers for 120 and a walk behind dethatcher for 300...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Big grass fire in otsego


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1988907 said:


> Big grass fire in otsego


And Loretto


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1988907 said:


> Big grass fire in otsego


They can keep it up there.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1988911 said:


> And Loretto


They can have it too. Where at?


----------



## qualitycut

Djuagsch, lost one of your baggers on the way home. Went through a windshield gave them your info


----------



## CityGuy

41° and sunny


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1988911 said:


> And Loretto


Thought you couldn't make it today, liar


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1988914 said:


> They can have it too. Where at?


Greenfield


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1988917 said:


> Thought you couldn't make it today, liar


Chief came back yesterday instead of today.


----------



## andersman02

Stopped at.dickies on my way back from moose lake. Forgot how good this stuff is


----------



## qualitycut

andersman02;1988920 said:


> Stopped at.dickies on my way back from moose lake. Forgot how good this stuff is


Bbq????????.. used to go there all the time, been a while.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1988918 said:


> Greenfield


Rfd go too?


----------



## andersman02

qualitycut;1988926 said:


> Bbq????????.. used to go there all the time, been a while.


 Yes sir
They got one in Burnsville also I'm sure you know


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1988919 said:


> Chief came back yesterday instead of today.


Nice..... No more duty for you.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1988927 said:


> Rfd go too?


yes and st. Michael from wright. I know maple Plain went from Hennepin I don't know who else.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1988931 said:


> yes and st. Michael from wright. I know maple Plain went from Hennepin I don't know who else.


Must have had Hanover too.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1988934 said:


> Must have had Hanover too.


yeah it was there call also


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1988935 said:


> yeah it was there call also


I see. Sounds good sized then.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1988936 said:


> I see. Sounds good sized then.


ER had a DNR chopper


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;1988915 said:


> Djuagsch, lost one of your baggers on the way home. Went through a windshield gave them your info


Excellent, wonderful


----------



## qualitycut

andersman02;1988929 said:


> Yes sir
> They got one in Burnsville also I'm sure you know


and inver grove.


----------



## albhb3

lesson of day make sure the oil is going into the oil catch pan slower then its coming out of the truck a solid 9 quarts is now on the driveway


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;1988944 said:


> lesson of day make sure the oil is going into the oil catch pan slower then its coming out of the truck a solid 9 quarts is now on the driveway


Don't you mean faster then it's coming out of the truck


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;1988940 said:


> Excellent, wonderful


What time ypu coming? Hopefully after 10


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1988949 said:


> What time ypu coming? Hopefully after 10


You decided to have a few?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Goal already!!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1988952 said:


> You decided to have a few?


Im at a wedding for crying out loud

I backed the truck in, he can just come grab them but cant slid them into to the truck


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1988954 said:


> Im at a wedding for crying out loud
> 
> I backed the truck in, he can just come grab them but cant slid them into to the truck


I'm stuck watching the youngest and neighbor kid watch Kid's Choice Awards..... Be happy.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1988956 said:


> I'm stuck watching the youngest and neighbor kid watch Kid's Choice Awards..... Be happy.


I will be happy if he shows uo after 10.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1988956 said:


> I'm stuck watching the youngest and neighbor kid watch Kid's Choice Awards..... Be happy.


Sounds rough!

Goal!!!!!


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;1988948 said:


> Don't you mean faster then it's coming out of the truck


how dare you correct me  but sure your right


----------



## albhb3

5w40 rotella T6 is on sale for 16 per gallon did the after mail in rebates for anyone wondering at orileys


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1988967 said:


> 5w40 rotella T6 is on sale for 16 per gallon did the after mail in rebates for anyone wondering at orileys


I bring it in to much oil to get rid off and its easier having them do it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1988968 said:


> I bring it in to much oil to get rid off and its easier having them do it.


Same. Pine City dealer did an oil change on my 6.4L and rotated the tires for $50 the other day when it was in. The 6.4L takes 7 quarts of 0w40, which the only manufacturer around here is Mobil 1 that has it, and $5/quart at Wal-Mart.

I can't even do an oil change for $40 after filter, might as well let them do it all, plus then they're doing the work if anything ever needs to be done under warranty. They have a record of it.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1988970 said:


> Same. Pine City dealer did an oil change on my 6.4L and rotated the tires for $50 the other day when it was in. The 6.4L takes 7 quarts of 0w40, which the only manufacturer around here is Mobil 1 that has it, and $5/quart at Wal-Mart.
> 
> I can't even do an oil change for $40 after filter, might as well let them do it all, plus then they're doing the work if anything ever needs to be done under warranty. They have a record of it.


Yea im not telling you what I pay


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1988970 said:


> Same. Pine City dealer did an oil change on my 6.4L and rotated the tires for $50 the other day when it was in. The 6.4L takes 7 quarts of 0w40, which the only manufacturer around here is Mobil 1 that has it, and $5/quart at Wal-Mart.
> 
> I can't even do an oil change for $40 after filter, might as well let them do it all, plus then they're doing the work if anything ever needs to be done under warranty. They have a record of it.


lucky im at 14-15qts but then again I take the old back to orileys for free
I figure for 70 bucks including filter isn't bad at all last time was over 115 plus its right around the corner that 6.4 is a gasser right I was talkin diesel


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

albhb3;1988972 said:


> lucky im at 14-15qts but then again I take the old back to orileys for free
> I figure for 70 bucks including filter isn't bad at all last time was over 115 plus its right around the corner


Another reason to go to gas.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1988971 said:


> Yea im not telling you what I pay


17 dollars...how's that.


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;1988949 said:


> What time ypu coming? Hopefully after 10


In the aft3rnoon. I will text you.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1988971 said:


> Yea im not telling you what I pay


enlighten us


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;1988976 said:


> enlighten us


I'm guessing free. And I've spent more money on oil and filters than I would have liked so you all can suck it.


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1988973 said:


> Another reason to go to gas.


double shame!


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1988970 said:


> Same. Pine City dealer did an oil change on my 6.4L and rotated the tires for $50 the other day when it was in. The 6.4L takes 7 quarts of 0w40, which the only manufacturer around here is Mobil 1 that has it, and $5/quart at Wal-Mart.
> 
> I can't even do an oil change for $40 after filter, might as well let them do it all, plus then they're doing the work if anything ever needs to be done under warranty. They have a record of it.


Your truck got quality penzoil 0w-40 in it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1988968 said:


> I bring it in to much oil to get rid off and its easier having them do it.


It's cheaper to have ford do it anyway


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1988970 said:


> Same. Pine City dealer did an oil change on my 6.4L and rotated the tires for $50 the other day when it was in. The 6.4L takes 7 quarts of 0w40, which the only manufacturer around here is Mobil 1 that has it, and $5/quart at Wal-Mart.
> 
> I can't even do an oil change for $40 after filter, might as well let them do it all, plus then they're doing the work if anything ever needs to be done under warranty. They have a record of it.


That's my thinking too


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1988971 said:


> Yea im not telling you what I pay


Four full synthetic Rotella t6 5w-40 oil changes for $200


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1988976 said:


> enlighten us


About 100....


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;1988975 said:


> In the aft3rnoon. I will text you.


K if im napping it in the back of truck


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1988973 said:


> Another reason to go to gas.


Yeah but you get more miles per change so it's a wash on that


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1988983 said:


> Four full synthetic Rotella t6 5w-40 oil changes for $200


Half that at ford


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1988988 said:


> Half that at ford


You may want to read that again. It says 4 for 200


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1988989 said:


> You may want to read that again. It says 4 for 200


How many miles per change?


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1988991 said:


> How many miles per change?


If I go by when the truck tells me it is 12000-15000 depending on driving.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1988993 said:


> If I go by when the truck tells me it is 12000-15000 depending on driving.


12-15k? Holy.. i do every 5k max


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1988994 said:


> 12-15k? Holy.. i do every 5k max


I usually do it about every 5-7 but I will let the oil minder go to see how long it takes.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1988989 said:


> You may want to read that again. It says 4 for 200


Reading is over rated lol


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1988995 said:


> I usually do it about every 5-7 but I will let the oil minder go to see how long it takes.


yea i was told not to go by that


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1988997 said:


> yea i was told not to go by that


It's fun just to see how nuts it is.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1988980 said:


> Your truck got quality penzoil 0w-40 in it.


I know it's #$%& oil, but as long as it's changed when the oil monitor is zero, and at the dealer, whatever happens to the engine is on the dealer.

If I put Amsoil in it, or Mobil 1, and run it a little longer, and something happens, then they're gonna blame the fact they don't have records of service.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1988987 said:


> Yeah but you get more miles per change so it's a wash on that


I was at 8,000 miles last time before the monitor said to change.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1988999 said:


> I know it's #$%& oil, but as long as it's changed when the oil monitor is zero, and at the dealer, whatever happens to the engine is on the dealer.
> 
> If I put Amsoil in it, or Mobil 1, and run it a little longer, and something happens, then they're gonna blame the fact they don't have records of service.


The penzoil contract is up in two years and I would not be surprised if they don't go back to Mobil.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1989000 said:


> I was at 8,000 miles last time before the monitor said to change.


If you follow the monitor you are playing by there rules.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I wonder what happened to this City of MPLS truck. It can be yours for 5k.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1989004 said:


> I wonder what happened to this City of MPLS truck. It can be yours for 5k.


They turned the heat up a little to high.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1989003 said:


> If you follow the monitor you are playing by there rules.


Its a gimmick to say our truck can go longer without an oil change. Thats why i dont follow it.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1989006 said:


> Its a gimmick to say our truck can go longer without an oil change. Thats why i dont follow it.


It's all to try and says that they have the lowest cost of ownership.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1989005 said:


> They turned the heat up a little to high.


I figured they let it sit at an idle for hours on end and it finally pulled the plug on itself.

This one is better. It looks like the door melted away!


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1989007 said:


> It's all to try and says that they have the lowest cost of ownership.


Exactly. ......


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1988978 said:


> I'm guessing free. And I've spent more money on oil and filters than I would have liked so you all can suck it.


Bet i second...... but i do mine at home.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1988984 said:


> About 100....


I am in the $30.00 range with air filter at home on my 350.....less that that per on the rest.


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;1988993 said:


> If I go by when the truck tells me it is 12000-15000 depending on driving.


Thats what i do
As long as I use Motorcraft or better i can go 10,000 between oil changes.......according to Ford


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1989009 said:


> I figured they let it sit at an idle for hours on end and it finally pulled the plug on itself.
> 
> This one is better. It looks like the door melted away!


The box would match your stuff.


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1989014 said:


> Thats what i do
> As long as I use Motorcraft or better i can go 10,000 between oil changes.......according to Ford


Since I trade in at 35000 i should just go 20k per 1st free


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1989015 said:


> The box would match your stuff.


You are correct. City of Minneapolis boxes make a great base coat for our color. Might need a little work up front though. I hope all three people were able to get out of the cab in time!


----------



## Drakeslayer

Anyone notice how tall the linesman is on the wild game. He has to be 7' at least.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1989019 said:


> You are correct. City of Minneapolis boxes make a great base coat for our color. Might need a little work up front though. I hope all three people were able to get out of the cab in time!


That will buff out!


----------



## albhb3

banonea;1989014 said:


> Thats what i do
> As long as I use Motorcraft or better i can go 10,000 between oil changes.......according to Ford


that's sounds like a really bad idea id say 7000 max at least on the 6.0 oils cheap compared to the motor replacement no thanks I should order up one of them oil tests to see where everythings at


----------



## albhb3

Green Grass;1989021 said:


> That will buff out!


no that's one of them limited edition union models


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1989006 said:


> Its a gimmick to say our truck can go longer without an oil change. Thats why i dont follow it.


Why not? Two things. You don't keep your trucks, so why do you care?

Second, that's what the computer in the truck goes off of, and what they plug into to know if the computer says you've been maintaining, so why not follow it?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1988938 said:


> ER had a DNR chopper


Wow. That's a cooker.


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1989025 said:


> Why not? Two things. You don't keep your trucks, so why do you care?
> ?


SHOTS FIRED


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1989009 said:


> I figured they let it sit at an idle for hours on end and it finally pulled the plug on itself.
> 
> This one is better. It looks like the door melted away!


I'm thinking electrical short. Just an uneducated hunch.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1989019 said:


> You are correct. City of Minneapolis boxes make a great base coat for our color. Might need a little work up front though. I hope all three people were able to get out of the cab in time!


Ahh 6 get it right.


----------



## CityGuy

37° clear, breezy


----------



## CityGuy

In laws ceiling sprayed and home. My arms feel like jello.


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1989014 said:


> Thats what i do
> As long as I use Motorcraft or better i can go 10,000 between oil changes.......according to Ford


One problem changing it and not resetting it. There is a couple of sensors one of which is checking back pressure. You are thus not getting good data when you do that. 
I go when it tells me too per the manufacturer.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1989025 said:


> Why not? Two things. You don't keep your trucks, so why do you care?
> 
> Second, that's what the computer in the truck goes off of, and what they plug into to know if the computer says you've been maintaining, so why not follow it?


yea but like green grass said its so they can say least maintenance cost. Im just saying in general for someone who keeps a truck for 100k plus 13k is a little steep. Every 5-6k is a piece of mind


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goalllllllllllllll

Oh no.....Dreaded two goal lead.


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal.......


----------



## SSS Inc.

Is Kentucky going to get beat????? I don't even like basketball but this one is getting good.


----------



## CityGuy

Goal.........................


----------



## SSS Inc.

4-1 !!!!!!!!!!!!! What a game!!!!!!


Back to basketball.


----------



## CityGuy

#3 in the central division.


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;1989038 said:


> Is Kentucky going to get beat????? I don't even like basketball but this one is getting good.


you better hope they don't or wiskys rolling to a championship.... I hope both wisco and mich. get to the big game what will people do with themselves with if the big 10 wins both bball and football championships in the same year


----------



## Ranger620

FWIW, Replacing a rear wheel bearing in an explorer is a pita. Even the guy on youtube said its bad dont try it yourself just bring it in. More so that the way it went out caused more damage. Gonna have to find a rear knuckle at a junk yard if any are open tomorrow. LKQ is not formaly known as johs auto


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;1989042 said:


> you better hope they don't or wiskys rolling to a championship.... I hope both wisco and mich. get to the big game what will people do with themselves with if the big 10 wins both bball and football championships in the same year


If kentucky doesn't win I might lose my bracket I made with the wife. She has Wisconsin winning it. I had Villinova.


----------



## Ranger620

Ohh and milk duds its whats for dinner and lunch


----------



## qualitycut

Hillbilly at the wedding has homemade moonshine. Straight, fruit punch, peach and apple 120 proof. Yes hes missing teeth


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;1989044 said:


> If kentucky doesn't win I might lose my bracket I made with the wife. She has Wisconsin winning it. I had Villinova.


Turn in that man card what were you thinking


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1989043 said:


> FWIW, Replacing a rear wheel bearing in an explorer is a pita. Even the guy on youtube said its bad dont try it yourself just bring it in. More so that the way it went out caused more damage. Gonna have to find a rear knuckle at a junk yard if any are open tomorrow. LKQ is not formaly known as johs auto


French Lake possibly.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1989046 said:


> Hillbilly at the wedding has homemade moonshine. Straight, fruit punch, peach and apple 120 proof. Yes hes missing teeth


Have fun with that hang over!


----------



## CityGuy

Watching Captain Phillips. Never seen it before. Good so far.


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;1989047 said:


> Turn in that man card what were you thinking


Not sure what I was doing. Well I hate Wisconsin so I wasn't picking them. I had arizona in the final four. My Villanova pick is a little suspect looking back.

Besides I might not beat the wife I wouldn't mind ND beating kentucky. I like the spoiler roll.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1989049 said:


> Have fun with that hang over!


I aint got nothing to do.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1989053 said:


> I aint got nothing to do.


I have 1.5 gallons still. Probably will take 2 years of bonfires with friends to get it gone.


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;1989054 said:


> I have 1.5 gallons still. Probably will take 2 years of bonfires with friends to get it gone.


just start and don't stop till its dry whats the worst that could happen


----------



## banonea

albhb3;1989022 said:


> that's sounds like a really bad idea id say 7000 max at least on the 6.0 oils cheap compared to the motor replacement no thanks I should order up one of them oil tests to see where everythings at


Ford tec said you can go 10,000. To date, i dont think my truck has gone over 6,000 before the truck says to chang it.... i chang it when the truck tells me to.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1989025 said:


> Why not? Two things. You don't keep your trucks, so why do you care?
> 
> Second, that's what the computer in the truck goes off of, and what they plug into to know if the computer says you've been maintaining, so why not follow it?


This.........


----------



## ryde307

andersman02;1988920 said:


> Stopped at.dickies on my way back from moose lake. Forgot how good this stuff is


What were you doing in moose lake? That's where my cabin is.


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;1989048 said:


> French Lake possibly.


Are you saying I should just drive it out on thin ice. If I could get a wheel on it I just might. I dont think it would have been as bad if I would have caught it sooner. Between running to the store for parts and tools 100 time Ive been working on it since 2:30 and just got in around 9. Still need to find a part and put it back together. I bet a mechanics shop I would have been into it for over a grand so I am ok with it.. for now


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1989033 said:


> One problem changing it and not resetting it. There is a couple of sensors one of which is checking back pressure. You are thus not getting good data when you do that.
> I go when it tells me too per the manufacturer.


I reset the oil life after every oil change.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1989059 said:


> Are you saying I should just drive it out on thin ice. If I could get a wheel on it I just might. I dont think it would have been as bad if I would have caught it sooner. Between running to the store for parts and tools 100 time Ive been working on it since 2:30 and just got in around 9. Still need to find a part and put it back together. I bet a mechanics shop I would have been into it for over a grand so I am ok with it.. for now


http://www.frenchlakeautoparts.com/


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;1989043 said:


> FWIW, Replacing a rear wheel bearing in an explorer is a pita. Even the guy on youtube said its bad dont try it yourself just bring it in. More so that the way it went out caused more damage. Gonna have to find a rear knuckle at a junk yard if any are open tomorrow. LKQ is not formaly known as johs auto


Bit of a drive but McNeilus in dodge center is open......


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;1989061 said:


> http://www.frenchlakeautoparts.com/


Figured thats what you meant when I was typing it but there is a french lake right up the road


----------



## albhb3

well there goes that idea


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1989058 said:


> What were you doing in moose lake? That's where my cabin is.


Mines in finlayson, grandpa used to have one there


----------



## Ranger620

banonea;1989062 said:


> Bit of a drive but McNeilus in dodge center is open......


Thanks. I may drive that far if I get board and dont want to wait. Ill at least call and see if they have one


----------



## albhb3

anyone else think that Collins guy is lying through his teeth? Ive heard this song and dance before


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger, i know where you can lease one.


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;1989066 said:


> Thanks. I may drive that far if I get board and dont want to wait. Ill at least call and see if they have one


Call first. Not sure how late they are open but they are open


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;1989064 said:


> well there goes that idea


That didn't pan out.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1989063 said:


> Figured thats what you meant when I was typing it but there is a french lake right up the road


I thought that after reading it again.


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;1989061 said:


> http://www.frenchlakeautoparts.com/


French lake is closed on Sundays and Mondays


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1989068 said:


> Ranger, i know where you can lease one.


I'm not there yet just dont tell my wife your dad can get her a deal plus it only has 3 wheels right now.
Funny part is I told her she had to drive it till the wheels fell off. Front tire fell off two summers ago westside apparently forgot to torque the lug nuts after putting tires on. So then I told her she had to drive it till the doors fell of. Last summer the back hatch hinge broke and the back glass fell offnNot sure how long I can hold her off


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1989075 said:


> I'm not there yet just dont tell my wife your dad can get her a deal plus it only has 3 wheels right now.
> Funny part is I told her she had to drive it till the wheels fell off. Front tire fell off two summers ago westside apparently forgot to torque the lug nuts after putting tires on. So then I told her she had to drive it till the doors fell of. Last summer the back hatch hinge broke and the back glass fell offnNot sure how long I can hold her off


Tow ot down like that monday. They will take care of you. Ask anyone who has been there


----------



## Drakeslayer

Ranger620;1989075 said:


> I'm not there yet just dont tell my wife your dad can get her a deal plus it only has 3 wheels right now.
> Funny part is I told her she had to drive it till the wheels fell off. Front tire fell off two summers ago westside apparently forgot to torque the lug nuts after putting tires on. So then I told her she had to drive it till the doors fell of. Last summer the back hatch hinge broke and the back glass fell offnNot sure how long I can hold her off


I just tell my wife to buy her own. If she can afford it then go for it.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1989077 said:


> I just tell my wife to buy her own. If she can afford it then go for it.


Wow, you have balls i like it. Good idea


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;1989077 said:


> I just tell my wife to buy her own. If she can afford it then go for it.


True that!


----------



## Ranger620

Drakeslayer;1989077 said:


> I just tell my wife to buy her own. If she can afford it then go for it.


She can and she has. She has a decent job


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

For quality. He's probably coming down from that homemade moonshine buzz and looking for something to eat.

My dreams of not having to work this summer and just live off of my blackjack winnings have been dashed. Looks like I'll be doing cleanups Monday.


----------



## albhb3

looks like someone put some gravy in that


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hopefully that isn't SSS's building on fire in Shakopee.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1989087 said:


> For quality. He's probably coming down from that homemade moonshine buzz and looking for something to eat.
> 
> My dreams of not having to work this summer and just live off of my blackjack winnings have been dashed. Looks like I'll be doing cleanups Monday.


Is that the wild rice soup from cherry's? Love that stuff


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1989087 said:


> For quality. He's probably coming down from that homemade moonshine buzz and looking for something to eat.
> 
> My dreams of not having to work this summer and just live off of my blackjack winnings have been dashed. Looks like I'll be doing cleanups Monday.


Wild rice from casino, cafe is good.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1989089 said:


> Hopefully that isn't SSS's building on fire in Shakopee.


I just seen that. Its not his it's a small building with no yard.


----------



## qualitycut

Hanging with popcorn sutton


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1989094 said:


> Hanging with popcorn sutton


Dose he actually look like him?


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1989087 said:


> For quality. He's probably coming down from that homemade moonshine buzz and looking for something to eat.
> 
> My dreams of not having to work this summer and just live off of my blackjack winnings have been dashed. Looks like I'll be doing cleanups Monday.


already raining ......attm


----------



## SnowGuy73

37° windy cloudy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nice talking with you guys yesterday, good time people watching!


----------



## banonea

SnowGuy73;1989110 said:


> Nice talking with you guys yesterday, good time people watching!


Agreed. Prices wernt bad at all...except on the wips and blowers.


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;1989111 said:


> Agreed. Prices wernt bad at all...except on the wips and blowers.


Ya, too bad I didn't need anything.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sell your trailer?


----------



## banonea

SnowGuy73;1989113 said:


> Sell your trailer?


Nope..had a guy look at it but he lowballed me at $1500.00


----------



## CityGuy

36° mostly cloudy


----------



## CityGuy

Holy cow am I sore from spraying yestetday.


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;1989077 said:


> I just tell my wife to buy her own. If she can afford it then go for it.


That is what happens here. Might be why I have a 2013 and she has a 05.


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;1989115 said:


> Nope..had a guy look at it but he lowballed me at $1500.00


Sounds about right.

Clowns!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1989115 said:


> Nope..had a guy look at it but he lowballed me at $1500.00


Too bad I didn't have one of mine with.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1989120 said:


> Too bad I didn't have one of mine with.


Could have made some money. ....


----------



## Bill1090

35*

Raining.


----------



## jackkober16

Do any of you know how much a new 16' belong back blade costs?


----------



## jackkober16

Ebling back blade costs?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1989121 said:


> Could have made some money. ....


I don't even want to make money on this stuff I've got. I just want to break even and get rid of the extra.

Guess I'd better get up. I think I'll throw the trampoline up, take my trailers and Grandstand to the wash and get them listed on Craigslist.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1989133 said:


> I don't even want to make money on this stuff I've got. I just want to break even and get rid of the extra.


Ya, but the more you make the less to come up with for the new shop.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jackkober16;1989127 said:


> Ebling back blade costs?


Ranger620 might have some info for you on that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Clouds cleared off quick!


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1989133 said:


> I don't even want to make money on this stuff I've got. I just want to break even and get rid of the extra.
> 
> Guess I'd better get up. I think I'll throw the trampoline up, take my trailers and Grandstand to the wash and get them listed on Craigslist.


I think i am going to sell all my blowers except one i bought yesterday and my other new one i got 2 weeks ago, then buy 2 more 2 stage and 4 single stage next year.....upgrade time i think


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1989136 said:


> Ya, but the more you make the less to come up with for the new shop.......


Or more to take to the casino lol


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1989139 said:


> Clouds cleared off quick!


Not here. Cloudy, windy and wet here


----------



## banonea

Was going to do some work in the garage. ........decided to go to the donie smith bike show.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1989145 said:


> Not here. Cloudy, windy and wet here


Now it's getting cloudy again, sort of.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1989139 said:


> Clouds cleared off quick!


More rain coming around 1200 or so.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1989150 said:


> Now it's getting cloudy again, sort of.


"Elite" weather mind


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1989150 said:


> Now it's getting cloudy again, sort of.


How was your fire last night?


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1989153 said:


> More rain coming around 1200 or so.


Bring it!....


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1989154 said:


> "Elite" weather mind


You know it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1989155 said:


> How was your fire last night?


Good time, lots of damage.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1989158 said:


> Good time, lots of damage.


Looked bad on tv.


----------



## banonea

SnowGuy73;1989158 said:


> Good time, lots of damage.


Thats one way to put it. ......


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1989159 said:


> Looked bad on tv.


A lot of smoke damage.


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;1989160 said:


> Thats one way to put it. ......


Haha.........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1989136 said:


> Ya, but the more you make the less to come up with for the new shop.......


I just have stuff that I'm paying on,just want to clear out those loans.

I've got 3 loans with about $6k total on that'll be paid off by December. It's a little over $600 / month in payments. I want to clear that off the books before I take a proposal to the bank.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1989144 said:


> Or more to take to the casino lol


Yeah,casino runs are done for a while now. I was hot, so I ran with it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Anyone going to lawn ranger's auction preview tomorrow?


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1989163 said:


> I just have stuff that I'm paying on,just want to clear out those loans.
> 
> I've got 3 loans with about $6k total on that'll be paid off by December. It's a little over $600 / month in payments. I want to clear that off the books before I take a proposal to the bank.


smart man.... pay it off sooner then you can get the building up before the snow comeswesport


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1989165 said:


> Anyone going to lawn ranger's auction preview tomorrow?


How do I find out info on it?


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1989163 said:


> I just have stuff that I'm paying on,just want to clear out those loans.
> 
> I've got 3 loans with about $6k total on that'll be paid off by December. It's a little over $600 / month in payments. I want to clear that off the books before I take a proposal to the bank.


Makes sense. ...


----------



## Camden

Pouring rain here right now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1989167 said:


> How do I find out info on it?


Pm sent... .


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;1989169 said:


> Pouring rain here right now.


Sunny and windy here


----------



## albhb3

jimslawnsnow;1989167 said:


> How do I find out info on it?


you gotta know somebody that knows somebody


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1989171 said:


> Pm sent... .


Thank you sir


----------



## jimslawnsnow

albhb3;1989173 said:


> you gotta know somebody that knows somebody


See post above


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drizzle here so far. Looks like about another 2 hours of outside stuff then go in and paint.


----------



## Camden

Slowed down for a while but it picked right back up. Downpouring again.


----------



## Ranger620

jackkober16;1989127 said:


> Ebling back blade costs?


I didnt check pricing this year. Plan on $7000 shipped to you maybe a tad more


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;1989182 said:


> Slowed down for a while but it picked right back up. Downpouring again.


Must be that along and north of 94. Nothing here but cloudy sky's


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1989184 said:


> Must be that along and north of 94. Nothing here but cloudy sky's


Or hes father west  its coming


----------



## CityGuy

43° cloudy 
Windy
Light rain.


----------



## CityGuy

Big wind just got here and it's howling.


----------



## qualitycut

To bad thats not snow coming.


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1989193 said:


> To bad thats not snow coming.


That would be nice.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We made it, finished the netting in the rain.

Winter is officially over, the trampoline is up.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1989198 said:


> We made it, finished the netting in the rain.
> 
> Winter is officially over, the trampoline is up.


Well now you did it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Snowing here... nice...


----------



## banonea

Ne ready for bike photos......here is the first


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1989202 said:


> Snowing here... nice...


I think I'll put cleanups off for tomorrow.


----------



## Bill1090

41* 

Light mist


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Been raining pretty good for a while, about 10 min ago I looked outside and saw snowflakes the size of marshmellows mixed in


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1989208 said:


> Been raining pretty good for a while, about 10 min ago I looked outside and saw snowflakes the size of marshmellows mixed in


Lwnmwr opened his mouth and now hes going to get a ft of snow


----------



## banonea




----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1988999 said:


> I know it's #$%& oil, but as long as it's changed when the oil monitor is zero, and at the dealer, whatever happens to the engine is on the dealer.
> 
> If I put Amsoil in it, or Mobil 1, and run it a little longer, and something happens, then they're gonna blame the fact they don't have records of service.


Sounds like a good take to me...


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1989076 said:


> Tow ot down like that monday. They will take care of you. Ask anyone who has been there


This.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1989165 said:


> Anyone going to lawn ranger's auction preview tomorrow?


Thought about it...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1989204 said:


> I think I'll put cleanups off for tomorrow.


Yeah I think it's going to be wet... let the wind this afternoon and the warmth tomorrow dry it out...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Already the texted my guys. I have a couple of guys coming in, in the morning to get going on splitting my wood.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1989165 said:


> Anyone going to lawn ranger's auction preview tomorrow?


We probably will sense it's wet now


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1989220 said:


> Already the texted my guys. I have a couple of guys coming in, in the morning to get going on splitting my wood.


Thought you sold all your wood stuff


----------



## Bill1090

Light rain now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;1989226 said:


> Light rain now.


Rapidly clearing here. Sun is poking through the clouds.


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1989219 said:


> Yeah I think it's going to be wet... let the wind this afternoon and the warmth tomorrow dry it out...


Planing on Wednesday for our go day. I was out in Wayzata on Friday, still had snow on most of our property's without full sun.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Sun then clouds then sun. The gail force wind is constant though. Everything is dry


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1989193 said:


> To bad thats not snow coming.


This........


----------



## Polarismalibu

Sounds like someone jumped in front of a train in **** rapids


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1989233 said:


> Sounds like someone jumped in front of a train in **** rapids


That's gotta be a horrible sight


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1989234 said:


> That's gotta be a horrible sight


Trust me it is.


----------



## CityGuy

44° mostly sunny 
Very breezy


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1989213 said:


>


Nice pic on the tank.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1989234 said:


> That's gotta be a horrible sight


Been there, seen it. Not pretty.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1989234 said:


> That's gotta be a horrible sight


Oh I'm sure it is. Pretty sad


----------



## skorum03

Cabela's in Woodbury is always so busy.


----------



## Bill1090

Holy wind!!!


----------



## Bill1090

skorum03;1989245 said:


> Cabela's in Woodbury is always so busy.


Really? When I went there it was a lot less busy than Prairie Du Chein ever is.


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;1989233 said:


> Sounds like someone jumped in front of a train in **** rapids


That's not good.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1989248 said:


> Really? When I went there it was a lot less busy than Prairie Du Chein ever is.


I rode bulls in prairie du chein


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1989229 said:


> Rapidly clearing here. Sun is poking through the clouds.


Yeah... might have to rethink my cleanup plan... yard isn't very wet... then again, I'm lazy


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;1989251 said:


> I rode bulls in prairie du chein


I've always wanted to try it.


----------



## skorum03

Bill1090;1989248 said:


> Really? When I went there it was a lot less busy than Prairie Du Chein ever is.


I suppose it depends what day you go on, but even during the week it seems busy.


----------



## Bill1090

I have a 20% chance of rain for tomorrow now!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1989253 said:


> I've always wanted to try it.


Prepare to be sore if/when you do


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1989223 said:


> Thought you sold all your wood stuff


I've tried, had a couple of bites on it, but nothing serious. Gonna get my logs split, then sell the splitter, but I didn't want to sell the splitter without selling the logs.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1989260 said:


> I've tried, had a couple of bites on it, but nothing serious. Gonna get my logs split, then sell the splitter, but I didn't want to sell the splitter without selling the logs.


Send me the info on the splitter. Brother in law wants one for his land he bought


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My guys made it through 90% of the properties last week for plow damage. The grass won't green for at least 2 weeks. The yards we had clean last fall, there're really nothing to do at those. The ones we didn't do, the leaves are stuck in the shade.

We will let tomorrow slide, then work from north to south starting Tuesday.

Should have all the cleanup / cutbacks done by the end of the second week in April.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

On the way in to get a battery for one of the boys' wheelers. I should just sell these kid ones and look for a couple of cheap beaters.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1989252 said:


> Yeah... might have to rethink my cleanup plan... yard isn't very wet... then again, I'm lazy


Still have snow on the grass here.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1989263 said:


> My guys made it through 90% of the properties last week for plow damage. The grass won't green for at least 2 weeks. The yards we had clean last fall, there're really nothing to do at those. The ones we didn't do, the leaves are stuck in the shade.
> 
> We will let tomorrow slide, then work from north to south starting Tuesday.
> 
> Should have all the cleanup / cutbacks done by the end of the second week in April.


Sounds like a reasonable plan... I should probably have my guys go out and assess plow damage tomorrow instead...


----------



## CityGuy

52° sunny 
Very windy


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1989265 said:


> Still have snow on the grass here.


Very little left up here.


----------



## banonea

SnowGuy73;1989265 said:


> Still have snow on the grass here.


Same here....


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

So when the heck were people out doing fert? Trugreen and Green stuff flags in my neighborhood


----------



## Bill1090

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1989300 said:


> So when the heck were people out doing fert? Trugreen and Green stuff flags in my neighborhood


During the last snowstorm.... duh!


----------



## Bill1090

Up to 53 now.

Put a mesh tarp on my wooden sides today. Hopefully that won't get ripped apart like the regular one I was using.


----------



## qualitycut

My high temps climbed through the week. 

Most of my clean ups need to be dethatched as well and i think its to early for that.


----------



## CityGuy

52° mostly sunny 
Windy


----------



## CityGuy

Tried the stoffers enchiladas tonight. Don't waste your money. Not that good.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1989303 said:


> My high temps climbed through the week.
> 
> Most of my clean ups need to be dethatched as well and i think its to early for that.


Mine too. 71 and thunderstorms for Wednesday


----------



## qualitycut

Yard still soft and wet


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1989303 said:


> My high temps climbed through the week.
> 
> Most of my clean ups need to be dethatched as well and i think its to early for that.


Same here, need the grass to green up just a bit for that.


----------



## NorthernProServ

jimslawnsnow;1989331 said:


> Mine too. 71 and thunderstorms for Wednesday


From snow to tornadoes in 1 week...only in Minnesota


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1989271 said:


> Sounds like a reasonable plan... I should probably have my guys go out and assess plow damage tomorrow instead...


So far I have only looked at a few but they look great compared to last year with all the pile push backs.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1989332 said:


> Yard still soft and wet


I have frost in mine from this last cold spell. I thought it was out before, unless the water just evaporated instead of sinking into the soil


----------



## NorthernProServ

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1989300 said:


> So when the heck were people out doing fert? Trugreen and Green stuff flags in my neighborhood


Crazy bastards!

The flags are probably 2 weeks old :laughing:


----------



## NorthernProServ

Bill1090;1989301 said:


> During the last snowstorm.... duh!


This!

haha


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;1989336 said:


> From snow to tornadoes in 1 week...only in Minnesota


And Oklahoma. Wife knows a girl there. She posted pics of snow one week then had a severe thunderstorm the next week, and last week they were close to the tornado area


----------



## NorthernProServ

jimslawnsnow;1989339 said:


> I have frost in mine from this last cold spell. I thought it was out before, unless the water just evaporated instead of sinking into the soil


I was making a chain link gate wider on Friday and had to remove 2 cemented posts. First one gets sun, came out easy.....second one gets little to no sun and was still frozen in place. Ended up cutting it flush with the ground, looked inside the tube and filled with water.


----------



## CityGuy

50° partly sunny
Wind died down


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Sitting in timberlodge. Booth kiddy corner from is a guy who owns a landscaping business. Not sure who he is. Currently telling people at the booth with about a former employee , but was an employee at the time of the incident. We'll anyway the employee took a credit card out in his name


----------



## Doughboy12

I'm sick. Feel like I steped in front of a train. (That may be a bit dramatic) :waving:


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;1989350 said:


> Sitting in timberlodge. Booth kiddy corner from is a guy who owns a landscaping business. Not sure who he is. Currently telling people at the booth with about a former employee , but was an employee at the time of the incident. We'll anyway the employee took a credit card out in his name


Wow that's crazy!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

He also was talking about a where some supplier wasn't paying his bills, so he wasn't going to pay him and write a check to the main supplier. The dead beat had a lawyer contact him. He told the lawyer to check his facts. So he did and called him back. He and the lawyer agreed to him writing the check to the dead beat and the main supplier so the dead beat would need the main supplier to sign it as well. Man was the dead beat pissed. I wanted to ask them who they were, but didnt


----------



## banonea

Heading to Ottawa,IL tomorrow. Found a 2002 Rage 28' toy hauler for $3300.00. 5 hours there, 5 hours back.......loang ass road trip.


----------



## banonea

Quite in here tonight


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;1989365 said:


> Heading to Ottawa,IL tomorrow. Found a 2002 Rage 28' toy hauler for $3300.00. 5 hours there, 5 hours back.......loang ass road trip.


Bumper pull?


----------



## Bill1090

I think this is going to be one of those springs where it's raining for 3 days, then dry 1 day, rain 5 days, dry 2, etc.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1989337 said:


> So far I have only looked at a few but they look great compared to last year with all the pile push backs.


That's what we found too. Other than my tractor guy in Wyoming apparently forgot how to lift the plow on almost every push.


----------



## Camden

banonea;1989365 said:


> Heading to Ottawa,IL tomorrow. Found a 2002 Rage 28' toy hauler for $3300.00. 5 hours there, 5 hours back.......loang ass road trip.


Hey I've got a big enclosed trailer I'm looking to sell and I'm pretty sure I could do better than that. If you're interested I can snap some pics and figure out a price. I'm not sure of the year or the exact size but it's definitely close to 28' and it's probably an early 2000 model too.


----------



## banonea

If someone is looking.....
http://racine.craigslist.org/pts/4947727084.html


----------



## banonea

Camden;1989386 said:


> Hey I've got a big enclosed trailer I'm looking to sell and I'm pretty sure I could do better than that. If you're interested I can snap some pics and figure out a price. I'm not sure of the year or the exact size but it's definitely close to 28' and it's probably an early 2000 model too.


this is what I am going to get.......

http://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/rvs/4952596370.html

but send me pic and price. I may be interested in that and sell my other one it is too nice to use for lawn care......


----------



## Greenery

I don't know much about Ferris mowers but this seems like a decent deal for being basically new.
http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/grd/4951683957.html

Any input on these? Cost to outfit with a bagger?


----------



## Bill1090

Greenery;1989389 said:


> I don't know much about Ferris mowers but this seems like a decent deal for being basically new.
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/grd/4951683957.html
> 
> Any input on these? Cost to outfit with a bagger?


Same set up as me except I have a 26hp Vanguard. Seems like a decent machine.

Soft top bagger is $2700 and 13 cu ft

Hard top bagger is $2400 and 15 cu ft


----------



## Greenery

Bill1090;1989391 said:


> Same set up as me except I have a 26hp Vanguard. Seems like a decent machine.
> 
> Soft top bagger is $2700 and 13 cu ft
> 
> Hard top bagger is $2400 and 15 cu ft


Thanks, I looked them up and it looks like their about $6500 new. Not as good as a deal as I was thinking it might be. Nice looking machine though.


----------



## banonea

Greenery;1989389 said:


> I don't know much about Ferris mowers but this seems like a decent deal for being basically new.
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/grd/4951683957.html
> 
> Any input on these? Cost to outfit with a bagger?


Spend half the money and buy the one I have that needs a new motor.....Thumbs Up


----------



## banonea

Greenery;1989389 said:


> I don't know much about Ferris mowers but this seems like a decent deal for being basically new.
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/grd/4951683957.html
> 
> Any input on these? Cost to outfit with a bagger?


Spend half the money and buy the one I have that needs a new motor.....Thumbs Up

That includes buying the motor....


----------



## Ranger620

Bill1090;1989391 said:


> Same set up as me except I have a 26hp Vanguard. Seems like a decent machine.
> 
> Soft top bagger is $2700 and 13 cu ft
> 
> Hard top bagger is $2400 and 15 cu ft


I have the same machine in 52" with the soft top bagger. The only thing I hate about mine is its not bigger. That one is on me though


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1989359 said:


> He also was talking about a where some supplier wasn't paying his bills, so he wasn't going to pay him and write a check to the main supplier. The dead beat had a lawyer contact him. He told the lawyer to check his facts. So he did and called him back. He and the lawyer agreed to him writing the check to the dead beat and the main supplier so the dead beat would need the main supplier to sign it as well. Man was the dead beat pissed. I wanted to ask them who they were, but didnt


Wow! Crazy!


----------



## Greenery

banonea;1989395 said:


> Spend half the money and buy the one I have that needs a new motor.....Thumbs Up
> 
> That includes buying the motor....


Right..

After looking more into what's out there and pricing I'm really kicking myself for not bidding a little higher on the exmark I was interested in the other day.


----------



## banonea

Greenery;1989400 said:


> Right..
> 
> After looking more into what's out there and pricing I'm really kicking myself for not bidding a little higher on the exmark I was interested in the other day.


I got a couple of regrets as well, but if I had I wouldn't be able to get this toy hauler I am going to get tomorrow. to good of a deal to pass up.

here is a photo of this mower


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

So I stopped at Burger King on the way home(haven't been there in a while) ordered 2 jr whoppers small fry and a shake for the wife and me to share. Get to the window to pay and say boy I remember when the jr whoppers were $.99 ($1.79 now) without skipping a beat the guy says ya well I remember when the average pay was $5. Well guess what he'd be overpaid at any amount because he forgot the fn fries. No I didn't look before I left. Called (only called because of the comment) and it turns out he's the mgr told him he was overpaid when he was making $5. 
And when did the jr whopper shrink to about the size of a slider? Like I said I haven't been to BK in years


----------



## banonea

I have a dump bagger for that as well I would let go with it for another $1500.00.... Total, $3500.00 for it all


----------



## SSS Inc.

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1989406 said:


> So I stopped at Burger King on the way home(haven't been there in a while) ordered 2 jr whoppers small fry and a shake for the wife and me to share. Get to the window to pay and say boy I remember when the jr whoppers were $.99 ($1.79 now) without skipping a beat the guy says ya well I remember when the average pay was $5. Well guess what he'd be overpaid at any amount because he forgot the fn fries. No I didn't look before I left. Called (only called because of the comment) and it turns out he's the mgr told him he was overpaid when he was making $5.
> And when did the jr whopper shrink to about the size of a slider? Like I said I haven't been to BK in years


I posted a week or so ago that I was shocked to see the cheeseburgers were about two inches wide. I think I used the slider comparison too. What the heck is that all about? I'd rather they charge 20¢ more than shrink the things to the size of a quarter. It was quite noticeable.


----------



## Ranger620

banonea;1989405 said:


> I got a couple of regrets as well, but if I had I wouldn't be able to get this toy hauler I am going to get tomorrow. to good of a deal to pass up.
> 
> here is a photo of this mower


What size is that mower? Just needs the motor replaced? Did you price out the motor?


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;1989411 said:


> What size is that mower? Just needs the motor replaced? Did you price out the motor?


61" cut. new kohlar motor is about $500.00 on line plus delivery


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SSS Inc.;1989410 said:


> I posted a week or so ago that I was shocked to see the cheeseburgers were about two inches wide. I think I used the slider comparison too. What the heck is that all about? I'd rather they charge 20¢ more than shrink the things to the size of a quarter. It was quite noticeable.


I couldnt believe how small they were, you're right I bet the pattie was 2-2.25" what a joke. Just think it will only get worse. Not only did they raise the price they shrunk the product. 
How would that go over for our customers. Oh by the way we raised our hourly rates and we are going to take longer to do the job


----------



## Bill1090

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1989413 said:


> I couldnt believe how small they were, you're right I bet the pattie was 2-2.25" what a joke. Just think it will only get worse. Not only did they raise the price they shrunk the product.
> How would that go over for our customers. Oh by the way we raised our hourly rates and we are going to take longer to do the job


I think BK is on the way out. I used to love their food 5-10 years ago. Now it is never warm, hard buns, and the service sucks.


----------



## CityGuy

36° mostly cloudy


----------



## CityGuy

300 am fire calls suck. It's going to be a long day.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1989415 said:


> I think BK is on the way out. I used to love their food 5-10 years ago. Now it is never warm, hard buns, and the service sucks.


Ours here is pretty good. McDonald's is about the same with thier burgers. Big macs are a joke. It's all bun and 2 slivers of meat. Several places and things you buy today are smaller and cost more. Some just don't notice, some don't care. Check it out when your at a grocery store or restaurant


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;1989377 said:


> I think this is going to be one of those springs where it's raining for 3 days, then dry 1 day, rain 5 days, dry 2, etc.


Agreed.......


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;1989415 said:


> I think BK is on the way out. I used to love their food 5-10 years ago. Now it is never warm, hard buns, and the service sucks.


I had that the other day. Ordered a whopper combo and the bun was half hard as a rock. 5 bucks ans half of my meal was junk.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1989420 said:


> Ours here is pretty good. McDonald's is about the same with thier burgers. Big macs are a joke. It's all bun and 2 slivers of meat. Several places and things you buy today are smaller and cost more. Some just don't notice, some don't care. Check it out when your at a grocery store or restaurant


I've noticed that too. Less product, more price. Problem is what are you ging to do? You pay it or you don't get it.


----------



## CityGuy

Tic toc, tic toc, tic toc.


----------



## CityGuy

Well may as well stay up now. Alarm was set to go off in an hour. By the time I crawl back in bed and fall asleep i'd half to get back up.


----------



## CityGuy

36° clear.


----------



## CityGuy

Sven say's we're gaining 2-3 minutes of light every day. Sunrise is back befre 7 am.


----------



## SnowGuy73

34° light breeze clear.


----------



## CityGuy

32° clear 
Feels like 37°


----------



## CityGuy

600 am is way to early to be here.


----------



## CityGuy

Wow it's quiet in here this morning.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1989370 said:


> Quite in here tonight


Went to bed early because I had to get up early. Didn't think 3am was going to be the time I was going to have to get up.


----------



## CityGuy

Almost done with the basement. Home depot will be installing carpet on Wednesday. Then move some furniture and done.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1989443 said:


> Wow it's quiet in here this morning.


Most of us sleep past 3


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1989448 said:


> Most of us sleep past 3


Why? Sleep is overrated. You can do that when your dead.


----------



## CityGuy

32° partly cloudy 
Feels like 37°


----------



## Green Grass

Truck says 36 already


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Jeez. Anyone see the video of the fire fighter fall through the roof of a garage and a fire ball comes shooting out. Missed if what local or out of state


----------



## albhb3

well Mondays done....just waiting for 8


----------



## banonea

,going through lacross.... Hello bill


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;1989463 said:


> Jeez. Anyone see the video of the fire fighter fall through the roof of a garage and a fire ball comes shooting out. Missed if what local or out of state


That was from Fresno, Ca.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1989472 said:


> That was from Fresno, Ca.


Either way, it was a scary situation


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;1989466 said:


> ,going through lacross.... Hello bill


Hello Bano...


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;1989473 said:


> Either way, it was a scary situation


Definitely!


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1989419 said:


> 300 am fire calls suck. It's going to be a long day.


Buck up buttercup! :waving:

Just helping to prepare you for the little one!


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1989463 said:


> Jeez. Anyone see the video of the fire fighter fall through the roof of a garage and a fire ball comes shooting out. Missed if what local or out of state


Yeah... that's why I don't send people up on roofs... It's a dead tactic... What a terrible thing to happen, I can't imagine... I'm surprised it was only 3rd degree burns over 30% of his body...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1989478 said:


> Yeah... that's why I don't send people up on roofs... It's a dead tactic... What a terrible thing to happen, I can't imagine... I'm surprised it was only 3rd degree burns over 30% of his body...


I'm sure it would have been worse had he not had proper gear on


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1989463 said:


> Jeez. Anyone see the video of the fire fighter fall through the roof of a garage and a fire ball comes shooting out. Missed if what local or out of state


Saw that. No need for him to have been up there under the fire load conditions. It was already vented. That incident commander should be fired and sued.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1989478 said:


> Yeah... that's why I don't send people up on roofs... It's a dead tactic... What a terrible thing to happen, I can't imagine... I'm surprised it was only 3rd degree burns over 30% of his body...


Had a bunch of 2nd's too. All covering like 80% of his body.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1989479 said:


> I'm sure it would have been worse had he not had proper gear on


Absolutely no question there... lots of guys go up on roofs without masks on... just stupid...


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1989482 said:


> Had a bunch of 2nd's too. All covering like 80% of his body.


Right... I was just saying I'm surprised it wasn't 3rd degree over all of his body... The fire in the space he fell into must not have been that intense yet...


----------



## banonea

I've made this trip so many times that I think my truck actually knows where it's going all on its own


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;1989481 said:


> Saw that. No need for him to have been up there under the fire load conditions. It was already vented. That incident commander should be fired and sued.


Our neighbors pig barn was on fire about 20-25 years ago. They made him go on the roof to cut holes so the smoke would leave so the fire guys could see. His daughter told me it was pretty shakey up there. He didn't loose the barn. I don't remember what the cause was


----------



## banonea

is there anything around the Wisconsin Dells or Madison Wisconsin for Chicago that people need picked up while I'm over here


----------



## banonea

almost 50 degrees in Baraboo Wisconsin


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1989484 said:


> Right... I was just saying I'm surprised it wasn't 3rd degree over all of his body... The fire in the space he fell into must not have been that intense yet...


Looked on video I saw that it flashed after he created the hole in the roof.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

The city must be bored the just went by and they are picking up all the turf they scalped off with the sidewalk plow. The 1ton dump was FULL. Two guys in the 1ton and two guys in the 3/4ton following with leaf blowers. 4 guys and 2 trucks to pick up grass chunks which in 8 years they have never done


----------



## Bill1090

1st place has frozen leaves in the pile. Headed to the next to see how that is.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1989503 said:


> 1st place has frozen leaves in the pile. Headed to the next to see how that is.


That's why we aren't doing cleanups yet, and we had very minimal snow over the last 4 weeks.


----------



## albhb3

banonea;1989485 said:


> I've made this trip so many times that I think my truck actually knows where it's going all on its own


well then kick back your feet and take a nap...feeling lucky


----------



## banonea

got one of my guys out looking at sod damage right now while I'm on the road, other than that we ain't touching anything till next week. take this week to make sure that all the equipment is good to go and set up new/Sturgis trailer for lawn care


----------



## banonea

albhb3;1989507 said:


> well then kick back your feet and take a nap...feeling lucky


believe me, for the amount of traveling that I do I cannot wait until they actually come out with vehicles with auto pilot


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Enough rain up here now, we would have had a hard time doing a cleanup today.


----------



## CityGuy

Hauling dirt at the shop in the mud. It's flipping muddy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So the 22 year old blonde missing at the U of M jumped off the 10th Ave. bridge into the river.

Just like the pilot of the plane in France, I wish I could go back and see the thoughts going through their mind.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drive to the new Fahey location isn't too bad


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1989519 said:


> Drive to the new Fahey location isn't too bad


You're two days late for the hot dogs.


----------



## albhb3

banonea;1989509 said:


> believe me, for the amount of traveling that I do I cannot wait until they actually come out with vehicles with auto pilot


there actually running one from California to ny this week was pretty cool watching the news clip on it


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1989518 said:


> So the 22 year old blonde missing at the U of M jumped off the 10th Ave. bridge into the river.
> 
> Just like the pilot of the plane in France, I wish I could go back and see the thoughts going through their mind.


well that's good wth is wrong with people


----------



## CityGuy

One of our loaders.


----------



## CityGuy

39° cloudy, few sprinkles


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1989518 said:


> So the 22 year old blonde missing at the U of M jumped off the 10th Ave. bridge into the river.
> 
> Just like the pilot of the plane in France, I wish I could go back and see the thoughts going through their mind.


Why? What is so wrong with life that would make you want to do that?

Are they sure she jumped or was she forced? Food for thought.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Anyone going to Lawn Ranger today?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1989514 said:


> Enough rain up here now, we would have had a hard time doing a cleanup today.


Yea its still muddy here


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1989518 said:


> So the 22 year old blonde missing at the U of M jumped off the 10th Ave. bridge into the river.
> 
> Just like the pilot of the plane in France, I wish I could go back and see the thoughts going through their mind.


Wtf? How did they figure it out?


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1989527 said:


> Anyone going to Lawn Ranger today?


Only 1 thing i want but dont want to drive out to look.

Text me if you go. Its a bagger and i can tell if it has the extention on it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1989527 said:


> Anyone going to Lawn Ranger today?


To much work. Gonna bid on a few things hope for the best

If I get any motivation I may run down there


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1989530 said:


> Wtf? How did they figure it out?


They got it on video


----------



## jimslawnsnow

What the hell draws these kids to the river when they drink? A few years ago a local kid in college up there did the same thing


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1989534 said:


> What the hell draws these kids to the river when they drink? A few years ago a local kid in college up there did the same thing


Right next to campus. Dark secluded area who knows


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Been a mist at the house for an hour, in Arden Hills now and it's raining


----------



## qualitycut

Raining lightly here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Reading social media on the blonde girl..... Supposedly she had a fight with the boyfriend. They found her purse near her own apartment, and they had it on video that she "entered the river" off the 10th bridge that Friday morning.

No suspects at being sought, so one can assume the bf didn't literally throw her over the bridge, but who knows what was said during the previously mentioned fight.






In other news, I've cut down and split between 500-600 full cords of wood. Mostly with a chainsaw and splitter. My guys worked about an hour today and one of them caught a finger in the splitter. 

In the past I had an employee cut half his pinky off in my splitter and another split the side of his finger wide open needing 15 stitches.

And this is the reason I'm just going to dump this firewood stuff.

Just stupid.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Anybody have any idea how I got water in the oil on one of our billygoat blowers?? Only thing I can think of was water in the gas. Still runs great. I'm on the third oil change and its clear now. Came out grey before. Better than the last time I saw grey oil......that cost me $17,000.


----------



## Greenery

SSS Inc.;1989550 said:


> Anybody have any idea how I got water in the oil on one of our billygoat blowers?? Only thing I can think of was water in the gas. Still runs great. I'm on the third oil change and its clear now. Came out grey before. Better than the last time I saw grey oil......that cost me $17,000.


Was it stored in a climate controlled area? Condensation?

Are you sure it's water and not gas, leaky needle/seat?


----------



## Greenery

Well I think it's time for a haircut, I haven't had it cut since October. I've got some serious hockey hair going on.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Greenery;1989554 said:


> Well I think it's time for a haircut, I haven't had it cut since October. I've got some serious hockey hair going on.


Haha, if I went that long I'd have hair down to my knees. My hair grows super fast. I normally go every 3-4 weeks or less at times


----------



## jimslawnsnow

For some reason it seems like friday


----------



## SSS Inc.

Greenery;1989552 said:


> Was it stored in a climate controlled area? Condensation?
> 
> Are you sure it's water and not gas, leaky needle/seat?


Stored in our shop. Pretty sure its water given the color. The oil doesn't smell like gas. Seems fine now. For a few bucks I'll run it and change it again. FYI I did vacuum the gas tank out just in case that's it.


----------



## qualitycut

Suprised i haven't seen anyone out doing clean ups


----------



## albhb3

so what worse that girl jumping off a bridge or some old fart blindly following his gps and driving off a bridge that's the question


----------



## SnowGuy73

Lots of lawn trucks buzzing around town....


----------



## unit28

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1989502 said:


> The city must be bored the just went by and they are picking up all the turf they scalped off with the sidewalk plow. The 1ton dump was FULL. Two guys in the 1ton and two guys in the 3/4ton following with leaf blowers.
> 
> 4 guys and 2 trucks to pick up grass chunks which in 8 years they have never done


cause most years they're plowing snow in stead of turf

kidding

but yeah nowadays it's an official ordinance in some cities to repair Blvd s. etc


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1989561 said:


> Suprised i haven't seen anyone out doing clean ups


If I wouldn't have had the guys check out plow sites today, we would have been out


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1989573 said:


> If I wouldn't have had the guys check out plow sites today, we would have been out


Grass is really wet yet here.


----------



## CityGuy

46° mostly cloudy


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1989556 said:


> For some reason it seems like friday


This......


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1989505 said:


> That's why we aren't doing cleanups yet, and we had very minimal snow over the last 4 weeks.


Nothing frozen in Maplewood


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1989565 said:


> Lots of lawn trucks buzzing around town....


Has to be wet. Tearing up the lawns?


----------



## CityGuy

I feel like I'm on load 9000 for the day. Reality is that it's only 30. 



Only 9000 to go yet.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I've been told by my city guy that they are now required to do everything in groups of two.

I wanted to ask if that includes bathroom breaks, but I wasn't in a good mood at the time.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1989583 said:


> I've been told by my city guy that they are now required to do everything in groups of two.
> 
> I wanted to ask if that includes bathroom breaks, but I wasn't in a good mood at the time.


Road side safety.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1989580 said:


> Has to be wet. Tearing up the lawns?


Wet and snow still.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1989586 said:


> Wet and snow still.


Not surprised. It's a snot hole in the pit here.


----------



## Bill1090

53* 

Light rain


----------



## Bill1090

NWS changed their web page I see. I don't like it.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;1989592 said:


> NWS changed their web page I see. I don't like it.


Yea its weird. I think its just mobile version and you may be able to view in classic


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1989565 said:


> Lots of lawn trucks buzzing around town....


I should go get my stuff one of these days.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1989597 said:


> I should go get my stuff one of these days.


I went and got oil and a filter for ONE of my mowers today, does that help?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1989597 said:


> I should go get my stuff one of these days.


I did today ....

Cafe me!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1989599 said:


> I did today ....
> 
> Cafe me!


:laughing: WELCOME BACK!!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1989599 said:


> I did today ....
> 
> Cafe me!


:crying:


----------



## Bill1090

Suns out now.


----------



## CityGuy

55° partly sunny


----------



## CityGuy

Sounds like our first round of thunderstorms is possible on Wednesday afternoon.


----------



## Bill1090

Odd. They took my rain and storm chance for Wednesday out.

Edit: Nevermind, still got it for night time. I just didn't click on the day on the app.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1989599 said:


> I did today ....
> 
> Cafe me!


Thanks for the offer but I will pass.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1989598 said:


> I went and got oil and a filter for ONE of my mowers today, does that help?


You are one up on me.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1989599 said:


> I did today ....
> 
> Cafe me!


Wait, what?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1989616 said:


> Wait, what?


You get left out when you bid from home.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1989616 said:


> Wait, what?


Secret meeting you didn't attend.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1989617 said:


> You get left out when you bid from home.





Green Grass;1989618 said:


> Secret meeting you didn't attend.


:laughing: Deal... next year I'll come for the hot dogs and secret PS meeting! :salute:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1989619 said:


> :laughing: Deal... next year I'll come for the hot dogs and secret PS meeting! :salute:


Hot Dogs were $3 each. Tough for guys that didn't have much snow to plow.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1989623 said:


> Hot Dogs were $3 each. Tough for guys that didn't have much snow to plow.


Basket with chips and pop was $4


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1989624 said:


> Basket with chips and pop was $4


Would you like to upsize that for 7.00 more?


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1989623 said:


> Hot Dogs were $3 each. Tough for guys that didn't have much snow to plow.


Unless you had lots of monthly'spayuppayup


----------



## Ranger620

And we wonder why they have trouble figuring out a storm. Yes this is our own fox 9


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Crews Respond to Fatal Crash on I-94, Evening Commute Slowed

http://kstp.com/news/stories/s3751150.shtml?cat=1

(Sent from KSTP)


Hope none of you guys was the one involved in the accident on 94/280. That super duty folded in half literally


----------



## Doughboy12

Pickle finally back on the air.






Looking good I might add.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Crews Respond to Fatal Crash on I-94, Evening Commute Slowed

http://kstp.com/news/stories/s3751150.shtml?cat=1

(Sent from KSTP)


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1989632 said:


> Unless you had lots of monthly'spayuppayup


I had 3 dogs and a basket.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1989637 said:


> Crews Respond to Fatal Crash on I-94, Evening Commute Slowed
> 
> http://kstp.com/news/stories/s3751150.shtml?cat=1
> 
> (Sent from KSTP)
> 
> Hope none of you guys was the one involved in the accident on 94/280. That super duty folded in half literally


Just saw that on KARE11.

That was one BAD accident.


----------



## banonea

Greenery;1989554 said:


> Well I think it's time for a haircut, I haven't had it cut since October. I've got some serious hockey hair going on.


last time I cut my hair was 3 years ago


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1989598 said:


> I went and got oil and a filter for ONE of my mowers today, does that help?


I went got a camper if that helps at all


----------



## CityGuy

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1989637 said:


> Crews Respond to Fatal Crash on I-94, Evening Commute Slowed
> 
> http://kstp.com/news/stories/s3751150.shtml?cat=1
> 
> (Sent from KSTP)
> 
> Hope none of you guys was the one involved in the accident on 94/280. That super duty folded in half literally


Saw that. Had to be a wild ride.


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;1989632 said:


> Unless you had lots of monthly'spayuppayup


what that happened to be a poke at me.... Lol


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1989638 said:


> Pickle finally back on the air.
> 
> Looking good I might add.


Saw that. Looking very good For just popping a kid.


----------



## NorthernProServ

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1989639 said:


> Crews Respond to Fatal Crash on I-94, Evening Commute Slowed
> 
> http://kstp.com/news/stories/s3751150.shtml?cat=1
> 
> (Sent from KSTP)


I was just through there this morning to get my DOT exam done....wow, looks nasty. Shows how well dumps are built I guess. Looks like you could hook up with a new truck and drive away.


----------



## Ranger620

banonea;1989645 said:


> what that happened to be a poke at me.... Lol


No Not a poke at you. I was just saying if you were heavy on the monthly's this year you would have made out well. I was one on those that got a little heavy on the monthly's this year. Normally I try to keep a 50/50 mix. This year was more like 80/20Thumbs Up


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;1989675 said:


> No Not a poke at you. I was just saying if you were heavy on the monthly's this year you would have made out well. I was one on those that got a little heavy on the monthly's this year. Normally I try to keep a 50/50 mix. This year was more like 80/20Thumbs Up


I'm just messing with you, I'm about 95% monthly accounts, and if I have my way I will keep it that way. I don't like to per pudh accounts,too much arguing as to whether or not you should or should not have plowed


----------



## skorum03

Saw two lawn companies out today. Went for a run past a house one was working at and there were lots of tire tracks and marks in the grass


----------



## unit28

banonea;1989642 said:


> last time I cut my hair was 3 years ago


Neither have all of the fans at the last Saxon concert......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sold my rims and 3 tires from the truck that had the slashed tire a couple snows ago. $40 towards my building!!


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Justa note about spring clean ups. don't rush the season too much because we are not very behind. I have been traveling through Tennessee and the northern tip of Georgia for the last 5 days and 80 percent have not started their cutting yet. Both commercial and residential. I did see many trucks out today as it was 60 degrees and sunny. it looks like this week is the start of their season.


----------



## Bill1090

Still 50* out. If it would've been sunny today we would have some serious melting going on.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1989689 said:


> Sold my rims and 3 tires from the truck that had the slashed tire a couple snows ago. $40 towards my building!!


Sounds great and all but how are you going to drive a truck without wheels?????

What this thread needs is some playoff hockey!!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

McDonald's is testing out all day breakfast. I didn't think thier breakfast was that good to begin with


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1989700 said:


> McDonald's is testing out all day breakfast. I didn't think thier breakfast was that good to begin with


Bacon egg and cheese bagel add sausage. Awesome


----------



## qualitycut

MNPLOWCO;1989691 said:


> Justa note about spring clean ups. don't rush the season too much because we are not very behind. I have been traveling through Tennessee and the northern tip of Georgia for the last 5 days and 80 percent have not started their cutting yet. Both commercial and residential. I did see many trucks out today as it was 60 degrees and sunny. it looks like this week is the start of their season.


This is my approach. Im waiting.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1989702 said:


> Bacon egg and cheese bagel add sausage. Awesome


Bacon egg and cheese BISCUIT is where its at. Their stuff always tastes good but am I the only one that feels greasy afterwords? Its like I stuck my face into a barrel of grease.

...Talk amongst yourselves............


----------



## Camden

I would win any McGriddle eating contest.


----------



## Deershack

My sap runneth over. If it keeps flowing like this I am going to have to do 2 boil downs. Looks like over 2.5 gal total syrup. Christmas presents for the families seem a good bet along with pickles and home made baked goods.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1989705 said:


> I would win any McGriddle eating contest.


You would if you were going against me. Say NO to the McGriddle. It's just not right!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Deershack;1989708 said:


> My sap runneth over. If it keeps flowing like this I am going to have to do 2 boil downs. Looks like over 2.5 gal total syrup. Christmas presents for the families seem a good bet along with pickles and home made baked goods.


That's great Lee. If you get to 4 gallons send a quart my way.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1989699 said:


> Sounds great and all but how are you going to drive a truck without wheels?????
> 
> What this thread needs is some playoff hockey!!!!


Well Chicago is helping us. Hawks are up 3-1 in the third against LA


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1989704 said:


> Bacon egg and cheese BISCUIT is where its at. Their stuff always tastes good but am I the only one that feels greasy afterwords? Its like I stuck my face into a barrel of grease.
> 
> ...Talk amongst yourselves............


Yea thats good also.


----------



## Deershack

SSS Inc.;1989710 said:


> That's great Lee. If you get to 4 gallons send a quart my way.


Will see how much I get. Most people have no idea how much syrup they use in a year. It usually much less then they think. My family( both sides) love my wifes pickles(both dill and sweet) and her bars and breads. Hopefully my syrup will be a big a hit.


----------



## Deershack

Just thinking. Maybe that's a way to get people to come to a meet up. First 10 through the back yard gate get some syrup or something.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Deershack;1989713 said:


> Will see how much I get. Most people have no idea how much syrup they use in a year. It usually much less then they think. My family( both sides) love my wifes pickles(both dill and sweet) and her bars and breads. Hopefully my syrup will be a big a hit.


I like a lot of syrup. Its funny because 2 of my 3 kids don't put it on their food. More for me I guess.


----------



## Deershack

Most of my G-kids seem to use only peanut butter on waffels and pancakes. Where that came from I have no idea.


----------



## Ranger620

Deershack;1989714 said:


> Just thinking. Maybe that's a way to get people to come to a meet up. First 10 through the back yard gate get some syrup or something.


Pm me your address I'll get thru the gate around 10 tomorrow morning, get that early bird special.
I use the syrup I get from my friends sparingly.


----------



## Deershack

Ranger620;1989718 said:


> Pm me your address I'll get thru the gate around 10 tomorrow morning, get that early bird special.
> I use the syrup I get from my friends sparingly.


Slow down big guy. Haven't even finished boiling it down yet.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1989711 said:


> Well Chicago is helping us. Hawks are up 3-1 in the third against LA


I know this goes against the grain but I'm not worried about LA so I thought it would be fun to catch Chicago just because. I guess we still could. Just think if we played like we are now just a handful of games earlier we would be in first place.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Deershack;1989714 said:


> Just thinking. Maybe that's a way to get people to come to a meet up. First 10 through the back yard gate get some syrup or something.


I think the secret society of PS just met up at the auction last Saturday


----------



## Deershack

Sure. I can see how you guys are. Meet in secret but no interest is a public meet up. You can't all be that ugly.


----------



## Bill1090

http://m.channel3000.com/news/scaffolding-collapses-at-vikings-stadium-site-in-minneapolis/32091724

Looks like you guys are going to be buying more scaffolding.


----------



## Bill1090

Deershack;1989723 said:


> You can't all be that ugly.


I don't know about that.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Bill1090;1989724 said:


> http://m.channel3000.com/news/scaffolding-collapses-at-vikings-stadium-site-in-minneapolis/32091724
> 
> Looks like you guys are going to be buying more scaffolding.


It killed 3 pigeons I heard. Met council is going to spend millions so it doesn't happen again.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1989720 said:


> I know this goes against the grain but I'm not worried about LA so I thought it would be fun to catch Chicago just because. I guess we still could. Just think if we played like we are now just a handful of games earlier we would be in first place.


We were ahead of Chicago a few games ago I had thought. Ill look but its close and we can still pass them i believe.. Stand by

Ok we have 95 points they have 96, we have played one more game than them until tonight so they should win we are tied for games and they are 3 points ahead of us. the most important with only 6 games left we play them on the 7th so we need to win that game


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1989721 said:


> I think the secret society of PS just met up at the auction last Saturday


Losers..........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1989702 said:


> Bacon egg and cheese bagel add sausage. Awesome


They are like eating rubber that has been pissed on by a skunk and ran over 100 times. At least the ones I ate over the years. I eat mcgriddles or whatever they are called


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;1989732 said:


> They are like eating rubber that has been pissed on by a skunk and ran over 100 times. At least the ones I ate over the years. I eat mcgriddles or whatever they are called


I like the pancakes and sausage.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1989728 said:


> We were ahead of Chicago a few games ago I had thought. Ill look but its close and we can still pass them i believe.. Stand by


Until tonight we had played two more games than them so the stats were skewed a bit. We can still catch them. I think they are one point ahead but we have still played an extra game.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1989734 said:


> Until tonight we had played two more games than them so the stats were skewed a bit. We can still catch them. I think they are one point ahead but we have still played an extra game.


Ok so my above edited stats I looked at is wrong. they are one point ahead of us and we played one more game than them. Still important to win against them on the 7th.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1989734 said:


> Until tonight we had played two more games than them so the stats were skewed a bit. We can still catch them. I think they are one point ahead but we have still played an extra game.


Agreed!!!!


----------



## Ranger620

St. Louis is 4 points ahead of us and have played the same amount of games. We could even catch them. Tight race for spots this year


----------



## Ranger620

Twins lost 14-2 today I am looking for the gremlin with the paper bag over his head but cant find it. Just preseason but geez


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1989740 said:


> St. Louis is 4 points ahead of us and have played the same amount of games. We could even catch them. Tight race for spots this year


YES! If we can move up home ice becomes a factor. We are either playing Nashville or the Blues. If we can take Chicagos spot we might get home ice in the second round if we make it that far. Second place would be awesome and totally doable if we can keep it up(home ice first round). Either way I like our chances in the playoffs.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1989704 said:


> Bacon egg and cheese BISCUIT is where its at. Their stuff always tastes good but am I the only one that feels greasy afterwords? Its like I stuck my face into a barrel of grease.
> 
> ...Talk amongst yourselves............


YES! The Biscuit! Nom Nom Nom... :waving:


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1989730 said:


> Losers..........


Speaking of... were you talking the state auction or another...?


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1989745 said:


> Speaking of... were you talking the state auction or another...?


State auction. And no I didn't buy anything. I can't believe this thread isn't all a buzz with the Lawnranger auction.


----------



## Camden

The Bieber roast on Comedy Central has been great.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1989748 said:


> The Bieber roast on Comedy Central has been great.


Sure has!!!


----------



## Greenery

SSS Inc.;1989747 said:


> State auction. And no I didn't buy anything. I can't believe this thread isn't all a buzz with the Lawnranger auction.


ehh, nothing but some broken down ford trucks and office equipment.


----------



## CityGuy

30° clear 
Feels like 36°


----------



## SnowGuy73

34° overcast calm.


----------



## Bill1090

32*
Foggy


----------



## CityGuy

28° clear slight breeze


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1989699 said:


> Sounds great and all but how are you going to drive a truck without wheels?????
> 
> What this thread needs is some playoff hockey!!!!


We're heading there.


----------



## CityGuy

Rubber is melting nicely today.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1989704 said:


> Bacon egg and cheese BISCUIT is where its at. Their stuff always tastes good but am I the only one that feels greasy afterwords? Its like I stuck my face into a barrel of grease.
> 
> ...Talk amongst yourselves............


This........


----------



## CityGuy

And back to the pit hauling today.


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;1989705 said:


> I would win any McGriddle eating contest.


Hold on a minute........I want in on that. :waving:


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1989747 said:


> State auction. And no I didn't buy anything. I can't believe this thread isn't all a buzz with the Lawnranger auction.


Went there yesterday... some good stuff, some cafe... checked on one thing for Quality as well... Many of the trucks aren't part of the auction and they are trying to sell outright or do a lease takeover...


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1989747 said:


> State auction. And no I didn't buy anything. I can't believe this thread isn't all a buzz with the Lawnranger auction.


Bunch of small junk.


----------



## banonea

Off to move snow piles this morning. .....


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1989814 said:


> Off to move snow piles this morning. .....


Um what????


----------



## CityGuy

28° sunny.
Little chilly yet.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1989821 said:


> Um what????


One of my apartments wants the piles mover. They ar dirty and look ugly for new potential residents. .....part of the contract


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

banonea;1989814 said:


> Off to move snow piles this morning. .....


Are you serious? They are dirty and ugly for new renters?


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1989825 said:


> One of my apartments wants the piles mover. They ar dirty and look ugly for new potential residents. .....part of the contract


Well I guess that makes sense to an extent.


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1989825 said:


> One of my apartments wants the piles mover. They ar dirty and look ugly for new potential residents. .....part of the contract


So its in your monthly price? Not extra.


----------



## Bill1090

This fog sucks!


----------



## qualitycut

Buddy just bought a rotating grapple for doing boulders with his skid. Pretty cool little attachment


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;1989837 said:


> Buddy just bought a rotating grapple for doing boulders with his skid. Pretty cool little attachment


I bet that will come in handy.


----------



## Bill1090

Uh oh TorCon of 3 for tomorrow


----------



## banonea

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1989826 said:


> Are you serious? They are dirty and ugly for new renters?


Yep. Sad part is this is mostly section 8 housing


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1989833 said:


> So its in your monthly price? Not extra.


Part of the contract price.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

banonea;1989840 said:


> Yep. Sad part is this is mostly section 8 housing


Of course it is


----------



## banonea

Keeps them happy. I get $4000.00 a month from this 1 contract and it should only take 4 hours to mow & trim it. This our first year doing this one......


----------



## banonea

I will spend mabye 2 hours at the most if i screw the pooch here so in the end,it is good for the future


----------



## banonea

On a side not, w r wont be doing clean ups till next week if we are lucky.....wet


----------



## qualitycut

I was going to start a small Landscape job on a new construction today but its so darn muddy still


----------



## Greenery

Snow next week?


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1989851 said:


> Snow next week?


Huh????????????


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1989813 said:


> Bunch of small junk.


That's what I thought too but the last time I checked it looked like they added a bunch of the newer trucks. Way too many people know about this auction so my guess is no deals to be had. I bet a tone of stuff goes way over priced.


----------



## CityGuy

43° sunny 
Slight breeze


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1989846 said:


> Keeps them happy. I get $4000.00 a month from this 1 contract and it should only take 4 hours to mow & trim it. This our first year doing this one......


Nice. Guaranteed money.


----------



## CityGuy

Greenery;1989851 said:


> Snow next week?


Bring it......


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1989856 said:


> That's what I thought too but the last time I checked it looked like they added a bunch of the newer trucks. Way too many people know about this auction so my guess is no deals to be had. I bet a tone of stuff goes way over priced.


Ever go to the st. Paul auction? 
Just wondering.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Greenery;1989851 said:


> Snow next week?


I'd think it would be hilarious if we got 6-8". All these people that are stressing out because it's warmish and want stuff done yesterday. Be a nice reality check


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1989854 said:


> Huh????????????


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1989867 said:


> Ever go to the st. Paul auction?
> Just wondering.


City if st. Paul??? If so no. Out if all the cities most everything st. Paul uses and auctions off is junk. Are they having another one?


----------



## qualitycut

Pulled some shrubs out. Grounds still frozen


----------



## Greenery

Does anyone know who or what company this is? Possibly out of New Brighton.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Verizon Users... Update to the Android 5.0 "Update" available on Galaxy S5 at least... I will report my findings...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;1989876 said:


> Does anyone know who or what company this is? Possibly out of New Brighton.


Is that a minivan pulling a trailer.......?


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1989870 said:


> City if st. Paul??? If so no. Out if all the cities most everything st. Paul uses and auctions off is junk. Are they having another one?


Not that I have heard. I was just wondering if was good or you have been.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1989879 said:


> Is that a minivan pulling a trailer.......?


Looks like it. Fly by night operation.


----------



## Greenery

cbservicesllc;1989879 said:


> Is that a minivan pulling a trailer.......?


I think so...

Disclaimer - I am only looking to identify so I can contact for some items he's selling on craigslist. He lists no phone number and doesn't respond to email yet he posted a new add after trying email. So I believe for whatever reason he's not getting the emails.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1989878 said:


> Verizon Users... Update to the Android 5.0 "Update" available on Galaxy S5 at least... I will report my findings...


Let us know. Wife has an s5. Don't want her to have issues like I've had.


----------



## unit28

ON Time was out in full force yesterday


----------



## CityGuy

52° and sunny. Feels good out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1989826 said:


> Are you serious? They are dirty and ugly for new renters?


Apartments are where it's at right now. There is a HUGE competition to look better than the next place.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1989876 said:


> Does anyone know who or what company this is? Possibly out of New Brighton.


I called that guy 2 months ago. He never got back to me.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1989893 said:


> Apartments are where it's at right now. There is a HUGE competition to look better than the next place.


Besides the fact that its not extra and its going to be melted in a day.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1989894 said:


> I called that guy 2 months ago. He never got back to me.


So he had a phone # in his add then?

He posted a new add yesterday trying to sell his business.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1989898 said:


> So he had a phone # in his add then?
> 
> He posted a new add yesterday trying to sell his business.


I saw that. I was going to email him, but I've got enough going on.

Did our first major cleanup this morning. We were all shocked how dry it was.

Not a single leaf stuck to the ground.

Trying to post pics, but crappy service at Pizza Pub in North Branch.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1989899 said:


> I saw that. I was going to email him, but I've got enough going on.
> 
> Did our first major cleanup this morning. We were all shocked how dry it was.
> 
> Not a single leaf stuck to the ground.
> 
> Trying to post pics, but crappy service at Pizza Pub in North Branch.


Dare I say it in a public forum... but we tucked the plows away in the back corner of the shop today and "summerized" them... Snow shovels went up, dirt shovels came down...

Guys have done a couple cleanups today so far and things are just peachy... Thumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1989901 said:


> Dare I say it in a public forum... but we tucked the plows away in the back corner of the shop today and "summerized" them... Snow shovels went up, dirt shovels came down...
> 
> Guys have done a couple cleanups today so far and things are just peachy... Thumbs Up


Well it will snow for sure now.


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1989901 said:


> Dare I say it in a public forum... but we tucked the plows away in the back corner of the shop today and "summerized" them... Snow shovels went up, dirt shovels came down...
> 
> Guys have done a couple cleanups today so far and things are just peachy... Thumbs Up


Did the same with ours yesterday....now we did it !


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1989905 said:


> Did the same with ours yesterday....now we did it !


Ruh roh.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1989908 said:


>


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Tried to get a pic of how dusty it was....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckar...13&compaction=on&mean_mt=on&max_mt=on&mean=on

shows 3.5 of snow for monday


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1989912 said:


> http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckar...13&compaction=on&mean_mt=on&max_mt=on&mean=on
> 
> shows 3.5 of snow for monday


Nice......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1989912 said:


> http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckar...13&compaction=on&mean_mt=on&max_mt=on&mean=on
> 
> shows 3.5 of snow for monday


Shows 4.5" of snow for KMSP.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1989916 said:


> Shows 4.5" of snow for KMSP.


Awesome.........


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1989916 said:


> Shows 4.5" of snow for KMSP.


I was just gonna post this. PLease Please Please snow... Im fine with 12" I really would like it to snow a plowable amount one more timeThumbs Up


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1989916 said:


> Shows 4.5" of snow for KMSP.


That would really screw everything up...


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1989922 said:


> That would really screw everything up...


It would just extend the vacation


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1989916 said:


> Shows 4.5" of snow for KMSP.


Cool.

Won't likely stick to pavement.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1989921 said:


> I was just gonna post this. PLease Please Please snow... Im fine with 12" I really would like it to snow a plowable amount one more timeThumbs Up


This.........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's slated to fall from 6 pm to midnight. NWS has Monday's high at 50.

Not sure 4.5" (at 16:1 BTW) would stick or not.


----------



## ryde307

We have all the plows put away. All the winter stuff is stored and most of the summer stuff is out. We did some clean up a couple weeks ago but back at them today. We could actually use some rain to keep the dust down.


----------



## Camden

I'm already getting calls for sweeping and striping. I have no interest in starting up the striper yet. Heck, even sitting on the sweeper when it's this cold is not enjoyable.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Anybody doing dethatching yet? Still thinking its a bit to early for that...


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;1989878 said:


> Verizon Users... Update to the Android 5.0 "Update" available on Galaxy S5 at least... I will report my findings...


Buddy of mine was having trouble after the update. Phone was getting hot, super slow on stuff and just being a royal piece of cafe. Called to complain about it and they told him to remove the battery and then restart the phone. He said it is working now so far.


----------



## ryde307

NorthernProServ;1989934 said:


> Anybody doing dethatching yet? Still thinking its a bit to early for that...


We did some before the last snow. Back at it today.


----------



## qualitycut

Got my taxes back. Way better than i thought


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1989934 said:


> Anybody doing dethatching yet? Still thinking its a bit to early for that...


Yes, working fine unless it's a lot of shade


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1989934 said:


> Anybody doing dethatching yet? Still thinking its a bit to early for that...


I always wait till the grass takes hold a bit or it seems to pull the roots out


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Two thoughts. The yards we did could easily have had a dethatcher on them.

However, I've stopped running dethatchers and now have my guys just work backpack blowers cleaning up what gets missed, and the blowers are strong enough to "fluff up" packed / dead grass. Plus we aren't digging out good grass on the uneven spots.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;1989936 said:


> Buddy of mine was having trouble after the update. Phone was getting hot, super slow on stuff and just being a royal piece of cafe. Called to complain about it and they told him to remove the battery and then restart the phone. He said it is working now so far.


This is after the update? Or after the update TO the update that just came out a few days ago?


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;1989942 said:


> This is after the update? Or after the update TO the update that just came out a few days ago?


I can't say for sure but he updated it late last week if that helps???
He called them yesterday so I assume it was "the latest" update or they would have told him to install that???


----------



## Bill1090

Scott's and another local fert company are out today. This sun is drying everything up FAST! Where there was snow yesterday is now dry.


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;1989878 said:


> Verizon Users... Update to the Android 5.0 "Update" available on Galaxy S5 at least... I will report my findings...


I did the update yesterday and I'm not one bit happy with it. It changed my interface so now all of my notifications show up in the middle of the screen. Now it says "double tap" to see them. Before it was a simply pull down of the screen and there everything was. It sucks but I'm sure I'll get used to it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just ran the update on my S5. This is the same phone that was the new one, so I'm not sure what'll be different.

I'll get my kid to update his S5 later and see if his battery is better.


----------



## mnlefty

We were out today getting started installing meters/RPZ's on townhomes where we pull and store them... every place I was at from Edina, up through Minnetonka, GV, into Brooklyn Park could have done cleanups with no problem whatsoever...

Gonna keep putzing with meters and backflows, change a few controllers through this week and see what happens for next week.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I can see at least two grass fires up here. Have heard nothing but sirens all day.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Had a town home call today. It was one that was insisting we do all sidewalks, all the time at the beginning of the season last winter.

They were wondering why we didn't put a bid in.

I said because we lost everything in their area, and to do i t we would have to raise the price from $750 per month to $1250 per month to cover drive time and fuel.

They asked to please put a bid in. I'm sure I'm just the one of 3 needed bids, that I won't get the property, but with the way this spring is going, I better get it in.


----------



## CityGuy

61° mostly sunny and beautiful out.


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1989952 said:


> I did the update yesterday and I'm not one bit happy with it. It changed my interface so now all of my notifications show up in the middle of the screen. Now it says "double tap" to see them. Before it was a simply pull down of the screen and there everything was. It sucks but I'm sure I'll get used to it.


Great. Won't update either phone for as long as I can.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1989960 said:


> Had a town home call today. It was one that was insisting we do all sidewalks, all the time at the beginning of the season last winter.
> 
> They were wondering why we didn't put a bid in.
> 
> I said because we lost everything in their area, and to do i t we would have to raise the price from $750 per month to $1250 per month to cover drive time and fuel.
> 
> They asked to please put a bid in. I'm sure I'm just the one of 3 needed bids, that I won't get the property, but with the way this spring is going, I better get it in.


With your luck you'll get it.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1989958 said:


> I can see at least two grass fires up here. Have heard nothing but sirens all day.


Hwy 8 at 275th


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1989952 said:


> I did the update yesterday and I'm not one bit happy with it. It changed my interface so now all of my notifications show up in the middle of the screen. Now it says "double tap" to see them. Before it was a simply pull down of the screen and there everything was. It sucks but I'm sure I'll get used to it.


So this is your second Android 5.0 update correct?

ATTM... mine appears to be a little more stable since the update that came out for Verizon on Friday...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Mine didn't update all of the apps at first once I did today's update. Restarted the phone and everything seems to be working.

I use the Google keyboard, I don't like the ones with Swype, and there were times my keyboard would get laggy. So far everything is working much more smoothly.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;1989965 said:


> Hwy 8 at 275th


That was the second one. Chisago must be up north helping North Branch or Lindstrom on the one I can see, because Wyoming and Stacy went to the one on Hwy 8. That would easily be Chisago's fire, unless they just brought their water trucks.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm gonna have to use goggles tomorrow. My eyes are so full of dust and crap from bagging earlier.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;1989964 said:


> With your luck you'll get it.


I wouldn't mind getting it. It's an easy property to do. It's just 20 minutes one way from anything else we do.

Plus I found out about another large bid that's up for grabs in my wheelhouse towards the cities due April 6th.

Maybe I won't be cutting back like I had hoped.


----------



## Camden

CityGuy;1989962 said:


> Great. Won't update either phone for as long as I can.


Good plan!



cbservicesllc;1989968 said:


> So this is your second Android 5.0 update correct?
> 
> ATTM... mine appears to be a little more stable since the update that came out for Verizon on Friday...


No, first and only prompt to update came yesterday morning. I figured I'd just go through with it since the notifications won't go away.

I didn't think it would change the interface. I just assumed it was updating security or something simple like that.

For the record, I'm not encountering any bugs. Everything is still working as it should. I had to re-log into all my sites though which took a few minutes but that's been it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1989973 said:


> Good plan!
> 
> No, first and only prompt to update came yesterday morning. I figured I'd just go through with it since the notifications won't go away.
> 
> I didn't think it would change the interface. I just assumed it was updating security or something simple like that.
> 
> For the record, I'm not encountering any bugs. Everything is still working as it should. I had to re-log into all my sites though which took a few minutes but that's been it.


Download a new launcher, Go Launcher, ADW, I like Nova Launcher.

Then your screens will be saved and you just need to start that launcher.


----------



## albhb3

dang gummit allstate finally got their info right check is on its way


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1989977 said:


> Download a new launcher, Go Launcher, ADW, I like Nova Launcher.
> 
> Then your screens will be saved and you just need to start that launcher.


I've always been too paranoid to do that because I didn't want to get any bugs. The app has a ton of good reviews so I suppose it's safe to try.


----------



## Ranger620

albhb3;1989978 said:


> dang gummit allstate finally got their info right check is on its way


You forgot to add..... At this time:laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1989981 said:


> I've always been too paranoid to do that because I didn't want to get any bugs. The app has a ton of good reviews so I suppose it's safe to try.


I don't like Go Launcher, they are always pushing updates that I don't need (languages, etc).

Nova has most of what Go does, allows you to do so many more changes when TouchWiz does.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1989929 said:


> It's slated to fall from 6 pm to midnight. NWS has Monday's high at 50.
> 
> Not sure 4.5" (at 16:1 BTW) would stick or not.


Need to have the pr#
Then look at 3hr sref frcst

NOTE - In each SREF member, the precipitation type (snow, sleet, freezing rain, or rain) is determined by taking the "dominant" type from five precipitation type algorithms: NCEP Baldwin/Schichtel, Revised NCEP, Ramer, Bourgouin, and Explicit Microphysics.*The precipitation type used in the creation of these graphics is is determined by counting the dominant precipitation types from all 21 members, and the precipitation type with the highest count is taken as the SREF mean precipitation type for that time period.


----------



## albhb3

Ranger620;1989985 said:


> You forgot to add..... At this time:laughing:


DAM YOU  don't you start that:angry: besides I already got the check number payup


----------



## NorthernProServ

Anybody got a PB-770T for sale??...in good condition preferably.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1989998 said:


> Anybody got a PB-770T for sale??...in good condition preferably.


Should a been at the auction. About 8 of them went for $200 each.


----------



## SSS Inc.

NorthernProServ;1989998 said:


> Anybody got a PB-770T for sale??...in good condition preferably.


There was about 50 of them at that auction today. Too late.

Edit......I guess there was only 8 according to lawnmwr. I thought there was a lot more.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Wait a minute. Its not even over yet. First item closes in 10 minutes. Getcherbidsin.


EDIT: I'm up to 25 770 blowers and I'm on page three.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1990002 said:


> There was about 50 of them at that auction today. Too late.
> 
> Edit......I guess there was only 8 according to lawnmwr. I thought there was a lot more.


I was talking Bout the secret PS meeting auction on Saturday.


----------



## CityGuy

63° mostly sunny


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1989970 said:


> That was the second one. Chisago must be up north helping North Branch or Lindstrom on the one I can see, because Wyoming and Stacy went to the one on Hwy 8. That would easily be Chisago's fire, unless they just brought their water trucks.


Police Clips just had the one and said numerous tenders responding


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1990001 said:


> Should a been at the auction. About 8 of them went for $200 each.


damn......


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1990005 said:


> I was talking Bout the secret PS meeting auction on Saturday.


Ohhhh I see. Well some of Lawnrangers are up to almost $300. A couple of the newer trucks are well on their way to full retail prices.


----------



## SSS Inc.

The western V-plow didn't look too bad for $1200.


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1990011 said:


> Ohhhh I see. Well some of Lawnrangers are up to almost $300. A couple of the newer trucks are well on their way to full retail prices.


Plus 14% and tax.

Just crazy....


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;1990011 said:


> Ohhhh I see. Well some of Lawnrangers are up to almost $300. A couple of the newer trucks are well on their way to full retail prices.


people are nuts if they are paying that......


----------



## Ranger620

If any of you will tell me that would be nice.... What are the dethatchers worth. I had a hair brain idea if I can modify one to fit my ferris to use in my paddocks for breaking up poop I normally run a spike drag over it after I move them but it doesnt do a great job. So whats a good deal. dont care about size


----------



## Greenery

Ranger620;1990018 said:


> If any of you will tell me that would be nice.... What are the dethatchers worth. I had a hair brain idea if I can modify one to fit my ferris to use in my paddocks for breaking up poop I normally run a spike drag over it after I move them but it doesnt do a great job. So whats a good deal. dont care about size


The tines aren't the strongest. Their designed to flick more than they are to drag.

I'm not exactly sure what your intended use would be but by your description I would question if it would work.

I would say under $100 would be a decent deal if they have the mounting bar. If I remember correctly their about $400 give or take for a 46".


----------



## Ranger620

Greenery;1990019 said:


> The tines aren't the strongest. Their designed to flick more than they are to drag.
> 
> I'm not exactly sure what your intended use would be but by your description I would question if it would work.
> 
> I would say under $100 would be a decent deal if they have the mounting bar.


Once the wifes horses eat the paddock down to where I move them to another (usually 10-14 day) I mow it down then pick some of the poop up then drag the rest in with a drag but it doesnt do that grat of a job breaking it up so if I could use one of the dethachers as a way to break it up into littler pieces that would be nice or use it to rake it to one spot and pick up the pile something like that. Was maybe thinking of a combo of the big drag then this maybe


----------



## ryde307

I wonder if some of the lawnranger stuff is bringing extra money because it was theirs. Kind of like everyone wants to plow Walmart to say they do.


----------



## ryde307

Ranger620;1990021 said:


> Once the wifes horses eat the paddock down to where I move them to another (usually 10-14 day) I mow it down then pick some of the poop up then drag the rest in with a drag but it doesnt do that grat of a job breaking it up so if I could use one of the dethachers as a way to break it up into littler pieces that would be nice or use it to rake it to one spot and pick up the pile something like that. Was maybe thinking of a combo of the big drag then this maybe


Unless the poop is really dry I would think it would just push it around.


----------



## skorum03

Anyone know what the Protero dump from seat baggers cost? Called over there today and couldn't get ahold of anyone.


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1990022 said:


> I wonder if some of the lawnranger stuff is bringing extra money because it was theirs. Kind of like everyone wants to plow Walmart to say they do.


Yes, Plus like I mentioned last night everyone talks about the big guys auction. Too many people know about it. PLUS people assume the bigger companies take care of their stuff.....not always the case.

PLUS.....Fat lorenzos pizza by my house is my favorite. But only when its really hot. It was hot tonight.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;1989927 said:


> This.........


Me 3..........


----------



## ryde307

I have not bought a new truck in a few years but 40k for an extended cab used SD is crazy. I bet I could ge a new one for the same price. Quality?


----------



## TKLAWN

Ranger620;1990018 said:


> If any of you will tell me that would be nice.... What are the dethatchers worth. I had a hair brain idea if I can modify one to fit my ferris to use in my paddocks for breaking up poop I normally run a spike drag over it after I move them but it doesnt do a great job. So whats a good deal. dont care about size


Current bids on auction for dethatchers

60" $110 46" $60 Without mounts..... Gives you an idea


----------



## Polarismalibu

ryde307;1990027 said:


> I have not bought a new truck in a few years but 40k for an extended cab used SD is crazy. I bet I could ge a new one for the same price. Quality?


With a gas motor yes. Probably mid-high 40's with the diesel


----------



## skorum03

ryde307;1990027 said:


> I have not bought a new truck in a few years but 40k for an extended cab used SD is crazy. I bet I could ge a new one for the same price. Quality?


I don't know about the fords but lwnmwr has posted links to a few dodge 2500 and 3500s tradesman model priced around 35k brand new


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1990027 said:


> I have not bought a new truck in a few years but 40k for an extended cab used SD is crazy. I bet I could ge a new one for the same price. Quality?


Seemed crazy to me.


----------



## Ranger620

TKLAWN;1990028 said:


> Current bids on auction for dethatchers
> 
> 60" $110 46" $60 Without mounts..... Gives you an idea


Actually it doesnt I have no idea what new costs. as I was scrolling thru it just gave me the idea. Dont do lawns in the summer never priced one most likely just let them pass


----------



## ryde307

Lot 7703 seems like a fair deal if it stays at that price.


----------



## TKLAWN

ryde307;1990027 said:


> I have not bought a new truck in a few years but 40k for an extended cab used SD is crazy. I bet I could ge a new one for the same price. Quality?


How about the dump truck for almost 60k

Looks like almost all of them are work trucks with no options too.


----------



## Ranger620

ryde307;1990023 said:


> Unless the poop is really dry I would think it would just push it around.


Yes the stuff I leave and try to break up is really dry and light. We pick up the fresh stuff


----------



## SSS Inc.

The same guy appears to be going after the newer vehicles. He's into the f550 flatbed for $45,500.. with 15:00 minutes to go.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

ryde307;1990027 said:


> I have not bought a new truck in a few years but 40k for an extended cab used SD is crazy. I bet I could ge a new one for the same price. Quality?


last year I could have gotten a fully loaded 4 door gas from qualities dad for 43k


----------



## ryde307

TKLAWN;1990034 said:


> How about the dump truck for almost 60k
> 
> Looks like almost all of them are work trucks with no options too.


To build that truck is 80K. It's not a truck for everyone but if it was what you needed 60k isn't to bad. I have seen the build sheets on the exact setup. Don't get me wrong it's not worth 60K to me.


----------



## TKLAWN

ryde307;1990038 said:


> To build that truck is 80K. It's not a truck for everyone but if it was what you needed 60k isn't to bad. I have seen the build sheets on the exact setup. Don't get me wrong it's not worth 60K to me.


Ouch! Nice truck


----------



## ryde307

Looks like the 1 year old stuff is like gold but the 3-5 year old stuff seems like fair prices.


----------



## ryde307

Someone on here must be buying something exciting and will post soon I would think.
Lwnmwr?


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1990042 said:


> Looks like the 1 year old stuff is like gold but the 3-5 year old stuff seems like fair prices.


Exactly what I have noticed.

Holy crap.. Up to 61,000 on the f550 dump.


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1990043 said:


> Someone on here must be buying something exciting and will post soon I would think.
> Lwnmwr?


I'm kind of digging this water truck coming up. Hmmmm.


----------



## ryde307

This J****T guy is buying alot of stuff.


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;1990046 said:


> I'm kind of digging this water truck coming up. Hmmmm.


A friend was looking at it but has 2 already. 
We were only after 3 things and a possible 4th. Got one missed one might get the 3rd. The 4th probably not.


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1990047 said:


> This J****T guy is buying alot of stuff.


Thats the guy. Probably someone that worked for them and is starting out



ryde307;1990048 said:


> A friend was looking at it but has 2 already.
> We were only after 3 things and a possible 4th. Got one missed one might get the 3rd. The 4th probably not.


I won't bid it up. I don't need it that bad.


----------



## Polarismalibu

The 550 ended at $61k


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;1990050 said:


> Thats the guy. Probably someone that worked for them and is starting out
> 
> I won't bid it up. I don't need it that bad.


He's not seriously interested. Acts like it but would never pull the trigger.


----------



## SSS Inc.

j****t bought the chipper truck too.


----------



## Polarismalibu

ryde307;1990047 said:


> This J****T guy is buying alot of stuff.


He is on over half if it


----------



## albhb3

what auction are you guys watchin???


----------



## unit28

Polarismalibu;1990029 said:


> With a gas motor yes. Probably mid-high 40's with the diesel


pretty sure I had seen diesel for 2.40 a gl yesterday in Cambridge


----------



## albhb3

unit28;1990057 said:


> pretty sure I had seen diesel for 2.40 a gl yesterday in Cambridge


nice! just filled up for 2.69 today 50 bucks for over a half tanks a good day


----------



## ryde307

albhb3;1990056 said:


> what auction are you guys watchin???


LawnRanger auction on Faheysales.com


----------



## albhb3

ryde307;1990060 said:


> LawnRanger auction on Faheysales.com


thanks
:salute:


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;1990056 said:


> what auction are you guys watchin???


https://www.proxibid.com/asp/catalog.asp?aid=91527&ipp=100&sort=4


----------



## ryde307

This would have been alot better as a live auction.


----------



## albhb3

so did they go under or whats the scoop that 550 looked pretty sweet


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1990035 said:


> Yes the stuff I leave and try to break up is really dry and light. We pick up the fresh stuff


Geez, thats a lot to pick up.


----------



## qualitycut

I just want 1 of those grass goblers for the extension.


----------



## qualitycut

And some Christmas bows


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1990068 said:


> This would have been alot better as a live auction.


Agreed!

Wonder why they didn't?


----------



## Greenery

If you ever wanted to Griswold your house with xmas lights, now is the time to stock up on cheap lights.


----------



## SnowGuy73

The dual wheel - wheel barrow is at $200?!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1990072 said:


> And some Christmas bows


I guess I won't bid on those. That 7' Christmas wreath is calling my name though.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1990079 said:


> I guess I won't bid on those. That 7' Christmas wreath is calling my name though.


I'm buying tons of the lights.. I'm going grizwald next year


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1990007 said:


> Police Clips just had the one and said numerous tenders responding


Tankers!!!


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1990070 said:


> Geez, thats a lot to pick up.


Yea they poop A LOT!! Literally tons. All they do is eat and poo then eat more and so on. I forget the actual amount but I bet I could fill a 20 yard dumpster couple 2-3 times a year


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1990011 said:


> Ohhhh I see. Well some of Lawnrangers are up to almost $300. A couple of the newer trucks are well on their way to full retail prices.


Pfffff... I figured when I saw all the people crawling around there yesterday it would be a zoo... Hopefully Quality gets his bagger at a reasonable price!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1990082 said:


> Tankers!!!


This................


----------



## unit28

Xmas lights are being stolen. ....

Guarantee if this was in TX,
they would be going for more


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;1990027 said:


> I have not bought a new truck in a few years but 40k for an extended cab used SD is crazy. I bet I could ge a new one for the same price. Quality?


And some of that stuff was ROUGH... Definitely looked like no one cared about it... broken mirrors, dents, ripped seats...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1990080 said:


> I'm buying tons of the lights.. I'm going grizwald next year


I've been called Clark Griswald before.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Didn't buy anything. Been pounding out equipment repairs, then homework with the 4th grader. I can still understand his math.

That j****t guy, I heard LawnRanger went broke. Is that true? Or did they get bought out?

Maybe a minority partner buying up to go do the same accounts under a new company?

Maybe the buying outfit at reduced prices?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1990085 said:


> This................


Thank You!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Skorum -

Others here didn't like them, but my Protero baggers were the best I've had. wAY better than my current UltraVac. They are high, so you're not spreading piles all over because you can actually dump on top of the last pile of leaves.

Also, it plugged less often than my other baggers.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Exmark guys.... 

What is the "S Series" mean?


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1990091 said:


> Thank You!


Thumbs Up Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1990089 said:


> Didn't buy anything. Been pounding out equipment repairs, then homework with the 4th grader. I can still understand his math.
> 
> That j****t guy, I heard LawnRanger went broke. Is that true? Or did they get bought out?
> 
> Maybe a minority partner buying up to go do the same accounts under a new company?
> 
> Maybe the buying outfit at reduced prices?


Basically went broke... That's what happens when you get too big and you don't have internal controls to be sure people aren't mis-managing the Company checkbook...


----------



## Ranger620

Those stainless steel tail gate sanders went cheap


----------



## waterboy

LwnmwrMan22;1990089 said:


> Didn't buy anything. Been pounding out equipment repairs, then homework with the 4th grader. I can still understand his math.
> 
> That j****t guy, I heard LawnRanger went broke. Is that true? Or did they get bought out?
> 
> Maybe a minority partner buying up to go do the same accounts under a new company?
> 
> Maybe the buying outfit at reduced prices?


both! Too many monthly's(zero tolerance accounts) for last years snow, too many managers making big bucks.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1990088 said:


> I've been called Clark Griswald before.


This......
It's also my favorite time of the year
as I'm sure yours also

We won awards here my old service area


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1990093 said:


> Exmark guys....
> 
> What is the "S Series" mean?


My understanding is there is E, S, and X... Entry, Standard, and "Expert"


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1990096 said:


> Those stainless steel tail gate sanders went cheap


Are they narrower than normal??


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1990100 said:


> This......
> It's also my favorite time of the year
> as I'm sure yours also
> 
> We won awards here my old service area


That is awesome!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1990095 said:


> Basically went broke... That's what happens when you get too big and you don't have internal controls to be sure people aren't mis-managing the Company checkbook...


Yeah, so j,****t could be the owner, or former partner with the backing of the contracts buying up all the decent stuff, letting the crap go.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1990102 said:


> My understanding is there is E, S, and X... Entry, Standard, and "Expert"


Something like that or cheapest, cheap and over priced


----------



## Drakeslayer

Ranger620;1990096 said:


> Those stainless steel tail gate sanders went cheap


They were all hydro. We have a hydro we will sell. Brand new condition just no controller. I knew we forgot something when we sold the truck:crying::crying:


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1990102 said:


> My understanding is there is E, S, and X... Entry, Standard, and "Expert"


Copy that.

Thanks.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1990103 said:


> Are they narrower than normal??


Dont think so. Should fit most small dump boxes 2-3 yard boxes like what they have on those 450's and 550's. New should be around 3k


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1990108 said:


> Something like that or cheapest, cheap and over priced


Sounds about right


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1990093 said:


> Exmark guys....
> 
> What is the "S Series" mean?


Series 4 deck with smaller spindles and hanger chains.
Smaller cc hydros, cheap seat.


----------



## Advantage

LwnmwrMan22;1990089 said:


> Didn't buy anything. Been pounding out equipment repairs, then homework with the 4th grader. I can still understand his math.
> 
> That j****t guy, I heard LawnRanger went broke. Is that true? Or did they get bought out?
> 
> Maybe a minority partner buying up to go do the same accounts under a new company?
> 
> Maybe the buying outfit at reduced prices?


Reliable bought them out. The auction is probably just to get rid of extra stuff and consolidating. They also purchased the Bruce Company out of WI a year or two ago.


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;1990105 said:


> That is awesome!


We'd buy couple 500' bulk reels of C9
and custom cut every strand of lights


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1990113 said:


> Sounds about right


The s and X are simular, but stripped down some. I don't remember all the differences as they seem to change yearly.

Have 5 exmarks in 4 different models. Soon to add another. Some may say it's a mistake


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Advantage;1990117 said:


> Reliable bought them out. The auction is probably just to get rid of extra stuff and consolidating. They also purchased the Bruce Company out of WI a year or two ago.


That answers that then.

And to think everyone thought it was cool when they were on that national TV commercial a couple of years ago.


----------



## Bill1090

Advantage;1990117 said:


> Reliable bought them out. The auction is probably just to get rid of extra stuff and consolidating. They also purchased the Bruce Company out of WI a year or two ago.


Really? I thought Bruce was a heavy hitter in SE Wisconsin.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1990122 said:


> That answers that then.
> 
> And to think everyone thought it was cool when they were on that national TV commercial a couple of years ago.


Yep... and they were in the L&L Top 100 and moving up... Then it all came tumbling down...

Wonder if that's Bobby Jensen buying back his stupid Irrigreen sprinklers? :laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1990114 said:


> Series 4 deck with smaller spindles and hanger chains.
> Smaller cc hydros, cheap seat.


I meant on those turf tracers...


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1990121 said:


> The s and X are simular, but stripped down some. I don't remember all the differences as they seem to change yearly.
> 
> Have 5 exmarks in 4 different models. Soon to add another. Some may say it's a mistake


Did you buy one on the auction?


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1990122 said:


> That answers that then.
> 
> And to think everyone thought it was cool when they were on that national TV commercial a couple of years ago.


It was for the Sprint network right?....Cant remember.


----------



## SnowGuy73

northernproserv;1990129 said:


> it was for the sprint network right?....cant remember.


at&t..........


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1990131 said:


> at&t..........


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1990122 said:


> That answers that then.
> 
> And to think everyone thought it was cool when they were on that national TV commercial a couple of years ago.


This was talked about when it happened. Where you been ?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1990127 said:


> Did you buy one on the auction?


Feyhey? No. I bought a 36 viking with Trac vac a week before the auction from a private guy because I never heard from TK on his toro 36. Got a good deal on the viking too


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1990134 said:


> Feyhey? No. I bought a 36 viking with Trac vac a week before the auction from a private guy because I never heard from TK on his toro 36. Got a good deal on the viking too


Cool, seemed like good prices tonight on them.

Buddy of mine was going to bid on a couple, not sure if he got any yet.


----------



## qualitycut

Someone is bidding 15.00 more on a partial roll of 6x100 poly than you can buy a full roll for.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1990138 said:


> Cool, seemed like good prices tonight on them.
> 
> Buddy of mine was going to bid on a couple, not sure if he got any yet.


My next purchase will be a new sprayer and possibly a new 60" zero turn. Maybe 2 and sell my vantages. Not sure yet


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1990126 said:


> I meant on those turf tracers...


In the TT the S Series does not have EFI and the deck is an UltraCut 3 vs 4...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1990141 said:


> In the TT the S Series does not have EFI and the deck is a UltraCut 3 vs 4...


Copy that.

Thanks.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1990133 said:


> This was talked about when it happened. Where you been ?


With 18,000+ posts, one would certainly think I would have seen that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1990140 said:


> My next purchase will be a new sprayer and possibly a new 60" zero turn. Maybe 2 and sell my vantages. Not sure yet


Skid sprayer or ride on?


----------



## SnowGuy73

$130 for two backpack sprayers.....


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1990140 said:


> My next purchase will be a new sprayer and possibly a new 60" zero turn. Maybe 2 and sell my vantages. Not sure yet


Are you looking for a brand new 60" or used?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1990145 said:


> Skid sprayer or ride on?


Ride on........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1990147 said:


> Are you looking for a brand new 60" or used?


Probably new. Whatcha got?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1990148 said:


> Ride on........


Copy that.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1990106 said:


> Yeah, so j,****t could be the owner, or former partner with the backing of the contracts buying up all the decent stuff, letting the crap go.


Or owner making sure stuff doesn't get out too cheap....it happens. That car auction in Az got busted for it a few years ago.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1990092 said:


> Skorum -
> 
> Others here didn't like them, but my Protero baggers were the best I've had. wAY better than my current UltraVac. They are high, so you're not spreading piles all over because you can actually dump on top of the last pile of leaves.
> 
> Also, it plugged less often than my other baggers.


Thanks for the info. Been looking at that and the peco baggers. Might run to the dealer tomorrow and see what the Deere ones cost


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;1990151 said:


> Or owner making sure stuff doesn't get out too cheap....it happens. That car auction in Az got busted for it a few years ago.


 This is what bugs me about online auctions. I guess a guy could go to a live auction and bid his stuff up too but you would think it wouldnt be as easy to get away with it.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1990151 said:


> Or owner making sure stuff doesn't get out too cheap....it happens. That car auction in Az got busted for it a few years ago.


I dont think so, hes also buying small cheap items


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Reliable would probably have the funding and the need for a lot of that stuff.

Just let it all go to auction, bid it up to whatever it's worth, hope no one else needs it and get a deal.


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;1990154 said:


> This is what bugs me about online auctions. I guess a guy could go to a live auction and bid his stuff up too but you would think it wouldnt be as easy to get away with it.


Back when bid-2-buy was getting started my brother and I did an auction with them. The owner showed me how he could see the max bid on all the items. It was a real eye opener. Now I never enter a max bid, it's always the next required amount.


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;1990157 said:


> Back when bid-2-buy was getting started my brother and I did an auction with them. The owner showed me how he could see the max bid on all the items. It was a real eye opener. Now I never enter a max bid, it's always the next required amount.


Did you mention that before? I remember hearing that but don't know where.


----------



## Advantage

Bill1090;1990123 said:


> Really? I thought Bruce was a heavy hitter in SE Wisconsin.


Yeah they were big time. Reliable is making big moves.


----------



## Bill1090

http://sploid.gizmodo.com/do-russia...f-cleaning-the-snow-1482195344?rev=1386916488

Now SSS could pave all year round.


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;1990157 said:


> Back when bid-2-buy was getting started my brother and I did an auction with them. The owner showed me how he could see the max bid on all the items. It was a real eye opener. Now I never enter a max bid, it's always the next required amount.


I was always worried about it so I never put a max bid in I just bid as I go. Dont see to many deals any more


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;1990158 said:


> Did you mention that before? I remember hearing that but don't know where.


I've definitely shared that story before but I don't recall if it was on here.


----------



## Greenery

Is Q********t going to win that last grass catcher


----------



## jimslawnsnow

John dee put out his last map of the season


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1990154 said:


> This is what bugs me about online auctions. I guess a guy could go to a live auction and bid his stuff up too but you would think it wouldnt be as easy to get away with it.


If Ritchie Brothers catches you doing that you will never buy or sell anything again with them.

K-bid admitted to me that they bid items up all the time. I'm sure I told my story about how I stopped bidding on an item and the next day they called and offered it to me. Long conversation later I bought it directly from the owner and not k-bid.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1990168 said:


> Is Q********t going to win that last grass catcher


Haha.

Seen that too, getting Spendy!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1990170 said:


> If Ritchie Brothers catches you doing that you will never buy or sell anything again with them.
> 
> K-bid admitted to me that they bid items up all the time. I'm sure I told my story about how I stopped bidding on an item and the next day they called and offered it to me. Long conversation later I bought it directly from the owner and not k-bid.


Good to hear about Ritchie... and I recall that story from K Bid... lame....


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1990171 said:


> Haha.
> 
> Seen that too, getting Spendy!


240 for the extension and 180 for the bagger new


----------



## qualitycut

And when it asks you to refresh dont click om


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1990173 said:


> 240 for the extension and 180 for the bagger.


95 for the steal!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1990173 said:


> 240 for the extension and 180 for the bagger new


Accelerator = way better!

Grass gobbler = garbage.

And I'm a big fan of Wright.


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1990173 said:


> 240 for the extension and 180 for the bagger new


Under $100 seems like a good price.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1990176 said:


> Accelerator = way better!
> 
> Grass gobbled = garbage.
> 
> And I'm a big fan of Wright.


Yea i have about 6 spring clean ups and 10 fall. Already have the bagger i just want the extension off the one i won. Sell the other 1.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1990180 said:


> Yea i have about 6 spring clean ups and 10 fall. Already have the bagger i just want the extension off the one i won. Sell the other 1.


Oh, gotcha.


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1990174 said:


> And when it asks you to refresh dont click om


I ended up with a couple small items. One of which I didn't even realize I won until I was trying to figure out if I won the other item.


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1990178 said:


> Under $100 seems like a good price.


Yea 420 new. I already have someone to buy the catcher part. I just wanted the extension part. Have a gobbler already.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1990181 said:


> Oh, gotcha.


I want an accelerator but just cant justify it for the little lawn care we do.


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1990182 said:


> I ended up with a couple items. One of which I didn't even realize I won until I was trying to figure out if I won the other item.


Yea the time got extended on the other baggers then asked me to refresh clicked yes and they were gone.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1990170 said:


> If Ritchie Brothers catches you doing that you will never buy or sell anything again with them.
> 
> K-bid admitted to me that they bid items up all the time. I'm sure I told my story about how I stopped bidding on an item and the next day they called and offered it to me. Long conversation later I bought it directly from the owner and not k-bid.


K-Bid is the absolute worst. I haven't purchased anything from them in years. They let Lano Equipment bid up their own stuff when they had their auction. I bid on a compact Kubota tractor and got out at $10k. I was suspicious that I had been bid up by Lano themselves so the next day after the auction ended I called them and they were willing to sell me the unit for $14k.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1990184 said:


> I want an accelerator but just cant justify it for the little lawn care we do.


I hear you.

I love mine.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1990182 said:


> I ended up with a couple items. One of which I didn't even realize I won until I was trying to figure out if I won the other item.


Anything good?


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1990187 said:


> I hear you.
> 
> I love mine.


Yea it probably half the weight of mine.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1990176 said:


> Accelerator = way better!
> 
> Grass gobbler = garbage.
> 
> And I'm a big fan of Wright.


Only thing I don't like about the accelerator is the dumb pin. I like the latch better on the gobbler


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1990189 said:


> Yea it probably half the weight of mine.


It's light, not sure of the weight.


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;1990186 said:


> K-Bid is the absolute worst. I haven't purchased anything from them in years. They let Lano Equipment bid up their own stuff when they had their auction. I bid on a compact Kubota tractor and got out at $10k. I was suspicious that I had been bid up by Lano themselves so the next day after the auction ended I called them and they were willing to sell me the unit for $14k.


If thats the case lano is just a big of a crook as k-bid. I guess if I could get away with it but with my luck I would get caught, sued, jail time, beat up and made fun of. Not necessarily in that order


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1990189 said:


> Yea it probably half the weight of mine.


Less I bet. I used to use the gobbler when I had wrights. Man was I sore when I used it. Now I have an accelerator, Trac vac and the navigator


----------



## Greenery

SnowGuy73;1990188 said:


> Anything good?


Nothing exciting.

A lateral file, which will actually be nice to have. And one of the dethatchers.


----------



## Greenery

jimslawnsnow;1990190 said:


> Only thing I don't like about the accelerator is the dumb pin. I like the latch better on the gobbler


My latches bend and break. I was actually trying to figure out what I could use to replace one today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1990190 said:


> Only thing I don't like about the accelerator is the dumb pin. I like the latch better on the gobbler


I always have the extension on so I never deal with the pin.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1990175 said:


> 95 for the steal!


Nice work Quality!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1990194 said:


> Nothing exciting.
> 
> A lateral file, which will actually be nice to have. And one of the dethatchers.


Sweet!.....


----------



## Ranger620

Greenery;1990194 said:


> Nothing exciting.
> 
> A lateral file, which will actually be nice to have. And one of the dethatchers.


Well I guess that explains it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Tomorrow there will be pictures of my Grandstand and two trailers I will be selling.

All 3 items will gone through and everything ready to go by Friday.

If no one wants them here by Friday, I will be pushing hard on Craigslist to get rid of them.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1990199 said:


> Nice work Quality!


Went a little higher than i hoped but i havent ever won in a online auction like that and he was pissing me off so went with it.


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1990196 said:


> My latches bend and break. I was actually trying to figure out what I could use to replace one today.


Got one i can sell you.


----------



## Greenery

Ranger620;1990201 said:


> Well I guess that explains it


Haha, I was not trying to dissuade you whatsoever for my personal gain. Just giving my honest opinion.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1990187 said:


> I hear you.
> 
> I love mine.


Love the accelerator if you can justify the price!


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1990207 said:


> Love the accelerator if you can justify the price!


Obviously the guy who can take all winter off can


----------



## Greenery

cbservicesllc;1990207 said:


> Love the accelerator if you can justify the price!


How much are they?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;1990194 said:


> Nothing exciting.
> 
> A lateral file, which will actually be nice to have. And one of the dethatchers.


Those dethatchers all seemed to go for a pretty reasonable price... Wish I would have jumped on...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1990207 said:


> Love the accelerator if you can justify the price!


Work smarter, not harder...

You've gotta spend money to make money....

Haha.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1990208 said:


> Obviously the guy who can take all winter off can


See above..


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1990209 said:


> How much are they?


Depends on size.


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1990209 said:


> How much are they?


For the bigger size i think about 600.00 been a few years since i priced out

With extension about 1000.00?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yeah, bigger accelerator is $600, bought one last year for a Grandstand.

It fills up FAST.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1990214 said:


> For the bigger size i think about 600.00 been a few years since i priced out
> 
> With extension about 1000.00?


Sounds about right, I think I paid around $800 for the jumbo with jumbo extension.


----------



## Ranger620

Greenery;1990206 said:


> Haha, I was not trying to dissuade you whatsoever for my personal gain. Just giving my honest opinion.


Just giving you some crap.. I just really didnt know what they go for new and since what I am gonna do is experimental I didnt want to spend to close to retail for a experiment. I would have paid 100 if new is 400 but if new is 125 then no. If I can find a cheap one I may still do it. I'm on the fence if it will work or not


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1990210 said:


> Those dethatchers all seemed to go for a pretty reasonable price... Wish I would have jumped on...


Son of a *****


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

For you guys that need a new dethatcher, there is a company out of Becker building them, CMP attachments. They are 10000% better than the JRCO dethatchers.


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## Bill1090

I wonder what kind of price it would be to have an aluminum catcher built by a local welder?


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1990222 said:


> For you guys that need a new dethatcher, there is a company out of Becker building them, CMP attachments. They are 10000% better than the JRCO dethatchers.


This is correct!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Y'all might want to watch channel 4 news tonight.


----------



## Greenery

A documentary on the Irondog snowmobile race in Alaska (toughest cross country race their is) is on nbcs, should be fairly interesting.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1990223 said:


>


Damn i was pretty close.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1990228 said:


> Damn i was pretty close.


They have gone up, still worth it!


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1990226 said:


> Y'all might want to watch channel 4 news tonight.


What story?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1990226 said:


> Y'all might want to watch channel 4 news tonight.


Yum....... her best one was at the indoor golf simulator. Nice tight pants and a behind view of her "golf swing"


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;1990209 said:


> How much are they?


500-600 depending on size from what I recall... Been a couple years since I bought one...


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1990230 said:


> What story?


The one telling the story im thinking


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1990231 said:


> Yum....... her best one was at the indoor golf simulator. Nice tight pants and a behind view of her "golf swing"


Who's this?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1990230 said:


> What story?


All of them. Natalie is on.


----------



## qualitycut

Weather watcher blinking gold for a top speed 10 weather day!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1990211 said:


> Work smarter, not harder...
> 
> You've gotta spend money to make money....
> 
> Haha.


Yes sir...


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1990235 said:


> All of them. Natalie is on.


Ig you ever get bored check out her fb page


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1990222 said:


> For you guys that need a new dethatcher, there is a company out of Becker building them, CMP attachments. They are 10000% better than the JRCO dethatchers.


I recall reading that... They have their own mount bar or what?


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1990235 said:


> All of them. Natalie is on.


Nice, so I tell the Gf to turn channel 4 on and she is now asking what story I was waiting for.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1990240 said:


> Nice, so I tell the Gf to turn channel 4 on and she is now asking what story I was waiting for.


Just say whatever news story is on. "This one".


----------



## Ranger620

Greenery;1990240 said:


> Nice, so I tell the Gf to turn channel 4 on and she is now asking what story I was waiting for.


Just stall till the next story just say this one then stare at the tv


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1990239 said:


> I recall reading that... They have their own mount bar or what?


It's all much better built than the JRCO one.


----------



## cbservicesllc

I'd double stuff their oreo... I mean... except Shaffer...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Too bad Lauren Casey didn't do the weather.


----------



## qualitycut

Parents just found the water line on fridge was leaking. Insurance guys is coming out i guess. Couple year old floors and cabinet. Wall and ceiling in basement bathroom.


----------



## Ranger620

I gota take some windows out tomorrow. Gonna ask the dr if I will be safe or not.. Why is there no devil gremlin


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Low of 31 Monday night. 

Daytime highs have also dropped.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1990249 said:


> Low of 31 Monday night.
> 
> Daytime highs have also dropped.


I have a chance of rain snow sunday, Mon and Tue


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1990249 said:


> Low of 31 Monday night.
> 
> Daytime highs have also dropped.


I want snow. Lots of snow. I have to wait till next year to try out the new truck

Gonna take it up to lake winni next weekend to a friends cabin. See what kinda mileage I getThumbs Up


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1990249 said:


> Low of 31 Monday night.
> 
> Daytime highs have also dropped.


Salt just salt.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1990149 said:


> Probably new. Whatcha got?


Older lazer z 60" rebuilt motor last fall


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;1990253 said:


> Salt just salt.


I have 2.5 bags left. I'm ready.


----------



## banonea

Here is the new lawn care trailer.......


20' or $4000.00 cannot beat that.


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1990259 said:


> Here is the new lawn care trailer.......
> 
> 20' or $4000.00 cannot beat that.


That's a nice deal it looks clean. What's the orange sticker on your truck box?


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;1990260 said:


> That's a nice deal it looks clean. What's the orange sticker on your truck box?


Custom Harley Davidson sticker......


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1990261 said:


> Custom Harley Davidson sticker......


Ahh that makes sense. Couldn't zoom in enough to read it had me cerious


----------



## Advantage

Drakeslayer;1990253 said:


> Salt just salt.


Man I hope so. Sitting on 150 ton and would love to get rid of some.


----------



## Doughboy12

43 clear...dark. 
Haven't slept a wink after spending 2 days in bed.
Still sick.


----------



## SnowGuy73

48° breezy clouds.


----------



## Bill1090

39*
Clear.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So much for the 4.5" of snow on the meteo.


----------



## CityGuy

At the hospital with the wife. Could be go time and I'm not ready.


Stay tuned


----------



## mnlefty

CityGuy;1990290 said:


> At the hospital with the wife. Could be go time and I'm not ready.
> 
> Stay tuned


Hmmmmm.... what's the date today?


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1990280 said:


> 43 clear...dark.
> Haven't slept a wink after spending 2 days in bed.
> Still sick.


Wifes got it too. Coughing, sneezing. Runny nose crap.

Now contractions too.


----------



## CityGuy

mnlefty;1990291 said:


> Hmmmmm.... what's the date today?


Not long enough


----------



## TKLAWN

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/mat/4915597397.html
For Ranger....


----------



## CityGuy

46° and clear


----------



## mnlefty

CityGuy;1990293 said:


> Not long enough


I thought you might have been spinning a little April 1st story...


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;1990290 said:


> At the hospital with the wife. Could be go time and I'm not ready.
> 
> Stay tuned


I don't think I believe you.


----------



## CityGuy

Proof enough?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Good luck CityGuy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If anyone is looking for a BackRack for an 02-09 Dodge, I just put one on CL for $100/bo.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1990298 said:


> Proof enough?


Well good luck then.


----------



## qualitycut

Going to be to hot to work today.


----------



## djagusch

CityGuy;1990298 said:


> Proof enough?


when was her due date


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1990298 said:


> Proof enough?


best of luck to you two!


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;1990298 said:


> Proof enough?


Sure is. Good luck to you both.


----------



## NorthernProServ

CityGuy;1990298 said:


> Proof enough?


Good luck !!!!


----------



## CityGuy

djagusch;1990304 said:


> when was her due date


May 11. Was showing a week early as of yyesterday.


----------



## CityGuy

Just gave her some drug to hopefully stop the contractions.


----------



## CityGuy

I need a stiff drink right about now. I'm not ready for this.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1990312 said:


> I need a stiff drink right about now. I'm not ready for this.


Then you should have wrapped that rascal


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1990313 said:


> Then you should have wrapped that rascal


We wanted a kid. I am just not ready cause I don't have all the stuff yet.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1990314 said:


> We wanted a kid. I am just not ready cause I don't have all the stuff yet.


Well then you should have bought all the stuff already.


----------



## qualitycut

Better get them clean-ups going 35-40 mph winds coming


----------



## djagusch

CityGuy;1990314 said:


> We wanted a kid. I am just not ready cause I don't have all the stuff yet.


Everything will be fine. Having everyone healthy, that's all that matters.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1990318 said:


> Better get them clean-ups going 35-40 mph winds coming


Too wet. We are to get 3/4"-1" rain here tonight. Looks like a bunch next week too


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1990320 said:


> Too wet. We are to get 3/4"-1" rain here tonight. Looks like a bunch next week too


Yea i have a chance monday and Tuesday now.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1990315 said:


> Well then you should have bought all the stuff already.


This weekend was the plan.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1990318 said:


> Better get them clean-ups going 35-40 mph winds coming


Pretty much going to be fighting the weather for the next week they way it looks.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1990323 said:


> This weekend was the plan.


Usually how it goes lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;1990314 said:


> We wanted a kid. I am just not ready cause I don't have all the stuff yet.


CityGuy - you will never have all the stuff. You are soon going to be a dad, whether today, or in a month.

Sit back, take a deep breath, relax. There's nothing in your control right now. If your kid wants to play one of the greatest April Fool's jokes possible, you can't keep it from happening.

If your kid shows up, you'll realize you didn't need everything you thought you needed, and if you need something, you or your wife will find time to get it once things calm down.

Again, relax, hold your wife's hand (if she wants you to) and just live in the moment. You won't get this back.


----------



## qualitycut

Just had a lady in yoga pants bent over stretching at the intersection. Didn't have time for a pic sorry


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;1990314 said:


> We wanted a kid. I am just not ready cause I don't have all the stuff yet.


No one oe EVER ready


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1990333 said:


> Just had a lady in yoga pants bent over stretching at the intersection. Didn't have time for a pic sorry


Was in a local Mexican restaurant a couple nights ago. A black woman was wearing a shirt simular to yoga pants. No bra. I saw everything as I passed by


----------



## CityGuy

Contractions stopped. Taking a breath. Have a little more time to get ready for this physically and mentally. 

Note to self go buy carseat tonight.


----------



## Camden

djagusch;1990319 said:


> Everything will be fine. Having everyone healthy, that's all that matters.


^^^Bingo^^^

Cityguy - I was pretty terrified when I found out I was going to be a father. I definitely remember telling people I wasn't excited and in hindsight those were some of the dumbest things I've ever said.

I now have a happy and healthy 9 year old girl who is the absolute love of my life. She brings me so much happiness on a daily basis and it only gets better with each passing day. Kids are an absolute blessing and you'll find that out for yourself very soon.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery -

Here are my pics of the Grandstand. Or anyone else for that matter.
http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/grd/4938812251.html


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1990312 said:


> I need a stiff drink right about now. I'm not ready for this.


You'll be fine... No one is ever "ready"

Could be false labor...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1990328 said:


> CityGuy - you will never have all the stuff. You are soon going to be a dad, whether today, or in a month.
> 
> Sit back, take a deep breath, relax. There's nothing in your control right now. If your kid wants to play one of the greatest April Fool's jokes possible, you can't keep it from happening.
> 
> If your kid shows up, you'll realize you didn't need everything you thought you needed, and if you need something, you or your wife will find time to get it once things calm down.
> 
> Again, relax, hold your wife's hand (if she wants you to) and just live in the moment. You won't get this back.


This........!!!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

CityGuy;1990338 said:


> Contractions stopped. Taking a breath. Have a little more time to get ready for this physically and mentally.
> 
> Note to self go buy carseat tonight.


Best of luck, don't worry it will all fall together.


----------



## NorthernProServ

well this blows my cafe mind.....

about 28-30,000 SQ of cutting

25.00 bucks a cut, 35.00 with bagging, 37.00 per app of fert. :crying::realmad:


I know who it is too.......


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1990350 said:


> well this blows my cafe mind.....
> 
> about 28-30,000 SQ of cutting
> 
> 25.00 bucks a cut, 35.00 with bagging, 37.00 per app of fert. :crying::realmad:
> 
> I know who it is too.......


Wow. ........

Thought lwmr was downsizing


----------



## Greenery

CityGuy;1990290 said:


> At the hospital with the wife. Could be go time and I'm not ready.
> 
> Stay tuned


 Good luck.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

NorthernProServ;1990350 said:


> well this blows my cafe mind.....
> 
> about 28-30,000 SQ of cutting
> 
> 25.00 bucks a cut, 35.00 with bagging, 37.00 per app of fert. :crying::realmad:
> 
> I know who it is too.......


Why work just to work?


----------



## Polarismalibu

djagusch;1990319 said:


> Everything will be fine. Having everyone healthy, that's all that matters.


That's exactly right


----------



## SSS Inc.

City guy. Good luck. I passed out at the site of my second kid. 1 & 3 I was fine. 

And for some reason on the third we had three false alarms. You would think my wife would have it down by then.


----------



## qualitycut

Some of the guys picking stuff up here dont look like landacapers but more like interior designers


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1990360 said:


> Some of the guys picking stuff up here dont look like landacapers but more like interior designers


Maybe the new style is lawn care equipment in the living room


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1990362 said:


> Maybe the new style is lawn care equipment in the living room


Look like sss neighbors


----------



## SSS Inc.

scissor lifts are fun


----------



## qualitycut

To eden praire to st paul back home and haven't seen 1 lawn company out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/for/4959068078.html

My 18' trailer that's for sale. I think it's in better shape than the 16'. There can be a PS discount if you ask.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1990367 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/for/4959068078.html
> 
> My 18' trailer that's for sale. I think it's in better shape than the 16'. There can be a PS discount if you ask.


What size axles?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1990368 said:


> What size axles?


3,500. I knew I was forgetting something. 7,000 GVW.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1990369 said:


> 3,500. I knew I was forgetting something. 7,000 GVW.


Does say 3.5 ton on trailer


----------



## Bill1090

Beautiful weather today! A little windy, but nothing terrible.


----------



## qualitycut

Just got really windy out


----------



## CityGuy

66° mostly cloudy


----------



## CityGuy

Sent us home. I went to work. In laws are their with her, hense why I went to work. Dr. Said he believes that the contractions were because of the coughing fits she has been having. The uterine mussels contracted so much it felt like labor but wasn't. Gave her some drug to stop labor snd sent us on our way. He would really like to go another 2 weeks putting us at 37 weeks then it's game on.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1990367 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/for/4959068078.html
> 
> My 18' trailer that's for sale. I think it's in better shape than the 16'. There can be a PS discount if you ask.


That E track is a good idea.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1990379 said:


> Sent us home. I went to work. In laws are their with her, hense why I went to work. Dr. Said he believes that the contractions were because of the coughing fits she has been having. The uterine mussels contracted so much it felt like labor but wasn't. Gave her some drug to stop labor snd sent us on our way. He would really like to go another 2 weeks putting us at 37 weeks then it's game on.


That's a nice April fools joke from the lil guy.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1990382 said:


> That's a nice April fools joke from the lil guy.


No kidding. Was crapping my pants this morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1990381 said:


> That E track is a good idea.


I know, right? You should buy the trailer it's such a good idea.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1990385 said:


> I know, right? You should buy the trailer it's such a good idea.


I already have a pj just like that sitting around most of the time


----------



## CityGuy

Not looking so good down towards the sw. Darker clouds moving this way. 


Green you down that way?


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1990387 said:


> Not looking so good down towards the sw. Darker clouds moving this way.
> 
> Green you down that way?


Wind just picked up here. Got a nice breez blowing in the shop now. It was getting warm in here


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1990387 said:


> Not looking so good down towards the sw. Darker clouds moving this way.
> 
> Green you down that way?


Windy as cafe and getting hot out


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1990389 said:


> Windy as cafe and getting hot out


Must be just a batch of darker clouds. I cant see out of the pit very far.

Rather windy and feeling almost humid.


----------



## Bill1090

When are the storms supposed to start?


----------



## CityGuy

Few drops on the loader window.


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;1990392 said:


> When are the storms supposed to start?


My noaa says 7 to 10 best chance at 70%


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;1990394 said:


> My noaa says 7 to 10 best chance at 70%


Lovely.....


----------



## Bill1090

I should've worn shorts. It's humid out!


----------



## CityGuy

Small drops continue.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

CityGuy;1990379 said:


> Sent us home. I went to work. In laws are their with her, hense why I went to work. Dr. Said he believes that the contractions were because of the coughing fits she has been having. The uterine mussels contracted so much it felt like labor but wasn't. Gave her some drug to stop labor snd sent us on our way. He would really like to go another 2 weeks putting us at 37 weeks then it's game on.


Pretty much after 35 weeks there isn't much worry but the longer the better


----------



## Polarismalibu

Looks like heavy rain just to my west


----------



## Polarismalibu

Over me now


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1990399 said:


> Looks like heavy rain just to my west


Rogers area?


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1990292 said:


> Wifes got it too. Coughing, sneezing. Runny nose crap.
> 
> Now contractions too.


If her cough hurts like mine I don't envy the mess your in. :waving:


----------



## CityGuy

Sirens just activated.











Then I remember it's first Wednesday of the month.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1990403 said:


> Sirens just activated.
> 
> Then I remember it's first Wednesday of the month.


This.......just happened here too. Lol


----------



## Doughboy12

So I left work a 12 today and stopped at Cub for OJ. Every retired member of society is out. How do you guys do it everyday? Drove me up the wall.


----------



## Doughboy12

Also witnessed a guy on a 7' plus chopper try to turn back down the on ramp from 494W to 52S. Cafing idiot looked to be going back to get his hat. 10 cars a truck and trailer and 2 semi's had to stop as he sat broadside half way up the ramp. Jack wagon special.


----------



## CityGuy

Few flashes of lightning to the nw of Buffalo.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1990401 said:


> Rogers area?


Yeah it's done for now


----------



## Doughboy12

Stand up granular applicator in the area....looks like they made a cleanup pass as well.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Lightning in Forest Lake, looks to be the precursor of what's to come.


----------



## ryde307

CityGuy;1990338 said:


> Contractions stopped. Taking a breath. Have a little more time to get ready for this physically and mentally.
> 
> Note to self go buy carseat tonight.


My sister is in having her baby today. She is a week past due date and the gave her some drugs to try and get things going.



LwnmwrMan22;1990340 said:


> Greenery -
> 
> Here are my pics of the Grandstand. Or anyone else for that matter.
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/grd/4938812251.html


You could have washed it.



LwnmwrMan22;1990414 said:


> Lightning in Forest Lake, looks to be the precursor of what's to come.


Wonder if we will get some severe weather today


----------



## Doughboy12

Niebor just told me he traded his Toro Zero turn that he bought last year at the State Fair for the steering wheel model. I found your market. :laughing:


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1990418 said:


> Niebor just told me he traded his Toro Zero turn that he bought last year at the State Fair for the steering wheel model. I found your market. :laughing:


I could never use one if those again. Once you have a z it's hard to go back


----------



## CityGuy

70° and cloudy


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1990411 said:


> Yeah it's done for now


Is your shop on the south side of 94 and west of main on the service drive?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1990417 said:


> My sister is in having her baby today. She is a week past due date and the gave her some drugs to try and get things going.
> 
> You could have washed it.
> 
> Wonder if we will get some severe weather today


I've always been one to try to sell stuff without doing anything special to it.

Opposite of the Jacobsen AR-5 at Fahey last weekend that LOOKED beautiful, but no one could get to start, I would rather have my stuff look like you'd use it.

Just me. If I get real real serious I'll wash / WD-40 it.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1990414 said:


> Lightning in Forest Lake, looks to be the precursor of what's to come.


Hope not. Lots of dirt to move yet.


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;1990417 said:


> My sister is in having her baby today. She is a week past due date and the gave her some drugs to try and get things going.
> 
> You could have washed it.
> 
> Wonder if we will get some severe weather today


Congrats! I hope we don't need that now later on.


----------



## CityGuy

Dr. told us last week 10 days past and that's it. She will come out one way or another.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1990419 said:


> I could never use one if those again. Once you have a z it's hard to go back


Just like trying to go from iso back to foot controls or case hand controls.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gonna be pouring here sooner than later.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1990427 said:


> Just like trying to go from iso back to foot controls or case hand controls.


I was referring to the Zero Turn with the steering wheel that just came out...that someone mentioned a couple months back.


----------



## qualitycut

Still finding frozen ground


----------



## Doughboy12

http://www.torodealer.com/en-US/Pag...ZeroTurnMowersSteeringWheel(ToroDealer_en-us)
This....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Went from 76 to 53.


----------



## Bill1090

77* 

Sunny and hot.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Thought everything was passed. Went back out to work on stuff and 3 minutes in, lightning strike within 1/2 mile of my house.

I'm all for thunderstorms, but man, that makes a guy jump.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh oh... Fire sirens are going off.


----------



## mnlefty

Grass fire @ 35w and Burnsville Pkwy that's really gonna eff up afternoon rush if it goes another hour.


----------



## mnlefty

My outdoor thermometer that seems to run 1-2 degrees warm at times reads 82 right now.


----------



## ryde307

We just had a call for a garage on fire. It sounds like the neighbor was burning leaves and started the neighbors garage on fire. The neighbor is not home and they are trying to get ahold of them. Bad day for someone.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I hear sirens somewhere. I'm 10 miles from town


----------



## jimslawnsnow

But I guess as windy as it is, the sound maybe carried a few hundred miles


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1990422 said:


> Is your shop on the south side of 94 and west of main on the service drive?


Nope. North side off 101 and 36


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1990427 said:


> Just like trying to go from iso back to foot controls or case hand controls.


I can't do the case ones at all anymore. My machine can switch to that I just can't do it. Foot I can handle but can't beat the sjc


----------



## Polarismalibu

ryde307;1990461 said:


> We just had a call for a garage on fire. It sounds like the neighbor was burning leaves and started the neighbors garage on fire. The neighbor is not home and they are trying to get ahold of them. Bad day for someone.


I would be so pissed if my never neighbor set my garage on fire doing something stupid


----------



## mnlefty

Polarismalibu;1990468 said:


> I would be so pissed if my never neighbor set my garage on fire doing something stupid


I might be ok with it depending on how good my/his insurance is...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Holy cow is it hot... 79 per the truck...


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;1990473 said:


> Holy cow is it hot... 79 per the truck...


Low 70s here but my office is cooking. I just told an employee I might have to put on the a/c!!!


----------



## CityGuy

77° cloudy and windy.


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;1990461 said:


> We just had a call for a garage on fire. It sounds like the neighbor was burning leaves and started the neighbors garage on fire. The neighbor is not home and they are trying to get ahold of them. Bad day for someone.


That sucks. Why anyone would burn on a dry windy day is beyond me.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1990466 said:


> Nope. North side off 101 and 36


Ahhh not far from the county line then.


----------



## CityGuy

mnlefty;1990472 said:


> I might be ok with it depending on how good my/his insurance is...


This.....

But I don't trust my neighbors.


----------



## qualitycut

Man helping a buddy on a wall and it got to hot. Need to ease me into these temps. Still got my winter weight.


----------



## qualitycut

83, chance of snow sunday through Wednesday


----------



## Polarismalibu

Big fire in Rogers

3 new construction houses


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1990480 said:


> 83, chance of snow sunday through Wednesday


Chance of snow Sunday day and chance of rain Sunday night the chances of rain after. Is a chance of rain and snow Wednesday night. As of now. It'll change a few times by then


----------



## Polarismalibu




----------



## Polarismalibu




----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1990481 said:


> Big fire in Rogers
> 
> 3 new construction houses


Oh a cooker x3


----------



## Polarismalibu

That turned into a interesting bid


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1990484 said:


>


Damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## CityGuy

Several house fires going. St. Paul has one too.

Rogers is back to back. Had one in Corcoran an hour ago.


----------



## CityGuy

Sure looks ominous out here but, nothing but wind and a few drops here and there.


----------



## Doughboy12

Well you guys were right....I should have just hired out my drive way all along.

FS: Gently used (3-4 times)MVP3 8'6" with back drag angle and rubber deflector. Ultramount 2 Make an offer. 















Then check the calendar.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1990491 said:


> Well you guys were right....I should have just hired out my drive way all along.
> 
> FS: Gently used (3-4 times)MVP3 8'6" with back drag angle and rubber deflector. Ultramount 2 Make an offer.
> 
> Then check the calendar.


Huh? ??????????????????


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;1990484 said:


>


Smoke smoke fire fire!


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1990488 said:


> Several house fires going. St. Paul has one too.
> 
> Rogers is back to back. Had one in Corcoran an hour ago.


Yeah the Rogers one was going good.


----------



## qualitycut

I can see a bunch of grass fires but why all the house fires. I know once 1 goes the one next to it is with this wind but seems weird.


----------



## TKLAWN

Doughboy12;1990491 said:


> Well you guys were right....I should have just hired out my drive way all along.
> 
> FS: Gently used (3-4 times)MVP3 8'6" with back drag angle and rubber deflector. Ultramount 2 Make an offer.
> 
> Then check the calendar.


$3,000....

On to something OR on something?

April fools!?


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1990495 said:


> I can see a bunch of grass fires but why all the house fires. I know once 1 goes the one next to it is with this wind but seems weird.


Carless smoking would be my guess


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1990495 said:


> I can see a bunch of grass fires but why all the house fires. I know once 1 goes the one next to it is with this wind but seems weird.


The ones I posted all new construction the lots are just dry weeds I'm guessing that's how it spread


----------



## Doughboy12

TKLAWN;1990496 said:


> $3,000....
> 
> On to something OR on something?
> 
> April fools!?


Yes....to the last part. :waving:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh oh CB......


----------



## Doughboy12

Who's trucks are painted in John Deere green and yellow in Eagan?
They were out and about too today....pulling stuff.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1990502 said:


> Oh oh CB......


Is that BWW to go???


----------



## TKLAWN

Doughboy12;1990503 said:


> Who's trucks are painted in John Deere green and yellow in Eagan?
> They were out and about too today....pulling stuff.


Spring Touch?


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1990503 said:


> Who's trucks are painted in John Deere green and yellow in Eagan?
> They were out and about too today....pulling stuff.


Warners probably


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1990504 said:


> Is that BWW to go???


Famous daves I think


----------



## Doughboy12

TKLAWN;1990506 said:


> Spring Touch?


That sounds right. Had a sprayer on a trailer as I passed under on 35e.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1990507 said:


> Warners probably


Could be that... I just saw the truck and trailer pass overhead.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1990502 said:


> Oh oh CB......


please bust all the windows out of that for me.

thanks


----------



## Polarismalibu

Damn that fire got to a 4th house possibly a 5th


----------



## Bill1090

Up to 82 out.


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;1990512 said:


> Damn that fire got to a 4th house possibly a 5th


Wow that's horrible. No stopping it in this wind.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1990511 said:


> please bust all the windows out of that for me.
> 
> thanks


You got stuck for money too???


----------



## albhb3

good thing save a basements there im gonna snatch one of em up for cheap slight fire damage


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Khan's - **** Rapids....it's what's for dinner.

I shouldn't have put so much Dragon Sauce on.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Supposedly a 5th house now!


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1990512 said:


> Damn that fire got to a 4th house possibly a 5th


Bet it keeps going till there aint any houses left on the side of where the wonds blowing.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1990502 said:


> Oh oh CB......


Hopefully he's just there for to go... if he's a contractor looking to bid, he's not following the rules anyway! To go parking only! :laughing:


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1990519 said:


> Bet it keeps going till there aint any houses left on the side of where the wonds blowing.


Wind has died down a bit here. Hopefully they got it under control now


----------



## qualitycut

Storms popping


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1990512 said:


> Damn that fire got to a 4th house possibly a 5th


Yeah pretty much the whole metro appears to be on fire...


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1990515 said:


> You got stuck for money too???


7k.....!...


----------



## Doughboy12

Green Grass;1990527 said:


> 7k.....!...


Who is it??? Can't see it on the phone?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1990527 said:


> 7k.....!...


I did a small town home for them. Had to fight for 5 months for $900.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1990524 said:


> Yeah pretty much the whole metro appears to be on fire...


You guys get called out to Rogers?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Sky just turned dark green here


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1990537 said:


> Sky just turned dark green here


Ruh roe.....be ready to head for lower accommodations.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Burger King on highway 55, got 2 Z's going, not bagging, not dethatching, just blowing it around...LMAO.


----------



## albhb3

Doughboy12;1990538 said:


> Ruh roe.....be ready to head for lower accommodations.


what are you talking about everyone knows you go to the highest point with a piece of steel pipe


----------



## Doughboy12

NorthernProServ;1990539 said:


> Burger King on highway 55, got 2 Z's going, not bagging, not dethatching, just blowing it around...LMAO.


Manicuring...........? Getting the sand down in.


----------



## Doughboy12

albhb3;1990542 said:


> what are you talking about everyone knows you go to the highest point with a piece of steel pipe


I prefer a 1 iron.....cause not even God can hit a 1 iron.


----------



## albhb3

Doughboy12;1990545 said:


> I prefer a 1 iron.....cause not even God can hit a 1 iron.


hahahahaThumbs Up


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1990538 said:


> Ruh roe.....be ready to head for lower accommodations.


I have ground level or upstairs lol


----------



## Polarismalibu

Raining like a mofo now


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1990511 said:


> please bust all the windows out of that for me.
> 
> thanks


who is that? I cant read it, even on the laptop


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1990534 said:


> I did a small town home for them. Had to fight for 5 months for $900.


I got 3k they still owe me 7k went through court and won got as far as a sheriff went to take equipment from them to pay the debt but the bank had there name on all of it.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1990549 said:


> Raining like a mofo now


Good, i parked my truck on a slope and left the cover open hoping it will wash it out


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1990539 said:


> Burger King on highway 55, got 2 Z's going, not bagging, not dethatching, just blowing it around...LMAO.


Might be running mulch plates.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1990535 said:


> You guys get called out to Rogers?


Yeah one station to Corcoran first, then another to Otsego...


----------



## Bill1090

Lots of cafe going down today. There are fires and car wrecks all over!


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1990553 said:


> Good, i parked my truck on a slope and left the cover open hoping it will wash it out


That's what I did too


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1990552 said:


> I got 3k they still owe me 7k went through court and won got as far as a sheriff went to take equipment from them to pay the debt but the bank had there name on all of it.


so who is that?


----------



## Greenery

It is absolutely just dumping here.


----------



## Greenery

jimslawnsnow;1990564 said:


> so who is that?


It looks like Natural Green?


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1990565 said:


> It is absolutely just dumping here.


Clean ups tomorrow?


----------



## albhb3

just started rumbling here


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1990564 said:


> so who is that?


Natural Green... formerly Concierge... formerly several other names...


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;1990552 said:


> I got 3k they still owe me 7k went through court and won got as far as a sheriff went to take equipment from them to pay the debt but the bank had there name on all of it.


My two worst I got stuck for and still had to pay out of pocket was the last house I build I got stuck with a $48,000 bill 
The second I got stiffed out of 17,000 from rudy bocwitch from home valu. Still havent been paid even though I paid my bills:realmad:

Both of theses were basically back to back almost put me down


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1990578 said:


> Natural Green... formerly Concierge... formerly several other names...


Oooo one of those guys


----------



## albhb3

Ranger620;1990581 said:


> My two worst I got stuck for and still had to pay out of pocket was the last house I build I got stuck with a $48,000 bill
> The second I got stiffed out of 17,000 from rudy bocwitch from home valu. Still havent been paid even though I paid my bills:realmad:
> 
> Both of theses were basically back to back almost put me down


somebody would be getting shot...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1990581 said:


> My two worst I got stuck for and still had to pay out of pocket was the last house I build I got stuck with a $48,000 bill
> The second I got stiffed out of 17,000 from rudy bocwitch from home valu. Still havent been paid even though I paid my bills:realmad:
> 
> Both of theses were basically back to back almost put me down


Yeah that would be a tough pill to swallow...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1990578 said:


> Natural Green... formerly Concierge... formerly several other names...


Nice to know who they are. Never know if they get stuff down here as a package aND look for bids


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Shut my guys down for tomorrow.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;1990581 said:


> My two worst I got stuck for and still had to pay out of pocket was the last house I build I got stuck with a $48,000 bill
> The second I got stiffed out of 17,000 from rudy bocwitch from home valu. Still havent been paid even though I paid my bills:realmad:
> 
> Both of theses were basically back to back almost put me down


My employees old neighbor got stiffed for 100's of thousands. Lost everything. Some of the home he sheet rocked never sold. There they sit empty in lonsdale. Builder went broke and never paid anyone


----------



## Ranger620

jimslawnsnow;1990592 said:


> My employees old neighbor got stiffed for 100's of thousands. Lost everything. Some of the home he sheet rocked never sold. There they sit empty in lonsdale. Builder went broke and never paid anyone


I could have easily done that. Pay my bills and stiff the subs. I chose to pay the subs take the hit and work out of it. I'm just not that kind of guy.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1990592 said:


> My employees old neighbor got stiffed for 100's of thousands. Lost everything. Some of the home he sheet rocked never sold. There they sit empty in lonsdale. Builder went broke and never paid anyone


Thats why i get half down, and bigger jobs get payments at certain checkpoints along the job.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My cousin has a couple of builders that owe him $100,000's of dollars for basements in houses that went to foreclosure.

He's slowly getting pennies on the dollar, but he figures he'll be out $200,000 by the time it's all said and done.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1990595 said:


> Thats why i get half down, and bigger jobs get payments at certain checkpoints along the job.


This has become the norm in the construction industry. Before the decline it was common practice for all subs to get paid at closing. That means if you build a spec home subs wouldnt get paid on that house till the development filled up and the model was sold. That sometimes was a year or more. I never took this route when I started building I wanted to get that bill off my books asap. Nothing worse than going to closing seeing that big check then go home and hand it all out or worse spend to much then try to find a way to come up with the extra.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Dang that's a lot of lightning.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1990609 said:


> Dang that's a lot of lightning.


Bet the grass will be green in the morning


----------



## Doughboy12

New Survivorman: Bigfoot on.


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;1990611 said:


> New Survivorman: Bigfoot on.


I like dual survival better


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1990610 said:


> Bet the grass will be green in the morning


Not in my backyard. :crying::crying::crying:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Another windy day tomorrow.


----------



## snowman55

SSS Inc.;1990617 said:


> Not in my backyard. :crying::crying::crying:


Rink take a toll?


----------



## Ranger620

Any of you southern guys see any hail?? Herd Lakeville to Bell Plain


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

albhb3;1990585 said:


> somebody would be getting shot...


I might be scared of myself, I can hit an 8" steel plate at 500yrds with my .308. Be on the ground before you even heard the report


----------



## SSS Inc.

snowman55;1990621 said:


> Rink take a toll?


You got it. It always does. Having the rink puts my lawn into about a 10 month dormancy period. Might have re-sod this spring.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1990625 said:


> You got it. It always does. Having the rink puts my lawn into about a 10 month dormancy period. Might have re-sod this spring.


Pave it. Roller hockey in the summer


----------



## Drakeslayer

Ranger620;1990622 said:


> Any of you southern guys see any hail?? Herd Lakeville to Bell Plain


None in Carver. Lots of lightning to the south though.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

New shipping wars. Jennifer got a face and throat full of Tiger piss


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1990626 said:


> Pave it. Roller hockey in the summer


Need concrete so you can paint it white with lines. Would be cool to have it in epoxy


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1990625 said:


> You got it. It always does. Having the rink puts my lawn into about a 10 month dormancy period. Might have re-sod this spring.


Do you need a permit to sod in Cityapolis?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1990626 said:


> Pave it. Roller hockey in the summer


If I lived in the Burbs and had some more room I would. I've been thinking about artificial turf. As a kid a buddy of mine had that in their yard.


----------



## Ranger620

jimslawnsnow;1990628 said:


> New shipping wars. Jennifer got a face and throat full of Tiger piss


Dang it. Its back on. When did the new series start I'll have to find a rain day to catch up


----------



## Ranger620

Drakeslayer;1990630 said:


> Do you need a permit to sod in Cityapolis?


Maple grove made me pull a permit for painting once. No inspections just wanted money:realmad:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1990630 said:


> Do you need a permit to sod in Cityapolis?


Not to my knowledge. After building the second story and rear addition on my house I was made aware of just about every rule. I was pretty good at bending a few of them too.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;1990632 said:


> Dang it. Its back on. When did the new series start I'll have to find a rain day to catch up


I think tonight. It's on Wednesdays now


----------



## Ranger620

jimslawnsnow;1990635 said:


> I think tonight. It's on Wednesdays now


Cool gives me something to watch on Wednesdays nowThumbs Up


----------



## Ranger620

Taking the wife to the airport tomorrow at noon. Shes going to Atlanta for a face to face job interview. Leaves me home alone again. Last time I didnt get into any trouble maybe I can make up for it this time. Hmmmmm..


----------



## Drakeslayer

Ranger620;1990633 said:


> Maple grove made me pull a permit for painting once. No inspections just wanted money:realmad:


Probably just needed money to pay CB his volunteer FD wage of $27,000 yearly. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1990637 said:


> Taking the wife to the airport tomorrow at noon. Shes going to Atlanta for a face to face job interview. Leaves me home alone again. Last time I didnt get into any trouble maybe I can make up for it this time. Hmmmmm..


So the job is in Atlanta?? What if she gets it? Moving?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;1990638 said:


> Probably just needed money to pay CB his volunteer FD wage of $27,000 yearly. :laughing::laughing:


Hahaha... I was almost over that too... Richard... :salute:


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1990639 said:


> So the job is in Atlanta?? What if she gets it? Moving?


No job will be work from home still. Her would be boss is in Florida main office is in Atlanta. She got screwed from her current employer on any pay increase accepting this new job she just took but her back was against the wall she had to take it. So she applied at this job before she even new about the job she accepted, interviewed twice now they want her to do a fake analysis and a face to face interview. If they offer her the job and gets more money she will ask current employer for market increase or she'll leave. This all depends weather or not she gets offered the job and if its for more money. Besides I would be the only snow contractor in Atlanta. Guessing I would fail, just a guess


----------



## Ranger620

I always say what kind of trouble can I get into when she leaves. Kind of an inside joke around our families. Years ago she went to paris for work. I bought a house she never looked at or new about The house we live in now


----------



## Polarismalibu

I think that Rogers fire started up again

Bunch of fire trucks getting off that exit heading that way


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Ranger620;1990643 said:


> I always say what kind of trouble can I get into when she leaves. Kind of an inside joke around our families. Years ago she went to paris for work. I bought a house she never looked at or new about The house we live in now


You win........


----------



## Polarismalibu

There was a barn fire just a mile from the 5 house fire last night. Busy day for those guys


----------



## SnowGuy73

50° breeze cloudy.


----------



## CityGuy

45° clear, slight breeze


----------



## CityGuy

Busy evening of fire calls. At one point every department but 1 in Wright County was out.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1990664 said:


> Busy evening of fire calls. At one point every department but 1 in Wright County was out.


I believe that! It was a crazy day


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1990610 said:


> Bet the grass will be green in the morning


Noticed it last night was starting to already.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1990622 said:


> Any of you southern guys see any hail?? Herd Lakeville to Bell Plain


Had some small stuff for a few minutes in Buffalo around 7 last night.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1990653 said:


> There was a barn fire just a mile from the 5 house fire last night. Busy day for those guys


Those guys earned their pay checks yesterday.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1990665 said:


> I believe that! It was a crazy day


Between the Otesgo fire and a grass fire in Maple Lake Township.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1990653 said:


> There was a barn fire just a mile from the 5 house fire last night. Busy day for those guys


The sirens you heard last night were a flare up at the multi-house fire... The barn fire at about 1AM was on Elm Creek Road just west of Zachary over toward that dog park in Champlin... we went on that one


----------



## CityGuy

Wife seems to be turning the corner on the cold this morning. Said she slept through the night for the first time in days. Good thing she is on spring break this week.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1990670 said:


> The sirens you heard last night were a flare up at the multi-house fire... The barn fire at about 1AM was on Elm Creek Road just west of Zachary over toward that dog park in Champlin... we went on that one


Wow busy night on your end of town.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1990670 said:


> The sirens you heard last night were a flare up at the multi-house fire... The barn fire at about 1AM was on Elm Creek Road just west of Zachary over toward that dog park in Champlin... we went on that one


Yeah I figured that was a flare up I was leaving my shop when the trucks where getting off 101 onto 36.

Someone told me the barn was over there but now that you said that I know exactly where it is

The rain must have helped keep that one from getting out of hand I'm guessing?


----------



## Bill1090

51*
Light rain.


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;1990674 said:


> 51*
> Light rain.


Still raining down there?


----------



## CityGuy

Wife is feeling much better today. Slept mostly through the night for the first time in a few days. The Clariton and Tylenol must have finally kicked in.


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;1990675 said:


> Still raining down there?


Just now stopped.


----------



## CityGuy

Red Flag warning for most of western MN today. Could be another busy day for grass fires.


----------



## Bill1090

Ended up with .2" of rain.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Meteogram is back up to 2.5" either Monday or Tuesday, depending on which GFS you look at.


----------



## CityGuy

43° and clear


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1990681 said:


> Meteogram is back up to 12.5" either Monday or Tuesday, depending on which GFS you look at.


Fixed it!

Bring it!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1990684 said:


> Fixed it!
> 
> Bring it!


This........


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1990684 said:


> Fixed it!
> 
> Bring it!


No thank you.


----------



## Bill1090

52

Light wind and mostly cloudy


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone doing cleanups today?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1990691 said:


> Anyone doing cleanups today?


Right now we are shut down. Kinda funny, because my buddy that said it was too wet on Monday, and wasn't going to work, is now working today.

Whatever. I MIgHT see if I can get a couple guys out this afternoon to do a bank in Wyoming.

Either way, we should be done by the end of the week, next week, even with crappy weather next week. I might need to go to 2-3 myself this weekend.

***edit... I should say we will be done with the cleanups that are currently on the books. There are places that I have prices out for, where I'm not sure they've hired someone yet.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1990691 said:


> Anyone doing cleanups today?


Negative...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

With highs in the 40s and lows in the 30s, there won't be a rush to beat the grass with cleanups.

Some places show highs in the 30s Monday and Tuesday.

Hopefully you all that have snow stuff put away don't get a storm like the south side did 2 weeks ago. That wasn't supposed to be much at first either, just a couple of inches........


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1990695 said:


> With highs in the 40s and lows in the 30s, there won't be a rush to beat the grass with cleanups.
> 
> Some places show highs in the 30s Monday and Tuesday.
> 
> Hopefully you all that have snow stuff put away don't get a storm like the south side did 2 weeks ago. That wasn't supposed to be much at first either, just a couple of inches........


Thats what she said


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

With how quiet it is in here, I think snow, quality and I are the only ones not working.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1990701 said:


> With how quiet it is in here, I think snow, quality and I are the only ones not working.


Wait wait wait, who siad i wasnt working?


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1990701 said:


> With how quiet it is in here, I think snow, quality and I are the only ones not working.


I found my equipment and trailer. Now I just need to fix the trailer brake wiring because the truck keeps yelling at me about it.


----------



## qualitycut

Just drug my foot around the yard and was tearing grass up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1990706 said:


> Just drug my foot around the yard and was tearing grass up.


You're right. Definitely sounds like work to me!!


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1990701 said:


> With how quiet it is in here, I think snow, quality and I are the only ones not working.


Not I said the fly.


----------



## Bill1090

It's amazing how green everything is today


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1990709 said:


> It's amazing how green everything is today


Not here said the deer.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Not a fan of **** rapids. Sorry to those that live here.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Ranger620;1990642 said:


> No job will be work from home still. Her would be boss is in Florida main office is in Atlanta. She got screwed from her current employer on any pay increase accepting this new job she just took but her back was against the wall she had to take it. So she applied at this job before she even new about the job she accepted, interviewed twice now they want her to do a fake analysis and a face to face interview. If they offer her the job and gets more money she will ask current employer for market increase or she'll leave. This all depends weather or not she gets offered the job and if its for more money. Besides I would be the only snow contractor in Atlanta. Guessing I would fail, just a guess


Nope you would be the 2nd one in that area. We bought property near
Chattenooga TN (1.5 hours north of Atlanta). Building a place in the mountains.
Thought we would build in 5-7 years. Wife just got a job in Nashville. Picked out
temp housing on Monday. She moves in a week. All of this happened in a two week time span. Way too fast but an offer she could not refuse. (my yearly revenue is now irrelevant) . So I will change the name to TNPLOWCO and wait for one slippery day per year.
A work associated of my wife is on the board of their neighborhood association.
When the Ice and snow hit Nashville (for a day and 1/2) the area was scrambling for contractors that could salt and plow the massive 1-1.5 ". They got a bid from a construction crew for $52,000.00 for a run through. He didn't bite on that price, but he may have gone for $45,000.00
My kind of charge for a days work!!! :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1990701 said:


> With how quiet it is in here, I think snow, quality and I are the only ones not working.


New hire training day, always fun and interesting.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SnowGuy73;1990684 said:


> Fixed it!
> 
> Bring it!


I would fall over laughing.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SSS Inc.;1990711 said:


> Not a fan of **** rapids. Sorry to those that live here.


Where are you? You doing some work on Foley?


----------



## qualitycut

MNPLOWCO;1990712 said:


> Nope you would be the 2nd one in that area. We bought property near
> Chattenooga TN (1.5 hours north of Atlanta). Building a place in the mountains.
> Thought we would build in 5-7 years. Wife just got a job in Nashville. Picked out
> temp housing on Monday. She moves in a week. All of this happened in a two week time span. Way too fast but an offer she could not refuse. (my yearly revenue is now irrelevant) . So I will change the name to TNPLOWCO and wait for one slippery day per year.
> A work associated of my wife is on the board of their neighborhood association.
> When the Ice and snow hit Nashville (for a day and 1/2) the area was scrambling for contractors that could salt and plow the massive 1-1.5 ". They got a bid from a construction crew for $52,000.00 for a run through. He didn't bite on that price, but he may have gone for $45,000.00
> My kind of charge for a days work!!! :laughing::laughing:


Retire and go with! !!


----------



## qualitycut

Walked a few places, pretty wet. Leaves are soaked


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1990720 said:


> Walked a few places, pretty wet. Leaves are soaked


Ues, we're pretty much just going to do my yard, couple hours worth of work. Then put the leaf box on etc.


----------



## CityGuy

42° sunny, breezy


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Had a call this morning from a guy asking if my bid was correct. I asked him what bid? He says the one in Lino lakes ( I did just do an estimate in Lino). He starts asking questions and I was asking back because it didn't ring any bells. Finally I get it out of him it's for a road project and the bid didn't have a phone number,email, or address and he googled what he thought the company was and found me. Guy was getting mad and was kind of an a$$. Reverse looked up the number it was Park Construction. Weirdest call I've had in a while


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1990705 said:


> I found my equipment and trailer. Now I just need to fix the trailer brake wiring because the truck keeps yelling at me about it.


Just tell it to shut up.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1990695 said:


> With highs in the 40s and lows in the 30s, there won't be a rush to beat the grass with cleanups.
> 
> Some places show highs in the 30s Monday and Tuesday.
> 
> Hopefully you all that have snow stuff put away don't get a storm like the south side did 2 weeks ago. That wasn't supposed to be much at first either, just a couple of inches........


What are the chances that we're going to get a storm like we did a couple of weeks ago next week?


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1990701 said:


> With how quiet it is in here, I think snow, quality and I are the only ones not working.


I'm working, but not doing cleanups. got the new lawn care trailer all set up yesterday. getting my garage all cleaned up for a Easter BBQ on Sunday. doing some maintenance on my truck and finishing getting my bikes ready to go.
on a side note, went and spent over 500 dollars on bicycles for my nieces and nephews last night..... Really makes me glad that I don't have children of my own


----------



## CityGuy

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1990724 said:


> Had a call this morning from a guy asking if my bid was correct. I asked him what bid? He says the one in Lino lakes ( I did just do an estimate in Lino). He starts asking questions and I was asking back because it didn't ring any bells. Finally I get it out of him it's for a road project and the bid didn't have a phone number,email, or address and he googled what he thought the company was and found me. Guy was getting mad and was kind of an a$$. Reverse looked up the number it was Park Construction. Weirdest call I've had in a while


Stay away from Park. Non paying pricks. Screwed my old boss out of hundred of thousands of dollars.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1990727 said:


> What are the chances that we're going to get a storm like we did a couple of weeks ago next week?


Wing and a prayer.

Bring it on.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

CityGuy;1990729 said:


> Stay away from Park. Non paying pricks. Screwed my old boss out of hundred of thousands of dollars.


Never have, wasn't me that submitted the bid. I've heard that about them too


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1990727 said:


> What are the chances that we're going to get a storm like we did a couple of weeks ago next week?


Won't know until Monday morning.

My lows are in the 20's Monday / Tuesday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Anyone know how much rain we got last night?


----------



## qualitycut

Why doesn't the city of st paul roll their patches


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1990736 said:


> Anyone know how much rain we got last night?


Just wondering the same, rain gauge isn't out yet


----------



## SSS Inc.

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1990718 said:


> Where are you? You doing some work on Foley?


I measuring a very large church.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1990739 said:


> I measuring a very large church.


Is it about 5 acres with an S250 on site?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Is it by Texas Roadhouse?

I should a waited until today to pull my stakes over there, would a bought ya lunch.

It would a been cheaper than buying dinner for the family, plus I wouldn't have ended up at Izzy's afterward.


----------



## Bill1090

Rocky Rococos pizza is what's for lunch.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1990739 said:


> I measuring a very large church.


Did you go to new brighton too?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1990738 said:


> Just wondering the same, rain gauge isn't out yet


Just put mine out now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1990748 said:


> Did you go to new brighton too?


Not related but I am headed there today

Han%$%&


----------



## SSS Inc.

Now I'm eating taco bell in Blaine at the old rainbow foods parking lot. 

After Blaine I'll be in shore view...white bear....rose ville ...st Anthony. Be sure to wave. :Waving:


----------



## Camden

Just discovered the first major problem with the recent Android update...my Square card reader won't read any cards. I have to manually enter in the information. Yesterday it happened once and twice so far today. It worked fine last week so I know the problems are centered around the update.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1990753 said:


> Just discovered the first major problem with the recent Android update...my Square card reader won't read any cards. I have to manually enter in the information. Yesterday it happened once and twice so far today. It worked fine last week so I know the problems are centered around the update.


Try uninstalling and reinstalling the app for it.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Anyone have a recommendation on the weed whip type brooms. Wondering what works better for all around use the bristles or flapper style?


----------



## Camden

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1990761 said:


> Anyone have a recommendation on the weed whip type brooms. Wondering what works better for all around use the bristles or flapper style?


I only have experience with bristles and they work well enough for me to never want to switch.


----------



## Bill1090

Ruh row! Poor Hiniker.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1990737 said:


> Why doesn't the city of st paul roll their patches


well sir that sounds like extra work....union more work... not gonna happen


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1990761 said:


> Anyone have a recommendation on the weed whip type brooms. Wondering what works better for all around use the bristles or flapper style?


I have an Echo, brand new. Rubber paddle and broom attachment I'll sell ya.

***edit.... Be home in an hour, I'll put up a pic. $300 for all. It's the big engine.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Seriously, if anyone is looking for anything lawn related, I probably have something to sell ya. I have WAY too much stuff sitting around.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1990766 said:


> Seriously, if anyone is looking for anything lawn related, I probably have something to sell ya. I have WAY too much stuff sitting around.


Got a 60" dethatcher?


----------



## qualitycut

Just seen a grandpa and grandma driving 2 matching brand new riding mowers down the sidewalk


----------



## CityGuy

61° sunny, breezy


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1990737 said:


> Why doesn't the city of st paul roll their patches


My guess would be just fill it and will fix it right later or it's slated for mill and overlay.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Grandstand's been at the shop, getting new tires put on right now.

Trailer is getting new rear mesh. Gonna be to the point of might as well keep the stuff.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1990768 said:


> Just seen a grandpa and grandma driving 2 matching brand new riding mowers down the sidewalk


Only in IGH does that happen.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1990767 said:


> Got a 60" dethatcher?


I do. But it's a CMP attachments one, new $650.

I'd sell mine for $300. I don't use it. It's been used 3 times and is 200% better than the JRCO one.

I sold my JRCO ones to Polaris.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1990774 said:


> Grandstand's been at the shop, getting new tires put on right now.
> 
> Trailer is getting new rear mesh. Gonna be to the point of might as well keep the stuff.


Hahaha. ......


----------



## CityGuy

I swear old people driving are dumber than door nails. Almost got hit by one this afternoon that stopped at the flagger then proceded back into the lane we were working in. Flagger yelled and we turned to look Then hit the ditch.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1990775 said:


> Only in IGH does that happen.


Multi use. .....m


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1990779 said:


> I swear old people driving are dumber than door nails. Almost got hit by one this afternoon that stopped at the flagger then proceded back into the lane we were working in. Flagger yelled and we turned to look Then hit the ditch.


Sort of what I was getting at yesterday...:laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1990671 said:


> Wife seems to be turning the corner on the cold this morning. Said she slept through the night for the first time in days. Good thing she is on spring break this week.


That's great. I didn't sleep very well but am starting to feel much better today too.  Knock on Wood. :waving:


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;1990747 said:


> Rocky Rococos pizza is what's for lunch.


Those still exist??? Used to be my favorite...


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22;1990765 said:


> I have an Echo, brand new. Rubber paddle and broom attachment I'll sell ya.
> 
> ***edit.... Be home in an hour, I'll put up a pic. $300 for all. It's the big engine.


I might want that. $300 for power head and rubber brush. I'll grab it. Pic please


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1990774 said:


> Grandstand's been at the shop, getting new tires put on right now.
> 
> Trailer is getting new rear mesh. Gonna be to the point of might as well keep the stuff.


Just so you know I'm really trying to wait for the right deal on the exact machine I want. If I can't find one in the next couple weeks I'll hit you up about your grandstand (if still for sale) but for now it's just not exactly what I want.


----------



## CityGuy

61° sunny. Breezy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1990790 said:


> Just so you know I'm really trying to wait for the right deal on the exact machine I want. If I can't find one in the next couple weeks I'll hit you up about your grandstand (if still for sale) but for now it's just not exactly what I want.


No problemo. It'll be for sale until it sells. If it doesn't sell for what I want, I'll just use it as a back up.


----------



## CityGuy

That wind is strong. Blowing my pickup around like a semi.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Nichols.....










If you don't want it, MNPLOWCO is taking it.


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;1990786 said:


> Those still exist??? Used to be my favorite...


They are all over the place in wisconsin. There's one up in Brooklyn Park too.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22;1990801 said:


> Nichols.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't want it, MNPLOWCO is taking it.


Yes. I want it if Nichols passes.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill or whoever..... Here is the dethatcher... One reason this one works better than the JRCO's is the wheels are in the middle, you're not as apt to catch them on something and tweak the dethatcher. The tines are much heavier.

The bar and handle are on the mower.

I would have sold this to Polaris instead of the JRCO's but at the time I was thinking I would use this. I'm just not.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1990801 said:


> Nichols.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't want it, MNPLOWCO is taking it.


I'll take it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If anyone has a use for about 300 of these bricks, you can have them. I hauled them out of one of the foreclosures I was doing. I've had ads on CL for $75, had a guy that wanted them, then backed out. I just want them out of my yard.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1990807 said:


> I'll take it


Shoot me a text...651-248-9728 and I can give you my address.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1990805 said:


> Bill or whoever..... Here is the dethatcher... One reason this one works better than the JRCO's is the wheels are in the middle, you're not as apt to catch them on something and tweak the dethatcher. The tines are much heavier.
> 
> The bar and handle are on the mower.
> 
> I would have sold this to Polaris instead of the JRCO's but at the time I was thinking I would use this. I'm just not.


.....................


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1990810 said:


> .....................


You got a better deal though, 1.5 for 1/3 the price.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1990808 said:


> If anyone has a use for about 300 of these bricks, you can have them. I hauled them out of one of the foreclosures I was doing. I've had ads on CL for $75, had a guy that wanted them, then backed out. I just want them out of my yard.


How many can I get in my 2500HD or do I need to trailer them? Can't tell from the pictures the size. And yes I do have a project in mind. Lunch tomorrow?

Oh, and what a mess...:laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1990813 said:


> How many can I get in my 2500HD or do I need to trailer them? Can't tell from the pictures the size. And yes I do have a project in mind. Lunch tomorrow?
> 
> Oh, and what a mess...:laughing:


It was a full pallet. We can easily load them in your truck, just spread them out in the box.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1990814 said:


> It was a full pallet. We can easily load them in your truck, just spread them out in the box.


Sounds like I would need to take the tool box out to make them fit. Trailer it is.


----------



## Doughboy12

Looks like the Pickle pushed the envelope on clothing too far too soon...


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1990801 said:


> Nichols.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't want it, MNPLOWCO is taking it.


Cafe!

I would've taken it, just lost a pas266 yesterday.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1990815 said:


> Sounds like I would need to take the tool box out to make them fit. Trailer it is.


They will fit with a tool box.


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;1990817 said:


> Cafe!
> 
> I would've taken it....


Sounds like you better keep a close eye on this auction site...Lwnmwrman is doing some serious spring cleaning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Might as well take care of this project too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1990810 said:


> .....................


Buy this one from me, then sell the two I sold ya before to Ranger for the $150 you paid for those, then you're back in the game, everyone is happy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1990822 said:


> Buy this one from me, then sell the two I sold ya before to Ranger for the $150 you paid for those, then you're back in the game, everyone is happy.


I might even be able to have it delivered.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1990822 said:


> Buy this one from me, then sell the two I sold ya before to Ranger for the $150 you paid for those, then you're back in the game, everyone is happy.


I was just giving ya a hard time. I don't even like mowing so I don't care

Just extra cash flow and filler work between hardscape


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1990821 said:


> Might as well take care of this project too.


How do you break those?


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1990818 said:


> They will fit with a tool box.


It's not a longbox.  but the tool box is for one. Not much bed left.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Holy cafe even with 3/10ths of rain things were VERY dusty today... I could use a whole bottle of Visine right now...

It was seriously like it didn't rain a drop...


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1990837 said:


> Holy cafe even with 3/10ths of rain things were VERY dusty today... I could use a whole bottle of Visine right now...
> 
> It was seriously like it didn't rain a drop...


Ski goggles my man. Looks stupid but you can see at least.


----------



## CityGuy

57° sunny and breezy


----------



## CityGuy

So how are the Wild going to. Do tonight after a few days off?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1990834 said:


> How do you break those?


Not sure.....I don't shovel.

The black plastic parts are pretty weak, IMO, probably the weakest part, especially on the 36/48" pushers. You catch something with the outside corner when it's cold, and they seem to snap pretty quick.

It's the 3 fiberglass handles I need to fix that I don't understand how they broke.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;1990839 said:


> Ski goggles my man. Looks stupid but you can see at least.


That's what I'm wearing next week. I have a couple guys that have contacts and they wear ski goggles any day it's windy.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1990842 said:


> Not sure.....I don't shovel.
> 
> The black plastic parts are pretty weak, IMO, probably the weakest part, especially on the 36/48" pushers. You catch something with the outside corner when it's cold, and they seem to snap pretty quick.
> 
> It's the 3 fiberglass handles I need to fix that I don't understand how they broke.


Sounds like misused to me...did you get all the parts?


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1990841 said:


> So how are the Wild going to. Do tonight after a few days off?


Come out slow and finish strong but come up short. Oh you mean this game...:laughing:


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;1990841 said:


> So how are the Wild going to. Do tonight after a few days off?


Dont know. Going against the best team in the east but at home. I dont think the rest will affect their play, I'm hopeful for a win


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1990843 said:


> That's what I'm wearing next week. I have a couple guys that have contacts and they wear ski goggles any day it's windy.


Use to wear them when I ran the Othae Sweeper in rhe spring and fall back in the day.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1990836 said:


> It's not a longbox.  but the tool box is for one. Not much bed left.


I had the extra wide box in my 6.0 and still got a pallet behind it. You stack those in there they will fit


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1990849 said:


> I had the extra wide box in my 6.0 and still got a pallet behind it. You stack those in there they will fit


Plus you still have extra room in the cab if the box fills up


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1990846 said:


> Come out slow and finish strong but come up short. Oh you mean this game...:laughing:


That would be you and the mrs.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1990847 said:


> Dont know. Going against the best team in the east but at home. I dont think the rest will affect their play, I'm hopeful for a win


I'm thinking the same. It's either going to be really close or a big blowout.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1990852 said:


> Plus you still have extra room in the cab if the box fills up


Very true.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1990855 said:


> I'm thinking the same. It's either going to be really close or a big blowout.


Now there's a limb to go out on....:laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1990854 said:


> That would be you and the mrs.


Well.......I guess so.


----------



## CityGuy

So Govnr screw up activated the MN national guard because of red flag warnings.

What are they going to do look at it?


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1990859 said:


> Now there's a limb to go out on....:laughing:


I have a feeling it's going to be really bad tonight. Dub won't be able to keep us in this one.


----------



## Doughboy12

Looked like roid rage to me...(edit: not the hit I was looking for.)
http://www.usatoday.com/story/sport...glien-winnipeg-jets-playoff-chances/70784180/
He got 4 games off.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

CityGuy;1990861 said:


> So Govnr screw up activated the MN national guard because of red flag warnings.
> 
> What are they going to do look at it?


I saw that and was wondering the same thing. Not like it's flooding and they can provide labor building dikes


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1990837 said:


> Holy cafe even with 3/10ths of rain things were VERY dusty today... I could use a whole bottle of Visine right now...
> 
> It was seriously like it didn't rain a drop...


This, could not believe it


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Doughboy12;1990863 said:


> Looked like roid rage to me...
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/sport...glien-winnipeg-jets-playoff-chances/70784180/
> He got 4 games off.


That's a blatant cheap shot, at least try and sneak it


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1990865 said:


> This, could not believe it


Not here. Everything was soaked


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1990861 said:


> So Govnr screw up activated the MN national guard because of red flag warnings.
> 
> What are they going to do look at it?


They said to have black hawks with 660gal tanks ready incase of a big wildfire


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got someone interested in my 18' trailer for $1600 without fixing the rear ramp.

If anyone here wants it for that price, let me know, or I'll let it go by the end of the weekend.


----------



## Doughboy12

Second clip in this one is what we will see tonight. 
http://deadspin.com/yeah-dustin-byfugliens-going-to-be-suspended-for-this-1694989094


----------



## Doughboy12

Dubnyk nominated for the Bill Masterton award.
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bill_Masterton_Memorial_Trophy


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1990873 said:


> They said to have black hawks with 660gal tanks ready incase of a big wildfire


That makes sense... They've done that before... not like they put everyone on standby... just helicopter crews...


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1990805 said:


> Bill or whoever..... Here is the dethatcher... One reason this one works better than the JRCO's is the wheels are in the middle, you're not as apt to catch them on something and tweak the dethatcher. The tines are much heavier.
> 
> The bar and handle are on the mower.
> 
> I would have sold this to Polaris instead of the JRCO's but at the time I was thinking I would use this. I'm just not.


Looks good. Don't know if I really need one or not bit I'll keep it in mind.


----------



## CityGuy

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1990864 said:


> I saw that and was wondering the same thing. Not like it's flooding and they can provide labor building dikes


Upon further investigation they activated 2 guard helicopters with drop tanks.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1990861 said:


> So Govnr screw up activated the MN national guard because of red flag warnings.
> 
> What are they going to do look at it?


They have a couple fire trucks some where in the state.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BackRack is sold. Wife better be careful, she'll get put on the list.


----------



## TKLAWN

Not trying to steal lwnmwrman thread but since you guys are in the buying mood....

52 exmark $2,200
36. Toro walk behind $1,000
52 wright $800
60' jrco rake needs a little tlc $75
Still for sale


----------



## Polarismalibu

Chick in wheel of fortune just blew a million


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1990766 said:


> Seriously, if anyone is looking for anything lawn related, I probably have something to sell ya. I have WAY too much stuff sitting around.


Why don't you get your leaves done in your yard with all the equipment you have laying around? Every pic barely can see grass.

You around tomorrow morning? Might stop by and take what I can use.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;1990887 said:


> Not trying to steal lwnmwrman thread but since you guys are in the buying mood....
> 
> 52 exmark $2,200
> 36. Toro walk behind $1,000
> 52 wright $800
> 60' jrco rake needs a little tlc $75
> Still for sale


What's with wright 52? And what's that 60 jrco need?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1990874 said:


> Got someone interested in my 18' trailer for $1600 without fixing the rear ramp.
> 
> If anyone here wants it for that price, let me know, or I'll let it go by the end of the weekend.


Give me til tomorrow to decide, please?


----------



## Polarismalibu

This is going to be a good game


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;1990891 said:


> What's with wright 52? And what's that 60 jrco need?


Wright runs a little rough 17 Kwai bald tires, still cuts and runs. Used almost everyday last year.

Jrco no mount latch doesn't work right.

Honest as I can be price accordingly I think.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well off to a bad start


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;1990889 said:


> Chick in wheel of fortune just blew a million


I knew they were gonna throw the million at her then again how many times do ya get no letters.... Rigged


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1990884 said:


> BackRack is sold. Wife better be careful, she'll get put on the list.


HighOooooooh....:laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1990892 said:


> Give me til tomorrow to decide, please?


That's why I said weekend earlier Jim.


----------



## Doughboy12

djagusch;1990890 said:


> Why don't you get your leaves done in your yard with all the equipment you have laying around? Every pic barely can see grass.
> 
> You around tomorrow morning? Might stop by and take what I can use.


Hey hay hey.....leave my bricks alone. I offered him lunch.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;1990895 said:


> Wright runs a little rough 17 Kwai bald tires, still cuts and runs. Used almost everyday last year.
> 
> Jrco no mount latch doesn't work right.
> 
> Honest as I can be price accordingly I think.


Ok. I don't need the mount and I never use those junk latches. I'm sure I want that 60 for sure. Would like to look at the wright unless I get lwnmwrman trailer


----------



## Polarismalibu

So apparently if you go on google maps you can play packman on any location if your on a computer


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1990903 said:


> That's why I said weekend earlier Jim.


I know, but there's many on here that may be interested.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1990904 said:


> Hey hay hey.....leave my bricks alone. I offered him lunch.


I won't have time for lunch tomorrow, gonna be taking my guys down to finish the project I was strung out on last fall.

Should be back around 4ish. Can help you then.

I think I might have a roll of pallet wrap around here somewhere.

Might be able to stack them on a pallet and just lift them in the truck with the forks.


----------



## Green Grass

Cafe we are down already


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1990907 said:


> So apparently if you go on google maps you can play packman on any location if your on a computer


Explain???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1990908 said:


> I know, but there's many on here that may be interested.


A couple. Plus some guys on CL.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1990906 said:


> Ok. I don't need the mount and I never use those junk latches. I'm sure I want that 60 for sure. Would like to look at the wright unless I get lwnmwrman trailer


Make one stop, get my Grandstand too. Package price, $5,000. I'll even throw in straps to sstrap it down with.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I wonder if I'm too cheap on the Grandstand. I'm over $1,000 less than the next lowest one. Do people think that's a red flag? I tried to say in my ad I'm having a fire sale without saying I'm having a fire sale.

Shoot, I'm only $2,000 more than TK's 36 walk behind.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1990912 said:


> Explain???


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1990882 said:


> They have a couple fire trucks some where in the state.


Duluth at the airport. Arff trucks.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1990910 said:


> Cafe we are down already


This.......


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

CityGuy;1990881 said:


> Upon further investigation they activated 2 guard helicopters with drop tanks.


That makes more sense.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1990909 said:


> I won't have time for lunch tomorrow, gonna be taking my guys down to finish the project I was strung out on last fall.
> 
> Should be back around 4ish. Can help you then.
> 
> I think I might have a roll of pallet wrap around here somewhere.
> 
> Might be able to stack them on a pallet and just lift them in the truck with the forks.


Ok.... I have a pallet and shrink wrap if you can lift it....loaded.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1990915 said:


> I wonder if I'm too cheap on the Grandstand. I'm over $1,000 less than the next lowest one. Do people think that's a red flag? I tried to say in my ad I'm having a fire sale without saying I'm having a fire sale.
> 
> Shoot, I'm only $2,000 more than TK's 36 walk behind.


Repost after you polish it up and it will go.....after you raise the price...


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Doughboy12;1990922 said:


> Ok.... I have a pallet and shrink wrap if you can lift it....loaded.


If he had a skid he could


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1990924 said:


> Repost after you polish it up and it will go.....after you raise the price...


That's what I'll do tomorrow. Forgot to get it from the tire shop today. I'll get it tomorrow, go wash it, WD-40 it this weekend, make a new ad from Wyoming instead of Stacy and raise it up $500.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS already saying snowflakes mixed in this weekend and early next week.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1990915 said:


> I wonder if I'm too cheap on the Grandstand. I'm over $1,000 less than the next lowest one. Do people think that's a red flag? I tried to say in my ad I'm having a fire sale without saying I'm having a fire sale.
> 
> Shoot, I'm only $2,000 more than TK's 36 walk behind.


A wash and new tires would go a long way I think.

That's 3x more than my 36",they have their place and are harder to come by as well.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1990931 said:


> A wash and new tires would go a long way I think.
> 
> That's 3x more than my 36",they have their place and are harder to come by as well.


I know..... I could really use one. But we are doing it with 30" now, and not sure I need a $500-1000 mower for the one account.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1990932 said:


> I know..... I could really use one. But we are doing it with 30" now, and not sure I need a $500-1000 mower for the one account.


That's where I'm at, haul it around to use it at three yards a week.

I'll just buy another push mower if I can sell it.


----------



## Doughboy12

Well there was the slow start I was talking about... Now time for the comeback. They can skip the come up short part if they want.


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;1990906 said:


> Ok. I don't need the mount and I never use those junk latches. I'm sure I want that 60 for sure. Would like to look at the wright unless I get lwnmwrman trailer


It's yours if you want it.

I do have someone coming for my x series on Sat that might be interested in it though.


----------



## Ranger620

TKLAWN;1990887 said:


> Not trying to steal lwnmwrman thread but since you guys are in the buying mood....
> 
> 52 exmark $2,200
> 36. Toro walk behind $1,000
> 52 wright $800
> 60' jrco rake needs a little tlc $75
> Still for sale


Does the rake have all the times? If it does I'll take it if it does. Sounds perfect for my experiment. I can pick it up tomorrow any time. Pick wife up from the airport at 4:30 that's the only time I'm busy


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;1990887 said:


> Not trying to steal lwnmwrman thread but since you guys are in the buying mood....
> 
> 52 exmark $2,200
> 36. Toro walk behind $1,000
> 52 wright $800
> 60' jrco rake needs a little tlc $75
> Still for sale


And I don't want to hijack TK... But I have a 2006 Toro 36" belt drive taking up space...


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1990931 said:


> A wash and new tires would go a long way I think.
> 
> That's 3x more than my 36",they have their place and are harder to come by as well.


Yes i think resale on a 36 is much better, most people use them a little and dont want to pay new prices


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;1990936 said:


> That's where I'm at, haul it around to use it at three yards a week.
> 
> I'll just buy another push mower if I can sell it.


Same... one of those "seemed like a great idea at the time" things


----------



## TKLAWN

Ranger620;1990942 said:


> Does the rake have all the times? If it does I'll take it if it does. Sounds perfect for my experiment. I can pick it up tomorrow any time. Pick wife up from the airport at 4:30 that's the only time I'm busy


It's missing a few, I have replacement ones you can have with it.


----------



## Ranger620

TKLAWN;1990948 said:


> It's missing a few, I have replacement ones you can have with it.


What time works for you tomorrow


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1990914 said:


> Make one stop, get my Grandstand too. Package price, $5,000. I'll even throw in straps to sstrap it down with.


I already have 2 vantages that I'm debating on selling


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;1990939 said:


> It's yours if you want it.
> 
> I do have someone coming for my x series on Sat that might be interested in it though.


Not sure if I can make by then. It's either mine or not


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1990944 said:


> And I don't want to hijack TK... But I have a 2006 Toro 36" belt drive taking up space...


God I wish my shed door was bigger. I'd buy it.


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;1990944 said:


> And I don't want to hijack TK... But I have a 2006 Toro 36" belt drive taking up space...


Does it have a bagger?


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;1990952 said:


> God I wish my shed door was bigger. I'd buy it.


Sawzall that will make it fit


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1990951 said:


> Not sure if I can make by then. It's either mine or not


Its the first 1 there with cashs


----------



## TKLAWN

Ranger620;1990949 said:


> What time works for you tomorrow


Pm me your number I'll call you in the morning and see when someone can meet you.


----------



## Ranger620

TKLAWN;1990956 said:


> Pm me your number I'll call you in the morning and see when someone can meet you.


Someone???? This is starting to sound sketchy lol. Numbers on its way


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1990954 said:


> Sawzall that will make it fit


Then I have to re side it and buy a new door.


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1990957 said:


> Someone???? This is starting to sound sketchy lol. Numbers on its way


He is sketchy


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;1990958 said:


> Then I have to re side it and buy a new door.


Sounds like job security for me


----------



## TKLAWN

Ranger620;1990957 said:


> Someone???? This is starting to sound sketchy lol. Numbers on its way


Haha! It's Waconia we won't jump you or anything.


----------



## Doughboy12

TKLAWN;1990961 said:


> Haha! It's Waconia we won't jump you or anything.


Butt if you hear a banjo playing I'd recommend running....:laughing:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1990955 said:


> Its the first 1 there with cashs


Should have known to buy something from him. Tried to buy the 36 walkbehind he can't sell. Oh well worked out better for me.


----------



## Ranger620

TKLAWN;1990961 said:


> Haha! It's Waconia we won't jump you or anything.


Been out there. Did lots of work on fox ridge town homes.


----------



## banonea

TKLAWN;1990887 said:


> Not trying to steal lwnmwrman thread but since you guys are in the buying mood....
> 
> 52 exmark $2,200
> 36. Toro walk behind $1,000
> 52 wright $800
> 60' jrco rake needs a little tlc $75
> Still for sale


I got 2 trailers for sale

18'landscape trailer......$2200.0p

16' v nose enclosed black/orange $5250.00


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1990953 said:


> Does it have a bagger?


I can make my Grandstand have a bagger for $3500.


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;1990964 said:


> Should have known to buy something from him. Tried to buy the 36 walkbehind he can't sell. Oh well worked out better for me.


There's the Jim we all know.

I said it was your's and you didn't know if you could make it?????


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1990913 said:


> A couple. Plus some guys on CL.


If you sell yours to somone, foward mine to the losers........


----------



## Ranger620

TKLAWN;1990968 said:


> There's the Jim we all know.
> 
> I said it was your's and you didn't know if you could make it?????


Wasn't the rake was it?? Not trying to snatch it out from under anyone


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;1990968 said:


> There's the Jim we all know.
> 
> I said it was your's and you didn't know if you could make it?????


No I said I didn't know when. Meaning not in the next couple days. But early next week


----------



## jimslawnsnow

jimslawnsnow;1990906 said:


> Ok. I don't need the mount and I never use those junk latches. I'm sure I want that 60 for sure. Would like to look at the wright unless I get lwnmwrman trailer


Heres my original message. Never said anything about not knowing if I could make it does it?


----------



## SSS Inc.

.............:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;1990951 said:


> Not sure if I can make by then. It's either mine or not


?????anyways...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;1990974 said:


> ?????anyways...


By saturday. And you do realize people have other things going and can't just drop everything to get something on a days notice


----------



## djagusch

SSS Inc.;1990973 said:


> .............:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


right with ya


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1990953 said:


> Does it have a bagger?


No, but I have used the accelerator on it


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1990975 said:


> By saturday. And you do realize people have other things going and can't just drop everything to get something on a days notice


Thats why i said first 1 there with cash


----------



## qualitycut

Since everyone is selling stuff, i have a 01 250 that needs a break line for sale. Has 8ft boss plow. 




And a grass gobler for an exmark. 95 bucks.









Jk will sell it cheap.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1990980 said:


> Thats why i said first 1 there with cash


That's a rotten way of doing things, especially with people on here


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1990985 said:


> That's a rotten way of doing things, especially with people on here


Kinda sorta, i have had people i know tell me they will buy it and don't and i pass up on 2 people who actually offered to.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1990986 said:


> Kinda sorta, i have had people i know tell me they will buy it and don't and i pass up on 2 people who actually offered to.


Oh well, when I want something I buy it. I don't screw around when I say I want it. Ask snowguy


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;1990986 said:


> Kinda sorta, i have had people i know tell me they will buy it and don't and i pass up on 2 people who actually offered to.


Look at lwnmwrmn trailer. Jim, quality, banno, and who else has been kinda of, sort of, maybe going to buy it, and he is sitting on it still.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

And heck maybe I would have bought a couple mowers too from him


----------



## CityGuy

Goal..........................


----------



## qualitycut

Goal........


----------



## Polarismalibu

Goal!!!!!!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal.........


----------



## Ranger620

And they tied it up


----------



## jimslawnsnow

djagusch;1990988 said:


> Look at lwnmwrmn trailer. Jim, quality, banno, and who else has been kinda of, sort of, maybe going to buy it, and he is sitting on it still.


But no one said they wanted it that I know of. I am waiting til I hear back on something to decide on his. If things go as planned I'll pick it up


----------



## Ranger620

jimslawnsnow;1990989 said:


> And heck maybe I would have bought a couple mowers too from him


If it doesnt work for what I need it for I'll sell it to you for $100


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;1990988 said:


> Look at lwnmwrmn trailer. Jim, quality, banno, and who else has been kinda of, sort of, maybe going to buy it, and he is sitting on it still.


Exactly my point. But i did say maybe to lwmr wasnt a for sure thing.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;1990996 said:


> If it doesnt work for what I need it for I'll sell it to you for $100


Sounds like a deal. Must be before things get busy though


----------



## CityGuy

Crap....................


----------



## jimslawnsnow

djagusch;1990988 said:


> Look at lwnmwrmn trailer. Jim, quality, banno, and who else has been kinda of, sort of, maybe going to buy it, and he is sitting on it still.


And I would have bought it when you told me to ask him if he would have wanted to sell it then and paid him more than what his offer is now. I think originally he wanted 2200


----------



## banonea

djagusch;1990988 said:


> Look at lwnmwrmn trailer. Jim, quality, banno, and who else has been kinda of, sort of, maybe going to buy it, and he is sitting on it still.


 i guilty.......


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1990995 said:


> But no one said they wanted it that I know of. I am waiting til I hear back on something to decide on his. If things go as planned I'll pick it up


Then don't tell him you will take it then....simple. 
You have a bad reputation for a reason sir.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;1991002 said:


> Then don't tell him you will take it then....simple.
> You have a bad reputation for a reason sir.


I never told lwnmwrman I wanted it


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;1990985 said:


> That's a rotten way of doing things, especially with people on here


Ok Jim I was trying to be fair.

I had told the guy coming on Saturday I had a rake if he wanted it, he seemed interested( not saying he would take it for sure).

So I mentioned it here and you didn't think you could make it by then(no problem).

Then Ranger said he would come pick it up tomorrow. (Perfect).

So there it is in order. I'm not trying to screw anyone but Quality is pretty much right first one there with cash gets it.

And it's only 75$ sorry if I pissed you off.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;1991005 said:


> Ok Jim I was trying to be fair.
> 
> I had told the guy coming on Saturday I had a rake if he wanted it, he seemed interested( not saying he would take it for sure).
> 
> So I mentioned it here and you didn't think you could make it by then(no problem).
> 
> Then Ranger said he would come pick it up tomorrow. (Perfect).
> 
> So there it is in order. I'm not trying to screw anyone but Quality is pretty much right first one there with cash gets it.
> 
> And it's only 75$ sorry if I pissed you off.


Then put that next time. So you could have possibly sold a few items to me, but whatever I guess


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1990984 said:


> Since everyone is selling stuff, i have a 01 250 that needs a break line for sale. Has 8ft boss plow.


Oh yeah, well I have an '01 Chevy 3500 dually flatbed that has WORKING breaks with a blizzard 8611lp. Take that.


----------



## banonea

TKLAWN;1991005 said:


> Ok Jim I was trying to be fair.
> 
> I had told the guy coming on Saturday I had a rake if he wanted it, he seemed interested( not saying he would take it for sure).
> 
> So I mentioned it here and you didn't think you could make it by then(no problem).
> 
> Then Ranger said he would come pick it up tomorrow. (Perfect).
> 
> So there it is in order. I'm not trying to screw anyone but Quality is pretty much right first one there with cash gets it.
> 
> And it's only 75$ sorry if I pissed you off.


Seems fair to me, i do the same thing with whatever i sell.....


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1991006 said:


> Then put that next time. So you could have POSSIBLY sold a few items to me, but whatever I guess


Possibly........


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1991007 said:


> Oh yeah, well I have an '01 Chevy 3500 dually flatbed that has WORKING breaks with a blizzard 8611lp. Take that.


Want to sell the plow?


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1991006 said:


> Then put that next time. So you could have possibly sold a few items to me, but whatever I guess


Well if you're possibly interested in other items you're going to hold a grudge and not take a look?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1991010 said:


> Want to sell the plow?


No. I would like to keep it together. Its older and not nearly shiny enough for you.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1991013 said:


> Well if you're possibly interested in other items you're going to hold a grudge and not take a look?


Why not?????


----------



## Doughboy12

Cityguy......or is it CountyGuy,
Your prediction of a close game (or a blow out) was spot on. :waving:
Only time will tell if my not so vague prediction comes full circle.


----------



## SSS Inc.

And yes I spelled brakes....breaks and its bothering me. I can't edit now because I was quoted already. Dang it.


----------



## djagusch

banonea;1991001 said:


> i guilty.......


I told him I want it and would work off the bill over the season doing irrigation work (do that amount pretty easily with him). Some reason that didn't fly, so I was out.

But I still get texts randomly to come pick it up. just want to keep hold of my cash this part of the season.

He will end up selling it. Just a matter of time.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1991009 said:


> Possibly........


Yes possibly. Things need to be looked at first.


----------



## Green Grass

Just so I don't feel left out I have nothing for sale.


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1991015 said:


> Why not?????


If you want it so bad go get it...tomorrow.


----------



## Doughboy12

Green Grass;1991022 said:


> Just so I don't feel left out I have nothing for sale.


Liar....everything is always for sale. At a price.


----------



## Green Grass

Doughboy12;1991024 said:


> Liar....everything is always for sale. At a price.


True but I have nothing listed for sale


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1991022 said:


> Just so I don't feel left out I have nothing for sale.


You could try and sell those properties before we burn them. Just saying. :laughing:


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;1991022 said:


> Just so I don't feel left out I have nothing for sale.


I'll give you $5000 for that now used load trail dump trailer you bought. Lol


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1991026 said:


> You could try and sell those properties before we burn them. Just saying. :laughing:


The fish houses that smell like pee


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1991024 said:


> Liar....everything is always for sale. At a price.


This..........


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1991021 said:


> Yes possibly. Things need to be looked at first.


Exactly so if someone "looks" at it first and wants to buy it before you get there, does he say sorry jims coming tomorrow to look and may or may not buy it.


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1991027 said:


> I'll give you $5000 for that now used load trail dump trailer you bought. Lol


Not sold!!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;1991023 said:


> If you want it so bad go get it...tomorrow.


I have other things to do. How about you go get it from him tonight and I pay you 100-115 Saturday sometime


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;1991031 said:


> Not sold!!!!


Can't blame a guy for trying I guess


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1991027 said:


> I'll give you $5000 for that now used load trail dump trailer you bought. Lol


If you have $5,000 burning a hole in your pocket, and if it takes you as long to make a decision on a trailer as it did on a truck, I may have different trailer for sale.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1990967 said:


> I can make my Grandstand have a bagger for $3500.


For the little amount of mowing I do it would take me a few years to pay off $3500 



cbservicesllc;1990977 said:


> No, but I have used the accelerator on it


Shoot. I really need a bagger. I've got a boulevard that I've mowed for years with a 21" and every single time I do it I think to myself "Screw this, I'm buying a 36..."

Looks like the Wild are in trouble :crying:


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well can't win them all


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1991030 said:


> Exactly so if someone "looks" at it first and wants to buy it before you get there, does he say sorry jims coming tomorrow to look and may or may not buy it.


As far as I know no one was looking at the ones I was interested in. But it would not have been a big deal because I didn't say I wanted them and he didn't say they were mine. Almost sounds like he needs the 75 terribly fast


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1991028 said:


> The fish houses that smell like pee


That's the ones.


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1991033 said:


> I have other things to do. How about you go get it from him tonight and I pay you 100-115 Saturday sometime


Send me or him the money and I will. Oh wait. You want to look first.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1991039 said:


> As far as I know no one was looking at the ones I was interested in. But it would not have been a big deal because I didn't say I wanted them and he didn't say they were mine. Almost sounds like he needs the 75 terribly fast


No but ranger offered to buy it tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1990980 said:


> Thats why i said first 1 there with cash


In that case I'm heading lwnmwn's way with cash, I need that pas!

Haha.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1991035 said:


> If you have $5,000 burning a hole in your pocket, and if it takes you as long to make a decision on a trailer as it did on a truck, I may have different trailer for sale.


possibly I'll let you know


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1991042 said:


> No but ranger offered to buy it tomorrow.


I might go buy it tonight just to end this madness.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1991043 said:


> In that case I'm heading lwnmwn's way with cash, I need that pas!
> 
> Haha.


Nichols just left with the PAS. Better bring more cash if you plan on buying anything from me, unless you get the free bricks from me and sell them to Doughboy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;1991045 said:


> I might go buy it tonight just to end this madness.


I was thinking the same, good entertainment.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;1991045 said:


> I might go buy it tonight just to end this madness.


:laughing:


----------



## Drakeslayer

Drakeslayer;1991045 said:


> I might go buy it tonight just to end this madness.


What are you buying?


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1991046 said:


> Nichols just left with the PAS. Better bring more cash if you plan on buying anything from me, unless you get the free bricks from me and sell them to Doughboy.


Son of a......


----------



## Drakeslayer

Drakeslayer;1991050 said:


> What are you buying?


I don't know, but it's only $75.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;1991041 said:


> Send me or him the money and I will. Oh wait. You want to look first.


Not on the rake. I said I wanted it. The mowers yes


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1991046 said:


> Nichols just left with the PAS. Better bring more cash if you plan on buying anything from me, unless you get the free bricks from me and sell them to Doughboy.


Whatever.....now I don't want them. Thanks Dick. :laughing: :waving:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;1991054 said:


> Whatever.....now I don't want them. Thanks Dick. :laughing: :waving:


Well it is the first with cash I guess...lol


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;1991052 said:


> I don't know, but it's only $75.


Cheap at half the price....


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1990984 said:


> Since everyone is selling stuff, i have a 01 250 that needs a break line for sale. Has 8ft boss plow.
> 
> And a grass gobler for an exmark. 95 bucks.
> 
> Jk will sell it cheap.


You need a pic and a ,phone # on your cl add.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If I sell something, I will hold it for 24 hours. IF I think I can get a sale. For example, when I sold my 2011 Ram, it was to a guy that was working in the oil fields. He called on Wednesday, said he would be home (lived in North Branch) on Friday.

I had 2 other calls on it, but told them it was most likely sold, told them it was a guy currently out of state that lived local, and they both said to call if it didn't sell. I told the guy he had until 5 pm Friday.

If someone says they will be here by 5, I will give them until 7 unless they call. If they call, and say they couldn't make it, it's back up to the first one that can make it.

Sold too much stuff where I waited then ended up missing all sales.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1991055 said:


> Well it is the first with cash I guess...lol


In this case, the first one to just show up and take them.


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1991055 said:


> Well it is the first with cash I guess...lol


Yes.....for free bricks. Some yard work may be needed to retrieve them....lol
I was making a point. 
See how silly that is?


----------



## TKLAWN

Drakeslayer;1991045 said:


> I might go buy it tonight just to end this madness.


Please do!

I'll run to the liquor store and get you a case of beer if you do.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1991060 said:


> Yes.....for free bricks. Some yard work may be needed to retrieve them....lol
> I was making a point.
> See how silly that is?


No yard work needed. Rest of the oak leaves blew down in the last week.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1991058 said:


> If I sell something, I will hold it for 24 hours. IF I think I can get a sale. For example, when I sold my 2011 Ram, it was to a guy that was working in the oil fields. He called on Wednesday, said he would be home (lived in North Branch) on Friday.
> 
> I had 2 other calls on it, but told them it was most likely sold, told them it was a guy currently out of state that lived local, and they both said to call if it didn't sell. I told the guy he had until 5 pm Friday.
> 
> If someone says they will be here by 5, I will give them until 7 unless they call. If they call, and say they couldn't make it, it's back up to the first one that can make it.
> 
> Sold too much stuff where I waited then ended up missing all sales.


Sounds reasonable


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1991057 said:


> You need a pic and a ,phone # on your cl add.


Cause im hoping someone offers me 50 for it. You know how it works, everyone seems to offer half what its listed for.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1991058 said:


> If I sell something, I will hold it for 24 hours. IF I think I can get a sale. For example, when I sold my 2011 Ram, it was to a guy that was working in the oil fields. He called on Wednesday, said he would be home (lived in North Branch) on Friday.
> 
> I had 2 other calls on it, but told them it was most likely sold, told them it was a guy currently out of state that lived local, and they both said to call if it didn't sell. I told the guy he had until 5 pm Friday.
> 
> If someone says they will be here by 5, I will give them until 7 unless they call. If they call, and say they couldn't make it, it's back up to the first one that can make it.
> 
> Sold too much stuff where I waited then ended up missing all sales.


This..........the only way can work these deals.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;1991060 said:


> Yes.....for free bricks. Some yard work may be needed to retrieve them....lol
> I was making a point.
> See how silly that is?


Yes and I was being silly making a point as well


----------



## Doughboy12

TKLAWN;1991061 said:


> Please do!
> 
> I'll run to the liquor store and get you a case of beer if you do.


I'm on my way....


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1991058 said:


> If I sell something, I will hold it for 24 hours. IF I think I can get a sale. For example, when I sold my 2011 Ram, it was to a guy that was working in the oil fields. He called on Wednesday, said he would be home (lived in North Branch) on Friday.
> 
> I had 2 other calls on it, but told them it was most likely sold, told them it was a guy currently out of state that lived local, and they both said to call if it didn't sell. I told the guy he had until 5 pm Friday.
> 
> If someone says they will be here by 5, I will give them until 7 unless they call. If they call, and say they couldn't make it, it's back up to the first one that can make it.
> 
> Sold too much stuff where I waited then ended up missing all sales.


Thats how i do it. You can usually tell if someone is actually interested


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1991067 said:


> Yes and I was being silly making a point as well


So send the money... PayPal works for me


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;1991070 said:


> So send the money... PayPal works for me


How about I drive to your house tonight and hand you the cash, you get it and bring it back?


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;1991045 said:


> I might go buy it tonight just to end this madness.


My wife is already in Waconia I got you beat.


----------



## Greenery

If it helps I will sell the 46" or 48" or whatever size it is dethatcher I picked up from the auction.

I'll sell it for what I paid which is slightly more than tk's. Couple welds on it but overall decent shape with all the tines.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Greenery;1991075 said:


> If it helps I will sell the 46" or 48" or whatever size it is dethatcher I picked up from the auction.
> 
> I'll sell it for what I paid which is slightly more than tk's. Couple welds on it but overall decent shape with all the tines.


Where are you?


----------



## Greenery

55373 .... .


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Greenery;1991077 said:


> 55373 .... .


Just a little further than I wanted to go


----------



## Doughboy12

TKLAWN;1990887 said:


> Not trying to steal lwnmwrman thread but since you guys are in the buying mood....
> 
> 52 exmark $2,200
> 36. Toro walk behind $1,000
> 52 wright $800
> 60' jrco rake needs a little tlc $75
> Still for sale


On second review I have no way to transport a 60 foot anything...:laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1991075 said:


> If it helps I will sell the 46" or 48" or whatever size it is dethatcher I picked up from the auction.


Mine never even left the back of my truck and they were sold.


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1991072 said:


> How about I drive to your house tonight and hand you the cash, you get it and bring it back?


Um....how about I meet you at Fleet Farm in Lakevile.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;1991081 said:


> Um....how about I meet you at Fleet Farm in Lakevile.


I'm here already

I hope you know I'm joking


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1991082 said:


> I'm here already
> 
> I hope you know I'm joking


No your not....I'm standing behind you....:waving:


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Geez I missed a bunch of excitement.


----------



## djagusch

So who's buying the trailer?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;1991083 said:


> No your not....I'm standing behind you....:waving:


Hmmm I'm sitting in a vehicle going 60


----------



## Green Grass

djagusch;1991085 said:


> So who's buying the trailer?


You!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

djagusch;1991085 said:


> So who's buying the trailer?


No one yet, that I know of


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;1991085 said:


> So who's buying the trailer?


I might..... he did say i could work it off on Landscapes

Thats more of a want. I have a lot of them though. Have a need i have to buy first.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;1991074 said:


> My wife is already at TK's house in Waconia I got you beat.


Say what????????


----------



## Drakeslayer

djagusch;1991085 said:


> So who's buying the trailer?


Who is selling a trailer? I thought we were talking about a lawnmower?


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1991091 said:


> Whose selling a trailer? I thought we were talking about a lawnmower?


We were talking about a jrco thatcher mostly lol. That's what got heated. I think everyone is selling something


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1991089 said:


> I might..... he did say i could work it off on Landscapes
> 
> Thats more of a want. I have a lot of them though. Have a need i have to buy first.


Wait, what??? What did I say??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;1991091 said:


> Who is selling a trailer? I thought we were talking about a lawnmower?


I've got two trailers, and a Grandstand. Which one ya want??


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1991093 said:


> Wait, what??? What did I say??


O cafe! Forgot you didnt want djagusch to know, sorry


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1991095 said:


> O cafe! Forgot you didnt want djagusch to know, sorry


First one to show with the cashs.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

One year ago tomorrow....6.5" of snow.


----------



## Camden

Do any of you know if an agricultural type sprayer can handle calcium chloride? Looking at dust control jobs and there seems to be some good money in it.


----------



## banonea

djagusch;1991085 said:


> So who's buying the trailer?


No clue.....buy mine.


----------



## banonea

Drakeslayer;1991091 said:


> Who is selling a trailer? I thought we were talking about a lawnmower?


I am selling 2 of them.......


----------



## Polarismalibu

Which one of you guys was into the stand up jet skis's? Got another 650 from a buddy and needs work. Someone had posted a link to new motors before just can't remebr who or the link


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1991101 said:


> Which one of you guys was into the stand up jet skis's? Got another 650 from a buddy and needs work. Someone had posted a link to new motors before just can't remebr who or the link


short block technology

http://www.shopsbt.com/


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;1991091 said:


> Who is selling a trailer? I thought we were talking about a lawnmower?


I'll sell mine for the right price. Got a few you can chose from


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1991102 said:


> short block technology
> 
> http://www.shopsbt.com/


Thanks man!!!


----------



## Drakeslayer

Polarismalibu;1991101 said:


> Which one of you guys was into the stand up jet skis's? Got another 650 from a buddy and needs work. Someone had posted a link to new motors before just can't remebr who or the link


Bossplow maybe?????


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1991101 said:


> Which one of you guys was into the stand up jet skis's? Got another 650 from a buddy and needs work. Someone had posted a link to new motors before just can't remebr who or the link


Ryde.........


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1991036 said:


> Shoot. I really need a bagger. I've got a boulevard that I've mowed for years with a 21" and every single time I do it I think to myself "Screw this, I'm buying a 36..."


Dang... well odds are if you change your mind it will be here... I think I have a mulch kit for it too... It's certainly not burning a hole in my pocket


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1991096 said:


> First one to show with the cashs.


Well you know we are not doing that, good luck selling the trailer.


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;1991089 said:


> I might..... he did say i could work it off on Landscapes
> 
> Thats more of a want. I have a lot of them though. Have a need i have to buy first.


To get him to prepay for something would mean something froze over!

Lwnmwrmn don't worry, we're still in the rainbow fanny pack club.


----------



## Greenery

Green Grass;1991102 said:


> short block technology
> 
> http://www.shopsbt.com/


Yes, this is the place.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1991096 said:


> First one to show with the cashs.


I will do 2500 in work for you.


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;1991110 said:


> To get him to prepay for something would mean something froze over!
> 
> Lwnmwrmn don't worry, we're still in the rainbow fanny pack club.


Hahaha. You guys must have took them off in the truck


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1991111 said:


> Yes, this is the place. If your crank is still good I would just do the top end and crank seals rather than replace completely.


 It got the top end done once and blew up after 20 minutes. Haven't torn it apart or looked at it to much but I'm thinkkng the crank or it almost looks like the exhaust ports are cracked in the jugs.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1991112 said:


> I will do 2500 in work for you.


Plant a Hindu Pan. Done.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1991114 said:


> It got the top end done once and blew up after 20 minutes. Haven't torn it apart or looked at it to much but I'm thinkkng the crank or it almost looks like the exhaust ports are cracked in the jugs.


I know a guy if you want the best 2 stroke guy in the state.


----------



## Doughboy12

Life below zero....good show but these people are a whole other level of cookoo crazy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Strange..... 5:30 and no weather checks yet???

Truck thermometer said 25°F when I left the house,now up to 27°F.

****edit.....check that, down to 26°F.


----------



## CityGuy

27° mostly cloudy
Slight breeze


----------



## Bill1090

41*
Windy and clear.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NAM is on board with snow this weekend.


----------



## Bill1090

Meteo only shows .6" for Tuesday here. Winters over.


----------



## CityGuy

27° and cloudy


----------



## CityGuy

Bring on the snow!


----------



## CityGuy

Phone keeps wanting me to update to he new android system. Waiting as long as I can on the update.


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like temperatures in the 40's early next week. Back to realality I guess.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;1991135 said:


> Phone keeps wanting me to update to he new android system. Waiting as long as I can on the update.


The new new update has extended my battery life.


----------



## Bill1090

Down to 36*

Clear and breezy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

28° windy overcast.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1991137 said:


> The new new update has extended my battery life.


I am afraid after what coach said.

On a side note my new phone is much better on battery than the last one.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1991137 said:


> The new new update has extended my battery life.


This......


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1991142 said:


> I am afraid after what coach said.
> 
> On a side note my new phone is much better on battery than the last one.


I think Coach needs to update to the new new update... I don't think you can skip the cafed 5.0 update to get to the "good" one...


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1991124 said:


> Strange..... 5:30 and no weather checks yet???
> 
> Truck thermometer said 25°F when I left the house,now up to 27°F.
> 
> ****edit.....check that, down to 26°F.


Not warm. Leaving your place hwy61 sure comes up quick. How many cars end up in the ditch on the west side?


----------



## Bill1090

How do you update? Mine says I still have android 4.4


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;1991148 said:


> How do you update? Mine says I still have android 4.4


Should be in your settings then updates. Mine is on the bottom of thr list.


----------



## CityGuy

27° cloudy and a cold breeze


----------



## CityGuy

I don't think the melter is going to keep up withe cold weather today. It's been on since 6 and is only 300°. Need to get it to 400 to work good.


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;1991150 said:


> Should be in your settings then updates. Mine is on the bottom of thr list.


Weird. That says my software is up to date.


----------



## CityGuy

That breeze has a heck of a bite to it today.


----------



## Green Grass

Bill1090;1991148 said:


> How do you update? Mine says I still have android 4.4


4.4 is AT&T newest


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;1991154 said:


> Weird. That says my software is up to date.


Not sure then. Mine keep getting a pop up telling me to.


----------



## Bill1090

Green Grass;1991156 said:


> 4.4 is AT&T newest


Wait what? I have verizon though.


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;1991158 said:


> Wait what? I have verizon though.


I do as well.


----------



## CityGuy

50% chance of snow monday and monday night. No totals given.


----------



## CityGuy

Puddles on the side of the road are iced over.


----------



## SnowGuy73

My yard is still wet.


----------



## NorthernProServ

was out all day yesterday only saw one other lawn company and one fert truck.... kind of surprised.


----------



## NorthernProServ

I think the beginning half of next week we are going to be shut down for sure


----------



## CityGuy

Sun is trying to come out. Cleaning to the west.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1991147 said:


> Not warm. Leaving your place hwy61 sure comes up quick. How many cars end up in the ditch on the west side?


More in the winter, especially with the slight turn at the intersection.


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ;1991166 said:


> I think the beginning half of next week we are going to be shut down for sure


Looks pretty wet monday through wednesday for now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;1991161 said:


> 50% chance of snow monday and monday night. No totals given.


NWS responded on their Facebook post.


----------



## CityGuy

Hey Green we going to be able to burn with the restrictions on?


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1991174 said:


> NWS responded on their Facebook post.


Well looks like they don't think it will stick. Guess it's a wait and see game.


----------



## CityGuy

Whoever turned the heat down outside please turn it back up to 70°.


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;1991177 said:


> Well looks like they don't think it will stick. Guess it's a wait and see game.


That's what they were saying a couple weeks ago for here.......... and it stuck.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;1991148 said:


> How do you update? Mine says I still have android 4.4


It really depends on phone model and carrier... Sounds like Verizon was the first to push out the update in States... I'm not sure about the other carriers...


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1991176 said:


> Hey Green we going to be able to burn with the restrictions on?


DNR has not said no yet.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1991181 said:


> DNR has not said no yet.


Figures. They will drag their feet to the last minute.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;1991158 said:


> Wait what? I have verizon though.


What phone? I know it's out for the Galaxy S5... Some phones aren't getting it because they are at the end of life cycle



NorthernProServ;1991165 said:


> was out all day yesterday only saw one other lawn company and one fert truck.... kind of surprised.


Same here... very surprised!



NorthernProServ;1991166 said:


> I think the beginning half of next week we are going to be shut down for sure


Agreed....


----------



## CityGuy

25° partly cloudy 
Feels like 13°
Breezy


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Weed Man is in Plymouth fertilizing. Dark dark green(looks black) and yellow Ferd. Truck says 29, there's ice puddles here. Kinda thick, it held me when I stepped on it.


----------



## Bill1090

cbservicesllc;1991186 said:


> What phone? I know it's out for the Galaxy S5... Some phones aren't getting it because they are at the end of life cycle


Note 3......


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;1991135 said:


> Phone keeps wanting me to update to he new android system. Waiting as long as I can on the update.


I did that lollipop updated on both mine and the wife's phone and no problems


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have a request to bid removing about 250 cu. yds of mulch and install new.

80% is in a courtyard with no machine access. I'll be building this building in no time.


----------



## CityGuy

27° partly sunny 
Feels like 17°


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1991202 said:


> I did that lollipop updated on both mine and the wife's phone and no problems


Maybe have to go for it then. Decisions, Decisions.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1991204 said:


> I have a request to bid removing about 250 cu. yds of mulch and install new.
> 
> 80% is in a courtyard with no machine access. I'll be building this building in no time.


And you thought you were going to cut back this year.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Anyone know if dairy queen in white bear is open? I need some chili dogs and I don't want to go anymore north unless its open.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;1991193 said:


> Note 3......


Not released for that device yet... Note 4 update was just released yesterday and users are experiencing the same things the first update for the S5 did...


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;1991217 said:


> Not released for that device yet... Note 4 update was just released yesterday and users are experiencing the same things the first update for the S5 did...


Are you talkingabout the lollipop updated 
I got a note 4 and the wife has a note 3 and did lollipop on both and work great


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1991215 said:


> Anyone know if dairy queen in white bear is open? I need some chili dogs and I don't want to go anymore north unless its open.


Sorry wrong end of town.


----------



## CityGuy

It's definitely not feeling any warmer out.


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea;1991218 said:


> Are you talkingabout the lollipop updated
> I got a note 4 and the wife has a note 3 and did lollipop on both and work great


Verizon? I don't know, I just read a couple things on the web trying to help Bill out


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1991204 said:


> I have a request to bid removing about 250 cu. yds of mulch and install new.
> 
> 80% is in a courtyard with no machine access. I'll be building this building in no time.


You and your courtyards...


----------



## qualitycut

From ac in the skid yesterday to heat today.


----------



## Bill1090

cbservicesllc;1991217 said:


> Not released for that device yet... Note 4 update was just released yesterday and users are experiencing the same things the first update for the S5 did...


Interesting. Thanks.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1991204 said:


> I have a request to bid removing about 250 cu. yds of mulch and install new.
> 
> 80% is in a courtyard with no machine access. I'll be building this building in no time.


Mulch blower....


----------



## qualitycut

I know nothing about updates. Just do it when it says to


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1991223 said:


> You and your courtyards...


Same place. They said there would be a lot of work this spring, looks like about 5 weeks.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1991227 said:


> Mulch blower....


THAT call has already been made. It'll just be getting all of the material out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

What the...???? ALL of my moisture is out of the forecast per NWS.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1991235 said:


> What the...???? ALL of my moisture is out of the forecast per NWS.


Me too. Was just there. Maybe a glitch


----------



## skorum03

Seeing quite a few companies out today


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1991233 said:


> Same place. They said there would be a lot of work this spring, looks like about 5 weeks.


I'm just giving you café, that's pretty awesome


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1991234 said:


> THAT call has already been made. It'll just be getting all of the material out.


Justin? That I referred you to last year?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Dairy Queen is open in White Bear. Yes!!!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1991242 said:


> Justin? That I referred you to last year?


I do have a job for him.....possibly.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1991185 said:


> Figures. They will drag their feet to the last minute.


They are now full of fuel.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Any landscapers here union? I have jobs for you to bid.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1991235 said:


> What the...???? ALL of my moisture is out of the forecast per NWS.


Still have it for me


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS - you okay? PoliceClips just posted armed robbery of a person at 12:15 on WB/Old Hudson Road. 

Or..... Does SSS really do blacktop work?? Hmmmmmmmm........


I'm either on something or onto something (someone).

I got my eye on you SSS.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1991260 said:


> Still have it for me


Yep, mine is back now too.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1991264 said:


> SSS - you okay? PoliceClips just posted armed robbery of a person at 12:15 on WB/Old Hudson Road.
> 
> Or..... Does SSS really do blacktop work?? Hmmmmmmmm........
> 
> I'm either on something or onto something (someone).
> 
> I got my eye on you SSS.


You might be on to me. If my mugshot has chili and cheese all over my face you'll know the answer


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1991253 said:


> Any landscapers here union? I have jobs for you to bid.


Heck no!!!


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1991273 said:


> Heck no!!!


I was going to say something but dont want to offend anyone.


----------



## Green Grass

Sitting at Culver's and the table next to us starts singing thank you baby Jesus for our food and they couldn't figure out why everyone was looking at them.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1991274 said:


> I was going to say something but dont want to offend anyone.


Yeah... I'm not too worried... haha


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1991253 said:


> Any landscapers here union? I have jobs for you to bid.


Hahahah!!!!!


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1991253 said:


> Any landscapers here union? I have jobs for you to bid.


Is there such a thing in this state?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1991233 said:


> Same place. They said there would be a lot of work this spring, looks like about 5 weeks.


Jeez that's a good size project then. For me people are dragging there feet after they get there quotes it seems.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1991282 said:


> Is there such a thing in this state?


I actually don't think there is. I could be wrong


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1991282 said:


> Is there such a thing in this state?


Yes... some of the bigger contractors are union... When I worked for another irrigation contractor, we got kicked off a job for not being union


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1991286 said:


> Yes... some of the bigger contractors are union... When I worked for another irrigation contractor, we got kicked off a job for not being union


This is what happened to me. Did a mulch job last year for $6000. We can't do it this year because we aren't union. Their only bid so far is $13,000 and the contact can only find the one contractor that's union.

Apparently, in Uptown, they can put union only on properties.

Other properties for this same management company I and still doing work for, but I can no longer work on their Uptown properties.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1991234 said:


> THAT call has already been made. It'll just be getting all of the material out.


Would a rock sucker work?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1991252 said:


> They are now full of fuel.


Diesel I hope so it doesn't blow up, just burns.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1991275 said:


> Sitting at Culver's and the table next to us starts singing thank you baby Jesus for our food and they couldn't figure out why everyone was looking at them.


Only in Buffalo.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1991282 said:


> Is there such a thing in this state?


Could be. If Afsme takes daycare people they certainly would take landscapers.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1991289 said:


> Diesel I hope so it doesn't blow up, just burns.


More like pallets and straw


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;1991288 said:


> Would a rock sucker work?


It's all basically just dirt. Up to 300' runs. Don't think so.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1990909 said:


> I won't have time for lunch tomorrow, gonna be taking my guys down to finish the project I was strung out on last fall.
> 
> Should be back around 4ish. Can help you then.
> 
> I think I might have a roll of pallet wrap around here somewhere.
> 
> Might be able to stack them on a pallet and just lift them in the truck with the forks.


Not gonna make 4 today. What you got going on tomorrow?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1991292 said:


> More like pallets and straw


Ah. Thats next weekend correct?


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1991295 said:


> Ah. Thats next weekend correct?


Week from Sunday


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1991294 said:


> Not gonna make 4 today. What you got going on tomorrow?


We will be working til 3 or so. Gonna try to get some closed places done and beat the rain Monday / Tuesday.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1991298 said:


> Week from Sunday


Just making sure you weren't doing an easter burn.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1991287 said:


> This is what happened to me. Did a mulch job last year for $6000. We can't do it this year because we aren't union. Their only bid so far is $13,000 and the contact can only find the one contractor that's union.
> 
> Apparently, in Uptown, they can put union only on properties.
> 
> Other properties for this same management company I and still doing work for, but I can no longer work on their Uptown properties.


You can work on a union project as a non union contractor you just have to pay your guys prevailing wage. You also either need to get in get your job done and keep your head down or be ready to tell union guys to piss off. On a landscape job I'm not sure if any of the trades would bark at it or not. Happens all the time in the trades. Ive worked on a few union jobs not that big of a deal.
Now if the guys hiring you insist you be union now that's a different story


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1991299 said:


> We will be working til 3 or so. Gonna try to get some closed places done and beat the rain Monday / Tuesday.


Some evening next week work for you?


----------



## qualitycut

Still finding frozen ground.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1991306 said:


> You can work on a union project as a non union contractor you just have to pay your guys prevailing wage. You also either need to get in get your job done and keep your head down or be ready to tell union guys to piss off. On a landscape job I'm not sure if any of the trades would bark at it or not. Happens all the time in the trades. Ive worked on a few union jobs not that big of a deal.
> Now if the guys hiring you insist you be union now that's a different story


That's what happened, someone turned the properties in, some people lost their jobs and now it's written in stone no nonunion contractors.

We did our work last year, got in, got out, got paid, no one said anything. Until this last fall.


----------



## qualitycut

First sod of the season


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1991307 said:


> Some evening next week work for you?


It's all up in the air now. I can say sure. For that matter, next week I'm going to Gertens to get 20 Honeysuckle. Thursday. I can deliver them to you and stack them for you if you wanna shoot me your address.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1991311 said:


> First sod of the season


That's delivered???? Or did you guys steal that?


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1991309 said:


> Still finding frozen ground.


----------



## CityGuy

37° sunny breezy


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1991311 said:


> First sod of the season


You did not seriously get sod today


----------



## Polarismalibu

Good news for the wild Zucker is coming back before the regular season ends


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1991319 said:


> Good news for the wild Zucker is coming back before the regular season ends


So the big question is who do you sit. As good as they have been playing they brought back carter so you let haula or schroder sit I guess. Zucker is a must since he was our leading scorer at on time.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1991305 said:


> Just making sure you weren't doing an easter burn.


Not a planned one at least. Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1991321 said:


> So the big question is who do you sit. As good as they have been playing they brought back carter so you let haula or schroder sit I guess. Zucker is a must since he was our leading scorer at on time.


Its a good problem to have


----------



## CityGuy

Pickel is on 11.


----------



## albhb3

good thing the twinkies are off to a fast start to a 90 game loosing season


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1991329 said:


> good thing the twinkies are off to a fast start to a 90 game loosing season


Yea home opener is sold out cause KG is throwing the first pitch lol. Only game they will all season.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1991331 said:


> Yea home opener is sold out cause KG is throwing the first pitch lol. Only game they will all season.


I figured that was the only reason


----------



## albhb3

but but but I don't know how dem peds got in my system


----------



## CityGuy

42° sunny 
Feels like 34°


----------



## CityGuy

Have I mentioned that I hate taxes?


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1991331 said:


> Yea home opener is sold out cause KG is throwing the first pitch lol. Only game they will all season.


Now santana suspended for 80 games. he was our #2 pitcher. He has no idea how the drugs got in his body. What an idiot


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1991341 said:


> Now santana suspended for 80 games. he was our #2 pitcher. He has no idea how the drugs got in his body. What an idiot


some how none of them ever do!


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1991342 said:


> some how none of them ever do!


Ive woke up some morning's wondering who pumped me full of booze


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1991344 said:


> Ive woke up some morning's wondering who pumped me full of booze


But you you know you started it so you know how some got in there


----------



## Ranger620

Polaris Have you tried igloo yet in otsego?? we are settiling on boondocks but wanna try it one of these days


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1991344 said:


> Ive woke up some morning's wondering who pumped me full of booze


Yeah untill you find the tab in your pocket


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1991347 said:


> Polaris Have you tried igloo yet in otsego?? we are settiling on boondocks but wanna try it one of these days


No I have not. Only been to boondocks and cowboy jacks up there


----------



## qualitycut

Her: i want one of those clean dirty signs for the dishwasher. 

Me: no you take them out when they are clean. 

I mean really?


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1991364 said:


> Her: i want one of those clean dirty signs for the dishwasher.
> 
> Me: no you take them out when they are clean.
> 
> I mean really?


Takes 2 minutes to put them away. My gf tried the same thing


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;1991341 said:


> Now santana suspended for 80 games. he was our #2 pitcher. He has no idea how the drugs got in his body. What an idiot


He should be honest and say that he forgot to take the masking agent and that's why he got caught. He got lazy and this is the result.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1991364 said:


> Her: i want one of those clean dirty signs for the dishwasher.
> 
> Me: no you take them out when they are clean.
> 
> I mean really?


You two are back together? That's good news. Have you straightened up so it doesn't happen again?

J/k


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1991354 said:


> Yeah untill you find the tab in your pocket


Ha i was just looking at my cc statement from my tab that one night 30.00 in touch tunes purchases. Oops


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1991368 said:


> You two are back together? That's good news. Have you straightened up so it doesn't happen again?
> 
> J/k


She has.....


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1991366 said:


> Takes 2 minutes to put them away. My gf tried the same thing


I can see it for some time i rinse them off pretty good and can't tell


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1991364 said:


> Her: i want one of those clean dirty signs for the dishwasher.
> 
> Me: no you take them out when they are clean.
> 
> I mean really?


I have one. It's wonderful.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1991373 said:


> I have one. It's wonderful.


I usually hand wash them when i do it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1991369 said:


> Ha i was just looking at my cc statement from my tab that one night 30.00 in touch tunes purchases. Oops


Jeez man. Let someone else take a turn


----------



## CityGuy

Furniture moved around. Finally looks like something around here.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1991364 said:


> Her: i want one of those clean dirty signs for the dishwasher.
> 
> Me: no you take them out when they are clean.
> 
> I mean really?


Mine are always dirty.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1991377 said:


> Furniture moved around. Finally looks like something around here.


well you county workers have been done since noon.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1991379 said:


> well you county workers have been done since noon.


Ah 3 today. I was there for a straight 8.

I didn't say worked for a reason.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1991380 said:


> Ah 3 today. I was there for a straight 8.
> 
> I didn't say worked for a reason.


WOW a late Friday for you guys.


----------



## qualitycut

Still a pile of snow at fleet farm.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1991381 said:


> WOW a late Friday for you guys.


Normally 330. Until we go to 10's


----------



## MNPLOWCO

OK you genius's.....

Might take the plunge. 2015 GMC Denali or SLT 2500 crew 6.5 box....Diesel.

I the only drawback for me would be the reverse speed when plowing long lots.
I don't have too many long commercial lots but I hear some gripes about
redlining it in reverse due to the Allison Transmission.

Allison Bulletproof....... but very slow in reverse.

I might be making long trips back and forth over the next few years
(MN to TN). So I need good mileage (better than gas) and if all goes as planned 
I would keep if for 6-8 years.

I would get the RAP so I would get bumper to bumper for life as well as the drive train for life. I want all the bells and whistle to be covered. 

Anyone plow with the Allison?? Thoughts??

Edit: always have used a gasser (except skids)


----------



## qualitycut

MNPLOWCO;1991385 said:


> OK you genius's.....
> 
> Might take the plunge. 2015 GMC Denali or SLT 2500 crew 6.5 box....Diesel.
> 
> I the only drawback for me would be the reverse speed when plowing long lots.
> I don't have too many long commercial lots but I hear some gripes about
> redlining it in reverse due to the Allison Transmission.
> 
> Allison Bulletproof....... but very slow in reverse.
> 
> I might be making long trips back and forth over the next few years
> (MN to TN). So I need good mileage (better than gas) and if all goes as planned
> I would keep if for 6-8 years.
> 
> I would get the RAP so I would get bumper to bumper for life as well as the drive train for life. I want all the bells and whistle to be covered.
> 
> Anyone plow with the Allison?? Thoughts??
> 
> Edit: always have used a gasser (except skids)


You wont like my suggestion?


----------



## MNPLOWCO

qualitycut;1991387 said:


> You wont like my suggestion?


just the "Facts" Ma'ma


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1991364 said:


> Her: i want one of those clean dirty signs for the dishwasher.
> 
> Me: no you take them out when they are clean.
> 
> I mean really?


Ours has a green light when it's done. The wife will pull a dish out, then shut the door, which turns the night off. I then put stuff in thinking the dishes are dirty.

I finally got her to where if she pulls a dish out, she doesn't close the door again, so the light stays on.


----------



## qualitycut

I know my buddy who had a super duty and switched to dodge complains about the turn radius on it


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1991387 said:


> You wont like my suggestion?


I think he means you have to pick between the two he suggested...


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1991391 said:


> Ours has a green light when it's done. The wife will pull a dish out, then shut the door, which turns the night off. I then put stuff in thinking the dishes are dirty.
> 
> I finally got her to where if she pulls a dish out, she doesn't close the door again, so the light stays on.


Thats how mine is but even stays on after opening it


----------



## cbservicesllc

MNPLOWCO;1991385 said:


> OK you genius's.....
> 
> Might take the plunge. 2015 GMC Denali or SLT 2500 crew 6.5 box....Diesel.
> 
> I the only drawback for me would be the reverse speed when plowing long lots.
> I don't have too many long commercial lots but I hear some gripes about
> redlining it in reverse due to the Allison Transmission.
> 
> Allison Bulletproof....... but very slow in reverse.
> 
> I might be making long trips back and forth over the next few years
> (MN to TN). So I need good mileage (better than gas) and if all goes as planned
> I would keep if for 6-8 years.
> 
> I would get the RAP so I would get bumper to bumper for life as well as the drive train for life. I want all the bells and whistle to be covered.
> 
> Anyone plow with the Allison?? Thoughts??
> 
> Edit: always have used a gasser (except skids)


Why not just relocate to TN and never plow again... or make 50K doing it... Thumbs Up payup


----------



## unit28

Humidity is low.....


----------



## qualitycut

Geez a truck comparison question and no one.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1991395 said:


> Why not just relocate to TN and never plow again... or make 50K doing it... Thumbs Up payup


No cafe, retire


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1991399 said:


> Geez a truck comparison question and no one.


I don't know anything about Government Motors Post 2004...


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1991399 said:


> Geez a truck comparison question and no one.


I don't want to piss anyone off.

All I'll say is I love my 05' duramax.


----------



## Green Grass

MNPLOWCO;1991385 said:


> OK you genius's.....
> 
> Might take the plunge. 2015 GMC Denali or SLT 2500 crew 6.5 box....Diesel.
> 
> I the only drawback for me would be the reverse speed when plowing long lots.
> I don't have too many long commercial lots but I hear some gripes about
> redlining it in reverse due to the Allison Transmission.
> 
> Allison Bulletproof....... but very slow in reverse.
> 
> I might be making long trips back and forth over the next few years
> (MN to TN). So I need good mileage (better than gas) and if all goes as planned
> I would keep if for 6-8 years.
> 
> I would get the RAP so I would get bumper to bumper for life as well as the drive train for life. I want all the bells and whistle to be covered.
> 
> Anyone plow with the Allison?? Thoughts??
> 
> Edit: always have used a gasser (except skids)


IF you are going to keep it that long I would buy a Denali. I have a few buddies that plow with the Allison and none have ever said anything about being slow in reverse, but I have never plowed with one.


----------



## albhb3

this dishwasher stuff is nonsense I just let the dog lick em clean and what no buy a gasser remarks im shocked


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1991404 said:


> IF you are going to keep it that long I would buy a Denali. I have a few buddies that plow with the Allison and none have ever said anything about being slow in reverse, but I have never plowed with one.


Wait, what?????


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1991401 said:


> I don't know anything about Government Motors Post 2004...


A lot pf people traded in on fords after that now i think everyone already forgot


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1991408 said:


> A lot pf people traded in on fords after that now i think everyone already forgot


I remember but I still like Chevy's.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1991392 said:


> I know my buddy who had a super duty and switched to dodge complains about the turn radius on it


The dodge I just bought I didnt think turning radius was that much different defiantly better than my chevys.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1991410 said:


> The dodge I just bought I didnt think turning radius was that much different defiantly better than my chevys.


Maybe just in the duallys? He was complaining about it the other day.


----------



## Ranger620

TKLAWN;1991402 said:


> I don't want to piss anyone off.
> 
> All I'll say is I love my 05' duramax.


I have a few friends with 05's most of them are getting 25mpg on the hwy 21 in town. They seem to love em too.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1991411 said:


> Maybe just in the duallys? He was complaining about it the other day.


Maybe. I havent plowed with the new truck yet either. I have put on about 200 miles around town thats about it.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1991364 said:


> Her: i want one of those clean dirty signs for the dishwasher.
> 
> Me: no you take them out when they are clean.
> 
> I mean really?


Oh, you mean this sign :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Ranger620

NorthernProServ;1991414 said:


> Oh, you mean this sign :laughing:


Cant you just open the door and tell the difference


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1991414 said:


> Oh, you mean this sign :laughing::laughing:


Nice key chain!


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1991399 said:


> Geez a truck comparison question and no one.


That's because theirs nothing to discuss with his two options, their both winners.

But in all seriousness my truck with a 6 speed alli can be annoyingly slow in reverse when plowing. I don't know if the newer ones are different, mines 8 years old or so.


----------



## qualitycut

Chance of rain/snow tonight through Friday minus Wednesday. Wtf


----------



## Drakeslayer

Ranger620;1991410 said:


> The dodge I just bought I didnt think turning radius was that much different defiantly better than my chevys.


Our First On Race Day 550 turns sharper than the dodges we have. All duallies.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1991417 said:


> Nice key chain!


Got to represent


----------



## CityGuy

MNPLOWCO;1991385 said:


> OK you genius's.....
> 
> Might take the plunge. 2015 GMC Denali or SLT 2500 crew 6.5 box....Diesel.
> 
> I the only drawback for me would be the reverse speed when plowing long lots.
> I don't have too many long commercial lots but I hear some gripes about
> redlining it in reverse due to the Allison Transmission.
> 
> Allison Bulletproof....... but very slow in reverse.
> 
> I might be making long trips back and forth over the next few years
> (MN to TN). So I need good mileage (better than gas) and if all goes as planned
> I would keep if for 6-8 years.
> 
> I would get the RAP so I would get bumper to bumper for life as well as the drive train for life. I want all the bells and whistle to be covered.
> 
> Anyone plow with the Allison?? Thoughts??
> 
> Edit: always have used a gasser (except skids)


I tested one years ago when they first came out and a gasser ran circles around it in reverse. I do not have any expierence with a new one.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;1991410 said:


> The dodge I just bought I didnt think turning radius was that much different defiantly better than my chevys.


I think the Dodge is a little tighter turning than chevy. The newer ones any way. My 06 dodge turns really short. When I drive it, then drive my 14 chevy I can really tell. My 04 ford was a beast to turn. It was the short box too


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone have a loader sitting around? 
http://www.funker530.com/quad-barrel-cannon-used-by-rebels/


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Thanks ya'll for the opinions. It doesn't look like I will shoot myself in the
foot it I decide to venture into Diesel land. I guess for mileage and long haul 
it would be a good choice. Got to do a little "dickering on the stickering" and
get a good trade on the 2013. Still has 750 miles left on the bumper to bumper.


Nighty Night


----------



## Drakeslayer

Snowguys lil' Pickle is looking good on 11.


----------



## qualitycut

MNPLOWCO;1991430 said:


> Thanks ya'll for the opinions. It doesn't look like I will shoot myself in the
> foot it I decide to venture into Diesel land. I guess for mileage and long haul
> it would be a good choice. Got to do a little "dickering on the stickering" and
> get a good trade on the 2013. Still has 750 miles left on the bumper to bumper.
> 
> Nighty Night


You will love the diesel, i wouldn't worry about that.

And make sure you trade in while you still have the warranty.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1991417 said:


> Nice key chain!


I was going to say the same thing!


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1991409 said:


> I remember but I still like Chevy's.


Here is my 2 cents......

I have owned every brand of truck except a Toyota, all 1/2 r 3/4 tons, they all have there issues. Never had a 1 ton up until my 11'F350. my Chevys have been great trucks and I would still only have them if I didn't know the owner of my 11'. After 2 year an 55,000 miles of daily driving & plowing with this truck I am very happy. It is a gasser. I for one would never own a diesel in Minnesota, never trusted them in the cold, but for southern states or long trips, they are the way to go but the maintenance is more than a gas motor. as for the tranny, never heard of that, but the people I know that use them love them..........go with your gut.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1991408 said:


> A lot pf people traded in on fords after that now i think everyone already forgot


There was a lot of that... Another local guy here was a staunch Chevy fan and immediately switched to Ford upon the bailout...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;1991420 said:


> Our First On Race Day 550 turns sharper than the dodges we have. All duallies.


Always knew I liked you... I see our buddy on the other thread hasn't chimed in anymore...


----------



## banonea

Not sure if someone might be interested but thought I would throw it up here.....

2013 H&H 16" V nose enclosed, Black/Orange. it has been used 1 to go to Sturgis. has tie down racks on the floor with clips. bought a toy hauler so I don't need it anymore.
LED Lights
Current tabs
clean title
$5000.00 obo


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;1991436 said:


> Always knew I liked you... I see our buddy on the other thread hasn't chimed in anymore...


Is she busy making friends again? That's shocking 

Anyway, I just got home from a bonfire and it was absolutely freezing. We burned through a 1/2 cord and that's all I could handle. No enjoyment whatsoever. Crazy to think that just a couple days ago I was wearing shorts.


----------



## unit28

When I posted about the low humidity last night


I knew it was to dry in the lower atmosphere to rain overnight


To dry attm......


----------



## SnowGuy73

30° breeze clear.


----------



## Bill1090

37* and clear.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Ranger620;1991412 said:


> I have a few friends with 05's most of them are getting 25mpg on the hwy 21 in town. They seem to love em too.


He's lieing to you. Not happening. Best I've gotten with my 06's and 07's with tunes has been 23.2 on the hwy as for city is so different but probably 14-16 and mine are 6spds 01-05's were 5spds. Best I ever got stock was 20.9


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1991439 said:


> When I posted about the low humidity last night
> 
> I knew it was to dry in the lower atmosphere to rain overnight
> 
> To dry attm......


I had to think about it a few times last night, but I figured that's where you were going with it...


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

MNPLOWCO;1991385 said:


> OK you genius's.....
> 
> Might take the plunge. 2015 GMC Denali or SLT 2500 crew 6.5 box....Diesel.
> 
> I the only drawback for me would be the reverse speed when plowing long lots.
> I don't have too many long commercial lots but I hear some gripes about
> redlining it in reverse due to the Allison Transmission.
> 
> Allison Bulletproof....... but very slow in reverse.
> 
> I might be making long trips back and forth over the next few years
> (MN to TN). So I need good mileage (better than gas) and if all goes as planned
> I would keep if for 6-8 years.
> 
> I would get the RAP so I would get bumper to bumper for life as well as the drive train for life. I want all the bells and whistle to be covered.
> 
> Anyone plow with the Allison?? Thoughts??
> 
> Edit: always have used a gasser (except skids)


11-12mph in reverse is it,although I think my brother gets about 15-16 out of them and complains something is wrong with the truck because it gets 2mpg less than me. 12mph is really about it, more than that you're just reving the crap out of it IMO


----------



## qualitycut

Chance of something everyday next week.


----------



## cbservicesllc

I think I found SnoFarmer...


----------



## Bill1090

Starting to think I should've plugged the boat in and went fishing today. Next week's forecast sucks!


----------



## CityGuy

32° and sunny out


----------



## CityGuy

Time to go shopping heading to target for the last few necessary baby things and menards for a few things. Then I'll be ready for this kid to show up.


----------



## beanz27

Green Grass;1991404 said:


> IF you are going to keep it that long I would buy a Denali. I have a few buddies that plow with the Allison and none have ever said anything about being slow in reverse, but I have never plowed with one.


It's not too slow, you won't be going 40+ in reverse, but it's nice.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1991474 said:


> 32° and sunny out


Late start for you! We gave you a wake up call this morning.


----------



## djagusch

CityGuy;1991475 said:


> Time to go shopping heading to target for the last few necessary baby things and menards for a few things. Then I'll be ready for this kid to show up.


So you think!


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1991472 said:


> I think I found SnoFarmer...


That has to be him!


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;1991480 said:


> So you think!


This......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1991437 said:


> Not sure if someone might be interested but thought I would throw it up here.....
> 
> 2013 H&H 16" V nose enclosed, Black/Orange. it has been used 1 to go to Sturgis. has tie down racks on the floor with clips. bought a toy hauler so I don't need it anymore.
> LED Lights
> Current tabs
> clean title
> $5000.00 obo


It's funny, I can see that trailer a mile away at your storage lot.


----------



## SnoFarmer

This thread smells like lawn fert....


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnoFarmer;1991484 said:


> This thread smells like lawn fert....


Nah... that's just you... I'm still awaiting your apology...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone ever tell you how much I hate selling stuff on Craigslist?

"I can buy a brand new trailer for $2300, will you take $1500 cash?"

No, I'm tight at $1700 (already $500 off my asking price). Then I ask, does the new trailer have trimmer racks and etrack along the floor for multiple tie down points? Or a 60" side ramp?

"No."


I know what this trailer is worth, and anyone buying it is getting a deal.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1991483 said:


> It's funny, I can see that trailer a mile away at your storage lot.


Think i got it sold, waiting for the title to show up. Had to file for a lost title but i had it expedited so it should be here today


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1991489 said:


> Anyone ever tell you how much I hate selling stuff on Craigslist?
> 
> "I can buy a brand new trailer for $2300, will you take $1500 cash?"
> 
> No, I'm tight at $1700 (already $500 off my asking price). Then I ask, does the new trailer have trimmer racks and etrack along the floor for multiple tie down points? Or a 60" side ramp?
> 
> "No."
> 
> I know what this trailer is worth, and anyone buying it is getting a deal.


Dealing with the same thing here.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1991489 said:


> Anyone ever tell you how much I hate selling stuff on Craigslist?
> 
> "I can buy a brand new trailer for $2300, will you take $1500 cash?"
> 
> No, I'm tight at $1700 (already $500 off my asking price). Then I ask, does the new trailer have trimmer racks and etrack along the floor for multiple tie down points? Or a 60" side ramp?
> 
> "No."
> 
> I know what this trailer is worth, and anyone buying it is getting a deal.


So is $50 out of the question?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1991489 said:


> Anyone ever tell you how much I hate selling stuff on Craigslist?
> 
> "I can buy a brand new trailer for $2300, will you take $1500 cash?"
> 
> No, I'm tight at $1700 (already $500 off my asking price). Then I ask, does the new trailer have trimmer racks and etrack along the floor for multiple tie down points? Or a 60" side ramp?
> 
> "No."
> 
> I know what this trailer is worth, and anyone buying it is getting a deal.


what brand is yours again?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/bfs/4950856859.html

seems pretty cheap to me


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1991496 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/bfs/4950856859.html
> 
> seems pretty cheap to me


I wonder how many emails that guy has gotten.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1991495 said:


> what brand is yours again?


It's a Sport Warrior by Horse Manufacturing. When it comes to trailers I don't really care what brand it is, unless you're talking Featherlite, Tow Master, Felling, etc.

If you're talking price point trailers, they're all the same, just what options do you get?


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1991497 said:


> I wonder how many emails that guy has gotten.


And probably doesn't respond to any of them like the typical CL poster who doesn't leave a phone #.

By the way I did track down the guy I was trying to get in touch with on cl. Complete f'ing flake. He refused to respond but his wife would. She said he's a little slow to respond.

If you want his or her # let me know.


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1991499 said:


> And probably doesn't respond to any of them like the typical CL poster who doesn't leave a phone #.
> 
> By the way I did track down the guy I was trying to get in touch with on cl. Complete f'ing flake. He refused to respond but his wife would. She said he's a little slow to respond.
> 
> If you want his or her # let me know.


Ha probably why he's selling


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1991499 said:


> And probably doesn't respond to any of them like the typical CL poster who doesn't leave a phone #.
> 
> By the way I did track down the guy I was trying to get in touch with on cl. Complete f'ing flake. He refused to respond but his wife would. She said he's a little slow to respond.
> 
> If you want his or her # let me know.


Nah, I won't waste the guy's (or gal's) time if I can't get any of my stuff sold.

All of my stuff is good. I'll just leave it up for sale. If the stuff sells, fine. If it doesn't it'll be back up stuff. It's all equity that the bank likes to see anyways.

We'll get busy here in a couple weeks and it won't be on my mind anyways.


----------



## mnlefty

LwnmwrMan22;1991489 said:


> Anyone ever tell you how much I hate selling stuff on Craigslist?
> 
> "I can buy a brand new trailer for $2300, will you take $1500 cash?"
> 
> No, I'm tight at $1700 (already $500 off my asking price). Then I ask, does the new trailer have trimmer racks and etrack along the floor for multiple tie down points? Or a 60" side ramp?
> 
> "No."
> 
> I know what this trailer is worth, and anyone buying it is getting a deal.


Then they tell you "Well I don't really need all that stuff..." like you should take it off or give it to them for nothing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

mnlefty;1991503 said:


> Then they tell you "Well I don't really need all that stuff..." like you should take it off or give it to them for nothing.


That's what I told the guy. If you don't need the racks, take the stuff off, sell it on Craigslist, and you have your trailer for $1500.

Never heard back.

My guys are using the trailer today anyways while the 16' gets new mesh on.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Scharber in Rogers got back to me on that $48,000 John Deere with the flail mower yesterday.

The bid was due on Monday. Only took them 2 weeks.


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1991505 said:


> Scharber in Rogers got back to me on that $48,000 John Deere with the flail mower yesterday.
> 
> The bid was due on Monday. Only took them 2 weeks.


that better come with bubble wrap... which model are you looking at


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

albhb3;1991506 said:


> that better come with bubble wrap... which model are you looking at


It was a 6420 with Diamond flail mowers. 4300 hours. A very specialized machine that I would have thought as soon as someone seen they had some interest, you'd be all over trying to move it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Now trailer guy said he's going to go buy new one Monday morning if he can't find one this weekend.

I said no problem, this one is here for $1700. I can't find a trailer like this one, even without the side ramp, racks,e track for $2300 new.

Maybe a PJ where you take the sides off to make the side ramp? That would be. As annoying as hell.

This is basically the trailer new, without trimmer racks.
http://www.absolutetrailer.com/2014-gatormade-new-utility-trailer-mn-i1282532


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.absolutetrailer.com/2014-gatormade-new-utility-trailer-mn-i1282532


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1991508 said:


> Now trailer guy said he's going to go buy new one Monday morning if he can't find one this weekend.
> 
> I said no problem, this one is here for $1700. I can't find a trailer like this one, even without the side ramp, racks,e track for $2300 new.
> 
> Maybe a PJ where you take the sides off to make the side ramp? That would be. As annoying as hell.
> 
> This is basically the trailer new, without trimmer racks.
> http://www.absolutetrailer.com/2014-gatormade-new-utility-trailer-mn-i1282532


so 2300+tax racks hes over 3000 IF he was smart he would buy yours. People are idiots


----------



## Doughboy12

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1991462 said:


> He's lieing to you. Not happening. Best I've gotten with my 06's and 07's with tunes has been 23.2 on the hwy as for city is so different but probably 14-16 and mine are 6spds 01-05's were 5spds. Best I ever got stock was 20.9


This.....but off the computer. I have never hand calculated. Maybe some day, if I ever care to know.


----------



## albhb3

Doughboy12;1991515 said:


> This.....but off the computer. I have never hand calculated. Maybe some day, if I ever care to know.


I only get about 16 combined city/highway in the 6.0 now yanking around a dump trailer today I don't wanna know


----------



## Doughboy12

albhb3;1991518 said:


> I only get about 16 combined city/highway in the 6.0 now yanking around a dump trailer today I don't wanna know


Coming back from Austin one time I got 36 and change for about 50 miles.

Drafting a big truck.....


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1991479 said:


> Late start for you! We gave you a wake up call this morning.


Did I miss a call. Pager was dead


----------



## CityGuy

Got the car seat, stoller, swing thing and mattresses. Now I'm ready as I can be.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1991522 said:


> Did I miss a call. Pager was dead


They accidentally paged you guys then canceled you guys for our call at like quarter to 5


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1991525 said:


> They accidentally paged you guys then canceled you guys for our call at like quarter to 5


Because M and W are so close in the alphebet. Moron dispatchers.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1991526 said:


> Because M and W are so close in the alphebet. Moron dispatchers.


In there world they are


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1991507 said:


> It was a 6420 with Diamond flail mowers. 4300 hours. A very specialized machine that I would have thought as soon as someone seen they had some interest, you'd be all over trying to move it.


Last fall there was a 6000 series with less than 100 hours sold for 20-30k at my local deere dealers auction


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Feels like the last 2 years with rain in the forcast for nearly every day


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1991508 said:


> Now trailer guy said he's going to go buy new one Monday morning if he can't find one this weekend.
> 
> I said no problem, this one is here for $1700. I can't find a trailer like this one, even without the side ramp, racks,e track for $2300 new.
> 
> Maybe a PJ where you take the sides off to make the side ramp? That would be. As annoying as hell.
> 
> This is basically the trailer new, without trimmer racks.
> http://www.absolutetrailer.com/2014-gatormade-new-utility-trailer-mn-i1282532


The removavle sides on my pj are sweet i dont use it much though. I supose it would get anoying if used daily. I didnt want to pay the extra for the drop gate on the side


----------



## Doughboy12

Remember, it's an early 6:00 mnwild game vs. DET at XcelEnergyCtr tonight.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1991537 said:


> Remember, it's an early 6:00 mnwild game vs. DET at XcelEnergyCtr tonight.


Zucker playing yet?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1991535 said:


> The removavle sides on my pj are sweet i dont use it much though. I supose it would get anoying if used daily. I didnt want to pay the extra for the drop gate on the side


What did you pay for your PJ?


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;1991539 said:


> Zucker playing yet?


I don't think it's official but it sounds like he's a NO-GO for tonight.


----------



## CityGuy

Time to brakes in the wifes car. Yeah.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BTW, my trailer has EZ Lube hubs, if that makes the deal for someone.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;1991546 said:


> Time to brakes in the wifes car. Yeah.


Car-X. $200. Can hardly buy the parts for that.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1991546 said:


> Time to brakes in the wifes car. Yeah.


over rated!!


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1991551 said:


> Car-X. $200. Can hardly buy the parts for that.


I think you read it wrong...Im wondering what they bought then again if it is brakes and there drums id gladly pay that


----------



## Green Grass

albhb3;1991553 said:


> I think you read it wrong...Im wondering what they bought then again if it is brakes and there drums id gladly pay that


Her car would be disk so not a big deal.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

albhb3;1991553 said:


> I think you read it wrong...Im wondering what they bought then again if it is brakes and there drums id gladly pay that


It's what I've paid.


----------



## albhb3

Green Grass;1991554 said:


> Her car would be disk so not a big deal.


ahhh easy then Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Now my trailer guy emailed saying the trailer is too skinny for 60" mowers and Vacs. I emailed back saying we run our Exmark 60s and Kubotas with vacs all the time.

I know he can't find a new trailer like this for $2300.


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1991557 said:


> Now my trailer guy emailed saying the trailer is too skinny for 60" mowers and Vacs. I emailed back saying we run our Exmark 60s and Kubotas with vacs all the time.
> 
> I know he can't find a new trailer like this for $2300.


I think you should bump him to 1900 just because he seems annoying


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1991557 said:


> Now my trailer guy emailed saying the trailer is too skinny for 60" mowers and Vacs. I emailed back saying we run our Exmark 60s and Kubotas with vacs all the time.
> 
> I know he can't find a new trailer like this for $2300.


Has he even seen it in person? Tell him to come take a look and you will drive a mower on it so he can see it works. After he sees it he will pay the 1700.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1991557 said:


> Now my trailer guy emailed saying the trailer is too skinny for 60" mowers and Vacs. I emailed back saying we run our Exmark 60s and Kubotas with vacs all the time.
> 
> I know he can't find a new trailer like this for $2300.


I would just ignore him.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1991541 said:


> What did you pay for your PJ?


I think $2600 right around there. 83"x 18'

My 60" with the ultra vac fits just fine too.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1991551 said:


> Car-X. $200. Can hardly buy the parts for that.


And done. Gotten way to good at doing brakes.


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;1991553 said:


> I think you read it wrong...Im wondering what they bought then again if it is brakes and there drums id gladly pay that


Disc all around.


----------



## CityGuy

Snowblower running with stabil and seafoam. Putting it away for the season.


----------



## CityGuy

Working on putting valves back in scba tanks while it's nice out. And cleaning up the garage.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1991539 said:


> Zucker playing yet?


No....
Erik Haula and Nate Prosser in for the Wild tonight, Ryan Carter and Jordan Leopold sit. Suter is fine to play, coach Mike Yeo said.


----------



## Doughboy12

albhb3;1991558 said:


> I think you should bump him to 1900 just because he seems annoying


Hahahahahaha. This......for sure now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I suppose I should read my ads before I post them. -%&$-#+#


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1991573 said:


> I suppose I should read my ads before I post them. -%&$-#+#


What was messed up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1991574 said:


> What was messed up.


It said it was 72" inside the rail. Not 82".


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1991557 said:


> Now my trailer guy emailed saying the trailer is too skinny for 60" mowers and Vacs. I emailed back saying we run our Exmark 60s and Kubotas with vacs all the time.
> 
> I know he can't find a new trailer like this for $2300.


i am about to buy this!! sell the damn thing already,sheesh

have you had your small Kubota on it? my deere is about the same size.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;1991570 said:


> Working on putting valves back in scba tanks while it's nice out. *And cleaning up the garage*.


Just finished that. so far today I have.......
installed the battery's in the toy hauler
fixed the tongue jack on the toy hauler
strip cleaned the garage, having a Easter BBQ and egg hunt here tomorrow
cleaned all the leaves and crap out of the yard
cleaned all the dog crap out of the kennel
fixed my landscaping ware I hit it with the plow

Now just waiting for a guy to show up and buy the trailer, go to dinner then set up 7 bicycles I bought for all my nieces and nephews...........


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1991577 said:


> i am about to buy this!! sell the damn thing already,sheesh
> 
> have you had your small Kubota on it? my deere is about the same size.


If his sells, buy mine........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

is anyone interested in buying my vantages? 52" decks. one has around 460 hours. the other has just over 200. if someone wants to look I will hold them for a few days. priced new ones today. they are around 9k and 7700 or so with fleet. wanting 5500 each or 10k for both. the higher hour machine has a mulch kit


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;1991578 said:


> Just finished that. so far today I have.......
> installed the battery's in the toy hauler
> fixed the tongue jack on the toy hauler
> strip cleaned the garage, having a Easter BBQ and egg hunt here tomorrow
> cleaned all the leaves and crap out of the yard
> cleaned all the dog crap out of the kennel
> fixed my landscaping ware I hit it with the plow
> 
> Now just waiting for a guy to show up and buy the trailer, go to dinner then set up 7 bicycles I bought for all my nieces and nephews...........


What time should the kids and I be there for the egg hunt and BBQ?


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;1991582 said:


> What time should the kids and I be there for the egg hunt and BBQ?


starts at 2:30, let me know if you need the address, the more the merrier ........


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1991578 said:


> Just finished that. so far today I have.......
> installed the battery's in the toy hauler
> fixed the tongue jack on the toy hauler
> strip cleaned the garage, having a Easter BBQ and egg hunt here tomorrow
> cleaned all the leaves and crap out of the yard
> cleaned all the dog crap out of the kennel
> fixed my landscaping ware I hit it with the plow
> 
> Now just waiting for a guy to show up and buy the trailer, go to dinner then set up 7 bicycles I bought for all my nieces and nephews...........


Sounds like same amount of fun I'm having.


----------



## qualitycut

Is it normal for the furnace area to smell slightly like gas. Very faint smell.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1991585 said:


> is it normal for the furnace area to smell slightly like gas. Very faint smell.


no it's not normal.......


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1991585 said:


> Is it normal for the furnace area to smell slightly like gas. Very faint smell.


NO!!! is it running?


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1991585 said:


> Is it normal for the furnace area to smell slightly like gas. Very faint smell.


take a bottle of soapy water and spray around the gas line connection


----------



## CityGuy

Beds put together and made. File cabinet moved, new computer dest put together. Air tanks put together, garage clean, tools put away, snowblower winterized and put in shed. Productive day so far.


Now onto move computer and put baby swing and toy box together. Then watch the wild and relax tonight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1991585 said:


> Is it normal for the furnace area to smell slightly like gas. Very faint smell.


Is your water heater right there? Might be from that.

When we had XCel out last winter when the alarm was going off, he said when the water heater kicks on, there's be just a little burst of gas.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1991577 said:


> i am about to buy this!! sell the damn thing already,sheesh
> 
> have you had your small Kubota on it? my deere is about the same size.


We haul my small Kubota on the 16' with a plow and large weight box on it with no problems. There would be no problem on this trailer, probably less with the lack of the 2' high mesh. This 18' has never seen salt.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1991587 said:


> NO!!! is it running?


I hardly could smell it the gf says she can. I turned the gas off for a bit. Then started the furnace shut it off and now she cant smell it.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1991590 said:


> Is your water heater right there? Might be from that.
> 
> When we had XCel out last winter when the alarm was going off, he said when the water heater kicks on, there's be just a little burst of gas.


That was my thinking as well. It is right there.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1991592 said:


> I hardly could smell it the gf says she can. I turned the gas off for a bit. Then started the furnace shut it off and now she cant smell it.


If it only did it once the furnace may have tried to light and did not so it purged a little gas and lit again.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1991594 said:


> If it only did it once the furnace may have tried to light and did not so it purged a little gas and lit again.


wasnt cold enough for the furnace to kick in. Did it manually


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Go get a gas / CO detector and put it in the utility room if you don't already have one.


Aaaannnndddddd....this is two things recently the gf has complained about....aaaaannnnddddd it sounds like you're sounding concerned about it. 

Does this mean there's a Plowsite get together at a wedding reception soon???


I'm sure we can all crash it like Owen and Vince.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1991596 said:


> Go get a gas / CO detector and put it in the utility room if you don't already have one.
> 
> 
> Aaaannnndddddd....this is two things recently the gf has complained about....aaaaannnnddddd it sounds like you're sounding concerned about it.
> 
> Does this mean there's a Plowsite get together at a wedding reception soon???
> 
> I'm sure we can all crash it like Owen and Vince.


This and That!!!

keep checking it to see if you can get the smell again.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1991591 said:


> We haul my small Kubota on the 16' with a plow and large weight box on it with no problems. There would be no problem on this trailer, probably less with the lack of the 2' high mesh. This 18' has never seen salt.


ok, any idea what a 2003 20' with an extended rear ramp, no side ramps, 10k axles be worth? it needs work. the deck boards need to be removed and the cross beams need to be cut out and replaced. about 330 worth of material. it has a 2 year old rear ramp built by a welding shop. it will haul as is, but not for long. I am not afraid to run my deere 3320 on it though


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1991600 said:


> ok, any idea what a 2003 20' with an extended rear ramp, no side ramps, 10k axles be worth? it needs work. the deck boards need to be removed and the cross beams need to be cut out and replaced. about 330 worth of material. it has a 2 year old rear ramp built by a welding shop. it will haul as is, but not for long. I am not afraid to run my deere 3320 on it though


as much as Lawnmwrs trailer. I would say $1500 depending on the condition of the steel.


----------



## qualitycut

Funny, just running to ace to get a new one. Not sure how old the one is.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1991601 said:


> as much as Lawnmwrs trailer. I would say $1500 depending on the condition of the steel.


You think so?? I suppose with the 10k axles. I was going to say $1,000 for a quick sell. But to bust out the cross members too?

You're getting into the integrity of the trailer now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1991603 said:


> Funny, just running to ace to get a new one. Not sure how old the one is.


Detector?? Or GF?? And here I thought things were sounding better.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1991601 said:


> as much as Lawnmwrs trailer. I would say $1500 depending on the condition of the steel.


most of side railing is in good condition. the main frame of the trailer is good. its just the supports for the boards or cross beams


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1991605 said:


> Detector?? Or GF?? And here I thought things were sounding better.


O stop it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1991600 said:


> ok, any idea what a 2003 20' with an extended rear ramp, no side ramps, 10k axles be worth? it needs work. the deck boards need to be removed and the cross beams need to be cut out and replaced. about 330 worth of material. it has a 2 year old rear ramp built by a welding shop. it will haul as is, but not for long. I am not afraid to run my deere 3320 on it though


You could put it on a 7k trailer too. Worried about weight?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1991604 said:


> You think so?? I suppose with the 10k axles. I was going to say $1,000 for a quick sell. But to bust out the cross members too?
> 
> You're getting into the integrity of the trailer now.


I was thinking 500-750. buy yours for 1600 and sell mine and hope to get 600 for mine. 1000 for your trailer. I could repair mine for 350 or so not including my labor


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1991604 said:


> You think so?? I suppose with the 10k axles. I was going to say $1,000 for a quick sell. But to bust out the cross members too?
> 
> You're getting into the integrity of the trailer now.


The 10K axles bring it up. If it needs cross members then maybe $1300


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1991608 said:


> You could put it on a 7k trailer too. Worried about weight?


more so the ramps. mine has very heavy duty ramps with a big solid pin for the hinge. I bet it would hold a big skid if it were wide enough


----------



## qualitycut

Expensive to get the co2 gas combo.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1991611 said:


> more so the ramps. mine has very heavy duty ramps with a big solid pin for the hinge. I bet it would hold a big skid if it were wide enough


I have ran a 5k pound machine over my ramp worked fine. I think you would be good on anything


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1991605 said:


> Detector?? Or GF?? And here I thought things were sounding better.


I wonder what isle GF are at ACE and what the return policy is.


----------



## djagusch

jimslawnsnow;1991609 said:


> I was thinking 500-750. buy yours for 1600 and sell mine and hope to get 600 for mine. 1000 for your trailer. I could repair mine for 350 or so not including my labor


Well then quit thinking and take a drive to buy it. If you want to drive a extra 30 mins you can check out my shop I bought last fall. I'll buy dinner/lunch if you come visit.


----------



## Green Grass

djagusch;1991615 said:


> Well then quit thinking and take a drive to buy it. If you want to drive a extra 30 mins you can check out my shop I bought last fall. I'll buy dinner/lunch if you come visit.


If your buying steak dinner I will come look at your shop. I will bring city/county guy with me. We can probably pick up CB and Polaris on the way.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

djagusch;1991615 said:


> Well then quit thinking and take a drive to buy it. If you want to drive a extra 30 mins you can check out my shop I bought last fall. I'll buy dinner/lunch if you come visit.


how can I say no to that then?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1991609 said:


> I was thinking 500-750. buy yours for 1600 and sell mine and hope to get 600 for mine. 1000 for your trailer. I could repair mine for 350 or so not including my labor


You have a loader on the 3320


----------



## djagusch

Green Grass;1991617 said:


> If your buying steak dinner I will come look at your shop. I will bring city/county guy with me. We can probably pick up CB and Polaris on the way.


Anybody that knows me, I'm too cheap to buy a steak dinner! Haven't seen jim for a good 6 years I would say.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1991614 said:


> I wonder what isle GF are at ACE and what the return policy is.


Same as the caulk


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1991621 said:


> Same as the caulk


Oh geez.........


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

So we know there IS a difference between the dump trailers from Lano and the place in WI. Has anyone gotten a price from the place in WI for the same trailer Lano has? If so what was the price dif?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1991619 said:


> You have a loader on the 3320


I have a loader, broom, front and rear blowers, tiller, bush hog and rear blade for it. also has a loaded cab


----------



## jimslawnsnow

djagusch;1991620 said:


> Anybody that knows me, I'm too cheap to buy a steak dinner! Haven't seen jim for a good 6 years I would say.


has it been that long? probably has, now that I think about it


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1991617 said:


> If your buying steak dinner I will come look at your shop. I will bring city/county guy with me. We can probably pick up CB and Polaris on the way.


Sounds like a good plan to me!


----------



## Green Grass

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1991623 said:


> So we know there IS a difference between the dump trailers from Lano and the place in WI. Has anyone gotten a price from the place in WI for the same trailer Lano has? If so what was the price dif?


Funny you should say that I stopped at JRK today so I walked over to Lano and looked at the dump trailers they have. I noticed that the tongue jack is heavier duty and Lano still has only 2014 Model trailers. Other wise the pump had the same numbers. I would be curious when they get a 2015 trailer if they are the same trailer as WI. Because load trail changed the trailer for 2015 that is why the battery box is lower.


----------



## Camden

Green Grass;1991617 said:


> If your buying steak dinner I will come look at your shop. I will bring city/county guy with me. We can probably pick up CB and Polaris on the way.


If there's any room left, I'll go too.

Ribeye, medium please Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1991624 said:


> I have a loader, broom, front and rear blowers, tiller, bush hog and rear blade for it. also has a loaded cab


How much can the loadee lift? Been kicking around the idea of a smaller tractor or mt52 for smaller jobs. Like the idea of compact tractor for moving rock around without tearing up the turf. Buddy just bought one but its a little bigger than the size you have i think 4000 series.

Edit 3720


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1991627 said:


> Funny you should say that I stopped at JRK today so I walked over to Lano and looked at the dump trailers they have. I noticed that the tongue jack is heavier duty and Lano still has only 2014 Model trailers. Other wise the pump had the same numbers. I would be curious when they get a 2015 trailer if they are the same trailer as WI. Because load trail changed the trailer for 2015 that is why the battery box is lower.


How much heavier duty is the jack? Just curious for people leaving a skid in there when unhooking.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1991629 said:


> How much can the loadee lift? Been kicking around the idea of a smaller tractor or mt52 for smaller jobs. Like the idea of compact tractor for moving rock around without tearing up the turf. Buddy just bought one but its a little bigger than the size you have i think 4000 series.
> 
> Edit 3720


Look at a Kubota 3540 too.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1991630 said:


> How much heavier duty is the jack? Just curious for people leaving a skid in there when unhooking.


Lano had the big spring assist drop leg on there's like normal skid trailers do.

I'm getting one put on mine this spring


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1991630 said:


> How much heavier duty is the jack? Just curious for people leaving a skid in there when unhooking.


10K instead of the 7K standard.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1991629 said:


> How much can the loadee lift? Been kicking around the idea of a smaller tractor or mt52 for smaller jobs. Like the idea of compact tractor for moving rock around without tearing up the turf. Buddy just bought one but its a little bigger than the size you have i think 4000 series.


not sure. I had a 2320 I traded off for it. with a pallet and weight on the back. that one I could lift 600 pounds around 4-5 feet. I haven't used the loader on this one yet. was hoping for 1000 pounds. mine I think is 32 or 33 HP. it the smaller of the 3000 series at that time. they are now more HP with r numbers


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1991622 said:


> Oh geez.........


For ten years I worked at an Ace Hardware starting when I was 14. You should see how the women blush and act funny when they would ask me for caulk. Some tried really hard to get the L in there. CALLLLLLLK. My other favorite was making the stud sensors beep when they asked for those. Let me show you how this works. :laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1991632 said:


> Lano had the big spring assist drop leg on there's like normal skid trailers do.
> 
> I'm getting one put on mine this spring


Getting it put on what?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1991636 said:


> For ten years I worked at an Ace Hardware starting when I was 14. You should see how the women blush and act funny when they would ask me for caulk. Some tried really hard to get the L in there. CALLLLLLLK. My other favorite was making the stud sensors beep when they asked for those. Let me show you how this works. :laughing:


Is that how you met your wife?


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;1991633 said:


> 10K instead of the 7K standard.


For a $1000 plus in savings I can live with the 7k jack. That was the only difference I could find. I didnt go to wi yet but from my research sounds like volume of trailers sold is the major difference. and the jack


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1991639 said:


> For a $1000 plus in savings I can live with the 7k jack. That was the only difference I could find. I didnt go to wi yet but from my research sounds like volume of trailers sold is the major difference. and the jack


Yea im just curious how it would hold up with leaving weight in there all the time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1991638 said:


> Is that how you met your wife?


Showing her his cauLk?


----------



## Doughboy12

Here we go. No Miko tonight.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1991617 said:


> If your buying steak dinner I will come look at your shop. I will bring city/county guy with me. We can probably pick up CB and Polaris on the way.


Heck yeah!


----------



## CityGuy

Wild time. Lets go.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1991639 said:


> For a $1000 plus in savings I can live with the 7k jack. That was the only difference I could find. I didnt go to wi yet but from my research sounds like volume of trailers sold is the major difference. and the jack


There has to be more. They don't make that much money on those trailers to begin with so I highly doubt he is peddling the same trailer for that much less. They both may be great trailers but there has to be something more to it. I still bet the steel thickness on all components is different or less overall support features like crossmembers, frame rails etc. Someone could rebuke my claim by telling me the empty weight of each trailer. If they are virtually the same they at a minimum are using similar amounts of steel.

Actually now I'm curious. How much do the two "identical" trailers weigh empty?


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1991639 said:


> For a $1000 plus in savings I can live with the 7k jack. That was the only difference I could find. I didnt go to wi yet but from my research sounds like volume of trailers sold is the major difference. and the jack


You don't want to spend a $1000 for a $130 jack.


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;1991642 said:


> Here we go. No Miko tonight.


If I remember right wasn't it you the one that said you wont watch them till they sit koivu?


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1991623 said:


> So we know there IS a difference between the dump trailers from Lano and the place in WI. Has anyone gotten a price from the place in WI for the same trailer Lano has? If so what was the price dif?


Wait, what? I thought we came to the conclusion they were the same? The whole I beam/C channel thing was Low Pro vs Regular... not WI vs Lano?


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1991637 said:


> Getting it put on what?


My dump trailer


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1991641 said:


> Showing her his cauLk?


I let her sit on the paint shaker too.


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1991648 said:


> Wait, what? I thought we came to the conclusion they were the same? The whole I beam/C channel thing was Low Pro vs Regular... not WI vs Lano?


This was the conclusion I thought to. other than the jack. I thought Jim from lacrosse told green the same thing they just work off volume


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1991647 said:


> If I remember right wasn't it you the one that said you wont watch them till they sit koivu?


I believe you are correct. And I asked what he thought about him after he scored.

Nice SAVE.........


----------



## Ranger620

Wow that was close


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1991645 said:


> There has to be more. They don't make that much money on those trailers to begin with so I highly doubt he is peddling the same trailer for that much less. They both may be great trailers but there has to be something more to it. I still bet the steel thickness on all components is different or less overall support features like crossmembers, frame rails etc. Someone could rebuke my claim by telling me the empty weight of each trailer. If they are virtually the same they at a minimum are using similar amounts of steel.
> 
> Actually now I'm curious. How much do the two "identical" trailers weigh empty?


Load trail only makes the one trailer a DT14 - Tandem Axle Dump 14,000 Lb w/6" Channel Frame

from there you can do upgrades.

Tire Upgrades Might be different didn't look at Lano

Couplers

Doors & Ramps (dumps)

Jacks (they are Different)

Lights

D-Rings

Mud Flaps

Hydraulics
They both have the upgrade to scissor hoist. 

Extensions

Solar Panel Charger

Wireless Remote Control

Rear Support Jacks

Spare Tires

Spare Tire Mount


----------



## Ranger620

Are you serious 2 break aways in less than 2 min


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1991614 said:


> I wonder what isle GF are at ACE and what the return policy is.


Never a cheap return.


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;1991617 said:


> If your buying steak dinner I will come look at your shop. I will bring city/county guy with me. We can probably pick up CB and Polaris on the way.


Pick me, pick me.......


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1991617 said:


> If your buying steak dinner I will come look at your shop. I will bring city/county guy with me. We can probably pick up CB and Polaris on the way.


Mmmmm I like steak.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1991651 said:


> This was the conclusion I thought to. other than the jack. I thought Jim from lacrosse told green the same thing they just work off volume


That is one of the oldest tricks in the book for a salesman. "Why are you so cheap?" "We do make it up on volume". If they are the same why not sell for $500 less. Still enough to make the run to Lacrosse but $500 more on every sale. Something to think about.

****NOTE: In some cases the volume argument is factual.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1991650 said:


> I let her sit on the paint shaker too.


Hmmmm... I might have a new nickname for "it".


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;1991647 said:


> If I remember right wasn't it you the one that said you wont watch them till they sit koivu?


I said as long as he is on the top line. They took him off of it shortly after that.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1991659 said:


> That is one of the oldest tricks in the book for a salesman. "Why are you so cheap?" "We do make it up on volume". If they are the same why not sell for $500 less. Still enough to make the run to Lacrosse but $500 more on every sale. Something to think about.
> 
> ****NOTE: In some cases the volume argument is factual.


The place in WI easily had 300 trailers sitting there.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1991645 said:


> There has to be more. They don't make that much money on those trailers to begin with so I highly doubt he is peddling the same trailer for that much less. They both may be great trailers but there has to be something more to it. I still bet the steel thickness on all components is different or less overall support features like crossmembers, frame rails etc. Someone could rebuke my claim by telling me the empty weight of each trailer. If they are virtually the same they at a minimum are using similar amounts of steel.
> 
> Actually now I'm curious. How much do the two "identical" trailers weigh empty?


Im looking into it. Wi has the 16 ft like i have for 7250.00 has smaller jack and thats all i can tell. By the pictures.

The site doesnt give any specs on the trailer.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1991636 said:


> For ten years I worked at an Ace Hardware starting when I was 14. You should see how the women blush and act funny when they would ask me for caulk. Some tried really hard to get the L in there. CALLLLLLLK. My other favorite was making the stud sensors beep when they asked for those. Let me show you how this works. :laughing:


:Laughing: Nice!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;1991656 said:


> Never a cheap return.


Instead of getting 1/2 back after restocking fees, you actually have to pay 1/2 MORE.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1991654 said:


> Load trail only makes the one trailer a DT14 - Tandem Axle Dump 14,000 Lb w/6" Channel Frame
> 
> from there you can do upgrades.
> 
> Tire Upgrades Might be different didn't look at Lano
> 
> Couplers
> 
> Doors & Ramps (dumps)
> 
> Jacks (they are Different)
> 
> Lights
> 
> D-Rings
> 
> Mud Flaps
> 
> Hydraulics
> They both have the upgrade to scissor hoist.
> 
> Extensions
> 
> Solar Panel Charger
> 
> Wireless Remote Control
> 
> Rear Support Jacks
> 
> Spare Tires
> 
> Spare Tire Mount


What about the STEEL? What gauge are the sides? What about axles? I'm sure this was talked about. There are a million axles available. Dexter makes a million options themselves. Some of the axle and brake components can add up quick. payup


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1991652 said:


> I believe you are correct. And I asked what he thought about him after he scored.
> 
> Nice SAVE.........


I don't remember this part. And one goal on a -23....lmao


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1991654 said:


> Load trail only makes the one trailer a DT14 - Tandem Axle Dump 14,000 Lb w/6" Channel Frame
> 
> from there you can do upgrades.
> 
> Tire Upgrades Might be different didn't look at Lano
> 
> Couplers
> 
> Doors & Ramps (dumps)
> 
> Jacks (they are Different)
> 
> Lights
> 
> D-Rings
> 
> Mud Flaps
> 
> Hydraulics
> They both have the upgrade to scissor hoist.
> 
> Extensions
> 
> Solar Panel Charger
> 
> Wireless Remote Control
> 
> Rear Support Jacks
> 
> Spare Tires
> 
> Spare Tire Mount


You missed axles on there.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1991647 said:


> If I remember right wasn't it you the one that said you wont watch them till they sit koivu?


This........


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;1991655 said:


> Are you serious 2 break aways in less than 2 min


On the power play no less....


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1991664 said:


> :laughing: Nice!


Fixed it for you......for real.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1991666 said:


> What about the STEEL? What gauge are the sides? What about axles? I'm sure this was talked about. There are a million axles available. Dexter makes a million options as well. Some of the axle and brake components can add up quick. payup


All of the 14' trailers have 7K axles 
Can pick if Drum or not and torsion or drop spring 

Flooring:	10 Ga. Smooth Plate
Can't change the thickness

Side Rails:	10 Ga. 24" High Sides
Can't change the thickness.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1991669 said:


> This........


Wrong...........


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal.............


----------



## Ranger620

What a goal thats the way to work


----------



## CityGuy

Goal.........


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1991672 said:


> All of the 14' trailers have 7K axles
> Can pick if Drum or not and torsion or drop spring
> 
> Flooring:	10 Ga. Smooth Plate
> Can't change the thickness
> 
> Side Rails:	10 Ga. 24" High Sides
> Can't change the thickness.


The axle capacity doesn't tell us what I'm talking about. Like I said there are a million different axles available in all price ranges. I can shave off a grand real quick by changing a couple components on any trailer.

****This is starting to sound like I'm knocking these trailers. I'm not at all. Just noting that there are potential differences.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1991672 said:


> All of the 14' trailers have 7K axles
> Can pick if Drum or not and torsion or drop spring
> 
> Flooring:	10 Ga. Smooth Plate
> Can't change the thickness
> 
> Side Rails:	10 Ga. 24" High Sides
> Can't change the thickness.


They have 9 axle options.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1991679 said:


> They have 9 axle options.


I wonder how that affects the price.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1991678 said:


> The axle capacity doesn't tell us what I'm talking about. Like I said there are a million different axles available in all price ranges. I can shave off a grand real quick by changing a couple components on any trailer.
> 
> ****This is starting to sound like I'm knocking these trailers. I'm not at all. Just noting that there are potential differences.


Please Explain the axles it has Dexter 7k axles I get the drum VS disc and the Torsion VS Drop axle But wouldn't a 7k axle still be a 7k axle??


----------



## albhb3

did any actually pick up the phone call and ask....I doubt it


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1991679 said:


> They have 9 axle options.


Standard
2-7,000 Lb Drop Cambered Dexter Spring 2 Elec Brake

Options
EDB 2 -7,000 Lb Dexter Axles Drop(2 Elec Brake)Forward Adjusting
HD2 2 - 7,000 Lb Dexter Spring Drop Axles (2 Hyd Drum Brakes)
ET2 2 - 7,000 Lb Dexter Torsion Axles (LEVEL)(2 Elec Brakes)
HT2 2 - 7,000 Lb Dexter Tors Axles (LEVEL)(2 Hyd Drum Brakes)
ETB 2 - 7000 Lb Dexter Tors Axles(LEVEL)(2 Elec)forward adjusting

These are the only 6 I see for the 14' standard.


----------



## albhb3

Green Grass;1991681 said:


> Please Explain the axles it has Dexter 7k axles I get the drum VS disc and the Torsion VS Drop axle But wouldn't a 7k axle still be a 7k axle??


well I don't know where you get your math from but mine says it is


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1991683 said:


> Standard
> 2-7,000 Lb Drop Cambered Dexter Spring 2 Elec Brake
> 
> Options
> EDB 2 -7,000 Lb Dexter Axles Drop(2 Elec Brake)Forward Adjusting
> HD2 2 - 7,000 Lb Dexter Spring Drop Axles (2 Hyd Drum Brakes)
> ET2 2 - 7,000 Lb Dexter Torsion Axles (LEVEL)(2 Elec Brakes)
> HT2 2 - 7,000 Lb Dexter Tors Axles (LEVEL)(2 Hyd Drum Brakes)
> ETB 2 - 7000 Lb Dexter Tors Axles(LEVEL)(2 Elec)forward adjusting
> 
> These are the only 6 I see for the 14' standard.


O i was looking at the 16 ft. Still 6


----------



## qualitycut

Im suprised how many more options the low pro has for the stuff.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1991685 said:


> O i was looking at the 16 ft. Still 6


jeeze get with the program!!!


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1991685 said:


> O i was looking at the 16 ft. Still 6


But again they are the same size axle so how much different can they be?


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;1991688 said:


> But again they are the same size axle so how much different can they be?


I see hydraulic brake and electric brake not sure what that does how about do both axles have brakes, I always thought only one axle had brakes


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1991688 said:


> But again they are the same size axle so how much different can they be?


 there is alot more to it than just the actual axle. Torsion vs spring, 2 brake options


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1991690 said:


> there is alot more to it than just the actual axle. Torsion vs spring, 2 brake options


They all look to have 2 brake option. I like spring over Torsion.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1991691 said:


> They all look to have 2 brake option. I like spring over Torsion.


For all i know you could have the same thing as lano, just pointing out there are other options they could have gone with


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1991688 said:


> But again they are the same size axle so how much different can they be?


Sorry for the delay. I had to reload on pizza.

Weight capacity yes they are virtually the same but different braking components, hubs, bearings, everything has an effect on price. I was merely pointing out the possible difference. I'm not sure what either trailer has at the compared price but that would be a starting point for comparison. They may both have the identical model of axle and related components. I don't know.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1991693 said:


> For all i know you could have the same thing as lano, just pointing out there are other options they could have gone with


I understand that but they are all 7K axles just different preferences.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1991695 said:


> I understand that but they are all 7K axles just different preferences.


Im trying to say what sss said above


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1991671 said:


> Fixed it for you......for real.


Damn phone.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1991694 said:


> Sorry for the delay. I had to reload on pizza.
> 
> Weight capacity yes they are virtually the same but different braking components, hubs, bearings, everything has an effect on price. I was merely pointing out the possible difference. I'm not sure what either trailer has at the compared price but that would be a starting point for comparison. They may both have the identical model of axle and related components. I don't know.


So could both have 7K dexter axles and it would be possible to have different bearings or hubs? I have always looked at axle size and spring VS torsion but never thought about hubs or bearings being different.


----------



## CityGuy

Alright who's coming over to put this baby swing together for me so I can sit back and have a cold one?


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1991699 said:


> Alright who's coming over to put this baby swing together for me so I can sit back and have a cold one?


I would make it a challenge, see how many beers it takes. Then when someone asks how long it took you can just say 3 beers.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1991699 said:


> Alright who's coming over to put this baby swing together for me so I can sit back and have a cold one?


Do you think my daughter could figure it out?


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1991700 said:


> I would make it a challenge, see how many beers it takes. Then when someone asks how long it took you can just say 3 beers.


Ohhhh I like that idea.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1991701 said:


> Do you think my daughter could figure it out?


Probably. I may need to get the welder out yet for it.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1991702 said:


> Ohhhh I like that idea.


We make a great 3 beer chicken up north.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1991704 said:


> We make a great 3 beer chicken up north.


or a 3 beer frozen pizza


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1991698 said:


> So could both have 7K dexter axles and it would be possible to have different bearings or hubs? I have always looked at axle size and spring VS torsion but never thought about hubs or bearings being different.


Yes, you can get a similar axle with heavier brakes and other components. With 6 options I'm guessing some of this is in there somewhere. Dexter makes good stuff across the board so absolutely nothing to worry about. Again I'm just noting that there can be small differences that add up to $1000. None of it may matter until 10 years down the road.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1991705 said:


> or a 3 beer frozen pizza


It took me 4 beers to flood the rink last winter a few times.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS You havent sent me an e-mail with that info have you??


----------



## CityGuy

5-3. Here we go boys.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1991709 said:


> SSS You havent sent me an e-mail with that info have you??


No, It on my to do list though. I just made a post it note to remind me.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1991707 said:


> Yes, you can get a similar axle with heavier brakes and other components. With 6 options I'm guessing some of this is in there somewhere. Dexter makes good stuff across the board so absolutely nothing to worry about. Again I'm just noting that there can be small differences that add up to $1000. None of it may matter until 10 years down the road.


I am not worried about the trailer I purchased just never thought that the bearings could be different and didn't think about brake size.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1991711 said:


> No, It on my to do list though. I just made a post it note to remind me.


But the kids are now drawing on the note.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1991711 said:


> No, It on my to do list though. I just made a post it note to remind me.


Thanks. Did you do a drive by the other day since you were in the area?


----------



## Greenery

Green Grass;1991712 said:


> I am not worried about the trailer I purchased just never thought that the bearings could be different and didn't think about brake size.


My experience has been that the bearing size is directly related to the axle size. The brakes on the other hand could be different, standard or heavy duty for example.

Did that guy ever give you a call?


----------



## Ranger620

Greenery;1991715 said:


> My experience has been that the bearing size is directly related to the axle size. The brakes on the other hand could be different, standard or heavy duty for example.
> 
> Did that guy ever give you a call?


Bearing size yes but grease-able and non grease-able and quality maybe or cool hubs


----------



## Green Grass

Greenery;1991715 said:


> My experience has been that the bearing size is directly related to the axle size. The brakes on the other hand could be different, standard or heavy duty for example.
> 
> Did that guy ever give you a call?


Negative ghost rider.


----------



## Greenery

Ranger620;1991716 said:


> Bearing size yes but grease-able and non grease-able and quality maybe or cool hubs


Good point.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1991714 said:


> Thanks. Did you do a drive by the other day since you were in the area?


No, and now I finally made the connection to the post the other day. I think I can see everything I need from a satellite picture + I will be back over there Monday. I've measured about 85 parking lots in the past two weeks so I forget things sometimes. I will have it to you Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Ranger620

Greenery;1991718 said:


> Good point.


I like the cool hubs I have on my boat trailer. Not sure they do them on trailers like dump and equipment trailers.


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1991721 said:


> I like the cool hubs I have on my boat trailer. Not sure they do them on trailers like dump and equipment trailers.


are those the oil bath one's?


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1991720 said:


> No, and now I finally made the connection to the post the other day. I think I can see everything I need from a satellite picture + I will be back over there Monday. I've measured about 85 parking lots in the past two weeks so I forget things sometimes. I will have it to you Monday or Tuesday.


Thanks. Then I can put everything together and get it over to him. Plus I have to go buy a dump trailer to get everything out of thereThumbs Up


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;1991724 said:


> are those the oil bath one's?


Yes oil bath is correct. Only problem I have with the boat is the seals leak and you get water in there. They say its no big deal but as soon as I see it getting milky I change the fluid.


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1991726 said:


> Yes oil bath is correct. Only problem I have with the boat is the seals leak and you get water in there. They say its no big deal but as soon as I see it getting milky I change the fluid.


Those would be nice to have!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1991713 said:


> But the kids are now drawing on the note.


That is very possible. I had a whole bunch of notes and fancy drawings for a large project once and they ended up with marker all over them. It was at the "Scribble" Stage of one of the kids.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1991727 said:


> Those would be nice to have!!


That's a $1000 upgrade. Lano has them on their trailers.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1991729 said:


> That's a $1000 upgrade. Lano has them on their trailers.


Sun of a time to go trade it in. :laughing:


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;1991730 said:


> Sun of a time to go trade it in. :laughing:


My offer for 5k still stands:laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Oh and before I forget.......Real men have Dump TRUCKS.


----------



## SSS Inc.

_*Goallllllll*_


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1991734 said:


> Oh and before I forget.......Real men have Dump TRUCKS.


I'm good with that. I have 3. You didnt specify size


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1991734 said:


> Oh and before I forget.......Real men have Dump TRUCKS.


Do tonka ones count? Lol


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1991734 said:


> Oh and before I forget.......Real men have Dump TRUCKS.




good thing I have a couple!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1991739 said:


> good thing I have a couple!


Wish they still made them that way. Now there just cheap plastic.

I'm really glad I kept all my metal ones. I got the grader and dozer too I think


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1991740 said:


> Wish they still made them that way. Now there just cheap plastic.
> 
> I'm really glad I kept all my metal ones. I got the grader and dozer too I think


They might be worth some payup


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1991740 said:


> Wish they still made them that way. Now there just cheap plastic.
> 
> I'm really glad I kept all my metal ones. I got the grader and dozer too I think


Me too. My grader survived being left in the woods for me to hit last summer with the vantage. Was hoping to give it to my kids. Not sure what happened to my dump truck


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1991740 said:


> Wish they still made them that way. Now there just cheap plastic.
> 
> I'm really glad I kept all my metal ones. I got the grader and dozer too I think


My kids play with them all.


----------



## Ranger620

Why are the wild convinced the dump and chase works


----------



## qualitycut

Having dinner and i had to beg them to put one of the tvs on the wild game. Stupid basketball


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1991747 said:


> Having dinner and i had to beg them to put one of the tvs on the wild game. Stupid basketball


but the badgers are winning and x2 on the metal Tonka trucks got one as well like that


----------



## albhb3

Ranger620;1991746 said:


> Why are the wild convinced the dump and chase works


I think we've all done the dump and chase at some point in our lives


----------



## Ranger620

I do not like our odds in the shoot out


----------



## albhb3

also watching this in an instant show funny the peterbilt in the show is for sale just north of cannon falls on 52 some reason it says there out of iowa


----------



## cbservicesllc

Nooooooooooo!


----------



## albhb3

dumpster fire!


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;1991749 said:


> but the badgers are winning and x2 on the metal Tonka trucks got one as well like that


Tied game now. I'm torn. I can't root for Wisconsin for many reasons. I don't like kentucky and would love to spoil their undefeated season. What to do.


----------



## Ranger620

albhb3;1991757 said:


> dumpster fire!


Not sure if they are supose to or I was getting the bs factor but talking to drivers when they pick them up, In transit if a dumpster starts on fire they want them to dump the load in the middle of the street. Same with garbage trucks


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1991758 said:


> Tied game now. I'm torn. I can't root for Wisconsin for many reasons. I don't like kentucky and would love to spoil their undefeated season. What to do.


I vote spoil the season. Simply based on I've never been to Kentucky and don't have any plans to head down to hillbilly country.


----------



## albhb3

Ranger620;1991759 said:


> Not sure if they are supose to or I was getting the bs factor but talking to drivers when they pick them up, In transit if a dumpster starts on fire they want them to dump the load in the middle of the street. Same with garbage trucks


Im pretty sure most want you to drop the box and save the truck if possible


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;1991758 said:


> Tied game now. I'm torn. I can't root for Wisconsin for many reasons. I don't like kentucky and would love to spoil their undefeated season. What to do.


you could be a short term closet badger fan and then root for duke but that's probably an entire different problem


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1991759 said:


> Not sure if they are supose to or I was getting the bs factor but talking to drivers when they pick them up, In transit if a dumpster starts on fire they want them to dump the load in the middle of the street. Same with garbage trucks


Every garbage truck fire I've been to they dump the load in the street


----------



## albhb3

Drakeslayer;1991760 said:


> I vote spoil the season. Simply based on I've never been to Kentucky and don't have any plans to head down to hillbilly country.


then don't go to Missouri a junk yard in front of every house


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1991734 said:


> Oh and before I forget.......Real men have Dump TRUCKS.


This..................


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1991764 said:


> Every garbage truck fire I've been to they dump the load in the street


We try to not light our garbage trucks on fire.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1991767 said:


> This..................


Ummmmm do you have 1?


----------



## albhb3

this cant be right....
http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/ctd/4963527796.html


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1991740 said:


> Wish they still made them that way. Now there just cheap plastic.
> 
> I'm really glad I kept all my metal ones. I got the grader and dozer too I think


This...........me too.


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;1991760 said:


> I vote spoil the season. Simply based on I've never been to Kentucky and don't have any plans to head down to hillbilly country.


Well............racist. :laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1991759 said:


> Not sure if they are supose to or I was getting the bs factor but talking to drivers when they pick them up, In transit if a dumpster starts on fire they want them to dump the load in the middle of the street. Same with garbage trucks


This is true.


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1991764 said:


> Every garbage truck fire I've been to they dump the load in the street


Guess I wasnt getting the bs then. I spose save the truck and no fuel and oil for the fire to get out of hand


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1991768 said:


> We try to not light our garbage trucks on fire.


Here too.


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;1991770 said:


> this cant be right....
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/ctd/4963527796.html


Way over priced imo.


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;1991778 said:


> Way over priced imo.


gotta be a misprint other wise im selling payup


----------



## Ranger620

albhb3;1991779 said:


> gotta be a misprint other wise im selling payup


Me too. And I was hoping to get 12 out of my 05 with 210,000 on it in reality more like 8


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My trailer guy is up to $1600 and admits I'm giving the trailer away at $1700.

He said his birthday is in August, isn't that worth something? I said yes, a trailer that's half the price of new and free trimmer racks.


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1991786 said:


> My trailer guy is up to $1600 and admits I'm giving the trailer away at $1700.
> 
> He said his birthday is in August, isn't that worth something? I said yes, a trailer that's half the price of new and free trimmer racks.


I still say 1900 gotta bill him for consultation at this point besides he lost any leverage he had when admitting that


----------



## Drakeslayer

Why are Wisconsin guys wearing tights for a BB game?


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1991769 said:


> Ummmmm do you have 1?


Technically yes. It is assigned to me.


----------



## albhb3

Drakeslayer;1991788 said:


> Why are Wisconsin guys wearing tights for a BB game?


I find it attractive yea baby!

:laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

Putting together a baby swing is a 4 beer job.


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;1991791 said:


> Putting together a baby swing is a 4 beer job.


wth did you buy ours was 20 min.


----------



## CityGuy

Next up, toy box.


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;1991792 said:


> wth did you buy ours was 20 min.


Graco Duetconnect swing bouncer

Was watching the game too so that may not have helped.


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1991747 said:


> Having dinner and i had to beg them to put one of the tvs on the wild game. Stupid basketball


I ran into the same thing.
35 tv's on basketball 1 had the wild on.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1991786 said:


> My trailer guy is up to $1600 and admits I'm giving the trailer away at $1700.
> 
> He said his birthday is in August, isn't that worth something? I said yes, a trailer that's half the price of new and free trimmer racks.


Now I no I'm bad but geez if he truly will pay 1600 whats another 100 bucks. Tell him your trading it in and they'll give you 1700.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1991769 said:


> Ummmmm do you have 1?


Yes he does I paid for part of it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

albhb3;1991770 said:


> this cant be right....
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/ctd/4963527796.html


Apparently the 6.0 is the best? Hahaha


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1991786 said:


> My trailer guy is up to $1600 and admits I'm giving the trailer away at $1700.
> 
> He said his birthday is in August, isn't that worth something? I said yes, a trailer that's half the price of new and free trimmer racks.


This guy is irritating me and i haven't had to even council him.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1991801 said:


> Apparently the 6.0 is the best? Hahaha


Think they mean best 6.0 as in not 03-04 when it was worse. Lol


----------



## SSS Inc.

I've made up my mind. Lets go Kentucky!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1991804 said:


> I've made up my mind. Lets go Kentucky!


I wish i could watch because everyone will be talking about it but i just cant.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;1991799 said:


> Now I no I'm bad but geez if he truly will pay 1600 whats another 100 bucks. Tell him your trading it in and they'll give you 1700.


Or maybe I'll just buy it monday


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1991793 said:


> Next up, toy box.


You're on a roll!. Keep up the good work.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1991786 said:


> My trailer guy is up to $1600 and admits I'm giving the trailer away at $1700.
> 
> He said his birthday is in August, isn't that worth something? I said yes, a trailer that's half the price of new and free trimmer racks.


I got my black/orange enclosed sold today, and with luck my 97 Harley as well shortly.....payuppayuppayuppayup


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1991805 said:


> I wish i could watch because everyone will be talking about it but i just cant.


Its a tight game. You might want to tune in for the last two minutes.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1991807 said:


> You're on a roll!. Keep up the good work.


He is going to get drunk and hurt himself.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1991804 said:


> I've made up my mind. Lets go Kentucky!


Damn you.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;1991808 said:


> I got my black/orange enclosed sold today, and with luck my 97 Harley as well shortly.....payuppayuppayup


It sounds like you need to make a trip over to Shakopee and buy another truck.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Some of these rules are dumb. Basket after the buzzer. Screw that.


----------



## albhb3

bunch of haters you guys are I see where your lines are drawn:crying:


----------



## qualitycut

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/fod/4877405215.html

Cheaper yet


----------



## SSS Inc.

Man....this game is a joke on the calls. This will be your story tomorrow.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;1991796 said:


> Graco Duetconnect swing bouncer
> 
> Was watching the game too so that may not have helped.


Wait till tou gwt to this point......


$600.00 worth the bikes.....and i dont have children, all for my nieces and nephews. Thank god some are old enough i dont half to do them all........


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1991810 said:


> He is going to get drunk and hurt himself.


Well that's always a possibility.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1991818 said:


> Wait till tou gwt to this point......
> 
> 
> $600.00 worth the bikes.....and i dont have children, all for my nieces and nephews. Thank god some are old enough i dont half to do them all........


Oh I just can't wait. :laughing:


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1991813 said:


> It sounds like you need to make a trip over to Shakopee and buy another truck.


we need to talk about the flatbed 4x4 with the plow...... I want it, but need to wait a few months to build the cash after the last week. about 9 grand between 2 trailer:crying:..... but both were to good to pass up


----------



## albhb3

Lets go!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Trailer guy is coming out tomorrow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;1991823 said:


> Lets go!!!!!!!!!!!


Go Duke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Too bad your team needed points that shouldn't have counted.


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1991824 said:


> Trailer guy is coming out tomorrow.


you do know hes gonna try to jew you right:laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1991809 said:


> Its a tight game. You might want to tune in for the last two minutes.


Those 2 will take 15 with all the fouls


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1991824 said:


> Trailer guy is coming out tomorrow.


good job........payuppayuppayup


----------



## albhb3

Its ova!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1991827 said:


> Those 2 will take 15 with all the fouls


True. I like hockey soooooooo much more.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1991824 said:


> Trailer guy is coming out tomorrow.


Wow couldn't hold ot till Monday for jim. 

Jk jimbo


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;1991825 said:


> Go Duke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Too bad your team needed points that shouldn't have counted.


SOUR GRAPES


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1991824 said:


> Trailer guy is coming out tomorrow.


Till his wife reminds him it is Easter.


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1991824 said:


> Trailer guy is coming out tomorrow.


can you make a video of this transaction its gonna be good


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1991833 said:


> Till his wife reminds him it is Easter.


Or lwnmwrs wife says no to that.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1991824 said:


> Trailer guy is coming out tomorrow.


I'll show up 20 min after he gets there with 1700 cash to see if we can push him a little faster


----------



## qualitycut

maybe hes jewish. No easter.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1991839 said:


> maybe hes jewish. No easter.


you would be surprised how many people don't do anything on Easter or xmas eve.......


----------



## qualitycut

So looking on cl that place in wi is pretty vauge in description of the trailer vs the others.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1991841 said:


> So looking on cl that place in wi is pretty vauge in description of the trailer vs the others.


Yeah they are. I have a question for you on your trailer. How is the battery held in place?


----------



## qualitycut

Ok i think i may have figured it out. The other cheaper 1 i found only has 1 electric brake, not sure if that actually means 1.


----------



## SSS Inc.

According to facebook the State Fair starts in 145 days. Man the days fly by.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1991845 said:


> Ok i think i may have figured it out. The other cheaper 1 i found only has 1 electric brake, not sure if that actually means 1.


That sounds like the big wheel I had as a kid. It was the He-man version with a brake for one wheel. You could do sweet spins with it.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1991844 said:


> Yeah they are. I have a question for you on your trailer. How is the battery held in place?


im not sure but on the website it shows a bungee, my last trailer was also.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1991848 said:


> That sounds like the big wheel I had as a kid. It was the He-man version with a brake for one wheel. You could do sweet spins with it.


well would it mean only 1 axle has breaks instead of both?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1991849 said:


> im not sure but on the website it shows a bungee, my last trailer was also.


Ok. I thought that seemed chinsy. But apparently its standard practice. It seems like the thing a guy would do when the thing that was supposed to do it broke.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1991850 said:


> well would it mean only 1 axle has breaks instead of both?


I would assume so. That's a big difference in my book. With a fully loaded traler of any size I want as many brakes as possible.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I thought you needed by law brakes on both axles in Minnesota


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1991852 said:


> I would assume so. That's a big difference in my book. With a fully loaded traler of any size I want as many brakes as possible.


If thats the case would make sense why lano would have 2 breaks. Green will have to climb under and look tomorrow.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1991853 said:


> I thought you needed by law brakes on both axles in Minnesota


Not sure but the dealer is in wi


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

albhb3;1991826 said:


> you do know hes gonna try to jew you right:laughing:


Nope, he's admitted it's a good deal.

If he wants to come out, just to turn around without 17 $100 bills in his pocket, that's up to him.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1991855 said:


> Not sure but the dealer is in wi


Things are weird over there. Next time you cross the border take a look at all the dump trucks and their lack of mud flaps.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

A Load Trail went past me the other day, a brand new one.

That thing sits HIGH!!

My Felling, there's alot of times my jack drags the frame work is that low. It must be like quality's Lo-pro.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We don't do much tomorrow. Kids go over to the neighbor's to Easter egg hunt about 10. We have dinner at my parent's about 2. (a whole 100' away).

Other than that, I gotta work on getting a bunch of my logs cut up. My splitter guy has 12 pallets split so far, and we haven't even hardly gotten into the pile of logs to cut and split, that was just what has been sitting in a cut, but not split pile for 2 years.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I might look at these this summer. A company is trying to start out here in MN.

http://www.altoz.com/products/xc/

It might be nice to have a mower designed here in MN, for MN, that isn't red.

They have a 2 speed transmission. 0-12, then 12-19 mph.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1991860 said:


> I might look at these this summer. A company is trying to start out here in MN.
> 
> http://www.altoz.com/products/xc/
> 
> It might be nice to have a mower designed here in MN, for MN, that isn't red.
> 
> They have a 2 speed transmission. 0-12, then 12-19 mph.


I seen them on cl the other day

Looks sweet too


----------



## qualitycut

Possibly 2 inches of rain Wednesday through Saturday. Cafe


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1991863 said:


> Possibly 2 inches of rain Wednesday through Saturday. Cafe


I'm glad we are sweeping underground parking garages all week. Couldn't have planned it better myself.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1991824 said:


> Trailer guy is coming out tomorrow.


If he shows up with less, just point him toward the nearest ATM...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1991865 said:


> If he shows up with less, just point him toward the nearest ATM...


Trust me, no one leaves with this trailer for less than $1700. We have a new KwikTrip that Polaris enjoys shopping in. Zero fee ATM.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1991863 said:


> Possibly 2 inches of rain Wednesday through Saturday. Cafe


Where was this weather 2 months ago.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

37° clear breezy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## unit28

Someone's going to get snow accm....fcst attm 1.4


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1991860 said:


> I might look at these this summer. A company is trying to start out here in MN.
> 
> http://www.altoz.com/products/xc/
> 
> It might be nice to have a mower designed here in MN, for MN, that isn't red.
> 
> They have a 2 speed transmission. 0-12, then 12-19 mph.


dude has them 2mi north of me on hwy 65

dealer support will consist of over the phone assistance, please hold
and to service their product locally.......not going to happen


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1991887 said:


> Someone's going to get snow accm....fcst attm 1.4


Bring it!...


----------



## CityGuy

32-° mostly cloudy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1991889 said:


> dude has them 2mi north of me on hwy 65
> 
> dealer support will consist of over the phone assistance, please hold
> and to service their product locally.......not going to happen


My dad stopped by there the other day.

And yeah, that dealer assistance deal.... But.... If someone gets in on the ground floor and is willing to work, can you build a solid relationship?

Maybe I need to become a dealer and sell to all the Plowsite guys?


----------



## CityGuy

He cb, rummer has it their was an incident at a fire last night?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Where did all this fog come from? Full sun until about 15 minutes ago


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Any interest on here about my vantages before craigslist?


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1991899 said:


> My dad stopped by there the other day.
> 
> And yeah, that dealer assistance deal.... But.... If someone gets in on the ground floor and is willing to work, can you build a solid relationship?
> 
> Maybe I need to become a dealer and sell to all the Plowsite guys?


Their top end models are 15k. Nothing on them increases production.


----------



## CityGuy

So Target says they won't be open on thanksgiving so employees can be with family, then they are but, your closed on Easter? A religious holiday? WTH?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;1991911 said:


> So Target says they won't be open on thanksgiving so employees can be with family, then they are but, your closed on Easter? A religious holiday? WTH?


Because there's more money made on thanksgiving with the black friday....err I mean black Thursday Christmas rush.... speaking of that, I waiting for it to get bumped to Halloween night


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1991911 said:


> So Target says they won't be open on thanksgiving so employees can be with family, then they are but, your closed on Easter? A religious holiday? WTH?


Why doesn't it make sense they are closed on a religious holiday?


----------



## Ranger620

If I just herd it right a fire fighter fell thru a roof last night in maple grove. CB you ok??


----------



## qualitycut

My percentages went up for every day this week.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1991914 said:


> If I just herd it right a fire fighter fell thru a roof last night in maple grove. CB you ok??


Floor. Everyone is ok.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1991906 said:


> Their top end models are 15k. Nothing on them increases production.


Other than the 19 mph would be nice for travel time between parks instead of trailering. Could have a guy dropped off locally and just drive from site to site.

That's faster than my tractor runs, and I drive that around rather than trailer it.

Plus the $15k is retail. Looking around it's closer to $13,500 - $14 for a 72" / 37 hp DFI Kawi.

Which isn't much more than any other high horsepower, 72" mower.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1991920 said:


> Other than the 19 mph would be nice for travel time between parks instead of trailering. Could have a guy dropped off locally and just drive from site to site.
> 
> That's faster than my tractor runs, and I drive that around rather than trailer it.
> 
> Plus the $15k is retail. Looking around it's closer to $13,500 - $14 for a 72" / 37 hp DFI Kawi.
> 
> Which isn't much more than any other high horsepower, 72" mower.


And they look bad a $$


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Trailer guy just emailed. Wanted to come out today.

I had to email him back. Got a guy coming up from Rochester area (not Jim), already said he'd give me $1700, I said $1800, but come up and we can talk. 

He's on his way.

Told trailer guy I will let him know after noon.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1991921 said:


> And they look bad a $$


I'm nervous about the front caster arms.

When Ferris first came out back in 2002, we bought 2. We kept breaking the caster arms. Finally Ferris redesigned them and sent us the new ones.

They also redesigned the deck and we had a new one of those put under a mower. By that time, we had started switching to Kubota ZD28s.

I'd also like to know what the front caster wheels do on blacktop when going 19 mph. Do you get the death wobble like other mowers? Or do they run straight.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1991922 said:


> Trailer guy just emailed. Wanted to come out today.
> 
> I had to email him back. Got a guy coming up from Rochester area (not Jim), already said he'd give me $1700, I said $1800, but come up and we can talk.
> 
> He's on his way.
> 
> Told trailer guy I will let him know after noon.


Really? I probably would have come up and bought it tomorrow. Guess I should have not been so slow when it was 1600


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1991923 said:


> I'm nervous about the front caster arms.
> 
> When Ferris first came out back in 2002, we bought 2. We kept breaking the caster arms. Finally Ferris redesigned them and sent us the new ones.
> 
> They also redesigned the deck and we had a new one of those put under a mower. By that time, we had started switching to Kubota ZD28s.
> 
> I'd also like to know what the front caster wheels do on blacktop when going 19 mph. Do you get the death wobble like other mowers? Or do they run straight.


Not sure if you get on lawnsite alot, but guys were complaining about the blowout of those altoz mowers


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1991924 said:


> Really? I probably would have come up and bought it tomorrow. Guess I should have not been so slow when it was 1600


You think?? You can buy my 16'. It'll haul your JD around just fine.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1991925 said:


> Not sure if you get on lawnsite alot, but guys were complaining about the blowout of those altoz mowers


Yeah, I've been reading those posts, posted on a couple to hopefully get some feed back from guys that ran them last year, the full year.

Sounds like retrodog did some of his own adjusting to the baffles and eliminated most of it, but I would have to see it to believe it.

They have baggers for them now, and other options a lot of the old posts were looking for, so it'd be interesting. Like I said, I would be interested in the high speed for travel time in between properties. And yes, I know SCAG has a mower that does the same from an established company.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1991923 said:


> I'm nervous about the front caster arms.
> 
> When Ferris first came out back in 2002, we bought 2. We kept breaking the caster arms. Finally Ferris redesigned them and sent us the new ones.
> 
> They also redesigned the deck and we had a new one of those put under a mower. By that time, we had started switching to Kubota ZD28s.
> 
> I'd also like to know what the front caster wheels do on blacktop when going 19 mph. Do you get the death wobble like other mowers? Or do they run straight.


Have you noticed the deck lift system? Just tubed pipe and threaded rods with short chains. Got to say that might get bent up pretty quick.

Retrodog on ls is a dealer. They came down and did a bunch of updates in the lot on in stock stuff. Guessing lots of updates for the first 5 years of them being out.

Could be a great mower but I'll pass on being a tester.

Mower looks great and is different I will give it that.


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;1991916 said:


> Floor. Everyone is ok.


That's good to hear.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1991920 said:


> Other than the 19 mph would be nice for travel time between parks instead of trailering. Could have a guy dropped off locally and just drive from site to site.
> 
> That's faster than my tractor runs, and I drive that around rather than trailer it.
> 
> Plus the $15k is retail. Looking around it's closer to $13,500 - $14 for a 72" / 37 hp DFI Kawi.
> 
> Which isn't much more than any other high horsepower, 72" mower.


I'd be concerned about parts/availability and what's the resale going to be on one?


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1991901 said:


> He cb, rummer has it their was an incident at a fire last night?


This morning? We had a Mayday.... couple guys rode a floor into the basement... Only one transported with minor injuries


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

djagusch;1991928 said:


> Have you noticed the deck lift system? No chains are hanging the deck. Just tubed pipe and threaded rods. Got to say that might get bent up pretty quick. Add the extra deck weight bouncing stiff with the frame.
> 
> Retrodog on ls is a dealer. They came down and did a bunch of updates in the lot on in stock stuff. Guessing lots of updates for the first 5 years of them being out.
> 
> Could be a great mower but I'll pass on being a tester.
> 
> Mower looks great and is different I will give it that.


Who knows they could be the best thing out there but who's going to take the chance unless they got a greatly reduced price


----------



## Green Grass

My trailer has brakes on all 4 wheels


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1991926 said:


> You think?? You can buy my 16'. It'll haul your JD around just fine.


it will be too short with loader and bush hog. had about 2-3 feet on the 20'. i'll just fix my old one, unless the other guy doesn't want your 18'


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1991903 said:


> Any interest on here about my vantages before craigslist?


Possibly...... Can you hold them till the end of May? I have a few other things to look at first. :laughing:


----------



## banonea

The biker gang is ready to go.........


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;1991936 said:


> The biker gang is ready to go.........


I call the pink one!


----------



## Greenery

jimslawnsnow;1991903 said:


> Any interest on here about my vantages before craigslist?


Hours, size, price?


----------



## NorthernProServ

Happy Easter !!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1991930 said:


> I'd be concerned about parts/availability and what's the resale going to be on one?


All of that too.....


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1991937 said:


> I call the pink one!


I knew you were a little diffrent.


----------



## CityGuy

41° mostly cloudy and breezy


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Greenery;1991939 said:


> Hours, size, price?


listed it yesterday on here. i'll post it again for whoever missed it. the one with the mulch kit has just under 500, the one without has just over 200. both are 52 decks. was thinking 5500 each or 10k for both?


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1991931 said:


> This morning? We had a Mayday.... couple guys rode a floor into the basement... Only one transported with minor injuries


Good to hear.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1991941 said:


> All of that too.....


I would imagine it's got to be tough to bring a new mower to the market unless it's discounted heavily.

When I saw their ad on CL with a low price and a pic of a nice looking mower I was interested enough to check out their site. When I saw what they really sell for I immediately clicked on the x and will probably never look again.


----------



## Ranger620

banonea;1991936 said:


> The biker gang is ready to go.........


They are lucky to have a uncle like you


----------



## Greenery

Ranger620;1991947 said:


> They are lucky to have a uncle like you


That's what I was thinking, pretty cool uncle. Can I be your nephew for a day? I prefer a green one with an engine.


----------



## banonea

Greenery;1991948 said:


> That's what I was thinking, pretty cool uncle. Can I be your nephew for a day? I prefer a green one with an engine.


I have a green one with a engine for sale.........

1997 former electra glide ultra classic/ now street glide


----------



## Greenery

jimslawnsnow;1991944 said:


> listed it yesterday on here. i'll post it again for whoever missed it. the one with the mulch kit has just under 500, the one without has just over 200. both are 52 decks. was thinking 5500 each or 10k for both?


What don't you like about them to be selling them so soon?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Greenery;1991946 said:


> I would imagine it's got to be tough to bring a new mower to the market unless it's discounted heavily.
> 
> When I saw their ad on CL with a low price and a pic of a nice looking mower I was interested enough to check out their site. When I saw what they really sell for I immediately clicked on the x and will probably never look again.


Kind of like the Ginggong or whatever they're called loaders.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Greenery;1991953 said:


> What don't you like about them to be selling them so soon?


nothing. trying to get in on 12 points deal through exmark


----------



## jimslawnsnow

has anyone on here seen this video about vantage bagger being developed?


----------



## CityGuy

Closet rack installed, car seat out and ready to go in a vehicle, toy box completed. Just have to put chicken wire on furnace intake and discharge and then take 5. 

Oh and smoke a chicken for dinner.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

THAT guy renews my confidence in Craigslist buyers.

$1800, no questions asked, cash money, 20 minutes for the whole deal.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1991959 said:


> THAT guy renews my confidence in Craigslist buyers.
> 
> $1800, no questions asked, cash money, 20 minutes for the whole deal.


He drove a long ways so I was guessing he would buy it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

As far as the Altoz, they have addressed some issues the first year.

They have some stuff I like, like an adjustable timer on the machine for maintenance.

They have some stuff I don't like, like the blowout on the front, but that's been addressed with new baffles.

For the $12-15k price tag, like I said, if I could have a guy dropped off in town, give him a little setup and forego a truck/trailer combo, that factors into the price of the mower.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1991959 said:


> THAT guy renews my confidence in Craigslist buyers.
> 
> $1800, no questions asked, cash money, 20 minutes for the whole deal.


good deal.... 1 down, many to go


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1991963 said:


> good deal.... 1 down, many to go


Just one more. At least for trailers. Although this guy said he'll buy my woodsplitter when I'm done. I was trying to load up the trailer.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1991964 said:


> Just one more. At least for trailers. Although this guy said he'll buy my woodsplitter when I'm done. I was trying to load up the trailer.


Lol.........


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1991964 said:


> Just one more. At least for trailers. Although this guy said he'll buy my woodsplitter when I'm done. I was trying to load up the trailer.


Hurry up and get thy wood split before he changes his mind.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1991966 said:


> Hurry up and get thy wood split before he changes his mind.


It doesn't matter. Just like the trailers, if the splitter sells, the splitter sells. If not, I might get some wood hauled in and pay my guys to help split it.

Not a lot, just enough to cover the house payment in the winter, about 15-20 cords.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh, and previous trailer guy is now coming out to look at my 16' this afternoon.

Might be a good Easter.

If only one of them would pick up this Grandstand too.

Found a new deflector I had for it. That'll get put on tomorrow.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1991969 said:


> Oh, and previous trailer guy is now coming out to look at my 16' this afternoon.
> 
> Might be a good Easter.
> 
> If only one of them would pick up this Grandstand too.
> 
> Found a new deflector I had for it. That'll get put on tomorrow.


Yea i have had a bunch of emails on my truck and have a guy that wants to come today and look. Hopefully it sells.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

This is a weather blog. And the weather will soon be good for this.

Moving to TN soon. Got to let her go. :crying:

Anyone interested ?

Not my you tube. Employee took this grainy vid. But you get the idea.


----------



## qualitycut

MNPLOWCO;1991973 said:


> This is a weather blog. And the weather will soon be good for this.
> 
> Moving to TN soon. Got to let her go. :crying:
> 
> Anyone interested ?
> 
> Not my you tube. Employee took this grainy vid. But you get the idea.


I would say thats a good call. I wish i could.

Edit. You are moving right?


----------



## MNPLOWCO

qualitycut;1991974 said:


> I would say thats a good call. I wish i could.
> 
> Edit. You are moving right?


Yep. Wife goes first, I'm left back to sell House, Graduate last high schooler this
spring. Maybe stay through the season Lawn and snow unless the house sells fast.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1991970 said:


> Yea i have had a bunch of emails on my truck and have a guy that wants to come today and look. Hopefully it sells.


When I first saw this I thought selling your truck already (thinking the diesel) thought geez did the lettering even have time to stick. Lol


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

jimslawnsnow;1991957 said:


> has anyone on here seen this video about vantage bagger being developed?


So what happens when it's wet grass? Besides a wheelie


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1991957 said:


> has anyone on here seen this video about vantage bagger being developed?


Looks a lot like a piggybac vac...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1991978 said:


> Looks a lot like a piggybac vac...


hes suppose to make it tapered so it doesn't make the crap stick in there like the video. didn't those piggy backs run off a back pack blower?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1991979 said:


> hes suppose to make it tapered so it doesn't make the crap stick in there like the video. didn't those piggy backs run off a back pack blower?


Correct....


----------



## CityGuy

Somebody is nesting and I think I may die yet.


----------



## CityGuy

There are way to many steps in this house.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1991983 said:


> Somebody is nesting and I think I may die yet.


Just do every single thing she asks. It's like being a hostage don't do anything to get shot.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1991985 said:


> Just do every single thing she asks. It's like being a hostage don't do anything to get shot.


If someone falls over please come get me.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1991988 said:


> If someone falls over please come get me.


Should I have a deputy do a welfare check?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1991999 said:


> Should I have a deputy do a welfare check?


Might need that.


----------



## CityGuy

50° cloudy breezy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Some of us are in an Winter Weather Advisory for up to 3" of snow tonight.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1992004 said:


> Some of us are in an Winter Weather Advisory for up to 3" of snow tonight.


Speak for yourself!


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1992004 said:


> Some of us are in an Winter Weather Advisory for up to 3" of snow tonight.


Really?????


----------



## albhb3

Not a fan of the 10 day....or the new fords out for 2016 puke


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1992004 said:


> Some of us are in an Winter Weather Advisory for up to 3" of snow tonight.


Bring it. 20"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1992010 said:


> Bring it. 20"


This..................


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1992009 said:


> Not a fan of the 10 day....or the new fords out for 2016 puke


And where have you seen this? Not even released yet.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1992016 said:


> And where have you seen this? Not even released yet.


Only info I could find....


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1992017 said:


> Only info I could find....
> http://i62.tinypic.com/bezi1j.png[/
> 
> :D[/QUOTE]
> 
> That happens to them all


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1992016 said:


> And where have you seen this? Not even released yet.


Didn't think the 2016 was changing for the superduty only the f150. I could be wrong.


----------



## djagusch

Polarismalibu;1992018 said:


> That happens to them all


All being fords, I can believe that.


----------



## Polarismalibu

djagusch;1992020 said:


> All being fords, I can believe that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

polarismalibu;1992023 said:


>


. . . . . . . . .

Hmph


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1992004 said:


> Some of us are in an Winter Weather Advisory for up to 3" of snow tonight.


You missed "my" fcst post from this morning. ........


----------



## djagusch

Polarismalibu;1992023 said:


>


Most likely cause of fire? Rear ended broken down ford on side of the road.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1992026 said:


> You missed "my" fcst post from this morning. ........


I saw it. I just chose to go blind for one post.


----------



## Polarismalibu

djagusch;1992027 said:


> Most likely cause of fire? Rear ended broken down ford on side of the road.


I would rather get hit then burnt lol

Shouldn't you be getting ready to plow


----------



## Ranger620

Snow snow snow snow I wanna plow Ian says most will melt on contact:crying:


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1992023 said:


>


Lwnmwrman hit something?


----------



## djagusch

Polarismalibu;1992029 said:


> I would rather get hit then burnt lol
> 
> Shouldn't you be getting ready to plow


 Could have 4 trucks and a skid rolling within a hr.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1992028 said:


> I saw it. I just chose to go blind for one post.


Ill come run my kage at your schools if ya get snow!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1992035 said:


> Ill come run my kage at your schools if ya get snow!


Good, cause my stuff is put away.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1992037 said:


> Good, cause my stuff is put away.


All my trucks are still hooked up but one and it will only take 2 min to hook that one back up. I'm ready for snow for me or to help anyone. I wanna plow one more time.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1992004 said:


> Some of us are in an Winter Weather Advisory for up to 3" of snow tonight.


For what area


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1992040 said:


> For what area


Basically me, north to just south of Duluth, east to WI.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1992037 said:


> Good, cause my stuff is put away.


Holler and i will come running


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1992004 said:


> Some of us are in an Winter Weather Advisory for up to 3" of snow tonight.


Yeah wtf...?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1992037 said:


> Good, cause my stuff is put away.


I would just have to hook up the plow and load up. If you get snow let me know


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1992048 said:


> Yeah wtf...?


It's lawnmwr who else would get snow!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1992052 said:


> It's lawnmwr who else would get snow!


Djagusch? I wouldn't mind white grass most of this week.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1992054 said:


> Djagusch? I wouldn't mind white grass most of this week.


My cambridge stuff is the most likely to be white.

I would like white stuff to melt and resume clean ups with highs in the mid 40s and lows upper 20s. No growth, keep dust down, and no irrigation calls.

Speaking of irrigation I had one customer call last Wednesday insisting her irrigation be started by wednesday. All I told her was monday morning I will call and talk about it. I hope she has white stuff on the grass in the morning when I call. Can't stand some people's thought process. Close enough to freezing why chance it.


----------



## Bill1090

53*, cloudy, and breezy.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

djagusch;1992056 said:


> My cambridge stuff is the most likely to be white.
> 
> I would like white stuff to melt and resume clean ups with highs in the mid 40s and lows upper 20s. No growth, keep dust down, and no irrigation calls.
> 
> Speaking of irrigation I had one customer call last Wednesday insisting her irrigation be started by wednesday. All I told her was monday morning I will call and talk about it. I hope she has white stuff on the grass in the morning when I call. Can't stand some people's thought process. Close enough to freezing why chance it.


A sprinkler head got broken at a town home, the guy is all bent out of shape because he can't turn the sprinklers on. I doubt his company that does them will be there anytime soon. The guy I sub to isn't going to start til the 20th. If the weather is cold and crummy he's going to wait til may 1st. I remember in 13 when we had 18" in may, many had started sprinklers just before that. Stuff was broke all over. People left the systems on while it was snowing. Just plain nuts. And another thing that pisses me off with these people who start the systems early is they run and run in may and June then shut them off or slow them down in July and august, then they have brown ugly grass anyway


----------



## CityGuy

Well that was fun.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1992061 said:


> A sprinkler head got broken at a town home, the guy is all bent out of shape because he can't turn the sprinklers on. I doubt his company that does them will be there anytime soon. The guy I sub to isn't going to start til the 20th. If the weather is cold and crummy he's going to wait til may 1st. I remember in 13 when we had 18" in may, many had started sprinklers just before that. Stuff was broke all over. People left the systems on while it was snowing. Just plain nuts. And another thing that pisses me off with these people who start the systems early is they run and run in may and June then shut them off or slow them down in July and august, then they have brown ugly grass anyway


We have a chapter school we do. Same thing. They run the sprinklers full time in May/June, get the water bill then have us dial the water way back.

I try to get them to leave them off until the end of June, then turn them on. And use the money more wisely, but they are school people. They is smartz.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1992064 They run the sprinklers full time in May/June said:


> This is what you try and tell people but they don't listen. They are running the systems full tilt it's raining every three days and trugreen shows up every 3 weeks. So the first half of the season the grass is mid shin every week, then it stops raining, customer gets the water bill, and trugreen still sprays but it's just to keep the dust down the second half


----------



## SSS Inc.

Wow Jeremy! You really have NWS working hard for you. Nice work.


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;1992056 said:


> My cambridge stuff is the most likely to be white.
> 
> I would like white stuff to melt and resume clean ups with highs in the mid 40s and lows upper 20s. No growth, keep dust down, and no irrigation calls.
> 
> Speaking of irrigation I had one customer call last Wednesday insisting her irrigation be started by wednesday. All I told her was monday morning I will call and talk about it. I hope she has white stuff on the grass in the morning when I call. Can't stand some people's thought process. Close enough to freezing why chance it.


Ughhhh... Irrigation Customers...


----------



## +plowguy

SSS Inc.;1992072 said:


> Wow Jeremy! You really have NWS working hard for you. Nice work.


I can't believe anyone is really worried about snow sticking on the hard surfaces anymore.


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;1992062 said:


> Well that was fun.


At least it wasn't our fire.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1992072 said:


> Wow Jeremy! You really have NWS working hard for you. Nice work.


They must be bored tonight that was a heck of a response


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1992062 said:


> Well that was fun.


You on that Rockford fire?


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1992078 said:


> You on that Rockford fire?


It was Delano's area. We both mutual aided to it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

+plowguy;1992075 said:


> I can't believe anyone is really worried about snow sticking on the hard surfaces anymore.


Way up there it could be a different story. 2-3" turns into 4-5" all of a sudden and something might stick. I heard its a good 15º colder up norf.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1992079 said:


> It was Delano's area. We both mutual aided to it.


Pretty bad one??


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SSS Inc.;1992080 said:


> Way up there it could be a different story. 2-3" turns into 4-5" all of a sudden and something might stick. I heard its a good 15º colder up norf.


Up dar norf A


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1992072 said:


> Wow Jeremy! You really have NWS working hard for you. Nice work.


Yeah, I don't appreciate their response at ALL!!!

Now I'm wondering if I'm testing fate by having NOTHING ready.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1992081 said:


> Pretty bad one??


Saved half the house but it will be a total loss.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1992061 said:


> A sprinkler head got broken at a town home, the guy is all bent out of shape because he can't turn the sprinklers on. I doubt his company that does them will be there anytime soon. The guy I sub to isn't going to start til the 20th. If the weather is cold and crummy he's going to wait til may 1st. I remember in 13 when we had 18" in may, many had started sprinklers just before that. Stuff was broke all over. People left the systems on while it was snowing. Just plain nuts. And another thing that pisses me off with these people who start the systems early is they run and run in may and June then shut them off or slow them down in July and august, then they have brown ugly grass anyway


And this is the reason i wont touch irrigation in any way shape or form, not even the farm out to somebody else that way I do not have the responsibility


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

+plowguy;1992075 said:


> I can't believe anyone is really worried about snow sticking on the hard surfaces anymore.


Most people weren't 3 weeks ago until 2-3" turned into 7-8+".


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1992084 said:


> Yeah, I don't appreciate their response at ALL!!!
> 
> Now I'm wondering if I'm testing fate by having NOTHING ready.


I need a hour to get loaded and up there when you get dumped on. To lazy to get the truck plow out though


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1992080 said:


> Way up there it could be a different story. 2-3" turns into 4-5" all of a sudden and something might stick. I heard its a good 15º colder up norf.


Just got back from Forest Lake. 39°F.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1992089 said:


> Just got back from Forest Lake. 39°F.


I still have three trucks with plows on and the rest are only feet away from each other if you need a hand


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1992087 said:


> Most people weren't 3 weeks ago until 2-3" turned into 7-8+".


that's why we were prepped and ready when it hit us, we were far more prepared than about 70% of the other companies in Rochester


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1992084 said:


> Yeah, I don't appreciate their response at ALL!!!
> 
> Now I'm wondering if I'm testing fate by having NOTHING ready.


We got ya covered


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looking at the radar, NWS said the front is in place. Looks about 25 miles north of me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1992094 said:


> We got ya covered


Why do you think I didn't get anything ready???


----------



## Ranger620

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1992091 said:


> I still have three trucks with plows on and the rest are only feet away from each other if you need a hand


We should get enough guys we could do his big school lot in one push. Put it on youtube and make millionsThumbs Up


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1992087 said:


> Most people weren't 3 weeks ago until 2-3" turned into 7-8+".


I'm ready to go if you need me all I need is the word to move......


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1992097 said:


> We should get enough guys we could do his big school lot in one push. Put it on youtube and make millionsThumbs Up


I'm in!! Thumbs Up


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;1992097 said:


> We should get enough guys we could do his big school lot in one push. Put it on youtube and make millionsThumbs Up


that would be cool as hell to see, all the beacons flashing at the same time


----------



## banonea

when does it look like it's going to come in


----------



## qualitycut

So is it supposed to be raining in the morning tomorrow?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1992101 said:


> when does it look like it's going to come in


Between 2 am and 8 am.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1992103 said:


> Between 2 am and 8 am.


I will plan to be up and looking at plowsite by 230, unless you text me before to come running


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm not worried. NWS only has 1" on the hourly.


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;1992098 said:


> I'm ready to go if you need me all I need is the word to move......


My plows already on the truck.

Not because of snow, more like I had to move it to get the boat out and was too lazy to tale it off.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1992105 said:


> I'm not worried. NWS only has 1" on the hourly.


So you will get 8" and I'll get to play with the kage and eat leftovers all night. It's all good


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;1992106 said:


> My plows already on the truck.
> 
> Not because of snow, more like I had to move it to get the boat out and was too lazy to tale it off.


Nice. Mine is in the shed waiting to hook up. I wont put things away for the season till late april-mid may.....


----------



## qualitycut

It took 5-6 inches of snow for me to only get about 1.5 last time, I think you will be ok.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Ranger620;1992097 said:


> We should get enough guys we could do his big school lot in one push. Put it on youtube and make millionsThumbs Up


it would be fabulous to have 10 to 15 trucks in the school lot and they have a hundred and 50 feet of blade going windrowing


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1992097 said:


> We should get enough guys we could do his big school lot in one push. Put it on youtube and make millionsThumbs Up


I have a gopro we could make that happen


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'd hate to be the last truck pushing that windrow.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

lwnmwrman22;1992115 said:


> i'd hate to be the last truck pushing that windrow.


bano job...........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO;1992116 said:


> bano job...........


:laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like Hinckley is the target, per radar.


----------



## banonea

MNPLOWCO;1992116 said:


> bano job...........


Me and the big super sonic Ford got clean up.......


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1992119 said:


> Looks like Hinckley is the target, per radar.


But i have a 100 percent of rain starting at 9am

Going to more over you i think


----------



## Deershack

Heading to Cass Lake on Tue. Checking out some camping spots at Norway Beach and may try a little line wetting.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1992121 said:


> But i have a 100 percent of rain starting at 9am
> 
> Going to more over you i think


Ian showed the moisture coming from the south / west for tomorrow morning, rather than the north moisture sinking down to you.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1992125 said:


> Ian showed the moisture coming from the south / west for tomorrow morning, rather than the north moisture sinking down to you.


Still that snow line if happens will probably set up just north of metro


----------



## qualitycut

I went from mainly after 1 tomorrow afternoon to mainly before 10am


----------



## banonea

calling for rain every day but wed.....:realmad::realmad::realmad::realmad:


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1992127 said:


> I went from mainly after 1 tomorrow afternoon to mainly before 10am


I've got rain after 5 a.m. all the way through the day.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1992129 said:


> I've got rain after 5 a.m. all the way through the day.


I do to on hourly. Was planning on getting going on some landscaping tomorrow. I ho to vegas a week from Thursday.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1992131 said:


> I do to on hourly. Was planning on getting going on some landscaping tomorrow. I ho to vegas a week from Thursday.


Good luck, it sounds wet. How do you get away with going to vegas right when the season starts?


----------



## Polarismalibu

MNPLOWCO;1992116 said:


> bano job...........


I'll run the end with the MVP in scoop.


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;1992136 said:


> I'll run the end with the MVP in scoop.


we can run side by side with 1 wing on the ends in.... 20'scoopThumbs Up


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Ranger620;1992097 said:


> We should get enough guys we could do his big school lot in one push. Put it on youtube and make millionsThumbs Up


I'm in!!!!!!


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1992135 said:


> Good luck, it sounds wet. How do you get away with going to vegas right when the season starts?


His season already started. He had sod last week.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1992139 said:


> His season already started. He had sod last week.


That was actually a bunch of old stuff we hauled out of a place.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1992135 said:


> Good luck, it sounds wet. How do you get away with going to vegas right when the season starts?


Easy, take a couple days off. Whats the difference between then or a month from now. Thats why i scaled back on mowing, a lot easier to take a day off here and there. And why i work for myself so i can do things like that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Not sure who didn't think this Bieber roast wasn't funny.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1992144 said:


> Not sure who didn't think this Bieber roast wasn't funny.


I've seen them all and this one is in the top 3 for sure.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1992144 said:


> Not sure who didn't think this Bieber roast wasn't funny.


They had good jokes on Martha


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1992114 said:


> I have a gopro we could make that happen





NICHOLS LANDSCA;1992138 said:


> I'm in!!!!!!


Now I really hope he gets snow. Few of you guys have go pros now if sss would have bought that drone..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1969706 said:


> Here we go, getting our hopes up for another 1"-2" storm...


Not sure it's getting our hopes up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So far moisture is over Rush City.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1992155 said:


> So far moisture is over Rush City.


You won't get snow. Cambridge north


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Radar is getting closer. NWS says it's still 40 here.

All the better reason to stay up and get this tax stuff done.

Appointment is Tuesday at 4 pm.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1992157 said:


> Radar is getting closer. NWS says it's still 40 here.
> 
> All the better reason to stay up and get this tax stuff done.
> 
> Appointment is Tuesday at 4 pm.


I'm still waiting for my guy to call me back and tell me when to be there


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Screw it. I'm going to bed. I have all day tomorrow once the kids are gone to get this stuff done.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1992153 said:


> Not sure it's getting our hopes up.


When did I post this?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Sounds like sleet on the windows


----------



## SnowGuy73

41° breezy overcast.


----------



## CityGuy

36° cloudy and breezy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1992164 said:


> When did I post this?


 oh who knows. It happened to be at the top of one of the pages, I thought it would be a good quote.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Everything is soaked here.


----------



## CityGuy

36° cloudy light rain


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's snowing here.


----------



## CityGuy

Sven said flakes mixing in as close as Rogers.


----------



## CityGuy

Nothing but rain in Buffalo.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Raining again here.


----------



## CityGuy

Steady light rain.


----------



## TKLAWN

Too early for a rain day.


----------



## CityGuy

I have to go to St. Cloud tomorrow for plow simulator training. Like I need that?


----------



## Bill1090

37* and partly cloudy.


----------



## CityGuy

TKLAWN;1992186 said:


> Too early for a rain day.


Start drinking early.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1992186 said:


> Too early for a rain day.


It looks like a rain week!


----------



## CityGuy

Wild need a win tonight to make sure they're in the playoffs


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1992191 said:


> It looks like a rain week!


This............


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;1992192 said:


> Wild need a win tonight to make sure they're in the playoffs


Game time is 700pm.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Still snowing....


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1992198 said:


> Still snowing....


Anything sticking?


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1992188 said:


> I have to go to St. Cloud tomorrow for plow simulator training. Like I need that?


Tech School? The FD had them come here with their simulator trailer... It was actually pretty cool because they can throw things at you like tire blowouts and rapidly changing weather conditions that we can't do in real life with a real truck


----------



## NorthernProServ

cityguy;1992193 said:


> this............


x2.........


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1992144 said:


> Not sure who didn't think this Bieber roast wasn't funny.


Watched it last night, haven't laughed that hard in a while.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1992204 said:


> Watched it last night, haven't laughed that hard in a while.


Woke my wife up a couple times laughing out loud.


----------



## Bill1090

Hayward has 6".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1992209 said:


> Hayward has 6".


Reports of 5" at Sandstone. I wasn't too far off last night with Hinckley.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1992174 said:


> oh who knows. It happened to be at the top of one of the pages, I thought it would be a good quote.


Gotcha. Thought I was losing my mind cause I haven't been on here for a few days and was just catching up reading the last ten pages..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;506170 said:


> Well it looks like we will get 2-4 inches by Tuesday morning I ure hope we don't get too much freezing rain as highs are supposed to be around freezing. The equipment has been patiently waiting since the 6th of March.


Really??? I knew there was a freezing rain advisory, didn't hear that much snow though!!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1992214 said:


> Reports of 5" at Sandstone. I wasn't too far off last night with Hinckley.


My uncles in finlayson.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sun poking out here.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1992219 said:


> Sun poking out here.


Dont think its going to last long.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1992220 said:


> Dont think its going to last long.


You're probably right.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1992216 said:


> Really??? I knew there was a freezing rain advisory, didn't hear that much snow though!!


 I Always Love That One!


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1992201 said:


> Tech School? The FD had them come here with their simulator trailer... It was actually pretty cool because they can throw things at you like tire blowouts and rapidly changing weather conditions that we can't do in real life with a real truck


Mndot shop. I already did evo and fao.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1992201 said:


> Tech School? The FD had them come here with their simulator trailer... It was actually pretty cool because they can throw things at you like tire blowouts and rapidly changing weather conditions that we can't do in real life with a real truck


When I did evo I told the guy it's unrealistic because you can't "feel" what the "truck" is telling you.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1992218 said:


> My uncles in finlayson.


Bring it........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snowing like mad in North Branch. 30°F


----------



## CityGuy

Sleeting in Buffalo


----------



## Bill1090

Sunny here.


----------



## qualitycut

Raining again.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1992221 said:


> You're probably right.


This........


----------



## CityGuy

Back to drizzle


----------



## CityGuy

34° and drizzle


----------



## CityGuy

Picking up wet garbage sucks. 


Just saying.


----------



## qualitycut

So whens the grass going to start needing a cut


----------



## Greenery

When it starts growing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1992245 said:


> So whens the grass going to start needing a cut


May 10 with this weather.

Hopefully.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1992256 said:


> May 10 with this weather.
> 
> Hopefully.


April 15 might be pushing it at this time


----------



## Ranger620

Gonna be a boring week. All my work is outside stuff. Been thinking about whats for lunch since I ate breakfast. Need something to do


----------



## NorthernProServ

Raining again


----------



## qualitycut

Got cloudy again


----------



## CityGuy

Greenery;1992250 said:


> When it starts growing.


Ha. Smart azz.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1992263 said:


> Gonna be a boring week. All my work is outside stuff. Been thinking about whats for lunch since I ate breakfast. Need something to do


And the decision is?


----------



## CityGuy

34° cloudy, drizzle


----------



## CityGuy

TKLAWN;506170 said:


> Well it looks like we will get 2-4 inches by Tuesday morning I ure hope we don't get too much freezing rain as highs are supposed to be around freezing. The equipment has been patiently waiting since the 26th of december.


Really? Thought is was just supposed to rain.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;1992273 said:


> Really? Thought is was just supposed to rain.


Typical government worker, being redundant.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1563219 said:


> I'm at 36* right now. Forecasted low for me is 34*. Tomorrow night it will freeze in my area but I think the moisture will be long gone at that point.
> 
> At least I don't have to flood my rink tonightThumbs Up


Umm little late in the year for flooding the rink.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1992274 said:


> Typical government worker, being redundant.


Just keeping the thread alive.


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;1992271 said:


> And the decision is?


I dont no yet. Gonna run and order some windows for another job. Guess I'll drive around rogers till something hits me. Maybe go to cabelas for some other window shopping


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1992278 said:


> I dont no yet. Gonna run and order some windows for another job. Guess I'll drive around rogers till something hits me. Maybe go to cabelas for some other window shopping


That sounds expensive.


----------



## CityGuy

Sleet and light snow in Buffalo again.


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1992278 said:


> I dont no yet. Gonna run and order some windows for another job. Guess I'll drive around rogers till something hits me. Maybe go to cabelas for some other window shopping


Just make sure Polaris doesn't hit you!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

16' trailer is sold.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1992278 said:


> I dont no yet. Gonna run and order some windows for another job. Guess I'll drive around rogers till something hits me. Maybe go to cabelas for some other window shopping


That is one place I don't like living by. I go there way to much


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1992282 said:


> Just make sure Polaris doesn't hit you!


They way people drive around here someone will get to him before I have the chance!


----------



## Bill1090

Wendy's is what's for lunch.


----------



## Bill1090

50* and sunny. Lot of talent running around UWL today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1992291 said:


> 50* and sunny. Lot of talent running around UWL today.


36 and cloudy in Blaine.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1992293 said:


> 36 and cloudy in Blaine.


It was supposed to be cloudy here today. Not sure what happened to that.


----------



## Ranger620

Bill1090;1992290 said:


> Wendy's is what's for lunch.


Settled on jimmy johns


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;1992290 said:


> Wendy's is what's for lunch.


You talked me into it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Jim:

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/grd/4936322501.html


----------



## SnowGuy73

Arby's here.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1992300 said:


> Arby's here.


Ha that was my second choice


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1992301 said:


> Ha that was my second choice


Hadn't been in awhile, it was good!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Anyone going to the Turfgrass Workshop tomorrow?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1992304 said:


> Anyone going to the Turfgrass Workshop tomorrow?


What, where?


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1992304 said:


> Anyone going to the Turfgrass Workshop tomorrow?


This is the first I've heard of it...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1992306 said:


> What, where?


St. Paul



SnowGuy73;1992308 said:


> This is the first I've heard of it...


http://www.mnla.biz/events/event_details.asp?id=614779


----------



## SnowGuy73

CB, you going?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1992309 said:


> St. Paul
> 
> http://www.mnla.biz/events/event_details.asp?id=614779


Already did it last year, I'm already certified.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1992311 said:


> Already did it last year, I'm already certified.


And did it change the way you do things?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1992310 said:


> CB, you going?


Yeah, can't beat $12 and a free lunch! Plus I gotta keep up with Lwnmwrman apparently! :waving:


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;1992312 said:


> And did it change the way you do things?


Of course it did... I'm sure it is earth shattering jaw dropping material!


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1992296 said:


> Settled on jimmy johns


Freaky fast.


----------



## CityGuy

36° and cloudy


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1992300 said:


> Arby's here.


Mmmmmm roast beef.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1992314 said:


> Of course it did... I'm sure it is earth shattering jaw dropping material!


Save the bees?


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1992311 said:


> Already did it last year, I'm already certified.


How hard was the test and can I take it right there?


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1992313 said:


> Yeah, can't beat $12 and a free lunch! Plus I gotta keep up with Lwnmwrman apparently! :waving:


Wonder if its too late to register?


----------



## Greenery

cbservicesllc;1992314 said:


> Of course it did... I'm sure it is earth shattering jaw dropping material!


I'm sure there's some valuable information.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1992318 said:


> Mmmmmm roast beef.


And curly fries.


----------



## CityGuy

At least it stopped raining/sleeting.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1992323 said:


> And curly fries.


Thats a must. Occasionally change it up with potato cakes.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1992325 said:


> Thats a must. Occasionally change it up with potato cakes.


Never tried them.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1992326 said:


> Never tried them.


They're pretty good. Not earth shattering by any means.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1992321 said:


> Wonder if its too late to register?


Just need to call MNLA at 651-633-4987... I'm on the phone right now Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;1992322 said:


> I'm sure there's some valuable information.


I'm sure there is as well, wouldn't be driving all the way there if not!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1992329 said:


> Just need to call MNLA at 651-633-4987... I'm on the phone right now Thumbs Up


See you there!

I just got off the phone with Sue.. Haha.


----------



## qualitycut

This weather is depressing


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1992330 said:


> I'm sure there is as well, wouldn't be driving all the way there if not!


I figure I can't work anyway, might as well get smart!Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1992331 said:


> See you there!
> 
> I just got off the phone with Sue.. Haha.


Ha! Copy that! Save me a seat!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Anyone interested in a couple dual wheel wheelbarrows?


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1992334 said:


> Ha! Copy that! Save me a seat!


Will do...

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1992335 said:


> Anyone interested in a couple dual wheel wheelbarrows?


Maybe, how big?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1992338 said:


> Maybe, how big?


I believe 8 cu ft.

One has a small crack in the bottom but it doesn't effect it at all, unless you want to haul water..


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1992339 said:


> I believe 8 cu ft.
> 
> One has a small crack in the bottom but it doesn't effect it at all, unless you want to haul water..


How much?.......


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1992332 said:


> This weather is depressing


And uncomfortably cold


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1992340 said:


> How much?.......


Make a reasonable offer.

I think they were $100 each new.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1992335 said:


> Anyone interested in a couple dual wheel wheelbarrows?


How much??????

****edit.... Should have read the rest of the posts.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1992343 said:


> How much??????


See above.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1992342 said:


> Make a reasonable offer.
> 
> I think they were $100 each new.


Where is pick up location?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1992346 said:


> Where is pick up location?


In Shakopee, or I can meet you in Burnsville or Eagan Wednesday with them.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;1992244 said:


> Picking up wet garbage sucks.
> 
> Just saying.


that's why I got little ******* I pay to do that.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1992344 said:


> See above.


$100 for both is my offer... Can pick up tomorrow... Straight cash.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1992354 said:


> $100 for both is my offer... Can pick up tomorrow... Straight cash.


I have that class in St Paul tomorrow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1992354 said:


> $100 for both is my offer... Can pick up tomorrow... *When you're rich you don't write checks, Straight cash homie...*


 Fixed it for you...


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1992285 said:


> 16' trailer is sold.


cool. if anyone else calls you send them my way, still got the 18" for sale....


----------



## albhb3

cbservicesllc;1992304 said:


> Anyone going to the Turfgrass Workshop tomorrow?


isn't that the manscaping seminar


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Says it's 41 feels like 35, no it feels like 15


----------



## CityGuy

37° and cloudy


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1992332 said:



> This weather is depressing


That it is.


----------



## CityGuy

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1992364 said:


> Says it's 41 feels like 35, no it feels like snow


Fixed it for you.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1992364 said:


> Says it's 41 feels like 35, no it feels like 15


Yeah isn't it amazing how cold it feels?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1992357 said:


> I have that class in St Paul tomorrow.


All the better. I'll meet you before or after class.

Let me know..I gotta pulls these out....


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1992373 said:


> All the better. I'll meet you before or after class.
> 
> Let me know..I gotta pulls these out....


Ok, I will go pick them up now.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1992354 said:


> $100 for both is my offer... Can pick up tomorrow... *Straight cash*.


I'd take them but I'd have to obtain financing


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1992378 said:


> I'd take them but I'd have to obtain financing


Got this trailer money just burning holes in my pockets.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1992373 said:


> All the better. I'll meet you before or after class.
> 
> Let me know..I gotta pulls these out....


Geez nothing like waiting in line.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1992380 said:


> Geez nothing like waiting in line.


I have two wheelbarrows for sale for $110.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1992381 said:


> I have two wheelbarrows for sale for $110.


:laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1992381 said:


> I have two wheelbarrows for sale for $110.


You're going to need those for your mulch job you just bid...


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1992380 said:


> Geez nothing like waiting in line.


I really don't care who takes them, they're in the back of my truck now.


----------



## CityGuy

37° cloudy 
Feels like 28°


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1992385 said:


> I really don't care who takes them, they're in the back of my truck now.


Im kidding he can have them. I only wanted 1 anyway.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1992385 said:


> I really don't care who takes them, they're in the back of my truck now.


If that lawnmower guy flakes I will take them. We know he never buys what he says he is going to


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1992373 said:


> All the better. I'll meet you before or after class.
> 
> Let me know..I gotta pulls these out....


Gas can on leather seats, nice!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1992399 said:


> Gas can on leather seats, nice!


Better than new empty can on freeway.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1992401 said:


> Better than new empty can on freeway.


Don't you have a strap for the next dot stop.


----------



## CityGuy

2 hrs to game time


----------



## Green Grass

djagusch;1992402 said:


> Don't you have a strap for the next dot stop.


Is a seat belt a valid strap?


----------



## qualitycut

Buddy just called with last minute wild tickets.


----------



## albhb3

89 games to go keep it up twinkies
going boat shopping this weekend


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;1992404 said:


> 2 hrs to game time


Yup, with a win tonight we clinch a playoff spot. Don't want them to coast the rest of the way just incase we can move ahead of Chicago. Not sure if thats possible any more but at least we'd be in the playoffsThumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1992387 said:


> Im kidding he can have them. I only wanted 1 anyway.


Copy that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1992388 said:


> If that lawnmower guy flakes I will take them. We know he never buys what he says he is going to


Sounds good!


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1992408 said:


> Yup, with a win tonight we clinch a playoff spot. Don't want them to coast the rest of the way just incase we can move ahead of Chicago. Not sure if thats possible any more but at least we'd be in the playoffsThumbs Up


Just one more win for sure. Anything else is a bonus.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1992406 said:


> Buddy just called with last minute wild tickets.


You suck... I never did make it to a game this year...


----------



## qualitycut

We would need to lose out in regulation and Calgary would need to won out to not make it


----------



## Bill1090

56* 
Partly cloudy.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1992385 said:


> I really don't care who takes them, they're in the back of my truck now.


Jim.......


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1992419 said:


> Jim.......


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1992406 said:


> Buddy just called with last minute wild tickets.


Seems like you had season tickets, without actually having season tickets you went so much:laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

I picked the right gas pump. Yoga pants on both sides.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1992421 said:


> Seems like you had season tickets, without actually having season tickets you went so much:laughing:


One of my employees has season tickets. Never offered me a pair.

And yes, apparently I pay my guys too much.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1992424 said:


> One of my employees has season tickets. Never offered me a pair.
> 
> And yes, apparently I pay my guys too much.


If he has original upper level its only like 18 a seat


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1992423 said:


> I picked the right gas pump. Yoga pants on both sides.


You say that at least infer a week and never any pics. Lies!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1992424 said:


> One of my employees has season tickets. Never offered me a pair.
> 
> And yes, apparently I pay my guys too much.


They don't cost that much really


----------



## SSS Inc.

I can get way more done when listening to Wugazi. (I'm curious if anyone knows what I'm talking about). I'm a bidding machine right now.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1992430 said:


> I can get way more done when listening to Wugazi. (I'm curious if anyone knows what I'm talking about). I'm a bidding machine right now.


Don't forget about that post it note you made yesterday lol


----------



## Ranger620

Bww for the game it is


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1992432 said:


> Don't forget about that post it note you made yesterday lol


Its on my list tonight. Thumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;1992433 said:


> Bww for the Badger game it is


Good choice!


----------



## Bill1090

Novak is talking big things on the horizon.


----------



## skorum03

Ranger620;1992433 said:


> Bww for the game it is


I was going to do the same, but now headed to meet my parents downtown instead


----------



## CityGuy

It's game time.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Joe, Check your email. :waving:

Edit: There are several Joes on here so everyone check your email just for fun.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well now they got some work to do


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Free lunch at JDL in Maple wood tomorrow.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1992444 said:


> Joe, Check your email. :waving:
> 
> Edit: There are several Joes on here so everyone check your email just for fun.


Got it. Thanks. If you were talking to me. Lol


----------



## Polarismalibu

These officials suck!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Refs are brutal! !!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Called my guys off for tomorrow. We will see what Wednesday brings.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1992454 said:


> These officials suck!!!


B team out tonight. Not to mention they think they are part of the show.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1992456 said:


> Refs are brutal! !!!


Same as on last Thursday. I was there the whole place was saying boo for what seemed like the entire third period


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1992457 said:


> Called my guys off for tomorrow. We will see what Wednesday brings.


Pretty much planing on getting jack **** done this week.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1992458 said:


> B team out tonight. Not to mention they think they are part of the show.


Finally they call one

Not that they can do anything with it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1992463 said:


> Pretty much planing on getting jack **** done this week.


Yeah...I was thinking about trying to get some mulch done on Wednesday, but not sure it would dry before Thursday, and don't want the fresh dye to wash out.


----------



## Doughboy12

Can't buy a goal tonight. Feels like the pre all star break Wild tonight.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1992470 said:


> Yeah...I was thinking about trying to get some mulch done on Wednesday, but not sure it would dry before Thursday, and don't want the fresh dye to wash out.


I think the dye only needs 24 hours of dry time. If the mulch was dyed last week you should be fine.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1992470 said:


> Yeah...I was thinking about trying to get some mulch done on Wednesday, but not sure it would dry before Thursday, and don't want the fresh dye to wash out.


Been there, done that....happened on 25 yards of fresh dyed dark chocolate .....don't chance it. I lost track of how many times the F' bomb got dropped, over 100 for sure. :realmad::realmad:


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;1992486 said:


> Can't buy a goal tonight. Feels like the pre all star break Wild tonight.


I think they just want to give the fans there money's worth and take it to OT


----------



## CityGuy

36 cloudy and light rain


----------



## CityGuy

Not looking good tonight


----------



## CityGuy

Seem to be a better 3rd period team last few months


----------



## CityGuy

We really need to stay out of the box.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1992470 said:


> Yeah...I was thinking about trying to get some mulch done on Wednesday, but not sure it would dry before Thursday, and don't want the fresh dye to wash out.


Thursday is supposed to be heaviest rain of week.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1992496 said:


> We really need to stay out of the box.


Or.....time to go all out brutal beast mode.
Pound them into submission.

Oh wait. This is the Mild.


----------



## CityGuy

Things just don't seem to be clicking tonight.


----------



## Doughboy12

Pathetic................ The refs not the Wild.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1992502 said:


> Pathetic................ The refs not the Wild.


Or both........


----------



## Bill1090

#OnWisconsin


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;1992504 said:


> #OnWisconsin


Good game so far. Go Duke!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1992489 said:


> Been there, done that....happened on 25 yards of fresh dyed dark chocolate .....don't chance it. I lost track of how many times the F' bomb got dropped, over 100 for sure. :realmad::realmad:


Yeah that's always a bad day...


----------



## Drakeslayer

Weird. I think this is a plowsite member here. I think I remember someone talking about the Kane hat. Not sure how it would end up on my page though.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1992508 said:


> Good game so far. Go Duke!!


Down with the Devils!


----------



## Bill1090

Tied at the half! This is going to be a nail biter!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;1992512 said:


> Weird. I think this is a plowsite member here. I think I remember someone talking about the Kane hat. Not sure how it would end up on my page though.


Yeah it starts with a A if I remeber right


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1992512 said:


> Weird. I think this is a plowsite member here. I think I remember someone talking about the Kane hat. Not sure how it would end up on my page though.


Thats Alibabaaababa guy. I have an incredible memory and facebook creep.


----------



## Bill1090

Drakeslayer;1992512 said:


> Weird. I think this is a plowsite member here. I think I remember someone talking about the Kane hat. Not sure how it would end up on my page though.


Who's the dude with the weird looking Yoda guy?


----------



## Drakeslayer

NorthernProServ;1992489 said:


> Been there, done that....happened on 25 yards of fresh dyed dark chocolate .....don't chance it. I lost track of how many times the F' bomb got dropped, over 100 for sure. :realmad::realmad:


The good news is it only took 12 yards to top dress it


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;1992512 said:


> Weird. I think this is a plowsite member here. I think I remember someone talking about the Kane hat. Not sure how it would end up on my page though.


Wasn't that the guy who was an a-hole to Novak?


----------



## Doughboy12

The total attendance for the regular season is 779,974, a new single-season record for #mnwild!


----------



## CityGuy

Not looking good.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1992531 said:



> Not looking good.


Where was this energy in the first period and a half? The Jets had it.
Too little too late.


----------



## CityGuy

Should be 5 min for roughing.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1992533 said:


> Should be 5 min for roughing.


Wasnt a fight.


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1992518 said:


> Thats Alibabaaababa guy. I have an incredible memory and facebook creep.


Haha.

We've all done it. Especially when the comments are rolling on the Novak and nws Facebook pages


----------



## Doughboy12

Nail...........meet coffin. This season could be getting close to OVER. You heard it here first. Tank and luck empty.


----------



## qualitycut

Sss must be bored...


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1992535 said:


> Wasnt a fight.


Had him in the sleeper.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1992538 said:


> Sss must be bored...


Aren't you at the game?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1992489 said:


> Been there, done that....happened on 25 yards of fresh dyed dark chocolate .....don't chance it. I lost track of how many times the F' bomb got dropped, over 100 for sure. :realmad::realmad:


We lost the Famous Dave's in Forest Lake one year.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1992538 said:


> Sss must be bored...


Wait what??? How so?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1992497 said:


> Thursday is supposed to be heaviest rain of week.


Right. Will probably just tell the guys be ready for Monday.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1992540 said:


> Aren't you at the game?


Yea........


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1992543 said:


> Wait what??? How so?


Ha........ chili cheese


----------



## CityGuy

Were done..


Forkem.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1992546 said:


> Yea........


And you are plowsiting????? There are about 3,000 milfs there and no pics yet!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Calgary wins out. Book it. It's a Minnesota team.


----------



## Doughboy12

Largest home crowd in #mnwild history (19,010) sees the Wild's 3 straight loss (0-2-1), 1st time shut out since 11/26 and season in danger


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1992549 said:


> And you are plowsiting????? There are about 3,000 milfs there and no pics yet!


Yea Yea.......


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1992552 said:


> Yea Yea.......


Have you seen them win yet?


----------



## Greenery

Doughboy12;1992537 said:


> Nail...........meet coffin. This season could be getting close to OVER. You heard it here first. Tank and luck empty.


Nah, we can't win them all. I'll take a couple losses to get on another winning streak.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1992547 said:


> Ha........ chili cheese


Chili Cheese Burritos are awesome and I had two today. I'm still confused. Do you have a drinking problem Andy?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Greenery;1992555 said:


> Nah, we can't win them all. I'll take a couple losses to get on another winning streak.


Exactly. People are going to start freaking out over nothing.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1992557 said:


> Exactly. People are going to start freaking out over nothing.


Not freaking out. Just trying to avoid the one and done.........by not making it in at all. "Hottest team in the NHL since the allstar break".


----------



## Doughboy12

In other good news Wisconsin is going to blow this game yet.


----------



## Doughboy12

Must be all the Wild fans that have now changed channels and are now pulling for them...lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1992562 said:


> Must be all the Wild fans that have now changed channels and are now pulling fr them...lol


Go Duke!!!!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1992565 said:


> Go Duke!!!!!!


That's more like it!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1992565 said:


> Go Duke!!!!!!


YESSSSSSS. Our MN kid, Jones, is playing pretty darn good. Too bad he didn't want to be a Gopher.  It looks like he made the right choice.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1992570 said:


> YESSSSSSS. Our MN kid, Jones, is playing pretty darn good. Too bad he didn't want to be a Gopher.


Who in their right mind would???


----------



## jimslawnsnow

So is Bruce Jenner actually transitioning into being a woman from a man?


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1992573 said:


> So is Bruce Jenner actually transitioning into being a woman from a man?


Yes............


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;1992573 said:


> So is Bruce Jenner actually transitioning into being a woman from a man?


Yes he is. And I'm not proud of the fact I know that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wisconsin just got hosed.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That should have been Wisconsin ball before TJones sunk that 3.


----------



## SSS Inc.

What a game!!!


***I'm also not proud I know Jenner want's a chopadikoffofme.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1992577 said:


> That should have been Wisconsin ball before TJones sunk that 3.


I disagree. While it looked like his fingertips touched it the ball didn't look like it moved to me. Close though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1992580 said:


> I disagree. While it looked like his fingertips touched it the ball didn't look like it moved to me. Close though.


If his fingertip touched the ball, he was the last to touch it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1992575 said:


> Yes he is. And I'm not proud of the fact I know that.


Yet you still know lol I'm not sure I even know who he is or she or whatever it is


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1992582 said:


> Yet you still know lol I'm not sure I even know who he is or she or whatever it is


You're too young. Jenner is a former Olympian, Married the Kardashians Mom. Now they divorced and he wants to be a woman.


----------



## SSS Inc.

YESSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!! I bet my wife double or nothing Duke would win. Suck it Wisconsin!!!!!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1992584 said:


> YESSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!! I bet my wife double or nothing Duke would win. Suck it Wisconsin!!!!!!!


....and now you'll get NOTHING. :laughing:


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1992584 said:


> YESSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!! I bet my wife double or nothing Duke would win. Suck it Wisconsin!!!!!!!


Her name is Wisconsin?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1992581 said:


> If his fingertip touched the ball, he was the last to touch it.


Yes, but I said it "looked" like his fingertips touched . I don't think he did. The ball didn't change direction or anything.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1992582 said:


> Yet you still know lol I'm not sure I even know who he is or she or whatever it is


If you have a gf you know who he is.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1992583 said:


> You're too young. Jenner is a former Olympian, Married the Kardashians Mom. Now they divorced and he wants to be a woman.


Now hat you said the kardashian thing I know who he is. Always thought we was odd.

Gf used to watch the kardashian show


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1992588 said:


> If you have a gf you know who he is.


Yep she watched that crap. I remember him now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

His middle finger touched, you could see it move back when it hit the ball. CBS rocked the slow mo back and forth.

If your hand was outstretched like that, there's no way you can flex the end of your middle finger to do that without touching something.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1992585 said:


> ....and now you'll get NOTHING. :laughing:


You are correct.


Drakeslayer;1992586 said:


> Her name is Wisconsin?


Umm...That went out the window when I lost big on my bracket. How she picked Wisconsin to get to the final four and have Kentucky out I'll never know. I should have taken my loss on the bracket and bet straight up on this game.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1992591 said:


> His middle finger touched, you could see it move back when it hit the ball. CBS rocked the slow mo back and forth.
> 
> If your hand was outstretched like that, there's no way you can flex the end of your middle finger to do that without touching something.


Well fine then, I figured he was double jointed. Karma is a *****. Kentucky got screwed in their last game with shots that happened after the shot clock expired, bad calls late etc.


----------



## Doughboy12

Two things I can't watch on TV anymore. 
1. That duch bag weather guy on 11 (almost as bad as giggles)
2. Baseball highlights. (Who can even remotely care about the Twins?)


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;1992582 said:


> Yet you still know lol I'm not sure I even know who he is or she or whatever it is


My wife watches all that Kardashian crap so I have a tough time getting away from it. She watches in our bedroom and when something crazy happens she'll call me in to see what it was.

I don't know what the big deal is about Bruce changing genders, Chloe already did it years ago.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1992542 said:


> We lost the Famous Dave's in Forest Lake one year.


Ouch.........


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1992544 said:


> Right. Will probably just tell the guys be ready for Monday.


Kinda my thought as well...


----------



## qualitycut

Well is it supposed to rain tonight? All looks a bit north of the cities.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1992603 said:


> Well is it supposed to rain tonight? All looks a bit north of the cities.


I have snow falling right now at a very good clip. I'm debating on whether or not to set my alarm to check sidewalks in the morning. Grass is completely white.


----------



## qualitycut

What a goal in the LA game


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1992603 said:


> Well is it supposed to rain tonight? All looks a bit north of the cities.


On and off sprinkles here.


----------



## CityGuy

34° and cloudy 
Feels like 25°
Slight breeze


----------



## banonea

Rain in Rochester. ...36


----------



## SnowGuy73

38° breezy clouds.


----------



## CityGuy

34° cloudy and mist


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

GuessnI shouldn't have called my guys off for today.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1992619 said:


> GuessnI shouldn't have called my guys off for today.


Way to wet here


----------



## CityGuy

I think I May die. This old guy drives like an ididiot. 60 in a 70. Can't see. Can't run wipers without running turn signal. Can't see, says head lights oncoming are to bright. And forgot his glasses.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1992626 said:


> Way to wet here


Just looked outside, it's pretty wet looking.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1992628 said:


> I think I May die. This old guy drives like an ididiot. 60 in a 70. Can't see. Can't run wipers without running turn signal. Can't see, says head lights oncoming are to bright. And forgot his glasses.


The over cautious drivers scare me the most


----------



## SnowGuy73

I hate when these classes are held in a building with 12 entrances and they don't tell you which one to enter from......


----------



## Bill1090

38* and overcast.


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1992633 said:


> I hate when these classes are held in a building with 12 entrances and they don't tell you which one to enter from......


Thru the window you go! Wait, I thought you meant they are all locked except the one they want you to use. Have fun.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;1992635 said:


> Thru the window you go! Wait, I thought you meant they are all locked except the one they want you to use. Have fun.


I haven't tried any doors yet.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1992633 said:


> I hate when these classes are held in a building with 12 entrances and they don't tell you which one to enter from......


That is there way of fun! It's like a mouse in a maze.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1992637 said:


> That is there way of fun! It's like a mouse in a maze.


Are you calling Snowguy Pavlog's dog?? The mouse that would keep trying to get the cheese even though he keeps getting shocked?

Just because he's come back to lawn care again, after getting burned out by it, well, that's pretty harsh!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1992637 said:


> That is there way of fun! It's like a mouse in a maze.


I wait in the truck until I see others fail/succeed.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1992639 said:


> Are you calling Snowguy Pavlog's dog?? The mouse that would keep trying to get the cheese even though he keeps getting shocked?
> 
> Just because he's come back to lawn care again, after getting burned out by it, well, that's pretty harsh!!!


A guy's gotta eat...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1992641 said:


> A guy's gotta eat...


I understand..... I really do. See ya around 2 today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1992645 said:


> I understand..... I really do. See ya around 2 today.


Sounds good.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1992639 said:


> Are you calling Snowguy Pavlog's dog?? The mouse that would keep trying to get the cheese even though he keeps getting shocked?
> 
> Just because he's come back to lawn care again, after getting burned out by it, well, that's pretty harsh!!!


He does like cheese.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1992648 said:


> He does like cheese.


and hot dogs.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1992649 said:


> and hot dogs.


Hot dogs with cheese!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1992640 said:


> I wait in the truck until I see others fail/succeed.


This........


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1992650 said:


> Hot dogs with cheese!


Yes.......
Add chili.

Please share.


----------



## CityGuy

Simulator training is a waste of my time.


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;1992653 said:


> Simulator training is a waste of my time.


Crash yet?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Now I want a chili cheese dog.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;1992653 said:


> Simulator training is a waste of my time.


Don't text and simulate.


----------



## andersman02

Thought it might be drying up by looking at the pavement.....untill I steppped on the grass..


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1992656 said:


> Now I want a chili cheese dog.


Me too!......


----------



## qualitycut

andersman02;1992658 said:


> Thought it might be drying up by looking at the pavement.....untill I steppped on the grass..


I waa just looking out the window and the street was pretty dry besides along the edges and figured we didn't get much rain. Must have figured wrong?


----------



## qualitycut

Wonder how wet the trench for the boulder wall is today.


----------



## qualitycut

So light rail audit shows 16k a week in dodged fairs.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Everything is soaked here, heck it didn't rain during the day yesterday yet the deck stayed wet all day. Not much will dry today either


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1992664 said:


> Everything is soaked here, heck it didn't rain during the day yesterday yet the deck stayed wet all day. Not much will dry today either


That's what I figure too. Cold, damp, doesn't look too windy.

Got 6 hours to finish my taxes anyways.


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1992664 said:


> Everything is soaked here, heck it didn't rain during the day yesterday yet the deck stayed wet all day. Not much will dry today either


You guys doing any projects today?


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1992663 said:


> So light rail audit shows 16k a week in dodged fairs.


Jeez a million a year. No big deal


----------



## Polarismalibu

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1992664 said:


> Everything is soaked here, heck it didn't rain during the day yesterday yet the deck stayed wet all day. Not much will dry today either


It won't dry up till next week. Even that's not looking promising


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Chance of snow greater than 4"..... Friday morning


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Moisture through next week....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Maybe we should just all be going with quality to Vegas??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm already at 40/50/50 for Sunday night, Monday, Monday night.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1992666 said:


> You guys doing any projects today?


Nope, just finishing taxes
Need to get rolling in the Plymouth job though, it's going to be a mess. My guy doing the deck told me last week they need to start sooner than later on the deck because they just landed a $200k job that needs to be done by July something. Just the deck on my job is $71k


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1992675 said:


> Moisture through next week....


Might as well call the guys off for next week as well


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1992676 said:


> Maybe we should just all be going with quality to Vegas??


Might be onto something


----------



## qualitycut

Im torn, kinda want to get this boulder wall done today, need to have it done by Thursday. Should only be a half day job. Tomorrow looks dry though.


----------



## qualitycut

Brice jennar turning female, meisha fox9 traffic girl turning male? Geez


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1992676 said:


> Maybe we should just all be going with quality to Vegas??


Agreed......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1992678 said:


> Nope, just finishing taxes
> Need to get rolling in the Plymouth job though, it's going to be a mess. My guy doing the deck told me last week they need to start sooner than later on the deck because they just landed a $200k job that needs to be done by July something. Just the deck on my job is $71k


I turned in that mulch bid. Landscape work on that project is just under $50,000, not including what the building themselves determine what needs to be done.

Drop dead date for that is May 28. I'm in the same boat. I want to hold tight, but I also need to get going.


----------



## qualitycut

Well it feels a heck of a lot colder than 39 out there.


----------



## Polarismalibu

And here I can't get my customers to want to start fast enough. 

I might just go to the cabin untill after fishing opener then start


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Roscoe P Coltrane died


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;1992654 said:


> Crash yet?


Nope. Instructor asked why I am here.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1992656 said:


> Now I want a chili cheese dog.


This......

Skinny kid hungry.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1992684 said:


> I turned in that mulch bid. Landscape work on that project is just under $50,000, not including what the building themselves determine what needs to be done.
> 
> Drop dead date for that is May 28. I'm in the same boat. I want to hold tight, but I also need to get going.


Good luck with that,especially if you have to wait on them for anything. I've had stuff like that happen a few times. I was the hold up because I was the last one there even though I couldn't start on time because of them


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1992657 said:


> Don't text and simulate.


I'm done. Waiting on pokey to finish.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1992685 said:


> Well it feels a heck of a lot colder than 39 out there.


Just like yesterday, feels 20 colder than it is


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1992674 said:


> Chance of snow greater than 4"..... Friday morning


Bring it........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1992692 said:


> Good luck with that,especially if you have to wait on them for anything. I've had stuff like that happen a few times. I was the hold up because I was the last one there even though I couldn't start on time because of them


Siders are done with their work on 3/4 of the building.

Painters start next week (weather depending). I have 1 side I can work on now, just waiting to hear on approval for the go ahead.

I would REALLY like approval quick, then I can take all my guys down before grass starts and get a solid jump on it.


----------



## banonea

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1992678 said:


> Nope, just finishing taxes
> Need to get rolling in the Plymouth job though, it's going to be a mess. My guy doing the deck told me last week they need to start sooner than later on the deck because they just landed a $200k job that needs to be done by July something. Just the deck on my job is $71k


now thats a deck. we did one like that about 5 years ago, materials alone were over $60,000.00


----------



## qualitycut

Hard to leave the house when wcco has all the hotties on at 9am now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1992700 said:


> Hard to leave the house when wcco has all the hotties on at 9am now


I wonder how Lauren takes it that they have Kylie doing the weather.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1992703 said:


> I wonder how Lauren takes it that they have Kylie doing the weather.


I was just thinking that.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

banonea;1992698 said:


> now thats a deck. we did one like that about 5 years ago, materials alone were over $60,000.00


We need to get all the grading,walls,paver patio, 220yrds of mulch,plants,etc done before the deck goes in. Some stuff could be done after but would make for more work. Grading,walls,and patio have to be done first. We will still have a 6' access


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1992706 said:


> We need to get all the grading,walls,paver patio, 220yrds of mulch,plants,etc done before the deck goes in. Some stuff could be done after but would make for more work. Grading,walls,and patio have to be done first. We will still have a 6' access


well get going! !


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1992678 said:


> Nope, just finishing taxes
> Need to get rolling in the Plymouth job though, it's going to be a mess. My guy doing the deck told me last week they need to start sooner than later on the deck because they just landed a $200k job that needs to be done by July something. Just the deck on my job is $71k


71,000??? For a DECK?? Which neighborhood in Plymouth?


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;1992444 said:


> Joe, Check your email. :waving:
> 
> Edit: There are several Joes on here so everyone check your email just for fun.


I checked. Got nothing.



LwnmwrMan22;1992665 said:


> That's what I figure too. Cold, damp, doesn't look too windy.
> 
> Got 6 hours to finish my taxes anyways.


Mine were finished last night. I need to find more write offs.



NICHOLS LANDSCA;1992706 said:


> We need to get all the grading,walls,paver patio, 220yrds of mulch,plants,etc done before the deck goes in. Some stuff could be done after but would make for more work. Grading,walls,and patio have to be done first. We will still have a 6' access


That's alot of mulch.



cbservicesllc;1992708 said:


> 71,000??? For a DECK?? Which neighborhood in Plymouth?


That's almost 1/3 of my house cost. I never realized how expensive decks were.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

cbservicesllc;1992708 said:


> 71,000??? For a DECK?? Which neighborhood in Plymouth?


Right by Medicine lake


----------



## CityGuy

Watch pokey drive the sim in snow is hilarious. He supposedly has 10 years at mndot. No wing down. Never salts.


----------



## CityGuy

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1992710 said:


> Right by Medicine lake


City of medicine lake or Plymouth? Sounds like a city of medicine lake thing.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

CityGuy;1992713 said:


> City of medicine lake or Plymouth? Sounds like a city of medicine lake thing.


Meh, same thing isn't it? Actually plymouth


----------



## qualitycut

Well going to see what we can get done. Its not far of the alley so hopefully not to bad.


----------



## CityGuy

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1992717 said:


> Meh, same thing isn't it? Actually plymouth


Close enough just different taxes.


----------



## CityGuy

36° and cloudy


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1992710 said:


> Right by Medicine lake


Ahhh... Sounds about right!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Figured out for the last storm of '14, I spent $4,000 on subs and employee costs, for the one storm. 

Sounds like ryde needs more subs.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1992723 said:


> Figured out for the last storm of '14, I spent $4,000 on subs and employee costs, for the one storm.
> 
> Sounds like ryde needs more subs.


It was a big storm. And almost everyone was there


----------



## SSS Inc.

Wendy's chili. Best value in town. Chili...nuggets.. coke... $5.Xx


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1992724 said:


> It was a big storm. And almost everyone was there


Right. It got to the point I just had to park in a corner and direct everyone.

At one point there were 15 trucks and 2 skids moving.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1992725 said:


> Wendy's chili. Best value in town. Chili...nuggets.. coke... $5.Xx


I agree. Large chili, baked potato, good meal on a cold crappy day.

Keeps the pants warm an hour later too!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Back to taxes.... 2/3 through the check register. Got 2 more hours.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1992723 said:


> Figured out for the last storm of '14, I spent $4,000 on subs and employee costs, for the one storm.
> 
> Sounds like ryde needs more subs.


I don't need anymore. Unless your referencing my write off comment. We are a S corp so business taxes were done awhile ago. It's my personal that I ended up owing on. Hard to find personal write offs.



SSS Inc.;1992725 said:


> Wendy's chili. Best value in town. Chili...nuggets.. coke... $5.Xx


We have one a block from work. Chili baked potato and nuggets or JBC. Have to go rootbeer though. They have the best fountain Rootbeer there is.


----------



## snowman55

ryde307;1992732 said:


> I don't need anymore. Unless your referencing my write off comment. We are a S corp so business taxes were done awhile ago. It's my personal that I ended up owing on. Hard to find personal write offs.
> 
> I write off all my employees as dependants. lord knows they cost me more than my children.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1992725 said:


> Wendy's chili. Best value in town. Chili...nuggets.. coke... $5.Xx


Chili cheese fries is where its at.


----------



## ryde307

SSS do you know a good place to get a new broom for a bucket sweeper? After 3 years our broom is finally wore out.


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;1992732 said:


> I don't need anymore. Unless your referencing my write off comment. We are a S corp so business taxes were done awhile ago. It's my personal that I ended up owing on. Hard to find personal write offs.
> 
> We have one a block from work. Chili baked potato and nuggets or JBC. Have to go rootbeer though. They have the best fountain Rootbeer there is.


Jbc at midnight plowing. Can't beat 10 fo 12 bucks or so. Keeps you fed all ninight.


----------



## ryde307

snowman55;1992734 said:


> ryde307;1992732 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need anymore. Unless your referencing my write off comment. We are a S corp so business taxes were done awhile ago. It's my personal that I ended up owing on. Hard to find personal write offs.
> 
> I write off all my employees as dependants. lord knows they cost me more than my children.
> 
> 
> 
> Ha I like it. I will ask my accountant what they think.
> I should be able to write off my liquor store purchases for dealing with them then also.
Click to expand...


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;1992736 said:


> SSS do you know a good place to get a new broom for a bucket sweeper? After 3 years our broom is finally wore out.


City found best deal wad at lano on them. Better than our pelican dealer could do.


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1992736 said:


> SSS do you know a good place to get a new broom for a bucket sweeper? After 3 years our broom is finally wore out.


I go to the case dealer in shakopee. It used to be st. Joseph equipment. They give me some pretty good prices because of how many wafers and milling bits I buy. Next option would be zarnoth brush works in Chilton Wisconsin. We buy from them as well and they will deliver right to your door for no extra charge. Nice people to work with.


----------



## banonea

Lunch at BK and you guys are right, cheese burger is the suze of a silver dollar, chicken frys are good thu......and since when did mellow yellow make grape?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

banonea;1992746 said:


> Lunch at BK and you guys are right, cheese burger is the suze of a silver dollar, chicken frys are good thu......and since when did mellow yellow make grape?


I have no desire to go back, especially to the one by my house


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1992746 said:


> Lunch at BK and you guys are right, cheese burger is the suze of a silver dollar, chicken frys are good thu......and since when did mellow yellow make grape?


They don't the machine adds flavored syrup

Whopper is only way to go there


----------



## Camden

ryde307;1992736 said:


> SSS do you know a good place to get a new broom for a bucket sweeper? After 3 years our broom is finally wore out.


These folks right here: http://www.zarnothbrush.com/

I'm still using the brushes I bought from SSS but once those are gone I'll go back to Zarnoth. Ebay is also another source but you will find some low quality products on there.


----------



## CGLC

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1992688 said:


> Roscoe P Coltrane died


From the Minnesota state patrol?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1992749 said:


> They don't the machine adds flavored syrup
> 
> Whopper is only way to go there


When I get the whopper I always get no mayo or mayo on the side. Seems like everywhere I get one, they have more mayo than meat and bun. Then everything slide out of the bun and or the bun dissapears it gets soggy


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1992746 said:


> Lunch at BK and you guys are right, cheese burger is the suze of a silver dollar, chicken frys are good thu......and since when did mellow yellow make grape?


Had 2 cheeseburgers at McDonald's with Mac sause. Pretty dang good


----------



## Green Grass

Anyone have suggestions for a small bush that could go in a rock bed about 2' wide wouldn't want it to get larger then the bed or over 2' tall.


----------



## cbservicesllc

snowman55;1992734 said:


> I write off all my employees as dependants. lord knows they cost me more than my children.


:laughing:


----------



## ryde307

Green Grass;1992755 said:


> Anyone have suggestions for a small bush that could go in a rock bed about 2' wide wouldn't want it to get larger then the bed or over 2' tall.


Spirea. They are like hostas. Can go almost anywhere and hard to kill.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1992757 said:


> Spirea. They are like hostas. Can go almost anywhere and hard to kill.


Princess Spirea. Not Anthony Waterer.

Daylilies too.


----------



## Ranger620

ryde307;1992736 said:


> SSS do you know a good place to get a new broom for a bucket sweeper? After 3 years our broom is finally wore out.


Ryde if you are gonna throw the old one away I'll come get it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1992755 said:


> Anyone have suggestions for a small bush that could go in a rock bed about 2' wide wouldn't want it to get larger then the bed or over 2' tall.


Get yourself one of these....it's everything you need.....AND MORE!!!


----------



## ryde307

Ranger620;1992760 said:


> Ryde if you are gonna throw the old one away I'll come get it.


I will let you know when we replace it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

So does anyone have a jrco or other dethatcher they'd like to sell


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1992763 said:


> I will let you know when we replace it.


He won't want it I don't think. They are wafers. Ranger I've got about 7 solid brooms you can get for scratch posts if you want.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1992755 said:


> Anyone have suggestions for a small bush that could go in a rock bed about 2' wide wouldn't want it to get larger then the bed or over 2' tall.


i can4 think of it its got pink Verigated leaves. Give me a minute.


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;1992766 said:


> He won't want it I don't think. They are wafers. Ranger I've got about 7 solid brooms you can get for scratch posts if you want.


Just realized that also.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1992766 said:


> He won't want it I don't think. They are wafers. Ranger I've got about 7 solid brooms you can get for scratch posts if you want.


Ya I guess I just assumed it was bristles. Need it for a scratch post. Let me know when your free I will come Take them off your hands


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1992770 said:


> Ya I guess I just assumed it was bristles. Need it for a scratch post. Let me know when your free I will come Take them off your hands


They have bristles but they are thin and called wafers. You would have to stack a ton of them.

My next available day is in the third week of November unless it snows. 

We'll figure something out.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Thundering in Waseca


----------



## Bill1090

45* and windy.


----------



## qualitycut

Got 1 hr left on job, hoping rain holds off


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1992711 said:


> Watch pokey drive the sim in snow is hilarious. He supposedly has 10 years at mndot. No wing down. Never salts.


Sounds like it would be fun to try doing


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1992781 said:


> Sounds like it would be fun to try doing


It was hilarious.


----------



## qualitycut

And done. ....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hailed at my house. Alot too. Tried to post a pic here, but with my S5 it won't paste in the forum? It'll post everywhere else


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Dang sideways pic


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1992784 said:


> Hailed at my house. Alot too. Tried to post a pic here, but with my S5 it won't paste in the forum? It'll post everywhere else


Mine does but need photo bucket


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1992786 said:


> Mine does but need photo bucket


It worked this time with tiny pic


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Only 36 here too


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1992787 said:


> It worked this time with tiny pic


I could never get that to work on here


----------



## qualitycut

Almost looks like its going to slide south of me


----------



## SnowGuy73

Raining here.


----------



## CityGuy

Misting here


----------



## CityGuy

40° cloudy, misting


----------



## banonea

hail in Rochester, P size and raining like a son of a *****


----------



## CityGuy

Off to see the Dr. with the wife. This could be interesting. See what he says about last week.


----------



## qualitycut

Raining good now


----------



## Bill1090

Few rumbles of thunder. No rain yet.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

CGLC;1992751 said:


> From the Minnesota state patrol?


From The Dukes of Hazzard. James Best


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

44 cloudy ugly and cold, deck if finally dry


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1992767 said:


> i can4 think of it its got pink Verigated leaves. Give me a minute.


Leather leaf mahonia.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sun is out now.


----------



## qualitycut

Possible 80s next week.


----------



## Greenery

unit28;1992812 said:


> Leather leaf mahonia.....


I had to look that one up.. I don't think that's going to work in his 2' space.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass. My monet weigela.

12-15" by 15-18" wide.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SnowGuy73;1992817 said:


> Sun is out now.


The what? You mean that mythical fireball in the sky?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Greenery;1992820 said:


> I had to look that one up.. I don't think that's going to work in his 2' space.


Lilac, dogwood,honeysuckle?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Whew... Only gotta mail in $7600 this year..


----------



## qualitycut

Wish vegas was this week with all the rain.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1992822 said:


> Green Grass. My monet weigela.
> 
> 12-15" by 15-18" wide.


Gotta love the Weigelas...


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1992825 said:


> Whew... Only gotta mail in $7600 this year..


Ouch. .......


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1992827 said:


> Gotta love the Weigelas...


Use them all the time when its my choice


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;1992799 said:


> Off to see the Dr. with the wife. This could be interesting. See what he says about last week.


Everything is ok. He expects Go time will be 38 weeks. We're at 35 this week.


----------



## CityGuy

Going to need score updates. Fire meeting night.


----------



## CityGuy

41° cloudy 
Feels like 39°


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1992838 said:


> Going to need score updates. Fire meeting night.


You got it ... Wait what? You got the Google. :waving:


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1992829 said:


> Use them all the time when its my choice


For sure... something about them makes them pop and you don't see them all the time...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Novak is rolling with the SREF I posted this morning.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1992825 said:


> Whew... Only gotta mail in $7600 this year..


Just got mine back from the accountant. need more rentals and trucks. Or a new accountant


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bet zucker hits the ice tonight


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Ranger620;1992846 said:


> Just got mine back from the accountant. need more rentals and trucks. Or a new accountant


More rentals? What do you mean?


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1992852 said:


> Bet zucker hits the ice tonight


He's on the ice.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1992855 said:


> He's on the ice.


I see that!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1992854 said:


> More rentals? What do you mean?


He has rental houses if I remember right


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Polarismalibu;1992857 said:


> He has rental houses if I remember right


Gotcha...........


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1992857 said:


> He has rental houses if I remember right


This is correct. just need more for tax reasons. Time to buy more trucks skids and whatever. Get new equipment instead of paying in so much


----------



## unit28

I bet we'll see the 1.4 precipitation total
that I posted couple days ago

by Thursday night


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Ranger620;1992859 said:


> This is correct. just need more for tax reasons. Time to buy more trucks skids and whatever. Get new equipment instead of paying in so much


Yep me too, should have bought more last year especially with the 100% deduction on equipment. Should have bought more than one skid, a new truck too would have been perfect


----------



## Ranger620

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1992863 said:


> Yep me too, should have bought more last year especially with the 100% deduction on equipment. Should have bought more than one skid, a new truck too would have been perfect


I was stupid I didn't buy anything last year. That will change this year if I have any money left after paying in


----------



## 09Daxman

Polarismalibu;1992856 said:


> I see that!!!!


I heard he is going to be with the captain and Stewart.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

jimslawnsnow;1992765 said:


> So does anyone have a jrco or other dethatcher they'd like to sell


Anyone??????


----------



## 09Daxman

Any body know where I can get some nice weed and feed fertilizer for a decent price. I have 2 acres that I need to treat at my house.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1992866 said:


> Anyone??????


I thought a couple people posted a few days ago... I don't remember who though


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1992855 said:


> He's on the ice.


they said he was earlier today


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1992859 said:


> This is correct. just need more for tax reasons. Time to buy more trucks skids and whatever. Get new equipment instead of paying in so much


I bought to much, could have held back on a couple things but i didnt have to right anything off 100 percent besides dump trailer and only 25k on skid.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1992869 said:


> they said he was earlier today


He was a maybe all day


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1992840 said:


> You got it ... Wait what? You got the Google. :waving:


Do but faster here.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1992870 said:


> I bought to much, could have held back on a couple things but i didnt have to right anything off 100 percent besides dump trailer and only 25k on skid.


I'm not sure anything got wrote odd 100% besides my felling


----------



## Ranger620

09Daxman;1992867 said:


> Any body know where I can get some nice weed and feed fertilizer for a decent price. I have 2 acres that I need to treat at my house.


I just get mine from the local feed yard. Only takes a few bags not like you would need a pallet can't rem what I pay. I get it from spikes in loreto


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;1992866 said:


> Anyone??????


LwnMwr has that one for $300 unless he sold it recently.


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;1992846 said:


> Just got mine back from the accountant. need more rentals and trucks. Or a new accountant


My tax bill is also ridiculous but I don't blame my accountant. I blame myself for not constantly sharing financial information with him throughout the year so that when December 31st comes he can tell me that I need to go buy a new Denali or be prepared to pay it all in on April 15th and get nothing in return :crying:


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

In September they passed the 179 deduction so you could write off 100% of the purchase price off your gross. Your accountants need to keep you guys informed


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;1992879 said:


> My tax bill is also ridiculous but I don't blame my accountant. I blame myself for not constantly sharing financial information with him throughout the year so that when December 31st comes he can tell me that I need to go buy a new Denali or be prepared to pay it all in on April 15th and get nothing in return :crying:[/QUOTE
> 
> It's all my fault. Wife said go buy something and I didnt. I didn't think it would have been this bad.


----------



## Ranger620

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1992881 said:


> In September they passed the 179 deduction so you could write off 100% of the purchase price off your gross. Your accountants need to keep you guys informed


I've been searching for a couple years haven't found anyone I like yet


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1992881 said:


> In September they passed the 179 deduction so you could write off 100% of the purchase price off your gross. Your accountants need to keep you guys informed


O i knew about it. Just had enough right offs this year that i didnt need to write anything off 100% besides a trailer.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1992883 said:


> I've been searching for a couple years haven't found anyone I like yet


I like my lady i bring her all the numbers and at the end of the year and she will do what is the beat as far as what to write off more the first year ect.


----------



## Camden

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1992881 said:


> In September they passed the 179 deduction so you could write off 100% of the purchase price off your gross. Your accountants need to keep you guys informed


My accountant does send me newsletters that detail this sort of information but I usually just blow it off. I do a lot of things right but that's an area that needs a lot of improvement.


----------



## qualitycut

Way i look at it is of you need or want something and can afford it you really save 30 plus percent if you figure in what you would pay in income tax.


----------



## Polarismalibu

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1992881 said:


> In September they passed the 179 deduction so you could write off 100% of the purchase price off your gross. Your accountants need to keep you guys informed


I bought to much to write it all off 100% is my problem


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1992871 said:


> He was a maybe all day


At noon i seen he was playing


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1992889 said:


> I bought to much to write it all off 100% is my problem


Yea i should have waited 2 more months on my dump trailer. I got my eye on afew things for this year though.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Ranger620;1992882 said:


> Camden;1992879 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My tax bill is also ridiculous but I don't blame my accountant. I blame myself for not constantly sharing financial information with him throughout the year so that when December 31st comes he can tell me that I need to go buy a new Denali or be prepared to pay it all in on April 15th and get nothing in return :crying:[/QUOTE
> 
> It's all my fault. Wife said go buy something and I didnt. I didn't think it would have been this bad.
> 
> 
> 
> One year I got POUNDED. That's when the wife finally got it when I always said you either owe the bank or the IRS, at least when you owe the bank you have something to show for it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1992885 said:


> I like my lady i bring her all the numbers and at the end of the year and she will do what is the beat as far as what to write off more the first year ect.


I was just at her office today. She was eating strawberries...lol


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1992891 said:


> At noon i seen he was playing


Actually it was a game time decision.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1992892 said:


> Yea i should have waited 2 more months on my dump trailer. I got my eye on afew things for this year though.


Yeah I'm going to try to get a new reg cab or ext cab this fall. That's the only thing I'm set on so far.


----------



## Doughboy12

Pominville is struggling as of late. More so than Haula.


----------



## Ranger620

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1992893 said:


> Ranger620;1992882 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One year I got POUNDED. That's when the wife finally got it when I always said you either owe the bank or the IRS, at least when you owe the bank you have something to show for it.
> 
> 
> 
> This is exactly what I just told my wife the same thing. I worked so hard to get my debts paid off to only end up with a debt to the irs
Click to expand...


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1992895 said:


> Actually it was a game time decision.


Ok, it said expected to return. That was good enough for me


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;1992898 said:


> Pominville is struggling as of late. More so than Haula.


At least he shoots the puck when he touches it though. That's one thing you can count on


----------



## Polarismalibu

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1992893 said:


> Ranger620;1992882 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One year I got POUNDED. That's when the wife finally got it when I always said you either owe the bank or the IRS, at least when you owe the bank you have something to show for it.
> 
> 
> 
> It took a long time to get my gf to understand why I always got new stuff instead of cheap used.
Click to expand...


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1992900 said:


> NICHOLS LANDSCA;1992893 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is exactly what I just told my wife the same thing. I worked so hard to get my debts paid off to only end up with a debt to the irs
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly...........
Click to expand...


----------



## Doughboy12

Passes are all in the skates again tonight for the Wild. 
Trying too hard it looks like. AGAIN.


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;1992903 said:


> At least he shoots the puck when he touches it though. That's one thing you can count on


Indeed. But his effort has been lacking. IMHO


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;1992909 said:


> Indeed. But his effort has been lacking. IMHO


Could just be in a slump. They had said several games back he had more pipes than goals


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1992904 said:


> NICHOLS LANDSCA;1992893 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It took a long time to get my gf to understand why I always got new stuff instead of cheap used.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe a combination of paid for and not paid for
> 
> Not sure what's up with mobile
Click to expand...


----------



## Greenery

I didn't watch Novaks video but I think he's hinting at snow?


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;1992910 said:


> Could just be in a slump. They had said several games back he had more pipes than goals


He's in a slump no doubt. But Haula gets to sit cause Yeo isn't happy with his effort. Bull cafe.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Ranger620;1992911 said:


> Polarismalibu;1992904 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe a combination of paid for and not paid for
> 
> Not sure what's up with mobile
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's drunk
Click to expand...


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Ranger620;1992900 said:


> NICHOLS LANDSCA;1992893 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is exactly what I just told my wife the same thing. I worked so hard to get my debts paid off to only end up with a debt to the irs
> 
> 
> 
> That's when I got pounded, felt like I was drowning in payments just paid stuff off and didn't buy anything. Felt great until tax time. Won't do that again
Click to expand...


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1992923 said:


> That's when I got pounded, felt like I was drowning in payments just paid stuff off and didn't buy anything. Felt great until tax time. Won't do that again


I would rather have some monthly payments an owe irs less than get nailed at pay out a bunch at tax time. At least your money is going into something worth value.


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1992923 said:


> That's when I got pounded, felt like I was drowning in payments just paid stuff off and didn't buy anything. Felt great until tax time. Won't do that again


Fixes it. Someone must have deleted part of the qoute thingy


----------



## Ranger620

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1992923 said:


> Ranger620;1992900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's when I got pounded, felt like I was drowning in payments just paid stuff off and didn't buy anything. Felt great until tax time. Won't do that again
> 
> 
> 
> yep exactly where I'm at
Click to expand...


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1992925 said:


> Fixes it. Someone must have deleted part of the qoute thingy


Just did it to me again


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1992927 said:


> Just did it to me again


Not this one. All the messed up ones that get qouted will be screwed up though.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1992888 said:


> Way i look at it is of you need or want something and can afford it you really save 30 plus percent if you figure in what you would pay in income tax.


Exactly.......


----------



## djagusch

jimslawnsnow;1992866 said:


> Anyone??????


The dealer does.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1992925 said:


> Fixes it. Someone must have deleted part of the qoute thingy


That's exactly it... If you look close after it looks cafe'd... go back and edit... usually there are 2 front end quotes... Usually someone just deletes something wrong in a reply and it gets messed up...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1992926 said:


> NICHOLS LANDSCA;1992923 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yep exactly where I'm at
> 
> 
> 
> See this here?
Click to expand...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1992931 said:


> That's exactly it... If you look close after it looks cafe'd... go back and edit... usually there are 2 front end quotes... Usually someone just deletes something wrong in a reply and it gets messed up...


Or you type and it goes into the qoute for some reason and then delete to much. Not sure why that happens either.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1992926 said:


> yep exactly where I'm at


Now I fixed it...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Jimlawn....

I have my CMPattachments dethatcher I'll sell for $300. Gonna put it on CL for $400 tomorrow.

New they are $659 for a 60". Coach will agree they are 400% better than a JRCO.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Novak says heavy snow for me then to the NE.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I don't depreciate anything 100% in the first year unless it was paid for with cash.

I also depreciate anything with payments over the life of said loan.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I had just shy of $40,000 in sub fees last year. You all are welcome.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If I would have finished the project I just put a bid on, last fall, I could have hit $500,000. Stupid snow.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1992937 said:


> I don't depreciate anything 100% in the first year unless it was paid for with cash.
> 
> I also depreciate anything with payments over the life of said loan.


I do the same. Would suck to take 100% deduction then still have the payments


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1992936 said:


> Novak says heavy snow for me then to the NE.


Maybe we can still get the monster push video


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1992940 said:


> I do the same. Would suck to take 100% deduction then still have the payments


I did that last year with my truck, saved me about 15k in taxes. Thats a lot of truck payments. Then this year bought another but only wrote off some of it. With the value of used trucks i get about what i owe on it. I was 2k short last year, needed tires and extended warranty that was about 4k. Getting a new truck worked in my favor wrote a 2k check for the difference.


----------



## snowman55

LwnmwrMan22;1992939 said:


> If I would have finished the project I just put a bid on, last fall, I could have hit $500,000. Stupid snow.


That's impressive. How many guys do you run? ( besides yourself 24/7)


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;1992946 said:


> That's impressive. How many guys do you run? ( besides yourself 24/7)


Last year was 7 guys. Had about $120k in payroll, gonna try to drop that payroll down to about $100,000. The gross will probably drop about $30,000 this year.

And yes, I realize that would mean $10,000 would theoretically come out of my pocket.

There are other savings though if everything goes somewhat to plan.


----------



## snowman55

I like numbers. 30-40% payroll about right. Big question is did you net 10%+? With what you said you owe on tax I would guess you did just about that. Nice year


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1992935 said:


> Jimlawn....
> 
> I have my CMPattachments dethatcher I'll sell for $300. Gonna put it on CL for $400 tomorrow.
> 
> New they are $659 for a 60". Coach will agree they are 400% better than a JRCO.


Does it have a mount? All I have are jrco mounts


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1992947 said:


> Last year was 7 guys. Had about $120k in payroll, gonna try to drop that payroll down to about $100,000. The gross will probably drop about $30,000 this year.
> 
> And yes, I realize that would mean $10,000 would theoretically come out of my pocket.
> 
> There are other savings though if everything goes somewhat to plan.


well paying 7k on 500k gross, you must have had a bunch of write offs.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1992950 said:


> Does it have a mount? All I have are jrco mounts


Yes, it comes with the mount. Once you have this, you'll dump your JRCOs.


----------



## snowman55

qualitycut;1992951 said:


> well paying 7k on 500k gross, you must have had a bunch of write offs.


7000 after claiming house , kids, Ira , etc. if pays himself salary business Made like 75,000?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;1992948 said:


> I like numbers. 30-40% payroll about right. Big question is did you net 10%+? With what you said you owe on tax I would guess you did just about that. Nice year


Net number is always a gray area. But yes. On the tax form I'm close to that number.


----------



## qualitycut

snowman55;1992955 said:


> 7000 after claiming house , kids, Ira , etc. if pays himself salary business Made like 75,000?


isnt it closer to 30% income tax.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1992951 said:


> well paying 7k on 500k gross, you must have had a bunch of write offs.


Payroll, subs and fuel alone was over $200,000.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1992958 said:


> isnt it closer to 30% income tax.


Not if you write off enough.

Plus, the $7600 is what I owe. Wife had $5100 withheld she doesn't get back.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1992956 said:


> Net number is always a gray area. But yes. On the tax form I'm close to that number.


Exactly depends on how things get written of ect.


----------



## Greenery

Question for some of you smaller landscape companies. 

Landscape design from softscape to hardscapes, do you do your own designing layouts, have an in house dedicated designer, use a third party or?

It's one of many areas I could could use some help with and am trying to determine the best route to go. 

Hiring a dedicated person is out of the question at this point so really it's time to step up my own knowledge or find a third party to work with.

Smaller projects I'm Ok with but when I have people wanting to spend lots of money I want to make sure I give them what they deserve.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1992960 said:


> Not if you write off enough.
> 
> Plus, the $7600 is what I owe. Wife had $5100 withheld she doesn't get back.


Yea im not used to the married and kids thing on taxes.


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1992962 said:


> Question for some of you smaller landscape companies.
> 
> Landscape design from softscape to hardscapes, do you do your own designing layouts, have an in house dedicated designer, use a third party or?
> 
> It's one of many areas I could could use some help with and am trying to determine the best route to go.
> 
> Hiring a dedicated person is out of the question at this point so really it's time to step up my own knowledge or find a third party to work with.
> 
> Smaller projects I'm Ok with but when I have people wanting to spend lots of money I want to make sure I give them what they deserve.


At 1 time worked with a designer who in turn would give me work, well she had to many other landscapers and didnt really pan out for me. I now send them to Gertens to do it and works well as they use products they carry. I would check to see if any of your suppliers offer it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1992962 said:


> Question for some of you smaller landscape companies.
> 
> Landscape design from softscape to hardscapes, do you do your own designing layouts, have an in house dedicated designer, use a third party or?
> 
> It's one of many areas I could could use some help with and am trying to determine the best route to go.
> 
> Hiring a dedicated person is out of the question at this point so really it's time to step up my own knowledge or find a third party to work with.
> 
> Smaller projects I'm Ok with but when I have people wanting to spend lots of money I want to make sure I give them what they deserve.


If it's a large bid (detail wise) I just refer it out. I know I'm not big enough to handle weeks on one project.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1992953 said:


> Yes, it comes with the mount. Once you have this, you'll dump your JRCOs.


If he doesn't want it, I might.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1992963 said:


> Yea im not used to the married and kids thing on taxes.


Yeah, I need to get this building up, plus incorporate this year, get more tax breaks in place for next year.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hmmmm...gas drops by 32% for this summer???


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal......1-0 wild. 10:30 left in 3rd


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;1992966 said:


> If he doesn't want it, I might.


Here we go....


----------



## qualitycut

Yea!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goalllllllllll


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1992970 said:


> Here we go....


Ask Snowguy.... When I say I'm buying something, I'm there. . I'll even walk over people to get it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I suppose I should load up the bricks and the dethatcher, go sit at doughboy's house and whomever gets there first while I'm unloading the bricks, gets it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Can someone please tell me what the draw is to move to Duluth? I have a young guy, hard worker, trusted driver that is moving to Duluth for the Lifestyle and a $10 an hour pay cut. I don't get it.


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1992964 said:


> At 1 time worked with a designer who in turn would give me work, well she had to many other landscapers and didnt really pan out for me. I now send them to Gertens to do it and works well as they use products they carry. I would check to see if any of your suppliers offer it.


Thanks I'll check into it.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1992973 said:


> Ask Snowguy.... When I say I'm buying something, I'm there. . I'll even walk over people to get it.


Yea Richard. I had to haul the skid out to haul 1.5 ton of 1 ft boulders from the street because i didnt have any wheel burrows.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goallllllll


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal.........Zucker pots one in his first game back.


----------



## qualitycut

Goal.........


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1992965 said:


> If it's a large bid (detail wise) I just refer it out. I know I'm not big enough to handle weeks on one project.


Thanks. . ..


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1992974 said:


> I suppose I should load up the bricks and the dethatcher, go sit at doughboy's house and whomever gets there first while I'm unloading the bricks, gets it.


You know where I live. Or Quality can show you.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1992975 said:


> Can someone please tell me what the draw is to move to Duluth? I have a young guy, hard worker, trusted driver that is moving to Duluth for the Lifestyle and a $10 an hour pay cut. I don't get it.


I dont know, why do you live in minneapolis? 

Duluths a cool town. Not sure i would want to live there.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1992975 said:


> Can someone please tell me what the draw is to move to Duluth? I have a young guy, hard worker, trusted driver that is moving to Duluth for the Lifestyle and a $10 an hour pay cut. I don't get it.


Drugs? Nature? Pace?


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1992982 said:


> You know where I live. Or Quality can show you.


I havent been out that way for a while so still haven't figured it out


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1992975 said:


> Can someone please tell me what the draw is to move to Duluth? I have a young guy, hard worker, trusted driver that is moving to Duluth for the Lifestyle and a $10 an hour pay cut. I don't get it.


Canal Park and Roofies is my guess. Or he is going to work for snofarmer?


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1992975 said:


> Can someone please tell me what the draw is to move to Duluth? I have a young guy, hard worker, trusted driver that is moving to Duluth for the Lifestyle and a $10 an hour pay cut. I don't get it.


Single guy? College town.


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1992970 said:


> Here we go....


Haha.

Not even trying to stir the pot. Just thinking about a second dethatcher


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1992973 said:


> Ask Snowguy.... When I say I'm buying something, I'm there. . I'll even walk over people to get it.


I'm the same. Still no pas though!


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;1992987 said:


> Canal Park and Roofies is my guess. Or he is going to work for snofarmer?


This........:laughing:


----------



## djagusch

SSS Inc.;1992975 said:


> Can someone please tell me what the draw is to move to Duluth? I have a young guy, hard worker, trusted driver that is moving to Duluth for the Lifestyle and a $10 an hour pay cut. I don't get it.


I like the ac affect the lake has during the summer. It wouldn't be a bad place for a second home just north of town. Pretty sure the overall pace of life up there is slower compared to the cities. Which reduces stress, etc in life.


----------



## qualitycut

I think im safe to run to dq now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1992975 said:


> Can someone please tell me what the draw is to move to Duluth? I have a young guy, hard worker, trusted driver that is moving to Duluth for the Lifestyle and a $10 an hour pay cut. I don't get it.


Not sure, a buddy of mine just moved up there too.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1992986 said:


> I havent been out that way for a while so still haven't figured it out


Well the niebor's lawn has more damage than mine....still.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1992977 said:


> Yea Richard. I had to haul the skid out to haul 1.5 ton of 1 ft boulders from the street because i didnt have any wheel burrows.


I told you that you could have choice. I didn't NEED both. Just figured with these larger mulch jobs it would be nice to have a couple more.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1992975 said:


> Can someone please tell me what the draw is to move to Duluth? I have a young guy, hard worker, trusted driver that is moving to Duluth for the Lifestyle and a $10 an hour pay cut. I don't get it.


Really??? Have you ever been to Duluth?


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1992993 said:


> I think im safe to run to dq now.


Made my own shake to start the third.


----------



## Doughboy12

4:17 to go CityGuy. 2-0 Wild.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1992990 said:


> I'm the same. Still no pas though!


Hit refresh more often. It's not like you were working or had ice to be on, fishing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1992995 said:


> Well the niebor's lawn has more damage than mine....still.


Yeah, I have no idea where you live.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1992996 said:


> I told you that you could have choice. I didn't NEED both. Just figured with these larger mulch jobs it would be nice to have a couple more.


I have an extra too. Wife got me a double wheel cart style. Mom and Dad moved to a town house so Pops gave me his. Metal single wheel.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1992997 said:


> Really??? Have you ever been to Duluth?


The do have a dandy of a strip club downtown. I would just drink all the time if i lived there.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1992984 said:


> I dont know, why do you live in minneapolis?
> 
> Duluths a cool town. Not sure i would want to live there.





Doughboy12;1992985 said:


> Drugs? Nature? Pace?





Drakeslayer;1992987 said:


> Canal Park and Roofies is my guess. Or he is going to work for snofarmer?





Ranger620;1992988 said:


> Single guy? College town.


Yes Duluth is a cool town but I'm not sure I would live there either. No drugs but he is kind of a nature guy. He used to put his COOP veggies in our fridge at the shop. I always thought that was funny. Single, yes. Pretty good opportunity to grow with us so I am always miffed when guys do stuff like this. Had to pretty much hold this guys hand early on but he turned into a great employee for the past two years. He's missing out on a handsome "signing" bonus too. This is something we are trying out now. In lieu of a Christmas bonus we are giving something the following year if guys come back.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1993005 said:


> Yes Duluth is a cool town but I'm not sure I would live there either. No drugs but he is kind of a nature guy. He used to put his COOP veggies in our fridge at the shop. I always thought that was funny. Single, yes. Pretty good opportunity to grow with us so I am always miffed when guys do stuff like this. Had to pretty much hold this guys hand early on but he turned into a great employee for the past two years. He's missing out on a handsome "signing" bonus too. This is something we are trying out now. In lieu of a Christmas bonus we are giving something the following year if guys come back.


Does he know that part?


----------



## Doughboy12

Pulled the goalie.............2-1


----------



## Polarismalibu

Wow!!! Quality better get back home


----------



## Doughboy12

Here we go watching the play again.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1993005 said:


> Yes Duluth is a cool town but I'm not sure I would live there either. No drugs but he is kind of a nature guy. He used to put his COOP veggies in our fridge at the shop. I always thought that was funny. Single, yes. Pretty good opportunity to grow with us so I am always miffed when guys do stuff like this. Had to pretty much hold this guys hand early on but he turned into a great employee for the past two years. He's missing out on a handsome "signing" bonus too. This is something we are trying out now. In lieu of a Christmas bonus we are giving something the following year if guys come back.


Hey, you forgot to quote me, Richard.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1992997 said:


> Really??? Have you ever been to Duluth?


Yes I've been numerous times. Not that exciting if you ask me.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1993010 said:


> Hey, you forgot to quote me, Richard.


See above. You were late to the party.


----------



## Doughboy12

10.9 to go. Face off in Wild end.
Time out Hawks.
Edit 11.8


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1993012 said:


> See above. You were late to the party.


I was.... Story of my life.....

I love Duluth. Got engaged at Split Rock.

Might be back there tomorrow. Guess it sounds like my dad's youngest brother, only surviving sibling out of 11 might not be around this world much longer.

His brother has no other family, so my dad needs to go get power of attorney in case he ends up on life support or worse.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1993005 said:


> Yes Duluth is a cool town but I'm not sure I would live there either. No drugs but he is kind of a nature guy. He used to put his COOP veggies in our fridge at the shop. I always thought that was funny. Single, yes. Pretty good opportunity to grow with us so I am always miffed when guys do stuff like this. Had to pretty much hold this guys hand early on but he turned into a great employee for the past two years. He's missing out on a handsome "signing" bonus too. This is something we are trying out now. In lieu of a Christmas bonus we are giving something the following year if guys come back.


Kinda like the people who move to Colorado live on a small check just to enjoy it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

*
We win!!!!!!!!!!
*


----------



## skorum03

Polarismalibu;1993008 said:


> Wow!!! Quality better get back home


Would have had someone to blame had they ended up losing somehow..


----------



## Doughboy12

Over. ........


----------



## Polarismalibu

And we are in the playoffs!!


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1993008 said:


> Wow!!! Quality better get back home


Was only gone 5 min. That salted carmel truffle blizzard minus the fudge is amazing of anyone is looking to switch it up next time.


----------



## CityGuy

Playoffs here we come


----------



## skorum03

Clinched!...


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1993004 said:


> The do have a dandy of a strip club downtown. I would just drink all the time if i lived there.


Toga. My roommates parents came up for parents weekend and guess who we saw at the toga? Yep both of them.


----------



## qualitycut

My tv must be about 10 seconds slower


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1993021 said:


> Was only gone 5 min. That salted carmel truffle blizzard minus the fudge is amazing of anyone is looking to switch it up next time.


That almost cost you a steak dinner. To about 5 of us.....lol


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1993016 said:


> Kinda like the people who move to Colorado live on a small check just to enjoy it.


Umm......That was his plan last year. He was going to work on some hippie farm until I raised the stakes a bit. I'm trying to get as many years as I can from him.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1993024 said:


> Toga. My roommates parents came up for parents weekend and guess who we saw at the toga? Yep both of them.


Haha classy.....


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1993027 said:


> Umm......That was his plan last year. He was going to work on some hippie farm until I raised the stakes a bit. I'm trying to get as many years as I can from him.


My buddies brother was going to school to be a pharmacist, dropped out like 1.5 years before he graduated, moved to Colorado and lived in a van down by the river teaching sking and then white water rafting.


----------



## Doughboy12

I think the dog got my sickness. Been mooping all night. Was shaking on and off when we got home. Poor little guy.


----------



## SSS Inc.

That was
a
Fun game
to win!!!!

Go Wild!!!!!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

Can you even believe how great this game is when both teams play hockey instead of bullies.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1993027 said:


> Umm......That was his plan last year. He was going to work on some hippie farm until I raised the stakes a bit. I'm trying to get as many years as I can from him.


Hourly rates are getting crazy this year. I have talked to a bunch of guys and most are paying $2-5 an hour more than last year for the same positions. From simple wheelbarrow guy to a foreman position.


----------



## Polarismalibu

So we will have Nashville or St. Louis first round then depending on what those two teams do the next two games


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I suppose, no pressure to get tax stuff done. Better go play some PS4.

Anyone got any other tips on how to get this Grandstand sold? Other than wash it?http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/grd/4938812251.html


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1993030 said:


> My buddies brother was going to school to be a pharmacist, dropped out like 1.5 years before he graduated, moved to Colorado and lived in a van down by the river teaching sking and then white water rafting.


Sounds like our guide when we went rafting out in Glacier Nat'l Park a couple years ago.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1993036 said:


> I suppose, no pressure to get tax stuff done. Better go play some PS4.
> 
> Anyone got any other tips on how to get this Grandstand sold? Other than wash it?http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/grd/4938812251.html


For starters I would say wash it.  Then get new pics with the new kicks and take a picture when its wet.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1993036 said:


> I suppose, no pressure to get tax stuff done. Better go play some PS4.
> 
> Anyone got any other tips on how to get this Grandstand sold? Other than wash it?http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/grd/4938812251.html


Get that creepy shadow guy out of there


----------



## Greenery

Is that chute blocker a toro accessory? 
It looks like the cables are broken and dangling down there by the chute. Flip the pad up for pics.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I've got some new ones. Drop the NEW tires bit. With the new pics make no mention of it. I'm turned off when I see new stuff is or will be added before the sale. I think they ran it into the ground and now are trying to put some lipstick on it. If they come look and there was no mention they will say "hey that thing has really nice tires!"  And get that Green thing out of the pics, makes you look like you're running a pawn shop.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1993015 said:


> I was.... Story of my life.....
> 
> I love Duluth. Got engaged at Split Rock.
> 
> Might be back there tomorrow. Guess it sounds like my dad's youngest brother, only surviving sibling out of 11 might not be around this world much longer.
> 
> His brother has no other family, so my dad needs to go get power of attorney in case he ends up on life support or worse.


I proposed to my GF last fall in two harbors. Feels like a whole another world there and only a 2 hour drive to get there. Try to get up there as many times a year as possible, kind of our special spot I guess.

Getting married in Duluth this September


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;1993046 said:


> I proposed to my GF last fall in two harbors. Feels like a whole another world there and only a 2 hour drive to get there. Try to get up there as many times a year as possible, kind of our special spot I guess.
> 
> Getting married in Duluth this September


Most of my free time last winter was spent in two harbors or silver bay. We went snowmobiling up there every chance we got.

It will never get old going up there.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1993036 said:


> I suppose, no pressure to get tax stuff done. Better go play some PS4.
> 
> Anyone got any other tips on how to get this Grandstand sold? Other than wash it?http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/grd/4938812251.html


I suppose I could buy it to start a lawn crew to help pay my taxes. What do I bit stuff at $7.50 a unit:laughing:. I need a job. Hoping wife gets a offer from the company she interviewed with last week.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1993045 said:


> I've got some new ones. Drop the NEW tires bit. With the new pics make no mention of it. I'm turned off when I see new stuff is or will be added before the sale. I think they ran it into the ground and now are trying to put some lipstick on it. If they come look and there was no mention they will say "hey that thing has really nice tires!"  And get that Green thing out of the pics, makes you look like you're running a pawn shop.


Actually, Craigslist hadn't updated yet.

It says new tires on it.

And yes, the flap is a Toro accessory, and yes, the cables are broken.

Thursday in the rain I will pull that flap off, put the OEM flap back on, relist for $4,000 and probably sell it Saturday.


----------



## qualitycut

Whos doing cleanups tomorrow?


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1993051 said:


> Whos doing cleanups tomorrow?


Not me I'm gonna try and get some windows in


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We are cutting down 2 dead trees in Forest Lake, then doing a bunch of cut backs at a charter school in Chisago. Might try to clean up in Chisago after that.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

John Force is back in a Chevy. Wonder what kind of coin was involved in that decision?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

So we and watched fast 7. A few seats over sat a guy I posted about a couple months ago. Hired him to shovel. Never showed, then said was at grandmas. A couple months ago he went to jail for burglary. How wierd.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1993004 said:


> The do have a dandy of a strip club downtown. I would just drink all the time if i lived there.


Love the Toga... College girls hard at work... payup


----------



## CityGuy

35° cloudy 
Slight breeze


----------



## SnowGuy73

38° light breeze overcast.


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1993033 said:


> Can you even believe how great this game is when both teams play hockey instead of bullies.


This.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;1993034 said:


> Hourly rates are getting crazy this year. I have talked to a bunch of guys and most are paying $2-5 an hour more than last year for the same positions. From simple wheelbarrow guy to a foreman position.


Wait what? Trying to compete with min wage hike and fast food paying more?


----------



## CityGuy

93x predicts wild to the cup finals and lose there. I hope they're right. Be fun to watch.


----------



## CityGuy

35° cloudy 
Light breeze


----------



## CityGuy

Quiet ride this morning in the truck. Could be a long day.


----------



## djagusch

CityGuy;1993095 said:


> Quiet ride this morning in the truck. Could be a long day.


he's probably saying why is that guy always typing on his phone, we are on the clock.


----------



## CityGuy

djagusch;1993096 said:


> he's probably saying why is that guy always typing on his phone, we are on the clock.


4 of us in the truck. Not a word. No radio. Absolute silence.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1993097 said:


> 4 of us in the truck. Not a word. No radio. Absolute silence.


Well yea, its kind of akward when one of you is sitting on someone's lap.


----------



## Bill1090

39*
Overcast.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Noaa app now has a snow estimater with the latest update.


----------



## Doughboy12

NorthernProServ;1993046 said:


> I proposed to my GF last fall in two harbors. Feels like a whole another world there and only a 2 hour drive to get there. Try to get up there as many times a year as possible, kind of our special spot I guess.
> 
> Getting married in Duluth this September


Um.......... you forgot to add "At This Time" :laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1993098 said:


> Well yea, its kind of akward when one of you is sitting on someone's lap.


This.................


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1993102 said:


> Noaa app now has a snow estimater with the latest update.


Have you found it?? I've been trying to figure out where it is.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1993098 said:


> Well yea, its kind of akward when one of you is sitting on someone's lap.


You'd like it too much.


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1993102 said:


> Noaa app now has a snow estimater with the latest update.


Where does one find that?


----------



## CityGuy

Its not any to warm outside this morning.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Doughboy12;1993104 said:


> Um.......... you forgot to add "At This Time" :laughing:


Now that's funny


----------



## SnowGuy73

When your on the hourly page put your finger on the far right of the page and drag left. All your options will appear and it's in there.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1993106 said:


> Have you found it?? I've been trying to figure out where it is.


Same, just downloaded the update


----------



## SnowGuy73

Anyone know where these end up after home depot?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Or these?..


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1993112 said:


> Same, just downloaded the update


See above...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1993111 said:


> When your on the hourly page put your finger on the far right of the page and drag left. All your options will appear and it's in there.


Got it. It's the hourly from the NWS page. I still wish he'd have an option to show the night graphic.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1993111 said:


> When your on the hourly page put your finger on the far right of the page and drag left. All your options will appear and it's in there.


Got it! Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1993113 said:


> Anyone know where these end up after home depot?


Have you tried talking to the tool rental guys? They sell everything else... Got an amazing deal on an aerator with 50 hours on it last year...


----------



## qualitycut

Sss you going to ace to look at the auction stuff


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1993119 said:


> Have you tried talking to the tool rental guys? They sell everything else... Got an amazing deal on an aerator with 50 hours on it last year...


10-4.

I will ask today, thanks!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Jim.

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/grd/4969104892.html


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1993121 said:


> Sss you going to ace to look at the auction stuff


I'm hoping to. I've got my eye on a few items. You going?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1993124 said:


> I'm hoping to. I've got my eye on a few items. You going?


Yea just stopped there with a buddy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1993111 said:


> When your on the hourly page put your finger on the far right of the page and drag left. All your options will appear and it's in there.


Got it. It's the hourly from the NWS page. I still wish he'd have an option to show the night graphic.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If anyone wants my dethatcher for $300, speak up. Tonight it's going on CL. I have a small window to sell it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1993128 said:


> Got it. It's the hourly from the NWS page. I still wish he'd have an option to show the night graphic.


Whats the night graphic?


----------



## NorthernProServ

NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1993131 said:


> NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Maybe it will still be raining when i go to vegas


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1993129 said:


> If anyone wants my dethatcher for $300, speak up. Tonight it's going on CL. I have a small window to sell it.


You ever get closer to the metro area?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1993133 said:


> You ever get closer to the metro area?


If either you or skorum want it, I will load up these bricks for doughboy and whoever wants it can meet me at his place or nearby.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1993136 said:


> If either you or skorum want it, I will load up these bricks for doughboy and whoever wants it can meet me at his place or nearby.


That would be 2 miles from 35 off the south Buck Hill exit....fyi


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1993138 said:


> That would be 2 miles from 35 off the south Buck Hill exit....fyi


Then it sounds like I need to do it on a cheat day for the wife (for her diet) so she can go to Cracker Barrel.

And whoever wants it can meet me in the Buck Hill parking lot.

Unless skorum wants to just drive up here and get it.

Or meet me in St. Paul tomorrow e


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1993136 said:


> If either you or skorum want it, I will load up these bricks for doughboy and whoever wants it can meet me at his place or nearby.


If Jim doesn't want it, I will take it. I have cash in my pocket.

Jim has first dibs though


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1993140 said:


> If Jim doesn't want it, I will take it. I have cash in my pocket.
> 
> Jim has first dibs though


K, Jim. You have until 6 pm today to decide, else it's Skorums.


----------



## ryde307

Polarismalibu;1992889 said:


> I bought to much to write it all off 100% is my problem


If you depreciate it all and write it all off 100% and are making payments then the payments moving forward become income only raising your tax burden for future years. It will help this year but hurt moving forward. If you paid for it in full then it would not effect it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1993142 said:


> K, Jim. You have until 6 pm today to decide, else it's Skorums.


Ok. When you going to doughs?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1993145 said:


> Ok. When you going to doughs?


Sometime before the weekend is over. Saturday night I'm busy.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1993148 said:


> Sometime before the weekend is over. Saturday night I'm busy.


If he doesn't take it, I can pick it up when (if) I buy Djagusch's trac vac.

Just so you know


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1993148 said:


> Sometime before the weekend is over. Saturday night I'm busy.


Ok. Let me know. I can make pretty much anyday/time work


----------



## banonea

Just found out that I am going to loose one of my main guy for lawn care from the 23 of this month to the end of July, has to have shoulder surgery, ans i just signed 4 more Mantiance contacts for this season. ..........****!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

39° and cloudy 
Slight breeze


----------



## NorthernProServ

feels like we should be out working...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1993130 said:


> Whats the night graphic?


On the NWS page where it shows day/night, I emailed the guy and asked him if it would be possible to do the same on the app, so you don't have to click on the day.

Made it easier when glancing for plowing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1993155 said:


> feels like we should be out working...


Everyone I know, is..... You wouldn't be getting much done in Moose Lake though.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1993157 said:


> Everyone I know, is..... You wouldn't be getting much done in Moose Lake though.[./QUOTE]
> Have seen 1 guy out


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You're in Moose Lake too??


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1993139 said:


> Then it sounds like I need to do it on a cheat day for the wife (for her diet) so she can go to Cracker Barrel.
> 
> And whoever wants it can meet me in the Buck Hill parking lot.
> 
> Unless skorum wants to just drive up here and get it.
> 
> Or meet me in St. Paul tomorrow e


Easier to meet in the Gander Mountain lot. It's always empty in the north lot.


----------



## qualitycut

I seen someone out dethatching, they are going to need to do some serious seeding


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Alot of companies out throwing fert. Tru green is applying liquid something. Has absolutely no smell to it


----------



## CityGuy

43° cloudy 
Slight breeze


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1993171 said:


> I seen someone out dethatching, they are going to need to do some serious seeding


Same here in Roseville, wouldn't you think after 20' or at least when you went to make the return pass with the turf sweeper you'd STOP?!? Not this guy, I sat and watched for a few minutes shaking my head


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

I really don't think anyone out doing lawn stuff is getting ahead of anything


----------



## Doughboy12

A Wild victory Thursday in Nashville would match the NHL record for consecutive road victories of 12 set by the 2005-06 Detroit Red Wings.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1993178 said:


> I really don't think anyone out doing lawn stuff is getting ahead of anything


I agree. I think it's more of getting out to do something. Getting some billing in for all the per time people.


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;1993005 said:


> Yes Duluth is a cool town but I'm not sure I would live there either. No drugs but he is kind of a nature guy. He used to put his COOP veggies in our fridge at the shop. I always thought that was funny. Single, yes. Pretty good opportunity to grow with us so I am always miffed when guys do stuff like this. Had to pretty much hold this guys hand early on but he turned into a great employee for the past two years. He's missing out on a handsome "signing" bonus too. This is something we are trying out now. In lieu of a Christmas bonus we are giving something the following year if guys come back.


I like this idea. Pay them when they come back not when they are leaving.



Drakeslayer;1993034 said:


> Hourly rates are getting crazy this year. I have talked to a bunch of guys and most are paying $2-5 an hour more than last year for the same positions. From simple wheelbarrow guy to a foreman position.


Everyone I know has said the same. Ours went up also.



LwnmwrMan22;1993036 said:


> I suppose, no pressure to get tax stuff done. Better go play some PS4.
> 
> Anyone got any other tips on how to get this Grandstand sold? Other than wash it?http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/grd/4938812251.html


For whatever reason the Toros don't sell well. We had that almost new one last year and it was hard to sell. If it was a vantage it would be gone.



cbservicesllc;1993119 said:


> Have you tried talking to the tool rental guys? They sell everything else... Got an amazing deal on an aerator with 50 hours on it last year...


This. Or check with corporate. Some of the big companies sell through a corporate buying program.



banonea;1993153 said:


> Just found out that I am going to loose one of my main guy for lawn care from the 23 of this month to the end of July, has to have shoulder surgery, ans i just signed 4 more Mantiance contacts for this season. ..........****!!!!!!!!!!!


Tell him to mow with one arm. It's slow but doable.



LwnmwrMan22;1993161 said:


> You're in Moose Lake too??


Still snow up there? I was going to check on the cabin one of these weekends.



LwnmwrMan22;1993180 said:


> I agree. I think it's more of getting out to do something. Getting some billing in for all the per time people.


We are out. Did blowing only sites yesterday and some of today. Doing a couple others that are dry. It's not as fast but might as well get done what we can before the grass starts to grow.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Who said something about it being g in the 80's next week?


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1993153 said:


> Just found out that I am going to loose one of my main guy for lawn care from the 23 of this month to the end of July, has to have shoulder surgery, ans i just signed 4 more Mantiance contacts for this season. ..........****!!!!!!!!!!!


That sucks.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

jimslawnsnow;1993183 said:


> Who said something about it being g in the 80's next week?


In Florida maybe


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1993179 said:


> A Wild victory Thursday in Nashville would match the NHL record for consecutive road victories of 12 set by the 2005-06 Detroit Red Wings.


Bring it home boys.


----------



## CityGuy

Hey Green what time is it on sunday and where?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1993183 said:


> Who said something about it being g in the 80's next week?


I did, they said possible mid to end of week.


----------



## qualitycut

70 Tuesday


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1993190 said:


> I did, they said possible mid to end of week.


Who's they? I don't see it


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1993191 said:


> 70 Tuesday


I have 62 for tuesday


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1993192 said:


> Who's they? I don't see it


One model has the system (large trough) parked out west of here with severe weather possible on Wednesday and highs in the 70s and 80s. The other moves the system (trough) through here and parks it over the great lakes, brining us rain and even some snowfall by the end of the week.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Instability parameters indicate the potential for
thunder from southern mn across east central mn and west central
wi...and then a wintry mix as colder air wraps into the area as
the trough lifts to the great lakes. The 00z gfs was less excited
about accumulating snowfall in the forecast area...although it
still appears a quick 1-2 inches could occur from south central mn
east/northeast into west central wi late thursday night before the
snow ends.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1993197 said:


> Instability parameters indicate the potential for
> thunder from southern mn across east central mn and west central
> wi...and then a wintry mix as colder air wraps into the area as
> the trough lifts to the great lakes. The 00z gfs was less excited
> about accumulating snowfall in the forecast area...although it
> still appears a quick 1-2 inches could occur from south central mn
> east/northeast into west central wi late thursday night before the
> snow ends.


That would slow things down a bit.


----------



## Ranger620

If any of you guys in the north west metro have recommendations for a tax accountant I wouldn't mind checking them out if you would share. Done with the one I have.


----------



## Polarismalibu

ryde307;1993144 said:


> If you depreciate it all and write it all off 100% and are making payments then the payments moving forward become income only raising your tax burden for future years. It will help this year but hurt moving forward. If you paid for it in full then it would not effect it.


Yeah I think the only thing he is writing off 100% is the one trailer I paid cash for. I could be wrong haven't herd back from him he's still working on them


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1993188 said:


> Hey Green what time is it on sunday and where?


8 start like always. On hwy 12 across from red lodge but we are still waiting on the DNR to get off there a$$.


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;1993200 said:


> If any of you guys in the north west metro have recommendations for a tax accountant I wouldn't mind checking them out if you would share. Done with the one I have.


Not the North West Metro but Quality's lady came very highly recommended ...and I concur. Robert St....by Cesar Chavez.

Oh, and what happened now?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone with a current road temp?


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1993209 said:


> Anyone with a current road temp?


Soil temps are in the 40's


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1993216 said:


> Soil temps are in the 40's


I HOPE the snow sticks to the soil. Blacktop....not so much.


----------



## Doughboy12

Jack got a hole in one at the Masters today. (Par 3 tournament)


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1993219 said:


> I HOPE the snow sticks to the soil. Blacktop....not so much.


I would like for some snow just to get people to SETTLE DOWN


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Tsarnaev was found guilty on all 30 counts.


----------



## CityGuy

Carlos Avery had a grass fire again. Contained at this time.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1993180 said:


> I agree. I think it's more of getting out to do something. Getting some billing in for all the per time people.


Yeah I probably should have had guys out attempting today... but we did other projects today... We certainly aren't growing grass yet...


----------



## Greenery

Next week's weather just keeps looking worse as we get closer.


----------



## Greenery

cbservicesllc;1993227 said:


> Yeah I problem should have had guys out attempting today... but we did other projects today... We certainly aren't growing grass yet...


How was the class yesterday?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1993200 said:


> If any of you guys in the north west metro have recommendations for a tax accountant I wouldn't mind checking them out if you would share. Done with the one I have.


Adam Hardy at Jenson & Company https://www.jensonco.com/about-us/ in Maple Grove... Been with him for 4 years... A little cocky, but I'd like my numbers guy to be good at what he does...

I just helped get my sister a job there as well doing data entry and some beginning accounting work...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1993209 said:


> Anyone with a current road temp?


52-54 here...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;1993230 said:


> How was the class yesterday?


SnowGuy and I came to the consensus it was probably better for people that have never been in the industry because we sat and talked shop the whole time... It was alright, worth $12 for the info and free lunch...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1993234 said:


> SnowGuy and I came to the consensus it was probably better for people that have never been in the industry because we sat and talked shop the whole time... It was alright, worth $12 for the info and free lunch...


And chuckles????????


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1993223 said:


> I would like for some snow just to get people to SETTLE DOWN


Lets go with this. Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1993234 said:


> SnowGuy and I came to the consensus it was probably better for people that have never been in the industry because we sat and talked shop the whole time... It was alright, worth $12 for the info and free lunch...


This.............


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1993235 said:


> And chuckles????????


and a certificate!


----------



## Greenery

SnowGuy73;1993238 said:


> and a certificate!


Ahha you're now certified. The question is for what?


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1993229 said:


> Next week's weather just keeps looking worse as we get closer.


Sounds like either 80 and rain or cold and snow


----------



## djagusch

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1993178 said:


> I really don't think anyone out doing lawn stuff is getting ahead of anything


I agree to a point. Its wait now or wait later.

We have about 70 percent of the contract clean ups done. My thought is every spring we turn down alot of spring clean ups due to grass starting to grow and we need to get to regular mowing schedule. Well if we get the contract stuff done early and the weather stays this way so the grass doesnt start to grow we should be able to take on more billable hours until the normal mowing schedule.

Hopefully we can make up for the lack snow a bit.


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;1993241 said:


> I agree to a point. Its wait now or wait later.
> 
> We have about 70 percent of the contract clean ups done. My thought is every spring we turn down alot of spring clean ups due to grass starting to grow and we need to get to regular mowing schedule. Well if we get the contract stuff done early and the weather stays this way so the grass doesnt start to grow we should be able to take on more billable hours until the normal mowing schedule.
> 
> Hopefully we can make up for the lack snow a bit.


70% done? Holy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1993242 said:


> 70% done? Holy


He only has 5 accounts.

We are easily over 60% done. A decent 3-4 days and we would be done.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1993243 said:


> He only has 5 accounts.
> 
> We are easily over 60% done. A decent 3-4 days and we would be done.


Haven't touched a single one yet.......


----------



## albhb3

you guys know when you wake up in the morning and the first thought is, its gonna be a bad day well I had one and as always I was correct. Broke the truck x2 and got a talkin to by the popo jeeebus


----------



## Greenery

Hog roast Loretto Lano tomorrow.


----------



## albhb3

Greenery;1993250 said:


> Hog roast Loretto Lano tomorrow.


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Thumbs Up

the only thing better, knowing the twins are only 88 games away from 90:laughing: me thinks its gonna be a long year and thanks wild for effing the bed on my prediction


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;1993249 said:


> you guys know when you wake up in the morning and the first thought is, its gonna be a bad day well I had one and as always I was correct. Broke the truck x2 and got a talkin to by the popo jeeebus


It's a 6.0 isn't it? Shouldn't be a surprise


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;1993253 said:


> It's a 6.0 isn't it? Shouldn't be a surprise


No that's running like a champ its the truck at work:salute:

now you gone and jinxed it


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;1993254 said:


> No that's running like a champ its the truck at work:salute:


I would start nocking in wood if I were you after saying that


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1993243 said:


> He only has 5 accounts.
> 
> We are easily over 60% done. A decent 3-4 days and we would be done.


Ha! 3 to 4 more days would get us off the contract stuff and start getting the billable ones going.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1993256 said:


> Ha! 3 to 4 more days would get us off the contract stuff and start getting the billable ones going.


But we were doing billable work today. 6/1 1/2 dozen.


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;1993242 said:


> 70% done? Holy


Sleep much easier when it's done before irrigation start ups get going.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1993257 said:


> But we were doing billable work today. 6/1 1/2 dozen.


I already have some of that done. Talking sending lawn jockeys out for extra clean ups If time is there.


----------



## albhb3

ummmm no mille lacs for me 1 fish kiss my arse


----------



## Doughboy12

albhb3;1993262 said:


> ummmm no mille lacs for me 1 fish kiss my arse


It's the thrill of the chase......said one walleye fisherman ever.


----------



## qualitycut

Now i remember why i dont put phone number on craigslist. They send stupid scam email via text mow


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1993265 said:


> Now i remember why i dont put phone number on craigslist. They send stupid scam email via text mow


Yeah it is super annoying


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;1993259 said:


> Sleep much easier when it's done before irrigation start ups get going.


Yea not knocking you that's just impressive


----------



## Bill1090

Pork steak is what's for dinner.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1993265 said:


> Now i remember why i dont put phone number on craigslist. They send stupid scam email via text mow


Even the scam emails are annoying.

"Is this product still for sale?"


----------



## qualitycut

Wonder if there is a bet for the twins not getting above 500


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1993265 said:


> Now i remember why i dont put phone number on craigslist. They send stupid scam email via text mow


I never had that problem..

Let me guess there trying to pay you with chili cheeses.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1993271 said:


> Wonder if there is a bet for the twins not getting above 500


Nobody took that bet I hope. Even us on here could field a crap team like them and score 0 runs


----------



## Green Grass

Bill1090;1993269 said:


> Pork steak is what's for dinner.


DQ for dinner.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1993247 said:


> Haven't touched a single one yet.......


Me either. Some were out today. I have water standing in places


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1993276 said:


> Me either. Some were out today. I have water standing in places


Me three...


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1993273 said:


> Nobody took that bet I hope. Even us on here could field a crap team like them and score 0 runs


Why? They won't be above 500


----------



## qualitycut

Smoking hot cougar on my last bis of the day


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1993269 said:


> Pork steak is what's for dinner.


Had my special burgers


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1993275 said:


> DQ for dinner.


Spaghetti here.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;1993281 said:


> Spaghetti here.


Once your little one starts talking you'll start saying pasgetti


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1993278 said:


> Why? They won't be above 500


yeah I read that wrong its been a long week so far. Im sure there is over/under close to 60 I suppose


----------



## Bill1090

albhb3;1993249 said:


> you guys know when you wake up in the morning and the first thought is, its gonna be a bad day well I had one and as always I was correct. Broke the truck x2 and got a talkin to by the popo jeeebus


Uh oh. What did you do?


----------



## qualitycut

Weird xm wouldn't budge off 160.00 something for the year told them no, get a email today for 119


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1993282 said:


> Once your little one starts talking you'll start saying pasgetti


True............


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1993281 said:


> Spaghetti here.


Lucky!

My wife made raviolis but she didn't think I wanted any since I was working on bids so she threw it away. She was probably right though. I see a couple party pizzas in my future come about 9:00 when I finally run out of energy.


----------



## Bill1090

So N. Wi is in 4-8", Skorum is 2-4"


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1993288 said:


> Lucky!
> 
> My wife made raviolis but she didn't think I wanted any since I was working on bids so she threw it away. She was probably right though. I see a couple party pizzas in my future come about 9:00 when I finally run out of energy.


After the kid get's here I will make homemade ravioli. Meat or cheese. If you make it out this way this summer let me know I make 30-40 dozen at a time and will get you a bag.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;1993289 said:


> So N. Wi is in 4-8", Skorum is 2-4"


Ha.........


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;1993289 said:


> So N. Wi is in 4-8", Skorum is 2-4"


Send it this way.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Bill1090;1993289 said:


> So N. Wi is in 4-8", Skorum is 2-4"


Watch it backtrack 75 miles to the west, then we all are screwed


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1993293 said:


> Watch it backtrack 75 miles to the west, then we all are screwed


This.........


----------



## banonea

NorthernProServ;1993293 said:


> Watch it backtrack 75 miles to the west, then we all are screwed


I'm ready. ........


----------



## qualitycut

According to novak im in the 2-4


----------



## NorthernProServ

All this food talk made me run out and get Cuvlers!!


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1993295 said:


> I'm ready. ........


I dont think being ready is the issue other than would suck.


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;1993290 said:


> After the kid get's here I will make homemade ravioli. Meat or cheese. If you make it out this way this summer let me know I make 30-40 dozen at a time and will get you a bag.


That would be awesome. I hope I sell some more work that way this year. Its a nice break from working in the heart of the metro.


----------



## Bill1090

NorthernProServ;1993297 said:


> All this food talk made me run out and get Cuvlers!!


Mmmmm..... Culvers


----------



## albhb3

apparently Shakopee officers (non-DOT)think commercial straight trucks need 2 plates if there registered in wisco....hint wisco only gives out 1 plate for power units :laughing:that and they have reciprocity for IA, MI and mn well that and they never put a tarp system on the truck... they are now after an arse chewing by me 
Also she said she was qualified because she was married to a state patrol from wisconsin
the truck decided to break the lift hydraulic lift lever off. Not fun using a screw driver to rig something up. It also decided to chew threw a washer that holds the bucket to the lifting arms after my 3rd stop of the day


----------



## skorum03

Bill1090;1993289 said:


> So N. Wi is in 4-8", Skorum is 2-4"


Nws says less than half....

assuming you're talking about Thursday night


----------



## Bill1090

skorum03;1993305 said:


> Nws says less than half....
> 
> assuming you're talking about Thursday night


Yes. Per Dr. Novak.


----------



## qualitycut

Well the dog decided to eat half a small bic lighter when we were gone


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1993308 said:


> Well the dog decided to eat half a small bic lighter when we were gone


You would think he coulda found something better in the house


----------



## TKLAWN

Bill1090;1993306 said:


> Yes. Per Dr. Novak.


Trying to prove he's smarter than everyone else again.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I am sick of people blaming stress because of their poor attitudes or general look on life. everyone has some level of stress, but damn figure out a way to handle it


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1993315 said:


> I am sick of people blaming stress because of their poor attitudes or general look on life. everyone has some level of stress, but damn figure out a way to handle it


..........


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1993315 said:


> I am sick of people blaming stress because of their poor attitudes or general look on life. everyone has some level of stress, but damn figure out a way to handle it


Deep thoughts by Jimbo.....God save us all.


----------



## TKLAWN

60" gone 
36" gone

Might just sell everything!


----------



## Drakeslayer

TKLAWN;1993314 said:


> Trying to prove he's smarter than everyone else again.


9 minutes after NWS posted of course.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1993322 said:


> 60" gone
> 36" gone
> 
> Might just sell everything!


Dangit. Can I bring my Grandstand over so you can sell it??


----------



## qualitycut

Novak Weather

8 mins*·*

Anything could happen tomorrow ranging from T'Storms to ThunderSNOW. Interesting day ahead for so. MN/WI.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1993319 said:


> Deep thoughts by Jimbo.....God save us all.


Yes in deed......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1993324 said:


> Dangit. Can I bring my Grandstand over so you can sell it??


my vantages don't have any bites either. not trying real hard though. if I can 5k on a trade I just may go that route. if not i'll keep them. been bullet proof so far except a throttle cable


----------



## TKLAWN

Any one need a set of rubber tracks for a bobcat?

Fit s185 not sure what else 150$ pretty bald.


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;1993328 said:


> my vantages don't have any bites either. not trying real hard though. if I can 5k on a trade I just may go that route. if not i'll keep them. been bullet proof so far except a throttle cable


What are you replacing them with?


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1993329 said:


> Any one need a set of rubber tracks for a bobcat?
> 
> Fit s185 not sure what else 150$ pretty bald.


Good year? Interested


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1993327 said:


> Yes in deed......


haha that's funny


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak is sure excited....


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1993315 said:


> I am sick of people blaming stress because of their poor attitudes or general look on life. everyone has some level of stress, but damn figure out a way to handle it


This.................


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1993333 said:


> haha that's funny


I'm wondering how many people remember that from SNL. I might be the only one.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1993337 said:


> I'm wondering how many people remember that from SNL. I might be the only one.


I remember it. Not the whole segment.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1993337 said:


> I'm wondering how many people remember that from SNL. I might be the only one.


Also remided me of 93x morning show.

And now deep toughts with jesse


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;1993331 said:


> What are you replacing them with?


2 60" lazer e series. just over 1000 a unit cheaper than a new 52 vantage. about 1600-1800 less than a vantage 60"


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1993337 said:


> I'm wondering how many people remember that from SNL. I might be the only one.


not I, not I


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1993332 said:


> Good year? Interested


Might be, not sure.

I'll send you some pics tomorrow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1993341 said:


> not I, not I


Google it. A few of them were funny.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1993276 said:


> Me either. Some were out today. I have water standing in places


Hoping to get out next week. if things go right it should take us a week.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

pouring rain now


----------



## Ranger620

TKLAWN;1993329 said:


> Any one need a set of rubber tracks for a bobcat?
> 
> Fit s185 not sure what else 150$ pretty bald.


DOnt you have to have a certain size tire for them to fit. I have the steel grouser tracks for my 185. Havent used them in years


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1993337 said:


> I'm wondering how many people remember that from SNL. I might be the only one.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1993345 said:


> Hoping to get out next week. if things go right it should take us a week.....


looks like moisture early to mid week next week. I have a tone of crap to do, and a big commercial is taking their sweet time with contracts


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1993298 said:


> I dont think being ready is the issue other than would suck.


I can still make over $1200.00 off 2 " of snow........payup


----------



## Drakeslayer

SnowGuy73;1993334 said:


> Novak is sure excited....


It happens often.


----------



## Drakeslayer

banonea;1993350 said:


> I can still make over $1200.00 off 2 " of snow........payup


How many man hours and what equipment?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1993348 said:


>


​


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1993353 said:


> ​


Your not the only one who remembers:salute:


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1993352 said:


> How many man hours and what equipment?


I dont think he meant 1200 i can do that with 2 trucks on just per time stuff.


----------



## TKLAWN

Ranger620;1993347 said:


> DOnt you have to have a certain size tire for them to fit. I have the steel grouser tracks for my 185. Havent used them in years


Not sure, guy that used to work for us thought he needed them for grading yards. Never even put them on.



jimslawnsnow;1993340 said:


> 2 60" lazer e series. just over 1000 a unit cheaper than a new 52 vantage. about 1600-1800 less than a vantage 60"


 Nice! You don't use farm supply do you?


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1993337 said:


> I'm wondering how many people remember that from SNL. I might be the only one.


Wait....who said it first??? This guy Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1993357 said:


> Wait....who said it first??? This guy Thumbs Up


Well yeah. But how was I supposed to know if you knew what you were referencing??????


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1993315 said:


> I am sick of people blaming stress because of their poor attitudes or general look on life. everyone has some level of stress, but damn figure out a way to handle it


If people had 1/3 the stress in there life that I deal with on a daily basis, there would be less people in this world..........


----------



## Ranger620

TKLAWN;1993356 said:


> Not sure, guy that used to work for us thought he needed them for grading yards. Never even put them on.
> 
> Nice! You don't use farm supply do you?


Got the rake on. Havent used it yet. Need to design a lift system as I used my counter weight bracket. Havent had time to try it out had a little time this weekend and the mower didnt start:realmad: rest of the week has continued the same


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1993359 said:


> Well yeah. But how was I supposed to know if you knew what you were referencing??????


But but....we already discussed age groups


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;1993356 said:


> Not sure, guy that used to work for us thought he needed them for grading yards. Never even put them on.
> 
> Nice! You don't use farm supply do you?


I did, but they just set up a dealer in my town finally. had one 20 miles away. the old shop manager pissed me off so bad I sold every piece of exmark equipment and cancelled my order of 2 front runners with baggers and snow blowers. we had all case equipment too. traded it all for deere after an argument with him over warranty work. I know a little too much info, but it pissed me off


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1993364 said:


> I did, but they just set up a dealer in my town finally. had one 20 miles away. the old shop manager pissed me off so bad I sold every piece of exmark equipment and cancelled my order of 2 front runners with baggers and snow blowers. we had all case equipment too. traded it all for deere after an argument with him over warranty work. I know a little too much info, but it pissed me off


Wait what? It's not like you to get into a pissing contest/argument. I don't believe you....:laughing:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1993361 said:


> If people had 1/3 the stress in there life that I deal with on a daily basis, there would be less people in this world..........


here's the way I view it. everyone has stress, some more than others. some times you have more at times than other times. its how you deal with it, and present yourself with it


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;1993365 said:


> Wait what? It's not like you to get into a pissing contest/argument. I don't believe you....:laughing:


this was more than pissing contest. had I not left when I did, the guy would have needed to retire sooner than later.


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1993367 said:


> this was more than pissing contest. had I not left when I did, the guy would have needed to retire sooner than later.


Sounds like you were planning on retiring him...


----------



## Ranger620

Friend asked to borrow a skid for this weekend with truck and trailer. Came over loaded everything and he ask should I take the key out I said no hasnt been out ever that I can think of. Key blew out onto the HWY Somewhere between here and elk river (no door) so if anyone see's a bobcat key on 101 between rogers and elk river its mine


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1993362 said:


> Got the rake on. Havent used it yet. Need to design a lift system as I used my counter weight bracket. Havent had time to try it out had a little time this weekend and the mower didnt start:realmad: rest of the week has continued the same


Lift it and strap, or my buddy mounted a small electric winch on his mower.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1993349 said:


> looks like moisture early to mid week next week. I have a tone of crap to do, and a big commercial is taking their sweet time with contracts


got all my contracts in for the season....

11 monthly maintenance for 12 months $12,643.00 per month

7 per push accounts $1300.00 per month

just shy of $14,000.00 per month. not bad for my first full year of lawn care only. got to admit, it has been a little nerve racking for me. I am use to scraping to find work this time of year. right now I am sitting waiting to start and trying to figure out what we are going to do with all the extra me I spend worrying about not working.............


----------



## banonea

Drakeslayer;1993352 said:


> How many man hours and what equipment?


less than $300.00 in labor and fuel if it is 4"or less. over 4" and it goes up to about $4,000.00 income and about $1000.00 output


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1993373 said:


> got all my contracts in for the season....
> 
> 11 monthly maintenance for 12 months $12,643.00 per month
> 
> 7 per push accounts $1300.00 per month
> 
> just shy of $14,000.00 per month. not bad for my first full year of lawn care only. got to admit, it has been a little nerve racking for me. I am use to scraping to find work this time of year. right now I am sitting waiting to start and trying to figure out what we are going to do with all the extra me I spend worrying about not working.............


have the verbal, but the guy who does the PO number was gone


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1993377 said:


> less than $300.00 in labor and fuel if it is 4"or less. over 4" and it goes up to about $4,000.00 income and about $1000.00 output


300 in fuel and labor on just per time stuff or is that for all accounts


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1993355 said:


> I dont think he meant 1200 i can do that with 2 trucks on just per time stuff.


$1200.00 is just my per push stuff. been paid for my contracted stuff for the month already. all accounts are kept 1 month in advance so no one is ever in the red and I don't half to cancel service. my output on a storm with the accounts I have is about $300.00 per storm in fuel and labor, give or take on the number of people and trucks. smaller storms we run less trucks/shovelers so it is less. the most I have ever had to pay out for fuel/employees is $675.00 for 1 storm for everything


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1993380 said:


> 300 in fuel and labor on just per time stuff or is that for all accounts


This..something is not adding up.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1993372 said:


> Lift it and strap, or my buddy mounted a small electric winch on his mower.


Its hard to explain but I need something to fasten to to be able to lift the way its set up now. Ill figure something out.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1993366 said:


> here's the way I view it. everyone has stress, some more than others. some times you have more at times than other times. its how you deal with it, and present yourself with it


Correct. no matter what's happing, don't scream at people it don't involve. It makes you look like a ass


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1993380 said:


> 300 in fuel and labor on just per time stuff or is that for all accounts


All accounts.........


----------



## banonea

Drakeslayer;1993382 said:


> This..something is not adding up.


all 42 of my accounts are with in a 6 mile radius so fuel cost is kept low and my guys work very cheap and fast...........


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1993389 said:


> all 42 of my accounts are with in a 6 mile radius so fuel cost is kept low and my guys work very cheap and fast...........


Cheap and fast go together with something


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1993383 said:


> Its hard to explain but I need something to fasten to to be able to lift the way its set up now. Ill figure something out.


Like a handle?


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1993391 said:


> Cheap and fast go together with something


but their quality is never bad, or they redo it for free......


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1993392 said:


> Like a handle?


In order for me to use the mount my weights go in I had to take the handle off so right now just the rake and frame are attached to the machine. If I were to put the handle back on I would have to either remove my weight bracket and fab something up or go around it. Trying to work out the simplest way as not sure if this will work for what I'm doing or not


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;1993394 said:


> In order for me to use the mount my weights go in I had to take the handle off so right now just the rake and frame are attached to the machine. If I were to put the handle back on I would have to either remove my weight bracket and fab something up or go around it. Trying to work out the simplest way as not sure if this will work for what I'm doing or not


post a pic of what you are trying to do and maybe others may have a idea.......


----------



## Ranger620

banonea;1993396 said:


> post a pic of what you are trying to do and maybe others may have a idea.......


Won't be able to get it till tomorrow. I've really only spent 15 min on it once I can have some time I'll figure it out. I have some ideas just need to try them


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1993371 said:


> Friend asked to borrow a skid for this weekend with truck and trailer. Came over loaded everything and he ask should I take the key out I said no hasnt been out ever that I can think of. Key blew out onto the HWY Somewhere between here and elk river (no door) so if anyone see's a bobcat key on 101 between rogers and elk river its mine


It's probably under the floor in the belly pan


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1993332 said:


> Good year? Interested


What are you gonna use them on?


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1993398 said:


> It's probably under the floor in the belly pan


One would think that. I searched for ten minutes I have a few keys so wasn't that big of a deal just had to get him another key


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hailing again. Last 2 years maybe 3 we never got one hail stone. Now twice in a week and thE weeks not over


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1993400 said:


> One would think that. I searched for ten minutes I have a few keys so wasn't that big of a deal just had to get him another key


I had they key fly out of a fishing boat at my cabin one year. Pulled the boat out of my lake and went to a lake 20 miles away. Got to the ramp no key. Actually ended up finding it on the way back.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1993401 said:


> Hailing again. Last 2 years maybe 3 we never got one hail stone. Now twice in a week and thE weeks not over


Good size hail?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1993403 said:


> Good size hail?


The other day was a little bigger than pea size. This time was just a bit smaller and not as much


----------



## Polarismalibu

Decent soaking rain last night here


----------



## SnowGuy73

39° breeze overcast.


----------



## CityGuy

36° cloudy 
Light breeze


----------



## CityGuy

Roads are wet. Looks like more rain in a few hours.


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea;1993381 said:


> the most I have ever had to pay out for fuel/employees is $675.00 for 1 storm for everything


Wait, what?


----------



## CityGuy

Starting to sprinkle in Buffalo


----------



## CityGuy

Wild at 7 tonight on fsn. 
Let's go boys.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1993391 said:


> Cheap and fast go together with something


This......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Moving up from fast from the sw.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So everyone except Novak shows the snow being east of Eau Claire.......

Do I dig the plows back out today?


----------



## CityGuy

So I want to detail out the interior of my truck this weekend. I plan on steam cleaning the carpet ans using the hand steamer on the rest. What are people using as a protectent? Armorall?


----------



## CityGuy

Twins have gone 3 games and not scored a single run. Looks like it's going to be another great year, not.


----------



## CityGuy

36° and light rain.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1993349 said:


> looks like moisture early to mid week next week. I have a tone of crap to do, and a big commercial is taking their sweet time with contracts


Starting to look an awful lot like last spring. Wet and cold.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;1993432 said:


> Starting to look an awful lot like last spring. Wet and cold.


Except last spring it was June that was wet and cold.

This spring it's only the first of April.

Last year it was April 16 when we got the 15" of snow when 1/2 of Plowsite drove up.


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;1993427 said:


> So I want to detail out the interior of my truck this weekend. I plan on steam cleaning the carpet ans using the hand steamer on the rest. What are people using as a protectent? Armorall?


IMO that stuff just attracts dust.


----------



## Bill1090

41* and cloudy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1993428 said:


> Twins have gone 3 games and not scored a single run. Looks like it's going to be another great year, not.


Zaaaaaaaaap, Zaaaaaaaaaap, Zaaaaaaaaaaap.....................


----------



## SnowGuy73

Went back to street light dark here.


----------



## TKLAWN

CityGuy;1993428 said:


> Twins have gone 3 games and not scored a single run. Looks like it's going to be another great year, not.


Except they have only played two games...



SnowGuy73;1993438 said:


> Zaaaaaaaaap, Zaaaaaaaaaap, Zaaaaaaaaaaap.....................


Negatrometer.... IALTO!


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1993419 said:


> Wait, what?


me and 1 other guy and 2 trucks cost about 300 on a 2 in


----------



## SnowGuy73

Raining good now...


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1993446 said:


> Raining good now...


I hust pulled up radar holy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1993447 said:


> I hust pulled up radar holy.


I was hoping for wind and lightning with it, but just rain.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1993399 said:


> What are you gonna use them on?


My buddies skid at the shop. Have tons of dirt he hauled in to raise the back acre of yard and wheels suck when its wet and mine isnt there and i need to go dig for small boulders or need some fill.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1993448 said:


> I was hoping for wind and lightning with it, but just rain.


Lame looks like lots of yellows but only seen a little dash of red here and there.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1993451 said:


> Lame looks like lots of yellows but only seen a little dash of red here and there.


Agreed.........


----------



## qualitycut

Up to 1 inch of rain today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1993453 said:


> Up to 1 inch of rain today.


Too bad it isn't about 15 degrees colder.


----------



## +plowguy

most of us know this but the difference between a december snow and an April snow is the direction ground temps want to go. The hard surfaces are too warm in the cities area to hold snow on them with out melting. All weather people are the same, they want to stick out and make bold predictions so people will pay attention to them. I also think they like to scare people into doing that. We won't be plowing again here in the twin city area this spring. (you heard it hear first! well maybe not first but i wanted to end on a strong statement.)


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1993428 said:


> Twins have gone 3 games and not scored a single run. Looks like it's going to be another great year, not.


Not only that, no one has even made it to 3rd base! That's worse than me in High School!


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1993443 said:


> me and 1 other guy and 2 trucks cost about 300 on a 2 in


Yeah... I have employees that have made that much on one storm... What am I doing wrong?


----------



## qualitycut

Its going to be wet for a while. I have puddles in my yard where i normally dont ha e puddles.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1993443 said:


> me and 1 other guy and 2 trucks cost about 300 on a 2 in


Dont get me wrong, i have storms that cost more, but those are the average cost. I keep track of eack storm to see what areas I can improve on. Most of my guys have full time summer jobs and just want to make some cash in the winter.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1993451 said:


> Lame looks like lots of yellows but only seen a little dash of red here and there.


Been raining most of the night here. Raining now and looks like most of the day. I get to go load a car on a trailer this morning in the rain........fun


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;1993460 said:


> Yeah... I have employees that have made that much on one storm... What am I doing wrong?


Maby i am just lucky to find cheap people.


----------



## CityGuy

2 hours. Tailgate 1 Me 0.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Feels good to turn down work.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1993477 said:


> Feels good to turn down work.


You never called me back


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just lost 2 closed bank buildings. The bank that owned them, they still own the buildings, but have closed the banks. 

They had a guy that does maintenance on the buildings, and he had trimmed all the bushes and trees at the closed properties. They wanted me to clean that stuff up for free while doing a spring cleanup instead of charging them for a bush trimming (in the bid).

I said no. They found someone that would. Been doing the banks since '99 the two recently closed. I said I'm not doing anything for free. Soooo... Hasta la Vista.

I said no.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1993479 said:


> You never called me back


Felt like crap, still do, emailed the guy your info.

He can call and deal with him.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1993454 said:


> Too bad it isn't about 15 degrees colder.


This..........


----------



## CityGuy

Tailgate pins finally out. Lots of heat is all it took.


----------



## CityGuy

Done raining. For now at least.


----------



## ryde307

Doughboy12;1993222 said:


> Jack got a hole in one at the Masters today. (Par 3 tournament)


That was cool. I play alot of golf and am live streaming the masters at my desk. I also have bets on it in Vegas, in a Masters Pool, and on draftkings for fantasy.



NICHOLS LANDSCA;1993224 said:


> Tsarnaev was found guilty on all 30 counts.


Good they should hang him in timesquare at midnight.



djagusch;1993241 said:


> I agree to a point. Its wait now or wait later.
> 
> We have about 70 percent of the contract clean ups done. My thought is every spring we turn down alot of spring clean ups due to grass starting to grow and we need to get to regular mowing schedule. Well if we get the contract stuff done early and the weather stays this way so the grass doesnt start to grow we should be able to take on more billable hours until the normal mowing schedule.
> 
> Hopefully we can make up for the lack snow a bit.


This has been my plan from the start. We all sell time basically. There are only so may hours in the season, might as well make it while we can.



albhb3;1993301 said:


> apparently Shakopee officers (non-DOT)think commercial straight trucks need 2 plates if there registered in wisco....hint wisco only gives out 1 plate for power units :laughing:that and they have reciprocity for IA, MI and mn well that and they never put a tarp system on the truck... they are now after an arse chewing by me
> Also she said she was qualified because she was married to a state patrol from wisconsin
> the truck decided to break the lift hydraulic lift lever off. Not fun using a screw driver to rig something up. It also decided to chew threw a washer that holds the bucket to the lifting arms after my 3rd stop of the day


What type of truck do you drive?



cbservicesllc;1993460 said:


> Yeah... I have employees that have made that much on one storm... What am I doing wrong?


We do also. A handful of guys get paid $25 an hr so 12 hour night would be the $300.



CityGuy;1993474 said:


> 2 hours. Tailgate 1 Me 0.


Walk into one? or back into something?
How is the new job?


----------



## CityGuy

Green, they're talking rain sunday. Let us know if you call it.


----------



## NorthernProServ

CityGuy;1993474 said:


> 2 hours. Tailgate 1 Me 0.


Now you sound like me


----------



## Camden

ryde307;1993486 said:


> That was cool. I play alot of golf and am live streaming the masters at my desk. I also have bets on it in Vegas, in a Masters Pool, and on draftkings for fantasy.


Who ya got? Spieth is my pick.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Douhgboy - shoot me a text with your address. I gotta get down to Gertens to get some bushes for tomorrow and want to see if I can drop these blocks off.


Jimlawn - kinda last minute, but are you available this afternoon?

Gonna be a while before I get all these loaded and that direction anyways.


----------



## Bill1090

Camden;1993493 said:


> Who ya got? Spieth is my pick.


I'm going with Dustin Johnson.


----------



## Bill1090

40* and ice cold rain.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy / JimLawn.... Gotta push it back til tomorrow. Just got a call, and won't be able to make it down there today.


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;1993486 said:


> That was cool. I play alot of golf and am live streaming the masters at my desk. I also have bets on it in Vegas, in a Masters Pool, and on draftkings for fantasy.
> 
> Good they should hang him in timesquare at midnight.
> 
> This has been my plan from the start. We all sell time basically. There are only so may hours in the season, might as well make it while we can.
> 
> What type of truck do you drive?
> 
> We do also. A handful of guys get paid $25 an hr so 12 hour night would be the $300.
> 
> Walk into one? or back into something?
> How is the new job?


Love the job. Can't wait to go to 10's and have 3 day weekends.

Just needed to drop the gate on an old truck to haul brush from shop to our compost site.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1993480 said:


> Just lost 2 closed bank buildings. The bank that owned them, they still own the buildings, but have closed the banks.
> 
> They had a guy that does maintenance on the buildings, and he had trimmed all the bushes and trees at the closed properties. They wanted me to clean that stuff up for free while doing a spring cleanup instead of charging them for a bush trimming (in the bid).
> 
> I said no. They found someone that would. Been doing the banks since '99 the two recently closed. I said I'm not doing anything for free. Soooo... Hasta la Vista.
> 
> I said no.


Nice work! Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1993499 said:


> Nice work! Thumbs Up


It's odd....

Why does it seem like the people you do the least amount of work for, have the most demands and whine the most about the money?


----------



## NorthernProServ

Customer just left a voice mail, he has been out of the country for 2 years....wanted to know if his sprinkler system was blown out the last two falls....LMAO!!!


----------



## ryde307

Camden;1993493 said:


> Who ya got? Spieth is my pick.


Dustin Johnson, Rickie Fowler, Lee Westwood are my main 3. Have variations from there. IN my Fantasy league winner get's $1Mil. 125k people. I have Johnson, Kevin Streelman, Paul Casey, Hideki Matsuyama, Lee Westwood and Rickie Fowler.



Bill1090;1993495 said:


> I'm going with Dustin Johnson.


This.



LwnmwrMan22;1993501 said:


> It's odd....
> 
> Why does it seem like the people you do the least amount of work for, have the most demands and whine the most about the money?


Rule of 80-20. 80% of your headaches come from the group that only provides 20% of your work. Figure out the 20% and dump them.


----------



## Polarismalibu

ryde307;1993504 said:


> Rule of 80-20. 80% of your headaches come from the group that only provides 20% of your work. Figure out the 20% and dump them.


This for sure


----------



## NorthernProServ

ryde307;1993504 said:


> Rule of 80-20. 80% of your headaches come from the group that only provides 20% of your work. Figure out the 20% and dump them.


Thumbs UpThumbs Up............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1993504 said:


> Rule of 80-20. 80% of your headaches come from the group that only provides 20% of your work. Figure out the 20% and dump them.


Right, and that's what I did again today.

Same with the brewery place. While I bid it, I seriously doubted I would get the job.

Even when the manager emailed saying they went with someone else, I told her I was hoping so.

Probably not the best response, but quality was down there trying to bid on it. He knows what I have to go through at some of these places.

Got bit$%#ed at this morning cause I wasn't onsite planting bushes like "we" discussed at the meeting on Monday. Said it will be tomorrow.

Besides, headed to to doctor at 1. Figure I should find out why my stomach has felt the way quality's stomach feels every Friday, Saturday and Sunday morning for the last 3 weeks.

That, and the pressure in the chest.


----------



## SnowGuy73

1/2" of rain so far today.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Kempuer is starting in goal tobight. We're screwed


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1993497 said:


> Doughboy / JimLawn.... Gotta push it back til tomorrow. Just got a call, and won't be able to make it down there today.


good, that works better for me Thumbs Up


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

NorthernProServ;1993503 said:


> Customer just left a voice mail, he has been out of the country for 2 years....wanted to know if his sprinkler system was blown out the last two falls....LMAO!!!


That question is about two years late.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1993501 said:


> It's odd....
> 
> Why does it seem like the people you do the least amount of work for, have the most demands and whine the most about the money?


Now they will get someone else that will charge $2 less, the place will look like crap and they will be fine with it. At least that's what happened with an account I lost


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1993512 said:


> good, that works better for me Thumbs Up


You can drop it off and have Jim pick it up at his leisure...if you guys have the money figured out. Or whatever... I'm easy.


----------



## Camden

Bill1090;1993495 said:


> I'm going with Dustin Johnson.


He's solid. I was a bigger fan of his prior to the drug suspension.



ryde307;1993504 said:


> Dustin Johnson, Rickie Fowler, Lee Westwood are my main 3. Have variations from there. IN my Fantasy league winner get's $1Mil. 125k people. I have Johnson, Kevin Streelman, Paul Casey, Hideki Matsuyama, Lee Westwood and Rickie Fowler.


How is the winner of the $1M determined? Cumulative score among everyone? You have some solid players on that list.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1993511 said:


> Kempuer is starting in goal tobight. We're screwed


Shutout. .......


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1993519 said:


> Shutout. .......


Kuemper gets a shutout and then after the game he tells the media that he should be our starting goalie in the playoffs.


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ;1993503 said:


> Customer just left a voice mail, he has been out of the country for 2 years....wanted to know if his sprinkler system was blown out the last two falls....LMAO!!!


Like most people remember yesterday let alone 2 years ago.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1993519 said:


> Shutout. .......


I really don't see that happening


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1993520 said:


> Kuemper gets a shutout and then after the game he tells the media that he should be our starting goalie in the playoffs.


Even if they win and it's not a shutout I could see him doing that.


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;1993504 said:


> Dustin Johnson, Rickie Fowler, Lee Westwood are my main 3. Have variations from there. IN my Fantasy league winner get's $1Mil. 125k people. I have Johnson, Kevin Streelman, Paul Casey, Hideki Matsuyama, Lee Westwood and Rickie Fowler.
> 
> This.
> 
> Rule of 80-20. 80% of your headaches come from the group that only provides 20% of your work. Figure out the 20% and dump them.


Sounds right. 
Just like the same people that call and ***** we are over paid slackers are the same ones that call and ***** about pot holes and roads not plowed.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1993510 said:


> 1/2" of rain so far today.


Really? Didn't think it rained that hard for that long.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1993511 said:


> Kempuer is starting in goal tobight. We're screwed


This........


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1993517 said:


> You can drop it off and have Jim pick it up at his leisure...if you guys have the money figured out. Or whatever... I'm easy.


Thats what she said about you too.


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1993520 said:


> Kuemper gets a shutout and then after the game he tells the media that he should be our starting goalie in the playoffs.


Ha...... True.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1993524 said:


> Sounds right.
> Just like the same people that call and ***** we are over paid slackers are the same ones that call and ***** about pot holes and roads not plowed.


Wouldn't that not be done because of over paid slackers


----------



## albhb3

ryde307;1993486 said:


> What type of truck do you drive?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> to be honest it really depends on the day no one is ever the same one day I can be running a smooth bore tanker the next a box truck, dump truck, dump trailer, end dump etc... that day was a single axle dump sterling gvrw @33000 usually run up around 28-30 on the scale


----------



## SnowGuy73

Gasoline sure jumped!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

40°F and heavy drizzle. No lawn work tomorrow. Plant 20 Drop more Honeysuckle, spread 3.5 tons of 1.5" limestone, invoice $3,000. Good plan for tomorrow morning.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1993536 said:


> Gasoline sure jumped!


2.19 in cannon falls. 2.30-2.40 everywhere else it seems


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1993525 said:


> Really? Didn't think it rained that hard for that long.


That's what my gauge shows.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1993539 said:


> 2.19 in cannon falls. 2.30-2.40 everywhere else it seems


It will be up to $3.00 soon....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1993541 said:


> It will be up to $3.00 soon....


Just in time for summer!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1993543 said:


> Just in time for summer!


Correct....


----------



## Bill1090

Jeep offers an Ecodiesel in a Cherokee now. Neat!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1993540 said:


> That's what my gauge shows.


I believe it rained good here for a couple hours


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

35 year old attractive nurse practitioners shouldn't be allowed to take appointments from men.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery....

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/grd/4949986832.html


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1993551 said:


> 35 year old attractive nurse practitioners shouldn't be allowed to take appointments from men.


Tough to give a urine sample?


----------



## ryde307

Camden;1993518 said:


> He's solid. I was a bigger fan of his prior to the drug suspension.
> 
> How is the winner of the $1M determined? Cumulative score among everyone? You have some solid players on that list.


I am in 5225 place of 125,000

Copy paste from the site:
Golfers on each team will accumulate points as follows:

Per Hole Scoring
Double Eagle (DBL EAG): +20 PTs
Eagle (EAG): +8 PTs
Birdie (BIR): +3 PTs
Par (PAR): +0.5 PTs
Bogey (BOG): -0.5 PTs
Double Bogey (DBL BOG): -1 PT
Worse than Double Bogey (WORSE DBL BOG): -1 PT
Tournament Finish Scoring
1st: 30 PTs
2nd: 20 PTs
3rd: 18 PTs
4th: 16 PTs
5th: 14 PTs
6th: 12 PTs
7th: 10 PTs
8th: 9 PTs
9th: 8 PTs
10th: 7 PTs
11th-15th: 6 PTs
16th-20th: 5 PTs
21st-25th: 4 PTs
26th-30th: 3 PTs
31st-40th: 2 PTs
41st-50th: 1 PTs
Streaks and Bonuses
Streak of 3 Birdies of Better (MAX 1 Per Round) (3+ BIR STRK): +3 PTs
Bogey Free Round (BOG FREE RD): +3 PTs
All 4 Rounds Under 70 Strokes (ALL 4 RDS UND 70): +5 PTs
Hole in One (HOLE IN ONE): +10 PTs



SnowGuy73;1993541 said:


> It will be up to $3.00 soon....


I read an article the other day saying it is going to go back down.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1993556 said:


> I am in 5225 place of 125,000
> 
> Copy paste from the site:
> Golfers on each team will accumulate points as follows:
> 
> Per Hole Scoring
> Double Eagle (DBL EAG): +20 PTs
> Eagle (EAG): +8 PTs
> Birdie (BIR): +3 PTs
> Par (PAR): +0.5 PTs
> Bogey (BOG): -0.5 PTs
> Double Bogey (DBL BOG): -1 PT
> Worse than Double Bogey (WORSE DBL BOG): -1 PT
> Tournament Finish Scoring
> 1st: 30 PTs
> 2nd: 20 PTs
> 3rd: 18 PTs
> 4th: 16 PTs
> 5th: 14 PTs
> 6th: 12 PTs
> 7th: 10 PTs
> 8th: 9 PTs
> 9th: 8 PTs
> 10th: 7 PTs
> 11th-15th: 6 PTs
> 16th-20th: 5 PTs
> 21st-25th: 4 PTs
> 26th-30th: 3 PTs
> 31st-40th: 2 PTs
> 41st-50th: 1 PTs
> Streaks and Bonuses
> Streak of 3 Birdies of Better (MAX 1 Per Round) (3+ BIR STRK): +3 PTs
> Bogey Free Round (BOG FREE RD): +3 PTs
> All 4 Rounds Under 70 Strokes (ALL 4 RDS UND 70): +5 PTs
> Hole in One (HOLE IN ONE): +10 PTs
> 
> I read an article the other day saying it is going to go back down.


Hopefully its right. Thumbs Up


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1993551 said:


> 35 year old attractive nurse practitioners shouldn't be allowed to take appointments from men.


Pictures are always appreciated!


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1993551 said:


> 35 year old attractive nurse practitioners shouldn't be allowed to take appointments from men.


She will however take you for all you are worth...:laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;1993558 said:


> Pictures are always appreciated!


This........


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;1993552 said:


> Greenery....
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/grd/4949986832.html


So......the other one has 100 good hrs left on it??? lol


----------



## Greenery

SnowGuy73;1993552 said:


> Greenery....
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/grd/4949986832.html


Thanks, I'm trying to find one with around 500+/- hours. I think I've found one through a buddy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1993558 said:


> Pictures are always appreciated!


I was good with the appointment when I looked her up online. Then she walked into the room. Good thing it was only stomach issues and not a hernia check.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1993552 said:


> Greenery....
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/grd/4949986832.html


And I can't get a hit on my 1300 hour grandstand for $3000


----------



## Camden

ryde307;1993556 said:


> I am in 5225 place of 125,000
> 
> Copy paste from the site:
> Golfers on each team will accumulate points as follows:
> 
> Per Hole Scoring
> Double Eagle (DBL EAG): +20 PTs
> Eagle (EAG): +8 PTs
> Birdie (BIR): +3 PTs
> Par (PAR): +0.5 PTs
> Bogey (BOG): -0.5 PTs
> Double Bogey (DBL BOG): -1 PT
> Worse than Double Bogey (WORSE DBL BOG): -1 PT
> Tournament Finish Scoring
> 1st: 30 PTs
> 2nd: 20 PTs
> 3rd: 18 PTs
> 4th: 16 PTs
> 5th: 14 PTs
> 6th: 12 PTs
> 7th: 10 PTs
> 8th: 9 PTs
> 9th: 8 PTs
> 10th: 7 PTs
> 11th-15th: 6 PTs
> 16th-20th: 5 PTs
> 21st-25th: 4 PTs
> 26th-30th: 3 PTs
> 31st-40th: 2 PTs
> 41st-50th: 1 PTs
> Streaks and Bonuses
> Streak of 3 Birdies of Better (MAX 1 Per Round) (3+ BIR STRK): +3 PTs
> Bogey Free Round (BOG FREE RD): +3 PTs
> All 4 Rounds Under 70 Strokes (ALL 4 RDS UND 70): +5 PTs
> Hole in One (HOLE IN ONE): +10 PTs
> 
> I read an article the other day saying it is going to go back down.


You must be thrilled right now. Your guys are playing great with the exception of Fowler.


----------



## Doughboy12

#mnwild news of Parise, Nino, Vanek, Dubnyk out for tonight.


----------



## ryde307

Camden;1993568 said:


> You must be thrilled right now. Your guys are playing great with the exception of Fowler.


Yea tomorrow and Saturday are the money days that really decide how it's going to go. First the need to make the cut. If you have a guys miss it you are screwed. Then if you can have a few guys in contention going into Sunday you are sitting well.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1993569 said:


> #mnwild news of Parise, Nino, Vanek, Dubnyk out for tonight.


Nothing to play for.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1993569 said:


> #mnwild news of Parise, Nino, Vanek, Dubnyk out for tonight.


Surprised no Vanek, he needs all the practice he can get.


----------



## albhb3

Doughboy12;1993569 said:


> #mnwild news of Parise, Nino, Vanek, Dubnyk out for tonight.


well why not forfeit then :laughing:


----------



## banonea

SnowGuy73;1993536 said:


> Gasoline sure jumped!


Ours dropped 10 cents


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sprinkles now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1993579 said:


> Sprinkles now.


Solid rain up here again.


----------



## CityGuy

37° light rain.


----------



## albhb3

jeebus neighbors house sold in 10 days down the street at 205.... I need to sell and move nort. Don't know about you guys but I would take 75g's in my pocket


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1993583 said:


> jeebus neighbors house sold in 10 days down the street at 205.... I need to sell and move nort. Don't know about you guys but I would take 75g's in my pocket


Yea,i think i got about 50-60k equity in mine after 1.5 years


----------



## qualitycut

Sometime Wednesday brings another powerful system out of the rockies. There is still some uncertainty with this system, but it bears watching for severe weather potential Wednesday afternoon. We could pick up a decent amount of rainfall out of this system as well, perhaps even up to a couple of inches (see graphic below). But again, it's still a long ways out with many details needed to be hashed out, so check back for more updates.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1993587 said:


> Yea,i think i got about 50-60k equity in mine after 1.5 years


kinda sad though you cant touch property under 200K anymore well unless you wanna live in north Minneapolis  or you wanna live in a condo/duplex even then a lot of them around here are 140+
Im just working on the wife aint gonna happen I believe...Id move up to Duluthish take the cash buy a cheap home and smle all the way to the bank at not having a mortgage


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1993566 said:


> And I can't get a hit on my 1300 hour grandstand for $3000


It's not a wright or exmark


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1993578 said:


> Ours dropped 10 cents


I'll wait to fill when I'm over that way tomorrow depending on when lwnmwrman wants to meet


----------



## jimslawnsnow

albhb3;1993583 said:


> jeebus neighbors house sold in 10 days down the street at 205.... I need to sell and move nort. Don't know about you guys but I would take 75g's in my pocket


Houses down here came to a screaming halt over winter. Several have been on the market since last spring too, but houses still sold a year ago. Now, nothing.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Raining here again


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1993574 said:


> Surprised no Vanek, he needs all the practice he can get.


True that!!


----------



## albhb3

jimslawnsnow;1993594 said:


> Houses down here came to a screaming halt over winter. Several have been on the market since last spring too, but houses still sold a year ago. Now, nothing.


yeah up here there selling as fast as there building im talking 3-500 I don't really get it either but Id imagine its only gonna pick up steam through the summer Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

Half inch on the rain gauge from earlier... more on the way... we'll be out of the game till mid next week at this rate...


----------



## albhb3

cbservicesllc;1993604 said:


> Half inch on the rain gauge from earlier... more on the way... we'll be out of the game till mid next week at this rate...


I would believe it wet as Ive been in a while and forgot the hat today


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;1993569 said:


> #mnwild news of Parise, Nino, Vanek, Dubnyk out for tonight.


They're not resting Suter???


----------



## Camden

My guy Spieth is killing it at the Masters right now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Found this yesterday for $1500.


Jim, you need a trailer for $2500??


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;1993589 said:


> kinda sad though you cant touch property under 200K anymore well unless you wanna live in north Minneapolis  or you wanna live in a condo/duplex even then a lot of them around here are 140+
> Im just working on the wife aint gonna happen I believe...Id move up to Duluthish take the cash buy a cheap home and smle all the way to the bank at not having a mortgage


Out here you can get a decent house for 140,000


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Forgot the pic....









20' instead of 18' and 16' like the others.


----------



## Greenery

We bought our house at the worst time possible as far as values go.


----------



## albhb3

delete...............


----------



## albhb3

Greenery;1993611 said:


> We bought our house at the worst time possible as far as values go.


so did my parents lost over 100k in value at one point


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;1993612 said:


> well you live out in the boonies where they inbreed that's what quality said at least


That's west of me in Waverly.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1993610 said:


> Forgot the pic....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20' instead of 18' and 16' like the others.


Nice trailer, but I'd have to cut the rack off the front. Was at the scrap yard today. Someone through out lots of iron for fixing my current trailer. Probably 100 for steel and I could have a like new trailer again


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;1993614 said:


> That's west of me in Waverly.


dang I was gonna delete my comment and be nice:laughing: gotta watch out for them waverly guys you gotta purdy mouth


----------



## NorthernProServ

Sleeting here


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Greenery;1993611 said:


> We bought our house at the worst time possible as far as values go.


I did that too. Got rid of it and rented in the country for a few years until the opportunity came along to move back to the farm. House value dropped over 100k. What a shock


----------



## Polarismalibu

Sleeting here now


----------



## SSS Inc.

Sleet in mpls.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I know the quick answer, but does anyone here have success with getting permits to remove cat tails?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Ice bouncing off the windows


----------



## SnowGuy73

Raining sleet mix here now.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1993627 said:


> I know the quick answer, but does anyone here have success with getting permits to remove cat tails?


All depends where and why. I've done a few storm water retention pond clean outs and haven't had problems because it was maintenance. I have done it before and the customers had to buy wetland credits and other times they just want money for a permit


----------



## NorthernProServ

Little bit of ice on the trees


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1993627 said:


> I know the quick answer, but does anyone here have success with getting permits to remove cat tails?


A fire occurs with lightening.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Big snow Flakes.


----------



## CityGuy

39° light rain


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1993627 said:


> I know the quick answer, but does anyone here have success with getting permits to remove cat tails?


Is it private land?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;1993611 said:


> We bought our house at the worst time possible as far as values go.


Same........


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1993610 said:


> Forgot the pic....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20' instead of 18' and 16' like the others.


Nice trailer... Not gonna post the CL ad or what?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yeah.... This better stop with the snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1993649 said:


> Nice trailer... Not gonna post the CL ad or what?


This weekend......


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1993652 said:


> This weekend......


:laughing: ...Richard


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;1993647 said:


> Same........


I belong to this club too!:crying:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1993653 said:


> :laughing: ...Richard


Seriously..... Gonna throw one on for $3500.

Hard to see in pics, but it's a very nice trailer. Paint is solid. Gonna paint the green sign spots black, paint the floor, give it a solid coat. I'll take $3,000 for it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Grass is turning white at Gander Mtn in Forest Lake.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1993657 said:


> Grass is turning white at Gander Mtn in Forest Lake.


Better get the plows out


----------



## Polarismalibu

Wow the twins are getting killed!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

CityGuy;1993644 said:


> Is it private land?


Doesn't matter if it's private


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1993627 said:


> I know the quick answer, but does anyone here have success with getting permits to remove cat tails?


DNR told me last year the only way they monitor cat tails is on water consisting of 2 acres or more. Cat tails are an invasive species and they want you to cut them. If cat tails have thistle in it you can mow it no questions as thistle over rides anything. This is what the dnr told me about my cat tails. If it were a job and not my house I would have someone from the office come out and sign off on it


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Polarismalibu;1993658 said:


> Better get the plows out


Buddy just sent me a pic of the snow built up under his wipers to the point they aren't horizontal. He drove from dale/36 to Snelling/E. Said its coming down pretty good


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1993644 said:


> Is it private land?


That won't make a difference cat tails are protected by the state


----------



## Polarismalibu

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1993662 said:


> Buddy just sent me a pic of the snow built up under his wipers to the point they aren't horizontal. He drove from dale/36 to Snelling/E. Said its coming down pretty good


That sucks! I wanted to work tomorrow


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1993661 said:


> DNR told me last year the only way they monitor cat tails is on water consisting of 2 acres or more. Cat tails are an invasive species and they want you to cut them. If cat tails have thistle in it you can mow it no questions as thistle over rides anything. This is what the dnr told me about my cat tails. If it were a job and not my house I would have someone from the office come out and sign off on it


They protect the cattails though I don't see how they can call them a invasive species when they protect them


----------



## Ranger620

Heres part of it, trying to find it again
Aquatic plant regulations
Aquatic plant. 

Under Minnesota law, aquatic plants growing in public waters are the property of the state. Because of their value to the lake ecosystem, they may not be destroyed or transplanted unless authorized by the Commissioner of the Department of Natural Resources as stipulated in the Aquatic Plant Management Rules. A "public water" is generally any body of water 2.5 acres or larger within an incorporated city limit, or 10 acres or larger in rural areas. If you are unsure whether a particular lake is public, please contact your local DNR office.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1993627 said:


> I know the quick answer, but does anyone here have success with getting permits to remove cat tails?


You need a permit to do that? ......


----------



## Polarismalibu

Holly crap the twins scored a run


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ummm. Its turning white her at my house. Ginormous flakes.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1993665 said:


> They protect the cattails though I don't see how they can call them a invasive species when they protect them


They do and they dont. If its less than a 2 acre body of water then they told me no. There is a ton of do's and donts. I wanted to cut my cattails I wanted to cut my cattails down and after several calls to the dnr I came to the conclusion I was good. I have cut mine several times plus I had thistle in them. 
This is just my example and would ask the dnr rather than taking one example though


----------



## Ranger620

Farmers till cattails under faster than they can grow. I still would call but I'm guessing if your under that 2 acres you wont need a permit. My pond is 1/4 acre maybe half


----------



## Doughboy12

Snowing pretty good here. Yard is white.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1993672 said:


> They do and they dont. If its less than a 2 acre body of water then they told me no. There is a ton of do's and donts. I wanted to cut my cattails I wanted to cut my cattails down and after several calls to the dnr I came to the conclusion I was good. I have cut mine several times plus I had thistle in them.
> This is just my example and would ask the dnr rather than taking one example though


I think it's all on who you talk to that specific day. A buddy has land up north and he couldn't do anything to them without paying for a permit and credits


----------



## Ranger620

I had to call the dnr cause everything on there site pertains to lakes and water ways not swamp. Says on there web site you need a permit for anything you touch if you are removing more than 2500 sq ft if less you dont need a permit but it pertains to waterways of more than 2.5 acres thats when I called


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1993675 said:


> I think it's all on who you talk to that specific day. A buddy has land up north and he couldn't do anything to them without paying for a permit and credits


Was he on a pond or river of more than 2.5 acres?

I think your right though kinda like the dot depends on who you talk to. When I did mine I had the guys name and questions asked stuff like that written down I was never approched and a tree hugger lives 2 doors down. I will do more again this year if its dry


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1993678 said:


> Was he on a pond or river of more than 2.5 acres?
> 
> I think your right though kinda like the dot depends on who you talk to. When I did mine I had the guys name and questions asked stuff like that written down I was never approched and a tree hugger lives 2 doors down. I will do more again this year if its dry


On his back 70 he has a creek threw it and the front 70 he has two small ponds. He wanted to thin out the ponds so he could get on them for hunting. There 1 acre ponds max


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;1993670 said:


> Holly crap the twins scored a run


HA I was just gonna say that too bad they are down 7-1 efff it 0-162 LETS GO!


----------



## CityGuy

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1993660 said:


> Doesn't matter if it's private


If it's private he may be able to get local fd to do a controlled training burn. This may get dnr to go dor it..


----------



## albhb3

alright more wins by the twins or more Peterson kid beatings


----------



## Doughboy12

Lotzza Motzza supreme. It's what's for dinner.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1993682 said:


> On his back 70 he has a creek threw it and the front 70 he has two small ponds. He wanted to thin out the ponds so he could get on them for hunting. There 1 acre ponds max


So 2, 1 acre ponds and a creek could be more than 2.5 acres

City of plymouth cuts theres no matter where it is if it has thistle in it. Doesnt make it legal but when questioned that was the answer


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1993682 said:


> On his back 70 he has a creek threw it and the front 70 he has two small ponds. He wanted to thin out the ponds so he could get on them for hunting. There 1 acre ponds max


Magic word there would be creek


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Seinfeld is still funny, even 24 years after it aired. Watching the one where George gets a massage from a man


----------



## CityGuy

39° and drizzle


----------



## albhb3

I know on the lake that the wifes parents cabin is on its a big nono to be pulling the weeds or cattails.... hell you even need a permit to use a weed roller


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1993690 said:


> So 2, 1 acre ponds and a creek could be more than 2.5 acres
> 
> City of plymouth cuts theres no matter where it is if it has thistle in it. Doesnt make it legal but when questioned that was the answer


There two different properties technically the creek and ponds aren't in the same one. He wanted to do just the ponds nothing with the creek. It was expensive for all the credits and permit too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

All nonhard surfaces here are white. MNDOT is salting 35. No plows on the trucks.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1993691 said:


> Magic word there would be creek


Wasn't even trying to get permission for the creek


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1993614 said:


> That's west of me in Waverly.


You are the one with two trailer parks to help class it up.


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1993696 said:


> All nonhard surfaces here are white. MNDOT is salting 35. No plows on the trucks.


that's a joke right  the things this state wastes money on:realmad:


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;1993665 said:


> They protect the cattails though I don't see how they can call them a invasive species when they protect them


The holding pond behind my house was 70% open water when we moved here, now it is 100% solid cattails.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1993696 said:


> All nonhard surfaces here are white. MNDOT is salting 35. No plows on the trucks.


What a waste of salt


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

No, not joking. Full load in the truck, box was tipped up.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1993700 said:


> The holding pond behind my house was 70% open water when we moved here, now it is 100% solid cattails.


They spread in calm waters really easy. They don't do harm though. Just get annoying really.


----------



## Polarismalibu

So the twins got out scored 22-1 in that series. At least we still have one good team in mn


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1993698 said:


> You are the one with two trailer parks to help class it up.


Well Buffalo has a few more than us.:laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

Wet flakes to giant snow flakes. Look like ping pong balls


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1993708 said:


> So the twins got out scored 22-1 in that series. At least we still have one good team in mn


And how much did we pay for that waste of money stadium?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1993666 said:


> Heres part of it, trying to find it again
> Aquatic plant regulations
> Aquatic plant.
> 
> Under Minnesota law, aquatic plants growing in public waters are the property of the state. Because of their value to the lake ecosystem, they may not be destroyed or transplanted unless authorized by the Commissioner of the Department of Natural Resources as stipulated in the Aquatic Plant Management Rules. A "public water" is generally any body of water 2.5 acres or larger within an incorporated city limit, or 10 acres or larger in rural areas. If you are unsure whether a particular lake is public, please contact your local DNR office.


And then the other thing you need to watch is City wetland buffers...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1993656 said:


> Seriously..... Gonna throw one on for $3500.
> 
> Hard to see in pics, but it's a very nice trailer. Paint is solid. Gonna paint the green sign spots black, paint the floor, give it a solid coat. I'll take $3,000 for it.


Nah I understand... why not right?


----------



## cbservicesllc

albhb3;1993688 said:


> alright more wins by the twins or more Peterson kid beatings


Oh my too soon!


----------



## Greenery

I know it was talked about before but where are you guys getting shirts made?

I used a local place before and I wasn't happy with the product or price.


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;1993708 said:


> So the twins got out scored 22-1 in that series. At least we still have one good team in mn


you got that right

THE LYNX


----------



## qualitycut

Sidewalks are slick and slushy


----------



## unit28

Drizzle and 41¤

. ...no flakes in Isanti


----------



## albhb3

grass is getting white here nothing on the road but hey Ill go throw some salt down


----------



## Ranger620

I still have 41 deg here


----------



## Bill1090

43* with light drizzle.


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1993712 said:


> And then the other thing you need to watch is City wetland buffers...


Ya theres a million different scenarios. Best to call and talk shop with dnr get it from the horses mouth


----------



## Ranger620

Cooks back tonight. I like him glad to see him back too


----------



## unit28

Check wetland laws


Guy I know drove his 4x4 around his land
State nailed him big time for destroying wetland habitat


----------



## Ranger620

unit28;1993737 said:


> Check wetland laws
> 
> Guy I know drove his 4x4 around his land
> State nailed him big time for destroying wetland habitat


One thing I forgot was I was telling the dnr it was for horse pasture which I think he said that changes things and it becomes ag so my experience may not even apply
Never mind carry on


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;1993721 said:


> you got that right
> 
> THE LYNX


Sorry two teams. I always forget about them when it's hockey season


----------



## Greenery

I think I have a string cheese problem.


----------



## Polarismalibu

unit28;1993737 said:


> Check wetland laws
> 
> Guy I know drove his 4x4 around his land
> State nailed him big time for destroying wetland habitat


Yeah I'm waiting for my buddy to get bailed for that one


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1993745 said:


> I think I have a string cheese problem.


I don't even get that anymore. I would eat it all right away.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Good job kempuer!!! Get back on the bench and hold it down


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1993749 said:


> Good job kempuer!!! Get back on the bench and hold it down


He's the king of 3 goals


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1993749 said:


> Good job kempuer!!! Get back on the bench and hold it down


This......


----------



## Greenery

This guy has a cheese problem also. He knows the sound of a cheese package crinkling and is one you like Flys on cafe.









(He has a scratched cornea right now so his eye is a little gimpy looking).


----------



## CityGuy

Kemper still sucks. Get rid of him and hire GreenGrass.


----------



## unit28

wetlands on agricultural land or in counties where 80% or more of presettlement 
wetlands exist, the minimum replacement is one acre of replacement wetland for 
each acre of impacted wetland.


----------



## qualitycut

It was a wabbler shot.


----------



## CityGuy

I'm starting a pledge/drive:

Greengrass for goalie


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1993752 said:


> This guy has a cheese problem also. He knows the sound of a cheese package crinkling and is one you like Flys on cafe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (He has a scratched cornea right now so his eye is a little gimpy looking).


Haha.

What a ham!


----------



## qualitycut

Starting to sound more and more like next weeks a wash also.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1993760 said:


> Starting to sound more and more like next weeks a wash also.


You have vegas next week?


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1993760 said:


> Starting to sound more and more like next weeks a wash also.


Monday and Tuesday are mostly sunny.


----------



## banonea

TKLAWN;1993764 said:


> Monday and Tuesday are mostly sunny.


I am hoping to get a lot done.......


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1993753 said:


> Kemper still sucks. Get rid of him and hire GreenGrass.


I will do it for a lot less than him!


----------



## Greenery

TKLAWN;1993764 said:


> Monday and Tuesday are mostly sunny.


Saturday, Mon, Tues, Wed is the plan as of now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sunset is beautiful here. 

Pink/Orange sky.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Best part about getting taxes done, is getting an adjusted gross income to fill out the property tax refund form.


----------



## CityGuy

Why is it every time the wild play I get a fire call?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like 1 1/8" of rain here today.


----------



## Bill1090

TKLAWN;1993764 said:


> Monday and Tuesday are mostly sunny.


Be a nice couple days to go bass fishing!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1993768 said:


> Sunset is beautiful here.
> 
> Pink/Orange sky.


This.........


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1993766 said:


> I will do it for a lot less than him!


I figured you would.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1993768 said:


> Sunset is beautiful here.
> 
> Pink/Orange sky.


Just gray here. Rain/sleet mix


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;1993774 said:


> Be a nice couple days to go bass fishing!


Is the season open yet?


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;1993768 said:


> Sunset is beautiful here.
> 
> Pink/Orange sky.


Tangerine trees and marmalade sky's.....


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;1993778 said:


> Is the season open yet?


I would guess he hits the Mississippi


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;1993780 said:


> I would guess he hits the Mississippi


This......


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1993764 said:


> Monday and Tuesday are mostly sunny.


Yea with heavy rain sunday night, couple inches possible Wednesday.


----------



## Ranger620

Bill1090;1993781 said:


> This......


How many big walleyes you catch in shallow this time a year fishing for bass


----------



## qualitycut

Im hoping to get full days monday tuesday but i guess we will see.


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;1993783 said:


> How many big walleyes you catch in shallow this time a year fishing for bass


No walleyes yet this year. Usually a few though. Maybe with the water coming up and higher flow it will push them into the trees and I'll get some.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1993784 said:


> Im hoping to get full days monday tuesday but i guess we will see.


Thought you were going to Vegas one of these days


----------



## Ranger620

Bill1090;1993785 said:


> No walleyes yet this year. Usually a few though. Maybe with the water coming up and higher flow it will push them into the trees and I'll get some.


I used to be a pool 3 & 4 junkie


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1993784 said:


> Im hoping to get full days monday tuesday but i guess we will see.


This........


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1993768 said:


> Sunset is beautiful here.
> 
> Pink/Orange sky.


Same here... Never had any snow


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1993782 said:


> Yea with heavy rain sunday night, couple inches possible Wednesday.


Ahhh...minor details


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;1993789 said:


> I used to be a pool 3 & 4 junkie


I've wanted to fish pool 4. Just haven't gotten there yet. I mostly hit the back channels of pools 7, 8 and 9.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1993791 said:


> Same here... Never had any snow


Just a few flakes here.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1993762 said:


> You have vegas next week?


Yea leave Thursday morning come home sunday morning.


----------



## Ranger620

Bill1090;1993793 said:


> I've wanted to fish pool 4. Just haven't gotten there yet. I mostly hit the back channels of pools 7, 8 and 9.


Not really a bass guy. I hit back waters most of the time too just to get away from people. Intra web has turned it into a crap show down there. Friend of mine lives in bay city I would go down there and stay some weekends or a week when we fished tournaments


----------



## banonea

Got a cousin just outside of Rockford Illinois just got hit by a tornado, took half there house and most of their neighborhood, but they are ok. .......


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;199378 thought you were going to Vegas one of these days[/QUOTE said:


> Well sss made me feel guilty


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;1993798 said:


> Got a cousin just outside of Rockford Illinois just got hit by a tornado, took half there house and most of their neighborhood, but they are ok. .......


Watching the storms on TV. They're getting into some pretty densely populated areas.


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;1993796 said:


> Not really a bass guy. I hit back waters most of the time too just to get away from people. Intra web has turned it into a crap show down there. Friend of mine lives in bay city I would go down there and stay some weekends or a week when we fished tournaments


I find I don't have the patience to fish other species except for early spring/late fall jigging below the dam.


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1993779 said:


> Tangerine trees and marmalade sky's.....


I'm not sure what you guys are talking about. Its pitch black here.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;1993801 said:


> I find I don't have the patience to fish other species except for early spring/late fall jigging below the dam.


Thats why i either troll for northern, or bobber fish for pan fish. Can just sit on the boat and drink.


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;1993798 said:


> Got a cousin just outside of Rockford Illinois just got hit by a tornado, took half there house and most of their neighborhood, but they are ok. .......


It is great that they are ok and that is what matters


----------



## Ranger620

Bill1090;1993801 said:


> I find I don't have the patience to fish other species except for early spring/late fall jigging below the dam.


Pool 4 anytime of the year can be fun unless you looking for size. Not hard to go and catch a bunch of fish most days. I'm primarily a walleye guy spent 7 year at a resort on milacs


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1993803 said:


> Thats why i either troll for northern, or bobber fish for pan fish. Can just sit on the boat and drink.


Now I'm gonna need to take you fishing


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1993789 said:


> I used to be a pool 3 & 4 junkie


I haven't done that in a few years. Used to be a ton if fun


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1993798 said:


> Got a cousin just outside of Rockford Illinois just got hit by a tornado, took half there house and most of their neighborhood, but they are ok. .......


Just saw that on kstp.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1993807 said:


> I haven't done that in a few years. Used to be a ton if fun


In my opinion it's not as good as it was years ago size is down and numbers seem down to me too. I remember catching 20+" saugers all the time now you rarely see them.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;1993803 said:


> Thats why i either troll for northern,


Slimey, toothy, bait stealing critters! They fight hard though.


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger, you ever catch Dogfish up that way? The last few years it seems like they are everywhere down here.


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1993798 said:


> Got a cousin just outside of Rockford Illinois just got hit by a tornado, took half there house and most of their neighborhood, but they are ok. .......


Glad there okay. I think kstp was out there chasing that storm today


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1993789 said:


> I used to be a pool 3 & 4 junkie


Former Pool 2 Junkie here. Nothing more fun than finding weird stuff on the island under the Ford Dam. We made a show on catching 13 different species from the island once.



qualitycut;1993799 said:


> Well sss made me feel guilty


Sorry, but seriously. 



qualitycut;1993803 said:


> Thats why i either troll for northern, or bobber fish for pan fish. Can just sit on the boat and drink.


You should try Flathead cat fishing. We were big into it at one time. Get out on the river about 8 p.m. have some beers and wait for you clicker on your 6500 to start zipping. I might have to do some of that this summer.

Who am I kidding. :crying:


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;1993773 said:


> Looks like 1 1/8" of rain here today.


2/16th from my forecasted 1.4

must be slacking


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;1993811 said:


> Ranger, you ever catch Dogfish up that way? The last few years it seems like they are everywhere down here.


We also made a show about noodling for dogfish. More like just grabbing them but no tackle was used. It was one of our most bizarre episodes.


----------



## Ranger620

Bill1090;1993811 said:


> Ranger, you ever catch Dogfish up that way? The last few years it seems like they are everywhere down here.


I haven't is have to ask my buddy. I've gotten flat heads channels sturgeon gar turtles stripers crappies sunnies perch walleye sauger saugeye probably missing something


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1993809 said:


> In my opinion it's not as good as it was years ago size is down and numbers seem down to me too. I remember catching 20+" saugers all the time now you rarely see them.


I agree it's still fun to get out before opener though


----------



## Bill1090

LwnMwr out plowing? He's been kinda quiet.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1993815 said:


> We also made a show about noodling for dogfish. More like just grabbing them but no tackle was used. It was one of our most bizarre episodes.


I'm sure we must have some mutual friends


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;1993810 said:


> Slimey, toothy, bait stealing critters! They fight hard though.


Yea they taste good if you know how to clean them though.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1993813 said:


> Former Pool 2 Junkie here. Nothing more fun than finding weird stuff on the island under the Ford Dam. We made a show on catching 13 different species from the island once.
> 
> Sorry, but seriously.
> 
> You should try Flathead cat fishing. We were big into it at one time. Get out on the river about 8 p.m. have some beers and wait for you clicker on your 6500 to start zipping. I might have to do some of that this summer.
> 
> Who am I kidding. :crying:


Growing up in the south ...
our family reunions solely revolves around 
catching big opps

All night on the river and I mean all the way to dawn


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;1993815 said:


> We also made a show about noodling for dogfish. More like just grabbing them but no tackle was used. It was one of our most bizarre episodes.


Crazy that you don't have a national tv program.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1993813 said:


> Former Pool 2 Junkie here. Nothing more fun than finding weird stuff on the island under the Ford Dam. We made a show on catching 13 different species from the island once.
> 
> Sorry, but seriously.
> 
> You should try Flathead cat fishing. We were big into it at one time. Get out on the river about 8 p.m. have some beers and wait for you clicker on your 6500 to start zipping. I might have to do some of that this summer.
> 
> Who am I kidding. :crying:


Why not? Whats 2 days off to start the season. Isnt that why we work so we can enjoy the money?

Goal


----------



## CityGuy

Goal.............................


----------



## Polarismalibu

Zucker!!!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal........


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1993817 said:


> I agree it's still fun to get out before opener though


Strangest thing I pulled in was 13 boaters 11 adults and 2 children. High sided there boat in pool 3 above the dam. I was the only boat there as I missed the lock. It all happened 100 yards infront of me. Picked them out of the water past the buoyes the ones that say do not enter.


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal.........


----------



## Polarismalibu

Tie game!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Goal.................


Maybe


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1993831 said:


> Goal.................
> 
> Maybe


Sure is!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Good goal.....................


----------



## qualitycut

Goal!!!!!!!!


----------



## Greenery

Wow beautiful goal by Scandella


----------



## jimslawnsnow

About 1/2" of snow on the grill and deck. None on the road or drive


----------



## Polarismalibu

Kuemper will blow it


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;1993794 said:


> Just a few flakes here.


Must not have been talking about me. I was gone.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1993817 said:


> I agree it's still fun to get out before opener though


Yes nice to be able to go anytime. Now in the winter nice days there's 300 boats out there. Not for me. We may have to go down there pick quality up and have bill meat us there


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1993836 said:


> About 1/2" of snow on the grill and deck. None on the road or drive


Raining here and washed it all away.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1993838 said:


> Kuemper will blow it


Most likely.


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;1993840 said:


> Yes nice to be able to go anytime. Now in the winter nice days there's 300 boats out there. Not for me. We may have to go down there pick quality up and have bill meat us there


Me me me. Over here.....


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;1993844 said:


> Me me me. Over here.....


As said in "Jaws" were gonna need a bigger boat:laughing: Guess I did have 13 in there but we didnt do much fishing


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;1993840 said:


> Yes nice to be able to go anytime. Now in the winter nice days there's 300 boats out there. Not for me. We may have to go down there pick quality up and have bill meat us there


Good idea. Then I'll have someone to pull me back after I hit a wingdam!


----------



## Doughboy12

Just saw the two goals on Kemper. Man those are the exact goals why he isn't playing now.


----------



## Ranger620

Bill1090;1993846 said:


> Good idea. Then I'll have someone to pull me back after I hit a wingdam!


Or a sand bar in the back waters


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;1993845 said:


> As said in "Jaws" were gonna need a bigger boat:laughing: Guess I did have 13 in there but we didnt do much fishing


I have a "boat".....


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1993849 said:


> Or a sand bar in the back waters


Been there done that not fun


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;1993851 said:


> I have a "boat".....


Now we can get a contest going. Ill pick polaris up you get quality bill can find a guy and we can have some fun. To bad were always busy and dont make enough time for things like this


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1993848 said:


> Just saw the two goals on Kemper. Man those are the exact goals why he isn't playing now.


Cut him some slack.....he hasn't played a game in three months.


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;1993849 said:


> Or a sand bar in the back waters


Or that. At least those don't cost as much after hitting them.


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;1993851 said:


> I have a "boat".....


Whatcha got?


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;1993854 said:


> Now we can get a contest going. Ill pick polaris up you get quality bill can find a guy and we can have some fun. To bad were always busy and dont make enough time for things like this


Do I see a Plowsite fishing tourney in the making?


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1993853 said:


> Been there done that not fun


Missouri river in North Dakota is a good one for sand bars. The river will change in a mater of hours. Go down river fish for 4-5 hours come back up on same line and bam sand bar moved and your stuck.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;1993857 said:


> Whatcha got?












Sorry had to do it


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1993854 said:


> Now we can get a contest going. Ill pick polaris up you get quality bill can find a guy and we can have some fun. To bad were always busy and dont make enough time for things like this


I will make time for fishing


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1993861 said:


> I will make time for fishing


Boat comes out of storage May 1st going to rainy 14th - the 18th at this time


----------



## Polarismalibu

Novak posted a video of that tornado


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1993862 said:


> Boat comes out of storage May 1st going to rainy 14th - the 18th at this time


My birthday is opener this year. Pretty excited about that.

If I know a day or two a head of time I can make time to go whenever


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;1993846 said:


> Good idea. Then I'll have someone to pull me back after I hit a wingdam!


Buddy ripped the lower unit off doing that back in highschool. Parents boat about 2 weeks old.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1993860 said:


> Sorry had to do it


Its missing an "S" sorry had to do it:laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1993848 said:


> Just saw the two goals on Kemper. Man those are the exact goals why he isn't playing now.


Missed the second but the 1st one was a floppy bouncer that bounced 2 ft in front of him. Those are tough to stop.


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;1993863 said:


> Novak posted a video of that tornado


Bano, does your cousin live in Rochelle?


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;1993866 said:


> Its missing an "S" sorry had to do it:laughing:


Richard.....


----------



## Ranger620

This is my boat have some trouble loading and unloading but once shes in were good
http://www.funny-potato.com/images/boats/fast/fast-boat.jpg


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1993866 said:


> Its missing an "S" sorry had to do it:laughing:


Hey, That's mean. I may have just eaten a jacks pizza in 3 minutes but I'm not quite that heavy. And if I was so what. wesport

Oh....and those brooms you wanted..........Forget about it.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;1993865 said:


> Buddy ripped the lower unit off doing that back in highschool. Parents boat about 2 weeks old.


I hate them. Anytime I get near on I use the trolling motor. I've hit them with a 25hp and it does damage. Can't imagine what it'd do to my 200.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1993866 said:


> Its missing an "S" sorry had to do it:laughing:


Haha Richard!


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;1993870 said:


> This is my boat have some trouble loading and unloading but once shes in were good
> http://www.funny-potato.com/images/boats/fast/fast-boat.jpg


That looks like a drug smugglers boat.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1993870 said:


> This is my boat have some trouble loading and unloading but once shes in were good
> http://www.funny-potato.com/images/boats/fast/fast-boat.jpg


Mines a bit smaller. Maybe a bit over powered


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1993871 said:


> Hey, That's mean. I may have just eaten a jacks pizza in 3 minutes but I'm not quite that heavy. And if I was so what. wesport
> 
> Oh....and those brooms you wanted..........Forget about it.


Alright I publicly apologize but I just had to it was just hanging there.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;1993874 said:


> That looks like a drug smugglers boat.


Same concept. Boat is way to nice for them


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;1993869 said:


> Richard.....





Polarismalibu;1993873 said:


> Haha Richard!


Now you guys are calling me out by name!?!?!?!?!? Screw you all. :realmad::realmad::realmad:


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1993875 said:


> Mines a bit smaller. Maybe a bit over powered


That thing is awesome


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1993878 said:


> Now you guys are calling me out by name!?!?!?!?!? Screw you all. :realmad::realmad:


I'll get ya some  that should make up for itThumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;1993872 said:


> I hate them. Anytime I get near on I use the trolling motor. I've hit them with a 25hp and it does damage. Can't imagine what it'd do to my 200.


We were not going slow either


----------



## Greenery

SSS Inc.;1993855 said:


> Cut him some slack.....he hasn't played a game in three months.


He seems to let alot of rebounds out.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1993876 said:


> Alright I publicly apologize but I just had to it was just hanging there.


And thanks to you I now have giant crocodile tears just hanging on my face ready to drop at any moment.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1993875 said:


> Mines a bit smaller. Maybe a bit over powered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want one. But a gas motor is better no need for a diesel.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Greenery;1993882 said:


> He seems to let alot of rebounds out.


He has always given up a ton of rebounds but he seems to be playing pretty good now. We need his confidence to go up in case we need him in the playoffs.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1993884 said:


> And thanks to you I now have giant crocodile tears just hanging on my face ready to drop at any moment.


I do hope your kidding. Sometimes typing something doesnt get the same effect as face to face and its hard to tell ones personality.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1993885 said:


> I want one. But a gas motor is better no need for a diesel.


That would be boring then


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1993878 said:


> Now you guys are calling me out by name!?!?!?!?!? Screw you all. :realmad::realmad::realmad:


I'm sorry, you need a beer?


----------



## CityGuy

Goal................


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goallllllllll


----------



## Polarismalibu

Goal!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal.........


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1993891 said:


> That would be boring then


I just want to bash diesels like everyone else.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Goal!!!!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Goal...................


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1993887 said:


> I do hope your kidding. Sometimes typing something doesnt get the same effect as face to face and its hard to tell ones personality.


I wouldn't think too much about it.  Pretty sure about 50% of my posts cant be taken too serious.

GOALLLL


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;1993857 said:


> Whatcha got?


Goal..........


----------



## qualitycut

Well will be record for most road wins in a row i think


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;1993857 said:


> Whatcha got?


Small 14' with a 35hp. Just a plain Jane fishing boat.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1993903 said:


> Well will be record for most road wins in a row i think


We will tie it I think.


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;1993858 said:


> Do I see a Plowsite fishing tourney in the making?


Well if it has more traction than the hockey game I would be surprised.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1993905 said:


> We will tie it I think.


This............


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1993905 said:


> We will tie it I think.


We still got one more chance to win after this


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1993904 said:


> Small 14' with a 35hp. Just a plain Jane fishing boat.


Go buy a new one and i will go with


----------



## qualitycut

Crazy on 2nd time to 100pts especially after the start of the season.


----------



## Camden

Be honest, did you guys think we'd win this game an hour ago? Incredible!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1993911 said:


> Be honest, did you guys think we'd win this game an hour ago? Incredible!


Heck no I thought it was a lose for sure


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1993904 said:


> Small 14' with a 35hp. Just a plain Jane fishing boat.


I've got a 16' modified v Jon Boat with a 9.9. Where I liked to fish I didn't want to go too fast anyways(river rat). At 2a.m. on the Minnesota river you don't need much more.

We almost got crushed by a barge one night. That was interesting.


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;1993911 said:


> Be honest, did you guys think we'd win this game an hour ago? Incredible!


I didnt think that before the game after they said they were scratching some guys.


----------



## Bill1090

Camden;1993911 said:


> Be honest, did you guys think we'd win this game an hour ago? Incredible!


No. Now everyone will be talking about how great Kuemper did.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1993909 said:


> Go buy a new one and i will go with


I didn't make enough this winter for that...no one called after the first time took so long.


----------



## banonea

I got snow. Not sticking to the roads but sticking to the garage roof


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1993914 said:


> I've got a 16' modified v Jon Boat with a 9.9. Where I liked to fish I didn't want to go too fast anyways(river rat). At 2a.m. on the Minnesota river you don't need much more.
> 
> We almost got crushed by a barge one night. That was interesting.


Sadly boats have gotten to expensive that same boat new today is 12-15 grand with a 25hp


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1993917 said:


> I didn't make enough this winter for that...no one called after the first time took so long.


That was the only true "storm"


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1993906 said:


> Well if it has more traction than the hockey game I would be surprised.


I forgot about that. There are two problems with this meet up stuff. You've got the people that can type but can't talk.....then the rest of us that still kinda think its weird talking to a bunch of dudes on the internet so the last thing we want to do is meet up with them. Just sayin'.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1993914 said:


> I've got a 16' modified v Jon Boat with a 9.9. Where I liked to fish I didn't want to go too fast anyways(river rat). At 2a.m. on the Minnesota river you don't need much more.
> 
> We almost got crushed by a barge one night. That was interesting.


Thats similar to what we have up north to haul around to some of the smaller lakes with no good landings


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1993920 said:


> Sadly boats have gotten to expensive that same boat new today is 12-15 grand with a 25hp


I was just looking at that. It dose not pay to buy a used boat anymore. Only a Couple grand more for 10-15 years newer


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1993923 said:


> I forgot about that. There are two problems with this meet up stuff. You've got the people that can type but can't talk.....then the rest of us that still kinda think its weird talking to a bunch of dudes on the internet so the last thing we want to do is meet up with them. Just sayin'.


Well that and the Richard with the rink never set it up....:waving:


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1993924 said:


> Thats similar to what we have up north to haul around to some of the smaller lakes with no good landings


That's what I do. Puddle jump some private lakes with it


----------



## Doughboy12

@Russostrib: Mikko Koivu first #mnwild player in history with 500 points


----------



## Doughboy12

@Russostrib: #mnwild ties NHL record w 12th consecutive road win, hits 100 points for second time in history..32 saves for Kuemper, first win since Jan.2


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1993923 said:


> I forgot about that. There are two problems with this meet up stuff. You've got the people that can type but can't talk.....then the rest of us that still kinda think its weird talking to a bunch of dudes on the internet so the last thing we want to do is meet up with them. Just sayin'.


I've met a ton of guys off this site at the SIMA symposiums. It's not nearly as weird as you'd think. You obviously click a little better with certain people but for the most part everyone gets along really well.


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;1993868 said:


> Bano, does your cousin live in Rochelle?


I caint remember. It is like 5 miles from Rockford. Town of 400 people, 90% wiped out. Multiple fatalities.


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1993933 said:


> I caint remember. It is like 5 miles from Rockford. Town of 400 people, 90% wiped out. Multiple fatalities.


Yeah that's the one. Novak has a few videos posted of it


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1993932 said:


> I've met a ton of guys off this site at the SIMA symposiums. It's not nearly as weird as you'd think. You obviously click a little better with certain people but for the most part everyone gets along really well.


And wild games! You going to go to the playoffs again?


----------



## Camden

Imagine how Nashville feels right now. They lost to our A team earlier and now they lost to our B team. That's gotta be a confidence killer.


----------



## SSS Inc.

@Russostrib: #mnwild Who be ready to go to da playoffs in this beeatch?!?!?!?


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;1993935 said:


> And wild games! You going to go to the playoffs again?


Probably. I want to see who we're going to play before I decide for sure.


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;1993933 said:


> I caint remember. It is like 5 miles from Rockford. Town of 400 people, 90% wiped out. Multiple fatalities.


Jeez. That's no good.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1993932 said:


> I've met a ton of guys off this site at the SIMA symposiums. It's not nearly as weird as you'd think. You obviously click a little better with certain people but for the most part everyone gets along really well.


You're one of the "talkers" though. I'm just kidding but there is a little something to this.


----------



## qualitycut

My buddy is giving me his season tickets number for 1 set of tickets for play off tickets so i can buy them.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1993942 said:


> My buddy is giving me his season tickets number for 1 set of tickets for play off tickets so i can buy them.


I'll split it with you!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1993938 said:


> Probably. I want to see who we're going to play before I decide for sure.


I hope we get Nashville


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;1993932 said:


> I've met a ton of guys off this site at the SIMA symposiums. It's not nearly as weird as you'd think. You obviously click a little better with certain people but for the most part everyone gets along really well.


Ive met a ton of people from online too. Few from here. But I'm the talker that never shuts up


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1993941 said:


> You're one of the "talkers" though. I'm just kidding but there is a little something to this.


You're right. I get along with most people very well and I have no trouble striking up conversation.



Polarismalibu;1993945 said:


> I hope we get Nashville


Me too!


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;1993947 said:


> Ive met a ton of people from online too. Few from here. But I'm the talker that never shuts up


Same here.......


----------



## Camden

Down goes North Dakota!!!!

Great night of hockey.


----------



## SSS Inc.

So. Are there any scenarios where we will have a bunch of late night games like last year. Those 9p.m. starts killed me last Spring.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1993951 said:


> So. Are there any scenarios where we will have a bunch of late night games like last year. Those 9p.m. starts killed me last Spring.


TBD

NBC sets the schedule and they won't do that until they know the match-ups. They'll obviously want their golden teams to get the prime time slots and then the rest get spread around.


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;1993948 said:


> You're right. I get along with most people very well and I have no trouble striking up conversation.
> 
> Me too!


Plus when I need something done (landscaping, asphalt) If I am looking for help on a project I usually come to here or other places like this. They seem to work out better than just googling and picking at random


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1993951 said:


> So. Are there any scenarios where we will have a bunch of late night games like last year. Those 9p.m. starts killed me last Spring.


For round one probably not unless we end up with Calgary.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1993957 said:


> For round one probably not unless we end up with Calgary.


I'll take Nashville, Chicago, St. Louis before Anaheim or any west coat team as they seem to have our number


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;1993957 said:


> For round one probably not unless we end up with Calgary.


It sounds like it's either the Blues Or Nashville.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1993959 said:


> I'll take Nashville, Chicago, St. Louis before Anaheim or any west coat team as they seem to have our number


I wanted chicago 1st round so we could play them before Kane is back


----------



## SSS Inc.

Greenery;1993960 said:


> It sounds like it's either the Blues Or Nashville.


Yes. The only way we end up playing Nashville is if we surpass Chicago. Its funny because if we really wanted Nashville we should have lost tonight. I don't like doing that sort of thing though.

I think we can hang with anyone now.

Actually now that I look at it we could play Anaheim depending on end up with more points between them and the Blues. I guess I'll wait until Saturday to find out who we play.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I've got an 18' Tracker with 115 HP we can pull the tube around with.

Anyone up for the challenge, let me know.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1993923 said:


> I forgot about that. There are two problems with this meet up stuff. You've got the people that can type but can't talk.....then the rest of us that still kinda think its weird talking to a bunch of dudes on the internet so the last thing we want to do is meet up with them. Just sayin'.


Well so far I've met bedazzled, camden, lwnmwrman, mnplowco, polaris, quality, ryde, snowguy, saw city/county guy at a wedding, and sat in awe while the one and only SSS waved at me from his dump truck... I think I could strike up a chat with most... Thumbs Up


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1993965 said:


> I've got an 18' Tracker with 115 HP we can pull the tube around with.
> 
> Anyone up for the challenge, let me know.


Not me I got to old for that stuff


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1993965 said:


> I've got an 18' Tracker with 115 HP we can pull the tube around with.
> 
> Anyone up for the challenge, let me know.


Ok but we use my tube....you won't shake me.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1993966 said:


> Well so far I've met bedazzled, camden, lwnmwrman, mnplowco, polaris, quality, ryde, snowguy, saw city/county guy at a wedding, and sat in awe while the one and only SSS waved at me from his dump truck... I think I could strike up a chat with most... Thumbs Up


You didn't waive back though. This is what I'm talking about. Too shy! I still can't believe you once had a talk show on ktlk.


----------



## Doughboy12

Quality, Lwnmwrman, and Deershack for me.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1993965 said:


> I've got an 18' Tracker with 115 HP we can pull the tube around with.
> 
> Anyone up for the challenge, let me know.


Last time I did that, I almost killed my x sister-in-law...... In hindsight, I think my brother would have been happier:laughing:


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1993965 said:


> I've got an 18' Tracker with 115 HP we can pull the tube around with.
> 
> Anyone up for the challenge, let me know.


That'd be fun. Not sure how I'd feel with you driving but.........


----------



## Drakeslayer

cbservicesllc;1993966 said:


> Well so far I've met bedazzled, camden, lwnmwrman, mnplowco, polaris, quality, ryde, snowguy, saw city/county guy at a wedding, and sat in awe while the one and only SSS waved at me from his dump truck... I think I could strike up a chat with most... Thumbs Up


I saw SSS driving like Ricky Bobby into the mound rink this winter and CB services doing the same ( on foot at the green expo).


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;1993970 said:


> Quality, Lwnmwrman, and Deershack for me.


And drake:salute:


----------



## banonea

I lost count.......


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1993975 said:


> I lost count.......


Me too....


----------



## Polarismalibu

I keep a close eye on ranger in the winter when I drive last him a million times make sure he's doing a good job


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1993978 said:


> I keep a close eye on ranger in the winter when I drive last him a million times make sure he's doing a good job


Stalker. Could just pull in and make a few pushes. Was just there today doing some clean up stuff


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

35.6* here


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1993968 said:


> Ok but we use my tube....you won't shake me.


Give me 20 seconds I'll have you swimming


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1993979 said:


> Stalker. Could just pull in and make a few pushes. Was just there today doing some clean up stuff


Don't want to make you look bad


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;1993974 said:


> And drake:salute:


Oops...how could I forget...so sorry


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1993981 said:


> Give me 20 seconds I'll have you swimming


Not likely..... Super Mable is hard to shake.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1993969 said:


> You didn't waive back though. This is what I'm talking about. Too shy! I still can't believe you once had a talk show on ktlk.


I said "sat in awe!" I still can't believe I dropped that gig...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1993984 said:


> Not likely..... Super Mable is hard to shake.


I'll stand by my statement. We used ours once it didn't take long


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;1993973 said:


> I saw SSS driving like Ricky Bobby into the mound rink this winter and CB services doing the same ( on foot at the green expo).


Thumbs Up :waving:


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1993986 said:


> I'll stand by my statement. We used ours once it didn't take long


We have a tube at the cabin nobody uses anymore. It's a barrel and you climb inside it. Crazy ride


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1993988 said:


> We have a tube at the cabin nobody uses anymore. It's a barrel and you climb inside it. Crazy ride


Yeah the turbo tube we have one too. I hate that so much. With our boat it whips so fast it's hard not to get sick.

I'm not a fan of the kite tube ether


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;1993989 said:


> I'm not a fan of the kite tube ether


You don't like getting slammed?

I'm pretty sure those aren't sold anymore.


----------



## Deershack

Sitting in my sons "cabin" on the Whitefish chain. Drove up to Bemijie and back today. About 90+% of the lakes still are ice covered.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1993990 said:


> You don't like getting slammed?
> 
> I'm pretty sure those aren't sold anymore.


No they are illegal to sell now.

I had it flip on me once from 30' up never went on it again


----------



## Deershack

My son gets his kids airborn on the Big Mable and has flipped it over a number of times. That was with his jet boat, don't know if he will be able to do that with his new wake boat.


----------



## Deershack

His newest toy is a fly board. Those things are down right scary.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Deershack;1993993 said:


> My son gets his kids airborn on the Big Mable and has flipped it over a number of times. That was with his jet boat, don't know if he will be able to do that with his new wake boat.


We have a wakesetter at the cabin. His wake boat will make his jet boat look like a little kids toy. The wakes are huge!


----------



## Deershack

I don't think it is as fast.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Deershack;1993996 said:


> I don't think it is as fast.


With 500 hp and 4-5ft wake it's one heck of a tube ride


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;1993966 said:


> Well so far I've met bedazzled, camden, lwnmwrman, mnplowco, polaris, quality, ryde, snowguy, saw city/county guy at a wedding, and sat in awe while the one and only SSS waved at me from his dump truck... I think I could strike up a chat with most... Thumbs Up


I've met more people from other states than I have from MN. My list only includes You, Lawnmowerdude, Polaris, Quality, SSS and Wizard. I believe Greenery stopped by my place one time when I was selling a back blade and I've talked to Ranger and Jim on the phone. I think that's about it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

So there is a video of that tornado from a chaser. After the tornado has crossed the highway the inflow wind blew a semi over in the ditch right in front of them and the idiots didn't even stop to see if the guy was ok. Pictures was more important.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Down to 31.8 here. The deck is like glass, driveway is ok


----------



## CityGuy

32° cloudy, Slight breeze


----------



## SnowGuy73

31° calm few clouds.


----------



## Ranger620

I got 34 here. windshield was iced over. Off to winni for the day gonna take the dodge and see what kind of mileage I get


----------



## CityGuy

36° partly cloudy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1993972 said:


> That'd be fun. Not sure how I'd feel with you driving but.........


Nah, I'm all serious on the water. My wife hates fishing with me because I don't screw around too much on the water.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I suppose....time to go plant some bushes.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Good layer of frost here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Solid ice on my trash cans.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1993933 said:


> I caint remember. It is like 5 miles from Rockford. Town of 400 people, 90% wiped out. Multiple fatalities.


Wow. It still amazes me the destruction that can happen in seconds.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1993951 said:


> So. Are there any scenarios where we will have a bunch of late night games like last year. Those 9p.m. starts killed me last Spring.


I hope not. That sucks.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1993966 said:


> Well so far I've met bedazzled, camden, lwnmwrman, mnplowco, polaris, quality, ryde, snowguy, saw city/county guy at a wedding, and sat in awe while the one and only SSS waved at me from his dump truck... I think I could strike up a chat with most... Thumbs Up


Kinda like firefighters. We can all talk shop.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1993999 said:


> So there is a video of that tornado from a chaser. After the tornado has crossed the highway the inflow wind blew a semi over in the ditch right in front of them and the idiots didn't even stop to see if the guy was ok. Pictures was more important.


Wow. It's all I can say.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1994021 said:


> Solid ice on my trash cans.


Just puddles out here.


----------



## CityGuy

Little chilly out this morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1994030 said:


>


You still never called me back


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1994030 said:


>


What time you thinking you're going to be in lakeville?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1994034 said:


> What time you thinking you're going to be in lakeville?


Sunday. Got a job we have to get done today.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Just started to snow here


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1994035 said:


> Sunday. Got a job we have to get done today.


Ok...........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1994037 said:


> Ok...........


If it doesn't work out we are there at the same time, I will just leave it at Dough's and you can mail me a check.

It'll be dough's fee for me bringing him these bricks.

I MIGHT get down there first thing tomorrow morning, depends on how today goes and what time we get back.

It's only 3-4 yards of rock and 20 bushes, shouldn't take that long.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1994032 said:


> You still never called me back


He doesn't like you anymore.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1994039 said:


> He doesn't like you anymore.


I guess not.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1994038 said:


> If it doesn't work out we are there at the same time, I will just leave it at Dough's and you can mail me a check.
> 
> It'll be dough's fee for me bringing him these bricks.
> 
> I MIGHT get down there first thing tomorrow morning, depends on how today goes and what time we get back.
> 
> It's only 3-4 yards of rock and 20 bushes, shouldn't take that long.


Ok, just let me know,like I said I can make pretty much any time, unless you're gonna be there at 7am. You're a very trusting individual


----------



## Bill1090

34*
Light clouds


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1994041 said:


> Ok, just let me know,like I said I can make pretty much any time, unless you're gonna be there at 7am. You're a very trusting individual


If we get this job done soon enough, I'll get the stuff loaded up tonight. If not, then the morning. What time depends on if the wife wants to ride along to go to Cracker Barrel for lunch. 

Not all of us are completely jaded.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1994038 said:


> If it doesn't work out we are there at the same time, I will just leave it at Dough's and you can mail me a check.
> 
> It'll be dough's fee for me bringing him these bricks.
> 
> I MIGHT get down there first thing tomorrow morning, depends on how today goes and what time we get back.
> 
> It's only 3-4 yards of rock and 20 bushes, shouldn't take that long.


I'm going to be drinking like Quality tonight...not too early Sunday please...:waving::laughing:

(I've NEVER drank like that...)


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1994046 said:


> If we get this job done soon enough, I'll get the stuff loaded up tonight. If not, then the morning. What time depends on if the wife wants to ride along to go to Cracker Barrel for lunch.
> 
> Not all of us are completely jaded.


It sure makes it easy to buy things from someone like you. Makes me regret not buying your 18' you had


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Snowing like mad


----------



## Doughboy12

494 and 52 everyone in the brakes. Small cloud burst causing mayhem.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Sunny, but starting to cloud up. Looks like the rain chances really went down for next week


----------



## Bill1090

Uh I have 1" in some spots. The town road is slushy and the county is scraping.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1994049 said:


> It sure makes it easy to buy things from someone like you. Makes me regret not buying your 18' you had


Did someone take over your screen name? Im so confused. Jim you ok?


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1994058 said:


> Did someone take over your screen name? Im so confused. Jim you ok?


This...........:waving:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1994058 said:


> Did someone take over your screen name? Im so confused. Jim you ok?


Why? When people don't pull crap on me, I can be nice. Just like in person. Now if someone is an ass in person, I'm going to be one too


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1994060 said:


> Why? When people don't pull crap on me, I can be nice. Just like in person. Now if someone is an ass in person, I'm going to be one too


Just teasing you....................for the most part.

Like when I asked about plow lights.........?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1994060 said:


> Why? When people don't pull crap on me, I can be nice. Just like in person. Now if someone is an ass in person, I'm going to be one too


Ive just never seen you say anything nice about someone on here before and actually have a nice thing to say. Baby steps.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1994062 said:


> Ive just never seen you say anything nice about someone on here before and actually have a nice thing to say. Baby steps.


Oh that's bs, and you know it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;1994061 said:


> Just teasing you....................for the most part.
> 
> Like when I asked about plow lights.........?


I offered to help after a while, for record anyway


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1994063 said:


> Oh that's bs, and you know it.


Lol yea a little bit but you are usually crabby and you know it. What you said to lwmr was the nicest thing i have ever seen you say. Very cute.


----------



## CityGuy

Man that wind is cold.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Snowing like crazy!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Snowflakes are the size of marshmellows


----------



## cbservicesllc

Holy snow batman!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1994070 said:


> Holy snow batman!!


Just north of your shop 81 is even white


----------



## CityGuy

Small flakes for 10 minutes in Buffalo.


----------



## CityGuy

35° mostly cloudy


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1994072 said:


> Just north of your shop 81 is even white


Starting to stick on my driveway at home too..


----------



## Bill1090

NWS shows 2.5" in Lse. Not sure how we got snow when the temps only got to 34 last night.


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;1994073 said:


> Small flakes for 10 minutes in Buffalo.


And now lots of big flakes.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1994076 said:


> Starting to stick on my driveway at home too..


Really?

Get the plows out.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1994079 said:


> Really?
> 
> Get the plows out.


Yeah all hard surfaces it's sticking


----------



## cbservicesllc

And I'm not even in the yellows yet!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1994065 said:


> Lol yea a little bit but you are usually crabby and you know it. What you said to lwmr was the nicest thing i have ever seen you say. Very cute.


Certain people's posts piss me off. More so if asking for advice, don't take anyone's advice, then piss and moan about it on here. And then bedazzledboss or whatever his name is just pisses me off in general. I guess I'm a work in progress


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1994080 said:


> Yeah all hard surfaces it's sticking


We just have steady small flakes out here. Not even making the pavement wet, yet.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1994082 said:


> And I'm not even in the yellows yet!


Must be N/E of me already


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1994077 said:


> NWS shows 2.5" in Lse. Not sure how we got snow when the temps only got to 34 last night.


It was 36 and snowing here last night. Still a little snow on the deck that's slushy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1994084 said:


> Certain people's posts piss me off. More so if asking for advice, don't take anyone's advice, then piss and moan about it on here. And then bedazzledboss or whatever his name is just pisses me off in general. I guess I'm a work in progress


:laughing: .....work in progress.... :laughing:


----------



## MNPLOWCO

St. Cloud.....heavy snow. My son just sent a pic. Looks like 1+. Even the streets.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1994084 said:


> Certain people's posts piss me off. More so if asking for advice, don't take anyone's advice, then piss and moan about it on here. And then bedazzledboss or whatever his name is just pisses me off in general. I guess I'm a work in progress


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

MNPLOWCO;1994089 said:


> St. Cloud.....heavy snow. My son just sent a pic. Looks like 1+. Even the streets.


Lucky!..............


----------



## jimslawnsnow

With this S5 in the spell corrector is has members and words in the thread saved in it. Like bedazzledboss and lwnmwrman


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1994086 said:


> Must be N/E of me already


It's coming from the North


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Everything is soaked at University / 280. Snowing. Raining. Snowing. Raining.

2 guys spreading rock. I'm on the way to Gertens.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1994090 said:


> :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


But out of the forum your the grumpy one who doesn't like people


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1994092 said:


> With this S5 in the spell corrector is has members and words in the thread saved in it. Like bedazzledboss and lwnmwrman


Same for mine... kinda funny!


----------



## Camden

MNPLOWCO;1994089 said:


> St. Cloud.....heavy snow. My son just sent a pic. Looks like 1+. Even the streets.


I believe it. Here in LF we had massive flakes falling for quite a while. Nothing accumulated on solid surfaces but the grass is white.

I was planning to start sweeping today but it's just too cold of a job when temps are in the 30s.

Speaking of sweeping, CB do you need that Holiday Inn done again this year? I'll be in the Anoka-Ramsey area very soon.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1994095 said:


> But out of the forum your the grumpy one who doesn't like people


Everyone knows that already, and I fully admit it...


----------



## Camden

SnowGuy73;1994098 said:


> Everyone knows that already, and I fully admit it...


I've never gotten the impression that you'd be hard to get along with. I must've missed some of your posts


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1994098 said:


> Everyone knows that already, and I fully admit it...


And everyone knows I'm grumpy on here at times and I get crap for it. You never did come down for a tour of the boondocks


----------



## SnowGuy73

Giant flurries here.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1994084 said:


> Certain people's posts piss me off. More so if asking for advice, don't take anyone's advice, then piss and moan about it on here. And then bedazzledboss or whatever his name is just pisses me off in general. I guess I'm a work in progress


Hahaaha.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;1994099 said:


> I've never gotten the impression that you'd be hard to get along with. I must've missed some of your posts


He's not hard to get along with. He just doesn't like people in general outside of the forum


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1994099 said:


> I've never gotten the impression that you'd be hard to get along with. I must've missed some of your posts


Ya, I'm a tough cookie! :laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

Rain here.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1994100 said:


> And everyone knows I'm grumpy on here at times and I get crap for it. You never did come down for a tour of the boondocks


I never got a date or time.

Not like I have anything going on. Haha.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1994103 said:


> He's not hard to get along with. He just doesn't like people in general outside of the forum


Seems the older i get the less i like people. I think its cause im getting smarter and see through most people that put on a nice face


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1994107 said:


> Seems the older i get the less i like people. I think its cause im getting smarter and see through most people that put on a nice face


I'll probably offend someone here by saying this, but I feel the same way about church going people. I've been burned so many times by them in personal and business life it isn't funny


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1994106 said:


> I never got a date or time.
> 
> Not like I have anything going on. Haha.


When we originally talked about it and after for a while you were always sick


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1994107 said:


> Seems the older i get the less i like people. I think its cause im getting smarter and see through most people that put on a nice face


There ya go.. That, and I;don't have time for small talk. Let's discuss what needs to be discussed and move on.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1994108 said:


> I'll probably offend someone here by saying this, but I feel the same way about church going people. I've been burned so many times by them in personal and business life it isn't funny


Play church league softball and go to a couple of tourneys out of town sometime.


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1994064 said:


> I offered to help after a while, for record anyway


Yes you did.......it took some work to get it out of you but you did indeed.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;1994107 said:


> Seems the older i get the less i like people. I think its cause im getting smarter and see through most people that put on a nice face


This. People just annoy me now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1994109 said:


> When we originally talked about it and after for a while you were always sick


Hmmm.

I don't recall.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Jim, you ever go look at that permagreen?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1994114 said:


> Hmmm.
> 
> I don't recall.


I do. Want me to go find the page? Ahh hell I'm to lazy. It's somewhere in January or February I think


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1994108 said:


> I'll probably offend someone here by saying this, but I feel the same way about church going people. I've been burned so many times by them in personal and business life it isn't funny


You'll get no argument from me on that one. Over the top bible bangers are overcompensating. IMHO.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1994117 said:


> Jim, you ever go look at that permagreen?


No. Think I'm going new...


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;1994108 said:


> I'll probably offend someone here by saying this, but I feel the same way about church going people. I've been burned so many times by them in personal and business life it isn't funny


Back when I was at the U of M one of my jobs was officiating intramural flag football.

During one game I made a controversial call (it was correct but it was very close) on a scoring play. This guy went absolutely ballistic on me. He screamed every obscenity in the book and he was eventually banned from ever playing again after he had a similar outburst the very next week (on a female ref!)

So anyway, a little while after that happened I attended some sort of on-campus ministry event with a girl I was dating and guess who was leading the event? Yep, that d-bag. Once he saw me in attendance he couldn't apologize fast enough. I just kept thinking "you're so f'ing fake, you make me sick".


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1994120 said:


> No. Think I'm going new...


Triumph or the Exmark thing?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;1994122 said:


> Back when I was at the U of M one of my jobs was officiating intramural flag football.
> 
> During one game I made a controversial call (it was correct but it was very close) on a scoring play. This guy went absolutely ballistic on me. He screamed every obscenity in the book and he was eventually banned from ever playing again after he had a similar outburst the very next week (on a female ref!)
> 
> So anyway, a little while after that happened I attended some sort of on-campus ministry event with a girl I was dating and guess who was leading the event? Yep, that d-bag. Once he saw me in attendance he couldn't apologize fast enough. I just kept thinking "you're so f'ing fake, you make me sick".


So I'm not the only one. Wife's aunt and uncle are big church people. Stabbed us in the back recently, and found out some very sick crap about him. I can't believe he can step foot in a church knowing what he did in the past. It makes me wanna puke and I won't say on here because who knows who reads this thread


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1994123 said:


> Triumph or the Exmark thing?


"The thing" maybe it'll be a big mistake maybe not. Seems like whoever you talk to they've had problems with all brands. The Z spray is just to big


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1994125 said:


> "The thing" maybe it'll be a big mistake maybe not. Seems like whoever you talk to they've had problems with all brands. The Z spray is just to big


Ground Logic Pathfinder.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Little chilly at Gertens. New '15 book in hand, 21 Dropmore Honeysuckle on the way to their destination.
Hopefully guys have rock in place, we drop these bushes and we are home by 2 pm.

Ain't like anything else can get done.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1994125 said:


> "The thing" maybe it'll be a big mistake maybe not. Seems like whoever you talk to they've had problems with all brands. The Z spray is just to big


Z-spray is the best option. Don't gotta buy a big one. Just saying.

I bought one, djagusch then bought one, another buddy bought one after that.

We all love them after running PG's.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1994126 said:


> Ground Logic Pathfinder.


Never could find much info on them. Went to look at one this winter and the guy never showed.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1994128 said:


> Z-spray is the best option. Don't gotta buy a big one. Just saying.
> 
> I bought one, djagusch then bought one, another buddy bought one after that.
> 
> We all love them after running PG's.


I looked at the small one at green expo. Just seemed huge to me. I believe it was the jr


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;1994122 said:


> Back when I was at the U of M one of my jobs was officiating intramural flag football.
> 
> During one game I made a controversial call (it was correct but it was very close) on a scoring play. This guy went absolutely ballistic on me. He screamed every obscenity in the book and he was eventually banned from ever playing again after he had a similar outburst the very next week (on a female ref!)
> 
> So anyway, a little while after that happened I attended some sort of on-campus ministry event with a girl I was dating and guess who was leading the event? Yep, that d-bag. Once he saw me in attendance he couldn't apologize fast enough. I just kept thinking "you're so f'ing fake, you make me sick".


In my defense I was having a bad month...lol.

Wasn't me but I did play flag football at the U.... Played on the field by the Cedars or Riverside (just over the 10th ave bridge) most of the time. early 90's.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1994129 said:


> Never could find much info on them. Went to look at one this winter and the guy never showed.


Info: http://groundlogicinc.com/products/spreader-sprayer-series/pathfinder/

Local dealer: Dave 612-964-6154.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1994128 said:


> Z-spray is the best option. Don't gotta buy a big one. Just saying.
> 
> I bought one, djagusch then bought one, another buddy bought one after that.
> 
> We all love them after running PG's.


I've heard great things as well.

You should update and sell me yours...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Moderate snow...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1994130 said:


> I looked at the small one at green expo. Just seemed huge to me. I believe it was the jr


Might be a tiche bigger is stature, but maneuverability makes it a small, nimble machine.


----------



## qualitycut

Brought my change in and the dollar bills ive been saving for about a year. 1693.00 dollars


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1994132 said:


> Info: http://groundlogicinc.com/products/spreader-sprayer-series/pathfinder/
> 
> Local dealer: Dave 612-964-6154.


Dave's not here man.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1994108 said:


> I'll probably offend someone here by saying this, but I feel the same way about church going people. I've been burned so many times by them in personal and business life it isn't funny


That is the way a lot of them are.... and people say that someone that looks like me cannot be trusted.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1994137 said:


> Dave's not here man.


Haha.......


----------



## qualitycut

Just rain here


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1994140 said:


> Just rain here


Snowing here now.


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1994138 said:


> That is the way a lot of them are.... and people say that someone that looks like me cannot be trusted.


Well you have to admit you do strike an intimidating pose..... :laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1994136 said:


> Brought my change in and the dollar bills ive been saving for about a year. 1693.00 dollars


You need a card that gets you miles, stop using so much cash. Plus things must be working out with the gal, you're not using so many bills at KOD.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1994138 said:


> That is the way a lot of them are.... and people say that someone that looks like me cannot be trusted.


I don't mean this in a bad way, but in this day in age I'd leave my kids with you than a priest or paster


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1994135 said:


> Might be a tiche bigger is stature, but maneuverability makes it a small, nimble machine.


Now if you could just get it to do sidewalks in the winter....Hmmmmmm


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1994136 said:


> Brought my change in and the dollar bills ive been saving for about a year. 1693.00 dollars


Got a huge vodka bottle i have putting all our cgange in for 2 years now, not quite a 1/4 full. Going to wait until it is full to cash in.......should be a good haul.


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1994142 said:


> Well you have to admit you do strike an intimidating pose..... :laughing:


I have my sweet moments. ......lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Property tax refund of $1396.

I should just email the Dept. Of Rev. and tell them to apply it to the $1200 I owe for taxes to the state.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1994144 said:


> I don't mean this in a bad way, but in this day in age I'd leave my kids with you than a priest or paster


Kids love me. Pisses parents off.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Grass is turning white.


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1994144 said:


> I don't mean this in a bad way, but in this day in age I'd leave my kids with you than a priest or paster


I wouldn't.......they would probably come home with a new bike or something and never shut up about wanting to go back to uncle Mike's house...:laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1994149 said:


> Kids love me. Pisses parents off.


It's all the flashes and sparkles that dazzle them.


----------



## banonea

Fairdale Illinois is ware my cousin is from. TWC showed photos, town is destroyed. .....


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1994146 said:


> Got a huge vodka bottle i have putting all our cgange in for 2 years now, not quite a 1/4 full. Going to wait until it is full to cash in.......should be a good haul.


I have a whiskey one you can have to keep it going...Canadian Club I think. It's an actual "bank" with a slit in the cap.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1994152 said:


> It's all the flashes and sparkles that dazzle them.


It the free stuff he gives them because he is a big kid.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Heavy snow!


----------



## CityGuy

I think I broke the truck. I told them this stump was too big.


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1994151 said:


> I wouldn't.......they would probably come home with a new bike or something and never shut up about wanting to go back to uncle Mike's house...:laughing:


Lol..... it would be uncle Tim and they would want tattoos and to join a band.......


----------



## andersman02

What are you guys getting for a 12,000 sq. ft. yard for mowing? Not wide open, not super split up.

Im going 38-40/time and seem to be high almost all the time


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1994160 said:


> Lol..... it would be uncle Tim and they would want tattoos and to join a band.......


You're showing them the groupie pics too??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sun out at University / 280.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Guys got the rock done. Gonna be an early day.


----------



## Camden

Who's making the best backpack blower these days? My local options are Stihl and Echo but I can go to St Cloud and get whatever brand might be better.

I've heard good things about Shindaiwa and Redmax.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1994162 said:


> You're showing them the groupie pics too??


Got to teach them early. All of my friends would bring there kids to the shows, they would have a ball at them......


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1994158 said:


> I think I broke the truck. I told them this stump was too big.


Great now my taxes go up.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1994165 said:


> Who's making the best backpack blower these days? My local options are Stihl and Echo but I can go to St Cloud and get whatever brand might be better.
> 
> I've heard good things about Shindaiwa and Redmax.


I have an Echo and a Redmax, like them both.


----------



## SnowGuy73

andersman02;1994161 said:


> What are you guys getting for a 12,000 sq. ft. yard for mowing? Not wide open, not super split up.
> 
> Im going 38-40/time and seem to be high almost all the time


Sounds about right but it will go to the guy that will do it for $18.00.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Echo PB770 with tube throttle.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1994143 said:


> You need a card that gets you miles, stop using so much cash. Plus things must be working out with the gal, you're not using so many bills at KOD.


I do have cards with points.


----------



## NorthernProServ

How about another mower for sale.....

Got a 2012 Exmark TT 48" S series ( TTS600KAE483 )

Has the Kawasaki FX600V (20hp) W/ electric start.

-Has only been used as a backup
-Only 390 Hours (hour meter was installed since day one)

-Has a OCDC installed
-4.15 cu. ft. accelerator bagger
-Kage sulky bought new last fall for it. (best around I think)

-New tires, blades, air filter, oil/hydro fluid & filter.
Going to put it on Craigslist and see if I get any takers but wanted to check to see if any of you guys are interested first.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1994171 said:


> Echo PB770 with tube throttle.


This......


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1994173 said:


> How about another mower for sale.....
> 
> Got a 2012 Exmark TT 48" S series ( TTS600KAE483 )
> 
> Has the Kawasaki FX600V (20hp) W/ electric start.
> 
> -Has only been used as a backup
> -Only 390 Hours (hour meter was installed since day one)
> 
> -Has a OCDC installed
> -4.15 cu. ft. accelerator bagger
> -Kage sulky bought new last fall for it. (best around I think)
> 
> -New tires, blades, air filter, oil/hydro fluid & filter.
> Going to put it on Craigslist and see if I get any takers but wanted to check to see if any of you guys are interested first.


Price?.....


----------



## Polarismalibu

Skid right into the lake with a skid Washed the bottom off Nice


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1994171 said:


> Echo PB770 with tube throttle.


Tube throttle? I'm not familiar with that. Is it better than the joystick type of throttle?



NorthernProServ;1994173 said:


> How about another mower for sale.....
> Got a 2012 Exmark TT 48" S series ( TTS600KAE483 )
> Has the Kawasaki FX600V (20hp) W/ electric start.
> -Has only been used as a backup
> -Only 390 Hours (hour meter was installed since day one)
> -Has a OCDC installed
> -4.15 cu. ft. accelerator bagger
> -Kage sulky bought new last fall for it. (best around I think)
> 
> -New tires, blades, air filter, oil/hydro fluid & filter.
> Going to put it on Craigslist and see if I get any takers but wanted to check to see if any of you guys are interested first.


What are you thinking for a price? This is way more of a machine than I need but for the right price I'm willing to buy anything.


----------



## Camden

Online viewing of the Masters is the worst thing to ever happen to me from a productivity standpoint. I can't get myself to leave my desk.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1994177 said:


> Tube throttle? I'm not familiar with that. Is it better than the joystick type of throttle?
> 
> What are you thinking for a price? This is way more of a machine than I need but for the right price I'm willing to buy anything.


Throttle is mounted on the tube (pb770t) rather than the left side (pb770h).

I prefer left side.


----------



## Bill1090

Camden;1994165 said:


> Who's making the best backpack blower these days? My local options are Stihl and Echo but I can go to St Cloud and get whatever brand might be better.
> 
> I've heard good things about Shindaiwa and Redmax.


I got a Stihl br600. I like it but it's pretty cold blooded.


----------



## Camden

SnowGuy73;1994179 said:


> Throttle is mounted on the tube (pb770t) rather than the left side (pb770h).
> 
> I prefer left side.


Gotcha! My current Echo already has that. I didn't realize it was called a "tube throttle".

I do not prefer the left side even though I'm left handed.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sun is out..


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1994181 said:


> Gotcha! My current Echo already has that. I didn't realize it was called a "tube throttle".
> 
> I do not prefer the left side even though I'm left handed.


Copy that.


----------



## Greenery

Boy, some real breakthroughs in here this morning. I sense a group hug coming on..

For an everyday blower I like the stihl. For whatever reason I have never been a fan of the stihl stuff but I picked up one of their blowers a couple years ago and It turned out to be a decent blower. Light and a little quiter. Otherwise red max or echo are also good choices.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I hate the left side throttle, always seems to hook my hip when throwing it down. (Blower, not at the club)


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1994097 said:


> I believe it. Here in LF we had massive flakes falling for quite a while. Nothing accumulated on solid surfaces but the grass is white.
> 
> I was planning to start sweeping today but it's just too cold of a job when temps are in the 30s.
> 
> Speaking of sweeping, CB do you need that Holiday Inn done again this year? I'll be in the Anoka-Ramsey area very soon.


Still working with them on it... I'm sure the crappy contractor with low pricing will take it back this year... We'll see... I just called and left a message...


----------



## qualitycut

Well tomorrow is out of the question for clean-up


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;1994175 said:


> Price?.....





Camden;1994177 said:


> What are you thinking for a price? This is way more of a machine than I need but for the right price I'm willing to buy anything.


You'll think I'm nuts maybe but with all the accessories, was going to stick it on craigslist for 5k and see if I get any bites.

Bought it new and just don't use it much anymore, needs nothing.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Bill1090;1994180 said:


> I got a Stihl br600. I like it but it's pretty cold blooded.


Probably needs a valve adjust


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1994189 said:


> Well tomorrow is out of the question for clean-up


Well you should be out now like the guys I just saw in moundsview


----------



## qualitycut

Every house on my street is,steaming like crazy


----------



## NorthernProServ

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1994193 said:


> Well you should be out now like the guys I just saw in moundsview


Was going to go throw some fert today, but eh.......maybe tomorrow if I feel like it  The snow this morning got me out of the mood.


----------



## Bill1090

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1994192 said:


> Probably needs a valve adjust


Its only 3 weeks old. My br380 is the same way. It's not terrible. I just start it and then go get my worktunes. Then by the time I'm ready it is good to go.


----------



## cbservicesllc

andersman02;1994161 said:


> What are you guys getting for a 12,000 sq. ft. yard for mowing? Not wide open, not super split up.
> 
> Im going 38-40/time and seem to be high almost all the time


That's where I'd be... maybe even a couple bucks higher...



Camden;1994165 said:


> Who's making the best backpack blower these days? My local options are Stihl and Echo but I can go to St Cloud and get whatever brand might be better.
> 
> I've heard good things about Shindaiwa and Redmax.


Echo 770's... I have several... very few issues... great power...


----------



## qualitycut

Whos got a guess on a mowing start date


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1994171 said:


> Echo PB770 with tube throttle.


Yes. tube throttle...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1994198 said:


> Whos got a guess on a mowing start date


April 21 like I said 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Camden

NorthernProServ;1994190 said:


> You'll think I'm nuts maybe but with all the accessories, was going to stick it on craigslist for 5k and see if I get any bites.
> 
> Bought it new and just don't use it much anymore, needs nothing.


It's probably worth that but it's out of my budget range. Good luck with the sale.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Bill1090;1994196 said:


> Its only 3 weeks old. My br380 is the same way. It's not terrible. I just start it and then go get my worktunes. Then by the time I'm ready it is good to go.


We always let stuff idle for a minute when cold so I might not notice. I have an OLD BR600 and a newer red max. Redmax has way more power but it is a little heavier and the padding isn't as soft as the stihl. Guessing the coil on the stihl is going bad, blowing leaves last fall it would start to cut out when it got hot


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1994198 said:


> Whos got a guess on a mowing start date


I'm thinking last week in April... maybe sooner, maybe later...


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;1994200 said:


> April 21 like I said 2 weeks ago.


Nah that's to soon, the question is when will it need to be done not when will people be doing it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Every Stihl I've had (not many) has been cold blooded from the start. Chainsaw, blowers, couple of trimmers.

I run Redmax trimmers and Echo blowers. Echo trimmer throttles hurt my stubby fingers.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1994204 said:


> Nah that's to soon, the question is when will it need to be done not when will people be doing it


2 weeks. There will areas to do.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1994200 said:


> April 21 like I said 2 weeks ago.


Yea thats about what im thinking.

A few of my places are green already, monthly accounts of course


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1994206 said:


> 2 weeks. There will areas to do.


Even just driving around there are areas where grass is starting to grow. I like the April 21st prediction


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1994198 said:


> Whos got a guess on a mowing start date


Monday....

If its dry enough to start clean ups and raking.


----------



## qualitycut

I think im going to need monday to recoup after vegas anyway so mowing then would be a good easy day.


----------



## Greenery

My vote is for the week of the 27th.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1994209 said:


> Monday....
> 
> If its dry enough to start clean ups and raking.


Im talking strictly mowing not clean up customers.


----------



## qualitycut

There are still a lot of places that dont have a blade of green grass on them


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1994212 said:


> Im talking strictly mowing not clean up customers.


Oh..........


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1994213 said:


> There are still a lot of places that dont have a blade of green grass on them


Those are called Tru Green customers!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1994215 said:


> Those are called Tru Green customers!


Some of mine are green some are brown. Treated the same. I don't get it


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Temps look to cool off later next week....again


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;1994196 said:


> Its only 3 weeks old. My br380 is the same way. It's not terrible. I just start it and then go get my worktunes. Then by the time I'm ready it is good to go.


I would take it to a "reputable" dealer and have them adjust it. I was told they need to re-adjust them after the first couple of tanks of fuel through them. Should be no charge from the dealer you bought it from...
I am having so much trouble with the fuel pick up on mine...I have to walk around like Quasimodo just to get it to use more than half the tank....any ideas?


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1994216 said:


> Some of mine are green some are brown. Treated the same. I don't get it


Would that be snow cover, sun light coverage, drainage properties, soil make-up...and on and on of factors.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1994216 said:


> Some of mine are green some are brown. Treated the same. I don't get it


It was an attempt at humor.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Time to be productive and get dressed.


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;1994221 said:


> Time to be productive and get dressed.


Say it ain't so..I only have a half hour left in my "day."


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1994220 said:


> It was an attempt at humor.....


I kinda figured it out after I posted it. In a hurry to get to town then rochester


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1994221 said:


> Time to be productive and get dressed.


You should be out flinging fert like the nationals


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1994218 said:


> I would take it to a "reputable" dealer and have them adjust it. I was told they need to re-adjust them after the first couple of tanks of fuel through them. Should be no charge from the dealer you bought it from...
> I am having so much trouble with the fuel pick up on mine...I have to walk around like Quasimodo just to get it to use more than half the tank....any ideas?


Sell it for $200 and buy an Echo.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1994225 said:


> You should be out flinging fert like the nationals


Buddy is starting Monday. Says when you have 250, gotta start some time. Same buddy rags on TruGreen for starting too early.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1994227 said:


> Buddy is starting Monday. Says when you have 250, gotta start some time. Same buddy rags on TruGreen for starting too early.


Everything check out at the doc?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1994168 said:


> Great now my taxes go up.


Old truck. Being replaced this year anyway.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Nice day out now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1994228 said:


> Everything check out at the doc?


I'm most likely not dying. Got that going for me.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1994176 said:


> Skid right into the lake with a skid Washed the bottom off Nice


Ha. Having same kind of day I am.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1994216 said:


> Some of mine are green some are brown. Treated the same. I don't get it


Same.........


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1994179 said:


> Throttle is mounted on the tube (pb770t) rather than the left side (pb770h).
> 
> I prefer left side.


I hate those. I prefer mine on the tube.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Maybe Snow can't stand up straight without something to hold onto on the left side.


----------



## TKLAWN

You guys not using red max 8500 are missing out.
Makes a br600 look like a toy


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1994213 said:


> There are still a lot of places that dont have a blade of green grass on them


Mine.........


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1994221 said:


> Time to be productive and get dressed.


About time you did that. The neighbors were getting worried.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1994230 said:


> Nice day out now


That it is. Wind is a little chilly.


----------



## Deershack

42 and sunny in Brainerd with a light wind.

With all the talk of who you've met, I'm still up for hosting a meetup if there's any interest. PM me if you think it's a good idea.


----------



## Doughboy12

Whats for lunch Quality...?


----------



## Greenery

TKLAWN;1994237 said:


> You guys not using red max 8500 are missing out.
> Makes a br600 look like a toy


I agree, that gets pulled out for cleanups. I think mine is actually an older 8001.

For everyday blowing of some grass clippings or light debris the stihl is a great lightweight alternative.


----------



## CityGuy

Stump was so heavy that when I got the box half way up it maxed it out in a second. I thought I was going for a rise and was going to be looking straight up at sky.
Second thought was I snapped the lift cylinder.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1994231 said:


> I'm most likely not dying. Got that going for me.


Just gas???????


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1994242 said:


> Whats for lunch Quality...?


Just had panda


----------



## ryde307

Greenery;1993718 said:


> I know it was talked about before but where are you guys getting shirts made?
> 
> I used a local place before and I wasn't happy with the product or price.


If your still looking I have a guy. PM me your info.



cbservicesllc;1993966 said:


> Well so far I've met bedazzled, camden, lwnmwrman, mnplowco, polaris, quality, ryde, snowguy, saw city/county guy at a wedding, and sat in awe while the one and only SSS waved at me from his dump truck... I think I could strike up a chat with most... Thumbs Up


Talked to SSS never met him. Met LwnMwr, Quality, Snowguy, Green grass and some others. It is weird to walk up to someone and say hey are you that guy I talk to online? Kind of an odd meeting. When I used to race moto I also raced pit bikes. I talked with alot of guys online. I flew out to California and met up with a guy I talked to. His Sn was Slayer666. To get to his house you drove through a school bus lot and up a hill. His whole property was surrounded by 10' walls with razor wire. I was nervous. The gate opened and he had a super nice house and a huge shop. He builds drag cars. He had a few million $ in cars there. He is good friends with a ton of big name motorsports people. He still hold the record for fastest Camaro. Forgot exactly but right around a 6 second car. Anyways super nice guy. He set me up with a bike a guy to work on it and took me out to some tracks. Offered to let me race it in Vegas at the nationals but I never went. You never know who you will meet online. I could have just as easily ended up on the news as a missing person.



LwnmwrMan22;1994128 said:


> Z-spray is the best option. Don't gotta buy a big one. Just saying.
> 
> I bought one, djagusch then bought one, another buddy bought one after that.
> 
> We all love them after running PG's.


We switched from PG to Zspray. I don't have a ton of time on the Z but I like it. The both have there place but I would go with the Z.



Camden;1994165 said:


> Who's making the best backpack blower these days? My local options are Stihl and Echo but I can go to St Cloud and get whatever brand might be better.
> 
> I've heard good things about Shindaiwa and Redmax.


We just had this convo this morning. We run the Sthil BR600. Switched to Echo trimmers for price but sticking with the Stihl blowers because we have enough parts to rebuild a fleet of them. if anyone is selling one let me know.



Camden;1994178 said:


> Online viewing of the Masters is the worst thing to ever happen to me from a productivity standpoint. I can't get myself to leave my desk.


I can't get anything done. I'm about to go home and watch it. Spieth is killing me though. I thought he had a good chance but didn't jump on the bandwagon. He's a not a good closer though. If he stays this far in front it won't matter but if it's close on Sunday he doesn't get it done.



NICHOLS LANDSCA;1994202 said:


> We always let stuff idle for a minute when cold so I might not notice. I have an OLD BR600 and a newer red max. Redmax has way more power but it is a little heavier and the padding isn't as soft as the stihl. Guessing the coil on the stihl is going bad, blowing leaves last fall it would start to cut out when it got hot


Just replaced a coil this morning. Same issue.



Doughboy12;1994242 said:


> Whats for lunch Quality...?


Question of the day.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1994245 said:


> Just gas???????


Little more than that. Not much more.


----------



## Doughboy12

Greenery;1994243 said:


> I agree, that gets pulled out for cleanups. I think mine is actually an older 8001.
> 
> For everyday blowing of some grass clippings or light debris the stihl is a great lightweight alternative.


I just have a little BR550.....


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1994248 said:


> Little more than that. Not much more.


Did he put you on a regimen of THIS?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1994248 said:


> Little more than that. Not much more.


So she prescribed gas-x and stool softner. You need more fiber. Glad to hear your not going to die though


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1994252 said:


> Did he put you on a regimen of THIS?


No, Omeprazole.  and I have to have an ultrasound done.

And no, not to see what the sex is going to be.

And no, not the of the baby OR my own.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1994246 said:


> Just had panda


Went to Roosters yesterday....been a while, forgot how awesome that place is.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1994254 said:


> No, Omeprazole.  and I have to have an ultrasound done.
> 
> And no, not to see what the sex is going to be.
> 
> And no, not the of the baby OR my own.


Blockage is never a good thing.....

And I would never tease about those things....:laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1994254 said:


> No, Omeprazole.  and I have to have an ultrasound done.
> 
> And no, not to see what the sex is going to be.
> 
> And no, not the of the baby OR my own.


Well that's good.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Just bought me a sprayer


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1994258 said:


> Just bight me a sprayer


2 gallon? Or 3?? I always find the 3's are kinda heavy without a strap.


----------



## Ranger620

Gosh dam place. It's what's for lunch


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1994258 said:


> Just bought me a sprayer


No pictures = didn't happen.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1994261 said:


> No pictures = didn't happen.


I'm proof of that from a couple of weeks ago with that dump.

Truck. Dump truck.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I've got my Featherlite that I'd like to get washed. Anyone know of someone that specializes in cleaning aluminum??

Or what to use to polish aluminum that hasn't been taken care of


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1994264 said:


> I've got my Featherlite that I'd like to get washed. Anyone know of someone that specializes in cleaning aluminum??
> 
> Or what to use to polish aluminum that hasn't been taken care of


Aluminum boat polish?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1994264 said:


> I've got my Featherlite that I'd like to get washed. Anyone know of someone that specializes in cleaning aluminum??
> 
> Or what to use to polish aluminum that hasn't been taken care of


My buddy gets an acid wash on his aluminum cattle trailer


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1994266 said:


> My buddy gets an acid wash on his aluminum cattle trailer


That's it.... You know where?? And I wonder if that'll screw up the lettering??


----------



## Camden

Bought a Stihl 600 Magnum. I tried on a couple others and none of them had the comfort of the 600. 

It's going to get a chance to stretch its legs this afternoon when we start cleaning parking lots.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1994268 said:


> That's it.... You know where?? And I wonder if that'll screw up the lettering??


Probably some where down here i can find out


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1994205 said:


> Every Stihl I've had (not many) has been cold blooded from the start. Chainsaw, blowers, couple of trimmers.
> 
> I run Redmax trimmers and Echo blowers. Echo trimmer throttles hurt my stubby fingers.


I run Stihl trimmers and Husqvarna blowers, very happy .


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1994224 said:


> I kinda figured it out after I posted it. In a hurry to get to town then rochester


what are we doing in Rochester?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1994261 said:


> No pictures = didn't happen.


It's still in the crate wrapped up in plastic. Look up northland farm supply in owatonna and talk to jared, he can confirm as well as kelly. He's also getting number together on a couple zero turns


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1994274 said:


> what are we doing in Rochester?


At northern tool now, then sams, then getting new boots then tsc then picking up a new bed for the 7 year old


----------



## banonea

ryde307;1994247 said:


> If your still looking I have a guy. PM me your info.
> 
> Talked to SSS never met him. Met LwnMwr, Quality, Snowguy, Green grass and some others. It is weird to walk up to someone and say hey are you that guy I talk to online? Kind of an odd meeting. When I used to race moto I also raced pit bikes. I talked with alot of guys online. I flew out to California and met up with a guy I talked to. His Sn was Slayer666. To get to his house you drove through a school bus lot and up a hill. His whole property was surrounded by 10' walls with razor wire. I was nervous. The gate opened and he had a super nice house and a huge shop. He builds drag cars. He had a few million $ in cars there. He is good friends with a ton of big name motorsports people. He still hold the record for fastest Camaro. Forgot exactly but right around a 6 second car. Anyways super nice guy. He set me up with a bike a guy to work on it and took me out to some tracks. Offered to let me race it in Vegas at the nationals but I never went. You never know who you will meet online. I could have just as easily ended up on the news as a missing person.
> 
> We switched from PG to Zspray. I don't have a ton of time on the Z but I like it. The both have there place but I would go with the Z.
> 
> We just had this convo this morning. We run the Sthil BR600. Switched to Echo trimmers for price but sticking with the Stihl blowers because we have enough parts to rebuild a fleet of them. if anyone is selling one let me know.
> 
> I can't get anything done. I'm about to go home and watch it. Spieth is killing me though. I thought he had a good chance but didn't jump on the bandwagon. He's a not a good closer though. If he stays this far in front it won't matter but if it's close on Sunday he doesn't get it done.
> 
> Just replaced a coil this morning. Same issue.
> 
> Question of the day.


I forgot to get you that list of locations to spray, you will have it by Monday. Starting clean up on Monday so as soon as we are done I will give you the go ahead to spray.....Still need your phone #


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1994264 said:


> I've got my Featherlite that I'd like to get washed. Anyone know of someone that specializes in cleaning aluminum??
> 
> Or what to use to polish aluminum that hasn't been taken care of


Steel wool and elbow grease.........


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1994276 said:


> At northern tool now, then sams, then getting new boots then tsc then picking up a new bed for the 7 year old


want to check out that trailer I got for sale?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1994275 said:


> It's still in the crate wrapped up in plastic. Look up northland farm supply in owatonna and talk to jared, he can confirm as well as kelly. He's also getting number together on a couple zero turns


You buy the Exmark?


----------



## banonea

What is a good price for overdressing mulch? I got a 80 yard job I am bidding out and just need to figure out labor for it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1994283 said:


> You buy the Exmark?


Yeah..........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1994282 said:


> want to check out that trailer I got for sale?


I think I'm gonna fix the one I have. For about 100 plus my labor, it's pretty cheap


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1994286 said:


> Yeah..........


How much are they?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1994284 said:


> What is a good price for overdressing mulch? I got a 80 yard job I am bidding out and just need to figure out labor for it.


$7,000 mulch included.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1994287 said:


> I think I'm gonna fix the one I have. For about 100 plus my labor, it's pretty cheap


that is true..........


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1994289 said:


> $7,000 mulch included.


that is about what I was thinking, thanks


----------



## ryde307

banonea;1994284 said:


> What is a good price for overdressing mulch? I got a 80 yard job I am bidding out and just need to figure out labor for it.


So much depends on access and how you are doing it. On average 1 guy can do a yard an hour. We typically get mulch as close as possible and load wheel barrows with a skid. Loading wheel barrows by hand all day kills people. Loading out of a truck or trailer isn't as bad.


----------



## CityGuy

51° sunny
Turned into a nice afternoon.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1994292 said:


> So much depends on access and how you are doing it. On average 1 guy can do a yard an hour. We typically get mulch as close as possible and load wheel barrows with a skid. Loading wheel barrows by hand all day kills people. Loading out of a truck or trailer isn't as bad.


Same here. Less than 20 yards and we load barrows out of the dump trailer. Over that, and we load barrows with the tractor.

Best I've done is 120 yards in 7 hours with 12 guys and an hour for lunch.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1994289 said:


> $7,000 mulch included.


At that price you could sub it out to a blower and still make 2400


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1994295 said:


> At that price you could sub it out to a blower and still make 2400


You can more than that. And yes, that is what I do on those jobs anymore.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1994288 said:


> How much are they?


9,4xx before fleet pricing


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1994294 said:


> Same here. Less than 20 yards and we load barrows out of the dump trailer. Over that, and we load barrows with the tractor.
> 
> Best I've done is 120 yards in 7 hours with 12 guys and an hour for lunch.


I did 67 yards with 2 1/2 people in 7-8 hours


----------



## banonea

ryde307;1994292 said:


> So much depends on access and how you are doing it. On average 1 guy can do a yard an hour. We typically get mulch as close as possible and load wheel barrows with a skid. Loading wheel barrows by hand all day kills people. Loading out of a truck or trailer isn't as bad.


Access is real good. will be loading wheel barrows out of a truck.


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;1994295 said:


> At that price you could sub it out to a blower and still make 2400


What do blowers charge?


----------



## banonea

has anyone ever been asked to replace parking blocks......

for the most part it will involve moving blocks from areas that they don't want them there anymore and sing them to replace broken ones in other areas. there is 41 of them that would need to be moved and 37 to be disposed of. 

also, dose anyone know ware a person can get parking blocks and a cost per block


----------



## ryde307

Forgot to share my Lwnmwr story of the day. When the guys went out this morning they decided to back up at a stop sign and basically backed over a car behind them with the box truck. Car was a 95 camry but it's basically totaled. We have ramps on the back like a lawn ranger truck but our ramp is hydraulic. Where the ramp mounts went through the windshield and broke the dash. Happy Friday.


----------



## ryde307

banonea;1994304 said:


> has anyone ever been asked to replace parking blocks......
> 
> for the most part it will involve moving blocks from areas that they don't want them there anymore and sing them to replace broken ones in other areas. there is 41 of them that would need to be moved and 37 to be disposed of.
> 
> also, dose anyone know ware a person can get parking blocks and a cost per block


We have moved them and replaced them from snow plow damage. I forgot where we got them but I bet SSS can help out.


----------



## banonea

ryde307;1994305 said:


> Forgot to share my Lwnmwr story of the day. When the guys went out this morning they decided to back up at a stop sign and basically backed over a car behind them with the box truck. Car was a 95 camry but it's basically totaled. We have ramps on the back like a lawn ranger truck but our ramp is hydraulic. Where the ramp mounts went through the windshield and broke the dash. Happy Friday.


That sucks!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1994304 said:


> has anyone ever been asked to replace parking blocks......
> 
> for the most part it will involve moving blocks from areas that they don't want them there anymore and sing them to replace broken ones in other areas. there is 41 of them that would need to be moved and 37 to be disposed of.
> 
> also, dose anyone know ware a person can get parking blocks and a cost per block


Gotta measure yours up if they are all the same size. Sometimes they are stamped. Sure SSS will have an answer.

I get them from a place by me, but they're pretty big, depth and width wise.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Blowers run $55-60 / yard up here for straight hardwood. That's mulch included


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Grass that was brown two days ago, white yesterday, is green today.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1994308 said:


> Gotta measure yours up if they are all the same size. Sometimes they are stamped. Sure SSS will have an answer.
> 
> I get them from a place by me, but they're pretty big, depth and width wise.


I know there all the same size, not sure what the size is, I will half to check. I want to say they are like 5' long and about 6" or 8" thick and the same tall. they have spots ware you can pick them up with a fork lift.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Lwnmwrman22's goal this year is to not have any Lwnmwr stories this year.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1994312 said:


> Lwnmwrman22's goal this year is to not have any Lwnmwr stories this year.


Good luck with that.........no really. Your winter didn't have any.

Well except the tractor on its side.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1994275 said:


> It's still in the crate wrapped up in plastic. Look up northland farm supply in owatonna and talk to jared, he can confirm as well as kelly. He's also getting number together on a couple zero turns


I don't think you're getting the running joke...


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1994302 said:


> What do blowers charge?


I want to say last year was 55-60 a yard.

65 a yard last year for brown, that was for 21 yards


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;1994302 said:


> What do blowers charge?


Send me your email - I've got a price list for a guy


----------



## banonea

found blocks. $35.00 each, 7'x6" highx9" wide. cheaper than I thought......


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1994289 said:


> $7,000 mulch included.


Unless it's like Western Red Cedar... Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1994318 said:


> Send me your email - I've got a price list for a guy


Above is the price from that guy.


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;1994305 said:


> Forgot to share my Lwnmwr story of the day. When the guys went out this morning they decided to back up at a stop sign and basically backed over a car behind them with the box truck. Car was a 95 camry but it's basically totaled. We have ramps on the back like a lawn ranger truck but our ramp is hydraulic. Where the ramp mounts went through the windshield and broke the dash. Happy Friday.


Noooooo! (In my best PA)


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1994312 said:


> Lwnmwrman22's goal this year is to not have any Lwnmwr stories this year.


Now you jinxed it!


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1994321 said:


> Above is the price from that guy.


Quality on the Assist! Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

I think it would be tough to get 90 a yard especially for that much mulch.


----------



## Greenery

banonea;1994284 said:


> What is a good price for overdressing mulch? I got a 80 yard job I am bidding out and just need to figure out labor for it.


 On average for a wheelbarrow install I charge 1 labor hour per yard. On an 80 yard job I'm guessing some may discount it a little. I've never done one that big. 40 has been my max so far.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;1994327 said:


> On average for a wheelbarrow install I charge 1 labor hour per yard. I'm guessing an 80 yard job most would charge less.


This.......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

At red lobster. Dang, I'm hungry. Too bad snowguy can't eat this food


----------



## CityGuy

54° mostly sunny


----------



## Green Grass

2.36 for diesel


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Guy at red lobster asking when he should spray his lawn for dandelions


----------



## albhb3

holy crap the twins are winning don't worry they will screw it up


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1994338 said:


> Guy at red lobster asking when he should spray his lawn for dandelions


Never it looks prettier then.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1994318 said:


> Send me your email - I've got a price list for a guy


CB's guy is a good guy to work with.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

D-Spot. Dinner.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1994337 said:


> 2.36 for diesel


Getting back to buying a diesel pretty soon.


----------



## albhb3

I thought I was good 24 gallons for a hair over 60 2.59 here


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1994337 said:


> 2.36 for diesel


Yep cheaper to drive a diesel again. Back to how it should be


----------



## Bill1090

Green Grass;1994337 said:


> 2.36 for diesel


2.79 here. 2.36 for gas.


----------



## banonea

Dropped off the bid for the customer that needed the mulch. loves all the pricing and sounds like it will all be approved , except the $15,200.00 gutter guard job. They like the price, but company wide they spent way more on maintenance than planning, but they may try to get it in the budget for next year. that's ok though, they will just pay me $5500.00 to clean the gutters againpayuppayup


----------



## mnlefty

I think Phil Mickelson's caddie is rockin a North Stars tee under his white caddie suit...


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1994352 said:


> Yep cheaper to drive a diesel again. Back to how it should be


I dont know about that.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

2.17 gas and 2.59 for diesel in rochester


----------



## qualitycut

Guy coming to pick up the grass gobler for 110. Im keeping the extender. Only cost me fuel to go get it.


----------



## qualitycut

Grass sure greened up today.


----------



## albhb3

there not really gonna build a soccer stadium....this is gonna be more gay then a 1 fish limit on mille lacs


----------



## CityGuy

And another fire call. At least I am getting my bottles filled for sunday.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1994366 said:


> And another fire call. At least I am getting my bottles filled for sunday.


You could hang out at the hockey rink with me.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1994367 said:


> You could hang out at the hockey rink with me.


Should I bring the other 20 some bottles and we can put the valves back in?


----------



## Camden

mnlefty;1994356 said:


> I think Phil Mickelson's caddie is rockin a North Stars tee under his white caddie suit...


If this is true he's my new favorite caddie.


----------



## mnlefty

Camden;1994371 said:


> If this is true he's my new favorite caddie.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1994368 said:


> Should I bring the other 20 some bottles and we can put the valves back in?


It would have been more entertaining


----------



## Bill1090

My picks are not doing too good. One is cut, one is T50, one T29, the Johnson who is T3.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1994375 said:


> It would have been more entertaining


Oh boy. That's not good.

Tom say's the houses better be set and ready to go for us.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Nothing like seeing a smoking hot woman, then seeing her smoking a cigarette. Yuck, what a turn off


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1994379 said:


> Oh boy. That's not good.
> 
> Tom say's the houses better be set and ready to go for us.


Negative but we have enough straw and pallets to burn a couple house's


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1994381 said:


> Negative but we have enough straw and pallets to burn a couple house's


Well that's better than most we go to.


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;1994380 said:


> Nothing like seeing a smoking hot woman, then seeing her smoking a cigarette. Yuck, what a turn off


As long as she can smoke the pole...

Yeah baby!


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1994380 said:


> Nothing like seeing a smoking hot woman, then seeing her smoking a cigarette. Yuck, what a turn off


But they are easy. I always did my hunting on the smoking patio


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1994380 said:


> Nothing like seeing a smoking hot woman, then seeing her smoking a cigarette. Yuck, what a turn off


If she smokes she pokes!


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1994382 said:


> Well that's better than most we go to.


We might be a little short on cardboard but we have enough other stuff to make up for it.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1994384 said:


> But they are easy. I always did my hunting on the smoking patio


It can totally work to your advantage.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1994386 said:


> We might be a little short on cardboard but we have enough other stuff to make up for it.


I got a bit I'm brining with


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dough / Jim....I'm gonna head out about 10 am and eat at Cracker Barrel at 11. Jim, you can meet me there, or close by. 

Dough - I'll shoot you a text when we get to Cracker Barrel.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1994384 said:


> But they are easy. I always did my hunting on the smoking patio


If your a non smoker, thier whole body reeks of it and I mean the whole body


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1994358 said:


> I dont know about that.


At the 10 cent a gallon between the two it was


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1994390 said:


> Dough / Jim....I'm gonna head out about 10 am and eat at Cracker Barrel at 11. Jim, you can meet me there, or close by.
> 
> Dough - I'll shoot you a text when we get to Cracker Barrel.


Saturday or sunday?


----------



## albhb3

jimslawnsnow;1994391 said:


> If your a non smoker, thier whole body reeks of it and I mean the whole body


yup nasty .......


----------



## Camden

mnlefty;1994372 said:


>


Nice spotting! That's definitely a North Stars shirt.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1994393 said:


> Saturday or sunday?


Tomorrow......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1994396 said:


> Tomorrow......


Ok. Needed to make sure as earlier you said sunday


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1994395 said:


> Nice spotting! That's definitely a North Stars shirt.


I'm on the fence. The star looks small and the one leg of the "N" looks too skinny. I think it might be one of those t-shirts that "looks" like something we all know. Further investigation required.


----------



## SSS Inc.

May this thread rest in peace.


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1994400 said:


> May this thread rest in peace.


Until November....?


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;1994401 said:


> Until November....?


Yes............


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1994400 said:


> May this thread rest in peace.


It seems to go in spurts.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1994401 said:


> Until November....?


Or until a month from now when everyone is *****ing and cant wait till winter lol


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1994404 said:


> Or until a month from now when everyone is *****ing and cant wait till winter lol


Do you think it will take that long?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1994404 said:


> Or until a month from now when everyone is *****ing and cant wait till winter lol


I'm already at that point. Winter is a cakewalk.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1994405 said:


> Do you think it will take that long?


Ha probably not. It will be a couple months for me until its 100 degrees out and i would rather be at the lake. I am in luck though, have a big paver patio to do at my uncles this summer.


----------



## CityGuy

I'm ready for winer already. We didn't have much of one this year.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1994408 said:


> I'm ready for wiener already. We didn't have much of one this year.


UMMM something you should tell your wife not us


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1994390 said:


> Dough / Jim....I'm gonna head out about 10 am and eat at Cracker Barrel at 11. Jim, you can meet me there, or close by.
> 
> Dough - I'll shoot you a text when we get to Cracker Barrel.


K i will be there at 1110. Chicken fried chicken with mashed potatoes please.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1994410 said:


> K i will be there at 1110. Chicken fried chicken with mashed potatoes please.


Wife is staying at home. Guess you might as well stop by, gotta buy someone lunch.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1994404 said:


> Or until a month from now when everyone is *****ing and cant wait till winter lol


This........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1994410 said:


> K i will be there at 1110. Chicken fried chicken with mashed potatoes please.


Haha that's what I always get, with baby carrots too


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1994411 said:


> Wife is staying at home. Guess you might as well stop by, gotta buy someone lunch.


You still owe me a lunch. Maybe we can catch a movie or go bowling after?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1994413 said:


> Haha that's what I always get, with baby carrots too


Yea i feel fatter than normal after eating that.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1994414 said:


> You still owe me a lunch. Maybe we can catch a movie or go bowling after?


This is getting wierd


----------



## qualitycut

Hmmmm remember this truck.

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/bfs/4952257274.html


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1994417 said:


> This is getting wierd


Oo crap, that was supposed to be a text.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1994419 said:


> Hmmmm remember this truck.
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/bfs/4952257274.html


I see snowguy is trying to sell again


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1994419 said:


> Hmmmm remember this truck.
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/bfs/4952257274.html


No. Wanna fill me in on it?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1994420 said:


> Oo crap, that was supposed to be a text.


Well, there's a motel next to Cracker Barrel for you both


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1994395 said:


> Nice spotting! That's definitely a North Stars shirt.


Most definitely...


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1994419 said:


> Hmmmm remember this truck.
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/bfs/4952257274.html


No, but the yearly gross sales of 60K sounds good


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1994407 said:


> Ha probably not. It will be a couple months for me until its 100 degrees out and i would rather be at the lake. I am in luck though, have a big paver patio to do at my uncles this summer.


Need any help?


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1994419 said:


> Hmmmm remember this truck.
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/bfs/4952257274.html


Gross of 65K??


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1994427 said:


> No, but the yearly gross sales of 60K sounds good


yea and 10k is delivering fert so probably makes 500.00 out of that deal

No he was trying to sell the truck last year for 28k then was down to 18k it was posted and joked about in here. I emailed the guy and was giving him a hard time about it. Says no rust and the box is off like an 11


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1994423 said:


> Well, there's a motel next to Cracker Barrel for you both


Do they rent by the hour?


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1994430 said:


> yea and 10k is delivering fert so probably makes 500.00 out of that deal
> 
> No he was trying to sell the truck last year for 28k then was down to 18k it was posted and joked about in here. I emailed the guy and was giving him a hard time about it. Says no rust and the box is off like an 11


Did you get it for 18K?


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1994432 said:


> Did you get it for 18K?


No its been for sale in and off for the last 8 months


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1994431 said:


> Do they rent by the hour?


Back when I lived in Baltimore there was a hotel called the Towson East and their sign said "We rent rooms by the 15 minute increment". No joke.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1994434 said:


> Back when I lived in Baltimore there was a hotel called the Towson East and their sign said "We rent rooms by the 15 minute increment". No joke.


Ha, i believe it. My brother lives there and its sounds like there are some interesting parts of town


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1994431 said:


> Do they rent by the hour?


Or the minutes. .......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1994437 said:


> Or the minutes. .......


Minutes???? Pfffttt.... Drop the "s".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Besides Sunday, basically sunny and 60 all week.

Should be able to make good progress this week.


----------



## SnowGuy73

36° calm clouds.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Up to 80% chance of storms tomorrow.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Does anyone else have other companies copy them with everymove?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light frost this morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1994453 said:


> Does anyone else have other companies copy them with everymove?


I've been running enclosed trailers since '95. Now it almost seems to be the norm.

In '00, I went from xxxxxx lawn care to xxxxxx outdoor services. Within 3 years 4 other companies switched.

I've been running Dodge trucks all my life. Within the last two years seems like 1/2 of Plowsite has watched.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That was a lot of bricks to reload by hand.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Jim -

Since the family isn't going, all I have left is to get the bar off the mower for the dethatcher.

I can be in Lakeville as soon as 9 if you wanna knock this out earlier and get on with your day.

I plan on going to dough's at 11. If you wanna meet at his place, you'll have to get his address, I'm not going to give that info out.

Let me know. If you wanna do it before 11, we'll just meet up @ Cracker Barrel parking lot.


----------



## CityGuy

36° and sunny


----------



## skorum03

Headed to the golf course. Little frosty out here. Lots of sun


----------



## CityGuy

Hmm so much to do today and no motivation.


----------



## Bill1090

34* and clear.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1994458 said:


> Jim -
> 
> Since the family isn't going, all I have left is to get the bar off the mower for the dethatcher.
> 
> I can be in Lakeville as soon as 9 if you wanna knock this out earlier and get on with your day.
> 
> I plan on going to dough's at 11. If you wanna meet at his place, you'll have to get his address, I'm not going to give that info out.
> 
> Let me know. If you wanna do it before 11, we'll just meet up @ Cracker Barrel parking lot.


I won't be able to make it that early. Was planning on being up there at 11, would after dough's work? Or meet you at his house if that's ok with him?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1994464 said:


> I won't be able to make it that early. Was planning on being up there at 11, would after dough's work? Or meet you at his house if that's ok with him?


Yeah, no problem Jim. I just need to be back to my place by 1:30 this afternoon.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If you haven't seen it yet on PoliceClips, google Cottonwood Arizona police brawl. Friggin CRAZY!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1994465 said:


> Yeah, no problem Jim. I just need to be back to my place by 1:30 this afternoon.


Send your number and I'll text you if I can't be there right at 11 and we'll figure it out


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

651-248-9 seven twenty eight


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1994440 said:


> Besides Sunday, basically sunny and 60 all week.
> 
> Should be able to make good progress this week.


I like this........


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1994456 said:


> I've been running enclosed trailers since '95. Now it almost seems to be the norm.
> 
> In '00, I went from xxxxxx lawn care to xxxxxx outdoor services. Within 3 years 4 other companies switched.
> 
> I've been running Dodge trucks all my life. Within the last two years seems like 1/2 of Plowsite has watched.


Sort of me buying a new zspray and 2 local guys buy one within a month.

Me being cheap and someone has changed their ways.

Bought a building, now someone is building one.

Someone even copied my sales numbers and payroll numbers! (We compared and we are with in 5k of both, pretty scary).
Never noticed 

All in good fun.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1994440 said:


> Besides Sunday, basically sunny and 60 all week.
> 
> Should be able to make good progress this week.


That will change.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1994390 said:


> Dough / Jim....I'm gonna head out about 10 am and eat at Cracker Barrel at 11. Jim, you can meet me there, or close by.
> 
> Dough - I'll shoot you a text when we get to Cracker Barrel.


Got it..........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1994471 said:


> Sort of me buying a new zspray and 2 local guys buy one within a month.
> 
> Me being cheap and someone has changed their ways.
> 
> Bought a building, now someone is building one.
> 
> Someone even copied my sales numbers and payroll numbers! (We compared and we are with in 5k of both, pretty scary).
> Never noticed
> 
> All in good fun.


I had my taxes done first, you copied my numbers.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1994479 said:


> I had my taxes done first, you copied my numbers.


No i did, March 17, so you all copied me.......


----------



## banonea

Watching TWC and they are showing photos of the tornadoes that hit Fairfield. It was a F4, the town is gone. My cousins house was thw only one standing for 6 blocks........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1994480 said:


> No i did, March 17, so you all copied me.......


Ha I beat you all. Was done in February


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1994483 said:


> Ha I beat you all. Was done in February


I half to wait till mid March for all my I9 forms to come in.......


----------



## qualitycut

Company thatching down the street


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

What djagusch was saying is that our gross numbers and our payroll numbers are both within $5k of each other. The $5k is about 1% and 5% of each of the totals, respectively.

Surprising as he came at with maintenance and irrigation, I went at it with maintenance and landscaping.

Nor did we talk numbers or where we were at throughout the year.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1994483 said:


> Ha I beat you all. Was done in February


I got mine done yesterday...

As if my butt wasn't already bored out enough lately!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If anyone needs to rebuild a snowflap, Fleet Farm has 10" belting on clearance for $4 / foot.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

One of my employees is in St. Louis for the game today. Says the Wild play at 2 now.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1994489 said:


> One of my employees is in St. Louis for the game today. Says the Wild play at 2 now.


They have been all along.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1994490 said:


> They have been all along.


Are you meeting for lunch?


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1994490 said:


> They have been all along.


There's been confusion over the start time because different sites have different times listed. I saw Russo chatting about it on Twitter.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1994491 said:


> Are you meeting for lunch?


I just left, headed straight to your house.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1994492 said:


> There's been confusion over the start time because different sites have different times listed. I saw Russo chatting about it on Twitter.


O didn't know that.


----------



## Doughboy12

Watching some Masters stuff. Pretty sure they are enhancing the green in the broadcast.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1994493 said:


> I just left, headed straight to your house.


Is Jim coming here too?
Where are you coming from Jim?


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;1994483 said:


> Ha I beat you all. Was done in February


Same here......


----------



## CityGuy

New lawn ornament painted up and ready for install.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;1994496 said:


> Is Jim coming here too?
> Where are you coming from Jim?


You probably have your answer by now


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Also got word this morning a former employee of dad's and was suppose to work some for me at times killed himself last night. Another reason to stay off drugs. Was a good kid/guy til he got tangled in drugs


----------



## CityGuy

48° sunny and beautiful out.


----------



## CityGuy

Might have to fire up the miata this afternoon and take it for a spin.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1994504 said:


> New lawn ornament painted up and ready for install.


Buddy turned his into a water spicket for his hose


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1994512 said:


> Buddy turned his into a water spicket for his hose


Nice. I'm just going with looks.


----------



## SnoFarmer

CityGuy;1994504 said:


> New lawn ornament painted up and ready for install.


Just rember to keep it clear from snow .

Hahahaha............


----------



## CityGuy

Sounds like a good sized grass fire in Corcoran/Rockford area.


----------



## CityGuy

SnoFarmer;1994514 said:


> Just rember to keep it clear from snow .
> 
> Hahahaha............


Can but it's going to be a dry barrel type hydrant.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnoFarmer;1994514 said:


> Just rember to keep it clear from snow .
> 
> Hahahaha............


Gotta admit.... I lol'd.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1994517 said:


> Gotta admit.... I lol'd.


Me too........


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1994504 said:


> New lawn ornament painted up and ready for install.


put it in the front yard so we can hook a truck to it and try to get water out of it.


----------



## Green Grass

SnoFarmer;1994514 said:


> Just rember to keep it clear from snow .
> 
> Hahahaha............


Don't worry he will.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1994521 said:


> put it in the front yard so we can hook a truck to it and try to get water out of it.


That's where it's going. Pics of it installed in a bit.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1994522 said:


> Don't worry he will.


Just for you.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1994504 said:


> New lawn ornament painted up and ready for install.


Looks like you could have used more cardboard


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1994517 said:


> Gotta admit.... I lol'd.


Yeah me too...


----------



## cbservicesllc

At a Bachelor Party at Breezy Point for the weekend... Cabin across the driveway is a bunch of girls up for girls weekend... Wow did I get blasted last night...

Yes I know the rules...


----------



## qualitycut

Went to the deere dealer. Now looking at a 1025r with loader and hoe


----------



## CityGuy

Installed at last. Just waiting for caps to dry.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1994525 said:


> Looks like you could have used more cardboard


Next weekends project is floor coating. Not to worried.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1994532 said:


> Next weekends project is floor coating. Not to worried.


Ahhh makes sense


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1994532 said:


> Next weekends project is floor coating. Not to worried.


Let's us know how that works then maybe I will let you do mine


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1994534 said:


> Let's us know how that works then maybe I will let you do mine


Will do. I'll come drink your beer and watch you do it. I may even point out your flaws for you.


----------



## CityGuy

30 minutes to game time.


----------



## CityGuy

It's too nice out to be doing inside projects but I'm out of outside projects to do.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1994528 said:


> Went to the deere dealer. Now looking at a 1025r with loader and hoe


Those machines are decently priced but once you add a cab that's when it becomes ridiculous. They cost like $5k...absolutely NOT worth it.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1994540 said:


> Those machines are decently priced but once you add a cab that's when it becomes ridiculous. They cost like $5k...absolutely NOT worth it.


They have to cabs that have a broken weld, needs door but will through it in. Be perfect for landscaping and hauling rock and stuff around lawns. 0 percent also. 21k eith bucket and hoe attachmentsl


----------



## CityGuy

Game time. NBC


----------



## CityGuy

WTF. Why am I seeing west coast teams? Put the wild on.


----------



## Polarismalibu

They have the wrong game on


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1994546 said:


> They have the wrong game on


Neither of these teams are in the playoffs. Get this crap off the tv.


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;1994547 said:


> Neither of these teams are in the playoffs. Get this crap off the tv.


They switched. Thank god. Was about to email them a nasty note.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1994548 said:


> They switched. Thank god. Was about to email them a nasty note.


No kidding


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1994548 said:


> They switched. Thank god. Was about to email them a nasty note.


What are you thinking? The MASTERS is on!!!!
The Wild are coasting.


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;1994551 said:


> What are you thinking? The MASTERS is on!!!!
> The Wild are coasting.


I was watching the Masters until I found out Doc Emrick has the call on the Wild game. Can't miss that! I would listen to that guy do the play-by-play of a knitting competition.


----------



## Ranger620

Kinda crazzy. Were playing the last game of the season till playoffs and we still dont know who we are playing in the first round


----------



## Ranger620

Just got back from lake winni. Drove past milacs I would guess milacs will be ice free by monday morning. Winni ice was still white. Bay by the dam was open


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;1994553 said:


> Kinda crazzy. Were playing the last game of the season till playoffs and we still dont know who we are playing in the first round


It is crazy. The only team in the West that scares me is Anaheim. Other than that bring on any other team and MN will win.

(Last year I would've been terrified of a Wild-Blues match-up but not this season.)


----------



## Deershack

Ranger620;1994554 said:


> Just got back from lake winni. Drove past milacs I would guess milacs will be ice free by monday morning. Winni ice was still white. Bay by the dam was open


Leach and Cass were about 85 to 95% covered yesterday. Upper Whitefish was about the same with Clamshell open. Think it will be a few more days for Leach and Cass. Channel from Cass to Pikes Bay was open with Pikes Bay itself looking clear from what I could see.


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;1994555 said:


> It is crazy. The only team in the West that scares me is Anaheim. Other than that bring on any other team and MN will win.
> 
> (Last year I would've been terrified of a Wild-Blues match-up but not this season.)


Its not over and plenty of time left but the way it looks now I dont want st. Louis in the first round

Edit: Maybe


----------



## CityGuy

Goal......


----------



## CityGuy

And they scored again.

Crap.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

I did it. I picked up a new truck. Don't know much about it but
it has something to do with the actor "Vin Diesel" and that he can't
hear very well cuz he's "Deaf"...who knows. Pic to follow.


----------



## CityGuy

Well this games turning into a waste.


----------



## Ranger620

MNPLOWCO;1994562 said:


> I did it. I picked up a new truck. Don't know much about it but
> it has something to do with the actor "Vin Diesel" and that he can't
> hear very well cuz he's "Deaf"...who knows. Pic to follow.


Thats cool. Waiting for some pics


----------



## CityGuy

Goal..............

Not that it matters.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Ranger620;1994565 said:


> Thats cool. Waiting for some pics


Here is one. 2500HD 2015.5 (they got the mirrors wrong, ordered the
new trailer mirrors with the leds for back up)


----------



## TKLAWN

That's one hell of a nice truck Mnplow!


----------



## qualitycut

MNPLOWCO;1994567 said:


> Here is one. 2500HD 2015.5 (they got the mirrors wrong, ordered the
> new trailer mirrors with the leds for back up)


Not bad for a gm.


----------



## Ranger620

MNPLOWCO;1994567 said:


> Here is one. 2500HD 2015.5 (they got the mirrors wrong, ordered the
> new trailer mirrors with the leds for back up)


Nice looking truck. Now whats the connection with Vin Diesel?


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1994571 said:


> Nice looking truck. Now whats the connection with Vin Diesel?


I think he was hinting its a diesel and deaf as in def fluid maybe?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Tinucci's....it's what for dinner.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1994573 said:


> Tinucci's....it's what for dinner.


B52 for lunch and probably for dinner


----------



## CityGuy

62° sunny and windy


----------



## CityGuy

MNPLOWCO;1994567 said:


> Here is one. 2500HD 2015.5 (they got the mirrors wrong, ordered the
> new trailer mirrors with the leds for back up)


Nice truck. What packages?


----------



## cbservicesllc

MNPLOWCO;1994567 said:


> Here is one. 2500HD 2015.5 (they got the mirrors wrong, ordered the
> new trailer mirrors with the leds for back up)


Nice truck!


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1994577 said:


> Nice truck. What packages?


I think that he was going to go Denali.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1994579 said:


> I think that he was going to go Denali.


Looks like it. Its not an lt


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Says Denali on the side


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Damn pressure tank went to zero. Anyone know anything about them?


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1994585 said:


> Damn pressure tank went to zero. Anyone know anything about them?


well tank I am guessing. Is the cut off switch kicking in?


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1994585 said:


> Damn pressure tank went to zero. Anyone know anything about them?


Blader popped. Had to replace mine two years ago.


----------



## Doughboy12

NASCAR on Saturday?????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My dad wanted Scotty McCreery tickets for his birthday.

I brought them down to TI for the concert. It's 20 something's in cowboy boots and my 80 year old parents.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1994586 said:


> well tank I am guessing. Is the cut off switch kicking in?


Not sure. When the it's calling for power to the well it hums instead of clicking and moving the gauge on the water line


----------



## MNPLOWCO

qualitycut;1994572 said:


> I think he was hinting its a diesel and deaf as in def fluid maybe?


Always the clever one. Yep, Denali with all options. Plow package so no sun roof or sliding rear window...effects structure.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1994589 said:


> My dad wanted Scotty McCreery tickets for his birthday.
> 
> I brought them down to TI for the concert. It's 20 something's in cowboy boots and my 80 year old parents.


Yea and mini skirts


----------



## qualitycut

MNPLOWCO;1994591 said:


> Always the clever one. Yep, Denali with all options. Plow package so no sun roof or sliding rear window...effects structure.


Was i right? So you cant get sun roof or sliding rear with a plow package?


----------



## albhb3

is it really that hard to tell its a diesel....it does say duramax on the hood.....just saying nice truck wouldn't want to see the payment but very nice my old boss had a non denial 1500 and was badass


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1994590 said:


> Not sure. When the it's calling for power to the well it hums instead of clicking and moving the gauge on the water line


If the gauge operates when you let water out and goes up when the pump runs. then shut the pump off let about 3/4 of the water out of the tank and there should be a valve stem like a car tire just bellow the gauge and fill the tank to 50psi.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1994593 said:


> Was i right? So you cant get sun roof or sliding rear with a plow package?


that is dumb.


----------



## albhb3

Green Grass;1994597 said:


> that is dumb.


I could see the sunroof but what the heck with the rear slider


----------



## NorthernProServ

MNPLOWCO;1994567 said:


> Here is one. 2500HD 2015.5 (they got the mirrors wrong, ordered the
> new trailer mirrors with the leds for back up)


Looks good, I like the color !


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1994598 said:


> I could see the sunroof but what the heck with the rear slider


Why even with the sunroof? The plow os on the front of the truck.


----------



## qualitycut

I dont know what the plow prep even includes besides a different alternator


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1994596 said:


> If the gauge operates when you let water out and goes up when the pump runs. then shut the pump off let about 3/4 of the water out of the tank and there should be a valve stem like a car tire just bellow the gauge and fill the tank to 50psi.


The gauge on the water line is at 0. But when power goes to the well it doesn't sound right


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1994605 said:


> I dont know what the plow prep even includes besides a different alternator


Me either, but for the 500 it costs, it should be standard on all new 3/4 & 1 tons sold in northern states


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1994608 said:


> Me either, but for the 500 it costs, it should be standard on all new 3/4 & 1 tons sold in northern states


My dads work started ordering everything with it now.


----------



## qualitycut

Do i may or may not buy this. Going to see what bobcat has comparable.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1994610 said:


> Do i may or may not buy this. Going to see what bobcat has comparable.


I'm planing on buying one for around the house with the horses and such (some day). Most likely wont buy the back hoe as its not big enough for const work. For me I would go up a few sizes so I can run some other attachments like flail mower and brush mower.


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1994607 said:


> The gauge on the water line is at 0. But when power goes to the well it doesn't sound right


I guess I would bypass the switch and see if the pump still operates. You may just need the pressure switch or it could be the pump.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1994612 said:


> I guess I would bypass the switch and see if the pump still operates. You may just need the pressure switch or it could be the pump.


I have no clue how to do that. Now it was a piece of lawn or snow equipment, it would be a different story.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1994610 said:


> Do i may or may not buy this. Going to see what bobcat has comparable.


I'd check with different dealers as well. Have you asked about green fleet pricing?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1994610 said:


> Do i may or may not buy this. Going to see what bobcat has comparable.


What would you use something like that for?


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1994615 said:


> What would you use something like that for?


Hauling Beer.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1994616 said:


> Hauling kegs of Beer.


I fixed it for you


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1994613 said:


> I have no clue how to do that. Now it was a piece of lawn or snow equipment, it would be a different story.


It is just a irrigation pressure switch. the same as a light switch they just cut power when they open up.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1994616 said:


> Hauling Beer.





jimslawnsnow;1994617 said:


> I fixed it for you


Ahhh. Wise purchase then.


----------



## SSS Inc.

So if Anaheim wins tonight we play the Blues??? If they don't win we play them??? I think I understand it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1994618 said:


> It is just a irrigation pressure switch. the same as a light switch they just cut power when they open up.


Would that be the black box looking thing on the water line by the gauge?


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1994621 said:


> Would that be the black box looking thing on the water line by the gauge?


yes usually only a couple inches big


----------



## Ranger620

So I got this rake hooked to my mower and it seems to work for what I wanted. Is it bad to dethach a few times during the summer? Remember I'm not actually wanting to dethach just break up the horse apples. Would have like to have tried the other brand to see if it worked better or not for my application.
Now to get a plug aerator and some gypson


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1994620 said:


> So if Anaheim wins tonight we play the Blues??? If they don't win we play them??? I think I understand it.


Who do they play? Would like them to win I dont like our chances against them


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1994615 said:


> What would you use something like that for?


Hauling rock mulch across lawns, digging drain tile, patios. Lots of uses


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1994603 said:


> Why even with the sunroof? The plow os on the front of the truck.


Im not an elite engineering mind....possible to tweek the cab somehow and make it not work


----------



## Ranger620

Ranger620;1994624 said:


> Who do they play? Would like them to win I dont like our chances against them


Found it they play the coyotes and they are up 1-0 in the first


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1994622 said:


> yes usually only a couple inches big


What I'm thinkinfeeling of is maybe 2"x3"


----------



## Ranger620

jimslawnsnow;1994628 said:


> What I'm thinkinfeeling of is maybe 2"x3"


looks like this
https://www.google.com/search?q=wel...ater%2FPressure_Switch_Adjustment.php;640;480


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1994628 said:


> What I'm thinkinfeeling of is maybe 2"x3"


That would be it.


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1994626 said:


> Im not an elite engineering mind....possible to tweek the cab somehow and make it not work


Possibly it is a gmc


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1994614 said:


> I'd check with different dealers as well. Have you asked about green fleet pricing?


Buddy i was with just bought 150k worth of equipment, i think he was giving me his best price. I will though ifni buy it. Would be a nice versital machine


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;1994629 said:



> looks like this
> https://www.google.com/search?q=wel...ater%2FPressure_Switch_Adjustment.php;640;480


It's possible. Mine has the cover on it, that one must not?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1994630 said:


> That would be it.


I'll check it out. Thanks


----------



## Doughboy12

Boston just gave up a bad goal and then another. Now trail by one in the National Championship.


----------



## Doughboy12

4 minutes to go in the game.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1994635 said:


> Boston just gave up a bad goal and then another. Now trail by one in the National Championship.


I can't watch it. The boards make it look like a video game. Watching the Boston Bruins in a shoot out. Thumbs Up


----------



## Ranger620

jimslawnsnow;1994633 said:


> It's possible. Mine has the cover on it, that one must not?


Correct cover is usually plastic


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1994637 said:


> I can't watch it. The boards make it look like a video game. Watching the Boston Bruins in a shoot out. Thumbs Up


Ducks still up by 1 second period just started


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1994639 said:


> Ducks still up by 1 second period just started


I can't find the game anywhere. I just keep checking online.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1994637 said:


> I can't watch it. The boards make it look like a video game. Watching the Boston Bruins in a shoot out. Thumbs Up


Boston just missed an open net. Second guy in wrecked it for the guy that had it.


----------



## qualitycut

Boston loses, buddy just got calld up for pitsburg last game.


----------



## Doughboy12

Providence wins in a nail bitter.


----------



## qualitycut

Im betting on wild and Tampa unless they play the ducks then im betting wild and ducks


----------



## SSS Inc.

NCAA hockey stinks with out any MN teams. The excitement level right now is on par with watching Girls College Softball.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1994641 said:


> I can't find the game anywhere. I just keep checking online.


Wifes got some movie on That I have no interest in so I just keep looking online to


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1994642 said:


> Boston just missed an open net. Second guy in wrecked it for the guy that had it.


I turned it on. Nice off sides!


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1994646 said:


> NCAA hockey stinks with out any MN teams. The excitement level right now is on par with watching Girls College Softball.


Good hockey is good hockey. Suck it up cup cake. :waving:
49 saves for the winning goalie.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1994648 said:


> I turned it on. Nice off sides!


Looked like Keystone cops on that. Wait till you see the P 3rd goal replay. 
Your going to de it a lot.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1994649 said:


> Good hockey is good hockey. Suck it up cup cake. :waving:
> 49 saves for the winning goalie.


That IS impressive. I have a hard time listening to any national announcers. I need a little excitement. That is part of my problem.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1994625 said:


> Hauling rock mulch across lawns, digging drain tile, patios. Lots of uses


Don't use it for pushing back snow piles.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

albhb3;1994598 said:


> I could see the sunroof but what the heck with the rear slider


I guess any twisting of the cab is the issue. The glass is a structural component and they want only one piece of glass. I think having both that are
"movable" would be less ridged and thus less structurally sound.

The interiors sure are larger. The back seating is soooo much better. They
push the center door posts more forward. The engine bay looks shorter and
deeper. They sure do stuff that Diesel in there. 220 amp alt and twin batteries.

Just took it up to St. Cloud and back to take my son out for dinner (student at St. Cloud). He loved it. Lots of fun with the built in 4g wifi/ blue tooth/ etc etc.

19.5 mpg on the way up...18.6 back at 75. I will have to find the sweet spot for
speed to make the max out of the mpg.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1994652 said:


> Don't use it for pushing back snow piles.


That what his skid steer is for.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ohhh. I almost forgot. Lots of lawn guys out on several Commercial properties I was on today. Slackers.


----------



## Greenery

SSS Inc.;1994646 said:


> NCAA hockey stinks with out any MN teams. The excitement level right now is on par with watching Girls College Softball.


Or curling... ☺


----------



## SSS Inc.

Greenery;1994656 said:


> Or curling... ☺


I like curling. Its therapeutic. Its on _Par_ with golfing for me. With hockey I need some excitement.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1994655 said:


> Ohhh. I almost forgot. Lots of lawn guys out on several Commercial properties I was on today. Slackers.


Thank you!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1994658 said:


> Thank you!!


No problem! Might want t get your reel mower out of the moth balls. My neighbors all have theirs ready to go.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1994660 said:


> No problem! Might want t get your reel mower out of the moth balls. My neighbors all have theirs ready to go.


I think I will change the oil tomorrow.


----------



## Ranger620

Forgot to mention earlier took the dodge up to winni. I got 17.5 mpg on average up and back. My overall view of the truck is I like it. My back hurt at some point not sure if it was the truck or just twisted wrong. The only thing I would like is lumbar support.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1994661 said:


> I think I will change the oil tomorrow.


Sounds good.


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;1994662 said:


> Forgot to mention earlier took the dodge up to winni. I got 17.5 mpg on average up and back. My overall view of the truck is I like it. My back hurt at some point not sure if it was the truck or just twisted wrong. The only thing I would like is lumbar support.


Someone that was at my house today in a Dodge said the same thing. Blamed it on getting old though. 
Must be a Dodge thing...:laughing:


----------



## Ranger620

2-0 ducks start of the 3rd


----------



## Green Grass

Doughboy12;1994665 said:


> Someone that was at my house today in a Dodge said the same thing. Blamed it on getting old though.
> Must be a Dodge thing...:laughing:


I feel great after driving mine but my fords never bothered me either.


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;1994665 said:


> Someone that was at my house today in a Dodge said the same thing. Blamed it on getting old though.
> Must be a Dodge thing...:laughing:


For me could be a combination. Had to go to the doctor the other day and this is what she wrote
Partial collapse of the disc space at the lumbar sacral junction. Facet arthropathy in the lower lumbar spine.
I dont know exactly what it means other than sometimes it hurtsThumbs Up


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1994668 said:


> For me could be a combination. Had to go to the doctor the other day and this is what she wrote
> Partial collapse of the disc space at the lumbar sacral junction. Facet arthropathy in the lower lumbar spine.
> I dont know exactly what it means other than sometimes it hurtsThumbs Up


I believe that means :crying::crying:


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;1994669 said:


> I believe that means :crying::crying:


I think its inherited my dad had 7 back surgeries all in the lower back. The last one they finally fused his lower back. Procedures should be much better by now


----------



## qualitycut

MNPLOWCO;1994653 said:


> I guess any twisting of the cab is the issue. The glass is a structural component and they want only one piece of glass. I think having both that are
> "movable" would be less ridged and thus less structurally sound.
> 
> The interiors sure are larger. The back seating is soooo much better. They
> push the center door posts more forward. The engine bay looks shorter and
> deeper. They sure do stuff that Diesel in there. 220 amp alt and twin batteries.
> 
> Just took it up to St. Cloud and back to take my son out for dinner (student at St. Cloud). He loved it. Lots of fun with the built in 4g wifi/ blue tooth/ etc etc.
> 
> 19.5 mpg on the way up...18.6 back at 75. I will have to find the sweet spot for
> speed to make the max out of the mpg.


Hmmm maybe should have bought a stronger truck i think even dodges have a moon roof with plow package.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1994654 said:


> That what his skid steer is for.


No no, that's what tractors are for they tip over too.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1994672 said:


> Hmmm maybe should have bought a stronger truck i think even dodges have a moon roof with plow package.


And a power sliding rear window


----------



## Ranger620

Anaheim won so looks like we get st louis. After todays game I may be a bit worried


----------



## Ranger620

SSS
Those tiny rollers you use for asphalt are they any good. I've seen some at auctions go cheap and was thinking when and if I get millings I could use that to pack it down. Am I wasting my time??


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1994672 said:


> Hmmm maybe should have bought a stronger truck i think even dodges have a moon roof with plow package.


Sounds like they are relying on the cab to keep the frame straight


----------



## NorthernProServ

High of 72 tomorrow

100% chance of T storms tomorrow night


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;1994679 said:


> High of 72 tomorrow
> 
> 100% chance of T storms tomorrow night


I'm all for 72


----------



## SnowGuy73

52° calm sunny.


----------



## Bill1090

54* and sunny.


----------



## CityGuy

54° sunny, Breezy


----------



## SnowGuy73

Thinking tomorrow may be a wash depending how rain we get today. 

My yard is still pretty wet.


----------



## Bill1090

Now we are cloudy.


Forecast looks like the wind will really pick up in a bit.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Pretty windy on the north side. We are dry up here. We will be working all we regardless of rain. Going to finish cleanups by Friday.

There are areas up here that will need to be mowed in 7-10 days.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;1994629 said:


> looks like this
> https://www.google.com/search?q=wel...ater%2FPressure_Switch_Adjustment.php;640;480


Starting to work on this again. The wire from my fuse box is red and one black. The wire going to pump control box is white and a black. To cross them do hook up the white and the red and then the 2 blacks?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Second quote for my building is in.

First was $26,500.

This one comes in at $18,500 for the same 46' x 56' x 14' building with a 16'x12' overhead door and other small items.

Materials at Menard's is $14.5k.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1994709 said:


> Thinking tomorrow may be a wash depending how rain we get today.
> 
> My yard is still pretty wet.


Supposed to be a little windy tomorrow as well, that should help dry things out.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1994716 said:


> Second quote for my building is in.
> 
> First was $26,500.
> 
> This one comes in at $18,500 for the same 46' x 56' x 14' building with a 16'x12' overhead door and other small items.
> 
> Materials at Menard's is $14.5k.


Maybe the third will be the charm


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1994719 said:


> Maybe the third will be the charm


Be awesome!! Just trying to figure out where the $8k is. Ford/Dodge pricing?

Putting the plows away this morning. The building is going to be about 3x's too small.

But, it's a start. I'll get this one up and paid for, then put a 50' x 100' on my own land and use this 40' x 50 as a shop. I won't have to concrete the 50' x 100', or insulate it then.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1994721 said:


> Be awesome!! Just trying to figure out where the $8k is. Ford/Dodge pricing?
> 
> Putting the plows away this morning. The building is going to be about 3x's too small.
> 
> But, it's a start. I'll get this one up and paid for, then put a 50' x 100' on my own land and use this 40' x 50 as a shop. I won't have to concrete the 50' x 100', or insulate it then.


I would imagine it's like any other infustry. Look at ours and the stupid bids people put out. One guy puts up a 10k bid second does a 8k bid third does it for 4k


----------



## cbservicesllc

MNPLOWCO;1994591 said:


> Plow package so no sun roof or sliding rear window...effects structure.


Wait, what?


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1994610 said:


> Do i may or may not buy this. Going to see what bobcat has comparable.


That would be pretty sweet... Fit in the dump trailer or have to buy a new trailer?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1994731 said:


> That would be pretty sweet... Fit in the dump trailer or have to buy a new trailer?


Looks a bit smaller than my B3350 I bought last year, which easily fits in the 14' dump.

Quality - I assume that's 4 wheel drive?


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1994678 said:


> Sounds like they are relying on the cab to keep the frame straight


:laughing:


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1994716 said:


> Second quote for my building is in.
> 
> First was $26,500.
> 
> This one comes in at $18,500 for the same 46' x 56' x 14' building with a 16'x12' overhead door and other small items.
> 
> Materials at Menard's is $14.5k.


Nice! Ever thought of doing a second door at the opposite end or even 2 doors side by side? I would kill for that at my shop...


----------



## Ranger620

jimslawnsnow;1994715 said:


> Starting to work on this again. The wire from my fuse box is red and one black. The wire going to pump control box is white and a black. To cross them do hook up the white and the red and then the 2 blacks?


Jim wells are really a simple deal. Plows and mowers are more complicated. I havent followed along on whats going on but there's only 3 parts to a well. First you have the pump then the pressure tank and then the pressure switch other than that its wiring. About 5 years ago mine stopped working and began digging. I was in the same boat as you I had nothing no water at all. I ended up calling a well company they came out told me my well was bad. $2400 later new well was in and had no water. They told me that was all they could do, left me hanging with no water still and a bill for $2400. Turned out gophers ate thru the wire going to the well. Fixed that and all is good. So eliminate one thing at a time. My guess is either the switch or the bladder. If I were closer I'd come over and help. Well guys arnt cheap.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1994735 said:


> Nice! Ever thought of doing a second door at the opposite end or even 2 doors side by side? I would kill for that at my shop...


The way the property is, and where the building sits, there's really only room on the west side for an overhead door.

When I get this one up, I'll build the second building on my property and that one will have multiple doors in it.


----------



## CityGuy

Holy wind batman. I hope this isn't a precursor of what's to come later.


----------



## CityGuy

Someone forgot to wave. You know who you are.


----------



## CityGuy

62° sunny and windy


----------



## SnowGuy73

Windy now!


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1994742 said:


> Someone forgot to wave. You know who you are.


Where you in the big yellow thing?


----------



## Ranger620

Is there a specific type of hydraulic fluid that goes in zero turn mowers?? Ferris


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;1994644 said:


> Providence wins in a nail bitter.


What an incredible game!



qualitycut;1994645 said:


> Im betting on wild and Tampa unless they play the ducks then im betting wild and ducks


I'm not sure the Wild have the offensive fire power to win. It kills me to say that but they're going to need someone to step up like Gaborik did for the Kings last season.

BTW - I have the predecessor to the 1025 that you're looking at and it's been a fantastic machine for me. I use it for sidewalk snow removal in the winter and for mowing cell towers in the summer. It's incredibly versatile and so far very reliable.



SSS Inc.;1994646 said:


> NCAA hockey stinks with out any MN teams. The excitement level right now is on par with watching Girls College Softball.


If you didn't think that the game was exciting you need to check your pulse! When Boston had an open net with like 1 minute to go and didn't score the entire bar I was in erupted. It was really fun to be there even though no one in the place had a horse in the race.



Greenery;1994656 said:


> Or curling... ☺


Curling is the only sport I feel like I could ever compete in at an Olympic level. How hard is it to sweep some ice with a little broom?



Ranger620;1994749 said:


> Is there a specific type of hydraulic fluid that goes in zero turn mowers?? Ferris


Here ya go, buddy:

http://www.ferrismowers.com/us/en/support/faqs/what-oil-do-i-use-for-my-hydraulic-system


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1994746 said:


> Where you in the big yellow thing?


Small red thing at 25.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1994751 said:


> Small red thing at 25.


Yep never saw you. You need to pick one car and stick to it so I can pick you out.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1994752 said:


> Yep never saw you. You need to pick one car and stick to it so I can pick you out.


Little red convertable.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Just bought a camper. 28k. Damn things are spendy


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1994735 said:


> Nice! Ever thought of doing a second door at the opposite end or even 2 doors side by side? I would kill for that at my shop...


I just wish my door was wider.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1994754 said:


> Just bought a camper. 28k. Damn things are spendy


What did ya get?


----------



## Ranger620

Found the reason I was low on hydraulic fluid. Mower down:angry:


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1994757 said:


> Found the reason I was low on hydraulic fluid. Mower down:angry:


Does it need cpr?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1994756 said:


> What did ya get?


304bh. Cherokee brand


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;1994758 said:


> Does it need cpr?


Nope blew a hydraulic hose. making a new one back in the grass in a half hr


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hope it doesn't rain, perfectly dry now.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1994759 said:


> 304bh. Cherokee brand


Nice. We talked about getting one this year. Decided I want the rv edition ice castle instead.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1994762 said:


> Nice. We talked about getting one this year. Decided I want the rv edition ice castle instead.


This is smart.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1994761 said:


> Hope it doesn't rain, perfectly dry now.


not sure who these guys are, but they were dethatching with at least 4 john deere lawn tractors fromt the 90's. looked plenty wet.

hoping to start tomorrow some where. have close to 20 acres of dethatching this season. close to 15 at one sight.


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1994762 said:


> Nice. We talked about getting one this year. Decided I want the rv edition ice castle instead.


Sounds like a better way to go!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1994762 said:


> Nice. We talked about getting one this year. Decided I want the rv edition ice castle instead.


thought about that too, but with these winters it made it tough.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1994764 said:


> not sure who these guys are, but they were dethatching with at least 4 john deere lawn tractors fromt the 90's. looked plenty wet.
> 
> hoping to start tomorrow some where. have close to 20 acres of dethatching this season. close to 15 at one sight.


I'm starting at a huge HOA bright and early, hopefully.


----------



## albhb3

skip ice castle and go to the lodge quality is lacking for the price in the castles


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1994766 said:


> thought about that too, but with these winters it made it tough.


It's basically a camper with holes in the floor.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1994769 said:


> It's basically a camper with holes in the floor.


I looked at them too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1994770 said:


> I looked at them too.


Cherokee or ice castle?


----------



## Greenery

jimslawnsnow;1994766 said:


> thought about that too, but with these winters it made it tough.


Wait what?

Has the ice not been good for at least the last couple years?

2 years in a row Superior froze over how much?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1994771 said:


> Cherokee or ice castle?


Both. .........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Greenery;1994772 said:


> Wait what?
> 
> Has the ice not been good for at least the last couple years?
> 
> 2 years in a row Superior froze over how much?


No, just too busy. I know it was slow for you guys, but pretty busy down here


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1994754 said:


> Just bought a camper. 28k. Damn things are spendy


I paid $3200.00 for a 28' ragen toy hauler


----------



## Greenery

jimslawnsnow;1994774 said:


> No, just too busy. I know it was slow for you guys, but pretty busy down here


Oh, my bad. I was ASSuming you were talking about warm snowless winters.

Winters were much snowier and colder when everybody was younger according to most people, sooo I was going with that.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1994763 said:


> This is smart.


Is yours the rv edition? Really I would like the kings castle but that's a bit over kill for ice fishing


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1994775 said:


> I paid $3200.00 for a 28' ragen toy hauler


I know, but something like that wouldn't work work. We looked for a long time to find a floor plan that we liked


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Greenery;1994776 said:


> Oh, my bad. I was ASSuming you were talking about warm snowless winters.
> 
> Winters were much snowier and colder when everybody was younger according to most people, sooo I was going with that.


It happens. ........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Good day for the leaves, when you don't care where they go, as long as they are out of sight of the wife.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drier than dry. Except where the leaves are a couple inches deep. Frozen there still.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1994773 said:


> Both. .........


Gotcha....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1994777 said:


> Is yours the rv edition? Really I would like the kings castle but that's a bit over kill for ice fishing


Nope, we haven't done much camping in the past. Might start thou.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1994780 said:


> Good day for the leaves, when you don't care where they go, as long as they are out of sight of the wife.


Hoping for the same tomorrow.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1994780 said:


> Good day for the leaves, when you don't care where they go, as long as they are out of sight of the wife.


I now have more leaves in my garage than the yard has.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1994740 said:


> Holy wind batman. I hope this isn't a precursor of what's to come later.


Yeah... storms tonight... Hopefully not too much rain...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1994738 said:


> The way the property is, and where the building sits, there's really only room on the west side for an overhead door.
> 
> When I get this one up, I'll build the second building on my property and that one will have multiple doors in it.


Ahh I gotcha... figured it was probably a layout thing


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;1994785 said:


> I now have more leaves in my garage than the yard has.


This.......


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1994783 said:


> Nope, we haven't done much camping in the past. Might start thou.


Mine will just sit on my buddy's lot up north in the summer. Have a third lake to escape to without a hotel


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1994789 said:


> Mine will just sit on my buddy's lot up north in the summer. Have a third lake to escape to without a hotel


Nice!

You buy one already or still looking?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Still looking. They have so many different houses for the rv it's hard to chose just one. I'll be buying in September or so


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ok. 

I was going to say they have an auction coming up the end of this month. Last fall they had a bunch of new rv editions at the auction


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1994793 said:


> Ok.
> 
> I was going to say they have an auction coming up the end of this month. Last fall they had a bunch of new rv editions at the auction


Where is this at? I would buy anytime for a good deal. Just figured this summer I wouldn't use it much.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1994794 said:


> Where is this at? I would buy anytime for a good deal. Just figured this summer I wouldn't use it much.


Montevideo, at the factory.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1994795 said:


> Montevideo, at the factory.


Sweet. I'll have to make it in there. Thanks!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1994796 said:


> Sweet. I'll have to make it in there. Thanks!


No problem.

I'll send you the link once the full auction Bill of houses is posted.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Down to 90% for tonight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Storms popping to the nw.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1994799 said:


> Storms popping to the nw.


I was just going to post that. Headed in to get my last group of blowers / shovels from a guy and see the storm clouds building.


----------



## Camden

We have thunder and rain....and FULL SUN!


----------



## TKLAWN

Disney Frozen on ice. Oh boy!.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1994802 said:


> Disney Frozen on ice. Oh boy!.......


Mine was Nemo on Ice.

Make sure you buy the flashlight with the reflector on top that spins around like a cop light.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Looks like storms building out West


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;1994802 said:


> Disney Frozen on ice. Oh boy!.......


Oh boy... I change the channel every time the commercial comes on... My kids would freak...


----------



## Camden

Camden;1993493 said:


> Who ya got? Spieth is my pick.


Assuming he doesn't pull a Van de Velde, I'll have picked the winner 3 years in a row. This will be the first time I've ever gotten anything out of it though.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hopefully the storms stay north.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1994807 said:


> Hopefully the storms stay north.


Dont think we get that lucky.


----------



## CityGuy

Starting to look dark to the NW


----------



## CityGuy

Winds are still howling away.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1994786 said:


> Yeah... storms tonight... Hopefully not too much rain...


More worried about the lightning,.


----------



## qualitycut

Looks like its gradually sliding se on radar.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1994808 said:


> Dont think we get that lucky.


You're probably right.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1994811 said:


> More worried about the lightning,.


You worry too much


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1994797 said:


> No problem.
> 
> I'll send you the link once the full auction Bill of houses is posted.


Sounds good!


----------



## Ranger620

There was an auction just west of the cities anyone no which one I am thinking of. Got a name but it doesnt sound right and not fahey kinda close though. Friend of a friend went there stuff was actually going reasonable and there was deals to be had. Wanna look them up and see when the next one is. He said they usually have a couple in the spring. Pm me if anyone knows


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1994818 said:


> There was an auction just west of the cities anyone no which one I am thinking of. Got a name but it doesnt sound right and not fahey kinda close though. Friend of a friend went there stuff was actually going reasonable and there was deals to be had. Wanna look them up and see when the next one is. He said they usually have a couple in the spring. Pm me if anyone knows


Fredwradde...........Lampi,?????


----------



## SnowGuy73

Lightning to the west.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Pickle says lots of lightning but nothing severe tonight.


----------



## TKLAWN

2 of the first 4 playoff games for the Wild are 9:30 start times


----------



## Polarismalibu

TKLAWN;1994831 said:


> 2 of the first 4 playoff games for the Wild are 9:30 start times


Seriously? It's St. Louis why is it do late


----------



## TKLAWN

Polarismalibu;1994832 said:


> Seriously? It's St. Louis why is it do late


Check that 9:30 eastern time

So 8:30


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1994830 said:


> Pickle says lots of lightning but nothing severe tonight.


Loops like a little area sw may hit you?


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;1994832 said:


> Seriously? It's St. Louis why is it do late


Late start to accommodate the tv schedule. Eastern teams will play the early games and then the second games will be Western conference teams.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1994835 said:


> Loops like a little area sw may hit you?


Maybe it will dry up.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1994816 said:


> You worry too much


Well figured a house would get hit.


----------



## CityGuy

TKLAWN;1994831 said:


> 2 of the first 4 playoff games for the Wild are 9:30 start times


Great. Doesn't even pay to dvr them.


----------



## CityGuy

Well that was fun, not. Don't take your Toyota Celica mudding. It may start a grass fire.


----------



## CityGuy

67° rain and lots of lightning.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1994842 said:


> Well that was fun, not. Don't take your Toyota Celica mudding. It may start a grass fire.


Thanks for having cable!


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1994840 said:


> Well figured a house would get hit.


Hardly ever seems to happen here... Not too worried


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Shoot.....figured out why the second building bid was so cheap. Fine line at the bottom "labor extra - $6700".


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1994844 said:


> Thanks for having cable!


Just for you buddy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sprinkles....


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1994845 said:


> Hardly ever seems to happen here... Not too worried


From what I'm told it's frequent out here.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1994848 said:


> Shoot.....figured out why the second building bid was so cheap. Fine line at the bottom "labor extra - $6700".


Ouch, that puts it at what 24-26??


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1994848 said:


> Shoot.....figured out why the second building bid was so cheap. Fine line at the bottom "labor extra - $6700".


That seems like a weird way to do a bid unless you talked about doing it yourself or something. I should try that on an asphalt bid.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Heavy rain. Some thunder.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1994854 said:


> Ouch, that puts it at what 24-26??


Essentially the same as the first bid from Sherman.


----------



## CityGuy

Rain and lighting lightened up. Now just steady sprinkles.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1994856 said:


> That seems like a weird way to do a bid unless you talked about doing it yourself or something. I should try that on an asphalt bid.


Right. It would be like me bidding $30 to mow a yard, then put a fine line at the bottom "does not include operator at $50 per hour".


----------



## SnowGuy73

I think I'm going to get more than 1/10" of rain.


----------



## snowman55

LwnmwrMan22;1994848 said:


> Shoot.....figured out why the second building bid was so cheap. Fine line at the bottom "labor extra - $6700".


Is that from Rx? Small print billable extras like labor.


----------



## Ranger620

SnowGuy73;1994862 said:


> I think I'm going to get more than 1/10" of rain.


Dang it I forgot to put out my rain gauge


----------



## SSS Inc.

Lightning.....Thunder....And heavy rain! Lovin' it>>>>>>>


----------



## Drakeslayer

snowman55;1994863 said:


> Is that from Rx? Small print billable extras like labor.


Where's the like button when a guy needs it! Crooks I tell ya


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1994875 said:


> Lightning.....Thunder....And heavy rain! Lovin' it>>>>>>>


We need hail or I'll be applying for a job


----------



## Green Grass

There was some awesome lighting out in Hutch.


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1994879 said:


> We need hail or I'll be applying for a job


Build lawnmower a shed!


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1994879 said:


> We need hail or I'll be applying for a job


Didn't get any out here.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1994868 said:


> Dang it I forgot to put out my rain gauge


Heard a report of over an inch up near lwn area


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1994862 said:


> I think I'm going to get more than 1/10" of rain.


Sounds like 2 inches in Cambridge.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;1994863 said:


> Is that from Rx? Small print billable extras like labor.


I like Rx. They've gotten me $100's of $1000's of work over the years.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1994883 said:


> Build lawnmower a shed!


He keeps putting me off. I find him a truck, I offer to have him build a building, but it's always "I'll give ya a call later".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;1994885 said:


> Heard a report of over an inch up near lwn area


It's been POURING here for just under an hour.

Cambridge had rain that dissipated before it hit us, then reformed and that's what we've gotten.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1994889 said:


> He keeps putting me off. I find him a truck, I offer to have him build a building, but it's always "I'll give ya a call later".


I just talked to you today in the middle of my major crisis:laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1994892 said:


> I just talked to you today in the middle of my major crisis:laughing:


Yeah, it's always about your needs. Ranger this, Ranger that. What about MY needs???


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1994893 said:


> Yeah, it's always about your needs. Ranger this, Ranger that. What about MY needs???


What does this week look like for work schedule. You must have one slow day. I have windows to put in one or two days this week


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I can get away for a bit any day except for tomorrow.

I'm short a driver tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1994886 said:


> Sounds like 2 inches in Cambridge.


I believe it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Tons of standing water now :realmad:


----------



## SnowGuy73

47° breezy few clouds.


----------



## CityGuy

45° clear, slight breeze


----------



## banonea

47 here as well, little damp but sounds like the wings will pick up today. Going to try to knock a few properties out today. ....


----------



## Bill1090

51* and clear.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Standing water in the ditches here.


----------



## Bill1090

We only got .02" here.


----------



## CityGuy

45° clear. Nice morning out.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1994888 said:


> I like Rx. They've gotten me $100's of $1000's of work over the years.


This... not as much, but a decent amount...


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like a decent week with no rain. ATT.


----------



## CityGuy

I see Greens house. East guy in a west shop.


----------



## CityGuy

Wow no posts for an hour.


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;1994916 said:


> Wow no posts for an hour.


Everybody must have got a shot of motivation this morning.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;1994917 said:


> Everybody must have got a shot of motivation this morning.


Must be the shots of green grass everywhere...

3/4" of rain last night... Guess we're doing it by hand today...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Not sure how much rain I got bit everything is soaked. 

FML!


----------



## Doughboy12

.3 in the gauge this morning...


----------



## banonea

out working on clean up today, I've got to admit I really like having employees this year. in years past it's only been me and my brother doing all this and I've got 6 guys out working today while I'm running to the store... Nice to know that work is getting done and I don't have to be the one doing it


----------



## NorthernProServ

Man, it's wet out there


----------



## unit28

That guy driving the nature scapes truck
had a truck load of rock I guess



And didn't wave.......sigh


----------



## unit28

Out in Fridley now
Getting mri after finding anomaly
in new location


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1994929 said:


> Out in Fridley now
> Getting mri after finding anomaly
> in new location


Good luck again unit...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gonna be one of those weeks I wish the phone number wasn't 15' x 4' tall down the side of the trailer.

Anyone that doesn't have their leaves raked is writing down the number.


----------



## CityGuy

52° sunny, light breeze


----------



## CityGuy

Green we stopped at your house and drank all your beer.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1994932 said:


> Gonna be one of those weeks I wish the phone number wasn't 15' x 4' tall down the side of the trailer.
> 
> Anyone that doesn't have their leaves raked is writing down the number.


Hire an answering service. It's one of the best things I've done for myself. I use Answer National and it costs around $30/month ($1 a day to have freedom from my phone!).

Calls are answered by them and then I receive an email with the information. If it's something urgent they'll call me right away instead of emailing.


----------



## Bill1090

Dandelions are out.


----------



## Bill1090

unit28;1994929 said:


> Out in Fridley now
> Getting mri after finding anomaly
> in new location


Good luck to you.


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;1994934 said:


> Green we stopped at your house and drank all your beer.


Well that was mean. You could've shared with the rest of us!


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;1994938 said:


> Well that was mean. You could've shared with the rest of us!


County guys drink a lot.


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;1994936 said:


> Dandelions are out.


Already? Better get my sprayer ready and some more 24d


----------



## albhb3

it was a good day downtown minneap was flooded with fire engines around 2am and around 4 got to see someone get pit maneuvered up in Brooklyn park had to be at least 20 cops there someone was going to jail


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1994932 said:


> Gonna be one of those weeks I wish the phone number wasn't 15' x 4' tall down the side of the trailer.
> 
> Anyone that doesn't have their leaves raked is writing down the number.


Send them my way. Just looked at a new mower not sure I'm gonna do it yet. Mines 9 years old and I have 300 hours on it. That's a lot of hour's right:laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1994935 said:


> Hire an answering service. It's one of the best things I've done for myself. I use Answer National and it costs around $30/month ($1 a day to have freedom from my phone!).
> 
> Calls are answered by them and then I receive an email with the information. If it's something urgent they'll call me right away instead of emailing.


I run my headphones off my phone. Caller ID says the phone number or the name through the headphones. Most of my properties are in the contacts, but sometimes I get calls from cell phones.

If I don't recognize the number, it goes to VM. It's the emails that need to be returned right away. That's how I've gotten all the work from Rx.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1994934 said:


> Green we stopped at your house and drank all your beer.




so I can blame you for this.


----------



## qualitycut

Well got cut backs and what we could done today. Start thatching tomorrow and hopefully be done Wednesday.


----------



## albhb3

Mr. Collins welcome home you will be rooming with big bob we affectionately call him the tickle monster


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1994954 said:


> Well got cut backs and what we could done today. Start thatching tomorrow and hopefully be done Wednesday.


Only two days total? Got 4/5 days left here...with about 4 days already done.

Hoping this wind will dry everything out nicely for the rest of the week.


----------



## qualitycut

Some of these lawns need a cut almost


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1994956 said:


> Only two days total? Got 4/5 days left here...with about 4 days already done.
> 
> Hoping this wind will dry everything out nicely for the rest of the week.


We dont hardly do any lawns anymore


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1994946 said:


> so I can blame you for this.


Nope just the rubber on your road.


----------



## CityGuy

58° mostly sunny, breezy


----------



## CityGuy

My truck is throwing a code.
Po335 cam shaft sensor a,

Any ideas on what that is?
Can I just clear it out And see if it does it again?


----------



## Camden

Are you guys spreading pre-emergent already? I'm not seeing _any_ sign of life yet so I think it might be too early for me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1994966 said:


> Are you guys spreading pre-emergent already? I'm not seeing _any_ sign of life yet so I think it might be too early for me.


Spring Green was in the neighborhood we've been working in today.

My buddy has done 20 properties today. We are looking at next week most likely.

I suppose I should drive to St. Paul tomorrow and pay my fees.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1994956 said:


> Only two days total? Got 4/5 days left here...with about 4 days already done.
> 
> Hoping this wind will dry everything out nicely for the rest of the week.


Same thought on the wind... keep it going... Would like to be done with cleanups next week and then right to cutting on some properties...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1994966 said:


> Are you guys spreading pre-emergent already? I'm not seeing _any_ sign of life yet so I think it might be too early for me.


I haven't checked soil temps since last week... anyone else?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone know where to buy a Kohler ECV940?


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1994972 said:


> I haven't checked soil temps since last week... anyone else?


Nope, but I started spreading today.


----------



## CityGuy

62° partly sunny, very windy


----------



## albhb3

3 in a row blow twins blow:} 110 game losing season


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;1994940 said:


> Already? Better get my sprayer ready and some more 24d


Yup........


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;1994964 said:


> My truck is throwing a code.
> Po335 cam shaft sensor a,
> 
> Any ideas on what that is?
> Can I just clear it out And see if it does it again?


Probably need a new cam sensor. Pretty easy fix.


----------



## Bill1090

Camden;1994966 said:


> Are you guys spreading pre-emergent already? I'm not seeing _any_ sign of life yet so I think it might be too early for me.


Yes. There is 4-5" grass growing in some spots here.


----------



## Greenery

Camden;1994966 said:


> Are you guys spreading pre-emergent already? I'm not seeing _any_ sign of life yet so I think it might be too early for me.


Ahh no. I time mine differently from most.

Other than near some windows that reflect heat or bare dirt areas I never see crabgrass actually growing until mid June or so. Sooo why put something down in April that looses it's effectiveness over time?

Unless it's a split app I don't put any down until the second round mid to late May.

People are so brainwashed into thinking they need this "pre-emergent" by sales guys and the news (questions about pre-emergent are always a topic brought up from prospective clients).

In my experience most of the lawns I treat don't really need any at all. I think people need to be more responsible with their chemicals rather than just blanketing everything with chemicals that are completely unnecessary.

I'm starting to sound like a tree hugger but I can assure you I'm am not.

The same goes for grub worm treatments, I've had ONE lawn in my 15 year career as a lawn jockey that actually would benefit from a treatment, that's right ONE. But look at how many put that crap down on a yearly basis.

Let's hear some other feedback on the subject.........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

FWIW, Red Technology is over rated.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1994982 said:


> FWIW, Red Technology is over rated.


In fact, one might say it's garbage.


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;1994979 said:


> Probably need a new cam sensor. Pretty easy fix.


Plug and play I would assume?


----------



## CityGuy

63° sunny, breezy


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;1994985 said:


> Plug and play I would assume?


Basically.


----------



## Camden

CityGuy;1994985 said:


> Plug and play I would assume?


It can be hard to reach but yeah, remove a bolt or two and it pops out. Unplug it and put in your new one.


----------



## Doughboy12

Greenery;1994981 said:


> Ahh no. I time mine differently from most.
> 
> Other than near some windows that reflect heat or bare dirt areas I never see crabgrass actually growing until mid June or so. Sooo why put something down in April that looses it's effectiveness over time?
> 
> Unless it's a split app I don't put any down until the second round mid to late May.
> 
> People are so brainwashed into thinking they need this "pre-emergent" by sales guys and the news (questions about pre-emergent are always a topic brought up from prospective clients).
> 
> In my experience most of the lawns I treat don't really need any at all. I think people need to be more responsible with their chemicals rather than just blanketing everything with chemicals that are completely unnecessary.
> 
> I'm starting to sound like a tree hugger but I can assure you I'm am not.
> 
> The same goes for grub worm treatments, I've had ONE lawn in my 15 year career as a lawn jockey that actually would benefit from a treatment, that's right ONE. But look at how many put that crap down on a yearly basis.
> 
> Let's hear some other feedback on the subject.........


I think you nailed it...said the home owner. :waving:

I had one of your favorite green chemical companies that did my lawn for two years while I tried to get it back in shape try to sell me on a bug killer treatment. Funny thing was it was two weeks after there guy was out and those teeny tiny red bugs started to show up on the side of the shed.

Then they show up selling more crap. Dropped them soon after and the bugs never showed up again. Now I'm not saying they had anything to do with it but it was a bit of a coincidence. 
Now I spray it myself.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1994984 said:


> In fact, one might say it's garbage.


So not worth $1,500 is what your saying.

I thought about it, just went with the 29 instead.

Edit: just for the record I believe in pre emergent and do split dimension apps.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;1994991 said:


> So not worth $1,500 is what your saying.
> 
> I thought about it, just went with the 29 instead.
> 
> Edit: just for the record I believe in pre emergent and do split dimension apps.


salesman really push it


----------



## SnowGuy73

Done for the day.....

Café this!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1994994 said:


> Done for the day.....
> 
> Café this!


I did that an hour and half ago.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1994982 said:


> FWIW, Red Technology is over rated.


What mode do you run it at? Max?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1994999 said:


> What mode do you run it at? Max?


When it runs, yes. Maybe I just need better dealer support??

Gonna be trying a new dealer tomorrow. Headed back to Pine City. Dodge dealer up there is good, hopefully Exmark dealer will be too.

I always love starter fluid on tires with broken beads. Nice adrenalin rush.


----------



## unit28

TKLAWN;1994991 said:


> So not worth $1,500 is what your saying.
> 
> I thought about it, just went with the 29 instead.
> 
> Edit: just for the record I believe in pre emergent and do split dimension apps.


plus pre minus the fert is perfect for the Temps we've had

Def time to get with seasonal changes.

just like automatic irritation controllers. .....yes I did

being an irrigation auditor since the 1900's....(please look me up) 
Licensed BPAT, irrigation design, LI installer, MN pest and ornamental, TNLA , plus another couple tags

Anyway 
if it works for you in an ethical manner, then by all means
do it accordingly

Heck for crab and poa , applying pre, ....it should'a could'a
been applied last fall


----------



## Green Grass

unit28;1995002 said:


> plus pre minus the fert is perfect for the Temps we've had
> 
> Def time to get with seasonal changes.
> 
> just like automatic irritation controllers. .....yes I did
> 
> being an irrigation auditor since the 1900's....(please look me up)
> Licensed BPAT, irrigation design, LI installer, MN pest and ornamental, TNLA , plus another couple tags
> 
> Anyway
> if it works for you in an ethical manner, then by all means
> do it accordingly
> 
> Heck for crab and poa , applying pre, ....it should'a could'a
> been applied last fall


I started my irrigation today


----------



## SnowGuy73

Just under an inch of rain here last night.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1994994 said:


> Done for the day.....
> 
> Café this!


Maybe you want to be a blacktopper.


----------



## Greenery

unit28;1995002 said:


> plus pre minus the fert is perfect for the Temps we've had
> 
> Def time to get with seasonal changes.
> 
> just like automatic irritation controllers. .....yes I did
> 
> being an irrigation auditor since the 1900's....(please look me up)
> Licensed BPAT, irrigation design, LI installer, MN pest and ornamental, TNLA , plus another couple tags
> 
> Anyway
> if it works for you in an ethical manner, then by all means
> do it accordingly
> 
> Heck for crab and poa , applying pre, ....it should'a could'a
> been applied last fall


Wait what?

While I'm sure you've learned more along the way I know for a fact what you learned at GTC was extremely limited regarding proper lawncare (I'm almost positive I trained you).

Where did you work and learn after that?

And for the record I am also for pre-emergent, just not the blatant misuse.
Lots of yellow granules all over the streets today actually.

good luck with your fall applications of pre for CG. We ain't in Texas no more


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;1994981 said:


> Ahh no. I time mine differently from most.
> 
> Other than near some windows that reflect heat or bare dirt areas I never see crabgrass actually growing until mid June or so. Sooo why put something down in April that looses it's effectiveness over time?
> 
> Unless it's a split app I don't put any down until the second round mid to late May.
> 
> People are so brainwashed into thinking they need this "pre-emergent" by sales guys and the news (questions about pre-emergent are always a topic brought up from prospective clients).
> 
> In my experience most of the lawns I treat don't really need any at all. I think people need to be more responsible with their chemicals rather than just blanketing everything with chemicals that are completely unnecessary.
> 
> I'm starting to sound like a tree hugger but I can assure you I'm am not.
> 
> The same goes for grub worm treatments, I've had ONE lawn in my 15 year career as a lawn jockey that actually would benefit from a treatment, that's right ONE. But look at how many put that crap down on a yearly basis.
> 
> Let's hear some other feedback on the subject.........


Sounds like you could teach the class SnowGuy and I went to last week...


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1995001 said:


> When it runs, yes. Maybe I just need better dealer support??
> 
> Gonna be trying a new dealer tomorrow. Headed back to Pine City. Dodge dealer up there is good, hopefully Exmark dealer will be too.
> 
> I always love starter fluid on tires with broken beads. Nice adrenalin rush.


So are the other two settings basically useless?


----------



## Greenery

cbservicesllc;1995008 said:


> Sounds like you could teach the class SnowGuy and I went to last week...


Lol hardly. Just my opinion nothing more.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1994984 said:


> In fact, one might say it's garbage.


So... what's your take?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1995001 said:


> When it runs, yes. Maybe I just need better dealer support??
> 
> Gonna be trying a new dealer tomorrow. Headed back to Pine City. Dodge dealer up there is good, hopefully Exmark dealer will be too.
> 
> I always love starter fluid on tires with broken beads. Nice adrenalin rush.


We usually run in "efficient"... machine takes it to "max" with the bagger by itself anyway... what's up?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;1995010 said:


> Lol hardly. Just my opinion nothing more.


It just sounded a lot like the material from class... haha... MPCA is the sponsor of the license so there was a lot of "useless" treatment talk...


----------



## unit28

Greenery;1995007 said:


> Wait what?
> 
> While I'm sure you've learned more along the way I know for a fact what you learned at GTC was extremely limited regarding proper lawncare (I'm almost positive I trained you).
> 
> Where did you work and learn after that?
> 
> And for the record I am also for pre-emergent, just not the blatant misuse.
> Lots of yellow granules all over the streets today actually.
> 
> good luck with your fall applications of pre for CG. We ain't in Texas no more


your being silly
Since 1987 with lesco. tnla. Texas a&m and many ceu's:bluebounc
I'm sure I have forgot more than you could teach anyone in a lifetime.

Never been a part-time

if you would like to look up TX license requirements
be my guest


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1995015 said:


> your being silly
> Since 1987 with lesco. tnla. Texas a&m and many ceu's:bluebounc
> I'm sure I have forgot more than you could teach anyone in a lifetime.
> 
> Never been a part-time
> 
> if you would like to look up TX license requirements
> be my guest


Have you worked for any companies up here; or were you lucky enough to jump ship from this industry? Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1995012 said:


> We usually run in "efficient"... machine takes it to "max" with the bagger by itself anyway... what's up?


I've had nagging issues with mine for the life of the mower (2013 with 900 hours).

I blame most on rolling the dice with a small dealer that was based on small engine repair.

Right now the mower doesn't fire. Wants to. But doesn't.


----------



## Greenery

unit28;1995015 said:


> your being silly
> Since 1987 with lesco. tnla. Texas a&m and many ceu's:bluebounc
> I'm sure I have forgot more than you could teach anyone in a lifetime.
> 
> Never been a part-time
> 
> if you would like to look up TX license requirements
> be my guest


Just briefly looking, requirements for applying pesticides and fert look very similar to here, minimal.

As for irrigation who knows, that is your claim to fame I remember. I myself know very little about it.

what did you do for Lesco?

Part time?
☺


----------



## Camden

Greenery;1994981 said:


> Ahh no. I time mine differently from most.
> 
> Other than near some windows that reflect heat or bare dirt areas I never see crabgrass actually growing until mid June or so. Sooo why put something down in April that looses it's effectiveness over time?
> 
> Unless it's a split app I don't put any down until the second round mid to late May.
> 
> People are so brainwashed into thinking they need this "pre-emergent" by sales guys and the news (questions about pre-emergent are always a topic brought up from prospective clients).
> 
> In my experience most of the lawns I treat don't really need any at all. I think people need to be more responsible with their chemicals rather than just blanketing everything with chemicals that are completely unnecessary.
> 
> I'm starting to sound like a tree hugger but I can assure you I'm am not.
> 
> The same goes for grub worm treatments, I've had ONE lawn in my 15 year career as a lawn jockey that actually would benefit from a treatment, that's right ONE. But look at how many put that crap down on a yearly basis.
> 
> Let's hear some other feedback on the subject.........


This makes sense. I was taught to believe that pre-emergent prevents the germination of crab seeds so that's why I apply it (call it blind faith). Often times I do feel it's been ineffective but then I reason that it would probably way worse if I didn't put anything down.

I'm a fan of granular product in the spring and then liquid once crab appears. Specifically I've had great success with Trimec.


----------



## Doughboy12

Am I missing a good fight here because I have no idea what you two are talking about?


----------



## unit28

Greenery;1995018 said:


> Just briefly looking, requirements for applying pesticides and fert look very similar to here, minimal.
> 
> As for irrigation who knows, that is your claim to fame I remember. I myself know very little about it.
> 
> what did you do for Lesco?
> 
> Part time?
> ☺


always part time

Texas dept ag structural license requirements

http://schoolipm.tamu.edu/pesticide-applicator-information/how-to-obtain-a-license/


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;1995020 said:


> Am I missing a good fight here because I have no idea what you two are talking about?


I don't think anyone's arguing. Ever since Jim found his soft side this thread has been a happy place again.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1995022 said:


> I don't think anyone's arguing. Ever since Jim found his soft side this thread has been a happy place again.


Must be because the wife is letting him spend money.


----------



## TKLAWN

Just for the record, I know nothing.

But, I know I don't have crab grass.


----------



## Greenery

unit28;1995021 said:


> always part time
> 
> Texas dept ag structural license requirements
> 
> http://schoolipm.tamu.edu/pesticide-applicator-information/how-to-obtain-a-license/


Looks like pretty similar requirements for a structural pest control license as here. But yes I do see they group "weed control" into the same license.

I stand corrected, you had to learn structural pest control in order to perform lawn care services.


----------



## unit28

@camden

Like I said in above post
This past season into winter
The Temps are key 

seasonal changes were off by 3 months 
as noted by MN ag this year


But wait for monday......again


----------



## Camden

unit28;1995026 said:


> @camden
> 
> Like I said in above post
> This past season into winter
> The Temps are key
> 
> seasonal changes were off by 3 months
> as noted by MN ag this year
> 
> But wait for monday......again


Roger that!


----------



## unit28

Greenery;1995025 said:


> Looks like pretty similar requirements for a structural pest control license as here. But yes I do see they group "weed control" into the same license.
> 
> I stand corrected, you had to learn structural pest control in order to perform lawn care services.


This reminds me of the stuff I forgot. ...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1995017 said:


> I've had nagging issues with mine for the life of the mower (2013 with 900 hours).
> 
> I blame most on rolling the dice with a small dealer that was based on small engine repair.
> 
> Right now the mower doesn't fire. Wants to. But doesn't.


Makes sense... I honestly think dealer support is probably top 1 or 2 priorities on buying a machine...


----------



## SnowGuy73

39° calm clear.


----------



## CityGuy

32° clear, slight breeze


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1995030 said:


> Makes sense... I honestly think dealer support is probably top 1 or 2 priorities on buying a machine...


It's the biggest reason I ran so much Kubota stuff for so long.

Then we started dropping deck gear boxes for no apparent reason, to the tune of a little more than 1 / year at $1100 each. No warranty, said operator error. Each time we dropped one, we would do whatever they said to try with the next one, and at about 400-500 hours, we would drop it. Each time we got a new one, they were differently designed, so obviously there were changes being made on them.

Then we dropped an engine at 300 hours, again, said operator error. $4500 and no support from the dealer. Got to the point where I couldn't afford to pay $14,000+ for a mower, plus add in all these extra charges.

I had already bought an Exmark the previous year, and when the Kubota blew the engine, decided to pull the trigger on a Red. I was rolling the dice with a local guy that was starting up, thinking if there weren't many LCO's operating out of his shop, I would get in and out. It's true, I get in and out, but he rarely has parts (even down to blades). The parking brake has never worked on the machine, the wiring harness is bad to the point there are times you need to unplug it and plug it back in (he's never been able to get a new harness), plus other things.

You know a machine is cursed when within the first 10 hours of owning a machine, guys tear the seat.

Anyways, yes, dealer support is absolutely key. Maybe I should go down and look at some more Ferris at LTG.


----------



## CityGuy

So start truck today and no cam shaft code. All clear according to my scanner. 

Hmmm 1 time fluke?


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1995039 said:


> So start truck today and no cam shaft code. All clear according to my scanner.
> 
> Hmmm 1 time fluke?


Happened on a truck of ours... I would worry too much unless it pops back up


----------



## Bill1090

39* and clear.


----------



## CityGuy

New Mack truck appeared ast night. Hmm I was told we won't be buying Mack due to number of holes needed to be drilled in the frame for iron.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1995040 said:


> Happened on a truck of ours... I would worry too much unless it pops back up


That's what I'm thinking. Now just need to get transmission flashed for occasional slip 2 to 3 gear.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1995038 said:


> It's the biggest reason I ran so much Kubota stuff for so long.
> 
> Then we started dropping deck gear boxes for no apparent reason, to the tune of a little more than 1 / year at $1100 each. No warranty, said operator error. Each time we dropped one, we would do whatever they said to try with the next one, and at about 400-500 hours, we would drop it. Each time we got a new one, they were differently designed, so obviously there were changes being made on them.
> 
> Then we dropped an engine at 300 hours, again, said operator error. $4500 and no support from the dealer. Got to the point where I couldn't afford to pay $14,000+ for a mower, plus add in all these extra charges.
> 
> I had already bought an Exmark the previous year, and when the Kubota blew the engine, decided to pull the trigger on a Red. I was rolling the dice with a local guy that was starting up, thinking if there weren't many LCO's operating out of his shop, I would get in and out. It's true, I get in and out, but he rarely has parts (even down to blades). The parking brake has never worked on the machine, the wiring harness is bad to the point there are times you need to unplug it and plug it back in (he's never been able to get a new harness), plus other things.
> 
> You know a machine is cursed when within the first 10 hours of owning a machine, guys tear the seat.
> 
> Anyways, yes, dealer support is absolutely key. Maybe I should go down and look at some more Ferris at LTG.


Yeah those guys at LTG are great. I bought a couple Toros from them in the past. Just a little too far from me unfortunately.

A-1 here has been great for Exmark - 10 minutes away from the shop. We have had a couple issues under warranty and a couple times we've given them zero warning, we drop the machine, and they put a Lazer right back on our trailer until it's done. That has been huge for me.


----------



## banonea

I can tell its been 6 months since I did anything physical, body is talking back this morning. We got all but 3 location done. In hindsight, its a good thing. 2 of my guys called in this morning. 1 has a flooded house,sent me is photos. And the other had stitches in his head......not what i wanted to wake up to.


----------



## banonea

Wind was not helping with leaves yesterday. .........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1995045 said:


> I can tell its been 6 months since I did anything physical, body is talking back this morning. We got all but 3 location done. In hindsight, its a good thing. 2 of my guys called in this morning. 1 has a flooded house,sent me is photos. And the other had stitches in his head......not what i wanted to wake up to.


Welcome to running guys. It'll consistently be your biggest inconsistency.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1995047 said:


> Welcome to running guys. It'll consistently be your biggest inconsistency.


We had a hour long meeting before the start of the day yesterday and I am fairly sure my point got across. The one with stitches has a doctor note and the other sent me photos of the basement to show me. Both worked great and we got more done than I thought we would so hopefully it was just bad timing or they will be replaced. Everybody gets 1, spiderman says so.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Gonna be sore tonight after my first day back at summer work.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1995048 said:


> We had a hour long meeting before the start of the day yesterday and I am fairly sure my point got across. The one with stitches has a doctor note and the other sent me photos of the basement to show me. Both worked great and we got more done than I thought we would so hopefully it was just bad timing or they will be replaced. Everybody gets 1, spiderman says so.


That is what I was getting though. There will at least a day or two / week where someone will need at least a part of a day off.

It's just something you'll have to get used to scheduling.


----------



## unit28

Hr 192......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1995054 said:


> Hr 192......


More snow, eh???


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1995053 said:


> That is what I was getting though. There will at least a day or two / week where someone will need at least a part of a day off.
> 
> It's just something you'll have to get used to scheduling.


I dont mind if someone needs a day off, things come up that you got to take care of, but, most of the time you know this stuff at least 2-3 days in advance. that's all I'm asking people to do is let me know ahead of time so that I can schedule accordingly


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

No compression, either cylinder. Sounds like a new 29 HP EFI is in order.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1995063 said:


> No compression, either cylinder. Sounds like a new 29 HP EFI is in order.


Didn't it try to fire?


----------



## Bill1090

A bit dead in here today.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;1995071 said:


> A bit dead in here today.


Well if im working then everyone is.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1995072 said:


> Well if im working then everyone is.


This....lol....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1995064 said:


> Didn't it try to fire?


Backfired....kinda


----------



## banonea

All clean ups are done. Finished 2 days ahead of schedule. ......got to admit, like having minions.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Lost the Dodge and Chevy dealer in Forest Lake.

The old Ford dealer was in on the package. $9,000 for the year to mow, trim, fertilize, spray, mow outside the fence along the freeway, and trim both sides of 1/4 mile of chain link fencing. 

Work around them moving cars off the grass (only 1 lot guy) and cleaning up all the chunks of sod and blacktop they push on the grass from plowing it themselves.

They asked if I could match $4800 for the year.

They are about 20 man hours per month, not including mowing outside the fence or trimming by the freeway. They are working for $40 per hour, and fertilizing and spraying for free.


----------



## qualitycut

Only one in subway and the only person thats walks in has to sit right next to me talking Somalia on his phone


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1995077 said:


> Only one in subway and the only person thats walks in has to sit right next to me talking Somalia on his phone


Eeseent AmereeecA geeraate!?!?!


----------



## qualitycut

Used my buddies zero turn. Way quicker, only the 1 left tomorrow. Even did 2 neighbors that waved me down. Now bobcat woek rest of the day


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1995076 said:


> Lost the Dodge and Chevy dealer in Forest Lake.
> 
> The old Ford dealer was in on the package. $9,000 for the year to mow, trim, fertilize, spray, mow outside the fence along the freeway, and trim both sides of 1/4 mile of chain link fencing.
> 
> Work around them moving cars off the grass (only 1 lot guy) and cleaning up all the chunks of sod and blacktop they push on the grass from plowing it themselves.
> 
> They asked if I could match $4800 for the year.
> 
> They are about 20 man hours per month, not including mowing outside the fence or trimming by the freeway. They are working for $40 per hour, and fertilizing and spraying for free.


Damm.......


----------



## SSS Inc.

Village green tandem forgot to put the ramps up on his big trailer cruising down 35w. That was a lot of sparks.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1995076 said:


> Lost the Dodge and Chevy dealer in Forest Lake.
> 
> The old Ford dealer was in on the package. $9,000 for the year to mow, trim, fertilize, spray, mow outside the fence along the freeway, and trim both sides of 1/4 mile of chain link fencing.
> 
> Work around them moving cars off the grass (only 1 lot guy) and cleaning up all the chunks of sod and blacktop they push on the grass from plowing it themselves.
> 
> They asked if I could match $4800 for the year.
> 
> They are about 20 man hours per month, not including mowing outside the fence or trimming by the freeway. They are working for $40 per hour, and fertilizing and spraying for free.


The other guy probably has no idea about the extra areas. I would have a long talk with them.. one way or another I bet you get it back.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1995082 said:


> The other guy probably has no idea about the extra areas. I would have a long talk with them.. one way or another I bet you get it back.


I called back and talked to my contact 3 times, "are you SURE this includes everything".

I get accused quite a bit around here of being cheap. If someone is 1/2 my rate, something is wrong.

The area along 35, by the Chevy and Dodge dealers in Forest Lake, there are areas where zero turns will slide sideways because of the slope.

The ONLY other option I can think of, is there IS no other contractor, and they think they can do it in-house with lot guys when there's no cars being sold, and they THINK they can do it for $4800 for the year.


----------



## CityGuy

66° sunny, Slight breeze


----------



## Bill1090

66* and sunny. Great day for sightseeing.


----------



## albhb3

suns out guns out post hole digger couldn't handle this manliness


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;1995071 said:


> A bit dead in here today.


Busy day at work. Had to repair concrete culvert end.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1995047 said:


> Welcome to running guys. It'll consistently be your biggest inconsistency.


Ha! No Doubt! Thumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

DNR won't activate a burn permit?

Hmm I wonder why. Might be the 20 mph winds.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1995076 said:


> Lost the Dodge and Chevy dealer in Forest Lake.
> 
> The old Ford dealer was in on the package. $9,000 for the year to mow, trim, fertilize, spray, mow outside the fence along the freeway, and trim both sides of 1/4 mile of chain link fencing.
> 
> Work around them moving cars off the grass (only 1 lot guy) and cleaning up all the chunks of sod and blacktop they push on the grass from plowing it themselves.
> 
> They asked if I could match $4800 for the year.
> 
> They are about 20 man hours per month, not including mowing outside the fence or trimming by the freeway. They are working for $40 per hour, and fertilizing and spraying for free.


Pffff... what a crock... If I could punch under cutters right in the throat I would...


----------



## snowman55

Pfftt happens all the time. If I lost all the accounts I was under bid on I would have no work. Remember that when you get the work. If you were low guy then. You can bet some will come along lower.never the less it sucks to lose accounts this time if year.


----------



## ryde307

I was just in SSS's hood. Then drove by Lake Harriet and Calhoun. Almost hit a few cars while looking at yoga pants.
And I know the rules and I have no pictures.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1995094 said:


> Pffff... what a crock... If I could punch under cutters right in the throat I would...


There's a difference between undercutters and someone that just flat out doesn't know numbers.

Forest Lake city mowing went up for bid for the first time this year.

I didn't bid it, nor did a couple of other guys I know.

I know a couple of other guys that bid it, and know the results.

Low was just under $1800 per cut.

Average was right about $2300 per cut.

High was $3300 per cut.

There were 3 companies right at $2300. Soooo...most likely that's the number the account should be going for.

I wouldn't be surprised if the $1800 per cut guy is the guy that's going to do some car dealerships too.

We get landscapers around here that bid mowing cheap so they can have consistent work for their guys when they aren't doing installs. They forget though that grass pretty much has to be cut every week.


----------



## albhb3

cbservicesllc;1995094 said:


> Pffff... what a crock... If I could punch under cutters right in the throat I would...


hey now Im only gonna do a half arse job on it

got all but 3 holes dug for fence posts still waiting on rosemount permits but hey a guy can cheat a little... easy digging with all black dirt to 24 inches


----------



## Camden

You guys want to talk about low bids. Check out the results of some State work I bid on. The job was the disk, roll and seed 145 acres. The winning bid was $20/acre. That's not a typo, $20 an acre. Here are the results (I'm Major League Lawn).


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;1995093 said:


> DNR won't activate a burn permit?
> 
> Hmm I wonder why. Might be the 20 mph winds.


little gas match I don't know what happened


----------



## albhb3

Camden;1995101 said:


> You guys want to talk about low bids. Check out the results of some State work I bid on. The job was the disk, roll and seed 145 acres. The winning bid was $20/acre. That's not a typo, $20 an acre. Here are the results (I'm Major League Lawn).


some one is gonna loose there arse and you can sit back and laugh but 20 bucks an acre holy crap


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;1995102 said:


> little gas match I don't know what happened


I don't either. I have no responsibility


----------



## Doughboy12

albhb3;1995100 said:


> hey now Im only gonna do a half arse job on it
> 
> got all but 3 holes dug for fence posts still waiting on rosemount permits but hey a guy can cheat a little... easy digging with all black dirt to 24 inches


Did you go get a new digger? I think I have 2 still...if so you can have my older one. I will check if you want.


----------



## albhb3

Doughboy12;1995106 said:


> Did you go get a new digger? I think I have 2 still...if so you can have my older one. I will check if you want.


yea I did, thanks :salute: gotta wait to rip out the chain link on our side of the house till we can build so I can dig them anyways


----------



## Greenery

I like residential, I can lose a dozen of them and it's not going to hurt. No one Resi account will ever make it or break it.

If they want to go to the low bidder, cya.

High dollar commercial, lose that account that you just bought equipment for, ouch!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Losing the Dodge dealer will probably save me money in the long run. I won't be looking at new trucks every week.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1995110 said:


> Losing the Dodge dealer will probably save me money in the long run. I won't be looking at new trucks every week.


Liar.....you still will. You just have to make an extra stop now...:laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1995114 said:


> Liar.....you still will. You just have to make an extra stop now...:laughing:


Nah. At this point, I'm now down about $6,000 / month in maintenance work from last summer.


----------



## CityGuy

Well doctor says any day now. Ready and not ready at the same time.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;1995117 said:


> Well doctor says any day now. Ready and not ready at the same time.


Have a go bag ready......


----------



## Bill1090

http://www.weau.com/home/headlines/299753141.html?device=phone&c=y

Whoops!!!!


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;1995117 said:


> Well doctor says any day now. Ready and not ready at the same time.


my advice....poke the bear one more time


----------



## Bill1090

albhb3;1995120 said:


> my advice....poke the bear one more time


Seems like solid advice.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;1995108 said:


> I like residential, I can lose a dozen of them and it's not going to hurt. No one Resi account will ever make it or break it.
> 
> If they want to go to the low bidder, cya.
> 
> High dollar commercial, lose that account that you just bought equipment for, ouch!


No doubt......


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1995110 said:


> Losing the Dodge dealer will probably save me money in the long run. I won't be looking at new trucks every week.


:laughing:


----------



## cbservicesllc

albhb3;1995120 said:


> my advice....poke the bear one more time


Yep... gonna be about 3 months otherwise...


----------



## Greenery

CityGuy;1995117 said:


> Well doctor says any day now. Ready and not ready at the same time.


So your baby class you talked about going to.... Was it a entire weekend deal? 16 Flippin hours?

Apparently that's what I get to look forward to this weekend.


----------



## Greenery

cbservicesllc;1995124 said:


> Yep... gonna be about 3 months otherwise...


Good thing they come equipped with mouths also.

Err wait who am I fooling......


----------



## qualitycut

Goong to be a long summer. Customers already being idiots


----------



## TKLAWN

Yuhaus forgot got to tell me to pack my sunscreen today.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1995128 said:


> Yuhaus forgot got to tell me to pack my sunscreen today.


Yea i think i had enough dust covering me i was good today.


----------



## plowboy87

CityGuy;1995117 said:


> Well doctor says any day now. Ready and not ready at the same time.


We'll be ready for sleepless nights. My week old girl has her days and nights messed up. So sleep all day, party all night.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1995118 said:


> Have a go bag ready......


It's as ready as it can be. Just last minute items of clothes to go in.


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;1995120 said:


> my advice....poke the bear one more time


Dr. Told us to try that.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1995124 said:


> Yep... gonna be about 3 months otherwise...


6 week minimum


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;1995139 said:


> 6 week minimum


trust me it will be longer than that:crying:


----------



## albhb3

Greenery;1995125 said:


> So your baby class you talked about going to.... Was it a entire weekend deal? 16 Flippin hours?
> 
> Apparently that's what I get to look forward to this weekend.


what the heck ohh hell no:laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1995125 said:


> So your baby class you talked about going to.... Was it a entire weekend deal? 16 Flippin hours?
> 
> Apparently that's what I get to look forward to this weekend.


Is it a swingers retreat? Geez


----------



## albhb3

ohh and as always its gonna rain on my bday sunday. I can always count on that


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;1995138 said:


> Dr. Told us to try that.


Let me know, 1 ride on the back of my bike and you will be a daddy in less than 6 hours.... I am 2 for 2 with friends i have done it for.


----------



## albhb3

banonea;1995147 said:


> Let me know, 1 ride on the back of my bike and you will be a daddy in less than 6 hours.... I am 2 for 2 with friends i have done it for.


ummm that's way to much info...does your wife know


----------



## skorum03

plowboy87;1995134 said:


> We'll be ready for sleepless nights. My week old girl has her days and nights messed up. So sleep all day, party all night.


Wow a Missouri guy on the thread and winter is over

Wonder how many out of staters watch the thread regularly


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;1995141 said:


> trust me it will be longer than that:crying:


I'm sure of that. Between 6 weeks and no sleep, I figure christmas if I am lucky. :crying:


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;1995150 said:


> I'm sure of that. Between 6 weeks and no sleep, I figure christmas if I am lucky. :crying:


get through the 6 weeks and it gets better ours sleeps from 8:30pm-6am ish.st turned 3 months but started that routine about 8 weeks in Then again the wifes home with him so I always got my sleep, someones got to work around here. At least she starts her new job mondaypayup


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1995147 said:


> Let me know, 1 ride on the back of my bike and you will be a daddy in less than 6 hours.... I am 2 for 2 with friends i have done it for.


Will do.

Oh and the black streak out of town will be mom speeding to the cities.


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;1995151 said:


> get through the 6 weeks and it gets better ours sleeps from 8:30pm-6am ish.st turned 3 months but started that routine about 8 weeks in Then again the wifes home with him so I always got my sleep, someones got to work around here. At least she starts her new job mondaypayup


Mine will be off until 3rd week of August. Told her 3 days is all I can take. It helps we go to 10's next week. I can take thursday, friday and saturday nights.


----------



## CityGuy

Time for a new season of Deadliest Catch.


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;1995153 said:


> Mine will be off until 3rd week of August. Told her 3 days is all I can take. It helps we go to 10's next week. I can take thursday, friday and saturday nights.


good times my wifes mom stops by dang near every day to give a break. at least daycare is gonna be cheap only got to pay 130week through the daycare her sister works at


----------



## unit28

Hang in there citycounty guy

Even when they're 26. ....it's hard for them to leave their house
that they grew up in


----------



## unit28

albhb3;1995146 said:


> ohh and as always its gonna rain on my bday sunday. I can always count on that


Mine was last Sunday. Had a 102 temp 
It sucked


----------



## Camden

CityGuy;1995155 said:


> Time for a new season of Deadliest Catch.


Why does Mike Rowe constantly say the length of each boat? "On the 120' Northwestern..."


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1995160 said:


> Why does Mike Rowe constantly say the length of each boat? "On the 120' Northwestern..."


Size matters!


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;1995162 said:


> Size matters!


This!!.....


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;1995152 said:


> Will do.
> 
> Oh and the black streak out of town will be mom speeding to the cities.


Btw, haven't had a chance to talk to hwr, she has a BAD gophers problem in the back yard.......


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;1995164 said:


> Btw, haven't had a chance to talk to hwr, she has a BAD gophers problem in the back yard.......


Choot em!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;1995126 said:


> Good thing they come equipped with mouths also.
> 
> Err wait who am I fooling......


Alllllways....


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1995127 said:


> Goong to be a long summer. Customers already being idiots


You too huh?


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1995139 said:


> 6 week minimum


Like I said... 3 months... Been down this road twice...


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1995160 said:


> Why does Mike Rowe constantly say the length of each boat? "On the 120' Northwestern..."


I have no idea. Maybe for new viewers.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1995164 said:


> Btw, haven't had a chance to talk to hwr, she has a BAD gophers problem in the back yard.......


I will mention it to her tommorrow when I talk to her to contact you about it.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1995168 said:


> You too huh?


Wanted a price for dethatching, said ok did it then get a call *****ing that we didnt blow out the leaves and pine needles on the rocks out back.


----------



## qualitycut

Hopefully strike it rich in vegas and can take the summer off. 












Or need to work twice as much to make it all back


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1995127 said:


> Goong to be a long summer. Customers already being idiots


4 days ago I had a home owner call cause her window was broke. Went out to look measure and tell her It takes 7-10 days to get the window in (I was very clear). First e-mail I read when I get home. Wheres my window I'm getting impatient


----------



## qualitycut

So ive been getting asked to update to lolipop on my phone, wasnt it bad? I usually just always update but remember reading that on here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Lollipop isn't bad. They have the kinks worked out.

I'm hoping to get this landscape work now. Being down almost $7,000 / month from maintenance that didn't renew from last fall through today, if I got the large landscape job, and a couple of other smaller gigs to do before June, I could have all that money made in the next 6 weeks, then just cut grass all summer.

Really cut the labor and fuel bill down, and profits go up, correct?


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1995180 said:


> Lollipop isn't bad. They have the kinks worked out.
> 
> I'm hoping to get this landscape work now. Being down almost $7,000 / month from maintenance that didn't renew from last fall through today, if I got the large landscape job, and a couple of other smaller gigs to do before June, I could have all that money made in the next 6 weeks, then just cut grass all summer.
> 
> Really cut the labor and fuel bill down, and profits go up, correct?


Sounds like a plan to me. I got a $25,000.00 bid out now i hope to get, but found out after i went thru the work to do it that the company's major project budget is $2,000,000.00 over.......dont think it will happen.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1995179 said:


> So ive been getting asked to update to lolipop on my phone, wasnt it bad? I usually just always update but remember reading that on here.


I regret updating. My Square reader still can't read cards even though I uninstalled and reinstalled like Lawnmowerdude suggested. It's my #1 way of getting paid when I'm out sweeping so it's a big deal. People seem skeptical when I manually enter the # and then ask them for their zip code. I hate it.

Also, the volume of my alerts is significantly quieter than it was before. I have it on full volume and it's still barely audible. And not only that but it doesn't vibrate either. I hate it.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1995153 said:


> Mine will be off until 3rd week of August. Told her 3 days is all I can take. It helps we go to 10's next week. I can take thursday, friday and saturday nights.


Your nipples are going to be sore. :laughing:


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1995076 said:


> Lost the Dodge and Chevy dealer in Forest Lake.
> 
> The old Ford dealer was in on the package. $9,000 for the year to mow, trim, fertilize, spray, mow outside the fence along the freeway, and trim both sides of 1/4 mile of chain link fencing.
> 
> Work around them moving cars off the grass (only 1 lot guy) and cleaning up all the chunks of sod and blacktop they push on the grass from plowing it themselves.
> 
> They asked if I could match $4800 for the year.
> 
> They are about 20 man hours per month, not including mowing outside the fence or trimming by the freeway. They are working for $40 per hour, and fertilizing and spraying for free.


Same thing happened to me on a commercial property this year, undercut by 50%. Can't wait to see the clowns doing it. CB knows which one I'm talking about.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1995179 said:


> So ive been getting asked to update to lolipop on my phone, wasnt it bad? I usually just always update but remember reading that on here.


No problem here, I like it.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Camden;1995185 said:


> I regret updating. My Square reader still can't read cards even though I uninstalled and reinstalled like Lawnmowerdude suggested. It's my #1 way of getting paid when I'm out sweeping so it's a big deal. People seem skeptical when I manually enter the # and then ask them for their zip code. I hate it.
> 
> Also, the volume of my alerts is significantly quieter than it was before. I have it on full volume and it's still barely audible. And not only that but it doesn't vibrate either. I hate it.


What phone do you have ?


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1995187 said:


> Same thing happened to me on a commercial property this year, undercut by 50%. Can't wait to see the clowns doing it. CB knows which one I'm talking about.


Yea hes probably the one.


----------



## TKLAWN

NorthernProServ;1995187 said:


> Same thing happened to me on a commercial property this year, undercut by 50%. Can't wait to see the clowns doing it. CB knows which one I'm talking about.


X3 here

I said it before, it's easy to be half price when you only do half the work.

Hacks!

Edit: pretty sure I saw MNPLOW in Minnetonka this morning, not many mowing guys have brand new Denalis


----------



## Camden

NorthernProServ;1995189 said:


> What phone do you have ?


HTC One M8

Edit: I ordered the new M9 today so hopefully I'll have a decent phone again.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;1995121 said:


> Seems like solid advice.


It works.



Greenery;1995125 said:


> So your baby class you talked about going to.... Was it a entire weekend deal? 16 Flippin hours?
> 
> Apparently that's what I get to look forward to this weekend.


Ummmm.........I told my wife I was born to have kids. I don't need no stinkin' class. Case closed.



CityGuy;1995152 said:


> Will do.
> 
> Oh and the black streak out of town will be mom speeding to the cities.


Is your mom hitching a ride with Bano?

My dad once took my mom through the gravel pits now known as kramer in Burnsville. It worked.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Quality.....Did your buddy buy anything at the auction. I didn't bother looking until tonight and some of the old iron brought big money. I was shocked. A few items were a deal. 

Beat up bobcat bucket broom for $3300.


----------



## Camden

Vegas has the Rangers as Stanley Cup favorites. Blackhawks and Blues also have better odds. The Wild are tied with Anaheim as 4th most likely to win.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1995192 said:


> X3 here
> 
> I said it before, it's easy to be half price when you only do half the work.
> 
> Hacks!
> 
> Edit: pretty sure I saw MNPLOW in Minnetonka this morning, not many mowing guys have brand new Denalis


In minnetonka they probably do.


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;1995196 said:


> Vegas has the Rangers as Stanley Cup favorites. Blackhawks and Blues also have better odds. The Wild are tied with Anaheim as 4th most likely to win.


I like being the underdog we'll show themThumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1995195 said:


> Quality.....Did your buddy buy anything at the auction. I didn't bother looking until tonight and some of the old iron brought big money. I was shocked. A few items were a deal.
> 
> Beat up bobcat bucket broom for $3300.


Im not sure didnt talk to him today, i know he was looking at a low boy and couple otger little things. He knew the condition on all the stuff in the auction


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1995196 said:


> Vegas has the Rangers as Stanley Cup favorites. Blackhawks and Blues also have better odds. The Wild are tied with Anaheim as 4th most likely to win.


Yea i may bet a couple single games when im there.


----------



## Ranger620

So the soccer league is asking for tax breaks when building their new stadium. Not sure how you guys feel about it but I say give them the break. At least they are paying their own way and not asking for funding from the tax payers. Maybe they will set a new precedence and other owners will start paying for there own stadiums (who am I kidding)


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1995199 said:


> Im not sure didnt talk to him today, i know he was looking at a low boy and couple otger little things. He knew the condition on all the stuff in the auction


The 20 year old one brought 40k. Seems high to me.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1995195 said:


> Quality.....Did your buddy buy anything at the auction. I didn't bother looking until tonight and some of the old iron brought big money. I was shocked. A few items were a deal.
> 
> Beat up bobcat bucket broom for $3300.


Is your neighbor selling it all or just getting rid of extra stuff?


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;1995201 said:


> So the soccer league is asking for tax breaks when building their new stadium. Not sure how you guys feel about it but I say give them the break. At least they are paying their own way and not asking for funding from the tax payers. Maybe they will set a new precedence and other owners will start paying for there own stadiums (who am I kidding)


I agree. Their proposal seems reasonable. It won't *cost* taxpayers any money, it just won't generate anything. I'm okay with that.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1995204 said:


> Is your neighbor selling it all or just getting rid of extra stuff?


This isn't my neighbor. This co. is out of business. They listed it as a retirement auction but that's not exactly correct.


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;1995205 said:


> I agree. Their proposal seems reasonable. It won't *cost* taxpayers any money, it just won't generate anything. I'm okay with that.


I agree. Its soccer so I'm sure other than our friends that migrated here from other places there cant be a huge call for it. Didnt it fail a few other times here? Would be hard to get money from the gov but I wish it would be a sign to start telling these owners no which wont happen in any sought after sport.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1995205 said:


> I agree. Their proposal seems reasonable. It won't *cost* taxpayers any money, it just won't generate anything. I'm okay with that.


This, it will however generate taxes on sales an other things as well as drawing people to the area and paying tax on wherever they eat and drink. Sounds like a good deal to me.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1995208 said:


> This isn't my neighbor. This co. is out of business. They listed it as a retirement auction but that's not exactly correct.


10-4. I thought in saw an auction with case machines and an ace of spades


----------



## Polarismalibu

Jeez don't look at this page for two days and there's a thousand new pages


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1995185 said:


> I regret updating. My Square reader still can't read cards even though I uninstalled and reinstalled like Lawnmowerdude suggested. It's my #1 way of getting paid when I'm out sweeping so it's a big deal. People seem skeptical when I manually enter the # and then ask them for their zip code. I hate it.
> 
> Also, the volume of my alerts is significantly quieter than it was before. I have it on full volume and it's still barely audible. And not only that but it doesn't vibrate either. I hate it.


You on Verizon? If so it's not the update...


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;1995213 said:


> You on Verizon? If so it's not the update...


Nope. Still on Sprint but that's all changing once my new phone arrives. I'm finally making the switch to Verizon.

I was able to get out of my contract without paying any early termination fees.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1995187 said:


> Same thing happened to me on a commercial property this year, undercut by 50%. Can't wait to see the clowns doing it. CB knows which one I'm talking about.


Ha! I actually drove by there today just to see if by chance they were out there... I couldn't tell if it's been done this year yet or if it's still from you guys last year...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1995201 said:


> So the soccer league is asking for tax breaks when building their new stadium. Not sure how you guys feel about it but I say give them the break. At least they are paying their own way and not asking for funding from the tax payers. Maybe they will set a new precedence and other owners will start paying for there own stadiums (who am I kidding)


I'm in... They're funding it privately and want a tax break for construction? Do it!


----------



## Deershack

I'd buy in to that if they were also going to pay for all the inferstructure work for their place also.


----------



## SnowGuy73

47° calm clear.


----------



## djagusch

It's nice out


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Waldoch's is on fire, sounds like Lino, Hugo, WBL, Forest Lake, Centennial, Lexington, Linwood, Wyoming are all on scene.

Surprised none of you guys were paged out for stand by.


----------



## TKLAWN

http://gis.mda.state.mn.us/soiltemp/

FYI


----------



## CityGuy

47° clear, slight breeze


----------



## CityGuy

Red Flag Warning alert just went off for my area.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1995233 said:


> Waldoch's is on fire, sounds like Lino, Hugo, WBL, Forest Lake, Centennial, Lexington, Linwood, Wyoming are all on scene.
> 
> Surprised none of you guys were paged out for stand by.


Wrong county. Way to far for us.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1995194 said:


> It works.
> 
> Ummmm.........I told my wife I was born to have kids. I don't need no stinkin' class. Case closed.
> 
> Is your mom hitching a ride with Bano?
> 
> My dad once took my mom through the gravel pits now known as kramer in Burnsville. It worked.


Nope. Although might have to have him run lead for her to get here faster.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1995201 said:


> So the soccer league is asking for tax breaks when building their new stadium. Not sure how you guys feel about it but I say give them the break. At least they are paying their own way and not asking for funding from the tax payers. Maybe they will set a new precedence and other owners will start paying for there own stadiums (who am I kidding)


I'm for tax breaks just not footing the bill on something I will never go see.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1995233 said:


> Waldoch's is on fire, sounds like Lino, Hugo, WBL, Forest Lake, Centennial, Lexington, Linwood, Wyoming are all on scene.
> 
> Surprised none of you guys were paged out for stand by.


And the green house next door.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1995241 said:


> And the green house next door.


Hope it rains by the weekend or the dnr won't activate permits for burns.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1995241 said:


> And the green house next door.


Right. Looking at videos, looks like the green house went up and took part of Waldochs before anyone got there.

That was a big greenhouse building.


----------



## Bill1090

42* and clear.


----------



## Bill1090

Red flag warning east of the Mississippi for today.


----------



## CityGuy

44° clear, slight breeze


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;1995234 said:


> http://gis.mda.state.mn.us/soiltemp/
> 
> FYI


Hmm that red dot for owatonna is on my road. I actually have town homes in that location. Those temps seem high to me


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1995254 said:


> Hmm that red dot for owatonna is on my road. I actually have town homes in that location. Those temps seem high to me


So many variables... Those MDA depths are at 6 inches and I think usually in fields for Ag purposes (dark soil = warmer), whereas crabgrass is only at what 2-3 inches? Plus it's covered in turf, not dark soil...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1995259 said:


> So many variables... Those MDA depths are at 6 inches and I think usually in fields for Ag purposes (dark soil = warmer), whereas crabgrass is only at what 2-3 inches? Plus it's covered in turf, not dark soil...


Same as the greencoastonline map or whatever the name was.

It's just a map based off of temps and moisture.


----------



## Camden

What are you guys paying for a yard of shredded hardwood mulch? $26.75 here.


----------



## snowman55

Ranger620;1995201 said:


> So the soccer league is asking for tax breaks when building their new stadium. Not sure how you guys feel about it but I say give them the break. At least they are paying their own way and not asking for funding from the tax payers. Maybe they will set a new precedence and other owners will start paying for there own stadiums (who am I kidding)


lwmn should get a break too he is building a shop to increase employment.

Complete BS. Crony capitalism at its finest. Shouldn't we all get a tax break, using their logic?

Elect Rand Paul


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;1995270 said:


> lwmn should get a break too he is building a shop to increase employment.
> 
> Complete BS. Crony capitalism at its finest. Shouldn't we all get a tax break, using their logic?
> 
> Elect Rand Paul


I'm with snowman. No different than JOBZ areas.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bad head (yes there is such a thing) on my Kohler.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

And there's another pretty big fire in NE Minneapolis.


----------



## Camden

snowman55;1995270 said:


> lwmn should get a break too he is building a shop to increase employment.
> 
> Complete BS. Crony capitalism at its finest. Shouldn't we all get a tax break, using their logic?
> 
> Elect Rand Paul


I knew you'd be against it. I see your logic but is Lawnmowerdude going to employ thousands of people during construction and probably 500-1000 after he's done? Of course not. Think big picture here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1995275 said:


> I knew you'd be against it. I see your logic but is Lawnmowerdude going to employ thousands of people during construction and probably 500-1000 after he's done? Of course not. Think big picture here.


Give me 100's of 1000's of dollars in tax breaks and see what I do.

Maybe I would employ 100's of people.

Maybe I would donate mowing at the schools so they could reduce class sizes.

Maybe I would join quality in Vegas.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sounds like we get the Go ahead on the big landscape project tomorrow.

Boom, all the maintenance work lost, recouped.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1995278 said:


> Sounds like we get the Go ahead on the big landscape project tomorrow.
> 
> Boom, all the maintenance work lost, recouped.


Nice, good job!


----------



## ryde307

Camden;1995268 said:


> What are you guys paying for a yard of shredded hardwood mulch? $26.75 here.


$18.50



LwnmwrMan22;1995278 said:


> Sounds like we get the Go ahead on the big landscape project tomorrow.
> 
> Boom, all the maintenance work lost, recouped.


Nice Work. Did you lose snow work with the summer work also?


----------



## ryde307

Does anyone here use Arbor Jet tree treatments?


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;1995281 said:


> Does anyone here use Arbor Jet tree treatments?


I think Snowguy is the expert in that


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1995280 said:


> $18.50
> 
> Nice Work. Did you lose snow work with the summer work also?


No. Everything I lost for this summer had already changed for snow, or we didn't do the snow work.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1995268 said:


> What are you guys paying for a yard of shredded hardwood mulch? $26.75 here.


Free. I drive around with my B3350 and load piles I see on job sites.

I just gotta make sure when I'm loading, I don't accidentally make myself a ramp I can roll off of.


----------



## skorum03

I bet we're cutting grass on Monday


----------



## skorum03

I wonder how long it will be until I can get some sod, have a little job to take care of and want to get it out of the way


----------



## SnowGuy73

Crude oil supplies are low I guess, better fill up.


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1995292 said:


> Crude oil supplies are low I guess, better fill up.


Bought diesel for $2.65 yesterday. Haven't seen it that low, in Hudson at least, for a while.


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1995292 said:


> Crude oil supplies are low I guess, better fill up.


$2.73 down here for diesel.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1995293 said:


> Bought diesel for $2.65 yesterday. Haven't seen it that low, in Hudson at least, for a while.


It's $2.44 in Stacy. Good thing I'm not looking at new diesels every Friday.


----------



## Bill1090

skorum03;1995289 said:


> I bet we're cutting grass on Monday


It's supposed to be in the 50s next week. I'm going with April 27th .


----------



## banonea

skorum03;1995289 said:


> I bet we're cutting grass on Monday


we are already planning on it


----------



## MNPLOWCO

TKLAWN;1995192 said:


> X3 here
> 
> I said it before, it's easy to be half price when you only do half the work.
> 
> Hacks!
> 
> Edit: pretty sure I saw MNPLOW in Minnetonka this morning, not many mowing guys have brand new Denalis


Yes, you are correct!! Twas me. I saw you too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

There's spots, but everything is dry again. Growth will be slow.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1995299 said:


> There's spots, but everything is dry again. Growth will be slow.


The grass is growing pretty good around here. I think it could go either way. If you want to get cutting and are paid per time then you could probably get going next week. If you are contract then probably wait a week.


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;1995302 said:


> The grass is growing pretty good around here. I think it could go either way. If you want to get cutting and are paid per time then you could probably get going next week. If you are contract then probably wait a week.


Little bit of both here... Thumbs Up

Don't hate the player... hate the game...


----------



## CityGuy

64° sunny, breezy


----------



## CityGuy

I will never understand why people feel the need to drive fast in a construction zone.


----------



## Bill1090

66* Sunny and windy.


----------



## ryde307

cbservicesllc;1995304 said:


> Little bit of both here... Thumbs Up
> 
> Don't hate the player... hate the game...


We will be cutting per time next week. payup


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;1995306 said:


> I will never understand why people feel the need to drive fast in a construction zone.


Because they think they are in a hurry.


----------



## Bill1090

I'm surprised there aren't more fires today.


----------



## qualitycut

Im not sure what we need to mow after clean this week, the greening up sure slowed down besides the typical customers who think its a ft tall


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;1995310 said:


> I'm surprised there aren't more fires today.


Don't jinx us.


----------



## Camden

Working out in this wind is ridiculous. Gotta be 30-40mph gusts.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Tore out a pulley on the backup Exmark. Of course I'm pulling the dump trailer with the box on it, in Blaine.

Only dealer who has the pulley is A1. 3 others MIGHT have one by Friday.

Wish I had accounts in Blaine still. I would drop the trailer. Instead run home, drop the trailer, drive to Corcoran before 5.


----------



## Polarismalibu

skorum03;1995290 said:


> I wonder how long it will be until I can get some sod, have a little job to take care of and want to get it out of the way


Next week.....


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1995321 said:


> Tore out a pulley on the backup Exmark. Of course I'm pulling the dump trailer with the box on it, in Blaine.
> 
> Only dealer who has the pulley is A1. 3 others MIGHT have one by Friday.
> 
> Wish I had accounts in Blaine still. I would drop the trailer. Instead run home, drop the trailer, drive to Corcoran before 5.


I would let ya drop it at my shop on the way threw but Jen your so close it's almost pointless


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;1995308 said:


> We will be cutting per time next week. payup


Absolutely!


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;1995216 said:


> I'm in... They're funding it privately and want a tax break for construction? Do it!


They want more than that... Construction, materials, future sales tax break and a guarantee of no future taxes. That is what chaps my hide. No other companies get those breaks around here...and leave the State.


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;1995292 said:


> Crude oil supplies are low I guess, better fill up.


No, crude supplies at the refineries are low...plenty sitting in tankers off shore that they don't want to sell on the cheap.


----------



## Doughboy12

Seriously???


----------



## qualitycut

2 ticks today.


----------



## CityGuy

67° sunny and breezy


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1995331 said:


> 2 ticks today.


You over by Inverwood GC? Last May I had 20 on me. I know, if you keep it in the fairway you don't get ticks. If I could do that I would be on tour.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1995331 said:


> 2 ticks today.


I've worked with you. You have more than just two tics.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well as of today it seems half of my seasonal accounts for winter don't care to pay there final invoice.


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;1995336 said:


> Well as of today it seems half of my seasonal accounts for winter don't care to pay there final invoice.


I have a couple that are latw as well, but they are coming in


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;1995337 said:


> I have a couple that are latw as well, but they are coming in


I had a feeling these ones would be a issue. A few are new customers this year always payed within a week of me sending the invoice. It's been 5 weeks now and there all late.


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;1995338 said:


> I had a feeling these ones would be a issue. A few are new customers this year always payed within a week of me sending the invoice. It's been 5 weeks now and there all late.


Last snow involves are the hardest to get paid for.....


----------



## skorum03

banonea;1995339 said:


> Last snow involves are the hardest to get paid for.....


Especially when there's no snow in March or April.


----------



## banonea

skorum03;1995340 said:


> Especially when there's no snow in March or April.


Thia is true, but they awalys come in


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1995341 said:


> Thia is true, but they awalys come in


Yup, there is just no urgency when snows is done for the year, they come in but later.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Not sure how you NW guys drive in this traffic.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1995333 said:


> You over by Inverwood GC? Last May I had 20 on me. I know, if you keep it in the fairway you don't get ticks. If I could do that I would be on tour.


Nope but next time you go let me know.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

God, this is a HAUL out here. I'd rather drive to Rochester.


----------



## albhb3

snowman55;1995270 said:


> lwmn should get a break too he is building a shop to increase employment.
> 
> Complete BS. Crony capitalism at its finest. Shouldn't we all get a tax break, using their logic?
> 
> Elect Rand Paul


personally I think you should be tax free after 50 hours per week anyone on hourly knows you give 99% away after 55


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1995344 said:


> Nope but next time you go let me know.


Company League every Wed @4 ... Not a great league, I have been the low handicap every year I have been in it and that isn't saying much.

Last year in the year end tournament I took low Gross and low Net.


----------



## qualitycut

Well got all my cleanups done, my guy is doing a few call ins we got tomorrow while im losing it all in vegas.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1995352 said:


> Well got all my cleanups done, my guy is doing a few call ins we got tomorrow while im losing it all in vegas.


Your in Vegas, what the hell you doing on here......


----------



## albhb3

parents should be over the pacific ocean by now... heading to china to pick up another kid


----------



## albhb3

bet arron Hernandez is getting comfy in his new digs for life


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1995336 said:


> Well as of today it seems half of my seasonal accounts for winter don't care to pay there final invoice.


I've moved all monthly's to be billed on the 15th of the month prior to the actual month of service... Actually worked better than I thought...


----------



## CityGuy

My grass turned green today and started growing I think.


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;1995354 said:


> parents should be over the pacific ocean by now... heading to china to pick up another kid


Cool how long did they have to wait on the list?


----------



## Ranger620

It's a year of windows I guess. Seem like every year its a different job that I get alot of. This year must be windows. Another 3 today couple more tomorrow few on Friday and 2 more next week if they come inThumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1995353 said:


> Your in Vegas, what the hell you doing on here......


Tomorrow morning i leave. Batchelor party


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;1995358 said:


> Cool how long did they have to wait on the list?


this is the second one took about a year. first time was almost 2.... gotta stock up on tax breaks ya know

actually just called them delayed in seattle with all the damn hipsters


----------



## albhb3

how deep do you guys run fence posts down? im at 24 do I need to go to 30?


----------



## banonea

albhb3;1995364 said:


> how deep do you guys run fence posts down? im at 24 do I need to go to 30?


What kind of post. I go 48" with mine plus concrete


----------



## albhb3

banonea;1995366 said:


> What kind of post. I go 48" with mine plus concrete


4x4 pretreated 8fters


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1995356 said:


> I've moved all monthly's to be billed on the 15th of the month prior to the actual month of service... Actually worked better than I thought...


That's what I did as well. These invoices went out march 10th


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1995343 said:


> Not sure how you NW guys drive in this traffic.


Gotta drive like it's a race track and your good then


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;1995362 said:


> this is the second one took about a year. first time was almost 2.... gotta stock up on tax breaks ya know
> 
> actually just called them delayed in seattle with all the damn hipsters


We thought about that after issues, then it happened.


----------



## Doughboy12

albhb3;1995367 said:


> 4x4 pretreated 8fters


How deep to dig the hole? There is only one hard-and-fast rule when you're digging a fence posthole: Dig a hole for the post that is half as deep as the fence is high.


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1995366 said:


> What kind of post. I go 48" with mine plus concrete


Never seen them that deep.


----------



## Camden

albhb3;1995355 said:


> bet arron Hernandez is getting comfy in his new digs for life


Talk about a fall from grace. Had a $40 million dollar contact at the age of 23 and pissed it all away because someone "disrespected" him. Idiot.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1995375 said:


> Talk about a fall from grace. Had a $40 million dollar contact at the age of 23 and pissed it all away because someone "disrespected" him. Idiot.


Can take the rat out of the hood but not the hood out of the rat.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1995376 said:


> Can take the rat out of the hood but not the hood out of the rat.


ya know if your gonna sit in prison your whole life why not just give them a firing squad in say 48hrs


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This 3 hour round trip is almost over. Hopefully a quick repair tonight.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1995373 said:


> Never seen them that deep.


I awalys go 48" with concrete to go below frost line


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1995381 said:


> I awalys go 48" with concrete to go below frost line


I guess decorative would make sense not the metal chainlink.


----------



## Ranger620

banonea;1995381 said:


> I awalys go 48" with concrete to go below frost line


Frost line as a general rule south of hwy 2 is 42" per code I'm with bano I always go 48" if I can.
Now your post doent have to go down 48" just the concrete pour in 2' of mud set the post on top and fill the rest of the way up or what ever number you want I use 2' as a min. when using an 8' post as long as the hole is 4'


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1995369 said:


> Gotta drive like it's a race track and your good then


This! Thumbs Up


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;1995386 said:


> Frost line as a general rule south of hwy 2 is 42" per code I'm with bano I always go 48" if I can.


Not anymore, friend of mine just built a deck,inspector told him it has been changed to 60"if i remember right. Because of the frost dept over the last few years. .....


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1995382 said:


> I guess decorative would make sense not the metal chainlink.


Most of the time the only poles you mud in is the corners and gates those would go down 42" + the line post just get pounded in


----------



## Ranger620

banonea;1995388 said:


> Not anymore, friend of mine just built a deck,inspector told him it has been changed to 60"if i remember right. Because of the frost dept over the last few years. .....


This is direct from the code book. Inspector was flexing his muscles should have told him to pound sand imo
https://www.dli.mn.gov/ccld/PDF/bc_map_frost_depth.pdf


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;1995390 said:


> This is direct from the code book. Inspector was flexing his muscles should have told him to pound sand imo
> https://www.dli.mn.gov/ccld/PDF/bc_map_frost_depth.pdf


Not sure, just what i was told. ......


----------



## Greenery

Ranger620;1995360 said:


> It's a year of windows I guess. Seem like every year its a different job that I get alot of. This year must be windows. Another 3 today couple more tomorrow few on Friday and 2 more next week if they come inThumbs Up


What would be an approximate cost to replace a 5.5'×8' window be? I don't know window terminology but it's not a big single piece of glass, it's basically four windows within the frame.

It's a wood frame that is getting moldy from severe condensation.


----------



## banonea

Snow in Wyoming. .....


----------



## Greenery

Whomever plows a twinhome on w 62nd (blue house) in Eden prairie, would you mind coming back and fixing the massive amount of grass and dirt you piled up at the end of the driveway.


----------



## albhb3

Greenery;1995393 said:


> What would be an approximate cost to replace a 5.5'×8' window be?
> 
> It's a wood frame that is getting moldy from severe condensation.


ours would have been over 3 grand but it has 2 crank out windows on the sides and a solid in the middle


----------



## Greenery

albhb3;1995398 said:


> ours would have been over 3 grand but it has 2 crank out windows on the sides and a solid in the middle


Yup that's what this is, each end is a crank out the middle two don't open.


----------



## Ranger620

Greenery;1995393 said:


> What would be an approximate cost to replace a 5.5'×8' window be?
> 
> It's a wood frame that is getting moldy from severe condensation.


Thats a big window. There are 100's of brands I like to stick with mn and go marvin or anderson. If you want the wood it adds quite a bit vs a vinyl. Also people push inserts which allows you to not touch the siding just cut out the window and slide the new one in. Only thing between wood and water is caulking. I try my hardest to never let a customer push me that direction but sometimes you have to be competitive even though you explain it.
So to answer your question top of the line window from marvin or anderson your looking at 3,000 for the window alone. Finishing and install will vary a lot depending on if its ground level or second story. What kind of siding were dealing with and a few other things. The new code is another and do we have to pull a permit. Hole kit and kabootle cheap end $2500-$2800 expensive end $3500-$6500 this is without seeing the house. Many varribles Hard to narrow down with out seeing it


----------



## Ranger620

Greenery;1995399 said:


> Yup that's what this is, each end is a crank out the middle two don't open.


We can change the style too just put 2 crank outs on each end with a big picture in the center. You dont need to stick to the same style if you dont want to


----------



## Greenery

Ranger620;1995400 said:


> Thats a big window. There are 100's of brands I like to stick with mn and go marvin or anderson. If you want the wood it adds quite a bit vs a vinyl. Also people push inserts which allows you to not touch the siding just cut out the window and slide the new one in. Only thing between wood and water is caulking. I try my hardest to never let a customer push me that direction but sometimes you have to be competitive even though you explain it.
> So to answer your question top of the line window from marvin or anderson your looking at 3,000 for the window alone. Finishing and install will vary a lot depending on if its ground level or second story. What kind of siding were dealing with and a few other things. The new code is another and do we have to pull a permit. Hole kit and kabootle cheap end $2500-$2800 expensive end $3500-$6500 this is without seeing the house. Many varribles Hard to narrow down with out seeing it


Great info thanks.

Ground level, cheap vinyl siding. I don't need anything fancy just somthing that we can open and close and isn't going to condensate and get moldy. Sounds like 3 grand is a good ballpark # for what I'm looking for?


----------



## Ranger620

banonea;1995392 said:


> Not sure, just what i was told. ......


Guess I'm feeling feisty today, better check my attitude. I'm a little guy and we havent formally met yet somedayThumbs Up


----------



## Ranger620

Greenery;1995403 said:


> Great info thanks.
> 
> Ground level, cheap vinyl siding. I don't need anything fancy just somthing that we can open and close and isn't going to condensate and get moldy. Sounds like 3 grand is a good ballpark # for what I'm looking for?


Ya ballpark for not seeing it. If its less than 18" off the floor you need to use tempered glass that adds about $500


----------



## albhb3

I was gonna say that 3g's just for the window not installed was from window world. Cant say anything bad about the installers either they were great on the rest of the house


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I am drained and it's only day 2 of clean ups. The dirt is horrible. And the damn wind. I was cursing it several times today


----------



## Doughboy12

Blackhawks vs. Predators NBCSN on now n


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;1995413 said:


> Blackhawks vs. Predators NBCSN on now n


I was trying to figure out the bracket earlier but for some reason its confusing me. If we win who will we play?? Another words which series do I need to pay attention to. I am guessing it depends who wins as you dont want #1 and #2 seed playing each other in the second round


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;1995414 said:


> I was trying to figure out the bracket earlier but for some reason its confusing me. If we win who will we play?? Another words which series do I need to pay attention to. I am guessing it depends who wins as you dont want #1 and #2 seed playing each other in the second round


This one. .......
http://www.nhlplayoffsbracket.com/2015/index.php


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal......... 2-0 Nashville


----------



## TKLAWN

MNPLOWCO;1995298 said:


> Yes, you are correct!! Twas me. I saw you too.


Jealous of your truck!
Question is how did you get plates on the new truck already?


----------



## Doughboy12

TKLAWN;1995418 said:


> Jealous of your truck!
> Question is how did you get plates on the new truck already?


Are they personalized????


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal...........3-0 ppg


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;1995415 said:


> This one. .......
> http://www.nhlplayoffsbracket.com/2015/index.php


So nashville or chicago. Thanks


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;1995421 said:


> So nashville or chicago. Thanks


Yeh, sorry to confuse. By "this one" I meant the one we we're talking about.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1995420 said:


> Goal...........3-0 ppg


Ummm.........Kinda glad we aren't playing Nashville now. Goaltending has been a little suspect though on Chicago's side.


----------



## qualitycut

Good thing i went outside and shaked my carry on out. 2 rounds of .40 fell out.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1995423 said:


> Ummm.........Kinda glad we aren't playing Nashville now. Goaltending has been a little suspect though on Chicago's side.


Yea, 2 od the goals i seen were soft.


----------



## unit28

Doughboy12;1995328 said:


> No, crude supplies at the refineries are low...plenty sitting in tankers off shore that they don't want to sell on the cheap.


It jumped tonight in er


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1995418 said:


> Jealous of your truck!
> Question is how did you get plates on the new truck already?


Some dealers get plates every day at the dmv. So if you do the paperwork on Monday and don't get the truck till Tuesday they have plates for you.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Snowguy,

Have you seen the 28' northern lights ice castle? Has slide outs and a washer and dryer even.


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;1995404 said:


> Guess I'm feeling feisty today, better check my attitude. I'm a little guy and we havent formally met yet somedayThumbs Up


Its all good brother. .......


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;1995422 said:


> Yeh, sorry to confuse. By "this one" I meant the one we we're talking about.


I got it. No confusion here


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1995425 said:


> Good thing i went outside and shaked my carry on out. 2 rounds of .40 fell out.


Good catch. Get caught with that at the airport you may get the full body search


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1995425 said:


> Good thing i went outside and shaked my carry on out. 2 rounds of .40 fell out.


Never use a travel bag as a range bag...Pro tip.


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;1995433 said:


> Good catch. Get caught with that at the airport you may get the full body search


And miss your flight. It's a fell-o-knee. I think.


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal..........3-2 and still on the pp


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;1995435 said:


> And miss your flight. It's a fell-o-knee. I think.


That would be a bad day


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1995434 said:


> Never use a travel bag as a range bag...Pro tip.


Was from went i went up north.


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;1995437 said:


> That would be a bad day


http://www.calguns.net/calgunforum/archive/index.php/t-520416.html


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal........3-3


----------



## CityGuy

Bano,

Mom should be calling you tomorrow regarding the gophers.


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;1995440 said:


> http://www.calguns.net/calgunforum/archive/index.php/t-520416.html


That was a lot of reading. Was all over the board. Also from 2012 I didnt see anyone say it was a fell-o-knee


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;1995444 said:


> That was a lot of reading. Was all over the board. Also from 2012 I didnt see anyone say it was a fell-o-knee


That is why I posted it....to clear it up. I only read the first response.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1995443 said:


> Bano,
> 
> Mom should be calling you tomorrow regarding the gophers.


Baseball, softball or the sad hockey ending.


----------



## Doughboy12

Green Grass;1995446 said:


> Baseball, softball or the sad hockey ending.


Lower case....unrelated to the University. :waving:


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;1995447 said:


> Lower case....unrelated to the University. :waving:


I think gopher hockey is lower case until they fire the Don!


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1995445 said:


> That is why I posted it....to clear it up. I only read the first response.


There was a q and a and tsa said for lose ammo small amounts you just get a letter and could be fined. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1995449 said:


> There was a q and a and tsa said for lose ammo small amounts you just get a letter and could be fined. I wouldn't worry about it.


You should put them back in the bag and we will all pay the fine:laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;1995448 said:


> I think gopher hockey is lower case until they fire the Don!


***like***


----------



## Doughboy12

Free hockey....next goal wins.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1995453 said:


> Free hockey....next goal wins.


nss..................


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1995453 said:


> Free hockey....next goal wins.


The odds on this game are pretty darn close to each other for this game.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1995456 said:


> The odds on this game are pretty darn close to each other for this game.


Wait....For this game or the other game?????


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1995457 said:


> Wait....For this game or the other game?????


He said this game and this game.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1995457 said:


> Wait....For this game or the other game?????


The one nashville is going to win


----------



## Ranger620

The question is who would we rather play in the second round. Nashville or Chicago?


----------



## Drakeslayer

Ranger620;1995460 said:


> The question is who would we rather play in the second round. Nashville or Chicago?


I would say Chicago. Norris division back at it again.


----------



## Doughboy12

Power play Chicago........


----------



## Doughboy12

Off to overtime period #2.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1995463 said:


> Off to overtime period #2.


Yea and im getting picked up at 6am hopefully ends soon.


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;1995460 said:


> The question is who would we rather play in the second round. Nashville or Chicago?


I like the idea of playing in the second round.....:waving:

Just getting there will be hard enough. I say Chicago so then I win either way.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1995464 said:


> Yea and im getting picked up at 6am hopefully ends soon.


Just getting you used to staying up all night...:laughing:


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1995460 said:


> The question is who would we rather play in the second round. Nashville or Chicago?


Nashville for sure. We have done great with them this year. Not that we haven't done well with Chicago but I think we would have a better chance with Nashville. Chicago had taken us out the last two years


----------



## Doughboy12

This should end quickly now....


----------



## Doughboy12

All Cullen does is win face offs. And log solid minutes but he wasn't Good enough for us. :laughing:


----------



## Drakeslayer

Polarismalibu;1995467 said:


> Nashville for sure. We have done great with them this year. Not that we haven't done well with Chicago but I think we would have a better chance with Nashville. Chicago had taken us out the last two years


3rd times a charm


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;1995469 said:



> All Cullen does is win face offs. And log solid minutes but he wasn't God enough for us. :laughing:


Edit...Fargo.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Nashville is really keeping good pressure on them


----------



## Polarismalibu

Crap!!!!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal.......Chicago


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1995472 said:


> Nashville is really keeping good pressure on them


Kiss of death....:laughing:


----------



## Camden

I dislike Chicago but I think I hate Nashville just as much.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1995475 said:


> Kiss of death....:laughing:


Yeah I pulled a doughboy. I spoke to soon. Lol


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1995477 said:


> Yeah I pulled a doughboy. I spoke to soon. Lol


Nice.......mine are reverse psychology.


----------



## Doughboy12

Have good trip Quality. Remember pictures or it didn't happen.


----------



## Camden

Flames scored with less than 30 seconds to go.


----------



## CityGuy

54° and cloudy


----------



## MNPLOWCO

TKLAWN;1995418 said:


> Jealous of your truck!
> Question is how did you get plates on the new truck already?


Thanks, the dealer put them on while I was signing the paper work.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS has rain / snow next Tuesday. Unit said hr 192 yesterday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

53° calm cloudy.


----------



## qualitycut

Every girl wearing yoga pants os going to vegas


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It rained here last night.


----------



## CityGuy

Early next week is looking wet.


----------



## CityGuy

Game day. Going to be a late night.


----------



## CityGuy

Really surprised that we haven't had atrue grass fire this year.



I know I just jinxed us.


----------



## CityGuy

Safety day. Going to be a long day of classroom time today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sprinkles here now.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Doughboy12;1995419 said:


> Are they personalized????


Naw, just regular.


----------



## CityGuy

It's tornado drill day. Sirens 2 times today.


----------



## Bill1090

46* and clear.


----------



## Bill1090

Lows of 31 next week.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1995497 said:


> Really surprised that we haven't had atrue grass fire this year.
> 
> I know I just jinxed us.


I guess we had a little one the other day and you did something on Sunday


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;1995443 said:


> Bano,
> 
> Mom should be calling you tomorrow regarding the gophers.


Sounds good.


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;1995446 said:


> Baseball, softball or the sad hockey ending.


Critters in the ground. ....


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1995497 said:


> Really surprised that we haven't had atrue grass fire this year.
> 
> I know I just jinxed us.


Only thing worse would be saying the "Q" word


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Kohler is rebuilding my engine on my Red technology mower.

Exmark is rebuilding the hydro pumps because of an unknown issue to me.

I have 11 days left on the 2 year warranty.


----------



## Greenery

[QUOTE =LwnmwrMan22;1995509]Kohler is rebuilding my engine on my Red technology mower.

Exmark is rebuilding the hydro pumps because of an unknown issue to me.

I have 11 days left on the 2 year warranty.[/QUOTE]
What, good luck two days in a row?
Maybe you should have hopped on that plane with Quality.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

No kidding. I should probably get this thing back and put it up for sale immediately.

It would basically be a brand new mower.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1995509 said:


> Kohler is rebuilding my engine on my Red technology mower.
> 
> Exmark is rebuilding the hydro pumps because of an unknown issue to me.
> 
> I have 11 days left on the 2 year warranty.


Just squeaked by on that one!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1995514 said:


> No kidding. I should probably get this thing back and put it up for sale immediately.
> 
> It would basically be a brand new mower.


Becareful. If this was me, when something good happens, something 10 times as bad happens. And with your luck, it could happen to you as well


----------



## CityGuy

55° and cloudy


----------



## CityGuy

Training is making me sleepy


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1995504 said:


> I guess we had a little one the other day and you did something on Sunday


That was a dumb kid that started his ca on fire that ignited the fire.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1995507 said:


> Only thing worse would be saying the "Q" word


???????????????????


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;1995524 said:


> ???????????????????


Did you mean the qu word?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1995509 said:


> Kohler is rebuilding my engine on my Red technology mower.
> 
> Exmark is rebuilding the hydro pumps because of an unknown issue to me.
> 
> I have 11 days left on the 2 year warranty.


Phew! .......


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1995497 said:


> Really surprised that we haven't had atrue grass fire this year.
> 
> I know I just jinxed us.


These 35 don't count???


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1995525 said:


> Did you mean the qu word?


Duh.......


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1995525 said:


> Did you mean the qu word?


And what is this qu word?


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1995532 said:


> And what is this qu word?


Iet............


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1995528 said:


> These 35 don't count???


We as in my department out west here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery - 

Got a homeowner coming over to look at my Grandstand on Saturday. If he offers me close to $3,000 I'm going to take it.

I just wanted you to be aware, so you weren't upset I didn't say I'd take that for it.

Not trying to get you to buy it, just fyi'ing ya.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1995536 said:


> We as in my department out west here.


Thought that was maybe what you meant...


----------



## Doughboy12

I wonder if Quality has passed out yet...


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;1995543 said:


> I wonder if Quality has passed out yet...


Maybe they found more 40 cal rounds and hes still being searched:laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

67° mostly sunny


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1995544 said:


> Maybe they found more 40 cal rounds and hes still being searched:laughing:


Full cavity search.


----------



## CityGuy

Well all my training is caught up. Even got my online stuff done.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1995532 said:


> And what is this qu word?


Ends in iet.


----------



## CityGuy

The state senate rejected sunday liquor sales. 
How much more tax revenue do they plan on losing before they get it?


----------



## CityGuy

Got a question.

2012 Hyundi Sonata. The radio seems to have died. The buttons all light up but the LCD screen is completely blank. I checked the fuse but that's good. Checked for a fuse/relay under the hood and nothing there. I also checked the battery and I have 12.9 volts when running so don't think it's that. Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Take it to the dealer and have it reflashed.








Mid 40's for highs next week, lows below freezing. Not worried about mowing next week.

Rain/snow Monday Tuesday and Wednesday.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1995555 said:


> The state senate rejected sunday liquor sales.
> How much more tax revenue do they plan on losing before they get it?


They have wasted more money talking about it that last ten years than it would EVER make up... The 5-10 stores that would benefit from it need to shut the cafe up now. Go away and quit asking.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1995543 said:


> I wonder if Quality has passed out yet...


Nope, just winning craps and a 200 bet on the wild


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;1995558 said:


> Got a question.
> 
> 2012 Hyundi Sonata. The radio seems to have died. The buttons all light up but the LCD screen is completely blank. I checked the fuse but that's good. Checked for a fuse/relay under the hood and nothing there. I also checked the battery and I have 12.9 volts when running so don't think it's that. Anyone got any ideas?


you should be over 14.2 running. anything below 13 and you got a alternator problem.....


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1995559 said:


> Take it to the dealer and have it reflashed.
> 
> Mid 40's for highs next week, lows below freezing. Not worried about mowing next week.
> 
> Rain/snow Monday Tuesday and Wednesday.


Good deal, just got the go ahead on the mulch job I bid out as well ad a re level on a deck..... over $12,000.00 for 1 week payuppayuppayuppayup


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;1995560 said:


> They have wasted more money talking about it that last ten years than it would EVER make up... The 5-10 stores that would benefit from it need to shut the cafe up now. Go away and quit asking.


This... Any liquor store that isn't near the border is not pushing for this... more utilities, more wages, more overhead... all for what? A couple grand?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks dark to the west.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1995567 said:


> Looks dark to the west.


I've been thinking that for the last hour, but it just keeps looking dark to the west, nothing moving this way.


----------



## albhb3

Doughboy12;1995560 said:


> They have wasted more money talking about it that last ten years than it would EVER make up... The 5-10 stores that would benefit from it need to shut the cafe up now. Go away and quit asking.


they don't have to open if they don't wanna on sundays do they??? I see no problems with it and im no drinker


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;1995566 said:


> This... Any liquor store that isn't near the border is not pushing for this... more utilities, more wages, more overhead... all for what? A couple grand?


Yep, not like people are going to spend MORE money on booze. People in this state already have it figured out. It would be more of a burden than anything.


----------



## Doughboy12

albhb3;1995569 said:


> they don't have to open if they don't wanna on sundays do they??? I see no problems with it and im no drinker


I love those arguments...hahahahahahahahaha. :laughing:


----------



## albhb3

Doughboy12;1995571 said:


> I love those arguments...hahahahahahahahaha. :laughing:


it was a question do they


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1995568 said:


> I've been thinking that for the last hour, but it just keeps looking dark to the west, nothing moving this way.


Thought I'd have an excuse to quit early today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1995573 said:


> Thought I'd have an excuse to quit early today.


I've been working on replacing this spindle all day.

And taking a kid to the doc for strep.

And taking the truck I was going to trade in, stuck caliper.

And bidding out two ballfields and a fire hall.

And working more on this spindle.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1995564 said:


> you should be over 14.2 running. anything below 13 and you got a alternator problem.....


That was not running. Load tested and said replace. So going to give that a try. If not dealer can come get it.


----------



## albhb3

so had a tire explode up by eau Claire at about 2:30 this morning good fricken times. Had to wait over 4 hours for a tire guy an still pounded out 450 miles in my 14


----------



## Doughboy12

albhb3;1995576 said:


> so had a tire explode up by eau Claire at about 2:30 this morning good fricken times. Had to wait over 4 hours for a tire guy an still pounded out 450 miles in my 14


That had to scare the cafe out of you...?


----------



## Doughboy12

albhb3;1995572 said:


> it was a question do they


I was going to play your game....then thought better of it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

albhb3;1995569 said:


> they don't have to open if they don't wanna on sundays do they??? I see no problems with it and im no drinker


They don't HAVE to... but economics would dictate... you don't open on Sunday, your regular goes to the place down the street, now they're a regular there instead... multiply by 50 people even and it hurts...


----------



## Drakeslayer

I'm saying 3-2 St Louis in regulation


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1995574 said:


> I've been working on replacing this spindle all day.
> 
> And taking a kid to the doc for strep.
> 
> And taking the truck I was going to trade in, stuck caliper.
> 
> And bidding out two ballfields and a fire hall.
> 
> And working more on this spindle.


Shoulda traded that truck...  Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1995581 said:


> Shoulda traded that truck...  Thumbs Up


Half of April's payment, down the drain.


----------



## Doughboy12

Anyone watching the Rangers?


----------



## Ranger620

Drakeslayer;1995580 said:


> I'm saying 3-2 St Louis in regulation


I'm not liking your enthusiasm.


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;1995583 said:


> Anyone watching the Rangers?


Nope trying to get a bunch of stuff done before the game.


----------



## albhb3

Doughboy12;1995577 said:


> That had to scare the cafe out of you...?


I was wondering what fell of that pos  At least I got to creep to the exit and got to a gas station/ truck stopThumbs Up let me tell you not a comfy nap at all


----------



## snowman55

3-2 wild overtime


----------



## Polarismalibu

snowman55;1995591 said:


> 3-2 wild overtime


I would be okay with that. It would make for a great game for sure


----------



## Ranger620

snowman55;1995591 said:


> 3-2 wild overtime


Now were talking. We've split with St. Louis this year winning 2 loosing 2 with one win at home and one win at St. Louis so we should match up well. And I agree 3-2 wild winThumbs Up


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hell yeah!!! Great start!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Heck Yeah!!!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1995580 said:


> I'm saying 3-2 St Louis in regulation


No i bet 200 on mn


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1995596 said:


> No i bet 200 on mn


For tonight's game? I was thinking you meant the series.


----------



## CityGuy

Good first period.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1995596 said:


> No i bet 200 on mn


Oh I thought that was for them to win the Stanley cup. What are the odds for tonight.


----------



## Doughboy12

The #mnwild have scored the 1st goal in game 1 of a playoff series 4 times before.

2003 - Win
2003 - OT loss
2007 - Loss
2013 - OT loss


----------



## Doughboy12

mnwild players who scored the 1st goal in gm 1 of a playoff series.

2015: Zucker
2013: Clutterbuck
2007: Demitra
2003: Zholtok
2003: Kuba

2/5 are no longer with us....if you know what I mean.


----------



## Doughboy12

One more...
The #mnwild are 1-7 all-time in game 1 of the playoffs.

AND

They've lost 7 straight game 1's...only win was in their 1st series in 2003.


----------



## SSS Inc.

And I never liked stats like those because they mean nothing in a game like hockey. Just like someone saying the Blues are terrible in the post season. This is a different team than our other teams. They may lose tonight but it means nothing. I don't think we are cursed. We are gonna kick their arse in the third pariod.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1995604 said:


> Oh I thought that was for them to win the Stanley cup. What are the odds for tonight.


200 bet wins 440
Golden nugget is 6to 1 for the cup, going to bet somewhere else tomorrow that's closwr to 8:1


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1995608 said:


> And I never liked stats like those because they mean nothing in a game like hockey. Just like someone saying the Blues are terrible in the post season. This is a different team than our other teams. They may lose tonight but it means nothing. I don't think we are cursed. We are gonna kick their arse in the third pariod.


You go girl....:laughing:

Oh, and I don't disagree with you.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1995610 said:


> You go girl....:laughing:
> 
> Oh, and I don't disagree with you.


Power Play!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Goal..............


----------



## SSS Inc.

Dumba!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hell yeah!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Yea!!!!!!!=


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1995615 said:


> Yea!!!!!!!=


What odds did you bet on??

Edit: I see it now


----------



## SSS Inc.

Dreaded two goal lead!!! Oh NO>>>>>>


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1995609 said:


> 200 bet wins 440
> Golden nugget is 6to 1 for the cup, going to bet somewhere else tomorrow that's closwr to 8:1


You guys staying downtown?

Or are just down there?


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1995618 said:


> You guys staying downtown?
> 
> Or are just down there?


Most sausage parties are downtown. The phone books are 3" thick.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1995618 said:


> You guys staying downtown?
> 
> Or are just down there?


staying at the golden nugget.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1995621 said:


> staying at the golden nugget.


That's where we gambled the most last summer. There and the 4 Queens Head over to the 4 Queens, put $50 into the Walking Dead machine and pound the max bet button.


----------



## SSS Inc.

We are crushing them on shots now. Put it in already!


----------



## snowman55

They " nugget" post " no parties allowed in our suites" isn't that the reason for a suite? Fear and loathing


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1995623 said:


> That's where we gambled the most last summer. There and the 4 Queens Head over to the 4 Queens, put $50 into the Walking Dead machine and pound the max bet button.


Was up 1k for the day playing craps, now dwn 400 for the day but its still below my 1300 budget per day.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1995626 said:


> Was up 1k for the day playing craps, now dwn 400 for the day but its still below my 1300 budget per day.


Okay High roller.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1995626 said:


> Was up 1k for the day playing craps, now dwn 400 for the day but its still below my 1300 budget per day.


Jeez how did you get all that money without hardly working


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1995626 said:


> Was up 1k for the day playing craps, now dwn 400 for the day but its still below my 1300 budget per day.


So the Peelers got the best of you?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1995628 said:


> Okay High roller.


Jesus, no doubt. I had $1,000 total for the 4 days we were out there.

It was a good thing I hit the $1,500 the first night, made it a much more fun trip, other than the wife was cramping the whole time.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1995631 said:


> Jesus, no doubt. I had $1,000 total for the 4 days we were out there.
> 
> It was a good thing I hit the $1,500 the first night, made it a much more fun trip, other than the wife was cramping the whole time.


Now that seems more reasonable.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1995631 said:


> Jesus, no doubt. I had $1,000 total for the 4 days we were out there.
> 
> It was a good thing I hit the $1,500 the first night, made it a much more fun trip, other than the wife was cramping the whole time.


Cramps no Bueno in Vegas. Did you read the 3" phone book?


----------



## SSS Inc.

I don't think I can make it the whole game. Getting Sleepy..........


----------



## snowman55

SSS Inc.;1995634 said:


> I don't think I can make it the whole game. Getting Sleepy..........


Suck it up its play off hockey


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1995628 said:


> Okay High roller.


Not really....


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1995634 said:


> I don't think I can make it the whole game. Getting Sleepy..........


You can do it. Only another 18 min left


----------



## SSS Inc.

snowman55;1995635 said:


> Suck it up its play off hockey


Oh I will. I might need to lay off the cheap beer.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1995631 said:


> Jesus, no doubt. I had $1,000 total for the 4 days we were out there.
> 
> It was a good thing I hit the $1,500 the first night, made it a much more fun trip, other than the wife was cramping the whole time.


But your married


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1995636 said:


> Not really....


The old saying gotta spend money to make money


----------



## SSS Inc.

I love the hustle on these icings.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1995629 said:


> Jeez how did you get all that money without hardly working


All that? Thats a weeks work


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1995641 said:


> I love the hustle on these icings.


I like their physical play. Really picked that up


----------



## SSS Inc.

Fudge...........


----------



## Polarismalibu

And the two goal lead strikes again


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hmmm.. six guys in the way + a deflection. Bummer.


----------



## SSS Inc.

This is too intense.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goalllllllll


----------



## Ranger620

That will do it


----------



## Polarismalibu

Nice win!!!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

5 on 3. BwahahahahahahahH

Wait what.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1995651 said:


> Nice win!!!!!


Maybe!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Oh no!!!!...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Cafe!!!!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

Didn't they give Ott a penalty???? What the CAFE.


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;1995656 said:


> Didn't they give Ott a penalty???? What the CAFE.


Exactly! Wtf????:


----------



## Ranger620

Few here said 3-2 win not saying anything but just saying

Edit: AHHHH crap never mind


----------



## SSS Inc.

What a bunch of Goons. Sorry....you lose. And dough boy you can take your stats and shove it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

It's over!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

ranger620;1995658 said:


> few here said 3-2 win not saying anything but just saying:d


4-2...........


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1995659 said:


> What a bunch of Goons. Sorry....you lose. And dough boy you can take your stats and shove it.


Hey now........................don't shoot the messenger.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1995661 said:


> 4-2...........


I edited but was too slow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So quality is up $40 now.

Until a buddy rolls a 7.........out......


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1995662 said:


> Hey now........................don't shoot the messenger.


Wong wrong wrong.......See ya Saturday. Thumbs Up


----------



## Doughboy12

Strangely, it hasn't been that long since the #mnwild had 2 empty net goals in a playoff game.

Game 6 of conf. qtrs last year...2 vs COL


----------



## Polarismalibu

If we can get one more road win we will have this series


----------



## snowman55

Hate to say it but a3-2 loss in game 2 will make an awesome game 3 at home.


----------



## Doughboy12

Its been 4,389 days since the last time the #mnwild won game 1 of a series (April 10, 2003)


----------



## Doughboy12

snowman55;1995669 said:


> Hate to say it bit a 3-2 loss in game 2 will make an awese game 3 at home.


But a 3-2 win will make a sweep even better...:waving:


----------



## snowman55

I know buts that's my prediction. The goons are gonna be pissed.


----------



## Doughboy12

This is actually the 7th time a Minnesota hockey team has played gm 1 of a playoff series in St. Louis.

The North Stars went 3-3.


----------



## Doughboy12

snowman55;1995672 said:


> I know buts that's my prediction. The goons are gonna be pissed.


Don't let SSS hear you talk like that....


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;1995673 said:


> This is actually the 7th time a Minnesota hockey team has played gm 1 of a playoff series in St. Louis.
> 
> The North Stars went 3-3.


When was the last time a wild card team won the cup


----------



## Doughboy12

He'll unfriend you too........ Took all my posts off his wall. :laughing:


----------



## snowman55

Thought everyone already did that


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;1995675 said:


> When was the last time a wild card team won the cup


Um never....
...last year was the first year...and Wild were the only ones to win a series last year


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1995665 said:


> So quality is up $40 now.
> 
> Until a buddy rolls a 7.........out......


Up 240 on game


----------



## CityGuy

46° and clear


----------



## SnowGuy73

51° calm few clouds.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like a wet weekend.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1995687 said:


> Looks like a wet weekend.


Good weekend for a back to back burn.

If dnr will activate permits.


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like temperatures back to normal next week. Highs near 50 and lows at night near 30.


----------



## CityGuy

Got the car going last night. New battery must have worked.


----------



## Bill1090

52* and clear.


----------



## Bill1090

Bill1090;1995697 said:


> 52* and clear.


Scratch that. 57* now.


----------



## Bill1090

Not sure if I should work today or play hooky and go fishing.


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;1995700 said:


> Not sure if I should work today or play hooky and go fishing.


Barely enough guys here to do anything. Wish I had enough time to burn but, need it all for kid.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;1995690 said:


> Got the car going last night. New battery must have worked.


When you unhooked the battery, it probably reset your radio.

Next time just unhook the battery for 10-15 minutes and try it.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1995702 said:


> When you unhooked the battery, it probably reset your radio.
> 
> Next time just unhook the battery for 10-15 minutes and try it.


Battery was junk. Tested at oriely. Likely car shut it down to save power.


----------



## cbservicesllc

What's everyone's take on tools again? Who has the best luck with returns Masterforce or Husky... Looking for a new medium size mechanic's set for the truck.


----------



## CityGuy

51° sunny, slight breeze


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1995704 said:


> What's everyone's take on tools again? Who has the best luck with returns Masterforce or Husky... Looking for a new medium size mechanic's set for the truck.


Chraftsman guy here. Nevet had a problem with a return.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1995706 said:


> Chraftsman guy here. Nevet had a problem with a return.


Sure, for the set I keep at home, yes... The tools all my employees have access to, no way...


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1995707 said:


> Sure, for the set I keep at home, yes... The tools all my employees have access to, no way...


I have some masterforce and husky that float aroundthe trailer and truck. It is usually not what gets broken it is more what did I loose.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1995707 said:


> Sure, for the set I keep at home, yes... The tools all my employees have access to, no way...


We had husky at hfd in kits on a few trucks. Not sure on return, they never got used.


----------



## skorum03

I have a decent amount of husky tools in my box at home. Only time I've had to replace anything is when I've lost a socket here and there. No issues with stuff breaking.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Nice double post......




Anyways....whatever is on sale is what's in my trucks.


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;1995704 said:


> What's everyone's take on tools again? Who has the best luck with returns Masterforce or Husky... Looking for a new medium size mechanic's set for the truck.


I'm more of a Husky fan than Masterforce.


----------



## albhb3

Bill1090;1995700 said:


> Not sure if I should work today or play hooky and go fishing.


get a hooker AND go fishingThumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1995713 said:


> Nice double post......
> 
> Anyways....whatever is on sale is what's in my trucks.


Good call Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Like others have said, stuff walks more than it breaks.

If I'm at Home Depot and need a tool, most likely I get it.

If I'm at Menards and need a tool, most likely I get it.

If it's a complete set, then I watch for sales from either, usually ask for a decent sized set for the trucks for Christmas, then it's a tax write off as well.

I'm 43. I don't really NEED anything for my b-day or Christmas. Might as well get stuff for the business if you're going to get me something.


----------



## unit28

Bad news

Latest test show thyroid cancer now
on top of the other cancer my wife has


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1995706 said:


> Chraftsman guy here. Nevet had a problem with a return.


Same here. Only problem is I go to sears to return something and spend a ton at the same time.

Good for them I guess


----------



## SnowGuy73

I can't believe all the bugs out already.


----------



## Doughboy12

unit28;1995723 said:


> Bad news
> 
> Latest test show thyroid cancer now
> on top of the other cancer my wife has


So sorry to hear that....


----------



## Polarismalibu

unit28;1995723 said:


> Bad news
> 
> Latest test show thyroid cancer now
> on top of the other cancer my wife has


I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1995726 said:


> I can't believe all the bugs out already.


The mosquitoes were crazy last night


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;1995723 said:


> Bad news
> 
> Latest test show thyroid cancer now
> on top of the other cancer my wife has


Sorry to hear. Prayers for you and the wife.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1995724 said:


> Same here. Only problem is I go to sears to return something and spend a ton at the same time.
> 
> Good for them I guess


Same problem. Not that I need things, but I do like new tools to play with.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1995726 said:


> I can't believe all the bugs out already.


Hopefully it freezes next week one night. That'll take care of them.


----------



## CityGuy

66° sunny with a slight breeze


----------



## Green Grass

Wow am I out of shape


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1995741 said:


> Wow am I out of shape


I could have told you that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Why is it, the projects you have to fix on your own dime, take way longer than projects customers need to have fixed, where you actually get paid to do it.


----------



## CityGuy

No worries. I got this. Only guy from east division still here for 1 more hour.


----------



## CityGuy

Just a little bored out of my mind. Boss says go hide. I have nothing for you to do.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh, and after cutting off an aluminum light pole with a grinder, don't grab said aluminum with your bare hands.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1995746 said:


> Oh, and after cutting off an aluminum light pole with a grinder, don't grab said aluminum with your bare hands.


I bet that felt great


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1995745 said:


> Just a little bored out of my mind. Boss says go hide. I have nothing for you to do.


That sounds pretty lame


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1995746 said:


> Oh, and after cutting off an aluminum light pole with a grinder, don't grab said aluminum with your bare hands.


Bet it took a second, then it hurt.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1995748 said:


> That sounds pretty lame


Shop floor between trucks is really clean. I can't just sit around and do nothing. Makes time go by way to slow.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1995750 said:


> Shop floor between trucks is really clean. I can't just sit around and do nothing. Makes time go by way to slow.


So you sit on here


----------



## albhb3

well this weekends off to a good start... 
baby off to the in-laws tonight and tomorrow check...
fence posts are in check....
dog decided to use neighbors dog down the street as a chew toy check....
cant wait for the bill at least they were level headed about it no screaming or anything, nice to see these days


----------



## ryde307

albhb3;1995756 said:


> well this weekends off to a good start...
> baby off to the in-laws tonight and tomorrow check...
> fence posts are in check....
> dog decided to use neighbors dog down the street as a chew toy check....
> cant wait for the bill at least they were level headed about it no screaming or anything, nice to see these days


Surprised you didn't turn into a news story. Seems that always happens.


----------



## ryde307

Speaking of dogs, I am looking to get a black lab puppy ASAP. A family dog that can hunt. I ma looking for one from a reputable breeder with good health and bloodlines. Does anyone have any leads? Everyone I have tried does not have any.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1995754 said:


> So you sit on here


I swept the floor too. Had to make that last.


----------



## Bill1090

80* and sunny.


----------



## Bill1090

Got a good sun burn today.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1995723 said:


> Bad news
> 
> Latest test show thyroid cancer now
> on top of the other cancer my wife has


Jesus man... Very sorry to hear...


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;1995707 said:


> Sure, for the set I keep at home, yes... The tools all my employees have access to, no way...


Go with harbor freight. Lifetime warranty return at the store. It is what i use in my shop......


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1995721 said:


> Like others have said, stuff walks more than it breaks.
> 
> If I'm at Home Depot and need a tool, most likely I get it.
> 
> If I'm at Menards and need a tool, most likely I get it.
> 
> If it's a complete set, then I watch for sales from either, usually ask for a decent sized set for the trucks for Christmas, then it's a tax write off as well.
> 
> I'm 43. I don't really NEED anything for my b-day or Christmas. Might as well get stuff for the business if you're going to get me something.


Amen to that.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

10 days and the grass will be long enough to mow.


----------



## skorum03

Bill1090;1995763 said:


> Got a good sun burn today.


I did too. Day is over. Time to grab a beer or 10


----------



## Ranger620

ryde307;1995760 said:


> Speaking of dogs, I am looking to get a black lab puppy ASAP. A family dog that can hunt. I ma looking for one from a reputable breeder with good health and bloodlines. Does anyone have any leads? Everyone I have tried does not have any.


I have a ton of info for you but lots of questions too. I have a few breeders I would recommend. If you wanna get in touch pm me


----------



## qualitycut

So a customer texts me that owes 200 for plowing, she said shes not paying because over the summer we have her a flat rate for lawn, says we never did work in may and she paid for may so shes keeping the money she owes for snow.


----------



## CityGuy

72° sunny,slight breeze


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1995778 said:


> So a customer texts me that owes 200 for plowing, she said shes not paying because over the summer we have her a flat rate for lawn, says we never did work in may and she paid for may so shes keeping the money she owes for snow.


Tell her to find someone new. Obvi you don't need the $200 high rollering it in Vegas.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1995778 said:


> So a customer texts me that owes 200 for plowing, she said shes not paying because over the summer we have her a flat rate for lawn, says we never did work in may and she paid for may so shes keeping the money she owes for snow.


Time to drop them.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1995778 said:


> So a customer texts me that owes 200 for plowing, she said shes not paying because over the summer we have her a flat rate for lawn, says we never did work in may and she paid for may so shes keeping the money she owes for snow.


May of when? There's no way you could have done any work in may of last year and for this year it's only april


----------



## jimslawnsnow

At cabelas all day, and I tell you there sure are Alot of nut jobs that go to that place. Scary too as they have guns and big knives


----------



## Bill1090

unit28;1995723 said:


> Bad news
> 
> Latest test show thyroid cancer now
> on top of the other cancer my wife has


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Doughboy12

Green Grass;1995741 said:


> Wow am I out of shape


This......tried raking the yard a bit. Yep I quit.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1995746 said:


> Oh, and after cutting off an aluminum light pole with a grinder, don't grab said aluminum with your bare hands.


43 and still learning......:waving:


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1995796 said:


> This......tried raking the yard a bit. Yep I quit.


Thats why i got employees. ....


----------



## Doughboy12

albhb3;1995756 said:


> well this weekends off to a good start...
> baby off to the in-laws tonight and tomorrow check...
> fence posts are in check....
> dog decided to use neighbors dog down the street as a chew toy check....
> cant wait for the bill at least they were level headed about it no screaming or anything, nice to see these days


Well wait till their know it all friends get their ear. Could still turnout bad. Sorry.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1995778 said:


> So a customer texts me that owes 200 for plowing, she said shes not paying because over the summer we have her a flat rate for lawn, says we never did work in may and she paid for may so shes keeping the money she owes for snow.


Sounds like you lost another customer while you were out of town...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1995798 said:


> 43 and still learning......:waving:


Nah, I learned long ago. Just in a hurry and not thinking.


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1995799 said:


> Thats why i got employees. ....


Might have to try that. Niebor said NO. Cafe no to be exact.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1995785 said:


> May of when? There's no way you could have done any work in may of last year and for this year it's only april


We did clean ups in may


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1995778 said:


> So a customer texts me that owes 200 for plowing, she said shes not paying because over the summer we have her a flat rate for lawn, says we never did work in may and she paid for may so shes keeping the money she owes for snow.


Drop her like a bad habit... Plus it isn't May yet?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1995781 said:


> Tell her to find someone new. Obvi you don't need the $200 high rollering it in Vegas.


I never met her but i think she is bi polar, one day shes *****ing next shes telling me how she really appreciates the work we do.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1995808 said:


> Drop her like a bad habit... Plus it isn't May yet?


Last may, a year ago and now shes saying that


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1995809 said:


> I never met her but i think she is bi polar, one day shes *****ing next shes telling me how she really appreciates the work we do.


I have a few of those... except I think mine have dimentia...


----------



## Drakeslayer

Too bad she's not dyslexic, you could be getting $31 a SF instead of $13 for pavers. payup


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1995810 said:


> Last may, a year ago and now shes saying that


Wow... talk about a little late...


----------



## Greenery

cbservicesllc;1995808 said:


> Drop her like a bad habit... Plus it isn't May yet?


Were you able to get any of the MAJ customers you picked up for plowing to go with you for summer work?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1995806 said:


> We did clean ups in may


I'd take her tail to court just to prove a point. Then add fees where ever you can and as much as you can. She'll lose, I promise you that if you have all your stuff in order


----------



## albhb3

ryde307;1995759 said:


> Surprised you didn't turn into a news story. Seems that always happens.


I hear ya...talked to the husband this afternoon seemed pretty understanding about the whole ordeal told him to drop off the bill this weekend and it will get taken care of....pup was fine got xrays to check for anything broken and was fine. couple of stiches here and there. probably some antibiotics...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;1995821 said:


> Were you able to get any of the MAJ customers you picked up for plowing to go with you for summer work?


A couple so far... Also sniped one of their signs from a customer's yard... Owner's truck is always at his house... I'm really not sure what the heck is going on... Maybe they just didn't want to plow snow...?


----------



## Polarismalibu

There we go Nashville!


----------



## SnowGuy73

52° breeze clouds.


----------



## banonea

46 abd overcast. Goin to be a chilly ride on the flood run today. .......


----------



## unit28

Den kids...


----------



## Bill1090

47* partly cloudy.


----------



## CityGuy

48° and clear


----------



## CityGuy

Worked a good sized grass/brush fire in Watertown last night. Why you would light a brush pile up with as dry as its been I will never understand.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;1995851 said:


> Worked a good sized grass/brush fire in Watertown last night. Why you would light a brush pile up with as dry as its been I will never understand.


Because the brush is dry and that's what they want burnt, duh!

Really most people don't think the way most of you on here think about it. Same with grass or snow work, farming, construction......ect

The first part was sarcastic by the way


----------



## djagusch

Well clean ups areally almost done, maybe 2 days of resi stuff left.

Did some irrigation start ups on thursday. Next 2 weeks we will be getting them going. Then things will settle down a bit with scheduled projects.

Heading to the golf course for 18 holes, hopefully I'm not too sore to do that.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

djagusch;1995853 said:


> Well clean ups areally almost done, maybe 2 days of resi stuff left.
> 
> Did some irrigation start ups on thursday. Next 2 weeks we will be getting them going. Then things will settle down a bit with scheduled projects.
> 
> Heading to the golf course for 18 holes, hopefully I'm not too sore to do that.


I wish I was almost done. Getting there. 20 or so acres of dethatching done. Now just residential stuff left. A few small projects and then onto mowing


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Mulch work all weekend. Feels good to knock out some of these large one time jobs.

Finish cleanups, all the mulch jobs this week, get Dimension down then mow and landscape the rest of the summer.

Most of the properties are 90% green now, not too much growth to them though.


----------



## Greenery

We have a day or two left of cleanups also. 

Anyone watch the Chicago Nashville game?
CRAWFORD CRAWFORD CRAWFORD.

I'm going to miss the game today. Is it being replayed so I can watch later? No dvr.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS - 

You guys blacktopping yet? Or do you wait for restrictions to be lifted?


----------



## Green Grass

Greenery;1995857 said:


> We have a day or two left of cleanups also.
> 
> Anyone watch the Chicago Nashville game?
> CRAWFORD CRAWFORD CRAWFORD.
> 
> I'm going to miss the game today. Is it being replayed so I can watch later? No dvr.


Usually FSN replays the games


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1995858 said:


> SSS -
> 
> You guys blacktopping yet? Or do you wait for restrictions to be lifted?


We tend to wait. We are staring on the 27th.. Its really early yet. We have been sweeping for three weeks though.

Why do you ask?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1995863 said:


> We tend to wait. We are staring on the 27th.. Its really early yet. We have been sweeping for three weeks though.
> 
> Why do you ask?


No real reason. Just an industry I don't know much about. Figure it'd be tough trying to get a profit going if you couldn't haul full loads unless you weren't too far from the plant.


----------



## CityGuy

59° sunny, slight breeze


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1995852 said:


> Because the brush is dry and that's what they want burnt, duh!
> 
> Really most people don't think the way most of you on here think about it. Same with grass or snow work, farming, construction......ect
> 
> The first part was sarcastic by the way


Its just been all over the media that coditions are dry, don't burn.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1995867 said:


> No real reason. Just an industry I don't know much about. Figure it'd be tough trying to get a profit going if you couldn't haul full loads unless you weren't too far from the plant.


Very true. Since we don't do single family homes we tend to work near the main roads so its not as bad when it come to restrictions. I'm sure we've been on a few roads we shouldn't have.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Went to go look at a landscaping project today. Pull up and the guy has his dot inspection truck in the driveway.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1995872 said:


> Went to go look at a landscaping project today. Pull up and the guy has his dot inspection truck in the driveway.


Hope you were legal.


----------



## CityGuy

Good day to scrub the carpet and air out the house.


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1995872 said:


> Went to go look at a landscaping project today. Pull up and the guy has his dot inspection truck in the driveway.


Better keep driving!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1995872 said:


> Went to go look at a landscaping project today. Pull up and the guy has his dot inspection truck in the driveway.


Were you taking your Kage to storage too?


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;1995872 said:


> Went to go look at a landscaping project today. Pull up and the guy has his dot inspection truck in the driveway.


Doing a cleanup on Thursday, about 5 houses down there was one in the driveway too. I have nothing to worry about but they still make a guy nervous, you don't know how many times I kept looking over there... lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

One of the local inspectors lives about 3 blocks from on of my schools.

I stopped and talked to him once, I've actually had him over to my house to show me what they look for.







We were still put out of service last summer.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

20 yards of mulch between two places. 2 cleanups, in time for everyone to get home and watch the Wild.


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;1995878 said:


> Doing a cleanup on Thursday, about 5 houses down there was one in the driveway too. I have nothing to worry about but they still make a guy nervous, you don't know how many times I kept looking over there... lol


They will always find something


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1995876 said:


> Were you taking your Kage to storage too?


There is nothing wrong with pulling that kage around

To me anyway


----------



## qualitycut

300 on wild to win, another 100 to win by 2 or more. Game time


----------



## Polarismalibu

They guy was actually really nice. We talked for a while if he stoped me he would let me go I think


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1995883 said:


> 300 on wild to win, another 100 to win by 2 or more. Game time


Good luck!!!!

What's the pay out?


----------



## albhb3

fence is done and the vet bill just shy of 800 bucks sweet also got to meet a bunch of neighbors I hadn't yet in the 2 years we've been here and figured out who the jackarse is who sent us that anonymous letter this winter


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1995885 said:


> Good luck!!!!
> 
> What's the pay out?


660 on 300 and if they won by 2 on my hundred bet it pays 350


----------



## Ranger620

Anyone got eyes on what channel the wild are on. Kate 11 and fsn has Detroit WTF


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1995889 said:


> Anyone got eyes on what channel the wild are on. Kate 11 and fsn has Detroit WTF


It's on Kare they don't start till 2:20


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1995890 said:


> It's on Kare they don't start till 2:20


Yup was watching Kare and saw the scrolling announcement down below. Almost lost it


----------



## Doughboy12

Not sure I have can watch this. Not feeling as confidant as Quality is.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;1995881 said:


> They will always find something


This is true!! Let me rephrase that....I "should" have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Zucker is hurting now.

Broken thumb I bet


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1995894 said:


> Zucker is hurting now.


Looked like his thumb. Let's just hope it's nothing bad. We need him


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1995894 said:


> Zucker is hurting now.
> 
> Broken thumb I bet


Wow....that looks painful.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Cafeeee!!!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1995896 said:


> Looked like his thumb. Let's just hope it's nothing bad. We need him


Yeah we really need him now


----------



## Ranger620

Quality is it to late to change your bet. Lol


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1995899 said:


> Yeah we really need him now


I haven't seen him back on yet


----------



## Ranger620

What's vaneks deal. Does he not no it's the playoffs? Step up yer game get your feet moving


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1995902 said:


> What's vaneks deal. Does he not no it's the playoffs? Step up yer game get your feet moving


He hasn't impressed me all year


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1995901 said:


> I haven't seen him back on yet


He's out there


----------



## Ranger620

Game over. Not happy


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drink up. It's gonna be a long game


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1995905 said:


> Game over. Not happy


1st period isnt even over


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1995905 said:


> Game over. Not happy


We are a third period team


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1995908 said:


> We are a third period team


Might not matter if they don't step up and take the skirt off.

Even though they can't play that type of game. This looks like when the Ducks always beat us.


----------



## Doughboy12

Going out to work in the yard. Too nice outside to watch them get manhandled like this. I hope they win but it doesn't look good so far.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1995910 said:


> Going out to work in the yard. Too nice outside to watch them get manhandled like this. I hope they win but it doesn't look good so far.


I got a tv in the garage just for that reason


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;1995905 said:


> Game over. Not happy


Still a long way to go but it's obviously not looking good. We better make it 2-1 before they make it 3-0 that's for sure.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1995907 said:


> 1st period isnt even over





Polarismalibu;1995908 said:


> We are a third period team


Thanks for straightening me up Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

What a save!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

I hate that call. Stupid.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1995916 said:


> I hate that call. Stupid.


Horrible, parise didnt even move


----------



## SSS Inc.

Dube!!!!!!!!!!



You can't faintly here it when he makes a good save. Intensity is picking up.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Was just about 3-0 there


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1995917 said:


> Horrible, parise didnt even move


Then Dubnick gets knocked down twice with no call.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1995919 said:


> Was just about 3-0 there


Was almost 2-1 before that.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Dubnick is starting to look like Hextall. I like it!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Lets see if this works.


----------



## mnlefty

Ranger620;1995902 said:


> What's vaneks deal. Does he not no it's the playoffs? Step up yer game get your feet moving


He looks like he's paying off his gambling debts... hardly skating and can't handle the puck anytime it gets close to him.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1995922 said:


> Dubnick is starting to look like Hextall. I like it!


He needs do do that to ott. He was whacking away purty good there


----------



## Polarismalibu

Like I said ranger. Third period team!


----------



## SSS Inc.

There it is!!!


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1995926 said:


> Like I said ranger. Third period team!


I'm with ya I just needed reassurance
Besides if quality wins a ton of dough when he's in vegas I'm sure he's gonna take us all to a home game


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doooooooobssssss!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1995928 said:


> I'm with ya I just needed reassurance
> Besides if quality wins a ton of dough when he's in vegas I'm sure he's gonna take us all to a home game


At least to the bar for drinks


----------



## Polarismalibu

Talk about a Oprah hair off a goal


----------



## qualitycut

The chances!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

How much closer can we get? We are absolutely dominating right now. Somethings got to go in.


----------



## Polarismalibu

We got this just wait


----------



## Camden

This has the feeling of one of those periods where we totally dominate but the other team scores.


----------



## qualitycut

That would have been a slash if it was us, every time a stick touches a stick and breaks they call it


----------



## Ranger620

Not only are the refs helping St. louis, listening to these announcers talk you would think St. louis already won the series. They wont say much good about MN


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1995935 said:


> This has the feeling of one of those periods where we totally dominate but the other team scores.


Negatrometer.............


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1995936 said:


> That would have been a slash if it was us, every time a stick touches a stick and breaks they call it


I don't get how that stick broke


----------



## CityGuy

Come on boys you got this.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1995938 said:


> Negatrometer.............


What was that?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drink up!!!!!!


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;1995935 said:


> This has the feeling of one of those periods where we totally dominate but the other team scores.


Somebody nailed that call


----------



## SSS Inc.

Dubnyk making that save just made the game for me.


----------



## Polarismalibu

What a save that was


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1995944 said:


> Dubnyk making that save just made the game for me.


That has to be an espn high light real material


----------



## SSS Inc.

I always thought people that throw their hats on the ice are idiots. Why would you give up your hat??


----------



## Polarismalibu

Whatever let them win one. We will get them at home for sure. 

Sorry quality. Bet Monday if you Are there still


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1995949 said:


> Whatever let them win one. We will get them at home for sure.
> 
> Sorry quality. Bet Monday if you Are there still


We started out a little flat. Had 3-4 REALLY close chances. And totally dominated the second half of the game. I'm not worried.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1995950 said:


> We started out a little flat. Had 3-4 REALLY close chances. And totally dominated the second half of the game. I'm not worried.


This^^^^ Sweeping a series doesnt happen all the time


----------



## Camden

Have there ever been a closer game where the final score ended up 4-1? Boy, what a tough loss. They had absolutely no luck whatsoever. I sure hope it doesn't come back to haunt us.


----------



## snowman55

qualitycut;1995883 said:


> 300 on wild to win, another 100 to win by 2 or more. Game time


Should have followed my prediction wild win monday 3-1


----------



## albhb3

wild are junk guarantee they get beat the next 3wesport


----------



## Camden

albhb3;1995957 said:


> wild are junk guarantee they get beat the next 3wesport


I'm willing to bet that you're wrong. $50?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;1995869 said:


> Its just been all over the media that coditions are dry, don't burn.


It's not working very well now is it?


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1995911 said:


> I got a tv in the garage just for that reason


I have one too. Can't see it from the yard though. :waving:


----------



## Doughboy12

This draft lottery thing is cafe stupid. Made up drama.


----------



## Doughboy12

Edmonton wins the lottery. They pick first was third.


----------



## Bill1090

Got up to 76* today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

quality check in?  I'm nervous he got into the $5 32oz taps at 4 Queens.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1995969 said:


> quality check in? I'm nervous he got into the $5 32oz taps at 4 Queens.


Couldn't handle the gambling losses!!


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;1995966 said:


> Edmonton wins the lottery. They pick first was third.


Connor mcDavid first rounder to go with Eberle, hall and nugent Hopkins. The still finished 3rd worst in the league.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;1995970 said:


> Couldn't handle the gambling losses!!


Green were you headed into st boni around 530-6 tonight?


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;1995972 said:


> Green were you headed into st boni around 530-6 tonight?


Negative ghost rider


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;1995973 said:


> Negative ghost rider


Ok. It was a newer ram with western mount. I should have brake checked this guy and put my pintle in his Ram emblem.


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;1995974 said:


> Ok. It was a newer ram with western mount. I should have brake checked this guy and put my pintle in his Ram emblem.


Now that would have been a good picture!


----------



## Green Grass

It's raining! !


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;1995976 said:


> Now that would have been a good picture!


This made me remember when lwnmwrman was locked up in his driveway! that was a great picture!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Either these Redd's Wicked Ale hit a guy hard, or I'm an extreme lightweight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;1995978 said:


> This made me remember when lwnmwrman was locked up in his driveway! that was a great picture!!


Yeah, like two dogs in heat.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1995979 said:


> Either these Redd's Wicked Ale hit a guy hard, or I'm an extreme lightweight.


Lightweight.


----------



## albhb3

Green Grass;1995977 said:


> It's raining! !


I thought it was raining here could smell it but no its not raining at all


----------



## SSS Inc.

So is it actually going to rain all morning? I can't pin down when this stuff will move out of here. I have a big day planned darn it.


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;1995983 said:


> So is it actually going to rain all morning? I can't pin down when this stuff will move out of here. I have a big day planned darn it.


me to gonna sit on the couch and go of course its gonna rain on my bday and then ***** and moan about how its sunday... salty already


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1995983 said:


> So is it actually going to rain all morning? I can't pin down when this stuff will move out of here. I have a big day planned darn it.


I think done by 6 or 7


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1995985 said:


> I think done by 6 or 7


6 would be Perfect!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nice soaking rain here.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1995987 said:


> Nice soaking rain here.


Not a drop here yet.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1995988 said:


> Not a drop here yet.


Better keep the hockey pucks out to measure it


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1995989 said:


> Better keep the hockey pucks out to measure it


Oh I still have about 30 pucks scattered about the backyard. And here I thought someone was stealing my pucks all winter. Turns out I shot them over the boards. 

Summer Rules for Hockey puck weather data are a lot like that weather rock picture people like to post.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1995983 said:


> So is it actually going to rain all morning? I can't pin down when this stuff will move out of here. I have a big day planned darn it.


We're not working tomorrow so it better freakin' rain.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1995996 said:


> We're not working tomorrow so it better freakin' rain.


Same way I feel.


----------



## CityGuy

Really? You fell on the dance floor got a bump on your head and called the fd. 








Put some ice on it and have another drink.


----------



## CityGuy

It's going to be a long day.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1995977 said:


> It's raining! !


It did. Now everything is just wet.


----------



## CityGuy

53°, misty light rain.


----------



## cbservicesllc

You can tell the season is changing... 5 pages in 26 hours with a Wild game in there too!


----------



## qualitycut

Sorry but 4 hrs of sleep since i got here hope it rains monday. Need to catch up on sleep.


----------



## CityGuy

49° and drizzle


----------



## CityGuy

Off to burn a house in a little bit finally.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1996004 said:


> Really? You fell on the dance floor got a bump on your head and called the fd.
> 
> Put some ice on it and have another drink.


But my head hurt!


----------



## SnowGuy73

49° calm rain.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1996012 said:


> But my head hurt!


Figured it was you.


----------



## Bill1090

52* and overcast.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Whomever said rain done by 6-7 was right.

So much for being rained out today.



















I might go spread 5 tree rings.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1996016 said:


> Whomever said rain done by 6-7 was right.
> 
> So much for being rained out today.
> 
> I might go spread 5 tree rings.


Hoping we don't get much more, got 10 gardenplots i got to remove and seed as well as 80 yards of mulch to spread tomorrow. ....


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1996016 said:


> Whomever said rain done by 6-7 was right.
> 
> So much for being rained out today.
> 
> I might go spread 5 tree rings.


Didn't get a drop here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You guys training today made Police Clips. You're famous!!


----------



## unit28

Last Thursday humidity was a mere 37%


70% attm


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I bet none of you can beat 865 on Mmm Fingers on Android.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1996027 said:


> I bet none of you can beat 865 on Mmm Fingers on Android.


Challenge accepted!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got a BOGO card for FOGO that needs to be used before the end of April.

Looks like we're headed there for lunch.


----------



## banonea

anybody looking for a Bobcat skid attached brush hog. heading out to an auction right now, and they have that along with quite a few other grappler buckets going not sure what the price is going to be yet but if someone is interested I can try to keep you up to date


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sun popping out here.


----------



## Greenery

Quality- where was the best place to place bets on the wild out there?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1996038 said:


> Sun popping out here.


Had that all day. Pop out for a few minutes then clouds. Not much rain here. Field work resumes today and lawns tomorrow


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1996041 said:


> Had that all day. Pop out for a few minutes then clouds. Not much rain here. Field work resumes today and lawns tomorrow


I don't think we got much either.

Haven't checked the gauge yet.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1996019 said:


> You guys training today made Police Clips. You're famous!!


Waverly?????


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1996048 said:


> Waverly?????


That's what was posted. So people wouldn't be alarmed


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;1996048 said:


> Waverly?????


Waverly / Howard Lake


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1996049 said:


> That's what was posted. So people wouldn't be alarmed


Ahh. It was a good burn. I think Green learned something.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;1996051 said:


> Ahh. It was a good burn. I think Green learned something.


Don't touch hot aluminum posts with bare hands?


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1996053 said:


> Don't touch hot aluminum posts with bare hands?


More like don't stand in front of a window they may ventilate out of.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1996054 said:


> More like don't stand in front of a window they may ventilate out of.


He almost turn to bbq?


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1996055 said:


> He almost turn to bbq?


Wet and glass pieces came out.


----------



## unit28

Breezy freezy forecast
flakes north m/night
20's Tue/ night
Hold the fert......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone here either have, or have ridden / driven a Polaris Razor?

Wife said those look like fun. I better hurry up and go buy one.

Can they be ridden on the trails like a normal 4 wheeler?


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1996059 said:


> Anyone here either have, or have ridden / driven a Polaris Razor?
> 
> Wife said those look like fun. I better hurry up and go buy one.
> 
> Can they be ridden on the trails like a normal 4 wheeler?


Yes they can I have a couple buddies with them and they love them.


----------



## Camden

unit28;1996058 said:


> Breezy freezy forecast
> flakes north m/night
> 20's Tue/ night
> Hold the fert......


Yikes! That's cold for this time of year. I don't think we're going to get a whole lot of striping done if it's going to be that cold. It'd sure be nice to get all of that type of work done before the good boating weather arrives.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1996059 said:


> Anyone here either have, or have ridden / driven a Polaris Razor?
> 
> Wife said those look like fun. I better hurry up and go buy one.
> 
> Can they be ridden on the trails like a normal 4 wheeler?


Yeah you can ride them on trails. I could send you to my he will give ya a deal. Between me and my family we bought a ton of stuff the past two years from him


----------



## Green Grass

The state has a new toy.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1996059 said:


> Anyone here either have, or have ridden / driven a Polaris Razor?
> 
> Wife said those look like fun. I better hurry up and go buy one.
> 
> Can they be ridden on the trails like a normal 4 wheeler?


This = bada$$ fun
http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/snd/4945633327.html

This not so much http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/snw/4919046838.html


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://greenbay.craigslist.org/fb/grb/snw/4884656851

Doesn't work... 900 razor, crew, voodoo blue.


----------



## Deershack

LwnmwrMan22;1996059 said:


> Anyone here either have, or have ridden / driven a Polaris Razor?
> 
> Wife said those look like fun. I better hurry up and go buy one.
> 
> Can they be ridden on the trails like a normal 4 wheeler?


I rode my son's on Whitefish. Was a blast until I went through the ice in 4' of water. Damm those thing are heavy when trying to lift them straight up. Thing never stopped running. Got it out and drove it home.


----------



## CityGuy

Looks to be cold at night this week with lows near freezing.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light rain again.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Had a BOGO for FOGO. Ended up here for dinner. They charged my 12 year old and took my dinner as the "get one".

Never had that happen before.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1996079 said:


> Had a BOGO for FOGO. Ended up here for dinner. They charged my 12 year old and took my dinner as the "get one".
> 
> Never had that happen before.


You could have invited the rest of us.


----------



## unit28

Those that oppose the Vike stadium


Check out the country music awards on TV
at the new cowboy stadium

Wow


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1996027 said:


> I bet none of you can beat 865 on Mmm Fingers on Android.


Got up to 664.


----------



## unit28

Lmn22

http://www.atvtraderonline.com/dealers/detail/Caswell-Cycle-730408


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1996039 said:


> Quality- where was the best place to place bets on the wild out there?


I bet at both golden nugget and the plaza because thats where we were watching the games.


----------



## CityGuy

Starting 10's tomorrow. 5 is going to come way to early. But, get to look forward to fridays off.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1996085 said:


> Lmn22
> 
> http://www.atvtraderonline.com/dealers/detail/Caswell-Cycle-730408


I bought my Suzuki Katana from Caswell.


----------



## unit28

HWO POSTED BY NWS
oh boy

http://forecast.weather.gov/showsig...orecast&lat=45.5643&lon=-93.2269#.VTRPjsko7qA

SPRINKLES ARE IMMINENT. ........


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1996065 said:


> The state has a new toy.


The state doesn't know what should be patched and what SHOULDN'T be crackfilled. I hate when I see a load of rubber on an area needing a real repair. They should know better. Nice tractor though.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1996093 said:


> The state doesn't know what should be patched and what SHOULDN'T be crackfilled. I hate when I see a load of rubber on an area needing a real repair. They should know better. Nice tractor though.


Oh and the keys where in the tractor.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1996095 said:


> Oh and the keys where in the tractor.


This might be because I'm listening to Wu-Tang right now.... but you should have ganked it.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1996098 said:


> This might be because I'm listening to Wu-Tang right now.... but you should have ganked it.


Your neighborhood is getting to you!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1996100 said:


> Your neighborhood is getting to you!


It always has. Actually my neighbors would freak out if they heard this. They seem to be more into Elton John. I can listen to just about anything. Next up is Gravediggaz. I used to blast 36 chambers in my '85 Cutlass Ciera. :laughing:. Don't think any less of me. This stuff is 20 years old.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1996101 said:


> It always has. Actually my neighbors would freak out if they heard this. They seem to be more into Elton John. I can listen to just about anything. Next up is Gravediggaz. I used to blast 36 chambers in my '85 Cutlass Ciera. :laughing:. Don't think any less of me. This stuff is 20 years old.


Straight outta Compton a crazy mothercafer named SSS...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1996065 said:


> The state has a new toy.


Ha, the state ordered around 70 from my deere dealer a few years ago and cancelled when they came in. I think they might still have some


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1996103 said:


> Straight outta Compton a crazy mothercafer named SSS...


West side til I die. Well actually more than likely the sw side of Minneapolis right by the creek and lakes. Its so much like compton though I'm sure. 

Next up Death Row records' greatest hits.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

On the phone with my dad, his gf is a 45 year old stripper and can't figure out why she can't make money at it any more and the 20 somethings hog the money


----------



## skorum03

Calgary vs. Vancouver game very entertaining. Lots of after the whistle stuff


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1996109 said:


> On the phone with my dad, his gf is a 45 year old stripper and can't figure out why she can't make money at it any more and the 20 somethings hog the money


I think I just threw up in my mouth a little bit... Good for your dad though...


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1996109 said:


> On the phone with my dad, his gf is a 45 year old stripper and can't figure out why she can't make money at it any more and the 20 somethings hog the money


A) How old is your dad?
B) Is she hot or not? 
C) On a positive note she sounds like an intelligent gal. 
.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;1996112 said:


> A) How old is your dad?
> B) Is she hot or not?
> C) On a positive note she sounds like an intelligent gal.
> .


Early 60's
If she wasn't so damn tan, probably would be. He also says she gaining weight fast. 
Intelligent? Not so sure. She had he kids names tattooed on her. Had them covered up with a nasty tattoo, then re tattoed them elsewhere


----------



## Drakeslayer

jimslawnsnow;1996109 said:


> On the phone with my dad, his gf is a 45 year old stripper and can't figure out why she can't make money at it any more and the 20 somethings hog the money


Any pictures?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Drakeslayer;1996114 said:


> Any pictures?


Yeah, showed them to snowguy last year. He thought she was decent, but I think that's a given with him


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Oh and she lives by dough, kinda. In those town homes by porter house


----------



## Drakeslayer

jimslawnsnow;1996115 said:


> Yeah, showed them to snowguy last year. He thought she was decent, but I think that's a given with him


Probably most of us and your dad.


----------



## Drakeslayer

jimslawnsnow;1996116 said:


> Oh and she lives by dough, kinda. In those town homes by porter house


Haven't heard from doughboy in a while......


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;1996118 said:


> Haven't heard from doughboy in a while......


He ran to the townhomes for a show


----------



## Camden

There is some serious bad blood between Calgary and Vancouver. How those teams will shake hands after the series is beyond me.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1996120 said:


> There is some serious bad blood between Calgary and Vancouver. How those teams will shake hands after the series is beyond me.


I have never seen so much slashing In a single game.

Classic hockey fights


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sounds like it's a bit windy out today. A bit of a bummer after last week.


----------



## CityGuy

40° cloudy and windy


----------



## CityGuy

Wind advisory until tonight. 25-35mph. Gusting to 45 this afternoon.


----------



## banonea

40 and windy here...... with luck, the wind dries it out quick.


----------



## SnowGuy73

40° windy cloudy.


----------



## CityGuy

Who invited this wind? Wow it's going blow me over.


----------



## Bill1090

43*, wind, and light rain.


----------



## mnlefty

Sounds like a lovely day to do some resi irrigation startups.... yuck.


----------



## banonea

mnlefty;1996130 said:


> Sounds like a lovely day to do some resi irrigation startups.... yuck.


I agree, not looking forward to mulch today.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Clean ups / dethatching done here, picking up more fert today is about all I have to do.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1801654 said:


>


1 year ago last week.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22;1996135 said:


> 1 year ago last week.


Amazing. No snow here either. I'm in Nashville. Wife started her 
New job this morning. Got her new apartment all set up. I'm flying back
Tomorrow to dig into the rest of my clean ups.


----------



## CityGuy

If it's going to be this cold then it may as well snow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

mnlefty;1996130 said:


> Sounds like a lovely day to do some resi irrigation startups.... yuck.


Yeahhhhh... I pushed all mine to later this week...


----------



## MNPLOWCO

I'm sitting in an interesting restaurant having breakfast.
The food is american classic. The décor is bright orange.
Large murals on the walls consist of portraits of General
Lee, a boxing painting (10x5), Elton John, man with cigarette
With dog. Marilyn Monroe, the Beatles Abby road cover,
Uncle Sam Army recruiting poster, a D.C. 8 aircraft and a dolly 
Parton and a field of sprouts with a tree with no leaves plus
Many more. The music just changed from Mexican polka!?!!?? to heavy computerized Mexican techno.
It is for the lack of a better word...confusing. ?!??!?!!?


----------



## CityGuy

36° cloudy and windy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1996143 said:


> Yeahhhhh... I pushed all mine to later this week...


I try to push mine to June.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Well I have another customer I'm about to fire... Calls yesterday to see why we aren't mowing or fertilizing yet... Says "ALL" of her neighbors have gotten fertilized and their lawns look great... Her yard has pine trees up the cafe... She demands that I come out there today to look at it... My response of "If all of your neighbors jumped off a bridge, would you?" wasn't met with a very positive response...


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Whoa, how could I have missed the chess game in the
Woods, under a tree with a ballerina , Napoleon, a business
Man and a clown.......wtf. I'm getting frightened now.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1996146 said:


> I try to push mine to June.


Oh yeah for sure... I'm just talking the pain in the butt ones


----------



## skorum03

MNPLOWCO;1996148 said:


> Whoa, how could I have missed the chess game in the
> Woods, under a tree with a ballerina , Napoleon, a business
> Man and a clown.......wtf. I'm getting frightened now.


Go to jacks bbq, little hole in the wall place down on Broadway. Far and away the best brisket I've ever had. And very reasonably priced.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO;1996148 said:


> Whoa, how could I have missed the chess game in the
> Woods, under a tree with a ballerina , Napoleon, a business
> Man and a clown.......wtf. I'm getting frightened now.


You sound like you're at the chicken wing place I mention, D-spot.

The murals on the walls, you have to figure out what sort of mind painted those.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1996141 said:


> If it's going to be this cold then it may as well snow.


This........


----------



## CityGuy

10 feet and the melters broke. It's definitely a monday.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

skorum03;1996151 said:


> Go to jacks bbq, little hole in the wall place down on Broadway. Far and away the best brisket I've ever had. And very reasonably priced.


I saw that. That whole Broadway area is fantastic. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## skorum03

MNPLOWCO;1996156 said:


> I saw that. That whole Broadway area is fantastic. Thanks for the tip.


Rippy's also has some really good bbq. I was just down there last month so it's all fresh in my mind. Would love to go back. Fun town


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22;1996152 said:


> You sound like you're at the chicken wing place I mention, D-spot.
> 
> The murals on the walls, you have to figure out what sort of mind painted those.


Bazaaro world. Mind melting.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

the grass is so amazingly thick around here.all of the grounds crews are out here in Nashville, actually I'm in the Franklin/ Brent wood area just south of Nashvillewhere all the country stars live. I swear the blades of grass are about 8 inches tall and they look to be cutting them at about the 5 inch mark. all their dicks are lifted almost to the max. due to the tight landscaping around a lot of these commercial properties it looks like everybody has a mulch kits.and the work I've seen so far is quite exceptional. If I move my business down here I think I'm going to have to up my game considerably.I'm not sure of any pricing 
structure but it will be interesting to find out.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

my job today, while the queen bee is at work on her first day, is moving boxes to the appropriate rooms hooking up computers and TVs vacuuming and other various domestic duties.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO;1996159 said:


> the grass is so amazingly thick around here.all of the grounds crews are out here in Nashville, actually I'm in the Franklin/ Brent wood area just south of Nashvillewhere all the country stars live. I swear the blades of grass are about 8 inches tall and they look to be cutting them at about the 5 inch mark. all their dicks are lifted almost to the max. due to the tight landscaping around a lot of these commercial properties it looks like everybody has a mulch kits.and the work I've seen so far is quite exceptional. If I move my business down here I think I'm going to have to up my game considerably.I'm not sure of any pricing
> structure but it will be interesting to find out.


Proof reading is your friend :laughing:

just giving you grief MNPLOW, I suppose I'll have to buy gas to get you to come up and help plow in the future.

That, or a plane ticket. You wanna just leave the truck at my place, I'll come to the airport and pick you up when needed.


----------



## CityGuy

MNPLOWCO;1996160 said:


> my job today, while the queen bee is at work on her first day, is moving boxes to the appropriate rooms hooking up computers and TVs vacuuming and other various domestic duties.


Your such a good husband.


----------



## Polarismalibu

MNPLOWCO;1996159 said:


> the grass is so amazingly thick around here.all of the grounds crews are out here in Nashville, actually I'm in the Franklin/ Brent wood area just south of Nashvillewhere all the country stars live. I swear the blades of grass are about 8 inches tall and they look to be cutting them at about the 5 inch mark. all their dicks are lifted almost to the max. due to the tight landscaping around a lot of these commercial properties it looks like everybody has a mulch kits.and the work I've seen so far is quite exceptional. If I move my business down here I think I'm going to have to up my game considerably.I'm not sure of any pricing
> structure but it will be interesting to find out.


Umm those lawn guys have issues if they got there junk maxed out all day


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1996163 said:


> Umm those lawn guys have issues if they got there junk maxed out all day


Mine is on the days where there's nothing to do but put the headphones in and ride around on a mower all day.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

well the truck did say viagra mowing services, so I figured that just goes with the territory.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Grass is starting to look shaggy in spots, but not mowable yet.

MAYBE next week for spot mowing??

Anything that gets a mower this week won't need one next week.


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;1996118 said:


> Haven't heard from doughboy in a while......


Wait, What? (Posted during the first period Saturday...) :waving:


----------



## CityGuy

So melter had an electrical wire broke on hand wand. Get that fixed fire it up and pump won't turn now. Unattach wire and pump runs. Hmmm short in there somewhere.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1996167 said:


> Grass is starting to look shaggy in spots, but not mowable yet.
> 
> MAYBE next week for spot mowing??
> 
> Anything that gets a mower this week won't need one next week.


I mowed my back yard Saturday....sure as cafe wasn't going to rake it. (all it really needed.)
Used the back pack blower on the side yard to clean up all the oak branches...man what a pain.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Soil temp at JDL in Maplewood this morning.....















32°F.


----------



## albhb3

cbservicesllc;1996147 said:


> Well I have another customer I'm about to fire... Calls yesterday to see why we aren't mowing or fertilizing yet... Says "ALL" of her neighbors have gotten fertilized and their lawns look great... Her yard has pine trees up the cafe... She demands that I come out there today to look at it... My response of "If all of your neighbors jumped off a bridge, would you?" wasn't met with a very positive response...


WHAT your not gonna tell us the response


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1996173 said:


> Soil temp at JDL in Maplewood this morning.....
> 
> 32°F.


Seriously?


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1996135 said:


> 1 year ago last week.


ya know whats funny just talked to my uncle up in maine they still have huge piles up there and not far north has over 3ft on the ground still... They were still snowmobiling last weekThumbs Up.... Found out my cousin finished 2nd at USASA nationals in womens down hill snowboarding. Sounds like shes going to worlds next year to try to qualify for 2018 Thumbs Up If that happens Im going on vacation


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Brrrrrr, this clay should dry up quick in these temps.....right?


----------



## Bill1090

43*
Cloudy and windy.
Feels like -20*


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Figure might not be the best of scenarios to be randomly driving around the state buildings with a pallet of fert in the truck. Seeing as it's like the 20th anniversary of the Oklahoma bombing.

The guy at the Dept of Ag building Didn't appreciate that I didn't sign in and just blew through the metal detector either.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Gasoline up to $2.45.


----------



## albhb3

um why do you have a pallet of FEET in your truck. Sup dahmer


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Plowsite is all about body parts today.


----------



## cbservicesllc

albhb3;1996175 said:


> WHAT your not gonna tell us the response


Meh... I wasn't really listening...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You all need to keep up the posts. I don't have anything to read while I'm not working.


----------



## Bill1090

So I decided I might go to school to be an EMT. That lead me to buy the most expensive book I've ever seen. Clowns!


----------



## Bill1090

42*
Cloudy and windy.
People forgot how to drive today.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

brand new Keurig coffee dispenser not working. just pulled it out of the box and hooked it up and no flow.called the Keurig emergency department because I need my coffee stat.we went through all the usual troubleshooting and it was decided that it was a defective machine........noooooooo.they are sending me out another one. Poop. (or lack there of)


----------



## ryde307

Bill1090;1996190 said:


> So I decided I might go to school to be an EMT. That lead me to buy the most expensive book I've ever seen. Clowns!


Goto school for something you can make a better living at. EMT's a severely underpaid.


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;1996193 said:


> Goto school for something you can make a better living at. EMT's a severely underpaid.


This......


----------



## Bill1090

ryde307;1996193 said:


> Goto school for something you can make a better living at. EMT's a severely underpaid.


The plan is to then go for a fire medic program after the course is done.


----------



## Bill1090

MNPLOWCO;1996192 said:


> brand new Keurig coffee dispenser not working. just pulled it out of the box and hooked it up and no flow.called the Keurig emergency department because I need my coffee stat.we went through all the usual troubleshooting and it was decided that it was a defective machine........noooooooo.they are sending me out another one. Poop. (or lack there of)


Is the tube plugged?


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1996193 said:


> Goto school for something you can make a better living at. EMT's a severely underpaid.


This.......


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Bill1090;1996197 said:


> Is the tube plugged?


I cleared everything from the nozels and anything that I can get out that wasn't taking the machine apart.it's some internal pump problem


----------



## snowman55

Let the pregame festivities commence. Go wild


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1996189 said:


> You all need to keep up the posts. I don't have anything to read while I'm not working.


Some of us had to work.


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;1996191 said:


> 42*
> Cloudy and windy.
> People forgot how to drive today.


Normal day for me.


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;1996193 said:


> Goto school for something you can make a better living at. EMT's a severely underpaid.


This...........,


----------



## CityGuy

snowman55;1996201 said:


> Let the pregame festivities commence. Go wild


This..........


----------



## MNPLOWCO

these guys cut a lot of grass at my wife's new complex. to Xmarks sixtieswith two 52 inch walk behinds 2 guys trimming and two guys blowing they started at 8 this morning and looks like they will finish up around four.


----------



## albhb3

as others have said don't do emt work. you would be better working at mcd's and become a manager. Truly they get paid squat, which is bs for what they do


----------



## MNPLOWCO

56 man hours.I wonder what the rate is here.between 35 and 45 per man hour I would believe.so maybe 10 to 12 thousand per month?


----------



## albhb3

my nap was delicious holy crap im tired


----------



## MNPLOWCO

albhb3;1996211 said:


> my nap was delicious holy crap im tired


for the first time in my life I could have taken a nap today. I'm just too afraid that I wouldn't wake up from it. like you, I think I would feel like crap.


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;1996211 said:


> my nap was delicious holy crap im tired


Dreary weather will do that to a guy.


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;1996213 said:


> Dreary weather will do that to a guy.


I think its more from a lack of sleep only get an hour from sunday to Monday 11pm starts suck on sunday nights


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;1996213 said:


> Dreary weather will do that to a guy.


This.......


----------



## albhb3

ITS TEBOW TIME!!!



welcome to the 2015 nfl season over and over and over and over and over


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I just want to curl up in bed and stay there. This cold weather is a shock to the body after the hot weather we had. I even got sun burnt


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO;1996210 said:


> 56 man hours.I wonder what the rate is here.between 35 and 45 per man hour I would believe.so maybe 10 to 12 thousand per month?


That's gotta be a big place, or they have the wrong equipment.

We do approximately 50 acres at our Sr. High with 6 people, mow and trim all the fenceline, and on a good day, do it in about 30 man hours.

Bad day, 50 man hours.


----------



## Polarismalibu

It's snowing


----------



## ryde307

MNPLOWCO;1996210 said:


> 56 man hours.I wonder what the rate is here.between 35 and 45 per man hour I would believe.so maybe 10 to 12 thousand per month?


Guessing 40-45. Guessing it's around 100k account there. A couple more weeks of mowing, clean ups, fert, shrub maint, bed maint, Ect.


LwnmwrMan22;1996218 said:


> That's gotta be a big place, or they have the wrong equipment.
> 
> We do approximately 50 acres at our Sr. High with 6 people, mow and trim all the fenceline, and on a good day, do it in about 30 man hours.
> 
> Bad day, 50 man hours.


I'm guessing it's a nicer condo/ apartment complex. More broken up areas.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22;1996218 said:


> That's gotta be a big place, or they have the wrong equipment.
> 
> We do approximately 50 acres at our Sr. High with 6 people, mow and trim all the fenceline, and on a good day, do it in about 30 man hours.
> 
> Bad day, 50 man hours.


an incredible amount of hills and tight areas around curb lines and trees kind of a Parkway type of feel to everything. the topography would drive me crazy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1996221 said:


> Guessing 40-45. Guessing it's around 100k account there. A couple more weeks of mowing, clean ups, fert, shrub maint, bed maint, Ect.
> 
> I'm guessing it's a nicer condo/ apartment complex. More broken up areas.


You're probably right. I was thinking her work place, like he dropped her off, they were strarting, then he picked her up, they were just finishing.

Your number is probably pretty close.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

ryde307;1996221 said:


> Guessing 40-45. Guessing it's around 100k account there. A couple more weeks of mowing, clean ups, fert, shrub maint, bed maint, Ect.
> 
> I'm guessing it's a nicer condo/ apartment complex. More broken up areas.


you're probably right, I didn't even take into account all of the hedges bushes excetera etc. there are absolute tons of shrubs and bushes to be maintained.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

So on exmarks, what's the main difference in the E and s series beside the 8 gallon vs 12 gallon fuel tank?


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;1996193 said:


> Goto school for something you can make a better living at. EMT's a severely underpaid.


This and that. Just go for the medic skip the EMT.


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;1996214 said:


> I think its more from a lack of sleep only get an hour from sunday to Monday 11pm starts suck on sunday nights


That too.......


----------



## CityGuy

Saw a few snow flakes floating around on the way home.




What a tease.


----------



## CityGuy

40° cloudy and windy


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1996225 said:


> So on exmarks, what's the main difference in the E and s series beside the 8 gallon vs 12 gallon fuel tank?


Decks, Spindles, Seats, Hydros, Power...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1996231 said:


> Decks, Spindles, Seats, Hydros, Power...


Same decks. Both are series 4. Both have the same seats. Free upgrade on the E series this month. Engines are the same. Didn't look at the hydro system.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1996167 said:


> Grass is starting to look shaggy in spots, but not mowable yet.
> 
> MAYBE next week for spot mowing??
> 
> Anything that gets a mower this week won't need one next week.


We were going to mow this week but decided to get the rest of the work done, going to fire up on mon next week


----------



## albhb3

cbservicesllc;1996231 said:


> Decks, Spindles, Seats, Hydros, Power...


this isn't gonna turn into the trailer pricing debate is it


----------



## jimslawnsnow

albhb3;1996239 said:


> this isn't gonna turn into the trailer pricing debate is it


There really isn't a real price increase in the 2 in question. It's when you jump to the x series is when it's 3k or more increase


----------



## banonea

Got all the mulch spread, satellite dishes out of the ground, fence repaired and the grass area that the residents had been driving thru by the broken fence graded. all that's left is to till up all the garden plots they want gone and seed them (residents are PISSED :realmad and move 40 parking blocks and dispose of the broken ones, $9250.00 in 2 days with less than $1100.00 overhead......I will take jobs like this all summerpayuppayuppayup


----------



## CityGuy

Drizzling with a few flakes mixed in.

Still windy.


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1996242 said:


> Got all the mulch spread, satellite dishes out of the ground, fence repaired and the grass area that the residents had been driving thru by the broken fence graded. all that's left is to till up all the garden plots they want gone and seed them (residents are PISSED :realmad and move 40 parking blocks and dispose of the broken ones, $9250.00 in 2 days with less than $1100.00 overhead......I will take jobs like this all summerpayuppayuppayup


How many yards of mulch, thought it was like 40 yards, how only 1100 in overhead


----------



## NorthernProServ

Let's take a poll.....


Who trims bushes, then blows the trimings into the grass and then mulches everything up ?


----------



## Camden

NorthernProServ;1996246 said:


> Let's take a poll.....
> 
> Who trims bushes, then blows the trimings into the grass and then mulches everything up ?


Not me. I'll rake up all the large clippings and then suck up the rest with the bagger.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1996246 said:


> Let's take a poll.....
> 
> Who trims bushes, then blows the trimings into the grass and then mulches everything up ?


I thought that was the only way. Either that or go over the top with a fresh layer of mulch???

The only way that's cost effective anyways.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1996247 said:


> Not me. I'll rake up all the large clippings and then suck up the rest with the bagger.


Well yeah, if there's large branches we pull those up first.


----------



## TKLAWN

Camden;1996247 said:


> Not me. I'll rake up all the large clippings and then suck up the rest with the bagger.


Same here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got word from both the township and watershed district, no permit to get rid of the cat tails at my townhomes, as long as we don't disturb the dirt.

Guy at the watershed said to try to cut the stalks off below the water level, then remove and dispose of the entire cutting.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1996245 said:


> How many yards of mulch, thought it was like 40 yards, how only 1100 in overhead


30 yards.......


----------



## banonea

NorthernProServ;1996246 said:


> Let's take a poll.....
> 
> Who trims bushes, then blows the trimings into the grass and then mulches everything up ?


I do if i can and they ain't too big.......


----------



## Greenery

Camden;1996247 said:


> Not me. I'll rake up all the large clippings and then suck up the rest with the bagger.


This is what we do.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1996252 said:


> Got word from both the township and watershed district, no permit to get rid of the cat tails at my townhomes, as long as we don't disturb the dirt.
> 
> Guy at the watershed said to try to cut the stalks off below the water level, then remove and dispose of the entire cutting.


In my experience they will grow right back within a month or two.


----------



## Green Grass

I just passed someone with a plow on .


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1996257 said:


> I just passed someone with a plow on .


Really???????


----------



## albhb3

Green Grass;1996257 said:


> I just passed someone with a plow on .


that reminds me I passed 2 in downtown minneap this morning 1 had a load of salt on


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1996252 said:


> Got word from both the township and watershed district, no permit to get rid of the cat tails at my townhomes, as long as we don't disturb the dirt.
> 
> Guy at the watershed said to try to cut the stalks off below the water level, then remove and dispose of the entire cutting.


And then in 1-3 years you can charge then to do it again


----------



## CityGuy

It's game time...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1996260 said:


> And then in 1-3 years you can charge then to do it again


Hopefully.......


----------



## Doughboy12

Guy sitting behind Hitchcock makes him look small...:laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

I really don't think the Blues will be burned by Zucker's speed again. Can't say the same for the wild and Terisinko


----------



## Doughboy12

Damn......that almost worked too soon. :waving:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1996266 said:


> Damn......that almost worked too soon. :waving:


Do it again.

We are really ignoring all their little jabs and shoves. I kind like it that they can't rattle us with that crap.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1996267 said:


> Do it again.
> 
> We are really ignoring all their little jabs and shoves. I kind like it that they can't rattle us with that crap.


They are just hugging it out


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1996267 said:


> Do it again.
> 
> We are really ignoring all their little jabs and shoves. I kind like it that they can't rattle us with that crap.


And just as you say that Stewart adds a couple of good face washes in...lol


----------



## SSS Inc.

Its about time!!!!!!!!! They need to call more of this.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1996269 said:


> And just as you say that Stewart adds a couple of good face washes in...lol


And gets us the power play!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1996269 said:


> And just as you say that Stewart adds a couple of good face washes in...lol


It was about five seconds after I posted.


----------



## albhb3

man bear pigs are in the cattle trailer heading to swift and co...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Dooby dooby doo!


----------



## Doughboy12

Anemic power play is going to be the end of us....but you knew that already. Teams aren't afraid to ruff it up and take penalties.


----------



## TKLAWN

Wild will dominate the 2nd period.

Watch and learn doughboy....


----------



## Doughboy12

Does anyone know the Southview Design Landscape guys?


----------



## Doughboy12

TKLAWN;1996276 said:


> Wild will dominate the 2nd period.
> 
> Watch and learn doughboy....


Wait what? I thought they were a 3rd period team?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1996277 said:


> Does anyone know the Southview Design Landscape guys?


Most of us do I'm sure. Why do you ask?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1996277 said:


> Does anyone know the Southview Design Landscape guys?


I know one of their designers.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1996278 said:


> Wait what? I thought they were a 3rd period team?


We dominte full games now. Pretty sure we spent most of the first in their end. It didn't help but it keeps me from getting nervous when the puck is 100' from our goalie.


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;1996275 said:


> Anemic power play is going to be the end of us....but you knew that already.* Teams aren't afraid to ruff it up and take* *penalties*.


I hate that I have to agree with this!


----------



## Bill1090

Turning out to be a good day. I found my George Jones and Waylon cds.


----------



## CityGuy

Wow great chances.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Wow.....that was exciting.


----------



## CityGuy

Great pressure by that line.


----------



## Camden

Almost 3:1 in shots. This once again has the feeling of a period where we dominate but the other team scores.


----------



## SSS Inc.

camden;1996287 said:


> almost 3:1 in shots. This once again has the feeling of a period where we dominate but the other team scores.


stop saying that!!!!!​


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1996287 said:


> Almost 3:1 in shots. This once again has the feeling of a period where we dominate but the other team scores.


Thats what i was thinking but knew you would say it.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1996288 said:


> stop saying that!!!!!​


But it's true


----------



## SSS Inc.

green grass;1996290 said:


> but it's true


no
no​no​
.........


----------



## Polarismalibu

They negativity in here sucks


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;1996292 said:


> They negativity in here sucks


The writing's on the wall.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1996279 said:


> Most of us do I'm sure. Why do you ask?


Passed an old guy pulling a Felling and box full of cleaned up cafe.


----------



## Camden

I can't believe Bergenheim gets scratched from games. He's always in on the play.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Wild goal at 5:05


----------



## TKLAWN

Polarismalibu;1996292 said:


> They negativity in here sucks


Agreed.......!


----------



## CityGuy

Goal....................


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal..........


----------



## Polarismalibu

Goal!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Dang it I was off by 47 seconds.


----------



## Polarismalibu

And you guys said they would score not us


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1996303 said:


> And you guys said they would score not us


Not me.


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;1996303 said:


> And you guys said they would score not us


Very happy to be wrong. I still think the Blues will score a cheap azz goal despite being dominated.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SSS Inc.;1996297 said:


> Wild goal at 5:05


Well you were close.


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;1996283 said:


> Turning out to be a good day. I found my George Jones and Waylon cds.


Now just find Willy and you will be all set...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1996305 said:


> Very happy to be wrong. I still think the Blues will score a cheap azz goal despite being dominated.


That's ok we still have the momentum and the crowd is happy now.


----------



## Doughboy12

For once I wasn't the one talking smack....:waving:


----------



## Doughboy12

Seems we are having a let down.....









Let's see if that works.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Wowwwwwwwwww. Nice use of the stick Parise. I tell me kids everyday to work hard like parise. Never gives up. Loving it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Here we go!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Goal..........................


----------



## Doughboy12

Ok.........goal!!!!!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

Doughboy12;1996310 said:


> Seems we are having a let down.....
> 
> Let's see if that works.


Who's your DADDY.


----------



## Polarismalibu

That's the momentum talking there


----------



## SSS Inc.

Dooooooooobbbsssss


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1996317 said:


> Dooooooooobbbsssss


This............


----------



## Camden

Kouivu took a punch to the back of the head on that last face off in our zone. Didn't see who did it. Straight up shot to the head....


----------



## Polarismalibu

Knew it was gonna get rough after two goals


----------



## CityGuy

Put that dink in the box and leave him there.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1996319 said:


> Kouivu took a punch to the back of the head on that last face off in our zone. Didn't see who did it. Straight up shot to the head....


Yeah this could turn into the Calgary game if this keeps up


----------



## CityGuy

Some of these blues players should be invited to meet with the NHL reps tomorrow. Cheap shots.


----------



## SSS Inc.

At some point they have to start calling some of this. I say keep taking the puches (within reason). I think its funny.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Dumba is having fun lol


----------



## SSS Inc.

I think Dumba is my favorite guy right now.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1996323 said:


> Some of these blues players should be invited to meet with the NHL reps tomorrow. Cheap shots.


Or the plow site bill collector....calling Bano.


----------



## Greenery

Doughboy12;1996265 said:


> I really don't think the Blues will be burned by Zucker's speed again. Can't say the same for the wild and Terisinko


Ok Blues fanboy.

I believe Teristinko was burned by Granlund?


----------



## Doughboy12

Greenery;1996330 said:


> Ok Blues fanboy.


It worked didn't it???? Keep up with the class or go back to your glass/can.

Nice edit. You look silly.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1996324 said:


> At some point they have to start calling some of this. I say keep taking the puches (within reason). I think its funny.


Problem is it will start to have an effect at some point. I hope they start calling it soon rather than later.


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;1996307 said:


> Now just find Willy and you will be all set...


Working on it. Found Chris Ledoux in the meantime.


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;1996323 said:


> Some of these blues players should be invited to meet with the NHL reps tomorrow. Cheap shots.


This. ........


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1996234 said:


> Same decks. Both are series 4. Both have the same seats. Free upgrade on the E series this month. Engines are the same. Didn't look at the hydro system.


Well... something is different... Talk to your dealer...


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1996329 said:


> Or the plow site bill collector....calling Bano.


Bigger they are the harder they fall......


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1996338 said:


> Bigger they are the harder they fall......


Let's rooooolllllllll.


----------



## Doughboy12

Career playoff records when scoring a goal...

Jason Pominville - 12-1 (.923)
Zach Parise - 15-7 (.682)


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1996332 said:


> Problem is it will start to have an effect at some point. I hope they start calling it soon rather than later.


It usually has an effect unless the receiving team is really committed to the idea of just taking it and more or less laughing at the other guys like Dumba did tonight. I think this team is committed to not getting involved in any garbage. Its easier to ignore when you are really dominating the play.

I hope they keep the tempo up in the third.

As far as getting the calls I'm starting to think the lack of calls is motivating our guys.


----------



## Greenery

SSS Inc.;1996327 said:


> I think Dumba is my favorite guy right now.


He's been fairly impressive, one of my favorites as well.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1996337 said:


> Well... something is different... Talk to your dealer...


I did, but you know how they are. I went on the website after posting the question. Basically are the same mower. 8 gallon vs 12 gallon tank. 1k more too for the s series. Oh and the tires are different. Kenda on the E and Carlisle on the s and X series. Kinda silly I think to make 2 series the same with a couple minor difference


----------



## Greenery

Doughboy12;1996331 said:


> It worked didn't it???? Keep up with the class or go back to your glass/can.
> 
> Nice edit. You look silly.


My edit was to drive my point of your sillyness, fanboy.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1996331 said:


> It worked didn't it???? Keep up with the class or go back to your glass/can.
> 
> Nice edit. You look silly.


Don't be so sensitive.


----------



## cbservicesllc

albhb3;1996239 said:


> this isn't gonna turn into the trailer pricing debate is it


Nah... I've got Exmarks already... I have no dog in the fight


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1996246 said:


> Let's take a poll.....
> 
> Who trims bushes, then blows the trimings into the grass and then mulches everything up ?


We do this depending on the trimmings... Try to get the big stuff out...


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1996342 said:


> It usually has an effect unless the receiving team is really committed to the idea of just taking it and more or less laughing at the other guys like Dumba did tonight. I think this team is committed to not getting involved in any garbage. Its easier to ignore when you are really dominating the play.
> 
> I hope they keep the tempo up in the third.
> 
> As far as getting the calls I'm starting to think the lack of calls is motivating our guys.


I hope you are right. (No reason to think otherwise)
And yes to the last part. 
I was serious about the let down........then they take it down and score. :waving:


----------



## Camden

We're starting to put up some pages again! 

3rd period, here we go! (I've never been so happy to be wrong before. I hope it continues.)


----------



## Doughboy12

Greenery;1996346 said:


> My edit was to drive my point of your sillyness, fanboy.


I'm not even remotely sure where you are getting this fanboy stuff drunk boy.


----------



## Doughboy12

That must be why Grandlund never shoots.....he's got the yips.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1996352 said:


> We're starting to put up some pages again!
> 
> 3rd period, here we go! (I've never been so happy to be wrong before. I hope it continues.)


That's because I'm a certified power poster. wesport


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;1996345 said:


> I did, but you know how they are. I went on the website after posting the question. Basically are the same mower. 8 gallon vs 12 gallon tank. 1k more too for the s series. Oh and the tires are different. Kenda on the E and Carlisle on the s and X series. Kinda silly I think to make 2 series the same with a couple minor difference


Yeah, you really need to check the website for yourself.

I compared the x-series vs s-series and the dealer failed to mention some changes that were important to me.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1996353 said:


> I'm not even remotely sure where you are getting this fanboy stuff drunk boy.


Doughboy....I know we're not friends anymore but seriously I think the guy was just having fun like the rest of us. Your responses sound like you're really ticked off. Take a chill pill man.


----------



## TKLAWN

I predicted wild 3-1 final, just for the record.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1996358 said:


> Doughboy....I know we're not friends anymore but seriously I think the guy was just having fun like the rest of us. Your responses sound like you're really ticked off. Take a chill pill man.


I think Jim and Dough switched accounts.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1996358 said:


> Doughboy....I know we're not friends anymore but seriously I think the guy was just having fun like the rest of us. Your responses sound like you're really ticked off. Take a chill pill man.


Ok. Sorry. And yes it was getting to me....I can admit it.

I still think he's a drunk.


----------



## Polarismalibu

How did they not get that


----------



## Doughboy12

See above.............yips I tell ya.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1996361 said:


> Ok. Sorry. And yes it was getting to me....I can admit it.
> 
> I still think he's a drunk.


Well so am I but we're not fighting.


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;1996362 said:


> How did they not get that


OMG!!!! The remote almost went through the tv. :crying::crying:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Vanek will make a beautiful pass for a goal. Book it.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1996364 said:


> Well so am I but we're not fighting.


Just keep it up....:laughing:

Oh, and what do you mean we're not friends?


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1996367 said:


> Vanek will make a beautiful pass for a goal. Book it.


Gotta be neno he's been quiet to long


----------



## Doughboy12

No one has mentioned the dreaded two goal lead???


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;1996368 said:


> Just keep it up....:laughing:
> 
> Oh, and what do you mean we're not friends?


He Unfriended me to. Get him a case of his favorite beverage and your all good again


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1996365 said:


> OMG!!!! The remote almost went through the tv. :crying::crying:


Yeah my phone went flying when I jumped up.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;1996370 said:


> No one has mentioned the dreaded two goal lead???


It's frightening


----------



## SSS Inc.

Before I forget. If anyone knows any good people looking for a good paying job send them my way. So far my posting has resulted in one guy in Texas...one guy with a DUI last week.....one guy that responded with literally nothing, no contact info or anything....and a guy that looked promising but was half asleep when we talked to him.


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;1996371 said:


> He Unfriended me to. Get him a case of his favorite beverage and your all good again


Is this it?
www.pfeifferbeer.com


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1996370 said:


> No one has mentioned the dreaded two goal lead???


Someone just did


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1996368 said:


> Just keep it up....:laughing:
> 
> Oh, and what do you mean we're not friends?


I thought I unfriended you months ago??


Ranger620;1996371 said:


> He Unfriended me to. Get him a case of his favorite beverage and your all good again


Yes, this works. And I like cheap beer so its a win for everyone.


----------



## Greenery

Drunk off ice cream maybe???? Lol

Sorry to ruin your night doughboy.


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1996374 said:


> Before I forget. If anyone knows any good people looking for a good paying job send them my way. So far my posting has resulted in one guy in Texas...one guy with a DUI last week.....one guy that responded with literally nothing, no contact info or anything....and a guy that looked promising but was half asleep when we talked to him.


You guys union?


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1996374 said:


> Before I forget. If anyone knows any good people looking for a good paying job send them my way. So far my posting has resulted in one guy in Texas...one guy with a DUI last week.....one guy that responded with literally nothing, no contact info or anything....and a guy that looked promising but was half asleep when we talked to him.


Same results here except I found a couple goods onesxysport


----------



## Doughboy12

Greenery;1996378 said:


> Drunk off ice cream maybe???? Lol
> 
> Sorry to ruin your night doughboy.


Well I better now.........you said ice cream.


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1996379 said:


> You guys union?


Why do you ask??


----------



## Camden

I expected Quality to be posting more. 

You alive??


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1996374 said:


> Before I forget. If anyone knows any good people looking for a good paying job send them my way. So far my posting has resulted in one guy in Texas...one guy with a DUI last week.....one guy that responded with literally nothing, no contact info or anything....and a guy that looked promising but was half asleep when we talked to him.


Has it been harder this year vs past years?? I had a hard time finding drivers this year a problem I've never had. Now I have one good guy for construction would like to keep him but it's gonna slow down soon not sure if things will pick up or not


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1996380 said:


> Same results here except I found a couple goods onesxysport


Lucky. Were you on craigslist? or other sources?


----------



## Camden

Please make it 3-0 before they make it 2-1...Please make it 3-0 before they make it 2-1...Please make it 3-0 before they make it 2-1...Please make it 3-0 before they make it 2-1...Please make it 3-0 before they make it 2-1...Please make it 3-0 before they make it 2-1...Please make it 3-0 before they make it 2-1...Please make it 3-0 before they make it 2-1...Please make it 3-0 before they make it 2-1...Please make it 3-0 before they make it 2-1...Please make it 3-0 before they make it 2-1...Please make it 3-0 before they make it 2-1...Please make it 3-0 before they make it 2-1...Please make it 3-0 before they make it 2-1...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1996384 said:


> Has it been harder this year vs past years?? I had a hard time finding drivers this year a problem I've never had. Now I have one good guy for construction would like to keep him but it's gonna slow down soon not sure if things will pick up or not


usually I get 50 responses. Most are junk but I can get a few good ones. I've had four responses to two adds in a week.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1996374 said:


> Before I forget. If anyone knows any good people looking for a good paying job send them my way. So far my posting has resulted in one guy in Texas...one guy with a DUI last week.....one guy that responded with literally nothing, no contact info or anything....and a guy that looked promising but was half asleep when we talked to him.


I might be.....stay tuned. 
http://www.shreveporttimes.com/stor...mberger-announces-layoffs-employees/25974697/


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1996383 said:


> I expected Quality to be posting more.
> 
> You alive??


Probably sleeping off a hangover still


----------



## Doughboy12

Win the draw pot that cafe......!!!!!!


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1996385 said:


> Lucky. Were you on craigslist? or other sources?


Craigslist was the best.(which one of you guys is paying $25-30 an hour for a landscape foreman) Indeed was another one I tried but it was a waste.


----------



## Ranger620

I'm not saying anything


----------



## Drakeslayer

Polarismalibu;1996389 said:


> Probably sleeping off a hangover still


He's probably on penicillin


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;1996391 said:


> Craigslist was the best.(which one of you guys is paying $25-30 an hour for a landscape foreman) Indeed was another one I tried but it was a waste.


Yes who? I could do that


----------



## Ranger620

Drakeslayer;1996391 said:


> Craigslist was the best.(which one of you guys is paying $25-30 an hour for a landscape foreman) Indeed was another one I tried but it was a waste.


At $30 an hour I'd think about applying


----------



## Drakeslayer

Ranger620;1996395 said:


> At $30 an hour I'd think about applying


Me too.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1996395 said:


> At $30 an hour I'd think about applying


At $25 I would if it was local and I could get hours.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1996395 said:


> At $30 an hour I'd think about applying


So would I at that point


----------



## Doughboy12

Oshe looks tired.....


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1996383 said:


> I expected Quality to be posting more.
> 
> You alive??


Hardly i think i will be recovered by tomorrow morning. Yesterday was rough, today little better. I should have bet on tonights game before i left yesterday but the book was closed.


----------



## Doughboy12

One and a half penalty kills to go!!!!!!!


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1996382 said:


> Why do you ask??


I was talking to a friend about the difference between union and non.

He was telling me everyone wants the union jobs and that pretty much every paving company is hiring.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1996391 said:


> Craigslist was the best.(which one of you guys is paying $25-30 an hour for a landscape foreman) Indeed was another one I tried but it was a waste.


I think I need to add some keywords like Landscape. Thinking young guys think more lawn and landscape than typing in asphalt.



LwnmwrMan22;1996397 said:


> At $25 I would if it was local and I could get hours.


Ummm.. Class A...You're hired. Lots of hours.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Goal!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal......someone called it.


----------



## Ranger620

Ranger620;1996369 said:


> Gotta be neno he's been quiet to long


You herd it here first


----------



## TKLAWN

Doughboy12;1996394 said:


> Yes who? I could do that


Doh Kay!

Take it to the homeowners forum.....


----------



## Greenery

Ha, another taresinko fail..


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1996402 said:


> I was talking to a friend about the difference between union and non.
> 
> He was telling me everyone wants the union jobs and that pretty much every paving company is hiring.


Yeah, just about everybody is hiring that we know. There are not that many Union paving companies. One of the biggest is non union. I noticed one competitor is partially union now and is really pushing it in their postings.


----------



## Polarismalibu

They should let them fight for that screw it


----------



## Ranger620

Ranger620;1996392 said:


> I'm not saying anything


I wanted to say wild took no penalties the whole game very impressive


----------



## SSS Inc.

That guy needs to feel shame in the box for a long time.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1996413 said:


> That guy needs to feel shame in the box for a long time.


That aggression will carry into the next game between those two after that


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;1996369 said:


> Gotta be neno he's been quiet to long


Ranger for the win!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Great home win. I was impressed at how they held there tempers pretty well


----------



## Camden

I would happily pay someone $30/hr to run my sweeper. I can't find anyone who can handle the all aspects of that job....securing the machine safely to the trailer, doing Grade A work and understand the concept of procuring more work when people approach you while you're on the machine. Seems simple but it's not.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1996416 said:


> Great home win. I was impressed at how they held there tempers pretty well


Yes not one penalty not even an accidental penalty


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1996403 said:


> I think I need to add some keywords like Landscape. Thinking young guys think more lawn and landscape than typing in asphalt.
> 
> Ummm.. Class A...You're hired. Lots of hours.


You missed the local part.

But yes, Class A, airbrake, doubles, hazmat, I have all the endorsements, yet I waste them on cutting grass and driving pickups.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1996413 said:


> That guy needs to feel shame in the box for a long time.


Best movie of all time!


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1996420 said:


> You missed the local part.
> 
> But yes, Class A, airbrake, doubles, hazmat, I have all the endorsements, yet I waste them on cutting grass and driving pickups.


To be your own boss....like a BOSS.
Wish I had the seeds to try...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;1996421 said:


> Best movie of all time!


Caddyshack WAS a great movie, I agree!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

I know it "could" happen but does anyone really see us getting dominated in the next 3 out of 4 games?? I don't.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1996423 said:


> Caddyshack WAS a great movie, I agree!!


How's the fishing?


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1996424 said:


> I know it "could" happen but does anyone really see us getting dominated in the next 3 out of 4 games?? I don't.


This is the 2nd time in team history the #mnwild have led a series 2 gms to 1.

The other time...2008 (lost games 4, 5, 6)

Just sayin'


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1996418 said:


> I would happily pay someone $30/hr to run my sweeper. I can't find anyone who can handle the all aspects of that job....securing the machine safely to the trailer, doing Grade A work and understand the concept of procuring more work when people approach you while you're on the machine. Seems simple but it's not.


You really need someone who ran part of a company at one point. They actually understand it then


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1996426 said:


> How's the fishing?


Last time I saw a mouth like that, it had a hook in it!!


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;1996427 said:


> This is the 2nd time in team history the #mnwild have led a series 2 gms to 1.
> 
> The other time...2008 (lost games 4, 5, 6)
> 
> Just sayin'


I sure hope you just made that up :crying:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1996421 said:


> Best movie of all time!


Its funny because when I teach the kids I coach about penalties I use lines from the movie. They have no idea what I'm talking about but it makes me laugh on the inside.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;1996427 said:


> This is the 2nd time in team history the #mnwild have led a series 2 gms to 1.
> 
> The other time...2008 (lost games 4, 5, 6)
> 
> Just sayin'


We didn't have doobs or Parise in '08. Said that.


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;1996430 said:


> I sure hope you just made that up :crying:


I get them from my stats guy...all true...never happen this year. 
We have the Blues rattled.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1996427 said:


> This is the 2nd time in team history the #mnwild have led a series 2 gms to 1.
> 
> The other time...2008 (lost games 4, 5, 6)
> 
> Just sayin'


Not seeing it this year Blue Boy. Way different team.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sooooo........about the weather......


----------



## Doughboy12

38 and dark.....the weather.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SUPPOSEDLY, home owner guy is coming out tomorrow night now to look at the Grandstand. Got stood up Saturday.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;1996418 said:


> I would happily pay someone $30/hr to run my sweeper. I can't find anyone who can handle the all aspects of that job....securing the machine safely to the trailer, doing Grade A work and understand the concept of procuring more work when people approach you while you're on the machine. Seems simple but it's not.


I could. Maybe I'll take you up on that next year if your still looking


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1996427 said:


> This is the 2nd time in team history the #mnwild have led a series 2 gms to 1.
> 
> The other time...2008 (lost games 4, 5, 6)
> 
> Just sayin'


The blues playoff streak is worse though. And we have amazing guys this year. Not worried


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1996435 said:


> Sooooo........about the weather......


No news is good new. Right?


----------



## Bill1090

Camden;1996418 said:


> I would happily pay someone $30/hr to run my sweeper. I can't find anyone who can handle the all aspects of that job....securing the machine safely to the trailer, doing Grade A work and understand the concept of procuring more work when people approach you while you're on the machine. Seems simple but it's not.


Now you got the gears turning in my head.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1996435 said:


> Sooooo........about the weather......


The wind, or the rain, or the freezing cold?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The. do I send out a text in the morning saying no work. Although we're going to spend most of the day at a house in the woods where the wind won't get us too much.

Trimming bushes, mulching, spring cleanup. Should probably just get it done as long as it isn't raining.


----------



## Doughboy12

How about this one...?
The #mnwild have 3 straight playoff game 3 shutouts.

That's impressive.

More impressive...they've done it with 3 different goalies.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Positives about this weather?? 

The pop stays cold in the truck without freezing.


----------



## Doughboy12

#mnwild have a 190:09 shutout streak in game 3 of the playoffs.

The last goal allowed in game 3 was in 2013 vs. CHI.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1996444 said:


> The. do I send out a text in the morning saying no work. Although we're going to spend most of the day at a house in the woods where the wind won't get us too much.
> 
> Trimming bushes, mulching, spring cleanup. Should probably just get it done as long as it isn't raining.


Just do it....swosh


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1996444 said:


> The. do I send out a text in the morning saying no work. Although we're going to spend most of the day at a house in the woods where the wind won't get us too much.
> 
> Trimming bushes, mulching, spring cleanup. Should probably just get it done as long as it isn't raining.


Supposed to be sunny starting Thursday..... I vote procrastinate :waving:


----------



## Doughboy12

Hitchcock interview up next ... FWIW


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;1996449 said:


> Supposed to be sunny starting Thursday..... I vote procrastinate :waving:


We might mow a few things Wednesday and do some mulch and stuff. I dont feel like working the cold tomorrow.


----------



## Doughboy12

Dubnyk on Ott: He's scratching at spurgy's face.I could see his fingers moving.He's pulling at his mouth & nose &eyes.I told ref to grab hand


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;1996453 said:


> Dubnyk on Ott: He's scratching at spurgy's face.I could see his fingers moving.He's pulling at his mouth & nose &eyes.I told ref to grab hand


Good presser


----------



## Camden

I think the Jets have had a 3rd period lead in every game and they've coughed it up every time. Better them than us!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light rain with some flakes mixed in.


----------



## Polarismalibu

And again with the snow flakes here


----------



## CityGuy

36° cloudy, windy


----------



## CityGuy

34° cloudy and windy


----------



## CityGuy

Their talking lows tonight in the 20's with upper teens in the suburbs. Going to be a cold one.


----------



## SnowGuy73

36° overcast windy.


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;1996357 said:


> Yeah, you really need to check the website for yourself.
> 
> I compared the x-series vs s-series and the dealer failed to mention some changes that were important to me.


This... engines, power, speed I know are different... I'm back out


----------



## banonea

35 here back and forth between drizzle and flakes. Think it will be too wet to till the garden plots today......dammit


----------



## Bill1090

35*
Breezy and some flakes.


----------



## TKLAWN

Nice day for fertin'


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowing here now


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;1996472 said:


> Nice day for fertin'


Ha! :laughing:


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS

Saw you guys going north on 100 about 15 mins ago.


----------



## Bill1090

Town road has turned white.


----------



## qualitycut

This cold is ridiculous.


----------



## CityGuy

35° cloudy and windy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1996480 said:


> This cold is ridiculous.


If it was May 21 it would be. April 21?? Normal.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1996482 said:


> If it was May 21 it would be. April 21?? Normal.


And he just got home from Vegas where it's warm haha


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1996482 said:


> If it was May 21 it would be. April 21?? Normal.


Still not normal. Office day today.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Just had snow and sleet accumulate for a few minutes. Looked like fertilizer all over the pavement


----------



## CityGuy

Road temp is 40°


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Good thing I picked up that pallet of Dimension yesterday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We're at a house trimming bushes and doing a cleanup. Got 13 yards of mulch to put in here, then we are calling it a day.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Snowing like a SOB in plymouth


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Snow is actually starting to accumulate on the lumber pile, patio furniture, etc


----------



## Bill1090

Snowing again here. Feels like March out.


----------



## SSS Inc.

NorthernProServ;1996475 said:


> SSS
> 
> Saw you guys going north on 100 about 15 mins ago.


Nice! Did you have a cone in the back of your truck?


----------



## ryde307

Camden;1996247 said:


> Not me. I'll rake up all the large clippings and then suck up the rest with the bagger.


This during clean ups. If it's no clean up season it goes on a tarp and into the truck.



albhb3;1996259 said:


> that reminds me I passed 2 in downtown minneap this morning 1 had a load of salt on


City workers using up the budget. if you don't use it you lose it.



Bill1090;1996283 said:


> Turning out to be a good day. I found my George Jones and Waylon cds.


Now you can swap with SSS for his westside connection and tupac CD's



SSS Inc.;1996374 said:


> Before I forget. If anyone knows any good people looking for a good paying job send them my way. So far my posting has resulted in one guy in Texas...one guy with a DUI last week.....one guy that responded with literally nothing, no contact info or anything....and a guy that looked promising but was half asleep when we talked to him.


Do you need guys that speak fluent English? A friend had good luck in your area marketing in Mexican restaurants for workers.



SSS Inc.;1996385 said:


> Lucky. Were you on craigslist? or other sources?


We got one from CL. One from referral, and one from a temp/ staffing agency. Let everyone you know know you are looking for people. Word of mouth seems to get the best people.



Polarismalibu;1996428 said:


> You really need someone who ran part of a company at one point. They actually understand it then


All the good guys that have done or do this go on their own.



TKLAWN;1996472 said:


> Nice day for fertin'


You can stand at the street, throw it in the air and get the whole lawn in one shot.



Bill1090;1996499 said:


> Snowing again here. Feels like March out.


This weather sucks.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ryde you going to Radde's?


----------



## ryde307

SnowGuy73;1996504 said:


> Ryde you going to Radde's?


Probably not.


----------



## CityGuy

Holy wind batman and snow squals.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1996507 said:


> Probably not.


Copy that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sleeting now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Decided to go get another 14 yards of mulch for our last mulch job that's on the books. 

Then 2 days of "cleanups", the only properties that are left are ones with minimal leaves. Then wait and see what needs to be mowed.

Can't get official okays on any of the landscape work, so I can't get started.

Kinda bummed. Had we had the okays, we could get a couple of the projects done the first of next week.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

I think mother nature is messing with us and keeps shaking the snow globe


----------



## CityGuy

Fire watch just posted. Due to low humidity and high winds.


----------



## qualitycut

About 80% of my customers said hold of mowing till further notice. 

Like a blizzard here now.


----------



## Greenery

I can't see anything that's had a mower on it already (spring cleanups) needing a mowing yet.


----------



## qualitycut

Went and did a bid for a lady, she needs a length of 16 ft of boulders less than 1ft tall and about 1 yard of dirt to flatten out a small area. More of just a border to put some dirt in. I couldnt believe the price she told me she was quoted. I think someone was trying to take advantage of her.


----------



## CityGuy

39° cloudy and heavy sleet.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1996520 said:


> Went and did a bid for a lady, she needs a length of 16 ft of boulders less than 1ft tall and about 1 yard of dirt to flatten out a small area. More of just a border to put some dirt in. I couldnt believe the price she told me she was quoted. I think someone was trying to take advantage of her.


Is it easy to bring material or do you got to carry everything by hand. Also i don't know what stone goes for up there, down here it is stupid expensive. I got a deal going with a few farmers to buy there piles, but even those are getting harder to find.


----------



## CityGuy

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1996515 said:


> I think mother nature is messing with us and keeps shaking the snow globe


Wouldn't be surprised if we have 1 more push this season.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;1996523 said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if we have 1 more push this season.


^^^^^^^this^^^^^^^^^


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1996523 said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if we have 1 more push this season.


No way. .......


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1996523 said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if we have 1 more push this season.


Bring it!...


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1996525 said:


> No way. .......


I'm with quality. There's no way


----------



## banonea

skorum03;1996527 said:


> I'm with quality. There's no way


May 4 2013, 14" in Rochester. ......yes thwre ia a way.


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1996528 said:


> May 4 2013, 14" in Rochester. ......yes thwre ia a way.


Yes it could snow in june to, but its not going to happen this year, snows done.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1996529 said:


> Yes it could snow in june to, but its not going to happen this year, snows done.


He said shortly after reporting blizzard like conditions...:waving:

Not that it is sticking...


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1996531 said:


> He said shortly after reporting blizzard like conditions...:waving:
> 
> Not that it is sticking...


We wont be plowing again is what i meant.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1996532 said:


> We wont be plowing again is what i meant.


I know....just messing with you...Thumbs Up


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1996529 said:


> Yes it could snow in june to, but its not going to happen this year, plow-able snows done.


Fixed it for you...:salute:


----------



## qualitycut

Cant tell if its raining or snowing now.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1996520 said:


> Went and did a bid for a lady, she needs a length of 16 ft of boulders less than 1ft tall and about 1 yard of dirt to flatten out a small area. More of just a border to put some dirt in. I couldnt believe the price she told me she was quoted. I think someone was trying to take advantage of her.


Now who's the low baller? Hahaha


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1996522 said:


> Is it easy to bring material or do you got to carry everything by hand. Also i don't know what stone goes for up there, down here it is stupid expensive. I got a deal going with a few farmers to buy there piles, but even those are getting harder to find.


I have mountains of rock you can have for free


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1996536 said:


> Now who's the low baller? Hahaha


No it was a quote for over 2k, its about 100.00 in materials and 2 hrs of work. The lady was in her 80s that price seems a little steep to me.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1996539 said:


> No it was a quote for over 2k, its about 100.00 in materials and 2 hrs of work. The lady was in her 80s that price seems a little steep to me.


Just razzing you.


----------



## qualitycut

Be nice to shut the furnace of for a bit before the AC goes on.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1996537 said:


> I have mountains of rock you can have for free


Get in touch with any landscape supply store in your area, they are worth a fortune if ypu have the right sizes. Most are shipped here from the Mississippi river.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;1996502 said:


> Nice! Did you have a cone in the back of your truck?


Yep, That was me! :waving:


----------



## NorthernProServ

ryde307;1996503 said:


> This during clean ups. If it's no clean up season it goes on a tarp and into the truck.


Same thing here, we never mulch it unless we are doing a spring clean up, then it is bagged by the mower. I was bidding a property and they wanted to know if my price included bagging or mulching. They said there current guy never bags anything, mulches all.....and there is a TON of maple trees at this place.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;1996545 said:


> Same thing here, we never mulch it unless we are doing a spring clean up, then it is bagged by the mower. I was bidding a property and they wanted to know if my price included bagging or mulching. They said there current guy never bags anything, mulches all.....and there is a TON of maple trees at this place.


Maples are pretty easy to mulch, if it were oak trees I may have a different opinion.


----------



## unit28

Getting my pre op
Power just went out here


Maybe car hit transformer?

Not really snowing to hard...attm


----------



## CityGuy

So the car has no radio again. Called dealership and explained problem. Guy says oh that's the radio head going bad I've seen it a few thousand times now. My response is so if it's a known problem then why has there not been a recall on it? 
His response was because that would cost hyundi money. 
So the 22,000 I spent wasn't good enough I guess. I will have him put that in writing and then going to file a class action suit about it. I'll fix them yet.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Snowing good here now.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1996550 said:


> So the car has no radio again. Called dealership and explained problem. Guy says oh that's the radio head going bad I've seen it a few thousand times now. My response is so if it's a known problem then why has there not been a recall on it?
> His response was because that would cost hyundi money.
> So the 22,000 I spent wasn't good enough I guess. I will have him put that in writing and then going to file a class action suit about it. I'll fix them yet.


Or just bring it in under warranty and get it fixed


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1996551 said:


> Snowing good here now.


Yea my yard is soaked.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1996552 said:


> Or just bring it in under warranty and get it fixed


Somehow I feel there is another side to the story.....?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I can't believe the amount of properties that haven't had a clean up or at least sod repair done


----------



## albhb3

driveway is covered here


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1996558 said:


> I can't believe the amount of properties that haven't had a clean up or at least sod repair done


Kinda the same thing here. Lot have been done, but lot that haven't been done too


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1996561 said:


> Kinda the same thing here. Lot have been done, but lot that haven't been done too


Almost everything isn't done inn commercial properties that were always done other years. I'm done on all commercials including a 15 or so acre site and all town homes. Have some residential's done. Hoping to be done with in a couple days with the rest. Have the new sprayer coming tomorrow or Thursday and I think 2 new EFI 60" exmarks for next week's mowing


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Grandstand is sold.

One step closer to the building.





I wonder if Bedazzled has made his first $300,000 yet for the summer??


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1996566 said:


> Grandstand is sold.
> 
> One step closer to the building.
> 
> I wonder if Bedazzled has made his first $300,000 yet for the summer??


He hasn't posted on here in a while since people were giving him crap his early start. I won't deny I didn't either. Not sure if I saw him on lawnsite either


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BTW, I'm changing to May for the first full week of actual cutting grass.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy is either on something, or onto something....


Meteogram has 4" of snow for Monday.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1996566 said:


> Grandstand is sold.
> 
> One step closer to the building.
> 
> I wonder if Bedazzled has made his first $300,000 yet for the summer??


I should have made that in vegas


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1996572 said:


> CityGuy is either on something, or onto something....
> 
> Meteogram has 4" of snow for Monday.


I have a high of 59 for monday. I had 3.5" for today at one point meteogram


----------



## Bill1090

albhb3;1996560 said:


> driveway is covered here


Same here...


----------



## Bill1090

Temps are in the high 30's low 40's here and we are getting moderate snow/sleet.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

my deck is white. it happened in the last 10 minutes


----------



## Bill1090

One of you guys should go to Stonebrooke tomorrow morning and do some recon on the new snowex plow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Do the WILD start at 9:30 tonight. I can't find it on my tv. Heard on the radio tonights game is a late start. Not sure if I can make it tonight. I have to get up early. 


Edit: I think I found the channel. I better order my pizza so it gets here in time. Go WILD!


----------



## Camden

I'm showing an 8:30 start time.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1996583 said:


> Do the WILD start at 9:30 tonight. I can't find it on my tv. Heard on the radio tonights game is a late start. Not sure if I can make it tonight. I have to get up early.
> 
> Edit: I think I found the channel. I better order my pizza so it gets here in time. Go WILD!


Go try, but its tomorrow


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;1996582 said:


> One of you guys should go to Stonebrooke tomorrow morning and do some recon on the new snowex plow.


Oo thats tomorrow? What time.


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1996583 said:


> Do the WILD start at 9:30 tonight. I can't find it on my tv. Heard on the radio tonights game is a late start. Not sure if I can make it tonight. I have to get up early.
> 
> Edit: I think I found the channel. I better order my pizza so it gets here in time. Go WILD!


Bout hall tall are ya, how much do you weigh?


----------



## Bill1090




----------



## TKLAWN

Bill1090;1996582 said:


> One of you guys should go to Stonebrooke tomorrow morning and do some recon on the new snowex plow.


No need, blizzard with a few improvements.

Oh,and different paint.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;1996586 said:


> Oo thats tomorrow? What time.


See below...... err wait. Ends up being ^^^


----------



## Bill1090

They even got it mounted on a Dodge for LwnMwr.


----------



## qualitycut

Im sending my guy to mow 3 acres of "field" mainly a part of the yard that only gets mowed every 2 weeks tomorrow and i got some bids and bobcat work. I felt normal at about 4pm today finally hopefully gets warm out soon. Someone said sod was going to be available this week, did you get any yet?


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1996589 said:


> No need, blizzard with a few improvements.
> 
> Oh,and different paint.


Looks pretty neat might need to pick 1 up this year.


----------



## djagusch

So the last 2 days I drove around one of my chevys instead of the dodge. Those dang chevy seats have made my back sore.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1996594 said:


> Looks pretty neat might need to pick 1 up this year.


I do like the look of the color in bills pic vs their online.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1996585 said:


> Go try, but its tomorrow


Nope, you're wrong. Pretty sure its tonight. Pizza is ordered and I'm ready. I might paint my face to get into the mood. Lets pump it up around here.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

djagusch;1996595 said:


> So the last 2 days I drove around one of my chevys instead of the dodge. Those dang chevy seats have made my back sore.


that's because the dodges have you back deformed to fit their seat. you should sit in the rv seat in the dodges


----------



## banonea

TKLAWN;1996589 said:


> No need, blizzard with a few improvements.
> 
> Oh,and different paint.


I'll stick withy western's and fisher's


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;1996598 said:


> Nope, you're wrong. Pretty sure its tonight. Pizza is ordered and I'm ready. I might paint my face to get into the mood. Lets pump it up around here.


Somebody needs to lay off the sauce!


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1996592 said:


> Im sending my guy to mow 3 acres of "field" mainly a part of the yard that only gets mowed every 2 weeks tomorrow and i got some bids and bobcat work. I felt normal at about 4pm today finally hopefully gets warm out soon. Someone said sod was going to be available this week, did you get any yet?


I asked if anyone had a guess on when sod would be available. Polaris had thought maybe this week sometime but that was while it was 70 and sunny last week


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;1996601 said:


> Somebody needs to lay off the sauce!


How in the world did you know I ordered papa johns. I'm a sucker for the garlic butter sauce. You too? You're right though I should lay off.....it can't be good for you. 28 minutes to game time. Channel 731 Comcast.


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1996598 said:


> Nope, you're wrong. Pretty sure its tonight. Pizza is ordered and I'm ready. I might paint my face to get into the mood. Lets pump it up around here.


Doh Kay!
I'll check into it.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

The glass fell out in Chicago!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1996598 said:


> Nope, you're wrong. Pretty sure its tonight. Pizza is ordered and I'm ready. I might paint my face to get into the mood. Lets pump it up around here.


Looks like you caught a couple!


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;1996600 said:


> I'll stick with western's


This......


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1996606 said:


> Looks like you caught a couple!


I think a couple got off the hook right away.


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal........


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goallllllllllllllll


----------



## banonea

SnowGuy73;1996607 said:


> This......


Dont fear fisher. Wester platform with a few improvements. ....


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal...........for the good guys.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Noooooo!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1996613 said:


> Goal...........for the good guys.


I want Nashville.


----------



## Greenery

I'm looking for a Chicago rematch.

Why no Crawford again?


----------



## Doughboy12

Greenery;1996616 said:


> I'm looking for a Chicago rematch.
> 
> Why no Crawford again?


One word. Sieve. Actually they are trying to ride the hot goalie.


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;1996603 said:


> How in the world did you know I ordered papa johns. I'm a sucker for the garlic butter sauce. You too? You're right though I should lay off.....it can't be good for you. 28 minutes to game time. Channel 731 Comcast.


I'm not a high roller. I can only afford Papa Murphys


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1996615 said:


> I want Nashville.


I want Chicago. One series against bullies is all i can handle this year. 
Plus when the Stars left Chicago was all I had left.
I love watching Wild vs Hawks. Just good hockey.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1996619 said:


> I want Chicago. One series against bullies is all i can handle this year.
> Plus when the Stars left Chicago was all I had left.
> I love watching Wild vs Hawks. Just good hockey.


It would be fun if we could kick their arse this year.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1996608 said:


> I think a couple got off the hook right away.


Might be right.


----------



## skorum03

Doughboy12;1996617 said:


> One word. Sieve. Actually they are trying to ride the hot goalie.


How long does it last is the question?


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1996620 said:


> It would be fun if we could kick their arse this year.


This.............


----------



## Polarismalibu

I have never seen them lose a puck in the goalies gear for so long before


----------



## Polarismalibu

This might go to second overtime again


----------



## Camden

12:35am and watching playoff hockey. Man, life shouldn't be this good.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1996637 said:


> 12:35am and watching playoff hockey. Man, life shouldn't be this good.


I was thinking the same thing. I'm sure I will think different when I get up at 6:30


----------



## Camden

I'm rooting for Nashville. The more games these guys play the better it is for the Wild.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;1996639 said:


> I'm rooting for Nashville. The more games these guys play the better it is for the Wild.


There starting to make to many mistakes now


----------



## Polarismalibu

Wow this may even end up in a third overtime


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well these fans are getting two games for the price of one now


----------



## Camden

I'm still sitting in my living room because I know if I start watching from my bed I'll fall asleep fast.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bed time. They both played a great game


----------



## CityGuy

32° clear 
Feels like 24°


----------



## CityGuy

Still 32° and clear


----------



## CityGuy

Man I hate when i can't sleep and know that I have to get up early. It's going to be a long day.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1996552 said:


> Or just bring it in under warranty and get it fixed


Well past 3 year/36000.


----------



## SnowGuy73

33° clear breezy.


----------



## CityGuy

East guy has to go bail out the west guys again. Going to be a long day.


----------



## Bill1090

32* and overcast.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Monday is out,but now Tuesday is double, and still going up.


----------



## CityGuy

32° sunny 
Feels like 24°


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1996656 said:


> Monday is out,but now Tuesday is double, and still going up.


Watch, it Will happen.

On 12:1 ?


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1996656 said:


> Monday is out,but now Tuesday is double, and still going up.


I'm at 5" at 10:1. I still don't see it happening because the temps are supposed to rise again.

Now if they were calling for it today, I would be putting the plow on.


----------



## Bill1090

Looks like I'm up for updating to lollipop. We'll see how this goes.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;1996668 said:


> Looks like I'm up for updating to lollipop. We'll see how this goes.


Good luck... mine has been better... Still thinking I may need to do a full reset


----------



## CityGuy

Phone told me to update today. Going to wait a few days before doing it. See how it goes with others first.


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;1996670 said:


> Good luck... mine has been better... Still thinking I may need to do a full reset


You're doing better than me. My phone isn't the same at all since the update. Last week I ordered a new one because I can't take it any more. I shouldn't have updated until I heard feedback from others.


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1996672 said:


> You're doing better than me. My phone isn't the same at all since the update. Last week I ordered a new one because I can't take it any more. I shouldn't have updated until I heard feedback from others.


Just the reason I'm holding out as long as I can.


----------



## CityGuy

32° sunny windy and chilly out.


----------



## skorum03

Does anyone use iPhone?


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;1996675 said:


> Does anyone use iPhone?


My wife does and loves it. I'm thinking of switching all of our guys to iphones.


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1996676 said:


> My wife does and loves it. I'm thinking of switching all of our guys to iphones.


I was on blackberry, until they kinda were phased out of the market and then switched to iPhone when T-Mobile started carrying them. Haven't looked back since and have had nothing but good experiences. Granted I have an apple computer so that kinda swayed my decision. But both of my brothers and my parents were on android devices for a while and have all switched to iPhone. Not that there's anything wrong with the android stuff, they have some sweet capabilities no doubt.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1996675 said:


> Does anyone use iPhone?


Hahahahahahaha!!!!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

skorum03;1996675 said:


> Does anyone use iPhone?


I got one......


----------



## Camden

skorum03;1996675 said:


> Does anyone use iPhone?


#TeamDroid


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1996682 said:


> I got one......


Well that explains a lot then....


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1996685 said:


> #TeamDroid


This, i just have never been on the apple bandwagon.

Just got an email for 5 dollar a month lease on the new s6, may need to go take a look at that


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Just ordered 2 new 60" exmarks. Both EFI and I hope I don't regret it. New sprayer coming today or tomorrow. I have the most work ever and just not thrilled about the season. Don't know why. I kinda sound like snowguy or lwnmwrman at times. Just not feeling it this year


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1996688 said:


> This, i just have never been on the apple bandwagon.


Agreed.....


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1996689 said:
 

> Just ordered 2 new 60" exmarks. Both EFI and I hope I don't regret it. New sprayer coming today or tomorrow. I have the most work ever and just not thrilled about the season. Don't know why. I kinda sound like snowguy or lwnmwrman at times. Just not feeling it this year


Getting old and crabby?


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;1996689 said:


> Just ordered 2 new 60" exmarks. Both EFI and I hope I don't regret it. New sprayer coming today or tomorrow. I have the most work ever and just not thrilled about the season. Don't know why. I kinda sound like snowguy or lwnmwrman at times. Just not feeling it this year


Same here. I blame the crappy weather.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;1996688 said:


> This, i just have never been on the apple bandwagon.
> 
> Just got an email for 5 dollar a month lease on the new s6, may need to go take a look at that


Where was that through?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1996691 said:


> Getting old and crabby?


It's not that. Most of my customers I enjoy


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;1996693 said:


> Where was that through?


Sprint. 20 a month lease minus 15 a month customer loyalty.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1996692 said:


> Same here. I blame the crappy weather.


It's just different this year. Maybe I'm burnt out, I don't know. I dreaded the last 2 seasons with crap weather, but still had the drive, now nothing. I haven't done a dang thing since saturday


----------



## Bill1090

Snowing again.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1996696 said:


> It's just different this year. Maybe I'm burnt out, I don't know. I dreaded the last 2 seasons with crap weather, but still had the drive, now nothing. I haven't done a dang thing since saturday


I had a 30 hr foreman job offered by someone i know, i thought hard about it but im still in the same industry and lose my ability to pick my hours. We will see what im feeling in a month or 2


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1996672 said:


> You're doing better than me. My phone isn't the same at all since the update. Last week I ordered a new one because I can't take it any more. I shouldn't have updated until I heard feedback from others.


The UI is most certainly different... I still have battery issues from time to time... but everything else is great


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1996685 said:


> #TeamDroid


This... No Apple Kool-Aid here...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1996689 said:


> Just ordered 2 new 60" exmarks. Both EFI and I hope I don't regret it. New sprayer coming today or tomorrow. I have the most work ever and just not thrilled about the season. Don't know why. I kinda sound like snowguy or lwnmwrman at times. Just not feeling it this year


That's funny. My guys commented to me this morning how everything feels different this year, that they all enjoy coming to work and that they haven't been *****ed out yet. I told them to wait until the grass starts growing.

Now as I'm typing this, they just ran over a cable line that I just told them and showed them where it was. It's such a damn rollercoaster.

In all actuality, it took about 3 weeks but the motor has kicked in. We did the last mulch job that was one the books this morning, should have the biggest majority of cleanups done by this afternoon.

Other than the company that had my large check last fall, dinking me around on the remaining $3,000+ that we're owed now that we finished our part of the project, there's WAY less stress this year.

Maybe I'll actually get back to enjoying this stuff?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NOAA has a warm and dry winter forecast for next year. Plan accordingly.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1996705 said:


> NOAA has a warm and dry winter forecast for next year. Plan accordingly.


So we will get dumped on?


----------



## ryde307

NorthernProServ;1996545 said:


> Same thing here, we never mulch it unless we are doing a spring clean up, then it is bagged by the mower. I was bidding a property and they wanted to know if my price included bagging or mulching. They said there current guy never bags anything, mulches all.....and there is a TON of maple trees at this place.


I was just talking shrub trimming. We do not bag any leaves until clean ups.



jimslawnsnow;1996567 said:


> He hasn't posted on here in a while since people were giving him crap his early start. I won't deny I didn't either. Not sure if I saw him on lawnsite either


Is that where he went? I must have missed it.



LwnmwrMan22;1996705 said:


> NOAA has a warm and dry winter forecast for next year. Plan accordingly.


Nope. Not happening. 60"


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;1996685 said:


> #TeamDroid


This........,,,


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1996707 said:


> I was just talking shrub trimming. We do not bag any leaves until clean ups.
> 
> Is that where he went? I must have missed it.
> 
> Nope. Not happening. 60"


60" is fine. It's more or less average.


----------



## CityGuy

38° sunny and breezy


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;1996685 said:


> #TeamDroid


This!!......


----------



## CityGuy

Red flag warning again for this afternoon.


----------



## skorum03

I really thought there would be more apple guys in here


----------



## skorum03

This wind is awful for clean ups.


----------



## qualitycut

And mower quit running. Maybe should have used it on 1 clean up. What a pia. Think ots good now 1 can of of foam later


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1996717 said:


> This wind is awful for clean ups.


We're bailing on them. Gonna head home.


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1996670 said:


> Good luck... mine has been better... Still thinking I may need to do a full reset


did mine a couple weeks ago only thing that I have noticed negative is the battery life does not seem to be as good.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;1996720 said:


> did mine a couple weeks ago only thing that I have noticed negative is the battery life does not seem to be as good.


Noticed the same on my M8 One.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1996709 said:


> 60" is fine. It's more or less average.


After this year it will feel like 10 Ft. Here we average just below 50 so I will take an average to slightly above season.



LwnmwrMan22;1996719 said:


> We're bailing on them. Gonna head home.


At least the cold weather has kept the grass from growing. I know we appreciate the extra week to catch up on things. Every time we cross 2 things off 3 things get added.

Side note I saw one of Drakes fancy Dodges yesterday near a house I was looking at.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Not too much for yoga pants at the U today, but a few die hards...


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1996718 said:


> And mower quit running. Maybe should have used it on 1 clean up. What a pia. Think ots good now 1 can of of foam later


Are you still drunk?


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1996724 said:


> Are you still drunk?


No damn phone sea foam.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1996725 said:


> No damn phone sea foam.


Just givin ya café


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1996726 said:


> Just givin ya café


Im at 98 percent back to normal


----------



## Camden

I was just about to send an email when I realized I wrote "wild" instead of "while". What's on my mind today?!?


----------



## Drakeslayer

ryde307;1996722 said:


> After this year it will feel like 10 Ft. Here we average just below 50 so I will take an average to slightly above season.
> 
> At least the cold weather has kept the grass from growing. I know we appreciate the extra week to catch up on things. Every time we cross 2 things off 3 things get added.
> 
> Side note I saw one of Drakes fancy Dodges yesterday near a house I was looking at.


HMMMM...Which street was that?


----------



## qualitycut

So mower runs for a bit bogs down then shuts off, any ideas


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;1996700 said:


> This... No Apple Kool-Aid here...





qualitycut;1996688 said:


> This, i just have never been on the apple bandwagon.
> 
> Just got an email for 5 dollar a month lease on the new s6, may need to go take a look at that





SnowGuy73;1996690 said:


> Agreed.....





CityGuy;1996708 said:


> This........,,,





Green Grass;1996712 said:


> This!!......





qualitycut;1996725 said:


> No damn phone sea foam.


Hahahahahah.....

Never under stood the whole "fanboy" "kool-aid" blah blah blah... It's like the Ford Chevy Dodge argument. Just cause I have "X" brand doesn't make me a fan boy. 
They produce good products and I buy them. I don't care what you buy and don't offer advice when not requested. I'm not out selling for them and don't promote their wares. As a matter of fact I have a "Windows" sticker over the Apple symbol on my phone right now...as a joke. Seems to me the people protest too much about how bad Apple is. Like they are trying to convince themselves. Some people actually like Toyota too.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1996731 said:


> So mower runs for a bit bogs down then shuts off, any ideas


Clogged Jet....stuck float.

The M-I-L has a little Mantas tiller doing the same...didn't get it worked out after tearing it apart and putting it back together either.
Next up is to replace the fuel line that seems to be falling apart due to Oxy gas...


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;1996730 said:


> HMMMM...Which street was that?


I thought you ran GMC...?


----------



## skorum03

Any one selling a zero turn with a bagger? Got a friend who is looking for one.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1996727 said:


> Im at 98 percent back to normal


So 20% better than standard...:waving:


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;1996731 said:


> So mower runs for a bit bogs down then shuts off, any ideas


Coil is my guess


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;1996717 said:


> This wind is awful for clean ups.


I never even started. Just sitting here watching super troopers


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Teen to Stand Trial in Fatal Stabbing of Wis. Fisherman

http://kstp.com/news/stories/s3774054.shtml?cat=1

(Sent from KSTP)

So the guy that got stabbed CROSSED the river to confront these guys because he thought they were doing drugs? Um call the cops, sounds like a self defense case to me


----------



## Bill1090

Not liking this update at all. Is there a way to go back?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;1996732 said:


> Hahahahahah.....
> 
> Never under stood the whole "fanboy" "kool-aid" blah blah blah... It's like the Ford Chevy Dodge argument. Just cause I have "X" brand doesn't make me a fan boy.
> They produce good products and I buy them. I don't care what you buy and don't offer advice when not requested. I'm not out selling for them and don't promote their wares. As a matter of fact I have a "Windows" sticker over the Apple symbol on my phone right now...as a joke. Seems to me the people protest too much about how bad Apple is. Like they are trying to convince themselves. Some people actually like Toyota too.


Mine was tongue in cheek really... I don't care... I will say Apple has one heck of a marketing plan... Get all their products in the schools and from a young age you have a life user...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just got the official word, all landscaping approved at my property in St. Paul.

Looks like we'll be busy next week.


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;1996732 said:


> Hahahahahah.....
> 
> Never under stood the whole "fanboy" "kool-aid" blah blah blah... It's like the Ford Chevy Dodge argument. Just cause I have "X" brand doesn't make me a fan boy.
> They produce good products and I buy them. I don't care what you buy and don't offer advice when not requested. I'm not out selling for them and don't promote their wares. As a matter of fact I have a "Windows" sticker over the Apple symbol on my phone right now...as a joke. Seems to me the people protest too much about how bad Apple is. Like they are trying to convince themselves. Some people actually like Toyota too.


Take a minute and Google "Why is Android better than Iphone" and then "Why is Iphone better than Android". Look at the reasons given for each and tell me which one makes more sense. If you still think Iphones are better then I'm sorry for the way your life has turned out.


----------



## skorum03

Camden;1996744 said:


> Take a minute and Google "Why is Android better than Iphone" and then "Why is Iphone better than Android". Look at the reasons given for each and tell me which one makes more sense. If you still think Iphones are better then I'm sorry for the way your life has turned out.


I think it has more to do with the individual user than it does with the actual technology and capabilities of the phone. Some people just prefer one or the other, and don't even scratch the surface of the phone's capabilities.

I've been on Apple products for most of my technology using life and my life has turned out just fine


----------



## Bill1090

Skorum you have a message.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;1996747 said:


> Skorum you have a message.


I might be looking to


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;1996749 said:


> I might be looking to


What are you looking for?


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;1996750 said:


> What are you looking for?


What u selling


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;1996752 said:


> What u selling


Maybe my Ferris if I could get a decent price for it.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;1996753 said:


> Maybe my Ferris if I could get a decent price for it.


What is it?


----------



## qualitycut

Didn't u just buy it?


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;1996734 said:


> I thought you ran GMC...?


Pick ups yes. Our dodges are 5500 dumps.


----------



## skorum03

Bill1090;1996747 said:


> Skorum you have a message.


Hasn't made it to my inbox yet


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;1996755 said:


> Didn't u just buy it?


Yes. It's a 61" 700 with a bagger.

Just kicking around some life changes so I figured if someone wanted it, I might sell it.


----------



## skorum03

Bill1090;1996758 said:


> Yes. It's a 61" 700 with a bagger.
> 
> Just kicking around some life changes so I figured if someone wanted it, I might sell it.


If it's almost brand new, It's probably out of the price range.


----------



## Bill1090

skorum03;1996757 said:


> Hasn't made it to my inbox yet


It didn't send. Should be there now.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1996743 said:


> Just got the official word, all landscaping approved at my property in St. Paul.
> 
> Looks like we'll be busy next week.


Nice work! Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1996762 said:


> Nice work! Thumbs Up


Little nervous. Not something we've taken on before. But just broke down each area into spots the size we have done before and just ran a total.


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1996749 said:


> I might be looking to


Does it have a wire running to the bottom of the float bowl on the carb?

If yes unplug it, turn the gas off, unscrew the dealio the wire was plugged in to, bring that to the hardware store and find a very short bolt with the same size threads, get an oring for it too, screw the bolt in where the dealio was, start mower and see if it now works.

Basically it's a fuel shut off solenoid to help prevent backfiring. They go bad and don't open up to allow fuel into carb. If the mower sits for a couple minutes it will fill enough to start and sometimes idle and run for a minute. Shortly after you increase rpms it runs out of fuel because it's not opening.


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1996769 said:


> Does it have a wire running to the bottom of the float bowl on the carb?
> 
> If yes unplug it, turn the gas off, unscrew the dealio the wire was plugged in to, bring that to the hardware store and find a very short bolt with the same size threads, get an oring for it too, screw the bolt in where the dealio was, start mower and see if it now works.
> 
> Basically it's a fuel shut off solenoid to help prevent backfiring. They go bad and don't open up to allow fuel into carb. If the mower sits for a couple minutes it will fill enough to start and sometimes idle and run for a minute. Shortly after you increase rpms it runs out of fuel because it's not opening.


I will try that of we have issues tomorrow. Took carb off cleaned it replaced 3 gaskets and now it starts like it should with no starter fluid.

couldn't you just unplug it and leave it then instead of a screw?

Took twice as long to mow the field and about 2 hours of running and getting parts and fixing it. Great way to start. Is it winter yet.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Any of you very serious about buying a new dump trailer? I will buy whatever you want for size, use it for a month, then sell it to you for $1,000 less than what you would have paid new.

It will only have mulch in it, about 1,000 miles on the tires. If no one here wants the deal, I will be buying what I want, then selling it on CL.

Or if any of you have a dump trailer you aren't using for a month and want to rent it for $1,000, let me know.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1996800 said:


> Any of you very serious about buying a new dump trailer? I will buy whatever you want for size, use it for a month, then sell it to you for $1,000 less than what you would have paid new.
> 
> It will only have mulch in it, about 1,000 miles on the tires. If no one here wants the deal, I will be buying what I want, then selling it on CL.
> 
> Or if any of you have a dump trailer you aren't using for a month and want to rent it for $1,000, let me know.


Ranger might


----------



## Greenery

Can anyone tell me the sq. Footage of 2' +/- boulders per ton?


I'm guessing 4-5 2 footers per ton?


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;1996804 said:


> Ranger might


Your faster than I am. Went straight to cl to look at trailers again.  Still looking (takes me forever) Looking at pj as they have a new power coat primer and paint same as you have 14' 6699 but dont think it has a tarp


----------



## ryde307

Drakeslayer;1996730 said:


> HMMMM...Which street was that?


Pulling onto Minnetonka Blvd. from a neighborhood.



Ranger620;1996808 said:


> Your faster than I am. Went straight to cl to look at trailers again.  Still looking (takes me forever) Looking at pj as they have a new power coat primer and paint same as you have 14' 6699 but dont think it has a tarp


The paint on every PJ I have seen has been junk for what it's worth. We haven't had one for a few years so maybe it's changed but of all the ones I knew of a couple years ago the paint was junk.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1996723 said:


> Not too much for yoga pants at the U today, but a few die hards...


Umm. I don't know what part you were by but the entire UofM Womens Tennis team(I think) was stretching and prepping for a run this afternoon right in front of me. Yoga everywhere. It was fantastic.


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1996805 said:


> Can anyone tell me the sq. Footage of 2' +/- boulders per ton?
> 
> I'm guessing 4-5 2 footers per ton?[/QU
> I use 4-7 so figure 4


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1996815 said:


> Pulling onto Minnetonka Blvd. from a neighborhood.
> 
> The paint on every PJ I have seen has been junk for what it's worth. We haven't had one for a few years so maybe it's changed but of all the ones I knew of a couple years ago the paint was junk.


My 5 year old pj had hardly any rust


----------



## Ranger620

ryde307;1996815 said:


> The paint on every PJ I have seen has been junk for what it's worth. We haven't had one for a few years so maybe it's changed but of all the ones I knew of a couple years ago the paint was junk.


Supposedly their new technique is a powder coat primer followed by a powder coat top finish. Still researching though, Lawnmwrman knows how slow I am


----------



## Ranger620

Wow Brian at Central trailer sales was awesome to talk to NOT. I asked him a few questions One question I asked was Why pj sell me on your brand I have been looking at load trail. His answer was Dont know you would have to compare them on line. Now I dont expect him to know everything about every trailer but geez at least try and sell your product. Gave me no info when I asked about axles, frame nothing it was like he was begging me to not buy a trailer.


----------



## TKLAWN

Wild will win 3-2 in overtime.

Wow what a great knowing what the score was going to be mind......Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1996818 said:


> Umm. I don't know what part you were by but the entire UofM Womens Tennis team(I think) was stretching and prepping for a run this afternoon right in front of me. Yoga everywhere. It was fantastic.


I was up by the Fairgrounds dropping off a soil sample... wrong place, wrong time I guess


----------



## CityGuy

47° sunny and breezy


----------



## CityGuy

I've come to the conclusion that most drivers are either distracted driving or are just plain stupid.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;1996826 said:


> Wow Brian at Central trailer sales was awesome to talk to NOT. I asked him a few questions One question I asked was Why pj sell me on your brand I have been looking at load trail. His answer was Dont know you would have to compare them on line. Now I dont expect him to know everything about every trailer but geez at least try and sell your product. Gave me no info when I asked about axles, frame nothing it was like he was begging me to not buy a trailer.


Sounds like several vehicle sales people I've dealt or talked to over the years. Most think that people do thier own research before coming in. I was talking to my local deere saleman. He admitted he knows nothing about other brands. I told him to go online and look. He wasn't too enthused about. But why wouldn't you want to know everything about your product plus competition ?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;1996834 said:


> I've come to the conclusion that most drivers are either distracted driving or are just plain stupid.


Pretty much sums it up


----------



## Ranger620

jimslawnsnow;1996835 said:


> Sounds like several vehicle sales people I've dealt or talked to over the years. Most think that people do thier own research before coming in. I was talking to my local deere saleman. He admitted he knows nothing about other brands. I told him to go online and look. He wasn't too enthused about. But why wouldn't you want to know everything about your product plus competition ?


I'm ok with a guy not knowing the other products but at least know your product in and out and try to sell it. Give your customer the info and he/she can take that info to the next brand. It doesnt hurt to know something about other brands though


----------



## qualitycut

My thought on that is, salesman dont really need to do the selling they used to, 95 percent of people research online a d go in and buy what they want.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1996840 said:


> My thought on that is, salesman dont really need to do the selling they used to, 95 percent of people research online a d go in and buy what they want.


I guess I wouldnt argue that either makes sense with the internet


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;1996834 said:


> I've come to the conclusion that most drivers are either distracted driving or are just plain stupid.


your only finding that out now


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1996840 said:


> My thought on that is, salesman dont really need to do the selling they used to, 95 percent of people research online a d go in and buy what they want.


pretty much sums it up...still good to know your **** though easier to tell when someones feeding you a line


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1996800 said:


> Any of you very serious about buying a new dump trailer? I will buy whatever you want for size, use it for a month, then sell it to you for $1,000 less than what you would have paid new.
> 
> It will only have mulch in it, about 1,000 miles on the tires. If no one here wants the deal, I will be buying what I want, then selling it on CL.
> 
> Or if any of you have a dump trailer you aren't using for a month and want to rent it for $1,000, let me know.


How about this...I'll rent you my dump trailer for $1k as long as it'll only have mulch in it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;1996838 said:


> I'm ok with a guy not knowing the other products but at least know your product in and out and try to sell it. Give your customer the info and he/she can take that info to the next brand. It doesnt hurt to know something about other brands though


The reason I think they should know something about other brands is at some ppint they will need to sell one or trade it in.

My deere dealer I buy equipment from didn't know crap about exmarks. Was only going to give me 2500 for a 72" exmark xs with a 35 vangaurd with just a couple hundred hours on it. Talked him into giving me 6500 for it. He listed it for 7500. A week later dropped it to 6500 and I sold it for him since I knew something about it, we'll actually everything about them. We'll anyway that guy would have paid 8k for it. He was scared of it and made nothing on it. Now he want them on trade since they sell like hotcakes


----------



## SSS Inc.

NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm out of paper!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CRAPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1996846 said:


> How about this...I'll rent you my dump trailer for $1k as long as it'll only have mulch in it.


How about this. I'll sell him a one ton dump for 5k with plow and he can sell it for 6k when he's done.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1996840 said:


> My thought on that is, salesman dont really need to do the selling they used to, 95 percent of people research online a d go in and buy what they want.


Makes sense...


----------



## qualitycut

Geez why a 830 game?


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1996856 said:


> Geez why a 830 game?


don't know but ill be in bed long before that


----------



## Ranger620

Watching Dual survival. The guys found an abandoned house in the middle of no where, it was infested with rats. Guess what they ate for dinner.


----------



## Greenery

SSS Inc.;1996850 said:


> NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm out of paper!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CRAPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Come on I'm trying to eat dinner!!!

Use the kleenex..


----------



## TKLAWN

All the negativity in this town sucks!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Greenery;1996862 said:


> Come on I'm trying to eat dinner!!!
> 
> Use the kleenex..


Oh geez I never thought that my post would take that turn. I meant printer paper. 

Let's pump it up around here.


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1996863 said:


> All the negativity in this town sucks!


We're gonna kick their butts and someone is going to pummel Ott after we are up 3-0. wesport


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1996851 said:


> How about this. I'll sell him a one ton dump for 5k with plow and he can sell it for 6k when he's done.


Don't want a truck. 2 reasons. I need to haul 15 yards of mulch at a time, I need to be able to reach the trailer with my little tractor when we are hauling mulch out.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Just at my local Lowe's and 3 lawn care trucks were just finishing up here. The number on the side was a 320 area code. It's gonna be a long drive for them all summer. Hope they get paid good. One would think they could hire a local company as a sub.

Edit. They are from willmar. What a hike


----------



## Greenery

jimslawnsnow;1996868 said:


> Just at my local Lowe's and 3 lawn care trucks were just finishing up here. The number on the side was a 320 area code. It's gonna be a long drive for them all summer. Hope they get paid good. One would think they could hire a local company as a sub.
> 
> Edit. They are from willmar. What a hike


Where are you at again?


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;1996860 said:


> Watching Dual survival. The guys found an abandoned house in the middle of no where, it was infested with rats. Guess what they ate for dinner.


That one is a couple weeks old.


----------



## CityGuy

Game time.


----------



## SSS Inc.

This isn't good. I'm half asleep already. Let's Play!


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1996872 said:


> This isn't good. I'm half asleep already. Let's Play!


I'm close to crawling in bed already. These windy days are kicking the crap out of me.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1996856 said:


> Geez why a 830 game?


All about tv Scheduling


----------



## Polarismalibu

Cafe!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

5-1 blues..


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Greenery;1996869 said:


> Where are you at again?


Owatonna.........


----------



## Camden

Uh oh...:crying:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Noooooooo!!! Not to worry though.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1996876 said:


> 5-1 blues..


Whatever.......


----------



## CityGuy

It's only 1 and it's still the first period.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Oh no we are cafed


----------



## CityGuy

Come on guys. Really?


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1996876 said:


> 5-1 blues..


Your right on track so far


----------



## Drakeslayer

Time for Stewart to fight Ott


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1996876 said:


> 5-1 blues..


In the 1st period?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1996880 said:


> Whatever.......


Your right, at this pace 10-1.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1996882 said:


> Oh no we are cafed


We needed this. Two OT's


----------



## Doughboy12

Um ..... Cafe.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1996885 said:


> Time for Stewart to fight Ott


Too early for that. They will go up 3-0 if we play their game. have to save the beat down for when we are up by 3.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Cafe! What are we doing here.


----------



## qualitycut

Out with Yeo


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1996868 said:


> Just at my local Lowe's and 3 lawn care trucks were just finishing up here. The number on the side was a 320 area code. It's gonna be a long drive for them all summer. Hope they get paid good. One would think they could hire a local company as a sub.
> 
> Edit. They are from willmar. What a hike


What the heck!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Holly crap!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Oh ****........


----------



## Doughboy12

Guess we won't need to stay up late tonight.


----------



## CityGuy

Crap. We might be in trouble.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Why did Dubes lift his leg up??


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1996896 said:


> Guess we won't need to stay up late tonight.


Not at this rate.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Umm we might need kemper soon


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1996896 said:


> Guess we won't need to stay up late tonight.


Well, we still have three periods to catch up. :laughing: I won't give up quite yet.


----------



## Camden

Wild need Kuemper.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Looks like I wasn't the only one that thought the game was last night.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1996890 said:


> Too early for that. They will go up 3-0 if we play their game. have to save the beat down for when we are up by 3.


Uummmmmmm....3-0 anyway


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1996905 said:


> Uummmmmmm....3-0 anyway


Quality might need to get a charter flight to Vegas at this rate.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Is it crazy that I'm still not worried? It seems like this team can come back.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1996904 said:


> Looks like I wasn't the only one that thought the game was last night.


No kidding this is nuts


----------



## NorthernProServ

Dave Dahl said possible snow storm Tuesday night.





























JK


----------



## Polarismalibu

They better make some changes real fast if they want to come back


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1996907 said:


> Is it crazy that I'm still not worried? It seems like this team can come back.


We're a third period team. That's what I'm told anyway


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1996912 said:


> We're a third period team. That's what I'm told anyway


This much is true


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;1996912 said:


> We're a third period team. That's what I'm told anyway


Gonna need two third periods at this rate....


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1996912 said:


> We're a third period team. That's what I'm told anyway


I guarantee we will come out flying in the second.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1996915 said:


> I guarantee we will come out flying in the second.


Yea...... but........


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1996915 said:


> I guarantee we will come out flying in the second.


I have faith. Remember the Chicago game were were down by 5 or 6 and came back to win. We can do it


----------



## skorum03

There. A third shot on goal.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1996916 said:


> Yea...... but........


Hey, I can't give up yet.


----------



## skorum03

Gotta be positive in situations like this


----------



## SSS Inc.

We need to hit the ******* net.


----------



## Doughboy12

skorum03;1996921 said:


> Gotta be positive in situations like this


This.......if you were sitting on the bench...:laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1996920 said:


> Hey, I can't give up yet.


Trying my reverse physiologically i used all winter.


----------



## qualitycut

I dont know if the goons got in their head for the game of what.


----------



## SSS Inc.

_*Powerplay!!!*_​


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hopefully they get there skills out of there locker while there in there


----------



## Drakeslayer

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nhl-p...s-at-wild-practice--leaves-ice-183319602.html

This is probably what is happening in the locker room right now


----------



## Doughboy12

I don't think they played bad... They just weren't moving in the right place at the right time. :waving:


----------



## skorum03

Doughboy12;1996923 said:


> This.......if you were sitting on the bench...:laughing:


Or if you're playing

Lot of hockey left


----------



## qualitycut

As long as they keep winning every other they are good.


----------



## Polarismalibu

They need to score on this power play and get some energy back in the building


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1996928 said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nhl-p...s-at-wild-practice--leaves-ice-183319602.html
> 
> This is probably what is happening in the locker room right now


I've always wondered if players care when you get to that level.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1996931 said:


> As long as they keep winning every other they are good.


I like how you thinkThumbs Up


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1996933 said:


> I've always wondered if players care when you get to that level.


My cousin says the vets shrug it off. The younger guys want to prove a point and get pissed. The superstars just make sure their check clears and don't care.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Goal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

goallllllllllllll


----------



## CityGuy

Goal.................


----------



## Polarismalibu

And now the energy is back!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1996935 said:


> My cousin says the vets shrug it off. The younger guys want to prove a point and get pissed. The superstars just make sure their check clears and don't care.


That's pretty much what I figured.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Oh come on jeez


----------



## SSS Inc.

****..........


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1996939 said:


> And now the energy is back!


And gone. ..


----------



## SSS Inc.

I'd say pull dubeee.


----------



## qualitycut

Dubs is struggling tonight.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1996943 said:


> And gone. ..


Yeah talk about short lived


----------



## skorum03

Pull him. His head isn't in it. Can see it in his eyes


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1996943 said:


> And gone. ..


4-1 sounds better than 3-0. Just sayin'.


----------



## Polarismalibu

That 5-1 prediction is looking pretty good


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1996948 said:


> 4-1 sounds better than 3-0. Just sayin'.


Agreed.....


----------



## skorum03

Man did that take the wind out of the sails


----------



## SSS Inc.

Let the record show. SSS is not giving up.......yet


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1996952 said:


> Let the record show. SSS is not giving up.......yet


I'm with you. Make it 4-2 going in to third still have a chance.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1996952 said:


> Let the record show. SSS is not giving up.......yet


Your getting closer to though


----------



## Doughboy12

skorum03;1996953 said:


> I'm with you. Make it 4-2 going in to third still have a chance.


I'll go along with that....might be in bed by then though..


----------



## Polarismalibu

We really need to draw a penalty


----------



## SSS Inc.

Dubes down. Dubes down!!!!


----------



## skorum03

Get your glove warm Darcy


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1996958 said:


> Dubes down. Dubes down!!!!


I didn't even see where it hit him.


----------



## Doughboy12

Pulled his goalie....I mean growing.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1996958 said:


> Dubes down. Dubes down!!!!


Could turn it into a positive thing get em fired up pull dubes


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1996960 said:


> I didn't even see where it hit him.


He was hurt b4 the shot.... From what I could see.


----------



## skorum03

Doughboy12;1996955 said:


> I'll go along with that....might be in bed by then though..


I'll give you that these late games are tough, but I can't go to bed during a wild game.


----------



## Doughboy12

Doughboy12;1996963 said:


> He was hurt b4 the shot.... From what I could see.


Ok. I was wrong. Just looked like he was sitting funny.


----------



## SSS Inc.

As in 8-9 year old Girls hockey coach here is what I would do...........Dubes is hurt, put in Kuemper.......then just go crazy and leave our goalie vulnerable at times. ....pick a few fights just for the heck of it......roll into game 5 tied 2-2.


----------



## Ranger620

Pull em rest him not sure what yeo is thinking give the guy a break he'll come back harder in St. Louis


----------



## Polarismalibu

They should have pulled him out. 4 goals and hurting not sure what there thinking keeping him in at this point


----------



## Doughboy12

skorum03;1996964 said:


> I'll give you that these late games are tough, but I can't go to bed during a wild game.


I fell asleep last night waiting for the second OT to start. At least it wasn't the 3rd.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1996970 said:


> I fell asleep last night waiting for the second OT to start. At least it wasn't the 3rd.


The third only lasted 3 minutes if that


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1996967 said:


> As in 8-9 year old Girls hockey coach here is what I would do...........Dubes is hurt, put in Kuemper.......then just go crazy and leave our goalie vulnerable at times. ....pick a few fights just for the heck of it......roll into game 5 tied 2-2.


At that point they might have got warm up pucks...?


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1996969 said:


> They should have pulled him out. 4 goals and hurting not sure what there thinking keeping him in at this point


I think it was just a stinger, they go down by 4 they will. They just have no faith in Kemper


----------



## Doughboy12

Funny.....still a lot of pep in their game. Just nothing working.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1996973 said:


> I think it was just a stinger, they go down by 4 they will. They just have no faith in Kemper


Nether do I but still at this point it can't hurt


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1996971 said:


> The third only lasted 3 minutes if that


It was just past the first minute....


----------



## Drakeslayer

Polarismalibu;1996971 said:


> The third only lasted 3 minutes if that


One minute to be exact


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1996977 said:


> It was just past the first minute....


I was glad. I wanted to get to bed


----------



## skorum03

Doughboy12;1996975 said:


> Funny.....still a lot of pep in their game. Just nothing working.


That's pretty much it.

St. Louis is playing better as well


----------



## Polarismalibu

Dumba is getting pissed


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1996976 said:


> Nether do I but still at this point it can't hurt


They might to start the 3rd they are still somewhat in the game.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1996984 said:


> They might to start the 3rd they are still somewhat in the game.


Score wise there somewhat in. Mentally there in the wrong building


----------



## Doughboy12

#mnwild allowed 4 goals or more in the playoffs 14 times.

ALL of those were on the road.

This is a team record for goals allowed at home.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1996985 said:


> Score wise there somewhat in. Mentally there in the wrong building


Maybe they saw the posts from SSS last night.


----------



## Polarismalibu

And there it is......


----------



## SSS Inc.

****.......Quality was right for once.


----------



## Doughboy12

Pulled............done. Over. Rest him.


----------



## qualitycut

He won't play the 3rd.


----------



## Camden

Hopefully this is our one and only game where we totally sh!t the bed.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Might as well put Kuemper in the third just to get him some reps.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1996991 said:


> He won't play the 3rd.


He shouldn't finish the second


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1996989 said:


> ****.......Quality was right for once.


Cause i bet 1200 on st louis.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Omg you gotta be kidding me


----------



## SSS Inc.

Jimmeny Crickets. What the hell is this?????


----------



## qualitycut

Hes let some bad goals in but everyone else is playing like cafe too.


----------



## Polarismalibu

They should have pulled him after the third goal. Yeo is a idiot tonight


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1996995 said:


> Cause i bet 1200 on st louis.


Really?  I'm happy for ya. Might as well make some money.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1996997 said:


> Jimmeny Crickets. What the hell is this?????


Giving up hope yet?


----------



## Doughboy12

Two goals too late in our opinion.


----------



## skorum03

After that 4th goal the effort level fell off the map

Makes it hard when there isn't much confidence in the goalie at that point


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1996999 said:


> They should have pulled him after the third goal. Yeo is a idiot tonight


None of it matters if we don't score.


----------



## SSS Inc.

We got this...


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1997000 said:


> Really? I'm happy for ya. Might as well make some money.


No i wish though, i never bet against the wild.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1997004 said:


> None of it matters if we don't score.


Yeah but could have kept it closer. Better chance then


----------



## Polarismalibu

Jeez even the ref can't skate


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1996999 said:


> They should have pulled him after the third goal. Yeo is a idiot tonight


Still would be 3-1 if we were up 4-0 and they scored 3 quick then i can see it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Wow have the wheels come off...


----------



## qualitycut

How many goals were scored from inside the circles.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1997009 said:


> Still would be 3-1 if we were up 4-0 and they scored 3 quick then i can see it.


3-1 is a lot better chance to tie then 6-1. When you let in 3 goals in the first 10 minutes of the game your screwed all night in my opinion.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1997010 said:


> Wow have the wheels come off...


They never had the wheels on


----------



## SSS Inc.

I'm really surprised. I felt like we have dominated 2/3rd's of this series so far. This is pathetic. We really need to put a couple in and punch Ott in the beak to bring this back in line.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1997011 said:


> How many goals were scored from inside the circles.


All but one I think.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1997014 said:


> I'm really surprised. I felt like we have dominated 2/3rd's of this series so far. This is pathetic. We really need to put a couple in and punch Ott in the beak to bring this back in line.


I agree. I'm sure someone will go after him


----------



## Doughboy12

That fellas is the Dubnyk that got traded due to bad habits. He falls into them when he gets nervous. And he clearly was tonight.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I blame the fans. Too quiet from the get go.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1997015 said:


> All but one I think.


This.........


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1997018 said:


> I blame the fans. Too quiet from the get go.


Doh'k................:laughing:


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1997018 said:


> I blame the fans. Too quiet from the get go.


Jeez I wonder why


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1997015 said:


> All but one I think.


Exactly, so yea he let some soft ones in but they shouldn't be shooting from there.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1997017 said:


> That fellas is the Dubnyk that got traded due to bad habits. He falls into them when he gets nervous. And he clearly was tonight.


Ummm. While that may be true the guy racked up 30+ solid games. I think any team would take that.

Again, the whole team is off. Look at the shots that are getting through. The graphic FSN put up clearly shows the difference between games 1-3 and this one. Everything is broken tonight.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1997012 said:


> 3-1 is a lot better chance to tie then 6-1. When you let in 3 goals in the first 10 minutes of the game your screwed all night in my opinion.


yea but 3 goals is really not a lot with 2 periods left, then was 4-1 and still not to far out of reach, then 5-1 with 4 min left they leave him in because its over and the guys been good all year they probably were leaving him in till the 3rd just out of respect, looks better than taking him out with little time left not going to change the outcome. Thats how i see it anyway


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1997023 said:


> Ummm. While that may be true the guy racked up 30+ solid games. I think any team would take that.
> 
> Again, the whole team is off. Look at the shots that are getting through. The graphic FSN put up clearly shows the difference between games 1-3 and this one. Everything is broken tonight.


Yup.....right you are.


----------



## SSS Inc.

We have 10 shots. That's really lame.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1997026 said:


> We have 10 shots. That's really lame.


Thats not good?


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1997024 said:


> yea but 3 goals is really not a lot with 2 periods left, then was 4-1 and still not to far out of reach, then 5-1 with 4 min left they leave him in because its over and the guys been good all year they probably were leaving him in till the 3rd just out of respect, looks better than taking him out with little time left not going to change the outcome. Thats how i see it anyway


Yeah I can see that. Still don't mean it was the right choice.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1997027 said:


> Thats not good?


More telling and at least as bad....they have 41 attempts.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Now how do we go about beating up Ott without sacrificing playing in the next game?


----------



## Doughboy12

Ok. Going to give this about 20 minutes....running time anyone?


----------



## skorum03

St. Louis is using up all their goals tonight. 

That's what I'm going with


----------



## SSS Inc.

it just dawned on me but i can't remember a game with a score of 6-1 or higher. Fanboy......you got any stats on this topic?


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1997033 said:


> it just dawned on me but i can't remember a game with a score of 6-1 or higher. Fanboy......you got any stats on this topic?


There was a couple this year


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1997033 said:


> it just dawned on me but i can't remember a game with a score of 6-1 or higher. Fanboy......you got any stats on this topic?


It's very rare in an nhl game.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1997034 said:


> There was a couple this year


Well clearly i'm not paying attention. How about 8-1?


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1997033 said:


> it just dawned on me but i can't remember a game with a score of 6-1 or higher. Fanboy......you got any stats on this topic?


This is the first time the #stlblues have scored 6 goals on 1 goalie in the playoffs since 2003 (Dan Cloutier)


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1997036 said:


> Well clearly i'm not paying attention. How about 8-1?


I don't think there was any over 7


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1997038 said:


> I don't think there was any over 7


Minnetonka beat my 8U girls team 22-1.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1997039 said:


> Minnetonka beat my 8U girls team 22-1.


That coach needs to work harder


----------



## Doughboy12

Most goals ever allowed in a #mnwild playoff game...


----------



## Drakeslayer

Should they start keumper next game? He is scoreless so far.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1997042 said:


> Should they start keumper next game? He is scoreless so far.


Now you did it


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;1997042 said:


> Should they start keumper next game? He is scoreless so far.


They should give him the chance

But you jinxed it


----------



## Doughboy12

This is just the 20th time in #mnwild history (playoff and reg. season) a Wild goalie has given up 6 goals in a game.


----------



## Doughboy12

Wild as a team gave up 6 or more 3 times this year (not counting tonight).


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1997040 said:


> That coach needs to work harder


We were blindsided by an invitation to play them. Turns out they were the "advanced" team while our association doesn't do that at that level. We asked them about it ahead of time. I think they needed a feel good game.



Drakeslayer;1997042 said:


> Should they start keumper next game? He is scoreless so far.


I guarantee there will be more than just a thought about it by the coaching staff. Dubnyk will have a few meetings to gauge his mental status.


----------



## snowman55

Worst playoff game ever


----------



## SSS Inc.

So....How did the Twins do today?


----------



## Doughboy12

Look at all the empty seats!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1997049 said:


> So....How did the Twins do today?


They won 3-0


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1997050 said:


> Look at all the empty seats!!!


Yeah lot of money spent for a bad game


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1997051 said:


> They won 3-0


We're Comin'!!!!!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

Can you imagine what we would be seeing if the Wild was up 6-1?
Not this I'm sure. Blues would be out sending a message. Minnesota teams NEVER do that. Well the North Stars did it exactly once. Anyone else remember that?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1997054 said:


> Can you imagine what we would be seeing if the Wild was up 6-1?
> Not this I'm sure. Blues would be out sending a message. Minnesota teams NEVER do that. Well the North Stars did it exactly once. Anyone else remember that?


The wild used to. Derek boogaard was always fighting. That's why he was there


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1997054 said:


> Can you imagine what we would be seeing if the Wild was up 6-1?
> Not this I'm sure. Blues would be out sending a message. Minnesota teams NEVER do that. Well the North Stars did it exactly once. Anyone else remember that?


Who are the North..Stars you speak of?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Should be interesting to see what Yeo has to say after this


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1997057 said:


> Should be interesting to see what Yeo has to say after this


Not much I'm sure. "It's just one game."


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1997047 said:


> We were blindsided by an invitation to play them. Turns out they were the "advanced" team while our association doesn't do that at that level. We asked them about it ahead of time. I think they needed a feel good game.
> 
> I guarantee there will be more than just a thought about it by the coaching staff. Dubnyk will have a few meetings to gauge his mental status.


Wont happen, hes got us here. No way he doesn't get the nod.


----------



## Doughboy12

Longtime puck heads here have seen worse: Pens 8, North Stars donut, decisive Game 6 of finals, Met Center, 5-25-91.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1997059 said:


> Wont happen, hes got us here. No way he doesn't get the nod.


This......100%


----------



## Doughboy12

Well there goes that home ice adv.


----------



## Doughboy12

All-time records in the playoffs:

#Vikings - 19-27 (.413)
#mnwild - 20-31 (.392)
#MNTwins - 25-39 (.391)
#twolves - 17-30 (.362)


----------



## Doughboy12

You won't like this one....








The last 6 #NHL teams to lose a playoff gm 6-1 went on to lose the series.

The last team to win...Carolina (2006)


----------



## Doughboy12

Dubs seems up beat. Good attitude going forward.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1997065 said:


> Dubs seems up beat. Good attitude going forward.


That was good to see. I'm impressed he can get up and talk so easily and be possitive after that.


----------



## Doughboy12

Well Hitchcock was a smug A$$. 
I hope the Wild put that on a loop in the locker room.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1997067 said:


> Well Hitchcock was a smug A$$.
> I hope the Wild put that on a loop in the locker room.


I missed it. What did he say


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;1997064 said:


> You won't like this one....
> 
> The last 6 #NHL teams to lose a playoff gm 6-1 went on to lose the series.
> 
> The last team to win...Carolina (2006)


I hate your stats.

But at least I was smart enough to head to the local sports bar when they got down 3-0...I've been drowning in my sorrows for the past few hours and I'm pretty happy about that.


----------



## CityGuy

30° and clear


----------



## CityGuy

30° clear, slight breeze


----------



## SnowGuy73

31° breeze clear.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Up to 60% for tomorrow.


----------



## CityGuy

29° clear, slight breeze


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1997081 said:


> Up to 60% for tomorrow.


Bring it!

As snow.


----------



## TKLAWN

road restrictions lifted.


----------



## Bill1090

31* and clear.


----------



## CityGuy

TKLAWN;1997089 said:


> road restrictions lifted.


Not all of them. From what I was just told south of us12 so far.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

It's dead in here. Everyone must be working or too tired from staying up late?


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;1997102 said:


> It's dead in here. Everyone must be working or too tired from staying up late?


Too upset about the game last night.

Couldn't sleep....

Jk

About the sleeping part


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;1997102 said:


> It's dead in here. Everyone must be working or too tired from staying up late?


Up late and trying to function at work. Thank god it's my friday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Anyone here wear Cat work boots?


----------



## CityGuy

34° sunny with a slight breeze.

Not to bad out.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1997105 said:


> Anyone here wear Cat work boots?


Use to. Didn't like them.

Danner now.


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;1997105 said:


> Anyone here wear Cat work boots?


I've had two different pair, both I bought from fleet farm. One pair was great, the other totally sucked. So I guess im indifferent. Been using Carhartt boots for a few pairs now and really like them


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1997105 said:


> Anyone here wear Cat work boots?


Used to. They weren't bad. They lasted me about 3 years of farm work until the soles finally came apart.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;1997105 said:


> Anyone here wear Cat work boots?


I have for the longest time, always liked them and very comfortable. Get them at fleet farm, the honey color ones, only bad thing was the ones I buy were not very water proof and had to spray them once a week.

Just switched to Danners this winter, even better and completely water proof with gortex leather.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sounds good, thanks gentlemen!


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;1997089 said:


> road restrictions lifted.


I heard Metro only? Not that any where else matters...


----------



## cbservicesllc

skorum03;1997108 said:


> I've had two different pair, both I bought from fleet farm. One pair was great, the other totally sucked. So I guess im indifferent. Been using Carhartt boots for a few pairs now and really like them


I have heard good things on the Carhartt's... I was going to go buy a pair


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1997068 said:


> I missed it. What did he say


Here it is...

Problem is they cut the first part that TV showed.

He was asked soemthing about when did he know "tonight" that his team was going to be this good. His response was he didn't need tonight to see. They knew yesterday in practice. when ask how, he said that was between the team and him. He talked the whole time with that smug smile.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1997105 said:


> Anyone here wear Cat work boots?


I do. Its all I've bought for the past 8 years. I love them.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1997118 said:


> I do. Its all I've bought for the past 8 years. I love them.


SSS -

Can a hackjob patching guy still get cold patch at places? Or is it all hot now?

You wouldn't happen to know of places around the north metro to get either, would you??


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1997119 said:


> SSS -
> 
> Can a hackjob patching guy still get cold patch at places? Or is it all hot now?
> 
> You wouldn't happen to know of places around the north metro to get either, would you??


Plastifieds in Elk River or Menards should have bagged still.


----------



## skorum03

cbservicesllc;1997114 said:


> I have heard good things on the Carhartt's... I was going to go buy a pair


I've had three pairs now. I will be buying a fourth this spring at some point.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1997119 said:


> SSS -
> 
> Can a hackjob patching guy still get cold patch at places? Or is it all hot now?
> 
> You wouldn't happen to know of places around the north metro to get either, would you??


Call schiftskys. That would be about it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1997125 said:


> Call schiftskys. That would be about it.


I did, that's where I got it before.

Looks like I need to get down there tomorrow if I'm going to do a job this weekend.

It's all cold patch, which is good enough for me.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I have a great spot for dot physicals. North memorial clinic on 55 just east of 169. 15 minutes in and out. Don't go to a CVS pharmacy. My brother was there for an hour and a half.


----------



## CityGuy

Must be guard weekend. 3 double rotor choppers heading north.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1997126 said:


> I did, that's where I got it before.
> 
> Looks like I need to get down there tomorrow if I'm going to do a job this weekend.
> 
> It's all cold patch, which is good enough for me.


It will last. Lots of oil in it. Say hi to them for me....actually don't. The last time we were there they got their blacktop returned.


----------



## mnlefty

Sunshine and lower wind makes it feel about 40 degrees warmer than the rest of this week.


----------



## qualitycut

No one wears red wings?


----------



## CityGuy

mnlefty;1997132 said:


> Sunshine and lower wind makes it feel about 40 degrees warmer than the rest of this week.


That it does.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1997133 said:


> No one wears red wings?


Hate them. Very uncomfortable IMO.


----------



## skorum03

CityGuy;1997136 said:


> Hate them. Very uncomfortable IMO.


And over priced


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1997136 said:


> Hate them. Very uncomfortable IMO.


I love mine expensive but i wear them all the time


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1997133 said:


> No one wears red wings?


I've had 2 pairs, wore them both out in a year.

Now I get a pair of Keens every other year.

All the trimming at the schools and parks wears out the soles, especially since I walk backwards trimming. Boots / shoes aren't designed for walking backwards.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1997127 said:


> I have a great spot for dot physicals. North memorial clinic on 55 just east of 169. 15 minutes in and out. Don't go to a CVS pharmacy. My brother was there for an hour and a half.


How much??


----------



## Bill1090

Gotta say I'm impressed with my Timberland Pros. Got them at Gander. 2 years and going strong.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1997140 said:


> How much??


I'll have to check. We have an account there so I'm not sure. No appointment needed.


----------



## Bill1090

48* and sunny.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1997139 said:


> I've had 2 pairs, wore them both out in a year.
> 
> Now I get a pair of Keens every other year.
> 
> All the trimming at the schools and parks wears out the soles, especially since I walk backwards trimming. Boots / shoes aren't designed for walking backwards.


You get the American made or Chinese?


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1997140 said:


> How much??


I go to skon chiropractic in and out as well


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1997145 said:


> You get the American made or Chinese?


I get the ones at Gander.

That's right. There was some big issue a couple months/years ago where they were at the top of some bad list. Weren't they?

Eh, I'm sure if people followed me around, I would be on the top of certain people's list too.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1997133 said:


> No one wears red wings?


I love mine wont wear tennis shoes at all, talk about junk. Im up for a new set from work get 200yr for work boots. got on a 1.5 years on this pair picking up new this weekend. Have heard really good things on danners as well

DOT was everywhere today... neva catch me alive coppa!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I used to go to my wife, since she wouldn't play doctor at home.

Now her office doesn't do them anymore.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1997147 said:


> I get the ones at Gander.
> 
> That's right. There was some big issue a couple months/years ago where they were at the top of some bad list. Weren't they?
> 
> Eh, I'm sure if people followed me around, I would be on the top of certain people's list too.


Theh make cheaper Chinese ones and then ones made in the usa i get 3 years out of mine


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1997133 said:


> No one wears red wings?


I can't do it. I've had two pair and neither one was comfortable enough to wear all day. Instead I wear Merrel shoes and boots. Moab model. Waterproof and COMFORTABLE.


----------



## SSS Inc.

So, I lose one guy chasing a dream in Duluth but I get back an even better guy that had his dreams partially crushed in the oil fields. #Winning.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1997150 said:


> I used to go to my wife, since she wouldn't play doctor at home.
> 
> Now her office doesn't do them anymore.


:laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

Still dry out. Several grass fires out there today.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Now my office chair leans to the side. #losing again


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1997164 said:


> Now my office chair leans to the side. #losing again


:laughing:

FWIW... Just borrowed a buddy's Toro stand on aerator to aerate a town home.

Yes, I know that's a fall project, but if the customer is going to pay $350 for a hour's worth of work, the customer is right.

Anyways, if you do aerating as a large part of the business, or looking for a niche, get one of these things. Freaking SLICK!!


----------



## CityGuy

52° sunny with a slight breeze


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like Carlos Avery west of Forest Lake is on fire.


----------



## qualitycut

K walk behind vs stand on. I have some decent hills as well as some big flat areas. Never owned a stand on looking for advice. Thanks.

I already have a walk behind but shes starting to get a little tired. We only do about 1 day a week of mowing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1997173 said:


> K walk behind vs stand on. I have some decent hills as well as some big flat areas. Never owned a stand on looking for advice. Thanks.
> 
> I already have a walk behind but shes starting to get a little tired. We only do about 1 day a week of mowing.


Walk behind. You drink too much for a stand on. Gotta walk it off.

Plus cost/benefit won't benefit you. Shoulda bought my Grandstand.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1997175 said:


> Walk behind. You drink too much for a stand on. Gotta walk it off.
> 
> Plus cost/benefit won't benefit you. Shoulda bought my Grandstand.


Yea i can get a new 52 feris for 5800.00 i have had my last 1 since 2007. I only do about 1000 a week in mowing.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;1997173 said:


> K walk behind vs stand on. I have some decent hills as well as some big flat areas. Never owned a stand on looking for advice. Thanks.
> 
> I already have a walk behind but shes starting to get a little tired. We only do about 1 day a week of mowing.


I vote ztr.


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;1997181 said:


> I vote ztr.


With the steering wheel... :laughing:


----------



## mnlefty

LwnmwrMan22;1997165 said:


> :laughing:
> 
> FWIW... Just borrowed a buddy's Toro stand on aerator to aerate a town home.
> 
> Yes, I know that's a fall project, but if the customer is going to pay $350 for a hour's worth of work, the customer is right.
> 
> Anyways, if you do aerating as a large part of the business, or looking for a niche, get one of these things. Freaking SLICK!!


Yes they are... I bought one of the first ones from Lawn Solutions before they sold the company to toro. Had to work out some kinks but it was sweet. My favorite part was that anybody that can run a stand-on could do it... very nice coming from a Walker perforator that took 3 hands to run. A body saver compared to walk behind units and quick.


----------



## qualitycut

Hope some of these bids start coming in.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I know I'm the only one that runs a tractor here, but does anyone have access to a website where you can buy used parts for equipment? A u-pull r parts for equipment.

My front right axle has been tore out of my tractor. Looking at the parts online, it's about $2,000 for OEM parts.

I'd like to find someplace that has totaled tractors, whatever, where I could pull the whole end of the axle off and bolt on.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1997133 said:


> No one wears red wings?


I do. Last pair lasted me 3 years. Bought a new pair just a few weeks ago. I tried Irish setters from them, and hated them. Had so many back problems with it


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1997190 said:


> *I know I'm the only one that runs a tractor* *here,* but does anyone have access to a website where you can buy used parts for equipment? A u-pull r parts for equipment.
> 
> My front right axle has been tore out of my tractor. Looking at the parts online, it's about $2,000 for OEM parts.
> 
> I'd like to find someplace that has totaled tractors, whatever, where I could pull the whole end of the axle off and bolt on.


???

I have tractors and so does Ranger.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1997195 said:


> ???
> 
> I have tractors and so does Ranger.


I know, it was tongue in cheek from the guys giving me crap for getting rid of my skid last year and me hating it.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1997173 said:


> K walk behind vs stand on. I have some decent hills as well as some big flat areas. Never owned a stand on looking for advice. Thanks.
> 
> I already have a walk behind but shes starting to get a little tired. We only do about 1 day a week of mowing.


For how much you will use it, I say walk behind.

Just sold my exmark 48" TT with 400 hours with sulky and accelerater bagger for 5,200.00


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1997133 said:


> No one wears red wings?


Had 1 pair, lasted 6 months...... never again


----------



## banonea

skorum03;1997137 said:


> And over priced


And caffing junk!


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1997200 said:


> Had 1 pair, lasted 6 months...... never again


You guys must be buying the cheap Chinese ones. I tend to drag my feet when i walk and my souls lasted 2 years before the tread was gone. Another till the water would het through.


----------



## banonea

Camden;1997155 said:


> I can't do it. I've had two pair and neither one was comfortable enough to wear all day. Instead I wear Merrel shoes and boots. Moab model. Waterproof and COMFORTABLE.


Mine were very comfortable, blew the side out after 6 months and they wouldn't warranty them.......done


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1997165 said:


> :laughing:
> 
> FWIW... Just borrowed a buddy's Toro stand on aerator to aerate a town home.
> 
> Yes, I know that's a fall project, but if the customer is going to pay $350 for a hour's worth of work, the customer is right.
> 
> Anyways, if you do aerating as a large part of the business, or looking for a niche, get one of these things. Freaking SLICK!!


Seen a new one today at All Season in Rochester, look like they would work great.....


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1997178 said:


> Yea i can get a new 52 feris for 5800.00 i have had my last 1 since 2007. I only do about 1000 a week in mowing.


What else do you do?


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1997203 said:


> You guys must be buying the cheap Chinese ones. I tend to drag my feet when i walk and my souls lasted 2 years before the tread was gone. Another till the water would het through.


Bought them IN Red Wing.......


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1997207 said:


> Bought them IN Red Wing.......


Yea they carry Chinese made and American made they are just less quality and cheaper.


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1997133 said:


> No one wears red wings?


I have a pair but they were so expensive that I only wear them for certain jobs so they don't get thrashed on too bad and honestly their a heavy boot. I usually buy on sale name brand hiking boots, lightweight and waterproof.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1997147 said:


> I get the ones at Gander.
> 
> That's right. There was some big issue a couple months/years ago where they were at the top of some bad list. Weren't they?
> 
> Eh, I'm sure if people followed me around, I would be on the top of certain people's list too.


Ues Keen is a tree hugging anti motorsports supporter.. You want to keep those trails open for that razor right?


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1997211 said:


> I have a pair but they were so expensive that I only wear them for certain jobs so they don't get thrashed on too bad and honestly their a heavy boot. I usually buy on sale name brand hiking boots, lightweight and waterproof.


Yea i like the steel toe and ankle support on landscaping but i have worn shoes mowing


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1997175 said:


> Shoulda bought my Grandstand.


What!!! You sold it? You couldn't have given me a couple more days?
☺


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1997213 said:


> Yea i like the steel toe and ankle support on landscaping but i have worn shoes mowing


Yeah mine are a steel toe. I'm sure that's why their a little heavier than the hiking boots I wear for lawn work. They are comfortable though.


----------



## unit28

I'm on concrete 10-12 hrs 5-6 days a week

I have a couple pairs of cats
My fave is cat nitrogen with composite toe
Very light going on 2 years with them


----------



## Green Grass

unit28;1997216 said:


> I'm on concrete 10-12 hrs 5-6 days a week
> 
> I have a couple pairs of cats
> My fave is cat nitrogen with composite toe
> Very light going on 2 years with them


I have a pair of red back boots. They are Australian made and are 2 years old which is longer than any other boots I had. These ones are slip on which is nice when I am in and out of houses doing start up's and blow outs.


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1997216 said:


> I'm on concrete 10-12 hrs 5-6 days a week
> 
> I have a couple pairs of cats
> My fave is cat nitrogen with composite toe
> Very light going on 2 years with them


I tried on the Cat crossrail, seemed comfortable.


----------



## unit28

Cats nitrogen on left 
Craftsman/sears on the right

craftsman is almost as comfortable as keen
but heavy

the nitro is light, good traction in or outdoors
and flexible


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;1997219 said:


> I tried on the Cat crossrail, seemed comfortable.


I have other comp toe shoes too , the nitrogen is more comfortable than my rebok steel toe
My other fave is van style cat with comp toe
When it's august I wear those in the warehouse


----------



## qualitycut

So rain all day tomorrow or what? Getting mixed forecasts


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1997212 said:


> Ues Keen is a tree hugging anti motorsports supporter.. You want to keep those trails open for that razor right?


That Razor went down the drain with this front axle on the tractor.


----------



## Greenery

I'm showing 70%, less than a tenth of an inch for both day and night.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1997226 said:


> So rain all day tomorrow or what? Getting mixed forecasts


And into Saturday. ......


----------



## unit28

RH....38%
attm


----------



## TKLAWN

Greenery;1997214 said:


> What!!! You sold it? You couldn't have given me a couple more days?
> ☺


IALTO!!

What's better wideout or v plow?


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1997223 said:


> I have other comp toe shoes too , the nitrogen is more comfortable than my rebok steel toe
> My other fave is van style cat with comp toe
> When it's august I wear those in the warehouse


That's a hell of an assortment of work boots!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1997226 said:


> So rain all day tomorrow or what? Getting mixed forecasts


That's what nws is thinking.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1997236 said:


> That's what nws is thinking.


With snow in the am.


----------



## TKLAWN

Snowguy you got a wright on craigslist?


----------



## qualitycut

Might be a good game in the making wings/tampa


----------



## NorthernProServ

She went shopping today.....no complaints about this bill.


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;1997235 said:


> That's a hell of an assortment of work boots!


I'll get another boot next week

Getting surgery to remove a tumor on my ankle
Guess I'll get a cast or a boot


----------



## qualitycut

Tie game....... 4 min left


----------



## Green Grass

NorthernProServ;1997241 said:


> She went shopping today.....no complaints about this bill.


We don't need to know what you do on the weekends!


----------



## unit28

$33 bucks for cheeky what what¿


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1997241 said:


> She went shopping today.....no complaints about this bill.


Im glad your hands on the phone while leaning on the door holding that receipt


----------



## unit28

Didn't look to windy tomorrow

This attm..


----------



## TKLAWN

All I can make out is v-string and thong, YEAH BABY!


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1997250 said:


> All I can make out is v-string and thong, YEAH BABY!


You missed the edible undies


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1997251 said:


> You missed the edible undies


That must be the free chocolate at the end of the receipt.


----------



## qualitycut

Well that game turned around quick


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1997241 said:


> She went shopping today.....no complaints about this bill.


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1997254 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.


Hahaha.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone know of someone that does mobile equipment repair?

Sure would be nice to have that building up now that it's going to rain so I could tear this wheel apart further.


----------



## Ranger620

unit28;1997249 said:


> Didn't look to windy tomorrow
> 
> This attm..


Need to bring that hail up this way and the wind. I'm running out of work


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1997256 said:


> Anyone know of someone that does mobile equipment repair?
> 
> Sure would be nice to have that building up now that it's going to rain so I could tear this wheel apart further.


You need a tractor to use for a little while?? Come grab mine, not sure if the ac is charged tough. I can have the loader off if you dont need it

What happened to it??


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1997258 said:


> You need a tractor to use for a little while?? Come grab mine, not sure if the ac is charged tough. I can have the loader off if you dont need it


So he can roll it over??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Those aren't silver marbles.


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;1997259 said:


> So he can roll it over??


It's insured. I think I paid the bill


----------



## Bill1090

NorthernProServ;1997241 said:


> She went shopping today.....no complaints about this bill.


Mmmmm chocolate.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1997260 said:


> Those aren't silver marbles.


Lost a bearing somewhere. Shouldnt be to long of a fix????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Probably gonna pull this half of the case tomorrow. $1000 just for the two halves of the case online.

That big gear in the bottom has chunks out of it in the other side.


----------



## qualitycut

Some good hockey so far tonight


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1997264 said:


> Probably gonna pull this half of the case tomorrow. $1000 just for the two halves of the case online.
> 
> That big gear in the bottom has chunks out of it in the other side.


Well that's not good. $1000 in parts isn't to bad


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Screwed up the shaft, I need to figure out how to pull this apart. I might just pull it all off the axle, then take the parts to the dealer, tell them to rebuild what they can, give me the rest of the parts and put it back together myself.

Not sure how else I would do it now, it's not like I could drive it onto a trailer.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1997267 said:


> Well that's not good. $1000 in parts isn't to bad


The $1,000 is just the housing.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1997269 said:


> The $1,000 is just the housing.


Tractor 1 building 0


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1997268 said:


> Screwed up the shaft, I need to figure out how to pull this apart. I might just pull it all off the axle, then take the parts to the dealer, tell them to rebuild what they can, give me the rest of the parts and put it back together myself.
> 
> Not sure how else I would do it now, it's not like I could drive it onto a trailer.


This is what I would do. I am sure the shaft and bearing are pressed on. I have a press but not sure how it would go together. Did you try youtube for a video of it??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1997270 said:


> Tractor 1 building 0


Worse part is dit happened when I had a guy cutting my wood. I was only going to break even on cutting my wood, at best, now definitely not.

I should have just sold the logs.


----------



## Ranger620

Is it the front or the back??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1997273 said:


> Is it the front or the back??


Front, right.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1997272 said:


> Worse part is dit happened when I had a guy cutting my wood. I was only going to break even on cutting my wood, at best, now definitely not.
> 
> I should have just sold the logs.


If it wouldn't have broke then it would have some other time.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1997274 said:


> Front, right.


Howard lake has a junk yard that has tractors not sure if they would have what you need. Cant remember the name. Cutter sales in Brooklyn park would have the bearing and may be able to help you with the gears. Check e-bay or craigslist


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1997247 said:


> Im glad your hands on the phone while leaning on the door holding that receipt


If you only knew  :laughing:



LwnmwrMan22;1997254 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.


:laughing:


----------



## Ranger620

http://www.tractorpartsasap.com/Articles.asp?ID=138
http://www.salvagetractors.com/
http://www.farmnetservices.com/salv...IPMENT_SALVAGE_&_USED_TRACTOR_PARTS/23-0.html
http://trsalvage.com/

Try these


----------



## Drakeslayer

NorthernProServ;1997241 said:


> She went shopping today.....no complaints about this bill.


Wait till you get married then you won't see any receipts from vickys secret anymore.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1997175 said:


> Walk behind. You drink too much for a stand on. Gotta walk it off.
> 
> Plus cost/benefit won't benefit you. Shoulda bought my Grandstand.


This... at least the cost/benefit part for one day of mowing anyway...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1997218 said:


> I have a pair of red back boots. They are Australian made and are 2 years old which is longer than any other boots I had. These ones are slip on which is nice when I am in and out of houses doing start up's and blow outs.


Where you get those?


----------



## Greenery

I really don't like Kane or his playing style.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;1997241 said:


> She went shopping today.....no complaints about this bill.


You just keep that as a souvenir for when you're married, have kids, and want to remember...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1997276 said:


> Howard lake has a junk yard that has tractors not sure if they would have what you need. Cant remember the name. Cutter sales in Brooklyn park would have the bearing and may be able to help you with the gears. Check e-bay or craigslist


I second Cutter Sales


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;1997279 said:


> Wait till you get married then you won't see any receipts from vickys secret anymore.


Yep.........


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;1997282 said:


> I really don't like Kane or his playing style.


He's hurting now! They just hit his bad shoulder good


----------



## banonea

TKLAWN;1997233 said:


> IALTO!!
> 
> What's better wideout or v plow?


V plow.............


----------



## Drakeslayer

banonea;1997287 said:


> V plow.............


Wideout....


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1997260 said:


> Those aren't silver marbles.


That sucks........


----------



## Ranger620

banonea;1997287 said:


> V plow.............





Drakeslayer;1997288 said:


> Wideout....


Wide VEE


----------



## qualitycut

Wild should take notes on that pp goal


----------



## Polarismalibu

Wow what a game


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1997292 said:


> Wow what a game


That last 1 was good also, not sure if you watched it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1997293 said:


> That last 1 was good also, not sure if you watched it.


All 3 were good.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1997294 said:


> All 3 were good.


Yea i missed the end of the 1st one.v


----------



## Polarismalibu

That was a great backhand pass


----------



## Polarismalibu

Best goal of the game right there. What a way to get a hat trick


----------



## qualitycut

2.5 goal hat trick


----------



## SnowGuy73

47° breeze cloudy.


----------



## CityGuy

43° cloudy, breezy


----------



## djagusch

Drakeslayer;1997279 said:


> Wait till you get married then you won't see any receipts from vickys secret anymore.


Either everyone is just razzing him or I'm a lucky guy being married almost 11 yrs seeing receipts like that every 3 to 4 months.

Somehow we produced 4 kids between all those reciepts.


----------



## Bill1090

33* and mostly clear.


----------



## albhb3

happy weekend
















Go blues


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Woke up at 4:30 thinking about that wheel that busted. Pretty sure I can just bolt it back together, limp it onto a trailer, and haul it to the dealer.

With 3 landscape projects on the books now that all have to be done before the month is over, I don't have time to mess with this. 

Plus I need to get the tractor rolling for mowing season.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1997281 said:


> Where you get those?


The original pair I bought off a Cornwell tool dealer but the second pair i bought online. I will say it takes about a week to break them in to be comfortable.


----------



## Green Grass

djagusch;1997308 said:


> Either everyone is just razzing him or I'm a lucky guy being married almost 11 yrs seeing receipts like that every 3 to 4 months.
> 
> Somehow we produced 4 kids between all those reciepts.


I don't see them that often but they still come in.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1997316 said:


> I don't see them that often but they still come in.


Usually a couple times a year here... and not too exciting...


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;1997308 said:


> Either everyone is just razzing him or I'm a lucky guy being married almost 11 yrs seeing receipts like that every 3 to 4 months.
> 
> Somehow we produced 4 kids between all those reciepts.


Uhhh yeah... you're rockin 4 kids over there... 2 and done here...


----------



## qualitycut

Rains coming


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;1997321 said:


> Uhhh yeah... you're rockin 4 kids over there... 2 and done here...


2 was also my limit.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1997323 said:


> 2 was also my limit.


Your wife told me 2 or 3 more is what she wanted.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1997324 said:


> Your wife told me 2 or 3 more is what she wanted.


My wife wanted 5 or 6 until we had 2...


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;1997325 said:


> My wife wanted 5 or 6 until we had 2...


2 at most at this house.

I was razzing him about a comment at their burn last weekend.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1997322 said:


> Rains coming


Do I, or do I not start a clean up this morning?

That's the question


----------



## albhb3

skorum03;1997327 said:


> Do I, or do I not start a clean up this morning?
> 
> That's the question


what you talkin bout its the afternoon in my world

and im good with 1


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light rain here.


----------



## Greenery

CityGuy;1997326 said:


> 2 at most at this house.
> 
> I was razzing him about a comment at their burn last weekend.


You guys must be expecting any day now?


----------



## skorum03

Sleet bouncing off my windshield 

No rain yet


----------



## cbservicesllc

skorum03;1997327 said:


> Do I, or do I not start a clean up this morning?
> 
> That's the question


Been running all morning here! Thumbs Up


----------



## Bill1090

Silly homeowners are out mowing their yards today.


----------



## Bill1090

48*
Mostly cloudy
Feels more like 60*


----------



## CityGuy

Greenery;1997333 said:


> You guys must be expecting any day now?


May 11 but, dr thinks next week is likely


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1997338 said:


> May 11 but, dr thinks next week is likely


Are you a bit more ready then you where on April fools day


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1997339 said:


> Are you a bit more ready then you where on April fools day


Yup. 2 car seats, stroller, changing table, and enough diapers, wipes and clothes for years to come.


----------



## CityGuy

46° and light rain.


----------



## CityGuy

I am looking at needing to replace my 4 inch step tubes. They are starting to rust through in spots. Black painted style now. I've had chrome and now painted they both rust. Looking for something in a plastic? Any suggestions.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sleet mixing in now.


----------



## qualitycut

My allergies have destroyed me in the last 2 days.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1997345 said:


> My allergies have destroyed me in the last 2 days.


Same here.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;1997343 said:


> I am looking at needing to replace my 4 inch step tubes. They are starting to rust through in spots. Black painted style now. I've had chrome and now painted they both rust. Looking for something in a plastic? Any suggestions.


Buy the basic chrome or steel and have them Rino Lined before you install them.......


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1997326 said:


> 2 at most at this house.
> 
> I was razzing him about a comment at their burn last weekend.


After the second almost killed her she said no more.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1997343 said:


> I am looking at needing to replace my 4 inch step tubes. They are starting to rust through in spots. Black painted style now. I've had chrome and now painted they both rust. Looking for something in a plastic? Any suggestions.


Buy leverns they have lifetime warranty.


----------



## Green Grass

Today I have the boss with me.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1997350 said:


> Today I have the boss with me.


Take your kid ti work day was yesterday 
Better do what she says!


----------



## qualitycut

Nice just ran over fresh patch on 494, sounded like someone blasted the truck with a 12 gauge


----------



## CityGuy

41° light rain


----------



## CityGuy

Great. Must be coming down with something. Chills, slight fever, and a major back ache.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;1997350 said:


> Today I have the boss with me.


We have the same seat. She looks pissed. What you do?


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1997274 said:


> Front, right.


Wait...isn't that the side that it rolled on? If so...that's when you started to notice something was wrong...Thumbs Up


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;1997279 said:


> Wait till you get married then you won't see any receipts from vickys secret anymore.


And not because she hides them...:laughing:

(Not talking to you bano...we know.)


----------



## Doughboy12

Greenery;1997282 said:


> I really don't like Kane or his playing style.


I used to say that about Cooke....


----------



## Doughboy12

albhb3;1997313 said:


> happy weekend
> 
> Go blues


I see what you did there...


----------



## Doughboy12

TKLAWN;1997233 said:


> IALTO!!
> 
> What's better wideout or v plow?


Depends on your application.....said the silly homeowner, who was paying attention last time this was asked. :salute:


----------



## Doughboy12

Am I the only one not at lunch....?


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;1997356 said:


> We have the same seat. She looks pissed. What you do?


Took her picture


----------



## qualitycut

Was out in minnetonka and got excited when i seen a cousin subs sign. Then gonthere and its gone, what the heck


----------



## Greenery

For those looking for boots. Check this out. Decent savings if they have your style and size. No danners right now but if you l eep an eye on it they have some good boots on occasion.
https://www.hitthebreakroom.com/customer/account/login/


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;1997366 said:


> Was out in minnetonka and got excited when i seen a cousin subs sign. Then gonthere and its gone, what the heck


Hmmm maybe that's what I should have for lunch.


----------



## qualitycut

Dot physical 130, hope my blood pressure dropped


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;1997360 said:


> And not because she hides them...:laughing:
> 
> (Not talking to you bano...we know.)


What did I do now......:laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

2 years, woohoo. Said i have white coat syndrome

Only 60 buck's


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1997366 said:


> Was out in minnetonka and got excited when i seen a cousin subs sign. Then gonthere and its gone, what the heck


The creepy little hole in the wall one?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1997374 said:


> The creepy little hole in the wall one?


Yup, then wasn't on the location finder either.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1997376 said:


> Yup, then wasn't on the location finder either.


I always wished it wasn't so far off the highway. Its like a different world over there. So I only know of two cousins now.


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;1997377 said:


> I always wished it wasn't so far off the highway. Its like a different world over there. So I only know of two cousins now.


We got 1 in Rochester 
...


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1997377 said:


> I always wished it wasn't so far off the highway. Its like a different world over there. So I only know of two cousins now.


Rochester and the one on new Brighton blvd i think are all that are left


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;1997379 said:


> Rochester and the one on new Brighton blvd i think are all that are left


We got one here.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1997377 said:


> I always wished it wasn't so far off the highway. Its like a different world over there. So I only know of two cousins now.


I thought they were in the old 7 hi building near ocb? 101 and 7


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;1997381 said:


> We got one here.


I dont care about wisconsin


----------



## qualitycut

Wild 4-1.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1997370 said:


> Dot physical 130, hope my blood pressure dropped


Mines due this year and my DL


----------



## Green Grass

SSS you should be getting a call from a place in Long Lake.


----------



## Green Grass

Who does this belong to??? 
Photo Courtesy of Saint Louis Park fire.


----------



## qualitycut

Hate that, have a bid at 4, you get there 10 min early and no one answers the door.


----------



## Doughboy12

Green Grass;1997387 said:


> Who does this belong to???
> Photo Courtesy of Saint Louis Park fire.


That's gonna leave a mark.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1997387 said:


> Who does this belong to???
> Photo Courtesy of Saint Louis Park fire.


At least they wont have to repair any sod


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1997343 said:


> I am looking at needing to replace my 4 inch step tubes. They are starting to rust through in spots. Black painted style now. I've had chrome and now painted they both rust. Looking for something in a plastic? Any suggestions.


The new style boards that trucks come with seem to hold up well. I would get those that's just me


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;1997387 said:


> Who does this belong to???
> Photo Courtesy of Saint Louis Park fire.


Oh no... either alcohol in the gas ate through the gas line or someone isn't keeping their engine and exhaust clean...


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;1997393 said:


> Oh no... either alcohol in the gas ate through the gas line or someone isn't keeping their engine and exhaust clean...


Hmmm I was looking for a new lawnmower. Thats all it takes???:laughing:


----------



## NorthernProServ

Green Grass;1997387 said:


> Who does this belong to???
> Photo Courtesy of Saint Louis Park fire.


When did Lwnmwr start working in St. Loius Park?

J/k!


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1997395 said:


> When did Lwnmwr starting working in St. Loius Park?
> 
> J/k!


Thats what i was thinking.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1997393 said:


> Oh no... either alcohol in the gas ate through the gas line or someone isn't keeping their engine and exhaust clean...


looks like it had a bagger on it. I bet crap built up on the muffler


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;1997397 said:


> looks like it had a bagger on it. I bet crap built up on the muffler


I have had some crap smoking like crazy on there but never a fire.

Glad it's not mine


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;1997398 said:


> I have had some crap smoking like crazy on there but never a fire.
> 
> Glad it's not mine


when I ran a dethatcher on wright standers it would build up on the deck, a gust of wind would come along and start a nice little fire


----------



## Polarismalibu

According to kstp chipolte is delivering now!!

Once that starts everywhere that's going to be sweet


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1997404 said:


> According to kstp chipolte is delivering now!!
> 
> Once that starts everywhere that's going to be sweet


I need to order myself. Need the right amount of everything on there.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1997406 said:


> I need to order myself. Need the right amount of everything on there.


This much is true. But at times it could come in handy. Especially after you have your 16 jacks and beers


----------



## SnowGuy73

Downpour!....


----------



## Bill1090

LwnMwr, after trying all week I think I got your score beat. I'm at 931.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Grass is really going to grow now.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1997411 said:


> Grass is really going to grow now.


Its funny how some places are still all yellow. Target in inver grove has 0 green in it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1997379 said:


> Rochester and the one on new Brighton blvd i think are all that are left


494 in the plymouth area. Also in a gas station. By Acme tools.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;1997383 said:


> I dont care about wisconsin


Deep down you know you're a Packer fan.


----------



## SSS Inc.

You guys remember Joy Lin Nakrin? Well we talk and text more than most people know. Here is a story she did about a drunk street sweeper operator.

http://www.myfoxboston.com/story/28893679/boston-street-sweeper-caught-drunk-on-the-job


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1997349 said:


> Buy leverns they have lifetime warranty.


Do you have a supplier?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1997387 said:


> Who does this belong to???
> Photo Courtesy of Saint Louis Park fire.


Not this guy.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1997392 said:


> The new style boards that trucks come with seem to hold up well. I would get those that's just me


Thought about it but they're spendy.

Get what you pay for too.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1997404 said:


> According to kstp chipolte is delivering now!!
> 
> Once that starts everywhere that's going to be sweet


Yes it is.

To bad not in my area.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1997411 said:


> Grass is really going to grow now.


That it is.

Mine already needed a mowing, now it's really going to need it.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1997414 said:


> 494 in the plymouth area. Also in a gas station. By Acme tools.


Freedom gas station


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1997421 said:


> Thought about it but they're spendy.
> 
> Get what you pay for too.


Yea probably over 1k


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1997419 said:


> Do you have a supplier?


Custom truck accessories in Ham lake. They will ship them right to you.


----------



## qualitycut

This weather makes a guy tired.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1997431 said:


> This weather makes a guy tired.


I am ready for bed!!


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1997433 said:


> I am ready for bed!!


Yea and all i did was bids today.


----------



## Doughboy12

Better get a nap in....late game.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1997434 said:


> Yea and all i did was bids today.


The boss and I started a couple irrigation systems.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1997436 said:


> The boss and I started a couple irrigation systems.


Thats sounds about as tough as my day was.


----------



## qualitycut

Need to figure out dinner but seems like a lot of work.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I shoveled and wheeled 4.5 tons of 3/4" limestone after lunch.

Only another 9 ton and the north end of the property is good to go.




We're at Stars and Strikes, made it for $5 apps for Happy Hour.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1997412 said:


> Its funny how some places are still all yellow. Target in inver grove has 0 green in it.


I was at a place yesterday that was the same way.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1997438 said:


> Need to figure out dinner but seems like a lot of work.


I just loaded up on about 10# of Pepitos Mexican food. Dang its good but I don't know when to stop. And as soon as I feel like there is just a bit more room I'll hit the leftovers.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1997442 said:


> I just loaded up on about 10# of Pepitos Mexican food. Dang its good but I don't know when to stop. And as soon as I feel like there is just a bit more room I'll hit the leftovers.


And the toilet.


----------



## qualitycut

Stuffed crust sounds good and i dont have to go anywhere


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1997444 said:


> Stuffed crust sounds good and i dont have to go anywhere


Ten more......;-)


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1997443 said:


> And the toilet.


I don't have that issue. My digestive system is made of steel.


----------



## qualitycut

A good buddy from high school is playing on the pens.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

One of the Bacon Cheeseburger sliders are already gone. $5.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1997448 said:


> One of the Bacon Cheeseburger sliders are already gone. $5.


That's a deal! You're not going to want to work after that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1997449 said:


> That's a deal! You're not going to want to work after that.


Gotta stop and turn a landscape bid in, then try to put my tractor back together and get it on a trailer. All that's planned for tonight.


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone do landscape lighting in minneapolis?
Doing a bid and they want a bid on that.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1997450 said:


> Gotta stop and turn a landscape bid in, then try to put my tractor back together and get it on a trailer. All that's planned for tonight.


Wait, what? Thought you were not landscaping this year, or patching just mowing?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1997452 said:


> Wait, what? Thought you were not landscaping this year, or patching just mowing?


Yeah, well, that didn't happen. Might be bringing some of you guys on board if I can't find anyone to help.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1997447 said:


> A good buddy from high school is playing on the pens.


You went to elk river?


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1997451 said:


> Anyone do landscape lighting in minneapolis?
> Doing a bid and they want a bid on that.


It's easy. Do it yourself. Good money in it also.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1444 you went to elk river?[/QUOTE said:


> Hastings, chorney 44. Stephan is from there also. His dad owned the local hockey shop in town


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1997455 said:


> It's easy. Do it yourself. Good money in it also.


Hate electrical crap, dont you need a low voltage liscense?


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1997458 said:


> Hate electrical crap, dont you need a low voltage liscense?


Correct........


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1997457 said:


> Hastings, chorney 44. Stephan is from there also. His dad owned the local hockey shop in town


10-4. I thought Paul Martin was the only one on the pens, I was wrong. My cousin played with stepan at Wisconsin and are good buddies.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1997458 said:


> Hate electrical crap, dont you need a low voltage liscense?


Yes. It's a joke. The whole PLT thing for low voltage lighting and irrigation installs is stupid.


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;1997459 said:


> Correct........


Unless you have a contractor license.i believe. .....


----------



## qualitycut

Cat with plow at homedepot still


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;1997462 said:


> Yes. It's a joke. The whole PLT thing for low voltage lighting and irrigation installs is stupid.


how ever the state can make more money!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1997464 said:


> Cat with plow at homedepot still


Cabelas down here still has a cat back hoe and cat skid sitting there as of last week. Haven't made it back this week


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1997430 said:


> Custom truck accessories in Ham lake. They will ship them right to you.


Cool. Thanks


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1997398 said:


> I have had some crap smoking like crazy on there but never a fire.
> 
> Glad it's not mine


That's why I was thinking the alcohol in the gas... Eats away the rubber lines and/or fittings... like the one right at the bottom of the fuel tank...


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1997464 said:


> Cat with plow at homedepot still


Yer gonna see a white dodge with a blizzard plows driving down to stonrbrooke some time this summer. Plow has some sort of a voltage draw to it. It I love the plow hooked up and don't start it for a little while the battery goes dead. Plow off no problem


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1997458 said:


> Hate electrical crap, dont you need a low voltage liscense?


Yeaaaaaahhhhhh... Sure.......


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1997472 said:


> Yer gonna see a white dodge with a blizzard plows driving down to stonrbrooke some time this summer. Plow has some sort of a voltage draw to it. It I love the plow hooked up and don't start it for a little while the battery goes dead. Plow off no problem


Sure blame the plow


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1997464 said:


> Cat with plow at homedepot still


The Menards property we did this year's contract goes til may 15......


----------



## qualitycut

Sss, you ever try that little italian place on cedar by your place?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Downpour again.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1997464 said:


> Cat with plow at homedepot still


Equipment still at Blaine Fleet Farm too.

Tractor is on the trailer. One more thing crossed off the list.

Got the landscape bid approved. Of course they want it done in two weeks. Got my rooftop landscape job approved today too, and of course they want it done before May 10.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1997478 said:


> Equipment still at Blaine Fleet Farm too.
> 
> Tractor is on the trailer. One more thing crossed off the list.
> 
> Got the landscape bid approved. Of course they want it done in two weeks. Got my rooftop landscape job approved today too, and of course they want it done before May 10.


Sounds like you will be slamming next week.....


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1997478 said:


> Equipment still at Blaine Fleet Farm too.
> 
> Tractor is on the trailer. One more thing crossed off the list.
> 
> Got the landscape bid approved. Of course they want it done in two weeks. Got my rooftop landscape job approved today too, and of course they want it done before May 10.


Of course they do.

My biggest petpeive is when people ask how far out we are and then i tell them and they wait 2 weeks and call and say ok you got the job and we are ready , you said were to weeks out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like about a half inch so far.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1997464 said:


> Cat with plow at homedepot still


That's weird. There all lease ones too. LADC dose them all


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1997469 said:


> That's why I was thinking the alcohol in the gas... Eats away the rubber lines and/or fittings... like the one right at the bottom of the fuel tank...


Very well could be


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1997474 said:


> Sure blame the plow


By process of elimination it has to be the plow. Cant help it the dodge is still good:laughing:


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1997486 said:


> That's weird. There all lease ones too. LADC dose them all


According to my contact at the deere dealer they do buy some stuff. I forgot how many tractors they had for them when I stopped in there a few years ago but I think it was like 30 some


----------



## Drakeslayer

Bruce Jenner is on ABC for anyone who feels like they may be a woman trapped in a mans body. FYI


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;1997491 said:


> Bruce Jenner is on ABC for anyone who feels like they may be a woman trapped in a mans body. FYI


Don't worry I will let City Guy know


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1997489 said:


> According to my contact at the deere dealer they do buy some stuff. I forgot how many tractors they had for them when I stopped in there a few years ago but I think it was like 30 some


I'm sure they have a ton of stuff of there own. I know most of there skids are rentals.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Ranger620;1997489 said:


> According to my contact at the deere dealer they do buy some stuff. I forgot how many tractors they had for them when I stopped in there a few years ago but I think it was like 30 some


And the depot parking lots are generally not plowed very well. My favorite is when they do DLR(drive lane response) at 2 am. Why not just plow the whole thing?


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;1997492 said:


> Don't worry I will let City Guy know


He'll thank you later.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1997493 said:


> I'm sure they have a ton of stuff of there own. I know most of there skids are rentals.


I think their shop is just past boyer ford in rogers. Seen a ton of their equipment over there last year


----------



## Ranger620

Drakeslayer;1997494 said:


> And the depot parking lots are generally not plowed very well. My favorite is when they do DLR(drive lane response) at 2 am. Why not just plow the whole thing?


I agree. But they must do something right or know the right people


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1997496 said:


> I think their shop is just past boyer ford in rogers. Seen a ton of their equipment over there last year


Yep it is.....


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1997494 said:


> And the depot parking lots are generally not plowed very well. My favorite is when they do DLR(drive lane response) at 2 am. Why not just plow the whole thing?


Yea because im sure there are tons of people shopping


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1997479 said:


> Sounds like you will be slamming next week.....


Probably until the first week of June, when I leave for Virginia Beach for 9 days.


----------



## snowman55

12 year old girl wants to shoot trap. Best place to take her to find a gun that will fit her? Any youth programs on north metro. I've been looking for something we can do together and am excited she has an interest other than dance.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1997481 said:


> Of course they do.
> 
> My biggest petpeive is when people ask how far out we are and then i tell them and they wait 2 weeks and call and say ok you got the job and we are ready , you said were to weeks out.


Yeah, that's what's happened.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1997497 said:


> I agree. But they must do something right or know the right people


Im sure its like the super Americas, all done by village green. My buddies cousin is in charge of SA's maintenance stuff and said its just easier to have to make 1 call instead of calling 50 different contractors


----------



## Green Grass

snowman55;1997501 said:


> 12 year old girl wants to shoot trap. Best place to take her to find a gun that will fit her? Any youth programs on north metro. I've been looking for something we can do together and am excited she has an interest other than dance.


You don't want to learn how to dance? :laughing::laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1997504 said:


> You don't want to learn how to dance? :laughing::laughing:


There has to be a bunch of hot moms around too


----------



## snowman55

Green Grass;1997504 said:


> You don't want to learn how to dance? :laughing::laughing:


I can only do that after many cocktails. Might not be a good idea.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1997505 said:


> There has to be a bunch of hot moms around too


There's a brite side to everything


----------



## qualitycut

Don't want to switch over, good game going on


----------



## snowman55

qualitycut;1997505 said:


> There has to be a bunch of hot moms around too


Yeah there's the super Erica skaters at wild games too


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1997503 said:


> Im sure its like the super Americas, all done by village green. My buddies cousin is in charge of SA's maintenance stuff and said its just easier to have to make 1 call instead of calling 50 different contractors


I get what your saying but...

Find one good one and not have to make a call at all?


----------



## Green Grass

snowman55;1997510 said:


> Yeah there's the super Erica skaters at wild games too


They are nice


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1997509 said:


> Don't want to switch over, good game going on


I'm sure they will replay the Bruce Jenner thing again, so don't worry.


----------



## Ranger620

snowman55;1997501 said:


> 12 year old girl wants to shoot trap. Best place to take her to find a gun that will fit her? Any youth programs on north metro. I've been looking for something we can do together and am excited she has an interest other than dance.


Check out the benelli monifelto in 20 gauge. May not have to go youth model unless she's really tiny. Metro gun club in Blaine is a good spot to shoot don't no if they have leagues for kids or not. 
Congrats you must be pumped that she wants to learn


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1997511 said:


> I get what your saying but...
> 
> Find one good one and not have to make a call at all?


Yea but i think with that many stores people are going to complain. Just like we all have a townhome or office complex and there is always 1 or 2. And i dont know if its the complaints but more service calls i would guess.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1997513 said:


> I'm sure they will replay the Bruce Jenner thing again, so don't worry.


Wheww thanks for helping me choose.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1997512 said:


> They are nice


I "hung" our with 1 of them 4-5 years ago. Now shes dating a buddy of mine lol


----------



## qualitycut

Sticking with 4-1


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1997518 said:


> Sticking with 4-1


Us or them??


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1997518 said:


> Sticking with 4-1


3-2 koivu with the winner.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Let's go power play goal!


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1997519 said:


> Us or them??


Ask me in a hour.


----------



## Polarismalibu

They can't pass


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1997520 said:


> 3-2 koivu with the winner.


Yea i thought they were going to come out with a little more fire in them. making the same passes....... behind the guy


----------



## Ranger620

I hate to say this but if you can't have a half way decent power play you deserve to loose. Fire yeo


----------



## qualitycut

Bummm....bumm....


----------



## Polarismalibu

Jeez they suck on the power play


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1997525 said:


> I hate to say this but if you can't have a half way decent power play you deserve to loose. Fire yeo


2nd power play looked better


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1997527 said:


> Jeez they suck on the power play


Their 6 for 24. Fire yeo


----------



## qualitycut

Dubsssss is home


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1997530 said:


> Their 6 for 24. Fire yeo


Best pk worst pp


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1997531 said:


> Dubsssss is home


He is for sure back to normal!


----------



## Polarismalibu

I spoke to soon


----------



## qualitycut

Mo cafer!!!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

He shouldn't have been left like that


----------



## Ranger620

Snowman if you wanna try before you buy I have a 20 gauge monifelto I'd be happy to meet you and the daughter at a trap range so she could try it


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1997532 said:


> Best pk worst pp


Doh'k .....now what? This thing is over...

According to the stats.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1997536 said:


> He shouldn't have been left like that


Not too many goalies would stop that one.

I'm not worried until they go up 3-0.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ooooo. Tsenko getting mad..


----------



## Doughboy12

Ref chewing Terastinko a new a$$...:laughing:


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1997539 said:


> Not too many goalies would stop that one.
> 
> I'm not worried until they go up 3-0.


Now you did it. You said the same thing Wednesday. You take that back


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1997539 said:


> Not too many goalies would stop that one.
> 
> I'm not worried until they go up 3-0.


Could happen....then we need to see a throwdown.


----------



## qualitycut

Goal!!!!!!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

Half way through the first with a pp and still no shots on net.....



Shoot it already. 

Goal...........


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1997538 said:


> Doh'k .....now what? This thing is
> 
> According to the stats.


Screw your stats! Goal!!!!!


----------



## Green Grass

One shot one goal. That is how you do it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

So much for all those stats. First 1-1 game of the series.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1997539 said:


> Not too many goalies would stop that one.
> 
> I'm not worried until they go up 3-0.


Yea and dont expect them to, someone should have had that guy


----------



## SSS Inc.

D ube........


----------



## SSS Inc.

Dubesssssssss


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1997552 said:


> Dubesssssssss


Let's all just take a moment to say THANK YOU to that man.

#WouldnotBeHereWithoutHim


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone know if you need a permit to do pavers in minneapolis?


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1997559 said:


> Anyone know if you need a permit to do pavers in minneapolis?


No. You just can't go over a certain percentage of hard surface area for the lot


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1997559 said:


> Anyone know if you need a permit to do pavers in minneapolis?


Just do what I do no permit till you get caught:laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1997560 said:


> No. You just can't go over a certain percentage of hard surface area for the lot


I figured you would there, seems like everyone makes you now for making sure its fsr enough of the property line.


----------



## SSS Inc.

For Dubes! to look at when we play Chicago!


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1997561 said:


> Just do what I do no permit till you get caught:laughing:


Just play stupid  most cities you can find that info easily on line not there. 2 years ago i did a patio in may then another in june in the same city. City stops and asks why no permit. They changed the rules on may 31st. Oops


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ooooo that was close


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1997563 said:


> For Dubes! to look at when we play Chicago!


Thats a good looking group of woman, the look like there in thier late 20s some of ours look like they are getting a ride after school from thier parents


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1997563 said:


> For Dubes! to look at when we play Chicago!


Not a Chicago fan but I think that just became my new screen saver.

They are wearing more clothes than the shovel girls at the Kings game I went to


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1997562 said:


> I figured you would there, seems like everyone makes you now for making sure its fsr enough of the property line.


I just 17 patios in Minneapolis last year. 2 this year no permits and inspectors were there all the time for the house.

You will run into a problem with the hard surface area if it's to much


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1997566 said:


> Thats a good looking group of woman, the look like there in thier late 20s some of ours look like they are getting a ride after school from thier parents


Not saying you shouldn't pull one but if you get caught the worst they can do to you is double the fee


----------



## SSS Inc.

Dubessssssss


----------



## Polarismalibu

Wow what a effort by parise


----------



## qualitycut

Im drinking out of my maui waui cup from the xcel maybe that will help


Water by the way.


----------



## Polarismalibu

They need to go after ott


----------



## qualitycut

Stewart needs to take ott on.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Man they let a lot of crap go in these games.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1997574 said:


> Im drinking out of my maui waui cup from the xcel maybe that will help


Is it a bottomless? It could help


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1997577 said:


> Man they let a lot of crap go in these games.


Trying to grow the game...:laughing:


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1997576 said:


> Stewart needs to take ott on.


They were talking about how good of friends they are off the ice so I don't see it happening


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1997581 said:


> They were talking about how good of friends they are off the ice so I don't see it happening


There still going at it right out of the box


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1997576 said:


> Stewart needs to take ott on.


Not unless we are down by 3


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;1997585 said:


> There still going at it right out of the box


Was just wondering if they talked about it and you'll see a sissy fight


----------



## Polarismalibu

Twins have no hits at all. 5th inning


----------



## SSS Inc.

Dubes!!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Dubesssss Again!!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

What a save!!


----------



## Drakeslayer

Polarismalibu;1997589 said:


> Twins have no hits at all. 5th inning


Have they won yet?


----------



## qualitycut

He was helpless and made him self big, lucky on that 1


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1997589 said:


> Twins have no hits at all. 5th inning


Who are they??????


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;1997593 said:


> Have they won yet?


A couple I think


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1997593 said:


> Have they won yet?


They've won several now. 6-9 and so is 3 out 5 teams in the central div.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1997595 said:


> Who are they??????


Just Some horrible baseball team


----------



## Drakeslayer

No victorias secret receipts today:realmad:


----------



## Doughboy12

Can't even convey how much more the #mnwild need from Stewart and Vanek. Regardless of the lack of scoring, the wall play not good enough


----------



## qualitycut

Goal!!!!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

What a snipe!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal..........




And I did it again....lol


----------



## Ranger620

Niño my man


----------



## SSS Inc.

.............


----------



## Drakeslayer

Nino!........


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hopefully we can get one on this pp


----------



## Doughboy12

Oh no........this might not be good.


----------



## SSS Inc.

_*powerplay..​*_


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goalllllllllll


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hell yeah!!!!!


----------



## Green Grass

Goal..........


----------



## Ranger620

Stewart deserved one

Edit looks like koivu will get that one. Sorry stewart


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal........







Dreaded two goal lead


----------



## SSS Inc.

Well this is working well for all those stats. 

I like the organ playing "forget you"


----------



## qualitycut

Here we go boys.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1997614 said:


> Stewart deserved one


Dont think he did


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1997618 said:


> Dont think he did


Nope he didn't touch it


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1997618 said:


> Dont think he did


I edited but not fast enough


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1997619 said:


> Nope he didn't touch it


It would have shut up fanboy.


----------



## Ranger620

Quality said 4-1


----------



## Drakeslayer

Drakeslayer;1997520 said:


> 3-2 koivu with the winner.


This........xysport


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1997622 said:


> Quality said 4-1


I said 5-1 last


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1997621 said:


> It would have shut up fanboy.


Fanboy is busy running his "stats" machine.


----------



## Doughboy12

Holy pour it on Batman!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Solid Pariod


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1997621 said:


> It would have shut up fanboy.


Nope... Every time I post something like that the player comes up big. Almost got a 2fer on that one. If Vanek would have just kept it an inch lower.

#ReversePsychology


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1997627 said:


> Solid Pariod


@therealjacque ??


----------



## Doughboy12

sss inc.;1997625 said:


> fanboy is busy running his "stats" machine.


brb............


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1997629 said:


> @therealjacque ??


I'm not really a fan of cory cove but his Jacque stuff is hilarious. The one he did the other day had me laughing for an hour. I find myself talking like that all the time.


----------



## Doughboy12

#stlblues no shots last 6:49, #mnwild had last 6 shots, 8 of the last 9 and scored on back-to-back shots 1:26 apart


----------



## Doughboy12

Chatter is for a 2pm start on Sunday...


----------



## Doughboy12

First time Jake Allen has allowed more than 2 goals in 13 starts.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1997633 said:


> Chatter is for a 2pm start on Sunday...


That is correct


----------



## Doughboy12

Locker room talk






Ok that was poor...sorry.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;1997633 said:


> Chatter is for a 2pm start on Sunday...


Perfect! We have a sitter for Saturday-Sunday. I will be on my way home with a bunch of cash from diamond Jo hopefully.


----------



## Doughboy12

Preparty
http://wild.nhl.com/club/m_news.htm?id=765079


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1997635 said:


> That is correct


I thought there was a chance for a night game if all the other series are wrapped up? No?


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1997640 said:


> I thought there was a chance for a night game if all the other series are wrapped up? No?


@2 because there is no Eastcoast game.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1997641 said:


> @2 because there is no Eastcoast game.


This.......


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1997633 said:


> Chatter is for a 2pm start on Sunday...


1pm central already set

They said it after the 1st period


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1997642 said:


> This.......


Ok. I hate afternoon games. Can we do 6 instead?

DUBES!!!!!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

Not the third period start I was looking for.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1997643 said:


> 1pm central already set
> 
> They said it after the 1st period


The wild say 2 according to the link.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1997643 said:


> 1pm central already set
> 
> They said it after the 1st period


It's at 2 central on Kare 11


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1997644 said:


> Ok. I hate afternoon games. Can we do 6 instead?
> 
> DUBES!!!!!!!


Well not everyone works on Sunday


----------



## SSS Inc.

That sounded like pipe to me.


----------



## Doughboy12

Crossbar?????


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1997646 said:


> The wild say 2 according to the link.


Hmmm i could have sworn they said 1pm

O pregame was at 1pm


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1997648 said:


> Well not everyone works on Sunday


Oh I will be trimming the Sunday schedule down a bit.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1997652 said:


> Oh I will be trimming the Sunday schedule down a bit.


Im surprised you can find guys to work 7 days a week


----------



## SSS Inc.

There must be a ton of wild fans there. I here DUUUUBBBEE every time he freezes it.


----------



## Ranger620

I can see ott getting rough in about ten minutes


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1997653 said:


> Im surprised you can find guys to work 7 days a week


When they get their first check and they have 30 hours at time and a half it's not a problem. Work your a$$ off in the summer and take the winter off. We don't go 7 all summer. We have a few busy months where you have to make hay when the sun shines. Rain days are off. Holidays are off.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1997656 said:


> When they get their first check and they have 30 hours at time and a half it's not a problem. Work your a$$ off in the summer and take the winter off.


Honestly if I didn't have to worry about finding new snow customers and getting contracts signed in the fall I'd apply. Would be nice to work and just collect a check. Taxes would screw me though


----------



## Polarismalibu

I hate that icing rule


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1997656 said:


> When they get their first check and they have 30 hours at time and a half it's not a problem. Work your a$$ off in the summer and take the winter off. We don't go 7 all summer. We have a few busy months where you have to make hay when the sun shines. Rain days are off. Holidays are off.


Yea i just like the lake on the weekends. 30 at 1.5 wouldn't they be getting less than regular hourly after tax?


----------



## Doughboy12

Shooting gallery.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1997658 said:


> I hate that icing rule


I hate when guys can't clear the puck when they're 8' from the blue line with nobody around.


----------



## Camden

Are the Blues on the power play???? Dang!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1997659 said:


> Yea i just like the lake on the weekends. 30 at 1.5 wouldn't they be getting less than regular hourly after tax?


Ahhhh No.......... I mean 40 regular hours + 30 hours @ 1.5 so its like they worked 85 hours at their regular rate. Pretty big checks for some of the young guys.


----------



## qualitycut

Well looks like someone is sleeping on the couch in this residence tonight


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1997663 said:


> Ahhhh No.......... I mean 40 regular hours + 30 hours @ 1.5 so its like they worked 85 hours at their regular rate. Pretty big checks for some of the young guys.


O i always thought after like 15 hours they got raped on taxes.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1997663 said:


> Ahhhh No.......... I mean 40 regular hours + 30 hours @ 1.5 so its like they worked 85 hours at their regular rate. Pretty big checks for some of the young guys.


At $25 an hour working thru October that's about $51,000 a summer. Good living imo


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1997664 said:


> Well looks like someone is sleeping on the couch in this residence tonight


What did she do now?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Take ott out jeez


----------



## Doughboy12

Nice dive.......WTF


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1997665 said:


> O i always thought after like 15 hours they got raped on taxes.


Well when taxes are taken out yes there would be more because its assumed your making that 52 weeks a year. All that matters is at the end of the year. If you take the winter off it offsets it and most guys end up with big tax returns.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1997667 said:


> What did she do now?


I made her mad earlier and she sat in the room waiting for me to come talk for the last 2 hours, she comea out yada yada, and then says you cant even look at me and i said im watching the game, she says our relationship is more important and i said i donno. Guys i was the only one who thought it was funny. Think its that time of the month


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1997670 said:


> Well when taxes are taken out yes there would be more because its assumed your making that 52 weeks a year. All that matters is at the end of the year. If you take the winter off it offsets it and most guys end up with big tax returns.


O yea i guess that makes sense, if they worked 40 a week in the winter plus summer houra then they would be cafed.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1997666 said:


> At $25 an hour working thru October that's about $51,000 a summer. Good living imo


With the overtime hours its pretty much equivalent to working the standard 2,000 hours that most people do but you do it from April to Nov.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1997673 said:


> With the overtime hours its pretty much equivalent to working the standard 2,000 hours that most people do but you do it from April to Nov.


Kinda like being a teacher but much more rewarding lol


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;1997669 said:


> Nice dive.......WTF


Refs have their mn blinders on.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1997672 said:


> O yea i guess that makes sense, if they worked 40 a week in the winter plus summer houra then they would be cafed.


Yes your rate would be higher but you are still making more money. I have never understood that thinking. I wouldn't ever turn down a raise for instance. the hours mean nothing its the total dollars. 40 hours at $30 is the same as 20 hours at $60.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1997671 said:


> I made her mad earlier and she sat in the room waiting for me to come talk for the last 2 hours, she comea out yada yada, and then says you cant even look at me and i said im watching the game, she says our relationship is more important and i said i donno. Guys i was the only one who thought it was funny. Think its that time of the month


Jeez I'm gonna see a story on police clips some day.

11pm inver grove: crazy girlfriend beat bf because he would rather watch hockey the talk about there relationship


----------



## Polarismalibu

Goal!!!!!!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal.............


----------



## SSS Inc.

Heck yeah!!!


----------



## Ranger620

At 3 minutes left otts gonna get real bad


----------



## SSS Inc.

Dubes!!!!!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1997681 said:


> At 3 minutes left otts gonna get real bad


Of for sure. He's going after anyone who will give in now


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1997676 said:


> Yes your rate would be higher but you are still making more money. I have never understood that thinking. I wouldn't ever turn down a raise for instance. the hours mean nothing its the total dollars. 40 hours at $30 is the same as 20 hours at $60.


But let's say 10 hr then you get 15 for ot after taxes wouldn't it be about the same as regular pay after taxes, thats how i always understood it.


----------



## Doughboy12

There goes the dreaded 2 goal lead...:waving: 









On the good side.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1997677 said:


> Jeez I'm gonna see a story on police clips some day.
> 
> 11pm inver grove: crazy girlfriend beat bf because he would rather watch hockey the talk about there relationship


Ha my old dog has my back.


----------



## Camden

Before this series I used to think Landeskog was the biggest piece of sh!t in the NHL but now there's no question it's Ott.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1997684 said:


> But let's say 10 hr then you get 15 for ot after taxes wouldn't it be about the same as regular pay after taxes, thats how i always understood it.


Your onto something or on something. One of my friends is hourly and loves it but he said after 15 hours of ot he gets hit harder in taxes. Not sure what the government does there


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1997687 said:


> Before this series I used to think Landeskog was the biggest piece of sh!t in the NHL but now there's no question it's Ott.


Haha exactly. Keith said he was one of his top 2 least favorite players backwhen he played in the pregame the other night


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;1997687 said:


> Before this series I used to think Landeskog was the biggest piece of sh!t in the NHL but now there's no question it's Ott.


There's a few out there. Cooke used to be one of them Dustin brown is bad to


----------



## Doughboy12

Just killing a pp now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1997684 said:


> But let's say 10 hr then you get 15 for ot after taxes wouldn't it be about the same as regular pay after taxes, thats how i always understood it.


No. Tax rates don't jump that much. Again, it has nothing to do with the amount of hours its the gross pay that is used for the taxes. And if you're seasonal you would get it back anyway.


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;1997688 said:


> Your onto something or on something. One of my friends is hourly and loves it but he said after 15 hours of ot he gets hit harder in taxes. Not sure what the government does there


Your taxes are based on what you make per year not per hour. Even if it taken out of your check if you don't make enough you get it back. #SimpleMath


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1997692 said:


> No. Tax rates don't jump that much. Again, it has nothing to do with the amount of hours its the gross pay that is used for the taxes. And if you're seasonal you would get it back anyway.


Plus I would think if your seasonal you would alter your deductions if you know your going to get tons of over time


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1997692 said:


> No. Tax rates don't jump that much. Again, it has nothing to do with the amount of hours its the gross pay that is used for the taxes. And if you're seasonal you would get it back anyway.


Um....yeh, this.


----------



## qualitycut

Someone called it


----------



## Doughboy12

Win........!!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Home ice advantage is back!


----------



## qualitycut

Thought st louis was going to mess upy prediction


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1997694 said:


> Your taxes are based on what you make per year not per hour. Even if it taken out of your check if you don't make enough you get it back. #SimpleMath


Thank you Fanboy!Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1997696 said:


> Um....yeh, this.


Its late. Don't knock me for not getting really precise.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1997701 said:


> Thank you Fanboy!Thumbs Up


You're welcome....:waving:

Stop pushing my buttons. :laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1997702 said:


> Its late. Don't knock me for not getting really precise.


I said that cause if you notice I said the same thing in the next post.

#YouBeatMeToIt


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;1997462 said:


> Yes. It's a joke. The whole PLT thing for low voltage lighting and irrigation installs is stupid.


This.......


----------



## Doughboy12

I tried to post it to your wall but you still haven't added me back in on your friends list yet.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1997704 said:


> I said that cause if you notice I said the same thing in the next post.
> 
> #YouBeatMeToIt


Gotcha. We seem to have a severe misunderstanding of the tax system on our hands.

Here's what I can tell everyone......if you work overtime you will make more money.


----------



## Doughboy12

Here's one you might like....
1st 3-2 series’ lead in #mnwild history. Vezina finalist Devan Dubnyk, pulled Wed., makes 36 saves. Wild 12-1-2 in games after Dubnyk losses


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1997707 said:


> Gotcha. We seem to have a severe misunderstanding of the tax system on our hands.
> 
> Here's what I can tell everyone......if you work overtime you will make more money.


Seven and a half cent nickels my Dad always said...Thumbs Up


----------



## Doughboy12

Can this be true???

#mnwild still hasn’t lost consecutive games in regulation since Jan. 11 and 13 (pre-Dubnyk).


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1997707 said:


> Gotcha. We seem to have a severe misunderstanding of the tax system on our hands.
> 
> Here's what I can tell everyone......if you work overtime you will make more money.


Well duh.......


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1997710 said:


> Can this be true???
> 
> #mnwild still hasn't lost consecutive games in regulation since Jan. 11 and 13 (pre-Dubnyk).


Probably. .........


----------



## qualitycut

Close to 80 end of the week.


----------



## Doughboy12

She just stole my next stat.....b i c h


----------



## Doughboy12

Cheapest ticket on Stubhub for #mnwild-#STLBlues game 6 is currently $177.

Game 7 get-in price in STL is $103.


----------



## Doughboy12

Oh...and don't buy you ticket on the street. 20-30 people got burned Wednesday.


----------



## Doughboy12

Dubnyk: "A year ago today, I was on the C squad in Montreal."


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1997715 said:


> Cheapest ticket on Stubhub for #mnwild-#STLBlues game 6 is currently $177.
> 
> Game 7 get-in price in STL is $103.


Thats why i almost bought season tickets. 50 dollar seats go for 200 buy 2 sets and you can pay for 1 set with the other. Regular season games you get almost double for upper level.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1997684 said:


> But let's say 10 hr then you get 15 for ot after taxes wouldn't it be about the same as regular pay after taxes, thats how i always understood it.


Depends on gross pay and withholdings


----------



## Doughboy12

Last one for tonight....

Dubnyk on Steen save: "I don’t like being in that position very much. Some guys are good at doing that. I’m not Dominik Hasek."

Good night everyone.


----------



## CityGuy

4e° and cloudy


----------



## SnowGuy73

43° overcast breezy.


----------



## CityGuy

Got the car back last night from the dealer. They flashed it. Anyone know what that actually means?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;1997724 said:


> Got the car back last night from the dealer. They flashed it. Anyone know what that actually means?


Reprogramming the computer.


----------



## CityGuy

42° and cloudy


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1997725 said:


> Reprogramming the computer.


The ecm I assume or the radio head itself?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I think with the overtime situation...I've fallen into the trap before working the business. 

If you work too much overtime, you eventually get into a tax bracket you're not used to. However, if you only work overtime seasonally, yes, you have a lot of taxes taken out of your check, but you get a large refund.

However, working for yourself, I've hit a number in the past where it wasn't really enough to make up for the extra taxes. Plus it was a low deduction year.

That didn't work out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sounds like the fam is going to Chippewa Falls today / tonight for the MIL/SIL's birthday bash. Gonna have to find something to do I guess. Poker? Grab a 12 pa..6 pa...couple 2-3 beers for tonight and play COD? 

Go get quality off the couch and head over to KOD??


----------



## SnowGuy73

Long shot but anyone have one of these they want to sell?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1997733 said:


> Long shot but anyone have one of these they want to sell?


Does it need to be in working condition ?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Officially heading out for straight mowing today.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1997729 said:


> I think with the overtime situation...I've fallen into the trap before working the business.
> 
> If you work too much overtime, you eventually get into a tax bracket you're not used to. However, if you only work overtime seasonally, yes, you have a lot of taxes taken out of your check, but you get a large refund.
> 
> However, working for yourself, I've hit a number in the past where it wasn't really enough to make up for the extra taxes. Plus it was a low deduction year.
> 
> That didn't work out.


Last time......
http://www.revenue.state.mn.us/indi.../Minnesota_Income_Tax_Rates_and_Brackets.aspx


----------



## Bill1090

42*
Overcast


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1997728 said:


> The ecm I assume or the radio head itself?


It could be the radio itself.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;1997728 said:


> The ecm I assume or the radio head itself?


Like Green said, probably just the radio. Could be either. Could say on the invoice, if you learn to decipher the coding.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Feels good to be on a mower, headphones in, no employees to direct.

I've mowed these schools so many times I can just go through the motions. More or less a day off for me. Don't have to think about anything.

No stress that the yard has to be done by 8 am or the place can't open.

Might as well be vaca.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1997743 said:


> Might as well be vaca.


Keep telling yourself that


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1997745 said:


> Keep telling yourself that


For me, mowing is. I enjoy it, it's mindless and pretty much just sit on my butt.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BTW, on my RED Exmark. Got it back on Wednesday.

$1300 in warranty parts, dealer didn't have the labor figured yet. I had $727 in items I had them fix (new deck belt, hydro fluid changes, start of season stuff). 

Kohler instantly said bad machining on the heads, never questioned it.

Exmark fixed a parking brake issue where a bolt in the wheel hub had broken, which didn't allow the caliper to work.

You guys with RED technology (or Kohlers for that matter), if it starts eating oil, hope your warranty isn't up.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1997748 said:


> BTW, on my RED Exmark. Got it back on Wednesday.
> 
> $1300 in warranty parts, dealer didn't have the labor figured yet. I had $727 in items I had them fix (new deck belt, hydro fluid changes, start of season stuff).
> 
> Kohler instantly said bad machining on the heads, never questioned it.
> 
> Exmark fixed a parking brake issue where a bolt in the wheel hub had broken, which didn't allow the caliper to work.
> 
> You guys with RED technology (or Kohlers for that matter), if it starts eating oil, hope your warranty isn't up.


Great, I just bought 2 EFI kohlers


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;1997705 said:


> This.......


Some of what was required for TX licensed irrigation training, 
Included wiring.

Gauge, length of run, ul burial, burial depth, water proof connection and troubleshooting.

ceu training courses were very in depth troubleshooting

asked if I could transfer the license , and they denied


----------



## Camden

SnowGuy73;1997733 said:


> Long shot but anyone have one of these they want to sell?


I've got this for sale: http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=162124

Probably way more than what you need but it does have the capability to add a hose reel to it.


----------



## albhb3

question is it safe to use coolant that's been unopened since 2006? just picked some up today and saw it was made then? the others are 2013?


----------



## Ranger620

Quality, coming to your neighbor hood tyne lane in inver grove i'll waive when I drive by


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1997753 said:


> I've got this for sale: http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=162124
> 
> Probably way more than what you need but it does have the capability to add a hose reel to it.


I need one that will fit in a Gator for weed control.


----------



## Green Grass

albhb3;1997754 said:


> question is it safe to use coolant that's been unopened since 2006? just picked some up today and saw it was made then? the others are 2013?


Yeah as long as it isn't pre mixed


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Biggest issue with the RED..... Not being able to feather the throttle and reduce the discharge in tighter areas.

Well that and bad machining of the heads.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1997755 said:


> Quality, coming to your neighbor hood tyne lane in inver grove i'll waive when I drive by


Plowed a drive on there


----------



## albhb3

Green Grass;1997757 said:


> Yeah as long as it isn't pre mixed


cool thanks just doing a flush on the 6.0 looked in the degas bottle and there was some light brown floating flakes in there. Looked clean as I was draining


----------



## Green Grass

albhb3;1997762 said:


> cool thanks just doing a flush on the 6.0 looked in the degas bottle and there was some light brown floating flakes in there. Looked clean as I was draining


Odds are that was in there and it got broken looses when you started flushing it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

$9 Saturday / Sunday til 1 pm in Chisago City.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1997756 said:


> I need one that will fit in a Gator for weed control.


I have a 25 gallon with boom or wand


----------



## Greenery

GM, Ford, And Others Want to Make Working on Your Own Car Illegal
https://www.yahoo.com/autos/s/gm-ford-others-want-working-own-car-illegal-160000229.html


----------



## Camden

Greenery;1997767 said:


> GM, Ford, And Others Want to Make Working on Your Own Car Illegal
> https://www.yahoo.com/autos/s/gm-ford-others-want-working-own-car-illegal-160000229.html


And John Deere.


----------



## albhb3

Greenery;1997767 said:


> GM, Ford, And Others Want to Make Working on Your Own Car Illegal
> https://www.yahoo.com/autos/s/gm-ford-others-want-working-own-car-illegal-160000229.html


I know its not the same but didn't ps3 try that same gimmick then got embarrassed in court they got pissed about some guy modifying it or whatever. Im pretty sure the court ruled as he bought it he could pretty much do whatever


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1997737 said:


> Officially heading out for straight mowing today.


Beating me by 2 days, we start on Monday. ....


----------



## qualitycut

I have maybe a a few places that need mowing yet.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1997771 said:


> I have maybe a a few places that need mowing yet.


You mow what, 6 acres total?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1997740 said:


> It could be the radio itself.


Just says tech shot and flashed.

New radio head instealled is 900.00


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1997774 said:


> Just says tech shot and flashed.
> 
> New radio head instealled is 900.00


Shot is there a hole in it?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1997772 said:


> You mow what, 6 acres total?


About 11 places, 2 of them are 4-5 acres. Still only about 3 of mine need mowing.


----------



## qualitycut

Yellow flowers popping up


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1997766 said:


> I have a 25 gallon with boom or wand


Too small.


----------



## unit28

Suns out.......attm


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1997778 said:


> Too small.


I have 2. Make it 50 gallons. What about my 200 gallon one. Needs some work, but cheap


----------



## qualitycut

Chainsaw 1 fence 0


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1997783 said:


> I have 2. Make it 50 gallons. What about my 200 gallon one. Needs some work, but cheap


I have a 100 like pictured and a 200 space saver but looking for a 50 gallon skid.

What model 200, what's wrong with it, pictures, and what's it need?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

There will be a weekly $1/hour bonus (40 hours) in play this year. Each week everything gets mowed as scheduled, everyone gets an extra $1 per hour.

If you punch in late in a week, first time you lose 50%. Second time, 25%, 3rd time all of the bonus.

If there's a complaint, same as being late. It will be easier to narrow down this year why the complaint with fewer guys.

Each week it starts over. Fair?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1997787 said:


> There will be a weekly $1/hour bonus (40 hours) in play this year. Each week everything gets mowed as scheduled, everyone gets an extra $1 per hour.
> 
> If you punch in late in a week, first time you lose 50%. Second time, 25%, 3rd time all of the bonus.
> 
> If there's a complaint, same as being late. It will be easier to narrow down this year why the complaint with fewer guys.
> 
> Each week it starts over. Fair?


Is there a guy that works for you who you think people would team up on to get them not to get thier extra dollar an hour?

And imo 1 time late gets it marked to 0


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1997788 said:


> Is there a guy that works for you who you think people would team up on to get them not to get thier extra dollar an hour?
> 
> And imo 1 time late gets it marked to 0


The 4 lawn guys I have this year are good with each other. 1 is a hot head, but you'll always have that.

And maybe I'll change it to if you're 15 minutes late, it's an auto zero for the week.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1997784 said:


> Chainsaw 1 fence 0


A wood fence??


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1997790 said:


> A wood fence??


Metal, was cutting some crap growing through from the neighbors, somehow cut through a few links


----------



## CityGuy

58° and sunny 

Beautiful out.


----------



## CityGuy

Out working in the garage trying to sweat what ever this is out of me. Just ache and flushed chest. No other symptoms att.


----------



## CityGuy

Maybe it's nicotine withdrawal? Haven't had a smoke in 32 hours.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1997796 said:


>


Money shot.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1997796 said:


>


Where is your greese zirk?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1997798 said:


> Where is your greese zirk?


They don't have one. You take the screw out, put zero in, grease , then remove and put screw back in. This prevents it from getting broke off. Now most don't grease them at all, especially if they trade every few years


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1997800 said:


> They don't have one. You take the screw out, put zero in, grease , then remove and put screw back in. This prevents it from getting broke off. Now most don't grease them at all, especially if they trade every few years


Hmm interesting, didn't know that.


----------



## qualitycut

Yard work done, might go hit the driving range.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1997785 said:


> I have a 100 like pictured and a 200 space saver but looking for a 50 gallon skid.
> 
> What model 200, what's wrong with it, pictures, and what's it need?


It's a northern tool one I think. Guy I bought it from left some water in it and it froze part of the filter housing I think. Has a Honda engine on it. 300' of hose I think and electric hose real. It's been sitting for a while so it may need some cleaning. Maybe not with the honda. I had it running when I bought it. Started on first pull too. Had it on long enough to know it didn't leak. Good thing it wasn't loaded. He said all he used it for was momentum. I'll text some pics later


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1997795 said:


> Maybe it's nicotine withdrawal? Haven't had a smoke in 32 hours.


you better run that marathon thing tonight.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1997805 said:


> you better run that marathon thing tonight.


Me run? You have seen my fast speed.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1997806 said:


> Me run? You have seen my fast speed.


It gave me a good laugh.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Went and looked at suburbans, then looked at Ford expedition. Damn those were nice and cheaper than suburbans with more stuff. Go figure


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1997803 said:


> It's a northern tool one I think. Guy I bought it from left some water in it and it froze part of the filter housing I think. Has a Honda engine on it. 300' of hose I think and electric hose real. It's been sitting for a while so it may need some cleaning. Maybe not with the honda. I had it running when I bought it. Started on first pull too. Had it on long enough to know it didn't leak. Good thing it wasn't loaded. He said all he used it for was momentum. I'll text some pics later


copy that.


----------



## Doughboy12

Clutterbuck empty net goal to secure the win and force a game 7.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1997810 said:


> It gave me a good laugh.


Steering clear of the whole thing.


----------



## albhb3

its gonna be a late race looks kinda wet...again...


----------



## Doughboy12

Well at least they go out with a win in the old building...not going to win the next one.


----------



## albhb3

so working on the vaccum lines to the 350 tested and all are holding pressure, power to the solenoid but seems to not send anything to the lines...is there anyway to test it?

well figured it out whom ever owned it before me ran an line from the solenoid to another line and left one side off the vacuum box basically had to remove the line and hook the original up woulda been nice to know this winter


----------



## Doughboy12

That's a wrap...race tomorrow.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1997815 said:


> Steering clear of the whole thing.


Go watch there has to be some good looking one's


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger,

Got a line on a window well cover 54.5x 36? Not a standard size for box store.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1997820 said:


> Go watch there has to be some good looking one's


Then they'll want me to work it and no interest in that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

3 schools plus 2 highschool baseball fields and 3 softball fields. All with a 60" Exmark today.

Too bad it's leaking oil already.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Didn't HAVE to be done, but there is evidence I was here.









I see I need practice again too.


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1997824 said:


> Didn't HAVE to be done, but there is evidence I was here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see I need practice again too.


obviously drunk


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1997812 said:


> Went and looked at suburbans, then looked at Ford expedition. Damn those were nice and cheaper than suburbans with more stuff. Go figure


Yea they are nice, neighbors just bought a limited expedition.


----------



## qualitycut

Driving range turned into 9 holes


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;1997821 said:


> Ranger,
> 
> Got a line on a window well cover 54.5x 36? Not a standard size for box store.


I do not. I would have started at the box stores then check my 2 lumber yards I use then hit up the old interweb for a search. I've never covered them before.


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;1997821 said:


> Ranger,
> 
> Got a line on a window well cover 54.5x 36? Not a standard size for box store.


Quick search at menards. You can order them
https://www.menards.com/main/doors-windows/windows/all-custom-window-well-covers/c-13277.htm


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1997832 said:


> Quick search at menards. You can order them
> https://www.menards.com/main/doors-windows/windows/all-custom-window-well-covers/c-13277.htm


That was my next thought. Was hoping for a grab n go but have to order it I guess.


----------



## Doughboy12

Um......The Pickle has some nice pants and a tight sweater on. Just a heads up as I only got a quick glance.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1997828 said:


> Yea they are nice, neighbors just bought a limited expedition.


That what we looked at and the El


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1997823 said:


> 3 schools plus 2 highschool baseball fields and 3 softball fields. All with a 60" Exmark today.
> 
> Too bad it's leaking oil already.


The red technology one?


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1997787 said:


> There will be a weekly $1/hour bonus (40 hours) in play this year. Each week everything gets mowed as scheduled, everyone gets an extra $1 per hour.
> 
> If you punch in late in a week, first time you lose 50%. Second time, 25%, 3rd time all of the bonus.
> 
> If there's a complaint, same as being late. It will be easier to narrow down this year why the complaint with fewer guys.
> 
> Each week it starts over. Fair?


I may copy that idea......


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1997829 said:


> Driving range turned into 9 holes


which became 18.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1997839 said:


> which became 18.


Ha im on 8 and thinking its going to as long as the slow pokes in front dont


----------



## unit28

Oh boy..........
Fire **** rapids
Riverdale?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Let go Nashville! Off to a good start


----------



## Polarismalibu

unit28;1997845 said:


> Oh boy..........
> Fire **** rapids
> Riverdale?


Grass fire on the other side of 10 from riverdale


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1997849 said:


> Grass fire on the other side of 10 from riverdale


I think unit started it.


----------



## Green Grass

2-0.......


----------



## unit28

Receipt from cableas puts me in Rogers
However , the reel I was after isn't on there......sigh


----------



## Green Grass

green grass;1997851 said:


> 2-0.......


2-1.........


----------



## Green Grass

green grass;1997853 said:


> 2-1.........


3-1.........


----------



## Green Grass

Green Grass;1997854 said:


> 3-1.........


Goalie change..


----------



## SSS Inc.

3-2. Crazy start to the game.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Why do other games seem so much more exciting? Do we watch our own teams different from the way we watch games where we don't have a team. Talk amongst yourselves. I'm being serious.


----------



## SSS Inc.

3-3. 6 goals in one pariod. I guarantee nobody scores until late in the third now.


----------



## Polarismalibu

What a first period jeez


----------



## Doughboy12

Wild fans should be pulling for Chicago.
We need to face a goalie challenged team and a smaller group.

Edit: When we win Sunday.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1997858 said:


> Why do other games seem so much more exciting? Do we watch our own teams different from the way we watch games where we don't have a team. Talk amongst yourselves. I'm being serious.


I was thinking that earlier, i think its because we dont really care so when score is close its more fun than when your team is real close. Imo


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1997862 said:


> Wild fans should be pulling for Chicago.
> We need to face a goalie challenged team and a smaller group.


Its really hard to pull for chicago. I'd like them to go seven games for starters.

Cheering for Chicago is like rooting for the Yankees to me.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1997865 said:


> Its really hard to pull for chicago. I'd like them to go seven games for starters.
> 
> Cheering for Chicago is like rooting for the Yankees to me.


I agree either way hope we win tomorrow and these two teams go 7 games with several periods of free hockey

Edit: Although this could possibly be Chicago's last year as a top team. Several of the top players are up for contract and with salary cap they cannot keep them all. Kane, sharp, towes to start and there are others some of them will be gone


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1997863 said:


> I was thinking that earlier, i think its because we dont really care so when score is close its more fun than when your team is real close. Imo


I'm sure that's it. No pressure.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1997868 said:


> I'm sure that's it. No pressure.


Yea like when i plow my stuff i hate plowing but when its someone elses it fun


----------



## banonea

Started out going to treasure island, got outside of town and decided to go to Dimond Joes. ......craps tables are packed......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1997837 said:


> The red technology one?


Yeah, the one I just got back


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's the TNA wrestlers against the women of TNA on Family Fued.


----------



## unit28

.......lame duck yankeehawks


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1997872 said:


> Started out going to treasure island, got outside of town and decided to go to Dimond Joes. ......craps tables are packed......


Mmmmm craps.......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1997874 said:


> Yeah, the one I just got back


What the heck is up with that?


----------



## Greenery

I had those earlier this week. Luckily we were stocked up on paper..☺


----------



## Greenery

Kawasaki or nothing..


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1997746 said:


> For me, mowing is. I enjoy it, it's mindless and pretty much just sit on my butt.


Agreed, when I get to mow...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1997748 said:


> BTW, on my RED Exmark. Got it back on Wednesday.
> 
> $1300 in warranty parts, dealer didn't have the labor figured yet. I had $727 in items I had them fix (new deck belt, hydro fluid changes, start of season stuff).
> 
> Kohler instantly said bad machining on the heads, never questioned it.
> 
> Exmark fixed a parking brake issue where a bolt in the wheel hub had broken, which didn't allow the caliper to work.
> 
> You guys with RED technology (or Kohlers for that matter), if it starts eating oil, hope your warranty isn't up.


Good to know... I had a parking brake issue on mine as well... As soon as mine are out of warranty, it's down the road and I'll get a new one... Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1997880 said:


> Kawasaki or nothing..


My kawi is 7 years old and last year had valves adjusted and this year cleaned carb and replaced the 3 gaskets. 0 problems. Knock on wood


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1997883 said:


> My kawi is 7 years old and last year had valves adjusted and this year cleaned carb and replaced the 3 gaskets. 0 problems. Knock on wood


Did you get your rough running problem figured out?


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1997872 said:


> Started out going to treasure island, got outside of town and decided to go to Dimond Joes. ......craps tables are packed......


Now im debating on driving to st croix casino. Thanks.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;1997767 said:


> GM, Ford, And Others Want to Make Working on Your Own Car Illegal
> https://www.yahoo.com/autos/s/gm-ford-others-want-working-own-car-illegal-160000229.html


Don't forget Chrysler... Thumbs Up

Looks like mostly technology stuff... fine... whatever


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1997884 said:


> Did you get your rough running problem figured out?


Yea, took carb off, sprayed it down and noticed 2 of the gaskets were bad and replaced all 3 now starts and runs like new. 28 dollar fix.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1997885 said:


> Now im debating on driving to st croix casino. Thanks.


Stop and pick me up. I'm game.


----------



## Doughboy12

20 minutes of Nashville hockey left this season. :waving:


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1997888 said:


> Stop and pick me up. I'm game.


I need to go in the morning when i do or i will be sitting there all night, cant do that all nighter crap anymore.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1997787 said:


> There will be a weekly $1/hour bonus (40 hours) in play this year. Each week everything gets mowed as scheduled, everyone gets an extra $1 per hour.
> 
> If you punch in late in a week, first time you lose 50%. Second time, 25%, 3rd time all of the bonus.
> 
> If there's a complaint, same as being late. It will be easier to narrow down this year why the complaint with fewer guys.
> 
> Each week it starts over. Fair?


Sounds reasonable to me... so each week they could lose a percentage? Or the percentage is at the end of the year?


----------



## Doughboy12

Chicago getting out played at this point.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1997891 said:


> Sounds reasonable to me... so each week they could lose a percentage? Or the percentage is at the end of the year?


Each week it resets.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1997890 said:


> I need to go in the morning when i do or i will be sitting there all night, cant do that all nighter crap anymore.


All night?? It's still young. We could be there by 10:30, be rich or broke by 1:30, back in bed by 2:30, mowing by 6:30.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1997878 said:


> What the heck is up with that?


I'm lettingnit sot overnight. It wasn't obvious, and I don't know if it was from doing a hydro change or not.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;1997880 said:


> Kawasaki or nothing..


I hear ya there... I wish the RED system came with Kawi...


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1997894 said:


> All night?? It's still young. We could be there by 10:30, be rich or broke by 1:30, back in bed by 2:30, mowing by 6:30.


if i got on the craps table i would be there till your done eating the free breakfast buffet.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Is anybody in Nashville actually watching hockey right now? I have my doubts.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1997859 said:


> 3-3. 6 goals in one pariod. I guarantee nobody scores until late in the third now.


Well so far spot on.....:waving:


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1997897 said:


> if i got on the craps table i would be there till your done eating the free breakfast buffet.


I'm at diamond Jo's and the wife won a Hundo playing craps earlier. I don't understand it though. Drinking at bar I do understand.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1997899 said:


> Well so far spot on.....:waving:


Thanks for noticing. Thats just the way these things seem to go. Everyone settles down after a flurry like that. I still want game seven.


----------



## SSS Inc.

This game is crazy!!!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal..........


Can't believe they didn't score like 4 times before that.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1997900 said:


> I'm at diamond Jo's and the wife won a Hundo playing craps earlier. I don't understand it though. Drinking at bar I do understand.


Haha nice!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1997902 said:


> This game is crazy!!!!!


This..... wow pipe on the empty net


----------



## Greenery

Haha a curling reference!


----------



## Doughboy12

Hossa was selfish there.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well guess we play Chicago


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1997908 said:


> Well guess we play Chicago


But who is going to be in net?

Sad to see Cullen's season end.


----------



## qualitycut

At least mike fischer has something nice waiting at home for him.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1997907 said:


> Hossa was selfish there.


Ya think?!?!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1997908 said:


> Well guess we play Chicago


Whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa. We can think that but we can't type it.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1997911 said:


> Ya think?!?!


Goose egg in his last 12 or now 13 playoff games.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;1997903 said:


> Goal..........
> 
> Can't believe they didn't score like 4 times before that.


This... crazy...


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1997910 said:


> At least mike fischer has something nice waiting at home for him.


Is that Carrie Underpants' hubby?


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1997910 said:


> At least mike fischer has something nice waiting at home for him.


Yeah baby! (I had to look up who his wife was)


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Since quality won't pick me up and all my trucks are hooked to trailers, guess I'll just go to bed.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1997917 said:


> Since quality won't pick me up and all my trucks are hooked to trailers, guess I'll just go to bed.


Probably a good thing.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1997916 said:


> Yeah baby! (I had to look up who his wife was)


I mean thats just that many more nights he gets to spend with her


----------



## qualitycut

May have another good ending in this game. Im not as into it as ladt game. Damn Canadians


----------



## qualitycut

Baltimore fans told to stay in stadium dur to violent protests, parents are there visiting my brother. He lives a few blocks from there too.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1997912 said:


> Whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa. We can think that but we can't type it.


Guess I'm more confident then you for once


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1997917 said:


> Since quality won't pick me up and all my trucks are hooked to trailers, guess I'll just go to bed.


Take the Durango!


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1997923 said:


> Take the Durango!


Think his wife is out of town. I remember him posting about getting a 6 pack and drowning his sorrows away lol


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1997921 said:


> Baltimore fans told to stay in stadium dur to violent protests, parents are there visiting my brother. He lives a few blocks from there too.


I used to work for the Orioles. The neighborhood around Camden is okay but venture further away and your life is at risk.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1997885 said:


> Now im debating on driving to st croix casino. Thanks.


Lost $500.00 on the table.........:realmad:


----------



## CityGuy

36° clear.


----------



## CityGuy

If your going to try and kill yourself popping pills at least take ones that don't just make you sleepy. Moron.


----------



## SnowGuy73

36° clear and calm.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

2 hours and no posts. It's officially spring


----------



## Bill1090

46* and sunny.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1997941 said:


> 2 hours and no posts. It's officially spring


Just woke up.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1997944 said:


> Just woke up.......


I've already been out and repositioned 40 parking stops at one of the schools. Glad quality didn't pick me up last night.

Gotta pull the loader off the dump trailer.

Run the little tractor to the job site for the month, pick up 4.5 tons of rock, mow another school, pull the rest of the baggers off, get everything filled, make a schedule for the week, try to watch the Wild.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1997945 said:


> I've already been out and repositioned 40 parking stops at one of the schools. Glad quality didn't pick me up last night.
> 
> Gotta pull the loader off the dump trailer.
> 
> Run the little tractor to the job site for the month, pick up 4.5 tons of rock, mow another school, pull the rest of the baggers off, get everything filled, make a schedule for the week, try to watch the Wild.


Where do you get rock on a Sunday?

I pulled my leaf box apart Friday, so happy to be done with the dusty cleanups.


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1997946 said:


> Where do you get rock on a Sunday?
> 
> I pulled my leaf box apart Friday, so happy to be done with the dusty cleanups.


Gertens is open all week.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1997945 said:


> I've already been out and repositioned 40 parking stops at one of the schools. Glad quality didn't pick me up last night.
> 
> Gotta pull the loader off the dump trailer.
> 
> Run the little tractor to the job site for the month, pick up 4.5 tons of rock, mow another school, pull the rest of the baggers off, get everything filled, make a schedule for the week, try to watch the Wild.


I got everything done by Friday
Weekends that the wife is off i try not to work so i can spend time with her..... happy wife, happy life.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1997946 said:


> Where do you get rock on a Sunday?
> 
> I pulled my leaf box apart Friday, so happy to be done with the dusty cleanups.


Local nursery. Went to school with the owner, basically get it for his cost.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Anyone else see how tasteless the whitehouse correspondence dinner was?? How many times was race brought up? Disgusting, disgraceful,classless,etc....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone getting sod yet??


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1997950 said:


> Anyone else see how tasteless the whitehouse correspondence dinner was?? How many times was race brought up? Disgusting, disgraceful,classless,etc....


Yea and they wonder why racism is still alive.


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;1997944 said:


> Just woke up.......


I'm in your town...now.

Want to go to John Hardy's but mom made chicken. :realmad:


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1997951 said:


> Anyone getting sod yet??


I got some the end if the week. Was decent looking some gad frost and was a but stuff to roll out


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;1997951 said:


> Anyone getting sod yet??


Wagner sod was laying it down by the semi truck loads on Friday next to a property we do in Brooklyn Park.


----------



## Camden

Mini-review of the HTC One M9 which I just activated an hour ago: Poor battery life (used 10% of its power just doing the activation process), phone gets warm when in heavy use (importing contacts, downloading apps, etc.). So far on a scale of 1-10 it's a 2. Nothing about it so far is better than the M8.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1997964 said:


> Mini-review of the HTC One M9 which I just activated an hour ago: Poor battery life (used 10% of its power just doing the activation process), phone gets warm when in heavy use (importing contacts, downloading apps, etc.). So far on a scale of 1-10 it's a 2. Nothing about it so far is better than the M8.


Reason why I won't be an owner of an S6.


----------



## albhb3

hey look there goes Danica crashing into ppl again, that didn't take long


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1997964 said:


> Mini-review of the HTC One M9 which I just activated an hour ago: Poor battery life (used 10% of its power just doing the activation process), phone gets warm when in heavy use (importing contacts, downloading apps, etc.). So far on a scale of 1-10 it's a 2. Nothing about it so far is better than the M8.


Sounds about like the M8.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1997965 said:


> Reason why I won't be an owner of an S6.


Wife got an S6, going to activate that next.


----------



## qualitycut

Found this under the carpet


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1997969 said:


> Found this under the carpet


That's AWSOME....and in great shape!


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1997970 said:


> That's AWSOME....and in great shape!


Yup pulled up some other corners, whole upstairs has it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1997971 said:


> Yup pulled up some other corners, whole upstairs has it.


In your house??


----------



## qualitycut

Home depot has sod.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1997971 said:


> Yup pulled up some other corners, whole upstairs has it.


same thing in our house when we pulled it up


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1997972 said:


> In your house??


Yup........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Someone didn't like the cold hard floors.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Check engine oil, hydro oil in the RED that has a leak yesterday, everything is "full".

I'm thinking it was slightly overfilled and blew out.

Although I can't find where.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sweet, made it in time for Steak and Eggs again.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hopefully Dish Anywhere app doesn't drain too much battery. Gonna have that running in the headphones while I mow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Added 3 people back to the payroll yesterday. Only promised them work through May. At least I don't have pressure to keep finding work for them.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1997921 said:


> Baltimore fans told to stay in stadium dur to violent protests, parents are there visiting my brother. He lives a few blocks from there too.


Yeah some protests about some guy who died in police custody... morons...


----------



## albhb3

cbservicesllc;1997982 said:


> Yeah some protests about some guy who died in police custody... morons...


well it doesn't help that it sounds like they curbed stomped him. hell even the bpd chief said they ****** up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Does anyone know if this stream of KFAN will continue through the game? Or do they bail once the games starts like Vikes games?


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1997984 said:


> Does anyone know if this stream of KFAN will continue through the game? Or do they bail once the games starts like Vikes games?


They carry it all the way through.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1997964 said:


> Mini-review of the HTC One M9 which I just activated an hour ago: Poor battery life (used 10% of its power just doing the activation process), phone gets warm when in heavy use (importing contacts, downloading apps, etc.). So far on a scale of 1-10 it's a 2. Nothing about it so far is better than the M8.


Should have gone Samsung! Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1997977 said:


> Check engine oil, hydro oil in the RED that has a leak yesterday, everything is "full".
> 
> I'm thinking it was slightly overfilled and blew out.
> 
> Although I can't find where.


Could have been everything reseating I suppose


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1997985 said:


> They carry it all the way through.


Thanks Coach!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

So close! PP goal on the way now


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;1997986 said:


> Should have gone Samsung! Thumbs Up


Well, ive only had it for a couple of hours so im not willing to bail on it get.

But even right now as I type this out I see that it isn't capitalizing words like "ive" and "im"...that blows.


----------



## Polarismalibu

What a shot!!


----------



## qualitycut

How in the???


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1997992 said:


> How in the???


That's what I was thinking too


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1997990 said:


> Well, ive only had it for a couple of hours so im not willing to bail on it get.
> 
> But even right now as I type this out I see that it isn't capitalizing words like "ive" and "im"...that blows.


My s5 does that sometimes when im typing emails. I dont get it.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1997993 said:


> That's what I was thinking too


Good shot bad goaltending.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1997995 said:


> Good shot bad goaltending.


You can hear them screaming Allen


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1997995 said:


> Good shot bad goaltending.


He was just about at the red line. Great shot.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1997987 said:


> Could have been everything reseating I suppose


That"s what I'm hoping.


----------



## Ranger620

Wild being very aggressive


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1997971 said:


> Yup pulled up some other corners, whole upstairs has it.


Winning.....


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1997976 said:


> Someone didn't like the cold hard floors.


And dust bunnies. Was sort of the thing to do in the 80's


----------



## CityGuy

58° sunny and beautiful out


----------



## Camden

Anyone else concerned that we had MANY great chances to score but only ended up with 1?


----------



## CityGuy

Was a great morning of burning in Howard Lake with Green. Now to catch the last of the Wild game.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1998004 said:


> Anyone else concerned that we had MANY great chances to score but only ended up with 1?


yea but i think that crappy angle goal evened it up.


----------



## CityGuy

Goal......................


----------



## qualitycut

Ha just after he said didn't think about a goalie change they do lol


----------



## Polarismalibu

Wow Hitchcock must feel like a idot now


----------



## CityGuy

Goal tender change


----------



## SSS Inc.

So coach how much thought did you give to changing the goalie? No thoughts, he's young.

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Polarismalibu

Dubes!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Dubessssss!!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Porter is a bit upset lol


----------



## SSS Inc.

Cry baby breaks his own stick.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Dubeeesssssss


----------



## CityGuy

Time for the blues to go home and think about this until next season.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1998017 said:


> Time for the blues to go home and think about this until next season.


They will win.


----------



## Ranger620

I see a rematch against Chicago coming this time it will be a better outcome


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1998019 said:


> I see a rematch against Chicago coming this time it will be a better outcome


Let's hope so..


----------



## cbservicesllc

Nooooooooooo!


----------



## SSS Inc.

I told my kids that would happen. Weak defense.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Another weird angle goal


----------



## Ranger620

So much for the shutout


----------



## CityGuy

Well folks we may have a game now.


----------



## unit28

..........#doomed


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1998022 said:


> I told my kids that would happen. Weak defense.


Too much running around waiting for the period to end.


----------



## qualitycut

Wait, what? I left with like 20 seconds left to grab food. I knew it


----------



## qualitycut

Dough and city must have changed names on Facebook, people asking for wild updates on my news feed


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1998028 said:


> Wait, what? I left with like 20 seconds left to grab food. I knew it


Damn it! Stay infront of the tv until intermission.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1998030 said:


> Dough and city must have changed names on Facebook, people asking for wild updates on my news feed


Just google it already!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1998031 said:


> Damn it! Stay infront of the tv until intermission.


That is the key right there


----------



## Polarismalibu

Goal!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goalllllll


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1998033 said:


> That is the key right there


Can't take it. Not watching the third.

Edit: Heard the cheer from the folks upstairs. Thanks for the confirmation. Back to the dreaded 2 goal lead...#NeedMore.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1998036 said:


> Can't take it. Not watching the third.


Some fan you are jeez


----------



## Drakeslayer

The dreaded 2 goal lead again


----------



## Ranger620

Wonder if Hitchcock wants a goalie change


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;1998038 said:


> The dreaded 2 goal lead again


This..........

.....better than down by two!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Dubes!!!!!


----------



## Ranger620

Chicago finished ahead of us didn't they?? No home ice advantage but we don't need it anyway


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1998037 said:


> Some fan you are jeez


Has more to do with a bad ticker....need to be around for my family.


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;1998042 said:


> Chicago finished ahead of us didn't they?? No home ice advantage but we don't need it anyway


Yes they were third.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1998043 said:


> Has more to do with a bad ticker....need to be around for my family.


I was just giving ya crap. Only 10 minutes to go we got this


----------



## CityGuy

Come on boy's we got this.


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;1998042 said:


> Chicago finished ahead of us didn't they?? No home ice advantage but we don't need it anyway


Let's finish this series first!!!!


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;1998047 said:


> Let's finish this series first!!!!


I have confidence we will.


----------



## qualitycut

So is it havent lost back to back games in 40 games.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Someone rolled over on 169 at 694. Musta been checking on the game not paying attention


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1998049 said:


> So is it havent lost back to back games in 40 games.


I guess it's 47


----------



## Doughboy12

Pulled goalie ........


----------



## CityGuy

3:00 to go. 

Let's go.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Chicago here we come!!


----------



## Ranger620

Would love to be in that building. Not for the price of those tickets though


----------



## unit28

Oh boy.......
Don't watch much hockey

Hope MN keeps it going


----------



## Ranger620

Off to Chicago. Have they set the schedule yet?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;1998058 said:


> Off to Chicago. Have they set the schedule yet?


I think we start there Friday or Saturday


----------



## Doughboy12

Parents neighbors are burning....






....trash in their yard waist. #TooWindy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got this school mowed. Anyone know if the Wild won??


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1998061 said:


> Got this school mowed. Anyone know if the Wild won??


4-1

Blackhawks are up next. Huge task at hand but they can do it.


----------



## snowman55

I am deaf and horse what a time


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1998061 said:


> Got this school mowed. Anyone know if the Wild won??


They sure did!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'll probably get in trouble, but sometimes you have to scare young girls.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1998067 said:


> I'll probably get in trouble, but sometimes you have to scare young girls.


Thought you did that on a daily basis...  Thumbs Up


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1998067 said:


> I'll probably get in trouble, but sometimes you have to scare young girls.


And the story is??


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1998067 said:


> I'll probably get in trouble, but sometimes you have to scare young girls.


Are you driving a ice cream truck again? ?


----------



## TKLAWN

Any one besides lwnmwr doing regular mowings tomorrow?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1998076 said:


> Any one besides lwnmwr doing regular mowings tomorrow?


After this weekend, and not having to do all of the turf at all of the schools, and the fact it's only going to get drier out, it will be told to my guys to only mow areas that need to be mowed.

They will be going through the list though.


----------



## Doughboy12

TKLAWN;1998076 said:


> Any one besides lwnmwr doing regular mowings tomorrow?


Me............:waving:


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1998076 said:


> Any one besides lwnmwr doing regular mowings tomorrow?


Negative but I did mow my yard today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1998076 said:


> Any one besides lwnmwr doing regular mowings tomorrow?


Not tomorrow but Thursday.


----------



## unit28

Leaves will really pop this week



RH has been under 40% today
As lmn said, it's dry.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1998076 said:


> Any one besides lwnmwr doing regular mowings tomorrow?


Yea some monday is my mow day and i dont know if some can wait till next monday.


----------



## unit28

Might try n talk with a few irrigation companies
this week after my surgery.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1998070 said:


> And the story is??


Gotta do homework with the 4th grader. Story in 20.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1998084 said:


> Yea some monday is my mow day and i dont know if some can wait till next monday.


Right, not everything will need it.

But I don't think the stuff that needs it now should wait another week either.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1998088 said:


> Right, not everything will need it.
> 
> But I don't think the stuff that needs it now should wait another week either.


My back yard could have used 2 cuts by now. For me to run by my stuff isnt a big deal xause its all real close but would suck for you guys with a lot of stuff.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Mowing the one school..

Walking across the playground with headphones in, trimmer in hand, one of the girls (4th grade or so) start to shadow me. I can hear the other girls say "what are you doing, oh my god". 

I can see her shadow falling me, and pretty soon she taps me on the shoulder. I turn around, she smiles and waves, starts walking away giggling.

I continue on, I can see her shadow coming back up to me. I can see her arm shadow reaching up, I stop, turn around super fast and yell BOO!!

She froze soooo fast, deer in the headlight look, screams and takes off running.

Her friends are rolling on the ground laughing, almost as hard as I was laughing.

I won't be surprised if someone files an incident report of a creepy old man threatening girls on the play ground.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1998088 said:


> Right, not everything will need it.
> 
> But I don't think the stuff that needs it now should wait another week either.


Yeah. The school I mowed today absolutely needed to be mowed. Had I waited til next week, it would have needed to be double cut.

I was thinking today, complete opposite from last year with how wet all of last spring was to how dry this spring is.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Get ready for this fool to talk about Toews, Sharpe and Duncan Keith for the whole series. He loves them!


----------



## djagusch

Well in the cold wind, rain, and snow we have about 80 irrigation systems started up last week. No issues with the overnight lows. Only about 40 left to do. Then we can start with regular mowing.

This year has been odd. 1st round of fert will be done tomorrow, clean ups are done, start ups getting close, and regular mowing is a week out. Really has been nice not rushing and not paying ot out. 

Will have 2 new systems installed by the end of the week also.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1998090 said:


> Mowing the one school..
> 
> Walking across the playground with headphones in, trimmer in hand, one of the girls (4th grade or so) start to shadow me. I can hear the other girls say "what are you doing, oh my god".
> 
> I can see her shadow falling me, and pretty soon she taps me on the shoulder. I turn around, she smiles and waves, starts walking away giggling.
> 
> I continue on, I can see her shadow coming back up to me. I can see her arm shadow reaching up, I stop, turn around super fast and yell BOO!!
> 
> She froze soooo fast, deer in the headlight look, screams and takes off running.
> 
> Her friends are rolling on the ground laughing, almost as hard as I was laughing.
> 
> I won't be surprised if someone files an incident report of a creepy old man threatening girls on the play ground.


Harmless and funny. Nice work.Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

I don't know about you guys but I can't wait for winter. As of Friday I have 120+ parking lots to bid. That's ridiculous.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;1998093 said:


> Well in the cold wind, rain, and snow we have about 80 irrigation systems started up last week. No issues with the overnight lows. Only about 40 left to do. Then we can start with regular mowing.
> 
> This year has been odd. 1st round of fert will be done tomorrow, clean ups are done, start ups getting close, and regular mowing is a week out. Really has been nice not rushing and not paying ot out.
> 
> Will have 2 new systems installed by the end of the week also.


And a lake system started. Someone called today wondering when that was going to happen.


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;1998068 said:


> Thought you did that on a daily basis...  Thumbs Up


I do........it's fun =)


----------



## banonea

TKLAWN;1998076 said:


> Any one besides lwnmwr doing regular mowings tomorrow?


We start tomorrow 
Got 3 new guysto train.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1998090 said:


> Mowing the one school..
> 
> Walking across the playground with headphones in, trimmer in hand, one of the girls (4th grade or so) start to shadow me. I can hear the other girls say "what are you doing, oh my god".
> 
> I can see her shadow falling me, and pretty soon she taps me on the shoulder. I turn around, she smiles and waves, starts walking away giggling.
> 
> I continue on, I can see her shadow coming back up to me. I can see her arm shadow reaching up, I stop, turn around super fast and yell BOO!!
> 
> She froze soooo fast, deer in the headlight look, screams and takes off running.
> 
> Her friends are rolling on the ground laughing, almost as hard as I was laughing.
> 
> I won't be surprised if someone files an incident report of a creepy old man threatening girls on the play ground.


I'm relieved it wasn't the story I was thinking it would be.


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;1998099 said:


> We start tomorrow
> Got 3 new guysto train.


I'm shooting for Wednesday.


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;1998096 said:


> I don't know about you guys but I can't wait for winter. As of Friday I have 120+ parking lots to bid. That's ridiculous.


How long does it take you to redo a lot on average?


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1998097 said:


> And a lake system started. Someone called today wondering when that was going to happen.


People have way too much time on their hands.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;1998102 said:


> How long does it take you to redo a lot on average?


Too many factors. Some in a day or less, some take several days.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1998096 said:


> I don't know about you guys but I can't wait for winter. As of Friday I have 120+ parking lots to bid. That's ridiculous.


Make 120++1. I will send you an email tomorrow. Same city as Green grass mentioned the other day. :waving:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1998106 said:


> Make 120++1. I will send you an email tomorrow. Same city as Green grass mentioned the other day. :waving:


Well, his guy never called so I'll stick with 120.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Miracle is on. I own it but I still have to watch. "If we play them ten times they might win nine". That line was just uttered.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You have time to watch a movie? I still have 3 hours of stuff to get ready. 

We are switching to 4 10's, biggest thing about that is I don't have much time in the mornings to get stuff ready.


----------



## CityGuy

Productive afternoon.

Watched the game, got a fan/light hung, baby room finished up, house cleaned, laundry done, bills paid. Now time to take 5 and then off to bed.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1998110 said:


> You have time to watch a movie? I still have 3 hours of stuff to get ready.
> 
> We are switching to 4 10's, biggest thing about that is I don't have much time in the mornings to get stuff ready.


Trust me I go as long as I can but I can't do anymore tonight. I need 30 minutes to unwind. There is no way I will make it to the end of the movie though.


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;1998076 said:


> Any one besides lwnmwr doing regular mowings tomorrow?


Anyone that didn't have cleanups yes...


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1998108 said:


> Well, his guy never called so I'll stick with 120.


She will but I bet it won't be till next week.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1998114 said:


> Trust me I go as long as I can but I can't do anymore tonight. I need 30 minutes to unwind. There is no way I will make it to the end of the movie though.


I hear ya. Caught a second wind, but I'll probably crash once I get this mower fired up that someone left the key on.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Decided I'm heading in. Not going to fall into the trap of not telling my kids good night. Do that too much in the winter.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1998090 said:


> Mowing the one school..
> 
> Walking across the playground with headphones in, trimmer in hand, one of the girls (4th grade or so) start to shadow me. I can hear the other girls say "what are you doing, oh my god".
> 
> I can see her shadow falling me, and pretty soon she taps me on the shoulder. I turn around, she smiles and waves, starts walking away giggling.
> 
> I continue on, I can see her shadow coming back up to me. I can see her arm shadow reaching up, I stop, turn around super fast and yell BOO!!
> 
> She froze soooo fast, deer in the headlight look, screams and takes off running.
> 
> Her friends are rolling on the ground laughing, almost as hard as I was laughing.
> 
> I won't be surprised if someone files an incident report of a creepy old man threatening girls on the play ground.


That's funny. Good harmless fun


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1998090 said:


> Mowing the one school..
> 
> Walking across the playground with headphones in, trimmer in hand, one of the girls (4th grade or so) start to shadow me. I can hear the other girls say "what are you doing, oh my god".
> 
> I can see her shadow falling me, and pretty soon she taps me on the shoulder. I turn around, she smiles and waves, starts walking away giggling.
> 
> I continue on, I can see her shadow coming back up to me. I can see her arm shadow reaching up, I stop, turn around super fast and yell BOO!!
> 
> She froze soooo fast, deer in the headlight look, screams and takes off running.
> 
> Her friends are rolling on the ground laughing, almost as hard as I was laughing.
> 
> I won't be surprised if someone files an incident report of a creepy old man threatening girls on the play ground.


The stalked becomes the Stalker


----------



## banonea

They dont make brakes like they use to. Had to replace the front tires on my truck for the second time in a year, thank god they are lifetime warranty on them.

On a different note, spread 80 bags of mulch today, over half of them had frost in them or frozen solid. ........odd


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well, just had an employee text in that either I pay him $15 per hour, or I can find someone new.

Said he was insulted with the $1 / hour raise I gave him ($12.50-$13.50) and that he busted his ass last year. If he's ontime and I don't have any complaints for the week, there's another $1 / hour bonus, so he'd be at $14.50. This is a hot head with no driver's license.

This is also a guy that says he needs hours, but at least 2 times / week, sometimes 3, he needs to get off early for some reason or another.

Kinda leaves me in a bind, but whatever, I'll get through it.

Told him if he isn't here tomorrow, I'll assume he quit.

New ad is already on Craigslist.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1998128 said:


> Well, just had an employee text in that either I pay him $15 per hour, or I can find someone new.
> 
> Said he was insulted with the $1 / hour raise I gave him ($12.50-$13.50) and that he busted his ass last year. If he's ontime and I don't have any complaints for the week, there's another $1 / hour bonus, so he'd be at $14.50. This is a hot head with no driver's license.
> 
> This is also a guy that says he needs hours, but at least 2 times / week, sometimes 3, he needs to get off early for some reason or another.
> 
> Kinda leaves me in a bind, but whatever, I'll get through it.
> 
> Told him if he isn't here tomorrow, I'll assume he quit.
> 
> New ad is already on Craigslist.


I had a chat with my problem child today, thinking that there wont be any further issues with attendance. ......


----------



## banonea

76 by the weekend here, rain Friday,Saturday and Sunday. ......


----------



## snowman55

No license? Demand a raise on top of a raise on top of a bonus? Good riddance.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1998128 said:


> Well, just had an employee text in that either I pay him $15 per hour, or I can find someone new.
> 
> Said he was insulted with the $1 / hour raise I gave him ($12.50-$13.50) and that he busted his ass last year. If he's ontime and I don't have any complaints for the week, there's another $1 / hour bonus, so he'd be at $14.50. This is a hot head with no driver's license.
> 
> This is also a guy that says he needs hours, but at least 2 times / week, sometimes 3, he needs to get off early for some reason or another.
> 
> Kinda leaves me in a bind, but whatever, I'll get through it.
> 
> Told him if he isn't here tomorrow, I'll assume he quit.
> 
> New ad is already on Craigslist.


He will be there, he was just testing to see if you would give more.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1998128 said:


> Well, just had an employee text in that either I pay him $15 per hour, or I can find someone new.
> 
> Said he was insulted with the $1 / hour raise I gave him ($12.50-$13.50) and that he busted his ass last year. If he's ontime and I don't have any complaints for the week, there's another $1 / hour bonus, so he'd be at $14.50. This is a hot head with no driver's license.
> 
> This is also a guy that says he needs hours, but at least 2 times / week, sometimes 3, he needs to get off early for some reason or another.
> 
> Kinda leaves me in a bind, but whatever, I'll get through it.
> 
> Told him if he isn't here tomorrow, I'll assume he quit.
> 
> New ad is already on Craigslist.


Sounds like a good one to get rid of.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1998132 said:


> He will be there, he was just testing to see if you would give more.


Pretty sure he won't be.

I could tell Friday something was up.

He's my biggest drama now, so I'm not too upset, other than with the list of work I have to get done. Gonna be doing some midnight oil burning I guess.

Might have to farm out my irrigation startups.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Looking at a chat with one of my own tomorrow morning too...


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1998135 said:


> Pretty sure he won't be.
> 
> I could tell Friday something was up.
> 
> He's my biggest drama now, so I'm not too upset, other than with the list of work I have to get done. Gonna be doing some midnight oil burning I guess.
> 
> Might have to farm out my irrigation startups.


Get one of the three guys you cut to take his place.....?


----------



## Doughboy12

Oh forgot to mention.... The fire department showed up at yard waist burning guys house.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1998137 said:


> Get one of the three guys you cut to take his place.....?


I'd rather lose work. I would anyways.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1998135 said:


> Pretty sure he won't be.
> 
> I could tell Friday something was up.
> 
> He's my biggest drama now, so I'm not too upset, other than with the list of work I have to get done. Gonna be doing some midnight oil burning I guess.
> 
> Might have to farm out my irrigation startups.


Well let us know what happens.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I love when guys decide to text at 11 pm.

My brain doesn't shut down then overnight. Been up since 1:30 now.

This is going to be a fun week.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Plus, obviously the guy knew he was pissed last Friday, or for a while now.

Why not say something at the end of the week? "Say, boss, here's a little issue I've got, think about it this weekend, let me know what you think".

I would have had a couple of my guys work overtime that want the hours, and I could of knocked more stuff off the list.

Instead I do stuff that others could have done, thinking I had time this week and next.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Plus, everyone else is on a normal sleep schedule. I can only read Facebook so many times.


----------



## skorum03

I fell asleep at 7:30, just woke up and now I'm wide awake.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1998147 said:


> I fell asleep at 7:30, just woke up and now I'm wide awake.


That's what'll happen to me tonight.

I got 2 hours of sleep. Got 10 tons of rock I gotta shovel today.


----------



## skorum03

I'll probably start feeling tired around 6, when I should get out of bed, and then end up sleeping until 9 and the morning is ruined.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm fighting that now.

Waiting til the sky starts getting light, then heading out to work on the stuff that didn't get ready for today.

Gotta take the trucks and mowers up to fill them up, get some bolts in the boards of the leaf box, I see I lost some.

Have a conversation with my guys when they get here at 7:00 and tell them what's up.

Not sure if I want hot head to show up or not.


----------



## skorum03

I'll just find a somewhat boring documentary on netflix and that will put me right back to sleep


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Played a couple of rounds of Zombies. Guess I'll go get dressed, start getting stuff ready for today.


----------



## CityGuy

32° few clouds


----------



## CityGuy

Week 2 of 10's. Still not liking these early mornings. Just looking forward to friday off.


----------



## SnowGuy73

40° calm and clear.


----------



## CityGuy

Back on the west side again.


----------



## CityGuy

32° and clear.


----------



## banonea

Let the training begin. .......


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1998159 said:


> Let the training begin. .......


Sounds like fun.

Good luck.


----------



## CityGuy

So ready for a nap already.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;1998161 said:


> Sounds like fun.
> 
> Good luck.


Shouldn't be bad, all of them have a brain, just need to shape it a little.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1998163 said:


> Shouldn't be bad, all of them have a brain, just need to shape it a little.


My problem is having patients with them. Show them 100 times, they do whatever 100 time like I showed them, then do whatever they want. Even the guy I've had for 3 seasons still does this.


----------



## Bill1090

40* and clear.


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;1998164 said:


> My problem is having patients with them. Show them 100 times, they do whatever 100 time like I showed them, then do whatever they want. Even the guy I've had for 3 seasons still does this.


Wellllllllllll.....his way MUST be better then...:waving:Thumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

52° sunny and beautiful out.


----------



## CityGuy

Sounds like state is going to pull weight restrictions north of us 12 on Wednesday morning 1201 am.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Nothing like teaching a new dealer how to run finance stuff.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1998163 said:


> Shouldn't be bad, all of them have a brain, just need to shape it a little.


True. Most minds can be shaped with a little persuasion.


----------



## CityGuy

Sounds like sometime next week I will be a daddy for sure if not before.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Update.....














My guy didn't show. Said he's tired of being taken advantage of. I'm such a hard A$$


----------



## SnowGuy73

Gasoline is up, $2.49.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1998187 said:


> Update.....
> 
> My guy didn't show. Said he's tired of being taken advantage of. I'm such a hard A$$


You're such a Richard...


----------



## SSS Inc.

My new old guy took another job yesterday. So he quits his other job on Thursday after I take him back.....all fired up to come back and quits before he starts. There is currently a bridge burning in shakopee.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1998164 said:


> My problem is having patients with them. Show them 100 times, they do whatever 100 time like I showed them, then do whatever they want. Even the guy I've had for 3 seasons still does this.


3 is my limit. If you dont got it by 3, your done......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1998191 said:


> My new old guy took another job yesterday. So he quits his other job on Thursday after I take him back.....all fired up to come back and quits before he starts. There is currently a bridge burning in shakopee.


I'm having a hard time not being jaded. I want to sit down and remind guys of all the times I buy lunch. The times when I pay him extra hours because he's losing 65% to child support.

Spotting guys $100 because they need gas. Gonna have ta just say whatever.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1998193 said:


> I'm having a hard time not being jaded. I want to sit down and remind guys of all the times I buy lunch. The times when I pay him extra hours because he's losing 65% to child support.
> 
> Spotting guys $100 because they need gas. Gonna have ta just say whatever.


I just don't get some of these guys. Now I'm in one of my I hate everybody and everything kind of moods.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1998191 said:


> My new old guy took another job yesterday. So he quits his other job on Thursday after I take him back.....all fired up to come back and quits before he starts. There is currently a bridge burning in shakopee.


Wow... That's pretty lame...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1998193 said:


> I'm having a hard time not being jaded. I want to sit down and remind guys of all the times I buy lunch. The times when I pay him extra hours because he's losing 65% to child support.
> 
> Spotting guys $100 because they need gas. Gonna have ta just say whatever.


Sometimes I don't even get a Thank You from some of the guys when I buy lunch... Boy did I decrease how often I do that when that started happening...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1998197 said:


> Sometimes I don't even get a Thank You from some of the guys when I buy lunch... Boy did I decrease how often I do that when that started happening...


People just expect everything for nothing. A customer and i had thag talk. A lot of people go to work but don't actually work.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got a call from my crew of 3. They are already at the last yard of the day on the list, wanted to know if they should just go through the parks in Wyoming and check those.

They said they can haul ass when they have people that want to work and not be full of drama.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1998200 said:


> Got a call from my crew of 3. They are already at the last yard of the day on the list, wanted to know if they should just go through the parks in Wyoming and check those.
> 
> They said they can haul ass when they have people that want to work and not be full of drama.


Or when the grass isnt growing


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1998202 said:


> Or when the grass isnt growing


That too.

I'm all for dry weather right now.


----------



## CityGuy

The death toll from the earthquake in Nepal is 4000 and growing.


----------



## CityGuy

Anybody know if there is an app for both apple and droid phones similar to nextel 2 way?


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1998195 said:


> I just don't get some of these guys. Now I'm in one of my I hate everybody and everything kind of moods.


Some people just think the grass is greener on the other side. Sometimes it is but, most times it's not.


----------



## CityGuy

http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory/police-hurt-shooting-washington-high-school-30613068

Shooting in a high school.


----------



## CityGuy

http://www.kare11.com/story/news/2015/04/27/southwest-lrt-project-cost-jumps-to-2b/26444391/

Light rail may be toast before it even starts.


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;1998195 said:


> I just don't get some of these guys. Now I'm in one of my I hate everybody and everything kind of moods.


Its better that way Thumbs Up....SALTY:salute:


----------



## CityGuy

56° sunny and calm.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1998205 said:


> Anybody know if there is an app for both apple and droid phones similar to nextel 2 way?


Don't know about an app but both Verizon and ATT have this...
Verizon
AT&T


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1998211 said:


> Don't know about an app but both Verizon and ATT have this...
> Verizon
> AT&T


We are looking more for an app to use on our phones for flagging.


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;1998212 said:


> We are looking more for an app to use on our phones for flagging.


The county doesn't give you 2 ways?


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1998200 said:


> Got a call from my crew of 3. They are already at the last yard of the day on the list, wanted to know if they should just go through the parks in Wyoming and check those.
> 
> They said they can haul ass when they have people that want to work and not be full of drama.


Looks like the other guy wasn' reallyt an asset to you then.


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;1998189 said:


> Gasoline is up, $2.49.


Same here. Diesel hasn't moved.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone know of a mobile repair service? Threw a bearing on the dump trailer.

Stuck one block east of 280 about a mile north of University.

Not that far from Pioneer Rim and wheel for parts, but I also have 4 tons of rock on the trailer.


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;1998213 said:


> The county doesn't give you 2 ways?


Some shops have them others don't. Don't always need them but could be nice at times on certain stretches of road.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1998212 said:


> We are looking more for an app to use on our phones for flagging.


On iOS:
MOTOTRBO
Two Way
TiKL
iPTT
Zello Walkie Talkie


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1998216 said:


> Anyone know of a mobile repair service? Threw a bearing on the dump trailer.
> 
> Stuck one block east of 280 about a mile north of University.
> 
> Not that far from Pioneer Rim and wheel for parts, but I also have 4 tons of rock on the trailer.


Royal Tire
1910 Broadway St NE
Minneapolis, MN 55413
(612) 617-0211

Boyer Ford Trucks
2425 Broadway St NE
Minneapolis, MN 55413
(612) 378-6000

Diesel Dogs Truck Repair
2091 Energy Park Dr
St Paul, MN 55108
(651) 288-9993


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1998218 said:


> On iOS:
> MOTOTRBO
> Two Way
> TiKL
> iPTT
> Zello Walkie Talkie


Has anyone tried any of these for workability?


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;1998217 said:


> Some shops have them others don't. Don't always need them but could be nice at times on certain stretches of road.


Ahhh. Tell them to give you $30 and go to Walmart and get a set.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;1998216 said:


> Anyone know of a mobile repair service? Threw a bearing on the dump trailer.
> 
> Stuck one block east of 280 about a mile north of University.
> 
> Not that far from Pioneer Rim and wheel for parts, but I also have 4 tons of rock on the trailer.


Zieglar does mobile repair but it's not cheap.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1998216 said:


> Anyone know of a mobile repair service? Threw a bearing on the dump trailer.
> 
> Stuck one block east of 280 about a mile north of University.
> 
> Not that far from Pioneer Rim and wheel for parts, but I also have 4 tons of rock on the trailer.


Any way you can just take that wheel off and limp it to a shop?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;1998223 said:


> Any way you can just take that wheel off and limp it to a shop?


Yeah, once I get the 4 tons of rock off.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1998224 said:


> Yeah, once I get the 4 tons of rock off.


Too bad you didn't know a buddy in the area with a skid...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We're gonna run the trailer up on blocks, shovel as much rock to the front right and hope we don't hit a scale in the mile it is to the jobsite.

Unless someone with a skid and dump trailer is in the area.


----------



## ryde307

For those that do irrigation. I seem to always have headaches with scheduling start ups and blow outs. How do you go about this? We have plenty that can be done anytime with access but all the ones where we need someone to be home for access always seem to be a pain. any ideas?


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1998231 said:


> For those that do irrigation. I seem to always have headaches with scheduling start ups and blow outs. How do you go about this? We have plenty that can be done anytime with access but all the ones where we need someone to be home for access always seem to be a pain. any ideas?


Have them turn outside water on and get a garage code?


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;1998232 said:


> Have them turn outside water on and get a garage code?


Most need plugs put in to turn the water on. I also prefer to not have a bunch of garage codes but it seems like one of the only ways.
We normally plan a day in an area but there are always a few that can't make it work. So we have to go back. Trying to find a way to limit this.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1998233 said:


> Most need plugs put in to turn the water on. I also prefer to not have a bunch of garage codes but it seems like one of the only ways.
> We normally plan a day in an area but there are always a few that can't make it work. So we have to go back. Trying to find a way to limit this.


Ahhh figured i be no help, sorry.


----------



## Bill1090

Sunny and 65*.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wheel is off. Now trying to figure out how to get the axle nut off. Got a lite warm.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1998238 said:


> Wheel is off. Now trying to figure out how to get the axle nut off. Got a lite warm.


Pull it to the job site and work on it ehile they unload rock


----------



## mnlefty

ryde307;1998233 said:


> Most need plugs put in to turn the water on. I also prefer to not have a bunch of garage codes but it seems like one of the only ways.
> We normally plan a day in an area but there are always a few that can't make it work. So we have to go back. Trying to find a way to limit this.


We try to put a spigot in instead of a plug every chance we get. Garage coded are a necessary evil, and as much as I hate catering to the pia customers, start the schedule with their availability and build around it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1998240 said:


> Pull it to the job site and work on it ehile they unload rock


I would try if I could get the jack out. Sags a little.

Headed to Menard's to get a 3/4" socket, torch and .....well, pretty much whatever it takes.


----------



## unit28

My thinking 
They turn on inside water
And turn controller back on


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1998243 said:


> I would try if I could get the jack out. Sags a little.
> 
> Headed to Menard's to get a 3/4" socket, torch and .....well, pretty much whatever it takes.


I have the 3/4 breaker bar and 6' cheater pipe


----------



## CityGuy

65° sunny, slight breeze.


----------



## CityGuy

Tomorrow is highway workers memorial day.
Please slow down and move over if possible.


----------



## CityGuy

At least 7 officers injured,1 is unresponsive, several with broken bones in Baltimore as protesters clash with police.

Shoot the mfers as far as I am concerned. They apparently don't want to contribute to society.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Of course the bearing is seized to the axle.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1998253 said:


> Of course the bearing is seized to the axle.


More heat, penetrating oil, 4lb hammer


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1998253 said:


> Of course the bearing is seized to the axle.


Should have called. I don't check in here often during the day. I had all the tools needed and was in that area trimming out windows I put in last week. Now I'm home


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;1998254 said:


> More heat, penetrating oil, 4lb hammer


Heated as much as we can, used oil AND have a pulley puller on it.

Just went and got a couple cold chisels.


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;1998233 said:


> Most need plugs put in to turn the water on. I also prefer to not have a bunch of garage codes but it seems like one of the only ways.
> We normally plan a day in an area but there are always a few that can't make it work. So we have to go back. Trying to find a way to limit this.


Sounds about the same for me... pain in the butt...


----------



## CityGuy

Ok lawn guys, too early or to late to put my trimec down?


----------



## CityGuy

So dj on the radio says" what if the police in Baltimore just backed off and went about their normal business, then these thugs wouldn't have anyone to throw stuff at." 

Umm pretty sure the looting would still go on and they have a civic duty to protect life and property.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1998259 said:


> So dj on the radio says" what if the police in Baltimore just backed off and went about their normal business, then these thugs wouldn't have anyone to throw stuff at."
> 
> Umm pretty sure the looting would still go on and they have a civic duty to protect life and property.


Yea now the bloods, crips and some other gangs are Supposedly joining forces to kill cops. Nice.


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;1998257 said:


> Sounds about the same for me... pain in the butt...


There's an easier way........


----------



## qualitycut

I just dont get it, why are they the only ones who riot. If people dont want to be mistreated by the cops then dont break the law. Dont understand why thats so tough


----------



## qualitycut

A police source told Fox News several gangs, including Black Gorilla Family, Bloods and Crips all had “entered into a partnership to take out law enforcement officers.”

Activists from the Nation of Islam claimed responsibility for bringing the gangs together, telling reporters that they brokered a deal between the hated foes.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1998263 said:


> A police source told Fox News several gangs, including Black Gorilla Family, Bloods and Crips all had "entered into a partnership to take out law enforcement officers."
> 
> Activists from the Nation of Islam claimed responsibility for bringing the gangs together, telling reporters that they brokered a deal between the hated foes.


hide ur kids, hide ur wives, and hide ur husbands cuz they pillaging errribody out herrrrr


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1998261 said:


> There's an easier way........


I know... and most of our customers turn on their own water... but a lot don't... just the way it is... Charge extra for premium service


----------



## qualitycut

Black police chief from wis, said it perfect. All these riots happen in liberal communities with failed liberal policies where they have an emerging underclass. Those same people rioting would have shot gray if he bumped them funny at a night club.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Square has an update for the lollipop upgrade crash for those of you having problems.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Last shot, portable grinder. If this doesn't work, gonna have ta just start calling portable welders I guess.


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1998270 said:


> Last shot, portable grinder. If this doesn't work, gonna have ta just start calling portable welders I guess.


you better hurry up or were gonna have to call you cityguy


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1998266 said:


> Black police chief from wis, said it perfect. All these riots happen in liberal communities with failed liberal policies where they have an emerging underclass. Those same people rioting would have shot gray if he bumped them funny at a night club.


What a racist that guys is.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sure glad my guy texted me at 11 last night and I got 2 hours of sleep thinking about that situation.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1998273 said:


> Sure glad my guy texted me at 11 last night and I got 2 hours of sleep thinking about that situation.


Wait till dark, dump the rock in the street and pull it out of there


----------



## qualitycut

Just seen a lawn truck and trailer getting smashed up from the riots.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1998274 said:


> Wait till dark, dump the rock in the street and pull it out of there


That's what I get for getting my trucks lettered last week.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Cardboard sign, free rock....you haul??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That Dodge 4500 is still at Roseville I see. I should a bought it.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1998270 said:


> Last shot, portable grinder. If this doesn't work, gonna have ta just start calling portable welders I guess.


And you said you didn't need help...:waving:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1998279 said:


> And you said you didn't need help...:waving:


You have a portable cutting torch?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1998278 said:


> That Dodge 4500 is still at Roseville I see. I should a bought it.


Cant you just chain the axle up and limp it to the job?


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1998280 said:


> You have a portable cutting torch?


I used a hacksaw on mine......and aren't all cutting torches portable?

No, but I didn't use one for that.


----------



## qualitycut

National guard just called in, might be more fun to watch this than those game 7s


----------



## Doughboy12

Pictures....guys on here are full of good ideas when they see pictures...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1998281 said:


> Cant you just chain the axle up and limp it to the job?


Thought about that, and still might once traffic is dead. Didn't wanna drop the front tire in the middle of an intersection on University.


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;1998265 said:


> I know... and most of our customers turn on their own water... but a lot don't... just the way it is... Charge extra for premium service


They're not turning on the outside if the isolation valves are closed on the bfpd.

You still wouldn't need a garage code to start

If anyone did a full premium irrigation package that included seasonal clock adjustment, then your set.

In most regards
Your fall program on the clock will match spring "" pr "

requirements

You could still get a premium if they turn on the clock and inside water

Only difference is if you turn it on upstream the bfpd is 5 minutes , And Out Of Your way. Your not charging extra per hour.

Just get them to turn their inside water on, you get the bfpd opened, close the tc's and manually open valves check leaks and heads as normal and move on.


----------



## qualitycut

Guy just got rocked by the cops.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1998285 said:


> Thought about that, and still might once traffic is dead. Didn't wanna drop the front tire in the middle of an intersection on University.


I feel really bad for ya. If your still there in the morning I'll bring a bobcat and get you unloaded.


----------



## CityGuy

I am all for freedom to protest but, do people feel the need to destroy other peoples property?

I just don't get it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1998288 said:


> Guy just got rocked by the cops.


That was fantastic. Talk about resisting arrest.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1998289 said:


> I feel really bad for ya. If your still there in the morning I'll bring a bobcat and get you unloaded.


I was thinking of running up there and seeing if we could load some into my trailer but not sure if he has somewhere to dump it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1998289 said:


> I feel really bad for ya. If your still there in the morning I'll bring a bobcat and get you unloaded.


I'll throw the rock in my pickups and empty the trailer by then. This is a last ditch effort to get this old bearing off. If I can get it off,get the new one on, I'm hauling it to the jobsite and parking it u til I can empty it and reassess in the morning.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1998290 said:


> I am all for freedom to protest but, do people feel the need to destroy other peoples property?
> 
> I just don't get it.


The mayor or governer cant remember gave them an area that they were able to riot. Idiot.


----------



## qualitycut

Now they cut a fire line they were using to put fires out. This is going to get real now.


----------



## qualitycut

Lwmr if you need someone to come down and follow you let me know.


----------



## unit28

Where you at.....


----------



## mnlefty

unit28;1998287 said:


> Just get them to turn their inside water on, you get the bfpd opened, close the tc's and manually open valves check leaks and heads as normal and move on.


Finding all valve boxes to manually open would be infinitely more difficult than scheduling the biggest pia customers... way too many systems out there with valve boxes grown over, some with valves buried without boxes at all. No thanks...


----------



## qualitycut

mnlefty;1998298 said:


> Finding all valve boxes to manually open would be infinitely more difficult than scheduling the biggest pia customers... way too many systems out there with valve boxes grown over, some with valves buried without boxes at all. No thanks...


Not to mention burried under landscaping.


----------



## SSS Inc.

They even have t-shirts printed up to riot. Wow.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1998300 said:


> They even have t-shirts printed up to riot. Wow.


Die hards.......


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1998295 said:


> Now they cut a fire line they were using to put fires out. This is going to get real now.


Burn your own town down.. Good plan. Hope your house catches fire and the fd stays in the fire house watching.


----------



## mnlefty

qualitycut;1998295 said:


> Now they cut a fire line they were using to put fires out. This is going to get real now.


Sometimes a guy wishes they could get away with telling them "we're pulling out cops, fire, medical help, everybody... do whatever you want but there will not be 1 cent of government aid when it's over." Let em destroy themselves and their city.


----------



## unit28

Bs
..

Every valve box I come across is a manifold

Try TX where each zone has single valve centerıng


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1998299 said:


> Not to mention burried under landscaping.


You guys do that too? We paved over a water shut off once by accident. I know approx. where it is. We couldn't find it at the time. ***Please note this is not something we do often***. After I got about 100' past it I said "oh no". That was at least a dozen years ago but we still are at the property every year and if we ever rip that area out I will be on the look out for it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1998301 said:


> Die hards.......


I guess so. Must have planned this for a while.

Nothing says justice like burning down a cvs. Maybe they tried to get a DOT physical and it took too long like my brothers.


----------



## mnlefty

unit28;1998304 said:


> Bs
> ..
> 
> Every valve box I come across is a manifold
> 
> Try TX where each zone has single valve centerıng


Bs to your bs... if you think that then you haven't worked on much here... yes there's a lot of guys who do it right with clean, well placed manifolds, but there's a lot of junk out there too.


----------



## Polarismalibu

These people are so stupid. How do they think this helps


----------



## unit28

Tell ya what
For as long as it takes to go off your route and run the clock,
I guarantee I can hook this up find all the valves and take the same time it does for you to start up a system. .....

Scratch that,
I'd be done and moving on


----------



## albhb3

http://scanbaltimore.com/


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1998305 said:


> You guys do that too? We paved over a water shut off once by accident. I know approx. where it is. We couldn't find it at the time. ***Please note this is not something we do often***. After I got about 100' past it I said "oh no". That was at least a dozen years ago but we still are at the property every year and if we ever rip that area out I will be on the look out for it.


Haha no but i have seen them covered places.

Actually 1 time my guys put poly and rock down over one. One of those things were you put the poly down and go back to cut it and forget or they already dumped rock.


----------



## albhb3

http://www.broadcastify.com/listen/feed/20121/web


----------



## mnlefty

unit28;1998311 said:


> Tell ya what
> For as long as it takes to go off your route and run the clock,
> I guarantee I can hook this up find all the valves and take the same time it does for you to start up a system. .....
> 
> Scratch that,
> I'd be done and moving on


Why so surly? That's great that you can find valves and run through a system, but half the irrigation guys out there don't have a locator in the truck, and less know how to use it efficiently. I was offering help/suggestions to Ryde or whoever originally asked the question, and using a locator to find valves was nowhere near the top of my list.

Fwiw, I don't do my own resi scheduling, but I have maybe 1 a week that I have to go "off route" for. Probably about half and half of somebody home vs. Door open or garage code. Not to mention about 90% need somebody to program the controller or "refresh my memory" on how to set it.


----------



## Camden

I moved out of Baltimore in 1999 after my car was stolen. My row house had bars on the windows and I had to unlock a gate just to reach my front door. I remember thinking "This isn't the lifestyle I want so I'm packing up". I've been back in central MN ever since.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1998322 said:


> I moved out of Baltimore in 1999 after my car was stolen. My row house had bars on the windows and I had to unlock a gate just to reach my front door. I remember thinking "This isn't the lifestyle I want so I'm packing up". I've been back in central MN ever since.


My brother lives about 8 blocks from Camden yards towards the bay. I think he lives in a nice area.


----------



## albhb3

Camden;1998322 said:


> I moved out of Baltimore in 1999 after my car was stolen. My row house had bars on the windows and I had to unlock a gate just to reach my front door. I remember thinking "This isn't the lifestyle I want so I'm packing up". I've been back in central MN ever since.


you were either on something or on to something


----------



## CityGuy

No curfew tonight for over 18. The city is coming down.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1998325 said:


> No curfew tonight for over 18. The city is coming down.


Yea lets give them 1 more night to mess things up and wait till tomorrow night for curfew.


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;1998325 said:


> No curfew tonight for over 18. The city is coming down.


hopefully they bring in the howitzer, f35's and a b52 for good measure

I aint sayin im just sayin


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Cut the bearing in 3 places. Still won't budge. Called 2 mobile repair shops, they are at least 4 hours out.

Started shoveling all the rock to the front right. Gonna hook up and see how much clearance I have once this rock is moved.


----------



## CityGuy

Why not just put a curfew in place? Simple if you ask me. If your out after 10 you will be arrested. Done deal.


----------



## unit28

mnlefty;1998321 said:


> Why so surly? That's great that you can find valves and run through a system, but half the irrigation guys out there don't have a locator in the truck, and less know how to use it efficiently. I was offering help/suggestions to Ryde or whoever originally asked the question, and using a locator to find valves was nowhere near the top of my list.
> 
> Fwiw, I don't do my own resi scheduling, but I have maybe 1 a week that I have to go "off route" for. Probably about half and half of somebody home vs. Door open or garage code. Not to mention about 90% need somebody to program the controller or "refresh my memory" on how to set it.


Just saying there's an easier way

don't need excuses to wait.
Have a solution to make money by keeping on track
Not losing money by timely off route scheduling
And no need to reset controller other than plug it in

Best tip I got.....attm


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger...

I got a deal for you on a dump trailer. Comes with free rock fill for your driveway.

$4,500.


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1998328 said:


> Cut the bearing in 3 places. Still won't budge. Called 2 mobile repair shops, they are at least 4 hours out.
> 
> Started shoveling all the rock to the front right. Gonna hook up and see how much clearance I have once this rock is moved.


you dun der screwed it up now


----------



## albhb3

sweet there burning down houses now go save a basement go!!!!!!!!!! and a homicide!


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;1998333 said:


> sweet there burning down houses now go save a basement go!!!!!!!!!!


Let them burn. They want to burn the city down let them. They are destroying their own town.


----------



## CityGuy

Call in a seal team or ranger sniper team. Shoot on site.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1998329 said:


> Why not just put a curfew in place? Simple if you ask me. If your out after 10 you will be arrested. Done deal.


They did but not until tomorrow night.


----------



## qualitycut

Man those cops getting rocks thrown at them, I would not be able to keep my cool flash bangs baby!


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1998336 said:


> They did but not until tomorrow night.


that's legit reasoning right thurrrrr


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1998328 said:


> Cut the bearing in 3 places. Still won't budge. Called 2 mobile repair shops, they are at least 4 hours out.
> 
> Started shoveling all the rock to the front right. Gonna hook up and see how much clearance I have once this rock is moved.


Should have called them 8 hours ago.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1998338 said:


> Man those cops getting rocks thrown at them, I would not be able to keep my cool flash bangs baby!


rubber bullets with a few real mixed in


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1998339 said:


> that's legit reasoning right thurrrrr


Wouldnt be fair to the rioters, to short of notice,


----------



## qualitycut

Now Gods people are out signing in the streets, it will all end now.


----------



## qualitycut

For anyone who watches Survivor

http://www.cbs.com/recommended-gall...ikinis-ever-worn-on-survivor/?ftag=ACQc958411


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1998341 said:


> Should have called them 8 hours ago.


They were 8 hours out at noon. Didn't think it would be this stuck on.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This is a lot of rock to be shoveling and not spreading.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1998347 said:


> They were 8 hours out at noon. Didn't think it would be this stuck on.


After working on the Jeep yj
Changing bearings axles and diff gear, I got a bigger cheater pipe
Or if it has a plate, just back screw a grade 8 to push it out


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;1998349 said:


> After working on the Jeep yj
> Changing bearings axles and diff gear, I got a bigger cheater pipe
> Or if it has a plate, just back screw a grade 8 to push it out


The outer bearing is the one that's froze.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1998348 said:


> This is a lot of rock to be shoveling and not spreading.


By yourself? ....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1998351 said:


> By yourself? ....


Yeah, I got my people a ride home.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Can shepherd smith get any more sympathetic of the protesters???? Gee whiz.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1998353 said:


> Can shepherd smith get any more sympathetic of the protesters???? Gee whiz.


I know right? Feel like im watching CNN


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1998353 said:


> Can shepherd smith get any more sympathetic of the protesters???? Gee whiz.


I thought the same thing.

I want Megan Kelly

And I mean that in more than one way


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have about an inch of clearance once I dropped it off the blocks.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'll be up to call into Al Malmborg at this rate.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1998354 said:


> I know right? Feel like im watching CNN


I had to turn on MSNBC for some balance. 

And yes, I would also take Megan Kelly.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1998357 said:


>


That looks like more than 1.75 tons to me.


----------



## skorum03

Ah. There she is


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1998356 said:


> I have about an inch of clearance once I dropped it off the blocks.


Go slow and look for sparks. If the cops stop you just tell them you're looking for a safe spot to pull over. Sometimes you just gotta go for it.


----------



## qualitycut

How ironic, walk into jimmy johns in inver grove and am the only white person.


----------



## SSS Inc.

What percentage of these rioters don't have jobs to get to first thing in the morning? 


And no way and hell I would be working the news camera if down there.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1998328 said:


> Cut the bearing in 3 places. Still won't budge. Called 2 mobile repair shops, they are at least 4 hours out.
> 
> Started shoveling all the rock to the front right. Gonna hook up and see how much clearance I have once this rock is moved.


You will have to cut all the way through the bearing. Don't worry if you put a knick in the stub it will still be fine.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1998363 said:


> How ironic, walk into jimmy johns in inver grove and am the only white person.


Did you make it out ok?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1998365 said:


> You will have to cut all the way through the bearing. Don't worry if you put a knick in the stub it will still be fine.


YES!!! Need to split the dang thing. I'm sure he tried.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Biggest problem is I'm on the wrong side of the tracks at Energy Park.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I just heard the MF'er word on FOx.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1998367 said:


> YES!!! Need to split the dang thing. I'm sure he tried.


It's split. It more or less welded itself on.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1998364 said:


> What percentage of these rioters don't have jobs to get to first thing in the morning?
> 
> And no way and hell I would be working the news camera if down there.


Good percentage of them.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1998355 said:


> I thought the same thing.
> 
> I want Megan Kelly
> 
> And I mean that in more than one way


Im not going to say what i was going to


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1998370 said:


> It's split. It more or less welded itself on.


Yikes.......


----------



## qualitycut

I would not be reporting there.


----------



## skorum03

Why did those cops all retreat?


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1998375 said:


> Why did those cops all retreat?


So they dont die.


----------



## skorum03

They keep talking about all these people being "upset". Two questions, one, how does this help? And two, do they just want a bunch of income redistribution to make up the difference in the socio economic development for blacks compared to whites?


----------



## qualitycut

My god she looks better every time i see her.


----------



## qualitycut

This reporter is going to get beat down pretty quick


----------



## skorum03

This reporter has balls. No way I would be there any longer


----------



## SSS Inc.

I like the guy cleaning up with a kitchen broom.


----------



## qualitycut

I am impressed with the people out cleaning up the trash as this is happening.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Random white people helping too.


----------



## Bill1090

Those folks picking up the trash get an A+!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1998383 said:


> Random white people helping too.


Of course. No way i would be anywhere near there.


----------



## Bill1090

Baltimore firground channel is going nuts!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1998385 said:


> Of course. No way i would be anywhere near there.


Hell no.

That guy working the kitchen broom could be working for me for $25/hour.


----------



## Camden

So is the riot better viewing than playoff hockey? I can't peel myself away from the Red Wings - Lightening game.


----------



## qualitycut

Thats a big building they just burnt down. That whole city os going to be ash tomorrow if they keep this going


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1998388 said:


> So is the riot better viewing than playoff hockey? I can't peel myself away from the Red Wings - Lightening game.


I hope that series is over tonight so the next round starts sooner. But i have not switched over, especially now that meghan kelly is on.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1998388 said:


> So is the riot better viewing than playoff hockey? I can't peel myself away from the Red Wings - Lightening game.


Yes, but I have been checking in. Megyn Kelly is on.....way better than hockey.



qualitycut;1998389 said:


> Thats a big building they just burnt down. That whole city os going to be ash tomorrow if they keep this going


Is that the NEW senior home?


----------



## qualitycut

Just switched over, looks like some empty seats there.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1998390 said:


> I hope that series is over tonight so the next round starts sooner. But i have not switched over, especially now that meghan kelly is on.


Tampa is up 3-2 midway through the 3rd. All Detroit at the moment.

(And Ms. Kelly is definitely a very fine looking young lady.)


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1998391 said:


> Yes, but I have been checking in. Megyn Kelly is on.....way better than hockey.
> 
> Is that the NEW senior home?


It must be. Nuts


----------



## Camden

I'm following along a little bit on Twitter. Eventually you gotta think one of these business owners is willing to defend his property with lethal force, right? I'm surprised these thugs aren't getting lit up.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1998390 said:


> I hope that series is over tonight so the next round starts sooner. But i have not switched over, especially now that meghan kelly is on.


She's 44 years old?

She looks damn good!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1998395 said:


> I'm following along a little bit on Twitter. Eventually you gotta think one of these business owners is willing to defend his property with lethal force, right? I'm surprised these thugs aren't getting lit up.


I have watched a documentary on the LA riots and those Chinese Jewelry store owners took care of business. They had their whole store guarded with guns. Rooftop and everything.


----------



## skorum03

Camden;1998395 said:


> I'm following along a little bit on Twitter. Eventually you gotta think one of these business owners is willing to defend his property with lethal force, right? I'm surprised these thugs aren't getting lit up.


You almost wonder if protestors were killed, if it would spark a "shot heard round the world (country)" and spark riots all Over the country


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620 got the bearing off.

We're seeing progress.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1998401 said:


> Ranger620 got the bearing off.
> 
> We're seeing progress.


Wow......What a great guy to come help. Thumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1998401 said:


> Ranger620 got the bearing off.
> 
> We're seeing progress.


What was the trick?


----------



## Camden

skorum03;1998398 said:


> You almost wonder if protestors were killed, if it would spark a "shot heard round the world (country)" and spark riots all Over the country


Right. I could easily see that happening.

BTW - Where's Jesse Jackson and Al Sharpton to help calm the situation?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Isladers game is tied.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1998404 said:


> Right. I could easily see that happening.
> 
> BTW - Where's Jesse Jackson and Al Sharpton to help calm the situation?


They will show up when it starts to calm down and fire it back up.


----------



## skorum03

Spoke too soon Camden

"At least three shot in Brooklyn"


----------



## mnlefty

Isles Halak with a crazy/lucky save off a crazy bounce... #stanchion


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1998401 said:


> Ranger620 got the bearing off.
> 
> We're seeing progress.


Did he pay for the trailer before he started fixing it.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Caps lead:angry:


----------



## qualitycut

Oooo those bean bags look like they hurt lol


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1998411 said:


> Oooo those bean bags look like they hurt lol


A) No way in heck I would put my hand near that guys wounds.

B) I've got nothing. .....See A) above.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1998412 said:


> A) No way in heck I would put my hand near that guys wounds.
> 
> B) I've got nothing. .....See A) above.


Hahah i was thinking that too, a shot of penicillin is in order.


----------



## qualitycut

They are going to burn that place to the ground


----------



## SSS Inc.

Dude on Fox is way too handsy with these folks. Random white guys again.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1998352 said:


> Yeah, I got my people a ride home.


You have to cut all the way through it!!!
Use a hack saw blade. Two places.


----------



## qualitycut

Im going to give you a hunded, check this out.


----------



## SSS Inc.

You know what I'm saying.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1998416 said:


> You have to cut all the way through it!!!
> Use a hack saw blade. Two places.


Its off... You're late to the party.


----------



## qualitycut

This 60 year old ghetto guy is pissing me off. We are going to show white America. O come on


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1998417 said:


> Im going to give you a hunded, check this out.


I heard that too. What does it mean? 100%????

Oh snap!!!! What happened???


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1998421 said:


> I heard that too. What does it mean? 100%????
> 
> Oh snap!!!! What happened???


Maybe means #truth.

Leland needs to go find some action


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1998420 said:


> This 60 year old ghetto guy is pissing me off. We are going to show white America. O come on


Well they planted a gun on him, you know what I'm sayin.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1998419 said:


> Its off... You're late to the party.


Sorry :waving: was watching NYI get beat :crying:


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1998287 said:


> They're not turning on the outside if the isolation valves are closed on the bfpd.
> 
> You still wouldn't need a garage code to start
> 
> If anyone did a full premium irrigation package that included seasonal clock adjustment, then your set.
> 
> In most regards
> Your fall program on the clock will match spring "" pr "
> 
> requirements
> 
> You could still get a premium if they turn on the clock and inside water
> 
> Only difference is if you turn it on upstream the bfpd is 5 minutes , And Out Of Your way. Your not charging extra per hour.
> 
> Just get them to turn their inside water on, you get the bfpd opened, close the tc's and manually open valves check leaks and heads as normal and move on.


But... as someone else said... the drain plug... most customers that have us start them don't plug their own...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1998425 said:


> But... as someone else said... the drain plug... most customers that have us start them don't plug their own...


Isnt the drain plug outside? Fyi i dont know much about them


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1998422 said:


> Maybe means #truth.
> 
> Leland needs to go find some action


It took me a minute. You mean troof?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1998427 said:


> It took me a minute. You mean troof?


Dont axe me no questions


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1998424 said:


> Sorry :waving: was watching NYI get beat :crying:


Not sure why but I was pulling for the Islanders.


----------



## Drakeslayer

The gangs want peace she just said. Doh K


----------



## qualitycut

This looks like those end of the world movies


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1998429 said:


> Not sure why but I was pulling for the Islanders.


Me also. I think it's because I associate the team with all the politicians in that town.


----------



## cbservicesllc

mnlefty;1998308 said:


> Bs to your bs... if you think that then you haven't worked on much here... yes there's a lot of guys who do it right with clean, well placed manifolds, but there's a lot of junk out there too.


I'm not really a manifold guy myself, but to each their own.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Their putting a beat down on a reporter but lets stay here????????


----------



## Doughboy12

Dar pudin a beat down Ina reporter.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1998432 said:


> Me also. I think it's because I associate the team with all the politicians in that town.


Haha this.......


----------



## Doughboy12

Dats my May-beck.......


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1998434 said:


> Their putting a beat down on a reporter but lets stay here????????


There are pics of ones from earlier all bloody


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1998432 said:


> Me also. I think it's because I associate the team with all the politicians in that town.


Maybe that's it. I got your email btw. I will be in touch.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1998437 said:


> Dats my May-beck.......


Ha i thought he said maybach or whatever that 500k car is, was like why the heck do you have that.


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;1998425 said:


> But... as someone else said... the drain plug... most customers that have us start them don't plug their own...


This.......it's the wonderful world of irrigation


----------



## SSS Inc.

This guy is kinda an idiot on Fox but I'm starting to like him.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1998442 said:


> This guy is kinda an idiot on Fox but I'm starting to like him.


Yea hes kinda annoying but hes got balls


----------



## Drakeslayer

Leland just don't give a Cafe. At first I didn't like him but he is isn't afraid to get into the mix.


----------



## banonea

albhb3;1998264 said:


> hide ur kids, hide ur wives, and hide ur husbands cuz they pillaging errribody out herrrrr


Or shoot back.....
Make the mistake of stepping up to me.


----------



## qualitycut

I dont get why the cops dont just crush this. They should have had national guard there yesterday.


----------



## SSS Inc.

He's on the hunt for an interview. This guy is going places.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Did a startup today and got a story out of it.....customer turned the water on without drain plug in, he leaves and comes back 2 hours later from hone depot, walks into back yard and had water shooting 20 feet out from his house lol.

He tells me he is never touching it again without me there, ha.


----------



## Deershack

I'm going to have about 7 yds of clean sand( just a little plastic undersheeting mixed in) from a playground redo. Anyone have a dump site in the Inver Grove area where I can dump it?


----------



## Drakeslayer

The metal door the guy through on the fire is still not burning


----------



## NorthernProServ

Drakeslayer;1998450 said:


> The metal door the guy through on the fire is still not burning


Neither is the frezzer ha


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;1998404 said:


> Right. I could easily see that happening.
> 
> BTW - Where's Jesse Jackson and Al Sharpton to help calm the situation?


I read something that they're planning on heading there...


----------



## qualitycut

Guy trying to whip ****ies in a front wheel drive right through the fire hahaah


----------



## NorthernProServ

Omg.....the car is going GTA !!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Wow. These people are nuts.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I hope the car blows up.


----------



## qualitycut

Deershack;1998449 said:


> I'm going to have about 7 yds of clean sand( just a little plastic undersheeting mixed in) from a playground redo. Anyone have a dump site in the Inver Grove area where I can dump it?


Maybe, when?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1998456 said:


> I hope the car blows up.


Someone is going to wake up looking for thier car in the morning.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1998426 said:


> Isnt the drain plug outside? Fyi i dont know much about them


Yes... before the backflow/rpz... so having them charge their water line with the backflow/rpz closed won't help if the drain is wide open...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Trailer is back on the job site.

Kinda dark to spread rock.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1998460 said:


> Trailer is back on the job site.
> 
> Kinda dark to spread rock.


................
wesportussmileyflagThumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1998459 said:


> Yes... before the backflow/rpz... so having them charge their water line with the backflow/rpz closed won't help if the drain is wide open...


K thats what i thought. Couldn't you shut it after you blow it out in the fall?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1998462 said:


> K thats what i thought. Couldn't you shut it after you blow it out in the fall?


Typically they are left off so any condensation can evaporate.


----------



## qualitycut

Now they are just wasting beer


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1998463 said:


> Typically they are left off so any condensation can evaporate.


O go spread some rock.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1998464 said:


> Now they are just wasting beer


Give them some credit. They are trying to put the fire out, one beer at a time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1998465 said:


> O go spread some rock.


Gonna get home and spread myself on the sheets of the bed.

And yes, I mean that in a variety of ways.


----------



## Green Grass

Doughboy12;1998466 said:


> Give them some credit. They are trying to put the fire out, one beer at a time.


That's what P is for.


----------



## Green Grass

The media is spying


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1998468 said:


> That's what P is for.


Supposedly they have big hoses


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1998469 said:


> The media is spying


Well im glad to see everyone is watching fox news at least


----------



## Doughboy12

So where is this Meghan?


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1998462 said:


> K thats what i thought. Couldn't you shut it after you blow it out in the fall?


Usually put the valves on the backflow/rpz at a 45, leave drain plug open, water off in house


----------



## Doughboy12

Never mind I got Kate now


----------



## banonea

Only bad thing about starting a new lawncare season......monkey butt.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1998472 said:


> So where is this Meghan?


On at 12 again.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1998471 said:


> Well im glad to see everyone is watching fox news at least


Just those of us that have commented a lot tonight. The rest are silent so their not outed. Notice Cityguy hasn't posted in awhile..........


----------



## Deershack

qualitycut;1998457 said:


> Maybe, when?


Waiting for the ok. Probably after the 10th.


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;1998477 said:


> Just those of us that have commented a lot tonight. The rest are silent so their not outed. Notice Cityguy hasn't posted in awhile..........


Switching between Fox and fast & loud/misfit garage.


----------



## Doughboy12

Deershack;1998478 said:


> Waiting for the ok. Probably after the 10th.


When is that party? I need some maple syrup.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1998477 said:


> Just those of us that have commented a lot tonight. The rest are silent so their not outed. Notice Cityguy hasn't posted in awhile..........


He's in bed. Working 4 tens.


----------



## Doughboy12

Rolling out the minivan rolling barricade.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1998477 said:


> Just those of us that have commented a lot tonight. The rest are silent so their not outed. Notice Cityguy hasn't posted in awhile..........


Lol..........


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1998477 said:


> Just those of us that have commented a lot tonight. The rest are silent so their not outed. Notice Cityguy hasn't posted in awhile..........


He is long asleep.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;1998481 said:


> He's in bed. Working 4 tens.


Yeah...... I would give anything for 4 10's.

Made Chipotle. Remembered I never ate lunch. I should be home and out of the shower at 11. A nice 21 hour day.


----------



## qualitycut

Deershack;1998478 said:


> Waiting for the ok. Probably after the 10th.


K i will let you know. Might be able to at my shop he was trying to raise the ground up so i will see if he needs more. Otherwise Gerten's does.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1998485 said:


> Yeah...... I would give anything for 4 10's.
> 
> Made Chipotle. Remembered I never ate lunch. I should be home and out of the shower at 11. A nice 21 hour day.


I have half that....half day on Friday.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1998485 said:


> Yeah...... I would give anything for 4 10's.
> 
> Made Chipotle. Remembered I never ate lunch. I should be home and out of the shower at 11. A nice 21 hour day.


I like my 4 5s.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1998488 said:


> I like my 4 5s.


Well CAFE me....


----------



## qualitycut

Should be a nice crater where those cars are burning.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Do we really live in a country where people of a certain ethnicity are slaughtered daily?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1998491 said:


> Do we really live in a country where people of a certain ethnicity are slaughtered daily?


Yes by each other


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;1998491 said:


> Do we really live in a country where people of a certain ethnicity are slaughtered daily?


Yes..... by eachother.


----------



## qualitycut

So are these people stealing these cars or starting their own on fire?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1998490 said:


> Should be a nice crater where those cars are burning.


It probably won't be too bad. We have fixed a few fires including a semi that went up in flames at a big trucking company. It just gets really course and brittle.


----------



## qualitycut

Sss is heading there tomorrow to start paving.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;1998494 said:


> So are these people stealing these cars or starting their own on fire?


That is actually a good question. I'm 50/50 on the answer.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1998492 said:


> Yes by each other





Bill1090;1998493 said:


> Yes..... by eachother.


Ok............


----------



## cbservicesllc

Oh... they torched a newly built community center... how nice of them...


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1998497 said:


> That is actually a good question. I'm 50/50 on the answer.


Yea its hard to believe they are finding keys in these cars.

They probably quit paying on them months ago anyway


----------



## SSS Inc.

Oh goodie...Shep is back.


----------



## qualitycut

They didnt even get any cigs from cvs.


----------



## SSS Inc.

No comment...........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1998488 said:


> I like my 4 5s.


We were on the way to that with my new landscape people. They were kicking butt til the bearing.


----------



## qualitycut

https://m.facebook.com/?hrc=1&_rdr#...517:mf_story_key.3837903467821538711&__tn__=E


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1998475 said:


> Only bad thing about starting a new lawncare season......monkey butt.


Already?.......


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1998506 said:


> Already?.......


Forgot to powder before I left this morning. .....


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1998505 said:


> https://m.facebook.com/?hrc=1&_rdr#...517:mf_story_key.3837903467821538711&__tn__=E


All I get is my news feed or whatever its called. What was this?


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1998494 said:


> So are these people stealing these cars or starting their own on fire?


"I dun no hoe meye hoop-dee ride gots on fir"


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1998507 said:


> Forgot to powder before I left this morning. .....


Where you jogging?


----------



## banonea

Goot alot done today. The new kids did good, very happy with there performance today
Got 2 big ones to do tomorrow to get ready for ryde to do fert on wed......


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1998510 said:


> Where you jogging?


On the mower seat all day........ouch!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.08 said:


> All I get is my news feed or whatever its called. What was this?


A picture, worked when i clicked it


----------



## Camden

If you guys are watching Fox, check out the yellow sign to the right. It says "Tabacco" shop. Totally misspelled.


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;1998514 said:


> If you guys are watching Fox, check out the yellow sign to the right. It says "Tabacco" shop. Totally misspelled.


Thanks....next you will be correcting our grammar. :laughing:


----------



## Greenery

unit28;1998287 said:


> They're not turning on the outside if the isolation valves are closed on the bfpd.
> 
> You still wouldn't need a garage code to start
> 
> If anyone did a full premium irrigation package that included seasonal clock adjustment, then your set.
> 
> In most regards
> Your fall program on the clock will match spring "" pr "
> 
> requirements
> 
> You could still get a premium if they turn on the clock and inside water
> 
> Only difference is if you turn it on upstream the bfpd is 5 minutes , And Out Of Your way. Your not charging extra per hour.
> 
> Just get them to turn their inside water on, you get the bfpd opened, close the tc's and manually open valves check leaks and heads as normal and move on.


He specifically stated that he has plugs to put in = your plan don't work.


----------



## qualitycut

He had a pretty long rap sheet of distribution of narcotics.


----------



## Ranger620

Vern Gagne Died today


----------



## Doughboy12

Stud cop strutting around with a paint ball gun.......:laughing:


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;1998518 said:


> Vern Gagne Died today


That sucks.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Whadya know...I got a $500 check for snowplowing today I had already marked paid.

My bearing is a wash.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I see Tim Meadows shaved his head and is now running the Baltimore Police.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Figures, I get home, get a chance to watch Baltimore, to chime in, and everyone goes to bed.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1998523 said:


> Figures, I get home, get a chance to watch Baltimore, to chime in, and everyone goes to bed.


Not everyone :waving:


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1998523 said:


> Figures, I get home, get a chance to watch Baltimore, to chime in, and everyone goes to bed.


I had to read all 80 pages I missed plus Vern died


----------



## Ranger620

Watching CNN. Why is that reporter grilling the Governor and mayor so hard. Damed if they do damed if they dont


----------



## Greenery

SSS Inc.;1998477 said:


> Just those of us that have commented a lot tonight. The rest are silent so their not outed. Notice Cityguy hasn't posted in awhile..........


Tuning in shortly..


----------



## Deershack

Doughboy12;1998480 said:


> When is that party? I need some maple syrup.


No one else has expressed any interest. Syrup this year came out very dark and strong. Think it was because of the strange spring.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1998477 said:


> Just those of us that have commented a lot tonight. The rest are silent so their not outed. Notice Cityguy hasn't posted in awhile..........


Some of us have been asleep on the couch sense 7:30. Now I'm up at 4 awsome


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;1998425 said:


> But... as someone else said... the drain plug... most customers that have us start them don't plug their own...


indoors?
leave those plugged where it's warm

The real protection is down stream of the bfpd connection at the potable side
Close the isolation valves an Crack open the tc's
Open the spigot or freeze plug

So......
Outdoors, the plug is taken with
Or spigot is open


----------



## unit28

Greenery;1998516 said:


> He specifically stated that he has plugs to put in = your plan don't work.


Outside.........
Only place to extracate plugs
Most indoor pipses have spigots


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1998426 said:


> Isnt the drain plug outside? Fyi i dont know much about them


Q beat me to this

Yes..


----------



## CityGuy

38° and clear


----------



## CityGuy

4300 dead in Nepal after weekend earthquake.


----------



## SnowGuy73

42° calm overcast.


----------



## SnowGuy73

40% chance of rain today now.


----------



## unit28

Nice.............


----------



## CityGuy

Back on my end of town. About time.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1998538 said:


> 40% chance of rain today now.


Bring it......

As snow please.


----------



## Polarismalibu

unit28;1998539 said:


> Nice.............


Awsome. Should be a nice weekend at the cabin


----------



## Bill1090

41* and clear.


----------



## CityGuy

Starting to look dark towards the nw.


----------



## CityGuy

250 people missing after a mud slide in Nepal near earthquake center.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I'm ready to be done for the day. That messed up sleep schedule last night is kicking my butt already


----------



## Bill1090

Can't decide if I should wear pants or shorts today.


----------



## skorum03

Bill1090;1998553 said:


> Can't decide if I should wear pants or shorts today.


Shorts. I just went for a run and was wearing shorts and it was nice


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1998539 said:


> Nice.............


Ha! Funny...


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1998532 said:


> indoors?
> leave those plugged where it's warm
> 
> The real protection is down stream of the bfpd connection at the potable side
> Close the isolation valves an Crack open the tc's
> Open the spigot or freeze plug
> 
> So......
> Outdoors, the plug is taken with
> Or spigot is open


Correct... 90% of our plug systems the plugs are outside prior to the backflow


----------



## qualitycut

Buddy has a 18 ft pj for sale, 1 year old 2100


----------



## unit28

Nothing on tdwr radar attm cept a passing shower sw
Other radars have their gain messed up

RH @50%


----------



## qualitycut

White dodge at gertens. No dump trailer.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1998560 said:


> White dodge at gertens. No dump trailer.


Dump trailer is at the job site with the rock being shoveled out.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1998558 said:


> Buddy has a 18 ft pj for sale, 1 year old 2100


Decent deal


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;1998562 said:


> Decent deal


Yeah it sounds like it' to me too

I'm redoing my big TX landscape trailer
Going to get fresh paint and led's
Bought it for 15 hundred


----------



## unit28

Currently sitting in one of the barns 
Nice catch all trailer......attm


----------



## unit28

I hate the pictures function. .......


----------



## skorum03

It definetly looks like it going to rain. That wouldn't bother me today


----------



## ryde307

unit28;1998532 said:


> indoors?
> leave those plugged where it's warm
> 
> The real protection is down stream of the bfpd connection at the potable side
> Close the isolation valves an Crack open the tc's
> Open the spigot or freeze plug
> 
> So......
> Outdoors, the plug is taken with
> Or spigot is open


Plugs are outside and before the BF. Controllers on alot are in the garage. 
My issue is we schedule for people in 2 hour windows. So we may do one area today and schedule a few people from 7-9AM some from 8-10 9-11 Ect. The hard part is these times don't always work. It may work for 5 people but then 2 others can do that day but only at the end of the day or only the next day and so on. We only do 150 or so, so in the end it's not the worst thing ever but how do the big companies that do 1000+ manage it. I'm trying to figure out their system for this.



skorum03;1998569 said:


> It definetly looks like it going to rain. That wouldn't bother me today


It has felt like rain all morning. I keep waiting for it to happen but don't think it will.


----------



## ryde307

I know it would basically start a civil war but with the riots why don't we just respond in the same fashion they are. Fight back. It can't be with military or police because it will only escalate. All the biker gangs should join up and head to Baltimore and start kicking some ass. The police and gov't should step back then and let it happen.


----------



## CityGuy

59° cloudy and light rain.


----------



## Doughboy12

Deershack;1998530 said:


> No one else has expressed any interest. Syrup this year came out very dark and strong. Think it was because of the strange spring.


Good...more for me...xysport:waving::laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1998536 said:


> 4300 dead in Nepal after weekend earthquake.


I work with the guy you may have seen on Fox9...


----------



## Doughboy12

unit28;1998539 said:


> Nice.............


Wow....that's an OLD picture. Hasn't been in that spot for like 4 years.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;1998571 said:


> I know it would basically start a civil war but with the riots why don't we just respond in the same fashion they are. Fight back. It can't be with military or police because it will only escalate. All the biker gangs should join up and head to Baltimore and start kicking some ass. The police and gov't should step back then and let it happen.


Like that idea.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1998558 said:


> Buddy has a 18 ft pj for sale, 1 year old 2100


Stop selling stuff for that lwnmwrman... 
He posts enough junk on here...:laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1998468 said:


> That's what P is for.


Ha. Tried that didn't work.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1998477 said:


> Just those of us that have commented a lot tonight. The rest are silent so their not outed. Notice Cityguy hasn't posted in awhile..........


Tried to go to bed. That back fired. Medical alarm call at a house that didn't have a medical alarm system. Figure that one out.


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1998481 said:


> He's in bed. Working 4 tens.


This........


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1998507 said:


> Forgot to powder before I left this morning. .....


Time to stock each truck with a container.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1998580 said:


> Tried to go to bed. That back fired. Medical alarm call at a house that didn't have a medical alarm system. Figure that one out.


Must be that spoofing app Little Tommy Burner has been all bent out of shape about...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light rain here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

And Novak said not even a cloud for seven days....

Clown!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SWEET!!

I just scored 4 tickets on the glass for Saturday night off the radio!!!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1998588 said:


> SWEET!!
> 
> I just scored 4 tickets on the glass for Saturday night off the radio!!!


Wild game??

Edit, dont play here till next week


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1998588 said:


> SWEET!!
> 
> I just scored 4 tickets on the glass for Saturday night off the radio!!!


Pick me pick me. Lucky you that would be awesome


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1998588 said:


> SWEET!!
> 
> I just scored 4 tickets on the glass for Saturday night off the radio!!!


Jealous.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Might be for the Swarm, but it includes 4 passes to the Ice Lodge for free beer and food through the first period.


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;1998570 said:


> Plugs are outside and before the BF. Controllers on alot are in the garage.
> My issue is we schedule for people in 2 hour windows. So we may do one area today and schedule a few people from 7-9AM some from 8-10 9-11 Ect. The hard part is these times don't always work. It may work for 5 people but then 2 others can do that day but only at the end of the day or only the next day and so on. We only do 150 or so, so in the end it's not the worst thing ever but how do the big companies that do 1000+ manage it. I'm trying to figure out their system for this.


The Irrigation Contractor I worked for years back had several thousand customers. What you said above is about how they did it. I just don't think there really is a good way. They charged a lot... makes up for the going back and forth I guess.


----------



## ryde307

cbservicesllc;1998595 said:


> The Irrigation Contractor I worked for years back had several thousand customers. What you said above is about how they did it. I just don't think there really is a good way. They charged a lot... makes up for the going back and forth I guess.


I guess when you have that many you can charge alot and dump the PITA ones. I'm at a spot I want to be able to hire a full time irrigation guy. We would need more customers to support that. Right now we have to much work to manage easily and not enough to have a full time guy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;1998597 said:


> I guess when you have that many you can charge alot and dump the PITA ones. I'm at a spot I want to be able to hire a full time irrigation guy. We would need more customers to support that. Right now we have to much work to manage easily and not enough to have a full time guy.


I hate that stage. Same with the maintenance. Always that fine line of enough guys / enough work vs too many guys / not enough work.


----------



## qualitycut

What time the riots start tonight?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1998588 said:


> SWEET!!
> 
> I just scored 4 tickets on the glass for Saturday night off the radio!!!


Lucky!! I would love that but no way I would pay that much.


----------



## CityGuy

Ha. We got locked in at our compost site.
Flipping compost dinks knew we were here too.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1998601 said:


> What time the riots start tonight?


I'll go with 6.


----------



## Ranger620

On my way to pick up the new trailer. In Rochester not far now


----------



## snowman55

must be swarm pretty sure wild is in Chicago fri and sun. And its free beer not food for the swarm. fun time enjoy I may see you there.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;1998558 said:


> Buddy has a 18 ft pj for sale, 1 year old 2100


flat bed or dump?


----------



## banonea

ryde307;1998571 said:


> I know it would basically start a civil war but with the riots why don't we just respond in the same fashion they are. Fight back. It can't be with military or police because it will only escalate. All the biker gangs should join up and head to Baltimore and start kicking some ass. The police and gov't should step back then and let it happen.


A few of the clubs have talked.........Ill just leave it at that 

What time are you planning on being here tomorrow morning?


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;1998582 said:


> Time to stock each truck with a container.


wasn't a problem till the end of the day. I made sure to this morning, if I would have farted, it would have been a whiteout


----------



## Bill1090

72* and starting to cloud up.


----------



## CityGuy

62° cloudy and a few drops.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1998620 said:


> wasn't a problem till the end of the day. I made sure to this morning, if I would have farted, it would have been a whiteout


Nice........


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;1998617 said:


> flat bed or dump?


Lawn trailer


----------



## CityGuy

Banno,
Mom may be mia at some point this week/weekend but for sure next week. Can you keep an eye on things? Don't go out of your way but let me know if something is up.


----------



## qualitycut

You would think they were having a yoga pants convention at cub.


----------



## CityGuy

Dr says monday 7 am they will induce if it doesn't happen naturally before. 

Ready or not here comes baby.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;1998627 said:


> Banno,
> Mom may be mia at some point this week/weekend but for sure next week. Can you keep an eye on things? Don't go out of your way but let me know if something is up.


Not a problem, we got her covered. if she needs something here and she is up there, have her call me......


----------



## CityGuy

http://bringmethenews.com/11938891/

No sunday liquor sales. Failed again.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1998632 said:


> Not a problem, we got her covered. if she needs something here and she is up there, have her call me......


Sounds good. Thank you.


----------



## banonea

Hade a great day today, even with this happening. time for new rear tires.......


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;1998635 said:


> Hade a great day today, even with this happening. time for new rear tires.......


Admit it, you just wanted to go off roading.


----------



## unit28

banonea;1998619 said:


> A few of the clubs have talked.........Ill just leave it at that
> 
> What time are you planning on being here tomorrow morning?


Not sure about here in MN
But in TX we had guardian angels club

Bad to the bone and against violence
But they're predominantly black so it's a conflict of brothers in Baltimore. .....sigh


----------



## qualitycut

Finally busting the grill out tonight. Wild rice and chili cheese brats, beans and potato salad.


----------



## unit28




----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1998601 said:


> What time the riots start tonight?


Sit back and grab a bowl of


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1998645 said:


> Sit back and grab a bowl of


Looks like its starting up.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1998598 said:


> I hate that stage. Same with the maintenance. Always that fine line of enough guys / enough work vs too many guys / not enough work.


This.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gotta work on lining up under the mixer.


----------



## qualitycut

Lelands back!!


----------



## unit28

ryde307;1998570 said:


> Plugs are outside and before the BF. Controllers on alot are in the garage.
> My issue is we schedule for people in 2 hour windows. So we may do one area today and schedule a few people from 7-9AM some from 8-10 9-11 Ect. The hard part is these times don't always work. It may work for 5 people but then 2 others can do that day but only at the end of the day or only the next day and so on. We only do 150 or so, so in the end it's not the worst thing ever but how do the big companies that do 1000+ manage it. I'm trying to figure out their system for this.
> 
> It has felt like rain all morning. I keep waiting for it to happen but don't think it will.


Then just get the h/owner to turn on the water inside an turn on the controller. You don't need to adjust either of those.
Heck no one does seasonal clock adjustments because they know nothing about evapotransporation , pr rates or plain old irrigtion auditing, water conservation , or hydraulics.

You can get the bfpd assembly operating from there
Get the valves operating manually and go.

If there's an issue then schedule a repair at a convenient time
Because doing all those start ups you scheduled, there's no time for stopping for a two hour repair. Plus you're not carrying all repair supplies attm


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1998651 said:


> Gotta work on lining up under the mixer.


here we go again


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1998651 said:


> Gotta work on lining up under the mixer.


Hack!!!!!!!You could have met me in white bear today and I would have given ya a ton or two.

What is Schiftskys selling a ton for these days? They don't send us a price list anymore.

Hack.


----------



## unit28

Finally, almost a year later 
Surgery went well


----------



## albhb3

NorthernProServ;1998645 said:


> Sit back and grab a bowl of


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## unit28

CityGuy;1998629 said:


> Dr says monday 7 am they will induce if it doesn't happen naturally before.
> 
> Ready or not here comes baby.


Good luck

Hope all goes well


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1998635 said:


> Hade a great day today, even with this happening. time for new rear tires.......


That's not even that steep


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1998656 said:


> Hack!!!!!!!You could have met me in white bear today and I would have given ya a ton or two.
> 
> What is Schiftskys selling a ton for these days? They don't send us a price list anymore.
> 
> Hack.


Can't be a hack
with a razorback. ............shovel


----------



## Ranger620

Almost back to Rochester. Good buying experience from those guys I'd buy another trailer from them anytime. In and out in 5 minutes even got a couple free hats


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1998641 said:


> Finally busting the grill out tonight. Wild rice and chili cheese brats, beans and potato salad.


That sounds fantastic. I just cracked a beer. Haven't decided on dinner yet.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1998660 said:


> That's not even that steep


Only way ot could have happened is it was wet or bad operater. ")


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1998663 said:


> Almost back to Rochester. Good buying experience from those guys I'd buy another trailer from them anytime. In and out in 5 minutes even got a couple free hats


Different pump or axles?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

sss inc.;1998656 said:


> hack!!!!!!!you could have met me in white bear today and i would have given ya a ton or two.
> 
> What is schiftskys selling a ton for these days? They don't send us a price list anymore.
> 
> Hack.


$60........ You should see my parking lot.


----------



## unit28

Ouch.......magic 8 ball said so


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;1998663 said:


> Almost back to Rochester. Good buying experience from those guys I'd buy another trailer from them anytime. In and out in 5 minutes even got a couple free hats




Like these..


----------



## unit28

Rh below 50%


----------



## unit28

Dew point forecast please

WONDER IF METGEN HAS IT?


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1998654 said:


> Then just get the h/owner to turn on the water inside an turn on the controller. You don't need to adjust either of those.
> Heck no one does seasonal clock adjustments because they know nothing about evapotransporation , pr rates or plain old irrigtion auditing, water conservation , or hydraulics.
> 
> You can get the bfpd assembly operating from there
> Get the valves operating manually and go.
> 
> If there's an issue then schedule a repair at a convenient time
> Because doing all those start ups you scheduled, there's no time for stopping for a two hour repair. Plus you're not carrying all repair supplies attm


So once again... they turn the water on and the water is going to shoot out the side of the house... Where the drain plug is supposed to be...

I don't know about most guys, but I do monthly inspections and controller adjustments for all of our mowing customers, residential or commercial...


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;1998669 said:


> Like these..


Yup just like those


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1998678 said:


> So once again... they turn the water on and the water is going to shoot out the side of the house... Where the drain plug is supposed to be...
> 
> I don't know about most guys, but I do monthly inspections and controller adjustments for all of our mowing customers, residential or commercial...


I do monthly adjustments when the grass is growing to fast


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;1998678 said:


> So once again... they turn the water on and the water is going to shoot out the side of the house... Where the drain plug is supposed to be...
> 
> I don't know about most guys, but I do monthly inspections and controller adjustments for all of our mowing customers, residential or commercial...


On the controller being reset ....you did your fall audit it is the same as spring ( which is dry attm) you wouldn't need to reset run times....hit the go button

for the plug , mine are non potable


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1998629 said:


> Dr says monday 7 am they will induce if it doesn't happen naturally before.
> 
> Ready or not here comes baby.


Wait what?

I thought the due date was the 11th? 
Since when do they induce a premi? :waving: 

I was hoping for the 12th.......


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1998681 said:


> I do monthly adjustments when the grass is growing to fast


If the systems running when I get there to do landscape maintenance. ....
I'll close the downstream isolation valve.


----------



## Doughboy12

unit28;1998640 said:


> Not sure about here in MN
> But in TX we had guardian angels club
> 
> Bad to the bone and against violence
> But they're predominantly black so it's a conflict of brothers in Baltimore. .....sigh


Started in NYC by a mostly white guy. 
Tried to come here and was chased out by the cops and the liberal leaders...as far as I remember.


----------



## unit28

CBS 
The reason plugs are on the downstream side of the bfpd assembly. ....
Is so not to blow compressed air through it when winterizing


----------



## albhb3

anybody see that mom beating the tar outta her kid on the news in Baltimore...Im guessing he aint gonna be able to sit tomorrow. We need more of that these days.... 


did that trailer ever get fixed???


----------



## Doughboy12

unit28;1998657 said:


> Finally, almost a year later
> Surgery went well


Good news... When will you be walking normal again?


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1998681 said:


> I do monthly adjustments when the grass is growing to fast


True  ......


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;1998659 said:


> Good luck
> 
> Hope all goes well


Thanks.

Me too.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1998684 said:


> If the systems running when I get there to do landscape maintenance. ....
> I'll close the downstream isolation valve.


Also true


----------



## unit28

Doughboy12;1998685 said:


> Started in NYC by a mostly white guy.
> Tried to come here and was chased out by the cops and the liberal leaders...as far as I remember.


Baltimore guardian so

http://www.baltimoreguardianangels.org/index.php?page=about-us


----------



## Doughboy12

unit28;1998692 said:


> Baltimore guardian so
> 
> http://www.baltimoreguardianangels.org/index.php?page=about-us


Soooooo......where the cafe were/are they?


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1998683 said:


> Wait what?
> 
> I thought the due date was the 11th?
> Since when do they induce a premi? :waving:


Since the baby is ready and getting too big.


----------



## CityGuy

Time for some deadliest catch


On deck.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1998694 said:


> Since the baby is ready and getting too big.


Asked the wife while I waited.....she said something like that....or something bad.

Glad it is that.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1998686 said:


> CBS
> The reason plugs are on the downstream side of the bfpd assembly. ....
> Is so not to blow compressed air through it when winterizing


I think we're talking 2 different setups here, after this I got nothing... Here's my Backflow at home. The spigot (to make it easy on myself) is the "drain plug" for all intents and purposes. It comes before the Backflow. This is the setup I see 90% of the time on exterior Backflows (just a plug vs spigot usually). Sorry for the rotated pic...


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;1998698 said:


> I think we're talking 2 different setups here, after this I got nothing... Here's my Backflow at home. The spigot (to make it easy on myself) is the "drain plug" for all intents and purposes. It comes before the Backflow. This is the setup I see 90% of the time on exterior Backflows (just a plug vs spigot usually). Sorry for the rotated pic...


Can you use that to wash the car....for example...or does it only have pressure when the system is running? (Sorry for the dumb question)


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;1998699 said:


> Can you use that to wash the car....for example...or does it only have pressure when the system is running? (Sorry for the dumb question)


That stays charged all season long... I hook a hose to mine... No I don't have a backflow on the spigot and the water might kill me one day...


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;1998700 said:


> That stays charged all season long... I hook a hose to mine... No I don't have a backflow on the spigot and the water might kill me one day...


Why would the water be bad?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;1998701 said:


> Why would the water be bad?


Technically if the spigot doesn't seat all the way, the plumbing in the house could create a siphon, and bring all the hose water back in the house... Which is bad I guess


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;1998702 said:


> Technically if the spigot doesn't seat all the way, the plumbing in the house could create a siphon, and bring all the hose water back in the house... Which is bad I guess


 like connection a hose feeder that contains weed killer to it

But yea


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;1998698 said:


> I think we're talking 2 different setups here, after this I got nothing... Here's my Backflow at home. The spigot (to make it easy on myself) is the "drain plug" for all intents and purposes. It comes before the Backflow. This is the setup I see 90% of the time on exterior Backflows (just a plug vs spigot usually). Sorry for the rotated pic...


yes this is correct


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1998703 said:


> like connection a hose feeder that contains weed killer to it
> 
> But yea


Correct......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;1998698 said:


> I think we're talking 2 different setups here, after this I got nothing... Here's my Backflow at home. The spigot (to make it easy on myself) is the "drain plug" for all intents and purposes. It comes before the Backflow. This is the setup I see 90% of the time on exterior Backflows (just a plug vs spigot usually). Sorry for the rotated pic...


this is what I see on most homes. commercials are different


----------



## albhb3

only thing I see is that some jerk put the siding on wrong


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

albhb3;1998707 said:


> only thing I see is that some jerk put the siding on wrong


You don't like the verticle look?


----------



## cbservicesllc

albhb3;1998707 said:


> only thing I see is that some jerk put the siding on wrong


:laughing:


----------



## unit28

Why aren't your tc at 45¤¤`~¿☆...degrees


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1998710 said:


> Why aren't your tc at 45¤¤`~¿☆...degrees


Some Richard shut it off after I turned it on...


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;1998706 said:


> this is what I see on most homes. commercials are different


Dcva assembly for high hazard


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;1998711 said:


> Some Richard shut it off after I turned it on...


Just razing ya
Some pvb's nowadays are protected with internal relief valves that open when freezing moisture is accumulated


----------



## unit28

Anyone ever see a McCullough cover up machine


----------



## unit28

You guys that do add on zones etc need one


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1998713 said:


> Just razing ya
> Some pvb's nowadays are protected with internal relief valves that open when freezing moisture is accumulated


Interesting... I'll have to look into that


----------



## qualitycut

They are getting fired up in Baltimore


----------



## Bill1090

cbservicesllc;1998698 said:


> I think we're talking 2 different setups here, after this I got nothing... Here's my Backflow at home. The spigot (to make it easy on myself) is the "drain plug" for all intents and purposes. It comes before the Backflow. This is the setup I see 90% of the time on exterior Backflows (just a plug vs spigot usually). Sorry for the rotated pic...


I think somebody should walk us uneducated folk through that system and how it works.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;1998660 said:


> That's not even that steep


I didn't think so either......


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;1998719 said:


> They are getting fired up in Baltimore


I don't think that curfew is going to do much good.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;1998725 said:


> I don't think that curfew is going to do much good.


No once it is 10 i think its when its going to get going. Attm


----------



## unit28

Bill1090;1998723 said:


> I think somebody should walk us uneducated folk through that system and how it works.


Oh boy........

Easier......

http://www.irrigationtutorials.com/irrigation-backflow-preventers/


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;1998718 said:


> Interesting... I'll have to look into that


Watkins 420


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nearly 13,000 listeners to bpd on broadcastify.


----------



## qualitycut

Ooo hi Megyn!!


----------



## Bill1090

unit28;1998728 said:


> Oh boy........
> 
> Easier......
> 
> http://www.irrigationtutorials.com/irrigation-backflow-preventers/


So that big thing on top is just a Backflow preventer?


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1998734 said:


> Nearly 13,000 listeners to bpd on broadcastify.


About 30 min till all hell breaks lose?


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;1998735 said:


> Ooo hi Megyn!!


You missed the first 30 mins??


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;1998738 said:


> You missed the first 30 mins??


No ive been watching. Just felt like saying hi finally


----------



## Bill1090

Reports of looting.....


----------



## qualitycut

Or maybe sooner trying to break windows


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;1998740 said:


> Reports of looting.....


I figured they would be good till curfew then get pissed and start wrecking stuff. I think tonight they will give out beatings though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sheesh.... This blacktop stuff is easy money. $120 in blacktop, 4 hours later $800 and I'm still trying to remember places I have potholes to get rid of the last 1/2 ton. 

Had 5 people stop and ask for my card, say they need work done.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1998737 said:


> About 30 min till all hell breaks lose?


Frickin animals.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1998743 said:


> Sheesh.... This blacktop stuff is easy money. $120 in blacktop, 4 hours later $800 and I'm still trying to remember places I have potholes to get rid of the last 1/2 ton.
> 
> Had 5 people stop and ask for my card, say they need work done.


Hack!!!!!!!


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1998743 said:


> Sheesh.... This blacktop stuff is easy money. $120 in blacktop, 4 hours later $800 and I'm still trying to remember places I have potholes to get rid of the last 1/2 ton.
> 
> Had 5 people stop and ask for my card, say they need work done.


Maybe that's the business you should be in.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;1998743 said:


> Sheesh.... This blacktop stuff is easy money. $120 in blacktop, 4 hours later $800 and I'm still trying to remember places I have potholes to get rid of the last 1/2 ton.
> 
> Had 5 people stop and ask for my card, say they need work done.


I could use a couple scoops too...:waving:
Couple of bare spots in the back.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1998743 said:


> Sheesh.... This blacktop stuff is easy money. $120 in blacktop, 4 hours later $800 and I'm still trying to remember places I have potholes to get rid of the last 1/2 ton.
> 
> Had 5 people stop and ask for my card, say they need work done.


 any left over rock should be applied to my driveway for training employes.
Also, they might need follow up training throughout the season too

No?


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;1998743 said:


> Sheesh.... This blacktop stuff is easy money. $120 in blacktop, 4 hours later $800 and I'm still trying to remember places I have potholes to get rid of the last 1/2 ton.
> 
> Had 5 people stop and ask for my card, say they need work done.


Any warranty with your work??


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1998749 said:


> Any warranty with your work??


Tail light


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Actually it sucks, and the 5 people that asked for my card I told them I don't do this full time.


Just had to make the post because of the earlier "Hack." comment.


----------



## qualitycut

So i wonder of media has to obey the curfew?


----------



## unit28

Bill1090;1998736 said:


> So that big thing on top is just a Backflow preventer?


Yeah just a big part that robs a lot of pressure
And keeps potable water protected
Should be tested annually 
mostly just a glorified pia


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;1998749 said:


> Any warranty with your work??


No, and the 4 places I did it at, have me fill in more potholes every year,so they don't care.

The gas station, it's either pay someone $100,000 for a new parking lot, or me $500-600 to throw patch around. What do you think he's going to do?

My patch stays, his parking disappears.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1998751 said:


> Actually it sucks, and the 5 people that asked for my card I told them I don't do this full time.
> 
> Just had to make the post because of the earlier "Hack." comment.


Give them my number i will give it a try looks easy, anyone can probably do blacktop


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1998743 said:


> Sheesh.... This blacktop stuff is easy money. $120 in blacktop, 4 hours later $800 and I'm still trying to remember places I have potholes to get rid of the last 1/2 ton.
> 
> Had 5 people stop and ask for my card, say they need work done.


So you bought a couple tons? $400 a ton. Right on target for that kind of work. How is the stuff still workable???? Five people asked you for your Hack Job Patching Card? By the way if you want an official email address since that will make you look like a pro I will sell you [email protected] for a case of Cheap Beer. We were at a very large shopping center in Maplewood today and not one person asked for our card. I guess we didn't look legit


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1998752 said:


> So i wonder of media has to obey the curfew?


Negative....


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1998756 said:


> So you bought a couple tons? $400 a ton. Right on target for that kind of work. How is the stuff still workable???? Five people asked for you for Hack Job Patching Card? By the way if you want an official email address since that will make you look like a pro I will sell you [email protected] for a case of Cheap Beer. We were at a very large shopping center in Maplewood today and not one person asked for our card. I guess we didn't look legit


At least your not bitter!

Haha.


----------



## SnowGuy73

22:00 in Baltimore!


----------



## qualitycut

O great Geraldo



And hes talking crap to the rioter o here we go


----------



## CityGuy

Lets see how this curfew goes.


----------



## qualitycut

Stop making money of black people.. i mean come on. I am so sick of those people


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;1998764 said:


> O great Geraldo
> 
> And hes talking crap to the rioter o here we go


I didn't think that was going to turn out well.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1998755 said:


> Give them my number i will give it a try looks easy, anyone can probably do blacktop


It is easy.

Geralo is going to get beat up. I don't get the we want to demonstrate but don't want the cameras to document our efforts. This crap is not helping. Just saying.


----------



## Bill1090

unit28;1998753 said:


> Yeah just a big part that robs a lot of pressure
> And keeps potable water protected
> Should be tested annually
> mostly just a glorified pia


Interesting.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;1998750 said:


> Tail light


He will leave part of the tail light there anyway :laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

Poor me, poor me.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1998772 said:


> He will leave part of the tail light there anyway :laughing:


Hahaha true.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1998756 said:


> So you bought a couple tons? $400 a ton. Right on target for that kind of work. How is the stuff still workable???? Five people asked you for your Hack Job Patching Card? By the way if you want an official email address since that will make you look like a pro I will sell you [email protected] for a case of Cheap Beer. We were at a very large shopping center in Maplewood today and not one person asked for our card. I guess we didn't look legit


Yeah, I turned them down. I know my niche. These 4 places are full time maintenance, and they want stuff done on the "cheap". I don't need to be running a blacktop crew.

The worst part is it's starting to set up.

I didn't get home last night for homework, so I went tonight. Probably should have kept spreading.

It's just crusted over, just not 100% smooth.

I throw the crust in the bigger holes, smooth over the top, run the trailer over it.

It needs new undercoating.


----------



## TKLAWN

This senator lady is not helping either......


----------



## qualitycut

Seans putting him in the middle lol


----------



## qualitycut

I got it brother lmao


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;1998761 said:


> At least your not bitter!
> 
> Haha.


I hope everyone knows I'm just messing with Lwnmwr. This started when I questioned why he would dabble in asphalt last year. He's right though.......the people asking for these services are saving money and are happy with the product. They are not my target. Chasing holes is not our bread and butter and its not overly enjoyable to do which I bet he would agree with.


----------



## Bill1090

Doesn't look like they are enforcing the crfew.


----------



## Drakeslayer

We want Leland! We want Leland!


----------



## Green Grass

Bill1090;1998780 said:


> Doesn't look like they are enforcing the crfew.


I want to see the cops start beating people!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1998779 said:


> I hope everyone knows I'm just messing with Lwnmwr. This started when I questioned why he would dabble in asphalt last year. He's right though.......the people asking for these services are saving money and are happy with the product. They are not my target. Chasing holes is not our bread and butter and its not overly enjoyable to do which I bet he would agree with.


Absolutely. Just a way to make a quick $500-600 from people that I know are going to pay and not complain. Like I said, I did turn away the others.

For me, it's no different than spreading rock or sand.

I'll get a pic of the parking lot. Sss will roll his eyes.


----------



## qualitycut

Once they start pushing the people for curfew i think its going to get crazy


----------



## Bill1090

Bring out the deck guns already!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1998775 said:


> It needs new undercoating.


I should show you our asphalt distributors some time. These are the tank trucks that spray liquid asphalt. A good 1/4" layer on the frames.


----------



## TKLAWN

So there's 100 idiots left that can't follow the rules.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1998781 said:


> We want Leland! We want Leland!


He hasnt changed his shirt yet. I hope he showered after touching that guys wound last night


----------



## unit28

big mama beat down


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1998783 said:


> Absolutely. Just a way to make a quick $500-600 from people that I know are going to pay and not complain. Like I said, I did turn away the others.
> 
> For me, it's no different than spreading rock or sand.
> 
> I'll get a pic of the parking lot. Sss will roll his eyes.


I'm not overly impressed with what we did today either.


----------



## djagusch

unit28;1998654 said:


> Then just get the h/owner to turn on the water inside an turn on the controller. You don't need to adjust either of those.
> Heck no one does seasonal clock adjustments because they know nothing about evapotransporation , pr rates or plain old irrigtion auditing, water conservation , or hydraulics.
> 
> You can get the bfpd assembly operating from there
> Get the valves operating manually and go.
> 
> If there's an issue then schedule a repair at a convenient time
> Because doing all those start ups you scheduled, there's no time for stopping for a two hour repair. Plus you're not carrying all repair supplies attm


Pretty sure your underestimatings people knowledge, ethics, inventory, and time management.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1998729 said:


> Watkins 420


Thumbs Up ....


----------



## TKLAWN

Amongst all the negativity is a lot of positivity!


Just brilliant.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1998788 said:


> He hasnt changed his shirt yet. I hope he showered after touching that guys wound last night


Seriously. Way too handsy last night.

I love the if the police go home all these people would go home. Yeah right.


----------



## CityGuy

This is not going to go over well.


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;1998793 said:


> Amongst all the negativity is a lot of positivity!
> 
> Just brilliant.


They are not Thugs! :laughing::laughing:


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;1998736 said:


> So that big thing on top is just a Backflow preventer?


The thing in between the two shutoff valves in my previous photo is the actual Backflow


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1998794 said:


> Seriously. Way too handsy last night.
> 
> I love the if the police go home all these people would go home. Yeah right.


Last night would have been a lot better if they had curfew and national guard.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1998783 said:


> Absolutely. Just a way to make a quick $500-600 from people that I know are going to pay and not complain. Like I said, I did turn away the others.
> 
> For me, it's no different than spreading rock or sand.
> 
> I'll get a pic of the parking lot. Sss will roll his eyes.


Have the same thing with one of my section 8 complex. State was doing a inspection and they needed to show "effort" on repairing it. Cost them $2500.00 when i was done, last bid they got was around $80,000.00 hot mix here is around $20.00 a ton last yearand i had about 6 ton and 2 shovels in it.


----------



## qualitycut

I just want to see 1 beat down.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1998790 said:


> I'm not overly impressed with what we did today either.


I thought I seen some certain colored trucks today. I was working in woodberry today made a few runs to home depot. I didnt pay 100% attention about half way back to the job site I thought it could have been you.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

One of my patches that's still there, but the parking lot keeps disappearing around it.


----------



## qualitycut

Lightweight bottle throwing. Idiot!!


----------



## Green Grass

It's just a little bottle throwing!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1998802 said:


> One of my patches that's still there, but the parking lot keeps disappearing around it.


Thats how it always goes.


----------



## Green Grass

So because there is poverty mothers can't take care of there kids???


----------



## unit28

djagusch;1998791 said:


> Pretty sure your underestimatings people knowledge, ethics, inventory, and time management.


By jacks......
The op asked for an easier way

Get to learnin it then....lol lighten up folks

Heck ,when I first got into " sprinklers"

my dad was wondering if I needed a license for indoor fire suppression sprinklers
I said I don't know but if I do I'm damn sure going to put sirens on the truck


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;1998802 said:


> One of my patches that's still there, but the parking lot keeps disappearing around it.


That's a nicer job than the county does!


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1998753 said:


> Yeah just a big part that robs a lot of pressure
> And keeps potable water protected
> Should be tested annually
> *mostly just a glorified pia*


Ha! This....


----------



## qualitycut

Here we go!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1998756 said:


> So you bought a couple tons? $400 a ton. Right on target for that kind of work. How is the stuff still workable???? Five people asked you for your Hack Job Patching Card? By the way if you want an official email address since that will make you look like a pro I will sell you [email protected] for a case of Cheap Beer. We were at a very large shopping center in Maplewood today and not one person asked for our card. I guess we didn't look legit


I can verify he owns that address... :salute:


----------



## Green Grass

Let's get ready to rumble!!!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

It's about to get on.


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like smoke gernades.


----------



## SnowGuy73

So far not much on dispatch....


----------



## Bill1090

Yeah baby!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

More patches that are still there.


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;1998815 said:


> Looks like smoke gernades.


Now they're saying tear gas.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1998818 said:


> More patches that are still there.


Sorry to say but that lot needs a lot more than a few patches.


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;1998820 said:


> Sorry to say but that lot needs a lot more than a few patches.


Are you saying it needs striping??:laughing:


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1998818 said:


> More patches that are still there.


What are the white/grey spots?


----------



## TKLAWN

Camden;1998820 said:


> Sorry to say but that lot needs a lot more than a few patches.


Sue the plow guy!:laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1998822 said:


> What are the white/grey spots?


That's old cold mix.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1998820 said:


> Sorry to say but that lot needs a lot more than a few patches.


Clearly it needs a sealcoat.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;1998820 said:


> Sorry to say but that lot needs a lot more than a few patches.


Absolutely, the owner knows, I know, everyone knows this lot needs to be redone, but the cheapest bid he has on the table is $100,000.

SSS, it's the BP on the corner of 35 in Wyoming if you wanna pull up Google Maps and get sq ft.

Anyways, he's more than happy to pay me $500-600 to throw some patch around and make it look like he's doing something.


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;1998821 said:


> Are you saying it needs striping??:laughing:


Of course...but not before it's swept 



TKLAWN;1998823 said:


> Sue the plow guy!:laughing:


Over application of salt?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1998825 said:


> Clearly it needs a sealcoat.


That is all, maybe a little extra crack filling.


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;1998816 said:


> So far not much on dispatch....


You need national guard freq


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1998824 said:


> That's old cold mix.


Correct. One year all my patches turned that white / gray for some reason.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1998825 said:


> Clearly it needs a sealcoat.


You'd sealcoat that and not my lot in Ramsey? :angry:


----------



## CityGuy

Well the curfew looks to be working. Looking like a dud for some good fights.


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;1998833 said:


> Well the curfew looks to be working. Looking like a dud for some good fights.


The nights still young.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger should team up with you northwest metro guys with his new trailer and do this for you guys.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1998826 said:


> Absolutely, the owner knows, I know, everyone knows this lot needs to be redone, but the cheapest bid he has on the table is $100,000.
> 
> SSS, it's the BP on the corner of 35 in Wyoming if you wanna pull up Google Maps and get sq ft.
> 
> Anyways, he's more than happy to pay me $500-600 to throw some patch around and make it look like he's doing something.


Just measured it quickly for fun. Depending on how he wanted to do it 60-95k.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1998836 said:


> Ranger should team up with you northwest metro guys with his new trailer and do this for you guys.


I dont want to get it dirty


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1998839 said:


> I dont want to get it dirty


Put plywood in the bottom.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1998820 said:


> Sorry to say but that lot needs a lot more than a few patches.


Exactly why the patches are staying and everything around is gone


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1998837 said:


> Just measured it quickly for fun. Depending on how he wanted to do it 60-95k.


Right, plus the concrete work that's all busted up.

Therefore my hack patchwork is a deal, and he's happy.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1998832 said:


> You'd sealcoat that and not my lot in Ramsey? :angry:


I would have done your job in Ramsey but its a shame to do that when a few thousand more you could do it right. That happens way too much in this industry. They would have been better off patching it correctly and skipping the sealcoat. I guarantee those areas have grown in size and its just a matter of time before the whole lot is a loss. Paint it black as many times as a customer wants but you will still end up with a lot like the BP in Wyoming. That is my biggest beef with "Sealcoaters". Its an easy sell but not money well spent and most weekend sealcoaters don't have a clue about what would really benefit the customer, just make it black. Kinda like painting a car with lots of rust with no prep work. Prep the lot correctly and save tens of thousands or more down the road or just make it look ok from 200' every two years until you finally give up and hire Lwnmwr to fill holes every Spring.

*****This had nothing to do with Camden as far as doing it right.


----------



## Ranger620

What station you guys watching for the baltimore stuff?? CNN??


----------



## qualitycut

Don't look like any whoppings tonight


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1998845 said:


> What station you guys watching for the baltimore stuff?? CNN??


Fox.

Hey the Twins won!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1998845 said:


> What station you guys watching for the baltimore stuff?? CNN??


Ummmmmm hell no. Fox megyn is on in 1 hr


----------



## SSS Inc.

Can you imagine how weird it would be to have a curfew in say Minneapolis?


----------



## qualitycut

Glad this guy is explaining why blacks run from the cops. Whew.


----------



## Ranger620

I guess they interviewed the lady that kicked her kids but was interviewed. Looking to see it


----------



## qualitycut

Weird how they are not doing stuff tonight.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1998848 said:


> Ummmmmm hell no. Fox megyn is on in 1 hr


I'll never make it I'm dead tired


----------



## Greenery

What channel is Geraldo on?


----------



## unit28

Stingrays. .........
Cell coms affected


----------



## Bill1090

Greenery;1998854 said:


> What channel is Geraldo on?


Fox........


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1998843 said:


> I would have done your job in Ramsey but its a shame to do that when a few thousand more you could do it right. That happens way too much in this industry. They would have been better off patching it correctly and skipping the sealcoat. I guarantee those areas have grown in size and its just a matter of time before the whole lot is a loss. Paint it black as many times as a customer wants but you will still end up with a lot like the BP in Wyoming. That is my biggest beef with "Sealcoaters". Its an easy sell but not money well spent and most weekend sealcoaters don't have a clue about what would really benefit the customer, just make it black. Kinda like painting a car with lots of rust with no prep work. Prep the lot correctly and save tens of thousands or more down the road or just make it look ok from 200' every two years until you finally give up and hire Lwnmwr to fill holes every Spring.
> 
> *****This had nothing to do with Camden as far as doing it right.


Ughhh... one of my commercial clients fell for the whole "we have extra asphalt" scam... No milling, just lay it down, roll it over... The last 3 winters we've been chiseling away at it little by little... If you hit it with any speed you about go through your windshield... :angry:


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1998851 said:


> I guess they interviewed the lady that kicked her kids but was interviewed. Looking to see it


http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2015/04/28/hero-baltimore-riots-mom/


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1998853 said:


> I'll never make it I'm dead tired


From driving to LA Crosse and back??

Or did I keep you up late last night?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Greenery;1998854 said:


> What channel is Geraldo on?


Fox.........


----------



## unit28

Other new shot of bikers?
Defense line imo, looks @ peace attm


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1998859 said:


> From driving to LA Crosse and back??
> 
> Or did I keep you up late last night?


Ummmmmmm tmi


----------



## Greenery

Bill1090;1998856 said:


> Fox........


I only see Hannity talking to some fool.


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1998863 said:


> I only see Hannity talking to some fool.


Yea the lawyer of that gray


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;1998857 said:


> Ughhh... one of my commercial clients fell for the whole "we have extra asphalt" scam... No milling, just lay it down, roll it over... The last 3 winters we've been chiseling away at it little by little... If you hit it with any speed you about go through your windshield... :angry:


I've noticed the Gypsies haven't been in town yet. The crazy part is they usually aren't cheap. I can't imagine ever handing over thousands of dollars on a whim.


----------



## Ranger620

Baltimore baseball game was played. No fans were allowed in but game was still played. Crazy to see the stands empty


----------



## SSS Inc.

Did anyone hear anything more about the Orioles game tonight? They were going to play but no fans in the stands. Thats really weird. Why not put them on a plane in play the game in the other teams park?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1998866 said:


> Baltimore baseball game was played. No fans were allowed in but game was still played. Crazy to see the stands empty


You beat me to it. Great minds think alike.


----------



## Bill1090

Greenery;1998863 said:


> I only see Hannity talking to some fool.


He'll drop in pretty soon. He's probably off fighting with a rioter.


----------



## unit28

Ranger620;1998845 said:


> What station you guys watching for the baltimore stuff?? CNN??


I'm hacking the internet......attm


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1998859 said:


> From driving to LA Crosse and back??
> 
> Or did I keep you up late last night?


I didnt sleep well, by the time I got to bed it was 11 had to wind down so probably fell asleep around midnight and got up at 6 but toss and turned all night bet I didnt even get an hours sleep. Had nightmares of my wheel bearing go out on the way home.:laughing:
Found out I got 2 years roadside assistance includes the truck towing the trailerThumbs Up now I can tow it with the dodge and not worry:laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Montel is on CNN now????


----------



## qualitycut

Think of all the stuff that would have probably been saved last night if they did this last night. Mayor is an idiot


----------



## Greenery

Awe sh!t Montels on.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1998872 said:


> Montel is on CNN now????


He was in fox last night


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;1998873 said:


> Think of all the stuff that would have probably been saved last night if they did this last night. Mayor is an idiot


She went to a news brief today in a sweatshirt and what looked like sweat pants. She's just like one of them!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1998875 said:


> He was in fox last night


He was on Fox tonight too. Just flipped over to CNN to see if they had better live shots and there was Montel. He gets around.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1998877 said:


> He was on Fox tonight too. Just flipped over to CNN to see if they had better live shots and there was Montel. He gets around.


Like lwmr.

not much action tonight.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1998849 said:


> Can you imagine how weird it would be to have a curfew in say Minneapolis?


It would be great. All us white guys could walk to a restaurant with our wives and not get heckled by local residents. I am speaking of downtown of course.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1998756 said:


> So you bought a couple tons? $400 a ton. Right on target for that kind of work. How is the stuff still workable???? Five people asked you for your Hack Job Patching Card? By the way if you want an official email address since that will make you look like a pro I will sell you [email protected] for a case of Cheap Beer. We were at a very large shopping center in Maplewood today and not one person asked for our card. I guess we didn't look legit


You looked expensive.......I'm guessing him, not so much. :laughing: :waving:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Now Geraldo is back on Fox. And he looks like he has Blonde hair now. Yikes.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1998880 said:


> You looked expensive.......I'm guessing him, not so much. :laughing: :waving:


Well I'm not bragging but we did have a roller.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1998882 said:


> Well I'm not bragging but we did have a roller.


I can tell you this much. I wish my big tractor wasn't in the shop and had my float turf tires on.


----------



## qualitycut

Leland going places, he will have his own show in no time. Je was trying to make a name for himself last night


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1998883 said:


> I can tell you this much. I wish my big tractor wasn't in the shop and had my float turf tires on.


Surprised you didn't put down ply wood and drive over it 

Last year at a customers shop i turned the skid on the outside corner of some fresh blacktop in the street (by accident ) and we took a piece of plywood and their fork lift and flattened it out


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1998883 said:


> I can tell you this much. I wish my big tractor wasn't in the shop and had my float turf tires on.


The guy who does my patching has a machine like this: http://www.bomag.com/world/en/products/light-equipment/Single-Drum-Vibratory-Rollers/BW+55+E.html

He loads and unloads it with a crane attached to the back of his truck. It's a neat little machine.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1998883 said:


> I can tell you this much. I wish my big tractor wasn't in the shop and had my float turf tires on.


I've got a roller I would sell you for $400. It just needs a new engine.
Machine is fine besides the lack of power.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BTW, going back to the crack filling....

All of the lines in this parking were crack filled at one time.

Over the years I've patched the deepest spots. Pretty soon the cracks will all be patched instead of filled, and there won't be anymore cracks.

I figure one day there will just be a big sinkhole. The ground is going somewhere, hence all the potholes and sinking of the cracks.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;1998887 said:


> I've got a roller I would sell you for $400. It just needs a new engine.
> Machine is fine besides the lack of power.


I've just been letting others drive over it.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1998882 said:


> Well I'm not bragging but we did have a roller.


Was it a ride on......? That screams $$$$$$$


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1998888 said:


> BTW, going back to the crack filling....
> 
> All of the lines in this parking were crack filled at one time.
> 
> Over the years I've patched the deepest spots. Pretty soon the cracks will all be patched instead of filled, and there won't be anymore cracks.
> 
> I figure one day there will just be a big sinkhole. The ground is going somewhere, hence all the potholes and sinking of the cracks.


Doesn't it just break down and get spread around by traffic and plowing? Im sure the cracks get water in them and freeze and get worse


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;1998886 said:


> The guy who does my patching has a machine like this: http://www.bomag.com/world/en/products/light-equipment/Single-Drum-Vibratory-Rollers/BW+55+E.html
> 
> He loads and unloads it with a crane attached to the back of his truck. It's a neat little machine.


Nice......I need to rent that.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1998886 said:


> The guy who does my patching has a machine like this: http://www.bomag.com/world/en/products/light-equipment/Single-Drum-Vibratory-Rollers/BW+55+E.html
> 
> He loads and unloads it with a crane attached to the back of his truck. It's a neat little machine.


That looks pretty neat.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;1998889 said:


> I've just been letting others drive over it.


Just call me CityGuy22


----------



## Ranger620

Still up:realmad: I gotta do two widows this week and all help is busy gonna go solo. 5' x 5' windows one is on the second story. gonna make sure my life ins is paid upThumbs Up. Look for a news story followed by a new trailer and plow stuff on craigslist cheap


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1998892 said:


> Doesn't it just break down and get spread around by traffic and plowing? Im sure the cracks get water in them and freeze and get worse


The rubber is still there in the cracks, they've just sunk.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;1998867 said:


> Did anyone hear anything more about the Orioles game tonight? They were going to play but no fans in the stands. Thats really weird. Why not put them on a plane in play the game in the other teams park?


I guess tomorrow is the same deal... No fans...


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;1998898 said:


> I guess tomorrow is the same deal... No fans...


I wonder how the season ticket holders feel about this???


----------



## unit28

This from nat guard

Below, please find a list identifying the equipment the USPFO intends to purchase from Harris Corporation:

Stingray II, SRII CDMA, SRII GSM, SRII iDEN, SRII U, U Controller, Laptop, PA Kit Single Band 2100 (component of SRII), PA Kit Single Band iDEN 800 (component of SRII), PA Kit Dual Band 850/1900 (component of SRII), PA Kit Dual Band 700/800 (component of SRII), Amberjack Antenna (component of SRII), Sidewinder (component of SRII), Training


----------



## Doughboy12

Looks like the Dr is adding a blood pressure med to my regimen. 



Don't worry I didn't rat you guys out.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;1998899 said:


> I wonder how the season ticket holders feel about this???


No doubt.....


----------



## unit28

Doughboy12;1998901 said:


> Looks like the Dr is adding a blood pressure med to my regimen.
> 
> Don't worry I didn't rat you guys out.


Thanks bro


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I think I'm done.

18 tons of rock and 2 tons of black top in two days has beat me down.

Looking forward to the weekend to just sit on a lawn mower.


----------



## unit28

More funny stuff on order for uncle sam.....
Hacknquiklink

http://www.pmddtc.state.gov/commodity_jurisdiction/determinationAll.html

One of my faves

LLCDual visor helicopter helmet made of Kevlar and Fiberglass that was made for civilian operations


----------



## Doughboy12

unit28;1998905 said:


> More funny stuff on order for uncle sam.....
> Hacknquiklink
> 
> http://www.pmddtc.state.gov/commodity_jurisdiction/determinationAll.html
> 
> One of my faves
> 
> LLCDual visor helicopter helmet made of Kevlar and Fiberglass that was made for civilian operations


Did I mention I didn't pick up the prescription yet...please. That's not helping.


----------



## unit28

Doughboy12;1998907 said:


> Did I mention I didn't pick up the prescription yet...please. That's not helping.


Just sign up for the goverments civilian parachute team. ...
your headache will be gone in no time


----------



## Doughboy12

unit28;1998909 said:


> Just sign up for the goverments civilian parachute team. ...
> your headache will be gone in no time


Thanks....I think.


----------



## unit28

Doughboy12;1998910 said:


> Thanks....I think.


hahaha. in scarry voice


My pain medication from surgery kicking in 
Oh boy


----------



## unit28

Going thru the gvt list.....
All I Ned are part numbers 
and bingo
radio frequency stuff?



dings, ULCRF REMOTE FIRING INITIATOR. Part No. RFI-A: 1000323, RFI-B: 1000324, RFI-C: 1000325


----------



## unit28

Weather related. ...
The 500mb/hpa vorticity track is weak


----------



## unit28

Rh coming down fast
If it matches dew tonight
We're looking at frost,
or dew and fog


Depends how low Temps get tonight


----------



## SnowGuy73

48° calm clouds.


----------



## CityGuy

44° and clear


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1998901 said:


> Looks like the Dr is adding a blood pressure med to my regimen.
> 
> Don't worry I didn't rat you guys out.


Mine is just fine But, thanks.


----------



## banonea

43 here

Pulled a chest muscle on Monday and since sleeping has not been easy. Toss and turn all night.......sucks


----------



## CityGuy

No baby yet. She is staying home again hurting. 

Maybe today, maybe not.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;1998924 said:


> No baby yet. She is staying home again hurting.
> 
> Maybe today, maybe not.


Your kinda like the royal family on baby watch.....is there people camped out at the hospital.


----------



## TKLAWN

Girls on the #4 are looking exceptional today!

Lower case d's


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1998925 said:


> Your kinda like the royal family on baby watch.....is there people camped out at the hospital.


Not yet. But will be monday.


----------



## unit28

Temps didn't fall as low as what my area zone forecast said.

It was supposed to be mid 30's only fell to 43*

rh already up
Going to be warm


----------



## banonea

In case someone is looking to add to there company........

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/bfs/4979913476.html


----------



## skorum03

banonea;1998929 said:


> In case someone is looking to add to there company........
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/bfs/4979913476.html


Trucks are pretty old and so are the mowers.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;1998929 said:


> In case someone is looking to add to there company........
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/bfs/4979913476.html


That guy was selling the equipment sometime this winter.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Day 2 of using the Exmark spreader / sprayer


----------



## Bill1090

45* and clear.


----------



## CityGuy

44° and clear


----------



## CityGuy

This is going to be fun. Short 2 guys for crack patching. 5 guys instead of 7.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1998932 said:


> That guy was selling the equipment sometime this winter.


This.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1998933 said:


> Day 2 of using the Exmark spreader / sprayer


Thoughts....


----------



## SnowGuy73

50% chance for Friday now.


----------



## banonea

Anyone got interest in the Toro 44" Super Flow System walk behind with a Kohler Command Pro 15 motor I got from TKLawn. Mower works great, but not going to work for my needs. Full service has been done, new battery when I got it. Blades are sharp and ready to go. 231 hours on the unit. I will sell it for what I bought it for $900.00. might be coming to the cities this weekend so I could even deliver.

Going to list on craigslist for more but will sell for what I got into it to a plowsite brother.......


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1998938 said:


> This is going to be fun. Short 2 guys for crack patching. 5 guys instead of 7.


So about the right amount instead of to many?


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1998943 said:


> So about the right amount instead of to many?


Not on this road. To much traffic. No d tac today and the warm temps don't allow it to cool fast enough.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1998943 said:


> So about the right amount instead of to many?


No blow crew today.
2 flaggers, front and rear
2 drivers, blow truck and kettle 
1 guy blowing
1 guy on kettle wand
1 guy directing/ filling kettle/ d tacking


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1998941 said:


> 50% chance for Friday now.


Oh why not. Only day to get outside **** done if I can.


----------



## unit28

That 44 looks like it's made for tall grass


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1998943 said:


> So about the right amount instead of to many?


That or who cares. Just finish tomorrow. Not like the other guys are going to pick up the slack.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1998948 said:


> That or who cares. Just finish tomorrow. Not like the other guys are going to pick up the slack.


Can't. Have to start at 3 or 4 their not sure yet, crack patching the jail and law enforcement center.


----------



## banonea

unit28;1998947 said:


> That 44 looks like it's made for tall grass


the deck is fully adjustable...


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1998938 said:


> This is going to be fun. Short 2 guys for crack patching. 5 guys instead of 7.


So only 3 will be standing around watching instead of 5.

Just messing with ya. Good luck at least it's a nice day


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak is talking severe weather for Sunday.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1998951 said:


> So only 3 will be standing around watching instead of 5.
> 
> Just messing with ya. Good luck at least it's a nice day


I wish it was a quieter road but it's not. Always watching your back but today really watch it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1998940 said:


> Thoughts....


For my first ride unit it's nice. Way faster than my cub spreader. Spreader dial could be a bit more precise. The toggle switches seem bounce loose when hitting pumps cutting fert rate down. Plastic shield on the foot platform by the parking brake is annoying as hell. Also need to get them to give me another throttle cable as this one bumps it self down some. Other than that it's really productive compared to my old system. As I said I've never used another spreader/sprayer. Over all happy with it


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1998952 said:


> Novak is talking severe weather for Sunday.


I'll expect sun thrn


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1998955 said:


> For my first ride unit it's nice. Way faster than my cub spreader. Spreader dial could be a bit more precise. The toggle switches seem bounce loose when hitting pumps cutting fert rate down. Plastic shield on the foot platform by the parking brake is annoying as hell. Also need to get them to give me another throttle cable as this one bumps it self down some. Other than that it's really productive compared to my old system. As I said I've never used another spreader/sprayer. Over all happy with it


copy that.

That's the problem with buying stuff the first year it's out, a lot of bugs to work out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1998957 said:


> I'll expect sun thrn


That's about it too.


----------



## unit28

banonea;1998950 said:


> the deck is fully adjustable...


I like Toro 
they're popular down south as well
Their T- bar is great for all day use

Had a 36 I brought from TX sold it for cheap
My wife wants it back....lol


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;1998960 said:


> I like Toro
> they're popular down south as well
> Their T- bar is great for all day use
> 
> Had a 36 I brought from TX sold it for cheap
> My wife wants it back....lol


I liked the toro T bar until I discovered exmark ecs.


----------



## banonea

unit28;1998960 said:


> I like Toro
> they're popular down south as well
> Their T- bar is great for all day use
> 
> Had a 36 I brought from TX sold it for cheap
> My wife wants it back....lol


Buy the 44 from me......lol


----------



## Ranger620

unit28;1998960 said:


> I like Toro
> they're popular down south as well
> Their T- bar is great for all day use
> 
> Had a 36 I brought from TX sold it for cheap
> My wife wants it back....lol


You must be at home recooping . I dont think I've ever seen so many post from you in a short time. That and the meds are helping your post count:laughing:


----------



## unit28

Ranger620;1998964 said:


> You must be at home recooping . I dont think I've ever seen so many post from you in a short time. That and the meds are helping your post count:laughing:


been working 10-12 hrs daily past 2 years even Saturdays to many to count

Finally got a way ....unfortunately .......to catch some time off

Dr wanted me to take a month for recovery


----------



## unit28

banonea;1998963 said:


> Buy the 44 from me......lol


Trying to decide between boats or lawn equipment. .....attm


----------



## Ranger620

unit28;1998965 said:


> been working 10-12 hrs daily past 2 years even Saturdays to many to count
> 
> Finally got a way ....unfortunately .......to catch some time off
> 
> Dr wanted me to take a month for recovery


Well I hope the time off gets you back up and moving.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1998958 said:


> copy that.
> 
> That's the problem with buying stuff the first year it's out, a lot of bugs to work out.


I have a first generation navigator. They didn't change a whole on them, except last year or the year before when they did a whole redesign.


----------



## unit28

Ranger620;1998968 said:


> Well I hope the time off gets you back up and moving.


At pre-op my Dr said it was pretty good size tumor

got to surgery yesterday and the podiatrist said it had grown substantially

he's the one who suggested a month off

So now I have a small boot to wear
No post surgery pain today

Don't see myself out more than a week in all reality

just hope I don't jump the gun because I feel like going for a walk right now


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea;1998929 said:


> In case someone is looking to add to there company........
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/bfs/4979913476.html


Overpriced....


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;1998949 said:


> Can't. Have to start at 3 or 4 their not sure yet, crack patching the jail and law enforcement center.


So like he said... Who cares...  Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

Found out i submitted the wrong address to gopher 1 and re submitted at 8pm last night was done when we got here at 9am suprised


----------



## unit28

Learned not to put 100% faith in them from us still hitting lines
Either off a foot or not enough marking along pathway


Other than that we hit shallow cable even hand digging
Phone lines are the worst next to TV cable


Have king connectors but 3m conns for phone splicing were always in my box


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1998973 said:


> Overpriced....


Thats the guy last fall selling his ford with a new box now rust with a rear plow and stuff we were all laughing about


----------



## Polarismalibu

unit28;1998978 said:


> Learned not to put 100% faith in them from us still hitting lines
> Either off a foot or not enough marking along pathway
> 
> Other than that we hit shallow cable even hand digging
> Phone lines are the worst next to TV cable
> 
> Have king connectors but 3m conns for phone splicing were always in my box


I always keep that stuff in my truck. My guys seem to be good at finding them. And irrigation lines last year


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1998978 said:


> Learned not to put 100% faith in them from us still hitting lines
> Either off a foot or not enough marking along pathway
> 
> Other than that we hit shallow cable even hand digging
> Phone lines are the worst next to TV cable
> 
> Have king connectors but 3m conns for phone splicing were always in my box


Yea but that way they are narked and am fine if i do hit them. Cable guy told me its cheaper to not burry them and replace them especially with all the irrigation bow and Landscape lighting ect.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Guess the 2016 fords you can get with factory installed strobe lights.


----------



## skorum03

Sod from lake Elmo is average at best


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1998978 said:


> Learned not to put 100% faith in them from us still hitting lines
> Either off a foot or not enough marking along pathway
> 
> Other than that we hit shallow cable even hand digging
> Phone lines are the worst next to TV cable
> 
> Have king connectors but 3m conns for phone splicing were always in my box


Amen.........


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1998983 said:


> Guess the 2016 fords you can get with factory installed strobe lights.


Guess I'll have to buy a new truck again... Hopefully LED's


----------



## qualitycut

Todays job finishing/fixing a rkck and edging job we bod this spring and were to expensive. Now doing half the work for the same price


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1998982 said:


> Yea but that way they are narked and am fine if i do hit them. Cable guy told me its cheaper to not burry them and replace them especially with all the irrigation bow and Landscape lighting ect.


yep
For damn sure get them marked
Even after being marked we hand dig across if needed
we nicked a phone line couldn't find the nick where we hit it
still came out of my pocket for the phone company repair

This was between two houses with a/c unit protruding 
hand dug 100'


----------



## unit28

Polarismalibu;1998980 said:


> I always keep that stuff in my truck. My guys seem to be good at finding them. And irrigation lines last year


3m scotch locks r your friend
Doing irri wire, I'd use their pigtail scotchlock

Faster than grease caps
http://www.cablejoints.co.uk/sub-product-details/3m-scotchlok-connectors


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1998987 said:


> Todays job finishing/fixing a rkck and edging job we bod this spring and were to expensive. Now doing half the work for the same price


Got to love that
you using boulders?


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1998990 said:


> Got to love that
> you using boulders?


No just Bryan red rock and some plants and edging


----------



## Ranger620

Just keep in mind when calling gopher one. When they come out and mark and you see those little painted lines. Those are down to within 2' either side of that line. The line can be off a fair amount from where the paint line is.


----------



## ryde307

cbservicesllc;1998678 said:


> So once again... they turn the water on and the water is going to shoot out the side of the house... Where the drain plug is supposed to be...
> 
> I don't know about most guys, but I do monthly inspections and controller adjustments for all of our mowing customers, residential or commercial...


Do you charge for the monthly inspections?



unit28;1998686 said:


> CBS
> The reason plugs are on the downstream side of the bfpd assembly. ....
> Is so not to blow compressed air through it when winterizing


This is correct but 95% here are before.



SSS Inc.;1998756 said:


> So you bought a couple tons? $400 a ton. Right on target for that kind of work. How is the stuff still workable???? Five people asked you for your Hack Job Patching Card? By the way if you want an official email address since that will make you look like a pro I will sell you [email protected] for a case of Cheap Beer. We were at a very large shopping center in Maplewood today and not one person asked for our card. I guess we didn't look legit


You looked expensive.



banonea;1998929 said:


> In case someone is looking to add to there company........
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/bfs/4979913476.html


That's my favorite ad on CL. It's well written and looks like a legit company. Then you read the 22 accounts. You could spend $1000 advertising and get those.



unit28;1998971 said:


> At pre-op my Dr said it was pretty good size tumor
> 
> got to surgery yesterday and the podiatrist said it had grown substantially
> 
> he's the one who suggested a month off
> 
> So now I have a small boot to wear
> No post surgery pain today
> 
> Don't see myself out more than a week in all reality
> 
> just hope I don't jump the gun because I feel like going for a walk right now


Sounds like surgery went well then? Hope they got it all and your on the road to clear health.



unit28;1998988 said:


> yep
> For damn sure get them marked
> Even after being marked we hand dig across if needed
> we nicked a phone line couldn't find the nick where we hit it
> still came out of my pocket for the phone company repair
> 
> This was between two houses with a/c unit protruding
> hand dug 100'


We always have lines marked and hand dig. We also have a ditch witch locator we will remark with depth and mark all private lines.



Ranger620;1999000 said:


> Just keep in mind when calling gopher one. When they come out and mark and you see those little painted lines. Those are down to within 2' of that line. The line can be off a fair amount from where the paint line is.


1' on both side of the line.


----------



## Ranger620

ryde307;1999002 said:


> Do you charge for the monthly inspections?
> 
> This is correct but 95% here are before.
> 
> You looked expensive.
> 
> That's my favorite ad on CL. It's well written and looks like a legit company. Then you read the 22 accounts. You could spend $1000 advertising and get those.
> 
> Sounds like surgery went well then? Hope they got it all and your on the road to clear health.
> 
> We always have lines marked and hand dig. We also have a ditch witch locator we will remark with depth and mark all private lines.
> 
> 1' on both side of the line.


2' either side I think. From the gsoc handbook if I read it right???

Excavating Within A Tolerance Zone
Excavators are required 
to maintain a minimum 
horizontal (side to 
side) clearance of 2 
feet (24") between an 
unexposed facility and 
the cutting edge or point 
of any power operated 
excavating or earth- 
moving equipment
.
For example: if the 
markings indicate a 6" 
pipe is buried, the hand 
dig zone is 54" wide 
(24" + 6" + 24")
.
If 
excavation is required 
within the hand dig zone, 
the excavation must 
be performed very carefully

Until last year I was lucky I was ignorant and thought where the paint was is where the line was. In all the years I've never hit anything. Talk about lucky. At least I didnt have to learn the hard way
.


----------



## ryde307

Ranger620;1999003 said:


> 2' either side I think. From the gsoc handbook if I read it right???
> 
> Excavating Within A Tolerance Zone
> Excavators are required
> to maintain a minimum
> horizontal (side to
> side) clearance of 2
> feet (24") between an
> unexposed facility and
> the cutting edge or point
> of any power operated
> excavating or earth-
> moving equipment
> .
> For example: if the
> markings indicate a 6"
> pipe is buried, the hand
> dig zone is 54" wide
> (24" + 6" + 24")
> .
> If
> excavation is required
> within the hand dig zone,
> the excavation must
> be performed very carefully
> .


I always thought it was a foot but looks like I stand corrected. We typically hand dig a few feet but not always.


----------



## unit28

Like was stated

We also recheck 
with our 521 it gives a good location of depth just have to know how to work it
But 3" under turf, you just can't be to darn careful

This Wilkins has internal freeze relief
And downstream tc point on non potable side
no blasting poppets

Just saying. ..... if I were doing things correctly lol


----------



## SnowGuy73

Any of you guys ever used a Zrator?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1999007 said:


> Any of you guys ever used a Zrator?


http://www.zrator.com/home.html


----------



## Ranger620

SnowGuy73;1999007 said:


> Any of you guys ever used a Zrator?


No dealers in minnesota. I've been looking for a cheap aerator for the paddocks wonder what the get for them??


----------



## Drakeslayer

ryde307;1999004 said:


> I always thought it was a foot but looks like I stand corrected. We typically hand dig a few feet but not always.


Same with us except when the guys don't feel like hand digging. Then we just dig with the bobcat and cut gas lines. :crying::crying:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ranger620;1999009 said:


> No dealers in minnesota. I've been looking for a cheap aerator for the paddocks wonder what the get for them??


Not sure, I just emailed them to find out.


----------



## Greenery

Are you guys finding that you need to mow everything this week?


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;1999002 said:


> Do you charge for the monthly inspections?


Yeah, try to sell the importance of conservaion, adjusting for the weather, leaks, bad heads, etc... Plus the inspection is slightly cheaper than our hourly rate, so I sell them that if we have to fix a head or something, they're saving money...


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1999012 said:


> Are you guys finding that you need to mow everything this week?


No next week though some stuff we cut last Thursday we are holding off till monday on.


----------



## Ranger620

SnowGuy73;1999011 said:


> Not sure, I just emailed them to find out.


Please share when and if you get pricing. Kinda curious. Been looking for a used walk behind but not a lot out there for something I'm not gonna use a lot. Might go 3 point found a few of those cheap


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;1999013 said:


> Yeah, try to sell the importance of conservaion, adjusting for the weather, leaks, bad heads, etc... Plus the inspection is slightly cheaper than our hourly rate, so I sell them that if we have to fix a head or something, they're saving money...


This.......
It's about to get real in MN
In TX all systems have to have sensor and bfpd tested annually.
And no run off into the street or you're looking at fines

Doubt MN will require bfpd testing annually

Back in the day I was one of the first certified auditors
Also had license to install , inspect and test bfpd assemblies


----------



## CityGuy

62° and sunny


----------



## CityGuy

Wife texted me awhile ago and told me to shoot her when I get home.
This can't be good.


----------



## Bill1090

Greenery;1999012 said:


> Are you guys finding that you need to mow everything this week?


Pretty much.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1999012 said:


> Are you guys finding that you need to mow everything this week?


No, my guys skipped quite a bit.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1999014 said:


> No next week though some stuff we cut last Thursday we are holding off till monday on.


This. Our grass is still barely growing. Still too dry.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1998983 said:


> Guess the 2016 fords you can get with factory installed strobe lights.


GM won't be far behind.


----------



## banonea

Greenery;1999012 said:


> Are you guys finding that you need to mow everything this week?


We mowed everything but 3 that needed it but did want it......


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;1999022 said:


> No, my guys skipped quite a bit.


That's kind of what I'm seeing.

The normally irrigated lawns that aren't watering yet are the ones not needing it.

The lawns that never get water seem to be growing decently.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;1999026 said:


> That's kind of what I'm seeing.
> 
> The normally irrigated lawns that aren't watering yet are the ones not needing it.
> 
> The lawns that never get water seem to be growing decently.


Basically because irrigation is bad for your lawn.

Just like sod isn't decent grass for the long run for most people.

Technically we are pounding our heads against the wall for trying to have green grass all summer.


----------



## unit28

The Minnesota legislature, along with the green industry, is considering a title protection licensing bill that would add the state “seal of approval” to existing and new IA-certified individuals. This consideration also includes an enforcement-based approach to licensing that would be similar to legislation used in North Carolina and New Jersey. *

****

The IA is discussing these approaches with the Minnesota Nursery and Landscape Association, and is working to ensure that IA certifications are a part of the final legislation.***


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1999026 said:


> That's kind of what I'm seeing.
> 
> The normally irrigated lawns that aren't watering yet are the ones not needing it.
> 
> The lawns that never get water seem to be growing decently.


This exactly. ...


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1999028 said:


> The Minnesota legislature, along with the green industry, is considering a title protection licensing bill that would add the state "seal of approval" to existing and new IA-certified individuals. This consideration also includes an enforcement-based approach to licensing that would be similar to legislation used in North Carolina and New Jersey. *
> 
> ****
> 
> The IA is discussing these approaches with the Minnesota Nursery and Landscape Association, and is working to ensure that IA certifications are a part of the final legislation.***


Right, I was going to take the class this past winter, but I think we were plowing or something...

Backflow Certification is already being backed by MNLA, but it is not required... ATTM


----------



## CityGuy

Anybody know if music from iTunes can be loaded on a android phone?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;1999033 said:


> Anybody know if music from iTunes can be loaded on a android phone?


It can. I did it years ago. Google it.


----------



## ryde307

Drakeslayer;1999010 said:


> Same with us except when the guys don't feel like hand digging. Then we just dig with the bobcat and cut gas lines. :crying::crying:


Last year we hand dug for a tree. All was good but a guy decided he needed one more shovel scoop. Though it was a tree root and jumped right through the gas line. It was in the area I am a firefighter. Chief responded with the gas company and he billed us for it. That fire station now gets a bill for there irrigation start up and blowout. We used to do it for free.



cbservicesllc;1999013 said:


> Yeah, try to sell the importance of conservaion, adjusting for the weather, leaks, bad heads, etc... Plus the inspection is slightly cheaper than our hourly rate, so I sell them that if we have to fix a head or something, they're saving money...


That's what I figured. I have had alot better luck with Commercial. It's and easy sell to them. Residential are not into it. With water prices rising and droughts through out the country it should be an easier sell now though.



unit28;1999016 said:


> This.......
> It's about to get real in MN
> In TX all systems have to have sensor and bfpd tested annually.
> And no run off into the street or you're looking at fines
> 
> Doubt MN will require bfpd testing annually
> 
> Back in the day I was one of the first certified auditors
> Also had license to install , inspect and test bfpd assemblies


I knew that about Texas. The water situation is different there though. Not saying water doesn't matter here but it matters alot more in Texas. I used to spend time down there in the winter. Water wise its just as bad as California. I do agree that things will get more and more regulated. Which is actually a good thing for work.



LwnmwrMan22;1999023 said:


> This. Our grass is still barely growing. Still too dry.


Very spotty. We are sending a crew out tomorrow to get some windshield time checking and doing the ones that need it.


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;1999032 said:


> Right, I was going to take the class this past winter, but I think we were plowing or something...
> 
> Backflow Certification is already being backed by MNLA, but it is not required... ATTM


for bfpd
to test but not install or repair..
only plumbers with accredited certificate can

Sigh


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1999034 said:


> It can. I did it years ago. Google it.


He doesn't know how to Google.


----------



## ryde307

unit28;1999036 said:


> to test but not install or repair..
> only plumbers with accredited certificate can
> 
> Sigh


Correct. The test certifies you to test backflows but not repair or install. A licensed plumber has to do that part. It allows you to test all backflows though not just irrigation.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;1999009 said:


> No dealers in minnesota. I've been looking for a cheap aerator for the paddocks wonder what the get for them??


How much you looking to spend? I have a 48" blue bird tow behind. Has hydraulic lift or crank jack


----------



## unit28

ryde307;1999035 said:


> I knew that about Texas. The water situation is different there though. Not saying water doesn't matter here but it matters alot more in Texas.


not entirely true imo..
certain aspects such as climate , etc even et rates but not usage

Since the mid 90's to today ,
usage in MN is above 60%

Every year water restrictions are put in place here

There in such places as El Paseo they paid home owners to remove their sod


----------



## unit28

Clouds rolling in


----------



## Ranger620

jimslawnsnow;1999039 said:


> How much you looking to spend? I have a 48" blue bird tow behind. Has hydraulic lift or crank jack


Hydraulic lift sounds expensive. I'm not sure on budget its just for my paddocks to help thicken them up. I may still just rent a walk behind but would be nice to do it a couple times a year (spring and fall) its about a $100 to rent one so would end up being a couple hundred a year.
You have a price in mind?


----------



## ryde307

unit28;1999042 said:


> not entirely true imo..
> certain aspects such as climate , etc even et rates but not usage
> 
> Since the mid 90's to today ,
> usage in MN is above 60%
> 
> Every year water restrictions are put in place here
> 
> There in such places as El Paseo they paid home owners to remove their sod


I'm not saying one uses more or less. What I mean is the scarcity of water in TX vs MN puts a higher premium on water in Texas there for more regulation and monitoring of use.


----------



## ryde307

Ranger620;1999045 said:


> Hydraulic lift sounds expensive. I'm not sure on budget its just for my paddocks to help thicken them up. I may still just rent a walk behind but would be nice to do it a couple times a year (spring and fall) its about a $100 to rent one so would end up being a couple hundred a year.
> You have a price in mind?


Do you have a lawn tractor or small tractor? Get a tow behind unit and weight it heavy. Or pre water the areas a few times before you aerate.


----------



## unit28

The turf buyback program has returned! Residential homeowners are eligible for up to a $1,000 rebate ($1 per square foot) when they remove their front yard turf and replace it with desert-friendly landscaping. Acceptance of residential applications for the program begins August 1, 2014, on a first-come, first-served basis.*


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone have a use for this? Ramp from old dump trailer. Slightly bent.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ranger620;1999015 said:


> Please share when and if you get pricing. Kinda curious. Been looking for a used walk behind but not a lot out there for something I'm not gonna use a lot. Might go 3 point found a few of those cheap


Will do...


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1999023 said:


> This. Our grass is still barely growing. Still too dry.


This......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ranger620;1999045 said:


> Hydraulic lift sounds expensive. I'm not sure on budget its just for my paddocks to help thicken them up. I may still just rent a walk behind but would be nice to do it a couple times a year (spring and fall) its about a $100 to rent one so would end up being a couple hundred a year.
> You have a price in mind?


I too may be interested.


----------



## TKLAWN

ryde307;1999002 said:


> Do you charge for the monthly inspections?
> 
> This is correct but 95% here are before.
> 
> You looked expensive.
> 
> That's my favorite ad on CL. It's well written and looks like a legit company. Then you read the 22 accounts. You could spend $1000 advertising and get those.
> 
> Sounds like surgery went well then? Hope they got it all and your on the road to clear health.
> 
> We always have lines marked and hand dig. We also have a ditch witch locator we will remark with depth and mark all private lines.
> 
> 1' on both side of the line.


If i could spend $1,000 in advertising and get 22 accounts I'd do it ina second. Spent $300 two weeks ago out in Wac and got two calls. wtf!


----------



## Ranger620

ryde307;1999047 said:


> Do you have a lawn tractor or small tractor? Get a tow behind unit and weight it heavy. Or pre water the areas a few times before you aerate.


Yes I have a couple tractors and a 4 wheeler. I have a 4' spike but others have said use the plug type as its better. The spike weighs a couple hundred pounds and if I do it when its dry it just rides on top, was hoping a plug unit would work better. Doing when wet would be ok for 75% of it the rest is hills and lower spots where I will sink then i'm on all clay so when its dry it gets hard as a rock plus top that off with some 1200lb hay burners running around on it packs it down purty good. I'm a rookie training myself. What can go wrong


----------



## unit28

ryde307;1999046 said:


> I'm not saying one uses more or less. What I mean is the scarcity of water in TX vs MN puts a higher premium on water in Texas there for more regulation and monitoring of use.


The restrictions are the same
Odd even days or otherwise under restrictive use
UofMn says by 2030 certain places here will see scarcity
The usages create this problem and restrictions are employed

imo


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1999037 said:


> He doesn't know how to Google.


I don't trust everything I read on the internet.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1999054 said:


> Yes I have a couple tractors and a 4 wheeler. I have a 4' spike but others have said use the plug type as its better. The spike weighs a couple hundred pounds and if I do it when its dry it just rides on top, was hoping a plug unit would work better. Doing when wet would be ok for 75% of it the rest is hills and lower spots where I will sink then i'm on all clay so when its dry it gets hard as a rock plus top that off with some 1200lb hay burners running around on it packs it down purty good. I'm a rookie training myself. What can go wrong


Why not a cheap pull behind?


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1999053 said:


> If i could spend $1,000 in advertising and get 22 accounts I'd do it ina second. Spent $300 two weeks ago out in Wac and got two calls. wtf!


Cause no one lives there


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;1999045 said:


> Hydraulic lift sounds expensive. I'm not sure on budget its just for my paddocks to help thicken them up. I may still just rent a walk behind but would be nice to do it a couple times a year (spring and fall) its about a $100 to rent one so would end up being a couple hundred a year.
> You have a price in mind?


It didn't originally didn't come with it. I had someone fab it up. I paid 1100 for it without the cylinder. This isn't the cheapo ones you buy at Fleet farm. Thinking 800 or so. Make me an offer what you think it's worth


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;1999057 said:


> Why not a cheap pull behind?


I dont think I could put enough weight on it but I thought about it was just scared for how hard the ground gets and how much weight I would add. Think it would hold up?? I'd do it if it would work.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

jimslawnsnow;1999059 said:


> It didn't originally didn't come with it. I had someone fab it up. I paid 1100 for it without the cylinder. This isn't the cheapo ones you buy at Fleet farm. Thinking 800 or so. Make me an offer what you think it's worth


It also has water jugs. I put sand in them instead. They weigh about 100 pounds each


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;1999060 said:


> I dont think I could put enough weight on it but I thought about it was just scared for how hard the ground gets and how much weight I would add. Think it would hold up?? I'd do it if it would work.


A pull behind plug one will do the same thing. You need the power plug type. And those will plug up if you have bad conditions.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;1999060 said:


> I dont think I could put enough weight on it but I thought about it was just scared for how hard the ground gets and how much weight I would add. Think it would hold up?? I'd do it if it would work.


Those tines or pluggers are junk. They will bent and break in no time. I have one fabbed up on the front of a deere 1445. What a pile. I got it free with the mower


----------



## Doughboy12

ranger620;1999060 said:


> i dont think i could put enough weight on it but i thought about it was just scared for how hard the ground gets and how much weight i would add. Think it would hold up?? I'd do it if it would work.


no!!!!!

Imho


----------



## Ranger620

jimslawnsnow;1999059 said:


> It didn't originally didn't come with it. I had someone fab it up. I paid 1100 for it without the cylinder. This isn't the cheapo ones you buy at Fleet farm. Thinking 800 or so. Make me an offer what you think it's worth


Snowguy might want it he could make a few bucks with it. He expressed interest


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Chance of rain nearly everyday next week for me


----------



## Ranger620

Screw it. Its for the wifes horses Im just gonna send her out there with a 1/2" drill bit and the dewalt


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;1999053 said:


> If i could spend $1,000 in advertising and get 22 accounts I'd do it ina second. Spent $300 two weeks ago out in Wac and got two calls. wtf!


Successful mailing campaigns need volume and repetition. People call us and assume we've worked for them because they see our name so much in their mailbox year after year. Kinda funny.
And if you get 1 out 100 people to call that is a success. I'm happy with 1 out of 200. And don't give up on whatever you did......I find people hold onto our info we send and call months after we sent it.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1999049 said:


> Anyone have a use for this? Ramp from old dump trailer. Slightly bent.
> 
> sure right into the ever growing scrap pile


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1999068 said:


> Successful mailing campaigns need volume and repetition. People call us and assume we've worked for them because they see our name so much in their mailbox year after year. Kinda funny.
> And if you get 1 out 100 people to call that is a success. I'm happy with 1 out of 200. And don't give up on whatever you did......I find people hold onto our info we send and call months after we sent it.


I got a call out of the phone book today. I have the free one liner in there just because. I dont think I've got a call out of there in years


----------



## Doughboy12

http://www.drpower.com/power-equipment/lawn-aerator/8-00-fpt-b-s-ms---new-lawn-aerator.axd
This type is better than the rotating drum style....even the walk behind power ones.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1999058 said:


> Cause no one lives there


Yeah, and 10 other hacks willing to work for next to nothing.

Btw all the negativity in this town sucks!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1999070 said:


> I got a call out of the phone book today. I have the free one liner in there just because. I dont think I've got a call out of there in years


We finely wised up and pulled our add out of there a year ago. Tiny little add cost us thousands. What a waste. I guess the salesman was not happy about either. I suppose his job is kind of like a typewriter salesman about 30 years ago.


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;1999071 said:


> http://www.drpower.com/power-equipment/lawn-aerator/8-00-fpt-b-s-ms---new-lawn-aerator.axd
> This type is better than the rotating drum style....even the walk behind power ones.


That would be nice but definitely out of the budget


----------



## Bill1090

http://abc7chicago.com/news/suburban-snow-plow-drivers-strike/574989/


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1999073 said:


> We finely wised up and pulled our add out of there a year ago. Tiny little add cost us thousands. What a waste. I guess the salesman was not happy about either. I suppose his job is kind of like a typewriter salesman about 30 years ago.


I pulled my pay advertising shortly after the web stuff started taking off and just left the free one liner in there. I didnt even know it was in there for that matter I didnt even know the still gave out phone books


----------



## Ranger620

TKLAWN;1999072 said:


> Yeah, and 10 other hacks willing to work for next to nothing.
> 
> Btw all the negativity in this town sucks!


I no nothing about lawn stuff. One of my long term customers told me what they were paying per month When he first told me I thought it had to be per time. I sure as he double hockey sticks wouldnt get out of bed for that kind of money. He said many years ago they were paying $1500 a month now they pay $650 on a decent sized and picky commercial lot. That includes everything not just mowing


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;1999074 said:


> That would be nice but definitely out of the budget


Just a bit over Quality's daily Las Vegas gambling budget...:laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ranger620;1999065 said:


> Snowguy might want it he could make a few bucks with it. He expressed interest


Yup, I'll have find something to pull it with though.


----------



## Doughboy12

Looks like the smart people are out in NYC tonight. 
Walking the streets, hands in the air, chanting don't shoot.
Didn't they get the memo...that didn't ever happen.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ranger620;1999077 said:


> I no nothing about lawn stuff. One of my long term customers told me what they were paying per month When he first told me I thought it had to be per time. I sure as he double hockey sticks wouldnt get out of bed for that kind of money. He said many years ago they were paying $1500 a month now they pay $650 on a decent sized and picky commercial lot. That includes everything not just mowing


Sounds about right.


----------



## qualitycut

Toping last nights dinner. Pepper jack and wild rice stuffed steak, potatoes with mushrooms onions and cheese. And 1 buffalo blue cheese brat


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;1999077 said:


> I no nothing about lawn stuff. One of my long term customers told me what they were paying per month When he first told me I thought it had to be per time. I sure as he double hockey sticks wouldnt get out of bed for that kind of money. He said many years ago they were paying $1500 a month now they pay $650 on a decent sized and picky commercial lot. That includes everything not just mowing


Not sure what this place looks like, or how long ago this was, but yes things cost more than they did in the 90's, but look at the equipment we have today. Back then (if it was then or earlier ) we didn't have mowers that went 10-12-16mph. The most popular mower was a 52 or 60 walk behind with a sulky or John deere front mounts. Peoples mentality is also different now. They are used to cheap


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1999082 said:


> Toping last nights dinner. Pepper jack and wild rice stuffed steak, potatoes with mushrooms onions and cheese. And 1 buffalo blue cheese brat


boy I thought you wrote topless night dinner


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;1999084 said:


> boy I thought you wrote topless night dinner


I think you have spent to much time on the internet today


----------



## albhb3

Doughboy12;1999080 said:


> Looks like the smart people are out in NYC tonight.
> Walking the streets, hands in the air, chanting don't shoot.
> Didn't they get the memo...that didn't ever happen.


hopefully someones momma shows up and slaps the piss outta them


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;1999085 said:


> I think you have spent to much time on the internet today


no too long staring at a stretch of hwy 7 did me in only been home about 2 hours. But don't worry I get a wonderful stretch of 94 east down to tomah tommarrow


----------



## unit28

Stupid boot and stitches driving me crazy
ankle starting to get stiff and sore .....grrrrrr


----------



## albhb3

unit28;1999088 said:


> Stupid boot and stitches driving me crazy
> ankle starting to get stiff and sore .....grrrrrr


have the wife rub that out


----------



## unit28

albhb3;1999086 said:


> hopefully someones momma shows up and slaps the piss outta them


See if I can hack the Internet and come up with another pic
for tomorrow's hero again


----------



## unit28

albhb3;1999089 said:


> have the wife rub that out


Think if I ate a box of nails I might feel better


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Finally got one of new mowers today. 60" sure is fast compared to the standers. Now just need to get used a sit down Z again


----------



## albhb3

unit28;1999090 said:


> See if I can hack the Internet and come up with another pic
> for tomorrow's hero again


I musta missed something


----------



## skorum03

Doughboy12;1999080 said:


> Looks like the smart people are out in NYC tonight.
> Walking the streets, hands in the air, chanting don't shoot.
> Didn't they get the memo...that didn't ever happen.


Facts don't matter, you know that.


----------



## albhb3

skorum03;1999095 said:


> Facts don't matter, you know that.


facts, we don't need no stinkin FACTS, or common sense for that matter


----------



## albhb3

just found this for the upcoming DOT blitz


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm still doing the first lawn I ever got, 26 years ago.

I started out by my dad putting an ad in the paper for $10 per hour. First property I ever got was Mike's Bait (County Line Liquor) on HWY 8, right after you get off 35.

I used to get $50-75 per week to cut it. Now I get $55.

I used to do it with a push mower in the ditch along HWY 8, a Montgomery Wards "commercial/industrial" garden tractor in the back, and would bag it.

Now 3 guys go in, mow/trim in about 15 minutes and they hope across 8 to Sears.

The equipment, even though it costs more, makes people think they can do it faster, therefore cheaper.

I should still be running the $2,000 in equipment.


----------



## unit28

albhb3;1999098 said:


> facts, we don't need no stinkin FACTS, or common sense for that matter


I had the pic posted yesterday of big mama before she was published

and a new story has it , the hard core thugs that were arrested
on Mondays big riot. .......are being released maybe no charges attm


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;1999035 said:


> Last year we hand dug for a tree. All was good but a guy decided he needed one more shovel scoop. Though it was a tree root and jumped right through the gas line. It was in the area I am a firefighter. Chief responded with the gas company and he billed us for it. That fire station now gets a bill for there irrigation start up and blowout. We used to do it for free.


Wow! Low blow!


----------



## albhb3

49996 to go best get on it


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1999100 said:


> I'm still doing the first lawn I ever got, 26 years ago.
> 
> I started out by my dad putting an ad in the paper for $10 per hour. First property I ever got was Mike's Bait (County Line Liquor) on HWY 8, right after you get off 35.
> 
> I used to get $50-75 per week to cut it. Now I get $55.
> 
> I used to do it with a push mower in the ditch along HWY 8, a Montgomery Wards "commercial/industrial" garden tractor in the back, and would bag it.
> 
> Now 3 guys go in, mow/trim in about 15 minutes and they hope across 8 to Sears.
> 
> The equipment, even though it costs more, makes people think they can do it faster, therefore cheaper.
> 
> I should still be running the $2,000 in equipment.


Just like people in the winter you plowed that in 5 min takes the neighbor kid 40 min to shovel. I should pay you less


----------



## SSS Inc.

Just flipped on the news. Whats going on in Minneapolis??? Protesters??


----------



## SSS Inc.

Our new hero Leland or whatever his name is looks like he hasn't slept in days.


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;1999106 said:


> Just flipped on the news. Whats going on in Minneapolis??? Protesters??


http://minnesota.cbslocal.com/2015/...protest-planned-for-wednesday-in-minneapolis/


----------



## qualitycut

Looks like they are using the cross walks tonight.


----------



## qualitycut

If she interviewed me i think i would accidentally say your welcome, love you.


----------



## qualitycut

Those rioters are sallys, throw rocks and stuff when there isnt many cops now they wont dont crap.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;1999077 said:


> I no nothing about lawn stuff. One of my long term customers told me what they were paying per month When he first told me I thought it had to be per time. I sure as he double hockey sticks wouldnt get out of bed for that kind of money. He said many years ago they were paying $1500 a month now they pay $650 on a decent sized and picky commercial lot. That includes everything not just mowing


Geez.........


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1999109 said:


> Looks like they are using the cross walks tonight.


sweet speedbumps'

but remember "these are children not thugs you might as well call them n******" damn near spit my full throttle all over the truck when I heard that this morning


----------



## qualitycut

Cb is famous.

https://www.ijreview.com/2015/04/30...ontent=conservativedaily&utm_campaign=Culture


----------



## CityGuy

Still no consistency to the contractions. Wife looks like she is going to fall over when she has one though.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1999114 said:


> Cb is famous.
> 
> https://www.ijreview.com/2015/04/30...ontent=conservativedaily&utm_campaign=Culture


that's awesome damnwesport


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;1999115 said:


> Still no consistency to the contractions. Wife looks like she is going to fall over when she has one though.


you guys at the hospital?

DONT LOOK DOWN PERIOD


----------



## unit28

CityGuy;1999115 said:


> Still no consistency to the contractions. Wife looks like she is going to fall over when she has one though.


Oh boy.........


----------



## SSS Inc.

Breaking news. Freddie Gray may have had back surgery and tried to injure himself in the police van. According to another prisoner in said van. Hmmmmmmm.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1999119 said:


> Breaking news. Freddie Gray may have had back surgery and tried to injure himself in the police van. According to another prisoner in said van. Hmmmmmmm.


Of course but they needed to wait till after every one flipped a cafe. Maybe get them going again tonight?


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;1999117 said:


> you guys at the hospital?
> 
> DONT LOOK DOWN PERIOD


Nope. Still home.


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;1999121 said:


> Nope. Still home.


good luck:salute::salute: lucky it was freezing balls when we went in


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;1999119 said:


> Breaking news. Freddie Gray may have had back surgery and tried to injure himself in the police van. According to another prisoner in said van. Hmmmmmmm.


didn't quality say he prolly got beatup in the paddy wagon by a rival or to that effect


----------



## qualitycut

I know under Armour is in Baltimore but they must be sponsoring the riots , mayor had some on yesterday and seen a few other politicians wearing it.


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;1999124 said:


> didn't quality say he prolly got beatup in the paddy wagon by a rival or to that effect


No. Sad thing is i had a gut feeling from the start it was a prior injury. That would take a good beating to do that.


----------



## unit28

Oh my


50 protesters in TX



About 50 people gathered Wednesday evening at the intersection near the south Houston campus of historically black Texas Southern University. Some were holding placards bearing such slogans as "Honk For Justice" and "America's Worst Nightmare."

The protesters were outnumbered by the police presence that included officers mounted on horseback and flying overhead in a helicopter. An ambulance and a bus were on standby.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1999120 said:


> Of course but they needed to wait till after every one flipped a cafe. Maybe get them going again tonight?


Over 30 arrested tonight already


----------



## qualitycut

Leland don't take no for an answer!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Leland is going to get beat down by a Congressman


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1999130 said:


> Leland is going to get beat down by a Congressman


Leland dont give a cafe!


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;1999132 said:


> leland dont give a cafe!


honeybadger!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;1999130 said:


> Leland is going to get beat down by a Congressman


What did I miss?


----------



## qualitycut

I dont think he has slept since this started, or showered since he still has his jean shirt on


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1999135 said:


> I dont think he has slept since this started, or showered since he still has his jean shirt on


The Leland show coming to Fox this summer. Saturdays at 10 p.m.

Just kidding.


----------



## qualitycut

That mayor is just sounding worse and worse if thats even possible. She pretty much let the police get beat.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1999136 said:


> The Leland show coming to Fox this summer. Saturdays at 10 p.m.
> 
> Just kidding.


Hes definitely got a good future ahead of him doing reporting like this. He aint scured


----------



## qualitycut

I think this chick is drunk or something


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Funny, the two guys that quit, both saying they were tired of being taken advantage of, and I suck as a boss, were both behind on their child support.

I don't have to worry about keeping that in line anymore now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1999138 said:


> Hes definitely got a good future ahead of him doing reporting like this. He aint scured


He finna get paid after dis.


----------



## qualitycut

Geraldo is a tool


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;1999140 said:


> Funny, the two guys that quit, both saying they were tired of being taken advantage of, and I suck as a boss, were both behind on their child support.
> 
> I don't have to worry about keeping that in line anymore now.


Sounds like a blessing to me.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1999140 said:


> Funny, the two guys that quit, both saying they were tired of being taken advantage of, and I suck as a boss, were both behind on their child support.
> 
> I don't have to worry about keeping that in line anymore now.


Cause you dont pay them enough. .. duh....


----------



## SSS Inc.

We call them College Students Sean. WOW!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1999144 said:


> Cause you dont pay them enough. .. duh....


My 3 guys that worked this week will all make their extra $1 / hour bonus.

I saved $10 / hour by the guy quitting.


----------



## qualitycut

Nypd dont mess around.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;1999149 said:


> Nypd dont mess around.


They need Rudy back as mayor!


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;1999150 said:


> They need Rudy back as mayor!


They are tackling the peaceful protests, imagine if they were getting rocks thrown at them.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1999114 said:


> Cb is famous.
> 
> https://www.ijreview.com/2015/04/30...ontent=conservativedaily&utm_campaign=Culture


Haha... saw that one earlier today... If it was here in the States that guy would be getting sued already... sad to say, but probably true...


----------



## qualitycut

I think nypd has arrested more tonight than baltimore has all week


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1999154 said:


> I think nypd has arrested more tonight than baltimore has all week


I think you are correct!.

Now i want a street vendor chili dog.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1999115 said:


> Still no consistency to the contractions. Wife looks like she is going to fall over when she has one though.


Fall over.... You still have standing at the stove? Or did she move over to the sink to do the dishes?

:laughing: :waving:


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1999135 said:


> I dont think he has slept since this started, or showered since he still has his jean shirt on


He is taking a page out of the Leno book. Find a shirt you like and buy 100 of them... Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

So I have 500 yards of fill to get rid of on Craigslist and this is the response I get.

"Hello. I have a 12x12 area of cement pavers we're laying and need sand underneath... Will your fill work for me and can I take a pickup truck bed full off your hands please? Thanks!"


Ahhhh.........I think I'll pass.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1999156 said:
 

> I think you are correct!.
> 
> Now i want a street vendor chili dog.


$200,000 fee to be one on the street. 
$400,000 fee to be one in the park. 
Per KQRS today.


----------



## qualitycut

I think some beatings are going to happen in NY


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1999160 said:


> $200,000 fee to be one on the street.
> $400,000 fee to be one in the park.
> Per KQRS today.


Wow that's alot of hot dogs to sell.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1999160 said:


> $200,000 fee to be one on the street.
> $400,000 fee to be one in the park.
> Per KQRS today.


Thats a ton of hotdogs. That can't be for just one cart. That would be crazy.


----------



## Doughboy12

Deluxe Quarter Pounder and 6 or 7 other sandwiches being removed from the McDonalds menu....


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1999163 said:


> Thats a ton of hotdogs. That can't be for just one cart. That would be crazy.


About 313 per day to break even for just that fee.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1999164 said:


> Deluxe Quarter Pounder and 6 or 7 other sandwiches being removed from the McDonalds menu....


Not the Daily Double I hope. Those are awesome. Haven't had one in awhile but they are my favorite.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1999159 said:


> So I have 500 yards of fill to get rid of on Craigslist and this is the response I get.
> 
> "Hello. I have a 12x12 area of cement pavers we're laying and need sand underneath... Will your fill work for me and can I take a pickup truck bed full off your hands please? Thanks!"
> 
> Ahhhh.........I think I'll pass.


do it!:laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1999165 said:


> About 313 per day to break even for just that fee.


Plus a mob protection fee I'm sure. I cant believe people still operate businesses in that city, taxes are absurd


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1999165 said:


> About 313 per day to break even for just that fee.


That's like a hotdog every two minutes during daylight hours.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1999166 said:


> Not the Daily Double I hope. Those are awesome. Haven't had one in awhile but they are my favorite.


Doesn't CB need some for his drive?


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;1999165 said:


> About 313 per day to break even for just that fee.


This is true


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1999169 said:


> That's like a hotdog every two minutes during daylight hours.


So not out of the question...


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1999159 said:


> So I have 500 yards of fill to get rid of on Craigslist and this is the response I get.
> 
> "Hello. I have a 12x12 area of cement pavers we're laying and need sand underneath... Will your fill work for me and can I take a pickup truck bed full off your hands please? Thanks!"
> 
> Ahhhh.........I think I'll pass.


Tell them you will deliver for free. Drop a few loads in the driveway.


----------



## qualitycut

http://mobile.nytimes.com/2013/09/0...ling-a-two-dollar-hot-dog.html?referrer=&_r=0


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1999167 said:


> do it!:laughing:


I should mess with them and show them my broken blacktop pile instead. Or I could keep some whole afternoon open and get rid of one bobcat bucket after waiting around for them to show up.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1999174 said:


> http://mobile.nytimes.com/2013/09/0...ling-a-two-dollar-hot-dog.html?referrer=&_r=0


And that was 2013......so my numbers are close but location was off...I mean KQ's numbers.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1999172 said:


> So not out of the question...


Well there are alot of people there. payup


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1999177 said:


> Well there are alot of people there. payup


And they buy more than one dog a piece. Not to mention a $5 Coke.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1999176 said:


> And that was 2013......so my numbers are close but location was off...I mean KQ's numbers.


Yea but they bid every 5 years.

And most of them are under 10k just a few are over 100k


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1999175 said:


> I should mess with them and show them my broken blacktop pile instead. Or I could keep some whole afternoon open and get rid of one bobcat bucket after waiting around for them to show up.


I wish I knew how much 500 yards is...this topic might be funiester.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1999179 said:


> Yea but they bid every 5 years.
> 
> And most of them are under 10k just a few are over 100k


The $200,000 was at Union Square.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;1999180 said:


> I wish I knew how much 500 yards is...this topic might be funiester.


50 dump trucks at least.


----------



## SSS Inc.

My favorite part of New York was the Onion dispenser at the Statue of Liberty. Its an engineering marvel how the turn of a handle could produce such perfect onions to top off my cheeseburger.


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;1999182 said:


> 50 dump trucks at least.


Well that is funny.

Can I get a 5gal bucket of it from you SSS?

:waving:


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;1999183 said:


> My favorite part of New York was the Onion dispenser at the Statue of Liberty. Its an engineering marvel how the turn of a handle could produce such perfect onions to top off my cheeseburger.


Better than the awesome blossom from outback?


----------



## Doughboy12

Had Andria's pizza in downtown St. Paul today....yeh, that isn't working out right for me. Speaking of Awesome Blossom.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1999184 said:


> Well that is funny.
> 
> Can I get a 5gal bucket of it from you SSS?
> 
> :waving:


Anytime. Next fall I can make it happen or leave a few buckets outside our gate for ya.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;1999185 said:


> Better than the awesome blossom from outback?


That's good too but i don't get to turn a handle in complete awe of what comes out like I can with the dispenser in NY.

I just realized I haven't been there in 12 years. Maybe its gone now. I might have to take the wife out there just to find out.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1999187 said:


> Anytime. Next fall I can make it happen or leave a few buckets outside our gate for ya.


Careful.....these guys might think we're friends again. :laughing:


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;1999170 said:


> Doesn't CB need some for his drive?


Close, Ranger though I think


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1999159 said:


> So I have 500 yards of fill to get rid of on Craigslist and this is the response I get.
> 
> "Hello. I have a 12x12 area of cement pavers we're laying and need sand underneath... Will your fill work for me and can I take a pickup truck bed full off your hands please? Thanks!"
> 
> Ahhhh.........I think I'll pass.


Just to bad I wasnt closer


----------



## unit28

I might have an agenda......


What do U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service land managers, prairie wetland waterfowl ecologists, Minnesota Department of Natural Resources personnel concerned with lake water quality and water-level changes, ecologists studying acid rain in New England, hydrologists investigating lake nutrients in the Pacific Northwest, and paleolimnologists working in midcontinent have in common? The answer in the late 1970s was the need for a better understanding of the hydrological processes and characteristics of lakes and wetlands, particularly their relation with groundwater. As Tom Winter sought to test numerical-simulation derived hypotheses about the interaction of lakes and wetlands with groundwater, his personal interaction with this assortment of people from many disciplines led to establishment of 5 research field sites across the continental U.S. By Tom’s original design, these field sites represented areas containing numerous natural lakes and wetlands in a variety of hydrogeologic and climate settings. Also, based on his advice, his research study design was used as a template for work undertaken by limnologists in Wisconsin, hydrologists in Florida, and biogeochemists in Colorado. From the start, determination of which processes were common across sites and what processes were unique to individual sites was a key research objective. Guided by results of numerical simulation, Tom’s detailed hydrological research instrumentation and observation well placement at multiple sites over decades continues to advance understanding of hydrological characteristics and processes in lakes and wetlands. In addition, this research showed how hydrological processes, including groundwater interaction, affect chemical, biological, and ecological processes in those aquatic ecosystems. Examples from collaborative interdisciplinary research illustrating the effects of groundwater interaction on these various processes highlight Tom’s contribution to interdisciplinary science.

2011 GSA Annual Meeting in Minneapolis (9–12 October 2011)*
General Information for this Meeting

if I were trying to promote water conservation, there's no better place to start than environmental sustainability issues.
solutions?
.....throw big money at it?


----------



## CityGuy

47° mostly cloudy


----------



## CityGuy

47° a few clouds


----------



## SnowGuy73

48° breeze few clouds.


----------



## unit28

The NWS Storm Prediction Center is forecasting Elevated Fire Danger for portions of the Northern Plains on Thursday. Red Flag Warnings are in effect Thursday for parts of the Dakotas into Minnesota. Any fires that start in this area could quickly spread out of control.


46* 
5mph becoming calm afternoon


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

FWIW, my tier IV, B3350, since it was laid on its side and had the regen system rebuilt, has only regen'd once since December.

Before it was every 8-10 hours.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Went last night and looked what I sprayed yesterday, and all weeds were wilted and dying. So my calibration was right and the sprayer is covering well


----------



## Bill1090

46* and sunny.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ranger:

$1700 with manual lift, $2100 with electric lift.


----------



## Ranger620

SnowGuy73;1999210 said:


> Ranger:
> 
> $1700 with manual lift, $2100 with electric lift.


Wow that y seems high. There's nothing to them. Thinking it might be cheaper to move


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ranger620;1999211 said:


> Wow that y seems high. There's nothing to them. Thinking it might be cheaper to move


Ya. I wish there was a dealer around here, I'd like to see them before I invest $2k.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1999212 said:


> Ya. I wish there was a dealer around here, I'd like to see them before I invest $2k.


That price does include "free" shipping.


----------



## Ranger620

SnowGuy73;1999213 said:


> That price does include "free" shipping.


Better come with a jar of Vaseline and baby wipes to clean up the mess. If I were in the biz then spending that kinda money could maybe justify itself


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1999213 said:


> That price does include "free" shipping.


Buy mine and I'll deliver it free too. Buy you'd need to buy a tractor to pull it with


----------



## Ranger620

jimslawnsnow;1999218 said:


> Buy mine and I'll deliver it free too. Buy you'd need to buy a tractor to pull it with


I found a Ryan walk behind on cl for 600 also found a 3 point for 200


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1999218 said:


> Buy mine and I'll deliver it free too. Buy you'd need to buy a tractor to pull it with


Ya, that's the problem.


----------



## Ranger620

I've switched gears. Looking for a motor cover for my yamah t8. Lost it last year on devils lake. Boat has been in storage all winter pick it up this weekend and forgot about the cover till I got my notice to pick it up. Now in a mad scramble to find a cover. Found 2 on ebay first sold before I could get my hands on it the other is kinda crappy and new is $$$$$ anyone got a line on a place to get a used one


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;1999220 said:


> I found a Ryan walk behind on cl for 600 also found a 3 point for 200


A walkbehind will kill you.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1999223 said:


> A walkbehind will kill you.


This.......


----------



## unit28

We still doing double pass aeration¿


----------



## unit28

On another note
Wonder if my snapper pro hydro 48 will turn over
Usually the kawi it has on it hates anything below 70*


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;1999222 said:


> I've switched gears. Looking for a motor cover for my yamah t8. Lost it last year on devils lake. Boat has been in storage all winter pick it up this weekend and forgot about the cover till I got my notice to pick it up. Now in a mad scramble to find a cover. Found 2 on ebay first sold before I could get my hands on it the other is kinda crappy and new is $$$$$ anyone got a line on a place to get a used one


Yes....place on Canterbury road by my shop. Can't remember the name . Snow guy might be able to help. I have bought tons of parts and they have a graveyard with just about everything.


----------



## Ranger620

jimslawnsnow;1999223 said:


> A walkbehind will kill you.


Ok scratch that then. I've shifted gears so may just rent one someday for this year. Gotta get this motor cover figured out


----------



## SSS Inc.

Twin city outboard. They are sometimes jerks but if they have the part they will know in two seconds and you will be on your way.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1999231 said:


> Twin city outboard. They are sometimes jerks but if they have the part they will know in two seconds and you will be on your way.


Tried them last fall. They didnt have it but thanks for the reminder that was last fall I'm gonna try again


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;1999231 said:


> Twin city outboard. They are sometimes jerks but if they have the part they will know in two seconds and you will be on your way.


Nope they don't have it looks like I'll be buying a new one


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Anyone have a sulky for a walkbehind they'd like to sell?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ha. Heres why I hate mowing for people in the same family. Have had this old lady for a customer for 4 years maybe longer. Bigger open yard with a few obstacles. I get her son in law now as a customer. Kinda complained that his price is higher and smaller yard. He has his back yard partially fenced in with a 2ft gate. Opening to get to the back yard are about 3ft wide at best. So it's all 21 or 36 mower work. And about 1000 things to go around. Front yard is tiny. Maybe 15fr by 15ft with obstacles there as well. Cluster @$!#


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;1999237 said:


> Ha. Heres why I hate mowing for people in the same family. Have had this old lady for a customer for 4 years maybe longer. Bigger open yard with a few obstacles. I get her son in law now as a customer. Kinda complained that his price is higher and smaller yard. He has his back yard partially fenced in with a 2ft gate. Opening to get to the back yard are about 3ft wide at best. So it's all 21 or 36 mower work. And about 1000 things to go around. Front yard is tiny. Maybe 15fr by 15ft with obstacles there as well. Cluster @$!#


Simple. Jus raise the old ladies price so he feels better.


----------



## qualitycut

Seen a ring lawn care truck in woodbury


----------



## Greenery

Ranger620;1999230 said:


> Ok scratch that then. I've shifted gears so may just rent one someday for this year. Gotta get this motor cover figured out


I would just go to lano and rent their stand on one.


----------



## Ranger620

Greenery;1999244 said:


> I would just go to lano and rent their stand on one.


I checked on price ($200 a day or $300 for the weekend) but will most likely end up doing that. I was just thinking the long run of renting every year It would eventually pay for its self.


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;1999247 said:


> I checked on price ($200 a day or $300 for the weekend) but will most likely end up doing that. I was just thinking the long run of renting every year It would eventually pay for its self.


And there in lies the rub...upfront cost, maintenance, and storage.


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;1999248 said:


> And there in lies the rub...upfront cost, maintenance, and storage.


Apples to oranges to peaches comparison though. I wouldnt buy a machine like they have I'm sure its around 9,000. Someday I will probably narrow it down and get a unit like jim has or a 3 point not much for maintenence and I have pleanty of storage. Now back to looking for a motor cover


----------



## CityGuy

56° and sunny


----------



## CityGuy

Pulling more sanders and wings.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;1999250 said:


> Apples to oranges to peaches comparison though. I wouldnt buy a machine like they have I'm sure its around 9,000. Someday I will probably narrow it down and get a unit like jim has or a 3 point not much for maintenence and I have pleanty of storage. Now back to looking for a motor cover


You need to talk to guys in the area, buddies, whatever.

Find some people to go in with you, even if you do the aerating.

The stand on one is a piece of cake.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's a beautiful day to be working on Washington Ave at lunch.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;1999256 said:


> It's a beautiful day to be working on Washington Ave at lunch.


De Jaxysport Vue?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;1999260 said:


> De Jaxysport Vue?


2 blocks west. Almost went there for lunch


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;1999261 said:


> 2 blocks west. Almost went there for lunch


No reason to go there when the Smack Shack is in the area. Top 5 metro restaurant IMO.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## skorum03

Ranger620;1999247 said:


> I checked on price ($200 a day or $300 for the weekend) but will most likely end up doing that. I was just thinking the long run of renting every year It would eventually pay for its self.


Pretty hard to justify upfront though. I did a retaining wall last week and rented a saw to cut some block. I know th guy who owns the rental place and he said i should just buy the saw. Said I'd like to but it was $1300. Then I saw the rental price of $135 for four hours and saw his point.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Anyone doing clean ups still up by me? I got a few I don't have time to get to if anyone wants to do them


----------



## ryde307

TKLAWN;1999053 said:


> If i could spend $1,000 in advertising and get 22 accounts I'd do it ina second. Spent $300 two weeks ago out in Wac and got two calls. wtf!


What SSS said below.


SSS Inc.;1999068 said:


> Successful mailing campaigns need volume and repetition. People call us and assume we've worked for them because they see our name so much in their mailbox year after year. Kinda funny.
> And if you get 1 out 100 people to call that is a success. I'm happy with 1 out of 200. And don't give up on whatever you did......I find people hold onto our info we send and call months after we sent it.





SSS Inc.;1999229 said:


> Yes....place on Canterbury road by my shop. Can't remember the name . Snow guy might be able to help. I have bought tons of parts and they have a graveyard with just about everything.


I'm getting closer to finding you now. Everytime I drive through there I look around but no luck.



Camden;1999262 said:


> No reason to go there when the Smack Shack is in the area. Top 5 metro restaurant IMO.


I was going to say he's probably on the roof but now I see from his picture below he is across the street.


LwnmwrMan22;1999276 said:


>


----------



## ryde307

Anyone do irrigation work in Blaine? Have someone that needs repairs. Probably a half day of work at least.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1999277 said:


> Pretty hard to justify upfront though. I did a retaining wall last week and rented a saw to cut some block. I know th guy who owns the rental place and he said i should just buy the saw. Said I'd like to but it was $1300. Then I saw the rental price of $135 for four hours and saw his point.


I bought mine from gertens rental fleet 450.00


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1999276 said:


>


If i was single. Hmmm imagine the woman up there on the weekends


----------



## Polarismalibu

ryde307;1999280 said:


> Anyone do irrigation work in Blaine? Have someone that needs repairs. Probably a half day of work at least.


I think CB would go to Blaine


----------



## CityGuy

62° sunny, light breeze


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;1999222 said:


> I've switched gears. Looking for a motor cover for my yamah t8. Lost it last year on devils lake. Boat has been in storage all winter pick it up this weekend and forgot about the cover till I got my notice to pick it up. Now in a mad scramble to find a cover. Found 2 on ebay first sold before I could get my hands on it the other is kinda crappy and new is $$$$$ anyone got a line on a place to get a used one


Canvas place in montrose on 12 west side of town.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1999290 said:


> Canvas place in montrose on 12 west side of town.


Um.... I think he is talking about the outboard. I could be wrong.


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;1999291 said:


> Um.... I think he is talking about the outboard. I could be wrong.


Yup thats it right there. Can I have that one??? I said motor cover cause I didnt think everyone would know what I meant by upper Cowling.


----------



## CityGuy

Productive day. Started at 3 crack patching The cop shop. Finished up a busy road and got 2 trucks stripped of iron. Worked a 13 hour day. Built some extra comp hours for next week.


----------



## CityGuy

Off for the last ultrasound at 6 tonight in a bit. Hopefully the kid pops out tonight or tomorrow and I won't need any time off.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;1999278 said:


> Anyone doing clean ups still up by me? I got a few I don't have time to get to if anyone wants to do them


If the baggers were still on, I'd say yes...pulled them off couple days ago.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1999283 said:


> If i was single. Hmmm imagine the woman up there on the weekends


When did NOT being single ever stop you


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;1999295 said:


> Yup thats it right there. Can I have that one??? I said motor cover cause I didnt think everyone would know what I meant by upper Cowling.


have you looked on craigslist or ebay.....


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;1999300 said:


> If the baggers were still on, I'd say yes...pulled them off couple days ago.


That's half the reason I'm not going to do them. That and not having enough time.

How about fert? I got one in Brooklyn park that wants it and one in maple grove by mamma g's


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1999295 said:


> Yup thats it right there. Can I have that one??? I said motor cover cause I didnt think everyone would know what I meant by upper Cowling.


a good friend who passed away, invented a cool little tool for oil changes on those. To bad hes not around anymore he would have been able to get you one of those cheap


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;1999300 said:


> If the baggers were still on, I'd say yes...pulled them off couple days ago.


I had 3 calls in the last 2 days asking for dethatching. Nope


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;1999295 said:


> Yup thats it right there. Can I have that one??? I said motor cover cause I didnt think everyone would know what I meant by upper Cowling.


Stole that picture off the ...www...:waving:

Dang thing wont stop making that a link...so now you know how to get your links to be links...


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1999307 said:


> I had 3 calls in the last 2 days asking for dethatching. Nope


Got you beat, 12 today alone. And that's just the ones that left a message!


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;1999307 said:


> I had 3 calls in the last 2 days asking for dethatching. Nope





SnowGuy73;1999309 said:


> Got you beat, 12 today alone. And that's just the ones that left a message!


Do they want a power rake or would something like a Jrco dethatcher be okay?


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;1999303 said:


> That's half the reason I'm not going to do them.  That and not having enough time.
> 
> How about fert? I got one in Brooklyn park that wants it and one in maple grove by mamma g's


Are they looking to sign up for the season?...not just a one time app. right?

If yes, pm me there info.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Camden;1999310 said:


> Do they want a power rake or would something like a Jrco dethatcher be okay?


JRCO, all we use.


----------



## Ranger620

banonea;1999302 said:


> have you looked on craigslist or ebay.....


Yes tried craigslist and ebay. Theres one on ebay now for 170 but its beat up and has a crack right where you fasten it down. Been doing some searches I was told you can get them new for 230 but havent found where yet. New from the dealer is 550ish with no stickers


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;1999310 said:


> Do they want a power rake or would something like a Jrco dethatcher be okay?


Not sure, either way with the very little lawn we do i dont have time with all the landscaping plus i dont want to have to bag the lawn plus the thatch. To time consuming right now.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;1999313 said:


> Yes tried craigslist and ebay. Theres one on ebay now for 170 but its beat up and has a crack right where you fasten it down. Been doing some searches I was told you can get them new for 230 but havent found where yet. New from the dealer is 550ish with no stickers


I will crusie around the lake and look for 1 next time im up there


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;1999313 said:


> Yes tried craigslist and ebay. Theres one on ebay now for 170 but its beat up and has a crack right where you fasten it down. Been doing some searches I was told you can get them new for 230 but havent found where yet. New from the dealer is 550ish with no stickers


Have you tried Skeeter Boat Center? They might have an idea.


----------



## qualitycut

Just realized instead of renewing the CL add, delete and put a new one up


----------



## Ranger620

Bill1090;1999316 said:


> Have you tried Skeeter Boat Center? They might have an idea.


Yes thats the dealer I use when I can. Friend of mine owns skeeter boat center.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;1999310 said:


> Do they want a power rake or would something like a Jrco dethatcher be okay?


Some say power raking others say dethatching.

Become is all I have/offer and I'm done for the season.


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;1999319 said:


> Yes thats the dealer I use when I can. Friend of mine owns skeeter boat center.


Hmmm. Only other thing would be to put a want ad up on IDO.


----------



## Ranger620

Bill1090;1999322 said:


> Hmmm. Only other thing would be to put a want ad up on IDO.


Ya thats probably a good idea the search goes on. From all the chat lines I've searched there hard to come by


----------



## qualitycut

Great, al sharpton is there body guarding the mayor from questions.


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger here are some. Still pricey though. 
http://www.boats.net/parts/search/Yamaha/Outboard/2006 and Later/T8PLH/TOP COWLING/parts.html


----------



## unit28

Baby?.........


----------



## SSS Inc.

Leland strikes again, or someone strikes him! I love this guy.


----------



## albhb3

doesn't that nitwit mayor understand anytime sharpie shows up it discredits them and makes them look stupid


----------



## qualitycut

Interesting read.

http://www.myfoxtwincities.com/stor...tricks-private-war-against-mendota-heights-pd


----------



## snowman55

CityGuy;1999296 said:


> Productive day. Started at 3 crack patching The cop shop. Finished up a busy road and got 2 trucks stripped of iron. Worked a 13 hour day. Built some extra comp hours for next week.


What's comp hours?


----------



## SnowGuy73

snowman55;1999338 said:


> What's comp hours?


After 8 hours you get time and a half or take it has vacation (comp) time.


----------



## Ranger620

Bill1090;1999325 said:


> Ranger here are some. Still pricey though.
> http://www.boats.net/parts/search/Yamaha/Outboard/2006 and Later/T8PLH/TOP COWLING/parts.html


This might be my option. Cheaper than the dealer. Boat comes home this weekend I'll have to wait till then to check model number


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;1999335 said:


> Interesting read.
> 
> http://www.myfoxtwincities.com/stor...tricks-private-war-against-mendota-heights-pd


Saw that last night, not what I was expecting to hear that's for sure.


----------



## snowman55

SnowGuy73;1999341 said:


> After 8 hours you get time and a half or take it has vacation (comp) time.


Funny government can do that. If I did I'd get fined , sued , and visited by every tax and employment agency.


----------



## SnowGuy73

snowman55;1999344 said:


> Funny government can do that. If I did I'd get fined , sued , and visited by every tax and employment agency.


I don't think it's only government, more a union thing.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1999346 said:


> I don't think it's only government, more a union thing.


School districts do it i know.


----------



## unit28

.....medical examiner found Gray's catastrophic injury was caused when he slammed into the back of the police transport van, apparently breaking his neck; a head injury he sustained matches a bolt in the back of the van..........


----------



## SSS Inc.

snowman55;1999338 said:


> What's comp hours?


I'm still trying to figure out what crack patching is.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;1999348 said:


> .....medical examiner found Gray's catastrophic injury was caused when he slammed into the back of the police transport van, apparently breaking his neck; a head injury he sustained matches a bolt in the back of the van..........


Too bad it won't matter, they won't believe it and on and on and on.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1999349 said:


> I'm still trying to figure out what crack patching is.


I will take a picture of my street :waving:


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1999350 said:


> Too bad it won't matter, they won't believe it and on and on and on.


To true

As another private security camera captured the van 
en route to the station make an non reported stop.

The DA has that in front of them tonight


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;1999349 said:


> I'm still trying to figure out what crack patching is.


I think that's what lwnmwr does??


----------



## snowman55

qualitycut;1999347 said:


> School districts do it i know.


Typical cronyism makes me sick. Why should my employees not have that option? Why should everyone not have that option.


----------



## Greenery

Green Grass;1999353 said:


> I will take a picture of my street :waving:


Road snakes?


----------



## Bill1090

Lelands earning his pay again tonight.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Leland needs to replace Hannity I think.


----------



## Greenery

I thought I was done dethatching, power raking or whatever. Leaf box off, one tine rake put away, etc.

But a couple current customers decided today that they want it done, which is fine seems how we had cleared the shedule for mowing this week but did very little of it.


----------



## Greenery

SSS Inc.;1999362 said:


> Leland needs to replace Hannity I think.


I cannot handle listening to Hannity.

I was bummed back when kfan replaced K talk but now I couldn't be happier.

(Not because of his views on things more so because he's annoying)


----------



## SSS Inc.

Greenery;1999360 said:


> Road snakes?


Yeah thats called cracksealing or crackfilling. County guy used to call it that so I figured those county guys had some new approach. Never heard of crack patching before.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;1999364 said:


> I cannot handle listening to Hannity.
> 
> (Not because of his views on things more so because he's annoying)


Agreed.........


----------



## SSS Inc.

Greenery;1999364 said:


> I cannot handle listening to Hannity.
> 
> I was bummed back when kfan replaced K talk but now I couldn't be happier.
> 
> (Not because of his views on things more so because he's annoying)


I listened to ktlk all day but would turn off Hannity. Now I can't get a.m. radio on my worktunes. When the elections come around I'll be all over some of the other shows.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1999362 said:


> Leland needs to replace Hannity I think.


Any action tonight? Watching on demand


----------



## SSS Inc.

Please go back to Leland!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1999368 said:


> Any action tonight? Watching on demand


He's been talking to some interesting people to say the least.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Sorry folks, none of the people talking are helping their "cause".


----------



## SSS Inc.

So my nephews school is walking out in protest again tomorrow. Pretty sure he won't be attending tomorrow.


----------



## qualitycut

K Leland wearing the same shirt lol


----------



## qualitycut

Looked him up on Facebook but not very active on there


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;1999280 said:


> Anyone do irrigation work in Blaine? Have someone that needs repairs. Probably a half day of work at least.


Let me know if you're still looking...


----------



## Deershack

SSS Inc.;1999229 said:


> Yes....place on Canterbury road by my shop. Can't remember the name . Snow guy might be able to help. I have bought tons of parts and they have a graveyard with just about everything.


Think it's " Twin City Outboards"


----------



## DDB

SSS Inc.;1999367 said:


> I listened to ktlk all day but would turn off Hannity. Now I can't get a.m. radio on my worktunes. When the elections come around I'll be all over some of the other shows.


The newest version of worktunes have better reception for both AM and FM.


----------



## SnowGuy73

49° light breeze clouds.


----------



## SnowGuy73

DDB;1999389 said:


> The newest version of worktunes have better reception for both AM and FM.


This is correct, I had the same problem.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looking to buy a z-spray if anyone knows of a good used one, Jr or intermediate.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1999398 said:


> Looking to buy a z-spray if anyone knows of a good used one, Jr or intermediate.


There were a couple good ones in shakapee this winter. Too bad you weren't looking then.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Plowsite.com is having brain farts this am


----------



## CityGuy

49° mostly clear


----------



## CityGuy

Still no baby.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1999399 said:


> There were a couple good ones in shakapee this winter. Too bad you weren't looking then.


Ya....

Just discovered I really want one but don't want to buy new in case for some reason I don't like it or something.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1999404 said:


> Ya....
> 
> Just discovered I really want one but don't want to buy new in case for some reason I don't like it or something.


Or in case you quit summer work


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;1999398 said:


> Looking to buy a z-spray if anyone knows of a good used one, Jr or intermediate.


http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/for/4971357097.html
.......?


----------



## CityGuy

So much to do and so little ambition.


----------



## unit28

Sprinkles today?


----------



## CityGuy

snowman55;1999338 said:


> What's comp hours?


Where you take ot and turn it into vacation. For every 1 hour you make they add a half. So instead of payment.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1999349 said:


> I'm still trying to figure out what crack patching is.


Melted heated rubber applied over a crack.


----------



## CityGuy

Greenery;1999360 said:


> Road snakes?


That's it right there.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1999365 said:


> Yeah thats called cracksealing or crackfilling. County guy used to call it that so I figured those county guys had some new approach. Never heard of crack patching before.


They have some very strange names for things.

What you and I would call patching. I.e. fill the hole, they call granite and oil.

What we would call crack filling they call crack patching.

Now we are even durapatching. What ever that is.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;1999367 said:


> I listened to ktlk all day but would turn off Hannity. Now I can't get a.m. radio on my worktunes. When the elections come around I'll be all over some of the other shows.


My digital work tunes get pretty good am reception.


----------



## CityGuy

Got cloudy, rain must be moving in.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1999404 said:


> Ya....
> 
> Just discovered I really want one but don't want to buy new in case for some reason I don't like it or something.


Maybe lwnmwrman will let you try his?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;1999412 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/for/4971357097.html
> .......?


He means these
http://www.z-spray.com/


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://www.z-spray.com


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1999423 said:


> Maybe lwnmwrman will let you try his?


Might even let him buy it. Maybe work it off? I buy the fert, he does my apps.

Shoot me a text Snow, I think you still have my number from the wheelbarrows.

We might be able to work something out.

I use mine about 4 weeks per year, WAY overkill.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Mine even has foam markers and the extra tank for round up with its own wand / pump.


----------



## CityGuy

Rain band over me now and not a drop yet.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like NWS is calling Novak out.

Novak has been touting severe weather Sunday. NWS just posted only a slim chance of severe weather Sunday.



On another note, Jeff Dubay was picked up for speeding and having meth yesterday in Cottage Grove.

Remind me to never try drugs.


----------



## Green Grass

Light rain.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Figured it would be $2500 for the wheel bearing in the tractor. 

$2608. So much for the profit from the roof landscape job.

But, at least I had profit from the roof landscape job.


----------



## Doughboy12

snowman55;1999338 said:


> What's comp hours?


This........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Construction guys would do it in the past too.

Work overtime all summer,but don't collect.then get 1.5 the pay in the winter.

Work 40 hours of overtime. Instead of getting paid the 40, collect 60 hours of regular pay in the winter when you get paid off. Or whatever the ratio... 10%, 20%.


Not necessarily legal.


----------



## cbservicesllc

DDB;1999389 said:


> The newest version of worktunes have better reception for both AM and FM.


This for sure!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1999440 said:


> Construction guys would do it in the past too.
> 
> Work overtime all summer,but don't collect.then get 1.5 the pay in the winter.
> 
> Work 40 hours of overtime. Instead of getting paid the 40, collect 60 hours of regular pay in the winter when you get paid off. Or whatever the ratio... 10%, 20%.
> 
> Not necessarily legal.


Right... like not legal at all... but as long as no one tells....


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1999431 said:


> Looks like NWS is calling Novak out.
> 
> Novak has been touting severe weather Sunday. NWS just posted only a slim chance of severe weather Sunday.
> 
> On another note, Jeff Dubay was picked up for speeding and having meth yesterday in Cottage Grove.
> 
> Remind me to never try drugs.


If the kenetic energy is around 3kj
Same as mixed ratio

ILL be watching for hail......


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;1999441 said:


> This for sure!


These?

I have some BOSE noise canceling ear buds I ware... Sure does make the engine noise go away.


----------



## unit28

sat night ....


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;1999444 said:


> These?
> 
> I have some BOSE noise canceling ear buds I ware... Sure does make the engine noise go away.


No, yellow ones and no digital display now


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1999447 said:


> sat night ....


What? ........


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;1999451 said:


> No, yellow ones and no digital display now


The yellow ones I found are not digital tuner...?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Six officers now charged with the death of Freddy grey


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;1999452 said:


> What? ........


Highest mixing rate attm Saturday night mcd's me so scale discussions perhaps



Polarismalibu;1999454 said:


> Six officers now charged with the death of Freddy grey


Saw that coming ........


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;1999454 said:


> Six officers now charged with the death of Freddy grey


good luck getting them to stick....how many people did fast eddy kill by selling his drugs


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light rain here.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1999458 said:


> Light rain here.


Raining good in Mound.


----------



## unit28

CB
keep an eye on this

 KENETICS.......


----------



## unit28

albhb3;1999456 said:


> good luck getting them to stick....how many people did fast eddy kill by selling his drugs


Possible private security camera captured something
while they had him in custody


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1999460 said:


> Raining good in Mound.


We need it, that's for sure!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1999427 said:


> Might even let him buy it. Maybe work it off? I buy the fert, he does my apps.
> 
> Shoot me a text Snow, I think you still have my number from the wheelbarrows.
> 
> We might be able to work something out.
> 
> I use mine about 4 weeks per year, WAY overkill.


Let me know what you come up with, I'm interested! Thumbs Up


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1999464 said:


> We need it, that's for sure!


I can't believe how many companies are spraying in the rain.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1999467 said:


> I can't believe how many companies are spraying in the rain.


Ya, I see that a lot.

Clowns..


----------



## albhb3

unit28;1999463 said:


> Possible private security camera captured something
> while they had him in custody


I thought I heard on the news the cops got a copy of it from the owner then the riots happened and they looted all his surveillance equipment


----------



## unit28

Sounds to me imo
They just got that evidence yesterday


Guessing. ..



Police only learned of this stop after reviewing privately owned surveillance footage and they would not comment on what happened at this stop when they announced it on Thursday.


----------



## CityGuy

55° mostly cloudy


----------



## CityGuy

Time to get the lawn cut. See if the old Toro 22 will fire up.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;1999453 said:


> The yellow ones I found are not digital tuner...?


Look on your link at the "frequently bought together" section... Yellow pair in the middle is the new style... no more digital display, better audio


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;1999461 said:


> CB
> keep an eye on this
> 
> KENETICS.......


So I should try and cram my truck in the garage when I leave this weekend? I thought they were talking Sunday night...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Straight rain from Tuesday night onward.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1999478 said:


> So I should try and cram my truck in the garage when I leave this weekend? I thought they were talking Sunday night...


Another reason a shop is nice. Don't have to squeeze a truck in with much effort


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;1999475 said:


> Look on your link at the "frequently bought together" section... Yellow pair in the middle is the new style... no more digital display, better audio


Had to zoom in on the package to see it as I didn't see it in the description. Thanks.


----------



## CityGuy

Oil change on the mower and she fired right up on the first pull.


----------



## CityGuy

Now to blow the cracks out in the driveway and fill them up. Try to hold this thing together for another year then replace it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1999480 said:


> Another reason a shop is nice. Don't have to squeeze a truck in with much effort


No doubt... mine barely fits at home... so it's mostly been outside to keep the wife from door dinging it... so now my side has been repurposed to kids toys...


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1999488 said:


> No doubt... mine barely fits at home... so it's mostly been outside to keep the wife from door dinging it... so now my side has been repurposed to kids toys...


I had my '14 in my garage twice. Cab lights barly cleared and I had to have the bumper touching the back wall.

Not that my '15 has 20" rims not 18's guessing I wouldn't have a chance.

Just put a offer in on a house last night with a over sized garage hopefully that works out I can park in it daily then


----------



## Doughboy12

Saw on the road today: truck with Western Plow...






...Horns still on. #AlwaysBePrepared it might snow yet. :laughing:


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;1999490 said:


> Saw on the road today: truck with Western Plow...
> 
> ...Horns still on. #AlwaysBePrepared it might snow yet. :laughing:


Mine stay on all the time. (The recivers, not the plow).


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;1999491 said:



> Mine stay on all the time. (The recivers, not the plow).


Well I guess you won't misplace them that way....still might lose them though.


----------



## Doughboy12

Happy May Day.....I have had a splitting head ache all cafing day.


----------



## Doughboy12

The rain looks to have moved through....now to decide when to mow.


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;1999493 said:


> Happy May Day.....I have had a splitting head ache all cafing day.


You shouldn't have drank so much last night then!


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;1999496 said:


> You shouldn't have drank so much last night then!


2 isn't what I would consider too much. (They were both 12oz)


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;1999478 said:


> So I should try and cram my truck in the garage when I leave this weekend? I thought they were talking Sunday night...


Should get data update soon
Waiting on afternoon constellation attm

We'll see.......


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1999490 said:


> Saw on the road today: truck with Western Plow...
> 
> ...Horns still on. #AlwaysBePrepared it might snow yet. :laughing:


That will be me tonight


----------



## CityGuy

Driveway cracks filled. I like hot stuff better than this liquid cold stuff.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1999480 said:


> Another reason a shop is nice. Don't have to squeeze a truck in with much effort


Besides when you go home, do you walk?


----------



## albhb3

sweet prince made a tribute song for freddy...


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1999502 said:


> Besides when you go home, do you walk?


I know he has older trucks that can get hailed on

He was going out of town anyway


----------



## ryde307

Had a funny thing happen last weekend. A grocery store we take care of called on Sunday at noon. There dumpsters were full and WM would not bring out a new one till Monday. They needed one that day. They new we had them so they called and said we will pay whatever just bring a dumpster so we can fill it with garbage. 
Thought it was a funny situation.


----------



## albhb3

ryde307;1999505 said:


> Had a funny thing happen last weekend. A grocery store we take care of called on Sunday at noon. There dumpsters were full and WM would not bring out a new one till Monday. They needed one that day. They new we had them so they called and said we will pay whatever just bring a dumpster so we can fill it with garbage.
> Thought it was a funny situation.


that's because waste management doesn't grovel at the feet of anyone. They didn't get to the size they did by doing random crap for people when its not in there schedule


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Do you ever have those jobs you underbid it by a hundred and forty percent?


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1999513 said:


> Do you ever have those jobs you underbid it by a hundred and forty percent?


I can't say I have underbid that bad.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1999513 said:


> Do you ever have those jobs you underbid it by a hundred and forty percent?


What you do?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1999513 said:


> Do you ever have those jobs you underbid it by a hundred and forty percent?


Can't say that I ever have that bad. Is this that mig mulch job?


----------



## Doughboy12

Sooooo....
Free Showtime all weekend. Looked through the guide. Not one good thing on the isn't on Netflix or Amazon Prime. 
And those aren't even that good.


----------



## unit28

Oh boy..........





WE DO EXPECT REALLY GOOD THUNDERSTORM COVERAGE ALONG THE FRONT AS IT PASSES THROUGH /ESPECIALLY IN EASTERN MN AND WI/


----------



## Polarismalibu

ryde307;1999505 said:


> Had a funny thing happen last weekend. A grocery store we take care of called on Sunday at noon. There dumpsters were full and WM would not bring out a new one till Monday. They needed one that day. They new we had them so they called and said we will pay whatever just bring a dumpster so we can fill it with garbage.
> Thought it was a funny situation.


Do you guys have a lot of roll offs? I knew you have boxes and flat beds for the hooks


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1999517 said:


> Can't say that I ever have that bad. Is this that mig mulch job?


No, I would just walk away if that was the case.

Small one time job. $475, should have been about $1100. All labor is it isn't all lost, but........

Customer may or may not have been 100% truthful.

Got 20 man hours into the job.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1999522 said:


> No, I would just walk away if that was the case.
> 
> Small one time job. $475, should have been about $1100. All labor is it isn't all lost, but........
> 
> Customer may or may not have been 100% truthful.
> 
> Got 20 man hours into the job.


Those small jobs are the ones that usually get you.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1999522 said:


> No, I would just walk away if that was the case.
> 
> Small one time job. $475, should have been about $1100. All labor is it isn't all lost, but........
> 
> Customer may or may not have been 100% truthful.
> 
> Got 20 man hours into the job.


Customers always make it sound better then it is.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1999513 said:


> Do you ever have those jobs you underbid it by a hundred and forty percent?


Not quite that bad, but a town home I just got I underbid. I will make better time once I get my 36 viking workable (mulch kit)


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1999522 said:


> No, I would just walk away if that was the case.
> 
> Small one time job. $475, should have been about $1100. All labor is it isn't all lost, but........
> 
> Customer may or may not have been 100% truthful.
> 
> Got 20 man hours into the job.


Heres what I've tried to do on either landscape stuff which I don't do a lot of or the mowing side. Figure out what you think you need and at least double it, triple it or quadruple it or more if you don't need it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1999526 said:


> Heres what I've tried to do on either landscape stuff which I don't do a lot of or the mowing side. Figure out what you think you need and at least double it, triple it or quadruple it or more if you don't need it


That's what I've been doing.

Customer is in control of multiple properties. Says need xxx done at each property. Okay....price is xxxxx.

Customer fails to explain property #3 isn't the same as 1/2. Guys go to do the job, they don't know any different until I wonder why they aren't further on the list.

By then it's too late.

Had I been there to start, we wouldn't have started, or the price would have changed.

I'm very familiar with each property.

Customer failed to mention changes when talking about the properties were still covered in snow.


----------



## CityGuy

Burgers. It's what's for dinner.


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;1999505 said:


> Had a funny thing happen last weekend. A grocery store we take care of called on Sunday at noon. There dumpsters were full and WM would not bring out a new one till Monday. They needed one that day. They new we had them so they called and said we will pay whatever just bring a dumpster so we can fill it with garbage.
> Thought it was a funny situation.


That's pretty awesome


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1999513 said:


> Do you ever have those jobs you underbid it by a hundred and forty percent?


Oh boy......


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1999527 said:


> That's what I've been doing.
> 
> Customer is in control of multiple properties. Says need xxx done at each property. Okay....price is xxxxx.
> 
> Customer fails to explain property #3 isn't the same as 1/2. Guys go to do the job, they don't know any different until I wonder why they aren't further on the list.
> 
> By then it's too late.
> 
> Had I been there to start, we wouldn't have started, or the price would have changed.
> 
> I'm very familiar with each property.
> 
> Customer failed to mention changes when talking about the properties were still covered in snow.


That's one major case where customers are NOT always right...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;1999527 said:


> That's what I've been doing.
> 
> Customer is in control of multiple properties. Says need xxx done at each property. Okay....price is xxxxx.
> 
> Customer fails to explain property #3 isn't the same as 1/2. Guys go to do the job, they don't know any different until I wonder why they aren't further on the list.
> 
> By then it's too late.
> 
> Had I been there to start, we wouldn't have started, or the price would have changed.
> 
> I'm very familiar with each property.
> 
> Customer failed to mention changes when talking about the properties were still covered in snow.


I would have told them you need more money since they failed to tell you about the changes. Had to do that with a guy last year. Wanted mulch put around 6 trees and rocks removed before hand. All were the same size rings so I didn't count when I was on the property. I know my mistake. I count when we start the job. 8 trees. Figure it'll add an hour or so plus more mulch. Not a ton of money. But the guy was cool with it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;1999533 said:


> I would have told them you need more money since they failed to tell you about the changes. Had to do that with a guy last year. Wanted mulch put around 6 trees and rocks removed before hand. All were the same size rings so I didn't count when I was on the property. I know my mistake. I count when we start the job. 8 trees. Figure it'll add an hour or so plus more mulch. Not a ton of money. But the guy was cool with it


I'll end up telling Manager Gal the price it should have been and what we're charging in the future. If I don't get a PO# for that amount, and it's the original amount, I'll just pad future projects.

Just sucks more for the time lost this time of year.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;1999513 said:


> Do you ever have those jobs you underbid it by a hundred and forty percent?


I did a rookie mistake today so maybe that will make you feel better. I ordered windows for this house I am doing a few weeks ago. They came in I looked at them and said I think they look wrong. I was thinking size. Got there today measured the first window and was perfect. Tore out the old window put the first new one in looked inside and it looked like it wasnt all the way in. Turns out I ordered 4 9/16" jam And I meant to order 6 9/16 jam. Rookie mistake should have never happened. Easy fix thoughThumbs Up. If I would have had to order new window and put these aside It would have cost me 8 grand I would be way beyond 140%


----------



## unit28

Heads still saying sun late afternoon/ night


----------



## Ranger620

unit28;1999540 said:


> Heads still saying sun late afternoon/ night


Hopefully big hail and wind with itThumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

0.20" of rain here today.


----------



## unit28

NWS bumped chances to Sunday morning...........


Sunday

A 50 percent chance of showers and thunderstorms after 8am. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 80. South wind 5 to 10 mph becoming west northwest in the afternoon. New rainfall amounts between a tenth and quarter of an inch, except higher amounts possible in thunderstorms.


----------



## qualitycut

Haha lambo doors on the late 90s civic in Baltimore


----------



## skorum03

Anyone get their hair cut at sport clips?


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1999549 said:


> Anyone get their hair cut at sport clips?


No, great clips now, i used to care what my hair looked like now just a number 4 across it all.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1999554 said:


> No, great clips now, i used to care what my hair looked like now just a number 4 across it all.


The hot towel and scalp massage are where it's at....


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1999554 said:


> No, great clips now, i used to care what my hair looked like now just a number 4 across it all.


Um..........this.

At home myself. Tapered sides.


----------



## CityGuy

30 minutes to puck drop.


----------



## unit28

skorum03;1999556 said:


> The hot towel and scalp massage are where it's at....


Fantastic Sam's does that


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;1999556 said:


> The hot towel and scalp massage are where it's at....


I used to go to a place that did that. But the last 2 times i went there a flamboyant guy got a little aggressive witht the massage


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1999560 said:


> Um..........this.
> 
> At home myself. Tapered sides.


That answered a few of my questions


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1999564 said:


> That answered a few of my questions


Thumbs Up you got it.


----------



## qualitycut

I confused, 5 cops facing charges, 4 in custody. But only 1 person was driving the wagon and in it so where do the other 4 come into play if it happened in the wagon


----------



## Doughboy12

Ok I can't find the game/pregame.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1999570 said:


> Ok I can't find the game/pregame.


On after Tampa game


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1999572 said:


> On after Tampa game


If this goes to overtime they better switch over


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1999572 said:


> On after Tampa game


I see that....now we are tied. 9:30 start at this rate. 
I thought someone said there was a pre game show somewhere.
Twins are on though.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1999574 said:


> I see that....now we are tied. 9:30 start at this rate.
> I thought someone said there was a pre game show somewhere.
> Twins are on though.


Pre game is on fsn plus


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1999573 said:


> If this goes to overtime they better switch over


They said they won't start till this is over....last round anyway.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1999575 said:


> Pre game is on fsn plus


Directv #?????


----------



## TKLAWN

Doughboy12;1999574 said:


> I see that....now we are tied. 9:30 start at this rate.
> I thought someone said there was a pre game show somewhere.
> Twins are on though.


Who are the a Twins?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1999577 said:


> Directv #?????


No clue....


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1999576 said:


> They said they won't start till this is over....last round anyway.


That's so lame


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;1999513 said:


> Do you ever have those jobs you underbid it by a hundred and forty percent?


Yep........


----------



## qualitycut

Game time!!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Good they switched over


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1999582 said:


> Game time!!!!!


Free hockey in the way.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;1999563 said:


> I used to go to a place that did that. But the last 2 times i went there a flamboyant guy got a little aggressive witht the massage


That would be a problem for me. Tonight three fairly hot stylists there. All female obviously.

That's the best thing about sports clips in Hudson. No guys work there


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1999583 said:


> Good they switched over


Not here...wth


----------



## Polarismalibu

And so it begins


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1999586 said:


> Not here...wth


Nbcsn is what it's on...


----------



## Doughboy12

Came back from commercial and it was on. Thanks.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1999589 said:


> Came back from commercial and it was on. Thanks.


You didn't miss much don't worry


----------



## Doughboy12

Did it start 1-0 ???


----------



## unit28

Garage
Cigar
Game on surround

Deep thoughts

NHL network......let's go


----------



## Doughboy12

Are you all in shock? Not a peep...what happened?


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;1999592 said:


> Garage
> Cigar
> Game on surround
> 
> Deep thoughts
> 
> NHL network......let's go


I just ran cable out to the garage and put the old fridge out there. Now just need to move a tv out there someday.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1999593 said:


> Are you all in shock? Not a peep...what happened?


Nothing to worry about. They will shake that one off.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1999593 said:


> Are you all in shock? Not a peep...what happened?


Finishing my outback and eating almond m&ms


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1999595 said:


> Nothing to worry about. They will shake that one off.


I know....3rd period team.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;1999597 said:


> I know....3rd period team.


Clearly not a first period team. Noooooooo.


----------



## TKLAWN

Cafe that!


----------



## qualitycut

That was a nice goal though.


----------



## Doughboy12

Duck out of the way...pull him.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well I'm gonna go have a beer by the fire this game blows so far


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;1999601 said:


> Duck out of the way...pull him.


Huh? It was a cross ice pass and he couldn't get over quick enough.


----------



## qualitycut

They are playing horrible D


----------



## CityGuy

This is not looking good


----------



## Polarismalibu

Yep I'm forsure outside now


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1999603 said:


> Huh? It was a cross ice pass and he couldn't get over quick enough.


I don't blame Dubes for this. Whats up with the defense breaking down so much? What the?!?!?!?!

Now we have a penalty?? You've got to be kidding me.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Twins are up 1-0. Let's go!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1999607 said:


> I don't blame Dubes for this. Whats up with the defense breaking down so much? What the?!?!?!?!
> 
> Now we have a penalty?? You've got to be kidding me.


And then leave a guy all alone in front.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bring in kemper


----------



## qualitycut

Everyones always quick to jump on the goalie


----------



## TKLAWN

Polarismalibu;1999610 said:


> Bring in kemper


Why not.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1999612 said:


> Everyones always quick to jump on the goalie


I agree. Ignore the D falling apart.


----------



## TKLAWN

Son of a Bickel


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1999603 said:


> Huh? It was a cross ice pass and he couldn't get over quick enough.


He was there in time and slipped...ducked.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1999614 said:


> I agree. Ignore the D falling apart.


Announcers even said call a time out or pull the goalie. Ok? Little different places on the spectrum


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;1999607 said:


> I don't blame Dubes for this. Whats up with the defense breaking down so much? What the?!?!?!?!
> 
> Now we have a penalty?? You've got to be kidding me.


But no call on them on the second goal for the EXACT same thing.

Edit: Watch Shaw on the replay.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1999617 said:


> Announcers even said call a time out or pull the goalie. Ok? Little different places on the spectrum


He is clearly fighting the puck tonight. If you can't see that defense or not I can't help you.


----------



## TKLAWN

Kathryn Tappen!

d


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;1999620 said:


> Kathryn Tappen!
> 
> d


Yup!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Cops have their riot gear back on


----------



## Doughboy12

What the cafe game am I watching...? The whole cafing talk was Lightning this and Montreal that.....go away.


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal.........


----------



## TKLAWN

Power play let's go!

3-2 lets go!


----------



## qualitycut

Here we go


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal..........


----------



## SSS Inc.

Now I have to stay up. Crap.


----------



## Doughboy12

Wow....talk up the birds more, please. Ifs and buts were candy and nuts...


----------



## 09Daxman

Brother hood 20 plus 15!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Wow I'm impressed


----------



## Doughboy12

WOW ..... So close to tying it up.


----------



## CityGuy

We may have a game here folks


----------



## Doughboy12

Doughboy12;1999618 said:


> But no call on them on the second goal for the EXACT same thing.
> 
> Edit: Watch Shaw on the replay.


Edit: third goal.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1999634 said:


> We may have a game here folks


This........is good to see. 
Keep it going.


----------



## qualitycut

Yeah!!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Goalllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## SSS Inc.

Yessssss!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Wow!!!!!!!!!


----------



## unit28

Gooooaaaol


----------



## CityGuy

All tied up.


----------



## qualitycut

They were finally throwing the body around and being physical.


----------



## Doughboy12

With two (primary) #mnwild assists tonight, Vanek has his first career multi-assist playoff game. He's had 5 multi-goal playoff games.


----------



## Doughboy12

Missed it...on the throne. 
Still not feeling well.


----------



## unit28

Came back in



The wife is watching the game



#winning


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;1999649 said:


> Came back in
> 
> The wife is watching the game
> 
> #winning


Lucky.

Mine's been in bed for 2 hours.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1999650 said:


> Lucky.
> 
> Mine's been in bed for 2 hours.


Sounds like your the lucky 1


----------



## Doughboy12

And the hits just keep on coming. 

Me 1
Toilet seat 0

#FatAssBrokeIt


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1999651 said:


> Sounds like your the lucky 1


Well that could be. Was hoping she would stay up for some of the game.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1999651 said:


> Sounds like your the lucky 1


That's what I was thinking. My wife won't stop talking.


----------



## unit28

CityGuy;1999650 said:


> Lucky.
> 
> Mine's been in bed for 2 hours.


You'll have time soon enough to keep everyone watching

trick is to buy snacks ahead of time

Or in your case,......... have some extra baby bottles ready


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;1999650 said:


> Lucky.
> 
> Mine's been in bed for 2 hours.


Mine won't turn off Guy Fieri.


----------



## qualitycut

Sled hockey on after.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;1999654 said:


> That's what I was thinking. My wife won't stop talking.


I can't comment attm


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;1999654 said:


> That's what I was thinking. My wife won't stop talking.


Ha mine woke up when from a little nap after they scored 2 goals and was like what happened why didnt you wake why, why,how, who. Now she fell back asleep


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;1999655 said:


> You'll have time soon enough to keep everyone watching
> 
> trick is to buy snacks ahead of time
> 
> Or in your case,......... have some extra baby bottles ready


I think next weeks games will involve beer and milk.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1999656 said:


> Mine won't turn off Guy Fieri.


Hmmm dye and spike your hair


----------



## qualitycut

Vanek must have made a bet on chicago to win first period


----------



## CityGuy

Crap................


----------



## Doughboy12

Weak.........again.


----------



## Doughboy12

Yeo starting to double shift wingers on 4th line with Fontaine hurt. Looked like left leg injury for Fontaine


----------



## qualitycut

Hmmmm someone else agrees was d not dub


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;1999659 said:


> Ha mine woke up when from a little nap after they scored 2 goals and was like what happened why didnt you wake why, why,how, who. Now she fell back asleep


Been there, good times.


----------



## CityGuy

Well we've been a 3rd period team. See what they got.


----------



## Doughboy12

Chicago is perfect when leading going into the third....





That is about to change. :waving:


----------



## Doughboy12

Is Leopold the most unlucky guy or is he just out of position a lot?

Serious question.


----------



## qualitycut

Wow good PP


----------



## qualitycut

Luckily just looked at my alarm, would have been pissed if it went off at 610 tomorrow.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1999673 said:


> Luckily just looked at my alarm, would have been pissed if it went off at 610 tomorrow.


Sadly mine is going off then


----------



## Doughboy12

A lot of swatting at the puck going on AGAIN this period.


----------



## Doughboy12

Let's try this again......


----------



## qualitycut

Hit the net!


----------



## Polarismalibu

One fricken shot in 2 minutes


----------



## Doughboy12

So one shot in 2 PP.....



I think we discussed this earlier in the year. :waving:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;1999674 said:


> Sadly mine is going off then


Lucky....Mine will be set for 5:15.

And I'll be out in Montrose, Hanover and Elk River for you guys out that way. If you want to wave that is. :waving:


----------



## SSS Inc.

I've got a feeling.............


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;1999680 said:


> Lucky....Mine will be set for 5:15.
> 
> And I'll be out in Montrose, Hanover and Elk River for you guys out that way. If you want to wave that is. :waving:


I'll be in St. Paul off university

Can't get Recycle until 7 or we would start sooner


----------



## Polarismalibu

Dubes!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Double Dubes!!


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1999680 said:


> Lucky....Mine will be set for 5:15.
> 
> And I'll be out in Montrose, Hanover and Elk River for you guys out that way. If you want to wave that is. :waving:


We may pass each other in the morning I am going to Long Lake.


----------



## qualitycut

Stuart is making some nice plays.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;1999685 said:


> We may pass each other in the morning I am going to Long Lake.


We have a few stops in Burnsville then head your way about 8 a.m.


----------



## qualitycut

I cant stand how they are saying grandlund


----------



## Doughboy12

This is the game I was hoping for. 




Let's hope the outcome is too.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1999688 said:


> I cant stand how they are saying grandlund


Twitter is on fire about that. :laughing:


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1999688 said:


> I cant stand how they are saying grandlund


Yeah that's pretty anoying


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;1999688 said:


> I cant stand how they are saying grandlund


I just said that to my wife before she left. Do your homework if you'll be doing these games.


----------



## Doughboy12

@Dave_Schwartz: "Hi Doc, I'm Dave & I've been a sports reporter for 15 of your 42 years in the biz. I know you're in the hockey HOF, but..Umm. Is GRAN-lund"


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;1999693 said:


> @Dave_Schwartz: "Hi Doc, I'm Dave & I've been a sports reporter for 15 of your 42 years in the biz. I know you're in the hockey HOF, but..Umm. Is GRAN-lund"


Glad someone corrected him


----------



## Polarismalibu

Boy did they just blow that one


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;1999694 said:


> Glad someone corrected him


He said he would after the game....


----------



## Polarismalibu

It's only one game oh well


----------



## Doughboy12

Well they made a game of it. 


Came out flat to start the third and it cost them. Oh and letting up to end the second.


----------



## Doughboy12

...and that no call on Vanek getting high sticked pisses me off. Would have been 5 minutes.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;1999687 said:


> We have a few stops in Burnsville then head your way about 8 a.m.


I hope to not be up till 8


----------



## unit28

Hail in neb

http://www.wrh.noaa.gov/sgx/kml/lsr.php


----------



## unit28

Pine county
Hinkley

My point of contention attm.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

50° calm clear.


----------



## unit28

Back in my home town heb tx
Temp 80*
Dew point 60*
Humidity 100%


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like a rainy week ahead.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Up to 70% tomorrow.


----------



## Bill1090

55*
Broken clouds


----------



## CityGuy

51° and sunny


----------



## CityGuy

Still no baby. 

Monday looks more likely.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Get to ride around on the Ferris all day. Comfort.

First time going back to school's that were only mowed a week ago. I'm interested to see what the grass has done with no rain.

Pretty heavy dew in the Taylors Falls area.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

After 1 week, if I really wanted to, I could still skip the ball fields (didn't mow last week) the playgrounds are still beat into submission, and if it weren't for the rogue grasses, I could probably skip this first school.

It'll get mowed though, by looking at the forecast, looks like we will be playing catch up next weekend.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It definitely smells like spring outside.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;1999726 said:


> It definitely smells like spring outside.


And will feel like summer this afternoon


----------



## unit28

Grilled cheese with black forest ham
smothered in japalenos

breakfast starters.....


----------



## unit28

Short wave near Byron wyo

Had an uncle from there

Below that , looks like a dry line per water vapor view



Heading out to cabelas as to try the post op improvements


----------



## CityGuy

SSS were you west bound 12 between Delano and Montrose at about 845 with a sweeper on? If so I saw you.


----------



## CityGuy

Have the Miata out for one last ride for awhile.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;1999734 said:


> Have the Miata out for one last ride for awhile.


Show up on go home with baby day with the Miata.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1999733 said:


> SSS were you west bound 12 between Delano and Montrose at about 845 with a sweeper on? If so I saw you.


He didn't have a sweeper. I passed him at 8:30 almost to Montrose.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;1999736 said:


> He didn't have a sweeper. I passed him at 8:30 almost to Montrose.


You blow him a kiss?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1999726 said:


> It definitely smells like spring outside.


Not down here. Smells like cafe


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sure is nice not having to double, triple cut and still run the blowers over the grass.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;1999739 said:


> Not down here. Smells like cafe


I didn't say beautiful, just that it smells like spring.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;1999735 said:


> Show up on go home with baby day with the Miata.


They wouldn't let me leave


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1999736 said:


> He didn't have a sweeper. I passed him at 8:30 almost to Montrose.


Ahh the other tandom.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1999726 said:


> It definitely smells like spring outside.


Looks like it too!

If you know what I mean.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1999745 said:


> Looks like it too!
> 
> If you know what I mean.


Because of the Flowering Crabs????


----------



## qualitycut

Well no work turned into a 550 skid job today


----------



## NorthernProServ

Went to Menards for 3 things, one of them was bungee cords....walked out with NO bungee cords. Hate when that happens, rattle headed today I guess.


----------



## Camden

Nice day for sweeping and striping. We're down in southeastern MN and will eventually end up in Worthington tonight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;1999748 said:


> Went to Menards for 3 things, one of them was bungee cords....walked out with NO bungee cords. Hate when that happens, rattle headed today I guess.


Hahahaha...that happens to me so much at JDL, the guy at the counter rings it up and sends me out the door before I write the check. We both know every time I hop in the truck I remember something else.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;1999742 said:


> I didn't say beautiful, just that it smells like spring.


Yeah I'm off university and 280. You know the place. It don't smell good


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1999749 said:


> Nice day for sweeping and striping. We're down in southeastern MN and will eventually end up in Worthington tonight.


Man you must get paid well to go that far for sweeping. I'm sitting in elk river and this feels too far for me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1999746 said:


> Because of the Flowering Crabs????


Something like that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;1999753 said:


> Man you must get paid well to go that far for sweeping. I'm sitting in elk river and this feels too far for me.


I don't even go north of Eden prairie.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;1999755 said:


> I don't even go north of Eden prairie.


I don't go that far south


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;1999756 said:


> I don't go that far south


You still travel a ways if I'm remember right.

I'm too old and bitter for that, actually have been for years!


----------



## CityGuy

Green do you know if Phillips is licensed for fert apps or is it a side gig?


----------



## CityGuy

4.0 earthquake near Kalamazoo MI this morning.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1999758 said:


> Green do you know if Phillips is licensed for fert apps or is it a side gig?


He is licensed.


----------



## unit28

Turtles.....

We still picking up all of them and
carrying them across traffic lanes?


----------



## unit28

CityGuy;1999759 said:


> 4.0 earthquake near Kalamazoo MI this morning.


Fracking......?


----------



## Bill1090

unit28;1999761 said:


> Turtles.....
> 
> We still picking up all of them and
> carrying them across traffic lanes?


Not if it's a snapper


----------



## Bill1090

People can not drive today!!


----------



## qualitycut

To warm out fo4 this time of year


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;1999765 said:


> To warm out fo4 this time of year


I'm thinking ac....


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1999760 said:


> He is licensed.


Ok. Thanks


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;1999764 said:


> People can not drive today!!


Welcome to my world.


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;1999762 said:


> Fracking......?


Not sure. Giggles tweeted it.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;1999765 said:


> To warm out fo4 this time of year


It's just perfect out.


----------



## qualitycut

Think om going to get a weekend job at Gerten's wow


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;1999766 said:


> I'm thinking ac....


Me too. ....


----------



## unit28

No rapida por Las Cincos.......


----------



## banonea

Camden;1999749 said:


> Nice day for sweeping and striping. We're down in southeastern MN and will eventually end up in Worthington tonight.


Ware at?........


----------



## Camden

I was in your town yesterday but right now I'm in Decorah, IA.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;1999764 said:


> People can not drive today!!


Too many distractions, if you know what I mean


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;1999776 said:


> I was in your town yesterday but right now I'm in Decorah, IA.


Dang you get around


----------



## banonea

Camden;1999776 said:


> I was in your town yesterday but right now I'm in Decorah, IA.


Should of said something, we could of done lunch. I should get rates from you, got a few customers i could send your way. Only a few companies that know what there doing here.....


----------



## Camden

I go where the work is. I'm not a big believer of having a "service area". I'll work anywhere.


----------



## qualitycut

Awesome door on trailer came unlatched when i was dumping,


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;1999764 said:


> People can not drive today!!


That's everyday


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1999782 said:


> Awesome door on trailer came unlatched when i was dumping,


Gotta keep the pin in it


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1999784 said:


> Gotta keep the pin in it


They were open bar door style so door bent upward.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;1999781 said:


> I go where the work is. I'm not a big believer of having a "service area". I'll work anywhere.


I could have had a few lots for you. One big one maybe for next year


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1999786 said:


> They were open bar door style so door bent upward.


Ahh that happened to me once. How bad did it bend?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1999781 said:


> I go where the work is. I'm not a big believer of having a "service area". I'll work anywhere.


What do you do with the debris when you are so far from home?


----------



## unit28

attm............

.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1999791 said:


> Ahh that happened to me once. How bad did it bend?


Bad. Dumped all the way, i beoke the hinge with the skid so i could shut it a little weld should work


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;1999794 said:


> Bad. Dumped all the way, i beoke the hinge with the skid so i could shut it a little weld should work


If you were this way I have a welder


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Sitting in burnsville mall parking lot. Guy sitting in his car has a jacket on plus some wierd costume on his head. Face is showing with a cigarette hanging out of his mouth . Left before I could take a pic. Driving a green Pontiac that looks like a camaro


----------



## SSS Inc.

Twins Win!!!!!!!! .500


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;1999782 said:


> Awesome door on trailer came unlatched when i was dumping,


Noooooooooo!


----------



## Greenery

Anyone have 30-40 step stakes they want to sell me. I can't get anymore until Tuesday and I'm down to about 10.


Does JDL sell them? Or anyone else in the metro? I normally just get them from RND but they are out.


----------



## unit28

Chances for later tonight jumped from 10% to 20%....attm




However rh has gone down below 40%



we'll see





Tonight

Warmer. Mostly clear in the evening...then partly cloudy with isolated showers and thunderstorms after midnight. Lows in the mid 50s. South winds 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 20 percent.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My family of four will probably be in a total of about 250 at the Swarm tonight with how nice it is outside.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I really want to walk over to this table and tell them "you've been in this county at least 15 years, it's time to learn it's language ". They are making thier kids translate the menu to them, then order for them. Server asked the kids if they were born here. They said yeah, mom was pregnant with the girl who's about 15

Edit. Now they have a Spanish speaking server.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;1999798 said:


> Noooooooooo!


Thats what i get for working on a Saturday.


----------



## CityGuy

78° sunny with a few clouds


----------



## CityGuy

Peppermint Twist.
It's what's for dinner.


















It's a drive in, in Delano.


----------



## CityGuy

Greenery;1999799 said:


> Anyone have 30-40 step stakes they want to sell me. I can't get anymore until Tuesday and I'm down to about 10.
> 
> Does JDL sell them? Or anyone else in the metro? I normally just get them from RND but they are out.


Wood lath?


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1999807 said:


> Thats what i get for working on a Saturday.


Their went that 550


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1999799 said:


> Anyone have 30-40 step stakes they want to sell me. I can't get anymore until Tuesday and I'm down to about 10.
> 
> Does JDL sell them? Or anyone else in the metro? I normally just get them from RND but they are out.


What are step steaks and what for?


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1999811 said:


> Their went that 550


I bent the door back enough a little weld will work


----------



## Greenery

CityGuy;1999809 said:


> Peppermint Twist.
> It's what's for dinner.
> 
> It's a drive in, in Delano.


I've been tempted to stop in. Is it any good?

I used to live right behind the mtka drive in and would eat there regularly. I stopped there last week and it wasn't nearly as good as I remembered.


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1999812 said:


> What are step steaks and what for?


The little stakes used to hold the sign that you put in a yard when fert'n squirtn.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Greenery;1999815 said:


> The little stakes used to hold the sign that you put in a yard when fert'n squirtn.


There's also a few different kinds and sizes. I have clear tall ones. Tru green uses short black ones. Another company uses white straw looking things and some even have metal H looking ones


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;1999815 said:


> The little stakes used to hold the sign that you put in a yard when fert'n squirtn.


Doesnt jdl have them


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;1999818 said:


> Doesnt jdl have them


Dunno, I'll be finding out Monday a.m.

I hope so. Otherwise I may be using sticks I find in the yard. I should have ordered some a month ago but didn't realize I was so low.


----------



## Greenery

It sure does bug me when I pull up to a million+ house with multiple restored vintage cars and newer luxury cars and they balk at my moderately priced services.☺


----------



## Ranger620

jimslawnsnow;1999796 said:


> Sitting in burnsville mall parking lot. Guy sitting in his car has a jacket on plus some wierd costume on his head. Face is showing with a cigarette hanging out of his mouth . Left before I could take a pic. Driving a green Pontiac that looks like a camaro


Comic con is in town thats why the costume


----------



## CityGuy

Greenery;1999814 said:


> I've been tempted to stop in. Is it any good?
> 
> I used to live right behind the mtka drive in and would eat there regularly. I stopped there last week and it wasn't nearly as good as I remembered.


It's decent. Cash or check only. Large portions.


----------



## CityGuy

Greenery;1999819 said:


> Dunno, I'll be finding out Monday a.m.
> 
> I hope so. Otherwise I may be using sticks I find in the yard. I should have ordered some a month ago but didn't realize I was so low.


Do big box carry any? Maybe Fleet Farm?


----------



## Greenery

CityGuy;1999822 said:


> It's decent. Cash or check only. Large portions.


That's funny it reminded me that I did go there once. Didnt have cash or a check so I went to Dq.


----------



## Greenery

CityGuy;1999823 said:


> Do big box carry any? Maybe Fleet Farm?


Probably not. I'm guessing John deere has some, if not oh well. It sounds like where I normally get them should be restocked by Tuesday.


----------



## CityGuy

Greenery;1999824 said:


> That's funny it reminded me that I did go there once. Didnt have cash or a check so I went to Dq.


Seems to be a lot of that out here. Chinese place in Buffalo is the same way.


----------



## Green Grass

Greenery;1999819 said:


> Dunno, I'll be finding out Monday a.m.
> 
> I hope so. Otherwise I may be using sticks I find in the yard. I should have ordered some a month ago but didn't realize I was so low.


They have the generic one's at JDL if not I have some generic ones in my trailer.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1999809 said:


> Peppermint Twist.
> It's what's for dinner.
> 
> It's a drive in, in Delano.


Thanks for the invite. Chicken nuggets for dinner here.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1999826 said:


> Seems to be a lot of that out here. Chinese place in Buffalo is the same way.


All Chinese places are, thats how they avoid taxes


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;1999820 said:


> It sure does bug me when I pull up to a million+ house with multiple restored vintage cars and newer luxury cars and they balk at my moderately priced services.☺


You too, huh?

Also, JDL should have stakes


----------



## unit28

One person in the biz should have been paying his
Sounds like he took his chances


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1999828 said:


> Thanks for the invite. Chicken nuggets for dinner here.


Would have looked a little funny with 3 in the miata.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;1999792 said:


> What do you do with the debris when you are so far from home?


This was my #1 problem starting out. I initially brought along a second truck that towed my dump trailer. That worked *okay* but I was paying 2x the money for everything. I finally wised up and before I leave on a trip I'll call ahead and get a 4 yard dumpster placed at one of the spots I'm doing. I empty right into that which works out really well. Sometimes I'll fill up when I'm halfway done with a location that doesn't have a dumpster and I'll have to load the sweeper up, drive it to the spot where I have one sitting and take care of it that way (that is NOT an ideal scenario but it happens...especially in Fergus Falls where I do a lot of work).


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1999837 said:


> Would have looked a little funny with 3 in the miata.


4 I have Hannah


----------



## banonea

Greenery;1999815 said:


> The little stakes used to hold the sign that you put in a yard when fert'n squirtn.


Can you go to menards and get flags that would work?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1999839 said:


> 4 I have Hannah


Well there is always the trunk.


----------



## CityGuy

As the time nears I am getting more nervous. I know it will all work out and be fine. First time jitters I hope.


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;1999843 said:


> As the time nears I am getting more nervous. I know it will all work out and be fine. First time jitters I hope.


video or it didn't happen


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;1999837 said:


> Would have looked a little funny with 3 in the miata.


Or someone under 70 and a male


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;1999844 said:


> video or it didn't happen


That's a lot of work for this time of night.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1999843 said:


> As the time nears I am getting more nervous. I know it will all work out and be fine. First time jitters I hope.


It will all be ok. Trust me both my kids didn't deliver as planned and everything was ok.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Great. My business checking card was compromised. So my auto pay stuff won't work for now.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1999848 said:


> Great. My business checking card was compromised. So my auto pay stuff won't work for now.


Yea it will. Happened to me. It will still will. My new card had the same number just a different experation date.


----------



## qualitycut

K 100 on wild to win and 100 to win by 2 goals. #confident


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1999850 said:


> Yea it will. Happened to me. It will still will. My new card had the same number just a different experation date.


they are sending a new card with new numbers


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;1999852 said:


> they are sending a new card with new numbers


But your auto pay should still be fine


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;1999853 said:


> But your auto pay should still be fine


Some are set up with those 16 digits. Some are with the bank routing numbers. The routing number ones will be fine


----------



## Drakeslayer

Hit the exacta on the derby today. $4 made me $145.20


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ha. A guy listed a 01 ranger with nearly 1l200k miles on it. Want 12k for it because they don't make them anymore.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;1999855 said:


> Hit the exacta on the derby today. $4 made me $145.20


Nice! !!!!! I made some on the race also. The 3 in front stayed in front all race. Thats unusual


----------



## unit28

Had this one overnight
Smells like rain. ......attm


----------



## CityGuy

56° and clear


----------



## CityGuy

I feel like there is so much to do yet before the baby gets here, yet everything is done.


----------



## SnowGuy73

55° breezy clouds.


----------



## albhb3

jimslawnsnow;1999856 said:


> Ha. A guy listed a 01 ranger with nearly 1l200k miles on it. Want 12k for it because they don't make them anymore.


all the while getting 12mpg...

quality didn't you learn last series wild go down 0-2 now


----------



## djagusch

CityGuy;1999861 said:


> I feel like there is so much to do yet before the baby gets here, yet everything is done.


All a baby does for the first 3 months is sleep, eat, poop, and dirty clothes.

So all you need for awhile is formula, bottles, diapers, and clothes, drift degrentant. The kid will survive with those basics.

Nice things would be a basienet so it can sleep next to mom, a baby swing, and a lay/bouncing thingy. A breast pump and bags to store/collect milk is another thing. That's it.

Other than that you won't use it. And forget about getting a good night sleep for a bit.


----------



## Bill1090

62*
Partly cloudy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So the Swarm game was fun. I can see why someone would enjoy watching the "goal dance".

Game went into overtime, Swarm won 13-12.

Then it was fan appreciation night, and you could go on the floor and get the players autographs, which of course my kids wanted to do, so of course we did.

Then we went and got food afterwards. Got home at 1 this morning. I'm too old for this.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Guardian LandCare out of Woodbury has failed to pay in over $104,000 in sales tax since 2008.

Someone might be in trouble.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1999794 said:


> Bad. Dumped all the way, i beoke the hinge with the skid so i could shut it a little weld should work


I can help with that if you need it.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1999867 said:


> Green Guardian LandCare out of Woodbury has failed to pay in over $104,000 in sales tax since 2008.
> 
> Someone might be in trouble.


Nahhh I think that they will let them pass on it.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;1999829 said:


> All Chinese places are, thats how they avoid taxes


Great Moon near you isn't...


----------



## Doughboy12

Greenery;1999820 said:


> It sure does bug me when I pull up to a million+ house with multiple restored vintage cars and newer luxury cars and they balk at my moderately priced services.☺


How do you think they got where they are? By cheating other people out of their hard earned money.....:laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

According to pickle's future cast the rain stays east and north of me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.twincities.com/crime/ci_28029568/st-paul-lawn-care-business-charged-no-license

Pretty sure this is the guy that I went to look at a skid steer a couple years ago on.

Pulled up the serial number and there were like 5 liens on the thing.


----------



## CityGuy

djagusch;1999864 said:


> All a baby does for the first 3 months is sleep, eat, poop, and dirty clothes.
> 
> So all you need for awhile is formula, bottles, diapers, and clothes, drift degrentant. The kid will survive with those basics.
> 
> Nice things would be a basienet so it can sleep next to mom, a baby swing, and a lay/bouncing thingy. A breast pump and bags to store/collect milk is another thing. That's it.
> 
> Other than that you won't use it. And forget about getting a good night sleep for a bit.


Got it all. Moma is off until August so she said she will handle nights for now unless I'm off and can take a few.

I think it's more of I've never experienced this and not really knowing what to expect. And the firefighter in me coming out and playing out the worst scenario in my head constantly.

Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## Bill1090

Its so nice out I'm craving sweet corn and strawberry short cake.


----------



## CityGuy

Garage clean and organized.
New seat covers on in truck.
House dusted.
Beds for mom and in-laws made and ready.
Ready to heat meals frozen.


Productive morning.
Just need the wife to wake up to vacuum the house.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;1999848 said:


> Great. My business checking card was compromised. So my auto pay stuff won't work for now.


Had that last week... Now getting the phone calls and emails that auto pays are declined... That'll last about a month... Wells Fargo sends new card numbers


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;1999864 said:


> All a baby does for the first 3 months is sleep, eat, poop, and dirty clothes.
> 
> So all you need for awhile is formula, bottles, diapers, and clothes, drift degrentant. The kid will survive with those basics.
> 
> Nice things would be a basienet so it can sleep next to mom, a baby swing, and a lay/bouncing thingy. A breast pump and bags to store/collect milk is another thing. That's it.
> 
> Other than that you won't use it. And forget about getting a good night sleep for a bit.


This.......


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;1999883 said:


> Garage clean and organized.
> New seat covers on in truck.
> House dusted.
> Beds for mom and in-laws made and ready.
> Ready to heat meals frozen.
> 
> Productive morning.
> Just need the wife to wake up to vacuum the house.


Your making her vacuum the house....


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1999867 said:


> Green Guardian LandCare out of Woodbury has failed to pay in over $104,000 in sales tax since 2008.
> 
> Someone might be in trouble.


Uh.... Whoops... Suprised the State didn't get more involved earlier... Levy funds, etc.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1999888 said:


> Uh.... Whoops... Suprised the State didn't get more involved earlier... Levy funds, etc.


They did. I posted the article. They sent 18 demands to stop filing and he failed payment plans twice.

Probably why he was selling the skid.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gonna be a "mow first, look around" type day today.

Not gonna be carrying the trimmer any more than needed today.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1999867 said:


> Green Guardian LandCare out of Woodbury has failed to pay in over $104,000 in sales tax since 2008.
> 
> Someone might be in trouble.


That's who I was referring to yesterday
...sad


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;1999876 said:


> According to pickle's future cast the rain stays east and north of me.


It's on Bill's watch today.......


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;1999888 said:


> Uh.... Whoops... Suprised the State didn't get more involved earlier... Levy funds, etc.


They have
He's had his chances for a few years

He's been on a payment plan
Reason his story is making news now
is he hasn't followed through on payments


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;1999887 said:


> Your making her vacuum the house....


:laughing::laughing::laughing: Right.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1999794 said:


> Bad. Dumped all the way, i beoke the hinge with the skid so i could shut it a little weld should work


I ended up just getting a new door. $200 with the bar lock and all


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;1999892 said:


> Gonna be a "mow first, look around" type day today.
> 
> Not gonna be carrying the trimmer any more than needed today.


My yard looks like it grew 2 inches overnight


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;1999897 said:


> I ended up just getting a new door. $200 with the bar lock and all


O thats not bad, the one i broke is deivers side so it might be cheaper.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;1999898 said:


> My yard looks like it grew 2 inches overnight












Fence line hasn't been trimmed all year,grass outside the fence hasn't been mowed yet this year.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;1999899 said:


> O thats not bad, the one i broke is deivers side so it might be cheaper.


Those were $150-$160 if I remember right


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak says "drought busting rains" possible over next 10 days.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1999900 said:


> Fence line hasn't been trimmed all year,grass outside the fence hasn't been mowed yet this year.


If your paid monthly I'd say cafe it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1999906 said:


> If your paid monthly I'd say cafe it.


You'd probably say it anyway. Haha


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1999907 said:


> You'd probably say it anyway. Haha


I still take pride in my work even though I hate my job.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1999906 said:


> If your paid monthly I'd say cafe it.


I'm only mowing inside the fences today.

Do that twice per week to keep the grass level.

No trimming at this school, today.

Now onto the other two schools.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1999910 said:


> I'm only mowing inside the fences today.
> 
> Do that twice per week to keep the grass level.
> 
> No trimming at this school, today.
> 
> Now onto the other two schools.


Gotcha....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sprinkling in Lindstrom already.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

There are areas here that need to be cut, but there are other areas you'll have no idea where you mowed.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I always enjoy reading Police Clips on FB and having my properties mentioned.

An apartment in Lino Lakes, a couple of you guys have worked at, a caller called the cops because their aunt's cat won't let anyone in the apartment.


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;1999915 said:


> I always enjoy reading Police Clips on FB and having my properties mentioned.
> 
> An apartment in Lino Lakes, a couple of you guys have worked at, a caller called the cops because their aunt's cat won't let anyone in the apartment.


me thinks time for said cat to meet a bbl of water


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1999889 said:


> They did. I posted the article. They sent 18 demands to stop filing and he failed payment plans twice.
> 
> Probably why he was selling the skid.


Yeah I read the article... So "demand to file" would mean he never even did the report... hence they couldn't levy money on any periods he never filed for?

Either way... bad, bad news


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1999915 said:


> I always enjoy reading Police Clips on FB and having my properties mentioned.
> 
> An apartment in Lino Lakes, a couple of you guys have worked at, a caller called the cops because their aunt's cat won't let anyone in the apartment.


Is the cat a mountain lion I wonder? Otherwise I think someone should be able to take a cat on.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;1999909 said:


> I still take pride in my work even though I hate my job.


Looks like you may in this line of work a while huh?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Sure feels hot out when a guys not used to the heat yet. Had the a/c on full blast tilling the garden before the rain comes later this week, hopefully anyway. If we don't get rain this month, next month we'll be skipping non irregated stuff for sure


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;1999919 said:


> Looks like you may in this line of work a while huh?


At this point, who knows.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hey CB.

You and I passed out turf certification, we are listed on the site as certified!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1999905 said:


> Novak says "drought busting rains" possible over next 10 days.


Sump pump work out.


----------



## CityGuy

Time to update the will on this beautiful day.


----------



## Bill1090

Beutiful out there today.


----------



## albhb3

there goes Danica again thank god shes losing go daddy for 2016


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1999922 said:


> Hey CB.
> 
> You and I passed out turf certification, we are listed on the site as certified!


Me?????????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;1999917 said:


> Yeah I read the article... So "demand to file" would mean he never even did the report... hence they couldn't levy money on any periods he never filed for?
> 
> Either way... bad, bad news


I may or may not have had "demand to file" letters a ways in the past, back when I used to be less organized than I am now.

Might have filed, just late. May not have filed either.

About '93 +/- is when I found out I was supposed to be collecting sales tax. Thankfully then I was only doing yards for $30-50 as needed and didn't have a TON of records. Still got stuck for $3,000 though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It warm out. Sweat in play.


----------



## snowman55

Just because a guy has big house and nice cars doesn't mean he should pay twice as much. Which is often the case with bids he gets and why they always try to bicker down. So many people think a successful person should be thier meal ticket.


----------



## unit28

Grand....Slam


----------



## unit28

Bill1090;1999925 said:


> Beutiful out there today.


Jago and yourself keep watching .........


----------



## Bill1090

unit28;1999932 said:


> Jago and yourself keep watching .........


I wouldn't mind some storms today.


----------



## CityGuy

Got humid all the sudden. Wife turned the air on. She was uncomfortable.


----------



## CityGuy

Will is half done. Thank god it's like Tubo Tax.


----------



## CityGuy

73° and mostly sunny


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;1999936 said:


> Will is half done. Thank god it's like Tubo Tax.


Make sure you spell my name right.


----------



## skorum03

CityGuy;1999935 said:


> Got humid all the sudden. Wife turned the air on. She was uncomfortable.


I'm sitting in the garage and sweating. Not even doing anything


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1999927 said:


> Me?????????


Didn't check yours, thought you already were certified.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1999940 said:


> Didn't check yours, thought you already were certified.


I am, just wondering if it listed it on there.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1999938 said:


> Make sure you spell my name right.


Gren gas. Right?


----------



## CityGuy

skorum03;1999939 said:


> I'm sitting in the garage and sweating. Not even doing anything


Hope it rains tonight. Just to move the air.


----------



## CityGuy

And so it begins. The final push to finish all my small projects.


----------



## CityGuy

Time to foil tape all the duct joints.


----------



## albhb3

ac is this close to being turned on nut sweat thermometer is on the rise


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1999941 said:


> I am, just wondering if it listed it on there.


Hang on, I'll look.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;1999949 said:


> Hang on, I'll look.


Yes, you are listed.


----------



## Green Grass

Anyone remember the last date we plowed this year was?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;1999950 said:


> Yes, you are listed.


Woohoo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;1999951 said:


> Anyone remember the last date we plowed this year was?


Is this a loaded question??


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;1999955 said:


> Is this a loaded question??


No serious my kids colored all over my paper work and I can't see the dates for my last commercials.


----------



## unit28

On May 2, Achilles dumped over a foot of snow from north-central Iowa to southeast Minnesota and western Wisconsin


----------



## SnowGuy73

Lots of thunder in the distance.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;1999922 said:


> Hey CB.
> 
> You and I passed out turf certification, we are listed on the site as certified!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;1999958 said:


> Lots of thunder in the distance.


There's a decent storm cell just to the west of you.

My phone just said find shelter because lighting by me


----------



## SnowGuy73

Fat rain drops now.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;1999928 said:


> I may or may not have had "demand to file" letters a ways in the past, back when I used to be less organized than I am now.
> 
> Might have filed, just late. May not have filed either.
> 
> About '93 +/- is when I found out I was supposed to be collecting sales tax. Thankfully then I was only doing yards for $30-50 as needed and didn't have a TON of records. Still got stuck for $3,000 though.


I'd be lying if I said I haven't had one of those before... I mow grass, fix sprinklers, and clear snow... I'm no accountant...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;1999960 said:


> There's a decent storm cell just to the west of you.
> 
> My phone just said find shelter because lighting by me


Nice!......


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;1999959 said:


>


Someone has way to much extra time today lol


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;1999951 said:


> Anyone remember the last date we plowed this year was?


March 3rd week. Tuesday maybe?


----------



## CityGuy

Dark to the north of me.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;1999966 said:


> Dark to the north of me.


Annandale is getting hammered it looks like


----------



## banonea

albhb3;1999947 said:


> ac is this close to being turned on nut sweat thermometer is on the rise


I had to powder. .......


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1999967 said:


> Annandale is getting hammered it looks like


Sunny here but Dark north.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;1999959 said:


>


Haha.........


----------



## Greenery

snowman55;1999930 said:


> Just because a guy has big house and nice cars doesn't mean he should pay twice as much. Which is often the case with bids he gets and why they always try to bicker down. So many people think a successful person should be thier meal ticket.


Same rates as the guy in the little house... unless they act like a female cleansing product.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yeah, the fire hose work pants weren't the best choice to wear today.


----------



## banonea

Birthday dinner with the wife at El Tequila in Owatonna tonight. ........there salsa is to die for.


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;1999973 said:


> Birthday dinner with the wife at El Tequila in Owatonna tonight. ........there salsa is to die for.


Better then gravy??


----------



## unit28

mcd posted...........


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;1999971 said:


> Same rates as the guy in the little house... unless they act like a female cleansing product.


Same here... I don't jack rates for higher end neighborhoods... It's all how long it takes and how high maintenance they are...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;1999975 said:


> Better then gravy??


Hahahah!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well I wish I would have left the truck at the shop sounds like hail coming my way


----------



## unit28

Don't know if this things gonna jump track
But it's trying to fire up

Just a wild guess, it'll be on east side of stacy before it gets full bore


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;1999972 said:


> Yeah, the fire hose work pants weren't the best choice to wear today.


Those suck. Carhartt are 10 times better.


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;1999975 said:


> Better then gravy??


She ate the whole thing.......


----------



## Polarismalibu

Wow walked back out into tfe garage it got way dark here


----------



## Polarismalibu

Severe storm by you now snowguy


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;1999967 said:


> Annandale is getting hammered it looks like


Same with Buffalo, Monticello


----------



## CityGuy

Got really windy here all the sudden.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;1999973 said:


> Birthday dinner with the wife at El Tequila in Owatonna tonight. ........there salsa is to die for.


Happy birthday to you or her.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Moderate rain and wind.


----------



## albhb3

got dark here starting to rumble


----------



## SnowGuy73

Downpour....


----------



## Polarismalibu

Holly crap it's raining


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hail.........


----------



## Green Grass

Sunny and cooled off fast


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger,

Chanhassen (sw MSP metro) reported 1.50" hail about 30 min. ago


----------



## unit28

Green Grass;1999999 said:


> Ranger,
> 
> Chanhassen (sw MSP metro) reported 1.50" hail about 30 min. ago


He's busy doing a rain dance attm


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;1999999 said:


> Ranger,
> 
> Chanhassen (sw MSP metro) reported 1.50" hail about 30 min. ago


thanks I have a few numbers in that area to call.
Hailing here but pea size:crying:


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;1999997 said:


> Hail.........


Uh oh... how big?


----------



## unit28

...a line of strong thunderstorms will affect northern hennepin... Southeastern wright...southeastern sherburne and anoka counties through 515 pm cdt... At 447 pm cdt...a line of strong thunderstorms was along a line extending from near ramsey to hanover...and moving east at 40 mph. Dime size hail is possible with these storms.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2000002 said:


> Uh oh... how big?


Was pea sized then got a bit bigger. Now it's just raining like crazy.


----------



## Ranger620

unit28;2000003 said:


> ...a line of strong thunderstorms will affect northern hennepin... Southeastern wright...southeastern sherburne and anoka counties through 515 pm cdt... At 447 pm cdt...a line of strong thunderstorms was along a line extending from near ramsey to hanover...and moving east at 40 mph. Dime size hail is possible with these storms.


Not big enough unless we have 30+ mph winds with it. Need quarter size with wind now days


----------



## Ranger620

Off to cowboy jacks for dinner then to a buddy's house to watch the man bear pigs beat Chicago


----------



## unit28

Needs to wrap.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;1999983 said:


> She ate the whole thing.......


Wow............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got about an hour left at this school. Not really raining, but I don't care to be mowing football fields with this lightning around.

Looks like the backside is here in about 30 minutes.


----------



## CityGuy

6 drops and some wind. That's it.


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;2000004 said:


> Was pea sized then got a bit bigger. Now it's just raining like crazy.


Still sunny here


----------



## unit28

Just sprinkles here
No lightning by me.....attm


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;1999989 said:


> Happy birthday to you or her.


Her........


----------



## unit28

Just Goode that your not trimming


----------



## unit28

Light west of me

Dark se/e


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wife and oldest are on their way back from Festival of Nations at River Center.

They are coming through WBL and said the wind is blowing them all over the road in the Durango. She had to actually stop using the Bluetooth.

I could hear the oldest in the background keep saying "whoa" "wow" "cool".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Lynch is saying 3/4"+ hail has fallen.

'cco is live.


----------



## unit28

Lino /**** 60mph winds damaging hail per radar threat


----------



## CityGuy

62° and cloudy


----------



## Bill1090

I got nothing yet.


----------



## Bill1090

Sunny and 85*

Slight breeze.


----------



## skorum03

Wind just picked up but haven't seen anything yet


----------



## unit28

Bill1090;2000022 said:


> Sunny and 85*
> 
> Slight breeze.


That'll change......


----------



## Bill1090

unit28;2000024 said:


> That'll change......


#BringIt!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Accidentally told my buddy to bet the puck line so wild need to lose by 2 oops


----------



## CityGuy

Someone at the hospital is hoing to have to f ing die tonight.

They just called the wife to confirm and go over a few things for tomorrow. What ever they told her has her in tears and she can't tell me without a total break down. 
Goddamnit she was calm.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2000030 said:


> Someone at the hospital is hoing to have to f ing die tonight.
> 
> They just called the wife to confirm and go over a few things for tomorrow. What ever they told her has her in tears and she can't tell me without a total break down.
> Goddamnit she was calm.


Or it just hit her its going to happen


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2000029 said:


> Accidentally told my buddy to bet the puck line so wild need to lose by 2 oops


smart man your gonna make him some cash tonight


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;2000032 said:


> smart man your gonna make him some cash tonight


It was a bet for me.


----------



## banonea

Thunder storm warning now


----------



## SnowGuy73

Downpour again.


----------



## Drakeslayer

I hope my Weed B-Gon had time to work before the rain.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2000030 said:


> Someone at the hospital is hoing to have to f ing die tonight.
> 
> They just called the wife to confirm and go over a few things for tomorrow. What ever they told her has her in tears and she can't tell me without a total break down.
> Goddamnit she was calm.


just female emotions it will get worse.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;2000035 said:


> Downpour again.


Still sunny here.


----------



## Bill1090

Clouded up. Down to 81*.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2000033 said:


> It was a bet for me.


well that's 2x's as good thempayup


----------



## albhb3

rumbling here again


----------



## albhb3

Bill1090;2000040 said:


> Clouded up. Down to 81*.


dropped from 81 to 63 here in an hour starting to rebound again


----------



## Bill1090

I say bust


----------



## banonea

Rained and blew lile a SOB for about 30 min, now just light rain. ......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak called these spring thunder showers an "explosion". 

#fail!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2000004 said:


> Was pea sized then got a bit bigger. Now it's just raining like crazy.


Yeah stayed pea size here...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Where's the game??


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2000050 said:


> Where's the game??


Nbcsn.... On after the Tampa game


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2000050 said:


> Where's the game??


I ran out of game years ago.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2000030 said:


> Someone at the hospital is hoing to have to f ing die tonight.
> 
> They just called the wife to confirm and go over a few things for tomorrow. What ever they told her has her in tears and she can't tell me without a total break down.
> Goddamnit she was calm.


Sounds like typical pregnant female emotions...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Wow that was a heck of a deflection


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2000030 said:


> Someone at the hospital is hoing to have to f ing die tonight.
> 
> They just called the wife to confirm and go over a few things for tomorrow. What ever they told her has her in tears and she can't tell me without a total break down.
> Goddamnit she was calm.


Jeez that sounds rough.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2000053 said:


> Sounds like typical pregnant female emotions...


This. She's just freaked out because tomorrow is it.

My wife's water broke at 3 am. I was running around like a fool, waiting in the vehicle, coming back in, heading out, coming back in.

She just kept standing in front of her closet trying to figure what to wear.

Women are nuts.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2000052 said:


> I ran out of game years ago.


Yeah, well, you and me both.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Game time!!! Time for Blackhawk down!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2000052 said:


> I ran out of game years ago.


Don't tell TF that. Thumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

Got her calm. She said they told her they may not be able to give her an epidural and the drugs to start contractions so she may have to go it naturally due to her allergies to drugs.


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;2000061 said:


> Got her calm. She said they told her they may not be able to give her an epidural and the drugs to start contractions so she may have to go it naturally due to her allergies to drugs.


Why you would tell her that the night before I do not know but someone is getting an azz chewing tomorrow from me about tact. You don;t do that to an emotional pregnant women.


----------



## CityGuy

Game time...........









And I need a stiff drink after all that.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2000061 said:


> Got her calm. She said they told her they may not be able to give her an epidural and the drugs to start contractions so she may have to go it naturally due to her allergies to drugs.


Wear a nut cup or she may transfer her pain to you.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2000062 said:


> Why you would tell her that the night before I do not know but someone is getting an azz chewing tomorrow from me about tact. You don;t do that to an emotional pregnant women.


Probably better tonight and have someone mentally prepared rather than drop it at the specific moment.

My wife did both natural. First was 7lbs 6, second 8lbs 8.


----------



## Polarismalibu

They still can't say grandlund right


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2000064 said:


> Wear a nut cup or she may transfer her pain to you.......


It's packed. I'm ready to go.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2000066 said:


> They still can't say grandlund right


Look it up, Doc is saying it right.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2000068 said:


> It's packed. I'm ready to go.


Good man..... you both got this.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2000065 said:


> Probably better tonight and have someone mentally prepared rather than drop it at the specific moment.
> 
> My wife did both natural. First was 7lbs 6, second 8lbs 8.


This that way she can be prepared.


----------



## Doughboy12

Typical MN team.....have to beat the other team and the zebras. 


5 messed up calls again already.


----------



## Bill1090

Shooting going on in Winnebago county.


----------



## djagusch

CityGuy;2000061 said:


> Got her calm. She said they told her they may not be able to give her an epidural and the drugs to start contractions so she may have to go it naturally due to her allergies to drugs.


Surprised it wasn't discussed weeks ago.


----------



## TKLAWN

CityGuy;2000062 said:


> Why you would tell her that the night before I do not know but someone is getting an azz chewing tomorrow from me about tact. You don;t do that to an emotional pregnant women.


Think twice about that....


----------



## CityGuy

djagusch;2000077 said:


> Surprised it wasn't discussed weeks ago.


It was with Dr. he has a plan on what drugs he is going to use. I guess the nurse or who evere didn't take the time to read the chart.


----------



## Drakeslayer

CityGuy;2000062 said:


> Why you would tell her that the night before I do not know but someone is getting an azz chewing tomorrow from me about tact. You don;t do that to an emotional pregnant women.


She's only preggo for one more day. I would let it slide and enjoy the view. It will change your world forever.


----------



## Bill1090

Lightning now.


----------



## Doughboy12

USA won the sled hockey tournament. FYI


----------



## unit28

Bill1090;2000082 said:


> Lightning now.


Getting ready to say it might be right on your doorstep
by now........


----------



## CityGuy

Wife just told me is going to have words with Dr about it tomorrow. She is not happy at all with that nurse or whatever. I would not want to be him. She's pissed.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2000085 said:


> Wife just told me is going to have words with Dr about it tomorrow. She is not happy at all with that nurse or whatever. I would not want to be him. She's pissed.


It will all change tomorrow.


----------



## unit28

Ranger

Check for hail reports here.....?

http://www.stormersite.com/

Batting 1000,
Wife once again calls me in to watch the game.


----------



## Polarismalibu

That's a broken collar bone I bet


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ummm...How is that not a penalty????


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2000092 said:


> Ummm...How is that not a penalty????


He got the puck...

...and held the foot.


----------



## Doughboy12

Icing.....let's give Chicago an extended break.


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;2000085 said:


> Wife just told me is going to have words with Dr about it tomorrow. She is not happy at all with that nurse or whatever. I would not want to be him. She's pissed.


I don't get it. Doctor has a responsibility to inform patients about what the procedure will be and what to expect. Not sure what the problem is here.

BTW: Epidurals don't work for my wife.


----------



## Ranger620

unit28;2000090 said:


> Ranger
> 
> Check for hail reports here.....?
> 
> http://www.stormersite.com/
> 
> Batting 1000,
> Wife once again calls me in to watch the game.


Thanks. I'll put that one in the favorites. I see mpls and St. Paul had decent hail. I'll keep my ears open for those areas


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;2000092 said:


> Ummm...How is that not a penalty????


Refs are for Chicago only been handful of missed calls so far.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Wow..............


----------



## Doughboy12

Nice...............
Calling it now. Sweep.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;2000099 said:


> Nice...............
> Calling it now. Sweep.


Tampa Bay I assume.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;2000099 said:


> Nice...............
> Calling it now. Sweep.


not happening..


----------



## Camden

At this point why doesn't the NHL just put out a press release stating that they want Chicago to move onto the next round? The officiating is horrendous.


----------



## Doughboy12

Look who's back.....44


----------



## Doughboy12

Edit: Does NOT look comfortable heading off.


----------



## 09Daxman

I hate the blackhawks.....


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;2000095 said:


> I don't get it. Doctor has a responsibility to inform patients about what the procedure will be and what to expect. Not sure what the problem is here.
> 
> BTW: Epidurals don't work for my wife.


Dr told her how things were going to go and his plan and nurse has a diffrent plan.

She checked her chart and the Dr's plan is listed but nothing about this nurses plan.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Camden;2000102 said:


> At this point why doesn't the NHL just put out a press release stating that they want Chicago to move onto the next round? The officiating is horrendous.


They thought every one already knew that. That's why Pierre is in between the benches. He loves toews and Kane.


----------



## CityGuy

Well this game is going in the toilet.


----------



## Doughboy12

There it is.........NAIL TWO.


----------



## Green Grass

I changed the channel.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;2000110 said:


> I changed the channel.


I'm getting real close


----------



## SSS Inc.

Are you guys serious?? Its 2-0.


----------



## Doughboy12

If Stewart doesn't drop with Odya I will be less impressed than I am already.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I like how this announcer wants a penalty on the faceoff. Nevermind all the other crap that has happened.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;2000112 said:


> Are you guys serious?? Its 2-0.


I agree that they can come back but they're going to need to get a fair shake from the refs in order to do it.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2000112 said:


> Are you guys serious?? Its 2-0.


Maybe we are better at reading the writing on the wall........

....at NHL headquarters.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;2000113 said:


> If Stewart doesn't drop with Oduya I will be less impressed than I am already.


So fighting is the answer?

Btw I FIFY.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2000114 said:


> I like how this announcer wants a penalty on the faceoff. Nevermind all the other crap that has happened.


Pierre wants Blackhawks gravy!


----------



## CityGuy

The NHL needs to start fining refs for bad calls. These guys get away with too many bad calls.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;2000112 said:


> Are you guys serious?? Its 2-0.


I'm so tired that I just don't even care anyway is my problem


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;2000116 said:


> Maybe we are better at reading the writing on the wall........
> 
> ....at NHL headquarters.


We got this. No worries here. wesport


----------



## Drakeslayer

This guy


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2000117 said:


> So fighting is the answer?
> 
> Btw I FIFY.


FIFY???
It's all they have left at this point...


----------



## Doughboy12

If it's not the Blackhawks it WILL be the ducks. I would rather get beat by Chicago again. Then Yoe can move on. :laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

Thanks Jeremy.....we can make any goalie look good.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;2000124 said:


> FIFY???


Spelled Oduya right. No big deal but sometimes spelling errors can create some controversy.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2000125 said:


> If it's not the Blackhawks it WILL be the ducks. I would rather get beat by Chicago again. Then Yoe can move on. :laughing:


It's not Yoe's fault


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2000112 said:


> Are you guys serious?? Its 2-0.


Yes because they will not be given a fair chance.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;2000126 said:


> Thanks Jeremy.....we can make any goalie look good.


Mower man?


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2000127 said:


> Spelled Oduya right. No big deal but sometimes spelling errors can create some controversy.


Oh, "fixed it for you" got it. 
Thanks :waving:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bunch of bandwagon fans I tell ya. We'll at least make it interesting in the third.


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2000130 said:


> Mower man?


Roneck........


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2000132 said:


> Bunch of bandwagon fans I tell ya. We'll at least make it interesting in the third.


I'm just trying to go with what got us through last series...

Oh, thanks for that stat b i c h. (The good looking TV girl)


----------



## Doughboy12

PS. Sprinkles are for winners! :laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

Goal...........................


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goallllllllllll


----------



## CityGuy

Dumba is turning into a heck of a defensmen


----------



## SSS Inc.

Dubessssss


----------



## Greenery

Thank you Dumba!


----------



## Greenery

SSS Inc.;2000132 said:


> Bunch of bandwagon fans I tell ya. We'll at least make it interesting in the third.


Its pretty annoying. Almost as bad as the refs.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Dubeeeessssssss


----------



## Greenery

CityGuy;2000106 said:


> Dr told her how things were going to go and his plan and nurse has a diffrent plan.
> 
> She checked her chart and the Dr's plan is listed but nothing about this nurses plan.


I'm a rookie at this also but from what I've gathered is plan on your plan not going as planned.


----------



## SSS Inc.

We need a short handed goal.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Well that was dumb.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well I turn it off we score I switch back they score. Guess I shouldn't watch


----------



## Doughboy12

Really?????????????


----------



## CityGuy

Put a fork in them. We're done.


----------



## Drakeslayer

CityGuy;2000148 said:


> Put a fork in them. We're done.


And so are you for 6 weeks:laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

How can it be a delayed off sides when THEY brought it in.........

Cafing dumb cafing refs.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;2000149 said:


> And so are you for 6 weeks:laughing:


I'd put my money on 6 months. And Cityguy.......ask the doctor to put in an extra stitch or two for ya.


----------



## Doughboy12

Sticking to the sweep........FWIW.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Hannah and her horse


----------



## CityGuy

Drakeslayer;2000149 said:


> And so are you for 6 weeks:laughing:


What else is new?Thumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;2000151 said:


> I'd put my money on 6 months. And Cityguy.......ask the doctor to put in an extra stitch or two for ya.


Will do. Thumbs Up


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;2000152 said:


> Sticking to the sweep........FWIW.


You may be half way there. I still say Pierre cleans the breezers for the Hawks.


----------



## Doughboy12

Shoot the puck. 
Shoot the puck.
Shoot the puck. 
Shoot the puck.
Shoot the puck. 
Shoot the puck.
Shoot the puck. 
Shoot the puck.
See what they are doing with that....and Dumba for that matter. 

And yes I am on that kick again. All the set up in the world isn't working at this point.


----------



## Doughboy12

The pickle has some very tight white pants on. 
If you look closely you can make out a desert animal's foot part.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Crawford is messed up.


----------



## Green Grass

Doughboy12;2000159 said:


> The pickle has some very tight white pants on.
> If you look closely you can make out a desert animal's foot part.


You know the rules


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2000160 said:


> Crawford is messed up.


Just a bit woozy. Make him sit. Lol


----------



## Doughboy12

Green Grass;2000162 said:


> You know the rules


Chanel 11. Look for yourself. Moving pictures.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;2000143 said:


> I'm a rookie at this also but from what I've gathered is plan on your plan not going as planned.


This.........


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;2000164 said:


> Chanel 11. Look for yourself. Moving pictures.


Will do. At 10:17.

Edit. Didn't see much of anything.


----------



## Doughboy12

Really haven't hear much from Zucker at all this series........???


----------



## Doughboy12

Sweep sweep sweep sweep sweep
Sweep sweep sweep sweep sweep
Sweep sweep sweep sweep sweep
Sweep sweep sweep sweep sweep

Just out classes in every aspect AGAIN THIS YEAR. 

and no bounces.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Tickets for game 4 should be cheap. Maybe I'll pick some up so I can take my kids to a playoff game.


----------



## Doughboy12

#mnwild all-time playoff stats in Chicago:

Record - 0-8
Goals allowed - 31
Goals scored - 12
Avg. score - 3.9-1.5


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2000169 said:


> Tickets for game 4 should be cheap. Maybe I'll pick some up so I can take my kids to a playoff game.


To watch Chicago move on....:laughing: :waving:


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2000169 said:


> Tickets for game 4 should be cheap. Maybe I'll pick some up so I can take my kids to a playoff game.


Unless the wild win game three..,,


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2000172 said:


> Unless the wild win game three..,,


Which is why tickets will be cheap......

Cause they ain't.


----------



## CityGuy

50° and clear


----------



## CityGuy

It's game day. 

T minus 2 hours to the start.


----------



## CityGuy

Definitely not sure I'm ready for this.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Go hawks!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

53° light breeze few clouds.


----------



## CityGuy

Kinda nice that it's light out so early.


----------



## CityGuy

Little strange, wake up a family of 2, go to bed a family of 3.


----------



## CityGuy

Everything is packed and as ready as we can be. Just waiting for 615 to head in to the hohospital.


----------



## CityGuy

Life is about to charge for the better I hope.


----------



## unit28

Both of my kids were born during a full moon
2 years apart........


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2000177 said:


> Definitely not sure I'm ready for this.


Deep breath and go.........


----------



## mnlefty

CityGuy;2000184 said:


> Life is about to charge for the better I hope.


It's a great day for a birthday... my oldest turns 10 today. Feels like yesterday that I was right there where you are sweating it out. Time flies, enjoy every second of it today.


----------



## CityGuy

Her we go, ready or not.


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;2000190 said:


> Her we go, ready or not.


Go get em tiger!


----------



## Bill1090

58*
Partly sunny


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1olddogtwo;2000178 said:


> Go hawks!!!!


Go White Sox!!!!!!!

Oh, wait, never mind.


----------



## CityGuy

So they don't like us because we refuse the pump for iv's. It's too noisy. Gravity feed is what we want and charge nurse got involved. Told her call Dr. he said it's our way or she can deal with him.

Score 1 for us.


----------



## CityGuy

Some drugs ate onboard. Everything is on track att.


----------



## CityGuy

Quiet in here today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2000203 said:


> Quiet in here today.


We are pulling our 180 yards of mulch this week. Hopefully in 40 hours we have it all out.

It's not the amount, but the distance we have to wheel it.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2000203 said:


> Quiet in here today.


Just remember to breathe and don't be the guy to pass out.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2000190 said:


> Her we go, ready or not.


My wife was induced with both of ours around 8AM... took about 12-14 hours still... just be prepared...


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2000206 said:


> My wife was induced with both of ours around 8AM... took about 12-14 hours still... just be prepared...


They say 3 ish


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;2000205 said:


> Just remember to breathe and don't be the guy to pass out.


I passed out for the second kid.


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;2000207 said:


> They say 3 ish


sure they do we got in at 3am and didn't happen till 9 at night... or you can do what my dad did and go hit on the nurses


----------



## albhb3

so how much did quality win anyways.... I was gonna say hawks in 5, I shoulda been smacked


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;2000210 said:


> so how much did quality win anyways.... I was gonna say hawks in 5, I shoulda been smacked


Only 140....


----------



## Bill1090

Kwik trip pizza for lunch.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hot chick mowing Culvers on Brooklyn blvd. Yeah baby. 

Now I got scolded for blocking the lane at Culvers. Whoops.

Wait. She wasn't part of the crew.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2000218 said:


> Hot chick mowing Culvers on Brooklyn blvd. Yeah baby.
> 
> Now I got scolded for blocking the lane at Culvers. Whoops.
> 
> Wait. She wasn't part of the crew.


Then who was she??


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I hate people who have gas vehicles that block diesel pumps


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2000221 said:


> I hate people who have gas vehicles that block diesel pumps


Whoops, sorry, that was you waiting?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

About 2/3 of the first 1/2 of the courtyard is clear of mulch.

Making a bit of a mess, but 4 days and we've got all the mulch out of the courtyard, should have the bushes in.

Then another 2.5 days to put the mulch back in.

Then 4 days to do the mulch, bushes and trees outside the property and we're good.

Things are right on schedule.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2000225 said:


> About 2/3 of the first 1/2 of the courtyard is clear of mulch.
> 
> Making a bit of a mess, but 4 days and we've got all the mulch out of the courtyard, should have the bushes in.
> 
> Then another 2.5 days to put the mulch back in.
> 
> Then 4 days to do the mulch, bushes and trees outside the property and we're good.
> 
> Things are right on schedule.


I can hear the building going up in your head already...slow down tiger...:waving:


----------



## Doughboy12

Speaking of Tiger.... Lindsy is single again...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's either up these steps.....


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2000207 said:


> They say 3 ish


2 hours and no update???
Come on man we are all waiting by the phone.
Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2000221 said:


> I hate people who have gas vehicles that block diesel pumps


Me too... But I'm not as annoyed anymore for some reason...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Gasoline up to $02.59.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Or up these ramps to get the mulch back in the courtyard.










Anyone got an idea on saving time other than building a ramp straight up the stairs?


----------



## Greenery

I say ramps up the stairs.

What did you end up putting in those narrow spaces along the steps where the railings are? Clematis?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Daylilies and Dropmore Honeysuckle.

Daylilies went in late late last fall. Doesn't look like about 25 of them made it.


----------



## CityGuy

Got epidural about a half hour ago, pain got to her. Went from 4 cm at 1130 ish to 7-8 at 100. Dr still thinks 3 ish for aappearance.


----------



## djagusch

CityGuy;2000237 said:


> Got epidural about a half hour ago, pain got to her. Went from 4 cm at 1130 ish to 7-8 at 100. Dr still thinks 3 ish for aappearance.


2:26 or so


----------



## Ranger620

djagusch;2000238 said:


> 2:26 or so


I say 3:26


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;2000238 said:


> 2:26 or so


3:45. Wife will be demanding the baby be out because the doctor said 3.


----------



## ryde307

I say 3:07PM. Goodluck Cityguy and congrats.


----------



## Doughboy12

3:08....


----------



## Drakeslayer

Mwrman22 Maybe you need to buy this thing for the mulch removal


----------



## Drakeslayer

2:47pm for cityguy


----------



## CityGuy

Contractions are getting intense again even with pain meds. I need a drink and a cig. Little much for one day.


----------



## CityGuy

Pushing nd paging dr from st Michael


----------



## cbservicesllc

Thinking 3:59 for cityguy


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2000243 said:


> Mwrman22 Maybe you need to buy this thing for the mulch removal


Anyone around here sell them? Man I want one!


----------



## Drakeslayer

cbservicesllc;2000250 said:


> Anyone around here sell them? Man I want one!


This one is right in your backyard!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2000251 said:


> This one is right in your backyard!


Is that Lano?


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;2000243 said:


> Mwrman22 Maybe you need to buy this thing for the mulch removal


So when you dump you raise the bucket way up or....? I'm trying to wrap my head around how it works.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2000257 said:


> So when you dump you raise the bucket way up or....? I'm trying to wrap my head around how it works.


I was wondering the same. Does the bucket tip up and back into the dump?

We've been thinking Dingo, mini skid, whatever, but to work around all the bushes, it just isn't there.

We're thinking about a big plastic bin like janitors use to roll the mulch back in. Coming out is easy.....

.........

.........


----------



## qualitycut

Black man supposedly shot by cop in Baltimore


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2000262 said:


> I was wondering the same. Does the bucket tip up and back into the dump?
> 
> We've been thinking Dingo, mini skid, whatever, but to work around all the bushes, it just isn't there.
> 
> We're thinking about a big plastic bin like janitors use to roll the mulch back in. Coming out is easy.....
> 
> .........
> 
> .........


Zip tie wheelbarrow to walkbehind


----------



## Doughboy12

How about a conveyor to get it to the top of the stairs?
Load the conveyor with the skid or dump and have it drop in the tote.

Auger or belt.


----------



## qualitycut

Well cityguy must have had his baby


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2000267 said:


> Well cityguy must have had his baby


Was gonna say, must be gdfr for him. Or he's fighting the doc


----------



## Camden

We've got Doc Emrick for games 3 & 4 so even if we lose at least we'll have that.

Quality - I don't see any news organization talking about the Baltimore shooting. Got any links?


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2000269 said:


> We've got Doc Emrick for games 3 & 4 so even if we lose at least we'll have that.
> 
> Quality - I don't see any news organization talking about the Baltimore shooting. Got any links?


Not it may be his gun went off.

http://www.youngcons.com/fox-news-reporter-witnesses-baltimore-police-officer-shoot-black-man-reportedly-saw-gun-on-the-ground/


----------



## unit28

This?............


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2000268 said:


> Was gonna say, must be gdfr for him. Or he's fighting the doc


Haha... was listening to that song as I read that...


----------



## Doughboy12

http://m.1500espn.com/pages/sportsw...ome_for_wild_to_cut_ryan_suters_minutes050415


----------



## CityGuy

Ashlynn Elizabeth

554 pm


----------



## Camden

Congrats! Kids are a blessing!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Congrats, but turn the phone the other way!!


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2000274 said:


> Ashlynn Elizabeth
> 
> 554 pm


Congrats........ Thumbs Up


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;2000274 said:


> Ashlynn Elizabeth
> 
> 554 pm


Congrats. Did you pass out during it?


----------



## unit28

Congratulations to y'all 

First family photo.........awwww


----------



## Greenery

That's awesome, congratulations!


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2000274 said:


> Ashlynn Elizabeth
> 
> 554 pm


Congrats!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;2000280 said:


> Congrats. Did you pass out during it?


All good. First man to do skin to skin in this hospital Before mom.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2000274 said:


> Ashlynn Elizabeth
> 
> 554 pm


Congrats man!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2000274 said:


> Ashlynn Elizabeth
> 
> 554 pm


Congrats!!


----------



## NorthernProServ

CityGuy;2000274 said:


> Ashlynn Elizabeth
> 
> 554 pm


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Drakeslayer

CityGuy;2000274 said:


> Ashlynn Elizabeth
> 
> 554 pm


Congrats cityguy!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Where da baby at in da picchure? I aint seeing nuttin but da baby momma and daddy. That ain't right right chere.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2000274 said:


> Ashlynn Elizabeth
> 
> 554 pm


Congrats brother.....


----------



## Greenery

It's always a nice feeling when a customer calls to tell me one of the employees (a new one) sucks at life and I better not be charging hourly for him. Wtf.

And no I wasn't on site with them.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Greenery;2000296 said:


> It's always a nice feeling when a customer calls to tell me one of the employees (a new one) sucks at life and I better not be charging hourly for him. Wtf.
> 
> And no I wasn't on site with them.


Gee whiz.....that's not good.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Entertaining Twins game on believe it or not.


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;2000274 said:


> Ashlynn Elizabeth
> 
> 554 pm


Congrats!!!


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2000293 said:


> Where da baby at in da picchure? I aint seeing nuttin but da baby momma and daddy. That ain't right right chere.


It's the little thing in the corner that looks like me. Shhhhh don't tell him.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Torii hunter Homer!!!!!!!!!!! 8-5!!!!!!! Let's Go!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;2000302 said:


> It's the little thing in the corner that looks like me. Shhhhh don't tell him.


Picture was so big I didn't scroll over to that side. I thought it was weird not to have the baby in the pic.


----------



## Greenery

SSS Inc.;2000297 said:


> Gee whiz.....that's not good.


It was a fixed price job so if it takes longer it only hurts me. The weird thing is they are pretty much right on track for how long the job should take so either the other guy was pulling both their weight or the lady only was watching when he happened to just be standing there. Whatever I'm over it.

This spring has sucked so far, everybody wants their project done immediately so I do what I can just to get *****ed at or threatened that they'll find someone else who apparently can do it tomorrow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

How about this. ......


----------



## SSS Inc.

Greenery;2000305 said:


> It was a fixed price job so if it takes longer it only hurts me. The weird thing is they are pretty much right on track for how long the job should take so either the other guy was pulling both their weight or the lady only was watching when he happened to just be standing there. Whatever I'm over it.


You just don't want to hear stuff like that. Has the other guy been around a long time? Might want to talk to him.


----------



## Greenery

SSS Inc.;2000307 said:


> You just don't want to hear stuff like that. Has the other guy been around a long time? Might want to talk to him.


The other guy started this winter and is a young guy who has worked out pretty well so far. I talked to him about it and he didn't seem to know what the problem was. Maybe he was just trying to cover for him.


----------



## banonea

Hows this for a spray rig....150' of hose, was able to reach everywhere and is powered by the 7 prong trailer wiring 12 volt.

Spent all day walking and spraying every crack and curb at one of our properties and was glad i didn't half to pump a sprayer. .......


----------



## unit28

Greenery;2000308 said:


> The other guy started this winter and is a young guy who has worked out pretty well so far. I talked to him about it and he didn't seem to know what the problem was. Maybe he was just trying to cover for him.


I think if he were doing all the Work......
He'd tell you that the new guy is a slacker

and then ask you for a raise. ......


----------



## Greenery

You might want to pull that pic down.


----------



## banonea

Greenery;2000312 said:


> You might want to pull that pic down.


Was doing it as a favor to a friend, never got a dime for it, in fact, they bought all the parts and chemicals for it, just showed them how to use it, and they will vouch for me. I don't want to spray.....that's why i hired ryde to do it for me
I am just proud of myself for the ingenuity of it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;2000312 said:


> You might want to pull that pic down.


I only see about 4-5 violations.

With a license plate clearly visible.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;2000303 said:


> Torii hunter Homer!!!!!!!!!!! 8-5!!!!!!! Let's Go!!!!!!


Trevor smashed a grand slam against the Sox the other day


----------



## Greenery

banonea;2000313 said:


> Was doing it as a favor to a friend, never got a dime for it, in fact, they bought all the parts and chemicals for it, just showed them how to use it, and they will vouch for me. I don't want to spray.....that's why i hired ryde to do it for me
> I am just proud of myself for the ingenuity of it


Definitely some ingenuity going on. Good job. I just mention it for your own good and I you seemed like a cool guy. You never know who's lurking in here.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2000314 said:


> I only see about 4-5 violations.
> 
> With a license plate clearly visible.


If I worried about ever thing I did wrong in a day, i would have 37 ulcers at this point in my life.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

How did the A's centerfielder fly off the fence like that??


----------



## banonea

Greenery;2000316 said:


> Definitely some ingenuity going on. Good job. I just mention it for your own good. You never know who's lurking in here.


Thank you for the advice, and that is not being sarcastic, I pay attention to many things you guy chat about and have learned things i didn't know


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Quick check of the Dept of Ag site and there's pics that should not be posted.


----------



## banonea

Is it me or dose it seem like the dandelion are popping up earlier this year. .....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;2000321 said:


> Is it me or dose ot seem like rhe dandelion are popping up earlier this year. .....


By the number of emails and phone calls I got today alone, it's not just you noticing.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2000322 said:


> By the number of emails and phone calls I got today alone, it's not just you noticing.


I know the feeling


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2000314 said:


> I only see about 4-5 violations.
> 
> With a license plate clearly visible.


Looks like just water to me Thumbs Up


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;2000324 said:


> Looks like just water to me Thumbs Up


...............


----------



## banonea

Looks like for the most part clear here tomorrow. Works for me, got 2 more days of mowing left........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2000324 said:


> Looks like just water to me Thumbs Up


True. Lack of rain, have to move to drastic measures to get newly plants watered.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Why is it, out of 13-14 irrigation heads to be replaced, there'll be one that'll take as long as all the others combined?


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2000328 said:


> Why is it, out of 13-14 irrigation heads to be replaced, there'll be one that'll take as long as all the others combined?


Beacuse they suck.......


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2000328 said:


> Why is it, out of 13-14 irrigation heads to be replaced, there'll be one that'll take as long as all the others combined?


Cut out tool
Vice grips 
Riser puller
Pump
Flush caps
nozzle tree ....with correct brand 
Arc adjustment

Dr pepper. ......


----------



## Drakeslayer

unit28;2000330 said:


> Cut out tool
> Vice grips
> Riser puller
> Pump
> Flush caps
> nozzle tree ....with correct brand
> Arc adjustment
> 
> Dr pepper. ......


Just time...


----------



## banonea

Time for bed..........


----------



## Green Grass

unit28;2000330 said:


> Cut out tool
> Vice grips
> Riser puller
> Pump
> Flush caps
> nozzle tree ....with correct brand
> Arc adjustment
> 
> Dr pepper. ......


You forgot dig hole.


----------



## Deershack

Anyone want to bet against the thought that the rise in gas prices is tied to the fishing opener?


----------



## CityGuy

Night one 30 minutes sleep. Someone is a daddy's girl.


----------



## CityGuy

Not sure I can function all day and night.


----------



## Deershack

You will get use to it. The rewards are awsome.


----------



## CityGuy

Atleast I am getting good bonding time with her. She finally ate 1 hr ago. Now mommy is out cold.


----------



## CityGuy

Can't even put her down for 2 minutes to pee without her fussing. Pick her up and it's lights out for her.


----------



## CityGuy

My arm is falling asleep doing all this rocking.


----------



## unit28

Green Grass;2000333 said:


> You forgot dig hole.


For heads, just use cut out tool 
After that, unscrew head from riser nipple


----------



## SnowGuy73

49° calm clear.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Congratulations JT.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2000347 said:


> Congratulations JT.


Thanks Matt.


----------



## CityGuy

Proud daddy taking a selfie.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snowguy has a new toy to play with.

In about 4 hours we'll have another person praising Z-Sprays.


----------



## qualitycut

Suite for the wild game tonight


----------



## Bill1090

Ok boys I made a decision. I'm getting out of it. Seems like the customers took an overdose of stupid pills this year. Here is my 700 with 3 bagger. 61" deck, 2.3 hrs, Oregon G6 blades, and 26hp Vanguard. I'd like to get $8600 for it. I'd probably deliver if I got the asking price. If you wanted to buy my 2013 7x16 Load Trail with the sides and tool cage, I'd throw that in for an extra $2000. 


Edit: Also, if someone wants a new BR600 with maybe 1 hour on it I'll sell that for $475.


----------



## CityGuy

What time is the game and what channel?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2000358 said:


> Ok boys I made a decision. I'm getting out of it. Seems like the customers took an overdose of stupid pills this year. Here is my 700 with 3 bagger. 61" deck, 2.3 hrs, Oregon G6 blades, and 26hp Vanguard. I'd like to get $8600 for it. I'd probably deliver if I got the asking price. If you wanted to buy my 2013 7x16 Load Trail with the sides and tool cage, I'd throw that in for an extra $2000.
> 
> 
> Edit: Also, if someone wants a new BR600 with maybe 1 hour on it I'll sell that for $475.


Sorry to hear that Bill. Good luck in your future endeavors.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2000359 said:


> What time is the game and what channel?


7:00pm nbcsn


----------



## Camden

Bill1090;2000358 said:


> Ok boys I made a decision. I'm getting out of it. Seems like the customers took an overdose of stupid pills this year. Here is my 700 with 3 bagger. 61" deck, 2.3 hrs, Oregon G6 blades, and 26hp Vanguard. I'd like to get $8600 for it. I'd probably deliver if I got the asking price. If you wanted to buy my 2013 7x16 Load Trail with the sides and tool cage, I'd throw that in for an extra $2000.
> 
> Edit: Also, if someone wants a new BR600 with maybe 1 hour on it I'll sell that for $475.


What do you plan to do next?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My guys kicked me off the mulch site. Said go get irrigation systems fired up.

We will see how this goes.


----------



## Bill1090

Camden;2000362 said:


> What do you plan to do next?


My EMT class starts Monday. After that's done I'd like to go for the Paramedic class so I could have a chance with a FD. In the mean time I will probably just stick to small landscape projects.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

City of Hugo won't turn the curb stop on until the meter is installed.

City if Wyoming dropped their key off at my place so I can turn it on when needed, or turn it off if there are any issues.

Which city do you think I like working with?

I should just take Wyoming's key down to Hugo and turn it on myself.


----------



## unit28

Bill1090;2000364 said:


> My EMT class starts Monday. After that's done I'd like to go for the Paramedic class so I could have a chance with a FD. In the mean time I will probably just stick to small landscape projects.


Best of luck


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;2000305 said:


> It was a fixed price job so if it takes longer it only hurts me. The weird thing is they are pretty much right on track for how long the job should take so either the other guy was pulling both their weight or the lady only was watching when he happened to just be standing there. Whatever I'm over it.
> 
> This spring has sucked so far, everybody wants their project done immediately so I do what I can just to get *****ed at or threatened that they'll find someone else who apparently can do it tomorrow.


That sucks... I've been having the same type of Spring...


----------



## Bill1090

Rockys for lunch.

54* and rain.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2000364 said:


> My EMT class starts Monday. After that's done I'd like to go for the Paramedic class so I could have a chance with a FD. In the mean time I will probably just stick to small landscape projects.


Well props to you on doing what you want. Ive thought many times of doing something different.


----------



## Bill1090

Citydude, how's parenthood treating ya?


----------



## CityGuy

Hey Banno. Pic for you.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2000368 said:


> That sucks... I've been having the same type of Spring...


Same then call to meet them and go over what they want exactly and no call back


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2000340 said:


> Can't even put her down for 2 minutes to pee without her fussing. Pick her up and it's lights out for her.


Bad habit to be in... said the guy with only step kids and grandkids...:waving:


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2000376 said:


> Bad habit to be in... said the guy with only step kids and grandkids...:waving:


My cousins kid is like that and hes 1.5 mom picks him up every time he crys. My mom watched him for 2 weeks and went nuts


----------



## unit28

CL
Fast wheelbarrow........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2000378 said:


> CL
> Fast wheelbarrow........


Won't fit in a 42" opening or I'd just go rent an RTV / ToolCat.


----------



## unit28

Fine
If you change your mind though,
I have a few other options
that you could put a small trailer behind.......

This one comes with free fert


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;2000358 said:


> Ok boys I made a decision. I'm getting out of it. Seems like the customers took an overdose of stupid pills this year. Here is my 700 with 3 bagger. 61" deck, 2.3 hrs, Oregon G6 blades, and 26hp Vanguard. I'd like to get $8600 for it. I'd probably deliver if I got the asking price. If you wanted to buy my 2013 7x16 Load Trail with the sides and tool cage, I'd throw that in for an extra $2000.
> 
> 
> Edit: Also, if someone wants a new BR600 with maybe 1 hour on it I'll sell that for $475.


What os a br600


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2000372 said:


> Hey Banno. Pic for you.


She must behappy as all get out.....


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2000370 said:


> Well props to you on doing what you want. Ive thought many times of doing something different.


Thanks......


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;2000382 said:


> What os a br600


Stihl BR600 backpack blower.


----------



## qualitycut

Getting dark to the south


----------



## Bill1090

Raining again. Forecast shows rain for the next 7 days.


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2000382 said:


> What os a br600


Would work good for drying your mop


----------



## unit28

Turtle in the yard

Almost stepped on it
Guarantee I wouldn't have seen it from the mower


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2000383 said:


> She must behappy as all get out.....


Ecstatic. Can't get enough.


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;2000371 said:


> Citydude, how's parenthood treating ya?


Sleep deprivation has set in.


----------



## CityGuy

Can't wait to go home tomorrow. Wearing a groove in the floor. Get to walk the halls with her because room is small and she is quite when I do. Kind of a no no.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Which one of you guys is sitting outside my shop with a black GMC and a new load trail dump?????


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;2000397 said:


> Which one of you guys is sitting outside my shop with a black GMC and a new load trail dump?????


If it has a Western plow mount and a mini-bar on top please go out and tell my employee he took a wrong turn in Monticello.


----------



## unit28

Not me......


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2000389 said:


> Would work good for drying your mop


Do t have the mop anymore, donated 16" to wigs for kids.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;2000398 said:


> If it has a Western plow mount and a mini-bar on top please go out and tell my employee he took a wrong turn in Monticello.


it's funny because I thought of you first it looks like your one truck.


----------



## Greenery

SSS Inc.;2000397 said:


> Which one of you guys is sitting outside my shop with a black GMC and a new load trail dump?????


Rangers there to pick up his millings.


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;2000394 said:


> Sleep deprivation has set in.


rookie I tell ya


----------



## qualitycut

Well turns out ots not a suite but still free tickets


----------



## ryde307

unit28;2000342 said:


> For heads, just use cut out tool
> After that, unscrew head from riser nipple


Whats a cut out tool?


qualitycut;2000406 said:


> Well turns out ots not a suite but still free tickets


How do you always get tickets to everything? Send me some.

Does Aurora still come on here? We were working across the street from them today.


----------



## CityGuy

Wow! That was amazing. Wife let me doze out for 2 hours. Feels like I slept for 12. Must have been tired.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

wow, I don't check in and cityguys kid is born. congrats!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;2000403 said:


> Rangers there to pick up his millings.


Not unless he picked up another trailer. His is in my yard.


----------



## mnlefty

LwnmwrMan22;2000365 said:


> City of Hugo won't turn the curb stop on until the meter is installed.
> 
> City if Wyoming dropped their key off at my place so I can turn it on when needed, or turn it off if there are any issues.
> 
> Which city do you think I like working with?
> 
> I should just take Wyoming's key down to Hugo and turn it on myself.


That's not that bad for Hugo... Minnetonka and for sure a couple others require someone to be there when they open the curb stop.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Go hawks!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

1olddogtwo;2000413 said:


> Go hawks!!!!!!


Find your own thread you piece of ******* **** ******* **** head.


----------



## unit28

ryde307;2000407 said:


> Whats a cut out tool?
> 
> y.


Just a type of sod cutter I have, fits over heads or round valve boxes. Can use when system is running or not.
Takes 2 sec , To Tear Out 4" Of Grass AND Dirt Down AND ROUND heads
Grab the cap to replace guts
Or grab body to replace head


----------



## Ranger620

Greenery;2000403 said:


> Rangers there to pick up his millings.


Did someone say millings. Lawn has my trailer so id have to do 5 gallon buckets. Plus I wouldnt be driving a chevy:laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light rain in Shakopee.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2000416 said:


> Did someone say millings. Lawn has my trailer so id have to do 5 gallon buckets. Plus I wouldnt be driving a chevy:laughing:


So your the sucker who is going to get back a broken trailer


----------



## Bill1090

Quiet in here for being 10 mins till the puck drops.


----------



## dieselss

Bill1090;2000421 said:


> Quiet in here for being 10 mins till the puck drops.


Ok....let's go hawks!


----------



## Camden

Where's Doc Emrick?!!? Yesterday's announcing schedule had him doing our game. Things are already not going our way :angry:


----------



## CityGuy

Can't get here. This sucks.


----------



## CityGuy

Score please. One hand baby one on phone


----------



## dieselss

Nothing nothing. 
The bears are winning


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2000342 said:


> For heads, just use cut out tool
> After that, unscrew head from riser nipple


What is this cut out tool you speak of?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;2000364 said:


> My EMT class starts Monday. After that's done I'd like to go for the Paramedic class so I could have a chance with a FD. In the mean time I will probably just stick to small landscape projects.


Assuming you're a Caucasian Male, Medic will be the way to go for FD jobs...


----------



## CityGuy

Never mind just had to ask them to turn it on.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2000433 said:


> What is this cut out tool you speak of?


I would imagine a cut out tool would be like what they use to cut holes in golf greens.

Fit it over the head, give it a twist.

Not much faster than the shorty 1/3 moon shovels.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2000365 said:


> City of Hugo won't turn the curb stop on until the meter is installed.
> 
> City if Wyoming dropped their key off at my place so I can turn it on when needed, or turn it off if there are any issues.
> 
> Which city do you think I like working with?
> 
> I should just take Wyoming's key down to Hugo and turn it on myself.


Yeah some cities are wonky... Plymouth is great, MG is alright, BP is a pain...have to make an appointment, have to meet on site, and have to send proof of RPZ inspection within 2 weeks...


----------



## ryde307

unit28;2000415 said:


> Just a type of sod cutter I have, fits over heads or round valve boxes. Can use when system is running or not.
> Takes 2 sec , To Tear Out 4" Of Grass AND Dirt Down AND ROUND heads
> Grab the cap to replace guts
> Or grab body to replace head


Did you make it or buy it? Any pictures? I'm interested.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2000415 said:


> Just a type of sod cutter I have, fits over heads or round valve boxes. Can use when system is running or not.
> Takes 2 sec , To Tear Out 4" Of Grass AND Dirt Down AND ROUND heads
> Grab the cap to replace guts
> Or grab body to replace head


Oh man... where do I get one???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2000440 said:


> Did you make it or buy it? Any pictures? I'm interested.


This.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2000438 said:


> I would imagine a cut out tool would be like what they use to cut holes in golf greens.
> 
> Fit it over the head, give it a twist.
> 
> Not much faster than the shorty 1/3 moon shovels.


Yeah I usually use a trenching shovel


----------



## CityGuy

Baby out cold. Tried to put her down, cried. Pick her up sleeps. My arm may fall off.


----------



## CityGuy

Wild looking good so far.

Edit. Never mind


----------



## dieselss

Goallllllllll


----------



## albhb3

man...bear...pig... its whats for dinner

at least you got the vikes


----------



## CityGuy

Other than the soft goal the Wild are looking good. Have some energy.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2000419 said:


> So your the sucker who is going to get back a broken trailer


Its insured (I think) and a 2 year warranty so I'm covered


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;2000447 said:


> Goallllllllll


What's the score?


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2000445 said:


> Baby out cold. Tried to put her down, cried. Pick her up sleeps. My arm may fall off.


You guys going home tomorrow then?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2000302 said:


> It's the little thing in the corner that looks like me. Shhhhh don't tell him.


Well we could call you TM jr.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2000452 said:


> You guys going home tomorrow then?


The plan is tomorrow am. Dr and ped need to assess first. Nurse says everything looks good as far as she can tell and chart looks good.


----------



## CityGuy

Going to hopefully work a half day tomorrow and then Thursday and Friday even though it's a day off to make up some of the time. This county is bending over backwards to help.


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo;2000451 said:


> What's the score?


1_0 hawks. Start of the 2nd


----------



## TKLAWN

Just a heads up so no one else gets screwed....


Don't ever buy anything from Minneapolis commercial mower, guy is a complete fraud. I bought a supposedly fully gone through Wright stander, mowed one yard and the clutch is shot. So I call him up and explain it to see if they will work with me on it says it's used and bought as is. Guy is a Wright dealer too.

What a cafing joke!


----------



## TKLAWN

dieselss;2000456 said:


> 1_0 hawks. Start of the 2nd


All the negativity that's in this town sucks!


----------



## albhb3

TKLAWN;2000458 said:


> All the negativity that's in this town sucks!


hey you can only polish a turd for so long. you shoulda known better


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;2000454 said:


> The plan is tomorrow am. Dr and ped need to assess first. Nurse says everything looks good as far as she can tell and chart looks good.


don't plan to get out till 12-1pm don't ask me what takes them so long


----------



## dieselss

TKLAWN;2000458 said:


> All the negativity that's in this town sucks!


Our fans that are there aren't positive?


----------



## TKLAWN

dieselss;2000461 said:


> Our fans that are there aren't positive?


 I didn't know there was hockey fans in Indiana!


----------



## Bill1090

cbservicesllc;2000435 said:


> Assuming you're a Caucasian Male, Medic will be the way to go for FD jobs...


I'm trying to decide if a fire tech course would be beneficial also.


----------



## albhb3

TKLAWN;2000462 said:


> I didn't know there was hockey fans in Indiana!


well it is right next to ill


----------



## Bill1090

TKLAWN;2000462 said:


> I didn't know there was hockey fans in Indiana!


They're the big corn fed girls you see eating corndogs.


----------



## albhb3

Bill1090;2000465 said:


> They're the big corn fed girls you see eating corndogs.


isn't that sw minny seen more then a few that needed to be put out to pasture


----------



## Doughboy12

unit28;2000415 said:


> Just a type of sod cutter I have, fits over heads or round valve boxes. Can use when system is running or not.
> Takes 2 sec , To Tear Out 4" Of Grass AND Dirt Down AND ROUND heads
> Grab the cap to replace guts
> Or grab body to replace head


Sounds a lot like a golf cup cutter.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2000438 said:


> I would imagine a cut out tool would be like what they use to cut holes in golf greens.
> 
> Fit it over the head, give it a twist.
> 
> Not much faster than the shorty 1/3 moon shovels.


Looks like I should have read ahead...:waving:


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;2000459 said:


> hey you can only polish a turd for so long. you shoulda known better


Ha, haven't heard that in a long time.


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;2000460 said:


> don't plan to get out till 12-1pm don't ask me what takes them so long


Dr said 10 if ped is ok with it. So 12 likely.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2000445 said:


> Baby out cold. Tried to put her down, cried. Pick her up sleeps. My arm may fall off.


I'll mention it again. Bad plan. Put her down and let her cry too sleep or you will hate life. When she is 12 and you still have to hold her to get to sleep...


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2000438 said:


> I would imagine a cut out tool would be like what they use to cut holes in golf greens.
> 
> Fit it over the head, give it a twist.
> 
> Not much faster than the shorty 1/3 moon shovels.


Sure thing

Heck it even holds the sod and soil together

So when you have the head replaced
your setting the sod ring right back

The sod comes out faster in one piece
and reinstall s way faster than grabbing loose dirt to repack

Way faster.......


----------



## Doughboy12

unit28;2000472 said:


> Sure thing
> 
> Heck it even holds the sod and soil together
> 
> So when you have the head replaced
> your setting the sod ring right back
> 
> The sod comes out faster in one piece
> and reinstall s way faster than grabbing loose dirt to repack
> 
> Way faster.......


You could make one from a coffee can......if they still made them from tin. Let me know if you want one.


----------



## unit28

CityGuy;2000445 said:


> Baby out cold. Tried to put her down, cried. Pick her up sleeps. My arm may fall off.


Just waite.......
At 7yrs old my son still liked to be carried
lol


----------



## albhb3

Doughboy12;2000471 said:


> I'll mention it again. Bad plan. Put her down and let her cry too sleep or you will hate life. When she is 12 and you still have to hold her to get to sleep...


ours never had that problem and was always picked up to sleep at 4months now


----------



## unit28

Doughboy12;2000473 said:


> You could make one from a coffee can......if they still made them from tin. Let me know if you want one.


Or for large valve boxes
use a truck rim


----------



## Doughboy12

Don't feed the trolls.............


----------



## cbservicesllc

albhb3;2000460 said:


> don't plan to get out till 12-1pm don't ask me what takes them so long


This......


----------



## SSS Inc.

Holy Hottie sitting behind Yeo.


----------



## dieselss

SSS Inc.;2000479 said:


> Holy Hottie sitting behind Yeo.


Yep.........


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2000479 said:


> Holy Hottie sitting behind Yeo.


The one drinking beer??? :laughing:
Good form...pinky extended. :waving:


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2000479 said:


> Holy Hottie sitting behind Yeo.


Yeah. I saw that earlier. Quality to section 117! Quality to section 117!


----------



## CityGuy

Holy crap it's drizzling out.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;2000479 said:


> Holy Hottie sitting behind Yeo.


Funny cause at the beginning it wasn't her was another chick. They must have swapped for something better to look at. Lol


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2000483 said:


> Holy crap it's drizzling out.


Was flat out raining in my way home....


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;2000484 said:


> Funny cause at the beginning it wasn't her was another chick. They must have swapped for something better to look at. Lol


They probably do that. Offer "a lot left to be desired chick" a better seat and bring in hotties. Whatever the case I would be more than willing to help her in any way I can.


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;2000485 said:


> Was flat out raining in my way home....


First time outside sine about 2 this afternoon.


----------



## Greenery

Much better than some of the nose pickers and cell phone zombies that we saw behind the Chicago home game benches.


----------



## unit28

Has serrated teeth 
The top is open, easy to push sod ring out
Pretty sure it's over .125 gauge
This one's for heads, fits rotor and stationary.
A 4" deep cut

Bought it back in the 80s from lesco
From their golf maintenance section.
If you have multiple heads to cut grass back
it's the cat's patoot.


----------



## CityGuy

Baby out of swaddling thing and back down for the count. I think she is unhappy about not being able to move around a bit.


----------



## CityGuy

Holy red in Calgary!


----------



## dieselss

Greenery;2000488 said:


> Much better than some of the nose pickers and cell phone zombies that we've seen in past games behind the player benches.


And y'all are making fun of our cornfed hicks....


----------



## Greenery

dieselss;2000492 said:


> And y'all are making fun of our cornfed hicks....


Past games as in the Chicago home games.


----------



## dieselss

It's all good. Y'all still talk funny to us


----------



## Bill1090

dieselss;2000492 said:


> And y'all are making fun of our cornfed hicks....


Yep. Except Indy wasn't terrible sight seeing. But that was back in HS for a FFA trip. Lots of girls looked good to me back then.


----------



## Ranger620

Remember we're a 3rd period team. Let go man bear pigs


----------



## dieselss

Lotta game left fo sha


----------



## SSS Inc.

Dubes!!!!!


----------



## unit28

Y'all....

Man I ain't been back home to TX since I left

Dern ,
been about 9 yrs now


----------



## unit28

Holding. .....


----------



## unit28

Cripes sake

Hammer that puck in already


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wild are done.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2000502 said:


> Wild are done.


Not yet.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wild are flat out horrible.


----------



## Doughboy12

Nice sense of urgency AGAIN. NOT.


----------



## Polarismalibu

They have 67 minutes left of hockey in there season


----------



## dieselss

3 penalty kills. Go hawks


----------



## Doughboy12

Sticking with my sweep prediction...






...adding NEVER lead in a game this series.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

They just dance with the puck. Not one wants to be the hero.


----------



## Bill1090

Did it just freeze up for anyone else?


----------



## Polarismalibu

They always look like a different team in the second round


----------



## dieselss

Not here it didnt


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2000509 said:


> They just dance with the puck. Not one wants to be the hero.


Their last goal was Dumba end to end "I'll do it myself" play....too bad. They don't look like the same team anymore.

Welcome to the wild team that started this season.

Some of that IS the skill and experience of Chicago.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Polarismalibu;2000506 said:


> They have 67 minutes left of hockey in there season


Went by Zachs Cabin today. He already has the fishing boat in.


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2000514 said:


> Went by Zachs Cabin today. He already has the fishing boat in.


Golf clubs were getting dusted off yesterday.


----------



## unit28

Bill1090;2000510 said:


> Did it just freeze up for anyone else?


Think so............


----------



## Doughboy12

So ready to move on this year...and chear for Chicago.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Someone edited Wild's wiki page....owners....Patrick Kane.


----------



## TKLAWN

Stick a fork in em' dunzo!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Typical..........


----------



## dieselss

Oh yea!!!.....


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2000519 said:


> Stick a fork in em' dunzo!


Yup. ...... sutter sucks. And they can't hit the net


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2000522 said:


> Yup. ...... sutter sucks. And they can't hit the net


Wait what? 30 shots tonight....


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2000522 said:


> Yup. ...... sutter sucks. And they can't hit the net


So dose vanek


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2000522 said:


> Yup. ...... sutter sucks. And they can't hit the net


Too many minutes is what all the talking heads are saying.


----------



## dieselss

Till Thursday gents.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2000524 said:


> So dose vanek


Seems to fall over when someone gets close.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2000523 said:


> Wait what? 30 shots tonight....


Yea and they missed about 10 on the pp


----------



## qualitycut

6 state trucks blocking the off ramp for the sweeper. How many trucks you use sss


----------



## NorthernProServ

Not going to be a fun time for spraying these next 7 days, already planned on working sat. and Sunday but looks like rain both days too  

Dandelions are nuts out there already.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Bill, sorry to hear, best of luck to you....looks like a nice machine !

I don't think it would be a stretch in saying we have all thought about doing what you just did. I know I have a few times already this year. 

If it was not for working 6-7 days a week, no ******* customers, that right there would make things 80% better.


----------



## unit28

NorthernProServ;2000533 said:


> Not going to be a fun time for spraying these next 7 days, already planned on working sat. and Sunday but looks like rain both days too
> 
> Dandelions are nuts out there already.


Have you tried speed zone w/ spreader sticker?


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2000535 said:


> Bill, sorry to hear, best of luck to you....looks like a nice machine !
> 
> I don't think it would be a stretch in saying we have all thought about doing what you just did. I know I have a few times already this year.
> 
> If it was not for working 6-7 days a week, no ******* customers, that right there would make things 80% better.


Easy, dont work 6-7 days a week


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2000532 said:


> 6 state trucks blocking the off ramp for the sweeper. How many trucks you use sss


You'd have to sweep gravel roads to justify that many trucks. Even then 1 sweeper for 6 trucks is ridiculous.


----------



## Greenery

Husband hired this me spring for lawn apps. 30 minutes after first app wife calls freaking out asking about what I used. Telling me its going to kill all the bees. Wants all the info on products even though I explained it's all on the sheet I left. Says she's going to have a long talk with her husband lol.

should be an interesting follow up call to come.


----------



## Doughboy12

Greenery;2000543 said:


> Husband hired this me spring for lawn apps. 30 minutes after first app wife calls freaking out asking about what I used. Telling me its going to kill all the bees. Wants all the info on products even though I explained it's all on the sheet I left. Says she's going to have a long talk with her husband lol.
> 
> should be an interesting follow up call to come.


Cafing people need to stop listening to the media. Nothing but hype and fear mongering.


----------



## banonea

dieselss;2000494 said:


> It's all good. Y'all still talk funny to us


Really. ........lol


----------



## Camden

Greenery;2000543 said:


> Husband hired this me spring for lawn apps. 30 minutes after first app wife calls freaking out asking about what I used. Telling me its going to kill all the bees. Wants all the info on products even though I explained it's all on the sheet I left. Says she's going to have a long talk with her husband lol.
> 
> should be an interesting follow up call to come.


Funny. Unless you were applying an insecticide - specifically a neonicotinoid - her bees will be fine.

Btw - I'm a huge bee lover and I do believe they're in jeopardy but fertilizer isn't the problem.


----------



## SnowGuy73

56° breezy foggy.


----------



## unit28

Some people do stack their apps


----------



## unit28

found this old thing in the barn

I need to sell it or trade for a single wheel velky


----------



## CityGuy

Night 2.

Baby is having some type of digestive issues. Eats, burps, then an hour or so later crys constantly. We've tried everything. Nurses have tried. 
Might be colic or something else. Waiting for Dr this morning. 
Might not be going home today.


----------



## CityGuy

Mom and dad are exhausted to the point we might send her to the nursery for a few hours so we can sleep.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2000551 said:


> Mom and dad are exhausted to the point we might send her to the nursery for a few hours so we can sleep.


Get some rest. You are in the hospital and they will take care of the baby. As much as you want to help, doing it with no sleep wont help, that and your mom is there,she will keep them in check......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Great start to the regular mowing season..... Drizzle. FML.


----------



## banonea

SnowGuy73;2000554 said:


> Great start to the regular mowing season..... Drizzle. FML.


Spent the day like that yesterday, shut down for a hour than back at it. Got 2 big apartment community today than rip out 14 shrubs and replace them tomorrow. .....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2000550 said:


> Night 2.
> 
> Baby is having some type of digestive issues. Eats, burps, then an hour or so later crys constantly. We've tried everything. Nurses have tried.
> Might be colic or something else. Waiting for Dr this morning.
> Might not be going home today.


Or reflux. Breast milk or formula?


----------



## unit28

CityGuy;2000551 said:


> Mom and dad are exhausted to the point we might send her to the nursery for a few hours so we can sleep.


You just don't get spoiled already........kidding

You've been pretty wound up ,
but sounds like yall need a breather

Especially where you get nurses running in and out constantly


----------



## SnowGuy73

Watching a guy at a property next to one of mine spray herbicide in the rain.


----------



## banonea

SnowGuy73;2000563 said:


> Watching a guy at a property next to one of mine spray herbicide in the rain.


That is dumb........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got an irrigation pipe, leaks after the curb stop, but before the valve in the irrigation box.

Irrigation box, big green box, 2'h, 6'l, 3'w, not talking about a valve box.

Anyways, I've pulled it apart 4 times and retaped it. Still leaks. Not a lot, just a drip. I would put new parts in, but it's got a slip joint and I can't access the bottom piece to put a new one of those in, it's on the pipe that goes into the ground, and I can't dig that pipe with it's location in the box.

Anything I can seal this pipe off with other than plumbers putty?


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2000565 said:


> Got an irrigation pipe, leaks after the curb stop, but before the valve in the irrigation box.
> 
> Irrigation box, big green box, 2'h, 6'l, 3'w, not talking about a valve box.
> 
> Anyways, I've pulled it apart 4 times and retaped it. Still leaks. Not a lot, just a drip. I would put new parts in, but it's got a slip joint and I can't access the bottom piece to put a new one of those in, it's on the pipe that goes into the ground, and I can't dig that pipe with it's location in the box.
> 
> Anything I can seal this pipe off with other than plumbers putty?


Not sure if it will work but silicone on it


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2000565 said:


> Got an irrigation pipe, leaks after the curb stop, but before the valve in the irrigation box.
> 
> Irrigation box, big green box, 2'h, 6'l, 3'w, not talking about a valve box.
> 
> Anyways, I've pulled it apart 4 times and retaped it. Still leaks. Not a lot, just a drip. I would put new parts in, but it's got a slip joint and I can't access the bottom piece to put a new one of those in, it's on the pipe that goes into the ground, and I can't dig that pipe with it's location in the box.
> 
> Anything I can seal this pipe off with other than plumbers putty?


Pic?

To me, imo.......
it sounds like you need to pull the box out
and dig some more for accessing the leak better.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2000557 said:


> Or reflux. Breast milk or formula?


Breastfeeding, but it's the other stuff right now, milk in a day or 2 yet.


----------



## CityGuy

Her Dr says good to go. Waiting for baby Dr at 8. See what he says.


----------



## unit28

CityGuy;2000570 said:


> Her Dr says good to go. Waiting for baby Dr at 8. See what he says.


Sounds good!


----------



## unit28

Listening to scanner
Truck and trailers today.......


----------



## unit28

Greenery;2000543 said:


> Husband hired this me spring for lawn apps. 30 minutes after first app wife calls freaking out asking about what I used. Telling me its going to kill all the bees. Wants all the info on products even though I explained it's all on the sheet I left. Says she's going to have a long talk with her husband lol.
> 
> should be an interesting follow up call to come.


Let them know about the residual, and how long it lasts.

maybe couple hours?

Not saying that the ingredients you applied are toxic to bees
, but at least they'll have a better understanding


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2000569 said:


> Breastfeeding, but it's the other stuff right now, milk in a day or 2 yet.


Other stuff? Colostrum?


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2000565 said:


> Got an irrigation pipe, leaks after the curb stop, but before the valve in the irrigation box.
> 
> Irrigation box, big green box, 2'h, 6'l, 3'w, not talking about a valve box.
> 
> Anyways, I've pulled it apart 4 times and retaped it. Still leaks. Not a lot, just a drip. I would put new parts in, but it's got a slip joint and I can't access the bottom piece to put a new one of those in, it's on the pipe that goes into the ground, and I can't dig that pipe with it's location in the box.
> 
> Anything I can seal this pipe off with other than plumbers putty?


I bet there's a JB Weld product that would work.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2000576 said:


> Other stuff? Colostrum?


Yeah that stuff. Sorry brain dead With no sleep.


----------



## CityGuy

Baby Dr Says good to go. Her Dr is just wanting to stop by and say hi. Waiting on the papers now.


----------



## qualitycut

Raining good here


----------



## Bill1090

Pulling day lilies today. Forgot how strong the roots are on these things!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Rain in Minnetonka.


----------



## ryde307

Camden;2000546 said:


> Funny. Unless you were applying an insecticide - specifically a neonicotinoid - her bees will be fine.
> 
> Btw - I'm a huge bee lover and I do believe they're in jeopardy but fertilizer isn't the problem.


This.



unit28;2000536 said:


> Have you tried speed zone w/ spreader sticker?


We use Trimec 992 with sticker. Works well even with some rain.



qualitycut;2000585 said:


> Raining good here


Haven't had a drop in Hopkins. The air is so heavy and wet though it feels like it could rain any second.


----------



## skorum03

Rain on and off all morning. Deciding what to do. Just walked around the yard, fairly soft


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks good at Gertens.

Plus the rain stopped.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Figure quality will be buying 1 bush at a time with the new gal in the shack at Gertens.


----------



## CityGuy

And we're almost ready to go. Someone got hungry and it wasn't me.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2000596 said:


> And we're almost ready to go. Someone got hungry and it wasn't me.


I'm sure you are too lol


----------



## Camden

Quick poll question: Tattoos on a chick? Yay or Nay?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2000598 said:


> Quick poll question: Tattoos on a chick? Yay or Nay?


You talking like one small one or full cover


----------



## Bill1090

Camden;2000598 said:


> Quick poll question: Tattoos on a chick? Yay or Nay?


Depends. If she's a sporty looking chick then yay. If not, nay.


----------



## Bill1090

It's a bit muggy today.


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;2000599 said:


> You talking like one small one or full cover


I'm talking one whole arm full of tats.



Bill1090;2000601 said:


> Depends. If she's a sporty looking chick then yay. If not, nay.


Good point. If she's dressed nice they seem to be less trashy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;2000598 said:


> Quick poll question: Tattoos on a chick? Yay or Nay?


Location, size, subject and intent are all factors.


----------



## ryde307

SnowGuy73;2000605 said:


> Location, size, subject and intent are all factors.


This. I like Tattoos. I have a few and my right arm is a full sleeve. So I can't knock others. I have seen a lot that it looks good and a lot the other way. Almost a blonde vs brunette thing for me.


----------



## skorum03

Bill1090;2000601 said:


> Depends. If she's a sporty looking chick then yay. If not, nay.


I'm with Bill. It all depends. A chick with a full sleeve tat might be fun you know.

Now if I were looking for a wife, I probably wouldn't be hanging around tattoo studios looking for "the one"


----------



## banonea

Camden;2000598 said:


> Quick poll question: Tattoos on a chick? Yay or Nay?


Hell ya, my wife has one that goes from her ankle to her ass cheek........it's hot.


----------



## banonea

Camden;2000603 said:


> I'm talking one whole arm full of tats.
> 
> Good point. If she's dressed nice they seem to be less trashy.


My wife has a 1/4 sleeve, looks great. It depends on what the subject matter is


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Tat's are gross.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2000617 said:


> Tat's are gross.


You aint seen good tat's on a naked women .......lol


----------



## banonea

Tramp stamps are reading material. .......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;2000618 said:


> You aint seen good tat's on a naked women .......lol


I would perform better with Whiskey SSS.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2000622 said:


> I would perform better with Whiskey SSS.


Wait what???


----------



## SSS Inc.

Is four hours too soon to dump a new guy. I asked him to do something and he showed me a blister. I told him he needs some calises and walked away


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;2000624 said:


> Is four hours too soon to dump a new guy. I asked him to do something and he showed me a blister. I told him he needs some calises and walked away


All mine almost got it yesterday, doing much better today......dont think they like it when i get mad.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;2000624 said:


> Is four hours too soon to dump a new guy. I asked him to do something and he showed me a blister. I told him he needs some calises and walked away


Maybe better acclimated as an office gopher


----------



## mnlefty

LwnmwrMan22;2000565 said:


> Got an irrigation pipe, leaks after the curb stop, but before the valve in the irrigation box.
> 
> Irrigation box, big green box, 2'h, 6'l, 3'w, not talking about a valve box.
> 
> Anyways, I've pulled it apart 4 times and retaped it. Still leaks. Not a lot, just a drip. I would put new parts in, but it's got a slip joint and I can't access the bottom piece to put a new one of those in, it's on the pipe that goes into the ground, and I can't dig that pipe with it's location in the box.
> 
> Anything I can seal this pipe off with other than plumbers putty?


Had ok luck a couple times with combo of Teflon tape first, then plumbers putty or thread seal compound over the tape.


----------



## unit28

Couple calls today
Nat. Gas company probably hates contractors.
Last call was about a 2" line, still blowing


----------



## mnlefty

mnlefty;2000628 said:


> Had ok luck a couple times with combo of Teflon tape first, then plumbers putty or thread seal compound over the tape.


If the slip fix is a telescoping one you can sometimes cut beyond it, push the telescoping section back in, make your repair and telescope to reconnect as you would with a new one.


----------



## unit28

Could do compression fitting

I've used blue epoxy sometimes, or a wrap that seals like a cast

LMN, 
Have you looked at the leak detector?


----------



## unit28

Yeah/No.....?


----------



## unit28

Pipe wrap.......

http://www.tchristy.net/product_det...xpandable=0&subexpandable=0&subsubexpandable=


----------



## Greenery

SSS Inc.;2000624 said:


> Is four hours too soon to dump a new guy. I asked him to do something and he showed me a blister. I told him he needs some calises and walked away


 5 hours for my guy the other day so I would say no.


----------



## Greenery

I now see why you guys were selling your grandstands/vantages. 

These things are junk. Serious regret.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2000595 said:


> Figure quality will be buying 1 bush at a time with the new gal in the shack at Gertens.


Wait, what?


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2000637 said:


> I now see why you guys were selling your grandstands/vantages.
> 
> These things are junk. Serious regret.


Whats wrong with it


----------



## Camden

I just called White Bear Lake Superstore to tell them that I'll take this truck:

http://www.whitebearlakesuperstore....el_Drive_Denali-White_Bear_Lake-MN/2432981413

I said before I drive all the way there I want to make sure it's legit...diesel engine, Denali and HAS A PLOW like what's shown in the photos.

It has a diesel, it's a Denali but there's NO PLOW. Despite the fact the ad says "w/ loyalty, price includes plow"! How is that even legal???

:angry:


----------



## Bill1090

73*
Dew point of 60*


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;2000640 said:


> Whats wrong with it


The wheel base and stance are out of wack.

Front and rear wheels are spaced too far apart and the front wheels are way to close together. Scalp city compared to what I'm used to. Deck bounce is also out of control, again scalp city. I don't like how high you stand up on the platform. The floppy right side control arm is annoying. Controls don't return to neutral when released. I'm sure I'll get used to some of it but overall at this point I'm less than impressed.

Oh and forget about going forward up a steep hill. It cuts across a hill fine (other than the lower side of deck cutting significantly shorter) problem is when you need to turn around to go back the other way it wants to flip over backwards anytime the front is pointed uphill.


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2000644 said:


> The wheel base and stance are out of wack.
> 
> Front and rear wheels are spaced too far apart and the front wheels are way to close together. Scalp city compared to what I'm used to. Deck bounce is also out of control, again scalp city. I don't like how high you stand up on the platform. The floppy right side control arm is annoying. Controls don't return to neutral when released. I'm sure I'll get used to some of it but overall at this point I'm less than impressed.


Those were my thoughts when i demoed 1 last year


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;2000645 said:


> Those were my thoughts when i demoed 1 last year


My mistake for not demoing one.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My guys love the Grandstand. I have to yell at them to use the ZTRs at bigger properties.

You by new? Or used? If used, is the update done for the deck? Should be some bolts just above and in front of the rear wheels where the arms of the deck come back to


Earlier ones, the bolts would wear out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2000639 said:


> Wait, what?


You read it. You'll see.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2000650 said:


> You read it. You'll see.


Hmm might go bu5 a day Lillie


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;2000644 said:


> The wheel base and stance are out of wack.
> 
> Front and rear wheels are spaced too far apart and the front wheels are way to close together. Scalp city compared to what I'm used to. Deck bounce is also out of control, again scalp city. I don't like how high you stand up on the platform. The floppy right side control arm is annoying. Controls don't return to neutral when released. I'm sure I'll get used to some of it but overall at this point I'm less than impressed.
> 
> Oh and forget about going forward up a steep hill. It cuts across a hill fine (other than the lower side of deck cutting significantly shorter) problem is when you need to turn around to go back the other way it wants to flip over backwards anytime the front is pointed uphill.


Weird. I would use my vantage over anything I have used.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;2000648 said:


> My guys love the Grandstand. I have to yell at them to use the ZTRs at bigger properties.
> 
> You by new? Or used? If used, is the update done for the deck? Should be some bolts just above and in front of the rear wheels where the arms of the deck come back to
> 
> Earlier ones, the bolts would wear out.


Used but a 2012 so it should have the update. Yours was also a 48 so I'm assuming it used the same size frame which is going to give it less deck overhang past the wheels which would help with part of the problem I'm seeing.


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;2000653 said:


> Weird. I would use my vantage over anything I have used.


I've been running fixed deck stander for years and the only thing the toro has over it is the actual cut quality on smooth non hilly or bumpy turf.

I'm sure I'll adapt and get used to it.

One glaring difference is the standers front wheels are 11 inches further apart with anti scalp wheels in the center. Wheelbase on the stander is also 4-5 inches shorter.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;2000654 said:


> Used but a 2012 so it should have the update. Yours was also a 48 so I'm assuming it used the same size frame which is going to give it less deck overhang past the wheels which would help with part of the problem I'm seeing.


Yeah the 48" with deck as wide as the tires kinda sucks, but is kinda nice too. You can run the tires down the curbs and there's no overhang.


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2000655 said:


> I've been running fixed deck stander for years and the only thing the toro has over it is the actual cut quality on smooth non hilly or bumpy turf.
> 
> I'm sure I'll adapt and get used to it.
> 
> One glaring difference is the standers front wheels are 11 inches further apart with anti scalp wheels in the center. Wheelbase on the stander is also 4-5 inches shorter.


My issue was going up hill like you said also when going down hill and trying to turn and go back up in a tight area it wanted to keep going down hill.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Just got into it with the guy next door to my house. I went up to my shop at about 10 last night and apparently the 30 seconds my truck was running before I pulled away is enough for him to freak out on me the next door about my "loud diesel" walking him up. 

Funny they never comained once when I had my 6.0


----------



## qualitycut

Camden, doc was winning a sports emmy last night and maybe thats why he wasnt there


----------



## SnowGuy73

Rain moving up from the sw.


----------



## unit28

# &*&/#......


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2000661 said:


> Camden, doc was winning a sports emmy last night and maybe thats why he wasnt there


Makes sense. I know that the NBC Sports site showed Doc as the play-by-play guy for our series.


----------



## unit28

Looks like a possible train of tornadoes down south ...


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;2000660 said:


> Just got into it with the guy next door to my house. I went up to my shop at about 10 last night and apparently the 30 seconds my truck was running before I pulled away is enough for him to freak out on me the next door about my "loud diesel" walking him up.
> 
> Funny they never comained once when I had my 6.0


now that's funny hell my neighbors don't mind when I crank mine off for 10 in the driveway at 2-3am in the middle of winter. I hope you told him to eff off...wth was he gonna do about it anyway?


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2000597 said:


> I'm sure you are too lol


Well I did try eating hospital food and portions and ended up at mc d's.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2000625 said:


> All mine almost got it yesterday, doing much better today......dont think they like it when i get mad.


I wouldn't wnt to see you mad either.

J/k Tim. Mom loves your work. Can't tell me enough thank yous for setting her up with you.


----------



## CityGuy

73° cloudy, light rain


----------



## CityGuy

Worked 4.5 hours today. Felt like auto pilot. Sleep deprivation must be setting in.


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;2000674 said:


> Worked 4.5 hours today. Felt like auto pilot. Sleep deprivation must be setting in.


back when I worked in the railyard you ran on sleep deprivation...aint got no time for that sleep stuff


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I think I'm losing my taste for Cossetta's.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2000624 said:


> Is four hours too soon to dump a new guy. I asked him to do something and he showed me a blister. I told him he needs some calises and walked away


Oh boy.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

mnlefty;2000628 said:


> Had ok luck a couple times with combo of Teflon tape first, then plumbers putty or thread seal compound over the tape.


This.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2000674 said:


> Worked 4.5 hours today. Felt like auto pilot. Sleep deprivation must be setting in.


Better get used to it! Thumbs Up


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I actually miss mowing with my vantages now after using new 60's sit down mowers.


----------



## qualitycut

So nws shows rain all day tomorrow but sounds like others not till afternoon


----------



## unit28

tornado outbreak is in progress in the Plains right now. At least 20 tornadoes have been reported in at least three states: Kansas, Nebraska and Oklahoma. Damage reports are coming in from across the region, particularly in communities southwest of Oklahoma City


attm......


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;2000683 said:


> I actually miss mowing with my vantages now after using new 60's sit down mowers.


No way, I love our new x-series. Cut quality and ride are so much improved.

Demoed a vantage, hated every second of it.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2000684 said:


> So nws shows rain all day tomorrow but sounds like others not till afternoon


My hourly shows a12 hr chance from 7-7pm


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2000680 said:


> This.......


I might try that Teflon with Thread sealer next time


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2000689 said:


> I might try that Teflon with Thread sealer next time


Yeah, you wouldn't think it... but it works


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;2000686 said:


> No way, I love our new x-series. Cut quality and ride are so much improved.
> 
> Demoed a vantage, hated every second of it.


Town homes suck with a 60 deck and no mulch kit. Using the POS exmark ocdc. What a pile that is


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2000691 said:


> Town homes suck with a 60 deck and no mulch kit. Using the POS exmark ocdc. What a pile that is


Cant you by one of those deals that block the discharge with the cable


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2000690 said:


> Yeah, you wouldn't think it... but it works


Not sure exactly where lmn22 had his repair

But would you trust it on a main as well as lats?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2000692 said:


> Cant you by one of those deals that block the discharge with the cable


It does have it. I use my to open and close it. But the part that blocks it off is like 1/8" piece of rubber


----------



## unit28

Last couple hrs 21 or more tornado reports
Report map


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;2000691 said:


> Town homes suck with a 60 deck and no mulch kit. Using the POS exmark ocdc. What a pile that is


Agreed! 1 60 exmark 1 52 wright stander on each trailer.


----------



## Greenery

This thing was also obviously an afterthought on toros part. It's almost like they designed it to rip mailboxes off the post.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;2000698 said:


> Agreed! 1 60 exmark 1 52 wright stander on each trailer.


I'm just not that size yet. So I keep everything the same...as of now


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2000699 said:


> This thing was also obviously an afterthought on toros part. It's almost like they designed it to rip mailboxes off the post.


At least you can hold a beer in there


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2000692 said:


> Cant you by one of those deals that block the discharge with the cable


That's what I have... works great


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2000694 said:


> Not sure exactly where lmn22 had his repair
> 
> But would you trust it on a main as well as lats?


I've always done it on copper backflow parts... Haven't used it on anything else...


----------



## unit28

OK so main and under constant pressure.

Thank you .....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2000703 said:


> I've always done it on copper backflow parts... Haven't used it on anything else...


Mine are on a copper ball valve.


----------



## qualitycut

Little blood in that fight


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2000705 said:


> OK so main and under constant pressure.
> 
> Thank you .....


Yes sir... :salute:


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2000706 said:


> Mine are on a copper ball valve.


Yeah... basically any copper plumbing...


----------



## unit28

Sounds like could use pressure regulator.
Is there a 90 at the valve?


Any rate, sounds like a its worth while to try the tape and sealer


----------



## unit28

Someone was looking for a zrator......

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/grd/5008527999.html


----------



## unit28

I hate pain meds.......


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ummmmm... Twins are winning 13-0. When was the last time that happened?????? Screw hockey, I'm watching baseball.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;2000725 said:


> Ummmmm... Twins are winning 13-0. When was the last time that happened?????? Screw hockey, I'm watching baseball.


After tomorrow we won't have a choice.


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;2000728 said:


> After tomorrow we won't have a choice.


Na Chicago will lay down we will win tomorrow. They wanna win at home.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2000672 said:


> I wouldn't wnt to see you mad either.
> 
> J/k Tim. Mom loves your work. Can't tell me enough thank yous for setting her up with you.


Its what we do........your welcome


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2000677 said:


> I think I'm losing my taste for Cossetta's.


Say it ain't so. And why would you say that?


----------



## CityGuy

65° cloudy with light rain


----------



## CityGuy

Damn. My phone automatically updated last night. This must be that lollipop thing. Hate it already.


----------



## SnowGuy73

66° windy moderate rain.


----------



## Bill1090

65*
Mostly clear.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like us east side guys will miss the rain for a while.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2000758 said:


> Looks like us east side guys will miss the rain for a while.


Even here it looks like some sprinkles coming soon, then clear for awhile


----------



## unit28

Not much for rain
But sprinkles attm...


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2000759 said:


> Even here it looks like some sprinkles coming soon, then clear for awhile


This...

Was watching the southern perimeter fall apart too.


----------



## unit28

wrf shows it back build later

Looks convective along the 35 corridor


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Anyone have a cheap walk behind aerator they'd like to sell?


----------



## unit28

@33rd south
Irrigation repair
Think they had a visit


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery -

When you're on the GS, on a hill, are you on the platform? Or walking.

When I first ran mine, I hated it on hills, but I was walking behind it.

Also, it helps to stand on the upturned parts of the platform when you're on hills.


----------



## djagusch

jimslawnsnow;2000765 said:


> Anyone have a cheap walk behind aerator they'd like to sell?


I have an old ryan iv or something like that. Needs some carb work, haven't ran it for 4 yrs. $300?


----------



## NorthernProServ

Just had a irrigation custmer call. They turned the water on and the outside spigot is leaking, saying it has to be from me blowing it out. Last year was the first time we did them. Then they go on to say it has been replaced every year becuse it leaks lol.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2000773 said:


> Just had a irrigation custmer call. They turned the water on and the outside spigot is leaking, saying it has to be from me blowing it out. Last year was the first time we did them. Then they go on to say it has been replaced every year becuse it leaks lol.


Leaking valve in the house?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like you far NW guys will see rain over lunch, so far pretty much dry slotted over us east guys.

Been dripping on us all day in St. Paul, but it feels good.


----------



## unit28

Reds coming up pretty quick be like lmn said.......
Oh boy
Bet it comes through kmbg


----------



## unit28

Look at WV near Owatonna

Heavy clouds there


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2000774 said:


> Leaking valve in the house?


That's my guess. Guessing it's the old style shut off that should be replaced with a ball valve


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;2000777 said:


> Look at WV near Owatonna
> 
> Heavy clouds there


WV? What's that?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

djagusch;2000771 said:


> I have an old ryan iv or something like that. Needs some carb work, haven't ran it for 4 yrs. $300?


Think it'll run? Some of these carbs almost need to be replaced. I had a Trac vac I had to do that with. Cleaned and cleaned nothing. New carb and it started 2nd pull


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2000780 said:


> WV? What's that?


Water Vapor

Clouds on the satellite image.


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2000774 said:


> Leaking valve in the house?


Outside, blowout spigot


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;2000778 said:


> That's my guess. Guessing it's the old style shut off that should be replaced with a ball valve


That what I thought at first, old style gate vavle in the house, but it's the outside spigot


----------



## NorthernProServ

Downpour in MG


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;2000780 said:


> WV? What's that?


What lmn said
Shows clouds indicating moisture
WV map can show moisture where visible satellite can't always

This is enhanced with color

Just watching WV returns coming up from south attm


----------



## NorthernProServ

I love a rainy night......


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;2000781 said:


> Think it'll run? Some of these carbs almost need to be replaced. I had a Trac vac I had to do that with. Cleaned and cleaned nothing. New carb and it started 2nd pull


Most small engine carbs are cheap, Jim. Like under $50 and they're readily available. Don't let a little thing like that turn you off from what could be a good deal (I haven't seen the machine so I don't know if $300 is fair but it probably is).


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2000775 said:


> Looks like you far NW guys will see rain over lunch, so far pretty much dry slotted over us east guys.
> 
> Been dripping on us all day in St. Paul, but it feels good.


Yep, rain now, shut it down


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2000784 said:


> Outside, blowout spigot


Yeah, but you said they said it's been replaced every year... something is up... valve inside leaking? Causes ice over winter... tweaks the outside spigot...


----------



## unit28

Wonder if I can burn a pile......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2000792 said:


> Wonder if I can burn a pile......


I've been looking at mine wondering the same.

Should be soon.


----------



## qualitycut

So much for rain here all day


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2000791 said:


> Yeah, but you said they said it's been replaced every year... something is up... valve inside leaking? Causes ice over winter... tweaks the outside spigot...


Guarantee that's the problem. Replace that valve inside and I bet it won't happen again


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2000795 said:


> So much for rain here all day


It has been here all day


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2000791 said:


> Yeah, but you said they said it's been replaced every year... something is up... valve inside leaking? Causes ice over winter... tweaks the outside spigot...


Or
Even if the homeowner jacked with it, doesn't take much to ruin the internals of a spigot.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2000795 said:


> So much for rain here all day


Don't jinx it, I'm not that far from you and need another 15 yards wheeled in to finish this 1/2 of the courtyard.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2000800 said:


> Don't jinx it, I'm not that far from you and need another 15 yards wheeled in to finish this 1/2 of the courtyard.


You can do mulch in the rain and it's not to bad. Unless it's colored then you have a mess


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2000801 said:


> You can do mulch in the rain and it's not to bad. Unless it's colored then you have a mess


I can....it's just hardwood, but we gotta walk it quite a ways. I don't work when it's miserable.


----------



## djagusch

Anybody mows by Hodgson and hwy 96. It maybe a owners house of a large pj trailer dealer. So discounts there may apply. He moved from our area and looking for somebody down there. Closes June 15th.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2000802 said:


> I can....it's just hardwood, but we gotta walk it quite a ways. I don't work when it's miserable.


Looks like you will have a couple hours still befor it rains if you are were I think you are.


----------



## djagusch

jimslawnsnow;2000781 said:


> Think it'll run? Some of these carbs almost need to be replaced. I had a Trac vac I had to do that with. Cleaned and cleaned nothing. New carb and it started 2nd pull


It's a 4hp honda engine. If your looking up part costs.


----------



## cbservicesllc

So... interesting one... anyone ever had any experience doing outdoor artificial turf?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2000804 said:


> Looks like you will have a couple hours still befor it rains if you are were I think you are.


Got a shower coming in about 15.

On my way to go grab another 10 yards, then we need until 6 tonight and the south bend of the courtyard is done.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2000802 said:


> I can....it's just hardwood, but .... I don't work when it's miserable.


Hence the invention of pre-plowing?

Kidding


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2000806 said:


> So... interesting one... anyone ever had any experience doing outdoor artificial turf?


For putting greens?


----------



## qualitycut

Just started raining decent here


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2000806 said:


> So... interesting one... anyone ever had any experience doing outdoor artificial turf?


For putting greens?

It's a thing that was catching on in tx ....bout 3 years before
moving here

http://northtexasgreens.com/lawns_artificial_grass_landscaping.html


----------



## qualitycut

Down pour....


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2000791 said:


> Yeah, but you said they said it's been replaced every year... something is up... valve inside leaking? Causes ice over winter... tweaks the outside spigot...


Hmmm, will check it out and see what they have for a shut off inside.


----------



## NorthernProServ

unit28;2000799 said:


> Or
> Even if the homeowner jacked with it, doesn't take much to ruin the internals of a spigot.


He sounded like a nut, would surprise me lol


----------



## unit28

NorthernProServ;2000814 said:


> Hmmm, will check it out and see what they have for a shut off inside.


That' should be pretty noticeable. ..in winter
we had a 4x5 block of ice hanging on our spigot this past winter


----------



## mnlefty

qualitycut;2000813 said:


> Down pour....


Confirmed in St. Paul Snelling and w 7th.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2000814 said:


> Hmmm, will check it out and see what they have for a shut off inside.


My house is older and has the shut off that looks the the knob on a outside spicket if its old and leaking it could have damged it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So much for quality being a weatherman.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2000806 said:


> So... interesting one... anyone ever had any experience doing outdoor artificial turf?


I did a yard in Minneapolis last year with artificial in the back for his dogs


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2000819 said:


> So much for quality being a weatherman.


It only lasted 10-15 min


----------



## unit28

She's about done


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2000809 said:


> For putting greens?


Outdoor play area


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2000822 said:


> She's about done


Thought we were supposed to get storms tonight


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2000824 said:


> Thought we were supposed to get storms tonight


Around dinner time I think we are


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

80% for Sunday / Monday now.

I wonder if it'll be the same as today? Dodge the rain??





Get it??? DODGE the rain???


----------



## skorum03

This price can't be right, can it?

http://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/635875226/overview/


----------



## albhb3

all I know is that artificial turf stuff is damn heavy we removed a putting green once holy hernia!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;2000829 said:


> This price can't be right, can it?
> 
> http://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/635875226/overview/


No. 3 should be a 5.


----------



## SnoFarmer

skorum03;2000829 said:


> This price can't be right, can it?
> 
> http://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/635875226/overview/


same VIN for almost 30k more
http://www.neuwirthmotors.net/new-inventory/index.htm?model=2500&make=Ram


----------



## SSS Inc.

heavy rain in Bloomington


----------



## qualitycut

Was just hooking up the trailer to go spread some dirt and it started pouring again an looks like on and off rest of the afternoon now.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2000831 said:


> No. 3 should be a 5.


Thats exactly what I thought when I saw it.


----------



## qualitycut

Dad just sent me a text, dont ever put def fluid in your gas tank. Had 2 in today 15k to fix it. Ouch


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2000837 said:


> Dad just sent me a text, dont ever put def fluid in your gas tank. Had 2 in today 15k to fix it. Ouch


Number one reason to get rid of it..


----------



## unit28

Cabin feaver.......


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2000837 said:


> Dad just sent me a text, dont ever put def fluid in your gas tank. Had 2 in today 15k to fix it. Ouch


I have watched youtube vids on what it does to the fuel lines/system.....nasty


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1800 yards of sod. All boulevard work. Remove and replace. $15-18,000?

$10 / yard? Pop up spray heads along the curb of the entire area.

Or are you sod guys more than that? I don't do enough sod work to know where the price is.


----------



## Greenery

It's been raining here pretty much all day. For the last hour or so it's been dumping with a couple shots of Thunder wunder. Wipers on high still cant see, flooded streets, hydroplaning type of dumping


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2000837 said:


> Dad just sent me a text, dont ever put def fluid in your gas tank. Had 2 in today 15k to fix it. Ouch


takes a special kind of stupid...whats the rush, pay attention what do you wanna bet those fools were face deep in their cell phones


----------



## Ranger620

albhb3;2000849 said:


> takes a special kind of stupid...whats the rush, pay attention what do you wanna bet those fools were face deep in their cell phones


Don't know much about the def fluid but when bp gas stations started popping up all their diesel handles were black and the gas ones are green. I remember hearing many stories about the wrong fluid


----------



## CityGuy

67° and light rain


----------



## albhb3

Ranger620;2000850 said:


> Don't know much about the def fluid but when bp gas stations started popping up all their diesel handles were black and the gas ones are green. I remember hearing many stories about the wrong fluid


most that ive seen are blue and have def logos all over them. It cant be that hard


----------



## CityGuy

First full day back. Didn't realize how much I would miss my kid. Hope it gets easier.


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;2000853 said:


> most that ive seen are blue and have def logos all over them. It cant be that hard


Ive almost done it. I get fuel 4 times a week and add def fluid every 6-7k miles just a habit to open the fuel cap.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2000837 said:


> Dad just sent me a text, dont ever put def fluid in your gas tank. Had 2 in today 15k to fix it. Ouch


Maybe those people shouldn't own a diesel truck


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2000855 said:


> Ive almost done it. I get fuel 4 times a week and add def fluid every 6-7k miles just a habit to open the fuel cap.


how bigs that tank we fill up every 700 miles 12 to 15 gallons at a time


----------



## Doughboy12

albhb3;2000857 said:


> how bigs that tank we fill up every 700 miles 12 to 15 gallons at a time


Wait, WHAT? on DEF?


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;2000857 said:


> how bigs that tank we fill up every 700 miles 12 to 15 gallons at a time


My pickup only holds like 3 or 4 gallons. 4k miles or so I fill it


----------



## qualitycut

Absolutely downpour now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2000860 said:


> Absolutely downpour now


Stop already. 5 more wheelbarrows.


----------



## Doughboy12

Anyone ever seen this site?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2000847 said:


> 1800 yards of sod. All boulevard work. Remove and replace. $15-18,000?
> 
> $10 / yard? Pop up spray heads along the curb of the entire area.
> 
> Or are you sod guys more than that? I don't do enough sod work to know where the price is.


I hate sod, so I'm minimum $10/yard... Thumbs Up


----------



## skorum03

Golf league tonight. Should get through three holes before the weather shuts is down. I'll see most of the wild game that way


----------



## cbservicesllc

albhb3;2000849 said:


> takes a special kind of stupid...whats the rush, pay attention what do you wanna bet those fools were face deep in their cell phones


Ford does put them under the same cover... I could see it....


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2000862 said:


> Anyone ever seen this site?


Sweet!!! Thumbs Up


----------



## albhb3

Doughboy12;2000858 said:


> Wait, WHAT? on DEF?


yup 25 gallon tank fills 2x's week go through a tote a week at work


----------



## albhb3

cbservicesllc;2000867 said:


> Sweet!!! Thumbs Up


you wait till you see the winter version


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Straight line winds or something down here. One of my town homes we take care of has all the electric poles broken. Straight north of there is up rooted trees and broken pvc fences


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Oh and the steers are flooded


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2000871 said:


> Oh and the steers are flooded


All the steers are flooded...call the butcher.


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2000870 said:


> Straight line winds or something down here. One of my town homes we take care of has all the electric poles broken. Straight north of there is up rooted trees and broken pvc fences


You know the rules...pic's or it didn't happen...


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2000870 said:


> Straight line winds or something down here. One of my town homes we take care of has all the electric poles broken. Straight north of there is up rooted trees and broken pvc fences


Pics or it didnt happen


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2000874 said:


> Pics or it didnt happen


I'll get them when I head back in. I can't get close to the town homes. Cops have the road blocked 1/4 mile in either direction


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://m.southernminn.com/mobile/ow...cle_770ecef6-de76-55b4-a181-62990c792a72.html

Here you go. Town homes in the back are part of the ones I take care of


----------



## unit28

Doughboy12;2000862 said:


> Anyone ever seen this site?


Same map I posted a while back
Not the best one but it's real time


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;2000876 said:


> http://m.southernminn.com/mobile/ow...cle_770ecef6-de76-55b4-a181-62990c792a72.html
> 
> Here you go. Town homes in the back are part of the ones I take care of


They don't make em good like they used to


----------



## unit28

skorum03;2000864 said:


> Golf league tonight. Should get through three holes before the weather shuts is down. I'll see most of the wild game that way


Don't know if this is near you

CDT THU MAY 7 2015 *
*
THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN LA CROSSE HAS ISSUED A *
*
* SEVERE THUNDERSTORM WARNING FOR... *
CENTRAL WINONA COUNTY IN SOUTHEASTERN MINNESOTA... *
SOUTHWESTERN TREMPEALEAU COUNTY IN WEST CENTRAL WISCONSIN... *
SOUTHEASTERN BUFFALO COUNTY IN WEST CENTRAL WISCONSIN... *
*
* UNTIL 615 PM CDT *
*
* AT 524 PM CDT...A SEVERE THUNDERSTORM WAS LOCATED NEAR WINONA... *
MOVING NORTH AT 25 MPH. *
*
HAZARD...QUARTER SIZE HAIL. *
*
SOURCE...RADAR INDICATED. *
*
IMPACT...DAMAGE TO VEHICLES IS EXPECTED. *
*
* THIS SEVERE THUNDERSTORM WILL BE NEAR... *
WINONA AND GOODVIEW AROUND 535 PM CDT. *
FOUNTAIN CITY AROUND 545 PM CDT. *
*
OTHER LOCATIONS IMPACTED BY THIS SEVERE THUNDERSTORM INCLUDE DODGE... *
WILSON...WITOKA...HIGHWAY 95 AND COUNTY G AND MARSHLAND. *
*


----------



## skorum03

unit28;2000880 said:


> Don't know if this is near you
> 
> CDT THU MAY 7 2015 *
> *
> THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN LA CROSSE HAS ISSUED A *
> *
> * SEVERE THUNDERSTORM WARNING FOR... *
> CENTRAL WINONA COUNTY IN SOUTHEASTERN MINNESOTA... *
> SOUTHWESTERN TREMPEALEAU COUNTY IN WEST CENTRAL WISCONSIN... *
> SOUTHEASTERN BUFFALO COUNTY IN WEST CENTRAL WISCONSIN... *
> *
> * UNTIL 615 PM CDT *
> *
> * AT 524 PM CDT...A SEVERE THUNDERSTORM WAS LOCATED NEAR WINONA... *
> MOVING NORTH AT 25 MPH. *
> *
> HAZARD...QUARTER SIZE HAIL. *
> *
> SOURCE...RADAR INDICATED. *
> *
> IMPACT...DAMAGE TO VEHICLES IS EXPECTED. *
> *
> * THIS SEVERE THUNDERSTORM WILL BE NEAR... *
> WINONA AND GOODVIEW AROUND 535 PM CDT. *
> FOUNTAIN CITY AROUND 545 PM CDT. *
> *
> OTHER LOCATIONS IMPACTED BY THIS SEVERE THUNDERSTORM INCLUDE DODGE... *
> WILSON...WITOKA...HIGHWAY 95 AND COUNTY G AND MARSHLAND. *
> *


That's a ways south but looks like it's headed this way


----------



## unit28

Woah....

One popped up at lmn 22's place


A strong thunderstorm will affect Chisago and northwestern
Washington counties... 

At 600 PM CDT... a strong thunderstorm was near Forest Lake... or 21
miles north of St. Paul... moving northeast at 30 mph.

Winds in excess of 40 mph and half inch hail are possible with this
storm.

This storm will be near... 
Forest Lake around 610 PM CDT.
Lindstrom and Stacy around 620 PM CDT.
Chisago City and Center City around 625 PM CDT.
North Branch around 630 PM CDT.

Other locations impacted by this storm include Wyoming... branch... 
Shafer... wild river State Park and Grant.


----------



## unit28

Better hide the rango....


----------



## qualitycut

Black to the east


----------



## skorum03

Getting dumped on


----------



## unit28

Looking east
Can't tell how dark it is......


----------



## Greenery

The sun is shining strong through the clouds here now. Some blue skys.


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2000887 said:


> The sun is shining strong through the clouds here now. Some blue skys.


For now
..


----------



## qualitycut

Hopefully worth staying up late tonight


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2000889 said:


> Hopefully worth staying up late tonight


I'm hopeing there will be a game 5 Saturday. I'll be at Zorbaz for my birthday would like to watch hockey there


----------



## unit28

A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY ABOVE 5000 FEET REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM 8 PM THIS EVENING TO 11 PM PDT FRIDAY FOR THE WHITE MOUNTAINS OF INYO COUNTY 

AND THE MOUNTAINS OF DEATH VALLEY NATIONAL PARK. 



8"...
Expected


----------



## Greenery

Holy cafe, so much for Tampas backup goalie.

They pulled Bishop after three. Bam bam two goals right away on the backup, are they going to put Bishop back in?


----------



## Greenery

We need to have the same game Montreal is having being down 0-3.


----------



## Camden

Doesn't it feel like we're going to watch a funeral in an hour?


----------



## Greenery

Camden;2000895 said:


> Doesn't it feel like we're going to watch a funeral in an hour?


Nah. The funerals going to be Saturday or dare I say Monday maybe.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Go hawks...!


----------



## Greenery

1olddogtwo;2000897 said:


> Go hawks...!


Its pretty obvious the Hawks have the series tied up. I'm just hoping we can stretch it out before Anaheim puts them in their place.


----------



## Greenery

Tb vs. Anaheim for the cup. Tb for the win.


----------



## dieselss

Hawks for the cup


----------



## Polarismalibu

dieselss;2000900 said:


> Hawks for the cup


No way. Not saying we will get it bet the hawks won't


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2000893 said:


> Holy cafe, so much for Tampas backup goalie.
> 
> They pulled Bishop after three. Bam bam two goals right away on the backup, are they going to put Bishop back in?


Didnt see the goals if they wrre bad or not but thats why im not a fan of pulling the goalie at that point of the game,


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;2000902 said:


> Didnt see the goals if they wrre bad or not but thats why im not a fan of pulling the goalie at that point of the game,


I didn't see them either. I stepped away for literally five minutes and they had put two past him.


----------



## dieselss

Polarismalibu;2000901 said:


> No way. Not saying we will get it bet the hawks won't


I'm leaning towards agreeing to that.


----------



## Bill1090

unit28;2000880 said:


> Don't know if this is near you
> 
> CDT THU MAY 7 2015 *
> *
> THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN LA CROSSE HAS ISSUED A *
> *
> * SEVERE THUNDERSTORM WARNING FOR... *
> CENTRAL WINONA COUNTY IN SOUTHEASTERN MINNESOTA... *
> SOUTHWESTERN TREMPEALEAU COUNTY IN WEST CENTRAL WISCONSIN... *
> SOUTHEASTERN BUFFALO COUNTY IN WEST CENTRAL WISCONSIN... *
> *
> * UNTIL 615 PM CDT *
> *
> * AT 524 PM CDT...A SEVERE THUNDERSTORM WAS LOCATED NEAR WINONA... *
> MOVING NORTH AT 25 MPH. *
> *
> HAZARD...QUARTER SIZE HAIL. *
> *
> SOURCE...RADAR INDICATED. *
> *
> IMPACT...DAMAGE TO VEHICLES IS EXPECTED. *
> *
> * THIS SEVERE THUNDERSTORM WILL BE NEAR... *
> WINONA AND GOODVIEW AROUND 535 PM CDT. *
> FOUNTAIN CITY AROUND 545 PM CDT. *
> *
> OTHER LOCATIONS IMPACTED BY THIS SEVERE THUNDERSTORM INCLUDE DODGE... *
> WILSON...WITOKA...HIGHWAY 95 AND COUNTY G AND MARSHLAND. *
> *


Down around my hood. :waving:


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2000905 said:


> Down around my hood. :waving:


So what are you doing with your lawn accts


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2000906 said:


> So what are you doing with your lawn accts


Don't have many. I let them know what's up. Most were ok with it. I'd guess 75% of my business is landscaping. 15% is cleanups. Mowing is really only about 10%. I've never really been able to break into it for some reason.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Thunder in the distance.


----------



## qualitycut

Looks like that huge blob is going to stay just west of the loop


----------



## Bill1090

Looks like another line headed towards me.


----------



## qualitycut

Nice fan sutter!!


----------



## Greenery

Good start on face offs, we've really lacked in that area.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2000915 said:


> Nice fan sutter!!


Cafe he blew a nice open net too.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2000917 said:


> Cafe he blew a nice open net too.


It bounced, but still it was sutter.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Game over they didn't show up again


----------



## dieselss

Goalllllllll


----------



## Polarismalibu

It's like watching them in November all over again


----------



## SSS Inc.

Dubes!!!!!!!! Let get pumped up around here you bunch of quitters. We got this. One at a time. 









If its 3-0 I'm going to bed.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2000921 said:


> It's like watching them in November all over again


This.............or December.


----------



## Camden

Someone on here just bought a new Denali...who was it? What'd you pay and who was your dealer? Best price I've been able to find is $57k. 

It sure it tough to deal with the fact you're giving up a rear slider and a sunroof for the plow prep package. :crying:


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2000924 said:


> Someone on here just bought a new Denali...who was it? What'd you pay and who was your dealer? Best price I've been able to find is $57k.
> 
> It sure it tough to deal with the fact you're giving up a rear slider and a sunroof for the plow prep package. :crying:


I cant beleive that.


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2000924 said:


> Someone on here just bought a new Denali...who was it? What'd you pay and who was your dealer? Best price I've been able to find is $57k.
> 
> It sure it tough to deal with the fact you're giving up a rear slider and a sunroof for the plow prep package. :crying:


Do you really need plow prep? What did you B4 they had it????


----------



## qualitycut

That tiny little blob over me has the trees swaying like crazy and pouring rain.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2000926 said:


> Do you really need plow prep? What did you B4 they had it????


They might not warranty it without if you put a plow on. I mean you cant even have a sunroof or rear slider or the cab may bend or something


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2000927 said:


> That tiny little blob over me has the trees swaying like crazy and pouring rain.


Drive through your area at 5:30-6 and couldn't see where I was going down by the refinery.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ref almost just got two broken legs there


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2000929 said:


> Drive through your area at 5:30-6 and couldn't see where I was going down by the refinery.


To many beers at the kod?


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2000928 said:


> They might not warranty it without if you put a plow on. I mean you cant even have a sunroof or rear slider or the cab may bend or something


Urban myth....


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2000928 said:


> They might not warranty it without if you put a plow on. I mean you cant even have a sunroof or rear slider or the cab may bend or something


That's what your dad told me too. If no prep they can fight it.


----------



## Greenery

Granlund was wide open in front of the net but their too worried about passing it back and forth BEHIND the net.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2000924 said:


> Someone on here just bought a new Denali...who was it? What'd you pay and who was your dealer? Best price I've been able to find is $57k.
> 
> It sure it tough to deal with the fact you're giving up a rear slider and a sunroof for the plow prep package. :crying:


Mine has a sunroof and a slider with the prep. But that's a ford


----------



## Doughboy12

Keystone Cops in all green....WTF
Should have played like this against St. Louis and we wouldn't have to sit through this cafe.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2000932 said:


> Urban myth....


Ummm no its not. Think i would know. They can come back and deny it. Its like a 100.00 option on ford


----------



## banonea

Camden;2000924 said:


> Someone on here just bought a new Denali...who was it? What'd you pay and who was your dealer? Best price I've been able to find is $57k.
> 
> It sure it tough to deal with the fact you're giving up a rear slider and a sunroof for the plow prep package. :crying:


Mnplow is the one.....


----------



## Bill1090

Camden;2000924 said:


> Someone on here just bought a new Denali...who was it? What'd you pay and who was your dealer? Best price I've been able to find is $57k.
> 
> It sure it tough to deal with the fact you're giving up a rear slider and a sunroof for the plow prep package. :crying:


I think it was MNPLOWCO.


----------



## SSS Inc.

.................


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2000925 said:


> I cant beleive that.


I can't believe it either but I feel like I'm really good at finding deals and $57k is the best I can do right now. I swear I saw them for $54k when I first became interested.



Doughboy12;2000926 said:


> Do you really need plow prep? What did you B4 they had it????


Yes I do. The stock alternator is only like 200amp. Plow prep gives you dual 150s and a stronger front end.



Polarismalibu;2000935 said:


> Mine has a sunroof and a slider with the prep. But that's a ford


Lovely. I like Fords too but I really love the front ends on GMCs so that's what I'm going with.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Anyone ever have a customer email from a different email and talk like you should know what their talking about??? We just did. A six figure project and I had no idea who it was. Whoops.


----------



## banonea

Rained like a SOB here for 20 min. 50 mph wind gust at least. Blowing hard enough to rip the tahonna cover off my brothers truck.


----------



## Camden

banonea;2000938 said:


> Mnplow is the one.....





Bill1090;2000939 said:


> I think it was MNPLOWCO.


Yep, that's it.

I'll PM him...


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2000937 said:


> Ummm no its not. Think i would know. They can come back and deny it. Its like a 100.00 option on ford


You work as a lawyer for GM on the side too...:laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2000942 said:


> I can't believe it either but I feel like I'm really good at finding deals and $57k is the best I can do right now. I swear I saw them for $54k when I first became interested.
> 
> Yes I do. The stock alternator is only like 200amp. Plow prep gives you dual 150s and a stronger front end.
> 
> Lovely. I like Fords too but I really love the front ends on GMCs so that's what I'm going with.


And going slow in reverse


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2000940 said:


> .................


This............


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2000947 said:


> You work as a lawyer for GM on the side too...:laughing:


No but considering my dad is a GM at a dealer i have a pretty good idea. They usually get things through but it all depends what the reps from the manufacturer say when they come inspect


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2000948 said:


> And going slow in reverse


LOL! I forgot about that. Maybe I should reconsider.


----------



## Ranger620

Power play. Time to tie it up


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2000948 said:


> And going slow in reverse


Allison=bulletproof!


----------



## Ranger620

Or not now we'll go down by 2


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2000911 said:


> Thunder in the distance.


Okay Garth Brooks


----------



## dieselss

Ranger620;2000952 said:


> Power play. Time to one up it


Fixed it for ya! And goalllllllll


----------



## SSS Inc.

Twins won again today. Wow they are fun to watch. . See you guys in November. I quit.


----------



## Doughboy12

No fight left in this team.
Just call it now and end the embarrassment.


----------



## qualitycut

That didnt look good


----------



## Doughboy12

Why does Suter even go to the bench...?
It just waists his energy.


----------



## dieselss

qualitycut;2000959 said:


> That didnt look good


No it didn't.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2000943 said:


> Anyone ever have a customer email from a different email and talk like you should know what their talking about??? We just did. A six figure project and I had no idea who it was. Whoops.


When I first switched to cell phones and email, I forgot to set up the program with the same outgoing name. I never even thought about it until I had a property manager tell me to straighten it out.


----------



## qualitycut

Goal!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2000950 said:


> No but considering my dad is a GM at a dealer i have a pretty good idea. They usually get things through but it all depends what the reps from the manufacturer say when they come inspect


I know who your dad is and what he does.

Doesn't mean cafe to me.

Show me a case where warranty was denied because of a plow being on a truck with no plow prep...and the warranty problem wasn't damage due to plow abuse.


----------



## Doughboy12

dieselss;2000961 said:


> No it didn't.


Blowed up ankle???? Or was it knee???


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2000962 said:


> When I first switched to cell phones and email, I forgot to set up the program with the same outgoing name. I never even thought about it until I had a property manager tell me to straighten it out.


I think that's what happened here. It was sent from his phone and we couldn't figure out who it was. Company email vs. Gmail. I'm still not a 100% sure but I think I figured it out.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2000964 said:


> I know who your dad is and what he does.
> 
> Doesn't mean cafe to me.
> 
> Show me a case where warranty was denied because of a plow being on a truck with no plow prep...and the warranty problem wasn't damage due to plow abuse.


I will see if my buddy can dig up his paper work on his dodge a few years ago just for you.

Or if you really want you could probably call my dad and ask him if its ever happend. I guarantee it has more than you think.


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;2000964 said:


> I know who your dad is and what he does.
> 
> Doesn't mean cafe to me.
> 
> Show me a case where warranty was denied because of a plow being on a truck with no plow prep...and the warranty problem wasn't damage due to plow abuse.


Can't say plow but I had a blown motor denied by morries they wouldn't go to bat for me cause they said my oil filter was rusty. It wasn't that bad. It's a plow truck so yes they do deny you. I went to a different dealer and they fought for me and got it covered


----------



## SSS Inc.

My brother just sent me this. I feel much better now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2000966 said:


> I think that's what happened here. It was sent from his phone and we couldn't figure out who it was. Company email vs. Gmail. I'm still not a 100% sure but I think I figured it out.


That's what it was for me. At first I started using gmail, but had a different company at home with the "office" computer.

Now all of my email programs have the outgoing name as my company name.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2000968 said:


> Can't say plow but I had a blown motor denied by morries they wouldn't go to bat for me cause they said my oil filter was rusty. It wasn't that bad. It's a plow truck so yes they do deny you. I went to a different dealer and they fought for me and got it covered


This, some dealers have more pull on getting things covered though also.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger-

Looking more and more you might be getting $1,000 for zero miles on your dump trailer.

We'll see what Monday brings.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2000967 said:


> I will see if my buddy can dig up his paper work on his dodge a few years ago just for you.
> 
> Or if you really want you could probably call my dad and ask him if its ever happend. I guarantee it has more than you think.


You keep talking Ford/Dodge.

We are talking GMC.
We are professional grade.

:waving:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone know if you can stream twins games without having to buy the MLB app?

Just to listen to them?


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;2000973 said:


> You keep talking Ford/Dodge.
> 
> We are talking GMC.
> We are professional grade.
> 
> :waving:


That will be even worse then. Professional grade can't compete with working class lol


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;2000964 said:


> I know who your dad is and what he does.
> 
> Doesn't mean cafe to me.
> 
> Show me a case where warranty was denied because of a plow being on a truck with no plow prep...and the warranty problem wasn't damage due to plow abuse.


My 11 f350. No plow prep, was told by my dealer if i had any warranty issues to remove the plow mount or it would cause "issues" with coverage


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;2000968 said:


> Can't say plow but I had a blown motor denied by morries they wouldn't go to bat for me cause they said my oil filter was rusty. It wasn't that bad. It's a plow truck so yes they do deny you. I went to a different dealer and they fought for me and got it covered


I never said warranty claims aren't denied. I said they aren't going to deny a valid warranty claim because you put a plow on a truck that didn't have plow prep package when it has nothing to do with the plow on the truck. 
End of my two cents.


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;2000975 said:


> That will be even worse then. Professional grade can't compete with working class lol


Well that sunk fast......yeh, like a rock.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2000977 said:


> I never said warranty claims aren't denied. I said they aren't going to deny a valid warranty claim because you put a plow on a truck that didn't have plow prep package when it has nothing to do with the plow on the truck.
> End of my two cents.


A quick Google search found me a forum where a transmission was denied because no plow prep package. You seem to know everything about everything though.


----------



## Ranger620

I found a new app on my phone you guys might like for bidding. I added it for the simple bids so I can do estimates right there when I'm looking at the job. Bigger jobs that need detail I'll still use quick books check this one out see if it will work for any of you guys.
It called joist in google play take a look


----------



## Drakeslayer

Camden;2000942 said:


> I can't believe it either but I feel like I'm really good at finding deals and $57k is the best I can do right now. I swear I saw them for $54k when I first became interested.
> 
> Yes I do. The stock alternator is only like 200amp. Plow prep gives you dual 150s and a stronger front end.
> 
> Lovely. I like Fords too but I really love the front ends on GMCs so that's what I'm going with.


My gmc has plow prep and only 1 alternator. It's a 2015. I think the alt is 220 or something. It also has no rear slider or poaching hole. When I lift the plow it draws the volts down as the LCD screen and radio shut off and the gauges all drop to zero. The place where the plow was installed said its a Gm thing and it needs to be corrected on Gms side.


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2000981 said:


> My gmc has plow prep and only 1 alternator. It's a 2015. I think the alt is 220 or something. It also has no rear slider or poaching hole. When I lift the plow it draws the volts down as the LCD screen and radio shut off and the gauges all drop to zero. The place where the plow was installed said its a Gm thing and it needs to be corrected on Gms side.


Search for that in the Chevy thread on here. They have a fix for that and it has been discussed in there.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2000979 said:


> A quick Google search found me a forum where a transmission was denied because no plow prep package. You seem to know everything about everything though.


And you know everything about GMC's cause your dad manages a Ford dealership??? 
Pot meet kettle.

....and I'm just poking the bear like you all do from time to time...:laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;2000983 said:


> And you know everything about GMC's cause your dad manages a Ford dealership???
> Pot meet kettle.
> 
> ....and I'm just poking the bear like you all do from time to time...:laughing:


Know it all ass clown.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2000984 said:


> Know it all ass clown.


He sure is isn't he...


----------



## TKLAWN

If you buy a dodge from Wilcox you can get lifetime warrantyThumbs Up


Figured I would save lwnmwrman the time of posting this....


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;2000985 said:


> He sure is isn't he...


I was talking about you.......I've unfriended you again.


----------



## banonea

Drakeslayer;2000981 said:


> My gmc has plow prep and only 1 alternator. It's a 2015. I think the alt is 220 or something. It also has no rear slider or poaching hole. When I lift the plow it draws the volts down as the LCD screen and radio shut off and the gauges all drop to zero. The place where the plow was installed said its a Gm thing and it needs to be corrected on Gms side.


No matter how big your alternator is, it is all about capacity, that is why you need 2 batteries. If you only have 1 battery, it can only hold so much charge, when it is drained down, the alt will charge it only so fast. With 2 batteries, you have more capacity to allow the alt more time to recharge the battery, and is better for the truck. Had the same issue with the plow drawing down the truck to the point the rasio and gages would shut off and come back when released the button, 2 batteries, no problem anymore.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2000987 said:


> I was talking about you.......I've unfriended you again.


Maybe you missed this. ""


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2000924 said:


> Someone on here just bought a new Denali...who was it? What'd you pay and who was your dealer? Best price I've been able to find is $57k.
> 
> It sure it tough to deal with the fact you're giving up a rear slider and a sunroof for the plow prep package. :crying:


I still don't get it...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2000986 said:


> If you buy a dodge from Wilcox you can get lifetime warrantyThumbs Up
> 
> Figured I would save lwnmwrman the time of posting this....


I lost the account. They are the worst dealership to ever deal with.


----------



## Ranger620

TKLAWN;2000986 said:


> If you buy a dodge from Wilcox you can get lifetime warrantyThumbs Up
> 
> Figured I would save lwnmwrman the time of posting this....


Roseville dodge too


----------



## banonea

Front from earlier. ....


----------



## SSS Inc.

Dubes!!!!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2000926 said:


> Do you really need plow prep? What did you B4 they had it????


Usually you have to note the plow in the warranty paperwork and the truck has to have plow prep... at least on Ford...


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2000974 said:


> Anyone know if you can stream twins games without having to buy the MLB app?
> 
> Just to listen to them?


this radio carries all their games I think

Get tune in downloaded to phone or use your radio

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...ea2h81iMHn2JuG8D08xry7g&bvm=bv.92765956,d.aWw


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;2000989 said:


> Maybe you missed this. ""


Maybe you missed something...........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2000996 said:


> this radio carries all their games I think
> 
> Get tune in downloaded to phone or use your radio
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...ea2h81iMHn2JuG8D08xry7g&bvm=bv.92765956,d.aWw


Usually Tune In cuts out the games as stations can't stream the games.

I haven't carried a radio in...... 10 years?


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2000995 said:


> Usually you have to note the plow in the warranty paperwork and the truck has to have plow prep... at least on Ford...


Ive read stories on here over the years about all models getting denied on 1 thing or the other because of no plow package.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2000986 said:


> If you buy a dodge from Wilcox you can get lifetime warrantyThumbs Up
> 
> Figured I would save lwnmwrman the time of posting this....


Isnt that only on gas motors though?


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;2000993 said:


> Front from earlier. ....


What is the deal with fleet farm and their giant handicap stencils???????


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2000935 said:


> Mine has a sunroof and a slider with the prep. But that's a ford


 Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2000998 said:


> Usually Tune In cuts out the games as stations can't stream the games.
> 
> I haven't carried a radio in...... 10 years?


No worktunes???


----------



## Ranger620

So if we loose this series which looks likely what do you think will happen in the off season. Leapold has spent some money to get talent but we cant seem to get past the second round. If they keep everyone we should only get better the more they play together but do you think they will send yeo walking? That could help or hurt us as then they would need to learn a new system but then again can yeos systom win a cup??


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2000950 said:


> No but considering my dad is a GM at a dealer i have a pretty good idea. They usually get things through but it all depends what the reps from the manufacturer say when they come inspect


And they usually have to take photos... so they can see things like plow undercarriages...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2001000 said:


> Isnt that only on gas motors though?


Yeah, you can't get a lifetime warranty on a diesel.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2001000 said:


> Isnt that only on gas motors though?


Correct as far as I know I was told no lifetime warranty on the diesel


----------



## Drakeslayer

banonea;2000988 said:


> No matter how big your alternator is, it is all about capacity, that is why you need 2 batteries. If you only have 1 battery, it can only hold so much charge, when it is drained down, the alt will charge it only so fast. With 2 batteries, you have more capacity to allow the alt more time to recharge the battery, and is better for the truck. Had the same issue with the plow drawing down the truck to the point the rasio and gages would shut off and come back when released the button, 2 batteries, no problem anymore.


I have a spot for a second battery. Maybe I should add one.


----------



## TKLAWN

Ranger620;2001004 said:


> So if we loose this series which looks likely what do you think will happen in the off season. Leapold has spent some money to get talent but we cant seem to get past the second round. If they keep everyone we should only get better the more they play together but do you think they will send yeo walking? That could help or hurt us as then they would need to learn a new system but then again can yeos systom win a cup??


Minor moves I would say. We are going to be pretty much at the salary cap.

Just hope all the young guys get some experience and play that much better next year I guess.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2000964 said:


> I know who your dad is and what he does.
> 
> Doesn't mean cafe to me.
> 
> Show me a case where warranty was denied because of a plow being on a truck with no plow prep...and the warranty problem wasn't damage due to plow abuse.


Pretty sure it's in the fine print, I know it was on my '08... The warranty paperwork had Snow Plow selected and Snow Plow Prep verified... Not sure about now days... and if it's actually enforced...


----------



## Green Grass

Doughboy12;2000964 said:


> I know who your dad is and what he does.
> 
> Doesn't mean cafe to me.
> 
> Show me a case where warranty was denied because of a plow being on a truck with no plow prep...and the warranty problem wasn't damage due to plow abuse.


I can show you a bunch usually it is ball joints and wheel bearings that get denied.


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;2001004 said:


> So if we loose this series which looks likely what do you think will happen in the off season. Leapold has spent some money to get talent but we cant seem to get past the second round. If they keep everyone we should only get better the more they play together but do you think they will send yeo walking? That could help or hurt us as then they would need to learn a new system but then again can yeos systom win a cup??


They have to re evaluate the use of one Mr. Suter. 
I think the talking heads have given some good points on that.

I don't think Yeo is gone but I also am not saying he should stay.

Too much coasting in this series and no up tempo play on the PP and that has to change all around.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2001006 said:


> Yeah, you can't get a lifetime warranty on a diesel.


We have the 200K extended on our 5500's. Close enough. We will dump them around 180 or so.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2000998 said:


> Usually Tune In cuts out the games as stations can't stream the games.
> 
> I haven't carried a radio in...... 10 years?


I listen to tune in all the time

That station guarantee d....

*we're baseball fans, too. We play the Minnesota Twins. Every inning, every game. We say proudly, go music, go Twins. We're Go 96.3. Go*


----------



## Doughboy12

Green Grass;2001011 said:


> I can show you a bunch usually it is ball joints and wheel bearings that get denied.


Clearly you didn't read what I wrote.......Ball joints and wheel bearings are NOT a valid warranty claim on a plow truck. They are ware parts. NEXT.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2001003 said:


> No worktunes???


No, I play everything off of my phone. Don't miss calls or emails.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2000973 said:


> You keep talking Ford/Dodge.
> 
> We are talking GMC.
> We are professional grade.
> 
> :waving:


Blah, Blah, Blah...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2001013 said:


> We have the 200K extended on our 5500's. Close enough. We will dump them around 180 or so.


Yeah, that's what I was going to do when I was looking at the 4500 that's still sitting at Roseville.


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;2001015 said:


> Clearly you didn't read what I wrote.......Ball joints and wheel bearings are NOT a valid warranty claim on a plow truck. They are ware parts. NEXT.


They are on the dodge I bought


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2001014 said:


> I listen to tune in all the time
> 
> That station guarantee d....
> 
> *we're baseball fans, too. We play the Minnesota Twins. Every inning, every game. We say proudly, go music, go Twins. We're Go 96.3. Go*


So 96.3 streams the game? I'll have to tune in.

Couple 3 years ago you had to buy the MLB app to listen to games.

Twins aren't that good.


----------



## Doughboy12

So back to the weather....
We got just over half inch of rain today.
Anyone have any totals?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2001015 said:


> Clearly you didn't read what I wrote.......Ball joints and wheel bearings are NOT a valid warranty claim on a plow truck. They are ware parts. NEXT.


I've had ball joints, u-joints and wheel bearings replaced under warranty on a plow truck.


----------



## Green Grass

Doughboy12;2001015 said:


> Clearly you didn't read what I wrote.......Ball joints and wheel bearings are NOT a valid warranty claim on a plow truck. They are ware parts. NEXT.


If you have plow prep they are covered and they are the same wheel bearings and ball joints.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I also can't stand the slimy feeling work tunes are when it gets sweaty out.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2000991 said:


> I lost the account. They are the worst dealership to ever deal with.


Hahahaha :laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

Hawks 28-0 this season when leading after 2


----------



## Doughboy12

Through 2 periods of game 4...here are the series totals:

Blackhawks lead - 152:17
Tied - 67:43
mnwild lead - 0:00


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2001021 said:


> So back to the weather....
> We got just over half inch of rain today.
> Anyone have any totals?


I had a half inch between 11AM and 5PM today... Had about a quarter inch before that when I dumped it this morning... Maybe rocking an inch total come tomorrow morning after this evening?


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2001028 said:


> I had a half inch between 11AM and 5PM today... Had about a quarter inch before that when I dumped it this morning... Maybe rocking an inch total come tomorrow morning after this evening?


I havent dumped mine since yesterday afternoon. I looked around dinner time I had 1 1/8" in the gauge


----------



## Green Grass

Doughboy12;2001027 said:


> Through 2 periods of game 4...here are the series totals:
> 
> Blackhawks lead - 152:17
> Tied - 67:43
> mnwild lead - 0:00


Ouch!.......


----------



## Doughboy12

Green Grass;2001030 said:


> Ouch!.......


Where was this desire since period two game one?


----------



## Doughboy12

MN teams have been swept 4-0 twice in 40 seasons, both in West finals: Stars by Oilers in '84, Wild by Ducks in '03.





Make that three: Wild by Chcago in '15


----------



## unit28

Now I'm pod
N 
thought I streamed twins now Im second guessing myself

I listen to both radio and tunein when I'm in the garage

I'll check again next game


----------



## Ranger620

So looks like ducks/capitals in the cup
I had duck/rangers


----------



## Doughboy12

Goals this series:
Patrick Kane - 5
mnwild - 5


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2001029 said:


> I havent dumped mine since yesterday afternoon. I looked around dinner time I had 1 1/8" in the gauge


Sounds about right...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Jesus.......


----------



## Ranger620

Where was this team been the hole series


----------



## cbservicesllc

Well... at least they're making it interesting now...


----------



## Bill1090

Here we go!


----------



## unit28

That's right chicks.....


----------



## Ranger620

Off the pipe to seal the deal ouch.


----------



## Doughboy12

Toews chokes on the open net....:laughing:


----------



## unit28

Let's go grunlund


----------



## Ranger620

Well they made the last few minutes interesting


----------



## unit28

Gnught....pain medication working Goode now


----------



## Doughboy12

Hossa gets the game winner with his first goal of the playoffs.


----------



## Doughboy12

Suter, Parise, Vanek, Koivu, Pominville have combined for one goal and a minus-20 rating this series.


----------



## unit28

Thunderstorms are possible sunday and monday of next week. The severe weather threat is low at this time.


----------



## Doughboy12

Number of times being swept in playoffs:
MNTwins - 5 of 14 series (36%)
mnwild - 2 of 10 series (20%)
Twolves - 2 of 10 series (20%)


----------



## Doughboy12

One more...
The #mnwild are the first team in Minnesota pro history to lose 3 straight playoff series to the same team.


----------



## unit28

More fracking........
More earthquakes



People in Dallas-Fort Worth not only contended with severe weather on Thursday, but they also felt a little shaking due to an earthquake.

The USGS reports a*4.0 magnitude earthquake struck at 5:58 p.m. CDT*on Thursday, about three miles north-northeast of Venus, Texas, which is located approximately 30 miles southeast of Fort Worth.

No damage was reported, though a tornado warning was issued for a cell located northwest of the area at the time.

(MORE:*Severe Storm Tracker

"If the 4.0 holds, it will go down as the strongest earthquake on record in the Dallas-Fort Worth area," said weather.com senior meteorologist Nick Wiltgen.

"The previous record included a pair of 3.7 earthquakes that struck about 11 miles north of Mineral Wells on Nov. 28 and Dec. 9 of 2013."


----------



## CityGuy

48° and cloudy


----------



## dieselss

Morning y'all


----------



## SnowGuy73

50° breezy cloudy.


----------



## CityGuy

Great day today to do some sweeping.


----------



## CityGuy

Good day yesterday. Baby pooped for the first time in 2 days.


----------



## CityGuy

She also didn't cry last night after feedings. I got to sleep all night. Man that felt good.


----------



## dieselss

Good to hear


----------



## unit28

Found a 1500 Denali for 50k.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Forecast looks wonderful for next week.


----------



## Camden

unit28;2001061 said:


> Found a 1500 Denali for 50k.......


I'm looking for a 3500, diesel.


----------



## CityGuy

Sss ever use a superior front broom sm80j?


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;2001066 said:


> I'm looking for a 3500, diesel.


A buddy bought one at Snell in Mankato for $55xxx


----------



## unit28

Camden;2001066 said:


> I'm looking for a 3500, diesel.


Copy that.......


----------



## qualitycut

Mus hole. Boots and wheel burrow has about 4 inches of mud on it. Fun.


----------



## CityGuy

Sweeping is a blast. 















Not


----------



## banonea

Anyone got use for a broom for the front of a gravely? I will post modle # and pic later today......


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2001066 said:


> I'm looking for a 3500, diesel.


What color? I'll find ya one .


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;2001071 said:


> Sweeping is a blast.
> 
> Not


The heck it isn't. I love sweeping.....especially roads. It doesn't sound like what you're using sounds fun though.


----------



## unit28

Finally
Saw a hummingbird


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;2001073 said:


> What color? I'll find ya one .


Black with black interior...gotta be a Denali w/ plow prep (from what I gather there are only 3 in the state).


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;2001074 said:


> The heck it isn't. *I love sweeping*.....especially roads. It doesn't sound like what you're using sounds fun though.


x2!!!

I could sit on a sweeper all day every day (and sometimes I do!).


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2001077 said:


> Black with black interior...gotta be a Denali w/ plow prep (from what I gather there are only 3 in the state).


White bear lake has one $64k 
Brookdale has one $65k


----------



## CityGuy

Here it is Sss.

Give me a pelican any day over this.


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;2001081 said:


> Here it is Sss.
> 
> Give me a pelican any day over this.


Way to bouncy without air ride seat. And too small for major intersections.


----------



## CityGuy

So wife just texted me that she has fed the baby every hour since midnight. Wish I could help out more but she wants to breast feed for a few weeks before introducing a bottle.


----------



## CityGuy

Kinda nice being the only guy here today other than a few mechanics. Peacefully.


----------



## unit28

http://www.commercialtrucktrader.com/listing/2015-Gmc-Sierra-3500-Hd--113747436

Oh well at least it's cheap and has plow prep


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;2001079 said:


> White bear lake has one $64k
> Brookdale has one $65k


Yep. I'm working on that White Bear one right now. I've got another dealer in on it as I try to squeeze another $1k out of them.


----------



## andersman02

Quality you at Gertens?


----------



## Camden

CityGuy;2001081 said:


> Here it is Sss.
> 
> Give me a pelican any day over this.[/QUOTE]
> 
> I rented one of those for a sealcoating job and it rode like a lumber wagon but it was sure nice to be inside the cab and away from the dust. I felt that the tradeoff was worth it (my sweepers don't have cabs).


----------



## Polarismalibu

andersman02;2001087 said:


> Quality you at Gertens?


You wouldn't miss his truck there if he is


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2001086 said:


> Yep. I'm working on that White Bear one right now. I've got another dealer in on it as I try to squeeze another $1k out of them.


Nice. Good luck


----------



## qualitycut

andersman02;2001087 said:


> Quality you at Gertens?


Thought that was you in the white truck


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;2001088 said:


> I rented one of those for a sealcoating job and it rode like a lumber wagon but it was sure nice to be inside the cab and away from the dust. I felt that the tradeoff was worth it (my sweepers don't have cabs).


Would be great for that or long stretches with head on but, with long travel distances it sucks bouncing down the road.


----------



## CityGuy

55° and sunny


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2001091 said:


> Thought that was you in the white truck


Was the joyful blonde in the shack this morning?


----------



## Doughboy12

Oh and by the way it was his ankle. 

Blackhawks: Michal Rozsival suffered a fractured left ankle and is not expected to return until next season.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2001095 said:


> Was the joyful blonde in the shack this morning?


 Didnt get plants, forgot


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2001096 said:


> Oh and by the way it was his ankle.
> 
> Blackhawks: Michal Rozsival suffered a fractured left ankle and is not expected to return until next season.


I thought it was going to be snapped in half the way it looked


----------



## unit28

...winter storm warning in effect from 6 pm saturday to 6 pm mdt sunday... The national weather service in rapid city has issued a winter storm warning for snow...which is in effect from 6 pm saturday to 6 pm mdt sunday. The winter storm watch is no longer in effect. * timing...widespread rain will move into the area tonight...with rain changing over to snow saturday afternoon. The snow will be heavy at times saturday night into sunday morning. The snow will diminish sunday afternoon.


MAIN HAZARD...SNOW ACCUMULATION OF 6 TO 10 INCHES. LOCALLY HIGHER AMOUNTS ARE POSSIBLE FOR THE NORTHERN FOOTHILLS FROM SPEARFISH TO STURGIS. GUSTY NORTH WINDS ON SUNDAY WILL RESULT IN AREAS OF BLOWING SNOW


----------



## SnowGuy73

Lynch says chance of snow Tuesday morning.


----------



## unit28

ice melt apps in May?


----------



## qualitycut

Suns finally out


----------



## Polarismalibu

Anyone interested in a 2015, 2500 hd 6.6L 8' box with a topper and the shorter crew cab 20k miles Possibly a 9'6" MVP


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2001098 said:


> I thought it was going to be snapped in half the way it looked


Most people were saying knee. 
I agree with what you thought when I watched the replay.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2001107 said:


> Most people were saying knee.
> I agree with what you thought when I watched the replay.


I think thats because he has had knee problems his whole career.


----------



## TKLAWN

Polarismalibu;2001105 said:


> Anyone interested in a 2015, 2500 hd 6.6L 8' box with a topper and the shorter crew cab 20k miles Possibly a 9'6" MVP


If it's white, I would?


----------



## unit28

I don't get it.......

Why close all the schools and tell people to stay indoors because 3 young men walk away from a facility that's not confined?



2 down 1 to go...


----------



## andersman02

qualitycut;2001091 said:


> Thought that was you in the white truck


Yeah bout maxed out the ol 350


----------



## andersman02

LwnmwrMan22;2001095 said:


> Was the joyful blonde in the shack this morning?


There was a looker there I haven't seen before entering the plant area


----------



## TKLAWN

Jeez, didn't realize I was competing against Ryde for yards that used to be my uncles accounts.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;2001126 said:


> Jeez, didn't realize I was competing against Ryde for yards that used to be my uncles accounts.


Seen you in Minnetonka Wednesday.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;2001129 said:


> Seen you in Minnetonka Wednesday.


That was me.you have your work truck I must have missed you?


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2001126 said:


> Jeez, didn't realize I was competing against Ryde for yards that used to be my uncles accounts.


Why didnt he just give them to you.


----------



## Polarismalibu

TKLAWN;2001109 said:


> If it's white, I would?


It actually is white

Might be able to throw in a brand new 9'6" mvp3 never used.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://crimefeed.com/2015/05/woman-...um=social&utm_campaign=investigationdiscovery

What the heck is wrong with people?


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2001053 said:


> More fracking........
> More earthquakes
> 
> People in Dallas-Fort Worth not only contended with severe weather on Thursday, but they also felt a little shaking due to an earthquake.
> 
> The USGS reports a*4.0 magnitude earthquake struck at 5:58 p.m. CDT*on Thursday, about three miles north-northeast of Venus, Texas, which is located approximately 30 miles southeast of Fort Worth.
> 
> No damage was reported, though a tornado warning was issued for a cell located northwest of the area at the time.
> 
> (MORE:*Severe Storm Tracker
> 
> "If the 4.0 holds, it will go down as the strongest earthquake on record in the Dallas-Fort Worth area," said weather.com senior meteorologist Nick Wiltgen.
> 
> "The previous record included a pair of 3.7 earthquakes that struck about 11 miles north of Mineral Wells on Nov. 28 and Dec. 9 of 2013."


What the frack?


----------



## Doughboy12

Any you out on the west side know a book keeper that wants a part time job? (Up to 39 hrs per week)
Also need a pricing coordinator...

Chaka/Chanhasen/Excelsior area.

Early morning hours.


----------



## SnowGuy73

43° breeze clear.


----------



## CityGuy

Someone has not been happy all night. So much for getting things done today.


----------



## CityGuy

For you fathers out there.

When did you start your kids on a bottle at least part time?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hopefully that stays where it's at.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2001170 said:


> For you fathers out there.
> 
> When did you start your kids on a bottle at least part time?


All my nieces and nephews were all right away I believe.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2001170 said:


> For you fathers out there.
> 
> When did you start your kids on a bottle at least part time?


Mine were right away. The 2nd had to have formula since the wife got an infection in her c section incision, the last 2 were bottle fed breast milk


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2001152 said:


> Why didnt he just give them to you.


Apparently wanted to give them more than 1 option. He still does other work for them also.


Polarismalibu;2001155 said:


> It actually is white
> 
> Might be able to throw in a brand new 9'6" mvp3 never used.


Pm some info on it. Thanks!


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2001170 said:


> For you fathers out there.
> 
> When did you start your kids on a bottle at least part time?


First week... pumping and bottle feeding so my wife could get some sleep... she went back to work part time after a week


----------



## NorthernProServ

Nice morning for getting some spraying done before the rain.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2001172 said:


> Hopefully that stays where it's at.


For some reason I thought that was a snow map at first glance...haha.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;2001183 said:


> For some reason I thought that was a snow map at first glance...haha.


Novak posted moderate travel impact for snow by Grand Forks.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;2001182 said:


> Nice morning for getting some spraying done before the rain.


Dew is so heavy in Taylors Falls, you would wash the tire tracks off after laying the spray.

I've tried before. Had lines of Dandelions 3 days later the width of a tire.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Gave the wife the go ahead to buy an expedition. Pics to follow when she gets it. They have to go get it at another dealer


----------



## Doughboy12

NorthernProServ;2001182 said:


> Nice morning for getting some spraying done before the rain.


What are you using? I had the dandelions pop out in mass in the last two days.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2001195 said:


> What are you using? I had the dandelions pop out in mass in the last two days.


You and every one of my customers. IT'S THE END OF THE WORLD!!!!!!


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2001196 said:


> You and every one of my customers. IT'S THE END OF THE WORLD!!!!!!


Not me. Horses like em crab grass too


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;2001197 said:


> Not me. Horses like em crab grass too


I'm thinking chemicals would be cheaper...:waving: Thumbs Up


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2001196 said:


> You and every one of my customers. IT'S THE END OF THE WORLD!!!!!!


Time to get the sprayer out. Trimec I think.


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;2001198 said:


> I'm thinking chemicals would be cheaper...:waving: Thumbs Up


You would be correct. I could drop a couple off for a few days. Comes with free fertilizer


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;2001200 said:


> You would be correct. I could drop a couple off for a few days. Comes with free fertilizer


Not sure my little fence could hold them. Wife might enjoy them though.


----------



## qualitycut

Is seal coating the driveway worth it? Does it do anything besides make it look nicer?


----------



## NorthernProServ

Doughboy12;2001195 said:


> What are you using? I had the dandelions pop out in mass in the last two days.


I have good luck with amine 400 2,4-D


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2001202 said:


> Is seal coating the driveway worth it? Does it do anything besides make it look nicer?


Absolutely. It prolongs the inevitable by sealing out all of the things that cause asphalt to breakdown. The guys who seal driveways for $100 are a joke. You're purchasing black water. A homeowner can actually get good stuff at Home Depot and you can get the tools there too (they're not commercial grade but they'll work).

The key to the whole thing is to clean the pavement completely...as in NO SOIL ANYWHERE. Blow, sweep and blow again before you even think about sealing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2001206 said:


> Absolutely. It prolongs the inevitable by sealing out all of the things that cause asphalt to breakdown. The guys who seal driveways for $100 are a joke. You're purchasing black water. A homeowner can actually get good stuff at Home Depot and you can get the tools there too (they're not commercial grade but they'll work).
> 
> The key to the whole thing is to clean the pavement completely...as in NO SOIL ANYWHERE. Blow, sweep and blow again before you even think about sealing.


Hack.......


----------



## TKLAWN

Winter storm "Venus" for the Dakotas LET'S GO!


----------



## unit28

Streaming












Nope........


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2001207 said:


> Hack.......


Shhhhh....don't tell anyone.


----------



## Doughboy12

NorthernProServ;2001204 said:


> I have good luck with amine 400 2,4-D


Thanks. That's what the niebor uses.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2001210 said:


> Winter storm "Venus" for the Dakotas LET'S GO!


TK.... What was the Exmark you sold and for how much?

I have a '12 X Series 27 hp Kawi/60" deck with 888 hours. I'm thinking I need to get a 72" something. Gonna see if I can get an Altoz next weekend just to try one.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Did 25 yards of mulch and some sod work at a commercial property on Monday, got the check in the mail today for it and I did NOT even send them the invoice yet !

That's a first !


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2001214 said:


> TK.... What was the Exmark you sold and for how much?
> 
> I have a '12 X Series 27 hp Kawi/60" deck with 888 hours. I'm thinking I need to get a 72" something. Gonna see if I can get an Altoz next weekend just to try one.


10' x-series 29/60 1,500 hrs $4,500, sold in 4 days. It was super clean, new tires and blades,striper bar.
Fwiw brand new x-series are much improved.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2001206 said:


> Absolutely. It prolongs the inevitable by sealing out all of the things that cause asphalt to breakdown. The guys who seal driveways for $100 are a joke. You're purchasing black water. A homeowner can actually get good stuff at Home Depot and you can get the tools there too (they're not commercial grade but they'll work).
> 
> The key to the whole thing is to clean the pavement completely...as in NO SOIL ANYWHERE. Blow, sweep and blow again before you even think about sealing.


Perfect, thats why i thought but at 1 time i heard an asphalt person say it was pointless and has stuck in my head


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2001216 said:


> 10' x-series 29/60 1,500 hrs $4,500, sold in 4 days. It was super clean, new tires and blades,striper bar.
> Fwiw brand new x-series are much improved.


On the Ferris today, forgot how nice this ride is.


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;2001206 said:


> Absolutely. It prolongs the inevitable by sealing out all of the things that cause asphalt to breakdown. The guys who seal driveways for $100 are a joke. You're purchasing black water. A homeowner can actually get good stuff at Home Depot and you can get the tools there too (they're not commercial grade but they'll work).
> 
> The key to the whole thing is to clean the pavement completely...as in NO SOIL ANYWHERE. Blow, sweep and blow again before you even think about sealing.


And fill cracks if necessary.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Rain for tomorrow keeps getting pushed further and further back.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2001230 said:


> Rain for tomorrow keeps getting pushed further and further back.


Schaeffer on 4 called that last night.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2001231 said:


> Schaeffer on 4 called that last night.


Can't remember the last time I watched the news.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2001216 said:


> 10' x-series 29/60 1,500 hrs $4,500, sold in 4 days. It was super clean, new tires and blades,striper bar.
> Fwiw brand new x-series are much improved.


So I should start at about $7,500 and listen to offers.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2001235 said:


> So I should start at about $7,500 and listen to offers.


$1.00 is my offer.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2001237 said:


> $1.00 is my offer.


So noted.... I will be in touch.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well I got one heck of a surprise party for my bday today. Went to go ride my wheeler at the woods and all the family and some friends were there waiting on me. 

Pretty fun taking all the kids threw the mud


----------



## Drakeslayer

Polarismalibu;2001245 said:


> Well I got one heck of a surprise party for my bday today. Went to go ride my wheeler at the woods and all the family and some friends were there waiting on me.
> 
> Pretty fun taking all the kids threw the mud


Happy birthday! Mine was 2 days ago and all I did was change muddy diapers.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2001246 said:


> Happy birthday! Mine was 2 days ago and all I did was change muddy diapers.


You're THAT old???


----------



## Bill1090

Green Grass;2001237 said:


> $1.00 is my offer.


$10.00 Bob!


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;2001245 said:


> Well I got one heck of a surprise party for my bday today. Went to go ride my wheeler at the woods and all the family and some friends were there waiting on me.
> 
> Pretty fun taking all the kids threw the mud


Happy Birthday


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2001249 said:


> You're THAT old???


Haha! Took me a second there..


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2001235 said:


> So I should start at about $7,500 and listen to offers.


Ehhh....wouldn't go less than $5,700 if ot was me


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;2001253 said:


> Ehhh....wouldn't go less than $5,700 if ot was me


Way to throw my offer out!


----------



## Drakeslayer

Pickle is looking good again


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2001215 said:


> Did 25 yards of mulch and some sod work at a commercial property on Monday, got the check in the mail today for it and I did NOT even send them the invoice yet !
> 
> That's a first !


Well I know it's not one we've talked about before...hahaha


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2001256 said:


> Pickle is looking good again


Oh yeah! Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

48° breezy overcast.


----------



## unit28

have a happy Mother's Day


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2001264 said:


> have a happy Mother's Day


I forgot to get a card. I won't be.


----------



## unit28

fish one me nada 0 Zippo shut out ,,,,


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2001265 said:


> I forgot to get a card. I won't be.


I think I better get to the store ASAP myself


----------



## unit28

,no dew today


----------



## djagusch

unit28;2001267 said:


> I think I better get to the store ASAP myself


If it's not on the table when they wake up it doesn't count. Atleast that's the rules around here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2001265 said:


> I forgot to get a card. I won't be.


You're not alone.


----------



## unit28

Looks like we got time
Not like it's raining ...../or snowing
Sprinkles today?


----------



## TKLAWN

http://rapidcityjournal.com/webcams/weather/

Oh boy!


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;2001274 said:


> http://rapidcityjournal.com/webcams/weather/
> 
> Oh boy!


I'd laugh.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;2001271 said:


> If it's not on the table when they wake up it doesn't count. Atleast that's the rules around here.


Kinda funny how that works.

We've been late to many a birthday gathering, wedding, shower, whatever because I was told we need to stop and get a card.

I've been mowing at the schools this morning, heading to the store now to get a card cause I'm freezing.

Will it count? No. Will it count that I bought 4 huge flower baskets the other day at Gertens? No, cause we got them BEFORE Mother's Day and she didn't get anything ON Mother's Day.


----------



## mnlefty

LwnmwrMan22;2001265 said:


> I forgot to get a card. I won't be.


We're always at her parents at the lake for mothers day/fishing opener. One year I forgot to get a card and nowhere close to get one on short notice... I'll never make that mistake again.


----------



## unit28

Novaks travelling impact map worked

No one has dared to go through the grand forks area this morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just leaving the store... I wasn't the only one "going for bagels" on a Sunday morning.


----------



## albhb3

cards and flowers bwahahahahhahahahahaha... what the hell is wrong with you guys... me thinks some of your wives are far to materialistic if the actually expect it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

albhb3;2001282 said:


> cards and flowers bwahahahahhahahahahaha... what the hell is wrong with you guys... me thinks some of your wives are far to materialistic if the actually expect it


Actually, we don't do Valentine's day, because it's my oldest's birthday.

For all of our birthdays, we just let birthday person pick a nice restaurant to eat at.

I don't know when the last time it was I got her something for our anniversary.

This is really in the one day I'm expected to get something for just her.


----------



## unit28

Cripes
Were all getting in the expedition now

Great


----------



## CityGuy

47° and cloudy


----------



## CityGuy

Drakeslayer;2001246 said:


> Happy birthday! Mine was 2 days ago and all I did was change muddy diapers.


Same boat just not my birthday


----------



## CityGuy

2 dozen roses and a card. I'm golden this year.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Well I don't know of this counts, but mine got and expedition....crazy it's a ford


----------



## MNPLOWCO

I made sure that my mothers day gift... For the wife, got there on Saturday. just to make absolutely positively sure it would arrive on time.and just a note to city guy. congratulations and if you're like me you will now be buying Mother's Day presents even though your kids are 18 and 20 for your wife.she's not my mother. and of course, I'm having my actual mother over for brunch and flowers. it is always a twofer.


----------



## qualitycut

My mother day present to my mom every year is planting flowers in her planters. Except its usually not done till after.


----------



## andersman02

qualitycut;2001300 said:


> My mother day present to my mom every year is planting flowers in her planters. Except its usually not done till after.


We did the same type of thing this year, cousin and uncle helped me put in a 75 sq ft patio yesterday for my mom's mom. Knock 2 out with one stone


----------



## Green Grass

I broke down and had to turn the heat on in the house.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2001303 said:


> I broke down and had to turn the heat on in the house.


There is no way. I cant do it this late in the spring


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2001304 said:


> There is no way. I cant do it this late in the spring


It was down to 58 in the house.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2001308 said:


> It was down to 58 in the house.


Thats perfect!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light rain in Edina.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden. 

According to the clown at Sprint they had to stop selling the m9 due to too many bugs without fixes.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;2001311 said:


> Light rain in Edina.


Cloudy here.


----------



## CityGuy

Light rain here,


----------



## CityGuy

This is way overwhelming right now. So my kid has jaundice. They want her on a uv light from now unti nurse gets here tomorrow. Kid is posses. Mom is emotional and dad is back to smoking like a chimney again. Stress level through the roof.


----------



## Camden

SnowGuy73;2001312 said:


> Camden.
> 
> According to the clown at Sprint they had to stop selling the m9 due to too many bugs without fixes.


No kidding? I sure have terrible luck with phones.


----------



## Camden

CityGuy;2001315 said:


> This is way overwhelming right now. So my kid has jaundice. They want her on a uv light from now unti nurse gets here tomorrow. Kid is posses. Mom is emotional and dad is back to smoking like a chimney again. Stress level through the roof.


My daughter had it too. Stressful at first but it's common. Light is the best medicine for it which it sounds like you were told.


----------



## CityGuy

MNPLOWCO;2001294 said:


> I made sure that my mothers day gift... For the wife, got there on Saturday. just to make absolutely positively sure it would arrive on time.and just a note to city guy. congratulations and if you're like me you will now be buying Mother's Day presents even though your kids are 18 and 20 for your wife.she's not my mother. and of course, I'm having my actual mother over for brunch and flowers. it is always a twofer.


Thanks. Wish I was better.


----------



## unit28

CityGuy;2001315 said:


> This is way overwhelming right now. So my kid has jaundice. They want her on a uv light from now unti nurse gets here tomorrow. Kid is posses. Mom is emotional and dad is back to smoking like a chimney again. Stress level through the roof.


Grandson had that

Uv light is good 
more skin exposed to the light the better


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;2001317 said:


> My daughter had it too. Stressful at first but it's common. Light is the best medicine for it which it sounds like you were told.


It will get better. Just to much right now. To many emotions.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2001315 said:


> This is way overwhelming right now. So my kid has jaundice. They want her on a uv light from now unti nurse gets here tomorrow. Kid is posses. Mom is emotional and dad is back to smoking like a chimney again. Stress level through the roof.


Very normal both my kids had it give it a couple days with the light then back to normal.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;2001316 said:


> No kidding? I sure have terrible luck with phones.


Yup.

Like I said before, the m8 is just as bad.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2001321 said:


> Very normal both my kids had it give it a couple days with the light then back to normal.


For me I think it's the fact that I want to fix it and can't.


----------



## CityGuy

Really wish my mother in law wasn't here. Nosie ***** wants to know what's going on and it's none of her business.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2001324 said:


> Really wish my mother in law wasn't here. Nosie ***** wants to know what's going on and it's none of her business.


Tell to shut her pie hole. This is your kid. She had her shot. If she wants to help she does what you ask and only what you ask.

Said the guy no where near her...:waving:


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2001324 said:


> Really wish my mother in law wasn't here. Nosie ***** wants to know what's going on and it's none of her business.


If she wasn't there she would be calling every 5 minutes. remember that all everyone want is a happy healthy baby,


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2001259 said:


> Well I know it's not one we've talked about before...hahaha


Ha! that's for sure!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Might be wet at 7 am tomorrow


----------



## djagusch

CityGuy;2001324 said:


> Really wish my mother in law wasn't here. Nosie ***** wants to know what's going on and it's none of her business.


Put her to work cleaning.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2001326 said:


> If she wasn't there she would be calling every 5 minutes. remember that all everyone want is a happy healthy baby,


I know. Wife and I just need time to process it all and get it figured out.


----------



## CityGuy

1 hour down. Baby has slept through it so far.


----------



## CityGuy

Mom slept too. I am wearing a groove in the floor.


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like another big batch of rain in a few hours.


----------



## CityGuy

djagusch;2001332 said:


> Put her to work cleaning.


Wish I could but she has mobility issues so not as easy for her.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got warm out. Or at least much warmer than it was earlier.


----------



## unit28

Like a flower garden with all the pretty colors....


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2001315 said:


> This is way overwhelming right now. So my kid has jaundice. They want her on a uv light from now unti nurse gets here tomorrow. Kid is posses. Mom is emotional and dad is back to smoking like a chimney again. Stress level through the roof.


Very common... Remember, people have been having kids for thousands of years... Go with the flow!


----------



## djagusch

CityGuy;2001338 said:


> Wish I could but she has mobility issues so not as easy for her.


Cook a meal?


----------



## albhb3

cbservicesllc;2001341 said:


> Very common... Remember, people have been having kids for thousands of years... Go with the flow!


or move far far away


----------



## CityGuy

djagusch;2001342 said:


> Cook a meal?


Crock pot this morning. We really just want her to leave but she has business in the cities in the morning


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2001341 said:


> Very common... Remember, people have been having kids for thousands of years... Go with the flow!


I know. Just hard to not be able to hold your kid and have to watch them pay on a table with a light in it. Kinda like a copy machine. Has to be there until atleast tomorrow.

Nurse will draw blood and we should know if it's working or not around lunch tomorrow.


----------



## CityGuy

Sorry to vent on you guys. I just need somewhere to let it out.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2001346 said:


> Sorry to vent on you guys. I just need somewhere to let it out.


Thata why we are here, cus' & scream your head off, we wont care. It will be all good, but i know the feeling of not being able to fix it, had the same feeling with my mother.


----------



## qualitycut

My chances went up for tomorrow and Tuesday, cafe


----------



## qualitycut

Just start raining good.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2001346 said:


> Sorry to vent on you guys. I just need somewhere to let it out.


It's nice to be able to talk to people when your stressed. My nephew had that same thing it's really comon he had the uv blanket on for 3-4 days at least


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2001339 said:


> Got warm out. Or at least much warmer than it was earlier.


Temps are dropping fast down here. Windy as heck too. Was hot and humid around 11 to 3ish


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2001346 said:


> Sorry to vent on you guys. I just need somewhere to let it out.


It's all good. I could tell you what I tell my employee. Put your man panties on and get to work


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;2001352 said:


> Temps are dropping fast down here. Windy as heck too. Was hot and humid around 11 to 3ish


I'll be looking at vortices in a bit
I'm guessing in some areas caa is converging with how large an area the lps actually is


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2001352 said:


> Temps are dropping fast down here. Windy as heck too. Was hot and humid around 11 to 3ish


Been cold here all day......Austin.


----------



## unit28

That low pressure system
pretty large ......wrapping cold caa
air in.

http://www.goes.noaa.gov/GSSLOOPS/ecir.html


----------



## albhb3

cbservicesllc;2001341 said:


> Very common... Remember, people have been having kids for thousands of years... Go with the flow!


then again not one of em survived


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sprinkles here.


----------



## CityGuy

Sprikling here.


----------



## CityGuy

Up for feeding. Number2 wet diaper in an hour. According to nurse earlier we are moving in the right direction. They would like to see 6 wet and 4 dirty in a 24 hour period. This makes 8 wet today and 4 dirty so far.


----------



## CityGuy

Good thing we ordered and received the full collection of Full House. Good distraction for the wife.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2001363 said:


> Up for feeding. Number2 wet diaper in an hour. According to nurse earlier we are moving in the right direction. They would like to see 6 wet and 4 dirty in a 24 hour period. This makes 8 wet today and 4 dirty so far.


The more they poop the better when they are jaundice


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Anyone stay at craguns in Brainerd?


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2001364 said:


> Good thing we ordered and received the full collection of Full House. Good distraction for the wife.


Now that is a show I have not seen in a long time.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;2001368 said:


> Now that is a show I have not seen in a long time.


I think there's a new version coming out with just Stephanie ,kimmy and dj


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;2001366 said:


> Anyone stay at craguns in Brainerd?


Yep. 2nd best place to stay in the Brainerd Lakes area behind Grand View Lodge. Maddens is nice too.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;2001370 said:


> Yep. 2nd best place to stay in the Brainerd Lakes area behind Grand View Lodge. Maddens is nice too.


Good. Staying there next weekend


----------



## unit28

You southern guys keep one eye open tonight....

IA
742 PM CDT...A CONFIRMED TORNADO WAS LOCATED 5 MILES NORTH OF *
LAKE CITY...OR 5 MILES SOUTHWEST OF ROCKWELL CITY...MOVING *
NORTHEAST AT 30 MPH. *
*


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;2001373 said:


> You southern guys keep one eye open tonight....
> 
> IA
> 742 PM CDT...A CONFIRMED TORNADO WAS LOCATED 5 MILES NORTH OF *
> LAKE CITY...OR 5 MILES SOUTHWEST OF ROCKWELL CITY...MOVING *
> NORTHEAST AT 30 MPH. *
> *


Could head at me or bano


----------



## banonea

unit28;2001373 said:


> You southern guys keep one eye open tonight....
> 
> IA
> 742 PM CDT...A CONFIRMED TORNADO WAS LOCATED 5 MILES NORTH OF *
> LAKE CITY...OR 5 MILES SOUTHWEST OF ROCKWELL CITY...MOVING *
> NORTHEAST AT 30 MPH. *
> *


Rained a little here, then nothing. ...


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;2001374 said:


> Could head at me or bano


Moving north east.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2001366 said:


> Anyone stay at craguns in Brainerd?


Been a few years... Nice place


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;2001364 said:


> Good thing we ordered and received the full collection of Full House. Good distraction for the wife.


you cant wait to go back to workThumbs Up


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;2001376 said:


> Moving north east.......


Lake city mn or Iowa


----------



## unit28

It's near pocahontas county IA.
It might try to keep firing along a dry line
Can see small red box, tornado confirmation. ...


----------



## qualitycut

The stuff just keeps appearing in iowa, looks like rain on and off all night


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2001388 said:


> The stuff just keeps appearing in iowa, looks like rain on and off all night


Yeah. Everyone will want a track machine tomorrow.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;2001384 said:


> It's near pocahontas county IA.
> It might try to keep firing along a dry line
> Can see small red box, tornado confirmation. ...


Depending on how much east it goes, it could come to me or bano


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;2001379 said:


> you cant wait to go back to workThumbs Up


Yes and no. Want out of the house but will be worried.


----------



## CityGuy

Steady light rain here now.


----------



## qualitycut

Whos starting late for mowing tomorrow?


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2001366 said:


> Anyone stay at craguns in Brainerd?


I have a few times....


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2001371 said:


> Good. Staying there next weekend


Make sure you take advantage of all the stuff they offer just for staying there. Just ask for a list of included activities. Golf on the short course, badminton, lawn bowling, ext......


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2001393 said:


> Whos starting late for mowing tomorrow?


Depends on how wet the ground is, got the boys 2 new push mowers today, they will be jogging now:laughing:


----------



## Polarismalibu

Any if you guys race???

I'm thinking I wanna add a race car to the toy box. Thinking Midwest modified, late model or sprint car. 

Just run the weekend shoot outs at the local dirt tracks


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2001397 said:


> Any if you guys race???
> 
> I'm thinking I wanna add a race car to the toy box. Thinking Midwest modified, late model or sprint car.
> 
> Just run the weekend shoot outs at the local dirt tracks


Banno as your car chief?


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2001398 said:


> Banno as your car chief?


From what I hear I would rather race against him!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2001395 said:


> Make sure you take advantage of all the stuff they offer just for staying there. Just ask for a list of included activities. Golf on the short course, badminton, lawn bowling, ext......


I will do that. Thanks for the tip


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2001393 said:


> Whos starting late for mowing tomorrow?


We have an irrigation install...


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2001401 said:


> We have an irrigation install...


Ground will be soft for the pipe puller!


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2001401 said:


> We have an irrigation install...


Full day of repairs here


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2001402 said:


> Ground will be soft for the pipe puller!


Yeahhhhhhhhh...


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2001398 said:


> Banno as your car chief?


we would get booted for being to fast......:laughing:


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;2001399 said:


> From what I hear I would rather race against him!


it is a blast. wife don't let me anymore, to expensive....


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;2001395 said:


> Make sure you take advantage of all the stuff they offer just for staying there. Just ask for a list of included activities. Golf on the short course, badminton, lawn bowling, ext......


Usually the resorts don't kick-off their full scale activities until Memorial weekend. The wife and I stayed at Grand View yesterday and there wasn't a whole lot going on.



Polarismalibu;2001397 said:


> Any if you guys race???
> 
> I'm thinking I wanna add a race car to the toy box. Thinking Midwest modified, late model or sprint car.
> 
> Just run the weekend shoot outs at the local dirt tracks


All of those classes you listed are incredibly expensive. $10s of thousands would be needed just to be somewhat competitive. Your best bet is to get into a 4-cylinder class or something that's basically all "stock" cars.


----------



## banonea

Outside of lawn care, my days will be full. Wife and I just bought a new house. picked up a 1900 house in a old neighborhood in Rochester for $71,000.00. figuring $15,000.00 to rehab it, pay it off in 3 years and be mortgage free Thumbs Up. Not doing Sturgis this year though:realmad:


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2001407 said:


> Usually the resorts don't kick-off their full scale activities until Memorial weekend. The wife and I stayed at Grand View yesterday and there wasn't a whole lot going on.
> 
> All of those classes you listed are incredibly expensive. $10s of thousands would be needed just to be somewhat competitive. Your best bet is to get into a 4-cylinder class or something that's basically all "stock" cars.


Found a few late models that were decent prices. I can't stand the hornets and stock cars there to slow for me I have a bad speed issue.


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;2001406 said:


> it is a blast. wife don't let me anymore, to expensive....


Hard to put a price on a good time!


----------



## CityGuy

49° light mist


----------



## CityGuy

Kid had a good night. Wife and I had a long night.


----------



## CityGuy

Everything looks really wet out.


----------



## CityGuy

51° very light rain


----------



## CityGuy

The dampness outside almost makes it feel chilly out.


----------



## Bill1090

53*
Overcast.


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;2001410 said:


> Hard to put a price on a good time!


I was spending WAY to much......


----------



## SnowGuy73

55° breezy overcast.


----------



## banonea

57 and moist here


----------



## NorthernProServ

Had to turn the heat on too, did not help I left a few Windows cracked last night.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;2001407 said:


> Usually the resorts don't kick-off their full scale activities until Memorial weekend. The wife and I stayed at Grand View yesterday and there wasn't a whole lot going on.
> 
> All of those classes you listed are incredibly expensive. $10s of thousands would be needed just to be somewhat competitive. Your best bet is to get into a 4-cylinder class or something that's basically all "stock" cars.


On craguns website, it says for this weekend they have family activities. Not sure what that means. Guess I'll find out


----------



## banonea

Looks like north western Minnesota will get some snow today.....


----------



## banonea

13" of snow in Rapid City SD, and we are mowing grass 10 hours away......damm


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ;2001426 said:


> Had to turn the heat on too, did not help I left a few Windows cracked last night.


I did the same this morning.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2001429 said:


> 13" of snow in Rapid City SD, and we are mowing grass 10 hours away......damm


Would love that here.


----------



## CityGuy

Hauling gravel to the shops today.


----------



## qualitycut

Sure hard to get up and get going when it so crappy outside.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My $19/hour landscape guys decided themselves it's too wet to work today.

I and the neighbor's wife are going to do the work.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2001435 said:


> My $19/hour landscape guys decided themselves it's too wet to work today.
> 
> I and the neighbor's wife are going to do the work.


Unless your running a machine threw nice grass it's not to wet

You pay him way to much I'm thinking


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2001436 said:


> Unless your running a machine threw nice grass it's not to wet
> 
> You pay him way to much I'm thinking


My guys are out mowing. Gonna have a talk with these landscape guys.

Perfect day for hauling out mulch. Cloudy, cool.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

The weeks not even really started and I'm tired just thinking how busy this week is going to be. Trying to get a part time guy to help.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sprinkles in carver.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2001442 said:


> The weeks not even really started and I'm tired just thinking how busy this week is going to be. Trying to get a part time guy to help.


Ya, but dandelions are so easy to kill off.

I was just at a property I treated Saturday evening and they are all curly and wilted. I was a little concerned with the cooler temps effecting the speed of it but it had no effect.


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2001427 said:


> On craguns website, it says for this weekend they have family activities. Not sure what that means. Guess I'll find out


The items I listed are almost sure to be available...not much needed for "organized" events with that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2001445 said:


> Ya, but dandelions are so easy to kill off.
> 
> I was just at a property I treated Saturday evening and they are all curly and wilted. I was a little concerned with the cooler temps effecting the speed of it but it had no effect.


You enjoying the new ride?


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2001427 said:


> On craguns website, it says for this weekend they have family activities. Not sure what that means. Guess I'll find out


Family Activities


----------



## Drakeslayer

SnowGuy73;2001444 said:


> Sprinkles in carver.


Were you able to spray my lawn:waving:


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2001448 said:


> You enjoying the new ride?


Absolutely.

I loved my permagreen, I'm obsessed with this z spray.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;2001451 said:


> Were you able to spray my lawn:waving:


Not yet.

Haha.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2001452 said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> I loved my permagreen, I'm obsessed with this z spray.


Told ya.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2001454 said:


> Told ya.......


You were right.

Only problem is the pump on the iso tank is shot so I need to order a new one.


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;2001427 said:


> On craguns website, it says for this weekend they have family activities. Not sure what that means. Guess I'll find out


Yeah, hopefully there will be stuff going on. There's mini-golfing and go karts just a few miles away so that's always an option even if it's cold. Plus there are a lot of great restaurants. My personal favorite is Bar Harbor in Lake Shore. Incredible food.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Well going to put my 14 year old beagle down this week Has had a long list of problems for a while but some how Has always worked over it and kept pushing.

Can barely walk/ stand and heavy breathing just sitting still for the last 2 days.

I can not see him suffer any longer.

Not how I wanted to start the week out !


----------



## snowman55

NorthernProServ;2001459 said:


> Well going to put my 14 year old beagle down this week Has had a long list of problems for a while but some how Has always worked over it and kept pushing.
> 
> Can barely walk/ stand and heavy breathing just sitting still for the last 2 days.
> 
> I can not see him suffer any longer.
> 
> Not how I wanted to start the week out !


Sorry to hear, had to do that this winter. Tough to kill something you love.


----------



## Camden

Always tough to read posts like that NorthernProServ. Sorry to hear it.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2001459 said:


> Well going to put my 14 year old beagle down this week Has had a long list of problems for a while but some how Has always worked over it and kept pushing.
> 
> Can barely walk/ stand and heavy breathing just sitting still for the last 2 days.
> 
> I can not see him suffer any longer.
> 
> Not how I wanted to start the week out !


sorry to hear that, i cant imagine the day i have to put mine down. Hes getting up there in age.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;2001459 said:


> Well going to put my 14 year old beagle down this week Has had a long list of problems for a while but some how Has always worked over it and kept pushing.
> 
> Can barely walk/ stand and heavy breathing just sitting still for the last 2 days.
> 
> I can not see him suffer any longer.
> 
> Not how I wanted to start the week out !


Sorry to hear.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Thanks guys


----------



## ryde307

TKLAWN;2001126 said:


> Jeez, didn't realize I was competing against Ryde for yards that used to be my uncles accounts.


Where was this and who is your uncle?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Not a bad day for working, for formerly thinking it was going to be a washout.

The neighbor gal and I are pounding it hard!!


----------



## mnlefty

LwnmwrMan22;2001477 said:


> The neighbor gal and I are pounding it hard!!


You tee'd that one up on purpose, right?


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2001477 said:


> Not a bad day for working, for formerly thinking it was going to be a washout.
> 
> The neighbor gal and I are pounding it hard!!


Better not let the wife catch you!


----------



## ryde307

banonea;2001408 said:


> Outside of lawn care, my days will be full. Wife and I just bought a new house. picked up a 1900 house in a old neighborhood in Rochester for $71,000.00. figuring $15,000.00 to rehab it, pay it off in 3 years and be mortgage free Thumbs Up. Not doing Sturgis this year though:realmad:


Congrats.



Camden;2001468 said:


> Always tough to read posts like that NorthernProServ. Sorry to hear it.


This. Had to do it a year ago. It was horrible. It still gets to me. I am going to look at new puppies this weekend though.



LwnmwrMan22;2001477 said:


> Not a bad day for working, for formerly thinking it was going to be a washout.
> 
> The neighbor gal and I are pounding it hard!!


Don't forget to wrap it up. We don't want to see you on Maury.


----------



## Mike_PS

ok fellas, lets *try *to get away from that topic :laughing: rather than harp on it as we can all assume it isn't what some (most) are thinking 

thanks all


----------



## ryde307

Ha I must have missed some good posts. Weather is cold and gloomy.


----------



## ryde307

Or maybe none got deleted and Mr. Donovan just knew where this would head.
Anyways the weather is still cold and gloomy.


----------



## cbservicesllc

48, overcast


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2001472 said:


> sorry to hear that, i cant imagine the day i have to put mine down. Hes getting up there in age.


I feel for ya. I have had to do it 3 times. One died right in my arms


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Holy crap it's cold out. I find myself wanting to and using the 36" walkbehind as much as possible to stay warm


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2001488 said:


> Holy crap it's cold out. I find myself wanting to and using the 36" walkbehind as much as possible to stay warm


I'm sweating a storm. Might be the lined jeans and 2 shirts I'm wearing while digging this mulch out.

I was freezing yesterday morning on the mowers.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Michael J. Donovan;2001482 said:


> ok fellas, lets *try *to get away from that topic :laughing: rather than harp on it as we can all assume it isn't what some (most) are thinking
> 
> thanks all


I sincerely apologize for these low brows Mr. Donovan. I have NO idea what it is they THOUGHT I was implying, I was merely talking about how the two of us are getting this mulch tore out without my other 3 employees who believed it was too wet to work today


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2001477 said:


> Not a bad day for working, for formerly thinking it was going to be a washout.
> 
> The neighbor gal and I are pounding it hard!!


Oh boy........


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2001491 said:


> I sincerely apologize for these low brows Mr. Donovan. I have NO idea what it is they THOUGHT I was implying, I was merely talking about how the two of us are getting this mulch tore out without my other 3 employees who believed it was too wet to work today


Nice cover up!


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;2001491 said:


> I sincerely apologize for these low brows Mr. Donovan. I have NO idea what it is they THOUGHT I was implying, I was merely talking about how the two of us are getting this mulch tore out without my other 3 employees who believed it was too wet to work today


If that's all you have pounded out, you must be doing other things!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;2001495 said:


> If that's all you have pounded out, you must be doing other things!


Yes. We've been digging out Hostas and Daylilies and separating them, putting them in places that need more bushes, then I don't have to buy them!! 

Plus I had to take a break for an hour. Forgot to put the new spool of trimmer line in the mowing truck after my other guys texted they weren't working.

Had to shift gears and it slipped my mind. Had to drive to WBL to drop it off. Then ran some other errands, stopped for lunch, yada yada.


----------



## CityGuy

No more circles. Need new scenery.


----------



## CityGuy

Baby update.

The light appears to be working. Went from 18 on Billy scale( don't ask I don't know what it is) to unknown yesterday but, must have been high as they wouldn't tell us, to 16 today. Nurse will be back on wednesday to test again.
Going to be a long few days for us with her laying on this uv light table thing. 
Already the number is coming done.


----------



## qualitycut

Working on a tight at paul yard trying to grade and what not is an absolute waste of time when its wet. Ran out after mowing and im saying cafe it. Tomorrow isn't looking an6 better


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2001498 said:


> Baby update.
> 
> The light appears to be working. Went from 18 on Billy scale( don't ask I don't know what it is) to unknown yesterday but, must have been high as they wouldn't tell us, to 16 today. Nurse will be back on wednesday to test again.
> Going to be a long few days for us with her laying on this uv light table thing.
> Already the number is coming done.


Good deal.....


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2001498 said:


> Baby update.
> 
> The light appears to be working. Went from 18 on Billy scale( don't ask I don't know what it is) to unknown yesterday but, must have been high as they wouldn't tell us, to 16 today. Nurse will be back on wednesday to test again.
> Going to be a long few days for us with her laying on this uv light table thing.
> Already the number is coming done.


Progress in the right direction is all that matters.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2001498 said:


> Baby update.
> 
> The light appears to be working. Went from 18 on Billy scale( don't ask I don't know what it is) to unknown yesterday but, must have been high as they wouldn't tell us, to 16 today. Nurse will be back on wednesday to test again.
> Going to be a long few days for us with her laying on this uv light table thing.
> Already the number is coming done.


It's the Billy reuben scale. Just tells the severity of jaundice. I think once they get to 6-8 somewhere in there they take the lights off


----------



## unit28

Glad to see progress cityguy


----------



## unit28

Lmn22

This is what they call it in texas......

https:/tapdancing.....


----------



## qualitycut

Hope not 

Kstp.
The long-range forecast models are hinting at a very wet pattern setting up in about 10 to 12 days. We'll see if that pans out, but at this point I guess we can say the word "drought" won't be showing up in the forecast for a while.


----------



## qualitycut

Double post.


----------



## qualitycut

Looks like drizzle all night tonight. Wonderful. 1 inch of rain Thursday also.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2001511 said:


> Looks like drizzle all night tonight. Wonderful. 1 inch of rain Thursday also.


And that's why I'm pissed my guys didn't show up today.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2001512 said:


> And that's why I'm pissed my guys didn't show up today.


Probably did what my guy did but still showed up. Thought it was a rain day and had a few last night.


----------



## Greenery

I think I'm going to quit showing up...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2001513 said:


> Probably did what my guy did but still showed up. Thought it was a rain day and had a few last night.


Exactly it.......


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2001514 said:


> I think I'm going to quit showing up...


Last week i enjoyed mowing lawn, this week is was fairly dry but so freaking long it was rediculis and i cussed all day


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Girls college bowling semi finals on CBS Sports Network.

Funny listening to the announcers trying to be all serious.


----------



## TKLAWN

ryde307;2001476 said:


> Where was this and who is your uncle?


In Excelsior. My uncle is Jeff with Errand Boy Services.

Also saw your irrigation flags at a property we mow in Waconia.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2001518 said:


> In Excelsior. My uncle is Jeff with Errand Boy Services.
> 
> Also saw your irrigation flags at a property we mow in Waconia.


You run them over?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2001516 said:



> Last week i enjoyed mowing lawn, this week is was fairly dry but so freaking long it was rediculis and i cussed all day


Same here. Then blowing clumps in the mist we had today was horrible. It's like deja vu from last 2 seasons. Oh well.

Trying to hire a part time guy sucks!! No one wants to work, or they want $20 an hour. Just nuts


----------



## SnowGuy73

Heavy drizzle lake thole - Shakopee.


----------



## unit28

After foot surgery 10 days ago
I finally went back to work today

Dr said no more than 5hrs work
so I don't blow out the stitches inside my foot
.
I am thinking that ain't gonna work
I pulled 10 hrs today
I feel great


A great deal of pain .......attm


----------



## qualitycut

Well im pretty much planning on not being able to final grade again tomorrow. Do some small sod replacement along a driveway and find some other stuff to do not on a muddy lot. Sucks because my guy has reserves Thursday -sunday


----------



## Polarismalibu

they should have suspended Brady for the entire season. 4 games is just a joke.


----------



## qualitycut

Feels nice having the window cracked in the bedroom. Good sleeping weather.


----------



## Bill1090

NorthernProServ;2001459 said:


> Well going to put my 14 year old beagle down this week Has had a long list of problems for a while but some how Has always worked over it and kept pushing.
> 
> Can barely walk/ stand and heavy breathing just sitting still for the last 2 days.
> 
> I can not see him suffer any longer.
> 
> Not how I wanted to start the week out !


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Bill1090

Day 1 of class in the books. I think I'll like it. There's some nice views there!


----------



## Camden

Bill1090;2001529 said:


> Day 1 of class in the books. I think I'll like it. *There's **some nice views there!*


Yep, my former brother in-law found his new wife when he went to paramedic school. Then he went back to school to be able to fly on helicopters and found ANOTHER new woman. No joke.


----------



## Bill1090

Camden;2001530 said:


> Yep, my former brother in-law found his new wife when he went to paramedic school. Then he went back to school to be able to fly on helicopters and found ANOTHER new woman. No joke.


Yoga pants. :yow!:


----------



## CityGuy

And we have had our first direct hit of number 2 on The wife. After I got done laughing I changed them both.


----------



## CityGuy

Still drizzling out


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2001533 said:


> And we have had our first direct hit of number 2 on The wife. After I got done laughing I changed them both.


I will always remember the day I was changing a wet diaper and ended up with yellow poop shot all the way up my forearm.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2001535 said:


> I will always remember the day I was changing a wet diaper and ended up with yellow poop shot all the way up my forearm.


Reason 6976 why i am glad i dont have children


----------



## banonea

Just had a meeting with potential buyers of our house. Offer was about $30,000 over value due to ware it is located with the clinic.........


----------



## Deershack

Driveway I tore out last wkend is all clay underneath. Thinking it will be sometime next wk before I even try to move the skid. There is about an inch of water sitting on top right now.

Just got back from my son's "cabin". 4,000 sq ft (opps,forgot about the new addition- now about 5,500 sq ft) Had my brothers up for the opener. Weather was not the greatest but I did catch a bunch of Northerns- largest was 29". Going to try and repeat the trip in the fall.


----------



## CityGuy

40° cloudy Slight breeze


----------



## CityGuy

It feels a bit chilly out.


----------



## CityGuy

There was another earthquake in Nepal overnight. This one was a 7.3.


----------



## CityGuy

Alright it's down right flipping cold out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

40° windy overcast.


----------



## qualitycut

So how wet out is it, my driveway is wet.


----------



## CityGuy

Plan change. Hauling gravel to new impound lot. Much better than crack filling.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Going to need to wear a winter jacket today. 37 and windy as heck


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yeah, it ain't about how wet is it, but rather how cold is it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I caved turned the heat back on. It was 51 and the gf was not happy lol


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like Thursday is a wash out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Too windy for apps today...

Cafe me!


----------



## Bill1090

44* 
Overcast
Cold


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I should have traded my diesel in when I had the chance. Batteries are dead today. Both sets of jumper cables are in my other trucks.


----------



## CityGuy

Forgot that they are going to charge the guy in the cop and brother shooting today. The media scenery is very nice at the jail today.


----------



## CityGuy

38° mostly cloudy


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2001559 said:


> I caved turned the heat back on. It was 51 and the gf was not happy lol


I woke up at about 5 and shut the windows. It was still 56 in the house.


----------



## skorum03

Who's mowing today? We must have gotten a decent amount of rain over night.


----------



## djagusch

skorum03;2001579 said:


> Who's mowing today? We must have gotten a decent amount of rain over night.


2 guys are out, mostly flat and Sandy soil properties.


----------



## unit28

Perfect Midwest weather.
And no flooding to boot.

At the University for biopsy.
I'd rather be doing........
fill in the blank


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;2001579 said:


> Who's mowing today? We must have gotten a decent amount of rain over night.


My guys are going through the list like normal.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I should a traded that diesel in when I had the chance. The bolts that hold the battery clamp are rusted in. Now I'm trying to fit a grinder in there to grind the bolts off.
Could a had 7 yards of mulch delivered and spread by now.

Maybe I'll run by Roseville and low ball on that 4500.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2001590 said:


> I should a traded that diesel in when I had the chance. The bolts that hold the battery clamp are rusted in. Now I'm trying to fit a grinder in there to grind the bolts off.
> Could a had 7 yards of mulch delivered and spread by now.
> 
> Maybe I'll run by Roseville and low ball on that 4500.


Dremmel
Easy Out


----------



## andersman02

skorum03;2001579 said:


> Who's mowing today? We must have gotten a decent amount of rain over night.


Mow guys out like normal


----------



## CityGuy

This guy in the dozer is an idiot. He has no clue how to grade and no clue clue how to work with trucks. Put your blade where you want me to put the load.


----------



## CityGuy

Harding is said to be retiring.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2001590 said:


> I should a traded that diesel in when I had the chance. The bolts that hold the battery clamp are rusted in. Now I'm trying to fit a grinder in there to grind the bolts off.
> Could a had 7 yards of mulch delivered and spread by now.
> 
> Maybe I'll run by Roseville and low ball on that 4500.


Vise grip on the bottom nut it will come apart


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2001600 said:


> Vise grip on the bottom nut it will come apart


Been trying that. Ended up striping the top of the bolt.

Headed back home with my grinder.

Already checked to see if Wilcox had any white 3500's.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2001589 said:


> My guys are going through the list like normal.


Same.........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Belzer's has 4 3500's with 6.4's for $33k.








Hmmmmm....


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2001602 said:


> Been trying that. Ended up striping the top of the bolt.
> 
> Headed back home with my grinder.
> 
> Already checked to see if Wilcox had any white 3500's.


Get a bolt out kit at sears.

Edit. Nevermind. I thought you stripped the head ot a bolt.


----------



## CityGuy

Apparently a loaded 40m hand fun was brought to Tarten high school this morning. No word of intentions yet.


----------



## unit28

Cold front broke in half
Going to be tough for the lifted index ratio to make thunderstorms. Mixing ratios falling.

Check back after Thursday. ......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got a guy that needs injectors in Albertville. Anyone got a decent diesel shop on that side of town?


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;2001619 said:


> Got a guy that needs injectors in Albertville. Anyone got a decent diesel shop on that side of town?


Hanover to far?


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2001593 said:


> This guy in the dozer is an idiot. He has no clue how to grade and no clue clue how to work with trucks. Put your blade where you want me to put the load.


Tell him, not us....:waving:


----------



## qualitycut

Sod we cur out was like a sponge. Can be done raining for a bit.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2001619 said:


> Got a guy that needs injectors in Albertville. Anyone got a decent diesel shop on that side of town?


Garys diesel in loretto. If I cant fix it or dont have time I take my stuff to them. Its changed a little since the owner died a little while ago in a snowmobile accident but theres still good people there.


----------



## ryde307

TKLAWN;2001518 said:


> In Excelsior. My uncle is Jeff with Errand Boy Services.
> 
> Also saw your irrigation flags at a property we mow in Waconia.


That's what I figured. Did you get it? She said she hired someone else. We were to expensive. Lowballer! J/K We are trying to move out of residential mowing.
We do irrigation for a few buildings they manage.


----------



## banonea

skorum03;2001579 said:


> Who's mowing today? We must have gotten a decent amount of rain over night.


we mowed what we could. got 3 we will do tomorrow when it is drier so we don't tear things up.....


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2001619 said:


> Got a guy that needs injectors in Albertville. Anyone got a decent diesel shop on that side of town?


Garus diesel dose great work and they are very fair


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2001577 said:


> I woke up at about 5 and shut the windows. It was still 56 in the house.


I would have been fine it was the gf who was freezing


----------



## qualitycut

Isn't it a little windy to be spraying?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2001631 said:


> Isn't it a little windy to be spraying?


Not if you're basically spraying water.

If you have the right property, mix 'er hot and let the wind do the work for you.


----------



## skorum03

banonea;2001627 said:


> we mowed what we could. got 3 we will do tomorrow when it is drier so we don't tear things up.....


That's pretty much what I did. Should have mowed earlier and gone golfing now that it's nice. Maybe make time for that tomorrow. Don't bace a ton of things to do


----------



## Camden

CityGuy;2001594 said:


> Harding is said to be retiring.


He's an a-hole. If he had any morals he'd return his salary from this season.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2001594 said:


> Harding is said to be retiring.


That's to bad. Don't really blame him he made it longer then I expected


----------



## Bill1090

Frost advisory here...


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;2001625 said:


> Garys diesel in loretto. If I cant fix it or dont have time I take my stuff to them. Its changed a little since the owner died a little while ago in a snowmobile accident but theres still good people there.


Is that the guy that ran the shop out back of his house?


----------



## albhb3

Camden;2001640 said:


> He's an a-hole. If he had any morals he'd return his salary from this season.


hey now he earned that fair and square


----------



## Doughboy12

albhb3;2001644 said:


> hey now he earned that fair and square


By kicking a wall and breaking his foot at a party and sitting all season?


----------



## TKLAWN

ryde307;2001626 said:


> That's what I figured. Did you get it? She said she hired someone else. We were to expensive. Lowballer! J/K We are trying to move out of residential mowing.
> We do irrigation for a few buildings they manage.


Yeah we did, we mow another yard right there so it made sense for us.

I thought B' n R' did them in the past? You do the one in chaska for them?


----------



## albhb3

Doughboy12;2001645 said:


> By kicking a wall and breaking his foot at a party and sitting all season?


merica... wasn't gonna change the end result anyway :laughing:


----------



## Bill1090

53* 
Mostly sunny.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Rest in Peace, Skip.

I am going to miss him 

Last picture of him yesterday.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2001655 said:


> Rest in Peace, Skip.
> 
> I am going to miss him
> 
> Last picture of him yesterday.


Sorry man thats got to be tough.


----------



## Bill1090

NorthernProServ;2001655 said:


> Rest in Peace, Skip.
> 
> I am going to miss him
> 
> Last picture of him yesterday.


That sucks. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2001656 said:


> Sorry man thats got to be tough.





Bill1090;2001658 said:


> That sucks. Sorry for your loss.


Thanks guys, this has been the toughest day to go through in a very long time.

Keeping busy with work is the only way to kinda keep me from thinking about it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2001655 said:


> Rest in Peace, Skip.
> 
> I am going to miss him
> 
> Last picture of him yesterday.


That's tough man... Sorry to hear...


----------



## Greenery

NorthernProServ;2001659 said:


> Thanks guys, this has been the toughest day to go through in a very long time.
> 
> Keeping busy with work is the only way to kinda keep me from thinking about it.


Sorry to hear.


----------



## Ranger620

NorthernProServ;2001655 said:


> Rest in Peace, Skip.
> 
> I am going to miss him
> 
> Last picture of him yesterday.


Never a fun day. They just don't live long enough. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;2001655 said:


> Rest in Peace, Skip.
> 
> I am going to miss him
> 
> Last picture of him yesterday.


That's sad. Sorry


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Finally wife picked the new expedition


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2001661 said:


> That's tough man... Sorry to hear...





Greenery;2001663 said:


> Sorry to hear.





Ranger620;2001664 said:


> Never a fun day. They just don't live long enough. Sorry for your loss.





jimslawnsnow;2001666 said:


> That's sad. Sorry


Thanks guys, it's much appreciated !


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;2001655 said:


> Rest in Peace, Skip.
> 
> I am going to miss him
> 
> Last picture of him yesterday.


I'm sorry to hear that man. I had to go threw that last year it's hard. That's the only down side to dogs they are never around long enough.


----------



## Ranger620

Lwn22 take a look at this one?

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/ctd/5009373412.html


----------



## CityGuy

45° clear slight breeze


----------



## CityGuy

44° mostly cloudy, slight breeze


----------



## SnowGuy73

44° breezy overcast.


----------



## CityGuy

.5 to .75 of rain expected over the next few days


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;2001670 said:


> Lwn22 take a look at this one?
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/ctd/5009373412.html


No payload capacity with the crew cab 3500.

I would just buy a new 3500 crew cab pickup for $10k less and run the dump trailers.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Would I be crazy at almost 35 want to try to do bull riding again?


----------



## ryde307

TKLAWN;2001646 said:


> Yeah we did, we mow another yard right there so it made sense for us.
> 
> I thought B' n R' did them in the past? You do the one in chaska for them?


We do. Based on stickers on controllers it looks like A+ did them and Khanke Bros at one point.



jimslawnsnow;2001692 said:


> Would I be crazy at almost 35 want to try to do bull riding again?


Probably, but you know the rules pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

ryde307;2001696 said:


> We do. Based on stickers on controllers it looks like A+ did them and Khanke Bros at one point.
> 
> Probably, but you know the rules pics or it didn't happen.


I can grab one tonight when I get home


----------



## SnowGuy73

Grass is growing...


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2001699 said:


> Grass is growing...


It's growing like mad up here


----------



## Bill1090

Ice on the dog water.


----------



## Bill1090

43*
Sunny and clear.


----------



## CityGuy

Round and round we go.


----------



## Polarismalibu

DOT sitting under the water tower off 10 and 65 in Blaine. Got the scales there too it looked like


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2001699 said:


> Grass is growing...


Mine needs to be cut again. Just mowed on Sunday. With the rain they are talking it will really take off.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Took all day to get the batteries swapped in this truck, just one of those projects where everything at could go wrong, went wrong.

Took off to get mulch, get to the mulch place, wonder what that smell is, look under the hood, one of the new batteries is boiling over. Junk battery.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2001708 said:


> Took all day to get the batteries swapped in this truck, just one of those projects where everything at could go wrong, went wrong.
> 
> Took off to get mulch, get to the mulch place, wonder what that smell is, look under the hood, one of the new batteries is boiling over. Junk battery.


Now that's just bad luck there


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2001699 said:


> Grass is growing...


Mowed a town home on monday. Stuff is 6" already. Sprayed there this morning before the winds got too bad. Luckily it's sheltered some


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;2001708 said:


> Took all day to get the batteries swapped in this truck, just one of those projects where everything at could go wrong, went wrong.
> 
> Took off to get mulch, get to the mulch place, wonder what that smell is, look under the hood, one of the new batteries is boiling over. Junk battery.


Right back to last year's luck.


----------



## qualitycut

I will give you the lawn mowing of you trim all bushes and some branches fir free. A plowing customers email ro me plus he wants it done for 45 instead of 60


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Homeowners and middle aged women should not be allowed on the wholesale side at Gertens.

Or at the very least you should ring up before you try to enter.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2001716 said:


> I will give you the lawn mowing of you trim all bushes and some branches fir free. A plowing customers email ro me plus he wants it done for 45 instead of 60


Whoa. My banks from 2 months ago are still looking???


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2001718 said:


> Whoa. My banks from 2 months ago are still looking???


Im the big barn? That desk is for anyone.


----------



## qualitycut

His response to my i cant do free work.

t's really only a couple hours of work to have our business year round. I'd say it's worth the couple of hours to have the whole hotel year round.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2001716 said:


> I will give you the lawn mowing of you trim all bushes and some branches fir free. A plowing customers email ro me plus he wants it done for 45 instead of 60


I'm guessing your favorite cul-de-sac customer? ... you know the one...


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2001720 said:


> His response to my i cant do free work.
> 
> t's really only a couple hours of work to have our business year round. I'd say it's worth the couple of hours to have the whole hotel year round.


Didn't you hear....the first one is always free...:laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2001719 said:


> Im the big barn? That desk is for anyone.


No, wholesale side. All the delivery trucks were having a fit.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2001720 said:


> His response to my i cant do free work.
> 
> t's really only a couple hours of work to have our business year round. I'd say it's worth the couple of hours to have the whole hotel year round.


Must not be a very nice hotel if they have to try and get crap for free. All the ones I have done have never said a word about any price.

Tell him you want to stay a weekend for free so you will come back again someday


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2001724 said:


> Must not be a very nice hotel if they have to try and get crap for free. All the ones I have done have never said a word about any price.
> 
> Tell him you want to stay a weekend for free so you will come back again someday


Minority, and its a nice place just stuck 1.5 mil into renovations


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2001725 said:


> Minority, and its a nice place just stuck 1.5 mil into renovations


Yet they can't pay for trimming the bushes. What a bunch of bs


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2001726 said:


> Yet they can't pay for trimming the bushes. What a bunch of bs


O they can but they probably think they are doing me a favor by letting me mow the lawn. Like there isn't enough work out there


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Now I'm stranded in a parking lot in Roseville. Friggin alternator is out now.


Should have traded this truck.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2001727 said:


> O they can but they probably think they are doing me a favor by letting me mow the lawn. Like there isn't enough work out there


Tell them to piss up a rope, drop them, wait till this winter when they call back and double the rate, thats what i did......and they paid it.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2001728 said:


> Now I'm stranded in a parking lot in Roseville. Friggin alternator is out now.
> 
> Should have traded this truck.


I'm right behind Roseville dodge. You get moving yet?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;2001731 said:


> I'm right behind Roseville dodge. You get moving yet?


Working on it.

Ran to a WalMart to get tools. Grabbed a 10 pack of wrenches for the 7/16"; all the tools are in the regular trucks. Got back, the pack had 2 9/16th and no 7/16ths.


----------



## skorum03

What are you guys using to knock down dandelions? Two of my parents rental properties are full of them and look awful and they are trying to spruce the places up a bit for new tenants.


----------



## CityGuy

And one parking lot graveled. 54 rounds today.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2001728 said:


> Now I'm stranded in a parking lot in Roseville. Friggin alternator is out now.
> 
> Should have traded this truck.


Jeez sounds like my 6.0. The alternator was probably bad to start with would be my guess.

I had my alternator explode in the middle of nowhere up north at midnight. Be glad your in a lot in the cities

Good luck!


----------



## qualitycut

Kstp

Rainfall through the weekend is dependent on where the thunderstorms form/track, but generally speaking the models suggest a good 2"-3" are possible counting both tomorrow's rain and Saturday/Sunday.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2001736 said:


> Kstp
> 
> Rainfall through the weekend is dependent on where the thunderstorms form/track, but generally speaking the models suggest a good 2"-3" are possible counting both tomorrow's rain and Saturday/Sunday.


I'm headed to Hayward. Supposed to be warm at least. Hopefully the rain stays away


----------



## qualitycut

So we going to get a couple hours in tomorrow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2001738 said:


> So we going to get a couple hours in tomorrow


Considering it's already raining in Willmar, doubt it.

Plus side, I parked in a lot where a bunch of 20-40 year olds are leaving Yoga right now.

Truck is moving, hopefully it gets back to the shop in Forest Lake.

Too bad I lost $1500 in work yesterday and today now.


----------



## qualitycut

Jalapeño wrapped in bacon stuffed with peanut butter is awesome


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2001741 said:


> Jalapeño wrapped in bacon stuffed with peanut butter is awesome


Sound delicious!

Meatloaf sandwich here.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2001742 said:


> Sound delicious!
> 
> Meatloaf sandwich here.


That sounds damn good to. That was just my appetizer to get me through till my chicken was done


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sweet. Get to the shop we were going to drop the truck off at. My dad isn't there. Call his cell phone, that's at his house.

Now I get to backtrack to Roseville and drop off every one ramp and off ramp.

Told him if it dies leave it on the shoulder.

This truck is dead to me.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2001744 said:


> Sweet. Get to the shop we were going to drop the truck off at. My dad isn't there. Call his cell phone, that's at his house.
> 
> Now I get to backtrack to Roseville and drop off every one ramp and off ramp.
> 
> Told him if it dies leave it on the shoulder.
> 
> This truck is dead to me.


Sounds like my relationship with my 6.0 pile of junk.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Guess I found him. Forest Lake cops just called, he's broke down in Forest Lake. He went the opposite direction than the shop for whatever reason.

Good thing I just went passed Gander Mountain, now I gotta drive all the way to Lino Lakes before I can turn around and head back to Forest Lake.

Should a traded the truck when I was going to.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2001745 said:


> Sounds like my relationship with my 6.0 pile of junk.


Yep same here.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2001747 said:


> Guess I found him. Forest Lake cops just called, he's broke down in Forest Lake. He went the opposite direction than the shop for whatever reason.
> 
> Good thing I just went passed Gander Mountain, now I gotta drive all the way to Lino Lakes before I can turn around and head back to Forest Lake.
> 
> Should a traded the truck when I was going to.


well at least you found him.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2001747 said:


> Guess I found him. Forest Lake cops just called, he's broke down in Forest Lake. He went the opposite direction than the shop for whatever reason.
> 
> Good thing I just went passed Gander Mountain, now I gotta drive all the way to Lino Lakes before I can turn around and head back to Forest Lake.
> 
> Should a traded the truck when I was going to.


Its 2 batteries and an alternator, pretty common.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2001750 said:


> well at least you found him.


There is truth there. He's 81 and diabetic. I always get concerned when he doesn't do what we agreed on.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2001747 said:


> Guess I found him. Forest Lake cops just called, he's broke down in Forest Lake. He went the opposite direction than the shop for whatever reason.
> 
> Good thing I just went passed Gander Mountain, now I gotta drive all the way to Lino Lakes before I can turn around and head back to Forest Lake.
> 
> Should a traded the truck when I was going to.


I'll be going by there in a bit with a skid trailer if you need it brought somewhere I can do that for ya.

That makes for on hell of a stressful day but at least you know where he his


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2001751 said:


> Its 2 batteries and an alternator, pretty common.


shhhhhhh just let him stomp around and vent :laughing:

knock on wood mines running great up to 16.6 last tank hwy/city
took the parents camper down to Waterville and got 14+

and I get nothing for dinner


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;2001756 said:


> shhhhhhh just let him stomp around and vent :laughing:
> 
> knock on wood mines running great up to 16.6 last tank hwy/city
> took the parents camper down to Waterville and got 14+
> 
> and I get nothing for dinner


You just screwed yourself!


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;2001757 said:


> You just screwed yourself!


meh, we shall see gotta head to ill. next weekend for a boat get it ready for hunting season not to worried


----------



## qualitycut

Think i am going to run out to Canterbury in the next day or so and make some bets for Saturday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2001751 said:


> Its 2 batteries and an alternator, pretty common.


I'll have about $1800 into it since I decided not to trade it, plus the $1500 in work I could have done the last day & 1/2.


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;2001760 said:


> I'll have about $1800 into it since I decided not to trade it, plus the $1500 in work I could have done the last day & 1/2.


what did you have done? it wouldn't take long to pay 3300 on a truck payment


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

albhb3;2001761 said:


> what did you have done? it wouldn't take long to pay 3300 on a truck payment


I could trade for about $18k difference. It's a 6th of the truck.

Water Pump, 2 stuck calipers, rear brakes, batteries were $150 each, I'll have $300 into an alternator.

When the water pump went out it took the belt too.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2001762 said:


> I could trade for about $18k difference. It's a 6th of the truck.
> 
> Water Pump, 2 stuck calipers, rear brakes, batteries were $150 each, I'll have $300 into an alternator.
> 
> When the water pump went out it took the belt too.


It's been a work truck it happens they get to a point it's just a chain reaction


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2001762 said:


> I could trade for about $18k difference. It's a 6th of the truck.
> 
> Water Pump, 2 stuck calipers, rear brakes, batteries were $150 each, I'll have $300 into an alternator.
> 
> When the water pump went out it took the belt too.


Calipers are from plowing then sitting.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2001763 said:


> It's a dodge truck it happens they get to a point it's just a chain reaction


Geez be nice!


----------



## Doughboy12

NorthernProServ;2001655 said:


> Rest in Peace, Skip.
> 
> I am going to miss him
> 
> Last picture of him yesterday.


Well the hits just keep coming. Just found out my Mom put down their dog today...he used to be mine but I gave him to them when they retired and started spending winters in AZ. He was the best little Min Pin ever. So sad and I freshly feel your pain.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2001765 said:


> Geez be nice!


I was doing really good not bringing up that point for once


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2001764 said:


> Calipers are from plowing then sitting.


Doesn't sit. It's the run around truck.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2001767 said:


> I was doing really good not bringing up that point for once


That's okay. I can take it.

I'm thinking the regulator is out. We boiled the passenger side battery on the way back.

BTW, Carquest batteries will get you 30 miles, off the shelf, but not 30 miles, 100 yards.


----------



## qualitycut

Good game here.


----------



## banonea

Doing some cleaning before the move and this is one of the things left to move. It came with the baggers I bought last year. It is a RAD Sweeper for a Gravely Zero turn mower. The sweeper model # is 892009. comes with the under frame and all the belts. I have never hooked u and no clue what all models it will fit. I did check and gravely dose show it in its parts lookup but no other info. Not sure what it is worth, if someone can use or modify it to work for them, make me a offer


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2001759 said:


> Think i am going to run out to Canterbury in the next day or so and make some bets for Saturday.


I don't think you can bet until noon on Friday for the Preakness. I will be going down also to get in on the action.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2001769 said:


> That's okay. I can take it.
> 
> I'm thinking the regulator is out. We boiled the passenger side battery on the way back.
> 
> BTW, Carquest batteries will get you 30 miles, off the shelf, but not 30 miles, 100 yards.


There all the same I went threw all this with my 6.0. You get it to the shop?

I got the lifetime remanufactured alternator to replace the exploded one. Ended up going threw 6 In 2 months then they finally did the warranty to a brand new one and never had a problem.

So after the $170 tow bill, $800 for two optima red tops and $320 for the alternator I got back home. Got really good at changing the 6.0 alternator. Did the first one in the dark at my cabin.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2001773 said:


> I don't think you can bet until noon on Friday for the Preakness. I will be going down also to get in on the action.


Yea i think your right.


----------



## Camden

You guys looking to bet on horse racing...have you ever considered an online service like Bet Online? I use it to play poker and bet on the Vikes. Excellent site.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2001775 said:


> There all the same I went threw all this with my 6.0. You get it to the shop?
> 
> I got the lifetime remanufactured alternator to replace the exploded one. Ended up going threw 6 In 2 months then they finally did the warranty to a brand new one and never had a problem.
> 
> So after the $170 tow bill, $800 for two optima red tops and $320 for the alternator I got back home. Got really good at changing the 6.0 alternator. Did the first one in the dark at my cabin.


It's sitting at the shop now.

Gonna go talk to the bank in the morning.

Might be a good day in the rain to go truck shopping.

Sold off the Z-Spray, paid off a couple of other loans already this summer.

$23,000 for 4 years is about $500 / month, plus or minus this includes the lifetime warranty.

I'm saving that / week right now in gas.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Update on my landscape job. They keep adding more projects to it. We are on schedule and under budget.


----------



## qualitycut

Game 7 ot, doesn't get any better.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2001777 said:


> You guys looking to bet on horse racing...have you ever considered an online service like Bet Online? I use it to play poker and bet on the Vikes. Excellent site.


Ive tried a few and my card always gets declined. Maybe i need to open a tcf account

Bet on the vikes?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2001779 said:


> Update on my landscape job. They keep adding more projects to it. We are on schedule and under budget.


Well that's always a good thing!


----------



## NorthernProServ

skorum03;2001733 said:


> What are you guys using to knock down dandelions? Two of my parents rental properties are full of them and look awful and they are trying to spruce the places up a bit for new tenants.


Amine 400 2,4-D



Doughboy12;2001766 said:


> Well the hits just keep coming. Just found out my Mom put down their dog today...he used to be mine but I gave him to them when they retired and started spending winters in AZ. He was the best little Min Pin ever. So sad and I freshly feel your pain.


They truly are part of the family, so sorry for your loss as well!


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2001782 said:


> Ive tried a few and my card always gets declined. Maybe i need to open a tcf account
> 
> Bet on the vikes?


That site will take ANY card. I use pre-paid Visa cards that I get from my bank.

(That really should've said bet on football, not just the Vikes.)


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2001785 said:


> That site will take ANY card. I use pre-paid Visa cards that I get from my bank.
> 
> (That really should've said bet on football, not just the Vikes.)


Yea i think its more my bank declines it im sure. Pre paid is a good idea i will try that. Do you have problems cashing checks?


----------



## Camden

NorthernProServ;2001784 said:


> Amine 400 2,4-D


^^^Works well^^^

Dandelions are easy to kill. Almost every product that claims to kill them will kill them. But if you're looking for a specific brand name I'm a fan of Trimec.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2001786 said:


> Yea i think its more my bank declines it im sure. Pre paid is a good idea i will try that. Do you have problems cashing checks?


I've only done one cash-out (the minimum is $500 so in my case I don't reach that level a lot) and it took a long long time for the check to arrive and they charged me quite a bit to even get it. It's not the preferred method but I'm too afraid to give them any bank account information. The check did cash without any issue though.


----------



## TKLAWN

Camden;2001787 said:


> ^^^Works well^^^
> 
> Dandelions are easy to kill. Almost every product that claims to kill them will kill them. But if you're looking for a specific brand name I'm a fan of Trimec.


$20 for a gallon and 2-4 acres coverage.

What am I missing? Does it kill anything besides dandelions?


----------



## skorum03

Camden;2001787 said:


> ^^^Works well^^^
> 
> Dandelions are easy to kill. Almost every product that claims to kill them will kill them. But if you're looking for a specific brand name I'm a fan of Trimec.


Thanks for the info. I will go to fleet farm tomorrow and see what they have.


----------



## Camden

TKLAWN;2001789 said:


> $20 for a gallon and 2-4 acres coverage.
> 
> What am I missing? Does it kill anything besides dandelions?


Heck ya, it'll kill almost every type of broadleaf around. The "pro" version of Trimec does cost more than $20/gallon though. It doesn't take care of Crabgrass but they do have a solution for that as well.



skorum03;2001790 said:


> Thanks for the info. I will go to fleet farm tomorrow and see what they have.


I bet they'll have it. If not, Tractor Supply does.


----------



## Deershack

What do you guys do to winterize or summerize your gas engines? No matter what I do, I always end up with one or more that fails to start up because of a bad or dirty carb.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Deershack;2001792 said:


> What do you guys do to winterize or summerize your gas engines? No matter what I do, I always end up with one or more that fails to start up because of a bad or dirty carb.


Sea foam. Shut the gas off if it has a **** off and let it run till it dies. Otherwise just let it run a bit.

Everything starts right up


----------



## NorthernProServ

skorum03;2001790 said:


> Thanks for the info. I will go to fleet farm tomorrow and see what they have.


They will have it, that's were I get mine. Gordon's is the brand they carry. 41.00 bucks for 2.5 gallons, can't go wrong !!


----------



## qualitycut

Deershack;2001792 said:


> What do you guys do to winterize or summerize your gas engines? No matter what I do, I always end up with one or more that fails to start up because of a bad or dirty carb.


Stable in the gas run it, shut off gas if you can or i drain the carb if you cant shut of the gas. Then in the spring i run that is for marine engines through it that is like seafoam on steroids, has a pressure washer that i ran a can of seafoam through no luck, buddy gave me a bottle of this stuff and in 5 min it was like new. Almost junked the pressure washer until then.


----------



## Drakeslayer

What will kill foxtail weeds? I have a cafe load of this stuff coming up this year.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Looks like amounts have gone up...

1/2" - 3/4" tomorrow

1/4" - 1/2" tomorrow night

Cafing great, not in the mood for this ****.


----------



## Deershack

Polarismalibu;2001793 said:


> Sea foam. Shut the gas off if it has a **** off and let it run till it dies. Otherwise just let it run a bit.
> 
> Everything starts right up


I've tried all the gas treatment products including SeaFoam. When I run the tank dry, I get rust in the tank. Treatment in the gas, usually means a gummed up carb. Shuting off the gas and running the carb dry with the treated fuel in the tank remaining gets me a bad smelling gas and real rough running if it starts.


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;2001797 said:


> Looks like amounts have gone up...
> 
> 1/2" - 3/4" tomorrow
> 
> 1/4" - 1/2" tomorrow night
> 
> Cafing great, not in the mood for this ****.


Yeah I know I won't be able to get anything done. I'm going fishing instead of working now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We were blamed for breaking this splash block. To ME, it's clear the crack is just to the right of the caution tape.

Looking at the soil along side the splash block, to ME, it's clear we haven't disturbed the splash block.

Now I'm just wondering how much of a stink do I want to throw???


----------



## Deershack

Other engines start right up. Dosn't seem to be any common denominator.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2001800 said:


> We were blamed for breaking this splash block. To ME, it's clear the crack is just to the right of the caution tape.
> 
> Looking at the soil along side the splash block, to ME, it's clear we haven't disturbed the splash block.
> 
> Now I'm just wondering how much of a stink do I want to throw???


They always blame the NON Union landscaper. And we are not union.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Rain will mainly be west tomorrow


----------



## Camden

Raining here now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

55° cloudy breezy.


----------



## CityGuy

55° cloudy.

Looks like rain soon on the radar.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2001800 said:


> We were blamed for breaking this splash block. To ME, it's clear the crack is just to the right of the caution tape.
> 
> Looking at the soil along side the splash block, to ME, it's clear we haven't disturbed the splash block.
> 
> Now I'm just wondering how much of a stink do I want to throw???


For the few dollars it will cost,replace it, BUT, make sure they know tou didnt break it. Take photos and show them but tell them tou are replacing it to be bigger than thw people who broke it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sprinkles here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light rain.


----------



## CityGuy

54° cloudy with a few sprinkles


----------



## CityGuy

Hauling gravel to the out shops. Living in this truck.


----------



## TKLAWN

Rain day= maintenance dayThumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;2001819 said:


> Rain day= maintenance dayThumbs Up


Same here.


----------



## ryde307

TKLAWN;2001789 said:


> $20 for a gallon and 2-4 acres coverage.
> 
> What am I missing? Does it kill anything besides dandelions?


We use Trimec 992. We get it from JDL Edina.



Polarismalibu;2001793 said:


> Sea foam. Shut the gas off if it has a **** off and let it run till it dies. Otherwise just let it run a bit.
> 
> Everything starts right up


This.



Drakeslayer;2001796 said:


> What will kill foxtail weeds? I have a cafe load of this stuff coming up this year.


You would need a 4 way herbicide. Something for grassy weeds. We use "drive" fr grassy weeds and add it to the Trimec. Or Q4 is a common one that has it all mixed as one. http://www.gordonsprofessional.com/golfcoursemanagement/proform_products.php?ID_PRODUCTS=697


TKLAWN;2001819 said:


> Rain day= maintenance dayThumbs Up


We are mowing a few this morning before it gets to wet. I have a feeling Im going to get some calls from unhappy HOA's for mowing so early.


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2001823 said:


> You would need a 4 way herbicide. Something for grassy weeds. We use "drive" fr grassy weeds and add it to the Trimec. Or Q4 is a common one that has it all mixed as one.
> 
> We are mowing a few this morning before it gets to wet. I have a feeling Im going to get some calls from unhappy HOA's for mowing so early.


I have used Q4 before with good results; so I'll second that

We are also doing the same with mowing... looks like it keeps wanting to dry up as it gets here... ATTM...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2001826 said:


> I have used Q4 before with good results; so I'll second that
> 
> We are also doing the same with mowing... looks like it keeps wanting to dry up as it gets here... ATTM...


Don't say that. I left everyone at home.

Trying to decide if I go out myself and try to get something done.

I know as soon as I do it'll start to rain.


----------



## mnlefty

Pretty steady shower @ Oakdale Fleet Farm right now, but looks like there could be a window for an hour or 2 when this ends before the giant blob gets here?


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;2001826 said:


> I have used Q4 before with good results; so I'll second that
> 
> We are also doing the same with mowing... looks like it keeps wanting to dry up as it gets here... ATTM...


I'll third Q4.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Raining here. Looks like haircut day.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Seen a guy trying to mow here. He's got grass plastered all over the signs, all over his truck, his jeans are soaked, he's walking around all slow.

It's 45°F here.

No way I would think there's much production today.


----------



## CityGuy

Light rain out here in God's country.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2001832 said:


> Seen a guy trying to mow here. He's got grass plastered all over the signs, all over his truck, his jeans are soaked, he's walking around all slow.
> 
> It's 45°F here.
> 
> No way I would think there's much production today.


Ive been running around all morning and the excavation sites and everything are not running. Havent seen 1 lawn crew around.


----------



## ryde307

It stopped raining in Hopkins around 8AM. Road and sidewalks are dry.


----------



## qualitycut

Metro is starting to saturate


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Stopped here for an hour. Now it's back to raining.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Talked to a buddy. They are going to try to get 1 more in in Forest Lake area.

Looking at the radar, we could have been spreading mulch and been dry.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Roads are dry here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Like last Thursday, I think I could've worked this morning.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2001840 said:


> Talked to a buddy. They are going to try to get 1 more in in Forest Lake area.
> 
> Looking at the radar, we could have been spreading mulch and been dry.


Raining uo there now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2001844 said:


> Raining uo there now


Yeah, we might have gotten 2-3 hours in after we got down there through traffic.

I'm not worried.

More worried that 1 of the mowing guys can't work tomorrow, one of the landscapers can't work.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2001845 said:


> Yeah, we might have gotten 2-3 hours in after we got down there through traffic.
> 
> I'm not worried.
> 
> More worried that 1 of the mowing guys can't work tomorrow, one of the landscapers can't work.


As long as we're talking about what worries us.

I'm most worried about the Econ final I take at 1pm today


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2001805 said:


> Rain will mainly be west tomorrow


Called it, 12 hours ago... Starting to get pissed at myself for not mulching today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;2001849 said:


> As long as we're talking about what worries us.
> 
> I'm most worries about the Econ final I take at 1pm today


Gotta talk about something.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2001850 said:


> Called it, 12 hours ago... Starting to get pissed at myself for not mulching today.


Steady rain at my house for the last 2 hours

Edit. Its definitely not getting lighter.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;2001849 said:


> As long as we're talking about what worries us.
> 
> I'm most worried about the Econ final I take at 1pm today


what worries me is the grass is going to go crazy, have about 1 day left on a job and my guy left for reserves today so kinda screwed. Going to mow a few lawns tomorrow since im sure it's going to be a mud pit again with the clay under the black dirt and we need to wheel rock up a slight slope.


----------



## qualitycut

I kinda got lucky it rained today or i would have been kinda screwed today with out my employee there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2001853 said:


> what worries me is the grass is going to go crazy, have about 1 day left on a job and my guy left for reserves today so kinda screwed. Going to mow a few lawns tomorrow since im sure it's going to be a mud pit again with the clay under the black dirt and we need to wheel rock up a slight slope.


Yeah, I'm gonna just send guys down to the mulch job tomorrow and Monday.

I gotta help the mowing guys get caught up.

Gonna demo a Ferris 5100, 72" deck tomorrow with a 35 HP Cat tomorrow.

Then the Altoz I get over the weekend.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Running errands and it's soooooo miserable out.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2001856 said:


> Running errands and it's soooooo miserable out.


It is. Told the girlfriend she's in for a surprise when she gets home from Arizona tonight and its 43* and rainy.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2001855 said:


> Yeah, I'm gonna just send guys down to the mulch job tomorrow and Monday.
> 
> I gotta help the mowing guys get caught up.
> 
> Gonna demo a Ferris 5100, 72" deck tomorrow with a 35 HP Cat tomorrow.
> 
> Then the Altoz I get over the weekend.


The altoz mowers look cool. I have never seen anyone using one though


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2001856 said:


> Running errands and it's soooooo miserable out.


Sarcasm? Its cold and rainy here.


----------



## CityGuy

Still raining out. Been since 7 or so. Everything is soaked.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2001827 said:


> Don't say that. I left everyone at home.
> 
> Trying to decide if I go out myself and try to get something done.
> 
> I know as soon as I do it'll start to rain.


That's why we didn't even start, driving me nuts, but it will look better doing it tomorrow.....


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2001856 said:


> Running errands and it's soooooo miserable out.


Got a few mowed this morning and the grass was almost dry, nice and windy out...not so much any more though.

Just saw LADC trying to spray......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;2001863 said:


> Got a few mowed this morning and the grass was almost dry, nice and windy out...not so much any more though.
> 
> Just saw LADC trying to spray......


Run it straight. Let the rain dilute it down. Perfect control.


----------



## CityGuy

Rain intensified in Buffalo


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Well that was wet. Got seven done. Nine to go on to Friday's work. Add 12 of Fridays work for a 21 total to get done tomorrow before 3pm. Good luck to me.


----------



## unit28

Cyclonic flow........little wrap from Southern flow

You know


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO;2001868 said:


> Well that was wet. Got seven done. Nine to go on to Friday's work. Add 12 of Fridays work for a 21 total to get done tomorrow before 3pm. Good luck to me.


Wait, what?? You're back in town?

You could be like us. 1/3 Sr. High, 19 parks and ancillary city properties and 12 typical Friday properties for tomorrow.

One guy turns 21 today, had asked for tomorrow off before we even started mowing this season.

Gotta do some tweaking on the 15' tri-deck for tomorrow. Then hit it like mad. Almost done running errands, might go start trimming everything for tomorrow, try to save some time.


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2001836 said:


> It stopped raining in Hopkins around 8AM. Road and sidewalks are dry.


Same... mow crew got about half the route done


----------



## SnowGuy73

Gasoline $2.65.


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;2001874 said:


> Gasoline $2.65.


I think that's what I paid for diesel on Tuesday


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;2001875 said:


> I think that's what I paid for diesel on Tuesday


Gas and diesel are the same in North Branch.


----------



## ryde307

cbservicesllc;2001872 said:


> Same... mow crew got about half the route done


We sent an extra guy with and finished the main thursday route. 4 Bigger sites.
They mowed ahead and did a couple of the normal Friday stops yesterday so it will only take one guy to do the normal Friday stuff tomorrow and then 2 can go do the other guys Thursday and Friday route. Made the best of a bad weather day.


----------



## Doughboy12

Deershack;2001798 said:


> I've tried all the gas treatment products including SeaFoam. When I run the tank dry, I get rust in the tank. Treatment in the gas, usually means a gummed up carb. Shuting off the gas and running the carb dry with the treated fuel in the tank remaining gets me a bad smelling gas and real rough running if it starts.


Treatment in the tank has little to do with gumming the carbs...unless the float leaks. 
You need to drain the carb and the "best" wat to do that is shut the fuel off and take the screw out of the bottom of the carb bowl to insure there is no gas in it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2001871 said:


> Wait, what?? You're back in town?
> 
> You could be like us. 1/3 Sr. High, 19 parks and ancillary city properties and 12 typical Friday properties for tomorrow.
> 
> One guy turns 21 today, had asked for tomorrow off before we even started mowing this season.
> 
> Gotta do some tweaking on the 15' tri-deck for tomorrow. Then hit it like mad. Almost done running errands, might go start trimming everything for tomorrow, try to save some time.


Sounds like a busy day. It will be to wet for me to start the next patio I'm doing. If ya need someone to mow I'll have tomorrow open all day


----------



## CityGuy

Thank god it's my friday. Get to spend tomorrow with my kid.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2001874 said:


> Gasoline $2.65.


2.45 here. Filling the expedition as I type this


----------



## jimslawnsnow

jimslawnsnow;2001883 said:


> 2.45 here. Filling the expedition as I type this


Hmm. It has no gas cap. Wierd


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2001884 said:


> Hmm. It has no gas cap. Wierd


Careful you could explode........:yow!:


----------



## albhb3

jimslawnsnow;2001884 said:


> Hmm. It has no gas cap. Wierd


just wait till that system fails probably a 1000$ fix, Ill keep my fuel cap


----------



## SnowGuy73

Son of a....

Talking rain next Wednesday/Thursday as well.


----------



## CityGuy

So that's what it's like to make a fire call. 1St one in 2 weeks.


----------



## qualitycut

How early you guys starting mowing tomorrow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2001890 said:


> How early you guys starting mowing tomorrow


7 am. Maybe earlier


----------



## Drakeslayer

Sent a driver basically to Milwaukee this morning to pick up some stone that was needed immediately. This is what the 5500 Cummings got for mileage. Empty on the way there and had 5 tons on the way home.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;2001890 said:


> How early you guys starting mowing tomorrow


7 am is the soonest for noise ordinances.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2001893 said:


> 7 am is the soonest for noise ordinances.


Not if you have properties in Industrial Parks.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2001890 said:


> How early you guys starting mowing tomorrow


Commercial or residential?


----------



## SSS Inc.

I saved $1400 dollars today on four very large O-rings and Hydraulic seals and one tiny o-ring. Here's how.....

Dealer wanted 1,400+ for a seal kit for a hydraulicly operated PTO Clutch. The thing leaked oil in one of our sweepers. So after I took it apart I went to our guys that rebuild all my hydraulic stuff(sunsource) and they led me to Dichtomatik. Huge place in Shakopee and the lady helping me took me back to the lab where some nerdy guy put my parts in this giant scanner thingy and figured out diameters and such and bam........$13.06 later I had my parts. The best customer service I have ever had in my life. I apologized for taking an hour of their time and only spending $13 and she told me they take care of all of their customers. You guys won't get into this kind of stuff but my point is that making some of the good connections I have to source parts can save big money sometimes and this place took the cake. Boring story I'm sure but I more or less took a tour of the whole giant facility and was in awe of how they treated me. I wish everyone operated like this. I wish all companies would treat customers like this. If you ever have a weird seal or oring talk to Val at Dichtomatik.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

albhb3;2001886 said:


> just wait till that system fails probably a 1000$ fix, Ill keep my fuel cap


Two words. Extented warranty


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;2001896 said:


> I saved $1400 dollars today on four very large O-rings and Hydraulic seals and one tiny o-ring. Here's how.....
> 
> Dealer wanted 1,400+ for a seal kit for a hydraulicly operated PTO Clutch. The thing leaked oil in one of our sweepers. So after I took it apart I went to our guys that rebuild all my hydraulic stuff(sunsource) and they led me to Dichtomatik. Huge place in Shakopee and the lady helping me took me back to the lab where some nerdy guy put my parts in this giant scanner thingy and figured out diameters and such and bam........$13.06 later I had my parts. The best customer service I have ever had in my life. I apologized for taking an hour of their time and only spending $13 and she told me they take care of all of their customers. You guys won't get into this kind of stuff but my point is that making some of the good connections I have to source parts can save big money sometimes and this place took the cake. Boring story I'm sure but I more or less took a tour of the whole giant facility and was in awe of how they treated me. I wish everyone operated like this. I wish all companies would treat customers like this. If you ever have a weird seal or oring talk to Val at Dichtomatik.


That's insane.


----------



## qualitycut

I guess i more or less meant is it going to be to wet first thing.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2001899 said:


> I guess i more or less meant is it going to be to wet first thing.


I would imagine it'll be wet all day


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2001900 said:


> I would imagine it'll be wet all day


Yea i only have a few to do, one looks like a damn hay field and i mowed it last Wednesday


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2001896 said:


> I saved $1400 dollars today on four very large O-rings and Hydraulic seals and one tiny o-ring. Here's how.....
> 
> Dealer wanted 1,400+ for a seal kit for a hydraulicly operated PTO Clutch. The thing leaked oil in one of our sweepers. So after I took it apart I went to our guys that rebuild all my hydraulic stuff(sunsource) and they led me to Dichtomatik. Huge place in Shakopee and the lady helping me took me back to the lab where some nerdy guy put my parts in this giant scanner thingy and figured out diameters and such and bam........$13.06 later I had my parts. The best customer service I have ever had in my life. I apologized for taking an hour of their time and only spending $13 and she told me they take care of all of their customers. You guys won't get into this kind of stuff but my point is that making some of the good connections I have to source parts can save big money sometimes and this place took the cake. Boring story I'm sure but I more or less took a tour of the whole giant facility and was in awe of how they treated me. I wish everyone operated like this. I wish all companies would treat customers like this. If you ever have a weird seal or oring talk to Val at Dichtomatik.


That is ridiculously awesome!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2001899 said:


> I guess i more or less meant is it going to be to wet first thing.


The contractors here knew what you meant.


----------



## Ranger620

Ryde are you going north this weekend to look for a fury little buddy this weekend?


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2001901 said:


> Yea i only have a few to do, one looks like a damn hay field and i mowed it last Wednesday


Tell them you need to cut twice week


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;2001907 said:


> Tell them you need to cut twice week


That always goes over well


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2001908 said:


> That always goes over well


Yea most dont care that we nees to double cut and blow around the clipping on our dime.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;2001894 said:


> Not if you have properties in Industrial Parks.


Check your city codes. Some like Plymouth did.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2001910 said:


> Check your city codes. Some like Plymouth did.


I'm not worried. I've mowed for 36 hours before.


----------



## SnowGuy73

From 20 feet away the rain gauge appears to have about a half inch in it.


----------



## unit28

SX3


I think most of us have had very good clients
But as for suppliers, I'm sure that none of mine- were as generous as the one you described. 
Congrats, that's way cool


----------



## unit28

entertaining Radar from today

Legends of mermaids may be ancient, but they are still present in many forms; their images can be found in films, books, movies and even ........


----------



## Ranger620

I have decided no work tomorrow I'm going fishing. Be nice to get out as I didnt go opener.Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;2001915 said:


> SX3
> 
> I think most of us have had very good clients
> But as for suppliers, I'm sure that none of mine- were as generous as the one you described.
> Congrats, that's way cool


I agree. It was a neat experience to see the facility and technology to figure out something so inexpensive. I gravitate toward vendors that actually care and so far I've had pretty good luck. Nothing more irritating than trying to solve a simple problem with no help from a dealer or supplier. The crazy part is the mark up the dealer wants on my $13 in parts.  I also go out of my way to let good vendors know how happy I am. Doing so I have developed a good network of sources for things.

FYI: The parts fit great and the machine will be back on the road tomorrow. No leaks!!!! Well worth the hour I spent watching this particular operation tick.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2001920 said:


> I have decided no work tomorrow I'm going fishing. Be nice to get out as I didnt go opener.Thumbs Up


That's what I did today. I should tomorrow too sense I can't start the next project till it drys out


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;2001910 said:


> Check your city codes. Some like Plymouth did.


Most cops don't care if they drive by as long as there are no houses around. We will be milling in EP tomorrow at 6 a.m..


----------



## jimslawnsnow

The wife received some horrible news today. Her friends 1 year old daughter went for a nap at daycare and sadly never woke up. I can't imagine that


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2001922 said:


> That's what I did today. I should tomorrow too sense I can't start the next project till it drys out


Where did you go?


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2001924 said:


> The wife received some horrible news today. Her friends 1 year old daughter went for a nap at daycare and sadly never woke up. I can't imagine that


My worst nightmare. I have to check sometimes to make sure she is still breathing.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2001926 said:


> My worst nightmare. I have to check sometimes to make sure she is still breathing.


With the last 2 we had an angle care monitor. It tells the room temp and thier heart beat. It alarms if there's no movement or heart beat. It also will alarm if the room is too hot or cold


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2001926 said:


> My worst nightmare. I have to check sometimes to make sure she is still breathing.


There were many times I would wake up out of a dead sleep, walk into their room and listen and feel. Sometimes I would even nudge them slightly to get them to move a bit they were breathing so shallow.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2001924 said:


> The wife received some horrible news today. Her friends 1 year old daughter went for a nap at daycare and sadly never woke up. I can't imagine that


That is really sad. Couldn't even imagine


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2001928 said:


> There were many times I would wake up out of a dead sleep, walk into their room and listen and feel. Sometimes I would even nudge them slightly to get them to move a bit they were breathing so shallow.


I have done that with the nephews when they have stayed over. It's crazy how shallow they breath sometimes


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2001925 said:


> Where did you go?


Just a little lake out off 241 in st Michael


----------



## qualitycut

Been raining for a good 12 hrs now.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2001931 said:


> Just a little lake out off 241 in st Michael


I could guess the lake. I think I'm gonna hit the river. I hear some wing dams calling my name.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2001933 said:


> I could guess the lake. I think I'm gonna hit the river. I hear some wing dams calling my name.


I'm pretty sure you could guess it. The river is a fun trip too


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2001934 said:


> I'm pretty sure you could guess it. The river is a fun trip too


Gonna soak some willow cats havent dont that in a few years


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2001928 said:


> There were many times I would wake up out of a dead sleep, walk into their room and listen and feel. Sometimes I would even nudge them slightly to get them to move a bit they were breathing so shallow.


I still do that and they are 6 and almost 3.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2001935 said:


> Gonna soak some willow cats havent dont that in a few years


Nether have I


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2001939 said:


> I still do that and they are 6 and almost 3.


Mine snore now, can hear them in the next room. 

I'm headed out to mow. Gonna try to get 3-4/spots done before the guys get here at 7.


----------



## SnowGuy73

54° calm fog/clouds.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Spot #1 done, already had the cops stop.

Small lift station along one of the main roads. They just saw me pull over and wanted to make sure I was okay / didn't hit a deer.

Told them what was going on, got an "aiiight" and went back to work.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Need a good wind to dry this grass.


----------



## CityGuy

52° and cloudy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got 4 spots mowed. Gotta go back and get the rest of the stuff ready.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2001949 said:


> Got 4 spots mowed. Gotta go back and get the rest of the stuff ready.


Is it really wet?


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;2001951 said:


> Is it really wet?


Lwnmwrman doesn't mow unless it's ideal conditions.

Yes it's wet


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;2001953 said:


> Lwnmwrman doesn't mow unless it's ideal conditions.
> 
> Yes it's wet


I think I will start late


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2001951 said:


> Is it really wet?


Yeah, it's wet.

Mower is already gummed up.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;2001954 said:


> I think I will start late


It's not going to dry up anytime soon....


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;2001956 said:


> It's not going to dry up anytime soon....


Your ruining my hopes and dreams


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;2001956 said:


> It's not going to dry up anytime soon....


This, scraped about 25 pounds of wet grass from each of the decks yesterday, I guess will be doing it again


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got a call. Altoz dealer isn't doing anything so he's bringing that demo down this morning.

I can run it side by side with the Ferris 5100.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2001961 said:


> Got a call. Altoz dealer isn't doing anything so he's bringing that demo down this morning.
> 
> I can run it side by side with the Ferris 5100.


Gonna need some long arms...


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;2001935 said:


> Gonna soak some willow cats havent dont that in a few years


Translate to engrish please???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2001956 said:


> It's not going to dry up anytime soon....


There's no reason to start late. It'll be just as wet at noon.


----------



## Doughboy12

Found this by Google.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2001964 said:


> There's no reason to start late. It'll be just as wet at noon.


Gonna be passing through town around 2...I'll honk and wave...:waving:


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2001964 said:


> There's no reason to start late. It'll be just as wet at noon.


Maybe I just didn't want to get out of bed.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2001966 said:


> Found this by Google.


Yeah, you realize that article is from 2004, right?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2001968 said:


> Maybe I just didn't want to get out of bed.


That would be a very good reason.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2001964 said:


> There's no reason to start late. It'll be just as wet at noon.


I bet it wont be as wet.


----------



## qualitycut

My grass has beads of water the size of peas on it still.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2001972 said:


> My grass has beads of water the size of peas on it still.


As cloudy and calm it is, I bet it won't be much drier later in the day, unless the sun comes out


----------



## skorum03

Mowing some residentials this morning then I'm going golfing before heading to Hayward tonight.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2001959 said:


> Your ruining my hopes and dreams


Just think of it like burning. Their using to much water.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2001975 said:


> As cloudy and calm it is, I bet it won't be much drier later in the day, unless the sun comes out


Itd supposed to on and off around 11 i have a little breeze here so hopefully it get better. Super long and wet grass sucks cafe


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2001978 said:


> Itd supposed to on and off around 11 i have a little breeze here so hopefully it get better. Super long and wet grass sucks cafe


We're mowing the thin crappy parks first.

Just got the Altoz. Bummed. They brought me one that only does 12 mph. Not the one with second gear so you can run 19 mph.

Guess I'll just beat on this one this weekend.

Already nervous, it's got a pretty shallow deck.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2001980 said:


>


Ferris looks sharp


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2001981 said:


> Ferris looks sharp


It lumbers around. First impressions, Altoz by FAR!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

I just can't seem to find a reson to get off the couch today


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2001984 said:


> I just can't seem to find a reson to get off the couch today


Wanna demo mowers??? Free rides. I have a list of parks you can try them on.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's turning nice, quickly.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2001986 said:


> It's turning nice, quickly.


Not down here


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2001985 said:


> Wanna demo mowers??? Free rides. I have a list of parks you can try them on.


I could ride the two I have for free lol

It is days like today that I miss mowing.....sometimes


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2001990 said:


> I could ride the two I have for free lol
> 
> It is days like today that I miss mowing.....sometimes


It's tough. I would hate to have a bunch of high quality turf to maintain after yesterday's rain.

We are on spot #11 of 33 for the day. That's with me dinking around with having to swap mowers. Taking the Ferris back now. I said I would put 2-3 hours on it, we're at 1.9. Good enough. It worked. I wouldn't spend $18,500 on it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2001991 said:


> It's tough. I would hate to have a bunch of high quality turf to maintain after yesterday's rain.
> 
> We are on spot #11 of 33 for the day. That's with me dinking around with having to swap mowers. Taking the Ferris back now. I said I would put 2-3 hours on it, we're at 1.9. Good enough. It worked. I wouldn't spend $18,500 on it.


Yeah I bet it's tough. It's really wet here still it will be all day.

I have always thought those big diesel mowers where a waste of money. Just my opinion


----------



## qualitycut

So stupid, why put the siding below the ground.


----------



## qualitycut

Grass is cutting way better than expected


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2001993 said:


> So stupid, why put the siding below the ground.


Rookie mistake!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Wind is picking up slightly.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2001995 said:


> Rookie mistake!


Wasnt me. ....

Siding is paper thin.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2001997 said:


> Wasnt me. ....
> 
> Siding is paper thin.


We have that at a lot of our townhomes, back side of garages.


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;2001896 said:


> I saved $1400 dollars today on four very large O-rings and Hydraulic seals and one tiny o-ring. Here's how.....
> 
> Dealer wanted 1,400+ for a seal kit for a hydraulicly operated PTO Clutch. The thing leaked oil in one of our sweepers. So after I took it apart I went to our guys that rebuild all my hydraulic stuff(sunsource) and they led me to Dichtomatik. Huge place in Shakopee and the lady helping me took me back to the lab where some nerdy guy put my parts in this giant scanner thingy and figured out diameters and such and bam........$13.06 later I had my parts. The best customer service I have ever had in my life. I apologized for taking an hour of their time and only spending $13 and she told me they take care of all of their customers. You guys won't get into this kind of stuff but my point is that making some of the good connections I have to source parts can save big money sometimes and this place took the cake. Boring story I'm sure but I more or less took a tour of the whole giant facility and was in awe of how they treated me. I wish everyone operated like this. I wish all companies would treat customers like this. If you ever have a weird seal or oring talk to Val at Dichtomatik.


We source parts from all sorts of small dealers and places like this. There can be big savings and some very helpful people.



Ranger620;2001905 said:


> Ryde are you going north this weekend to look for a fury little buddy this weekend?


I am on Sunday.



LwnmwrMan22;2001961 said:


> Got a call. Altoz dealer isn't doing anything so he's bringing that demo down this morning.
> 
> I can run it side by side with the Ferris 5100.


I looked those up. The look interesting but I would be worried about dealer support.



qualitycut;2001981 said:


> Ferris looks sharp


That thing looks like a tank. I'm suprised it didn't sink today.



qualitycut;2001997 said:


> Wasnt me. ....
> 
> Siding is paper thin.


Tell them it's not to code and it should be 6" above grade so you are trimming it back for them.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2001999 said:


> We source parts from all sorts of small dealers and places like this. There can be big savings and some very helpful people.
> 
> I am on Sunday.
> 
> I looked those up. The look interesting but I would be worried about dealer support.
> 
> That thing looks like a tank. I'm suprised it didn't sink today.
> 
> Tell them it's not to code and it should be 6" above grade so you are trimming it back for them.


I agree with dealer support. Aside from the "non19mph" mower, these guys have been what I would want in a dealer.

They said if anything happens with a mower, and it comes back under warranty, I take whatever I want off the showroom.

The "non-19mph" part, could easily be a miscommunication. I had my dad go set up the demo, and he didn't realize they have mowers without the two speed.

My local Exmark dealer isn't any good.

With the Altoz, the factory is about 5 hours away.

I could be like Drakeslayer was with his rock, and if I need a part bad enough, drive to the factory.

The Ferris was a tank. It's not the mower for me. I would want a gas to keep the weight down. Everything we have up here is sand. If the Dandelions were sprayed in the parks, we would be even further on the list.

The guys I have working today, they don't take a lunch. They eat it on the way between yards. They told me I don't deduct lunch, so they aren't taking one.

They're also both pushing $16 / hour.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2002002 said:


> I agree with dealer support. Aside from the "non19mph" mower, these guys have been what I would want in a dealer.
> 
> They said if anything happens with a mower, and it comes back under warranty, I take whatever I want off the showroom.
> 
> The "non-19mph" part, could easily be a miscommunication. I had my dad go set up the demo, and he didn't realize they have mowers without the two speed.
> 
> My local Exmark dealer isn't any good.
> 
> With the Altoz, the factory is about 5 hours away.
> 
> I could be like Drakeslayer was with his rock, and if I need a part bad enough, drive to the factory.
> 
> The Ferris was a tank. It's not the mower for me. I would want a gas to keep the weight down. Everything we have up here is sand. If the Dandelions were sprayed in the parks, we would be even further on the list.
> 
> The guys I have working today, they don't take a lunch. They eat it on the way between yards. They told me I don't deduct lunch, so they aren't taking one.
> 
> They're also both pushing $16 / hour.


It's hard to find guys like that.


----------



## CityGuy

Wow. The wife wants to mow the grass for me. I have to watch the baby. Not sure who got the better deal here.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2001926 said:


> My worst nightmare. I have to check sometimes to make sure she is still breathing.


I still do it every night!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2002002 said:


> I agree with dealer support. Aside from the "non19mph" mower, these guys have been what I would want in a dealer.
> 
> They said if anything happens with a mower, and it comes back under warranty, I take whatever I want off the showroom.
> 
> The "non-19mph" part, could easily be a miscommunication. I had my dad go set up the demo, and he didn't realize they have mowers without the two speed.
> 
> My local Exmark dealer isn't any good.
> 
> With the Altoz, the factory is about 5 hours away.
> 
> I could be like Drakeslayer was with his rock, and if I need a part bad enough, drive to the factory.
> 
> The Ferris was a tank. It's not the mower for me. I would want a gas to keep the weight down. Everything we have up here is sand. If the Dandelions were sprayed in the parks, we would be even further on the list.
> 
> The guys I have working today, they don't take a lunch. They eat it on the way between yards. They told me I don't deduct lunch, so they aren't taking one.
> 
> They're also both pushing $16 / hour.


Who deals Exmark up there?


----------



## qualitycut

Grass is dry


----------



## qualitycut

Cb i sent you a text


----------



## qualitycut

So a plow customer calls, mower os broke and grass is real long tell him 60. Comes out with 90. Some people still appreciate favors


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2002007 said:


> Who deals Exmark up there?


K&B Small Engine. Next door to Forest Lake Motor Sports (now Tracker Boat Center).


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2002010 said:


> So a plow customer calls, mower os broke and grass is real long tell him 60. Comes out with 90. Some people still appreciate favors


Those people are just has hard to find as Lwnmwrs good employees


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2002010 said:


> So a plow customer calls, mower os broke and grass is real long tell him 60. Comes out with 90. Some people still appreciate favors


Superfecta Money!!!


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2001993 said:


> So stupid, why put the siding below the ground.


I never let my guy put corners that low when we install siding


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2001997 said:


> Wasnt me. ....
> 
> Siding is paper thin.


Cheap menards siding....


----------



## CityGuy

Installing this window well cover is not fun.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2002010 said:


> So a plow customer calls, mower os broke and grass is real long tell him 60. Comes out with 90. Some people still appreciate favors


Only thing I don't like about those type of people is they make the bad ones look worse


----------



## albhb3

which one of you ran over them baby ducks with your mower and laughed about it

http://www.wesh.com/news/man-accused-of-running-over-ducklings-with-lawnmower/33038772


----------



## CityGuy

Installed. Just need to trim to fit better.


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;2002036 said:


> Installed. Just need to trim to fit better.


looks good to me Thumbs Up


----------



## unit28

albhb3;2002035 said:


> which one of you ran over them baby ducks with your mower and laughed about it
> 
> http://www.wesh.com/news/man-accused-of-running-over-ducklings-with-lawnmower/33038772


I see a report that said the people feeding the ducks had considered them as pets.

And to think a few blocks from my house, people were feeding deer. They were able to tie ribbons around a couple of them because they considered them as pets
Not to long after, the police jumped out of their cars and blasted the pets...er....... deer

oh yes they did






Getting cloudy attm


----------



## qualitycut

Well today went way longer than expected.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2002039 said:


> Well today went way longer than expected.


Should've started earlier.


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;2002037 said:


> looks good to me Thumbs Up


Little trim up and round the corner a off. Then some fabrics and rock in the well and 1 more project off the list.


----------



## CityGuy

If anyone just heard the death scream it was just my wife. Baby upchucked a little and breathed some in to get lungs. Wife screamed and I just reacted as the firefighter. 
We're all good now.


----------



## CityGuy

Sump pump has been pumping 2-3 times an hour all day. Only got .5 in the gauge yesterday.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2002040 said:


> Should've started earlier.


Wouldnt have mattered, couple things game up and 1 customer i mow has a field i do on call and called me at 430 to do it.


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;2002041 said:


> Little trim up and round the corner a off. Then some fabrics and rock in the well and 1 more project off the list.


nahhh its good just tell the wife its suppost to be that way


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2002044 said:


> Wouldnt have mattered, couple things game up and 1 customer i mow has a field i do on call and called me at 430 to do it.


that would be enough to piss me off....Im salty these days


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;2002047 said:


> that would be enough to piss me off....Im salty these days


It was fine 200 for 1hr and 30 min.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2002049 said:


> It was fine 200 for 1hr and 30 min.


well that works toopayup


----------



## SnowGuy73

Anyone selling a good, small (5x8) with ramp trailer?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like no apps on Monday. 

25 mph winds.


----------



## CityGuy

Wife and baby are down for the count. Quiet time for me.


----------



## snowman55

How much revenue do fert squirt guys do in a day?


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;2001963 said:


> Translate to engrish please???


A little late just got home I see yo googled it, DNR put a stop to it for a while. Their basically a bull head more or less its the easiest way to describe them. If you swell up from a bee sting I recommend staying away from them. Do a little more googeling on them they pack a powerful punch but they are like cany to a walleye.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2002051 said:


> Anyone selling a good, small (5x8) with ramp trailer?


What happened with the one in rochester from DS or whatever his name is


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;2002060 said:


> How much revenue do fert squirt guys do in a day?


Should be able to do $2,000 gross per day. Depending on if you're running Lwnmwr hours, or SnowGuy hours.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We had 3 parks left. 3 of us were pretty spent at 7, 12 hours for my 2 guys, 14 hours for me.

16 parks, 10 lift stations, 3 townhomes, a bank, random additional mowing, picking up a demo mower, dropping off a demo mower. 

Got to be a long day.


----------



## snowman55

LwnmwrMan22;2002063 said:


> Should be able to do $2,000 gross per day. Depending on if you're running Lwnmwr hours, or SnowGuy hours.


Chem being 40%?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2002064 said:


> We had 3 parks left. 3 of us were pretty spent at 7, 12 hours for my 2 guys, 14 hours for me.
> 
> 16 parks, 10 lift stations, 3 townhomes, a bank, random additional mowing, picking up a demo mower, dropping off a demo mower.
> 
> Got to be a long day.


So you buying 1 of them?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2002066 said:


> So you buying 1 of them?


I wouldn't buy THAT Ferris. I didn't ride the Altoz enough today to figure that out.

Altoz is letting me keep the mower as long as I'd like. They said they have a guy in Rice Lake that's going on 2 weeks with the demo.

The control arms operate sooooooo smoothly. Almost like they are already wore out where they just flop around.

Altoz is lower, easier to get under trees than the Ferris. If I buy a Ferris, it would be a 3200 gas mower, not the 5100 diesel. Altoz is CONSIDERABLY lighter. You can turn without a 3 point and barely tear turf.

I'll figure more out tomorrow.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2002067 said:


> I wouldn't buy THAT Ferris. I didn't ride the Altoz enough today to figure that out.
> 
> Altoz is letting me keep the mower as long as I'd like. They said they have a guy in Rice Lake that's going on 2 weeks with the demo.
> 
> The control arms operate sooooooo smoothly. Almost like they are already wore out where they just flop around.
> 
> Altoz is lower, easier to get under trees than the Ferris. If I buy a Ferris, it would be a 3200 gas mower, not the 5100 diesel.
> 
> I'll figure more out tomorrow.


Yea the diesel to me is kind of pointless. Im sure there is a place for it.

Geezz demo it for the summer and return it. Where is there a dealer around here


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2002067 said:


> I wouldn't buy THAT Ferris. I didn't ride the Altoz enough today to figure that out.
> 
> Altoz is letting me keep the mower as long as I'd like. They said they have a guy in Rice Lake that's going on 2 weeks with the demo.
> 
> The control arms operate sooooooo smoothly. Almost like they are already wore out where they just flop around.
> 
> Altoz is lower, easier to get under trees than the Ferris. If I buy a Ferris, it would be a 3200 gas mower, not the 5100 diesel. Altoz is CONSIDERABLY lighter. You can turn without a 3 point and barely tear turf.
> 
> I'll figure more out tomorrow.


Demo a new one all season save some money


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2002068 said:


> Yea the diesel to me is kind of pointless. Im sure there is a place for it.


Where it shines is doing what we did today, where we are cutting ALOT of turf. Same at our Sr.High or the other schools.

My 3100 Ferris with the 37 HP Big Block, you'll burn up both tanks in just under 8 hours.

I'll fill up the Altoz in the morning. See what the gallons / hour is.

It's a 35 HP Kawi.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gotta get going at 5 in the morning again. We'll see how far we get tomorrow. Just two of us running.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2002071 said:


> Gotta get going at 5 in the morning again. We'll see how far we get tomorrow. Just two of us running.


I should be going to bed about then.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2002072 said:


> I should be going to bed about then.


You will pass out before then


----------



## unit28

muggy.......


----------



## unit28

What do you think
Quality, ?


----------



## TKLAWN

Just so I can be cool like lwnmwr I'm going to mow our school at 6.Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

57° calm clear.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2002078 said:


> Just so I can be cool like lwnmwr I'm going to mow our school at 6.Thumbs Up


I'm still in bed. Checked the forecast, tomorrow looks like I though and dry after about noon.

Gives me time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS says storms mainly before 1 tomorrow. 

Novak says severe potential tomorrow afternoon.

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## CityGuy

55° mostly sunny


----------



## CityGuy

Yuhas says severe is likely tomorrow aftrnon/evening. Tornados are possible.


----------



## CityGuy

Beautiful morning out.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Turned the TV on last night at craguns. Feels like the 80's or 90's with the analog reception


----------



## mnlefty

Big mulch project today... about a yard and a half at home.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

mnlefty;2002097 said:


> Big mulch project today... about a yard and a half at home.


Oh boy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

mnlefty;2002097 said:


> Big mulch project today... about a yard and a half at home.


Maybe we all need to pitch in?


----------



## mnlefty

jimslawnsnow;2002100 said:


> Maybe we all need to pitch in?


Either that or if anybody has a dingo I can borrow or rent...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Well a mailman already drove over our cones. He's lucky that I was on the phone.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;2002102 said:


> Well a mailman already drove over our cones. He's lucky that I was on the phone.


We did a wall in St. Paul last fall on the edge of a parking lot. Had cones blocking off the area and a straight shot in from the gate. Even had orange tape from cone to cone. People would just run them over to park still. I ended up haveing two cars towed out of there.

And all frankans voter taxies where the one who ran over most of them. Out of the 30 cones we had I have about 5 left


----------



## djagusch

So for the fishing guys. My 6 and 4 yr old want to go dock fishing today. Last year the sunnies were very active when we started doing this in June and the rest of the season. it's a boat launch area And somewhat shallow.

If we go out will the fish be active or is the too cold for the fish in that shallow water. They are used to every other cast we catch a fish. We put them all back in.


----------



## Polarismalibu

djagusch;2002107 said:


> So for the fishing guys. My 6 and 4 yr old want to go dock fishing today. Last year the sunnies were very active when we started doing this in June and the rest of the season. it's a boat launch area And somewhat shallow.
> 
> If we go out will the fish be active or is the too cold for the fish in that shallow water. They are used to every other cast we catch a fish. We put them all back in.


The water is warm enough they should have no problem catching them from the dock.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sprinkles in Shakopee.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;2002102 said:


> Well a mailman already drove over our cones. He's lucky that I was on the phone.


Your lucky he didn't go postal on you.

On a simular situation, we had some up this winter to block somalians from entering a roadway parking area we were plowing. 2 idiot women asked if they could come in yet. Wife told them no, but check back in a bit. All we had left was to salt, about 5 minutes at most. So the ******* drove over the cones and had the nerve to yell at us and demanded we remover it from her car. I told her she was the dummy who did it, and she can remove it herself. I didn't say exactly what I said, but close enough. I don't want to get banned or stuff deleted.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

mnlefty;2002101 said:


> Either that or if anybody has a dingo I can borrow or rent...


How about a bark blower?


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;2002102 said:


> Well a mailman already drove over our cones. He's lucky that I was on the phone.


Sounds about normal.

I should teach you how to tell at the public as we call it.


----------



## CityGuy

Toured the day care facility. Very nice place. Well worth the money.


----------



## unit28

I called it days ago.....tuesday
No t storms thursday just wait till the weekend


heavy storms coming from Nebraska
large hail and wind gusts over 60mph


NWS /HWO POST FROM 5am


.DAY ONE...TODAY AND TONIGHT SCATTERED THUNDERSTORMS ARE POSSIBLE THIS MORNING...PRIMARILY ACROSS WEST CENTRAL AND SOUTH CENTRAL MINNESOTA. THESE STORMS ARE NOT EXPECTED TO BE SEVERE.



MORE WIDESPREAD THUNDERSTORM DEVELOPMENT IS EXPECTED DURING THE LATE AFTERNOON AND EVENING HOURS. THESE STORMS MAY BE SEVERE WEST OF THE INTERSTATE 35 CORRIDOR. LARGE HAIL AND DAMAGING WINDS WOULD BE THE PRIMARY THREATS...ALTHOUGH TORNADOES CANNOT BE RULED OUT. HEAVY RAINFALL IS ALSO POSSIBLE WITH THESE STORMS...ESPECIALLY TONIGHT.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;2002102 said:


> Well a mailman already drove over our cones. He's lucky that I was on the phone.


I've gone to the po. and talked with the head postmaster before

It doesn't ever go well when you push the issue with them


----------



## CityGuy

Wind is picking up.


----------



## CityGuy

It's amazing how much you can get done when the wife and kid take a nap.


----------



## unit28

Skywarn spotter activation may be needed this afternoon and
evening west of i-35. Activation will likely be needed across
eastern mn and western wi sunday afternoon.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Was a rough morning out on Minnetonka this morning. Had some good rollers


----------



## qualitycut

Have a house in wbl that needs mowing for the next 2 months message me if interested


----------



## qualitycut

Was wondering why my allergies were so bad today. Pollen all over my truck


----------



## Bill1090

unit28;2002126 said:


> Skywarn spotter activation may be needed this afternoon and
> evening west of i-35. Activation will likely be needed across
> eastern mn and western wi sunday afternoon.


Yeah baby!!!!!!!


----------



## unit28

Riverton Wyoming

112 PM MDT...A SEVERE THUNDERSTORM CAPABLE OF PRODUCING A *
TORNADO WAS LOCATED NEAR HWY 14/16/20 MILE MARKER 70...AND MOVING *
SOUTHEAST AT 10 MPH. *
*
HAZARD...TORNADO. *
*
SOURCE...WEATHER SPOTTERS REPORTED FUNNEL CLOUD. *
*



Wierd,
possible tornadoes moving south?


----------



## qualitycut

Well didnt make it to the track but found a legal site for horses


----------



## CityGuy

Really got humid this afternoon.


----------



## unit28

Going to be in the 60's overnight


----------



## CityGuy

Nice night to leave the Windows open if it wasn't going to rain.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2002135 said:


> Well didnt make it to the track but found a legal site for horses


Hope you voted for American farrel In the Preakness


----------



## Bill1090

81*
Sunny and muggy.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

It's been forever since I ate at a bonanza


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;2002148 said:


> It's been forever since I ate at a bonanza


last one I went to was in Texas

back in the 70's. I can still remember the steaks a1 sauce and root beer....mostly the root beer though. Dad always yelled at me for drinking to much pop instead of finishing my plate

Hope you had a good time


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2002148 said:


> It's been forever since I ate at a bonanza


Are they still around in MN?


----------



## CityGuy

Starting to look dark to the west.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2002150 said:


> Are they still around in MN?


One in Baxter and one in St cloud. Mason city and desmoines Iowa has them too. We had one in owatonna in the late 80's or early 90's


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;2002149 said:


> last one I went to was in Texas
> 
> back in the 70's. I can still remember the steaks a1 sauce and root beer....mostly the root beer though. Dad always yelled at me for drinking to much pop instead of finishing my plate
> 
> Hope you had a good time


I did. 15 for steak and shrimp plus the all you can eat buffet


----------



## Drakeslayer

I wish the 8 was a 7


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2002142 said:


> Hope you voted for American farrel In the Preakness


I hit 1 of my exactas only won like 60.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I won't be buying an Altoz mower.


----------



## CityGuy

Wright County under a tornado watch. Just pages us all.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I see we are under an "enhanced chance" for severe storms tomorrow now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The Redd's Wicked Ale are going down smooth tonight.


----------



## CityGuy

I don't like the feel of this. It just got dead calm here.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2002160 said:


> I won't be buying an Altoz mower.


Care to fill us in on to why you wont?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Wow that's Alot of rain on the radar


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2002160 said:


> I won't be buying an Altoz mower.


I saw one of their semis coming down the interstate today. Or at least I assume it was them.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

sky just open up here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Had a two minute down pour.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2002167 said:


> Care to fill us in on to why you wont?


I'll fill in tomorrow. Not sure I can type too much right now.

Biggest issue.... And it's a big one... At my Sr. High a lot of guys here have been to, we mow some retention ponds areas (smaller) as you come to the school.

Anyways, the pumps on the wheel motors aren't strong enough to get you back up the hill. You're stranded on a steeper slope, and you have to fight it to get it back up the slope.


----------



## unit28

Lightning. .....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Called my Ferris dealer, retail price for a 3200 with the 36 HP Briggs big block is $11,500.

The Altoz I've been running with the 35 HP Kawi and 72" deck is $13,500. That's the other issue.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2002140 said:


> Nice night to leave the Windows open if it wasn't going to rain.


got them open now, let it rain......Thumbs Up


----------



## Drakeslayer

CityGuy;2002166 said:


> I don't like the feel of this. It just got dead calm here.


Windy here.


----------



## banonea

5 days and counting till we close on the new house. going to be busy for the next 4 weeks remodeling it to be able to move in. then we start on our current house. had a relator here today to let us know what we had and what we need to do to get top dollar, and the list is:
Paint all walls neutral.
Replace the garage roof
replace the carpet
Repair 2 railings 

Opening listing price: $185,000.00

Price we expect: $178,000.00

Bottom Dollar: $ 169,000.00

Purchase price 6 years ago $ 139,00.00

not bad considering we only got to put about $3000.00 to get top dollar for it. we got to put $15,000.00 into the new one, but we are spending extra on a few things.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2002160 said:


> I won't be buying an Altoz mower.


Uh oh.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2002173 said:


> I'll fill in tomorrow. Not sure I can type too much right now.
> 
> Biggest issue.... And it's a big one... At my Sr. High a lot of guys here have been to, we mow some retention ponds areas (smaller) as you come to the school.
> 
> Anyways, the pumps on the wheel motors aren't strong enough to get you back up the hill. You're stranded on a steeper slope, and you have to fight it to get it back up the slope.


They cheaped out on the pumps huh?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2002182 said:


> They cheaped out on the pumps huh?


Not sure what is going on there.

Figure I'll check the fluid in the morning, just to be sure it's up.

If anyone wants to read, google Kubota ZD21 or Kubota ZD28.

Had the same thing with those when they first hit the market.

Kubota stepped up and upgraded all affected transmissions and then extended the warranties an additional 2 years.

I'd go back to Kubota if they'll cover the next 2 deck gear boxes.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SnowGuy73;2002172 said:


> Had a two minute down pour.


Same thing just now. Had lightning and thunder for 2 hours before that.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2002173 said:


> I'll fill in tomorrow. Not sure I can type too much right now.
> 
> Biggest issue.... And it's a big one... At my Sr. High a lot of guys here have been to, we mow some retention ponds areas (smaller) as you come to the school.
> 
> Anyways, the pumps on the wheel motors aren't strong enough to get you back up the hill. You're stranded on a steeper slope, and you have to fight it to get it back up the slope.


I know the hills you are taking about there shouldn't be a issue going up them. I'm surprised that they would cheap out on the pumps. It almost makes me wonder if you got a defect on the demo model


----------



## unit28

Back home in 
TX it's 64*

Isanti, 70*



Isanti
Today

Showers and thunderstorms likely in the morning...then showers and thunderstorms in the afternoon. Some thunderstorms may be severe with damaging winds...large hail...tornadoes and heavy rainfall in the afternoon. Locally heavy rainfall possible in the afternoon. Highs in the mid 70s. South winds 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 90 percent.


Climate change.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

50% chance of rain after 5 pm.


I shouldn't have had those Redd's.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2002186 said:


> I know the hills you are taking about there shouldn't be a issue going up them. I'm surprised that they would cheap out on the pumps. It almost makes me wonder if you got a defect on the demo model


Follow up before I head out....

My dad said when he talked to the guy, the dealer said the mower was one of the first ones made. I know reading LawnSite that a dealer in TX, retrodog, said there have been updates done, and that reps from Altoz drove down to TX and did the updates to the mowers that he had.

Not sure what the updates were, nor if they were done to this mower that I'm using.

The deck is light. The whole mower is light for that matter. Or at least it feels light. There is quite a bit of bounce in the deck if you try to go full speed, which remember, this isn't even the two speed model, just the one rated for 12 mph.

The deck is shallow. I'm not a fan of shallow decks, especially once you get to 60-72". Best deck I've cut with was the Kubota deck, they're 6.5" deep. Simple physics tells you if you have less cubic space to move material, it's going to be harder to move that material.

There were times in the thick, tall grass it wanted to just lay clumps out. But honestly, all mowers will do that in specific situations.

The mower comes standard with Gator blades on it. I'm also not a fan of Gators. Give me a solid, high lift blade to lift the grass up and fling it as far as possible to disburse it out.

Biggest issue for me, the price. $2,000 more than a comparable Ferris. If the 2 speed model was $2,000 more, I might be able to justify it. The 2 speed model would be $4,000 more.

Like the argument on LawnSite last year about them, if they want to be a player, you either need to do something different (suspension on the Ferris) or be a price point mower (Badboy) or else you're just going to end up washing out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Thickest grass I was on....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

First pass


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You can kinda see the clumps of grass it's leaving behind. However, to be fair, there are a lot of times this field needs to be triple cut, or at least mowed every other day.

It doesn't get fert, nor water. Go figure.

And yes, we aren't supposed to leave clumps of grass on the ball field.

This field was mowed with my tractor, on Wednesday when I was fighting with being stranded in Roseville in my diesel. One employee needed the day off for training as his main job, so it was just two guys mowing at the high school. They ran out of time to go over it again with the riders, then it rained all day Thursday, then we spent 12 hours on Friday just mowing in Wyoming.

Anyways, the field is back in shape after the whole thing was double cut and the above pictured area was triple cut.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

An example of why I like deep decks with high lift blades.

When you have shallow decks with lesser lift blades, vegetation gets bent over by the nose of the deck, then the physics aren't in place under the deck to stand the vegetation back up.

The Altoz has a very hard time with Dandelions.









Also, there are times, ona skinnier piece of turf, maybe you want to back up and mow, discharging the grass away from landscape, hard surfaces, whatever.

When you back up with this mower, it just leaves the grass in a line on the left side, it doesn't disperse the grass.

After today, I'll have 20 hours on the engine meter. Headed out now to do a football field at the high school, then 2 elementary schools in Chisago.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like you west guys are gonna get rain.


----------



## CityGuy

2.5 inches of rain over night.


----------



## CityGuy

And now it's coming down again.


----------



## CityGuy

Anybody using a battery back up sump? Do they work? Easy to install?


----------



## SnowGuy73

68° windy light rain.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We got enough rain last night to make the roads somewhat damp. That's it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Holy wind!!!!


----------



## unit28

It rained here at 5 am 
stopped now we're in it again

Had a chance to drown some worms in between.
he's back home safe and sound


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Maybe I DO need to buy an Altoz. Apparently it mowed for 12 hours last night by itself.

There was 12 extra hours on the engine meter this morning from when we stopped last night.

Looks like the clock is tied into the key, and I didn't get it shut off all the way last night.

The clock flashes when the key is on, doesn't when it's off, whether the engine is running or not. I haven't sat and stared at the clock with the engine off to be sure. But that's what I'm going with.

Either way, I'd be pissed if my mower could rack hours whether the engine was running or not.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Holy wind all of a sudden!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Pretty calm in Brainerd. Just raining here


----------



## SnowGuy73

High of only 48° tomorrow. 

Daddy like!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2002211 said:


> High of only 48° tomorrow.
> 
> Daddy like!


I have 50 and high winds. Hate it!!!


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2002201 said:


> Anybody using a battery back up sump? Do they work? Easy to install?


I do not have one but a couple buddies do and they said that it was really simple just kind of expensive.


----------



## Greenery

jimslawnsnow;2002210 said:


> Pretty calm in Brainerd. Just raining here


Your still up?

I came up to Nisswa last night to work on rebuilding our pontoon last night. Heading to perkins in Brainerd now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Novak posting severe weather is a bust.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Greenery;2002214 said:


> Your still up?
> 
> I came up to Nisswa last night to work on rebuilding our pontoon last night. Heading to perkins in Brainerd now.


Yeah. Check out is at noon. Debating on if I want to make reservations for next weekend as well


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2002201 said:


> Anybody using a battery back up sump? Do they work? Easy to install?


You should just buy a generator, you'll want one with the baby anyway


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2002211 said:


> High of only 48° tomorrow.
> 
> Daddy like!


Supposed to be rather windy too.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2002217 said:


> You should just buy a generator, you'll want one with the baby anyway


Have one that will run a few lights, fridge and deep freezer. Will run sump just don't want to run a cord through house down 2 levels to it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2002219 said:


> Have one that will run a few lights, fridge and deep freezer. Will run sump just don't want to run a cord through house down 2 levels to it.


You could have a wire run to it I'm sure, then there would be no cords


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2002212 said:


> I have 50 and high winds. Hate it!!!


Suppose to be windy here too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2002218 said:


> Supposed to be rather windy too.


Ya, that doesn't help me complete round two.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;2002214 said:


> Your still up?
> 
> I came up to Nisswa last night to work on rebuilding our pontoon last night. Heading to perkins in Brainerd now.


Are you on gull? We used to have cabin on agate


----------



## SnowGuy73

Down to 50% today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm down to 40%. Yesterday it was 90%.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Accident on hwy 10


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;2002224 said:


> Are you on gull? We used to have cabin on agate


East twin.


----------



## unit28

Oh boy........


----------



## Bill1090

We got dropped to only a slight risk now. BUST!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2002231 said:


> We got dropped to only a slight risk now. BUST!


Yet my percentages went up.


----------



## unit28

...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM 7 PM THIS
EVENING TO 7 AM CDT MONDAY...

* TIMING...SUNDAY NIGHT.

* SNOW ACCUMULATIONS...BETWEEN 3 AND 5 INCHES STORM TOTAL.

* WINDs....
NDAK


----------



## unit28

Other than that........
The LPS wrapping from s dak
Should provide a little bit of convection


----------



## unit28

Think I'm still at 90%


----------



## CityGuy

Just had a very quick sprinkle pass through.


----------



## banonea

I think this has been discussed before but what is people's option on the ford 6.7 diesel motor. Thinking about trading my 11 in and the price difference is not much to make the jump. How bad is the exaust fluid and how much do thwy use and cost.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

For how warm and humid it is I'd be really surprised if no storms roll through...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;2002239 said:


> For how warm and humid it is I'd be really surprised if no storms roll through...


Maybe later.


----------



## CityGuy

Suns out now. Could get bad out with enough heat.


----------



## albhb3

pouring here


----------



## SnowGuy73

Storms building by Mankato.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

All the energy has moved east.


----------



## unit28

Gonna be...


----------



## banonea

Got my 11 F350 at the shop, think i took out the front ring and pinion gear so i got to drive the 04 2500hd, was cleaning it out and found this little guy, dead in the glove box



Nasty........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I know not ALL the energy is to the east. It's a ploy to make the storms prove me wrong.

I filled up my most beater truck to hopefully go chasing.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I hear thunder.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Rain drops.


----------



## Camden

Anyone else noticing an influx of hummingbirds this season? I don't even have a feeder but they swarm my house every day. They're beautiful little things.


----------



## unit28

Hail in wilmar
Storm tracks from the lps wrapping.....heading to stacy


----------



## SnowGuy73

Down pour.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2002252 said:


> Hail in wilmar
> Storm tracks from the lps wrapping.....heading to stacy


Stuff by Mankato is going east of me.

Stuff by Glencoe will slide west. I'm back to work.


----------



## albhb3

getting dark here again


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Down to 70°F here.


----------



## CityGuy

Raining again....


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;2002238 said:


> How bad is the exaust fluid and how much do thwy use and cost.....


It won't cost a thing if you do an EGR delete.

Well, except for the cost of the EGR delete.


----------



## albhb3

looks to get bumpy here


----------



## unit28

Raining now

Cumulus thunder heads over Jago 

It's going to build up a bit

Was 79 now 72


----------



## Green Grass

Bill1090;2002258 said:


> It won't cost a thing if you do an EGR delete.
> 
> Well, except for the cost of the EGR delete.


And huge DOT fines if you ever get stopped


----------



## unit28

Good luck little buddy


----------



## djagusch

unit28;2002260 said:


> Raining now
> 
> Cumulus thunder heads over Jago
> 
> It's going to build up a bit
> 
> Was 79 now 72


You got much rain that direction? I have a install scheduled tomorrow in Cambridge. Sandy soil with thick grass. Think it will be dry enough come morning to not totally rip up the yard with the trencher?


----------



## NorthernProServ




----------



## SnowGuy73

1/2" of rain in about 20 minutes...


----------



## CityGuy

Suns back out.


----------



## unit28

Trees down Renville near Mankato


Thats for ranger.......



Looks like anything could happen 
The water vapor satt images are in waves
Lots of wind 
It'll be like that for another hour
More hail near Mankato
Storm tracks are NE because of the huge anti-cyclonic wrapping


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;2002258 said:


> It won't cost a thing if you do an EGR delete.
> 
> Well, except for the cost of the EGR delete.


The egr has nothing to do with the exhaust fluid.


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;2002238 said:


> I think this has been discussed before but what is people's option on the ford 6.7 diesel motor. Thinking about trading my 11 in and the price difference is not much to make the jump. How bad is the exaust fluid and how much do thwy use and cost.....


It's about $6 at the pump every 5k miles or so.


----------



## unit28

djagusch;2002263 said:


> You got much rain that direction? I have a install scheduled tomorrow in Cambridge. Sandy soil with thick grass. Think it will be dry enough come morning to not totally rip up the yard with the trencher?


With the wind....
could be ok
It's in complete off on waves .........attm


----------



## unit28

Shearing out


----------



## unit28

NorthernProServ;2002264 said:


>


......yes dear


----------



## Drakeslayer

Anaheim will be too much for the Hawks.


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;2002261 said:


> And huge DOT fines if you ever get stopped


More concerned about warranty. The reason i am thinking about trading in is for the warranty. I just turned 70,000 miles and have about 1 year on the power train left.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That your 5500 for sale Drake?


----------



## CityGuy

Sprinkled for a few minutes, now back to Sun. Looks like I'm done on radar.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2002276 said:


> That your 5500 for sale Drake?


Nope. We just picked up another last month.


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;2002268 said:


> The egr has nothing to do with the exhaust fluid.


Doesn't it eliminate the need for Def fluid?


----------



## unit28

Perfect digging weather tomorrow


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;2002279 said:


> Doesn't it eliminate the need for Def fluid?


Nope. The egr is the exhaust gas recirculation. The def is the exhaust fluid.

To delete one you need to delete the egr,dpf and the def and have a tuner. $2500 or so and voids the warranty.


----------



## unit28

Cripes
NWS has rain for tomorrow in Cambridge
And the Temps lowered too?


Considerably colder. Cloudy with a 20 percent chance of rain. Near steady temperature in the lower 40s. West winds 15 to 20 mph.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Raining again.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Down pour!


----------



## CityGuy

Anybody here use Skype? Can't seem to get it to work between mom and I?


----------



## SSS Inc.

If any of you guys know of anyone that isn't interested in the lawn or landscape biz but is looking for work then send them my way. No class A needed, just show up with a freaking smile, a decent attitude and don't ask me "Will Tomorrow will be harder than today?" after you spent ten hours watching how a paving crew functions and not having to do ANYTHING!!!!! . 
New guys that were supposed to start tomorrow "changed their mind" without telling us. Thanks a bunch ****ers. 

Is the economy so great that nobody needs a ******* job???????? 


Thanks,
I feel better now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Apparently that word doesn't get edited. Whoops.


----------



## Polarismalibu

The government hands out to much money for people to sit around that's the problem


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;2002292 said:


> The government hands out to much money for people to sit around that's the problem


I think you are correct. Plus I believe we have a whole generation or two (including mine) of entitled little ****s.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Seriously.......How many more words can I find that sneak through the system?????? Whoops x2


----------



## Camden

You sound upset. Have a beer.


----------



## Bill1090

Camden;2002295 said:


> You sound upset. Have a beer.


This.
Or 12....


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;2002296 said:


> This.
> Or 12....


That never helps. Takes the full 24 to really calm a guy down


----------



## unit28

No weekends ,......ever
And
Only if we can have off every day by 130
Plus jelly donuts on Friday


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2002294 said:


> Seriously.......How many more words can I find that sneak through the system?????? Whoops x2


Geez! Did you become a super user or what? Yeah... employees suck... keeps getting harder and harder to find the good ones


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;2002298 said:


> No weekends ,......ever
> And
> Only if we can have off every day by 130
> Plus jelly donuts on Friday


I had a guy two years ago that brought donuts every Saturday. The guy was a waste of space. Donuts were his way to sneak through the cracks. That didn't work anymore when he put gasoline into a Diesel roller that ultimately died in the middle of a brand new parking lot. I had my dad come pick him up. That ride back to the shop must have been fun. Then he tried to tell me nobody told him it was diesel.......I reminded him that he had been filling this unit up every morning for THREE MONTHS!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;2002295 said:


> You sound upset. Have a beer.


I'm on about 8. I'll be at 12 before 9:00. Today WAS supposed to be good but I've had a series of unfortunate events. One of them was a $100,000+ milling machine that won't start. WTF.



cbservicesllc;2002300 said:


> Geez! Did you become a super user or what? Yeah... employees suck... keeps getting harder and harder to find the good ones


I guess I am. The problem is I have trained about 20 guys how to be great drivers and run anything then they bail and work for a municipality. I can't even find crappy guys except the one we fired last week.


----------



## unit28

AT 847 PM CDT...A LINE OF SHOWERS WAS ALONG A LINE EXTENDING FROM 7 MILES NORTHEAST OF RUM RIVER TO LILYDALE...AND MOVING NORTHEAST AT 45 MPH. WIND GUSTS UP TO 50 MPH ARE POSSIBLE WITH THESE SHOWERS. LOCATIONS IMPACTED INCLUDE... ST. PAUL...CAMBRIDGE...BROOKLYN PARK...EAGAN...WOODBURY...**** RAPIDS...BLAINE...MAPLEWOOD...INVER GROVE HEIGHTS...ROSEVILLE... ANDOVER AND OAKDALE. 



Yeah . it's ...windy now


----------



## Polarismalibu

I about blew away when I got out of my truck just now


----------



## cbservicesllc

Yeah it's crazy windy outside...


----------



## Green Grass

SSS if your account was hacked by Lwnmwrman put ............. now


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;2002308 said:


> SSS if your account was hacked by Lwnmwrman put ............. now


..............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2002308 said:


> SSS if your account was hacked by Lwnmwrman put ............. now


Yeah.... I feel sorry for him. Had a number of guys I talked to this spring, said "sounds good" then never heard another word.

Hopefully he finds some guys that work out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2002309 said:


> ..............


Green Grass only had 13 .............

I obvi didn't hack SSS's account.


----------



## Camden

unit28;2002304 said:


> Yeah . it's ...windy now





Polarismalibu;2002305 said:


> I about blew away when I got out of my truck just now





cbservicesllc;2002306 said:


> Yeah it's crazy windy outside...


x4 Crazy windy here too.

We gotta have trees down.


----------



## qualitycut

Got windy and humidity is gone. 45 tomorrow for a high


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2002309 said:


> ..............


We will notify the CIA FBI and all the news channels.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2002310 said:


> Yeah.... I feel sorry for him. Had a number of guys I talked to this spring, said "sounds good" then never heard another word.
> 
> Hopefully he finds some guys that work out.


Thanks and yeah it will be fine. Like always we will figure out how to do more work with less guys. In the meatime I will keep looking. New add netted two hits. One guy touted his u.n.i.o.n. status. Other guy works UPS 3-9 a.m. and wondered if that would interfere. 



LwnmwrMan22;2002311 said:


> Green Grass only had 13 .............
> 
> I obvi didn't hack SSS's account.


Good catch.


----------



## Ranger620

No good storm damage close enough to home yet. Gonna apply for a job with sss. All these people that don't need jobs could spend some money on their houses


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;2002316 said:


> No good storm damage close enough to home yet. Gonna apply for a job with sss. All these people that don't need jobs could spend some money on their houses


He is really picky and won't hire you.


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;2002317 said:


> He is really picky and won't hire you.


Figures just my luck.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2002315 said:


> Thanks and yeah it will be fine. Like always we will figure out how to do more work with less guys. In the meatime I will keep looking. New add netted two hits. One guy touted his u.n.i.o.n. status. Other guy works UPS 3-9 a.m. and wondered if that would interfere.
> 
> Good catch.


You should reach out to Leland. Guy works in any conditions.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

My high temp keeps dropping and the wind speed keeps increasing. I bet Tru brown will be watering the lawns though


----------



## CityGuy

41° cloudy and windy


----------



## SnowGuy73

42° windy overcast.


----------



## CityGuy

Misting out in spots.


----------



## CityGuy

High of only 45° today. Not very warm.


----------



## CityGuy

Pretty steady mist out.


----------



## CityGuy

Parking lots are getty damp. Could be a short day of crack filling.


----------



## mnlefty

We'll get some funny looks today doing irrigation monthly checks. Always fun playing with the water when it's 45* with wind blowing 30...


----------



## Green Grass

37 and light mist


----------



## qualitycut

At least the grass clippings should blow around nice today.


----------



## qualitycut

I would have rather stayed in bed today


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2002338 said:


> At least the grass clippings should blow around nice today.


I love windy mowing days for that reason.


----------



## qualitycut

Cold and drizzle. ..


----------



## banonea

Going to see about trading in the f350 thia morning, wish me luck......


----------



## Bill1090

49*
Overcast and chilly.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;2002345 said:


> Going to see about trading in the f350 thia morning, wish me luck......


Adamson's has brand new 3500 crew cabs for $35,000.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2002347 said:


> Adamson's has brand new 3500 crew cabs for $35,000.


I think hes getting a ford


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2002347 said:


> Adamson's has brand new 3500 crew cabs for $35,000.


They got one for $43,000.00 i think it is with a boss dtx also......caint bring myself to buy a dodge. =)


----------



## qualitycut

Heavy sprinkles now. This sucks


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2002350 said:


> Heavy sprinkles now. This sucks


It does!! It reminds me of November. I got excited for the end of the season for a second then I remembered its only may.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I still need to finish Friday's list.


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;2002345 said:


> Going to see about trading in the f350 thia morning, wish me luck......


If your going diesel I hope it's brand new. Crazy power on the 2015 over the 2014


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2002339 said:


> I would have rather stayed in bed today


True that this blows!


----------



## CityGuy

This wind and mist sucks.


----------



## CityGuy

And we're pulled over to melt already. .5 mile in.


----------



## CityGuy

Going to be a long day at this rate.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2002358 said:


> Going to be a long day at this rate.


Let me guess, you didn't punch out, right? You're still on the clock, getting paid the same rate? You're not required to get 18 miles of road filled today?

You don't have to respond to the residents wondering why you weren't there yesterday?


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;2002359 said:


> Let me guess, you didn't punch out, right? You're still on the clock, getting paid the same rate? You're not required to get 18 miles of road filled today?
> 
> You don't have to respond to the residents wondering why you weren't there yesterday?


hey at least he didn't lose a 2,500 dollar remote today.....oops and this weather sucks


----------



## ryde307

It's cold. I'm giving up on summer. Bring on the snow.


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;2002353 said:


> If your going diesel I hope it's brand new. Crazy power on the 2015 over the 2014


I am. Loaded Platinum Edition


----------



## Bill1090

ryde307;2002363 said:


> It's cold. I'm giving up on summer. Bring on the snow.


That's because it feels like October.


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;2002364 said:


> I am. Loaded Platinum Edition


Black? Putting a Fisher on it? Name it the super bee?


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;2002364 said:


> I am. Loaded Platinum Edition


Why the platinum? There not much difference between my lariat ultimate except the price tag.

Not that it's a bad thing just curious


----------



## Ranger620

ryde307;2002363 said:


> It's cold. I'm giving up on summer. Bring on the snow.


I hear your getting a little buddy. Congrats you won't be disapointed


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;2002367 said:


> Why the platinum? There not much difference between my lariat ultimate except the price tag.
> 
> Not that it's a bad thing just curious


You forgot one very big difference.......

Heated steering wheel  lol

But really, not sure why you cant get that on a lariat...dumb.


----------



## Camden

ryde307;2002363 said:


> It's cold. I'm giving up on summer. Bring on the snow.


That's the spirit!! Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2002367 said:


> Why the platinum? There not much difference between my lariat ultimate except the price tag.
> 
> Not that it's a bad thing just curious


Inside is a little different.


----------



## qualitycut

Really feel the cold on these bigger properties. Ny hands are numb


----------



## ryde307

Ranger620;2002368 said:


> I hear your getting a little buddy. Congrats you won't be disapointed


Thanks. I am excited. I figured once I got the GF up there she would give in. I was impressed with his operation though. Thanks for the referal.



Camden;2002370 said:


> That's the spirit!! Thumbs Up


We make our money in the winter. Based on the winter that just ended we need to make money again.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wait, what??? Ford doesn't get a heated steering wheel on the "lower" models??


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;2002349 said:


> They got one for $43,000.00 i think it is with a boss dtx also......caint bring myself to buy a dodge. =)


Yeah you wouldn't want that much class.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2002371 said:


> Inside is a little different.


The ones I saw they were the same.


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;2002369 said:


> You forgot one very big difference.......
> 
> Heated steering wheel  lol
> 
> But really, not sure why you cant get that on a lariat...dumb.


I don't like sweaty hands


----------



## banonea

Working on something different, will have more details later. .....


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;2002363 said:


> It's cold. I'm giving up on summer. Bring on the snow.


I'm all for it.


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;2002361 said:


> hey at least he didn't lose a 2,500 dollar remote today.....oops and this weather sucks


Nope but I did forget my wallet today.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2002376 said:


> Yeah you wouldn't want that much class.


Or the reair bill.


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;2002379 said:


> Working on something different, will have more details later. .....


Uhh ohh he's going with a tundra and a snow-way


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2002379 said:


> Working on something different, will have more details later. .....


 Oh the suspense. Details.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2002384 said:


> Uhh ohh he's going with a tundra and a snow-way


New approach. I like it. Down pressure.


----------



## CityGuy

43° cloudy and windy


----------



## CityGuy

Weather gal on the radio just said it will be sunny wednesday night. I'm not sure that works in the real world.


----------



## CityGuy

This new lolly pop thing sucks. Eats the battery fast.


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;2002388 said:


> Weather gal on the radio just said it will be sunny wednesday night. I'm not sure that works in the real world.


shes either on something or onto somethingThumbs Up


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Wheel bearing 0 us 1. Dumb thing. Now I'm way behind, and with the holiday weekend coming up need to hire a couple more people


----------



## banonea

Still dealing, about $5000.00 off righr now.


----------



## albhb3

banonea;2002395 said:


> Still dealing, about $5000.00 off righr now.


on.........


----------



## banonea

albhb3;2002396 said:


> on.........


Thats a surprise. ....


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2002397 said:


> Thats a surprise. ....


I like suprises. I'll pm my address so you can deliver.


----------



## CityGuy

44° cloudy and windy


----------



## CityGuy

It's going to be a cold one teaching pumps tonight.


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2002395 said:


> Still dealing, about $5000.00 off righr now.


Should call m6 dad


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2002401 said:


> Should call m6 dad


Im bet its a 50ft outter limitspayup


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I bet it's not a ford, that's why it's surprise


----------



## albhb3

jimslawnsnow;2002403 said:


> I bet it's not a ford, that's why it's surprise


might be a fummins


----------



## albhb3

it sure don't feel like 47 more like 27


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2002403 said:


> I bet it's not a ford, that's why it's surprise


I'm telling ya it's tundra


----------



## unit28

He's looking at the F750........


----------



## albhb3

nope new leaf vac


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;2002409 said:


> nope new leaf vac


That's has way more efficacy then the way Minneapolis dose it


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;2002410 said:


> That's has way more efficacy then the way Minneapolis dose it


how do they do it never seen them do it before


----------



## albhb3

unit28;2002407 said:


> He's looking at the F750........


now why would you put a step bumper on there it makes no sence


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;2002406 said:


> I'm telling ya it's tundra


PERMABAN!!! and a man card rejection????


----------



## unit28

albhb3;2002413 said:


> now why would you put a step bumper on there it makes no sence


without it you'd be using the tire to climb into the back
But then your gonna cut off the fender flares cuz you'd be banging your knees trying to climb over the side


----------



## Green Grass

I saw CB at 494 and 169


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2002401 said:


> Should call m6 dad


No doubt.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

albhb3;2002409 said:


> nope new leaf vac


Holy leaf loaf!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

At least it's raining again. So much for heading back out.

Only positive about overspray with round up in the grass, when customers complain you can say "see??? We DID spray your weeds!!"


----------



## banonea

No go..... Couldn't come to terms. I wasn't going to give a $40,000 truck for $28,000.i did go to the dodge dealer, and i got to say, they ride nice, but same issue. Only reason I am thinking of trading is for warranty. Think i am going to concentrate on remodeling the new house,then rehab my old house, sell it, then look at a new truck.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2002423 said:


> I saw CB at 494 and 169


This is true...


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;2002412 said:


> how do they do it never seen them do it before


They have a big scoop blade with brushes on it mounted on a dump truck. Kinda the same shape as a hiniker scoop plow. Then they have a loader come by and load another dump truck with the pile, then a water truck sprays the road then a sweeper comes by.

Not the most efficient way at all


----------



## Ranger620

The TB - Rangers game has been a good one


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2002429 said:


> No go..... Couldn't come to terms. I wasn't going to give a $40,000 truck for $28,000.i did go to the dodge dealer, and i got to say, they ride nice, but same issue. Only reason I am thinking of trading is for warranty. Think i am going to concentrate on remodeling the new house,then rehab my old house, sell it, then look at a new truck.


How many miles are on your truck? Im pretty sure its not worth 40k my 13 with 35k miles was only like 46 on trade in.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2002442 said:


> How many miles are on your truck? Im pretty sure its not worth 40k my 13 with 35k miles was only like 46.


70K I think


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;2002429 said:


> No go..... Couldn't come to terms. I wasn't going to give a $40,000 truck for $28,000.i did go to the dodge dealer, and i got to say, they ride nice, but same issue. Only reason I am thinking of trading is for warranty. Think i am going to concentrate on remodeling the new house,then rehab my old house, sell it, then look at a new truck.


Well come on over to Shakopee and buy that 1 ton dump from me and you'll feel better.


----------



## banonea

Drakeslayer;2002443 said:


> 70K I think


Correct. And your right, it may not be worth 40,000, but it is worth more than 28,000


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2002444 said:


> Well come on over to Shakopee and buy that 1 ton dump from me and you'll feel better.


No profanity tonight???Thumbs Up


----------



## banonea

Sad part,i have bought 4 trucks from rochester ford, and they wouldn't deal on the trade at all.......never again


----------



## Ranger620

banonea;2002445 said:


> Correct. And your right, it may not be worth 40,000, but it is worth more than 28,000


I've been shopping lately and depending on model and condition I would say $32-38 retail price


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;2002447 said:


> Sad part,i have bought 4 trucks from rochester ford, and they wouldn't deal on the trade at all.......never again


Talk to quality's dad when ya decide to get one.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Have a 2008 for sale. Runs fine. 125K miles. A few scratches on rear quarters and bumper. $21,000.


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;2002452 said:


> Talk to quality's dad when ya decide to get one.


Think i going to do that......


----------



## Green Grass

I wonder if city froze to death.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;2002446 said:


> No profanity tonight???Thumbs Up


Nope. I'm in a better mood today. I've got a few good prospects that we will interview tomorrow and I got my Milling machine running.


----------



## qualitycut

Cant wait to work in the cold tomorrow morning


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;2002445 said:


> Correct. And your right, it may not be worth 40,000, but it is worth more than 28,000


Your truck isn't worth more than $28k on a trade, sorry. Not with 70k miles.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2002459 said:


> Cant wait to work in the cold tomorrow morning


It will be way better then it was today


----------



## NorthernProServ

banonea;2002455 said:


> Think i going to do that......


He was the highest on trade in for me of the 3 I went too.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2002461 said:


> It will be way better then it was today


Im still starting a little later, cant pick up sod till 9 anyway.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2002458 said:


> Nope. I'm in a better mood today. I've got a few good prospects that we will interview tomorrow and I got my Milling machine running.


Take the fuel out and put gas in


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2002462 said:


> He was the highest on trade in for me of the 3 I went too.


This.........


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;2002462 said:


> He was the highest on trade in for me of the 3 I went too.


I was surprised how much I got for my 6 uhh ohh


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2002457 said:


> I wonder if city froze to death.


Nope long night at Hamel. Hope they don't catch a fire.


----------



## SnowGuy73

37° clear calm.


----------



## CityGuy

37° clear and cold.


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like it rained at home. Roads are wet. Dry in Buffalo. Must have been spotty.


----------



## banonea

Going to be brisk on the mowers this morning, 37 here.......


----------



## CityGuy

35° cloudy and chilly.


----------



## CityGuy

Atleast the wind died down.


----------



## CityGuy

Going to try and fill some more cracks. Or screw up traffic, however you want to look at it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2002479 said:


> Going to try and fill some more cracks. Or screw up traffic, however you want to look at it.


Do you fill them and let traffic drive over them right after? Mine does and it rips the filler out of the cracks. I had pics in one of my old phones


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2002480 said:


> Do you fill them and let traffic drive over them right after? Mine does and it rips the filler out of the cracks. I had pics in one of my old phones


Thats how everyone does it then runs that paper crap over it . I would think when its this cold though it would really happen


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2002480 said:


> Do you fill them and let traffic drive over them right after? Mine does and it rips the filler out of the cracks. I had pics in one of my old phones


We fill with a liquefied heated rubber compound. Then wait until it "hardens" and allow traffic in it. If we are in a busy area we spray it with a chemical called D-tac that doesn't allow it to stick to tires.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;2002481 said:


> Thats how everyone does it then runs that paper crap over it . I would think when its this cold though it would really happen


We don't use butt wipe anymore to messy when it dries and blows away. Just spray it and call it good.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2002482 said:


> We fill with a liquefied heated rubber compound. Then wait until it "hardens" and allow traffic in it. If we are in a busy area we spray it with a chemical called D-tac that doesn't allow it to stick to tires.


Wish mine would do that. I still may have gobs of it on my older trucks. The stuff mine uses is fairly watery


----------



## SnowGuy73

Where the hell did this wind come from?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2002485 said:


> Where the hell did this wind come from?


NWS has shown windy for today since saturday, at least for me anyway


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;2002485 said:


> Where the hell did this wind come from?


The north pole for how cold it is


----------



## Polarismalibu

It was just snowing


----------



## qualitycut

Cafe this cold crap.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2002488 said:


> It was just snowing


I had flakes yesterday morning as well as sleet pellets that felt like being sandblasted and it was also mixed in with rain


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2002489 said:


> Cafe this cold crap.


I'll second that


----------



## Bill1090

Is it winter again??


----------



## Bill1090

37*
Very wet, very cold.


----------



## Greenery

Nice, someone picked up some supplies at a vendor under my business name where I don't even have an account. Now the vendor is calling me for a payment.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2002491 said:


> I'll second that


A month from now i will be *****ing its to hot


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Greenery;2002495 said:


> Nice, someone picked up some supplies at a vendor under my business name where I don't even have an account. Now the vendor is calling me for a payment.


It's fairly easy to do


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2002495 said:


> Nice, someone picked up some supplies at a vendor under my business name where I don't even have an account. Now the vendor is calling me for a payment.


How much? Everytime i get a wholesale account they ask for my ein, and thats a cash only account.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2002496 said:


> A month from now i will be *****ing its to hot


Maybe even in a couple weeks


----------



## djagusch

Greenery;2002495 said:


> Nice, someone picked up some supplies at a vendor under my business name where I don't even have an account. Now the vendor is calling me for a payment.


I watch that closely at end of month statements but never had issues. But if you didn't have a account I don't know how they could hold you accountable.


----------



## Green Grass

Greenery;2002495 said:


> Nice, someone picked up some supplies at a vendor under my business name where I don't even have an account. Now the vendor is calling me for a payment.


Just tell them no. If you don't have a account they should only accept cash for payment not charge.


----------



## Ranger620

Greenery;2002495 said:


> Nice, someone picked up some supplies at a vendor under my business name where I don't even have an account. Now the vendor is calling me for a payment.


I had that at hershfields they called I said I didn't buy it. The store was a store I have never been to Eden prairie I think it was they took care of it for me and I didn't have to pay


----------



## Doughboy12

djagusch;2002508 said:


> I watch that closely at end of month statements but never had issues. But if you didn't have a *account* I don't know how they could hold you *account*able.


I see what you did there...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;2002495 said:


> Nice, someone picked up some supplies at a vendor under my business name where I don't even have an account. Now the vendor is calling me for a payment.


WTF??? What is it?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;2002495 said:


> Nice, someone picked up some supplies at a vendor under my business name where I don't even have an account. Now the vendor is calling me for a payment.


I would tell them to pound sand. They shouldn't have been able to set up a charge account that easy


----------



## ryde307

albhb3;2002402 said:


> Im bet its a 50ft outter limitspayup


My favorite Boats. I will have one someday.



Polarismalibu;2002534 said:


> I would tell them to pound sand. They shouldn't have been able to set up a charge account that easy


I just keep going to different vendors trying different companies from here until I get one that works.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2002542 said:


> My favorite Boats. I will have one someday.
> 
> I just keep going to different vendors trying different companies from here until I get one that works.


My customer has one, not sure on length but it sits slanted on a semi trailer.


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;2002542 said:


> My favorite Boats. I will have one someday.
> 
> I just keep going to different vendors trying different companies from here until I get one that works.


That's why I have only cash accounts


----------



## banonea

Closing might not happen till next week now. Waiting for the country on a assement on the property. ...


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2002486 said:


> NWS has shown windy for today since saturday, at least for me anyway


Not for here......


----------



## qualitycut

Idiot sitting on his phone at the damn diesel pump. Not even filling hos car. Thought he was done, didnt even start to fill up yet.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2002543 said:


> My customer has one, not sure on length but it sits slanted on a semi trailer.


probably stays there with the price to fuel that pig.....just think some of you guys complain about the cost to fill your trucks...that boat burns that on start up probably one of the catamarans remember at full bore are burning 100gal hour


----------



## qualitycut

Phone automatically updated last night, im at 33%, i wasnt even that bad when i was on plowsite all day in the winter. Junk


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Storms last week ruined my rooftop project.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2002563 said:


> Phone automatically updated last night, im at 33%, i wasnt even that bad when i was on plowsite all day in the winter. Junk


Same here, could barley make it 12 hours and it was dead.

Did a factory reset last night and it is MUCH better !!!!!!! Been going since 7am and at 82% right now.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2002564 said:


> Storms last week ruined my rooftop project.


Your pocket book or theirs?


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2002565 said:


> Same here, could barley make it 12 hours and it was dead.
> 
> Did a factory reset last night and it is MUCH better !!!!!!! Been going since 7am and at 82% right now.


Does that get rid of all your apps and everything? And of course my car charger quit working today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2002566 said:


> Your pocket book or theirs?


I don't warranty storm damage.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2002566 said:


> Your pocket book or theirs?


I sure hope theirs it was storm damage


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2002568 said:


> I don't warranty storm damage.


Looks like they were mishandled during install.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2002567 said:


> Does that get rid of all your apps and everything? And of course my car charger quit working today.


Yes you have to reinstall all apps besides default apps. Transfed all my pics to the computer before to. It is a complete wipe, just like a computer recovery.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have a meeting with them the end of the week. I want them to stop putting Palms up there.

At least I know my simple fix kept the Palms from falling over in the wind.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2002565 said:


> Same here, could barley make it 12 hours and it was dead.
> 
> Did a factory reset last night and it is MUCH better !!!!!!! Been going since 7am and at 82% right now.


Wait, what? So what does the factory reset do? Does it keep the update?


----------



## unit28

Cycads................


----------



## Bill1090

Frost advisory again.


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2002574 said:


> Wait, what? So what does the factory reset do? Does it keep the update?


Yes, it keeps the new update. My battery life was so bad after the update I was ready to throw the phone into toilet. I was at the cabin where it uses a bit more juice and my phone went from 100% to dead, shut off in 6.5 hours....

I was unsure a reset would do anything but I thought there was nothing to lose. Did the reset and to my asmazement, it fixed it. Still at 71%, 13 hours off the charger.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2002582 said:


> Yes, it keeps the new update. My battery life was so bad after the update I was ready to throw the phone into toilet. I was at the cabin where it uses a bit more juice and my phone went from 100% to dead, shut off in 6.5 hours....
> 
> I was unsure a reset would do anything but I thought there was nothing to lose. Did the reset and to my asmazement, it fixed it. Still at 71%, 13 hours off the charger.


Uhhh... wow!


----------



## Doughboy12

Hawks are winning....attm


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;2002585 said:



> Hawks are winning....attm


Damm it......


----------



## qualitycut

Ducks are to physical for the hawks


----------



## Drakeslayer

Drakeslayer;2002587 said:


> Damm it......


Tied at 2...attm


----------



## Camden

What would the Ducks have done to the Wild? Score double digits every game?


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2002588 said:


> Ducks are to physical for the hawks


It's like a bantam team playing peewees.


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2002591 said:


> What would the Ducks have done to the Wild? Score double digits every game?


Really highlights how far they have to go. Attm

Sort of said that already though.


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;2002593 said:


> Really highlights how far they have to go. Attm
> 
> Sort of said that already though.


I completely agree. Doesn't give me a lot of hope heading into next season.


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2002594 said:


> I completely agree. Doesn't give me a lot of hope heading into next season.


Well only one team wins it all. Get used to Minnesota disappointment I guess.

The wolves won the draft lottery......on a year it doesn't matter. At least LA got second pick. Keeps the important markets interested.


----------



## Doughboy12

Free hockey....attm


----------



## Camden

Second OT

Go Ducks!


----------



## Greenery

Baby time.


----------



## Doughboy12

Shaw with the header for the win....and waved off.


----------



## Doughboy12

Going to a third OT.


----------



## Greenery

Doughboy12;2002600 said:


> Going to a third OT.


My Google update was showing it over with Chicago 3-2. Why was it waved off?


----------



## Doughboy12

Greenery;2002601 said:


> My Google update was showing it over with Chicago 3-2. Why was it waved off?


He head butted it in. Not allowed. Must be directed in with stick unless it is unintentional.


----------



## Doughboy12

Here we go. 


Go Hawks!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal................!


----------



## Doughboy12

Longest game in Blackhawks history goes down as a win.


----------



## CityGuy

37° and clear


----------



## SnowGuy73

42° calm clear.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light frost here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

29°F. At least the mosquitos are minimal.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2002616 said:


> 29°F. At least the mosquitos are minimal.


Well there's that....

Heavy dew also.


----------



## Bill1090

30*
Sunny


----------



## Bill1090

Up to 44* now.


----------



## Greenery

Still waiting...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;2002620 said:


> Still waiting...


Wait, what? Baby?


----------



## Greenery

cbservicesllc;2002621 said:


> Wait, what? Baby?


Yeah, should be here within the next hour or two.


----------



## Bill1090

Greenery;2002623 said:


> Yeah, should be here within the next hour or two.


Congrats!

Did plowsite catch baby fever last fall or what?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2002624 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Did plowsite catch baby fever last fall or what?


No snow to plow?

I'm still running the breath mint mower (Altoz). Tried a couple of things with the hydro pumps, same no go up hills.

It's a nice ride across our soccer / football fields.

They are bringing me a new 610ci / zi, whatever it is with the letters.

It's the one with the two speed hydros. They want me to see if I can mimic with issues with that mower. That's next week. In the meantime they said to keel running their mower daily.

Not sure they'll be happy with 100 hours on it by then.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2002625 said:


> No snow to plow?
> 
> I'm still running the breath mint mower (Altoz). Tried a couple of things with the hydro pumps, same no go up hills.
> 
> It's a nice ride across our soccer / football fields.
> 
> They are bringing me a new 610ci / zi, whatever it is with the letters.
> 
> It's the one with the two speed hydros. They want me to see if I can mimic with issues with that mower. That's next week. In the meantime they said to keel running their mower daily.
> 
> Not sure they'll be happy with 100 hours on it by then.


They probably don't mind, they get real world testing and feedback


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2002630 said:


> They probably don't mind, they get real world testing and feedback


This......


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2002630 said:


> They probably don't mind, they get real world testing and feedback


This.......


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2002625 said:


> No snow to plow?
> 
> I'm still running the breath mint mower (Altoz). Tried a couple of things with the hydro pumps, same no go up hills.
> 
> It's a nice ride across our soccer / football fields.
> 
> They are bringing me a new 610ci / zi, whatever it is with the letters.
> 
> It's the one with the two speed hydros. They want me to see if I can mimic with issues with that mower. That's next week. In the meantime they said to keel running their mower daily.
> 
> Not sure they'll be happy with 100 hours on it by then.


Just leave the key on so it looks like you mow 24/7...:laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

Greenery;2002623 said:


> Yeah, should be here within the next hour or two.


Congrats.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm just not used to "here, take this mower, we'll let you know when we think we'd like it back".

I'm used to the "I guess, try not to put more than 2-3 hours on it".


----------



## CityGuy

I am beginning to hate durapatching. Rather hot mix holes.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Dot is everywhere in crystal and Plymouth


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2002636 said:


> I'm just not used to "here, take this mower, we'll let you know when we think we'd like it back".
> 
> I'm used to the "I guess, try not to put more than 2-3 hours on it".


Welcome to the world of beta testing...been getting paid to test software for years. Even better.


----------



## albhb3

Bill1090;2002624 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Did plowsite catch baby fever last fall or what?


I blamed it on the crap spring last year...what can I say im a trendsetter


----------



## albhb3

anyone want to come mow the neighbors yard...it hasn't been touched this year its not pretty


----------



## NorthernProServ

Bill1090;2002624 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Did plowsite catch baby fever last fall or what?


Lets hope not....She wants one soon after we are married(5 months)......I am fine waiting another couple years


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2002638 said:


> Dot is everywhere in crystal and Plymouth


Yep... my lawn crew got pinched on 81 early this afternoon...


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2002655 said:


> Yep... my lawn crew got pinched on 81 early this afternoon...


We must have slipped by them, I was up and down 81 a few times today.


----------



## albhb3

cbservicesllc;2002655 said:


> Yep... my lawn crew got pinched on 81 early this afternoon...


----------



## NorthernProServ

Well the 2100 with 250 hours had the parking brake cables snap today. I thought the trailer was a little squirmy on 100, come to find out the mower was bouncing around with no parking brake.....good thing we did miss DOT today.

Will be covered under warranty, still crappy it happened. They are also going to check out the hydro's as the steering seems sticky/sloppy.


----------



## NorthernProServ

albhb3;2002659 said:


>


Should have this playing when they walk up....


----------



## albhb3

NorthernProServ;2002661 said:


> Should have this playing when they walk up....


how much did they get ya for anyways and I love that song


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;2002645 said:


> anyone want to come mow the neighbors yard...it hasn't been touched this year its not pretty


Same with my neighbors, i would just do it last year but he pissed me off. I mow about 2 swipes into his yard so he knows


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2002667 said:


> Same with my neighbors, i would just do it last year but he pissed me off. I mow about 2 swipes into his yard so he knows


Im just gonna wait a few weeks the city is gonna be driving around looking for stuff then Ill just report it over..Im pretty sure its a rental and by far the worst looking house on the block yellow orange and brown stucco... it use to be beige


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2002655 said:


> Yep... my lawn crew got pinched on 81 early this afternoon...


Well how bad did they nail them?


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;2002654 said:


> Lets hope not....She wants one soon after we are married(5 months)......I am fine waiting another couple years


It's not your choice lol


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2002625 said:


> No snow to plow?
> 
> I'm still running the breath mint mower (Altoz). Tried a couple of things with the hydro pumps, same no go up hills.
> 
> It's a nice ride across our soccer / football fields.
> 
> They are bringing me a new 610ci / zi, whatever it is with the letters.
> 
> It's the one with the two speed hydros. They want me to see if I can mimic with issues with that mower. That's next week. In the meantime they said to keel running their mower daily.
> 
> Not sure they'll be happy with 100 hours on it by then.


Hell, if they want real world testing, tell them to bring me a couple and I will put them to the test.......Thumbs Up


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;2002681 said:


> It's not your choice lol


^ this guy knows what hes talking about:salute:


----------



## Ranger620

For all you guys with bobcats that still take a key fyi you can start them with a paper clip. Went solo today towed bobcat to site drove back home (30 miles one way) picked up dump truck (not setup to tow plus over 26k) drove back to load when I got there realized I left the key for the skid in the truck unbelievable how easy it was to jury rig
I dont do tiny pic so no pictures, I did text one to lawn22 though


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2002625 said:


> No snow to plow?
> 
> I'm still running the breath mint mower (Altoz). Tried a couple of things with the hydro pumps, same no go up hills.
> 
> Not sure they'll be happy with 100 hours on it by then.


Make sure you ask about the headlight kit......


----------



## Drakeslayer

Ranger620;2002686 said:


> For all you guys with bobcats that still take a key fyi you can start them with a paper clip. Went solo today towed bobcat to site drove back home (30 miles one way) picked up dump truck (not setup to tow plus over 26k) drove back to load when I got there realized I left the key for the skid in the truck unbelievable how easy it was to jury rig
> I dont do tiny pic so no pictures, I did text one to lawn22 though


And an international key works also


----------



## TKLAWN

Holy Jesper Fast, kid is smooth!

Go Rangers


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;2002681 said:


> It's not your choice lol


Unfortunately, that's very true


----------



## Drakeslayer

TKLAWN;2002690 said:


> Holy Jesper Fast, kid is smooth!
> 
> Go Rangers


Let's have doughboy watch all of the over times again tonight. He can update us in the morning!

Never mind. It's over


----------



## cbservicesllc

albhb3;2002659 said:


>


No doubt... Crew got away with warnings luckily... just have to mail proof of repairs...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2002680 said:


> Well how bad did they nail them?


See above...


----------



## albhb3

Ranger620;2002686 said:


> For all you guys with bobcats that still take a key fyi you can start them with a paper clip. Went solo today towed bobcat to site drove back home (30 miles one way) picked up dump truck (not setup to tow plus over 26k) drove back to load when I got there realized I left the key for the skid in the truck unbelievable how easy it was to jury rig
> I dont do tiny pic so no pictures, I did text one to lawn22 though


sounds about as good as Polaris on there sleds just unplug the key switch and brap brap


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2002686 said:


> For all you guys with bobcats that still take a key fyi you can start them with a paper clip. Went solo today towed bobcat to site drove back home (30 miles one way) picked up dump truck (not setup to tow plus over 26k) drove back to load when I got there realized I left the key for the skid in the truck unbelievable how easy it was to jury rig
> I dont do tiny pic so no pictures, I did text one to lawn22 though


The guy that hates skid loaders


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2002696 said:


> The guy that hates skid loaders


Figured I could trust him not to steel mine
I can tell you I want a new machine with hand controls my knees are sore from 2 hours in the machine


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;2002695 said:


> sounds about as good as Polaris on there sleds just unplug the key switch and brap brap


I did that once inside the convention center. Someone bet me it wouldn't work. They were not happy. There all that way though


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2002697 said:


> Figured I could trust him not to steel mine
> I can tell you I want a new machine with hand controls my knees are sore from 2 hours in the machine


Yea i never use them, the day i bought mine i tried the hand controls and never went back.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2002697 said:


> Figured I could trust him not to steel mine
> I can tell you I want a new machine with hand controls my knees are sore from 2 hours in the machine


My s650 I got this year has the hand controls. Ether cat iso or H pattern. I always run the iso I love it. I don't mind foot untill it comes to snow it gets real old quick then


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2002692 said:


> Let's have doughboy watch all of the over times again tonight. He can update us in the morning!
> 
> Never mind. It's over


Been out packing the trailer......what did I miss?
:waving:


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;2002697 said:


> Figured I could trust him not to steel mine
> I can tell you I want a new machine with hand controls my knees are sore from 2 hours in the machine


Wait, what. You were on your knees for two hours?
The standing rule need not be met. :laughing:


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;2002702 said:


> Wait, what. You were on your knees for two hours?
> The standing rule need not be met. :laughing:


Figured someone would catch that. After this day I give up. Crappy day


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;2002704 said:


> Figured someone would catch that. After this day I give up. Crappy day


I'm sorry to hear that. Didn't mean to rub salt in the wound. 
Let's hope the weekend brings better things for you. 
I am going dirt biking with the boys. Been going up for 15 years now.
The riding time has started to drop off the last few years. Getting to old to put on hard miles all day for 4 straight days.


----------



## CityGuy

46° mostly clear


----------



## CityGuy

Drakeslayer;2002688 said:


> And an international key works also


Case key as well.


----------



## SnowGuy73

41° breezy clear.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;2002708 said:


> 41° breezy clear.


No dew reports this year?

So I actually have to get up and look out the window , jeez.


----------



## Bill1090

40*
Clear
Heavy dew.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;2002710 said:


> No dew reports this year?
> 
> So I actually have to get up and look out the window , jeez.


Too early.

I did a frost report the other morning!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Just looked: zero dew - Shakopee.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;2002713 said:


> Just looked: zero dew - Shakopee.


Thank you....


----------



## qualitycut

Have a couple residentials that need mowing in south minneapolis if anyone is interested


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2002718 said:


> Have a couple residentials that need mowing in south minneapolis if anyone is interested


You should just start brokering lawns.

You trying start your own Mowz?


----------



## qualitycut

Lwmr running into stuff with his new loadtrail i see


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2002731 said:


> Lwmr running into stuff with his new loadtrail i see


Dude!! I was totally gonna get it fixed before Ranger saw!!! Seriously!?!?!?!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Just seen a video on the 2016 F150. You turn a knob to back up a trailer and it will steer itself I guess.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2002733 said:


> Just seen a video on the 2016 F150. You turn a knob to back up a trailer and it will steer itself I guess.


Better work better than most knobs I see back up a trailer.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;2002734 said:


> Better work better than most knobs I see back up a trailer.


Ain't that the truth.

A place I worked at many moons ago, every truck had both sides of the box completely smashed in from jacknifed trailers. I swear some guys would get it jacknifed and then just power through it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

http://www.wired.com/2015/05/ford-makes-backing-trailer-easy-turning-knob/


----------



## Polarismalibu

I think it's a stupid idea but that's just me.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2002731 said:


> Lwmr running into stuff with his new loadtrail i see


This week I'd be happy with just a dent or scratch. Crappy week


----------



## qualitycut

To hot out


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2002734 said:


> Better work better than most knobs I see back up a trailer.


Maybe I should have you guys over for a contest hook up the hay wagon and see how many of you can actually back up a hay wagon I'm sure theirs a few of you but lots will struggle


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2002738 said:


> I think it's a stupid idea but that's just me.


Might work backing up straight, but what about backing around a corner?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2002740 said:


> To hot out


I see what you did there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;2002741 said:


> Maybe I should have you guys over for a contest hook up the hay wagon and see how many of you can actually back up a hay wagon I'm sure theirs a few of you but lots will struggle


Single? Piece of cake. Doubles? Now we're on.


----------



## albhb3

well that was a good 3 hour snooze woke up couldnt feel anything but my shoulders


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2002745 said:


> Single? Piece of cake. Doubles? Now we're on.


Since we brought the horses home 2 years ago I had to start using a hay trailer again it's been 20+ years since I was a farm kid and it shows. I have a hard time with the single if I did the double things would go horribly wrong


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

albhb3;2002746 said:


> well that was a good 3 hour snooze woke up couldnt feel anything but my shoulders


Sounds like quality after 3 hours at the bar.


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;2002748 said:


> Sounds like quality after 3 hours at the bar.


what were you his hot date or sumtin


----------



## NorthernProServ

Gas and diesel are the same

$2.69


----------



## Bill1090

NorthernProServ;2002752 said:


> Gas and diesel are the same
> 
> $2.69


$2.81 here. Not sure how much gas is.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2002743 said:


> Might work backing up straight, but what about backing around a corner?


No clue. Seems like a bad idea to be watching the screen while backing up. Someone is going to run a kid over and ford is going to get sued up the ass for it


----------



## qualitycut

Well bought and extra tree for a job that only needed 5, was 6 flags where i marked them originally only 5 so didnt think anything of it till after i planted it. I went there to only buy 5 and somehow bought 6. Idiot


----------



## CityGuy

71° and sunny


----------



## CityGuy

Glad I was at work today. Kid exploded past the diaper twice in 30 minutes.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;2002741 said:


> Maybe I should have you guys over for a contest hook up the hay wagon and see how many of you can actually back up a hay wagon I'm sure theirs a few of you but lots will struggle


I'm in........


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;2002741 said:


> Maybe I should have you guys over for a contest hook up the hay wagon and see how many of you can actually back up a hay wagon I'm sure theirs a few of you but lots will struggle


How about quad track and 3 scrapers? Now there's a challenge.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;2002752 said:


> Gas and diesel are the same
> 
> $2.69


Gas went down 5 cents since yesterday morning. Now 2.52


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2002767 said:


> Well bought and extra tree for a job that only needed 5, was 6 flags where i marked them originally only 5 so didnt think anything of it till after i planted it. I went there to only buy 5 and somehow bought 6. Idiot


The simple things error flu have been going around lately so your not alone


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2002775 said:


> Gas went down 5 cents since yesterday morning. Now 2.52


Paid $2.45 in Burnsville today, still $2.69 in Shakopee.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SnowGuy73;2002783 said:


> Paid $2.45 in Burnsville today, still $2.69 in Shakopee.


$2.51 on the Res


----------



## Deershack

Looking for a DOT inspection. Anyone know of one on the East Side?


----------



## SnowGuy73

49° calm clear.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Very light dew.


----------



## CityGuy

43° and sunny.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;2002805 said:


> Very light dew.


Thank you sir!


----------



## Bill1090

37*
Heavy frost.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;2002805 said:


> Very light dew.


Thank you! Is it gone yet?


----------



## qualitycut

Deershack;2002800 said:


> Looking for a DOT inspection. Anyone know of one on the East Side?


My buddy in inver grove might be able to


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

On the new demo Breath Mint mower today, the two speed.

I was told it won't run the blades in high gear, but I've been mowing in high gear. 

I'm just driving around Wyoming with the mower and a trimmer. About 2 hours I'll be going by a speed limit sign with a radar on it. I'll post the picture.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;2002812 said:


> Thank you! Is it gone yet?


Nope.......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2002817 said:


> On the new demo Breath Mint mower today, the two speed.
> 
> I was told it won't run the blades in high gear, but I've been mowing in high gear.
> 
> I'm just driving around Wyoming with the mower and a trimmer. About 2 hours I'll be going by a speed limit sign with a radar on it. I'll post the picture.


What are you dping with the trimmer once you get to a property? I thought about making a holder for the rops for when we do large areas with sparse trimming


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2002819 said:


> Nope.......


Could always spray some dew dry or whatever it's called


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2002820 said:


> What are you dping with the trimmer once you get to a property? I thought about making a holder for the rops for when we do large areas with sparse trimming


I'm just running around town mowing by water towers, lift stations, bike paths.

I just leave it in the weeds wherever I get while I'm mowing.

Speedo on the phone says 16 mph while on blacktop.

Gonna have to ask where is the speed adjustment? Or quit advertising 12/19 mph.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This is the type of stuff I'm mowing.


----------



## albhb3

had a fatality today....




494e by the airport some pigeon decided to dive bomb 2 ft off the road through 3 lanes went vertical at the divider and then proceeded to fly straight at the truck well lets just say feathers everywhere


----------



## mnlefty

Holy cafe is it nice out! Looks like channel 4 is gonna be right once with their top 10 wx days.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2002821 said:


> Could always spray some dew dry or whatever it's called


Dew doesn't effect my application schedule.


----------



## CityGuy

64° and sunny


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;2002831 said:


>


well if the op wasn't 400lbs going up hill....


----------



## albhb3

decided to change the oil in the snowblower im all set for winter


----------



## qualitycut

Well to nice out, heading north


----------



## albhb3

delete
,...........


----------



## qualitycut

How can you go from 80 to 0 so many damn times 



O camper and motor homes switching lanes


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2002845 said:


> How can you go from 80 to 0 so many damn times
> 
> O camper and motor homes switching lanes


Stop by and run this mower. I can go have a beer then.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2002848 said:


> Stop by and run this mower. I can go have a beer then.


That sounds like something he would have said to you lol


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2002848 said:


> Stop by and run this mower. I can go have a beer then.


What's stopping you from having a beer doesn't that mower have a cup holder?


----------



## albhb3

you guys should of seen the drunks on the road this morning in Stillwater one was all over both lanes next to the govt center....got a friendly call to the popo at 3:45 and at about 4:15 almost went head on at 55 up on myeron that idiot ended up in the ditch also called the popo. I swear people need to loose there lic. for life for driving drunk...:angry:


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2002845 said:


> How can you go from 80 to 0 so many damn times
> 
> O camper and motor homes switching lanes


shoulda left yesterday young grasshoppa


----------



## Polarismalibu

Anyone interested in a older 60" exmark with the ultra vac. Motor gone threw last season. It's in my way don't really use it much anymore.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Boy, glad this job is finally done.....2 zones completely redone and sod install.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm bringing that average speed down at this rate...


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2002857 said:


> I'm bringing that average speed down at this rate...


I bet after they get it back, they will change "just use it for a couple weeks" to the " no more then 2 hours and don't get it full of mud" lol


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Polarismalibu;2002855 said:


> Anyone interested in a older 60" exmark with the ultra vac. Motor gone threw last season. It's in my way don't really use it much anymore.


P.m. me the specs/ year/ clam or bagger/ kawi or koehlrf etc. Price


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;2002852 said:


> you guys should of seen the drunks on the road this morning in Stillwater one was all over both lanes next to the govt center....got a friendly call to the popo at 3:45 and at about 4:15 almost went head on at 55 up on myeron that idiot ended up in the ditch also called the popo. I swear people need to loose there lic. for life for driving drunk...:angry:


And some just need to in general.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2002856 said:


> Boy, glad this job is finally done.....2 zones completely redone and sod install.


What the heck did they do there? The new buildings rip cafe up?


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2002857 said:


> I'm bringing that average speed down at this rate...


Nice work! Put it through the paces. 
I know we can count on you.Let's go!


----------



## qualitycut

Glad i bet on rangers, parlay on Anaheim.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2002857 said:


> I'm bringing that average speed down at this rate...


Looks like a swamp you drve it through


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2002874 said:


> Glad i bet on rangers, parlay on Anaheim.


Copy that. I say Anaheim wins it all though.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Well this week can just F'in die already...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

The blonde on 5 has freaky eyebrows. Almost clown looking.

Edit. Katherine Johnson


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2002876 said:


> Copy that. I say Anaheim wins it all though.


I was all excited my buddy is in vegas and i bet 200, he bet 3k


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2002877 said:


> Well this week can just F'in die already...


Do tell......


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2002880 said:


> Do tell......


It was just a cafe show all starting with that DOT sting on Wednesday... many small things steamrolled into huge delays and massive overtime...


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2002881 said:


> It was just a cafe show all starting with that DOT sting on Wednesday... many small things steamrolled into huge delays and massive overtime...


The joys of the trade. Sadly


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2002882 said:


> The joys of the trade. Sadly


Yes sir.....


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2002877 said:


> Well this week can just F'in die already...


Mower Battery, deck belt, another mower battery two tires on one trailer and one less sign on the road is how good mine was.


----------



## Green Grass

Green Grass;2002884 said:


> Mower Battery, deck belt, another mower battery two tires on one trailer and one less sign on the road is how good mine was.


Oh and an extension cord because I forgot to unplug the dump trailer


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;2002855 said:


> Anyone interested in a older 60" exmark with the ultra vac. Motor gone threw last season. It's in my way don't really use it much anymore.


What you asking for it.....


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2002884 said:


> Mower Battery, deck belt, another mower battery two tires on one trailer and one less sign on the road is how good mine was.


Uh oh. County missing one?


----------



## CityGuy

48° sunny with a few clouds


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;2002884 said:


> Mower Battery, deck belt, another mower battery two tires on one trailer and one less sign on the road is how good mine was.


Just a trailer bearing, a wiring issue on the 36 viking and something wrong with the belt tensioner with a 21


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I don't know what I drank last night. But I do know it was well over the limit of what I should have drank last night.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2002893 said:


> I don't know what I drank last night. But I do know it was well over the limit of what I should have drank last night.


You drank enough to not know what your drinking yet up at 7:30 that's impressive


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2002893 said:


> I don't know what I drank last night. But I do know it was well over the limit of what I should have drank last night.


I am in the same boat......ugh!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2002895 said:


> You drank enough to not know what your drinking yet up at 7:30 that's impressive


I'm working. Or better yet, I'm showing my guys what to do. So far we've mowed 3 places, I got out of the truck at 1 of them.

I had my Redd's Wicked Ale, but I remember having a liter bottle of Fireball Whiskey in my hands a couple of times, plus some Caramel Apple Moonshine, plus a couple of glasses of whatever was in it from when the neighbor gal said "here, drink this".

Puked twice last night. My wife walked home down the driveway, I made a beeline through the brush. I THINK the kids came looking for me with their flashlights in the back yard.

I really should just go back home.

Oh, and we left their house at 10.


----------



## SnowGuy73

60° calm cloudy.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Bel calling tomorrow a wash out.


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2002866 said:


> What the heck did they do there? The new buildings rip cafe up?


They sure did, most of it was from Nustar. There pipeline ran along the entire south property line, it would have ran under the new building, they did not want that so they moved it. Everything was cafe real good. Finally got everything all fixed up from last summer, took them forever. Funny thing is Nustar is not on the hook for anything, RJ Ryan is paying for everything.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2002898 said:


> I'm working. Or better yet, I'm showing my guys what to do. So far we've mowed 3 places, I got out of the truck at 1 of them.
> 
> I had my Redd's Wicked Ale, but I remember having a liter bottle of Fireball Whiskey in my hands a couple of times, plus some Caramel Apple Moonshine, plus a couple of glasses of whatever was in it from when the neighbor gal said "here, drink this".
> 
> Puked twice last night. My wife walked home down the driveway, I made a beeline through the brush. I THINK the kids came looking for me with their flashlights in the back yard.
> 
> I really should just go back home.
> 
> Oh, and we left their house at 10.


Yeah I bet you feel like cafe. I would get the guys going then head home for a nap if It was me .


----------



## CityGuy

Got the grass mowed. Now on to rocking the window well.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2002902 said:


> Yeah I bet you feel like cafe. I would get the guys going then head home for a nap if It was me .


Stopped and got a couple of.bottles of water. Starting to feel somewhat decent.

Mowed on the last two yards. Can't lift the gate for the enclosed trailer yet. Or trim. Can't look down or bend over.

It's been about 20 years since I've been this hung over.


----------



## CityGuy

Well those 2 bags of rock didn't go far. Back to Menards I guess.


----------



## CityGuy

Taco Ranch. It's what's for lunch.


----------



## CityGuy

62° with drizzle.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Headed home. We are rained out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone gonna be at Hinckley? We're headed up.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2002912 said:


> Headed home. We are rained out.


Been nice all day here


----------



## CityGuy

65° and cloudy


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2002901 said:


> They sure did, most of it was from Nustar. There pipeline ran along the entire south property line, it would have ran under the new building, they did not want that so they moved it. Everything was cafe real good. Finally got everything all fixed up from last summer, took them forever. Funny thing is Nustar is not on the hook for anything, RJ Ryan is paying for everything.


Wow... I suppose utility is in the ROW... Not their problem they platted it out into commercial property...


----------



## unit28

Help..........


----------



## unit28

How do you play pokeman. ?


----------



## Green Grass

unit28;2002923 said:


> How do you play pokeman. ?


Not a clue. I think lwnmwrman kids play


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2002924 said:


> Not a clue. I think lwnmwrman kids play


My youngest plays but it's his own version / rules.


----------



## unit28

Just lost a whole deck.
Not sure how that works
Playing against the 10yo grandson

He has a few tricks of his own


----------



## unit28

Knew I was in trouble when he threw this down
Sigh......


----------



## unit28

Think I figured him out
I need item cards
He stacked the deck without them


----------



## CityGuy

Finally figured out Skype. Had our first video chat with the grandparents tonight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2002937 said:


> Knew I was in trouble when he threw this down
> Sigh......


Oooohhhh..... A Mega.... Yeah, you're in trouble.


----------



## SSS Inc.

No rain until afternoon (maybe later)....Book it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2002947 said:


> No rain until afternoon (maybe later)....Book it.


That's what I see too.

We have a room at the casino so the kids can swim, and they want to spend the night.

I just see needing to work in the morning.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2002948 said:


> That's what I see too.
> 
> We have a room at the casino so the kids can swim, and they want to spend the night.
> 
> I just see needing to work in the morning.


I worked-ish today. Lots of windshield time had to take the bobcat back to dealer in cambridge to fix a leak that they fixed last fall. 13 hours on the machine since they fixed it happy they covered the cost as it was there fault any way (never tighened the drive motor bolts or put lock tite on). 
Going fishing in the morning just gonna hit up pool 2 for a while before the rain Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;2002949 said:


> I worked-ish today. Lots of windshield time had to take the bobcat back to dealer in cambridge to fix a leak that they fixed last fall. 13 hours on the machine since they fixed it happy they covered the cost as it was there fault any way (never tighened the drive motor bolts or put lock tite on).
> Going fishing in the morning just gonna hit up pool 2 for a while before the rain Thumbs Up


I'll be working tomorrow. Pool two is my cup of tea. Take 10 minutes and go explore the island under the Ford Dam. Always good finds down there.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;2002952 said:


> I'll be working tomorrow. Pool two is my cup of tea. Take 10 minutes and go explore the island under the Ford Dam. Always good finds down there.


Was down there last friday for 6 hours. First time on 2 been a 3-4 junkie for years now dont know why I always drove past 2 lots of interesting things to look at. I launcehed at 494 went down to the dam and maybe a mile north of 494. If I get time I'll check out the island gonna be a short trip so if not I'll put it on the list. I saw a piano ten feet up on a tree


----------



## Drakeslayer

Another OT...I say Ducks.


----------



## Ranger620

Drakeslayer;2002955 said:


> Another OT...I say Ducks.


I will say Hawks are giving the ducks a better run than the wild would have


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2002955 said:


> Another OT...I say Ducks.


I hope so...


----------



## CityGuy

Wow what a save.


----------



## CityGuy

Goal......... Hawks


----------



## qualitycut

Mother cafer cafer


----------



## Deershack

Quality- Did you get my PM about the sand?


----------



## Deershack

Spent most of the day at 6 cemitaries decorating graves of relatives with 2 of my G-daughters. The oldest (13) was taking all kinds of notes. When I asked why she said " When you and Grand Ma get too old, someone is going to have to take over". Nice thought but lets not rush things.


----------



## unit28

Today it's deck building 

Yesterday, I fished where I caught the 10 # smally
No luck there with the current. The water level was up a couple feet on the rum.


----------



## unit28

Not much rain for me today
The breaks are st cloud to Duluth
NW MN looked heavy later


From current data.......attm


----------



## unit28

........check this.......


----------



## CityGuy

59° cloudy, slight breeze


----------



## SnowGuy73

61° calm cloudy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Chance of rain every day except Wednesday next week.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm too old to keep going to be at 1 am or later and be working by 8 am the next day.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2002972 said:


> I'm too old to keep going to be at 1 am or later and be working by 8 am the next day.


You are younger than me and i do that every day.....


----------



## unit28

Dry tung split


----------



## Bill1090

59*
Cloudy.


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;2002972 said:


> I'm too old to keep going to be at 1 am or later and be working by 8 am the next day.


just think Im 26 and happy to be in bed by 8pm


----------



## CityGuy

60° cloudy with a few sprinkles


----------



## TKLAWN

unit28;2002974 said:


> Dry tung split


Huh, didn't know you could get tongued in the summer.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sprinkles here.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Mist to light sprinkles here. Looks like it rained some over night


----------



## banonea

Light rain here.....screwing up my plans to roof my garage today


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2002947 said:


> No rain until afternoon (maybe later)....Book it.


It's raining...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Turned to rain here now


----------



## unit28

No rain here


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2002984 said:


> Turned to rain here now


Same here.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2002987 said:


> Same here.


It's a perfect rain


----------



## albhb3

very light sprinkles here went out jumpstarted a car and still basicly dry rain


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Apparently there must be a hot camping spot somewhere around the Bar/Grill I have Steaks and Eggs at on the weekend.

The place is packed with 20 something's all looking like they just rolled out of a sleeping bag.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Solid rain here. Not sure I can work much more.


----------



## banonea

Just light rain here, but enough i cannot work outside so i am moving stuff to the storage room after removing the side shed. ......


----------



## CityGuy

Light rain here still. Nice soaking rain.


----------



## unit28

Not here

.......attm


----------



## unit28

Sprinkling now


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Good steady rain. A good day to paint the almost 8 year olds bedroom. 2 different pinks and 2 different purples. Yes, it's a girl


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Said screw it. Put the Frogg Toggs on and went back to work. Gonna see how the breath mint mows 2 week grass in the rain.

I don't know what's worse. Mowing yards full of Dandelions? Or when the grass flowers/seeds and you have to deal with that hard part of the stem.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;2002999 said:


> Said screw it. Put the Frogg Toggs on and went back to work. Gonna see how the breath mint mows 2 week grass in the rain.
> 
> I don't know what's worse. Mowing yards full of Dandelions? Or when the grass flowers/seeds and you have to deal with that hard part of the stem.


Do you have a 7 day mow route?

Are you even considering buying an altoid at this point?


----------



## albhb3

Greenery;2003000 said:


> Do you have a 7 day mow route?
> 
> Are you even considering buying an altoid at this point?


don't know but life aint all about work but its his company:salute:

was at the wifes uncles house yesterday found out he has an 1199 panigale in his garage NASTY!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;2003000 said:


> Do you have a 7 day mow route?
> 
> Are you even considering buying an altoid at this point?


It's a 6 day route that usually goes to 7 for some reason or other.

3 more days at the big landscape project and I can get away more to help do the maintenance.

Went from 7 guys doing maintenance, to 3. Should be 3.5-3.75-4 guys. Don't need a 4th guy full time, but 2-3 days per week.

Plus last week I got screwed over with that truck for 2 days, so the two days of projects were pushed to this week, which kept me from mowing or helping out, plus the youngest turned 10, oldest had a band concert, had the party Friday night, all times where I could have worked for another 3-4 hours.

I know I push the envelope, but I also know I'm spending $40-100/ day for fuel vs. $250/day like last year. Even paying my 3 current guys $2.50/hr more than last year, my percentage of labor vs gross is down, because these guys work.

It only gets hard in the spring when the spring flush is on, Dandelions are growing and I lose more than 1 day out of 7 to rain.

As for the mower, I'm back on board. Friday when I was driving it around town, and yesterday at one of the schools, I was mowing in high gear (16 mph) and it was cutting as good as the ICD deck on the Ferris. We were doing a football field, and I could make 4 passes to the other guy's 3 passes.

This mower is a 60", but that's still a 30% increase in production.

For me, it would work. At townhomes or residentials, no.

Large open areas, it's the cat's meow. It does have a form of suspension. You can actually stay halfway comfortable at 16 mph across the "not smoothest" fields.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

albhb3;2003001 said:


> don't know but life aint all about work but its his company:salute:
> 
> was at the wifes uncles house yesterday found out he has an 1199 panigale in his garage NASTY!


I get away. 2 weeks from today I'll be at Virginia Beach, VA for 9 days.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;2003004 said:


> I get away. 2 weeks from today I'll be at Virginia Beach, VA for 9 days.


That sounds nice. Wasn't judging, just curious. Mowing always takes longer this time of year with the fast growth. Once the grass slows back down a bit it seems what was taking 3 days will only take 2 long days.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2002999 said:


> Said screw it. Put the Frogg Toggs on and went back to work. Gonna see how the breath mint mows 2 week grass in the rain.
> 
> I don't know what's worse. Mowing yards full of Dandelions? Or when the grass flowers/seeds and you have to deal with that hard part of the stem.


Your gonna need duals
pull the ds chute, get gators and high lifts


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2003006 said:


> Your gonna need duals
> pull the ds chute, get gators and high lifts


Chute is never on. Sitting in the trailer right now, looks like I have about 4 hours of rain left. Think I'm gonna pack it in and see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;2003005 said:


> That sounds nice. Wasn't judging, just curious. Mowing always takes longer this time of year with the fast growth. Once the grass slows back down a bit it seems what was taking 3 days will only take 2 long days.


Once we hit early-mid June, everything is flowing smooth. Then the time backs off about 20%.


----------



## unit28

Light sprinkles again....


----------



## Greenery

unit28;2003006 said:


> Your gonna need duals
> pull the ds chute, get gators and high lifts


In my experience, gators create mush and high lifts pack the deck in wet conditions. Maybe a high lift on the discharge end to throw the grass further. Just make sure you don't plaster siding, etc. with grass.

Duals, nah never felt the need. Lowers bts, bogs easier.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Greenery;2003012 said:


> In my experience, gators create mush and high lifts pack the deck in wet conditions. Maybe a high lift on the discharge end to throw the grass further. Just make sure you don't plaster siding, etc. with grass.


The worst is if there's any weeds. They just make a mess even when dry


----------



## Greenery

Another negative about the grandstands narrow front stance is you have to run both fronts on uncut grass which lays it down. Other mowers I've had or ran you can run one on the cut grass and still utilize most of the deck width. Makes a big difference in production and quality in wet conditions.


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;2003004 said:


> I get away. 2 weeks from today I'll be at Virginia Beach, VA for 9 days.


well then mr. part time were gonna expect pics.


----------



## CityGuy

Still drizzling here.


----------



## unit28

Greenery;2003012 said:


> In my experience, gators create mush and high lifts pack the deck in wet conditions. Maybe a high lift on the discharge end to throw the grass further. Just make sure you don't plaster siding, etc. with grass.
> 
> Duals, nah never felt the need. Lowers bts, bogs easier.


I'd put my duals on in this condition
I have a low pro deck exactly like the altoidz
Only difference is its a 460v 12.5 kawi

The deck is great for warm season southern lawns mowing short at 3" 
Grass over that height or wet I throw duals on and it won't drop a glob or bog


----------



## unit28

Been running snapper for many years

I think it's close to alto deck?

http://www.snapperpro.com/us/en/why-choose-snapper-pro/icd-cutting-system


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Greenery;2003015 said:


> Another negative about the grandstands narrow front stance is you have to run both fronts on uncut grass which lays it down. Other mowers I've had or ran you can run one on the cut grass and still utilize most of the deck width. Makes a big difference in production and quality in wet conditions.


My vantages never an issue on with it


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;2003012 said:


> In my experience, gators create mush and high lifts pack the deck in wet conditions. Maybe a high lift on the discharge end to throw the grass further. Just make sure you don't plaster siding, etc. with grass.
> 
> Duals, nah never felt the need. Lowers bts, bogs easier.


Duals? Bts? What am I missing here...?


----------



## CityGuy

Does anyone know if on the 15 Chevy you can get rear seat heat/cool controls like you can on the Dodge?


----------



## CityGuy

Does Dodge offer a fuel management system like Chevy does? Can't find anything about one on the web.


----------



## Greenery

cbservicesllc;2003027 said:


> Duals? Bts? What am I missing here...?


Duals- he was talking blades so I'm assuming bolting up two blades to each spindle. I don't know how that would work in the shallow deck of his snapper though?

Bts - blade tip speed


----------



## Greenery

CityGuy;2003028 said:


> Does anyone know if on the 15 Chevy you can get rear seat heat/cool controls like you can on the Dodge?


The kid will be in a car seat back there anyways. And how often do you have someone back there that would actually use it? Vs. Cost.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;2003031 said:


> The kid will be in a car seat back there anyways. And how often do you have someone back there that would actually use it? Vs. Cost.


The Dodge with heated / cooled rear seats will be cheaper than what you have to pay for a Ford to get just a heated steering wheel.

And yes, the 6.4 Hemi drops 4 cylinders when you don't need the power.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2003028 said:


> Does anyone know if on the 15 Chevy you can get rear seat heat/cool controls like you can on the Dodge?


I don't like the front ends on the new 15's. I like my 14 better. I see a 15 and my 14 daily as my dad has a 15, both are black too


----------



## CityGuy

Greenery;2003031 said:


> The kid will be in a car seat back there anyways. And how often do you have someone back there that would actually use it? Vs. Cost.


Just looking at it as an option. Thinking longer term. Keep my trucks for 7-10 years.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;2003030 said:


> Duals- he was talking blades so I'm assuming bolting up two blades to each spindle. I don't know how that would work in the shallow deck of his snapper though?
> 
> Bts - blade tip speed


Ahh gotcha... I probably should have known the blade tip speed thing... hahaha


----------



## Camden

CityGuy;2003028 said:


> Does anyone know if on the 15 Chevy you can get rear seat heat/cool controls like you can on the Dodge?


I just bought a Denali and it does not have it. I doubt an LTZ would.


----------



## Camden

Greenery;2003031 said:


> The kid will be in a car seat back there anyways. And how often do you have someone back there that would actually use it? Vs. Cost.


My daughter said earlier today "I wish this had butt warmers back here like the Tahoe."
So yeah, they get used.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2003037 said:


> My daughter said earlier today "I wish this had butt warmers back here like the Tahoe."
> So yeah, they get used.


Did she also say sh wishes it had a sun roof and a rear slider?


----------



## unit28

Greenery;2003030 said:


> Duals- he was talking blades so I'm assuming bolting up two blades to each spindle. I don't know how that would work in the shallow deck of his snapper though?
> 
> Bts - blade tip speed


Blade height adjustments on the spindles


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2003037 said:


> My daughter said earlier today "I wish this had butt warmers back here like the Tahoe."
> So yeah, they get used.


Surprisingly they get used a lot in my truck too. Never thought they would


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;2003036 said:


> I just bought a Denali and it does not have it. I doubt an LTZ would.


Just checking not heated seats. Brother in laws had controls like the suburbans did. His were just on the ceter rear council


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2003038 said:


> Did she also say sh wishes it had a sun roof and a rear slider?


Haha! What a Richard


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2003029 said:


> Does Dodge offer a fuel management system like Chevy does? Can't find anything about one on the web.


In a 1500 the 5.7 hemi has MDS which drops it to 4 cylinders. In a 2500 the 6.4 has MDS a 5.7 does not have MDS in a 2500.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;2003036 said:


> I just bought a Denali and it does not have it. I doubt an LTZ would.


My dad's ltz does not have them. We looked at a ltz suburbans and they didn't have them either. One thing that I don't like about gm, they charge more for less options. We got more options for 11k less than a suburban with many more options. Probably 8-9k worth


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;2003044 said:


> My dad's ltz does not have them. We looked at a ltz suburbans and they didn't have them either. One thing that I don't like about gm, they charge more for less options. We got more options for 11k less than a suburban with many more options. Probably 8-9k worth


We had a slt Yukon that had rear heated seats.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2003038 said:


> Did she also say sh wishes it had a sun roof and a rear slider?


My wife misses the sunroof more than my daughter. The salesman told me that there's no sunroof because the truck was outfitted with a switch that'll allow me to easily add emergency lights to the top. Like that's some sort of selling feature??? Give me a sunroof any day over a stupid switch.



Drakeslayer;2003042 said:


> Haha! What a Richard


LOL! No kidding.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2003038 said:


> Did she also say sh wishes it had a sun roof and a rear slider?


Hahahahaha


----------



## banonea

Greenery;2003030 said:


> Duals- he was talking blades so *I'm assuming bolting up two blades to each spindle.* I don't know how that would work in the shallow deck of his snapper though?
> 
> Bts - blade tip speed


You can do this? dose it help with cutting the grass finer?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Any of you do irrigation in Bloomington? Might need some stuff moved for a patio we are going to do in June


----------



## CityGuy

57° with drizzle


----------



## CityGuy

Drunk and passed out at 300 am. Imagine that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2003051 said:


> Drunk and passed out at 300 am. Imagine that.


The baby??????


----------



## SnowGuy73

59° calm cloudy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Garbage day for working. Too wet to work, not wet enough to not work.


----------



## SnowGuy73

3/4" yesterday and last night here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got two guys out mowing. I'm headed down to get some irrigation fixed, pick up a majority of the rest of the supplolies for this landscape job at Gertens.

Help the guys finish mowing. We'll see what the day brings I guess.


----------



## mnlefty

Polarismalibu;2003049 said:


> Any of you do irrigation in Bloomington? Might need some stuff moved for a patio we are going to do in June


I/we could handle that...


----------



## Ranger620

SnowGuy73;2003057 said:


> 3/4" yesterday and last night here.


1 3/8" here.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;2003052 said:


> The baby??????


Nope. 22yyof. 
2 kids, lives in trailer park, "broke" into a home through an unlocked door, knocked over a coat rack waking the residents, pissed on their brand new coach.

Guess you should lock all your doors out here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like a good thing I worked on the irrigation. Zone 6 was stuck on. Now if only I could get a Hunter PGV valve today and swap the guts.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2003065 said:


> Looks like a good thing I worked on the irrigation. Zone 6 was stuck on. Now if only I could get a Hunter PGV valve today and swap the guts.


If you get stuck, I have one


----------



## mnlefty

LwnmwrMan22;2003065 said:


> Looks like a good thing I worked on the irrigation. Zone 6 was stuck on. Now if only I could get a Hunter PGV valve today and swap the guts.


Regular 1"? Home Depot is selling them now... Gonna pay a little more than jdl or central but you can have it today...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

mnlefty;2003067 said:


> Regular 1"? Home Depot is selling them now... Gonna pay a little more than jdl or central but you can have it today...


Yeah, I remembered that after I posted. On my way to get one.


----------



## qualitycut

Grass is cutting good today. Decided ro get a few done today


----------



## CityGuy

And another drunk call. 2 in 8 hours.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2003070 said:


> And another drunk call. 2 in 8 hours.


Jeez pretty early to be wasted already


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2003070 said:


> And another drunk call. 2 in 8 hours.


Was her arm broken?


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2003071 said:


> Jeez pretty early to be wasted already


Still from last night. Broken arm. We'll just say pbt was still well over the limit.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2003073 said:


> Still from last night. Broken arm. We'll just say pbt was still well over the limit.


That's a good drunk!


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2003069 said:


> Grass is cutting good today. Decided ro get a few done today


Jeeezz....if your working I better get out and do something lol


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2003072 said:


> Was her arm broken?


Yes sir.......


----------



## CityGuy

One of the wife's work friends is here. To the garage I go. Has to be something for me to do out there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;2003075 said:


> Jeeezz....if your working I better get out and do something lol


Right. If quality is working, everyone should be


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2003078 said:


> Right. If quality is working, everyone should be


This. ......


----------



## CityGuy

Anyone use self leveling cement in a garage before to fix low spots? Will it hold up? Plan on using a lot to finish it off later on.


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;2003078 said:


> Right. If quality is working, everyone should be


what!!! Im getting paid to sit at home today Thumbs Up


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22;2003078 said:


> Right. If quality is working, everyone should be


Billing all day today. Nice....no phone calls. Everyone thinks I'm not working. Love it.


----------



## NorthernProServ

MNPLOWCO;2003082 said:


> Billing all day today. Nice....*no phone calls.* Everyone thinks I'm not working. Love it.


The worst part for me is returning all the missed calls at the end of the day.

Who is the one that said they use a forwarding service for incoming calls and get a email with all the information?


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ;2003083 said:


> The worst part for me is returning all the missed calls at the end of the day.
> 
> Who is the one that said they use a forwarding service for incoming calls and get a email with all the information?


Camden I believw


----------



## Green Grass

I need to find some dinner. The wife made me work on her patio I got block for 2 years ago.


----------



## SSS Inc.

In a couple hours I might go on a tirade about idiots that want to work then all of a sudden don't want to work. Last week the guy I hired sounded great, was all set to start then changed his mind but forgot to tell us. New guy supposed to start tomorrow apparently has lost his cell phone in the past five hours and won't return calls. Maybe I'm reading too much into this one but I've got that feeling again. Stay tuned.............. On the plus side my skeleton crew is knocking out huge jobs by the bucket load but I don't think we can keep this pace up for six months.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;2003091 said:


> In a couple hours I might go on a tirade about idiots that want to work then all of a sudden don't want to work. Last week the guy I hired sounded great, was all set to start then changed his mind but forgot to tell us. New guy supposed to start tomorrow apparently has lost his cell phone in the past five hours and won't return calls. Maybe I'm reading too much into this one but I've got that feeling again. Stay tuned.............. On the plus side my skeleton crew is knocking out huge jobs by the bucket load but I don't think we can keep this pace up for six months.


And the workforce is only going to get tougher and tougher to find. Imagine in 5,10 or 15 years what it's going to be like trying to find help. It plain sucks!! One reason I hate snow so much. Have a full crew and half show up


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;2003092 said:


> And the workforce is only going to get tougher and tougher to find. Imagine in 5,10 or 15 years what it's going to be like trying to find help. It plain sucks!! One reason I hate snow so much. Have a full crew and half show up


I'm hoping in 5-10 years I have a whole crop of my kids and nephews (or nieces) that want to work. We'll see. But you're right....it's only going to get worse.

If this guy doesn't get back to us I will have lost all faith in being able to find people. Apparently money doesn't matter because we are paying $5 more than his current gig.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;2003093 said:


> I'm hoping in 5-10 years I have a whole crop of my kids and nephews (or nieces) that want to work. We'll see. But you're right....it's only going to get worse.
> 
> If this guy doesn't get back to us I will have lost all faith in being able to find people. Apparently money doesn't matter because we are paying $5 more than his current gig.


What's his current gig? Bet it's not hot and hard work.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2003091 said:


> In a couple hours I might go on a tirade about idiots that want to work then all of a sudden don't want to work. Last week the guy I hired sounded great, was all set to start then changed his mind but forgot to tell us. New guy supposed to start tomorrow apparently has lost his cell phone in the past five hours and won't return calls. Maybe I'm reading too much into this one but I've got that feeling again. Stay tuned.............. On the plus side my skeleton crew is knocking out huge jobs by the bucket load but I don't think we can keep this pace up for six months.


I'm with ya on the skeleton crew. 1 of my guys works another full time job, 1 guy is getting 50-60 hours / week. I just dropped him off, he got 14 hours just today.

I'm headed out to get two more done before getting supplies ready to push hard for this landscape project that has the Friday deadline.

Still trying to figure out how to more motivate my 3rd maintenance guy.

I'm hoping the first two last long enough to get to dry weather.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;2003094 said:


> What's his current gig? Bet it's not hot and hard work.


That's the funny part. It's for another smaller asphalt company that has him working nights a lot. He's tired of that garbage and he can make way more money with us and sleep at night. An we are closer to home for him. What am I missing here. I'm hoping he's at the cabin or something and hasn't gotten our messages yet. I'd like to think I wouldn't have this happen twice in 6 days. NEVER has happened before. At least the loser we fired showed up to work. 

On a funny note........My six year old when I said we have a new guy coming in tomorrow said "I hope he's not an idiot like the last guy". I guess these kids listen to the conversations more than I thought.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;2003093 said:


> I'm hoping in 5-10 years I have a whole crop of my kids and nephews (or nieces) that want to work. We'll see. But you're right....it's only going to get worse.
> 
> If this guy doesn't get back to us I will have lost all faith in being able to find people. Apparently money doesn't matter because we are paying $5 more than his current gig.


If I keep bidding jobs like I have I'll be looking for work. Did another trenching job have to replace the asphalt and I forgot a number in front of another number when I did the patch part. Dont have much of a choice guess I need to patch it myself 1' wide by 135' long and crappy all around it so will probably get bigger figure 4 tons
Did end up fishing yesterday but rain cut me short so never made it to the island sometime though


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2003095 said:


> I'm with ya on the skeleton crew. 1 of my guys works another full time job, 1 guy is getting 50-60 hours / week. I just dropped him off, he got 14 hours just today.
> 
> I'm headed out to get two more done before getting supplies ready to push hard for this landscape project that has the Friday deadline.
> 
> Still trying to figure out how to more motivate my 3rd maintenance guy.
> 
> I'm hoping the first two last long enough to get to dry weather.


Me and you might have to have a party after the season is over.....if we make it that far(which we will). And people wonder why we work 7 days a week.

I'm thinking next year I hire about 20 guys in January and see who shows up in April.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2003099 said:


> Me and you might have to have a party after the season is over.....if we make it that far(which we will). And people wonder why we work 7 days a week.
> 
> I'm thinking next year I hire about 20 guys in January and see who shows up in April.


2 will for the first week then 1


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;2003102 said:


> 2 will for the first week then 1


Probably.......


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ducks up 3-0 ....Let's Go!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2003099 said:


> Me and you might have to have a party after the season is over.....if we make it that far(which we will). And people wonder why we work 7 days a week.
> 
> I'm thinking next year I hire about 20 guys in January and see who shows up in April.


I'm just hoping the landscapers show up tomorrow. Got a big week to make deadline.

I was going to go mow one more, but I won't get home until about midnight. Figure I'll put it at the end of the list tomorrow. It's a car dealer with cars on the grass. I would have to go back tomorrow anyways.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2003104 said:


> Ducks up 3-0 ....Let's Go!


3-2......after 2.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Would have been an easy day today had I not lost 9 hours to rain yesterday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

FWIW, fog is already forming.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Sounds like rain most of the day tomorrow for me as well as Thursday night and friday


----------



## Ranger620

I got 2 days of work then I'm out of here. Gonna head to rainy lake to get some fishing time inThumbs Up


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2003116 said:


> Sounds like rain most of the day tomorrow for me as well as Thursday night and friday


I am hoping to get 3 of my large properties done tomorrow and the rest on wed. we are suppose to close on the new place wed afternoon so I can start on Thursday.

Got a lot done on the current place since Fri afternoon:

Sold my jeep I had for sale
Took all my snow blowers to my small engine guy to sell them, going to get new ones this year
Shed removed from the side of the garage
Behind the garage cleaned out
Old deck removed in dog kennel area
Pored concert under the steps and post for the dog deck
5 yards of mulch spread in both areas
Hand rails replaced on the deck
Cleaned and organized the storage for all my tools and salt
All the stuff from the shed is in the storage room
Yard mowed ( wife mowed it, I trimmed)
Sprayed for dandelions at the new place
cleaned the garage.........

Got a hit on craigslist for the listing on the house, going to call him tomorrow and set a time to meet. would like to have this one sold before we move to the new one. It is in a great location for the clinic so it should go quick.......Going to miss my flowers, we have worked hard on them:realmad:


----------



## Camden

This hockey game is insane. The Duck's goalie has to be completely deflated. Up by 2 with 2 minutes to go and he can't hold the lead...yikes!!!


----------



## CityGuy

56° and cloudy


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;2003093 said:


> I'm hoping in 5-10 years I have a whole crop of my kids and nephews (or nieces) that want to work. We'll see. But you're right....it's only going to get worse.
> 
> If this guy doesn't get back to us I will have lost all faith in being able to find people. Apparently money doesn't matter because we are paying $5 more than his current gig.


Have you tried advertising in a diffrent paper or area?


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;2003123 said:


> 56° and cloudy


Misting in areas. Grass looks wet too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

57° calm clear.


----------



## CityGuy

Getting more mist here in Buffalo.


----------



## banonea

Looks like it is going to rain its ass off in a couple of hours here. Chang of plans, work on the small ones today.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Moderate dew.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;2003129 said:


> Looks like it is going to rain its ass off in a couple of hours here. Chang of plans, work on the small ones today.....


Heavy rain will mainly stay south of you.


----------



## banonea

I hope, it is tracking right at me from the looks of it. ...


----------



## TKLAWN

Heavy fog here, everything is soaked.:realmad:

Looks to be a fun week.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;2003134 said:


> Heavy fog here, everything is soaked.:realmad:
> 
> Looks to be a fun week.


Zero fog here, it did clouds up thou.

Grass is growing!


----------



## qualitycut

Im trying to figure out how i only have a 40% chance when it sure looks like that blob is coming up this way


----------



## SnowGuy73

Fog moved in here now...


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;2003136 said:


> Im trying to figure out how i only have a 40% chance when it sure looks like that blob is coming up this way


I think it's suppose to start going east and get sucked down/away with the pressure system.

Grass is soaked, with mist/fog. Waiting a couple hours before I go spraying. Hopefully the weather plays out so it can happen.


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;2003138 said:


> I think it's suppose to start going east and get sucked down/away with the pressure system.
> 
> Grass is soaked, with mist/fog. Waiting a couple hours before I go spraying. Hopefully the weather plays out so it can happen.


I hope so, the grass is so damn long, 1 customer emailed me to tell me he shut his irrigation off during the weekend, really? You have been running it with all this damn rain.


----------



## CityGuy

Great morning so far. Guy burned himself with rubber/tar. Took him in to hospital because it was blistering pretty bad. I'd say second to maybe 3rd degree burns. Not a good start to the day or week.


----------



## CityGuy

An ex-co workers dad wash taken to hospital with shortness of breath too. No word on that yet.


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;2003142 said:


> An ex-co workers dad wash taken to hospital with shortness of breath too. No word on that yet.


Looks like you have one more to go. They seem to come in 3's


----------



## SnowGuy73

Red blob by redwood falls looks to be heading my way.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Raining....


----------



## CityGuy

Misty light rain here now.


----------



## djagusch

SnowGuy73;2003145 said:


> Raining....


Just south of the cities on radar a small red blob popped up. Wonder how large that will build to.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Just jumped to 70% chance of rain today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

djagusch;2003147 said:


> Just south of the cities on radar a small red blob popped up. Wonder how large that will build to.


I'll let you know what happens as it passes.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Street light dark now.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2003148 said:


> Just jumped to 70% chance of rain today.


I jumped to 90% from 60% as the rain isn't very far away. Looks like it's Alot too


----------



## jimslawnsnow

And I went from a tenth to a quarter to a quarter to a half


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Raining lighty here now


----------



## Polarismalibu

Finally got my offer accepted on the house I wanted. Bad week to have to deal with all that though


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;2003147 said:


> Just south of the cities on radar a small red blob popped up. Wonder how large that will build to.


You can just go spray my stuff and not worry about it.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2003145 said:


> Raining....


Yup, cafe this


----------



## SnowGuy73

Downpour in Bloomington.


----------



## banonea

Sprinkle here......


----------



## NorthernProServ

Raining good, not even in it on the radar either.


----------



## SSS Inc.

G dang it its really wet in ep. Nice forecast.


----------



## NorthernProServ

dropped the Ferris off for a few repairs, got a 60" grandstand.....


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;2003161 said:


> G dang it its really wet in ep. Nice forecast.


Yeah, cafe me.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like the rain decided to go Northwest rather than east.


----------



## mnlefty

Pouring in Brooklyn Park right now... for the last 15 minutes.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just called off the mulch crew. I have 50 yards of sod I NEED to get laid today.

Mowing guys are TRYING, but I'm gonna have to call them off too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Btw. 

Gander has frog togg on sale.


----------



## qualitycut

Calling it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Thank You NWS for f'ing up this forecast royally...


----------



## banonea

rained out here.........:realmad::realmad::realmad::realmad:


----------



## SSS Inc.

We are done. But the rain is not. This is a ton of rain here in ep.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2003171 said:


> Thank You NWS for f'ing up this forecast royally...


They were right on for me. Channel 5 didn't show any rain for me today at 10 pm forcast


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2003171 said:


> Thank You NWS for f'ing up this forecast royally...


I called it this morning


----------



## qualitycut

Now we got places going on 9 days


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2003176 said:


> Now we got places going on 9 days


I got 2 that are on 16 days.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2003176 said:


> Now we got places going on 9 days


Triple cut baby!


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Well that's enough "brown lines" for me. Started early and got all but one done.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Mulch crew headed home.

Neighbor gal gonna stay with me and get wet and dirty.


----------



## Camden

Think the Twins game will be played tonight? The wife and I were planning to go.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2003180 said:


> Mulch crew headed home.
> 
> Neighbor gal gonna stay with me and get wet and dirty.


Getting the sod put in.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2003181 said:


> Think the Twins game will be played tonight? The wife and I were planning to go.


I'm guessing they will


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;2003171 said:


> Thank You NWS for f'ing up this forecast royally...


Nothing new there.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Lynch says rain continues through the evening.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2003185 said:


> Lynch says rain continues through the evening.


Looks like......ATM.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2003178 said:


> Triple cut baby!


I raised the deck on a couple today. Sucks


----------



## qualitycut

Nap sounds good


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2003188 said:


> I raised the deck on a couple today. Sucks


That's what we started doing.


----------



## Ranger620

I'm rained out too which means I cant work tomorrow either Wish I could leave early but waiting on people


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Wow, 100% chance of heavy rain this afternoon for me and rain into tonight now too


----------



## TKLAWN

So the rest of the week is going to blow cafe!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sunny and 86° tomorrow...

Mother!


----------



## CityGuy

Rained out. Now they're racking the brain on what to do. Only 100 yards to go. 30 more dry minutes would have been good.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;2003196 said:


> Sunny and 86° tomorrow...
> 
> Mother!


You think the grass is going to grow?

Time is beer thirty.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;2003198 said:


> You think the grass is going to grow?
> 
> Time is beer thirty.


Naw, we're ok!


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2003176 said:


> Now we got places going on 9 days


You need a night crew...? I can put a few hours in...:waving:


----------



## SnowGuy73

1", so far.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sod is still going in.

F'n deadlines.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2003202 said:


> Sod is still going in.
> 
> F'n deadlines.


Just need pieces on this side.

Here is a finished side. 









2 more areas like this.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2003202 said:


> Sod is still going in.
> 
> F'n deadlines.


Looks like it's floating


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm now up to 100% chance today.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;2003206 said:


> I'm now up to 100% chance today.


Up to 100% tonight heavy rain too.

Then 85 tomorrow, cafe you mother nature !


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;2003155 said:


> You can just go spray my stuff and not worry about it.


Glad I didn't follow your advise.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;2003208 said:


> Up to 100% tonight heavy rain too.
> 
> Then 85 tomorrow, cafe you mother nature !


Yup.

My hourly shows a chance of rain until 04:00 a.m.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Question:

Switching auto insurance: when the VINS are entered a default base MSRP of $38,000 is generated. This is about 20k short of actual purchase price.

She can adjust the vehicle cost to the correct amount and the premium goes up about $300.00 

Or run with this from the agent.....
"
So, if there is a claim and the vehicle is totaled, the adjuster will ask you to give him all the details of the options that were included in the vehicle. The final settlement amount is based on the Base plus all the options, plus other information such as taxes, license (tabs), etc."

?


$300 looks cheap compared to 20k


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;2003211 said:


> Question:
> 
> Switching auto insurance: when the VINS are entered a default base MSRP of $38,000 is generated. This is about 20k short of actual purchase price.
> 
> She can adjust the vehicle cost to the correct amount and the premium goes up about $300.00
> 
> Or run with this from the agent.....
> "
> So, if there is a claim and the vehicle is totaled, the adjuster will ask you to give him all the details of the options that were included in the vehicle. The final settlement amount is based on the Base plus all the options, plus other information such as taxes, license (tabs), etc."
> 
> ?
> 
> $300 looks cheap compared to 20k


Spend the $300. Insurance is only expensive until you need it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;2003209 said:


> Glad I didn't follow your advise.


Coulda had 2 more crossed off the list. Cottages gal called today complaining about the dandelions.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

One of the more demoralizing days. I can't mentally handle in constant, all day rain.


I suppose good thing is the sod will be done?


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2003213 said:


> Spend the $300. Insurance is only expensive until you need it.


This..........


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2003213 said:


> Spend the $300. Insurance is only expensive until you need it.


This!!!!!! It's not cheap to fix these trucks


----------



## SnowGuy73

1.50", so far.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2003211 said:


> Question:
> 
> Switching auto insurance: when the VINS are entered a default base MSRP of $38,000 is generated. This is about 20k short of actual purchase price.
> 
> She can adjust the vehicle cost to the correct amount and the premium goes up about $300.00
> 
> Or run with this from the agent.....
> "
> So, if there is a claim and the vehicle is totaled, the adjuster will ask you to give him all the details of the options that were included in the vehicle. The final settlement amount is based on the Base plus all the options, plus other information such as taxes, license (tabs), etc."
> 
> ?
> 
> $300 looks cheap compared to 20k


I just give them the vin, I also bought gap insurance when I bought the truck


----------



## qualitycut

at this rate, im going to mow and go up north friday morning.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2003219 said:


> I just give them the vin, I also bought gap insurance when I bought the truck


I forgot all about the gap insurance.  I actually got that with this truck this time


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;2003211 said:


> Question:
> 
> Switching auto insurance: when the VINS are entered a default base MSRP of $38,000 is generated. This is about 20k short of actual purchase price.
> 
> She can adjust the vehicle cost to the correct amount and the premium goes up about $300.00
> 
> Or run with this from the agent.....
> "
> So, if there is a claim and the vehicle is totaled, the adjuster will ask you to give him all the details of the options that were included in the vehicle. The final settlement amount is based on the Base plus all the options, plus other information such as taxes, license (tabs), etc."
> 
> ?
> 
> $300 looks cheap compared to 20k


Was it $300 more for each truck or both combined?


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2003221 said:


> I forgot all about the gap insurance. I actually got that with this truck this time


I always do, i think its less than 100 bucks


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2003223 said:


> I always do, i think its less than 100 bucks


Didn't even think about it when I bought my '14 that was my first brand new truck so it didn't cross my mind


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2003221 said:


> I forgot all about the gap insurance. I actually got that with this truck this time


What is GAP Ins.?

Edit:
"What does GAP cover?

GAP typically covers the difference between what your car is worth and what you still owe on it, in the event that your car is declared a total loss due to an accident or via theft. You can get an idea of what your vehicle is worth by visiting one of the following valuation guides: Kelley Blue Book website or NADA Black Book. GAP coverage may be a good idea if you're upside-down in debt with your car, meaning that the balance of what you still owe to your lender is higher than what you could actually get if you were to sell your car. You may be able to purchase GAP coverage at the dealership when you purchase or lease your vehicle."


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2003226 said:


> What is GAP Ins.?


Will pay the dofferance between actuall value and what insurance will give you. So if you smash a 60k truck in a week your not screwed


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2003226 said:


> What is GAP Ins.?


You buy it when you buy the truck, then if it gets totaled they give you what you owe on it if it worth less than the loan


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2003227 said:


> Will pay the dofferance between actuall value and what insurance will give you. So if you smash a 60k truck in a week your not screwed





qualitycut;2003228 said:


> You buy it when you buy the truck, then if it gets totaled they give you what you owe on it if it worth less than the loan


I was expecting the usual "Just Google it" I get with those questions...so I did :salute:

But thanks.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2003219 said:


> I just give them the vin, I also bought gap insurance when I bought the truck


That's what I did, gave them the vins and 38k came up.

I ask because I have never had to give/ list a value on vehicles before, only equipment.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;2003222 said:


> Was it $300 more for each truck or both combined?


300 for both trucks


----------



## Doughboy12

NorthernProServ;2003230 said:


> That's what I did, gave them the vins and 38k came up.
> 
> I ask because I have never had to give/ list a value on vehicles before, only equipment.


There should be a checklist if they can't figure it out...
Some options just add to the value while others reduce the premium.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Doughboy12;2003232 said:


> There should be a checklist if they can't figure it out...
> Some options just add to the value while others reduce the premium.


Right, I hate this grey area stuff


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;2003231 said:


> 300 for both trucks


That's not so bad then


----------



## CityGuy

Buddy's dad from the call this morning is not doing to good. Heart, lungs and kidneys starting to fail.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Jackass


----------



## TKLAWN

NorthernProServ;2003236 said:


> Jackass
> 
> What a cafing clown!


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;2003237 said:


> What a cafing clown!


You just wish you thought of it.


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;2003238 said:


> You just wish you thought of it.


Na, Here's a tip if you need an umbrella, you shouldn't be mowing.

For Quality,
http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/cto/5012740599.html
Probably wants More because of the 8"3' plow


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;2003239 said:


> Na, Here's a tip if you need an umbrella, you shouldn't be mowing.
> 
> For Quality,
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/cto/5012740599.html
> Probably wants More because of the 8"3' plow


WOW he actually sold his business.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like the rain is sliding east.

I guess NWS meant the rain would slide east in the PM, not AM.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;2003240 said:


> WOW he actually sold his business.


I'm shocked!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2003242 said:


> Looks like the rain is sliding east.
> 
> I guess NWS meant the rain would slide east in the PM, not AM.


Looks like it's drying up more than sliding.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;2003238 said:


> You just wish you thought of it.


Doesn't matter,he still will get wet. In 09 or 10 in june it rained everyday for a couple weeks and I had no choice to mow. I even bagged some. What a chore that was. If I had an umbrella I don't think it would have helped. I wished I had a few changes of clothes though.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Another 1.5" almost....for Friday


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;2003246 said:


> Another 1.5" almost....for Friday


So... Sunny and dry Friday then!


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2003240 said:


> WOW he actually sold his business.


Or hes just saying that so he has a reason for selling the truck lol


----------



## qualitycut

Well the lawns we didnt get to today are all hilly so hopefully it dries up by about noon


----------



## banonea

Title company finally got all the info foe the closing. We should be closing on the new house late tomorrow or first thing Thursday, then .........DEMO TIME


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;2003250 said:


> Title company finally got all the info foe the closing. We should be closing on the new house late tomorrow or first thing Thursday, then .........DEMO TIME


Wish I could close tomorrow. Couldn't get less then 30 days I tried


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2003248 said:


> Or hes just saying that so he has a reason for selling the truck lol


That was my guess too


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2003247 said:


> So... Sunny and dry Friday then!


Only if novak says it will rain


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;2003251 said:


> Wish I could close tomorrow. Couldn't get less then 30 days I tried


This is a bank foreclosure and cash not financed so it went quicker. Hopefully the rehab goes as quickly, then get our house ready for market.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2003253 said:


> Only if novak says it will rain


What'd he have to say about today?


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;2003247 said:


> So... Sunny and dry Friday then!


Lets hope!!!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2003255 said:


> What'd he have to say about today?


It was going to rain, too bad it was already raining


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2003257 said:


> It was going to rain, too bad it was already raining


Sounds about right.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2003236 said:


> Jackass


Oh boy......


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;2003239 said:


> For Quality,
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/cto/5012740599.html
> Probably wants More because of the 8"3' plow


Hahaha! What a joke!


----------



## Drakeslayer

Anyone know if bossplow is still around?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Drakeslayer;2003261 said:


> Anyone know if bossplow is still around?


His profile says he logged in here at 1244 am yesterday


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2003262 said:


> His profile says he logged in here at 1244 am yesterday


Must have been out mowing with lwmr


----------



## Drakeslayer

jimslawnsnow;2003262 said:


> his profile says he logged in here at 1244 am yesterday


10-4.............


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2003263 said:


> Must have been out mowing with lwmr


Or cutting sod


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I suppose the only good thing about getting old, eat too much garlic, get heartburn, and it keeps you up to do paperwork.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2003265 said:


> Or cutting sod


I suppose if he checks in tonight...

sod fields are open, I'm paying $1.50 / yard.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2003267 said:


> I suppose if he checks in tonight...
> 
> sod fields are open, I'm paying $1.50 / yard.


Dang that's cheap!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2003268 said:


> Dang that's cheap!


Full pallet this morning was $132, after the $15 deposit for the pallet itself.

71 yards / pallet. 2'x5' rolls.


----------



## qualitycut

Still raining here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got the receivables caught up. Receipts are entered. Gotta get these Menard's rebates mailed in tomorrow.


----------



## unit28

Graupel at 330...


----------



## CityGuy

55° mostly clear.


----------



## SnowGuy73

55° calm rain.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Once again, no mention of rain and its raining.


----------



## banonea

Wet here, but we are heading out. Hoping to get the rest done today so i can start demo and jacking the floor tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Heavy dew/wet from rain. 

Should be fun!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2003276 said:


> Once again, no mention of rain and its raining.


On the south side of town?


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2003279 said:


> On the south side of town?


Yup........


----------



## banonea

Not looking forward to 80 degrees later today. ......


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;2003281 said:


> Not looking forward to 80 degrees later today. ......


Agreed.......


----------



## Polarismalibu

Cafing traffic. Can't drive anywhere anymore. Hard to get work done when I spend half the day parked on the damn highway


----------



## CityGuy

Grass and roads are still wet.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2003280 said:


> Yup........


Mostly clear here. Few high clouds.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2003283 said:


> Cafing traffic. Can't drive anywhere anymore. Hard to get work done when I spend half the day parked on the damn highway


Under engineered and over used roads.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2003286 said:


> Under engineered and over used roads.


The sad thing is all new roads are over used. They design them years earlier and population/usage has grown by the time it's completed. And these dang on and off ramps is what screws up the narrower highways


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Sun is out


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Already humid out. What joy.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;2003283 said:


> Cafing traffic. Can't drive anywhere anymore. Hard to get work done when I spend half the day parked on the damn highway


I dispise it....as I'm going 10 mph on 100s


----------



## qualitycut

Well im starting in about an hour way to wet still for my hilly properties, also have to bag a 10x20 area with a push mower wher we left sod and put new sod all around it


----------



## Polarismalibu

2 hours later I'm finally in Edina. 8 hours in traffic the past two days so far.


----------



## albhb3

NorthernProServ;2003290 said:


> I dispise it....as I'm going 10 mph on 100s


well it was flowing well at 12am :laughing:


----------



## Polarismalibu

And right back in it heading back to Rogers


----------



## CityGuy

Starting to get warm out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2003298 said:


> Starting to get warm out.


Quality with 'it's too hot' in 3....2....1....


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2003294 said:


> 2 hours later I'm finally in Edina. 8 hours in traffic the past two days so far.


Annnnnnd that's why I avoid that part of town like the plague...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

On the way back with the excavator, watched a homeowner hauling a couch, mattress, other household items on a 5x10 trailer have it all blow out of the trailer at 70 mph. No straps.


----------



## snowman55

CityGuy;2003286 said:


> Under engineered and over used roads.


partly true. Poor driving skills by the general public don't help.


----------



## CityGuy

snowman55;2003302 said:


> partly true. Poor driving skills by the general public don't help.


Also true.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Wow, weather bug shows 80% chance of storms for me next Wednesday Thursday and Friday


----------



## qualitycut

Nice out today!


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2003300 said:


> Annnnnnd that's why I avoid that part of town like the plague...


I try to also. Can't always it seems


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Was in target. And old lady around 80 and weighed maybe 90lbs on a good day just ripped a good one


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2003309 said:


> Was in target. And old lady around 80 and weighed maybe 90lbs on a good day just ripped a good one


Walking farts...I get those too...


----------



## qualitycut

Swalls 
.........


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2003313 said:


> Swalls
> .........


Need a zombie to ride a mower around tonight?


----------



## CityGuy

80° and sunny


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

my large landscape project just added another $4,500 of work. beyond that they are adding more work in August.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Word on the street is late June Exmark comes with suspension. Not a suspension seat, straight up suspension.


----------



## qualitycut

Truck says 88


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2003318 said:


> Word on the street is late June Exmark comes with suspension. Not a suspension seat, straight up suspension.


AlSo heard they are working on sort of steering wheel that's different than the quest


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2003319 said:


> Truck says 88


82° here....


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2003319 said:


> Truck says 88


86 here.....


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2003318 said:


> Word on the street is late June Exmark comes with suspension. Not a suspension seat, straight up suspension.


I just heard Ferris will be coming out with a stander in 2016


----------



## jimslawnsnow

81 here.......


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2003323 said:


> 86 here.....


Yea i posted when in my driveway, the. Left and dropped to 86


----------



## unit28

Going to try and jinx the forecast
........
Rain every day next week


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1.25 hours from Hwy 36 / 35W to 95th Ave./35W.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2003327 said:


> Going to try and jinx the forecast
> ........
> Rain every day next week


I don't care after Friday this week.


----------



## unit28

Picture of the ex mark
With full front and rear suspension

http://www.themowershoporlando.com/showcaseproductdetail.htm?id=21825011

You can get a plow for it too


----------



## qualitycut

Cant wait to send out mowing invoices. What a mess the grass was today


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2003332 said:


> Cant wait to send out mowing invoices. What a mess the grass was today


Wanna cut some more? Just got home, headed over to help a guy hopefully get the front 1/2 of the Sr. High mowed / trimmed by 10 tonight. Same guy that got 13 hours on me Monday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2003332 said:


> Cant wait to send out mowing invoices. What a mess the grass was today


Mine all look fine, gator blades are key!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2003334 said:


> Mine all look fine, gator blades are key!


On a wright?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2003337 said:


> On a wright?


For me, yes.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2003338 said:


> For me, yes.


Gators don't work so well on exmarks


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2003339 said:


> Gators don't work so well on exmarks


Why is that?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2003340 said:


> Why is that?


The tight deck. Fills the deck with clippings. Not too bad if the grass is dry,but when it's wet it sucks


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2003341 said:


> The tight deck. Fills the deck with clippings. Not too bad if the grass is dry,but when it's wet it sucks


That sucks.

I think all decks fill with clippings when it's wet.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2003343 said:


> That sucks.
> 
> I think all decks fill with clippings when it's wet.


Yea i slam the deck down every so often on the walk behind to get the grass out, sucks


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2003345 said:


> Yea i slam the deck down every so often on the walk behind to get the grass out, sucks


Same here.


----------



## qualitycut

Hot 20 something pulls up to the bar in a Mercedes a 60 plus year pulls up in 1 also they get out and hold hands walking in. Geez


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2003347 said:


> Hot 20 something pulls up to the bar in a Mercedes a 60 plus year pulls up in 1 also they get out and hold hands walking in. Geez


You play your cards right you have something to look for word to lol


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2003339 said:


> Gators don't work so well on exmarks


They work great on mine.


----------



## SnowGuy73

As of now Friday looks like a washout.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Threw some Oregon mulching blades on the Ferris. Carbide tipped.

The do well, except for the straws from the grass that went to seed, misses those once in a while.

I guess they all do though.


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal...........


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal...............


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal..................3-0


----------



## Doughboy12

Three straight shots from the Hawks go in.


----------



## Doughboy12

3-1. Ppg from Ducks. Tip in.


----------



## qualitycut

Hmmmm ac might be going on. Would be nice if there was a little breeze


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2003351 said:


> Threw some Oregon mulching blades on the Ferris. Carbide tipped.
> 
> The do well, except for the straws from the grass that went to seed, misses those once in a while.
> 
> I guess they all do though.


Same ones I run.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2003343 said:


> That sucks.
> 
> I think all decks fill with clippings when it's wet.


my deere and scag didn't. but then they have wide discharge openings


----------



## banonea

Papers are signed, I own a second home. Easy part is done, now to get 2 months worth the remodeling done in 3 weeks, and yes, I will post pic tomorrow.....


----------



## TKLAWN

Thank god for good mechanics... Or lucky ones. Me btw

Two dead mowers

One blown fuse
One disconnected ground wire

Try again tomorrow


----------



## banonea

I did learn 2 things today;

1: the new generation has no clue of what a work ethic is......

2: I am to young to hurt in the places I do....

Nothing 4 oxycodone and a beer wont help


----------



## banonea

TKLAWN;2003362 said:


> Thank god for good mechanics... Or lucky ones. Me btw
> 
> Two dead mowers
> 
> One blown fuse
> One disconnected ground wire
> 
> Try again tomorrow


thought I blew the hydro on my mower today, turned out the deck drive belt popped off, thank god


----------



## qualitycut

Ac is going on cafe it.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;2003353 said:


> Goal...............


4-2 now



qualitycut;2003365 said:


> Ac is going on cafe it.


I turned mine on before I left the house this morning


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2003365 said:


> Ac is going on cafe it.


Been on all day here, can't sleep without it.

Yuhus forgot to remind me to wear sunblock today too. :realmad:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Had a corporate guy today admit that I was smarter than he was. He thought we were just being *******es when we put 1.5" limestone in the middle of a 20'x20' area of 3/4" limestone. 

I said "no, that's where your French Drain ends. The 3/4" would float away on a heavy flow, plus this way, if you ever need to get into the end of the drain, you know exactly where it is". It's an area about 1'x1' that you don't even see if you just glance over in the area.


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2003367 said:


> 3-2 now


4-2. Dreaded 2 goal lead...


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2003367 said:


> 4-2 now
> 
> I turned mine on before I left the house this morning


Yea i dont know why i didnt, to muxh going on.


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal............doh da da doh da da doh


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2003369 said:


> Had a corporate guy today admit that I was smarter than he was. He thought we were just being *******es when we put 1.5" limestone in the middle of a 20'x20' area of 3/4" limestone.
> 
> I said "no, that's where your French Drain ends. The 3/4" would float away on a heavy flow, plus this way, if you ever need to get into the end of the drain, you know exactly where it is". It's an area about 1'x1' that you don't even see if you just glance over in the area.


Why dont you just cover it with 3/4?


----------



## Doughboy12

Two game sevens to get to the cup finals. Been a while.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;2003375 said:


> Two game sevens to get to the cup finals. Been a while.


We demand hard facts!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2003374 said:


> Why dont you just cover it with 3/4?


Cause I wanna sound like I'm smart. You know where I'm talking about.

Got one more day there (hopefully). Then next Thursday / Friday head back for another $4500 in work that isn't on this deadline.

140 yards of sod, R&I, $10/yard. 10 yards of blackdirt spread on the boulevard. 10 more Iroquois Beauty Black Chokeberry bushes.


----------



## Ranger620

Believe it or not I was on a mower all day. Helped a buddy out


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2003376 said:


> We demand hard facts!


2000. DAL beat COL and NJ beat PHI

This is the first time both of #NHL conference finals have gone to 7 games since 2000.

DAL def COL
NJ def PHI

(#NJDevils won Stanley Cup)


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS hasn't checked in since the rain yesterday morning. He must be going alone.


----------



## Ranger620

He's either happy those guys showed up watching hockey with a beer or in jail for tracking them down and Putin the smack down on em cause they didn't show up


----------



## SnowGuy73

62° breeze few clouds.


----------



## CityGuy

60° mostly clear


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light dew.


----------



## CityGuy

Clouds are building to the south west.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gonna be another beautiful day!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like the new Exmark suspension is a full suspension for the operator's area. The rest of the mower is the same.

New Exmark dealer I went to this spring emailed me all of the dealer's info they get.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2003390 said:


> Gonna be another beautiful day!!


Even better, windy today!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Let the busy day begin, and then rain rain and more rain comes


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2003401 said:


> Let the busy day begin, and then rain rain and more rain comes


Yea we were supposed to tear a yard out today and re sod it tomorrow. Im holding off on that till next week now. Got about 6 hours of little odds and ends to do today anyway.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

22 yards of mulch, 4 trees, 35 bushes, 230' of metal edging, 1 concrete splash pad.

That's where this job is at. Then get me my check.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2003405 said:


> 22 yards of mulch, 4 trees, 35 bushes, 230' of metal edging, 1 concrete splash pad.
> 
> That's where this job is at. Then get me my check.


Metal edging, funnnn.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2003406 said:


> Metal edging, funnnn.


Never used it.

We will see how it goes.


----------



## mnlefty

Locked myself out of the work van... no key in the hidden holder, cafe. Waiting on the locksmith. We have a couple townhomes where I know I could have found somebody to get me in in 5 minutes for a $20... not here though.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2003405 said:


> 22 yards of mulch, 4 trees, 35 bushes, 230' of metal edging, 1 concrete splash pad.
> 
> That's where this job is at. Then get me my check.


Ughhhh... I hate metal edging...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Why is metal so bad?


----------



## CityGuy

And broken.


----------



## CityGuy

Damn solinoid.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2003415 said:


> Why is metal so bad?


You'll find out real quick


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2003418 said:


> You'll find out real quick


I won't if they don't get it in.

Ordered it last week, said next day. Checked this morning, no go.

Does it matter if I'm just taking 16' sections, wrapping it around splash blocks, leaving it on top of the ground, then building the rock and mulch up the sides?

I thought it looked fairly straight forward.


----------



## Camden

I just sold a mower to a lady who said she's tired of paying $75 a week to get her lawn mowed. I said "How big is your yard?"..."Oh, just over 3 acres."!!!!

3 acres, $75


----------



## qualitycut

Need to push mow and bag a spot and the damn push mower wont run


----------



## albhb3

Camden;2003421 said:


> I just sold a mower to a lady who said she's tired of paying $75 a week to get her lawn mowed. I said "How big is your yard?"..."Oh, just over 3 acres."!!!!
> 
> 3 acres, $75


and you said...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2003421 said:


> I just sold a mower to a lady who said she's tired of paying $75 a week to get her lawn mowed. I said "How big is your yard?"..."Oh, just over 3 acres."!!!!
> 
> 3 acres, $75


Looks like I lost another customer. Thanks Coach!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Altoz guy will sell me his 60" demo 2 speed with 48 hours on it for $10,000.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2003420 said:


> I won't if they don't get it in.
> 
> Ordered it last week, said next day. Checked this morning, no go.
> 
> Does it matter if I'm just taking 16' sections, wrapping it around splash blocks, leaving it on top of the ground, then building the rock and mulch up the sides?
> 
> I thought it looked fairly straight forward.


You are going to want to set it into the ground a bit to hold its shape. Metal edging is in stock at almost any place I buy from.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2003427 said:


> You are going to want to set it into the ground a bit to hold its shape. Metal edging is in stock at almost any place I buy from.


Gertens' book said 10' stocked. I don't want to splice.

If anyone has a lead on 16' black, aluminum or steel edging, 4" x 1/8", I would appreciate a lead.

It's the last thing I don't have onsite.

I ordered it from the local landscape place in Forest Lake


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh, and the $117 belt for my Exmark I bought last night......

Broke 20 minutes in this morning.

I love when employees say "well first I smelled burning rubber, then a little bit later the belt broke".


----------



## Camden

albhb3;2003423 said:


> and you said...


"I charge $50 for 1 acre so you're getting by cheap..."



LwnmwrMan22;2003424 said:


> Looks like I lost another customer. Thanks Coach!!


I really hope you charge more than $25 an acre. Please tell me you charge more than $25 an acre!!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2003430 said:


> Oh, and the $117 belt for my Exmark I bought last night......
> 
> Broke 20 minutes in this morning.
> 
> I love when employees say "well first I smelled burning rubber, then a little bit later the belt broke".


Something is stuck.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2003431 said:


> "I charge $50 for 1 acre so you're getting by cheap..."
> 
> I really hope you charge more than $25 an acre. Please tell me you charge more than $25 an acre!!!!!!


Mostly, yes....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Getting warm...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Paver died. 8 tons in the hopper and three trucks waiting. Cross you fingers for me. 

#faith


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2003435 said:


> Paver died. 8 tons in the hopper and three trucks waiting. Cross you fingers for me.
> 
> #faith


at least it isn't 40 degrees out.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2003436 said:


> at least it isn't 40 degrees out.


True.....but the clock is still ticking. Still no go.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2003437 said:


> True.....but the clock is still ticking. Still no go.


 Know all Bout that ticking clock.

Ran back to Lindstrom, got a new belt on, mowed for 15 minutes, seems to be working.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Grabbing another 8 yards of mulch, just in case, while I'm up here.


----------



## qualitycut

Well after messing with thr carb for an shot some air threw it while on mower and runs finally


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Edging is on the trailer.

Pretty sure that will go in tomorrow in the rain.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2003420 said:


> I won't if they don't get it in.
> 
> Ordered it last week, said next day. Checked this morning, no go.
> 
> Does it matter if I'm just taking 16' sections, wrapping it around splash blocks, leaving it on top of the ground, then building the rock and mulch up the sides?
> 
> I thought it looked fairly straight forward.


Rocks won't hold it's shape at all. I would set it in a bit


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2003420 said:


> I won't if they don't get it in.
> 
> Ordered it last week, said next day. Checked this morning, no go.
> 
> Does it matter if I'm just taking 16' sections, wrapping it around splash blocks, leaving it on top of the ground, then building the rock and mulch up the sides?
> 
> I thought it looked fairly straight forward.


It sucks to dig in... plus it always raises up... almost always...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2003421 said:


> I just sold a mower to a lady who said she's tired of paying $75 a week to get her lawn mowed. I said "How big is your yard?"..."Oh, just over 3 acres."!!!!
> 
> 3 acres, $75


Pfff... that's ridiculous... I'd be hard pressed to mow one acre for that...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So it's not so much the install, just lasting impressions.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2003447 said:


> So it's not so much the install, just lasting impressions.


No it still sucks


----------



## qualitycut

At least the girls out walking are not leaving much to the imagination


----------



## SSS Inc.

Up and running!!!!!!!! Yes


----------



## qualitycut

Crazy how fast the grass dries out.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;2003450 said:


> Up and running!!!!!!!! Yes


Whooo Hoooo! Give 'er hell Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Put the first piece in, piece of cake.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2003449 said:


> At least the girls out walking are not leaving much to the imagination


Have to go to my rooftop landscape and have a "discussion" about the "storm damages"---their quotes.

Funny, Dinkytown is directly between the property we are working on and Washington Ave.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ladies are looking great today!

Only thing good about being warm out.


----------



## snowman55

LwnmwrMan22;2003455 said:


> Have to go to my rooftop landscape and have a "discussion" about the "storm damages"---their quotes.
> 
> Funny, Dinkytown is directly between the property we are working on and Washington Ave.


pretty sure I had that account before you..... don't miss them people, enjoy your "discussion". I would charge them hourly for it.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2003454 said:


> Put the first piece in, piece of cake.


Yea you didnt even need to bury it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;2003457 said:


> pretty sure I had that account before you..... don't miss them people, enjoy your "discussion". I would charge them hourly for it.


If you did, then you aren't who I think you are, cause I know who had it before.

Prop manager is cool. Said it is what it is for this year, said we need to figure something out for next year.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Just saw a crown Vic with a 5×8 trailer and a 60" Z 

Hahaha


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2003456 said:


> Ladies are looking great today!
> 
> Only thing good about being warm out.


Yeah baby!


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;2003435 said:


> Paver died. 8 tons in the hopper and three trucks waiting. Cross you fingers for me.
> 
> #faith


Been there a few times.

Good luck.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2003456 said:


> Ladies are looking great today!
> 
> Only thing good about being warm out.


Scenery was nice on this end of town too.


----------



## CityGuy

Sure clouded up quick


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Fell short. Only thing not done is the splash pad.

What sucks more, there are guys across the street pouring sidewalk. Tried to make a deal with them, but they didn't want $250 to pour a 4' x 2' splash pad.

Too an hour to get the metal edging in.


----------



## SnowGuy73

It's the weekend for me....

Unless it doesn't rain tomorrow.


----------



## Bill1090

85*
Sunny

Lots of great views by the colleges!


----------



## Ranger620

On my way up to rainy lake. On 169 saw a guy towing a trailer with a trencher on it. A big one had the blade for trenching not the chain style. Blade was hanging off back of the trailer and a hydraulic line must have gave way or something. At 65 mph the blade dropped down to the tar digging in a good trench. He's not having a good day


----------



## Ranger620

SSS they have a new drone out called the lily you don't have to fly it you wear a gps device and it follows you around


----------



## SnowGuy73

Kare 11 now has a lawn mowing forecast..

Lame!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2003480 said:


> Kare 11 now has a lawn mowing forecast..
> 
> Lame!


Just for you!


----------



## qualitycut

I looked like i was in a knife fight today blood everywhere, was mowing and arm got snagged by a thorn bush and it wasnt very forgiving


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;2003476 said:


> SSS they have a new drone out called the lily you don't have to fly it you wear a gps device and it follows you around


I dated a chick back in the day named Lily. Thankfully she didn't follow me around......I saw her picture on facebook the other day.


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;2003467 said:


> Been there a few times.
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks, and yes we got her going and laid another 150 tons. Not sure if this is what did it but I thought what the heck and poured a bottle of cold water on the fuel pump. It started right up after that.


----------



## ryde307

We had a truck die today. It is a Isuzu cabover, It has been having electrical issues. Seemed like the fuel pump went out but it was a short somewhere. Thought we had it fixed. Truck died today. Kept blowing a fuse. Put a bigger fuse in in it. It made it a couple miles before melting the fuse. Gave up. It's forsale and bought a lawnranger truck from Isuzu this morning. Hope we make some money this year.


----------



## SSS Inc.

That sucks. Seems like lots of people had issues today. 

BTW....Do you have a contact at K-bid? If so could you pm me the name. I talked to the Purplewave people this morning but I want to see what k-bid says. I filled out their form but nobody has called yet. I wil be auctioning three older plow trucks, single axle dump, bobcat bucket brooms etc. etc. etc.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Before you guys plan your day off tomorrow I have this feeling a majority of the day will be dry. I hope I'm right.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2003493 said:


> Before you guys plan your day off tomorrow I have this feeling a majority of the day will be dry. I hope I'm right.


Like you said last time


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2003494 said:


> Like you said last time


Hey, we got in 5 hours of work on Sunday before the rain hit us. NWS has really started messing with their hourly chart. The models are all over the place too.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2003495 said:


> Hey, we got in 5 hours of work on Sunday before the rain hit us. NWS has really started messing with their hourly chart. The models are all over the place too.


Im talking about Tuesday i think i was, just giving you crap. I noticed nws is all over


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;2003484 said:


> Thanks, and yes we got her going and laid another 150 tons. Not sure if this is what did it but I thought what the heck and poured a bottle of cold water on the fuel pump. It started right up after that.


Interesting? Thoughts on why that worked?


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2003471 said:


> Fell short. Only thing not done is the splash pad.
> 
> What sucks more, there are guys across the street pouring sidewalk. Tried to make a deal with them, but they didn't want $250 to pour a 4' x 2' splash pad.
> 
> Too an hour to get the metal edging in.


1 stick every 4 minutes:laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;2003497 said:


> Interesting? Thoughts on why that worked?


I'm no expert on Diesel engines but I have heard( and experienced) that sometimes Fuel pump and/or Injection pumps can heat up and not work properly. They will run fine because they are being cooled by the fuel itself but if they get hot once that process stops such as a shut down situation as I did today(had the machine at idle and tried to move it). It worked great but took me an hour before I thought I would try it. I did some reading tonight and it looks like I was on to something. It can be a sign of an injection pump going bad but not always. The thing ran like a top once we got it running again.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;2003493 said:


> Before you guys plan your day off tomorrow I have this feeling a majority of the day will be dry. I hope I'm right.


Well I'm half hour from international falls so......... I'm not to worried


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2003496 said:


> Im talking about Tuesday i think i was, just giving you crap. I noticed nws is all over


For the record I had no comments on Tuesday's rain until the parking lot we milled out was under 2" of water. That one was NWS's screw up. 

I was all set for a rain day tomorrow but now I'm not so sure. I'll have to take a look at the radar at 5 a.m. I guess.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;2003501 said:


> Well I'm half hour from international falls so......... I'm not to worried


If I were you I would spend at least one day going after Sturgeon. We did a show on them once up on the River and they were a blast. Then order dinner from Giovanni's, Hit up the Border Bar and have a nightcap at Woody's.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2003499 said:


> 1 stick every 4 minutes:laughing:


Ended up with 3 extra that I bought in case we couldn't get it with just 16'ers.

1 piece every 5 minutes.

Well, unless you count that I had one guy prepping, one guy staking, and 2 people filling in around it, then it was 20 minutes per piece.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2003504 said:


> Ended up with 3 extra that I bought in case we couldn't get it with just 16'ers.
> 
> 1 piece every 5 minutes.
> 
> Well, unless you count that I had one guy prepping, one guy staking, and 2 people filling in around it, then it was 20 minutes per piece.


Any after pictures?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2003493 said:


> Before you guys plan your day off tomorrow I have this feeling a majority of the day will be dry. I hope I'm right.


I REALLY hope you're right... Looks like probabilities have dropped for the morning...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2003506 said:


> I REALLY hope you're right... Looks like probabilities have dropped for the morning...


Thats what it looks like to me. Best chance in the Afternoon???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2003505 said:


> Any after pictures?












And yes, this was pre-cleanup.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2003507 said:


>


Well there ya go. I'm not buying into the overnight stuff. I think they are hanging on to that since they have been saying it for two days. I would love rain free until noon or so.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2003510 said:


> Well there ya go. I'm not buying into the overnight stuff. I think they are hanging on to that since they have been saying it for two days. I would love rain free until noon or so.


I would love to go get my splash pad poured in the morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2003509 said:


> And yes, this was pre-cleanup.


And yes, the new list of work includes topdress and seed all of the bare spots of grass before June 9.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I haven't figured out what they thought with this splash pad.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2003502 said:


> I'll have to take a look at the radar at 5 a.m. I guess.


Boy, that sounds familiar...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2003513 said:


> I haven't figured out what they thought with this splash pad.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2003508 said:


> Thats what it looks like to me. Best chance in the Afternoon???


For sure... I hope so, guys worked ahead today, we could be done by Noon!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2003512 said:


> And yes, the new list of work includes topdress and seed all of the bare spots of grass before June 9.


I was going to say.............looks like my backyard.

Speaking of my backyard, anyone know what artificial turf would cost me if I did it myself. Per Sq. Ft.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2003518 said:


> I was going to say.............looks like my backyard.
> 
> Speaking of my backyard, anyone know what artificial turf would cost me if I did it myself. Per Sq. Ft.


Menard's has 11% rebate, so 11% less than normal. 

This property over salts and has a 6'6" plow for 6' sidewalks.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2003519 said:


> Menard's has 11% rebate, so 11% less than normal.
> 
> This property over salts and has a 6'6" plow for 6' sidewalks.


I want the good stuff that looks real. Maybe make a putting green or something where the rink goes. I kill the grass every year on the thin half of the rink. The end that has 12" of ice is always fine. What's up with that?????

****Note: Wife doesn't like the idea. I just ran it by her.


----------



## SSS Inc.

US National Weather Service Twin Cities Minnesota For tonight, we are waiting to see if anything develops in the next couple of hours over Iowa and heads our way later tonight. If that does not develop, then it will likely be late Fri morning before the activity to our NW starts working into the Twin Cities.
Like · 4 minutes ago

Gee whiz they are nice over there at NWS.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2003518 said:


> I was going to say.............looks like my backyard.
> 
> Speaking of my backyard, anyone know what artificial turf would cost me if I did it myself. Per Sq. Ft.


$2-5 a SF for the turf assuming you know someone who can install the 3/4" minus base


----------



## Ranger620

Raining here in I falls


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

No one to make fun of my pic. Hmmmmm...... Still don't know what sucks about metal edging.


I will say this...if you had to do a 100'+ run, that would suck.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;2003522 said:


> $2-5 a SF for the turf assuming you know someone who can install the 3/4" minus base


I know a guy I think. I'm having visions of a super mini...mini golf course. So I would need the shorter stuff.

BTW: I just remembered I was supposed to come see you guys. Sorry about that. Things have been just a few notches more than busy for me.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2003449 said:


> At least the girls out walking are not leaving much to the imagination


Had that yesterday, 3 in the pool ware we mow..........DAMM


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2003524 said:


> No one to make fun of my pic. Hmmmmm...... Still don't know what sucks about metal edging.
> 
> I will say this...if you had to do a 100'+ run, that would suck.


So you didn't have to tie any together and you didn't have to really dig it in? Sounds like a win to me...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2003527 said:


> So you didn't have to tie any together and you didn't have to really dig it in? Sounds like a win to me...


We had 2 spots like the pic where we dug it in on the grass side.
The rest was all just fold the whole piece around the splash pad, since the poured the splash pads on top of the ground, spikes, then fill with rock and put mulch up to the sides.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2003524 said:


> No one to make fun of my pic. Hmmmmm...... Still don't know what sucks about metal edging.
> 
> I will say this...if you had to do a 100'+ run, that would suck.


I like it. I will try to get a pic tomorrow of a 200' plus straight run we did last week.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2003527 said:


> So you didn't have to tie any together and you didn't have to really dig it in? Sounds like a win to me...


This, when we put it in we had to cut some, then level it witht the concrete a ft away and it just sucked, no give up and down like the plastic


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2003529 said:


> I like it. I will try to get a pic tomorrow of a 200' plus straight run we did last week.


I think it looks sharp on a straight, long run.

I'd have to have a edger at that point.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I just want my check. Corporate guy said they have more properties that need this type of work at.

I'll take 1 per month.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2003532 said:


> I just want my check. Corporate guy said they have more properties that need this type of work at.
> 
> I'll take 1 per month.


Sub out the mulch to a blow truck.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2003536 said:


> Sub out the mulch to a blow truck.


Believe it or not, I made more money doing this mulch for the last month than having it blown in.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2003537 said:


> Believe it or not, I made more money doing this mulch for the last month than having it blown in.


Yea but you could have got twice the work done. Not sure how much you installed but they would have had it done in a day or 2.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2003538 said:


> Yea but you could have got twice the work done. Not sure how much you installed but they would have had it done in a day or 2.


But I didn't have the work lined up. I have like a week's worth of landscape lined up besides what the new stuff at this property is.

I have 165 yards of mulch @ $22 / yard, and about 600 man hours in the last month. Some of those man hours include sod work for a day, planting 4 trees, 150 bushes, the edging.

I'm into the project for about $19,000 so far, +/-. Windscapes wanted $11,000 just to blow the mulch in.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Started at around 8 this morning. Just got in from mowing. Did a ton of town homes and a few residentials then at 730 headed to a commercial and got most of it done. Not bad for 3 guys and I left for 3 hours this afternoon for a meeting


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2003540 said:


> But I didn't have the work lined up. I have like a week's worth of landscape lined up besides what the new stuff at this property is.
> 
> I have 165 yards of mulch @ $22 / yard, and about 600 man hours in the last month. Some of those man hours include sod work for a day, planting 4 trees, 150 bushes, the edging.
> 
> I'm into the project for about $19,000 so far, +/-. Windscapes wanted $11,000 just to blow the mulch in.


Sounds like a $45,000 project.


----------



## albhb3

just got done.... anyone ever hit a bump and your vision starts bouncing not cool.... which one of you were getting off on Canterbury around 9 YOUR LIGHTS ARE NOT WORKING!!!


----------



## albhb3

Drakeslayer;2003542 said:


> Sounds like a $45,000 project.


Hey now he aint no etw over on LSpayup


----------



## Ranger620

If you haven't tried it you should try crown royal Apple. Mix it with Sierra mist and it taste like Apple juice


----------



## unit28

Ranger620;2003545 said:


> If you haven't tried it you should try crown royal Apple. Mix it with Sierra mist and it taste like Apple juice


Why not just drink apple juice

Way cheaper


----------



## unit28

My jinx is already working.........

No rain over night over me
like nws said would happen.

And still nothing here to ER

ATTM

Today

Showers and thunderstorms, mainly after noon.*


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2003524 said:


> No one to make fun of my pic. Hmmmmm...... Still don't know what sucks about metal edging.
> 
> I will say this...if you had to do a 100'+ run, that would suck.


Some people who install it
Use stick bed edger
Then 6'-2x4 and mallet to bang it in

in TX where soil is rock hard
Use jack hammer and or pick ax


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2003542 said:


> Sounds like a $45,000 project.


That's where it ended up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2003550 said:


> My jinx is already working.........
> 
> No rain over night over me
> like nws said would happen.
> 
> And still nothing here to ER
> 
> ATTM
> 
> Today
> 
> Showers and thunderstorms, mainly after noon.*


It's currently pouring at my house.


----------



## unit28

Not a drop......
Going to be a good day all around

My house
Dry pavement


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2003554 said:


> It's currently pouring at my house.


Same or at least the noise i hear from yhe gutter sounds like it


----------



## unit28

Chorizo burrito from mcdonalds

Bad idea

Born and raised on Mexican food
I wouldn't dare try that 


Chorizo is a funky sausage that will upset your stomach if you ain't used to it
I guess it's close to spicy chili, sloppy Joe's and spam mixed together


----------



## qualitycut

Geez they even interview hotties on wcco


----------



## unit28

Water vapor shows
Break up for now

Looks to reform from frontal boundaries 
Causes LPS to regenerate more waves
Watching NEB through Ndak to Missouri

And radar attm


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If everything moves through on a fairly straight line, looks like my target areas should stay dry for most of the day.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2003562 said:


> If everything moves through on a fairly straight line, looks like my target areas should stay dry for most of the day.


Not me, that 2nd of the 2 blobs looks to be growing on the north side


----------



## TKLAWN

"Hey creepy" 

Meisha doing traffic on 9 today.


----------



## banonea

Wet here but not bad.

Day 2 of the demo. Got alot done yesterday, but there is more work than thought. Got the floor level, raised it 4" by the time we were done. Last people that remodeled this house should be shot. They took out a support wall for the sedond floor, trashed the walls under the paneling and the wiring mess.....OMG. i will post some photos in a bit.


----------



## unit28

Pocket of LPS in neb
iso bars will graduate from there

Frontal boundaries force it later


----------



## banonea

Glad I not on a mower today


----------



## SnowGuy73

66° overcast breezy.


----------



## Ranger620

I was reading an article about ford super duty. In 2017 it looks like ford is gonna dump the 6.2 and put the 5.0 and ecoboost in the super duties. Still have the diesel of course. Anyone else hear anything about that? Quality??


----------



## CityGuy

64° mostly sunny


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;2003570 said:


> I was reading an article about ford super duty. In 2017 it looks like ford is gonna dump the 6.2 and put the 5.0 and ecoboost in the super duties. Still have the diesel of course. Anyone else hear anything about that? Quality??


I was wondering if they were ever going to put the eco boost in the 250 and 350. Happy with ours so far. Only has 2k miles or so


----------



## SnowGuy73

Couple 13, 14 sprinkles here.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Going to try pulling off 3 hours of mowing


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The young mowing guy wanted Monday off and said he'd work Friday instead.

Guess who isn't here today??

The two 30 something's worked Monday, the one guy hit his 40 hours yesterday at 3 pm. They're both working today.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2003576 said:


> The young mowing guy wanted Monday off and said he'd work Friday instead.
> 
> Guess who isn't here today??
> 
> The two 30 something's worked Monday, the one guy hit his 40 hours yesterday at 3 pm. They're both working today.


Call the kid........
Er, don't call the kid, when he shows up
tell him he has another day off.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2003576 said:


> The young mowing guy wanted Monday off and said he'd work Friday instead.
> 
> Guess who isn't here today??
> 
> The two 30 something's worked Monday, the one guy hit his 40 hours yesterday at 3 pm. They're both working today.


Anyone under 25-30 are hard to deal with. Have a young kid working. He put in close to 15 hours yesterday, previously he worked 3 hours a day at subway. I'm surprised he lasted that long


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;2003580 said:


> Call the kid........
> Er, don't call the kid, when he shows up
> tell him he has another day off.


My main guy didn't show up when he was supposed to one day last year, so I left without him. He was pissed. I said well you weren't here and you were screwing off so I left. He HAD to drive all the way here then not work. I said you won't be real late again, right? Not sure what goes through some of these guys heads


----------



## unit28

Other side of the coin
Hopefully nothing happened like a care accident. 

This week I had two that went on break, one came back in a cruiser the other was taken to the hospital from being in a wreck during break time. 

Also lost another from driving without license
And then another one no show yesterday. 


Not sure if I can keep running my department on fumes.


And yes I'm off today
So we're down to three out of 8 just in my department today
Monday's gonna be funnnnnnnn


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My guy worked 3 extra hours last night. He told other guy "he's gonna hit it hard next week, get 60 hours".


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2003586 said:


> My guy worked 3 extra hours last night. He told other guy "he's gonna hit it hard next week, get 60 hours".


Good
Hopefully weather permitting


----------



## qualitycut

So a tree in my neighbors is touching the high voltage line and some branches are going through the fence, safe or not? Dog tends to chew them but it just got high enough to touch the line


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2003587 said:


> Good
> Hopefully weather permitting


Pretty sure I'm gonna move on. He just doesn't have a "go get it done" attitude.

Just talked to a 26 yo pastor that lives about 2 miles from me. Moved up from TX a year ago. Used to run lawn crews in TX while going through school. Used to running Exmark zero turns / Echo equipment. Mowed big ranches and commercial properties for 4 years. Had a CDL / health card for driving the church van.

Can work anytime except after 6:30 Wednesdays, Sunday mornings. Other than that is down for sun up to sun down.
Gonna try him out tomorrow.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2003590 said:


> Pretty sure I'm gonna move on. He just doesn't have a "go get it done" attitude.
> 
> Just talked to a 26 yo pastor that lives about 2 miles from me. Moved up from TX a year ago. Used to run lawn crews in TX while going through school. Used to running Exmark zero turns / Echo equipment. Mowed big ranches and commercial properties for 4 years. Had a CDL / health card for driving the church van.
> 
> Can work anytime except after 6:30 Wednesdays, Sunday mornings. Other than that is down for sun up to sun down.
> Gonna try him out tomorrow.


Tomorrow? 
Ask him - "cold 'nuff for ya"?

Guarantee he'll smile

ex mark ztrs are very popular in TX

Along with tractors..........hint


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2003590 said:


> Pretty sure I'm gonna move on. He just doesn't have a "go get it done" attitude.
> 
> Just talked to a 26 yo pastor that lives about 2 miles from me. Moved up from TX a year ago. Used to run lawn crews in TX while going through school. Used to running Exmark zero turns / Echo equipment. Mowed big ranches and commercial properties for 4 years. Had a CDL / health card for driving the church van.
> 
> Can work anytime except after 6:30 Wednesdays, Sunday mornings. Other than that is down for sun up to sun down.
> Gonna try him out tomorrow.


Keep your kids away


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2003588 said:


> So a tree in my neighbors is touching the high voltage line and some branches are going through the fence, safe or not? Dog tends to chew them but it just got high enough to touch the line


Safe. You can actually touch the line by hand if the coating on the line is fully intact (nobody be dumb enough to go touch the line!) I would still call the power company and they will come trim the tree.


----------



## albhb3

Ranger620;2003570 said:


> I was reading an article about ford super duty. In 2017 it looks like ford is gonna dump the 6.2 and put the 5.0 and ecoboost in the super duties. Still have the diesel of course. Anyone else hear anything about that? Quality??


shhh do you hear that.... that's the sound of the value of your current ford truck going up


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2003593 said:


> Keep your kids away


:laughing: wow


----------



## albhb3

had an interview with avr today very tempting got to talk to the wife


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2003593 said:


> Keep your kids away


That's crazy how different your first thought and mine was.


----------



## Green Grass

Raining in Mayer


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2003594 said:


> Safe. You can actually touch the line by hand if the coating on the line is fully intact (nobody be dumb enough to go touch the line!) I would still call the power company and they will come trim the tree.


Thats what i did.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2003599 said:


> That's crazy how different your first thought and mine was.


So you thought the same


----------



## qualitycut

Rain is getting close


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2003593 said:


> Keep your kids away


He's not a priest.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2003604 said:


> He's not a priest.


Just keep him away from the schools to be safe


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2003592 said:


> Tomorrow?
> Ask him - "cold 'nuff for ya"?
> 
> Guarantee he'll smile
> 
> ex mark ztrs are very popular in TX
> 
> Along with tractors..........hint


He said he's done tons of bush hogging too in tractors.

He was all excited to hear mine has air conditioning.


----------



## qualitycut

Steady rain


----------



## CityGuy

Misting in Buffalo.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;2003599 said:


> That's crazy how different your first thought and mine was.


Those are different denomination
catholic are Midwestern.......chuckle:laughing:


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2003607 said:


> He said he's done tons of bush hogging too in tractors.
> 
> He was all excited to hear mine has
> mosquito protection


Fixed it.............


----------



## unit28

That draw is getting more pronounced here
Coming from neb/mo


----------



## unit28

This. .......


----------



## qualitycut

I just cut my grass Wednesday and the back yard looks like most do after a week wtf


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2003616 said:


> I just cut my grass Wednesday and the back yard looks like most do after a week wtf


It's that time of year with the shoots and all. Give it a couple weeks, it'll slow down. Wife was griping about how many hours the guys are putting in. Told her the same thing.


----------



## qualitycut

I dont get people, good customer of mine never says anything emails me asking if my invoice was right. We mowed about half of his yard and push mowed and bagged because of new sod ect. charged him 40 to cut it last year charged him 40 this time.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2003616 said:


> I just cut my grass Wednesday and the back yard looks like most do after a week wtf


I'm mowing my yard twice a week. It's growing an inch a day.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2003621 said:


> I'm mowing my yard twice a week. It's growing an inch a day.


Yea thats about mine also front no. Im just glad my customers are not as bad


----------



## qualitycut

I guess im going to start mowing more. 5 new acts this week


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2003620 said:


> I dont get people, good customer of mine never says anything emails me asking if my invoice was right. We mowed about half of his yard and push mowed and bagged because of new sod ect. charged him 40 to cut it last year charged him 40 this time.


Maybe he wants to be charged more.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Done with mowing, just 5 tomorrow.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2003594 said:


> Safe. You can actually touch the line by hand if the coating on the line is fully intact (nobody be dumb enough to go touch the line!) I would still call the power company and they will come trim the tree.


This.........


----------



## Green Grass

NorthernProServ;2003625 said:


> Done with mowing, just 5 tomorrow.


I need another 3 hours and I don't know if that is going to be happening.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I already sent my guys home.


----------



## Green Grass

Starting to rain harder in Mound


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

These are heavy!!!


----------



## unit28

Bill dookie?......


----------



## qualitycut

Went ti get blades and might be leaving with a mower


----------



## unit28

Got Dr Apts today

Dr #1 says 
Microhumaturia

Now on to the podiatric ankleologist


----------



## CityGuy

Steady shower here now.
Number 5 just tweeted that we could see some street flooding later.


----------



## Green Grass

Pouring in Mound and I am soaked. Cafe it my day is over!


----------



## mnlefty

Just found out what NWS means by "torrential downpour" in Forest Lake... Holy cafe.


----------



## qualitycut

Couldnt say no, 0 for 48 no payments till September.


----------



## qualitycut

Well hopefully they het this thing out of the crate and loaded up before the rain.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

mnlefty;2003636 said:


> Just found out what NWS means by "torrential downpour" in Forest Lake... Holy cafe.


Good, just had a home owner on first lake leave a voicemail complaining that we aren't weeding in the planting areas.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2003637 said:


> Couldnt say no, 0 for 48 no payments till September.


What you get ?


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2003640 said:


> What you get ?


Ferris walk behind 52 inch


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2003641 said:


> Ferris walk behind 52 inch


To much exercise


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2003639 said:


> Good, just had a home owner on first lake leave a voicemail complaining that we aren't weeding in the planting areas.


I hate those. People sure are pissed when I tell them they hired me to take care of the grass and never mentioned bed maintenance.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;2003642 said:


> To much exercise


That and fairly expensive for what you get. But then it depends on your target. If it's mainly residential, then it makes sense, somewhat


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2003642 said:


> To much exercise


Not with a velke


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2003637 said:


> Couldnt say no, 0 for 48 no payments till September.


I got 0% for 42 months for the exmarks I bought.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2003644 said:


> That and fairly expensive for what you get. But then it depends on your target. If it's mainly residential, then it makes sense, somewhat


5800 plus tax, i have a mix of everything but hilly so that is my best choice. I can't justify 12 k for a zero turn when i only mow 15 places, yea i could use it on a few of the places but not a good return on my money.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2003647 said:


> 5800 plus tax, i have a mix of everything but hilly so that is my best choice. I can't justify 12 k for a zero turn when i only mow 15 places, yea i could use it on a few of the places but not a good return on my money.


Exmark is 10 for E series 60" without fleet. I think they came out to 8xxx each


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2003641 said:


> Ferris walk behind 52 inch


Nice! if you need a sulky....get a kage.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light rain now.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2003590 said:


> Pretty sure I'm gonna move on. He just doesn't have a "go get it done" attitude.
> 
> Just talked to a 26 yo pastor that lives about 2 miles from me. Moved up from TX a year ago. Used to run lawn crews in TX while going through school. Used to running Exmark zero turns / Echo equipment. Mowed big ranches and commercial properties for 4 years. Had a CDL / health card for driving the church van.
> 
> Can work anytime except after 6:30 Wednesdays, Sunday mornings. Other than that is down for sun up to sun down.
> Gonna try him out tomorrow.


Uhhhh yeah... Sounds solid!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2003599 said:


> That's crazy how different your first thought and mine was.


Assuming you thought the same as me? Sounds solid...


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2003653 said:


> Assuming you thought the same as me? Sounds solid...


You are correct.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2003654 said:


> You are correct.


He's gonna run for a couple of hours tomorrow. Figure I'll have him meet us onsite, say "there's a mower on the trailer, back it out".

If he pulls the handles in before he tries to start it, he hasn't run lawn crews for a number of years.

If he starts it up, backs it out, blows grass all over the parking lot, hopefully he can listen.

If he starts it up, backs it out, mows without blowing grass all over the parking lot, we may have a winner.


----------



## banonea

Here is some of the better work of the past remodeling ......





I had to use a 22ton jack to lift the 2 floor back in place.....


----------



## ryde307

^^^^ That looks like fun.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2003655 said:


> He's gonna run for a couple of hours tomorrow. Figure I'll have him meet us onsite, say "there's a mower on the trailer, back it out".
> 
> If he pulls the handles in before he tries to start it, he hasn't run lawn crews for a number of years.
> 
> If he starts it up, backs it out, blows grass all over the parking lot, hopefully he can listen.
> 
> If he starts it up, backs it out, mows without blowing grass all over the parking lot, we may have a winner.


Just ask him if he's a cowboys fan
If he is, then "WE" have a winner


----------



## banonea

ryde307;2003657 said:


> ^^^^ That looks like fun.


some of the stupid s*** they did back in the seventy's


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2003656 said:


> Here is some of the better work of the past remodeling ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to use a 22ton jack to lift the 2 floor back in place.....


Wow. Atleast it's not nob and tube.


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;2003649 said:


> Exmark is 10 for E series 60" without fleet. I think they came out to 8xxx each


X-series 10 on fleet 0%. Nice mower!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;2003661 said:


> X-series 10 on fleet 0%. Nice mower!


Next time I'll upgrade. Hopefully they will have a nice suspension system plus the iso mount seat


----------



## CityGuy

Still drizzling and a little windy now.
If this keeps up I will have to have green come bale it for me.


----------



## unit28

Temps dropped
Gonna be chili fishing in the morning


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2003663 said:


> Still drizzling and a little windy now.
> If this keeps up I will have to have green come bale it for me.


You drowning?


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;2003662 said:


> Next time I'll upgrade. Hopefully they will have a nice suspension system plus the iso mount seat


New ones cut way better too.

They shortened the front forks, 15' cuts 10x better than the 10' I traded.


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;2003666 said:


> New ones cut way better too.
> 
> They shortened the front forks, 15' cuts 10x better.


Thanks now I want a new one!


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;2003667 said:


> Thanks now I want a new one!


Well, with all your new work you probably need one.


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;2003668 said:


> Well, with all your new work you probably need one.


I should get rid of the 08 since it has 1700 ours on it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2003669 said:


> I should get rid of the 08 since it has 1700 ours on it.


Sell your '08 and buy my '13 with 950 hours on it. Then I can pimp the Altoz.


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;2003660 said:


> Wow. Atleast it's not nob and tube.


I had knob and tube in my first house AND one......I repeat ONE 30 amp fuse. I rewired the whole house in the first week.


----------



## Bill1090

And they said it was going to rain all day. HA!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;2003666 said:


> New ones cut way better too.
> 
> They shortened the front forks, 15' cuts 10x better than the 10' I traded.


I have 2 15s. One runs kinda rough but has a great cut. The other runs great and cut rough. I need to check deck pitch on it


----------



## jimslawnsnow

3 dry days then chances of rain daily after that


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;2003671 said:


> I had knob and tube in my first house AND one......I repeat ONE 30 amp fuse. I rewired the whole house in the first week.


how the heck did they get by with that


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;2003678 said:


> how the heck did they get by with that


I didn't. I replaced everything including a new service panel in the first week. I did manage to run a floor sander with it.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2003665 said:


> You drowning?


Not yet but 19x3 is not helping


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;2003679 said:


> I didn't. I replaced everything including a new service panel in the first week. I did manage to run a floor sander with it.


ohh boywesport


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;2003671 said:


> I had knob and tube in my first house AND one......I repeat ONE 30 amp fuse. I rewired the whole house in the first week.


Never personally seem it just pics and tv. Seems like a real fire hazard.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2003655 said:


> He's gonna run for a couple of hours tomorrow. Figure I'll have him meet us onsite, say "there's a mower on the trailer, back it out".
> 
> If he pulls the handles in before he tries to start it, he hasn't run lawn crews for a number of years.
> 
> If he starts it up, backs it out, blows grass all over the parking lot, hopefully he can listen.
> 
> If he starts it up, backs it out, mows without blowing grass all over the parking lot, we may have a winner.


Sounds like a good plan


----------



## CityGuy

Hey Green next time we stop over leave your truck open. Its kinda hard to mess with you with it locked.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2003684 said:


> Hey Green next time we stop over leave your truck open. Its kinda hard to mess with you with it locked.


That is why I have to leave it locked!


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;2003682 said:


> Never personally seem it just pics and tv. Seems like a real fire hazard.


grew up in an old farm house every once in a while when you flipped a switch it would let off a puff of smoke.... still stands today... haunted as fawk


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2003685 said:


> That is why I have to leave it locked!


Figure. Was going to have a little fun with you the other night.


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;2003682 said:


> Never personally seem it just pics and tv. Seems like a real fire hazard.


Oh yeah.. People have told me in basements people would use the wires to hang stuff like cloths. Most of my wires had no insulation left. I had to get some shady insurance for the first month too because nobody would insure the house. Once the new wires were in I got "normal" insurance.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2003687 said:


> Figure. Was going to have a little fun with you the other night.


my keys where hanging in my locker.


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;2003677 said:


> 3 dry days then chances of rain daily after that


My jinx is looking better
thought it'd rain all week


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2003690 said:


> my keys where hanging in my locker.


Well didn't think to look there. Now I know.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;2003689 said:


> Oh yeah.. People have told me in basements people would use the wires to hang stuff like cloths. Most of my wires had no insulation left. I had to get some shady insurance for the first month too because nobody would insure the house. Once the new wires were in I got "normal" insurance.


It's interesting what insurance companies do with diffrent things. Mine wanted to know when we got a new furnace because it dropped the rate. I would have thought it would have gone up.


----------



## Bill1090

Novak's thinking big things for next week.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2003697 said:


> Novak's thinking big things for next week.


Yea awesome all we need is more rain


----------



## CityGuy

Hey Green are you guys going to the county fair this year?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2003697 said:


> Novak's thinking big things for next week.


He's nuts. I like when I look out the window and see rain. I also see rain on the radar and he posts "rain likely today". I tried to precribe to his service and didn't get a call back just to see if it's much different than his face book posts as well as his videos


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2003700 said:


> Hey Green are you guys going to the county fair this year?


yeah we usually go out there with the kids.


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2003701 said:


> He's nuts. I like when I look out the window and see rain. I also see rain on the radar and he posts "rain likely today". I tried to precribe to his service and didn't get a call back just to see if it's much different than his face book posts as well as his videos


Does he continue his weather service through the summer?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2003703 said:


> Does he continue his weather service through the summer?


i don't know? I would think so. if I had gotten a call back I would have the answer


----------



## SSS Inc.

So I hit my head pretty darn hard today with a big metal pipe. Starting to think I have a concussion or something. Things are a bit blurry from time to time.

Well at least the Twins are kicking butt again. 4-0


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;2003705 said:


> So I hit my head pretty darn hard today with a big metal pipe. Starting to think I have a concussion or something. Things are a bit blurry from time to time.
> 
> Well at least the Twins are kicking butt again. 4-0


Have a few beers. It'll make you feel better.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2003702 said:


> yeah we usually go out there with the kids.


Let me know what day your thinking. We are going to try it with the little one.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;2003707 said:


> Have a few beers. It'll make you feel better.


That's my plan. Not sure if it will work....I just hope I wake up.


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;2003710 said:


> Let me know what day your thinking. We are going to try it with the little one.


Here is a partial list of things I would never do with a newborn.

-Baseball Games
-Hockey
-Football Games
-Movies
-Soccer......Nobody should do this one.
-Fairs. both county and state.
-Bars
-Any adult recreational activity
-Anything in the hot sun
-Anything with excessive noise....Such as a concert, midway, or loud farm animals.
-Fireworks.
-Soccer match... Again, nobody should do this.
-Auctions.....Too loud
-Shopping on Black Friday
-Protests.....Peaceful or otherwise
-Walmart.......Its just not right. Target is ok especially if you are by yourself. Lots of yoga clad ladies will try to help you.
- The beach
- The playground....Because its just stupid if your kid can't actually play yet. Trust me I see this happen.

Just stay home its just not worth it.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2003712 said:


> Here is a partial list of things I would never do with a newborn.
> 
> -Baseball Games
> -Hockey
> -Football Games
> -Movies
> -Soccer......Nobody should do this one.
> -Fairs. both county and state.
> -Bars
> -Any adult recreational activity
> -Anything in the hot sun
> -Anything with excessive noise....Such as a concert, midway, or loud farm animals.
> -Fireworks.
> -Soccer match... Again, nobody should do this.
> -Auctions.....Too loud
> -Shopping on Black Friday
> -Protests.....Peaceful or otherwise
> -Walmart.......Its just not right. Target is ok especially if you are by yourself. Lots of yoga clad ladies will try to help you.
> - The beach
> - The playground....Because its just stupid if your kid can't actually play yet. Trust me I see this happen.
> 
> Just stay home its just not worth it.


Post of the year!!!!!!Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2003712 said:


> Protests.....Peaceful or otherwise


Totally... like the 10 year old kid that got pepper sprayed in your fine City the other week... I feel bad for the kid........
Because his parents are crazy...


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2003660 said:


> Wow. Atleast it's not nob and tube.


Some of it is....


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2003714 said:


> Totally... like the 10 year old kid that got pepper sprayed in your fine City the other week... I feel bad for the kid........
> Because his parents are crazy...


Wasn't it like midnight too? My 9 year old is sleeping by 8:30.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Looks like Tampa will beat the Rangers.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;2003717 said:


> Looks like Tampa will beat the Rangers.


I shouldn't care buy my 6 yo and I picked them to root for. We also picked the Ducks. A Chicago/Tampa series doesn't do anything for me.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2003716 said:


> Wasn't it like midnight too? My 9 year old is sleeping by 8:30.


It was like 930-10... but same difference... He should have been in bed


----------



## Polarismalibu

Tampa has this in the bag


----------



## banonea

albhb3;2003678 said:


> how the heck did they get by with that


Back in the day......


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2003682 said:


> Never personally seem it just pics and tv. Seems like a real fire hazard.


Most of the wiring in this house is the cloth covered asbestos wiring


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;2003712 said:


> Here is a partial list of things I would never do with a newborn.
> 
> -Baseball Games
> -Hockey
> -Football Games
> -Movies
> -Soccer......Nobody should do this one.
> -Fairs. both county and state.
> -Bars
> -Any adult recreational activity
> -Anything in the hot sun
> -Anything with excessive noise....Such as a concert, midway, or loud farm animals.
> -Fireworks.
> -Soccer match... Again, nobody should do this.
> -Auctions.....Too loud
> -Shopping on Black Friday
> -Protests.....Peaceful or otherwise
> -Walmart.......Its just not right. Target is ok especially if you are by yourself. Lots of yoga clad ladies will try to help you.
> - The beach
> - The playground....Because its just stupid if your kid can't actually play yet. Trust me I see this happen.
> 
> Just stay home its just not worth it.


Just let them eat dirt and they will live forever.......look at me.


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;2003725 said:


> Just let them eat dirt and they will live forever.......look at me.


and me


----------



## djagusch

SSS Inc.;2003712 said:


> Here is a partial list of things I would never do with a newborn.
> 
> -Baseball Games
> -Hockey
> -Football Games
> -Movies
> -Soccer......Nobody should do this one.
> -Fairs. both county and state.
> -Bars
> -Any adult recreational activity
> -Anything in the hot sun
> -Anything with excessive noise....Such as a concert, midway, or loud farm animals.
> -Fireworks.
> -Soccer match... Again, nobody should do this.
> -Auctions.....Too loud
> -Shopping on Black Friday
> -Protests.....Peaceful or otherwise
> -Walmart.......Its just not right. Target is ok especially if you are by yourself. Lots of yoga clad ladies will try to help you.
> - The beach
> - The playground....Because its just stupid if your kid can't actually play yet. Trust me I see this happen.
> 
> Just stay home its just not worth it.


I agree minus maybe going to walmart. I've been told by multi people that I had my diaper changed on the bar table at the neighborhood bar. Just never seemed right


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2003717 said:


> Looks like Tampa will beat the Rangers.


I hope my customer still pays me his brother told me he bet 20k on the rangers


----------



## Polarismalibu

So I had a big offer thrown at me today. I had been tossing the idea of getting a dump truck around. Well I got offered full time work with almost unlimited ot as well. I have someone that can drive it when i am doing other projects.

Is All you need is a cdl for a quad or quint axle? The money is making my wheels spin in my head.

Just can't decide if it's a dumb idea or not


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2003730 said:


> So I had a big offer thrown at me today. I had been tossing the idea of getting a dump truck around. Well I got offered full time work with almost unlimited ot as well. I have someone that can drive it when i am doing other projects.
> 
> Is All you need is a cdl for a quad or quint axle? The money is making my wheels spin in my head.
> 
> Just can't decide if it's a dumb idea or not


My buddy has 6 of them, unless you can fix everything yourself no


----------



## SnowGuy73

47° breezy clear.


----------



## CityGuy

45° sunny and breezy


----------



## banonea

Day 3, Goin to tey to get last of the demo and framing done today.


----------



## qualitycut

No more drinking for this guy, and why of all days the 35 year old who lives at his parents for free after they moved out and doesnt have a job decide to mow on Saturday morning at 730 am. With an old noisy lawn boy


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2003743 said:


> No more drinking for this guy, and why of all days the 35 year old who lives at his parents for free after they moved out and doesnt have a job decide to mow on Saturday morning at 730 am. With an old noisy lawn boy


I get more annoyed by the people that mow at 7:30 in the evening.


----------



## SnowGuy73

1/2" of rain here yesterday.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2003744 said:


> I get more annoyed by the people that mow at 7:30 in the evening.


Thats the thing it either 730 at night or 730 in the morning on the weekend when he doeant do anything all day or week


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2003743 said:


> No more drinking for this guy, and why of all days the 35 year old who lives at his parents for free after they moved out and doesnt have a job decide to mow on Saturday morning at 730 am. With an old noisy lawn boy


Hell, we started the other day at 5:30 am......my boy were pissed, but we did all but 4 we did the day before in 13 hours. Good thing too, rained the next day all day.


----------



## NorthernProServ

50 and sunny, how every day should be


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2003746 said:


> Thats the thing it either 730 at night or 730 in the morning on the weekend when he doeant do anything all day or week


I hear you.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2003748 said:


> 50 and sunny, how every day should be


This.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2003748 said:


> 50 and sunny, how every day should be


Oh yeah!!!


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2003743 said:


> No more drinking for this guy, and why of all days the 35 year old who lives at his parents for free after they moved out and doesnt have a job decide to mow on Saturday morning at 730 am. With an old noisy lawn boy


I think that we have heard that before.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

65 and cloudy. Friggin FREEZING right now.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2003745 said:


> 1/2" of rain here yesterday.


About the same here.


----------



## CityGuy

Had to double mow the lawn. Atleast it looks good now.


----------



## CityGuy

Going to be a long afternoon. I guess the in-laws invited themselves and the wife couldn't say no. I was so looking forward to a quiet relaxing day.


----------



## Bill1090

55*

Too cafing cold out!


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;2003761 said:


> Going to be a long afternoon. I guess the in-laws invited themselves and the wife couldn't say no. I was so looking forward to a quiet relaxing day.


ha haha hahahahahahahaha you best go mow the lawn again


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;2003763 said:


> ha haha hahahahahahahaha you best go mow the lawn again


Thinking about texting green to see if he needs any help today. Free labor.
And praying for a structure fire. That will kill 8 hours.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2003760 said:


> Had to double mow the lawn. Atleast it looks good now.


Sucks more when it's whole schools that have to be double.cut.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;2003766 said:


> Sucks more when it's whole schools that have to be double.cut.


I bet..........


----------



## qualitycut

New height adjustment is pretty slick


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2003732 said:


> My buddy has 6 of them, unless you can fix everything yourself no


So he's making pretty good money I take it? Kinda seems like buying a pickup it makes no sense to buy a used one without a warranty to me .


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2003764 said:


> Thinking about texting green to see if he needs any help today. Free labor.
> And praying for a structure fire. That will kill 8 hours.


I already did 7 yards of mulch. Now I have the kids


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2003766 said:


> Sucks more when it's whole schools that have to be double.cut.


That really sucks! Your using the big tractor for that??


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;2003757 said:


> I think that we have heard that before.


Multiple times.....


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;2003771 said:


> So he's making pretty good money I take it? Kinda seems like buying a pickup it makes no sense to buy a used one without a warranty to me .


Isn't the warranty only 12 months? Used is a lot less.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;2003775 said:


> Isn't the warranty only 12 months? Used is a lot less.


7 years 200,000 miles.

If it's running enough were the payment it's a big deal it se like the way to go because of that


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;2003776 said:


> 7 years 200,000 miles.
> 
> If it's running enough were the payment it's a big deal it se like the way to go because of that


who offers that??


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;2003778 said:


> who offers that??


It's a western star. I'm not sure if it's actually them or if the dealer adds a extended warranty on.


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;2003781 said:


> It's a western star. I'm not sure if it's actually them or if the dealer adds a extended warranty on.


I just knew that KW and Pete offer 12 month regular warranty.


----------



## qualitycut

This mower is going to take some getting used to. Shoots grass about 5 feer farther with the deflector down than my other 1 did with it off. Noticeably faster as well should have bought it sooner


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;2003782 said:


> I just knew that KW and Pete offer 12 month regular warranty.


I was looking at a kw t800 to start with. I have a friend who works on the western stars he talked me into them. Still not sure if I'm going to do it but it will be a western star if I do.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2003773 said:


> That really sucks! Your using the big tractor for that??


Big tractor doesn't work for crap this time of year with the rear discharge decks.

All 60" double cuts.

The one this afternoon, we'll have to do 3-4 times.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2003787 said:


> Big tractor doesn't work for crap this time of year with the rear discharge decks.
> 
> All 60" double cuts.
> 
> The one this afternoon, we'll have to do 3-4 times.


Schools are out end of week

Let 'er buck chuck


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2003787 said:


> Big tractor doesn't work for crap this time of year with the rear discharge decks.
> 
> All 60" double cuts.
> 
> The one this afternoon, we'll have to do 3-4 times.


Dont wait so long in between


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2003789 said:


> Dont wait so long in between


The triple cut one was done Monday night of this week.

I got one up on SSS. My new guy called and showed when he said he would.

Need to train him a bit. He can run a mower, just gotta work the little stuff like paying attention to the discharge and keeping the grass in the grass.

Keeping grass off the sides of trees, sewer pipes, etc.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2003790 said:


> The triple cut one was done Monday night of this week.
> 
> I got one up on SSS. My new guy called and showed when he said he would.
> 
> Need to train him a bit. He can run a mower, just gotta work the little stuff like paying attention to the discharge and keeping the grass in the grass.
> 
> Keeping grass off the sides of trees, sewer pipes, etc.


First thing I learned too, bluegrass is sticky,

warm season grass isn't sticky like bluegrass.

Also people seeing sedheads, I'm wondering if some people don't know it also could be poa.


----------



## CityGuy

Someone please shoot me and put me out of this misery.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Frost advisory tonight.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Don't sit at the diesel pump on the phone for 10 mins, then jump out and put 4 gallons in your civic....jackass


----------



## NorthernProServ

CityGuy;2003793 said:


> Someone please shoot me and put me out of this misery.


That bad huh?

Going to the in-laws tomorrow, actually looking forward to it...haha...they have 80 acres to have fun on.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2003793 said:


> Someone please shoot me and put me out of this misery.


Guess you wouldn't do well where my MIL lives next door and my parents live right behind us???


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2003802 said:


> Guess you wouldn't do well where my MIL lives next door and my parents live right behind us???


So that's why you work so much!


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2003793 said:


> Someone please shoot me and put me out of this misery.


My garage needs cleaning.


----------



## unit28

Going to get an early start tomorrow


----------



## TKLAWN

All the negativity in this town sucks!.....


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2003806 said:


> My garage needs cleaning.


Might take you up on that yet.


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;2003808 said:


> All the negativity in this town sucks!.....


I'm having a great day. My skeleton crew and I banged out a good sized job today. Very profitable Saturday.

I'm glad lawnmwrs guy worked out. We have three coming in next week. We'll see.

Last but not least....k-bid or purplewave. Thinking kbid because I want my own auction not combined with other peoples stuff.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Jeez is it wet. The last lawn I had to quit because it was making mud tracks. Lawn next door. Same thing. Couldn't figure out why that crews mower was just sitting there. They left parts unmowed too.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Still can't believe I bought a ford


----------



## djagusch

jimslawnsnow;2003818 said:


> Still can't believe I bought a ford


You will come to realize the mistake later. Suburbans are a great family rig, holds more crap too.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2003809 said:


> Might take you up on that yet.


Mine too. There is a beer fridge in it to help ya


----------



## jimslawnsnow

djagusch;2003821 said:


> You will come to realize the mistake later. Suburbans are a great family rig, holds more crap too.


There's plenty of room in here. The back are seems bigger than the suburbans we looked at. We got the EL. Kids love it more than the mini van. I swore I'd never buy another ford product after the 6.0 fiasco


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2003796 said:


> Don't sit at the diesel pump on the phone for 10 mins, then jump out and put 4 gallons in your civic....jackass


Ughhh... I used to hate that...


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2003825 said:


> There's plenty of room in here. The back are seems bigger than the suburbans we looked at. We got the EL. Kids love it more than the mini van. I swore I'd never buy another ford product after the 6.0 fiasco


Haters gonna hate...


----------



## Polarismalibu

djagusch;2003821 said:


> You will come to realize the mistake later. Suburbans are a great family rig, holds more crap too.


They have a expedition the same size. The ltz suburbans are sweet though.

If I had extra money and a big family I would just get a new superduty made into a excursion


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2003814 said:


> Jeez is it wet. The last lawn I had to quit because it was making mud tracks. Lawn next door. Same thing. Couldn't figure out why that crews mower was just sitting there. They left parts unmowed too.


I was going to take a pic of the triple cut school, but decided not to.

I don't want anymore people seeing than will as is.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wife just informed me we aren't leaving for Virginia Beach until Saturday.

I've had it in my head all along we were leaving Friday. 

Takes a bit of pressure off.

Still gonna try to bust out 5 more yards tonight though.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2003834 said:


> I was going to take a pic of the triple cut school, but decided not to.
> 
> I don't want anymore people seeing than will as is.


At least it's not a residential


----------



## Doughboy12

I want to mow something. Who wants free help tomorrow?
Use to work at a golf course and I miss it.


----------



## Bill1090

I bought a Stihl FS90 today. I miss my Echo with the speedfeed already.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2003842 said:


> I bought a Stihl FS90 today. I miss my Echo with the speedfeed already.


I thought you quit? Put a speed feed on it


----------



## Doughboy12

That play was sooooo far off sides it wasn't even funny.


----------



## Doughboy12

The dreded two goal lead late in the third.


----------



## Doughboy12

Well that was short lived....bwahahahahah


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2003843 said:


> I thought you quit? Put a speed feed on it


I might be making a comeback. Sitting inside all day sucks. Not sure I could do it for the rest of my life.

Looking into a speedfeed now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2003843 said:


> I thought you quit? Put a speed feed on it


First thing I do, pull the OEM off and put speed feed head on.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It got dark out. Starting to lose the motivation to get the other 4.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yep, I lost the motivation. More work for tomorrow.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2003851 said:


> Yep, I lost the motivation. More work for tomorrow.


How many hours you do today? 15?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2003848 said:


> I might be making a comeback. Sitting inside all day sucks. Not sure I could do it for the rest of my life.
> 
> Looking into a speedfeed now.


An echo will fit if that's what your used to


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2003849 said:


> First thing I do, pull the OEM off and put speed feed head on.


Same here. Just had to buy 2 heads. My new guy likea to rest them on concrete while trimming


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2003855 said:


> Same here. Just had to buy 2 heads. My new guy likea to rest them on concrete while trimming


Mine do the same. Gotta figure out the part number for the bottom plastic piece.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2003853 said:


> How many hours you do today? 15?


Yep. 7am -10 pm. Had dinner at Applebee's for an hour with the fam though.


----------



## qualitycut

Was burning some brush and moving crap around at the shop, just getting outback to go and probably watch American sniper. Beautiful night. Love this weather


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2003857 said:


> Yep. 7am -10 pm. Had dinner at Applebee's for an hour with the fam though.


Wow what a slacker!


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2003858 said:


> Beautiful night. Love this weather


This....sat at the garage and had a cigar after spraying the lawn. After fixing a leak in the tank drain.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Walked in the house, first thing the wife says "hey, grab me a beer".

If it was 4 or 5, I'd be all for it. Not just 1.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2003861 said:


> Walked in the house, first thing the wife says "hey, grab me a beer".
> 
> If it was 4 or 5, I'd be all for it. Not just 1.


Maybe you can get lucky !


----------



## banonea

All my progress I made yesterday was shot right to hell today, had to remove it all amd more, now replacing ALL the plumbing and water lines. Plugged tight, don't know what is and I don't want to........:realmad:

Then I got to spend $3500.00 on materials. Into it for $6500.00 right now and it has only been 4 days


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2003863 said:


> All my progress I made yesterday was shot right to hell today, had to remove it all amd more, now replacing ALL the plumbing and water lines. Plugged tight, don't know what is and I don't want to........:realmad:
> 
> Then I got to spend $3500.00 on materials. Into it for $6500.00 right now and it has only been 4 days


Looks like the one I pulled out last year.


----------



## CityGuy

41° and clear


----------



## unit28

Dew?
Frost?

I got nuthin .....


----------



## unit28

Dews are lower than temps
Nothing to cause precip attm

Coffee down


Grasshopper out


----------



## CityGuy

Quiet at the houses. Just the way I like it.
Been to Cub already. Guess I'll start on breakfast.


----------



## unit28

Roundabouts, thoughts ?
don't have those in tx. Nor the on ramp traffic signals

anyway,


*The Commercial Vehicle Safety Alliance's (CVSA) 28th annual International Roadcheck will take place June 2-4, 2015.*

Main points will be load securing
Other issue will be full 37 point inspection

Expect slight delays


----------



## SnowGuy73

46° breezy clear


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm tired. Hard to get going this morning.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2003877 said:


> I'm tired. Hard to get going this morning.


I sedond that


----------



## snowman55

4 hrs to cut my lawn still not happy with it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2003862 said:


> Maybe you can get lucky !


I fell asleep on the couch about 10 minutes after getting it for her.

Role reversal complete.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;2003879 said:


> 4 hrs to cut my lawn still not happy with it


I gave up on being happy. We're just cutting right now.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2003881 said:


> I gave up on being happy. We're just cutting right now.


Till the groth slows down, we are in the same boat


----------



## djagusch

banonea;2003878 said:


> I sedond that


I Third that


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

'Spose....ain't nothing getting done sitting on the couch.

Time to go get some Rockstars and Twix bars. 2 schools, 1 football field and the four I didn't get last night. Done by 8 tonight?


----------



## djagusch

snowman55;2003879 said:


> 4 hrs to cut my lawn still not happy with it


Why have that big of a yard at home? I have 30 minutes max at home to mow and I think that's too much.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;2003856 said:


> Mine do the same. Gotta figure out the part number for the bottom plastic piece.


Just stop by the dealer, they should have the bottom cap for them. I kept a extra or two in the truck.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Nice day out. Not a cloud in the sky


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;2003887 said:


> Just stop by the dealer, they should have the bottom cap for them. I kept a extra or two in the truck.


Neither Hugo nor LTG have them. The other day I was at Merriam Park Repair, they had them.


----------



## Bill1090

Frost earlier this morning.


----------



## snowman55

djagusch;2003886 said:


> Why have that big of a yard at home? I have 30 minutes max at home to mow and I think that's too much.


I live in a house lawn-mowing built. Usually just have it on a route but crews are behind so I cut it. Not that big but I like it cut at 1 in so it takes a few passes.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;2003890 said:


> Neither Hugo nor LTG have them. The other day I was at Merriam Park Repair, they had them.


My guy has them. Need the small or large ones.


----------



## djagusch

snowman55;2003892 said:


> I live in a house lawn-mowing built. Usually just have it on a route but crews are behind so I cut it. Not that big but I like it cut at 1 in so it takes a few passes.


I cut mine at 4.5 in. Great for the kids walking barefoot.


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;2003874 said:


> Roundabouts, thoughts ?
> don't have those in tx. Nor the on ramp traffic signals
> 
> anyway,
> 
> *The Commercial Vehicle Safety Alliance's (CVSA) 28th annual International Roadcheck will take place June 2-4, 2015.*
> 
> Main points will be load securing
> Other issue will be full 37 point inspection
> 
> Expect slight delays


Good idea, suck to plow, and nobody knows how to use them.


----------



## CityGuy

Anybody know if a chemical, liquid or granular, that will keep dogs out of your yard? Neighbors dog keeps crapping in my yard. I've asked nicely several times for him to keep the dog out. I've put the crap on his stoop and in front of his garage to make a point. 
I'm done being nice. If no chemical then I will get the city and sheriffs office involved as a last resort.
I don't want to hurt or kill the dog just want to drive him away from my yard.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

someone is off a few years on this mower

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/grq/4983846150.html


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;2003896 said:


> Anybody know if a chemical, liquid or granular, that will keep dogs out of your yard? Neighbors dog keeps crapping in my yard. I've asked nicely several times for him to keep the dog out. I've put the crap on his stoop and in front of his garage to make a point.
> I'm done being nice. If no chemical then I will get the city and sheriffs office involved as a last resort.
> I don't want to hurt or kill the dog just want to drive him away from my yard.


Menards has some dog stopper spray. I don't know how well it would work though.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2003855 said:


> Same here. Just had to buy 2 heads. My new guy likea to rest them on concrete while trimming


Ughh... The worst is when they are too stupid to realize they burned through the cheaper plastic cap and now you have to replace more expensive parts... I'm assigning a personal weed whip this year... You burn through it, you have to come to me...


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;2003898 said:


> Menards has some dog stopper spray. I don't know how well it would work though.


Might have to give it a try and see.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2003896 said:


> Anybody know if a chemical, liquid or granular, that will keep dogs out of your yard? Neighbors dog keeps crapping in my yard. I've asked nicely several times for him to keep the dog out. I've put the crap on his stoop and in front of his garage to make a point.
> I'm done being nice. If no chemical then I will get the city and sheriffs office involved as a last resort.
> I don't want to hurt or kill the dog just want to drive him away from my yard.


Temporary snow fence. The dog will learn to go somewhere else and usually continue to go there.

I did that at my parents house because of the dog next door. It worked great


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;2003897 said:


> someone is off a few years on this mower
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/grq/4983846150.html


You think it's newer?


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2003901 said:


> Might have to give it a try and see.


Good fences make good neighbors.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;2003905 said:


> You think it's newer?


Way older.....


----------



## Greenery

My neighbors like to keep their lawn at a lush 18". They haven't mowed their back yard since the summer of 2013.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Greenery;2003909 said:


> My neighbors like to keep their lawn at a lush 18". They haven't mowed their back yard since the summer of 2013.


I neighbor to a customer used to do that to her whole yard. She said she could hear the grass scream when it got cut. Not sure if she's still there as its been mowed weekly for the last 2 seasons. She also has a rope fence dividing her back yard and my customers


----------



## qualitycut

Well decided to go mow a few commercials today to get a head start.


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;2003913 said:


> Well decided to go mow a few commercials today to get a head start.


Ok lwnmrmann jr.


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2003914 said:


> Ok lwnmrmann jr.


They are bigger places with hardly any trimming so easier to do them myself plus then hopefully get the rest done tomorrow instead of going into Tuesday.


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;2003906 said:


> Good fences make good neighbors.


Want to but might look funny all the way around the yard. Craps in my front yard.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2003903 said:


> Temporary snow fence. The dog will learn to go somewhere else and usually continue to go there.
> 
> I did that at my parents house because of the dog next door. It worked great


You thinking the Orange or green 4 foot high or so?


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2003917 said:


> You thinking the Orange or green 4 foot high or so?


Yep. I did the green so it didn't stand out so much.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well....... Probably just ruined my vacation next week.

Texted the wife about 9:30 saying I was doing a smaller school, then the larger one. Larger one takes about 8 hours by myself when I have to trim it.

Said if our oldest didn't have any plans, that I needed him to help me.

She called about 10:15, said it's $15 wrist band today at the MOA and wanted to know if I wanted to go.

I was dumbfounded. I asked her "really?? You just asked me that??" and then hung up.

I spose I should just make plans to work next week.


----------



## djagusch

jimslawnsnow;2003897 said:


> someone is off a few years on this mower
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/grq/4983846150.html


It's in the 97 to 00 year range.


----------



## qualitycut

So get this e-mail today i have been talking with the wife its sod rock and about 8 bushes spent 2 hours at Gertens with her. 
Jimmy would appreciate if you could actually talk to him instead of emailing him. He is home right now before he goes to work. He is working later today.
Please call at 



kinda rude?


----------



## qualitycut

Does discount tire do small lawn trailer tires?


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2003912 said:


> I neighbor to a customer used to do that to her whole yard. She said she could hear the grass scream when it got cut. Not sure if she's still there as its been mowed weekly for the last 2 seasons. She also has a rope fence dividing her back yard and my customers


Oh boy........


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2003919 said:


> Well....... Probably just ruined my vacation next week.
> 
> Texted the wife about 9:30 saying I was doing a smaller school, then the larger one. Larger one takes about 8 hours by myself when I have to trim it.
> 
> Said if our oldest didn't have any plans, that I needed him to help me.
> 
> She called about 10:15, said it's $15 wrist band today at the MOA and wanted to know if I wanted to go.
> 
> I was dumbfounded. I asked her "really?? You just asked me that??" and then hung up.
> 
> I spose I should just make plans to work next week.


Whoops.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;2003924 said:


> It's in the 97 to 00 year range.


I don't know anything about Scags, but I would have guessed newer....


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2003928 said:


> So get this e-mail today i have been talking with the wife its sod rock and about 8 bushes spent 2 hours at Gertens with her.
> Jimmy would appreciate if you could actually talk to him instead of emailing him. He is home right now before he goes to work. He is working later today.
> Please call at
> 
> kinda rude?


I don't get it?


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2003935 said:


> I don't get it?


Jimmy would appreciate if you could actually talk to him instead of emailing him. He is home right now before he goes to work. He is working later today.
Please call at xxxxxxx

This was the email just seemed really rude since not once have i talked tho the husband or been told to call him.


----------



## CityGuy

Ummm legal right?:laughing:


----------



## Bill1090

Those nice no spill gas cans I have look like a squished pop can. Normal? #thanksobama


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2003940 said:


> Those nice no spill gas cans I have look like a squished pop can. Normal? #thanksobama


I break the no spill thing out inside the nozzle


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Update....

Wife AND the oldest are mowing this larger school while I trim.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2003943 said:


> Update....
> 
> Wife AND the oldest are mowing this larger school while I trim.


You know the rules....

Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2003919 said:


> Well....... Probably just ruined my vacation next week.
> 
> Texted the wife about 9:30 saying I was doing a smaller school, then the larger one. Larger one takes about 8 hours by myself when I have to trim it.
> 
> Said if our oldest didn't have any plans, that I needed him to help me.
> 
> She called about 10:15, said it's $15 wrist band today at the MOA and wanted to know if I wanted to go.
> 
> I was dumbfounded. I asked her "really?? You just asked me that??" and then hung up.
> 
> I spose I should just make plans to work next week.


I asked you if you wanted help..............


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2003942 said:


> I break the no spill thing out inside the nozzle


This......and get the yellow ones. Keeps other people away from them. I know you can't do that.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2003943 said:


> Update....
> 
> Wife AND the oldest are mowing this larger school while I trim.


Thats probably more fun for the kid than rides


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2003943 said:


> Update....
> 
> Wife AND the oldest are mowing this larger school while I trim.


Nice!!....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2003919 said:


> Well....... Probably just ruined my vacation next week.
> 
> Texted the wife about 9:30 saying I was doing a smaller school, then the larger one. Larger one takes about 8 hours by myself when I have to trim it.
> 
> Said if our oldest didn't have any plans, that I needed him to help me.
> 
> She called about 10:15, said it's $15 wrist band today at the MOA and wanted to know if I wanted to go.
> 
> I was dumbfounded. I asked her "really?? You just asked me that??" and then hung up.
> 
> I spose I should just make plans to work next week.


Mine wants a fit bit watch and I said she had to wait because money was tight with a slow winter. She complained so I dropped her off with a wheelbarrow and 7 yards of mulch and said have fun. To my surprise 3 hours later she called saying that she was done and wants to go get the watch tonight. Told her that she had to get paid first.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2003938 said:


> Jimmy would appreciate if you could actually talk to him instead of emailing him. He is home right now before he goes to work. He is working later today.
> Please call at xxxxxxx
> 
> This was the email just seemed really rude since not once have i talked tho the husband or been told to call him.


Yeah... seems rude.. Especially if you've never talked to the husband... Plus why is the wife being his secretary... and finally, they were at Gerten's and figured they know better than you or what?


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2003955 said:


> Yeah... seems rude.. Especially if you've never talked to the husband... Plus why is the wife being his secretary... and finally, they were at Gerten's and figured they know better than you or what?


She was there last week and called me to come look at plants and spent 2 hrs there picking out plants. They have my number too, she could have called me instead of emailing me to call him.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2003953 said:


>


Nice! .......


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2003956 said:


> She was there last week and called me to come look at plants and spent 2 hrs there picking out plants. They have my number too, she could have called me instead of emailing me to call him.


Sounds like PITA people...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2003958 said:


> Sounds like PITA people...


Yea its a house the contractors built but i believe they took there allowance back so i may tell them to find someone else, i have a feeling that they wont be happy with whatever we do anyway


----------



## Bill1090

cbservicesllc;2003958 said:


> Sounds like PITA people...


This........


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2003896 said:


> Anybody know if a chemical, liquid or granular, that will keep dogs out of your yard? Neighbors dog keeps crapping in my yard. I've asked nicely several times for him to keep the dog out. I've put the crap on his stoop and in front of his garage to make a point.
> I'm done being nice. If no chemical then I will get the city and sheriffs office involved as a last resort.
> I don't want to hurt or kill the dog just want to drive him away from my yard.


Frozen paint balls, wont kill or hurt him, but the dog WILL get the point.
On a side note, if you hit a squirrel in the head with one, it will explode....


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2003912 said:


> I neighbor to a customer used to do that to her whole yard. *She said she could hear the grass scream when it got cut. *Not sure if she's still there as its been mowed weekly for the last 2 seasons. She also has a rope fence dividing her back yard and my customers


worked on a house 5 years ago, cut about 30 poplar trees down and the lady that lived there ( bat s*it crazy) said she could here all the trees crying. Brother and I were up 60' in a bucket, I started to cut and as soon as the saw dust started to fly, my brother started to laugh like crazy. Stopped and asked what was so funny, he said " cant you hear them all crying"........


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2003954 said:


> Mine wants a fit bit watch and I said she had to wait because money was tight with a slow winter. She complained so I dropped her off with a wheelbarrow and 7 yards of mulch and said have fun. To my surprise 3 hours later she called saying that she was done and wants to go get the watch tonight. Told her that she had to get paid first.


Sounds like my wife. Piss and moan that I teach and burn but, the checks are spent before I get them.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2003967 said:


> Frozen paint balls, wont kill or hurt him, but the dog WILL get the point.
> On a side note, if you hit a squirrel in the head with one, it will explode....


Will give that a try. Have a few in the garage. If nothing else the dog Will have a colorful mouth.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2003956 said:


> She was there last week and called me to come look at plants and spent 2 hrs there picking out plants. They have my number too, she could have called me instead of emailing me to call him.


Just give them a cut sheet
That way they can get everything you need to install it

I's she just trying to find a way to get with in his budget ?sounds like it


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2003971 said:


> Will give that a try. Have a few in the garage. If nothing else the dog Will have a colorful mouth.


I think you are supposed to shoot them at it...


----------



## qualitycut

Dogs found a rabbits neat in the back yard. No injuries or fatalities though. Burrowed in the ground and my dog was just starring at it and i pulled some grass back. 3 little rabits


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2003974 said:


> Dogs found a rabbits neat in the back yard. No injuries or fatalities though. Burrowed in the ground and my dog was just starring at it and i pulled some grass back. 3 little rabits


They make good soup.


----------



## unit28

Seen this pic tweeted out on turf mag
Nice.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;2003978 said:


> Seen this pic tweeted out on turf mag
> Nice.....


You do know that's a poster on here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Can't keep mowing ... Friggin M*A*S*H unit for the mowers. Headed home, hope the little fixes work.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2003979 said:


> You do know that's a poster on here


Im guessing thats why he put the picture on here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm thinking the mower tires collected every utility flag on every property last week.


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;2003979 said:


> You do know that's a poster on here


Of course
Said he got all his work done before memwknd.

Nice right?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2003984 said:


> I'm thinking the mower tires collected every utility flag on every property last week.


Right side Ferris tire now has 14 plugs in it, plus a 20 oz jug of slime.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2003991 said:


> Right side Ferris tire now has 14 plugs in it, plus a 20 oz jug of slime.


14 PLUGs!!!!!! Holy Moly! Time for a new tire maybe???????


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;2003991 said:


> Right side Ferris tire now has 14 plugs in it, plus a 20 oz jug of slime.


Somebody needs a butt chewing. Let me guess, discharge side of the mower also?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2003991 said:


> Right side Ferris tire now has 14 plugs in it, plus a 20 oz jug of slime.


Yep new tire time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;2003995 said:


> Somebody needs a butt chewing. Let me guess, discharge side of the mower also?


I think they are running the discharge side against utility flags, mower sucks the flag in, blade catches the wire, shoots it into the tire.

I've replaced them before with fewer plugs, only to have a flat the next day. I can buy 1000 plugs for the cost of one of the tires.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2003991 said:


> Right side Ferris tire now has 14 plugs in it, plus a 20 oz jug of slime.


Wow!! At least plugs are cheap.


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;2003994 said:


> 14 PLUGs!!!!!! Holy Moly! Time for a new tire maybe???????


Ain't nobody got time for that!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dealer put a tube in the Exmark when the engine was rebuilt. That has a hole in it.

Today I pulled the tire off, broke the bead, put a new valve stem in the tire, left the busted tube in it, found the hole, plugged it and filled it up again.

Sent an email to the dealer to never put a tube in my tire again.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Correct, plugs are cheap AND EASY!!

Bought one of those fancy Blackjack Plug Kits that Napa sells, slicker than snot.

I don't plug truck or trailer tires, but I do plug mower tires.

One hole took 6 plugs.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2003998 said:


> I think they are running the discharge side against utility flags, mower sucks the flag in, blade catches the wire, shoots it into the tire.
> 
> I've replaced them before with fewer plugs, only to have a flat the next day. I can buy 1000 plugs for the cost of one of the tires.


Would foam filled tires make the ride unbearable? I know we run foam filled on a few machines.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2004004 said:


> One hole took 6 plugs.


Was there a bullet hole in it?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2004007 said:


> Would foam filled tires make the ride unbearable? I know we run foam filled on a few machines.


Just about all front casters are zero flat tires now.

I would think on the Exmarks where the tires are fixed to the frame, it would be a rough ride, even with the suspension seat.

On the Ferris, with full independent suspension, I don't think it would matter.

I don't know if I would be able to justify the cost though. Like I posted, plugs are cheap, they have a small compressor in the truck, it really doesn't keep us down.

Culverts are bad too. Trying to get too close, catch the banding on the side of the tire, road signs where the post sticks out of the ground for the back support poles. There's a lot of hazards.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I wonder what would happen if a guy spray foamed his own tires. I just came up with that one. Might have to try it on our small stuff like Billy Goat Blowers.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2004013 said:


> I wonder what would happen if a guy spray foamed his own tires. I just came up with that one. Might have to try it on our small stuff like Billy Goat Blowers.


Hahahaha...... I was JUST thinking the same thing, if Great Stuff would work?? Or would you not be able to get it all the way around before it started to set up??


----------



## Polarismalibu

I think you would make one big mess trying to do that


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2004014 said:


> Hahahaha...... I was JUST thinking the same thing, if Great Stuff would work?? Or would you not be able to get it all the way around before it started to set up??


It might work if you broke one bead and worked quickly.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2004014 said:


> Hahahaha...... I was JUST thinking the same thing, if Great Stuff would work?? Or would you not be able to get it all the way around before it started to set up??


I bet it would work. I'm going to try it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2004018 said:


> I bet it would work. I'm going to try it.


I wonder if it would break down?? Plus, would it have enough pressure to push the bead back out?? Or would it just seep back out the hole in the bead?

I have a couple of junk tires here, I should try it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I'm not sure that foam will be dense enough


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Great Stuff does not work in Lawn Mower tires.
September 20th, 2007 by Josh Houghtelin

If you don’t already know I live in a forest of honey locust trees. There is nothing short of having my tires solid filled that will prevent them from being completely ***** by the **** locust trees. I had the brilliant idea of trying to fill my tires with ‘great stuff‘. You know, that beautiful can of polyurethane foam you generally use around the house to fill gaps and cracks. I thought that if I drilled a few holes in my lawn mower tires and sprayed a few cans of that stuff in there that it would be the perfect end-all replacement for air. My thoughts were wrong. I had two major problems with my theory.

Problem 1: Great stuff cannot fully cure inside a rubber tire. It needs access to a good amount of air to cure. To overcome this issue I sprayed some in my tire and rolled the tire around for a while and even went so far as to put the tire back on the lawn mower and drive around for a while. My idea was to squish the air in and out so the Great Stuff could cure. No such luck. I still had a lot of Liquidy Great stuff floating around in the tire. You simply can’t correctly cure Great Stuff in a closed space like that. Only the stuff that gushes out the holes you were spraying in will correctly and completely cure.

Problem 2: After struggling to get all the Great Stuff I sprayed in the tire to cure I found out very quickly that no matter how dense you think that stuff is, it will compact. It simply isn’t strong enough or dense enough to prevent the tire from collapsing. Bottom line. Great Stuff does not work as a substitute for air in lawn mower tires.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dang it....... I thought I was onto something.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2004022 said:


> Dang it....... I thought I was onto something.


That dude did it wrong.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I think I'll just stick with my plugs.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2004023 said:


>


Now this guys gets it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

John deere has flat proof rear tires. I forgot the name they use. Bet they are expensive


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2004027 said:


> John deere has flat proof rear tires. I forgot the name they use. Bet they are expensive


Those look like they belong on a robot, not a mower.


----------



## Greenery

For a foam this is what you would need. http://www.uscomposites.com/foam.html


----------



## Polarismalibu

It's weird mowing in the dark


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2004028 said:


> Those look like they belong on a robot, not a mower.


Yeah, but they might save Alot of headaches


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2004031 said:


> It's weird mowing in the dark


Kinda nice and relaxing though


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2004034 said:


> Kinda nice and relaxing though


Would be if my mower didn't just start jutting at a million different heights


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2004019 said:


> I wonder if it would break down?? Plus, would it have enough pressure to push the bead back out?? Or would it just seep back out the hole in the bead?
> 
> I have a couple of junk tires here, I should try it.


Drill a couple small holes in the tire spray it in stick a couple plugs in it. I think if would probably break down though


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ok I'm lost. One of my two lazer z started cutting goofy when I was mowing the shop. Every pass was a different height. Thought a tire went flat but there both the same, fresh blades everything else is how it should be. 

I just can't seem to figure it out


----------



## Camden

Bent blade? Loose blade(s)?


----------



## Polarismalibu

I changed the blades after it started doing that it made no difference


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2003991 said:


> Right side Ferris tire now has 14 plugs in it, plus a 20 oz jug of slime.


What the.......!


----------



## CityGuy

49° and clear


----------



## SnowGuy73

52° breeze few clouds.


----------



## CityGuy

Wednesday, thursday, saturday and sunday look wet.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Zero dew..


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;2004042 said:


> I changed the blades after it started doing that it made no difference


Spindle bearing or the deck adjuster came loose


----------



## CityGuy

Wish the sun would make an appearance.


----------



## Bill1090

51*
Sunny
Ton of dew.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2004059 said:


> Wish the sun would make an appearance.


Blue skies from Shakopee to Burnsville.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2004062 said:


> Blue skies from Shakopee to Burnsville.


Still mostly cloudy up here.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Full sun down here. Has been since sun rise


----------



## qualitycut

Can anyone recommend a chute deflector or whatever its called


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2004073 said:


> Can anyone recommend a chute deflector or whatever its called


OCDC. Operator controlled discharge chute.

Power Chute Designs
Trimmer Trap
Jungle Jim

I think all 3 of those make them.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Gasoline is $2.79 in Burnsville.


----------



## Doughboy12

Green Grass;2004057 said:


> Spindle bearing or the deck adjuster came loose


That's what I was thinking...but you would notice that when changing the blades???

So what was it???


----------



## Doughboy12

Did everyone get successfully registered for their medical Mary Jane today?


----------



## albhb3

my 2cents is theres gonna be a lot of people getting fired for failed UA's at there jerbs


----------



## Ranger620

Just got back from rainy lake. It was cold up there fishing was tough but scratched out a limit with some plus size girls coming to the boat to. 
The highlight of the trip was spending Saturday afternoon and eaving on a private island. It was impressive to say the least guy that owns it is beyond wealthy. Watched the blachawks game ate dinner there then got boated back to where we were staying. Got invited back in the fall to do some duck hunting and fishing


----------



## albhb3

Ranger620;2004085 said:


> Just got back from rainy lake. It was cold up there fishing was tough but scratched out a limit with some* plus size girls coming to the boat to*.
> The highlight of the trip was spending Saturday afternoon and eaving on a private island. It was impressive to say the least guy that owns it is beyond wealthy. Watched the blachawks game ate dinner there then got boated back to where we were staying. Got invited back in the fall to do some duck hunting and fishing


they all cant be 10s can they:crying:


----------



## banonea

looks like the boys don't need me to mow with them after all.knocked out one of our largest properties in two and a half hours that's over 2 hours faster than we've ever done it before.... I got to let my little brother more often.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2004059 said:


> Wish the sun would make an appearance.


Don't worry it is out.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2004080 said:


> That's what I was thinking...but you would notice that when changing the blades???
> 
> So what was it???


Or like on mine it Has spacers above blade


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2004087 said:


> looks like the boys don't need me to mow with them after all.knocked out one of our largest properties in two and a half hours that's over 2 hours faster than we've ever done it before.... I got to let my little brother more often.


You sure they didnt miss half of it.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2004088 said:


> Don't worry it is out.


In and out now again.


----------



## CityGuy

1 more day of crack filling then on to paving.


----------



## CityGuy

66° partly cloudy


----------



## SnowGuy73

As of now it looks like Wednesday is a washout.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Waiting for concrete to set up......YAWNER!!!!


----------



## Bill1090

Chance of rain everyday starting Wednesday.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2004104 said:


> Waiting for concrete to set up......YAWNER!!!!


It's like watching paint dry.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2004100 said:


> As of now it looks like Wednesday is a washout.


What i dont get is nws says mainly after 1 yet hourly shows all day. Unless they mean thunderstorms after 1


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Biggest part is I don't have anything else to do here.

I can go other places and work, but I still need to broom it off.

I don't want to leave, come back in an hour, and it's set up.


----------



## unit28




----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2004114 said:


> Biggest part is I don't have anything else to do here.
> 
> I can go other places and work, but I still need to broom it off.
> 
> I don't want to leave, come back in an hour, and it's set up.


Did you poor it yourself?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2004116 said:


> Did you poor it yourself?


Yeah, it looks like my blacktop patching.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The gray on the building is the old cAULk.


----------



## unit28

Hmmm......
I'm at 29% rh

Just looking at this flow pattern attm


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2004113 said:


> What i dont get is nws says mainly after 1 yet hourly shows all day. Unless they mean thunderstorms after 1


Not sure.

They will probably be wrong anyway.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2004125 said:


> Not sure.
> 
> They will probably be wrong anyway.


Hopefully. I need to put in 2 pallets of sod Wednesday afternoon.


----------



## unit28

Need an isobarric map


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2004126 said:


> Hopefully. I need to put in 2 pallets of sod Wednesday afternoon.


did you buy it already?
If it's to wet in the field, it might be awhile before they cut it?


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2004131 said:


> did you buy it already?
> If it's to wet in the field, it might be awhile before they cut it?


Last year they wouldnt this year it seems they cut it no matter what or they are cutting it the night before of raims forecasted. Gertens has had it every day


----------



## unit28

Looking here, the forcing is sw with the front and isobars


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2004132 said:


> Last year they wouldnt this year it seems they cut it no matter what or they are cutting it the night before of raims forecasted. Gertens has had it every day


sounds better than when I bought it regularly
sometimes they had to truck it in


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2004126 said:


> Hopefully. I need to put in 2 pallets of sod Wednesday afternoon.


We shall see.


----------



## unit28

Humidity43%
Wind SpeedS 9 mph
Barometer30.12 in
Dewpoint46°F (8°C)
Visibility10.00 m
iLast update1 Jun 7:16 pm CDT

Going to be heavy dew in the am with what was forecasted on overnight temperature


----------



## Camden

I sent a couple guys out to South Dakota this weekend to stripe all of the sites I have out there and I somehow forgot to put one of them on their list! They drove right through the town too. Not cool, totally lame :crying:


----------



## qualitycut

City was over earlier today i guess walking around my neighbors who hasnt cut his grass yet this year


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2004140 said:


> City was over earlier today i guess walking around my neighbors who hasnt cut his grass yet this year


Maybe he has lowgrow no mow grass.


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;2004139 said:


> I sent a couple guys out to South Dakota this weekend to stripe all of the sites I have out there and I somehow forgot to put one of them on their list! They drove right through the town too. Not cool, totally lame :crying:


I would fire the boss!! Better go for a day trip.


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;2004141 said:


> Maybe he has lowgrow no mow grass.


Went passed your shop on sunday. You drive the super duty?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;2004141 said:


> Maybe he has lowgrow no mow grass.


That's stuff has got real popular this year.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2004140 said:


> City was over earlier today i guess walking around my neighbors who hasnt cut his grass yet this year


Give them this

http://www.amazon.com/Embark-Plant-Growth-Regulator-Ornamentals/dp/B006B9K78E


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2004145 said:


> Give them this
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Embark-Plant-Growth-Regulator-Ornamentals/dp/B006B9K78E


Im about to order that and spread it on my back yard.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2004146 said:


> Im about to order that and spread it on my back yard.


I have some Primo Maxx you can use if you get up this way.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2004140 said:


> City was over earlier today i guess walking around my neighbors who hasnt cut his grass yet this year


I thought he was trying to finish patching so they could get onto blacktopping??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well there's another 16 hour day in the books. Apparently, first thing new guy did this morning was take one of the Exmarks and bend a blade on a sewer cover at the first lift station they did.

Guess he wasn't prepared for how fast my guys move.

He's built like all the other Matt's I know in the industry. Not sure if he can keep up.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Mobile home stuck in the construction on 494. Looked sandwiched between the concrete barriers


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2004151 said:


> Well there's another 16 hour day in the books. Apparently, first thing new guy did this morning was take one of the Exmarks and bend a blade on a sewer cover at the first lift station they did.
> 
> Guess he wasn't prepared for how fast my guys move.
> 
> He's built like all the other Matt's I know in the industry. Not sure if he can keep up.


You gotta give the guy a chance to learn the terrain. Right???

We hired a new guy today. Anyone want to place bets on if he will show up for work. I've lost all confidence.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2004153 said:


> You gotta give the guy a chance to learn the terrain. Right???
> 
> We hired a new guy today. Anyone want to place bets on if he will show up for work. I've lost all confidence.


He will work for two days then stop showing up


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;2004155 said:


> He will work for two days then stop showing up


Ok. I've got you down for two days. That would be a two day improvement over the last three guys.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2004093 said:


> You sure they didnt miss half of it.


I looked, had to go to menards and stopped by. Looked great


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;2004143 said:


> Went passed your shop on sunday. You drive the super duty?


No. The super duty is for sale though.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2004146 said:


> Im about to order that and spread it on my back yard.


Everyone we mow is going to get it


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2004151 said:


> Well there's another 16 hour day in the books. Apparently, first thing new guy did this morning was take one of the Exmarks and bend a blade on a sewer cover at the first lift station they did.
> 
> Guess he wasn't prepared for how fast my guys move.
> 
> He's built like all the other Matt's I know in the industry. Not sure if he can keep up.


At least your new guy showed up........New part timer was to start today, texted at 7:15 he forgot he worked his other job today....that would have been nice to know............


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;2004160 said:


> Everyone we mow is going to get it


Should kill that one guys lawn. Still waiting on that


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;2004159 said:


> No. The super duty is for sale though.


I didn't realize that there where so many landscape companies back there.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2004160 said:


> Everyone we mow is going to get it


Yup that too. People still running the irrigation isnt helping.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2004165 said:


> Yup that too. People still running the irrigation isnt helping.


I haven't turned mine on yet


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;2004152 said:


> Mobile home stuck in the construction on 494. Looked sandwiched between the concrete barriers


have fun with that one!!! :O


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;2004162 said:


> Should kill that one guys lawn. Still waiting on that


Really?....what a d**k


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2004166 said:


> I haven't turned mine on yet


Yea i dont get it, we go 2 days with no rain and everyone turns them on.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2004169 said:


> Yea i dont get it, we go 2 days with no rain and everyone turns them on.


3 weeks ago when it was dry, everyone was screaming to get them on. I kept saying watch, I'll get them all fired up and it'll rain 3 days / week.

I'm a prohpet!!


----------



## CityGuy

56° and clear


----------



## SnowGuy73

56° calm few clouds.


----------



## CityGuy

Man am I draging today. Went to bed early and think I got too much sleep.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light dew.


----------



## CityGuy

20 blocks and a half a kettle to go.


----------



## CityGuy

Little hazy still.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

remember, make sure you have everything tied down well today as it is CVI inspection day through the end of this week. good luck.


----------



## CityGuy

Guy mowing at Menards in Buffalo may want to mow it 2 times a week. It's about 8 inches long and the clipings are blowing about a half a lane out from the curb.


----------



## CityGuy

Testing day for a few lucky winners today. And of course 2 from our crew. So now here we sit because we can't rubber without more guys.


----------



## CityGuy

56° partly cloudy.


----------



## CityGuy

Looks wet the rest of the week except friday.


----------



## CityGuy

Mmmmmmm Gardetto's.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;2004150 said:


> I thought he was trying to finish patching so they could get onto blacktopping??


This.......


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2004193 said:


> Mmmmmmm Gardetto's.


My favorite snack


----------



## unit28

Temps were near 60* early
Thought NWS said mid 40s overnight


----------



## Greenery

I cafeing hate quiters.


----------



## Greenery

MNPLOWCO;2004184 said:


> remember, make sure you have everything tied down well today as it is CVI inspection day through the end of this week. good luck.


Isn't their a Facebook page for where their setting up at? Anyone care to share what it is?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

greenery;2004200 said:


> isn't their a facebook page for where their setting up at? Anyone care to share what it is?


mn dot sting location


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just had a phone call to 14 empty lots, and another $2,000 in work approved at my landscape job. Of course both need to be done this week.

Good thing we are leaving Saturday and not Friday.


----------



## Bill1090

Beautiful day out!

Except for the allergies, they suck.


----------



## djagusch

Every ask yourself why we even try doing this crap. Bs after bs after bs. Employees suck and have it easy. Cafing last couple weeks. Just Cafing idiots.

That's all.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Dumb ***** didn't know how to murge and spun out around a semi and bounced off my truck twice. great day


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;2004207 said:


> Dumb ***** didn't know how to murge and spun out around a semi and bounced off my truck twice. great day


You got to be kidding!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NorthernProServ

djagusch;2004206 said:


> *Every ask yourself why we even try doing this crap. *Bs after bs after bs. Employees suck and have it easy. Cafing last couple weeks. Just Cafing idiots.
> 
> That's all.


Just about every morning


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;2004206 said:


> Every ask yourself why we even try doing this crap. Bs after bs after bs. Employees suck and have it easy. Cafing last couple weeks. Just Cafing idiots.
> 
> That's all.


Pretty much sums it up... Sounds like the same couple of weeks I've had...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2004207 said:


> Dumb ***** didn't know how to murge and spun out around a semi and bounced off my truck twice. great day


Come on... That truck is cursed! (you know the rules)


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;2004206 said:


> Every ask yourself why we even try doing this crap. Bs after bs after bs. Employees suck and have it easy. Cafing last couple weeks. Just Cafing idiots.
> 
> That's all.


Been asking myself that the last 2 weeks. Im sick of Landscape customers taking 3 weeks to get back to me after a bid and then they get all pissed when i cant start right away. Seriously thinking of just going solo and mowing lawns.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2004214 said:


> Been asking myself that the last 2 weeks. Im sick of Landscape customers taking 3 weeks to get back to me after a bid and then they get all pissed when i cant start right away. Seriously thinking of just going solo and mowing lawns.


No no no....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Alright, call down (Mike Tice voice).

You can only do so much. You can only keep so many people happy. Do your best, and wake up tomorrow, do the same thing again, then repeat again.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2004215 said:


> No no no....


Ha why?.....


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;2004207 said:


> Dumb ***** didn't know how to murge and spun out around a semi and bounced off my truck twice. great day


Apparently that truck doesn't play well with others.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2004196 said:


> My favorite snack


Haven't had them in ages.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2004207 said:


> Dumb ***** didn't know how to murge and spun out around a semi and bounced off my truck twice. great day


That sucks.

Pics?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2004217 said:


> Ha why?.....


Not enough money in mowing solo.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

To make decent money, solo, you need an extremely tight route with minimal equipment.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2004221 said:


> Not enough money in mowing solo.


The 2 hrs i mowed sunday solo 8 made 180.00


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2004222 said:


> To make decent money, solo, you need an extremely tight route with minimal equipment.


And no rain during the week
No locked gates
No Dogg bombs
No water hose to pick up
No gabby clients

Next.......


----------



## unit28

Radar......?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2004223 said:


> The 2 hrs i mowed sunday solo 8 made 180.00


Get into more irrigation work.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2004216 said:


> Alright, call down (Mike Tice voice).
> 
> You can only do so much. You can only keep so many people happy. Do your best, and wake up tomorrow, do the same thing again, then repeat again.


Exactly.

It sounds like all you guys that want to quit should give asphalt a try..... I know a place that's hiring. Speaking of making people wait I might have to start telling people we'll see you in October. Things are about to get interesting.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;2004226 said:


> Radar......?


Check the Doppler!?!?!?!


----------



## Polarismalibu

So what body shop won't take a month to fix crap

Front fender both doors and the box


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2004215 said:


> No no no....


this....Dont get into lawn mowing....


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2004214 said:


> Been asking myself that the last 2 weeks. Im sick of Landscape customers taking 3 weeks to get back to me after a bid and then they get all pissed when i cant start right away. Seriously thinking of just going solo and mowing lawns.


maybe we should switch.....Was wanting to move into just landscaping and irrigation :waving:


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2004228 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> It sounds like all you guys that want to quit should give asphalt a try..... I know a place that's hiring. Speaking of making people wait I might have to start telling people we'll see you in October. Things are about to get interesting.


Did the new guy show up?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2004227 said:


> Get into more irrigation work.


This! payup payup payup


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2004230 said:


> So what body shop won't take a month to fix crap
> 
> Front fender both doors and the box


Lametry by my dad. 1 week for me something similar


----------



## Polarismalibu

I'm starting to think the green trucks are bad luck for me


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2004237 said:


> I'm starting to think the green trucks are bad luck for me


Buy a Dodge. They are dent resistant.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2004236 said:


> Lametry by my dad. 1 week for me something similar


Thanks I'll check them out


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2004239 said:


> Buy a Dodge. They are dent resistant.


Yeah you sure have proved that haven't you


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;2004228 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> It sounds like all you guys that want to quit should give asphalt a try..... I know a place that's hiring. Speaking of making people wait I might have to start telling people we'll see you in October. Things are about to get interesting.


Gonna start a night shift?


----------



## qualitycut

4 yards of mulch 55 min


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2004243 said:


> 4 yards of mulch 55 min


At a boy!...


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2004239 said:


> Buy a Dodge. They are dent resistant.


Dent magnet?


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2004230 said:


> So what body shop won't take a month to fix crap
> 
> Front fender both doors and the box


Marketons in Montrose.


----------



## CityGuy

And Rubbering is done for the year. Kettle all cleaned up and ready for storage.


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like the rain is disapating a a it gets closer.


----------



## qualitycut

Another 4 on a roll


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2004248 said:


> Looks like the rain is disapating a a it gets closer.


Im what state?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Exmark that was rebuilt this spring. We have 20-30 hours on it. It just dumped all the oil again.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;2004252 said:


> Im what state?


Little band was in western mn.


----------



## qualitycut

Short a quarter yard cafe


----------



## qualitycut

Clouding yp


----------



## qualitycut

And windy as cafe!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Pretty sunny here yet. Some wind. Headed to a country cemetery. I'm sure there be wind out there


----------



## unit28

Wasnt able to see radar earlier....

Hmmm
This is WV IN 12 hr fcst
Hrrr.r


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2004265 said:


> Pretty sunny here yet. Some wind. Headed to a country cemetery. I'm sure there be wind out there


Dont listen to the voices


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If it rains tomorrow gonna go try to get a deal done on that Altoz. Dump this Exmark


----------



## SnowGuy73

Down to only 50% chance between 3 and 3 tomorrow.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2004273 said:


> If it rains tomorrow gonna go try to get a deal done on that Altoz. Dump this Exmark


not if....


----------



## unit28

Mosquitoes don't like short grass?

Mowed mine short yesterday
we will see


----------



## Bill1090

unit28;2004278 said:


> Mosquitoes don't like short grass?
> 
> Mowed mine short yesterday
> we will see


Doesn't seem to make a difference down here.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2004273 said:


> If it rains tomorrow gonna go try to get a deal done on that Altoz. Dump this Exmark


Did the new/faster one they let you use do better on the hills than that other one?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2004280 said:


> Did the new/faster one they let you use do better on the hills than that other one?


Yes. Dealer was able to mimic the issue, called the factory, they were then able to mimic the issue on their mower and are working on a solution.

I and the dealer both think there is too much play in the idler for the hydrobelt and it slips.

Faster mower is definitely worth $10,000.


----------



## albhb3

jimslawnsnow;2004265 said:


> Pretty sunny here yet. Some wind. Headed to a country cemetery. I'm sure there be wind out there


I dare you to walk up to the first person you see there and go sheesh people sure are dying to get into here!


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2004281 said:


> Yes. Dealer was able to mimic the issue, called the factory, they were then able to mimic the issue on their mower and are working on a solution.
> 
> I and the dealer both think there is too much play in the idler for the hydrobelt and it slips.
> 
> Faster mower is definitely worth $10,000.


Nice!!!...


----------



## banonea

busted ass the house today,I was just wiped, fell asleep for 5 minutes, my phone rang woke me up now wide I'm awake.... Going over to the new house to continue working.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2004258 said:


> Exmark that was rebuilt this spring. We have 20-30 hours on it. It just dumped all the oil again.


Is that one a Kohler engine?


----------



## djagusch

TKLAWN;2004293 said:


> Is that one a Kohler engine?


Yep, efi red tech.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2004293 said:


> Is that one a Kohler engine?


29hp Kohler, I think 999 is the model number.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2004258 said:


> Exmark that was rebuilt this spring. We have 20-30 hours on it. It just dumped all the oil again.


That's no bueno... the RED one?

Edit: Looks like it... So you're saying not to keep it past warranty? I have to say I don't know that I'd buy another... An Exmark Kawi, absolutely... Kohler RED, No...


----------



## CityGuy

Pizza, it's what's for dinner.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2004297 said:


> Pizza, it's what's for dinner.


Outback ribs with cheese fries and sald here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2004296 said:


> That's no bueno... the RED one?
> 
> Edit: Looks like it... So you're saying not to keep it past warranty? I have to say I don't know that I'd buy another... An Exmark Kawi, absolutely... Kohler RED, No...


Yeah. Unless they put a new engine on this mower, it'll be sold as soon as I get it back.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I had A&W. Haven't had that in 30 years.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2004295 said:


> 29hp Kohler, I think 999 is the model number.


Too bad, I've been leaning twords Kohlers. I have not had good luck with Kawi's lately either so.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2004301 said:


> I had A&W. Haven't had that in 30 years.


We have it every fall in Saskatchewan. tymusicThey are in every town. It's that or subway.


----------



## Bill1090

TKLAWN;2004303 said:


> Too bad, I've been leaning twords Kohlers. I have not had good luck with Kawi's lately either so.


Can you get a Briggs on an Exmark?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

FWIW, my new guy that was so well versed in mowing in TX????

My guys say he is WAY green.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2004301 said:


> I had A&W. Haven't had that in 30 years.


One in inver grove just opened. I think its a little over priced for the quality of the food.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2004306 said:


> FWIW, my new guy that was so well versed in mowing in TX????
> 
> My guys say he is WAY green.


Someone lied about a job? Wow.


----------



## qualitycut

So what's the deal with the rain tomorrow?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2004309 said:


> So what's the deal with the rain tomorrow?


Cody Matz is filling in on the 9 tonight. Personally I tihnk he's pretty good.

He said hit and miss storms tomorrow. Not everyone will get rain, some people will have rain off and on all day.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2004309 said:


> So what's the deal with the rain tomorrow?


They will up it to 90% but we will end up with sunny skies.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2004310 said:


> Cody Matz is filling in on the 9 tonight. Personally I tihnk he's pretty good.
> 
> He said hit and miss storms tomorrow. Not everyone will get rain, some people will have rain off and on all day.


I seen the teaser where he said will it make it here in time for your rush hour


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Waiting for Schaeffer, then heading to bed.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2004300 said:


> Yeah. Unless they put a new engine on this mower, it'll be sold as soon as I get it back.


Oh boy... that's not good foreshadowing...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2004306 said:


> FWIW, my new guy that was so well versed in mowing in TX????
> 
> My guys say he is WAY green.


Dang... Sounded promising...


----------



## banonea

Dose anyone have any slab oak, maple or walnut. Looking for a peice about 60" long, 30" wide about 2" thick. Want to make a vanity top out of it.


----------



## unit28

Bill1090;2004311 said:


> They will up it to 90% but we will end up with sunny skies.


Novak said heavy storm here

I think I jinxed it


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2004316 said:


> Dang... Sounded promising...


Either trimming or location isdues


----------



## djagusch

Well nws changed up the forecast to after 4 pm for my areas. Guys should get a regular route done today if that holds true.


----------



## CityGuy

65° and cloudy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Stupid. Just stupid.


----------



## CityGuy

Wow what a night. Total fd ***** fest. Finally left at 1130 and they were still going at it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

66° cloudy breeze.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I hear thunder....

Is it after 16:00 already?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light rain.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like the south side might be a washout this morning.


Stupid, just stupid.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2004331 said:


> Looks like the south side might be a washout this morning.
> 
> Stupid, just stupid.


At least you will get your sod laid.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2004334 said:


> At least you will get your sod laid.


Put it off until tomorrow. Spent most of the day fixing irrigation onsite. Then had to bail to get the Exmark to the shop last night.

Gonna get the rest of the irrigation fixed, then cut out the sod to lay it tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I guess I will get the grocery shopping done this morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2004331 said:


> Looks like the south side might be a washout this morning.
> 
> Stupid, just stupid.


Couple rumbles, but the rain as stopped for a few minutes.


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;2004323 said:


> Well nws changed up the forecast to after 4 pm for my areas. Guys should get a regular route done today if that holds true.


Same, works for me!


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2004327 said:


> Wow what a night. Total fd ***** fest. Finally left at 1130 and they were still going at it.


Huh? .......


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2004329 said:


> I hear thunder....
> 
> Is it after 16:00 already?


What the...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;2004338 said:


> Same, works for me!


Did a large company up your way fold?


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;2004340 said:


> What the...


Could it be that the weather clowns are mistaken?


----------



## CGLC

If anyone is interested in picking up a residential lawn account in Maplewood let me know.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2004327 said:


> Wow what a night. Total fd ***** fest. Finally left at 1130 and they were still going at it.


I didn't see you at our meeting.


----------



## Bill1090

61* out already. Sunny skies. Hmmm...


----------



## SSS Inc.

NWS can kiss my ***. Storms after 4.. doh kay


----------



## Doughboy12

Opened the door to let the dog out at 7am... Skies opened up and poured down. He took 4 steps out and turned right back around. (5lbs Yorkie)


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2004353 said:


> Opened the door to let the dog out at 7am... Skies opened up and poured down. He took 4 steps out and turned right back around. (5lbs Yorkie)


At least he didn't get washed away


----------



## Bill1090

Starting to cloud up a bit. Might be a good day to try to get my wisdom tooth pulled.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2004341 said:


> Did a large company up your way fold?


That's the word on the street... If you're talking about the "Bank Ordered Liquidation"... One of my guys used to work for them, he's surprised it took this long...


----------



## SnowGuy73

NWS updated, Showers and thunderstorms likely, mainly after 3pm.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;2004360 said:


> That's the word on the street... If you're talking about the "Bank Ordered Liquidation"... One of my guys used to work for them, he's surprised it took this long...


Copy that.

You bidding on anything?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Wow what a flood we just had. Must have had an inch in 15 minutes


----------



## Bill1090

Anyone else notice that it seems like the forecasters are off more and more with rain the last couple of years?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well....... Glad I ordered my sod for tomorrow and not today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2004363 said:


> Wow what a flood we just had. Must have had an inch in 15 minutes


2/10" here with sprinkles.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;2004364 said:


> Anyone else notice that it seems like the forecasters are off more and more with rain the last couple of years?


And snow, and Sun, and clouds, and wind.......


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2004356 said:


> At least he didn't get washed away


It was touch and go there for a second...:laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;2004367 said:


> And snow, and Sun, and clouds, and wind.......


This.........


----------



## Doughboy12

Thunder and Lightning just in time for the BIG concert event of the Decade, Year, Month, Day, or never...you chose.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2004362 said:


> Copy that.
> 
> You bidding on anything?


Hard to say... my guy said they were notorious for beating on their stuff...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Lynch says "alot of rain this afternoon and this evening".


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2004336 said:


> I guess I will get the grocery shopping done this morning.


Such a good hubby.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2004339 said:


> Huh? .......


Tell you later. To long to type now.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2004345 said:


> I didn't see you at our meeting.


Yours too?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2004351 said:


> NWS can kiss my ***. Storms after 4.. doh kay


They showed rain all day just storms after 4


----------



## CityGuy

Not a drop out here yet. Radar shows it coming.


----------



## qualitycut

City is cutting the neighbors grass lol, wonder what that will cost him


----------



## Doughboy12

So the guys are here mowing and I have a question for all you lawn guys...

This guy has gone down the sidewalk 3 times already. first he cut the strip between the driveway and the side walk blowing it on the driveway, returned down the side walk to cut the first strip of blvd. Got to the end of that to go back down the side walk, blades off again, to do the rest of the blvd blowing that on the pass he just cut...

Never came back to clean any clippings from anywhere. Is that normal? Trimmer guy was following in behind to get the signs and edging...no he wasn't resting the trimmer head on the concrete as he walked but not sure he could use both hands on the trimmer, one hand was holding his pants up if you know what I mean...

Edit: The mower had the roll bar UP...never see that...:waving:


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2004386 said:


> City is cutting the neighbors grass lol, wonder what that will cost him


First one is free....:laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2004388 said:


> First one is free....:laughing:


Grass is easily knee hi and some weeds i could probably hide in.


----------



## qualitycut

I guess the city doesn't carry blowers with them, can't even see the sidewalk


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2004360 said:


> That's the word on the street... If you're talking about the "Bank Ordered Liquidation"... One of my guys used to work for them, he's surprised it took this long...


I hadn't herd only one by you I can think of is just down the street from you is that the one? Would be interested to no details??!


----------



## Doughboy12

Ok, so I maybe jumped the gun on that one..
Just after taking this picture the mower came by and mowed the driveway...followed by the trimmer "sweeping" the sidewalk...and then the guy on the mower comes by with this...:laughing:


----------



## snowman55

SnowGuy73;2004362 said:


> Copy that.
> 
> You bidding on anything?


Looks like some pretty rough stuff. did they sell the good stuff outright? Or is that what they ran? they were around for a long time if that is their list of assets after 25+ years, I would say some pretty poor management.

Raise your prices today... don't fall into that trap.


----------



## Doughboy12

snowman55;2004394 said:


> Looks like some pretty rough stuff. did they sell the good stuff outright? Or is that what they ran? they were around for a long time if that is their list of assets after 25+ years, I would say some pretty poor management.
> 
> Raise your prices today... don't fall into that trap.


So nobody is going to name them?


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like I'm about to get wet.


----------



## CityGuy

So much for sure patching today.


----------



## qualitycut

What height you guys cutting at currently?


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2004401 said:


> what height you guys cutting at currently?


3 - 3 1/2"......


----------



## SnowGuy73

snowman55;2004394 said:


> Looks like some pretty rough stuff. did they sell the good stuff outright? Or is that what they ran? they were around for a long time if that is their list of assets after 25+ years, I would say some pretty poor management.
> 
> Raise your prices today... don't fall into that trap.


I'm guessing they sold some stuff prior to the auction they had to have.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2004401 said:


> what height you guys cutting at currently?


3"....................


----------



## qualitycut

K my old walk behind had the 4 pins that you used to adjust and was always on the same setting. New one you can adjust. Been cutting at 2.5 or so and seemed wrong. Thanks


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;2004395 said:


> So nobody is going to name them?


Wasn't hard to figure out. Wasn't the two I was thinking of. Drive right back bathe auction all the time


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like about another hour, then 30 minutes of down pour.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Great northern bought out jrco.


----------



## Doughboy12

Looks like Lwnmwrman can get his dump truck cheap....attm
Of course it does come with the wrong red plow on it...:waving:


----------



## CityGuy

Light drizzle. Radar looks impressive.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2004412 said:


> Light drizzle. Radar looks impressive.


15:00 already?

I hear thunder and its getting dark.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2004412 said:


> Light drizzle. Radar looks impressive.


Yea it looks to keep poping up little cells to so may last longer than we think


----------



## qualitycut

Was walking into taco bell and some guy in one of those rascals was in front of me so i sped up a bit to get the door. He says in a rude ass voice, i got my arms arnt broken as he waves his arm around. Ok richard.


----------



## Doughboy12

Knock Knock ... We're coming.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2004414 said:


> 15:00 already?
> 
> I hear thunder and its getting dark.


Lot's of lightning out here. No thunder yet. Still just drizzle.


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;2004418 said:


> Lot's of lightning out here. No thunder yet. Still just drizzle.


Check that first rumble.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;2004415 said:


> Yea it looks to keep poping up little cells to so may last longer than we think


Kinda blew up out of nothing the way it looked.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2004418 said:


> Lot's of lightning out here. No thunder yet. Still just drizzle.


No lightning here just thunder.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light rain.


----------



## qualitycut

Got dark here. Hopefully can get in and out of target before it starts, don't want to melt


----------



## CityGuy

Good steady light rain in cocato.


----------



## Greenery

cbservicesllc;2004360 said:


> That's the word on the street... If you're talking about the "Bank Ordered Liquidation"... One of my guys used to work for them, he's surprised it took this long...


who? ..

*edit
Nevermind. Rose companies for anyone else wondering.


----------



## qualitycut

Crap got soaked


----------



## MNPLOWCO

getting hit in Wayzata now. that bags it for me for a few hours anyway.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Getting brighter.


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like it will be done in an hour here. Then it's going to be a muggy son of a ............


----------



## qualitycut

Holy cafe something real close got git ny lightning hole house shook and there was no pause between the lightning and the thunder. Pouring out and my gutter is over flowing.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2004434 said:


> Looks like it will be done in an hour here. Then it's going to be a muggy son of a ............


So i should turn the air on now?


----------



## qualitycut

You think they would postpone the tornado sirens today


----------



## Bill1090

I'm down to a 20% chance now.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2004441 said:


> You think they would postpone the tornado sirens today


They are suppose to AFAIK...went off as I was headed back in the door.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2004424 said:


> Got dark here. Hopefully can get in and out of target before it starts, don't want to melt


Which one did you got to? Robert Street is a MESS.


----------



## albhb3

we got 1.25 inches outta that burst down here the trucks clean again


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2004446 said:


> Which one did you got to? Robert Street is a MESS.


Imver grove. .m


----------



## qualitycut

More rain coming


----------



## Bill1090

Jumped up from 73 to 78 in the past 40 mins.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2004452 said:


> Jumped up from 73 to 78 in the past 40 mins.


64 here.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2004409 said:


> Great northern bought out jrco.


Northern?....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Greenery;2004427 said:


> who? ..
> 
> *edit
> Nevermind. Rose companies for anyone else wondering.


If its the one I remember coming into getlachs a few years ago, he was just complaining horrible about breaking all his stuff. I put that in none removable context


----------



## jimslawnsnow

We got a 10 minute down pour after the flood and that is it. Got a 20 acre retail done already


----------



## CityGuy

Rain is done here. Kinda muggy out.


----------



## qualitycut

Any tricks to putting that paver sealer on or is it like staining a deck?


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2004460 said:


> Any tricks to putting that paver sealer on or is it like staining a deck?


youtube?.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2004455 said:


> Northern?....


I'm confused...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2004463 said:


> I'm confused...


He was wondering if you meant Northern Tool. You aren't....Great Northern is buying up all the "small" companies.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2004464 said:


> He was wondering if you meant Northern Tool. You aren't....Great Northern is buying up all the "small" companies.


Oh, gotcha!


----------



## SnowGuy73

It's stops raining just in time for the earlier forecasted start time...

Clowns!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2004466 said:


> It's stops raining just in time for the earlier forecasted start time...
> 
> Clowns!


I hope so. Headed back to the cities to spread some rock at a bank and pull weeds at a townhomes for 3 hours.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2004468 said:


> I hope so. Headed back to the cities to spread some rock at a bank and pull weeds at a townhomes for 3 hours.


You can do that in the rain, bring your Frog Toggs!wesport


----------



## CityGuy

Still raining.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2004469 said:


> You can do that in the rain, bring your Frog Toggs!wesport


I got them....


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2004395 said:


> So nobody is going to name them?


I would have if someone didn't already... Nothing worth buying at the auction anyway... :salute:


----------



## CityGuy

Lynch on cco says showers until 9 or 10 tonight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Downpour!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;2004474 said:


> Lynch on cco says showers until 9 or 10 tonight.


It looks to be pulling out of here to me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like the rain is about done then, unless more develops.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2004465 said:


> Oh, gotcha!


I wasn't sure who you ment by northern


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I was lucky in the rain department today, worked a full day


----------



## Bill1090

Tooth 1 dentist 0. 

She wrenched and wrenched on it before coming to the conclusion that it's too infected to get numb. Now we got penicillin and Vicodin. Too bad the Vicodin isn't working.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;2004476 said:


> It looks to be pulling out of here to me.


me too

Wonder what metgen has


----------



## unit28

Bill1090;2004480 said:


> Tooth 1 dentist 0.
> 
> She wrenched and wrenched on it before coming to the conclusion that it's too infected to get numb. Now we got penicillin and Vicodin. Too bad the Vicodin isn't working.


orthodontic Dr is probably needed


----------



## Bill1090

unit28;2004482 said:


> orthodontic Dr is probably needed


It doesn't sound like it. Just need the infection to get out first.


----------



## Bill1090

Went from 40% tomorrow down to 0%.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;2004481 said:


> me too
> 
> Wonder what metgen has


It showed some pretty big spikes in rain yesterday for about noon today. The nam in particular was right on for me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2004478 said:


> I wasn't sure who you ment by northern


That's why I said great northern.

Haha.


----------



## SSS Inc.

FYI the Walmart in Bloomington is gross. It was like every person that has ever showed up in those "people of Walmart" picture threads was there just now. All I can say is wow. I needed my $10 khakis for work so I had to go.


----------



## unit28

Bill1090;2004483 said:


> It doesn't sound like it. Just need the infection to get out first.


Vicodin
Is very strong with some harsh side effects

If that isn't easing the pain , plus the unsuccessful extraction
......Mself, I'd be seeing the ones who are more specialized and medically trained.

But, that's just me and mop


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2004487 said:


> FYI the Walmart in Bloomington is gross. It was like every person that has ever showed up in those "people of Walmart" picture threads was there just now. All I can say is wow. I needed my $10 khakis for work so I had to go.


I used to cringe when I needed to go in there. Has to be one of the worst in the chain. The CUB at 35W and Crosstown is a close second at certain times.


----------



## CityGuy

Just under 2 inches at my house today


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2004486 said:


> That's why I said great northern.
> 
> Haha.


I read it as great, northern has bought jrco. Oh well, it's just a forum. Easily misunderstood


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2004490 said:


> Just under 2 inches at my house today


I only received 1"


----------



## SSS Inc.

Oh no....its redeveloping .


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Pretty dark to the north


----------



## SSS Inc.

Crap....that line is going to ruin my parking lot meeting in five minutes.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Pretty sure I'm not pulling weeds in this crap.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2004497 said:


> Pretty sure I'm not pulling weeds in this crap.


Pretty sure my people aren't showing up to meet me. Getting d umped on in Eagan.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2004497 said:


> Pretty sure I'm not pulling weeds in this crap.


Razor Pro.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

That line barely missed me


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2004499 said:


> Razor Pro.....


Been using Razor Burn, but it can't keep up.

Too much rain, too many properties.

Pouring at 5 Guys in Shoreview.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2004491 said:


> I read it as great, northern has bought jrco. Oh well, it's just a forum. Easily misunderstood


I hear you.


----------



## SnowGuy73

One inch here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2004503 said:


> One inch here.


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## mnlefty

SSS Inc.;2004487 said:


> FYI the Walmart in Bloomington is gross. It was like every person that has ever showed up in those "people of Walmart" picture threads was there just now. All I can say is wow. I needed my $10 khakis for work so I had to go.


I avoid that one like the plague... shoot down 35 to the newer one off Cliff Rd across from Northern Tool.


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnlefty;2004506 said:


> I avoid that one like the plague... shoot down 35 to the newer one off Cliff Rd across from Northern Tool.


Shakopee is clean and normal.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Supposed to get my Exmark back tomorrow night.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Need a windy night now.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Boarder line totaled on the truck. No breaks left on the trailer


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2004509 said:


> Supposed to get my Exmark back tomorrow night.


What did they do?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2004508 said:


> Shakopee is clean and normal.


Owatonna one is far from normal


----------



## Ranger620

Just about to drop the puck for the first game of the series. Whos rooting for TB and whos got Chicago?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2004513 said:


> Owatonna one is far from normal


The one in Montevideo was interesting!


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2004509 said:


> Supposed to get my Exmark back tomorrow night.


Make sure they put Rotella in it


----------



## unit28

Rainfast one hour after applicationHelps manage other difficult-to-control broadleaf weeds and woody brush*........


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;2004514 said:


> Just about to drop the puck for the first game of the series. Whos rooting for TB and whos got Chicago?


I'm going with the hawks.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2004509 said:


> Supposed to get my Exmark back tomorrow night.


Best offer?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2004520 said:


> Best offer?


That's what it'll be. Probably best offer over $6,000.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I was cutting along 35 today and saw an Altoz semi


----------



## SnowGuy73

Warmer and muggy the next couple days...

Crap!


----------



## Greenery

SnowGuy73;2004508 said:


> Shakopee is clean and normal.


I had someone take all the stuff out of my cart and then take the cart in a matter of 3-4 minutes while I was around the corner at that one.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;2004525 said:


> I had someone take all the stuff out of my cart and then take the cart in a matter of 3-4 minutes while I was around the corner at that one.


Might have been me.....

Haha.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sun is poking out.


----------



## unit28

No frog advisory


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2004529 said:


> Sun is poking out.


Still raining here. Ive lost my motivation for the week. Hate rain days in the middle of the week. Fridays are the best. Or Monday


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2004532 said:


> Still raining here. Ive lost my motivation for the week. Hate rain days in the middle of the week. Fridays are the best. Or Monday


Agreed!....


----------



## qualitycut

Well sitting over at my parents with the dogs waiting for the ex to move her stuff. Out going to be kinda weird getting home and seeing whats gone.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2004535 said:


> Well sitting over at my parents with the dogs waiting for the ex to move her stuff. Out going to be kinda weird getting home and seeing whats gone.


I thought you were back together. Hopefully she leaves you something!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2004535 said:


> Well sitting over at my parents with the dogs waiting for the ex to move her stuff. Out going to be kinda weird getting home and seeing whats gone.


Oh oh.....again???


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Sun is out down here


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;2004536 said:


> I thought you were back together. Hopefully she leaves you something!


That's what I thought


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;2004508 said:


> Shakopee is clean and normal.


I agree.

BTW: Lets go Lightning!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2004535 said:


> Well sitting over at my parents with the dogs waiting for the ex to move her stuff. Out going to be kinda weird getting home and seeing whats gone.


Did you put tape on the stuff you want to keep?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2004536 said:


> I thought you were back together. Hopefully she leaves you something!


We were then a few weeks ago i needed some time and that time turned into me realizing i am more independent than her. Always told my self no only children


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2004537 said:


> Oh oh.....again???


Shes moving out though not just packing a bag


----------



## SSS Inc.

Party at Quality's house this weekend. I'm pretty sure I could find his house. PM me for details.


----------



## Greenery

SnowGuy73;2004528 said:


> Might have been me.....
> 
> Haha.


Lol

Jerk...


----------



## Doughboy12

Absolutely a$$inine rule. 
I hate that cafing call.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;2004545 said:


> Lol
> 
> Jerk...


I hate walking all the way back up front for a cart.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2004535 said:


> Well sitting over at my parents with the dogs waiting for the ex to move her stuff. Out going to be kinda weird getting home and seeing whats gone.


Oh jeez!...


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2004542 said:


> We were then a few weeks ago i needed some time and that time turned into me realizing i am more independent than her. Always told my self no only children


We need a pic to see if this was a good call or not.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2004549 said:


> We need a pic to see if this was a good call or not.


She was a good looking nice girl, just dont feel the same anymore.

Only thing different is the walls are bare and I have 2 open closets in my room now.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2004549 said:


> We need a pic to see if this was a good call or not.


She was a good looking nice girl, just dont feel the same anymore. And she took my wild logo that was cut out of stainless that was a birthday gift.

Only thing different is the walls are bare and I have 2 open closets in my room now.


----------



## Camden

Sorry to hear it didn't work out. She seemed like a nice girl. 

It sounds like I've got someone to go to the SIMA show with now...


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2004553 said:


> And she took my wild logo that was cut out of stainless that was a birthday gift.


Sorry to hear that.

I wish you good luck!


----------



## Ranger620

Tie game dam Chicago


----------



## Doughboy12

Oh boy!!!!!!!!!

YES.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2004556 said:


> Sorry to hear that.
> 
> I wish you good luck!


Nevermind was in a pile of things she didnt know if i wanted to keep.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I wanna see this stainless wild logo. Sounds pretty sweet.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2004560 said:


> I wanna see this stainless wild logo. Sounds pretty sweet.


This please.........
I have a carbon steel lazer cut one.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;2004561 said:


> This please.........
> I have a carbon steel lazer cut one.


I'm going to hand draw one with crayons right now so I can be one of the cool kids.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2004562 said:


> I'm going to hand draw one with crayons right now so I can be one of the cool kids.


You have rink....don't bother, you win.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2004561 said:


> This please.........
> I have a carbon steel lazer cut one.


That sounds sweet too.


----------



## CityGuy

61° cloudy, slight breeze


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

At least the sod won't be heavy/wet today.


----------



## CityGuy

Kinda muggy out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

62° calm cloudy.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2004569 said:


> 61° cloudy, slight breeze


This........


----------



## Bill1090

They dropped my rain chances for today and tomorrow to 0.


----------



## Bill1090

63*
Muggy
Cloudy


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2004561 said:


> This please.........
> I have a carbon steel lazer cut one.


Maybe its that idk. Its metal


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2004570 said:


> At least the sod won't be heavy/wet today.


Nope should be nice and light, have fun!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2004579 said:


> Nope should be nice and light, have fun!


At least it's only two pallets, and only 140 yards to tear out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Heavy drizzle / light rain on the north side where it's 10 degrees cooler.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Might as well be yesterday's rain.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2004582 said:


> Heavy drizzle / light rain on the north side where it's 10 degrees cooler.


Same here. 64 degrees drizzle


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

48 hours from now I should be rolling through The Dells. 72, Toes in the Sand.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2004585 said:


> 48 hours from now I should be rolling through The Dells. 72, Toes in the Sand.


The Dells? I thought you were going to Virginia?


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2004582 said:


> Heavy drizzle / light rain on the north side where it's 10 degrees cooler.


Had a lot of fog this morning going to work at 4


----------



## qualitycut

Hose on pressure washer broke. Awesome


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2004586 said:


> The Dells? I thought you were going to Virginia?


Yea probably driving through. 72 hrs till sand


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2004589 said:


> Hose on pressure washer broke. Awesome


Electric tape and hose clamps....


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2004590 said:


> Yea probably driving through. 72 hrs till sand


Ah. I was thinking they were flying.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2004591 said:


> Electric tape and hose clamps....


2 hrs later bought new hose and switched fitting, was water in it so im sure when i hook it up the pump froze abd cracked


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2004590 said:


> Yea probably driving through. 72 hrs till sand


Right. Driving through the Catskills, Smokey Mountains.

Gonna try to hit Sandusky (no ****/pedo) Ohio on the way back for the amusement parks


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2004583 said:


> Might as well be yesterday's rain.


This......grass is soaked.


----------



## CityGuy

60° cloudy, And wet













From bridge cleaning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

2". If it were just 2" longer........


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2004596 said:


> Right. Driving through the Catskills, Smokey Mountains.
> 
> Gonna try to hit Sandusky (no ****/pedo) Ohio on the way back for the amusement parks


That place is a blast you should make sure that you hit it on the way back.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2004602 said:


> That place is a blast you should make sure that you hit it on the way back.


Been able to give myself the ability to say "Cafe it". Gonna change the voicemail to say I will be back June whatever. Leave a message if it's an emergency.

Put auto reply on the email.

Sod is over 1/2 in, gonna do a couple small tree jobs on the way home. Get the dirt in tomorrow, everyone else will have to wait. Everyone deserves a vaca.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2004603 said:


> Been able to give myself the ability to say "Cafe it". Gonna change the voicemail to say I will be back June whatever. Leave a message if it's an emergency.
> 
> Put auto reply on the email.
> 
> Sod is over 1/2 in, gonna do a couple small tree jobs on the way home. Get the dirt in tomorrow, everyone else will have to wait. Everyone deserves a vaca.


Damn right! :salute:


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2004603 said:


> Been able to give myself the ability to say "Cafe it". Gonna change the voicemail to say I will be back June whatever. Leave a message if it's an emergency.
> 
> Put auto reply on the email.
> 
> Sod is over 1/2 in, gonna do a couple small tree jobs on the way home. Get the dirt in tomorrow, everyone else will have to wait. Everyone deserves a vaca.


Good idea! Shut the phone down and enjoy yourself.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2004605 said:


> Good idea! Shut the phone down and enjoy yourself.


I can't shut the phone down. I can answer it. I need to have answers for my guys if needed.


----------



## CityGuy

I see Greens house.


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;2004607 said:


> I see Greens house.


steal the beer and bring it home


----------



## Polarismalibu

Something going down at Wells Fargo in Rogers. Cops everywhere


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;2004608 said:


> steal the beer and bring it home


Thought about it.


----------



## djagusch

Bill1090;2004605 said:


> Good idea! Shut the phone down and enjoy yourself.


He needs to share pics he takes.


----------



## Bill1090




----------



## Bill1090

djagusch;2004611 said:


> He needs to share pics he takes.


I forgot about that. There's probably some decent views to be seen.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Mr. Donovan,

I think we're all friends here. You can come clean.

You GOTTA be happy this thread took off like it did.

It's gotta be better than reading the same "how much should I charge", " what plow is the best", "I have a 1988 Chevy K1500, what's the biggest plow I can use" threads, no?

You can admit it.  :waving:


----------



## Bill1090

Paging Ranger to Plowsite. Paging Ranger to Plowsite. Do you copy? Over.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2004614 said:


> Mr. Donovan,
> 
> I think we're all friends here. You can come clean.
> 
> You GOTTA be happy this thread took off like it did.
> 
> It's gotta be better than reading the same "how much should I charge", " what plow is the best", "I have a 1988 Chevy K1500, what's the biggest plow I can use" threads, no?
> 
> You can admit it.  :waving:


I think he would like it more if you used his links to buy products...just sayin'
:waving:


----------



## Mike_PS

LwnmwrMan22;2004614 said:


> Mr. Donovan,
> 
> I think we're all friends here. You can come clean.
> 
> You GOTTA be happy this thread took off like it did.
> 
> It's gotta be better than reading the same "how much should I charge", " what plow is the best", "I have a 1988 Chevy K1500, what's the biggest plow I can use" threads, no?
> 
> You can admit it.


LOL, thanks for the laugh...you guys are great and I guess I'll come clean.

Hello, my name is Mike (everyone "hi Mike") and I have a problem :laughing:



Doughboy12;2004616 said:


> I think he would like it more if you used his links to buy products...just sayin'
> :waving:


ummmmm, I don't have any links (I dont sell anything) to buy products...just sayin' Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2004616 said:


> I think he would like it more if you used his links to buy products...just sayin'
> :waving:


That would be Mr. Adams.


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;2004614 said:


> Mr. Donovan,
> 
> I think we're all friends here. You can come clean.
> 
> You GOTTA be happy this thread took off like it did.
> 
> It's gotta be better than reading the same "how much should I charge", " what plow is the best", "I have a 1988 Chevy K1500, what's the biggest plow I can use" threads, no?
> 
> You can admit it.  :waving:


now what did you guys do.... we don't like his kind round hurrrr


----------



## Bill1090

Michael J. Donovan;2004617 said:


> LOL, thanks for the laugh...you guys are great and I guess I'll come clean.
> 
> Hello, my name is Mike (everyone "hi Mike") and I have a problem :laughing:


Welcome to the dark side MJD.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;2004612 said:


>


What's that mean?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dry and warm winter, like last year.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2004606 said:


> I can't shut the phone down. I can answer it. I need to have answers for my guys if needed.


And be able to post pictures of girls ar the beach


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2004623 said:


> Dry and warm winter, like last year.


Crap......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2004624 said:


> And be able to post pictures of girls ar the beach


Why do you think I'm trying to make friends with MJD??


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2004625 said:


> Crap......


Three words. Switch to monthlys


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Damn cell phones. Hire this 20 something to work. Explain cell phone stays in truck and you message or whatever from place to place. Been catching him texting in corners. Other guy who is like a Forman took it from him and told him to stay home tomorrow. This 20 something is dating the other guys daughter.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2004628 said:


> Damn cell phones. Hire this 20 something to work. Explain cell phone stays in truck and you message or whatever from place to place. Been catching him texting in corners. Other guy who is like a Forman took it from him and told him to stay home tomorrow. This 20 something is dating the other guys daughter.


That's hard to make them keep it in the truck. But they should be working instead of being on it


----------



## Doughboy12

Patric Hammer is off to Buffalo...TV station.


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2004628 said:


> Damn cell phones. Hire this 20 something to work. Explain cell phone stays in truck and you message or whatever from place to place. Been catching him texting in corners. Other guy who is like a Forman took it from him and told him to stay home tomorrow. This 20 something is dating the other guys daughter.


Could you dock his pay $25 for every time he is caught texting when not in the truck?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2004631 said:


> Could you dock his pay $25 for every time he is caught texting when not in the truck?


No. You can't do anything with pay. Dept. Of LABOR rules.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2004632 said:


> No. You can't do anything with pay. Dept. Of LABOR rules.


That sucks..


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2004623 said:


> Dry and warm winter, like last year.


Lame!........


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;2004629 said:


> That's hard to make them keep it in the truck. But they should be working instead of being on it


work ethic is in the crapper can him its only gonna get worse


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2004636 said:


> Lame!........


I loved it got to go up north almost every week and fish


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;2004637 said:


> work ethic is in the crapper can him its only gonna get worse


The sad problem is a half guy is better than 0 guys


----------



## Ranger620

Bill1090;2004615 said:


> Paging Ranger to Plowsite. Paging Ranger to Plowsite. Do you copy? Over.


I'm here. What's up


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2004639 said:


> The sad problem is a half guy is better than 0 guys


well he should be making mins then


----------



## Ranger620

Was thinking about building a home to sell. Found a new building code and you have to sheet rock the ceiling in the basement if it's unfinished. New fire code. Only way around it is to use I beams instead of floor trusses. Just dumb


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;2004640 said:


> I'm here. What's up


Do you know of anywhere to get a livewell cable besides a dealer? It's one to open/close the drain on my Ranger.


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;2004642 said:


> Was thinking about building a home to sell. Found a new building code and you have to sheet rock the ceiling in the basement if it's unfinished. New fire code. Only way around it is to use I beams instead of floor trusses. Just dumb


Come build one down here. Crazy building boom going on.


----------



## Ranger620

Bill1090;2004643 said:


> Do you know of anywhere to get a livewell cable besides a dealer? It's one to open/close the drain on my Ranger.


Did you try ranger direct? They sell parts out of the factory


----------



## albhb3

Bill1090;2004643 said:


> Do you know of anywhere to get a livewell cable besides a dealer? It's one to open/close the drain on my Ranger.


sounds expensive


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;2004642 said:


> Was thinking about building a home to sell. Found a new building code and you have to sheet rock the ceiling in the basement if it's unfinished. New fire code. Only way around it is to use I beams instead of floor trusses. Just dumb


Because I beams make it that much safer, not.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2004638 said:


> I loved it got to go up north almost every week and fish


I did not but still enjoyed myself bring it on


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;2004645 said:


> Did you try ranger direct? They sell parts out of the factory


No I haven't. Must have to call them for parts? I don't see any links on their site.


----------



## Bill1090

albhb3;2004646 said:


> sounds expensive


Shouldn't be. It's just a small metal cable.


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;2004647 said:


> Because I beams make it that much safer, not.


You dam fire guys say if you have trusses the metal plates get to hot causing them to break and spread fire faster. Well I beams are full of glue I bet that starts quick


----------



## Ranger620

Bill1090;2004649 said:


> No I haven't. Must have to call them for parts? I don't see any links on their site.


Correct you have to call them. I've got a couple things from them and I thought it was reasonably priced


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;2004652 said:


> Correct you have to call them. I've got a couple things from them and I thought it was reasonably priced


I'll give them a try. Thanks.


----------



## albhb3

Bill1090;2004650 said:


> Shouldn't be. It's just a small metal cable.


famous last words, that's how they all start  what kinda ranger anyway


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bailed on this weed pulling job. I had more people yelling at me to get my it of "their" area than not.

Had another couple get pissed at me because I wouldn't make an 8' x 8' patio with the 2' square pads they had.

"You're gonna tell us that you wouldn't put these in for $500 right now?"

I said that is correct, I will not do it. I only do work for the management company.


----------



## Bill1090

albhb3;2004655 said:


> famous last words, that's how they all start  what kinda ranger anyway


Just a 518 bass boat.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2004656 said:


> Bailed on this weed pulling job. I had more people yelling at me to get my it of "their" area than not.
> 
> Had another couple get pissed at me because I wouldn't make an 8' x 8' patio with the 2' square pads they had.
> 
> "You're gonna tell us that you wouldn't put these in for $500 right now?"
> 
> I said that is correct, I will not do it. I only do work for the management company.


Working in the ghetto I take it? Or some luxurious apartments?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2004638 said:


> I loved it got to go up north almost every week and fish


These clowns can't predict hour to hour and now they know what the entire winter will be?

Doh k!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2004659 said:


> Working in the ghetto I take it? Or some luxurious apartments?


55+ senior living rental townhomes


----------



## albhb3

lwnmwrman22;2004661 said:


> 55+ senior living rental townhomes


oohhhh the horror


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2004661 said:


> 55+ senior living rental townhomes


That makes sense.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2004639 said:


> The sad problem is a half guy is better than 0 guys


I beg to differ. I have fired a few half a guys and the whole operation runs smoother without them. They just wear on everyone and get in the way.

Speaking of guys, one of the no shows I had emailed how sorry he was and he had a family emergency and wanted to know if we would give him a shot. I replied with yes and please give us a call. No response from email or phone. Several emails/messages etc. Why waste your own time unless you were serious about coming aboard. The email sounded really sincere so I can't figure it out. He's not some 20 year old kid either.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;2004664 said:


> I beg to differ. I have fired a few half a guys and the whole operation runs smoother without them. They just wear on everyone and get in the way.
> 
> Speaking of guys, one of the no shows I had emailed how sorry he was and he had a family emergency and wanted to know if we would give him a shot. I replied with yes and please give us a call. No response from email or phone. Several emails/messages etc. Why waste your own time unless you were serious about coming aboard. The email sounded really sincere so I can't figure it out. He's not some 20 year old kid either.


Contact him with
Ultimatum
Restrictions
Probation

2015 we're movin on.......


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;2004660 said:


> These clowns can't predict hour to hour and now they know what the entire winter will be?
> 
> Doh k!


latest weather models

The forecast issued by the Climate Prediction Center branch of NOAA says that there is a 50 to 60 percent chance that El Nino conditions may persist into summer 2015.

MORE ON WEATHER.COM: Climate Change in NASA Satellite Images


----------



## unit28

Update

rain rate radar

ATTM.......


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;2004651 said:


> You dam fire guys say if you have trusses the metal plates get to hot causing them to break and spread fire faster. Well I beams are full of glue I bet that starts quick


With today's homes unless there is a life safety issue it's just not worth entry. 7 to 10 minute failure on trusses and floor.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2004664 said:


> I beg to differ. I have fired a few half a guys and the whole operation runs smoother without them. They just wear on everyone and get in the way.
> 
> Speaking of guys, one of the no shows I had emailed how sorry he was and he had a family emergency and wanted to know if we would give him a shot. I replied with yes and please give us a call. No response from email or phone. Several emails/messages etc. Why waste your own time unless you were serious about coming aboard. The email sounded really sincere so I can't figure it out. He's not some 20 year old kid either.


I agree with the crappy 1/2 guys.

I also don't understand the ones that say they want to work, then don't work.

My young guy was going to work 60 hours this week. He's at 39, and said he needed to go home at 4:30 today.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2004660 said:


> These clowns can't predict hour to hour and now they know what the entire winter will be?
> 
> Doh k!


This.........


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;2004665 said:


> Contact him with
> Ultimatum
> Restrictions
> Probation
> 
> 2015 we're movin on.......


My last attempt more or less said he needs to respond.....even just out of courtesy so we can move on if need be. Bear in mind this guy has never worked with us, he didn't show on his first day and went MIA. Then he took the time to contact via email that he was sorry and hoped we would give him a shot. Now nothing. New hire with a Class A and experience??? Yes please. (That's for you kfan guys). 


LwnmwrMan22;2004669 said:


> I agree with the crappy 1/2 guys.
> 
> I also don't understand the ones that say they want to work, then don't work.
> 
> My young guy was going to work 60 hours this week. He's at 39, and said he needed to go home at 4:30 today.


I don't get it either. The guys we do have, which aren't even half of what we need, are great and want to work. I've never had this much trouble finding help, and of all years for it to happen its when we are absolutely loaded with work.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2004671 said:


> I don't get it either. The guys we do have, which aren't even half of what we need, are great and want to work. I've never had this much trouble finding help, and of all years for it to happen its when we are absolutely loaded with work.


Pretty much for everyone I know/heard from.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2004673 said:


> Pretty much for everyone I know/heard from.


Its not just our types of industry either. A large hotel we sealed last week said they can't find help. Our insurance agent says they can't find help. Its an epidemic.


----------



## albhb3

well with all that edjamakation people have they don't wanna really work


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;2004674 said:


> Its not just our types of industry either. A large hotel we sealed last week said they can't find help. Our insurance agent says they can't find help. Its an epidemic.


It's because no one wants to work for less than 50k a year and if they do they don't want to do physical labor.


----------



## unit28

Been there many times with a high capacity work load
Then no shows or 1/2 day part timers put me in desperate mode
Had to try the temp service, which worked for a couple guys


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2004664 said:


> I beg to differ. I have fired a few half a guys and the whole operation runs smoother without them. They just wear on everyone and get in the way.
> 
> Speaking of guys, one of the no shows I had emailed how sorry he was and he had a family emergency and wanted to know if we would give him a shot. I replied with yes and please give us a call. No response from email or phone. Several emails/messages etc. Why waste your own time unless you were serious about coming aboard. The email sounded really sincere so I can't figure it out. He's not some 20 year old kid either.


When you only have 1 guy and need to get things done anybody who can wheelbarrel and crap to speed it up is fine in my book when you cant find anyone else. Now for crews with 1 bad guy i agree


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2004678 said:


> When you only have 1 guy and need to get things done anybody who can wheelbarrel and crap to speed it up is fine in my book when you cant find anyone else. Now for crews with 1 bad guy i agree


Or on a mowing crew and have to redo and always checking work.

My new guy that has a cell phone problem wanted to know what he had to do to get a raise. My response was "start making me money"


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2004647 said:


> Because I beams make it that much safer, not.


Not only that they warp in a hot fire????

Edit: oops. I thought you were talking about the main steel beam.


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;2004679 said:


> Or on a mowing crew and have to redo and always checking work.
> 
> My new guy that has a cell phone problem wanted to know what he had to do to get a raise. My response was "start making me money"


Exactly!

If I have to redo it, I don't need you.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2004623 said:


> Dry and warm winter, like last year.


Nooooooo!!!


----------



## unit28

I have this in my house
Plus steel beams.....

#southerna/c........sprinkler


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2004651 said:


> You dam fire guys say if you have trusses the metal plates get to hot causing them to break and spread fire faster. Well I beams are full of glue I bet that starts quick


Everything burns fast now days... Put sprinklers in and then you don't have to sheetrock!


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2004684 said:


> Everything burns fast now days... Put sprinklers in and then you don't have to sheetrock!


Yea another rip off pretty soon no one will be able to afford to build a house


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2004683 said:


> I have this in my house
> Plus steel beams.....
> 
> #southerna/c........sprinkler


Nice! Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2004685 said:


> Yea another rip off pretty soon no one will be able to afford to build a house


Ahhhh come on... rumors... Costs like 1% of the home value...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2004685 said:


> Yea another rip off pretty soon no one will be able to afford to build a house


Our local case dealer added on to thier shop. Last minute the city came in and said they needed a sprinkler system. 100k later the system was in and a 10k permit. This was maybe 10 years ago or less


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2004688 said:


> Ahhhh come on... rumors... Costs like 1% of the home value...


So 2000 on a 200k home? You cant even get an irrigation system for that.


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2004684 said:


> Everything burns fast now days... Put sprinklers in and then you don't have to sheetrock!


Sprinklers are already mandatory on houses over 4500 sq feet. Just another way to screw the little guys. Nobody wants to pay the extra cost maybe 1 in a thousand at best. Like quality said its gonna get to the point where nobody will be able to afford a house. Hen the big box builders will come in and build them cheap and everyone will complain about quality.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2004691 said:


> So 2000 on a 200k home? You cant even get an irrigation system for that.


No PTL needed


----------



## unit28

Ranger620;2004693 said:


> Sprinklers are already mandatory on houses over 4500 sq feet. Just another way to screw the little guys. Nobody wants to pay the extra cost maybe 1 in a thousand at best. Like quality said its gonna get to the point where nobody will be able to afford a house. Hen the big box builders will come in and build them cheap and everyone will complain about quality.


LMN already does


----------



## Greenery

TKLAWN;2004681 said:


> Exactly!
> 
> If I have to redo it, I don't need you.


How long will you give a guy until he gets the axe for missing stuff, scalping, etc.?

It seems like these young guys are overly sensitive when bringing up their mistakes and explaining the impact it has on the business also. In fact I had a guy quit this week for that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;2004696 said:


> How long will you give a guy until he gets the axe for missing stuff, scalping, etc.?
> 
> It seems like these young guys are overly sensitive when bringing up their mistakes and explaining the impact it has on the business also. In fact I had a guy quit this week for that.


My new guy I just hired.... I flat out told him he has 2 weeks. If he can't figure it out by then, he will be gone.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2004691 said:


> So 2000 on a 200k home? You cant even get an irrigation system for that.


They are making it easier... You can do a 13d system where the piping uses the existing domestic water and is not required to be monitored... Very cheap when they're already there piping in the pex anyway... Plus it's coverage for life safety... not meant to protect every square inch like commercial properties


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2004697 said:


> My new guy I just hired.... I flat out told him he has 2 weeks. If he can't figure it out by then, he will be gone.


Five days max here.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2004693 said:


> Sprinklers are already mandatory on houses over 4500 sq feet. Just another way to screw the little guys. Nobody wants to pay the extra cost maybe 1 in a thousand at best. Like quality said its gonna get to the point where nobody will be able to afford a house. Hen the big box builders will come in and build them cheap and everyone will complain about quality.


It's less than carpeting the house... The way these new homes built in the last 10 years burn, if I built a new house, I'd sprinkler it... Just my semi-amateur opinion...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2004699 said:


> Five days max here.


I figure twice through the list.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2004701 said:


> I figure twice through the list.


I figure by day five for our work I shouldn't have to tell a guy what to do unless its something new. What I need from guys is actually pretty simple......so simple in fact I think my little kids could do it. No wonder I was running equipment at the age of 11.


----------



## unit28

2 weeks for someone with experience? 
Thought he can run a mower


I've let guys go as soon as they show up and start loading the trailer on their first day


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2004702 said:


> I figure by day five for our work I shouldn't have to tell a guy what to do unless its something new. What I need from guys is actually pretty simple......so simple in fact I think my little kids could do it. No wonder I was running equipment at the age of 11.


I agree. With mowing, my main focus is for people to learn to pay attention to the discharge of the grass. On the 200 acres we mow, I can think of 3 spots I need to use a blower.

I told the new guy the other day, you have 1.5 weeks to catch on. If you aren't making these guys faster, I don't need ya.

Seems like they were going pretty good today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2004703 said:


> 2 weeks for someone with experience?
> Thought he can run a mower
> 
> I've let guys go as soon as they show up and start loading the trailer on their first day


He doesn't have experience. He's run mowers, but not efficiently and at the pace my guys do.


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2004700 said:


> It's less than carpeting the house... The way these new homes built in the last 10 years burn, if I built a new house, I'd sprinkler it... Just my semi-amateur opinion...


Right so it's less than carpeting but it's more money out the door. Find me a customer who isn't a firefighter that wants to spend the money on it very rare. Landscapers are the ones who should be the most poed. It's gonna come out of there pockets. It's the last thing on the list and to save money homeowners are gonna start doing those things themselves. Maybe I'm wrong and with all these jobs and no one wanting to work maybe these people are making mega $$ and are spending money. Who knows anymore


----------



## djagusch

cbservicesllc;2004688 said:


> Ahhhh come on... rumors... Costs like 1% of the home value...


But we have been building houses for how long without? People figured out how to survive that long. Some people need to learn accidents do happen and not all can be saved. Death is part of life, just like fires are.

If you bubble wrap kids they might not get hurt. So does that mean we should do it? Its the same thinking and it's Cafing out of control.


----------



## Doughboy12

djagusch;2004707 said:


> But we have been building houses for how long without? People figured out how to survive that long. Some people need to learn accidents do happen and not all can be saved. Death is part of life, just like fires are.
> 
> If you bubble wrap kids they might not get hurt. So does that mean we should do it? Its the same thinking and it's Cafing out of control.


Well said..........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

djagusch;2004707 said:


> But we have been building houses for how long without? People figured out how to survive that long. Some people need to learn accidents do happen and not all can be saved. Death is part of life, just like fires are.
> 
> If you bubble wrap kids they might not get hurt. So does that mean we should do it? Its the same thinking and it's Cafing out of control.


It's only going to get worse. I can't imagine this world in 15-20 years from now, if even that long. Look what's changed since 2000 and 1995


----------



## Ranger620

djagusch;2004707 said:


> But we have been building houses for how long without? People figured out how to survive that long. Some people need to learn accidents do happen and not all can be saved. Death is part of life, just like fires are.
> 
> If you bubble wrap kids they might not get hurt. So does that mean we should do it? Its the same thinking and it's Cafing out of control.


Thank you


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2004709 said:


> It's only going to get worse. I can't imagine this world in 15-20 years from now, if even that long. Look what's changed since 2000 and 1995


Bruce Jenner


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;2004707 said:


> But we have been building houses for how long without? People figured out how to survive that long. Some people need to learn accidents do happen and not all can be saved. Death is part of life, just like fires are.
> 
> If you bubble wrap kids they might not get hurt. So does that mean we should do it? Its the same thinking and it's Cafing out of control.


You definitely voted for Obama


----------



## djagusch

jimslawnsnow;2004709 said:


> It's only going to get worse. I can't imagine this world in 15-20 years from now, if even that long. Look what's changed since 2000 and 1995


Like the whole we need to seal houses up tighter because it's more efficient heating, then mold and air quality happen, so let's put in air exchangers with the cold outside air. Really Cafing smart!

Everyone gets medals for participating, so why would one try to compete hard to win? The education system is Cafing up this country big time.


----------



## Ranger620

Nichole Curtis is on wcco. She's in trouble with the city and her contract also owes people money. Not a fan of her


----------



## Ranger620

djagusch;2004713 said:


> Like the whole we need to seal houses up tighter because it's more efficient heating, then mold and air quality happen, so let's put in air exchangers with the cold outside air. Really Cafing smart!
> 
> Everyone gets medals for participating, so why would one try to compete hard to win? The education system is Cafing up this country big time.


Now this guy^^^^^^ gets it


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2004711 said:


> Bruce Jenner


I'm assuming you meant Caitlyn Jenner...


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2004714 said:


> Nichole Curtis is on wcco. She's in trouble with the city and her contract also owes people money. Not a fan of her


She was just mad they tore down an old house from what i read earlier.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2004716 said:


> I'm assuming you meant Caitlyn Jenner...


Well that too, Bruce did change into her.


----------



## qualitycut

Tot boss looks delicious







And NN


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2004717 said:


> She was just mad they tore down an old house from what i read earlier.


According to wcco she owes a lumber yard and some subs money she apparently knows nothing about that


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;2004707 said:


> But we have been building houses for how long without? People figured out how to survive that long. Some people need to learn accidents do happen and not all can be saved. Death is part of life, just like fires are.
> 
> If you bubble wrap kids they might not get hurt. So does that mean we should do it? Its the same thinking and it's Cafing out of control.


To each their own... I'm not bubble wrapping my kids for what it's worth... yes houses have been around a long time, but houses and the stuff we put in them now are a lot different...

My house that was built in the early 80's with real dimensional lumber (2 x 10 trusses), a compartmentalized layout, and smoke detectors will _probably_ give my family enough time to escape in case of fire... in fact it happens quite often in my older side of town... Because of the compartmentalization the fires stay put or don't spread as fast...

On the other side of town with homes built in the last 10-15 years with lightweight construction, open concept, and no sprinklers, there have been several fires in which the house is fully involved when the FD arrives (usually 6-8 min after 911 is called)... We haven't had a fatality or injury (knock on wood)... I'm not pushing the panic button... Just providing facts and observation, everyone can do as they wish...


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2004720 said:


> According to wcco she owes a lumber yard and some subs money she apparently knows nothing about that


O i missed the clip on the news, fox9 had an article on her lashing out on social media because they tore an old house down.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Ranger620;2004714 said:


> Nichole Curtis is on wcco. She's in trouble with the city and her contract also owes people money. Not a fan of her


I'm not really a fan of any of those home improvement shows that talk about the price of things. The numbers are not usually even close to real for our market. It gives homeowners sticker shock most of the time.


----------



## djagusch

cbservicesllc;2004721 said:


> To each their own... I'm not bubble wrapping my kids for what it's worth... yes houses have been around a long time, but houses and the stuff we put in them now are a lot different...
> 
> My house that was built in the early 80's with real dimensional lumber (2 x 10 trusses), a compartmentalized layout, and smoke detectors will _probably_ give my family enough time to escape in case of fire... in fact it happens quite often in my older side of town... Because of the compartmentalization the fires stay put or don't spread as fast...
> 
> On the other side of town with homes built in the last 10-15 years with lightweight construction, open concept, and no sprinklers, there have been several fires in which the house is fully involved when the FD arrives (usually 6-8 min after 911 is called)... We haven't had a fatality or injury (knock on wood)... I'm not pushing the panic button... Just providing facts and observation, everyone can do as they wish...


Panic button? Push it, it's how stupid codes get pushed through. I provided facts and observations since houses were made. They burn and people may die. It's called life. It can't be stopped.


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;2004725 said:


> Panic button? Push it, it's how stupid codes get pushed through. I provided facts and observations since houses were made. They burn and people may die. It's called life. It can't be stopped.


You're right, cafe happens, that's why I have a job, I'm not worried about it


----------



## SnowGuy73

61° calm cloudy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light dew..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2004732 said:


> Light dew..


So, Diet Dew? Much better than regular Dew.


----------



## djagusch

So what's on the radar in western mn? Looks small but coming this way.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2004733 said:


> So, Diet Dew? Much better than regular Dew.


Yucky!.........


----------



## SnowGuy73

djagusch;2004734 said:


> So what's on the radar in western mn? Looks small but coming this way.


I have a slight chance of rain before 07:00, so I'm guessing it will rain from about 10:00 and on...


----------



## CityGuy

Holy balls. Started shivering about 4 and haven't stopped.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2004733 said:


> So, Diet Dew? Much better than regular Dew.


This, i haven't had a can in months though. Trying to get my beach bod back.


----------



## NorthernProServ

fiancee is gone for two days, went up north taking care of wedding stuff with her mom. House is nice and quiet


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hmmm. Briggs and Stratton bought Billy goat industries


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;2004735 said:


> Yucky!.........


This....of all the diet pops out there, I think diet Dew is the worst !


----------



## CityGuy

With the wife at school finishing up her end of year stuff. Go from shivering to sweating.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;2004741 said:


> fiancee is gone for two days, went up north taking care of wedding stuff with her mom. House is nice and quiet


Had that last weekend, Thursday-Monday.

It's a beautiful thing!


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;2004740 said:


> This, i haven't had a can in months though. Trying to get my beach bod back.


Going for the beach ball look?


----------



## CityGuy

58° and cloudy


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2004744 said:


> With the wife at school finishing up her end of year stuff. Go from shivering to sweating.


You can't be left alone when your sick?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I don't like any diet pops. I had this go around with a guy I worked with when I had a full time job before the biz. He would buy a 12 pack of diet dew and drank it warm. Either room temp or boiling hot when left in the semi. It was fricking gross watching him drink it. Yuck!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2004748 said:


> You can't be left alone when your sick?


I am on kid duty. Feel a little better but not much.


----------



## CityGuy

Atleast the kid is out like a light. Just a few noises from her but out.


----------



## Bill1090

NorthernProServ;2004741 said:


> fiancee is gone for two days, went up north taking care of wedding stuff with her mom. House is nice and quiet


Lucky......


----------



## Bill1090

NorthernProServ;2004743 said:


> This....of all the diet pops out there, I think diet Dew is the worst !


The only one I can somewhat stand is diet coke. About an hour after drinking it though my guts start turning and I'm worthless for the rest of the day.


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;2004746 said:


> Going for the beach ball look?


Haha yup, more of a semi deflated one


----------



## qualitycut

3 lawns to mow, 10 shrubs to trim then put sand in a paver patio and its the weekend


----------



## Bill1090

Sure is cloudy out this morning.


----------



## qualitycut

For anyone who wants to bet on the race tomorrow, there is a legal sote you can use the Churchill downs runs.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2004733 said:


> So, Diet Dew? Much better than regular Dew.


You have officially lost your mind


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;2004743 said:


> This....of all the diet pops out there, I think diet Dew is the worst !


So true!!!!


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;2004742 said:


> Hmmm. Briggs and Stratton bought Billy goat industries


Darn! The best walk-behind vac on the market is a Billy Goat with a Honda engine. I doubt you'll be able to get that combo any longer.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2004733 said:


> So, Diet Dew? Much better than regular Dew.


Blasphemer............. :waving:


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2004738 said:


> Holy balls. Started shivering about 4 and haven't stopped.


This last night @11....had to take a hot shower.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;2004762 said:


> Darn! The best walk-behind vac on the market is a Billy Goat with a Honda engine. I doubt you'll be able to get that combo any longer.


I hate Briggs engines


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Guy that was screwing around on his phone yesterday text and said he can't work because of a stomach bug. He was told not to come in. He wasn't there so we left. Now he wants his check. He'll have to wait til we get these 20 residential done


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Oh and Scott's paid Monsanto 300 million for the rights to round up


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2004750 said:


> I am on kid duty. Feel a little better but not much.


Haha.

Just wait until you 're home sick with a sick kid.


----------



## Bill1090

Camden;2004762 said:


> Darn! The best walk-behind vac on the market is a Billy Goat with a Honda engine. I doubt you'll be able to get that combo any longer.


You might be able to. You can get a Kawasaki on a Ferris and they are owned by Briggs.


----------



## qualitycut

Can't believe people risk thier lives for a turtle in the road


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2004768 said:


> Haha.
> 
> Just wait until you 're home sick with a sick kid.


Like us last winter with 6 influenza cases


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2004772 said:


> Like us last winter with 6 influenza cases


Bingo!....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I only drink Dt. Dew when it's fountain pop.

Bottled Dew gives me Supraventricular Tachardia.

I very seldom drink any bottled pop any more except for the occasional Dt. Dr. Pepper.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Voicemail: hi please tell me how much it will cost to fix my lawn, call me back.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;2004777 said:


> Voicemail: hi please tell me how much it will cost to fix my lawn, call me back.


I got one yesterday. I saw your truck to the south. I need some advice about my lawn.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2004771 said:


> Can't believe people risk their lives for a turtle in the road


This.... Or duck, goose, tie down strap, bungie cord...........ect.


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2004778 said:


> I got one yesterday. I saw your truck to the south. I need some advice about my lawn.


Isn't that why you have your name and # on your truck???


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2004771 said:


> Can't believe people risk thier lives for a turtle in the road


Orrrrr when they have to get in front of every Vehicle possible before the lane ends. She's lucky to be alive


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2004780 said:


> Isn't that why you have your name and # on your truck???


Yup, so I can give free advice.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2004783 said:


> Yup, so I can give free advice.


Or give them advice and turn it into a fert account.


----------



## qualitycut

F'ing cotton woods


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2004785 said:


> F'ing cotton woods


It's almost all down here now.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2004784 said:


> Or give them advice and turn it into a fert account.


Sometimes that works and sometimes not. Just like landscaping stuff. Talked with several landscape guys and they have people come along and they ask enough questions to attempt to do it themselves. I almost fell over laughing when a lady came and asked if I did the type of work she wanted done. I didn't but she told me about these other guys wanted 10k for her patio deal she wanted. She tried to do it with her BF and friends. They couldn't so the ones with the 10k bid said now it's 20k because they need to rip all the crap she put in and re grade it. She ripped it out her self and layer sod. Still sod till this day. 7 years later.

Who knows I might see what they wanted, but when I hear advice it usually a lost cause


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2004785 said:


> F'ing cotton woods


About the only time I don't like having a goatee or any scruff. It sucks too if you have glasses. It gets stuck behind them and on my eye lashes


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2004740 said:


> This, i haven't had a can in months though. Trying to get my beach bod back.


Haven't you heard? The dad bod is in... haha


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2004771 said:


> Can't believe people risk thier lives for a turtle in the road


Yep... That's how we got rear ended in my wife's Edge, giving my 18 month old son a skull fracture and totaling the car... Some moron stopped right in front of us...


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2004788 said:


> Sometimes that works and sometimes not. Just like landscaping stuff. Talked with several landscape guys and they have people come along and they ask enough questions to attempt to do it themselves. I almost fell over laughing when a lady came and asked if I did the type of work she wanted done. I didn't but she told me about these other guys wanted 10k for her patio deal she wanted. She tried to do it with her BF and friends. They couldn't so the ones with the 10k bid said now it's 20k because they need to rip all the crap she put in and re grade it. She ripped it out her self and layer sod. Still sod till this day. 7 years later.
> 
> Who knows I might see what they wanted, but when I hear advice it usually a lost cause


Well then your advice should be... "I can take care of the for $xxxxxx"

But I'm not telling you how to run your business...please don't think that I am. Just thought your response was a bit confusing to me. I do understand your point now that you explained it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2004793 said:


> Well then your advice should be... "I can take care of the for $xxxxxx"


For sure.....


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2004792 said:


> Yep... That's how we got rear ended in my wife's Edge, giving my 18 month old son a skull fracture and totaling the car... Some moron stopped right in front of us...


Lady did that to me on 62 last year had akid on the back, cane over a hill lady stopped in right lane person swirves over in front of me locked up the brakes because there were ducks and a lady trying to get them to crossed ended up half in the shoulder and ditch.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well, what started out last June as a $2,000 vine removal job, ending up morphing into just under a $60,000 landscape renovation ends today.

Sent a letter of thanks to the construction company, they sent an email back saying I will officially be on the bid list for Weis Builders moving forward.

Onsite construction rep said we did a great job, more than fair with our work and price.

I've never had margins on a job site like I did here.

Hopefully I get one of these a month. I'll buy out quality and make him a foreman.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2004790 said:


> Haven't you heard? The dad bod is in... haha


Heck yea!!!!!!
In that case taco bell for lunch


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2004798 said:


> Well, what started out last June as a $2,000 vine removal job, ending up morphing into just under a $60,000 landscape renovation ends today.
> 
> Sent a letter of thanks to the construction company, they sent an email back saying I will officially be on the bid list for Weis Builders moving forward.
> 
> Onsite construction rep said we did a great job, more than fair with our work and price.
> 
> I've never had margins on a job site like I did here.
> 
> Hopefully I get one of these a month. I'll buy out quality and make him a foreman.


Lol buddy just offered me 30 hr plus 900 towards vehicle


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2004801 said:


> Lol buddy just offered me 30 hr plus 900 towards vehicle


Screw that.......


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2004803 said:


> Screw that.......


Wouldn't use any of my equipment just. My truck for running around. He has all equipment


----------



## qualitycut

Hate how that poly sand leaves a tint on the pavers before you wet it. Always makes me nervous its going to dry like that


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2004805 said:


> Wouldn't use any of my equipment just. My truck for running around. He has all equipment


Wouldn't take much for me to take that offer.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2004809 said:


> Wouldn't take much for me to take that offer.


My thinking as well


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I've always had a number of $25 / hour for the right public works job. $30 + vehicle, I'd be trying it out for a couple of weeks.


----------



## qualitycut

Got some more perennials in and mulch done at my house, time for a twisted tea or 5


----------



## CityGuy

Had a fever of 102.6 this morning, now down to 99.7 after a good long nap.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2004812 said:


> I've always had a number of $25 / hour for the right public works job. $30 + vehicle, I'd be trying it out for a couple of weeks.


I like my own hours is the problem.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2004823 said:


> I like my own hours is the problem.


Right...... That and getting into a situation that wasn't what was sold.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2004824 said:


> Right...... That and getting into a situation that wasn't what was sold.


Then i would have to tell chicks i Landscape Instead of owning my own when i meet them.  jk


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2004825 said:


> Then i would have to tell chicks i Landscape Instead of owning my own when i meet them.  jk


You will need to worry about that now.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2004824 said:


> Right...... That and getting into a situation that wasn't what was sold.


Helped him a couple weeks ago and was paid 30 hr


----------



## Doughboy12

If anyone cares the Mayfly hatch is happening NOW in the Lake Mille Lacs area. Holy cafe they are getting bad. Hate to be in town by the lights tonight.


----------



## Doughboy12

Just mowed my uncles place and was covered in them from time to time. Tree trunks is where they are hanging and some in the grass too.


----------



## Doughboy12

Shoreline is filled with tiny minnows and the lake smells like dead fish...:waving:


----------



## Doughboy12

The bugs in town are not looking like Mayflies but the ones at the cabin definitely are.


----------



## albhb3

I saw a cheese grader save somebody from going head on into oncoming traffic this morning going 169s at 494. Impressive stuff


----------



## Doughboy12

albhb3;2004837 said:


> I saw a cheese grader save somebody from going head on into oncoming traffic this morning going 169s at 494. Impressive stuff


Is that the slang for the new wires? I like it.
The term not the wires.


----------



## unit28

CityGuy;2004822 said:


> Had a fever of 102.6 this morning, now down to 99.7 after a good long nap.


Rehydrate. .........


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;2004765 said:


> I hate Briggs engines


I have two honda engines sitting around in the barn
Pretty sure one hasn't been ran


----------



## Bill1090

I had a helper today.



What's weird is it took longer today with help than it does just me doing it.


----------



## TKLAWN

TruGreen can cafe' off!

Everything they fert at where we mow is a foot tall, damn cheap fert.:realmad:


----------



## unit28

NorthernProServ;2004743 said:


> This....of all the diet pops out there, I think diet Dew is the worst !


But....
The thing I like is the caffeine content is the same as regular
I like diet dew myself

One I drink most times though is diet Pepsi max
Cheaper than energy drinks, and about same caffeine as redbull


----------



## albhb3

Doughboy12;2004838 said:


> Is that the slang for the new wires? I like it.
> The term not the wires.


not new at all back when they first started putting them in the snow belt a few snowmobilers went through them....dead cut em in half ala cheese graters


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2004848 said:


> TruGreen can cafe' off!
> 
> Everything they fert at where we mow is a foot tall, damn cheap fert.:realmad:


Wouldnt that be good fertilizer? I honestly dont know much about it.


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;2004852 said:


> not new at all back when they first started putting them in the snow belt a few snowmobilers went through them....dead cut em in half ala cheese graters


Yea i could see that. Just like the stories of barbed wire fences


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2004854 said:


> Wouldnt that be good fertilizer? I honestly dont know much about it.


No, cheap fertilizer is just loaded with nitrogen and is fast release. Which makes the yard grow out of control.

Good fert is slow release and has other benefits that feed the yard over time.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2004855 said:


> Yea i could see that. Just like the stories of barbed wire fences


That is how one of my cousins died at the age of 15. Very sad.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2004857 said:


> No, cheap fertilizer is just loaded with nitrogen and is fast release. Which makes the yard grow out of control.
> 
> Good fert is slow release and has other benefits that feed the yard over time.


Correctomundo.

BTW, picking up that Exmark

Got $6500?


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2004860 said:


> Correctomundo.
> 
> BTW, picking up that Exmark
> 
> Got $6500?


That was quick!

You trade it in on a new Altoid?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2004863 said:


> That was quick!
> 
> You trade it in on a new Altoid?


No, I meant do you have $6500 to buy it from me??


----------



## SSS Inc.

This is a heck of a Twins game! Joe Mauer homer to tie the game.


----------



## SnowGuy73

87° Tuesday.......................


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;2004867 said:


> 87° Tuesday.......................


Perfect!!!


----------



## Greenery

TKLAWN;2004848 said:


> TruGreen can cafe' off!
> 
> Everything they fert at where we mow is a foot tall, damn cheap fert.:realmad:


Lol, the one place we cut that trugreen treats is yellow and growing slower than any other. But yes, past years it grows a foot a week for a couple weeks until it depletes the nurients.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well, guy and his gal I hired to help get this job done, when I hired them, I said we get this job done by "whatever day" you get a bonus.

Seen we weren't going to hit a deadline, so I brought another guy on board. Seen they STILL weren't going to hit deadline, so I brought another guy on board.

STILL used the week buffer, and we were still still doing touch up work this week.

Guy was pissed I only gave him $400 extra and his gal $200 extra.

Cafe him. I'm tired of people. Gonna go on this vacation, hope he's pissed enough to go somewhere else, fit in the handful jobs I have left and go back to cutting grass.


Oh, and this was the guy and gal that a couple of Mondays said they weren't coming in, then we got rain other days that week.


----------



## unit28

Ws urea formaldehyde. .......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

My new guy and I are going to part ways. He was all pissy because I didn't have his check with and no one was home for him to get. Pissing and moaning he busts his ass for a low wage. He may bust ass but he doesn't get squat done. He's worked 3 weeks now and doesn't get it. He's never gonna get it the way I see it. 

Last night he locked his keys in his car at my house. He ran into the shed and grabbed a jack to break his window. Wife yelled at him not to. I went and helped him break into his car. Sheesh. Told him he doesn't need to lock his $400 POS car when there's thousands of dollars of easier stuff to steal and harder to track than that POS. 

I had other things to do til noon or so, so my Forman starred the route and I cought up later. Still knocked out 21 stops to finish the weeks list

Edit. He had the day off because he wouldn't stay off his phone. He did text about a half hour past Start time to say he couldn't work. He had a stomach bug. Said he was off anyway. He replied. O I c


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2004870 said:


> Well, guy and his gal I hired to help get this job done, when I hired them, I said we get this job done by "whatever day" you get a bonus.
> 
> Seen we weren't going to hit a deadline, so I brought another guy on board. Seen they STILL weren't going to hit deadline, so I brought another guy on board.
> 
> STILL used the week buffer, and we were still still doing touch up work this week.
> 
> Guy was pissed I only gave him $400 extra and his gal $200 extra.
> 
> Cafe him. I'm tired of people. Gonna go on this vacation, hope he's pissed enough to go somewhere else, fit in the handful jobs I have left and go back to cutting grass.
> 
> Oh, and this was the guy and gal that a couple of Mondays said they weren't coming in, then we got rain other days that week.


Screw those people. What were they expecting?????


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2004865 said:


> No, I meant do you have $6500 to buy it from me??


If it wasn't a Redtech I would seriously consider it.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2004870 said:


> Well, guy and his gal I hired to help get this job done, when I hired them, I said we get this job done by "whatever day" you get a bonus.
> 
> Seen we weren't going to hit a deadline, so I brought another guy on board. Seen they STILL weren't going to hit deadline, so I brought another guy on board.
> 
> STILL used the week buffer, and we were still still doing touch up work this week.
> 
> Guy was pissed I only gave him $400 extra and his gal $200 extra.
> 
> Cafe him. I'm tired of people. Gonna go on this vacation, hope he's pissed enough to go somewhere else, fit in the handful jobs I have left and go back to cutting grass.
> 
> Oh, and this was the guy and gal that a couple of Mondays said they weren't coming in, then we got rain other days that week.


I wish I got $400 extra just for doing my job.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Straight up told the guy his gal ain't worth $17 / hour. I was paying him $19 / hour. My neighbor gal is getting $15 / hour and would work in the rain, late, do whatever I asked. 

His gf would bail to the truck first time there were 16 sprinkles. Apparently she has a small bladder because she would have to go pee every hour. It wasn't close to the bathroom and she wouldn't hurry.

Plus it's hard to spread mulch quickly sitting Indian style.

I put up with it, telling myself he was worth more than the $19 / hour, and with her $17, I was paying them as a group.


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;2004857 said:


> No, cheap fertilizer is just loaded with nitrogen and is fast release. Which makes the yard grow out of control.
> 
> Good fert is slow release and has other benefits that feed the yard over time.


This......


----------



## qualitycut

Enjoy your trip lwmr. If anything serious comes up, let me know if you need anything


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2004879 said:


> Straight up told the guy his gal ain't worth $17 / hour. I was paying him $19 / hour. My neighbor gal is getting $15 / hour and would work in the rain, late, do whatever I asked.
> 
> His gf would bail to the truck first time there were 16 sprinkles. Apparently she has a small bladder because she would have to go pee every hour. It wasn't close to the bathroom and she wouldn't hurry.
> 
> Plus it's hard to spread mulch quickly sitting Indian style.
> 
> I put up with it, telling myself he was worth more than the $19 / hour, and with her $17, I was paying them as a group.


Good riddance...


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2004879 said:


> Straight up told the guy his gal ain't worth $17 / hour. I was paying him $19 / hour. My neighbor gal is getting $15 / hour and would work in the rain, late, do whatever I asked.
> 
> His gf would bail to the truck first time there were 16 sprinkles. Apparently she has a small bladder because she would have to go pee every hour. It wasn't close to the bathroom and she wouldn't hurry.
> 
> Plus it's hard to spread mulch quickly sitting Indian style.
> 
> I put up with it, telling myself he was worth more than the $19 / hour, and with her $17, I was paying them as a group.


Hard to spread something else sitting indian style


----------



## unit28

You need a spreadsheet
with time sqf and job name
Pin it to the schedule


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2004880 said:


> This......


Check ws vs win ......


----------



## Greenery

Wait what? Spread mulch, Indian style? What? 

That's some serious self control to even let that happen for more the 37 seconds.


----------



## Greenery

Worktunes on sale at fleet farm, $40 I think.


----------



## Greenery

I did see a company in Mtka a couple weeks back that had a couple of hotties (from a distance at least) spreading mulch. They were getting it done too, no Indian sitters there. 

Kinda distracting though.


----------



## Green Grass

Greenery;2004891 said:


> I did see a company in Mtka a couple weeks back that had a couple of hotties (from a distance at least) spreading mulch. They were getting it done too, no Indian sitters there.
> 
> Kinda distracting though.


Black truck and dump trailer??


----------



## Greenery

Green Grass;2004892 said:


> Black truck and dump trailer??


Yes. . . .


----------



## Green Grass

Greenery;2004893 said:


> Yes. . . .


That may have been my wife and her friend.


----------



## Doughboy12

Green Grass;2004894 said:


> That may have been my wife and her friend.


And BOOM goes the dynamite... :laughing: :waving:


----------



## Greenery

Green Grass;2004894 said:


> That may have been my wife and her friend.


Haha, like I said, from a distance. J/k They were in a van and I'm pretty sure it wasn't you driving the truck and trailer.

7 oaks


----------



## Green Grass

Greenery;2004896 said:


> Haha, like I said, from a distance. J/k They were in a van and I'm pretty sure it wasn't you driving the truck and trailer.


Negative no Van wife and a friend of hers had my truck and dump trailer and did mulch off of minnetonka blvd


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2004894 said:


> That may have been my wife and her friend.


Hahaahahah lmao post a pic so he can say if was them. She single. Not your wife obviously


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2004898 said:


> Hahaahahah lmao post a pic so he can say if was them. She single. Not your wife obviously


no the other is married also


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh, and neighbor gal...I had given her an extra $100 as a thank you, and she bought me a case of beer with it in return.


----------



## Camden

I couldn't take it anymore so I mowed the neighbor's yard myself. They haven't mowed it all year so I went over and told them I'd mow it for free. Hopefully they're embarrassed enough to start taking care of it on their own. The diesel Groundsmaster did great until I hit that really thick crap in the middle. She bogged down a little bit.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;2004894 said:


> That may have been my wife and her friend.


Dang that's funny!

I don't think my girlfriend would ever pull my dump trailer. I


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2004901 said:


> I couldn't take it anymore so I mowed the neighbor's yard myself. They haven't mowed it all year so I went over and told them I'd mow it for free. Hopefully they're embarrassed enough to start taking care of it on their own. The diesel Groundsmaster did great until I hit that really thick crap in the middle. She bogged down a little bit.


How many times did you have to cut it?


----------



## Greenery

Greenery;2004888 said:


> Worktunes on sale at fleet farm, $40 I think.


Actually it looks like their $30


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;2004903 said:


> How many times did you have to cut it?


3 times! Once it dries a little bit I'm going to hit it again. My son's graduation party is next weekend and I hope to have it looking good by then.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2004894 said:


> That may have been my wife and her friend.


Hahahaha... awesome...


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2004901 said:


> I couldn't take it anymore so I mowed the neighbor's yard myself. They haven't mowed it all year so I went over and told them I'd mow it for free. Hopefully they're embarrassed enough to start taking care of it on their own. The diesel Groundsmaster did great until I hit that really thick crap in the middle. She bogged down a little bit.


M7 neighbors was worse city came monday and again Wednesday to cut again it was 2-3 ft tall


----------



## CityGuy

56° partly cloudy


----------



## Bill1090

48* 
Heavy dew
Sweatshirt weather.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;2004901 said:


> I couldn't take it anymore so I mowed the neighbor's yard myself. They haven't mowed it all year so I went over and told them I'd mow it for free. Hopefully they're embarrassed enough to start taking care of it on their own. The diesel Groundsmaster did great until I hit that really thick crap in the middle. She bogged down a little bit.


It didn't look as bad as I would have thought for not being mowed at all. I've had place look like that after 9-10 days if we can't get there because of rain or help


----------



## SnowGuy73

60° clear and calm.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light dew...


----------



## Doughboy12

56 and loons are calling...love waking up at the lake.


----------



## banonea

Got all but the facuet for the tub/shower done, all electrical done. Doing the furnase vents and framing today. Hoping to have the last of the sheet rock up by the weekend, them mud and tape. My boys got all but 4 sheets of rock up in the garage and i got to say, the new garage is going to be BAD ASS!!!!!!. 220 outlets on the walls, 6 air lines built into the walls,outlets all over, insulated roll up garage door so i dont loose any head room. Going to be sweet......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

and the hunt begins to hire another guy


----------



## jimslawnsnow

how much is everyone starting for pay on lawn crews? guy will be trimming, push mowing and blowing off drives walks and landscape beds. along with picking up garbage and pull weeds when needed


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;2004919 said:


> Got all but the facuet for the tub/shower done, all electrical done. Doing the furnase vents and framing today. Hoping to have the last of the sheet rock up by the weekend, them mud and tape. My boys got all but 4 sheets of rock up in the garage and i got to say, the new garage is going to be BAD ASS!!!!!!. 220 outlets on the walls, 6 air lines built into the walls,outlets all over, insulated roll up garage door so i dont loose any head room. Going to be sweet......


We need pics!


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;2004923 said:


> We need pics!


This........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Beautiful day today. 

Time to get drunk!


----------



## djagusch

jimslawnsnow;2004922 said:


> how much is everyone starting for pay on lawn crews? guy will be trimming, push mowing and blowing off drives walks and landscape beds. along with picking up garbage and pull weeds when needed


$12 for grunts. Guys that say they know what they are doing $14. Guys that actually know what they are doing $15 and up.


----------



## Doughboy12

Getting dark up here.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Doughboy12;2004917 said:


> 56 and loons are calling...love waking up at the lake.


Perfect !!!!


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;2004923 said:


> We need pics!


Going to post some tonight, dont want overload the site. ....


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;2004925 said:


> Beautiful day today.
> 
> Time to get drunk!


Too windy too spray here......

I'm into the silver bullets,let's go!


----------



## Doughboy12

TKLAWN;2004930 said:


> Too windy too spray here......
> 
> I'm into the silver bullets,let's go!


Still on coffee. And Mayflies. Yummmm


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Early lunch. Madison, WI. Three phone calls so far.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

djagusch;2004926 said:


> $12 for grunts. Guys that say they know what they are doing $14. Guys that actually know what they are doing $15 and up.


I've been starting at 10 until they get trained in for a couple/few weeks then giving them a dollar raise then another dollar after a few months.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;2004930 said:


> Too windy too spray here......
> 
> I'm into the silver bullets,let's go!


Same, mine off of a keg though so I'll feel like hell tomorrow I'm sure.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;2004934 said:


> Same, mine off of a keg though so I'll feel like hell tomorrow I'm sure.


That can't be good.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;2004935 said:


> That can't be good.


Tap beer always gets to me.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2004934 said:


> Same, mine off of a keg though so I'll feel like hell tomorrow I'm sure.


Definate hang over material there.


----------



## CityGuy

Got cloudy here in the last 30 minutes or so.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2004937 said:


> Definate hang over material there.


Agreed, but it's free!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2004939 said:


> Agreed, but it's free!


Well that's the best kind of beer then.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2004934 said:


> Same, mine off of a keg though so I'll feel like hell tomorrow I'm sure.


Yep we have a keg for tonight. Couch day tomorrow for sure


----------



## banonea

Here is a few of the garage after we raised the rafters. ...






And the in wall air lines.....


----------



## CityGuy

For you spray guys, how long before rain can you spray trimec?


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;2004943 said:


> Here is a few of the garage after we raised the rafters. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the in wall air lines.....


Are you just flipping this house or will you be living there.

The In wall air lines are cool


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;2004926 said:


> $12 for grunts. Guys that say they know what they are doing $14. Guys that actually know what they are doing $15 and up.


Either I pay too little, charge to little, or a combo of both... Then again fast food is paying 15 now days...

I guess a year round guy would be up there for me too..


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2004941 said:


> Yep we have a keg for tonight. Couch day tomorrow for sure


Agreed.....


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;2004946 said:


> Are you just flipping this house or will you be living there.
> 
> The In wall air lines are cool


Qith luck,i will be moving in here in 3 weeks. ....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2004946 said:


> Are you just flipping this house or will you be living there.
> 
> The In wall air lines are cool


I would hope if he were flipping it, he wouldn't be putting air lines and insulation in the garage


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2004947 said:


> Either I pay too little, charge to little, or a combo of both... Then again fast food is paying 15 now days...
> 
> I guess a year round guy would be up there for me too..


Roofers are paying 12-13 for new guys. I'd rather mow grass for 10-11 than roof.


----------



## mnlefty

CityGuy;2004940 said:


> Well that's the best kind of beer then.


My 2 favorites are cold and free, together is the best. The 3 coors lights on the golf course were good, didn't want to stop but I have to get some pipe pulled in for the system I'm installing at the neighbors.


----------



## djagusch

cbservicesllc;2004947 said:


> Either I pay too little, charge to little, or a combo of both... Then again fast food is paying 15 now days...
> 
> I guess a year round guy would be up there for me too..


I use to be 10, 12, and 14. I went through guys left and right. Now they tend to stay or I drop them quicker if they are not cutting it. I'm not in the cities also so working people are harder to find.

Plus they need to put up with me!


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;2004943 said:


> Here is a few of the garage after we raised the rafters. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the in wall air lines.....


What do you use for the airlines?


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2004950 said:


> I would hope if he were flipping it, he wouldn't be putting air lines and insulation in the garage


That's why I was asking.


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;2004954 said:


> What do you use for the airlines?


3/4 pex water line. It is only rated for 80 psi, but talking my plumbing guy at Menards he told me that they had a test between their product and another company's product the other company's product burst at 400 psi Menards this product burst at over 800 psi


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;2004956 said:


> That's why I was asking.


,
insulating a garage isn't out of the norm for me with some of my customers. installing air lines in the entire garage, that's a different story...


----------



## mnlefty

banonea;2004957 said:


> 3/4 pex water line. It is only rated for 80 psi, but talking my plumbing guy at Menards he told me that they had a test between their product and another company's product the other company's product burst at 400 psi Menards this product burst at over 800 psi


Which fittings/clamps did you use for that then?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Triple Crown!!! And the Jockeys says Holy Ship after the win! Whoops!


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;2004961 said:


> Triple Crown!!! And the Jockeys says Holy Ship after the win! Whoops!


that was cool not a horse guy but pretty dang cool...that owner just won the lottery..I heard that horse flys around in its own custom private jet


----------



## SSS Inc.

How do you lawn guys find anyone decent @ 10, 11 , 12 dollars an hour?? Are they all ex-cons? I'm being serious and am curious. I can't hardly find no-experience laborers for 18-20. And trust me what we do is not that hard. A lot is using blowers and stuff like you lawn guys. I've got an 18 year old kid starting monday with no experience but seems like a good guy and he starts at $20. 

I'm trying to wrap my head around the fact that its like pulling teeth to get applicants.


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;2004962 said:


> that was cool not a horse guy but pretty dang cool...that owner just won the lottery..I heard that horse flys around in its own custom private jet


I'm not a horse guy either but I raced home to see it. I got the chills as he pulled away at the end it just seemed "Special:. Pretty neat. The funny thing is I can hear all the races at Canturbury from our shop. One of these days I might have to go over there. Next year I'll probably a horse racing junkie.


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;2004964 said:


> I'm not a horse guy either but I raced home to see it. I got the chills as he pulled away at the end it just seemed "Special:. Pretty neat. The funny thing is I can hear all the races at Canturbury from our shop. One of these days I might have to go over there. Next year I'll probably a horse racing junkie.


x2.........


----------



## banonea

mnlefty;2004960 said:


> Which fittings/clamps did you use for that then?


normal pex three quarter inch line. then you have to convert it to a cast iron fitting, then you can use it with a regular air chuck fitting.

if you go into Menards, and tell them what you're doing they will be able to point you in the right direction as far as fittings


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2004963 said:


> How do you lawn guys find anyone decent @ 10, 11 , 12 dollars an hour?? Are they all ex-cons? I'm being serious and am curious. I can't hardly find no-experience laborers for 18-20. And trust me what we do is not that hard. A lot is using blowers and stuff like you lawn guys. I've got an 18 year old kid starting monday with no experience but seems like a good guy and he starts at $20.
> 
> I'm trying to wrap my head around the fact that its like pulling teeth to get applicants.


I'm pushing $14 to start. And yes, quite a few are ex con's, guys without licenses, guys who bounce from job to job.

Hardest part with lawn maintenance, you can only charge so much. People have an "expectation" that they are going to pay $30 to mow the grass, after all mentally handicapped people can do it (local mentally handicapped group home now drives a minivan around with 'lawn care' on the side).

It's getting harder.

Then you have guys like my young guy where he makes $400 a week and he's happy at 30 hours. How do you work with that?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2004967 said:


> I'm pushing $14 to start. And yes, quite a few are ex con's, guys without licenses, guys who bounce from job to job.
> 
> Hardest part with lawn maintenance, you can only charge so much. People have an "expectation" that they are going to pay $30 to mow the grass, after all mentally handicapped people can do it (local mentally handicapped group home now drives a minivan around with 'lawn care' on the side).
> 
> It's getting harder.
> 
> Then you have guys like my young guy where he makes $400 a week and he's happy at 30 hours. How do you work with that?


We have or had a state funded lawn care in town. Had mentally handicapped guys mowing. Had a dodge 1500 with an enclosed trailer. They wore safety vests. They did not charge anyone.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2004963 said:


> How do you lawn guys find anyone decent @ 10, 11 , 12 dollars an hour?? Are they all ex-cons? I'm being serious and am curious. I can't hardly find no-experience laborers for 18-20. And trust me what we do is not that hard. A lot is using blowers and stuff like you lawn guys. I've got an 18 year old kid starting monday with no experience but seems like a good guy and he starts at $20.
> 
> I'm trying to wrap my head around the fact that its like pulling teeth to get applicants.


Mostly high school/college kids here, I guess they like to work outside...? It's just hard when you're struggling to make revenues of 30, 35, 40 per man hour (one commercial property I went against had it go for about $16 a man hour), putting the guys on a 10-12K mower, fuel and small equipment, then a decent wage...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2004967 said:


> I'm pushing $14 to start. And yes, quite a few are ex con's, guys without licenses, guys who bounce from job to job.
> 
> Hardest part with lawn maintenance, you can only charge so much. People have an "expectation" that they are going to pay $30 to mow the grass, after all mentally handicapped people can do it (local mentally handicapped group home now drives a minivan around with 'lawn care' on the side).
> 
> It's getting harder.
> 
> Then you have guys like my young guy where he makes $400 a week and he's happy at 30 hours. How do you work with that?


What this guy said... minus the ex cons for me...


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2004967 said:


> I'm pushing $14 to start. And yes, quite a few are ex con's, guys without licenses, guys who bounce from job to job.
> 
> Hardest part with lawn maintenance, you can only charge so much. People have an "expectation" that they are going to pay $30 to mow the grass, after all mentally handicapped people can do it (local mentally handicapped group home now drives a minivan around with 'lawn care' on the side).
> 
> It's getting harder.
> 
> Then you have guys like my young guy where he makes $400 a week and he's happy at 30 hours. How do you work with that?


That all makes sense. The lawn biz seems like it would be tough since anyone with a mower could technically be your competition. We deal with the same on the sealcoating part of our business. We don't even bid little parking lots because anyone with a truck and a barrel of material is your competition. You get into the big jobs and it usually weeds out the guys like Roy.....Just kidding Roy.  Is the same true for lawncare? You still have stiff competition obviously on the big jobs but at least you're not competing with the Lawncare Minivans.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2004968 said:


> We have or had a state funded lawn care in town. Had mentally handicapped guys mowing. Had a dodge 1500 with an enclosed trailer. They wore safety vests. They did not charge anyone.


Sentenced To Service in Hennepin County does the same... Trailer with about 15 21's on it...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2004971 said:


> That all makes sense. The lawn biz seems like it would be tough since anyone with a mower could technically be your competition. We deal with the same on the sealcoating part of our business. We don't even bid little parking lots because anyone with a truck and a barrel of material is your competition. You get into the big jobs and it usually weeds out the guys like Roy.....Just kidding Roy.  Is the same true for lawncare? You still have stiff competition obviously on the big jobs but at least you're not competing with the Lawncare Minivans.


The bigger the property, usually the more in insurance you need to carry which starts too weed people out.

Plus the more in equipment. The landscape project we were just on, we needed to carry $5M liability. It's hard to get a $5M umbrella, let alone pay for it, but we are covered,which eliminates that many more people.

And yeah, anyone with a mower and truck can do maintenance.

Just like anyone with a truck and skid steer can call themselves a landscaper, right quality?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We've made it to Dayton, OH. 3 more hours is the goal for Charleston, WV.


----------



## Greenery

I don't think we really compete with the minivan and a mower guy. The hard part is dealing with the flood of new startups every year. It seems alot of times they have ultra low pricing. And then a few of the big dogs have some pretty cheap spring specials also. This applies to basic lawncare stuff of course.

I personally don't have much experience with the big stuff. The stuff I have had the opprtunity to bid on has gone for less than I can gross hourly with residential.

Theirs plenty of work to go around though, so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Let's go Tampa


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2004976 said:


> Let's go Tampa


Not this.....


----------



## banonea

Bathroom is rocked, tub and surround is in and the tile is laid. Had to do the tile so so i could mount the tub to the wall to put sheet rock over the lip......i will say i love groutless tile.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2004971 said:


> That all makes sense. The lawn biz seems like it would be tough since anyone with a mower could technically be your competition. We deal with the same on the sealcoating part of our business. We don't even bid little parking lots because anyone with a truck and a barrel of material is your competition. You get into the big jobs and it usually weeds out the guys like Roy.....Just kidding Roy.  Is the same true for lawncare? You still have stiff competition obviously on the big jobs but at least you're not competing with the Lawncare Minivans.


You'd be surprised......


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;2004975 said:


> I don't think we really compete with the minivan and a mower guy. The hard part is dealing with the flood of new startups every year. It seems alot of times they have ultra low pricing. And then a few of the big dogs have some pretty cheap spring specials also. This applies to basic lawncare stuff of course.
> 
> I personally don't have much experience with the big stuff. The stuff I have had the opprtunity to bid on has gone for less than I can gross hourly with residential.
> 
> Theirs plenty of work to go around though, so it doesn't really matter.


This is also true... The nationals and larger companies tank the commercial market... I go for middle to high end residential with some charity work mixed in of course... Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2004979 said:


> You'd be surprised......


I suppose I would.

Let's go Lightning! . . ... Lets go Lightning . . ...


----------



## Green Grass

Greenery;2004975 said:


> I don't think we really compete with the minivan and a mower guy. The hard part is dealing with the flood of new startups every year. It seems alot of times they have ultra low pricing. And then a few of the big dogs have some pretty cheap spring specials also. This applies to basic lawncare stuff of course.
> 
> I personally don't have much experience with the big stuff. The stuff I have had the opprtunity to bid on has gone for less than I can gross hourly with residential.
> 
> Theirs plenty of work to go around though, so it doesn't really matter.


This week I have had 6 calls from people who say that there lawn guy showed up one time and they now need to find someone new.


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2004978 said:


> Bathroom is rocked, tub and surround is in and the tile is laid. Had to do the tile so so i could mount the tub to the wall to put sheet rock over the lip......i will say i love groutless tile.


I've always wanted a corner jaquizzi tub.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I'm almost to the point to where I can charge more than most because of the level of service we provide. I have had many write or plain out tell the president to get me. These are town homes of course. I've also gotten many from new start ups. These guys are experienced from working for other companies that do crappy work. They also charge only 25-30 for lawns up to 1 acre. Commercials are tough, but once you're in you're in it seems like, unless you count fast food or gas stations as commercials since all they want to pay is nothing.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2004982 said:


> This week I have had 6 calls from people who say that there lawn guy showed up one time and they now need to find someone new.


Still waiting for a call back.

J/k


----------



## Bill1090

I've gotten a lot of work this year just from calling people back. They say they called 8-10 other companies and I'm usually the only one to get back to them.


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;2004983 said:


> I've always wanted a corner jaquizzi tub.


This is just a bathtub. They wanted $900.00 for a corner one, not counting the framework to hold it......


----------



## TKLAWN

I know the rules, but I don't know how to post s pic from mobile.

Bought a new Chev 2500hd Z71 Crew cab.


----------



## NorthernProServ

TKLAWN;2004988 said:


> I know the rules, but I don't know how to post s pic from mobile.
> 
> Bought a new Chev 2500hd Z71 Crew cab.


Tiny pic....


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;2004988 said:


> I know the rules, but I don't know how to post s pic from mobile.
> 
> Bought a new Chev 2500hd Z71 Crew cab.


Nice diesel? ?


----------



## Drakeslayer

Pouring in Victoria


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

71°F / partly cloudy in Charleston WV at the Four Points by Sheraton.

Only 6.5 hours to drive tomorrow now.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Tomorrow is going to suck


----------



## cbservicesllc

Looks like it's gonna get rough a little later...


----------



## cbservicesllc

polarismalibu;2004994 said:


> tomorrow is going to suck


? ..............


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2004994 said:


> Tomorrow is going to suck


If itw cause your drinking me too i was hungover all day and buddies talked me into going out


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2004997 said:


> If itw cause your drinking me too i was hungover all day and buddies talked me into going out


Yep pretty much
.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2004996 said:


> ? ..............


3 kegs At this party


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2004999 said:


> 3 kegs At this party


Same here, dry!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Heavy rain. 

Power out in most of Shakopee.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2004999 said:


> 3 kegs At this party


Jack and water at wild bills woodbury.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2005000 said:


> Same here, dry!


Moved one to cases here


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2005002 said:


> Jack and water at wild bills woodbury.


To and old people for me


----------



## CityGuy

65° and a few clouds


----------



## SnowGuy73

68° clouds slight breeze.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Heavy dew/rain soaked.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;2005007 said:


> Heavy dew/rain soaked.


What is words that describe my liver......Ding!


----------



## TKLAWN




----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;2005011 said:


>


Nice.

Nice parking job too....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2005011 said:


>


Other that not being a Dodge, looks good!!

Did I miss it??? Gas or diesel?

The whole trip so far, gas has been about .20/gallon more than diesel.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;2005013 said:


> Other that not being a Dodge, looks good!!
> 
> Did I miss it??? Gas or diesel?
> 
> The whole trip so far, gas has been about .20/gallon more than diesel.


I would say gas based off the tailpipe.


----------



## Doughboy12

djagusch;2005014 said:


> I would say gas based off the tailpipe.


And the lack of diesel badging.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I don't have my glasses on yet, nor know anything about Chevy badging.

The way the wife is moving, and from what I've heard through phone conversations with the in laws in the other room, sounds like we won't be leaving here for another hour.

Might as well just go back to sleep I guess.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2005016 said:


> I don't have my glasses on yet, nor know anything about Chevy badging.
> 
> The way the wife is moving, and from what I've heard through phone conversations with the in laws in the other room, sounds like we won't be leaving here for another hour.
> 
> Might as well just go back to sleep I guess.


That wasn't meant as a cut....just what I noticed and was pointing out. Are the in laws with you on this trip? I missed that.


----------



## TKLAWN

djagusch;2005014 said:


> I would say gas based off the tailpipe.


Yeah, it's a gasser


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2005017 said:


> That wasn't meant as a cut....just what I noticed and was pointing out. Are the in laws with you on this trip? I missed that.


Yeah, SIL/BIL/MIL are all in another vehicle. We are meeting up the wife's brother and his family, her other sister and her family for the week.

It's all good, we all get along. It'll be a good time. The MIL and the SIL that are riding together get on each other's nerves though. I'm glad I'm not the BIL.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2005019 said:


> Yeah, SIL/BIL/MIL are all in another vehicle. We are meeting up the wife's brother and his family, her other sister and her family for the week.
> 
> It's all good, we all get along. It'll be a good time. The MIL and the SIL that are riding together get on each other's nerves though. I'm glad I'm not the BIL.


Brave man. Very brave....:laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2005020 said:


> Brave man. Very brave....:laughing:


Eh, it's good. MIL lives in a house next door to us. My parents live behind us, all on the same 17 acres.


----------



## CityGuy

TKLAWN;2005011 said:


>


Nice truck. Always liked white and black trucks just such a pain in the butt to keep clean.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Saw a few people posted pics on face books from different bars. Funny thing is to look in the background. All the younger people are on thier phones in every damn pic.


----------



## Bill1090

TKLAWN;2005011 said:


>


Very nice!!


----------



## Bill1090

1.8" of rain in about 2.5 hours last night. Lots of lightning.


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;2005011 said:


>


Nice truck! Definitely one of my favorite Chevy body styles to date...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2004999 said:


> 3 kegs At this party


Oh boy......


----------



## CityGuy

Anybody tried this:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BI2VW6K?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00

Wondering if it really works.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2005022 said:


> Nice truck. Always liked white and black trucks just such a pain in the butt to keep clean.


White = easiest to keep looking clean. In the summer at least.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2005028 said:


> Anybody tried this:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BI2VW6K?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00
> 
> Wondering if it really works.


Disclaimer: I don't have kids I raised just step kids.

Not sure there is one "magic bullet" for that. I love the car commercials that show parents driving their kids to sleep. Worst methods ever. IMHO. I know some of you have/do do it but it's just a bad idea all around when you really think about it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2005028 said:


> Anybody tried this:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BI2VW6K?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00
> 
> Wondering if it really works.


I would NEVER give my kid something I bought off the internet, just saying.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;2005032 said:


> I would NEVER give my kid something I bought off the internet, just saying.


It's available at walmart. Just used their link.


----------



## CityGuy

Can anyone tell me if their is a difference between Trimec from say Menards and Trimec from a co op? Ingredians are the same not sure on concentration of chemical.


----------



## djagusch

CityGuy;2005034 said:


> Can anyone tell me if their is a difference between Trimec from say Menards and Trimec from a co op? Ingredians are the same not sure on concentration of chemical.


Active ingredient most likely will be the same. Most likely same mix rates, etc. It's hard to have the same trade name but different mixes as its regulated tightly.

If I needed to change mixes for surge etc due to where I buy it. I would eventually mess up. There a reason most chem mfg make the mix rate 1.1 to 1.5 oz per 1k. It's so we don't mess it up.

Of course read the label it will tell your there.


----------



## Camden

CityGuy;2005028 said:


> Anybody tried this:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BI2VW6K?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00
> 
> Wondering if it really works.


No chance I'd give my infant child something like that until their digestive system strengthens. They need easy to digest food for the first ~9 months.


----------



## Green Grass

Doughboy12;2005031 said:


> Disclaimer: I don't have kids I raised just step kids.
> 
> Not sure there is one "magic bullet" for that. I love the car commercials that show parents driving their kids to sleep. Worst methods ever. IMHO. I know some of you have/do do it but it's just a bad idea all around when you really think about it.


My kids I would let cry to sleep. First for 5 minutes then went to 10 minutes and so on till they would fail asleep now at 6 and 2 there is never a issue going to sleep unless sick or extremely tired


----------



## qualitycut

Great the baby rabbits in the back are mobile now to instead of staying in the ground when the dog goes back there they now run and hes chasing them around the yard. Heard a death squile and he stepped on one and almost got it.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2005040 said:


> Great the baby rabbits in the back are mobile now to instead of staying in the ground when the dog goes back there they now run and hes chasing them around the yard. Heard a death squile and he stepped on one and almost got it.


My dogs get 4-6 a year. Usually rabbits have fleas. Good luck and keep flea shampoo on hand


----------



## CityGuy

djagusch;2005035 said:


> Active ingredient most likely will be the same. Most likely same mix rates, etc. It's hard to have the same trade name but different mixes as its regulated tightly.
> 
> If I needed to change mixes for surge etc due to where I buy it. I would eventually mess up. There a reason most chem mfg make the mix rate 1.1 to 1.5 oz per 1k. It's so we don't mess it up.
> 
> Of course read the label it will tell your there.


More worried one is better than the other. Contractor 's home owner. Price is a few dollars diffrence.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger,
Do you design and build or just build? Mom is talking about possibly custom building a home up here.


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;2005045 said:


> Ranger,
> Do you design and build or just build? Mom is talking about possibly custom building a home up here.


What we do in that case is sent them up with an architect either one they pick/know or I can set them up with one. The architect will help them design what they want and I will help as well. Sometimes it take a couple drafts. Once plans are done then I take over. I will flat out tell you it's cheaper to buy a used house or pick a house one of the nationals build. Not the same quality bit cheaper non the less. Basic house should run you around $145+ per sq foot


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;2005046 said:


> What we do in that case is sent them up with an architect either one they pick/know or I can set them up with one. The architect will help them design what they want and I will help as well. Sometimes it take a couple drafts. Once plans are done then I take over. I will flat out tell you it's cheaper to buy a used house or pick a house one of the nationals build. Not the same quality bit cheaper non the less. Basic house should run you around $145+ per sq foot


Money is not to much of an object and she has been through it before. She kinda knows what she wants for a design just needs to make it work structurally.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2005046 said:


> What we do in that case is sent them up with an architect either one they pick/know or I can set them up with one. The architect will help them design what they want and I will help as well. Sometimes it take a couple drafts. Once plans are done then I take over. I will flat out tell you it's cheaper to buy a used house or pick a house one of the nationals build. Not the same quality bit cheaper non the less. Basic house should run you around $145+ per sq foot


How much per square foot can a guy count on for a remodel?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

64 miles left. Too bad we are sitting in this.....


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2005051 said:


> 64 miles left. Too bad we are sitting in this.....


How did you get stuck in the back seat?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2005054 said:


> How did you get stuck in the back seat?


I wanted to take a nap. Not gonna hog the front seat if I'm sleeping.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Storms building to the west.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2005056 said:


> Storms building to the west.


Just got notice of special weather statement at home.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2005057 said:


> Just got notice of special weather statement at home.


Bring it!.


----------



## Green Grass

Has anyone installed a Rain Bird ESP-SMTe With the weather station. wondering if they have had any issues with them?


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like I'm about to get rained on according to radar.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2005061 said:


>


Room with a view!


----------



## banonea

Got the new furnace ductwork done and in kitchen framed and wired and light cans in......not bad for a short day, only 12 hours. Trying toake anything square and level on this house sucks ass.......


----------



## banonea




----------



## SnowGuy73

Wind really picked up.


----------



## SnowGuy73

As of now Thursday and Friday looks to be washout days.


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2005048 said:


> How much per square foot can a guy count on for a remodel?


Remodeling is tougher for sq foot. Kitchens and baths are the most expensive then basements. Also depends on what you want granite countertops or Formica for example.
Or are you talking an addition?


----------



## SnowGuy73

I hear thunder.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Raining.....


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2005072 said:


> Raining.....


Sprinkled here for 10 or so minutes.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Got dark and cool teal quick here


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;2005070 said:


> Remodeling is tougher for sq foot. Kitchens and baths are the most expensive then basements. Also depends on what you want granite countertops or Formica for example.
> Or are you talking an addition?


I never did the math until now but I added 1,300 sq. feet(mostly a second story) for about $90 a foot including remodel of about another 500 sq. feet. But all the labor was me. This included granite, cherry cabinets etc. etc. I think I made out pretty good. I had a $70,000 tab at Home Depot at one point but I was playing their 12 months no interest deal like a violin. It worked out great. I think I need another project like that this winter just for kicks.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2005073 said:


> Sprinkled here for 10 or so minutes.


got 10 sprinkles here and that was it.


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;2005076 said:


> I never did the math until now but I added 1,300 sq. feet(mostly a second story) for about $90 a foot including remodel of about another 500 sq. feet. But all the labor was me. This included granite, cherry cabinets etc. etc. I think I made out pretty good. I had a $70,000 tab at Home Depot at one point but I was playing their 12 months no interest deal like a violin. It worked out great. I think I need another project like that this winter just for kicks.


I am hoping to keep my rehab at $13,000.00 or under
That is all plumbing, electric, framing, sheetrock, furnace, ac and water heater and garage. Havent done the numbers on what i have into it yet, going to do that tomorrow.

Forgot, and appliances


----------



## SnowGuy73

Had a decent shower here. Cooled down a bit too.


----------



## qualitycut

Holy cafe its coming down!


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2005083 said:


> Holy cafe its coming down!


No it's sunny out


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2005070 said:


> Remodeling is tougher for sq foot. Kitchens and baths are the most expensive then basements. Also depends on what you want granite countertops or Formica for example.
> Or are you talking an addition?


Addition, wife has it in her head she wants a bonus room above the garage... garage is only 2x4 walls...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2005089 said:


> Addition, wife has it in her head she wants a bonus room above the garage... garage is only 2x4 walls...


We want to do the same. Our problem is 2x4 walls, plus exposed beam in the garage that runs through the foyer instead of trusses. We also have to remove the roof over the foyer exposing the interior of our house.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I do to get how you guys can have gas trucks. Ether the 5.4 is just a turd or what but it sure sucks pulling a skid wih it


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2005092 said:


> I do to get how you guys can have gas trucks. Ether the 5.4 is just a turd or what but it sure sucks pulling a skid wih it


That's the way my 5.4 is. It will pull a house to 30 mph then it's a dog from there on out


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2005089 said:


> Addition, wife has it in her head she wants a bonus room above the garage... garage is only 2x4 walls...


It's doable just a matter of cost. Without seeing it and prints a rough cost 80-100k

2x4 walls are fine you can still build a house out of them today you just need to use spray foam insulation and add a couple studs. They just upped the r value in new homes now you need r-21 in the walls and r-49 in the ceiling


----------



## mnlefty

Green Grass;2005059 said:


> Has anyone installed a Rain Bird ESP-SMTe With the weather station. wondering if they have had any issues with them?


Never used one... we have a ton of Weathermatics out there and they've been reliable and efficient with the weather station.


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like another line coming right down 94.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2005092 said:


> I do to get how you guys can have gas trucks. Ether the 5.4 is just a turd or what but it sure sucks pulling a skid wih it


My new 6.4 pulls everything fine.

The 5.7 in the '13 is dramatically less powered.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2005097 said:


> My new 6.4 pulls everything fine.
> 
> The 5.7 in the '13 is dramatically less powered.


How did the Durango do for fuel milage on the way down.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;2005094 said:


> It's doable just a matter of cost. Without seeing it and prints a rough cost 80-100k
> 
> 2x4 walls are fine you can still build a house out of them today you just need to use spray foam insulation and add a couple studs. They just upped the r value in new homes now you need r-21 in the walls and r-49 in the ceiling


My addition was put right on top of the original house with 2 x 4 walls. As my hvac inspector put it and I quote...."Damn, you put a whole house on tops of another mother ******* house". Then I had to educate him on the code and he had to call in his supervisor. :laughing:


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2005093 said:


> That's the way my 5.4 is. It will pull a house to 30 mph then it's a dog from there on out


Seems like it works hard with a empty skid trailer even.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2005097 said:


> My new 6.4 pulls everything fine.
> 
> The 5.7 in the '13 is dramatically less powered.


The new motors have a lot more power then. This truck was a 03


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2005100 said:


> How did the Durango do for fuel milage on the way down.


23-27 mpg @ 75 mph. I have the V6 in ours, don't need it for pulling.

I will say, this is the first time I've ever been on vacation at a "beach" place. The 5-6 hours we've been here has been interesting.

Our hotel is off the boardwalk though, kinda off by itself. Tuesday is supposed to be 90ish here too, it'll be interesting.


----------



## Camden

Downpour here for the second night in a row. Grass is growing an inch a day.


----------



## Camden

Man, Tuesday is looking like an inside day. 85 and high dew point...F that!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Raining like crazy here


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2005107 said:


> Man, Tuesday is looking like an inside day. 85 and high dew point...F that!


Yep half the week is gonna be miserable


----------



## cbservicesllc

Just poured a ton and lots of lightning here...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2005092 said:


> I do to get how you guys can have gas trucks. Ether the 5.4 is just a turd or what but it sure sucks pulling a skid wih it


Mine is alright so far


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2005094 said:


> It's doable just a matter of cost. Without seeing it and prints a rough cost 80-100k
> 
> 2x4 walls are fine you can still build a house out of them today you just need to use spray foam insulation and add a couple studs. They just upped the r value in new homes now you need r-21 in the walls and r-49 in the ceiling


Thanks for the info... kinda figured that much... Good to know on the 2x4 walls


----------



## CityGuy

62° mostly cloudy


----------



## SnowGuy73

60° calm few clouds.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Moderate dew.


----------



## Bill1090

60*
Heavy dew.

I'm going fishing.


----------



## CityGuy

Little bit of a breeze this morning.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I sure have no modivation today


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;2005121 said:


> I sure have no modivation today


This....have 3 yards of black dirt and 2 pallets of sod to do..hope to be done by noon.


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;2005106 said:


> Downpour here for the second night in a row. Grass is growing an inch a day.


I ran my irrigation this morning.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Found water bubbling out of the ground and a seem in the drive intermittently. Came to the conclusion it's from the sump pump. Now I get to dig that dang thing up to find out what happened


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Weather bug shows chances of rain Thursday of this week though Tuesday of next week


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2005123 said:


> I ran my irrigation this morning.


I slept in. Til 7 your time, and jumped out of bed thinking I overslept with how bright it was. Doesn't help my kids wanted to sleep with the balcony door open last night so they could listen to the ocean all night.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2005121 said:


> I sure have no modivation today


Its from the drinking.


----------



## qualitycut

Supposed to seal a patio this week but chance of rain every damn day, tomorrow its going to be so damn hot and humid i dont think its going to dry quick enough. Plus the rain last night so its not dry enough to do today. Cafe.


----------



## CityGuy

Little more durapatching. Breeze is nice.


----------



## CityGuy

Kinda nice out att.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2005123 said:


> I ran my irrigation this morning.


Now you're going to have to hire a mowing Contractor.


----------



## CityGuy

69° sunny with a slight breeze.
Feels warmer than that.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2005128 said:


> Its from the drinking.


Nah I was fine yesturday even. It's more it hot and I can't stand traffic


----------



## Polarismalibu

Can the unground sprinkler wires be spliced together like any normal wire? 

One of the guys cut threw it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2005137 said:


> Can the unground sprinkler wires be spliced together like any normal wire?
> 
> One of the guys cut threw it


Splice them together.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;2005137 said:


> Can the unground sprinkler wires be spliced together like any normal wire?
> 
> One of the guys cut threw it


No worries. Splice them together and add some shrink tubing to it for safe measure.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2005137 said:


> Can the unground sprinkler wires be spliced together like any normal wire?
> 
> One of the guys cut threw it


Or you can call me and I'll gladly come out and help!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Only 3 phone calls and 4 emails so far.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2005134 said:


> Now you're going to have to hire a mowing Contractor.


No I will go for the natural look.


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;2005140 said:


>


yeah **** you buddy

This weather sucks:realmad:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

albhb3;2005145 said:


> yeah **** you buddy
> 
> This weather sucks:realmad:


It's only 85 here all week. Water temp is about 67.

Horrible weather.

Headed over another SIL's house here in an hour for a BBQ tonight about an hour from here.


----------



## snowman55

Polarismalibu;2005137 said:


> Can the unground sprinkler wires be spliced together like any normal wire?
> 
> One of the guys cut threw it


seeing how its not my property I don't care but we always put a valvebox at spices.. makes finding faults so much easier.


----------



## Bill1090

I feel like a roasted pig already. Tomorrow should be interesting.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm used to Minnesota waterparks. Not used to people that should actually be IN a bikini.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;2005147 said:


> seeing how its not my property I don't care but we always put a valvebox at spices.. makes finding faults so much easier.


I know of other guys that do the same.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2005148 said:


> I feel like a roasted pig already. Tomorrow should be interesting.


We're starting at 530 tomorrow on a commercial then quitting early


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;2005149 said:


> I'm used to Minnesota waterparks. Not used to people that should actually be IN a bikini.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## cbservicesllc

snowman55;2005147 said:


> seeing how its not my property I don't care but we always put a valvebox at spices.. makes finding faults so much easier.


This! Thumbs Up


----------



## NorthernProServ

snowman55;2005147 said:


> seeing how its not my property I don't care but we always put a valvebox at spices.. makes finding faults so much easier.


Yes sir.....


----------



## qualitycut

Awesome, customer just put Landscape lighting down his 1k fr long drive. And 100 feet on each side we can't get a mower in now cafe


----------



## Greenery

snowman55;2005147 said:


> seeing how its not my property I don't care but we always put a valvebox at spices.. makes finding faults so much easier.


And maybe somthing like this.

http://www.rainbird.com/golf/products/accessories/DBseries.htm


----------



## SnowGuy73

Whew...

Beer time!


----------



## Polarismalibu

snowman55;2005147 said:


> seeing how its not my property I don't care but we always put a valvebox at spices.. makes finding faults so much easier.


If I could I would. Hard to explain that in the middle of there paver patio


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2005155 said:


> Awesome, customer just put Landscape lighting down his 1k fr long drive. And 100 feet on each side we can't get a mower in now cafe


Time to raise the rates since that's not how you priced it. I have made a bunch of money from customers doing dumb things


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2005159 said:


> Time to raise the rates since that's not how you priced it. I have made a bunch of money from customers doing dumb things


Yea i just emailed him. Didnt Cut it because they must have just seal coated it today. They dont mow so they dont think of stuff like that unfortunately.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

What comes to everyone's mind when you hear western medicine? Not looking for links or paste and copies. Just what you think when you hear it


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2005161 said:


> What comes to everyone's mind when you hear western medicine? Not looking for links or paste and copies. Just what you think when you hear it


Indians and peace pipes!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2005157 said:


> Whew...
> 
> Beer time!


This.......


----------



## Polarismalibu

What a day jeez


----------



## albhb3

call me crazy but don't resist arrest dummy


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;2005161 said:


> What comes to everyone's mind when you hear western medicine? Not looking for links or paste and copies. Just what you think when you hear it


non European
...........

We have to use European for the rare cancer my wife has


----------



## banonea

What is the best product to get rid of clover. My new place is infested with it.....


----------



## albhb3

banonea;2005168 said:


> What is the best product to get rid of clover. My new place is infested with it.....


leave it nice and low maint


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2005139 said:


> Splice them together.


With......uil underground waterproof wire connectors....lol

Back in the day I've seen metal coffee cans for a box and Elct taped splices


----------



## unit28

banonea;2005168 said:


> What is the best product to get rid of clover. My new place is infested with it.....


3 way dose pack......

ultural Control:*Maintaining the health and density of your lawn is the best method for preventing weed problems. Proper mowing height, irrigation and fertilization of the turfgrass are the best defense against weeds. Test the soil for proper lime and fertilizer applications. For more information on these topics, see the following fact sheets:*HGIC 1201,*Fertilizing Lawns;HGIC 1205,*Mowing Lawns;HGIC 1207,*Watering Lawns; and*HGIC 1652, Soil Testing.

If white clover does become a problem in a turf area it can be dug up easily before it is well established. Large patches may be too difficult to dig up and an herbicide may be used.

Chemical Control:*If an herbicide treatment is chosen, it is best to start treatments early in the fall. A three-way herbicide may be used safely on bermudagrass, zoysiagrass, centipedegrass, St. Augustinegrass and tall fescue. The active ingredients of a three-way herbicide often include the following broadleaf weed killers: 2,4-D, dicamba, and mecoprop (MCPP). Examples of three way herbicides are Ferti-lome Weed-Out Lawn Weed Killer with Trimec®, Bayer Advanced Southern Weed Killer for Lawns, Spectracide Weed Stop Weed Killer for Lawns, Southern Ag Lawn Weed Killer with Trimec®, and Lilly Miller Lawn Weed Killer Concentrate.


----------



## unit28

Hmmmmm...


it said fall treatment


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2005168 said:


> What is the best product to get rid of clover. My new place is infested with it.....


Trimec works great on it.


----------



## CityGuy

Chicken and dumplings. It's what's for dinner.


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;2005168 said:


> What is the best product to get rid of clover. My new place is infested with it.....


T-Zone se.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2005174 said:


> Chicken and dumplings. It's what's for dinner.


Coors light here.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2005174 said:


> Chicken and dumplings. It's what's for dinner.


Pork chops and potato and a side of coors light here


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone every get a job and fire the customer before you start? Im getting pretty close.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2005181 said:


> Anyone every get a job and fire the customer before you start? Im getting pretty close.


Yes.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2005181 said:


> Anyone every get a job and fire the customer before you start? Im getting pretty close.


Yup........


----------



## CityGuy

CCO will be running a story tonight at 10 about lawns of the future.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2005178 said:


> T-Zone se.


That's what I've been using


----------



## Bill1090

NOAA app now says heavy rain for Thursday. 

Lovely!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;2005187 said:


> NOAA app now says heavy rain for Thursday.
> 
> Lovely!


Same here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2005186 said:


> That's what I've been using


Have you noticed any difference with the new "se"?


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2005181 said:


> Anyone every get a job and fire the customer before you start? Im getting pretty close.


Actually just did that today. She left me a nasty voicemail because I didn't answer while I was running the skid today. No patio for her next week now.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2005189 said:


> Have you noticed any difference with the new "se"?


Seems to kill a little quicker on clovers


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2005181 said:


> Anyone every get a job and fire the customer before you start? Im getting pretty close.


Yes indeed. This doesn't always work though. Sometimes they want you even more after you dump them. Go with your gut. If they are complaining before you even start imagine what will come when you actually do the work. Not worth it.....move on.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Wow, weather bug has rain from this Thursday to the next


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hired a new guy. He starts at 530 am tomorrow. We'll see how that works


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2005194 said:


> Seems to kill a little quicker on clovers


Copy that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;2005195 said:


> Yes indeed. This doesn't always work though. Sometimes they want you even more after you dump them. Go with your gut. If they are complaining before you even start imagine what will come when you actually do the work. Not worth it.....move on.


This.........


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2005195 said:


> Yes indeed. This doesn't always work though. Sometimes they want you even more after you dump them. Go with your gut. If they are complaining before you even start imagine what will come when you actually do the work. Not worth it.....move on.


Im just getting the feeling they are the kind of people where he is super super anal about stuff. We are doing some rock and edging no biggy but soding his entire yard and i can just see him saying it not flat enough ect. Just got an email he wants to be there for the final grade. Problem is a contractor i do a lot of work for built the house for them so i dont want to piss them off by not doing it.


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;2005199 said:


> Hired a new guy. He starts at 530 am tomorrow. We'll see how that works


I'll go with, he's late.


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;2005203 said:


> I'll go with, he's late.


I go with never shows up.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2005202 said:


> Im just getting the feeling they are the kind of people where he is super super anal about stuff. We are doing some rock and edging no biggy but soding his entire yard and i can just see him saying it not flat enough ect. Just got an email he wants to be there for the final grade. Problem is a contractor i do a lot of work for built the house for them so i dont want to piss them off by not doing it.


If you do a bunch for the builder ask them how he is to deal with. They will tell you if you guys do a bunch of work together.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2005205 said:


> If you do a bunch for the builder ask them how he is to deal with. They will tell you if you guys do a bunch of work together.


Yea thing is i dont want to piss the builder off if i tell the customer im not interested anymore.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2005174 said:


> Chicken and dumplings. It's what's for dinner.


will that just kill the clover and not the grass


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2005206 said:


> Yea thing is i dont want to piss the builder off if i tell the customer im not interested anymore.


Yeah but call and ask the builder about the customer so at least you know what you will be up against. Maybe he just likes to watch everything.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2005186 said:


> That's what I've been using


ok on grass? ware do I get it?


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2005209 said:


> ok on grass? ware do I get it?


Tractor supply.

Edit: I thought he was talking Trimec.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2005208 said:


> Yeah but call and ask the builder about the customer so at last you know what you will be up against. Maybe he just likes to watch everything.


Yea, i was there the other day and he was pointing out the littlest things to the builder,so i am a little nervous


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2005209 said:


> ok on grass? ware do I get it?


Yeah. Today zone se can be bought at reinders


----------



## banonea

Got some sheetrock up today, as well as got the resesed lights in the kitchen. ....now i can work later.


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;2005213 said:


> Got some sheetrock up today, as well as got the resesed lights in the kitchen. ....now i can work later.


Your moving along quick. Do you have anyone helping you?


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2005213 said:


> Got some sheetrock up today, as well as got the resesed lights in the kitchen. ....now i can work later.


Arnt you supposed to start from the top with rock?


----------



## qualitycut

Any pics of the outside?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Is there a certain percentage that can be charged on someone's invoice as a late fee? I haven't ever added one to anyone's but this guy is pissing me off


----------



## Polarismalibu

4am and wide awake. Gonna be a long day


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2005207 said:


> will that just kill the clover and not the grass


Yes trimec if mixed as directed will kill clover, broadleaf and a few others, not grass.


----------



## CityGuy

62° and clear


----------



## Bill1090

51*
Overcast


----------



## CityGuy

Sounds like storms are likely after 5 tonight.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2005209 said:


> ok on grass? ware do I get it?


Trimec is available at Menards. I would assume Depot and Lowe's would have it as well.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

New guy showed up. Couple minutes late, but pretty much on time


----------



## SnowGuy73

63° calm, few clouds.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Moderate dew.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Yeah it's going to be rough to function. Lack of sleep is going to catch up quick


----------



## NorthernProServ

Per NWS Thursday at 1/2" - 3/4"

Thusday night at 1" - 2"

...


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2005230 said:


> Per NWS Thursday at 1/2" - 3/4"
> 
> Thusday night at 1" - 2"
> 
> ...


Yea, crazy...


----------



## qualitycut

Already hot out.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Had a Foreman say he got an offer for $60,000 Salary For 50 hours in the summer and 25 in the winter. Asked if we could come close to that. AHHHH...Nope. He was nice enough to give his 2 weeks though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2005233 said:


> Had a Foreman say he got an offer for $60,000 Salary For 50 hours in the summer and 25 in the winter. Asked if we could come close to that. AHHHH...Nope. He was nice enough to give his 2 weeks though.


I hear rumors of those numbers all the time. I just don't get how it's done, unless you have a LOT of very profitable landscape work. Even then, I would keep the money for myself.

I can see $40,000 for a qualified guy, 60 hours summer/30 winter. But $60k for 50/25? I don't know how that's done.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Waterproof sunscreen isn't all that waterproof.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2005217 said:


> Is there a certain percentage that can be charged on someone's invoice as a late fee? I haven't ever added one to anyone's but this guy is pissing me off


I think State Statute spells something out that if nothing is mentioned you can do 18% annually (1.5% a month) which is kinda lame...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2005234 said:


> I hear rumors of those numbers all the time. I just don't get how it's done, unless you have a LOT of very profitable landscape work. Even then, I would keep the money for myself.
> 
> I can see $40,000 for a qualified guy, 60 hours summer/30 winter. But $60k for 50/25? I don't know how that's done.


No doubt......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2005236 said:


> I think State Statute spells something out that if nothing is mentioned you can do 18% annually (1.5% a month) which is kinda lame...


Correct. You can charge whatever you want, as long as it was clearly spelled out in any agreement / contract. Even the 1.5% / month is too much if it wasn't spelled out, BUT that's a pretty common and accepted percentage so you probably wouldn't get in too much trouble for that.

If you started charging 30% / month, that's a little steep.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2005233 said:


> Had a Foreman say he got an offer for $60,000 Salary For 50 hours in the summer and 25 in the winter. Asked if we could come close to that. AHHHH...Nope. He was nice enough to give his 2 weeks though.


50/25, that's not even full time / yearly.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2005232 said:


> Already hot out.


This......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2005240 said:


> This......


Breeze coming in off the ocean all night. The Dolphins are out this morning.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2005241 said:


> Breeze coming in off the ocean all night. The Dolphins are out this morning.


Sure there's a few beached whales also


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ;2005230 said:


> Per NWS Thursday at 1/2" - 3/4"
> 
> Thusday night at 1" - 2"
> 
> ...


Not going to get my edging fixed on Friday with that kind of rain.


----------



## CityGuy

Might be moving to the shop by greens house.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2005241 said:


> Breeze coming in off the ocean all night. The Dolphins are out this morning.


See any sharks yet?


----------



## Bill1090

73*

Sunny

Sweating already.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2005245 said:


> See any sharks yet?


No, we've been looking at the tracking apps too, but doesn't seem to be many around here.


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;2005214 said:


> Your moving along quick. Do you have anyone helping you?


Ju a t me for th3 most part. Y boys did the garage and helped demo but i want to do most myself, kinda anal about things.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2005216 said:


> Any pics of the outside?


Not yet.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Grass is still growing!


----------



## SnowGuy73

It's only 81° and I'm sweating my sack off...


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;2005252 said:


> It's only 81° and I'm sweating my sack off...


Just what I was thinking


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2005247 said:


> No, we've been looking at the tracking apps too, but doesn't seem to be many around here.


Strange. I thought they were somewhat common there.

How long are you out there for?


----------



## Bill1090

81*

Very hazy out. At least there is a breeze.


----------



## qualitycut

About done for the day.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2005252 said:


> It's only 81° and I'm sweating my sack off...


Same........


----------



## CityGuy

This heat sucks, bring on the snow.


----------



## qualitycut

Driving and a bee hit the mirror came in the truck. Stung me right in the spine. Cafer!


----------



## Bill1090




----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;2005261 said:


>


Imagine that as snow.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2005262 said:


> Imagine that as snow.


@16:1 ...... Bring it!


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2005260 said:


> Driving and a bee hit the mirror came in the truck. Stung me right in the spine. Cafer!


Should have had the Ac on


----------



## NorthernProServ

CityGuy;2005262 said:


> Imagine that as snow.


I'll take it !


----------



## NorthernProServ

This in and of itself would be sufficient for heavy rain...but the
wild card resides in the northern stream jet. The right entrance
region will be located across mn/wi thursday night...with upper
level divergence and ascent only aiding in the convection. It is
possible that this feature could take the heavy rain threat from a 2-
4inch event...to a 6+ inch event. It will be interesting to see how
the hires models handle the qpf amounts. Until that time...will not
stray from a blended forecast of the rainfall forecast...but wanted
to highlight the potential for several inches of rain.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Better Build the ark


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2005266 said:


> This in and of itself would be sufficient for heavy rain...but the
> wild card resides in the northern stream jet. The right entrance
> region will be located across mn/wi thursday night...with upper
> level divergence and ascent only aiding in the convection. It is
> possible that this feature could take the heavy rain threat from a 2-
> 4inch event...to a 6+ inch event. It will be interesting to see how
> the hires models handle the qpf amounts. Until that time...will not
> stray from a blended forecast of the rainfall forecast...but wanted
> to highlight the potential for several inches of rain.


Come on!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2005264 said:


> Should have had the Ac on


I did but had the window open so wouldnt go into shock at the next house lol


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2005266 said:


> This in and of itself would be sufficient for heavy rain...but the
> wild card resides in the northern stream jet. The right entrance
> region will be located across mn/wi thursday night...with upper
> level divergence and ascent only aiding in the convection. It is
> possible that this feature could take the heavy rain threat from a 2-
> 4inch event...to a 6+ inch event. It will be interesting to see how
> the hires models handle the qpf amounts. Until that time...will not
> stray from a blended forecast of the rainfall forecast...but wanted
> to highlight the potential for several inches of rain.


Would be replacing a lot of mulch


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;2004964 said:


> I'm not a horse guy either but I raced home to see it. I got the chills as he pulled away at the end it just seemed "Special:. Pretty neat. The funny thing is I can hear all the races at Canturbury from our shop. One of these days I might have to go over there. Next year I'll probably a horse racing junkie.


I will go with you. I know a fair amount about them. I used to go every weekend.



banonea;2004966 said:


> normal pex three quarter inch line. then you have to convert it to a cast iron fitting, then you can use it with a regular air chuck fitting.
> 
> if you go into Menards, and tell them what you're doing they will be able to point you in the right direction as far as fittings


Careful with the clamps. The sharkbite clamps Menards sells are known to break even from water pressure. We ordered a roll of flexible blue airline and fittings for $120 or so off amazon. Works great and was cheap.



Greenery;2004975 said:


> I don't think we really compete with the minivan and a mower guy. The hard part is dealing with the flood of new startups every year. It seems alot of times they have ultra low pricing. And then a few of the big dogs have some pretty cheap spring specials also. This applies to basic lawncare stuff of course.
> 
> I personally don't have much experience with the big stuff. The stuff I have had the opprtunity to bid on has gone for less than I can gross hourly with residential.
> 
> Theirs plenty of work to go around though, so it doesn't really matter.


We are slowly moving out of residential completely. We have with snow and will with lawn soon. There is better money in residential but also more headaches. For us it's easier to manage 5 larger properties than 20 small ones. Also less time behind the scenes then. They also seem to have more loyalty if you do decent work. When the extra projects come up they are typically alot bigger also. For us it just made sense to go commercial. I know plenty that make a decent amount doing residential though.



Green Grass;2005059 said:


> Has anyone installed a Rain Bird ESP-SMTe With the weather station. wondering if they have had any issues with them?


Yes and no to the issues. The one issue is homeowners trying to adjust. They are a bit complex to set up. If you get a homeowner that likes to try and tinker and adjust they can mess them up pretty bad.



Polarismalibu;2005137 said:


> Can the unground sprinkler wires be spliced together like any normal wire?
> 
> One of the guys cut threw it


Yes but water proof the connection.



snowman55;2005147 said:


> seeing how its not my property I don't care but we always put a valvebox at spices.. makes finding faults so much easier.


This. We took over a HOA and they splices wires 4-5 times. All but one were direct buried. They also swapped and jumped wire colors. If I run into the guy that did it I will hit him in the face with a shovel.



jimslawnsnow;2005161 said:


> What comes to everyone's mind when you hear western medicine? Not looking for links or paste and copies. Just what you think when you hear it


Overpriced, Side effects worse that the original problem it is supposed to treat.



banonea;2005168 said:


> What is the best product to get rid of clover. My new place is infested with it.....


Call me or email me.



Polarismalibu;2005193 said:


> Actually just did that today. She left me a nasty voicemail because I didn't answer while I was running the skid today. No patio for her next week now.


Is this the one with the irrigation?



Polarismalibu;2005217 said:


> Is there a certain percentage that can be charged on someone's invoice as a late fee? I haven't ever added one to anyone's but this guy is pissing me off


Yes but there are regulations.



Drakeslayer;2005233 said:


> Had a Foreman say he got an offer for $60,000 Salary For 50 hours in the summer and 25 in the winter. Asked if we could come close to that. AHHHH...Nope. He was nice enough to give his 2 weeks though.


A friend is a Foreman and was offered similar and better.



NorthernProServ;2005266 said:


> This in and of itself would be sufficient for heavy rain...but the
> wild card resides in the northern stream jet. The right entrance
> region will be located across mn/wi thursday night...with upper
> level divergence and ascent only aiding in the convection. It is
> possible that this feature could take the heavy rain threat from a 2-
> 4inch event...to a 6+ inch event. It will be interesting to see how
> the hires models handle the qpf amounts. Until that time...will not
> stray from a blended forecast of the rainfall forecast...but wanted
> to highlight the potential for several inches of rain.


Let's hope they are as bad at forecasting rain as they are with snow.


----------



## banonea

ryde307;2005280 said:


> I will go with you. I know a fair amount about them. I used to go every weekend.
> 
> Careful with the clamps. The sharkbite clamps Menards sells are known to break even from water pressure. We ordered a roll of flexible blue airline and fittings for $120 or so off amazon. Works great and was cheap.
> 
> We are slowly moving out of residential completely. We have with snow and will with lawn soon. There is better money in residential but also more headaches. For us it's easier to manage 5 larger properties than 20 small ones. Also less time behind the scenes then. They also seem to have more loyalty if you do decent work. When the extra projects come up they are typically alot bigger also. For us it just made sense to go commercial. I know plenty that make a decent amount doing residential though.
> 
> Yes and no to the issues. The one issue is homeowners trying to adjust. They are a bit complex to set up. If you get a homeowner that likes to try and tinker and adjust they can mess them up pretty bad.
> 
> Yes but water proof the connection.
> 
> This. We took over a HOA and they splices wires 4-5 times. All but one were direct buried. They also swapped and jumped wire colors. If I run into the guy that did it I will hit him in the face with a shovel.
> 
> Overpriced, Side effects worse that the original problem it is supposed to treat.
> 
> Call me or email me.
> 
> Is this the one with the irrigation?
> 
> Yes but there are regulations.
> 
> A friend is a Foreman and was offered similar and better.
> 
> Let's hope they are as bad at forecasting rain as they are with snow.


I only use the pex rings that are clamped down with the clamping tool


----------



## SnowGuy73

Beer time.


----------



## ryde307

banonea;2005287 said:


> I only use the pex rings that are clamped down with the clamping tool


Those are the ones I was talking about. I believe the Menards brand is Sharkbite. We used them when doing plumbing in our building. But I have been told by many plumbers they are junk. I just wouldn't want to see your airlines blow apart. However I do agree that you are probably safe with the pipe.


----------



## Bill1090

91*

Planting a shade tree. Too bad there is no shade where I am planting it.


----------



## qualitycut

Just got my oil changed, time for some office work.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2005290 said:


> 91*
> 
> Planting a shade tree. Too bad there is no shade where I am planting it.


Same temp here


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2005292 said:


> Same temp here


You still looking to sell that aerator?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2005294 said:


> You still looking to sell that aerator?


Yes.......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Temp jumped to 93 here. I see crews out and not being very productive or doing a decent job. We started early and quit early. Screw this hot crap


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2005295 said:


> Yes.......


Text me pictures and information when you get a chance.

I'll see if I can make it work for me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2005296 said:


> Temp jumped to 93 here. I see crews out and not being very productive or doing a decent job. We started early and quit early. Screw this hot crap


90° here...


----------



## Polarismalibu

ryde307;2005280 said:


> I will go with you. I know a fair amount about them. I used to go every weekend.
> 
> Careful with the clamps. The sharkbite clamps Menards sells are known to break even from water pressure. We ordered a roll of flexible blue airline and fittings for $120 or so off amazon. Works great and was cheap.
> 
> We are slowly moving out of residential completely. We have with snow and will with lawn soon. There is better money in residential but also more headaches. For us it's easier to manage 5 larger properties than 20 small ones. Also less time behind the scenes then. They also seem to have more loyalty if you do decent work. When the extra projects come up they are typically alot bigger also. For us it just made sense to go commercial. I know plenty that make a decent amount doing residential though.
> 
> Yes and no to the issues. The one issue is homeowners trying to adjust. They are a bit complex to set up. If you get a homeowner that likes to try and tinker and adjust they can mess them up pretty bad.
> 
> Yes but water proof the connection.
> 
> This. We took over a HOA and they splices wires 4-5 times. All but one were direct buried. They also swapped and jumped wire colors. If I run into the guy that did it I will hit him in the face with a shovel.
> 
> Overpriced, Side effects worse that the original problem it is supposed to treat.
> 
> Call me or email me.
> 
> Is this the one with the irrigation?
> 
> Yes but there are regulations.
> 
> A friend is a Foreman and was offered similar and better.
> 
> Let's hope they are as bad at forecasting rain as they are with snow.


Nope we are doing the one with the irrigation now. Sucks being so hot


----------



## jimslawnsnow

95 degrees now. Sheesh at this rate it'll be 100 soon


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2005297 said:


> Text me pictures and information when you get a chance.
> 
> I'll see if I can make it work for me.


Ok............


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2005300 said:


> 95 degrees now. Sheesh at this rate it'll be 100 soon


I'm at 98 here


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2005302 said:


> I'm at 98 here


That's crazy, but I remeber hitting 101 in may


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm still at 90°, unless I look at the truck thermometer....


----------



## qualitycut

However, the new pattern that's setting up looks more active than not over the next week or so. Every other day there'll be a chance for showers and thunderstorms


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2005302 said:


> I'm at 98 here


Where does it say that? Im only at 90


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm now at 30% of strong storms tonight.


----------



## banonea

ryde307;2005289 said:


> Those are the ones I was talking about. I believe the Menards brand is Sharkbite. We used them when doing plumbing in our building. But I have been told by many plumbers they are junk. I just wouldn't want to see your airlines blow apart. However I do agree that you are probably safe with the pipe.


I dont think they are sharkbite, but i jnow the ons you are talking about. I habe done a lot of menards pex and never had a problem, but the first time I pressurize the system I'm going to start out slow and go up from there just to be safe


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2005296 said:


> Temp jumped to 93 here. I see crews out and not being very productive or doing a decent job. We started early and quit early. Screw this hot crap


 I shut my boys down at 230 today we got two left to finish tomorrow


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2005300 said:


> 95 degrees now. Sheesh at this rate it'll be 100 soon


93 here.

Don't want to know what it is in the sun.


----------



## ryde307

SnowGuy73;2005297 said:


> Text me pictures and information when you get a chance.
> 
> I'll see if I can make it work for me.


What happened to getting out?



banonea;2005314 said:


> I shut my boys down at 230 today we got two left to finish tomorrow


We are the opposite today. Worried about the rain later this week so we are working late and mowing ahead. I don't think anyone is very happy with me right now.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Truck is at 96, weather bug at 92


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;2005317 said:


> What happened to getting out?


Still in it.

I'm highly unemployable in the public sector, even with every single prerequisite.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Thursday now shows rain after 13:00, hope that holds true.


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;2005320 said:


> Thursday now shows rain after 13:00, hope that holds true.


It'll change.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;2005321 said:


> It'll change.


True.

Wind sure picked up.


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ;2005267 said:


> Better Build the ark


This.........


----------



## NorthernProServ

Thunder storm watch, Western MN


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;2005319 said:


> Still in it.
> 
> I'm highly unemployable in the public sector, even with every single prerequisite.....


Getting back in to plowing?


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ;2005266 said:


> This in and of itself would be sufficient for heavy rain...but the
> wild card resides in the northern stream jet. The right entrance
> region will be located across mn/wi thursday night...with upper
> level divergence and ascent only aiding in the convection. It is
> possible that this feature could take the heavy rain threat from a 2-
> 4inch event...to a 6+ inch event. It will be interesting to see how
> the hires models handle the qpf amounts. Until that time...will not
> stray from a blended forecast of the rainfall forecast...but wanted
> to highlight the potential for several inches of rain.


Imagine the road and yard flooding with 6 inches in 24 or so hours.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;2005325 said:


> Thunder storm watch, Western MN


According to Ian the storms are to set up right over the metro and east.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2005308 said:


> Where does it say that? Im only at 90


Truck and phone


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;2005326 said:


> Getting back in to plowing?


Absolutely not!


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2005327 said:


> Imagine the road and yard flooding with 6 inches in 24 or so hours.


Bring it!

$$.$$


----------



## NorthernProServ

CityGuy;2005327 said:


> Imagine the road and yard flooding with 6 inches in 24 or so hours.


Grass will be 1 foot long before you could cut it. Some commercial properties have had there irrigation turned off for the last 3 weeks and are still boarder line double cut....unreal.


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;2005280 said:


> I will go with you. I know a fair amount about them. I used to go every weekend.
> 
> Careful with the clamps. The sharkbite clamps Menards sells are known to break even from water pressure. We ordered a roll of flexible blue airline and fittings for $120 or so off amazon. Works great and was cheap.
> 
> We are slowly moving out of residential completely. We have with snow and will with lawn soon. There is better money in residential but also more headaches. For us it's easier to manage 5 larger properties than 20 small ones. Also less time behind the scenes then. They also seem to have more loyalty if you do decent work. When the extra projects come up they are typically alot bigger also. For us it just made sense to go commercial. I know plenty that make a decent amount doing residential though.
> 
> Yes and no to the issues. The one issue is homeowners trying to adjust. They are a bit complex to set up. If you get a homeowner that likes to try and tinker and adjust they can mess them up pretty bad.
> 
> Yes but water proof the connection.
> 
> This. We took over a HOA and they splices wires 4-5 times. All but one were direct buried. They also swapped and jumped wire colors. If I run into the guy that did it I will hit him in the face with a shovel.
> 
> Overpriced, Side effects worse that the original problem it is supposed to treat.
> 
> Call me or email me.
> 
> Is this the one with the irrigation?
> 
> Yes but there are regulations.
> 
> A friend is a Foreman and was offered similar and better.
> 
> Let's hope they are as bad at forecasting rain as they are with snow.


Jesus. Nice power post.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Latest FD says southern MN/ I-90 corridor will be under the gun for the heaviest rain yet they say models show highest QPF North of that.....figures......


----------



## CityGuy

Truck said 93° on the way home.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;2005332 said:


> Grass will be 1 foot long before you could cut it. Some commercial properties have had there irrigation turned off for the last 3 weeks and are still boarder line double cut....unreal.


I'm holding off on round 3 of apps (fert),at least on my mowing accounts. Grass is green and growing like mad the way it is, I don't need it any longer.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2005330 said:


> Absolutely not!


I wish I didn't need to do the snow side


----------



## ryde307

SnowGuy73;2005336 said:


> I'm holding off on round 3 of apps (fert),at least on my mowing accounts. Grass is green and growing like mad the way it is, I don't need it any longer.


How many do you do?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2005337 said:


> I wish I didn't need to do the snow side


Save your summer pennies.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;2005338 said:


> how many do you do?


137..........


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;2005336 said:


> I'm holding off on round 3 of apps (fert),at least on my mowing accounts. Grass is green and growing like mad the way it is, I don't need it any longer.


Same...start early July at this rate.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2005310 said:


> I'm now at 30% of strong storms tonight.


Hopefully. .....


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;2005341 said:


> Same...start early July at this rate.


Agreed....


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2005342 said:


> Hopefully. .....


Yup, if we have to have the rain might as well storm.


----------



## qualitycut

First 90 degree day in 332 days


----------



## ryde307

SnowGuy73;2005340 said:


> 137..........


Sorry meant Apps.


----------



## qualitycut

Some nasty looking blobs sliding se


----------



## ryde307

NorthernProServ;2005341 said:


> Same...start early July at this rate.


We got a bit behind and are just finishing round 2


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2005339 said:


> Save your summer pennies.


That's not the issue. Seems if you don't do snow you don't get the lawn work and vice versa. Plus it keeps the help paid some. The lovely joys of a business owner. But I don't think I'd have it any other way


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2005347 said:


> Some nasty looking blobs sliding se


They don't look good to be in


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;2005335 said:


> Truck said 93° on the way home.


the pete said 125 sitting in the sun 93-100 running N52


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;2005346 said:


> Sorry meant Apps.


That is fert and squirt numbers, of my own anyway.


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;2005346 said:


> Sorry meant Apps.


That is how many apps he does he is trying to keep up with true brown.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2005349 said:


> That's not the issue. Seems if you don't do snow you don't get the lawn work and vice versa. Plus it keeps the help paid some. The lovely joys of a business owner. But I don't think I'd have it any other way


I'd rather punch a clock.

I don't have much of a problem as most of mine are residential fert customers and HOAs that don't require snow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;2005354 said:


> That is how many apps he does he is trying to keep up with true brown.


Rumor has it they are making a comeback back under new management.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Up to 92°.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Big blob heading this way.


----------



## CityGuy

Truck says 96° sitting at station.


----------



## CityGuy

Looks pretty dark to the NW.


----------



## CityGuy

I already don't want to do training tonight. Already sweat my apples off today.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2005360 said:


> Big blob heading this way.


Yea thats going to cafe something up


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2005365 said:


> Yea thats going to cafe something up


Let's go, dump trailer is ready for cleanups


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Why is it every where I go to eat, there's an old person coughing up a lung


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2005364 said:


> I already don't want to do training tonight. Already sweat my apples off today.


I skipped the last two weeks....


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2005365 said:


> Yea thats going to cafe something up


Or, completely fall apart and all we get is rain out of it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2005367 said:


> Why is it every where I go to eat, there's an old person coughing up a lung


Maybe that have tb!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Blob by willmar looks to be weakening.


----------



## Bill1090

Up to 96*.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2005371 said:


> Blob by willmar looks to be weakening.


Yup bummer. With this heat im surprised its not more wide spread


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2005375 said:


> Yup bummer. With this heat im surprised its not more wide spread


Probably too warm but who knows.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2005368 said:


> I skipped the last two weeks....


Standing here weather spoting.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;2005356 said:


> Rumor has it they are making a comeback back under new management.


You the new management??


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2005377 said:


> Standing here weather spoting.


sitting in my living room it has A/C


----------



## NorthernProServ

Got very still here....


----------



## qualitycut

Raining. ....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Live music below our balcony every night, 3-7.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2005377 said:


> Standing here weather spoting.


Really?...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;2005378 said:


> You the new management??


Negative...

For the right package I would though.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;2005379 said:


> sitting in my living room it has A/C


Same here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Thunder....


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2005356 said:


> Rumor has it they are making a comeback back under new management.


Read that in L & L... Also Brickman and Valleycrest forming Brightview and seeking more and more of the market share...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;2005389 said:


> Read that in L & L... Also Brickman and Valleycrest forming Brightview and seeking more and more of the market share...


This.

I'm not a fan of the name, also thought reliable would have bigger numbers after the LR takeover.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light rain.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;2005393 said:


> Light rain.


Sunny.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sun is back out here.


----------



## CityGuy

10 or so drops. Suns out now.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2005389 said:


> Read that in L & L... Also Brickman and Valleycrest forming Brightview and seeking more and more of the market share...


Kind of a boring name.

Did you buy another 6.4? Thought I saw a white one with your logo this morning


----------



## qualitycut

Thats mulch jobs that canceled because 
" we are going to get to much rain" now scrambling to find something to fill half a day tomorrow. Anyone hiring?


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2005396 said:


> 10 or so drops. Suns out now.


Good call on the weather watching.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak updated...


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2005367 said:


> Why is it every where I go to eat, there's an old person coughing up a lung


Is this a riddle? 
My guess: it's you....:waving:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2005398 said:


> Thats mulch jobs that canceled because
> " we are going to get to much rain" now scrambling to find something to fill half a day tomorrow. Anyone hiring?


How's 8 an hour and you buy lunch for all of us?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2005402 said:


> Is this a riddle?
> My guess: it's you....:waving:


No and no....


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2005382 said:


> Live music below our balcony every night, 3-7.


They must be good.... Big crowd there!


----------



## Doughboy12

Weird rain a bit ago. Pouring in the front yard, deck didn't get enough rain to cover the boards.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2005382 said:


> Live music below our balcony every night, 3-7.


Is that bush in the shape of a booze bottle or do I have liquor on the brain?


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;2005407 said:


> Is that bush in the shape of a booze bottle or do I have liquor on the brain?


Looks like it to me.


----------



## banonea

Decided i had to rock the living room. Got it done today. 11 10'sheets and 4 8'sheets, carried all myself......iI hurt in places i shouldnt.


Then discovered that the cabinets in the kitchen were junk, so they were removed with a 30lb sledge hammer.......



After some much needed aggression release, i cleaned up and got ready to rock the kitchen, only to discover there is 6 layers of linoleum glued to the floor, yes each layer is glued to the other.... Not quite sure how I'm going to get this up.


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;2005411 said:


> Decided i had to rock the living room. Got it done today. 11 10'sheets and 4 8'sheets, carried all myself......iI hurt in places i shouldnt.
> 
> 
> Then discovered that the cabinets in the kitchen were junk, so they were removed with a 30lb sledge hammer.......
> 
> 
> 
> After some much needed aggression release, i cleaned up and got ready to rock the kitchen, only to discover there is 6 layers of linoleum glued to the floor, yes each layer is glued to the other.... Not quite sure how I'm going to get this up.


Hire quality to do it.


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;2005413 said:


> Hire quality to do it.


it will be either a power scrapper or underlayment over it.....


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2005411 said:


> Then discovered that the cabinets in the kitchen were junk, so they were removed with a 30lb sledge hammer.......


Didn't like the dungeon look?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2005411 said:


> Decided i had to rock the living room. Got it done today. 11 10'sheets and 4 8'sheets, carried all myself......iI hurt in places i shouldnt.
> 
> 
> Then discovered that the cabinets in the kitchen were junk, so they were removed with a 30lb sledge hammer.......
> 
> 
> 
> After some much needed aggression release, i cleaned up and got ready to rock the kitchen, only to discover there is 6 layers of linoleum glued to the floor, yes each layer is glued to the other.... Not quite sure how I'm going to get this up.


That wall paper is 10 shades of ugly and nasty


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2005415 said:


> it will be either a power scrapper or underlayment over it.....


Skill saw down to the studs/floor joists.


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;2005416 said:


> Didn't like the dungeon look?


Nope...........


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2005417 said:


> That wall paper is 10 shades of ugly and nasty


There has been worse, did you not see the power blue tile under the tub surround pic I posted.....


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;2005418 said:


> Skill saw down to the studs/floor joists.


I will overlay it before that.....

On a different note, anyone know or have any slab wood. I am looking for a 4' by 25", a 10' by 25", a 8' by 25" and a 7" by 39". want them with bark on the edge, going to make countertops


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2005391 said:


> This.
> 
> I'm not a fan of the name, also thought reliable would have bigger numbers after the LR takeover.


Yeah.... I suppose the takeover wasn't till what, November?


----------



## banonea

Nasty........


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2005425 said:


> Nasty........


I like the blue....


----------



## banonea

This was the drain for the tub, and no it is not rust..........


----------



## Drakeslayer

banonea;2005428 said:


> This was the drain for the tub, and no it is not rust..........


2 girls one cup right there.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2005428 said:


> This was the drain for the tub, and no it is not rust..........


Ever figure out what it was


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2005422 said:


> There has been worse, did you not see the power blue tile under the tub surround pic I posted.....


I don't think I noticed it. I saw the pictures though


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Watching a guy catch muskrats to make muskrat soup or was it stew he is making


----------



## NorthernProServ

banonea;2005422 said:


> There has been worse, did you not see the power blue tile under the tub surround pic I posted.....


Find anything with asbestos so far ? If there are 9 layers of tiles, I would image at least one row has it.

Looks like your doing real nice work to the place. Before I got into the lawn care gig I finshed basements. Sometimes I wonder why I left it.....made decent money at it too.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Drakeslayer;2005430 said:


> 2 girls one cup right there.


Nasty.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2005397 said:


> Kind of a boring name.
> 
> Did you buy another 6.4? Thought I saw a white one with your logo this morning


My BIL bought a truck and uses it for the business


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hey Ranger, Golf Ball size hail in Becker is the report I heard


----------



## Deershack

More rain is just what i don't need. Got 4 lawn jobs with the skid and I can't get to them till the lawns dry out. So today I finished building 7 planter boxes and filling them with 4 yds of screened black. Topped it with compost. Tomorrow I put up the fence and do the plantings. At least it should be cooler. One more thing off my list to do before the Canada fishing trip.


----------



## SnowGuy73

64° calm clouds.


----------



## CityGuy

64° and clear


----------



## SnowGuy73

Now I have rain after 07:00 tomorrow. 

1" day, 1-2" night.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2005443 said:


> Now I have rain after 07:00 tomorrow.
> 
> 1" day, 1-2" night.


I have 1" day and 1-2 tomorrow night.
Sump is going to get a workout.


----------



## CityGuy

64° clear slight breeze


----------



## SnowGuy73

Very light dew.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2005425 said:


> Nasty........


That's definitely an interesting color.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2005428 said:


> This was the drain for the tub, and no it is not rust..........


Holy plugged.


----------



## Bill1090

71*

Sunny


----------



## djagusch

banonea;2005428 said:


> This was the drain for the tub, and no it is not rust..........


$5 if you lick it. Maybe it's better than gravy.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2005443 said:


> Now I have rain after 07:00 tomorrow.
> 
> 1" day, 1-2" night.


I have 1"-2" day and 2"-3" night and 1/4" on Friday day now


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2005438 said:


> Hey Ranger, Golf Ball size hail in Becker is the report I heard


I may have to go look. Been fairly busy but I like hail


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2005437 said:


> My BIL bought a truck and uses it for the business


Gotcha.. So that makes 5 or 6 trucks now?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2005438 said:


> Hey Ranger, Golf Ball size hail in Becker is the report I heard


Pics on the Sting Location Facebook page of a truck blown over by Paynesville.


----------



## Polarismalibu

It think today might actually be worse then yesterday just because that 12 hour day kicked my ass


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2005443 said:


> Now I have rain after 07:00 tomorrow.
> 
> 1" day, 1-2" night.


Day drinking!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm about done with this vacation thing. Sitting around doing nothing gets boring.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2005443 said:


> Now I have rain after 07:00 tomorrow.
> 
> 1" day, 1-2" night.


Same pretty much... I was hoping to get a half day in... Doesn't look promising...


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2005455 said:


> I have 1"-2" day and 2"-3" night and 1/4" on Friday day now


Looks like a snow forecast!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2005459 said:


> Gotcha.. So that makes 5 or 6 trucks now?


Just 4 right now


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2005461 said:


> It think today might actually be worse then yesterday just because that 12 hour day kicked my ass


Better get that patio done today or your going to have some issues if we get that much rain.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2005463 said:


> I'm about done with this vacation thing. Sitting around doing nothing gets boring.


Certainly makes the day drag on huh?


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2005463 said:


> I'm about done with this vacation thing. Sitting around doing nothing gets boring.


Should've took a mower with. You could start an east coast division.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2005463 said:


> I'm about done with this vacation thing. Sitting around doing nothing gets boring.


Thats the best part is relaxing on the beach. Go find something to do.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;2005463 said:


> I'm about done with this vacation thing. Sitting around doing nothing gets boring.


Eat heavy and take a nap. Then repeat.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2005470 said:


> Thats the best part is relaxing on the beach. Go find something to do.


Done that for 4 days now.

Last night we walked down the boardwalk, I was digging in the mulch to see if they really had 12" of mulch, or if the plants were planted high and it was sloped.

Seemed odd to plant them the way they did.

The boardwalk is big on clumps of Japanese Lilacs.

They must not have a big CVI department around here either. Of all the trades trucks I've seen, there's only been 2 that have their name / info on. One was a complete wrap of the truck and trailer, doing a town home complex. The other had a name / phone number doing the Walmart when I had to go get sunburn relief gel.

I have lots of areas on my body that haven't seen sun it years. And no, I was not wearing a speedo, and yes I was wearing shorts, and yes, I was wearing sun tan lotion.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2005467 said:


> Better get that patio done today or your going to have some issues if we get that much rain.


Yeah that's not gonna happen. I'll get the steps built maybe if I'm lucky


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;2005471 said:


> Eat heavy and take a nap. Then repeat.


That's the thing. The wife's family is big on just making ham/cheese sandwiches, having crackers/snacks. They are really light eaters for the most part.

So you just sit around and snack all day. Went to a higher end Seafood buffet last night, but my immediate family hates Seafood. I went so my oldest could try all the Seafoods at a place where it was SOMEWHAT decent. I know most would argue you can't get decent seafood at a buffet, no matter how nice it is, but at least he could try stuff.

He found out he likes Crab Legs.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2005463 said:


> I'm about done with this vacation thing. Sitting around doing nothing gets boring.


Pack the crap up and go to ohio!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2005477 said:


> Pack the crap up and go to ohio!


If it was just us four, and we didn't have the motel room through tomorrow night, I would press the issue.

But..... Kinda hard when herfamily is here.

Guess we're going fishing today. Break up SOME of the monotony.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We are between Langley AFB and Norfolk Naval Base. Been cool watching all the fighter jets, Osprey, heli's and war ships come and go.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2005478 said:


> If it was just us four, and we didn't have the motel room through tomorrow night, I would press the issue.
> 
> But..... Kinda hard when herfamily is here.
> 
> Guess we're going fishing today. Break up SOME of the monotony.


Fishing sounds awesome today. So dose laying on the couch


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2005480 said:


> Fishing sounds awesome today. So dose laying on the couch


Yes it does. I'm stuck with a busy schedule for a while. Wedding last weekend now two grad parties this weekend. Sucks I'd like to get out soon


----------



## qualitycut

Guy spilt gas on a driveway that was sealed 3 days ago how cafed am i? We cany park on the street its a busy road and there is a turn around about 10 ft dow a 1000 ft drive.


----------



## Bill1090

Kwik trip burger and cheese curds for lunch.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2005482 said:


> Guy spilt gas on a driveway that was sealed 3 days ago how cafed am i? We cany park on the street its a busy road and there is a turn around about 10 ft dow a 1000 ft drive.


I would think you'll be alright.

Disclaimer: I know nothing about the stuff.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2005484 said:


> I would think you'll be alright.
> 
> Disclaimer: I know nothing about the stuff.


I would think ot will evaporate


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2005482 said:


> Guy spilt gas on a driveway that was sealed 3 days ago how cafed am i? We cany park on the street its a busy road and there is a turn around about 10 ft dow a 1000 ft drive.


6" of rain tomorrow to wash it clean, I wouldn't worry

SSS should know ?


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2005485 said:


> I would think ot will evaporate


Right. The sealer can't take very long to dry. And it should prevent gas from doing anything. (Hence the name.... wait for it... sealer)


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2005482 said:


> Guy spilt gas on a driveway that was sealed 3 days ago how cafed am i? We cany park on the street its a busy road and there is a turn around about 10 ft dow a 1000 ft drive.


Assuming it was sealed with a water based emulsion, you'll be fine since water and oil don't mix. (I don't believe you can use coal tar anymore but I could be wrong. It smells awful so I don't even consider it an option.)

The worst you're going to deal with is a stain from the gas but it's not going to peel up the sealcoating material.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sun is warm, even at only 73°.


----------



## SnowGuy73

New lowered my amounts for tomorrow day.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;2005473 said:


> I have lots of areas on my body that haven't seen sun it years. And no, I was not wearing a speedo, and yes I was wearing shorts, and yes, I was wearing sun tan lotion.


Mmmhmm.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Quality....you'll be fine. It may discolored though for a while.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;2005488 said:


> Assuming it was sealed with a water based emulsion, you'll be fine since water and oil don't mix. (I don't believe you can use coal tar anymore but I could be wrong. It smells awful so I don't even consider it an option.)
> 
> The worst you're going to deal with is a stain from the gas but it's not going to peel up the sealcoating material.


You are correct... coal tar is outlawed in the state now. We never used it anyway.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;2005493 said:


> Mmmhmm.


Get off my Facebook!!!


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;2005492 said:


> New lowered my amounts for tomorrow day.


Still the same here


----------



## NorthernProServ

THE LAST 2 RUNS OF THE HOPWRF-TS HAVE 6-8IN TOTALS. GIVEN
THE ENVIRONMENT...IT SEEMS VERY REASONABLE THAT A FEW LOCATIONS
WILL MEASURE OVER A HALF A FOOT OF RAIN. THE QUESTION IS WHERE.
THE RUN INITIATED OFF THE GFS 09.18 WAS DIRECTLY ACROSS THE
METRO...WHILE THE 10.00 RUN HAS SHIFTED THE PRECIP AXIS SOUTH FROM
SIOUX FALLS THROUGH MANKATO...TO EAU CLAIRE. THIS MOST RECENT RUN
SEEMS MOST REASONABLE GIVEN THE BALANCE BETWEEN FORCING AND
INSTABILITY. ALSO...THE CIPS ANALOGS SHOW THE HEAVIEST PRECIP
ALONG/SOUTH OF I- 90...WHICH MEANS CLIMATOLOGY ALSO SUPPORTS THE
SOUTHERN SOLUTION.

I think there will be some good flooding somewhere in the state.


----------



## qualitycut

Thanks for the responses i dumped a bumch of water on it right away hoping it would run off quicker.


----------



## qualitycut

Its got a little filmy looking where it was.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Pickle seems to think an inch only for most of us tomorrow.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Now Friday is up to 90% chance thunder storms before 2 pm....cafe


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;2005503 said:


> Now Friday is up to 90% chance thunder storms before 2 pm....cafe


Son of a....


----------



## SnowGuy73

My rain amounts keep falling and sunny Friday.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;2005505 said:


> My rain amounts keep falling and sunny Friday.


Whoa, same here...the night shift must of just walked in.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;2005506 said:


> Whoa, same here...the night shift must of just walked in.....


My thoughts too.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;2005507 said:


> My thoughts too.


Just like snow....bust or 1 foot ! Haha


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;2005508 said:


> Just like snow....bust or 1 foot ! Haha


Drizzle or flash flood.


----------



## qualitycut

Now i Just need to figure out how to tell the customer about it. Cafe


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2005510 said:


> Now i Just need to figure out how to tell the customer about it. Cafe


Jeez, That noticable ? Pic?


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2005512 said:


> Jeez, That noticable ? Pic?


Its got a slightly lighter color than the dark black driveway, was on a slight slope so ran a little.


----------



## banonea

Took 6 years but i goty blacktop done today,out of the blue. Guy was doing 3 others in the neighborhood, ask what it would cost to do mine. haggle for a little bit, got him to do it for $1200.00. I already had about 15 ton of rock underneath it that I've been putting there for a couple of years and driving in so they didn't have to do any grading work at all



And now i am selling the house......


----------



## albhb3

well you guys have fun with that rain I got marchin orders to grand rapids and dilute tomorrow


----------



## CityGuy

1.5 of ot and still going. Damn ditches in Waverly.


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;2005518 said:


> 1.5 of ot and still going. Damn ditches in Waverly.


wheres that damn violin when you need one


----------



## albhb3

banonea;2005514 said:


> Took 6 years but i goty blacktop done today,out of the blue. Guy was doing 3 others in the neighborhood, ask what it would cost to do mine. haggle for a little bit, got him to do it for $1200.00. I already had about 15 ton of rock underneath it that I've been putting there for a couple of years and driving in so they didn't have to do any grading work at all
> 
> 
> 
> And now i am selling the house......


them lights come with it preinstalled


----------



## qualitycut

There were people there sealing the concrete patio, maybe i will blame it on them


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2005514 said:


> Took 6 years but i goty blacktop done today,out of the blue. Guy was doing 3 others in the neighborhood, ask what it would cost to do mine. haggle for a little bit, got him to do it for $1200.00. I already had about 15 ton of rock underneath it that I've been putting there for a couple of years and driving in so they didn't have to do any grading work at all
> 
> 
> 
> And now i am selling the house......


You may have devalued the house, why not rip out the concrete? Thats a goofy shaped concrete driveway


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2005522 said:


> You may have devalued the house, why not rip out the concrete? Thats a goofy shaped concrete driveway


Compared to the mud mess, it is muche better


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2005522 said:


> You may have devalued the house, why not rip out the concrete? Thats a goofy shaped concrete driveway


city of Eagan would make him tear it out max width at curb is 24ft

good thing hes not in eagan


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ;2005508 said:


> Just like snow....bust or 1 foot ! Haha


Bring on the snow.


----------



## banonea

albhb3;2005524 said:


> city of Eagan would make him tear it out max width at curb is 24ft
> 
> good thing hes not in eagan


Lot of reasons i am glad i dont live in the cities. I would be the guy you heard on the news that went postal at the public works office


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;2005519 said:


> wheres that damn violin when you need one


Well missed the kids Dr appointment. Wife's posses.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2005526 said:


> Lot of reasons i am glad i dont live in the cities. I would be the guy you heard on the news that went postal at the public works office


Engineering please.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2005527 said:


> Well missed the kids Dr appointment. Wife's posses.


What posses is she doing? Yoga?


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;2005527 said:


> Well missed the kids Dr appointment. Wife's posses.


Ummmm. Can't the wife handle the appointment on her own?


----------



## qualitycut




----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2005532 said:


>


Eating at your moms again I see.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2005533 said:


> Eating at your moms again I see.


Nope fresh of the grill. Didn't eat lunch or breakfast was a little hungry and thirsty


----------



## qualitycut

Well emailed the customer. I think hes out of town so we will see how this goes.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2005535 said:


> Well emailed the customer. I think hes out of town so we will see how this goes.


It can't be that bad...Is it??? The guy probably paid $100 for the whole job. My brother knocked over a five gallon bucket full of tack oil at a nice apartment building today. All over the curb, ran it over with a Bobcat.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2005536 said:


> It can't be that bad...Is it??? The guy probably paid $100 for the whole job. My brother knocked over a five gallon bucket full of tack oil at a nice apartment building today. All over the curb, ran it over with a Bobcat.


800 plus ft driveway. Its not horrible its just a little litgher now where it spilt. I read up on it a bit and took some soap and water and it helped a little.

I didnt want to not tell him.


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;2005531 said:


> Ummmm. Can't the wife handle the appointment on her own?


now you went there didn't you


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;2005529 said:


> What posses is she doing? Yoga?


More like silent treatment.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;2005531 said:


> Ummmm. Can't the wife handle the appointment on her own?


Yes. But she wanted me there for the kids first check up.


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;2005539 said:


> More like silent treatment.


what is she 5... tell her to put on the big girl pants on ridiculous


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ian also says about an inch metro.


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;2005540 said:


> Yes. But she wanted me there for the kids first check up.


Then it will be the second appointment, first trip to the dentist, flu shots etc. etc. etc. You have to stop it now!


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2005518 said:


> 1.5 of ot and still going. Damn ditches in Waverly.


We like to fill them in.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2005513 said:


> Its got a slightly lighter color than the dark black driveway, was on a slight slope so ran a little.


Black spray paint....


----------



## Bill1090

I'm screwed!


----------



## Bill1090

They make baby bottles now. 7 oz.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2005550 said:


> They make baby bottles now. 7 oz.


Why would you want that? 16 oz cans is where its at 2 more bucks for 8 more beers. Then you can also say you had less


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2005554 said:


> Why would you want that? 16 oz cans is where its at 2 more bucks for 8 more beers. Then you can also say you had less


I didn't know they were that small until I got home.

I like bottles, not sure why.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;2005556 said:


> I like bottles, not sure why.


Better taste.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2005556 said:


> I didn't know they were that small until I got home.
> 
> I like bottles, not sure why.


I do to but when im up north i get the cans


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2005554 said:


> Why would you want that? 16 oz cans is where its at 2 more bucks for 8 more beers. Then you can also say you had less


This!

Pounders is where it's at!


----------



## unit28

I'd go with little Mickies over little buds


----------



## Greenery

unit28;2005560 said:


> I'd go with little Mickies over little buds


I don't think I've had one of those since I was 17.


----------



## Bill1090

unit28;2005560 said:


> I'd go with little Mickies over little buds


Never heard of it.

I should've went all ghetto and got a Colt 45.


----------



## qualitycut

Trying to decide if i shut the air off for the night/day but looks like it might be a bit muggy tomorrow


----------



## SnowGuy73

Rain amounts are going back up and cloudy for Friday again.


----------



## Ranger620

TB/Chicago tied 1-1 5 minutes left in the second incase Anyone cares


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;2005560 said:


> I'd go with little Mickies over little buds


We used to call them Hand Grenades. They had fun little sayings under the cap. Haven't had Mickeys since High School. Might have to try it for old time sake.

What a Save!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;2005564 said:


> Rain amounts are going back up and cloudy for Friday again.


The NAM has 4" in the metro. I wonder if it will start early a.m. so I can stay up until 10 tonight. :laughing:


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2005563 said:


> Trying to decide if i shut the air off for the night/day but looks like it might be a bit muggy tomorrow


Crazy talk!


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2005568 said:


> Crazy talk!


Winds blowing just right i would have a nice breeze, wouldn't hurt to air the house out for a day. 60s for a high tomorrow.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2005545 said:


> We like to fill them in.


This one needed to be filled. I guess a pole almost fell over off 30 and Grover. 3 to 5 feet refine at bottom of ditch.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2005557 said:


> Better taste.


This.......


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;2005566 said:


> We used to call them Hand Grenades. They had fun little sayings under the cap. Haven't had Mickeys since High School. Might have to try it for old time sake.
> 
> What a Save!!!!!


They still have the pictures to make the sayings on the caps.

I get them every now and then. There good


----------



## CityGuy

And it has started. Sprinkles at the house.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

One of the ends of the tunnel of the Chesapeake Bay Bridge / Tunnel. 7 miles above / under water.

And my finger.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2005574 said:


> One of the ends of the tunnel of the Chesapeake Bay Bridge / Tunnel. 7 miles above / under water.
> 
> And my finger.


We want to see chick's in bikinis, not your finger!


----------



## Polarismalibu

If only it would rain Saturday instead I might have been able to pull this job off in 5 days with only 3 of us


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;2005567 said:


> The NAM has 4" in the metro. I wonder if it will start early a.m. so I can stay up until 10 tonight. :laughing:


Dahl said latest models showing a slight northward shift


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2005577 said:


> Dahl said latest models showing a slight northward shift


4 day weekend maybe more chance of rain through Tuesday


----------



## SSS Inc.

NorthernProServ;2005577 said:


> Dahl said latest models showing a slight northward shift


That makes sense.


----------



## Ranger620

What a game


----------



## Doughboy12

So now they are backing off from 4" of rain to less than an inch. 
Scared the cafe out of the MIL who lives on a creek prone to flooding so she went to a hotel. Should send the bill to the weather broadcaster fear mongrels.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I have this feeling we get hardly any rain.


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;2005581 said:


> What a game


Who won? I missed it. Was on a work call to Singapore.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2005584 said:


> I have this feeling we get hardly any rain.


Just like all the snow storms.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

I don't know..looks like a violent blob of yellows and red heading towards
us from Nebraska.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Is the ford v10 have a lot more power then the 5.4? Found a decent one with the v10 just want to make sure it won't suck like my buddy's 5.4 I'm using untill I get my truck back


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2005588 said:


> Is the ford v10 have a lot more power then the 5.4? Found a decent one with the v10 just want to make sure it won't suck like my buddy's 5.4 I'm using untill I get my truck back


Some claim the are better than a diesel.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;2005588 said:


> Is the ford v10 have a lot more power then the 5.4? Found a decent one with the v10 just want to make sure it won't suck like my buddy's 5.4 I'm using untill I get my truck back


We have one V10. Lots of power but it has a drinking problem.  I love the truck though.


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;2005585 said:


> Who won? I missed it. Was on a work call to Singapore.


Chicago 2-1


----------



## qualitycut

Company a block over is just cleaning up from installing sod, can here the skid bucket scraping the street


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;2005590 said:


> We have one V10. Lots of power but it has a drinking problem.  I love the truck though.


I don't have one but know a few that do they all love them other than their drinking problem. Only problem I know of if the manifold studs break off


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2005588 said:


> Is the ford v10 have a lot more power then the 5.4? Found a decent one with the v10 just want to make sure it won't suck like my buddy's 5.4 I'm using untill I get my truck back


Way more power.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;2005584 said:


> I have this feeling we get hardly any rain.


20 bucks it's dry at 9am


----------



## Ranger620

Belinda says heaviest in the am rush hour. Sss looks like you can stay up late


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2005593 said:


> I don't have one but know a few that do they all love them other than their drinking problem. Only problem I know of if the manifold studs break off


The 5.4 has that same problem. My buddy's now is ticking like a mofo from the manifold leak. Super annoying


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2005584 said:


> I have this feeling we get hardly any rain.


Probably... After I made everyone work late the first 3 days to prep for tomorrow...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Thanks for the info guys. I'll be checking that truck out.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2005590 said:


> We have one V10. Lots of power but it has a drinking problem.  I love the truck though.


This........


----------



## Green Grass

Doughboy12;2005585 said:


> Who won? I missed it. Was on a work call to Singapore.


Well look at Mr fancy


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2005597 said:


> The 5.4 has that same problem. My buddy's now is ticking like a mofo from the manifold leak. Super annoying


It could be a ford thing. My 5.4 has a bad muffler so I don't think I have any ticking lol


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2005602 said:


> It could be a ford thing. My 5.4 has a bad muffler so I don't think I have any ticking lol


Ticking is the closet way to describe it. It's just the way the exhaust comes out that hole in the manifold on each stroke of the piston it almost sounds like if a lifter was bad.


----------



## Doughboy12

Green Grass;2005601 said:


> Well look at Mr fancy


Mr. Fancy would have been on a plane. :waving:


----------



## SnowGuy73

65° windy rain.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Amounts dropped way down.


----------



## CityGuy

62° with drizzle


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ;2005595 said:


> 20 bucks it's dry at 9am


Nope...... It's wet.


----------



## CityGuy

Drizzle has now picked up to light rain.


----------



## Bill1090

65*

Light rain.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Just like a winter system. "The moisture didn't track as far north as the models thought"....


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm at 1/2-3/4" and 1/4-1/2".


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;2005613 said:


> Just like a winter system. "The moisture didn't track as far north as the models thought"....


I'll take it.


----------



## qualitycut

Still looks like a washout


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;2005616 said:


> I'll take it.


I think we're still screwed for today.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2005614 said:


> I'm at 1/2-3/4" and 1/4-1/2".


I'm at 1"-2" and 1"-2"


----------



## qualitycut

Lwmrs guys are probably out getting mowers stuck


----------



## qualitycut

Have seen to people in the last week on Facebook that are giving their dog away because they are moving and cant have a dog, wouldn't you just move somewhere else?


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;2005620 said:


> Lwmrs guys are probably out getting mowers stuck


We are doing what we can.


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;2005621 said:


> Have seen to people in the last week on Facebook that are giving their dog away because they are moving and cant have a dog, wouldn't you just move somewhere else?


This always bothers me. If your going to get an animal then commit to taking care of it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2005621 said:


> Have seen to people in the last week on Facebook that are giving their dog away because they are moving and cant have a dog, wouldn't you just move somewhere else?


I can't think of a single place that would be worth moving to if I had to give up my dog


----------



## unit28

Almost done.......?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2005624 said:


> I can't think of a single place that would be worth moving to if I had to give up my dog


This.......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2005621 said:


> Have seen to people in the last week on Facebook that are giving their dog away because they are moving and cant have a dog, wouldn't you just move somewhere else?


Are they actually moving? Or is that just an excuse


----------



## qualitycut

Rain sure picked up.


----------



## CityGuy

61° light rain.


----------



## CityGuy

Just about fell over. Wife called and apologized for being a [email protected] last night. Says it's the hormons.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2005629 said:


> Rain sure picked up.


Been pretty light here all morning.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2005631 said:


> Just about fell over. Wife called and apologized for being a [email protected] last night. Says it's the hormons.


That's a good thing! Has it been six weeks yet??


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2005621 said:


> Have seen to people in the last week on Facebook that are giving their dog away because they are moving and cant have a dog, wouldn't you just move somewhere else?


I've seen a couple too. I get a little crabby and have said a few things I probably shouldn't have. You committed to a responsibility you should stand by what you took on. I do agree there are a few cases it's not possible but not many


----------



## qualitycut

Looks like its almost done raining


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;2005636 said:


> I've seen a couple too. I get a little crabby and have said a few things I probably shouldn't have. You committed to a responsibility you should stand by what you took on. I do agree there are a few cases it's not possible but not many


I agree. I will say though that it is amazing the small amount of rental places that will allow dogs. Kind of mind boggeling.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Amounts lowered again.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2005620 said:


> Lwmrs guys are probably out getting mowers stuck


I was stuck this morning. Too far away to really see what's going on. I also don't have a feel for how the grass is growing right now.

I do know my card wasn't used this morning, so I'm guessing they just called it off themselves.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2005637 said:


> Looks like its almost done raining


Getting brighter in Eden prairie.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2005635 said:


> That's a good thing! Has it been six weeks yet??


Have you noticed your name looks Alot like passages Malibu?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2005641 said:


> I was stuck this morning. Too far away to really see what's going on. I also don't have a feel for how the grass is growing right now.
> 
> I do know my card wasn't used this morning, so I'm guessing they just called it off themselves.


Growing like it has been the last few weeks. Fast!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2005644 said:


> Growing like it has been the last few weeks. Fast!


Yeah, the good grass, but we mow a LOT of garbage grass at the schools and parks where once the spring growth is over, there isn't much growth.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2005643 said:


> Have you noticed your name looks Alot like passages Malibu?


I can't help fix your addictions lol.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2005647 said:


> I can't help fix your addictions lol.


I'm lost......


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2005635 said:


> That's a good thing! Has it been six weeks yet??


Monday. But she is going in tomorrow. So maybe.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2005635 said:


> That's a good thing! Has it been six weeks yet??


Hahaha... Alllllways!


----------



## CityGuy

Done raining out here. Sun's coming out.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2005648 said:


> I'm lost......


His name looks like a place where famous people to get help for thier addiction or say they are going or go when the court orders them too


----------



## Bill1090

I'm down to 2-4"


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2005650 said:


> Monday. But she is going in tomorrow. So maybe.


Well there you go!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Not to self, puddles are deeper than they appear


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2005658 said:


> Not to self, puddles are deeper than they appear


Dont drown turn around


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2005659 said:


> Dont drown turn around


I was walking in a parking lot


----------



## Ranger620

Bill1090;2005638 said:


> I agree. I will say though that it is amazing the small amount of rental places that will allow dogs. Kind of mind boggeling.


I allow them I my rentals with a pet deposit. I do discriminate against cats though they get a bigger pet deposit lol. Cat pee is the worst


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;2005661 said:


> I allow them I my rentals with a pet deposit. I do discriminate against cats though they get a bigger pet deposit lol. Cat pee is the worst


Poor pet owners made it bad for a lot of people. Also down here some places won't allow dogs bugger than 15lb because somalians are scared of big dogs


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2005663 said:


> Poor pet owners made it bad for a lot of people. Also down here some places won't allow dogs bugger than 15lb because somalians are scared of big dogs


I have never understood that 15lb weight limit. I you ask me bigger dogs tend to act better


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2005664 said:


> I have never understood that 15lb weight limit. I you ask me bigger dogs tend to act better


I can't stand the little ankle biters


----------



## Bill1090

Coming down decent now.


----------



## qualitycut

Getting to the point where i dont think we are going to be able to get into the job again tomorrow.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2005658 said:


> Not to self, puddles are deeper than they appear


Water proof boots.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;2005661 said:


> I allow them I my rentals with a pet deposit. I do discriminate against cats though they get a bigger pet deposit lol. Cat pee is the worst


Usually stinks like car piss at most the houses we burn down.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2005665 said:


> I can't stand the little ankle biters


This......


----------



## CityGuy

Back to misting.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2005673 said:


> Back to misting.


Hasn't stopped raining all day here, right on the edge of it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2005674 said:


> Hasn't stopped raining all day here, right on the edge of it.


Same, light rain.


----------



## SnowGuy73

1/2" so far here.


----------



## qualitycut

I would rather have a 2 inch downpour than this all day soaking rain. At least the downpour most of runs off.


----------



## albhb3

man it was gorgeous up at Duluth today 70-75 and sunny didn't hit rain till 694 510miles and im ready for nap time


----------



## Bill1090

Well this storm was a bust! 

Down to 1-2". No more flood watch.


----------



## Bill1090

It'd be great if this was all snow. #bringbackwinter!


----------



## Ranger620

Crap. I have nothing to do tomorrow. Need to scratch something to do or I could just go fishing hmmm.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2005690 said:


> Crap. I have nothing to do tomorrow. Need to scratch something to do or I could just go fishing hmmm.


Im thinking of going golfing


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2005631 said:


> Just about fell over. Wife called and apologized for being a [email protected] last night. Says it's the hormons.


Just say thank you, and smile.....


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2005691 said:


> Im thinking of going golfing


Ya me and golfing dont do well together. Thinking of fishing but sure would like to make a few bucks


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hopefully this wind keeps up all night.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2005693 said:


> Ya me and golfing dont do well together. Thinking of fishing but sure would like to make a few bucks


Yea im hoping i can work but as of now i aint getting the skid in there. Well i can but then im going backwards.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I have one long day tomorrow. Been dry here all day but not at the job site. Woulda been nice to be the other way around


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2005691 said:


> Im thinking of going golfing


If you start around 1 I can join you...if you want.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2005691 said:


> Im thinking of going golfing


Must be rough!


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2005691 said:


> Im thinking of going golfing


Wanna lay 680sq of pavers and make a ton of cuts. Willow creek cobble 3 peice


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2005700 said:


> Must be rough!


Im checked out already.


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;2005700 said:


> Must be rough!


I must be doing something wrong.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2005707 said:


> I must be doing something wrong.


No i just hate work and seriously considering getting a job somewhere.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like my guys ran a full day today, after a late start.

Last night at VA Beach. Getting busy here. School has finally let out for most of VA. 

Gonna leave about 7ish tomorrow morning. Head to Sandusky. If it's nice there Saturday, we'll ride coasters. If not, we will be home Saturday night.

Forecast earlier was for severe thunderstorms and 80°F, 70% chance.

Now it's a 40% chance and 72°F. Perfect weather for coasters.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Chance of rain everyday except tomorrow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2005708 said:


> No i just hate work and seriously considering getting a job somewhere.


You will probably hate that even more.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2005711 said:


> You will probably hate that even more.


Yea maybe, just sick of customers and dealing with all the behind the scenes crap. I think if i had a couple good motivated employees it would help a bit.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2005713 said:


> Yea maybe, just sick of customers and dealing with all the behind the scenes crap. I think if i had a couple good motivated employees it would help a bit.


Employees make a great deal of difference. It's night and day between my old guy and new guy.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2005713 said:


> Yea maybe, just sick of customers and dealing with all the behind the scenes crap. I think if i had a couple good motivated employees it would help a bit.


Yeah customers suck a lot of times. But I bet you wouldn't be happy working for someone else


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2005714 said:


> Employees make a great deal of difference. It's night and day between my old guy and new guy.


Yea last summer had 2 awesome college kids this year my guy works hard sometimes, shows up everyday but just not super motivated and then its hard for me to be motivated.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Interesting story about Patrick hammer on the startribune. Sounds like he has it rough now


----------



## Ranger620

Went out to dinner with friends tonight. They brought one of their kids. When we left I had my cell phone in my pocket along with $20. Their kid found $20 on the ground he was so excited. Bet you can't guess who's $20 that was


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2005721 said:


> Went out to dinner with friends tonight. They brought one of their kids. When we left I had my cell phone in my pocket along with $20. Their kid found $20 on the ground he was so excited. Bet you can't guess who's $20 that was


You drop it that's fair game!


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2005722 said:


> You drop it that's fair game!


That's the way I saw it. I should have laid off the crown royal apple and Sierra mist I guess.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2005713 said:


> Yea maybe, just sick of customers and dealing with all the behind the scenes crap. I think if i had a couple good motivated employees it would help a bit.


Problem with employees....

Even good guys will turn on you.

The ones I have working for me, I give them bonuses and hours, to the point they went from $13.50 / hour last year to $16 / hour this year, plus one guy is getting 20-25 hours / week in overtime, another 10-15.

The one getting 10-15, he's got a horrible attitude, grouchy, much worse than he has in the past.

It starts to irritate other guys. But what do you do? They are doing a good job getting work done.

I know eventually it will wear down morale. Then someone leaves, and you start all over again.

Employees are not the savior. The savior is enjoying what you do. If you don't enjoy what you do, then you need to find something else.

Employees will only compound the behind the scenes. You'll have to do more paperwork, deal with work comp audits in the busy season, God forbid you get a couple of guys that have child support or other garnishments you need to address.

Unless you're big enough for an HR department, good luck.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2005724 said:


> Problem with employees....
> 
> Even good guys will turn on you.
> 
> The ones I have working for me, I give them bonuses and hours, to the point they went from $13.50 / hour last year to $16 / hour this year, plus one guy is getting 20-25 hours / week in overtime, another 10-15.
> 
> The one getting 10-15, he's got a horrible attitude, grouchy, much worse than he has in the past.
> 
> It starts to irritate other guys. But what do you do? They are doing a good job getting work done.
> 
> I know eventually it will wear down morale. Then someone leaves, and you start all over again.
> 
> Employees are not the savior. The savior is enjoying what you do. If you don't enjoy what you do, then you need to find something else.
> 
> Employees will only compound the behind the scenes. You'll have to do more paperwork, deal with work comp audits in the busy season, God forbid you get a couple of guys that have child support or other garnishments you need to address.
> 
> Unless you're big enough for an HR department, good luck.


Is it double time after 60 hours?


----------



## Drakeslayer

Polarismalibu;2005702 said:


> Wanna lay 680sq of pavers and make a ton of cuts. Willow creek cobble 3 peice


550 SF with 15 minutes of cutting yesterday


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2005702 said:


> Wanna lay 680sq of pavers and make a ton of CASH Willow creek cobble 3 peice


Fixed it for you
What time you want me there in the morning


----------



## qualitycut

So funny how I posted that and an hr later buddy called me and said He will make my truck payment, pay gas and 60k a year


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2005729 said:


> So funny how I posted that and an hr later buddy called me and said He will make my truck payment, pay gas and 60k a year


Get cell phone paid too then go for it


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2005727 said:


> 550 SF with 15 minutes of cutting yesterday


Yea i lerned partner saw is way to go. That marking tool helps too


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2005729 said:


> So funny how I posted that and an hr later buddy called me and said He will make my truck payment, pay gas and 60k a year


Gas would ruin your Diesel engine


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2005731 said:


> Yea i lerned partner saw is way to go. That marking tool helps too


They just use the pave tech edging. Not the pave tech tool.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2005731 said:


> Yea i lerned partner saw is way to go. That marking tool helps too


I hate marking them. It's so much easier to free hand it for me


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;2005727 said:


> 550 SF with 15 minutes of cutting yesterday


Starting one like that next week


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2005729 said:


> So funny how I posted that and an hr later buddy called me and said He will make my truck payment, pay gas and 60k a year


What industry, and can he back it up?


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2005724 said:


> Problem with employees....
> 
> Even good guys will turn on you.
> 
> The ones I have working for me, I give them bonuses and hours, to the point they went from $13.50 / hour last year to $16 / hour this year, plus one guy is getting 20-25 hours / week in overtime, another 10-15.
> 
> The one getting 10-15, he's got a horrible attitude, grouchy, much worse than he has in the past.
> 
> It starts to irritate other guys. But what do you do? They are doing a good job getting work done.
> 
> I know eventually it will wear down morale. Then someone leaves, and you start all over again.
> 
> Employees are not the savior. The savior is enjoying what you do. If you don't enjoy what you do, then you need to find something else.
> 
> Employees will only compound the behind the scenes. You'll have to do more paperwork, deal with work comp audits in the busy season, God forbid you get a couple of guys that have child support or other garnishments you need to address.
> 
> Unless you're big enough for an HR department, good luck.


hence the reason why I am doing my remodel on my house for the most part myself


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2005736 said:


> What industry, and can he back it up?


O yea. They have 7 quads they run, they do blacktop, excavation and landscape. Hes got a couple skids 2 450 dumps a john deere loader backhoe thing and a tractor and mini ex. They pay me 30 an hr when i help them on the side.


----------



## banonea

pulling an all nighter tonight, going to try to get all the mud and tape done in the house tonight if I can. with any luck if I get that done I should be able to start texturing leaving tomorrow


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2005738 said:


> O yea. They have 7 quads they run, they do blacktop, excavation and landscape. Hes got a couple skids 2 450 dumps a john deere loader backhoe thing and a tractor and mini ex. They pay me 30 an hr when i help them on the side.


If I buy this quint they looking for more trucks?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;2005733 said:


> They just use the pave tech edging. Not the pave tech tool.


I still can't decide how I feel about that pace tech edging.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2005738 said:


> O yea. They have 7 quads they run, they do blacktop, excavation and landscape. Hes got a couple skids 2 450 dumps a john deere loader backhoe thing and a tractor and mini ex. They pay me 30 an hr when i help them on the side.


3rd question, is he looking for another guy? :waving:


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2005742 said:


> 3rd question, is he looking for another guy? :waving:


Im really considering it, they keep sweeting the deal and they do have a couple good labors.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I don't see how guys can sustain $60,000 / year, pay $10,000 in vehicle expense for one guy.

Doing excavation, MAYBE. Still, boggles my mind. That's just one guy.

The guy quality mentioned, he has what, 10 pieces of equipment? 10 guys doing $60k / year? $600,000 just in labor? Not to mention fuel, equipment costs, other overhead?

There are a couple companies that I know of that MIGHT be able to that....maybe??? Not many.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2005743 said:


> Im really considering it, they keep sweeting the deal and they do have a couple good labors.


Yeah, I think about doing XYZ sometimes too... When it all comes down, I enjoy my job most of the time...


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2005744 said:


> I don't see how guys can sustain $60,000 / year, pay $10,000 in vehicle expense for one guy.
> 
> Doing excavation, MAYBE. Still, boggles my mind. That's just one guy.
> 
> The guy quality mentioned, he has what, 10 pieces of equipment? 10 guys doing $60k / year? $600,000 just in labor? Not to mention fuel, equipment costs, other overhead?
> 
> There are a couple companies that I know of that MIGHT be able to that....maybe??? Not many.


Rest of the guys make 15-20 they usually have multiple jobs going at once. He has more than 10k


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2005746 said:


> Rest of the guys make 15-20 they usually have multiple jobs going at once. He has more than 10k


And no offense to you quality, but unless you're coming on board to be a vice president of total operations or something, I don't see where one guy is worth $70,000 / year.

A full time job is 2080 hours per year. That's 40 hours per week, all year. Does he excavate in the winter? $30 / hour would have to be 2080 hours to hit $60,000 per year, plus the extra $10k for your truck.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2005747 said:


> And no offense to you quality, but unless you're coming on board to be a vice president of total operations or something, I don't see where one guy is worth $70,000 / year.
> 
> A full time job is 2080 hours per year. That's 40 hours per week, all year. Does he excavate in the winter? $30 / hour would have to be 2080 hours to hit $60,000 per year, plus the extra $10k for your truck.


Cause they want me to run both Landscape crews. They do mostly high end work they have an in with a big contractor and do all their digging landscape dirt work for them. They were short a skid last week and paid me 450 for 2.5 hours of skid work


----------



## qualitycut

40 hrs a week year tound comes out to 28 something


----------



## qualitycut

I grossed 142k last year with me and 1 guy and 1 other guy for about 1.5 months.


----------



## Polarismalibu

60k a year would suck


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2005751 said:


> I grossed 142k last year with me and 1 guy and 1 other guy for about 1.5 months.


Revenue or profit?


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2005753 said:


> Revenue or profit?


Revenue, that would be gross correct?


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2005754 said:


> Revenue, that would be gross correct?


Yeah Gross Receipts


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2005751 said:


> I grossed 142k last year with me and 1 guy and 1 other guy for about 1.5 months.


So you brought in twice as much in gross with way less hours into it.

Work twice as much and have a pay cut. That's how I look at it working for someone


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2005745 said:


> Yeah, I think about doing XYZ sometimes too... When it all comes down, I enjoy my job most of the time...


Yeah it looked like you had a rough day like me today.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2005756 said:


> So you brought in twice as much in gross with way less hours into it.
> 
> Work twice as much and have a pay cut. That's how I look at it working for someone


Pretty much, but ii also have 4k plus in bills company and personal. I dont think my guys put in 40 hrs more than twice, i bid high work less i just am starting to hate it


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2005758 said:


> Pretty much, but ii also have 4k plus in bills company and personal. I dont think my guys put in 40 hrs more than twice, i bid high work less i just am starting to hate it


Yeah but your free time is worth it. At least to me it would be anyway.

If you eliminate the truck and skid payment that still wot leave you much play money each month.


----------



## qualitycut

I think i got it figured out, i could have my current guy mow and still net about 800 a week and hes ok with working 16- 20 hrs a week.


----------



## SnowGuy73

54° light breeze clear.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2005756 said:


> So you brought in twice as much in gross with way less hours into it.
> 
> Work twice as much and have a pay cut. That's how I look at it working for someone


But you can't compare gross numbers with a wage. Even more so with someone that is getting a truck payment and fuel covered. His wage would be closer to $74,000 if he gets $900/month for truck payment and fuel covered.

Quality might have grossed $142k, but take labor out, sales tax out, equipment / truck expenses out, landscape supplies out, maybe he only netted $50k.

I would easily get out for $75k, but I would also know I would be the first person cut as soon as time got lean.


----------



## CityGuy

54° clear slight breeze


----------



## SnowGuy73

Very light dew.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2005768 said:


> But you can't compare gross numbers with a wage. Even more so with someone that is getting a truck payment and fuel covered. His wage would be closer to $74,000 if he gets $900/month for truck payment and fuel covered.
> 
> Quality might have grossed $142k, but take labor out, sales tax out, equipment / truck expenses out, landscape supplies out, maybe he only netted $50k.
> 
> I would easily get out for $75k, but I would also know I would be the first person cut as soon as time got lean.


That would be one of my worries. Another would be if I don't like the work I'm doing now and going to work in the same area just for someone else, would that make me happy? I doubt it. You'll still have employees and others to deal with and make sure stuff is flying great on not only one crew but 2. Another thought is, no more up north on thursday or Friday if works is slow or rained completely out. This is going off what quality has said on here and trying to myself in his shoes.

On another note, I talked to a landscape contractor up that way. He said building is going non stop in the metro, much like it did before the crash. Not sure if that's a good thing or bad. Sure people have a lower interest rate, but many still can't control their spending


----------



## djagusch

jimslawnsnow;2005783 said:


> On another note, I talked to a landscape contractor up that way. He said building is going non stop in the metro, much like it did before the crash. Not sure if that's a good thing or bad. Sure people have a lower interest rate, but many still can't control their spending


This and lwnmwrmn wondering how long will it last is the key thing. Last year was a good year for housing. This year is starting the same but it is slowing and rates have ticked up. If that's the trend it could be bad.

Now add the fact everyone is behind due to the weather. They will pay what it takes to get caught up. Come fall it would be interesting how the story would go. Is he going to budget the money when no work is there? Unemployment?

He's a friend but if he runs out of money he can't pay you no matter what.


----------



## Doughboy12

The "make my own schedule" is worth far more to me (as a clock puncher) as that wage...


----------



## albhb3

happy weekend errbody don't call me for bail money


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;2005744 said:


> I don't see how guys can sustain $60,000 / year, pay $10,000 in vehicle expense for one guy.
> 
> Doing excavation, MAYBE. Still, boggles my mind. That's just one guy.
> 
> The guy quality mentioned, he has what, 10 pieces of equipment? 10 guys doing $60k / year? $600,000 just in labor? Not to mention fuel, equipment costs, other overhead?
> 
> There are a couple companies that I know of that MIGHT be able to that....maybe??? Not many.


I guy I know who died last summer on the jobsite would routinely pay his guys 100K+ excavation mostly.....but let me tell ya lots and lots of 14+hour days 6 days a week in the summer+ winter stuff. Too bad an awesome guy but would run 18-20 hour days running his business...you could call him and would be on a site within an hour(coming from elko)


----------



## Bill1090

60*

Mostly cloudy.


----------



## albhb3

was gonna mention I could not believe how big of a hotel eddys put up in mille lacs... looked pretty sweet from 169


----------



## Doughboy12

albhb3;2005793 said:


> was gonna mention I could not believe how big of a hotel eddys put up in mille lacs... looked pretty sweet from 169


Saw that too last weekend... It is a "convention/training" center too.
You do know the ingens bankrupted them and then bought them out right?
Tore down the existing run down heap...

This is the story


----------



## Ranger620

albhb3;2005793 said:


> was gonna mention I could not believe how big of a hotel eddys put up in mille lacs... looked pretty sweet from 169


I bet the parking lot looked empty too. I got a picture from a public landing on opener from a friend. One truck/trailer in the lot in the middle of the day. Good thing eddys has casino money backing them


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;2005795 said:


> I bet the parking lot looked empty too. I got a picture from a public landing on opener from a friend. One truck/trailer in the lot in the middle of the day. Good thing eddys has casino money backing them


"In 2002, Eddy's Resort was acquired by the Corporate Commission of the Mille Lacs Band of Ojibwe..."

Longer ago than I thought it was.

The new rooms do look very nice...I'm sure the price tag matches.


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;2005797 said:


> "In 2002, Eddy's Resort was acquired by the Corporate Commission of the Mille Lacs Band of Ojibwe..."
> 
> Longer ago than I thought it was.


Yes they ran eddys as is up until little over a year ago then knocked it down. I used to launch out of eddys but not since 2002


----------



## CityGuy

Lawn mower now on to spraying weeds.


----------



## albhb3

Ranger620;2005795 said:


> I bet the parking lot looked empty too. I got a picture from a public landing on opener from a friend. One truck/trailer in the lot in the middle of the day. Good thing eddys has casino money backing them


I don't think the parking lot was in yet cant remember.. yeah there were a lot of for sale signs down the west side for sure


----------



## albhb3

Doughboy12;2005797 said:


> "In 2002, Eddy's Resort was acquired by the Corporate Commission of the Mille Lacs Band of Ojibwe..."
> 
> Longer ago than I thought it was.
> 
> The new rooms do look very nice...I'm sure the price tag matches.


170-200 probably not to bad but considering you can go to Canada for a week for the pennies in your pocket and actually keep a few... I guess im not surprised that the natives bought that too..the casino was packed for a Thursday personally eff em I wont spend a penny there


----------



## SnowGuy73

What a beautiful day!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2005803 said:


> What a beautiful day!


That it is.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Eddies and there "mysterious fire" They took forever building that too


----------



## Green Grass

My customers problems. They had to leave there cheep car outside because the garage is full.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Green Grass;2005808 said:


> My customers problems. They had to leave there cheep car outside because the garage is full.


Tough life


----------



## NorthernProServ

Just had to quad cut a lawn plus blow each pass.

Transport
4.5
3.75
3.25

Homeowner fertilzed a 6k lawn with a 18k bag, plus they just signed up for fert with us. Said they misread the bag, yeah ok....Good thing they don't mind paying 70.00 dollars each time to cut it.


----------



## Doughboy12

albhb3;2005802 said:


> 170-200 probably not to bad but considering you can go to Canada for a week for the pennies in your pocket and actually keep a few... I guess im not surprised that the natives bought that too..the casino was packed for a Thursday personally eff em I wont spend a penny there


This......

Plus my Uncle owns a place (actually 2) that has been in the family for over 40-50 years on a lake just across the road. Never fished Mille Lacs.


----------



## snowman55

Are you building a business? or creating a job for yourself? big difference. A business will have value when you no longer want it. A job will not. For many years I made next to nothing, and was tempted to take similar job offers. However I knew I was not working for a paycheck I was working to build a machine that would create income and value in the long term. I know it is not easy, if it was everyone would do it.

Sooo you have to ask yourself, why do you do what you do? Do you landscape to make some money? Or are you building a landscape business that will generate profits? 


How do you pay guys $74,000 a year? Raise your prices.
If labor = 35% of gross (industry average from what I've found) and you pay labor $15/hr you are generating $43/hr. In order to raise the wage to $30/ hr you need to generate $86/hr. Pay $35 hr revenue has to be $101/hr.
so if you have 3 guys at $15 and 1 at $30 you need to average $53.75 per hour. Don't forget to add 25% to the payroll number for taxes, unemployment and workers comp.


----------



## albhb3

Doughboy12;2005811 said:


> This......
> 
> Plus my Uncle owns a place (actually 2) that has been in the family for over 40-50 years on a lake just across the road. Never fished Mille Lacs.


its a good time till you get the waves outta nowhere


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;2005813 said:


> its a good time till you get the waves outta nowhere


If the waves are a problem your boat is to small


----------



## Greenery

Ouchy, possible foot amputation by lawnmower in Annandale.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;2005815 said:


> Ouchy, possible foot amputation by lawnmower in Annandale.


I'm in Bethesda MD, not Annandale.

It's 98°F.


----------



## albhb3

naw we were coming back in 3-4 ft rollers the one day in a 18fter and nut jobs were going out in 16s no thanks... A friends dad drowned up on that lake never found him either... that's one of a select few ways I don't wanna go...I am gonna look at a 2090warrior soon why not have a 250 tiller


----------



## Bill1090

albhb3;2005817 said:


> I am gonna look at a 2090warrior soon why not have a 250 tiller


Now you're talking!!!


----------



## albhb3

Green Grass;2005808 said:


> My customers problems. They had to leave there cheep car outside because the garage is full.


so0o.... whats in the garage


----------



## CityGuy

Greenery;2005815 said:


> Ouchy, possible foot amputation by lawnmower in Annandale.


That would hurt.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Lawn guy just showed up at the house we are working on. Cracked up Saturn vue, 4x8 trailer and a old craftsman rider. 


One of you need to invest in new stuff and charge more


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;2005827 said:


> Lawn guy just showed up at the house we are working on. Cracked up Saturn vue, 4x8 trailer and a old craftsman rider.
> 
> One of you need to invest in new stuff and charge more


you should see his toys at home.... remember menards didn't get where they are now by spending a penny more then necessary.. just sayin


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;2005827 said:


> Lawn guy just showed up at the house we are working on. Cracked up Saturn vue, 4x8 trailer and a old craftsman rider.
> 
> One of you need to invest in new stuff and charge more


That's how I keep my profits high!


----------



## Green Grass

albhb3;2005823 said:


> so0o.... whats in the garage


I know for sure another Porsche a restored mustang and a restored truck.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2005829 said:


> That's how I keep my profits high!


I thought that was just your Friday equipment?


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like I can get my edging fixed tomorrow.


----------



## CityGuy

T bone steak, garlic mashed potatoes and cantaloupe for dinner.


----------



## unit28

Guy around the block from me just put a 55 up for sale.......
Definitely a great project investment, as it runs, drives and cheap. I bet it's still 100% original. Same color as this one.
It's on Craigslist.

If I didn't have all the frigging medical bills, I'd have it right now.
Speaking of, I'm going to have surgery on my right kidney the 24th. Just after having surgery on my ankle last month.

Sigh


----------



## unit28

This is the one
It has 4 doors 
imo, it'd make a sweet low rider


----------



## albhb3

unit28;2005840 said:


> If I didn't have all the frigging medical bills, I'd have it right now.
> Speaking of, I'm going to have surgery on my right kidney the 24th. Just after having surgery on my ankle last month.
> 
> Sigh


just think if you were a woman you wouldn't have to worry about no stinkin
kidneys


----------



## banonea

exceptionally productive day for the last couple of days. I got:
all the sheetrock that needed to be installed up and installed
90% of the mud and tape is done, register vents are cut in the ceiling in the attic and the heat runs are ran over for the furnace guy
all the garbage is out of the house and tools are organized
Got the garage finished with sheetrock, moved the garage foor and installed the service door

to top everything off, the guys that just install the driveway at my current home happen to be right around the corner from my new house and gave me a screaming deal on getting that driveway done as well,and my furnace guy is installing the furnace this evening.

shutting down early, going to go home and have some Chinese in a beer and spend some much needed cuddle time for Mama.... Or I might just need some Chinese drink a beer and pass out.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2005845 said:


> exceptionally productive day for the last couple of days. I got:
> all the sheetrock that needed to be installed up and installed
> 90% of the mud and tape is done, register vents are cut in the ceiling in the attic and the heat runs are ran over for the furnace guy
> all the garbage is out of the house and tools are organized
> Got the garage finished with sheetrock, moved the garage foor and installed the service door
> 
> to top everything off, the guys that just install the driveway at my current home happen to be right around the corner from my new house and gave me a screaming deal on getting that driveway done as well,and my furnace guy is installing the furnace this evening.
> 
> shutting down early, going to go home and have some Chinese in a beer and spend some much needed cuddle time for Mama.... Or I might just need some Chinese drink a beer and pass out.


Looking good Tim.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS have you watched red army yet??


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2005847 said:


> Looking good Tim.


With luck, by wed next week it will look a lot better. .....


----------



## unit28

albhb3;2005844 said:


> just think if you were a woman you wouldn't have to worry about no stinkin
> kidneys


Two things men and women have
Kidneys and Gonads

One thing women have more are neuroendocrine tumors
(see neuroendocrine system, which include the kidneys)
The common name of that cancer is called carcinoid, which out of all cancer patients, only 2% have it.

We're dealt that hand, 
As one Dr said, it's just luck of the draw

Same cancer Steve Jobs had


----------



## Green Grass

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/hvo/5000217920.html

for anyone looking.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;2005857 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/hvo/5000217920.html
> 
> for anyone looking.


Seems like some decent deals


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hmm. Cops at apple bees. Customer being rude for not being served alcohol because his ID is clipped


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Funny, I offered him $4500 at the end of the winter for his 1 year old SS DXT. He didn't take it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2005808 said:


> My customers problems. They had to leave there cheep car outside because the garage is full.


Ohhhhhhh Good for you!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2005827 said:


> Lawn guy just showed up at the house we are working on. Cracked up Saturn vue, 4x8 trailer and a old craftsman rider.
> 
> One of you need to invest in new stuff and charge more


Dang it! You found my undercut crew!


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2005864 said:


> Funny, I offered him $4500 at the end of the winter for his 1 year old SS DXT. He didn't take it.


We'll,$5,200 plow only explains why it's been on there since March!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Made it to Sandusky. 30% chance of showers / thunderstorms tomorrow. >60% when we wake up tomorrow, we leave and go home.

<60% when we wake up, we are rolling the dice and riding coasters.

We all know, it'll change.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2005869 said:


> We'll,$5,200 plow only explains why it's been on there since March!


Right. Think when I get back I might call him up and offer him $4,000 for his 1 year old SS 9.2 DXT and see if he wants to move it now.

Had a guy bite on my flat top 8.2 V's today that I haven't advertised since the end of winter.

Be nice to swap one of those out.


----------



## Polarismalibu

http://www.twelve.tv/news/newsitem.aspx?newsid=1480&newsitemid=27727


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2005873 said:


> http://www.twelve.tv/news/newsitem.aspx?newsid=1480&newsitemid=27727


God, good luck to you guys. Sounds like an ass that's got a beef against commercial vehicles. There are plenty of personal vehicles that are garbage that should be inspected.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2005873 said:


> http://www.twelve.tv/news/newsitem.aspx?newsid=1480&newsitemid=27727


I guess my prices in Crystal just went up... How in the heck is running the breakaway through the hoop of the pin an obstruction? Sounds awfully subjective...


----------



## Polarismalibu

I'm wondering why they had him lift the dump up like they were inspecting the ram or something. I would tell them to pound sand if they wanted to inspect that. 

I agree there are way more issues with personal cars especially in that area.


----------



## SnowGuy73

64° cloudy calm.


----------



## SnowGuy73

60% chance for Wednesday already.


----------



## CityGuy

63° and cloudy


----------



## SnowGuy73

Zero dew..


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light rain...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2005873 said:
 

> http://www.twelve.tv/news/newsitem.aspx?newsid=1480&newsitemid=27727


My first thought is that guy is going to spend many days in court from guys challenging his findings, and if many get over turned it will fail or stop others from doing it.....for now. Or if they win soon every city will have one or 2 to create more revenue


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2005883 said:


> Light rain...


Here too. Had the guys coming in at 730. Called it off since every property is a residential except a small church


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2005883 said:


> Light rain...


Just clouds and a slight breeze here.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2005884 said:


> My first thought is that guy is going to spend many days in court from guys challenging his findings, and if many get over turned it will fail or stop others from doing it.....for now. Or if they win soon every city will have one or 2 to create more revenue


The revenue mostly goes to the state and county unless the city enacted some type of their own tickets.


----------



## CityGuy

Productive morning so far. Been to Menards and got supplies for today's edging project.
Now just have to wait for the wife and kid to get up.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2005885 said:


> Here too. Had the guys coming in at 730. Called it off since every property is a residential except a small church


I have a grad party to attend this afternoon, that's my entire day.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

20% chance of rain after 3 pm. Cloudy with a high of 69. Sounds like an AWESOME day to ride big coasters!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2005891 said:


> The revenue mostly goes to the state and county unless the city enacted some type of their own tickets.


This.

I think it's something like only 3-5% go to the local city.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2005893 said:


> I have a grad party to attend this afternoon, that's my entire day.


Later I'm going fishing in Wisconsin


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2005891 said:


> The revenue mostly goes to the state and county unless the city enacted some type of their own tickets.


Regardless... more revenue is more revenue...


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2005897 said:


> Later I'm going fishing in Wisconsin


Sounds fun. What you fishing for?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2005899 said:


> Sounds fun. What you fishing for?


Trout since I never have. If that don't work then maybe for some pan fish


----------



## djagusch

jimslawnsnow;2005897 said:


> Later I'm going fishing in Wisconsin


Where inwi


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2005900 said:


> Trout since I never have. If that don't work then maybe for some pan fish


Have fun, good luck!


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;2005873 said:


> http://www.twelve.tv/news/newsitem.aspx?newsid=1480&newsitemid=27727


Wonderful, have all ready saw him many times but did not think he was a crystal cop.

Last week saw him at 9 am and still going at it with two trucks pulled over in the crystal center at 5 pm.


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2005875 said:


> I guess my prices in Crystal just went up... How in the heck is running the breakaway through the hoop of the pin an obstruction? Sounds awfully subjective...


I think it was 2 years ago, had it run the same way, was told the same thing, it's a no no


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2005884 said:


> My first thought is that guy is going to spend many days in court from guys challenging his findings, and if many get over turned it will fail or stop others from doing it.....for now. Or if they win soon every city will have one or 2 to create more revenue


Don't they have real criminals to chase in Crystal?
A drug dealer kills or ruins way more people's lives with their drugs than all the commercial drivers have ever.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

djagusch;2005901 said:


> Where inwi


South of you


----------



## albhb3

Doughboy12;2005905 said:


> Don't they have real criminals to chase in Crystal?
> A drug dealer kills or ruins way more people's lives with their drugs than all the commercial drivers have ever.


didn't you know drug dealers just haven't had things go there way in life....and truck drivers are all lawless cowboys killing people... well that's what the media wants you to believe

I guess theres a real piece a work up in mora was talking to a bread driver up in pine city who got put oos for not proving what time he started, even with his log book. I woulda been getting his superior down there


----------



## Greenery

djagusch;2005901 said:


> Where inwi


Do you service the Hudson, Lake Elmo and Bayport area?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ok, this is wierd. Ex customer who has a new service gave my name out to a prospective new client


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm too old for coasters. 3 in and I'm shot.


----------



## djagusch

Greenery;2005908 said:


> Do you service the Hudson, Lake Elmo and Bayport area?


Bayport we are in weekly, lake elmo is very close. Hudson I have connections. Pm info if you want.


----------



## CityGuy

Well guess I can start now that it's done drizzling.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

jimslawnsnow;2005909 said:


> Ok, this is wierd. Ex customer who has a new service gave my name out to a prospective new client


And this guy hand delivered me $50 out to my house


----------



## CityGuy

Ok I am having a senior moment. What do you use to cut lawn edging? Hand saw, sawzal?


----------



## andersman02

Hack saw or utility knife works best of its sharp


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2005923 said:


> Ok I am having a senior moment. What do you use to cut lawn edging? Hand saw, sawzal?


Carpet knife. Make sure you notch the ends, overlap and secure with 10" nails.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2005923 said:


> Ok I am having a senior moment. What do you use to cut lawn edging? Hand saw, sawzal?


Utity knife works best. Like Lwnmwr is right on with notching it


----------



## CityGuy

andersman02;2005924 said:


> Hack saw or utility knife works best of its sharp


Thank you. I knew it was simple. Just couldn't think.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;2005925 said:


> Carpet knife. Make sure you notch the ends, overlap and secure with 10" nails.


Using 10" edging spikes.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2005927 said:


> Thank you. I knew it was simple. Just couldn't think.


Just don't put the knife in your leg. It really doesn't feel to good


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;2005925 said:


> Carpet knife. Make sure you notch the ends, overlap and secure with 10" nails.


By notching it you mean cut tot top round part or bottom flat?


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2005929 said:


> Just don't put the knife in your leg. It really doesn't feel to good


Will try not to.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2005931 said:


> Will try not to.


Unless your MIL is around and you want an easy out


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2005932 said:


> Unless your MIL is around and you want an easy out


Nope. We're good there. Maybe I should've saved this project for when she was.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2005930 said:


> By notching it you mean cut tot top round part or bottom flat?


Cut the too round part off a couple inches so when you conect it they can over lap on the bottom then spike threw both peices


----------



## Polarismalibu

Like this. I could cut it a bit farther then this though


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2005935 said:


> Like this. I could cut it a bit farther then this though


Perfect. Thank you.
Got all the old bad stuff out. Now to install new sections.


----------



## Bill1090

http://www.nbcnewyork.com/news/loca...307262851.html?_osource=SocialFlowFB_NYBrand#

LwnMwr, good thing you weren't in NY riding the coasters.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2005911 said:


> I'm too old for coasters. 3 in and I'm shot.


Sally they have some good coasters


----------



## djagusch

So for the landscape guys. A 8ft x 10ft patio paver job. Land is flat and the parking lot is 5 ft away. Currently sod, pure sand underneath. Using a sod cutter on site to resod the whole back area so no need to worry about sod damage. Either a Holland paver or cobblestone paver.

Dentist office location use is for a picnic table will be on it for employees lunch.

Ballpark price you would see this done for?


----------



## Polarismalibu

djagusch;2005944 said:


> So for the landscape guys. A 8ft x 10ft patio paver job. Land is flat and the parking lot is 5 ft away. Currently sod, pure sand underneath. Using a sod cutter on site to resod the whole back area so no need to worry about sod damage. Either a Holland paver or cobblestone paver.
> 
> Dentist office location use is for a picnic table will be on it for employees lunch.
> 
> Ballpark price you would see this done for?


I would go cobble for sure if they will do it. Figure about $15-18 a sq foot plus any disposal fees. On a small patio like that I would build some price in somewhere.

I have the worst time pricing small ones. Bigger they are the easier for me. I have a 2 grand minimum for those small ones. Easy in and out though


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2005946 said:


> I would go cobble for sure if they will do it. Figure about $15-18 a sq foot plus any disposal fees. On a small patio like that I would build some price in somewhere.
> 
> I have the worst time pricing small ones. Bigger they are the easier for me. I have a 2 grand minimum for those small ones. Easy in and out though


Dentists have plenty of money but can be tight holes


----------



## djagusch

jimslawnsnow;2005947 said:


> Dentists have plenty of money but can be tight holes


This one isn't bad. Spent about 3k so for on irrigation and plants. It's a very small place we have on monthly contract. I'm guessing the $1200 figure he would be fine with. They don't ask for prices so far, just have at it. Figure I check the market price to make sure the invoice is in the ballpark.

I think his mindset is if the girls in the office are happy then he won't need to hear about it.


----------



## TKLAWN

New curling club being built in Chaska just for SSS,,..


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;2005950 said:


> New curling club being built in Chaska just for SSS,,..


Let's go!!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2005953 said:


> Let's go!!


I call the sitting and drinking beer position.


----------



## CityGuy

And we have explosion up the back. Someone needs a bath and its not me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2005940 said:


> http://www.nbcnewyork.com/news/loca...307262851.html?_osource=SocialFlowFB_NYBrand#
> 
> LwnMwr, good thing you weren't in NY riding the coasters.


Millennium Force was stuck here while we were waiting in line for about 1/2 hour. They walked up with water for people and helped a couple of people down.


----------



## unit28

I'd go with something else besides cobble

http://www.pavestone.com/cobble-paver/


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2005942 said:


> Sally they have some good coasters


My body started behaving after noon. It's been a blast. Only one I didn't do was the one that shoots you to 121 mph in 4 seconds, puts you 400' in the air, twists, and brings you back down.

The rest were simply spectacular.

My 10 year old is so proud of himself, he rode them all except for the real fast one too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;2005944 said:


> So for the landscape guys. A 8ft x 10ft patio paver job. Land is flat and the parking lot is 5 ft away. Currently sod, pure sand underneath. Using a sod cutter on site to resod the whole back area so no need to worry about sod damage. Either a Holland paver or cobblestone paver.
> 
> Dentist office location use is for a picnic table will be on it for employees lunch.
> 
> Ballpark price you would see this done for?


I forget, you have a sod cutter? Mine is at home.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Getting chilly here though. Cloudy, sun is getting lower and the breeze is straight off Lake Erie. Shoulda brought a sweatshirt.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;2005962 said:


> I forget, you have a sod cutter? Mine was at home.


Fixed it for ya!

Will talk about grabbing it from you next week or I will rent one for a half day.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2005963 said:


> Getting chilly here though. Cloudy, sun is getting lower and the breeze is straight off Lake Erie. Shoulda brought a sweatshirt.


You didn't bring the plowsite.com hoodie with?


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2005961 said:


> My body started behaving after noon. It's been a blast. Only one I didn't do was the one that shoots you to 121 mph in 4 seconds, puts you 400' in the air, twists, and brings you back down.
> 
> The rest were simply spectacular.
> 
> My 10 year old is so proud of himself, he rode them all except for the real fast one too.


You should ride it. It is a blast


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2005967 said:


> You should ride it. It is a blast


Wife has been in tough shape since...... I got 13 hours to drive tomorrow on 6 hours of sleep tonight.

I'm gonna pass. Just got done with the Gate Keeper. I'm ready for 10 pm.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;2005964 said:


> Fixed it for ya!
> 
> Will talk about grabbing it from you next week or I will rent one for a half day.


I got a job next week at Wyngate I need it for. You can just grab it whenever.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2005968 said:


> Wife has been in tough shape since...... I got 13 hours to drive tomorrow on 6 hours of sleep tonight.
> 
> I'm gonna pass. Just got done with the Gate Keeper. I'm ready for 10 pm.


Pull your skirt up butter cup


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2005961 said:


> My body started behaving after noon. It's been a blast. Only one I didn't do was the one that shoots you to 121 mph in 4 seconds, puts you 400' in the air, twists, and brings you back down.
> 
> The rest were simply spectacular.
> 
> My 10 year old is so proud of himself, he rode them all except for the real fast one too.


Is that like the steel venom at valley fair just bigger and faster?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2005973 said:


> Is that like the steel venom at valley fair just bigger and faster?


Kinda, but it makes a big loop instead of going forward and backwards.


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;2005950 said:


> New curling club being built in Chaska just for SSS,,..





Green Grass;2005953 said:


> Let's go!!


I'm totally in!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;2005972 said:


> Pull your skirt up butter cup


Careful, he may post a pic


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2005977 said:


> Careful, he may post a pic


Logging off now lol


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Here's a thought. Society is teaching us to be smarter. Go to school get good jobs and not do manual labor. But it's going to be the down fall because no one will be left to do any of the grunt jobs


----------



## Drakeslayer

Polarismalibu;2005946 said:


> I would go cobble for sure if they will do it. Figure about $15-18 a sq foot plus any disposal fees. On a small patio like that I would build some price in somewhere.
> 
> I have the worst time pricing small ones. Bigger they are the easier for me. I have a 2 grand minimum for those small ones. Easy in and out though


I'm with you. I hate small ones and they get a minimum. Sometimes you get them and sometimes you don't.


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;2005983 said:


> I'm with you. I hate small ones and they get a minimum. Sometimes you get them and sometimes you don't.


I figured that you guys would all be used to small ones.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2005946 said:


> I would go cobble for sure if they will do it. Figure about $15-18 a sq foot plus any disposal fees. On a small patio like that I would build some price in somewhere.
> 
> I have the worst time pricing small ones. Bigger they are the easier for me. I have a 2 grand minimum for those small ones. Easy in and out though


This......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Anyone know a&j outdoor services?


----------



## Drakeslayer

jimslawnsnow;2005988 said:


> Anyone know a&j outdoor services?


No...why???


----------



## Drakeslayer

Diesel $2.59 in Howard Lake tonight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

62° calm cloudy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Heavy dew.


----------



## CityGuy

63° mostly sunny


----------



## djagusch

jimslawnsnow;2005988 said:


> Anyone know a&j outdoor services?


From Lakeville area? Met Jeff once or twice I think.


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;2005990 said:


> Diesel $2.59 in Howard Lake tonight.


Just a normal day out here.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://www.popsugar.com/moms/Boy-Ta...um=referral&utm_campaign=pubexchange_facebook

WTF?


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2006001 said:


> http://www.popsugar.com/moms/Boy-Ta...um=referral&utm_campaign=pubexchange_facebook
> 
> WTF?


That can't be true............?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2006004 said:


> That can't be true............?


I don't know, but with today's society it doesn't surprise me


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Further googling says it's true


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Damn battery died in the smoke detector at the hotel and went off. Jeez that was loud


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2006008 said:


> Damn battery died in the smoke detector at the hotel and went off. Jeez that was loud


Well if it was quiet it wouldn't wake you from a dead sleep.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2006009 said:


> Well if it was quiet it wouldn't wake you from a dead sleep.


Wasn't sleeping at the moment. But I know what you're saying


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2006009 said:


> Well if it was quiet it wouldn't wake you from a dead sleep.


I have still slept through that.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2006017 said:


> I have still slept through that.


Slept through my pager a few times.


----------



## CityGuy

Wife's car washed and spray waxed. Truck washed and ready for waxing.
Productive morning so far.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2006001 said:


> http://www.popsugar.com/moms/Boy-Ta...um=referral&utm_campaign=pubexchange_facebook
> 
> WTF?


No way.......


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2006001 said:


> http://www.popsugar.com/moms/Boy-Ta...um=referral&utm_campaign=pubexchange_facebook
> 
> WTF?


That's so messed up. I ran around town everyday as a kid it was fine


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2006025 said:


> That's so messed up. I ran around town everyday as a kid it was fine


Not sure your age, but I'm 35 and stuff has changed way too much with tree huggers and helicopter parents


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2006022 said:


> Slept through my pager a few times.


I slept through a fire alarm at a hotel and everyone left me in the room.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Here's a good laugh at the entitlement generation. A young guy stopped me about my lawn company. He's been working since April for a guy. He feels he knows more than the owner and forman. Thinks he should be paid 20 an hour instead of 14


----------



## qualitycut

Mowed a few lawns this morning and it hot hot out.


----------



## CityGuy

80° sunny and feels humid.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2005990 said:


> Diesel $2.59 in Howard Lake tonight.


Elgin IL, diesel $2.69, gas $3.19.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2006026 said:


> Not sure your age, but I'm 35 and stuff has changed way too much with tree huggers and helicopter parents


You have 12 years on me. But I know what your saying I see it all the time now


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2006028 said:


> Here's a good laugh at the entitlement generation. A young guy stopped me about my lawn company. He's been working since April for a guy. He feels he knows more than the owner and forman. Thinks he should be paid 20 an hour instead of 14


Oh boy........


----------



## CityGuy

Had to bring the humidifier up from the basement. To much moisture in the garage.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2006033 said:


> You have 12 years on me. But I know what your saying I see it all the time now


Wait what....your 23? Damn man. I'm not playing hockey with you. I know my limits...;-)


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2006037 said:


> Wait what....your 23? Damn man. I'm not playing hockey with you. I know my limits...;-)


You can't back out now you already agreed to play


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2006038 said:


> You can't back out now you already agreed to play


I know... :laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

Doughboy12;2006037 said:


> Wait what....your 23? Damn man. I'm not playing hockey against you. I know my limits...;-)


Fixed it for me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Had to stop at the Dells. The wife has a shop here she likes Fudge and Carmel from.

Happy wife, happy life.

Too bad it isn't dark out, kids are sleeping.


----------



## qualitycut

At least Tuesday is the only day with no chance of rain geez


----------



## Green Grass

My wife and everyone in Maple Grove desided to go to Costco. Yeah for me


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2006044 said:


> At least Tuesday is the only day with no chance of rain geez


hey its all cool Ill be sittin on the lake by wensday night goodluck!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2006046 said:


> My wife and everyone in Maple Grove desided to go to Costco. Yeah for me


Yeah I avoid that place like the plague on weekends... Early weekend mornings or weekday afternoons before 5:30PM are the only time I'll let the wife drag me there...


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2006052 said:


> Yeah I avoid that place like the plague on weekends... Early weekend mornings or weekday afternoons before 5:30PM are the only time I'll let the wife drag me there...


Don't worry we spent 600 at Costco then she made me stop at Aldi after.


----------



## albhb3

Green Grass;2006053 said:


> Don't worry we spent 600 at Costco then she made me stop at Aldi after.


how many are you feeding over there that's like 2 months for us maybe 3


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;2006038 said:


> You can't back out now you already agreed to play


What team am I on? I forgot. I'm 35 & asthmatic, but I won't get off the ice until my face turns purple and I can no longer breathe. And I'm being serious.

And it was wayyyyyyy too hot today.


----------



## TKLAWN

Anyone priced out seasonal color?

Priced with annuals or perrienals separately??

Thinking Geretens?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2006053 said:


> Don't worry we spent 600 at Costco then she made me stop at Aldi after.


Yeah baby! Sounds like us too


----------



## Green Grass

albhb3;2006054 said:


> how many are you feeding over there that's like 2 months for us maybe 3


4 of us and will last about 2-3 months


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2006055 said:


> What team am I on? I forgot. I'm 35 & asthmatic, but I won't get off the ice until my face turns purple and I can no longer breathe. And I'm being serious.
> 
> And it was wayyyyyyy too hot today.


You said we're not friends..... So mine! :waving:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;2006059 said:


> You said we're not friends..... So mine! :waving:


My slap shot is back on track so we'll see how this goes. Let's just say I blasted a hole in my fence and I almost took out a couple moms in the stands after a blistering slapshot went off the upper corner of the net and into the stands.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2006046 said:


> My wife and everyone in Maple Grove desided to go to Costco. Yeah for me


Been there and done that.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2006053 said:


> Don't worry we spent 600 at Costco then she made me stop at Aldi after.


:laughing::laughing::laughing: $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## SSS Inc.

Those storms sure look like they're going to hit us in the metro but yet I'm at 30% chance. Maybe they'll fall apart.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2006064 said:


> Those storms sure look like they're going to hit us in the metro but yet I'm at 30% chance. Maybe they'll fall apart.


Yuhas earlier said that they would roll through around 11


----------



## TKLAWN

Accucrapper says rain will start in 96 min


----------



## CityGuy

2 gallons of water in the dehumidifier in 6 hours. Just a little bit of moisture in the garage.


----------



## CityGuy

Gas drops for the baby are my friend.


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;2006068 said:


> Gas drops for the baby are my friend.


YES!. I remember using those....Banana flavored. I also did the "bicycle" and it worked, only once though. But it was very memorable when it worked!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;2006064 said:


> Those storms sure look like they're going to hit us in the metro but yet I'm at 30% chance. Maybe they'll fall apart.


Ha, on Saturday I had 20% chance of rain and it rained


----------



## SSS Inc.

Looks like its falling apart.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Always nice to get your own bed back.












Unless you have a crappy bed.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2006072 said:


> Always nice to get your own bed back.
> 
> Unless you have a crappy bed.


You should try a Tempur-Pedic. I love mine. Wife hates it though.....Tough luck. :crying:


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2006072 said:


> Always nice to get your own bed back.
> 
> Unless you have a crappy bed.


I hate coming back to my bed for that reason.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;2006055 said:


> What team am I on? I forgot. I'm 35 & asthmatic, but I won't get off the ice until my face turns purple and I can no longer breathe. And I'm being serious.
> 
> And it was wayyyyyyy too hot today.


You have plenty of time to get ready for the next ice season.


----------



## CityGuy

Light sprinkles.


----------



## banonea

After getting hit with more plaster than paint as I scrapped the ceiling today, it was decided to sheetrock the entire 2nd floor. At that point, I decided to rip out the window sills( they were painted and I HATE painted wood work) and the last 3 doors as well. going to have a door on the bathroom and on the guest room, the other 3 rooms will be door less.

I can't wait till all the rock, mud and tape are done so I can make some serious progress.........

And we dropped another $3000.00 at menards. At this point I am about $4000.00 over budget and got at least $2000.00 to go, but on the bright side, it will all be new and look great


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2006056 said:


> Anyone priced out seasonal color?
> 
> Priced with annuals or perrienals separately??
> 
> Thinking Geretens?


What u mean?


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;2006078 said:


> What u mean?


Gardening.

Banks, businesses, wealthy, etc. Typically annuals.


----------



## CityGuy

Brush pile on fire. Let it burn.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;2006069 said:


> YES!. I remember using those....Banana flavored. I also did the "bicycle" and it worked, only once though. But it was very memorable when it worked!


Tried bicycle and yummy time. Didn't work.


----------



## CityGuy

65° and cloudy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

5:30 is early when you're used to sleeping til 8-9 am East Coast time.


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;2006083 said:


> 65° and cloudy


Kinda breezy too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

68° breezy clouds.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Zero dew..


----------



## TKLAWN

Greenery;2006079 said:


> Gardening.
> 
> Banks, businesses, wealthy, etc. Typically annuals.


Yes.

Commercial account want's pricing.

I was just wondering if I was on track, the price of the flowers seems to add up really fast??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2006089 said:


> Yes.
> 
> Commercial account want's pricing.
> 
> I was just wondering if I was on track, the price of the flowers seems to add up really fast??


They add up VERY fast.

My rooftop prolerty has a large amount of ground cover plants. They are upset because about 400 are dead. @$8 per plant, that's $3200 for ground cover, let alone the $5500 for other plants.

Almost $10,000 per year for a rooftop landscape. I don't think they knew what they were getting into when they did this.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My new guy from TX just called, said the job wasn't for him.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2006092 said:


> My new guy from TX just called, said the job wasn't for him.


At least he called instead of a no call no show


----------



## Polarismalibu

TKLAWN;2006089 said:


> Yes.
> 
> Commercial account want's pricing.
> 
> I was just wondering if I was on track, the price of the flowers seems to add up really fast??


Plants add up extremely quick


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2006093 said:


> At least he called instead of a no call no show


I guess he was a couple days last week while I was gone.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2006092 said:


> My new guy from TX just called, said the job wasn't for him.


I had to fire my new guy. Always something with him and the kids. Probably used them for an excuse


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2006096 said:


> I had to fire my new guy. Always something with him and the kids. Probably used them for an excuse


That's what it was for my guy that quit this spring. Always something with the kid.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Heavy down pour


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Still pouring and looks like Alot more to come as well


----------



## Doughboy12

Wait....WHAT?
How the Cafe?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2006093 said:


> At least he called instead of a no call no show


This.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2006102 said:


> Wait....WHAT?
> How the Cafe?


Wow... as they say, when it's your time to go, it's your time to go...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2006095 said:


> I guess he was a couple days last week while I was gone.


That's lame... pretty sure I have a guy about to go down the road too...


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;2006102 said:


> Wait....WHAT?
> How the Cafe?


That is why I don't like driving next to the bluffs.


----------



## CityGuy

71° cloudy with a breeze


----------



## CityGuy

Sounds like wednesday is going to be a wash out.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2006115 said:


> Sounds like wednesday is going to be a wash out.


So is today. Down here anyway. Currently raining here in rochester


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I can't believe all the guys out mowing down here


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2006118 said:


> I can't believe all the guys out mowing down here


Have to catch up sometime I guess.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2006116 said:


> So is today. Down here anyway. Currently raining here in rochester


Looks like you guys are getting hammered on.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2006120 said:


> Looks like you guys are getting hammered on.


Pretty much over. Stuff is so saturated we might need use 21 mowers


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2006115 said:


> Sounds like wednesday is going to be a wash out.


Pretty sure they said that about last Thursday...


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2006124 said:


> Pretty sure they said that about last Thursday...


It was in the south metro


----------



## Bill1090

Street flooding down here.


----------



## CityGuy

This should be fun. Durapatching in downtown Rockford.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Haven't heard from my landscape guys since I got back. I might be pretty busy here for a while.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;2006130 said:


> Haven't heard from my landscape guys since I got back. I might be pretty busy here for a while.


Haven't heard from them because their too busy working on one of your projects?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;2006131 said:


> Haven't heard from them because their too busy working on one of your projects?


No, the guys that were pissed about how small of a bonus I gave them even though they called in 2 days where the weather was perfect, they went 2 weeks past deadline, and I had to bring in 2 extra people for 2 weeks to get the job done 2 weeks later than I said it would get done.

The ones that spread mulch sitting Indian style.


----------



## unit28

Color used to be $20 per flat
That was buying wholesale at $9

The TX kid doesn't understand kim....
The season is short , so there's no time to put it off .
rain or shine


working like a mad man attm..........


----------



## CityGuy

So I got a bill from Randys Sanatation for 18.00 supposedly for throwing away a printer. Umm I haven't bought a printer in 2 years and the last one died and went to best buy when I bought this one. Driver better check his addresses again.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2006135 said:


> So I got a bill from Randys Sanatation for 18.00 supposedly for throwing away a printer. Umm I haven't bought a printer in 2 years and the last one died and went to best buy when I bought this one. Driver better check his addresses again.


Drive by printer disposal. :laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Grass sure dried out quick.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2006138 said:


> Grass sure dried out quick.


Done with spring growth finally. Thank God.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Forgot about a bank open house in Vadnais Heights tomorrow. Headed back down there now to mow it. Then to WBL to fix a 2" mainline someone put drain tile through last fall.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2006140 said:


> Done with spring growth finally. Thank God.


We can hope.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Cody shows the rain starting about 09:00 Wednesday.


----------



## Doughboy12

The attitude in this town sucks....almost as bad as today's post count...:waving:


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2006135 said:


> So I got a bill from Randys Sanatation for 18.00 supposedly for throwing away a printer. Umm I haven't bought a printer in 2 years and the last one died and went to best buy when I bought this one. Driver better check his addresses again.


Thanks for letting me throw away a printer.


----------



## albhb3

and the guy just won a 100 grand on wof lucky


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;2006137 said:


> Drive by printer disposal. :laughing:


No charge. They think Driver mixed up his addresses. Dinks.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2006146 said:


> Thanks for letting me throw away a printer.


Next time use TM's since he works there.


----------



## Doughboy12

Last hockey game of the season tonight SSS. 
:laughing: :waving:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You guys with Samsung S5, maybe others with Lollipop.....

I was messing around with mine on vaca, turned on power saving mode, not totally, just "lite" power saving mode.

Before I left, my battery would be dead by 4-5 pm.

It's 7:13 and I'm still at 40%. I still have emails checked every 5 minutes, still posting here throughout the day obviously. 

Not sure what it did, but it obviously helped tremendously.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;2006150 said:


> Last hockey game of the season tonight SSS.
> :laughing: :waving:


Screw you doughboy. It's not over yet. 

I'm going to watch the Twins anyway.


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;2006148 said:


> No charge. They think Driver mixed up his addresses. Dinks.


We use Randy's at our shop and they couldn't be nicer. Sounds like they made a mistake. They do happen occasionally you know.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2006152 said:


> Screw you doughboy. It's not over yet.
> 
> I'm going to watch the Twins anyway.


Should be 2-0 already. Chcago has a tight grip on those sticks. Oh and Stamkos needs the hit the net.


----------



## unit28

West central through PC


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;2006150 said:


> Last hockey game of the season tonight SSS.
> :laughing: :waving:


I hoping so. See if Tampa can come out with the win


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;2006157 said:


> I hoping so. See if Tampa can come out with the win


Looks like they weathered the storm. Now let's see what they can do. And Chicago needs to loosen up.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2006151 said:


> You guys with Samsung S5, maybe others with Lollipop.....
> 
> I was messing around with mine on vaca, turned on power saving mode, not totally, just "lite" power saving mode.
> 
> Before I left, my battery would be dead by 4-5 pm.
> 
> It's 7:13 and I'm still at 40%. I still have emails checked every 5 minutes, still posting here throughout the day obviously.
> 
> Not sure what it did, but it obviously helped tremendously.


"Lite" power saving mode?


----------



## unit28

This isnt showing a tight gradient for wed, 
But my guess is it will be.

Not enough adibedic heating to throw storms further south than st cloud, fcst-attm.......


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;2006153 said:


> We use Randy's at our shop and they couldn't be nicer. Sounds like they made a mistake. They do happen occasionally you know.


Just an unexpected bill. We pay through city on our water bill and was a surprise.


----------



## Doughboy12

Crazy wide open game. Chicago can't buy one.


----------



## Doughboy12

Tampa has missed their share of open nets too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2006159 said:


> "Lite" power saving mode?


Settings > Power Saving > Power Saving Mode "on" > Restrict Performance "checked".

I don't see any difference in operation of the phone, but I'm still at 27% and been streaming the new 102.5 old school hip hop station on IHeartRadio for the last hour.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2006165 said:


> Settings > Power Saving > Power Saving Mode "on" > Restrict Performance "checked".
> 
> I don't see any difference in operation of the phone, but I'm still at 27% and been streaming the new 102.5 old school hip hop station on IHeartRadio for the last hour.


I don't have restrict background data checked, I have been playing music through my Bluetooth today.


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal..............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Is quality trying the new job? Or a new girl? Haven't seen him post all day.

Certainly can't be because he's working.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2006151 said:


> You guys with Samsung S5, maybe others with Lollipop.....
> 
> I was messing around with mine on vaca, turned on power saving mode, not totally, just "lite" power saving mode.
> 
> Before I left, my battery would be dead by 4-5 pm.
> 
> It's 7:13 and I'm still at 40%. I still have emails checked every 5 minutes, still posting here throughout the day obviously.
> 
> Not sure what it did, but it obviously helped tremendously.


I wonder what it does.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2006165 said:


> Settings > Power Saving > Power Saving Mode "on" > Restrict Performance "checked".
> 
> I don't see any difference in operation of the phone, but I'm still at 27% and been streaming the new 102.5 old school hip hop station on IHeartRadio for the last hour.


So it shuts the screen off sooner, limits the maximum performance of the CPU and disables vibration feedback (what ever that means)


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;2006167 said:


> Goal..............


TB better step up I wanna see them win the cup


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2006168 said:


> Is quality trying the new job? Or a new girl? Haven't seen him post all day.
> 
> Certainly can't be because he's working.


Maybe the second one, dont have time to check here when i am answering texts


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2006140 said:


> Done with spring growth finally. Thank God.


Ummm not here people need to learn how to use an irrigation system. Mo cafers


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2006174 said:


> Ummm not here people need to learn how to use an irrigation system. Mo cafers


Got done with that bank, 1 week's growth, you could hardly tell I mowed it.

Granted I control the fertilizer and irrigation.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2006168 said:


> Is quality trying the new job? Or a new girl? Haven't seen him post all day.
> 
> Certainly can't be because he's working.


Gotta try before you buy


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2006175 said:


> Got done with that bank, 1 week's growth, you could hardly tell I mowed it.
> 
> Granted I control the fertilizer and irrigation.


I have a few like that but most are still an inch a day growth, sucks. Go a day with no rain and they are running sprinklers.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2006165 said:


> Settings > Power Saving > Power Saving Mode "on" > Restrict Performance "checked".
> 
> I don't see any difference in operation of the phone, but I'm still at 27% and been streaming the new 102.5 old school hip hop station on IHeartRadio for the last hour.





LwnmwrMan22;2006166 said:


> I don't have restrict background data checked, I have been playing music through my Bluetooth today.


Dang... That's the same thing I do... mine still sucks... One of these days I'l do the 'ol factory reset...

Ha, I've been listening to that station... Boy does that bring back Jr High and High School!


----------



## qualitycut

So was about to order sod for a job tomorrow and ran by after work just to check it they had the entire front yard ripped up and putting new gas lines in. Good thing


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS can you hear that???










I think there is a heavy gal getting warmed up...:waving:


----------



## Doughboy12

Blackhawks 33-0 when leading after 2.


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;2006181 said:


> Blackhawks 33-0 when leading after 2.


Zip it. TB gonna come back and score


----------



## Ranger620

Ranger620;2006182 said:


> Zip it. TB gonna come back and score


Well that's that I guess


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal..........mofooooooo


----------



## Doughboy12

The dreaded 2 goal lead....but I'll take it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;2006185 said:


> The dreaded 2 goal lead....but I'll take it!!!!!!!!!!


Don't think you gotta worry about that. Still 5 minutes left but I think she's singing already


----------



## Polarismalibu

**** the Blackhawks


----------



## qualitycut

Going to be able to ice it on the empty net


----------



## Doughboy12

Sing it with me:
Falala lalala la (repeat)


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Go 'hawks!!!!!


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2006188 said:


> Going to be able to ice it on the empty net


Funny TB iced it when goalie was on the bench and they were able to change out a player for the goalie. Should be all players stay on ice like normal


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;2006191 said:


> Funny TB iced it when goalie was on the bench and they were able to change out a player for the goalie. Should be all players stay on ice like normal


This................


----------



## Doughboy12

Da dada da dada dada da
Da dada da dada dada da
Da dada da dada dada da


----------



## Drakeslayer

Where's lord Stanley's cup?


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2006195 said:


> Where's lord Stanley's cup?


Stuck in traffic they said.


----------



## Ranger620

Drakeslayer;2006195 said:


> Where's lord Stanley's cup?


Lost apparently. Sounds like it's on it's way with police escort


----------



## Drakeslayer

Ranger620;2006198 said:


> Lost apparently. Sounds like it's on it's way with police escort


How does that even happen?


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;2006197 said:


> Stuck in traffic they said.


Is this the first time it's happened?


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2006199 said:


> How does that even happen?


I heard them say tornado but miseed the rest.

these guys are going to get hammered tonight and get any chick they want.


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2006200 said:


> Is this the first time it's happened?


They claim it was weather related.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Well... At least we lost to the Champions...?


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;2006202 said:


> They claim it was weather related.


Ya weather or not Chicago could win it. Lol


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2006203 said:


> Well... At least we lost to the Champions...?


That's the only positive thing I could come up with


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;2006205 said:


> That's the only positive thing I could come up with


Not much positive about not putting up a fight...


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2006201 said:


> I heard them say tornado but miseed the rest.
> 
> these guys are going to get hammered tonight and get any chick they want.


You must have meant chicks


----------



## Doughboy12

Some stats;
Blackhawks have 3 titles in the last 6 years.
Since 1947 (204 seasons), the Bears, Cubs, & WhiteSox have a TOTAL of 3.


----------



## Doughboy12

Bel just told you why the cup was late.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;2006209 said:


> Bel just told you why the cup was late.


Mind the gap


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2006211 said:


> Mind the gap


That's a big gap....


----------



## CityGuy

56° and clear


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Weather story shows it raining in the cities by 6 pm tonight.

Hopefully everyone gets up early today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

56° calm few clouds.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light dew.


----------



## CityGuy

Little bit of a chill in the air this morning.


----------



## CityGuy

57° sunny, slight breeze


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Very heavy dew


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Getting this picture from the lawn crew when they get to their first property is awesome.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2006230 said:


> Getting this picture from the lawn crew when they get to their first property is awesome.


What did they do? Lug nuts are broke off and bent


----------



## SnowGuy73

Marler now says scattered showers tomorrow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;2006232 said:


> What did they do? Lug nuts are broke off and bent


No idea. Guessing they loosened up, the one that is bent oblonged the rim, broke the others off.

Oh, and my garage door opener broke this morning. I should go back to vacation.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nws changed tomorrow forecast again.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2006237 said:


> Nws changed tomorrow forecast again.


I still have thunderstorms likely before 1PM... what changed for you?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2006239 said:


> I still have thunderstorms likely before 1PM... what changed for you?


Same here.......

They have rain likely after 5 pm for today how though.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2006230 said:


> Getting this picture from the lawn crew when they get to their first property is awesome.


Jeez. Good thing it's a tandem


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;2006239 said:


> I still have thunderstorms likely before 1PM... what changed for you?


Mine was storms before 19:00 then rain before sometimes, and then scattered showers....


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2006230 said:


> Getting this picture from the lawn crew when they get to their first property is awesome.


Let's see the rim off that bad boy. Since there's a lugnut remaining that means the rim pulled right through it. I bet it's a sight to see.


----------



## SnowGuy73

By tonight it will be just cloudy, or severe weather...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2006245 said:


> Let's see the rim off that bad boy. Since there's a lugnut remaining that means the rim pulled right through it. I bet it's a sight to see.


I've been trying to find it. I have it narrowed down to about 3 miles where it could be, but of course the weeds in the ditch are 3-4' tall.

I want the tire.


----------



## Greenery

Anyone know where I can pick up a steel handled spade shovel?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;2006250 said:


> Anyone know where I can pick up a steel handled spade shovel?


I got some at Home Depot this spring. Spendy but durable


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;2006250 said:


> Anyone know where I can pick up a steel handled spade shovel?


You don't like fiberglass splinters in your hand?


----------



## Doughboy12

Greenery;2006250 said:


> Anyone know where I can pick up a steel handled spade shovel?


Steel Handle spades @ Home Depot

Looks like nothing in stock there.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2006247 said:


> I've been trying to find it. I have it narrowed down to about 3 miles where it could be, but of course the weeds in the ditch are 3-4' tall.
> 
> I want the tire.


That'll be fun to run over with the ditch mower...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone ever dig into a garage door opener? It sounds like gears are slipping.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2006254 said:


> That'll be fun to run over with the ditch mower...


Hopefully I find it first. It was a decent tire.

Might have to drive down the ditch with my tractor.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Now NWS has NO rain for me this afternoon / evening and rain likely after 5 am tomorrow instead of starting this evening going through tonight.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2006257 said:


> Now NWS has NO rain for me this afternoon / evening and rain likely after 5 am tomorrow instead of starting this evening going through tonight.


Same... sitting at the station on standby and I thought I heard the weird guy on 11 say something about slowing down... Great timing...


----------



## CityGuy

64° with a few clouds.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2006258 said:


> Same... sitting at the station on standby and I thought I heard the weird guy on 11 say something about slowing down... Great timing...


Good call? Or DC?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2006255 said:


> Anyone ever dig into a garage door opener? It sounds like gears are slipping.


There's a little plastic peice in there that likes to break then it slips


----------



## Polarismalibu

Trump is running for president


----------



## Polarismalibu

Apparently someone got stabbed right down the road from the site we are on


----------



## unit28

So nws is watching me again¿

₩£¥₩€~☆

Novak will say gradient .......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2006261 said:


> There's a little plastic peice in there that likes to break then it slips


I'll look into it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2006260 said:


> Good call? Or DC?


Engine is on Standby in Champlin for the gas leak in Anoka...


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2006267 said:


> Engine is on Standby in Champlin for the gas leak in Anoka...


I see. Missed that one on scanner.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It tried to hold on.


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;2006269 said:


> I see. Missed that one on scanner.


6 inch main from what police clips says.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2006271 said:


> 6 inch main from what police clips says.


Correct...


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2006271 said:


> 6 inch main from what police clips says.


That's no big deal


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;2006274 said:


> That's no big deal


The gas company guys will be smoking around it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2006276 said:


> The gas company guys will be smoking around it.


Haha, for sure!


----------



## Drakeslayer

Greenery;2006250 said:


> Anyone know where I can pick up a steel handled spade shovel?


John Deere in Hamel has them. Just bought one this morning


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2006270 said:


> It tried to hold on.


And they couldn't feel it?


----------



## qualitycut

Well always nice to figure 6 hours on a job and bid it way high and get done in 3.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2006281 said:


> And they couldn't feel it?


Woulda thought you would feel the trailer acting different when you lose the rear wheel on the driver's side, especially when you turn.

Never did find the rim/tire. Drove up and down the road 3 times.

Who knows how far off the road it is.

At Discount Tire now getting a tire.

Guys called, said the Oregon blades I put on the Ferris with carbide tips are garbage, get OEM blades.

Now I gotta figure out is it the blades? Or is something broke on the mower? Blades have been on the mower about 2 weeks. Newest set of blades we have on a mower.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2006282 said:


> Well always nice to figure 6 hours on a job and bid it way high and get done in 3.


Yeah, woulda been nice to get the 4 week job done in 3 instead of 6.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;2006283 said:


> Woulda thought you would feel the trailer acting different when you lose the rear wheel on the driver's side, especially when you turn.
> 
> Never did find the rim/tire. Drove up and down the road 3 times.
> 
> Who knows how far off the road it is.
> 
> At Discount Tire now getting a tire.
> 
> Guys called, said the Oregon blades I put on the Ferris with carbide tips are garbage, get OEM blades.
> 
> Now I gotta figure out is it the blades? Or is something broke on the mower? Blades have been on the mower about 2 weeks. Newest set of blades we have on a mower.


So 2 weeks unsharpened. Most likely the deck is packed.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2006282 said:


> Well always nice to figure 6 hours on a job and bid it way high and get done in 3.


The best....


----------



## Greenery

Drakeslayer;2006280 said:


> John Deere in Hamel has them. Just bought one this morning


Yup, he said he just sold his last one.

Working in EP so I called the Edina one, says he has three. I get there and they don't have any.

Home Depot is pretty much sold out of spade shovels except their wimpiest cheapest one. Then went to menards and found a half decent wood one.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Nice day out


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;2006263 said:


> Apparently someone got stabbed right down the road from the site we are on


Burnsville?


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;2006285 said:


> So 2 weeks unsharpened. Most likely the deck is packed.


This.... mine was yesterday and made a world of difference.


----------



## Doughboy12

djagusch;2006285 said:


> So 2 weeks unsharpened. Most likely the deck is packed.


How often do you all sharpen...considering you run them 40+ hrs per week.


----------



## qualitycut

Looks wet to the nw


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;2006289 said:


> Burnsville?


Yeah we are a couple blocks off Portland where it happened


----------



## qualitycut

First call of the year for, yea i accidentally killed my entire lawn with weed killer oops


----------



## djagusch

Doughboy12;2006292 said:


> How often do you all sharpen...considering you run them 40+ hrs per week.


Lwnmwrmn when he gets new blades (when the fails are not there anymore he gets new ones).

My guys every other day, maybe 3rd day.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sweet. Wheel company gave me the wrong lug bolts. 

I love 3 hour projects that turn into all day affairs.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2006298 said:


> Sweet. Wheel company gave me the wrong lug bolts.
> 
> I love 3 hour projects that turn into all day affairs.


Especially trailer repairs


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2006292 said:


> How often do you all sharpen...considering you run them 40+ hrs per week.


At least once a week, many times twice...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Crabgrass is spouting...

Mother!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2006301 said:


> Crabgrass is spouting...
> 
> Mother!


My yard has it too.


----------



## CityGuy

My flipping phone is acting so slow today. Tried rebooting several times. Any other ideas?


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;2006301 said:


> Crabgrass is spouting...
> 
> Mother!


quinclorac will do some damage to them


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like we're going to get wet here soon. Thought it wasn't supposed to rain until a.m. tomorrow?


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;2006301 said:


> Crabgrass is spouting...
> 
> Mother!


quinclorac will do some damage to them along with dandelions and clover

I get mine from Isanti co-op

Darn double posted 
Operator error. .....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Weird. Today my phone is back to being dead at 4-5 pm.

I wonder what I did yesterday and what is running now that wasn't before.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

CityGuy;2006306 said:


> Looks like we're going to get wet here soon. Thought it wasn't supposed to rain until a.m. tomorrow?


Yup, rain just past Litchfield and St. Cloud and heading east right at us.
Damn, just broke a Mule Belt. There goes the last hour of mowing.
At least I am done with all Wednesday mowing. Prepped for the
Wednesday's "Wash out" (if it hangs around that long). Saw TK and
Ryde's group doing their gigs today. Got about 45 mins till the western suburbs
get wet.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;2006297 said:


> Lwnmwrmn when he gets new blades (when the fails are not there anymore he gets new ones).
> 
> My guys every other day, maybe 3rd day.


Djaug tells the truth. I swap blades about every 2 months.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

looks like the rain is doing a NE slide. Maybe not so much rain here. Looks 
like a bunch of developing moisture from Wyoming (the state) coming over the
next few days. I hope it doesn't screw up the rest of the week but I probably will.
I'm tired of playing catch up on the week end. Can't do project work.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22;2006311 said:


> Djaug tells the truth. I swap blades about every 2 months.


There ya go! Just wait till the blades are worn down so that there is
6 inches between them. Then have two guys with trimmers run behind you
and you'll really get your money out of those blades!


----------



## Doughboy12

djagusch;2006297 said:


> Lwnmwrmn when he gets new blades (when the fails are not there anymore he gets new ones).
> 
> My guys every other day, maybe 3rd day.





cbservicesllc;2006300 said:


> At least once a week, many times twice...


Thanks...I need to up my frequency. Once every two years might be pushing it...


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;2006307 said:


> quinclorac will do some damage to them along with dandelions and clover
> 
> I get mine from Isanti co-op
> 
> Darn double posted
> Operator error. .....


Ya, I get mine from lesco.

Too Spendy for broadleaf, I just spot spray crab.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Down to 60% for tomorrow from 80%.


----------



## unit28

Lots of false echo



I bet rain is all done tonight

Tomorrow might prove me wrong


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;2006315 said:


> Ya, I get mine from lesco.
> 
> Too Spendy for broadleaf, I just spot spray crab.


I do the same, it's not for blanket. Spray


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2006317 said:


> Lots of false echo
> 
> I bet rain is all done tonight
> 
> Tomorrow might prove me wrong


If it slides NE, we will be mowing at 7 am.

If it drifts a little SE, we won't be mowing at all tomorrow.


----------



## CityGuy

Shows rain over me now. Nothing yet.


----------



## CityGuy

Thank god for a fire meeting tonight. My mother-in-law decided to just show up at the door uninvited. Got here 10 minutes before I did. Wife wouldn't not answer the door.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hired a new guy. Jeez 3rd in a month


----------



## unit28

Moisture coming from Lee side of Colorado

Storm track radar already tracking NE

sprinkles at best here.

What's the RH?
dry air attm


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2006319 said:


> If it slides NE, we will be mowing at 7 am.
> 
> If it drifts a little SE, we won't be mowing at all tomorrow.


Same here.

I have to run to lesco anyway, If it's not raining I'm bringing the mower and doing the property over that way when I'm there.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2006304 said:


> My flipping phone is acting so slow today. Tried rebooting several times. Any other ideas?


Hammer. ...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2006311 said:


> Djaug tells the truth. I swap blades about every 2 months.


Holy cow!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;2006327 said:


> Hammer. ...


I was going to say get Verizon.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;2006329 said:


> I was going to say get Verizon.


I think that is who he has.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;2006330 said:


> I think that is who he has.


That sucks!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2006327 said:


> Hammer. ...


Might help at this point.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2006329 said:


> I was going to say get Verizon.


Have them. Its the phone itself.


----------



## djagusch

Sprinkles in north branch and amlund


----------



## djagusch

cbservicesllc;2006328 said:


> Holy cow!!


He's probably thinking there was one more week in them.


----------



## CityGuy

Light rain just started.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2006321 said:


> Thank god for a fire meeting tonight. My mother-in-law decided to just show up at the door uninvited. Got here 10 minutes before I did. Wife wouldn't not answer the door.


The gf dad has shown up a few times unannounced. I Put a stop to that real quick.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;2006335 said:


> He's probably thinking there was one more week in them.


Actually, those are from late last summer, then I run them for cleanups for fall and spring, put a new set on once cleanups are done.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Here are the Oregon's I just took off from the Ferris.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2006333 said:


> Have them. Its the phone itself.


That's easy then, New phone!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Raining here...... They should have stuck with the "after 5 pm" forecast they had this morning.


----------



## unit28

Light rain here


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22;2006339 said:


> Here are the Oregon's I just took off from the Ferris.


Sharpening them on the curbs again eh?


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;2006338 said:


> Actually, those are from late last summer, then I run them for cleanups for fall and spring, put a new set on once cleanups are done.


I do the same for clean ups. I just got a pallet of blades in. So no more sharpening this year. Last pallet lasted 2.5 years. Winter we will sharpen used ones.


----------



## Polarismalibu

djagusch;2006344 said:


> I do the same for clean ups. I just got a pallet of blades in. So no more sharpening this year. Last pallet lasted 2.5 years. Winter we will sharpen used ones.


How many blades to a pallet? Sounds spendy


----------



## unit28

Yesterday I said west to PC....pine city


----------



## SnowGuy73

Moderate rain.


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;2006344 said:


> I do the same for clean ups. I just got a pallet of blades in. So no more sharpening this year. Last pallet lasted 2.5 years. Winter we will sharpen used ones.


Is that economical?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO;2006343 said:


> Sharpening them on the curbs again eh?


We mow so much crap grass, who knows what gets hit.

With the city stuff we are always plowing over mole tunnels, through gopher mounds etc. I see there were two baseballs in the 5 gallon bucket that were hit with a mower. But I don't know where they came from.

My guys may have picked them up at the parks on Monday when they went over what my dad mowed with the tractor. It's hard to see baseballs in the grass with the tractor and 15' mower.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2006348 said:


> Is that economical?


Biggest reason I want to get back to one brand of mower, so I can go back to buying in bulk.

When all I ran were 60" Kubotas, pricing was much cheaper than going to this dealer for a set of blades, this dealer for another set, etc.

Still not sure I can tie myself to an Altoz. Might just end up running Ferris.


----------



## unit28

Hope that other stays away....


----------



## djagusch

cbservicesllc;2006348 said:


> Is that economical?


There's 50 sets I order so 150 blades. Mostly for the 61 deck but some 48 deck also. A full pallet of 48 is 250 blades I saw on the screen. Don't know what a full pallet of 61 blades is. It's more weight than size.

Ends up being 8 per blade or so. Haven't been invoiced yet. Ebay is close in pricing. It's more convenient than anything. No running around, etc. I don't switch mower brands so I will burn through them in time. Oregon rep is a irrigation customer and my dealer orders through him.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2006339 said:


> Here are the Oregon's I just took off from the Ferris.


Gator blades a garbage to begin with!


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;2006350 said:


> Biggest reason I want to get back to one brand of mower, so I can go back to buying in bulk.
> 
> When all I ran were 60" Kubotas, pricing was much cheaper than going to this dealer for a set of blades, this dealer for another set, etc.
> 
> Still not sure I can tie myself to an Altoz. Might just end up running Ferris.


Keep it simple. 10 mowers, 2 blade sizes, same spindles, pto switch, 3 different safety switch on them all, 2 different wheel bearings, 2 air filtets, 6 different belts, 2 different rear tires, and same key switch. Easy inventory and less down time. Each truck has what it needs for simple stuff.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;2006354 said:


> Keep it simple. 10 mowers, 2 blade sizes, same spindles, pto switch, 3 different safety switch on them all, 2 different wheel bearings, 2 air filtets, 6 different belts, 2 different rear tires, and same key switch. Easy inventory and less down time. Each truck has what it needs for simple stuff.


Right. I just need to settle on a brand.


----------



## qualitycut

Cant decide whats more expensive for me, being single or dating


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2006356 said:


> Cant decide whats more expensive for me, being single or dating


I'm going with single


----------



## Ranger620

For you guys that still have sprint and Verizon in the areas I think it was Hudson and maple grove. One of my friend has sprint and he sexted his 14 year old daughter. Sprint has ignored him. He is out of maple grove. He is hiring a layer.

http://www.myfoxtwincities.com/stor...tore-employee-sexted-at-least-6-teenage-girls

The story is about a Verizon employee out of Hudson but he did this at sprint in maple grove too. MG police have an investigation going on with him


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2006357 said:


> I'm going with single


Haha thats where im leaning too


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2006358 said:


> For you guys that still have sprint and Verizon in the areas I think it was Hudson and maple grove. One of my friend has sprint and he sexted his 14 year old daughter. Sprint has ignored him. He is out of maple grove. He is hiring a layer.
> 
> http://www.myfoxtwincities.com/stor...tore-employee-sexted-at-least-6-teenage-girls
> 
> The story is about a Verizon employee out of Hudson but he did this at sprint in maple grove too. MG police have an investigation going on with him


I would piss pound the guy.


----------



## Ranger620

These asphalt clowns (lol) repaved my street with an overlay. Now I have a 8" rise at the end of my driveway to climb onto the road. It looks like that's the way they are going to leave it. I may have to become an asphalt guy for a day to make a ramp


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;2006356 said:


> Cant decide whats more expensive for me, being single or dating


One of my buddies was broke every week last summer because of dating different match.com chick's every week (dinner, drinks,etc.). He might as well have just used an escort service.

He did finally find a sugar momma to Marry, and divorce within two months when she figured out what was going on. He now has another sugar momma he says he's engaged too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Great night for a bon fire.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;2006361 said:


> These asphalt clowns (lol) repaved my street with an overlay. Now I have a 8" rise at the end of my driveway to climb onto the road. It looks like that's the way they are going to leave it. I may have to become an asphalt guy for a day to make a ramp


Whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa. 8"???????? They didn't taper the overlay to meet your road?


----------



## TKLAWN

nws forecast is even all over the board than normal.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;2006366 said:


> nws forecast is even all over the board than normal.


I'm down to 50% tomorrow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2006358 said:


> For you guys that still have sprint and Verizon in the areas I think it was Hudson and maple grove. One of my friend has sprint and he sexted his 14 year old daughter. Sprint has ignored him. He is out of maple grove. He is hiring a layer.
> 
> http://www.myfoxtwincities.com/stor...tore-employee-sexted-at-least-6-teenage-girls
> 
> The story is about a Verizon employee out of Hudson but he did this at sprint in maple grove too. MG police have an investigation going on with him


What a creep...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2006364 said:


> Great night for a bon fire.


Still raining here.

Figured out garage door openers are cheap. Mine is about 25 years old. Gonna just get a new one.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2006369 said:


> Still raining here.
> 
> Figured out garage door openers are cheap. Mine is about 25 years old. Gonna just get a new one.


I did the same a few years back at my old house.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2006371 said:


> I did the same a few years back at my old house.


$184 and I can get a 3/4 HP with key pad, a timer to auto shut the door and wireless app to open the door from the phone.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;2006365 said:


> Whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa. 8"???????? They didn't taper the overlay to meet your road?


Not to my road from my road to the driveway. They did a little indent with it but didn't taper it to meat my gravel. I didn't measure it but it's between 6"-8". I'll either have to add gravel or get some asphalt and make a ramp. To be fair my driveway goes downhill from the street that's why it gets to be such a big lip


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2006373 said:


> $184 and I can get a 3/4 HP with key pad, a timer to auto shut the door and wireless app to open the door from the phone.


Nice!.......


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;2006362 said:


> One of my buddies was broke every week last summer because of dating different match.com chick's every week (dinner, drinks,etc.). He might as well have just used an escort service.
> 
> He did finally find a sugar momma to Marry, and divorce within two months when she figured out what was going on. He now has another sugar momma he says he's engaged too.


Sounds like one of my buddies


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;2006375 said:


> Not to my road from my road to the driveway. They did a little indent with it but didn't taper it to meat my gravel. I didn't measure it but it's between 6"-8". I'll either have to add gravel or get some asphalt and make a ramp. To be fair my driveway goes downhill from the street that's why it gets to be such a big lip


I misspoke.....I meant to your driveway. 6-8" is a ton of asphalt. I'm curious what the heck they did there. An overlay is usually on 1.5-2".


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;2006380 said:


> I misspoke.....I meant to your driveway. 6-8" is a ton of asphalt. I'm curious what the heck they did there. An overlay is usually on 1.5-2".


I'm not sure what they did. Like I said my driveway goes downhill. You really need to go slow coming and going which will be a hazard as I'm right on a corner and have almost been hit under normal conditions. In their defense I'm guessing their paid to overlay and not worry about some guys driveway. The others I looked at they tapered down to help. I was hoping they were coming back but I would guess not. 
All they did was sweep it with a bobcat then lay over the top is that normal?


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;2006380 said:


> I misspoke.....I meant to your driveway. 6-8" is a ton of asphalt. I'm curious what the heck they did there. An overlay is usually on 1.5-2".


It was only a couple of inches but where my driveway meats it goes downhill so I'm guessing that's where it got thick the rest of the street is only a couple inches to clarify


----------



## Green Grass

Anyone do the bubbling boulders or can point me in a direction or price. The wife wants one.


----------



## Greenery

Green Grass;2006387 said:


> Anyone do the bubbling boulders or can point me in a direction or price. The wife wants one.


Spinner out of Buffalo.$$$ Or if you can get a boulder drilled, do it yourself.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bel said "not a washout" tomorrow...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;2006387 said:


> Anyone do the bubbling boulders or can point me in a direction or price. The wife wants one.


Can't remember the price but I know they arnt cheap at all


----------



## unit28

Green Grass;2006387 said:


> Anyone do the bubbling boulders or can point me in a direction or price. The wife wants one.


Boulder
Masonry drill bit
Flex tube
Small pump

You can do it........


----------



## Greenery

unit28;2006394 said:


> Boulder
> Masonry drill bit
> Flex tube
> Small pump
> 
> You can do it........


How much is a diamond core bit that can drill a 2'+ boulder?
+ pond liner (basin), aggregate, equipment to move and place large boulder, water feed, valve, basket, time, motivation, etc.


----------



## djagusch

So radar looks good and everything is north. But nws still has rain 60% today for me. Hmm.


----------



## unit28

Greenery;2006395 said:


> How much is a diamond core bit that can drill a 2'+ boulder?
> + pond liner (basin), aggregate, equipment to move and place large boulder, water feed, valve, basket, time, motivation, etc.


Yeah... don't forget the small details
Chem to keep the line from getting algae

Next......


----------



## unit28

Roads are dry ER
line stay d where I thought 
Rain finished last night


----------



## CityGuy

53° cloudy misting


----------



## SnowGuy73

54° calm cloudy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Now storms between 13:00-16:00..

Clowns!


----------



## CityGuy

Now it sounds like rain around lunch time through tonight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light dew.


----------



## qualitycut

Email i got, wtf? Everyone trying to get free stuff.
things look lot better. We like what has been done next to the garage. It looks lot cleaners and we feel we are getting the value you from your service. On the other side, although it looks much better, we feel the value we are receiving isn't much for the price we agreed to pay. Lot of things were already completed in that area, for stacking blocks and for two plants and mulch over it, the value isn't there. 

We feel to add value, if you could add/continue the block work and mulch next to walk-way leading to the driveway, also plant appropriate plants like Hostas would make us more satisfied. (We would pay or purchase plant ourselves).

Thanks.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Locals are all over the place on today's weather.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2006417 said:


> Locals are all over the place on today's weather.


May or may not rain. Sums it up.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2006416 said:


> Email i got, wtf? Everyone trying to get free stuff.
> things look lot better. We like what has been done next to the garage. It looks lot cleaners and we feel we are getting the value you from your service. On the other side, although it looks much better, we feel the value we are receiving isn't much for the price we agreed to pay. Lot of things were already completed in that area, for stacking blocks and for two plants and mulch over it, the value isn't there.
> 
> We feel to add value, if you could add/continue the block work and mulch next to walk-way leading to the driveway, also plant appropriate plants like Hostas would make us more satisfied. (We would pay or purchase plant ourselves).
> 
> Thanks.


And those are the ones that make me question why I do this sometimes


----------



## CityGuy

Suns trying to peak out.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2006419 said:


> And those are the ones that make me question why I do this sometimes


Yea we bid it kinda high had to shovel out some rock and crap, problem is he agreed on the bid and im sure he was planning this all along. Well hes in for a surprise because hes either paying or all his ****s coming out.


----------



## CityGuy

Looking at radar I don't see it raining today.


----------



## Green Grass

Greenery;2006388 said:


> Spinner out of Buffalo.$$$ Or if you can get a boulder drilled, do it yourself.


He wants 1800. Not a chance in hell


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2006421 said:


> Yea we bid it kinda high had to shovel out some rock and crap, problem is he agreed on the bid and im sure he was planning this all along. Well hes in for a surprise because hes either paying or all his ****s coming out.


Wait, what? No "cafe"?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2006425 said:


> Wait, what? No "cafe"?


Huh??.......

Edit, nope to mad to type cafe


----------



## CityGuy

Chance of rain every day but tomorrow. Not going to get my edging finished at this rate.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2006421 said:


> Yea we bid it kinda high had to shovel out some rock and crap, problem is he agreed on the bid and im sure he was planning this all along. Well hes in for a surprise because hes either paying or all his ****s coming out.


They new what was going to be done in the bid and the price prior to signing. It's called buyers remorse. They see you get it done in a short time then think they could have done it that quick


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2006428 said:


> They new what was going to be done in the bid and the price prior to signing. It's called buyers remorse. They see you get it done in a short time then think they could have done it that quick


Pretty much exactly my thoughts.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2006416 said:


> Email i got, wtf? Everyone trying to get free stuff.
> things look lot better. We like what has been done next to the garage. It looks lot cleaners and we feel we are getting the value you from your service. On the other side, although it looks much better, we feel the value we are receiving isn't much for the price we agreed to pay. Lot of things were already completed in that area, for stacking blocks and for two plants and mulch over it, the value isn't there.
> 
> We feel to add value, if you could add/continue the block work and mulch next to walk-way leading to the driveway, also plant appropriate plants like Hostas would make us more satisfied. (We would pay or purchase plant ourselves).
> 
> Thanks.


What a ahole


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;2006428 said:


> They new what was going to be done in the bid and the price prior to signing. It's called buyers remorse. They see you get it done in a short time then think they could have done it that quick


Same thing when you bid a yard to mow for $50, do it in 20 minutes and the people are pissed. They thought you'd be there for an hour or two cause it takes them that long with the 36" garden tractor.

"I'm never calling you again, you rip people off".


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2006435 said:


> Same thing when you bid a yard to mow for $50, do it in 20 minutes and the people are pissed. They thought you'd be there for an hour or two cause it takes them that long with the 36" garden tractor.
> 
> "I'm never calling you again, you rip people off".


You could tell them that they are paying you to "save" them the time and effort of the two hours it takes them. NOT for how long it takes you.
...And yes, I know it won't matter much but at least you have a come back. :salute:

Edit: You could also say "You live here, I have to drive here." but that may make it worse...IDK


----------



## Bill1090

64*

Went from 50% down to 20% for the day.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;2006437 said:


> 64*
> 
> Went from 50% down to 20% for the day.


Still 50% here.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2006428 said:


> They new what was going to be done in the bid and the price prior to signing. It's called buyers remorse. They see you get it done in a short time then think they could have done it that quick


This......


----------



## Ranger620

Measured the thickness of the asphalt at the end of my driveway 5 1/2 inches to 8 inches thick took a couple pics i'll see if I can figure out how to post them got a call into the city waiting for a response


----------



## CityGuy

60° sunny with a slight breeze.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2006421 said:


> Yea we bid it kinda high had to shovel out some rock and crap, problem is he agreed on the bid and im sure he was planning this all along. Well hes in for a surprise because hes either paying or all his ****s coming out.


Yeah I got one that I did mulch at a month ago still haven't got paid . Real cheap job didn't get a deposit like normal.

I might scoop it all back up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;2006440 said:


> Measured the thickness of the asphalt at the end of my driveway 5 1/2 inches to 8 inches thick took a couple pics i'll see if I can figure out how to post them got a call into the city waiting for a response


Tell them the only solution is an apron 40' into your driveway.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Up to 60% here now, but pushed back to 3-5 pm.

I suppose that tropical storm down south is slowing things down for us.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2006444 said:


> Tell them the only solution is an apron 40' into your driveway.


I like your thinking


----------



## unit28

Dry air........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

50% chance of storms after noon


----------



## Polarismalibu

Fricken day in half wasted waiting on a customer to show up. 4 hours yesterday and 2 do far today


----------



## Bill1090

Clouding up. Had to take the shades off.


----------



## Ranger620

Cities coming out to pick my little problem


----------



## qualitycut

He never even once talked about getting a bid for the other stuff and obviously he liked the the work of he wants more of it


----------



## qualitycut

Now hes asking how much i have in material and labor.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Stuff popping to the west.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2006463 said:


> Now hes asking how much i have in material and labor.


You need me to make up an invoice for materials for $1,345.53?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2006465 said:


> You need me to make up an invoice for materials for $1,345.53?


Im not going to tell him next email is pay or go to court.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Cells starting to develop just West...


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2006463 said:


> Now hes asking how much i have in material and labor.


Just be honest and give him your 50% markup and $100 labor rate... if he doesn't like it he can deal with collections.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2006466 said:


> Im not going to tell him next email is pay or go to court.


As long as he signed a contract he's screwed. Not sure if your done at this point as I have not followed closely. If your not fully done the judge may make you finish or knock a percentage off


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2006470 said:


> Just be honest and give him your 50% markup and $100 labor rate... if he doesn't like it he can deal with collections.


Problem is we got done sooner than expected.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2006471 said:


> As long as he signed a contract he's screwed. Not sure if your done at this point as I have not followed closely. If your not fully done the judge may make you finish or knock a percentage off


 w3 changed a few things last minute but i have all emails and texts fro him agreeing to the work. Just sent and email asking him if we did everything that was in the bid and of when says yes then im really going to flip.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Thought it was only supposed to be 73° today?

Truck shows 79°, phone 78°.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2006472 said:


> Problem is we got done sooner than expected.


Good for you, sucks to be him... Tell him to imagine if it was the other way around, you would either come to him mid project with a written change order that he would have to sign or acknowledge; or you'd eat it and learn for the next time... Either way you wouldn't wait until the end and ask for more money as a nice little surprise, that's just bad business...


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2006475 said:


> Thought it was only supposed to be 73° today?
> 
> Truck shows 79°, phone 78°.


Could be why stuff is popping I suppose...


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2006468 said:


> Cells starting to develop just West...


Raining in Wayzata


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2006478 said:


> Raining in Wayzata


Dang it! I'm going there next!


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2006479 said:


> Dang it! I'm going there next!


Light sprinkles now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Radar doesn't look too impressive.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2006475 said:


> Thought it was only supposed to be 73° today?
> 
> Truck shows 79°, phone 78°.


67° out here.


----------



## CityGuy

Few sprinkles passed over 30 minutes ago.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Few sprinkles now.


----------



## CityGuy

Paving next week, weather permitting.


----------



## unit28

I got nothing. ....


----------



## qualitycut

, as I pointed out earlier, the other side looks like a quick mulch over an existing landscape. Why can't you see the "value" I am getting. I am not getting any value from it. My point is I am being overcharged. most would till that area put some sort of fabric before mulch. You saw the amount of weed that area had.


He wanted to leave some bushes


----------



## CityGuy

Just heard the other spray patch crew has dumped their load on the ground 2 times in 15 minutes. Supposedly couldn't figure out the buttons for tail gate and bed vibrator. Umm ones on the control box and the other is on the dash. Both clearly marked.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2006489 said:


> , as I pointed out earlier, the other side looks like a quick mulch over an existing landscape. Why can't you see the "value" I am getting. I am not getting any value from it. My point is I am being overcharged. most would till that area put some sort of fabric before mulch. You saw the amount of weed that area had.
> 
> He wanted to leave some bushes


What an idiot!

Pay up or it going to court.


----------



## Bill1090

Too cafing hot out today!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;2006492 said:


> Too cafing hot out today!


This!

Cafe this....


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2006491 said:


> What an idiot!
> 
> Pay up or it going to court.


That was my response. I was go8ng to call him but figured better wait


----------



## SSS Inc.

Got dumped on in crystal.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;2006496 said:


> Got dumped on in crystal.


Have you watched red army yet? It's out on DVD was thinking of renting it


----------



## qualitycut

I can pay you $1,100 for the service I received; for a full payment I would like the small area completed.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2006475 said:


> Thought it was only supposed to be 73° today?
> 
> Truck shows 79°, phone 78°.


73 and cloudy here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Was the job bid as a topdress or as a bed renovation? If it was a topdress, then it was top dressed. If it was a bed renovation, you might have some issues.

If it was just a "mulch job", then it was a lack of communication and either take the $1100 and walk, or try to negotiate.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2006498 said:


> I can pay you $1,100 for the service I received; for a full payment I would like the small area completed.


**** people. Send the invoice take his ass to court

The cheap jobs always complain about stupid crap


----------



## qualitycut

Some guys just offered me a free extra home theater system lol


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;2006416 said:


> Email i got, wtf? Everyone trying to get free stuff.
> things look lot better. We like what has been done next to the garage. It looks lot cleaners and we feel we are getting the value you from your service. On the other side, although it looks much better, we feel the value we are receiving isn't much for the price we agreed to pay. Lot of things were already completed in that area, for stacking blocks and for two plants and mulch over it, the value isn't there.
> 
> We feel to add value, if you could add/continue the block work and mulch next to walk-way leading to the driveway, also plant appropriate plants like Hostas would make us more satisfied. (We would pay or purchase plant ourselves).
> 
> Thanks.


Sir, the project bid was xxxxxx ,which has been completed. The additional work you are requesting will be xxx. If you would like us to proceed the original project will need to be paid in full.


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;2006503 said:


> Sir, the project bid was xxxxxx ,which has been completed. The additional work you are requesting will be xxx. If you would like us to proceed the original project will need to be paid in full.


Wish it was that easy, yea the bid was high, we had to shovel rock out. I didn't care of we got it oe not. He agreed or an i wrong for giving him A high bid


----------



## qualitycut

Raining good by sss house


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2006489 said:


> , as I pointed out earlier, the other side looks like a quick mulch over an existing landscape. Why can't you see the "value" I am getting. I am not getting any value from it. My point is I am being overcharged. most would till that area put some sort of fabric before mulch. You saw the amount of weed that area had.
> 
> He wanted to leave some bushes


Did your contract say anything about underlayment?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2006500 said:


> Was the job bid as a topdress or as a bed renovation? If it was a topdress, then it was top dressed. If it was a bed renovation, you might have some issues.
> 
> If it was just a "mulch job", then it was a lack of communication and either take the $1100 and walk, or try to negotiate.


Good call...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;2006492 said:


> Too cafing hot out today!


Yeah... and now these off/on showers are making it muggier...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2006508 said:


> Did your contract say anything about underlayment?


No.........


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;2006504 said:


> Wish it was that easy, yea the bid was high, we had to shovel rock out. I didn't care of we got it oe not. He agreed or an i wrong for giving him A high bid


Did you at least knock down the weeds and spray some "roundup" on them?

I don't ever put fabric under mulch unless it's a new install.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;2006512 said:


> I don't ever put fabric under mulch unless it's a new install.


Same......


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2006512 said:


> Did you at least knock down the weeds and spray some "roundup" on them?
> 
> I don't ever put fabric under mulch unless it's a new install.


I never put it down period,plus there were already a bunch of plants and bushes in a pretty small area. we knocked weeds down put some round up down little dirt and pre emergant. Hes just looking for excuses now.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2006504 said:


> Wish it was that easy, yea the bid was high, we had to shovel rock out. I didn't care of we got it oe not. He agreed or an i wrong for giving him A high bid


If you did what's stated in the contract then I would hold strong. If you take a partial payment and I hear about it I'm signing you up to do my yard which I'm sure is ten times worse than his was. Then when it comes time to pay I'm gonna pull that crap


----------



## CityGuy

Nothing on radar and got soaked.


----------



## qualitycut

Damn,i have no one to blame for leaving the windows open when i turned the air back on


----------



## NorthernProServ

Just had a down pour, now sunny and muggy!!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Downpour....


----------



## SnowGuy73

That was quick...


----------



## Ranger620

Just saw SSS and company going south on 169. I waived none of them waived back


----------



## Polarismalibu

Stupid rain so close to being done


----------



## NorthernProServ

Ranger620;2006521 said:


> Just saw SSS and company going south on 169. I waived none of them waived back


You sure you didn't miss the one finger wave ?


----------



## qualitycut

He originally wanted 3 course wall block and sidding is only 4 inches of ground already. Just excuse after excuse. I sent him a final email payment by Saturday or court. 

my final word. I did not agree to the end result I got; and I did not agree to you throwing mulch over existing landscape and stack blocks. We went back and forth on getting a quality blocks, every time my ideas were shot down.

I asked for it earlier; and I will ask again: I what to know the materials and labor cost to see if I am being charged a reasonable rate.


----------



## Polarismalibu

All my guys are cry babies about a little rain I guess


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2006524 said:


> He originally wanted 3 course wall block and sidding is only 4 inches of ground already. Just excuse after excuse. I sent him a final email payment by Saturday or court.
> 
> my final word. I did not agree to the end result I got; and I did not agree to you throwing mulch over existing landscape and stack blocks. We went back and forth on getting a quality blocks, every time my ideas were shot down.
> 
> I asked for it earlier; and I will ask again: I what to know the materials and labor cost to see if I am being charged a reasonable rate.


Go and pull it out...end of talks. Of course he might be ok with that after all the stuff you can't "undo."

Ask him what a "reasonable rate" is to him... then tell him why he is wrong.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2006524 said:


> He originally wanted 3 course wall block and sidding is only 4 inches of ground already. Just excuse after excuse. I sent him a final email payment by Saturday or court.
> 
> my final word. I did not agree to the end result I got; and I did not agree to you throwing mulch over existing landscape and stack blocks. We went back and forth on getting a quality blocks, every time my ideas were shot down.
> 
> I asked for it earlier; and I will ask again: I what to know the materials and labor cost to see if I am being charged a reasonable rate.


My response to him would be it doesn't matter what my cost are you signed a contract pay your bill or we go to court. You had the opportunity to price shop before signing a contract


----------



## albhb3

Ranger620;2006527 said:


> My response to him would be it doesn't matter what my cost are you signed a contract pay your bill or we go to court. You had the opportunity to price shop before signing a contract


be happy it wasn't over the phone coulda been gone something like this





and with that Im heading for the lake im walkin im talkin im gone bye bye


----------



## Polarismalibu

So I call mag for sod show up 5 minutes later and they have none. I think I was lied to there


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2006527 said:


> My response to him would be it doesn't matter what my cost are you signed a contract pay your bill or we go to court. You had the opportunity to price shop before signing a contract


Yea and his excuses are horrible. Looks like we put mulch over existing landscaping? It was dirt with a few weeds and plants there already. Those dot Indians are all that way. Every year i give them a chance and something like this happens. He always goes back to saying he wants to make sure hes not over paying so thats obviously his only concern.


----------



## CityGuy

63° and misting


----------



## Bill1090

Jimbo, how's the weather? Novak posted something about possible tornado.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2006530 said:


> Yea and his excuses are horrible. Looks like we put mulch over existing landscaping? It was dirt with a few weeds and plants there already. Those dot Indians are all that way. Every year i give them a chance and something like this happens. He always goes back to saying he wants to make sure hes not over paying so thats obviously his only concern.


That's the beauty of this country. We can charge what we want. Doesn't mean you have to hire said person. If you want to charge him 10 times what you charge them you can it's up to him to get estimate prior to starting and compare apples to apples make them pay


----------



## qualitycut

My final offer im giving him if he doesnt say he will pay is im taking 100 bucks off and then im done. The 100 is worth not having to go f around in court


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2006530 said:


> Yea and his excuses are horrible. Looks like we put mulch over existing landscaping? It was dirt with a few weeds and plants there already. Those dot Indians are all that way. Every year i give them a chance and something like this happens. He always goes back to saying he wants to make sure hes not over paying so thats obviously his only concern.


My dad hates doing work on apartments for em too...im pretty sure most of em just climbed outta a mud hut over there


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2006533 said:


> That's the beauty of this country. We can charge what we want. Doesn't mean you have to hire said person. If you want to charge him 10 times what you charge them you can it's up to him to get estimate prior to starting and compare apples to apples make them pay


Exactly, he could have hired anyone else.


----------



## qualitycut

Im starting to think maybe his wife is behind this for some reason


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Lightning here.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2006537 said:


> Im starting to think maybe his wife is behind this for some reason


No they just believe you are there to be a servant like back home...Im serious


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2006530 said:


> Yea and his excuses are horrible. Looks like we put mulch over existing landscaping? It was dirt with a few weeds and plants there already. Those dot Indians are all that way. Every year i give them a chance and something like this happens. He always goes back to saying he wants to make sure hes not over paying so thats obviously his only concern.


You never said it was a dot Indian... They are the worst!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2006541 said:


> You never said it was a dot Indian... They are the worst!


I was going to ask earlier, as it sounded like it, but I didn't want to be deemed racist.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2006534 said:


> My final offer im giving him if he doesnt say he will pay is im taking 100 bucks off and then im done. The 100 is worth not having to go f around in court


Don't, then he knows he can play you and all his friends will start calling... It's like a freakin network... It's happened to me before


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2006542 said:


> I was going to ask earlier, as it sounded like it, but I didn't want to be deemed racist.


I will be, when they call, I say no work for you, pain in my a$$


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2006543 said:


> Don't, then he knows he can play you and all his friends will start calling... It's like a freakin network... It's happened to me before


This. Also remind him if you go to court when you win (and you will tell him) there's a filing fee of $150 and he has to pay that too


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2006545 said:


> This. Also remind him if you go to court when you win (and you will tell him) there's a filing fee of $150 and he has to pay that too


I did. I just really dont want to go take a few hours to sit in court.


----------



## qualitycut

I will agree the one side looks kinda crappy but thats because he wanted to leave some old plants in that are kinda rough looking even though i tried to talk him out of it.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2006542 said:


> I was going to ask earlier, as it sounded like it, but I didn't want to be deemed racist.


Haha thats why i waited figured someone would ask.


----------



## qualitycut

I just played nice guy and sent him an email with a list of things we need to pay for besides the materials ect. I think i will win this one.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Might be coincidence, but couple of lightning bolts were quite close. 

Now fire sirens are going off.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2006550 said:


> Might be coincidence, but couple of lightning bolts were quite close.
> 
> Now fire sirens are going off.


Sure it's not your ears just ringing


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;2006551 said:


> Sure it's not your ears just ringing


Chisago City still sounds the sirens for a fire.

Center City sets there's off every day at 6 pm.


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;2006542 said:


> I was going to ask earlier, as it sounded like it, but I didn't want to be deemed racist.


I just go by if its true its not racist ... worked so far might explain a few things too


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2006532 said:


> Jimbo, how's the weather? Novak posted something about possible tornado.


Strong storms slid south. Now raining and a weak storms moving through


----------



## Greenery

Dots... haha lmao


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2006555 said:


> Dots... haha lmao


Lol now you get it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;2006555 said:


> Dots... haha lmao


This guy doesn't listen to KQ too much.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like there is going to have to be some cafe go down at this townhome in WBL I do.

It's a rental townhome with Seniors. They've let the residents do what they want with the landscaping around the units. 

Now residents are taking out the rock, putting in raised gardens. Some are putting in mulch right over the rocks. I showed up today to dig out this drain tile that was put in last fall, right through the main line for the irrigation, and now a resident has rose bushes planted in the grass around his unit.

If he comes out to wonder what's going on, I'm telling him the roses will be mowed over when we mow here tomorrow.




Oh, and it's pouring here right now.


----------



## Ranger620

Greenery;2006555 said:


> Dots... haha lmao


Yes dots not feather


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2006524 said:


> He originally wanted 3 course wall block and sidding is only 4 inches of ground already. Just excuse after excuse. I sent him a final email payment by Saturday or court.
> 
> my final word. I did not agree to the end result I got; and I did not agree to you throwing mulch over existing landscape and stack blocks. We went back and forth on getting a quality blocks, every time my ideas were shot down.
> 
> I asked for it earlier; and I will ask again: I what to know the materials and labor cost to see if I am being charged a reasonable rate.


Don't forget delivery and design and consulting charges


----------



## CityGuy

Suns out again.





For 5 minutes atleast.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;2006563 said:


> Don't forget delivery and design and consulting charges


And a a hole fee


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;2006565 said:


> And a a hole fee


Think I'm kidding, we always add 20% to the bid for miscellaneous

that was usually the unbeknownst reason


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2006568 said:


>


Also, just had a resident come out and complain that they had to have their son come over and cut the grass in front of their area because it was too long.

Usually we mow Monday / Tuesday here. Didn't get here yesterday because of the tire issue on the trailer.

It's Wednesday.

These aren't even high end housing, they are assisted rentals.


----------



## SnowGuy73

1/2" of rain here today.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2006568 said:


>


That look rediculis


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2006571 said:


> 1/2" of rain here today.


About the same here.


----------



## unit28

Dry in ER........


----------



## TKLAWN

Holy Gerten's! Place is rediculious


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2006581 said:


>


What's wrong with that!


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2006581 said:


>


I know things happen and have learned to just deal with it but how can the driver not feel that wobble and pull over. Just makes me wonder sometimes.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2006581 said:


>


I knew it would look just like that. I can't wait to show this to a few friends...


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2006563 said:


> Don't forget delivery and design and consulting charges


This.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2006587 said:


> I knew it would look just like that. I can't wait to show this to a few friends...


Do your friends drive around in maroon vehicles with the initials "CVI" on the side / back?


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2006567 said:


> Think I'm kidding, we always add 20% to the bid for miscellaneous
> 
> that was usually the unbeknownst reason


Absolutely...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2006568 said:


>


OMG that is dumb...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2006581 said:


>


Wtf..........


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2006524 said:


> He originally wanted 3 course wall block and sidding is only 4 inches of ground already. Just excuse after excuse. I sent him a final email payment by Saturday or court.
> 
> my final word. I did not agree to the end result I got; and I did not agree to you throwing mulch over existing landscape and stack blocks. We went back and forth on getting a quality blocks, every time my ideas were shot down.
> 
> I asked for it earlier; and I will ask again: I what to know the materials and labor cost to see if I am being charged a reasonable rate.


That's dumb. You don't need to tell him anything. Assuming you did the job as bid and your conscience is clear then screw him. There are way too many variables that go into the cost that a guy like this won't comprehend. None of his darn business. Buyers remorse is his own problem.


----------



## SSS Inc.

BTW.... I was hit with FIVE heavy downpours today. Spotty showers.......Doh Kay.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well, young guy has now texted innsaying he just took his gf to the er with chest pains. Doesn't think he can make it in tomorrow.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Anyone know a place I can get class 5 and fill in Aitkin on Saturday?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2006602 said:


> Anyone know a place I can get class 5 and fill in Aitkin on Saturday?


And I thought MY service area was big????


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;2006602 said:


> Anyone know a place I can get class 5 and fill in Aitkin on Saturday?


Gotta believe that Anderson Brothers could help you out. Maybe Knife River has a pit near by too. I'm not sure though.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2006607 said:


> Gotta believe that Anderson Brothers could help you out. Maybe Knife River has a pit near by too. I'm not sure though.


I know knife river has one in deerwood. Just wasn't sure if there was anything closer or not

Anderson is in brainerd right ?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2006605 said:


> And I thought MY service area was big????


A buddy has a place up there. He had built a retaining wall around his garage years ago. Well it wasn't done right and is tipping. He let me use his truck the last two weeks while mine is in the shop so I said I would come up and do it right.

Won't be to bad, load up the wheeler in the truck and drag the skid up. Work and play hopefully get a couple muskies too


----------



## Camden

Yep, Anderson is in Brainerd.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Which one of you guys did this on a million dollar home?


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2006579 said:


> Holy Gerten's! Place is rediculious


Yea it is, hotties everywhere too


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2006610 said:


> A buddy has a place up there. He had built a retaining wall around his garage years ago. Well it wasn't done right and is tipping. He let me use his truck the last two weeks while mine is in the shop so I said I would come up and do it right.
> 
> Won't be to bad, load up the wheeler in the truck and drag the skid up. Work and play hopefully get a couple muskies too


You will be going right by my Uncle's places. Wave as you go by the place for sale 2 miles north of Garisson. Not his but that is close enough.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2006616 said:


> You will be going right by my Uncle's places. Wave as you go by the place for sale 2 miles north of Garisson. Not his but that is close enough.


I have a uncle in Garisson as well.


----------



## CityGuy

58° and clear


----------



## SnowGuy73

63° overcast breeze.


----------



## CityGuy

Fog in spots this morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Zero dew..


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2006623 said:


> I have a uncle in Garisson as well.


Do you go up very often?


----------



## Bill1090

67*

Was heavy clouds, now the sun is out and it is cooking!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2006646 said:


> Do you go up very often?


Normally yes. I haven't gotten up there at all yet this year I have been way to busy


----------



## CityGuy

Jesus 50 yards in 2.5 hours with the spray patcher. Think it needs an overlay instead.


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;2006647 said:


> 67*
> 
> Was heavy clouds, now the sun is out and it is cooking!


We're back to cloudy again.


----------



## CityGuy

64° with a breeze.


----------



## CityGuy

And drivers on this road are being stupid today. More than usual.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2006649 said:


> Normally yes. I haven't gotten up there at all yet this year I have been way to busy


I've only had the chance once this year...they even called and asked me if they had done something wrong...lol


----------



## CityGuy

Out of spray patch oil. That didn't take long.


----------



## CityGuy

72° few clouds floating by.


----------



## CityGuy

The scenery is nice at the park today.


----------



## CityGuy

Why do some people have to be a jerk 24 hours a day? 

Guy I'm working with hates his job. If you hate it so much then quit. There are 20 others in line waiting for your job.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2006676 said:


> Why do some people have to be a jerk 24 hours a day?
> 
> Guy I'm working with hates his job. If you hate it so much then quit. There are 20 others in line waiting for your job.


That's the way some people are. He probably has something going on in his life that is bothering him and is taking it out on his job and or others


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2006677 said:


> That's the way some people are. He probably has something going on in his life that is bothering him and is taking it out on his job and or others


Been like this for weeks. Everybody is tired of it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2006677 said:


> That's the way some people are. He probably has something going on in his life that is bothering him and is taking it out on his job and or others


That is a very good possibility


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2006663 said:


> I've only had the chance once this year...they even called and asked me if they had done something wrong...lol


I made it to my cabin once last year and up to aitkin once. Sucks used to be every weekend


----------



## djagusch

CityGuy;2006676 said:


> Why do some people have to be a jerk 24 hours a day?
> 
> Guy I'm working with hates his job. If you hate it so much then quit. There are 20 others in line waiting for your job.


Tell him you get paid to work not listen to him cafe. Work or quit is the optons.


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;2006682 said:


> Tell him you get paid to work not listen to him cafe. Work or quit is the optons.


You know you're saying that to the guy that's on his phone every 5 minutes giving us weather and traffic updates right? 

I jest, CityGuy, I jest... :waving:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

On goodie. Wife just called. Water in the basement. I live in sand. I NEVER have water in the basement.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2006683 said:


> You know you're saying that to the guy that's on his phone every 5 minutes giving us weather and traffic updates right?
> 
> I jest, CityGuy, I jest... :waving:


These guys are on break all the time. I hate not working a straight 10 or 8. I'd rather skip breaks.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Why buy a mustang with a v6


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;2006687 said:


> Why buy a mustang with a v6


weak sauce.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2006687 said:


> Why buy a mustang with a v6


Same reason my Durango has a V6?? You're mature and more concerned about gas mileage than burning the tires off?


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;2006687 said:


> Why buy a mustang with a v6


They still look cool and you don't need tires all the time.


----------



## ryde307

Polarismalibu;2006687 said:


> Why buy a mustang with a v6


You forgot to take your tampon out while car shopping.


----------



## CityGuy

Can anyone tell me if they make or what its called, a car phone charger/transmitter for music? Non blue tooth. Some trucks don't have that. Tried searching but not sure what to call it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dangit. Now I'm at 40% again today, and it's 6 pm. WTF.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2006703 said:


> Dangit. Now I'm at 40% again today, and it's 6 pm. WTF.


Yeah... I need to do a factory reset on mine...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2006703 said:


> Dangit. Now I'm at 40% again today, and it's 6 pm. WTF.


FWIW, I went to Verizon 2 weeks ago or so and the guy there told me they were working diligently on a 3rd lollipop update for June


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2006705 said:


> FWIW, I went to Verizon 2 weeks ago or so and the guy there told me they were working diligently on a 3rd lollipop update for June


Great. See if they can screw up the phones more.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2006704 said:


> Yeah... I need to do a factory reset on mine...


But the last two days I've been dead at 4:30, so not too sure the reset is the key.


----------



## djagusch

Polarismalibu;2006687 said:


> Why buy a mustang with a v6


Why buy one in general?


----------



## unit28

Polarismalibu;2006687 said:


> Why buy a mustang with a v6


You can get a 4cyl mustang with the same hp

One with a stick would be perfect economically


----------



## Ranger620

For those still following hockey even though our season is over long ago. Wild put Cooke on waivers if he clears they will buy him out to get a better grip on salary cap. Sad to see him go I think when he came here he turned his game around 180 and stopped the dirty play. He is getting old though


----------



## unit28

4cylmustang


----------



## Camden

djagusch;2006710 said:


> Why buy one in general?


Pretty much what I was thinking. They might've been cool when they put a 5.0 in them but that's like 25 years ago.


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;2006687 said:


> Why buy a mustang with a v6


Why buy one at all? I'd rather have a Challenger!

Or a COPO Camaro!


----------



## Bill1090

Balmy 79* out.


----------



## unit28

Bill1090;2006716 said:


> Why buy one at all? I'd rather have a Challenger!
> 
> Or a COPO Camaro!


or foose, shelby, roush, king cobra, gt 500 mustang designs


----------



## Polarismalibu

unit28;2006718 said:


> or foose, shelby, roush, king cobra, gt 500 mustang designs


That new roush is insane


----------



## Polarismalibu

The v6 just sounded horrible. A smart car sounded better lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone know what plant this is? It's taking over a landscape bed.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2006709 said:


> But the last two days I've been dead at 4:30, so not too sure the reset is the key.


You did a reset?


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2006718 said:


> or foose, shelby, roush, king cobra, gt 500 mustang designs


This.......!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2006703 said:


> Dangit. Now I'm at 40% again today, and it's 6 pm. WTF.


Detailed Forecast

Rest Of Tonight

Mostly clear. Lows in the mid 50s. Northeast winds around 5 mph shifting to the east after midnight.

Friday

Mostly cloudy. Highs in the upper 70s. South winds 10 to 15 mph.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2006724 said:


> You did a reset?


Yeah, after my first S5 drowned at the dells, I downloaded lollipop onto the new phone first, then did a factory reset.

Now I've dropped 25% in 2 hours. I'm at 14%.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2006726 said:


>


Tear it out
Go with yucca and potentilla


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2006729 said:


> Tear it out
> Go with yucca and potentilla


That's not my decision to make. However it's making it near impossible to maintain this planting area.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2006731 said:


>


My wi-fi isn't even on.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2006728 said:


> Yeah, after my first S5 drowned at the dells, I downloaded lollipop onto the new phone first, then did a factory reset.
> 
> Now I've dropped 25% in 2 hours. I'm at 14%.


My HTC one has been goofy all week too .

Lame!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2006732 said:


> My wi-fi isn't even on.


Under wi-fi > advanced there was a check mark to let Google location and other services keep scanning for wi-fi networks even when wi-fi was off. I unchecked that now. Also, there was another thing to keep wi-fi on and mine was set to "always, even when in sleep", even though my wi-fi is turned off.

I set that to only when plugged in.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2006715 said:


> Pretty much what I was thinking. They might've been cool when they put a 5.0 in them but that's like 25 years ago.


They have them in there now. Buddy has one and they rip.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2006740 said:


> They have them in there now. Buddy has one and they ripe


Why do they smell bad??


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2006742 said:


> Why do they smell bad??


I was thinking tomatoes?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2006715 said:


> Pretty much what I was thinking. They might've been cool when they put a 5.0 in them but that's like 25 years ago.


I think they still do have the 5.0


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2006731 said:


>


It looks like you will make it until 10 pm. Plug it in overnight and start all over again in the morning.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2006723 said:


> Anyone know what plant this is? It's taking over a landscape bed.


My Grandma would have known but she is no longer with us. That side of my family owned a greenhouse/nursery in south mpls for 60 years. She knew every plant I ever asked about. I have seen that exact plant around my area.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Storm prediction center talking strong storms early Saturday morning.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2006723 said:


> Anyone know what plant this is? It's taking over a landscape bed.


Almost looks like wild parsnip. If it is it, be careful with them. They will leave you with a nasty rash once the sun gets to the area the plant has touched. It's kinda hard to tell on the phone vs a laptop


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2006760 said:


> Storm prediction center talking strong storms early Saturday morning.


Perfect. More rain. Large commercial hat we now had standing water all over. By the way, you've been to this property


----------



## Drakeslayer

jimslawnsnow;2006762 said:


> Perfect. More rain. Large commercial hat we now had standing water all over. By the way, you've been to this property


Cabelas I assume?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2006762 said:


> Perfect. More rain. Large commercial hat we now had standing water all over. By the way, you've been to this property


I'll believe it when it happens...

Hmmm, not sure which one it could be .


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2006699 said:


> Can anyone tell me if they make or what its called, a car phone charger/transmitter for music? Non blue tooth. Some trucks don't have that. Tried searching but not sure what to call it.


If you had an iPhone I would give you one...old style plug. 
Google Car FM Transmitter. 
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/car-ipo...m-transmitters/abcat0307012.c?id=abcat0307012


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2006761 said:


> Almost looks like wild parsnip. If it is it, be careful with them. They will leave you with a nasty rash once the sun gets to the area the plant has touched. It's kinda hard to tell on the phone vs a laptop


I was thinking that or wild mustard.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2006723 said:


> Anyone know what plant this is? It's taking over a landscape bed.


Uhhh... I'd have to get a better photo of the leaves... but that looks an awful lot like that wild parsnip stuff that can almost give you a chemical burn reaction from the leaves and shoots...


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2006761 said:


> Almost looks like wild parsnip. If it is it, be careful with them. They will leave you with a nasty rash once the sun gets to the area the plant has touched. It's kinda hard to tell on the phone vs a laptop


Hey, what this guy said!


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;2006772 said:


> Hey, what this guy said!


LOL. I thought so too. :waving:
I'm sure you saw that now too. :laughing:
The mustard stuff grows straighter though I think. (If it is even a thing)
http://www.dnr.state.mn.us/invasives/terrestrialplants/herbaceous/wildparsnip.html


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Problem is, it looks like Dill too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's being WAY invasive though. Looks like some chemical burns are in order.


----------



## SnowGuy73

60° calm clear .


----------



## qualitycut

Medium dew here


----------



## qualitycut

Chance of rain sat through Thursday


----------



## SnowGuy73

Moderate dew.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2006785 said:


> Chance of rain sat through Thursday


Ya, I need to get a cafe ton of fert spread today. Next week doesn't look promising, but that will change .


----------



## qualitycut

Be drinking beers in about 5 hrs down in prior lake for a wedding


----------



## CityGuy

57° sunny and beautiful out.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2006787 said:


> Ya, I need to get a cafe ton of fert spread today. Next week doesn't look promising, but that will change .


Looks like a perfect day for it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2006788 said:


> Be drinking beers in about 5 hrs down in prior lake for a wedding


Yours? You on the rebound THAT quick?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2006788 said:


> Be drinking beers in about 5 hrs down in prior lake for a wedding


That's what I like to hear!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2006791 said:


> Yours? You on the rebound THAT quick?


I didn't get invited...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2006793 said:


> I didn't get invited...


Neither did I. See if I ever beg him to come plow my schools again!!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;2006793 said:


> I didn't get invited...


Me either...


----------



## CityGuy

Time to start mowing the lawn I guess.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2006791 said:


> Yours? You on the rebound THAT quick?


The future ex just left.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2006797 said:


> The future ex just left.


You use protection?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Everyone is on board for a wind/hail event tomorrow around sunrise...


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2006797 said:


> The future ex just left.


Atta boy!!


----------



## Bill1090

60*
Clear
Medium dew.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2006798 said:


> You use protection?


Please explain


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2006803 said:


> Please explain


Never mind......


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2006803 said:


> Please explain


You'll understand in 9 months


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2006804 said:


> Never mind......


Haha i knew what you meant


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;2006797 said:


> The future ex just left.


But her/his std still will linger.


----------



## CityGuy

I have a thatching blade for my 21 in. Can a guy run that at this time a year 1 time over the lawn to get some of the thatch out?


----------



## Polarismalibu

So all that's left on my truck is two ball joints and a new knuckle and they claim they can't get those 3 parts in today. Such bs


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

New product at WBL JDL this morning from Bayer.

Supposedly controls weeds for 6 months in landscape beds, plus quick burndown


About $20 / 2 gallon solution vs. $9 / 2 gallons for roundup qwik pro. I bought some, gonna give it a shot.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2006814 said:


> New product at WBL JDL this morning from Bayer.
> 
> Supposedly controls weeds for 6 months in landscape beds, plus quick burndown
> 
> About $20 / 2 gallon solution vs. $9 / 2 gallons for roundup qwik pro. I bought some, gonna give it a shot.


Is it safe around pines?

Haha .


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2006809 said:


> I have a thatching blade for my 21 in. Can a guy run that at this time a year 1 time over the lawn to get some of the thatch out?


I wouldn't .

Jmo.


----------



## Greenery

SnowGuy73;2006815 said:


> Is it safe around pines?
> 
> Haha .


Right..

I used one of the samples of that stuff back then on a lawn that never gets treatments. It seriously wiped out all of the weeds for 2 years, their now coming back. It's too bad that stuff also killed trees. No problems with the trees on this site, thank god.

What rate are you guys mixing granular quick pro per gallon?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2006816 said:


> I wouldn't .
> 
> Jmo.


Wait until October? Thatch and aereate, if Green remembers.


----------



## Greenery

CityGuy;2006820 said:


> Wait until October? Thatch and aereate, if Green remembers.


Aerate fall, thatch spring imo.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;2006819 said:


> Right..
> 
> I used one of the samples of that stuff back then on a lawn that never gets treatments. It seriously wiped out all of the weeds for 2 years, their now coming back. It's too bad that stuff also killed trees. No problems with the trees on this site, thank god.
> 
> What rate are you guys mixing granular quick pro per gallon?


13.5 oz, 3 cups in 2 gallons.

I've used Sahara for total lasting kill on gravel parking lots.

Make sure you don't have Maple roots anywhere in the area.

As far as Spectricide....... It's been sold at Home Depot for a number of years now. Spelled SpectrAcide instead of SpectrIcide. Not sure what the difference is, other than price.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2006804 said:


> Never mind......


Hahahaha... I'm on board


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2006826 said:


> 13.5 oz, 3 cups in 2 gallons.
> 
> I've used Sahara for total lasting kill on gravel parking lots.
> 
> Make sure you don't have Maple roots anywhere in the area.
> 
> As far as Spectricide....... It's been sold at Home Depot for a number of years now. Spelled SpectrAcide instead of SpectrIcide. Not sure what the difference is, other than price.


So are you going to give us the name of this new special product?


----------



## qualitycut

Staying by sss shop tonight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My bad
...

Specticle. Not SpectrAcide.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;2006824 said:


> Aerate fall, thatch spring imo.


This........


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2006829 said:


> Staying by sss shop tonight.


Which one??


----------



## NorthernProServ




----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2006832 said:


> Which one??


Thr americinn


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2006837 said:


> Thr americinn


Sweet, if it was Canterbury I was going to suggest a cancellation .


----------



## qualitycut

okay, I will mail the payment


Email from dot


----------



## Ranger620

SnowGuy73;2006799 said:


> Everyone is on board for a wind/hail event tomorrow around sunrise...


I'm on board for that. Haven't had many hail claims in the last few years.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2006835 said:


>


Not too worried... Wasn't that what it was supposed to be like this week?


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;2006845 said:


> I'm on board for that. Haven't had many hail claims in the last few years.


Just not my house. Please. Full plate right now.


----------



## CityGuy

Be a says .5 to 1 inch possible tonight into tomorrow. Plus .1 to .5 tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;2006848 said:


> Not too worried... Wasn't that what it was supposed to be like this week?


Last three weeks I think.


----------



## qualitycut

Well sundays going to be horrible. Going to a concert now tomorrow at tcf


----------



## CityGuy

Got rather windy this afternoon. Clouded over quick too.


----------



## CityGuy

Well that didn't take long a for a melt down. At the Dr with the wife and made it 10 minutes before kid melted down. 1 trip around the block and sleeping. Now we sit in the parking lot waiting.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Cafe this. 

It's the weekend!


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2006857 said:


> Well sundays going to be horrible. Going to a concert now tomorrow at tcf


Hick-hop, Aka Florida Georgia line?


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2006857 said:


> Well sundays going to be horrible. Going to a concert now tomorrow at tcf


Better stop at menards try this out


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;2006860 said:


> Cafe this.
> 
> It's the weekend!


I like your attitude!

Eff it I'm getting into a case of "stones" here too.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2006861 said:


> Hick-hop, Aka Florida Georgia line?


Luke bryan, randy houser, dustin lynch and a bunch of short jean skirt wearing woman


----------



## qualitycut

I knew that guy would end up paying.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2006865 said:


> Luke bryan, randy houser, dustin lynch and a bunch of short jean skirt wearing woman


Yeah baby! ddd


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2006865 said:


> Luke bryan, randy houser, dustin lynch and a bunch of short jean skirt wearing woman


You know the rules


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;2006860 said:


> Cafe this.
> 
> It's the weekend!


I like the way you're thinking!


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2006865 said:


> Luke bryan, randy houser, dustin lynch and a bunch of short jean skirt wearing woman


Don't forget the pictures.


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;2006863 said:


> Better stop at menards try this out


Does that stuff actually work?


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2006868 said:


> You know the rules


We are down on the field 8 rows back from the pit area. I will if i can function.


----------



## mnlefty

TKLAWN;2006861 said:


> Hick-hop, Aka Florida Georgia line?


Ha, I wasn't the only one listening to the progrum today.


----------



## unit28

For realz
BIG SMO is da best hic hopper......eva


Get yer mud on, lol


----------



## CityGuy

11 said 75 mph winds possible on the leading edge and arriving arond 3 a.m..


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2006880 said:


> 11 said 75 mph winds possible on the leading edge and arriving arond 3 a.m..


I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2006883 said:


> I'll believe it when I see it.


Sure looks like it's going south.


----------



## TKLAWN

mnlefty;2006877 said:


> Ha, I wasn't the only one listening to the progrum today.


Ialto!........


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2006880 said:


> 11 said 75 mph winds possible on the leading edge and arriving arond 3 a.m..


Glad im on ground floor


----------



## SnowGuy73

Giggles shows in at 04:00 out by 05:00 for me .


----------



## TKLAWN

Nws already lowered all the % for next week.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2006883 said:


> I'll believe it when I see it.


If it happens I am sure I will either fd or county call out.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2006887 said:


> Giggles shows in at 04:00 out by 05:00 for me .


Showed 3 to 4 for me. But I am a little west of you


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2006889 said:


> If it happens I am sure I will either fd or county call out.


Have fun with that.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2006892 said:


> Have fun with that.


It always is.


----------



## unit28

Oh boy. .......


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;2006895 said:


> Oh boy. .......


Tell me about it. Be careful out there! I'm headed to the basement now with my weather helmet.


----------



## unit28

Looking at the 925mb winds on the 18 hr rap......


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;2006898 said:


> Tell me about it. Be careful out there! I'm headed to the basement now with my weather helmet.


Haha.

Dick!


----------



## unit28

Already going to be a bad day tomorrow

Have to find the Marriott downtown 
find a parking spot. Never been downtown much at all.
Perfect timing too , sure to be a tornado while I'm trying to find it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;2006903 said:


> Already going to be a bad day tomorrow
> 
> Have to find the Marriott downtown
> find a parking spot. Never been downtown much at all.
> Perfect timing too , sure to be a tornado while I'm trying to find it.


So....Are you thinking I won't be paving tomorrow morning?????

6-10a.m. Heavy rain.................


----------



## unit28

We're taking my truck tomorrow


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;2006904 said:


> So....Are you thinking I won't be paving tomorrow morning?????
> 
> 6-10a.m. Heavy rain.................


Nws says heavy rain before 10:00.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;2006904 said:


> So....Are you thinking I won't be paving tomorrow morning?????
> 
> 6-10a.m. Heavy rain.................


it'd be windy
Very strong southern stream with vortex in Wisconsin
not sure of precipitation yet


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;2006906 said:


> Nws says heavy rain before 10:00.


Makes sense. Honestly I haven't gotten to their website yet. We are planning on working because I have seen way too many storms not materialize. I hope I wake up to a complete wash out so the decision is easy. Back when I was in High School I would be watching the radar while pumping the keg right now.  I hope my young guys aren't doing that.


----------



## unit28

Nam has the heavy precip Just On THE Fringe At 6
But......still at around an inch


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;2006908 said:


> Makes sense. Honestly I haven't gotten to their website yet. We are planning on working because I have seen way too many storms not materialize. I hope I wake up to a complete wash out so the decision is easy. Back when I was in High School I would be watching the radar while pumping the keg right now.  I hope my young guys aren't doing that.


Agreed .

They aren't watching the radar, keg yes!


----------



## unit28

I'm more worried about the winds

Just like last time nws and locals said 100% chance
I was cautious. Not enough heating to have heavy rain
that early, but Idk anything. .....


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;2006873 said:


> Does that stuff actually work?


No clue. Just happened to see it while in line after he posted he was going to be hungover


----------



## Polarismalibu

Sure is nice having the truck back


----------



## Bill1090

Novak's using the word "massive".


----------



## NorthernProServ

Bill1090;2006918 said:


> Novak's using the word "massive".


Hit the deck !!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2006918 said:


> Novak's using the word "massive".


Expect sun then.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

In Woodbury at ray j's


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;2006918 said:


> Novak's using the word "massive".


1/4" of rain and some wind then!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

jimslawnsnow;2006921 said:


> In Woodbury at ray j's


And it's not very good, and the server is worthless


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2006923 said:


> And it's not very good, and the server is worthless


Wings are good thats it


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2006924 said:


> Wings are good thats it


There was a chubby kid by us that had those. He didn't finish them either. Looked gross.

And what's with all the damn ice in the non alcoholic drinks? Take 2 drinks and it's empty.


----------



## Drakeslayer

jimslawnsnow;2006926 said:


> And what's with all the damn ice in the non alcoholic drinks? Take 2 drinks and it's empty.


I know one way to fix that!


----------



## NorthernProServ

Lauren still thinking strong to severe storms, said hitting the west metro hard by 5am. Furture cast showed almost a bow echo/ squall line.

Showed SD with baseball sized hail and 85 mph winds.


----------



## SSS Inc.

For those paying attention the RAP is going wild tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;2006929 said:


> For those paying attention the RAP is going wild tomorrow.


What's that mean?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;2006929 said:


> For those paying attention the RAP is going wild tomorrow.


It's so wet down here, at this point it doesn't matter we get .5" or 5". And these jack holes are running sprinklers on a regular schedule. One guy at a townhouse put a pad lock on his so no one can turn his off. Ground moves under your feet when you walk


----------



## Drakeslayer

jimslawnsnow;2006931 said:


> It's so wet down here, at this point it doesn't matter we get .5" or 5". And these jack holes are running sprinklers on a regular schedule. One guy at a townhouse put a pad lock on his so no one can turn his off. Ground moves under your feet when you walk


Isn't irrigation controlled by the association? Where did he put the padlock?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2006922 said:


> 1/4" of rain and some wind then!


That's about what it looks like we are going to get.


----------



## unit28

It's 4am.....
Rain s here


----------



## unit28

Should have watched gfs instead of nam?

Got woke up at 1am by something tearing up the bird feeders. 
Really heard it clanging and banging. 
So I flipped the front porch light on, and it was a good sized bear. It was sitting down eating the suit that was in the feeder.
The feeder was bent over and was about 4 feet off the ground.
Bear was literally sitting. If I put my hands side by side, that's about the width of its front paw. Guarantee it's 350 plus

Anyway.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

70° with a thunderstorm.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Where's this this wind?


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;2006937 said:


> Should have watched gfs instead of nam?
> 
> Got woke up at 1am by something tearing up the bird feeders.
> Really heard it clanging and banging.
> So I flipped the front porch light on, and it was a good sized bear. It was sitting down eating the suit that was in the feeder.
> The feeder was bent over and was about 4 feet off the ground.
> Bear was literally sitting. If I put my hands side by side, that's about the width of its front paw. Guarantee it's 350 plus
> 
> Anyway.......


That's pretty cool, too bad no game camera.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2006941 said:


> Where's this this wind?


I was prepared so it didn't happen.


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like the worst of the storm is south of Mankato.


----------



## CityGuy

Fairly steady rain with a little lightning and thunder.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2006943 said:


> I was prepared so it didn't happen.


Looks like all the locals on Facebook were up all night preparing for this general thunderstorm.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2006945 said:


> Fairly steady rain with a little lightning and thunder.


About the same here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak failed again as well.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2006947 said:


> About the same here.


As best I can tell without getting wet I have about .5 in the rain gauge.


----------



## Polarismalibu

unit28;2006937 said:


> Should have watched gfs instead of nam?
> 
> Got woke up at 1am by something tearing up the bird feeders.
> Really heard it clanging and banging.
> So I flipped the front porch light on, and it was a good sized bear. It was sitting down eating the suit that was in the feeder.
> The feeder was bent over and was about 4 feet off the ground.
> Bear was literally sitting. If I put my hands side by side, that's about the width of its front paw. Guarantee it's 350 plus
> 
> Anyway.......


Do you live in elk river?? The guy next door to my shop has a bear coming in his years daily now. He's back by the gravel pits


----------



## unit28

Im just south of Cambridge in Isanti
...........


----------



## unit28

Winds.....

SUMMARY...A FEW STRONG/SEVERE WIND GUSTS REMAIN POSSIBLE EARLY THIS MORNING /PRIOR TO SUNRISE/ AS A LINE OF STORMS ADVANCES EAST INTO SOUTH-CENTRAL MN AND THROUGH NORTHWEST IA. ALTHOUGH A FEW STRONGER WIND GUSTS COULD OCCUR TO THE EAST OF WW 316 AS STORMS REACH THIS AREA OF SOUTHEAST MN AND ADJACENT NRN IA BY 11Z...AN OVERALL DIMINISHING SEVERE RISK WILL PERSIST...PRECLUDING NEW WW ISSUANCE.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looking clear to the west .


----------



## unit28

Off to tc. .....


----------



## SnowGuy73

1/3" rain here .


----------



## CityGuy

Rain is pretty much done here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Raining again .


----------



## SnowGuy73

Raining harder now then during the big storm this morning!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2006959 said:


> Raining harder now then during the big storm this morning!


On and off light sprinkles.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;2006904 said:


> So....Are you thinking I won't be paving tomorrow morning?????
> 
> 6-10a.m. Heavy rain.................


R u ready.......¿


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'll be heading out in an hour.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Drakeslayer;2006933 said:


> Isn't irrigation controlled by the association? Where did he put the padlock?


All the ones I have the home owners control the irrigation controls. On this particular box there's a couple tabs to put one I guess. It's in his garage according to the president. The guy is gone and has the combo. Wife is home, but doesn't know it Supposidly. The guy is a dick.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Blue skies!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2006965 said:


> Blue skies!


Still raining in Woodbury


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Last night at 1030 NWS had the heaviest rain for me from 8 am to noonish. Now it looks like no more rain the rest of the day


----------



## jimslawnsnow

And those jack holes at ray Jays are taking 8 dollars more than the total. Damn that place sucks


----------



## CityGuy

http://www.startribune.com/edina-residents-give-street-bump-outs-a-thumbs-down/308566961/

Maybe they should understand road construction before complaining.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2006969 said:


> http://www.startribune.com/edina-residents-give-street-bump-outs-a-thumbs-down/308566961/
> 
> Maybe they should understand road construction before complaining.


That's going to be a problem. Regular people won't ever understand something that you work in on a regular basis. Just like us lawn jockeys and irregation. They just done under stand when you need a Jesus mower you should have shut the water off a long time ago


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2006970 said:


> That's going to be a problem. Regular people won't ever understand something that you work in on a regular basis. Just like us lawn jockeys and irregation. They just done under stand when you need a Jesus mower you should have shut the water off a long time ago


True. They complain that they want something done. The city does what is best for the situation and then they complain about that. The city could have gone cheap and put in delineator sticks but, those would have been ugly to them. Or could have done a complete recon of the street and assesed them thousands of dollars.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2006971 said:


> True. They complain that they want something done. The city does what is best for the situation and then they complain about that. The city could have gone cheap and put in delineator sticks but, those would have been ugly to them. Or could have done a complete recon of the street and assesed them thousands of dollars.


No matter what someone somewhere is going to complain about something. And people as a society need to stop trying to please everyone. There's too many people on the planet to please


----------



## Ranger620

Off to the cabin. Not cause I want to but because I have to. My great grandson (meaning my nieces son) got out of rehab never showed up to the halfway house. I guess he broke into my cabin stole the TV drank all the liquor ate all the food. Busted some window,screens and kicked in the door. He better hope the cops find him before I see him. This is the second time. Last time he found a window unlocked I wanted to press charges then but my sister didn't want to as long as he went to treatment. Now he's looking at a felony front door alone is around 3k


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;2006973 said:


> Off to the cabin. Not cause I want to but because I have to. My great grandson (meaning my nieces son) got out of rehab never showed up to the halfway house. I guess he broke into my cabin stole the TV drank all the liquor ate all the food. Busted some window,screens and kicked in the door. He better hope the cops find him before I see him. This is the second time. Last time he found a window unlocked I wanted to press charges then but my sister didn't want to as long as he went to treatment. Now he's looking at a felony front door alone is around 3k


That sucks.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;2006973 said:


> Off to the cabin. Not cause I want to but because I have to. My great grandson (meaning my nieces son) got out of rehab never showed up to the halfway house. I guess he broke into my cabin stole the TV drank all the liquor ate all the food. Busted some window,screens and kicked in the door. He better hope the cops find him before I see him. This is the second time. Last time he found a window unlocked I wanted to press charges then but my sister didn't want to as long as he went to treatment. Now he's looking at a felony front door alone is around 3k


Those types most likely won't ever change. Family always think they will because they remeber them before thier problems


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wait. $3k front door on the CABIN?


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;2006964 said:


> All the ones I have the home owners control the irrigation controls. On this particular box there's a couple tabs to put one I guess. It's in his garage according to the president. The guy is gone and has the combo. Wife is home, but doesn't know it Supposidly. The guy is a dick.


Shut the vacuum breaker off.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oops.... Been over an hour. I better go get to work.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2006977 said:


> Shut the vacuum breaker off.


Then charge a service call to diagnose why the irrigation system isn't working.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2006976 said:


> Wait. $3k front door on the CABIN?


Purty close. I'll let you know Monday on exact price after I order it but it will be between 2-3. I'm guessing closer to 3. Special order not something a guy can just get at menards
I'll make it over 3 with instalation need to get him in prison for a min 3 years


----------



## Ranger620

So there is one last resort on our lake. Old lady that owned it died. Kids sell it for 2.2 mill. When the guy gets to closing he only has 1.7 and they except it. Now Carma. Once he got it county told him he can not operate it as a resort he said no problem he had other plans. What ever his plans were they got shut down by the county too. What an idiot wouldn't you have done your research prior to buying it


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;2006982 said:


> So there is one last resort on our lake. Old lady that owned it died. Kids sell it for 2.2 mill. When the guy gets to closing he only has 1.7 and they except it. Now Carma. Once he got it county told him he can not operate it as a resort he said no problem he had other plans. What ever his plans were they got shut down by the county too. What an idiot wouldn't you have done your research prior to buying it


Karma is a [email protected]@ sometimes.


----------



## CityGuy

Wish the wind would die down. Want to get the lawn sprayed today.


----------



## CityGuy

Wife and kid are still sleeping. Kid was up at 530 to eat and then they went back to bed.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2006986 said:


> Wife and kid are still sleeping. Kid was up at 530 to eat and then they went back to bed.


Welcome to the rest of your life. I left at 9:45, my kids are 10 and 13, they and the wife were still sleeping.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2006984 said:


> Karma is a [email protected]@ sometimes.


Tiger found a big dose of it this week.


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;2006982 said:


> So there is one last resort on our lake. Old lady that owned it died. Kids sell it for 2.2 mill. When the guy gets to closing he only has 1.7 and they except it. Now Carma. Once he got it county told him he can not operate it as a resort he said no problem he had other plans. What ever his plans were they got shut down by the county too. What an idiot wouldn't you have done your research prior to buying it


That is awesome


----------



## unit28

Weather ....meh


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Mighta spent too much at the casino.


They sent me 2 weeks of free hotel rooms at Hinckley, 2 free weekends at Eddy's, 2 free rounds of golf with a cart, and we're going to go see Credence Revisited, Reba McIntyre and Charlie Daniels Band.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

When the mowers got home last night, I needed to mow my yard.

Went to pull the Grandstand off, and the right control arm fell off in my hand.

Had to get the tractor to pull the mower out of the trailer.

Pretty sure that didn't happen sitting in the trailer on the way back from the last place they mowed.

No one said anything.


----------



## CityGuy

One of these days I will figure out how this house gets so dusty. Just cleaned and dusted last weekend because we were supposed to have company that couldn't make it. They are coming tomorrow so cleaning again and dust is everywhere. We have a new furnace with the special dust control filter and ionizer as well. Plus the air to air exchanger and a stand alone filter/ionizer.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2006996 said:


> When the mowers got home last night, I needed to mow my yard.
> 
> Went to pull the Grandstand off, and the right control arm fell off in my hand.
> 
> Had to get the tractor to pull the mower out of the trailer.
> 
> Pretty sure that didn't happen sitting in the trailer on the way back from the last place they mowed.
> 
> No one said anything.


Do they ever?


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2006995 said:


> Mighta spent too much at the casino.
> 
> They sent me 2 weeks of free hotel rooms at Hinckley, 2 free weekends at Eddy's, 2 free rounds of golf with a cart, and we're going to go see Credence Revisited, Reba McIntyre and Charlie Daniels Band.


met Reba personally, 
she's literally 4' tall


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;2006995 said:


> Mighta spent too much at the casino.
> 
> They sent me 2 weeks of free hotel rooms at Hinckley, 2 free weekends at Eddy's, 2 free rounds of golf with a cart, and we're going to go see Credence Revisited, Reba McIntyre and Charlie Daniels Band.


Priorities, hmm.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;2007001 said:


> Priorities, hmm.


It was only $300.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2006999 said:


> Do they ever?


Sometimes. I don't know how they did the last townhomes.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2007003 said:


> Sometimes. I don't know how they did the last townhomes.


Maybe they didnt?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Lowe's is a zoo....


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;2006997 said:


> One of these days I will figure out how this house gets so dusty. Just cleaned and dusted last weekend because we were supposed to have company that couldn't make it. They are coming tomorrow so cleaning again and dust is everywhere. We have a new furnace with the special dust control filter and ionizer as well. Plus the air to air exchanger and a stand alone filter/ionizer.


Try getting your ducts cleaned. My nephew does it along with his furnace ac biz


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;2007007 said:


> Try getting your ducts cleaned. My nephew does it along with his furnace ac biz


Had the one hour people do it as part of our furnace install and 1 year contract for service. Did it shortly after the construction. Maybe should have waited longer for it all to settle.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Think the casino made a mistake.

Happened a couple of years ago too.

One month got all these free gifts, couple fancy dinners. 

I think it's playing blackjack on the tables where they don't have electronic check-in with your card. The pit boss fills out a card and is supposed to sign you out when you're done. 

Earlier this spring when I was super hot at bj........

I would play those tables. Maybe those points are just now catching up??

Who cares, I'll take the concert tickets.

Too bad 2 of them are at Mille Lacs, such a long drive for a dry casino.


----------



## unit28

Wife has kicked me a lot at the conference. 

With all the hours at work, I am zzzzzzz
attm


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;2007010 said:


> Wife has kicked me a lot at the conference.
> 
> With all the hours at work, I am zzzzzzz
> attm


Better learn to sleep with your eyes open.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2007009 said:


> Think the casino made a mistake.
> 
> Happened a couple of years ago too.
> 
> One month got all these free gifts, couple fancy dinners.
> 
> I think it's playing blackjack on the tables where they don't have electronic check-in with your card. The pit boss fills out a card and is supposed to sign you out when you're done.
> 
> Earlier this spring when I was super hot at bj........
> 
> I would play those tables. Maybe those points are just now catching up??
> 
> Who cares, I'll take the concert tickets.
> 
> Too bad 2 of them are at Mille Lacs, such a long drive for a dry casino.


Polaris and I go right by there all the time....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2007011 said:


> Better learn to sleep with your eyes open.


Or paint eye balls on your lids like the movie stuck on you


----------



## unit28

On break regen....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;2007015 said:


> On break regen....


Fancy lights


----------



## qualitycut

Gross outside


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2007018 said:


> Gross outside


Raining in Taylor's Falls. 1/2 done with this school that didn't get done while I was gone.

Friggin mess. Supposed to go to the Saint's game at 5 with free tix the wife got from work.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2007020 said:


> Raining in Taylor's Falls. 1/2 done with this school that didn't get done while I was gone.
> 
> Friggin mess. Supposed to go to the Saint's game at 5 with free tix the wife got from work.


You better not be late!


----------



## CityGuy

Just went for a walk with the kid was going to go down to the restaurant for a ice cream cone but it's to muggy out to walk that far.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Went trout fishing again for a couple hours. Caught on decent sized one


----------



## jimslawnsnow

And it's crazy humid out


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2007012 said:


> Polaris and I go right by there all the time....


Yep went threw there this morning. Really nice up here now!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2007021 said:


> You better not be late!


Had to start to do Indy laps. So much grass it would just bunch up in front of the mower.

Finally got everything mowed once. I now have until 6 before we leave.

Gonna be close by the time I double cut / clean up.

This school usually takes 2.5 hours to mow / cut.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2006980 said:


> Then charge a service call to diagnose why the irrigation system isn't working.


Bingo.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2006981 said:


> Purty close. I'll let you know Monday on exact price after I order it but it will be between 2-3. I'm guessing closer to 3. Special order not something a guy can just get at menards
> I'll make it over 3 with instalation need to get him in prison for a min 3 years


Absolutely... he needs to learn his lesson or stay in jail...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2007029 said:


> Yep went threw there this morning. Really nice up here now!


So what you're saying is, since Credence Revisited is the night of my 16th wedding anniversary, I should get a room there?


----------



## unit28

Coming out of downtown 
People wearing cowboy boots
Wierd.......


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2007033 said:


> Absolutely... he needs to learn his lesson or stay in jail...


Cabin is in my sisters name so I don't have a lot of say weather or not she does. She promised me she would. This is his second time did it two years ago. If she doesn't she can by my half. 
He's a mess one of those kids that have every letter in the alphabet. ADHD add bi-polar you name it then throw drugs and alcohol on top of that.


----------



## Camden

unit28;2007035 said:


> Coming out of downtown
> People wearing cowboy boots
> Wierd.......


Based on my Facebook timeline there's some sort of country music concert going on. Luke Brian/Bryan or something like that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Which one of you guys is at the Saints wearing the Irritrol hat?


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2007039 said:


> Which one of you guys is at the Saints wearing the Irritrol hat?


Not me I'm at malones in MG


----------



## Bill1090

unit28;2007035 said:


> Coming out of downtown
> People wearing cowboy boots
> Wierd.......


Was one of them quality?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2007045 said:


>


Better than sitting on a mower.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2007046 said:


> Better than sitting on a mower.


That's a pretty nice stadium for the Saints.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2007034 said:


> So what you're saying is, since Credence Revisited is the night of my 16th wedding anniversary, I should get a room there?


Sounds like a good plan


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2007050 said:


> Sounds like a good plan


Since Charlie Daniels is the 17th, in Mille Lacs, and Reba is the 18th at Hinckley, we might stay at Eddies on the 17th and take a launch out with my kids.


----------



## CityGuy

Well that was amazing. Kid was crabby but it was the night we Skype with mom. Mom started talking to her and she got all happy and giggly. Now she is as happy as can be.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;2007047 said:


> That's a pretty nice stadium for the Saints.


Where is it? Not really familiar with St. Paul.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2007053 said:


> Where is it? Not really familiar with St. Paul.


Corner of the Lafayette Bridge and 94.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2007051 said:


> Since Charlie Daniels is the 17th, in Mille Lacs, and Reba is the 18th at Hinckley, we might stay at Eddies on the 17th and take a launch out with my kids.


Good idea minus the eddies part


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2007057 said:


> Good idea minus the eddies part


It's a free stay, and I know the launch sucks, but it would be going on the launch for the sake of going on the launch, not to catch anything.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2007051 said:


> Since Charlie Daniels is the 17th, in Mille Lacs, and Reba is the 18th at Hinckley, we might stay at Eddies on the 17th and take a launch out with my kids.


Let me know I'll bring the boat up and take you guys out just throw a little gas in the boat. Cheaper than a launch


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Saints blow it in the top of the 11th, after scoring 2 in the bottom of the 9th to tie.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2007059 said:


> Let me know I'll bring the boat up and take you guys out just throw a little gas in the boat. Cheaper than a launch


When are we leaving


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2007061 said:


> When are we leaving


So your saying take you instead of him and the family


----------



## CityGuy

60° sunny and calm


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like rain late tonight and into the morning tomorrow. Talking severe again.


----------



## TKLAWN

Happy Fathers Day to all you dads!


----------



## SnowGuy73

63° calm clear .


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light dew.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nws is banging the drum again.... 

Big storms tonight, damaging winds, you're going to die.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2007070 said:


> Nws is banging the drum again....
> 
> Big storms tonight, damaging winds, you're going to die.


Well if I do die put a cig in 1 hand and a beer in the other when you put me in the ground.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2007072 said:


> Well if I do die put a cig in 1 hand and a beer in the other when you put me in the ground.


Done..........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sam on 5 says widespread power outages and down trees tomorrow morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hard to get motivated today, with 3 schools to mow.

Already blew off a bush pulling job.

Sam is a day late. Our power just came back on.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2007078 said:


> Hard to get motivated today, with 3 schools to mow.
> 
> Already blew off a bush pulling job.
> 
> Sam is a day late. Our power just came back on.


Its too muggy out for that work crap.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2007079 said:


> Its too muggy out for that work crap.


I think it's nicer out today than yesterday. I'm not working either


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2007080 said:


> I think it's nicer out today than yesterday. I'm not working either


Yesterday was WAY nicer up here. My shirt is soaked and all I've done so far is try to fix a pulley. One school has 4 hours of trimming today.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2007077 said:


> Sam on 5 says widespread power outages and down trees tomorrow morning.


Great I feel free clean up coming on.


----------



## CityGuy

Pork shoulder roast ready to go in the smoker in a few hours.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I wish parts shops would be open on Sunday.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;2007084 said:


> I wish parts shops would be open on Sunday.


It's much easier to have a $30 pulley on hand than being stuck without one on a sunday.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;2007070 said:


> Nws is banging the drum again....
> 
> Big storms tonight, damaging winds, you're going to die.


Get down!!! 

Woke up to a whole lot of nothing yesterday morning....was expecting at least some good lightning.

Guess we will see on this one.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;2007085 said:


> It's much easier to have a $30 pulley on hand than being stuck without one on a sunday.


Your jabs get tiresome.

You have no idea what I even need.


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;2007062 said:


> So your saying take you instead of him and the family


This............yes please.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2007090 said:


> Your jabs get tiresome.
> 
> You have no idea what I even need.


But they are meant to be helpful........:waving:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2007090 said:


> Your jabs get tiresome.
> 
> You have no idea what I even need.


Yikes..........


----------



## Green Grass

This work crap is over rated.


----------



## CityGuy

Looking for some input. We are considering a new gaming system, currently have a Wii, looking for family friendly yet still have good shooter and sport type games for me. Play station or Xbox?


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;2007090 said:


> Your jabs get tiresome.
> 
> You have no idea what I even need.


Tiresome, not even going to go there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The 13 year old learning don't make dad carry a backpack blower over to blow grass off the parking lot.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2007070 said:


> Nws is banging the drum again....
> 
> Big storms tonight, damaging winds, you're going to die.


I'll believe it when I see it after yesterday's non-event... Have they ever heard of the boy who cried wolf?


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2007093 said:


> Yikes..........


Kinda what I was thinking...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2007084 said:


> I wish parts shops would be open on Sunday.


That's why I'm glad I have machines under warranty with great dealer support... Of course if I was mowing on a Sunday, that wouldn't help anyway...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2007098 said:


> The 13 year old learning don't make dad carry a backpack blower over to blow grass off the parking lot.


Attaboy... Can't wait to get my boy trained in some day...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2007101 said:


> That's why I'm glad I have machines under warranty with great dealer support... Of course if I was mowing on a Sunday, that wouldn't help anyway...


That's the issue. 2 of the 3 are under warranty. The parts that are broke will need to be ordered, I can guarantee it.

If I could even just order the parts and have them here tomorrow......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

On, and the Red tech mower is still blowing through 1.5 quarts of oil about every 5 days.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2007099 said:


> I'll believe it when I see it after yesterday's non-event... Have they ever heard of the boy who cried wolf?


I am with you on this. But in their defense they say that the atmosphere will be diffrent and better suited to support storms.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2007104 said:


> On, and the Red tech mower is still blowing through 1.5 quarts of oil about every 5 days.


Better bring it back


----------



## SSS Inc.

The new NAM jumped up to almost 3" of rain!!!! What the>!>!>!>!>!??!??!?!>!>>!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2007108 said:


> The new NAM jumped up to almost 3" of rain!!!! What the>!>!>!>!>!??!??!?!>!>>!!


Looks like the RAP is shooting straight up too


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;2007108 said:


> The new NAM jumped up to almost 3" of rain!!!! What the>!>!>!>!>!??!??!?!>!>>!!


Still talking bow echo too


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2007109 said:


> Looks like the RAP is shooting straight up too


Yeah, gets to .63" and that's as far as it goes. Anything more than an inch in three hours is a ton of rain. Even if its out of here early I'm not sure what we would be able to do with that much rain.


----------



## SSS Inc.

NorthernProServ;2007111 said:


> Still talking bow echo too


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;2007112 said:


> Yeah, gets to .63" and that's as far as it goes. Anything more than an inch in three hours is a ton of rain. Even if its out of here early I'm not sure what we would be able to do with that much rain.


Looks like day 1 of paving will be Tuesday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Truck and phone reading 87° in chanhassen .


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;2007115 said:


> Truck and phone reading 87° in chanhassen .


My truck showed 86 a couple minutes ago.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2007062 said:


> So your saying take you instead of him and the family


I can fish around them all no problem


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2007115 said:
 

> Truck and phone reading 87° in chanhassen .


Phone says 83°


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;2007117 said:


> My truck showed 86 a couple minutes ago.


That's what mine just said as well


----------



## CityGuy

Shoulder roast turned out perfect. Homemade mashed potatoes and sauteed onions and peppers.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2007121 said:


> Shoulder roast turned out perfect. Homemade mashed potatoes and sauteed onions and peppers.


Damn that sounds so good. I have had some chips and a nutty bar today. Fricken starving


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2007105 said:


> I am with you on this. But in their defense they say that the atmosphere will be diffrent and better suited to support storms.


That may be... but the public isn't even listening is the problem...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Were now talking isolated tornadoes tonight.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Maybe I'll squeeze the truck in the garage tonight. My luck just get it back and baseball size hail will come threw over me


----------



## cbservicesllc

Oooooooooh they used Derecho in the FD... Other than that, I saw a lot of if, if, if...


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2007121 said:


> Shoulder roast turned out perfect. Homemade mashed potatoes and sauteed onions and peppers.


Steak, shrimp, corn and watermelon here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2007130 said:


> Steak, shrimp, corn and watermelon here.


I asked for Spaghetti or pizza when I get home. MAYBE by 8?

I'm down to one running lawn mower from 5.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2007131 said:


> I asked for Spaghetti or pizza when I get home. MAYBE by 8?
> 
> I'm down to one running lawn mower from 5.


I have 3 of 3 operational.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Does a driver have to be 18 to operate a commercial vehicle?


----------



## Bill1090

Went to Madison today and wandered around the zoo and stuff. The views were spectacular!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My percentages dropped 10%.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2007134 said:


> I have 3 of 3 operational.


I suppose I have 4 of 8 running if I were to count the 15' and the (2) 30" pushers.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2007135 said:


> Does a driver have to be 18 to operate a commercial vehicle?


Technically yes.


----------



## Polarismalibu

So coming home threw garrison today traffic sucked. Get just south of town there are 4 girls laying on a dock in bikinis after I got past them traffic was going 70.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2007138 said:


> I suppose I have 4 of 8 running if I were to count the 15' and the (2) 30" pushers.


Then I am up to 4 of 4.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2007123 said:


> Damn that sounds so good. I have had some chips and a nutty bar today. Fricken starving


Best smoking of meat yet. Mixed hickory chips with cherry. Flavor was amazing.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2007127 said:


> Were now talking isolated tornadoes tonight.


Seems odd. I know possible but very rare without daylight for super beating the atmosphere.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2007128 said:


> Maybe I'll squeeze the truck in the garage tonight. My luck just get it back and baseball size hail will come threw over me


Seems to be your luck every few weeks.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2007134 said:


> I have 3 of 3 operational.


You run them all at the same time too?


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2007145 said:


> You run them all at the same time too?


Remote controls


----------



## qualitycut

Im at 80% For tomorrow


----------



## SSS Inc.

My family gave me some sweet new Hockey Gloves for Fathers day. Then a very Sickly looking Racoon walked right by my son an under the deck. I thought he was lying but nope. The thing looked like he might die soon. Probably has rabies. That was the most sickly racoon I have ever seen and now I can't find it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2007146 said:


> Remote controls


There was a guy around Rush City that would run (2) Toro 52" walk behind off of a bar setup behind his John Deere tractor.

He had them offset, with a rear discharge tractor.


----------



## SSS Inc.

If it rains tomorrow I hope it leaves no doubt. We made the wrong call yesterday and I don't want to do it again.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2007144 said:


> Seems to be your luck every few weeks.


Twice in one year with this truck. Had never been hit before really. Only one time in my 6.0 someone slid into my hitch at aight.

Someone almost backed into my trailer at the gas station today.

People just don't pay attention at all anymore it seems


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2007148 said:


> My family gave me some sweet new Hockey Gloves for Fathers day. Then a very Sickly looking Racoon walked right by my son an under the deck. I thought he was lying but nope. The thing looked like he might die soon. Probably has rabies. That was the most sickly racoon I have ever seen and now I can't find it.


Here's what I got from my 13 year old.









He made in on the school's new 3D printer.

He had to do extra work in home ec class to be able to use the printer, and he could make 1 item.

He made me a key chain.

Sometimes it's the littlest items that mean the most to a person. I don't get to spend nearly enough time with them it seems, it's nice to know they think about you more than they let on.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2007150 said:


> If it rains tomorrow I hope it leaves no doubt. We made the wrong call yesterday and I don't want to do it again.


Yesterday was beautiful.

I would like about 3 hours of rain in the morning so I can go get parts to get a couple of these mowers running anyways. Order the other parts.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2007151 said:


> Twice in one year with this truck. Had never been hit before really. Only one time in my 6.0 someone slid into my hitch at aight.
> 
> Someone almost backed into my trailer at the gas station today.
> 
> People just don't pay attention at all anymore it seems


My Ferris was backed into at a set of townhomes last Thursday. Busted the car's bumper. They hit the metal around the engine.

No one was on my Ferris, it was sitting in a parking stall.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like NWS weather story has the storms south.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2007152 said:


> Here's what I got from my 13 year old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He made in on the school's new 3D printer.
> 
> He had to do extra work in home ec class to be able to use the printer, and he could make 1 item.
> 
> He made me a key chain.
> 
> Sometimes it's the littlest items that mean the most to a person. I don't get to spend nearly enough time with them it seems, it's nice to know they think about you more than they let on.


That's awesome!


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2007152 said:


> Here's what I got from my 13 year old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He made in on the school's new 3D printer.
> 
> He had to do extra work in home ec class to be able to use the printer, and he could make 1 item.
> 
> He made me a key chain.
> 
> Sometimes it's the littlest items that mean the most to a person. I don't get to spend nearly enough time with them it seems, it's nice to know they think about you more than they let on.


That is perfect and I bet it means more then he will ever know.


----------



## SSS Inc.

That's cool Jeremy. Kinda like the homemade cards and stuff like that. 

I do have to ask......3D printer at the school????


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2007154 said:


> My Ferris was backed into at a set of townhomes last Thursday. Busted the car's bumper. They hit the metal around the engine.
> 
> No one was on my Ferris, it was sitting in a parking stall.


They were probably on the phone or something


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2007160 said:


> That's cool Jeremy. Kinda like the homemade cards and stuff like that.
> 
> I do have to ask......3D printer at the school????


You would think that the school would be broke after paying there lawn and snow bills.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2007160 said:


> That's cool Jeremy. Kinda like the homemade cards and stuff like that.
> 
> I do have to ask......3D printer at the school????


Chisago Schools was just named one of the top 150 workplaces in MN by the StarTribune.

They are also one of the greenest, with enough solar panels at each school that they sell energy back.

The solar panels and 3D printer were bought on grants and fundraising.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;2007162 said:


> You would think that the school would be broke after paying there lawn and snow bills.


Meanwhile in MPLS we're supposed to bring reams of paper in. Seems like the district could get a pretty good deal on paper due to volume. Like paper is the straw that broke the camels back in this district. Doh kay.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2007152 said:


> Here's what I got from my 13 year old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He made in on the school's new 3D printer.
> 
> He had to do extra work in home ec class to be able to use the printer, and he could make 1 item.
> 
> He made me a key chain.
> 
> Sometimes it's the littlest items that mean the most to a person. I don't get to spend nearly enough time with them it seems, it's nice to know they think about you more than they let on.


That's pretty awesome... A big attaboy for your boy


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2007156 said:


> Looks like NWS weather story has the storms south.


So we're going to get hit?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2007160 said:


> That's cool Jeremy. Kinda like the homemade cards and stuff like that.
> 
> I do have to ask......3D printer at the school????


Hey, you can get them for less than 2K! Probably grant money or something...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2007163 said:


> The solar panels and 3D printer were bought on grants and fundraising.


Thumbs Up :salute:


----------



## Camden

Any of you guys watching the US Open? Spieth is looking good but he just hit a horrible tee shot on 17. Fun to watch.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2007171 said:


> Any of you guys watching the US Open? Spieth is looking good but he just hit a horrible tee shot on 17. Fun to watch.


That course looks like crap


----------



## Polarismalibu

Apparently I'm crazy for wanting me truck inside instead of getting hailed on. Someone is crabby tonight jeez


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;2007173 said:


> Apparently I'm crazy for wanting me truck inside instead of getting hailed on. Someone is crabby tonight jeez


Yep you sound nuts to us!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;2007171 said:


> Any of you guys watching the US Open? Spieth is looking good but he just hit a horrible tee shot on 17. Fun to watch.


I'm all over it! Hoping for a playoff!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;2007174 said:


> Yep you sound nuts to us!


Sounds Irish to me.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;2007175 said:


> I'm all over it! Hoping for a playoff!!!!!!


Me too! If Spieth makes this eagle it's all over with. No way Johnson matches that.


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;2007172 said:


> That course looks like crap


Yep, it's awful. Heads should roll for whoever chose this course.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;2007177 said:


> Me too! If Spieth makes this eagle it's all over with. No way Johnson matches that.


Two put for the playoff.......Let's Go!!!!!!


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2007179 said:


> Two put for the playoff.......Let's Go!!!!!!


One put for the win!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;2007178 said:


> Yep, it's awful. Heads should roll for whoever chose this course.


As a tv spectator I'm bummed. I like the lush green grass.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2007173 said:


> Apparently I'm crazy for wanting me truck inside instead of getting hailed on. Someone is crabby tonight jeez


Time to kiss something at bedtime


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;2007180 said:


> One put for the win!


I want a playoff!!!!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;2007178 said:


> Yep, it's awful. Heads should roll for whoever chose this course.


Don't they use true green? Thought I heard something about them or scotts


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;2007175 said:


> I'm all over it! Hoping for a playoff!!!!!!


Agreed.

Terrible looking course!


----------



## banonea

3ed set of clothes in 3 days. We don't even try to clean them. Good thing they are my old work cloths, throw them and get new. At rh2 rate i am losing weight i should be able to fit in a size or 2 smaller....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Cooled off a bit outside, still muggy thou .


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2007186 said:


> 3ed set of clothes in 3 days. We don't even try to clean them. Good thing they are my old work cloths, throw them and get new. At rh2 rate i am losing weight i should be able to fit in a size or 2 smaller....


I didn't know men's clothing came in size 2


----------



## SSS Inc.

He missed it!!!!!! No way.


----------



## Camden

I can't believe what I just saw.


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;2007186 said:


> 3ed set of clothes in 3 days. We don't even try to clean them. Good thing they are my old work cloths, throw them and get new. At rh2 rate i am losing weight i should be able to fit in a size or 2 smaller....


I lost 20 pounds in the first 10 days of my second story addition. Didn't eat, just worked. I got really sick as well. Then my second kid came and I passed out.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;2007190 said:


> I can't believe what I just saw.


He rushed it. Way to fast on that second put.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Accu: Thunderstorms, some severe, late tonight through early tomorrow afternoon; storms can bring downpours, large hail, damaging winds and a tornado


----------



## Green Grass

Potentially severe thunderstorms are expected late tonight. The
main window for storms will be after 3 am monday morning...as a
thunderstorm complex enters west central and southwest minnesota.
Damaging winds in excess of 60 mph appear possible with this
complex.

SKYWARN SPOTTER ACTIVATION MAY BE NEEDED LATER TONIGHT


----------



## banonea

Hope there aint a lot of wind, got the entire house open to dry the texture. ....


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2007188 said:


> I didn't know men's clothing came in size 2


I started this project at about 220lb, i am down to 196lb and a belt dont keep the pants up anymore


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2007196 said:


> I started this project at about 220lb, i am down to 196lb and a belt dont keep the pants up anymore


220? You never looked that heavy. When I got that spreader wired I was 213. And I'm a few inches taller than you


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2007201 said:


> 220? You never looked that heavy. When I got that spreader wired I was 213. And I'm a few inches taller than you


I have bounces between 200 and 225 for years, Want to be around 185.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2007202 said:


> I have bounces between 200 and 225 for years, Want to be around 185.....


About 7-8 years ago I was 145. I gain over the winters and stay 205-210


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2007140 said:


> So coming home threw garrison today traffic sucked. Get just south of town there are 4 girls laying on a dock in bikinis after I got past them traffic was going 70.


Winning!!!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2007202 said:


> I have bounces between 200 and 225 for years, Want to be around 185.....


This....but 235 attm.


----------



## CityGuy

Thunder storm watch issued.


----------



## CityGuy

Storms don't look that impressive on radar. Look like garden variety storms on radar.


----------



## CityGuy

Looks to me like the worst of the storm will slide south of the metro.


----------



## CityGuy

Sven says won't get here until around 7.


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like rain through about noon then clearing out of here.


----------



## CityGuy

Hope it doesn't hail this morning with my truck sitting outside.


----------



## SnowGuy73

72° breezy clouds .


----------



## SnowGuy73

Zero dew..


----------



## SnowGuy73

Metro skywarn is in standby mode .


----------



## CityGuy

Looks omniscience to the west.


----------



## CityGuy

Still talking 60 mph winds and golf Val sized hail.


----------



## CityGuy

Kinda scary, it's dead calm.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Going to be be a windy afternoon it looks like .


----------



## CityGuy

According to radar it's knocking on our door.


----------



## CityGuy

70° muggy and dead calm.


----------



## CityGuy

Can see lightning in the distance to the west.


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like the heavy stuff is just west of Litchfield.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I hear thunder


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like Jim will get the good stuff, reds turning yellow..... 

Lame.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just like winter, when it always snowed on Monday, another screwed up start to the week.

At least this gives me time to run parts this morning. Hopefully I luck out and can get 3 of the 4 mowers back running.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sprinkles....


----------



## banonea

It is dark as hell here......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like I'll end up with about 2 hours of heavy rains.

On boy!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill Keller is tracking the big storm, reporting rain in le suer.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2007242 said:


> Looks like I'll end up with about 2 hours of heavy rains.
> 
> On boy!!


At least they got the timing right the last two "storms" .


----------



## SnowGuy73

Pea size hail in Lakeville per skywarn spotter


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light rain, some lightning here .


----------



## SnowGuy73

Barlow shows it out of here by 10:30.


----------



## CityGuy

Light steady rain here. Little lightning and a few rumblings of thunder.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Going green here .


----------



## Green Grass

This thing is boring.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;2007250 said:


> This thing is boring.


Can't be .....

Ian is in the weather center tracking the storms that are "rocking the metro"


----------



## SnowGuy73

And Josie and Kelsey are reporting that the rain is making the normally slow traffic spots just as slow today, because it's rainy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2007251 said:


> Can't be .....
> 
> Ian is in the weather center tracking the storms that are "rocking the metro"


Ian is in this morning?

It must REALLY be big!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

All of the yellows are disappearing in the north side. I have this feeling we could have started at 7 and gotten a full day in. 

Outside of not having any equipment to use.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2007253 said:


> Ian is in this morning?
> 
> It must REALLY be big!!


Well Ya!.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Downpour...


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2007250 said:


> This thing is boring.


So glad they woke us up at 3 for this.


----------



## CityGuy

Bigger drops at a faster rate now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Minor ponding in my backyard.


----------



## CityGuy

Steady light rain and a few rumbles of thunder.


----------



## TKLAWN

Downpour here, sump pump is running.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

They are mowing at the National Sports Center in Blaine right now.

Zero turns and trimmers.


Edit**** and lightning.


----------



## CityGuy

Wind advisory until noon.


----------



## qualitycut

Yea im pretty much writing today off


----------



## CityGuy

Still a steady rain here.


----------



## CityGuy

Holy flipping down pour.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2007265 said:


> Yea im pretty much writing today off


Same.

Was hoping to get some applications done but now we are going to get 60 mph gusts..... Supposedly.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hahahaha ha......now I have showers with Thunderstorms possible AFTER 1 pm. 80% chance.


----------



## CityGuy

Man is it pouring here in Buffalo.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2007271 said:


> Hahahaha ha......now I have showers with Thunderstorms possible AFTER 1 pm. 80% chance.


Lol .

I was just going to post the same.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2007273 said:


> Lol .
> 
> I was just going to post the same.


My chances of rain drop at noon to 30%.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I guess I'll be taking today off..


----------



## SnowGuy73

Getting brighter here, still raining .


----------



## djagusch

SnowGuy73;2007276 said:


> I guess I'll be taking today off..


Good day to catch up on paperwork, get stuff ready for tomorrow, and nap.


----------



## CityGuy

Rain slowed and getting bright.


----------



## Polarismalibu

djagusch;2007279 said:


> Good day to catch up on paperwork, get stuff ready for tomorrow, and nap.


I have taken one nap already. Thunder woke me up.

Raining like crazy here now


----------



## SnowGuy73

djagusch;2007279 said:


> nap.


This........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Raining moving out quick now!


----------



## Bill1090

Holy dark out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Not sure where the "after 1" part comes into play.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2007288 said:


> Not sure where the "after 1" part comes into play.


Maybe that's when we get the isolated tornadoes, down trees, and power outages happen .


----------



## SnowGuy73

Getting windy here .


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;2007290 said:


> Getting windy here .


Same......


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2007289 said:


> Maybe that's when we get the isolated tornadoes, down trees, and power outages happen .


I saw pictures of downed trees and big hail. I think it was in Elko


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2007292 said:


> I saw pictures of downed trees and big hail. I think it was in Elko


Sure it wasn't New Market?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2007293 said:


> Sure it wasn't New Market?


Same thing


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2007292 said:


> I saw pictures of downed trees and big hail. I think it was in Elko


Ya, I saw the Hail pictures .


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2007293 said:


> Sure it wasn't New Market?


Ha... I get it... Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Rain is all but done. Now 30 mph winds.

Got an hour to get these mowers up and running before the guys get here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Those low level clouds are FLYING back to the west. Amazing to watch!!


----------



## CityGuy

Done raining. Had strong winds for 15 or so minutes now just cloudy and windy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2007300 said:


> Done raining. Had strong winds for 15 or so minutes now just cloudy and windy.


Same, normal breeze again now .


----------



## jimslawnsnow

djagusch;2007279 said:


> Good day to catch up on paperwork, get stuff ready for tomorrow, and nap.


I've gotta track down some money people owe me. I sub for a guy who owes over 5k. Soon to be in the 7.5k area


----------



## djagusch

jimslawnsnow;2007302 said:


> I've gotta track down some money people owe me. I sub for a guy who owes over 5k. Soon to be in the 7.5k area


I have some of those calls also. Gets old.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2007292 said:


> I saw pictures of downed trees and big hail. I think it was in Elko


Nothing close
Got a big roof to do next week . Many many shingles


----------



## djagusch

Lots of branches on the road in St croix. Mostly dead looking stuff.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dead calm here now.


----------



## qualitycut

This sucks we got a full Landscape to do this week and I wanted to take most of next week off.


----------



## Bill1090

Well that wasn't very exciting. A little thunder and lighting and some rain.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

And.....we're mowing. Blue skies will be here within 20 minutes.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TruGreen already spraying in Wyoming.


----------



## SnowGuy73

1.90" here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2007313 said:


> TruGreen already spraying in Wyoming.


I'll be out in an hour .


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2007309 said:


> This sucks we got a full Landscape to do this week and I wanted to take most of next week off.


So get to it lol


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2007317 said:


> So get to it lol


Im going to go mow a few flat places we do in a bit then mow all day ttomorrow. Hopefully can get a go chunk done by friday . Guessing its going to take till Wednesday to dry out. Its a lot of clay


----------



## qualitycut

This guy partied to hard this weekend


----------



## qualitycut

My flat lawns are mush


----------



## SnowGuy73

suddenly it got very cloudy again.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2007320 said:


> This guy partied to hard this weekend


Double fisting usually end bad lol


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2007322 said:


> suddenly it got very cloudy again.


Yup looks like rain


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2007323 said:


> Double fisting usually end bad lol


Less trips up that way


----------



## SnowGuy73

A few Sprinkles..Son of a....


----------



## CityGuy

Holy muggy batman.


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;2007327 said:


> Holy muggy batman.


what you talkin bout willis its perfect here


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2007325 said:


> Less trips up that way


It usually ends up being the same trips just twice the hang over


----------



## albhb3

here qc an upper for ya


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2007312 said:


> And.....we're mowing. Blue skies will be here within 20 minutes.


Same.........


----------



## Ranger620

Cowboy jacks it's what's for lunch


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Holy crap it's humid out


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2007333 said:


> Holy crap it's humid out


Yea and wetter than cafe. My flat sand lawns are even horrible.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Full sun. Water standing in every fricking lawn. Think I'll just wait til tomorrow


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2007334 said:


> Yea and wetter than cafe. My flat sand lawns are even horrible.


I finally trimmed around my house and buildings for the first time. I wore my water boots. I have a nice little stream going through on the way down to the barn


----------



## cbservicesllc

albhb3;2007330 said:


> here qc an upper for ya
> 
> View attachment 144798


Yeah Baby! Lower case D!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone with a concrete saw relatively close to University / 280?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Nevermind. Just happens to be a sidewalk crew across the street. Whew!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Looks like more rain coming


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2007333 said:


> Holy crap it's humid out


This!

Even the breeze isn't doing much.


----------



## qualitycut

Well i think i sweated all the booze out finally


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well just tested out the potential new boat on Minnetonka. Great views here


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2007342 said:


> Well i think i sweated all the booze out finally


Time to go have some more!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Guess my young guy parked the truck this afternoon because there weren't any inspection sheets when they left his morning.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2007346 said:


> Guess my young guy parked the truck this afternoon because there weren't any inspection sheets when they left his morning.


Like parked it and quit working or what?


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2007345 said:


> Time to go have some more!


Haaaa noooo......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2007347 said:


> Like parked it and quit working or what?


Refused to drive it after my other driver left at 3 to go to his other job.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2007349 said:


> Refused to drive it after my other driver left at 3 to go to his other job.


Safety First!!!


----------



## ryde307

Drakeslayer;2007350 said:


> Safety First!!!


Haven't been on here much but you guys were working across the street from us a week ago. Cutting out asphalt and loading it onto the skid trailer.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Just got piss poured on at Maynard's in excelsior


----------



## SnowGuy73

Downpour in Shakopee.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;2007353 said:


> Downpour in Shakopee.


I'm sure the application I finished 2 minutes prior will take well...


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;2007344 said:


> Well just tested out the potential new boat on Minnetonka. Great views here


you know the rules.....what kinda boat


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2007354 said:


> I'm sure the application I finished 2 minutes prior will take well...


I said it was going to rain again.


----------



## qualitycut

How long after they spray can dogs go on the lawn. Sheet they left says 2pm but looks wet still.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2007357 said:


> How long after they spray can dogs go on the lawn. Sheet they left says 2pm but looks wet still.


usually after it dries its fine or so they say


----------



## qualitycut

Cafe this rain!!!!!


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;2007344 said:


> Well just tested out the potential new boat on Minnetonka. Great views here


I think you should buy a used bassboat!


----------



## albhb3

Bill1090;2007361 said:


> I think you should buy a used bassboat!


I bet he wants one of those girly purple triple axle centurions

I do too but have 0 use for it and im not paying a 100g+ for a boat


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;2007359 said:


> usually after it dries its fine or so they say


This, and don't cut for 24 hours.


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;2007363 said:


> This, and don't cut for 24 hours.


How long after a cut can you apply?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Doughboy12;2007364 said:


> How long after a cut can you apply?


I've heard 2-3 days, but I've done it a few times within minutes and never had a problem.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2007344 said:


> Well just tested out the potential new boat on Minnetonka. Great views here


You know the rules.


----------



## CityGuy

Down poured in Maple Lake around 3 got cloudy and windy, now back to sunny and windy.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;2007361 said:


> I think you should buy a used bassboat!


Yeah screw that


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Trying to find a med for the farm. Apparently everyone is out of the size we need. Frustrating!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Can't decide between this and the wakesetter


----------



## Polarismalibu




----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2007371 said:


>


Aren't those like $100k?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2007364 said:


> How long after a cut can you apply?


I've cut lawns, then immediately applied.

You don't get the ideal results, mostly because you've cut a lot of leaf material off.

It doesn't hurt the grass.

They tell you to wait so you have the largest surface area for the broadleaf weeds.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2007372 said:


> Aren't those like $100k?


The actual malibu is. The axis is made by malibu just more basic then the actual malibu


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;2007372 said:


> Aren't those like $100k?


and now im gonna sit back scratch my head and repeat over and over and over WTF.....

and I thought a 30k phowler was too much


----------



## Ranger620

SnowGuy73;2007372 said:


> Aren't those like $100k?


And I thought my 620 was spendy


----------



## Drakeslayer

ryde307;2007351 said:


> Haven't been on here much but you guys were working across the street from us a week ago. Cutting out asphalt and loading it onto the skid trailer.


We only have flatbed trailers. I don't think it was us. Unless you were cutting out asphalt and loading it.


----------



## Camden

Nice boats. I couldn't spend that much on something that only gets used a few times a year.


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;2007370 said:


> Can't decide between this and the wakesetter


OMG! You're going to be one of THOSE people.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2007370 said:


> Can't decide between this and the wakesetter


Apparently I need to do more landscape or something


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2007375 said:


> The actual malibu is. The axis is made by malibu just more basic then the actual malibu


Still Spendy I'm guessing .


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;2007383 said:


> Still Spendy I'm guessing .


I believe high 50's to start but thinking we are in the world of 12k sleds 15-20k sxs. anyway you look at it, its damn expensive to do anything powersports related


----------



## Ranger620

albhb3;2007384 said:


> I believe high 50's to start but thinking we are in the world of 12k sleds 15-20k sxs. anyway you look at it, its damn expensive to do anything powersports related


This. And companies are getting it and selling the crap out of toys so I guess why not


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2007374 said:


> I've cut lawns, then immediately applied.
> 
> You don't get the ideal results, mostly because you've cut a lot of leaf material off.
> 
> It doesn't hurt the grass.
> 
> They tell you to wait so you have the largest surface area for the broadleaf weeds.


Thanks to you both. I read the 48 hrs rule but wanted to know why. Those explanation nations make sense. 
Dang windy out there attm.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2007371 said:


>


Wow. Nice boat.


----------



## Greenery

Damn, that would be a sweet boat if you're into wakeboarding/surfing. I prefer a cruiser/party boat myself. 

What are you doing with that Kawi 650 you have? Interested in selling it?




Work to live not live to work...


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;2007384 said:


> I believe high 50's to start but thinking we are in the world of 12k sleds 15-20k sxs. anyway you look at it, its damn expensive to do anything powersports related


That's why I only invest in year round toys, likeAgoura wheeler s .


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;2007389 said:


> Damn, that would be a sweet boat if you're into wakeboarding/surfing. I prefer a cruiser/party boat myself.
> 
> What are you doing with that Kawi 650 you have? Interested in selling it?
> 
> Work to live not live to work...


Same, pontoon!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Would "being a wu$$y" be justifiable on unemployment forms as for a reason for termination?


----------



## qualitycut

Now that guy is complaining because we didnt get all the rock out from under one of those stupid ground cover evergreens


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2007390 said:


> That's why I only invest in year round toys, likeAgoura wheeler s .


This.........


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2007391 said:


> Same, pontoon!


And this. ...........


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2007391 said:


> Same, pontoon!


Definatly a pontoon.


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;2007397 said:


> And this. ...........


While I agree to a pontoon to a certain extent (their are some pretty nice ones).

You're single, you need somthing with a stabbin cabin.


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2007399 said:


> While I agree to a pontoon to a certain extent (their are some pretty nice ones).
> 
> You're single, you need somthing with a stabbing cabin.


Yea we have a pontoon up north so i would never really buy a boat anyway if i did would be a baja type with exactly that


----------



## Polarismalibu

We have a pontoon at the cabin already. I would be trading In a older wakesetter on this boat. I'm still into the wakeboarding and surfing as of now.

Plus I can get all the nieces and nephews in it and take them tubing and teach them to ski and what not.

Plus we have the young one one the way to enjoy it after it's somewhat paid for lol.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;2007389 said:


> Damn, that would be a sweet boat if you're into wakeboarding/surfing. I prefer a cruiser/party boat myself.
> 
> What are you doing with that Kawi 650 you have? Interested in selling it?
> 
> Work to live not live to work...


Still into all that just have a 15 year old wakesetter now. As for the 650 I still want to fix it just haven't got around to it yet. Wish I would have as I can find time to use it now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2007403 said:


> We have a pontoon at the cabin already. I would be trading In a older wakesetter on this boat. I'm still into the wakeboarding and surfing as of now.
> 
> Plus I can get all the nieces and nephews in it and take them tubing and teach them to ski and what not.
> 
> Plus we have the young one one the way to enjoy it after it's somewhat paid for lol.


Wait, you have a kid on the way?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2007405 said:


> Wait, you have a kid on the way?


I thought he said it a while back


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2007405 said:


> Wait, you have a kid on the way?


Thought I mentioned that before. Could be wrong idk a lot of people to tell


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2007407 said:


> Thought I mentioned that before. Could be wrong idk a lot of people to tell


I believe in karma so all im going to say os congrats lol


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2007407 said:


> Thought I mentioned that before. Could be wrong idk a lot of people to tell


Since your in to wake boarding and what not do you know who Sean Murray is?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2007405 said:


> Wait, you have a kid on the way?


Yeahhhhhhh... Wait, what? Congrats!


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2007408 said:


> I believe in karma so all im going to say os congrats lol


How is that karma lol


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2007409 said:


> Since your in to wake boarding and what not do you know who Sean Murray is?


Yeah I know who he is.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2007410 said:


> Yeahhhhhhh... Wait, what? Congrats!


Thanks! I really thought I had mentioned it before. I might not have between telling all the friends and family I might have missed the snow family


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2007392 said:


> Would "being a wu$$y" be justifiable on unemployment forms as for a reason for termination?


Inability to perform to expectations, attendance, tardiness? Something?


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2007413 said:


> Yeah I know who he is.


Tv's on and American ninja warrior is on he is on it they were talking about his wake boarding career


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2007414 said:


> Thanks! I really thought I had mentioned it before. I might not have between telling all the friends and family I might have missed the snow family


And congrats I had no idea either enjoy your toys now


----------



## Greenery

Ranger620;2007417 said:


> And congrats I had no idea either enjoy your toys now


Right... We left our boat in storage for this summer.

Congrats Polaris.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Beautiful outside.


----------



## Green Grass

What's with everyone in here having kids


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2007422 said:


> What's with everyone in here having kids


Slow winter?


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2007424 said:


> Slow winter?


That's my thinking


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2007417 said:


> And congrats I had no idea either enjoy your toys now


Thanks I'll always enjoy the toys. Kid has to learn young.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;2007419 said:


> Right... We left our boat in storage for this summer.
> 
> Congrats Polaris.


Thanks man!


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2007424 said:


> Slow winter?


Good thing I kept busy.


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;2007428 said:


> Good thing I kept busy.


Uhhhh......


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;2007429 said:


> Uhhhh......


I have zero kids on the way!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;2007428 said:


> Good thing I kept busy.


Yeah so did I


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;2007407 said:


> Thought I mentioned that before. Could be wrong idk a lot of people to tell


Congrats!!


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;2007433 said:


> Yeah so did I


We just kept busy in different ways


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;2007414 said:


> Thanks! I really thought I had mentioned it before. I might not have between telling all the friends and family I might have missed the snow family


Congrats!!!!!

It will be my time soon enough, 3 month til I'm married


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2007321 said:


> My flat lawns are mush


We didn't even try today. ...


----------



## CityGuy

58° clear light breeze


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2007403 said:


> We have a pontoon at the cabin already. I would be trading In a older wakesetter on this boat. I'm still into the wakeboarding and surfing as of now.
> 
> Plus I can get all the nieces and nephews in it and take them tubing and teach them to ski and what not.
> 
> Plus we have the young one one the way to enjoy it after it's somewhat paid for lol.


Congrats! Welcome to no sleep.


----------



## SnowGuy73

61° breeze few clouds .


----------



## CityGuy

Other than today and tonight, there is Atleast a 20+% chance of rain every day.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Very light dew .


----------



## Doughboy12

WOW...... What a perfect morning!
Blue sky, light breeze and 60 degrees.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2007414 said:


> Thanks! I really thought I had mentioned it before. I might not have between telling all the friends and family I might have missed the snow family


You did, but it was in with other things and most missed it or forgot... and congrats.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2007446 said:


> Congrats! Welcome to no sleep.


The no sleep is nothing new to me sadly


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2007466 said:


> The no sleep is nothing new to me sadly


Count on even less! :waving: Thumbs Up


----------



## Bill1090

That sun is hot!

67*
Calm & clear.


----------



## Doughboy12

You all must be mowing the grass out of the place...so quiet in here.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Two items for you all today...

1) People like the Solo Backpack Sprayers correct? Are they all the same? Even the ones from Home Dumpster?

2) Who's the preferred residential driveway asphalt contractor up in the NW Metro? I think a lot of guys said C & S?


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2007482 said:


> Two items for you all today...
> 
> 1) People like the Solo Backpack Sprayers correct? Are they all the same? Even the ones from Home Dumpster?
> 
> 2) Who's the preferred residential driveway asphalt contractor up in the NW Metro? I think a lot of guys said C & S?


Sell them on a paver driveway!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2007483 said:


> Sell them on a paver driveway!!


Yeahhhhh I don't think that's happening... She's selling in the Fall


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2007482 said:


> Two items for you all today...
> 
> 1) People like the Solo Backpack Sprayers correct? Are they all the same? Even the ones from Home Dumpster?
> 
> 2) Who's the preferred residential driveway asphalt contractor up in the NW Metro? I think a lot of guys said C & S?


Before city guy says how crappy they are I would say with 100% confidence to go with c&s.


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2007482 said:


> Two items for you all today...
> 
> 1) People like the Solo Backpack Sprayers correct? Are they all the same? Even the ones from Home Dumpster?
> 
> 2) Who's the preferred residential driveway asphalt contractor up in the NW Metro? I think a lot of guys said C & S?


Running 4 chapin pro series sprayers and have not had any trouble, got them at Northern tool.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2007484 said:


> Yeahhhhh I don't think that's happening... She's selling in the Fall


So she needs one at her new house then!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2007494 said:


> So she needs one at her new house then!


Sell it at the current house, she can get more for it this fall.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Time to get the strychnine out. Something tunneled under the pavers we just laid on Friday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2007496 said:


> Time to get the strychnine out. Something tunneled under the pavers we just laid on Friday.


You didn't leave a drainage ditch?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2007495 said:


> Sell it at the current house, she can get more for it this fall.


Most people won't listen to that logic though


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;2007496 said:


> Time to get the strychnine out. Something tunneled under the pavers we just laid on Friday.


Cool pic. I wonder what animal did that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The new "magical" weed control with quick burndown and 6 month results.

Specticle.

This tree ring was sprayed yesterday, about 2 pm. Didn't rain here yesterday afternoon.

The Dandelion on the right of the tree ring is dead / dying. The grass on the right of the tree ring is still going strong.

If you need quick, nonselective burndown, this would not be the choice I would make at this time. I would use RoundUp QwikPro.

I'm interested in the lasting effects.


----------



## NorthernProServ

What the cafe is this, there are about 20 like that. This at a hotel we do, except they "handle" the irrigation.

Going to start clubbing them off with the mower, learn how to put a head in the right way.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2007487 said:


> Before city guy says how crappy they are I would say with 100% confidence to go with c&s.


Thanks! Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2007490 said:


> Running 4 chapin pro series sprayers and have not had any trouble, got them at Northern tool.


Thanks! :salute:


----------



## Green Grass

NorthernProServ;2007506 said:


> What the cafe is this, there are about 20 like that. This at a hotel we do, except they "handle" the irrigation.
> 
> Going to start clubbing them off with the mower, learn how to put a head in the right way.


I think CB put that in


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2007513 said:


> I think CB put that in


Looks like my places where they pay to fix the head, but don't pay to fix it the right way.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2007496 said:


> Time to get the strychnine out. Something tunneled under the pavers we just laid on Friday.


What the heck!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2007514 said:


> Looks like my places where they pay to fix the head, but don't pay to fix it the right way.


Ha, that's what I was going to say! I look at it as future work when my guys take the head off and/or some drunk does... Amazing how some places won't pay for a little time and some funny pipe...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2007499 said:


> Most people won't listen to that logic though


Ain't that the truth...


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2007471 said:


> Count on even less! :waving: Thumbs Up


This......,. Sadly


----------



## CityGuy

God I wish I could do like in the insurance commercial and just reach into some of these peoples cars and throw the keys in the ditch and say, your done driving.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2007482 said:


> Two items for you all today...
> 
> 1) People like the Solo Backpack Sprayers correct? Are they all the same? Even the ones from Home Dumpster?
> 
> 2) Who's the preferred residential driveway asphalt contractor up in the NW Metro? I think a lot of guys said C & S?


Jerrys blacktop is good.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone know where to get a bunch of Palm trees? Gertens is out. Bachmans doesn't sell them.


----------



## Greenery

Florida???

I don't see them listed in Groves catalog.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bailey's doesn't sell them either.


Monrovia ships them here. I'll have to see if Lowe's has any.


----------



## albhb3

how about that idiot that decided to jump off of 46th st overpass during rush hour this morning. not cool bro


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;2007534 said:


> how about that idiot that decided to jump off of 46th st overpass during rush hour this morning. not cool bro


I Will never understand how life can be that bad. We had a call today for an od on sleeping pills.


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;2007534 said:


> how about that idiot that decided to jump off of 46th st overpass during rush hour this morning. not cool bro


46th and 35w?? That's close to my house. I wonder if my wife saw anything.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So my young guy fills out the inspection form, says the DoT inspection sticker is out of date, and the truck is not drive able and goes home at 5.

Tomorrow morning he's going to get a print off from the Department of Public Safety saying that only vehicles over 26,000 lbs need an inspection sticker, as well as a writeup for leaving before work is done.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2007529 said:


> Jerrys blacktop is good.


Yeah I wouldn't go that route.


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;2007536 said:


> 46th and 35w?? That's close to my house. I wonder if my wife saw anything.


yep jumped and got nailed by an suv left 3 lanes were closed....talk about wrecking that persons life yuck


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;2007537 said:


> So my young guy fills out the inspection form, says the DoT inspection sticker is out of date, and the truck is not drive able and goes home at 5.
> 
> Tomorrow morning he's going to get a print off from the Department of Public Safety saying that only vehicles over 26,000 lbs need an inspection sticker, as well as a writeup for leaving before work is done.


heck at least hes trying...look at all the junk out there.


----------



## unit28

Backpack spraying. .....
Calibration is key

My lesco is very old.
Can buy solo parts cheap to do any repairs to it.

Anyway, 
Wife wakes me up at 1am last night,
She was wondering if the cops were out front because she saw some flashing lights. She tells me to look out the bedroom window above our bed. I said I didn't know what it was.
Turns out it was northern lights. First time I had seen it.
It wasn't very obvious but faint pulsating lights......wierd.


----------



## albhb3

unit28;2007542 said:


> Backpack spraying. .....
> Calibration is key
> 
> My lesco is very old.
> Can buy solo parts cheap to do any repairs to it.
> 
> Anyway,
> Wife wakes me up at 1am last night,
> She was wondering if the cops were out front because she saw some flashing lights. She tells me to look out the bedroom window above our bed. I said I didn't know what it was.
> Turns out it was northern lights. First time I had seen it.
> It wasn't very obvious but faint pulsating lights......wierd.


I was just gonna say go outside tonight suppost to be able to see them


----------



## mnlefty

albhb3;2007540 said:


> yep jumped and got nailed by an suv left 3 lanes were closed....talk about wrecking that persons life yuck


I didn't see it happen, but rolled by the aftermath going north this morning. I thought it seemed like an unusual number of responders for a typical fender bender, but at the same time there weren't enough smashed up vehicles to be a major accident. Now it makes sense.


----------



## CityGuy

Mmm Oreo blizzard


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;2007542 said:


> Backpack spraying. .....
> Calibration is key
> 
> My lesco is very old.
> Can buy solo parts cheap to do any repairs to it.
> 
> Anyway,
> Wife wakes me up at 1am last night,
> She was wondering if the cops were out front because she saw some flashing lights. She tells me to look out the bedroom window above our bed. I said I didn't know what it was.
> Turns out it was northern lights. First time I had seen it.
> It wasn't very obvious but faint pulsating lights......wierd.


Supposed to be able to see them again tonight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2007546 said:


> Supposed to be able to see them again tonight.


Completely clear here, I'll be looking.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

albhb3;2007541 said:


> heck at least hes trying...look at all the junk out there.


I get that it looks like he's trying, but he's been driving this same truck / trailer for 1.5 years and never said anything about it.

Plus yesterday, they started 3 hours late, but he left at 5 yesterday and today, leaving the work for the other guys.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2007548 said:


> I get that it looks like he's trying, but he's been driving this same truck / trailer for 1.5 years and never said anything about it.
> 
> Plus yesterday, they started 3 hours late, but he left at 5 yesterday and today, leaving the work for the other guys.


Sounds like he's looking for a reason to get out of working more then trying to be "safe"


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2007548 said:


> I get that it looks like he's trying, but he's been driving this same truck / trailer for 1.5 years and never said anything about it.
> 
> Plus yesterday, they started 3 hours late, but he left at 5 yesterday and today, leaving the work for the other guys.


He's scamming.


----------



## CityGuy

Anybody know if you can make an indoor automatic ice maker make ice faster? Ours makes a dozen or so cubes every 3 to 4 hours. If I turn the temp down will it make them faster?


----------



## qualitycut

All this boat talk and today my customer had his MTI super cat on his custom trailer and kenworth.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2007548 said:


> I get that it looks like he's trying, but he's been driving this same truck / trailer for 1.5 years and never said anything about it.
> 
> Plus yesterday, they started 3 hours late, but he left at 5 yesterday and today, leaving the work for the other guys.


Probably a abusive work place.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2007535 said:


> I Will never understand how life can be that bad. We had a call today for an od on sleeping pills.


Maybe it was a new dad with a day off! :laughing:


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2007537 said:


> So my young guy fills out the inspection form, says the DoT inspection sticker is out of date, and the truck is not drive able and goes home at 5.
> 
> Tomorrow morning he's going to get a print off from the Department of Public Safety saying that only vehicles over 26,000 lbs need an inspection sticker, as well as a writeup for leaving before work is done.


What is this guy's deal???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2007554 said:


> Probably a abusive work place.


Before I went on vacation, he did call one day, complaining that the guys were giving him a hard time about not working enough.

That should be a red flag too.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2007545 said:


> Mmm Oreo blizzard


No I got a cookie dough and Reese blizzard


----------



## Drakeslayer

Any dew? What's the temp?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;2007559 said:


> Any dew? What's the temp?


There will be in the morning for sure


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This whole northern lights forecast is as good as a rain or snow forecast.

BUST!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2007561 said:


> This whole northern lights forecast is as good as a rain or snow forecast.
> 
> BUST!!!!


I just went out and tried to look myself... I remember seeing them all the time as a kid at my parent's house just a mile from me... How things change... MAYBE I could have seen them last night, hard to say...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.gi.alaska.edu/sites/www.gi.alaska.edu/modules/auroraforecast/images/NorthAmerica_4.png

They are about 400 miles north of where they said they would be.

Barely saw some for about 5 minutes. I know what I'm looking for. HD the wife and kids still been with, they would have never seen it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's funny though. I live not too far from a small river. There's at least 12 cars sitting up and down the road here waiting.

If you had no idea what people are doing, I'm surprised no one has called the cops get with all of us just sitting along the road at midnight in the dark.


----------



## CityGuy

60° clear and calm


----------



## SnowGuy73

60° few clouds calm.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Moderate dew .


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Last week I had a customer complaining about grass clippings in the grass. Not on top, but in the grass. Yesterday we show up and she has her 2 big trees in the front cut down and about 6" of saw dust every where. We didn't mow the front as it was full of logs. What a silly complaint


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2007568 said:


> Last week I had a customer complaining about grass clippings in the grass. Not on top, but in the grass. Yesterday we show up and she has her 2 big trees in the front cut down and about 6" of saw dust every where. We didn't mow the front as it was full of logs. What a silly complaint


Everybody overdosed on their stupid pills this year it seems.


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;2007569 said:


> Everybody overdosed on their stupid pills this year it seems.


Normal day at the county.


----------



## CityGuy

Round and round I go with mix.


----------



## qualitycut

Everythings for sale


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2007573 said:


> Everythings for sale


What now???????


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2007574 said:


> What now???????


He has to work


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2007573 said:


> Everythings for sale


Whatcha got?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Grass is still growing.....


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2007573 said:


> Everythings for sale


Took the offer I guess???
Well I hope it works out for you.


----------



## unit28

Not busy at the Fridley ER

Be back on the street in a few hours
Fingers crossed


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;2007579 said:


> Not busy at the Fridley ER
> 
> Be back on the street in a few hours
> Fingers crossed


You must either love docs or hate them


----------



## unit28

I hate what is going on attm
1 in 30thousand chance my kidney gets blown out today


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2007574 said:


> What now???????


Just everything, job today they put the deck footings to high and i caught it when grading and noticed it dirts sloping towards house. They had sump pump draining right into the back yard where we need to grade after i asked them to move it the other week. Another job for a couple weeks enailed said he ls going to hire someone else after i told him that week works since he isnt sure when builder is doing final grade or sod but i need to know forsure when thats getting done ect. Just one of those days where nothing is going close to right.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;2007581 said:


> I hate what is going on attm
> 1 in 30thousand chance my kidney gets blown out today


Blown out? Never heard of that. Good luck


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2007583 said:


> Just everything, job today they put the deck footings to high and i caught it when grading and noticed it dirts sloping towards house. They had sump pump draining right into the back yard where we need to grade after i asked them to move it the other week. Another job for a couple weeks enailed said he ls going to hire someone else after i told him that week works since he isnt sure when builder is doing final grade or sod but i need to know forsure when thats getting done ect. Just one of those days where nothing is going close to right.


You could always solo mow. Alot less headaches. On the bad side it's not as profitable


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2007583 said:


> Just everything, job today they put the deck footings to high and i caught it when grading and noticed it dirts sloping towards house. They had sump pump draining right into the back yard where we need to grade after i asked them to move it the other week. Another job for a couple weeks enailed said he ls going to hire someone else after i told him that week works since he isnt sure when builder is doing final grade or sod but i need to know forsure when thats getting done ect. Just one of those days where nothing is going close to right.


I hear ya. Got a call yesterday at 3 pm wondering if we can completely redo our rooftop job today, since all the tropical plants they wanted froze out over Memorial Day when we had that cold snap.

They need it done today, because tomorrow they are 1 of 5 being judged for best rooftop.

Not that I had anything else going on today.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2007583 said:


> Just everything, job today they put the deck footings to high and i caught it when grading and noticed it dirts sloping towards house. They had sump pump draining right into the back yard where we need to grade after i asked them to move it the other week. Another job for a couple weeks enailed said he ls going to hire someone else after i told him that week works since he isnt sure when builder is doing final grade or sod but i need to know forsure when thats getting done ect. Just one of those days where nothing is going close to right.


Been there... You'll make it through... and it'll make your long holiday weekend next week that much more worth it


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2007586 said:


> I hear ya. Got a call yesterday at 3 pm wondering if we can completely redo our rooftop job today, since all the tropical plants they wanted froze out over Memorial Day when we had that cold snap.
> 
> They need it done today, because tomorrow they are 1 of 5 being judged for best rooftop.
> 
> Not that I had anything else going on today.


T & M Emergency Call baby!


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2007573 said:


> Everythings for sale


Same here!

79*
Clear
slight breeze.


----------



## Bill1090

unit28;2007581 said:


> I hate what is going on attm
> 1 in 30thousand chance my kidney gets blown out today


Jeez that doesn't sound good.

Good luck!


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;2007589 said:


> Double T & M Emergency Call baby!


Fixed it for you...:waving:


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;2007590 said:


> Same here!
> 
> 79*
> Clear
> slight breeze.


The attitude in this "town" sucks...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2007592 said:


> Fixed it for you...:waving:


Oh yeah! Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2007585 said:


> You could always solo mow. Alot less headaches. On the bad side it's not as profitable


Most profit I've made was when I would mow solo pre-'98.

Granted I was physically mowing 100 hour weeks.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2007595 said:


> Most profit I've made was when I would mow solo pre-'98.
> 
> Granted I was physically mowing 100 hour weeks.


I was referring mowing vs landscape


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2007596 said:


> I was referring mowing vs landscape


Right. I'm piggybacking off of that statement. You can't work 35-40 hours / week and make much money mowing solo. You have to work 80-100 to do "decent".


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2007597 said:


> Right. I'm piggybacking off of that statement. You can't work 35-40 hours / week and make much money mowing solo. You have to work 80-100 to do "decent".


Gotcha. .............


----------



## Bill1090

Found another issue with the lollipop software on my phone. I can't connect to WiFi now.


----------



## CityGuy

Damn it paver broke. Blew a hydro line. Guys on the paver are soaked in oil.


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;2007581 said:


> I hate what is going on attm
> 1 in 30thousand chance my kidney gets blown out today


Huh? Never heard of that?


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;2007599 said:


> Found another issue with the lollipop software on my phone. I can't connect to WiFi now.


I had to reboot the other day for mine to work.


----------



## CityGuy

76° sunny light breeze


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2007600 said:


> Damn it paver broke. Blew a hydro line. Guys on the paver are soaked in oil.


Well that must be fun


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2007604 said:


> Well that must be fun


Feel bad for those guys.


----------



## CityGuy

Paver fixed. Now have to wait for the paver to get here.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2007600 said:


> Damn it paver broke. Blew a hydro line. Guys on the paver are soaked in oil.


That had to feel good...


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2007609 said:


> That had to feel good...


I'm sure they really enjoyed it.


----------



## CityGuy

Starting to cloud up a little.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2007597 said:


> Right. I'm piggybacking off of that statement. You can't work 35-40 hours / week and make much money mowing solo. You have to work 80-100 to do "decent".


You can easily make 600 plus a day mowing solo. I can do 500 in about 3.5 hrs with 3 accounts


----------



## unit28

CityGuy;2007601 said:


> Huh? Never heard of that?


Lithotripsy to the kidney

Shockwave with powerful energy force to the kidney.

Could be catastrophic if something goes wrong and literally bust the kidney.

All done, we're good to go with a nice stent implanted in the bladder.

Lots of pain though and other yucky stuff
attm....


----------



## Polarismalibu

unit28;2007618 said:


> Lithotripsy to the kidney
> 
> Shockwave with powerful energy force to the kidney.
> 
> Could be catastrophic if something goes wrong and literally bust the kidney.
> 
> All done, we're good to go with a nice stent implanted in the bladder.
> 
> Lots of pain though and other yucky stuff
> attm....


I'm sorry to hear that. Sounds no fun at all


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2007617 said:


> You can easily make 600 plus a day mowing solo. I can do 500 in about 3.5 hrs with 3 accounts


Right. Just like with landscaping, there are great jobs.

Problem is trying to find enough of those jobs to fill out a whole week.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2007620 said:


> Right. Just like with landscaping, there are great jobs.
> 
> Problem is trying to find enough of those jobs to fill out a whole week.


You nailed it there!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Radio is dead, musically that is.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Stupid Lady down the road called the cops on me for taking me nephew for a ride on the 4 wheeler. Cop said she was scared for the kid. What a joke


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2007622 said:


> Radio is dead, musically that is.


I can't stand the radio anymore. Xm or music on my phone for me. With the exception of the 93x morning show.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2007624 said:


> I can't stand the radio anymore. Xm or music on my phone for me. With the exception of the 93x morning show.


Ya, I'm growing tired of Ali thou...


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2007625 said:


> Ya, I'm growing tired of Ali thou...


I hear ya. She was pretty quiet this past week.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;2007626 said:


> I hear ya. She was pretty quiet this past week.


Barley know shes there half the time


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2007620 said:


> Right. Just like with landscaping, there are great jobs.
> 
> Problem is trying to find enough of those jobs to fill out a whole week.


This......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2007620 said:


> Right. Just like with landscaping, there are great jobs.
> 
> Problem is trying to find enough of those jobs to fill out a whole week.


And with mowing you have a greater chance of losing them with a high percentage of income like those jobs you describe. We have a company who's undercutting everyone just to get work. Daddy paid for equipment and his in with jobs. They are cutting profits by 50% just to get it. Mowing 1/2 acre lawns for 25 with tax included. Figure it out. You lose money


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2007628 said:


> This......


And that's why I like townhomes. Yes they complain. Once you get to know thier likes and dislikes you almost have them forever


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gonna spend 3 hours pulling weeds on the rooftop with a resident BBQ / beer fest going on. 80% 20 somethings. Anyone wanna help? Bring your sunglasses.


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;2007623 said:


> Stupid Lady down the road called the cops on me for taking me nephew for a ride on the 4 wheeler. Cop said she was scared for the kid. What a joke


go on and what did the copper say...tell the neighbor to.... well we don't want you know who coming around here



SnowGuy73;2007625 said:


> Ya, I'm growing tired of Ali thou...


I don't get her not even hot


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2007631 said:


> Gonna spend 3 hours pulling weeds on the rooftop with a resident BBQ / beer fest going on. 80% 20 somethings. Anyone wanna help? Bring your sunglasses.


You know the rules!!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2007620 said:


> Right. Just like with landscaping, there are great jobs.
> 
> Problem is trying to find enough of those jobs to fill out a whole week.


Who said anything about working a full week?


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2007633 said:


> You know the rules!!


Whos that creepy lawn guy they are all going to say


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2007635 said:


> Whos that creepy lawn guy they are all going to say


Already got that earlier. Walked around the corner in the party room, one of the gals was standing on the counter, bending over to grab some decorations in a short dress.

My appearance wasn't appreciated.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2007637 said:


> Already got that earlier. Walked around the corner in the party room, one of the gals was standing on the counter, bending over to grab some decorations in a short dress.
> 
> My appearance wasn't appreciated.


Wink at her.


----------



## qualitycut

Geez guy was spining his gas cap for 5 min and kept clicking, first time he ever filled a vehicle or what


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;2007637 said:


> Already got that earlier. Walked around the corner in the party room, one of the gals was standing on the counter, bending over to grab some decorations in a short dress.
> 
> My appearance wasn't appreciated.


Isnt that how all great porno movies start either that or Im onto something lawn guy nailing the housewife


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2007635 said:


> Whos that creepy lawn guy they are all going to say


That's not our problem lol


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;2007644 said:


> That's not our problem lol


x2 its better to take the pic and get tossed then to stay and say what if... she might be into itThumbs Up


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;2007646 said:


> x2 its better to take the pic and get tossed then to stay and say what if... she might be into itThumbs Up


See this guy has the right idea!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2007639 said:


> Geez guy was spining his gas cap for 5 min and kept clicking, first time he ever filled a vehicle or what


Seen that about a month ago, a 16 year old guy..... He was spinning the wrong way!


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;2007648 said:


> Seen that about a month ago, a 16 year old guy..... He was spinning the wrong way!


and to think he could pass a drivers test...not the brightest bulb on the couch


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Been offered 4 beers so far and they tried to recruit me for the bean bag tourney.

Good thing I'm not quality, I'd probably end up spending the night here.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2007651 said:


> Been offered 4 beers so far and they tried to recruit me for the bean bag tourney.
> 
> Good thing I'm not quality, I'd probably end up spending the night here.


I should have came with you


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2007651 said:


> Been offered 4 beers so far and they tried to recruit me for the bean bag tourney.
> 
> Good thing I'm not quality, I'd probably end up spending the night here.


You still need help? I new i should have volunteered to come help. Only problem is that I would have to take tomorrow off.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2007653 said:


> You still need help? I new i should have volunteered to come help. Only problem is that I would have to take tomorrow off.


I'm taking tomorrow off already! Want me to pick you up on the way? Lol


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2007655 said:


> I'm taking tomorrow off already! Want me to pick you up on the way? Lol


Yea, will you also make something up the the chick coming over?


----------



## Green Grass

City your E12 broken again?


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2007656 said:


> Yea, will you also make something up the the chick coming over?


Bring her with!


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2007661 said:


> Bring her with!


Yea pawn her off on someone else if infind something better lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

While it's nice views up here, it sucks cause I have to put the wheelbarrow so far away.

Plus the two restaurants downstairs are using the parking, so I gotta park and wheel across Washington.


Probably 2 more hours because of this.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2007664 said:


> While it's nice views up here, it sucks cause I have to put the wheelbarrow so far away.
> 
> Plus the two restaurants downstairs are using the parking, so I gotta park and wheel across Washington.
> 
> Probably 2 more hours because of this.


K be there in 20


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2007664 said:


> While it's nice views up here, it sucks cause I have to put the wheelbarrow so far away.
> 
> Plus the two restaurants downstairs are using the parking, so I gotta park and wheel across Washington.
> 
> Probably 2 more hours because of this.


Man you work hard. I feel like a slacker now.


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;2007666 said:


> Man you work hard. I feel like a slacker now.


Work smarter not harder.


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;2007667 said:


> Work smarter not harder.


I've heard that expression for years and try to do both. For example......If I find a way to do something faster we don't go home early, we just do more.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;2007669 said:


> I've heard that expression for years and try to do both. For example......If I find a way to do something faster we don't go home early, we just do more.


ain't that the truth!!!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;2007669 said:


> For example......If I find a way to do something faster we don't go home early, we just do more.


ha, I told my new guy this. he wasn't happy


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2007669 said:


> I've heard that expression for years and try to do both. For example......If I find a way to do something faster we don't go home early, we just do more.


Then you never get to look forward to going home early lol


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2007672 said:


> Then you never get to look forward to going home early lol


I rest in the winter. Snow is no big deal to me. Its just in my nature to push the envelope within reason. We're certainly not going to call it a day after six hours just because we found a way to do it faster. Some jobs do go really fast and if that's all we planned for the day than so be it. For the record we are usually home in time for dinner and don't pull the lawnmwr hours.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2007666 said:


> Man you work hard. I feel like a slacker now.


Pulling weeds isn't HARD work, just time consuming.

I'm sure some here have done properties that are up for awards, well this one is up for best multifamily housing rooftop. Judging is tomorrow.

It's a resume building job tonight. I already have a couple of awards won on properties, and it would be nice on a website to have design and installation of rooftop Landscapes, would it not?

Soooooo....I'm still trying to clear these weeds.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Any other circumstance and this would be put off until tomorrow. If I pull this off and they win, I can name my price any time they want something done.

What's funny???? Yesterday I told myself no more days longer than 12 hours.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2007677 said:


> Any other circumstance and this would be put off until tomorrow. If I pull this off and they win, I can name my price any time they want something done.
> 
> What's funny???? Yesterday I told myself no more days longer than 12 hours.


you could have started later then it would have been less than 12 hours


----------



## unit28

Who's doing irrigation service in LINO LAKES


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2007680 said:


> Who's doing irrigation service in LINO LAKES


Djaug would......


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2007664 said:


> While it's nice views up here, it sucks cause I have to put the wheelbarrow so far away.
> 
> Plus the two restaurants downstairs are using the parking, so I gotta park and wheel across Washington.
> 
> Probably 2 more hours because of this.


Uffda........


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;2007676 said:


> Pulling weeds isn't HARD work, just time consuming.
> 
> I'm sure some here have done properties that are up for awards, well this one is up for best multifamily housing rooftop. Judging is tomorrow.
> 
> It's a resume building job tonight. I already have a couple of awards won on properties, and it would be nice on a website to have design and installation of rooftop Landscapes, would it not?
> 
> Soooooo....I'm still trying to clear these weeds.


That's pretty cool. Good luck!

Did you design the landscape?


----------



## Drakeslayer

He's back!


----------



## Greenery

Drakeslayer;2007684 said:


> He's back!


What do you suspect it is?
Mole? Chipmunk? One of them Tremor snake thingy?


----------



## unit28

Customer said leaks around couple heads
I did a repair for them years ago, surprised they kept my number this long

On deerwood lane

I can respond to pm

I'd do it but I'm fresh off the operating table


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2007686 said:


> Customer said leaks around couple heads
> I did a repair for them years ago, surprised they kept my number this long
> 
> On deerwood lane
> 
> I can respond to pm
> 
> I'd do it but I'm fresh off the operating table


Not sure djaug is still hanging here, haven't seen him post for a couple days.

You need his number?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Group of 5 gals left up here drinking beer and hanging by the fire pit.

Where are you quality???


----------



## unit28

Yup,
Had lost my old contacts
from when my last phone broke.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2007688 said:


> Group of 5 gals left up here drinking beer and hanging by the fire pit.
> 
> Where are you quality???


Any answer beside "sitting with them" is not acceptable...


----------



## Bill1090

Green Grass;2007659 said:


> City your E12 broken again?


Let me guess.... it's green.


----------



## Bill1090

cbservicesllc;2007690 said:


> Any answer beside "sitting with them" is not acceptable...


Haha. ^^THIS!!!!^


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Parked 5 hours on Washington Ave with my truck / dump trailer.

No parking ticket, no one stole the backpack blower or chain saws out of the truck.

What is this world coming too????


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2007693 said:


> Parked 5 hours on Washington Ave with my truck / dump trailer.
> 
> No parking ticket, no one stole the backpack blower or chain saws out of the truck.
> 
> What is this world coming too????


The criminals are busy Gang Banging just north of you


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;2007684 said:


> He's back!


What the heck is it?

Start a garden hose and fill the hole with water and see what comes out.


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2007695 said:


> What the heck is it?
> 
> Start a garden hose and fill the hole with water and see what comes out.


Saw a trick wth a gallon milk jug. Vermin runs out the hole and into the jug. You have to be fast though.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2007662 said:


> Yea pawn her off on someone else if infind something better lol


See now your thinking!


----------



## unit28

Oh boy...........


----------



## CityGuy

64° partly cloudy


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2007659 said:


> City your E12 broken again?


Not that I know of. Why?


----------



## SnowGuy73

61° calm cloudy .


----------



## SnowGuy73

Heavy dew .


----------



## CityGuy

Very calm out.


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;2007698 said:


> Oh boy...........


Leaving us hanging again.


----------



## unit28

Last night I saw the storms pop up from the west
Now we're in a hwo.
You can see convection in the south side of it.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2007700 said:


> Not that I know of. Why?


It went past my house last night coming from the south.


----------



## CityGuy

Kinda cool at Inland plant.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2007708 said:


> It went past my house last night coming from the south.


I would bet drivers training.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Something must be going down at DeLasalle this morning. 2 of the 4 stations were just doing live shots.


----------



## CityGuy

Long haul today. St. Micheal to Delano.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2007713 said:


> Long haul today. St. Micheal to Delano.


Must be rough


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bad news Snowguy.... Kelsey's last day on Fox 9.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2007717 said:


> Bad news Snowguy.... Kelsey's last day on Fox 9.


She marry a rich guy or is she going to a different station or sticking to radio?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;2007718 said:


> She marry a rich guy or is she going to a different station or sticking to radio?


She got married like a year ago. Didn't say anything else other than a career change.


----------



## unit28

The Supreme Court has upheld the nationwide tax subsidies under President Barack Obama's health care overhaul, in a ruling that preserves health insurance for millions of Americans.


next,
raising minimum wage to $19.75


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2007721 said:


> The Supreme Court has upheld the nationwide tax subsidies under President Barack Obama's health care overhaul, in a ruling that preserves health insurance for millions of Americans.
> 
> next,
> raising minimum wage to $19.75


I hope so, I could use a raise.


----------



## qualitycut

So how can a customer say the builder is supposed to grade and lay said this week but will probably change so you need to schedule it that week. What happens when its not ready.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2007725 said:


> So how can a customer say the builder is supposed to grade and lay said this week but will probably change so you need to schedule it that week. What happens when its not ready.


What are you asking? Are you asking should you charge for time wasted out of your schedule?

I would just tell the customer to notify me once the property is ready for service, and we will schedule accordingly.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Getting warm .


----------



## unit28

Question
What's a good value plan to take grandkids to valley fair?
Might also look for overnight stay.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2007725 said:


> So how can a customer say the builder is supposed to grade and lay said this week but will probably change so you need to schedule it that week. What happens when its not ready.


I would just ask them what day they want it done and do it that day. If they want to change it later then tell them it will go to the end of the schedule and they might be at the end of July.


----------



## unit28

Hmmmm
Not sure about that hwo nws has


----------



## Doughboy12

unit28;2007730 said:


> Question
> What's a good value plan to take grandkids to valley fair?
> Might also look for overnight stay.


Pack a lunch...that plan will save you a ton.

Cub Foods sells one day tickets for $10 off.


----------



## unit28

Thanks dough.......


----------



## unit28

Swings down and away


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2007731 said:


> I would just ask them what day they want it done and do it that day. If they want to change it later then tell them it will go to the end of the schedule and they might be at the end of July.


Yea problem is contractor is grading sometime then coming to sod a week after but dont have a date. Pretty much told him i need a notice and he said he called someone else.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2007733 said:


> Pack a lunch...that plan will save you a ton.
> 
> Cub Foods sells one day tickets for $10 off.


This........


----------



## Polarismalibu

What's a good welding place in the up by me besides crystal welding? Tore the door off the dump trailer and want a spring drop leg put on.

I don't think my welder is big enough for that


----------



## Bill1090

Old country buffet for lunch.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;2007741 said:


> Old country buffet for lunch.


Ick........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2007742 said:


> Ick........


My thoughts as well


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;2007742 said:


> Ick........


Its not that bad!

Edit: except for the orange chicken. That wasn't good at all.


----------



## ryde307

Drakeslayer;2007378 said:


> We only have flatbed trailers. I don't think it was us. Unless you were cutting out asphalt and loading it.


Must not have been you. May have been the builder. Cutting the road straight and irrigation was going in. White chevy.



LwnmwrMan22;2007392 said:


> Would "being a wu$$y" be justifiable on unemployment forms as for a reason for termination?


Made me laugh.



Polarismalibu;2007403 said:


> We have a pontoon at the cabin already. I would be trading In a older wakesetter on this boat. I'm still into the wakeboarding and surfing as of now.
> 
> Plus I can get all the nieces and nephews in it and take them tubing and teach them to ski and what not.
> 
> Plus we have the young one one the way to enjoy it after it's somewhat paid for lol.


I have a friend that sells boats if you want another quote and or option. Has demos all the time on Tonka.



cbservicesllc;2007519 said:


> Ha, that's what I was going to say! I look at it as future work when my guys take the head off and/or some drunk does... Amazing how some places won't pay for a little time and some funny pipe...


When replacing heads do you give them an option? For us all irrigation is T&M. We fix it how we see fit and you get the bill.



albhb3;2007540 said:


> yep jumped and got nailed by an suv left 3 lanes were closed....talk about wrecking that persons life yuck


I can understand the feeling someone would have of not wanting to be alive. But destroying someone else's life that is completely innocent and not connected to you in any way I can't. I hope people that feel that way get the help they need. But if they are going to do it don't mess up someone elses life also.



Green Grass;2007708 said:


> It went past my house last night coming from the south.


I passed your house last Sunday.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2007738 said:


> What's a good welding place in the up by me besides crystal welding? Tore the door off the dump trailer and want a spring drop leg put on.
> 
> I don't think my welder is big enough for that


I thought you said wedding at first pheww


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2007745 said:


> When replacing heads do you give them an option? For us all irrigation is T&M. We fix it how we see fit and you get the bill.


Depends on the Client... Anything T & M we fix appropriately... otherwise it bugs me...


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2007746 said:


> I thought you said wedding at first pheww


Come on. I know I make a lot of mistakes but damn


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2007738 said:


> What's a good welding place in the up by me besides crystal welding? Tore the door off the dump trailer and want a spring drop leg put on.
> 
> I don't think my welder is big enough for that


A 110 welder will work just slow down and crank it to high and slow the wire down

Edit. I have a guy that can do it good and cheap but he takes a long time sometimes you could go ask


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2007753 said:


> A 110 welder will work just slow down and crank it to high and slow the wire down
> 
> Edit. I have a guy that can do it good and cheap but he takes a long time sometimes you could go ask


I'm sure it could do it. I'm good at welding but I want it done really good and I know someone can do it better


----------



## unit28

'..........................


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;2007745 said:


> I passed your house last Sunday.


Did you at least wave?


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2007754 said:


> I'm sure it could do it. I'm good at welding but I want it done really good and I know someone can do it better


Crystal welding as you probably know is one of the best but also charge a fortune. My guy in its ego could do it but like I said he can be slow. If you don't need the trailer for a while you could talk to him


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2007756 said:


> Did you at least wave?


Always do with 1 finger.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2007732 said:


> Hmmmm
> Not sure about that hwo nws has


Sent ya djaug's #


----------



## albhb3

only 2 things are guaranteed tonight 
1.its been over and hour since the last post 
2. the timberkittys draft the wrong guy


----------



## Ranger620

albhb3;2007770 said:


> only 2 things are guaranteed tonight
> 1.its been over and hour since the last post
> 2. the timberkittys draft the wrong guy


What time do the timber doodles pick? Who do you think they'll pick the number one guy?


----------



## TKLAWN

albhb3;2007770 said:


> only 2 things are guaranteed tonight
> 1.its been over and hour since the last post
> 2. the timberkittys draft the wrong guy


Wrong, they can't miss!


----------



## albhb3

Ranger620;2007771 said:


> What time do the timber doodles pick? Who do you think they'll pick the number one guy?


they picked townes I wonder if he dropped the f me like the guy last year


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;2007770 said:


> only 2 things are guaranteed tonight
> 1.its been over and hour since the last post
> 2. the timberkittys draft the wrong guy


and girls out jogging in sports bras


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2007774 said:


> and girls out jogging in sports bras


And Hot Chicks with sun dresses driving in heavy traffic with their left leg kicked up driving Lexus, Caddy, Lexus. That's right......three of them......all smokin' hot. All left little to the imagination......The joys of driving in heavy traffic in a big truck.


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;2007775 said:


> And Hot Chicks with sun dresses driving in heavy traffic with their left leg kicked up driving Lexus, Caddy, Lexus. That's right......three of them......all smokin' hot. All left little to the imagination......The joys of driving in heavy traffic in a big truck.


pics or it didn't happen screw the 1000 fine and I agree there are certain perks to the jerb


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;2007771 said:


> What time do the timber doodles pick? Who do you think they'll pick the number one guy?


They're taking Towns from Kentucky. It's the right pick.


----------



## albhb3

Camden;2007777 said:


> They're taking Towns from Kentucky. It's the right pick.


well better late then never back on topic dang gummitThumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2007775 said:


> And Hot Chicks with sun dresses driving in heavy traffic with their left leg kicked up driving Lexus, Caddy, Lexus. That's right......three of them......all smokin' hot. All left little to the imagination......The joys of driving in heavy traffic in a big truck.


I dont mind traffic in the summer when that happens


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;2007776 said:


> pics or it didn't happen screw the 1000 fine and I agree there are certain perks to the jerb


Its amazing what people don't think anyone can see when you are sitting up 5' higher than them.

Not looking to pay that fine. You guys can use your imagination. It was funny because when we finally made it back to Shakopee three of us saw the same ladies.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2007779 said:


> I dont mind traffic in the summer when that happens


I do have to say that the SW metro has the best lookers. 169 in Bloomington/ Shakopee takes the cake.


----------



## qualitycut

We are working in st paul by ford pkwy and there are tons of good looking woman jogging by


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2007782 said:


> We are working in st paul by ford pkwy and there are tons of good looking woman jogging by


Same last evening / early this morning downtown Minneapolis.

If I was 20 years younger and single....I tell ya what!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2007777 said:


> They're taking Towns from Kentucky. It's the right pick.


He had a nice suit jacket though lol


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2007784 said:


> Same last evening / early this morning downtown Minneapolis.
> 
> If I was 20 years younger and single....I tell ya what!!!!


And 40lbs lighter? Lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ne w guy I hired Monday, told me before he started he needed Wednesday morning off. No problem.

Tells me today he violated a restraining order while blowing a .11.

He has to serve 20 days. Guy is an excellent worker too.

Worked his butt off Monday / Tuesday / today.

This sucks.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2007786 said:


> And 40lbs lighter? Lol


40??? I'm at 190 now. They want SOME meat


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;2007775 said:


> And Hot Chicks with sun dresses driving in heavy traffic with their left leg kicked up driving Lexus, Caddy, Lexus. That's right......three of them......all smokin' hot. All left little to the imagination......The joys of driving in heavy traffic in a big truck.


You guys up in crystal today? Saw someone on Bass Lake


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2007784 said:


> Same last evening / early this morning downtown Minneapolis.
> 
> If I was 20 years younger and single....I tell ya what!!!!


Then what????


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;2007776 said:


> pics or it didn't happen screw the 1000 fine and I agree there are certain perks to the jerb


True that!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2007788 said:


> 40??? I'm at 190 now. They want SOME meat


Dad Bod's are trendy now or so I've heard. So I'm feeling pretty good about myself now.



NorthernProServ;2007789 said:


> You guys up in crystal today? Saw someone on Bass Lake


You are correct. Our trucks were up and down Bass Lake Road all day. I saw all of Crystals finest people today including the bug eyed dude dancing in front of Fantasy Gifts.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS put out a forecast for next winter.

They say a strong El Nino for us.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;2007775 said:


> And Hot Chicks with sun dresses driving in heavy traffic with their left leg kicked up driving Lexus, Caddy, Lexus. That's right......three of them......all smokin' hot. All left little to the imagination......The joys of driving in heavy traffic in a big truck.


This........


----------



## gmcdan

Polarismalibu;2007738 said:


> What's a good welding place in the up by me besides crystal welding? Tore the door off the dump trailer and want a spring drop leg put on.
> 
> I don't think my welder is big enough for that


sterling welding n mpls Washington / 29th right around there near discount steel . every time ive gone there they stopped whatever there doing and welded my stuff on the spot but it was smaller items than a trailer .


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2007775 said:


> And Hot Chicks with sun dresses driving in heavy traffic with their left leg kicked up driving Lexus, Caddy, Lexus. That's right......three of them......all smokin' hot. All left little to the imagination......The joys of driving in heavy traffic in a big truck.


Yeah baby!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2007788 said:


> 40??? I'm at 190 now. They want SOME meat


Dad Bod! Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2007794 said:


> Dad Bod's are trendy now or so I've heard. So I'm feeling pretty good about myself now.


:salute: Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2007795 said:


> NWS put out a forecast for next winter.
> 
> They say a strong El Nino for us.


So that means warm and no snow right?

So plan on getting a ton of snow?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

One of the mowing guys was sick today.

The other two just got back.

They put a trimmer through the rear power slider of the '13 Ram today.

There are racks in the trailer.

I don't know what to do anymore.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2007803 said:


> One of the mowing guys was sick today.
> 
> The other two just got back.
> 
> They put a trimmer through the rear power slider of the '13 Ram today.
> 
> There are racks in the trailer.
> 
> I don't know what to do anymore.


What they throw it from across th3 parking lot?


----------



## Ranger620

So I've been noticing my truck in the morning lets out some white smoke when I start it up. It has for a while now never really thought about it. For the second time in 45 day I have added 1 gallon of water. Any thoughts? Ford 6.0 with 225,000 on it
Head gasket? Turbo? Or intake. Or bad head? Those motors have any know issues.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2007803 said:


> One of the mowing guys was sick today.
> 
> The other two just got back.
> 
> They put a trimmer through the rear power slider of the '13 Ram today.
> 
> There are racks in the trailer.
> 
> I don't know what to do anymore.


Define "through"...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;2007805 said:


> So I've been noticing my truck in the morning lets out some white smoke when I start it up. It has for a while now never really thought about it. For the second time in 45 day I have added 1 gallon of water. Any thoughts? Ford 6.0 with 225,000 on it
> Head gasket? Turbo? Or intake. Or bad head? Those motors have any know issues.


Doesn't sound good. I'd ride it til it dies.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2007805 said:


> So I've been noticing my truck in the morning lets out some white smoke when I start it up. It has for a while now never really thought about it. For the second time in 45 day I have added 1 gallon of water. Any thoughts? Ford 6.0 with 225,000 on it
> Head gasket? Turbo? Or intake. Or bad head? Those motors have any know issues.


Heads bolts stretched. Is there dried coolant on around the cap? I could ditch it asap it's a spendy fix been there done that


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2007803 said:


> One of the mowing guys was sick today.
> 
> The other two just got back.
> 
> They put a trimmer through the rear power slider of the '13 Ram today.
> 
> There are racks in the trailer.
> 
> I don't know what to do anymore.


How the heck did they do that!???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2007806 said:


> Define "through"...


I need the right hand section of my power slider?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Tyus Jones!!!!!!!! Yes!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2007809 said:


> How the heck did they do that!???


Being in too much of a hurry.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2007812 said:


> Being in too much of a hurry.


I can see being in a hurry and putting it in the bed instead of the rack. But to go threw the Window that's just being abusive to equipment they had to throw that pretty good to get it to do that


----------



## NorthernProServ

Ranger620;2007805 said:


> So I've been noticing my truck in the morning lets out some white smoke when I start it up. It has for a while now never really thought about it. For the second time in 45 day I have added 1 gallon of water. Any thoughts? Ford 6.0 with 225,000 on it
> Head gasket? Turbo? Or intake. Or bad head? Those motors have any know issues.


Could be EGR cooler as well.....boy do I not miss those trucks. Was spending about 500 per month on just one to Keep it going, was always something. New truck payment is 110 dollars less per month

Win win


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2007814 said:


> Could be EGR cooler as well.....boy do I not miss those trucks. Was spending about 500 per month on just one to Keep it going, was always something. New truck payment is 110 dollars less per month
> 
> Win win


That was my thought, could be a few different things.


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;2007814 said:


> Could be EGR cooler as well.....boy do I not miss those trucks. Was spending about 500 per month on just one to Keep it going, was always something. New truck payment is 110 dollars less per month
> 
> Win win


Once the egr goes the heads go. It's a chain reaction from there. Giant money pit for life after that


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2007816 said:


> Once the egr goes the heads go. It's a chain reaction from there. Giant money pit for life after that


Mine sure was. Was glad to see it go. I liked the rest of the truck though


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2007817 said:


> Mine sure was. Was glad to see it go. I liked the rest of the truck though


Same with mine. Egr went and it was hell from then on. Was a sweet truck when it worked right. If I was rich and could afford to fix it all the time I would buy one again.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2007818 said:


> Same with mine. Egr went and it was hell from then on. Was a sweet truck when it worked right. If I was rich and could afford to fix it all the time I would buy one again.


I'll have to have it looked at. I m not ready to give up on her yet. I "want" a new truck but certainly don't need one. I can fix this one for less than a years worth of payments on a new one then buy another new plow truck. I'm a old farm kid we used everything to the end then put some tie wire on it and used it another 2 years we'll see


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2007819 said:


> I'll have to have it looked at. I m not ready to give up on her yet. I "want" a new truck but certainly don't need one. I can fix this one for less than a years worth of payments on a new one then buy another new plow truck. I'm a old farm kid we used everything to the end then put some tie wire on it and used it another 2 years we'll see


If it's the heads that blew it will cost almost a years worth of payments.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2007821 said:


> If it's the heads that blew it will cost almost a years worth of payments.


Ya not sure what's going on. I figured if it was real serious it would go thru more antifreeze than a gallon in 45 days


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just got an email from the general manager from the rooftop property I was at late last night.

Said the rooftop looked AWESOME today for the judging and she was very grateful for the wonderful job and long hours we put in yesterday.

Now.... Wait until September 25 when winners are announced.


----------



## Ranger620

Looks like I can get new heads arp bolt kit and gaskets for around 2 grand and a day's worth of work if that's the case. Trying to talk myself into not getting a new truck


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2007813 said:


> I can see being in a hurry and putting it in the bed instead of the rack. But to go threw the Window that's just being abusive to equipment they had to throw that pretty good to get it to do that


Not nessesarily, hit any window except the windshield in the right place and it will shatter without much force.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2007824 said:


> Just got an email from the general manager from the rooftop property I was at late last night.
> 
> Said the rooftop looked AWESOME today for the judging and she was very grateful for the wonderful job and long hours we put in yesterday.
> 
> Now.... Wait until September 25 when winners are announced.


Good luck. If public can vote I'd vot for ya


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2007813 said:


> I can see being in a hurry and putting it in the bed instead of the rack. But to go threw the Window that's just being abusive to equipment they had to throw that pretty good to get it to do that


Not only that, but you save want, 32 seconds by not walking back to the trailer and putting it in a rack?

10 yards per day, 5 minutes saved, at the most??

Now I'm out about $372.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2007828 said:


> Not only that, but you save want, 32 seconds by not walking back to the trailer and putting it in a rack?
> 
> 10 yards per day, 5 minutes saved, at the most??
> 
> Now I'm out about $372.


I think we talked about this before but don't you have full glass coverage?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2007826 said:


> Not nessesarily, hit any window except the windshield in the right place and it will shatter.


Right. I've completely shattered some windows over the year by just looking at them wrong it seems at times.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;2007830 said:


> Right. I've completely shattered some windows over the year by just looking at them wrong it seems at times.


Corners seem to be the sweet spot.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2007825 said:


> Looks like I can get new heads arp bolt kit and gaskets for around 2 grand and a day's worth of work if that's the case. Trying to talk myself into not getting a new truck


Then add in extra to delete the egr and more labor time. You need to lift the cab to make it easy. Can be done without but a pain


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2007828 said:


> Not only that, but you save want, 32 seconds by not walking back to the trailer and putting it in a rack?
> 
> 10 yards per day, 5 minutes saved, at the most??
> 
> Now I'm out about $372.


Yep that's just pure disrespect basically


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2007821 said:


> If it's the heads that blew it will cost almost a years worth of payments.


So new dodge or ford hmmmmm 6.4 with lifetime warranty or diesel. Or just stick to ford hmmm
Or

Fix the old one


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2007832 said:


> Then add in extra to delete the egr and more labor time. You need to lift the cab to make it easy. Can be done without but a pain


For the heads you have to lift the cab? I new pulling the motor or doing the oil pan you had to if that's the case it would change things. Geez your a bad influence on my pocket book lol


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2007836 said:


> For the heads you have to lift the cab? I new pulling the motor or doing the oil pan you had to if that's the case it would change things. Geez your a bad influence on my pocket book lol


Not trying to put ya down or anything just saying how it is. I went threw it all with mine. They payment on a fully loaded brand new diesel is cheaper then fixing a 6 oh no


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2007837 said:


> Not trying to put ya down or anything just saying how it is. I went threw it all with mine. They payment on a fully loaded brand new diesel is cheaper then fixing a 6 oh no


I know was just messing with ya. I've been looking at new 4 doors for 6 months now. Another year and a half I will get around to buying one. I'm slow when it comes to buying. I may just run this one till she's done then buy a new one. Not like I'm gonna get much more or less for it


----------



## Ranger620

My fuel mileage had dropped to 13.6 mpg too
What are the new fords getting diesels ?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2007840 said:


> My fuel mileage had dropped to 13.6 mpg too
> What are the new fords getting diesels ?


19-21 highway 16-17 or so city. That's empty


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2007841 said:


> 19-21 highway 16-17 or so city. That's empty


That's where I used to be. She's getting old


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2007842 said:


> That's where I used to be. She's getting old


Yeah my 6.0 was up there too. Personally I would try to sell it before it gets really bad where it's extremely noticeable to anyone who would want to buy it. Just my opinion I know that's not always possible. Damn shame those motors just suck


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2007810 said:


> I need the right hand section of my power slider?


That's what I was afraid of...


----------



## SnowGuy73

65° calm, few clouds.


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;2007836 said:


> For the heads you have to lift the cab? I new pulling the motor or doing the oil pan you had to if that's the case it would change things. Geez your a bad influence on my pocket book lol


You might be able to just pull the front clip off. That should give you easy access.


----------



## Bill1090

62*
Heavy dew
Fog
Slightly overcast.


----------



## CityGuy

61° a few clouds, calm


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light dew.


----------



## CityGuy

# 9 news is just not the same this morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2007851 said:


> # 9 news is just not the same this morning.


They have Meisha in? I can't stand her.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;2007846 said:


> You might be able to just pull the front clip off. That should give you easy access.


It's getting to the back of the motor that's the problem


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2007852 said:


> They have Meisha in? I can't stand her.


No cody was doing it. I didnt look at kelcey the same after i seen a high school picture of her anyway


----------



## qualitycut

My egr cooler needed to be replaced on my 6.0 and never caused any other issues.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2007818 said:


> Same with mine. Egr went and it was hell from then on. Was a sweet truck when it worked right. If I was rich and could afford to fix it all the time I would buy one again.


I'd think you'd be better off with the gas version. I'd buy a gas one if I could find a decent deal on it, but it seems no one sells or trades them off til they are junk


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2007856 said:


> My egr cooler needed to be replaced on my 6.0 and never caused any other issues.


Mine was replaced, then it was FMI? I knows that's totally not right. Can't remember. Then it was wiring harness. Then it was using antifreeze again. Then it got the boot. Had enough of that damn thing. I am sure I am missing something


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2007858 said:


> Mine was replaced, then it was FMI? I knows that's totally not right. Can't remember. Then it was wiring harness. Then it was using antifreeze again. Then it got the boot. Had enough of that damn thing. I am sure I am missing something


Fcim......


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2007856 said:


> My egr cooler needed to be replaced on my 6.0 and never caused any other issues.


You just got lucky then


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2007858 said:


> Mine was replaced, then it was FMI? I knows that's totally not right. Can't remember. Then it was wiring harness. Then it was using antifreeze again. Then it got the boot. Had enough of that damn thing. I am sure I am missing something


No i mean it didnt cause any other issue's directly from that going bad.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Ranger620;2007825 said:


> Looks like I can get new heads arp bolt kit and gaskets for around 2 grand and a day's worth of work if that's the case. Trying to talk myself into not getting a new truck


If you do that, make sure to do oil cooler, a delete and flush the piss out of the rad.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2007860 said:


> You just got lucky then


I know a few people who just had egr coolers go bad nothing else. Im sure if you dont fix it right away yea its going to wreck stuff.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;2007832 said:


> Then add in extra to delete the egr and more labor time. You need to lift the cab to make it easy. Can be done without but a pain


This too....


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;2007837 said:


> They payment on a fully loaded brand new diesel is cheaper then fixing a 6 oh no


Nailed it, hence why we have two


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;2007837 said:


> Not trying to put ya down or anything just saying how it is. I went threw it all with mine. They payment on a fully loaded brand new diesel is cheaper then fixing a 6 oh no


We sold one of ours out right, the guy fully knew about the 6. He planed on jumping in and doing a full bulletproof on it, all I said was have fun lol.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;2007852 said:


> They have Meisha in? I can't stand her.


Nope Cody doing traffic and weather.


----------



## ryde307

Green Grass;2007756 said:


> Did you at least wave?


I noticed last second. Saw the trailer. I was on my way to golf.



SSS Inc.;2007781 said:


> I do have to say that the SW metro has the best lookers. 169 in Bloomington/ Shakopee takes the cake.


I saw 2 of your trucks on 169 yesterday in Edina. Seemed a little early to be heading back to the shop.



LwnmwrMan22;2007824 said:


> Just got an email from the general manager from the rooftop property I was at late last night.
> 
> Said the rooftop looked AWESOME today for the judging and she was very grateful for the wonderful job and long hours we put in yesterday.
> 
> Now.... Wait until September 25 when winners are announced.


Now send the bill and add some $ to it while it is fresh in her mind.



NorthernProServ;2007863 said:


> If you do that, make sure to do oil cooler, a delete and flush the piss out of the rad.


We still have 1. We have done just about everything you can. We could have bought a new truck for how much we have into it. It is a good truck now though.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2007867 said:


> We sold one of ours out right, the guy fully knew about the 6. He planed on jumping in and doing a full bulletproof on it, all I said was have fun lol.


they are a good motor once thats done and If you can work on them yourself


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2007864 said:


> I know a few people who just had egr coolers go bad nothing else. Im sure if you dont fix it right away yea its going to wreck stuff.


That's the thing if you don't catch it the moment it happens you have a 95% chance the heads are gonna blow when that coolant gets in and causes steam in the cylinders. Didn't take much to stretch those head bolts


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2007869 said:


> Now send the bill and add some $ to it while it is fresh in her mind.


This! payup Thumbs Up


----------



## Bill1090

Bit muggy out.


----------



## qualitycut

Wwll guy didn't show and Cant get a gold of him


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2007882 said:


> Wwll guy didn't show and Cant get a gold of him


You've got a World war 2 guy working for you?


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2007856 said:


> My egr cooler needed to be replaced on my 6.0 and never caused any other issues.


Gary's will diagnose it for $100. If it's the egr I can do an egr delete kit cheap then flash the computer. Into it for around a grand. I like my truck and haven had really any problems with it. Not sure what I'll do it needs tires and a few other things so maybe just get rid of it


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2007870 said:


> they are a good motor once thats done and If you can work on them yourself


This. They are a good motor. 
My oiler cooler has been done 120,000 miles ago. Ficm has been done. Injectors have been done so if the heads are fine and it's the egr I do a delete kit and I'm good for another 200k


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2007884 said:


> You've got a World war 2 guy working for you?


Plus he's worth his weight in gold??


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2007886 said:


> This. They are a good motor.
> My oiler cooler has been done 120,000 miles ago. Ficm has been done. Injectors have been done so if the heads are fine and it's the egr I do a delete kit and I'm good for another 200k


Do you have a coolant filter on it?


----------



## qualitycut

Called me an hr and a half late, went home with some chick and phone died.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2007897 said:


> Called me an hr and a half late, went home with some chick and phone died.


Did you tell him pictures or it didn't happen...:laughing:


----------



## Bill1090

I miss winter. 

That is all. Carry on.


----------



## ryde307

Green grass looks like you may have to ride your mower over to Fletcher's for lunch.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2007896 said:


> Do you have a coolant filter on it?


Never new those existed I'll have to look. Any idea where there located if it has one?


----------



## Ranger620

ryde307;2007903 said:


> Green grass looks like you may have to ride your mower over to Fletcher's for lunch.


Got to be getting close now. Another week or so?


----------



## Bill1090

Culvers for lunch today.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2007904 said:


> Never new those existed I'll have to look. Any idea where there located if it has one?


There right up in front. There a add on deal. This motors have so much casting sand in them that a a big thing that takes out the oil coolers and egr

This is the one I had in mine.

http://www.amazon.com/6-0l-Ford-Powerstroke-Coolant-Filtration/dp/B005DM0OC4


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;2007901 said:


> I miss winter.
> 
> That is all. Carry on.


Bring on the snow.


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;2007906 said:


> Culvers for lunch today.


Arby's here.


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;2007906 said:


> Culvers for lunch today.


State Fair corn dogs. X3


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2007914 said:


> State Fair corn dogs. X3


I can't wait for the fair


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Stopped at Chipotle. Got an email saying sign this form and we will mail your $40,000 check.

I emailed back asking if I stopped by the office, could I just sign the waiver and pick up the check.

It's 2:30. Already 3 hours behind where I want to be today.

In Roseville, the office is in Bloomington. Gonna wait about 15 minutes.

Want to get the check, but it's gonna put me behind another 2 hours by the time I head down there, get the check, then get stuck in Friday traffic trying to get back to Forest Lake.

And people wonder why their projects aren't getting done.


----------



## CityGuy

It's a little humid out.


----------



## qualitycut

I sent my guy home early he was more worried about drinking and playing softball for kaposia days then working. Not happy today. Definitely not getting up borth early next week. Xcel is putting a new power pole in this yard and have the new one laying there where we need to rip out old turf. To top it off yard is all clay and has tons of shale rock and its just taking forever plus tons of damn cuts for the sod.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2007922 said:


> I sent my guy home early he was more worried about drinking and playing softball for kaposia days then working. Not happy today. Definitely not getting up borth early next week. Xcel is putting a new power pole in this yard and have the new one laying there where we need to rip out old turf. To top it off yard is all clay and has tons of shale rock and its just taking forever plus tons of damn cuts for the sod.


I didn't book anything this coming week if you need a had I could help.


----------



## CityGuy

Can anyone give me a rough quote on a quarter acre irrigation system? Will post up a map of yard in a minute.

https://www.google.com/maps/place/2...1!3m1!1s0x52b4afecd3e9dc11:0xe112c693364ccc12


----------



## NorthernProServ

CityGuy;2007925 said:


> Can anyone give me a rough quote on a quarter acre irrigation system? Will post up a map of yard in a minute.


I'll do it for 10 grand, start tomorrow...CB you can come too


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ;2007926 said:


> I'll do it for 10 grand, start tomorrow...CB you can come too


Little out of my price range. Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

$1,000 for a power slider reinstalled in a 2013 Ram.



And it's raining in Roseville.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2007929 said:


> $1,000 for a power slider reinstalled in a 2013 Ram.
> 
> And it's raining in Roseville.


Pay cut for that guy


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;2007903 said:


> Green grass looks like you may have to ride your mower over to Fletcher's for lunch.


I should have!


----------



## NorthernProServ

CityGuy;2007928 said:


> Little out of my price range. Thumbs Up


Ah come on, I'll even bring steaks and smoked salmon.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2007929 said:


> $1,000 for a power slider reinstalled in a 2013 Ram.
> 
> And it's raining in Roseville.


Almost as bad as my tail gate

Just had a 10 sec down pour in st. Paul


----------



## NorthernProServ

Up to 70% Saturday night and 60% for Sunday


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;2007935 said:


> Almost as bad as my tail gate
> 
> Just had a 10 sec down pour in st. Paul


Almost.... Plus whatever you hit with your tailgate probably didn't belong in a rack in the trailer you were pulling with your tailgate.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Man people are getting on my nerves today.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2007938 said:


> Almost.... Plus whatever you hit with your tailgate probably didn't belong in a rack in the trailer you were pulling with your tailgate.


What was his reason for throwing it? Besides saving time sense setting it in there is just as fast


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ;2007934 said:


> Ah come on, I'll even bring steaks and smoked salmon.


You bring steaks and Green brings 3 kegs we can talk further about it.


----------



## CityGuy

Scattered showers popping all over the metro.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2007940 said:


> What was his reason for throwing it? Besides saving time sense setting it in there is just as fast


Just thinking he's saving time.

MAYBE 30 seconds? TOPS?? 10 properties per day, so he saves 5 minutes. At $16 /hour, he's saving me $1.33333333 per day. So, in 6 summers I'll have my money back.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2007941 said:


> You bring steaks and Green brings 3 kegs we can talk further about it.


Hell I'll even come help supervise and test taste. Don't want you guys getting any bad meat or beer


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2007941 said:


> You bring steaks and Green brings 3 kegs we can talk further about it.


Better make it 4 i will help


----------



## qualitycut

I think im going to get white girl wasted tonight


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2007946 said:


> I think im going to get white girl wasted tonight


Where ya going this time


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2007947 said:


> Where ya going this time


Kaposia days street dance


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2007946 said:


> I think im going to get white girl wasted tonight


White Zins? Beer Spritzers?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2007943 said:


> Just thinking he's saving time.
> 
> MAYBE 30 seconds? TOPS?? 10 properties per day, so he saves 5 minutes. At $16 /hour, he's saving me $1.33333333 per day. So, in 6 summers I'll have my money back.


No excuse for that at all!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2007943 said:


> Just thinking he's saving time.
> 
> MAYBE 30 seconds? TOPS?? 10 properties per day, so he saves 5 minutes. At $16 /hour, he's saving me $1.33333333 per day. So, in 6 summers I'll have my money back.


O always SET my trimmer in the bed, still dont get how it ended up that high and far back


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2007953 said:


> O always SET my trimmer in the bed, still dont get how it ended up that high and far back


He had to have just tossed it on from a ways back


----------



## TKLAWN

Got another on for you guys to try....

"Not your fathers root beer"

It's root beer beer, Camden will probably be the only one to like it but at least I tried it first


----------



## CityGuy

Got cloudy and windy here. Looks dark to the north.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2007957 said:


> Got another on for you guys to try....
> 
> "Not your fathers root beer"
> 
> It's root beer beer, Camden will probably be the only one to like it but at least I tried it first


Had it a few weeks ago, dangerous


----------



## qualitycut

So those customers i was worried about being a pita have been the happiest of the year


----------



## Polarismalibu

TKLAWN;2007957 said:


> Got another on for you guys to try....
> 
> "Not your fathers root beer"
> 
> It's root beer beer, Camden will probably be the only one to like it but at least I tried it first


I tried that at willy mccoys a couple weeks ago. Sure is interesting


----------



## Bill1090

cityguy;2007941 said:


> you bring steaks and green brings 3 kegs we can talk further about it.


Party at City's house!


----------



## Polarismalibu

I hear thunder


----------



## SnowGuy73

Downpour Shakopee .


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2007966 said:


> Downpour Shakopee .


Thunder and big rain drops here waiting for the downpour


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2007926 said:


> I'll do it for 10 grand, start tomorrow...CB you can come too


Deal........


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2007961 said:


> So those customers i was worried about being a pita have been the happiest of the year


Not the dot is it? Some other one?


----------



## Green Grass

Green Grass;2007931 said:


> I should have!


I wonder if I could have valet parking.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2007968 said:


> Deal........


You two owe me for the 4 kegs.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;2007966 said:


> Downpour Shakopee .


Heavy rain all the way from home from Shakopee to Minneapolis tonight. 20% chance. Doh kay.


----------



## Camden

TKLAWN;2007957 said:


> Got another on for you guys to try....
> 
> "Not your fathers root beer"
> 
> It's root beer beer, Camden will probably be the only one to like it but at least I tried it first


I haven't had it but I definitely appreciate the tip Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Decided if I'm gonna work til 10 every night, I'm gonna stop and get a rack of ribs at Famous Dave's.

I'm gonna haveta raise my price here. Friggin $33 for a rack of ribs, 2 sides and a pop.

I can almost eat at Fogo for that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2007972 said:


> Heavy rain all the way from home from Shakopee to Minneapolis tonight. 20% chance. Doh kay.


It all developed just west of me and drifted west / SW. Good thing too, with no back window.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2007969 said:


> Not the dot is it? Some other one?


Yhe one i asked if anyone has fired a customer before they started one


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2007976 said:


> Yhe one i asked if anyone has fired a customer before they started one


We had our best dot ever this year. He would keep adding stuff and never haggled on price.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CB - that place I got you in **** Rapids, does it seem like they are getting slower in paying?


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2007976 said:


> Yhe one i asked if anyone has fired a customer before they started one


Ahhhhh now I remember... Funny how people that seem like they could be a pain turn out to be the best...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2007977 said:


> We had our best dot ever this year. He would keep adding stuff and never haggled on price.


That's amazing!


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2007978 said:


> CB - that place I got you in **** Rapids, does it seem like they are getting slower in paying?


Maybe their gonna be the next Toby Keith's and shut the doors


----------



## albhb3

one escapee down one too go... to bad it was 30 odd year late


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;2007986 said:


> one escapee down one too go... to bad it was 30 odd year late


I still can't believe they made it that long and didn't go very far away


----------



## jimslawnsnow

And my 3rd guy in 3 weeks quit today. Complaining and lying how he needed to be done by 5 then he need to be an hour and a half away at 5. 445 we pulled up to the last house. He was all pissy. Told him of helps he can walk home. So he did. His wife brought him out for his car. He got back 5 minutes before we did. What a waste. Does anyone know how to work anymore? And know that works ends when the work is done.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2007989 said:


> And my 3rd guy in 3 weeks quit today. Complaining and lying how he needed to be done by 5 then he need to be an hour and a half away at 5. 445 we pulled up to the last house. He was all pissy. Told him of helps he can walk home. So he did. His wife brought him out for his car. He got back 5 minutes before we did. What a waste. Does anyone know how to work anymore? And know that works ends when the work is done.


See the problem with this industry most of the people that apply to work are lazy, drop outs, stuff like that. It's how it is sadly


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2007990 said:


> See the problem with this industry most of the people that apply to work are lazy, drop outs, stuff like that. It's how it is sadly


That's exactly it. Then you're dealing with businesses where people are educated, skilled and they can't relate to an unskilled workforce.


----------



## albhb3

anybody ever have a odd noise after cycling injectors (the normal buzz)then a whoosh noise? sounds almost like a furnace when you light the pilot?


----------



## Bill1090

albhb3;2007998 said:


> anybody ever have a odd noise after cycling injectors (the normal buzz)then a whoosh noise? sounds almost like a furnace when you light the pilot?


Kinda. More of a poof than a whoosh.


----------



## unit28

Pb 770 hip
$250


Is that to much $?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;2008001 said:


> Pb 770 hip
> $250
> 
> Is that to much $?


Depends on the shape. It's 50% of new. I'd pay that if it's decent


----------



## Polarismalibu

For those who liked the movie Ted the second one is really funny


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2008006 said:


> For those who liked the movie Ted the second one is really funny


I liked the first one. Was gonna wait till it hit dvd though. 
Thunder buddies for life


----------



## qualitycut

Geez im glad im single


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2008009 said:


> Geez im glad im single


Some good talent there??


----------



## qualitycut

Best achievemet the night, got a hot sober 22 year old number, only problem is said ruth krhis


----------



## qualitycut

No dew at 430 am. I beat snowguy!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Suns coming up and just getting home, no good. Polaris, if you were serious about helping, bring a guy Tuesday.


----------



## qualitycut

Everyone sleeping in today?


----------



## SnowGuy73

59° calm few clouds .


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2008016 said:


> Everyone sleeping in today?


I was planning on it....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Very heavy dew .


----------



## CityGuy

59° sunny calm


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My guy that busted my back window volunteered to work today, off the clock to help with paying for the window.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;2008022 said:


> My guy that busted my back window volunteered to work today, off the clock to help with paying for the window.


Must have felt bad about it.


----------



## CityGuy

Anybody familiar with portable generators?


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2008022 said:


> My guy that busted my back window volunteered to work today, off the clock to help with paying for the window.


That was nice of him.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2008016 said:


> Everyone sleeping in today?


Yes we are now you can sleep the day away while we are all up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm mowing @ 8 today, instead of 7.

Got 8-9 parks left. Hard to start those at 7 on a Saturday morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2008026 said:


> Anybody familiar with portable generators?


I've owned a few...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Anyone interested in a 36 exmark viking with vac Trac and jrco dethatcher? Also have a exmark 21 x series. I believe it's a 2011. I bought it in august of that year. Also have a cub ride on spreader. It's operational but could use some care. Viking also has a mulch kit. Great mower, but a 30 walk behind suit our needs better

Viking $2,500. Exmark 21 $600 cub spreader $500.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2008036 said:


> I've owned a few...


I am looking for a backup for when the power goes out to run my sump, deep freezer and fridge. All would be on detention cords. Sump on on approximately a 200 ft run, fridge on a 50 ft run and deep on a 20 Dr run. I know I will need heavy duty cords for this. Not sure what size generator I should be looking at?
I could go back and forth on fridge and deep freezer if need be.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2008042 said:


> I am looking for a backup for when the power goes out to run my sump, deep freezer and fridge. All would be on detention cords. Sump on on approximately a 200 ft run, fridge on a 50 ft run and deep on a 20 Dr run. I know I will need heavy duty cords for this. Not sure what size generator I should be looking at?
> I could go back and forth on fridge and deep freezer if need be.


Depends on how many watts those add up to.

My suggestion is a Honda eu2000 or eu3000 if you need 3000 watts.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;2008044 said:


> Depends on how many watts those add up to.
> 
> My suggestion is a Honda eu2000 or eu3000 if you need 3000 watts.


The 2000 is cheapest at Milica unclaimed freight $950, 3000 is at fleet farm for about $1600 I believe.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Warm and steamy today and tomorrow .

Yuck!


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2008030 said:


> Yes we are now you can sleep the day away while we are all up.


Ooo im up again.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2008046 said:


> Warm and steamy today and tomorrow .
> 
> Yuck!


Good stay inside hangover weather!


----------



## Ranger620

SnowGuy73;2008045 said:


> The 2000 is cheapest at Milica unclaimed freight $950, 3000 is at fleet farm for about $1600 I believe.


I have the 3000 and like it. Not sure why you would need to run the frig and freezer. Unless you keep opening them they should be good for 24 hrs min. I could see the frig if power is out for days. To run all 3 you'll need something bigger than the 3000. Especially if two kick in at once. Not sure if there is enough power at start up to do a frig or freezer. Get a battery backup for the sump that takes care of that one


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2008048 said:


> Good stay inside hangover weather!


This will be me tomorrow!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ranger620;2008051 said:


> I have the 3000 and like it. Not sure why you would need to run the frig and freezer. Unless you keep opening them they should be good for 24 hrs min. I could see the frig if power is out for days. To run all 3 you'll need something bigger than the 3000. Especially if two kick in at once. Not sure if there is enough power at start up to do a frig or freezer. Get a battery backup for the sump that takes care of that one


Good points!


----------



## qualitycut

1136 tee time.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;2008051 said:


> I have the 3000 and like it. Not sure why you would need to run the frig and freezer. Unless you keep opening them they should be good for 24 hrs min. I could see the frig if power is out for days. To run all 3 you'll need something bigger than the 3000. Especially if two kick in at once. Not sure if there is enough power at start up to do a frig or freezer. Get a battery backup for the sump that takes care of that one


If I put the battery back up on the sump, approximately how long will the battery last without charging?
Also if I did that would one of those little Honda suitcase style generators be sufficient to alternate between fridge and freezer , running 1 at a time for say an hour at a time.


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;2008056 said:


> If I put the battery back up on the sump, approximately how long will the battery last without charging?
> Also if I did that would one of those little Honda suitcase style generators be sufficient to alternate between fridge and freezer , running 1 at a time for say an hour at a time.


As far as how long the batter will last will determined by how often your sump comes on. They should have a chart on them for run time. I guess I never had a basement that needed a sump. I've been lucky every house I've owned the pump hasn't ever come on. Come to think of it the house I'm in now there's no pump in the basket. I lived here 9 years now. If it were me and my pump ran even after days of no rain I could justify a battery backup but if it only runs sometimes I'd risk it but that's me. I would just run to menards and get the battery backup if the need arose. But again that's me
As far as generators I don't think a suit case style ie the Honda 2000 will run your frig or freezer especially if there is an extension cord involved. With my 3000 I run a skill saw and compressor if compressor kicks on when the skill saw Is running that usually throws it into overload. With the 3000 I would try my frig and freezer if I needed but if I were buying one specifically for that reason I would go bigger get into the 5000 series maybe. Your frig and freezer should only be a 20 amp circuit and the 3000 is a 30 amp circuit but that initial start up is what draws all the power once running they take less


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Heavy dew and thick clover sucks!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2008051 said:


> I have the 3000 and like it. Not sure why you would need to run the frig and freezer. Unless you keep opening them they should be good for 24 hrs min. I could see the frig if power is out for days. To run all 3 you'll need something bigger than the 3000. Especially if two kick in at once. Not sure if there is enough power at start up to do a frig or freezer. Get a battery backup for the sump that takes care of that one


Someday I just want to get a big ol standby generator, run the whole house on it... My power goes out once or twice a month it seems and it doesn't appear to be a big emergency to Xcel...


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2008059 said:


> Someday I just want to get a big ol standby generator, run the whole house on it... My power goes out once or twice a month it seems and it doesn't appear to be a big emergency to Xcel...


I have wright count electric. They make xcel look like idiots. My power has gone out but their on it like flies on $&!? I don't think I've gone more than a few hours without power that I can remember. Longest was when the line broke from my pole to the house underground somewhere they were here same day I called


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2008058 said:


> Heavy dew and thick clover sucks!!


Hence the reason I'm putting off mowing at the cabin


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2008060 said:


> I have wright count electric. They make xcel look like idiots. My power has gone out but their on it like flies on $&!? I don't think I've gone more than a few hours without power that I can remember. Longest was when the line broke from my pole to the house underground somewhere they were here same day I called


Yeah I wish I had Wright-Hennepin... Less volume = better service


----------



## unit28

Thank god for.....
Venison. Had an awesome breakfast
Oatey. 1 pipe leak done
and my understanding wife, who's going to let me go fishing
instead of finishing mowing the lawn




fingers crossed


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;2008057 said:


> As far as how long the batter will last will determined by how often your sump comes on. They should have a chart on them for run time. I guess I never had a basement that needed a sump. I've been lucky every house I've owned the pump hasn't ever come on. Come to think of it the house I'm in now there's no pump in the basket. I lived here 9 years now. If it were me and my pump ran even after days of no rain I could justify a battery backup but if it only runs sometimes I'd risk it but that's me. I would just run to menards and get the battery backup if the need arose. But again that's me
> As far as generators I don't think a suit case style ie the Honda 2000 will run your frig or freezer especially if there is an extension cord involved. With my 3000 I run a skill saw and compressor if compressor kicks on when the skill saw Is running that usually throws it into overload. With the 3000 I would try my frig and freezer if I needed but if I were buying one specifically for that reason I would go bigger get into the 5000 series maybe. Your frig and freezer should only be a 20 amp circuit and the 3000 is a 30 amp circuit but that initial start up is what draws all the power once running they take less


Ok. Thanks for the info. Just starting the looking process.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;2008060 said:


> I have wright count electric. They make xcel look like idiots. My power has gone out but their on it like flies on $&!? I don't think I've gone more than a few hours without power that I can remember. Longest was when the line broke from my pole to the house underground somewhere they were here same day I called


They were always good. Worst I remember was 15 or so years ago parents went 3 days without power after the storms went through mound, long lake and Rogers. Mad scrable to barrow generators and cords.
Xcel has been good out here so far. Only been out for an hour at best. Just don't want to get caught.


----------



## Ranger620

unit28;2008063 said:


> Thank god for.....
> Venison. Had an awesome breakfast
> Oatey. 1 pipe leak done
> and my understanding wife, who's going to let me go fishing
> instead of finishing mowing the lawn
> 
> fingers crossed


I wanted to go fishing today before this wedding I have at 5 but nobody wanted to go. Kinda didn't want to go alone we'll see what tomorrow brings see how much I get done today


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2008066 said:


> I wanted to go fishing today before this wedding I have at 5 but nobody wanted to go. Kinda didn't want to go alone we'll see what tomorrow brings see how much I get done today


Shoulda asked!!


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2008068 said:


> Shoulda asked!!


Should have. The river is dead got a buddy down there now called to ask where to go. Jerk told me he was gonna work on the house all day. And he thought my wedding was noonish. Thinking of milacs maybe


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2008069 said:


> Should have. The river is dead got a buddy down there now called to ask where to go. Jerk told me he was gonna work on the house all day. And he thought my wedding was noonish. Thinking of milacs maybe


Milacs has been real hot from what I hear


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If I can get through this week with no rain, my cities and schools will get to where they can start to be skipped.


----------



## unit28

Best 1965 awd mustang commercial ever..mmmmm awd?


----------



## Polarismalibu

unit28;2008073 said:


> Best 1965 awd mustang commercial ever..mmmmm awd?


Looks like me plowing


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2008072 said:


> If I can get through this week with no rain, my cities and schools will get to where they can start to be skipped.


Looks line rain tomorrow Thursday and Friday as of now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2008075 said:


> Looks line rain tomorrow Thursday and Friday as of now


1/10" won't do much.


----------



## qualitycut

So mu buddies cousin who spends about 1800 a month between house and office is golfing with us, good tax write off today


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2008075 said:


> Looks line rain tomorrow Thursday and Friday as of now


Bring it...


----------



## unit28

Rainbow over me where my mower is currently in full operation. ......attm


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2008084 said:


> Rainbow over me where my mower is currently in full operation. ......attm


Fishing was a no go, eh?

Just dropped my guy off at the last two parks, heading to Chisago for some steak & eggs for lunch, then gonna knock out a couple schools. Hopefully enough time after that for 4-5 commercial spots.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2008076 said:


> 1/10" won't do much.


By then it will change to 1" probably


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2008086 said:


> By then it will change to 1" probably


I was hoping it would rain tomorrow. 10 year old's birthday party is at Skyzone.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I know some of you follow police clips on Facebook.

Did you see the video of the guy that drove a car il the rear ramps of a car hauler as a guy was trying to unload cars?


----------



## CityGuy

Is there a good chemical to get rid of quackgrass? Other than roundup and reseed?


----------



## mnlefty

What is it that makes mowing your own yard such a PITA, even for a turf guy that takes pride in a nice lawn?

What's the rule of thumb... cut it down to 1/3 of original height?


----------



## CityGuy

What a mess on 169. 
Hot mix all over .

Rollover on 169 over 94 in Maple Grove - Shutting Down WB to SB 169 ramp and 1-2 lanes on SB.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2008088 said:


> I know some of you follow police clips on Facebook.
> 
> Did you see the video of the guy that drove a car il the rear ramps of a car hauler as a guy was trying to unload cars?


When was that posted?

I did just see 169 got a fresh coat of pavement from a truck rolling on the bridge over 94.

Edit: just saw the video. Guarantee they were texting. Wonder if that guy made it?


----------



## Polarismalibu

How you roll a quad axle on a straight section of road I don't get. Unless he got cut off


----------



## Greenery

mnlefty;2008093 said:


> What is it that makes mowing your own yard such a PITA, even for a turf guy that takes pride in a nice lawn?
> 
> What's the rule of thumb... cut it down to 1/3 of original height?


My lawn is the worst in the neighborhood.

except for the neighbors backyard which it is looking likely to make it a full 2 years without being cut.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2008096 said:


> How you roll a quad axle on a straight section of road I don't get. Unless he got cut off


I would bet a 4 wheeler cut him off or he blew a steer tire.


----------



## Greenery

CityGuy;2008092 said:


> Is there a good chemical to get rid of quackgrass? Other than roundup and reseed?


I don't know if they sell certainty around here any longer. Didnt have much luck with it when I did try it 7 yrs or so ago.
I think it needed multiple follow up apps and wasn't affordable as a service.

Edit. Pretty sure it's no longer labeled for use on residential cool season grasses.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2008095 said:


> When was that posted?
> 
> I did just see 169 got a fresh coat of pavement from a truck rolling on the bridge over 94


Posted to Police Clips 2 hours ago.

It's a LiveLeak video, not edited. Be aware.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2008092 said:


> Is there a good chemical to get rid of quackgrass? Other than roundup and reseed?


Certainty was the go to, but like Greenery, I didn't have much luck.

Nothing that's economically feasible.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;2008100 said:


> Posted to Police Clips 2 hours ago.
> 
> It's a LiveLeak video, not edited. Be aware.


Just saw it. Not cool.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;2008101 said:


> Certainty was the go to, but like Greenery, I didn't have much luck.
> 
> Nothing that's economically feasible.


So option 1 is to till and reseed in the fall?

Would overseeding heavy after Green aereates my lawn in the fall help drive it out?


----------



## Greenery

CityGuy;2008103 said:


> So option 1 is to till and reseed in the fall?
> 
> Would overseeding heavy after Green aereates my lawn in the fall help drive it out?


Imo, yes. Double aerate, and if your lawn was a sod lawn stop at spikes and grab some bluegrass blend or whatever blend you prefer. 4-5 Lbs or so per 1000 sq.ft.

Late August early Sept.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;2008104 said:


> Imo, yes. Double aerate, and if your lawn was a sod lawn stop at spikes and grab some bluegrass blend or whatever blend you prefer. 4-5 Lbs or so per 1000 sq.ft.
> 
> Late August early Sept.


Solid advice......


----------



## CityGuy

Greenery;2008104 said:


> Imo, yes. Double aerate, and if your lawn was a sod lawn stop at spikes and grab some bluegrass blend or whatever blend you prefer. 4-5 Lbs or so per 1000 sq.ft.
> 
> Late August early Sept.


Not sure on did. 3rd owner. Will have Green double aereate and then seed heavy.

Use a hand broadcast or a wheeled spreader or by hand?


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;2008096 said:


> How you roll a quad axle on a straight section of road I don't get. Unless he got cut off


Ask SSS when the DOT is done with him.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

mnlefty;2008093 said:


> What is it that makes mowing your own yard such a PITA, even for a turf guy that takes pride in a nice lawn?
> 
> What's the rule of thumb... cut it down to 1/3 of original height?


If we all followed that, we would need to mow every 3-4 days


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2008107 said:


> Ask SSS when the DOT is done with him.


Ha.....................:waving:


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;2008107 said:


> Ask SSS when the DOT is done with him.


Lol that's a good one. The picture looked like a Oman-bros truck


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2008100 said:


> Posted to Police Clips 2 hours ago.
> 
> It's a LiveLeak video, not edited. Be aware.


That can't be real. How did his leg get there


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2008106 said:


> Not sure on did. 3rd owner. Will have Green double aereate and then seed heavy.
> 
> Use a hand broadcast or a wheeled spreader or by hand?


Your in buffalo?? I would put money on it being a sod lawn


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;2008112 said:


> Your in buffalo?? I would put money on it being a sod lawn


Montrose, the front yard is sod and the back yard would have been seed.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;2008113 said:


> Montrose, the front yard is sod and the back yard would have been seed.


Sounds about right


----------



## Polarismalibu

Guess the gf is doing lunch and shopping with her sisters and friends tomorrow. Guess it's gonna be a couch day for me


----------



## unit28

Quack grass. .....fluazifop


----------



## Greenery

unit28;2008116 said:


> Quack grass. .....fluazifop


Are their any products that contain that ingredient that are labeled for residential lawns?

Edit I see fusilade. May have to try some out.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2008113 said:


> Montrose, the front yard is sod and the back yard would have been seed.


Well Atleast someone knows my yard.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bbq ribs on the Grill that's what's for dinner here


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2008115 said:


> Guess the gf is doing lunch and shopping with her sisters and friends tomorrow. Guess it's gonna be a couch day for me


Lucky. Wife has a friend coming to see the kid. I scheduled my "drivers" training for fd tomorrow luckily.


----------



## CityGuy

Greenery;2008117 said:


> Are their any products that contain that ingredient that are labeled for residential lawns?
> 
> Edit I see fusilade. May have to try some out.


Commercial or can I get it at a Menards type place?


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2008120 said:


> Lucky. Wife has a friend coming to see the kid. I scheduled my "drivers" training for fd tomorrow luckily.


I was gonna say what bar do you want to meet at lol but I guess you gotta drive should be sober for that


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2008122 said:


> I was gonna say what bar do you want to meet at lol but I guess you gotta drive should be sober for that


Might be a good idea. Not like I really need this but the asst chief doesn't want to hear anyone bitc% about it. I don't blame him.


----------



## Greenery

CityGuy;2008121 said:


> Commercial or can I get it at a Menards type place?


Yeah Nevermind. I read the label it's not labeled for residential home lawns. It looks like it's a pain to use and could cause damage to other grasses.


----------



## unit28

Greenery;2008117 said:


> Are their any products that contain that ingredient that are labeled for residential lawns?
> 
> Edit I see fusilade. May have to try some out.


I used fusilade I I
and over the top in ornamental

for quacks in the lawn use .75 Oz and 1/2 Oz sticker pr. gl

Might need retreat every 30 days because low volume.

Should have 24% flop unless changed


----------



## Greenery

Unit, I would like to hear what product you use and your application methods to control quack.

And please more than a two word answer that leaves out the critical details.

Haha you beat me to it.


----------



## unit28

Greenery;2008124 said:


> Yeah Nevermind. I read the label it's not labeled for residential home lawns. It looks like it's a pain to use and could cause damage to other grasses.


Rated for non crop
FusiladeII


----------



## unit28

Greenery;2008126 said:


> Unit, I would like to hear what product you use and your application methods to control quack.
> 
> And please more than a two word answer that leaves out the critical details.
> 
> Or maybe that's part of the vast amount of knowledge you forgot that's greater than mine.


What........


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2008125 said:


> I used fusilade I I
> and over the top in ornamental
> 
> for quacks in the lawn use .75 Oz and 1/2 Oz sticker pr. gl
> 
> Might need retreat every 30 days because low volume.
> 
> Should have 24% flop unless changed


Hmmmmmmmmm... Interesting...


----------



## Greenery

This... It very clearly says not for use on home lawns.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2008123 said:


> Might be a good idea. Not like I really need this but the asst chief doesn't want to hear anyone bitc% about it. I don't blame him.


If you get done and need a beer I am so down for that. Your not to far away from me


----------



## unit28

Oh, 
And it's a beast on nuts edge

Always had that in beds
What a piano to clean out
But the fusilade worked awesomely


----------



## unit28

Well, not really. There are two Fusilade products on the market, Fusilade II and Fusilade DX. The Fusilade II label says right on the top of the label that it is, “For the control of grass weeds in landscape areas, roadsides, nurseries, greenhouses, flower beds, groundcovers, interiorscapes, parks, sport fields, golf courses, commercial and residential sites.” No mention of wildlands, natural areas, open space, nada. Fusilade DX is the ag herbicide, labeled for use on crops, non-bearing crops and “listed” non-crop areas. The wording on the label says, “Agricultural noncrop areas include: around farm buildings and farm equipment storage yards and other agricultural noncropland areas.”


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2008132 said:


> If you get done and need a beer I am so down for that. Your not to far away from me


Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Greenery

unit28;2008134 said:


> Well, not really. There are two Fusilade products on the market, Fusilade II and Fusilade DX. The Fusilade II label says right on the top of the label that it is, "For the control of grass weeds in landscape areas, roadsides, nurseries, greenhouses, flower beds, groundcovers, interiorscapes, parks, sport fields, golf courses, commercial and residential sites." No mention of wildlands, natural areas, open space, nada. Fusilade DX is the ag herbicide, labeled for use on crops, non-bearing crops and "listed" non-crop areas. The wording on the label says, "Agricultural noncrop areas include: around farm buildings and farm equipment storage yards and other agricultural noncropland areas."


Yes really, my screen shot clearly shows fusilade 2 and it also clearly shows not for use on home lawns.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

It also say to stay off fescue in the summer


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Went to get the oil changed in the 14 3500. Found a beautiful black chasing cab at the dealer. 4 door too. Thought about trading the 06 ram in on it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Okay okay okay.... Does NWS have a weekend crew that just puts rain everyday just for the hell of it now?

Seems like every weekend it gets posted for rain every day.

I'm at 70 tonight 60 tomorrow, 60 Monday, fog Tuesday then 40 40 40.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2008141 said:


>


So that one looks good to go?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2008143 said:


> So that one looks good to go?


Looks like it. I don't get why the same product has 2 different labels?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Wild sing dubnyk to six year deal


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2008145 said:


> Wild sing dubnyk to six year deal


What did they give him?


----------



## Ranger620

I saw wild got ex gopher player mike Riley too


----------



## Greenery

cbservicesllc;2008143 said:


> So that one looks good to go?


Residential landscapes - yes
Residential turf - no


----------



## Greenery

jimslawnsnow;2008144 said:


> Looks like it. I don't get why the same product has 2 different labels?


It doesnt....


----------



## TKLAWN

Ranger620;2008146 said:


> What did they give him?


6 years $26m... I'm fine with that 4 years would have been better but he kinda had us.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Greenery;2008149 said:


> It doesnt....


The one I posted isn't very clear. Depending on how you read it it could go either way. It says for ornamental and turf grasses and then says commercial and residential areas


----------



## Drakeslayer

Ranger620;2008147 said:


> I saw wild got ex gopher player mike Riley too


Might be because his dad is a minority owner. Why wouldn't he have picked Chicago?


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;2008142 said:


> Okay okay okay.... Does NWS have a weekend crew that just puts rain everyday just for the hell of it now?
> 
> Seems like every weekend it gets posted for rain every day.
> 
> I'm at 70 tonight 60 tomorrow, 60 Monday, fog Tuesday then 40 40 40.


I show 90% Thursday already.

Clowns


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2008115 said:


> Guess the gf is doing lunch and shopping with her sisters and friends tomorrow. Guess it's gonna be a couch day for me


I should have done that, 2 cases of beer between 4 of us on the course, now to red cow for my dads bday


----------



## CityGuy

That's alot of rain heading this way tonight.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2008155 said:


> I should have done that, 2 cases of beer between 4 of us on the course, now to red cow for my dads bday


Jeez you must have shot great on he 18th


----------



## Green Grass

Another dump truck napping by Clearwater


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;2008159 said:


> Another dump truck napping by Clearwater


Seriously?? Two in one day.


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;2008160 said:


> Seriously?? Two in one day.


They must be getting tired.


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;2008094 said:


> What a mess on 169.
> Hot mix all over .
> 
> Rollover on 169 over 94 in Maple Grove - Shutting Down WB to SB 169 ramp and 1-2 lanes on SB.


It wasn't us. Any idea who it was that rolled?? Not too many of us paving today.

Edit: Just saw a picture and it looks like our neighbors maybe.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;2008159 said:


> Another dump truck napping by Clearwater


Who is this now.


----------



## Ranger620

Drakeslayer;2008152 said:


> Might be because his dad is a minority owner. Why wouldn't he have picked Chicago?


Really? Didn't know that cool though that he could have went to Chicago and stayed here though


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2008151 said:


> The one I posted isn't very clear. Depending on how you read it it could go either way. It says for ornamental and turf grasses and then says commercial and residential areas


Right......


----------



## Greenery

cbservicesllc;2008166 said:


> Right......


Jims pic is of label on the front of the bottle. Yes it has ornamental and turf uses, both residential and commercial. But you need to read the supplied info to determine what residential uses its for and what commercial uses its for.

If you actually read the supplied directions there is no confusion. It is NOT labeled for home turf use. It couldn't be any clearer.

Don't you guys think that if there was a readily available product on the market for quack that all of us wouldn't have known about it.

That's why certainty was a big deal back in the day.. It was a flop and I do believe was removed from our market, it's only useful on warm season grasses much like this stuff.


----------



## unit28

Greenery;2008148 said:


> Residential landscapes - yes
> Residential turf - no


Rainfast in one hourEliminates expense of costly hand-weedingActive Ingredient, Fluazifop-P-butyl -- 24.5%,*moves quickly to all growing points, destroying the entire plantFor use in a wide variety of ornamental settings and in turfBroad-spectrum control of annual and perennial grass weedsFor control of of grass weeds in landscaped areas, roadsides, nurseries, greenhouses, flower beds, groundcovers, interiorscapes, parks, sports fields, golf courses, commercial & residential areas.


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;2008163 said:


> It wasn't us. Any idea who it was that rolled?? Not too many of us paving today.
> 
> Edit: Just saw a picture and it looks like our neighbors maybe.


Right down the "hahl" from you..... Too bad.


----------



## Greenery

unit28;2008171 said:


> Rainfast in one hourEliminates expense of costly hand-weedingActive Ingredient, Fluazifop-P-butyl -- 24.5%,*moves quickly to all growing points, destroying the entire plantFor use in a wide variety of ornamental settings and in turfBroad-spectrum control of annual and perennial grass weedsFor control of of grass weeds in landscaped areas, roadsides, nurseries, greenhouses, flower beds, groundcovers, interiorscapes, parks, sports fields, golf courses, commercial & residential areas.


Holy ****. Did you read the screen shot of the directions I posted??????
Under turf uses it says "NOT FOR HOME LAWNS".... ...

When it talks about residential it is directed at ornamental use NOT lawns.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I wonder why it wouldn't be used for home lawns, but used on sports fields and golf courses??


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;2008172 said:


> Right down the "hahl" from you..... Too bad.


I hate seeing accidents like this. The worst one I heard of was a dump truck spilling asphalt on a convertible. Horrific.

**I'm trying to decode the Hahl part. Still not sure who you mean.


----------



## unit28

Greenery;2008170 said:


> Jims pic is of label on the front of the bottle. Yes it has ornamental and turf uses, both residential and commercial. But you need to read the supplied info to determine what residential uses its for and what commercial uses its for.
> 
> If you actually read the supplied directions there is no confusion. It is NOT labeled for home turf use. It couldn't be any clearer.
> 
> Don't you guys think that if there was a readily available product on the market for quack that all of us wouldn't have known about it.
> 
> That's why certainty was a big deal back in the day.. It was a flop and I do believe was removed from our market, it's only useful on warm season grasses much like this stuff.


Sorry fusilade is a Bermuda control mainly used in southern states


----------



## unit28

If you reach the effectiveness
It's 90% on quack


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;2008163 said:


> It wasn't us. Any idea who it was that rolled?? Not too many of us paving today.
> 
> Edit: Just saw a picture and it looks like our neighbors maybe.


Heard rumor of mn roadways


----------



## unit28

Greenery;2008173 said:


> Holy ****. Did you read the screen shot of the directions I posted??????
> Under turf uses it says "NOT FOR HOME LAWNS".... ...
> 
> When it talks about residential it is directed at ornamental use NOT lawns.


Not for blanket soray

I never
do


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;2008179 said:


> Heard rumor of mn roadways


That's my neighbor. It looks like one of their Quads. I'll have to look tomorrow and see if I find the truck in the yard. The last one they rolled got towed to the yard. It's one of my biggest fears with big trucks on the road everyday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Be careful of those tree branches. Coulda swore it went through my eyeball.






I won't leave the pic up....


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;2008182 said:


> That's my neighbor. It looks like one of their Quads. I'll have to look tomorrow and see if I find the truck in the yard. The last one they rolled got towed to the yard. It's one of my biggest fears with big trucks on the road everyday.


Stuff happens. Most of the time it's not the drivers fault.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2008184 said:


> Be careful of those tree branches. Coulda swore it went through my eyeball.
> 
> I won't leave the pic up....


Had one do that last week. Scary stuff. 
Hike with a guy who lost one while hiking in the woods.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2008174 said:


> I wonder why it wouldn't be used for home lawns, but used on sports fields and golf courses??


In the non ag non crop section on my label it says residential
sports , golf, commercial undesirable grasses can be suppressed with fusilade II


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;2008185 said:


> Stuff happens. Most of the time it's not the drivers fault.


Typically that's true but when you're cruising down the road with 60,000+ pounds you can't drive like you're in a car. Space, space, and more space. Always look for escape routes and keeping an eye on every car remotely close to you. We've been lucky, 55 years and not one accident.

I did spin a dump truck 180º on 169 and 494. Miraculously there was nobody around me.


----------



## unit28

Last time.......




NONAGRICULTURAL USES—NONCROP AREAS, ORNAMENTALS, AND TURF
FUSILADE II Turf and Ornamental Herbicide can be used to control annual
and perennial grass weeds in noncrop areas. Noncrop areas include air-
ports, cemeteries, electric transformer stations and sub-stations, pipeline
pumping stations, around buildings, storage yards, fence lines, parkways,
roadsides, rights-of-way, and similar noncropland areas. See “TABLES I to
IV” for specific recommended uses.
FUSILADE II Turf and Ornamental Herbicide can be used to control annual
and perennial grass weeds in many newly transplanted and established
nongrassy ornamentals, trees, shrubs, and ground covers. See “TABLES I to
IV” for specific recommended uses.
FUSILADE II Turf and Ornamental Herbicide may also be used to suppress
and eventually control some undesirable grasses


in turf areas of 

golf courses and residential, commercial, public, and industrial buildings.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have used Fusilade II. It works. JDL sells "Over the Top" which replaces Fusilade.

Fusilade would stunt "good" grass and I wonder if that's why they don't rate it for home use.

Someone has too much grassy weeds in their turf at home, use it, then stare at all the bad spots and sue Fusilade. 

In sports fields / golf courses, it wouldn't be so confined to one area, so not as noticible???


----------



## unit28

I didn't finish mowing either
thought I'd get to go fishing with the grandkids,
but instead wife took us to pick strawberries.

I'm going fishing in the morning before she gets up.

Fishing or bust......
It's guaranteed now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This eyeball thing is going to screw up my plans to finish this school. Dangnabbit.


----------



## Greenery

Nice night out....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like most of the rain is gonna slide SW of me.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2008193 said:


> I have used Fusilade II. It works. JDL sells "Over the Top" which replaces Fusilade.
> 
> Fusilade would stunt "good" grass and I wonder if that's why they don't rate it for home use.
> 
> Someone has too much grassy weeds in their turf at home, use it, then stare at all the bad spots and sue Fusilade.
> 
> In sports fields / golf courses, it wouldn't be so confined to one area, so not as noticible???


Not familiar with jdl over the top
ingredients?

The fusilade dx would be bad on resi turf
but so would a lot of anything else if you're not following label


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2008164 said:


> Who is this now.


I do not know who the second one was.


----------



## Green Grass

It's getting humid in Watkins


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS, realized Ple-haul is west from you guys. Either way crappy deal.


----------



## unit28

Greenery;2008204 said:


> Copy and paste from uofm website. This is the chemical control they suggest for quackgrass in a lawn. Why wouldn't they list your stuff if it was an approved method?
> 
> "10)*Non-selective - Postemergence (Lawns)
> 
> Non-selective, postemergence herbicides can be used to control*perennial grassy weeds*such as quackgrass, tall fescue, and creeping bentgrass in home lawns as well as many differentbroadleaf weeds. The most common active ingredients for home use include glyphosate (e.g., Round-Up among many others) and glufosinate ammonium (e.g., Finale).*Since both the weedy plants AND lawn grasses will be killed by these products, you will need to reseed or resod the treated areas.*Typically that can occur in 10 to 14 days after treatment. However, be sure to follow product label directions exactly for use and application."


I'll give them an improved app

Hand pull it all


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2008209 said:


> It's getting humid in Watkins


What are you doing there?


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;2008210 said:


> SSS, realized Ple-haul is west from you guys. Either way crappy deal.


Oh....now I get it. It's been a long day. They are not that far away but that's not their truck. I've gone over this scenario many times in my head. I hopw I never have to deal with it. Could have been a lot worse.


----------



## CityGuy

Rain is coming right down 94. Leading edge is just west of St. Cloud.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;2008213 said:


> Oh....now I get it. It's been a long day. They are not that far away but that's not their truck. I've gone over this scenario many times in my head. I hopw I never have to deal with it. Could have been a lot worse.


I'm thinking steer tire blew but can't tell in the picture.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2008215 said:


> I'm thinking steer tire blew but can't tell in the picture.


Sting location page, guys that took the pics said the skid marks went left, then right, like someone came off the ramp and cut the truck off


----------



## albhb3

maybe I wont be going to the cabin next weekend sounds nasty up there right now


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2008217 said:


> Sting location page, guys that took the pics said the skid marks went left, then right, like someone came off the ramp and cut the truck off


Can you point me in the direction of the sting page you guys always talk about?

Thanks!


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;2008219 said:


> Can you point me in the direction of the sting page you guys always talk about?
> 
> Thanks!


Facebook mn dot sting location


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;2008222 said:


> Facebook mn dot sting


I guess I needed to space out the MN...DOT. Thanks. And yes that's the neighbors truck. #62


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;2008225 said:


> I guess I needed to space out the MN...DOT. Thanks. And yes that's the neighbors truck. #62


Was it a newer truck? Shaker or Pete can't really tell.


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;2008226 said:


> Was it a newer truck? Shaker or Pete can't really tell.


This might be one of their newer Peterbilt's. If it was a tri-axle I would say Sterling.

***Pretty sure its one of the Petes. That really sucks. I'll see if I can get some picks tomorrow.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2008212 said:


> What are you doing there?


Wife forgot her phone so I brought it to her and had dinner there.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;2008191 said:


> Typically that's true but when you're cruising down the road with 60,000+ pounds you can't drive like you're in a car. Space, space, and more space. Always look for escape routes and keeping an eye on every car remotely close to you. We've been lucky, 55 years and not one accident.
> 
> I did spin a dump truck 180º on 169 and 494. Miraculously there was nobody around me.


I'm guessing that was his escape to avoid someone.

How did you manage to spin one?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2008229 said:


> I'm guessing that was his escape to avoid someone.
> 
> How did you manage to spin one?


I would think ice if he was hauling snow


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;2008229 said:


> I'm guessing that was his escape to avoid someone.
> 
> How did you manage to spin one?


There once were stoplights on 169 South of 494. At Anderson Lakes the light turned red and I hit the brakes and they locked up. Its was raining hard at the time and the truck spun around and I was facing the wrong direction. Usually a busy area but not a car for at least 300'. I now drive like an old lady.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My eye is crusted over. But I'm a trooper. 

Just finished the school, headed to get my mower/trimmer from my guy and pick up a pizza.

We'll see if I can see in the morning.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Why is the RAP going straight up through noon tomorrow??????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2008233 said:


> Why is the RAP going straight up through noon tomorrow??????


Because it's following the lead of the new weekend NWS guys.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;2008231 said:


> There once were stoplights on 169 South of 494. At Anderson Lakes the light turned red and I hit the brakes and they locked up. Its was raining hard at the time and the truck spun around and I was facing the wrong direction. Usually a busy area but not a car for at least 300'. I now drive like an old lady.


Did you have to replace the seat or just your shorts? Must have been a interesting ride.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;2008235 said:


> Did you have to replace the seat or just your shorts? Must have been a interesting ride.


It was. I would have wiped out several cars had they been next to me.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;2008236 said:


> It was. I would have wiped out several cars had they been next to me.


The old guy who helps on the farm was on the way to town with a load of corn. Not sure why since we dry and store most of it. We'll anyway he had a lady pull put in front of him and locked the air brakes. He said the truck wanted to tip. That lady moved out on her husband the next day and rarely goes back. We didn't find that out for about a year. I guess her eyes were going bad


----------



## Polarismalibu

Thunder here


----------



## Drakeslayer

Polarismalibu;2008239 said:


> Thunder here


From down under?


----------



## Drakeslayer

Raining in carver


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;2008240 said:


> From down under?


And the sky


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Storms blossoming on the north side.


----------



## unit28

Just hope we don't get what's been
posted on earlier storm reports


----------



## Polarismalibu

unit28;2008244 said:


> Just hope we don't get what's been
> posted on earlier storm reports


Yeah that's my thinking too .


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2008244 said:


> Just hope we don't get what's been
> posted on earlier storm reports


We won't. NWS said severe weather risk low. No need for extending watches or warnings.


----------



## unit28

CityGuy;2008214 said:


> Rain is coming right down 94. Leading edge is just west of St. Cloud.


NWS reposted their local HWO
said mainly along and east of 35 into tomorrow

And this to cover their tail

DAY ONE...TONIGHT. THUNDERSTORMS WILL CONTINUE TO SHIFT EAST OVER EASTERN AND SOUTHERN MINNESOTA INTO WESTERN WISCONSIN OVERNIGHT. SEVERE WEATHER CHANCES ARE QUITE LOW

BUT CANNOT BE RULED OUT. LARGE HAIL AND DAMAGING WINDS WILL BE THE THREATS WITH THE STRONGEST STORMS.


----------



## CityGuy

64° cloudy Slight breeze


----------



## SnowGuy73

64° overcast light breeze.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

So much for a couple tenths of rain. Must have close 2". Coffee cup left on the grill has that much in it


----------



## SnowGuy73

Heavy dew/rain soaked.


----------



## CityGuy

Wow it's amazing how much work I can get done around the house while the wife and kid sleep.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My driveway is barely wet, from what I can barely see.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Time to go get the 13 year old out of bed so he can help me get 2 more schools done before his brother's birthday party at SkyZone.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2008260 said:


> Time to go get the 13 year old out of bed so he can help me get 2 more schools done before his brother's birthday party at SkyZone.


Are you jumping too? That place kicks your ass big time


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;2008074 said:


> Looks like me plowing


That is me plowing, ask quality. ......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2008266 said:


> Are you jumping too? That place kicks your ass big time


Probably. Not sure what the plan is exactly.


----------



## SnowGuy73

City, acme tool has eu2000 generators for $999 shipped to your house advertised in outdoor news this week .


----------



## MNPLOWCO

SnowGuy73;2008269 said:


> City, acme tool has eu2000 generators for $999 shipped to your house advertised in outdoor news this week .


City, I run an Onan 3500 when the power is out. With that, I can run a refrigerator/freezer combo, a light fixture, my Big screen tv with direct and
gaming systems AND an Air conditioning unit (portable). I would go with
3500. The North star system at Northern tools are priced well. i bought my onan on sale for 695.00 Honda's are great but they are twice to three times the expense. I have had my onan for 7 years without a
problem.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Saw a 6.0 ford plow truck with 339k on it. Has a western v on it. They want 11k for the pair


----------



## MNPLOWCO

jimslawnsnow;2008272 said:


> Saw a 6.0 ford plow truck with 339k on it. Has a western v on it. They want 11k for the pair


Wow, that's only 13.61 times around the earth at the equator. I wonder how much
of that was in reverse while plowing?


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2008272 said:


> Saw a 6.0 ford plow truck with 339k on it. Has a western v on it. They want 11k for the pair


Way to much money


----------



## unit28

Back in from fishing a new spot
Going to fix the mower now


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2008259 said:


> My driveway is barely wet, from what I can barely see.


Most of it was east of 35
But the grass is very wet attm.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2008275 said:


> Way to much money


Another 40k more you can buy new with no head aches. They have a nice chevy 2500 fully loaded for an 03 I think it was for less. It had 160k. It would make more sense to buy that and put a plow on it. Why would they mark it so high? Sheesh


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Every pot hole is full again. Have one that 5" deep in the back yard


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2008278 said:


> Another 40k more you can buy new with no head aches. They have a nice chevy 2500 fully loaded for an 03 I think it was for less. It had 160k. It would make more sense to buy that and put a plow on it. Why would they mark it so high? Sheesh


Because they think they can get someone who knows nothing about diesels to take it. Everyone that knows anything about them won't touch it.


----------



## Camden

SnowGuy73;2008269 said:


> City, acme tool has eu2000 generators for $999 shipped to your house advertised in outdoor news this week .


I carry this generator with me in the toolbox of my truck and it's been fantastic ---> http://www.northerntool.com/shop/to...uo_-4vHXGOKqCkqIraAzm8nxvJzGG3NxhaxoC7Rjw_wcB

It's 99% copied straight from Honda. I compared it to the EU2000 and the only difference I could find was that the spark plug was in a different location. Other than that it's apples to apples for 1/2 the price.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2008269 said:


> City, acme tool has eu2000 generators for $999 shipped to your house advertised in outdoor news this week .


Was just looking at acme.


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;2008281 said:


> I carry this generator with me in the toolbox of my truck and it's been fantastic ---> http://www.northerntool.com/shop/to...uo_-4vHXGOKqCkqIraAzm8nxvJzGG3NxhaxoC7Rjw_wcB
> 
> It's 99% copied straight from Honda. I compared it to the EU2000 and the only difference I could find was that the spark plug was in a different location. Other than that it's apples to apples for 1/2 the price.


That's kinda what the wife is thinking just not sure it has enough juice to power a fridge/freezer or the deep freezer either t the same time or separate. 
I kinda want a bigger one just so I don't have to get up and switch cords in the middle of the night of the power goes out. Plus if I do the battery backup on the sump if I were to need to recharge the battery on a long outage it will be about a 200' run with a cord.


----------



## Bill1090

65*
Light rain.


----------



## Camden

If you're not concerned with portability then get a big enough one right away that'll handle everything you need. I intentionally went with a small one so I can lug it around easier.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2008281 said:


> I carry this generator with me in the toolbox of my truck and it's been fantastic ---> http://www.northerntool.com/shop/to...uo_-4vHXGOKqCkqIraAzm8nxvJzGG3NxhaxoC7Rjw_wcB
> 
> It's 99% copied straight from Honda. I compared it to the EU2000 and the only difference I could find was that the spark plug was in a different location. Other than that it's apples to apples for 1/2 the price.


We have that one for the ice house. Works great no point in paying the extra for the Honda.


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;2008280 said:


> Because they think they can get someone who knows nothing about diesels to take it. Everyone that knows anything about them won't touch it.


here we go again  the 7.3 had more in warranty claims then the 6.0 ever did....piss poor training on fords part, was probably the biggest contribution to the headaches, and an engine that needed more upkeep then the 7.3 mechanical vs computer...How many of those claims were by guys who threw tuners on cranked up the juice and then went and cried about it...throw a monitor on em and watch em and take care of things as they come up and your fine....wanna make big horsepower fine but your gonna strip it down to the block and build up... now wheres my soapbox


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;2008288 said:


> here we go again  the 7.3 had more in warranty claims then the 6.0 ever did....piss poor training on fords part, was probably the biggest contribution to the headaches, and an engine that needed more upkeep then the 7.3 mechanical vs computer...How many of those claims were by guys who threw tuners on cranked up the juice and then went and cried about it...throw a monitor on em and watch em and take care of things as they come up and your fine....wanna make big horsepower fine but your gonna strip it down to the block and build up... now wheres my soapbox


I wasn't saying it just because it's a 6.0. Same goes for the 7.3 they want a arm and a leg for those too and there just not worth it. But to each there own


----------



## Polarismalibu

Now I have a chance of rain all week


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;2008289 said:


> I wasn't saying it just because it's a 6.0. Same goes for the 7.3 they want a arm and a leg for those too and there just not worth it. But thanks


Hey hey hey. I'd like to think I'm sitting on a small goldmine here.


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2008281 said:


> I carry this generator with me in the toolbox of my truck and it's been fantastic ---> http://www.northerntool.com/shop/to...uo_-4vHXGOKqCkqIraAzm8nxvJzGG3NxhaxoC7Rjw_wcB
> 
> It's 99% copied straight from Honda. I compared it to the EU2000 and the only difference I could find was that the spark plug was in a different location. Other than that it's apples to apples for 1/2 the price.


Well that and the 20cc of displacement it's missing. Not saying it's a bad one to carry at a good price but....


----------



## Bill1090

City, how much are you looking to spend on a generator?


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2008287 said:


> We have that one for the ice house. Works great no point in paying the extra for the Honda.


Can't argue with that. Unless you want it to last FOREVER.


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2008286 said:


> If you're not concerned with portability then get a big enough one right away that'll handle everything you need. I intentionally went with a small one so I can lug it around easier.


This. And the generators you are talking about are expensive because of the intended use. They are QUIET. Meant for being around while it is running. If you have a place to put it that won't disturb you while the power is out go with just a normal one. Way more bang for your buck.


----------



## Doughboy12

Full disclosure. I have a EU3000iS


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;2008294 said:


> City, how much are you looking to spend on a generator?


The less the better but most likely in the 600 range for a new one.


----------



## Bill1090

http://www.farmandfleet.com/m/produ...-6250w-5000w-gasoline-portable-generator.html

Not sure if you guys have any Farm and Fleets up there but I know a few guys down here that have these and like them. Fleet Farm might carry them also.


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;2008302 said:


> http://www.farmandfleet.com/m/produ...-6250w-5000w-gasoline-portable-generator.html
> 
> Not sure if you guys have any Farm and Fleets up there but I know a few guys down here that have these and like them. Fleet Farm might carry them also.


That is more in line for a house back up power I was referring to. No need for it to be supper quiet. Those can be loud though.


----------



## Doughboy12

I have heard these are good too.

http://m.lowes.com/pd/Generac-GP-5500-Running-Watts-Portable-Generator-with-Generac-Engine/3449766


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;2008303 said:


> That is more in line for a house back up power I was referring to. No need for it to be supper quiet. Those can be loud though.


The louder the better!


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;2008305 said:


> The louder the better!


Doh'k. :waving:


----------



## unit28

Oh boy.......


----------



## Doughboy12

Highway thru Hell marathon. Attm


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;2008309 said:


> Highway thru Hell marathon. Attm


Lunch at lord Fletcher's for this guy. I know the rules but I don't do tiny pic


----------



## unit28

banonea;2008267 said:


> That is me plowing, ask quality. ......


Note to self
Bring aspirin and crash helmet when riding with bano


----------



## Bill1090

Looking at new plows... how good is the Wideout at backdragging? What about the MVP3?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;2008312 said:


> Looking at new plows... how good is the Wideout at backdragging? What about the MVP3?


Wideout dose a good job . Better then the v's


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2008310 said:


> Lunch at lord Fletcher's for this guy. I know the rules but I don't do tiny pic


To bad there food sucks for the price


----------



## unit28

Temps will be cooler than expected this week?

Good time to manage the lawn pests


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;2008302 said:


> http://www.farmandfleet.com/m/produ...-6250w-5000w-gasoline-portable-generator.html
> 
> Not sure if you guys have any Farm and Fleets up there but I know a few guys down here that have these and like them. Fleet Farm might carry them also.


That's about 5he size I am likely going to end up with.


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;2008312 said:


> Looking at new plows... how good is the Wideout at backdragging? What about the MVP3?


Not that I have a lot of experience at it my MPV3 w/back drag angle did just fine. For me anyway. Quality's clients didn't complain either. 
Not to mention I can move it to any position at any time. On the ground or not.


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;2008314 said:


> To bad there food sucks for the price


Not if your drunk..

Monday night burgers are a alright deal.


----------



## Camden

Bill1090;2008312 said:


> Looking at new plows... how good is the Wideout at backdragging? What about the MVP3?


Wideout's backdrag the best out of any plow I've ever owned. I've had all the major manufacturers too so I'm not saying that because I'm a Western-guy.



Polarismalibu;2008313 said:


> Wideout dose a good job . Better then the v's


Yep. I still love V plows more but WOs do backdrag better.


----------



## unit28

6 Troopers staging On 65......


----------



## CityGuy

Feels kinda muggy out.


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like the storm call just west of St Cloud is growing.


----------



## unit28

CityGuy;2008323 said:


> Feels kinda muggy out.


Dew points up


----------



## unit28

CityGuy;2008324 said:


> Looks like the storm call just west of St Cloud is growing.


That's why I posted awhile ago..

..oh bouy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Pouring in Oakdale.


----------



## unit28

Fortune cookie I got today
Pure logic is the ruin of the spirit

But my motto is 
Never surrender


I'm torn......sigh


----------



## CityGuy

Light sprinkles and a few rumbles of thunder.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Lots of thunder here


----------



## CityGuy

Holy downpour and wind.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Downpour now


----------



## Polarismalibu

As dark as mid night here. Few bursts of hail


----------



## NorthernProServ

She's coming


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;2008337 said:


> She's coming


Yeah I would stay on the roof lol


----------



## SSS Inc.

NorthernProServ;2008337 said:


> She's coming


what are you doing in Richfield


----------



## CityGuy

And Sun's back out.


----------



## SSS Inc.

can anyone tell me if its raining in Rogers specifically near Boyer trucks


----------



## unit28

Mostly done here

Temps fell so far that there's steam on the roads

68* attm


----------



## unit28

Sx3 called it
That rap was on this rain yesterday


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;2008339 said:


> what are you doing in Richfield


Spying on you, haha..

Roof top BBQ about to be cut short


----------



## NorthernProServ

At 60% chance for tomorrow and tomorrow night


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;2008341 said:


> can anyone tell me if its raining in Rogers specifically near Boyer trucks


Was downpour ten min ago in elk river now and not raining
What you doing in my hood? Could have brought me some brushes and a load of millings


----------



## SnowGuy73

I hear thunder.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Just watched a lady at FF gas station spit on bird crap then rub it off with her thumb. Gross!! Why not use the window squeegee?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

It's dark all around me. Rain on the radar to the north and to the east. Seperate cells


----------



## SnowGuy73

Wind picked up.


----------



## SnowGuy73

A few sprinkles.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Raining.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Sweet! Just won $100 on a moola lottery ticket


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Whoa, Just got slammed. 40 mph plus gusts and heavy rain. Hwy 7 water back up from the median into the fast land. Shooting a few thousand gallons over the
concrete lane dividers. Yehawww


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Darned if I didn't wash the rig this morning.


----------



## Camden

So yesterday we were out on the pontoon when we saw storm clouds headed our way. I looked at the radar and I said "we gotta get outta here". My wife and daughter wanted to stay just a little longer (pontoon was attached to a dock). The wind picked up and I said we gotta go NOW...I untied the boat and my wife shoved me off. Well, the waves took me right into the dock and now the pontoon is all scratched up. 100% preventable. We should've left much earlier but not only that I shouldn't have attempted to leave when the waves were coming in so hard. Stupid stupid me....:crying:


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Sorry Camden, first instinct is usually right. Always better sooner than later.
Hope it isnt too noticeable.


----------



## Camden

Oh it's noticeable. Thankfully it's just aluminum and not fiberglass. I'll be able to have a body guy repaint everything but it's going to be a $1k job at least.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

That's one expensive 1/2 hour you'd like to get back, I'm sure!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Absolutely no wind down here. No rain at home or town but in the middle. Kinda odd


----------



## SSS Inc.

NorthernProServ;2008344 said:


> Spying on you, haha..
> 
> Roof top BBQ about to be cut short


Ha.... Can't see my house from Richfield but I do see a pretty nice Trap Rock Chip Seal at that TCF bank in the picture that was done about ten years ago. Thumbs Up



Ranger620;2008346 said:


> Was downpour ten min ago in elk river now and not raining
> What you doing in my hood? Could have brought me some brushes and a load of millings


We were all over Rogers and Anoka today. Sealcoating and Cracksealing. I'm pretty sure are last job had enough time to dry. Right near Boyer and we finished around 1:45. It was already half dry when we left.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Watching the radar the heavy stormy stuff is headed my way. Time to break out the Jesus mowers and waders for the trimmer guy


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;2008341 said:


> can anyone tell me if its raining in Rogers specifically near Boyer trucks


It rained like a mofo. What are you going up here for??


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sun is back out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I don't like the new pictures on the Noaa weather app forecast page, hard to see what it shows .


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;2008369 said:


> It rained like a mofo. What are you going up here for??


We cover the entire metro. You have to if you want to work for the big property companies. Rogers isn't that far from us.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2008371 said:


> I don't like the new pictures on the Noaa weather app forecast page, hard to see what it shows .


I agree.....


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;2008373 said:


> We cover the entire metro. You have to if you want to work for the big property companies. Rogers isn't that far from us.


Yeah I know the feeling. I have done stuff down by you just to keep people happy. It's not to bad of a drive on weekends but weekdays it's horrible


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If any of you guys that don't have much going on, I have about 15 yards of mulch to spread tomorrow in Maplewood. 90% can be shoveled directly from the trailer. $500. I will have the mulch there.

My two people I had lined up, one's mom died This morning, the other I haven't heard from since Thursday.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Raining again down here


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;2008375 said:


> Yeah I know the feeling. I have done stuff down by you just to keep people happy. It's not to bad of a drive on weekends but weekdays it's horrible


Don't get me wrong, we won't go too far to fill a pothole unless its a good customer. Most of our projects are of the larger variety so even driving an hour is not a big deal. We will be in Hutchinson, Monticello, Buffalo, Lester Prarie to name a few in the next few weeks.

**One customer emailed about the rain that hit. Thinking we are good but I'm not driving to Rogers to find out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oop, just heard from the one guy (not the neighbor gal who's mom died).

Anyways, from the sounds of it, he may or may not have violated a restraining order with his son's mom.

When he left, supposedly the cops showed up, and he may or may not have blown a .11.

I'm not sure if he was driving or not, but I'm pretty sure violating a restraining order while legally drunk will get you some time.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;2008364 said:


> Ha.... Can't see my house from Richfield but I do see a pretty nice Trap Rock Chip Seal at that TCF bank in the picture that was done about ten years ago. Thumbs Up
> 
> We were all over Rogers and Anoka today. Sealcoating and Cracksealing. I'm pretty sure are last job had enough time to dry. Right near Boyer and we finished around 1:45. It was already half dry when we left.


7 days a week. Slave driver.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;2008378 said:


> Don't get me wrong, we won't go too far to fill a pothole unless its a good customer. Most of our projects are of the larger variety so even driving an hour is not a big deal. We will be in Hutchinson, Monticello, Buffalo, Lester Prarie to name a few in the next few weeks.
> 
> **One customer emailed about the rain that hit. Thinking we are good but I'm not driving to Rogers to find out.


Buffalo? Where at? My hood.


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;2008382 said:


> Buffalo? Where at? My hood.


A place of education.


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;2008381 said:


> 7 days a week. Slave driver.


Gotta make hay when the sun shines. payup It was shining at one point today. We are taking next weekend off for the fourth of July. Then we will be back on the everyday its not raining kick until the end of August at least. The way it looks now we will be going 6 days a week from September until it snows.


----------



## gmcdan

In that picture you can see the condo im working on between that big building towards the way back and the ski jump on the right . :waving:


----------



## unit28

sref says that I won't need sunglasses after 1pm tomorrow


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;2008377 said:


> Raining again down here


Moderate thunderstorm indexr tomorrow for you


----------



## NorthernProServ

unit28;2008391 said:


> sref says that I won't need sunglasses after 1pm tomorrow


Great.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;2008392 said:


> Moderate thunderstorm indexr tomorrow for you


Great. Walked some empty lots for Bush hogging I am having my employee tomorrow while I'm at the zoo for the 8 year olds birthday. Pretty wet already, but solid


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2008333 said:


> Holy downpour and wind.


Where???......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Raining here again .


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2008397 said:


> Where???......


Here now......


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;2008385 said:


> A place of education.


Big people place east of town?


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2008399 said:


> Here now......


I see that. Never saw a drop today before that.


----------



## CityGuy

3 down pours in 30 minutes. Heavy rain.


----------



## mnlefty

Haha, if my house were taller than the trees it would be visible in Northern's picture. That's Penn Ave running next to the building he's on. I'm 4 blocks west of Penn and 2 blocks north of the apartments just to the left of Best Buy.


----------



## Drakeslayer

CityGuy;2008407 said:


> 3 down pours in 30 minutes. Heavy rain.


Garden variety here.


----------



## CityGuy

Had just over an inch of rain yesterday. Mostly last night.


----------



## CityGuy

65° cloudy, muggy


----------



## SnowGuy73

63° calm cloudy .


----------



## SnowGuy73

Very heavy dew .


----------



## CityGuy

Everything looks wet out here.


----------



## CityGuy

Little thin on bodies here at the shop this morning.


----------



## Bill1090

64*
Heavy fog.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2008418 said:


> Little thin on bodies here at the shop this morning.


My young guy called in sick. Finally a Monday to start the week with no rain (yet) and I'm a guy short. Oh well. Don't care anymore.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2008420 said:


> My young guy called in sick. Finally a Monday to start the week with no rain (yet) and I'm a guy short. Oh well. Don't care anymore.


Atta boy...give 'er 'ell. Short week!! :waving:


----------



## unit28

Weather in10cities 4 south central


----------



## unit28

Oh boy......


----------



## CityGuy

What time are they thinking rain?


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2008427 said:


> Oh boy......


So you're thinking 10 in the Cities and 4 in South Central like your post a couple prior said?


----------



## qualitycut

Well my employee moght have torn his acl yesterday at softball. 

Standing water everywhere this sucks


----------



## Polarismalibu

How is it doctors can never ever be on time this is ridiculous


----------



## cbservicesllc

Sure looks like rain is generating in Wright County... unless the gain is too high...


----------



## cbservicesllc

polarismalibu;2008431 said:


> how is it doctors can never ever be on time this is ridiculous


obgyn? ........


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2008434 said:


> Sure looks like rain is generating in Wright County... unless the gain is too high...


Nothing in south haven yet.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2008431 said:


> How is it doctors can never ever be on time this is ridiculous


But if your late you have to reschedule.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2008435 said:


> obgyn? ........


Yeah slowest people ever


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Seriously considering buying that black dump I posted about the other day. Just don't know if I want another payment


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2008437 said:


> But if your late you have to reschedule.


Yeah what a load of crap there a hour late so far


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2008439 said:


> Yeah slowest people ever


That's the worst... especially because they are dealing with pregnant women!


----------



## qualitycut

Well called customer and told them probably going to have to finish next week. Yards all clay and just a mess. Front yard is soded and landscaping is done so at least the just have to focus on front yard for watering for now.


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2008441 said:


> Seriously considering buying that black dump I posted about the other day. Just don't know if I want another payment


Just do it!


----------



## ryde307

Camden;2008358 said:


> So yesterday we were out on the pontoon when we saw storm clouds headed our way. I looked at the radar and I said "we gotta get outta here". My wife and daughter wanted to stay just a little longer (pontoon was attached to a dock). The wind picked up and I said we gotta go NOW...I untied the boat and my wife shoved me off. Well, the waves took me right into the dock and now the pontoon is all scratched up. 100% preventable. We should've left much earlier but not only that I shouldn't have attempted to leave when the waves were coming in so hard. Stupid stupid me....:crying:


That sucks. I used to go down to lake of the Ozarks Missouri with friends. We would rent a 30' pontoon and a lake home. I decided one night I wanted to sleep on the boat tied to the dock. It's perfect clear weather at night and no bugs. Another guy stumbled down and slept on the dock also. ( insert joke here) Anyways I woke up to being launched off the couch half into the water. Alot of the big cruisers get going early in the morning and it's easy to have 6' waves. They pitched the pontoon so hard I'm surprised I didn't and in the lake.



LwnmwrMan22;2008380 said:


> Oop, just heard from the one guy (not the neighbor gal who's mom died).
> 
> Anyways, from the sounds of it, he may or may not have violated a restraining order with his son's mom.
> 
> When he left, supposedly the cops showed up, and he may or may not have blown a .11.
> 
> I'm not sure if he was driving or not, but I'm pretty sure violating a restraining order while legally drunk will get you some time.


You have horrible luck with employees.



qualitycut;2008444 said:


> Well called customer and told them probably going to have to finish next week. Yards all clay and just a mess. Front yard is soded and landscaping is done so at least the just have to focus on front yard for watering for now.


I saw reports this morning that some areas have had 10"s of rain in the last week.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;2008447 said:


> Just do it!


This.

It's only money!


----------



## CityGuy

Hurry up and wait to dump.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2008454 said:


> This.
> 
> It's only money!


Can't take it with you when you die.


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like the rain north of Brainerd will miss the cities.


----------



## Bill1090

Yay Obummer is coming to town on Thursday...... I'm sure they will bave a bunch of streets blocked off. Lovely!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Why is it every time someone is slowin traffic down or you get stuck behind them, it's always a fricking prius?


----------



## ryde307

SnowGuy73;2008454 said:


> This.
> 
> It's only money!


You can always make more of it tomorrow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2008455 said:


> Hurry up and wait to dump.


Sounds like a bad trip to the bathroom!


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2008459 said:


> Why is it every time someone is slowin traffic down or you get stuck behind them, it's always a fricking prius?


The hamster got tired...


----------



## ryde307

cbservicesllc;2008465 said:


> The hamster got tired...


Don't they make power under braking? Maybe they are just trying to keep creating energy.


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;2008458 said:


> Yay Obummer is coming to town on Thursday...... I'm sure they will bave a bunch of streets blocked off. Lovely!


No need to worry on this end of town thank god.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2008464 said:


> Sounds like a bad trip to the bathroom!


Kinda is.......


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2008465 said:


> The hamster got tired...


This........


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;2008469 said:


> No need to worry on this end of town thank god.


I meant La Crosse. You guys are welcome to have him instead though!


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;2008473 said:


> I meant La Crosse. You guys are welcome to have him instead though!


That's ok you can have him.


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like the rest side of the metro is going to get wet in a bit.


----------



## CityGuy

It got cloudy and windy on this end of town.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2008477 said:


> Looks like the rest side of the metro is going to get wet in a bit.


Oh you mean from that cell North of Brainerd?  Thumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

Thunder storm watch until 8.


----------



## Bill1090

I'm still only at 30%


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Rain splitting around us on the north / east side.


----------



## Bill1090

http://www.menards.com/main/mobile/...enerator/p-2308195-c-10107.htm?freeFormRowId=

CityDude, Menards has this on sale.


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;2008486 said:


> http://www.menards.com/main/mobile/...enerator/p-2308195-c-10107.htm?freeFormRowId=
> 
> CityDude, Menards has this on sale.


See that. Just waiting to see electrician guy on fd tomorrow night and see how many amps or what ever I might need if something else kicks in at same time like Ranger was talking.

Thanks.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2008485 said:


> Rain splitting around us on the north / east side.


All i see is one coming straight through the metro


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like everything is on the east end of town. Att


----------



## CityGuy

East Wright County under a warning. 60 mph winds and some rotation has been seen.


----------



## Ranger620

Marble size hail in rogers as of right now sitting in truck


----------



## Bill1090

Warning down by me. Talking big hail. Come on baby, the Super Duty could use a new paintjob!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2008490 said:


> Looks like everything is on the east end of town. Att


Wait. You have this post, then 5 minutes later a warning for Wright County?

Excellent meteorological mind.


----------



## Greenery

Marble size hail with rain in SW MG also.
Sounds like the roof of my truck is getting hammered on.

Edit very large marble size. It's deafening in here. Heavy winds now also.


----------



## Greenery

Talked to a couple different vendors today regarding fusilade 2. Both warned strongly against using it on our cool season grasses. Both also stated Ornamental use is what it's for in our area.


----------



## ryde307

Heavy rain in Hopkins. Looking outside it looks like it may only last 15 min though. 
I have two softball games tonight. One at 7 and 1 at 9 I wonder if we will play?


----------



## ryde307

Greenery;2008496 said:


> Talked to a couple different vendors today regarding fusilade 2. Both warned strongly against using it on our cool season grasses. Both also stated Ornamental use is what it's for in our area.


For some reason I thought Unit came from Texas so maybe he is used to using it on turf there.


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2008429 said:


> So you're thinking 10 in the Cities and 4 in South Central like your post a couple prior said?


naw

Texting and scarfing down lunch earlier.
intensity was 4-for south central

in10cities.....intensities


----------



## unit28

Greenery;2008496 said:


> Talked to a couple different vendors today regarding fusilade 2. Both warned strongly against using it on our cool season grasses. Both also stated Ornamental use is what it's for in our area.


Yep

Its also good for goose grass too

However if you did research it, it clearly has I'll effects on anything if improperly applied.

it's low volume with hardly any residual. ...hence the manufacturer recommendation of using ionic spreader sticker.

say that again....spreader sticker is key in it's effective application.

For postemergence goosegrass control in cool-season turf,

use fenoxaprop (Acclaim Extra), mesotrione (Tenacity), fluazifop (Fusilade II), topramezone (Pylex), or MSMA (golf courses and sod farms only). More than one application of these herbicides may be required for postemergence control of tiller goosegrass. Sulfentrazon......


----------



## qualitycut

Looks we are still going to get hit later


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;2008494 said:


> Wait. You have this post, then 5 minutes later a warning for Wright County?
> 
> Excellent meteorological mind.


East end of Wright County.


----------



## Bill1090

Think I saw lightning in the distance. Just a few sprinkles so far.


----------



## unit28

ryde307;2008498 said:


> For some reason I thought Unit came from Texas so maybe he is used to using it on turf there.


For Bermuda grass control


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looking dark to the east .


----------



## Greenery

unit28;2008500 said:


> Yep
> 
> Its also good for goose grass too
> 
> However if you did research it, it clearly has I'll effects on anything if improperly applied.
> 
> it's low volume with hardly any residual. ...hence the manufacturer recommendation of using ionic spreader sticker.
> 
> say that again....spreader sticker is key in it's effective application.
> 
> For postemergence goosegrass control in cool-season turf,
> 
> use fenoxaprop (Acclaim Extra), mesotrione (Tenacity), fluazifop (Fusilade II), topramezone (Pylex), or MSMA (golf courses and sod farms only). More than one application of these herbicides may be required for postemergence control of tiller goosegrass. Sulfentrazon......


Lol, good luck with that and your fall apps of pre-emergent. Who was talking about goose grass you silly goose. Roflmao


----------



## Ranger620

Wcco said some places in Plymouth had egg size hail. I'm looking but havens found anything yet. If it way egg size couldn't have been a very big area or a lot of it


----------



## SnowGuy73

Golf ball size hail in Prior lake.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;2008508 said:


> Wcco said some places in Plymouth had egg size hail. I'm looking but havens found anything yet. If it way egg size couldn't have been a very big area or a lot of it


Dahl said MG Plymouth area, so I would think in 55th+ area.


----------



## qualitycut

I got dark red coming right at me


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2008512 said:


> I got dark red coming right at me


Looks like Lwnmwr is getting blown away right now


----------



## SSS Inc.

It looks like there are purples on the radar. That could be a nasty little cell.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy, or anybody else need to do recertification this year?

Planing on doing the Chaska Nov. 13th class.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;2008513 said:


> Looks like Lwnmwr is getting blown away right now


Just leaving sunny Maplewood. Headed into the thick of it now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Not even a single rain drop here .


----------



## qualitycut

Tennis ball size somwhere by lwmr


----------



## Greenery

NorthernProServ;2008517 said:


> SnowGuy, or anybody else need to do recertification this year?
> 
> Planing on doing the Chaska Nov. 13th class.


I'm doing one of the Buffalo classes.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;2008517 said:


> SnowGuy, or anybody else need to do recertification this year?
> 
> Planing on doing the Chaska Nov. 13th class.


I think I'm next year, I'll check though .


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2008520 said:


> Tennis ball size somwhere by lwmr


Ian said it was in North Branch. I've never seen hail that big


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2008526 said:


> Ian said it was in North Branch. I've never seen hail that big


I couldn't even imagine


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2008526 said:


> Ian said it was in North Branch. I've never seen hail that big


Unless there's pictures, I doubt it.

Just drove through it. It wasn't TOO bad. Still have my windshield. I was trying to figure out how to drive backwards, so they'd fix my bumper.
Hopefully Polaris beats it home. He was helping today. Suck to get hailed on a week after getting the truck out of the shop.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;2008526 said:


> Ian said it was in North Branch. I've never seen hail that big


1998 or 1999 in chanhassen we had it and 2012 or 2013 in Shakopee also.

It's a sight...


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2008529 said:


> Unless there's pictures, I doubt it.
> 
> Just drove through it. It wasn't TOO bad. Still have my windshield. I was trying to figure out how to drive backwards, so they'd fix my bumper.
> Hopefully Polaris beats it home. He was helping today. Suck to get hailed on a week after getting the truck out of the shop.


Said very localized


----------



## CityGuy

Not a drop at my house all day.


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like another cell forming north of St. Cloud.


----------



## qualitycut

Im about to get something


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2008532 said:


> Said very localized


Yeah, someone had a snow cone they froze from a county fair last year.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2008529 said:


> Unless there's pictures, I doubt it.
> 
> Just drove through it. It wasn't TOO bad. Still have my windshield. I was trying to figure out how to drive backwards, so they'd fix my bumper.
> Hopefully Polaris beats it home. He was helping today. Suck to get hailed on a week after getting the truck out of the shop.


Pure sun the entire way home.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I see purple and pinks about to pound quality!


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2008539 said:


> I see purple and pinks about to pound quality!


Gonna die out long b4 his place...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Rotation reported in Cottage Grove.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2008540 said:


> Gonna die out long b4 his place...


I don't think so


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2008542 said:


> Rotation reported in Cottage Grove.


Now that I would believe, watching the clouds on the way home.


----------



## qualitycut

Yea, its a green/ black to the east and north


----------



## SnowGuy73

All the hail reports now are dime to pea size.


----------



## qualitycut

Went from breezy to dead calm.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2008549 said:


> All the hail reports now are dime to pea size.


Weather channel said some 2.5 inch size


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2008550 said:


> Went from breezy to dead calm.


That's what happens before all hell breaks lose


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2008550 said:


> Went from breezy to dead calm.


Time to kiss your ass good bye


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2008551 said:


> Weather channel said some 2.5 inch size


Probably from two hours ago.


----------



## Green Grass

Sunny and humid in Long Lake


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2008553 said:


> Time to kiss your ass good bye


Lol, im just starting to feel normal from this weekend too!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2008556 said:


> Lol, im just starting to feel normal from this weekend too!


That's when it would happen too.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Dave showed the cell in MPLS heading right towards me. Looks like I'm on the edge of it just barely in it. Uh OH!!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Im only i the warning for 15 more minutes


----------



## qualitycut

Looks like reds are going to be just west of me


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2008558 said:


> Dave showed the cell in MPLS heading right towards me. Looks like I'm on the edge of it just barely in it. Uh OH!!!!!!


Someone is watching the Batchelorette


----------



## Polarismalibu

Looks like a few more cells popping up north of me


----------



## unit28

Uh oh.........


----------



## unit28

Polarismalibu;2008563 said:


> Looks like a few more cells popping up north of me


It will.......


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2008562 said:


> Someone is watching the Batchelorette


Ha! That's funny because I wasn't but I thought I would check to see if any locals were on. I immediately thought someone will call me out for watching that show after I posted.  You must be watching as well. ......


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2008566 said:


> Ha! That's funny because I wasn't but I thought I would check to see if any locals were on. I immediately thought someone will call me out for watching that show after I posted.  You must be watching as well. ......


No my choices where that, you think you can dance or American ninja warrior, i opted for the more manly 1 lol. Still a horrible show though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;506170 said:


> Well it looks like we will get 2-4 inches by Tuesday morning I ure hope we don't get too much freezing rain as highs are supposed to be around freezing. The equipment has been patiently waiting since the 26th of december.


C'mon. I don't think it rained THAT much. And unless you're calling freezing rain "hail" I think your forecast is a bit off.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2008567 said:


> No my choices where that, you think you can dance or American ninja warrior, i opted for the more manly 1 lol. Still a horrible show though.


You think you can dance isn't that manly pal.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;2008550 said:


> Went from breezy to dead calm.


Your screwed.


----------



## qualitycut

Well that was lame


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Chipotle has 14 people working, and the line is always out the door. Almost 8 pm and I'm waiting.


----------



## unit28

This is going to rchst?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2008572 said:


> Chipotle has 14 people working, and the line is always out the door. Almost 8 pm and I'm waiting.


At least the scenery is pretty good.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2008572 said:


> Chipotle has 14 people working, and the line is always out the door. Almost 8 pm and I'm waiting.


Gotta pre order. Walk right up to the cashier and get out.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2008572 said:


> Chipotle has 14 people working, and the line is always out the door. Almost 8 pm and I'm waiting.


The service at most have gone to crap, always running out of stuff.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2008576 said:


> Gotta pre order. Walk right up to the cashier and get out.


I did that once and never will again. Im very particular on how much of what goesn on it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2008569 said:


> You think you can dance isn't that manly pal.


I'm watching Ninja Warrior. The problem with this show is one of my sons likes to make the house into an obstacle course after watching it. He's pretty good at it though.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2008577 said:


> I did that once and never will again. Im very particular on how much of what goesn on it.


I get extra everything. Basically if I get a bowl it's two worth. The one in elk river by me is great with loading it up even when ordered.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2008573 said:


> This is going to rchst?


Looks like rotation to me.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Looks like new one might hit me.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2008577 said:


> I did that once and never will again. Im very particular on how much of what goesn on it.


This.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2008577 said:


> I did that once and never will again. Im very particular on how much of what goesn in it.


So THAT'S why she's an ex????


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2008583 said:


> So THAT'S why she's an ex????


That's just wrong


----------



## Polarismalibu

Gf got pissed I plopped on the couch when I got home. Now I have the house to my self. I tell ya can't fix it


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2008583 said:


> So THAT'S why she's an ex????


Maybe she was very particular on how much goes in it as well.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I think I'm going to get missed to the east and now the west.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;2008587 said:


> I think I'm going to get missed to the east and now the west.


The last two went to both sides of me


----------



## unit28

64* rush city airport


----------



## Polarismalibu

Just got a warning here


----------



## mnlefty

SSS Inc.;2008587 said:


> I think I'm going to get missed to the east and now the west.


We've been just off the edge of everything today. The mrs. is hoping for hail around here... she wants a new roof and siding.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Cooled off a bit outside .


----------



## Green Grass

Extended the warning till 10. Starting to get hazy out.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Dead calm here now


----------



## unit28

Hail on qlt?


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;2008578 said:


> I'm watching Ninja Warrior. The problem with this show is one of my sons likes to make the house into an obstacle course after watching it. He's pretty good at it though.


Gilmore Girls here. What can I say, I'm a sucker for Lauren Graham.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Completely clear north of Hugo now.


----------



## Bill1090

Looks like I'm done with the storms now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;2008598 said:


> Gilmore Girls here. What can I say, I'm a sucker for Lauren Graham.


I used to like that show. I suppose it was 15 years ago but it feels like yesterday.


----------



## unit28

Going s. central


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;2008600 said:


> Looks like I'm done with the storms now.


Still not even a drop here .


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like the downtown area is getting trained over today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Just heard thunder, here we go...


----------



## Doughboy12

Told you it would miss Q......... You never listen.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2008604 said:


> Looks like the downtown area is getting trained over today.


Lucky!....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

There goes my rooftop, again .


----------



## SSS Inc.

Black as night here all of a sudden. And Thunder to boot. I still think its west of me.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2007235 said:


> Just like winter, when it always snowed on Monday, another screwed up start to the week.
> 
> At least this gives me time to run parts this morning. Hopefully I luck out and can get 3 of the 4 mowers back running.


Always something


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2008608 said:


> There goes my rooftop, again .


More money for you


----------



## qualitycut

I want hail here.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Lowes in Plymouth


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2008613 said:


> I want hail here.


Need a new roof?


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2008606 said:


> Told you it would miss Q......... You never listen.


You said fall apart before it got here. It didn't


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;2008614 said:


> Lowes in Plymouth


Was that just now or this afternoon?


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2008615 said:


> Need a new roof?


Want one for cheap lol


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;2008610 said:


> Black as night here all of a sudden. And Thunder to boot. I still think its west of me.


Looks like it's going your way
Reds growing a bit on enhanced nws radar


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2008611 said:


> Always something


Yep, more rain on a Monday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That downpour / hail probably did wonders for the 9 yards to dark brown mulch we put in an hour before the rain.


----------



## unit28

http://radar.weather.gov/ridge/Conus/uppermissvly_loop.php


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Whoa,, Just got done getting hammered. Just like that Lowes pic.
Still have a winshield, thats good. Lots of tree debris all over the truck and
equipment. Can't tell if anything is damaged yet, still raining.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

1/4 inch hail. Not huge but plenty of it.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2008623 said:


> That downpour / hail probably did wonders for the 9 yards to dark brown mulch we put in an hour before the rain.


Been there ....
Top dressing a lawn before a pop up/ surprise storm

Watched it float down the street along the curb


----------



## SnowGuy73

Downpour...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Marble size hail .


----------



## Bill1090

Drakeslayer;2008614 said:


> Lowes in Plymouth


Holy crap!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Flash flooding here.


----------



## Ranger620

Hail for large stuff has been wide spread I think. Friends mom on 494 and 55 her car looks like a golf ball but my rentals on 494 and 6 had marble size no damage. Fridley got hammered I'm waiting on a video I'll see if I can figure out a way to get it posted. 
Anyone know anyone with damage or think their could be? I'd be happy to take a look. Gonna be a tough one as its scattered but hoping to get something out of it. I'm not a door knocker as I hate those guys so we'll see what I can round up


----------



## SnowGuy73

Lost nearly every leaf on my one tree.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;2008634 said:


> Lost nearly every leaf on my one tree.


I bet ranger can fix that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;2008635 said:


> I bet ranger can fix that.


Haha.......


----------



## CityGuy

Drakeslayer;2008614 said:


> Lowes in Plymouth


Jesus............


----------



## Bill1090

Drakeslayer;2008614 said:


> Lowes in Plymouth


Wait a sec... why aren't you plowing that??


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2008634 said:


> Lost nearly every leaf on my one tree.


Big or small tree?


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;2008638 said:


> Wait a sec... why aren't you plowing that??


Salt run atleast.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2008639 said:


> Big or small tree?


Medium sized tree .


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Drakeslayer;2008614 said:


> Lowes in Plymouth


Looks like winter


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2008640 said:


> Salt run atleast.


Ha. If it were down here I have a ton or so left. The stuff that melts to -30


----------



## Drakeslayer

Bill1090;2008638 said:


> Wait a sec... why aren't you plowing that??


It's a national. 2" trigger and they don't want to pay for salt.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2008616 said:


> You said fall apart before it got here. It didn't


It wasn't purple or red.


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;2008635 said:


> I bet ranger can fix that.


Hey turn it into insurance and il see what I can do. Got some places with damage. Found a piece of hail about the size of a golf ball that was 4 hours after it had fallen


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2008649 said:


> Hey turn it into insurance and il see what I can do. Got some places with damage. Found a piece of hail about the size of a golf ball that was 4 hours after it had fallen


Where did you find golf ball size?


----------



## Camden

The 12' door at my shop came crashing down when I tried to shut it tonight. The bottom panel is smashed. Any idea how much something like that costs? I'm going to need a new spring or something too but that big a$$ panel has me worried.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2008651 said:


> The 12' door at my shop came crashing down when I tried to shut it tonight. The bottom panel is smashed. Any idea how much something like that costs? I'm going to need a new spring or something too but that big a$$ panel has me worried.


Shouldn't be to bad. We replaced one on out pole barn up north with a 12x14 commercial insulated door it was only $1400 for the entire door.

Granted there's a million different types of panels so it could be worse I guess


----------



## NorthernProServ

More storms firing to the north


----------



## Camden

Okay that's not too bad. I just need one panel so hopefully it won't be more than $500.

Man, when that thing came flying down it was like a guillotine. I'm really have a bad stretch of days. First my pontoon now this door :crying:


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2008654 said:


> Okay that's not too bad. I just need one panel so hopefully it won't be more than $500.
> 
> Man, when that thing came flying down it was like a guillotine. I'm really have a bad stretch of days. First my pontoon now this door :crying:


Just be glad you or anyone wasn't under it.

What happened to your pontoon?


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;2008653 said:


> More storms firing to the north


Looks like he east side of the cities will get those as of now


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;2008655 said:


> Just be glad you or anyone wasn't under it.
> 
> What happened to your pontoon?


On Saturday we were on the lake and a storm came up with high winds. I had the boat tied up to a dock and by the time I got everybody on board the waves pushed the pontoon right into the dock and scratched up the sides. It's at the body shop right now. I never should've attempted to leave so it's all on me.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2008650 said:


> Where did you find golf ball size?


Don't know if I should say yet


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2008658 said:


> On Saturday we were on the lake and a storm came up with high winds. I had the boat tied up to a dock and by the time I got everybody on board the waves pushed the pontoon right into the dock and scratched up the sides. It's at the body shop right now. I never should've attempted to leave so it's all on me.


It happens way to easy with a pontoon they are the worst when a storm comes up. I have had that happen to me before


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2008659 said:


> Don't know if I should say yet


I already found out exactly where it is. A friend sent me a picture from there place. Good and close for you


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2008661 said:


> I already found out exactly where it is. A friend sent me a picture from there place. Good and close for you


It's all around scattered for the bigger stuff.


----------



## CityGuy

Damn. I was almost asleep and get out of bed for a wreck to get cancelled.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So far this tree frog has held on my windshield wiper from Stacy to Lino Lakes. Now I'll see if he hangs on to Lindstrom where I need to stage the rough mowing tractor for tomorrow.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2008662 said:


> It's all around scattered for the bigger stuff.


There place is about 10-15 minutes from you.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hopefully I can get to bed by midnight.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2008659 said:


> Don't know if I should say yet


Please say by my house!


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2008667 said:


> Please say by my house!


That's a negative


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2008665 said:


> There place is about 10-15 minutes from you.


Is it by my house??? :waving: 

Edit... I see it's not... Son of a...


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2008669 said:


> Is it by my house??? :waving:
> 
> Edit... I see it's not... Son of a...


Some parts by you got it. Not sure where exactly though and I think it was smaller. Some of this could be roofs only. Some may not even know they have damage. That's where those dreaded door knockers get em


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got some more lightning and thunder moving into Chisago/Lindstrom.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2008675 said:


> Got some more lightning and thunder moving into Chisago/Lindstrom.


Looks like the one and only cell... Perfectly clear sky here for the call I just went on...


----------



## SnowGuy73

The moon is redish Orange.


----------



## CityGuy

64° and clear


----------



## TKLAWN

No chance of rain until Sunday now.Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2008681 said:


> No chance of rain until Sunday now.Thumbs Up


Guarantee next Saturday shows rain every day but one for next week.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;2008677 said:


> The moon is redish Orange.


That's called the sun.


----------



## SnowGuy73

62° clear light breeze .


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;2008683 said:


> That's called the sun.


Haha.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Heavy dew .


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2008681 said:


> No chance of rain until Sunday now.Thumbs Up


Good because my weekend starts tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2008687 said:


> Good because my weekend starts tomorrow.


Nice!.....


----------



## CityGuy

Everyone hurry up and get to the plant so we can sit and wait.


----------



## CityGuy

Mid MN paving has some nice scenery drive quads and tri's.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2008688 said:


> Nice!.....


Mine starts at 1600 tomorrow. Think I'd rather work because we are going to the in-laws.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2008688 said:


> Nice!.....


I probably shouldn't but o well.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Going to be warm this weekend...


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2008693 said:


> Mine starts at 1600 tomorrow. Think I'd rather work because we are going to the in-laws.


Mine will be about that time Thursday.


----------



## CityGuy

Got the word to load then 1 minute later told to hold again tac truck may be broke. Starting to be one of those days.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Going solo today. Still trying to hire guy #3 and my normal guy has a migraine. Maybe I'll like it so much I'll sell most of my stuff and stay solo


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2008699 said:


> Going solo today. Still trying to hire guy #3 and my normal guy has a migraine. Maybe I'll like it so much I'll sell most of my stuff and stay solo


There you go!

You can sub out your fert and squirt .


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/predictions/long_range/seasonal.php?lead=8

Looks like a cold wet fall going into a warm dry winter.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2008700 said:


> There you go!
> 
> You can sub out your fert and squirt .


To who? You? I actually like doing that. I don't want to for 40 hours a week either. My accounts that I have it takes about 3-4 days per app. The one thing I hate is shrub work. I have more of that this year than ever. Go figure


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2008701 said:


> http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/predictions/long_range/seasonal.php?lead=8
> 
> Looks like a cold wet fall going into a warm dry winter.


Wasn't it early spring they said hot dry summer? And most of need Jesus mowers, waders or giant tarps?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

When an employee quits, who's responsibility is it to get him his money that he's owed? Last guy that quit has a check sitting here and another in a couple days. Normally they ask for thier pay quickly. Guess I could always mail them


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2008704 said:


> When an employee quits, who's responsibility is it to get him his money that he's owed? Last guy that quit has a check sitting here and another in a couple days. Normally they ask for thier pay quickly. Guess I could always mail them


I just leave them where they usually get them, or leave them in my office until they call.

I don't go out of my way.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2008701 said:


> http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/predictions/long_range/seasonal.php?lead=8
> 
> Looks like a cold wet fall going into a warm dry winter.


Wasn't it around this time last year when they started posting it was going to be above average snow and colder?

I have 0 faith in them.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2008682 said:


> Guarantee next Saturday shows rain every day but one for next week.


This... totally...


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2008700 said:


> There you go!
> 
> You can sub out your fert and squirt .


Hey isn't that the profitable part! Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2008703 said:


> Wasn't it early spring they said hot dry summer? And most of need Jesus mowers, waders or giant tarps?


Meteorological Summer just started a week ago... I have a feeling the faucet is going to shut off here like it has the last couple summers... then it will be hot and dry.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Been watching my neices and nephews this morning as they are popping out there 5th. Don't know how they do it these kids are nuts


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2008713 said:


> Meteorological Summer just started a week ago... I have a feeling the faucet is going to shut off here like it has the last couple summers... then it will be hot and dry.


3 month probability shows below avg temps, above avg moisture.


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;2008707 said:


> Wasn't it around this time last year when they started posting it was going to be above average snow and colder?
> 
> I have 0 faith in them.


This........


----------



## unit28

Remember not to use fusilafe in hot weather

On break attm..... stents killing me


Just for grins
If you have sandbur in fescue



Resources:Home & Garden InformationAgricultural ServicesPesticide Safety & EducationPesticide Regulation*
Emergency PreparednesseXtensionRelated Links:Research & Ed. CentersLivestock Poultry HealthExperiment StationPublic Service ActivitiesCollege of AFLS


P-T WeedsControl of Common Weeds

Weeds are indexed alphabetically.* Select the section of interest.

A-EF-JK-OP-TU-ZP-T

Poa trivialis in Bentgrass
Velocity at 2.6 oz/acre twice 3 weeks apart or Certainty at 0.25 oz/a applied 3 weeks apart.* Expect short-term phytotoxicity. Poa trivialis is suppressed in perennial ryegrass with fenoxaprop (Acclaim Extra) every 2 to 3 weeks from April to September or ethofumesate (Prograss) in Oct. and Nov. Lower rates must be used in bentgrass, thus, poorer control often results. Spot treat with glyphosate (Roundup Pro, others) in late summer just prior to overseeding.

Purple Nutsedge*(Cyperus rotundus)
Monument at 0.56 oz/acre or Certainty at 1.25 oz/acre in bermudagrass and zoysiagrass. Make a repeat application six to eight weeks after the first. Two applications of Manage 75 DF at 1.33 oz/acre rate four to six weeks apart provide suppression for most of the growing season. The spot treatment rate for Manage is 0.9 gram per gallon. Manage is not labeled for golf greens. Manage is safe on all turfgrasses. Image 70 DG (imazaquin) is an effective herbicide for suppressing sedges in turfgrass. It is approved for use on bermudagrass, zoysiagrass, St. Augustinegrass and centipedegrass. The recommended rate is 0.26 oz of product per 1,000 sq ft. This translates to 11.4 oz/acre. The active ingredient rate is 0.5 lb/acre. A repeat application will be needed for full-season suppression. Make the repeat application in four to six weeks or when regrowth appears. A tank mix of 0.5 lb/acre of Image + 2.0 lb/acre MSMA has given better suppression than either product alone. Do not use the MSMA tank mix on St. Augustinegrass or centipedegrass. Image + MSMA will cause significantly more injury to zoysiagrass than bermudagrass. The coarse-leaved japonica type zoysiagrasses tend to be more herbicide tolerant than the fine-leaved matrella types.

Sandbur*(Sandspur) (Cenchrus sp.)
Preemergence control in early spring with split applications 60 days apart of PRE herbicides such as Barricade, Dimension, Pendimethalin, Ronstar, or Surflan.* Postemergence control in bermuda/zoysia - MSMA (1 lb ai/a).* Repeat in 10 days.* In centipedegrass: Vantage 1L @ 2 pts/a. Repeat in 21 days.* In fescue/zoysia - repeat Acclaim Extra (0.57 EC) at 1½ pts/A or Fusilade T&O (2EC) at 5 to 6 oz/a on 30 day intervals.* Use only on fescue >4 weeks old, start in spring, need good soil moisture, discontinue during summer stress.


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;2008717 said:


> Been watching my neices and nephews this morning as they are popping out there 5th. Don't know how they do it these kids are nuts


Now you jinxed yourself. You'll end up triplets now. :waving:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2008723 said:


> Now you jinxed yourself. You'll end up triplets now. :waving:


Or quads or quints


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2008699 said:


> Going solo today. Still trying to hire guy #3 and my normal guy has a migraine. Maybe I'll like it so much I'll sell most of my stuff and stay solo


I was yesterday and today, its kinda nice actually. I am just pulling up to my big account with a 1k fr long drive probably going to suck


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2008723 said:


> Now you jinxed yourself. You'll end up triplets now. :waving:


Funny though, a few years ago with #3 wife had a doctor appointment on April 1st. Called and said it's twins. I was like ok. She got mad at a guy who was helping change stuff over to spring time because she's friends with his wife because she thought he told me. He didnt. To me it doesn't matter. You can't change anything like that. We'll morally anyway


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2008702 said:


> To who? You? I actually like doing that. I don't want to for 40 hours a week either. My accounts that I have it takes about 3-4 days per app. The one thing I hate is shrub work. I have more of that this year than ever. Go figure


Yup, then I get my Hardee's!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;2008723 said:


> Now you jinxed yourself. You'll end up triplets now. :waving:


Nope!!!....


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2008725 said:


> Or quads or quints


Not going to lie that would be tough


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2008730 said:


> Yup, then I get my Hardee's!


That would work. Owatonna is getting a Hardee's now too


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;2008723 said:


> Now you jinxed yourself. You'll end up triplets now. :waving:


This......


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2008730 said:


> Yup, then I get my Hardee's!


Love Hardee's. Haven't had it in years.


----------



## CityGuy

Can anything else go wrong today. Plant is busy, tac truck is broke, half the patch tacked, too many trucks loaded. Going to be one of those days.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2008735 said:


> This......


Your first


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2008734 said:


> That would work. Owatonna is getting a Hardee's now too


Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?!?!


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2008737 said:


> Love Hardee's. Haven't had it in years.


I had it last Thursday! Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

Invoicing done, grass still soaked.


----------



## ryde307

I'm going out to mow a few places solo today. I need to work on my tan.
Last night we played softball in that mess. We had a 7 and 9pm game in Excelsior on the lake. 7 was fine. at 830 we watched the storm move from Wayzata and eventually to us. It was crazy to feel the temp change and wind as it moved across. Then it got really loud and the sky opened up. We had a 15 min delay and then played in the rain. Half the field was under water. Some guys hated it but I thought it was great.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2008739 said:


> Your first


Possibly. See what happens.


----------



## Greenery

Looks like it's fall in plymouth, except the leaves on the ground are green.

piles of hail still sit unmelted.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2008742 said:


> Invoicing done, grass still soaked.


The last one i was on dried about half way through, about 30 min ago


----------



## CityGuy

Greenery;2008748 said:


> Looks like it's fall in plymouth, except the leaves on the ground are green.
> 
> piles of hail still sit unmelted.


Really? That's amazing.


----------



## Bill1090

I thought it was supposed to be sunny today?


----------



## CityGuy

Lots of waiting today. This sucks. Makes the day go by slow.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2008751 said:


> Really? That's amazing.


Are they lots lwmr was out plowing?


----------



## Greenery

There's been at least 6 different siding and roofing contractors door knocking on this street.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden who????


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2008759 said:


> Camden who????


Look at you jack of all trades still.


----------



## Bill1090

http://boston.cbslocal.com/2015/06/30/sand-avalanche-buries-heavy-equipment-driver-in-plymouth/

Well that would suck.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2008759 said:


> Camden who????


LwnMwr's mowing, landscaping, plowing, patching, and striping service.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;2008755 said:


> There's been at least 6 different siding and roofing contractors door knocking on this street.


Where are you at? I haven't made it to all my Plymouth customers today yet


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2008759 said:


> Camden who????


Hey SSS - Is that an ADA compliant handicap symbol? :waving:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2008767 said:


> Hey SSS - Is that an ADA compliant handicap symbol? :waving:


I know it's not, but building maintenance did the handicapped symbol! Ha!! :waving:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Kinda funny though. Didn't realize Coach was Polynesian, nor that his mom lived in apartments in Maplewood.

Had a 65 year old Polynesian lady following us around, telling us she knows people in the business and that we aren't doing it right.


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;2008763 said:


> http://boston.cbslocal.com/2015/06/30/sand-avalanche-buries-heavy-equipment-driver-in-plymouth/
> 
> Well that would suck.


Wow. Someone wasn't paying attention to the pile.


----------



## CityGuy

74° and hazy out.


----------



## CityGuy

Well the tac truck is down for the count until next week. Waiting on parts. Guess we're hauling gravel tomorrow.


----------



## Bill1090

Camden;2008767 said:


> Hey SSS - Is that an ADA compliant handicap symbol? :waving:


You'd think they would get the hint with thegiant wheelchair.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2008770 said:


> Kinda funny though. Didn't realize Coach was Polynesian, nor that his mom lived in apartments in Maplewood.
> 
> Had a 65 year old Polynesian lady following us around, telling us she knows people in the business and that we aren't doing it right.


Oh yeah, you'll get that from time to time. One time I had a lady in a powered wheel chair ride up to my wife who was blowing out the corners of a parking lot so that I could sweep it say that we're being paid to sweep, not blow! I thought that really took a lot of nerve.


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;2008777 said:


> Oh yeah, you'll get that from time to time. One time I had a lady in a powered wheel chair ride up to my wife who was blowing out the corners of a parking lot so that I could sweep it say that we're being paid to sweep, not blow! I thought that really took a lot of nerve.


Hand her a broom and say see you in an hour.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2008777 said:


> Oh yeah, you'll get that from time to time. One time I had a lady in a powered wheel chair ride up to my wife who was blowing out the corners of a parking lot so that I could sweep it say that we're being paid to sweep, not blow! I thought that really took a lot of nerve.


I love those people. It's the only time I tell a story on Facebook and get likes.


----------



## Camden

CityGuy;2008779 said:


> Hand her a broom and say see you in an hour.





LwnmwrMan22;2008782 said:


> I love those people. It's the only time I tell a story on Facebook and get likes.


You have NO idea how badly I wanted to turn on the filter cleaner on the sweeper. When it's activated it shoots dust out of the back of the machine like a jet engine. I could've covered that ladies face with dirt in 3 seconds.

But I just let it go and in hindsight that was the right move.


----------



## unit28

Low 40s tonight

Tonight

Partly cloudy, with a low around 43. Northeast wind around 5 mph becoming calm.





Hibbing, mn


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;2008787 said:


> You have NO idea how badly I wanted to turn on the filter cleaner on the sweeper. When it's activated it shoots dust out of the back of the machine like a jet engine. I could've covered that ladies face with dirt in 3 seconds.
> 
> But I just let it go and in hindsight that was the right move.


It usually is for the best.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Still fells muggy out, maybe its just me.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2008793 said:


> Still fells muggy out, maybe its just me.


No I feel it too. Not really bad but moisture in the air.


----------



## qualitycut

A lawn customer we did some sod for is literally driwning his sod. Been sodt every week been in for 2 months, grass is thinning out at the base and ita brown and swampy


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2008793 said:


> Still fells muggy out, maybe its just me.


Yea this morning i wasnt hot but just soaked


----------



## Bill1090

unit28;2008791 said:


> Low 40s tonight
> 
> Tonight
> 
> Partly cloudy, with a low around 43. Northeast wind around 5 mph becoming calm.
> 
> Hibbing, mn


We're getting closer and closer!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2008795 said:


> A lawn customer we did some sod for is literally driwning his sod. Been sodt every week been in for 2 months, grass is thinning out at the base and ita brown and swampy


Did your weekend start already?


----------



## Bill1090




----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2008798 said:


> Did your weekend start already?


Nope still mowing taking fooorrreeevveeerrrr. Everything is sooooo long.


----------



## qualitycut

Did pick yo and get to use my accelerator today


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2008795 said:


> A lawn customer we did some sod for is literally driwning his sod. Been sodt every week been in for 2 months, grass is thinning out at the base and ita brown and swampy


Are you drinking already?


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;2008799 said:


>


Days are getting shorter. :waving:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2008802 said:


> Are you drinking already?


Did you not see my post?


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2008802 said:


> Are you drinking already?


No i was dripping sweat and phone was being weird


----------



## qualitycut

Just seen a hot pizza delivery lady, wonder what the chances would be o got her of i ordered a pizza. I coukd give her a rip


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2008808 said:


> Just seen a hot pizza delivery lady, wonder what the chances would be o got her of i ordered a pizza. I coukd give her a rip


Maybe not a rip, but just a tip?


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2008808 said:


> Just seen a hot pizza delivery lady, wonder what the chances would be o got her of i ordered a pizza. I coukd give her a rip


Maybe she likes extra sausage????


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2008810 said:


> Maybe not a rip, but just a tip?


Thats what i meant, i Cafing done in here today


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

When you're on your phone, sweating, and it's acting weird, just turn the screen off and back on.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2008814 said:


> Thats what i meant, i Cafing done in here today


With a side of white sauce! IALTO!


----------



## qualitycut

Buddy just bought a mill, maybe i will go run that with him


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2008820 said:


> Buddy just bought a mill, maybe i will go run that with him


Is it Green? Not Green Grass, not Greenery, but Green Mill?

Get it? A Green Mill?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2008821 said:


> Is it Green? Not Green Grass, not Greenery, but Green Mill?
> 
> Get it? A Green Mill?


You start drinking already?


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2008821 said:


> Is it Green? Not Green Grass, not Greenery, but Green Mill?
> 
> Get it? A Green Mill?


Got it!

Maybe it's a flour mill???


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2008814 said:


> Thats what i meant, i Cafing done in here today


Just the tip...


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2008822 said:


> You start drinking already?


Just his girly apple ciders... Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2008828 said:


> Just his girly apple ciders... Thumbs Up


But only 2


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gave up drinking after the party 3-4 weeks ago, went to work the next morning, and couldn't find my glasses.

Had the employee do the first 3-4 yards, came home to clean up my puke in my yard, and found my glasses in the puke.


----------



## qualitycut

So this trucking company at the wnd of the road of another trucking company i do had a guy out edging the half mile road on both sides just the 2 companies on 1 side then woods on the other. He also hired a guy to mow the county ditches in front of the place i do. Weird


----------



## SnowGuy73

Tomorrow looks to be a perfect day .


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2008830 said:


> Gave up drinking after the party 3-4 weeks ago, went to work the next morning, and couldn't find my glasses.
> 
> Had the employee do the first 3-4 yards, came home to clean up my puke in my yard, and found my glasses in the puke.


That is awesome!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2008830 said:


> Gave up drinking after the party 3-4 weeks ago, went to work the next morning, and couldn't find my glasses.
> 
> Had the employee do the first 3-4 yards, came home to clean up my puke in my yard, and found my glasses in the puke.


Geez and I was just kidding!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2008832 said:


> Tomorrow looks to be a perfect day .


Absolutely


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2008830 said:


> Gave up drinking after the party 3-4 weeks ago, went to work the next morning, and couldn't find my glasses.
> 
> Had the employee do the first 3-4 yards, came home to clean up my puke in my yard, and found my glasses in the puke.


Was that when you drank the 6 pack?


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2008830 said:


> Gave up drinking after the party 3-4 weeks ago, went to work the next morning, and couldn't find my glasses.
> 
> Had the employee do the first 3-4 yards, came home to clean up my puke in my yard, and found my glasses in the puke.


Lightweight!.....


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2008832 said:


> Tomorrow looks to be a perfect day .


Yea maybe i should stay home and work


----------



## Polarismalibu

Anyone know what's up with all the fire trucks in sharbors yard? There is two in the yard and a few on the street and a bunch if them are standing inside a little chain link fence area way back


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2008836 said:


> Was that when you drank the 6 pack?


Haha .

Dick!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2008836 said:


> Was that when you drank the 6 pack?


Mixed an 8 pack of Redd's Wicked Ale and a liter of Fireball Whiskey.

Then a 1/2 jar of Caramel Apple Moonshine.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2008841 said:


> Mixed an 8 pack of Redd's Wicked Ale and a liter of Fireball Whiskey.
> 
> Then a 1/2 jar of Caramel Apple Moonshine.


Beer before liquor never been sicker. You did it back words


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2008842 said:


> Beer before liquor never been sicker. You did it back words


It wasn't before. They were mixed. Red Solo Cup in play.

Started out with a Redds with a shot of Whiskey. Ended up the other way around by the last one.

Been 20 years since I was that drunk.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2008842 said:


> Beer before liquor never been sicker. You did it back words


Thats a myth, if you drink enough it doesnt matter


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2008844 said:


> Thats a myth, if you drink enough it doesnt matter


Says the expert of the two day hangover haha!


----------



## Camden

Despite having horrible luck recently, I'm going to get out of it okay. My pontoon is $550 to fix and the garage door at my shop is $300. That is far far less than I expected. Now I just need to stop breaking sh!t and I'll be okay.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2008845 said:


> Says the expert of the two day hangover haha!


Well when you drink friday and start again at 9 am Saturday, that will happen lol


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2008846 said:


> Despite having horrible luck recently, I'm going to get out of it okay. My pontoon is $550 to fix and the garage door at my shop is $300. That is far far less than I expected. Now I just need to stop breaking sh!t and I'll be okay.


Then what else would you spend your money on?


----------



## unit28

Weather climate change

Er, something is up.........


A*dangerous pattern of long-term heat*is setting up over Europe this week, and forecast models suggest it could stretch beyond the weekend.*Temperatures are running up to 30 degrees above average, soaring*past 100 degrees in Spain and France on Monday and Tuesday.

The unusual aspect of this heatwave is not only how early it’s coming — heat of this magnitude is more*typical later in the summer*— but*how long it*seems likely to last.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2008847 said:


> Well when you drink friday and start again at 9 am Saturday, that will happen lol


The key is to not stop!


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2008850 said:


> The key is to not stop!


Well in all fairness i only slept for 3 hours so 2 day binder and a 2 day hangover is only fair i guess


----------



## Bill1090

Camden;2008846 said:


> Despite having horrible luck recently, I'm going to get out of it okay. My pontoon is $550 to fix and the garage door at my shop is $300. That is far far less than I expected. Now I just need to stop breaking sh!t and I'll be okay.


Wow not bad.

Admit it, you're just trying to keep up with LwnMwr's repair bills!


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2008853 said:


> Wow not bad.
> 
> Admit it, you're just trying to keep up with LwnMwr's repair bills!


Not possible. I dont think all of us combined can


----------



## unit28

Looking here how the jet stream is running.
We're on the cool side, and they're in an omega block.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Any of you know DSM Excavating out of Hastings? One of the guys was killed in Lakeville today, putting in draintile and the trench collapsed.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2008857 said:


> Any of you know DSM Excavating out of Hastings? One of the guys was killed in Lakeville today, putting in draintile and the trench collapsed.


Three brothers that own it.

Apparently they are still working on recovering the body.


----------



## qualitycut

I love the months with 5 mows on them.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2008857 said:


> Any of you know DSM Excavating out of Hastings? One of the guys was killed in Lakeville today, putting in draintile and the trench collapsed.


They went out of business for a while a few years back, the shop is right by my buddies.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2008858 said:


> Three brothers that own it.
> 
> Apparently they are still working on recovering the body.


That's sad.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2008848 said:


> Then what else would you spend your money on?


More Blue Moon and I still need a blower for my tractor 



Bill1090;2008853 said:


> Wow not bad.
> Admit it, you're just trying to keep up with LwnMwr's repair bills!


Ha! I would have a heart attack if my repair bills were as high as his.



LwnmwrMan22;2008857 said:


> Any of you know DSM Excavating out of Hastings? One of the guys was killed in Lakeville today, putting in draintile and the trench collapsed.


Osha will have a field day with that company. If he was that deep in a trench it should've been supported.

I've never seen drain tile be dug in that deep either. Seems weird to me.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;2008849 said:


> Weather climate change
> 
> Er, something is up.........
> 
> A*dangerous pattern of long-term heat*is setting up over Europe this week, and forecast models suggest it could stretch beyond the weekend.*Temperatures are running up to 30 degrees above average, soaring*past 100 degrees in Spain and France on Monday and Tuesday.
> 
> The unusual aspect of this heatwave is not only how early it's coming - heat of this magnitude is more*typical later in the summer*- but*how long it*seems likely to last.


What's does that mean for us?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;2008862 said:


> More Blue Moon and I still need a blower for my tractor
> 
> Ha! I would have a heart attack if my repair bills were as high as his.
> 
> Osha will have a field day with that company. If he was that deep in a trench it should've been supported.
> 
> I've never seen drain tile be dug in that deep either. Seems weird to me.


In the 90's dad had some tiling done with a trench wheel that a guy sat in. Looked like a small ferris wheel. Dirt would collapse on him all the time. He was 3-to 9 ft and times 12 feet in there. Crazy how times have changed. I don't think they tile with them anymore. These were cement tile


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Went and saw the "star".

Much quicker than last week waiting for the Northern Lights.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2008868 said:


> Went and saw the "star".
> 
> Much quicker than last week waiting for the Northern Lights.


I'm still eating my steak and shrimp


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2008862 said:


> More Blue Moon and I still need a blower for my tractor
> 
> Ha! I would have a heart attack if my repair bills were as high as his.
> 
> Osha will have a field day with that company. If he was that deep in a trench it should've been supported.
> 
> I've never seen drain tile be dug in that deep either. Seems weird to me.


My uncle os driving from finlayson to little falls to go to the meat market, must be good!


----------



## qualitycut

Someone down the street isnt going to have any fire works left


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2008856 said:


> Looking here how the jet stream is running.
> We're on the cool side, and they're in an omega block.


As long as we're on the cool side, I'm happy


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2008857 said:


> Any of you know DSM Excavating out of Hastings? One of the guys was killed in Lakeville today, putting in draintile and the trench collapsed.


Yeah I saw that... Not good at all...


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2008871 said:


> Someone down the street isnt going to have any fire works left


Ha . Same here .


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2008870 said:


> My uncle os driving from finlayson to little falls to go to the meat market, must be good!


It is one of the best. The other one that wins awards is in hampton


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2008874 said:


> Ha . Same here .


Last 3 nights, i might have to run to Prescott tomorrow. My luck i would get stopped


----------



## mnlefty

qualitycut;2008879 said:


> Last 3 nights, i might have to run to Prescott tomorrow. My luck i would get stopped


I don't know what it is about fireworks... closest hobby a guy can get to literally burning money, but man I love it.


----------



## Ranger620

mnlefty;2008883 said:


> I don't know what it is about fireworks... closest hobby a guy can get to literally burning money, but man I love it.


Burning money. That's the best phrase I've herd in a while


----------



## cbservicesllc

mnlefty;2008883 said:


> I don't know what it is about fireworks... closest hobby a guy can get to literally burning money, but man I love it.


So, so true... ussmileyflag


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2008870 said:


> My uncle os driving from finlayson to little falls to go to the meat market, must be good!


It's very good and not overly expensive. My only complaint about the place is that they don't have fish or seafood. I absolutely love Halibut but I have to drive to Morey's in Brainerd to get it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2008879 said:


> Last 3 nights, i might have to run to Prescott tomorrow. My luck i would get stopped


Wisconsin ones suck. Gotta get the real show ones


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2008888 said:


> Wisconsin ones suck. Gotta get the real show ones


Yea my uncles buddy has a liscense and always makes some big 2.5 inch boomers, i just like lighting crap and watching it blow up.


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2008886 said:


> It's very good and not overly expensive. My only complaint about the place is that they don't have fish or seafood. I absolutely love Halibut but I have to drive to Morey's in Brainerd to get it.


Wouldn't Motley be closer than Baxter?


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2008889 said:


> Yea my uncles buddy has a liscense and always makes some big 2.5 inch boomers, i just like lighting crap and watching it blow up.


My buddy has his too. He has up to 4" I think. The salutes make one heck of a bang


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;2008890 said:


> Wouldn't Motley be closer than Baxter?


30.62 miles to Motely, 31.46 to Baxter. I live on the east side of LF so going straight up 371 is quicker for me than crossing the river and heading up Hwy 10.

http://www.distance-cities.com/distance-little-falls-mn-to-baxter-mn

http://www.distance-cities.com/distance-little-falls-mn-to-motley-mn


----------



## CityGuy

60° clear, calm


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2008839 said:


> Anyone know what's up with all the fire trucks in sharbors yard? There is two in the yard and a few on the street and a bunch if them are standing inside a little chain link fence area way back


Likely training.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;2008857 said:


> Any of you know DSM Excavating out of Hastings? One of the guys was killed in Lakeville today, putting in draintile and the trench collapsed.


Used to truck for them. They do alot of basements in Plymouth.


----------



## SnowGuy73

60° cloudy calm .


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light dew.


----------



## Bill1090

40* at home

55* in La Crosse.

Foggy with very heavy dew.


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like I'm about to get wet. Decent blob coming down 94,


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2008900 said:


> Looks like I'm about to get wet. Decent blob coming down 94,


It'll dry up before it gets to the cities.


----------



## CityGuy

Sprinkles in Annandale.


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2008892 said:


> 30.62 miles to Motely, 31.46 to Baxter. I live on the east side of LF so going straight up 371 is quicker for me than crossing the river and heading up Hwy 10.
> 
> http://www.distance-cities.com/distance-little-falls-mn-to-baxter-mn
> 
> http://www.distance-cities.com/distance-little-falls-mn-to-motley-mn


I knew it would be close...:waving:
But I would think the traffic in Baxter alone would be enough to avoid that like the plague...unless you wanted to hit some of the other stores. Not much else in Motley.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I always hate when the contact person leaves for a large contract.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2008907 said:


> I always hate when the contact person leaves for a large contract.


Well it is a holiday weekend coming up


----------



## cbservicesllc

What kind of gas cans are people liking these days? I've thought about going to a different color small can for mix since all my small cans for snow blowers somehow turn into mix cans...


----------



## CityGuy

Waiting at the plant. Guess they really broke the tac truck this time.


----------



## CityGuy

Bought a little generator last night from a buddy that will run my sump, refrigerator/freezer, and deep freezer all at the same time.


----------



## CityGuy

Pics later when I pick it up.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2008891 said:


> My buddy has his too. He has up to 4" I think. The salutes make one heck of a bang


Yea we are not allowed to do the 4 inchers anymore lol. Not really but a couple years ago one didn't get high enough and went off in the lake and it was quite the site when there were a,few boats fishing pretty close by.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2008908 said:


> Well it is a holiday weekend coming up


No, leave the job. Building and Grounds director leaving for a different district.


----------



## Bill1090

cbservicesllc;2008909 said:


> What kind of gas cans are people liking these days? I've thought about going to a different color small can for mix since all my small cans for snow blowers somehow turn into mix cans...


The ones from before the stupid no spill can rule thing!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2008909 said:


> What kind of gas cans are people liking these days? I've thought about going to a different color small can for mix since all my small cans for snow blowers somehow turn into mix cans...


For the mix, I've gone to the $35 ones at Fleet Farm with the green button to push for filling. Zero spill, the nozzle is different so everyone knows.

I run the 5 gallon cans for mix.


----------



## qualitycut

Decided to work a couple hours since its perfect working weather


----------



## qualitycut

Why do people leave 2 spaces in the drive thru


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2008919 said:


> For the mix, I've gone to the $35 ones at Fleet Farm with the green button to push for filling. Zero spill, the nozzle is different so everyone knows.
> 
> I run the 5 gallon cans for mix.


If it is the one I am thinking of I have removed the green tab (black in the picture) so there is no longer a lock...you still have to push the black part but at least you don't have to fumble with the tab.

Can you run a different color than red for gas? (I have 4 yellow ones I got for cheap at Home Depot but I am not a business.)


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2008924 said:


>


Give me some air man...:laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2008922 said:


> If it is the one I am thinking of I have removed the green tab so there is no longer a lock...you still have to push the black part but at least you don't have to fumble with the tab.
> 
> Can you run a different color than red for gas? (I have 4 yellow ones I got for cheap at Home Depot but I am not a business.)


Im pretty sure gas needs to be in red, diesel blue, ect


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2008924 said:


>


My buddy had a pallet of the old ones that are spillable as they would say so i borrowed a couple


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2008927 said:


> Im pretty sure gas needs to be in red, diesel blue, ect


Diesel yellow...??? Off road diesel blue??? Kerosine blue???


----------



## Doughboy12

I also take the vents off old cans and drill holes to put them in the new ones...they flow so much better.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2008919 said:


> For the mix, I've gone to the $35 ones at Fleet Farm with the green button to push for filling. Zero spill, the nozzle is different so everyone knows.
> 
> I run the 5 gallon cans for mix.


This.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2008926 said:


> Give me some air man...:laughing:


They pop back out when it gets warm.

I wouldn't buy a different gas can right now.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2008922 said:


> If it is the one I am thinking of I have removed the green tab (black in the picture) so there is no longer a lock...you still have to push the black part but at least you don't have to fumble with the tab.
> 
> Can you run a different color than red for gas? (I have 4 yellow ones I got for cheap at Home Depot but I am not a business.)


DOT just says "GASOLINE" needs to be spelled out on the can... A sharpie works


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2008932 said:


> They pop back out when it gets warm.
> 
> I wouldn't buy a different gas can right now.


All that in and out will cause cracking...


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2008895 said:


> Likely training.


Kinda figured it might be that. Just looked weird it's a electrical box for the city in that fence


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2008915 said:


> Yea we are not allowed to do the 4 inchers anymore lol. Not really but a couple years ago one didn't get high enough and went off in the lake and it was quite the site when there were a,few boats fishing pretty close by.


That's not good. I did notice they don't go as high as I thought they would


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2008934 said:


> All that in and out will cause cracking...


Don't take this the wrong way, but sometimes you need to not post stuff.

You seriously think I'm worried about a gas can cracking after, maybe, 5 years? MAYBE?

M?
A?
Y?
B?
E?

A gas can??

If anything it shows how air tight they are and don't leak. GUARANTEE that in 5 years, we would spill more than $35 in gas with the old style cans.


----------



## qualitycut

Nice when you do a last minute favor for a customer and the really appreciate it. Called me monday to see if i could pull to small bushes before i went up north told him 50 bucks. texted him saying i would be out this morning, well he was at work and had is mother in law drop me off a 100 and a case a beer.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2008938 said:


> Nice when you do a last minute favor for a customer and the really appreciate it. Called me monday to see if i could pull to small bushes before i went up north told him 50 bucks. texted him saying i would be out this morning, well he was at work and had is mother in law drop me off a 100 and a case a beer.


Those are the customers that will keep you going!


----------



## mnlefty

Passed a Cutting Edge fert truck on 494 this morning having a bad day. Looked like he blew the left front tire in the left lane and rode the concrete median barrier to a stop... ouch.


----------



## ryde307

cbservicesllc;2008909 said:


> What kind of gas cans are people liking these days? I've thought about going to a different color small can for mix since all my small cans for snow blowers somehow turn into mix cans...


We use the ones Lwnmwr posted for mix.
These for straight gas and Diesel.




qualitycut;2008915 said:


> Yea we are not allowed to do the 4 inchers anymore lol. Not really but a couple years ago one didn't get high enough and went off in the lake and it was quite the site when there were a,few boats fishing pretty close by.


I have worked on our fire boat doing the perimeter for the fireworks barge in Excelsior a few times. I have watched a few go off on deck. I will try to find the pictures of the aftermath on the barge. Alot of times people don't know it happens.



LwnmwrMan22;2008924 said:


>


These.



mnlefty;2008941 said:


> Passed a Cutting Edge fert truck on 494 this morning having a bad day. Looked like he blew the left front tire in the left lane and rode the concrete median barrier to a stop... ouch.


Hopefully he made it out of the construction zone.


----------



## mnlefty

ryde307;2008944 said:


> Hopefully he made it out of the construction zone.


Was down near the airport on the permanent barriers, not in the construction in Plymouth and MG thankfully.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2008937 said:


> Don't take this the wrong way, but sometimes you need to not post stuff.
> 
> You seriously think I'm worried about a gas can cracking after, maybe, 5 years?  MAYBE?
> 
> M?
> A?
> Y?
> B?
> E?
> 
> A gas can??
> 
> If anything it shows how air tight they are and don't leak. GUARANTEE that in 5 years, we would spill more than $35 in gas with the old style cans.


Sorry, didn't mean it the way you took it...carry on.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Man it a lot of work to get everything ready to head to the cabin with 12 people for 5 days


----------



## Greenery

How easy is it to fill a tiny little trimmer tank with a full 5 gallon can? 

Without overflowing everywhere?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;2008951 said:


> How easy is it to fill a tiny little trimmer tank with a full 5 gallon can?
> 
> Without overflowing everywhere?


I was thinking the same thing. One push of the button and it's over flowing


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2008951 said:


> How easy is it to fill a tiny little trimmer tank with a full 5 gallon can?
> 
> Without overflowing everywhere?


I use a gallon can lasts us a full day.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Piece of cake with these cans.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2008955 said:


> Piece of cake with these cans.


I bet especially with your crew


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2008958 said:


> I bet especially with your crew


They are the ones that requested a second one.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;2008951 said:


> How easy is it to fill a tiny little trimmer tank with a full 5 gallon can?
> 
> Without overflowing everywhere?


Kinda what I was thinking... I use 2.5 gallons


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2008959 said:


> They are the ones that requested a second one.


Because they spill so much


----------



## qualitycut

I think white castle in Forest Lake for lunch


----------



## qualitycut

Unreal.

http://kstp.com/article/stories/s3840554.shtml?cat=12584


----------



## qualitycut

Should have maybe waited till hinckley for whities


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Do you all try to fill trimmers as they lay flat on the ground??


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2008963 said:


> Unreal.
> 
> http://kstp.com/article/stories/s3840554.shtml?cat=12584


What is this country coming to?


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2008960 said:


> Kinda what I was thinking... I use 2.5 gallons


Same.....2.5 for mix.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2008965 said:


> Do you all try to fill trimmers as they lay flat on the ground??


I usually set the engine on the trailer fender. It seems easier to get the spout in the hole and to see.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2008966 said:


> What is this country coming to?


Did you see the petition going around to make th3 stripes on the flag rainbow color


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2008965 said:


> Do you all try to fill trimmers as they lay flat on the ground??


In the rack here.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2008968 said:


> I usually set the engine on the trailer fender. It seems easier to get the spout in the hole and to see.


If you bend them over the tailgate ots even easier to get it in


----------



## NorthernProServ

All the 5g have this on them

http://ezpourspout.com/ez-pour-products/all-products/hi-flow-spout/


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2008969 said:


> Did you see the petition going around to make th3 stripes on the flag rainbow color


I saw something about it on Facepage but I figured it was a joke. I like the flag just how it is! ussmileyflag


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2008973 said:


> I saw something about it on Facepage but I figured it was a joke. I like the flag just how it is! ussmileyflag


But but its offensive to people


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2008971 said:


> If you bend them over the tailgate ots even easier to get it in


Absolutely!!


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2008974 said:


> But but its offensive to people


And people wonder why China is taking over the world.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2008969 said:


> Did you see the petition going around to make th3 stripes on the flag rainbow color


I will move to canada then


----------



## ryde307

I personally have no problem with gays or whoever. I liked for once seeing us giving a freedom instead of taking one away. The problem now is how hypersensitive we have become. I am sure a rainbow flag offends some just as much as a confederate flag offends another.
It's sad we have nothing better to do than complain about things like this that offend us. If you don't like it ignore it and stay away. The whole banning of the confederate flag is driving me nuts. There is only a small part of it that in any way represent slavery. It stand for a new group pushing away from an oppressive gov't and wanting to be there own. It is how America was founded. Soon enough I'm sure it's coming again.
It's like everyone complaining about jobs and lack of pay ect. No one forces you to work at McDonalds. We have the freedom to work where we want, be around who we choose, and we should be able to fly whatever flag we feel like. They still sell Nazi flags and Isis flags on Amazon but not the confederate one.

Rant over. Insert smiley face with the american flag. (no idea how to do that)


----------



## albhb3

well we shall see if I have a jerb on Monday told dispatch/boss it was a bunch of malarkey after waiting around for the truck im suppost to be in for 2+ hours and still didn't show....ohh looky here they want me to call them


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2008971 said:


> If you bend them over the tailgate ots even easier to get it in


Ok I'm not touching this comment but filling trimmers wast the first thing that came to mind


----------



## Bill1090

Anything exciting happening in the metro on Friday? The Mrs and I were thinking of going up and doing some exploring.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Check out the mug shots.....I'll hold my comments................

http://kstp.com/news/stories/S3840515.shtml?cat=1


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We all operate differently. We don't even carry cans other than mix. (2) 5 gallon cans. Use one up, start using the other one. Everything else gets filled every day at the gas station.

And the cans I posted, you hold onto the plastic nozzle with one hand, the can with the other hand. The nozzle is stiff enough you can use it as a handle.

The button is extremely easy to control. If you want to just put a drop in, you can do that. If you want to let it run down your leg you can do that too.


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;2008969 said:


> Did you see the petition going around to make th3 stripes on the flag rainbow color


I also have no problem with gay marriage but I do find some of the stuff their doing over the top and offensive. Defacing the flag imo. And wtf with the pic of the soldiers propping up the flag and they changed it to a rainbow flag. How many have spilled blood and died defending that flag? Dressing up as Jesus on the cross and making out with your partner?
Gimme a break go get married and move on.

Now we will wait and see how long it takes before the first lawsuit against a church for refusing to perform a same sex marriage.


----------



## CityGuy

Greenery;2008988 said:


> I also have no problem with gay marriage but I do find some of the stuff their doing over the top and offensive. Defacing the flag imo. And wtf with the pic of the soldiers propping up the flag and they changed it to a rainbow flag. How many have spilled blood and died defending that flag? Dressing up as Jesus on the cross and making out with your partner?
> Gimme a break go get married and move on.
> 
> Now we will wait and see how long it takes before the first lawsuit against a church for refusing to perform a same sex marriage.


Just heard on cco that there is a bill being considered that will allow bussiness refuse to do bussines with same sex marriage if they choose too with no penalty.


----------



## unit28

Looking ahead at cooler temps after next monday
Vortex sets up in canada
Not as much rain

Unless the jet stream changes in the next few days


----------



## NorthernProServ

unit28;2008991 said:


> Looking ahead at cooler temps after next monday
> Vortex sets up in canada
> Not as much rain
> 
> Unless the jet stream changes in the next few days


cool and dry.......OK with me!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## unit28

We'll see,
Really depends on jet stream


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2008978 said:


> I personally have no problem with gays or whoever. I liked for once seeing us giving a freedom instead of taking one away. The problem now is how hypersensitive we have become. I am sure a rainbow flag offends some just as much as a confederate flag offends another.
> It's sad we have nothing better to do than complain about things like this that offend us. If you don't like it ignore it and stay away. The whole banning of the confederate flag is driving me nuts. There is only a small part of it that in any way represent slavery. It stand for a new group pushing away from an oppressive gov't and wanting to be there own. It is how America was founded. Soon enough I'm sure it's coming again.
> It's like everyone complaining about jobs and lack of pay ect. No one forces you to work at McDonalds. We have the freedom to work where we want, be around who we choose, and we should be able to fly whatever flag we feel like. They still sell Nazi flags and Isis flags on Amazon but not the confederate one.
> 
> Rant over. Insert smiley face with the american flag. (no idea how to do that)


Oh yeah... the Revolution is coming...


----------



## unit28

I'm jealous
Everyon has shown pictures of their cans.

I'll try to get a pic of mine in a bit


----------



## unit28

NWS DISC really talking up the temp change next week.


----------



## Bill1090

Oil change on the truck is done. Now time for a summer shandy.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2008972 said:


> All the 5g have this on them
> 
> http://ezpourspout.com/ez-pour-products/all-products/hi-flow-spout/


Oh man look at those cans! Do those have retrofit vents too?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;2008999 said:


> Oil change on the truck is done. Now time for a summer shandy.


I can't stand that stuff. Way to much lemon


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Tonight is absolute perfection out.

Got a hard time going in to get invoicing done.


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2009000 said:


> Oh man look at those cans! Do those have retrofit vents too?


I was waiting for someone to point that out 

Yes, I installed there vents in all the cans as they had none before. 1/2" bit to drill it out and just push the vent in.

The high flow spouts are great, can empty a 5 gallon can in about 30 sec with vent open.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2008978 said:


> I personally have no problem with gays or whoever. I liked for once seeing us giving a freedom instead of taking one away. The problem now is how hypersensitive we have become. I am sure a rainbow flag offends some just as much as a confederate flag offends another.
> It's sad we have nothing better to do than complain about things like this that offend us. If you don't like it ignore it and stay away. The whole banning of the confederate flag is driving me nuts. There is only a small part of it that in any way represent slavery. It stand for a new group pushing away from an oppressive gov't and wanting to be there own. It is how America was founded. Soon enough I'm sure it's coming again.
> It's like everyone complaining about jobs and lack of pay ect. No one forces you to work at McDonalds. We have the freedom to work where we want, be around who we choose, and we should be able to fly whatever flag we feel like. They still sell Nazi flags and Isis flags on Amazon but not the confederate one.
> 
> Rant over. Insert smiley face with the american flag. (no idea how to do that)


Exactly, if you want to be gay, fine, just dont try cramming it down our throats, (no pun intended ) buy let the rest of us belive and celebrate our beliefs as the do


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2008982 said:


> Anything exciting happening in the metro on Friday? The Mrs and I were thinking of going up and doing some exploring.


If i was around i would buy lap dances at kod!


----------



## qualitycut

Well a good 7 hour day on the lake, 5 twisted tea and 10 16 oz coors. Hood thing i dont wear glasses.  jk lwmr


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2009007 said:


> Exactly, if you want to be gay, fine, just dont try cramming it down our throats, (no pun intended ) buy let the rest of us belive and celebrate our beliefs as the do


I think the whole thing wouldn't have been such a big deal with all the controversy if there weren't all of these parades and stuff. Just like all of the protests in cities when those black dudes were shot.

Low profile is the way to go!


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2009008 said:


> If i was around i would buy lap dances at kod!


Not sure how well that would go over.

On the other hand, maybe she would be into it!


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2009013 said:


> Not sure how well that would go over.
> 
> On the other hand, maybe she would be into it!


And if she was put a ring on it!


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2009013 said:


> Not sure how well that would go over.
> 
> On the other hand, maybe she would be into it!


If i was in town i would meet up with ya.


----------



## Bill1090

Watching How It's Made. They're showing how they make hotdogs. Guess I'll never eat those again!


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2009015 said:


> If i was in town i would meet up with ya.


Party pooper.


----------



## ryde307

Bill1090;2009016 said:


> Watching How It's Made. They're showing how they make hotdogs. Guess I'll never eat those again!


Your not supposed to watch those when it's about food. I always avoid the behind the scenes food things. It tastes good and I don't care what's in it.


----------



## unit28

Another shot of the vortex

If it were winter , it'd be called polar vortex

Saw it has potential for snow around Hudson bay


----------



## Drakeslayer

Bill1090;2009016 said:


> Watching How It's Made. They're showing how they make hotdogs. Guess I'll never eat those again!


was it parts of pigs like they say?


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;2008982 said:


> Anything exciting happening in the metro on Friday? The Mrs and I were thinking of going up and doing some exploring.


Horse racing with fireworks to follow. (Yes, Friday)


----------



## Doughboy12

Horse racing Saturday. Free Nathan's hot dogs. Just to stay with the hotdog theme.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2009006 said:


> I was waiting for someone to point that out
> 
> Yes, I installed there vents in all the cans as they had none before. 1/2" bit to drill it out and just push the vent in.
> 
> The high flow spouts are great, can empty a 5 gallon can in about 30 sec with vent open.


 Thumbs Up

I'm going to have to try those out!


----------



## banonea

Proud of this one, wife has not seen it yet and didn't know what I was doing.


----------



## CityGuy

52° and clear


----------



## SnowGuy73

56° calm few clouds.


----------



## Bill1090

Drakeslayer;2009022 said:


> was it parts of pigs like they say?


Kinda. It was a bunch of meat scraps from when they butcher pigs and cows.


----------



## Bill1090

46*
Clear.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Heavy dew.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2009026 said:


> Proud of this one, wife has not seen it yet and didn't know what I was doing.


That looks really nice.


----------



## CityGuy

Some jack wagon is mowing their grass at 615 in the morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2009035 said:


> Some jack wagon is mowing their grass at 615 in the morning.


Sorry, just trying to get done before the 4th.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;2009037 said:


> Sorry, just trying to get done before the 4th.


No this was a neighbor behind me that decided he better stop when I walked out on the deck with a screaming kid and just stared at him. He got the point.


----------



## mnlefty

My mind has checked out to vacation already... just wheeled my garbage halfway to the street and didn't see any others and realized "cafe, it's only Thursday".


----------



## CityGuy

mnlefty;2009040 said:


> My mind has checked out to vacation already... just wheeled my garbage halfway to the street and didn't see any others and realized "cafe, it's only Thursday".


Mine checked out yesterday at about 11. Just went through the motions after that.


----------



## banonea

mnlefty;2009040 said:


> My mind has checked out to vacation already... just wheeled my garbage halfway to the street and didn't see any others and realized "cafe, it's only Thursday".


I will be working all weekend. Got carpet on Monday and i am not ready......


----------



## CityGuy

Pic of the new generator I got for 125.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Kare 11 is posting about mowz& plowz again.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2009048 said:


> Kare 11 is posting about mowz& plowz again.


Yeah my wife posted it to my FB... Says "maybe I should get on this site"... I didn't have the heart to tell her no... She's just trying to help afterall...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2009049 said:


> Yeah my wife posted it to my FB... Says "maybe I should get on this site"... I didn't have the heart to tell her no... She's just trying to help afterall...


I forwarded it to mine so she can pay someone to mow our yard and stop cafeing about it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2009055 said:


> I forwarded it to mine so she can pay someone to mow our yard and stop cafeing about it.


:laughing: Thumbs Up


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2009055 said:


> I forwarded it to mine so she can pay someone to mow our yard and stop cafeing about it.


Your guys don't do a good enough job for her?


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2009049 said:


> Yeah my wife posted it to my FB... Says "maybe I should get on this site"... I didn't have the heart to tell her no... She's just trying to help afterall...


Should show her the pricing you get paid then show her the accounts you have. Big difference


----------



## unit28

Altiz @0% financing

Traffic on 65 north already ,...
on our way to MCG attm


ECMWF doesn't want to drop the vortex as far south as the gfs next week


----------



## NorthernProServ

Traffic is already stop and go on 94 N in MG....wish I was sitting in it going N.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2009066 said:


> Your guys don't do a good enough job for her?


Anytime my guys want, they can mow my yard on the clock.

That's happened 1 time in 7 years.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2009070 said:


> Anytime my guys want, they can mow my yard on the clock.
> 
> That's happened 1 time in 7 years.


I'll do it. I'd have to charge you mileage though.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2009070 said:


> Anytime my guys want, they can mow my yard on the clock.
> 
> That's happened 1 time in 7 years.


Why not just tell them it's part of the list? There getting paid they shouldn't care


----------



## CityGuy

Relaxing at the lake. Peaceful up here.


----------



## CityGuy

Had a jack hole tailgating me for 25 miles. Wouldn't go around and pass. Slowed down to the speed limit and he rode me, sped up to 90 and he followed. He finally backed way off after I slammed on the brakes at 65 mph. Left some marks on 25 just north of Pierze.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2009073 said:


> Relaxing at the lake. Peaceful up here.


Where are you at?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2009075 said:


> Where are you at?


Just south of Brainerd. On Little Long Lake.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2009075 said:


> Where are you at?


Should mean a good structure fire this weekend while I'm gone.


----------



## CityGuy

Watching my father in law put in a stepped timber retaining wall.


----------



## CityGuy

He asked if I came to help. Told h8m no I was told that I didn't need to bring work clothes with or any tools. He looked disappointed then I told him I would help but we needed to go to Menards so he could buy me a tool belt and tools. Guess I'll stay sitting here drinking beer.


----------



## CityGuy

74° sunny with a slight breeze off the lake.


----------



## CityGuy

Just waiting for my brother in law to get here then a little fishing tonight.


----------



## CityGuy

Green did you get that email about mnscue


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2009079 said:


> Just south of Brainerd. On Little Long Lake.


I'll be at Zorbaz there tonight!


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2009074 said:


> Had a jack hole tailgating me for 25 miles. Wouldn't go around and pass. Slowed down to the speed limit and he rode me, sped up to 90 and he followed. He finally backed way off after I slammed on the brakes at 65 mph. Left some marks on 25 just north of Pierze.


The jake brake on my truck works great for that. Turn that on and shift down a gear then get really shocked then


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2009087 said:


> The jake brake on my truck works great for that. Turn that on and shift down a gear then get really shocked then


If I had the truck with I would have put it in tow haul and manually dropped a year but have the wife's car instead.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2009086 said:


> I'll be at Zorbaz there tonight!


Over in Cross Lake or is their one in Brainerd?


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2009089 said:


> Over in Cross Lake or is their one in Brainerd?


Brainard on gull


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2009093 said:


> Brainard on gull


That's about 36 minutes north east of me. Were right off 25 south of town.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2009093 said:


> Brainard on gull


Address here comes up as Nisswa.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2009097 said:


> Address here comes up as Nisswa.


Gull is Nisswa. Half the stuff people think is in Brainerd is really in Baxter too.


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;2009099 said:


> Gull is Nisswa. Half the stuff people think is in Brainerd is really in Baxter too.


I consider it all Brainard up here. But I know its not.


----------



## CityGuy

Grilling some burgers up for dinner.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2009101 said:


> I consider it all Brainard up here. But I know its not.


This......me too. Just easier that way.
I was just surprised you made the distinction. 
BIR......not in B...:waving:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bought a 30 toro time master today. That thing mows great


----------



## NorthernProServ

jimslawnsnow;2009105 said:


> Bought a 30 toro time master today. That thing mows great


Don't it? Got one about a month ago and it does Just as good as a 36" walk and takes less room in the trailer


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;2009106 said:


> Don't it? Got one about a month ago and it does Just as good as a 36" walk and takes less room in the trailer


That's why I'm selling my 36


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2009085 said:


> Green did you get that email about mnscue


I sure did. Thanks


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Funny, 60% chance of thunderstorms Sunday night / Monday.


----------



## TKLAWN

NorthernProServ;2009106 said:


> Don't it? Got one about a month ago and it does Just as good as a 36" walk and takes less room in the trailer


I prefer not to push mow.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2009110 said:


> Funny, 60% chance of thunderstorms Sunday night / Monday.


Always. ......


----------



## unit28

Back to square one
found out today
Kidney surgery I had last week failed

Good news is they took out the Stent today


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2009087 said:


> The jake brake on my truck works great for that. Turn that on and shift down a gear then get really shocked then


It dont work that good. And its definitely not a jake break


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2009110 said:


> Funny, 60% chance of thunderstorms Sunday night / Monday.


70% here! We're comin!


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2009097 said:


> Address here comes up as Nisswa.


Usually when I say that people don't know where it is


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2009117 said:


> It dont work that good. And its definitely not a jake break


My Ram has a Jake brake :waving:


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2009110 said:


> Funny, 60% chance of thunderstorms Sunday night / Monday.


Yea cause thats the only day i mow, happens all year every year


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2009117 said:


> It dont work that good. And its definitely not a jake break


When you shift down with that on it works good


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2009110 said:


> Funny, 60% chance of thunderstorms Sunday night / Monday.


I have 70% monday


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;2009115 said:


> Back to square one
> found out today
> Kidney surgery I had last week failed
> 
> Good news is they took out the Stent today


Well that sucks.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2009119 said:


> Usually when I say that people don't know where it is


I know several guys on the burn team from nisswa.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2009120 said:


> My Ram has a Jake brake :waving:


Engine retarder.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2009126 said:


> Engine retarder.


Someone edited ^^^


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;2009123 said:


> I have 70% monday


I see 73% for crystal attm


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2009120 said:


> My Ram has a Jake brake :waving:


Yea mine has a button that engine brakes but isnt really noticeable with no trailer on. Skid or dump trailer full i notice it is my point. Driving normal not very noticeable might as well put it in over drive


----------



## Drakeslayer

Drive motor ($4,000) or hose/seal ($500)? Lanos is closed all weekend. Have to wait until Monday to find out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2009130 said:


> Drive motor ($4,000) or hose/seal ($500)? Lanos is closed all weekend. Have to wait until Monday to find out.


I really hope it's a seal.

I'm so tired of spending bad money, I don't want to see others spend it.

Yesterday my dad took out both PTO shafts on the side mowers of the Tri-Deck.

I stopped to talk to him at the Sr High, he just finished the area he was mowing.

He slowed the throttle down so he could talk with me, then when we were done, he lifted the decks, completely forgetting he still had the PTO running.

$300 for 2 shafts. Today I ran to Fleet Farm to get new ones (WAY cheaper than the Bush Hog ones from the dealer) and noticed there's oil under the main gear box. Soooooooo...... did he crack the case for the main gear box? Or do I need to put a seal in? Kinda the same predicament.

I'm really starting to lean a decent 72" mower would be a better solution than running this Tri-Deck financially, but it's one thing my dad can still attempt to do, and I don't want him just sitting in the house all day, which he'll end up doing if I don't try to get him out. He just turned 81 in March.


----------



## CityGuy

930 and everyone is sleeping but me.
Light weights.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2009127 said:


> Someone edited ^^^


Damn auto correct.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2009132 said:


> 930 and everyone is sleeping but me.
> Light weights.


I should be sleeping I have to do river rock in the morning.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;2009134 said:


> I should be sleeping I have to do river rock in the morning.


How many tons?


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;2009135 said:


> How many tons?


I have 3 more yards of the 13 I have already done. I don't know why everything has to be up hill.


----------



## Green Grass

Green Grass;2009137 said:


> I have 3 more yards of the 13 I have already done. I don't know why everything has to be up hill.


I guess the 17 yards of mulch I removed was all down hill.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2009137 said:


> I have 3 more yards of the 13 I have already done. I don't know why everything has to be up hill.


Builds character.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Here's what I have to do tomorrow and it's not gonna get done with 2 of us. 14 town homes 18 townhomes 12 townhomes a dozen and a half residentials maybe it's even 2 dozen, a grave yard a town hall and a old country church. And then it's off for the weekend. Come back to a rainy monday


----------



## snowman55

CityGuy;2009074 said:


> Had a jack hole tailgating me for 25 miles. Wouldn't go around and pass. Slowed down to the speed limit and he rode me, sped up to 90 and he followed. He finally backed way off after I slammed on the brakes at 65 mph. Left some marks on 25 just north of Pierze.


Who's the jack wagon? Lock up brakes at 65? Wife and kid in car?


----------



## snowman55

CityGuy;2009082 said:


> He asked if I came to help. Told h8m no I was told that I didn't need to bring work clothes with or any tools. He looked disappointed then I told him I would help but we needed to go to Menards so he could buy me a tool belt and tools. Guess I'll stay sitting here drinking beer.


City worker. Not invite to my lake place.


----------



## snowman55

NorthernProServ;2009106 said:


> Don't it? Got one about a month ago and it does Just as good as a 36" walk and takes less room in the trailer


Not happy with ours. Idler pulleys wheel adjustments broken handles. Not really commercial grade


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;2009143 said:


> Not happy with ours. Idler pulleys wheel adjustments broken handles. Not really commercial grade


You buy the home owner version? Or the actual commercial version? I have 1 home owner version, 2 commercial version. All 3 work.


----------



## snowman55

I am not nearly as smart as ryde with his power post. Sitting on the dock, evening of drinking, projects tomorrow.
Life in America is good. Happy 4th weekend,


----------



## Green Grass

snowman55;2009146 said:


> I am not nearly as smart as ryde with his power post. Sitting on the dock, evening of drinking, projects tomorrow.
> Life in America is good. Happy 4th weekend,


Thanks for the invite. Have a wonderful 4th!


----------



## CityGuy

Sitting by the fire drinking by myself. On vacation and all I can think about is all the stuff I need to get done at home.


----------



## snowman55

LwnmwrMan22;2009145 said:


> You buy the home owner version? Or the actual commercial version? I have 1 home owner version, 2 commercial version. All 3 work.


Same mix. My guys are hard on them but they aren't built like a walk behind. That being said we rely on them they fit a niche. Just lots of repairs


----------



## snowman55

Green Grass;2009147 said:


> Thanks for the invite. Have a wonderful 4th!


I should have gave you invite. Pretty sure you would have no problem helping on a few small projects.vermillion is a drive though


----------



## CityGuy

Beautiful clear night. Lots of stars out.


----------



## CityGuy

Can't believe my kid turns 2 months old on Sunday. Time is sure flying by.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;2009150 said:


> Same mix. My guys are hard on them but they aren't built like a walk behind. That being said we rely on them they fit a niche. Just lots of repairs


We have about 5 places we use them. Haven't had any issues other than the one, the left rear wheel is cockeyed. Slants outward at the bottom.


----------



## Green Grass

snowman55;2009151 said:


> I should have gave you invite. Pretty sure you would have no problem helping on a few small projects.vermillion is a drive though


That is a drive.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2009153 said:


> Can't believe my kid turns 2 months old on Sunday. Time is sure flying by.


I still can't believe that we are 4 months away from ours


----------



## SnowGuy73

58°, light breeze, few clouds .


----------



## SnowGuy73

Minimal dew.


----------



## TKLAWN

Pretty quiet out today.

Guessing I'll be one of the few working today.ussmileyflag


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;2009164 said:


> Pretty quiet out today.
> 
> Guessing I'll be one of the few working today.ussmileyflag


Count me in.


----------



## NorthernProServ

snowman55;2009143 said:



> Not happy with ours. Idler pulleys wheel adjustments broken handles. Not really commercial grade


Only really use ours a few times (3-4) a week, guess we'll see.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2009158 said:


> I still can't believe that we are 4 months away from ours


It will go fast. Even when you think your ready your not. They grow up fast and will amaze you every day.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Green Grass;2009165 said:


> Count me in.


Same here


----------



## jimslawnsnow

snowman55;2009150 said:


> Same mix. My guys are hard on them but they aren't built like a walk behind. That being said we rely on them they fit a niche. Just lots of repairs


My dealer said they have 2 out in the commercial world, we'll now 3. One guy I know uses it a ton and has had drive issues. The other has Alot less issues. Those guys are hard on things. I saw thier the other day on the trailer rolling and bouncing all over and the mower looks tough. They have not had one homeowner with a broken one yet


----------



## CityGuy

57° and cloudy up here.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;2009166 said:


> Only really use ours a few times (3-4) a week, guess we'll see.


That's about all mine will get used. Guessing we use a 21 for 5 hours a week. Thinking this will cut that time in half or less. Mulches better too


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I just don't want to get up, but I have way too much crap to do


----------



## CityGuy

Just waiting on the brother in law to get up then hit the lake for a few hours.
I guess the wife wants to go shopping after that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2009164 said:


> Pretty quiet out today.
> 
> Guessing I'll be one of the few working today.ussmileyflag


Replace a tree, move 2 sprinkler heads about 20' each, mow an apartment building, scrub some vine remnants off the wall.

That's my list with one guy.

3 guys mowing have 12 parks to mow. Most small to mid sized. 1 takes 2.5 hours. They should be done about 3, unless they wanna mow one of the schools.


----------



## CityGuy

There's something about being on the lake that makes you feel relaxed.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;2009165 said:


> Count me in.


we're working too. we are out in Buffalo today


----------



## Bill1090

Menards carries sod now? Never seen that before.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;2009180 said:


> we're working too. we are out in Buffalo today


Sure the weekend I'm gone.


----------



## CityGuy

Starting to feel muggy up here.


----------



## CityGuy

Didn't catch anything this morning. Still fun hanging with the brother in law.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I am done with as much as I needed to get done.

My kids are at the water park in Rush City, so I'm gonna go surprise them.

Not sure where the mowing guys are, don't really care.

Have a good 4th tomorrow!!


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;2009194 said:


> I am done with as much as I needed to get done.
> 
> My kids are at the water park in Rush City, so I'm gonna go surprise them.
> 
> Not sure where the mowing guys are, don't really care.
> 
> Have a good 4th tomorrow!!


Nice... I have about another hour and a half and I'm off for the weekend.


----------



## unit28

Just got in from work
Playing with roof gutters

This is 1 part of 20
It only weighs 512 #

Sorry, it's upside down
Got till Monday to get them crated and shipped


----------



## NorthernProServ

Greenery;2009195 said:


> Nice... I have about another hour and a half and I'm off for the weekend.


Just finished up Bout a hour ago here

Hope everyone haves a good 4th!


----------



## Bill1090

That sure looks like an expensive stadium you folks are building.


----------



## TKLAWN

Bill1090;2009199 said:


> That sure looks like an expensive stadium you folks are building.


Expensive..... True fans prefer bad ass!


----------



## Greenery




----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2009197 said:


> Just got in from work
> Playing with roof gutters
> 
> This is 1 part of 20
> It only weighs 512 #
> 
> Sorry, it's upside down
> Got till Monday to get them crated and shipped


Oh boy... That's a heavy gutter!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;2009201 said:


>


Smh.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

Worked a half day... Just got back from WI picking up a couple 13, 14 fireworks... Blasting off to the cabin soon... No one blow your hand off! Happy 4th! ussmileyflag


----------



## CityGuy

Greenery;2009201 said:


>


In Plymouth I see.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Greenery;2009201 said:


>


Haha....saw that the other day too.... on 101


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;2009199 said:


> That sure looks like an expensive stadium you folks are building.


Not a dime from this guy. Tax payers should not fund stadiums imo.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2009204 said:


> Worked a half day... Just got back from WI picking up a couple 13, 14 fireworks... Blasting off to the cabin soon... No one blow your hand off! Happy 4th! ussmileyflag


Or any other extremity.


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;2009204 said:


> Worked a half day... Just got back from WI picking up a couple 13, 14 fireworks... Blasting off to the cabin soon... No one blow your hand off! Happy 4th! ussmileyflag


This.......plz

Just got back from bano's town. Played 18 with my parents then went to roosters for a few. Very nice day out.


----------



## CityGuy

Man there is a haze in Brainerd from the Canadian fires.


----------



## Greenery

Purple haze?


----------



## CityGuy

80° and muggy


----------



## CityGuy

Greenery;2009211 said:


> Purple haze?


Could be but more grayish in color.


----------



## Bill1090

77*

Very muggy!


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2009210 said:


> Man there is a haze in Brainerd from the Canadian fires.


Yeah here too... can't even see Otsego from 101 and 94


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2009216 said:


> Yeah here too... can't even see Otsego from 101 and 94


Just saw a post on th about it from nws. High breathing hazzard here.


----------



## CityGuy

78° cloudy Slight breeze


----------



## CityGuy

Goes on reason my kid is just posses tonight. Doesn't want to be held, won't lay down, just screams.

Might be heading home here if this keeps up.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2009220 said:


> Goes on reason my kid is just posses tonight. Doesn't want to be held, won't lay down, just screams.
> 
> Might be heading home here if this keeps up.


Sounds like gas. (Belly ache) or some sort of pain. Also check toes and fingers for wrapped hair on them.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;2009222 said:


> Sounds like gas. (Belly ache) or some sort of pain. Also check toes and fingers for wrapped hair on them.


That hair thing sounds crazy but its true. One of mine had a long hair wrapped around her toe. How does that happen?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2009222 said:


> Sounds like gas. (Belly ache) or some sort of pain. Also check toes and fingers for wrapped hair on them.


She has only had 1 poop today. Lots of gas but still crabby. Finally got her calmed down and sleeping. 
Have to ask the Dr on Friday what he thinks.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;2009223 said:


> That hair thing sounds crazy but its true. One of mine had a long hair wrapped around her toe. How does that happen?!?!?!?!?!


Mine did too. Not sure it's crazy.

I've had it wrapped my thingy several times. Not tight enough to cut circulation off, I'm sure if it was left long enough it would have


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2009224 said:


> She has only had 1 poop today. Lots of gas but still crabby. Finally got her calmed down and sleeping.
> Have to ask the Dr on Friday what he thinks.


Breast milk or formula?


----------



## unit28

After 10 years, winchester is catching up to feferal fusion

in the marketing dept


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2009226 said:


> Breast milk or formula?


Breast milk. Most always burps after eating.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;2009227 said:


> After 10 years, winchester is catching up to feferal fusion
> 
> in the marketing dept


Haha that reminds me of my past employee who said he waited outside this guy who buried his dad wrong or some cafe like that. But he said he had a 20-06.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2009228 said:


> Breast milk. Most always burps after eating.


Ours did too. Breast milk and burped good after. Needed to give gas drops quite a bit for a couple months


----------



## Drakeslayer

jimslawnsnow;2009225 said:


> Mine did too. Not sure it's crazy.
> 
> I've had it wrapped my thingy several times. Not tight enough to cut circulation off, I'm sure if it was left long enough it would have


Huh?!?!? TMI ATTM


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2009231 said:


> Ours did too. Breast milk and burped good after. Needed to give gas drops quite a bit for a couple months


We have been trying that for a few weeks but only at night when she gets crabby. 
We also are trying some natural drop thing that was recommend by a nurse. Made by Johnson and Johnson that is supposed to help with gas and make the baby regular.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2009231 said:


> Ours did too. Breast milk and burped good after. Needed to give gas drops quite a bit for a couple months


How often were you giving them?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2009235 said:


> How often were you giving them?


Usually when they ate. Whatever the bottle recommended. I think it's before they ate too.

Also look into gripe. Which is for colic


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2009240 said:


> Usually when they ate. Whatever the bottle recommended. I think it's before they ate too.
> 
> Also look into gripe. Which is for colic


Have to give that a try. Thanks


----------



## Doughboy12

Sounds like a war zone outside. Attm


----------



## Drakeslayer

Let's Go Twins!


----------



## SnowGuy73

64° calm overcast.


----------



## SnowGuy73

100% chance of storms Monday .


----------



## SnowGuy73

Moderate dew .


----------



## unit28

Happy 4th y'all.........


Monday

Cooler. Showers and thunderstorms in the morning...then showers and thunderstorms likely in the afternoon. Some thunderstorms may produce heavy rainfall in the morning. Highs in the lower 70s. Northwest winds 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 80 percent.



Lower 70s


----------



## CityGuy

55° sunny and calm


----------



## CityGuy

Caught a few small bass this morning. Nothing worth keeping but still fun to catch a few.


----------



## CityGuy

The lake was like a sheet of glass this morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Feeling muggy already.


----------



## CityGuy

So I was holding my kid and she just let out a check of a burp. The told me to excuse my self and I told her it wasn't me it was the kid. She said no way it was her. I guess she takes after her dad in the burp department.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2009256 said:


> So I was holding my kid and she just let out a check of a burp. The told me to excuse my self and I told her it wasn't me it was the kid. She said no way it was her. I guess she takes after her dad in the burp department.


Are you drunk? Hardly readable


----------



## Bill1090

70*

Clear and muggy.

Happy 4th!


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2009258 said:


> Are you drunk? Hardly readable


Hung over a bit.


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;2009256 said:


> So I was holding my kid and she just let out a check of a burp. The told me to excuse my self and I told her it wasn't me it was the kid. She said no way it was her. I guess she takes after her dad in the burp department.


Let's try this again without auto correct on.

I was holding my kid and she let out a heck of a burp. Wife told me to excuse myself. Told the wife it was the kid and not me. Wife said no way that came from the kid.
I guess my kid takes after me in the burp department.


----------



## CityGuy

Still a haze in the air but nice out.


----------



## CityGuy

I'm at 90% Sunday night and 70% Monday.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2009264 said:


> I'm at 90% Sunday night and 70% Monday.


Same except 80% Monday for me


----------



## Bill1090

cbservicesllc;2009265 said:


> Same except 80% Monday for me


This......


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2009265 said:


> Same except 80% Monday for me


I saw on fb the nws is calling for almost 2 in. of rain. That's alot of rain.


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2009265 said:


> Same except 80% Monday for me


Lower rh?
Dry cool air?
Jet stream pushing further south?

I need to check 300nb forecast


----------



## CityGuy

The neighbors up here are little strange. They have a boat parade and best decorated boat wins a 12 pack of beer.


----------



## CityGuy

Packing up to head home. Baby is getting crabby.


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;2009271 said:


> The neighbors up here are little strange. They have a boat parade and best decorated boat wins a 12 pack of beer.


That sounds like some good simple fun.  Let me guess you.... didn't pack your decorating belt and tools.


----------



## NorthernProServ

CityGuy;2009267 said:


> I saw on fb the nws is calling for almost 2 in. of rain. That's alot of rain.


Must of just updated,at 90% both Sunday night and monday with 3/4" - 1" both days


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;2009274 said:


> That sounds like some good simple fun.  Let me guess you.... didn't pack your decorating belt and tools.


Not the parade itself. The parade is for the kids but a beer prize for kids?


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ;2009275 said:


> Must of just updated,at 90% both Sunday night and monday with 3/4" - 1" both days


Saw it at about 4 am or so. Not sure how to screen shot it on my phone.


----------



## Bill1090

Toasty out there today!


----------



## CityGuy

Feels good to be home.


----------



## CityGuy

83° and partly cloudy


----------



## unit28

unit28;2009268 said:


> Lower rh?
> Dry cool air?
> Jet stream pushing further south?
> 
> I need to check 300nb forecast


and it changed........again


----------



## CityGuy

Sunday night, mainly after 10, 100% chance of rain, 1 to 2 inches possible.
Monday, 80% chance of rain 3/4 to 1 inch possible.


----------



## CityGuy

Man that shower felt good.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger, or Bano, fully insulated garage, sheetrocked, with pull down stairs to attic. The garage gets really hot in the summer, can I put pass thru vents in the ceiling to the attic or do you have a suggestion to help vent heat out other than open the door?


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;2009287 said:


> Ranger, or Bano, fully insulated garage, sheetrocked, with pull down stairs to attic. The garage gets really hot in the summer, can I put pass thru vents in the ceiling to the attic or do you have a suggestion to help vent heat out other than open the door?


Really the door and windows are the best. If you put a vent in the ceiling say to a roof vent your creating a problem. What will happen in the winter is that warm air will rise causing ice dams and moisture in the attic. Chec to see if you have roof vents on the garage to get rid of the hot air up there.


----------



## Ranger620

400 small bales of hay to move and stack today. May finish Tommorow. Anyone want some exercise come on over


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;2009291 said:


> Really the door and windows are the best. If you put a vent in the ceiling say to a roof vent your creating a problem. What will happen in the winter is that warm air will rise causing ice dams and moisture in the attic. Chec to see if you have roof vents on the garage to get rid of the hot air up there.


I have those pink things in it looks like every truss. I'm trying to vent through the rock to the attic area. Maybe just crack the attic stairs?


----------



## CityGuy

I'm thinking like a 6 inch round just to the attic behind the opener. Not to the roof line.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;2009292 said:


> 400 small bales of hay to move and stack today. May finish Tommorow. Anyone want some exercise come on over


Easy peasy. When we had a lot of wheat we would bail 1100 to 1400 per day


----------



## Ranger620

jimslawnsnow;2009300 said:


> Easy peasy. When we had a lot of wheat we would bail 1100 to 1400 per day


Except I'm 12 years older than you. So you should come help


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;2009301 said:


> Except I'm 12 years older than you. So you should come help


35 an hour is my price. I will out work you and not complain


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;2009294 said:


> I'm thinking like a 6 inch round just to the attic behind the opener. Not to the roof line.


Right I get what your saying but even just to the attic what will happen in the winter is the heat will rise and cause problems. If you were to do it it would be best to go all the way out with a insulated tubing. 
Could install a bath fan with insulated ducting to the roof. That's probably the best way


----------



## Ranger620

jimslawnsnow;2009302 said:


> 35 an hour is my price. I will out work you and not complain


I will be done before you get here I have 200 to go
And I wasn't complaining


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;2009303 said:


> Right I get what your saying but even just to the attic what will happen in the winter is the heat will rise and cause problems. If you were to do it it would be best to go all the way out with a insulated tubing.
> Could install a bath fan with insulated ducting to the roof. That's probably the best way


Now I got you. Do you think a cheap ceiling fan will move enough air to help cool it? It's 92 in my garage now according to the door opener. Not sure how accurate that is.


----------



## unit28

Hay,
Ever wonder who invented the first dump trailer?


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;2009305 said:


> Now I got you. Do you think a cheap ceiling fan will move enough air to help cool it? It's 92 in my garage now according to the door opener. Not sure how accurate that is.


Not sure it will cool it. I think the biggest is 110 cfms I bet it would help. Got a place you could stick a window air conditioner


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;2009304 said:


> I will be done before you get here I have 200 to go
> And I wasn't complaining


I meant I won't complain


----------



## Ranger620

jimslawnsnow;2009308 said:


> I meant I won't complain


Oh sorry. I know your a farm guy I disnt think you would complain.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;2009307 said:


> Not sure it will cool it. I think the biggest is 110 cfms I bet it would help. Got a place you could stick a window air conditioner


I do have the 2 Windows but they face the front wall way not estetically pleasing. Do those self contained a.c. units work?


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;2009306 said:


> Hay,
> Ever wonder who invented the first dump trailer?


That's a load of hay.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;2009309 said:


> Oh sorry. I know your a farm guy I disnt think you would complain.


Yup I wouldn't. When i was young the neighbor would have me help with straw because no one could handle the heat of the hay mow


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2009294 said:


> I'm thinking like a 6 inch round just to the attic behind the opener. Not to the roof line.


The goal of the attic space is to stay the same temp as the outside... If you vent into the attic and heat in the winter, you'll get ice dams...


----------



## NorthernProServ

I'm up to 1-2" and 1-2"....going to put the plows on tomorrow morning


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ;2009316 said:


> I'm up to 1-2" and 1-2"....going to put the plows on tomorrow morning


With rubber cutting edges to squeegee the water off?


----------



## NorthernProServ

CityGuy;2009317 said:


> With rubber cutting edges to squeegee the water off?


Yeah...that sounds like billable time to me !


----------



## Green Grass

NorthernProServ;2009318 said:


> Yeah...that sounds like billable time to me !


I like that idea


----------



## CityGuy

Anybody recommend any products to clean or renew tonneau covers?


----------



## Deershack

Just got back from a fly in fishing trip in Canada. It was a blast. It was hard not to catch something on every cast. Even a plain hook could sometimes hook one. My largest was a 38 1/2" Northern. Only bummer was crossing the boarder coming back. We got pulled into secondary inspection because the radiation dectors got a hit on us. They picked up the painted numerals on a old army compass I carry. It's part of my normal gear I always carry when hunting and/or fishing. They not only could tell exactly which bag it was in but they could read it through the trailer as we passed through the entry to the stating. The dial on the compass is only about 1 1/2" round and only the 4 points and the needle have small dabs of a paint which will make it glow in the dark after being exposed to light.


----------



## CityGuy

Just fell asleep and get a fire call. Never fails.


----------



## Drakeslayer

CityGuy;2009327 said:


> Just fell asleep and get a fire call. Never fails.


Tell them you are still up north


----------



## CityGuy

Too late already here. Easy 5 bucks.


----------



## CityGuy

Figured we would get a fire of some sort tonight not a medical.


----------



## unit28

...TUESDAY WILL BE A GREAT DAY TO SKIP WORK AND DO SOMETHING OUTSIDE AS WINDS WILL BE LIGHT...SKIES SUNNY WITH HIGHS IN THE LOWER 70S...WHICH IS ABOUT 10 TO 15 DEGREES BELOW NORMAL.


Vortex back down.




Wait a sec, .......NWS says skip work?
Don't we use the national weather service for advice?


----------



## SnowGuy73

66° breeze few clouds .


----------



## SnowGuy73

Little dew.


----------



## CityGuy

67° sunny slight breeze


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;2009334 said:


> ...TUESDAY WILL BE A GREAT DAY TO SKIP WORK AND DO SOMETHING OUTSIDE AS WINDS WILL BE LIGHT...SKIES SUNNY WITH HIGHS IN THE LOWER 70S...WHICH IS ABOUT 10 TO 15 DEGREES BELOW NORMAL.
> 
> Vortex back down.
> 
> Wait a sec, .......NWS says skip work?
> Don't we use the national weather service for advice?


Sounds like a good day to spray


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2009338 said:


> Sounds like a good day to spray


Good day to go four wheeling!


----------



## Bill1090

72*
Sunny


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;2009209 said:


> This.......plz
> 
> Just got back from bano's town. Played 18 with my parents then went to roosters for a few. Very nice day out.


Should have said something, would have had you over to the new place.....


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2009287 said:


> Ranger, or Bano, fully insulated garage, sheetrocked, with pull down stairs to attic. The garage gets really hot in the summer, can I put pass thru vents in the ceiling to the attic or do you have a suggestion to help vent heat out other than open the door?


Are your soffit plugged up and do you have roof vents. Soffit battens and a ridge vent dose wonders.....


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;2009303 said:


> Right I get what your saying but even just to the attic what will happen in the winter is the heat will rise and cause problems. If you were to do it it would be best to go all the way out with a insulated tubing.
> Could install a bath fan with insulated ducting to the roof. That's probably the best way


They make a power vent for the roof, you set the temp and it runs till the temp is below the set temp


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;2009305 said:


> Now I got you. Do you think a cheap ceiling fan will move enough air to help cool it? It's 92 in my garage now according to the door opener. Not sure how accurate that is.


Why not just throw a window ac unit in?


----------



## albhb3

wow beautiful down here muggy as hell up in battle lake...the ole powerstroke ran 515 miles on under 3/4 tank 100 miles being city right at 21mpgThumbs Up.... now I gotta figure out this driveline vibration at50-57 and 70up any ideas...

the scenery up there not very good lots of cows:crying:


----------



## cbservicesllc

Deershack;2009325 said:


> Just got back from a fly in fishing trip in Canada. It was a blast. It was hard not to catch something on every cast. Even a plain hook could sometimes hook one. My largest was a 38 1/2" Northern. Only bummer was crossing the boarder coming back. We got pulled into secondary inspection because the radiation dectors got a hit on us. They picked up the painted numerals on a old army compass I carry. It's part of my normal gear I always carry when hunting and/or fishing. They not only could tell exactly which bag it was in but they could read it through the trailer as we passed through the entry to the stating. The dial on the compass is only about 1 1/2" round and only the 4 points and the needle have small dabs of a paint which will make it glow in the dark after being exposed to light.


That's pretty crazy... I guess that's a good thing


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2009327 said:


> Just fell asleep and get a fire call. Never fails.


You know you love it...


----------



## cbservicesllc

albhb3;2009353 said:


> wow beautiful down here muggy as hell up in battle lake...the ole powerstroke ran 515 miles on under 3/4 tank 100 miles being city right at 21mpgThumbs Up.... now I gotta figure out this driveline vibration at50-57 and 70up any ideas...
> 
> the scenery up there not very good lots of cows:crying:


Check all the drive shaft joints... Sounds like what I did last Fall on my 2001


----------



## albhb3

cbservicesllc;2009357 said:


> Check all the drive shaft joints... Sounds like what I did last Fall on my 2001


what should I look for just excess play or....


----------



## Bill1090

albhb3;2009353 said:


> wow beautiful down here muggy as hell up in battle lake...the ole powerstroke ran 515 miles on under 3/4 tank 100 miles being city right at 21mpgThumbs Up.... now I gotta figure out this driveline vibration at50-57 and 70up any ideas...
> 
> the scenery up there not very good lots of cows:crying:


I'm going to go with U Joint for $100 Alex!


----------



## Ranger620

Bill1090;2009363 said:


> I'm going to go with U Joint for $100 Alex!


Ill take drive shaft unbalanced for 200 alex


----------



## albhb3

Deershack;2009325 said:


> Just got back from a fly in fishing trip in Canada. It was a blast. It was hard not to catch something on every cast. Even a plain hook could sometimes hook one. My largest was a 38 1/2" Northern. Only bummer was crossing the boarder coming back. We got pulled into secondary inspection because the radiation dectors got a hit on us. They picked up the painted numerals on a old army compass I carry. It's part of my normal gear I always carry when hunting and/or fishing. They not only could tell exactly which bag it was in but they could read it through the trailer as we passed through the entry to the stating. The dial on the compass is only about 1 1/2" round and only the 4 points and the needle have small dabs of a paint which will make it glow in the dark after being exposed to light.


shoulda rolled down the window screamed alalalalalalalalalahhhh and then the real fun could have begun


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2009342 said:


> Should have said something, would have had you over to the new place.....


Thought about it but it was a quick trip while the wife was working.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2009356 said:


> You know you love it...


Not the medical stuff. Usually we get the I fell yesterday but waited unti midnight the next day to call you.


----------



## CityGuy

Green text me when you can. My phone got stupid and lost numbers.


----------



## cbservicesllc

albhb3;2009360 said:


> what should I look for just excess play or....


Yeah, rotate one side of the U joint, if there is any play before the other side moves, it needs replacing


----------



## albhb3

cbservicesllc;2009380 said:


> Yeah, rotate one side of the U joint, if there is any play before the other side moves, it needs replacing


well the u joint nearest the pumpkin has the most play the one before the carrier bearing is got just a slight movement and the one up on the tranny seams fine....probably should do all of em at the same time correct?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

albhb3;2009383 said:


> well the u joint nearest the pumpkin has the most play the one before the carrier bearing is got just a slight movement and the one up on the tranny seams fine....probably should do all of em at the same time correct?


I would. Unless you like digging in and pulling stuff apart over and over.

Rebuilt the ones in my '06 last year, was like $200 for the 3 installed.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Too many old people in downtown Stillwater today.


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;2009393 said:


> Too many old people in downtown Stillwater today.


café that its too damn hot... im socked 94 coming in from rogers isn't packed yet


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2009376 said:


> Green text me when you can. My phone got stupid and lost numbers.


Sent.......


----------



## Green Grass

Tk the disposal spot off of county 10. Do you know what the hours are and do they take brush?


----------



## CityGuy

Green you planning on Saturday if the weather cooperates this week?


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2009400 said:


> Green you planning on Saturday if the weather cooperates this week?


Yeah I was thinking Dayton


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2009401 said:


> Yeah I was thinking Dayton


Ok sounds good. 2 houses might be a push without Jason and Jesse.


----------



## CityGuy

The wind is starting to pick up here.


----------



## CityGuy

Hooking up the backup drive to store all the photos of the baby. Got a 3 t. Might be overkill but better safe than sorry.


----------



## SSS Inc.

RAP is going wild. Might actually enjoy the evening. We'll see......


----------



## Camden

This women's soccer game is unreal. Even if you're not a fan it's worth watching. US is up 4-0 fifteen minutes into it. Absolutely crazy.


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;2009396 said:


> Tk the disposal spot off of county 10. Do you know what the hours are and do they take brush?


I know they take brush for sure. I think they are 7 to 7 not 100% on that though.


----------



## cbservicesllc

albhb3;2009383 said:


> well the u joint nearest the pumpkin has the most play the one before the carrier bearing is got just a slight movement and the one up on the tranny seams fine....probably should do all of em at the same time correct?


Like Lwnmwrman said, do them all... It's cheap in the long run... I think mine might have been even less than Lwnmwrman's...


----------



## CityGuy

Wow. High scoring game.

Nascar is on rain delay.


----------



## CityGuy

84° sunny and breezy


----------



## unit28

Been watching this weather system since last week

Kinda bored with it

Alot of the heavies were over lmn22
Now it looks like it's at pine city and into wi tomorrow morning

Wondering if we'll see any 90* Temps before summer's over?
The jet stream has been running consistent, along with the vortex. We'll see.........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Storms popping by Fergus.


----------



## unit28

330 will be here quick

nite John boy.......


----------



## Bill1090

That chick just took a huge hit!


----------



## CityGuy

Thunderstorm watch for me.


----------



## qualitycut

Shark week. ...


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;2009420 said:


> 330 will be here quick
> 
> nite John boy.......


Goodnight Jim-Bob. I bet only 5% of us get the John Boy Reference. Anyway.....Trying to figure out how that NWS graphic meshes with the other info they are showing. Seems like the graphic is half the "potential" rain coming.

EDIT: Not sure what I was thinking........Clearly that is a 6 hour total. Carry on....................


----------



## Polarismalibu

I am so wore out. 30 minutes till home and passing out


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2009424 said:


> Goodnight Jim-Bob. I bet only 5% of us get the John Boy Reference. Anyway.....Trying to figure out how that NWS graphic meshes with the other info they are showing. Seems like the graphic is half the "potential" rain coming.
> 
> EDIT: Not sure what I was thinking........Clearly that is a 6 hour total. Carry on....................


The waltons. I have not see a rerun of that in over 10 years.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;2009426 said:


> The waltons. I have not see a rerun of that in over 10 years.


I knew I heard it somewhere. Grand parents always had that on


----------



## CityGuy

I don't get it. The county pages all fd's at 200 a.m. to let us know if a thunderstorm watch last week yet doesn't do it at 800 p.m. now?


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2009428 said:


> I don't get it. The county pages all fd's at 200 a.m. to let us know if a thunderstorm watch last week yet doesn't do it at 800 p.m. now?


They are special. You should have figured that out a long time ago.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2009418 said:


> Been watching this weather system since last week
> 
> Kinda bored with it
> 
> Alot of the heavies were over lmn22
> Now it looks like it's at pine city and into wi tomorrow morning
> 
> Wondering if we'll see any 90* Temps before summer's over?
> The jet stream has been running consistent, along with the vortex. We'll see.........


So I shouldn't call my project tomorrow off? Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2009431 said:


> So I shouldn't call my project tomorrow off? Thumbs Up


I orders 2 pallets of sod for the morning. Wondering if I call and cancel, or just get them and lay them Tuesday.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2009424 said:


> Goodnight Jim-Bob. I bet only 5% of us get the John Boy Reference. Anyway.....Trying to figure out how that NWS graphic meshes with the other info they are showing. Seems like the graphic is half the "potential" rain coming.
> 
> EDIT: Not sure what I was thinking........Clearly that is a 6 hour total. Carry on....................


The Waltons... Still trying to figure out this rain thing...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Flash flood watch here .


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;2009436 said:


> Flash flood watch here .


Just popped up here too, 2-4" with 4-7" amounts.....we'll see


----------



## NorthernProServ

Back up to 1"-2" and 1"-2"


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;2009437 said:


> Just popped up here too, 2-4" with 4-7" amounts.....we'll see


Just like last time...

I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Pickles future cast shows 0.8" metro .


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS says storms "MAY" regroup Monday morning.

Guarantee if I told my guys no work tomorrow, it would be sunny tomorrow morning.

Giggles on 9 just said rain weakens as it moves to the cities.

I'm on the very NE corner of the Flash Flood watch.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2009436 said:


> Flash flood watch here .


Here too....


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;2009440 said:


> Pickles future cast shows 0.8" metro .


Probably what we'll get too


----------



## SSS Inc.

I am pretty confident none of us are "working" tomorrow in the "field". Pretty sure I will be reporting flooding in areas as I work on equipment. 2" is a ton of rain nevermind 4-7".......


----------



## NorthernProServ

Yuhas say 3, 4, 5 inches of rain


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;2009443 said:


> Probably what we'll get too


Your probably right .


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS says 3" per hour possible.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Rain or shine tomorrow is nap day for this guy. To much fun in the sun this weekend


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2009448 said:


> Rain or shine tomorrow is nap day for this guy. To much fun in the sun this weekend


Same here.


----------



## SSS Inc.

catch a contractor...... new favorite show.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2009447 said:


> NWS says 3" per hour possible.


That's insane


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Daytona race gonna start at 10 pm local time on channel 11.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;2009450 said:


> catch a contractor...... new favorite show.


Is it the 2nd or 3rd season? This season's format is different than last years.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;2009453 said:


> Is it the 2nd or 3rd season? This season's format is different than last years.


Somehow I've never seen it. Looks like season 3. I like Adam Carollllllllallaalalalaaa.


----------



## Green Grass

Just for you city guy they waited till 2200


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2009455 said:


> Just for you city guy they waited till 2200


He's in bed. His baby was crabby. Made for a long weekend. Plus his father in law had the audacity to ask him to help fix stuff at a cabin he was invited to stay at.

Seriously??? Who would THINK that someone might help pick up a hammer.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2009439 said:


> Just like last time...
> 
> I'll believe it when I see it.


This......


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2009440 said:


> Pickles future cast shows 0.8" metro .


I'm almost betting on this after all the hype


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2009450 said:


> catch a contractor...... new favorite show.


Been on the DVR list since episode 1... love it when they just tear guys apart...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2009456 said:


> He's in bed. His baby was crabby. Made for a long weekend. Plus his father in law had the audacity to ask him to help fix stuff at a cabin he was invited to stay at.
> 
> Seriously??? Who would THINK that someone might help pick up a hammer.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2009456 said:


> He's in bed. His baby was crabby. Made for a long weekend. Plus his father in law had the audacity to ask him to help fix stuff at a cabin he was invited to stay at.
> 
> Seriously??? Who would THINK that someone might help pick up a hammer.


Without a tool belt also..


----------



## Drakeslayer

Race time!


----------



## Camden

Absolute downpour here right now. If it would rain like this all night we'd get 10".


----------



## Camden

Maybe one of you guys will know this...I've got a guy who wants to trade me a 2014 Snow Wolf pusher 10' even up for that new MVP I bought earlier this year.

His pusher is in great shape so I'm thinking it's a no-brainer but I can't find a Snow Wolf price list online. Do any of you guys know what they sell for? Gotta be $5k+, right?


----------



## Deershack

albhb3;2009369 said:


> shoulda rolled down the window screamed alalalalalalalalalahhhh and then the real fun could have begun


Funny you should mention that. One of the guys has a full long beard and a buzz cut. We were calling him "Achmod"all wkend. Going into Canada we were trying to get him to yell something like that but he passed. Probably a good thing.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2009462 said:


> Race time!


Thumbs Up ussmileyflag


----------



## mnlefty

Drakeslayer;2009462 said:


> Race time!


I'll be watching till I fall asleep.


----------



## cbservicesllc

mnlefty;2009467 said:


> I'll be watching till I fall asleep.


Same.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

Holy cafe! What an end to the race!!! Austin Dillon hit the catch fence and came to a dead stop, back and front end of the car were gone, engine ripped out of the car!!! AND he walked away!

Edit: http://screengrabber.deadspin.com/daytona-finish-features-massive-horrifying-wreck-1715930669


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2009471 said:


> Holy cafe! What an end to the race!!! Austin Dillon hit the catch fence and came to a dead stop, back and front end of the car were gone, engine ripped out of the car!!! AND he walked away!
> 
> Edit: http://screengrabber.deadspin.com/daytona-finish-features-massive-horrifying-wreck-1715930669


That was insane! I can't believe he was able to get out like it was nothing


----------



## CityGuy

69° light rain


----------



## CityGuy

Just about an inch in the rain gauge.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2009455 said:


> Just for you city guy they waited till 2200


Unbelievable. This county never seems to amaze me anymore.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2009455 said:


> Just for you city guy they waited till 2200


Only 1.5 hours after it was issued.


----------



## CityGuy

South 100 in Brooklyn Center parts of the left lane are closed due to flooding.


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like rain for several more hours.


----------



## SnowGuy73

71° calmm steady rain.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like we are waiting until 10 to head out.


----------



## CityGuy

A little Monday morning greasing on the equipment.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Just over 2" so far .


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2009485 said:


> Looks like we are waiting until 10 to head out.


Looks like more rain building to the west


----------



## mnlefty




----------



## CityGuy

mnlefty;2009492 said:


>


Holy cow that's some rain.
They were saying parts of Wisconsin got in upwards of 5 inches.


----------



## CityGuy

Down to a light mist in Buffalo.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2009493 said:


> Holy cow that's some rain.
> They were saying parts of Wisconsin got in upwards of 5 inches.


FIL in river falls has 6"


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2009496 said:


> FIL in river falls has 6"


NWS says a river there rose over 5' between 2:30-7am


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2009490 said:


> Looks like more rain building to the west


I see that. Trying to decide if I just bail on today, or push it back further.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Decided to call today off.


----------



## unit28

Heavy rain across the warned area. Doppler radar has indicated 2 to 4*
inches of rain inches of rain has fallen across much of dunn county.*
flash flooding is expected to begin shortly...especially near the cities*
of menomie...chippewa falls...and eau claire.*

* some locations that will experience flooding include...*
eau claire...menomonie...chippewa falls...altoona...lake hallie...*
stanley...bloomer...lake wissota...cornell...cadott...fall creek*
and colfax.*

this includes interstate 94 in wisconsin between mile markers 32 and*
75.*


----------



## qualitycut

Well this sucks, lose another day and cant get to that job till Wednesday that we left half sodded last week.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2009501 said:


> Decided to call today off.


I called it last night knowing it would be fairly wet today


----------



## SnowGuy73

Raining again, pavement just dried off .


----------



## mnlefty

Interesting. Have American Leak Detection out to a town home in Minneapolis to find a mainline leak... by our calculations about 2 gallons a minute. Has been running for weeks and has never surfaced. They blow air into the lines and have a microphone listening device to listen for the air moving through. Can't wait to see what they find.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2009505 said:


> I called it last night knowing it would be fairly wet today


I've done that before just to have it sunny the next morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2009503 said:


> Well this sucks, lose another day and cant get to that job till Wednesday that we left half sodded last week.


I have a job 1/2 sodded from Tuesday last week. Same issue.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

mnlefty;2009507 said:


> Interesting. Have American Leak Detection out to a town home in Minneapolis to find a mainline leak... by our calculations about 2 gallons a minute. Has been running for weeks and has never surfaced. They blow air into the lines and have a microphone listening device to listen for the air moving through. Can't wait to see what they find.


that's really odd. that reminds me I need to go check a property. they rent a space to a fire works place for 75. 2 seasons ago they punched the line. I charged 225. if they punch it this year I may up to 275. owner told them to stay away from the edge. I told him that's right where the main line runs. looks like they pounded a steak right where I dug last time


----------



## jimslawnsnow

WTH? I just watched a golden corral commercial that was in English then translated to spanish


----------



## SnowGuy73

Downpour.......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Rain possible for next Monday?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2009516 said:


> Rain possible for next Monday?


Its rains every Monday


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2009516 said:


> Rain possible for next Monday?


I'd plan on it...


----------



## NorthernProServ

Was hoping to at least get some bushes trimmed, not looking likely


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2009501 said:


> Decided to call today off.


I did the same at 6:30.....too wet here.

On the rehab front, today is a milestone......carpe it being installed as i text.


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2009527 said:


> I did the same at 6:30.....too wet here.
> 
> On the rehab front, today is a milestone......carpe it being installed as i text.


Pictures ............. or it didn't happen.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2009496 said:


> FIL in river falls has 6"


Wow. They got some rain over there.


----------



## CityGuy

Getting sunny out west here.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2009516 said:


> Rain possible for next Monday?


Oh why not. Can't snow like this for some reason.


----------



## CityGuy

Wife texted that the kid over exploded the diaper all the way to her hair. Now she was in the middle of getting her diaper changed again and speed all over.


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;2009533 said:


> Wife texted that the kid over exploded the diaper all the way to her hair. Now she was in the middle of getting her diaper changed again and speed all over.


Rookies......


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2009534 said:


> Rookies......


This... Thumbs Up


----------



## Polarismalibu

So some kid in Maine decided to strap a firework morter to his head... I'm sure you can figure out the outcome to that stupidity


----------



## Drakeslayer

How big are these fires in Canada? Today seems like it is worse than the past few days.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;2009541 said:


> How big are these fires in Canada? Today seems like it is worse than the past few days.


There are over 100 fires there all pretty big


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2009541 said:


> How big are these fires in Canada? Today seems like it is worse than the past few days.


Don't know how big so much as how many...HERE

Current active fires: (Canada)
Uncontrolled = 167
Controlled = 279
Modified Response = 403
Current as of: July 1, 2015


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2009543 said:


> Don't know how big so much as how many...HERE
> 
> Current active fires: (Canada)
> Uncontrolled = 167
> Controlled = 279
> Modified Response = 403


I was just about to post that. That's crazy


----------



## Polarismalibu

937 new fires this week that burned over 630k acres.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Active fire map










Purple being over 1000 acres per dot


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2009534 said:


> Rookies......


This....


----------



## mnlefty

Drakeslayer;2009541 said:


> How big are these fires in Canada? Today seems like it is worse than the past few days.


I was just wondering if it's the fires or 3" of rain in the ground causing the haze I'm seeing.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2009541 said:


> How big are these fires in Canada? Today seems like it is worse than the past few days.


Yeah... so much for that rain "cleansing the atmosphere" or whatever they were talking about...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Welp, I'm headed out to work.

Hopefully get 10 places done tonight.


----------



## cbservicesllc

mnlefty;2009554 said:


> I was just wondering if it's the fires or 3" of rain in the ground causing the haze I'm seeing.


Sounds like it's the fires...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Anyone here ever try and wire power out of the 7 pin RV plug? Looking at running at small 4 GPM pump max 12 amp... Thought of hitting the 12V power and ground on the RV plug to make the set up portable...


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;2009541 said:


> How big are these fires in Canada? Today seems like it is worse than the past few days.


I've had a dull headache since Saturday. I'm blaming it on the poor air quality.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2009561 said:


> Anyone here ever try and wire power out of the 7 pin RV plug? Looking at running at small 4 GPM pump max 12 amp... Thought of hitting the 12V power and ground on the RV plug to make the set up portable...


As long as you are below the amperage of the fuse for the truck it will work great.


----------



## CityGuy

Just under 1.75 inches at the house in 24 hours.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2009538 said:


> So some kid in Maine decided to strap a firework morter to his head... I'm sure you can figure out the outcome to that stupidity


Unbelievable. I wonder what he thought would happen.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2009546 said:


> 937 new fires this week that burned over 630k acres.


That's a lot of active fire.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2009563 said:


> As long as you are below the amperage of the fuse for the truck it will work great.


Kinda what I was thinking... thanks! Thumbs Up


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2009561 said:


> Anyone here ever try and wire power out of the 7 pin RV plug? Looking at running at small 4 GPM pump max 12 amp... Thought of hitting the 12V power and ground on the RV plug to make the set up portable...


I had wired a plug in the box of my 6.0 it worked great for low amp tools


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2009565 said:


> Unbelievable. I wonder what he thought would happen.


Or why all his friends let him do it. Can't believe they are all that dumb


----------



## TKLAWN

Polarismalibu;2009569 said:


> Or why all his friends let him do it. Can't believe they are all that dumb


Probably a couple 13-14 beers involved...


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;2009569 said:


> Or why all his friends let him do it. Can't believe they are all that dumb


natural selection is what that is called.


----------



## Polarismalibu

TKLAWN;2009572 said:


> Probably a couple 13-14 beers involved...


Even that I don't get how people get so stupid being drunk I must just be smart all the time


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2009564 said:


> Just under 1.75 inches at the house in 24 hours.


3.25 here.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2009569 said:


> Or why all his friends let him do it. Can't believe they are all that dumb


Story says they tried to or were trying to talk him out of it and next thing they knew it was lit. 
Brother was the first one to him after. Said there was no reason to get him help. He had no head.


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;2009576 said:


> Story says they tried to or were trying to talk him out of it and next thing they knew it was lit.
> Brother was the first one to him after. Said there was no reason to get him help. He had no head.


No head? What kind of fireworks did these guys have? The real ones that pros light off? That's just crazy.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2009577 said:


> No head? What kind of fireworks did these guys have? The real ones that pros light off? That's just crazy.


They said the where shells.


----------



## albhb3

ummmmmmmmmm can the ujoint on the tranny side of a driveshaft be replaced or did I just fawk myself f350


----------



## CityGuy

Hey Green I have pork chop dinner tickets if you want.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2009573 said:


> natural selection is what that is called.


Unfortunately this.


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;2009575 said:


> 3.25 here.


Got me beat by a lot.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

albhb3;2009580 said:


> ummmmmmmmmm can the ujoint on the tranny side of a driveshaft be replaced or did I just fawk myself f350


You're stuck.



If it was put together, it can be taken apart.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2009577 said:


> No head? What kind of fireworks did these guys have? The real ones that pros light off? That's just crazy.


Guessing he had it pointed the wrong way... At himself... Those 2 inch mortars pack a punch...


----------



## cbservicesllc

albhb3;2009580 said:


> ummmmmmmmmm can the ujoint on the tranny side of a driveshaft be replaced or did I just fawk myself f350


4 bolts on the tranny, 4 on the rear end, right?


----------



## albhb3

cbservicesllc;2009586 said:


> 4 bolts on the tranny, 4 on the rear end, right?


correct sir you are


----------



## albhb3

right t 4 inches of rain today as well


----------



## cbservicesllc

albhb3;2009588 said:


> correct sir you are


Sounds like you're on the right track to me


----------



## albhb3

cbservicesllc;2009590 said:


> Sounds like you're on the right track to me


in a good way or a bad way... its been a long day


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2009581 said:


> Hey Green I have pork chop dinner tickets if you want.


When is it??


----------



## unit28

Looks like the winner is Menomonie

5.28" per nws pins


----------



## cbservicesllc

albhb3;2009591 said:


> in a good way or a bad way... its been a long day


Good way... 4 bolts tranny, 4 bolts rear end, 2 bolts center bearing, it should all come down


----------



## unit28

40's tonight?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2009593 said:


> When is it??


August 22 1700 to 2000.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2009599 said:


> August 22 1700 to 2000.


My MIL birthday


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2009577 said:


> No head? What kind of fireworks did these guys have? The real ones that pros light off? That's just crazy.


One of the tube launched ones.


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;2009561 said:


> Anyone here ever try and wire power out of the 7 pin RV plug? Looking at running at small 4 GPM pump max 12 amp... Thought of hitting the 12V power and ground on the RV plug to make the set up portable...


i have mine set to run a sprayer for anti-ice, easy to do...


----------



## banonea

Here is the new carpet. If you need carpet and you are having Home Depot doing it, request Anton's crew, they are the best. Quick and professional. .....


----------



## mnlefty

Cooling off big time out here... still pretty breezy too. Should help dry things up even overnight.


----------



## Bill1090

Kind of an exciting day. Saw a suv tipped over this morning. Stopped and helped him out of it, then this afternoon I see this as I'm driving around.


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;2009615 said:


> Kind of an exciting day. Saw a suv tipped over this morning. Stopped and helped him out of it, then this afternoon I see this as I'm driving around.


Mail truck???


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;2009616 said:


> Mail truck???


Sure is...


----------



## Drakeslayer

Drakeslayer;2009130 said:


> Drive motor ($4,000) or hose/seal ($500)? Lanos is closed all weekend. Have to wait until Monday to find out.


Only $443.16. Hose to drive motor. Yeahaw!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;2009615 said:


> Kind of an exciting day. Saw a suv tipped over this morning. Stopped and helped him out of it, then this afternoon I see this as I'm driving around.


Well I hope that's not the one bringing me my big check


----------



## banonea

Not counting the sink and kitchen plumbing, the kitchen is complete. What do we think.....



I am exceptionally proud of the slate rock wall in the center island.....



As well as the custom countertops.



I love the fridge as well. All stainless steel Samsung appliances......as a friend said to me, nothing says class like matching appliances.


----------



## CityGuy

52° and clear


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2009613 said:


> Here is the new carpet. If you need carpet and you are having Home Depot doing it, request Anton's crew, they are the best. Quick and professional. .....


We used Home Depot for both of the basement finishes. Great job both times.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2009621 said:


> Not counting the sink and kitchen plumbing, the kitchen is complete. What do we think.....
> 
> 
> 
> I am exceptionally proud of the slate rock wall in the center island.....
> 
> 
> 
> As well as the custom countertops.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the fridge as well. All stainless steel Samsung appliances......as a friend said to me, nothing says class like matching appliances.


Looking good. How do you like the fridge? We are looking at one like that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

51° clear breezy .


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

There are those that say summer is over after July 4th. 49°F basically agrees.

Friggin freezing!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Zero dew....


----------



## SnowGuy73

61° in the house, love it!


----------



## TKLAWN

Nice and crisp out, love it!

Best part, no smoke!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;2009631 said:


> Nice and crisp out, love it!
> 
> Best part, no smoke!


What I don't understand about that is, I had a sout wind yesterday with smoke. Today it appears to be from the east with no smoke. Canada is to the north correct? So why did I have that nasty smoke yesterday with a south wind? That smoke gave me such a headache last night around 6. And that crap sure smells horrible


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2009633 said:


> What I don't understand about that is, I had a sout wind yesterday with smoke. Today it appears to be from the east with no smoke. Canada is to the north correct? So why did I have that nasty smoke yesterday with a south wind? That smoke gave me such a headache last night around 6. And that crap sure smells horrible


I'm no meteorologist but..... Upper wind vs. surface wind.


----------



## CityGuy

53° sunny with a nice breeze


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2009627 said:


> There are those that say summer is over after July 4th. 49°F basically agrees.
> 
> Friggin freezing!!


So ready for fall...57 here, feels great out !!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

"Experts" say gasoline under $2.00/gallon by August.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;2009638 said:


> "Experts" say gasoline under $2.00/gallon by August.


Funny, just noticed it was up to 2.79 here. Let's hope diesel will follow if it's true


----------



## Bill1090

Kind of chilly today.


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;2009638 said:


> "Experts" say gasoline under $2.00/gallon by August.


They're just like the weather guys, I don't trust them anymore.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;2009644 said:


> They're just like the weather guys, I don't trust them anymore.


Agreed....


----------



## Ranger620

following one of SSS'S trucks. He's not waiving


----------



## SnowGuy73

NOAA app updated again, now everything is huge....


----------



## unit28

Nice summer vortex

Still have to wonder. .... any 90'* Temps on the horizon yet?


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2009648 said:


> Nice summer vortex
> 
> Still have to wonder. .... any 90'* Temps on the horizon yet?


Sunday. .......


----------



## unit28

Huge lp vortex at that

Upper air is -32c


----------



## CityGuy

So yesterday one of tandom lost power their not sure why. Now today the tractor that hauls the low boy did the same thing. Both were parked outside over the weekend at an out shop. Seems a little suspicious.


----------



## Bill1090

http://mobile.nytimes.com/2015/07/0...reatens-to-outlast-summer.html?_r=2&referrer=

Still 12' piles in Boston.


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;2009638 said:


> "Experts" say gasoline under $2.00/gallon by August.


If that's true I will be looking for work by September.


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;2009654 said:


> http://mobile.nytimes.com/2015/07/0...reatens-to-outlast-summer.html?_r=2&referrer=
> 
> Still 12' piles in Boston.


Lots of "insulation" in all that junk/trash.


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;2009654 said:


> http://mobile.nytimes.com/2015/07/0...reatens-to-outlast-summer.html?_r=2&referrer=
> 
> Still 12' piles in Boston.


Wow that's a lot of debris in that pile.


----------



## CityGuy

59° sunny with a nice breeze


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2009657 said:


> If that's true I will be looking for work by September.


So in other words it's not true...?


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;2009665 said:


> So in other words it's not true...?


Don't have a good feel on it at the moment...no not what I meant.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2009657 said:


> If that's true I will be looking for work by September.


I, for one, am hoping you're plowing for quality full time this winter.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2009670 said:


> I, for one, am hoping you're plowing for quality full time this winter.


I don't even want to plow I'm sick of the stress for a while


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;2009646 said:


> following one of SSS'S trucks. He's not waiving


Run him off the road for not waving!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2009671 said:


> I don't even want to plow I'm sick of the stress for a while


We're back trying to finish out this sod job from last week. First pallet is down, gonna go have some lunch now. Get the second pallet, cut out the north side, then lay whatever sod we have left.

Young guy texted 20 minutes ago, said they won't be able to finish the list because he needs to be back to the house by 5 pm to fix his gf's brakes.

I said you can go if you need to, but I'm dealing with this crap, I don't care about the gf's car. I said I'm looking for someone to replace him since he doesn't seem to be concerned about his job.

I haven't heard back. Guess I'll find out tonight if they got the list done or not.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2009673 said:


> We're back trying to finish out this sod job from last week. First pallet is down, gonna go have some lunch now. Get the second pallet, cut out the north side, then lay whatever sod we have left.
> 
> Young guy texted 20 minutes ago, said they won't be able to finish the list because he needs to be back to the house by 5 pm to fix his gf's brakes.
> 
> I said you can go if you need to, but I'm dealing with this crap, I don't care about the gf's car. I said I'm looking for someone to replace him since he doesn't seem to be concerned about his job.
> 
> I haven't heard back. Guess I'll find out tonight if they got the list done or not.


Good help is impossible to find.

Showed up to start a patio today and unloaded the skid and went in the back only to get told I can't start for 3 weeks now because of there association. Thanks lady been talking for 3 months on this patio and then she says this the day we are going to start. Now my week is screwed


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2009670 said:


> I, for one, am hoping you're plowing for quality full time this winter.


I would be too but the wife needs my Insurance..........


----------



## Polarismalibu

Anyone know a place that dose cranks? I finally tore the jet ski apart last night the needle bearing on the connecting rod is broken and the rods are one piece


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2009673 said:


> We're back trying to finish out this sod job from last week. First pallet is down, gonna go have some lunch now. Get the second pallet, cut out the north side, then lay whatever sod we have left.
> 
> Young guy texted 20 minutes ago, said they won't be able to finish the list because he needs to be back to the house by 5 pm to fix his gf's brakes.
> 
> I said you can go if you need to, but I'm dealing with this crap, I don't care about the gf's car. I said I'm looking for someone to replace him since he doesn't seem to be concerned about his job.
> 
> I haven't heard back. Guess I'll find out tonight if they got the list done or not.


I'm no carpet layer..............but I can lay sod...keep me in mind...:waving:


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2009676 said:


> Anyone know a place that dose cranks? I finally tore the jet ski apart last night the needle bearing on the connecting rod is broken and the rods are one piece


I got a guy that is VERY good at all that stuff. 
PM me, he is a bit south for you though...or text.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2009674 said:


> Good help is impossible to find.
> 
> Showed up to start a patio today and unloaded the skid and went in the back only to get told I can't start for 3 weeks now because of there association. Thanks lady been talking for 3 months on this patio and then she says this the day we are going to start. Now my week is screwed


Did you hand her the bill for today's labor??? payup


----------



## ryde307

Polarismalibu;2009674 said:


> Good help is impossible to find.
> 
> Showed up to start a patio today and unloaded the skid and went in the back only to get told I can't start for 3 weeks now because of there association. Thanks lady been talking for 3 months on this patio and then she says this the day we are going to start. Now my week is screwed


That sucks. How did she not know this until now?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2009679 said:


> Did you hand her the bill for today's labor??? payup


No doubt.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;2009646 said:


> following one of SSS'S trucks. He's not waiving


What a jerk. Wasn't me.


----------



## Polarismalibu

ryde307;2009681 said:


> That sucks. How did she not know this until now?


That's what I can't figure out. It's been 3 sense they first call you would think they would have known. Took her that long to pick a paver.


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;2009676 said:


> Anyone know a place that dose cranks? I finally tore the jet ski apart last night the needle bearing on the connecting rod is broken and the rods are one piece


If it were me I would just go with an sbt crank. Quick turnaround, cheap and a warranty. Otherwise st boni has a machine shop, not sure if they work on saki though.

Boni has a yamaha crank of mine right now to replace the pto bearing. Just the one bearing alone is over $100, then another $80 to true the crank. I could have just gotten an sbt crank with all new China bearings and new rods for $200. There's alot of them out there and as long as your not running alot of water through the engine and fogging it reularly during non use the China bearings should hold up fine.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;2009687 said:


> If it were me I would just go with an sbt crank. Quick turnaround, cheap and a warranty. Otherwise st boni has a machine shop, not sure if they work on saki though.
> 
> Boni has a yamaha crank of mine right now to replace the pto bearing. Just the one bearing alone is over $100, then another $80 to true the crank. I could have just gotten an sbt crank with all new China bearings and new rods for $200. There's alot of them out there and as long as your not running alot of water through the engine and fogging it reularly during non use the China bearings should hold up fine.


I was wondering if that would be the better route to go. I might at well just get the entire engine from them. By the time I get the crank, head, pistons and gaskets it won't be much more


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2009690 said:


> I was wondering if that would be the better route to go. I might at well just get the entire engine from them. By the time I get the crank, head, pistons and gaskets it won't be much more


My guy might actually send the machining work out but when he puts them back together they stay together...FWIW


----------



## CityGuy

Gas and diesel 2.69 in French Lake.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2009671 said:


> I don't even want to plow I'm sick of the stress for a while


Today's been 1 of my most stressful days in a long long time. 2 things came up besides the job working on that need to be done friday. Never fails.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2009696 said:


> Today's been 1 of my most stressful days in a long long time. 2 things came up besides the job working on that need to be done friday. Never fails.


That's always annoying. So is going from a busy busy week to nothing


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2009696 said:


> Today's been 1 of my most stressful days in a long long time. 2 things came up besides the job working on that need to be done friday. Never fails.


Friday?? FRIDAY?? The calls at 3 pm in the afternoon wondering if you can have a complete landscape by 3 the next day are the stress days, especially when they don't know what they want.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2009674 said:


> Good help is impossible to find.
> 
> Showed up to start a patio today and unloaded the skid and went in the back only to get told I can't start for 3 weeks now because of there association. Thanks lady been talking for 3 months on this patio and then she says this the day we are going to start. Now my week is screwed


Good thing i need help tomorrow


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2009698 said:


> Friday?? FRIDAY?? The calls at 3 pm in the afternoon wondering if you can have a complete landscape by 3 the next day are the stress days, especially when they don't know what they want.


Yea these are my 2 best customers otherwise i would just say no.


----------



## Green Grass

Tk the disposal hours are 6-8 M-F


----------



## ryde307

They are milling the sidewalk next to my house. It's a mile or so of walks. Looks like the mill broke and there are now 15 dump trucks lined up and all the drivers laying in a neighbors yard taking a break.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I could take an entire summer of this kind of weather .


----------



## unit28

Looked like superior was mowing veit
it's right next to our shop


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2009708 said:


> I could take an entire summer of this kind of weather .


That is forsure!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2009708 said:


> I could take an entire summer of this kind of weather .


It was perfect for mowing. The grass is actually nice and green on non irregated lawns


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;2009705 said:


> Tk the disposal hours are 6-8 M-F


10-4, you get stuck out there?


----------



## albhb3

if it makes you guys feel better im still fawking around with these frozen in ujoint caps


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;2009707 said:


> They are milling the sidewalk next to my house. It's a mile or so of walks. Looks like the mill broke and there are now 15 dump trucks lined up and all the drivers laying in a neighbors yard taking a break.


I'm glad that's not me. Two things you never want to fail you.....the Milling machine and the paver.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2009715 said:


> It was perfect for mowing. The grass is actually nice and green on non irregated lawns


And long!!!!!!


----------



## Camden

ryde307;2009707 said:


> They are milling the sidewalk next to my house. It's a mile or so of walks. Looks like the mill broke and there are now 15 dump trucks lined up and all the drivers laying in a neighbors yard taking a break.


I have no experience with those machines but I've always thought that they look like they're high maintenance.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2009720 said:


> And long!!!!!!


Ya it is...


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;2009718 said:


> I'm glad that's not me. Two things you never want to fail you.....the Milling machine and the paver.





Camden;2009722 said:


> I have no experience with those machines but I've always thought that they look like they're high maintenance.


It's back and running. It made quick work of the sidewalk. The walk is 6' wide or so and they went a good 6" deep. it moved through as quick as I could walk.

A friend used to be a main mechanic at midwest. I went in the shop one time and they had one tore apart. Looked like a nightmare. Sound like the teeth are not cheap and they go through alot of them.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2009708 said:


> I could take an entire summer of this kind of weather .


This.......


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;2009717 said:


> if it makes you guys feel better im still fawking around with these frozen in ujoint caps


Heat them if you can.


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;2009729 said:


> Heat them if you can.


Ohh I got the heat the only problem is I busted the ends of the caps off...chop saw is next... I can at least cut out the majority and pound the rest


----------



## Camden

I just emailed the guy who has this listed and told him I'll take his blower. I'll pay one of you guys $100 to pick it up for me and keep it until I make it down to Mpls. Any of you interested?

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/grd/5111950335.html


----------



## Polarismalibu

Now the lady magically got the approval she said would take 3 weeks and is mad I won't start this week now

Shoulda stayed at the cabin I'm not winning here


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;2009732 said:


> Now the lady magically got the approval she said would take 3 weeks and is mad I won't start this week now
> 
> Shoulda stayed at the cabin I'm not winning here


hahahaha tell her to pound sand


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2009699 said:


> Good thing i need help tomorrow


Sounds like the perfect solution for both of you! Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2009731 said:


> I just emailed the guy who has this listed and told him I'll take his blower. I'll pay one of you guys $100 to pick it up for me and keep it until I make it down to Mpls. Any of you interested?
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/grd/5111950335.html


Might be able to help, I'm in Blaine tomorrow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

There's no way that blower is $195. He forgot an extra "1" in front of the 9.

I'll go pick it up for you, but I'm not gotta tell YOU where YOU can pick it up from.


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;2009716 said:


> 10-4, you get stuck out there?


Nope I staid out of the mud area.


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;2009735 said:


> Might be able to help, I'm in Blaine tomorrow


Okay! That would be great. I hope it's a legit deal.



LwnmwrMan22;2009737 said:


> There's no way that blower is $195. He forgot an extra "1" in front of the 9.
> 
> I'll go pick it up for you, but I'm not gotta tell YOU where YOU can pick it up from.


Some people don't know the value of what they have. I troll Craig's List every single day for stuff like this. It's not uncommon at all.


----------



## Greenery

Green Grass;2009738 said:


> Nope I staid out of the mud area.


So where is this mysterious dump site you two speak of?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hahah and now she wants it done by next Friday. I tell ya people are nuts


----------



## Greenery

albhb3;2009730 said:


> Ohh I got the heat the only problem is I busted the ends of the caps off...chop saw is next... I can at least cut out the majority and pound the rest


Don't they make a press for doing ujoints?
You can probably pick it up free from an auto parts store.

I just brought my driveshaft and new joints to the local guy. $50 and done deal slap em back in and drive away.. Too bad it didn't fix my vibration. It was the horse crap treadwright tires.


----------



## TKLAWN

Greenery;2009740 said:


> So where is this mysterious dump site you two speak of?


Too far for you to drive.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

If you were going to move to another state, what would it be?


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2009750 said:


> If you were going to move to another state, what would it be?


Wyoming.....


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2009731 said:


> I just emailed the guy who has this listed and told him I'll take his blower. I'll pay one of you guys $100 to pick it up for me and keep it until I make it down to Mpls. Any of you interested?
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/grd/5111950335.html


Did you verify his 195 price?


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;2009727 said:


> It's back and running. It made quick work of the sidewalk. The walk is 6' wide or so and they went a good 6" deep. it moved through as quick as I could walk.
> 
> A friend used to be a main mechanic at midwest. I went in the shop one time and they had one tore apart. Looked like a nightmare. Sound like the teeth are not cheap and they go through alot of them.


They do move quick when the asphalt is bad. Sometimes you get onto something that you just creep along and it destroys the bits. And yes the bits are expensive but its all relative. I think we've burned through about 10k+ in bits so far this year between our skid steer mills and our self contained one. My favorite thing is when you drop the mill and there isn't hardly a vibration then you're off to the races.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2009731 said:


> I just emailed the guy who has this listed and told him I'll take his blower. I'll pay one of you guys $100 to pick it up for me and keep it until I make it down to Mpls. Any of you interested?
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/grd/5111950335.html


If no one can get it for you I can


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2009752 said:


> Did you verify his 195 price?


I just offered the guy $210. sorry Roy.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2009752 said:


> Did you verify his 195 price?


Still waiting for a response. I've refreshed the ad several times just to make sure no one beat me to it but it's still up so I'm hopeful.



Polarismalibu;2009754 said:


> If no one can get it for you I can


I appreciate that. Thanks!



SSS Inc.;2009755 said:


> I just offered the guy $210. sorry Roy.


You do seem like you'd be the type of person who'd do that


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;2009750 said:


> If you were going to move to another state, what would it be?


Arizona. Specifically Flagstaff.


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2009750 said:


> If you were going to move to another state, what would it be?


Depends on what I was looking for. Probably Texas though. Or the UP of Michigan.


----------



## Bill1090

Looks like another warm up coming. Lovely!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So about every 3 days or so my young guy writes down that the brakes are squeaky on the truck.

It sounds like right rear and the only way I can mimic it is if I'm doing 10 mph +/- and slowly coming to a stop, like pulling up to a yard.

Any other time, there's no sound whatsoever. No grinding, no pulsing, no pulling to one side or the other.

If you roll up and stop somewhat quick, they don't squeek, just when you're pulling up to a stop and lightly pushing on the pedal.

What do I tell him? Mash the brakes and shut up? Put new pads in,even though I've had new brakes squeek doing this same type of a stop? Just fire him like I want to?


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;2009762 said:


> So about every 3 days or so my young guy writes down that the brakes are squeaky on the truck.
> 
> It sounds like right rear and the only way I can mimic it is if I'm doing 10 mph +/- and slowly coming to a stop, like pulling up to a yard.
> 
> Any other time, there's no sound whatsoever. No grinding, no pulsing, no pulling to one side or the other.
> 
> If you roll up and stop somewhat quick, they don't squeek, just when you're pulling up to a stop and lightly pushing on the pedal.
> 
> What do I tell him? Mash the brakes and shut up? Put new pads in,even though I've had new brakes squeek doing this same type of a stop? Just fire him like I want to?


So did he finish yesterday or go home to do the gf brakes?

Did he leave early today because of the squeaky brake? I would just inspect the brakes and if everything checks out run it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2009755 said:


> I just offered the guy $210. sorry Roy.


Richard...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2009762 said:


> So about every 3 days or so my young guy writes down that the brakes are squeaky on the truck.
> 
> It sounds like right rear and the only way I can mimic it is if I'm doing 10 mph +/- and slowly coming to a stop, like pulling up to a yard.
> 
> Any other time, there's no sound whatsoever. No grinding, no pulsing, no pulling to one side or the other.
> 
> If you roll up and stop somewhat quick, they don't squeek, just when you're pulling up to a stop and lightly pushing on the pedal.
> 
> What do I tell him? Mash the brakes and shut up? Put new pads in,even though I've had new brakes squeek doing this same type of a stop? Just fire him like I want to?


I think you gave yourself the answer in that last one... Either that or a come to jesus talk... "either you're with me, or you're against me, if you're against me, there's no room on the roster for you..."


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;2009763 said:


> So did he finish yesterday or go home to do the gf brakes?
> 
> Did he leave early today because of the squeaky brake? I would just inspect the brakes and if everything checks out run it.


Well, wlhe texted and said he had stuff moved around and would work late.

By that time, I no longer had a ride lined up for my other guy, so I sent them all back to Wyoming to work, and sent him home at 5.

My goal is to have enough mowing done by Thursday where I don't need him to mow Friday. Maybe if I start cutting his hours he'll catch on??? Although I don't think so.

I think he's just part of that generation. I want everything I want and I want to do what I want


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2009766 said:


> Well, wlhe texted and said he had stuff moved around and would work late.
> 
> By that time, I no longer had a ride lined up for my other guy, so I sent them all back to Wyoming to work, and sent him home at 5.
> 
> My goal is to have enough mowing done by Thursday where I don't need him to mow Friday. Maybe if I start cutting his hours he'll catch on??? Although I don't think so.
> 
> I think he's just part of that generation. I want everything I want and I want to do what I want


Why keep him around. Dump him already if you think you can get by without him. Ain't nobody got time for that.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Selling stuff on Craigslist sucks! Man no one wants to pay even half of things are worth. Cheese and rice


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2009767 said:


> Why keep him around. Dump him already if you think you can get by without him. Ain't nobody got time for that.


I'm trying to figure out a schedule where I can just demote him. Turn him into a laborer, a way where I don't need him to drive. Cut his wage $2 / hour.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2009769 said:


> I'm trying to figure out a schedule where I can just demote him. Turn him into a laborer, a way where I don't need him to drive. Cut his wage $2 / hour.


Um...OK.. Do you want him gone or not? Are you trying to make him quit or do you think you can use him?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2009769 said:


> I'm trying to figure out a schedule where I can just demote him. Turn him into a laborer, a way where I don't need him to drive. Cut his wage $2 / hour.


The way it sounds he should just take a hike. Can't be to nice then you get burned as the owner in this business


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2009625 said:


> Looking good. How do you like the fridge? We are looking at one like that.


So far love it,but havent used it for much yet


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2009768 said:


> Selling stuff on Craigslist sucks! Man no one wants to pay even half of things are worth. Cheese and rice


I hate selling on CL. I thought I had guys lined up to buy all of my stuff, now they go back to only wanting the trailer, or trimmer, etc.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2009750 said:


> If you were going to move to another state, what would it be?


Colorado. Mountains where I can plow snow every day.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2009776 said:


> Colorado. Mountains where I can plow snow every day.


Your crazy


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2009762 said:


> So about every 3 days or so my young guy writes down that the brakes are squeaky on the truck.
> 
> It sounds like right rear and the only way I can mimic it is if I'm doing 10 mph +/- and slowly coming to a stop, like pulling up to a yard.
> 
> Any other time, there's no sound whatsoever. No grinding, no pulsing, no pulling to one side or the other.
> 
> If you roll up and stop somewhat quick, they don't squeek, just when you're pulling up to a stop and lightly pushing on the pedal.
> 
> What do I tell him? Mash the brakes and shut up? Put new pads in,even though I've had new brakes squeek doing this same type of a stop? Just fire him like I want to?


Tell him that it is a matlick brake squeak and it is normal.


----------



## banonea

Second floor is done. My slate vanity tirned out great and is a one of a kind, dont think veryany people jave or seen a sink and facuet like these. .....


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;2009671 said:


> I don't even want to plow I'm sick of the stress for a while


I cannot wait for winter, need to replenish the safe after the remodelpayuppayuppayuppayup


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;2009779 said:


> Second floor is done. My slate vanity tirned out great and is a one of a kind, dont think veryany people jave or seen a sink and facuet like these. .....


That is awesome!


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;2009782 said:


> That is awesome!


thanks.........


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;2009779 said:


> Second floor is done. My slate vanity tirned out great and is a one of a kind, dont think veryany people jave or seen a sink and facuet like these. .....


I like those sinks that sit on top


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2009770 said:


> Um...OK.. Do you want him gone or not? Are you trying to make him quit or do you think you can use him?


My biggest downfall as a business owner, I'm too nice.

I do need a 3rd guy, I don't need someone that just comes and goes as they see fit.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2009786 said:


> My biggest downfall as a business owner, I'm too nice.
> 
> I do need a 3rd guy, I don't need someone that just comes and goes as they see fit.


You answered your own questions in that second line. Time to post a job add


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2009786 said:


> My biggest downfall as a business owner, I'm too nice.
> 
> I do need a 3rd guy, I don't need someone that just comes and goes as they see fit.


I hear ya... Happens here from time to time...


----------



## CityGuy

56° and clear


----------



## CityGuy

Fog in the low areas this morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

50° calm cloudy .


----------



## SnowGuy73

Heavy dew.


----------



## CityGuy

Time for a little paving.


----------



## unit28

Chances for thunderstorms exist from friday night through tuesday. The severe weather threat is low...though any activity we do see will have the potential to produce excessive rainfall.


----------



## Camden

That Craig's List ad for the Honda blower got deleted. I never received an email or a call back so I don't know what happened with that. Bummer...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2009812 said:


> That Craig's List ad for the Honda blower got deleted. I never received an email or a call back so I don't know what happened with that. Bummer...


Once he had 50 emails in 5 minutes he probably did a little research.

Either that or it's a phishing ad and they now have your junk email address.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Sounds like someone got pretty hurt at crystal welding this morning. Sounded like a explosion


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2009823 said:


> Sounds like someone got pretty hurt at crystal welding this morning. Sounded like a explosion


Get back to work!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2009819 said:


> Once he had 50 emails in 5 minutes he probably did a little research.
> 
> Either that or it's a phishing ad and they now have your junk email address.


Probably got reported as spam


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2009828 said:


> Get back to work!


We are waiting for boss man to come regrade to the customers liking


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2009819 said:


> Once he had 50 emails in 5 minutes he probably did a little research.
> 
> Either that or it's a phishing ad and they now have your junk email address.


When I didn't hear back right away I kind of knew I wasn't going to get it. I tried to stay optimistic but it just wasn't meant to be.


----------



## CityGuy

Got windy out here in the country.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2009823 said:


> Sounds like someone got pretty hurt at crystal welding this morning. Sounded like a explosion


Killed... Welding a pontoon


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2009823 said:


> Sounds like someone got pretty hurt at crystal welding this morning. Sounded like a explosion


Police Clips reports an explosion. And a heart attack, helo called and cancelled. Crime lab requested.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2009834 said:


> Killed... Welding a pontoon


That sucks. Get the story saturday when see DFD chief 1.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Breeze feels good.


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;2009834 said:


> Killed... Welding a pontoon





CityGuy;2009835 said:


> Police Clips reports an explosion. And a heart attack, helo called and cancelled. Crime lab requested.


Whoa! I wonder what details will emerge from that...

Sad deal.


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;2009753 said:


> They do move quick when the asphalt is bad. Sometimes you get onto something that you just creep along and it destroys the bits. And yes the bits are expensive but its all relative. I think we've burned through about 10k+ in bits so far this year between our skid steer mills and our self contained one. My favorite thing is when you drop the mill and there isn't hardly a vibration then you're off to the races.


That's alot of $. Are you interested in seal coating a lot in Hopkins? Fair amount of cracks on 1/3 of it. The rest is good. I'm guessing but around 100K sqft.



Bill1090;2009775 said:


> I hate selling on CL. I thought I had guys lined up to buy all of my stuff, now they go back to only wanting the trailer, or trimmer, etc.


What are you selling?



CityGuy;2009776 said:


> Colorado. Mountains where I can plow snow every day.


This minus the plowing. I would love CO though.



Camden;2009839 said:


> Whoa! I wonder what details will emerge from that...
> 
> Sad deal.


Always hate to hear about people getting hurt or killed at work from an accident.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2009834 said:


> Killed... Welding a pontoon


Oh dang. That's sad


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2009839 said:


> Whoa! I wonder what details will emerge from that...
> 
> Sad deal.


For sure... Good group of guys over there... just up the street from our shop


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2009844 said:


> For sure... Good group of guys over there... just up the street from our shop


Did one of the pontoons build pressure and blow or what?


----------



## Bill1090

Beautiful day out.


----------



## Bill1090

ryde307;2009841 said:


> What are you selling?


Everything! ZTR, trailer, plow, handhelds. In a buying mood?


----------



## Bill1090

I can't wake up today for some reason.


----------



## CityGuy

One of our guys had an oops today. First I'll try and paint the picture. Plow controls are all part of the seat and swing about 180°. It's kinda like an arm rest. Buttons are on the end for tailgate, box vibrator, strobes and other options.

So he is traveling at 55 mph with a car right on his butt. He swings the controls out of the way to get a pop out of his lunch box. As he pulls the controls back his hand slips and hits the tailgate release. Car behind him gets an asphalt bath. He pulls over and she kept on driving. Only lost about a quarter ton. 
I bet she never tailgates a dump truck again.


----------



## unit28

No emergency test today....?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

This place is dead


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill, I thought you were staying in business? Change of heart?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Told the wife in a few years maybe we'll move out of this god for saken state. She went on line looking at some places. She registered with a Web site. Today a realty agent from Wasilla AK called


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2009857 said:
 

> One of our guys had an oops today. First I'll try and paint the picture. Plow controls are all part of the seat and swing about 180°. It's kinda like an arm rest. Buttons are on the end for tailgate, box vibrator, strobes and other options.
> 
> So he is traveling at 55 mph with a car right on his butt. He swings the controls out of the way to get a pop out of his lunch box. As he pulls the controls back his hand slips and hits the tailgate release. Car behind him gets an asphalt bath. He pulls over and she kept on driving. Only lost about a quarter ton.
> I bet she never tailgates a dump truck again.


Nice!.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;2009871 said:


> No emergency test today....?


Last Wednesday was the 1st .


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like the damn ac will be going back on tomorrow.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2009875 said:


> Told the wife in a few years maybe we'll move out of this god for saken state. She went on line looking at some places. She registered with a Web site. Today a realty agent from Wasilla AK called


Maybe you and team up with alaskaboss on here for plowing then


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2009873 said:


> Bill, I thought you were staying in business? Change of heart?


Kind of. It's to the point where I'm just plugging along day by day until someone buys my equipment.

It's hard to let it go, but I think it's time to move on to the next adventure.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2009883 said:


> Kind of. It's to the point where I'm just plugging along day by day until someone buys my equipment.
> 
> It's hard to let it go, but I think it's time to move on to the next adventure.


Pretty sure 85% here feel the same way.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2009872 said:


> This place is dead


Must be busy making up for monday.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2009881 said:


> Looks like the damn ac will be going back on tomorrow.


Thinking tonight. Got muggy in the house.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2009885 said:


> Pretty sure 85% here feel the same way.


This.......


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2009881 said:


> Looks like the damn ac will be going back on tomorrow.


I might tonight yet


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;2009881 said:


> Looks like the damn ac will be going back on tomorrow.


Was I supposed to turn it off?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2009885 said:


> Pretty sure 85% here feel the same way.


Not me. I love what we do and want to keep growing. I'm surprised that many of you would feel that way about what you do.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;2009891 said:


> Was I supposed to turn it off?


I missed that too. If it was up to me I'd set it at 62º. Oh wait,,,,,,the wife is taking the kids to a friends cabin tomorrow...looks like the AC is getting really cranked up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2009893 said:


> Not me. I love what we do and want to keep growing. I'm surprised that many of you would feel that way about what you do.


I love what I physically do. It's the business side that gets to be such a drain.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2009887 said:


> Thinking tonight. Got muggy in the house.


Really?

Perfect here, a nice 67° in the homestead!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://m.smh.com.au/environment/wea...will-last-well-into-2016-20150623-ghvhlc.html


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2009893 said:


> Not me. I love what we do and want to keep growing. I'm surprised that many of you would feel that way about what you do.


Grass is always greener.... 
Trade one set of problems for the next one I always feel. :waving:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;2009891 said:


> Was I supposed to turn it off?


I do, in weather like this.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2009885 said:


> Pretty sure 85% here feel the same way.


Frustrating sometimes...yes.

I still love what I do.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2009895 said:


> I love what I physically do. It's the business side that gets to be such a drain.


This........


----------



## qualitycut

My steak came with 2 sides so i upgraded to cheese bacon fries and figured they would just give me 1 side then. Not so much, should not have ate all that


----------



## unit28

Taking a wild swinging guess
70's here Saturday


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2009895 said:


> I love what I physically do. It's the business side that gets to be such a drain.


Exactly, just like plowing snow. Fun doing it just not when its your own


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2009905 said:


> Taking a wild swinging guess
> 70's here Saturday


All the rain is gone for this weekend for me.


----------



## unit28

Jet stream is still consistent
There'll probably be a cut off from the heat advisory
at just between sx3 and mank. with the flow on Saturday


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gonna go spend an hour and reprogram the irrigation controller at the high school. 

Something relaxing about watching athletic fields being irrigated while the sun sets.


----------



## unit28

On another note when the JS does change,
then we'll be looking at lower precipitation and warmer than average temps....DJFM.
as per cpc forecast


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2009907 said:


> All the rain is gone for this weekend for me.


I looked 5 min ago and had rain through Wednesday starting Saturday and now nothing


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2009912 said:


> Gonna go spend an hour and reprogram the irrigation controller at the high school.
> 
> Something relaxing about watching athletic fields being irrigated while the sun sets.


Split the run times?


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2009914 said:


> I looked 5 min ago and had rain through Wednesday starting Saturday and now nothing


And lower temps?


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;2009916 said:


> And lower temps?


Not for me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2009915 said:


> Split the run times?


No. I don't technically run this system. However, the company that does,always screws around with start times, then we have fields where games are being played and the irrigation comes on.

The school pays me to come over and reprogram the clock.

It's fun to see kids that are watching games get all excited that irrigation is running, then they run through it. Then I shut it off on them and start it up in a different area. Watch them run over there, turn it off, start it back up in the original area.

The simple things in life I get a kick out of.


----------



## mnlefty

LwnmwrMan22;2009912 said:


> Gonna go spend an hour and reprogram the irrigation controller at the high school.
> 
> Something relaxing about watching athletic fields being irrigated while the sun sets.


I love this time of night when there's no direct light to show imperfections in the turf... back when I was single, working on golf courses, and playing a lot of golf I would be out there at this time almost every night.

Same right now... my yard that had all kinds of stuff that bugged me while I mowed it an hour ago looks nearly perfect from the patio.

That's my relaxation story...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

mnlefty;2009923 said:


> I love this time of night when there's no direct light to show imperfections in the turf... back when I was single, working on golf courses, and playing a lot of golf I would be out there at this time almost every night.
> 
> Same right now... my yard that had all kinds of stuff that bugged me while I mowed it an hour ago looks nearly perfect from the patio.
> 
> That's my relaxation story...


That's exactly it too.

We mowed this school earlier today, so it looks nice now. Town ball game going on a field over so I have the sounds of baseball to listen to.

The water glistens in the setting sun, kids laughing, I could sit here all night.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://notrickszone.com/2015/03/13/...ed-to-function/#sthash.JGTLz60x.jEy4Ryev.dpbs


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NWS shows no rain, but others still have the same forcast. Wonder if it's another glitch. Like in the winter when we know it's going to snow but it disappears then teappears


----------



## Doughboy12

Pickle looking very nice tonight. :waving:


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2009926 said:


> That's exactly it too.
> 
> We mowed this school earlier today, so it looks nice now. Town ball game going on a field over so I have the sounds of baseball to listen to.
> 
> The water glistens in the setting sun, kids laughing, I could sit here all night.


Sounds about perfect...


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;2009935 said:


> Pickle looking very nice tonight. :waving:


Any pics? I missed the news.


----------



## CityGuy

59° a few clouds


----------



## SnowGuy73

59° calm cloudy.


----------



## CityGuy

Perfect weather out right now. Why can't it stay like this all summer?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Rain is back in the forecast and temperatures went up too....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Moderate dew .


----------



## CityGuy

Little busy at the plant today.


----------



## Bill1090

A little chilly, but about perfect out.


----------



## qualitycut

Hazy or smokey can't tell


----------



## banonea

Moving day today. $40.00 worth the coffee and $20.00 in doughnuts for the boys, cheap moving labor......


----------



## andersman02

banonea;2009956 said:


> Moving day today. $40.00 worth the coffee and $20.00 in doughnuts for the boys, cheap moving labor......


With all that coffee, good thing you got some TP ready


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone on here out of long lake?


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2009963 said:


> Anyone on here out of long lake?


:waving::waving:


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;2009963 said:


> Anyone on here out of long lake?


Green Grass works out that way.


----------



## andersman02

Who does work in St. Louis Park/Golden Valley Area? Mowing/cleanups


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;2009956 said:


> Moving day today. $40.00 worth the coffee and $20.00 in doughnuts for the boys, cheap moving labor......


Where is my coffee Frappuccino?


----------



## ryde307

Bill1090;2009852 said:


> Everything! ZTR, trailer, plow, handhelds. In a buying mood?


Always for the right price. PM me what you have and price.



CityGuy;2009857 said:


> One of our guys had an oops today. First I'll try and paint the picture. Plow controls are all part of the seat and swing about 180°. It's kinda like an arm rest. Buttons are on the end for tailgate, box vibrator, strobes and other options.
> 
> So he is traveling at 55 mph with a car right on his butt. He swings the controls out of the way to get a pop out of his lunch box. As he pulls the controls back his hand slips and hits the tailgate release. Car behind him gets an asphalt bath. He pulls over and she kept on driving. Only lost about a quarter ton.
> I bet she never tailgates a dump truck again.


He got to do what I'm sure many have wanted to.



mnlefty;2009923 said:


> I love this time of night when there's no direct light to show imperfections in the turf... back when I was single, working on golf courses, and playing a lot of golf I would be out there at this time almost every night.
> 
> Same right now... my yard that had all kinds of stuff that bugged me while I mowed it an hour ago looks nearly perfect from the patio.
> 
> That's my relaxation story...


Sounds perfect. MY goal is to get out of this business at some point and go work for a golf course. I want to just sit on the mower and cut grass. Work early AM to midday then relax. That's my plan.



andersman02;2009966 said:


> Who does work in St. Louis Park/Golden Valley Area? Mowing/cleanups


We do depending on what it is.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

6 hwy patrols and 8 Minnetonka squads heading to crosstown 62 from glen lake area. Major sting setting up some where.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO;2009973 said:


> 6 hwy patrols and 8 Minnetonka squads heading to crosstown 62 from glen lake area. Major sting setting up some where.


8 Maplewood officers at the townhomes we're working at crawling all over, going into units.


----------



## NorthernProServ

andersman02;2009966 said:


> Who does work in St. Louis Park/Golden Valley Area? Mowing/cleanups


We do.....


----------



## Greenery

TKLAWN;2009749 said:


> Too far for you to drive.....


Thanks, that's helpful.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2009964 said:


> :waving::waving:


Thought so, dodge dump at Gerten's this morning


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2009974 said:


> 8 Maplewood officers at the townhomes we're working at crawling all over, going into units.


Units?.....


----------



## unit28

Line will be close sat
I'm hoping the upper atmosphere will hold


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2009940 said:


> Any pics? I missed the news.


No pics...sorry


----------



## Doughboy12

ryde307;2009969 said:


> ...Sounds perfect. MY goal is to get out of this business at some point and go work for a golf course. I want to just sit on the mower and cut grass. Work early AM to midday then relax. That's my plan.


Has been my "dream" since I did it in college...just can't pay the bills doing it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Finally hit the breaking point with people. Moving on to some other stuff for this year landscaping is getting way to annoying. No one wants to work or if they do there lazy as hell. People can't make up there mind on projects.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2009986 said:


> Finally hit the breaking point with people. Moving on to some other stuff for this year landscaping is getting way to annoying. No one wants to work or if they do there lazy as hell. People can't make up there mind on projects.


Quality is that bad to work with, huh???


----------



## NorthernProServ

An email
having some problems with sprinkler syst*em. Zone 3: some heads wont pop up and t*here is a load rumbling or gurgling soun*d in zone 2 when zone 3 is on.
Also zone 4 two heads do not throw water* as far as others, also one head needs a* riser, and " insert name " wants to know if heads o*n top of hill can turn farther because s*he got some free flowers from a neighbor* and planted them behind the heads.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Thought we were catching up on the list. 

Townhome in Maplewood asked to have 2 trees removed, 3 new bushes put in and the parking lot striped. We will be here the rest of the day now.

Got a call from a buddy that plows snow, but dump trucks in the summer. He plows a new Dollar General in town. Manager called him, no one has mowed it all summer. Gonna sub through my buddy, go get a mow job on it, plus no one blew out the irrigation last fall.

Should have a couple days' work there.

People wonder why I don't have a website or advertise.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2009986 said:


> Finally hit the breaking point with people. Moving on to some other stuff for this year landscaping is getting way to annoying. No one wants to work or if they do there lazy as hell. People can't make up there mind on projects.


So what are you going to do?


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;2009986 said:


> Finally hit the breaking point with people. Moving on to some other stuff for this year landscaping is getting way to annoying. No one wants to work or if they do there lazy as hell. People can't make up there mind on projects.


Must be opposite day. Today I found my zen (I think that's the right word...could be wrong.) I'm just going with the flow. I figure if people want to be idiots, it's not my problem.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2009993 said:


> Thought we were catching up on the list.
> 
> Townhome in Maplewood asked to have 2 trees removed, 3 new bushes put in and the parking lot striped. We will be here the rest of the day now.
> 
> Got a call from a buddy that plows snow, but dump trucks in the summer. He plows a new Dollar General in town. Manager called him, no one has mowed it all summer. Gonna sub through my buddy, go get a mow job on it, plus no one blew out the irrigation last fall.
> 
> Should have a couple days' work there.
> 
> People wonder why I don't have a website or advertise.


Atta pepper! Should we be watching for you on the top 100 list next year?


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;2010003 said:


> Must be opposite day. Today I found my zen (I think that's the right word...could be wrong.) I'm just going with the flow. I figure if people want to be idiots, it's not my problem.


Hellith has frozen over...that IS a good attitude to have.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2009990 said:


> Quality is that bad to work with, huh???


Hes probably mad his employee worked harder


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2010006 said:


> Hes probably mad his employee worked harder


I get excited when they work harder than I do.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2010004 said:


> Atta pepper! Should we be watching for you on the top 100 list next year?


Top 100? Mighta not been close last year? Not this year.

Not sure what top 100 cutoff would be for maintenance. If it was against landscape companies, no way. Not enough gross sales.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Now this townhome gave me approval to bring in 20 yards of 2.5" Blue Trap to fill in along the sidewalks. 

Like taking candy from a baby. Figured out the right language to use.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2010008 said:


> I get excited when they work harder than I do.


In this case its not saying much


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2010006 said:


> Hes probably mad his employee worked harder


Not gonna lie that pissed me off. He's dragged his ass all year and magically is working hard one day.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2009996 said:


> So what are you going to do?


Might just go run my bobcat all day. Still thinking on getting that dump truck so we'll see. I don't have motivation to keep biding jobs this year


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2010014 said:


> In this case its not saying much


LOL!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2010016 said:


> Might just go run my bobcat all day. Still thinking on getting that dump truck so we'll see. I don't have motivation to keep biding jobs this year


That's my issue. Although this new guy I have works his ass off!! Best guy I've had in a LONG LONG time. Now I have drive to look for stuff to do.

Even looks around to see what is wrong. Sees stuff wrong on equipment and will go work on it instead of just stand around waiting to be told what to do next.

Gotta bump this guy up $2 / hour.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2010014 said:


> In this case its not saying much


I've had you on the jobsite. I'd be careful what you say.


----------



## CityGuy

Ryde,
Are you a part of EFD?


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2010019 said:


> I've had you on the jobsite. I'd be careful what you say.


Thought Quality only worked three days a week?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2010019 said:


> I've had you on the jobsite. I'd be careful what you say.


Yea sitting on a mini ex


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2010021 said:


> Thought Quality only worked three days a week?


Careful. ...... sometimes 4


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2010015 said:


> Not gonna lie that pissed me off. He's dragged his ass all year and magically is working hard one day.


Cant be that bad, he said hes only helped a few times this year


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2010015 said:


> Not gonna lie that pissed me off. He's dragged his ass all year and magically is working hard one day.


Eh, what are you going to do. Got home, mower is sitting by my garage. No one called to tell me why. Not a big deal, took about 3 minutes to figure out the throttle cable was stuck.

Then they DID call and tell me that none (6) of the trimmers in the trailer are working right.

Remember, there are 3 guys that mow.

This is the first time that anyone has told me any trimmer isn't working right, let alone all 6. But damn, the one guy makes sure to write it down anytime he hears a brake squeak.


----------



## Bill1090

Bill1090;2010003 said:


> Must be opposite day. Today I found my zen (I think that's the right word...could be wrong.) I'm just going with the flow. I figure if people want to be idiots, it's not my problem.


Scratch that. Zen is gone.

On the bright side, tomorrow seems like a good day to take the boat out.

Ryde, I'll get you some prices tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2010009 said:


> Top 100? Mighta not been close last year? Not this year.
> 
> Not sure what top 100 cutoff would be for maintenance. If it was against landscape companies, no way. Not enough gross sales.


I don't pay much attention to it but I think #100 was around $750k gross revenue.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I do appreciate parts shops that leave a part hidden for you when you can't get there before they close.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2010032 said:


> I don't pay much attention to it but I think #100 was around $750k gross revenue.


Yeah, I wasn't at that level last year.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2010026 said:


> Cant be that bad, he said hes only helped a few times this year


Yeah jobs that took two weeks instead of one because him and the other guy wouldn't get anything done unless you hover over them.

Hard to do more when they take so long. It's just frustrating from last year they busted ass now there like newbies


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2010033 said:


> I do appreciate parts shops that leave a part hidden for you when you can't get there before they close.


Those are the best!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2010035 said:


> Yeah jobs that took two weeks instead of one because him and the other guy wouldn't get anything done unless you hover over them.
> 
> Hard to do more when they take so long. It's just frustrating from last year they busted ass now there like newbies


I believe that the guy I have working now, along with the neighbor gal and myself could have pulled off that large landscape project I did in May. I could have given them both $1,000 bonus once we were done and I would have been $5,000 ahead.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2010037 said:


> I believe that the guy I have working now, along with the neighbor gal and myself could have pulled off that large landscape project I did in May. I could have given them both $1,000 bonus once we were done and I would have been $5,000 ahead.


You just like getting dirty with the neighbor lady


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2010037 said:


> I believe that the guy I have working now, along with the neighbor gal and myself could have pulled off that large landscape project I did in May. I could have given them both $1,000 bonus once we were done and I would have been $5,000 ahead.


I think that's part of why I'm just getting fed up with it this year. They have been slacking so I have been doing more and more by myself whenever I can and I think it's just burning me out


----------



## Camden

Are any of you guys going to the Basilica Block Party tomorrow night? I'll be there with my wife. Weezer is playing and I absolutely love those guys so I'm pretty excited. We got a room downtown so that I don't have to worry about driving after I've had a few  If any of you are going to be there let me know and we'll try to meet up.


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;2010042 said:


> Are any of you guys going to the Basilica Block Party tomorrow night? I'll be there with my wife. Weezer is playing and I absolutely love those guys so I'm pretty excited. We got a room downtown so that I don't have to worry about driving after I've had a few  If any of you are going to be there let me know and we'll try to meet up.


Can we all stay in your room?


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2010020 said:


> Ryde,
> Are you a part of EFD?


I believe excelsior is correct


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2010045 said:


> I believe excelsior is correct


Want to email him a flyer for the chop dinner to hang up of Wieneck ever sends it to me.


----------



## Camden

Green Grass;2010043 said:


> Can we all stay in your room?


Heck ya! Why do you think I mentioned it? One of you [email protected] will have to get me there when the night's over.


----------



## albhb3

Camden;2010042 said:


> Are any of you guys going to the Basilica Block Party tomorrow night? I'll be there with my wife. Weezer is playing and I absolutely love those guys so I'm pretty excited. We got a room downtown so that I don't have to worry about driving after I've had a few  If any of you are going to be there let me know and we'll try to meet up.


no I was already there this week setting up


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;2010053 said:


> Heck ya! Why do you think I mentioned it? One of you [email protected] will have to get me there when the night's over.


Thanks to you I'm listening to Weezer now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2010055 said:


> Thanks to you I'm listening to Weezer now.


Weezer's for old Geezers!!

Fifth Harmony is where it's at!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2010042 said:


> Are any of you guys going to the Basilica Block Party tomorrow night? I'll be there with my wife. Weezer is playing and I absolutely love those guys so I'm pretty excited. We got a room downtown so that I don't have to worry about driving after I've had a few  If any of you are going to be there let me know and we'll try to meet up.


Hmmmm. Might have something to do tomorrow now.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;2010055 said:


> Thanks to you I'm listening to Weezer now.


You're welcome :waving:



LwnmwrMan22;2010056 said:


> Weezer's for old Geezers!!
> 
> Fifth Harmony is where it's at!!!


I've never even heard of Fifth Harmony. Were they the headliner at the Gay Pride festival?



qualitycut;2010057 said:


> Hmmmm. Might have something to do tomorrow now.


For sure! Come on down. I might even take a minute and find you a nice looking lady to chat with.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2010058 said:


> You're welcome :waving:
> 
> I've never even heard of Fifth Harmony. Were they the headliner at the Gay Pride festival?
> 
> For sure! Come on down. I might even take a minute and find you a nice looking lady to chat with.


Just got a killer haircut too.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2010056 said:


> Weezer's for old Geezers!!
> 
> Fifth Harmony is where it's at!!!


For me it's old garage bands.

Junkyard attm.....


----------



## Bill1090

Uhhh. Who is Weezer? Never heard of them.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2010042 said:


> Are any of you guys going to the Basilica Block Party tomorrow night? I'll be there with my wife. Weezer is playing and I absolutely love those guys so I'm pretty excited. We got a room downtown so that I don't have to worry about driving after I've had a few  If any of you are going to be there let me know and we'll try to meet up.


That sounds like a fun ass time


----------



## SnowGuy73

Smoke must be moving back in, Sun looks cool!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Chances of rain everyday except tomorrow .


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2010059 said:


> Just got a killer haircut too.


You're all set to go. See ya there!



Polarismalibu;2010063 said:


> That sounds like a fun ass time


I've never been to do but it sure looks like a good time. O.A.R is also playing tomorrow night and they're pretty sweet too.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2010067 said:


> You're all set to go. See ya there!
> 
> I've never been to do but it sure looks like a good time. O.A.R is also playing tomorrow night and they're pretty sweet too.


They are good also


----------



## unit28

Split and miss sat.\w70's.....?


----------



## TKLAWN

Camden;2010067 said:


> You're all set to go. See ya there!
> 
> I've never been to do but it sure looks like a good time. O.A.R is also playing tomorrow night and they're pretty sweet too.


Sounds like Lillith Fair....haha!


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS have you seen this

https://www.k-bid.com/auction/7539


----------



## Camden

Bill1090;2010062 said:


> Uhhh. Who is Weezer? Never heard of them.


They've had some huge songs over the years but it's been a long long time since they've put out anything that's hit the mainstream airwaves.

I'd have to say that their biggest song is called Buddy Holly which I'm sure you've heard before. It was really popular in the early 2000s (or maybe even late 90s).


----------



## Ranger620

Any of you guys been watching lip sync battle? Show is hilarious


----------



## CityGuy

Last time this year sunset is after 900 pm.
Days are getting shorter. Winter here we come.


----------



## banonea

All moved in but man is my house a disaster, we got WAY to much sh!t. Savers is going to get one hell of a donation tomorrow. Wife packed everything and didnt throw nothing, that is changing tomorrow starting at 6 am. Having our first dinner in the new house......


No way we could cook the way things are right now. House is a lot smaller when you get stuff in it......


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2010016 said:


> Might just go run my bobcat all day. Still thinking on getting that dump truck so we'll see. I don't have motivation to keep biding jobs this year


Well keep us in the loop, always got people asking if I know someone that does xyz... Nice to know people that do xyz...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2010018 said:


> That's my issue. Although this new guy I have works his ass off!! Best guy I've had in a LONG LONG time. Now I have drive to look for stuff to do.
> 
> Even looks around to see what is wrong. Sees stuff wrong on equipment and will go work on it instead of just stand around waiting to be told what to do next.
> 
> Gotta bump this guy up $2 / hour.


And fast... Let the guy know he's worth it...


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2010020 said:


> Ryde,
> Are you a part of EFD?


Now it's just figuring out which 'E' you meant and which 'E' he's actually on... Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;2010032 said:


> I don't pay much attention to it but I think #100 was around $750k gross revenue.


Little higher... I want to say about 10 million?

Edit: $15,800,000


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2010072 said:


> SSS have you seen this
> 
> https://www.k-bid.com/auction/7539


So was that your truck getting plants at Gerten's today?


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2010083 said:


> Now it's just figuring out which 'E' you meant and which 'E' he's actually on... Thumbs Up


South of the lake. If you know what I mean.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2010086 said:


> South of the lake. If you know what I mean.


Just messing with you, I know what department he's on


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2010085 said:


> So was that your truck getting plants at Gerten's today?


Getting 21 perennials and 3 tons of overpriced boulders


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2010091 said:


> Getting 21 perennials and 3 tons of overpriced boulders


Called for rock today, they are $23 / yard more than my local supplier for 2.5" Blue Trap. They are $33 / yard more than what I paid when I had 120 yards of 2.5" Blue Trap hauled in to a site 2 years ago.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2010091 said:


> Getting 21 perennials and 3 tons of overpriced boulders


What you mean? Only 85 a ton lol

Must be working out this way?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2010092 said:


> Called for rock today, they are $23 / yard more than my local supplier for 2.5" Blue Trap. They are $33 / yard more than what I paid when I had 120 yards of 2.5" Blue Trap hauled in to a site 2 years ago.


All about the convenience unfortunately


----------



## gmcdan

I noticed they have the lock and dams closed on the river by the old mill in mpls , in the past ive seen 2-3 barges a day hauling rock up the river maybe that's part of the price increase maybe not . just thrown it out there .


----------



## qualitycut

gmcdan;2010096 said:


> I noticed they have the lock and dams closed on the river by the old mill in mpls , in the past ive seen 2-3 barges a day hauling rock up the river maybe that's part of the price increase maybe not . just thrown it out there .


Gerten's is just expensive cause they can be.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2010081 said:


> Well keep us in the loop, always got people asking if I know someone that does xyz... Nice to know people that do xyz...


Asphalt is about all I haven't done so send them on over for anything else!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

65° breeze few clouds.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light dew.


----------



## CityGuy

6R° and sunny.


----------



## Bill1090

62*
Sunny
Calm


----------



## NorthernProServ

Mccafe is giving me the Mcsh!ts !


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2010097 said:


> Gerten's is just expensive cause they can be.


Sounds like patio town


----------



## snowman55

LwnmwrMan22;2010092 said:


> Called for rock today, they are $23 / yard more than my local supplier for 2.5" Blue Trap. They are $33 / yard more than what I paid when I had 120 yards of 2.5" Blue Trap hauled in to a site 2 years ago.


I believe that . The rock is coming from dresser . A lot closer to you than gertens. Most of cost is trucking.

Gertens has to make money just like us. I'll pay more to get everything in 1 place. Big orders they will work with you for drop ship.


----------



## Polarismalibu

So far one guy is sick and the other is over a hour late.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2010116 said:


> So far one guy is sick and the other is over a hour late.


I hate those days...


----------



## albhb3

have a good weekend guys....should have this drive shaft back in today, everything went a lot smoother with a chop saw to cut them ujoints out. Anyone hear if that dumptruck roll over was a fatality down by the pine bend refinery, didn't look good on the wrecker cab was a pancake


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2010080 said:


> All moved in but man is my house a disaster, we got WAY to much sh!t. Savers is going to get one hell of a donation tomorrow. Wife packed everything and didnt throw nothing, that is changing tomorrow starting at 6 am. Having our first dinner in the new house......
> 
> 
> No way we could cook the way things are right now. House is a lot smaller when you get stuff in it......


John Hardy's......man I miss that cafe!


----------



## Doughboy12

albhb3;2010120 said:


> have a good weekend guys....should have this drive shaft back in today, everything went a lot smoother with a chop saw to cut them ujoints out. Anyone hear if that dumptruck roll over was a fatality down by the pine bend refinery, didn't look good on the wrecker cab was a pancake


Drove by on the way home last night as they were scooping up the contents......of the dump box.
Figured from the looks of it the driver had zero shot.


----------



## SnowGuy73

The views are wonderful already this morning!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;2010113 said:


> Mccafe is giving me the Mcsh!ts !


Sounds like a diet


----------



## Polarismalibu

Anyone want to or have time to move some irrigation boxes in Plymouth.


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;2010127 said:


> Anyone want to or have time to move some irrigation boxes in Plymouth.


Sounds Like A CB job.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2010124 said:


> The views are wonderful already this morning!!!


I'm sitting on my tailgate on Washington Ave while neighbor gal and new guy are weeding our rooftop job.

I had no idea it was lunch time.


----------



## CityGuy

Fixing and filling it bottles for tomorrow's burn.


----------



## qualitycut

snowman55;2010115 said:


> I believe that . The rock is coming from dresser . A lot closer to you than gertens. Most of cost is trucking.
> 
> Gertens has to make money just like us. I'll pay more to get everything in 1 place. Big orders they will work with you for drop ship.


Exactly, literally everything you would need they have


----------



## CityGuy

Man it feels muggy out.


----------



## qualitycut

I suppose i should go cash these pile of checks that have been sitting here for the last week


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2010127 said:


> Anyone want to or have time to move some irrigation boxes in Plymouth.


What you decided you didn't want to do it now? Or was this before we talked? :waving:


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2010142 said:


> What you decided you didn't want to do it now? Or was this before we talked? :waving:


That was before we talked


----------



## CityGuy

CB Green and I won't be far from you tommorrow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2010143 said:


> That was before we talked


I kinda figured after I looked at the times... haha


----------



## Doughboy12

Culvers. Forest Lake for lunch.


----------



## Green Grass

Doughboy12;2010151 said:


> Culvers. Forest Lake for lunch.


Are you lost?


----------



## Doughboy12

Green Grass;2010153 said:


> Are you lost?


Nope. Headed up north. BWCAW.

Culvers was too busy. BK instead. Oh well.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Was someone looking for green touch trimmer racks on here, or am I imagining things?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2010157 said:


> Was someone looking for green touch trimmer racks on here, or am I imagining things?


I didn't ask about them, but am looking. What do you have?


----------



## Doughboy12

North Branch has a sting going on 35 south.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2010159 said:


> North Branch has a sting going on 35 south.


Good thing I'm turning around at Stacy then.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Do NOT head north on 35E!! It's basically stopped from Wyoming the way to WBL. 

No reason either. No accident, nothing.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2010164 said:


> Do NOT head north on 35E!! It's basically stopped from Wyoming the way to WBL.
> 
> No reason either. No accident, nothing.


Wait what? Wouldn't that be WBL to Wyoming? (JK)
I know I know. I really shouldn't post. :waving:


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2010158 said:


> I didn't ask about them, but am looking. What do you have?


He must have that ESPN thing to know that.


----------



## CityGuy

Feel like a million bucks again after that chiropractic appointment.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Little early


----------



## Camden

So any of you heading to the Basilica? I'm downtown having cocktails.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2010173 said:


> So any of you heading to the Basilica? I'm downtown having cocktails.


Thought about it but a little hot for me. I still might, trying to round up a few buddies.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2010172 said:


> Little early


Maybe he was doing some grading lol


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;2010172 said:


> Little early


I saw him last week in Maple Grove running around with that on.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2010174 said:


> Thought about it but a little hot for me. I still might, trying to round up a few buddies.


My wife has a group of girlfriends here and one of them is recently divorced. She's on the prowl.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2010178 said:


> My wife has a group of girlfriends here and one of them is recently divorced. She's on the prowl.


Quality!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2010178 said:


> My wife has a group of girlfriends here and one of them is recently divorced. She's on the prowl.


Better give him a pic to spark interest lol


----------



## albhb3

well the truck got put back together... not any extra pieces either, may still have it balanced but the vibration is mostly gone and the clunk from stop as well


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;2010180 said:


> Better give him a pic to spark interest lol


I wanna pic too maybe the wife is into that kinda thing...either that or I can sleep in the truck


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;2010180 said:



> Better give him a pic to spark interest lol


If I can figure out a way to get that done I will. I don't even know her name yet lol

Full disclosure: I can tell I've had some drinks.


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;2010180 said:


> Better give him a pic to spark interest lol





Camden;2010183 said:


> If I can figure out a way to get that done I will. I don't even know her name yet lol
> 
> Full disclosure: I can tell I've had some drinks.


quality better be careful and record the bang cant be to careful these days 
yes means yes


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2010180 said:


> Better give him a pic to spark interest lol


Lol, they all look the same around midnight


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2010188 said:


> Lol, they all look the same around midnight


or with a sack over there head B&B babyThumbs Up


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;2010188 said:


> Lol, they all look the same around midnight


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2010192 said:


>


Hahaha yes!!


----------



## Camden

I didn't buy tickets ahead of time. HUGE MISTAKE. I bought some on the black market from a Somali pirate.


----------



## Bill1090

I look and feel like a lobster. Pre fishing for a tournament tomorrow and only caught 2 legal fish. They were 3+ pounds, but that's not enough.


----------



## banonea

House is about 90% togther, office is around 2%, i got a lot of crap. We took 4 huge boxes to savers today and more to go. Goigto start the garage this weekend i hope then get the other house ready for sale......it never ends


----------



## Drakeslayer

Bill1090;2010195 said:


> I look and feel like a lobster. Pre fishing for a tournament tomorrow and only caught 2 legal fish. They were 3+ pounds, but that's not enough.


Bucketmouths?


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;2010196 said:


> House is about 90% togther, office is around 2%, i got a lot of crap. We took 4 huge boxes to savers today and more to go. Goigto start the garage this weekend i hope then get the other house ready for sale......it never ends


 At least you seem to be moving along pretty quick!


----------



## Bill1090

Drakeslayer;2010197 said:


> Bucketmouths?


There are other species???


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;2010192 said:


>


Hahahahahaha


----------



## CityGuy

Green what are you blowing up out there?


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;2010198 said:


> At least you seem to be moving along pretty quick!


Lot to do and little time to do it in


----------



## qualitycut

What a comr back twinks!!!


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2010204 said:


> What a comr back twinks!!!


I turned it off when they were down 6-0. So mad I didn't keep watching.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2010202 said:


> Green what are you blowing up out there?


Fireworks it's waverly daze.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2010205 said:


> I turned it off when they were down 6-0. So mad I didn't keep watching.


I got to the bar when was 6-0 top of the 8th


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2010207 said:


> I got to the bar when was 6-0 top of the 8th


heck of a first game to take the kids too!


----------



## Bill1090

67*
Little muggy.


----------



## qualitycut

This is not good its only friday and I only have 100 left of my 500 weekend budget. Being single isn't cheap


----------



## Green Grass

66 a little muggy but nice out.


----------



## unit28

Couple jobs I'll be working on this next week.
Viking stadium and Bloomington fire department

Pics suck, but this is a V.S. order for parts we make


----------



## Green Grass

unit28;2010216 said:


> Couple jobs I'll be working on this next week.
> Viking stadium and Bloomington fire department
> 
> Pics suck, but this is a V.S. order for parts we make


harass the Bloomington fire department.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2010206 said:


> Fireworks it's waverly daze.


Ahhh forgot about that.


----------



## CityGuy

73° and a few clouds


----------



## unit28

Green Grass;2010217 said:


> harass the Bloomington fire department.


No worries, 
I am known for that sort of stuff.


----------



## andersman02

On my way to stoneBrooke, beautiful out


----------



## SnowGuy73

67° breeze few clouds.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Down to 20% now for today .


----------



## CityGuy

Nice morning out. Good day to go burn a house.


----------



## CityGuy

NWS thinks tomorrow evening could get interesting.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light dew .


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2010226 said:


> NWS thinks tomorrow evening could get interesting.


I've heard that before...


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2010228 said:


> I've heard that before...


Believe it when I see it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2010226 said:


> NWS thinks tomorrow evening could get interesting.


Novak has been touting it since Thursday.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2010226 said:


> NWS thinks tomorrow evening could get interesting.


Pffffff......


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2010213 said:


> This is not good its only friday and I only have 100 left of my 500 weekend budget. Being single isn't cheap


You need to increase your budget


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2010213 said:


> This is not good its only friday and I only have 100 left of my 500 weekend budget. Being single isn't cheap


When you have kids.....what's a weekend budget?

Why do you think I go mow all weekend.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

13 year old is impressing me so far. Wednesdays and Saturdays he's ready to work 10 hour days.

He's enjoying those 20 hour paychecks at $8.50 / hour.

I'm enjoying paying only $8.50 / hour.


----------



## unit28

With as cool as it is......
I should be cutting firewood


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2010226 said:


> NWS thinks tomorrow evening could get interesting.


Of course it always storms on sunday monday


----------



## Polarismalibu

Heat index of 101 tomorrow it looks like


----------



## albhb3

unit28;2010250 said:


> With as cool as it is......
> I should be cutting firewood


you really are trying to get 3 heats cycles outta that wood:salute:


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2010256 said:


> Heat index of 101 tomorrow it looks like


Perfect hangover sit inside day


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2010259 said:


> Perfect hangover sit inside day


True that! I just stocked up for the big bbq/pool party tonight


----------



## unit28

1pm,
Many places still in the 70's

http://vortex.plymouth.edu/sfc/obs.php?Qstate=MN


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Cheese and rice it's humid out. Just drenched doing nothing. Wife is cold. Not sure how. Told her she is nuts


----------



## unit28

Humidity has dropped here

Down to less than 60%


----------



## CityGuy

Heat advisory for tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2010272 said:


> Heat advisory for tomorrow.


Yuck.........


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2010275 said:


> Yuck.........


Good day to stay inside.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2010276 said:


> Good day to stay inside.


That's my plan .


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like the wife felt bad for the 13 year old.

Came around a corner at a school and she's shown up and is on a mower to help get this school done.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2010278 said:


> Looks like the wife felt bad for the 13 year old.
> 
> Came around a corner at a school and she's shown up and is on a mower to help get this school done.


Free labor even better!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2010279 said:


> Free labor even better!


Plus the vibration of the mower gets to her. Better yet!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

20% chance of rain.......

Take the four wheeler out and it starts to rain!


----------



## Bill1090

Suns out. I was at 40-50% for today. Only had about 5 mins of sprinkles.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2010278 said:


> Looks like the wife felt bad for the 13 year old.
> 
> Came around a corner at a school and she's shown up and is on a mower to help get this school done.[/QUOTE
> just do it tomorrow]


----------



## unit28

Bill1090;2010282 said:


> Suns out. I was at 40-50% for today. Only had about 5 mins of sprinkles.


Till tomorrow night


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;2010286 said:


> Till tomorrow night


Or maybe even tonight........Hmmmm••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••?


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm in the 100-105° heat index tomorrow .

Lame!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;2010288 said:


> Or maybe even tonight........Hmmmm••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••?


Good chance, it's not predicted!


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;2010288 said:


> Or maybe even tonight........Hmmmm••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••?


Radar returns are right over me

No rain attm


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;2010291 said:


> Good chance, it's not predicted!


I know right

Yet they already have 40% chance next Friday


----------



## unit28

Through ER, St Fran, and over me now......it's cloudy but dry


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;2010292 said:


> Radar returns are right over me
> 
> No rain attm


So.....You are under that little red blob and nothing?? Or are ya East of that under the light blues??


----------



## SSS Inc.

I bought a couple new Billy Goat F13's today. Dang those things are powerful. Might have some of our older blowers for sale if anyone is interested.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2010250 said:


> With as cool as it is......
> I should be cutting firewood


Hot as heck here!


----------



## unit28

Isanti is 60 miles south of the severe storm watch box.

I'm south east of St cloud

And just east of ER, Where returns are on the radar I posted.

The severe warning box ain't even close to Isanti


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;2010298 said:


> Isanti is 60 miles south of the severe storm watch box.
> 
> I'm south east of St cloud
> 
> And just east of ER, Where returns are on the radar I posted.
> 
> The severe warning box ain't even close to Isanti


Okie Dokie. Its a warning now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;2010293 said:


> I know right
> 
> Yet they already have 40% chance next Friday


Haha .

I seen that too.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;2010299 said:


> Okie Dokie. Its a warning now.


Probably will wrap up into a ginormous storm now.....sigh


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2010297 said:


> Hot as heck here!


You wanna know how many summers I went outside at 10am
, and it wasn't 80*......about 6

Ha, most times it was already 90*....LOL


----------



## unit28

Sunday night........


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;2010302 said:


> You wanna know how many summers I went outside at 10am
> , and it wasn't 80*......about 6
> 
> Ha, most times it was already 90*....LOL


That was a Dry heat though. :waving:


----------



## qualitycut

Turned out to be a nice night, sitting outside at the bulldog with the rents having a few drinks


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;2010296 said:


> I bought a couple new Billy Goat F13's today. Dang those things are powerful. Might have some of our older blowers for sale if anyone is interested.


Whatcha got?

Billy Goat's are the cream of the crop.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;2010307 said:


> Whatcha got?
> 
> Billy Goat's are the cream of the crop.


This.........


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;2010305 said:


> That was a Dry heat though. :waving:


Old MN wives tale


----------



## unit28

0819:52E 610.00Mostly CloudyBKN110 BKN150827579%NA8929.931012.0D
a
t
eTime
(cdt)Wind
(mph)Vis.
(mi.)WeatherSky Cond.AirDwptMax.Min.Relative
HumidityWind
Chill
(°F)Heat
Index
(°F)altimeter
(in.)sea level
(mb)1 hr3 hr6 hr6 hourTemperature (ºF)PressurePrecipitation (in.)


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;2010307 said:


> Whatcha got?
> 
> Billy Goat's are the cream of the crop.


I've got the old style Billy Goats. Not the force or whatever I bought today. They work great but I was looking for more power on the parking lots we work on. I watched two of our guys on a 50K Sq Yard high school the other day and I thought to myself that we should upgrade. Next stop is a Buffalo Turbine mounted on a Line Driver.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;2010310 said:


> Old MN wives tale


Not true. I can take low humidity/high heat way better than High humidity/Heat.


----------



## unit28

......that worked well


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;2010314 said:


> Not true. I can take low humidity/high heat way better than High humidity/Heat.


You'd think....
Put a thermometer out in direct sun, it'll be 120*
And you sure wouldn't reach into a truck bed without scorching your arms on it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;2010316 said:


> You'd think....
> Put a thermometer out in direct sun, it'll be 120*
> And you sure wouldn't reach into a truck bed without scorching your arms on it.


Hot is hot but nothing worse than when you break out sweating before you even do anything. Let me put it this way....it makes it more uncomfortable. Stick your hands in asphalt some time. Did that once. Whoops.


----------



## unit28

I'll throw this out there then.
Today was 93*. In ft worth TX. 
Tomorrow will be 96* without heat index. 
Now add the heat index in 

.....along with humidity of 60%.

The apparent temperature, also known as the Heat Index, measures how hot the weather really feels, considering both temperature and humidity. For instance, a temperature of 90 degrees Fahrenheit (32.2 ° Celsius) along with 60 % humidity pushes the apparent temperature to 100 °F (37.8 °C)


You'll have a cup of water in your hand on the way out the door.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;2010318 said:


> Hot is hot but nothing worse than when you break out sweating before you even do anything. Let me put it this way....it makes it more uncomfortable. Stick your hands in asphalt some time. Did that once. Whoops.


Ouch,

I've run extrusion plastic for 8 years.
It takes a temp of 400* to melt it. My production was 5000# a day and 7200 when I really cranked that sob. machine up trying to break it.

Now cleaning the dies and standing on it wasn't much funner


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;2010312 said:


> I've got the old style Billy Goats. Not the force or whatever I bought today. They work great but I was looking for more power on the parking lots we work on. I watched two of our guys on a 50K Sq Yard high school the other day and I thought to myself that we should upgrade. Next stop is a Buffalo Turbine mounted on a Line Driver.


A 3pt mounted Buffalo on a compact tractor will make quick work of any job you have. http://www.buffaloturbine.com/downloads/New pdfs/bt_cyclonepto_flyer.pdf

They're spendy though...like $4k. We used them at the golf course I worked at for leaf control in the fall.

Anyway, let's see some pics of the blowers you're selling. I'm in the market for one.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;2010325 said:


> A 3pt mounted Buffalo on a compact tractor will make quick work of any job you have. http://www.buffaloturbine.com/downloads/New pdfs/bt_cyclonepto_flyer.pdf
> 
> They're spendy though...like $4k. We used them at the golf course I worked at for leaf control in the fall.
> 
> Anyway, let's see some pics of the blowers you're selling. I'm in the market for one.


I will take some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Party down the road. Just caught someone taking a leak on my front wheel. I about just lost it


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2010338 said:


> Party down the road. Just caught someone taking a leak on my front wheel. I about just lost it


Big deal they are washing the break dust off


----------



## unit28

Hey 





I got my chainsaw sharp yesterday
Did you?


----------



## SnowGuy73

70° calm partly cloudy .


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light dew.


----------



## CityGuy

71° sunny little muggy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sam on 5 pretty much says 70 mph winds and baseball size hail in guaranteed this afternoon.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;2010348 said:


> Sam on 5 pretty much says 70 mph winds and baseball size hail in guaranteed this afternoon.


However, his future cast showed blowing up to the nw and weakening to general thunderstorm before making the metro .


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2010348 said:


> Sam on 5 pretty much says 70 mph winds and baseball size hail in guaranteed this afternoon.


Believe it when I see it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2010350 said:


> Believe it when I see it.


Agreed....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Is it hot out yet?

Anyone wanna come up and run a trimmer for 4 hours at a school today?


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2010352 said:


> Is it hot out yet?
> 
> Anyone wanna come up and run a trimmer for 4 hours at a school today?


Too far of a drive for me, plus we're going fishing .


----------



## CityGuy

Got cloudy and windy here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sure clouded up .


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2010354 said:


> Got cloudy and windy here.


Now they have an excuse when the storms don't develop .


----------



## Green Grass

unit28;2010341 said:


> Hey
> 
> I got my chainsaw sharp yesterday
> Did you?


I sure did thanks for asking.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Calling for 1-2" of rain here tonight. I suppose I should get out of bed.


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;2010353 said:


> Too far of a drive for me, plus we're going fishing .


Where was my invite???


----------



## Bill1090

unit28;2010341 said:


> Hey
> 
> I got my chainsaw sharp yesterday
> Did you?


That reminds me, I should pick up a new file.


----------



## Bill1090

69*
Light wind
Sunny


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NOW I'm concerned. Novak says threat will be scattered.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2010362 said:


> NOW I'm concerned. Novak says threat will be scattered.


We better go stock up on food!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2010356 said:


> Now they have an excuse when the storms don't develop .


True......


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2010357 said:


> I sure did thanks for asking.


I know who I'm calling.


----------



## CityGuy

It's amazing how much I can get done when the wife and kid sleep in.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2010365 said:


> I know who I'm calling.


7 was the lucky number with 1 being canceled.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2010368 said:


> 7 was the lucky number with 1 being canceled.


Your good for 2 months then. We got one. I slept through it, not sure how. Found out at midnight when HL got a call.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;2010359 said:


> Where was my invite???


Sorry, probably not worth the drive. I'm taking the little man, I'm sure he wont last long.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ain't too bad out....
Yet.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2010371 said:


> Your good for 2 months then. We got one. I slept through it, not sure how. Found out at midnight when HL got a call.


That was at like 9 and the midnight call was ours.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Pretty nice mowing. Wind is off the lake, decent breeze. Waving at all the people driving by on Hwy 8.

Good Sunday morning!!


----------



## Bill1090

Muggy out there already.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2010352 said:


> Is it hot out yet?
> 
> Anyone wanna come up and run a trimmer for 4 hours at a school today?


I thought you were going to try an only work like 5 days or so a week?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2010374 said:


> That was at like 9 and the midnight call was ours.


I was dead to the world. Wife said I didn't even move.


----------



## CityGuy

Feels muggy but not terrible out yet.


----------



## CityGuy

Trying to decide if I should mow the grass or not. Or take the little one to the parade in Hamel.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2010377 said:


> Pretty nice mowing. Wind is off the lake, decent breeze. Waving at all the people driving by on Hwy 8.
> 
> Good Sunday morning!!


Humidity is starting to rise.


----------



## Green Grass

Novak Weather
17 mins · 
Storm chasers will be out in full force over MN/WI this afternoon/evening.

Now I am scared!!


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;2010385 said:


> Trying to decide if I should mow the grass or not. Or take the little one to the parade in Hamel.


There is only one real answer to that. Parade!


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2010340 said:


> Big deal they are washing the break dust off


Last time they had a party my other truck had 4 flats in the morning. There just ass clowns all the time to everyone.


----------



## Bill1090

Green Grass;2010387 said:


> Novak Weather
> 17 mins ·
> Storm chasers will be out in full force over MN/WI this afternoon/evening.
> 
> Now I am scared!!


I say bring it! I want to see some big hail!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;2010387 said:


> Novak Weather
> 17 mins ·
> Storm chasers will be out in full force over MN/WI this afternoon/evening.
> 
> Now I am scared!!


It could get interesting


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;2010387 said:


> Novak Weather
> 17 mins ·
> Storm chasers will be out in full force over MN/WI this afternoon/evening.
> 
> Now I am scared!!


You tell him to settle down?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2010381 said:


> I thought you were going to try an only work like 5 days or so a week?


If you count the 4 I didn't work last week, that's 5 days each of the last two. Plus I was gone for 9 days before that.

Just seems like I always work.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2010387 said:


> Novak Weather
> 17 mins ·
> Storm chasers will be out in full force over MN/WI this afternoon/evening.
> 
> Now I am scared!!


Not looking likely unless the sun reappears.


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;2010390 said:


> I say bring it! I want to see some big hail!


We will send it your way. Don't want to be replacing a roof.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2010397 said:


> Not looking likely unless the sun reappears.


Just went completely clear here. Absolutely miserable out now.


----------



## CityGuy

80° cloudy and muggy.


----------



## unit28

Oh boy...........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2010406 said:


> Oh boy...........


You on Reed Timmer's Facebook page?


----------



## unit28

Nope......


----------



## CityGuy

Not looking good for middle to upper 90s here with the cloud cover.


----------



## unit28

Not sure why double posted...

Last straight lines caused some sig. damage at my place. 
Knocked down some very nice oaks.

Now I need some mix, and bar oil.


----------



## CityGuy

Winds are out of the south/south east at 8 mph. Seems much windier than that.


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;2010411 said:


> Was looking at hail stone reports of 1.5"
> 
> And 1 in 4 years of having a chance for derechos.


Straight line winds. Haven't had those in awhile.


----------



## unit28

Was looking at hail stone reports of 1.5"

And 1 in 4 years of having a chance for derechos.


----------



## unit28

Jacked up. .....wack.


----------



## qualitycut

Cloudy here still.


----------



## Bill1090

Suns still blazing here. 83* mostly calm.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Holy crap it's humid out. Went out and my glasses fogged up


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2010421 said:


> Suns still blazing here. 83* mostly calm.


Sunny 87 with a breeze


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sun's out, she warm!


----------



## Bill1090

Up to 86 now.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2010363 said:


> We better go stock up on food!


Gotta get the bread and milk!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Anyone have an idea what someone would be spraying that blue like window washer fluid? By the way it's 88 here


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2010427 said:


> Anyone have an idea what someone would be spraying that blue like window washer fluid? By the way it's 88 here


Maybe it's smurf food!


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2010427 said:


> Anyone have an idea what someone would be spraying that blue like window washer fluid? By the way it's 88 here


Miracle Grow?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hot as heck here... standing by a fire truck in the most shade I can find at an event...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2010429 said:


> Miracle Grow?


On lawns? And he's on his 2nd 250 gallon tank in the last couple days


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2010431 said:


> On lawns? And he's on his 2nd 250 gallon tank in the last couple days


Overseed with Hydroseed?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS dropped my rain for this afternnon, dropped my percentages for tonight and dropped the precip totals in 1/2.


----------



## unit28

........


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;2010427 said:


> Anyone have an idea what someone would be spraying that blue like window washer fluid? By the way it's 88 here


Guessing it's herbicide with turf marker in it.

Just used to track where you sprayed, comes in blue and green.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2010433 said:


> NWS dropped my rain for this afternnon, dropped my percentages for tonight and dropped the precip totals in 1/2.


We're screwed!


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;2010435 said:


> Guessing it's herbicide with turf marker in it.
> 
> Just used to track where you sprayed, comes in blue and green.


This could be if he didn't put enough marker in it .


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2010432 said:


> Overseed with Hydroseed?


Through a John deere mounted sprayer? If I see him I'll post a pic


----------



## SSS Inc.

RAP is flatlined.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2010430 said:


> Hot as heck here... standing by a fire truck in the most shade I can find at an event...


Sounds like fun.


----------



## mnlefty

SnowGuy73;2010437 said:


> This could be if he didn't put enough marker in it .


Uflexx fertilizer is straight up blue when melted down into a sprayable solution. I'd bet on that before dye...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2010439 said:


> RAP is flatlined.


Looks like most is going north.

Was supposed to start in W. MN, but it's all in eastern ND at the moment.

Positive note, Twins are up, 7-1 over Detroit again.


----------



## CityGuy

Sun's out and it's humid


----------



## CityGuy

Down to half to three quarters of an inch tonight. Still at 80% chance.


----------



## TKLAWN

mnlefty;2010441 said:


> Uflexx fertilizer is straight up blue when melted down into a sprayable solution. I'd bet on that before dye...


Onto something or on something?

Good call I'd say....mix momentum or escalade with uflexx and it looks just like washer fluid.

Good way to burn out a yard on a day like today though


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnlefty;2010441 said:


> Uflexx fertilizer is straight up blue when melted down into a sprayable solution. I'd bet on that before dye...


Could be...


----------



## Bill1090

I'm at 50-80% for storms with rain in the 1-2" range.

I'm guessing we'll get nothing down here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;2010448 said:


>


which one of you gave him a thumbs up


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2010448 said:


>


Jesus........


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;2010450 said:


> Jesus........


Ha! Ground zero....

What a clown


----------



## CityGuy

Feels like 111 in Montivideo right now.
92 in the metro and rising.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;2010452 said:


> Ha! Ground zero....
> 
> What a clown


This......


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2010431 said:


> On lawns? And he's on his 2nd 250 gallon tank in the last couple days


Just a straight up guess based on the blue color... I have no idea...


----------



## unit28

Going to go to nwmn
Then back down over djag and bill?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2010455 said:


> This......


I dont like anyoe using that term unless they are refering to New York out of respect for the 343.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

No discussions of watches to be issued.


----------



## albhb3

got a call from the boss I think dot paid them a visit today....only a few got put oos


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2010458 said:


> I dont like anyoe using that term unless they are refering to New York out of respect for the 343.


I think it originally comes from the military referencing bombs or something .


----------



## CityGuy

From Metro Skywarn

The time has changed to late evening and overnight based on the information from the National Weather Service. This evenings storms have turned into an event to report from home or other fixed location.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS doesn't want to admit wrong. They haven't posted the 4 pm update yet.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2010464 said:


> From Metro Skywarn
> 
> The time has changed to late evening and overnight based on the information from the National Weather Service. This evenings storms have turned into an event to report from home or other fixed location.


But Novak says storms firing now...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Mmmm cinnamon nut bread


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2010465 said:


> NWS doesn't want to admit wrong. They haven't posted the 4 pm update yet.


The weather story changed at 4. Still showing strong storms tonight.


----------



## Polarismalibu

To hot to be in the damn water even


----------



## Polarismalibu

Tornado watch now


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;2010452 said:


> Ha! Ground zero....
> 
> What a clown


Exactly my thought!


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2010471 said:


> Tornado watch now


Whole county just got paged for a watch.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2010458 said:


> I dont like anyoe using that term unless they are refering to New York out of respect for the 343.


Eh... ground zero is common terminology that gets the point across... He's just over doing it a bit..


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2010475 said:


> Eh... ground zero is common terminology that gets the point across... He's just over doing it a bit..


Oh come on he wouldn't ever over do anything!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2010469 said:


> To hot to be in the damn water even












It's official. You're soft. 7-8 year olds holding LaCrosse practice.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2010477 said:


> It's official. You're soft. 7-8 year olds holding LaCrosse practice.


It's the heat plus being tired that got me. We were out wake surfing. Kicks your ass after a while


----------



## Bill1090

Clouding up now.


----------



## CityGuy

Still looks like the cells up north are heading east.


----------



## CityGuy

86° feels like 96°

Cloudy and wind sse at 8 mph.


----------



## CityGuy

I'm thinking garden variety storms at this point.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Got cloudy.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Glad I'm not at the cabin


----------



## CityGuy

Tornado on the ground near Elbow Lake per pickles fb page.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2010490 said:


> Tornado on the ground near Elbow Lake per pickles fb page.


Not to far from my cabin

Can't read elbow lake in the pic I posted. To much yellow covering it


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;2010487 said:


> Glad I'm not at the cabin


What app is that?


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2010487 said:


> Glad I'm not at the cabin


Someone needs to charge their phone.


----------



## SSS Inc.

The RAP is ever so slightly not flatlined anymore. I think something big is going to develop to the west by 8:00. Wait for it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

My cousin said all hell is breaking lose at the lake. The tornado is really close to them


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2010490 said:


> Tornado on the ground near Elbow Lake per pickles fb page.


Maybe. TVN has chasers streaming in the area, they don't have anything.

Novak posted the same thing. The chasers are broadcasting the police scanner in the area too, none of the cops have seen anything.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2010497 said:


> Maybe. TVN has chasers streaming in the area, they don't have anything.
> 
> Novak posted the same thing. The chasers are broadcasting the police scanner in the area too, none of the cops have seen anything.


There is one. It's in the ashby area


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;2010492 said:


> What app is that?


Weatherbug...


----------



## qualitycut

I still think we get pounded by something yet tonight.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2010477 said:


> It's official. You're soft. 7-8 year olds holding LaCrosse practice.


I could handle the heat better when I was young, and now that I'm catching up to you, not so much now


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2010503 said:


> I still think we get pounded by something yet tonight.


Me too. .........


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2010503 said:


> I still think we get pounded by something yet tonight.


Oh for sure


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2010505 said:


> Me too. .........


Just seems with the hear and humidity it would be tough not to but what do i know.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2010507 said:


> Just seems with the hear and humidity it would be tough not to but what do i know.


I think you and I know as much as the naysayers. It just feels like something will pop tonight.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2010507 said:


> Just seems with the hear and humidity it would be tough not to but what do i know.


For sure, hot and humid day in MN, thunderstorms for certain


----------



## CityGuy

So the cops were or are chasing some nut with a revoked dl. Started in Maple Plain and into Wayzata then Minnetonka. Speeds of 100+ mph.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Pickle says strong winds main threat.


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;2010512 said:


> So the cops were or are chasing some nut with a revoked dl. Started in Maple Plain and into Wayzata then Minnetonka. Speeds of 100+ mph.


nevah catch me alive copppa

revoked dl is definitely worth 5-10 in the slammer what a dumbarse


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That Alexandria storm is going to either take out my house, or slide about 5 miles north.


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;2010515 said:


> nevah catch me alive copppa
> 
> revoked dl is definitely worth 5-10 in the slammer what a dumbarse


He gave up at 394 and Hopkins crossroad


----------



## Polarismalibu

Wadena got a big tornado

That's two big ones in the last 5 years for them

Started just a couple miles from our cabin


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2010503 said:


> I still think we get pounded by something yet tonight.


Not me. Wifey says it's too hot out for any shananigans.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2010520 said:


> Not me. Wifey says it's too hot out for any shananigans.


You're not supposed to ask. You let your fingers *ehem* do the talking.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2010521 said:


> You're not supposed to ask. You let your fingers *ehem* do the talking.


Mission accomplished


----------



## SnowGuy73

Pickle says storms are moving from tornadoes to thunderstorms.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2010521 said:


> You're not supposed to ask. You let your fingers *ehem* do the talking.


Then they talk back with there hand across the face


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ian sayswabout the same but much more dramatic .


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2010524 said:


> Pickle says storms are moving from tornadoes to thunderstorms.


Then why did she just break in with a Tornado Warning headed straight for my lawn equipment????


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2010529 said:


> Then why did she just break in with a Tornado Warning headed straight for my lawn equipment????


You jinxed yourself earlier


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2010529 said:


> Then why did she just break in with a Tornado Warning headed straight for my lawn equipment????


Trying to give you a heart attack!


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2010521 said:


> You're not supposed to ask. You let your fingers *ehem* do the talking.


Ain't nobody gots time fer that!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2010529 said:


> Then why did she just break in with a Tornado Warning headed straight for my lawn equipment????


Huh?.........


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;2010524 said:


> Pickle says storms are moving from tornadoes to thunderstorms.


I say bust.


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;2010534 said:


> I say bust.


It's turning southeast now, looks like the whole metro will get hit in a couple hours.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Still talking 70mph winds


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;2010535 said:


> It's turning southeast now, looks like the whole metro will get hit in a couple hours.


Hit with rain and some rumbles .


----------



## Bill1090

Looks like it hit the fan in Brainard.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nws now has me at 70% chance of heavy rain.


----------



## Polarismalibu

The storm should be nocking in Camden's door now


----------



## SSS Inc.

Watch for the hook echo as it swings through the metro.


----------



## Camden

Major damage in Nisswa. Heading up there tomorrow with the Terex and a saw. If any of you want to work let me know.


----------



## Camden

Mega rain in Little Falls but no damage reported yet.


----------



## CityGuy

Thunderstorm warning for me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Reds turning Orange .


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2010534 said:


> I say bust.


Pagers should go off soon.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2010547 said:


> Thunderstorm warning for me.


Really? It's all west of St. Cloud still I thought. I can see lighting to the nw seems closer


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;2010551 said:


> Really? It's all west of St. Cloud still I thought. I can see lighting to the nw seems closer


They say that it should be here in 30 minutes


----------



## Polarismalibu

9:45 or so they should hit Rogers/maple grove. Still look to be holding together pretty good.


----------



## Bill1090

I'm now at a 30-70% chance of storms. Why not just make it 0-100%?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Even more red gone except by Alex.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2010559 said:


> Even more red gone except by Alex.


It's getting dark and loosing energy


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2010559 said:


> Even more red gone except by Alex.


Supposedly still 60 plus mph winds


----------



## Camden

I can't wait to hear how much rain we got. 4" is my guess.


----------



## unit28

It's here......

Temps dropped, doors slamming from the wind, which is cranked up......attm

Oh boy


----------



## Drakeslayer

CityGuy;2010518 said:


> He gave up at 394 and Hopkins crossroad


I could here my buddy on there. He has a K-9.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Sky is lighting up to my Nw like crazy now. It's close


----------



## Polarismalibu

Warning for me now.


----------



## unit28

Heaviest cell moving at djago


----------



## unit28

Rains here now. ...albeit sideways


----------



## CityGuy

Holy lightning to the north.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2010569 said:


> Warning for me now.


Any hail??


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2010574 said:


> Any hail??


Nothing at all here yet just lighting


----------



## Bill1090

Tstorm watch for me now. Yee haw!


----------



## Polarismalibu

The town next to my cabin was just on kstp looked nasty when that came threw there


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2010574 said:


> Any hail??


Temps not going to support it since it cooled down


----------



## Polarismalibu

Slight wind and mist here


----------



## Polarismalibu

I take that back heavy wind


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2010578 said:


> Temps not going to support it since it cooled down


Phew! Don't have to clean the garage quick!


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2010581 said:


> Phew! Don't have to clean the garage quick!


I did anyway....


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2010581 said:


> Phew! Don't have to clean the garage quick!


Here's a prototype storm reporting system.......

http://www.spc.noaa.gov/exper/reports/#


----------



## Polarismalibu

City guy and Lwnmwr look to be getting pounded right now


----------



## Drakeslayer

Polarismalibu;2010582 said:


> I did anyway....


Me also....


----------



## Polarismalibu

Downpour. Raining sideways


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2010586 said:


> Downpour. Raining sideways


Nothing here yet and I'm only 5 miles from you


----------



## SnowGuy73

Lots of lightning to the north. That is all.


----------



## Ranger620

Ranger620;2010588 said:


> Nothing here yet and I'm only 5 miles from you


Scratch that light rain atm


----------



## qualitycut

I dont think it's going get far enough south for me


----------



## Greenery

Camden;2010544 said:


> Major damage in Nisswa. Heading up there tomorrow with the Terex and a saw. If any of you want to work let me know.


Damn, that's where are cabin is. Right between nisswa and Pequot lakes off 371.

Maybe you want to take a peek if you drive by?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2010591 said:


> I dont think it's going get far enough south for me


Think you're right.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Solid rain, constant lightning / thunder.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Looks like a bust for me


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Not a ton of wind. Looks to hang out here for a while, really slowing down.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Just rain and cloud lightning here


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ian still says 70 mph winds for me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

No chatter on the spotter channels.


----------



## qualitycut

That back ends sinking down a bit, maybe i will get knicked by it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2010599 said:


> Just rain and cloud lightning here


Cloud to ground here. Just had a couple within 1/2 mile.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ian says storm could intensify, nws says weakening...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2010605 said:


> Ian says storm could intensify, nws says weakening...


It has to be weakening. It's night and the storm has been fading.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Just got a little more rainy and windy...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Still lightning here, no thunder yet.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Some redevelopment to the west too.


----------



## NorthernProServ

CCO say 70 + mph winds heading for Plymouth maple grove, Brooklyn pRk


----------



## NorthernProServ

So far a little rain and constant lighting


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;2010610 said:


> CCO say 70 + mph winds heading for Plymouth maple grove, Brooklyn pRk


I thought the wind was supposed to come before the storm, like the last 12 "storms"?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Metro skywarn is frantically trying to find a spotter in carver county .


----------



## Camden

Greenery;2010592 said:


> Damn, that's where are cabin is. Right between nisswa and Pequot lakes off 371.
> 
> Maybe you want to take a peek if you drive by?


I sure can. Pm me an address


----------



## Camden

We still have a ton of lightening and rain.


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;2010610 said:


> CCO say 70 + mph winds heading for Plymouth maple grove, Brooklyn pRk


It didn't seem like it was that high at all


----------



## Polarismalibu

I was expecting more wind then we got.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I heard thunder.


----------



## SnowGuy73

A few rain drops.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Wind has increased slightly .


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2010610 said:


> CCO say 70 + mph winds heading for Plymouth maple grove, Brooklyn pRk


Well I definitely didn't have 70... MAYBE gusts of 40?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Warning canceled.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2010621 said:


> Well I definitely didn't have 70... MAYBE gusts of 40?


That's what I was thinking too


----------



## SnowGuy73

Down pour...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Like I said earlier...

Lots of rain and a few rumbles .


----------



## SnowGuy73

Localized street flooding here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;2010626 said:


> Localized street flooding here.


Stalled cars and floating garbage cans .


----------



## Polarismalibu

Sounds like a few house fires around from lightning. 3 up by Lwnmwr, Blaine, Champlin and maple grove possibly. Crazy


----------



## Polarismalibu

And the irrigation system next door is kicking on as it's pouring.


----------



## Deershack

Greenery;2010592 said:


> Damn, that's where are cabin is. Right between nisswa and Pequot lakes off 371.
> 
> Maybe you want to take a peek if you drive by?


My son's cabin is off Co Rd 16 on Clam Shell lake. Wonder how his is faring?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

65. Dark. Probably going to be a weee bit wet this morning.

Headed out to fix a couple irrigation heads before the guys get here.


----------



## CityGuy

65° clear and wet


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This field doesn't have irrigation.

Those aren't mirrors in the grass.


----------



## CityGuy

Just over an inch in the rain gauge.


----------



## CityGuy

Spotty debris in Buffalo.


----------



## CityGuy

30% chance of storms tonight before 2 a.m.


----------



## CityGuy

90° and humid today. This should be fun.


----------



## CityGuy

Busy week this week. FD meeting Tuesday night. Wife's friend coming over Wednesday night, mom will be here Thursday night, Friday helping the wife move her classroom, Saturday we are blessing the kid.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hard to get irrigation fixed when the deer won't get out of the way.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2010639 said:


> Busy week this week. FD meeting Tuesday night. Wife's friend coming over Wednesday night, mom will be here Thursday night, Friday helping the wife move her classroom, Saturday we are blessing the kid.


AND you only have to work 4 10's. How will you get through it??


----------



## SnowGuy73

65° calm few clouds .


----------



## SnowGuy73

Heavy dew.


----------



## Polarismalibu

The stands at BIR got twisted up and thrown on the track


----------



## SnowGuy73

Pretty nice out, for now .


----------



## Bill1090

I barely got anything last night.


----------



## Bill1090

67*
Sunny
Muggy


----------



## SnowGuy73

3.25" of rain .


----------



## Bill1090

Rain gauge shows 1.25".


----------



## Polarismalibu

Road is still wet here


----------



## albhb3

figgin monsoon here this morning and pea sized hail around 12:10am great lighting show


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2010644 said:


> The stands at BIR got twisted up and thrown on the track


Just heard that. Brainerd area got hammered.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Customer can't understand why we can't run a skid threw her yard without wrecking it today.


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;2010661 said:


> Customer can't understand why we can't run a skid threw her yard without wrecking it today


well you could do a demonstration on their dime


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm already hot and all I did is walk to my truck .


----------



## Camden

Polaris - I've got work if you're still interested. Nisswa.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Show her the mud pit we're creating with my little tractor with turf tires.


----------



## CityGuy

There is like no breeze to move this air today.


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;2010674 said:


> I'm already hot and all I did is walk to my truck .


This^^......


----------



## Bill1090

Should've worn my booty shorts today!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2010687 said:


> Should've worn my booty shorts today!


I never wear shorts at work, but really considering it today


----------



## CityGuy

Waiting for a train that was supposed to be here 10 minutes ago so we can finish paving at the tracks.


----------



## qualitycut

Think 1 pm today is going to be good enough. Already skipping places with water


----------



## qualitycut

Over 3 inches in my gauge at home


----------



## Polarismalibu

The patio we excavated for is now a pool


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;2010697 said:


> The patio we excavated for is now a pool


Nice day to hangout in the pool.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;2010698 said:


> Nice day to hangout in the pool.


Only problem is I didn't charge enough for a pool I charged for a patio lol. They now have a flowing river to the pond too


----------



## CityGuy

Clouded up.


----------



## CityGuy

Just saw a Brinkman truck. Haven't seen one of them in a long time.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2010699 said:


> Only problem is I didn't charge enough for a pool I charged for a patio lol. They now have a flowing river to the pond too


Add on. Gota love add on's.


----------



## qualitycut

Its not even 80 degrees yet café this heat


----------



## CityGuy

76° and cloudy


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like a lot of clouds to the west.


----------



## Bill1090

A chilly 79*

At least there's a slight breeze!


----------



## CityGuy

Suns back out. Going to get steamy again.


----------



## qualitycut

Semi tipped over north on 62 getting on 35 oops


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2010712 said:


> Semi tipped over north on 62 getting on 35 oops


somebodys employers gonna be pisthed....kiss of death right there


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2010697 said:


> The patio we excavated for is now a pool


Just sell them on the nation's second naturally filtered pool... you know, like the one they did in north minneapolis! Thumbs Up


----------



## Camden

I'm working at a golf resort. First thing they had me do was cut a tree off a house. Pics coming...

Now this afternoon all I have to do is load trucks with the Terex.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2010715 said:


> I'm working at a golf resort. First thing they had me do was cut a tree off a house. Pics coming...
> 
> Now this afternoon all I have to do is load trucks with the Terex.


Hopefully you have ac


----------



## qualitycut

Now its getting uncomfortable


----------



## CityGuy

Atleast the breeze picked up making it somewhat tolerable out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2010723 said:


> Atleast the breeze picked up making it somewhat tolerable out.


You're not working hard enough. Absolutely sucks out right now.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2010718 said:


> Hopefully you have ac


I don't! I'm wet from head to toe with sweat.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2010725 said:


> You're not working hard enough. Absolutely sucks out right now.


I've been in and out of the air conditioned house all day. Would be nice to just stay in. The in and out is getting old real fast


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2010726 said:


> I don't! I'm wet from head to toe with sweat.


They are like a green house


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2010727 said:



> I've been in and out of the air conditioned house all day. Would be nice to just stay in. The in and out is getting old real fast


Yea I've been mowing and i have left the truck window open wirh the ac on so it doesn't kill me qetting in and out


----------



## ryde307

cbservicesllc;2010714 said:


> Just sell them on the nation's second naturally filtered pool... you know, like the one they did in north minneapolis! Thumbs Up


Cause that one is going so well.



Camden;2010715 said:


> I'm working at a golf resort. First thing they had me do was cut a tree off a house. Pics coming...
> 
> Now this afternoon all I have to do is load trucks with the Terex.


What resort? Trade work for free golf.



qualitycut;2010729 said:


> Yea I've been mowing and i have left the truck window open wirh the ac on so it doesn't kill me qetting in and out


Getting in and out of AC makes me sick.


----------



## qualitycut

Well im done for the day.


----------



## Bill1090

Ryde, you've got mail.


----------



## Bill1090

Storms firing now. Tstorm watch.


----------



## Bill1090

Up to 90*.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2010731 said:


> Well im done for the day.


Got you beat, I never started


----------



## Camden

ryde307;2010730 said:


> What resort? Trade work for free golf.


Grand View. My original thought was to barter but it's not worth it. My invoice is going to pay for several years of golf.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2010737 said:


> Got you beat, I never started


Lol i started about 10


----------



## ryde307

Camden;2010738 said:


> Grand View. My original thought was to barter but it's not worth it. My invoice is going to pay for several years of golf.


Yea I figured. Barter for part ownership and give me free golf.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So today it my wife's birthday. Didn't get her anything yet.

We pull into this townhome in WBL and start cutting up a downed tree from a couple of storms ago.

I walk back around the truck and this table is sitting next to my truck with "free" on it.









It's in PERFECT shape, aside from some nicks on the side edge. The top is 4' across. It's 2' high, perfect height for our sectional.

The top is solid glass, weighs over 100 lbs. The bottom is handmade, solid oak. I've been in the townhome this table came out of, they have quality stuff.

The wife has been looking for something like this for our sectional. Guess what the wife is getting for her birthday???

Updates to follow once I get home........


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2010741 said:


> So today it my wife's birthday. Didn't get her anything yet.
> 
> We pull into this townhome in WBL and start cutting up a downed tree from a couple of storms ago.
> 
> I walk back around the truck and this table is sitting next to my truck with "free" on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's in PERFECT shape, aside from some nicks on the side edge. The top is 4' across. It's 2' high, perfect height for our sectional.
> 
> The top is solid glass, weighs over 100 lbs. The bottom is handmade, solid oak. I've been in the townhome this table came out of, they have quality stuff.
> 
> The wife has been looking for something like this for our sectional. Guess what the wife is getting for her birthday???
> 
> Updates to follow once I get home........


Nice score!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2010738 said:


> Grand View. My original thought was to barter but it's not worth it. My invoice is going to pay for several years of golf.


*ding* Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

Havent been hungry all day but i fell like i should eat and go lay on the couch, starting to get a bad headache


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2010741 said:


> So today it my wife's birthday. Didn't get her anything yet.
> 
> We pull into this townhome in WBL and start cutting up a downed tree from a couple of storms ago.
> 
> I walk back around the truck and this table is sitting next to my truck with "free" on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's in PERFECT shape, aside from some nicks on the side edge. The top is 4' across. It's 2' high, perfect height for our sectional.
> 
> The top is solid glass, weighs over 100 lbs. The bottom is handmade, solid oak. I've been in the townhome this table came out of, they have quality stuff.
> 
> The wife has been looking for something like this for our sectional. Guess what the wife is getting for her birthday???
> 
> Updates to follow once I get home........


Now you can take some time off this weekend. Make sure to take the free sign off.


----------



## qualitycut

I really hope we dont get a bunch of rain tonight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Clouding up to the west.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Not bad in the shade with this wind.


----------



## Bill1090

Just had some quick rain. Probably .5". Done now and the sun is heating everything again.


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like the spotty showers are disapating.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2010752 said:


> Looks like the spotty showers are disapating.


Garden variety like last night?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2010747 said:


> Now you can take some time off this weekend. Make sure to take the free sign off.


Charlie Daniels Friday night. Reba Saturday night. Gonna wait and see if I have time to make it a whole weekend between the two casinos or work Saturday.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2010756 said:


> Charlie Daniels Friday night. Reba Saturday night. Gonna wait and see if I have time to make it a whole weekend between the two casinos or work Saturday.


Dooo ittt!


----------



## qualitycut

So was humidity was supposed to drop tomorrow, not any more and now saying dewpoints in the 70s end of the week. Woohoo


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2010756 said:


> Charlie Daniels Friday night. Reba Saturday night. Gonna wait and see if I have time to make it a whole weekend between the two casinos or work Saturday.


There's always a way to make it work. You work to much As it is


----------



## wintergreen82

If you guys could get work and accept jobs without marketing would you do it? This would all be side work and not all of it would be consistent day to day work but a way to fill in during the downtimes. You would always be paid on time and you would be paid your normal rate. 

DM me if you want any real specifics but this is more a generalized question and it applies to all industries.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

wintergreen82;2010768 said:


> If you guys could get work and accept jobs without marketing would you do it? This would all be side work and not all of it would be consistent day to day work but a way to fill in during the downtimes. You would always be paid on time and you would be paid your normal rate.
> 
> DM me if you want any real specifics but this is more a generalized question and it applies to all industries.


What do you think I do??? I haven't advertised in 15 years.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger, Do personally do sofets? Friend needs some on a garage in MG.


----------



## CityGuy

83° sunny and breezy


----------



## unit28

Looking at storm reports ...
North branch spotter had 60mph winds last night.

And as soon as it got close to the north metro, it really settled down, especially precip amounts.

I'm just glad I was at home


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;2010770 said:


> Ranger, Do personally do sofets? Friend needs some on a garage in MG.


I can do soffits. Fascia too or just soffit? Aluminum or wood?


----------



## Ranger620

unit28;2010786 said:


> Looking at storm reports ...
> North branch spotter had 60mph winds last night.
> 
> And as soon as it got close to the north metro, it really settled down, especially precip amounts.
> 
> I'm just glad I was at home


I had 2 3/4" in Corcoran in the rain gauge.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just leaving Scandia. If this was 24 hours ago, I would be following this til dark.


----------



## unit28

Ranger620;2010790 said:


> I had 2 3/4" in Corcoran in the rain gauge.


No doubt,
It shows about 3. I usually head out to work between 330-4am
I didn't realize that I had a few branches to pick up till I got home after 4 this afternoon


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;2010789 said:


> I can do soffits. Fascia too or just soffit? Aluminum or wood?


Do you want me to have them contact you? If so pm me your info again


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;2010797 said:


> Do you want me to have them contact you? If so pm me your info again


Never mind. Found your number in my phone. Jesse will be contacting you.


----------



## Camden

So here's a lot of what I encountered today. Hard work in this kind of weather. I poured sweat all day. On this particular roof there was a lot of moss so it was extremely slippery. In hindsight I should've tethered myself to something but I was in too much of a hurry at the time.


----------



## qualitycut

This new format for the home run derby makes fun to watch actually


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;2010799 said:


> Never mind. Found your number in my phone. Jesse will be contacting you.


Sounds good. Thanks I'll look for the call


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2010804 said:


> This new format for the home run derby makes fun to watch actually


I'm into it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I want OT.........


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2010807 said:


> I'm into it.


More competitive when its timed instead of waiting all day for the perfect pitch.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2010804 said:


> This new format for the home run derby makes fun to watch actually


I'm getting some texts asking if I'm watching because it's good. Still haven't switched over, I'm watching soccer instead.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Pederson is killing it


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;2010811 said:


> I'm getting some texts asking if I'm watching because it's good. Still haven't switched over, I'm watching soccer instead.


I hope you're kidding.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2010809 said:


> More competitive when its timed instead of waiting all day for the perfect pitch.


Anything timed is way more interesting. It changes the whole dynamic of it. Whoever came up with this needs a raise.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2010813 said:


> I hope you're kidding.


This........


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;2010813 said:


> I hope you're kidding.


Nope. I love soccer a lot...especially when there's really nothing else on.



qualitycut;2010815 said:


> This........


It's not cool to pile on.


----------



## Green Grass

wintergreen82;2010768 said:


> If you guys could get work and accept jobs without marketing would you do it? This would all be side work and not all of it would be consistent day to day work but a way to fill in during the downtimes. You would always be paid on time and you would be paid your normal rate.
> 
> DM me if you want any real specifics but this is more a generalized question and it applies to all industries.


I have never advertised and I am busy as can be.


----------



## Drakeslayer

wintergreen82;2010768 said:


> If you guys could get work and accept jobs without marketing would you do it? This would all be side work and not all of it would be consistent day to day work but a way to fill in during the downtimes. You would always be paid on time and you would be paid your normal rate.
> 
> DM me if you want any real specifics but this is more a generalized question and it applies to all industries.


Like sheetrockz or or paintz?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;2010829 said:


> Like sheetrockz or or paintz?


I could see a painting one working


----------



## CityGuy

67° and clear


----------



## CityGuy

Cco says rain moving in Wednesday night and a wet cooler Thursday.


----------



## CityGuy

Just got a pat on the back and a good job from the boss.


----------



## SnowGuy73

69° breezy few clouds .


----------



## SnowGuy73

Heavy dew .


----------



## SnowGuy73

Channel 9 is talking about storms on Sunday. Cody is still replaying the radar....


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2010844 said:


> Channel 9 is talking about storms on Sunday. Cody is still replaying the radar....


Bel was last night too


----------



## Bill1090

70*
Muggy again.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Better not rain Thursday, got a $1,200 striping job to do. 

Of course it'll rain Sunday. Always rains Sunday into Monday. We can never hit the ground running come Monday morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2010852 said:


> Better not rain Thursday, got a $1,200 striping job to do.
> 
> Of course it'll rain Sunday. Always rains Sunday into Monday. We can never hit the ground running come Monday morning.


Sounds like a washout, as of now.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2010844 said:


> Channel 9 is talking about storms on Sunday. Cody is still replaying the radar....


It rains every Sunday/Monday.


----------



## CityGuy

We have made a mess of traffic on cty 35 in Buffalo.


----------



## CityGuy

74° sunny, slight breeze


----------



## CityGuy

Winter is coming. Boss just said he ordered 35000 tons of salt for the winter.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Anyone else having the noaa app act goofy lately?


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;2010873 said:


> Anyone else having the noaa app act goofy lately?


Mine has everyother day in the mornings.


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;2010872 said:


> Winter is coming. Boss just said he ordered 35000 tons of salt for the winter.


I suppose you have to order early to start pretreating in September.


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;2010876 said:


> I suppose you have to order early to start pretreating in September.


Maybe......


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2010873 said:


> Anyone else having the noaa app act goofy lately?


Mine seems fine.


----------



## CityGuy

Mike long pull. This is taking a while. Both lanes.


----------



## Bill1090

http://m.channel3000.com/money/2-gas-will-be-back-after-iran-nuclear-deal/34156342

Uh oh Doughboy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2010882 said:


> http://m.channel3000.com/money/2-gas-will-be-back-after-iran-nuclear-deal/34156342
> 
> Uh oh Doughboy.


It'll stay at $2.50 / gallon.


----------



## CityGuy

And holding at the plant.


----------



## Bill1090

Nice breeze today at least.


----------



## qualitycut

And time to go sit in the skid thank god


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2010900 said:


> And time to go sit in the skid thank god


Just now getting out of bed?


----------



## CityGuy

That should do it for major paving.


----------



## CityGuy

83° sunny and breezy


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2010909 said:


> That should do it for major paving.


That's a rough life you lead...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Out of all the years I have been doing this line of work this week has been the worst by far so far


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2010901 said:


> Just now getting out of bed?


No finished up mowing


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;2010926 said:


> Out of all the years I have been doing this line of work this week has been the worst by far so far


You said that last week!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;2010930 said:


> You said that last week!


Don't think that was me


----------



## jimslawnsnow

The attitude in here stinks


----------



## albhb3

jimslawnsnow;2010932 said:


> The attitude in here stinks


well if it makes you feel any better the twolves first rounder is looking great in summerball.

NOT


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2010932 said:


> The attitude in here stinks


Nooooo... It's "All the Negativity in this town sucks!"  Thumbs Up


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;2010931 said:


> Don't think that was me


Hmmm. Must have been Quality.


----------



## TKLAWN

All star game tonight if anyone gives two ****s...


----------



## Camden

TKLAWN;2010949 said:


> All star game tonight if anyone gives two ****s...


If there's no soccer on I might tune in.


----------



## unit28

He can still draw a crowd in the streets.


----------



## qualitycut

Before


----------



## qualitycut

25 min or so later and 5 min before he was going to get his backhoe


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2010955 said:


> Before


Your house?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2010957 said:


> Your house?


Shop, was pushing dirt back to let yhe water drain and plopped down.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2010955 said:


> Before


Nice! Did you just sink or is one of those things that needs to get worse before it gets better?


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2010959 said:


> Nice! Did you just sink or is one of those things that needs to get worse before it gets better?


Little bit of both. Top looked dry underneath not so much.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Still warm out, I quit!


----------



## qualitycut

Guy just ordered a buritto it was 3 shells overlapping with 3 servings of everything was about the size of a 1 gallon jug of milk


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2010974 said:


> Guy just ordered a buritto it was 3 shells overlapping with 3 servings of everything was about the size of a 1 gallon jug of milk


Did he get charged for 3?


----------



## unit28

Ever wonder why the fat lady never sings
Cuz she plays a guitar instead......

Wow


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2010975 said:


> Did he get charged for 3?


It was 20 some dollars so i think so


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2010955 said:


> Before


That's a easy one to get out of


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2010982 said:


> That's a easy one to get out of


Not when there is 2 plus feet deep of absolute slop in a 10 ft radius. You couldnt hardly push yourself with the bucket it would just push slop. Its stalled about 15 times. There was an incline in front and behind me only way out was the right.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2010983 said:


> Not when there is 2 plus feet deep of absolute slop in a 10 ft radius. You couldnt hardly push yourself with the bucket it would just push slop. Its stalled about 15 times.


Chain around the base of a tree and lift the arm crawl right out..

I sank the machines a few to many times in the woods up north


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2010984 said:


> Chain around the base of a tree and lift the arm crawl right out..
> 
> I sank the machines a few to many times in the woods up north


Only tree was behing me and the mud was half way up the back door


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2010985 said:


> Only tree was behing me and the mud was half way up the back door


That makes it more exciting. It would have spun you around. How did you get it out?


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2010987 said:


> That makes it more exciting. It would have spun you around. How did you get it out?


Eventually got it somewhat turned and just flipped the slop out of the hole then over loaded the bucket lifted and tipped forward enough to get it to turn


----------



## Green Grass

I worked late to finish a project for a customer tonight. She came out and paid me with out me asking and gave me a extra $100.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

green grass;2010992 said:


> i worked late to finish a project for a customer tonight. She came out and paid me with out me asking and gave me a extra $100.


beautiful!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dozier just hit a home run in the AllStar game.

16th player all time to hit a home run in his first ever All Star at bat.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Green Grass;2010992 said:


> I worked late to finish a project for a customer tonight. She came out and paid me with out me asking and gave me a extra $100.


Thumbs Up

The unfortunate part; those customers are few and far between


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2010998 said:


> beautiful!!!





NorthernProServ;2011002 said:


> Thumbs Up
> 
> The unfortunate part; those customers are few and far between


I was shocked because the whole project was less then $800.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2011003 said:


> I was shocked because the whole project was less then $800.


They must have had a nice car


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Anyone possibly have a skid trailer for sale or heavy duty lawn trailer they'd like to sell


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2011005 said:


> Anyone possibly have a skid trailer for sale or heavy duty lawn trailer they'd like to sell


How big are you looking for?


----------



## Polarismalibu

I wish highway threw hell wasn't on for hours when I should be sleeping. Makes it hard to go to bed


----------



## Camden

I have a couple deck overs that I'd part with.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2011007 said:


> How big are you looking for?


Skid or lawn trailer? My current one is 20'. I can barely fit my deere 3320 with loader and bush hog.

Edit. So I can't really go much smaller unless it's 18 + 2 ft beaver tail


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2011009 said:


> I have a couple deck overs that I'd part with.


Specs?.....


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2011010 said:


> Skid or lawn trailer? My current one is 20'. I can barely fit my deere 3320 with loader and bush hog.
> 
> Edit. So I can't really go much smaller unless it's 18 + 2 ft beaver tail


My buddy was selling one but I think it's only 18' deck


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;2011011 said:


> Specs?.....


I'll have to look for sure but they're 20' with two 7k axles. One of them might have 10k axles but don't quote me on that. I can snap a pic if you're truly interested.


----------



## unit28

......72* thursday?

Thursday

Showers and thunderstorms likely, mainly before 1pm. Cloudy, with a high near 72. Southeast wind 5 to 15 mph becoming east northeast in the afternoon. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New rainfall amounts between a quarter and half of an inch possible.
Brrrrrrr


----------



## CityGuy

65° cloudy and wet


----------



## SnowGuy73

65° breezy few clouds.


----------



## CityGuy

Shower passed through buffalo. It's wet.


----------



## CityGuy

Sounds like rain tonight. 50% chance and 80% chance tomorrow.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2010992 said:


> I worked late to finish a project for a customer tonight. She came out and paid me with out me asking and gave me a extra $100.


Can't beat that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light dew .


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sprinkles in Eden prairie .


----------



## Bill1090

60*
Sunny


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;2011013 said:


> I'll have to look for sure but they're 20' with two 7k axles. One of them might have 10k axles but don't quote me on that. I can snap a pic if you're truly interested.


How old and how much? You have my number if it's easier for pics and whatnot


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2011004 said:


> They must have had a nice car


They where the one's who had the Porsche in the driveway because the garage was full.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Quick 1/4" of rain here. Good thing we are all going to WBL to mow.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Yesterday NWS was confident rain was staying along I90 with a sharp north cut off , now I'm up way up to 80% with 1/2-3/4"....Sounds like a snow forecast


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2011041 said:


> Quick 1/4" of rain here. Good thing we are all going to WBL to mow.


Had a quick downpour here too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Grass is still growing...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Sun with haze down here


----------



## qualitycut

Horticulture services has a mulch trailer that looks like it may have a blower but forsure a little conveyer that folds down to load wheelbarrows. Pretty neat


----------



## Ranger620

Finished a project yesterday. Started getting ready for the next one I guess they wanna wait now. Now I have minimum 2-3 weeks with nothing to do. Time to round something up. See what I can dig up for work


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2011051 said:


> Grass is still growing...


Mine took off after all the rain and lightning the other day.


----------



## Bill1090

Muggy again today.


----------



## Camden

You guys should hear some of the bids people are getting to cutup and remove trees up here. One guy just told me that he has 11 trees across his road and all he wants is for someone to push them to the side so he can get through. After I told him I'd do it for $2k he said the next closest bid was $5000!!!! I bet I won't have 2 hours into the job. My tractor can push full sized trees around like they're tooth picks. I wish I could clone myself...


----------



## Polarismalibu

New guy texted at 10:30 saying he can't make it he's sick


----------



## CityGuy

76° and beautiful. Why can't it stay like this all summer?


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;2011070 said:


> You guys should hear some of the bids people are getting to cutup and remove trees up here. One guy just told me that he has 11 trees across his road and all he wants is for someone to push them to the side so he can get through. After I told him I'd do it for $2k he said the next closest bid was $5000!!!! I bet I won't have 2 hours into the job. My tractor can push full sized trees around like they're tooth picks. I wish I could clone myself...


Geez maybe I should load up some equipment and head up there


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;2011081 said:


> Geez maybe I should load up some equipment and head up there


You absolutely should. There is so much work, it won't get done for two months. Nationwide just called and asked if I can handle one of their properties on North Long Lake.


----------



## Bill1090

Mmmmm Culvers!


----------



## unit28

CityGuy;2011079 said:


> 76° and beautiful. Why can't it stay like this all summer?


Summer's ovah......

65* Cambridge

Well it was at 10am anywsy


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;2011085 said:


> Summer's ovah......
> 
> 65* Cambridge
> 
> Well it was at 10am anywsy


Not until labor day. Then it's possible snow season.


----------



## unit28

But......


.�*At this time, the forecaster consensus is in favor of a significant El Ni�o in excess of +1.5�C in the Ni�o-3.4 region.�*Overall,*there is a greater than 90% chance that El Ni�o will continue through Northern Hemisphere winter 2015-16, and around an 80% chance it will last into early spring 2016.


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;2011083 said:


> You absolutely should. There is so much work, it won't get done for two months. Nationwide just called and asked if I can handle one of their properties on North Long Lake.


Are you going door to door? If you wanna pm me or text me if you still have my info


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2011073 said:


> New guy texted at 10:30 saying he can't make it he's sick


My young guy said he can't work because he hurt his back yesterday when one of the other guys pushed the push mower out of the trailer and he had to jump out of the way.


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;2011090 said:


> Are you going door to door? If you wanna pm me or text me if you still have my info


Nope. I used to live in Nisswa so a lot of people up there knew about me already. Aside from a Facebook post I haven't had to do any sort of advertising. Post an ad on Craig's List and see where it leads.

I've got random people texting me pics and asking for a bid. Crazy.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2011070 said:


> You guys should hear some of the bids people are getting to cutup and remove trees up here. One guy just told me that he has 11 trees across his road and all he wants is for someone to push them to the side so he can get through. After I told him I'd do it for $2k he said the next closest bid was $5000!!!! I bet I won't have 2 hours into the job. My tractor can push full sized trees around like they're tooth picks. I wish I could clone myself...


Geez 2k for 2 hours


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2011096 said:


> Nope. I used to live in Nisswa so a lot of people up there knew about me already. Aside from a Facebook post I haven't had to do any sort of advertising. Post an ad on Craig's List and see where it leads.
> 
> I've got random people texting me pics and asking for a bid. Crazy.


I will bring a skid up and give you a 1/4 of whatever the price is.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2011073 said:


> New guy texted at 10:30 saying he can't make it he's sick


So not only was he 3 or 4 hours late before he texted, but now he's sick? Sorry, there's no longer a spot on the roster...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2011083 said:


> You absolutely should. There is so much work, it won't get done for two months. Nationwide just called and asked if I can handle one of their properties on North Long Lake.


Geez... I wish I had equipment...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2011095 said:


> My young guy said he can't work because he hurt his back yesterday when one of the other guys pushed the push mower out of the trailer and he had to jump out of the way.


You need to cut his ass... It really sounds like he is trying to document something and set you up...


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;2011096 said:


> Nope. I used to live in Nisswa so a lot of people up there knew about me already. Aside from a Facebook post I haven't had to do any sort of advertising. Post an ad on Craig's List and see where it leads.
> 
> I've got random people texting me pics and asking for a bid. Crazy.


Not sure where I would begin or what equipment I would bring. Don't know anyone up there and I hate door to door.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2011101 said:


> So not only was he 3 or 4 hours late before he texted, but now he's sick? Sorry, there's no longer a spot on the roster...


Yep you got it!


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2011095 said:


> My young guy said he can't work because he hurt his back yesterday when one of the other guys pushed the push mower out of the trailer and he had to jump out of the way.


I agree with CB sounds like he's up to something


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2011103 said:


> You need to cut his ass... It really sounds like he is trying to document something and set you up...


Just got a call from a chiropractic office. They'll string him along forever.

I'll just turn it into work comp and let them deal with it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2011111 said:


> Just got a call from a chiropractic office. They'll string him along forever.
> 
> I'll just turn it into work comp and let them deal with it.


He's milking the system. This is the same kid who left work because of the truck and trailer a few times? If it is he just sounds pure lazy


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light rain in Shakopee .


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2011111 said:


> Just got a call from a chiropractic office. They'll string him along forever.
> 
> I'll just turn it into work comp and let them deal with it.


insurance won't pay forever....
limited visits to chiro and then they cut you off


----------



## SnowGuy73

Downpour....


----------



## unit28

Lmn you need to have him in your truck.
Chiro visits aren't a daily thing.
And when he does need to go it's only a 30 min ordeal, so he should still show up.

If he can't do that, I'd cut him now


----------



## SnowGuy73

10% chance of showers this afternoon.....

Still pouring!


----------



## unit28

Going to feel like TX this weekend with the high dew points. ....hot and muggy.

95* and Dews at 68 ft worth
That ain't dry heat yall


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2011120 said:


> Lmn you need to have him in your truck.
> Chiro visits aren't a daily thing.
> And when he does need to go it's only a 30 min ordeal, so he should still show up.
> 
> If he can't do that, I'd cut him now


This......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2011118 said:


> Downpour....


Same here. Looks like I need to respray this lawn I just did. Dammit. Nothing on the radar then all of a sudden, rain!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2011120 said:


> Lmn you need to have him in your truck.
> Chiro visits aren't a daily thing.
> And when he does need to go it's only a 30 min ordeal, so he should still show up.
> 
> If he can't do that, I'd cut him now


I have some people to interview. He will be gone.

I would have never admitted to being scared of a push mower coming at me.

And yes, it's the same guy that wouldn't finish the day out because he thought the truck was unsafe, or thinks the brakes are shot cause they only squeak when you slowly pull up to a stop under 10 mph.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BTW, bought a new Ferris IS3200 with the the 37 HP Kawi in it today, 61" deck.

$10,500, no payments for 4 months, 0% for 48 months.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2011125 said:


> Same here. Looks like I need to respray this lawn I just did. Dammit. Nothing on the radar then all of a sudden, rain!


Still sprinkles here, no wind and miserable now!


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm down to 60% for tomorrow .


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;2011121 said:


> 10% chance of showers this afternoon.....
> 
> Still pouring!


5 yards of wet dark chocolate down and raining.......cafe me !!!!!!!!!


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2011128 said:


> BTW, bought a new Ferris IS3200 with the the 37 HP Kawi in it today, 61" deck.
> 
> $10,500, no payments for 4 months, 0% for 48 months.


Nuce....

you offering free demo rides at the schools this weekend?


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;2011139 said:


> 5 yards of wet dark chocolate down and raining.......cafe me !!!!!!!!!


Hopefully you don't lose color .


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2011139 said:


> 5 yards of wet dark chocolate down and raining.......cafe me !!!!!!!!!


Thats why i did my 5 first thing this morning


----------



## CityGuy

82° cloudy
Feels like 90°


----------



## CityGuy

Guess I have to go to the city council meeting next week and ask why they didn't mill the jump over the pipe at the end of the road before deal coating it, and why the contractor skimped on the oil. You can see every spot the crack filled and all the spots the hand patched plain as day.


----------



## TKLAWN

CityGuy;2011147 said:


> Guess I have to go to the city council meeting next week and ask why they didn't mill the jump over the pipe at the end of the road before deal coating it, and why the contractor skimped on the oil. You can see every spot the crack filled and all the spots the hand patched plain as day.


Good luck with all that.....


----------



## qualitycut

So i get a bill for 580 dollars from sprint. Gf was on my plan with a leased phone under my name. She shouldnt have been able to do anything without me there well they did and she got the phone and i have the bill. Well the guy who didnit comes over and goes im not sure why i would have done that. I said probably because she told you the story and you were trying to hit on her. Just embarrassed the poor guy in front of everyone in here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;2011139 said:


> 5 yards of wet dark chocolate down and raining.......cafe me !!!!!!!!!


Polaris helped put 15 yards in about an hour before we had that big hail 2-3 weeks ago.

It looks fine.


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;2011149 said:


> Good luck with all that.....


Does your city sweep streets every week?


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2011151 said:


> Polaris helped put 15 yards in about an hour before we had that big hail 2-3 weeks ago.
> 
> It looks fine.


Rained lightly for only about 5 mins, streets were barley wet... so I think I will be ok. Home owner is a weinis though......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Well......

Had a full on, adult-style temper tantrum and threw my 6 month old phone against a concrete wall!

You can guess how that one ended.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2011155 said:


> Well......
> 
> Had a full on, adult-style temper tantrum and threw my 6 month old phone against a concrete wall!
> 
> You can guess how that one ended.


you laying on the ground kicking and screaming?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2011155 said:


> Well......
> 
> Had a full on, adult-style temper tantrum and threw my 6 month old phone against a concrete wall!
> 
> You can guess how that one ended.


Careful, you can get arrested for that type of behavior


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2011157 said:


> you laying on the ground kicking and screaming?


Damn near it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2011158 said:


> Careful, you can get arrested for that type of behavior


I think I taught a neighbor some new swear words! Thumbs Up


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2011161 said:


> I think I taught a neighbor some new swear words! Thumbs Up


At your house I take it? What happened? Pissed you traded me that rack for the aerator?


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2011155 said:


> Well......
> 
> Had a full on, adult-style temper tantrum and threw my 6 month old phone against a concrete wall!
> 
> You can guess how that one ended.


I had a bad ending to the day too. Didn't throw the phone though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Both of my other guys want me to get rid of the young guy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2011162 said:


> At your house I take it? What happened? Pissed you traded me that rack for the aerator?


Lack of quality in service from Sprint.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2011161 said:


> I think I taught a neighbor some new swear words! Thumbs Up


Nice......


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2011169 said:


> Lack of quality in service from Sprint.


God I hate them and their service.


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;2011152 said:


> Does your city sweep streets every week?


Rondom...just like pre-treating in the winter.


----------



## CityGuy

80° humid and sprinkles


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2011172 said:


> God I hate them and their service.


I should've gotten out when I had the chance, I'm an idiot....:realmad:


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2011176 said:


> I should've gotten out when I had the chance, I'm an idiot....:realmad:


My service has been great minus what happened today.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2011128 said:


> BTW, bought a new Ferris IS3200 with the the 37 HP Kawi in it today, 61" deck.
> 
> $10,500, no payments for 4 months, 0% for 48 months.


Nice......


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2011178 said:


> My service has been great minus what happened today.


Mine is café.

Delayed texts, horrible data services, and calls that go right to voicemail.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Now my forecast for tomorrow says storms between noon and 14:00.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2011166 said:


> Both of my other guys want me to get rid of the young guy.


Hmmmm... few guys here, couple guys there, all the same message... (I get it though)


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2011182 said:


> Now my forecast for tomorrow says storms between noon and 14:00.


So your saying I shouldn't be getting all tuned up tonight


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2011184 said:


> So your saying I shouldn't be getting all tuned up tonight


I'm sure it will change.

 I am!!!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2011176 said:


> I should've gotten out when I had the chance, I'm an idiot....:realmad:


I pay the same with government discount on 2 phones with net that I did for Sprint without net. 120 ish.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2011166 said:


> Both of my other guys want me to get rid of the young guy.


Bunch if us on here and now them. All the issues I would start looking for a replacement


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2011169 said:


> Lack of quality in service from Sprint.


You're still with them?!? I left last July and never looked back!


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2011188 said:


> I pay the same with government discount on 2 phones with net that I did for Sprint without net. 120 ish.


I want Verizon but I dint want to pay the $700 etf .


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;2011192 said:


> You're still with them?!? I left last July and never looked back!


Service was good for about 3 months so I upgraded, now I'm cafed!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2011169 said:


> Lack of quality in service from Sprint.


I thought you went Verizon


----------



## IDST

i'm so sick of this frickin rain. can't get a full week of work in for nothing. Concrete has been delayed every week for three weeks now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2011198 said:


> I thought you went Verizon


Negative, see above .


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2011201 said:


> Negative, see above .


I saw after I posted. Kicking yourself, eah?


----------



## Camden

SnowGuy73;2011196 said:


> I want Verizon but I dint want to pay the $700 etf .


I sent Sprint a letter before I cancelled and they waived my fee. Mine was over 1k too. I simply said I had no service and they understood.


----------



## Ranger620

SnowGuy73;2011197 said:


> Service was good for about 3 months so I upgraded, now I'm cafed!


A while ago I posted about a guy that worked for sprint in maple grove he was sexting underage girls after they brought their phones in he would get their contact info. My buddy asked to get out of contract for the texts his daughter got from him they sent him a $3000 cancelation bill. He had a layer send a letter but that didn't work. He contacted fox 9 and just before they ran the story sprint let him out of his contract for free. They still ran the story about two weeks ago
Doesn't help you but just thought I'd update on it


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;2011147 said:


> Guess I have to go to the city council meeting next week and ask why they didn't mill the jump over the pipe at the end of the road before deal coating it, and why the contractor skimped on the oil. You can see every spot the crack filled and all the spots the hand patched plain as day.


No offense but this will go nowhere. It's very typical to see Cracksealing material through the chipseal in high traffic areas(i.e. roads) . Unless your saying there is no rock that would be a different story. Look close and those areas probably all have rock imbedded in oil. **We didn't do it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;2011204 said:


> I sent Sprint a letter before I cancelled and they waived my fee. Mine was over 1k too. I simply said I had no service and they understood.


Where'd you send the letter too?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2011202 said:


> I saw after I posted. Kicking yourself, eah?


Pretty much.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ranger620;2011209 said:


> A while ago I posted about a guy that worked for sprint in maple grove he was sexting underage girls after they brought their phones in he would get their contact info. My buddy asked to get out of contract for the texts his daughter got from him they sent him a $3000 cancelation bill. He had a layer send a letter but that didn't work. He contacted fox 9 and just before they ran the story sprint let him out of his contract for free. They still ran the story about two weeks ago
> Doesn't help you but just thought I'd update on it


I remember you talking about that, ill have to look up the Fox 9 story.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2011211 said:


> Where'd you send the letter too?


I called them before and was offered free cancelation or 600 and some odd dollars in credit and took the credits.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2011214 said:


> I called them before and was offered free cancelation or 600 and some odd dollars in credit and took the credits.


What was your complaint?

I've been getting credit each month when I call and b!tch.

I think everyone that works for them is completely clueless.


----------



## Camden

SnowGuy73;2011211 said:


> Where'd you send the letter too?


Sprint Headquarters 
6200 Sprint Pkwy. 
Overland Park, KS 66251


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;2011216 said:


> Sprint Headquarters
> 6200 Sprint Pkwy.
> Overland Park, KS 66251


Thank you sir.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Had almost a 2 hour meeting tonight and had to fart the whole time. When it was over and I could let it rip, it was gone. Now in Buffalo wild wings and it back. Sheesh


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My guys were backing up the young guy, they said at least they knew what they had.

Now they are even sick of his drama.

He said he needed to pick up a 1st report of injury form. I said to write down what happened and I would sign it.

He then asked when he could pick it up.

I had to say "****, literally write down what happened on a piece of paper l, what time, date and I'll sign it. I wasn't there, I can't fill it out".


" Oh.". Was the response.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/snw/5115679331.html


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2011210 said:


> No offense but this will go nowhere. It's very typical to see Cracksealing material through the chipseal in high traffic areas(i.e. roads) . Unless your saying there is no rock that would be a different story. Look close and those areas probably all have rock imbedded in oil. **We didn't do it.


I would guess some brothers that start with a P.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2011215 said:


> What was your complaint?
> 
> I've been getting credit each month when I call and b!tch.
> 
> I think everyone that works for them is completely clueless.


Last year when they were updating towers and i was droping calls all the time


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;2011224 said:


> I would guess some brothers that start with a P.


That's a possibility. Not sure on this one.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Here's a funny. My sister and her husband called my dad today to wish him happy birthday and they suggested going to eat with him, except they don't have money to pay and wanted him to pay.


----------



## Ranger620

SnowGuy73;2011213 said:


> I remember you talking about that, ill have to look up the Fox 9 story.


Try this
http://www.myfoxtwincities.com/clip/11662844/2700-sprint-bill-despite-employees-lewd-photos
Didn't work from my phone


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;2011210 said:


> No offense but this will go nowhere. It's very typical to see Cracksealing material through the chipseal in high traffic areas(i.e. roads) . Unless your saying there is no rock that would be a different story. Look close and those areas probably all have rock imbedded in oil. **We didn't do it.


I know who did and will get pics later. Someone is being skimpy on oil and rock. I watched them in town yesterday at our fire call. Every other nozzle was off.


----------



## CityGuy

70° and cloudy


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2011224 said:


> I would guess some brothers that start with a P.


You got it.


----------



## CityGuy

Best chance of rain 1000 to 300 today. And that's 30%. So much for a wash out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

69 overcast calm.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm down to 40% chance.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Moderate dew.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It won't rain today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2011249 said:


> It won't rain today.


You're probably right unless I go out and start mowing, then it will.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Guess I'm working alone today. People are so damn lazy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

How much does city water cost???


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2011253 said:


> How much does city water cost???


Mines like $50 every 3 months.

Are they making you hook up?


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2011253 said:


> How much does city water cost???


Just water, about $20.00 a month here.


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;2011251 said:


> Guess I'm working alone today. People are so damn lazy


My main guy put his two weeks in yesterday. He's going to go work on a flat roof crew for a couple bucks more per hour.


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;2011255 said:


> Mines like $50 every 3 months.
> 
> Are they making you hook up?


Yeah, ours is around $120 per month. For two people, no lawn watering. Pretty sure our town was on the news a while back for the sudden outrageous water bills. I cant wait to move out of this town.


----------



## Ranger620

Greenery;2011257 said:


> My main guy put his two weeks in yesterday. He's going to go work on a flat roof crew for a couple bucks more per hour.


Ya he'll enjoy that. I bet he lasts less than a year there


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

One of my commercial customers had a $2,000 water bill 2 years ago.

Not sure what it was last year, but this year they were told they used 68,000 gallons already, and the system has been on for 2 weeks.

Something is up somewhere.

Charter school, 10-12 zone system, can't remember. Typical EOD watering.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2011260 said:


> Ya he'll enjoy that. I bet he lasts less than a year there


Unless his names juan


----------



## CityGuy

Sss you working at monti high?


----------



## qualitycut

My motivation is in the negative numbers today.


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2011259 said:


> Yeah, ours is around $120 per month. For two people, no lawn watering. Pretty sure our town was on the news a while back for the sudden outrageous water bills. I cant wait to move out of this town.


Holy crap, mine was 90 every 3 or 4 with 2 people


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;2011264 said:


> One of my commercial customers had a $2,000 water bill 2 years ago.
> 
> Not sure what it was last year, but this year they were told they used 68,000 gallons already, and the system has been on for 2 weeks.
> 
> Something is up somewhere.
> 
> Charter school, 10-12 zone system, can't remember. Typical EOD watering.


Call a leak detector.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2011270 said:


> Call a leak detector.


Meter doesn't run with clock off, so no main line leak.

No soft spot / excessive water on the property unless it's under the extensive landscaping. Zones all show solid pressure other than I can't tell with the drip line.

Unless there is a break under the parking lot.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;2011257 said:


> My main guy put his two weeks in yesterday. He's going to go work on a flat roof crew for a couple bucks more per hour.


Yeahhhhh... he can have that...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2011253 said:


> How much does city water cost???


Like a buck for a 1000 gallons?


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;2011273 said:


> Meter doesn't run with clock off, so no main line leak.
> 
> No soft spot / excessive water on the property unless it's under the extensive landscaping. Zones all show solid pressure other than I can't tell with the drip line.
> 
> Unless there is a break under the parking lot.


I'm thinking main to building not necessarily an irrigation leak.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Thoughts on LG G3?


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2011264 said:


> One of my commercial customers had a $2,000 water bill 2 years ago.
> 
> Not sure what it was last year, but this year they were told they used 68,000 gallons already, and the system has been on for 2 weeks.
> 
> Something is up somewhere.
> 
> Charter school, 10-12 zone system, can't remember. Typical EOD watering.


Is that a lot for a commercial property?

If I'm reading mine right, I used 7000 gallons last month.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2011264 said:


> One of my commercial customers had a $2,000 water bill 2 years ago.
> 
> Not sure what it was last year, but this year they were told they used 68,000 gallons already, and the system has been on for 2 weeks.
> 
> Something is up somewhere.
> 
> Charter school, 10-12 zone system, can't remember. Typical EOD watering.


68,000 gallons for the quarter? The month? How big are the zones?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2011276 said:


> I'm thinking main to building not necessarily an irrigation leak.


That's what I say. There is something else going on, but the city says it's the irrigation meter and they say they checked the meter.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2011279 said:


> 68,000 gallons for the quarter? The month? How big are the zones?


68,000 gallons since I turned it on 2 weeks ago. 30,000 gallons per week essentially.

Typical zones for a 2.5 acre property.

4 spray zones, 10 sprays per zone. 6 rotor zones, 8-10 rotors per zone, 2 drip line zones.

Headed over about noon to do an exact head count and get a gpm count.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;2011259 said:


> Yeah, ours is around $120 per month. For two people, no lawn watering. Pretty sure our town was on the news a while back for the sudden outrageous water bills. I cant wait to move out of this town.


That's just nuts!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2011281 said:


> 68,000 gallons since I turned it on 2 weeks ago. 30,000 gallons per week essentially.
> 
> Typical zones for a 2.5 acre property.
> 
> 4 spray zones, 10 sprays per zone. 6 rotor zones, 8-10 rotors per zone, 2 drip line zones.
> 
> Headed over about noon to do an exact head count and get a gpm count.


Another dumb question, irrigation metered separate?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2011277 said:


> Thoughts on LG G3?


Have a g2 and love it if that helps.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;2011280 said:


> That's what I say. There is something else going on, but the city says it's the irrigation meter and they say they checked the meter.


Have the city come check to the curb stop. After that it's the property's problem.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2011285 said:


> Have a g2 and love it if that helps.


It does. Thank you!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2011277 said:


> Thoughts on LG G3?


Depends on what you're looking for. I have a g5 and for the most part it's great. Better than old phone. For some reason this one has brain farts when copying and pasting


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2011284 said:


> Another dumb question, irrigation metered separate?


Yes, separate meter for irrigation.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2011288 said:


> Depends on what you're looking for. I have a g5 and for the most part it's great. Better than old phone. For some reason this one has brain farts when copying and pasting


I really don't know, I just need a smart phone.

My HTC was ok, but it had a few issues beyond the service provider.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2011290 said:


> I really don't know, I just need a smart phone.
> 
> My HTC was ok, but it had a few issues beyond the service provider.


Mine was complete junk. Didn't make it 2 years til I had to get a new phone. Went with verizons edge program instead of the 2 year contract


----------



## Greenery

CityGuy;2011286 said:


> Have the city come check to the curb stop. After that it's the property's problem.


I have a customer with that problem. Theirs a leak between the shutoff and the meter. His responsibility, pay thousands to dig it up to repair or deal with a soft spot. What would you do? He says f it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2011291 said:


> Mine was complete junk. Didn't make it 2 years til I had to get a new phone. Went with verizons edge program instead of the 2 year contract


Is that where you can buy a new one anytime?


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;2011293 said:


> Is that where you can buy a new one anytime?


I think it's after a year.

Edit: the only catch to it is the screen has to still be in good shape, no water damage to the phone, etc because you have to turn it back in.


----------



## Bill1090

68* intermittent sprinkles.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;2011296 said:


> I think it's after a year.
> 
> Edit: the only catch to it is the screen has to still be in good shape, no water damage to the phone, etc because you have to turn it back in.


Copy that.


----------



## Bill1090

Whoo hoo hot moms running in the rain!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;2011296 said:


> I think it's after a year.
> 
> Edit: the only catch to it is the screen has to still be in good shape, no water damage to the phone, etc because you have to turn it back in.


I think they upped it to 20 months... It's a scam and I'm stuck in it... I'll end up paying full price for this damn phone and still be stuck with it for 2 years!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2011298 said:


> Copy that.


I pay 20 a month for a new phone and they give me a 15 dollar credit so really only pay 5 a month and i think i can trade it in every year


----------



## Camden

Greenery - Believe it or not but I haven't been past your place yet. I am going to run around and give out more bids this afternoon so I'll try to stop by. Sorry for that, I've been swamped.


----------



## cbservicesllc

cbservicesllc;2011300 said:


> I think they upped it to 20 months... It's a scam and I'm stuck in it... I'll end up paying full price for this damn phone and still be stuck with it for 2 years!


Scratch that... You just have to pay full retail and you can upgrade anytime!

Learn about Verizon Edge

Verizon Edge is a monthly payment plan that gives you the flexibility to pay for your device over 24 months rather than it all upfront.

Get a new device whenever you want, once your old device is paid off.
No money down for qualified customers.
No activation or upgrade fee.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I hate round abouts. Just about got hit head on going over 610


----------



## Bill1090

cbservicesllc;2011303 said:


> Scratch that... You just have to pay full retail and you can upgrade anytime!
> 
> Learn about Verizon Edge
> 
> Verizon Edge is a monthly payment plan that gives you the flexibility to pay for your device over 24 months rather than it all upfront.
> 
> Get a new device whenever you want, once your old device is paid off.
> No money down for qualified customers.
> No activation or upgrade fee.


Yeah its a screwy deal. I got my Note3 last September and can upgrade in October since it will be 50% paid off or something like that. It shall be interesting to see how much they make spend to upgrade.


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;2011304 said:


> I hate round abouts. Just about got hit head on going over 610


But but they're soooooo much safer!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2011293 said:


> Is that where you can buy a new one anytime?


It's 6 months. The longer you wait the less you pay.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;2011306 said:


> But but they're soooooo much safer!


Yeah right. The one off 610 is right by my parents. I have seen so many crashes and people going over the centers


----------



## qualitycut

There was just a car plus car wreck on 35w doesn't matter people just can't drive


----------



## CityGuy

Greenery;2011292 said:


> I have a customer with that problem. Theirs a leak between the shutoff and the meter. His responsibility, pay thousands to dig it up to repair or deal with a soft spot. What would you do? He says f it.


Depends on size of leak and where. I agree f it in most cases.
I have heard of cities forcing people to fix them on their side of stop due to volume loss in system.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;2011277 said:


> Thoughts on LG G3?


I have a G2....Ok

She has a G3..better

We both want the G4...

There...


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2011268 said:


> My motivation is in the negative numbers today.


Feeling the same way


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2011304 said:


> I hate round abouts. Just about got hit head on going over 610


Try plowing one. Now that's some fun.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2011315 said:


>


For $7500 you can't go wrong. Lots of machine for a decent price.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2011316 said:


> For $7500 you can't go wrong. Lots of machine for a decent price.


Hmmmm....either you're giving me the needle, or you're mixing it up with quality's walk behind he bought for $7500.

This one was $10,500, which if you compare to the other mowers, is cheap for what you get.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2011317 said:


> Hmmmm....either you're giving me the needle, or you're mixing it up with quality's walk behind he bought for $7500.
> 
> This one was $10,500, which if you compare to the other mowers, is cheap for what you get.


I was gonna say every one needs to buy them if they are that cheap. I saw a 3200 on CL for 10,999


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2011314 said:


> Try plowing one. Now that's some fun.


Full angle and drift it!!


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2011319 said:


> Full angle and drift it!!


One way plow.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Tru green is out spraying. He has one of those toro things. I forget the name. It's kinda a like a atv with a boom sprayer. Has the booms in the air while spraying. It's also misting here and at times heavily


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2011315 said:


>


Snazzy.....


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2011317 said:


> Hmmmm....*either you're giving me the needle*, or you're mixing it up with quality's walk behind he bought for $7500.
> 
> This one was $10,500, which if you compare to the other mowers, is cheap for what you get.


:waving:

I saw your post yesterday saying that you paid $10k so I thought I'd give you some sh!t.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2011317 said:


> Hmmmm....either you're giving me the needle, or you're mixing it up with quality's walk behind he bought for $7500.
> 
> This one was $10,500, which if you compare to the other mowers, is cheap for what you get.


5500 not 7500.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Raining, Eden Prairie to Shakopee


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2011326 said:


> Raining, Eden Prairie to Shakopee


Keep it down there. I need to find an irrigation leak.


----------



## Bill1090

Look at the bright side boys. Instead of trying to finish the week out today in the 65* weather, we get to work tomorrow in 90* temps!


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;2011312 said:


> I have a G2....Ok
> 
> She has a G3..better
> 
> We both want the G4...
> 
> There...


I found a guy that switched to Verzion and bought his Sprint G3 cheap.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2011328 said:


> Look at the bright side boys. Instead of trying to finish the week out today in the 65* weather, we get to work tomorrow in 90* temps!


I got 1 to go left but rain is picking up and taco bell for lunch


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2011327 said:


> Keep it down there. I need to find an irrigation leak.


I'll do my best.


----------



## qualitycut

Twice in 5 min i was taking a left on a green light and no arrow and the car coming the other way just sat there looking at me. 1 of them stopped on the green 1 car in front turned left and then they went again. Idiots!


----------



## mnlefty

LwnmwrMan22;2011281 said:


> 68,000 gallons since I turned it on 2 weeks ago. 30,000 gallons per week essentially.
> 
> Typical zones for a 2.5 acre property.
> 
> 4 spray zones, 10 sprays per zone. 6 rotor zones, 8-10 rotors per zone, 2 drip line zones.
> 
> Headed over about noon to do an exact head count and get a gpm count.


If it's way out of whack from the past that's one thing, but those numbers could be legit. An acre-inch of water is over 27000 gallons, meaning it takes that much water to irrigate 1 inch on 1 acre. If the system is designed and programmed to irrigate an inch per week and it's been on 2 weeks they could easily use 68000 gallons.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2011315 said:


>


So shinny!


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2011334 said:


> So shinny!


Till one of his guys buries it.


----------



## Green Grass

mnlefty;2011333 said:


> If it's way out of whack from the past that's one thing, but those numbers could be legit. An acre-inch of water is over 27000 gallons, meaning it takes that much water to irrigate 1 inch on 1 acre. If the system is designed and programmed to irrigate an inch per week and it's been on 2 weeks they could easily use 68000 gallons.


You figure just the rotor zones would be about 100gpm with 2gpm nozzles in which most people install. If each one runs 20 minutes that is 2000 gallons each time the system runs. Plus the spray and drip lines.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2011335 said:


> Till one of his guys buries it.


Or Rolls it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looked at the meter, not turning. Turned the water valve off slow, didn't hear or feel water running.

Looked at the clock, Houston, we have a problem.

Program B was on. I use program A 95% of the time. 

Program B had everything set to double, ie sprays @ 30 minutes instead of 15, rotors had an hour instead of 30 minutes.

It was set to water every day, rain sensor was set to bypass.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2011338 said:


> Looked at the meter, not turning. Turned the water valve off slow, didn't hear or feel water running.
> 
> Looked at the clock, Houston, we have a problem.
> 
> Program B was on. I use program A 95% of the time.
> 
> Program B had everything set to double, ie sprays @ 30 minutes instead of 15, rotors had an hour instead of 30 minutes.
> 
> It was set to water every day, rain sensor was set to bypass.


Man I was overthinking it... I should have started at the controller...


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2011338 said:


> Looked at the meter, not turning. Turned the water valve off slow, didn't hear or feel water running.
> 
> Looked at the clock, Houston, we have a problem.
> 
> Program B was on. I use program A 95% of the time.
> 
> Program B had everything set to double, ie sprays @ 30 minutes instead of 15, rotors had an hour instead of 30 minutes.
> 
> It was set to water every day, rain sensor was set to bypass.


Oooops, who set that?


----------



## qualitycut

I had 1 left to do but it hasnt been cut for a while and its mostly weeds so im waiting till tomorrow little to wet for that


----------



## Greenery

Camden;2011302 said:


> Greenery - Believe it or not but I haven't been past your place yet. I am going to run around and give out more bids this afternoon so I'll try to stop by. Sorry for that, I've been swamped.


No problem, if you get their great if not no big deal.


----------



## CityGuy

Still no rain here.


----------



## CityGuy

Outside of truck all cleaned up from paving.


----------



## CityGuy

Now onto the inside. Little dusty in here.


----------



## mnlefty

cbservicesllc;2011339 said:


> Man I was overthinking it... I should have started at the controller...


This. We use A for everything, B when we have to add something extra, zones with new sod, etc... so we don't have to mess with the stock program.


----------



## CityGuy

Misting in buffalo.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

mnlefty;2011346 said:


> This. We use A for everything, B when we have to add something extra, zones with new sod, etc... so we don't have to mess with the stock program.


Same as I do. Program C at 3 minutes per zone for a check.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2011347 said:


> Misting in buffalo.


Been doing that off and on here since noon.


----------



## CityGuy

Just started here in the last 15 minutes.


----------



## cbservicesllc

mnlefty;2011346 said:


> This. We use A for everything, B when we have to add something extra, zones with new sod, etc... so we don't have to mess with the stock program.


Same......


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2011348 said:


> Same as I do. Program C at 3 minutes per zone for a check.


That too....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Rain is shutting us down.


----------



## CityGuy

Now at a very light rain.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2011264 said:


> One of my commercial customers had a $2,000 water bill 2 years ago.
> 
> Not sure what it was last year, but this year they were told they used 68,000 gallons already, and the system has been on for 2 weeks.
> 
> Something is up somewhere.
> 
> Charter school, 10-12 zone system, can't remember. Typical EOD watering.


Sounds like you figured it out. We had a church that had a few thousand dollar bill last year. Said it was irrigation. Separate meter. There was no leak in the main. Still have no idea what they came up with. They were told to contact the city to sort it out.



CityGuy;2011276 said:


> I'm thinking main to building not necessarily an irrigation leak.


If it's before the meter it would not register and not be billed.



jimslawnsnow;2011322 said:


> Tru green is out spraying. He has one of those toro things. I forget the name. It's kinda a like a atv with a boom sprayer. Has the booms in the air while spraying. It's also misting here and at times heavily


Hahn. I believe it is called. It's what they called them when I worked there.



LwnmwrMan22;2011348 said:


> Same as I do. Program C at 3 minutes per zone for a check.


This is what we do.



LwnmwrMan22;2011354 said:


> Rain is shutting us down.


It's been nice here. Light mist but nothing bad.


----------



## Camden

Greenery;2011342 said:


> No problem, if you get their great if not no big deal.


I'm almost there. 2 more stops...

Haven't touched a tree today.


----------



## CityGuy

Rain stopped. Everything is wet though.


----------



## CityGuy

Might just get the lawn mowed yet tonight.


----------



## CityGuy

And back to light rain.


----------



## CityGuy

Now a quick down pour.


----------



## TKLAWN

Waved to mnplow today, mowing at a former account ot ours. Guy didn't even wave back. Jk


----------



## Polarismalibu

So we have had the cops called on us two days in a row now. 

The lady next door is the nastiest person I have ever met in my life.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2011371 said:


> So we have had the cold called on us two days in a row now.
> 
> The lady next door is the nastiest person I have ever met in my life.


Cold???????


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2011373 said:


> Cold???????


Stupid smart phones. Cops


----------



## Camden

Greenery your cabin is just fine. I met your dad.


----------



## snowman55

What's going on with shooting today?


----------



## Camden

snowman55;2011377 said:


> What's going on with shooting today?


Lots of crazy people out there with guns.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2011371 said:


> So we have had the cops called on us two days in a row now.
> 
> The lady next door is the nastiest person I have ever met in my life.


What did you do?


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2011376 said:


> Greenery your cabin is just fine. I met your dad.


Did he catch you creeping around ?


----------



## CityGuy

snowman55;2011377 said:


> What's going on with shooting today?


Crazy guy shot up some marines in Tennessee. Speculated isis.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2011381 said:


> Crazy guy shot up some marines in Tennessee. Speculated isis.


4 dead, and the killer as well.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2011380 said:


> Did he catch you creeping around ?


Nope. I actually thought he didn't belong there because as soon as I rolled up he tried going into the cabin and I had to holler out to him. It was a little strange.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2011379 said:


> What did you do?


Bobcat woke her kid up


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2011388 said:


> Bobcat woke her kid up


Well how dare you. You should know her kids sleeping schedule in the middle of the day. Hope the cops just showed up and laughed at her


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;2011388 said:


> Bobcat woke her kid up


We want more details!


----------



## albhb3

Ranger620;2011389 said:


> Well how dare you. You should know her kids sleeping schedule in the middle of the day. Hope the cops just showed up and laughed at her


you do know dispatch told her this isn't an emergency and not call again....What happened the 1st time


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2011381 said:


> Crazy guy shot up some marines in Tennessee. Speculated isis.


Somehow the Confederate flag will be blamed


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks and feels more like mid September out rather than mid July. Pouring rain here now after constant drizzle since noon.


----------



## albhb3

jimslawnsnow;2011395 said:


> Somehow the Confederate flag will be blamed


funny part is nobody was offended until the media told them to be


----------



## Ranger620

albhb3;2011394 said:


> you do know dispatch told her this isn't an emergency and not call again....What happened the 1st time


If there's a complaint the cops have to show up. She most likely called rogers not 911 I would hope


----------



## albhb3

Ranger620;2011404 said:


> If there's a complaint the cops have to show up. She most likely called rogers not 911 I would hope


ohh you can bet she called 911 people are idiots


----------



## Greenery

Camden;2011376 said:


> Greenery your cabin is just fine. I met your dad.


My bad I didn't realize he was going up there so soon. Do you do paypal? I can compensate you for your time.

Thank you though.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2011395 said:


> Somehow the Confederate flag will be blamed


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2011396 said:


> Looks and feels more like mid September out rather than mid July. Pouring rain here now after constant drizzle since noon.


No have it all wrong, only a 40% before noon..


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;2011400 said:


> funny part is nobody was offended until the media told them to be


Correct.......


----------



## albhb3

going to valihi drive in tommarrow night cant beat 3 movies for 8.50


----------



## unit28

And here I thought everyone ran an RBESP......sigh


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2011408 said:


> :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


That's hilarious


----------



## jimslawnsnow

albhb3;2011400 said:


> funny part is nobody was offended until the media told them to be


True dat.......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Wow. 50% chance of rain Friday night and 40% on Saturday


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2011381 said:


> Crazy guy shot up some marines in Tennessee. Speculated isis.


Uhhh did you read his name???


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Getting my ears lowered, and there's a dude getting his eye brows waxed. Ouch!! And I'm pretty sure he's straight too


----------



## Camden

Greenery;2011407 said:


> My bad I didn't realize he was going up there so soon. Do you do paypal? I can compensate you for your time.
> 
> Thank you though.


I appreciate the gesture but I don't need anything for checking it out 

Your property is ~5 miles north of where all the main damage is. If you head up there this weekend take a second and drive through the Tall Timbers neighborhood in Nisswa. I just went through there an hour ago and it literally looks like a line of bulldozers passed through. There's a line of brush stacked along the road that's 10' high.


----------



## cbservicesllc

albhb3;2011406 said:


> ohh you can bet she called 911 people are idiots


I would bet this...


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2011420 said:


> Uhhh did you read his name???


Let me guess


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2011408 said:


> :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


Hahahahaha!


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;2011400 said:


> funny part is nobody was offended until the media told them to be


Wait, what? People are supposed ti think for themselves?


----------



## albhb3

cbservicesllc;2011420 said:


> Uhhh did you read his name???


sounded Russian to me


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2011421 said:


> Getting my ears lowered, and there's a dude getting his eye brows waxed. Ouch!! And I'm pretty sure he's straight too


Uni brow bro


----------



## Camden

Oh and I gave out bids all day and not one was immediately accepted. Either the prices are dropping or I'm bidding too high. Back to eating ramen noodles I guess.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2011429 said:


> Oh and I gave out bids all day and not one was immediately accepted. Either the prices are dropping or I'm bidding too high. Back to eating ramen noodles I guess.


Everyone and thier mother is probably up there now


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2011428 said:


> Uni brow bro


They looked like the wife's when she gets done. Freaky


----------



## SnowGuy73

Going to be a dewey one tomorrow I'm guessing.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2011435 said:


> Going to be a dewey one tomorrow I'm guessing.


What's new?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Stock up on Jack's pizzas. 4/$8.88 at Menard's.


----------



## Bill1090

70*. Warmest it's been all day. Just got done raining too. Probably around 1.5".


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2011437 said:


> Stock up on Jack's pizzas. 4/$8.88 at Menard's.


Awesome, thanks for the heads up. All flavors or do they just have the basics


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2011435 said:


> Going to be a dewey one tomorrow I'm guessing.


Of course, and probably till noon woth the humidity. Cafe! I mean it has to stop raining eventually


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2011437 said:


> Stock up on Jack's pizzas. 4/$8.88 at Menard's.


I have a hard time buying food at Menards.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2011437 said:


> Stock up on Jack's pizzas. 4/$8.88 at Menard's.


I stick with the lottza now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2011440 said:


> Of course, and probably till noon woth the humidity. Cafe! I mean it has to stop raining eventually


Agreed, wonderful.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2011441 said:


> I have a hard time buying food at Menards.


It's the only thing I buy there. Quality-Forest Lake had everything, including Gluten Free crust ones if you're into that.

Can't go wrong with a $2.25 pizza.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2011442 said:


> I stick with the lottza now.


Those are good too but a waste to east after bar close lol


----------



## unit28

TKLAWN;2011441 said:


> I have a hard time buying food at Menards.


Atomic Fireball jawbreakers and the apple fig cookies are what I grab


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2011445 said:


> Those are good too but a waste to east after bar close lol


Haha. Good point.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

TKLAWN;2011366 said:


> Waved to mnplow today, mowing at a former account ot ours. Guy didn't even wave back. Jk


Sorry, nose to the grindstone. Didn't see you. I was in EP./Mtka/Shorwood/
Wayzata/ not sure where you saw us.
But hi :waving:


----------



## Camden

Digiorno makes the best frozen pizza around. I had my first one about two months ago and I've had one a week ever since. The crust is better than what you get at a lot of mainstream pizza joints.


----------



## Bill1090

unit28;2011446 said:


> Atomic Fireball jawbreakers and the apple fig cookies are what I grab


I usually get a 6 pack of pop when they are on sale.


----------



## Drakeslayer

MNPLOWCO;2011452 said:


> Sorry, nose to the grindstone. Didn't see you. I was in EP./Mtka/Shorwood/
> Wayzata/ not sure where you saw us.
> But hi :waving:


I waved last week at Hopkins crossroads/cedar lake and didn't get a wave either.


----------



## NorthernProServ

jimslawnsnow;2011417 said:


> Wow. 50% chance of rain Friday night and 40% on Saturday


Up too 70% tomorrow night here, 1/4" - 1/2"....Just wrapping up our 3rd app and the grass don't need it !


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2011408 said:


> :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


Ha........

True


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2011420 said:


> Uhhh did you read his name???


Heard it muhomed something


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2011442 said:


> I stick with the lottza now.


Oh yeah! Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2011462 said:


> Heard it muhomed something


Mohammod Youssef Abdulazeez... I'm sure he's from the Midwest and of European descent... Not ISIS...


----------



## TKLAWN

MNPLOWCO;2011452 said:


> Sorry, nose to the grindstone. Didn't see you. I was in EP./Mtka/Shorwood/
> Wayzata/ not sure where you saw us.
> But hi :waving:


No worries, saw you in Boulder Bridge.

Next time I'll stop in and say hi.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;2011458 said:


> Up too 70% tomorrow night here, 1/4" - 1/2"....Just wrapping up our 3rd app and the grass don't need it !


Hourly shows it starting around 16:00 now too


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2011437 said:


> Stock up on Jack's pizzas. 4/$8.88 at Menard's.


I better get to Menards.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2011464 said:


> Mohammod Youssef Abdulazeez... I'm sure he's from the Midwest and of European descent... Not ISIS...


Probably goes to church 2 times a week and a Catholic


----------



## qualitycut

Im going to target field Saturday for that concert, hopefully it doesn't storm the entire time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Charlie Daniels tomorrow night is inside. Reba Saturday night is outside.

Looks like I beat the weather both nights.

Biggest issue is going to be striping around the puddles in the morning.


----------



## qualitycut

A&e has a show on right now about prostitution in minneapolis


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2011474 said:


> A&e has a show on right now about prostitution in minneapolis


Recognize anyone????


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2011472 said:


> Im going to target field Saturday for that concert, hopefully it doesn't storm the entire time.


Or at least hopefully all the lookers come with white shirts on!


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2011473 said:


> Charlie Daniels tomorrow night is inside. Reba Saturday night is outside.
> 
> Looks like I beat the weather both nights.
> 
> Biggest issue is going to be striping around the puddles in the morning.


Careful....striping might be frowned upon at the casino


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2011476 said:


> Or at least hopefully all the lookers come with white shirts on!


Yea baby! ! I would not mind some rain.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2011475 said:


> Recognize anyone????


I think I saw quality on there.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2011478 said:


> Careful....striping might be frowned upon at the casino


As long as he doesn't have more than 2 ciders he will be good.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2011481 said:


> I think I saw quality on there.


Im white sorry lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2011482 said:


> As long as he doesn't have more than 2 ciders he will be good.


Mille Lacs is dry


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2011487 said:


> Mille Lacs is dry


Yea so your good 1 night


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2011487 said:


> Mille Lacs is dry


Yeahhhhhhhh... sure it is...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2011491 said:


> Yeahhhhhhhh... sure it is...


Yea h3 could drink 2 in the car and be set for the night


----------



## NorthernProServ

Green Grass;2011470 said:


> I better get to Menards.


Cub has them on sale too with there book, 4 for 9


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2011473 said:


> Charlie Daniels tomorrow night is inside. Reba Saturday night is outside.
> 
> Looks like I beat the weather both nights.
> 
> Biggest issue is going to be striping around the puddles in the morning.


Was thinking of heading to mystic for Saturday night but it was 300 a night for a room....no thanks. Have not gotten a free night for while, guess I am not giving them enough $


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2011492 said:


> Yea h3 could drink 2 in the car and be set for the night


Yeah, be my luck cop would see me, make me blow a .03 and pull my CDL.


----------



## CityGuy

Need some advice from you parents out there.
Baby has been breast fed for 2 months now. For the last week we have been trying to introduce her to a bottle slowly. So far she wants nothing to do with it. We have tried different formulas, diffrent nipples and diffrent positions. I've tried, wife tried, grandparents have tried. Tried diffrent times of day and night. Tried as she gets hungry and when she is spazing out screaming.
Anybody got any ideas that may help?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2011496 said:


> Need some advice from you parents out there.
> Baby has been breast fed for 2 months now. For the last week we have been trying to introduce her to a bottle slowly. So far she wants nothing to do with it. We have tried different formulas, diffrent nipples and diffrent positions. I've tried, wife tried, grandparents have tried. Tried diffrent times of day and night. Tried as she gets hungry and when she is spazing out screaming.
> Anybody got any ideas that may help?


Wait until she's ready?

Can you force your wife to do something she doesn't want to do? And that's someone you can supposedly reason with.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2011496 said:


> Need some advice from you parents out there.
> Baby has been breast fed for 2 months now. For the last week we have been trying to introduce her to a bottle slowly. So far she wants nothing to do with it. We have tried different formulas, diffrent nipples and diffrent positions. I've tried, wife tried, grandparents have tried. Tried diffrent times of day and night. Tried as she gets hungry and when she is spazing out screaming.
> Anybody got any ideas that may help?


If you never use bottles maybe start by putting breast milk in the bottle so she is getting the same milk just our of the bottle then start mixing breast milk and formula till you get to all formula.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;2011497 said:


> Wait until she's ready?
> 
> Can you force your wife to do something she doesn't want to do? And that's someone you can supposedly reason with.


Well in 4 weeks she needs to be on a bottle or she will be really hungry as the wife has to go back to work.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2011498 said:


> If you never use bottles maybe start by putting breast milk in the bottle so she is getting the same milk just our of the bottle then start mixing breast milk and formula till you get to all formula.


Been trying that. Straight fresh milk. She just won't suck on the bottle nipple. She also won't take a pacifier for more than a minute at best.


----------



## qualitycut

So i put some plants in for a lady a couple months ago and 1 was starting to lean a little so i went out and looked at it. The downspout didnt have the extension on and was pouring right on to the hydrangea and the roots on top were pretty exposed. I put some more dirt over it and she put an extension on, just got an email that its dead. Just replace it?


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2011501 said:


> Been trying that. Straight fresh milk. She just won't suck on the bottle nipple. She also won't take a pacifier for more than a minute at best.


then i would say shes not ready.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2011500 said:


> Well in 4 weeks she needs to be on a bottle or she will be really hungry as the wife has to go back to work.


So you have a month to figure it out.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2011501 said:


> Been trying that. Straight fresh milk. She just won't suck on the bottle nipple. She also won't take a pacifier for more than a minute at best.


try different bottle and different nipples kids can be fussy like that.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2011502 said:


> So i put some plants in for a lady a couple months ago and 1 was starting to lean a little so i went out and looked at it. The downspout didnt have the extension on and was pouring right on to the hydrangea and the roots on top were pretty exposed. I put some more dirt over it and she put an extension on, just got an email that its dead. Just replace it?


I would. Don't they warranty plants for a few months?? How much are they? Can't be more than $20 ish are they??


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2011507 said:


> I would. Don't they warranty plants for a few months?? How much are they? Can't be more than $20 is are they??


Not when you pay wholesale pricing. Im planning on it


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2011502 said:


> So i put some plants in for a lady a couple months ago and 1 was starting to lean a little so i went out and looked at it. The downspout didnt have the extension on and was pouring right on to the hydrangea and the roots on top were pretty exposed. I put some more dirt over it and she put an extension on, just got an email that its dead. Just replace it?


I'd replace... maybe relocate a bit to prevent it happening again?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Quality - you need to hook up with Kylie from the 4. She fine.




Holy cow!! 4" of rain tonight in Walker at MoonJam.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2011502 said:


> So i put some plants in for a lady a couple months ago and 1 was starting to lean a little so i went out and looked at it. The downspout didnt have the extension on and was pouring right on to the hydrangea and the roots on top were pretty exposed. I put some more dirt over it and she put an extension on, just got an email that its dead. Just replace it?


Replace it. Edit: your planning on it.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2011513 said:


> Quality - you need to hook up with Kylie from the 4. She fine.
> 
> Holy cow!! 4" of rain tonight in Walker at MoonJam.


The weather chick on wcco?


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2011516 said:


> The weather chick on wcco?


Yeah. She's hot


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2011515 said:


> Replace it. Edit: your planning on it.


Yea she never said that but asked me to come look at it. Im just going to bring 1 with and be done with it and make her happy


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2011517 said:


> Yeah. She's hot


Yea she is.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2011513 said:


> Holy cow!! 4" of rain tonight in Walker at MoonJam.


Oh wow. I think Nickleback was supposed to play there but they backed out. They got replaced by Sammy Hagar.


----------



## SnowGuy73

63° calm little fog.


----------



## SnowGuy73

As of now, next week looks warm and dry.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Heavy dew.


----------



## CityGuy

64° cloudy, slight breeze


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just had a special weather statement issued for dense fog.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2011531 said:


> Just had a special weather statement issued for dense fog.


Fog burnt off quickly here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2011536 said:


> Fog burnt off quickly here.


Just ran to the gas station. Looks the same here as well.


----------



## qualitycut

My motivation is up to a solid 3 today, wohoo.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2011539 said:


> My motivation is up to a solid 3 today, wohoo.


That is high for you.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2011502 said:


> So i put some plants in for a lady a couple months ago and 1 was starting to lean a little so i went out and looked at it. The downspout didnt have the extension on and was pouring right on to the hydrangea and the roots on top were pretty exposed. I put some more dirt over it and she put an extension on, just got an email that its dead. Just replace it?


I would. We did a $3200.00 landscape job at the 2 Moka coffee shops in town, first time they let anyone other than themselves do anything but mow and plow. we had to transplant 4 Russian sage, as well as plant 27 more of them between the 2 locations. all of the ones we bought are doing great, but the 4 we transplanted died. I replaced the 4 even though we don't warranty transplanted plants. they have been a customer for almost 8 years so it showed appreciation for loyalty to us over the years


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2011540 said:


> That is high for you.


I know i better get going before it drops


----------



## Bill1090

71*
Muggy
Heavy dew.


----------



## qualitycut

City is cutting the neighbors again


----------



## Polarismalibu

Looks like someone tried to beat out a dump truck on 81 and lost


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;2011545 said:


> Looks like someone tried to beat out a dump truck on 81 and lost


Good, that's what dumb people get


----------



## ryde307

MNPLOWCO;2011452 said:


> Sorry, nose to the grindstone. Didn't see you. I was in EP./Mtka/Shorwood/
> Wayzata/ not sure where you saw us.
> But hi :waving:


I'm sure I pass you daily but I don't know what I am looking for.



Camden;2011454 said:


> Digiorno makes the best frozen pizza around. I had my first one about two months ago and I've had one a week ever since. The crust is better than what you get at a lot of mainstream pizza joints.


This.



LwnmwrMan22;2011495 said:


> Yeah, be my luck cop would see me, make me blow a .03 and pull my CDL.


If you are not working it doesn't matter. It's .08.



qualitycut;2011539 said:


> My motivation is up to a solid 3 today, wohoo.


I'm trying to get to a 3. I have to work or firemans dance tonight also from 4 -midnight. Then clean up till 2AM.



Polarismalibu;2011545 said:


> Looks like someone tried to beat out a dump truck on 81 and lost


I almost put 2 people in the ditch already today.


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;2011548 said:


> Good, that's what dumb people get


They still don't learn though


----------



## qualitycut

Just got hot in thr last 15 min


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2011557 said:


> Just got hot in thr last 15 min


Cloudy in Brooklyn park, still only 70.


----------



## qualitycut

I had to turn the air down last night, wouldn't kick in vut was so muggy inside


----------



## Polarismalibu

I knew those would get deleted


----------



## Mike_PS

Polarismalibu;2011574 said:


> I knew those would get deleted


as I'm sure most did ...so, why post it then?


----------



## NorthernProServ

Oops...My bad.


----------



## mnlefty

qualitycut;2011539 said:


> My motivation is up to a solid 3 today, wohoo.


I started there, but my motivation level is dropping in exact inverse proportion to the temp and humidity climbing.


----------



## Camden

Michael J. Donovan;2011576 said:


> as I'm sure most did ...*so, why* *post it then?*


To keep you in shape during the off-season. We need you to be ready to hit the ground running when winter hits.


----------



## albhb3

anybody know anybody who does bald face hornet nest removal.... size of a football in the front yard


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;2011574 said:


> I knew those would get deleted


What'd I miss?


----------



## Bill1090

albhb3;2011584 said:


> anybody know anybody who does bald face hornet nest removal.... size of a football in the front yard


Carburetor spray, lighter, and your carhartts is all you needď


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2011574 said:


> I knew those would get deleted


Its because im usually only going through at night is what i meant.


----------



## Mike_PS

qualitycut;2011589 said:


> Its because im usually only going through at night is what i meant.


nice try...anyway, let's move on Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;2011584 said:


> anybody know anybody who does bald face hornet nest removal.... size of a football in the front yard


You got beer?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sheesh, I actually do some work for 2 hours straight and you guys get Mr. Donovan all fired up.

Alright! Calm down!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Man it got hot! Kinda nice being next to the community pool


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2011591 said:


> You got beer?


I can always get beer


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;2011586 said:


> What'd I miss?


Not to much at all


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2011583 said:


> To keep you in shape during the off-season. We need you to be ready to hit the ground running when winter hits.


This!! Haha


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2011589 said:


> Its because im usually only going through at night is what i meant.


Allllllllways...


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;2011594 said:


> I can always get beer


Just go buy a few cans of spray and sprsy it down.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2011600 said:


> Just go buy a few cans of spray and sprsy it down.


x2

Spray it and then knock it down with the longest pole you've got. I will use my roof rake or a pole saw. Hit it and then run away for a few minutes. Spray the nest one more time and you should be all set.


----------



## mnlefty

Getting a little gross out here and it's only 77 according to the phone. Dew point must be closing in on 70 as well.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Still wet out....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Getting warm and sticky.


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ;2011548 said:


> Good, that's what dumb people get


Got what they deserved.


----------



## TKLAWN

Bout ready to be done, way to humid!

Silver bullets are calling...


----------



## Bill1090

Today seems way hotter than the other days it was hot this year, and it's only 82 out!


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2011610 said:


> Bout ready to be done, way to humid!
> 
> Silver bullets are calling...


I just finished, customer gave me a 40 dollar tip because he just called yesterday and this was the first cut we did and has a showing this weekend. Think im going to go find a nice air conditioned bar.


----------



## qualitycut

At how many hours do you guys change oil on your mowers?


----------



## CityGuy

Sweating like a pig. Definitely humid out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2011614 said:


> At how many hours do you guys change oil on your mowers?


Once after spring cleanups. Once mid season. Once before fall cleanups.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2011620 said:


> Once after spring cleanups. Once mid season. Once before fall cleanups.


Maybe.......


----------



## albhb3

just got attacked by them bald headed wasps you guys are jerks


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2011620 said:



> Once after spring cleanups. Once mid season. Once before fall cleanups.


Geez......


----------



## CityGuy

81° sunny and humid


----------



## CityGuy

Best chance of rain tonight between 7 p.m. and 5 a.m.


----------



## qualitycut

Tomorrow is going to be brutal, good thing i will be slightly intoxicated and sitting lower level where there is no upper deck behind me and hopefully get a little breeze.


----------



## NorthernProServ

What do you guys use for crabgrass post emergent ?

What just be spot spraying edges mostly.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2011614 said:


> At how many hours do you guys change oil on your mowers?


Every 100 hr.

filter every other


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;2011630 said:


> Every 100 hr.
> 
> filter every other


Not much different than what I posted. We put about 500 hours / year on a mower.

Gonna be close if I make it in time to get my tickets for tonight. Just finishing striping, gotta wait for the speed bumps to dry, then try to get home in Friday traffic, do payroll, take a shower, and still get to Mille Lacs.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2011632 said:


> Not much different than what I posted. We put about 500 hours / year on a mower.
> 
> Gonna be close if I make it in time to get my tickets for tonight. Just finishing striping, gotta wait for the speed bumps to dry, then try to get home in Friday traffic, do payroll, take a shower, and still get to Mille Lacs.


I have 50 on my new one how do you only put 500 a year


----------



## TKLAWN

NorthernProServ;2011629 said:


> What do you guys use for crabgrass post emergent ?
> 
> What just be spot spraying edges mostly.


Bayer advanced for spot spraying crab grass, works good and pretty cheap.


----------



## Greenery

NorthernProServ;2011629 said:


> What do you guys use for crabgrass post emergent ?
> 
> What just be spot spraying edges mostly.


Quinclorac


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;2011634 said:


> I have 50 on my new one how do you only put 500 a year


I would do your first filter and oil at 50 at the most. Afterwords I do every 100 or so.


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2011641 said:


> I would do your first filter and oil at 50 at the most. Afterwords I do every 100 or so.


Yea that was my plan went and picked up the stuff.

Last mower didn't have a hr meter


----------



## TKLAWN

Greenery;2011639 said:


> Quinclorac


Quinclorac is the chemical that kills crabgrass, requardless of what it is Q4,momentum,weed-b-gone, Bayer, some work better than others.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2011634 said:


> I have 50 on my new one how do you only put 500 a year


Multiple mowers......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;2011641 said:


> I would do your first filter and oil at 50 at the most. Afterwords I do every 100 or so.


This.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2011614 said:


> At how many hours do you guys change oil on your mowers?


Every 50 hours.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;2011629 said:


> What do you guys use for crabgrass post emergent ?
> 
> What just be spot spraying edges mostly.


Drive 75 or Q4.


----------



## qualitycut

Never heard back from sprint, headed back up. Not happy


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2011614 said:


> At how many hours do you guys change oil on your mowers?


Every 50 hours.


----------



## Green Grass

NorthernProServ;2011629 said:


> What do you guys use for crabgrass post emergent ?
> 
> What just be spot spraying edges mostly.


Drive 75.....


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well I'm about to tip over. That's a wrap for me today


----------



## Greenery

TKLAWN;2011643 said:


> Quinclorac is the chemical that kills crabgrass, requardless of what it is Q4,momentum,weed-b-gone, Bayer, some work better than others.


Yes, I'm fully aware of that. I just use the quali-pro QUINCLORAC 75 df. You say bayer advanced, well theirs different bayer advanced products (some of which use fenoxaprop-p-ethyl for crabgrass).

I stated the active ingredient I use.


----------



## qualitycut

Wierd i show up to sprint and the guys says we havent figured it out and i gave him a piece of my mind, all of sudden i get a phone call saying the figured it out.


----------



## TKLAWN

Greenery;2011660 said:


> Yes, I'm fully aware of that. I just use the quali-pro QUINCLORAC 75 df. You say bayer advanced, well theirs different bayer advanced products (some of which use fenoxaprop-p-ethyl for crabgrass).
> 
> I stated the active ingredient I use.


Well...there's that.


----------



## unit28

TKLAWN;2011643 said:


> Quinclorac is the chemical that kills crabgrass, requardless of what it is Q4,momentum,weed-b-gone, Bayer, some work better than others.


Some work better
.....because?

X2 on quinclorac75df the one with 75% Effective ingredients,


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2011662 said:


> Wierd i show up to sprint and the guys says we havent figured it out and i gave him a piece of my mind, all of sudden i get a phone call saying the figured it out.


What a shock huh


----------



## unit28

Still no 90* Temps here


----------



## Greenery

unit28;2011665 said:


> Some work better
> .....because?
> 
> X2 on quinclorac75df the one with 75% Effective ingredients,


We agree on somthing.☺


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2011666 said:


> What a shock huh


Yea now i hope they just transfer the 20 a month lease and dont stick her with 580 dollar fee.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2011653 said:


> Drive 75.....


Do you have some you are willing to part with? Gallon or so?


----------



## CityGuy

So my in-laws just showed up. Weren't supposed to be here until tomorrow. Guess I'm doing laundry quick.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2011671 said:


> Do you have some you are willing to part with? Gallon or so?


It's pellets and I can hook you up.


----------



## Green Grass

Cafe me I got stung by a bee!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Anyone selling a ts420 saw? I want a second one


----------



## unit28

Polarismalibu;2011675 said:


> Anyone selling a ts420 saw? I want a second one


Pawn america.....
Seen a couple in the one off university
Near north town mall


----------



## Drakeslayer

Polarismalibu;2011675 said:


> Anyone selling a ts420 saw? I want a second one


You buy a dozen blades from Esch for $2400 and they will give you a free one


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;2011680 said:


> You buy a dozen blades from Esch for $2400 and they will give you a free one


I get blades off Amazon for $40 best blade I have used do far


----------



## Bill1090

unit28;2011668 said:


> Still no 90* Temps here


Sitting at 91* currently down here.


----------



## Polarismalibu

unit28;2011678 said:


> Pawn america.....
> Seen a couple in the one off university
> Near north town mall


I'm sure how much I would trust those. Just my opinion though


----------



## unit28

Greenery;2011669 said:


> We agree on somthing.☺


Oh stop it......


----------



## unit28

Polarismalibu;2011683 said:


> I'm sure how much I would trust those. Just my opinion though


They'll let you fire it up.

They look clean too


----------



## unit28

Bill1090;2011682 said:


> Sitting at 91* currently down here.


It was 84 on my way in from work


----------



## TKLAWN

Greenery;2011669 said:


> We agree on somthing.☺


Two peas ins pod.


----------



## Drakeslayer

unit28;2011686 said:


> They'll let you fire it up.
> 
> They look clean too


Probably hotter than Texas!


----------



## unit28

Drakeslayer;2011689 said:


> Probably hotter than Texas!


No way
It's like 600* attm


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;2011681 said:


> I get blades off Amazon for $40 best blade I have used do far


Got a link?


----------



## Greenery

TKLAWN;2011688 said:


> Two peas ins pod.


Ahh how cute.

tweedledee and tweedledum


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2011673 said:


> It's pellets and I can hook you up.


Spreader type or hand? Also if your in the area take a look and see if that's what I have. Can't tell the difference between crab and quat. I think I may have both in the back between shed and deck.


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;2011696 said:


> Spreader type or hand? Also if your in the area take a look and see if that's what I have. Can't tell the difference between crab and quat. I think I may have both in the back between shed and deck.


Or look when your here next month.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2011696 said:


> Spreader type or hand? Also if your in the area take a look and see if that's what I have. Can't tell the difference between crab and quat. I think I may have both in the back between shed and deck.


Pelts that you mix with water in a sprayer.


----------



## Ranger620

Drakeslayer;2011689 said:


> Probably hotter than Texas!


We just got our tv back from a pawn shop from when our cabin got broke into. Got everything they pawned/took back. Cops pick it up next week


----------



## qualitycut

Can't tell if these are Coors or water. Going down good!


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2011701 said:


> Can't tell if these are Coors or water. Going down good!


They are one in the same, aren't they? I guess Coors tastes a little more like piss so maybe not.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2011698 said:


> Pelts that you mix with water in a sprayer.


Gotcha. My backpack should handle?


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;2011705 said:


> They are one in the same, aren't they? I guess Coors tastes a little more like piss so maybe not.


Ha........


----------



## Bill1090

Camden;2011705 said:


> They are one in the same, aren't they? I guess Coors tastes a little more like piss so maybe not.


Haha. This! I don't know how you folks can drink that crap.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2011705 said:


> They are one in the same, aren't they? I guess Coors tastes a little more like piss so maybe not.


Now im on to spotted cow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So far $100 on Iron Man, $300 on Jewel of the Dragon.

Plus I've played enough to get a free LED flashlight/radio combo so I have a flashlight the next time Ranger helps me fix a bearing on my dump trailer at night.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2011705 said:


> They are one in the same, aren't they? I guess Coors tastes a little more like piss so maybe not.


Agreed!!....


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2011716 said:


> Haha. This! I don't know how you folks can drink that crap.


I drink it to pace myself, if i start off drinking ipa i will be passed out before 10


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2011719 said:


> Agreed!!....


You drink lighy beer to, they are all the same minus miller lite, that's cafe


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;2011692 said:


> Got a link?


When I get gone I'll get it for ya


----------



## Drakeslayer

Which one of you guys left a mower in shore wood?


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2011711 said:


> Gotcha. My backpack should handle?


yep............................


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;2011724 said:


> Which one of you guys left a mower in shore wood?


Congrats it's yours!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;2011724 said:


> Which one of you guys left a mower in shore wood?


By the looks of it they should have quit well before getting it stuck


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2011724 said:


> Which one of you guys left a mower in shore wood?


I'll get it tomorrow, I had a concert to get to!!!


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;2011728 said:


> By the looks of it they should have quit well before getting it stuck


I am guessing a belt because the cover is off and laying in the discharge side.


----------



## Bill1090

Drakeslayer;2011724 said:


> Which one of you guys left a mower in shore wood?


Lools like Snowguy decided to stop at the tavern on lunch before finishing up this afternoon.


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like the storms arrive in the metro around 1 a.m.


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;2011732 said:


> Lools like Snowguy decided to stop at the tavern on lunch before finishing up this afternoon.


Could be....


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2011717 said:


> Now im on to spotted cow


You're moving in the right direction. Stop when you get to Blue Moon.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2011732 said:


> Lools like Snowguy decided to stop at the tavern on lunch before finishing up this afternoon.


But that's a rapid height. I don't think he likes them anyway


----------



## SSS Inc.

.....*?*.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2011750 said:


> .....*?*.....


Wait, what? Why the ?....?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;2011750 said:


> .....*?*.....


Mine has been like that alot. Guessing earlier in the day then later before the 4 o'clock cut off


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2011752 said:


> Mine has been like that alot. Guessing earlier in the day then later before the 4 o'clock cut off


Same. Yesterday I had 20-80%.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2011751 said:


> Wait, what? Why the ?....?


Go stay sober and listen music


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2011754 said:


> Go stay sober and listen music


We are having 16 oz grilled prime rib for $7.77, then racing the thunderstorms home.


----------



## unit28

Go fast.....


----------



## Polarismalibu

Thunderstorm watch now. Radar on my truck shoes hail and rotation to the west


----------



## Polarismalibu

unit28;2011758 said:


> Go fast.....


Dang that's crazy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just went through Onamia.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2011762 said:


> Just went through Onamia.


I think it's going to catch you


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2011759 said:


> Thunderstorm watch now. Radar on my truck shoes hail and rotation to the west


Ughhh... hopefully it dies down so I don't have to clean the garage quick...


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2011765 said:


> Ughhh... hopefully it dies down so I don't have to clean the garage quick...


I did. The truck showed a bunch of hail cores, I hadn't ever seen it show what before.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2011765 said:


> Ughhh... hopefully it dies down so I don't have to clean the garage quick...


Mine is outside and the garage is clean. It's starting to rumble out. I should move my truck


----------



## Green Grass

Not even a sprinkle here yet tons of lighting


----------



## Green Grass

Just starting to sprinkle


----------



## Polarismalibu

Heck of a flash show in the distance


----------



## SnowGuy73

Reds going Orange, as usual.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Warning now....


----------



## Green Grass

It's nice outside now


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;2011774 said:


> Reds going Orange, as usual.


For being so late I am surprised that it staid as strong as it did for so long.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;2011777 said:


> For being so late I am surprised that it staid as strong as it did for so long.


That's what I was thinking too. Not to often to get a warning at midnight


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;2011777 said:


> For being so late I am surprised that it staid as strong as it did for so long.


Plenty of energy I'm guessing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We are in North Branch. Looks like most is sliding south.


----------



## Green Grass

The wind is really picking up


----------



## Green Grass

Huston we have a thunderstorm


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2011782 said:


> Huston we have a thunderstorm


And a tornado warning!!


----------



## qualitycut

Lightning at the bar in inver grove on the river


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hmmm... Tornado Warning...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Confirmed Tornado near Watertown moving East


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2011783 said:


> And a tornado warning!!


They claim a tornado touch down outside of Watertown.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;2011787 said:


> They claim a tornado touch down outside of Watertown.


Watertown just got paged for weather spotting. Better late then never i guess.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;2011788 said:


> Watertown just got paged for weather spotting. Better late then never i guess.


And we got paged an hour ago for it


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;2011789 said:


> And we got paged an hour ago for it


Belle plaine has been out for a while too.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;2011790 said:


> Belle plaine has been out for a while too.


Are you guys out?


----------



## Greenery

Ian Leonard looks like he has bed head.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;2011791 said:


> Are you guys out?


Negitive.....


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;2011793 said:


> Negitive.....


I bet Rydes party was done early


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;2011794 said:


> I bet Rydes party was done early


Could be....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sustained 30 mph winds in belle plaine.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;2011796 said:


> Sustained 30 mph winds in belle plaine.


Canceled the tornado warning


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;2011797 said:


> Canceled the tornado warning


Threat is over per nws.


----------



## SnowGuy73

58 mph winds measured in shakopee.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;2011799 said:


> 58 mph winds measured in shakopee.


Just a slight breeze


----------



## CityGuy

Holy wind batman


----------



## CityGuy

Continuous lightning.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2011801 said:


> Holy wind batman


It's calming down now.


----------



## Green Grass

Roof off a building in montrose they said on the news


----------



## SnowGuy73

Weather spotting and a lightning strike.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;2011805 said:


> Weather spotting and a lightning strike.


Cancel to both now.


----------



## Ranger620

Raining so hard here I turned the flood lights on in the back yard I couldn't see the fence 50' away


----------



## SnowGuy73

Lots of cloud to cloud lightning.


----------



## Ranger620

Ian said hail bit I haven't seen any


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2011807 said:


> Raining so hard here I turned the flood lights on in the back yard I couldn't see the fence 50' away


Yeah I have one heck of a waterfall off my roof. It's nuts


----------



## Green Grass

Rain picked up again


----------



## Polarismalibu

Flickering lights here now


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2011812 said:


> Flickering lights here now


Quit playing with the switch. It's late my best attempt at humor


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;2011812 said:


> Flickering lights here now


That's called lighting


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ranger620;2011809 said:


> Ian said hail bit I haven't seen any


Here either, moderate rain and lightning.


----------



## Ranger620

Ranger620;2011809 said:


> Ian said hail bit I haven't seen any


Now the moron says one thing you won't find is hail. Frigin idiot


----------



## Polarismalibu

Trees down In maple grove apparently


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;2011817 said:


> Trees down In maple grove apparently


CB must be out cutting them down.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2011817 said:


> Trees down In maple grove apparently


I'm gonna take a drive as soon as it's done. Won't knock on any doors though


----------



## qualitycut

**** hit the fan here


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2011819 said:


> I'm gonna take a drive as soon as it's done. Won't knock on any doors though


It sounded like just branches now nothing serious.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2011820 said:


> **** hit the fan here


Fans don't blow as hard as that wind


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2011821 said:


> It sounded like just branches now nothing serious


Ya I just wanna check the Leon too I was in the middle of building. Only have the roof on hoping it's still up right as its on skids not on pillars


----------



## unit28

Cedar st....power poles snapped


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2011818 said:


> CB must be out cutting them down.


payup payup payup


----------



## unit28

New brighten 70 mph wind


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2011823 said:


> Ya I just wanna check the Leon too I was in the middle of building. Only have the roof on hoping it's still up right as its on skids not on pillars


Yeah I need to go check my site in Plymouth in the morning before I dip to the cabin. I have a bad feeling about how that's looking now


----------



## SnowGuy73

Houses on fire all over south and east of here.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2011828 said:


> Houses on fire all over south and east of here.


The lightning map was insane


----------



## Polarismalibu

Wind is picking up again. We got a ton of rain


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

More severe storms to the west now.


----------



## NorthernProServ

cafe balls that was intense 

redeveloping out west with warnings again


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2011831 said:


> More severe storms to the west now.


Yeah I saw that... Sounds like stormy again in a few hours... Guy on 11 is a tard...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2011833 said:


> Yeah I saw that... Sounds like stormy again in a few hours... Guy on 11 is a tard...


Our satellite is out. We had a VERY close lightning strike. I've been walking around the upstairs to make sure I don't smell smoke. So far so good
Hopefully it just took out the dish.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2011834 said:


> Our satellite is out. We had a VERY close lightning strike. I've been walking around the upstairs to make sure I don't smell smoke. So far so good
> Hopefully it just took out the dish.


Yeah I'm seeing tonight with directv and the heavy heavy rain during a tornado warning how important it may be to have a regular antenna lying around...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Geez, new Tornado warning West of Eau Claire

Edit: And another one SE of Lake City!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Lots of lightning to the west again.


----------



## qualitycut

I won tonight, brought the hot bartender home


----------



## unit28

That was a mean little storm

Some trees down as reported on the NWS storm reports


----------



## cbservicesllc

Well that was too late to stay up... goodnight...

Good for your Quality


----------



## CityGuy

65° clear and wet


----------



## SnowGuy73

69° breezy few clouds.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Heavy dew.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2011838 said:


> I won tonight, brought the hot bartender home


Pics or it didn't happen, amirite Mr. Donovan??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I suppose, time to go hit the turf, try out this new mower for myself.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Power out here....and all over. Supposed to be warm and humid. Generator on fridge, lights, 
Direct TV and portable a/c unit.


----------



## Green Grass

So they show this tornado damage and they keep saying Watertown but it is just 6 miles south of my house


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2011838 said:


> I won tonight, brought the hot bartender home


I see no proof at all here


----------



## Bill1090

Well that was an intense wake up call at 330am.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;2011856 said:


> So they show this tornado damage and they keep saying Watertown but it is just 6 miles south of my house


Oh, you feel left out hunny?


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2011838 said:


> I won tonight, brought the hot bartender home


I think your lying. :whistling:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2011857 said:


> I see no proof at all here


This, im sounding the bs horn!


----------



## Bill1090

Up to 70* and sunny.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;2011860 said:


> Oh, you feel left out hunny?


No just find it funny that they say Watertown but winsted is closer to the damage and they said east of Watertown last night and the damage is 10 miles west of Watertown.


----------



## Green Grass

Bill1090;2011861 said:


> I think your lying. :whistling:


Is he talking about bringing himself home?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;2011864 said:


> No just find it funny that they say Watertown but winsted is closer to the damage and they said east of Watertown last night and the damage is 10 miles west of Watertown.


So, its in about new Germany or so?


----------



## qualitycut

If i can figure out how to take a picture without the noise i will


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2011867 said:


> If i can figure out how to take a picture without the noise i will


Go into camera options and turn off shutter sound, or put your phone in silent mode.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Terri trane from kq lost 5000 trees last night I guess.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;2011866 said:


> So, its in about new Germany or so?


Correct about 3 miles north of new Germany


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;2011872 said:


> Correct about 3 miles north of new Germany


Gotcha.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2011870 said:


> Terri trane from kq lost 5000 trees last night I guess.


Either she makes WAY WWWAAAYYYYY more than I thought to own 250 acres, or 5000 might be a little extreme.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2011870 said:


> Terri trane from kq lost 5000 trees last night I guess.


I see no proof ether!


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2011867 said:


> If i can figure out how to take a picture without the noise i will


I like this guy. Willing to go the extra mile to feed our pervertedness!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2011874 said:


> Either she makes WAY WWWAAAYYYYY more than I thought to own 250 acres, or 5000 might be a little extreme.


Apple orchid, I guess.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2011874 said:


> Either she makes WAY WWWAAAYYYYY more than I thought to own 250 acres, or 5000 might be a little extreme.


Wait, doesn't she have a Christmas tree farm or something like that?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2011876 said:


> I see no proof ether!


Think insurance would cover that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2011877 said:


> I like this guy. Willing to go the extra mile to feed our pervertedness!


I prefer the term inquisitiveness.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2011879 said:


> Wait, doesn't she have a Christmas tree farm or something like that?


See above.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2011878 said:


> Apple orchid, I guess.


That's it. I suppose....at 25 trees per acre (which might be high) that's only 200 acres.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2011882 said:


> See above.


I did....see below...now above back at you.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2011883 said:


> That's it. I suppose....at 25 trees per acre (which might be high) that's only 200 acres.


It looks like a smaller orchard on Google maps. Has to be damn near every tree.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2011884 said:


> I did....see below...now above back at you.


Haha. ......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Luce line orchard for those wondering.


----------



## qualitycut

I got a pic but i feel way to prevented to post it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Double post.......


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2011884 said:


> I did....see below...now above back at you.


You 2 are sooooo cute together


----------



## SnowGuy73

Watertown cancelled the parade for today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Quality -

My new Ferris says to change oil after 8 hours, then every 100.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2011890 said:


> You 2 are sooooo cute together


Kinda like you and the bartender??


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2011888 said:


> I got a pic but i feel way to prevented to post it.


Be honest......

You had beer goggles on last night.


----------



## qualitycut

I need to go bavk to bed, i think im still .20


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2011894 said:


> Be honest......
> 
> You had beer goggles on last night.


Not at all shes good looking. I just finally got the courage last night via coors and jack fire


----------



## Camden

Do any of you guys need help with trees in the areas that got hit? I'm all caught up until Tuesday so I can bring down a Terex with a grapple and plenty of saws.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2011898 said:


> Do any of you guys need help with trees in the areas that got hit? I'm all caught up until Tuesday so I can bring down a Terex with a grapple and plenty of saws.


Hold on, where were there storms?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2011897 said:


> Not at all shes good looking. I just finally got the courage last night via coors and jack fire


That a boy.

Im a Coors and Jameson man myself.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2011900 said:


> That a boy.
> 
> Im a Coors and Jameson man myself.


Oooo jameson is about 1 shot an im goid or anymore end up on the floor/toilet


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;2011891 said:


> Watertown cancelled the parade for today.


Just drove through there it looks rough


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2011899 said:


> Hold on, where were there storms?


Tornado touched down in Carver County.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So far seen one guy hauling a load of brush down Hwy 8 on a little 5x10 trailer with chunks of tire and sparks flying off the driver's wheel, doing 60.

Next trailer was someone moving, and they had their trailer so over loaded you could see the axle bending underneath, and they weren't too far from riding the inside edge of the rim, the tires were so angled from the weight.

Yet we are the bad guys.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2011901 said:


> Oooo jameson is about 1 shot an im goid or anymore end up on the floor/toilet


Its like candy water!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;2011902 said:


> Just drove through there it looks rough


No pictures?


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2011880 said:


> Think insurance would cover that.


If it's a tree farm I would think so


----------



## Ranger620

I have a tree down and a large limb. No damage got do some work then break out the chain saw


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2011912 said:


> I have a tree down and a large limb. No damage got do some work then break out the chain saw


How big of a tree?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2011856 said:


> So they show this tornado damage and they keep saying Watertown but it is just 6 miles south of my house


Any calls for you?


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2011876 said:


> I see no proof ether!


This......


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2011891 said:


> Watertown cancelled the parade for today.


The city is likely in shambles. I bet the tents took a beating.


----------



## CityGuy

Neighbor lost a decent will. Helped him out already.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2011915 said:


> Any calls for you?


One for tree in power lines


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;2011906 said:


> No pictures?


Negative we where running late.


----------



## albhb3

shes was rockin on the way home from valihi last night we left at 2.... that place must make a killing on weekends. There had to be close to 1000 vehicles there, and a hint for you that don't know theres some real talent there as well


and quality come on man


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2011867 said:


> If i can figure out how to take a picture without the noise i will


Put the phone on silent duh


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2011885 said:


> It looks like a smaller orchard on Google maps. Has to be damn near every tree.


I guess there are 10000 trees in the orchard


----------



## qualitycut

Buddy might have backed out of the concert tonight if anyone is interested.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2011914 said:


> How big of a tree?


Not huge probably 10-12" at the base


----------



## cbservicesllc

cbservicesllc;2011932 said:


> I guess there are 10000 trees in the orchard


I guess 5000 seems feasible if they're all this small...


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2011936 said:


> I guess 5000 seems feasible if they're all this small...


So 5000 branches


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2011939 said:


> So 5000 branches


This.......


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2011934 said:


> Buddy might have backed out of the concert tonight if anyone is interested.


Which one?


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2011943 said:


> Which one?


Target field, hes going now


----------



## qualitycut

My house is 2 degrees warmer than my ac is set for. Lovely


----------



## CityGuy

82° humid and sunny


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Put 4 engine hours in on this new Ferris today. I'm hoping things change, cause right now it'll run a bigger tab at the gas station than quality at the bar.


----------



## Bill1090

90*
Muggy yet again.

Where are the storms they were talking?


----------



## CityGuy

Steak or not tonight? That is the question.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2011952 said:


> Steak or not tonight? That is the question.


what time should the kids and I be over for steak?


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2011936 said:


> I guess 5000 seems feasible if they're all this small...


All Trees Matter!!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

5,000 trees damaged if they were showing fruit, I would go with that.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2011953 said:


> what time should the kids and I be over for steak?


Ended up having cold cuts


----------



## CityGuy

Cigar time on the deck I think.


----------



## unit28

CityGuy;2011958 said:


> Cigar time on the deck I think.


Why I love Minnesota

Currently 99* with near 70* dew points back home attm
You can't enjoy being outside like here.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Just a heads up........Pan-Am games.....Beach Volleyball. Us vs. Argentina not that it matters.


----------



## NorthernProServ

For you SuperDuty guys, when you get the check coolant additive message do you bring it in or check it yourselves...or just reset it. Only have 12k


----------



## SSS Inc.

I heart beach volleyball.


----------



## Green Grass

NorthernProServ;2011962 said:


> For you SuperDuty guys, when you get the check coolant additive message do you bring it in or check it yourselves...or just reset it. Only have 12k


reset it When I had a super duty I brought it in and the service guys said to reset it and not worry about it.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2011964 said:


> I heart beach volleyball.


what channel?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;2011966 said:


> what channel?


ESPN 2. It's been fantastic so far. Us is getting crushed though. I forgot there was such thing as the pan am games.


----------



## Bill1090

NorthernProServ;2011962 said:


> For you SuperDuty guys, when you get the check coolant additive message do you bring it in or check it yourselves...or just reset it. Only have 12k


You must be talking about the new ones with that fancy emissions crap.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Bill1090;2011968 said:


> You must be talking about the new ones with that fancy emissions crap.


Yep, think they started it on the 11's +.

After the story's of the 6.0 I think Ford became a little paranoid about the condition of the coolant.

Damn exhaust looks like a rocket launcher underneath with all the crap on it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;2011969 said:


> Yep, think they started it on the 11's +.
> 
> After the story's of the 6.0 I think Ford became a little paranoid about the condition of the coolant.
> 
> Damn exhaust looks like a rocket launcher underneath with all the crap on it.


My repair guy gave me the sticks to check all 3 of my diesels. More so with th 6.0 when I had it. Said to check it every 6 months


----------



## Ranger620

Teri train said on channel 11 they had no insurance on their crop from the apple orchard. Sorry but they deserve what they got. You always insure your crop it's like business insurance


----------



## Drakeslayer

Ranger620;2011979 said:


> Teri train said on channel 11 they had no insurance on their crop from the apple orchard. Sorry but they deserve what they got. You always insure your crop it's like business insurance


Saw that. Especially apples take forever to mature.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Let's go twins!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2011979 said:


> Teri train said on channel 11 they had no insurance on their crop from the apple orchard. Sorry but they deserve what they got. You always insure your crop it's like business insurance


Uhhhh... whoops...


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;2011981 said:


> Let's go twins!!


I was celebrating their win when they had 2 outs. Major bummer. Hope they win in extras...


----------



## qualitycut

Seen that emily from twin cities live at the bar, shes kinda good looking


----------



## qualitycut

Got home and the AC is running but its 78 in the house something aint right


----------



## CityGuy

64° few clouds


----------



## SnowGuy73

60° calm few clouds.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light dew.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Anyone in the market for a used br600? Selling to buy a new 770.


----------



## unit28

unit28;2011959 said:


> Why I love Minnesota
> 
> Currently 99* with near 70* dew points back home attm
> You can't enjoy being outside like here.


And my friends back home asked why I wold move

not even the dog days yet,
but they mention hot humid and muggy every day,
even at night

TODAY:*Sunny skies, hot and humid. Heat index up to 104. Winds: S 5-10. High: 99.

TONIGHT:*Mostly clear skies, warm and muggy. Winds: S 5-10. Low: 80.

MONDAY:*Sunny skies with possibly our first official 100 degree temperature of the year. Heat index up to 105. Winds: SW 5-10. High: 100.

SUNDAY NIGHT:*Mostly clear skies, warm and muggy. Winds: S 5-10. Low: 78.

TUESDAY:*Sunny skies, hot and humid. Heat index up to 102. Winds: S 5-10. High: 99.

......


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;2011991 said:


> Anyone in the market for a used br600? Selling to buy a new 770.


Seen a ht770 at pawn america

Anyway,
I love mine
I can stand on a 2nd level deck to blow leaves off. And then have the tube over the side and blow them away from the bottom around the edge.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm guessing my entertainment, both on and off stage last night at Hinckley watching Reba was slightly different than quality's at Target Field.


----------



## CityGuy

At Bunnys for breakfast.


----------



## CityGuy

Any recommendations on a hand held blower? Don't need a backpack.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;2011993 said:


> Seen a ht770 at pawn america
> 
> Anyway,
> I love mine
> I can stand on a 2nd level deck to blow leaves off. And then have the tube over the side and blow them away from the bottom around the edge.


Yup, I have one and want another. Bought the br600 in a pinch a few years ago when the echo dealer was sold out


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2011998 said:


> Any recommendations on a hand held blower? Don't need a backpack.


Stihl....... I have a echo I paid 200 for and I'll about give it away


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

After the last 2-3 days, there is a slight chill in the air this morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2011999 said:


> Yup, I have one and want another. Bought the br600 in a pinch a few years ago when the echo dealer was sold out


I did the same once. Sold it on CL two days later for a $100 hit.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2012001 said:


> After the last 2-3 days, there is a slight chill in the air this morning.


Ended up putting a long sleeve shirt on for a bit.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2012003 said:


> Ended up putting a long sleeve shirt on for a bit.


That's crazy talk


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2011998 said:


> Any recommendations on a hand held blower? Don't need a backpack.


Love my stiel (i know I spelled it wrong)


----------



## CityGuy

Are the vac blowers worth a crap or am I better off with a straight blower?


----------



## CityGuy

Numerous traffic lights still out in Minnetonka area.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2012013 said:


> Are the vac blowers worth a crap or am I better off with a straight blower?


Straight blower. Look for a backpack on Craigslist. Don't buy a handheld.

I'll sell ya an older Echo 750 for $100. Runs, but you'll have to fix the kill switch if you don't wanna choke it out to die. It just sits here. Got a couple of them.


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;2012015 said:


> Straight blower. Look for a backpack on Craigslist. Don't buy a handheld.
> 
> I'll sell ya an older Echo 750 for $100. Runs, but you'll have to fix the kill switch if you don't wanna choke it out to die. It just sits here. Got a couple of them.


agreed handhelds are useless with wet leaves just buy a backpack and thank yourself, so much faster


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;2012015 said:


> Straight blower. Look for a backpack on Craigslist. Don't buy a handheld.
> 
> I'll sell ya an older Echo 750 for $100. Runs, but you'll have to fix the kill switch if you don't wanna choke it out to die. It just sits here. Got a couple of them.


I would but wife wants to be able to use it for triming shrubs and wants a hand held.
All we really need it for us blowing out after we trim shrubs and blowing grass off the driveway.


----------



## Greenery

A handheld will work fine for that.

I have a cheap stihl handheld I use for fert, gutters and other light duties. It's been ran over, thrown, dropped, and just plain ol abused and it's still running after 4 years. It runs a little funny sometimes but always starts and runs. The primer bulb rotted out after a couple years (guessing from ethanol) but still starts right up with the choke.


----------



## Bill1090

Plow is hooked up and getting cleaned. 

Only 22 weeks till winter!


----------



## qualitycut

So ac is running just not blowing cold air. Any ideas what it might be. Cant grt anyone out till tomorrow.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2012024 said:


> So ac is running just not blowing cold air. Any ideas what it might be. Cant grt anyone out till tomorrow.


Condenser or compressor is shot. Your fan will still blow but no refrigerant is being circulated.


----------



## Camden

As far as handhelds are concerned, I use an Echo that I couldn't be happier with. I keep it right inside the tool box of my truck so if I pull up to a property that I take care of I can just pull it out and go. It's been a reliable tool for the last ~3 years.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;2012024 said:


> So ac is running just not blowing cold air. Any ideas what it might be. Cant grt anyone out till tomorrow.


Have you checked the ac unit itself for grass and debris? If that's not it I would bed coil unit.


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2012025 said:


> Condenser or compressor is shot. Your fan will still blow but no refrigerant is being circulated.


Not this. It's iced up. 
Turn just the blower on and defrost it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2012028 said:


> Not this. It's iced up.
> Turn just the blower on and defrost it.


 Could be any of the 3. Guy who works for me had the same problem. It was the condenser


----------



## Doughboy12

Every time I leave town for a week something major happens around here. All my neighbors have damage. The wife let the one borrow my chain saw. And I NEVER lend out my chain saw and she knows it. So does the neighbor.
Just caught up with 50 plus pages. Whew I missed a lot.


----------



## qualitycut

Hvac guy my dad knows called and said the coils probably ice up so just run the fan for a while and should unthaw


----------



## Doughboy12

unit28;2011826 said:


> New brighten 70 mph wind


Claiming that through my back yard. 4 trees in one yard. 2 in another. One guy lost 3-4 sections of fence. 
Just lawn furniture and bird feeders for us.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2012031 said:


> Hvac guy my dad knows called and said the coils probably ice up so just run the fan for a while and should unthaw


Wait what...that was me?


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2012028 said:


> Not this. It's iced up.
> Turn just the blower on and defrost it.


Yea thats what i was told hopefully it works cause being hungover and no AC i cafed


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;2010882 said:


> http://m.channel3000.com/money/2-gas-will-be-back-after-iran-nuclear-deal/34156342
> 
> Uh oh Doughboy.


This...... And one of the main stock trading places just down graded my company's stock to sell. Claiming a 3-5 YEAR down cycle. Looks more like I'll be plowing for Q this winter.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2012034 said:


> Yea thats what i was told hopefully it works cause being hungover and no AC i cafed


You're still drunk.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2012033 said:


> Wait what...that was me?


He left me a voice mail about hr ago and was a tinnucis for brunch with some family


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2012036 said:


> You're still drunk.


Nope i was home by 12 last night


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2012037 said:


> He left me a voice mail about hr ago and was a tinnucis for brunch with some family


Oh, Lol so did I.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2012038 said:


> Nope i was home by 12 last night


Did you look inside the furnace?
You should be able to see the coils or at least some icing on them with the cove off.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2012041 said:


> Did you look inside the furnace?
> You should be able to see the coils or at least some icing on them with the cove off.


Cant see the coils there is alot of cold air coming of off the furnace now though


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2012046 said:


> Cant see the coils there is alot of cold air coming of off the furnace now though


Should be humid air too. But you may not be able to sense that. Good sign we were right.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2011984 said:


> Seen that emily from twin cities live at the bar, shes kinda good looking


Oh yeah Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

What the hell did i get into yesterday?

Been cafing liquid all day!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2012051 said:


> What the hell did i get into yesterday?
> 
> Been cafing liquid all day!


Could be from the heat if you were in alot the last couple days


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2012054 said:


> Could be from the heat if you were in alot the last couple days


I guess, i figured something i ate.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2012048 said:


> Should be humid air too. But you may not be able to sense that. Good sign we were right.


I've heard of lots of people with icing this year for some reason...


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2012051 said:


> What the hell did i get into yesterday?
> 
> Been cafing liquid all day!


Ebola making a comeback?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

New Kawasaki FX1000V 37hp DFi. This morning, 4.3 engine hours, 9 gallons.

Just pulled into another school. Not QUITE as large sq ft wise, but the grass will be much thicker.

We'll see what this does.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;2012057 said:


> Ebola making a comeback?


Oh no!......


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2012056 said:


> I've heard of lots of people with icing this year for some reason...


Don't quote me on this but I believe the icing is from a dirty a-coil. Ac runs more then ices up. Get ducts cleaned and it should happen less. I think??


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2012059 said:


> New Kawasaki FX1000V 37hp DFi. This morning, 4.3 engine hours, 9 gallons.
> 
> Just pulled into another school. Not QUITE as large sq ft wise, but the grass will be much thicker.
> 
> We'll see what this does.


My new ferris sucks up more fuel than my last 1


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2012061 said:


> Don't quote me on this but I believe the icing is from a dirty a-coil. Ac runs more then ices up. Get ducts cleaned and it should happen less. I think??


Its from sucking in humid air i think or something to do with humidity according to the hvac guy


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2012063 said:


> Its from sucking in humid air i think or something to do with humidity according to the hvac guy


I'd have to ask my ac guys for a positive answer. You could be right but an ac unit is essentially a dehumidifier I thought?? Well at least you have cold air again


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2012059 said:


> New Kawasaki FX1000V 37hp DFi. This morning, 4.3 engine hours, 9 gallons.
> 
> Just pulled into another school. Not QUITE as large sq ft wise, but the grass will be much thicker.
> 
> We'll see what this does.


you better buy a gas station!!


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2012059 said:


> New Kawasaki FX1000V 37hp DFi. This morning, 4.3 engine hours, 9 gallons.
> 
> Just pulled into another school. Not QUITE as large sq ft wise, but the grass will be much thicker.
> 
> We'll see what this does.


Not much worse than my Vanguard.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2012059 said:


> New Kawasaki FX1000V 37hp DFi. This morning, 4.3 engine hours, 9 gallons.
> 
> Just pulled into another school. Not QUITE as large sq ft wise, but the grass will be much thicker.
> 
> We'll see what this does.


That seems like alot?


----------



## Green Grass

Diesel 2.55 gas 2.69 in silver lake


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;2012076 said:


> Diesel 2.55 gas 2.69 in silver lake


And I found a truck for sale (gas) I wanted to trade in one of the diesels. Hmmmm. Now what


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;2012061 said:


> Don't quote me on this but I believe the icing is from a dirty a-coil. Ac runs more then ices up. Get ducts cleaned and it should happen less. I think??


Let me guess.....a duct cleaning service told you that?
:waving:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;2012076 said:


> Diesel 2.55 gas 2.69 in silver lake


Gasoline jumped to $2.79 here yesterday.


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;2012078 said:


> Let me guess.....a duct cleaning service told you that?
> :waving:


You trying to poke the bear lol. I know some don't believe in duct cleaning. I wouldn't do it every year but every so often it's worth doing.
To answer your question yes and no. My nephew owns a heating and air biz and provides duct cleaning. Another friend of 20 years owns his own hearing biz does not due duct cleaning but said if coil gets dirty and plunged with dog hair it can ice up so clean ducts once and anwhile. I have 3 other friends working in the ac biz that don't do duct cleaning and they will all tell you if a-coil gets dirty and plugged it will ice up. Doesn't mean you need to clean ducts bit it will prolong it from happening again in the near future. Just my 2 cents
How's that for an answer lol can't do the waiving gremlin from my phone so insert him


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2012080 said:


> Gasoline jumped to $2.79 here yesterday.


So much for gas under $2 by August


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;2012051 said:


> What the hell did i get into yesterday?
> 
> Been cafing liquid all day!


 citric acid?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2012082 said:


> So much for gas under $2 by August


Right......


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;2012077 said:


> And I found a truck for sale (gas) I wanted to trade in one of the diesels. Hmmmm. Now what


Gas 2.69 diesel 2.62 in Hutch.


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;2012083 said:


> citric acid?


No more than usual, that I know of.


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;2012081 said:


> You trying to poke the bear lol. I know some don't believe in duct cleaning. I wouldn't do it every year but every so often it's worth doing.
> To answer your question yes and no. My nephew owns a heating and air biz and provides duct cleaning. Another friend of 20 years owns his own hearing biz does not due duct cleaning but said if coil gets dirty and plunged with dog hair it can ice up so clean ducts once and anwhile. I have 3 other friends working in the ac biz that don't do duct cleaning and they will all tell you if a-coil gets dirty and plugged it will ice up. Doesn't mean you need to clean ducts bit it will prolong it from happening again in the near future. Just my 2 cents
> How's that for an answer lol can't do the waiving gremlin from my phone so insert him


It can't hurt to clean them. Just not the cause they tout it is. High humidity is the problem. I do agree clogged fins is a contributing factor. 
No bear poking. Just don't agree. Cleaning the coils would do more to help the system would. Changing the filter more often will also do more. Just IMHO


----------



## qualitycut

Well i started the air again, not sure if its working or not, i guess i will see if it cools downa in a while.


----------



## unit28

Lmn22

Which transaxles do you have on the Ferris


----------



## qualitycut

Lol i must have still been drunk that was Doughboy who called and left a message and i called him back, or i just assumed it was the hvac guy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2012094 said:


> Lmn22
> 
> Which transaxles do you have on the Ferris


ZT 5400's.

Going back to the dealer tomorrow.

Leaving clumps, even after double cutting. Comes out the back of the deck, doesn't get discharged.

My other Ferris doesn't do it, nor does the Ferris 5100 I demoed earlier this spring.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2012101 said:


> ZT 5400's.
> 
> Going back to the dealer tomorrow.
> 
> Leaving clumps, even after double cutting. Comes out the back of the deck, doesn't get discharged.
> 
> My other Ferris doesn't do it, nor does the Ferris 5100 I demoed earlier this spring.


Guess you have to deal with the upside down pic. But it leaves clumps in lines where either outside spindle would run.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2012099 said:


> Lol i must have still been drunk that was Doughboy who called and left a message and i called him back, or i just assumed it was the hvac guy.


Holy cafe... haha


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2012101 said:


> ZT 5400's.
> 
> Going back to the dealer tomorrow.
> 
> Leaving clumps, even after double cutting. Comes out the back of the deck, doesn't get discharged.
> 
> My other Ferris doesn't do it, nor does the Ferris 5100 I demoed earlier this spring.


the problem is that you rolled the mower over.


----------



## qualitycut

Here is the problem


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2012106 said:


> the problem is that you rolled the mower over.


This......


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;2012108 said:


> Here is the problem


Now you need an electrician.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2012108 said:


> Here is the problem


That's why my mower is leaving clumps?


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2012111 said:


> Now you need an electrician.


Nope.........


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2012111 said:


> Now you need an electrician.


Nonsense he can fix that easy


----------



## Polarismalibu

I somehow got more sun burnt this weekend at the lake then I did the entire week I was there for the 4th. That smoke must have really blocked the sun then


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2012108 said:


> Here is the problem


Well that's cafe'd up. Couldn't see that coming.
Looks burnt. ???


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2012112 said:


> That's why my mower is leaving clumps?


yes with that wire unhooked the deck is not charged and there for will not discharge the grass properly.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2012116 said:


> Well that's cafe'd up. Couldn't see that coming.
> Looks burnt. ???


Yea i was going to pull the cover off this morning but wasnt in the mood.


----------



## qualitycut

Perfect example of what is wrong with kids today. No responsibility taken

http://insider.foxnews.com/2015/07/19/college-student-blows-90k-tuition-fund-blames-parents


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2012117 said:


> yes with that wire unhooked the deck is not charged and there for will not discharge the grass properly.


Ah HA!!! Do I need an electrician??


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2012121 said:


> Ah HA!!! Do I need an electrician??


Yes along with the proper permits!


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2012121 said:


> Ah HA!!! Do I need an electrician??


Electrician, permits and inspection records are required. Plus it will still void your warranty.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

My 2 year old is eating peanut butter with his green beans


----------



## unit28

Lmn22
Since you have ZT5400's
THE mower is simply going. to fast

Unlike the altoids, I'm sure the ferris does 20mph.....at least


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;2012125 said:


> My 2 year old is eating peanut butter with his green beans


.........No bread?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2012126 said:


> Lmn22
> Since you have ZT5400's
> THE mower is simply going. to fast
> 
> Unlike the altoids, I'm sure the ferris does 20mph.....at least


No, it's not that fast. It's SEEMS faster than my 3100, but I haven't run them side by side yet.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gotta swap the blades on the 3100, gonna see if both deck pitches are the same.


----------



## qualitycut

Well i think its blowing cold air again.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;2012128 said:


> .........No bread?


It was on his cinnamon bread. He would take his green beans and dip it in it


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;2012116 said:


> Well that's cafe'd up. Couldn't see that coming.
> Looks burnt. ???


Any idea what part that is?


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2012133 said:


> Any idea what part that is?


Its connected to the compressor happened last year but found a dead mouse in there then


----------



## unit28

Camden;2012133 said:


> Any idea what part that is?


Capacitor. .......


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2012121 said:


> Ah HA!!! Do I need an electrician??


Nope.. I diagnosed your problem.

It's a Ferris.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2012139 said:


> Nope.. I diagnosed your problem.
> 
> It's a Ferris.


Not too sure THAT was the issue at hand.

Although.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;2012139 said:


> Nope.. I diagnosed your problem.
> 
> It's a Ferris.


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha..............


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;2012139 said:


> Nope.. I diagnosed your problem.
> 
> It's a Ferris.


atleast its not and altoid. could be as simple as deck pitch


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;2012139 said:


> Nope.. I diagnosed your problem.
> 
> It's a Ferris.


Hahaha... What a richard...


----------



## CityGuy

71° clear and breezy


----------



## CityGuy

Nice morning out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

68° calm few clouds.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light dew.


----------



## CityGuy

Little bit of ditch mowing today.


----------



## CityGuy

Toy for today.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2012153 said:


> Toy for today.


Looks like it will be a easy day for you.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2012154 said:


> Looks like it will be a easy day for you.


Never mowed with a tractor like this before. Little bit of a learning curve. 
Tractor runs just like the quad I used to run. The mowers are something new.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Guess Hugo doesn't care about road blocking trees. Only been 3 days.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Quality -

You missed out Saturday night. I was playing blackjack with a 30 year old bar owner at Hinckley.

She was playing $150 / hand, when I left the table, she was down $4,000 that I saw. 

She was NICE too. No ring. Spose I shoulda passed along your number.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2012159 said:


> Guess Hugo doesn't care about road blocking trees. Only been 3 days.


What the...


----------



## NorthernProServ

More police cars then you can count and helicopters overhead last night.....now I know why.

http://kstp.com/article/stories/S3855921.shtml?cat=1


----------



## Drakeslayer

DOT set up at Tonka Bay city hall on 19.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Public works finally got here to get their tree cut up.

I could just imagine if that was the responsibility of a home owner or association and they left it for 3 days.


----------



## albhb3

NorthernProServ;2012165 said:


> More police cars then you can count and helicopters overhead last night.....now I know why.
> 
> http://kstp.com/article/stories/S3855921.shtml?cat=1


I figured it was the guy running from the cops at 1:30 this morning on 55 heading into minneap. He had to be going 90+....I hope he got a good beating


----------



## Bill1090

Feels like fall today.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2012165 said:


> More police cars then you can count and helicopters overhead last night.....now I know why.
> 
> http://kstp.com/article/stories/S3855921.shtml?cat=1


There goes the neighborhood...


----------



## Greenery

Any suggestions for a mid/late summer flowering perennial for behind the spirea?

Non spreading, stay at or below the window line, also not to bushy. What was in there filled the entire space and they like the clean look it has now but want to add somthing. About five feet of space between spirea and wall but the spirea get pretty big before pruning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;2012180 said:


> Any suggestions for a mid/late summer flowering perennial for behind the spirea?
> 
> Non spreading, stay at or below the window line, also not to bushy. What was in there filled the entire space and they like the clean look it has now but want to add somthing. About five feet of space between spirea and wall but the spirea get pretty big before pruning.


A version of a Hydrangea.


----------



## Camden

Sand Cherry? Ninebark? Cranberry?


----------



## unit28

Greenery;2012180 said:


> Any suggestions for a mid/late summer flowering perennial for behind the spirea?
> 
> Non spreading, stay at or below the window line, also not to bushy. What was in there filled the entire space and they like the clean look it has now but want to add somthing. About five feet of space between spirea and wall but the spirea get pretty big before pruning.


Japanese maples
or
Crepe myrtles


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2012184 said:


> Sand Cherry? Ninebark? Cranberry?


I like the fruit version too.

My big project we did in May. We installed a bunch of Blueberries. They look like an Iroquois Beauty Chokeberry


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;2012181 said:


> A version of a Hydrangea.


That's what I originally suggested but the nursery I use has been telling me the newer smaller versions (macrophylla) haven't been doing to well in our climate.


----------



## Greenery

I'm looking into the other suggestions, thank you.


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2012188 said:


> That's what I originally suggested but the nursery I use has been telling me the newer smaller versions (macrophylla) haven't been doing to well in our climate.


I planted some Annabelle and endless summer this spring and are doing great


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;2012191 said:


> I planted some Annabelle and endless summer this spring and are doing great


I think it's the winter that is the problem. They stated they are almost stunted and very slow to come up after a winter.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;2012194 said:


> I think it's the winter that is the problem. They stated they are almost stunted and very slow to come up after a winter.


I could see that. I have a couple on properties that are that way.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;2012196 said:


> I could see that. I have a couple on properties that are that way.


Do you remember which ones they are?

It's a townhouse community so whatever I choose there's going to be about 60 of them so I don't know if I want to take the chance.


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2012197 said:


> Do you remember which ones they are?
> 
> It's a townhouse community so whatever I choose there's going to be about 60 of them so I don't know if I want to take the chance.


I would check with gertens they have like 15 different varieties


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;2012197 said:


> Do you remember which ones they are?
> 
> It's a townhouse community so whatever I choose there's going to be about 60 of them so I don't know if I want to take the chance.


It looks to be Endless Summer.

However, I have Annabelle on the same properties (among properties) and they are some of the first to start to bloom.

I wouldn't hesitate to put any in.

Pretty sure the endless summer are in the wrong spot (cool, shady, damp) and the soil just takes longer to recover in the spring temp wise, more so than the plant having a hard time.

Little Quick Fire Hydrangea. 4-5' H. Blooms up to one month earlier than others.

White flowers that turn to pink. Thick red stems for color in the winter.

#2 $20 each for 25+.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Anyone want to buy a 12' Trailer?


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;2012201 said:


> Anyone want to buy a 12' Trailer?


How much...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2012201 said:


> Anyone want to buy a 12' Trailer?


That's what happens with all those bricks stacked on the front.


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2012201 said:


> Anyone want to buy a 12' Trailer?


That should buff right out. Stop at Napa and grab some wax. Good as new


----------



## Bill1090

cbservicesllc;2012201 said:


> Anyone want to buy a 12' Trailer?


It even comes with a breakaway tounge!


----------



## Camden

Look at all the weight on the tongue! What'd you expect to happen? Those blocks weigh like 10lbs each LOL


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2012203 said:


> That's what happens with all those bricks stacked on the front.


Yeahhhhh... Somehow I think a couple hundred pounds shouldn't be the deal breaker...


----------



## Ranger620

Quality. News reports Blake Shelton and Miranda lampert are getting divorced. Swoop in for the rebound


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;2012208 said:


> Quality. News reports Blake Shelton and Miranda lampert are getting divorced. Swoop in for the rebound


I don't think he is that into Blake...:laughing:


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2012201 said:


> Anyone want to buy a 12' Trailer?


LwnMwrMan posting from your account!?!?!?!


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2012211 said:


> LwnMwrMan posting from your account!?!?!?!


Alllllways...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2012201 said:


> Anyone want to buy a 12' Trailer?


Looks like a 10 ft now


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2012208 said:


> Quality. News reports Blake Shelton and Miranda lampert are getting divorced. Swoop in for the rebound


Ha i already booked a ticket to Nashville. Yea baby! I could live with mn plow for a while then live off her

I have to find that chick lwmr was talking about too. Im going to be busy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My young guy had to go home early. His back was sore from trimming this morning, and he has a doctor's note saying if his injury flares up, he can go home.

He's upset that I told him I was going to find a replacement for him.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2012201 said:


> Anyone want to buy a 12' Trailer?


What the???????


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2012217 said:


> My young guy had to go home early. His back was sore from trimming this morning, and he has a doctor's note saying if his injury flares up, he can go home.
> 
> He's upset that I told him I was going to find a replacement for him.


what a pu88y


----------



## albhb3

NorthernProServ;2012221 said:
 

> what a pu88y


ya know your suppost to use $$ right


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2012217 said:


> My young guy had to go home early. His back was sore from trimming this morning, and he has a doctor's note saying if his injury flares up, he can go home.
> 
> He's upset that I told him I was going to find a replacement for him.


Wait, what? Hes still working for you? I would look into how to fire him though sounds like a shady deal


----------



## unit28

If he has a note to leave work
You have a right to make him get a Dr note to return back
.....every time


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2012227 said:


> If he has a note to leave work
> You have a right to make him get a Dr note to return back
> .....every time


I will re read his work pass tomorrow.

And yes, he's still working for me. Although, just had a guy call that works for another company, saw us working and wanted to know of we were hiring.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2012228 said:


> I will re read his work pass tomorrow.
> 
> And yes, he's still working for me. Although, just had a guy call that works for another company, saw us working and wanted to know of we were hiring.


And why does he want to


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2012228 said:


> I will re read his work pass tomorrow.
> 
> And yes, he's still working for me. Although, just had a guy call that works for another company, saw us working and wanted to know of we were hiring.


That's fate right there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2012229 said:


> And why does he want to


I'll find out Saturday. He's going to come out and help out with a couple of schools. Gonna run him through the paces with no one else around.

$2/ hour cheaper than what I'm paying the current guy.


----------



## qualitycut

Just seen a Lamborghini on w 7th


----------



## Polarismalibu

Any recommendation on a place to get shirts made? My old guy is no longer doing it I guess


----------



## CityGuy

It's going to be a long night I think. Kid has been screaming for an hour. Nothing seems to calm her down.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Beautiful night out.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2012245 said:


> Beautiful night out.


Really can't get much better


----------



## CityGuy

Was in bed. And a fire call. Never fails.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2012227 said:


> If he has a note to leave work
> You have a right to make him get a Dr note to return back
> .....every time


Ohhhhhh... nice one!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2012235 said:


> Any recommendation on a place to get shirts made? My old guy is no longer doing it I guess


I'll text you


----------



## qualitycut

I feel like i should open my windows and shut the air off since it ran for almost 2 days straight and i can imagine what my bill is going to be


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2012245 said:


> Beautiful night out.


That it is.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2012256 said:


> I feel like i should open my windows and shut the air off since it ran for almost 2 days straight and i can imagine what my bill is going to be


Still cheaper than your bar bill and won't leave you feeling like crap in the morning. Lol


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2012256 said:


> I feel like i should open my windows and shut the air off since it ran for almost 2 days straight and i can imagine what my bill is going to be


But it was just the fan after all...?


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2012261 said:


> But it was just the fan after all...?


The ac was still running i belive, just not the compressor.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2012260 said:


> Still cheaper than your bar bill and won't leave you feeling like crap in the morning. Lol


Touche. ......


----------



## qualitycut

Ive been getting lucky on lawns, been bidding high and no one else around here is calling people back with bids.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2012255 said:


> I'll text you


You gonna text me too?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2012268 said:


> You gonna text me too?


No fair! You posted before I got your message! Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2012268 said:


> You gonna text me too?


What you find out on your mower?


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2012268 said:


> You gonna text me too?


What about me!


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2012263 said:


> The ac was still running i belive, just not the compressor.


The compressor is what uses the power.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2012271 said:


> What you find out on your mower?


I didn't run it today.

I'll be messing around with it tomorrow, gonna be on it most of the day.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2012270 said:


> No fair! You posted before I got your message! Thumbs Up


That's only it reminded me to text you, yet you never texted me your info that Polaris was looking for.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2012278 said:


> That's only it reminded me to text you, yet you never texted me your info that Polaris was looking for.


I'd be happy to text you the info... only thing is he's ALLLLLL the way over here! Thumbs Up


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2012279 said:


> I'd be happy to text you the info... only thing is he's ALLLLLL the way over here! Thumbs Up


But he can buy us lunch when he comes over this way to pick his up!


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2012280 said:


> But he can buy us lunch when he comes over this way to pick his up!


Count me in he can buy me lunch too


----------



## CityGuy

60° clear and calm


----------



## CityGuy

Beautiful morning out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

62° light breeze clear.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light dew.


----------



## CityGuy

Ready for this week to be over already and it's only Tuesday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Put $5,000 worth of storm damage cleanup on the list now too.

Have 1 property in WBL that has 5 trees down, one in Little Canada that has 3 trees down.


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;2012280 said:


> But he can buy us lunch when he comes over this way to pick his up!


I like lunch.


----------



## SnowGuy73

One of the news channels ran a story on terry tranes orchard, apparently they couldn't afford insurance.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;2012299 said:


> I like lunch.


I too enjoy a meal around noon.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;2012300 said:


> One of the news channels ran a story on terry tranes orchard, apparently they couldn't afford insurance.


Was it 5 ?

I saw that one and becuse they are a "small family operation" they could not afford it.

Look at all of us....yet we have all kinds of insurance to protect us...or at least I know I do


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2012280 said:


> But he can buy us lunch when he comes over this way to pick his up!


Good idea!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2012300 said:


> One of the news channels ran a story on terry tranes orchard, apparently they couldn't afford insurance.


Come on...


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;2012302 said:


> Was it 5 ?
> 
> I saw that one and becuse they are a "small family operation" they could not afford it.
> 
> Look at all of us....yet we have all kinds of insurance to protect us...or at least I know I do


It probably was, I've watched 4,5, and 9 this morning.

Agreed.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;2012304 said:


> Come on...


Makes you wonder what other coverage they are lacking...


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2012302 said:


> Was it 5 ?
> 
> I saw that one and becuse they are a "small family operation" they could not afford it.
> 
> Look at all of us....yet we have all kinds of insurance to protect us...or at least I know I do


Right...

AND from the orchard website on the About Us page (I think Abby is one of Terri's daughters)...

_ABBY & RYAN
Abby is an *commercial insurance agent* for RJR Insurance in Minnetonka. She graduated from Minnesota State University in Mankato with a degree in finance._

You're telling me she couldn't hook them up????  :crying:


----------



## Bill1090

58*
Sunny


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;2012307 said:


> Right...
> 
> AND from the orchard website on the About Us page (I think Abby is one of Terri's daughters)...
> 
> _ABBY & RYAN
> Abby is an *commercial insurance agent* for RJR Insurance in Minnetonka. She graduated from Minnesota State University in Mankato with a degree in finance._
> 
> You're telling me she couldn't hook them up????  :crying:


PA voice:

NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!..........


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2012307 said:


> Right...
> 
> AND from the orchard website on the About Us page (I think Abby is one of Terri's daughters)...
> 
> _ABBY & RYAN
> Abby is an *commercial insurance agent* for RJR Insurance in Minnetonka. She graduated from Minnesota State University in Mankato with a degree in finance._
> 
> You're telling me she couldn't hook them up????  :crying:


And now because of her status around the state they will get tons of donations exceeding the cost of the damage. I do not feel sorry for them. Being that ignorant is no excuse and saying you can't afford it is no excuse either.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Doing a quick Google search, crop insurance is about $9.00 and acre, that's with a guaranteed yield and full everything coverage.... For a 155 acre orchard that is only $1395 (assuming trees cover all 155 acres, which is unlikely).

Jim would probably know more about this stuff too.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2012314 said:


> Doing a quick Google search, crop insurance is about $9.00 and acre, that's with a guaranteed yield and full everything coverage.... For a 155 acre orchard that is only $1395 (assuming trees cover all 155 acres, which is unlikely).
> 
> Jim would probably know more about this stuff too.


I smell bull cafe on there part.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2012316 said:


> I smell bull cafe on there part.


Yeah, who knows..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I agree with Ranger. They'll be money ahead.

I wonder how many orchards run like that? $1300 / year? Other than a tornado or late freeze, what would happen?


----------



## Camden

Do any of you guys remember the vegetable stand that used to be setup between Clear Lake and Clearwater along the highway that connects 10 and 94? They lost all of their crops to hail damage one season and they NEVER reopened. They didn't have insurance either. 

Why wouldn't you protect your livelihood? Their sole source of income for the year was that vegetable stand. Some people make the dumbest decisions...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So my young guy now has a note from "the doctor" a chiropractor.

Says light duty restrictions. No lifting of 40 lbs. Avoid repetitive twisting, avoid prolonged bending over.

Again, because he felt he was going to get hit by a push mower rolling down the rear ramp.

Basically a note saying he doesn't have to trim.

No end date. 

I'm cafed.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2012325 said:


> So my young guy now has a note from "the doctor" a chiropractor.
> 
> Says light duty restrictions. No lifting of 40 lbs. Avoid repetitive twisting, avoid prolonged bending over.
> 
> Again, because he felt he was going to get hit by a push mower rolling down the rear ramp.
> 
> Basically a note saying he doesn't have to trim.
> 
> No end date.
> 
> I'm cafed.....


These issues will drive me away from this business before anything else.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;2012324 said:


> Do any of you guys remember the vegetable stand that used to be setup between Clear Lake and Clearwater along the highway that connects 10 and 94? They lost all of their crops to hail damage one season and they NEVER reopened. They didn't have insurance either.
> 
> Why wouldn't you protect your livelihood? Their sole source of income for the year was that vegetable stand. Some people make the dumbest decisions...


Guessing the same reason some people dont want to pay $10.00 a month for renters insurance.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2012326 said:


> These issues will drive me away from this business before anything else.


I thought you weren't going to have these problems this season?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2012325 said:


> So my young guy now has a note from "the doctor" a chiropractor.
> 
> Says light duty restrictions. No lifting of 40 lbs. Avoid repetitive twisting, avoid prolonged bending over.
> 
> Again, because he felt he was going to get hit by a push mower rolling down the rear ramp.
> 
> Basically a note saying he doesn't have to trim.
> 
> No end date.
> 
> I'm cafed.....


Hate to say it but you should have dumped him when you first thought about it.

That sucks you have to deal with that


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2012325 said:


> So my young guy now has a note from "the doctor" a chiropractor.
> 
> Says light duty restrictions. No lifting of 40 lbs. Avoid repetitive twisting, avoid prolonged bending over.
> 
> Again, because he felt he was going to get hit by a push mower rolling down the rear ramp.
> 
> Basically a note saying he doesn't have to trim.
> 
> No end date.
> 
> I'm cafed.....


Maybe the other employees will make his life miserable now so he quits...


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2012314 said:


> Doing a quick Google search, crop insurance is about $9.00 and acre, that's with a guaranteed yield and full everything coverage.... For a 155 acre orchard that is only $1395 (assuming trees cover all 155 acres, which is unlikely).
> 
> Jim would probably know more about this stuff too.


Would they need a different insurance because of people coming there and they are trees?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2012334 said:


> Would they need a different insurance because of people coming there and they are trees?


No idea, guessing their general liability insurance would have personal injury coverage in it.. I would hope anyway.


----------



## qualitycut

My buddy says they do great when they get storm damage on crops


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2012325 said:


> So my young guy now has a note from "the doctor" a chiropractor.
> 
> Says light duty restrictions. No lifting of 40 lbs. Avoid repetitive twisting, avoid prolonged bending over.
> 
> Again, because he felt he was going to get hit by a push mower rolling down the rear ramp.
> 
> Basically a note saying he doesn't have to trim.
> 
> No end date.
> 
> I'm cafed.....


Here's what I would do. I would tell him because he doesn't know how the day to day is going to be he has to drive his own vehicle from job site to job site in case he has to leave. Basically what that will force him to quit There would be nothing against that because everybody else can't quit and drive him home therefore he will have to spend his own money on gas not have as many hours and he'll quit


----------



## NorthernProServ

Ranger620;2012338 said:


> Here's what I would do. I would tell him because he doesn't know how the day to day is going to be he has to drive his own vehicle from job site to job site in case he has to leave. Basically what that will force him to quit There would be nothing against that because everybody else can't quit and drive him home therefore he will have to spend his own money on gas not have as many hours and he'll quit


Sounds like a good idea to me!


----------



## Ranger620

NorthernProServ;2012339 said:


> Sounds like a good idea to me!


Come to think about it you could also not pay drivetime essentially forcing him to punch out after every job and punch back in at the next location


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2012338 said:


> Here's what I would do. I would tell him because he doesn't know how the day to day is going to be he has to drive his own vehicle from job site to job site in case he has to leave. Basically what that will force him to quit There would be nothing against that because everybody else can't quit and drive him home therefore he will have to spend his own money on gas not have as many hours and he'll quit


This! Great idea!

Or is he ever late? Document even if he is one minute late, fire him for attendance...

He either needs to quit or be terminated for violating policy, otherwise it will look like you are retaliating...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2012332 said:


> Maybe the other employees will make his life miserable now so he quits...


He's already claiming he's being harassed.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;2012340 said:


> Come to think about it you could also not pay drivetime essentially forcing him to punch out after every job and punch back in at the next location


That cannot be done. Contact the DoL&I.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2012342 said:


> This! Great idea!
> 
> Or is he ever late? Document even if he is one minute late, fire him for attendance...
> 
> He either needs to quit or be terminated for violating policy, otherwise it will look like you are retaliating...


Right, but if I fire him for being late, what about the other guys that punch in 2-3 minutes late.

This will definitely play out all summer now.

Figured out the backpack blowers only weigh 25 lbs, his restriction is 40 lbs.

Also doesn't say he can't push mow. Just says no lifting over 40 lbs, no repetitive twisting and avoid prolonged bending over.

Trimmer back.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2012347 said:


> That cannot be done. Contact the DoL&I.


I have not Asked doli but seems realistic. Maybe if he's in your vehicle but in his own you should be able to otherwise his vehicle becomes your responsibility. That's just me thinking and not asking doli


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;2012352 said:


> I have not Asked doli but seems realistic. Maybe if he's in your vehicle but in his own you should be able to otherwise his vehicle becomes your responsibility. That's just me thinking and not asking doli


I need to figure out how to let him go on the basis he's a morale drain. The other two are tired of working with him.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2012346 said:


> He's already claiming he's being harassed.


This guy is setting himself up for Unemployment on your dime...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2012354 said:


> This guy is setting himself up for Unemployment on your dime...


I have multiple texts from him needing a day off, basically every 7-10 days. I can get the unemployment denied.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2012355 said:


> I have multiple texts from him needing a day off, basically every 7-10 days. I can get the unemployment denied.


Can't you just start cutting his hours? Down to 20 hrs a week to start??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;2012356 said:


> Can't you just start cutting his hours? Down to 20 hrs a week to start??


He's got someone in his ear. Just like when he was doing truck inspections, but had no idea what he was looking at. Or writing down bad brakes when they aren't bad.

If I start cutting his hours I'm afraid he'll claim retaliation/harassment.

I'm interested to see if he goes back to the chiropractor tonight to get a note saying he can't run a blower.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2012358 said:


> He's got someone in his ear. Just like when he was doing truck inspections, but had no idea what he was looking at. Or writing down bad brakes when they aren't bad.
> 
> If I start cutting his hours I'm afraid he'll claim retaliation/harassment.
> 
> I'm interested to see if he goes back to the chiropractor tonight to get a note saying he can't run a blower.


Sounds like a tough situation... I don't know what I'd do... consult an employment attorney?


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2012361 said:


> Sounds like a tough situation... I don't know what I'd do... consult an employment attorney?


I think this is where I would go. Just a simple consultation fee couldn't be more than $100-200 money well spent


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2012354 said:


> This guy is setting himself up for Unemployment on your dime...


I think we said he was up to something a long time ago


----------



## Polarismalibu

The civil defense sirens are going off in Plymouth


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2012363 said:


> I think this is where I would go. Just a simple consultation fee couldn't be more than $100-200 money well spent


Right... go to that Patrick McGuiness guy that is at all the MNLA stuff... couldn't hurt...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2012365 said:


> I think we said he was up to something a long time ago


Yeah... this weasel is pissing me off and he doesn't even work for me!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Who sells unilok around here besides patio town?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2012370 said:


> Who sells unilok around here besides patio town?


Wheeler? I think?


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2012370 said:


> Who sells unilok around here besides patio town?


Dealer Locator

Bachman's
10050 6th Ave. No.
Plymouth
Minnesota
55441
(763) 541-1188

Wheeler Lumber Supply
11151 Chaparral
Shakoppe
Minnesota
55337
(952) 894-4400


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;2012373 said:


> Bachman's
> 6010 Lyndale Avenue South
> Minneapolis, MN 55419
> 612.861.9266
> 
> Wheeler Lumber Supply
> 11151 Chaparral
> Shakoppe
> Minnesota
> 55337
> (952) 894-4400


FIFY:salute:


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2012374 said:


> FIFY:salute:


I was trying to give him one closer to him. Don't know if they all have them so I deffer to you kind sir...:waving:
Oh, I had to google FIFY. :laughing:


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bachmans is out and wheeler don't carry them


----------



## Polarismalibu

I'm gonna end up having to drive to Chicago for a cafing pallet of pavers


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2012376 said:


> Bachmans is out and wheeler don't carry them


Better tell Unilock to update their site then.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2012377 said:


> I'm gonna end up having to drive to Chicago for a cafing pallet of pavers


Hebron Brick & Block
2300 Main Ave.
Fargo
North Dakota
58103
(701) 280-2000

The Tessman Company
610 39th St N
Fargo
North Dakota
58102
(701) 232-7238


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2012325 said:


> So my young guy now has a note from "the doctor" a chiropractor.
> 
> Says light duty restrictions. No lifting of 40 lbs. Avoid repetitive twisting, avoid prolonged bending over.
> 
> Again, because he felt he was going to get hit by a push mower rolling down the rear ramp.
> 
> Basically a note saying he doesn't have to trim.
> 
> No end date.
> 
> I'm cafed.....


My buddy broke his leg and wanted to work, they have nothing for him to do. Look into ot.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2012377 said:


> I'm gonna end up having to drive to Chicago for a cafing pallet of pavers


Kempen Backyard Stone
5340 FRIEDECK RD
Eau Claire
Wisconsin
54701
(715) 832-2325


----------



## Polarismalibu

There special order at most places is half the problem


----------



## mnlefty

qualitycut;2012382 said:


> My buddy broke his leg and wanted to work, they have nothing for him to do. Look into ot.


This... they can't force you to find light duty work for him, you're not a government entity or bound by union contracts. If his restrictions mean he can't perform the essential functions of the job that's his problem.

He's got someone who knows how to milk the system backing him, probably time for you to get a professional opinion from someone who knows how to protect the employer.


----------



## Ranger620

mnlefty;2012389 said:


> This... they can't force you to find light duty work for him, you're not a government entity or bound by union contracts. If his restrictions mean he can't perform the essential functions of the job that's his problem.
> 
> He's got someone who knows how to milk the system backing him, probably time for you to get a professional opinion from someone who knows how to protect the employer.


Just thinking out loud but won't that just get turned into work comp then. The way I always understood it was if they get hurt on the job and have restrictions you either find light duty or turn it into work comp


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

mnlefty;2012389 said:


> This... they can't force you to find light duty work for him, you're not a government entity or bound by union contracts. If his restrictions mean he can't perform the essential functions of the job that's his problem.
> 
> He's got someone who knows how to milk the system backing him, probably time for you to get a professional opinion from someone who knows how to protect the employer.


My other guys said he was on the phone with a lawyer while they were driving around. And yes, he has someone in his ear.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2012390 said:


> Just thinking out loud but won't that just get turned into work comp then. The way I always understood it was if they get hurt on the job and have restrictions you either find light duty or turn it into work comp


That sounds right


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2012391 said:


> My other guys said he was on the phone with a lawyer while they were driving around. And yes, he has someone in his ear.


Jesus... you need to retain a lawyer ASAP...


----------



## mnlefty

Ranger620;2012390 said:


> Just thinking out loud but won't that just get turned into work comp then. The way I always understood it was if they get hurt on the job and have restrictions you either find light duty or turn it into work comp


Might be the lesser evil at this point... not sure how one claim affects a rating/rates for work comp but at least you rid yourself of a weasel on payroll. Work comp payments to him aren't directly out of lawn's pocket, work comp is insurance. At that point the weasel is also likely forced to show rehab efforts or looking for other suitable work.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

mnlefty;2012394 said:


> Might be the lesser evil at this point... not sure how one claim affects a rating/rates for work comp but at least you rid yourself of a weasel on payroll. Work comp payments to him aren't directly out of lawn's pocket, work comp is insurance. At that point the weasel is also likely forced to show rehab efforts or looking for other suitable work.


It was turned into work comp last week.

He brought a note, giving restrictions. Nowhere does it was the employee CANNOT do certain things, only to avoid repetitive twisting and prolonged bending. No lifting over 40 lbs.

To me that says he can ride a mower, do push mowing, and run a blower, even though it says light duty.

If he can ride on an Exmark at 12 mph across ACRES of grass and not hurt his back that's supposedly sore, he can run a self propelled push mower.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My biggest problem right now is he thinks I'm harassing him because I told him to grab a blower. I guess yesterday he just sat in the truck most of the day.


----------



## qualitycut

Account takes 1 hr for 2 guys are trimming 1 mowing how much?


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2012395 said:


> It was turned into work comp last week.
> 
> He brought a note, giving restrictions. Nowhere does it was the employee CANNOT do certain things, only to avoid repetitive twisting and prolonged bending. No lifting over 40 lbs.
> 
> To me that says he can ride a mower, do push mowing, and run a blower, even though it says light duty.
> 
> If he can ride on an Exmark at 12 mph across ACRES of grass and not hurt his back that's supposedly sore, he can run a self propelled push mower.


If he can sit on a mower and bounce around his back does not hurt.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2012397 said:


> Account takes 1 hr for 2 guys are trimming 1 mowing how much?


Whatever you need for 3 man hours.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2012399 said:


> Whatever you need for 3 man hours.


It takes us 1 hr total with 2 guys. Im at 110 just feels low some days


----------



## qualitycut

1st snow plow call today


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2012401 said:


> 1st snow plow call today


Jesus.....as much as I want winter here, not ready for the phone calls for bids.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2012396 said:


> My biggest problem right now is he thinks I'm harassing him because I told him to grab a blower. I guess yesterday he just sat in the truck most of the day.


You gotta find a loophole to dump him. Or catch him moving around just fine


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2012404 said:


> You gotta find a loophole to dump him. Or catch him moving around just fine


This.........


----------



## Greenery

Follow him around on the weekend. Or believe him when he says he's hurt and go with the program. Do you really think he's defrauding you? Even if you get rid of him he will still collect I would think.


----------



## djagusch

Couldn't bano resolve his back issues in one visit or make him disappear.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2012314 said:


> Doing a quick Google search, crop insurance is about $9.00 and acre, that's with a guaranteed yield and full everything coverage.... For a 155 acre orchard that is only $1395 (assuming trees cover all 155 acres, which is unlikely).
> 
> Jim would probably know more about this stuff too.


She said on the radio yesterday that it's not regular crop insurance. Its some special insurance that's outrageous in price according to her.


----------



## mnlefty

LwnmwrMan22;2012396 said:


> My biggest problem right now is he thinks I'm harassing him because I told him to grab a blower. I guess yesterday he just sat in the truck most of the day.


There it is right there... get the other guys to quietly document exact times on their phones or something and you have just cause for refusal to work.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

mnlefty;2012411 said:


> There it is right there... get the other guys to quietly document exact times on their phones or something and you have just cause for refusal to work.


This is what my insurance gal said. I called her for a local employment attorney. She said don't worry about it, it's a work comp claim. If he sues for harassment, I have employee practices coverage to cover that.

I also have free employment law access through the agency.

Tomorrow however, I'll be calling Pat McGuinness, like CB and djaug said.

I'm sure tomorrow he will have a restriction saying he can only lift 10 lbs and can't push anything, even though the mower is self propelled. I will have him mow the roughest properties with the Exmark.


----------



## Ranger620

djagusch;2012409 said:


> Couldn't bano resolve his back issues in one visit or make him disappear.


Lol this could be the best resolution


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2012413 said:


> This is what my insurance gal said. I called her for a local employment attorney. She said don't worry about it, it's a work comp claim. If he sues for harassment, I have employee practices coverage to cover that.
> 
> I also have free employment law access through the agency.
> 
> Tomorrow however, I'll be calling Pat McGuinness, like CB and djaug said.
> 
> I'm sure tomorrow he will have a restriction saying he can only lift 10 lbs and can't push anything, even though the mower is self propelled. I will have him mow the roughest properties with the Exmark.


Now your on the right path. Go banno on him. Facebook creep him if he's on there to see if he's doing any weekend fun


----------



## ryde307

Ranger620;2012415 said:


> Now your on the right path. Go banno on him. Facebook creep him if he's on there to see if he's doing any weekend fun


Or bragging to his friends about getting to slack and get paid. People are idiots and will share that info.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2012410 said:


> She said on the radio yesterday that it's not regular crop insurance. Its some special insurance that's outrageous in price according to her.


Would make sense its a tree that takes years to grow not corn


----------



## Ranger620

ryde307;2012416 said:


> Or bragging to his friends about getting to slack and get paid. People are idiots and will share that info.


Yup. Social media can be your worst nightmare.


----------



## qualitycut

Tell him everyone gets friday off and we are going tubing behind the boat and see if he wants to go


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;2012419 said:


> Tell him everyone gets friday off and we are going tubing behind the boat and see if he wants to go


Tell him you are shutting down for the summer and will have shovel work for him come November.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2012413 said:


> This is what my insurance gal said. I called her for a local employment attorney. She said don't worry about it, it's a work comp claim. If he sues for harassment, I have employee practices coverage to cover that.
> 
> I also have free employment law access through the agency.
> 
> Tomorrow however, I'll be calling Pat McGuinness, like CB and djaug said.
> 
> I'm sure tomorrow he will have a restriction saying he can only lift 10 lbs and can't push anything, even though the mower is self propelled. I will have him mow the roughest properties with the Exmark.


Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2012419 said:


> Tell him everyone gets friday off and we are going tubing behind the boat and see if he wants to go


Bowling, batting cages, shooting range.

Talked to my agent again. He may or may not have told the adjuster that he felt he can ride a mower, because we have air ride mowers.

Sounds like the Ferris mowers are going to the shop the rest of the week.

Also, I'm headed to Home Depot in an hour to pick up a hand held blower.

If he shows up with a weight restriction of 15 lbs, guess what will be in the truck tomorrow morning. If he doesn't, it'll get returned.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2012395 said:


> It was turned into work comp last week.
> 
> He brought a note, giving restrictions. Nowhere does it was the employee CANNOT do certain things, only to avoid repetitive twisting and prolonged bending. No lifting over 40 lbs.
> 
> To me that says he can ride a mower, do push mowing, and run a blower, even though it says light duty.
> 
> If he can ride on an Exmark at 12 mph across ACRES of grass and not hurt his back that's supposedly sore, he can run a self propelled push mower.


self propelled?

Cafe that
Drop his hours until he brings a fit for duty certified MD Letter
Till then it's push mower time
So,......He gets dropped off at a school and picked up at 7Pm

with a PUSH MOWER and a gas can.

self propelled?....NOPE
You can't afford all employees to operate the gas guzzler ztr.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2012422 said:


> Bowling, batting cages, shooting range.
> 
> Talked to my agent again. He may or may not have told the adjuster that he felt he can ride a mower, because we have air ride mowers.
> 
> Sounds like the Ferris mowers are going to the shop the rest of the week.
> 
> Also, I'm headed to Home Depot in an hour to pick up a hand held blower.
> 
> If he shows up with a weight restriction of 15 lbs, guess what will be in the truck tomorrow morning. If he doesn't, it'll get returned.


You should just sell everything and write a book


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2012424 said:


> You should just sell everything and write a book


I'd buy it lol


----------



## qualitycut

Always nice to get a random text from a customer saying the yard looks great.


----------



## qualitycut

I think lwmr isnt getting enough attention at home so he comes on here and makes up stories.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2012427 said:


> I think lwmr isnt getting enough attention at home so he comes on here and makes up stories.


Kinda like SSS's kidnapping incident.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2012430 said:


> Kinda like SSS's kidnapping incident.


Attention *****s


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2012431 said:


> Attention *****s


I guess were all to boring


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2012422 said:


> Bowling, batting cages, shooting range.
> 
> Talked to my agent again. He may or may not have told the adjuster that he felt he can ride a mower, because we have air ride mowers.
> 
> Sounds like the Ferris mowers are going to the shop the rest of the week.
> 
> Also, I'm headed to Home Depot in an hour to pick up a hand held blower.
> 
> If he shows up with a weight restriction of 15 lbs, guess what will be in the truck tomorrow morning. If he doesn't, it'll get returned.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2012441 said:


>


Someone might have to start it for him though


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Why? You can start a handheld blower without twisting or prolonged bending over. I'm also going to go get a 1 gallon gas can so he can't say he can't lift the 5 gallon cans. 

If he has further restrictions than that, tomorrow he can sort my receipts in the driveway with all the deer flies buzzing his head.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2012443 said:


> Someone might have to start it for him though


Since we're are full of good ideas to help him I got a good one. 
Party at lawns house. Everyone bring White Castle. Get a Biffy for the weekend. Of course make sure it's the hottest weekend. Monday morning his first job is to clean the biffy


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2012446 said:


> Since we're are full of good ideas to help him I got a good one.
> Party at lawns house. Everyone bring White Castle. Get a Biffy for the weekend. Of course make sure it's the hottest weekend. Monday morning his first job is to clean the biffy


And lwmr can have 2 beers and the kid can look for his glasses after too


----------



## albhb3

all you guys can feel better saw someones powerstroke burning coolant like it was winter out today...I think it was cooked...plus the driver looked like a chick but was a guy


----------



## Ranger620

albhb3;2012448 said:


> all you guys can feel better saw someones powerstroke burning coolant like it was winter out today...I think it was cooked...plus the driver looked like a chick but was a guy


I don't feel better mine goes thru about a gallon a month


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2012447 said:


> And lwmr can have 2 beers and the kid can look for his glasses after too


Wow. :crying:


----------



## NorthernProServ

Ranger620;2012446 said:


> Since we're are full of good ideas to help him I got a good one.
> Party at lawns house. Everyone bring White Castle. Get a Biffy for the weekend. Of course make sure it's the hottest weekend. Monday morning his first job is to clean the biffy


He can hand wash all of our trucks....damn nvm...that involves...

twisting
bending
reaching
kneeling
:laughing:

Guess I still got to do that one myself!


----------



## albhb3

NorthernProServ;2012451 said:


> He can hand wash all of our trucks....damn nvm...that involves...
> 
> twisting
> bending
> reaching
> kneeling
> :laughing:
> 
> Guess I still got to do that one myself!


me thinking 5 gallon bucket on casters he can sit his kiester on it and roll around


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Cityguy -

If you haven't bought a handheld yet, I will have one for sale in a week or two for $100. Echo PB250LN.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2012455 said:


> Cityguy -
> 
> If you haven't bought a handheld yet, I will have one for sale in a week or two for $100. Echo PB250LN.


Geez how much is this guy costing you?


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2012447 said:


> And lwmr can have 2 beers and the kid can look for his glasses after too


Ouch.... I'll bring the Angry Orchards!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2012459 said:


> Geez how much is this guy costing you?


It's a game now. It's the only way I can handle the stress.

My wife is a job care nurse, deals with work comp physicals all the time. She said if he comes back with further restrictions, it'll be an ENORMOUS red flag.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My insurance agent read the report the adjuster is sending to the chiropractor. It was about 3 minutes of reasons why they are denying further chiropractor appointments.


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;2012461 said:


> Ouch.... I'll bring the Angry Orchards!


I'll bring the Fireball!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2012465 said:


> My insurance agent read the report the adjuster is sending to the chiropractor. It was about 3 minutes of reasons why they are denying further chiropractor appointments.


So your insurance isnt paying for anymore?


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2012466 said:


> I'll bring the Fireball!


Oooo geez......


----------



## andersman02

qualitycut;2012400 said:


> It takes us 1 hr total with 2 guys. Im at 110 just feels low some days


Res or com?
I wish I could get that, there are outfits here (out of bloomington) that would win it for $70, I'd be at around 100 plus or minus depending.

We lost one, that was apart of 4 property contract, due to price this year. Took about 2 mh. Originally priced way low by my father and have been raising every other year a bit. This year it was at 85/week which is still low. Lost it due to price. Had been doing for last 5 years. All other properties in contract were priced at similar rates. Company who won it does many resi for $30/cheaper per week. We are at 35 for same yards.

Don't get me started with the bidding season stress.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2012464 said:


> It's a game now. It's the only way I can handle the stress.
> 
> My wife is a job care nurse, deals with work comp physicals all the time. She said if he comes back with further restrictions, it'll be an ENORMOUS red flag.


No doubt... if he does, that guarantees he has someone in his back pocket...


----------



## TKLAWN

cbservicesllc;2012466 said:


> I'll bring the Fireball!


Oh boy! .... Angry balls.

Yes please!


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2012470 said:


> No doubt... if he does, that guarantees he has someone in his back pocket...


If Obama had a son.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2012465 said:


> My insurance agent read the report the adjuster is sending to the chiropractor. It was about 3 minutes of reasons why they are denying further chiropractor appointments.


Sweet! Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2012472 said:


> Oh boy! .... Angry balls.
> 
> Yes please!


Have you tried jack fire? A lot smoother and not a thick as fireball


----------



## cbservicesllc

andersman02;2012469 said:


> Res or com?
> I wish I could get that, there are outfits here (out of bloomington) that would win it for $70, I'd be at around 100 plus or minus depending.
> 
> We lost one, that was apart of 4 property contract, due to price this year. Took about 2 mh. Originally priced way low by my father and have been raising every other year a bit. This year it was at 85/week which is still low. Lost it due to price. Had been doing for last 5 years. All other properties in contract were priced at similar rates. Company who won it does many resi for $30/cheaper per week. We are at 35 for same yards.
> 
> Don't get me started with the bidding season stress.....


Ughhhh... nothing I hate more than lowt ballers

I mean... besides employees abusing the system...


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2012447 said:


> And lwmr can have 2 beers and the kid can look for his glasses after too


Lol what a Richard


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2012475 said:


> Have you tried jack fire? A lot smoother and not a thick as fireball


I haven't.

The locals have Fireball on tap so it's kinda the go to.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ever get those jobs that feel like they will never end? This one feels like it's been all month just one thing after another


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2012480 said:


> Ever get those jobs that feel like they will never end? This one feels like it's been all month just one thing after another


As long as the numbers keep increasing to the left of the decimal, those are the best kind.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2012483 said:


> As long as the numbers keep increasing to the left of the decimal, those are the best kind.


I shoulda Said one thing after another not going as planned. I wish the number would go up I would feel way better


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2012466 said:


> I'll bring the Fireball!


Can't drink that any more. Did you see they banned it in 4 countries cause it contains a chemical they put in antifreeze. But the U.S. Says it's ok. Lol


----------



## SnowGuy73

Another beautiful night out.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2012487 said:


> Can't drink that any more. Did you see they banned it in 4 countries cause it contains a chemical they put in antifreeze. But the U.S. Says it's ok. Lol


wtf I never saw that before


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2012489 said:


> wtf I never saw that before


Here ya go
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/10/29/fireball-whiskey-recall_n_6067486.html


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;2012487 said:


> Can't drink that any more. Did you see they banned it in 4 countries cause it contains a chemical they put in antifreeze. But the U.S. Says it's ok. Lol


Is it the same one as in MIO almost all the other squeeze water flavor mixes?
Edit: yes it is. Used to "suspend" the concentrate in the liquid.


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;2012491 said:


> Is it the same one as in MIO almost all the other squeeze water flavor mixes?


Ya something like that not real sure.. I dont drink it often enough to worry about it.


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;2012492 said:


> Ya something like that not real sure.. I dont drink it often enough to worry about it.


Just read that....thanks.


----------



## Ranger620

This is part of the articale I find crazy
The U.S. Food and Drug Administration says propylene glycol is "generally recognized as safe" for use in food, where it is used to enhance flavor by absorbing water


----------



## Camden

Never had Fireball. I'm a beer guy but I'll drink some Grey Goose if it's available.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2012491 said:


> Is it the same one as in MIO almost all the other squeeze water flavor mixes?
> Edit: yes it is. Used to "suspend" the concentrate in the liquid.


Right.....


----------



## banonea

mnlefty;2012394 said:


> Might be the lesser evil at this point... not sure how one claim affects a rating/rates for work comp but at least you rid yourself of a weasel on payroll. Work comp payments to him aren't directly out of lawn's pocket, work comp is insurance. At that point the weasel is also likely forced to show rehab efforts or looking for other suitable work.


Depends on how much it ends up being. I had a girl the t worked for me, tried to carry a box of siding like the guys and hurt her back. said she could do light duty, I wouldn't let her back on the site till the doctor cleared her, she collected for 6 months till she refused to follow the doctors recommendations then WC kicked he off, 2 weeks later I let her go for her attitude ( yes, you can do that) and lack of work ethic. Let the little ***** collect WC, that is why we all pay thousands of dollars a year. if you haven't had many claims, it won't hurt your rate.


----------



## banonea

NorthernProServ;2012403 said:


> Jesus.....as much as I want winter here, not ready for the phone calls for bids.


Already prepping mine to send out.......bring it onpayuppayuppayuppayup


----------



## banonea

djagusch;2012409 said:


> Couldn't bano resolve his back issues in one visit or make him disappear.


Yes I could


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2012413 said:


> This is what my insurance gal said. I called her for a local employment attorney. She said don't worry about it, it's a work comp claim. If he sues for harassment, I have employee practices coverage to cover that.
> 
> I also have free employment law access through the agency.
> 
> Tomorrow however, I'll be calling Pat McGuinness, like CB and djaug said.
> 
> I'm sure tomorrow he will have a restriction saying he can only lift 10 lbs and can't push anything, even though the mower is self propelled. *I will have him mow the roughest properties with the Exmark*.


film it, and make him sigh a letter saying he asked to be on the mower before he dose


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I don't get how guys can buy new equipment and hire employees and pay for proper insurance along with taxes for 20-25 a yard and then pay sales tax out of that money. Or send guys to properties for 180 month. 9 man hours of mowing per month. Another 2 hours between spray/fert and keep beds clear and pay for spray/fert.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

WTF. I just wanna go home and go to bed. Went to dinner with the family at Applebee's, took an hour+. horribly slow. Picked up the blower and gas can for tomorrow.

Went over to the high school to pick up a mower, busted a guy for messing with the irrigation system. He had broken into the enclosure. I blocked his truck off with my trailer so he couldn't leave and called the cops. 

Just now finally getting the chance to head home to get to bed.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I seriously could have a reality show with the right producing company.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2012513 said:


> I don't get how guys can buy new equipment and hire employees and pay for proper insurance along with taxes for 20-25 a yard and then pay sales tax out of that money. Or send guys to properties for 180 month. 9 man hours of mowing per month. Another 2 hours between spray/fert and keep beds clear and pay for spray/fert.


20-25 and that INCLUDES tax?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2012514 said:


> Went over to the high school to pick up a mower, busted a guy for messing with the irrigation system. He had broken into the enclosure. I blocked his truck off with my trailer so he couldn't leave and called the cops.


WTF would he do that for?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2012516 said:


> 20-25 and that INCLUDES tax?


Yes........sadly


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2012517 said:


> WTF would he do that for?


They have had a lot of people that screw with the irrigation. They climb the fence and turn the water off. Some are coaches who think their field is too wet. Sometimes the irrigation controller time resets, then it goes off in the middle of a game.

I'm not sure about tonight. Everything is set to turn after 10 pm. All the fields are dark. Sometimes I wonder if it isn't just people that think the school is wasting water.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Watched Kenny Chesney land at the airport last Friday in owatonna and didn't know it


----------



## Deershack

LwnmwrMan22;2012455 said:


> Cityguy -
> 
> If you haven't bought a handheld yet, I will have one for sale in a week or two for $100. Echo PB250LN.


Did you get my PM?


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2012465 said:


> My insurance agent read the report the adjuster is sending to the chiropractor. It was about 3 minutes of reasons why they are denying further chiropractor appointments.


Told ya.........
and just the same
Chiropractic advise don't mean didly squat

so the restrictions are bogus claims unless an MD agrees
and makes a certified statement


----------



## CityGuy

64° few clouds


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like a few showers coming right down 94 this morning.


----------



## CityGuy

Salt is here I guess. Must have been 10 or so end dumps just headed to the salt shed.


----------



## CityGuy

Beautiful out right now.


----------



## CityGuy

Day 3 of mowing. Slow process with the tall thick weeds.


----------



## SnowGuy73

62° light breeze few clouds.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Moderate dew.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2012513 said:


> I don't get how guys can buy new equipment and hire employees and pay for proper insurance along with taxes for 20-25 a yard and then pay sales tax out of that money. Or send guys to properties for 180 month. 9 man hours of mowing per month. Another 2 hours between spray/fert and keep beds clear and pay for spray/fert.


Its easy, those are the guys i see starting at 6 and still out when im coming home from dinner at 8 or so everynight and driving a junk truck with junk mowers.


----------



## qualitycut

Ali lucia looking good today


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2012543 said:


> Its easy, those are the guys i see starting at 6 and still out when im coming home from dinner at 8 or so everynight and driving a junk truck with junk mowers.


Whoa whoa whoa whoa..

Wait, what?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2012543 said:


> Its easy, those are the guys i see starting at 6 and still out when im coming home from dinner at 8 or so everynight and driving a junk truck with junk mowers.


We have 2 new companies. One is a younger guy and the other is a guy under 30 y/o. Anyway they have new stuff and decent trucks. I don't get it. Even without any payments it doesn't pencil out. Send 2 guys to a property for 1/2 hour. That 1 man hour. Let's say 1 makes 10 and the other 15. That's 12.50 right there in just payroll, then add payroll tax and insurance and everything else and pay sales tax


----------



## Bill1090

62*
Mostly sunny.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

https://www.yahoo.com/food/yes-you-really-can-order-from-the-mcdonalds-124671001907.html


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Employee A showed up with new restrictions saying no pushing or pulling over 75 lbs.

Can still run a blower. But now he can't run the 30" push mower.

Gotta go find the lightest 20" nonpropelled mower I can find.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2012550 said:


> Employee A showed up with new restrictions saying no pushing or pulling over 75 lbs.
> 
> Can still run a blower. But now he can't run the 30" push mower.
> 
> Gotta go find the lightest 20" nonpropelled mower I can find.


http://m.sears.com/black-decker-18-in-electric-lawn-mower/p-07137006000P?tName=lightweight-lawn-mower.html

Only 40 pounds


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2012550 said:


> Employee A showed up with new restrictions saying no pushing or pulling over 75 lbs.
> 
> Can still run a blower. But now he can't run the 30" push mower.
> 
> Gotta go find the lightest 20" nonpropelled mower I can find.


What about the old fashioned type with no motor??


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2012550 said:


> Employee A showed up with new restrictions saying no pushing or pulling over 75 lbs.
> 
> Can still run a blower. But now he can't run the 30" push mower.
> 
> Gotta go find the lightest 20" nonpropelled mower I can find.


Are these notes actually coming from a doc? It sounds like he goes home each day and writes his own. Or he is on here and reads what you say each day and has a new restriction to match it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;2012556 said:


> What about the old fashioned type with no motor??


i have one. it came in a storage locker I bought


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2012557 said:


> Are these notes actually coming from a doc? It sounds like he goes home each day and writes his own. Or he is on here and reads what you say each day and has a new restriction to match it.


He works harder at not working than actually working.

I found a Husqvarna that's 60 lbs, but $300.

Headed to Menard's / WalMart. Just trying to decide how much I wanna play this game.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;2012556 said:


> What about the old fashioned type with no motor??


I also need to have the work be done halfway professionally.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2012550 said:


> Employee A showed up with new restrictions saying no pushing or pulling over 75 lbs.
> 
> Can still run a blower. But now he can't run the 30" push mower.
> 
> Gotta go find the lightest 20" nonpropelled mower I can find.


Get one with giant rear wheels


----------



## unit28

You're still café d

I thought he has a fear of push mowers
You're going down for mental anguish too


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2012561 said:


> He works harder at not working than actually working.
> 
> I found a Husqvarna that's 60 lbs, but $300.
> 
> Headed to Menard's / WalMart. Just trying to decide how much I wanna play this game.


I think you talk to much about employees on here. Funny, you said on here you were gonna let him go and nows he's injured and has your hands tied. I know you want to vent, but you also need to remember that others can see everything just like Facebook. Same for your competitors and friends in the biz also probably know more than they need to.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2012561 said:


> He works harder at not working than actually working.
> 
> I found a Husqvarna that's 60 lbs, but $300.
> 
> Headed to Menard's / WalMart. Just trying to decide how much I wanna play this game.


125 for mtd push at Menards


----------



## qualitycut

Why not just tell him you have no work this week


----------



## Camden

CityGuy;2012539 said:


> Day 3 of mowing. Slow process with the tall thick weeds.


What style mower? Flail, rotary or disc? If you've got the right style mower and the right amount of horsepower you shouldn't have to drive any slower than normal. I bet you're not using the optimal setup for what you're doing.


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;2012574 said:


> What style mower? Flail, rotary or disc? If you've got the right style mower and the right amount of horsepower you shouldn't have to drive any slower than normal. I bet you're not using the optimal setup for what you're doing.


I agree with the right setup you dont have to slow down. Although if the grass is wet that can slow you a bit but ditches should be easy as there mowed a few times a year. Flail mower Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2012568 said:


> I think you talk to much about employees on here. Funny, you said on here you were gonna let him go and nows he's injured and has your hands tied. I know you want to vent, but you also need to remember that others can see everything just like Facebook. Same for your competitors and friends in the biz also probably know more than they need to.


Tired of my "whining", eh?

Got an email in, wondering if I can change his hours to weekends. He can mow my schools while I trim.

He won't appreciate that offer.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2012581 said:


> Tired of my "whining", eh?
> 
> Got an email in, wondering if I can change his hours to weekends. He can mow my schools while I trim.
> 
> He won't appreciate that offer.


Nope. Telling you how it is


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2012581 said:


> Tired of my "whining", eh?
> 
> Got an email in, wondering if I can change his hours to weekends. He can mow my schools while I trim.
> 
> He won't appreciate that offer.


Now there's an idea. Plus you can keep an eye on him


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2012561 said:


> He works harder at not working than actually working.
> 
> I found a Husqvarna that's 60 lbs, but $300.
> 
> Headed to Menard's / WalMart. Just trying to decide how much I wanna play this game.


Home Depot has a $200 non propelled Lawn Boy.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2012581 said:


> Tired of my "whining", eh?


Jim could easily be right though so don't just dismiss what he's saying.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2012585 said:


> Jim could easily be right though so don't just dismiss what he's saying.


I don't dismiss it. And I know there are WAY more lurkers here than we all realize.

However. I'm required by law to follow his work restrictions. I am buying equipment so he can continue to work and get paid.

I am accommodating him to the best of my abilities. Doesn't mean I don't have an opinion, doesn't mean I can't express it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2012586 said:


> I don't dismiss it. And I know there are WAY more lurkers here than we all realize.
> 
> However. I'm required by law to follow his work restrictions. I am buying equipment so he can continue to work and get paid.
> 
> I am accommodating him to the best of my abilities. Doesn't mean I don't have an opinion, doesn't mean I can't express it.


The way most of us following this is. You want to fire him so he gets hurt. Then you were saying stuff about more restrictions, and he shows up with more. If it were me, I'd keep the details to myself for a bit and see what happens. You can always pm or text ones who you have numbers for, that way you know there's no funny business.


----------



## qualitycut

Or hea just a little ***** and trying to get out of working and get work comp. That's what im going with.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2012591 said:


> Or hea just a little ***** and trying to get out of working and get work comp. That's what im going with.


This is exactly what it is. Trust me, this employee is not reading pleasure and saying "oh, hey, yea, I should go do that".

He's trying to figure out how not to work.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2012591 said:


> Or hea just a little ***** and trying to get out of working and get work comp. That's what im going with.


This... the guy is a turd and is being coached...

Not that Jim and Camden's comments don't have merit... Definitely something to watch...


----------



## qualitycut

Did he fill out an application? Any previous employers you could call just to see if hes pulled this before?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2012595 said:


> Did he fill out an application? Any previous employers you could call just to see if hes pulled this before?


Friend of the family. I know his work history.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2012598 said:


> Friend of the family. I know his work history.


So has he done this crap other places?


----------



## Ranger620

Starting my next project tomorrow. 155 square of roofing.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2012598 said:


> Friend of the family. I know his work history.


"You need to not post stuff sometimes..." Right back at you.
This whole subject just had a wet towel thrown on it.
You really need to stop posting about this NOW.

:yow!::yow!::yow!:


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;2012600 said:


> Starting my next project tomorrow. *155 square of* *roofing*.


So like a fish house?


----------



## mnlefty

It would be interesting to know how the laws work in regards to his wage? Given his restrictions you'd think you should be able to cut his wage to reflect what he can and can't do, but I suspect that's not the case.

The more you bring to the table the more you make... you can only do the easy stuff... you're only worth $9/hr.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Getting warm, thankfully there is a breeze.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2012604 said:


> "You need to not post stuff sometimes..." Right back at you.
> This whole subject just had a wet towel thrown on it.
> You really need to stop posting about this NOW.
> 
> :yow!::yow!::yow!:


I know WHERE he has worked, not HOW he has worked. Plus not a good friend, more or less an acquaintance.

He's mowing with his new push mower now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2012599 said:


> So has he done this crap other places?


He has history in working at gas stations. He was a teenage drinker that ended up in jail after beating his dad. His dad and my dad are "work friends" and he called my dad last spring to see if I needed any help.

I did, and I have a soft spot for people, I was raised to deal with others, ie not firing this guy a month ago, dealing with the guys I did last winter.

Soooooo....last year maybe he flew under the radar with all the guys? Maybe he's more obvious because of 3 guys and the work load.

But even the other two guys have said he just doesn't wanna work anymore, even compared to earlier this spring.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

mnlefty;2012607 said:


> It would be interesting to know how the laws work in regards to his wage? Given his restrictions you'd think you should be able to cut his wage to reflect what he can and can't do, but I suspect that's not the case.
> 
> The more you bring to the table the more you make... you can only do the easy stuff... you're only worth $9/hr.


Can't cut his hours, can't cut his wage. You have to accommodate his restrictions. If he leaves, that's his issue, but I can't tell him I don't have any work for him.


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;2012600 said:


> Starting my next project tomorrow. 155 square of roofing.


Just in time for the humid air that's coming in!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2012616 said:


> Can't cut his hours, can't cut his wage. You have to accommodate his restrictions. If he leaves, that's his issue, but I can't tell him I don't have any work for him.


Why can't you cut is hours if the work "isnt" there m


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2012623 said:


> Why can't you cut is hours if the work "isnt" there m


The kid knows the work is there they have a weekly route so he can say he's being screwed then


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2012626 said:


> The kid knows the work is there they have a weekly route so he can say he's being screwed then


This........ And for what it's worth, I don't want anyone here to feel sorry for me. We are all here to share experiences, and hopefully the resolution this comes to helps someone else down the road.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2012626 said:


> The kid knows the work is there they have a weekly route so he can say he's being screwed then


Lack of rain grass isnt growing plenty of excuses


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2012631 said:


> Lack of rain grass isnt growing plenty of excuses


Hmmmm

Lack of rain???


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2012632 said:


> Hmmmm
> 
> Lack of rain???


Grass isn't growing?..

I'm still cutting grass like it's May not July, nearly August...

This is bull cafe!


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2012631 said:


> Lack of rain grass isnt growing plenty of excuses


It's growing like a weed


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2012615 said:


> He has history in working at gas stations. He was a teenage drinker that ended up in jail after beating his dad. His dad and my dad are "work friends" and he called my dad last spring to see if I needed any help.
> 
> I did, and I have a soft spot for people, I was raised to deal with others, ie not firing this guy a month ago, dealing with the guys I did last winter.
> 
> Soooooo....last year maybe he flew under the radar with all the guys? Maybe he's more obvious because of 3 guys and the work load.
> 
> But even the other two guys have said he just doesn't wanna work anymore, even compared to earlier this spring.


This in my opinion is the old school way of doing things. Not many have that anymore. Today's day and age has taken things to a hole different level. Sometimes it's good to see the old school way trying to make it right again. I remember when I used to do business with a handshake and a beer when the project was finished. Just my rant for the day


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2012637 said:


> This in my opinion is the old school way of doing things. Not many have that anymore. Today's day and age has taken things to a hole different level. Sometimes it's good to see the old school way trying to make it right again. I remember when I used to do business with a handshake and a beer when the project was finished. Just my rant for the day


Makes sense... used to be you give a guy a chance, he pulls himself out of it, thanks you someday for turning his life around...

Now you give a guy a chance, he wants more from you because it's "owed" to him, when he doesn't get it, he fakes harassment or injury so he can get a free ride on your dime...


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2012632 said:


> Hmmmm
> 
> Lack of rain???


Point is there has to be an excuse thousands of companies cut people's hours, i know my grass cutting time is way down from what it was.


----------



## djagusch

Pull the ac fuse out of the tractor and have him run it. He would call it a day within a hr.


----------



## Polarismalibu

djagusch;2012642 said:


> Pull the ac fuse out of the tractor and have him run it. He would call it a day within a hr.


True that! And the radio too


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;2012642 said:


> Pull the ac fuse out of the tractor and have him run it. He would call it a day within a hr.


Haha......


----------



## qualitycut

Buy him some of those strap on aerate shoes to wear when hes push mowing


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;2012642 said:


> Pull the ac fuse out of the tractor and have him run it. He would call it a day within a hr.


Now THAT is an idea.

I could play it off I'm giving him an air ride mower, literally.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2012646 said:


> Buy him some of those strap on aerate shoes to wear when hes push mowing


No no no, he's demand more money for doing something "outside of his duties".


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;2012634 said:


> Grass isn't growing?..
> 
> I'm still cutting grass like it's May not July, nearly August...
> 
> This is bull cafe!


This.....had a double cut a few today too.

Pissing me off.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The sprouting of Annual Bluegrass isn't helping.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone know of an apparatus that would shoot fertilizer pellets 50' through the air, much like a fogger?


----------



## mnlefty

http://www.vortexspreader.com/


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

mnlefty;2012660 said:


> http://www.vortexspreader.com/


$4,000 for their smaller unit. Blows 30'.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2012657 said:


> Anyone know of an apparatus that would shoot fertilizer pellets 50' through the air, much like a fogger?


For what?......?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2012657 said:


> Anyone know of an apparatus that would shoot fertilizer pellets 50' through the air, much like a fogger?


Should I even ask?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

djagusch;2012642 said:


> Pull the ac fuse out of the tractor and have him run it. He would call it a day within a hr.


Did you make up?


----------



## djagusch

jimslawnsnow;2012675 said:


> Did you make up?


Goes in cycles.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Anyone know the dimensions for the rear door glass on the superduty? I'm not by my truck to measure it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;2012676 said:


> Goes in cycles.


Like an old married couple.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2012677 said:


> Anyone know the dimensions for the rear door glass on the superduty? I'm not by my truck to measure it


Google?.....?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2012679 said:


> Like an old married couple.


Complete opposites


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2012683 said:


> Google?.....?


I have been trying can't seem to find it


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2012679 said:


> Like an old married couple.


So you two were fighting and called jim for advice?


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2012685 said:


> I have been trying can't seem to find it


http://forums.newtek.com/showthread.php?111703-Rear-window-for-a-Ford-F350-Super-Duty


----------



## qualitycut

Its 63 or 64 by 17 according to multiple places online


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2012689 said:


> Its 63 or 64 by 17 according to multiple places online


Looking for the door glass size


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2012686 said:


> So you two were fighting and called jim for advice?


That's my side job. $200 an hour. 1 hour minimum


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2012690 said:


> Looking for the door glass size


Oo missed door part, you just want to know soze between the door frame?


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2012693 said:


> Oo missed door part, you just want to know soze between the door frame?


Just need to know the size of the exposed glass. Having the logo put on those windows


----------



## unit28

End of august.......oh boy


----------



## Polarismalibu

unit28;2012696 said:


> End of august.......oh boy


Hotter then hell or a blizzard.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2012695 said:


> Just need to know the size of the exposed glass. Having the logo put on those windows


I will measure, dont they do that for tou when you bring the truck there?


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2012698 said:


> I will measure, dont they do that for tou when you bring the truck there?


Thanks. The truck isn't there and I won't have time to get it there for a while


----------



## jimslawnsnow

jimslawnsnow;2012691 said:


> That's my side job. $200 an hour. 1 hour minimum


Actually there was a post a while back that djagusch got snippy with lwnmwrman


----------



## qualitycut

24 wide at narrownest(top) 25 at bottom by 20 ish tall


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2012695 said:


> Just need to know the size of the exposed glass. Having the logo put on those windows


Who are you using? Anyone I've ever used knows based on year, make, model...?


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2012702 said:


> 24 wide at narrownest(top) 25 at bottom by 20 ish tall


Thanks man!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2012703 said:


> Who are you using? Anyone I've ever used knows based on year, make, model...?


It's a customer that dose graphics on the side.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2012707 said:


> It's a customer that dose graphics on the side.


Ahhh I gotcha


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;2012574 said:


> What style mower? Flail, rotary or disc? If you've got the right style mower and the right amount of horsepower you shouldn't have to drive any slower than normal. I bet you're not using the optimal setup for what you're doing.


See below.


----------



## CityGuy




----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2012591 said:


> Or hea just a little ***** and trying to get out of working and get work comp. That's what im going with.


he should just go get one of them union jerbs like cityguy


----------



## qualitycut

I wonder what them contraptions cost the use to mow along those stupid wire barriers.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like everything will play out.

I have a new guy trying out on Saturday. Today my young guy asked if he could have Friday off to go sign up for classes at Century. 

Said yep,absolutely


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2012726 said:


> I wonder what them contraptions cost the use to mow along those stupid wire barriers.


http://www.4mtrimmers.com/


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.4mtrimmers.com/


----------



## SnowGuy73

60% chance of rain tomorrow morning now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;2012732 said:


> 60% chance of rain tomorrow morning now.


Friday morning....


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2012729 said:


> http://www.4mtrimmers.com/


No the one i seen mounts on a tractor and tractor is on 1 side an mower goes up over wires an comes under


----------



## qualitycut

https://www.google.com/search?ie=UT...ser&q=mower+for+teimming+alongwire+guard+rail


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;2012726 said:


> I wonder what them contraptions cost the use to mow along those stupid wire barriers.


Is it a boom on a tractor with a mowing head?


----------



## CityGuy

http://diamondmowers.com/

We have 2 of these that we remove the wing deck and mount these there.


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;2012745 said:


> http://diamondmowers.com/
> 
> We have 2 of these that we remove the wing deck and mount these there.


real rough I tell ya wesport


----------



## SnowGuy73

Another beautiful night out.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2012765 said:


> Another beautiful night out.


Yea just brought the dogs for a walk and didnt even break a sweat


----------



## gmcdan

Injuries can be strange at times , when I was recovering from a major broken wrist I was at a point in recovery where it hurt like the dickens to simply hold a cup of coffee but I could lift 80lb salt bags and there wasn't anywhere near the pain so its hard to really know about injuries .


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2012770 said:


> Yea just brought the dogs for a walk and didnt even break a sweat


Must not have gone very far


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2012770 said:


> Yea just brought the dogs for a walk and didnt even break a sweat


Too bad the weekend is going to suck!


----------



## Drakeslayer

SnowGuy73;2012779 said:


> Too bad the weekend is going to suck!


Dew points in the 70's! Heading to Jordan for the fair!! Bring on the sweaties!


----------



## cbservicesllc

gmcdan;2012774 said:


> Injuries can be strange at times , when I was recovering from a major broken wrist I was at a point in recovery where it hurt like the dickens to simply hold a cup of coffee but I could lift 80lb salt bags and there wasn't anywhere near the pain so its hard to really know about injuries .


I hear you there... Been there before...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/grd/5112097859.html

This sure is cheap


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;2012784 said:


> Dew points in the 70's! Heading to Jordan for the fair!! Bring on the sweaties!


Me too, I'll be there tomorrow night and Saturday day and night.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2012788 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/grd/5112097859.html
> 
> This sure is cheap


Ya it is.

Looks well used thou.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2012792 said:


> Me too, I'll be there tomorrow night and Saturday day and night.


Demo derby?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2012802 said:


> Demo derby?


Yes, Saturday.

Tomorrow we're taking the little man to eat fatty foods, lay games, and look at farm girls and carnies.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2012805 said:


> Yes, Saturday.
> 
> Tomorrow we're taking the little man to eat fatty foods, lay games, and look at farm girls and carnies.


Haha..... farm girls and carnies. What a combo


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2012807 said:


> Haha..... farm girls and carnies. What a combo


You know it!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

On the way back from looking at a landscape job. Car goes FLYING past us on the shoulder on Hwy 8.

Called it in, but they went by so fast we didn't even get a license plate. My youngest swears the letters on the plate were "***" hopefully my kid is right.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;2012784 said:


> Dew points in the 70's! Heading to Jordan for the fair!! Bring on the sweaties!


We are going to the Anoka county one tomorrow for the tractor pulls I think. Should be fun! I might even pull the sled again in the work class


----------



## unit28

With the consistent js
We still won't see 90* temps here


----------



## CityGuy

66° and clear


----------



## SnowGuy73

65° calm few clouds.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Heavy dew.


----------



## CityGuy

Sounds like storms are likely over night tonight. Heavy rain possible.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2012838 said:


> Sounds like storms are likely over night tonight. Heavy rain possible.


Less than a tenth for me


----------



## NorthernProServ

jimslawnsnow;2012847 said:


> Less than a tenth for me


About .50" here, tomorrow morning not looking to good as of now.


----------



## Bill1090

63*
Sunny


----------



## Bill1090

They can't decide my forecast. Some say 20% and it holds off until dark then others say storms likely all day.

It's like winter all over again.


----------



## Camden

Going to get a tetanus shot in 15 minutes. Haven't had one in 20 years but I sliced my leg pretty good yesterday on a nail so I need to play it safe. Not a fan of shots, I'm pretty sure I'm going to cry.


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;2012865 said:


> Going to get a tetanus shot in 15 minutes. Haven't had one in 20 years but I sliced my leg pretty good yesterday on a nail so I need to play it safe. Not a fan of shots, I'm pretty sure I'm going to cry.


You Sally my 3 year old daughter doesn't cry for shots or when she had stiches in her face.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2012867 said:


> You Sally my 3 year old daughter doesn't cry for shots or when she had stiches in her face.


 might wanna stop slapping her so hard.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;2012867 said:


> You Sally my 3 year old daughter doesn't cry for shots or when she had stiches in her face.


Hilly crap AP take it easy.

Jk


----------



## CityGuy

Hauling to the shoulering machine today. Round and round I go.


----------



## Camden

Green Grass;2012867 said:


> You Sally my 3 year old daughter doesn't cry for shots or when she had stiches in her face.


I know, I know....I've always been a wuss when it comes to getting shots. I'm all done with the one I received today and it didn't hurt at all.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2012875 said:


> I know, I know....I've always been a wuss when it comes to getting shots. I'm all done with the one I received today and it didn't hurt at all.


Tetanus has gotten better.

I hate nice people that don't care what you charge, just can you get the job done within 2 weeks.

I want to tell them no, but they are decent people and it's a decent job profit wise. Why can't they just all be Richards so I don't care??


----------



## Greenery

Cafeing grandstand is such a turd. 2nd time a major component has broke leaving it useless. And no parts without ordering.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;2012879 said:


> Cafeing grandstand is such a turd. 2nd time a major component has broke leaving it useless. And no parts without ordering.


I forget, did you buys this new?

Also, what shop are you running out of?


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;2012880 said:


> I forget, did you buys this new?
> 
> Also, what shop are you running out of?


No 700 hrs. I have a stander with 2000 hrs with zero components breaking for comparison sake.

Called 6 different dealers.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;2012881 said:


> No 700 hrs. I have a stander with 2000 hrs with zero components breaking for comparison sake.
> 
> Called 6 different dealers.


Yeah, must just be a bad machine, why they sold it with 700 hours.

You try LTG?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2012876 said:


> Tetanus has gotten better.
> 
> I hate nice people that don't care what you charge, just can you get the job done within 2 weeks.
> 
> I want to tell them no, but they are decent people and it's a decent job profit wise. Why can't they just all be Richards so I don't care??


Wait... what?


----------



## qualitycut

Well that was sweet, stopped and gave a bid to a lady for top dresseing some rock areas about 1 yard of rock said 220 told her maybe next week she said she woulf double it if i did it today. Ok!


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2012893 said:


> Well that was sweet, stopped and gave a bid to a lady for top dresseing some rock areas about 1 yard of rock said 220 told her maybe next week she said she woulf double it if i did it today. Ok!


Mean while all of your competitors were at Old World stuffing their faces... (Starts with S and has a crew cab dually with a home built wood brush box and pulling a lawn trailer...as well as another one I didn't get the name of.)


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2012894 said:


> Mean while all of your competitors were at Old World stuffing their faces... (Starts with S and has a crew cab dually with a home built wood brush box and pulling a lawn trailer...as well as another one I didn't get the name of.)


Ive been skipping lunch on a diet.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Decided to make an eye appointment. Make myself take an afternoon off with dilated pupils.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;2012875 said:


> I know, I know....I've always been a wuss when it comes to getting shots. I'm all done with the one I received today and it didn't hurt at all.


I'm the same. I can ride a bull, it can step on me. I'd rather get that than a shot


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm up to between quarter and half now for tonight and tomorrow morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2012901 said:


> I'm the same. I can ride a bull, it can step on me. I'd rather get that than a shot


Shots I'm fine, getting blood drawn is another thing for me.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2012902 said:


> I'm up to between quarter and half now for tonight and tomorrow morning.


Well glad i am going to get everything done today i need to just in case because we will probably end up with a inch or more like every time it rains


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2012904 said:


> Well glad i am going to get everything done today i need to just in case because we will probably end up with a inch or more like every time it rains


I started this roof I don't need any rain. Would prefer they get a full day Tommorow. Hoping to have this wrapped up by Sunday rain tomorrow will put a damper on that


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2012831 said:


> With the consistent js
> We still won't see 90* temps here


Friggin close enough!


----------



## Ranger620

SnowGuy73;2012903 said:


> Shots I'm fine, getting blood drawn is another thing for me.


Not me I hate needles period. I could watch them do surgery on me anything I would think it would be cool. Show me a needle and I get that tingling feeling down my back. I hate needles


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2012898 said:


> Ive been skipping lunch on a diet.


Single life, on the prowl, yeah baby!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2012904 said:


> Well glad i am going to get everything done today i need to just in case because we will probably end up with a inch or more like every time it rains


This.........


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;2012903 said:


> Shots I'm fine, getting blood drawn is another thing for me.


This. Not sure why either. I've cut myself pretty bad and it's no big deal. Blood draw and I almost pass out.


----------



## Bill1090

I'm up to 40% for tomorrow per NWS. FML!


----------



## SnowGuy73

11 microcast shows a nice bow echo around 04:00. 

Rain until about 10:00.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;2012914 said:


> 11 microcast shows a nice bow echo around 04:00.
> 
> Rain until about 10:00.


Probably be like last Friday.


----------



## Bill1090

NWS now calling for severe weather for the morning and afternoon now.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Up to 80% and 70% now !

Was 7am before, now it's before 11am 

Screwed!


----------



## Greenery

Is there anywhere local I Caan pick up a new spray cable for a pg magnum?


----------



## qualitycut

I dont mind blood but cut my finger bad a few years ago on my knuckle and went to the er and had to bend my finger ti make sure i didnt cut the tendon and i saw it move and almost passed out.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2012917 said:


> Up to 80% and 70% now !
> 
> Was 7am before, now it's before 11am
> 
> Screwed!


Well good thing i decided to go to this skid job now


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;2012918 said:


> Is there anywhere local I Caan pick up a new spray cable for a pg magnum?


Check JDL in Edina.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2012914 said:


> 11 microcast shows a nice bow echo around 04:00.
> 
> Rain until about 10:00.


I'm sure the pager will be going nuts about 300 a.m.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2012922 said:


> I dont mind blood but cut my finger bad a few years ago on my knuckle and went to the er and had to bend my finger ti make sure i didnt cut the tendon and i saw it move and almost passed out.


I can't handle any type of poop, I've seen the worst of the worst when it comes to blood and guts but poop, I puke!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2012940 said:


> I can't handle any type of poop, I've seen the worst of the worst when it comes to blood and guts but poop, I puke!


So you love 2 girls 1 cup


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2012947 said:


> So you love 2 girls 1 cup


Clarification, live poop.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Must be a glitch


----------



## Camden

Robert Allenby fired his caddy today in the middle of his round. He grabbed someone out of the gallery to carry his bag the rest of the way. No joke!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;2012954 said:


> Robert Allenby fired his caddy today in the middle of his round. He grabbed someone out of the gallery to carry his bag the rest of the way. No joke!


That's awesome and sad at the same time.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;2012953 said:


> Must be a glitch


Showing the same on the app now too.

We're screwed!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ian still says storms (12 minutes ago)


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak have sponsors now?


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2012947 said:


> So you love 2 girls 1 cup


don't know why but that vid makes me hungry "drooling"


----------



## qualitycut

12hr day dumb


----------



## SnowGuy73

Noaa is all screwed now, shows highs in the sixties and seventies now.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2012967 said:


> Noaa is all screwed now, shows highs in the sixties and seventies now.


Would be awesome


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2012940 said:


> I can't handle any type of poop, I've seen the worst of the worst when it comes to blood and guts but poop, I puke!


Same here! Car accidents, puke during cardiac arrests, etc... fine... Poop... no way...


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2012968 said:


> Would be awesome


Agreed......


----------



## unit28

Night shift......
Gone fishing


----------



## NorthernProServ

Dahl says all going north tonight and tomorrow morning


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;2012907 said:


> Not me I hate needles period. I could watch them do surgery on me anything I would think it would be cool. Show me a needle and I get that tingling feeling down my back. I hate needles


Pretty simular to me. My wife's c section was infected 8 years ago. I watched them do debrisment and had to clean it and out new gauze in it twice a day. I cut 1/4" off the edge of my figure and nearly passed out from seeing the squirting of my own blood


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak updated.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;2012977 said:


> Novak updated.


We going to die ?


----------



## NorthernProServ

NorthernProServ;2012978 said:


> We going to die ?


I guess so....."Ground Zero" in N.D.

LOL


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2012974 said:


> Dahl says all going north tonight and tomorrow morning


Well... guess I had the lawn crew work till 40 min ago for no reason...


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;2012977 said:


> Novak updated.


What a fraud!!


----------



## unit28

More thunderstorms are expected from sunday through tuesday. Check future outlooks for details about the severe weather potential with these storms.



Consistently speaking......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Lawns are starting to burn down here


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Forgot my water tank was filling


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;2012987 said:


> Forgot my water tank was filling


It's full!


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;2012975 said:


> Pretty simular to me. My wife's c section was infected 8 years ago. I watched them do debrisment and had to clean it and out new gauze in it twice a day. I cut 1/4" off the edge of my figure and nearly passed out from seeing the squirting of my own blood


I've had to change gauze myself..yes..my own self
after my wife had surgery
Reason being, the surgeon spilled fluid inside an incision
and it would have caused infection in it. So, he didn't close it.
I changed gauze couple times a day packing it in an incision about maybe 3 inches deep.


----------



## Ranger620

Officer involved shooting at Arby's in Plymouth on 55 suspect dead


----------



## Drakeslayer

Ranger620;2012996 said:


> Officer involved shooting at Arby's in Plymouth on 55 suspect dead


And a gas pumped burned at the super America on 55 and 101. Lots going on in Plymouth today.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;2012990 said:


> I've had to change gauze myself..yes..my own self
> after my wife had surgery
> Reason being, the surgeon spilled fluid inside an incision
> and it would have caused infection in it. So, he didn't close it.
> I changed gauze couple times a day packing it in an incision about maybe 3 inches deep.


I don't know how well I would do either way. I would hate to see my insides all the time, but also hate others messing with me medical wise


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2012996 said:


> Officer involved shooting at Arby's in Plymouth on 55 suspect dead


O god i hope he wasnt black. Maybe they started the gas station on fire and are going to riot


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2012999 said:


> O god i hope he wasnt black. Maybe they started the gas station on fire and are going to riot


You ain't kidding... that's going to get old if so...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2012999 said:


> O god i hope he wasnt black. Maybe they started the gas station on fire and are going to riot


he most certainly was


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2013000 said:


> You ain't kidding... that's going to get old if so...


if he was I am sure he was unarmed and the gun was planted. and he was a good kid/guy


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2013002 said:


> if he was I am sure he was unarmed and the gun was planted. and he was a good kid/guy


This. Just a good young kid trying to turn his life around......

Until someone looks at his arrest record and sees armed robbery, drugs, etc.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2013002 said:


> if he was I am sure he was unarmed and the gun was planted. and he was a good kid/guy


Yup and went to church every Sunday yada yada


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2012999 said:


> O god i hope he wasnt black. Maybe they started the gas station on fire and are going to riot


The shooting in Louisiana tonight will dominate the headlines for the next few days so this incident will fly under the radar.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Wow. Only 20 pages til 8000


----------



## Polarismalibu

All this race crap is really getting old.


----------



## Green Grass

It's raining.


----------



## qualitycut

Thunder and lightning


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;2012998 said:


> I don't know how well I would do either way. I would hate to see my insides all the time, but also hate others messing with me medical wise


Oh it never is easy

I should / shouldn't mention, the gaze was thin and it had to be packed inside the incision. It was long like a wide ribbon


----------



## SnowGuy73

70° with a thunderstorm.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2013019 said:


> 70° with a thunderstorm.


Heavy dew???


----------



## CityGuy

66° and raining


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2013022 said:


> Heavy dew???


Probably would be, it's raining though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

76 in Hugo this morning. I must be in the warm spot.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

78°F in WBL.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like 7-7:30 should see the rain stop falling.


----------



## CityGuy

Almost 3 inches of rain in the gauge and still raining.


----------



## CityGuy

Some thunder and lightning again.


----------



## CityGuy

Yards are flooded around here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Pouring here again. 

Power back on after a couple hours.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Back edge almost to me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2013032 said:


> Back edge almost to me.


I have the same to the nw.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SPC says storms this afternoon, NOAA says mainly before 09:00 then clear.


----------



## CityGuy

Done raining. Sky's are trying to clear. Going to be a hot muggy day if they do.


----------



## CityGuy

Just under 4 inches of rain after that last batch went through.


----------



## qualitycut

Had some close strikes of lighting, then the loud crackly rumbles of thunder that last like 30 40 seconds


----------



## NorthernProServ

CityGuy;2013036 said:


> Just under 4 inches of rain after that last batch went through.


Holy hell..


----------



## SnowGuy73

Tornado warning Steele county.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2013037 said:


> Had some close strikes of lighting, then the loud crackly rumbles of thunder that last like 30 40 seconds


I love those.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2013039 said:


> Tornado warning Steele county.


Oh cafè, that's me


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2013041 said:


> Oh cafè, that's me


Take cover.

I think it's for south of you.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

At least this rain let's me go get a jug of Q4. Just curious what's everyone else paying for it or simular product. 1 gallon or 2.5 gallons


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2013042 said:


> Take cover.
> 
> I think it's for south of you.


Looks like it on the radar. The reds are moved through. I can feel the thunder through the house


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2013034 said:


> SPC says storms this afternoon, NOAA says mainly before 09:00 then clear.


Doesn't SPC only update like every 6-12 hours or something? Could be why?


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2013036 said:


> Just under 4 inches of rain after that last batch went through.


Geez! Guess they were wrong on the 1/4 to 1/2!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2013043 said:


> At least this rain let's me go get a jug of Q4. Just curious what's everyone else paying for it or simular product. 1 gallon or 2.5 gallons


$120 a gallon or so I think at jdl.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;2013045 said:


> Doesn't SPC only update like every 6-12 hours or something? Could be why?


I have no idea...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Louisiana shooter was a 58 year old white male. They make real clear when they say it. Had he been black I wonder how they would word it


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ;2013038 said:


> Holy hell..


Sump is going off every 10 or so minutes.


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ;2013038 said:


> Holy hell..


And I'm not sure it caught it all of the wind was blowing it side ways.


----------



## NorthernProServ

CityGuy;2013056 said:


> Sump is going off every 10 or so minutes.


Good thing you picked up a generator if the power were to go out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2013055 said:


> Louisiana shooter was a 58 year old white male. They make real clear when they say it. Had he been black I wonder how they would word it


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ;2013058 said:


> Good thing you picked up a generator if the power were to go out.


No kidding. I need more bigger gauge cords but can make do with what I have for a short time. 
They are on the list at Menards today.


----------



## NorthernProServ

jimslawnsnow;2013043 said:


> At least this rain let's me go get a jug of Q4. Just curious what's everyone else paying for it or simular product. 1 gallon or 2.5 gallons


I can get it for 110.00 a gallon.

Picking up some Drive XLR8, will see how it does.


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;2013046 said:


> Geez! Guess they were wrong on the 1/4 to 1/2!


I only got 1/4".... good light show though.
Trees down just up the road...from the looks of it the wind was from the east???


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2013055 said:


> Louisiana shooter was a 58 year old white male. They make real clear when they say it. Had he been black I wonder how they would word it


Thats the first thing that stuck out to me.


----------



## CityGuy

At the chiro for my 3 month realignment.


----------



## CityGuy

Why are flags at half staff today,


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;2013072 said:


> Why are flags at half staff today,


21st- 25th I believe for the Chattanooga incident.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2013072 said:


> Why are flags at half staff today,


Do you live under a rock? 5 members of our military gunned down by an islamic terrorist.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Already sweating my nuts off


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2013078 said:


> Do you live under a rock? 5 members of our military gunned down by an islamic terrorist.


You know the answer to your own question buck-o.


----------



## SnoFarmer

CityGuy;2013072 said:


> Why are flags at half staff today,


For the Marine from Grants Berg, that was shot at the recruiting office out east.


----------



## Bill1090

Getting quite muggy out now.


----------



## Doughboy12

SnoFarmer;2013084 said:


> For the Marine from Grants Berg, that was shot at the recruiting office out east.


The prodigal son returns...!  ussmileyflag
(Or at least finally chimes in again after lurking for months...?)


----------



## SnoFarmer

Doughboy12;2013096 said:


> The prodigal son returns...!  ussmileyflag
> (Or at least finally chimes in again after lurking for months...?)


:waving:
I get 10 posts to use in this thread a year ,
I just used up 2 of them, 8 to go.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Doughboy12;2013096 said:


> The prodigal son returns...!  ussmileyflag
> (Or at least finally chimes in again after lurking for months...?)


Snicker snicker....


----------



## cbservicesllc

1olddogtwo;2013105 said:


> Snicker snicker....


Wow! Everyone is coming out!


----------



## Doughboy12

SnoFarmer;2013098 said:


> :waving:
> I get 10 posts to use in this thread a year ,
> I just used up 2 of them, 8 to go.


See that is what I miss about you. You do have some whit to you man. 
Don't take so much offense and stick around a while.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hard to get motivated today


----------



## 1olddogtwo

cbservicesllc;2013106 said:


> Wow! Everyone is coming out!


It's the heat.


----------



## qualitycut

Was helping a buddy tear out a sidewalk and do pavers and his skid broke.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2013078 said:


> Do you live under a rock? 5 members of our military gunned down by an islamic terrorist.


I heard that. Didn't know about the flag part.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2013117 said:


> Was helping a buddy tear out a sidewalk and do pavers and his skid broke.


aint that abouta *****


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2013127 said:


> aint that abouta *****


Now i can go home and sit in the ac and do bods after i mow m6 damn yard


----------



## CityGuy

81° sunny and windy


----------



## cbservicesllc

Well... pretty sure I have a truck losing a valve or rod...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Nisswa is still a huge mess with trees. And the views at Zorbaz are great!


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2013132 said:


> Well... pretty sure I have a truck losing a valve or rod...


The 6.4?????


----------



## CityGuy

Catching up on Deadliest Catch on demand.
Wife and kid are sleeping.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

6 trees, 2 loads in the dump trailer, 8 man hours. $2200 and I dodn't even have to go to Nisswa.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2013138 said:


> 6 trees, 2 loads in the dump trailer, 8 man hours. $2200 and I dodn't even have to go to Nisswa.


How they all should be


----------



## mnlefty

Novak says narrow window for t-storm redevelopment from 2-7 for msp and rst... looking and feeling slightly ominous here in mpls???


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;2013135 said:


> Nisswa is still a huge mess with trees. And the views at Zorbaz are great!


zorbas was disappointing food aint that great for the price ... and there menu is annoying as crap iMHO


----------



## NorthernProServ

mnlefty;2013140 said:


> Novak says narrow window for t-storm redevelopment from 2-7 for msp and rst... looking and feeling slightly ominous here in mpls???


Clouded up here just a bit ago, maybe something will pop?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2013136 said:


> The 6.4?????


One of them... not my old one...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dahl says the front moves through 4-5 pm, most development to the east.


----------



## qualitycut

Well my sprint bill isnt fixed and there is a half hour wait. I may be on the 10 oclock news


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2013148 said:


> Well my sprint bill isnt fixed and there is a half hour wait. I may be on the 10 oclock news


You don't seem to be the type that likes to dilly dally waiting for people who should have done a job the first time.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2013146 said:


> Dahl says the front moves through 4-5 pm, most development to the east.


I can see the line just East of Willmar now...


----------



## SnowGuy73

1.50" of rain here this morning.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2013150 said:


> You don't seem to be the type that likes to dilly dally waiting for people who should have done a job the first time.


Agreed.......


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2013150 said:


> You don't seem to be the type that likes to dilly dally waiting for people who should have done a job the first time.


Doesnt help my bill is due in 2 days either.


----------



## qualitycut

Manager just got asked for by me been almost 1 hr


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Does this mean you're not getting back with the ex?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2013160 said:


> Does this mean you're not getting back with the ex?


Might have too. Save me 700


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2013162 said:


> Might have too. Save me 700


Switch to Verizon yet?


----------



## unit28

My daughter helped a motorcyclist yesterday. 
Was tboned by a car.
Said the guy on the bike just blatantly pulled through an intersection without looking, didn't yield the right of way.
The guy was tossed pretty high up like you wouldn't imagine.
I wonder if there's any report out of deer river.


----------



## unit28

After work we met my daughter in McGregor

to exchange grandkids

We left here about 3pm
She left there about the same time so we could meet half way, which is McGregor.

She said if she would have drove through the crash site a couple seconds later, it would have been her. She saw it happen in her rear view mirror and turned around.

Found the media report.....sad


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2013175 said:


> My daughter helped a motorcyclist yesterday.
> Was tboned by a car.
> Said the guy on the bike just blatantly pulled through an intersection without looking, didn't yield the right of way.
> The guy was tossed pretty high up like you wouldn't imagine.
> I wonder if there's any report out of deer river.


Yikes... never good...


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;2013176 said:


> After work we met my daughter in McGregor
> 
> to exchange grandkids
> 
> We left here about 3pm
> She left there about the same time so we could meet half way, which is McGregor.
> 
> She said if she would have drove through the crash site a couple seconds later, it would have been her. She saw it happen in her rear view mirror and turned around.
> 
> Found the media report.....sad


Heard about one out here on wednesday night. Same situation. Bike pulled right out in front of a car. Did not end well.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I've Asked this before, but I forget the response.

How long is an average wait to get paid the retainage on a landscape project? Anyone with an opinion?


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2013181 said:


> I've Asked this before, but I forget the response.
> 
> How long is an average wait to get paid the retainage on a landscape project? Anyone with an opinion?


Just get paid in thirds from the gitgo
paid in full on completion


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2013183 said:


> Just get paid in thirds from the gitgo
> paid in full on completion


Not applicable in this situation.


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;2013141 said:


> zorbas was disappointing food aint that great for the price ... and there menu is annoying as crap iMHO


You must have just had bad taste that day. The have good food with a view!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;2013176 said:


> After work we met my daughter in McGregor
> 
> to exchange grandkids
> 
> We left here about 3pm
> She left there about the same time so we could meet half way, which is McGregor.
> 
> She said if she would have drove through the crash site a couple seconds later, it would have been her. She saw it happen in her rear view mirror and turned around.
> 
> Found the media report.....sad


Talk about luck on her part


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2013181 said:


> I've Asked this before, but I forget the response.
> 
> How long is an average wait to get paid the retainage on a landscape project? Anyone with an opinion?


I guess I've never had the issue, max has been 30 day terms from completion here, more so because of client a/p... got any language you want to share?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2013198 said:


> I guess I've never had the issue, max has been 30 day terms from completion here, more so because of client a/p... got any language you want to share?


None really. Just had 10% retainage from that large landscape project. Was paid the $35,000, but there's $3,500 more held back as retainage.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2013200 said:


> None really. Just had 10% retainage from that large landscape project. Was paid the $35,000, but there's $3,500 more held back as retainage.


The one a couple months ago? I'd say it's time to pay...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Nasty rollover in big lake


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2013203 said:


> The one a couple months ago? I'd say it's time to pay...


It was 98% finished a monthish ago. Had some minor touchups to complete which we did 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Garden variety shower in carver right now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I wonder if quality went Snowguy on his phone. No update.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2013211 said:


> I wonder if quality went Snowguy on his phone. No update.


Maybe we should have watched the news for him.


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;2013205 said:


> Nasty rollover in big lake


details we can only see so much from here


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;2013215 said:


> details we can only see so much from here


Smoking hot girl in a bikini somehow rolled her car up a small hill in a 30mph straight area


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2013211 said:


> I wonder if quality went Snowguy on his phone. No update.


Tue supposedly 7 business days from last Friday. A girl helped so held back a bit


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2013216 said:


> Smoking hot girl in a bikini somehow rolled her car up a small hill in a 30mph straight area


Drunk probably. Get her number for me thanks


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2013219 said:


> Drunk probably. Get her number for me thanks


There were about 40 people standing there and cops showing up so we didn't stop. There probably still there go for it she will need a ride home


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2013221 said:


> There were about 40 people standing there and cops showing up so we didn't stop. There probably still there go for it she will need a ride home


I will give her a ride!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Anyone had a head job done on a 6.4L powerstroke?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2013209 said:


> It was 98% finished a monthish ago. Had some minor touchups to complete which we did 2 weeks ago.


Hmm, then maybe wait another 2 weeks


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2013231 said:


> Anyone had a head job done on a 6.4L powerstroke?


I haven't had a head job in 6.4 years if that helps.


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;2013216 said:


> Smoking hot girl in a bikini somehow rolled her car up a small hill in a 30mph straight area


Should've stopped and gave her mouth to mouth.

Maybe even a full body exam......


----------



## Bill1090

cbservicesllc;2013231 said:


> Anyone had a head job done on a 6.4L powerstroke?


I wish. It's hard enough trying to get one in the house!


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2013231 said:


> Anyone had a head job done on a 6.4L powerstroke?


I know a 6.0 is about 6 grand. If you do it delete the egr


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2013234 said:


> I haven't had a head job in 6.4 years if that helps.


Bummer........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Craigslist sure is a pain trying to buy or sell. Emailing about a trailer. Keeps delaying about the day. Set it up, then he can't make it


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2013239 said:


> Bummer........


It doesnt help he's never home


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Looks just like Snowguy truck he sold last year


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/grd/5138317768.html


----------



## jimslawnsnow

MIL is in a screaming match with her BF on the phone at my house. Someone is gonna call cops soon


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2013251 said:


> MIL is in a screaming match with her BF on the phone at my house. Someone is gonna call cops soon


Sounds like an episode of Jerry Springer!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2013253 said:


> Sounds like an episode of Jerry Springer!


Damn near. He's making his will out and leaving her with junk and giving the good stuff to friends who take his money. She just hefty check and he wants it. What a loser


----------



## qualitycut

Crazy lightning to the east


----------



## Bill1090

Tornado Warning by Eau Claire.


----------



## CityGuy

Can see lightning to te east of me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My oldest is RIGHT under that tornado in Eau Claire right now!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

He went to the in laws to go to the Osh Kosh air show tomorrow.

They live in Chippewa Falls.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2013270 said:


> He went to the in laws to go to the Osh Kosh air show tomorrow.
> 
> They live in Chippewa Falls.


Oh boy... hope everything is alright


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2013270 said:


> He went to the in laws to go to the Osh Kosh air show tomorrow.
> 
> They live in Chippewa Falls.


Luckily there's no reports of it touching down.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2013269 said:


> My oldest is RIGHT under that tornado in Eau Claire right now!!!


Didn't sound like anything touched down at all


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2013275 said:


> Didn't sound like anything touched down at all


Just heavy rains, lots of power outages.

I'll see what the report is this morning, they should be getting up soon to drive to Oshkosh.


----------



## TKLAWN

Lwnmwr, did you get the Ferris dialed in?


----------



## SnowGuy73

69° breezy few clouds.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Moderate dew.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2013280 said:


> Lwnmwr, did you get the Ferris dialed in?


I was on it briefly last evening after I messed with it last weekend. It wasn't the greatest, but I was basically cutting weeds on some city property tryi g to help the guys finish out the list.

There's also 40 hours on the set of blades already, so I'm going to pick up a set of blades this morning that match the ones on the old mower.

When my kid was on it Tuesday at our Sr. High, it looked decent from a distance,

Then dink around with it this weekend while I mow these schools.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2013286 said:


> I was on it briefly last evening after I messed with it last weekend. It wasn't the greatest, but I was basically cutting weeds on some city property tryi g to help the guys finish out the list.
> 
> There's also 40 hours on the set of blades already, so I'm going to pick up a set of blades this morning that match the ones on the old mower.
> 
> When my kid was on it Tuesday at our Sr. High, it looked decent from a distance,
> 
> Then dink around with it this weekend while I mow these schools.


What was it doing again?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2013287 said:


> What was it doing again?


It leaves clumps out the back of the deck. Much like it can't move the grass through the deck.


----------



## CityGuy

66° and clear


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just rolling into Somerset to look at a job. I suppose I shoulda brought the swimsuit and stuck around for a ride down the river.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Its already gross out.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2013289 said:


> It leaves clumps out the back of the deck. Much like it can't move the grass through the deck.


What blades are on it? What blades were on the old one?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2013299 said:


> Its already gross out.


But but but they said less humid today


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2013289 said:


> It leaves clumps out the back of the deck. Much like it can't move the grass through the deck.


Is the skirt of the deck in the standing grass quit a bit? To me it looks like the clippings from the previous passes is gathering in the front of the deck and since they are dry and less dense, they are not getting thrown out the deck when they slide under. My exmarks are horrible for piling up in front of the deck on tall grass. Damn mower will cut a foot off clean but will bunch up in the front as well

And is it on every pass, or just on way back like you have shown?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Quiet in here this am


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2013302 said:


> Is the skirt of the deck in the standing grass quit a bit? To me it looks like the clippings from the previous passes is gathering in the front of the deck and since they are dry and less dense, they are not getting thrown out the deck when they slide under. My exmarks are horrible for piling up in front of the deck on tall grass. Damn mower will cut a foot off clean but will bunch up in the front as well
> 
> And is it on every pass, or just on way back like you have shown?


Every pass. Plus it doesn't really "suck up" the dead grass.

And yes, I know what you're talking about with the grass bunching up, but this isn't that.


----------



## qualitycut

Feels good not waking up hungover


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2013305 said:


> Feels good not waking up hungover


Is that a first for a Saturday morning?


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2013305 said:


> Feels good not waking up hungover


So you haven't gone to sleep yet?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got one of those customers that put a pool in, but didn't plan out the extra concrete, landscaping or irrigation costs.

Pretty sure they bit off more than they can chew.


----------



## CityGuy

Banno sending you a pm.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2013308 said:


> Got one of those customers that put a pool in, but didn't plan out the extra concrete, landscaping or irrigation costs.
> 
> Pretty sure they bit off more than they can chew.


Don't they all? They always just look at the pool price and never think about everything else.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2013306 said:


> Is that a first for a Saturday morning?


Since ive been single maybe. Going to prior lake later so didnt want to be wrecked. Im all grown up


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2013311 said:


> Since ive been single maybe. Going to prior lake later so didnt want to be wrecked. Im all grown up


I agree with statements 1 and 2, the jury is still out on 3


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;2013308 said:


> Got one of those customers that put a pool in, but didn't plan out the extra concrete, landscaping or irrigation costs.
> 
> Pretty sure they bit off more than they can chew.


hand them a shovel and tell them to get to work


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2013308 said:


> Got one of those customers that put a pool in, but didn't plan out the extra concrete, landscaping or irrigation costs.
> 
> Pretty sure they bit off more than they can chew.


Sucks to be them...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

albhb3;2013313 said:


> hand them a shovel and tell them to get to work


They are already going to have the dirt moved into berms, but they want a price on mulch, bushes installed. They have about 90 yards of fill. Either they are going to have very large berms, or they are hauling out.

They don't have measurements on anything. Just "what do you think".

They don't know if they want retaining wall block or boulders and they don't know if they want it 2' or 3' high, 65' down one side, or 100' down 2 sides.

I throw out it could be anywhere from $10,000 to $25,000 and they start really freaking out.

Oh, did I mention it's in New Richmond, WI?


----------



## CityGuy

Wife's mowing the lawn for me. One less thing on the list today.


----------



## CityGuy

Mother in-law just showed up this morning and let herself in. Time to change the locks.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2013315 said:


> They are already going to have the dirt moved into berms, but they want a price on mulch, bushes installed. They have about 90 yards of fill. Either they are going to have very large berms, or they are hauling out.
> 
> They don't have measurements on anything. Just "what do you think".
> 
> They don't know if they want retaining wall block or boulders and they don't know if they want it 2' or 3' high, 65' down one side, or 100' down 2 sides.
> 
> I throw out it could be anywhere from $10,000 to $25,000 and they start really freaking out.
> 
> Oh, did I mention it's in New Richmond, WI?


There's a ton of building and expansion going on over there


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2013317 said:


> Mother in-law just showed up this morning and let herself in. Time to change the locks.


So she ditched you to mow so your stuck with her mom. That's a bummer


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2013315 said:


> They are already going to have the dirt moved into berms, but they want a price on mulch, bushes installed. They have about 90 yards of fill. Either they are going to have very large berms, or they are hauling out.
> 
> They don't have measurements on anything. Just "what do you think".
> 
> They don't know if they want retaining wall block or boulders and they don't know if they want it 2' or 3' high, 65' down one side, or 100' down 2 sides.
> 
> I throw out it could be anywhere from $10,000 to $25,000 and they start really freaking out.
> 
> Oh, did I mention it's in New Richmond, WI?


That's a accurate range though. I hate when people don't understand all the extras you have when doing a project like that.

I get that on some of the patios I do. I Add a line item for sod repair and they freak out. "You wrecked it you should have to fix it"


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2013320 said:


> That's a accurate range though. I hate when people don't understand all the extras you have when doing a project like that.
> 
> I get that on some of the patios I do. I Add a line item for sod repair and they freak out. "You wrecked it you should have to fix it"


U add it in after the bid and job is done?


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2013319 said:


> So she ditched you to mow so your stuck with her mom. That's a bummer


I'm waxing the cars today. Kid was going to be in the garage with me but now I'm on my own. Really didn't need a wax job but they do today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2013321 said:


> U add it in after the bid and job is done?


I would think as a line item in the bid.

Personally I would just include it in my pricing.


----------



## CityGuy

1 down. 
2 to go.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2013323 said:


> I would think as a line item in the bid.
> 
> Personally I would just include it in my pricing.


I usually include seed and dirt in my bid and a line for if they want sod instead.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2013326 said:


> 1 down.
> 2 to go.


Is that the wives car?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2013328 said:


> Is that the wives car?


WiVes????


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;2013328 said:


> Is that the wives car?


Was my mom's but when dad got sick they needed more room in their garage so we were storing it and running it. Mom sold it to the wife last year.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I always fix with sod. It's on the bid as a line item and some people think sense we are wrecking it we should fix it. 

Had one that asked if we could not use the skid to scar money lol

It's the same thing they don't factor in the oddball items that go along with a big project


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2013332 said:


> I always fix with sod. It's on the bid as a line item and some people think sense we are wrecking it we should fix it.
> 
> Had one that asked if we could not use the skid to scar money lol
> 
> It's the same thing they don't factor in the oddball items that go along with a big project


I will fix areas around the landscape with sod say a patio or whatever but include in the bid, but the ruts going back i give the option.


----------



## qualitycut

My yard is infested with asian beetles


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2013323 said:


> I would think as a line item in the bid.
> 
> Personally I would just include it in my pricing.


Right, this


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gonna suck for the triathlon tomorrow in Chisago City.

Glad I'll be sitting on a lawn mower!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2013327 said:


> I usually include seed and dirt in my bid and a line for if they want sod instead.


Why not just sod? Their fault if they kill it after you leave... I would hate to put in 1000's of dollars in patios or walls and then finish it with black dirt and seed... Trim it up right with sod, take photos, and win more jobs!


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2013335 said:


> I will fix areas around the landscape with sod say a patio or whatever but include in the bid, but the ruts going back i give the option.


Ahhh I gotcha... do you lay down any plywood ever?


----------



## CityGuy

At Great Clips getting the mop on my head trimmed up.


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;2013342 said:


> At Great Clips getting the mop on my head trimmed up.


that bad huh


----------



## TKLAWN

1 down. 
2 to go.[/QUOTE]

Head over I have four more for you


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;2013348 said:


> 1 down.
> 2 to go.


Head over I have four more for you[/QUOTE]

The only good thing about today are the views


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;2013343 said:


> that bad huh


Haven't been in since March.


----------



## CityGuy

TKLAWN;2013348 said:


> 1 down.
> 2 to go.


Head over I have four more for you[/QUOTE]

Bring them by. I have all my waxes and polishes set up and ready to go.


----------



## CityGuy

Going to clay bar my truck after I finish steam cleaning the interior.


----------



## NorthernProServ

CityGuy;2013355 said:


> Going to clay bar my truck after I finish steam cleaning the interior.


aahhh.....I remember those good ole days. Way before I stated this business, living at home. Had all the time in the world to give attention to my truck. My biggest problem of the week was what day to see the GF....:laughing::laughing:

Bought $500 dollars of detailing products and would take a week to do a complete detail on it.

Two step wash
Clay bar
two step polish
wax
seal

Probably missing something in there too.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2013340 said:


> Ahhh I gotcha... do you lay down any plywood ever?


Its usually not bad just indented hense why i just throw some dirt and seed in the tracks.


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ;2013357 said:


> aahhh.....I remember those good ole days. Way before I stated this business, living at home. Had all the time in the world to give attention to my truck. My biggest problem of the week was what day to see the GF....:laughing::laughing:
> 
> Bought $500 dollars of detailing products and would take a week to do a complete detail on it.
> 
> Two step wash
> Clay bar
> two step polish
> wax
> seal
> 
> Probably missing something in there too.


I actually enjoy doing it. Never seem to have enough time to do it anymore.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Headed in the upgrade to an S6.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2013358 said:


> Its usually not bad just indented hense why i just throw some dirt and seed in the tracks.


Copy that... I thought you were talking the "We're here to F*** cafe up" type ruts... Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

Up 50 at canterbury


----------



## CityGuy

Man is it humid out.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2013361 said:


> Headed in the upgrade to an S6.


Let me know how it is... Really want to upgrade but a little hesitant with no expandable memory or replaceable battery...


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2013364 said:


> Up 50 at canterbury


Blackjack or horses?


----------



## CityGuy

Showers forming to the west.


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;2013365 said:


> Man is it humid out.


I don't get it, its been really comfortable here all day


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;2013374 said:


> I don't get it, its been really comfortable here all day


We had a lot of rain the other day. Still have standing water in my yard. That might have somethng to do with it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2013366 said:


> Let me know how it is... Really want to upgrade but a little hesitant with no expandable memory or replaceable battery...


I know the battery, but it charges 4 hours in 10 minutes.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2013368 said:


> Showers forming to the west.


Starting to sprinkle


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2013367 said:


> Blackjack or horses?


Horses left up 140 and my cousins friends had her bday there and the mom bought everyone's drinks so i left up more than that


----------



## unit28

Lgg4............


----------



## Green Grass

Green Grass;2013377 said:


> Starting to sprinkle


And done....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2013379 said:


> Lgg4............


Too big. Bigger than my S5 in the case.


----------



## qualitycut

Now 204 on pull tabs on 40, going to mystic next and going straight to high stakes


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Apparently someone is telling me I need to mix in a salad.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2013386 said:


> Apparently someone is telling me I need to mix in a salad.


How many salads do you eat there for them to name one after you?


----------



## albhb3

FYI if anyone was planning to hit mille lacs for walleye season closes august 3rd...talk about a ghost town even if you were planning smallies pike etc no live bait and all tourneys cancelled


----------



## NorthernProServ

unit28;2013379 said:


> Lgg4............


That's my plan in a couple more months


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2013380 said:


> And done....


More in SD heading this way. May be here by morning.


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;2013390 said:


> FYI if anyone was planning to hit mille lacs for walleye season closes august 3rd...talk about a ghost town even if you were planning smallies pike etc no live bait and all tourneys cancelled


That just killed tourism.


----------



## CityGuy

Unbelievable. My mil just said to the wife and I that she is worried that because she has degenerative hip disease that she could possibly fall over at any given moment and would drop our kid.
I looked at the wife and that said enough. She will not be walking around with my kid in her arms anymore. 
On top of that my fil can have a seizure at any moment. Guess they won't be babysitting until my kid can walk on her own.


----------



## cbservicesllc

albhb3;2013390 said:


> FYI if anyone was planning to hit mille lacs for walleye season closes august 3rd...talk about a ghost town even if you were planning smallies pike etc no live bait and all tourneys cancelled


Jesus... the DNR trying to kill Mille Lacs?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2013402 said:


> Jesus... the DNR trying to kill Mille Lacs?


Isn't there alot of Indians netting tons of fish out of there? Last year my employee went up there and they had boat loads of all sizes and. Bet the population is tanked


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2013335 said:


> I will fix areas around the landscape with sod say a patio or whatever but include in the bid, but the ruts going back i give the option.


I don't ever have ruts. Only area I fix is right around the patio. I'll lay boards out to run the tracks over


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2013335 said:


> I will fix areas around the landscape with sod say a patio or whatever but include in the bid, but the ruts going back i give the option.


I don't hardly ever have ruts. Only area I fix is right around the patio. I'll lay boards out to run the tracks over.

If there is damage anywhere else it still gets sod. The spend enough in a patio they get sod


----------



## Polarismalibu

That's weird it cut my post in half


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2013409 said:


> Isn't there alot of Indians netting tons of fish out of there? Last year my employee went up there and they had boat loads of all sizes and. Bet the population is tanked


Yeah there not helping the lake but the dnr is killing it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Quality should be downtown Minneapolis. Down here for the Aquatennial Fireworks, and there is a TON of skin showing.


----------



## snowman55

At er dentist boy broke 2 teeth.have a feeling this will cost more than quality's bar tab


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2013420 said:


> Quality should be downtown Minneapolis. Down here for the Aquatennial Fireworks, and there is a TON of skin showing.


Was up 3k at the casino then lost it all back plus another 1k feather headed mo cafes


----------



## Green Grass

snowman55;2013422 said:


> At er dentist boy broke 2 teeth.have a feeling this will cost more than quality's bar tab


I don't know that would have to be a big dental tab.


----------



## SnowGuy73

72° calm light rain.


----------



## CityGuy

73° mostly cloudy


----------



## CityGuy

My mil is 2 seconds from getting kicked out of here. Telling me I'm feeding my kid wrong. I need to hold her not have her in her bounce chair.


----------



## unit28

How to get rid of good memories......
Take them to the pawn shop


----------



## Doughboy12

albhb3;2013390 said:


> FYI if anyone was planning to hit mille lacs for walleye season closes august 3rd...talk about a ghost town even if you were planning smallies pike etc no live bait and all tourneys cancelled


You didn't wave.... :waving:


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2013424 said:


> Was up 3k at the casino then lost it all back plus another 1k feather headed mo cafes


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;2013444 said:


> My mil is 2 seconds from getting kicked out of here. Telling me I'm feeding my kid wrong. I need to hold her not have her in her bounce chair.


good luck:realmad:


----------



## CityGuy

Anyone know of a good ad blocker for Android when using ps desktop/full site?


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;2013417 said:


> Yeah there not helping the lake but the dnr is killing it


word has it the 01/02 year classes got wiped out and more or less depending on 03/04 classes. The big problem are the ones in the slot are cannibalizing the small ones.... don't worry leech and vermillion are next:crying:


----------



## Drakeslayer

CityGuy;2013459 said:


> Anyone know of a good ad blocker for Android when using ps desktop/full site?


Just buy a Meyer plow and it goes away


----------



## Doughboy12

albhb3;2013460 said:


> word has it the 01/02 year classes got wiped out and more or less depending on 03/04 classes. The big problem are the ones in the slot are cannibalizing the small ones.... don't worry leech and vermillion are next:crying:


Was eerie driving by the lake and not seeing a single boat light at 10pm.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2013424 said:


> Was up 3k at the casino then lost it all back plus another 1k feather headed mo cafes


Jeez man,

When I go I start putting winnings in one pocket and playing my money out of the other. Once my money is gone I'm done and cash the winnings


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2013466 said:


> Jeez man,
> 
> When I go I start putting winnings in one pocket and playing my money out of the other. Once my money is gone I'm done and cash the winnings


This... I would be sick if I were him right now...


----------



## cbservicesllc

albhb3;2013457 said:


>


Sounds like quality didn't know when to run...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well, first impressions of the S6. 

I'm working it hard right now, downloading all of the music and text messages I had saved to the computer yesterday.

I'm also downloading all of the apps that I had, as well as setting up all ofy accounts.

I'm also downloading all of the podcast episodes via Wi-Fi.

I'm plugged into the USB port on the computer. The USB cord can't keep up and I'm down to 60%.

Last night at the fireworks, I used 35% of the battery videoing 12 minutes of the fireworks for my kid who was at the air show in WI.

I did buy a mophie case for my phone, which isn't being used yet for battery life.

My wife's S6 was at 8% this morning, she plugged it in 20 minutes ago, and she's at 53%. I'll have to take a quick charge with me in the truck I think.






I just noticed that my battery level has leveled off at 60% now for a while. For a bit it was dropping faster than snowman's kid's teeth. 

It IS blllaaazzziiinnngggly faster than my S5. Maybe I just haven't downloaded enough nudie movies with it yet.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2013474 said:


> Well, first impressions of the S6.
> 
> I'm working it hard right now, downloading all of the music and text messages I had saved to the computer yesterday.
> 
> I'm also downloading all of the apps that I had, as well as setting up all ofy accounts.
> 
> I'm also downloading all of the podcast episodes via Wi-Fi.
> 
> I'm plugged into the USB port on the computer. The USB cord can't keep up and I'm down to 60%.
> 
> Last night at the fireworks, I used 35% of the battery videoing 12 minutes of the fireworks for my kid who was at the air show in WI.
> 
> I did buy a mophie case for my phone, which isn't being used yet for battery life.
> 
> My wife's S6 was at 8% this morning, she plugged it in 20 minutes ago, and she's at 53%. I'll have to take a quick charge with me in the truck I think.
> 
> I just noticed that my battery level has leveled off at 60% now for a while. For a bit it was dropping faster than snowman's kid's teeth.
> 
> It IS blllaaazzziiinnngggly faster than my S5. Maybe I just haven't downloaded enough nudie movies with it yet.


Sigh... I might have to buy one...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Before you do, let me run this thing under normal usage for a week.

I still haven't figured out if the mophie case should have the switch to red or green wheny phone is on. I have the 100% case, they also have one that will give you 60% of additional battery life.

Lifeproof has a battery case that's also waterproof, but those are only for iPhones so far.


----------



## unit28

See that ,.big red bear off the west coast.
We're doomed


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2013481 said:


> Before you do, let me run this thing under normal usage for a week.
> 
> I still haven't figured out if the mophie case should have the switch to red or green wheny phone is on. I have the 100% case, they also have one that will give you 60% of additional battery life.
> 
> Lifeproof has a battery case that's also waterproof, but those are only for iPhones so far.


Actually waterproof or just water resistant?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2013486 said:


> Actually waterproof or just water resistant?


Waterproof. I've used the case in the wave pool at Wisconsin Dells under water.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I think it's down to 6' deep for 30 minutes.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2013487 said:


> Waterproof. I've used the case in the wave pool at Wisconsin Dells under water.


Sinner....


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2013482 said:


> See that ,.big red bear off the west coast.
> We're doomed


So there goes the no 90's for us bit?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2013487 said:


> Waterproof. I've used the case in the wave pool at Wisconsin Dells under water.


My phone is up for a upgrade as of today. I may have to get that case.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2013489 said:


> Sinner....


Creepy lawn guy with a camera underwater at a family pool.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2013490 said:


> So there goes the no 90's for us bit?


Maybe he's talking about winter? Never know with him


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;2013482 said:


> See that ,.big red bear off the west coast.
> We're doomed


For winter?


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2013490 said:


> So there goes the no 90's for us bit?


Naw,
not this week, but next
I'll be getting a jacket

Figured it was easy to see the date, 
the bear, not so much . I was kidding about being doomed. ...lol

Warmer abv avg Temps will be OND
But like last year, our big snowfall was the first one at 16"


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;2013496 said:


> naw,
> not this week, but next
> i'll be getting a jacket
> 
> figured it was easy to see the date,
> the bear, not so much
> 
> warmer abv avg temps will be ond
> but like last year, our big snowfall was the first one at 16"


ond?.........


----------



## Polarismalibu

unit28;2013496 said:


> Naw,
> not this week, but next
> I'll be getting a jacket
> 
> Figured it was easy to see the date,
> the bear, not so much . I was kidding about being doomed. ...lol
> 
> Warmer abv avg Temps will be OND
> But like last year, our big snowfall was the first one at 16"


So another slow winter?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2013497 said:


> ond?.........


Oct Nov Dec


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2013498 said:


> So another slow winter?


NOAA says bigger El Nino than last.


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;2013494 said:


> Maybe he's talking about winter? Never know with him


It's a climate prediction map from gfs.
Shows probable Temps during certain time frame.
High percentage we're going to be below average during the time frame on the map


----------



## unit28

Polarismalibu;2013498 said:


> So another slow winter?


Data suggest 90% record breaking El nino


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2013474 said:


> Well, first impressions of the S6.
> 
> I'm working it hard right now, downloading all of the music and text messages I had saved to the computer yesterday.
> 
> I'm also downloading all of the apps that I had, as well as setting up all ofy accounts.
> 
> I'm also downloading all of the podcast episodes via Wi-Fi.
> 
> I'm plugged into the USB port on the computer. The USB cord can't keep up and I'm down to 60%.
> 
> Last night at the fireworks, I used 35% of the battery videoing 12 minutes of the fireworks for my kid who was at the air show in WI.
> 
> I did buy a mophie case for my phone, which isn't being used yet for battery life.
> 
> My wife's S6 was at 8% this morning, she plugged it in 20 minutes ago, and she's at 53%. I'll have to take a quick charge with me in the truck I think.
> 
> I just noticed that my battery level has leveled off at 60% now for a while. For a bit it was dropping faster than snowman's kid's teeth.
> 
> It IS blllaaazzziiinnngggly faster than my S5. Maybe I just haven't downloaded enough nudie movies with it yet.


I thought that those movies make them run faster.


----------



## unit28

Remember Jim asked me awhile back what the consistent js meant.

Europe was in a heat wave and certain vortices were hanging around already.

El Nino event till 2016 spring at least....


----------



## Polarismalibu

Is El Niño good for snow? I can't remember


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;2013505 said:


> Is El Niño good for snow? I can't remember


warm and dry I believe remember we really haven't had a good snow storm since I bought that snowblower at the end of our 90 inch year a few back


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2013496 said:


> Naw,
> not this week, but next
> I'll be getting a jacket
> 
> Figured it was easy to see the date,
> the bear, not so much . I was kidding about being doomed. ...lol
> 
> Warmer abv avg Temps will be OND
> But like last year, our big snowfall was the first one at 16"


Yeah I see it looks like Days 6-10 (next week) are showing 60-70% chance of below normal Temps...

I just didn't know if the "big bear" was coming to get us after that, haha


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2013501 said:


> It's a climate prediction map from gfs.
> Shows probable Temps during certain time frame.
> High percentage we're going to be below average during the time frame on the map


Which... if you look at the Title "6-10 Day Outlook" means the first week in August... Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2013502 said:


> Data suggest 90% record breaking El nino


Oh no... :crying:


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2013505 said:


> Is El Niño good for snow? I can't remember


No... no it is not... :realmad:


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2013517 said:


> No... no it is not... :realmad:


Well let's hope it's wrong then


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2013521 said:


> Well let's hope it's wrong then


Amen to that! payup


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

A repeat of last winter after Nov 11 is Pppppeeerrrrrfect!


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2013530 said:


> A repeat of last winter after Nov 11 is Pppppeeerrrrrfect!


That would suck. I'll lose all my guys if we have a winter like last year


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2013521 said:


> Well let's hope it's wrong then


This.......


----------



## CityGuy

Guess I won't be in the calender picture. The FD has had 3 weeks to send me down to get fitted for a dress uniform and has dropped the ball. Was told to just show up in a FD t-shirt. Told them that's hard to do when I don't have those either. Got the blank stare from the chief. Then he says show up in street clothes, said not a chance. I won't be the one shmuck in street clothes when the rest of the department is in dress uniform.


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;2013544 said:


> Guess I won't be in the calender picture. The FD has had 3 weeks to send me down to get fitted for a dress uniform and has dropped the ball. Was told to just show up in a FD t-shirt. Told them that's hard to do when I don't have those either. Got the blank stare from the chief. Then he says show up in street clothes, said not a chance. I won't be the one shmuck in street clothes when the rest of the department is in dress uniform.


now why you gotta be a PITA


----------



## unit28

Monday night partly cloudy with isolated showers and thunderstorms in the evening...then showers and thunderstorms likely after midnight. Lows in the lower 70s. Southeast winds 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 70 percent. Tuesday showers and thunderstorms likely in the morning...then partly cloudy with a chance of showers and thunderstorms in the afternoon. Highs in the upper 80s. South winds 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 60 percent. Highest heat indices around 96 in the afternoon.


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;2013545 said:


> now why you gotta be a PITA


Because I refuse to look out of place I'm a picture that every resident gets.


----------



## snowman55

So what your the new guy right.


----------



## CityGuy

snowman55;2013555 said:


> So what your the new guy right.


3 of us and we have been on since october of last year.


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;2013549 said:


> Because I refuse to look out of place I'm a picture that every resident gets.


and I bet 90% it ends up in the trash before being scene


----------



## snowman55

Show me the accuracy of niño predictions?
How often has noaa got it right in least 10 years.I don't put a lot of faith in long range.


----------



## albhb3

snowman55;2013560 said:


> Show me the accuracy of niño predictions?
> How often has noaa got it right in least 10 years.I don't put a lot of faith in long range.


can we then compare that to the extraordinarily accurate novak


----------



## unit28

snowman55;2013560 said:


> Show me the accuracy of niño predictions?
> How often has noaa got it right in least 10 years.I don't put a lot of faith in long range.


Spaghetti models..............


----------



## Drakeslayer

Lwnmwrmans employee might be on to something with the truck being unsafe. He may have had an inside guy at fiat Chrysler. 
http://www.startribune.com/ap-sources-fiat-chrysler-to-buy-back-about-300-000-pickups/318584611/


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Drakeslayer;2013571 said:


> Lwnmwrmans employee might be on to something with the truck being unsafe. He may have had an inside guy at fiat Chrysler.
> http://www.startribune.com/ap-sources-fiat-chrysler-to-buy-back-about-300-000-pickups/318584611/


Wow!!!!. To bad ford didn't do that for the 6.0. But they were safe to drive....when they ran


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2013571 said:


> Lwnmwrmans employee might be on to something with the truck being unsafe. He may have had an inside guy at fiat Chrysler.
> http://www.startribune.com/ap-sources-fiat-chrysler-to-buy-back-about-300-000-pickups/318584611/


whew!!!

Good thing I already traded in my 2011.

I have newer trucks and older trucks that what's being bought back.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2013575 said:


> Wow!!!!. To bad ford didn't do that for the 6.0. But they were safe to drive....when they ran


That would have been nice. Unfortunately that was really internationals problem that fell on ford just a ugly situation. I'm glad they make there stuff on there own now.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2013309 said:


> Banno sending you a pm.


did you get my reply?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Sigh... Jury Duty at 8:15AM tomorrow morning... Why don't they make people on Unemployment do this?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2013580 said:


> That would have been nice. Unfortunately that was really internationals problem that fell on ford just a ugly situation. I'm glad they make there stuff on there own now.


No different than subs. It comes back to the contractor. They bought it and put it in. I'm sure they had someone approve it. Can you tell I'm still po'ed?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2013583 said:


> Sigh... Jury Duty at 8:15AM tomorrow morning... Why don't they make people on Unemployment do this?


Ummm, that would make to much sense. It's government. What else can I say


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Something to think about. Projects never end, but time does


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2013584 said:


> Can you tell I'm still po'ed?


Noooooo... not at all!



jimslawnsnow;2013586 said:


> Something to think about. Projects never end, but time does


Ain't that the truth... I'm sitting here think next week is August and wondering where my Summer went...


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2013582 said:


> did you get my reply?


Yes thank you.


----------



## CityGuy

70° few clouds, slight breeze


----------



## CityGuy

Sounds like tomorrow morning could be wet. Figures because we are starting a culvert repair today.


----------



## CityGuy

Just think, in 2 months we start possible snow season.


----------



## SnowGuy73

75° light breeze clouds.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light dew.


----------



## CityGuy

Little bit more shouldering today.


----------



## CityGuy

Flagging today in the heat. This should be fun.


----------



## CityGuy

69° sunny and a light breeze


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2013608 said:


> Flagging today in the heat. This should be fun.


Yeah, okay. How about you come and trim 3,000 bushes today, tomorrow and Wednesday
I'll go there and stand and hold a sign.

Christ.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Accu is showing highs in the 70's for pretty much all of August.

That'd be nice!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2013623 said:


> Yeah, okay. How about you come and trim 3,000 bushes today, tomorrow and Wednesday
> I'll go there and stand and hold a sign.
> 
> Christ.


Every time we drive by one we say, that's my dream job


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2013623 said:


> Yeah, okay. How about you come and trim 3,000 bushes today, tomorrow and Wednesday
> I'll go there and stand and hold a sign.
> 
> Christ.


Allllllllways


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2013627 said:


> Every time we drive by one we say, that's my dream job


Hahahaha, same


----------



## CityGuy

70% chance of rain tonight and tomorrow. .25 to .5 both times.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Not many lookers down in the Jury dungeon... A few, but not a enough to make it worth it...


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;2013599 said:


> Just think, in 2 months we start possible snow season.


I'm thinking 5 months at least.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;2013636 said:


> I'm thinking 5 months at least.


At least 4 months I hope! I want to RAKE in the cash (pun intended) while I can this year!


----------



## NorthernProServ

CityGuy;2013634 said:


> 70% chance of rain tonight and tomorrow. .25 to .5 both times.


I saw that for tomorrow, yesterday it was before 7am..then 10am...now before 1pm....cafe


----------



## NorthernProServ

Any of you guys add a surfactant to Q4 plus?

The guy said not needed but I don't see why not?

Just spot spraying.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2013623 said:


> Yeah, okay. How about you come and trim 3,000 bushes today, tomorrow and Wednesday
> I'll go there and stand and hold a sign.
> 
> Christ.


No kidding.......


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2013647 said:


> No kidding.......


He is alive!!!!!!


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;2013626 said:


> Accu is showing highs in the 70's for pretty much all of August.
> 
> That'd be nice!


Jst wait till end of august like I said couple days ago.......


----------



## unit28

NorthernProServ;2013644 said:


> Any of you guys add a surfactant to Q4 plus?
> 
> The guy said not needed but I don't see why not?
> 
> Just spot spraying.....


most times yes.....and
check temp application rates


----------



## mnlefty

unit28;2013653 said:


> most times yes.....and
> check temp application rates


Starting to notice as we're doing irrigation monthly checks some properties that were obviously sprayed in the heat.


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ;2013643 said:


> I saw that for tomorrow, yesterday it was before 7am..then 10am...now before 1pm....cafe


Starting to sound like a complete washout.


----------



## Greenery

I wish we had a Gertens like store near by me. That place is pretty big.


----------



## Greenery

unit28;2013653 said:


> most times yes.....and
> check temp application rates


I haven't used it but doesn't it already have a surfactant in it?


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;2013636 said:


> I'm thinking 5 months at least.


I always go with labor day to memorial day as possible in this state.


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2013656 said:


> I wish we had a Gertens like store near by me. That place is pretty big.


You get plants there?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Cafe this, it's hot. I quit!


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;2013644 said:


> Any of you guys add a surfactant to Q4 plus?
> 
> The guy said not needed but I don't see why not?
> 
> Just spot spraying.....


I did when I last used it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;2013652 said:


> Jst wait till end of august like I said couple days ago.......


I missed that one, what happens end of August?


----------



## Polarismalibu

I got 4 of my snow contracts in the mail today. That was a surprise


----------



## snowman55

*noaa el nino*

Michael McPhaden, a senior scientist at NOAA's Pacific Marine Environmental Laboratory in Seattle and longtime proponent of the TAO array, said that no one knows exactly how detrimental the lost data will be for NOAA's El Niño forecasts. "A big question on everyone's mind is just how much of an impact this will have. We don't know," McPhaden said. "The presumption is the more data you have, the better off you are.

"Essentially, I don't see how TAO being at 30% to 40% capacity right now can possibly help our predictions of ENSO," Vecchi said in an email conversation, using the abbreviation for El Niño-Southern Oscillation, which is the broader climate cycle of which El Niño is one part. "Seasonal prediction is very challenging even in the best of worlds - and we don't get extra points for "degree of difficulty."

so strong el nino or not? I cant find the accuracy of their nino predictions. any one know how often they get it right?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2013647 said:


> No kidding.......


You're alive!


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2013658 said:


> I always go with labor day to memorial day as possible in this state.


In my entire 30 years I've seen flurries once in September... I'll take October 1 to May 1... that may be generous...


----------



## CityGuy

The breeze feels nice.


----------



## Camden

snowman55;2013667 said:


> Michael McPhaden, a senior scientist at NOAA's Pacific Marine Environmental Laboratory in Seattle and longtime proponent of the TAO array, said that no one knows exactly how detrimental the lost data will be for NOAA's El Niño forecasts. "*We will need 10's if not 100s of billions of dollars to study this further. We don't expect to actually accomplish anything with that money but at least it'll keep all of us employed for many more years."*


Fixed it for you.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2013665 said:


> I got 4 of my snow contracts in the mail today. That was a surprise


Tis the season.


----------



## Greenery

SnowGuy73;2013661 said:


> Cafe this, it's hot. I quit!


Yeah it was the only place that had the quantity I needed.


----------



## snowman55

Camden;2013671 said:


> Fixed it for you.


Right? again I cant find anything on the accuracy of these predictrions.


----------



## Camden

snowman55;2013678 said:


> Right? again I cant find anything on the accuracy of these predictrions.


Good luck. They don't want to openly say that they still can't predict the weather even though billions have been wasted on "research".

Gov't agencies like this are pros at spinning their words (I think the proper term is rhetoric?). "Huge strides have been made...", "We're a lot closer than we've ever been...", "We've got the right people in place to make this happen..."


----------



## qualitycut

Nap sounds good right now


----------



## Camden

A weather guy I follow on Twitter posted a pic of a recent model run for tomorrow and it looks nasty. There's purple right on top of my house. I sure hope it's wrong.


----------



## CityGuy

Promoted to loader operator for the afternoon.


----------



## ryde307

Camden;2013682 said:


> A weather guy I follow on Twitter posted a pic of a recent model run for tomorrow and it looks nasty. There's purple right on top of my house. I sure hope it's wrong.


I just hope it cools down soon. I'm not built for the heat.
Ready for fall.
As for the winter I want the first snow November 20-30. Then 20-30 inches in Dec. and 40-50 from Jan 1 - March 15. Then melt it all by April 1 working by tax day.


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2013685 said:


> I just hope it cools down soon. I'm not built for the heat.
> Ready for fall.
> As for the winter I want the first snow November 20-30. Then 20-30 inches in Dec. and 40-50 from Jan 1 - March 15. Then melt it all by April 1 working by tax day.


Same here... And it's only moderately cooler in this jury room, and I'm just sitting...

I'm cool with your snow plan... payup payup payup


----------



## Bill1090

Starting to kick around going on the combine run next year. Sit in a combine all day with the ac on high and just let er eat!


----------



## Bill1090

cbservicesllc;2013688 said:


> Same here... And it's only moderately cooler in this jury room, and I'm just sitting...
> 
> I'm cool with your snow plan... payup payup payup


What's the saying? "If the glove doesn't fit, the jury must aquit!"?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;2013699 said:


> What's the saying? "If the glove doesn't fit, the jury must aquit!"?


Oh no... everyone is going to jail... that's my take Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

First 500 bushes are done!!


----------



## NorthernProServ

Went from 70% to 30% tonight....ok.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Nvm...must be cafe again all sunny and clear every day.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;2013711 said:


> Nvm...must be cafe again all sunny and clear every day.....


I saw that earlier. Main forecast is in an hour.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2013703 said:


> First 500 bushes are done!!


Must be smaller ones, row after row huh?


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2013682 said:


> A weather guy I follow on Twitter posted a pic of a recent model run for tomorrow and it looks nasty. There's purple right on top of my house. I sure hope it's wrong.


Won't have to go far for storm damage clean up then


----------



## qualitycut

Just seen some Mexicans trimming, they have jeans and a hoodie on with the hood yo. Jeez


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2013726 said:


> Won't have to go far for storm damage clean up then


You always see the silver lining....


----------



## Camden

ryde307;2013685 said:


> I just hope it cools down soon. I'm not built for the heat.
> Ready for fall.
> As for the winter I want the first snow November 20-30. Then 20-30 inches in Dec. and 40-50 from Jan 1 - March 15. Then melt it all by April 1 working by tax day.


I'm no fan of the heat either. I pour so much sweat that I have a tough time wearing safety glasses because the lenses fill up with liquid. It was a big issue when I was cutting up trees a few weeks ago.

You're a little on the low end with snow totals, I'd be satisfied with an even 100". 25 events with 4" each time coupled with 20+ degree temps (no wind). It would feel like you're plowing in the Bahamas.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2013727 said:


> Just seen some Mexicans trimming, they have jeans and a hoodie on with the hood yo. Jeez


I got long sleeves and jeans. No hood though.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2013733 said:


> I got long sleeves and jeans. No hood though.


Really? Shorts and t shirt here.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2013727 said:


> Just seen some Mexicans trimming, they have jeans and a hoodie on with the hood yo. Jeez


you saw that too on concorde. I was gonna post that, no way in hell


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2013734 said:


> Really? Shorts and t shirt here.


Always have pants on, sometimes a long sleeve too but usally just a T.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2013742 said:


> Always have pants on, sometimes a long sleeve too but usally just a T.


I cant handle wearing long pants. Need air flow. You guys must sit in trucks all day wearing jeans and long sleeves


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2013702 said:


> Oh no... everyone is going to jail... that's my take Thumbs Up


And you hate everyone equally.


----------



## Bill1090

cbservicesllc;2013702 said:


> Oh no... everyone is going to jail... that's my take Thumbs Up


Atta boy!...


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2013734 said:


> Really? Shorts and t shirt here.


Currently rocking the banana hammock here.


----------



## CityGuy

Nws shows 60% after 4 a.m. and 60% until 8 a.m.


----------



## CityGuy

Mil is gone thank goodness.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Long sleeves keep the sun off the skin.


----------



## CityGuy

On a positive note, the wife's college roommate is here and my tounge is on the floor. 
I know the rule. I will try and get a pic when I can carefully do it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CB - I'm at 17% with the same usage I did on my S5. This is without using my battery in the Mophie case.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2013744 said:


> You guys must sit in trucks all day wearing jeans and long sleeves


I wish.....need pants when you are ferting....


----------



## NorthernProServ

CityGuy;2013752 said:


> Mil is gone thank goodness.


I keep thinking I am seeing MILF


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2013756 said:


> CB - I'm at 17% with the same usage I did on my S5. This is without using my battery in the Mophie case.


dang.....that just sucks the juice.


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ;2013758 said:


> I keep thinking I am seeing MILF


Not even close. Trust me on that.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2013757 said:


> I wish.....need pants when you are ferting....


That makes sense.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2013731 said:


> I'm no fan of the heat either. I pour so much sweat that I have a tough time wearing safety glasses because the lenses fill up with liquid. It was a big issue when I was cutting up trees a few weeks ago.
> 
> You're a little on the low end with snow totals, I'd be satisfied with an even 100". 25 events with 4" each time coupled with 20+ degree temps (no wind). It would feel like you're plowing in the Bahamas.


Oh that would be awesome! Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

WWYD???


Received a $1550 check today that I'm not supposed to have. It's payment for an invoice that the other company on the property has already paid.

My wife and dad both say deposit it. The check is from a national company and chances are they'll never know. My mom says I raised to do the right thing, return it.

90% of the time my mom gets the mail and makes deposits, and I would have never known. If they call and say I was issued a check by mistake, I can just say that I will check with acct's receivable and reissue a check back. If they never call, then I'm $1550 ahead.

I know what I'm doing, just wanted to see what the consensus is.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2013748 said:


> And you hate everyone equally.


Absolutely...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doing bush trimming (a LOT of Barberry) you have to wear pants / long sleeves.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Now I'm down to 9%. This thing really drops now. Gonna flip on the battery pack at 5%.


----------



## TKLAWN

NorthernProServ;2013757 said:


> I wish.....need pants when you are ferting....


That and weed whipping in shorts blows big time.


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;2013764 said:


> WWYD???
> 
> Received a $1550 check today that I'm not supposed to have. It's payment for an invoice that the other company on the property has already paid.
> 
> My wife and dad both say deposit it. The check is from a national company and chances are they'll never know. My mom says I raised to do the right thing, return it.
> 
> 90% of the time my mom gets the mail and makes deposits, and I would have never known. If they call and say I was issued a check by mistake, I can just say that I will check with acct's receivable and reissue a check back. If they never call, then I'm $1550 ahead.
> 
> I know what I'm doing, just wanted to see what the consensus is.


well in your infinite wisdom you come on here brag about a check that legally isn't yours... Im pretty sure theres jail time coming with that but hey they will never know...right. that's just about as good as thieves that rob someone and then put it up on FB


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2013764 said:


> WWYD???
> 
> Received a $1550 check today that I'm not supposed to have. It's payment for an invoice that the other company on the property has already paid.
> 
> My wife and dad both say deposit it. The check is from a national company and chances are they'll never know. My mom says I raised to do the right thing, return it.
> 
> 90% of the time my mom gets the mail and makes deposits, and I would have never known. If they call and say I was issued a check by mistake, I can just say that I will check with acct's receivable and reissue a check back. If they never call, then I'm $1550 ahead.
> 
> I know what I'm doing, just wanted to see what the consensus is.


So your haveing a pig roast at your place for us this weekend!?!?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

albhb3;2013770 said:


> well in your infinite wisdom you come on here brag about a check that legally isn't yours... Im pretty sure theres jail time coming with that but hey they will never know...right. that's just about as good as thieves that rob someone and then put it up on FB


I wasn't bragging about anything. I also said I know what I'm doing, didn't say what.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2013772 said:


> So your haveing a pig roast at your place for us this weekend!?!?


Now there's an idea.


----------



## TKLAWN

albhb3;2013770 said:


> well in your infinite wisdom you come on here brag about a check that legally isn't yours... Im pretty sure theres jail time coming with that but hey they will never know...right. that's just about as good as thieves that rob someone and then put it up on FB


Don't think he was bragging nor did he say he was keeping it....just asking WWYD?

Carry onpayup


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2013764 said:


> WWYD???
> 
> Received a $1550 check today that I'm not supposed to have. It's payment for an invoice that the other company on the property has already paid.
> 
> My wife and dad both say deposit it. The check is from a national company and chances are they'll never know. My mom says I raised to do the right thing, return it.
> 
> 90% of the time my mom gets the mail and makes deposits, and I would have never known. If they call and say I was issued a check by mistake, I can just say that I will check with acct's receivable and reissue a check back. If they never call, then I'm $1550 ahead.
> 
> I know what I'm doing, just wanted to see what the consensus is.


Send it back and call them. They will figure it out eventually and you're not a thief.

And for those keeping track I'm alive I think. Not sure.


----------



## NorthernProServ

I swear I keep refreshing NWS every 5 mins and it's different


----------



## NorthernProServ

TKLAWN;2013769 said:


> That and weed whipping in shorts blows big time.


this too!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Phone was down to 5%. Turned on the battery pack case, 10 minutes and we are back to 15% and rising.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;2013766 said:


> Doing bush trimming (a LOT of Barberry) you have to wear pants / long sleeves.


Cut those things to the ground and hope they die.


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;2013769 said:


> That and weed whipping in shorts blows big time.


This!!!!!....


----------



## Green Grass

albhb3;2013770 said:


> well in your infinite wisdom you come on here brag about a check that legally isn't yours... Im pretty sure theres jail time coming with that but hey they will never know...right. that's just about as good as thieves that rob someone and then put it up on FB


We all know that he is going to return it or his mother will beat him.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;2013787 said:


> Cut those things to the ground and hope they die.


I agree!!!!


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;2013776 said:


> Send it back and call them.


There's no other answer. It's not money you're owed. They have auditors that will catch it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2013774 said:


> Now there's an idea.


I figure there would be enough people that show up it could work


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2013764 said:


> WWYD???
> 
> Received a $1550 check today that I'm not supposed to have. It's payment for an invoice that the other company on the property has already paid.
> 
> My wife and dad both say deposit it. The check is from a national company and chances are they'll never know. My mom says I raised to do the right thing, return it.
> 
> 90% of the time my mom gets the mail and makes deposits, and I would have never known. If they call and say I was issued a check by mistake, I can just say that I will check with acct's receivable and reissue a check back. If they never call, then I'm $1550 ahead.
> 
> I know what I'm doing, just wanted to see what the consensus is.


Thats stealing imo. Had a Company send me a 300 check by accident, shredded it


----------



## qualitycut

Just seen a big military cargo plane taking of at msp and was pretty low coming towards 110 took a sharp left and followed the river till it got high enough, scared the crap out of me.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Page 8000 yet?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

jimslawnsnow;2013799 said:


> Page 8000 yet?


Nope.........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

jimslawnsnow;2013800 said:


> Nope.........


Now I sound like lwnmwrman talking to himself all night


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2013790 said:


> We all know that he is going to return it or his mother will beat him.


This!!!!

I'm just trying to figure out what happened. I've been doing the maintenance at this property for about 20 years. This is the first time I've gotten a check from the second company on any invoice.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Jeezzz.............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Battery pack case already has the phone back up to 40%.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wait, what?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2013802 said:


> This!!!!
> 
> I'm just trying to figure out what happened. I've been doing the maintenance at this property for about 20 years. This is the first time I've gotten a check from the
> second company on any invoice.


Happened to me a few years ago. Never sent an invoice but paid me 425. Assuming it was for lawn work for 36 townhomes


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2013795 said:


> Just seen a big military cargo plane taking of at msp and was pretty low coming towards 110 took a sharp left and followed the river till it got high enough, scared the crap out of me.


One of my kids and I watched a few fly just to the east of our house the other day. Pretty cool.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2013804 said:


> Battery pack case already has the phone back up to 40%.


That's crazy


----------



## SSS Inc.

Since I'm back.....the RAP is going straight up starting at 7:00 a.m...


Please Rain....Please Rain.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2013810 said:


> Since I'm back.....the RAP is going straight up starting at 7:00 a.m...


I knew you were lurking to get the top post on page 8000.

Don't deny it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I sold my 4-5 year old sthil br600 for 200. Now I have to go buy a real blower. Echo 770


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2013811 said:


> I knew you were lurking to get the top post on page 8000.
> 
> Don't deny it.


I've been lurking for a month or two. The all important post comes in about 10 or so. I have so many milestone posts it doesn't mean as much anymore.  In all honesty I don't even know what day it is let alone what post we are on. I'll be on my "A" game once we wrap up our season.


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;2013812 said:


> I sold my 4-5 year old sthil br600 for 200. Now I have to go buy a real blower. Echo 770


Should have bought a Redmax 8500.... Would make that Echo look like a toy!


----------



## SSS Inc.

200,000 meaningful and thought provoking posts by Christmas. Book it.


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;2013820 said:


> 200,000 posts by Christmas. Book it.


this


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2013768 said:


> Now I'm down to 9%. This thing really drops now. Gonna flip on the battery pack at 5%.


1.5 hours and the battery is back up to 62%. It's increasing in charge even while using the phone.

Anyone that has issues with battery, I would get a Mophie case before a new phone.


----------



## SSS Inc.

RAP is soaring!!!!••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2013826 said:


> RAP is soaring!!!!••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••


It will flat line at 10 pm.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2013830 said:


> It will flat line at 10 pm.


Did last time....


----------



## CityGuy

60% chance mainly between 4 and 8 a.m.


----------



## unit28

watching satellite Jason attm


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2013764 said:


> WWYD???
> 
> Received a $1550 check today that I'm not supposed to have. It's payment for an invoice that the other company on the property has already paid.
> 
> My wife and dad both say deposit it. The check is from a national company and chances are they'll never know. My mom says I raised to do the right thing, return it.
> 
> 90% of the time my mom gets the mail and makes deposits, and I would have never known. If they call and say I was issued a check by mistake, I can just say that I will check with acct's receivable and reissue a check back. If they never call, then I'm $1550 ahead.
> 
> I know what I'm doing, just wanted to see what the consensus is.


I would call and say "Did you want us to deposit this and credit it to your account for future service?"


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2013825 said:


> 1.5 hours and the battery is back up to 62%. It's increasing in charge even while using the phone.
> 
> Anyone that has issues with battery, I would get a Mophie case before a new phone.


Copy that...

Also, when you said you were at 17% a few hours back, what would your S5 normally be at?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;2013819 said:


> Should have bought a Redmax 8500.... Would make that Echo look like a toy!


I haven't bought anything yet. My dealer sells or used to sell redmax. They have all the advertising up, but no equipment


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2013837 said:


> Copy that...
> 
> Also, when you said you were at 17% a few hours back, what would your S5 normally be at?


The same.

Seriously, get a Mophie. It was $100 at Best Buy, but any good case is $60-80.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bam...........

See you guys in a couple months.


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;2013841 said:


> Bam...........
> 
> See you guys in a couple months.


Am I missing something??


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2013812 said:


> I sold my 4-5 year old sthil br600 for 200. Now I have to go buy a real blower. Echo 770


Go Redmax.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;2013841 said:


> Bam...........
> 
> See you guys in a couple months.


Halloween blizzard 2015?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Im still at 70% between 05:00 and 09:00.


----------



## unit28

...split tomorrow,


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2013843 said:


> Am I missing something??


He thought he would be post 160,000. He was one short.

Battery pack charged the phone to 95% (while using the internet heavily) and now battery pack is dead, but phone is still at 90%. Both will completely charge overnight.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Who's the best red max dealer?


----------



## qualitycut

Oh oh, i am in novaks ground zero


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2013840 said:


> The same.
> 
> Seriously, get a Mophie. It was $100 at Best Buy, but any good case is $60-80.


Yeah I was thinking about one of those anyway, and a factory reset on my phone...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2013852 said:


> Oh oh, i am in novaks ground zero


But he says AFTER 2 pm??????


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2013841 said:


> Bam...........
> 
> See you guys in a couple months.


RAP dropped?


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2013850 said:


> He thought he would be post 160,000. He was one short.
> 
> Battery pack charged the phone to 95% (while using the internet heavily) and now battery pack is dead, but phone is still at 90%. Both will completely charge overnight.


He was 160,000.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2013850 said:


> Battery pack charged the phone to 95% (while using the internet heavily) and now battery pack is dead, but phone is still at 90%. Both will completely charge overnight.


So basically no charger needed after heavy use for the day? I like it!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2013854 said:


> But he says AFTER 2 pm??????


And everyone else is saying tomorrow morning? D'ohkay!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2013858 said:


> So basically no charger needed after heavy use for the day? I like it!


Right. I'm sitting at 83% now after not having a charger on since 5:30 this morning.

Just flipped the switch on the back when it hit 5% and it charges the phone no matter what you're doing with it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2013859 said:


> And everyone else is saying tomorrow morning? D'ohkay!


I posted on his page.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm just on the edge of "ground zero"!!!


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2013859 said:


> And everyone else is saying tomorrow morning? D'ohkay!


They say two rounds one in the morning and another in the afternoon and evening


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;2013863 said:


> They say two rounds one in the morning and another in the afternoon and evening


Correct.

Both Ian and Dahl said if it happens mostly east of 35.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;2013864 said:


> Correct.
> 
> Both Ian and Dahl said if it happens mostly east of 35.


Novak must have watched the 6 o'clock news....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Jesus, I HATE Ian. I HATE Ian more than the good Dr.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ian starts off the weather saying if EVERYTHING comes together, we COULD rival June 17, where there were 25 tornados in MN that day.

He then says we could have that outbreak in the Midwest.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2013867 said:


> Ian starts off the weather saying if EVERYTHING comes together, we COULD rival June 17, where there were 25 tornados in MN that day.
> 
> He then says we could have that outbreak in the Midwest.


Hes just stating what the data is showing him geez. Got some thorns from trimming stick somewhere?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2013869 said:


> Hes just stating what the data is showing him geez. Got some thorns from trimming stick somewhere?


He's GOTTA be the most drama forecaster for our area anymore.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2013870 said:


> He's GOTTA be the most drama forecaster for our area anymore.


Lol you just figured that out? The entire weather team there is more interested in trying to be funny than forecast the weather


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2013871 said:


> Lol you just figured that out? The entire weather team there is more interested in trying to be funny than forecast the weather


I think Cody does a good job.

Dahl said 5-9 am. Isolated storm to the SE in the afternoon.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2013872 said:


> I think Cody does a good job.
> 
> Dahl said 5-9 am. Isolated storm to the SE in the afternoon.


So should be able to start mowing by 10 -11?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2013866 said:


> Jesus, I HATE Ian. I HATE Ian more than the good Dr.


Why waste your time with him? Didn't he say a few weeks ago it was hailing, then a few minutes later said that's one thing you won't find with that storm was hail?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2013875 said:


> Why waste your time with him? Didn't he say a few weeks ago it was hailing, then a few minutes later said that's one thing you won't find with that storm was hail?


No, said it was very localized


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ian says big winds ...


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2013866 said:


> Jesus, I HATE Ian. I HATE Ian more than the good Dr.


And makes up every other word that comes out of his mouth....clown!!!!


----------



## NorthernProServ

Chris said done by 9am nothing about ground zero in the afternoon


----------



## qualitycut

Wcco says done by 9


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;2013880 said:


> Chris said done by 9am nothing about ground zero in the afternoon


Haha.

Good.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2013877 said:


> Ian says big winds ...


Just like every other storm this year...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bel mentioned a little about tomorrow afternoon, but not much...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;2013885 said:


> Just like every other storm this year...


Correct.

Say it enough and their bound to be right.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;2013886 said:


> Bel mentioned a little about tomorrow afternoon, but not much...


Did she use the terms "promise" or "ground zero"?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Novak just posted the NAM really wraps the cities in between 2/9 pm.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2013889 said:


> Did she use the terms "promise" or "ground zero"?


Negative...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;2013892 said:


> Negative...


Hmmmm........


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm down to 50% now.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2013898 said:


> I'm down to 50% now.


Im going to up it to 100%


----------



## CityGuy

74° cloudy, lightning and thunder, no rain yet


----------



## CityGuy

Big line of storms to the west.


----------



## SnowGuy73

75° thunderstorm.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Not much wind.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2013908 said:


> Not much wind.


Windy here. I'd estimate 25 to 35 mph.


----------



## CityGuy

Just started to rain. Big drops. Lots of lightning.


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like rain for a few hours on radar.


----------



## CityGuy

80% chance of rain lessening to 30% throughout the day.


----------



## CityGuy

And down pour.


----------



## qualitycut

Its orange out, kinda cool looking


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2013915 said:


> Its orange out, kinda cool looking


That was pretty sweet.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Big boomers here now shaking the house and raining sideways


----------



## SnowGuy73

Heavy rain, light wind, minimal lightning/thunder.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like Ian drug himself out of bed for rain. 

Clown!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ally Lucia going to be on a paddle board on the 4 this morning


----------



## CityGuy

Heavy rain just passed through.now I'm in the hole. Radar shows more rain coming.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2013922 said:


> Ally Lucia going to be on a paddle board on the 4 this morning


They totally mis-sold that story.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2013925 said:


> They totally mis-sold that story.


She's weird. Some days she looks like a knock out other days not so good


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like 1.50" so far here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2013926 said:


> She's weird. Some days she looks like a knock out other days not so good


I'd completely agree with that statement.

Kylie is cuter anyways.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Satellite is out, I guess the rain finally made it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Barlow says the rain will be done in the metro within a half hour.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2013928 said:


> I'd completely agree with that statement.
> 
> Kylie is cuter anyways.


This, and always looks good.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Mayer is up to 3 alarms on a structure fire.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2013927 said:


> Looks like 1.50" so far here.


Holy wow....


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2013934 said:


> Mayer is up to 3 alarms on a structure fire.


What side of town?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2013925 said:


> They totally mis-sold that story.


Whew, thought i missed something


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak sticking with ground zero.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2013941 said:


> What side of town?


No idea....


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2013928 said:


> I'd completely agree with that statement.
> 
> Kylie is cuter anyways.


I would take a run at both of them


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2013945 said:


> Novak sticking with ground zero.


It is supposed to get really hot and humid. Maybe he is on to something


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2013951 said:


> It is supposed to get really hot and humid. Maybe he is on to something


He's got to be right at least once in his life time...haha.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;2013954 said:


> He's got to be right at least once in his life time...haha.


True, been a few years.

Haha.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2013951 said:


> It is supposed to get really hot and humid. Maybe he is on to something


As much as I'd hate to, I would give credit to Marler on that. He was talking afternoon storms yesterday morning.


----------



## qualitycut

Lwmr, you headed out to mow soon


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2013958 said:


> Lwmr, you headed out to mow soon


Starting about 9 here.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Have 40% chance this afternoon and tonight now.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2013734 said:


> Really? Shorts and t shirt here.


I never wear shorts, hurts to much when the whip hits ya.......


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2013959 said:


> Starting about 9 here.


Everything we need to finish is long as hevk and i need it somewhat dry before i think about starting.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2013957 said:


> As much as I'd hate to, I would give credit to Marler on that. He was talking afternoon storms yesterday morning.


I'll give a little to Bel too... I watched the DVR of last night's 6PM news and she talked more about this afternoon then she did at 10PM


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2013754 said:


> On a positive note, the wife's college roommate is here and my tounge is on the floor.
> I know the rule. I will try and get a pic when I can carefully do it.


Holding the kid..... good excuse :laughing:


----------



## NorthernProServ

PRIMARILY
EAST OF AN ALEXANDRIA...TO WILLMAR...TO FAIRMONT LINE.

That line sure moved back west a lot from yesterday. Eau Claire was mentioned before.....good 100 mile shift


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;2013959 said:


> Starting about 9 here.


Still raining here.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2013958 said:


> Lwmr, you headed out to mow soon


Guys should have started the Shop about now, had an inch on the gauge there... I'm back on a bus headed downtown...


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;2013966 said:


> Still raining here.


Same here again...did have a small break..maybe I was being a little to optimistic....


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2013965 said:


> PRIMARILY
> EAST OF AN ALEXANDRIA...TO WILLMAR...TO FAIRMONT LINE.
> 
> That line sure moved back west a lot from yesterday. Eau Claire was mentioned before.....good 100 mile shift


Holy cow! I suppose this rain is clearing faster than expected so the sun will be out sooner allowing more heating?


----------



## qualitycut

So grass is going to be soaked and its going to get hotter and humid as cafe. Maybe i will just wait till tomorrow


----------



## qualitycut

White castle now has mac and cheese bites


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2013924 said:


> Heavy rain just passed through.now I'm in the hole. Radar shows more rain coming.


been raining good here all morning, not even going to try today.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2013958 said:


> Lwmr, you headed out to mow soon


I think 10?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Where's this wind?

I need dry turf.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Barlow says just rain here this afternoon if anything. 

"Ground zero" will be west central wi.


----------



## qualitycut

1.5 in the gauge


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We are attempting at 11. 










Maybe.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2013983 said:


> 1.5 in the gauge


Looks the the RAP was right last night. Have about the same here.


----------



## NorthernProServ




----------



## Drakeslayer

SnowGuy73;2013978 said:


> Where's this wind?
> 
> I need dry turf.


White Caps on Tonka!


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2013983 said:


> 1.5 in the gauge


That's what I have in the gauge here


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;2013993 said:


> White Caps on Tonka!


Lucky!.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Guess I AM trying to take money I don't deserve.

Did invoicing today while it was raining. Apparently QuickBooks sent out my invoices with totals due on the account, rather than invoice due.

So it reads like we sent an invoice for monthly maintenance with the monthly maintenance charge on the line, but the "Total Due" shows the number that's due for all outstanding invoices.

So one property I sent 3 invoices, one for maintenance, one for striping the lot and the last for storm damage, which the last one it added them all together and invoiced that amount on the line item.

Now.I get to go back and reinvoice everything. 

It's fine on the screen, just after you print or email does the number change.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2013996 said:


> Guess I AM trying to take money I don't deserve.
> 
> Did invoicing today while it was raining. Apparently QuickBooks sent out my invoices with totals due on the account, rather than invoice due.
> 
> So it reads like we sent an invoice for monthly maintenance with the monthly maintenance charge on the line, but the "Total Due" shows the number that's due for all outstanding invoices.
> 
> So one property I sent 3 invoices, one for maintenance, one for striping the lot and the last for storm damage, which the last one it added them all together and invoiced that amount on the line item.
> 
> Now.I get to go back and reinvoice everything.
> 
> It's fine on the screen, just after you print or email does the number change.


While your in the office doing invoices email me that Bill of sale for the z spray if you could.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2014001 said:


> While your in the office doing invoices email me that Bill of sale for the z spray if you could.


You still have my number? Text me your email.


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone out mowing? How is it?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Not too bad out right now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2014002 said:


> You still have my number? Text me your email.


Yes, will do.

Thanks.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2014003 said:


> Anyone out mowing? How is it?


Walking my yard wasn't bad, I'm heading out now.

1.80" here.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2014003 said:


> Anyone out mowing? How is it?


Just finished 2, not to bad just long !!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS just posted most will stay dry this afternoon.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2014006 said:


> Walking my yard wasn't bad, I'm heading out now.
> 
> 1.80" here.


Yea im planning on doing a few, i know there are some i wont be able to touch


----------



## ryde307

cbservicesllc;2013967 said:


> Guys should have started the Shop about now, had an inch on the gauge there... I'm back on a bus headed downtown...


They should have a clause that if you run your own business you can get out of Jury Duty. 
Send in some people that don't need to work. 
Just start making racial comments and you should get to go home.



SnowGuy73;2014006 said:


> Walking my yard wasn't bad, I'm heading out now.
> 
> 1.80" here.


My yard wasn't bad just in a couple low spots. Guys started at 9.


----------



## ryde307

Lwnmwr do you still have the firewood processor? I may have a buyer if you do.


----------



## qualitycut

Now im thinking of just waiting till tomorrow otherwise im going to be driving around past a few.


----------



## ryde307

Thanks to Ranger for the referral for a puppy. Here is the newest addition to the family.
His name is Winston.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2014013 said:


> Lwnmwr do you still have the firewood processor? I may have a buyer if you do.


Splitter, yes. Processor, no. But my splitter isn't your father's splitter either.


----------



## Bill1090

ryde307;2014015 said:


> Thanks to Ranger for the referral for a puppy. Here is the newest addition to the family.
> His name is Winston.


That's a good looking pup!

Congrats.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Northern is selling there left over bulk salt for $82/ton if anyone is interested


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2014022 said:


> Northern is selling there left over bulk salt for $82/ton if anyone is interested


You got the email too, eh??


----------



## ryde307

Polarismalibu;2014022 said:


> Northern is selling there left over bulk salt for $82/ton if anyone is interested


I just got that email also.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Sounds to me there cutting it to close with moving again this year


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like rain to the south east


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2014028 said:


> Looks like rain to the south east


Ours from earlier


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

And so no one turns me into the FBI, the check was sent back from yesterday.


----------



## unit28

Split this morning. .....


----------



## ryde307

Quality were you at Menards in Eden Prairie yesterday?


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2014031 said:


> And so no one turns me into the FBI, the check was sent back from yesterday.


You got my address, it was on the front


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2014033 said:


> Quality were you at Menards in Eden Prairie yesterday?


Nope ......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I wonder if a very large franchisee would have caught a $1500 check, and how long it would have taken to catch it.

By large I know this franchisee is running over 50 restaurants across 6 states.

Still surprised I got a check without having a W-9 filed, OR Certificate of Insurance to them. There wasn't any manager approval, no record I invoiced THEM, the invoice would have been made out to the neighbor on the property.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Wow did not get hot out fast


----------



## CityGuy

Lunch time finally.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2014039 said:


> I wonder if a very large franchisee would have caught a $1500 check, and how long it would have taken to catch it.
> 
> By large I know this franchisee is running over 50 restaurants across 6 states.
> 
> Still surprised I got a check without having a W-9 filed, OR Certificate of Insurance to them. There wasn't any manager approval, no record I invoiced THEM, the invoice would have been made out to the neighbor on the property.


Probably more likely to be caught then a small place. They have accountants and auditors that review it. Probably more likely to miss send a check like this but more likely to catch it when it happens. $1500 isn't nothing but it also isn;t very much money. Not worth getting in trouble over.

Send me some info on the splitter. Same guys sounds like he is interested.


----------



## Ranger620

ryde307;2014015 said:


> Thanks to Ranger for the referral for a puppy. Here is the newest addition to the family.
> His name is Winston.


Congrats. Things going good?


----------



## ryde307

Ranger620;2014044 said:


> Congrats. Things going good?


Yes. Has the bathroom routine down pretty well. No accidents in kennel or house. Already fetching a dummy well. 
Only thing is he is not a huge fan of the kennel. Will go in but doesn't want to. Then he will whine/cry for 10 min or so. Then he is fine.
Also we have a cat. He wants to be friends with the cat and play, the cat doesn't have the same feelings yet.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Getting warm with the sun peaking.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2013941 said:


> What side of town?


In town....


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2014046 said:


> Getting warm with the sun peaking.


This, cafe this heat


----------



## Ranger620

ryde307;2014045 said:


> Yes. Has the bathroom routine down pretty well. No accidents in kennel or house. Already fetching a dummy well.
> Only thing is he is not a huge fan of the kennel. Will go in but doesn't want to. Then he will whine/cry for 10 min or so. Then he is fine.
> Also we have a cat. He wants to be friends with the cat and play, the cat doesn't have the same feelings yet.


Keep on the program that you were given he just wants to be with you guys he's always had his brothers and sisters with him. It will get better shortly just dont cave and let him out before he is done whining. The cat thing will come around in time too. 
Just for fun heres his dad


----------



## qualitycut

At taco bell and the first guy in front of me asks what everything cost, next guys asks whats in everything.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2014050 said:


> At taco bell and the first guy in front of me asks what everything cost, next guys asks whats in everything.


Prices are on the menu how could he not see that


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2014050 said:


> At taco bell and the first guy in front of me asks what everything cost, next guys asks whats in everything.


Drives me absolutely nuts, especially in the drive thru.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2014051 said:


> Prices are on the menu how could he not see that


Cause people are idiots! 2 people behind me left.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2014053 said:


> Drives me absolutely nuts, especially in the drive thru.


If you are counting pennies maybe they shouldn't eat out


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2014055 said:


> If you are counting pennies maybe they shouldn't eat out


Bingo, unless it's a young kid at the gas station buying a snack. Then I'm fine with it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Now I want Taco Bell


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2014054 said:


> Cause people are idiots! 2 people behind me left.


I woulda walked out too


----------



## qualitycut

Hot hot out


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2014059 said:


> Hot hot out


84 and high humidity here


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2014012 said:


> They should have a clause that if you run your own business you can get out of Jury Duty.
> Send in some people that don't need to work.
> Just start making racial comments and you should get to go home.
> 
> My yard wasn't bad just in a couple low spots. Guys started at 9.


Totally agree... Make people on Unemployment do this or something... I could be doing so many better things right now


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2014024 said:


> You got the email too, eh??


Same.......


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2014062 said:


> Totally agree... Make people on Unemployment do this or something... I could be doing so many better things right now


I'm sure the people on unemoyment are exempt from it. Probably claim it takes time away from them finding a job


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak thinks it's foolish that spc took away the slight risk this afternoon.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2014056 said:


> Bingo, unless it's a young kid at the gas station buying a snack. Then I'm fine with it.


Learning the value of money right there! Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2014065 said:


> Novak thinks it's foolish that spc took away the slight risk this afternoon.


Hahahahaha


----------



## qualitycut

Well decided to wait and mow tomorrow, had some bids scheduled tomorrow and switched them to today.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Looks like this guy pulled a Lwnmwrman...  J/K man...

http://www.lawnsite.com/showthread.php?p=5293084#post5293084


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2014069 said:


> Well decided to wait and mow tomorrow, had some bids scheduled tomorrow and switched them to today.


Yeah, 20 minutes in to working today, one of the Exmarks dropped the idler for the hydraulic belt.

I've been piecing it back together for 2 hours now. Doesn't seem like we are getting anything done.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2014071 said:


> Yeah, 20 minutes in to working today, one of the Exmarks dropped the idler for the hydraulic belt.
> 
> I've been piecing it back together for 2 hours now. Doesn't seem like we are getting anything done.


3 of them are ready long as cafe after a week anyway so what's 1 more day. Hopefully be drier and less of a mess


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2014071 said:


> Yeah, 20 minutes in to working today, one of the Exmarks dropped the idler for the hydraulic belt.
> 
> I've been piecing it back together for 2 hours now. Doesn't seem like we are getting anything done.


Been sitting on the patio in the shade for about 2 hours, not getting anything done either


----------



## NorthernProServ

Jimmy John's for lunch


----------



## NorthernProServ

Anybody have the need for Rotella T 10W30 

I have 6 one gallon jugs.


----------



## qualitycut

Clouding up here


----------



## unit28

Sprinkles nw tonight?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Just a heads up......carb cleaner kills wasps and bees in a pinch. I'm pretty sure they're dead anyway. Full report later ................


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;2014080 said:


> Just a heads up......carb cleaner kills wasps and bees in a pinch. I'm pretty sure they're dead anyway. Full report later ................


Old news..........


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;2014080 said:


> Just a heads up......carb cleaner kills wasps and bees in a pinch. I'm pretty sure they're dead anyway. Full report later ................


Yeah it does!

Brake clean does too.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;2014081 said:


> Old news..........


Well you should have told me. They made a nest at the front door of our shop. We were friendly for a couple days but then I got stung today and I may be allergic ever since I was stung by about 1000 of them once. Chest pains etc.etc.etc. Carb cleaner seemed like a good choice. A couple came back to life though.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Showers popping to the west.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;2014086 said:


> Showers popping to the west.


Ground zero time?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2014080 said:


> Just a heads up......carb cleaner kills wasps and bees in a pinch. I'm pretty sure they're dead anyway. Full report later ................


Takes permanent marker of your forehead also


----------



## cbservicesllc

I have never seen a pair of hairier legs than on the girl in my group... She said something about her partner so then it all made sense...


----------



## CityGuy

Sprinkles on the way home.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

A guy can do some serious water weight loss today with a long sleeve t shirt and firehose work pants while trimming a Sr. High.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2014088 said:


> Takes permanent marker of your forehead also


You pass out first at a party?


----------



## albhb3

major nut butter today owwww and Im gonna go get me one of those fang dangled lion trophys


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;2014117 said:


> You pass out first at a party?


Once never again


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2014116 said:


> A guy can do some serious water weight loss today with a long sleeve t shirt and firehose work pants while trimming a Sr. High.


My record is 12#'s one day a few years ago. We try not to work when its that bad out anymore.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;2014083 said:


> Well you should have told me. They made a nest at the front door of our shop. We were friendly for a couple days but then I got stung today and I may be allergic ever since I was stung by about 1000 of them once. Chest pains etc.etc.etc. Carb cleaner seemed like a good choice. A couple came back to life though.


Now you sound like the wife. I'll tell you the same. I'm no mind reader


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2014121 said:


> Now you sound like the wife. I'll tell you the same. I'm no mind reader


I thought it was:
I don't have esp.


----------



## Polarismalibu

And it's pouring


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;2014126 said:


> And it's pouring


I see sun.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;2014127 said:


> I see sun.


Yeah it's sunny now. It poured for 5 minutes


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2014127 said:


> I see sun.


Me too....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Waiting on that cool front...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Looks like rain headed my way.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Well, wish me luck. Just sent an email backing out of a large project. Can't wait to see the response.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;2014136 said:


> Well, wish me luck. Just sent an email backing out of a large project. Can't wait to see the response.


To overbooked?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2014136 said:


> Well, wish me luck. Just sent an email backing out of a large project. Can't wait to see the response.


Ruh roh.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;2014138 said:


> To overbooked?


We do have lots of work but that wasn't the problem here. Curbing installation is the problem here and a tight deadline.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Give me a damn break...

Belinda calls tomorrow blustery!

Cafing clowns!


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2014140 said:


> Ruh roh.....


Yeah, it's not going to go over too well. But its out of my control and I have no choice. I really hope I don't get a response.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2014142 said:


> Give me a damn break...
> 
> Belinda calls tomorrow blustery!
> 
> Cafing clowns!


NWS has been saying windy Wednesday since Sunday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2014143 said:


> Yeah, it's not going to go over too well. But its out of my control and I have no choice. I really hope I don't get a response.


The work in New Richmond WI, I still haven't heard a word. I'm hoping it stays that way, they needed the work performed next week, and I already other work scheduled.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2014145 said:


> NWS has been saying windy Wednesday since Sunday.


Breezy with a high of 81......

Yes please!


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2014146 said:


> The work in New Richmond WI, I still haven't heard a word. I'm hoping it stays that way, they needed the work performed next week, and I already other work scheduled.


Was that the pool one?


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;2014141 said:


> We do have lots of work but that wasn't the problem here. Curbing installation is the problem here and a tight deadline.


I hear ya on the tight deadlines they suck


----------



## unit28

Guess I should be watching the barro line


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2014145 said:


> NWS has been saying windy Wednesday since Sunday.


I guess I don't consider 15-20 mph and 83° blustery...


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;2014149 said:


> Breezy with a high of 81......
> 
> Yes please!


Perfect mowing weather, I'd prefer about 10° cooler though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2014150 said:


> Was that the pool one?


Correct. I just hope they don't call Monday asking us to be there on Wednesday.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2014154 said:


> I guess I don't consider 15-20 mph and 83° blustery...


This.........


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2014156 said:


> Correct. I just hope they don't call Monday asking us to be there on Wednesday.


Just tell them to add 10K and you'll do... I'll come help for a share of the pie!


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2014156 said:


> Correct. I just hope they don't call Monday asking us to be there on Wednesday.


You know that probably will happen


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2014155 said:


> Perfect mowing weather, I'd prefer about 10° cooler though.


60-65 would be perfect. Can't wait for that weather for working


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2014164 said:


> 60-65 would be perfect. Can't wait for that weather for working


Agreed........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Humidity is dropping finally.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2014170 said:


> Humidity is dropping finally.


It's not to bad out at my place anymore


----------



## SSS Inc.

So I work almost constantly in the summer and I wear my Worktunes so much I think I have a permanent indent in my head. I just cut all my hair off tonight and it's very noticeable. After 15 years of wearing them I seriously think its changing the shape of my head kind of like a baby wearing one of those little helmets. Hmmmmm..........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2014173 said:


> So I work almost constantly in the summer and I wear my Worktunes so much I think I have a permanent indent in my head. I just cut all my hair off tonight and it's very noticeable. After 15 years of wearing them I seriously think its changing the shape of my head kind of like a baby wearing one of those little helmets. Hmmmmm..........


That's why I stopped wearing them. That and I had white ears.

Went to ear buds and never missed them. Plus the Work Tunes were too sweaty.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2014174 said:


> That's why I stopped wearing them. That and I had white ears.
> 
> Went to ear buds and never missed them. Plus the Work Tunes were too sweaty.


This!! I hated how sweaty they were


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2014173 said:


> So I work almost constantly in the summer and I wear my Worktunes so much I think I have a permanent indent in my head. I just cut all my hair off tonight and it's very noticeable. After 15 years of wearing them I seriously think its changing the shape of my head kind of like a baby wearing one of those little helmets. Hmmmmm..........


Maybe you should wear a helmet to round your head.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;2014177 said:


> Maybe you should wear a helmet to round your head.


It'll be hockey season soon enough and it should go back to normal.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2014174 said:


> That's why I stopped wearing them. That and I had white ears.
> 
> Went to ear buds and never missed them. Plus the Work Tunes were too sweaty.


My white ears match my white legs.  I need the sound protection so earbuds won't work.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;2014179 said:


> My white ears match my white legs.  I need the sound protection so earbuds won't work.


The earbuds I have block out more sound then the work tubes did


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2014182 said:


> The earbuds I have block out more sound then the work tubes did


This. Or take the foam ear plugs, punch a hole in them and mount them to the ear bud.

They hold the ear bud in place, block the sound, and you can still hear whatever through them.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

And yeah, I feel for the guy that rolled his Kubota. Maybe it's the orange paint?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2014179 said:


> My white ears match my white legs.  I need the sound protection so earbuds won't work.


Mine block out sound pretty good. Just need to put the right ear piece in for your ear


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Second day with the Mophie case. I was down to 8% by 3 pm. Flipped the switch, let it charge my phone back to 65%, I'm still at 45% and still have more charge left in the case.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2014190 said:


> Second day with the Mophie case. I was down to 8% by 3 pm. Flipped the switch, let it charge my phone back to 65%, I'm still at 45% and still have more charge left in the case.


Dose that case make the phone really big where it's uncomfortable to keep in your pocket?


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2014191 said:


> Dose that case make the phone really big where it's uncomfortable to keep in your pocket?


I googled it yesterday and looks pretty thin actually .


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2014192 said:


> I googled it yesterday and looks pretty thin actually .


That's good. That's the one thing that has kept me from getting a new phone even though mine sucks now. I don't want a big phone that won't fit in my pockets


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;2014193 said:


> That's good. That's the one thing that has kept me from getting a new phone even though mine sucks now. I don't want a big phone that won't fit in my pockets


All the cool kids have phones clipped to our belts.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2014195 said:


> All the cool kids have phones clipped to our belts.


Mine goes in my back pocket.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;2014195 said:


> All the cool kids have phones clipped to our belts.


It would get broken twice as fast if I did that


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have mine in my front pocket usually. My earbud cord runs down inside my shirt.

If I'm trimming, for whatever reason I keep the phone in the back pocket.

But I can ride on a Mower all day with this in the front pocket.

Maybe you need to.stop wearing skinny jeans?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2014198 said:


> I have mine in my front pocket usually. My earbud cord runs down inside my shirt.
> 
> If I'm trimming, for whatever reason I keep the phone in the back pocket.
> 
> But I can ride on a Mower all day with this in the front pocket.
> 
> Maybe you need to.stop wearing skinny jeans?


I don't have a problem with my phone now and I do the same thing with the cord that's why I want it in my pocket.

Right now I have the iPhone 5 just came due for a upgrade but the 6 is bigger then my 5 with the otter box on it. I figured the 6 would be to big


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone watch deadliest catch? That kids finger is messed up and they make it sound like he shouldn't be slowing down.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2014200 said:


> Anyone watch deadliest catch? That kids finger is messed up and they make it sound like he shouldn't be slowing down.


I have been flipping between that and highway threw hell. You talking about the john kid?

I missed what happened to him


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2014201 said:


> I have been flipping between that and highway threw hell. You talking about the john kid?
> 
> I missed what happened to him


Yea idk what happened but that finger is cafed up. Looks like it hurts like hell.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2014202 said:


> Yea idk what happened but that finger is cafed up. Looks like it hurts like hell.


Im surprised he didn't lose it. I wanna know what happened


----------



## unit28

Actually

It's the dew points that fell
It's below 60 attm


----------



## unit28

Temperature

30 @ Yellowstone lake wy




Quiet in here tonight. .....


----------



## CityGuy

64° clear, slight breeze


----------



## CityGuy

Wind advisory, 30 to 35 gusting 40 to 45


----------



## CityGuy

The wind almost makes it chilly out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2014212 said:


> Wind advisory, 30 to 35 gusting 40 to 45


Should be a good day to work on trimming the rest of the bushes.


----------



## SnowGuy73

63° cloudy breezy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Zero dew..


----------



## SnowGuy73

Beautiful out!


----------



## qualitycut

Should help blow the grass clippings around today.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2014179 said:


> My white ears match my white legs.  I need the sound protection so earbuds won't work.


Get these...BOSE They work well for me. They do give me a headache after long exposure. Must be the noise canceling part.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2014199 said:


> I don't have a problem with my phone now and I do the same thing with the cord that's why I want it in my pocket.
> 
> Right now I have the iPhone 5 just came due for a upgrade but the 6 is bigger then my 5 with the otter box on it. I figured the 6 would be to big


I have the 6+
That thing doesn't fit anywhere once that case is on it...
With light use I get 2 days out of the standard battery.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2014190 said:


> Second day with the Mophie case. I was down to 8% by 3 pm. Flipped the switch, let it charge my phone back to 65%, I'm still at 45% and still have more charge left in the case.


Mine arrives tomorrow :salute:


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2014218 said:


> Beautiful out!


Absolutely! I'll take this the rest of the Summer please!


----------



## unit28

Still 90% El Nino. .....

The latest value still keeps the current El Niño in the “strong” category (Niño3.4 SSTs at least 1.5°C above average). Unusually warm waters now extend from the South America coast westward to the International Date Line in a classic El Niño signature (see Figure 1), with widespread above-average SSTs at least partially related to El Niño extending northward across much of the northeast Pacific. For much of 2014, the atmosphere failed to respond to several brief warmings of the eastern tropical Pacific, but now both ocean and air are locked into the synchrony that builds and sustains the strongest El Niño events.*


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2014237 said:


> Still 90% El Nino. .....
> 
> The latest value still keeps the current El Niño in the "strong" category (Niño3.4 SSTs at least 1.5°C above average). Unusually warm waters now extend from the South America coast westward to the International Date Line in a classic El Niño signature (see Figure 1), with widespread above-average SSTs at least partially related to El Niño extending northward across much of the northeast Pacific. For much of 2014, the atmosphere failed to respond to several brief warmings of the eastern tropical Pacific, but now both ocean and air are locked into the synchrony that builds and sustains the strongest El Niño events.*


Nooooo! (In my best PA)


----------



## CityGuy

It really amazes me that even after post a road closed for 3 days and several signs miles ahead of the actual closure, the number of cars that drive down and then have to turn around.


----------



## CityGuy

I have googled the mophie case and am still unsure. Is it like an otterbox and protects as well?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Gotta say, I'm not a real big fan of downtown... but it's a unique eco system with the skyways... plus there are tons of beautiful women in business attire!


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2014239 said:


> It really amazes me that even after post a road closed for 3 days and several signs miles ahead of the actual closure, the number of cars that drive down and then have to turn around.


Why? If it's where I'm going, I usually try to see how far I can go before it's actually closed... Most posted detours are ridiculously far out of the way... Time is money


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2014241 said:


> I have googled the mophie case and am still unsure. Is it like an otterbox and protects as well?


Not really... from what I read, it will offer some protection from a minor fall... but it's meant to be an extended battery, not a drop case... There are some bigger ones out there that have the batter and offer some protection


----------



## Camden

Finally a morning with fresh air.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2014245 said:


> Not really... from what I read, it will offer some protection from a minor fall... but it's meant to be an extended battery, not a drop case... There are some bigger ones out there that have the batter and offer some protection


This. For you guys with iPhones, Lifeproof makes an impact, waterproof, battery case. $129. Lifeproof Fre Power.


----------



## Greenery

And again.

Anyone have any idea why this pos would suddenly be spewing hydro oil out of the fill opening? Cap is tight, wasn't overfilled.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2014248 said:


> This. For you guys with iPhones, Lifeproof makes an impact, waterproof, battery case. $129. Lifeproof Fre Power.


Not for the 6+ ... FYI


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;2014254 said:


> And again.
> 
> Anyone have any idea why this pos would suddenly be spewing hydro oil out of the fill opening? Cap is tight, wasn't overfilled.


I could swear I had something like that happen with one of my Toro W/Bs... Let me look up my records


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm really tired of mowing 6" long grass every lawn, every week...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2014259 said:


> I'm really tired of mowing 6" long grass every lawn, every week...


We had a baseball field yesterday we went over 7 times before it finally LOOKED playable.


----------



## Camden

So what do you guys think about the lion killer? I'm a hunter as well but I eat the animals I shoot (except for vermin) but this guy is on a whole other level. He kills to get his rocks off and that's not cool. 

I wonder if he'll ever be able to open his office again. He's got a lot of lunatics on his case now so his personal safety has to be a concern.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2014244 said:


> Why? If it's where I'm going, I usually try to see how far I can go before it's actually closed... Most posted detours are ridiculously far out of the way... Time is money


ha, exactly what i do


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2014259 said:


> I'm really tired of mowing 6" long grass every lawn, every week...


Im half and half sucks


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2014262 said:


> So what do you guys think about the lion killer? I'm a hunter as well but I eat the animals I shoot (except for vermin) but this guy is on a whole other level. He kills to get his rocks off and that's not cool.
> 
> I wonder if he'll ever be able to open his office again. He's got a lot of lunatics on his case now so his personal safety has to be a concern.


I agree but this is getting more coverage than the shootings in minneapolis or any white guy getting shot. Lot more problems than this. Best comment o seen was a guy said just because the lion is from Africa they are grouping it with blacklivesmatter.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2014261 said:


> We had a baseball field yesterday we went over 7 times before it finally LOOKED playable.


Holy cow! Isn't this supposed to be skip season???


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2014263 said:


> ha, exactly what i do


I guess that's the difference between someone with the attitude of "the faster I go, the more money I make" vs _MOST_ Hourly employees... No offense CityGuy, I know you work harder than most.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2014272 said:


> I guess that's the difference between someone with the attitude of "the faster I go, the more money I make" vs _MOST_ Hourly employees... No offense CityGuy, I know you work harder than most.


What gets me on this one is we are maybe 200 yards down from the intersection you can see us and they are using the ditch to go around baracades.


----------



## Polarismalibu

94 is backed up as far as I can see by me


----------



## Greenery

cbservicesllc;2014258 said:


> I could swear I had something like that happen with one of my Toro W/Bs... Let me look up my records


Thanks. . . .


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;2014259 said:


> I'm really tired of mowing 6" long grass every lawn, every week...


This.......double, triple cutting gets old fast week after week.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2014261 said:


> We had a baseball field yesterday we went over 7 times before it finally LOOKED playable.


Cafe me....too bad it's not 7x the cost to them


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2014274 said:


> 94 is backed up as far as I can see by me


Looks like pavement failure on the NEW pavement


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2014279 said:


> Looks like pavement failure on the NEW pavement


Lol........


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2014279 said:


> Looks like pavement failure on the NEW pavement


Seriously??


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2014282 said:


> Seriously??


Looks like it to me... camera shows traffic backed up WB on the new pavement


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2014283 said:


> Looks like it to me... camera shows traffic backed up WB on the new pavement


Oh yeah it's backed up from at least the st Michael exit all the way to weaver lake at least


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2014276 said:


> This.......double, triple cutting gets old fast week after week.


Winds helping today minus all the old clippings that are also getting thrown around.


----------



## ryde307

Greenery;2014254 said:


> And again.
> 
> Anyone have any idea why this pos would suddenly be spewing hydro oil out of the fill opening? Cap is tight, wasn't overfilled.


Our Vantages have had this problem. Assuming due to overheating the hydrofluid. Its boiling out.



qualitycut;2014267 said:


> I agree but this is getting more coverage than the shootings in minneapolis or any white guy getting shot. Lot more problems than this. Best comment o seen was a guy said just because the lion is from Africa they are grouping it with blacklivesmatter.


Almost spit my pop on my computer. I support hunting and believe it does more for animal habitat and conservation than any tree hugger preaching save the animals all while eating their steak that must have just appeared out of the sky, but this guy is a D-bag to me. I don't understand the thrill of this. I do think it is getting out of hand though. This guy is going to lose his business, and not be able to set foot in public for awhile all while fearing for his safety.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2014286 said:


> Our Vantages have had this problem. Assuming due to overheating the hydrofluid. Its boiling out.
> 
> Almost spit my pop on my computer. I support hunting and believe it does more for animal habitat and conservation than any tree hugger preaching save the animals all while eating their steak that must have just appeared out of the sky, but this guy is a D-bag to me. I don't understand the thrill of this. I do think it is getting out of hand though. This guy is going to lose his business, and not be able to set foot in public for awhile all while fearing for his safety.


I just think there are a lot bigger issues people have control over and do nothing about it and someone kills a lion and people get all crazy
My buddy said it perfect.

Those soldiers in Chattanooga are still dead, our borders are wide open, Iran just got nukes, China has an I.O.U. from the US we will never be able to pay off, and the big thing to be outraged about is a bag shooting a lion half way across the world. Way to go America


----------



## CityGuy

Is 94 still a mess?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just talked to the wife of my New Richmond project. She manages the two large apartments we do in St. Anthony where we are trimming the bushes.

She admitted today that the project is much larger than they anticipated, basically what I had assumed, and they are kinda regrouping on what to do.

The area for the pool deck was finally cut out of the hillside, and now that it's all opened up, they are somewhat shocked at how much work there is.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BTW, 37% still with the phone, listening to Podcast Addict all day.


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;2014294 said:


> I just think there are a lot bigger issues people have control over and do nothing about it and someone kills a lion and people get all crazy
> My buddy said it perfect.
> 
> Those soldiers in Chattanooga are still dead, our borders are wide open, Iran just got nukes, China has an I.O.U. from the US we will never be able to pay off, and the big thing to be outraged about is a bag shooting a lion half way across the world. Way to go America


And you wonder why people hate us.
I still don't get how a kid gets shot for fighting with a police officer and you would think the world is coming to an end. Now we have a terrorist attack at a U.S. military site and no one seems to care.
If it wasn't for the lion killer I'm sure all people would be talking about is Whitney Houston's daughter dying. I agree it's sad but people have their heads so far up celebrities A$$'s it's no wonder this country is going to hell.

I'm moving to Canada. Atleast they get snow.tymusic


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2014298 said:


> And you wonder why people hate us.
> I still don't get how a kid gets shot for fighting with a police officer and you would think the world is coming to an end. Now we have a terrorist attack at a U.S. military site and no one seems to care.
> If it wasn't for the lion killer I'm sure all people would be talking about is Whitney Houston's daughter dying. I agree it's sad but people have their heads so far up celebrities A$$'s it's no wonder this country is going to hell.
> 
> I'm moving to Canada. Atleast they get snow.tymusic


Seriously... I just get enraged almost... I probably need to go to a support group... Every day I wonder what's going to happen in this country when a real crisis happens... I have this bad feeling the day is coming...


----------



## SnowGuy73

More windy now than the last three "storms" .


----------



## SnowGuy73

You guys have failed to mention the lack of outrage at the acts of the government funded planned parenthood (selling organs from aborted fetuses).


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2014301 said:


> You guys have failed to mention the lack of outrage at the acts of the government funded planned parenthood (selling organs from aborted fetuses).


Yeah, WTF is that now???


----------



## Camden

SnowGuy73;2014301 said:


> You guys have failed to mention the lack of outrage at the acts of the government funded planned parenthood (selling organs from aborted fetuses).


It's because it's liberal organization. The media is intentionally suppressing the story. Minimal reporting, no front page coverage.


----------



## unit28

Theo Bronkhorst pleaded not guilty to a charge of "failing to prevent an unlawful hunt". He was granted bail of $1,000 (£638) and ordered to appear in court again on 5 August.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Check out this doghouse!


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;2014286 said:


> Almost spit my pop on my computer. I support hunting and believe it does more for animal habitat and conservation than any tree hugger preaching save the animals all while eating their steak that must have just appeared out of the sky, but this guy is a D-bag to me. I don't understand the thrill of this. I do think it is getting out of hand though. This guy is going to lose his business, and not be able to set foot in public for awhile all while fearing for his safety.


So this guy goes to another country and hunts. Sounds like it was an illegal hunt and he claims he didn't know. But honestly who cares. Let the law do it's job and handle it. I bet if these people put that much effort into helping the community instead of protesting there wouldn't be a murder a week in Minneapolis


----------



## Ranger620

Ok on this lion thing in my opinion you need to support the guy. He hired a guide how on earth did he know what they did at night. He paid for a license a sum of like 54k. You say you hunt well so does he. He followed the rules hired a guide and is now treated as a horrible person because he shot a lion named Cecil which I would almost guarantee none of you new about before the media got a hold of it. So now we bash a guy and bash him cause he has the money to travel around the world taking different game who had the proper permits and hires a guide. You can't tell me you would not put trust in a guide to do the right thing when spending that kinda of money or any money for that sake. Say for example you hire a guide to deer hunt in Canada he takes you out in the dark puts you in a stand and you shoot a deer then to be prosecuted for trespassing. How are you suppose to know. 
gI've the guy a chance to tell his side. Talk about a witch hunt guilty until proven innocent but that won't matter cause the damage will be done. Sorry but as a hunter/sportsman we all need to stick together if they separate us and break us down into little groups it will be easier to get the gun control they want and once they get the foot in the door that's the beginning to the end. 

Off the soap box


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;2014308 said:


> So this guy goes to another country and hunts. Sounds like it was an illegal hunt and he claims he didn't know. But honestly who cares. Let the law do it's job and handle it. I bet if these people put that much effort into helping the community instead of protesting there wouldn't be a murder a DAY in Minneapolis


Fixed it for you


----------



## Ranger620

Now I will add if he did partake in the illegal activities then he deserves what he gets but he's getting it before he has even a chance in court or to tell his side


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;2014307 said:


> Check out this doghouse!


Holy cow!!!!!

That is amazing and large!!!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2014301 said:


> You guys have failed to mention the lack of outrage at the acts of the government funded planned parenthood (selling organs from aborted fetuses).


I missed that one. What's the cliff notes?


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;2014310 said:


> Ok on this lion thing in my opinion you need to support the guy. He hired a guide how on earth did he know what they did at night. He paid for a license a sum of like 54k. You say you hunt well so does he. He followed the rules hired a guide and is now treated as a horrible person because he shot a lion named Cecil which I would almost guarantee none of you new about before the media got a hold of it. So now we bash a guy and bash him cause he has the money to travel around the world taking different game who had the proper permits and hires a guide. You can't tell me you would not put trust in a guide to do the right thing when spending that kinda of money or any money for that sake. Say for example you hire a guide to deer hunt in Canada he takes you out in the dark puts you in a stand and you shoot a deer then to be prosecuted for trespassing. How are you suppose to know.
> gI've the guy a chance to tell his side. Talk about a witch hunt guilty until proven innocent but that won't matter cause the damage will be done. Sorry but as a hunter/sportsman we all need to stick together if they separate us and break us down into little groups it will be easier to get the gun control they want and once they get the foot in the door that's the beginning to the end.
> 
> Off the soap box


I agree. Well said!


----------



## Bill1090

Drakeslayer;2014307 said:


> Check out this doghouse!


I feel as though I should ask before making any comments. Are the people in the photo related to you?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2014314 said:


> Holy cow!!!!!
> 
> That is amazing and large!!!


This.......


----------



## CityGuy

I'd really like to get my hands on the mndot engineer that closed 25 in 2 spots at the same time. What an idiot.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2014301 said:


> You guys have failed to mention the lack of outrage at the acts of the government funded planned parenthood (selling organs from aborted fetuses).


Yea they are ok with killing babies and sselling organs but how dare you kill cecil!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2014310 said:


> Ok on this lion thing in my opinion you need to support the guy. He hired a guide how on earth did he know what they did at night. He paid for a license a sum of like 54k. You say you hunt well so does he. He followed the rules hired a guide and is now treated as a horrible person because he shot a lion named Cecil which I would almost guarantee none of you new about before the media got a hold of it. So now we bash a guy and bash him cause he has the money to travel around the world taking different game who had the proper permits and hires a guide. You can't tell me you would not put trust in a guide to do the right thing when spending that kinda of money or any money for that sake. Say for example you hire a guide to deer hunt in Canada he takes you out in the dark puts you in a stand and you shoot a deer then to be prosecuted for trespassing. How are you suppose to know.
> gI've the guy a chance to tell his side. Talk about a witch hunt guilty until proven innocent but that won't matter cause the damage will be done. Sorry but as a hunter/sportsman we all need to stick together if they separate us and break us down into little groups it will be easier to get the gun control they want and once they get the foot in the door that's the beginning to the end.
> 
> Off the soap box


This guy was poaching is Wisconsin, he's hardly innocent...


----------



## Bill1090

Bill1090;2014317 said:


> I feel as though I should ask before making any comments. Are the people in the photo related to you?


Nevermind. I see what you did there.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2014319 said:


> I'd really like to get my hands on the mndot engineer that closed 25 in 2 spots at the same time. What an idiot.


Probably the same one organizing road work on 94, 494, 394, and 100 all at the same time...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2014322 said:


> This guy was poaching is Wisconsin, he's hardly innocent...


This i was buying his story till i read he shot a bear 46 miles outside of his zone and tried to report it in his zone.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2014327 said:


> This i was buying his story till i read he shot a bear 46 miles outside of his zone and tried to report it in his zone.


Uhhh yeah... exactly


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2014322 said:


> This guy was poaching is Wisconsin, he's hardly innocent...


Now I'm doing a little digging. I see about the bear and not 100% positive but he may have settled a sexual harassment lawsuit. So he could be a d bag. He may or may not have had anything to do with the illegal taking of this animal. But that doesn't matter he's guilty no matter what? Seriously. Not gonna even wait for evidence to come out? Let's just hang him now
Oh and now how many people lost their jobs cause he closed his practice. Organize protest and you know not one of them new who Cecil was bs if you ask me
I will be the first in the line for the lynch mob but I prefer to see the evidence all of it first


----------



## Ranger620

Here's a thought. Had he killed any other lion you would have not herd a thing


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;2014310 said:


> Ok on this lion thing in my opinion you need to support the guy. He hired a guide how on earth did he know what they did at night. He paid for a license a sum of like 54k. You say you hunt well so does he. He followed the rules hired a guide and is now treated as a horrible person because he shot a lion named Cecil which I would almost guarantee none of you new about before the media got a hold of it. So now we bash a guy and bash him cause he has the money to travel around the world taking different game who had the proper permits and hires a guide. You can't tell me you would not put trust in a guide to do the right thing when spending that kinda of money or any money for that sake. Say for example you hire a guide to deer hunt in Canada he takes you out in the dark puts you in a stand and you shoot a deer then to be prosecuted for trespassing. How are you suppose to know.
> gI've the guy a chance to tell his side. Talk about a witch hunt guilty until proven innocent but that won't matter cause the damage will be done. Sorry but as a hunter/sportsman we all need to stick together if they separate us and break us down into little groups it will be easier to get the gun control they want and once they get the foot in the door that's the beginning to the end.
> 
> Off the soap box


I disagree with this 1000%. Look at his history...guilty of poaching in Wisconsin, guilty of some other offense in Otter Tail County, guilty of sexually harassing an employee. This guy is pure pond scum.

You know why he paid $50k? He wanted to make sure he got his hands on Cecil. He shelled out the big bucks to take down the alpha male. Based upon his "hunting"  history, he knew what he was doing and what he was gunning for.

But even if you don't believe that let's just think about the scenario for one second. Why did they bait Cecil so that he would leave a certain area? Why not just shoot him right where they spotted him? Think about that. If you're Palmer, wouldn't you question the reasoning behind luring him out of a particular area? Common sense should tell you that something's fishy. Plus, let's keep in mind that he's no stranger to killing animals in protected areas. He had already been there, done that with the bear he shot in Wisconsin.

His story doesn't add up. He deserves the shaming that he's receiving and any legal consequences.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2014330 said:


> Now I'm doing a little digging. I see about the bear and not 100% positive but he may have settled a sexual harassment lawsuit. So he could be a d bag. He may or may not have had anything to do with the illegal taking of this animal. But that doesn't matter he's guilty no matter what? Seriously. Not gonna even wait for evidence to come out? Let's just hang him now
> Oh and now how many people lost their jobs cause he closed his practice. Organize protest and you know not one of them new who Cecil was bs if you ask me
> I will be the first in the line for the lynch mob but I prefer to see the evidence all of it first


Problem is the media decides who's guilty and whos not based on their beliefs and everyone listens to them.


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;2014332 said:


> Here's a thought. Had he killed any other lion you would have not herd a thing


You're probably right. Which is why his story is BS. He wanted Cecil from the very start.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2014315 said:


> I missed that one. What's the cliff notes?


Google it.

It's sad that people haven't even heard of this after 3 weeks of videos.


----------



## Camden

And why did he want to get rid of the collar? If what he did was all well and good, why that?


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2014332 said:


> Here's a thought. Had he killed any other lion you would have not herd a thing


I think the problem here is it was protected and collard in a preserve and they baited it to leave the area and then they tried to destroy the collar


----------



## CityGuy

Hilarious. I just got a text from a coworker who followed the posted detour. He gets to the "end" of the detour and they have the road baracatted off. Said the sign 5 feet past said end of detour with an arrow. Also said people were jumping the curb and going around.
Nice work mndot, nicely done.


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;2014335 said:


> You're probably right. Which is why his story is BS. He wanted Cecil from the very start.


So your saying you new who Cecil was? How many did?


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2014326 said:


> Probably the same one organizing road work on 94, 494, 394, and 100 all at the same time...


Sounds about right.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2014336 said:


> Google it.
> 
> It's sad that people haven't even heard of this after 3 weeks of videos.


Thats the goal


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2014338 said:


> I think the problem here is it was protected and collard in a preserve and they baited it to leave the area and then they tried to destroy the collar


Right I agree his guides did what they had to do to get the "prize". You guys are saying for 100% you know what was going thru his mind and he new who Cecil was. You know for 100% positive he tried to destroy the collar. You know for 100% that he was dragging the bait to get him out of the protective area as you were all there with him correct?? No better than the media

Like I said I will be first in line but let's see all the evidence first. Yes his history doesn't look good but that doesn't mean he is guilty. If he is so be it but if it turns out that he is actually innocent for once in his life the damage is done


----------



## Bill1090

I've never seen people drive this bad in my life! Time to move to Wyoming!


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2014343 said:


> Right I agree his guides did what they had to do to get the "prize". You guys are saying for 100% you know what was going thru his mind and he new who Cecil was. You know for 100% positive he tried to destroy the collar. You know for 100% that he was dragging the bait to get him out of the protective area as you were all there with him correct?? No better than the media
> 
> Like I said I will be first in line but let's see all the evidence first. Yes his history doesn't look good but that doesn't mean he is guilty. If he is so be it but if it turns out that he is actually innocent for once in his life the damage is done


Trust me, I am the last person who judges before evidence but what i have read so far not on his side. If i paid you to bring me hunting and i shot an animal i wasnt supposed to and you baited it to another area am i guilty? Also i would think i would know something weird is going on.


----------



## Bill1090

On a side note.... I rented one of those DR Field and Brush mowers today. That things kind of fun to play with. Does a decent job too!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2014344 said:


> I've never seen people drive this bad in my life! Time to move to Wyoming!


They drive.just as bad up here.


----------



## Ranger620

By he way it's just at a friendly debate another view on the subject is all
I have seen what can happen to someone being guilty until innocent and your guilty for ever even after being proven innocent


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2014345 said:


> Trust me, I am the last person who judges before evidence but what i have read so far not on his side. If i paid you to bring me hunting and i shot an animal i wasnt supposed to and you baited it to another area am i guilty? Also i would think i would know something weird is going on.


No I get it. If he did have nothing to do with it he has been on enough trips you would think he would recognize something wasn't right but then again I can't tell you what was going thru his mind I can only wait for the evidence to come out then make an educated decision and yes his history will play a role. 
And I did bring you hunting you shot nothing we'll change that this year


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;2014348 said:


> By he way it's just at a friendly debate another view on the subject is all
> I have seen what can happen to someone being guilty until innocent and your guilty for ever even after being proven innocent


Yep, I can debate with anyone without it becoming personal. We disagree on this particular story but that doesn't mean I think any less of you.

Btw - I did not know why Cecil was until this happened. However, if you're in those circles you most certainly do know who he was.


----------



## unit28

Bill1090;2014344 said:


> I've never seen people drive this bad in my life! Time to move to Wyoming!


My dad worked wydot.....more summer road work than you would want to deal with


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;2014350 said:


> Yep, I can debate with anyone without it becoming personal. We disagree on this particular story but that doesn't mean I think any less of you.
> 
> Btw - I did not know why Cecil was until this happened. However, if you're in those circles you most certainly do know who he was.


I can agree with that if he was in that circle he may have known who Cecil was. 
I get a little jumpy when it comes to any hunting. Not that this was in the states but the government is bad enough we don't need to give them any more ammunition. 
The type of hunting he does is different than what we are used to. If I had the cash I would do it. Grizzly is on my list but it's 15k. I looked up lion hunting in Africa it started at 25k. If I were rich I would do these hunts. I like to see the meat go to shelters and be used if I can't take it with me. I eat what I kill as you said earlier. But some in this state hate that style of hunting shooting small bucks fawns and such even though you have a permit and license they get mad when you take that little buck. Same thing here if he is innocent he had a license. Time will tell


----------



## NorthernProServ

Check this out

Give me a cafe break!



http://kstp.com/news/stories/S3864328.shtml?cat=1


----------



## unit28

Everyone road hunts 

But what I don't get is
why humanize wild animals 

Cecil?


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2014347 said:


> They drive.just as bad up here.


Not your Wyoming, the bigger one!


----------



## Ranger620

unit28;2014355 said:


> Everyone road hunts
> 
> But what I don't get is
> why humanize wild animals
> 
> Cecil?


Depending on what you referring to road hunting. If it's the same as I think of when saying road hunting that is illegal in Minnesota


----------



## albhb3

remember folks GOD created a place for all animals in this world....





right next to the mashpatatoes and gravy


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2014354 said:


> Check this out
> 
> Give me a cafe break!
> 
> 
> 
> http://kstp.com/news/stories/S3864328.shtml?cat=1


Democrat Rep. Betty McCollum Wants Federal Investigation for Lion Killed in Africa

Michael Cantrell
July 29, 2015*3:10 pm

Like on Facebook*

SHARES2.9kShareTweet

So we have ISIS in the Middle East chopping off heads and blowing up infants, a deal with Iran that allows them to have a nuclear program, crazy radicals shooting up military recruitment centers, and Planned Parenthood running a baby chop shop and where is all the attention focused?

The untimely demise of Cecil the Lion at the hands of a Minnesota Dentist.

#Priorities.

If this doesn't immediately make you want to hang your head in shame at being born into the human race, I don't know what will.

"" style="box-sizing: border-box; border: 0px; vertical-align: bottom;">

Apparently Democratic Rep. Betty McCollum is so distraught over this horrible injustice - the lion being killed, not the slaughter of innocent babies for profit - that she's demanding a federal investigation into the matter.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

$2 bowling, $5 apps......


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2014360 said:


> Democrat Rep. Betty McCollum Wants Federal Investigation for Lion Killed in Africa
> 
> Michael Cantrell
> July 29, 2015*3:10 pm
> 
> Like on Facebook*
> 
> SHARES2.9kShareTweet
> 
> So we have ISIS in the Middle East chopping off heads and blowing up infants, a deal with Iran that allows them to have a nuclear program, crazy radicals shooting up military recruitment centers, and Planned Parenthood running a baby chop shop and where is all the attention focused?
> 
> The untimely demise of Cecil the Lion at the hands of a Minnesota Dentist.
> 
> #Priorities.
> 
> If this doesn't immediately make you want to hang your head in shame at being born into the human race, I don't know what will.
> 
> "" style="box-sizing: border-box; border: 0px; vertical-align: bottom;">
> 
> Apparently Democratic Rep. Betty McCollum is so distraught over this horrible injustice - the lion being killed, not the slaughter of innocent babies for profit - that she's demanding a federal investigation into the matter.


but didn't you hear jihad johnny is on the run apparently hes afraid that they don't have a use for him anymore :laughing:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

How does a lion in Africa get the name cecil? Doesn't sound African to me


----------



## albhb3

jimslawnsnow;2014364 said:


> How does a lion in Africa get the name cecil? Doesn't sound African to me


well the white man came over domesticated it and said Mohammed would get enough support and Anton would be too black


----------



## unit28

If the guides drove onto national park grounds to lure it
It's one thing....

So

If any legal animal jumps over a fence
onto your property we're going to have to face the real facts....whatever it's name is, its legal


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2014343 said:


> Right I agree his guides did what they had to do to get the "prize". You guys are saying for 100% you know what was going thru his mind and he new who Cecil was. You know for 100% positive he tried to destroy the collar. You know for 100% that he was dragging the bait to get him out of the protective area as you were all there with him correct?? No better than the media
> 
> Like I said I will be first in line but let's see all the evidence first. Yes his history doesn't look good but that doesn't mean he is guilty. If he is so be it but if it turns out that he is actually innocent for once in his life the damage is done


If it looks like a duck...

I'm not saying send him to the firing squad... but the guy sure sounds like a cafebag with a proven track record of illegal activity and attempted deception...

Ever heard of the boy who cried wolf? This is the same, but in reverse... you can't be a bad person all your life and then expect one day that people think you're an upstanding citizen without proving it...

To that end... my only gripe is that this is making SOOOOO much news... Makes me wonder what the government is hiding that created this false flag event... That's a whole different conspiracy theory we can discuss later...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2014368 said:


> If it looks like a duck...
> 
> I'm not saying send him to the firing squad... but the guy sure sounds like a cafebag with a proven track record of illegal activity and attempted deception...
> 
> Ever heard of the boy who cried wolf? This is the same, but in reverse... you can't be a bad person all your life and then expect one day that people think you're an upstanding citizen without proving it...
> 
> To that end... my only gripe is that this is making SOOOOO much news... Makes me wonder what the government is hiding that created this false flag event... That's a whole different conspiracy theory we can discuss later...


Ha we think to much alike, scary.


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2014368 said:


> If it looks like a duck...
> 
> I'm not saying send him to the firing squad... but the guy sure sounds like a cafebag with a proven track record of illegal activity and attempted deception...
> 
> Ever heard of the boy who cried wolf? This is the same, but in reverse... you can't be a bad person all your life and then expect one day that people think you're an upstanding citizen without proving it...
> 
> To that end... my only gripe is that this is making SOOOOO much news... Makes me wonder what the government is hiding that created this false flag event... That's a whole different conspiracy theory we can discuss later...


I may be leaning more towards lynching him. When thisfirst started I had just saw the few posts about it and hadn't done any research. But would still like to see everything first. Like I said for the one time in his life he could have been legal. We'll probably never know cause after two days the media will be onto the next big thing and we'll never here Cecil's name again. That's the part that scares me the most. He had likely lost his practice here and employees good people and now their out of a job and many searching for a new dentist. He was not the only dentist at that office just owned the practice


----------



## unit28

Pretty sure that the guides failed to obtain something here

As far as taking a trophy animal that can't be allowed in a record book, I don't see why he would go through all the way there and spend all the money on a highly reputable guide service and blatantly out of the blue shoot an illegal animal.

Unless yall already have the facts straight. 

Heck you don't have to cross state lines to pay big bucks for a big game hunt. I bet there's places in Minnesota that charge thousands of dollars you'd have to pay for a big game hunt.

I'm going out on a limb and just say the guide didn't pull a permit


----------



## unit28

Wait a second.....
How many entries does palmer have in the record books already?


Lots I bet......

One more to go, this record bood Roosevelt elk puts Walt to needing only one more animal qualifing for P&Y and he will have achieved a long difficult quest of harvesting every species of North Americian Big game to make the Pope & Young Record Book!!


can you honestly do all that illegally?


----------



## albhb3

Ranger620;2014372 said:


> I may be leaning more towards lynching him. When thisfirst started I had just saw the few posts about it and hadn't done any research. But would still like to see everything first. Like I said for the one time in his life he could have been legal. We'll probably never know cause after two days the media will be onto the next big thing and we'll never here Cecil's name again. That's the part that scares me the most. He had likely lost his practice here and employees good people and now their out of a job and many searching for a new dentist. He was not the only dentist at that office just owned the practice


the dental office my wife works at in Bloomington had 2 come in today... pitchfork nation 

people need to get a life they are far too board these days. How hard is it to see a transmitter with a spot light in the pitch black anyway...nevermind about the size of a bark collar for a dog


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2014360 said:


> Democrat Rep. Betty McCollum Wants Federal Investigation for Lion Killed in Africa
> 
> Michael Cantrell
> July 29, 2015*3:10 pm
> 
> Like on Facebook*
> 
> SHARES2.9kShareTweet
> 
> So we have ISIS in the Middle East chopping off heads and blowing up infants, a deal with Iran that allows them to have a nuclear program, crazy radicals shooting up military recruitment centers, and Planned Parenthood running a baby chop shop and where is all the attention focused?
> 
> The untimely demise of Cecil the Lion at the hands of a Minnesota Dentist.
> 
> #Priorities.
> 
> If this doesn't immediately make you want to hang your head in shame at being born into the human race, I don't know what will.
> 
> "" style="box-sizing: border-box; border: 0px; vertical-align: bottom;">
> 
> Apparently Democratic Rep. Betty McCollum is so distraught over this horrible injustice - the lion being killed, not the slaughter of innocent babies for profit - that she's demanding a federal investigation into the matter.


Very, very well said.


----------



## qualitycut

I cant read anymore comments on that damn lion people's priorities are just ****** up


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2014360 said:


> Democrat Rep. Betty McCollum Wants Federal Investigation for Lion Killed in Africa
> 
> Michael Cantrell
> July 29, 2015*3:10 pm
> 
> Like on Facebook*
> 
> SHARES2.9kShareTweet
> 
> So we have ISIS in the Middle East chopping off heads and blowing up infants, a deal with Iran that allows them to have a nuclear program, crazy radicals shooting up military recruitment centers, and Planned Parenthood running a baby chop shop and where is all the attention focused?
> 
> The untimely demise of Cecil the Lion at the hands of a Minnesota Dentist.
> 
> #Priorities.
> 
> If this doesn't immediately make you want to hang your head in shame at being born into the human race, I don't know what will.
> 
> "" style="box-sizing: border-box; border: 0px; vertical-align: bottom;">
> 
> Apparently Democratic Rep. Betty McCollum is so distraught over this horrible injustice - the lion being killed, not the slaughter of innocent babies for profit - that she's demanding a federal investigation into the matter.


Agreed...so many other things to be focused on......


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2014378 said:


> I cant read anymore comments on that damn lion people's priorities are just ****** up


Agreed.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

No rain in the forecast per noaa.


----------



## unit28

Wonder why palmer isn't accused by authorities......



“Ongoing investigations to date, suggest that the killing of the lion was illegal since the land owner was not allocated a lion on his hunting quota for 2015,” the Parks and Wildlife Management Authority said in a statement.

Lion Aid explains*that it is legal to bait lions in Zimbabwe, to shoot them with a bow and arrow from a blind, to kill them outside a national park in a private hunting area and to kill collared lions.

“But Cecil was shot in an area not assigned a lion quota. Supposedly the bait was set for a leopard and then Cecil came along. The professional hunter, Theo Bronkhorst told his client to shoot the lion, and then the hunt became illegal,” Lion Aid says. “The professional hunter then allegedly attempted to destroy the radiocollar to hide the evidence. Allegedly the client was “furious” when he found that the lion was radiocollared. Allegedly, when a professional hunter engages a client in an area without lion quota, the lion will be listed as hunted in an area that does have quota. This could have been standard practice, but unfortunately Cecil was a well-known lion.”

Bronkhorst and Ndlovu are set to appear in court on Wednesday, and authorities are trying to find another professional hunter, Zane Bronkhorst, who is also believed to have been involved in the hunt.

Looks more like the case


----------



## unit28

Dew points 20 degrees cooler


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2014384 said:


> No rain in the forecast per noaa.


I have Saturday Sunday and Monday nights along with Wednesday


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2014387 said:


> I have Friday Saturday and Sunday nights along with Wednesday


I got nothing, as of an hour ago.

That'll change.


----------



## cbservicesllc

I see I got edited...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;2014389 said:


> I see I got edited...


What did?..


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2014378 said:


> I cant read anymore comments on that damn lion people's priorities are just ****** up


Yeah apparently no one works anymore.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2014390 said:


> What did?..


I edited my post. I had the wrong days


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2014392 said:


> I edited my post. I had the wrong days


Copy that.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2014393 said:


> Copy that.


When I search your location it shows rain Saturday and Sunday nights along with Tuesday night and Wednesday day


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2014390 said:


> What did?..


My comment regarding the photo... Thought it was pretty tame compared to some of the things said between here and lawn cafe...


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2014394 said:


> When I search your location it shows rain Saturday and Sunday nights along with Tuesday night and Wednesday day


Oh, good work!

I don't worry about night rain.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;2014395 said:


> My comment regarding the photo... Thought it was pretty tame compared to some of the things said between here and lawn cafe...


I figured it would be the other stuff we talked about.

Gotta control the information being released.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2014395 said:


> My comment regarding the photo... Thought it was pretty tame compared to some of the things said between here and lawn cafe...


I had 2 deleted. I better tame it down, might get put on probation soon.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I would be banned for life if I talked about the worlds problems


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2014396 said:


> Oh, good work!
> 
> I don't worry about night rain.


Yea it helps with your dew report!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Just got a call. My sister had a seizure and was dead. Some guy revived her. Her husband wouldn't let the ambulance take her to the hospital. The spooky part is she was sitting in the same chair our mother died in.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2014403 said:


> Just got a call. My sister had a seizure and was dead. Some guy revived her. Her husband wouldn't let the ambulance take her to the hospital. The spooky part is she was sitting in the same chair our mother died in.


Holly crap man! How's she doing now?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2014405 said:


> Holly crap man! How's she doing now?


Ok I guess. I never hear from her. They are not the greatest people to be around. My aunt calls my dad then he calls me. She posted a pic on Facebook yesterday and she looked cafed up


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2014406 said:


> Ok I guess. I never hear from her. They are not the greatest people to be around. My aunt calls my dad then he calls me. She posted a pic on Facebook yesterday and she looked cafed up


I'm sorry to hear that. Hope it all works out.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Not even 10 and I'm fighting to stay awake. Only been home from work for a hour


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2014370 said:


> Ha we think to much alike, scary.


Maybe we can discuss when I buy another truck from your dad Thumbs Up

Where did you find that story about Betty McCollum?


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2014403 said:


> Just got a call. My sister had a seizure and was dead. Some guy revived her. Her husband wouldn't let the ambulance take her to the hospital. The spooky part is she was sitting in the same chair our mother died in.


Holy crap!


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2014411 said:


> Maybe we can discuss when I buy another truck from your dad Thumbs Up
> 
> Where did you find that story about Betty McCollum?


You getting another one? We can car pool down there!


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2014411 said:


> Maybe we can discuss when I buy another truck from your dad Thumbs Up
> 
> Where did you find that story about Betty McCollum?


Met him for dinner and he mentioned you were looking, cant remember where i seen it.


----------



## Ranger620

Geez I step away for dinner and you guys get post deleted and edited.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2014416 said:


> Met him for dinner and he mentioned you were looking, cant remember where i seen it.


I'm looking to just not sure what I'm gonna do yet. New? Used? Dodge? Ford? Most likely ford. Get a f-150 and eliminate the wife's explorer and my 4 door. To many options right now. If I go new ford I know where I'm going though. They have nothing used right now


----------



## Deershack

Ranger620;2014310 said:


> Ok on this lion thing in my opinion you need to support the guy. He hired a guide how on earth did he know what they did at night. He paid for a license a sum of like 54k. You say you hunt well so does he. He followed the rules hired a guide and is now treated as a horrible person because he shot a lion named Cecil which I would almost guarantee none of you new about before the media got a hold of it. So now we bash a guy and bash him cause he has the money to travel around the world taking different game who had the proper permits and hires a guide. You can't tell me you would not put trust in a guide to do the right thing when spending that kinda of money or any money for that sake. Say for example you hire a guide to deer hunt in Canada he takes you out in the dark puts you in a stand and you shoot a deer then to be prosecuted for trespassing. How are you suppose to know.
> gI've the guy a chance to tell his side. Talk about a witch hunt guilty until proven innocent but that won't matter cause the damage will be done. Sorry but as a hunter/sportsman we all need to stick together if they separate us and break us down into little groups it will be easier to get the gun control they want and once they get the foot in the door that's the beginning to the end.
> 
> Off the soap box


Before we get all over this guy, consider this. He apparently hired a guide and a "pro hunter" for the hunt. Apparently they baited the lion off the refuge and he shot it. No one has said or proved that he knew what they did and the lion was not staked out for him to shoot. It could be a case of the locals wanting to make sure he got a shot after paying the much money. Would be interesting to find out if this was a "guarenteed" hunt where if he dosn't get a kill, they don't get paid.

The other thing is that the cost of these hunt is so high because the proceeds are the only way the poor countries have to secure the land and pay the Rangers and so on to protect the animals. The animal rights groups don't contribute to the day to day costs to protect the animals either over there or here. They just collect money and issue press releases that suite their purposes. The greens don't buy habitate or anything else, hunters through taxes and other means are the reason we have the game we do.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2014422 said:


> I'm looking to just not sure what I'm gonna do yet. New? Used? Dodge? Ford? Most likely ford. Get a f-150 and eliminate the wife's explorer and my 4 door. To many options right now. If I go new ford I know where I'm going though. They have nothing used right now


The have had 7 people in the last to days try to trade their buyback dodges in lol


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2014307 said:


> Check out this doghouse!


There is a dog house in that picture???

Now I'm in the dog house. :laughing:


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2014424 said:


> The have had 7 people in the last to days try to trade their buyback dodges in lol


Ya if I go used it will be 2012 or newer. I'm the slowest buyer in the world I just keep looking and looking. I need to do something by October. Don't think I wanna stick any money into my truck

Plus I want the newer diesel motor unless I force myself to buy a gas


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2014416 said:


> Met him for dinner and he mentioned you were looking, cant remember where i seen it.


Yeah, should know for sure here pretty quick... working a few angles now...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2014415 said:


> You getting another one? We can car pool down there!


See above...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2014425 said:


> There is a dog house in that picture???
> 
> Now I'm in the dog house. :laughing:


Hahaha... Allllllllways!


----------



## Drakeslayer

What's the temp?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;2014434 said:


> What's the temp?


67 here...


----------



## IDST

Well I'm leaving for 105 degree temps for a bachelor party in Vegas!


----------



## CityGuy

63° clear with a breeze


----------



## qualitycut

jagext;2014437 said:


> Well I'm leaving for 105 degree temps for a bachelor party in Vegas!


Casinos have AC! Or pools


----------



## SnowGuy73

60° breezy few clouds.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2014441 said:


> 60° breezy few clouds.


Dew? ?????????? Come on cant get up till inknow


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2014442 said:


> Dew? ?????????? Come on cant get up till inknow


Stand by, I'm not outside yet.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2014442 said:


> Dew? ?????????? Come on cant get up till inknow


Ain't been no dew in this bed for a couple of weeks now, if you know what I mean. Still not sure on what I did or didn't do.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light dew.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2014446 said:


> Light dew.


Whew, thanks!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2014447 said:


> Whew, thanks!


Surprised your out of bed already.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Windy again this afternoon. 

So much for some spraying.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;2014448 said:


> Surprised your out of bed already.


Maybe just going to bed.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

No dew in town. Dew at my house. Kinda odd. Nice chill in the air


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2014448 said:


> Surprised your out of bed already.


Wasnt out of bed but awake.


----------



## qualitycut

Sure most of you know but if you have xm they have a new app and can listen anywhere on your phone


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2014442 said:


> Dew? ?????????? Come on cant get up till inknow


Why would you get up at 6am anyway? Did it snow last night?


----------



## CityGuy

Feel like a landscaper today. Fixing ditches.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2014469 said:


> Sure most of you know but if you have xm they have a new app and can listen anywhere on your phone


For a extra cost isn't it?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2014469 said:


> Sure most of you know but if you have xm they have a new app and can listen anywhere on your phone


I gotta buy a new truck, my subscription ran out on my '14 last month.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2014475 said:


> For a extra cost isn't it?


Nope......


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2014470 said:


> Why would you get up at 6am anyway? Did it snow last night?


Had to tinkle and then had to see if my gf was on ch 4 this morning. Im not a morning person. 8 o clock starts here


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2014477 said:


> I gotta buy a new truck, my subscription ran out on my '14 last month.


Its like 100 a year dude


----------



## qualitycut

Kinda want to go to we fest now im single again


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2014482 said:


> Its like 100 a year dude


I also just bit my tongue cause it was so firmly planted iny cheek.

I'm proud of myself. Finally remembered one year to order flowers for the wife for our anniversary in time. So they'll be delivered at her work.

16 years tomorrow


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2014483 said:


> Kinda want to go to we fest now im single again


Didn't you just say you had a girlfriend like two posts ago


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2014481 said:


> Had to tinkle and then had to see if my gf was on ch 4 this morning. Im not a morning person. 8 o clock starts here


Same here unless I'm working on something big. Then my anxiety won't let me sleep anyway so I might as well work.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2014488 said:


> Didn't you just say you had a girlfriend like two posts ago


Yea kylie on ch 4


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2014490 said:


> Same here unless I'm working on something big. Then my anxiety won't let me sleep anyway so I might as well work.


Yea that happens


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2014486 said:


> I also just bit my tongue cause it was so firmly planted iny cheek.
> 
> I'm proud of myself. Finally remembered one year to order flowers for the wife for our anniversary in time. So they'll be delivered at her work.
> 
> 16 years tomorrow


I know you were


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2014493 said:


> I know you were


But was I?!?!?!?!? Hmmmm.........


----------



## Greenery

Anyone mowing in Edina today? I have a lawn that has to be done today and I'm pretty sure I can't make it there..

First cut, new sod. Ground should be solid not to soft. It will need to look halfway decent (clumps blown out or bagged). Realtor pics tomorrow morning.

Charge whatever you need, prompt payment.

Blake and excelsior area


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2014497 said:


> Anyone mowing in Edina today? I have a lawn that has to be done today and I'm pretty sure I can't make it there..
> 
> First cut, new sod. Ground should be solid not to soft. It will need to look halfway decent (clumps blown out or bagged). Realtor pics tomorrow morning.
> 
> Charge whatever you need, prompt payment.
> 
> Blake and excelsior area


I was on zenith and 62 an hr ago


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;2014498 said:


> I was on zenith and 62 an hr ago


Well here's your chance to head back over there.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;2014490 said:


> Same here unless I'm working on something big. Then my anxiety won't let me sleep anyway so I might as well work.


Gee whiz.....we were two hours into paving by 8 a.m.. might start even earlier tomorrow....this place is busy. I'm surprised nobody on here has driven by us yet on 494.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2014500 said:


> Gee whiz.....we were two hours into paving by 8 a.m.. might start even earlier tomorrow....this place is busy. I'm surprised nobody on here has driven by us yet on 494.


Your neighbors with the red dump trucks are working next door to me in St. Anthony.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2014501 said:


> Your neighbors with the red dump trucks are working next door to me in St. Anthony.


They're probably working next to just about everyone on here. I see them everywhere I go.

Say hi for me. :waving:


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2014500 said:


> Gee whiz.....we were two hours into paving by 8 a.m.. might start even earlier tomorrow....this place is busy. I'm surprised nobody on here has driven by us yet on 494.


Cause you need to be able to afford to live ine minneapolis ")


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2014501 said:


> Your neighbors with the red dump trucks are working next door to me in St. Anthony.


Expert something? With a road along the dump box?

Nevermind not from shakopee


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2014482 said:


> Its like 100 a year dude


Last year it cost me 160 this year they want 218 I am going to cancel if they won't lower it.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2014505 said:


> Expert something? With a road along the dump box?
> 
> Nevermind not from shakopee


That one is out my way


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2014506 said:


> Last year it cost me 160 this year they want 218 I am going to cancel if they won't lower it.


Yea they wanted about 2 something said no waited a week got a email and then called them got it for 120 ish


----------



## Bill1090

Too dam hot out!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;2014506 said:
 

> Last year it cost me 160 this year they want 218 I am going to cancel if they won't lower it.


I traded the last truck after the free 6 months or whatever it was


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2014512 said:


> I traded the last truck after the free 6 months or whatever it was


And im sure you lost more than the couple hundred on trade


----------



## qualitycut

Perfect example why fast food people dont deserve 15 dollars an hr my bill was 8.02 gave her a 10 then she was getting my change and found a nickle and said just give me 2 dollars and she was lost as can be


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2014516 said:


> Perfect example why fast food people dont deserve 15 dollars an hr my bill was 8.02 gave her a 10 then she was getting my change and found a nickle and said just give me 2 dollars and she was lost as can be


That's because they actually have to think instead of the machine telling them what to do.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2014509 said:


> Yea they wanted about 2 something said no waited a week got a email and then called them got it for 120 ish


I called and they dropped it to $99


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2014521 said:


> I called and they dropped it to $99


That with tax and everything


----------



## SnowGuy73

Who had the picture of the broken trailer tongue?

I can now relate....


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2014523 said:


> Who had the picture of the broken trailer tongue?
> 
> I can now relate....


Cb, pictures or it didn't happen!


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2014514 said:


> And im sure you lost more than the couple hundred on trade


I didn't lose much but gained more


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2014524 said:


> Cb, pictures or it didn't happen!


Didn't happen yet, just all cracked to hell.

Damn aluminum trailers.


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;2014530 said:


> Didn't happen yet, just all cracked to hell.
> 
> Damn aluminum trailers.


Put about 10 bricks on it. That should make er break!


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;2014530 said:


> Didn't happen yet, just all cracked to hell.
> 
> Damn aluminum trailers.


Lucky for you, I happen to have a nice 16' trailer for sale. You just have to buy the mower that goes with it!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;2014532 said:


> Lucky for you, I happen to have a nice 16' trailer for sale. You just have to buy the mower that goes with it!


16' is too big and I don't even want the mower I have now.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2014527 said:


> I didn't lose much but gained more


You had the truck 6 months no way you had equity in it


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2014536 said:


> You had the truck 6 months no way you had equity in it


Was paying bigger payments. I lost some not to much.

I always pay extra on my stuff when I can. I don't like payments yet I have a ton


----------



## CityGuy

Man this broce broom makes a dusty mess.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2014523 said:


> Who had the picture of the broken trailer tongue?
> 
> I can now relate....


That was me.... That sucks!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;2014531 said:


> Put about 10 bricks on it. That should make er break!


Allllllllways!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;2014540 said:


> That was me.... That sucks!


Off to trade her in....


----------



## NorthernProServ

Just saw a flat bed with a busted up plane pulling into the crystal airport.

I bet it's 1 of the 2 that just went down within the last week or so.


----------



## albhb3

NorthernProServ;2014546 said:


> Just saw a flat bed with a busted up plane pulling into the crystal airport.
> 
> I bet it's 1 of the 2 that just went down within the last week or so.


messy...I remember seeing the crash out at kfcm in eden prairie literally worked landscaping out of the building next to where it happened


----------



## mnlefty

SSS Inc.;2014502 said:


> They're probably working next to just about everyone on here. I see them everywhere I go.
> 
> Say hi for me. :waving:


I don't know who your neighbors are in Shakopee, seems to be a few of em down there, but the one that does _roadways in minnesota_ is doing the driveways of a large townhome we service in Plymouth... all the way down, 12-16 inches, fabric, base, the whole works.


----------



## qualitycut

I feel like cafe in and out 9f the truck today witg ac cranked


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2014559 said:


> I feel like cafe in and out 9f the truck today witg ac cranked


go home quality your drunk


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;2014561 said:


> go home quality your drunk


I wish i would feel like cafe then. Damn phone.


----------



## qualitycut

O my bill is still at 729. They said 7 business days when i was there a week ago but i assume it should be from the week before that.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2014563 said:


> O my bill is still at 729. They said 7 business days when i was there a week ago but i assume it should be from the week before that.


you know that game they will take it in a second but can take a week to get it back...never have understood that one


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;2014564 said:


> you know that game they will take it in a second but can take a week to get it back...never have understood that one


Been 2 weeks, im going up there now


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2014565 said:


> Been 2 weeks, im going up there now


please record this for our viewing pleasure


----------



## qualitycut

People are just so much help ask the girl when i walk in that i talked to last time and said who do I need to talk to and she says me then says well we are at the mercy of our sales support or some bs then says i need to wait for someone else. Aghhhhhhh


----------



## SnowGuy73

Fresh walleye, cheddar biskits, and homemade Mac and cheese for dinner.


----------



## qualitycut

Well im sure after i cool down i will be a little embarrassed to go back into that store, or maybe not.


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;2014568 said:


> Fresh walleye, cheddar biskits, and homemade Mac and cheese for dinner.


Send some my way!


----------



## Ranger620

http://conservativetribune.com/zimbabwe-truth-cecil-the-lion/?utm_source=Facebook

Since Cecil is dead and no more debate in here and no mention in the news. 
Just something to ponder. A different perspective.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

mnlefty;2014552 said:


> I don't know who your neighbors are in Shakopee, seems to be a few of em down there, but the one that does _roadways in minnesota_ is doing the driveways of a large townhome we service in Plymouth... all the way down, 12-16 inches, fabric, base, the whole works.


They were the ones in St. Anthony as well.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2014522 said:


> That with tax and everything


115 after tax and fees


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2014572 said:


> http://conservativetribune.com/zimbabwe-truth-cecil-the-lion/?utm_source=Facebook
> 
> Since Cecil is dead and no more debate in here and no mention in the news.
> Just something to ponder. A different perspective.


So like normal Americans dont give a cafe because we have other cafe to worry about.

I just read the article 15 min ago and was going to post but to pissed at sprint right now


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2014575 said:


> 115 after tax and fees


Nice that's what i paid i think. Even with the monopoly they have they work with you surprisingly


----------



## qualitycut

Ha, phone call saying its taken care of, bill shows 129 now.


----------



## qualitycut

I now know why they have a no gun sign though


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2014576 said:


> So like normal Americans dont give a cafe because we have other cafe to worry about.
> 
> I just read the article 15 min ago and was going to post but to pissed at sprint right now


first world problems I tell ya... congrats Q on getting that fixed


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2014568 said:


> Fresh walleye, cheddar biskits, and homemade Mac and cheese for dinner.


DQ, chicken strips here


----------



## unit28

Tax payers money hard at work......


July 30, 2015*The Obama administration is probing the killing of Cecil the lion but hasn't been able to reach Walter Palmer, the Minnesota hunter and dentist who allegedly killed Cecil in Zimbabwe after he and two others lured it.........


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2014574 said:


> They were the ones in St. Anthony as well.


I told ya they were everywhere. I saw them in Shakopee today as well. Two different times.


----------



## albhb3

unit28;2014585 said:


> Tax payers money hard at work......
> 
> July 30, 2015*The Obama administration is probing the killing of Cecil the lion but hasn't been able to reach Walter Palmer, the Minnesota hunter and dentist who allegedly killed Cecil in Zimbabwe after he and two others lured it.........


and people wonder why we are not taken seriously anymore as a country but hey only 30 in chitown were killed so far this week (maybe more)


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;2014585 said:


> Tax payers money hard at work......
> 
> July 30, 2015*The Obama administration is probing the killing of Cecil the lion but hasn't been able to reach Walter Palmer, the Minnesota hunter and dentist who allegedly killed Cecil in Zimbabwe after he and two others lured it.........


Sounds like we need a special task force for this. Not to mention a Lion Czar.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2014588 said:


> I told ya they were everywhere. I saw them in Shakopee today as well. Two different times.


Let me guess. When you left before them, and when you got back after them?


----------



## qualitycut

Article i read said most people interviewed didnt known the lion was killed they were to busy trying to make a living. Lol they cant believe how outraged Americans are.


----------



## TKLAWN

"All the negativity that's in this town sucks!"


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;2014598 said:


> "All the negativity that's in this town sucks!"


You just hanging out on 284 tonight?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;2014600 said:


> You just hanging out on 284 tonight?


Stalker is back tk....


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;2014601 said:


> Stalker is back tk....


That new truck is hard to keep track of.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Just wait outside his house like usual.


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;2014600 said:


> You just hanging out on 284 tonight?





SnowGuy73;2014601 said:


> Stalker is back tk....





Green Grass;2014602 said:


> That new truck is hard to keep track of.





SnowGuy73;2014604 said:


> Just wait outside his house like usual.


I could use another whipper guy if you have nothing better to do!Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;2014605 said:


> I could use another whipper guy if you have nothing better to do!Thumbs Up


I think he is talking to you...


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;2014607 said:


> I think he is talking to you...


That must be addressed to you


----------



## qualitycut

I got 8-10 yards of 2.5 river rock tomorrow if anyone wants to help. As long as tom reids and burger moes doesnt put me down


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;2014609 said:


> That must be addressed to you


Negative...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2014572 said:


> http://conservativetribune.com/zimbabwe-truth-cecil-the-lion/?utm_source=Facebook
> 
> Since Cecil is dead and no more debate in here and no mention in the news.
> Just something to ponder. A different perspective.


Haha, that sounds almost like an Onion story... I wonder who the heck named the dang thing then?


----------



## Bill1090

One could mow a ton of grass with this!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Natalie is going to be wake boarding on cco shortly


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2014624 said:


> Natalie is going to be wake boarding on cco shortly


Watching twins. Rosario just got robbed for the cycle.
Switched to cco and no bikinis.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2014624 said:


> Natalie is going to be wake boarding on cco shortly


Lame! Thanks for making me switch from on demand, not even a bikini!

Wonder if they are sharing a room?


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2014626 said:


> Lame! Thanks for making me switch from on demand, not even a bikini!
> 
> Wonder if they are sharing a room?


Amelia still looks good and I don't think Frank is ready to cut his assets in half just yet.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2014627 said:


> Amelia still looks good and I don't think Frank is ready to cut his assets in half just yet.


On tv she does.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2014628 said:


> On tv she does.


I would for sure.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Was she able to get up on the wakeboard?


----------



## Drakeslayer

Polarismalibu;2014630 said:


> Was she able to get up on the wakeboard?


Yes. She was riding the wave like a pro.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;2014631 said:


> Yes. She was riding the wave like a pro.


Just watched the clip. He didn't do so well.

Wake surfing is actually really easy and very low impact on your body. Wakeboarding on the other hand leaves you sore as can be


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/bfs/5145143333.html

This just doesn't sound right


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2014633 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/bfs/5145143333.html
> 
> This just doesn't sound right


Yeah that don't add up quite right


----------



## SnowGuy73

63° calm clear.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2014633 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/bfs/5145143333.html
> 
> This just doesn't sound right


That guy has been trying to sell for ever.


----------



## CityGuy

62° sunny, light breeze


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light dew..


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2014643 said:


> That guy has been trying to sell for ever.


I can see why


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nws talking slight risk tomorrow night.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2014654 said:


> Nws talking slight risk tomorrow night.


Bring it on.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2014654 said:


> Nws talking slight risk tomorrow night.


New update to the NOAA free app is excellent. Touch the day and it shows the night forecast as well.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2014658 said:


> New update to the NOAA free app is excellent. Touch the day and it shows the night forecast as well.


Ummm mine has been like that for as long as i remember


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Not the new expanding way.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2014658 said:


> New update to the NOAA free app is excellent. Touch the day and it shows the night forecast as well.


Mine has always been like that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2014664 said:


> Not the new expanding way.


I'm confused.


----------



## Polarismalibu

There still going on and on about that lion. People have no life.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

When I touch a day, now it expands out to this....


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2014669 said:


> When I touch a day, now it expands out to this....


Oh, I don't like that. Mine has the pop up window still.


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;2014667 said:


> There still going on and on about that lion. People have no life.


maybe you should go down to the detal office with a sign saying free palmer


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;2014674 said:


> maybe you should go down to the detal office with a sign saying free palmer


Can't I have life and work to do


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;2014675 said:


> Can't I have life and work to do


yea me too find a comfy spot on the couch and enjoy the weekend


----------



## SnowGuy73

Warm out already.


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;2014680 said:


> Warm out already.


Nice breeze here. Feels like early September.


----------



## albhb3

Bill1090;2014683 said:


> Nice breeze here. Feels like early September.


feels great got all the windows open


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2014669 said:


> When I touch a day, now it expands out to this....


Cool?????????????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2014686 said:


> Cool?????????????


Little things in life make it better.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2014669 said:


> When I touch a day, now it expands out to this....


I like that... must only be for you fancy S6 owners...


----------



## CityGuy

County fair was a success.


----------



## unit28

For sat night
Going to be a cool rain


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2014690 said:


> For sat night
> Going to be a cool rain


Not according to the good Dr. He says it looks surprisingly ominous.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2014688 said:


> I like that... must only be for you fancy S6 owners...


Dunno. It was an update to version 2.0.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Good day for 5 Guys in DinkyTown.

Then I think I'll go downtown and check my rooftop.

The gals were already at the pool just off of 280/University


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;2014680 said:


> Warm out already.


It's uncomfortable


----------



## CityGuy

Crab grass or quatgrass?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2014694 said:


> It's uncomfortable


Sweating after mowing the lawn.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2014691 said:


> Not according to the good Dr. He says it looks surprisingly ominous.


Of Course he does


----------



## NorthernProServ

NorthernProServ;2014698 said:


> Of Course he does


NWS taking about supercells and MCS.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Sun is hot


----------



## Bill1090

NWS keeps talking thunderstorms for me, yet I'm only at 20%.


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;2014696 said:


> Crab grass or quatgrass?


I'm going to go with...

Just hit it with Roundup for $500 Alex!


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;2014702 said:


> I'm going to go with...
> 
> Just hit it with Roundup for $500 Alex!


Be alot of bare spots in the yard then.


----------



## qualitycut

Made lwmr type money today 7 yards of rock 1300 bucks and done in 4 hrs.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2014704 said:


> Made lwmr type money today 7 yards of rock 1300 bucks and done in 4 hrs.


Sweet. Meet up at Mille Lacs tonight. CCR concert at 7:30


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well worth the trip downtown today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Chris Farley's sister was the only one in a dress not concerned about the wind though.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2014707 said:


> Chris Farley's sister was the only one in a dress not concerned about the wind though.


I blame the media. They started using the term "skirt alert" on the weather segments. It's just not fair!


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;2014703 said:


> Be alot of bare spots in the yard then.


But the weeds would be gone.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2014705 said:


> Sweet. Meet up at Mille Lacs tonight. CCR concert at 7:30


Its Friday and they dont serve booze!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2014710 said:


> Its Friday and they dont serve booze!


Pfffttt....don't need booze to have a good time. Plus more money to gamble.with.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2014712 said:


> Pfffttt....don't need booze to have a good time. Plus more money to gamble.with.


Easier to pick up chick's though


----------



## qualitycut

Im going to be sore tomorrow. Shoveled all the rock into wheelbarrows myself. Cafe that


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2014706 said:


> Well worth the trip downtown today.


I drove through downtown Wayzata and that was well worth it.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2014719 said:


> Im going to be sore tomorrow. Shoveled all the rock into wheelbarrows myself. Cafe that


15/16 beers will take care of your ills.... naw fawk that I remember doing that cafe


----------



## TKLAWN

CityGuy;2014696 said:


> Crab grass or quatgrass?


Ahhh, not sure.

Weed-b-gone Max should take care of it!


----------



## CityGuy

TKLAWN;2014725 said:


> Ahhh, not sure.
> 
> Weed-b-gone Max should take care of it!


I'll give that a try. Some is all green, some has a reddish/purple stem.
Thanks.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2014726 said:


> I'll give that a try. Some is all green, some has a reddish/purple stem.
> Thanks.


Dig it out and sod it


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2014691 said:


> Not according to the good Dr. He says it looks surprisingly ominous.


Ground zero?


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2014696 said:


> Crab grass or quatgrass?


It appears to be crab.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2014726 said:


> I'll give that a try. Some is all green, some has a reddish/purple stem.
> Thanks.


Crabgrass...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;2014709 said:


> But the weeds would be gone.


Until next week when new ones pop again.


----------



## Green Grass

So I mailed out a invoice on Tuesday for a few thousand and got the check in the mail today. I feel like I should send them a thank you card for being so quick


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;2014733 said:


> So I mailed out a invoice on Tuesday for a few thousand and got the check in the mail today. I feel like I should send them a thank you card for being so quick


Lucky!... Few and far between there.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2014733 said:


> So I mailed out a invoice on Tuesday for a few thousand and got the check in the mail today. I feel like I should send them a thank you card for being so quick


It always cracks me up the couple thousand checks come right away and the ones for a few hundred take a month.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2014733 said:


> So I mailed out a invoice on Tuesday for a few thousand and got the check in the mail today. I feel like I should send them a thank you card for being so quick


Friggin love that!


----------



## NorthernProServ

Up to a 50% chance Saturday night


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

2.38 for gas.


----------



## albhb3

so apparently the tribe isn't netting mille lacs next spring... whats there end game


----------



## Ranger620

albhb3;2014743 said:


> so apparently the tribe isn't netting mille lacs next spring... whats there end game


They wanna look like the hero. To be the ones that saved the lake


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2014741 said:


> 2.38 for gas.


Pd 2.31 with cub and automobile cards


----------



## unit28

NorthernProServ;2014740 said:


> Up to a 50% chance Saturday night


That'll change


----------



## qualitycut

So went and did a bid, pavers are already there, took them out to have a tree removed. There is almost no way to get back there even with a wheelbarrow. They already have the sand there but want it dug out and gravel and sand put in. Only possible way is through neighbors yard, and i dont know if there is even enough room for it there.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2014749 said:


> So went and did a bid, pavers are already there, took them out to have a tree removed. There is almost no way to get back there even with a wheelbarrow. They already have the sand there but want it dug out and gravel and sand put in. Only possible way is through neighbors yard, and i dont know if there is even enough room for it there.


That just means $$$$$$$$$


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2014754 said:


> That just means $$$$$$$$$


Pretty much it, just like the mulch that had to go in the courtyard. Start looking for anyone you can find that's not working for a day or two, find extra wheelbarrows and charge accordingly.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2014754 said:


> That just means $$$$$$$$$


Yea but i need to figure out how it can be done


----------



## mnlefty

Ranger620;2014745 said:


> They wanna look like the hero. To be the ones that saved the lake


Or they're getting greased under the table...


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2014764 said:


> Yea but i need to figure out how it can be done


5 gallon buckets! That's how they do it in Boston.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2014768 said:


> 5 gallon buckets! That's how they do it in Boston.


Im to white for that kind of labor


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2014770 said:


> Im to white for that kind of labor


Hire Doughboy for the day.


----------



## Polarismalibu

At the twins game Kevin gorg is the section over he almost had his head taken off by a ball when he was looking away


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2014773 said:


> At the twins game Kevin gorg is the section over he almost had his head taken off by a ball when he was looking away


And he used to be a goalie. Lol


----------



## NorthernProServ

unit28;2014747 said:


> That'll change


No doubt..


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2014731 said:


> Crabgrass...


Have to roundup a few areas this fall and reseed them.


----------



## CityGuy

Enjoying a cigar on the deck. Its beautiful out.


----------



## Polarismalibu

One fan just got drilled


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2014771 said:


> Hire Doughboy for the day.


Probably a reason his name is Doughboy


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2014790 said:


> Enjoying a cigar on the deck. Its beautiful out.


Mosquitos are horrible here tonight


----------



## qualitycut

Sitting at the bar enjoying the view, Tim sigler is playing Tonight


----------



## NorthernProServ

jimslawnsnow;2014795 said:


> Mosquitos are horrible here tonight


Same here, sitting on the patio enjoying a few coronas. She is gone this weekend, house to myself.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2014795 said:


> Mosquitos are horrible here tonight


Not one here. Are city sprays 2 times a week for them too.


----------



## unit28

Base price:*$84,990

Price, as tested:*$97,985

Powertrain:*Supercharged 6.2-liter direct-injection overhead valve V8 with cylinder deactivation; eight-speed automatic with manual paddle shifting; rear-wheel drive with electronic limited slip differential.

Horsepower/torque:*640 hp at 6,400 rpm/630 pound-feet at 3,500 rpm

Length/weight:*197.6 inches/4,145 pounds

Wheelbase:*114.6 inches

EPA fuel economy:*14/21 mpg, city/highway

Luggage capacity:*13.7 cubic feet






a 200mph cadilac....why not


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2014798 said:


> Not one here. Are city sprays 2 times a week for them too.


I'm not a city dweller


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Damn wife and I were having a conversation and she changes subjects in the middle of it. Jeez that irretates me


----------



## Green Grass

it's almost state fair time!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2014804 said:


> it's almost state fair time!


I'm ready.


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;2014798 said:


> Not one here. Are city sprays 2 times a week for them too.


Not one here either. I spray about every 3 weeks. Haven't had a mosquito in the yard all season


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2014796 said:


> Sitting at the bar enjoying the view, Tim sigler is playing Tonight


He's a guy, right?


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2014749 said:


> So went and did a bid, pavers are already there, took them out to have a tree removed. There is almost no way to get back there even with a wheelbarrow. They already have the sand there but want it dug out and gravel and sand put in. Only possible way is through neighbors yard, and i dont know if there is even enough room for it there.


$40 a square. There is always a way.


----------



## Drakeslayer

mnlefty;2014766 said:


> Or they're getting greased under the table...


This.........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Unlike quality, I left with $1,000 in my pocket.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Some weird people here at wild bills tonight


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2014810 said:


> $40 a square. There is always a way.


400 sq last bid was 12k


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;2014810 said:


> $40 a square. There is always a way.


I agree if not more. Sounds like a miserable job


----------



## SnowGuy73

63° calm clear.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Heavy dew..


----------



## CityGuy

63° sunny light breeze


----------



## CityGuy

Late afternoon could be interesting according to nws.


----------



## unit28

Oh boy........


----------



## albhb3

unit28;2014799 said:


> Base price:*$84,990
> 
> Price, as tested:*$97,985
> 
> Powertrain:*Supercharged 6.2-liter direct-injection overhead valve V8 with cylinder deactivation; eight-speed automatic with manual paddle shifting; rear-wheel drive with electronic limited slip differential.
> 
> Horsepower/torque:*640 hp at 6,400 rpm/630 pound-feet at 3,500 rpm
> 
> Length/weight:*197.6 inches/4,145 pounds
> 
> Wheelbase:*114.6 inches
> 
> EPA fuel economy:*14/21 mpg, city/highway
> 
> Luggage capacity:*13.7 cubic feet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a 200mph cadilac....why not


no thanks they really made it an auto with paddles


----------



## qualitycut

I think i need to stay off social media for a while.

On a positive note. My dominos is now open past 2am


----------



## unit28

albhb3;2014827 said:


> no thanks they really made it an auto with paddles


But at 200 mph 
You wouldn't shift again

The fun part is when going that fast,
time would just stand still. ....seriously


----------



## qualitycut

Natalie on wcco right now! !!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2014831 said:


> But at 200 mph
> You wouldn't shift again
> 
> The fun part is when going that fast,
> time would just stand still. ....seriously


Back when i was stupid and didnt value my life i went 186 on a cbr 1000. If you can find the star tribune from 2006 you can read about it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I hate the crappy feeling on my teeth after drinking pop, like I never brushed


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2014833 said:


> Back when i was stupid and didnt value my life i went 186 on a cbr 1000. If you can find the star tribune from 2006 you can read about it.


You got 20 mph over my old truck, haha


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2014837 said:


> You got 20 mph over my old truck, haha


You have a ford lightning?


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2014833 said:


> Back when i was stupid and didnt value my life i went 186 on a cbr 1000. If you can find the star tribune from 2006 you can read about it.


that's about 85 mph faster then the old danger ranger would go....back in the day (2008) I made it from Eagan to winona in an hour and 15


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2014830 said:


> I think i need to stay off social media for a while.
> 
> On a positive note. My dominos is now open past 2am


Now who did you offend??


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2014838 said:


> You have a ford lightning?


1979 f150 ....with camper towing package

Came with a big block 460
Tore it apart, bored it and put a high rise intake


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2014842 said:


> Now who did you offend??


No one yet just getting a little post crazy on there about 1st world problems


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nws moved the slight risk more north.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hourly now shows it starting around 18:00.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2014846 said:


> Hourly now shows it starting around 18:00.


That's what Bel said too.


----------



## CityGuy

Weeded the garden this morning because wife and kid were sleeping. Come back in and they still are out cold.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2014833 said:


> Back when i was stupid and didnt value my life i went 186 on a cbr 1000. If you can find the star tribune from 2006 you can read about it.


Wait, what?


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2014848 said:


> Weeded the garden this morning because wife and kid were sleeping. Come back in and they still are out cold.


My kids are still sleeping and it is great!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2014851 said:


> My kids are still sleeping and it is great!


Peaceful isn't it?


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2014850 said:


> Wait, what?


Yea not one of my proudest moments.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2014833 said:


> Back when i was stupid and didnt value my life i went 186 on a cbr 1000. If you can find the star tribune from 2006 you can read about it.


My uncle was big into bikes he used to do that down 494 all the time. He never got busted though.

After watching someone else go down he decided it wasn't so fun anymore.

Last year I rode my sled over 100 for a few miles even that was a dumb idea.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2014854 said:


> Yea not one of my proudest moments.


Unless your racing a chevy..&...#winning


----------



## Polarismalibu

unit28;2014856 said:


> Unless your racing a chevy..&...#winning


You don't even have to hit 100 to beat one of those.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2014855 said:


> My uncle was big into bikes he used to do that down 494 all the time. He never got busted though.
> 
> After watching someone else go down he decided it wasn't so fun anymore.
> 
> Last year I rode my sled over 100 for a few miles even that was a dumb idea.


Lets just say onky reason i was going that fast was i had lights behind me


----------



## unit28

WRF
has been showing the storm more north for a few days

I just don't see it being severe in Cambridge still

One thing is Temps might drop at least 
10 degrees by then


Still say cool rain here


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2014857 said:


> You don't even have to hit 100 to beat one of those.


Mine you would. It cuts at 99.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Warm and muggy out!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;2014863 said:


> Warm and muggy out!


This!!! WOW


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2014863 said:


> Warm and muggy out!


Sweating just from a walk around the neighborhood.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2014858 said:


> Lets just say onky reason i was going that fast was i had lights behind me


Yeah I kinda figured that.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2014865 said:


> This!!! WOW


Had to go to my grandpas and move a couch out and new 1 in. Hotter than a sob in his apartment. I dont know how the do it, i was just soaked when i left


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2014868 said:


> Had to go to my grandpas and move a couch out and new 1 in. Hotter than a sob in his apartment. I dont know how the do it, i was just soaked when i left


My parents won't turn their air on before June 1. It could be 90 all of may, they sit with the windows open and no breeze.

Then 75 and breezy in June, and they shut the windows and turn the air on.


----------



## unit28

Ran the ac just 2 days this past week.
That's it.


where I came from they won't see 60 * Temps until September. And that's at night

Kinda used to it


----------



## unit28

Low dew points and also low humidity
attm.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Down to 40% now, peak at 22:00.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak updated two hours ago...


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;2014877 said:


> Novak updated two hours ago...


Mesoscale Discussion issued just to our west.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2014876 said:


> Down to 40% now, peak at 22:00.


Same, but shows rain from 6pm to midnight


----------



## CityGuy

82° few clouds, slight breeze


----------



## CityGuy

Nws update a few minutes ago.


----------



## unit28

Sitting on the fence with novaks last twit post.

He says not a classic severe storm.

So does he mean potentially worse than severe,
or potentially not as severe.

I'm just going to ponder this guy for two seconds
and say he potentially doesn't know attm


----------



## unit28

Straight west of delano


----------



## unit28

Couple Sprinkles here


----------



## unit28

Straight west of delano

If I were a storm chaser.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Now I'm peaking at 21:00 at 40%


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2014887 said:


> Sitting on the fence with novaks last twit post.
> 
> He says not a classic severe storm.
> 
> So does he mean potentially worse than severe,
> or potentially not as severe.
> 
> I'm just going to ponder this guy for two seconds
> and say he potentially doesn't know attm


Still thinking cool rain? I'm in Duluth; so if I need to get my truck moved inside I should probably start thinking about it...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Thunderstorm watch out west.


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2014895 said:


> Still thinking cool rain? I'm in Duluth; so if I need to get my truck moved inside I should probably start thinking about it...


In about an hour Temps will drop here
Thinking to cool to support hail after that

Watch that tiny spec coming from the ND SD border


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;2014888 said:


> Straight west of delano


Yes, Green and I are?


----------



## CityGuy

Beginning to think the rain is a bust.


----------



## TKLAWN

CityGuy;2014901 said:


> Beginning to think the rain is a bust.


Down to %20 here.... Not happening!


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2014899 said:


> In about an hour Temps will drop here
> Thinking to cool to support hail after that
> 
> Watch that tiny spec coming from the ND SD border


Sweet Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;2014902 said:


> Down to %20 here.... Not happening!


Same, we're screwed!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nws says dry tonight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak says storms after dark for msp.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This severe sunshine sucks.

I wanted to go home at 5, but the wife insisted on mowing another school. We won't be done until after 9 now.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2014908 said:


> Novak says storms after dark for msp.


What a clown.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2014909 said:


> This severe sunshine sucks.
> 
> I wanted to go home at 5, but the wife insisted on mowing another school. We won't be done until after 9 now.


Maybe she has plans for you....

Pick up a six pack of Angry Orchards...LET'S GO!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2014912 said:


> Maybe she has plans for you....
> 
> Pick up a six pack of Angry Orchards...LET'S GO!


Finally said enough. I'm headed home. 12 straight hours of trimming while her and the 13 year old mow.

Pretty sure ain't nothing happening tonight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Pickle says no storms.


----------



## unit28

Cancel novak....


----------



## SnowGuy73

In other news, Novak is wrong again.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2014924 said:


> In other news, Novak is wrong again.


More like old news.


----------



## qualitycut

Headed to kod for the Batchelor party no pics sorry


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2014928 said:


> Headed to kod for the Batchelor party no pics sorry


Have fun with that hangover


----------



## andersman02

Choosing between a hydrangea tree for my house, l Iimelight and quickfire....

I like lime lights but wouldn't mind the added dk pink of the quick fire. I don't want a in your face pink like pink diamond,. Never planted a quick fire but looks like the pink is darker which id like...

Opinions?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2014905 said:


> Nws says dry tonight.


Perfect.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2014908 said:


> Novak says storms after dark for msp.


What a clown.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;2014912 said:


> Maybe she has plans for you....
> 
> Pick up a six pack of Angry Orchards...LET'S GO!


Yeah baby!!


----------



## Drakeslayer

Thunder and lightning!


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2014929 said:



> Have fun with that hangover


Already dealt with 1 today. Horrible


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Drakeslayer;2014939 said:


> Thunder and lightning!


Just lightning down here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

andersman02;2014931 said:


> Choosing between a hydrangea tree for my house, l Iimelight and quickfire....
> 
> I like lime lights but wouldn't mind the added dk pink of the quick fire. I don't want a in your face pink like pink diamond,. Never planted a quick fire but looks like the pink is darker which id like...
> 
> Opinions?


Twist and shout


----------



## Drakeslayer

andersman02;2014931 said:


> Choosing between a hydrangea tree for my house, l Iimelight and quickfire....
> 
> I like lime lights but wouldn't mind the added dk pink of the quick fire. I don't want a in your face pink like pink diamond,. Never planted a quick fire but looks like the pink is darker which id like...
> 
> Opinions?


Quick fire.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2014944 said:


> Quick fire.


This........ awesome looking plant just put some in at my house


----------



## CityGuy

68° few clouds


----------



## SnowGuy73

70° breezy clear.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Zero dew..


----------



## unit28

Allergy season ..hate it


----------



## CityGuy

Not a drop of rain last night.


----------



## CityGuy

Got the lawn sprayed already this morning for bristle at weeds. Sprayed Roundup on the crabgrass. Have to wait 7 days then I can seed those spots back in.


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;2014955 said:


> Allergy season ..hate it


Agreed......


----------



## CityGuy

Now for a full day of bottle training for the kid.


----------



## TKLAWN

Yuhaus says baseball size hail near long prarie.


----------



## CityGuy

Storms coming right down 94 from Alex.

Figures I sprayed this morning.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2014968 said:


> Storms coming right down 94 from Alex.
> 
> Figures I sprayed this morning.


It will stay north


----------



## Polarismalibu

TKLAWN;2014967 said:


> Yuhaus says baseball size hail near long prarie.


Looks like it's gonna die out before it hits here


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2014969 said:


> It will stay north


Not with my luck.


----------



## CityGuy

Round 1 of bottle training goes to the baby so far.
Nothing worse than listening to your kid scream at the top of their lungs.


----------



## CityGuy

It's going to be a long day with the kid screaming at the top of her lungs.


----------



## unit28

With the large diameter hail ,


there has to be a good amount of cold air aloft.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Luckily there is a good breeze out, it's muggy.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;2014967 said:


> Yuhaus says baseball size hail near long prarie.


Should of had my 06 dodge up there. No, not because it's a dodge either. I bought it with major hail damage brand new. 29k off of a 47k truck


----------



## jimslawnsnow

On another note. Dad's stripper girlfriend lost all her credit cards, cash and ID. Now he has to go to Fort dodge Iowa to pick it up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just found out a good friend who does property maintenance around Bloomington had a heart attack on a property on Friday and was air lifted to North Memorial. 

38 years old. Critical condition.

Maybe I should start slowing down a little.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2014978 said:


> On another note. Dad's stripper girlfriend lost all her credit cards, cash and ID. Now he has to go to Fort dodge Iowa to pick it up


That sucks.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2014979 said:


> Just found out a good friend who does property maintenance around Bloomington had a heart attack on a property on Friday and was air lifted to North Memorial.
> 
> 38 years old. Critical condition.
> 
> Maybe I should start slowing down a little.


Also not good.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2014979 said:


> Just found out a good friend who does property maintenance around Bloomington had a heart attack on a property on Friday and was air lifted to North Memorial.
> 
> 38 years old. Critical condition.
> 
> Maybe I should start slowing down a little.


Not good. Hope it works out. Really makes a guy think when you hear stuff like that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just walked outside to work on some mowers. It SUCKS out!!!!


----------



## unit28

CityGuy;2014956 said:


> Not a drop of rain last night.


Couple sprinkles here


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2014983 said:


> Just walked outside to work on some mowers. It SUCKS out!!!!


I was just out working in the garage I didn't think it was to bad actually.


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;2014986 said:


> I was just out working in the garage I didn't think it was to bad actually.


x2 it wont be long and the *****in will start about 40 degrees and a 15mph nw wind


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;2014987 said:


> x2 it wont be long and the *****in will start about 40 degrees and a 15mph nw wind


Not from me.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2014979 said:


> Just found out a good friend who does property maintenance around Bloomington had a heart attack on a property on Friday and was air lifted to North Memorial.
> 
> 38 years old. Critical condition.
> 
> Maybe I should start slowing down a little.


Best wishes to him,
keep us posted


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2014988 said:


> Not from me.


Me either. -40 and 15 mph wind and I'll be cafeing.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2014991 said:


> Me either. -40 and 15 mph wind and I'll be cafeing.


Making ice!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2014992 said:


> Making ice!


I guess


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;2014987 said:


> x2 it wont be long and the *****in will start about 40 degrees and a 15mph nw wind


Not this guy. Bring on the cold.


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;2014994 said:


> Not this guy. Bring on the cold.


Plus I want to try out my heated gloves.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2014995 said:


> Plus I want to try out my heated gloves.


Sally!!!.........


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2014992 said:


> Making ice!


I'm looking forward to that! I'm getting a new house this year hoping to spend a lot of time in it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2014974 said:


> It's going to be a long day with the kid screaming at the top of her lungs.


It happens...


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2014996 said:


> Sally!!!.........


Hit my fingers with a hammer a few too many times.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2014979 said:


> Just found out a good friend who does property maintenance around Bloomington had a heart attack on a property on Friday and was air lifted to North Memorial.
> 
> 38 years old. Critical condition.
> 
> Maybe I should start slowing down a little.


Jesus... hope for the best... good reminder for everyone, this job ain't worth dyin' for...


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2014999 said:


> It happens...


She has been surprisingly good so far considering she has only eaten an ounce since 8 this morning.


----------



## CityGuy

Under the red flag already in Pocono.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2014998 said:


> I'm looking forward to that! I'm getting a new house this year hoping to spend a lot of time in it.


What are you getting, and giving up plowing?


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2015005 said:


> What are you getting, and giving up plowing?


It's a 8x21 ice castle. I'll still be plowing.


----------



## albhb3

lucky..me thinks. you are having a plowsite get to gether and I though my 1200xt otter was ritzy


----------



## albhb3

cbservicesllc;2015001 said:


> Jesus... hope for the best... good reminder for everyone, this job ain't worth dyin' for...


we just had our 3rd driver since the first of the year have a heart attack on Thursday 41yrs old both of his parents died at40 6 months apart from the same thing


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;2015012 said:


> we just had our 3rd driver since the first of the year have a heart attack on Thursday 41yrs old both of his parents died at40 6 months apart from the same thing


Wow that's sad.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2015006 said:


> It's a 8x21 ice castle. I'll still be plowing.


Nice, copy that.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I actually pulled a Lwnmwr and probably have to much plowing to do this year.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2015015 said:


> I actually pulled a Lwnmwr and probably have to much plowing to do this year.


Yah, I'm trying to decide what I want to do this winter.

Schools are renewed for another 2 years. I think I might give up the 7 McD's I was doing last 3 years and focus more at home.

I have a couple local places that are slow pay, so they won't be renewed, and I had a couple of places that I was subbing out that I may just pull back in.

I guess it's something I need to look into sooner than later, as 3 of my drivers from the last two years don't work for me anymore.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2015015 said:


> I actually pulled a Lwnmwr and probably have to much plowing to do this year.


Send a couple my way. I'm gonna get one or two more decent size then I'm full as far as I'm concerned


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2015018 said:


> Send a couple my way. I'm gonna get one or two more decent size then I'm full as far as I'm concerned


You got that one in Rogers again this year? I could possibly send ya one down the road from there. It's the same size if not a bit bigger.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2015017 said:


> Yah, I'm trying to decide what I want to do this winter.
> 
> Schools are renewed for another 2 years. I think I might give up the 7 McD's I was doing last 3 years and focus more at home.
> 
> I have a couple local places that are slow pay, so they won't be renewed, and I had a couple of places that I was subbing out that I may just pull back in.
> 
> I guess it's something I need to look into sooner than later, as 3 of my drivers from the last two years don't work for me anymore.


I got all my stuff from last year except the slow paying ones.

Then I threw a crazy high bid at a big warehouse complex and they took it so now I'm scrambling to get all the gear to cover it all.

That complex alone will be two trucks and two skids there minimum plus a sidewalk crew.

Before you dump those accounts I think this big one is close to them.


----------



## djagusch

If anyone is interested pm me.

I'm walking away from 34 unit hoa around 94 and 61 in St paul. Less than a hour truck time but 5 hr sidewalk work. I have done them for 8 yrs. Summer work is 2 hr mowing and 1 hr trimming/blow. Has irrigation and fert. No shrubs. Flat monthly fee. Always pays on time (in 8 yrs I only once needed to get nasty). Homeowners are decent only 2 of them are nuts which is a decent ratio. Property manager knows they are nuts and also decent to work with.

I'm just getting out of the cities and staying close to home (25 miles or less).


----------



## qualitycut

Interesting finish to the race


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2015019 said:


> You got that one in Rogers again this year? I could possibly send ya one down the road from there. It's the same size if not a bit bigger.


Ya I still have that one. Been with them for 12 years now. I get all their stuff on the north and west side


----------



## Camden

djagusch;2015024 said:


> If anyone is interested pm me.
> .
> I'm walking away from 34 unit hoa around 94 and 61 in St paul. Less than a hour truck time but 5 hr sidewalk work. I have done them for 8 yrs. Summer work is 2 hr mowing and 1 hr trimming/blow. Has irrigation and fert. No shrubs. Flat monthly fee. Always pays on time (in 8 yrs I only once needed to get nasty). Homeowners are decent only 2 of them are nuts which is a decent ratio. Property manager knows they are nuts and also decent to work with.
> 
> I'm just getting out of the cities and staying close to home (25 miles or less).


Snowman is going to jump on this.


----------



## CityGuy

Wind sure picked up making it nice out.


----------



## CityGuy

Bratwurst paties are actually good.


----------



## unit28

Going fishing
Jacket in hand......


----------



## albhb3

crap no power since 5 wont be on till after 9 at wifes parents house boooo


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;2015037 said:


> crap no power since 5 wont be on till after 9 at wifes parents house boooo


Time for a generator.


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;2015024 said:


> Homeowners are decent only 2 of them are nuts which is a decent ratio.


:laughing: Thumbs Up


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;2015039 said:


> Time for a generator.


its back on about an hour n 20 ago xcel should get their estimations closer screw saftey


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wait, who's giving up what? 

CB - you need more plowing?


----------



## NorthernProServ

What a nice night out


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;2015053 said:


> What a nice night out


It was. It was hard to quit working.


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;2015053 said:


> What a nice night out


Sure is a nice night for a fire


----------



## SnowGuy73

Damn. 

Updated Noaa app and now it's the stupid forecast drop down thing.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ice road truckers isn't the same without Hugh


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2015066 said:


> Damon.
> 
> Updated Noaa app and now it's the stupid forecast drop down thing.


Who's Damon???


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2015067 said:


> Ice road truckers isn't the same without Hugh


Did the new season start??


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2015068 said:


> Who's Damon???


Damn*

Auto correct.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2015069 said:


> Did the new season start??


Tonight was the start of season 9 episode 1. Another new company start up and mark lost another employee but gained another


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2015071 said:


> Tonight was the start of season 9 episode 1. Another new company start up and mark lost another employee but gained another


Damn wish I woulda known it started


----------



## Deershack

My wife and I are going around Superior this fall. Want to do some grouse hunting on the way back. Coming back through Thunder bay. Problem is that it is a hassel to take guns into Canada. Wondering if anyone knows of someone trustworthy who I can send some guns to in that neck of the woods to hold for me until I return. Shotgun and 22.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2015072 said:


> Damn wish I woulda known it started


I'm sure it will replay again


----------



## Deershack

jimslawnsnow;2015074 said:


> I'm sure it will replay again


What channel and time?


----------



## Drakeslayer

Deershack;2015073 said:


> My wife and I are going around Superior this fall. Want to do some grouse hunting on the way back. Coming back through Thunder bay. Problem is that it is a hassel to take guns into Canada. Wondering if anyone knows of someone trustworthy who I can send some guns to in that neck of the woods to hold for me until I return. Shotgun and 22.


$25 at the border per gun and fill out a form. That's it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Deershack;2015075 said:


> What channel and time?


Replay is on at midnight on history channel


----------



## Polarismalibu

Deershack;2015073 said:


> My wife and I are going around Superior this fall. Want to do some grouse hunting on the way back. Coming back through Thunder bay. Problem is that it is a hassel to take guns into Canada. Wondering if anyone knows of someone trustworthy who I can send some guns to in that neck of the woods to hold for me until I return. Shotgun and 22.


We take gun into Canada for moose hunting each year there's hardly any questions asked crossing the boarder


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2015078 said:


> We take gun into Canada for moose hunting each year there's hardly any questions asked crossing the boarder


That's on my to do list. Moose hunt Canada


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2015079 said:


> That's on my to do list. Moose hunt Canada


We go every year it's a blast. We fish the first two days and start hunting on Monday.

And moose meat is soooo tasty


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Deershack;2015075 said:


> What channel and time?


History channel. New episodes 8pm sundays


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;2015076 said:


> $25 at the border per gun and fill out a form. That's it.


Yep no questions asked


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2015071 said:


> Tonight was the start of season 9 episode 1. Another new company start up and mark lost another employee but gained another


I watched the replay. Looks to be a interesting season, I'm sure marks new guy will screw up as usual


----------



## Deershack

Polarismalibu;2015085 said:


> Yep no questions asked


When I check the Canada web sites, it seems that you have to chase all over to get the proper forms and ok's. The office in Mpls is no help, they send you all over and no one seems to have the correct answer or perhaps I'm not asking the right questions or understanding what they say. I just thought it would be easier if I could have them available up N when I crossed back. Thinking I might call the Police Dept in Grand Marias and see if they might hold them.

Perhaps, I could just ship them to myself at the Post office up there.


----------



## CityGuy

60° clear, dark out


----------



## CityGuy

60° clear slight breeze


----------



## CityGuy

Almost need a sweatshirt this morning.


----------



## CityGuy

Another new guy starts this morning.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2015086 said:


> I watched the replay. Looks to be a interesting season, I'm sure marks new guy will screw up as usual


Guess I'll have to catch it on demand. Sounds like it could be good.


----------



## SnowGuy73

60° clear light breeze.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Very light dew.


----------



## SnowGuy73

64° in the house, love it!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2015108 said:


> 64° in the house, love it!


Windows open all week. We're getting closer.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2015111 said:


> Windows open all week. We're getting closer.


I just shut the air off last night.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2015112 said:


> I just shut the air off last night.


I'm sure the wife will today. Be nice to have some fresh air in the house.


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like Thursday afternoon, Thursday night and Friday could be wet.


----------



## Bill1090

58*

Sunny

Sweatshirt weather!


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2015114 said:


> Looks like Thursday afternoon, Thursday night and Friday could be wet.


Sam says the same.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Cody shows Wednesday through Saturday.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2015080 said:


> We go every year it's a blast. We fish the first two days and start hunting on Monday.
> 
> And moose meat is soooo tasty


I've had moose meat and ya it is tasty. My dad used to go to Canada but I was to young. Used to do fly in fishing trips with him.


----------



## Doughboy12

Deershack;2015087 said:


> Perhaps, I could just ship them to myself at the Post office up there.


Cause that wouldn't send up RED flags. :waving:


----------



## Doughboy12

Deershack;2015073 said:


> My wife and I are going around Superior this fall. Want to do some grouse hunting on the way back. Coming back through Thunder bay. Problem is that it is a hassel to take guns into Canada. Wondering if anyone knows of someone trustworthy who I can send some guns to in that neck of the woods to hold for me until I return. Shotgun and 22.


What dates?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Get your physicals and do what the doctor tells ya.

That's all I'll say about it.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2014793 said:


> Probably a reason his name is Doughboy


Yes......and it ain't just the fair skin...
:laughing: cause you know it.


----------



## Drakeslayer

This should just buff right out


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2015128 said:


> This should just buff right out


Might wanna get the red paint off the plate too. Not sure the DOT would appreciate that.


----------



## Bill1090

Drakeslayer;2015128 said:


> This should just buff right out


I don't see the problem. Looks to me like a fashion statement..... bringing back the vee nose bumpers again!


----------



## Bill1090

Looking at one of those rocket crotch bike things. Any brand suggestions? ABS...yes or no??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2015128 said:


> This should just buff right out


You don't have to worry about water pooling in the bed.

You know where to put the wheelbarrow to pour the concrete slurry out at.


----------



## Camden

I've got my F450 up for sale. 1999, V10, 110k, 4x4, flatbed with gooseneck hitch, all freshly painted up. $10k/BO

I'll post pics soon.


----------



## qualitycut

La3ns are drying out


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2015143 said:


> La3ns are drying out


You sure you don't have Parkinsons?

Also, you should be hanging out at Discount Tire in Lino Lakes right now.


----------



## qualitycut

Qmmnb vmnbnkmn jb b


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2015145 said:


> Qmmnb vmnbnkmn jb b


Exactly!!! I totally agree!!


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2015136 said:


> Looking at one of those rocket crotch bike things. Any brand suggestions? ABS...yes or no??


Yea dont get 1. Nothing but trouble trust me.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2015146 said:


> Exactly!!! I totally agree!!


Thats got to be the first butt post ever that takes some skill.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2015148 said:


> Yea dont get 1. Nothing but trouble trust me.


I had 4 tickets in 3 months when I had mine.


----------



## CityGuy

Sun actually makes it feel warm out.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2015150 said:


> I had 4 tickets in 3 months when I had mine.


Me and 2 buddies had them 1 totaled his, other buddy totaled mine and got airlifted to the hospital and i ended up in jail for 5 days riding his.

Thats why i bought a Harley last time


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2015144 said:


> You sure you don't have Parkinsons?
> 
> Also, you should be hanging out at Discount Tire in Lino Lakes right now.


I should be home in bed


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just got word my buddy passed away today from his heart attack on Friday.

38 is a bit too young.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2015154 said:


> Just got word my buddy passed away today from his heart attack on Friday.
> 
> 38 is a bit too young.


****, sorry to hear that man.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2015148 said:


> Yea dont get 1. Nothing but trouble trust me.


This....... Too many distracted drivers in this day and age.

I used to race them....FYI


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2015154 said:


> Just got word my buddy passed away today from his heart attack on Friday.
> 
> 38 is a bit too young.


My condolences.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2015154 said:


> Just got word my buddy passed away today from his heart attack on Friday.
> 
> 38 is a bit too young.


Sorry to hear, my condolences


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2015154 said:


> Just got word my buddy passed away today from his heart attack on Friday.
> 
> 38 is a bit too young.


Very sorry to hear. Way too young.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Cleaning out the garage....getting ready to toss/dispose if I cant get rid of them. 

Air filter for Exmark TT 
-Part # 11013-7049

Hydro filter for Exmark TT - have 2
-Part # Stens 120-380

Motorcraft Mercon SP
-10 unopened quarts
Good for the torqshift 5r110, might work for others.


----------



## Deershack

Doughboy12;2015125 said:


> What dates?


First couple of weeks in Oct. Not sure of the exact date we will come through Grand Marias.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2015154 said:


> Just got word my buddy passed away today from his heart attack on Friday.
> 
> 38 is a bit too young.


I'm sorry to hear that, way way to young.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Deershack;2015168 said:


> First couple of weeks in Oct. Not sure of the exact date we will come through Grand Marias.


We leave on the 9th or 10th for moose season


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;2015128 said:


> This should just buff right out


People pay a lot of money for a gravel shoot.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2015154 said:


> Just got word my buddy passed away today from his heart attack on Friday.
> 
> 38 is a bit too young.


Geez... sorry man...


----------



## qualitycut

Going to go from double cutting to skipping lawns


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2015182 said:


> Going to go from double cutting to skipping lawns


ok with me!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2015152 said:


> Me and 2 buddies had them 1 totaled his, other buddy totaled mine and got airlifted to the hospital and i ended up in jail for 5 days riding his.
> 
> Thats why i bought a Harley last time


That stinks. Sorry.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;2015167 said:


> Cleaning out the garage....getting ready to toss/dispose if I cant get rid of them.
> 
> Air filter for Exmark TT
> -Part # 11013-7049
> 
> Hydro filter for Exmark TT - have 2
> -Part # Stens 120-380
> 
> Motorcraft Mercon SP
> -10 unopened quarts
> Good for the torqshift 5r110, might work for others.


If you happen to find a deck pully, I could use one


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2015148 said:


> Yea dont get 1. Nothing but trouble trust me.


I'm only looking at a 300. Just something to cruise around on.


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;2015188 said:


> I'm only looking at a 300. Just something to cruise around on.


That's not a "crotch rocket" :laughing:
Yamaha is flashy, Honda is "bulletproof" and Suzuki is blah....IMHO


----------



## albhb3

Doughboy12;2015189 said:


> That's not a "crotch rocket" :laughing:
> Yamaha is flashy, Honda is "bulletproof" and Suzuki is blah....IMHO


he really should just pickup a 1299r


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;2015189 said:


> That's not a "crotch rocket" :laughing:
> Yamaha is flashy, Honda is "bulletproof" and Suzuki is blah....IMHO


Silly homeowner, that's why I called it a rocket crotch bike thing! :waving:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well, don't know what to think of this.

My young guy that said he injured his back, today went to a "real" doctor.

He now cannot lift more than 10 lbs, can occasionally walk or stand, should avoid all impacts to the lower back. He's also on pain medication.

To me that sounds like there's no work for him, I don't have "light duty" work.

Can't have him driving the truck if he's on muscle relaxers.

Can occasionally stand means he can't really run the Grandstand. If he's supposed to avoid impacts to the lower back, that means no mowing. 

Yet I'm in trouble if I say he can't work.


----------



## Bill1090




----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;2015194 said:


>


Hopefully it changes to colder and snow after that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Gasoline is $2.47 in st boni.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;2015194 said:


>


Doh K....

But tomorrow is a mystery!


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2015193 said:


> Well, don't know what to think of this.
> 
> My young guy that said he injured his back, today went to a "real" doctor.
> 
> He now cannot lift more than 10 lbs, can occasionally walk or stand, should avoid all impacts to the lower back. He's also on pain medication.
> 
> To me that sounds like there's no work for him, I don't have "light duty" work.
> 
> Can't have him driving the truck if he's on muscle relaxers.
> 
> Can occasionally stand means he can't really run the Grandstand. If he's supposed to avoid impacts to the lower back, that means no mowing.
> 
> Yet I'm in trouble if I say he can't work.


I would just call your work comp insurance and let them deal with it.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;2015200 said:


> Gasoline is $2.47 in st boni.


2.42 in Waverly yesterday $2.44 for Diesel


----------



## mnlefty

qualitycut;2015182 said:


> Going to go from double cutting to skipping lawns


Unirrigated stuff in my neighborhood is dry g out quick.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2015202 said:


> I would just call your work comp insurance and let them deal with it.


They're the ones that tell me I have to find him work.


----------



## mnlefty

Green Grass;2015202 said:


> I would just call your work comp insurance and let them deal with it.


This... sucks that he's trying to milk the system, but like all other insurance, that's what you have it for.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;2015203 said:


> 2.42 in Waverly yesterday $2.44 for Diesel


Lucky!

Still $2.65 in shakopee, $2.63 in waconia.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2015206 said:


> They're the ones that tell me I have to find him work.


What happened to your idea of having him be onsite security at your shop?


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;2015208 said:


> Lucky!
> 
> Still $2.65 in shakopee, $2.63 in waconia.


Bit out of your service area isn't it?


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2015206 said:


> They're the ones that tell me I have to find him work.


Find him something to do for a week then start to cut hours for his seasonal work. Then his seasonal work will be over


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;2015208 said:


> Lucky!
> 
> Still $2.65 in shakopee, $2.63 in waconia.


Stalking TK are you?


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;2015210 said:


> Bit out of your service area isn't it?


Subcontracted for apps through another lco.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;2015212 said:


> Stalking TK are you?


I'll be driving by his place in about an hour on my way to chaska (5 is closed).


----------



## unit28

Lmn22,
Tell them you can't mow if it don't grow.

Dormant grass, time to cut hours.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2015193 said:


> Well, don't know what to think of this.
> 
> My young guy that said he injured his back, today went to a "real" doctor.
> 
> He now cannot lift more than 10 lbs, can occasionally walk or stand, should avoid all impacts to the lower back. He's also on pain medication.
> 
> To me that sounds like there's no work for him, I don't have "light duty" work.
> 
> Can't have him driving the truck if he's on muscle relaxers.
> 
> Can occasionally stand means he can't really run the Grandstand. If he's supposed to avoid impacts to the lower back, that means no mowing.
> 
> Yet I'm in trouble if I say he can't work.


WTF... you ever talk to a lawyer?


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;2015214 said:


> I'll be driving by his place in about an hour on my way to chaska (5 is closed).


Haha! Swing in,mountains are blue!


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2015217 said:


> Lmn22,
> Tell them you can't mow if it don't grow.
> 
> Dormant grass, time to cut hours.......


There's an idea too...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2015217 said:


> Lmn22,
> Tell them you can't mow if it don't grow.
> 
> Dormant grass, time to cut hours.......


That'll work now.


----------



## Polarismalibu

unit28;2015217 said:


> Lmn22,
> Tell them you can't mow if it don't grow.
> 
> Dormant grass, time to cut hours.......


That is very true but he would have to cut everyone's otherwise they can come back and say they cut his because he can't work


----------



## qualitycut

Well the neighbor that was getting his grass cut by the city lost his house.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;2015219 said:


> Haha! Swing in,mountains are blue!


I would, but working.


----------



## qualitycut

I dont know if i should have listened you guys who shut the air off.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2015226 said:


> I would, but working.


And ?????????...


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2015222 said:


> That'll work now.


I had two calls today wondering if their irrigation is running.

So....it is pretty believable I think, for you!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2015230 said:


> I had two calls today wondering if their irrigation is running.
> 
> So....it is pretty believable I think, for you!


Yeah, we were working on a system all day today for that reason.


----------



## CityGuy

So I was wondering today as I passed under a RR bridge who inspects them and if they need to be done yearly like roads. After son research only those that pass over roads are inspected by the state and 5he rest are inspected by the RR. The state can't make the RR replace a bridge they seem unsatisfactory, the RR says close the road instead. 
That's unreal.


----------



## unit28

Polarismalibu;2015224 said:


> That is very true but he would have to cut everyone's otherwise they can come back and say they cut his because he can't work


he also won't be lifting salt, or pushing shovels this winter

He's limited light duty which means no 40 hr wrk week


----------



## qualitycut

Can thank unions and Lawyers for lwmrs problems


----------



## albhb3

anybody see the thug who got shot last night and his mama said he shouldn't have been shot so many times(while commiting armed robbery no less) good for you CCW participant


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2015233 said:


> he also won't be lifting salt, or pushing shovels this winter
> 
> He's limited light duty which means no 40 hr wrk week


This.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

albhb3;2015235 said:


> anybody see the thug who got shot last night and his mama said he shouldn't have been shot so many times(while commiting armed robbery no less) good for you CCW participant


Absolutely... Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

He's coming to work tomorrow. 

Says on the sheet sitting as tolerated. If he can't tolerate a Mower, then there's no work.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Nice trailer load of boss plows sitting at sharbors


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2015242 said:


> He's coming to work tomorrow.
> 
> Says on the sheet sitting as tolerated. If he can't tolerate a Mower, then there's no work.


Im sure he would be fine riding around in a truck all day.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2015244 said:


> Im sure he would be fine riding around in a truck all day.


Doing what? Holding the seat covers down?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2015250 said:


> Doing what? Holding the seat covers down?


Im saying im sure he would be fine riding around in a truck all day as in wouldn't complain.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I'd figure out some stupid thing for him to do sitting and standing as needed right out in the sun. Too bad it's not 95


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2015251 said:


> Im saying im sure he would be fine riding around in a truck all day as in wouldn't complain.


I know. My point was he's no good doing that. But wait. He said no jarring. Lwnmwrman has those rough riding dodges.


----------



## qualitycut

I think the ac is going back on. Snowguy tricked me


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2015256 said:


> I know. My point was he's no good doing that. But wait. He said no jarring. Lwnmwrman has those rough riding dodges.


No cafe hes not, I was being sarcastic as we all think hes just trying to get out of work he wouldn't complain if he got to just sit in the truck all day.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2015259 said:


> I think the ac is going back on. Snowguy tricked me


Yuhas says muggy for the weekend...

Crap!

Only 71° in my house....


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2015262 said:


> Yuhas says muggy for the weekend...
> 
> Crap!
> 
> Only 71° in my house....


74 here. Be better of there was a breeze


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2015263 said:


> 74 here. Be better of there was a breeze


AC is on here...barley had it off for 12 hours


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2015264 said:


> AC is on here


I was trying to air the house out. Gets a little stuffy with the ac on and dogs in the house all summer.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Says minimal walking and standing. No bending, kneeling, or twisting.

Says sitting as tolerated with no jarring. Not sure how this is going to work.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2015263 said:


> 74 here. Be better of there was a breeze


True.......


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2015267 said:


> Says minimal walking and standing. No bending, kneeling, or twisting.
> 
> Says sitting as tolerated with no jarring. Not sure how this is going to work.


That hardly leaves office work.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2015265 said:


> I was trying to air the house out. Gets a little stuffy with the ac on and dogs in the house all summer.


This.......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2015267 said:


> Says minimal walking and standing. No bending, kneeling, or twisting.
> 
> Says sitting as tolerated with no jarring. Not sure how this is going to work.


Have any yards with dog cafe? Have him walk around and scatter it before the mower gets to it


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2015264 said:


> AC is on here...barley had it off for 12 hours


Mines back on. I wouldnt be able to sleep


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2015267 said:


> Says minimal walking and standing. No bending, kneeling, or twisting.
> 
> Says sitting as tolerated with no jarring. Not sure how this is going to work.


Maybe since I've never had to deal with this I don't get it but clearly he's not "able" to do the job. Let ins. take care of it and be done with him. That's the end goal of this guy anyway.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2015267 said:


> Says minimal walking and standing. No bending, kneeling, or twisting.
> 
> Says sitting as tolerated with no jarring. Not sure how this is going to work.


Lay him off and turn it into work comp. they can't force you to find a job for him if there is nothing in your business that allows for his type of work. Send him packing in the am and call work comp. if there is nothing for him to do they can not force you to pay him to be your friend/ride along


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;2015273 said:


> Maybe since I've never had to deal with this I don't get it but clearly he's not "able" to do the job. Let ins. take care of it and be done with him. That's the end goal of this guy anyway.


You type faster than me I guess


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2015252 said:


> I'd figure out some stupid thing for him to do sitting and standing as needed right out in the sun. Too bad it's not 95


Pulling weeds sounds reasonable


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2015272 said:


> Mines back on. I wouldnt be able to sleep


same......


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2015243 said:


> Nice trailer load of boss plows sitting at sharbors


Hmmm... they a vendor now? Or maybe for tractor applications?


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2015276 said:


> Pulling weeds sounds reasonable


No bending, twisting or kneeling. He couldnt even water plants.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2015276 said:


> Pulling weeds sounds reasonable


But he can't bend


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Someone needs to tell this guy to put on his man panties, quit or shut up and go to work


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2015267 said:


> Says minimal walking and standing. No bending, kneeling, or twisting.
> 
> Says sitting as tolerated with no jarring. Not sure how this is going to work.


Nevermind on the weed pulling I guess...


----------



## qualitycut

This whole phone thing is going to take years off my life, im filling out the change of ownership form and when i click to submit it a little thing comes up saying i need to pay the balance of the phone before i can switch it over. So if i spent all that damn time trying to get it off the bill and no one told me it was going to have to get paid anyway im going to snap!


----------



## Ranger620

Want your blood to boil a little. Navy officer returned fire at the Chattanooga shooting using his personal gun. He is to face charges for having a firearm on the property. 
Look it up there's a few articles on it. Haven't seen anything in the news and hope it's just bs but doesn't look like it


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2015286 said:


> Want your blood to boil a little. Navy officer returned fire at the Chattanooga shooting using his personal gun. He is to face charges for having a firearm on the property.
> Look it up there's a few articles on it. Haven't seen anything in the news and hope it's just bs but doesn't look like it


I've seen that in a few different spots... I really just don't want to believe it...


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2015267 said:


> Says minimal walking and standing. No bending, kneeling, or twisting.
> 
> Says sitting as tolerated with no jarring. Not sure how this is going to work.


I've never mentioned it but I too have been dealing with a back injury for the past 5 weeks. Every time I think it is getting better I do something to re aggravate it. 
Gets worse lifting and twisting so my golf game is taking a huge back seat this summer. 
Not sure he is in real pain but mine gets worse if I sit too long...


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2015287 said:


> I've seen that in a few different spots... I really just don't want to believe it...


Just makes my blood boil. Give the guy a medal not a discharge or jail time. This country needs some serious guidance


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;2015289 said:


> Just makes my blood boil. Give the guy a medal not a discharge or jail time. This country needs some serious guidance


Wasn't but just a few minutes before I read this that the wife said if things keep on this same track the country is going to be a very scary place in 20 years and beyond


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2015290 said:


> Wasn't but just a few minutes before I read this that the wife said if things keep on this same track the country is going to be a very scary place in 20 years and beyond


I say 5 and it already is, to many liberal nut jobs.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2015232 said:


> So I was wondering today as I passed under a RR bridge who inspects them and if they need to be done yearly like roads. After son research only those that pass over roads are inspected by the state and 5he rest are inspected by the RR. The state can't make the RR replace a bridge they seem unsatisfactory, the RR says close the road instead.
> That's unreal.


The RR can not close a road. Case in point the RR bridge in Waverly they asked if they could and they where told no. Now it has extra supports and will be replaced next year.


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;2015286 said:


> Want your blood to boil a little. Navy officer returned fire at the Chattanooga shooting using his personal gun. He is to face charges for having a firearm on the property.
> Look it up there's a few articles on it. Haven't seen anything in the news and hope it's just bs but doesn't look like it


At first they said it wasn't happening, now they said they are going to charge him.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2015278 said:


> Hmmm... they a vendor now? Or maybe for tractor applications?


They looked like all truck ones. I think it may be just a truck sitting there for his restart


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2015286 said:


> Want your blood to boil a little. Navy officer returned fire at the Chattanooga shooting using his personal gun. He is to face charges for having a firearm on the property.
> Look it up there's a few articles on it. Haven't seen anything in the news and hope it's just bs but doesn't look like it


I saw that a few days ago. I didn't want to say anything I would get myself in trouble on here.


----------



## CityGuy

53° and clear


----------



## CityGuy

Fog in some of the low areas around lakes and streams.


----------



## CityGuy

Was nice to have the Windows open all night.


----------



## SnowGuy73

58° clear and calm.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Moderate dew.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Back to the 80s for the next few days I see..

Yesterday it showed mid 70s.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2015317 said:


> Back to the 80s for the next few days I see..
> 
> Yesterday it showed mid 70s.


Figures we can't keep the a.c. off for more than a day or 2.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2015318 said:


> Figures we can't keep the a.c. off for more than a day or 2.


Sucks!

Nice this morning, 62° in the house.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sam says metro gets a direct hit for Thursday night severe storms.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2015289 said:


> Just makes my blood boil. Give the guy a medal not a discharge or jail time. This country needs some serious guidance


Amen brother...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

FWIW, I emailed the CVI inspector email address for the metro area regarding pretrip inspections.

I told him we are under 26,000 CGVW, no hazard material, a lawn care / landscape company.

He said yes, pretrip inspections are required, however they are not required to be written. You can just visually do them.

This came up because djagusch has had conflicting info given to him. Just as my guys were warned last year for not having written pretrip reports in the truck. 

Then this year djagusch asked an inspector and he said no, that the previous people were wrong, and he was given an address to appeal and have the warning taken off, along with the statute.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2015291 said:


> I say 5 and it already is, to many liberal nut jobs.


I agree with 5... the Conservatives aren't much better at this point... The GOP has full control of Congress and hasn't defunded Obamacare as promised along with many other things...

Just YESTERDAY that stupid turtle headed f**k Mitch McConnell also helped block an attempt to defund Planned Parenthood!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Also, put my guy on the Exmarks at the high school. He lasted an hour.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2015298 said:


> The RR can not close a road. Case in point the RR bridge in Waverly they asked if they could and they where told no. Now it has extra supports and will be replaced next year.


I think he was saying that the railroad's response on bridge concern is, "You don't like it? Just close the road."


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2015329 said:


> FWIW, I emailed the CVI inspector email address for the metro area regarding pretrip inspections.
> 
> I told him we are under 26,000 CGVW, no hazard material, a lawn care / landscape company.
> 
> He said yes, pretrip inspections are required, however they are not required to be written. You can just visually do them.
> 
> This came up because djagusch has had conflicting info given to him. Just as my guys were warned last year for not having written pretrip reports in the truck.
> 
> Then this year djagusch asked an inspector and he said no, that the previous people were wrong, and he was given an address to appeal and have the warning taken off, along with the statute.


Until you drive through Edina, then all the rules are different.

I think you need to carry a fresh urine and blood sample in the truck with you there...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;2015330 said:


> I agree with 5... the Conservatives aren't much better at this point... The GOP has full control of Congress and hasn't defunded Obamacare as promised along with many other things...
> 
> Just YESTERDAY that stupid turtle headed f**k Mitch McConnell also helped block an attempt to defund Planned Parenthood!


Agreed.........


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2015300 said:


> At first they said it wasn't happening, now they said they are going to charge him.


Absolute bull cafe...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2015332 said:


> Also, put my guy on the Exmarks at the high school. He lasted an hour.


I don't know what I would do... doesn't your work comp understand that you don't have light duty? This could easily last the rest of the season...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2015339 said:


> I don't know what I would do... doesn't your work comp understand that you don't have light duty? This could easily last the rest of the season...


Just got off the phone with work comp again. They want the last 6 months of wages, sounds like they are going to send him compensation now.

This is where the kid shot himself in the foot again. Had he been working 60-70 hours / week like my other guys, instead of 30-35 sometimes 40, he would have quite a bigger payout.

Instead they take gross wages over the last 6 months and divide it out for an average weekly rate.

He also cannot come back to work without a doctor's note saying he's able to work. I don't have to wonder each day whether or not I have workers now.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2015330 said:


> I agree with 5... the Conservatives aren't much better at this point... The GOP has full control of Congress and hasn't defunded Obamacare as promised along with many other things...
> 
> Just YESTERDAY that stupid turtle headed f**k Mitch McConnell also helped block an attempt to defund Planned Parenthood!


Im taking more the people not the politicians. All these young 20 somethings worrying about the stupid cafe instead of the real issues


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2015340 said:


> Just got off the phone with work comp again. They want the last 6 months of wages, sounds like they are going to send him compensation now.
> 
> This is where the kid shot himself in the foot again. Had he been working 60-70 hours / week like my other guys, instead of 30-35 sometimes 40, he would have quite a bigger payout.
> 
> Instead they take gross wages over the last 6 months and divide it out for an average weekly rate.
> 
> He also cannot come back to work without a doctor's note saying he's able to work. I don't have to wonder each day whether or not I have workers now.


There you go


----------



## ryde307

Doughboy12;2015288 said:


> I've never mentioned it but I too have been dealing with a back injury for the past 5 weeks. Every time I think it is getting better I do something to re aggravate it.
> Gets worse lifting and twisting so my golf game is taking a huge back seat this summer.
> Not sure he is in real pain but mine gets worse if I sit too long...


I have had back issues for years. I see my chiro regularly. I have worked on adjusting my swing so I do not torque my back as much. I have had a decent summer back wise but hurt my shoulder playing softball. I have still golfed 2-3 times a week since. I'm not surprised it is taking so long to heal. We should play sometime. Maybe a PS golf outing.



SnowGuy73;2015336 said:


> Until you drive through Edina, then all the rules are different.
> 
> I think you need to carry a fresh urine and blood sample in the truck with you there...


This. I know guys that won't work in Edina. Kind of like builders that won't work in Shorewood because of the inspector.


----------



## Camden

Is it dry down in the metro? We could really use a couple .25" rainfalls. There's no moisture 6" down.


----------



## ryde307

Working on snow contracts. I am working on rewriting some of our contract language. I know snow is a pretty grey area in terms of service but I want to try and simplify things more. More black and white with what we do based on time of day and amount of snow. I want it spelled out in the contracts clearly so there is no misunderstanding with when to service or not. 
Does anyone want to share how they address these things?

Right now our scope is like this.
Property Description:

Property Name:_________________________________________________________________

Property Address:________________________________________________________________

Property Contact: _____________________ Work# _______________ Mobile#______________ 

Email:_________________________ Other:___________________________________________

Days and Hours Of operation:

Monday: ___________ Open ____________ Close
Tuesday:	___________ Open ____________ Close
Wednesday:	___________ Open ____________ Close
Thursday:	___________ Open ____________ Close
Friday: ___________ Open ____________ Close
Saturday:	___________ Open ____________ Close
Sunday	:	___________ Open ____________ Close

Special Dates or Holidays:__________________________________________________________

Snow Removal for Parking and Driving Areas: 

Parking lot snow removal after hours:_____ (check if needed)
Areas Specified will be plowed ½ Hr before business opening time specified at the completion of a snow event if the snow event ends prior to 4 AM.

Parking lot snow removal during business hours:_____ (check if needed)
If a snow event happens during open business hours or continuous multi-day snow events the areas specified will be open up plowed to keep accessible during business hours once approximately ___” inches of snow has accumulated. 

Special Areas of Concern: ________________________________________________________
_______________________________________________________________________________

Snow Removal for Sidewalks and or Specified Shovel Areas:

Shoveling service after hours:_____ (check if needed)
Areas Specified will be plowed ½ Hr before business opening time specified at the completion of a snow event if the snow event ends prior to 4 AM.

Shoveling service during business hours:_____ (check if needed)
If a snow event happens during open business hours or continuous multi-day snow events the areas specified will be open up plowed to keep accessible during business hours once approximately ___” inches of snow has accumulated. 

Special Areas of Concern: ________________________________________________________
_______________________________________________________________________________


Salting and or Deicing Services for Parking and Driving Areas:

Areas specified will have salt and or other deicing materials applied under the following conditions:
(Check option needed)

____	-	snowfall of less than 1 inch accumulation 
-	freezing rain and or ice accumulation
-	as determined necessary by the Contractors using its professional discretion
-	at the request of the Property Owner or its duly appointed agent 
-	after the final plow during any snow event.

____	-	after the final plow during any snow event. 
-	freezing rain and or ice accumulation
- 

____	-	at the request of the Property Owner or its duly appointed agent


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;2015288 said:


> I've never mentioned it but I too have been dealing with a back injury for the past 5 weeks. Every time I think it is getting better I do something to re aggravate it.
> Gets worse lifting and twisting so my golf game is taking a huge back seat this summer.
> Not sure he is in real pain but mine gets worse if I sit too long...





ryde307;2015344 said:


> I have had back issues for years. I see my chiro regularly. I have worked on adjusting my swing so I do not torque my back as much. I have had a decent summer back wise but hurt my shoulder playing softball. I have still golfed 2-3 times a week since. I'm not surprised it is taking so long to heal. We should play sometime. Maybe a PS golf outing.


I'm in the same boat as both of you except that I gave up golf for the year. I hurt my back taking a mower out of the back of my truck last October and it didn't get better until June. I thought for sure I was headed toward surgery but I found a good chiropractor who gave me great advice. He had me go to a massage therapist and she really did a nice job of getting me in shape. Then I got a gym membership and had a personal trainer design a workout for me that strengthened my back. Knock on wood, I'm probably going on 45 days of being completely pain free. Now the hard part is to not overwork it again...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2015340 said:


> Just got off the phone with work comp again. They want the last 6 months of wages, sounds like they are going to send him compensation now.
> 
> This is where the kid shot himself in the foot again. Had he been working 60-70 hours / week like my other guys, instead of 30-35 sometimes 40, he would have quite a bigger payout.
> 
> Instead they take gross wages over the last 6 months and divide it out for an average weekly rate.
> 
> He also cannot come back to work without a doctor's note saying he's able to work. I don't have to wonder each day whether or not I have workers now.


Well there you go...


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2015325 said:


> Sam says metro gets a direct hit for Thursday night severe storms.


Sounds about right. At least it's not on a Sunday again.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2015335 said:


> I think he was saying that the railroad's response on bridge concern is, "You don't like it? Just close the road."


Correct......


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2015336 said:


> Until you drive through Edina, then all the rules are different.
> 
> I think you need to carry a fresh urine and blood sample in the truck with you there...


This.......


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;2015344 said:


> I have had back issues for years. I see my chiro regularly. I have worked on adjusting my swing so I do not torque my back as much. I have had a decent summer back wise but hurt my shoulder playing softball. I have still golfed 2-3 times a week since. I'm not surprised it is taking so long to heal. We should play sometime. Maybe a PS golf outing.
> 
> This. I know guys that won't work in Edina. Kind of like builders that won't work in Shorewood because of the inspector.


If it's the same guy as a few years back he is hard to please.


----------



## unit28

Depends on the clouds.......
Hmmmmmmm


----------



## mnlefty

Is it quittin time yet? I can still tear up 1 night with the best of em, but drunk 4 of the last 5 nights is catching up to me finally.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hey Jim this is I'm trying to figure what you're doing. I don't know you got to call me. What's up my history because something's not coming out right. Call me on xxx-xxxx. Thank you.

Voice mail from a customer who paid 70 last month instead of nearly 200 and wondering why his bill is so high


----------



## qualitycut

mnlefty;2015361 said:


> Is it quittin time yet? I can still tear up 1 night with the best of em, but drunk 4 of the last 5 nights is catching up to me finally.


Haha, me drinking Friday's and saturdays sure catches up to me Monday's


----------



## SnowGuy73

Cafe this long cafing grass!!!!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2015365 said:


> Cafe this long cafing grass!!!!!!


Sounds like you need a bagger and a dump truck


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2015366 said:


> Sounds like you need a bagger and a dump truck


The hell with bagging...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2015367 said:


> The hell with bagging...


Hahahaha figured you'd like that answer. We bag at very select homes and townhomes that the 60 doesn't work in. Looking to get a cheap deere f525 and mulch kit. It's a pain with grass clippings


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2015367 said:


> The hell with bagging...


This!!!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2015368 said:


> Hahahaha figured you'd like that answer. We bag at very select homes and townhomes that the 60 doesn't work in. Looking to get a cheap deere f525 and mulch kit. It's a pain with grass clippings


Generally it's no problem here, so far this year it sucks.


----------



## qualitycut

All my lawns today took about 15% less time than normal. One thing i have noticed is with the bagger on it will really shred the grass clippings once its full if you just leave it on and keep cutting tried it on a long one yesterday that i usually triple cut only went over it 1 time and just left the bag on and full the whole lawn.


----------



## qualitycut

Mnlefty, you sold your lawn business correct? Have someone who might be selling and im looking into it and was curious if i could just run some numbers by you and see what you think its worth? If so shoot me a pm. Thanks!


----------



## Ranger620

North of St. Cloud had my inspection on this job up here. Noticed a small tranny fluid drip. Check fluid level not on the dip stick. Added 3 quarts and shut the hood. All 3 were on the ground before I shut the hood. Now what? 100 miles from home and no tools


----------



## NorthernProServ

Ranger620;2015376 said:


> North of St. Cloud had my inspection on this job up here. Noticed a small tranny fluid drip. Check fluid level not on the dip stick. Added 3 quarts and shut the hood. All 3 were on the ground before I shut the hood. Now what? 100 miles from home and no tools


Can you see where it is coming from? on the 6.0?

Edit: The drain bolt didn't come out did it?


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;2015376 said:



> North of St. Cloud had my inspection on this job up here. Noticed a small tranny fluid drip. Check fluid level not on the dip stick. Added 3 quarts and shut the hood. All 3 were on the ground before I shut the hood. Now what? 100 miles from home and no tools


That sucks. I hate that feeling. Always have 100 piece mechanics set in the truck wiith me.


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;2015376 said:


> North of St. Cloud had my inspection on this job up here. Noticed a small tranny fluid drip. Check fluid level not on the dip stick. Added 3 quarts and shut the hood. All 3 were on the ground before I shut the hood. Now what? 100 miles from home and no tools


Coach is up there


----------



## Ranger620

Got a guy to throw a rubber line on for me. I had no tools with just came up to meet the inspector. 
Ford 5.4


----------



## Ranger620

NorthernProServ;2015378 said:


> Can you see where it is coming from? on the 6.0?
> 
> Edit: The drain bolt didn't come out did it?


Turned out to be the line from the cooler to the filter. Could have bought the tools and did it myself but thought price wise would be about the same. Haven't got the Bill yet


----------



## SnowGuy73

Forecasted highs for the week keep going up..

Clowns!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2015384 said:


> Forecasted highs for the week keep going up..
> 
> Clowns!


Figures. Summer is here to stay.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;2015384 said:


> Forecasted highs for the week keep going up..
> 
> Clowns!


I heard close to 90 and dew points in the 70's next week.......


----------



## NorthernProServ

This is her brother in-laws, brother.

http://kstp.com/news/stories/S3869478.shtml?cat=1

RIP


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;2015387 said:


> I heard close to 90 and dew points in the 70's next week.......


Son of a.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;2015388 said:


> This is her brother in-laws, brother.
> 
> http://kstp.com/news/stories/S3869478.shtml?cat=1
> 
> RIP


Not good...


----------



## qualitycut

Great have to go meet the ex at sprint


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2015394 said:


> Great have to go meet the ex at sprint


At least you have witnesses.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2015394 said:


> Great have to go meet the ex at sprint


One more for old times sake


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2015394 said:


> Great have to go meet the ex at sprint


Should we start betting on weather or not she comes home with ya


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2015400 said:


> One more for old times sake


She did look dang good, i snuck a touchy hug in. Maybe she will call me in a bit. And sent her a text saying ot was good seeing you and you looked good... oooops


----------



## qualitycut

And we left before because they close at 8 and was 10 people ahead of us


----------



## jimslawnsnow

On pawn stars, why do they automatically offer 50% less than thier asking price?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Larger lawn/landscape company in the NE metro being forced to sell out by the bank this week.

I wonder what happens to the accounts?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2015421 said:


> Larger lawn/landscape company in the NE metro being forced to sell out by the bank this week.
> 
> I wonder what happens to the accounts?


Geez man sorry to hear


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2015421 said:


> Larger lawn/landscape company in the NE metro being forced to sell out by the bank this week.
> 
> I wonder what happens to the accounts?


All these new knuckle heads out mowing for 20 should read about the many companies this happens to all the time. One local guy here went crazy and had to quit last fall


----------



## NorthernProServ

jimslawnsnow;2015423 said:


> All these new knuckle heads out mowing for 20 should read about the many companies this happens to all the time. One local guy here went crazy and had to quit last fall


Could not have said it better.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2015404 said:


> She did look dang good, i snuck a touchy hug in. Maybe she will call me in a bit. And sent her a text saying ot was good seeing you and you looked good... oooops


That's it, you're back together.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2015429 said:


> That's it, you're back together.


Hahaha, we do have to go back up Thursday.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2015429 said:


> That's it, you're back together.


Heck yeah!! He so wants that too he wouldn't have sent that text otherwise!


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2015432 said:


> Heck yeah!! He so wants that too he wouldn't have sent that text otherwise!


I want something.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2015433 said:


> I want something.


Yeah I think it's more then that you big softy


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2015400 said:


> One more for old times sake


Yeah baby!


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2015423 said:


> All these new knuckle heads out mowing for 20 should read about the many companies this happens to all the time. One local guy here went crazy and had to quit last fall


No doubt....


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2015421 said:


> Larger lawn/landscape company in the NE metro being forced to sell out by the bank this week.
> 
> I wonder what happens to the accounts?


Who this time?


----------



## CityGuy

57° and clear


----------



## snowman55

Goetz? ......


----------



## CityGuy

Perfect morning out. Why can't it stay like this all day.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;2015421 said:


> Larger lawn/landscape company in the NE metro being forced to sell out by the bank this week.
> 
> I wonder what happens to the accounts?


Better question is how do we get in touch with their best employees?


----------



## SnowGuy73

60° clear calm.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Heavy dew..


----------



## CityGuy

More shouldering today. Finally putting on a dent in this pile.


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;2015448 said:


> Better question is how do we get in touch with their best employees?


:laughing: Thumbs Up


----------



## mnlefty

Green Grass;2015438 said:


> Who this time?


Curious as well...


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;2015448 said:


> Better question is how do we get in touch with their best employees?


Or maybe thats their problem is they never had any


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2015462 said:


> Or maybe thats their problem is they never had any


Pretty sure the owner burned out/tried to get too big. Bad business decisions/timing as well.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2015463 said:


> Pretty sure the owner burned out/tried to get too big. Bad business decisions/timing as well.


That's usually what happens.


----------



## snowman55

LwnmwrMan22;2015463 said:


> Pretty sure the owner burned out/tried to get too big. Bad business decisions/timing as well.


soo who is it this time. Name?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;2015468 said:


> soo who is it this time. Name?


You had the name.


----------



## snowman55

LwnmwrMan22;2015472 said:


> You had the name.


They had a "surplus equipment" auction few months back. Not surprised they took a few jobs from me and always left money on the table.

Almost all business is run at a 10% profit margin (true margin). you f up by 11% and its not long before you cant cash flow. Ask Lawnranger, rose, green masters, Goetz, the list goes on and on.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;2015474 said:


> They had a "surplus equipment" auction few months back. Not surprised they took a few jobs from me and always left money on the table.
> 
> Almost all business is run at a 10% profit margin (true margin). you f up by 11% and its not long before you cant cash flow. Ask Lawnranger, rose, green masters, Goetz, the list goes on and on.


LwnmwrMan22.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Too warm....


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2015483 said:


> Too warm....


Yea i was excited monday when i seen 70s all week. Idiots.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2015491 said:


> Yea i was excited monday when i seen 70s all week. Idiots.


This.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Y'all can come over to WBL and walk around in this stagnant algae covered pond trying to get this fountain to work.


----------



## qualitycut

Lotza mazza buy 1 get 1 at cub


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2015491 said:


> Yea i was excited monday when i seen 70s all week. Idiots.


We should've known better.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2015503 said:


> Y'all can come over to WBL and walk around in this stagnant algae covered pond trying to get this fountain to work.


Can i bring a cooler and a beach ball?


----------



## mnlefty

qualitycut;2015505 said:


> Lotza mazza buy 1 get 1 at cub


My stepbrother told me about that but he said they jacked the price too so it's not a real 2 for 1. Normally like 7.99 or something, now like 10.99 for bogo.


----------



## TKLAWN

Nws has t-storms mainly after 4 now, which we all know means 6.
Looks to be a full day tomorrow.


----------



## ryde307

Before it goes on CL anyone interested in a 2014 Z spray. Intermediate. 278 hours. Works great but the left side wheel pump is weaker than the right. Still works fine but you can notice it going up a steep hill.
$6500.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2015521 said:


> Before it goes on CL anyone interested in a 2014 Z spray. Intermediate. 278 hours. Works great but the left side wheel pump is weaker than the right. Still works fine but you can notice it going up a steep hill.
> $6500.


Why ya selling it??? And 14? No warranty on the wheel motor?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2015516 said:


> Nws has t-storms mainly after 4 now, which we all know means 6.
> Looks to be a full day tomorrow.


I still after 1 pm


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2015523 said:


> Why ya selling it??? And 14? No warranty on the wheel motor?


Got a new one.
1 Year Warranty.


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnlefty;2015514 said:


> My stepbrother told me about that but he said they jacked the price too so it's not a real 2 for 1. Normally like 7.99 or something, now like 10.99 for bogo.


This..........


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;2015521 said:


> Before it goes on CL anyone interested in a 2014 Z spray. Intermediate. 278 hours. Works great but the left side wheel pump is weaker than the right. Still works fine but you can notice it going up a steep hill.
> $6500.


If it was a Jr I'd be in.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2015531 said:


> If it was a Jr I'd be in.


Then I could buy mine back?


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2015536 said:


> Then I could buy mine back?


Sure, I like the new ones.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2015536 said:


> Then I could buy mine back?


Btw, still waiting on that Bill of sale..


----------



## qualitycut

mnlefty;2015514 said:


> My stepbrother told me about that but he said they jacked the price too so it's not a real 2 for 1. Normally like 7.99 or something, now like 10.99 for bogo.


I guess i need to pay more attention to prices on stuff. I just always bought them and never looked.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2015539 said:


> Btw, still waiting on that Bill of sale..


Hes kinda a putz, might be a while


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2015541 said:


> Hes kinda a putz, might be a while


It's only been a few months. Not too hard. I j sold Z spray to M for xxxxk. Serial number xxxxxxxxxxxxxx on whatever day it was. Click send. Then M can print for his records


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2015544 said:


> It's only been a few months. Not too hard. I j sold Z spray to M for xxxxk. Serial number xxxxxxxxxxxxxx on whatever day it was. Click send. Then M can print for his records


One would seriously think that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2015538 said:


> Sure, I like the new ones.


There's a difference?? I need to look.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2015547 said:


> One would seriously think that.


Yea geez ......


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2015548 said:


> There's a difference?? I need to look.


Saddle/bigger tanks and a few other things.

I think they hold 30 gallons on the intermediate.


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;2015557 said:


> Saddle/bigger tanks and a few other things.
> 
> I think they hold 30 gallons on the intermediate.


Plus it's NEW.....:waving:


----------



## Ranger620

Ok gonna give fair warning. I'm bringing the new blizzard to stonebrooke tomorrow for service so if you see a plow truck on the road you cant give a guy a hard time:waving:


----------



## unit28

Back home.........


Friday

Sunny and hot, with a high near 103. Heat index values as high as 108. South southwest wind 10 to 15 mph.


----------



## unit28

Ranger620;2015567 said:


> Ok gonna give fair warning. I'm bringing the new blizzard to stonebrooke tomorrow for service so if you see a plow truck on the road you cant give a guy a hard time:waving:


You should wear a jacket tomorrow.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;2015567 said:


> Ok gonna give fair warning. I'm bringing the new blizzard to stonebrooke tomorrow for service so if you see a plow truck on the road you cant give a guy a hard time:waving:


Preseason plowing.


----------



## Ranger620

Plus I'm truck shopping. The old ford ain't doing well. I have a million things going on in my head and don't know which way to go. Diesel or gas? Do I really need a diesel. No but I really like them personal preference. Is that worth the extra 8-10k?? If I go gas I'm scared of the ford 6.2. I hear gas milege is horrible. CB little help there. So I could go dodge 6.4 and they get better milege than the diesels without the cost. But then will I be happy. I only towing the tractor and skid sometimes but when I do the diesel would be nice but I have other diesels I could use. See the trouble I'm having . I make a simple purchase to difficult.

Oh then do I just go used and get a truck with under 50k on it and save some money to keep the payments reasonable


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;2015581 said:


> Plus I'm truck shopping. The old ford ain't doing well. I have a million things going on in my head and don't know which way to go. Diesel or gas? Do I really need a diesel. No but I really like them personal preference. Is that worth the extra 8-10k?? If I go gas I'm scared of the ford 6.2. I hear gas milege is horrible. CB little help there. So I could go dodge 6.4 and they get better milege than the diesels without the cost. But then will I be happy. I only towing the tractor and skid sometimes but when I do the diesel would be nice but I have other diesels I could use. See the trouble I'm having . I make a simple purchase to difficult.
> 
> Oh then do I just go used and get a truck with under 50k on it and save some money to keep the payments reasonable


Jeff Blezer has the exact same truck you bought from Roseville but with the 6.4 for $28k.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's even a 3500 for cheap plates.

http://www.jeffbelzer.com/mobile/New-2015-RAM-3500-Tradesman-Lakeville-MN/vd/24164413


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2015581 said:


> Plus I'm truck shopping. The old ford ain't doing well. I have a million things going on in my head and don't know which way to go. Diesel or gas? Do I really need a diesel. No but I really like them personal preference. Is that worth the extra 8-10k?? If I go gas I'm scared of the ford 6.2. I hear gas milege is horrible. CB little help there. So I could go dodge 6.4 and they get better milege than the diesels without the cost. But then will I be happy. I only towing the tractor and skid sometimes but when I do the diesel would be nice but I have other diesels I could use. See the trouble I'm having . I make a simple purchase to difficult.
> 
> Oh then do I just go used and get a truck with under 50k on it and save some money to keep the payments reasonable


Cb must like it, rumor has it he might be getting another.


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;2015581 said:


> Plus I'm truck shopping. The old ford ain't doing well. I have a million things going on in my head and don't know which way to go. Diesel or gas? Do I really need a diesel. No but I really like them personal preference. Is that worth the extra 8-10k?? If I go gas I'm scared of the ford 6.2. I hear gas milege is horrible. CB little help there. So I could go dodge 6.4 and they get better milege than the diesels without the cost. But then will I be happy. I only towing the tractor and skid sometimes but when I do the diesel would be nice but I have other diesels I could use. See the trouble I'm having . I make a simple purchase to difficult.
> 
> Oh then do I just go used and get a truck with under 50k on it and save some money to keep the payments reasonable


Sounds like you could use a nice brand new used 2003 F250 with a 7.3!


----------



## qualitycut

Question for you guys that Landscape, doing a bid for a customer they have rock and plants now, he wants plants out and then a retaining wall with the windsor stone for edging. He wants to keep the old rock in as we are building it up with block then cover rock with dirt and then new rock. Would you be ok with leaving the old rock underneath?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;2015588 said:


> Sounds like you could use a nice brand new used 2003 F250 with a 7.3!


To bad people want almost as much for those as the dodge Lwnmwr posted


----------



## andersman02

qualitycut;2015592 said:


> Question for you guys that Landscape, doing a bid for a customer they have rock and plants now, he wants plants out and then a retaining wall with the windsor stone for edging. He wants to keep the old rock in as we are building it up with block then cover rock with dirt and then new rock. Would you be ok with leaving the old rock underneath?


I wouldn't, sounds like he's trying to cheap out. ... so there would be a total of 7 or 8" of rock? I'd tell him to do it right even if they aren't planning on adding new plants right now.m personally I can't STAND when home owners or realtors do the quick fix and just put fabric down with mulch or new rock over top


----------



## andersman02

qualitycut;2015592 said:


> Question for you guys that Landscape, doing a bid for a customer they have rock and plants now, he wants plants out and then a retaining wall with the windsor stone for edging. He wants to keep the old rock in as we are building it up with block then cover rock with dirt and then new rock. Would you be ok with leaving the old rock underneath?


Didn't see you were adding dirt, if there's enough new dirt maybe id think about it.


----------



## andersman02

Ranger620;2015581 said:


> Plus I'm truck shopping. The old ford ain't doing well. I have a million things going on in my head and don't know which way to go. Diesel or gas? Do I really need a diesel. No but I really like them personal preference. Is that worth the extra 8-10k?? If I go gas I'm scared of the ford 6.2. I hear gas milege is horrible. CB little help there. So I could go dodge 6.4 and they get better milege than the diesels without the cost. But then will I be happy. I only towing the tractor and skid sometimes but when I do the diesel would be nice but I have other diesels I could use. See the trouble I'm having . I make a simple purchase to difficult.
> 
> Oh then do I just go used and get a truck with under 50k on it and save some money to keep the payments reasonable


For what is worth, coming from a 5.4 I'm really happy I went with the 6.7.....extra money yes and honestly I don't use it all that often for work other than plowing and towing a skid here and there but if you can swing it $ wise.....it's a beast


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2015592 said:


> Question for you guys that Landscape, doing a bid for a customer they have rock and plants now, he wants plants out and then a retaining wall with the windsor stone for edging. He wants to keep the old rock in as we are building it up with block then cover rock with dirt and then new rock. Would you be ok with leaving the old rock underneath?


Yes, unless you will have to dig through said rock to put in new plants. That's no fun.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2015585 said:


> It's even a 3500 for cheap plates.
> 
> http://www.jeffbelzer.com/mobile/New-2015-RAM-3500-Tradesman-Lakeville-MN/vd/24164413


I can always count on you to find a deal now I might be looking at 2 trucks lol. I'm looking for a new 4 door currently


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2015581 said:


> Plus I'm truck shopping. The old ford ain't doing well. I have a million things going on in my head and don't know which way to go. Diesel or gas? Do I really need a diesel. No but I really like them personal preference. Is that worth the extra 8-10k?? If I go gas I'm scared of the ford 6.2. I hear gas milege is horrible. CB little help there. So I could go dodge 6.4 and they get better milege than the diesels without the cost. But then will I be happy. I only towing the tractor and skid sometimes but when I do the diesel would be nice but I have other diesels I could use. See the trouble I'm having . I make a simple purchase to difficult.
> 
> Oh then do I just go used and get a truck with under 50k on it and save some money to keep the payments reasonable


I have no clue about the gas ford but the 6.7 is a beast especially if you get a 2015/2016. Good fuel millage too


----------



## Ranger620

andersman02;2015598 said:


> For what is worth, coming from a 5.4 I'm really happy I went with the 6.7.....extra money yes and honestly I don't use it all that often for work other than plowing and towing a skid here and there but if you can swing it $ wise.....it's a beast


4 door most likely won't have a plow on it just tow stuff once and a while. I'm a diesel guy but the milege is getting worse in the diesels and better in the gas motors plus there cheaper just waiting to see what cb says he's getting out of the 6.2


----------



## Ranger620

Bill1090;2015588 said:


> Sounds like you could use a nice brand new used 2003 F250 with a 7.3!


I have a couple 7.3's you need another


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;2015567 said:


> Ok gonna give fair warning. I'm bringing the new blizzard to stonebrooke tomorrow for service so if you see a plow truck on the road you cant give a guy a hard time:waving:


Saw one last week going north on 35w (I think that is where I was)
Red plow blue Chevy I think.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2015601 said:


> I have no clue about the gas ford but the 6.7 is a beast especially if you get a 2015/2016. Good fuel millage too


Dodge is 14-18 on average from the people I talk to is that what your seeing? Quality told me once can't remember. Dodge 6.4 seems to be 18-21 from people I've been talking to. No actual visual proof with my own eyes though

Edit: with my 6.0 I used to get 16-18 around town and 19-21 hey depending on how I was driving. Now since it's taking a crap I don't even wanna check. The dash says 14 but I bet it's closer to 4 than 14. Albany and back takes me a half tank. That's just past st cloud


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2015599 said:


> Yes, unless you will have to dig through said rock to put in new plants. That's no fun.


We would he putting some plants in but would just move the rock from those areas. I just didnt know if it would be a hack job to do it, hes not tryin to cheap out but rather do it the most economical way and is ok with leaving the rock in if it work.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2015606 said:


> Dodge is 14-18 on average from the people I talk to is that what your seeing? Quality told me once can't remember. Dodge 6.4 seems to be 18-21 from people I've been talking to. No actual visual proof with my own eyes though
> 
> Edit: with my 6.0 I used to get 16-18 around town and 19-21 hey depending on how I was driving. Now since it's taking a crap I don't even wanna check. The dash says 14 but I bet it's closer to 4 than 14. Albany and back takes me a half tank. That's just past st cloud


I dont really remember what i get, on the truck it says 13 something and that hasnt been reset for a while.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2015606 said:


> Dodge is 14-18 on average from the people I talk to is that what your seeing? Quality told me once can't remember. Dodge 6.4 seems to be 18-21 from people I've been talking to. No actual visual proof with my own eyes though
> 
> Edit: with my 6.0 I used to get 16-18 around town and 19-21 hey depending on how I was driving. Now since it's taking a crap I don't even wanna check. The dash says 14 but I bet it's closer to 4 than 14. Albany and back takes me a half tank. That's just past st cloud


I have gotten 18-22 on the highway and 15-18 in the city depending on how much stop and go. Highest I have had is 22.3 when I went up north last weekend.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2015612 said:


> I have gotten 18-22 on the highway and 15-18 in the city depending on how much stop and go. Highest I have had is 22.3 when I went up north last weekend.


I dont think i have ever broke 18


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2015614 said:


> I dont think i have ever broke 18


Really? You must have a heavy foot.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2015615 said:


> Really? You must have a heavy foot.


Maybe.........


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2015614 said:


> I dont think i have ever broke 18


That's the number that scares me. The 13 scares me to. The dodge I drive every now and then (good friends) is at 14.5. Best he's seen is 18 hwy but he has a heavy foot. If I can get Polaris numbers I may be able to live with the extra cost.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.jeffbelzer.com/mobile/New-2015-RAM-3500-Tradesman-Lakeville-MN/vd/28029349

It's even a crew cab 3500 for cheap plates.

$31,000.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;2015617 said:


> That's the number that scares me. The 13 scares me to. The dodge I drive every now and then (good friends) is at 14.5. Best he's seen is 18 hwy but he has a heavy foot. If I can get Polaris numbers I may be able to live with the extra cost.


That's the thing IF. Talk to several people all makes and simular. Mostly withing the last 2 years. Seems to be all over. Where we bought our expedition, another customer bought a 15 dodge and traded because of milage. Paid 8k to trade to a 14 6.7 350. Same or less milage. Now he's stuck. If I remeber it was 10-11 in town with some sort of trailer. 13-15 without and around 17-18 highway. I'm sure driving habits and conditions have to do with it as well. These came from the sales manager.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2015620 said:


> http://www.jeffbelzer.com/mobile/New-2015-RAM-3500-Tradesman-Lakeville-MN/vd/28029349
> 
> It's even a crew cab 3500 for cheap plates.
> 
> $31,000.


Enough of that. Makes me want a new truck


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;2015612 said:


> I have gotten 18-22 on the highway and 15-18 in the city depending on how much stop and go. Highest I have had is 22.3 when I went up north last weekend.


Took my Ram to Rochester a month ago and got 24 with the cruise set. When I went to Lacrosse this spring I got 23


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2015620 said:


> http://www.jeffbelzer.com/mobile/New-2015-RAM-3500-Tradesman-Lakeville-MN/vd/28029349
> 
> It's even a crew cab 3500 for cheap plates.
> 
> $31,000.


Geez, they give them things away, probably going to need another bailout soon.


----------



## qualitycut

So peta is trying to get the dentists liscense revoked wtf


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.jeffbelzer.com/mobile/New-2015-RAM-3500-Tradesman-Lakeville-MN/vd/27609978

$38,000 diesel crew cab 3500


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2015626 said:


> So peta is trying to get the dentists liscense revoked wtf


Don't be surprised when they start comingafter landscapers


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2015628 said:


> Don't be surprised when they start comingafter landscapers


Yea i wonder how pissed they would be if they seen me chasing down 2 voles today with the weed whip.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2015629 said:


> Yea i wonder how pissed they would be if they seen me chasing down 2 voles today with the weed whip.


You will be on the news tomorrow morning!


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2015625 said:


> Geez, they give them things away, probably going to need another bailout soon.


Happy hour 2 for 1's.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2015620 said:


> http://www.jeffbelzer.com/mobile/New-2015-RAM-3500-Tradesman-Lakeville-MN/vd/28029349
> 
> It's even a crew cab 3500 for cheap plates.
> 
> $31,000.


The 4 door has to be leather that's one option I won't change.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2015581 said:


> Plus I'm truck shopping. The old ford ain't doing well. I have a million things going on in my head and don't know which way to go. Diesel or gas? Do I really need a diesel. No but I really like them personal preference. Is that worth the extra 8-10k?? If I go gas I'm scared of the ford 6.2. I hear gas milege is horrible. CB little help there. So I could go dodge 6.4 and they get better milege than the diesels without the cost. But then will I be happy. I only towing the tractor and skid sometimes but when I do the diesel would be nice but I have other diesels I could use. See the trouble I'm having . I make a simple purchase to difficult.
> 
> Oh then do I just go used and get a truck with under 50k on it and save some money to keep the payments reasonable


I float between 10.5 and 11.5 average... lowest I ever saw when plowing was 9.5... Highest I've seen is 17...

Still paying a lot less for fuel than my 6.4 and I've been happy with the power, city, highway, towing, plowing, etc...

I do have a bit of a lead foot sometimes...


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2015586 said:


> Cb must like it, rumor has it he might be getting another.


Yep.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;2015588 said:


> Sounds like you could use a nice brand new used 2003 F250 with a 7.3!


Sounds like a good back up/workhorse! Is it in okay shape?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2015593 said:


> To bad people want almost as much for those as the dodge Lwnmwr posted


That's for dang sure...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2015603 said:


> 4 door most likely won't have a plow on it just tow stuff once and a while. I'm a diesel guy but the milege is getting worse in the diesels and better in the gas motors plus there cheaper just waiting to see what cb says he's getting out of the 6.2


It sounds like you're in the same boat I was in last December... made the change to gas, I wouldn't look back... If I hauled everyday, yes, most likely diesel...


----------



## Deershack

UPDATE Just talked to the Sherriff's office in Grand Marias. They hold guns for people going to Canada all the time. No Charge, just let them know when you will be in so they can have personel there to place the guns in their evidence room under lock and key.


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2015638 said:


> It sounds like you're in the same boat I was in last December... made the change to gas, I wouldn't look back... If I hauled everyday, yes, most likely diesel...


Oh it's definitely a want more than a need. I do not like the numbers you gave on the 6.2. If I go gas it will be dodge 6.4. 
Gonna get frustrated and end up with a 350 platinum diesel lol for 70k


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2015640 said:


> Oh it's definitely a want more than a need. I do not like the numbers you gave on the 6.2. If I go gas it will be dodge 6.4.
> Gonna get frustrated and end up with a 350 platinum diesel lol for 70k


Worried about gas mileage get a Tacoma.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2015640 said:


> Oh it's definitely a want more than a need. I do not like the numbers you gave on the 6.2. If I go gas it will be dodge 6.4.
> Gonna get frustrated and end up with a 350 platinum diesel lol for 70k


The platinum isn't worth the extra over the lariat ultimate


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2015643 said:


> The platinum isn't worth the extra over the lariat ultimate


Its not really any more, there are some things that are nicer inside. I do like the painted bumper


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2015644 said:


> Its not really any more, there are some things that are nicer inside. I do like the painted bumper


Nothing that's worth the extra cost if there still is a extra cost, and that chrome on the tailgate is ugly.

Plasti dip your bumper, Comes right off if you change your mind.


----------



## CityGuy

64° and cloudy


----------



## SnowGuy73

67° cloudy light breeze.


----------



## CityGuy

Lynch on cco said this morning, 38 days until possible snow season


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;2015660 said:


> Lynch on cco said this morning, 38 days until possible snow season


He also said rain looks to hold off until early afternoon.


----------



## CityGuy

40% chance of rain starting at noon and goes up from there.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Moderate dew.


----------



## CityGuy

Doesn't look like we're going to see the sun today.


----------



## Green Grass

Rain to the west


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NWS says rain after 10pm for me. Half to threes quarters on an inch


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2015668 said:


> Rain to the west


It's coming.


----------



## CityGuy

Few misty drops on the windshield.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Sure looks dark to the west


----------



## NorthernProServ

jimslawnsnow;2015676 said:


> Sure looks dark to the west


It sure does....if we get nothing until 1pm like they say...I'd be surprised.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Chipotle is running a bogo. Google Chipotle Bogo. It's a little game you play, put your number in at the end, then they text you the coupon within a week.

My kid used his last night.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2015678 said:


> Chipotle is running a bogo. Google Chipotle Bogo. It's a little game you play, put your number in at the end, then they text you the coupon within a week.
> 
> My kid used his last night.


Just did it. Thanks


----------



## Polarismalibu

Man the last month every single job something has gotten messed up that puts us so far behind. Really getting old quick. They tore up the roads in the area we are in and they won't let us down the one street my customers is on.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2015647 said:


> Nothing that's worth the extra cost if there still is a extra cost, and that chrome on the tailgate is ugly.
> 
> Plasti dip your bumper, Comes right off if you change your mind.


2 of my buddies bought them and I would take one over mine minus the tailgate. Interior has some nicer features.


----------



## qualitycut

Got way to carried away on quickbooks this morning, better get going before it starts raining.


----------



## CityGuy

Light rain in Maple Lake


----------



## CityGuy

And it's done but, everything is now wet.


----------



## CityGuy

Showers and thunderstorms aren't far away on radar.


----------



## NorthernProServ

CityGuy;2015694 said:


> Showers and thunderstorms aren't far away on radar.


Hauling ass.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sprinkles in Shakopee.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Guy on a Toro ZTR in MG just strangled himself on a tree... DOA


----------



## Polarismalibu

Down pour here now


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2015703 said:


> Guy on a Toro ZTR in MG just strangled himself on a tree... DOA


Jeez. How dose that happen even


----------



## Camden

Raining pretty good right now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;2015703 said:


> Guy on a Toro ZTR in MG just strangled himself on a tree... DOA


That happened in prior lake a few years ago too.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2015707 said:


> Jeez. How dose that happen even


I've close lined myself on my walk behind luckily nothing behind be to hold me on and off i went


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2015707 said:


> Jeez. How dose that happen even


In the case down here, tires couldn't get traction the back up a hill after sliding down.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ian says stay sky aware....



For the rain showers, I guess.


----------



## CityGuy

Steady light rain in buffalo


----------



## mnlefty

For those that like watching Lauren Casey on the 4, she's leaving for Philly sometime in September.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2015703 said:


> Guy on a Toro ZTR in MG just strangled himself on a tree... DOA


Really? How?


----------



## ryde307

SnowGuy73;2015711 said:


> In the case down here, tires couldn't get traction the back up a hill after sliding down.


That's messed up in both cases. Always hate hearing of someone being killer or hurt at work. The guy is probably just trying to get buy and make some money and goes out like that. Bad deal.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Downpour......


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;2015719 said:


> Downpour......


16:00 already?


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2015711 said:


> In the case down here, tires couldn't get traction the back up a hill after sliding down.


That's horrible!


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;2015718 said:


> That's messed up in both cases. Always hate hearing of someone being killer or hurt at work. The guy is probably just trying to get buy and make some money and goes out like that. Bad deal.


Agreed.....


----------



## Camden

I've closed lined myself on a tree branch before. It was a classic case of going too fast and not paying attention. Thankfully I learned a lesson without getting hurt. Accidents happen...


----------



## qualitycut

Just been driving around for the last hour with a Cresent wrench on the bed rail. Not sure how it stayed there


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2015720 said:


> 16:00 already?


Somewhere it is.


----------



## CityGuy

Back to sprinkles.


----------



## Bill1090

Too much humidity for my liking.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2015724 said:


> Just been driving around for the last hour with a Cresent wrench on the bed rail. Not sure how it stayed there


I had a bunch if nuts and bolts on my skid trailer drove all the way to brainard and down a bunch of dirt roads and they were still on there.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2015728 said:


> I had a bunch if nuts and bolts on my skid trailer drove all the way to brainard and down a bunch of dirt roads and they were still on there.


Ha just found my screw driver laying on the road 2 miles from the place I used it at


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2015729 said:


> Ha just found my screw driver laying on the road 2 miles from the place I used it at


Few years ago I took our fishing boat out of our lake to fish a lake 17 miles away. Got to the other lake and the key had flew out. I somehow found the thing halfway back to my lake.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;2015727 said:


> Too much humidity for my liking.


This.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Surge soda is coming back.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2015730 said:


> Few years ago I took our fishing boat out of our lake to fish a lake 17 miles away. Got to the other lake and the key had flew out. I somehow found the thing halfway back to my lake.


I didnt even know i lost it, was driving to lunch and was like that looks like my screwdriver. Couple people ran it over it looks like and its one of those stubby ones. Wonder if anyone got a flat


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2015733 said:


> Surge soda is coming back.


Surprised the government is letting it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2015735 said:


> Surprised the government is letting it.


Haha. True.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2015733 said:


> Surge soda is coming back.


Wow never thought that would.

Vault was good. Mdx was pretty good too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2015737 said:


> Wow never thought that would.
> 
> Vault was good. Mdx was pretty good too.


Need to bring back ok soda.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2015738 said:


> Need to bring back ok soda.


Was that the silver can with the guys face on it? I can't even remember what it taste like


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2015734 said:


> I didnt even know i lost it, was driving to lunch and was like that looks like my screwdriver. Couple people ran it over it looks like and its one of those stubby ones. Wonder if anyone got a flat


Yeah that would leave a good hole in a tire


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2015739 said:


> Was that the silver can with the guys face on it? I can't even remember what it taste like


Yes sir.

Remember 1-800-i-feel-ok?


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2015742 said:


> Yes sir.
> 
> Remember 1-800-i-feel-ok?


I vaguely remember it. Pretty sure it was discontinue when I was like 10


----------



## cbservicesllc

cbservicesllc;2015703 said:


> Guy on a Toro ZTR in MG just strangled himself on a tree... DOA


Update... Guy caught a branch on a Crab Apple, it whipped back and snapped his neck, pretty instant... 32 years old...


----------



## qualitycut

So rain tomorrow or not? Cousin and husband want me ti come to Canterbury tonight


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;2015746 said:


> Update... Guy caught a branch on a Crab Apple, it whipped back and snapped his neck, pretty instant... 32 years old...


Whoa!!! What an awful way to die. RIP


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2015746 said:


> Update... Guy caught a branch on a Crab Apple, it whipped back and snapped his neck, pretty instant... 32 years old...


Holy cafe, i was kinda wondering if that was a possibility. Thats so sad, what a freak accident.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I wonder if the guy caught it with the roll bar? Even folded over?

Not sure how else you would catch it? I know I've caught enough tree branches with the uprights of the roll bar over the years. Took out a sign at the gas station once. $4,500.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2015751 said:


> I wonder if the guy caught it with the roll bar? Even folded over?
> 
> Not sure how else you would catch it? I know I've caught enough tree branches with the uprights of the roll bar over the years. Took out a sign at the gas station once. $4,500.


Yea wonder if it caught that and slide up and off and snapped back. Those roll bars are stupid everyone folds them down anyway.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;2015746 said:


> Update... Guy caught a branch on a Crab Apple, it whipped back and snapped his neck, pretty instant... 32 years old...


Jesus....

Commercial or residential property?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2015752 said:


> Yea wonder if it caught that and slide up and off and snapped back. Those roll bars are stupid everyone folds them down anyway.


The Exmarks are below the head. The Ferris stick up about a foot above the seat even when folded back. Not sure which way is better.

I THINK I like the Ferris, since there is SOME protection if it ever rolled, but those are the ones I've been snapped in the back of the head with before, when you catch a tree branch that you duck under, then the roll bar catches it, pulling it back into you.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2015737 said:


> Wow never thought that would.
> 
> Vault was good. Mdx was pretty good too.


This......


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2015746 said:


> Update... Guy caught a branch on a Crab Apple, it whipped back and snapped his neck, pretty instant... 32 years old...


Man that is really sad to hear


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2015746 said:


> Update... Guy caught a branch on a Crab Apple, it whipped back and snapped his neck, pretty instant... 32 years old...


Wow sad.....


----------



## CityGuy

And back to sprinkles.


----------



## Green Grass

Severe t storm watch.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2015764 said:


> Severe t storm watch.


Wait, what?


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2015765 said:


> Wait, what?


Right?.....?


----------



## qualitycut

Garden variety showers here. Headed to Canterbury i guess. Maybe swing by sss shop and see if he has any beer


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We're headed to Minion's 2.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2015751 said:


> I wonder if the guy caught it with the roll bar? Even folded over?
> 
> Not sure how else you would catch it? I know I've caught enough tree branches with the uprights of the roll bar over the years. Took out a sign at the gas station once. $4,500.


I'm still not real sure after seeing it... ROPS were down and he was cutting pretty close to the tree...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2015780 said:


> I'm still not real sure after seeing it... ROPS were down and he was cutting pretty close to the tree...


Wait. You SAW it???


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2015755 said:


> Jesus....
> 
> Commercial or residential property?


Association


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Tornado warning just north of Willmar.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2015781 said:


> Wait. You SAW it???


I am guessing a fire department response


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2015766 said:


> Right?.....?


Now I am actually thinking it's getting humid out


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2015781 said:


> Wait. You SAW it???


Yeah, it was pretty close to a 4 lane county road, FD was called to block gawkers with trucks and we were coming off another call


----------



## qualitycut

So this is the first time it rained since they paved the road but my hiuse and there is a foam soap looking stuff all over any idea what it is.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Figured it out. Full speed, not really paying attention, drive under a tree you've been doing under for 3 years, don't duck quite far enough, catch the top of his head and SNAP! neck is broke.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Damn its humid!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;2015787 said:


> Yeah, it was pretty close to a 4 lane county road, FD was called to block gawkers with trucks and we were coming off another call


Not good..:salute:


----------



## qualitycut

I dont know if its just me but was driving to prior lake on 13 of 35w and kids walking down the shoulder blowing the very little grass clippings. Those would be blown away by the cars doing 60 mph. Not worth it


----------



## Green Grass

Tornado out by New London


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;2015788 said:


> So this is the first time it rained since they paved the road but my hiuse and there is a foam soap looking stuff all over any idea what it is.


It's the oils coming out of the mix.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2015788 said:


> So this is the first time it rained since they paved the road but my hiuse and there is a foam soap looking stuff all over any idea what it is.


Oil and water don't mix


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2015787 said:


> Yeah, it was pretty close to a 4 lane county road, FD was called to block gawkers with trucks and we were coming off another call


Thats just a sad sad deal.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2015798 said:


> Oil and water don't mix


Yea just looked like soap so was confused


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2015800 said:


> Yea just looked like soap so was confused


Is it foamy or just bubbles? I have seen bubbles but not very often.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;2015805 said:


> Is it foamy or just bubbles? I have seen bubbles but not very often.


Im guessing its more foamy. I have seen that a lot


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nice reds by Marshall, bet they won't last to the metro.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;2015806 said:


> Im guessing its more foamy. I have seen that a lot


Really? Can't say that I have. I must be doing it wrong.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;2015810 said:


> Really? Can't say that I have. I must be doing it wrong.


Maybe its not from the pavement then. I have seen it a few times this year on new driveways though


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;2015812 said:


> Maybe its not from the pavement then. I have seen it a few times this year on new driveways though


I believe you, I just have never seen it. I have seen weird oily bubbles though.


----------



## djagusch

So a irrigation contactor who was owed money as a sub from the lawn care company that went out of biz pulled atleast 2 rpzs from associations last week due to lack of payment from the lawn care company.

Lawns burned up pretty good. Yesterday the rpz was reinstalled at one association as they paid the sub directly.

It's a crappy situation but that sub I don't think has any legal right to take it or demand payment from the association. It's was contracted by the lawn company not the irrigation company so I wouldnt think there is much of a way to collect.

Thoughts? Anyone been there?

I'm just bidding to take on the account, so it doesn't affect me. I just dont think I would ever do that. Association basically paid for the service twice.


----------



## qualitycut




----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2015805 said:


> Is it foamy or just bubbles? I have seen bubbles but not very often.


Looked liked someone washed thier car on the street


----------



## mnlefty

djagusch;2015814 said:


> So a irrigation contactor who was owed money as a sub from the lawn care company that went out of biz pulled atleast 2 rpzs from associations last week due to lack of payment from the lawn care company.
> 
> Lawns burned up pretty good. Yesterday the rpz was reinstalled at one association as they paid the sub directly.
> 
> It's a crappy situation but that sub I don't think has any legal right to take it or demand payment from the association. It's was contracted by the lawn company not the irrigation company so I wouldnt think there is much of a way to collect.
> 
> Thoughts? Anyone been there?
> 
> I'm just bidding to take on the account, so it doesn't affect me. I just dont think I would ever do that. Association basically paid for the service twice.


Dirty pool... If they're owed that much that they feel that course of action is warranted, then shame on them for letting it get that far... should have reached out to the association earlier and done it in a courteous manor, or "threatened" the contracted company about shutting the water off to try to elicit payment. Holding the association hostage after the fact is bs, not their fault. Association would probably have legal recourse for theft and restitution for restoration of lawn damages.

Edit: If I were the association I would be somewhat sympathetic towards the sub if they came to me and explained the situation and asked for payment... If they pulled the meter/rpz I would tell them to get bent and watch for the letter from our attorneys.


----------



## Ranger620

djagusch;2015814 said:


> So a irrigation contactor who was owed money as a sub from the lawn care company that went out of biz pulled atleast 2 rpzs from associations last week due to lack of payment from the lawn care company.
> 
> Lawns burned up pretty good. Yesterday the rpz was reinstalled at one association as they paid the sub directly.
> 
> It's a crappy situation but that sub I don't think has any legal right to take it or demand payment from the association. It's was contracted by the lawn company not the irrigation company so I wouldnt think there is much of a way to collect.
> 
> Thoughts? Anyone been there?
> 
> I'm just bidding to take on the account, so it doesn't affect me. I just dont think I would ever do that. Association basically paid for the service twice.


This is the way it works in residential construction and should be the same for commercial 
He has no right to take his supplies back and can be sued for doing so and face criminal and financial charges. What he can do if they followed the rules is if it's been 120 days they can place a Leon against the property and take them to court and will win. Yes the company paid the general already but that is not the subs problem. You can win as a sub as long as your ducks are in a row and paperwork is done. Then the company has to go back after the contractor and recoup costs of they can.


----------



## Ranger620

Truck update. Leaning towards ford diesel unless I stumble across a deal I can't pass up. Not done looking yet still tire kicking also have to see who's running the best specials on financing


----------



## mnlefty

SnowGuy73;2015809 said:


> Nice reds by Marshall, bet they won't last to the metro.


And more reds behind the reds, but I suspect you're correct, will fizzle down to orange west of the metro and be no more than yellow when it hits.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2015822 said:


> Truck update. Leaning towards ford diesel unless I stumble across a deal I can't pass up. Not done looking yet still tire kicking also have to see who's running the best specials on financing


There sweet trucks.

Talk to quality's dad he will treat you well


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;2015814 said:


> So a irrigation contactor who was owed money as a sub from the lawn care company that went out of biz pulled atleast 2 rpzs from associations last week due to lack of payment from the lawn care company.
> 
> Lawns burned up pretty good. Yesterday the rpz was reinstalled at one association as they paid the sub directly.
> 
> It's a crappy situation but that sub I don't think has any legal right to take it or demand payment from the association. It's was contracted by the lawn company not the irrigation company so I wouldnt think there is much of a way to collect.
> 
> Thoughts? Anyone been there?
> 
> I'm just bidding to take on the account, so it doesn't affect me. I just dont think I would ever do that. Association basically paid for the service twice.


Yeahhhhhhhh... Don't know if I'd do that personally...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2015824 said:


> There sweet trucks.
> 
> Talk to quality's dad he will treat you well


I'll second that


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;2015821 said:


> This is the way it works in residential construction and should be the same for commercial
> He has no right to take his supplies back and can be sued for doing so and face criminal and financial charges. What he can do if they followed the rules is if it's been 120 days they can place a Leon against the property and take them to court and will win. Yes the company paid the general already but that is not the subs problem. You can win as a sub as long as your ducks are in a row and paperwork is done. Then the company has to go back after the contractor and recoup costs of they can.


Most of the large companies we work for require a Lien Waiver before we get paid. Wouldn't that eliminate the subs chances of going after the Property owner?


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;2015828 said:


> Most of the large companies we work for require a Lien Waiver before we get paid. Wouldn't that eliminate the subs chances of going after the Property owner?


No because the Lein waiver is given to the general the general will give one to the property owner. Some property owners are trying to get the Lein from the sub. Never give them one unless you have been paid. Also give waiver of Lein upon receiving the check. Not always the case and we fall back into the routine of everyone paying cause money is loose again but you still run into those dead beats


----------



## Ranger620

You should always prelein a property as a general or sub just smart business.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2015824 said:


> There sweet trucks.
> 
> Talk to quality's dad he will treat you well


I talked to him last winter/spring. I know where his price will be or close to it. I don't wanna bug to many people till I get everything set just right plus I just wanna trade my truck in and not deal with it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Speaking of liens, got my retainage two days ago.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sammy's Pizza in **** Rapids. Ordered too much food if anyone is hungry.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2015834 said:


> Sammy's Pizza in **** Rapids. Ordered too much food if anyone is hungry.


Starving!.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Red going orange.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2015837 said:


> Starving!.......


You have a cafe in your town.


----------



## snowman55

And let the bs begin


----------



## CityGuy

Light rain and thunder here.


----------



## Ranger620

snowman55;2015842 said:


> And let the bs begin


You watching the debate?


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;2015841 said:


> You have a cafe in your town.


That's not a very nice thing to say about Waverly.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;2015845 said:


> You watching the debate?


I am. .........


----------



## snowman55

If only they truly did what they say they would.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;2015842 said:


> And let the bs begin


The fact that all of the closed company's accounts found out yesterday the closed company no longer exists?


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;2015846 said:


> That's not a very nice thing to say about Waverly.


It is kind of a cafe' hole...


----------



## SnowGuy73

I hear thunder.


----------



## cbservicesllc

snowman55;2015848 said:


> If only they truly did what they say they would.


Unfortunately I think Trump is the only one that would... Lobbyists pocket change isn't gonna matter to him...


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;2015847 said:


> I am. .........


Here too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I hope Trump wins.


----------



## SSS Inc.

This is really entertaining.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;2015857 said:


> This is really entertaining.


No cable here....


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2015855 said:


> I hope Trump wins.


Remember Ventura?

What a cafe show that turned out to be!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2015855 said:


> I hope Trump wins.


Doh K.......


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2015855 said:


> I hope Trump wins.


I'm going with that. Why not something different? What we have now doesn't cut it try something radical see what happens


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2015859 said:


> Remember Ventura?
> 
> What a cafe show that turned out to be!


Exact reason why. Rock the boat.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If there was ever a perfect storm for Trump to win it would be this election cycle.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2015863 said:


> If there was ever a perfect storm for Trump to win it would be this election cycle.


Absolutely...


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2015862 said:


> Exact reason why. Rock the boat.


I like Trump as a business man and tv guy.

If he's our president we look like clowns. and can't be taken serious by other countries. Merica


----------



## albhb3

TKLAWN;2015866 said:


> I like Trump as a business man and tv guy.
> 
> If he's our president we look like clowns. and can't be taken serious by other countries. Merica


pssst we already do besides trumppy sure does donate to the left coast cause hes a wolf in sheeps clothing


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;2015866 said:


> I like Trump as a business man and tv guy.
> 
> If he's our president we look like clowns. and can't be taken serious by other countries. Merica


And we can be taken seriously as a country with the clown in charge now?


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;2015867 said:


> pssst we already do besides trumppy sure does donate to the left coast cause hes a wolf in sheeps clothing


This.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Steady rain here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Back up to 1-2" possible tonight.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Megyn Kellys earrings are captivating tonight.  So sparkly.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;2015846 said:


> That's not a very nice thing to say about Waverly.


Well it is called the Waverly Cafe.


----------



## albhb3

odds that the twins don't loose 90 games my god there terrible best thing that could happen to them is get sold


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2015872 said:


> Back up to 1-2" possible tonight.


Same here.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2015855 said:


> I hope Trump wins.


I'd personally like to see Walker win.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Lightning!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;2015882 said:


> I'd personally like to see Walker win.


Not CityGuy. He hates Walker.


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;2015884 said:


> Not CityGuy. He hates Walker.


:laughing: most likely true


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;2015882 said:


> I'd personally like to see Walker win.


I'd be ok with that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;2015885 said:


> :laughing: most likely true


Confrimed, last year.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2015872 said:


> Back up to 1-2" possible tonight.


Mine went down and the rain chance went down to 30% for tomorrow. I have some ugly looking storms headed this way


----------



## Bill1090

I have a bad feeling we won't get any down here. Lawns are brown.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;2015824 said:


> There sweet trucks.
> 
> Talk to quality's dad he will treat you well


And make sure he gets a lunch out of quality too if he does


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2015889 said:


> Mine went down and the rain chance went down to 30% for tomorrow. I have some ugly looking storms headed this way


I'm up to 80% (as its raining) and 1-2" before 10:00.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;2015893 said:


> I'm up to 80% (as its raining) and 1-2" before 10:00.


90% here and 1-2" also.

60% tomorrow before 9am

Up to 50% for Sunday.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2015891 said:


> And make sure he gets a lunch out of quality too if he does


I still have to get mine...


----------



## Drakeslayer

SnowGuy73;2015872 said:


> Back up to 1-2" possible tonight.


I'm not far away and I'm at .75-1" tonight. Also 80% chance while it raining.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2015822 said:


> Truck update. Leaning towards ford diesel unless I stumble across a deal I can't pass up. Not done looking yet still tire kicking also have to see who's running the best specials on financing


Call my dad,you wont be bugging him trust me


----------



## qualitycut

Little 6 got me tonight, had it for a bit but only lefy down 350


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2015900 said:


> Little 6 got me tonight, had it for a bit but only lefy down 350


I never have any luck there


----------



## NorthernProServ

Dahl says heaviest rain after midnight


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2015899 said:


> Call my dad,you wont be bugging him trust me


Very true... I exchanged a ton of phone calls and emails with him Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2015904 said:


> Very true... I exchanged a ton of phone calls and emails with him Thumbs Up


Yea he doesn't care he would rather exchange yhose than the other bs ones


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2015902 said:


> I never have any luck there


Was up 1500 down to 100 left out of 1k and left with 650. Thats a win in my book. Now at the pointe


----------



## Polarismalibu

It's not called mistake lake for nothing


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2015899 said:


> Call my dad,you wont be bugging him trust me


He will have to do a search for a 15. I will find the one I want then go from there. If I'm going new I want specific color combos. Staying away from tan interior and only like a few colors I'll get there eventually


----------



## Ranger620

I didn't see any clear winner in the debate. However I missed the earlier debate and Carly florins former ceo of HP crushed everyone see what her numbers do. Might have to go look that debate up


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2015910 said:


> He will have to do a search for a 15. I will find the one I want then go from there. If I'm going new I want specific color combos. Staying away from tan interior and only like a few colors I'll get there eventually


He can type what you want into a computer and find it in 5 min


----------



## qualitycut

I dvrd it, so tomorrow when im hungover i can watch it


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2015914 said:


> I dvrd it, so tomorrow when im hungover i can watch it


Might make you throw up or your headache worse


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2015915 said:


> Might make you throw up or your headache worse


Whatever, seriously call my dad tomorrow and tell him what you want and he will find it for you, he enjoys those kind of calls.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2015913 said:


> He can type what you want into a computer and find it in 5 min


This... and they'll go a couple states away if they have to...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2015918 said:


> This... and they'll go a couple states away if they have to...


Yeaaaa cb knows whats going on. Hes trying yo find my buddy a 450


----------



## Polarismalibu

Any recommendation on a wheeler plow?


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2015922 said:


> Any recommendation on a wheeler plow?


Idk if that 570 can push snow!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2015923 said:


> Idk if that 570 can push snow!!!


Just because I don't have a death trap like yours don't mean I can't push some snow with it. Lol


----------



## qualitycut

200 bucks for dry drivers from prior lake to inver grove FYI


----------



## Polarismalibu

Heavy down pour here. Gonna be real wet in the morning


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2015929 said:


> Heavy down pour here. Gonna be real wet in the morning


Same, only lasted about 10 minutes here.


----------



## CityGuy

Windy here.


----------



## CityGuy

The caller thinks the elderly person who fell out of bed is confused, they should see firefighters at 200 in the morning.


----------



## CityGuy

70° humid and windy.


----------



## Polarismalibu

And another down pour


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2015935 said:


> And another down pour


Done out here for now.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2015919 said:


> Yeaaaa cb knows whats going on. Hes trying yo find my buddy a 450


There's a 550 tilt bed in er


----------



## SnowGuy73

70° cloudy light breeze.


----------



## Polarismalibu

It's way to wet this sucks


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dewy and wet.


----------



## SnowGuy73

1" of rain here.


----------



## CityGuy

67° sunny, breezey


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2015932 said:


> The caller thinks the elderly person who fell out of bed is confused, they should see firefighters at 200 in the morning.


Speaking of confused, just had one of those moments where i woke up and didn't know where i was


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2015960 said:


> Speaking of confused, just had one of those moments where i woke up and didn't know where i was


just wait till you get to my age... its all downhhill:crying:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sweating my sack off already.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2015964 said:


> Sweating my sack off already.


Nice, just what i needed to hear.


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;2015963 said:


> just wait till you get to my age... its all downhhill:crying:


Whats your age?


----------



## Bill1090

Just got done raining.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2015967 said:


> Whats your age?


26 but I tell everybody that


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2015966 said:


> Nice, just what i needed to hear.


This.............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

5" of rain just outside of Big Lake.

I guess we just don't have gentle, 1/4-1/2" rains anymore.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sitting in the truck at the first park I have to mow, hard to get going this morning.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2015974 said:


> 5" of rain just outside of Big Lake.
> 
> I guess we just don't have gentle, 1/4-1/2" rains anymore.


1/2" in the gauge this morning...:waving:


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2015975 said:


> Sitting in the truck at the first park I have to mow, hard to get going this morning.


Same, but I'm about 6 properties in...


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2015975 said:


> Sitting in the truck at the first park I have to mow, hard to get going this morning.


I over slept this morning...best hour of sleep I have had in weeks. xysport


----------



## Doughboy12

Rumor has it the second wave of "cutbacks" is due in on Monday.
(I was told I was still safe...for now, and I never trust that.)

Wish me luck....plz.


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;2015974 said:


> 5" of rain just outside of Big Lake.
> 
> I guess we just don't have gentle, 1/4-1/2" rains anymore.


to bad most probably ran off


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;2015979 said:


> Rumor has it the second wave of "cutbacks" is due in on Monday.
> (I was told I was still safe...for now, and I never trust that.)
> 
> Wish me luck....plz.


What do you do for a living?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

albhb3;2015980 said:


> to bad most probably ran off


That's the point. Why we see such quick dryness of the grass onces the initial greening takes place.

Same as people that run irrigation for 10 minutes every day rather than 25 every other. Doesn't soak in.

I suppose. Better get to work. Neighbors will probably wonder why there's a guy sitting in a truck at the park. It's on a dead end, only 2 houses and the park here.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2015975 said:


> Sitting in the truck at the first park I have to mow, hard to get going this morning.


I wasn't going to work today but customer had a tree go down across driveway. Cafe


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2015983 said:


> What do you do for a living?


Pillsbury. ......


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;2015986 said:


> Pillsbury. ......


He giggles?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

First 10 minute park took an hour. Still looks like crap.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2015992 said:


> First 10 minute park took an hour. Still looks like crap.


Dont do a crappy job then. Duh


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2015976 said:


> 1/2" in the gauge this morning...:waving:


Same here....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2015995 said:


> Dont do a crappy job then. Duh


Gotta cut your losses somewhere.

Gonna be bouncing around Wyoming this morning trying to find work that's dry.

Then find stuff that needs to be mowed.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2015997 said:


> Gotta cut your losses somewhere.
> 
> Gonna be bouncing around Wyoming this morning trying to find work that's dry.
> 
> Then find stuff that needs to be mowed.


Pun intended?


----------



## CityGuy

Norwood Teague resigned as AD at the U this morning.


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2015996 said:


> Same here....


Not that far from you and I had 1 3/8" in the gauge this morning


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bought a Husqvarna 580bts backpack blower this am


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2015998 said:


> Pun intended?


Always..............


----------



## qualitycut

So only thing worse than cutting a tree hungover os cutting a tree intangled in vines hungover


----------



## ryde307

Just got done pouring 16 yards of concrete for our parking lot. Should have 24 yards left and we will have a new lot.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2016000 said:


> Not that far from you and I had 1 3/8" in the gauge this morning


Weird.....


----------



## mnlefty

Anybody know what the real scoop is with Goetz? Boss just said he saw one of their trucks running around with a full crew... still going or somebody already bought some and using their equipment to stay/get caught up?


----------



## Drakeslayer

mnlefty;2016014 said:


> Anybody know what the real scoop is with Goetz? Boss just said he saw one of their trucks running around with a full crew... still going or somebody already bought some and using their equipment to stay/get caught up?


A lot of stuff on auction right now including office furniture.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Yet another job I'm getting screwed on because of weather and construction. Bring on the snow cafe this summer


----------



## djagusch

mnlefty;2016014 said:


> Anybody know what the real scoop is with Goetz? Boss just said he saw one of their trucks running around with a full crew... still going or somebody already bought some and using their equipment to stay/get caught up?


I saw a truck running around yesterday in forest lake with a single mower on it while talking to a account they had.

My guess is that some equipment and trucks were bought by someone with hand picked accounts that the bank approved. What's left is stuff that the buyer didn't want or wasn't in the service area.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Birch Lawn has picked some accounts / equipment.


----------



## Bill1090

Holy humid batman!


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2016020 said:


> Holy humid batman!


I cant tell if i got rained on or just that sweaty.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2016021 said:


> I cant tell if i got rained on or just that sweaty.


I want to believe sweaty.... <3


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2016022 said:


> I want to believe sweaty.... <3


Well that escalated quickly!


----------



## Bill1090

I can't believe how much standing water there is after only 1/2" of rain.


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;2016009 said:


> Just got done pouring 16 yards of concrete for our parking lot. Should have 24 yards left and we will have a new lot.


Does not sound like fun today.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2016022 said:


> I want to believe sweaty.... <3


Ummmm is that a heart?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2016026 said:


> Ummmm is that a heart?


Easier than typing xoxoxo.


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;2016026 said:


> Ummmm is that a heart?


It's a closet door opening.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Shop has never been this clean sense I moved in. Ran out of things to fix and clean.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2016029 said:


> It's a closet door opening.


ha i see what you did there


----------



## Polarismalibu

ryde307;2016029 said:


> It's a closet door opening.


Ahhh that's a good one!


----------



## qualitycut

Nap time. . .


----------



## CityGuy

Lawn mower, driveway edges for real coating tomorrow if 5he rain will hold off. Productive morning.


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;2016035 said:


> Lawn mower, driveway edges for real coating tomorrow if 5he rain will hold off. Productive morning.


Have you been hanging out with Quality? ?


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2016036 said:


> Have you been hanging out with Quality? ?


Ha, right?


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2016029 said:


> It's a closet door opening.


:laughing: :salute:


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2016035 said:


> Lawn mower, driveway edges for real coating tomorrow if 5he rain will hold off. Productive morning.


I guess it's 5 o'clock in Montrose


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2016039 said:


> I guess it's 5 o'clock in Montrose


It is after a 100 am wake up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2016029 said:


> It's a closet door opening.


Hahahahaha!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2016035 said:


> Lawn mower, driveway edges for real coating tomorrow if 5he rain will hold off. Productive morning.


Got a 12 pack down too or what?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Cafe this. 

It's the weekend.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;2016048 said:


> Cafe this.
> 
> It's the weekend.


This.........


----------



## SnowGuy73

EAB in chisago county.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;2016052 said:


> EAB in chisago county.


Lwnr's fault i bet


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2016053 said:


> Lwnr's fault i bet


All that dang firewood...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2016054 said:


> All that dang firewood...


Never said I voluntarily gave up Firewood.


----------



## Deershack

Looking for a back pack blower for my home use. Anyone got a decent one they are looking to move?


----------



## unit28

This Afternoon back home

Sunny and hot, with a high near 104. Heat index values as high as 107. South wind around 10 mph.



Won't see 60* Temps at night until September.....maybe


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2016049 said:


> This.........


You have work to do tonight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Highs in the 80s next 7 days....


----------



## CityGuy

Just got back from the dentist. Nothing to report. See you in 6 months.


----------



## CityGuy

Hear is all ready for tonight's burn. Ready and waiting to go.


----------



## Bill1090

Steamy now that the suns out.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;2016059 said:


> Highs in the 80s next 7 days....


Awesome......I'm sure with high humidity too.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2016061 said:


> Hear is all ready for tonight's burn. Ready and waiting to go.


stop drinking!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;2016059 said:


> Highs in the 80s next 7 days....


And dew points above 60° as well....


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;2016063 said:


> Awesome......I'm sure with high humidity too.


Sucks, a.c. back on and all...


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;2016066 said:


> Sucks, a.c. back on and all...


Turned it on this morning


----------



## NorthernProServ

Just delivered 20 yards of cedar mulch, made 500 bucks in 2 hours.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;2016067 said:


> Turned it on this morning


Same here, unfortunately.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2016068 said:


> Just delivered 20 yards of cedar mulch, made 500 bucks in 2 hours.


You charged 500 just for delivery?


----------



## Polarismalibu

$250 a load damn that's good money


----------



## Green Grass

Diesel $2.39


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2016071 said:


> $250 a load damn that's good money


Pay $35 / yard, charge $60 + $125 / load delivery?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2016075 said:


> Pay $35 / yard, charge $60 + $125 / load delivery?


Sounded like $500 was made just off delivery. If I had my sides on my trailer that would be one trip. Two without the sides.

Can't complain about that


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;2016071 said:


> $250 a load damn that's good money


they needed it dropped into separate 5 yard piles around the house, so a little work but not bad. It was a farm house so they did not care with driving right around the house to drop it next to the landscaping.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;2016076 said:


> Sounded like $500 was made just off delivery. If I had my sides on my trailer that would be one trip. Two without the sides.
> 
> Can't complain about that


Yes one trip.


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;2016078 said:


> Yes one trip.


Good way to end a Friday!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2016064 said:


> stop drinking!!


Just water my man.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2016080 said:


> Just water my man.


You must have the water bottle and vodka bottle confused


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2016066 said:


> Sucks, a.c. back on and all...


Mine is too. Baby kinda sets that for us. She gets hot and sweaty and back on it goes.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2016081 said:


> You must have the water bottle and vodka bottle confused


I wish. My phone updated and now I type and see 1 thing and it sends what it wants. Does the same on email and texts. Not sure yet how to fix it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'd be taking $300 of the $500 straight to the casino tonight. Knowing full well I woulda been happy with just the $200 in the first place.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2016084 said:


> I'd be taking $300 of the $500 straight to the casino tonight. Knowing full well I woulda been happy with just the $200 in the first place.


True that!!!!


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2016084 said:


> I'd be taking $300 of the $500 straight to the casino tonight. Knowing full well I woulda been happy with just the $200 in the first place.


That's not the quality way.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2016077 said:


> they needed it dropped into separate 5 yard piles around the house, so a little work but not bad. It was a farm house so they did not care with driving right around the house to drop it next to the landscaping.


So 500 for just delivery or did that include the mulch?


----------



## TKLAWN

I remembered today why I hate landscaping!

Mulch, fabric, edging no thanks! I'll stick to mowing


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2016084 said:


> I'd be taking $300 of the $500 straight to the casino tonight. Knowing full well I woulda been happy with just the $200 in the first place.


hmmmmmm........


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2016087 said:


> So 500 for just delivery or did that include the mulch?


Plus the mulch


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;2016059 said:


> Highs in the 80s next 7 days....


Still no 90* Temps here


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2016090 said:


> Plus the mulch


Holy, how did you get someone to pay 500 just for delivery?


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2016088 said:


> I remembered today why I hate landscaping!
> 
> Mulch, fabric, edging no thanks! I'll stick to mowing


Probably looks like cafe too.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2016055 said:


> Never said I voluntarily gave up Firewood.


Hahahahaha


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2016068 said:


> Just delivered 20 yards of cedar mulch, made 500 bucks in 2 hours.


Drinking Money! Thumbs Up

Er -Wedding Money?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Deershack;2016056 said:


> Looking for a back pack blower for my home use. Anyone got a decent one they are looking to move?


Had my sthil I sold


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2016091 said:


> Still no 90* Temps here


89 and 70 dew point is cafein' close enough for me!


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2016096 said:


> Had my sthil I sold


So that would be a No from Jim


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2016096 said:


> Had my sthil I sold


That helps.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Paid $2.34 for gas yesterday in Fridley.



PM'd Deershack back on a blower I had, but never heard from him again. Hope he's okay.


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2016097 said:


> 89 and 70 dew point is cafein' close enough for me!


Yesterday was 68* at 330pm..cool rain
Today was 78.

More cool rain on the way


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2016092 said:


> Holy, how did you get someone to pay 500 just for delivery?


Good question.....I bid it high with not knowing how/where they wanted it dumped into multiple spots. They also wanted it in a pinch, looked at it last night and they needed it today. I must have been the only one that could have got it to them that quick.


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2016095 said:


> Drinking Money! Thumbs Up
> 
> Er -Wedding Money?


Haha, probably the latter of the two :/


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2016100 said:


> Paid $2.34 for gas yesterday in Fridley.
> 
> PM'd Deershack back on a blower I had, but never heard from him again. Hope he's okay.


We have all seen the blowers you try and pawn off on here


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2016103 said:


> Good question.....I bid it high with not knowing how/where they wanted it dumped into multiple spots. They also wanted it in a pinch, looked at it last night and they needed it today. I must have been the only one that could have got it to them that quick.


Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I think its bed time.


----------



## mnlefty

If anybody is looking for me there's a strong chance I'll be belly up to the big wheel at Cowboy Jacks in Bloomington tonight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnlefty;2016108 said:


> If anybody is looking for me there's a strong chance I'll be belly up to the big wheel at Cowboy Jacks in Bloomington tonight.


Nice!

I didn't get invited..


----------



## unit28

Going shopping @ 20, hundred Oclock

Need more donuts ......


----------



## unit28

mnlefty;2016108 said:


> If anybody is looking for me there's a strong chance I'll be belly up to the big wheel at Cowboy Jacks in Bloomington tonight.


Lmn22 said hello


----------



## unit28

Game fair tomorrow


----------



## unit28

Severe thunderstorm warning for...
Northwestern clay county in northwestern minnesota...
Northeastern cass county in southeastern north dakota...

* until 745 pm cdt


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm at Stella's in Forest Lake for my mom's 78th birthday.


----------



## qualitycut

mnlefty;2016108 said:


> If anybody is looking for me there's a strong chance I'll be belly up to the big wheel at Cowboy Jacks in Bloomington tonight.


Take her easy there fella, starting to sound like me.


----------



## Ranger620

unit28;2016112 said:


> Game fair tomorrow


I was thinking of going tomorrow just not sure yet


----------



## unit28

Ranger620;2016116 said:


> I was thinking of going tomorrow just not sure yet


I walked out two years ago when Scott threinin didn't show up to do a goose calling seminar. I was p'od.......


----------



## mnlefty

SnowGuy73;2016109 said:


> Nice!
> 
> I didn't get invited..


Neither did I, so I'll crash the joint.



qualitycut;2016115 said:


> Take her easy there fella, starting to sound like me.


Just another night or two till the wife and kids come home, gotta get my time in. They've been at her mom and dads lake place for just over a week now.


----------



## djagusch

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/grd/5161532669.html

If some one is looking for a decent priced 48" ztr this would be it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

We are going to the game fair tomorrow too


----------



## Bill1090

What's this game fair and where is it?


----------



## SnowGuy73

I haven't been there in years.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;2016121 said:


> What's this game fair and where is it?


Its at Target Center and features (like the name sounds) board games and such. Checkers, chess, backgammon are the big draws but some of the newer games like Farkel and Hungry Hungry hippos etc are explored. A great look at history of said games, innovations, and a good overview of games and their correlation to pop culture. Hope that helps. I go every year.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2016124 said:


> Its at Target Center and features (like the name sounds) board games and such. Checkers, chess, backgammon are the big draws but some of the newer games like Farkel and Hungry Hungry hippos etc are explored. A great look at history of said games, innovations, and a good overview of games and their correlation to pop culture. Hope that helps. I go every year.


Allllllllways...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

djagusch;2016119 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/grd/5161532669.html
> 
> If some one is looking for a decent priced 48" ztr this would be it.


Messaged him. Thanks


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I may be willing to sell my echo 770 after using the Husqvarna


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;2016121 said:


> What's this game fair and where is it?


It's at Armstrong ranch in Ramsey. Dog/hunting expo essentially. They have dog and shooting competitions and hunting gear for sale.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;2016129 said:


> It's at Armstrong ranch in Ramsey. Dog/hunting expo essentially. They have dog and shooting competitions and hunting gear for sale.


You couldn't at least wait for a response???


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2016130 said:


> You couldn't at least wait for a response???


This, hahaha


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;2016131 said:


> this, hahaha


x2............


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2016128 said:


> I may be willing to sell my echo 770 after using the Husqvarna


H or T?....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2016133 said:


> H or T?....


H. Damn spell check took the h away


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;2016124 said:


> Its at Target Center and features (like the name sounds) board games and such. Checkers, chess, backgammon are the big draws but some of the newer games like Farkel and Hungry Hungry hippos etc are explored. A great look at history of said games, innovations, and a good overview of games and their correlation to pop culture. Hope that helps. I go every year.


Probably hot nerdy chick's there then!


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;2016129 said:


> It's at Armstrong ranch in Ramsey. Dog/hunting expo essentially. They have dog and shooting competitions and hunting gear for sale.


Kinda figured. Neat!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2016134 said:


> H. Damn spell check took the h away


What are you asking?

Someone was just saying today they needed one.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;2016135 said:


> Probably hot nerdy chick's there then!


Ya baby!......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2016137 said:


> What are you asking?
> 
> Someone was just saying today they needed one.


At least 250. It's a damn good and fast bkower. If the 580bts wasn't bigger and more power I'd stay echo


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;2016130 said:


> You couldn't at least wait for a response???


My bad man my bad lol


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2016124 said:


> Its at Target Center and features (like the name sounds) board games and such. Checkers, chess, backgammon are the big draws but some of the newer games like Farkel and Hungry Hungry hippos etc are explored. A great look at history of said games, innovations, and a good overview of games and their correlation to pop culture. Hope that helps. I go every year.


Lol i was going to type the same thing


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2016142 said:


> Lol i was going to type the same thing


I still want to know if anyone has played Farkel before.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;2016143 said:


> I still want to know if anyone has played Farkel before.


Who hasn't played that


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2016144 said:


> Who hasn't played that


This. Seems at some holiday or another we're playing


----------



## CityGuy

Another house burn successful. Almost got Green Grass his first lead instructor roll until the ambulance had to leave.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2016140 said:


> At least 250. It's a damn good and fast bkower. If the 580bts wasn't bigger and more power I'd stay echo


Copy that.

I'll pass along the info.


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;2016123 said:


> I haven't been there in years.


Wanted to take the pup,
but she's to old now


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;2016150 said:


> Wanted to take the pup,
> but she's to old now


Old enough for the dock jump, or too old for the dock jump?


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;2016143 said:


> I still want to know if anyone has played Farkel before.


No but the wife has it. Long story.


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;2016151 said:


> Old enough for the dock jump, or too old for the dock jump?


Almost 12

She has a good nose, not prone to allergies. 
I want to run her through the pheasant test.

We rescued her when she was 4months old, as we were leaving after adopting her they gave us her pedigree papers

All field champions


----------



## qualitycut

So just got maybe the best job offer ever. Concrete/ construction work 27 an hr here and in winter they go to Hawaii 37 an hr


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2016158 said:


> So just got maybe the best job offer ever. Concrete/ construction work 27 an hr here and in winter they go to Hawaii 37 an hr


Minus it being concrete that sounds sweet!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2016158 said:


> So just got maybe the best job offer ever. Concrete/ construction work 27 an hr here and in winter they go to Hawaii 37 an hr


$37 / hour in Hawaii is like $17 here.

It's WAY expensive there.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2016162 said:


> $37 / hour in Hawaii is like $17 here.
> 
> It's WAY expensive there.


Umm perdium no hotel pay. Sounds sweet to me


----------



## qualitycut

Was debating what to charge the customer today for the tree and he texted me a little bit ago and said looked good so adding 200


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2016164 said:


> Was debating what to charge the customer today for the tree and he texted me a little bit ago and said looked good so adding 200


Nice!!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Was locked out of the house, good thing my old skid ramp was there, needed it to break the door down


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2016168 said:


> Was locked out of the house, good thing my old skid ramp was there, needed it to break the door down


Weird I got locked out of the garage door. I'll i needed was a screw driver though. No damage. A skid ramp would cafe something up good lol


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2016169 said:


> Weird I got locked out of the garage door. I'll i needed was a screw driver though. No damage. A skid ramp would cafe something up good lol


i broke the handle off with a paver didnt work so took a skid ramp and broke it open, sill post a pic tomorrow.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2016168 said:


> Was locked out of the house, good thing my old skid ramp was there, needed it to break the door down


My dad used to lock himself out all the time. Then I had to come over to take a screen out and crawl through a window. Luckily he kept his bedroom window open. This was on the second level and always at night. Don't have to worry now. He doesn't live on the farm anymore. I do.


----------



## CityGuy

67° mostly cloudy


----------



## SnowGuy73

69° few clouds calm.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light dew.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2016173 said:


> My dad used to lock himself out all the time. Then I had to come over to take a screen out and crawl through a window. Luckily he kept his bedroom window open. This was on the second level and always at night. Don't have to worry now. He doesn't live on the farm anymore. I do.


Problem was truck and keys are at my cousins and my parents let my dogs out and locked the basement door i never lock.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2016177 said:


> Light dew.


Pretty heavy dew down here. No wind at all


----------



## CityGuy

Cody on 9 says off and on showers today that will be hit or miss. 
The question of the hour is do I chance it and deal the driveway or wait? 
Bucket says 24 hours of dry weather.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2016179 said:


> Pretty heavy dew down here. No wind at all


Light wind here, 5 maybe 10 mph at best.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Who armor all thier leather seats?


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2016182 said:


> Who armor all thier leather seats?


I use plede wood spray on dash and what not because it doesn't allow dust to stick to it and gives it the same shine.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2016183 said:


> I use plede wood spray on dash and what not because it doesn't allow dust to stick to it and gives it the same shine.


I'm talking the seats specifically


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2016184 said:


> I'm talking the seats specifically


I find armor all too slick


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2016185 said:


> I find armor all too slick


Have to take my dad's 15 some place and can hardly ride in it. I slide all over even with the seat belt on. I about fall on my arse when getting out


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Gas 2.26 in west concord. Yesterday it was 2.45


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2016184 said:


> I'm talking the seats specifically


I have not tried this but you you could try Mothers Restorer.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sprinkles here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2016185 said:


> I find armor all too slick


This..........


----------



## TKLAWN

Holy cafe, way too much tap beer last night.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sun poking out now.


----------



## snowman55

Mcguires leather conditioner


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2016200 said:


>


Guess the new Ferris stays on the trailer until the dew is COMPLETELY burned off.


----------



## CityGuy

Light sprinkles.


----------



## CityGuy

Guess I'll get my inside stuff done today.


----------



## CityGuy

4 hours and no smokes. Going to be a long day.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Just saw a group of 20 or so of new chargers headed south on 52 just north of cannon falls. Tons of atvs on trailers as well in cannon falls. What the heck is going on?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Belinda shows highs near 90 for Wednesday and Thursday.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2016200 said:


>


Holy cow....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2016208 said:


> Belinda shows highs near 90 for Wednesday and Thursday.


Yuck.............


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2016210 said:


> Yuck.............


Agreed.......


----------



## mnlefty

Had a 5 minute downpour just now...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2016200 said:


>


Looks like a few cub tanks I saw mowing. And they say exmarks are bad when wet


----------



## jimslawnsnow

In qualitycut town


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2016206 said:


> 4 hours and no smokes. Going to be a long day.


You have a lot of long days. You shouldn't have anything left on your to do list with all the long days you endure.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## unit28

cloudy Thursday and low 80's?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2016214 said:


> In qualitycut town


Keep driving.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2016201 said:


> Guess the new Ferris stays on the trailer until the dew is COMPLETELY burned off.


Mine did that for a little bit when i got it, way better now.


----------



## CityGuy

FML, my in-laws just showed up at the door.


----------



## CityGuy

71° cloudy with mist.


----------



## unit28

Current wind chill map

.....we're comin'.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2016221 said:


> FML, my in-laws just showed up at the door.


You must have crappy in-laws... I literally have never thought partially of that statement about mine


----------



## djagusch

cbservicesllc;2016224 said:


> You must have crappy in-laws... I literally have never thought partially of that statement about mine


For some reason there is more to this story I think. If I remember right they live pretty far away (over an hr). Nobody drives over an hr just to stop by without another distination in mind or a phone call prior asking if they will be home. I'm guessing they call the wife and let her know they will be coming by.

FWIW, I like the in laws coming over. They entertain the 4 kids so the wife and I get a break.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2016224 said:


> You must have crappy in-laws... I literally have never thought partially of that statement about mine


I can't stand my mil. I hear the Same stories every time she is here.
Fil is not to bad.
Just frustrating that they showed up unannounced. Had plan's of getting stuff done today. Doesn't help with quitting smoking today either.

Guess I'll spend my day in the garage cleaning up for the party next weekend.


----------



## CityGuy

djagusch;2016225 said:


> For some reason there is more to this story I think. If I remember right they live pretty far away (over an hr). Nobody drives over an hr just to stop by without another distination in mind or a phone call prior asking if they will be home. I'm guessing they call the wife and let her know they will be coming by.
> 
> FWIW, I like the in laws coming over. They entertain the 4 kids so the wife and I get a break.


They live in Brainerd and the wife is not happy either that they showed up.


----------



## djagusch

CityGuy;2016227 said:


> They live in Brainerd and the wife is not happy either that they showed up.


So tell them you and the family were just leaving to go to the store and leave. Do what you normally do. They will get the hint or tell them flat out that they are messing up the weekend.

I just dont get how they know you will be home before driving 2.5 hrs to your place.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2016216 said:


>


How long since that has been mowed?


----------



## CityGuy

djagusch;2016228 said:


> So tell them you and the family were just leaving to go to the store and leave. Do what you normally do. They will get the hint or tell them flat out that they are messing up the weekend.
> 
> I just dont get how they know you will be home before driving 2.5 hrs to your place.


This is the second time one or both just "dropped by". They just left because the kid threw a tantrum. 
I just told the wife that is the last time they will do that. Call first or your not coming in. She agrees.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2016216 said:


>


Wow!......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2016233 said:


> How long since that has been mowed?


Last Saturday.

Full of Annual Blue Grass which is now sprouting.

To be fair, my old Ferris nor the Exmark I had with me did much better.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2016226 said:


> I can't stand my mil. I hear the Same stories every time she is here.
> Fil is not to bad.
> Just frustrating that they showed up unannounced. Had plan's of getting stuff done today. Doesn't help with quitting smoking today either.
> 
> Guess I'll spend my day in the garage cleaning up for the party next weekend.


Im going on 16 days. My parents live 2 miles away and even call before they stop by.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2016234 said:


> This is the second time one or both just "dropped by". They just left because the kid threw a tantrum.
> I just told the wife that is the last time they will do that. Call first or your not coming in. She agrees.


You should probably let them know that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2016239 said:


> Im going on 16 days. My parents live 2 miles away and even call before they stop by.


Mine (both parents and MIL) literally live next door, not in the same house, one next door, one behind, but they don't even just pop in.


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;2016225 said:


> For some reason there is more to this story I think. If I remember right they live pretty far away (over an hr). Nobody drives over an hr just to stop by without another distination in mind or a phone call prior asking if they will be home. I'm guessing they call the wife and let her know they will be coming by.
> 
> FWIW, I like the in laws coming over. They entertain the 4 kids so the wife and I get a break.


That's possible, mine live 5 min away, they stop by all the time, once in awhile they swing in unannounced, but they are sensitive to what we're doing... My feelings are very similar to your last 2 sentences...


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2016243 said:


> That's possible, mine live 5 min away, they stop by all the time, once in awhile they swing in unannounced, but they are sensitive to what we're doing... My feelings are very similar to your last 2 sentences...


I love when people come over to take care of the kids I can disappear.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2016242 said:


> Mine (both parents and MIL) literally live next door, not in the same house, one next door, one behind, but they don't even just pop in.


Own little village


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2016245 said:


> Own little village


We prefer the term "compound".


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2016246 said:


> We prefer the term "compound".


O your a cult now?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2016248 said:


> O your a cult now?


See how you react if I ever offer Gatorade on a jobsite????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone here interested in a basically new Western 9.2 V? And what would you give for it?


----------



## CityGuy

Hey Green 1 bag to 4 gallons?


----------



## mnlefty

Full irrigation install solo sucks... just gotta keep reminding myself of the pot o gold at the end of the rainbow.


----------



## unit28

Pendi fall app?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

mnlefty;2016252 said:


> Full irrigation install solo sucks... just gotta keep reminding myself of the pot o gold at the end of the rainbow.


I was talking with djagusch about this yesterday. I have an opportunity to go back to complete solo operation, and pocket more money than I am now for myself.

However, it's nice to be able to say "hey, go trim that over there".


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2016251 said:


> Hey Green 1 bag to 4 gallons?


5 gallons...


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2016259 said:


> 5 gallons...


Ok thanks......


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2016250 said:


> Anyone here interested in a basically new Western 9.2 V? And what would you give for it?


Just the blade? MVP plus?

Assuming it's 9.6 since it's a Western?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nws increased temps for the week again.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;2016266 said:


> Nws increased temps for the week again.


Cafe.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Full sunshine now, she warm!


----------



## Bill1090

Little bit of a chill today!


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2016250 said:


> Anyone here interested in a basically new Western 9.2 V? And what would you give for it?


Sure.

I'll trade my Midweight even up!


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;2016266 said:


> Nws increased temps for the week again.


METGEN is skirting 90's through next weekend


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;2016273 said:


> METGEN is skirting 90's through next weekend


Sucks!......


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2016250 said:


> Anyone here interested in a basically new Western 9.2 V? And what would you give for it?


You ended up with a western? I would be interested in upgrading one to a 9.6'. Blade only I'm assuming?


----------



## djagusch

TKLAWN;2016264 said:


> Just the blade? MVP plus?
> 
> Assuming it's 9.6 since it's a Western?


Oh it would come with a 2013 dodge ram 3500 mount and wiring. I might have the same plow for sale if he loses the race!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2016274 said:


> Sucks!......


This.........


----------



## Bill1090

34 days till the bow opener!

Edit: The Wisconsin one.


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;2016275 said:


> You ended up with a western? I would be interested in upgrading one to a 9.6'. Blade only I'm assuming?


Must be stolen for him to have a quality western plow.


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;2016273 said:


> METGEN is skirting 90's through next weekend


Figures. I have a party next weekend.


----------



## CityGuy

Hey Green you don't happen to have a bean bag game do you?


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2016287 said:


> Figures. I have a party next weekend.


Better make it a pool party


----------



## mnlefty

5 zones done, including valve manifold. Tomorrow is plumbing inside, connect the water to the system, hang the clock and final adjustments. I'm spent.


----------



## mnlefty

LwnmwrMan22;2016255 said:


> I was talking with djagusch about this yesterday. I have an opportunity to go back to complete solo operation, and pocket more money than I am now for myself.
> 
> However, it's nice to be able to say "hey, go trim that over there".


This is true. This weekends project is just a side job, but it's nice to clear about a grand on it instead of a couple hundred in wages. All with the boss' blessing... he hates doing installs these days.

Sure is nice when someone else digs the holes though.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2016288 said:


> Hey Green you don't happen to have a bean bag game do you?


Negative....


----------



## Green Grass

mnlefty;2016291 said:


> 5 zones done, including valve manifold. Tomorrow is plumbing inside, connect the water to the system, hang the clock and final adjustments. I'm spent.


You could finish that today and do nothing tomorrow.


----------



## Green Grass

http://www.kellysolutions.com/erene..._PrimeraOne_PrimeTime_1_3_2012_2_41_44_PM.pdf

Anyone use this or try this?


----------



## unit28

mnlefty;2016291 said:


> 5 zones done, including valve manifold. Tomorrow is plumbing inside, connect the water to the system, hang the clock and final adjustments. I'm spent.


Not a bad day after all


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2016289 said:


> Better make it a pool party


Come on over and start digging.


----------



## SnowGuy73

There is an unbelievable amount of tail that grocery shops on a Saturday evening.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Western v.3k without mounts?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Lauren Casey is leaving wcco.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2016306 said:


> Western v.3k without mounts?


Guy bought a new blower yesterday.

I was going to text you eariler but forgot.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2016303 said:


> Come on over and start digging.


I could make you a sweet duck hunting pond but I can't do pools


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2016310 said:


> Guy bought a new blower yesterday.
> 
> I was going to text you eariler but forgot.


Oh well. Doesn't bother me. Like I said it's a good blower and I don't need to sell it. Maybe I'll just buy another Husqvarna anyway and have the echo for backup and extra for fall


----------



## Polarismalibu

Just saw the new season of hth starts on September 8th.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2016313 said:


> Oh well. Doesn't bother me. Like I said it's a good blower and I don't need to sell it. Maybe I'll just buy another Husqvarna anyway and have the echo for backup and extra for fall


Figured I'd let you know either way.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2016316 said:


> Figured I'd let you know either way.


Thanks, I appreciate it


----------



## mnlefty

Green Grass;2016294 said:


> You could finish that today and do nothing tomorrow.












I had something better to finish tonight... a thank you from my neighbor I'm doing the system for.


----------



## Polarismalibu

mnlefty;2016322 said:


> I had something better to finish tonight... a thank you from my neighbor I'm doing the system for.


Yep I agree finish the system tomorrow!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;2016309 said:


> Lauren Casey is leaving wcco.


I saw that a few days ago. That announcement followed her sudden devotion to the global warming cause about five days ago. Bye Bye.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;2016326 said:


> I saw that a few days ago. That announcement followed her sudden devotion to the global warming cause about five days ago. Bye Bye.


Hahaha hahaha...

Clowns!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

So, I may be suing the sheriff's department or putting an order of protection on a deputy.....or maybe both. Gathering evidence daily


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2016330 said:


> So, I may be suing the sheriff's department or putting an order of protection on a deputy.....or maybe both. Gathering evidence daily


Jesus........

Why?


----------



## NorthernProServ

jimslawnsnow;2016330 said:


> So, I may be suing the sheriff's department or putting an order of protection on a deputy.....or maybe both. Gathering evidence daily


whoa...what?


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;2016330 said:


> So, I may be suing the sheriff's department or putting an order of protection on a deputy.....or maybe both. Gathering evidence daily


What the????????


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2016332 said:


> Jesus........
> 
> Why?


Harassment of my family and I. He followed the wife all day on thursday. Followed my dad yesterday and drove by the farm today. When he followed the wife, it was on city streets, not county


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2016337 said:


> Harassment of my family and I. He followed the wife all day on thursday. Followed my dad yesterday and drove by the farm today. When he followed the wife, it was on city streets, not county


I think county cops can drive anywhere in the county?

What you guys do to get the attention


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2016337 said:


> Harassment of my family and I. He followed the wife all day on thursday. Followed my dad yesterday and drove by the farm today. When he followed the wife, it was on city streets, not county


Was it within the county? Call dispatch and request a phone call from the sergeant on duty.

We have Scott county squads in Shakopee all the time.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2016339 said:


> I think county cops can drive anywhere in the county?
> 
> What you guys do to get the attention


yes they can, but they need to patrol the roads they are hired for. we have a full police force, so no need for him to be on city streets. county only 6 cars on patrol per shift


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2016340 said:


> Was it within the county?
> 
> We have Scott county squads in Shakopee all the time.


yup, but it cant be a coincidence that the same guy followed her all over town. dad in town and out here. SAME guy. he did it before, just getting sick of it. I know he doesn't like us


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2016342 said:


> yup, but it cant be a coincidence that the same guy followed her all over town. dad in town and out here. SAME guy. he did it before, just getting sick of it. I know he doesn't like us


Call dispatch....

If you know who he is it's pretty easy to identify him.


----------



## Polarismalibu

What did you do to make him not like you?


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;2016342 said:


> yup, but it cant be a coincidence that the same guy followed her all over town. dad in town and out here. SAME guy. he did it before, just getting sick of it. I know he doesn't like us


Why doesn't he like you?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;2016345 said:


> Why doesn't he like you?


Some personal BS.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2016343 said:


> Call dispatch....
> 
> If you know who he is it's pretty easy to identify him.


Then what do I tell them?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2016347 said:


> Then what do I tell them?


Like I said, ask for however is in charge right now and have them call you, then ask why your being follwed by someone with a personal agenda with you.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2016347 said:


> Then what do I tell them?


The sheriff is being mean cause your white


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2016348 said:


> Like I said, ask for however is in charge right now and have them call you, then ask why your being follwed by someone with a personal agenda with you.


well that's no fun.. i'll see what happens the next couple days and what the camera catches


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2016350 said:


> well that's no fun.. i'll see what happens the next couple days and what the camera catches


Ok..........


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;2016350 said:


> well that's no fun.. i'll see what happens the next couple days and what the camera catches


They already have dash cams and GPS that is running


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2016349 said:


> The sheriff is being mean cause your white


Whitelivesmatter!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;2016353 said:


> They already have dash cams and GPS that is running


I'd rather have my own evidence


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2016349 said:


> The sheriff is being mean cause your white


Should I call a riot


----------



## Polarismalibu

Was watching animal planet. They are extremely upset about that lion. Animals aren't trophies


----------



## Doughboy12

mnlefty;2016322 said:


> I had something better to finish tonight... a thank you from my neighbor I'm doing the system for.


Nice batch of mud bugs!!! :waving:


----------



## unit28

Doughboy12;2016362 said:


> Nice batch of mud bugs!!! :waving:


Sad part is...... no desert


----------



## Deershack

CityGuy;2016288 said:


> Hey Green you don't happen to have a bean bag game do you?


I've got both a bean bag and a ladder toss game.


----------



## Deershack

Still looking for a decent back pack blower for my house if anyone is looking to part with one. Mine is on it's last legs.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Deershack;2016366 said:


> Still looking for a decent back pack blower for my house if anyone is looking to part with one. Mine is on it's last legs.


Jim has a echo 770 for sale I think. There good blowers


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'd like to thank the Mille Lacs band of Ojibwe, Hinckley branch for the $1,000 tonight.


----------



## Deershack

Polarismalibu;2016367 said:


> Jim has a echo 770 for sale I think. There good blowers[/Q
> 
> Price?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Deershack;2016371 said:


> Polarismalibu;2016367 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jim has a echo 770 for sale I think. There good blowers[/Q
> 
> Price?
> 
> 
> 
> Deershack-
> 
> PM me your number. Or I can bring one down to Little Cananda / WBL area this week and you can see it.
> 
> I'll let mine go for $100.
Click to expand...


----------



## CityGuy

Got to run the generator this morning. Power was out for an hour.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2016315 said:


> Just saw the new season of hth starts on September 8th.


Have to remember to watch that.


----------



## CityGuy

69° mostly cloudy


----------



## SnowGuy73

69° clouds, fog, calm.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Heavy dew.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Deershack;2016371 said:


> Polarismalibu;2016367 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim has a echo 770 for sale I think. There good blowers[/Q
> 
> Price?
> 
> 
> 
> 250. Mine runs, operates like new. Hasn't been abused at all
Click to expand...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

jimslawnsnow;2016381 said:


> Deershack;2016371 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 250. Mine runs, operates like new. Hasn't been abused at all
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea why it posted like that. When I goto edit or even reply it's normal
Click to expand...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/grd/5160877188.html

Can't believe people still have these new old stock


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2016386 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/grd/5160877188.html
> 
> Can't believe people still have these new old stock


I get a kick out of the people that still run the great Dane surfers too.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2016389 said:


> I get a kick out of the people that still run the great Dane surfers too.


There's a guy somewhere around ellsworth/presscott wi thay has atleast a couple trailers full of them.

There's a guy in town who has the deere version. I had a deere one. Cut great but was a cafe to run


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2016392 said:


> There's a guy somewhere around ellsworth/presscott wi thay has atleast a couple trailers full of them.
> 
> There's a guy in town who has the deere version. I had a deere one. Cut great but was a cafe to run


Crazy......


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2016386 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/grd/5160877188.html
> 
> Can't believe people still have these new old stock


That's a snazzy looking unit! I'd buy it if the price was about $1000 lower.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;2016398 said:


> That's a snazzy looking unit! I'd buy it if the price was about $1000 lower.


Its in great shape!

Haha.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2016398 said:


> That's a snazzy looking unit! I'd buy it if the price was about $1000 lower.


Belt drive and pistol grips....no thanks


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2016402 said:


> Belt drive and pistol grips....no thanks


Agreed on the pistol grips.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Less humid tomorrow and Tuesday per nws and Sam.


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2016402 said:


> Belt drive and pistol grips....no thanks


I never seemed to mind that. When I first started mowing I bought a 36" Cub Cadet walk behind. I never had any issues with the belt slipping or anything. It just sucked that it didn't really have reverse.


----------



## Green Grass

Looks like rain for the afternoon


----------



## qualitycut

I love pistol grips


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2016406 said:


> I never seemed to mind that. When I first started mowing I bought a 36" Cub Cadet walk behind. I never had any issues with the belt slipping or anything. It just sucked that it didn't really have reverse.


Mine never slipped either, but no reverse sucks. Alway pulling the damn thing backwards. Pistol grips killed my hands. Hrdros maybe wouldn't be as bad. Never used one. Passed on every I saw


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2016410 said:


> I love pistol grips


You're drunk......


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2016413 said:


> You're drunk......


Just like ecs but laying down. Line riding a bike. I had a choice on mine and went with pistol grips. Never owned a belt but would imagine it would be a work out vs hydro


----------



## SnowGuy73

Anyone else get an email from US Salt on Friday looking to drum up pre season business?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2016414 said:


> Just like ecs but laying down. Line riding a bike. I had a choice on mine and went with pistol grips. Never owned a belt but would imagine it would be a work out vs hydro


You have a ferris, correct? I looked at them at expo and didn't seem as bad as the Exmark toro version. Tried a cub that bill is talking about. Probably the same mower. Hated it like the exmarks. Oh well, each to thier own huh?


----------



## Ranger620

SnowGuy73;2016416 said:


> Anyone else get an email from US Salt on Friday looking to drum up pre season business?


Looked like a decent discount for preseason orders


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2016416 said:


> Anyone else get an email from US Salt on Friday looking to drum up pre season business?


No. What happened that they have extra? Last year they wouldn't sell to anyone new. Lose some business? Better prepared?


----------



## CityGuy

Do I dare spray the yard before the rain?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Since we are sorta discussing equipment. When I bought the Husqvarna I asked what the difference is in the bts and bfs. Bfs has the throttle mounted on the blower frame. You start the blower wide open or have some one turn up the throttle. Bts is mounted on the tube like a normal blower. Must be a pita to have it frame mounted


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2016420 said:


> Do I dare spray the yard before the rain?


How soon before it rains? I got a 1/10 on a freshly sprayed lawn a couple weeks ago. Weeds are dead. Not sure what you're spraying for either.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ranger620;2016418 said:


> Looked like a decent discount for preseason orders


Agreed.........


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;2016420 said:


> Do I dare spray the yard before the rain?


Give er!!..


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2016419 said:


> No. What happened that they have extra? Last year they wouldn't sell to anyone new. Lose some business? Better prepared?


No idea, doesn't say.

I always liked them, treated me very well over the years.:salute:


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2016421 said:


> Since we are sorta discussing equipment. When I bought the Husqvarna I asked what the difference is in the bts and bfs. Bfs has the throttle mounted on the blower frame. You start the blower wide open or have some one turn up the throttle. Bts is mounted on the tube like a normal blower. Must be a pita to have it frame mounted


I would never be coordinated enough for the frame mounted throttle.


----------



## Ranger620

SnowGuy73;2016425 said:


> No idea, doesn't say.
> 
> I always liked them, treated me very well over the years.:salute:


I agree they have always treated me good.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2016420 said:


> Do I dare spray the yard before the rain?


Do it tomorrow


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2016422 said:


> How soon before it rains? I got a 1/10 on a freshly sprayed lawn a couple weeks ago. Weeds are dead. Not sure what you're spraying for either.


I had that last year on a daycare I do, downpoured about 5 minutes after I did a treatment. I went back the following Saturday to redo it, everything dead/dying.

That was Lesco Three-Way with Lesco 90-10 Surfactant.ussmileyflag


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;2016426 said:


> I would never be coordinated enough for the frame mounted throttle.


Only way I buy, otherwise my left hand gets bored. Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ranger620;2016427 said:


> I agree they have always treated me good.


I think it was Ryde that said there was a big turnover there last season so I'm not sure if Mark and Darren are still there or what.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2016416 said:


> Anyone else get an email from US Salt on Friday looking to drum up pre season business?


Heck of a deal. I'm guessing after the slow winter last year they want all the business they can get.


----------



## Ranger620

SnowGuy73;2016432 said:


> I think it was Ryde that said there was a big turnover there last season so I'm not sure if Mark and Darren are still there or what.


I believe they have moved on. I'm sure that was a small part of their problems hey had. The hole thing about not selling people salt was a double edge sword. I think they handed it as best they could. They could have raised prices far higher and sold out in a month or two if they had wanted but chose to keep it for their returning customers while everyone else sold out and left their customers hanging


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2016429 said:


> I had that last year on a daycare I do, downpoured about 5 minutes after I did a treatment. I went back the following Saturday to redo it, everything dead/dying.
> 
> That was Lesco Three-Way with Lesco 90-10 Surfactant.ussmileyflag


Mine was tzone with spray aid influence. I forget who the manufacturer is. Q4 says to apply 2 days before rain or not to run irregation. Haven't had it rain right after application with q4


----------



## Polarismalibu

Any idea if a s650 on wolf paws will fit in a shipping container?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;2016434 said:


> I believe they have moved on. I'm sure that was a small part of their problems hey had. The hole thing about not selling people salt was a double edge sword. I think they handed it as best they could. They could have raised prices far higher and sold out in a month or two if they had wanted but chose to keep it for their returning customers while everyone else sold out and left their customers hanging


Northern had plenty for me, even end of the season. I still have a super sack left over


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2016437 said:


> Northern had plenty for me, even end of the season. I still have a super sack left over


There problem was the beginning of the season. They really screwed that up


----------



## Bill1090

Not much rain in sight for next week.


----------



## Ranger620

jimslawnsnow;2016437 said:


> Northern had plenty for me, even end of the season. I still have a super sack left over


But yet there were many on here complaining about getting their salt from them. Never answering their phones. I've spread their stuff from the salter and it's not for me. Sidewalks maybe but not parking lots. I didn't think it spread well but to each their own


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2016435 said:


> Mine was tzone with spray aid influence. I forget who the manufacturer is. Q4 says to apply 2 days before rain or not to run irregation. Haven't had it rain right after application with q4


I think that is do to crabgrass being such a b!tch to kill, needs as much time for the Q to work into the plant as possible. But I'm not sure.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2016440 said:


> But yet there were many on here complaining about getting their salt from them. Never answering their phones. I've spread their stuff from the salter and it's not for me. Sidewalks maybe but not parking lots. I didn't think it spread well but to each their own


The sidewalk stuff if great.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2016441 said:


> I think that is do to crabgrass being such a b!tch to kill, needs as much time for the Q to work into the plant as possible. But I'm not sure.


I'm sure that's it.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2016442 said:


> The sidewalk stuff if great.


I try to avoid sidewalks if possible. Hard enough to find drivers these days


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2016422 said:


> How soon before it rains? I got a 1/10 on a freshly sprayed lawn a couple weeks ago. Weeds are dead. Not sure what you're spraying for either.


Clover, broadest, quack, couple hours the way radar looks.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2016428 said:


> Do it tomorrow


Sounds like a plan. That and the driveway.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2016444 said:


> I try to avoid sidewalks if possible. Hard enough to find drivers these days


I don't do many and I just run the truck down them most of the time


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2016445 said:


> Clover, broadest, quack, couple hours the way radar looks.


So you're using a 4-way product?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;2016440 said:


> But yet there were many on here complaining about getting their salt from them. Never answering their phones. I've spread their stuff from the salter and it's not for me. Sidewalks maybe but not parking lots. I didn't think it spread well but to each their own


I thought the only one who complained was lwnmwrman. All I did was emailed Theresa on what day I wanted it. One time I had to wait a day. No big deal as she told me. Guys at the yard knew I was coming as well and had the product waiting. I've tried US a few times and can never get through to them. I'll try again this year since it's closer for me. I've also tried contacting them online. It says it's inactive or something like that. Haven't looked this year


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2016450 said:


> I thought the only one who complained was lwnmwrman. All I did was emailed Theresa on what day I wanted it. One time I had to wait a day. No big deal as she told me. Guys at the yard knew I was coming as well and had the product waiting. I've tried US a few times and can never get through to them. I'll try again this year since it's closer for me. I've also tried contacting them online. It says it's inactive or something like that. Haven't looked this year


I know me and cb had issues too


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2016445 said:


> Clover, broadest, quack, couple hours the way radar looks.


I'd wait if you're trying to kill any grassy type weeds


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;2016449 said:


> So you're using a 4-way product?


Quinclorac 75 df


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2016451 said:


> I know me and cb had issues too


That's odd. You guys are so close and I'm 60 miles away. I started in December or January. It was January after expo. Maybe they had thier cafe together by then


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;2016453 said:


> Quinclorac 75 df


Is that what you gave him?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;2016453 said:


> Quinclorac 75 df


That's a pretty pricey blanket app there.

Why not spot treat with the Q and blanket a 3-way for the clover and broad?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;2016456 said:


> That's a pretty pricey blanket app there.
> 
> Why not spot treat with the Q and blanket a 3-way for the clover and broad?


Or hire somebody......  xysport payup


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2016449 said:


> So you're using a 4-way product?


24d ortho type, can't remember the name


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2016456 said:


> That's a pretty pricey blanket app there.
> 
> Why not spot treat with the Q and blanket a 3-way for the clover and broad?


That's what I do with q4. Spray the q4 around the edges where crab is then blanket a 3 way


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2016457 said:


> Or hire somebody......  xysport payup


He's a county worker on a fixed income.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2016453 said:


> Quinclorac 75 df


that too........


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2016454 said:


> That's odd. You guys are so close and I'm 60 miles away. I started in December or January. It was January after expo. Maybe they had thier cafe together by then


That could be it. In November it was a mess there


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2016457 said:


> Or hire somebody......  xysport payup


I tried to but I'm still waiting.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2016458 said:


> 24d ortho type, can't remember the name


Now we have conflicting products.........

This will end well! :laughing::laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2016464 said:


> Now we have conflicting products.........
> 
> This will end well! :laughing::laughing:


So I shouldn't use Bayer and the thing Green gave me?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2016460 said:


> He's a county worker on a fixed income.


I keep getting told I'm not qualified to be on that kind of "fixed income"....


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2016465 said:


> So I shouldn't use Bayer and the thing Green gave me?


I don't know what kind of science experiment you've got cooking over there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2016454 said:


> That's odd. You guys are so close and I'm 60 miles away. I started in December or January. It was January after expo. Maybe they had thier cafe together by then


I tried off and on all winter. Finally talked my JDL guy into a deal that beat North Pro pricing. I knew I could get a pallet any M-F from 7:30-4, no questions on waiting for return calls.

I do like Northern's salt better, especially on sidewalks. But....I just couldn't handle the hassle.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2016467 said:


> I don't know what kind of science experiment you've got cooking over there.


I want to kill the quack, crab, clover and broadleaf in the yard. I think I got most of the crab with Roundup already.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2016463 said:


> I tried to but I'm still waiting.


Green could use it as a test lawn, I have two of those in town. Something doesn't work out too bad you didn't pay, if it works and looks great (as usual) great!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2016465 said:


> So I shouldn't use Bayer and the thing Green gave me?


Just spray the yard. Next weekend if you have to spot spray, spot spray. Not exactly rocket science. Gotta have something to do to fill in all your "long days".

Plus when the in laws just drop in again, you have an excuse to be out in the yard.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2016469 said:


> I think I got most of the crab with Roundup already.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Salt Symposium is February 4th this year at the landscape arboretum.

Register as early as October 1st 2015.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2016474 said:


> Salt Symposium is February 4th this year at the landscape arboretum.
> 
> Register as early as October 1st 2015.


There's gonna be a blizzard that day


----------



## qualitycut

So my phone either updated by itself finally or i bumped it when i looked at my phone out of a dead sleep.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2016475 said:


> There's gonna be a blizzard that day


Bring it on!!!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

So I was at the gas station filling the wifes car this morning and started wondering, at pumps that only have 1 handle how does the consumer know that the octane button that is pushed is the octane that is being pumped?


----------



## snowman55

Dept comm weights and measures calibrates and spot checks.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2016477 said:


> Bring it on!!!!!!!


For once I agree with you on that


----------



## SnowGuy73

That rain hasn't hardly moved in an hour.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2016475 said:


> There's gonna be a blizzard that day


Might be right.

Bring it!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2016488 said:


> Might be right.
> 
> Bring it!


Are you plowing this year?


----------



## CityGuy

Light rain and thunder here now.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Rain just started here


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2016489 said:


> Are you plowing this year?


Hahahahahahaha.

No.


----------



## djagusch

CityGuy;2016469 said:


> I want to kill the quack, crab, clover and broadleaf in the yard. I think I got most of the crab with Roundup already.


This is what you need besides just hiring it out. 2 spray tanks, one for round up and the other for grass safe product.

Then buy round up quick pro 1.5 oz per gallon. Use that in rocks, driveway etc.

Then buy a cheap 3 way 1.3oz per thousand. Use that for common weeds in the grass and blanket spraying.

Next buy Q4 or similar 2.6 oz per thousand. Use that for your crab and such spot spraying.

If you do that it reduces use and product questions. It's also a basic list of what most guys use also.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2016492 said:


> Hahahahahahaha.
> 
> No.


I didn't think so. I can't picture you saying bring it otherwise lol

Just gonna fish a lot?


----------



## Drakeslayer

Polarismalibu;2016451 said:


> I know me and cb had issues too


Us also. Preordered 100 ton and only received 50. Call in March and asked if we wanted the 50.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;2016496 said:


> Us also. Preordered 100 ton and only received 50. Call in March and asked if we wanted the 50.


What a bunch of clowns!


----------



## CityGuy

djagusch;2016493 said:


> This is what you need besides just hiring it out. 2 spray tanks, one for round up and the other for grass safe product.
> 
> Then buy round up quick pro 1.5 oz per gallon. Use that in rocks, driveway etc.
> 
> Then buy a cheap 3 way 1.3oz per thousand. Use that for common weeds in the grass and blanket spraying.
> 
> Next buy Q4 or similar 2.6 oz per thousand. Use that for your crab and such spot spraying.
> 
> If you do that it reduces use and product questions. It's also a basic list of what most guys use also.


I have a backpack for blanket chemicals, I have been using Roundup in the 1 gallon with battery operated handle for landscape and on crabgrass.
I have tried trimec commercial that a buddy got me from a co-op, that kinda worked. Since then I have been using Bayer product from Menards concentrated and mix in sprayer. That contains 24d. 
Going to give Greens stuff a try and see what happens.
I have blanketed 2 Times and spot sprayed in between. That just doesn't seem to cut it.

My plan this fall is to have Green plug the lawn then overseed it. With a good mixture from a co-op hoping to drive the quackgrass out.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Saw a young guy (early 20's) his gas tank was leaking horribly bad. Can't believe he didn't burn up. Got on 52 south. Must have leaked at least 2 gallons if not more in 30 seconds. Told him and he knew I guess.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2016499 said:


> Saw a young guy (early 20's) his gas tank was leaking horribly bad. Can't believe he didn't burn up. Got on 52 south. Must have leaked at least 2 gallons if not more in 30 seconds. Told him and he knew I guess.


Natural selection in the making there. It's crazy what some people will drive around.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2016494 said:


> I didn't think so. I can't picture you saying bring it otherwise lol
> 
> Just gonna fish a lot?


Hopefully more than last season.

Looking forward to cold and eventually snowy.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2016503 said:


> Hopefully more than last season.
> 
> Looking forward to cold and eventually snowy.


I think I fished more last year then I have the 3 years before combined.

Hopeing I'll get to use that new house a lot. Basically plow fish and ride the sled.

I can't remember how much ice I need for that house hopefully I won't have to wait to long to get it out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2016504 said:


> I think I fished more last year then I have the 3 years before combined.
> 
> Hopeing I'll get to use that new house a lot. Basically plow fish and ride the sled.
> 
> I can't remember how much ice I need for that house hopefully I won't have to wait to long to get it out.


What did you get, 8x21?

I put my 16 footer on 9 or 10"

My buddy has a 21 foot, his biggest problem is pulling it with a wheeler.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2016503 said:


> Hopefully more than last season.
> 
> Looking forward to cold and eventually snowy.


If units right, you won't


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2016506 said:


> If units right, you won't


We shall see.


----------



## CityGuy

Holy down pour and wind.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Not sure if I would call whats on radar a 50% chance of scattered t-storms. Looks a little more of a sure thing than that and not exactly scattered. Hmmmmm.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2016505 said:


> What did you get, 8x21?


Yeah it's 8x 21 Mille lacs hybrid


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;2016508 said:


> Holy down pour and wind.


It look good on Radar.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;2016511 said:


> It look good on Radar.


It is pouring here.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2016510 said:


> Yeah it's 8x 21 Mille lacs hybrid


I would guess 10-12". Mainly cause you need the truck to pull it out I would guess. May wanna trade that diesel for gas to save some weight lol


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2016510 said:


> Yeah it's 8x 21 Mille lacs hybrid


Nice.

You get it yet or custom order?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2016513 said:


> I would guess 10-12". Mainly cause you need the truck to pull it out I would guess. May wanna trade that diesel for gas to save some weight lol


I have a half ton truck too. I don't even wanna take my new truck out there no point to. Could pull it with the side by side too

I figured a foot minimum. By buddy has the same house but a 8x16 and they need 9-10"


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2016514 said:


> Nice.
> 
> You get it yet or custom order?


We did it custom. Got some of the rv edition features added. Ac, screen door, awning and outdoor speakers. I'll be using it in the summer too.

I'm excited should be a fun winter.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2016516 said:


> We did it custom. Got some of the rv edition features added. Ac, screen door, awning and outdoor speakers. I'll be using it in the summer too.
> 
> I'm excited should be a fun winter.


Sweet.

My plan was to always use it in the summer too, but never have yet.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Sunny and 82


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2016517 said:


> Sweet.
> 
> My plan was to always use it in the summer too, but never have yet.


We like to go camping but with the little one on the way I figured the ac and being able to get out of the elements would be nice.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Headed to Burnsville ProKart for the youngest's first time.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2016519 said:


> We like to go camping but with the little one on the way I figured the ac and being able to get out of the elements would be nice.


Ya, I have a $100 dollar Menards one that fits in the window, works great.

Better than the $1200 rooftop unit in my opinion, plus it can be run off the Honda 2000 of no hook ups.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2016509 said:


> Not sure if I would call whats on radar a 50% chance of scattered t-storms. Looks a little more of a sure thing than that and not exactly scattered. Hmmmmm.


I had partly cloudy when I woke up at 8:30, with a 20% after noon.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2016521 said:


> Ya, I have a $100 dollar Menards one that fits in the window, works great.
> 
> Better than the $1200 rooftop unit in my opinion, plus it can be run off the Honda 2000 of no hook ups.


I thought about that too but being it's being ordered I figured I might as well just get it.

The main reason I even got the house was to be able to fish with my dad as he had some serious health problems and can't get out and do much because he gets so winded.
Worth every penny to be able to get him out there to me.

All the other uses are just a bonus to me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light rain now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2016523 said:


> I thought about that too but being it's being ordered I figured I might as well just get it.
> 
> The main reason I even got the house was to be able to fish with my dad as he had some serious health problems and can't get out and do much because he gets so winded.
> Worth every penny to be able to get him out there to me.
> 
> All the other uses are just a bonus to me.


That's awesome!

Where did you order it from, unclaimed?


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2016421 said:


> Since we are sorta discussing equipment. When I bought the Husqvarna I asked what the difference is in the bts and bfs. Bfs has the throttle mounted on the blower frame. You start the blower wide open or have some one turn up the throttle. Bts is mounted on the tube like a normal blower. Must be a pita to have it frame mounted


I would imagine it's a throttle mounted to the frame that extends out to your other hand like the Echos... Otherwise that would be a piece of cafe...


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2016525 said:


> That's awesome!
> 
> Where did you order it from, unclaimed?


Outlet recreation in Clearwater. Milaca said they couldn't get one before winter in that size the way we wanted.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2016527 said:


> Outlet recreation in Clearwater. Milaca said they couldn't get one before winter in that size the way we wanted.


That's odd.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2016528 said:


> That's odd.


Yeah for them being the biggest dealer I was surprised. Oh well outlet treated is well and I'll have it well before ice.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2016451 said:


> I know me and cb had issues too


Nah, I think that was North Pro... Everything was great for me


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2016529 said:


> Yeah for them being the biggest dealer I was surprised. Oh well outlet treated is well and I'll have it well before ice.


Ya I was going to tell you to beat them up, make Sure they throw in rattle reels, sleeves, and a spare tire. But I don't know how outlet works.


----------



## Ranger620

On that note twins are getting spanked and it's the first preseason game for the queens so let's hope hockey starts soon


----------



## TKLAWN

Ranger620;2016532 said:


> On that note twins are getting spanked and it's the first preseason game for the queens so let's hope hockey starts soon


Super Bowl homeboy!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ranger620;2016532 said:


> On that note twins are getting spanked and it's the first preseason game for the queens so let's hope hockey starts soon


Noooooorvvvvvvvvvvv!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2016509 said:


> Not sure if I would call whats on radar a 50% chance of scattered t-storms. Looks a little more of a sure thing than that and not exactly scattered. Hmmmmm.


You too huh?


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;2016532 said:


> On that note twins are getting spanked and it's the first preseason game for the queens so let's hope hockey starts soon


Not far away.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2016526 said:


> I would imagine it's a throttle mounted to the frame that extends out to your other hand like the Echos... Otherwise that would be a piece of cafe...


No its mounted to the frame. Not like the Echo h models. You have to reach all the way back behind you


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2016531 said:


> Ya I was going to tell you to beat them up, make Sure they throw in rattle reels, sleeves, and a spare tire. But I don't know how outlet works.


Yep we got all that. Was really easy to get that all thrown in


----------



## unit28

Itll show heavy bands within all systems
even during snow fall


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;2016538 said:


> No its mounted to the frame. Not like the Echo h models. You have to reach all the way back behind you


Most frst generation backpacks were like that


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2016539 said:


> Yep we got all that. Was really easy to get that all thrown in


Good to hear.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Frank Gifford died.

Speaking of football.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2016542 said:


> Good to hear.


A lot to be between now and ice time sadly.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Nix ProKart. Told the youngest to wear tennis shoes. Got to Cracker Barrel and he has flip flops on.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2016544 said:


> A lot to be between now and ice time sadly.


True, started out good last year but fell apart quick.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2016545 said:


> Nix ProKart. Told the youngest to wear tennis shoes. Got to Cracker Barrel and he has flip flops on.


That sucks!! That's a fun place


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2016545 said:


> Nix ProKart. Told the youngest to wear tennis shoes. Got to Cracker Barrel and he has flip flops on.


Go buy him shoes.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2016546 said:


> True, started out good last year but fell apart quick.


Sure did. At least we have the fair to look forward to in a couple weeks!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2016548 said:


> Go buy him shoes.


True that!! $15 a target


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2016549 said:


> Sure did. At least we have the fair to look forward to in a couple weeks!


This!........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2016548 said:


> Go buy him shoes.


Probably find a Famous Footwear. Or the wife has a 30% off @ Kohls. Need new shoes for school anyways.

Just torn between doing that, and teaching him a lesson.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;2016541 said:


> Most frst generation backpacks were like that


By we're 100 some generation past the olden days


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;2016554 said:


> By we're 100 some generation past the olden days


Yep the first ones were made back in the 1900's


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2016553 said:


> Probably find a Famous Footwear. Or the wife has a 30% off @ Kohls. Need new shoes for school anyways.
> 
> Just torn between doing that, and teaching him a lesson.


There is a kohls in Burnsville, nw corner of 35w and county 42.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;2016441 said:


> I think that is do to crabgrass being such a b!tch to kill, needs as much time for the Q to work into the plant as possible. But I'm not sure.


I have been spot spraying with Q4 for crabgrass, irrigated within 6 hours at some places and it's smoked 4-7 days later.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;2016456 said:


> That's a pretty pricey blanket app there.
> 
> Why not spot treat with the Q and blanket a 3-way for the clover and broad?


Spot spray


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;2016558 said:


> I have been spot spraying with Q4 for crabgrass, irrigated within 6 hours at some places and it's smoked 4-7 days later.


Burning up nicely, I hate that crap.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;2016559 said:


> Spot spray


Science experiment......


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2016553 said:


> Probably find a Famous Footwear. Or the wife has a 30% off @ Kohls. Need new shoes for school anyways.
> 
> Just torn between doing that, and teaching him a lesson.


Make him watch you do it


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2016530 said:


> Nah, I think that was North Pro... Everything was great for me


Yeah it was me. Already sent a email from that first newsletter they sent out and still waiting for a reply. Willing to give them another shot, guess we'll see.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;2016563 said:


> Make him watch you do it


That too...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Any of you ever put a transfer tank on a trailer before? Was thinking of getting to have on the skid trailer this year as I'll have two machines at one site. Don't want one in my truck and the other truck will have the v box in it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;2016563 said:


> Make him watch you do it


If my dad would have done that to me I would have stole the shoes right off the guy working the cash register


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2016566 said:


> Any of you ever put a transfer tank on a trailer before? Was thinking of getting to have on the skid trailer this year as I'll have two machines at one site. Don't want one in my truck and the other truck will have the v box in it.


Put one on a pallet when it's empty put it in the truck and have it filled then take it out just leave it on site if you have a secure place for it


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;2016506 said:


> If units right, you won't


Next couple days will surely be a hot topic on the climatologist blog....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2016563 said:


> Make him watch you do it


He's already had to do that once when we didn't realize you're supposed to be 13.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Everything dried up quick here after the rain.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;2016572 said:


> Everything dried up quick here after the rain.


Sun is coming out now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;2016573 said:


> Sun is coming out now.


Getting brighter here too.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2016573 said:


> Sun is coming out now.


This.......


----------



## CityGuy

Wow that nap felt good. Best 1.5 I've had in a long time.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2016568 said:


> Put one on a pallet when it's empty put it in the truck and have it filled then take it out just leave it on site if you have a secure place for it


I thought about that too. One skid will be on site and one will get brought there each time. That's kinda way I was thinking sense the trailer will be going there anyway I would try to put it on there.


----------



## Polarismalibu

So target is worried about kids having to chose there gender. All gender specific labels will be gone and the pink, blue , yellow and green walls will be changed so the kids don't have to worry what gender they are.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2016579 said:


> So target is worried about kids having to chose there gender. All gender specific labels will be gone and the pink, blue , yellow and green walls will be changed so the kids don't have to worry what gender they are.


That has got to be the dumbest thing I've ever heard


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2016578 said:


> I thought about that too. One skid will be on site and one will get brought there each time. That's kinda way I was thinking sense the trailer will be going there anyway I would try to put it on there.


If you don't have a transfer tank do you really need one? How hunch fuel do you go through each snow? Couple of 5 gallon cans would get you through? How far from a gas station? Could just road it there when needed to


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2016579 said:


> So target is worried about kids having to chose there gender. All gender specific labels will be gone and the pink, blue , yellow and green walls will be changed so the kids don't have to worry what gender they are.


This is why we need Donald trump. We have no time for political correctness lol


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2016581 said:


> If you don't have a transfer tank do you really need one? How hunch fuel do you go through each snow? Couple of 5 gallon cans would get you through? How far from a gas station? Could just road it there when needed to


I don't need one to often in the summer but having those two machines there and no place with diesel close enough to run down the road I'm just thinking it would save time. Time could be a big issue with the stuff I got this year I'm pushing it a bit.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2016583 said:


> I don't need one to often in the summer but having those two machines there and no place with diesel close enough to run down the road I'm just thinking it would save time. Time could be a big issue with the stuff I got this year I'm pushing it a bit.


I have two transfer tanks and rarely use them anymore. When I had more stuff I used one some of the time. I guess I could see needing one again if I find more stuff. Which reminds me I need to canvas your town some more and a few others


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2016584 said:


> I have two transfer tanks and rarely use them anymore. When I had more stuff I used one some of the time. I guess I could see needing one again if I find more stuff. Which reminds me I need to canvas your town some more and a few others


I have almost tripled the acres from last year we will be plowing. Figured it would save time with two trucks and two skids at the one site they all run off diesel and the trailer will for sure be there. Then there's another two machines up by my place that will be on site. I always over think things when I get new accounts untill we do them a couple times.

I haven't had much luck around here this year a lot of people signed multi year contracts last year. Only got one new one so far in this town


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2016586 said:


> I have almost tripled the acres from last year we will be plowing. Figured it would save time with two trucks and two skids at the one site they all run off diesel and the trailer will for sure be there. Then there's another two machines up by my place that will be on site. I always over think things when I get new accounts untill we do them a couple times.
> 
> I haven't had much luck around here this year a lot of people signed multi year contracts last year. Only got one new one so far in this town


Well maybe I should skip that area. I need one or two more is what I would like anyway. Now is the time so I better hit the pavement soon


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2016587 said:


> Well maybe I should skip that area. I need one or two more is what I would like anyway. Now is the time so I better hit the pavement soon


Someone came threw way cheap last year apparently. I was told what some people are paying it's not even doable unless we only plow twice all year. It's crazy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Who knew the World's Largest Candy Store added on another 40%.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2016595 said:


> Who knew the World's Largest Candy Store added on another 40%.


of your weight?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Here we go.


----------



## Bill1090

Wow Teddy is actually hitting his target tonight.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;2016600 said:


> Here we go.


Going south.


----------



## Bill1090

Bill1090;2016603 said:


> Wow Teddy is actually hitting his target tonight.


And scratch that.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2016595 said:


> Who knew the World's Largest Candy Store added on another 40%.


Russell Stover?

. .......We are the largest producer of fine boxed chocolates in the United States.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Norv!......


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;2016614 said:


> Norv!......


Sophisticated offense.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;2016617 said:


> Sophisticated offense.....


We're seeing what that is.


----------



## Deershack

Between US and Northern, they drove me out of the salting business last year. US would'nt sell me any and Northern did not have the supply. Impossible to tell clients that I would salt when I wasn't sure I would have product. Was able to do some spot jobs but no contracts. I wasn't about to try to load the dumps by hand with bags. Don't know if I will even try this year.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

1.89 for gas in Rochester? can anyone confirm this? pretty cheap compared to elsewhere


----------



## Ranger620

jimslawnsnow;2016626 said:


> 1.89 for gas in Rochester? can anyone confirm this? pretty cheap compared to elsewhere


That would be nice to see. I doubt it though


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;2016628 said:


> That would be nice to see. I doubt it though


its true. Costco. one kwik trip there is 1.91


----------



## qualitycut

Shooting rocks out of mowers on Mythbusters


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2016629 said:


> its true. Costco. one kwik trip there is 1.91


That's crazy just a few miles south on 90 it's 2.68


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2016631 said:


> That's crazy just a few miles south on 90 it's 2.68


It was $2.35 or something at Sam's last night.


----------



## Ranger620

jimslawnsnow;2016629 said:


> its true. Costco. one kwik trip there is 1.91


Well let's hope it spreads north


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## qualitycut

Thats 1 thing i dont get excited about is fuel prices, cant control what they are. Just fill up when i need to wherever im closest to.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2016635 said:


> Thats 1 thing i dont get excited about is fuel prices, cant control what they are. Just fill up when i need to wherever im closest to.


Yep pretty much is what it is


----------



## qualitycut

According to Mythbusters a rock out of just a push mower has more velocity than a 357 mag bullet. Scary

Think they are going to do it out of a zero turn next


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2016640 said:


> According to Mythbusters a rock out of hust a push mower has more velocity than a 357 mag bullet. Scary


That's crazy..


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2016640 said:


> According to Mythbusters a rock out of just a push mower has more velocity than a 357 mag bullet. Scary
> 
> Think they are going to do it out of a zero turn next


but how far out was that? and how rapid is the slow down?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2016646 said:


> but how far out was that? and how rapid is the slow down?


ve·loc·i·ty

vəˈläsədē/

noun

the speed of something in a given direction.

I said velocity so that would be coming outbof the mower obviously.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2016650 said:


> ve·loc·i·ty
> 
> vəˈläsədē/
> 
> noun
> 
> the speed of something in a given direction.
> 
> I said velocity so that would be coming outbof the mower obviously.


If it was for a regular push mower imagine our mowers


----------



## Bill1090

Stay classy Ferguson.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2016538 said:


> No its mounted to the frame. Not like the Echo h models. You have to reach all the way back behind you


Well I revert back to my converse statement... Piece of cafe...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2016553 said:


> Probably find a Famous Footwear. Or the wife has a 30% off @ Kohls. Need new shoes for school anyways.
> 
> Just torn between doing that, and teaching him a lesson.


True that...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2016588 said:


> Someone came threw way cheap last year apparently. I was told what some people are paying it's not even doable unless we only plow twice all year. It's crazy


Only a matter of time till they're out of business then...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;2016657 said:


> Stay classy Ferguson.


One year anniversary or whatever right?


----------



## CityGuy

65° and clear


----------



## SnowGuy73

67° clouds calm.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Moderate dew.


----------



## Bill1090

70* and wet.


----------



## Bill1090

cbservicesllc;2016664 said:


> One year anniversary or whatever right?


Must be......


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;2016675 said:


> Must be......


It was the 1 year of the shooting.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Has anyone looked at plows on Craigslist lately? Dang are they over priced


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Perfect start to the week. Guys went to the gas station, jumped a curb with the trailer and bent a rim.

And I'm glad plows are overpriced, I would like to sell a couple of my older ones.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2016687 said:


> Perfect start to the week. Guys went to the gas station, jumped a curb with the trailer and bent a rim.
> 
> And I'm glad plows are overpriced, I would like to sell a couple of my older ones.


I bet they're not moving. Dealers are cheaper with installation than what's on Craigslist


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;2016687 said:


> Perfect start to the week. Guys went to the gas station, jumped a curb with the trailer and bent a rim.
> 
> And I'm glad plows are overpriced, I would like to sell a couple of my older ones.


What he said. If I can sell a 4 yr old boss 8.2 v flat top for $4k, it would make sense to sell and upgrade it to new.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

djagusch;2016693 said:


> What he said. If I can sell a 4 yr old boss 8.2 v flat top for $4k, it would make sense to sell and upgrade it to new.


I think it's just plain dumb if someone paid you that for plow side when you can buy new for what 5 5.5k


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Guess we will find out. Just put my 2009 Boss V's on for $3750, plow side only.

No pics. We will see how desperate people are.


----------



## banonea

Has anybody heard of pine beedles affecting trees in Minnesota specifically southeastern Minnesota? I've got a customer that has a few long needle pine trees that for some reason are just starting to die and she mentioned something about a friend that had to cut a lot of their pine trees down because of pine beedles


----------



## snowman55

pine bark beetles. You can actually hear them chewing the trees. nasty things


----------



## Doughboy12

snowman55;2016700 said:


> pine bark beetles. You can actually hear them chewing the trees. nasty things


And will kill acres at a time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well crap. My cheap salt contact left JDL.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2016704 said:


> Well crap. My cheap salt contact left JDL.


I'm Looking to go with super sacks this year from Northern. She just replied back to me, pricing should be out within the next week.

I've always thought Us salt has been like dust, very fine.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Anyone else have trouble with the Noaa widget location wise?

Had it place me in marine on st Croix, Prescott, wi, and so on when I'm mostly around shakopee and Eden prairie....

Anyone else have this, had it on three different phones.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2016704 said:


> Well crap. My cheap salt contact left JDL.


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2016714 said:


>


lol.........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2016714 said:


>


Yeah yeah.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like Super Sacks for me too.


----------



## qualitycut

God i hate Mondays


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;2016712 said:


> I'm Looking to go with super sacks this year from Northern. She just replied back to me, pricing should be out within the next week.
> 
> I've always thought Us salt has been like dust, very fine.


That's what I'm doing too


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Stay away from Blaine if you can today.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2016630 said:


> Shooting rocks out of mowers on Mythbusters


I ran over a golf ball...

trust me
you wouldn't want to be near that


----------



## NorthernProServ

unit28;2016723 said:


> I ran over a golf ball...
> 
> trust me
> you wouldn't want to be near that


Cut three homes in a row that backup to a golf course....must have picked up a dozen so far in the lawns.


----------



## qualitycut

Taco bell time


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;2016724 said:


> Cut three homes in a row that backup to a golf course....must have picked up a dozen so far in the lawns.


I have a bunch plus town homes. We like to gather all the balls then throw them on the greens when no one is looking. They get there and can't figure it out


----------



## Polarismalibu

Baconator fries at Wendy's suck fyi


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2016737 said:


>


Holy cafe....how fast were they going!?!?!?


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2016694 said:


> I think it's just plain dumb if someone paid you that for plow side when you can buy new for what 5 5.5k


1500-2000 savings means a lot to some people...


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2016737 said:


>


They had to have been going at a pretty good clip. You have bad luck with that trailer


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2016717 said:


> Looks like Super Sacks for me too.


If I had a V box... and a skid... I'd do it too, from what I recall the price break is nice


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2016734 said:


> Baconator fries at Wendy's suck fyi


This......


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2016737 said:


>


Wow! I've never seen one so bad! Please tell me the guy with back problems was driving and you can fire him now!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2016744 said:


> 1500-2000 savings means a lot to some people...


Still not much when your broke down in the middle of a storm. Used is used and you never know little flaws when buying them


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;2016739 said:


> Holy cafe....how fast were they going!?!?!?


That doesn't look like it cought a curb


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2016749 said:


> Wow! I've never seen one so bad! Please tell me the guy with back problems was driving and you can fire him now!


Kid with back problems has been out since last Tuesday. I won't have him back until the doctor says he can work.

Work comp is paying him now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2016751 said:


> That doesn't look like it cought a curb


Someone is looking close.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/for/5165390311.html

The nerve of this guy


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2016754 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/for/5165390311.html
> 
> The nerve of this guy


It's probably a scam there are no pics. Probably just bait to get people to his compound.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2016750 said:


> Still not much when your broke down in the middle of a storm. Used is used and you never know little flaws when buying them


Yea cause a new 1 has never broke in the middle of a storm.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2016737 said:


>


Looks like a rim on my car in high school when i hit a curb only mine was a little worse


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

They turned the corner too sharp at the gas pumps and caught the cement pillar on the end. Look close you can see the front of the fender is caved in with yellow paint on the fender. 

Called him out on it. Just to let them know I know what really happened.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2016750 said:


> Still not much when your broke down in the middle of a storm. Used is used and you never know little flaws when buying them


To each their own... Not much to go wrong if you maintain them... If it's a backup plow or something I'm sure someone would jump on it in a heartbeat...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2016752 said:


> Kid with back problems has been out since last Tuesday. I won't have him back until the doctor says he can work.
> 
> Work comp is paying him now.


Ahhhhh that's right...


----------



## qualitycut

Kinda like this, been mowing solo thr last few Monday's


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2016760 said:


> They turned the corner too sharp at the gas pumps and caught the cement pillar on the end. Look close you can see the front of the fender is caved in with yellow paint on the fender.
> 
> Called him out on it. Just to let them know I know what really happened.


Noooooooooo!


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2016737 said:


>


You must have some awfully tall curbs to get paint way up on the fender.


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2016750 said:


> Still not much when your broke down in the middle of a storm. Used is used and you never know little flaws when buying them


But the people only looking to save a few hundred probably aren't worried about that.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2016760 said:


> They turned the corner too sharp at the gas pumps and caught the cement pillar on the end. Look close you can see the front of the fender is caved in with yellow paint on the fender.
> 
> Called him out on it. Just to let them know I know what really happened.


Nice!.......


----------



## Bill1090

Freaking humid out again!


----------



## snowman55

Just got a letter from lawyers. Suing me for $50,000+ for a slip and fall on 1/2/2015. lazy leachs. 

I haven't serviced the property since 2010. 

I called him a scumbag and told him to get his stuff straight before threatening me. Sent letter to my attorney told him I want to cause this scumbag pain.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;2016770 said:


> Freaking humid out again!


Yeah it's bad


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2016756 said:


> It's probably a scam there are no pics. Probably just bait to get people to his compound.


This.....,.


----------



## CityGuy

They are finally starting on the new building. Well at least job trailers and supplies are showing up.


----------



## qualitycut

snowman55;2016773 said:


> Just got a letter from lawyers. Suing me for $50,000+ for a slip and fall on 1/2/2015. lazy leachs.
> 
> I haven't serviced the property since 2010.
> 
> I called him a scumbag and told him to get his stuff straight before threatening me. Sent letter to my attorney told him I want to cause this scumbag pain.


Sounds like they are getting desperate to find someone to pay


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2016757 said:


> Yea cause a new 1 has never broke in the middle of a storm.


Not as likely as a used one with stress fractures. Or someone putting the wrong fluid in


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2016760 said:


> They turned the corner too sharp at the gas pumps and caught the cement pillar on the end. Look close you can see the front of the fender is caved in with yellow paint on the fender.
> 
> Called him out on it. Just to let them know I know what really happened.


Didn't think it was a curb. And this guy has a DL


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;2016773 said:


> Just got a letter from lawyers. Suing me for $50,000+ for a slip and fall on 1/2/2015. lazy leachs.
> 
> I haven't serviced the property since 2010.
> 
> I called him a scumbag and told him to get his stuff straight before threatening me. Sent letter to my attorney told him I want to cause this scumbag pain.


Got me thinking about my slip and fall last winter where the gal ended up rupturing her hamstring. Then she got major blood clots and ended up in the hospital for over a month.

Never heard anything after I interviewed with mine and the schools insurance.

Called my agent, she said it was closed out 3/31/15 with no payout.


----------



## Bill1090

I still don't see how someone can sue for a slip and fall. Can they sue a store in the summer because the rain made a spot a little slick?


----------



## Ranger620

Hennepin county came thru on 117 about a 2 months ago throwing hot mix down ran it over with a roller month ago they tore up part of the road to fix a bad spot. Last week they tore up anther part to fix a culvert. Today they are repaving it. Typical county/state work why on earth did they throw the hot mix down and waiste the money. Some days it just bugs me


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2016783 said:


> Not as likely as a used one with stress fractures. Or someone putting the wrong fluid in


Now your reaching. Wrong fluid?


----------



## Ranger620

Bill1090;2016788 said:


> I still don't see how someone can sue for a slip and fall. Can they sue a store in the summer because the rain made a spot a little slick?


Sadly you can sue for anything now days. Property owner is responsible for what happens on their property unless you as the owner can prove negligence on the other persons part. Larger companies are getting their subs (lawn/Snow ect) to do additionally insured trying to pass the buck but in todays state they sue everyone. I get a letter at least once a year. Last year they tried to get me to turn a slip and fall into my insurance on a slip that happened inside a store.


----------



## snowman55

Bill1090;2016788 said:


> I still don't see how someone can sue for a slip and fall. Can they sue a store in the summer because the rain made a spot a little slick?


They can and they will. We are turning out lawyers at a crazy rate. There is not enough legitimate work for them all, so they end up chasing everyone for any reason. Threaten enough and eventually someone rolls over, that is their strategy. No one rolls over try again, no loss.

Wife got in a fender bender, no less than 10 solicitations within days: " protect your rights , we'll fight for you." ridiculous. I returned every letter with one of my own stating what I thought of them and their profession.


----------



## Ranger620

snowman55;2016793 said:


> They can and they will. We are turning out lawyers at a crazy rate. There is not enough legitimate work for them all, so they end up chasing everyone for any reason. Threaten enough and eventually someone rolls over, that is their strategy. No one rolls over try again, no loss.
> 
> Wife got in a fender bender, no less than 10 solicitations within days: " protect your rights , we'll fight for you." ridiculous. I returned every letter with one of my own stating what I thought of them and their profession.


Spot on. 
Most lawyers know if they go after an insurance company they will just settle. I got t-boned at a stop light several years ago not my fault lady skidded thru a red light and hit me. She got a scum bag ambulance chaser went after my insurance company. They gave her 5k


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;2016795 said:


> Spot on.
> Most lawyers know if they go after an insurance company they will just settle. I got t-boned at a stop light several years ago not my fault lady skidded thru a red light and hit me. She got a scum bag ambulance chaser went after my insurance company. They gave her 5k


You shouldn't have been in the intersection.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Received notice today my work comp kid is going to get $265.90 / week while he can't work. Roughly $140 less than he makes a week.


----------



## Bill1090

snowman55;2016793 said:


> They can and they will. We are turning out lawyers at a crazy rate. There is not enough legitimate work for them all, so they end up chasing everyone for any reason. Threaten enough and eventually someone rolls over, that is their strategy. No one rolls over try again, no loss.
> 
> Wife got in a fender bender, no less than 10 solicitations within days: " protect your rights , we'll fight for you." ridiculous. I returned every letter with one of my own stating what I thought of them and their profession.


Boggles my mind.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2016801 said:


> Received notice today my work comp kid is going to get $265.90 / week while he can't work. Roughly $140 less than he makes a week.


Hopefully that will teach him a lesson. Too bad he's not getting less though.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2016798 said:


> You shouldn't have been in the intersection.


That's the way it came across. Acted like I shouldn't have been there. 
I got tons of them. My insurance company was an open check book


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2016790 said:


> Now your reaching. Wrong fluid?


Reaching for what? It happens, just like some spray applicators have mixed round up in. Just saying stuff happens


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2016801 said:


> Received notice today my work comp kid is going to get $265.90 / week while he can't work. Roughly $140 less than he makes a week.


He'll find a way to make cash and make more


----------



## NorthernProServ

Looks like Quality's drinking gets the better of him again....

http://kstp.com/news/stories/s3875188.shtml


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2016806 said:


> Reaching for what? It happens, just like some spray applicators have mixed round up in. Just saying stuff happens


If someone told you the sky was blue you wouldn't agree


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2016810 said:


> If someone told you the sky was blue you wouldn't agree


Sometimes it's orangeish. Or black at night!


----------



## qualitycut

That was wierd, had 2 customers pay through thier bank and got a check from each in the same envelope


----------



## Doughboy12

NorthernProServ;2016808 said:


> Looks like Quality's drinking gets the better of him again....
> 
> http://kstp.com/news/stories/s3875188.shtml


Story doesn't make sense...past the what happened part.
House in IGH and neighbor from Lakeville...can't find on the map where these two towns share a boarder???


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2016813 said:


> That was wierd, had 2 customers pay through thier bank and got a check from each in the same envelope


I have had that happen a few times before, had 3 in 1 envelope one time. All have been from wells fargo.


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;2016812 said:


> Sometimes it's orangeish. Or black at night!


It was pink last night...at dusk.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Doughboy12;2016815 said:


> Story doesn't make sense...past the what happened part.
> House in IGH and neighbor from Lakeville...can't find on the map where these two towns share a boarder???


Typical KSTP story sadly......piss poor editing...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2016813 said:


> That was wierd, had 2 customers pay through thier bank and got a check from each in the same envelope


I've had the same.


----------



## Camden

On the topic of lawsuits, have any of you heard about the lawyer filing law suits against businesses that aren't ADA compliant?

The guy is on a rampage. Here's a story about him that ran in the Strib -->

http://www.startribune.com/in-marsh...st-a-flurry-of-disability-lawsuits/304065531/

There's a niche market here. If you take the time and shine up your reading skills you could "specialize" in making businesses ADA compliant.


----------



## TKLAWN

Nice weather for lower case d's today....so many yoga pants!

Sky is blue here btw.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2016820 said:


> On the topic of lawsuits, have any of you heard about the lawyer filing law suits against businesses that aren't ADA compliant?
> 
> The guy is on a rampage. Here's a story about him that ran in the Strib -->
> 
> http://www.startribune.com/in-marsh...st-a-flurry-of-disability-lawsuits/304065531/
> 
> There's a niche market here. If you take the time and shine up your reading skills you could "specialize" in making businesses ADA compliant.


To many lawyers and politicians in this country


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2016810 said:


> If someone told you the sky was blue you wouldn't agree


So you know for a fact that wrong fluid and what not hasn't happened? And thrn the plow was sold or traded?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2016825 said:


> So you know for a fact that wrong fluid and what not hasn't happened? And thrn the plow was sold or traded?


No do you know they did? the fact is people will pay not much less for used things, look at vehicle's. You argue with anything anyone says anyway. That's what my blue sky comment was referring to. So you never buy used?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2016827 said:


> No do you know they did? the fact is people will pay not much less for used things, look at vehicle's. You argue with anything anyone says anyway. That's what my blue sky comment was referring to. So you never buy used?


Yes I did. Why do you think I said it?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2016827 said:


> No do you know they did? the fact is people will pay not much less for used things, look at vehicle's. You argue with anything anyone says anyway. That's what my blue sky comment was referring to. So you never buy used?


Yes I buy used, but I don't pay 80%-90% of new either


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2016831 said:


> Yes I buy used, but I don't pay 80%-90% of new either


But what if they put the wrong fluid in something you bought? Why would you buy something used


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2016831 said:


> Yes I buy used, but I don't pay 80%-90% of new either


:laughing:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2016832 said:


> But what if they put the wrong fluid in something you bought? Why would you buy something used


Then so be it.


----------



## Doughboy12

Big day here at work...head count was drastically reduced as I had mentioned it "could" be coming earlier this summer...I made it through to the next round this time.
No offense but I would like to see gas prices going UP not down...fyi.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2016835 said:


> Big day here at work...head count was drastically reduced as I had mentioned it "could" be coming earlier this summer...I made it through to the next round this time.
> No offense but I would like to see gas prices going UP not down...fyi.


You should see the line at kwik in rochester by costco. Lines out to the street. 1.92


----------



## Ranger620

jimslawnsnow;2016831 said:


> Yes I buy used, but I don't pay 80%-90% of new either


Guess you havent looked at used trucks latley. I'm in the market and trying to convince myself a huge payment is ok. Looking at used and the one and two year old trucks are right there.:angry:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://www.kare11.com/story/news/cr...ged-with-stealing-from-crash-victim/31434615/


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;2016837 said:


> Guess you havent looked at used trucks latley. I'm in the market and trying to convince myself a huge payment is ok. Looking at used and the one and two year old trucks are right there.:angry:


I don't know if I'll ever buy a used truck again, unless it's for a shoveling crew or get beat up alot. Hard to buy a 10 year old truck for the price you can get a new dodge for. Now if it's for me, that's different...some what.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Who's buying this truck on CL from under me??? Stop it!!!


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;2016835 said:


> Big day here at work...head count was drastically reduced as I had mentioned it "could" be coming earlier this summer...I made it through to the next round this time.
> No offense but I would like to see gas prices going UP not down...fyi.


How does your job at Pillsbury hinge on fuel prices?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2016847 said:


> Who's buying this truck on CL from under me??? Stop it!!!


Oh well. Who gets there first gets it I guess. Happens all the time


----------



## CityGuy

Jesus. Just mowed on Friday and it needs it again.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2016847 said:


> Who's buying this truck on CL from under me??? Stop it!!!


Thought you found that deal for me:waving:


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2016849 said:


> How does your job at Pillsbury hinge on fuel prices?


Lol i was joking when i said pilsbury the other day


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2016853 said:


> Lol i was joking when i said pilsbury the other day


Coach didn't play off of Doughboy.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2016837 said:


> Guess you havent looked at used trucks latley. I'm in the market and trying to convince myself a huge payment is ok. Looking at used and the one and two year old trucks are right there.:angry:


Used is just crazy. They sold my '14 f250 that needed tires and 22k on it for 4 grand less then my 'f350 that had more stuff on it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Any opinion on a handgun to buy?


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2016836 said:


> You should see the line at kwik in rochester by costco. Lines out to the street. 1.92


Lucky! Gas is $2.53 and diesel is $2.59 here.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2016861 said:


> Any opinion on a handgun to buy?


Depends on what you want it for. Concealed carry or just something for at home or both?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;2016862 said:


> Lucky! Gas is $2.53 and diesel is $2.59 here.


Same here.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2016861 said:


> Any opinion on a handgun to buy?


Are you looking to carry it? Price range?

That home invasion by you get ya thinking?


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2016861 said:


> Any opinion on a handgun to buy?


Doberman Pincher


----------



## Deershack

Lawn- Did you get the PM with the phone #?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2016861 said:


> Any opinion on a handgun to buy?


Glock 9.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2016861 said:


> Any opinion on a handgun to buy?


That's a loaded question


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Deershack;2016870 said:


> Lawn- Did you get the PM with the phone #?


I did Deer. Gonna be Thursday. Have 2 funerals this week.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2016867 said:


> Are you looking to carry it? Price range?
> 
> That home invasion by you get ya thinking?


$600ish. Home protection mainly. Yes. I live in the sticks for a reason.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2016874 said:


> $600ish. Home protection mainly. Yes. I live in the sticks for a reason.


I would go to bills and see what fits you the best. What's most comfortable to you. What some like others won't. Stick within the major brands and you can't go wrong. Glock smith beretta kimber are a few


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2016853 said:


> Lol i was joking when i said pilsbury the other day


Oh geez, I fell for that one.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2016874 said:


> $600ish. Home protection mainly. Yes. I live in the sticks for a reason.


I have a xdm subcompact. 40 love it and the safety features are awesome Also a 9mm glock.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2016875 said:


> I would go to bills and see what fits you the best. What's most comfortable to you. What some like others won't. Stick within the major brands and you can't go wrong. Glock smith beretta kimber are a few


Frontersman is cheapest place i found by far


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;2016875 said:


> I would go to bills and see what fits you the best. What's most comfortable to you. What some like others won't. Stick within the major brands and you can't go wrong. Glock smith beretta kimber are a few


I'll add sig and springfield into that list too.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2016878 said:


> I have a xdm subcompact. 40 love it and the safety features are awesome Also a 9mm glock.


Springfield another good brand


----------



## Ranger620

Bill1090;2016880 said:


> I'll add sig and springfield into that list too.


Sig yup still one of the major brands


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Never even thought of Bills. What do I have to do to buy one? Wire wants one too, but she's not a US citizen.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2016883 said:


> Never even thought of Bills. What do I have to do to buy one? Wire wants one too, but she's not a US citizen.


I think it cost $25 and you can get a permit to purchase through the state of Minnesota
Edit it could be $75 I don't remember it's one of the two you have to wait about 7 to 10 days to get it


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;2016885 said:


> I think it cost $25 and you can get a permit to purchase through the state of Minnesota
> Edit it could be $75 I don't remember it's one of the two you have to wait about 7 to 10 days to get it


What? You guys need a permit to buy a gun??


----------



## Ranger620

Walter ppk in 380 or 9mm are nice shooting guns at a cheap price. Nice gun for the wife


----------



## Ranger620

Bill1090;2016886 said:


> What? You guys need a permit to buy a gun??


Handgun or assault rifle you need a permit to purchase or permit to carry to purchase one


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2016883 said:


> Never even thought of Bills. What do I have to do to buy one? Wire wants one too, but she's not a US citizen.


Go to the local police or sheriff office and apply for the permit to purchase. Pay the fee pass the background they mail it out you go buy a gun


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;2016886 said:


> What? You guys need a permit to buy a gun??


Helps to keep one or two guns out of the hoods hands


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;2016888 said:


> Handgun or assault rifle you need a permit to purchase or permit to carry to purchase one


Weird.....


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;2016847 said:


> Who's buying this truck on CL from under me??? Stop it!!!


I told you I might have the same plow for sale.


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;2016850 said:


> Oh well. Who gets there first gets it I guess. Happens all the time


Practice what you preach there Jimmy.


----------



## Ranger620

Bill1090;2016892 said:


> Weird.....


Yup we pass these laws so criminals can't have guns. Not one criminal in Minnesota has a gun


----------



## Bill1090

LwnMwr, you could even do something like a 12ga for the home and something like a sig p250 to carry and still be under $600.


I will say my 2 cents. The gf has a p250 with the laser and I have a s&w m&p. I like the sig better but my next gun will probably be a m&p shield or something of similar size.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2016897 said:


> LwnMwr, you could even do something like a 12ga for the home and something like a sig p250 to carry and still be under $600.
> 
> I will say my 2 cents. The gf has a p250 with the laser and I have a s&w m&p. I like the sig better but my next gun will probably be a m&p shield or something of similar size.


I already have a 12 ga. Figure I would get a handgun and try to get the wife into range shooting.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2016883 said:


> Never even thought of Bills. What do I have to do to buy one? Wire wants one too, but she's not a US citizen.


Go to local pd and fill out a form, you can probably find it online on your local pd site.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2016898 said:


> I already have a 12 ga. Figure I would get a handgun and try to get the wife into range shooting.


Ahhh. Gotcha.


----------



## qualitycut

My next hand gun is going to be a .357 mag.


----------



## Polarismalibu

The tazer pistols are nice for home and office defense


----------



## SnowGuy73

Meisha from 9 is moving to a Philly tv station I guess.


----------



## Ranger620

Just get one of these and be done messing around


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2016904 said:


> Meisha from 9 is moving to a Philly tv station I guess.


She going with Lauren Casey from 4?? She's going to Philly too.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2016905 said:


> Just get one of these and be done messing around


Those are sweet!


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2016902 said:


> My next hand gun is going to be a .357 mag.


I kinda want "The Judge". Or a s&w 500


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2016906 said:


> She going with Lauren Casey from 4?? She's going to Philly too.


Not sure..


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2016903 said:


> The tazer pistols are nice for home and office defense


If someone breaks into my house with a weapon i would perfer more than 1 chance. More like 16 lol


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2016909 said:


> I kinda want "The Judge". Or a s&w 500


There are some i want but going to wait. I really want a 1911. Someday im going to get a desert eagle just because lol


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2016813 said:


> That was wierd, had 2 customers pay through thier bank and got a check from each in the same envelope


Had the same thing 2 weeks ago with wells Fargo


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2016911 said:


> If someone breaks into my house with a weapon i would perfer more than 1 chance. More like 16 lol


You get 4 chances and a better chance of not going to jail for as long. The laws of defending your house are pretty messed up.


----------



## Green Grass

snowman55;2016773 said:


> Just got a letter from lawyers. Suing me for $50,000+ for a slip and fall on 1/2/2015. lazy leachs.
> 
> I haven't serviced the property since 2010.
> 
> I called him a scumbag and told him to get his stuff straight before threatening me. Sent letter to my attorney told him I want to cause this scumbag pain.


Not nice to call me a scumbag


----------



## unit28

Last handgun I had was a 454
Now that was a range gun

Expensive ammo though


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2016783 said:


> Not as likely as a used one with stress fractures. Or someone putting the wrong fluid in


 .......


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2016789 said:


> Hennepin county came thru on 117 about a 2 months ago throwing hot mix down ran it over with a roller month ago they tore up part of the road to fix a bad spot. Last week they tore up anther part to fix a culvert. Today they are repaving it. Typical county/state work why on earth did they throw the hot mix down and waiste the money. Some days it just bugs me


You noticed that too huh...?


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2016790 said:


> Now your reaching. Wrong fluid?


This.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2016801 said:


> Received notice today my work comp kid is going to get $265.90 / week while he can't work. Roughly $140 less than he makes a week.


Good for him... now he can suffer through not making anything...


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2016813 said:


> That was wierd, had 2 customers pay through thier bank and got a check from each in the same envelope


Happens to me a few times a month... I think most I've had was 5 or 6 one envelope


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2016921 said:


> This.......


O geez, throw some gas back on there why dont ya lol


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2016923 said:


> Happens to me a few times a month... I think most I've had was 5 or 6 one envelope


Huh, just seemed weird that people would send them in that quick that they both get sent out.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2016839 said:


> http://www.kare11.com/story/news/cr...ged-with-stealing-from-crash-victim/31434615/


wtf.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2016849 said:


> How does your job at Pillsbury hinge on fuel prices?


:laughing:


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2016919 said:


> You noticed that too huh...?


Just drives a guy nuts. Such a waste of money


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2016875 said:


> I would go to bills and see what fits you the best. What's most comfortable to you. What some like others won't. Stick within the major brands and you can't go wrong. Glock smith beretta kimber are a few


This......


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;2016897 said:


> LwnMwr, you could even do something like a 12ga for the home and something like a sig p250 to carry and still be under $600.
> 
> I will say my 2 cents. The gf has a p250 with the laser and I have a s&w m&p. I like the sig better but my next gun will probably be a m&p shield or something of similar size.


I'm looking at a Shield myself... Thumbs Up


----------



## Ranger620

Go with the glock get the full auto version
Many videos like this with a glock


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2016924 said:


> O geez, throw some gas back on there why dont ya lol


Just sayin :salute:


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2016925 said:


> Huh, just seemed weird that people would send them in that quick that they both get sent out.


Yeah I thought it was really weird the first few times...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;2016923 said:


> Happens to me a few times a month... I think most I've had was 5 or 6 one envelope


Same, I've had 4 in one.


----------



## qualitycut

Sweet, just realized i bid all the plants on a job with the 2014 catolog. Oops


----------



## Camden

SSS - Please send me your # again. I had to delete a bunch of PMs to make more room in my inbox and one of them was the one with your contact info.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2016938 said:


> SSS - Please send me your # again. I had to delete a bunch of PMs to make more room in my inbox and one of them was the one with your contact info.


Popular guy!!!!


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2016939 said:


> Popular guy!!!!


No Cafe!!!!!


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2016936 said:


> Sweet, just realized i bid all the plants on a job with the 2014 catolog. Oops


Only 3%. No biggie.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2016941 said:


> Only 3%. No biggie.


Yea i just looked at a few to compare and ita like a dollar or two difference on a 23 dollar plant. I will just go Wednesday and get an additional 20 percent off


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2016939 said:


> Popular guy!!!!


It fills up when I sell stuff. Lots of tire kickers.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2016924 said:


> O geez, throw some gas back on there why dont ya lol


No kidding


----------



## Deershack

LwnmwrMan22;2016873 said:


> I did Deer. Gonna be Thursday. Have 2 funerals this week.


You would pick one of the hotter days for me to make a decision. LOL


----------



## Deershack

I went to the StPPD to get my permit to purchase. No fee and got it in about 10days. Since it's issued by the Sherriff, it's good throughout the State.


----------



## CityGuy

61° and clear


----------



## CityGuy

Beautiful morning out.


----------



## CityGuy

Damn allergies are going nuts.


----------



## SnowGuy73

65° clear, light breeze.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Moderate dew.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I feel like I didn't sleep at all. Gonna be a long day


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2016961 said:


> I feel like I didn't sleep at all. Gonna be a long day


Same here ended up watching 2 movies I've seen a hundred times just got sucked into them again I guess


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2016961 said:


> I feel like I didn't sleep at all. Gonna be a long day


Same here. Didn't even work in the field yesterday. Running around doing other bs like buying a kombi system, getting tabs and a looking at getting snow stuff together


----------



## SnowGuy73

I can't believe the prices on new Silverados. 

2015 1500 regular cab long box, nothing fancy, cloth interior. $41000...


Nuts!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.jeffbelzer.com/mobile/Ne...rado-1500-Work-Truck-Lakeville-MN/vd/25808815

Looks like $31k for a double cab.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2016971 said:


> http://www.jeffbelzer.com/mobile/Ne...rado-1500-Work-Truck-Lakeville-MN/vd/25808815
> 
> Looks like $31k for a double cab.


I'm at Lenzen in Chaska.


----------



## unit28

Panama Canal officials will restrict the size of ships that can pass through the waterway for the first time since 1998 as a drought brought about by El Niño causes water levels to fall.

Beginning Sept. 8, the maximum draft for ships traversing the canal will fall to 39 feet from the usual 39.5 feet, a limit that could be reduced again to 38.5 feet on Sept. 16, officials said in a statement. The change would affect 18.5% of ships using the canal, officials said.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;2016972 said:


> I'm at Lenzen in Chaska.


Plus thats a work truck edition.


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;2016974 said:


> Panama Canal officials will restrict the size of ships that can pass through the waterway for the first time since 1998 as a drought brought about by globe warming causes water levels to fall.
> 
> Beginning Sept. 8, the maximum draft for ships traversing the canal will fall to 39 feet from the usual 39.5 feet, a limit that could be reduced again to 38.5 feet on Sept. 16, officials said in a statement. The change would affect 18.5% of ships using the canal, officials said.


Fixed it for you....

Liberal narrative!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2016976 said:


> Fixed it for you....
> 
> Liberal narrative!


But i thought levels were rising


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2016971 said:


> http://www.jeffbelzer.com/mobile/Ne...rado-1500-Work-Truck-Lakeville-MN/vd/25808815
> 
> Looks like $31k for a double cab.


5.3L 

Junk


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2016977 said:


> But i thought levels were rising


What did I tell you....

Agree or you are the problem!


----------



## SnowGuy73

It's too hot already.


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;2016984 said:


> It's too hot already.


This!!......


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;2016965 said:


> I can't believe the prices on new Silverados.
> 
> 2015 1500 regular cab long box, nothing fancy, cloth interior. $41000...
> 
> Nuts!!!


Just go get a new SuperDuty for $68k.


----------



## Ranger620

Bill1090;2016993 said:


> Just go get a new SuperDuty for $68k.


53,500 diesel 4 door lariat is the best price I've found so far


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2016993 said:


> Just go get a new SuperDuty for $68k.


High 50s ....


----------



## qualitycut

Our grass was growing a inch a day when it was raining and sprinklers were on so why not turn them up. Damn customers


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;2016994 said:


> 53,500 diesel 4 door lariat is the best price I've found so far


Screw the Lariate package, get a King Ranch.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2016965 said:


> I can't believe the prices on new Silverados.
> 
> 2015 1500 regular cab long box, nothing fancy, cloth interior. $41000...
> 
> Nuts!!!


Gotta recoup all that bailout money somehow... Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2016998 said:


> Screw the Lariate package, get a King Ranch.


I hate the poo color seats...


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;2016994 said:


> 53,500 diesel 4 door lariat is the best price I've found so far


Wow. Ford dealer down here the cheapest diesel is in the mid 50s I think.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2017000 said:


> I hate the poo color seats...


They changed the color again


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2016994 said:


> 53,500 diesel 4 door lariat is the best price I've found so far


That's about right with the ultimate package and chrome package.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hahahaha... You guys and your over paying for a TRUCK crack me up!! :laughing:


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2017003 said:


> They changed the color again


I'm listening...


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2017006 said:


> I'm listening...


There a not the poo brown anymore and the running w is orange


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2017005 said:


> Hahahaha... You guys and your over paying for a TRUCK crack me up!! :laughing:


Quality is expensive


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2017005 said:


> Hahahaha... You guys and your over paying for a TRUCK crack me up!! :laughing:


Some day they will learn about max care.


----------



## Polarismalibu

One of the deadliest catch guys died


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2017005 said:


> Hahahaha... You guys and your over paying for a TRUCK crack me up!! :laughing:


Cause we are actually buying a truck. 90 percent of people that haul with them the lofe of the truck go ford. Buddy went dodge to dave a few bucks and is going back to a 450


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2016965 said:


> I can't believe the prices on new Silverados.
> 
> 2015 1500 regular cab long box, nothing fancy, cloth interior. $41000...
> 
> Nuts!!!


Crews run 50000. Insain


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2017009 said:


> Some day they will learn about max care.


You can buy warranties with anything


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2017008 said:


> Quality is expensive


This......


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2017010 said:


> One of the deadliest catch guys died


Who???????????


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;2017017 said:


> Who???????????


Tony Lara, relief captain on CM.


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;2017000 said:


> I hate the poo color seats...


It took me a while to warm up to it but now I think it looks good. I wouldn't mind them in charcoal.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2017011 said:


> Cause we are actually buying a truck. 90 percent of people that haul with them the lofe of the truck go ford. Buddy went dodge to dave a few bucks and is going back to a 450


Look at all the HotShot trucks running back and forth on 94. 90% of them are Dodge with 300,000+ miles.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2017011 said:


> Cause we are actually buying a truck. 90 percent of people that haul with them the lofe of the truck go ford. Buddy went dodge to dave a few bucks and is going back to a 450


Rough point to try to convince people when other than SSS, I doubt anyone keeps trucks more than 100-150,000 miles.

Most of you guys trade every year it seems.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2017011 said:


> Cause we are actually buying a truck. 90 percent of people that haul with them the lofe of the truck go ford. Buddy went dodge to dave a few bucks and is going back to a 450


I have owned 5 fords from 7.3 6.0 6.4 and 6.7 I won't go back. If you want to get honest besides engines most of the parts on the trucks are purchased from the same supplier.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;2016993 said:


> Just go get a new SuperDuty for $68k.


My next one will be a tundra.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2017026 said:


> Rough point to try to convince people when other than SSS, I doubt anyone keeps trucks more than 100-150,000 miles.
> 
> Most of you guys trade every year it seems.


I keep them to 100000


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;2017029 said:


> My next one will be a tundra.


I saw one yesterday pulling a tri axle gooseneck


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;2016999 said:


> Gotta recoup all that bailout money somehow... Thumbs Up


Hahaha hahaha.

True.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;2017031 said:


> I saw one yesterday pulling a tri axle gooseneck


Jesus..... .


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2017026 said:


> Rough point to try to convince people when other than SSS, I doubt anyone keeps trucks more than 100-150,000 miles.
> 
> Most of you guys trade every year it seems.


And me. By the way dodge isn't that much cheaper truck for truck. I could go look but I bet it's not more than 1-2k difference. Sure you can get a tradesman for 33 but no leather headed seats etc. for that small amount my fords are more comfortable for 8k I'll go dodge


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2017004 said:


> That's about right with the ultimate package and chrome package.


That's an exact quote from a certain person from a certain place. Also got the same price from another dealer this morning


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;2016998 said:


> Screw the Lariate package, get a King Ranch.


I want grey interior I'll settle with the tan but that's about it


----------



## Ranger620

Anyone left with a 6.0 you may be able to get another 2500 in rebates from ford if they put you on the list. I'm not on the list


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2017028 said:


> I have owned 5 fords from 7.3 6.0 6.4 and 6.7 I won't go back. If you want to get honest besides engines most of the parts on the trucks are purchased from the same supplier.


When have you owned a 6.7?


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2017036 said:


> That's an exact quote from a certain person from a certain place. Also got the same price from another dealer this morning


Ever talk to my dad?


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2017039 said:


> When have you owned a 6.7?


Had a 2011


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2017029 said:


> My next one will be a tundra.


Barf......


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2017040 said:


> Ever talk to my dad?


Yes he was the exact quote from a certain guy at a certain dealer:laughing:
If I buy a new truck it will be from him. I told him I need to convince myself a $900 a month payment is ok which its not. Yet. I just have a hard time with it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Jesus. $900? No way I would do that.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2017026 said:


> Rough point to try to convince people when other than SSS, I doubt anyone keeps trucks more than 100-150,000 miles.
> 
> Most of you guys trade every year it seems.


We have 2 trucks newer than 2010. The 1500 Chevy that I drive. It's a lease.
Also a 2014 Isuzu Box truck from Lawn Ranger but it's not a pickup and goes out everyday.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2017046 said:


> Jesus. $900? No way I would do that.


Wasn't long ago all my truck payments were over 10k a month. All while business was slowing from the economy so I'm hesitant to get a $200 a month payment


----------



## Ranger620

ryde307;2017047 said:


> We have 2 trucks newer than 2010. The 1500 Chevy that I drive. It's a lease.
> Also a 2014 Isuzu Box truck from Lawn Ranger but it's not a pickup and goes out everyday.


I only have 1. The new dodge i bought this spring


----------



## Bill1090

Ok just went thru the lot. Looks like it was $63k for a platinum. Still too much for me.

If I was to get a new truck ot would be a Ram 3500 tradesman SRW Ext cab with the 6.4.


----------



## ryde307

Ranger620;2017049 said:


> Wasn't long ago all my truck payments were over 10k a month. All while business was slowing from the economy so I'm hesitant to get a $200 a month payment


That's a large payment.

Are you going to the pig roast?


----------



## Bill1090

On a side note, anyone recommend a decent mini led lightbar? One that you can actually see if it's not pitch black out?


----------



## Ranger620

ryde307;2017052 said:


> That's a large payment.
> 
> Are you going to the pig roast?


Yes it was. I swore never again
I am going. How about you?


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;2017011 said:


> Cause we are actually buying a truck. 90 percent of people that haul with them the lofe of the truck go ford. Buddy went dodge to dave a few bucks and is going back to a 450


If your buying a truck to be a truck then why do you use it as a daily driver? Why does it need chrome wheels? A truck being used as a truck doesn't need carpet, leather, pw, pl, etc. It's a truck meant to work. It's a tool, it's billed the same to the customer if it has leather or not. So why? Your buying a truck to be used as a truck, right?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;2017055 said:


> If your buying a truck to be a truck then why do you use it as a daily driver? Why does it need chrome wheels? A truck being used as a truck doesn't need carpet, leather, pw, pl, etc. It's a truck meant to work. It's a tool, it's billed the same to the customer if it has leather or not. So why? Your buying a truck to be used as a truck, right?


Why I capitalized TRUCK in my first post.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Simple economics. Guys can spend $53,000 on a truck that a $38,000 truck will do.

Now, the guy that spends $53,000 has to make $15,000 more just to make up the difference.

And yet complain that others are too cheap, whether customers or competition.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2017028 said:


> If you want to get honest besides engines most of the parts on the trucks are purchased from the same supplier.


Very true... To each their own...


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2017059 said:


> Simple economics. Guys can spend $53,000 on a truck that a $38,000 truck will do.
> 
> Now, the guy that spends $53,000 has to make $15,000 more just to make up the difference.
> 
> And yet complain that others are too cheap, whether customers or competition.


In the defense of some if it's their only truck then why not be more comfortable. I'm the king of cheap but like my comfort too so "my" truck may be a little nicer. Will it out perform the base model no but if you only have one truck why not something nicer?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2017035 said:


> And me. By the way dodge isn't that much cheaper truck for truck. I could go look but I bet it's not more than 1-2k difference. Sure you can get a tradesman for 33 but no leather headed seats etc. for that small amount my fords are more comfortable for 8k I'll go dodge


Very true... I configured a Dodge and Ford sode by side last year... Pretty close when comparing same features... Dodge does seem to offer more variability if you want to pick and choose features...


----------



## ryde307

Ranger620;2017054 said:


> Yes it was. I swore never again
> I am going. How about you?


I was not planning on it but I may try to make it for a day if possible and it's OK.



LwnmwrMan22;2017059 said:


> Simple economics. Guys can spend $53,000 on a truck that a $38,000 truck will do.
> 
> Now, the guy that spends $53,000 has to make $15,000 more just to make up the difference.
> 
> And yet complain that others are too cheap, whether customers or competition.


I get in this discussion with others alot. I agree with you and Dj. Work trucks do not need more than the basics. Some things are nice but most is not needed and not worth the extra $. You see it all the time. Guys get into the lawn biz and think they need brand new 1 ton diesels, brand new trailers, a fleet of brand new full loaded mowers and so on. It's all for sale a year or two later.
With the trucks if you have 1 or maybe 2 I can understand getting a nice fully loaded truck. It's your personal truck you are using for work. I like nice things also and would want this but like in lwn's example its $15000 extra I have to make to cover it and that doesn't include the extra tax, insurance, ect. But all the personal driving is probably worth it. 
If it's a 3rd, 4th or 20th truck that guys take out daily I see no reason to get something much more than the basic of what is needed.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2017045 said:


> Yes he was the exact quote from a certain guy at a certain dealer:laughing:
> If I buy a new truck it will be from him. I told him I need to convince myself a $900 a month payment is ok which its not. Yet. I just have a hard time with it


Figured that's what you meant. O come on its only money, make more every day


----------



## Ranger620

ryde307;2017064 said:


> I was not planning on it but I may try to make it for a day if possible and it's OK.
> 
> I get in this discussion with others alot. I agree with you and Dj. Work trucks do not need more than the basics. Some things are nice but most is not needed and not worth the extra $. You see it all the time. Guys get into the lawn biz and think they need brand new 1 ton diesels, brand new trailers, a fleet of brand new full loaded mowers and so on. It's all for sale a year or two later.
> With the trucks if you have 1 or maybe 2 I can understand getting a nice fully loaded truck. It's your personal truck you are using for work. I like nice things also and would want this but like in lwn's example its $15000 extra I have to make to cover it and that doesn't include the extra tax, insurance, ect. But all the personal driving is probably worth it.
> If it's a 3rd, 4th or 20th truck that guys take out daily I see no reason to get something much more than the basic of what is needed.


I'm gonna go on Saturday for sure. Maybe Sunday for a few hours. You should definitely go. Saturday is the better day. Just bring something to drink and hang out and visit. Bring the little guys kennel in case you wanna break. Gives you a chance to talk to others meet new people and just have fun. Saturday night the drinking part starts but I usually head home around dark

And I agree on the truck part. I had 2 without power windows just the strip down I didn't like that though


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2017053 said:


> On a side note, anyone recommend a decent mini led lightbar? One that you can actually see if it's not pitch black out?


Soundoff signal


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2017065 said:


> Figured that's what you meant. O come on its only money, make more every day


Your dad said if I needed help convincing myself and needed help to just call him lol. I haven't given up yet. Ford came out with 0% for 72 months on the Ford Explorer (don't tell the wife that) if they do that with the super duty I'm in


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;2017062 said:


> In the defense of some if it's their only truck then why not be more comfortable. I'm the king of cheap but like my comfort too so "my" truck may be a little nicer. Will it out perform the base model no but if you only have one truck why not something nicer?


Okay, I agree. Which is why the truck I drive around is a Laramie.

Again, simple economics, why $8,000 into a diesel engine when the new gassers will perform the same.

More money that could be spent on a brand new plow or lifetime warranty.

Seriously. If you don't think the new gassers will perform the same as the diesels, well, like CB said, to each their own.

I have buddies that will buy a diesel with 100,000 miles on it for about $5,000 less than a new gasser because they want the diesel. They basically drive 3 miles one way to work. They justify it by saying they aren't going to put a lot of miles on the truck, so they can get away with 100k on the truck already.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2017067 said:


> Soundoff signal


Whelen Mini from Northern for $300 on sale.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2017059 said:


> Simple economics. Guys can spend $53,000 on a truck that a $38,000 truck will do.
> 
> Now, the guy that spends $53,000 has to make $15,000 more just to make up the difference.
> 
> And yet complain that others are too cheap, whether customers or competition.


Because i work so i can buy nice things i want for myself.

I could have bought a can am 400 too but wanted a 1000


----------



## qualitycut

For being the most expensive suprised there number 1


----------



## djagusch

ryde307;2017064 said:


> I was not planning on it but I may try to make it for a day if possible and it's OK.
> 
> I get in this discussion with others alot. I agree with you and Dj. Work trucks do not need more than the basics. Some things are nice but most is not needed and not worth the extra $. You see it all the time. Guys get into the lawn biz and think they need brand new 1 ton diesels, brand new trailers, a fleet of brand new full loaded mowers and so on. It's all for sale a year or two later.
> With the trucks if you have 1 or maybe 2 I can understand getting a nice fully loaded truck. It's your personal truck you are using for work. I like nice things also and would want this but like in lwn's example its $15000 extra I have to make to cover it and that doesn't include the extra tax, insurance, ect. But all the personal driving is probably worth it.
> If it's a 3rd, 4th or 20th truck that guys take out daily I see no reason to get something much more than the basic of what is needed.


I just drive the new truck for a year or two then it gets hand down to the crews. So 15k difference in comfort for 2 yrs. Think I can "rough" it for that price.


----------



## ryde307

djagusch;2017075 said:


> I just drive the new truck for a year or two then it gets hand down to the crews. So 15k difference in comfort for 2 yrs. Think I can "rough" it for that price.


I drive a 1500 because I got annoyed with bigger trucks every day. (the chevy 1500 is the worst turning truck I have ever drove so that kind of backfired)
It's a 3 year lease and $300 a month. Has options but nothing fancy. For us it just comes down to dollars. The real goal is the business makes enough so that I make enough to buy the vehicles I actually want that would not be used for work.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2017073 said:


> Because i work so i can buy nice things i want for myself.
> 
> I could have bought a can am 400 too but wanted a 1000


You guys are really on the same page. The truck you have is "your" truck. The truck you got last year for the guy you had plowing wasn't a 50k truck. Diesel vs gas now days personal preference really.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2017074 said:


> For being the most expensive suprised there number 1


Yes the F series is the number 1 seller but that goes from F150 to F650. But of course they leave that detail out.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2017079 said:


> Yes the F series is the number 1 seller but that goes from F150 to F650. But of course they leave that detail out.


I know that, what's the point


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2017077 said:


> You guys are really on the same page. The truck you have is "your" truck. The truck you got last year for the guy you had plowing wasn't a 50k truck. Diesel vs gas now days personal preference really.


Exactly everyone has different needs, lwmr shouldn't really talk about saving money if a truck os a truck since his is fully loaded.


----------



## djagusch

ryde307;2017076 said:


> I drive a 1500 because I got annoyed with bigger trucks every day. (the chevy 1500 is the worst turning truck I have ever drove so that kind of backfired)
> It's a 3 year lease and $300 a month. Has options but nothing fancy. For us it just comes down to dollars. The real goal is the business makes enough so that I make enough to buy the vehicles I actually want that would not be used for work.


I have thought about a 1500 as I like driving the wife's suburban (rides nice), but then what do I do. Drive a 1500 8 miles to the shop/work then hop into the 2500? Seems like extra cost doing the basics. I have toyed about getting a jeep which is fun (my taste) or another motorcycle but the priority list with, the wife, kids, house, vacation it goes to the way side. They are more important than having a extra vehicle for now.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2017076 said:


> I drive a 1500 because I got annoyed with bigger trucks every day. (the chevy 1500 is the worst turning truck I have ever drove so that kind of backfired)
> It's a 3 year lease and $300 a month. Has options but nothing fancy. For us it just comes down to dollars. The real goal is the business makes enough so that I make enough to buy the vehicles I actually want that would not be used for work.


I get that, if i didnt do this i would have a f150 lariat so i pretty much have what i would buy anyway


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2017072 said:


> Whelen Mini from Northern for $300 on sale.


This....

Sold one to him last year, I should've kept!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2017083 said:


> Exactly everyone has different needs, lwmr shouldn't really talk about saving money if a truck os a truck since his is fully loaded.


Mine was fully loaded at $40,000 vs a fully loaded diesel Ford for $53,000. That's why I AM talking money. Plus I have heated / cooled seats, heated steering wheel, plus the Ram Box.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm just trying to preach to the young guys. Polaris and NorthPro are first up. Yeah, you have houses already, but wait until the kid is here.

CB, Green Grass, DJ, me, we're all living the dream, raising kids, crunching numbers.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2017092 said:


> I'm just trying to preach to the young guys. Polaris and NorthPro are first up. Yeah, you have houses already, but wait until the kid is here.
> 
> CB, Green Grass, DJ, me, we're all living the dream, raising kids, crunching numbers.


For that reason I don't think my next one will be diesel. But who know it might change. I look at from my 2011 350 to my 2013 Ram I bought the same truck in a Ram with the gooseneck prep (which I could care a less about) for 5000 less then I bought my F350. No matter what it comes down to preferences. If I didn't plow I would probably have a chevy just because they have a smoother ride.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2017092 said:


> I'm just trying to preach to the young guys. Polaris and NorthPro are first up. Yeah, you have houses already, but wait until the kid is here.
> 
> CB, Green Grass, DJ, me, we're all living the dream, raising kids, crunching numbers.


For what i do i kust don't think i would be happy with a gas, if i just mowed and plowed it would be different.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;2017088 said:


> This....
> 
> Sold one to him last year, I should've kept!


Jim*.......


----------



## qualitycut

The bar i have is the one you see in all the green trucks that put out the saftey signs.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2017104 said:



> For what i do i kust don't think i would be happy with a gas, if i just mowed and plowed it would be different.


Do I just mow and plow?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2017115 said:


> Do I just mow and plow?


I dont care what you do, i have pulled loaded trailers wirh gas trucks and hated it. Gut less


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2017115 said:


> Do I just mow and plow?


I don't need a diesel. It's just a want for me. If that helps. How does your 6.4 pull the tractor? And what does your tractor weight? Just curious I won't pull the skid or tractor much but sometimes. Haven't had the opportunity to tow with this new truck yet.


----------



## qualitycut

I guess most landscapers are idiots because you go to Gerten's and 90 percent of guys there have diesel.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2017119 said:


> I don't need a diesel. It's just a want for me. If that helps. How does your 6.4 pull the tractor? And what does your tractor weight? Just curious I won't pull the skid or tractor much but sometimes. Haven't had the opportunity to tow with this new truck yet.


Everytime a landscaper os pulling a trailer and holding up traffic it's a gas dodge


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2017119 said:


> I don't need a diesel. It's just a want for me. If that helps. How does your 6.4 pull the tractor? And what does your tractor weight? Just curious I won't pull the skid or tractor much but sometimes. Haven't had the opportunity to tow with this new truck yet.


Exactly, i don't NEED one but dont like gas trucks for pulling heavy loads. I like to get up and go and have the extra power. Never know when i might need to pull a house


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2017123 said:


> Everytime a landscaper os pulling a trailer and holding up traffic it's a gas dodge


That might be a stretch. 6.4 has more hp and tq than the other gas competitors.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2017126 said:


> That might be a stretch. 6.4 has more hp and tq than the other gas competitors.


I was kidding. You don't see many gas fords just like you never see 1 ton chevys


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2017129 said:


> I was kidding. You don't see many gas fords just like you never see 1 ton chevys


I figured that but on my phone can't get the laughing guy only this guy


----------



## Ranger620

I'm buying a kia


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2017133 said:


> I'm buying a kia


Hamster car, i would


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;2017133 said:


> I'm buying a kia


Now your talking!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;2017133 said:


> I'm buying a kia


Gonna be buddies with City and his Miata?


----------



## Bill1090

In the er with the gf. Her pulse keeps going up and down. Long fun night of sitting and waiting around doing nothing.


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;2017133 said:


> I'm buying a kia


Atta pepper!!


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2017137 said:


> In the er with the gf. Her pulse keeps going up and down. Long fun night of sitting and waiting around doing nothing.


That happens ru me every time a customer calls


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2017099 said:


> For that reason I don't think my next one will be diesel. But who know it might change. I look at from my 2011 350 to my 2013 Ram I bought the same truck in a Ram with the gooseneck prep (which I could care a less about) for 5000 less then I bought my F350. No matter what it comes down to preferences. If I didn't plow I would probably have a chevy just because they have a smoother ride.


This........


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2017134 said:


> Hamster car, i would


Gonna see if they have an electric version then when all you guy go to fill up gas or diesel I'll just be plugged into my customers power for free. Plus I can advertise that were a green company and sign everyone up. Gonnaake a killing. Now to fab up a plow mount


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;2017133 said:


> I'm buying a kia


Bet they make a truck in a few years like the s10.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2017139 said:


> That happens ru me every time a customer calls


Haha I know right!


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;2017143 said:


> Bet they make a truck in a few years like the s10.


Don't they already make something that kinda looks like an Avelanche?


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;2017131 said:


> I figured that but on my phone can't get the laughing guy only this guy


Laughing guy is easy... : laughing : (take out the spaces)


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;2017119 said:


> I don't need a diesel. It's just a want for me. If that helps. How does your 6.4 pull the tractor? And what does your tractor weight? Just curious I won't pull the skid or tractor much but sometimes. Haven't had the opportunity to tow with this new truck yet.


For the last 3 years, my 24' enclosed with 3 ZTRs, a Grandstand, couple push mowers, trimmers, blowers, etc., has been pulled by a Dodge 2500 with the 5.7, 7 days / week May 1-November whenever it snows.

GVW on the trailer, loaded is right about 9,500 lbs. I would argue this is harder on a truck than pulling a 12,000 skid.

A skid, load of 2 pallet of pavers, whatever, is being driven from point A to point B. Any given day, we might make as many as 25 - 30 stops. One day a week we go to the high school and do 4 other accounts.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2017136 said:


> Gonna be buddies with City and his Miata?


Don't forget bano and his "BUG" :waving:


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2017147 said:


> For the last 3 years, my 24' enclosed with 3 ZTRs, a Grandstand, couple push mowers, trimmers, blowers, etc., has been pulled by a Dodge 2500 with the 5.7, 7 days / week May 1-November whenever it snows.
> 
> GVW on the trailer, loaded is right about 9,500 lbs. I would argue this is harder on a truck than pulling a 12,000 skid.
> 
> A skid, load of 2 pallet of pavers, whatever, is being driven from point A to point B. Any given day, we might make as many as 25 - 30 stops. One day a week we go to the high school and do 4 other accounts.


We get it...you like GAS Dodge trucks. Thumbs Up:salute:


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;2017145 said:


> Don't they already make something that kinda looks like an Avelanche?


I thought that was Honda.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger just asked how it performed pulling my tractor.

And for the record, I like diesel trucks better.


----------



## Polarismalibu

ryde307;2017052 said:


> That's a large payment.
> 
> Are you going to the pig roast?


Pig roasts are the best


----------



## Doughboy12

Deadliest Catch Captain Death Story


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2017152 said:


> Ranger just asked how it performed pulling my tractor.
> 
> And for the record, I like diesel trucks better.


And reason I ask is if I switch to gas it will be dodge. Mileage reasons only


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2017153 said:


> Pig roasts are the best


Yup we have a putty good time every year


----------



## qualitycut




----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2016995 said:


> High 50s ....


So you saw the September forecast too


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2017147 said:


> For the last 3 years, my 24' enclosed with 3 ZTRs, a Grandstand, couple push mowers, trimmers, blowers, etc., has been pulled by a Dodge 2500 with the 5.7, 7 days / week May 1-November whenever it snows.
> 
> GVW on the trailer, loaded is right about 9,500 lbs. I would argue this is harder on a truck than pulling a 12,000 skid.
> 
> A skid, load of 2 pallet of pavers, whatever, is being driven from point A to point B. Any given day, we might make as many as 25 - 30 stops. One day a week we go to the high school and do 4 other accounts.


Your missing my point, of course your truck can pull it. My buddy pulls a skid woth his ecoboost 150 sometimes too. I said i in evry post. I dont like gas trucks for hauling heavy things. I like to power to kick it down when needed and actually go


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;2017029 said:


> My next one will be a tundra.


With Cummins diesel. ......


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2017159 said:


> Yup we have a putty good time every year


Is it for a special occasion? I must have missed why


----------



## qualitycut

Summit ave, yea baby!


----------



## unit28

Next Tuesday

A 30 percent chance of showers and thunderstorms. Partly sunny, with a high near 73. North northwest wind 5 to 10 mph becoming northeast in the afternoon.


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2017173 said:


> Next Tuesday
> 
> A 30 percent chance of showers and thunderstorms. Partly sunny, with a high near 73. North northwest wind 5 to 10 mph becoming northeast in the afternoon.


Perfect! !!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2017118 said:


> I dont care what you do, i have pulled loaded trailers wirh gas trucks and hated it. Gut less


I have pulled loaded trailers with One Ton Diesels and hated it. For the record I think everyone on here has gutless trucks. :waving:


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2017178 said:


> I have pulled loaded trailers with One Ton Diesels and hated it. For the record I think everyone on here has gutless trucks. :waving:


What year? Not sure what you got but my buddy always jokes his ford has more hp and torque than his dumps do. Like i said everyone likes or wants something different.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2017178 said:


> I have pulled loaded trailers with One Ton Diesels and hated it. For the record I think everyone on here has gutless trucks. :waving:


If the tines get tough I will use a KW W900


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2017069 said:


> Okay, I agree. Which is why the truck I drive around is a Laramie.
> 
> Again, simple economics, why $8,000 into a diesel engine when the new gassers will perform the same.
> 
> More money that could be spent on a brand new plow or lifetime warranty.
> 
> Seriously. If you don't think the new gassers will perform the same as the diesels, well, like CB said, to each their own.
> 
> I have buddies that will buy a diesel with 100,000 miles on it for about $5,000 less than a new gasser because they want the diesel. They basically drive 3 miles one way to work. They justify it by saying they aren't going to put a lot of miles on the truck, so they can get away with 100k on the truck already.


All good points... I drive a "nice" truck... "work" trucks for the rest for the most part... I wish I could just drive an F150 around, but I'd need another work truck regardless...

Towing around a dump trailer today with 4 ton at a shot in it, sure I noticed... But I don't do it everyday and I don't care, once up to speed it was all the same...


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;2017085 said:


> I have thought about a 1500 as I like driving the wife's suburban (rides nice), but then what do I do. Drive a 1500 8 miles to the shop/work then hop into the 2500? Seems like extra cost doing the basics. I have toyed about getting a jeep which is fun (my taste) or another motorcycle but the priority list with, the wife, kids, house, vacation it goes to the way side. They are more important than having a extra vehicle for now.


Yeah like he said Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2017092 said:


> I'm just trying to preach to the young guys. Polaris and NorthPro are first up. Yeah, you have houses already, but wait until the kid is here.
> 
> CB, Green Grass, DJ, me, we're all living the dream, raising kids, crunching numbers.


Ain't that the truth... more and more everyday :crying:


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2017104 said:


> For what i do i kust don't think i would be happy with a gas, if i just mowed and plowed it would be different.


I think you're headed in the right direction on that point... All about preference though


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2017152 said:


> Ranger just asked how it performed pulling my tractor.
> 
> And for the record, I like diesel trucks better.


Wait, what?


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2017160 said:


>


:laughing:


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2017178 said:


> I have pulled loaded trailers with One Ton Diesels and hated it. For the record I think everyone on here has gutless trucks. :waving:


You would, haha :salute:


----------



## qualitycut

If i was to buy a second truck i would probably buy a gas. Happy lwmr?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2017180 said:


> What year? Not sure what you got but my buddy always jokes his ford has more hp and torque than his dumps do. Like i said everyone likes or wants something different.


Seriously speaking, the biggest issue I have with ANY pickup pulling heavy loads is actually not the power it's the stopping ability. Having pulled so much with big trucks its really hard for me to feel comfortable with the smaller trucks. We pulled a skid ONCE with a one ton and I swore I would never do it again. That's a personal preference obviously but it is something I think about alot. Ever since I spun a dump around on 169 I have become very cautious.

I'm sure your buddy is kidding around. Dumps are not exactly geared for speed out of the gate.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2017202 said:


> Seriously speaking, the biggest issue I have with ANY pickup pulling heavy loads is actually not the power it's the stopping ability. Having pulled so much with big trucks its really hard for me to feel comfortable with the smaller trucks. We pulled a skid ONCE with a one ton and I swore I would never do it again. That's a personal preference obviously but it is something I think about alot. Ever since I spun a dump around on 169 I have become very cautious.
> 
> I'm sure your buddy is kidding around. Dumps are not exactly geared for speed out of the gate.


Trailers have brakes for a reason. 
Hear the same story over on the RV site all the time. 
And when cafe hits the fan cafe happens....

...said the silly homeowner.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2017195 said:


> Wait, what?


I've always said I liked diesel trucks better. But trying to get to the point of crunching numbers, it didn't work out.

Now that diesel is the same price / less, I would entertain a diesel again on the next truck.

After that would be brand.

I see the new Cummins in the '16 is listed at just shy of $9,000 option. Soon Dodge will be right back to the same price as the other 3, Ford, GMC, Chevy.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2017202 said:


> Seriously speaking, the biggest issue I have with ANY pickup pulling heavy loads is actually not the power it's the stopping ability. Having pulled so much with big trucks its really hard for me to feel comfortable with the smaller trucks. We pulled a skid ONCE with a one ton and I swore I would never do it again. That's a personal preference obviously but it is something I think about alot. Ever since I spun a dump around on 169 I have become very cautious.
> 
> I'm sure your buddy is kidding around. Dumps are not exactly geared for speed out of the gate.


No, he has all 90s ford dumps. I agree the engine brakes they have now help alot.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2017205 said:


> I've always said I liked diesel trucks better. But trying to get to the point of crunching numbers, it didn't work out.
> 
> Now that diesel is the same price / less, I would entertain a diesel again on the next truck.
> 
> After that would be brand.
> 
> I see the new Cummins in the '16 is listed at just shy of $9,000 option. Soon Dodge will be right back to the same price as the other 3, Ford, GMC, Chevy.


That won't be good for them.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2017202 said:


> Seriously speaking, the biggest issue I have with ANY pickup pulling heavy loads is actually not the power it's the stopping ability. Having pulled so much with big trucks its really hard for me to feel comfortable with the smaller trucks. We pulled a skid ONCE with a one ton and I swore I would never do it again. That's a personal preference obviously but it is something I think about alot. Ever since I spun a dump around on 169 I have become very cautious.
> 
> I'm sure your buddy is kidding around. Dumps are not exactly geared for speed out of the gate.


Another reason I love my Cummins is the exhaust brake.


----------



## unit28

For the record....
The 300 straight six was a good motor to tow with


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2017092 said:


> I'm just trying to preach to the young guys. Polaris and NorthPro are first up. Yeah, you have houses already, but wait until the kid is here.
> 
> CB, Green Grass, DJ, me, we're all living the dream, raising kids, crunching numbers.


I'm not to worried about it. That's a big benefit of being my own boss I can always make more.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2017217 said:


> I'm not to worried about it. That's a big benefit of being my own boss I can always make more.


Same thing we all thought......


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;2017215 said:


> Another reason I love my Cummins is the exhaust brake.


They all have that. It is pretty sweet to have


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2017218 said:


> Same thing we all thought......


And your all fine.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2017215 said:


> Another reason I love my Cummins is the exhaust brake.


Yea im glad ford finally did that, my buddy traded his in that has the engine brake and still had life in the rear brakes at 100k


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2017221 said:


> Yea im glad ford finally did that, my buddy traded his in that has the engine brake and still had life in the rear brakes at 100k


At 50000 my brakes look new


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;2017204 said:


> Trailers have brakes for a reason.
> Hear the same story over on the RV site all the time.
> And when cafe hits the fan cafe happens....
> 
> ...said the silly homeowner.


For that last part..... that is complete BS. Sorry, I can't say cafe happens and feel good about it. Big trucks and loads can kill people. I'm not a big fan of all the rules and inspections and all that cafe but safety is my biggest concern when our trucks hit the road. My biggest fear is hearing one of my rigs had an accident. Nothing serious in 55 years and I'd like to keep it that way.

For the first part.........Um......Trust me when I say that A) not all brakes are created equal and B) Not all trucks should be hauling the loads they do even if they are rated for it and C) (This one is a question) What's the biggest rig you've driven? Nothing worse than the feeling that a big trailer is still pushing when you are trying to stop.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

All this talk about trucks has me thinking.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2017205 said:


> I've always said I liked diesel trucks better. But trying to get to the point of crunching numbers, it didn't work out.
> 
> Now that diesel is the same price / less, I would entertain a diesel again on the next truck.
> 
> After that would be brand.
> 
> I see the new Cummins in the '16 is listed at just shy of $9,000 option. Soon Dodge will be right back to the same price as the other 3, Ford, GMC, Chevy.


I know... Just stirring the pot


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2017226 said:


> I know... Just stirring the pot


Me too, dodges seats are really uncomfortable i heard


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2017222 said:


> At 50000 my brakes look new


That's pretty crazy


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;2017227 said:


> Me too, dodges seats are really uncomfortable i heard


No way, who would say that?


----------



## Green Grass

sss inc.;2017223 said:


> for the first part.........um......trust me when i say that a) not all brakes are created equal and b) not all trucks should be hauling the loads they do even if they are rated for it and c) (this one is a question) what's the biggest rig you've driven? Nothing worse than the feeling that a big trailer is still pushing when you are trying to stop.


this!!!......


----------



## Green Grass

djagusch;2017231 said:


> No way, who would say that?


Jim and only Jim


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2017246 said:


> Jim and only Jim


Mustbe busy today, he could have argued all day today. He would have been happy as a clam. Probably trying to figure out why the cops following his family


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2017222 said:


> At 50000 my brakes look new


My '06 Ram still has the original rear brakes at 113,000. Still has 2 of the original BFG Mud Terrains. Two were replaced when the truck was laid on its side.

We just had front brakes put on this spring. We had rear calipers put on.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2017248 said:


> Mustbe busy today, he could have argued all day today. He would have been happy as a clam. Probably trying to figure out why the cops following his family


What a Richard 

Maybe he got arrested


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2017250 said:


> My '06 Ram still has the original rear brakes at 113,000. Still has 2 of the original BFG Mud Terrains. Two were replaced when the truck was laid on its side.
> 
> We just had front brakes put on this spring. We had rear calipers put on.


How do you make tires last that long!!??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2017252 said:


> How do you make tires last that long!!??


Not sure on this truck. The Firestone's were shot on my '14 at 35,000.

Must be all the power.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2017248 said:


> Mustbe busy today, he could have argued all day today. He would have been happy as a clam. Probably trying to figure out why the cops following his family


Or why the sky is blue????

Btw. All the negativity in this town sucks!


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2017252 said:


> How do you make tires last that long!!??


Im close to due and i got 22 on mine


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2017253 said:


> Not sure on this truck. The Firestone's were shot on my '14 at 35,000.
> 
> Must be all the power.


Mine only made it to 27000 I must have more power.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2017255 said:


> Im close to due and i got 22 on mine


Due for a new truck?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My '13 with the 5.7 was at 50k last week when I swapped tires on it, the same Firestone's that were on my '14.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2017227 said:


> Me too, dodges seats are really uncomfortable i heard


The AC is seriously cafeing cold in ours. You would like it.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2017258 said:


> My '13 with the 5.7 was at 50k last week when I swapped tires on it, the same Firestone's that were on my '14.


And the same ones I had I am sure


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2017251 said:


> What a Richard
> 
> Maybe he got arrested


 I figured he would jump inif i posted


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2017257 said:


> Due for a new truck?


No 36k usually but might keep this one for a little longer. Need time to decide between gas or diesel


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2017260 said:


> The AC is seriously cafeing cold in ours. You would like it.


My 15 is way colder than my 13 was for some reason


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2017261 said:


> And the same ones I had I am sure


Might be stupid but i seriously think diesels go through tires quicker. More torque and get more tire slipping?


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2017258 said:


> My '13 with the 5.7 was at 50k last week when I swapped tires on it, the same Firestone's that were on my '14.


My Dad got 600,000 on his drive tires of his semi. I want that on my truck not every 30000


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2017269 said:


> My Dad got 600,000 on his drive tires of his semi. I want that on my truck not every 30000


Hahahaha....my dad went on a tirade when I told him I got rid of my Firestone's. Said he had a set on his semi when he hauled gas for Holiday, got about 60,000 miles out of the steer tires and was pissed.

Made the Firestone guy buy him a set of fronts to replace them.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2017270 said:


> Hahahaha....my dad went on a tirade when I told him I got rid of my Firestone's. Said he had a set on his semi when he hauled gas for Holiday, got about 60,000 miles out of the steer tires and was pissed.
> 
> Made the Firestone guy buy him a set of fronts to replace them.


 He had BFG's on the rear


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Mine liked the Yokohamas.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS you need to up your game and work all year lol

http://sploid.gizmodo.com/do-russia...f-cleaning-the-snow-1482195344?rev=1386916488


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2017267 said:


> Might be stupid but i seriously think diesels go through tires quicker. More torque and get more tire slipping?


No it's those stock tires just suck!


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2017166 said:


> Is it for a special occasion? I must have missed why


Yes special occasion. Ryde and I got an invite
Which I hope ryde attends be nice to talk shop


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2017275 said:


> No it's those stock tires just suck!


Doesn't matter what kind are on everyone i know with a diesel goes through them quicker.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2017276 said:


> Yes special occasion. Ryde and I got an invite
> Which I hope ryde attends be nice to talk shop


Didnt know it was gay pride weekend


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2017278 said:


> Didnt know it was gay pride weekend


Hey dont hate the player hate the game:waving:
And dodge is way better than ford


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2017277 said:


> Doesn't matter what kind are on everyone i know with a diesel goes through them quicker.


My 6.0 went threw the first set quick but once I put duratracs on the lasted forever. Same with my buddy's dmax the duratracs last the stock tires didn't.

My '14 needed tires at 22k I'm at 23k on the '15 they will be replaced by winter


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2017277 said:


> Doesn't matter what kind are on everyone i know with a diesel goes through them quicker.


There's so many different tire options when buying one too... I can never keep them straight


----------



## qualitycut

Donald cralcks me up in these interviews


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2017282 said:


> There's so many different tire options when buying one too... I can never keep them straight


It makes my head spin


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2017279 said:


> Hey dont hate the player hate the game:waving:
> And dodge is way better than ford


At least i know what ryde really meant about the closet door opening.

No i have a good idea what the roast is for.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2017221 said:


> Yea im glad ford finally did that, my buddy traded his in that has the engine brake and still had life in the rear brakes at 100k


177xxx and still on the original brakes front and rear....and no engine brake.
Sounds like I just got a rock in the rear, or they are finally bad.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2017223 said:


> For that last part..... that is complete BS. Sorry, I can't say cafe happens and feel good about it. Big trucks and loads can kill people. I'm not a big fan of all the rules and inspections and all that cafe but safety is my biggest concern when our trucks hit the road. My biggest fear is hearing one of my rigs had an accident. Nothing serious in 55 years and I'd like to keep it that way.
> 
> For the first part.........Um......Trust me when I say that A) not all brakes are created equal and B) Not all trucks should be hauling the loads they do even if they are rated for it and C) (This one is a question) What's the biggest rig you've driven? Nothing worse than the feeling that a big trailer is still pushing when you are trying to stop.


Never anything big for any length of time but I have driven a very old dump truck my buddy uses to get wood to heat his home. Loaded with wood. Overloaded really. Can't claim to have "experience" though. 
I know what you are saying and my comment was a bit tounge in cheek. Why I said silly homeowner.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2017248 said:


> Mustbe busy today, he could have argued all day today. He would have been happy as a clam. Probably trying to figure out why the cops following his family


Or they are done following and started collecting.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2017287 said:


> 177xxx and still on the original brakes front and rear....and no engine brake.
> Sounds like I just got a rock in the rear, or they are finally bad.


We are kinda on different wavelengths hauling wise. And for them they haul 40 fr cattle trailers 2500 plus miles a week.


----------



## qualitycut

Andrea tantaros. Yummm


----------



## qualitycut

Dog puked this morning, now hes been shaking since i got home at 9.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2017290 said:


> We are kinda on different wavelengths hauling wise. And for them they haul 40 fr cattle trailers 2500 plus miles a week.


I am aware of these facts too...:waving:


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2017292 said:


> Dog puked this morning, now hes been shaking since i got home at 9.


Take him in...good chance he ate poison. Those are the signs.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2017222 said:


> At 50000 my brakes look new


Mine too......


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;2017223 said:


> For that last part..... that is complete BS. Sorry, I can't say cafe happens and feel good about it. Big trucks and loads can kill people. I'm not a big fan of all the rules and inspections and all that cafe but safety is my biggest concern when our trucks hit the road. My biggest fear is hearing one of my rigs had an accident. Nothing serious in 55 years and I'd like to keep it that way.
> 
> For the first part.........Um......Trust me when I say that A) not all brakes are created equal and B) Not all trucks should be hauling the loads they do even if they are rated for it and C) (This one is a question) What's the biggest rig you've driven? Nothing worse than the feeling that a big trailer is still pushing when you are trying to stop.


This.......,,

Or watching it come around sideways.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2017291 said:


> Andrea tantaros. Yummm


Yeah baby!


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2017292 said:


> Dog puked this morning, now hes been shaking since i got home at 9.


I would take him in. My dog did that after eating Random crap


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2017298 said:


> I would take him in. My dog did that after eating Random crap


He always does though is the problem. Only gets sick occasionally, boxers get upset stomachs alot. Going to see how he is in the morning.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2017299 said:


> He always does though is the problem. Only gets sick occasionally, boxers get upset stomachs alot. Going to see how he is in the morning.


Yeah mine always are everything idk what she found that one time but she got way sick. I'm sure he's fine but if not better in the morning I would go in


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hahaha I'm still around. Just been to busy to be on here. And no I'm not the only one to say that about dodge seats. Just the only one here. The cloth seats are ok. The sales manager Albert Lea agrees and get the complaint quite often


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2017300 said:


> Yeah mine always are everything idk what she found that one time but she got way sick. I'm sure he's fine but if not better in the morning I would go in


Hes only puked once and that was this morning ao not to worried. See what tomorrow brings


----------



## qualitycut

And i spoke too soon. Je must have ate A LOT of grass this morning. Just puked and it was green and there was some grass left. But i probably need new carpet.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2017304 said:


> And i spoke too soon. Je must have ate A LOT of grass this morning. Just puked and it was green and there was some grass left. But i probably need new carpet.


Mine always got sick from eating grass. Usually not morning and night though.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2017291 said:


> Andrea tantaros. Yummm


?????pics????


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2017305 said:


> Mine always got sick from eating grass. Usually not morning and night though.


Well i got him to eat some oce so sure he through up the water with whatever was left. It was green and not sure ifnits coming out of the carpet.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2017306 said:


> ?????pics????


https://www.google.com/search?q=andrea+tantaros&client=ms-android-sprint-us&source=lnms&prmd=in&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAWoVChMI8633sMyixwIVw9YeCh0gJgXD&biw=360&bih=615

And she's a conservative


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2017308 said:


> https://www.google.com/search?q=andrea+tantaros&client=ms-android-sprint-us&source=lnms&prmd=in&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAWoVChMI8633sMyixwIVw9YeCh0gJgXD&biw=360&bih=615
> 
> And she's a conservative


Link no workie


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2017309 said:


> Link no workie


https://www.google.com/search?q=and...VChMI8633sMyixwIVw9YeCh0gJgXD&biw=360&bih=615

Copy paste always workie...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2017310 said:


> https://www.google.com/search?q=and...VChMI8633sMyixwIVw9YeCh0gJgXD&biw=360&bih=615
> 
> Copy paste always workie...


Needed to give him some crap anyway


----------



## Doughboy12

To make a link work put a [ url ] at the start and a [ /url ] at the end. No spaces. When you post it.


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2017312 said:


> Needed to give him some crap anyway


Figure...


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;2017313 said:


> To make a link work put a [ url ] at the start and a [ /url ] at the end. No spaces.


Thumbs Up were are just a bunch of lawn jockeys and would never figure it out


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2017313 said:


> To make a link work put a [ url ] at the start and a [ /url ] at the end. No spaces. When you post it.


Lots of work, rather you guys copy and past


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone wanna meet down by the creek and look at the meteors?


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2017307 said:


> Well i got him to eat some oce so sure he through up the water with whatever was left. It was green and not sure ifnits coming out of the carpet.


Better start scrubbing the carpet then


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2017317 said:


> Anyone wanna meet down by the creek and look at the meteors?


Wrong site if you're looking for a date.......I hope anyway


----------



## qualitycut

That cleaner turned my fingure prints white and i think my skin is peeling off.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2017317 said:


> Anyone wanna meet down by the creek and look at the meteors?


Can we hook up trucks and see whos has more power?


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2017304 said:


> And i spoke too soon. Je must have ate A LOT of grass this morning. Just puked and it was green and there was some grass left. But i probably need new carpet.


Call zerorez or a place like it. They can make it look like new


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2017317 said:


> Anyone wanna meet down by the creek and look at the meteors?


Nooooo... That's supposed to be under "Missed Connections"


----------



## Camden

Any of you guys have a scooter you want to sell? I'll be in Mpls on Friday.


----------



## Bill1090

cbservicesllc;2017324 said:


> Nooooo... That's supposed to be under "Missed Connections"


Negative. Casual Encounters!


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2017322 said:


> Can we hook up trucks and see whos has more power?


Don't make me break out the half ton Chevy.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2017320 said:


> That cleaner turned my fingure prints white and i think my skin is peeling off.


That is what some would call "a good problem to have."


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2017326 said:


> Negative. Casual Encounters!


Cb is trying to play stupid so we dont know whathe does all day. He loves the rent by the minute rooms


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2017323 said:


> Call zerorez or a place like it. They can make it look like new


Yea im going to have them come in and donthe house was going to tear the carpet out but the old dog doesn't like walking on wood floors


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2017329 said:


> Cb is trying to play stupid so we dont know whathe does all day. He loves the rent by the minute rooms


Dang! You got me! :waving:


----------



## gmcdan

Bill1090;2017327 said:


> Don't make me break out the half ton Chevy.


I once pulled out a stuck pettibone forklift that was buried to the axles and the top 5-6 inches of ground was frozen using my 1/2 ton truck 454 low lock with a 20,000 lb snatch strap . pettibone couldn't even spin its own tires . before the ground froze no one elses truck could even get to it . its pretty deep to bury a tire that size to the axles


----------



## CityGuy

60° and clear


----------



## SnowGuy73

61° clear calm.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Heavy dew..


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like middle to upper 80s until Monday.


----------



## Bill1090

59*

Clear and calm.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2017340 said:


> Looks like middle to upper 80s until Monday.


Looks wet after that


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2017340 said:


> Looks like middle to upper 80s until Monday.


Okay Novak.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Grass is still growing................


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2017352 said:


> Grass is still growing................


No real skips this year. A spot or two here and there.

Been a couple of years since it's been wide spread.


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;2017339 said:


> Heavy dew..


So you went down to the creek with Mr.22???  :laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BTW, only saw 3 meteors last night. Up to 50 per hour my butt.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2017343 said:


> Looks wet after that


Looks like maybe later tonight and again tomorrow night along with Saturday night.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2017359 said:


> Looks like maybe later tonight and again tomorrow night along with Saturday night.


Not here, but I show as of now high chances of rain every day next week starting with Tuesday. Starting to get dry down here


----------



## SnowGuy73

Gasoline is $2.79 at sa in chanhassen.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2017365 said:


> Gasoline is $2.79 at sa in chanhassen.


And under 2 in rochester? Odd


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2017366 said:


> And under 2 in rochester? Odd


Yup...........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Up to $2.20 in Rochester per GasBuddy.


----------



## qualitycut

Supposed to lay some sod tomorrow but hate laying ot when its going to be almost 90 for 3 days after. Thoughts?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Police chief being sued

http://bringmethenews.com/2015/08/11/judge-oks-lawsuit-by-teen-suspended-from-school-over-a-tweet/


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2017369 said:


> Supposed to lay some sod tomorrow but hate laying ot when its going to be almost 90 for 3 days after. Thoughts?


 just make sure the sprinklers are set for 2 or 3 times a day.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2017373 said:


> just make sure the sprinklers are set for 2 or 3 times a day.


They don't have them is my worry. We all know who gets blamed too


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;2017371 said:


> Police chief being sued
> 
> http://bringmethenews.com/2015/08/11/judge-oks-lawsuit-by-teen-suspended-from-school-over-a-tweet/


I hope that kid wins a lot of money. He was treated horribly by these supposed "officials".


----------



## qualitycut

Went from nice to hot in about 5 min


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2017375 said:


> I hope that kid wins a lot of money. He was treated horribly by these supposed "officials".


I agree even though it will be our money he wins. These fools in the educational system need to be reined back in.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2017379 said:


> Went from nice to hot in about 5 min


How was the pooch today?


----------



## Doughboy12

Now you can drink your Wheaties.


----------



## snowman55

Camden;2017375 said:


> I hope that kid wins a lot of money. He was treated horribly by these supposed "officials".


I disagree. Bad things happen. He wasn't innocent. He was wronged for sure. The people who wronged him should pay, lose their job. Instead gov't agencies involved will pay with our money.

Just because something bad happens doesn't mean you should get paid for it. (paid half, cause the ambulance chaser will get half)


----------



## Ranger620

snowman55;2017384 said:


> I disagree. Bad things happen. He wasn't innocent. He was wronged for sure. The people who wronged him should pay, lose their job. Instead gov't agencies involved will pay with our money.
> 
> Just because something bad happens doesn't mean you should get paid for it. (paid half, cause the ambulance chaser will get half)


I agree. He wasn't innocent himself. His actions started the hole process.


----------



## Bill1090

So on Fords FB page they announced production of the f650 and 750 is coming to the US. I didn't know they were made elsewhere.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2017374 said:


> They don't have them is my worry. We all know who gets blamed too


Yeah, then no way I'd do it...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2017387 said:


> I agree. He wasn't innocent himself. His actions started the hole process.


This... Don't make malicious comments that imply something that didn't happen... Although at the same time the City of Rogers leaders should be asking the Police Chief why he got involved... If I recall right, he went on his own to seek out the kid...


----------



## Camden

snowman55;2017384 said:


> I disagree. Bad things happen. He wasn't innocent. He was wronged for sure. The people who wronged him should pay, lose their job. Instead gov't agencies involved will pay with our money.
> 
> Just because something bad happens doesn't mean you should get paid for it. (paid half, cause the ambulance chaser will get half)


That kid's life will be forever impacted by what happened and he should absolutely be compensated for it. Google his name and what comes up? That won't ever go away and you think he should just let bygones be bygones? No way.


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2017389 said:


> Yeah, then no way I'd do it...


This....hold off til next week. Looks like 70's.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2017374 said:


> They don't have them is my worry. We all know who gets blamed too


You can't lay it then. I certainly wouldn't.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2017369 said:


> Supposed to lay some sod tomorrow but hate laying ot when its going to be almost 90 for 3 days after. Thoughts?


1100 yards being delivered at 9 am tomorrow. Going to have a couple crews bang it out real quick.

Edit: They have sprinklers


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2017381 said:


> How was the pooch today?


Hes better still not 100 percent normal. If hes not 100 percent by about 4 o clock hes going in.

Edit, still hasnt eaten anything since yesterday.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2017396 said:


> You can't lay it then. I certainly wouldn't.


What do you mean i cant? I bet i can!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Fletcher's is for lunch today


----------



## Camden

Check out this huge explosion in China that just happened:

http://news.nationalpost.com/news/world/massive-explosion-reported-in-chinese-city-of-tianjin

Watch the second video to see how powerful the aftershock is. It took the guy filming right down even though he was miles away. Crazy.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2017402 said:


> Fletcher's is for lunch today


Wish i had time for sit down lunches let alone lunch every day


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2017405 said:


> Wish i had time for sit down lunches let alone lunch every day


Just wrapped up the patio we have been doing for the worst client ever. It's a well deserved lunch with a view!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2017403 said:


> Check out this huge explosion in China that just happened:
> 
> http://news.nationalpost.com/news/world/massive-explosion-reported-in-chinese-city-of-tianjin
> 
> Watch the second video to see how powerful the aftershock is. It took the guy filming right down even though he was miles away. Crazy.


That's fricken insane!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Guy down the street must have accidentally used grass killer and killed half his yard. Hes watering it lol


----------



## snowman55

Camden;2017392 said:


> That kid's life will be forever impacted by what happened and he should absolutely be compensated for it. Google his name and what comes up? That won't ever go away and you think he should just let bygones be bygones? No way.


I didn't say bygones. People involved should be held accountable. Why does it always have to monetary. Everybody has things in their life that forever change them. That's the problem everyone wants compensation from someone.

None of us know the whole story. But my opinion is when someone harms another that should be criminal and prosecuted. Not overturn every stone looking for a bag of money.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like the CVI's have started to target the NE metro a little heavier now.

Last week in Blaine, today they are in Centerville.


----------



## qualitycut

snowman55;2017412 said:


> I didn't say bygones. People involved should be held accountable. Why does it always have to monetary. Everybody has things in their life that forever change them. That's the problem everyone wants compensation from someone.
> 
> None of us know the whole story. But my opinion is when someone harms another that should be criminal and prosecuted. Not overturn every stone looking for a bag of money.


I agree, suing for money needs to stop somewhere its out of hand. Jmy johns got suwd for some bs last year and had a voucher for free bag of chips. I refuse to grab one. These people don't realize lawyers get all the money andthr business is going to recoup that money from the consumers. Now there is a time and place for suing but very far and few in my opinion.


----------



## Camden

People sue for money because there's no alternative form of compensation.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2017418 said:


> People sue for money because there's no alternative form of compensation.


Ok but the problem is everyone thinks they need to be compensated everytime something happens. People need ti understand cafe happens. Like i said the other day. To many lawyers.


----------



## snowman55

Camden;2017418 said:


> People sue for money because there's no alternative form of compensation.


Exactly. Why does he need to be compensated? And if he truly does, he needs to be compensated by the people that wronged him. Again thru criminal court and restitution. Not because and ambulance chaser named a bunch of deep pockets because he knows someone will roll over.


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;2017392 said:


> That kid's life will be forever impacted by what happened and he should absolutely be compensated for it. Google his name and what comes up? That won't ever go away and you think he should just let bygones be bygones? No way.


I'll admit I don't remember a hole lot about the case and while I agree it was handled poorly he made a false statement which will in your words forever haunt that teacher. Even if she sucks it's still stuck with her. What happens if she could never get a job again cause people think she had affairs with a student. Yet he gets money for starting it all. Point a gun at a cop you get shot. Do you deserve money cause you got shot? Same thing just a little more radical. 
Now the chief shouldn't have gotten involved and it was handled poorly but this kid is not innocent


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2017436 said:


> I'll admit I don't remember a hole lot about the case and while I agree it was handled poorly he made a false statement which will in your words forever haunt that teacher. Even if she sucks it's still stuck with her. What happens if she could never get a job again cause people think she had affairs with a student. Yet he gets money for starting it all. Point a gun at a cop you get shot. Do you deserve money cause you got shot? Same thing just a little more radical.
> Now the chief shouldn't have gotten involved and it was handled poorly but this kid is not innocent


This.......


----------



## albhb3

Ranger620;2017436 said:


> I'll admit I don't remember a hole lot about the case and while I agree it was handled poorly he made a false statement which will in your words forever haunt that teacher. Even if she sucks it's still stuck with her. What happens if she could never get a job again cause people think she had affairs with a student. Yet he gets money for starting it all. Point a gun at a cop you get shot. *Do you deserve money cause you got shot*? Same thing just a little more radical.
> Now the chief shouldn't have gotten involved and it was handled poorly but this kid is not innocent


depends on if its a minority or not:laughing: you know the rules


----------



## albhb3

question for you guys am working on a 94 30hp evenrude electric start. electric from battery all the way to starter is 12+ volts ohms tested out with no resistance. when I push the start it will barely roll over with a jump box on battery but will turn over great with no spark plugs in it. Is it possible to lock up without a gas line attached? I also cleaned all terminals as well... any ideas, motor was gone through 3-4 years ago and was moth balled by a shop down in Illinois for a buddy we got it from


----------



## qualitycut

I had my fun for the day, girl was turning left onto the on ramp and was on her phone i was coming other direction and going right onto same ramp. Both had a green light she turned left and i went right we were 2 wide on the single ramp. I think she cafed herself.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2017450 said:


> I had my fun for the day, girl was turning left onto the on ramp and was on her phone i was coming other direction and going right onto same ramp. Both had a green light she turned left and i went right we were 2 wide on the single ramp. I think she cafed herself.


Small car?? The look on peoples faces when they do something dumb and end up next to a big truck is priceless.


----------



## Ranger620

albhb3;2017449 said:


> question for you guys am working on a 94 30hp evenrude electric start. electric from battery all the way to starter is 12+ volts ohms tested out with no resistance. when I push the start it will barely roll over with a jump box on battery but will turn over great with no spark plugs in it. Is it possible to lock up without a gas line attached? I also cleaned all terminals as well... any ideas, motor was gone through 3-4 years ago and was moth balled by a shop down in Illinois for a buddy we got it from


Could just be a week starter. That's where I would start


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;2017453 said:


> Could just be a week starter. That's where I would start


This would be my guess as well. Or a bad connection at the starter.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2017453 said:


> Could just be a week starter. That's where I would start


Or the person trying to start it


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2017452 said:


> Small car?? The look on peoples faces when they do something dumb and end up next to a big truck is priceless.


Normal day for me.


----------



## albhb3

Ranger620;2017453 said:


> Could just be a week starter. That's where I would start


would that make sense if on the volt meter it drops to 9.7ish volts while cranking



qualitycut;2017456 said:


> Or the person trying to start it


I resemble that comment


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2017456 said:


> Or the person trying to start it


I shouldn't admit it but one year I got the boat out of storage put the batteries in tried to start it. Nothing. Checked connections then voltage all good. Kicker motor would start but not the big motor. Hooked the battery charger up to help still nothing. Jumped the started and it worked so thought I had bad ignition.

I forgot to put it in neutral


----------



## Ranger620

albhb3;2017458 said:


> would that make sense if on the volt meter it drops to 9.7ish volts while cranking
> 
> I resemble that comment


No the brushes could be wore down. External voltage could be fine interior is where the problem could be and you wouldn't be able to test that. My bet is still on the starter


----------



## CityGuy

It's amazing, no matter how tired you are or how bad a day you are having, coming home and seeing your kid smile at you makes it all go away.


----------



## albhb3

Ranger620;2017461 said:


> No the brushes could be wore down. External voltage could be fine interior is where the problem could be and you wouldn't be able to test that. My bet is still on the starter


hmmm might just pull it apart and replace the brushes for 30 bucks a lot cheaper then 200 for a starter


----------



## qualitycut

Haven't even gave the customer a start date and he gave me 2500 down. Kod!!


----------



## Ranger620

albhb3;2017463 said:


> hmmm might just pull it apart and replace the brushes for 30 bucks a lot cheaper then 200 for a starter


Check with twin city outboard. If they have one they may let you rerun it if it was not the problem. Could be the windings too. I always just have them rebuilt for tricks and equipment.


----------



## albhb3

Ranger620;2017465 said:


> Check with twin city outboard. If they have one they may let you rerun it if it was not the problem. Could be the windings too. I always just have them rebuilt for tricks and equipment.


THANKS I completely forgot about twin city outboardThumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got my signed contracts with the school district back. They extended them through 2019 with a 3% increase per year for the lawn and snow.

Now dropping everything and just doing the district by myself in the summer and a couple subs in the winter looks more and more tempting.

Maybe keep the city too just for summer work.

Just mow/go.


----------



## qualitycut

Vet here i come. Slimy brown stinky puke fml


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2017471 said:


> Vet here i come. Slimy brown stinky puke fml


Good luck quality.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2017469 said:


> Got my signed contracts with the school district back. They extended them through 2019 with a 3% increase per year for the lawn and snow.
> 
> Now dropping everything and just doing the district by myself in the summer and a couple subs in the winter looks more and more tempting.
> 
> Maybe keep the city too just for summer work.
> 
> Just mow/go.


I would keep the city work also.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2017471 said:


> Vet here i come. Slimy brown stinky puke fml


Hope everything checks out OK!


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;2017463 said:


> hmmm might just pull it apart and replace the brushes for 30 bucks a lot cheaper then 200 for a starter


A&B Auto Electric in Burnsville (Not Bloomington) would rebuild it for under a hundred. Everything I bring them I get back in a day or so. Old school place but they know their alternators, starters and anything else with wires in it.


----------



## qualitycut

And puked all over the truck and now vet. Good thing i have a blanket down.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I rate the loaded Italian from Arby's a 5 out of 10 at best


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2017477 said:


> And puked all over the truck and now vet. Good thing i have a blanket down.


Time for a new truck


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2017475 said:


> Hope everything checks out OK!


Thanks, hes still got a little grass in gis ouke so hopefully its just that.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2017478 said:


> I rate the loaded Italian from Arby's a 5 out of 10 at best


Good to know. Was thinking about one tomorrow for lunch after looking at 5he sign advertising it all day.


----------



## qualitycut

Great, xrays and blood work. Think something might be stuck hin his stomach


----------



## qualitycut

They give you a bid before and ask if you want to do it. Who the hell wouldn't?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2017484 said:


> They give you a bid before and ask if you want to do it. Who the hell wouldn't?


Me......just saying.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2017474 said:


> I would keep the city work also.


Trying to figure out if two of us could do all of that. $30k to an employee, $70k to me/company. Biggest issue, everything is hinged on 2 accounts.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2017486 said:


> Me......just saying.


You dont have a dog you cant talk.


----------



## Doughboy12

NorthernProServ;2017475 said:


> Hope everything checks out OK!


This...keep us posted for sure...I know you will. 
Poor little guy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2017488 said:


> You dont have a dog you cant talk.


I've had plenty growing up. I get how people get attached, trust me. But I just don't.


----------



## qualitycut

So st paul passed a thing no more Columbis day its indigenous people day wtf?


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2017484 said:


> They give you a bid before and ask if you want to do it. Who the hell wouldn't?


I guess the $2500 isn't making it to KoD...


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2017492 said:


> I guess the $2500 isn't making it to KoD...


Only 500..... so far.........


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2017487 said:


> Trying to figure out if two of us could do all of that. $30k to an employee, $70k to me/company. Biggest issue, everything is hinged on 2 accounts.


Too many eggs in one basket.


----------



## qualitycut

Looks like the gate i built for my parents deck to keep the dog in is going to cost them 300.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2017493 said:


> Only 500..... so far.........


Yep...meter is still running as they say.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2017484 said:


> They give you a bid before and ask if you want to do it. Who the hell wouldn't?


I'm sure it depends on circumstances


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2017494 said:


> Too many eggs in one basket.


Hr can worry about that in 4 years


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2017497 said:


> I'm sure it depends on circumstances


We lost a dog to the bad dog food from about 7-8 years ago. Wanted us to send the guy to the UofM for testing and to try to save him. Your down payment was a start. Guess who said no...:waving:


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2017495 said:


> Looks like the gate i built for my parents deck to keep the dog in is going to cost them 300.


Did he eat the whole thing?

JK


----------



## qualitycut

A hot tech just came in and asked if i needed anything while i waited, i said no but was thinking something


----------



## Doughboy12

Weather radio going OFF. Attm


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2017500 said:


> Did he eat the whole thing?
> 
> JK


Its at my parents house not mine.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2017501 said:


> A hot tech just came in and asked if i needed anything while i waited, i said no but was thinking something


Did you start to tear up??? :crying:


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2017503 said:


> Its at my parents house not mine.


I was trying to be funny. Keeping it light you know.


----------



## Doughboy12

Thunderstorm watch...


----------



## qualitycut

White castle is right next store and i haven't eaten anything but a granola bar today.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2017505 said:


> I was trying to be funny. Keeping it light you know.


I gotcha......


----------



## CityGuy

Thunderstorm watch for metro.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2017494 said:


> Too many eggs in one basket.


That's my biggest fear. I'm kinda tied to the current business manager at the school, current public works director at the city, and he already dumped me once for what was supposed to be a cheaper price.


----------



## Ranger620

Quality. I'm sure they may tell you some things don't show up in X-ray. Socks for example. Also if older intestine muscles can be weaker and not pass the grass. Is it the older one or younger?


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2017510 said:


> That's my biggest fear. I'm kinda tied to the current business manager at the school, current public works director at the city, and he already dumped me once for what was supposed to be a cheaper price.


You have till 2019 to worry about it and you can always rebuild. You did it once you can do it again


----------



## qualitycut

Now they are sending out his xray to a radiologist 


$ ding $ ding $


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2017511 said:


> Quality. I'm sure they may tell you some things don't show up in X-ray. Socks for example. Also if older intestine muscles can be weaker and not pass the grass. Is it the older one or younger?


Younger one. 2.5 years old


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2017510 said:


> That's my biggest fear. I'm kinda tied to the current business manager at the school, current public works director at the city, and he already dumped me once for what was supposed to be a cheaper price.


This is why I like to spread it out. Nobody is loyal to a good vendor anymore. Well, maybe a few but I am always waiting for a surprise ending to a relationship.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2017517 said:


> This is why I like to spread it out. Nobody is loyal to a good vendor anymore. Well, maybe a few but I am always waiting for a surprise ending to a relationship.


This i had a customer yesterday talking about how loayal he is about something and i find out hes switching to his buddieskid at his new house. Donkey


----------



## qualitycut

Lady just walked in with a little bird, wth?


----------



## albhb3

got it figured out musta had a bad cell or 2 pops brought over his deep cell for a 90horse 5 min later 2stroke cold smoke. good luck quality


----------



## Ranger620

albhb3;2017522 said:


> got it figured out musta had a bad cell or 2 pops brought over his deep cell for a 90horse 5 min later 2stroke cold smoke. good luck quality


Well that's a cheaper fix yet


----------



## qualitycut

600 so far keeping him overnight. Going to be at 1k in the morning. F


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2017519 said:


> Lady just walked in with a little bird, wth?


#birdlivesmatter


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Eating at the Village Inn in Wyoming.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2017507 said:


> White castle is right next store and i haven't eaten anything but a granola bar today.


Take the hot tech!!


----------



## Bill1090

Kinda steamy out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2017528 said:


> Eating at the Village Inn in Wyoming.


Not sure what to think. It's free pie Wednesday and every high school/college girl in the area is here.


----------



## NorthernProServ

I guess I will keep the bad news coming........just got word my uncle was in a motorcycle accident, was airlifted to North and is in critical undergoing surgery right now......

Almost broke my hand slamming it on the desk after after hearing the news


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2017533 said:


> I guess I will keep the bad news coming........just got word my uncle was in a motorcycle accident, was airlifted to North and is in critical undergoing surgery right now......
> 
> Almost broke my hand slamming it on the desk after after hearing the news


Hopefully everything goes good. Keep us posted


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;2017533 said:


> I guess I will keep the bad news coming........just got word my uncle was in a motorcycle accident, was airlifted to North and is in critical undergoing surgery right now......
> 
> Almost broke my hand slamming it on the desk after after hearing the news


Was he the one out the west side that hit the van?


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2017535 said:


> Was he the one out the west side that hit the van?


Yes, How did you find out? trying to find something online and cant find nothing.

Driver of the van had a heart attack, hit him and he was pinned underneath


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Police Clips posted it. Driver went into full cardiac arrest.


----------



## Ranger620

NorthernProServ;2017533 said:


> I guess I will keep the bad news coming........just got word my uncle was in a motorcycle accident, was airlifted to North and is in critical undergoing surgery right now......
> 
> Almost broke my hand slamming it on the desk after after hearing the news


Man that sucks. Hope everything goes good.


----------



## Bill1090

NorthernProServ;2017533 said:


> I guess I will keep the bad news coming........just got word my uncle was in a motorcycle accident, was airlifted to North and is in critical undergoing surgery right now......
> 
> Almost broke my hand slamming it on the desk after after hearing the news


Jeez man. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Van driver had a heart attack, went through an intersection and just happened your uncle was in the wrong place at the wrong time it looks like. He was parked and van hit him. Van driver DOA.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2017543 said:


> Van driver had a heart attack, went through an intersection and just happened your uncle was in the wrong place at the wrong time it looks like. He was parked and van hit him. Van driver DOA.


Just had a phone call with the family and heard that too... WOW. Happened right in the parking lot. He was there for a dental appt.


----------



## NorthernProServ

He is a paramedic for Allina health too.

Can do nothing but pray right now.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Searched for DXT and this thread popped up fellas, can anyone give a review of one? Coming from a fisher straight blade, and I do a fair amount of dirt stuff, appreciate the input guys.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;2017531 said:


> Not sure what to think. It's free pie Wednesday and every high school/college girl in the area is here.


Order some cherry pie, see what you get.


----------



## djagusch

GMCHD plower;2017552 said:


> Searched for DXT and this thread popped up fellas, can anyone give a review of one? Coming from a fisher straight blade, and I do a fair amount of dirt stuff, appreciate the input guys.


Own 3 stainless ones. Going from a regular boss v plow to the dxt is night and day difference when lifting over curbs and you miss time it. No issues with them so far. In dirt it really depends on which decides to trip. Typically the edge will trip unless you hit a bigger object.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;2017555 said:


> Order some cherry pie, see what you get.


I'd rather have apple. Adam's Apple. :laughing:


----------



## NorthernProServ

djagusch;2017555 said:


> Order some cherry pie, see what you get.


Need some humor right now, plowsite nevers let's you down ! : )


----------



## NorthernProServ

djagusch;2017556 said:


> Own 3 stainless ones. Going from a regular boss v plow to the dxt is night and day difference when lifting over curbs and you miss time it. No issues with them so far. In dirt it really depends on which decides to trip. Typically the edge will trip unless you hit a bigger object.


Own 2 SS ones here, came from vxt's....hands down the dxt wins,even the roughest parking lots or humped expansion joints, it just sails across them. You can puts shoes on too to keep it from digging in. I have done a little gravel and once the ground is frozen you should be good to go.


----------



## Bill1090

GMCHD plower;2017552 said:


> Searched for DXT and this thread popped up fellas, can anyone give a review of one? Coming from a fisher straight blade, and I do a fair amount of dirt stuff, appreciate the input guys.


Since Camden isn't here to say it, I will. Just go buy a Western MVP3 and never look back!


----------



## qualitycut

GMCHD plower;2017552 said:


> Searched for DXT and this thread popped up fellas, can anyone give a review of one? Coming from a fisher straight blade, and I do a fair amount of dirt stuff, appreciate the input guys.


Expandables and fords are where its at.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2017559 said:


> I'd rather have apple. Adam's Apple. :laughing:


Wow its all coming together, is that why you cider beer too? H caugh omo


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2017571 said:


> Wow its all coming together, is that why you cider beer too? H caugh omo


At least he didn't ask for the banana cream pie......


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2017572 said:


> At least he didn't ask for the banana cream pie......


His date to the creek last night probably brought that.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2017533 said:


> I guess I will keep the bad news coming........just got word my uncle was in a motorcycle accident, was airlifted to North and is in critical undergoing surgery right now......
> 
> Almost broke my hand slamming it on the desk after after hearing the news


Yikes... must have been the chopper I saw heading that way at Mach 1 earlier... Thoughts...


----------



## cbservicesllc

GMCHD plower;2017552 said:


> Searched for DXT and this thread popped up fellas, can anyone give a review of one? Coming from a fisher straight blade, and I do a fair amount of dirt stuff, appreciate the input guys.


Been running Boss V's for awhile... DXT takes the cake!


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2017570 said:


> Expandables and fords are where its at.


Well we agree on one thing...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2017579 said:


> Well we agree on one thing...


I had too.....


----------



## Deershack

How many of you drive to a site and have to unhook your trailer to go get supplies, pull your skid out of a dump trailer to load it and so on? Better not unhook your trailer in St.Paul. I got warned by a parking enforcement type today that when I use my dump to haul my skid to a site and unhook the truck from the trailer so I can use the skid to load it, I'm in violation of a new City ord (as of Jan of 15). Apparently any trailer on the street not attached to a tow vechicle is subject to a fine and tow. Just the act of unhitching the trailer puts you in violation if they catch you. Don't know how roofers, siding installers, painters, Irragation installers and so on who do jobs requiring more then a day and need to leave their trailers on site will be treated.

Made 10+ calls to the City to get a clarification and while they had heard of the new ord, no one could tell me what it ment and/or how it will be enforced. One suggested that I get a use of street permit but didn't know what it cost or how long it was good for. I can see it becoming another charge to the client that they will balk at paying.


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;2017564 said:


> Since Camden isn't here to say it, I will. Just go buy a Western MVP3 and never look back!


This..........+1


----------



## qualitycut

Deershack;2017582 said:


> How many of you drive to a site and have to unhook your trailer to go get supplies, pull your skid out of a dump trailer to load it and so on? Better not unhook your trailer in St.Paul. I got warned by a parking enforcement type today that when I use my dump to haul my skid to a site and unhook the truck from the trailer so I can use the skid to load it, I'm in violation of a new City ord (as of Jan of 15). Apparently any trailer on the street not attached to a tow vechicle is subject to a fine and tow. Just the act of unhitching the trailer puts you in violation if they catch you. Don't know how roofers, siding installers, painters, Irragation installers and so on who do jobs requiring more then a day and need to leave their trailers on site will be treated.
> 
> Made 10+ calls to the City to get a clarification and while they had heard of the new ord, no one could tell me what it ment and/or how it will be enforced. One suggested that I get a use of street permit but didn't know what it cost or how long it was good for. I can see it becoming another charge to the client that they will balk at paying.


Typical government. They were probably having problems with dumpsters and they screwed up and added all the other things into the ordinance. Idiots. I always leave my trailer unhooked in st paul.


----------



## Deershack

qualitycut;2017586 said:


> Typical government. They were probably having problems with dumpsters and they screwed up and added all the other things into the ordinance. Idiots. I always leave my trailer unhooked in st paul.


Just thought I'd pass on the word. They do issue permits for dumpsters now but they can't or wont say if those could be used for trailers. Dumpster owners are suspossed to get the permits when they place the trailers. Think there are a couple of reasons for what they are doing. Raising money from the permits and/or fines, trying to address those who park a trailer in front of their house all summer or put a travel trailer there and live in it. Who know.

Upshot is that they are adding another burden to the business owner and an expense to the client.


----------



## CityGuy

71° clouds and lighting in the area.


----------



## CityGuy

Everything is wet.


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ;2017551 said:


> He is a paramedic for Allina health too.
> 
> Can do nothing but pray right now.


First name? Probably know him.
Sorry to hear.


----------



## SnowGuy73

70° breezy clouds.


----------



## CityGuy

Light rain in buffalo.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Heavy dew/looks like it rained.


----------



## qualitycut

Deershack;2017589 said:


> Just thought I'd pass on the word. They do issue permits for dumpsters now but they can't or wont say if those could be used for trailers. Dumpster owners are suspossed to get the permits when they place the trailers. Think there are a couple of reasons for what they are doing. Raising money from the permits and/or fines, trying to address those who park a trailer in front of their house all summer or put a travel trailer there and live in it. Who know.
> 
> Upshot is that they are adding another burden to the business owner and an expense to the client.


Exactly, they are either to lazy or to stupid to make it ok for people working to leave a trailer there for the day even if they are trying to get people to not leave personal trailers out.


----------



## TKLAWN

Thunder here, looks like it's going to pour!


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;2017598 said:


> Thunder here, looks like it's going to pour!


It will, it did here


----------



## qualitycut

Going to feel 10 degrees warmee today than it actually is. Gross


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

5 minute downpour here about 4 am. Roads are already dry.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2017603 said:


> 5 minute downpour here about 4 am. Roads are already dry.


What about the grass?

Just wondering cause most of us mow grass.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You should already have the dew report. City didn't give his normal road report.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2017604 said:


> What about the grass?
> 
> Just wondering cause most of us mow grass.


Been to the Vet yet???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Not trying to restart the truck debate, just this.....

Drove my 5.7 Dodge yesterday, avg mpg is 8 per the computer. My 6.4 is at 11.

Neither computer is reset with any consistent intent.

Just wanted to post, so if someone was on the fence between a 2012 / '13 for another truck with the 5.7 vs paying a bit more for a '13+ with the 6.4, you're looking at about 3 mpg more on average. 

My 6.4 is always hooked to the dump with varying loads.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2017606 said:


> Been to the Vet yet???


Just called throw up all night, doing exrays again thinking possible surgery


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2017608 said:


> Just called throw up all night, doing exrays again thinking possible surgery


Dang man that really sucks! Did they find anything stuck in him?


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2017609 said:


> Dang man that really sucks! Did they find anything stuck in him?


Waiting to hear back om the xray. This is looking more and more like a 3k ordeal. If its a piece of the tennis ball i hit with the mower a few weeks ago in going to flip a cafe.


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;2017476 said:


> A&B Auto Electric in Burnsville (Not Bloomington) would rebuild it for under a hundred. Everything I bring them I get back in a day or so. Old school place but they know their alternators, starters and anything else with wires in it.


This. We bring all starters and alternators there.



qualitycut;2017608 said:


> Just called throw up all night, doing exrays again thinking possible surgery


That sucks good luck hope the figure it out soon.


----------



## qualitycut

Lady in a bmw was wearing white cleaning gloves driving lol


----------



## qualitycut

Vet called xray look different gas bubbles are moving so may not need surgery sending out to get read by a radiologist


----------



## qualitycut

Northpro any updates?


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2017617 said:


> Vet called xray look different gas bubbles are moving so may not need surgery sending out to get read by a radiologist


I hope he pulls through it !


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2017618 said:


> Northpro any updates?


He is still in ICU. Had a couple surgeries last night.

Broken leg and ankle
3-5 Broken ribs
Collapsed lung
Bleeding in the brain

Hoping to get a better update around 11am


----------



## ryde307

NorthernProServ;2017620 said:


> He is still in ICU. Had a couple surgeries last night.
> 
> Broken leg and ankle
> 3-5 Broken ribs
> Collapsed lung
> Bleeding in the brain
> 
> Hoping to get a better update around 11am


Thinking of your family. Hope things improve today.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2017620 said:


> He is still in ICU. Had a couple surgeries last night.
> 
> Broken leg and ankle
> 3-5 Broken ribs
> Collapsed lung
> Bleeding in the brain
> 
> Hoping to get a better update around 11am


Hopefully its good news, let us know


----------



## ryde307

I think someone was talking about it the other day but I just received multiple checks in one envelope from a bill pay place. I'm not the normal one that goes through the checks but I haven't seen that before. 3 checks from 3 different accounts. The bill pay places must be cutting back on mailing expenses.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2017607 said:


> Not trying to restart the truck debate, just this.....
> 
> Drove my 5.7 Dodge yesterday, avg mpg is 8 per the computer. My 6.4 is at 11.
> 
> Neither computer is reset with any consistent intent.
> 
> Just wanted to post, so if someone was on the fence between a 2012 / '13 for another truck with the 5.7 vs paying a bit more for a '13+ with the 6.4, you're looking at about 3 mpg more on average.
> 
> My 6.4 is always hooked to the dump with varying loads.


Yeah, but the seats suck! Hahahahaha


----------



## jimslawnsnow

ryde307;2017624 said:


> I think someone was talking about it the other day but I just received multiple checks in one envelope from a bill pay place. I'm not the normal one that goes through the checks but I haven't seen that before. 3 checks from 3 different accounts. The bill pay places must be cutting back on mailing expenses.


I get that all the time for the last several years


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;2017620 said:


> He is still in ICU. Had a couple surgeries last night.
> 
> Broken leg and ankle
> 3-5 Broken ribs
> Collapsed lung
> Bleeding in the brain
> 
> Hoping to get a better update around 11am


I'm sorry to hear that. Hoping for the best for you and your family!


----------



## Camden

ryde307;2017624 said:


> I think someone was talking about it the other day but I just received multiple checks in one envelope from a bill pay place. I'm not the normal one that goes through the checks but I haven't seen that before. 3 checks from 3 different accounts. The bill pay places must be cutting back on mailing expenses.


I'm assuming that you received checks that were generated by your customer's bank. If so, the reason you have more than one in the same envelope is that there are only a handful of companies that handle "online bill pay" for all the different banks in the country.

So even if one of your customers banks with US Bank and another one uses Wells Fargo they could still contract with the same company that generates their checks. If a request was made to pay you by 2 people at the same time their system detects the same address and two checks are stuffed into the same envelope.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Thanks guys

Was just at a funeral last weekend of someone one was killed on a motorcycle, trying to hold it together here.


----------



## Bill1090

NorthernProServ;2017620 said:


> He is still in ICU. Had a couple surgeries last night.
> 
> Broken leg and ankle
> 3-5 Broken ribs
> Collapsed lung
> Bleeding in the brain
> 
> Hoping to get a better update around 11am


Hopefully you get some good news.


----------



## Bill1090

Hot and humid already. Bring on winter!


----------



## ryde307

Camden;2017629 said:


> I'm assuming that you received checks that were generated by your customer's bank. If so, the reason you have more than one in the same envelope is that there are only a handful of companies that handle "online bill pay" for all the different banks in the country.
> 
> So even if one of your customers banks with US Bank and another one uses Wells Fargo they could still contract with the same company that generates their checks. If a request was made to pay you by 2 people at the same time their system detects the same address and two checks are stuffed into the same envelope.


Figured that what is was. I just haven't seen it. I open the mail one every two weeks or so.


----------



## qualitycut

Now an mri up to 1200.00 cafe me


----------



## Bill1090

Gas is up to $2.64 today. Diesel still holding at $2.59


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2017638 said:


> Now an mri up to 1200.00 cafe me


Just don't go to the tavern this weekend and you will still be money ahead!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2017640 said:


> Gas is up to $2.64 today. Diesel still holding at $2.59


Gas in WBL is $2.69. Diesel at $2.41.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2017641 said:


> Just don't go to the tavern this weekend and you will still be money ahead!


Ha no cafe. Romon noodles for the next 2 months

If he needs surgery going to be right on with my 3k guess


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2017644 said:


> Gas in WBL is $2.69. Diesel at $2.41.


They had something on the news yesterday that a refinery is shut down or something so prices will shoot up again.

Good for Doughboy, not for us.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;2017641 said:


> Just don't go to the tavern this weekend and you will still be money ahead!


That's probably a very true statement lol


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2017645 said:


> Ha no cafe. Romon noodles for the next 2 months
> 
> If he needs surgery going to be right on with my 3k guess


Its worth it though. I'd spend more money on my dog than the GF.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2017649 said:


> Its worth it though. I'd spend more money on my dog than the GF.


I know. Im going to start a gofund me account any donations? Jk

I just paid off a 5k loan monday too go figure

Should get back with mine we could split the bill lol


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2017629 said:


> I'm assuming that you received checks that were generated by your customer's bank. If so, the reason you have more than one in the same envelope is that there are only a handful of companies that handle "online bill pay" for all the different banks in the country.
> 
> So even if one of your customers banks with US Bank and another one uses Wells Fargo they could still contract with the same company that generates their checks. If a request was made to pay you by 2 people at the same time their system detects the same address and two checks are stuffed into the same envelope.


Good point... I think I've actually seen that before, different banks on the checks from the same envelope...


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2017645 said:


> Ha no cafe. Romon noodles for the next 2 months
> 
> If he needs surgery going to be right on with my 3k guess


Hope it's not to big of a bill. It really takes a lot to get to 3k or maybe I just get a discount. I did emergency surgery on one of the dogs after hours with X-ray and an over night stay and that was 2100


----------



## qualitycut

Needs surgery asap. Intestines are scrunched and spleen is resting in the wrong spot


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2017653 said:


> Hope it's not to big of a bill. It really takes a lot to get to 3k or maybe I just get a discount. I did emergency surgery on one of the dogs after hours with X-ray and an over night stay and that was 2100


2 xray mri 2 blood test surgery os 1800 2800 of i want a borded doc


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2017650 said:


> I know. Im going to start a gofund me account any donations? Jk
> 
> I just paid off a 5k loan monday too go figure
> 
> Should get back with mine we could split the bill lol


Maybe she'd give you some sympathy... uhh snuggles and what have you.


----------



## Doughboy12

NorthernProServ;2017620 said:


> He is still in ICU. Had a couple surgeries last night.
> 
> Broken leg and ankle
> 3-5 Broken ribs
> Collapsed lung
> Bleeding in the brain
> 
> Hoping to get a better update around 11am


Sounds like my ex-coworker (Newly retired) that got taken off his bike by a turkey up by Brainerd...but add:
Broken jaw
Second broken leg
Shattered knee

Remove: bleeding on brain


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;2017647 said:


> They had something on the news yesterday that a refinery is shut down or something so prices will shoot up again.
> 
> Good for Doughboy, not for us.


Refinery stuff like that doesn't help us much...but thanks for the thoughts...xysport


----------



## qualitycut

I dont know how you guys with kids do it. Walked in and he just looked miserable didn't even get up to swe me


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;2017647 said:


> They had something on the news yesterday that a refinery is shut down or something so prices will shoot up again.
> 
> Good for Doughboy, not for us.


Smoke and mirrors... that is the dumbest reason ever...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2017664 said:


> I dont know how you guys with kids do it. Walked in and he just looked miserable didn't even get up to swe me


Thankfully mine are relatively healthy, all things considered.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2017659 said:


> Needs surgery asap. Intestines are scrunched and spleen is resting in the wrong spot


Well that kinda sucks. They say what caused it?


----------



## NorthernProServ

Doughboy12;2017662 said:


> Sounds like my ex-coworker (Newly retired) that got taken off his bike by a turkey up by Brainerd...but add:
> Broken jaw
> Second broken leg
> Shattered knee
> 
> Remove: bleeding on brain


That's no good either : (


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2017664 said:


> I dont know how you guys with kids do it. Walked in and he just looked miserable didn't even get up to swe me


That brings back memories when I had to put my dog skip down, was just in May. It's hard to even think about it to this day. I hope the surgery goes well!

There's not much we would not do for our pets.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2017668 said:


> Well that kinda sucks. They say what caused it?


Think he ate something. My luck they find some other crap and cost me another 2 k


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2017671 said:


> That brings back memories when I had to put my dog skip down, was just in May. It's hard to even think about it to this day. I hope the surgery goes well!
> 
> There's not much we would not do for our pets.


And hes still young my other dog is 10 so i see more bills on thd near future

Maybe im just a sally


----------



## unit28

Combine a few Arctic blasts (polar vortex, anyone?)*with ample moisture from a very strong El Niño pattern and we might be looking at*a*gangbuster, snowy winter. Even more so if El Niño*ends up being slightly weaker than predicted.


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;2017636 said:


> Hot and humid already. Bring on winter!


This......


----------



## Bill1090

unit28;2017674 said:


> Combine a few Arctic blasts (polar vortex, anyone?)*with ample moisture from a very strong El Niño pattern and we might be looking at*a*gangbuster, snowy winter. Even more so if El Niño*ends up being slightly weaker than predicted.


You'd have to ask Jim, but I don't think they make a head to combine arctic blasts yet.


----------



## Bill1090

So I'm at 0% for today and 20% for tomorrow yet now the weather story shows some storms tonight, some possibly strong. WTH!?


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;2017676 said:


> You'd have to ask Jim, but I don't think they make a head to combine arctic blasts yet.


Haha.........


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;2017677 said:


> So I'm at 0% for today and 20% for tomorrow yet now the weather story shows some storms tonight, some possibly strong. WTH!?


If you figure that out let us know.


----------



## CityGuy

So 5 minutes in the truck on lunch and the 2 guys in the back are snoring.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got an email from a Hugo townhome that the irrigation was waking up a resident.

Stopped and checked. They had recently been working on downspouts, the gutter guy basically encircled the irrigation head with the downspout.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2017680 said:


> So 5 minutes in the truck on lunch and the 2 guys in the back are snoring.


Get tired standing around


----------



## CityGuy

Anybody else think those motorcycle head lights that flash are annoying? Makes me think a cop is coming.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;2017686 said:


> Get tired standing around


They would be sitting around.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2017688 said:


> Anybody else think those motorcycle head lights that flash are annoying? Makes me think a cop is coming.


Yea they are but that's the point, hard to miss


----------



## CityGuy

I think I am the only one awake out of 6 on the crew.


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;2017692 said:


> I think I am the only one awake out of 6 on the crew.


Well you better get back to work then!


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;2017688 said:


> Anybody else think those motorcycle head lights that flash are annoying? Makes me think a cop is coming.


I think it's a good idea. The only problem is then you wonder if they are trying to flag you down for something.

Maybe they should make it a green light that flashes.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2017688 said:


> Anybody else think those motorcycle head lights that flash are annoying? Makes me think a cop is coming.


Yes, very distracting...make me go where I look...straight at them Thumbs Up


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2017683 said:


> Got an email from a Hugo townhome that the irrigation was waking up a resident.
> 
> Stopped and checked. They had recently been working on downspouts, the gutter guy basically encircled the irrigation head with the downspout.


Look at all that rock


----------



## Polarismalibu

Twins are off to a good start


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2017701 said:


> Look at all that rock


Half is in the grass. They need to terrace between the homes, the slope is too steep.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2017709 said:


> Half is in the grass. They need to terrace between the homes, the slope is too steep.


Oh I figured it would be.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2017710 said:


> Oh I figured it would be.


Not sure how much more I can deal with them. Every issue that's wrong, they instantly blame on the irrigation system. Every time I take pics and show them what it really is, yet they won't pay to fix the issue.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2017712 said:


> Not sure how much more I can deal with them. Every issue that's wrong, they instantly blame on the irrigation system. Every time I take pics and show them what it really is, yet they won't pay to fix the issue.


I would have though they would be really easy to work with for you. How many problems can they really have


----------



## qualitycut

I dont know why i eat white castle, always feel like crap after. Mac an cheese bites were good though


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2017674 said:


> Combine a few Arctic blasts (polar vortex, anyone?)*with ample moisture from a very strong El Niño pattern and we might be looking at*a*gangbuster, snowy winter. Even more so if El Niño*ends up being slightly weaker than predicted.


Wait, what?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Had a person at some townhomes (section 8) ask if I can spray gnats around the garbage cans because they leave little marks on his Mercedes parked in the garage.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2017719 said:


> Had a person at some townhomes (section 8) ask if I can spray gnats around the garbage cans because they leave little marks on his Mercedes parked in the garage.


Are they all section 8? I know we have some nicer one sround here that have some rooms available at a lesser rate. If it is all section 8 thats sad.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I see temps for next week are on the rise again.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Here's another video from that big explosion




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153155166912424


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2017721 said:


> Are they all section 8? I know we have some nicer one sround here that have some rooms available at a lesser rate. If it is all section 8 thats sad.


Noooooo.. Trust me. These are ALL section 8. You wouldn't think so by driving by, but if you worked here, you'd know.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2017726 said:


> Noooooo.. Trust me. These are ALL section 8. You wouldn't think so by driving by, but if you worked here, you'd know.


Gotcha........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2017729 said:


> Gotcha........


Next door to Ashley in Maplewood.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2017730 said:


> Next door to Ashley in Maplewood.


Is she hot?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2017731 said:


> Is she hot?


Yes, but bat cafe crazy.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2017735 said:


> Yes, but bat cafe crazy.


Sounds perfect for him


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2017737 said:


> Sounds perfect for him


Wow, thanks rich.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2017724 said:


> I see temps for next week are on the rise again.


Thought it was mid 70's all week?


----------



## Ranger620

Any news yet quality?


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2017741 said:


> Any news yet quality?


Nope, when i left i think she said no mews would be good news and she would call me when they are done.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2017737 said:


> Sounds perfect for him


Ha........,,..


----------



## CityGuy

I hate dumb drivers.


That is all for now.


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like the rain is dissipating on the radar as soon as it hits the metro. Just like the bubble effect with snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Red Exmark is going back to the dealer. Supposedly Kohler wants to look further at it.


----------



## qualitycut

Couldn't wait any longer so i called up and receptionist said they are just putting the final stiches in.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;2017725 said:


> Here's another video from that big explosion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153155166912424


holy cafe..


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2017745 said:


> I hate dumb drivers.
> 
> That is all for now.





CityGuy;2017747 said:


> Looks like the rain is dissipating on the radar as soon as it hits the metro. Just like the bubble effect with snow.


Only took 8 minutes...Thumbs Up


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2017751 said:


> Couldn't wait any longer so i called up and receptionist said they are just putting the final stiches in.


Good deal!...


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2017758 said:


> Good deal!...


Yea at least thats good news, now im just wondering what the heck was wrong.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2017751 said:


> Couldn't wait any longer so i called up and receptionist said they are just putting the final stiches in.


That's good news!


----------



## qualitycut

I see sss is assaulting bikers in minneapolis


----------



## qualitycut

They found a wine cork which is weird because there hasnt been wine drank in this house since the gf lived here.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2017779 said:


> They found a wine cork which is weird because there hasnt been wine drank in this house since the gf lived here.


Send her the bill


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2017786 said:


> Send her the bill


True that!!

Glad to hear things went well!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2017779 said:


> They found a wine cork which is weird because there hasnt been wine drank in this house since the gf lived here.


Good lord...natural or synthetic? (Just making conversation.)


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2017786 said:


> Send her the bill


She asked how he was and i made it clear that i have no idea how that cork got in the house. Even the girls i have had iver dont bring wine. Didnt tell her the last part


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2017793 said:


> True that!!
> 
> Glad to hear things went well!!!


So far, they said the cut was so close to the colon it could easily get infected or stiches could tear


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2017795 said:


> She asked how he was and i made it clear that i have no idea how that cork got in the house. Even the girls i have had iver dont bring wine. Didnt tell her the last part


Tell her they just bring beer?


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2017794 said:


> Good lord...natural or synthetic? (Just making conversation.)


Didnt ask, in was tempted to ask if there was writing on it cause thats the thing to do now.


----------



## unit28

Pooch eating a cork?
Wth......


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2017803 said:


> Pooch eating a cork?
> Wth......


Eats everything, next time chaining him outside the Chinese buffet


----------



## qualitycut

Thinking of running to mystic and win that money back


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2017763 said:


> I see sss is assaulting bikers in minneapolis


I hate those ****ers.

Oh that's right they forgot to block that word. My mistake. Darn Auto correct.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2017810 said:


> I hate those ****ers.


How did that work


----------



## Polarismalibu

Tell us how you really feel lol


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2017805 said:


> Eats everything, next time chaining him outside the Chinese buffet


Nooooooo

hope the pup gets well soon


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2017796 said:


> So far, they said the cut was so close to the colon it could easily get infected or stiches could tear


Well hopefully you can keep him calm so he don't tear them open.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;2017811 said:


> How did that work


I happened upon it by chance during my mental breakdown about hiring employees last Spring. Not sure why you wouldn't cover all the variations.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2017811 said:


> How did that work


Quite a few boards, if you bold, italicize, change font somehow, you can bypass the swear filter.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2017818 said:


> Quite a few boards, if you bold, italicize, change font somehow, you can bypass the swear filter.


I made it small since its a family site but you don't need to.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2017818 said:


> Quite a few boards, if you bold, italicize, change font somehow, you can bypass the swear filter.


Color too. Works on all sites I've been on


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2017819 said:


> I made it small since its a family site but you don't need to.


Really. Hmph. I would relate by the way.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Time to wander into the school board meeting and secure 1/4 million worth of work.


----------



## CityGuy

It's a cool 92° in my garage with the Windows, doors, and service door open.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Anyone know what the cost of some of these commercial driving schools are? I have a new plan for getting class A drivers.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2017828 said:


> Anyone know what the cost of some of these commercial driving schools are? I have a new plan for getting class A drivers.


Depends om package but i think start around 400 don't quote that but heard that5


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;2017828 said:


> Anyone know what the cost of some of these commercial driving schools are? I have a new plan for getting class A drivers.


Your kids are still to young. Just cause you can get them a fake id doesn't mean they can reach the pedals


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;2017828 said:


> Anyone know what the cost of some of these commercial driving schools are? I have a new plan for getting class A drivers.


I checked river land several years ago. They were 4k for the class which I believe is 16 weeks and were raising price 5% yearly


----------



## albhb3

3000 and up usually


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2017831 said:


> Depends om package but i think start around 400 don't quote that but heard that5


My research has been all over the map. I've seen as much as $5000!!! All I want is to get our good laborers the license and I will train them as needed in the Spring. We just don't have time to have them taking tests mid season so I'm coming up with an incentive program to get them into a class A over the winter. Something where they take the initiative over the winter and if they come back with us somewhere mid season we'll give the a bonus to more or less pay for it. This along will a healthy payup bump in pay right out of the gate in the Spring. I think I will have better luck finding good young guys, start them as laborers and transition into drivers if they are worth the time. Finding existing drivers that will work is impossible so I've given up on that.


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;2017841 said:


> My research has been all over the map. I've seen as much as $5000!!! All I want is to get our good laborers the license and I will train them as needed in the Spring. We just don't have time to have them taking tests mid season so I'm coming up with an incentive program to get them into a class A over the winter. Something where they take the initiative over the winter and if they come back with us somewhere mid season we'll give the a bonus to more or less pay for it. This along will a healthy payup bump in pay right out of the gate in the Spring. I think I will have better luck finding good young guys, start them as laborers and transition into drivers if they are worth the time. Finding existing drivers that will work is impossible so I've given up on that.


well then how much ya offerin payup


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;2017833 said:


> Your kids are still to young. Just cause you can get them a fake id doesn't mean they can reach the pedals


I learned to drive a dump when I was 11. Because I begged my Dad to let me. I hope some of my kids want to be in the business some day but who knows. So far our best people have shared the same last name.



jimslawnsnow;2017834 said:


> I checked river land several years ago. They were 4k for the class which I believe is 16 weeks and were raising price 5% yearly





albhb3;2017837 said:


> 3000 and up usually


Thanks. Seems to be what I'm finding. It looks like there are less extensive courses for close to 3 and more training gets you up to 4-5 neighborhood. Like I mentioned I just want them to have it and then we can work with them. 4,000 is worth it to me for the right guy.


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;2017843 said:


> well then how much ya offerin payup


According to my research you won't want to get out of the truck since you already have the A license.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;2017845 said:


> I learned to drive a dump when I was 11. Because I begged my Dad to let me. I hope some of my kids want to be in the business some day but who knows. So far our best people have shared the same last name.
> 
> Thanks. Seems to be what I'm finding. It looks like there are less extensive courses for close to 3 and more training gets you up to 4-5 neighborhood. Like I mentioned I just want them to have it and then we can work with them. 4,000 is worth it to me for the right guy.


You guy buy new red western star quint and I'll be a driver for you!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;2017848 said:


> You guy buy new red western star quint and I'll be a driver for you!


You won't get out of the truck either. Not to mention our trucks aren't red. Plus I've got my eye on some Peterbilts.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;2017852 said:


> You won't get out of the truck either. Not to mention our trucks aren't red. Plus I've got my eye on some Peterbilts.


One red one wouldn't hurt!! I have had my eye on that western star all year. Started off wanting the kenworth t800 but got sold on the western star. Hopefully next year.

I just want to run one as a sub and have my guys do the landscaping.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Check Century College. That's where I went to school. It was $900.
















In 1994.


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;2017847 said:


> According to my research you won't want to get out of the truck since you already have the A license.


Hey now I got outta the truck lets see 1..2...3....4 yes 4 times today:laughing:


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;2017852 said:


> Plus I've got my eye on some Peterbilts.


if it sways your mind at all those starcars are some of the best riding dumps trucks around, besides they really are all the same anymore


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2017841 said:


> My research has been all over the map. I've seen as much as $5000!!! All I want is to get our good laborers the license and I will train them as needed in the Spring. We just don't have time to have them taking tests mid season so I'm coming up with an incentive program to get them into a class A over the winter. Something where they take the initiative over the winter and if they come back with us somewhere mid season we'll give the a bonus to more or less pay for it. This along will a healthy payup bump in pay right out of the gate in the Spring. I think I will have better luck finding good young guys, start them as laborers and transition into drivers if they are worth the time. Finding existing drivers that will work is impossible so I've given up on that.


Check out the place in ssp i know inlooked a few ywars ago and was under 700 i belive


----------



## qualitycut

Holy cafe!!! The prices have skyrocketed since i looked a few years back holy


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2017862 said:


> Check out the place in ssp i know inlooked a few ywars ago and was under 700 i belive


Interstate. Looking into that one as well. The rules on training have changed a bit now so I think the cost has gone up.


----------



## qualitycut

My buddy has them get a permit and then lets them practice with his trucks and test with them as well, why not do that in the winter?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2017867 said:


> Interstate. Looking into that one as well. The rules on training have changed a bit now so I think the cost has gone up.


Yea they did, prices on the site.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2017868 said:


> My buddy has them get a permit and then lets them practice with his trucks and test with them as well, why not do that in the winter?


That's all I did was read all the book and go take the written test to get the permit


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2017866 said:


> Holy cafe!!! The prices have skyrocketed since i looked a few years back holy


If ya think about it where else are you gonna get a jerb making 50K to start and up to 100k for 3to5k nowhere and youll never be outta a job either


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2017868 said:


> My buddy has them get a permit and then lets them practice with his trucks and test with them as well, why not do that in the winter?


Because I don't want to train them and have them bail on us. Trust me it happens. If they commit to getting it with us paying for all or part of it down the road I will know they are committed to working with us.

We're so busy that a few grand is nothing in the grand scheme of things. I think it will help me find the right people.


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;2017872 said:


> Because I don't want to train them and have them bail on us. Trust me it happens. If they commit to getting it with us paying for all or part of it down the road I will know they are committed to working with us.
> 
> We're so busy that a few grand is nothing in the grand scheme of things. I think it will help me find the right people.


so write up an agreement upon receiving company paid cdl they agree to a 12-24 prorated agreement to payback if they leave...that's what the big boys do


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;2017875 said:


> so write up an agreement upon receiving company paid cdl they agree to a 12-24 prorated agreement to payback if they leave...that's what the big boys do


That may be a little more involved than we really need but it is something to think about.


----------



## Bill1090

albhb3;2017875 said:


> so write up an agreement upon receiving company paid cdl they agree to a 12-24 prorated agreement to payback if they leave...that's what the big boys do


This. Then you'll at least get your money's worth out of them before they decide to quit and play supertrucker.


----------



## CityGuy

Sss I may have a contact for you who teaches driving. He is a union guy literally but, may be of some help. I will pm his info if you like.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;2017872 said:


> Because I don't want to train them and have them bail on us. Trust me it happens. If they commit to getting it with us paying for all or part of it down the road I will know they are committed to working with us.
> 
> We're so busy that a few grand is nothing in the grand scheme of things. I think it will help me find the right people.


Not sure if legalities but could you put it in a contract that if you pay for it, they have to stay the season?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2017885 said:


> Not sure if legalities but could you put it in a contract that if you pay for it, they have to stay the season?


I've done that with DOT physicals. There's nothing you can do if they want to leave.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2017886 said:


> I've done that with DOT physicals. There's nothing you can do if they want to leave.


You would think paid training would be different but idk


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2017887 said:


> You would think paid training would be different but idk


I suppose it would be like my cousins who did had their doctorate paid for, then had to work for the company for 2-4 years or whatever the agreement is.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2017889 said:


> I suppose it would be like my cousins who did had their doctorate paid for, then had to work for the company for 2-4 years or whatever the agreement is.


Yeah I think as long as there is a written agreement that spells out the terms and any reimbursement short of the term, it is acceptable...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I was just going off of a couple years ago when I paid for a DOT physical for a driver, then he quit 2 days later. 

I called the DoL to see if I could withhold the $80, but they said absolutely not. I could ask for reimbursement, but not arbitrarily keep it.

That was just $80. If it was $5,000, I suppose it's bit different.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2017898 said:


>


Polar air just needs a little shift south!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2017906 said:


> Polar air just needs a little shift south!


Sometimes though if it's too cold it won't snow. My feeling with that map, people better have just the right amount of salt


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2017909 said:


> Sometimes though if it's too cold it won't snow. My feeling with that map, people better have just the right amount of salt


Or it squeezes what little moisture is present into super fluff...


----------



## qualitycut

I hate snow.......


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2017912 said:


> I hate snow.......


If I could plow snow all year I would....

Now ask this to me again in 5 months, I promise I will answer different :/


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2017916 said:


> If I could plow snow all year I would....
> 
> Now ask this to me again in 5 months, I promise I will answer different :/


So would i if there was a schedule. I just hate the unknown and the rush to get it dine ect. I dont enjoy stress like i used to


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2017922 said:


> So would i if there was a schedule. I just hate the unknown and the rush to get it dine ect. I dont enjoy stress like i used to


Exactly, afraid to leave becuse you might get a one cafe inch of snow ❄. And we all know they can't predict ****.


----------



## NorthernProServ

My phone decided to add a snow flake.


----------



## cbservicesllc

So 11 seems to be jumping on the El Nino bandwagon... Talked golfing during the Winter


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2017936 said:


> So 11 seems to be jumping on the El Nino bandwagon... Talked golfing during the Winter


Cafe that!!!


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2017898 said:


>


That's dumb.....
I've shown that exact graphic a couple years ago.

they're trying to stir up stale conversation.
til the new data comes in next week, all media sources are full of it


----------



## SnowGuy73

69° clear calm.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Heavy dew.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Lynch says the same as nws showing, cooler beginning of next week and warm finish.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

70 already. Looks gross out


----------



## TKLAWN

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/for/5164268900.html


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2017957 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/for/5164268900.html


Ummm...are new Vantages really $10,000?


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2017936 said:


> So 11 seems to be jumping on the El Nino bandwagon... Talked golfing during the Winter


Ha nice, haven't had time this summer.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2017948 said:


> Lynch says the same as nws showing, cooler beginning of next week and warm finish.


Sounds like a KY commercial


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Speaking of exmarks, I learned 3 things about them in last couple days. Thier rear discharge decks sucks, the full floating platform is awesome and the series 6 deck cut better than a series 4.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Today is a day where the nicer the pool area is, chances are the later in the day it gets mowed.

If you know what I mean.


----------



## Camden

I'm on my way to Mpls to meet a guy who's buying my JD F932 sidewalk machine. It's a little bit tough letting it go, that thing made me soooo much money over the years. Oh well, bigger and better things await....


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2017964 said:


> Today is a day where the nicer the pool area is, chances are the later in the day it gets mowed.
> 
> If you know what I mean.


yea perv we do


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

John Deere Landscapes is now called Site 1 Landscape Supply. FYI. Changed this morning.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2017970 said:


> John Deere Landscapes is now called Site 1 Landscape Supply. FYI. Changed this morning.


Thats real original


----------



## qualitycut

Can't belive some of these little strip malls that have irrigation running during business hours spraying on the walks and cars at drive through. Its a nice high ebd place too


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2017971 said:


> Thats real original


Certainly pricing will drop now that they aren't showing "John Deere" on each piece of propaganda.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2017973 said:


> Certainly pricing will drop now that they aren't showing "John Deere" on each piece of propaganda.


Oooo im sure.


----------



## qualitycut

Its nasty out already.


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;2017957 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/for/5164268900.html


A whole 2 hours huh? And selling at the end of the season... I'd probably keep it...

Edit: Unless he can actually get 10K...


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2017977 said:


> A whole 2 hours huh? And selling at the end of the season... I'd probably keep it...
> 
> Edit: Unless he can actually get 10K...


I don't think there even 10k new


----------



## CityGuy

Wife is out mowing the lawn and I'm trying to feed the kid a bottle.


----------



## CityGuy

73° sunny and muggy


----------



## qualitycut

So irritating, call the vet this morning and get a bet who didnt d the surgery because the other 1 was on the phone and she tells me that he wasnt eating and threw up last night a couple times and the other vet would call me back when she was off the phone. That was an hr and a half ago.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2017978 said:


> I don't think there even 10k new


Right, kinda my point tongue in cheek


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2017985 said:


> So irritating, call the vet this morning and get a bet who didnt d the surgery because the other 1 was on the phone and she tells me that he wasnt eating and threw up last night a couple times and the other vet would call me back when she was off the phone. That was an hr and a half ago.


I would just keep calling. Or show up


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2017987 said:


> Right, kinda my point tongue in cheek


I should list my truck for 70k see if anyone bites


----------



## Green Grass

Diesel 2.49 this morning


----------



## Bill1090

Already 80* and miserable.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2017964 said:


> Today is a day where the nicer the pool area is, chances are the later in the day it gets mowed.
> 
> If you know what I mean.


Dont forget to post pictures!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;2017993 said:


> Diesel 2.49 this morning


I got premium diesel last night whatever that is for 2.42 regular was 2.49.


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;2017998 said:


> I got premium diesel last night whatever that is for 2.42 regular was 2.49.


I saw 2.74 in Delano when I went through yesterday


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;2018001 said:


> I saw 2.74 in Delano when I went through yesterday


I meant regular diesel. Gas is 2.78 here


----------



## Bill1090

We're still at $2.59 diesel at KT. I'm guessing that will change once they get a new load of fuel. Gas is $2.64 and the non ethenol gas is $3.34.


----------



## Bill1090

Up to 84*....


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2017991 said:


> I should list my truck for 70k see if anyone bites


Attaboy!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2017990 said:


> I would just keep calling. Or show up


Yea i just did, they said he wont eat. Im going up there to see him.


----------



## CityGuy

Getting ready for the big party.
Lawn is mowed and trimmed. Weeds are sprayed. Working on cleaning the house up.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2018012 said:


> Yea i just did, they said he wont eat. Im going up there to see him.


Hopefully he will soon. I'm sure he's stressed out and tired


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2018016 said:


> Hopefully he will soon. I'm sure he's stressed out and tired


Yea they make it sound like he should be eating by now but i just hung out with him and hes still so groggy, i got him to eat a few pieces of treats but that was it. Probably needs to spend another night. Looks like im going to miss my buddies wedding tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2017960 said:


> Sounds like a KY commercial


Hahahahahahaha.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Shrubs trimmed, round four complete, truck washed and vacuumed. 

It's the weekend, until Wednesday!


----------



## qualitycut

Poor guy.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2018033 said:


> Shrubs trimmed, round four complete, truck washed and vacuumed.
> 
> It's the weekend, until Wednesday!


Until Wednesday? Wth?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2018035 said:


> Poor guy.


What a little tropper!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2018036 said:


> Until Wednesday? Wth?


Yes sir...


----------



## ryde307

SnowGuy73;2018033 said:


> Shrubs trimmed, round four complete, truck washed and vacuumed.
> 
> It's the weekend, until Wednesday!


I don't know why you wanted a city job it sounds like you already work the same hours they do.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2018043 said:


> I don't know why you wanted a city job it sounds like you already work the same hours they do.


Hahahaha..... for the benefits


----------



## qualitycut

Worst job of the day award today would go to sss


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2018043 said:


> I don't know why you wanted a city job it sounds like you already work the same hours they do.


Hahahaha...

I wasn't quick enough.

I was going to post earlier the over/under at what time Snowguy called it the weekend.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2018046 said:


> Worst job of the day award today would go to sss


No doubt!

I feel for those guys on days like today, can't drink enough water.


----------



## ryde307

Just had a call from the police. I guess the lawn guys flicked off a neighbor and they neighbor is saying they also made a gesture like they had a weapon. The officer said though that the guy was taking pictures of our guys and wouldn't tell the officer why he was. The officer said the neighbor isn;t very credible to begin with and he still won't explain why he was taking pictures. The officer said he figured it was a giant waste of time but had to follow up on it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2018027 said:


> Yea they make it sound like he should be eating by now but i just hung out with him and hes still so groggy, i got him to eat a few pieces of treats but that was it. Probably needs to spend another night. Looks like im going to miss my buddies wedding tomorrow.


I'm sure they just go off of a average time that most dogs start to eat again. At least he got something down.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2018014 said:


> Getting ready for the big party.
> Lawn is mowed and trimmed. Weeds are sprayed. Working on cleaning the house up.


Don't worry we will trash it!


----------



## ryde307

We just got done pouring 22 yards of concrete. Our new parking lot is finally done.


----------



## Polarismalibu

ryde307;2018052 said:


> Just had a call from the police. I guess the lawn guys flicked off a neighbor and they neighbor is saying they also made a gesture like they had a weapon. The officer said though that the guy was taking pictures of our guys and wouldn't tell the officer why he was. The officer said the neighbor isn;t very credible to begin with and he still won't explain why he was taking pictures. The officer said he figured it was a giant waste of time but had to follow up on it.


Jeez. I would be so pissed if my guys did that ever. Did you talk to your guys about it?


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2018052 said:


> Just had a call from the police. I guess the lawn guys flicked off a neighbor and they neighbor is saying they also made a gesture like they had a weapon. The officer said though that the guy was taking pictures of our guys and wouldn't tell the officer why he was. The officer said the neighbor isn;t very credible to begin with and he still won't explain why he was taking pictures. The officer said he figured it was a giant waste of time but had to follow up on it.


What a joke... SMH...


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2018050 said:


> No doubt!
> 
> I feel for those guys on days like today, can't drink enough water.


SSS probably lives for this though


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2018055 said:


> Don't worry we will trash it!


Puke all over


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;2018056 said:


> We just got done pouring 22 yards of concrete. Our new parking lot is finally done.


Time to go put my initials in it


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2018060 said:


> Puke all over


I am bringing two kids they will take care of it for me


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2018063 said:


> I am bringing two kids they will take care of it for me


Bring Lwnmwr and a 6 pack of cider. Should be 2 or 3 left for your wife even


----------



## ryde307

Polarismalibu;2018057 said:


> Jeez. I would be so pissed if my guys did that ever. Did you talk to your guys about it?


I just did. He said he loaded the mower up into the truck and the guys was standing there taking pictures of him and the truck. He said he took tons of pictures while he lifted up the ramps and packed up. The guys wouldn't say anything to him. He said he didn't flick him off or make and motion towards him. I trust him. One of the nicest guys you will meet. Also because the guy taking pics wouldn't tell the officer why he was taking pics or what he was doing. The officer said he has no credit to the guys story and figures he is just trying to get him in trouble. Sounds like they have had some run ins with this neighbor before.


----------



## ryde307

Green Grass;2018062 said:


> Time to go put my initials in it


Better hurry it's pretty solid already.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2018066 said:


> I just did. He said he loaded the mower up into the truck and the guys was standing there taking pictures of him and the truck. He said he took tons of pictures while he lifted up the ramps and packed up. The guys wouldn't say anything to him. He said he didn't flick him off or make and motion towards him. I trust him. One of the nicest guys you will meet. Also because the guy taking pics wouldn't tell the officer why he was taking pics or what he was doing. The officer said he has no credit to the guys story and figures he is just trying to get him in trouble. Sounds like they have had some run ins with this neighbor before.


I would think if your employees are even decent human beings that the guy is full of cafe. And why would he call the cops if they did? Sounds like a loonie bin.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2018064 said:


> Bring Lwnmwr and a 6 pack of cider. Should be 2 or 3 left for your wife even


Wow.........


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2018071 said:


> Wow.........


Heartless. ........


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2018055 said:


> Don't worry we will trash it!


I'm sure you will. All the kids will take care of most of that.


----------



## Ranger620

Ryde you gonna go tomorrow??


----------



## CityGuy

Going to be a long night and early morning. Have to get the tent ready, all the food ready, get more propane, finish cleaning the house. The list never seems to get smaller.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2018077 said:


> Going to be a long night and early morning. Have to get the tent ready, all the food ready, get more propane, finish cleaning the house. The list never seems to get smaller.


Tent are we the circus now?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2018077 said:


> Going to be a long night and early morning. Have to get the tent ready, all the food ready, get more propane, finish cleaning the house. The list never seems to get smaller.


Only gets longer as your kid gets older and you have more.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2018078 said:


> Tent are we the circus now?


With all the kids? Do you really need to ask?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just got cafed at by a corporate gal until her superior chimed in that I was right. 

Then got cafed at for all the weeds on the property until I pulled up the agreement at home stating onsite maintenance was responsible for the weeds.

Gonna be a good weekend.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;2018079 said:


> Only gets longer as your kid gets older and you have more.


Yes but you don't have to time one of your activities around naps and feedings as often.


----------



## CityGuy

84° and miserable out.
Can't wait for winter.


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;2018080 said:


> With all the kids? Do you really need to ask?


I'm sure quality could send over his girlfriend of the week to help pitch a tent.... come on quality be a team player

hotter then heck rewiring the boat in the garage motherfawker and it was worse at 2am humidity seemed to drop


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2018082 said:


> Yes but you don't have to time one of your activities around naps and feedings as often.


No but then you need to plan life around thier activities


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Never mind...


----------



## qualitycut

Looking like a dry weekend for me, was supposed to go to a wedding for a good buddy tomorrow but with the dog who knows. Aee if I can get the ex to come watch him but i dont think she wants to see him and leave him again. Could work out in more way than 1 though


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2018087 said:


> Looking like a dry weekend for me, was supposed to go to a wedding for a good buddy tomorrow but with the dog who knows. Aee if I can get the ex to come watch him but i dont think she wants to see him and leave him again. Could work out in more way than 1 though


Doggy sty....er, never mind.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2018086 said:


> Never mind...


Ha double post


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2018088 said:


> Doggy sty....er, never mind.


Doggy sitter, i gotcha


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2018081 said:


> Just got cafed at by a corporate gal until her superior chimed in that I was right.
> 
> Then got cafed at for all the weeds on the property until I pulled up the agreement at home stating onsite maintenance was responsible for the weeds.
> 
> Gonna be a good weekend.


And BOOM goes the dynamite.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2018092 said:


> And BOOM goes the dynamite.


Hes going to get white girl wasted


----------



## Polarismalibu

ryde307;2018066 said:


> I just did. He said he loaded the mower up into the truck and the guys was standing there taking pictures of him and the truck. He said he took tons of pictures while he lifted up the ramps and packed up. The guys wouldn't say anything to him. He said he didn't flick him off or make and motion towards him. I trust him. One of the nicest guys you will meet. Also because the guy taking pics wouldn't tell the officer why he was taking pics or what he was doing. The officer said he has no credit to the guys story and figures he is just trying to get him in trouble. Sounds like they have had some run ins with this neighbor before.


Thanks good I would think your guys wouldn't do that.

Sounds like a couple weeks ago a patio I was doing in Plymouth were the lady next door called the cops for the concerete saw walking up her kid. They have a battle going I between them and I got stuck in the middle


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2018093 said:


> Hes going to get white girl wasted


Actually, it sold a $6,000 mulch job for next week.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2018098 said:


> Actually, it sold a $6,000 mulch job for next week.


Atta boy....$$$


----------



## Polarismalibu

Pro cart sucks you can never race unless you rent the cafing thing out


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2018098 said:


> Actually, it sold a $6,000 mulch job for next week.


45 yards shouldn't take to long either


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2018101 said:


> 45 yards shouldn't take to long either


They already have 1/2 the mulch in bags onsite. Supposedly another thing onsite maintenance was supposed to be doing. They spread 1/4 of the mulch themselves scattered throughout the property.

They hauled in 3 pallets of bags of Western Red Cedar. A dysfunctional property.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2018101 said:


> 45 yards shouldn't take to long either


We did 60 yards last time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2018100 said:


> Pro cart sucks you can never race unless you rent the cafing thing out


Really? No one was at the Burnsville one last Sunday.

WAY better than MG.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2018105 said:


> Really? No one was at the Burnsville one last Sunday.
> 
> WAY better than MG.


We just tried to race at MG to kill time before I can dip to the cabin tonight. Booked untill 6


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2018106 said:


> We just tried to race at MG to kill time before I can dip to the cabin tonight. Booked untill 6


Wave when you go buy...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dip down to University and 280 and mow this apartment for me. The courtyard will be worth your time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2018107 said:


> Wave when you go buy...


What's he buying? I thought he was going to the cabin?


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2018106 said:


> We just tried to race at MG to kill time before I can dip to the cabin tonight. Booked untill 6


Your going to have a chew on the way to the cabin?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2018109 said:


> Dip down to University and 280 and mow this apartment for me. The courtyard will be worth your time.


To hot to work. No one will be outside unless there is a pool.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2018112 said:


> To hot to work. No one will be outside unless there is a pool.


You've been here. Didn't you see the pool?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2018114 said:


> You've been here. Didn't you see the pool?


Nope.... i will be up there in 20


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2018111 said:


> Your going to have a chew on the way to the cabin?


It's a long drive


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2018112 said:


> To hot to work. No one will be outside unless there is a pool.


It's a beautiful day to drive around lake Minnetonka


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2018117 said:


> It's a beautiful day to drive around lake Minnetonka


I wish i had a boat. Hood day for some slow drive by creeping


----------



## qualitycut

Was going to stop in but probably hot and sticky in there too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2018121 said:


> Was going to stop in but probably hot and sticky in there too.


Hurry up. You can do the other job around the pool area when I'm done mowing.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2018107 said:


> Wave when you go buy...


Going to battle lake this time


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2018111 said:


> Your going to have a chew on the way to the cabin?


Good to see you have a sense if humor still with what's going on


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2018129 said:


> Good to see you have a sense if humor still with what's going on


Got to, wish it wasnt so hot out i would go outside and do something around the house to leep my mind off it but no.....


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2018131 said:


> Got to, wish it wasnt so hot out i would go outside and do something around the house to leep my mind off it but no.....


I hear ya! Best thing a guy can do is stay busy.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;2018132 said:


> I hear ya! Best thing a guy can do is stay busy.


I can vouch for that.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2018137 said:


> I can vouch for that.


Any news? .....?


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;2018137 said:


> I can vouch for that.


How are things going with your uncle?


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2018131 said:


> Got to, wish it wasnt so hot out i would go outside and do something around the house to leep my mind off it but no.....


Leep frog?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Your mind would have been off of your dog hadvyou come up here. Everybody must have had all of their friends over at this pool.


----------



## qualitycut

Just got an email asking for some ideas on what to do under thier deck and asked if i could just run by and look and i said sure whats your budget so i have something to work off. Respond with 100.00. I emailed back saying we cant do anything for 100 hoping it was a typo and meant 1000. Nope. Responds with well swing by and look and let me know some ideas and a price. PASS!....


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2018146 said:


> Your mind would have been off of your dog hadvyou come up here. Everybody must have had all of their friends over at this pool.


Ummm didnt you see the guy in the green shirt hiding in the bushes taking pictures?


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2018138 said:


> Any news? .....?





Polarismalibu;2018139 said:


> How are things going with your uncle?


We went and saw him last night. To our surprise they had taken him off the ventilator already, he was awake and could talk a little bit.

First thing he said to us when we walked in was " don't tell me I missed the wedding" (it's the end of September). He pretty much just remembers waking up in the hospital, not anything with what happen. He is a jokester, so it was good to see him being himself under everything that he is going though. With 8 broken ribs, some broke twice, he was trying not to get a laugh in. He will have a long road ahead of him with the recovery and therapy but I know he will be able to pull though it!

I believe they were going to try and get him out of ICU later today.

So good news, I hope it keeps on coming! Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

Got him to eat a entire jar of baby food so looking up minus the bill  only worry now is where they stitched him up is going to be smaller so hopefully doesnt happen again.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2018154 said:


> We went and saw him last night. To our surprise they had taken him off the ventilator already, he was awake and could talk a little bit.
> 
> First thing he said to us when we walked in was " don't tell me I missed the wedding" (it's the end of September). He pretty much just remembers waking up in the hospital, not anything with what happen. He is a jokester, so it was good to see him being himself under everything that he is going though. With 8 broken ribs, some broke twice, he was trying not to get a laugh in. He will have a long road ahead of him with the recovery and therapy but I know he will be able to pull though it!
> 
> I believe they were going to try and get him out of ICU latter today.
> 
> So good news, I hope it keeps on coming! Thumbs Up


Awesome to hear! I find the people with a good sense of humor always fight through.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2018157 said:


> Awesome to hear! I find the people with a good sense of humor always fight through.


Power of positive thinking!!


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2018156 said:


> Got him to eat a entire jar of baby food so looking up minus the bill  only worry now is where they stitched him up is going to be smaller so hopefully doesnt happen again.


I know when my dog stopped eating for days when he was heading down hill, only thing I could get him to eat was scrambled eggs. Worth a shot maybe to try and get a little more food in him!


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2018161 said:


> I know when my dog stopped eating for days when he was heading down hill, only thing I could get him to eat was scrambled eggs. Worth a shot maybe to try and get a little more food in him!


They are keeping him another night to keep ivs on him just in hotel stay hes at 900 bucks.


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ;2018154 said:


> We went and saw him last night. To our surprise they had taken him off the ventilator already, he was awake and could talk a little bit.
> 
> First thing he said to us when we walked in was " don't tell me I missed the wedding" (it's the end of September). He pretty much just remembers waking up in the hospital, not anything with what happen. He is a jokester, so it was good to see him being himself under everything that he is going though. With 8 broken ribs, some broke twice, he was trying not to get a laugh in. He will have a long road ahead of him with the recovery and therapy but I know he will be able to pull though it!
> 
> I believe they were going to try and get him out of ICU later today.
> 
> So good news, I hope it keeps on coming! Thumbs Up


Good to hear.


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;2018154 said:


> We went and saw him last night. To our surprise they had taken him off the ventilator already, he was awake and could talk a little bit.
> 
> First thing he said to us when we walked in was " don't tell me I missed the wedding" (it's the end of September). He pretty much just remembers waking up in the hospital, not anything with what happen. He is a jokester, so it was good to see him being himself under everything that he is going though. With 8 broken ribs, some broke twice, he was trying not to get a laugh in. He will have a long road ahead of him with the recovery and therapy but I know he will be able to pull though it!
> 
> I believe they were going to try and get him out of ICU later today.
> 
> So good news, I hope it keeps on coming! Thumbs Up


That's great to hear!!!


----------



## Bill1090

A bone chilling 94* at the moment. Not much for talent walking around.


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;2018165 said:


> That's great to hear!!!


That! ^^^^^...


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2018170 said:


> A bone chilling 94* at the moment. Not much for talent walking around.


Thats for sure.....


----------



## Green Grass

NorthernProServ;2018154 said:


> We went and saw him last night. To our surprise they had taken him off the ventilator already, he was awake and could talk a little bit.
> 
> First thing he said to us when we walked in was " don't tell me I missed the wedding" (it's the end of September). He pretty much just remembers waking up in the hospital, not anything with what happen. He is a jokester, so it was good to see him being himself under everything that he is going though. With 8 broken ribs, some broke twice, he was trying not to get a laugh in. He will have a long road ahead of him with the recovery and therapy but I know he will be able to pull though it!
> 
> I believe they were going to try and get him out of ICU later today.
> 
> So good news, I hope it keeps on coming! Thumbs Up


Should have told him it was your 3rd wedding anniversary


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2018176 said:


> Should have told him it was your 3rd wedding anniversary


Haha. ......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Shoot. Missedna steal on a 3500 / plow / dump on CL, now I see Roseville finally sold the 4500 I've been looking at since April.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Just a heads up.....When you ask the kids to pick a Jalapeno from the garden and they bring back a Habenero don't wipe the sweat from your face after you cut said item. My whole face is on fire!!!!!!! HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So I'm waiting at the Roseville Olive Garden for my family to show from clothes shopping.

This security guard is parked in the main drive blocking traffic watching irrigation that's running at the bank next door.









He's blocking the drive into OG and Joe's Crab Shack where people have to wait to go around him, while on both sides of him are empty parking lots.

He would actually be closer to the irrigation if he would pull into the bank lot I'm sitting in. It's almost like he's parked in the drive lane cause it's a safety issue? Do I walk over there and turn the water off at the back flow and tell him to get out of the drive lane?


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;2018190 said:


> Just a heads up.....When you ask the kids to pick a Jalapeno from the garden and they bring back a Habenero don't wipe the sweat from your face after you cut said item. My whole face is on fire!!!!!!! HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


If you take a bite if it,
it'll also be burning your face from the sweat coming out of your skin.

trust me


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2018190 said:


> Just a heads up.....When you ask the kids to pick a Jalapeno from the garden and they bring back a Habenero don't wipe the sweat from your face after you cut said item. My whole face is on fire!!!!!!! HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Jump in the melted hockey rink!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2018190 said:


> Just a heads up.....When you ask the kids to pick a Jalapeno from the garden and they bring back a Habenero don't wipe the sweat from your face after you cut said item. My whole face is on fire!!!!!!! HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Do you have a chicken coop also? #homegrown
#Minneapolisresident


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2018194 said:


> Do you have a chicken coop also? #homegrown
> #Minneapolisresident


Geez....you're full of them today.


----------



## qualitycut

Finally a jogger out


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;2018192 said:


> If you take a bite if it,
> it'll also be burning your face from the sweat coming out of your skin.
> 
> trust me


 I know all about the spicy peppers, I like the spicy stuff thus the habeneros in the garden but in my haste I thought they were Jalapenos. Ouch!



Green Grass;2018193 said:


> Jump in the melted hockey rink!


Oh, I had ice cubes on my face. Just what a guy that started loading liquid asphalt at the refinery at 4 a.m. wants to do when its 90º. The beer is helping.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;2018190 said:


> Just a heads up.....When you ask the kids to pick a Jalapeno from the garden and they bring back a Habenero don't wipe the sweat from your face after you cut said item. My whole face is on fire!!!!!!! HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Don't touch your thingy without washing. I know a guy that did that and regretted it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2018194 said:


> Do you have a chicken coop also? #homegrown
> #Minneapolisresident


Ha! My garden is about as ghetto as it gets. about 2' x 10'.  We forgot to water for a month or so too. The kids like tomatoes so that's where it started. Next year I should plant corn in the front yard.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2018198 said:


> I know all about the spicy peppers, I like the spicy stuff thus the habeneros in the garden but in my haste I thought they were Jalapenos. Ouch!
> 
> Oh, I had ice cubes on my face. Just what a guy that started loading liquid asphalt at the refinery at 4 a.m. wants to do when its 90º. The beer is helping.


Orange........... green


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;2018199 said:


> Don't touch your thingy without washing. I know a guy that did that and regretted it.


Too late! The pain spread to every inch of my face but its all good now.


----------



## qualitycut

Lotza motza oe chinease? Huh


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2018202 said:


> Too late! The pain spread to every inch of my face but its all good now.


I cut a Habenero once and 2 hrs later took my contact our forgetting about it. Not good


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2018201 said:


> Orange........... green


Not when they aren't quite ripe. Still hot as heck though.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2018203 said:


> Lotza motza oe chinease? Huh


I wanted Chinese tonight. Would have been better.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Green Grass;2018176 said:


> Should have told him it was your 3rd wedding anniversary


Ha...that would have been good.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2018206 said:


> I wanted Chinese tonight. Would have been better.


I should eat Ramen


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;2018206 said:


> I wanted Chinese tonight. Would have been better.


Better than screaming face pain?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2018209 said:


> I should eat Ramen


That may be a good idea. Ramen and a 12 pack of Natural.


----------



## unit28

We beat TX by 8 dew points....

Salu


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;2018210 said:


> Better than screaming face pain?


Yep. Plus I really wanted Wontons.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;2018213 said:


> Yep. Plus I really wanted Wontons.


Since your on a roll
Try this.....j/k

Spicy wontons

4 to 8 whole hot Chinese dried red peppers (or arbol chilies), stems removed2 teaspoons sichuan peppercorns1/4 cup vegetable or canola oil1 tablespoon roasted sesame oil3 tablespoons Chinkiang vinegar (or a mixture of 2 tablespoons rice vinegar and 1 tablespoon balsamic vinegar)2 tablespoons soy sauce1 tablespoon sugar1 tablespoon minced fresh garlic (about 3 medium cloves)1 tablespoon toasted sesame seeds


----------



## Polarismalibu

Oh the views at the lake are great!


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;2018215 said:


> Since your on a roll
> Try this.....j/k
> 
> Spicy wontons
> 
> 4 to 8 whole hot Chinese dried red peppers (or arbol chilies), stems removed2 teaspoons sichuan peppercorns1/4 cup vegetable or canola oil1 tablespoon roasted sesame oil3 tablespoons Chinkiang vinegar (or a mixture of 2 tablespoons rice vinegar and 1 tablespoon balsamic vinegar)2 tablespoons soy sauce1 tablespoon sugar1 tablespoon minced fresh garlic (about 3 medium cloves)1 tablespoon toasted sesame seeds


Now that sounds good.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2018203 said:


> Lotza motza oe chinease? Huh


We had Chinese. With the wontons sss wanted


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Next week is looking to be a washout after Monday.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2018219 said:


> Next week is looking to be a washout after Monday.


DohKay!... Isn't it always?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2018213 said:


> Yep. Plus I really wanted Wontons.


I just went back up after seeing this to add to my order. 19 dollars worth of food oops. There goes my diet


----------



## qualitycut

I know we were talking about people getting rid of dogs fornstuoid reasons my buddy just tezt me and said the humane society has a 14.5 year old dog that someone surrendered because they dont have enough time for the dog


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2018219 said:


> Next week is looking to be a washout after Monday.


I would really prefer rain monday and non the others.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2018224 said:


> I would really prefer rain monday and non the others.


I would prefer no rain until late October.


----------



## qualitycut

Ha haven't seen thr exs parents since we broke up seen him driving 2 times today. Just now i was at the light and he switched lanes to get in the right lane so he could turn on red and not sit next to me lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2018224 said:


> I would really prefer rain monday and non the others.


Same.........


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2018223 said:


> I know we were talking about people getting rid of dogs fornstuoid reasons my buddy just tezt me and said the humane society has a 14.5 year old dog that someone surrendered because they dont have enough time for the dog


That crap really bugs me.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;2018228 said:


> That crap really bugs me.


While I think if people commit to a pet they should be in it for the long haul, don't you think giving it up is better than neglecting it?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2018229 said:


> While I think if people commit to a pet they should be in it for the long haul, don't you think giving it up is better than neglecting it?


Im guessing the real reason was it was starting to cost to much. Pretty sure no one os going to take a dog that old. It will just get out down


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2018232 said:


> Im guessing the real reason was it was starting to cost to much. Pretty sure no one os going to take a dog that old. It will just get out down


That's most likely their end game.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2018194 said:


> Do you have a chicken coop also? #homegrown
> #Minneapolisresident


:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2018219 said:


> Next week is looking to be a washout after Monday.


D'ohkay... So sunny and dry all week?


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;2018220 said:


> DohKay!... Isn't it always?


Ha, this guy gets it!


----------



## qualitycut

Think im going to drink and hit on girls on the Internet tonight. Heck of a lot cheaper


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2018244 said:


> Think im going to drink and hit on girls on the Internet tonight. Heck of a lot cheaper


Save your money and party with me at TI tomorrow night.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2018244 said:


> Think im going to drink and hit on Lwnmwrman on the Internet tonight. Heck of a lot cheaper


Fixed it for you.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2018246 said:


> Save your money and party with me at TI tomorrow night.


Have a wedding or i would, need to won a few thousand.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2018247 said:


> Fixed it for you.


Is it that obvious?


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2018238 said:


> D'ohkay... So sunny and dry all week?


.....all winter too?


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2018249 said:


> Is it that obvious?


You gonna be Lwndudes date at the creek tonight?


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;2018229 said:


> While I think if people commit to a pet they should be in it for the long haul, don't you think giving it up is better than neglecting it?


But at that age the humane society will most likely just put it to sleep.


----------



## unit28

I've got 2 or 3 days with rain
4 3/4" total for next week


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;2018259 said:


> I've got 2 or 3 days with rain
> 4 3/4" total for next week


That will keep the grass growing.


----------



## qualitycut

My grass went from light green to yellowish brown since yesterday.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Gave her flowers and a card tonight for no reason.....jackpot!


----------



## NorthernProServ

CityGuy;2018260 said:


> That will keep the grass growing.


It needs to stop, still double cutting some, BS.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2018269 said:


> It needs to stop, still double cutting some, BS.


Yea i have 2 and its cause they cranked the irrigation up


----------



## CityGuy

1030 at night and it's still miserable out.


----------



## Deershack

Lawn- Did you try to call? My cell has been down. Back up now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

No Deer, I did not call.

Work got carried away.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Paul Douglas.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

73° calm few clouds.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Moderate dew.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Went to the David Lee Murphy concert last night. Man were people drunk. If someone was single, I don't think they went home alone


----------



## CityGuy

69° hazy out


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2018286 said:


> Moderate dew.


Arnt you going out of town or something?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2018287 said:


> Went to the David Lee Murphy concert last night. Man were people drunk. If someone was single, I don't think they went home alone


Hell yea!!!!!!! Going to be a few babys down that way named either david,lee or Murphy in 9 months


----------



## Doughboy12

No AC at the cabin...still 80 in here. ... 74% RH. 






Except he the bedroom. I decided last minute to toss a window unit in the truck before we left. Best choice I made in 2 years. I don't think I would have slept at all without it. I'll be in the lake all day if anyone needs me.


----------



## Doughboy12

Good auction going on at K-bid right now. 








Someone could find the airrater they were looking for on it.


----------



## CityGuy

Garage cleaned out, sprinkler in garden fixed, garden watered, laundry done, kitchen cleaned, propane tank changed out. Been a busy morning so far.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2018304 said:


> Garage cleaned out, sprinkler in garden fixed, garden watered, laundry done, kitchen cleaned, propane tank changed out. Been a busy morning so far.


Pig on spit?


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2018304 said:


> Garage cleaned out, sprinkler in garden fixed, garden watered, laundry done, kitchen cleaned, propane tank changed out. Been a busy morning so far.


Just made coffee so far.......I plan on falling farther behind all day. :laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2018304 said:


> Garage cleaned out, sprinkler in garden fixed, garden watered, laundry done, kitchen cleaned, propane tank changed out. Been a busy morning so far.


I got out of bed to poop and that's it.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2018307 said:


> I got put of bed to poop and that's it.


.....and still drunk. :waving:


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2018308 said:


> .....and still drunk. :waving:


Nope, didn't havea drop lastnight. Didn't want to smell like brewery or ne hungover if i get to get the dog today. Going to be a lot of information to remember. He has about6 bottles of pills that she said will be going home with him and all different times of the day


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2018307 said:


> I got out of bed to poop and that's it.


I haven't even gotten out of bed yet.


----------



## CityGuy

Grill cleaned and ready for a workout. Man was it dirty. Dawn dish soap was my friend.


----------



## qualitycut

Going to pick up the pooch


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2018311 said:


> I haven't even gotten out of bed yet.


This.......


----------



## Polarismalibu

Absolutely beautiful up here this morning. 


For now


----------



## unit28

Oh boy.........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2018321 said:


> Oh boy.........


What, you had something to do with my business computer crashing just now??


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2018322 said:


> What, you had something to do with my business computer crashing just now??


Supposed to keep the porn on your personal computer gor that reason


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2018323 said:


> Supposed to keep the porn on your personal computer gor that reason


Ha! This!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Just saw a dodge Dakota pulling a 20'skid trailer with a car loaded on it


----------



## unit28

For this next week,

temps, dew points , humidity and rainfall totals dropping

We'll have some r/coaster weather
One night will be close to 40*


But oh boy......
did you see gas prices?

gas is $2.75
Diesel $2.55


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2018316 said:


> This.......


Slacker.....,.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2018325 said:


> Just saw a dodge Dakota pulling a 20'skid trailer with a car loaded on it


Just a little bit over the toung weight I bet.


----------



## Bill1090

It's way too early to be this hot out!


----------



## CityGuy

Tent is set up, house cleaned, garage opened up and cleaned, fans running in the garage to cool it, and I'm sweating like a pig.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2018330 said:


> Just a little bit over the toung weight I bet.


I can't believe the hitch didn't break or the front wheels stayed on the ground. Going north on hwy 65 in Albert Lea


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2018331 said:


> It's way too early to be this hot out!


Only 82 in Albert Lea


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2018323 said:


> Supposed to keep the porn on your personal computer gor that reason


I keep it on my phone. Then I always have it with me.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2018336 said:


> I keep it on my phone. Then I always have it with me.


No wonder your phone is dead by 3pm


----------



## Green Grass

NorthernProServ;2018338 said:


> No wonder your phone is dead by 3pm


Surprised it makes it that long.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2018339 said:


> Surprised it makes it that long.


10:30, charging, 55%


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;2018344 said:


> 10:30, charging, 55%


Add the app faster charger. Works really good. Charges mine without use in about an hour.


----------



## CityGuy

Hey Green do they have ice at Casey's? Guess I never looked before.


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;2018335 said:


> Only 82 in Albert Lea


High of 70* Wednesday?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2018345 said:


> Add the app faster charger. Works really good. Charges mine without use in about an hour.


Not too worried. Have been using the phone quite a bit this morning (no porn) to do work stuff since the computer is now in the shop.

I'll just flip the switch on the Mophie case about 2 pm and will be good for the rest of the day.


----------



## qualitycut

Opps might have dropped a few f bombs at sprint, good thing there was no else in there.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2018336 said:


> I keep it on my phone. Then I always have it with me.


So that's why your always in your truck "watching" your guys work


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2018349 said:


> Opps might have dropped a few f bombs at sprint, good thing there was no else in there.


....or cameras


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2018346 said:


> Hey Green do they have ice at Casey's? Guess I never looked before.


I would think so, otherwise Marks does. Let me know I can grab it and bring it with if needed.


----------



## unit28

Can't wait for end of august.....


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2018311 said:


> I haven't even gotten out of bed yet.


Well at least you were headed east on 8 by 10:30 this morning.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2018315 said:


> Going to pick up the pooch


Good luck.....!


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2018317 said:


> Absolutely beautiful up here this morning.
> 
> For now


Wind switched and is gaining momentum.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2018352 said:


> I would think so, otherwise Marks does. Let me know I can grab it and bring it with if needed.


I can run out that way too. Going to check about 1 or so.


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;2018353 said:


> Can't wait for end of august.....


State Fair time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2018354 said:


> Well at least you were headed east on 8 by 10:30 this morning.


I was. Grass was still wet at 11 here in Taylor's Falls.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2018360 said:


> I was. Grass was still wet at 11 here in Taylor's Falls.


I was :waving: but you didn't see me.


----------



## CityGuy

I think we're ready for this party. Now to shower up. (Not sure why, I'll be sweating all afternoon).


----------



## qualitycut

Just found out the wedding ceremony is the only thing outside. Thank god.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Drakeslayer;2018361 said:


> I was :waving: but you didn't see me.


Probably replying on here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2018364 said:


> Probably replying on here


----------



## Bill1090

Novak is talking flooding for next week.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2018361 said:


> I was :waving: but you didn't see me.


Not unless you were in the white truck heading west bound with the company name on the side or honking at the DQ in Lindstrom, but I thought that guy was thinking at the dance team promoting the car wash on the corner.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2018347 said:


> High of 70* Wednesday?


Sure hope so...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2018348 said:


> Not too worried. Have been using the phone quite a bit this morning (no porn) to do work stuff since the computer is now in the shop.
> 
> I'll just flip the switch on the Mophie case about 2 pm and will be good for the rest of the day.


It is pretty slick... one of my best recent purchases...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2018369 said:


> It is pretty slick... one of my best recent purchases...


Im getting a s6 and that case once this ordeal os done with sprint


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2018370 said:


> Im getting a s6 and that case once this ordeal os done with sprint


Was going to get the G4, like the bigger screen over the S6. Just went and looked at the note 5, comes out on Friday I guess. Liking the note 5 with what I saw.


----------



## unit28

NorthernProServ;2018374 said:


> Was going to get the G4, like the bigger screen over the S6. Just went and looked at the note 5, comes out on Friday I guess. Liking the note 5 with what I saw.


This^^^^^^

Is why I've been saying can't wait till end of august

Note 5 won't be out till early September in the USA market.

But also guessing S5 might be reduced significantly

Price for note 5 will be $1100


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

S6+;comes put with the Note 5. Bigger screen than S6.


----------



## unit28

CityGuy;2018362 said:


> I think we're ready for this party. Now to shower up. (Not sure why, I'll be sweating all afternoon).


....in-law sweats

knock knock


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2018284 said:


> Paul Douglas.......


Oh I forgot... 72-73 we had 42 inches, 97-98 we had 45, and 82-83 we had 74!

I say bring on El Nino! Thumbs Up


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2018376 said:


> S6+;comes put with the Note 5. Bigger screen than S6.


It competes with ip6
With better camera and memory expansion than s6
Probably with edge type screen

Don't see the s6+ with note 5?


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;2018377 said:


> ....in-law sweats
> 
> knock knock


Nope burn team member gathering.
Waited until last minute to get things done.


----------



## NorthernProServ

unit28;2018375 said:


> This^^^^^^
> 
> Is why I've been saying can't wait till end of august
> 
> Note 5 won't be out till early September in the USA market.
> 
> But also guessing S5 might be reduced significantly
> 
> Price for note 5 will be $1100


Guy at best buy told me Friday it was coming out, if he was wrong...does not surprise me one bit.


----------



## albhb3

cabelas was packed today up in woodbury today ended up just ordering online...don't tell the wife


----------



## unit28

NorthernProServ;2018382 said:


> Guy at best buy told me Friday it was coming out, if he was wrong...does not surprise me one bit.


Just rechecked looks like he might be right
Samsung trying to get ahead of the Sony co


----------



## unit28

Rainfall totals fell more on gfsx
From 4" to 2" now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone with an opinion on a decent heavy truck shop in the N/NE metro? Like L8000 size truck repair shop?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2018356 said:


> Wind switched and is gaining momentum.


Yep blowing right at the cabin. Have to play on the otherside of the lake


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;2018383 said:


> cabelas was packed today up in woodbury today ended up just ordering online...don't tell the wife


Someone from duck dynasty was there.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2018388 said:


> Anyone with an opinion on a decent heavy truck shop in the N/NE metro? Like L8000 size truck repair shop?


Only place i know is kremer spring in inver


----------



## unit28

Wow.........


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2018388 said:


> Anyone with an opinion on a decent heavy truck shop in the N/NE metro? Like L8000 size truck repair shop?


Blaine brothers by schwans soccer fields I think.


----------



## unit28

Wednesday

A 50 percent chance of showers and thunderstorms. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 64. North wind 10 to 15 mph.



and I thought the night crew was full of it.....


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2018391 said:


> Someone from duck dynasty was there.


wouldn't know em if I saw them but I did get a set of 1000gram waders for 150 last years model...after taking a dip in the rock river last fall, them banks are slippery.... stopped by and saw my old boss in st paul on Friday there working 5 20's making over 6grand every 2 weeks


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;2018402 said:


> wouldn't know em if I saw them but I did get a set of 1000gram waders for 150 last years model...after taking a dip in the rock river last fall, them banks are slippery


Seen it the add i got from them this week.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like Hinckley instead of TI tonight. That $10 table next to high stakes has my name on it.

Gotta get one more school mowed/trimmed, then trim another before then though.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2018403 said:


> Seen it the add i got from them this week.


yea I just saw there ad online I was there when he wasn't


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;2018404 said:


> Looks like Hinckley instead of TI tonight. That $10 table next to high stakes has my name on it.
> 
> Gotta get one more school mowed/trimmed, then trim another before then though.


your nuts


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2018404 said:


> Looks like Hinckley instead of TI tonight. That $10 table next to high stakes has my name on it.
> 
> Gotta get one more school mowed/trimmed, then trim another before then though.


Sounds horrible, im on my 5th beer.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Wow. 1"-2" of rain tomorrow night. Per NWS. We do need it as its dry


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Jeez my left nut is about to fall off. Dang kids climb on me and step on it. Only the left


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2018404 said:



> Looks like Hinckley instead of TI tonight. That $10 table next to high stakes has my name on it.
> 
> Gotta get one more school mowed/trimmed, then trim another before then though.











Roulette for me


----------



## albhb3

jimslawnsnow;2018409 said:


> Jeez my left nut is about to fall off. Dang kids climb on me and step on it. Only the left


you better watch out the right is gonna get jealous


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2018410 said:


> Roulette for me


First place I ever won $500 playing Blackjack about 20 years ago.

Last time I ever won there. 

I have unfinished business from last weekend at Hinckley. 

Sitting in a porta potty at one of the schools, water is literally running off of my head. I won't be trimming the second school tonight, this is too miserable.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2018413 said:


> First place I ever won $500 playing Blackjack about 20 years ago.
> 
> Last time I ever won there.
> 
> I have unfinished business from last weekend at Hinckley.


I pulled a quality, had 5 of these at one point.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2018407 said:


> Sounds horrible, im on my 5th beer.


Mountains are blue, sliding down pretty good here too!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2018413 said:


> First place I ever won $500 playing Blackjack about 20 years ago.
> 
> Last time I ever won there.
> 
> I have unfinished business from last weekend at Hinckley.
> 
> Sitting in a porta potty at one of the schools, water is literally running off of my head. I won't be trimming the second school tonight, this is too miserable.


If you wouldn't have gotten that last rain that missed us down here, you wouldn't need to mow or trim. Stuff is burning bad down here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2018420 said:


> If you wouldn't have gotten that last rain that missed us down here, you wouldn't need to mow or trim. Stuff is burning bad down here


Had I done these last weekend instead of go carting, I probably could have skipped them this week, or at least the trimming.

Gotta get them done this weekend, making plans to take my oldest to NHRA in Brainerd next weekend.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got my first issue with the Mophie case. Seems like the end of the adapter where you have to plug your headphones into is bad. 

It's making my headphones cut out.

Going to try a different pair of headphones tomorrow, but for now pulled the case off and the headphones work fine without the adapter.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2018421 said:


> Had I done these last weekend instead of go carting, I probably could have skipped them this week, or at least the trimming.
> 
> Gotta get them done this weekend, making plans to take my oldest to NHRA in Brainerd next weekend.


Inwas going to my customer races funny cars


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2018376 said:


> S6+;comes put with the Note 5. Bigger screen than S6.


I'm reading it's the 6+ Edge... That setup seems way too fragile for this guy...


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2018413 said:


> Sitting in a porta potty at one of the schools, water is literally running off of my head. I won't be trimming the second school tonight, this is too miserable.


It is horrible out. We were working today as well. Thumbs Up We were out by Green and CityGuy. Cityguy......Do you work for Mcloud Cty?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2018421 said:


> Had I done these last weekend instead of go carting, I probably could have skipped them this week, or at least the trimming.
> 
> Gotta get them done this weekend, making plans to take my oldest to NHRA in Brainerd next weekend.


Can't really play everyday


----------



## qualitycut

Farmer's Almanac Warns of Cold, Snowy Winter


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2018428 said:


> Farmer's Almanac Warns of Cold, Snowy Winter


Yes please


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2018428 said:


> Farmer's Almanac Warns of Cold, Snowy Winter


How's the doggy doing ?


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2018430 said:


> How's the doggy doing ?


Very sleepy so i decided to go the wedding


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2018428 said:


> Farmer's Almanac Warns of Cold, Snowy Winter


And then the Old Farmer's Almanac will come out with something different yet...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;2018430 said:


> How's the doggy doing ?


I totally mis read that the first time


----------



## NorthernProServ

jimslawnsnow;2018433 said:


> I totally mis read that the first time


Haha, I can only imagine


----------



## NorthernProServ

This is only the second time I have seen this. If you can get the sprinkler out without removing the PVC, replacement is like butter.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;2018437 said:


> This is only the second time I have seen this. If you can get the sprinkler out without removing the PVC, replacement is like butter.


I had a property with every head like that. I hated it. If I didn't mow just right a tire would ride over it and make a patch of grass higher


----------



## unit28

NorthernProServ;2018437 said:


> This is only the second time I have seen this. If you can get the sprinkler out without removing the PVC, replacement is like butter.


Just 2 notches with a bill dookie
And it'll pop right out


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2018424 said:


> I'm reading it's the 6+ Edge... That setup seems way too fragile for this guy...


They have 3 new products on top due for release soon


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

New Ferris broke it's second belt today. 80 hours. First one was at 2 hours.

Looks like it's going back to the shop Tuesday morning. They can fix the belt issue and why it doesn't spread grass for crap.


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2018424 said:


> I'm reading it's the 6+ Edge... That setup seems way too fragile for this guy...


I Drop my all the time, would be worried about that too.
How does it work with a case too? Seems you would lose that "edge" feature?


----------



## NorthernProServ

unit28;2018441 said:


> Just 2 notches with a bill dookie
> And it'll pop right out


Customer told me they all are like that in Florida, how about down there in TX?


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;2018444 said:


> New Ferris broke it's second belt today. 80 hours. First one was at 2 hours.
> 
> Looks like it's going back to the shop Tuesday morning. They can fix the belt issue and why it doesn't spread grass for crap.


Well if you had.......


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2018446 said:


> I Drop my all the time, would be worried about that too.
> How does it work with a case too? Seems you would lose that "edge" feature?


Yea and those type phones are hard to find accessories for i have the s5 sport and has nothing


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2018442 said:


> They have 3 new products on top due for release soon


I can only find the Note 5 and 6+ Edge... Got any other info?


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2018448 said:


> Customer told me they all are like that in Florida, how about down there in TX?


Yeah it seems very common down South for some reason...


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;2018426 said:


> It is horrible out. We were working today as well. Thumbs Up We were out by Green and CityGuy. Cityguy......Do you work for Mcloud Cty?


Wright......,


----------



## CityGuy

Party was a success. No one dead or bleeding.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2018444 said:


> New Ferris broke it's second belt today. 80 hours. First one was at 2 hours.
> 
> Looks like it's going back to the shop Tuesday morning. They can fix the belt issue and why it doesn't spread grass for crap.


Deck belt ?

I popped one within the first 10 hours on one of our new ones.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2018458 said:


> Party was a success. No one dead or bleeding.


Then I would argue it was a success.


----------



## NorthernProServ

CityGuy;2018458 said:


> Party was a success. No one dead or bleeding.


That's always good


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;2018459 said:


> Deck belt ?
> 
> I popped one within the first 10 hours on one of our new ones.


Yeah, deck belt. My '13 has 500 hours on the belt.


----------



## unit28

NorthernProServ;2018448 said:


> Customer told me they all are like that in Florida, how about down there in TX?


Very few in tx
Ones that do will use either a plastic or cement donut

On the same token never see swing joint , they'll use funny pipe though


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

As bad as a bunch of 21 year olds. The wife and MIL are stopping at the liquor store to smuggle liquor into the casino so they don't have to pay $7 for a little bottle of wine.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2018460 said:


> Then I would argue it was a success.


Very good argument i would say failure but thats coming from a dumb 28 year old


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2018468 said:


> Very good argument i would say failure but thats coming from a dumb 28 year old


Up until about 28/29, I used to say it wasn't a good day unless someone bled at least once that day.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Pretty good when you have to have sunglasses on at 10:30 at Zorbaz.


----------



## qualitycut

Got the hot nerdy girl


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2018475 said:


> Got the hot nerdy girl


They always end up being the fun ones!


----------



## Bill1090

So I ended up at a wedding today. Most of the chick's there didn't leave much to the imagination. I'm starting to love these hot miserable days!


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2018475 said:


> Got the hot nerdy girl


Pics or she is the Grenade!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2018480 said:


> So I ended up at a wedding today. Most of the chick's there didn't leave much to the imagination. I'm starting to love these hot miserable days!


Was the same at the concert


----------



## Polarismalibu

Storming like a mofo. Time for another shot ski


----------



## qualitycut

Well that was akward, seen my ex gf friends at the bar not a goodnthing5


----------



## Polarismalibu

Had to get a kid a shirt


----------



## Camden

Just drove from Crosslake to Little Falls and there were hundreds of lightening bolts. It was really something to see. Glad I'm home though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well, I qualitied it a couple times at Hinckley tonight.

Got up to $600, back down to $200. Back up to $600, then split 6's 3 times, doubled down all 3 times on a $50 bet, hit for 18, 19, 20 and the dealer pulled the 21. 

I love those $600 swings on one hand.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2018489 said:


> Just drove from Crosslake to Little Falls and there were hundreds of lightening bolts. It was really something to see. Glad I'm home though.


I have 30% scattered thunderstorms tonight.

Looks like a pretty solid line moving across MN to me.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Crazy light show came threw here . Pulled a quality and had a $320 bar tab at Zorbaz


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2018454 said:


> I can only find the Note 5 and 6+ Edge... Got any other info?


I read somewhere another tablet like s6


----------



## unit28

And the r/ coaster starts now


----------



## SnowGuy73

73° breezy overcast.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Zero dew..


----------



## Drakeslayer

Polarismalibu;2018488 said:


> Had to get a kid a shirt


So your having a girl. Congrats!


----------



## CityGuy

70° and clouds


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2018490 said:


> Well, I qualitied it a couple times at Hinckley tonight.
> 
> Got up to $600, back down to $200. Back up to $600, then split 6's 3 times, doubled down all 3 times on a $50 bet, hit for 18, 19, 20 and the dealer pulled the 21.
> 
> I love those $600 swings on one hand.


Kinda, i would have had 300 hands and had to split them and double down then lose woth a bottle of coors spilling all over their Cafing table


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2018492 said:


> Crazy light show came threw here . Pulled a quality and had a $320 bar tab at Zorbaz


Thata boy, i went to the wedding with 300 anf came home with an atm receipt and a crushed ego.

By the way, anyone know if you can umsend texts?


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2018508 said:


> So your having a girl. Congrats!


No that's for his gf. Jk of you were at target thats a shirt for boy or girl. So the sex is still unknown


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;2018508 said:


> So your having a girl. Congrats!


Maybe he is having a boy and doesn't want color to be gender specific


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2018515 said:


> By the way, anyone know if you can umsend texts?


Good luck with that.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2018389 said:


> Yep blowing right at the cabin. Have to play on the otherside of the lake


We were on the good side all day.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2018392 said:


> Only place i know is kremer spring in inver


This...........had my trailer done there. Good guys.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;2018524 said:


> Maybe he is having a boy and doesn't want color to be gender specific


Hahaha hahaha.


----------



## Doughboy12

To CityGuy,
Got the wife to make the coffee today. Falling further behind. Ah, life at the lake.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Still in bed here


----------



## SnowGuy73

So.......

Windows 10 sucks!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;2018547 said:


> So.......
> 
> Windows 10 sucks!!!!


Have to find a way to uninstall this disaster.


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;2018548 said:


> Have to find a way to uninstall this disaster.


Glad I didn't install it then!


----------



## Bill1090

Looking forward to Wednesday. High of 68.


----------



## unit28

Bill1090;2018551 said:


> Looking forward to Wednesday. High of 68.


Better get the leaf box ready


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;2018547 said:


> So.......
> 
> Windows 10 sucks!!!!


The reason I have not installed it.


----------



## unit28

Unlike last year

My oak trees are getting acorns now
Some already looking good size


----------



## djagusch

SnowGuy73;2018547 said:


> So.......
> 
> Windows 10 sucks!!!!


Change is hard.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;2018548 said:


> Have to find a way to uninstall this disaster.


But its the future !!!!!!

:laughing::laughing:

I have yet to install it.


----------



## Camden

SnowGuy73;2018547 said:


> So.......
> 
> Windows 10 sucks!!!!


That seems to be the consensus but part of me wonders if it isn't because it's new and people just aren't used to it yet. Maybe over time it'll become way better than anything they've had?


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;2018534 said:


> To CityGuy,
> Got the wife to make the coffee today. Falling further behind. Ah, life at the lake.


I've been to Benares, Target, and Cub already. And cleaned the house.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2018559 said:


> I've been to Benares, Target, and Cub already. And cleaned the house.


Benares Best Midtown Indian Restaurant |45 Murray Street, New York

WOW you get around :laughing::laughing:


----------



## NorthernProServ

Flash flood watch, localized 4-6" amounts, yeah we'll see about that.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2018475 said:


> Got the hot nerdy girl


Nice.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2018515 said:


> Thata boy, i went to the wedding with 300 anf came home with an atm receipt and a crushed ego.
> 
> By the way, anyone know if you can umsend texts?


Hahaha, what did you do???


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2018548 said:


> Have to find a way to uninstall this disaster.


Good to know. Will wait as long as possible to install.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2018561 said:


> Benares Best Midtown Indian Restaurant |45 Murray Street, New York
> 
> WOW you get around :laughing::laughing:


Damn this auto correct.
Menards


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ;2018563 said:


> Flash flood watch, localized 4-6" amounts, yeah we'll see about that.


Probably will. Supposed to replace a culvert on 20 tomorrow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2018552 said:


> Better get the leaf box ready


Noooooooooo!


----------



## Green Grass

NorthernProServ;2018563 said:


> Flash flood watch, localized 4-6" amounts, yeah we'll see about that.


I see rain out by the border doesn't look special.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2018557 said:


> That seems to be the consensus but part of me wonders if it isn't because it's new and people just aren't used to it yet. Maybe over time it'll become way better than anything they've had?


This... Still not sure though... One of these days I'll do it since it keeps harassing me...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Humid again. Unloaded some straw (under 100 bales) and sweating my junk off


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I like Windows 10. However my hard drive crashed. Soooooo.....


----------



## Camden

NorthernProServ;2018563 said:


> Flash flood watch, localized 4-6" amounts, yeah we'll see about that.


It's possible. I drove through torrential rain last night near Merrifield. I haven't heard but I would be shocked to hear that they didn't receive at least 4". My wipers were on full blast and I could only drive 30. Headlights and fog lights on just to see the stripes.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2018576 said:


> Humid again. Unloaded some straw (under 100 bales) and sweating my junk off


O no, dont lose your junk.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2018577 said:


> I like Windows 10. However my hard drive crashed. Soooooo.....


Thought we already went over that issue.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2018580 said:


> Thought we already went over that issue.


He is in denial.


----------



## Green Grass

http://www.startribune.com/when-big-rigs-push-past-the-safety-rules/321965591/


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2018454 said:


> I can only find the Note 5 and 6+ Edge... Got any other info?


GSM Arenaspeculates the new mysterious device to be the*the recently announced Galaxy Tab S2 in its '8-inch incarnation'. In addition,*tipster*Steve Hemmerstoffer*found a Samsung*tablet briefly passed through import/export Indian site Zauba
.
If true,.......

Samsung's upcoming tablet will sport a whooping*18.4-inch display which might sport the name,*the Galaxy Tab S Pro.*Look's like there are many reasons to believe that the company might unveil a new tablet for consumers........


----------



## qualitycut

Just seen a commercial and is edge plus and note


----------



## albhb3

Green Grass;2018585 said:


> http://www.startribune.com/when-big-rigs-push-past-the-safety-rules/321965591/


I saw that what a load of bull leave it to the stib to sink to a new low


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2018586 said:


> GSM Arenaspeculates the new mysterious device to be the*the recently announced Galaxy Tab S2 in its '8-inch incarnation'. In addition,*tipster*Steve Hemmerstoffer*found a Samsung*tablet briefly passed through import/export Indian site Zauba
> .
> If true,.......
> 
> Samsung's upcoming tablet will sport a whooping*18.4-inch display which might sport the name,*the Galaxy Tab S Pro.*Look's like there are many reasons to believe that the company might unveil a new tablet for consumers........


Ohhhh I got it... I was looking for phones, not tablets, makes sense now!


----------



## Green Grass

the storms are growing but it doesn't appear to be much


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2018590 said:


> the storms are growing but it doesn't appear to be much


The guy on 5 said this morning it would not be the size but more the speed they are moving. Very slow over the metro.


----------



## cbservicesllc

albhb3;2018588 said:


> I saw that what a load of bull leave it to the stib to sink to a new low


I didn't think it was that big of a deal... Sounded like a bunch of legit issues and some carriers with legal history to me


----------



## Green Grass

albhb3;2018588 said:


> I saw that what a load of bull leave it to the stib to sink to a new low


All they did is talk to some people and give facts. Didn't seem like a big deal to me.


----------



## Doughboy12

unit28;2018554 said:


> Unlike last year
> 
> My oak trees are getting acorns now
> Some already looking good size


I have three good size ones. One has been dropping now for 2 weeks. 
I could fill a 55 gal drum every year...if not twice.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2018597 said:


> All they did is talk to some people and give facts. Didn't seem like a big deal to me.


Like this guy said...


----------



## Green Grass

Pouring out for a couple minutes


----------



## CityGuy

Raining and windy, few rumbles of thunder.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Back to Windows 7 pro!


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;2018606 said:


> Back to Windows 7 pro!


Upgrading as we speak....


----------



## NorthernProServ

Papa johns thin crust 6 chesse is on its way, have not ate for 18 hours.....I'm dying here


----------



## Green Grass

NorthernProServ;2018610 said:


> Papa johns thin crust 6 chesse is on its way, have not ate for 18 hours.....I'm dying here


Save me some!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;2018609 said:


> Upgrading as we speak....


Upgrade took about an hour or so, to go back was about 10 minutes.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Needed one more hour to finish this first school. Just got rained out.

Gonna be behind to start a wet week it looks like.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light rain now.


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ;2018610 said:


> Papa johns thin crust 6 chesse is on its way, have not ate for 18 hours.....I'm dying here


I miss having a Papa John's near by.


----------



## CityGuy

Rain has stopped for now. More on the way according to radar.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2018617 said:


> I miss having a Papa John's near by.


I wish there was one out here.


----------



## Green Grass

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/grd/5128009908.html


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2018621 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/grd/5128009908.html


Hahaha... WTF...


----------



## Green Grass

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/zip/5129006742.html


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2018613 said:


> Needed one more hour to finish this first school. Just got rained out.
> 
> Gonna be behind to start a wet week it looks like.


I thought at the beginning of the year you were only going to mow 5 days a week?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Giggles shows 1.29"


----------



## unit28

Doughboy12;2018598 said:


> I have three good size ones. One has been dropping now for 2 weeks.
> I could fill a 55 gal drum every year...if not twice.


3,?

Mine are on a 65 acre forest non irrigated
The extended winter we had the year before did mine in, so no acorns this past fall.

If I had to guess , I bet there's couple thousand oak trees here....


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2018620 said:


> I wish there was one out here.


Have the wife start a franchise.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2018621 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/grd/5128009908.html


Been there for a barn fire before.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2018623 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/zip/5129006742.html


You have to be joking.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2018610 said:


> Papa johns thin crust 6 chesse is on its way, have not ate for 18 hours.....I'm dying here


Now you made me just order 1


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2018623 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/zip/5129006742.html


You must either have a lot of time on your hands today or your searches are very creative...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2018626 said:


> I thought at the beginning of the year you were only going to mow 5 days a week?


Who says I'm not? Didn't say M-F.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like the rain is about done.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;2018644 said:


> Looks like the rain is about done.


Flood watch cancelled. So much for the watch lasting until 10:00 a.m. tomorrow. :laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;2018646 said:


> Flood watch cancelled. So much for the watch lasting until 10:00 a.m. tomorrow. :laughing:


Really?

Haha. Clowns!


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2018636 said:


> You must either have a lot of time on your hands today or your searches are very creative...


Home with the kids and all I searched was fertilized and lawn care.


----------



## unit28

Couple months ago I posted a pic of the gutters we were building.......




Snow deflector continues, infiltration system begins

Last month, work began on the snow deflector system around the building’s top perimeter that is designed to catch snow as it comes off the stadium’s roof, then melt it with a heating system so that it can flow into the site’s infiltration system. Excavation work recently began at the now-closed portion of South 5th*St. for the infiltration system that will be below part of the stadium’s plaza. The gutter system will connect to the infiltration system.

Mansell said the snow gutter is 65 feet wide and 90 feet deep at its largest point, “so we could hold snowboarding contests up there.”

Finance and Commerce*on Friday featured a*write-up*of Dave Bice, a veteran of the U.S. Marine Corps and member of the White Earth Band of Ojibwe. Bice is the founder of Forest Lake-based Bald Eagle Erectors, which is working on the snow deflector system.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak says mild winter, I guess it will be cold and snowy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Downpour....


----------



## unit28

It might be mild but....
Unlike last fall, we're going into autumn with much less drought conditions and temps , especially this summer were cooler.

My guess is average winter


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;2018653 said:


> It might be mild but....
> Unlike last fall, we're going into autumn with much less drought conditions and temps , especially this summer were cooler.
> 
> My guess is average winter


I'll take average, but hoping for 110"


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2018646 said:


> Flood watch cancelled. So much for the watch lasting until 10:00 a.m. tomorrow. :laughing:


Yeah no doubt... I would be suprised if it rained more than a 1/2 here...


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2018649 said:


> Couple months ago I posted a pic of the gutters we were building.......
> 
> Snow deflector continues, infiltration system begins
> 
> Last month, work began on the snow deflector system around the building's top perimeter that is designed to catch snow as it comes off the stadium's roof, then melt it with a heating system so that it can flow into the site's infiltration system. Excavation work recently began at the now-closed portion of South 5th*St. for the infiltration system that will be below part of the stadium's plaza. The gutter system will connect to the infiltration system.
> 
> Mansell said the snow gutter is 65 feet wide and 90 feet deep at its largest point, "so we could hold snowboarding contests up there."
> 
> Finance and Commerce*on Friday featured a*write-up*of Dave Bice, a veteran of the U.S. Marine Corps and member of the White Earth Band of Ojibwe. Bice is the founder of Forest Lake-based Bald Eagle Erectors, which is working on the snow deflector system.


That's pretty cool!


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2018653 said:


> It might be mild but....
> Unlike last fall, we're going into autumn with much less drought conditions and temps , especially this summer were cooler.
> 
> My guess is average winter


Works for me!


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;2018651 said:


> Downpour....


Sun trying to come out


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2018654 said:


> I'll take average, but hoping for 110"


AFTER we have 3 feet ice right? Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;2018655 said:


> Yeah no doubt... I would be suprised if it rained more than a 1/2 here...


I wonder if they will re-issue the watch here, still pouring.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;2018659 said:


> AFTER we have 3 feet ice right? Thumbs Up


2' for sure.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;2018658 said:


> Sun trying to come out


It's pink orange here now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;2018662 said:


> It's pink orange here now.


I was just thinking its really green at my house. I'm right on the edge of this red stuff. Should start shortly.


----------



## unit28

Even lately data suggest drought has eased a bit....

When integrated across the CONUS, July 2015 ranked as the 14th*wettest July in the 1895-2015 record, due largely to*heavy rains that fell in the Midwest to Ohio Valley. On balance, the*national drought footprint*expanded*when compared to*last month, increasing from 23.3 percent of the U.S. as a wholeto about*26.0 percent of the U.S. in moderate to exceptional drought, according to USDM statistics. According to the*Palmer Drought Index, which goes back to the beginning of the 20th*century, about19.2 percent*of the CONUS was in*moderate to extreme drought*at the end of July, 

a decrease of about 0.9 percent compared to last month.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;2018664 said:


> I was just thinking its really green at my house. I'm right on the edge of this red stuff. Should start shortly.


Been a downpour here for a half hour now.


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;2018612 said:


> Upgrade took about an hour or so, to go back was about 10 minutes.


Wait until it ha to instal all the updates from now until eternity to get you back to the current status.


----------



## Doughboy12

unit28;2018629 said:


> 3,?
> 
> Mine are on a 65 acre forest non irrigated
> The extended winter we had the year before did mine in, so no acorns this past fall.
> 
> If I had to guess , I bet there's couple thousand oak trees here....


Now that is a problem I would love to have...!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Doughboy12;2018668 said:


> Wait until it ha to instal all the updates from now until eternity to get you back to the current status.


Already did.


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;2018670 said:


> Already did.


Attm..............


----------



## SSS Inc.

Nice lightning show!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Rain seems to be building again.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SnowGuy73;2018674 said:


> Rain seems to be building again.


Where at??


----------



## SnowGuy73

Roads flooded in prior lake and savage per radio traffic.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;2018677 said:


> Where at??


Some green I'm northern carver and southern wright counties.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Perfect rain down here


----------



## qualitycut

Went from heavy rain to absolute downpour here


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/hvo/5114565000.html

Leaves anyone?


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2018686 said:


> Went from heavy rain to absolute downpour here


Wanna rent out your track machine this week????


----------



## andersman02

Took a trip to mcdons, along burnsville pkwy near 5 was under water up to curbs. Numerous cars stuck


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2018692 said:


> Wanna rent out your track machine this week????


Might need it this week depending on weather, you working around here? You need it all week?


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;2018691 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/hvo/5114565000.html
> 
> Leaves anyone?


There's gotta be a market for something like that. Have your customers stack their leaves next to the road and you drive up and haul them away. I bet you could really make hay.


----------



## Polarismalibu

So 4 hours of sleep after the bar last night and tubing and wakeboarding all day today really take a tole on ya


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2018705 said:


> There's gotta be a market for something like that. Have your customers stack their leaves next to the road and you drive up and haul them away. I bet you could really make hay.


I've tried that. Biggest issue is having everyone on the same page, no wind for when people rake early and the leaves blow back.

Plus people rake sticks, rocks, whatever else into the pile.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;2018705 said:


> There's gotta be a market for something like that. Have your customers stack their leaves next to the road and you drive up and haul them away. I bet you could really make hay.


I tried it. Didn't get many calls. People didn't really get it. And it seems like it's windy every day in th e fall


----------



## Drakeslayer

Polarismalibu;2018706 said:


> So 4 hours of sleep after the bar last night and tubing and wakeboarding all day today really take a tole on ya


Boy or girl?


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2018701 said:


> Might need it this week depending on weather, you working around here? You need it all week?


Would need,it all week. With insurance.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;2018709 said:


> Boy or girl?


It's a girl. No target shopping was done pink is for girl lol


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;2018710 said:


> Would need,it all week. With insurance.


Sounds like you have a sketchy job?


----------



## CityGuy

62° and clouds


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;2018705 said:


> There's gotta be a market for something like that. Have your customers stack their leaves next to the road and you drive up and haul them away. I bet you could really make hay.


There is a few smaller cities that do that around lake Minnetonka. Rake them to the curb and the city vacs them up.


----------



## SnowGuy73

65° breezy clouds.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Everything is wet.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Up to 80% for Tuesday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

2.60" in the gauge.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2018727 said:


> 2.60" in the gauge.


Just a little bit of rain.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2018727 said:


> 2.60" in the gauge.


Sounds like more for tomorrow and tomorrow night.


----------



## CityGuy

Feels like a fall morning.


----------



## CityGuy

Salt is just flying into the shop this morning. Must want it off the bardge faster.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;2018727 said:


> 2.60" in the gauge.


Not even a 1/4" here


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2018736 said:


> Not even a 1/4" here


Grass still wet here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2018741 said:


> Grass still wet here


I waved as I went by.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2018745 said:


> I waved as I went by.


Where you going?


----------



## ryde307

I didn't measure but it didn't seem like to much rain at my house in Chanassen. I just called the golf course in Chaska I was playing later today though and they said they had 2.5 inches. They are a couple miles from me. Seems pretty spotty. 

And from a few pages ago. Lwnmwr never split 6's.


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2018749 said:


> I didn't measure but it didn't seem like to much rain at my house in Chanassen. I just called the golf course in Chaska I was playing later today though and they said they had 2.5 inches. They are a couple miles from me. Seems pretty spotty.
> 
> And from a few pages ago. Lwnmwr never split 6's.


About 3/8" of rain here...


----------



## snowman55

Just secured my 6 seats for winter classic. Bring on the hockey.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2018746 said:


> Where you going?


Look at a truck in southern MN.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sun is poking out.


----------



## ryde307

SnowGuy73;2018760 said:


> Sun is poking out.


How much rain did you have down there?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Gasoline $2.85 in shakopee.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;2018762 said:


> how much rain did you have down there?


2.60".......


----------



## ryde307

Working on winter contracts. We do alot of per event pricing. Meaning billed based on snow event totals over 24 hour periods. That or seasonal. When reading on PS is sounds like hardly anyone bills this was and it's either seasonal, Hourly, or per push. With per push being broke down into a couple increments. How do you set up your pricing?


----------



## ryde307

Just found out 169 from 62 to 55 will be closed for a year. Or the bridge from Bren rd to Hopkins will be with the rest being single lane. Starts in 2016


----------



## Green Grass

snowman55;2018756 said:


> Just secured my 6 seats for winter classic. Bring on the hockey.


And you are taking me?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2018772 said:



> And you are taking me?


Thought you were buying for all of us?


----------



## CityGuy

Sun is starting to feel warm.


----------



## CityGuy

.25 to .5 tomorrow after 1. And 1 to 2 over night.


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2018767 said:


> Working on winter contracts. We do alot of per event pricing. Meaning billed based on snow event totals over 24 hour periods. That or seasonal. When reading on PS is sounds like hardly anyone bills this was and it's either seasonal, Hourly, or per push. With per push being broke down into a couple increments. How do you set up your pricing?


I give per push, seasonal, hourly myself... I tried per event, but there was not much of a demand


----------



## CityGuy

Forms going on for footings on the new building.


----------



## NorthernProServ

CityGuy;2018778 said:


> .25 to .5 tomorrow after 1. And 1 to 2 over night.


Looks like the same for me.


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ;2018781 said:


> Looks like the same for me.


Hope we don't get that much. Grass won't stop growing.


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2018769 said:


> Just found out 169 from 62 to 55 will be closed for a year. Or the bridge from Bren rd to Hopkins will be with the rest being single lane. Starts in 2016


I know the bridge was going to be closed, I can't believe the whole thing would be...


----------



## CityGuy

I saw Menards has their winterized fertilizer out the other day. 
When is the best time to put that down and do those multi step systems work?


----------



## ryde307

cbservicesllc;2018779 said:


> I give per push, seasonal, hourly myself... I tried per event, but there was not much of a demand


We have pricing in all 4 ways. Most is event or seasonal though. 
My question for per push. So it snows 6 inches from 3 pm - 4 am. How do you handle it and bill it?


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2018792 said:


> We have pricing in all 4 ways. Most is event or seasonal though.
> My question for per push. So it snows 6 inches from 3 pm - 4 am. How do you handle it and bill it?


IDEALLY we push it a couple times and bill it out at the 1-3 or 3-6 rate each time, whatever was applicable when we plowed.


----------



## Polarismalibu

ryde307;2018792 said:


> We have pricing in all 4 ways. Most is event or seasonal though.
> My question for per push. So it snows 6 inches from 3 pm - 4 am. How do you handle it and bill it?


Tear priceing. 1-3 is one price 3-6 is more and so on


----------



## ryde307

Also I am talking commercial. Another situation 6 inches starts at 4AM ends at 3 Pm.
All customers need something a little different so it's hard. But I want to make it as simple as possible. We plowed some Park Nicollets as a sub for a year or two. It adjusted but when ended it was simple. Lots and walks are done every 2 inches during business hours and every 4 or so overnight while closed. Ideally this would be how all our sites are. I know it won't happen because most don't need this amount of service and/ or can't pay for it. It also eats up a ton of equipment and man power.


----------



## Ranger620

Mr miyagi died at 73


----------



## ryde307

cbservicesllc;2018793 said:


> IDEALLY we push it a couple times and bill it out at the 1-3 or 3-6 rate each time, whatever was applicable when we plowed.


Ok so that's what I figure and how we do it but with it overnight do you plow it twice? Assuming you plow once and bill at the 3-6 rate.


----------



## Ranger620

Where were you Ryde?? Didn't see you this weekend


----------



## ryde307

Polarismalibu;2018794 said:


> Tear priceing. 1-3 is one price 3-6 is more and so on


This is how we handle per event pricing. With per push I guess I wouldn't see a need for anything over 6". With per event we plow every 3-4 inches if time and situation allows and the tired pricing reflects this.1-3 may be X. 3-6 might be X +50% 6-9 X+100% and so on.


----------



## ryde307

Ranger620;2018798 said:


> Where were you Ryde?? Didn't see you this weekend


Wish I could have. Has some other stuff going on. Did get the puppy out to the lake though and got him retrieving out of the water. Only about to the depth he has to start to swim though. He is a good dog and is learning quickly. Knows his name but will also pretend he doesn't. Good with the crate, feeding, knows pee and poop. Had 3 accidents in the house but that's on me not getting him out enough. He knows to goto the door when it's time I just don't always notice.


----------



## Camden

ryde307;2018792 said:


> We have pricing in all 4 ways. Most is event or seasonal though.
> My question for per push. So it snows 6 inches from 3 pm - 4 am. How do you handle it and bill it?


I don't know how you pull off the "per event" pricing. I see a lot of problems trying to get that to fly.

Seasonal pricing in my area is still pretty rare but I've slowly been getting more and more customers to switch over to that pricing structure. I still primarily have customers who want to pay "per push". So to answer your question above, if it snows 6" from 3pm-4am I might plow a location 3 times (every 2") or once depending upon what's written into our contract.

My banks never want more than 6" of snow on their lot even if it's 2am. People still need to use the ATM and do night deposits. Then I'll have a place like a funeral home who won't need to be plowed until the storm is over (unless they're having a service).

The key is to spell out the service expectations in your contract so that there's no gray area. I always make sure that I leave myself room for additional services by stating things like "...sidewalks and parking lot to be plowed after 2" of accumulation or as requested by management". I get called in all the time when there's less than 2" because that's just too much snow in most cases but many decision-makers don't realize that when they're discussing contract terms.


----------



## ryde307

Camden;2018802 said:


> I don't know how you pull off the "per event" pricing. I see a lot of problems trying to get that to fly.
> 
> Seasonal pricing in my area is still pretty rare but I've slowly been getting more and more customers to switch over to that pricing structure. I still primarily have customers who want to pay "per push". So to answer your question above, if it snows 6" from 3pm-4am I might plow a location 3 times (every 2") or once depending upon what's written into our contract.
> 
> My banks never want more than 6" of snow on their lot even if it's 2am. People still need to use the ATM and do night deposits. Then I'll have a place like a funeral home who won't need to be plowed until the storm is over (unless they're having a service).
> 
> The key is to spell out the service expectations in your contract so that there's no gray area. I always make sure that I leave myself room for additional services by stating things like "...sidewalks and parking lot to be plowed after 2" of accumulation or as requested by management". I get called in all the time when there's less than 2" because that's just too much snow in most cases but many decision-makers don't realize that when they're discussing contract terms.


We use most of the same language. A per event structure would look something like- During business hours parking lot will be "open up plowed" Meaning drivelanes, handicap, and a large block of parking spaces is clear approx. every 3 inches. At conclusion of storm lot will be cleared curb to curb by 7Am the following morning. Pricing would be 1-3 3-6 ect. Also a price for the open ups. So in my example we would do 1 open up and one full plow over night. Bill would be $60 for the open up and $175 for a 3-6inch snow fall. (these are just numbers thrown in)


----------



## ryde307

For the record I would rather have everything on a per push type system. It is a little easier and pretty easy to understand. Most of our per event pricing contract are how the customers set them up and have preferred them.
Ideally We want seasonal or plow every 2-3 inches and price is X per time.


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;2018792 said:


> We have pricing in all 4 ways. Most is event or seasonal though.
> My question for per push. So it snows 6 inches from 3 pm - 4 am. How do you handle it and bill it?


We make it real simple per push and some storms require multiple pushes. So if it overnight and they do not care if there lot is full of snow they only get plowed once. If they need there lot cleared then we will push how many times needed to meet there needs and they get billed for each plow.
I do not do any event price or based on amount price.


----------



## ryde307

ryde307;2018804 said:


> For the record I would rather have everything on a per push type system. It is a little easier and pretty easy to understand. Most of our per event pricing contract are how the customers set them up and have preferred them.
> Ideally We want seasonal or plow every 2-3 inches and price is X per time.


This pricing structure works fine for sites up to an hour or possibly 2 to clear but once it gets past that it wouldn't really work. This is where the event pricing works out. Hourly works as well but then there is no reward for being productive. Might as well have dirt buckets on the skids.


----------



## qualitycut

Llok like rain coming


----------



## ryde307

Pretty new to duck hunting. First time was last year. Looking to get some gear. Probably won't hunt solo or with other beginners for awhile but get annoyed of always relying on other peoples gear. I figure if I have more of my own I can get invited out more instead of leeching off others.
What are your opinions on this? Looks like a decent starter pack.
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Hunt...-decoys/_/N-1100087/Ns-CATEGORY_SEQ_104311980


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;2018794 said:


> Tear priceing. 1-3 is one price 3-6 is more and so on


This is how I do it.

Plus Opening charges during business hours if a day time snow. Also if we can not complete a full curb to curb plow before they open due to timing of snow/still snowing.


----------



## Camden

ryde307;2018806 said:


> This pricing structure works fine for sites up to an hour or possibly 2 to clear but once it gets past that it wouldn't really work. This is where the event pricing works out. Hourly works as well but then *there is no reward for being productive*. Might as well have dirt buckets on the skids.


Bingo! I lost the biggest church in town to a guy who gave an hourly bid to them. $60/hr and he plows with a tractor and a dirt bucket. I told them that I could do it for $50/hr and plow it with an ATV.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I'm really surprised that more customers don't want seasonal prices. It w I uld make it easier on them to budget


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2018813 said:


> I'm really surprised that more customers don't want seasonal prices. It w I uld make it easier on them to budget


That's how we sell it.


----------



## Drakeslayer

ryde307;2018808 said:


> Pretty new to duck hunting. First time was last year. Looking to get some gear. Probably won't hunt solo or with other beginners for awhile but get annoyed of always relying on other peoples gear. I figure if I have more of my own I can get invited out more instead of leeching off others.
> What are your opinions on this? Looks like a decent starter pack.
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Hunt...-decoys/_/N-1100087/Ns-CATEGORY_SEQ_104311980


That is a nice package. Having the Texas rigged lines is a must. It makes setting dekes out easy and pick is very quick.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2018814 said:


> That's how we sell it.


I push for it, but they are afraid they'll get a light year and get screwed


----------



## Drakeslayer

Or you can come with and set out 600 Full Bodies with us


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like rain on the horizon already.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone with a cutoff saw, I need 6 retaining wall blocks cut off straight. Small Menard's blocks. In St. Anthony. $200. Need done before Thursday afternoon.


----------



## Polarismalibu

ryde307;2018808 said:


> Pretty new to duck hunting. First time was last year. Looking to get some gear. Probably won't hunt solo or with other beginners for awhile but get annoyed of always relying on other peoples gear. I figure if I have more of my own I can get invited out more instead of leeching off others.
> What are your opinions on this? Looks like a decent starter pack.
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Hunt...-decoys/_/N-1100087/Ns-CATEGORY_SEQ_104311980


That's not a bad little set.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2018820 said:


> Anyone with a cutoff saw, I need 6 retaining wall blocks cut off straight. Small Menard's blocks. In St. Anthony. $200. Need done before Thursday afternoon.


1/2 hour I will have a pic.

If it's more than $200, let me know. Customer is in a bit of a bind.


----------



## Bill1090

I thought it wasn't going to be humid today?!?


----------



## Ranger620

ryde307;2018800 said:


> Wish I could have. Has some other stuff going on. Did get the puppy out to the lake though and got him retrieving out of the water. Only about to the depth he has to start to swim though. He is a good dog and is learning quickly. Knows his name but will also pretend he doesn't. Good with the crate, feeding, knows pee and poop. Had 3 accidents in the house but that's on me not getting him out enough. He knows to goto the door when it's time I just don't always notice.


I'll see you then for intro to birds coming up?? Let me know what day your gonna go


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2018820 said:


> Anyone with a cutoff saw, I need 6 retaining wall blocks cut off straight. Small Menard's blocks. In St. Anthony. $200. Need done before Thursday afternoon.


Mine needs a new blade. Not sure I would wanna do it in the rain tomorrow though


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Here it is. Both sides of these stairs. They have new block. I'm here til 9 tonight if someone wants to knock it out this afternoon.

Outlet 10' from the block, 10' from the parking lot the wall is.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2018817 said:


> Or you can come with and set out 600 Full Bodies with us


Now that looks fun. Im going goose hunting for my first time this year.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2018813 said:


> I'm really surprised that more customers don't want seasonal prices. It w I uld make it easier on them to budget


I have seen an increase in seasonal... I also have a credit for slow seasons and a cap for big snow years... It works pretty well, all salt is extra however...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light rain.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2018838 said:


> I have seen an increase in seasonal... I also have a credit for slow seasons and a cap for big snow years... It works pretty well, all salt is extra however...


That's the way I've been proposing it. Push backs are extra too, along with hauling snow. That one year (2010) maybe, I think put a sour taste in some people's mouths. We went out barely 4 times and seasonal had to pay full. But I continue to propose it and push for it


----------



## CityGuy

Misting at times.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Now I have rain pretty much all day tomorrow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2018805 said:


> We make it real simple per push and some storms require multiple pushes. So if it overnight and they do not care if there lot is full of snow they only get plowed once. If they need there lot cleared then we will push how many times needed to meet there needs and they get billed for each plow.
> I do not do any event price or based on amount price.


Pretty much same here... frequency and quantity allowable on the pavement at any given time are based on the agreement terms...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Cody doesn't show the rain starting until 20:00 tomorrow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2018856 said:


> Cody doesn't show the rain starting until 20:00 tomorrow.


Did he not look at the radar?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2018852 said:


> Now I have rain pretty much all day tomorrow.


Light rain here now. Everything is wet.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2018857 said:


> Did he not look at the radar?


For tomorrow....

Future cast.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2018858 said:


> Light rain here now. Everything is wet.


Had that for an hour.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Sunny and breezy here in the northland


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Been raining in St. Anthony since about 4:30. Got 80 bags of mulch to spread yet tonight to figure how much more mulch we need.

They're gonna have abigger bill once we're done than had we just done this whole project back in June instead of them trying to patch it in.

A $4M property and they're trying to save $2,000.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2018856 said:


> Cody doesn't show the rain starting until 20:00 tomorrow.


NWS makes it sound like almost all day now, was after 1pm before


----------



## TKLAWN

Lauren's having a hard time selling Global Warming this week.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2018866 said:


> Been raining in St. Anthony since about 4:30. Got 80 bags of mulch to spread yet tonight to figure how much more mulch we need.
> 
> They're gonna have abigger bill once we're done than had we just done this whole project back in June instead of them trying to patch it in.
> 
> A $4M property and they're trying to save $2,000.


Not mowing today?


----------



## NorthernProServ

Just got a call, sounds like a 2" main just busted, I'm off to get it shut down


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2018866 said:


> A $4M property and they're trying to save $2,000.


Sad to say that's the norm, wether 4mil or 400mil...they all sound like there almost broke.


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ;2018870 said:


> Just got a call, sounds like a 2" main just busted, I'm off to get it shut down


Irrigation I hope.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2018866 said:


> Been raining in St. Anthony since about 4:30. Got 80 bags of mulch to spread yet tonight to figure how much more mulch we need.
> 
> They're gonna have abigger bill once we're done than had we just done this whole project back in June instead of them trying to patch it in.
> 
> A $4M property and they're trying to save $2,000.


Cant you just figurw out bags per yard and figure it out from there?


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2018869 said:


> Not mowing today?


He mows Wednesday thru Sunday


----------



## NorthernProServ

CityGuy;2018872 said:


> Irrigation I hope.


Yes, I would be staying far away if it was anything else.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Now Wednesday is at 60% all day too......I hear the weekend calling my name.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2018852 said:


> Now I have rain pretty much all day tomorrow.


I show rain from basically now until Thursday morning.


----------



## TKLAWN

CityGuy;2018877 said:


> I show rain from basically now until Thursday morning.


We will be mowing from 8-3 tomorrow, book it!


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2018880 said:


> We will be mowing from 8-3 tomorrow, book it!


All the negativity in this town sucks.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2018881 said:


> All the negativity in this town sucks.


"Ok, calm down!"

I was hoping to be able to, if not beer thirty will come early.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2018869 said:


> Not mowing today?


Not mowing all week. BTW, word is Red might be getting a new crate engine. You interested in it then?


----------



## CityGuy

TKLAWN;2018880 said:


> We will be mowing from 8-3 tomorrow, book it!


Dahl thinks rain around lunch.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2018866 said:


> Been raining in St. Anthony since about 4:30. Got 80 bags of mulch to spread yet tonight to figure how much more mulch we need.
> 
> They're gonna have abigger bill once we're done than had we just done this whole project back in June instead of them trying to patch it in.
> 
> A $4M property and they're trying to save $2,000.


Ha, love that...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

105.1 has switched genre's again. Classic hip-hop. I feel 19-22 all over again.


----------



## Polarismalibu

TKLAWN;2018882 said:


> "Ok, calm down!"
> 
> I was hoping to be able to, if not beer thirty will come early.


Its beer thirty all week for me. Just got back from the cabin ti drop the gf off so she can work all week while i go back up in the morning


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;2018880 said:


> We will be mowing from 8-3 tomorrow, book it!


I sure hope its decent tomorrow early. These "spotty" showers kinda of put a damper on a good day. I need about 20,000 square yards of sealcoating to finish drying. :crying::crying::crying:

Oh and NWS is a joke. Nice cafeing forecast for today.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2018887 said:


> 105.1 has switched genre's again. Classic hip-hop. I feel 19-22 all over again.


They're trying to match the success of 102.5.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2018871 said:


> Sad to say that's the norm, wether 4mil or 400mil...they all sound like there almost broke.


That's how they make the big bucks...


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;2018880 said:


> We will be mowing from 8-3 tomorrow, book it!


Absolutely!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2018888 said:


> Its beer thirty all week for me. Just got back from the cabin ti drop the gf off so she can work all week while i go back up in the morning


Get back to work! Thumbs Up


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2018893 said:


> Get back to work! Thumbs Up


I will next monday!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2018890 said:


> They're trying to match the success of 102.5.


I can't get 102.5. At least with 105.1, they broadcast on 105.3 and 105.7. I can get 105.1/105.3 everywhere I tootle around at.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2018883 said:


> Not mowing all week. BTW, word is Red might be getting a new crate engine. You interested in it then?


Pm some info.


----------



## qualitycut

Still muggy out wtf?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2018898 said:


> Pm some info.


I sent a PM


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2018904 said:


> Still muggy out wtf?


Dew point is at 57 over here. Not muggy at all.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2018904 said:


> Still muggy out wtf?


It's beautiful out. Opened the windows today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's still raining here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;2018909 said:


> It's beautiful out. Opened the windows today.


Same here.


----------



## qualitycut

I still got the air on, we will see what tomorrow brings


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2018817 said:


> Or you can come with and set out 600 Full Bodies with us


Um...... Over here.... :waving:


----------



## cbservicesllc

Well... Twins blew another one...


----------



## Drakeslayer

cbservicesllc;2018926 said:


> Well... Twins blew another one...


Saw that....


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;2018916 said:


> Um...... Over here.... :waving:


Got permission to a buffalo farm up by lwnmwrman on the 8 this year. It's loading up everyday. Will be there around Labor Day.


----------



## banonea

SnowGuy73;2018650 said:


> Novak says mild winter, I guess it will be cold and snowy.


I am hoping for it........payuppayuppayuppayup


----------



## NorthernProServ

I am actually liking Windows 10 so far


----------



## NorthernProServ

TKLAWN;2018880 said:


> We will be mowing from 8-3 tomorrow, book it!


Nailed it!!!



> TO MAKE MATTERS
> WORSE...THE 18Z NAM HAS ARRIVED AND HAS SHIFTED THE SURFACE LOW
> FROM MANKATO AT 19/00Z TO JUST WEST OF OMAHA. IF THIS SLOWING IS
> EXHIBITED IN THE 18Z GFS AND TONIGHT/S 00Z ECMWF...THAN THIS WILL
> CHANGE EVERYTHING. STAY TUNED.


----------



## banonea

ryde307;2018767 said:


> Working on winter contracts. We do alot of per event pricing. Meaning billed based on snow event totals over 24 hour periods. That or seasonal. When reading on PS is sounds like hardly anyone bills this was and it's either seasonal, Hourly, or per push. With per push being broke down into a couple increments. How do you set up your pricing?


I am for the most part monthly. Oct to Apr, 1 price for the month includes 1 free salt/sand application with plowed snow event. includes sidewalks. worked good for me for the last 10 years.......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2018933 said:


> I am for the most part monthly. Oct to Apr, 1 price for the month includes 1 free salt/sand application with plowed snow event. includes sidewalks. worked good for me for the last 10 years.......


I hope that salt sand isn't actually free


----------



## qualitycut

Kstp has 100% at 11


----------



## CityGuy

58° and clouds


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2018930 said:


> I am hoping for it........payuppayuppayuppayup


This........


----------



## TKLAWN

38 degrees in International Falls


----------



## SnowGuy73

63° clouds light breeze.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;2018950 said:


> 38 degrees in International Falls


Bring it......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light dew..


----------



## CityGuy

Guy on cco radio said they could see a few wet flakes up north today mix in.


----------



## qualitycut

Looks like rain before 11


----------



## jimslawnsnow

A peurtorican at kay jewelers told me I was tanner him. I must be in the sun too much


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2018963 said:


> A peurtorican at kay jewelers told me I was tanner him. I must be in the sun too much


Ahhhh whaaaaaattt?

Ooo Puertorican. I gotcha

My family always teases me saying im adopted cause im part mexican. Im really not part mexican or adopted just look it in the summer


----------



## snowman55

That is so racist. What's wrong with you guys?


----------



## qualitycut

snowman55;2018965 said:


> That is so racist. What's wrong with you guys?


I know right, im sure everyone on here is offended now especially the ones who have them working for them.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2018964 said:


> Ahhhh whaaaaaattt?
> 
> Ooo Puertorican. I gotcha
> 
> My family always teases me saying im adopted cause im part mexican. Im really not part mexican or adopted just look it in the summer


And by April you look like a ghost too, right?


----------



## qualitycut

Rain in 2 hrs?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2018968 said:


> Rain in 2 hrs?


It's been raining here for awhile. It's building to the south and heading straight to you guys in the metro. Wow did the grass grow


----------



## SnowGuy73

11:00 already?


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2018964 said:


> Ahhhh whaaaaaattt?
> 
> Ooo Puertorican. I gotcha
> 
> *My family always teases me saying im adopted cause im part mexican. Im really not part mexican or adopted just look it in the summer*


Haha, same!


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2018974 said:


> Haha, same!


Do you like mexican food as much as me to lol


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2018970 said:


> It's been raining here for awhile. It's building to the south and heading straight to you guys in the metro. Wow did the grass grow


My yard is still yellowish


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Raining in St. Anthony.


----------



## qualitycut

I dont know if its even worth me starting today.


----------



## Bill1090

Muggy out.....


----------



## Bill1090

TKLAWN;2018950 said:


> 38 degrees in International Falls


Send it this way!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2018977 said:


> My yard is still yellowish


from it being dry? or lack of fert?


----------



## qualitycut

Sprinkles here.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2018984 said:


> from it being dry? or lack of fert?


Dry, it gets 4 treatments a year


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2018976 said:


> Do you like mexican food as much as me to lol


Hard to say, I do love it, can only do it once a week or so though... :yow!:



qualitycut;2018987 said:


> Dry, it gets 4 treatments a year


Sounds like you need an irrigation system! Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2018988 said:


> Hard to say, I do love it, can only do it once a week or so though... :yow!:
> 
> Sounds like you need an irrigation system! Thumbs Up


I enjoy only cutting every other week


----------



## qualitycut

Need 1 hr with no rain im going for it


----------



## Polarismalibu

This weather is sweet the fishing had been great this morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2018994 said:


> This weather is sweet the fishing had been great this morning.


Not bad down here either!


----------



## Drakeslayer

Farmers Almanac predicts Cold and Snowy winterThumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2019003 said:


> Farmers Almanac predicts Cold and Snowy winterThumbs Up


What the say for last winter?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2019009 said:


> What the say for last winter?


About the same...


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2019010 said:


> About the same...


Exactly. .......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Holy God that's some serious rain coming.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2019013 said:


> Holy God that's some serious rain coming.


Looks like it will stay just south of me most of the day

You guys are gonna get piss pounded it looks like


----------



## TKLAWN

Calling it here. Steady rain

So much for 8-3


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Customer calls "it's raining hard, should I fertilize in this hard rain?" I think to myself. Yes, please go do that so it runs off into the sewer and does no good. Sheesh. Some people


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2019014 said:


> Looks like it will stay just south of me most of the day
> 
> You guys are gonna get piss pounded it looks like


Going straight north


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2019015 said:


> Calling it here. Steady rain
> 
> So much for 8-3


I was right


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://minnesota.cbslocal.com/2015/08/18/old-farmers-almanac-this-winters-gonna-hurt-like-a/


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/uppermissvly_loop.php

3 months from now.....

"So, is that going to start to drift down? Or is that wrap going to get here?"

"Looks like a dry tongue moving in"

"Will that blob in SD dissipate before the cold air wraps in?".


----------



## SnowGuy73

Son of a....


Wednesday

A chance of showers and thunderstorms, then showers likely after 8am. Cloudy, with a high near 63. Breezy, with a west wind 5 to 10 mph increasing to 15 to 20 mph in the afternoon. Winds could gust as high as 30 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New precipitation amounts between a tenth and quarter of an inch, except higher amounts possible in thunderstorms. 


Wednesday Night

A 50 percent chance of showers, mainly before 8pm. Cloudy, then gradually becoming partly cloudy, with a low around 53. Breezy, with a west wind 10 to 20 mph, with gusts as high as 30 mph.


----------



## qualitycut

Noooooo the cousin sub by 35w closed


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2019018 said:


> Going straight north


I'm far enough west


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2019022 said:


> Son of a....
> 
> Wednesday
> 
> A chance of showers and thunderstorms, then showers likely after 8am. Cloudy, with a high near 63. Breezy, with a west wind 5 to 10 mph increasing to 15 to 20 mph in the afternoon. Winds could gust as high as 30 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New precipitation amounts between a tenth and quarter of an inch, except higher amounts possible in thunderstorms.
> 
> Wednesday Night
> 
> A 50 percent chance of showers, mainly before 8pm. Cloudy, then gradually becoming partly cloudy, with a low around 53. Breezy, with a west wind 10 to 20 mph, with gusts as high as 30 mph.


Great...........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2019023 said:


> Noooooo the cousin sub by 35w closed


You drove past the best Chipotle around.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2019026 said:


> You drove past the best Chipotle around.


I cant do that for lunch to much food. Wendy s


----------



## TKLAWN

#beerthirty


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2019025 said:


> Great...........


Tried to get one more commercial cut...my bad....time for some dry clothes.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2019021 said:


> http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/uppermissvly_loop.php
> 
> 3 months from now.....
> 
> "So, is that going to start to drift down? Or is that wrap going to get here?"
> 
> "Looks like a dry tongue moving in"
> 
> "Will that blob in SD dissipate before the cold air wraps in?".


It's summer
so technically it's a dry slot.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2019033 said:


> It's summer
> so technically it's a dry slot.....


I know, but I can work with a dry tongue better than a dry slot.


----------



## qualitycut

Nap so6nds awesome right now


----------



## CityGuy

Drakeslayer;2019003 said:


> Farmers Almanac predicts Cold and Snowy winterThumbs Up


Hope so.......


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2019023 said:


> Noooooo the cousin sub by 35w closed


Nooooooooo.


----------



## CityGuy

TKLAWN;2019015 said:


> Calling it here. Steady rain
> 
> So much for 8-3


Dahl called it for lunch.


----------



## unit28

Dry slot for south MN



A dry slot is defined in most weather glossaries as "A zone of dry (and relatively cloud-free) air which wraps east or north-eastward into the southern and eastern parts of a synoptic scale or mesoscale low pressure system.....


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2019022 said:


> Son of a....
> 
> Wednesday
> 
> A chance of showers and thunderstorms, then showers likely after 8am. Cloudy, with a high near 63. Breezy, with a west wind 5 to 10 mph increasing to 15 to 20 mph in the afternoon. Winds could gust as high as 30 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New precipitation amounts between a tenth and quarter of an inch, except higher amounts possible in thunderstorms.
> 
> Wednesday Night
> 
> A 50 percent chance of showers, mainly before 8pm. Cloudy, then gradually becoming partly cloudy, with a low around 53. Breezy, with a west wind 10 to 20 mph, with gusts as high as 30 mph.


Much needed moisture.

Not.


----------



## CityGuy

TKLAWN;2019030 said:


> #beerthirty


I wish.

Dang training tonight.


----------



## CityGuy

Steady light rain in Buffalo.


----------



## CityGuy

Raining harder now.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2019003 said:


> Farmers Almanac predicts Cold and Snowy winterThumbs Up


Yeah and like I said the other night, now the OLD Farmer's Almanac will chime in with something opposite...


----------



## mnsnowfighter

any one interested in a brine maker??? I have one for sale....


----------



## ryde307

Does anyone have a Winchester Sx3? Opinions? Looks like a good price at Cabelas this week.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2019037 said:


> Nooooooooo.


Ruined my day. Sign was still up so must have been pretty recent


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2019045 said:


> Yeah and like I said the other night, now the OLD Farmer's Almanac will chime in with something opposite...


The link I posted earlier says cold and snowy from the "old".


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2019051 said:


> The link I posted earlier says cold and snowy from the "old".


These reports drive me nuts. One says this then another says that and another says meaybe? And so on


----------



## Polarismalibu

TKLAWN;2019030 said:


> #beerthirty


Your clock must be a few hours slow


----------



## qualitycut

Wright tree is has been throwing trees in the chipper behind my house for the last hour. Hopefully that means they will be cutting the tree in my power line soon.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2019050 said:


> Ruined my day. Sign was still up so must have been pretty recent


That was my go to place when I was in the area. I'd even make a special trip. Now I only know of one left.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm at 1" with steady rain.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

What should I give my mulch spreaders? They'll have 25 yards put down in this rain by 4. Figure I'll give them all an extra $30? That's an extra $3.50 per hour for today, $18.50 / hour. Or should it be more?


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2019061 said:


> What should I give my mulch spreaders? They'll have 25 yards put down in this rain by 4. Figure I'll give them all an extra $30? That's an extra $3.50 per hour for today, $18.50 / hour. Or should it be more?


I'd say that is fair.


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;2019060 said:


> I'm at 1" with steady rain.


Light rain here. I'm done for the day. Don't wanna melt!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2019061 said:


> What should I give my mulch spreaders? They'll have 25 yards put down in this rain by 4. Figure I'll give them all an extra $30? That's an extra $3.50 per hour for today, $18.50 / hour. Or should it be more?


Thats up to you. Some people are going to say they are just doing thier job but i will throw some extra money in on stuff if they deserve it.
A hug would probably do too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2019066 said:


> Thats up to you. Some people are going to say they are just doing thier job but i will throw some extra money in on stuff if they deserve it.
> A hug would probably do too.


You left too soon. I woulda had one for you.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;2019065 said:


> Light rain here.


Same here now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Now I have showers mainly before 13:00 tomorrow.


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;2019059 said:


> That was my go to place when I was in the area. I'd even make a special trip. Now I only know of one left.


The on in Minnetonka off Minnetonka Blvd is still open I believe


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;2019061 said:


> What should I give my mulch spreaders? They'll have 25 yards put down in this rain by 4. Figure I'll give them all an extra $30? That's an extra $3.50 per hour for today, $18.50 / hour. Or should it be more?


Nothing, quit spoiling my guys, you feed them, pay them more, and now a bonus? Screw that how will they work for me after these couple rain days being spoiled by you.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;2019082 said:


> Nothing, quit spoiling my guys, you feed them, pay them more, and now a bonus? Screw that how will they work for me after these couple rain days being spoiled by you.


I didn't tell your guys anything.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;2019083 said:


> I didn't tell your guys anything.


Good, keep it that way.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;2019084 said:


> Good, keep it that way.


I will just give them a hug per quality's suggestion.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Jeez. 30k for a deere x739 with blower,blade and bagger. With 60" deck

By the way exmarks platform Z is just under 14k


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Wow, 70% of the women in the us are size 14 or higher. I didn't think that number was that high


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2019089 said:


> Jeez. 30k for a deere x739 with blower,blade and bagger. With 60" deck
> 
> By the way exmarks platform Z is just under 14k


That's why I went with a new Ferris for $10,500. Gotta get time to get it in the shop though.


----------



## CityGuy

Pouring at times out here.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2019076 said:


> The on in Minnetonka off Minnetonka Blvd is still open I believe


I think i discovered that one closed as well thos spring.


----------



## qualitycut

30 mph wind gusts tomorrow supposedly


----------



## SnowGuy73

Heavy rain again.


----------



## unit28

Flood watch cancelled
Less than 4" rain
Called that one via metgen


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2019112 said:


> 30 mph wind gusts tomorrow supposedly


Bring it...


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2019117 said:


> Bring it...


Yea will be niceif it doesn't rain all day. Blown them clippings around.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Last week I was bidding on a shipping container. It went for $1800. Heard today it had 15 ton of salt in it that no one knew about. CAFE!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2019119 said:


> Last week I was bidding on a shipping container. It went for $1800. Heard today it had 15 ton of salt in it that no one knew about. CAFE!!!


Son of a!!


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2019119 said:


> Last week I was bidding on a shipping container. It went for $1800. Heard today it had 15 ton of salt in it that no one knew about. CAFE!!!


Well that sucks...


----------



## CityGuy

So my wired/witless printer will print from my phone but won't from the desk top. All goes through the router. Tried replacing the cable but still says offline on desk top. Any other ideas?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2019118 said:


> Yea will be niceif it doesn't rain all day. Blown them clippings around.


Absolutely...


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2019122 said:


> So my wired/witless printer will print from my phone but won't from the desk top. All goes through the router. Tried replacing the cable but still says offline on desk top. Any other ideas?


Reinstall the desktop drivers maybe.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2019121 said:


> Well that sucks...


This.........


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2019125 said:


> Reinstall the desktop drivers maybe.


Just tried that. Still nothing..


----------



## qualitycut

So final verdict is the ex needs to stay on my phone plan for the remainder of the lease. Mother cafer


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2019128 said:


> Just tried that. Still nothing..


Pick it up and slam it on the ground and plug it back in


----------



## snowman55

qualitycut;2019131 said:


> So final verdict is the ex needs to stay on my phone plan for the remainder of the lease. Mother cafer


Bite it. Pay it off start over. Consider it a cheap split. I'm stuck with wife. No way I am giving up half of everything I have and half of everything I will have. Don't know how guys do it.


----------



## qualitycut

snowman55;2019133 said:


> Bite it. Pay it off start over. Consider it a cheap split. I'm stuck with wife. No way I am giving up half of everything I have and half of everything I will have. Don't know how guys do it.


So your saying you dont want to be lol. I don't feel like paying 700 bucks for nothing. Worst case scenario I will keep her phone get a different number attached to it and have a personal phone.


----------



## snowman55

qualitycut;2019136 said:


> So your saying you dont want to be lol. I don't feel like paying 700 bucks for nothing. Worst case scenario I will keep her phone get a different number attached to it and have a personal phone.


Just giving you a hard time . But really put it in perspective. That $700 isn't for nothing. It is a lesson that may save you $100,000s on the future.

Disclaimer.. Love my wife... Played the field till I was 30 needed to be sure I bought for long haul.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Down to 60% tomorrow.


----------



## qualitycut

snowman55;2019137 said:


> Just giving you a hard time . But really put it in perspective. That $700 isn't for nothing. It is a lesson that may save you $100,000s on the future.
> 
> Disclaimer.. Love my wife... Played the field till I was 30 needed to be sure I bought for long haul.


Thats a good play, that's what plan om on now. 2 more years


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2019136 said:


> So your saying you dont want to be lol. I don't feel like paying 700 bucks for nothing. Worst case scenario I will keep her phone get a different number attached to it and have a personal phone.


$700 for what?

Max ETF is $350 I thought.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2019141 said:


> $700 for what?
> 
> Max ETF is $350 I thought.


Probably the phone lease too... You'd think if she rolled it to her own plan though...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;2019142 said:


> Probably the phone lease too... You'd think if she rolled it to her own plan though...


Oic..........


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2019139 said:


> Down to 60% tomorrow.


Dahl says on and off tomorrow.


----------



## CityGuy

Damn printer/ router started working again. Must be time for a new one.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;2019143 said:


> Oic..........


Sheer genius!


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;2019139 said:


> Down to 60% tomorrow.


and up too 50% Wednesday night, before 2am................:angry:


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2019141 said:


> $700 for what?
> 
> Max ETF is $350 I thought.


Lease agree on top of that


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;2019147 said:


> and up too 50% Wednesday night, before 2am................:angry:


Wonderful.....


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2019142 said:


> Probably the phone lease too... You'd think if she rolled it to her own plan though...


Tried that, not eligible for the same lease terms i had


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2019148 said:


> Lease agree on top of that


That sucks.


----------



## qualitycut

So rain day again tomorrow? Café


----------



## CityGuy

2 hour Deadliest Catch season finale at 8


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2019152 said:


> So rain day again tomorrow? Café


I wouldn't plan on a day off just yet. The Rap is the only one showing any rain in the early a.m. The rest are pretty much flatlined. Maybe a tenth of an inch.???????


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;2019136 said:


> So your saying you dont want to be lol. I don't feel like paying 700 bucks for nothing. Worst case scenario I will keep her phone get a different number attached to it and have a personal phone.


For how much you spend at KOD that should feel cheap to get rid of a girl.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

hell has frozen over. I might be buying a new 2015 black f 350 lariet


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;2019157 said:


> For how much you spend at KOD that should feel cheap to get rid of a girl.


Thats 700 less to spend then.


----------



## qualitycut

Lots of yoga pants out running


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2019160 said:


> Lots of yoga pants out running


what, no smart ass comment?


----------



## NorthernProServ

jimslawnsnow;2019158 said:


> hell has frozen over. I might be buying a new 2015 black f 350 lariet


What's gives ?

You test drive one and you now know what You have been missing ?


----------



## djagusch

jimslawnsnow;2019158 said:


> hell has frozen over. I might be buying a new 2015 black f 350 lariet


Why would you do that to yourself?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;2019165 said:


> What's gives ?





djagusch;2019166 said:


> Why would you do that to yourself?


because its a damn nice truck


----------



## Ranger620

jimslawnsnow;2019158 said:


> hell has frozen over. I might be buying a new 2015 black f 350 lariet


Exact truck I am thinking of


----------



## djagusch

jimslawnsnow;2019167 said:


> because its a damn nice truck


You posting drunk again?

Or does someone need to do a pwr post with your ford quotes.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

djagusch;2019169 said:


> You posting drunk again?
> 
> Or does someone need to do a pwr post with your ford quotes.


no.

go for it. I know what I said, and so does most of you. oh and its a gas


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2019167 said:


> because its a damn nice truck


Well if you didnt spend all that time arguing with some of us and would have looked earlier


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2019158 said:


> hell has frozen over. I might be buying a new 2015 black f 350 lariet


Why?.......


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2019167 said:


> because its a damn nice truck


Gas or diesel?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;2019168 said:


> Exact truck I am thinking of


gas?.....................


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2019171 said:


> Well if you didnt spend all that time arguing with some of us and would have looked earlier





qualitycut;2019173 said:


> Gas or diesel?


I did look earlier, at your dads. it was cheaper and had more options. I think someone on here was interested after I past. only thing is it was full black vs black metallic

gas


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2019176 said:


> I did look earlier, at your dads. it was cheaper and had more options. I think someone on here was interested after I past. only thing is it was full black vs black metallic
> 
> gas


Then why all of sudden?


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2019150 said:


> Tried that, not eligible for the same lease terms i had


Ahhh I get it


----------



## Ranger620

jimslawnsnow;2019176 said:


> I did look earlier, at your dads. it was cheaper and had more options. I think someone on here was interested after I past. only thing is it was full black vs black metallic
> 
> gas


That's the other thing I don't like the black metallic


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2019156 said:


> I wouldn't plan on a day off just yet. The Rap is the only one showing any rain in the early a.m. The rest are pretty much flatlined. Maybe a tenth of an inch.???????


Heck, we'll work through that no problem!


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2019170 said:


> no.
> 
> go for it. I know what I said, and so does most of you. oh and its a gas


If your driving habits are anything like mine, you won't regret it!


----------



## SSS Inc.

djagusch;2019169 said:


> You posting drunk again?
> 
> Or does someone need to do a_ pwr post_ with your ford quotes.


I knew I should have patented the term powerpost. "Insert common man tooting my own horn sounder"


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2019177 said:


> Then why all of sudden?


so far so good with the expedition


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2019180 said:


> That's the other thing I don't like the black metallic


There are two different blacks?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2019187 said:


> I knew I should have patented the term powerpost. "Insert common man tooting my own horn sounder"


:laughing: :salute:


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2019181 said:


> Heck, we'll work through that no problem!


We're certainly going to try. Lots of little rocks to collect in Buffalo and Monticello tomorrow.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;2019180 said:


> That's the other thing I don't like the black metallic


the expedition is that color. its ok. it doesn't look as dirty and doesn't show scratches as bad. I would rather have solid black though


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2019189 said:


> There are two different blacks?


Not sure Jim said something about plain black not black metallic. I don't like the black metallic but want black. May switch to blue or white. Don't want to stray to far then it won't match the boat and I would have to upgrade that


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2019188 said:


> so far so good with the expedition


rhe Expedition have the 5.4 or the Ecoboost?


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2019189 said:


> There are two different blacks?


I believe they took the metallic out of the black for the 16's, back to just clear coat.

Don't qoute me though


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2019195 said:


> rhe Expedition have the 5.4 or the Ecoboost?


ecoboost. pulls my 6x12 dang good. going to pull a 30' camper with it


----------



## Drakeslayer

Ranger620;2019194 said:


> Not sure Jim said something about plain black not black metallic. I don't like the black metallic but want black. May switch to blue or white. Don't want to stray to far then it won't match the boat and I would have to upgrade that


Match the boat??


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2019189 said:


> There are two different blacks?


it has a flake in the paint


----------



## NorthernProServ

Ranger620;2019194 said:


> Not sure Jim said something about plain black not black metallic. I don't like the black metallic but want black. May switch to blue or white. Don't want to stray to far then it won't match the boat and I would have to upgrade that


I do like that blue jeans color !!


----------



## NorthernProServ

The 2016's are " shadow black"


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;2019167 said:


> because its a damn nice truck


Big question is, how are the seats?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;2019206 said:


> Big question is, how are the seats?


as good as my chevy


----------



## Ranger620

Drakeslayer;2019198 said:


> Match the boat??


Yes needs to match the boat. Boat is blue, white, Black with a little silver.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2019206 said:


> Big question is, how are the seats?


:laughing:


----------



## Ranger620

NorthernProServ;2019204 said:


> I do like that blue jeans color !!


I like the blue jeans color too. I have a few choices I like. Black is preffered then the grey quality has then blue then white


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;2019194 said:


> Not sure Jim said something about plain black not black metallic. I don't like the black metallic but want black. May switch to blue or white. Don't want to stray to far then it won't match the boat and I would have to upgrade that


Just upgrade both!


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2019207 said:


> as good as my chevy


My moms explorer has massaging seats, wish i could get them in my truck


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;2019191 said:


> We're certainly going to try. Lots of little rocks to collect in Buffalo and Monticello tomorrow.


Be sure to :waving:


----------



## Ranger620

Bill1090;2019220 said:


> Just upgrade both!


Ya a no not gonna happen


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2019167 said:


> because its a damn nice truck


About damn time you come around!


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;2019224 said:


> Ya a no not gonna happen


Tax write off. You need the boat for building ponds and stuff and the truck to pull the boat. Duh!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2019229 said:


> Tax write off. You need the boat for building ponds and stuff and the truck to pull the boat. Duh!


Enter 3 fishing tournaments let year. Both the truck and boat are write offs.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2019233 said:


> Enter 3 fishing tournaments let year. Both the truck and boat are write offs.


Huh??????????


----------



## Ranger620

Bill1090;2019229 said:


> Tax write off. You need the boat for building ponds and stuff and the truck to pull the boat. Duh!


Have you priced a new on. I may buy a friends when he sells he buys a new one every other year. Let him take the first hit


LwnmwrMan22;2019233 said:


> Enter 3 fishing tournaments let year. Both the truck and boat are write offs.


I already do that


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2019239 said:


> Huh??????????


Quality Fishing LLC.

Fishing team. You are in business, professional fisherman. Boat and truck are needed to "work".


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2019245 said:


> Quality Fishing LLC.
> 
> Fishing team. You are in business, professional fisherman. Boat and truck are needed to "work".


Hmmm i should start quality alcohol and food tasting


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2019233 said:


> Enter 3 fishing tournaments let year. Both the truck and boat are write offs.


Good thinking. I forgot all about that.


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;2019242 said:


> Have you priced a new on. I may buy a friends when he sells he buys a new one every other year. Let him take the first hit
> 
> I already do that


Not walleye boats, but I would guess you could get one in the mid $60k's or low $70k's.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2019222 said:


> My moms explorer has massaging seats, wish i could get them in my truck


Never heard of that before


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2019226 said:


> About damn time you come around!


I've never said I don't like them. I was/am pissed about the 6.0 and that ford didn't help with the trade in or make Navistar give money on trades


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2019247 said:


> Hmmm i should start quality alcohol and food tasting


I'll come work!


----------



## Ranger620

Bill1090;2019250 said:


> Not walleye boats, but I would guess you could get one in the mid $60k's or low $70k's.


Ya purty much right there. I dont fish enough anymore for that expense.
Truck and boat would be $115-$130,000


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2019252 said:


> I've never said I don't like them. I was/am pissed about the 6.0 and that ford didn't help with the trade in or make Navistar give money on trades


Yeah I hear ya.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2019205 said:


> The 2016's are " shadow black"


Was the old black "tuxedo black" or "platinum black" or something else?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Raining again.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2019256 said:


> Was the old black "tuxedo black" or "platinum black" or something else?


My '14 was tuxedo black


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2019258 said:


> My '14 was tuxedo black


That is the metallic black. Growing on me but not a huge fan still maybe first pic though


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2019247 said:


> Hmmm i should start quality alcohol and food tasting


Ha, I'm in!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2019258 said:


> My '14 was tuxedo black


Yeah I thought it was something like that


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2019258 said:


> My '14 was tuxedo black


15s are tuxedo black metallic


----------



## SnowGuy73

Back to 80% tomorrow...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2019263 said:


> Back to 80% tomorrow...


Upto 60% here. Mainly between 11 and 3


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2019262 said:


> 15s are tuxedo black metallic


Yeah same thing


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2019259 said:


> That is the metallic black. Growing on me but not a huge fan still maybe first pic though


I likes it. Just hard to keep clean. Not that my gem green is any easier


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2019266 said:


> I likes it. Just hard to keep clean. Not that my gem green is any easier


Thats the bad part about black and I have fair amount of dirt roads too so I just give up on the clean part especially since all it does is rain


----------



## qualitycut

I feel like all that stuff to the west is going to spin back through once its oulls out of here


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2019267 said:


> Thats the bad part about black and I have fair amount of dirt roads too so I just give up on the clean part especially since all it does is rain


I got that unlimited car wash at holiday I just run it threw when I'm there and there's no line


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2019264 said:


> Upto 60% here. Mainly between 11 and 3


9-5 here..


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2019275 said:


> 9-5 here..


Sounds like a work day


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2019265 said:


> Yeah same thing


Ok. I didn't know if they were pure black called tuxedo black, then changed and added metallic


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://kstp.com/news/stories/S3882760.shtml?cat=1

What a mess


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;2019263 said:


> Back to 80% tomorrow...


Same.......


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;2019275 said:


> 9-5 here..


This too......


----------



## NorthernProServ

Ranger620;2019267 said:


> Thats the bad part about black and I have fair amount of dirt roads too so I just give up on the clean part especially since all it does is rain


All my previous trucks have been black clear coat, always saw the spider web scratches in them pretty bad. With the metallic black it hides all of that nicely. I was not sure I would like it at first, but it has really grown on me.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2019278 said:


> http://kstp.com/news/stories/S3882760.shtml?cat=1
> 
> What a mess


Hate to say it, but if the DNR/DNI wasn't there in plain black and white, those guys could get hosed...


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2018934 said:


> I hope that salt sand isn't actually free


First app on the house, after that a charge for the same storm


----------



## Drakeslayer

Ranger620;2019254 said:


> Ya purty much right there. I dont fish enough anymore for that expense.
> Truck and boat would be $115-$130,000


cause the boat and truck need to match if it's a ranger??? My friend just bought one and wears a ranger hat and sweatshirt everywhere. Its kind of cult like.


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea;2019284 said:


> First app on the house, after that a charge for the same storm


So the first app on every storm is free?


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2019288 said:


> So the first app on every storm is free?


I think he said 1 per month.


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;2019288 said:


> So the first app on every storm is free?


yep. for the little bit it cost, you would be surprised how many like it....in the end, I always make money


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea;2019291 said:


> yep. for the little bit it cost, you would be surprised how many like it....in the end, I always make money


Hey if it works, great... I only apply once at the very end, so it gets billed every time...


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2019291 said:


> yep. for the little bit it cost, you would be surprised how many like it....in the end, I always make money


Wait, what? You give everyone a free app every snowfall?


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2019293 said:


> Wait, what? You give everyone a free app every snowfall?


That's what I think he's saying? He might be making money but he's leaving a ton on the table.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;2019294 said:


> That's what I think he's saying? He might be making money but he's leaving a ton on the table.


Is he? Or is it clever marketing?


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2019295 said:


> Is he? Or is it clever marketing?


Could just be inserting it in the monthly cost... good point


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;2019295 said:


> Is he? Or is it clever marketing?


Hard to imagine he could sneak the price in and still be competitive. Anything is possible I guess.


----------



## unit28

Dry slot is getting 90%wet
Temps lower ..heavy dew, and sprinkles
Less than 3" precipitation via metgen

Short burst of waa fri/sat


----------



## CityGuy

59° and drizzle


----------



## CityGuy

Light rain in Buffalo.


----------



## CityGuy

Tom Hanson founder of Zorbozs died of throat cancer last Friday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

59° light breeze overcast.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Everything is soaked...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Shut my mowing guys down for the day.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Heavy mist in Chanhassen.


----------



## Doughboy12

Stung by a bee yesterday on the neck....still itches. 
Yes I got the stinger out. :crying:


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2019307 said:


> Shut my mowing guys down for the day.


Probably a smart move.

Going to give a try, see how it goes.


----------



## Bill1090

Drakeslayer;2019285 said:


> cause the boat and truck need to match if it's a ranger??? My friend just bought one and wears a ranger hat and sweatshirt everywhere. Its kind of cult like.


Of course it does!


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;2019312 said:


> Probably a smart move.
> 
> Going to give a try, see how it goes.


Same here... 1.3" in the rain gauge from the last 24 hours, everything the first half of the day is on sand...


----------



## Bill1090

Beautiful morning out!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Mist has stopped. 

Bring on the wind!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;2019297 said:


> Hard to imagine he could sneak the price in and still be competitive. Anything is possible I guess.


I do know he doesn't pay much for salt sand. He makes his own, and it's strong with sand


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Still solid rain here. Hopefully not so much where this mulch is going.

Hopefully get another 30 yards in today.


----------



## qualitycut

I just hate mowing places 2 days late then mowing them again in 5 days.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2019323 said:


> I just hate mowing places 2 days late then mowing them again in 5 days.


I'll just skip them til next week.


----------



## qualitycut

Good mist here. Dont really feel like mowing soaked tall grass.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2019324 said:


> I'll just skip them til next week.


Yea that wont fly with these places i already have them asking when we will b there to mow. I left the mower and trailer at homr though so i might get out and get a couple later, we will see.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2019326 said:


> Yea that wont fly with these places i already have them asking when we will b there to mow. I left the mower and trailer at homr though so i might get out and get a couple later, we will see.


Why I don't do residential. BTW. Good luck to anyone trying to mow. Look at the radar.


----------



## ryde307

We are mowing. Doing the ones we can. Hope the wind picks up soon.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2019328 said:


> Why I don't do residential. BTW. Good luck to anyone trying to mow. Look at the radar.


Thats why im not cost more to get going then call it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;2019329 said:


> We are mowing. Doing the ones we can. Hope the wind picks up soon.


Same here, no issues yet.


----------



## qualitycut

Pouring 35e and 110


----------



## qualitycut

Over under on when these guys call it quits mowing


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2019329 said:


> We are mowing. Doing the ones we can. Hope the wind picks up soon.


Same, reportedly working alright so far... looks like it's trying to dry itself out on radar... hopefully...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2019337 said:


> Same, reportedly working alright so far... looks like it's trying to dry itself out on radar... hopefully...


All i see is the heavier stuff spinning down right on us


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2019303 said:


> Tom Hanson founder of Zorbozs died of throat cancer last Friday.


I saw that in the paper up here yesturday. Pretty neat story on how he started it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Pouring as hard if not harder than yesterday from Stacy to St. Anthony.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2019341 said:


> Pouring as hard if not harder than yesterday from Stacy to St. Anthony.


Yeah I can see that on radar, the greens on top of me shrunk and turned blue...


----------



## unit28

Doughboy12;2019311 said:


> Stung by a bee yesterday on the neck....still itches.
> Yes I got the stinger out. :crying:


Try to find an otc allergy pill that your not alergic to and non drowzy
Most have anti histamine which you need to look for

Benadryl or sufedrine might do


----------



## skorum03

We won't get anything mowed today.


----------



## skorum03

Anyone selling Any snow blowers heading in to the winter? And a plow, might be looking. Just kicking tires at this point.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;2019344 said:


> We won't get anything mowed today. Soaked


Skorum!!! You're alive!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like you S/Sw/W guys might get away with missing this rain.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2019347 said:


> Skorum!!! You're alive!!!


I am. I read the last 60 pages in while it rained yesterday to get caught up.


----------



## qualitycut

That rains getting pretty close. I was tempted to go try and mow but i already know 2 of them are going to have standing water, 2 are pretty hilly then the other 4 are right in between all of those so not really going to be doing myself any favors by doing the few i can mow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

skorum03;2019349 said:


> I am. I read the last 60 pages in while it rained yesterday to get caught up.


 Now that's dedication! :salute:

Having a good season I hope?


----------



## CityGuy

Cvi hanging out near 55 and 25 in Buffalo.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light rain on Chanhassen.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2019348 said:


> Looks like you S/Sw/W guys might get away with missing this rain.


Light rain here.


----------



## Polarismalibu

skorum03;2019349 said:


> I am. I read the last 60 pages in while it rained yesterday to get caught up.


That's a lot of reading!


----------



## CityGuy

Back to misting in Buffalo.


----------



## ryde307

It's raining decent in Hopkins.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Yep, everything is drying up as it spins down, except for that stuff over Lwnmwrman... 

And to pull a page from his book... In 4 months it will be "It's drying up", "No, it's going to wrap all day", "WTF, I have another 2 inches on the ground!?!"


----------



## ryde307

Where does everyone buy salt from? Bulk and or bagged? Looking for more options.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2019361 said:


> Yep, everything is drying up as it spins down, except for that stuff over Lwnmwrman...


What radar you using? Dont see it drying up much


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2019362 said:


> Where does everyone buy salt from? Bulk and or bagged? Looking for more options.


Northern Salt... for better or worse...

In a pinch I've gone to Reinder's or JDL- er, Site 1 Landscape Supply


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2019363 said:


> What radar you using? Dont see it drying up much


http://radar.weather.gov/radar.php?rid=MPX&product=N0R&overlay=11101111&loop=yes

North of here, yellows are turning to green; Here greens are turning to blues and blues are shrinking...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2019366 said:


> http://radar.weather.gov/radar.php?rid=MPX&product=N0R&overlay=11101111&loop=yes
> 
> North of here, yellows are turning to green; Here greens are turning to blues and blues are shrinking...


I will give you the shrinking but its still going to rain. At least that blob coming at me


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;2019355 said:


> Cvi hanging out near 55 and 25 in Buffalo.


Are you serious. That's where we are working. So far so good.


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;2019362 said:


> Where does everyone buy salt from? Bulk and or bagged? Looking for more options.


US and I'm loading up soon.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;2019368 said:


> Are you serious. That's where we are working. So far so good.


You just jinxed yourself now


----------



## Polarismalibu

ryde307;2019362 said:


> Where does everyone buy salt from? Bulk and or bagged? Looking for more options.


Bagged I use northern salt, bulk I have used norther, us and Cargill.

I think northers bulk works the best it's just way to fine, us is farther away for me and they can be difficult to deal with like last year. Cargill was junk in my opinion


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;2019370 said:


> You just jinxed yourself now


Most if our trucks are headed elsewhere now. We should be good.


----------



## ryde307

Sounds like we all use the same places and have same opinions on most of it. I'm trying to find truck loads of bagged mid grade blend.


----------



## ryde307

With the rain going the way it is this summer I would like to start blowing out irrigation systems in 2 weeks to help take away some of the work from fall. Fall is busy enough as is.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Rain has stopped in Chaska.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Wind is starting to pick up too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2019374 said:


> With the rain going the way it is this summer I would like to start blowing out irrigation systems in 2 weeks to help take away some of the work from fall. Fall is busy enough as is.


Do it. Then we can have a dry fall.


----------



## djagusch

ryde307;2019373 said:


> Sounds like we all use the same places and have same opinions on most of it. I'm trying to find truck loads of bagged mid grade blend.


Try ec grow out of eau claire. They bag alot of stuff pwr thaw, central irrigation stuff. Etc. You canake your own brand basically. Have plowsite special mix to sell.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;2019368 said:


> Are you serious. That's where we are working. So far so good.


Yes 2 of them. Working mostly 25 north of 55.


----------



## CityGuy

Misting in Monticello. Getting windy.


----------



## CityGuy

Going to try shouldering with pudding, I mean very gravel. This is not going to work well.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Back to heavy drizzle in St. Anthony.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drizzle in Shakopee and I'm watching a large company (not the one you would normally guess) spray a lawn.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Blue sky's to the west.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2019388 said:


> Blue sky's to the west.


Not up here. Nothing but clouds.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2019389 said:


> Not up here. Nothing but clouds.


Couple of holes, didn't last.


----------



## CityGuy

Well that didn't take long to plug the machine. 1 load.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Sun is trying to poke out, air is 55 lake is 74 wakeboarding time!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2019391 said:


> Couple of holes, didn't last.


Got really windy here. Misting again.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Completely pouring in Forest Lake again.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drizzle again.


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;2019378 said:


> Have plowsite special mix to sell.


YES! Love it!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

What are some of the podcasts you guys listen to?

I enjoy variety type stuff, Mischke Roadshow is my go to, but all caught up and he only puts one out per week.

Other than that, I podcast some of the local talk radio shows and listen to those when I'm on a mower.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2019338 said:


> All i see is the heavier stuff spinning down right on us


Nam showed that yesterday on unisys


----------



## Polarismalibu

Only 50 more days untill the wild season starts


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2019403 said:


> Only 50 more days untill the wild season starts


Can't get here fast enough.


----------



## andersman02

What are the chances of me being able to head out and mow a some resi around 3?


----------



## skorum03

cbservicesllc;2019352 said:


> Now that's dedication! :salute:
> 
> Having a good season I hope?


I should say I skimmed the past 60 pages... But Yes it's been pretty good. Going by really quickly.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

andersman02;2019406 said:


> What are the chances of me being able to head out and mow a some resi around 3?


100%. Them looking good??? 50/50.


----------



## ryde307

andersman02;2019406 said:


> What are the chances of me being able to head out and mow a some resi around 3?


Started at 8Am still going.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Grass is still growing...


----------



## qualitycut

andersman02;2019406 said:


> What are the chances of me being able to head out and mow a some resi around 3?


Idk, im thinking the same, i refuse to mow in the rain or when we had a lot of rain. To much turf damage or wheel marks at least around here thats the case.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Still wetter than cafe down here. Just working on redoing my 20' open trailer. Will hit it hard for the next couple weeks


----------



## qualitycut

Going to go mow 1 place thats kinda out of our way right now so dont need to deal with it tomorrow.


----------



## qualitycut

Started raining decent again cafe!


----------



## qualitycut

Lots of irrigation systems running


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;2019410 said:


> Started at 8Am still going.


Same, but 06:30. I'll be done with my entire route by 15:00, running about a half hour behind normal.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well crap. I put a sealed bid on an L8000 city truck, thinking I missed a steal on Craigslist. 

Just got an email that the steal on Craigslist is now available, the sale fell through.

Can I call the city and tell them to pull my bid out? They were due yesterday at 1. Not sure if they've had an opening or not.

I suppose I scramble to look at the steal, and worry about the bid once I decide to buy the steal or not??


----------



## qualitycut

What a fricken mess mowing in this. Looks like cafe too.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2019425 said:


> Well crap. I put a sealed bid on an L8000 city truck, thinking I missed a steal on Craigslist.
> 
> Just got an email that the steal on Craigslist is now available, the sale fell through.
> 
> Can I call the city and tell them to pull my bid out? They were due yesterday at 1. Not sure if they've had an opening or not.
> 
> I suppose I scramble to look at the steal, and worry about the bid once I decide to buy the steal or not??


Go look at the CL deal. If you buy it then worry. If you don't keep moving forward.


----------



## ryde307

djagusch;2019378 said:


> Try ec grow out of eau claire. They bag alot of stuff pwr thaw, central irrigation stuff. Etc. You canake your own brand basically. Have plowsite special mix to sell.


To have a blend I have to get 15-20 truck loads and resell it. So who needs truck loads of salt?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2019430 said:


> To have a blend I have to get 15-20 truck loads and resell it. So who needs truck loads of salt?


$3.50 / bag?


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2019424 said:


> Same, but 06:30. I'll be done with my entire route by 15:00, running about a half hour behind normal.


Geez i did 1 and it took me 15 min longer than normal


----------



## qualitycut

What sucks is the irrigated ones are going to be a foor long with that hea5 laat week


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2019425 said:


> Well crap. I put a sealed bid on an L8000 city truck, thinking I missed a steal on Craigslist.
> 
> Just got an email that the steal on Craigslist is now available, the sale fell through.
> 
> Can I call the city and tell them to pull my bid out? They were due yesterday at 1. Not sure if they've had an opening or not.
> 
> I suppose I scramble to look at the steal, and worry about the bid once I decide to buy the steal or not??


Slowly working your way to the ford side!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2019436 said:


> Slowly working your way to the ford side!


Bodies mean nothing. Cummins engine.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2019437 said:


> Bodies mean nothing. Cummins engine.


Why do you want a diesel


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2019438 said:


> Why do you want a diesel


Because it doesn't come with a what, 350 gasser from '94??


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2019440 said:


> Because it doesn't come with a what, 350 gasser from '94??


But gas is better, don't need a diesel. Your acting like Jim


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2019430 said:


> To have a blend I have to get 15-20 truck loads and resell it. So who needs truck loads of salt?


How much is a truck load?


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2019442 said:


> How much is a truck load?


Big dump 18 ish semi idk


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2019441 said:


> But gas is better, don't need a diesel. Your acting like Jim


Correct, don't need a diesel. Steal truck is a 3500 gas. However, with a 20 year old truck it's not like I can dicker with engine options.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2019442 said:


> How much is a truck load?


Sure he means money. I would say $2500ish. 10 pallets?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2019445 said:


> Correct, don't need a diesel. Steal truck is a 3500 gas. However, with a 20 year old truck it's not like I can dicker with engine options.


A truck like that I don't thibk they made In a gas. I looked at one a few weeks ago with all 3 plows and a spreader I like them a lot. That too was a old city truck


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2019447 said:


> A truck like that I don't thibk they made In a gas. I looked at one a few weeks ago with all 3 plows and a spreader I like them a lot. That too was a old city truck


Im just being a Richard


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sun is out. 

Mountains are bright blue.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Anyone have anything that still takes the old style Kawi air filters? The sort of pie shaped ones...


----------



## CityGuy

Flipping on and off showers out here.


----------



## CityGuy

Spent more time unplugging the machine the laying material.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2019446 said:


> Sure he means money. I would say $2500ish. 10 pallets?


Well if 10 pallets is a truckload, I could probably do a couple of them if we collaborate on the right mix... Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

Raining again now....


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2019456 said:


> Raining again now....


Sun was out for 5 minutes, now back to mist again.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2019456 said:


> Raining again now....


Getting darker again here.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;2019456 said:


> Raining again now....


Tried to cut a few......fail...should have known better.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2019459 said:


> Tried to cut a few......fail...should have known better.


You cut at all today?


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2019460 said:


> You cut at all today?


No, went out at about 2:30. Did 1 and it looks like ass.

Got two irrigation repairs done this morning though.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2019449 said:


> Im just being a Richard


I know . We're all used to that


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2019447 said:


> A truck like that I don't thibk they made In a gas. I looked at one a few weeks ago with all 3 plows and a spreader I like them a lot. That too was a old city truck


Was it south of the cities?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Going to go look at the steal of CL Friday morning at 9 am.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2019461 said:


> No, went out at about 2:30. Did 1 and it looks like ass.
> 
> Got two irrigation repairs done this morning though.


Ha exactly what i did minus the irrigation fix. Couldn't believe how long the damn grass was, tomorrow is going to be horrible i think


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2019463 said:


> Was it south of the cities?


Yes sir. I didn't put a bid in on anything though


----------



## qualitycut

Wind showed up but with it came the rain.


----------



## Bill1090

Feels like we should be waiting for the snow to start dumping on us.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2019472 said:


> Feels like we should be waiting for the snow to start dumping on us.


Who would think its middle of August in mn


----------



## Polarismalibu

Zorbaz for dinner again


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My wallet likes these large "just get it done by Thursday night" projects, with no questions asked how much. Just not sure the stress is worth it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2019445 said:


> Correct, don't need a diesel. Steal truck is a 3500 gas. However, with a 20 year old truck it's not like I can dicker with engine options.


I've got a 1997 3500 Dump with a plow. Maybe you wanna steal that instead.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2019475 said:


> My wallet likes these large "just get it done by Thursday night" projects, with no questions asked how much. Just not sure the stress is worth it.


Yea i liked that too.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;2019477 said:


> I've got a 1997 3500 Dump with a plow. Maybe you wanna steal that instead.


Spreader on it??


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;2019481 said:


> Spreader on it??


Nope. ....


----------



## CityGuy

Back to light rain again.


----------



## qualitycut

Geez 90 percent chance now from 7am to 1pm


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;2019482 said:


> Nope. ....


What's the gvrw? I'm at the point it's ether another pickup or a dump.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2019486 said:


> Geez 90 percent chance now from 7am to 1pm


Not for me.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2019489 said:


> Not for me.


Wierd ...........


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2019490 said:


> Wierd ...........


Click bait... haha


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;2019491 said:


> Click bait... haha


Wouldn't matter here anyway, I'll mow in the rain again.


----------



## mnlefty

Most consider a truckload of fert to be 22 1-ton pallets... bagged ice melt tends to be 2500 lb pallets and a truckload being 18 of them.


----------



## qualitycut

It feels like i have to do fall clean ups tomorrow. Cold in my house.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2019508 said:


> It feels like i have to do fall clean ups tomorrow. Cold in my house.


Cause the AC is on or windows are open!


----------



## IDST

Question for you guys. I'm hoping to expand this winter and purchased some new equipment. I do use it for summer and rent out my skid where I work so I didn't go buy stuff hoping for more work.

I got a new F550 dump and a SVL 90 Kabota.

Trying to figure out if I should buy another Fast Tach system for the machine but I am worried about traction in the snow. I did switch to the camoplast tracks on it. Any ideas on this?

For the truck I am looking at an electric tailgate spreader from Aspen if anyone has one or has used one info on that would be great. I don't want to spend an extra 5K for plumbing a hydraulic spreader.

Also looking for a storage spot for salt this year in the St. louis park/hopkins area.

Thanks!


----------



## Deershack

SSS Inc.;2019477 said:


> I've got a 1997 3500 Dump with a plow. Maybe you wanna steal that instead.


More info please.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jagext;2019510 said:


> Question for you guys. I'm hoping to expand this winter and purchased some new equipment. I do use it for summer and rent out my skid where I work so I didn't go buy stuff hoping for more work.
> 
> I got a new F550 dump and a SVL 90 Kabota.
> 
> Trying to figure out if I should buy another Fast Tach system for the machine but I am worried about traction in the snow. I did switch to the camoplast tracks on it. Any ideas on this?
> 
> For the truck I am looking at an electric tailgate spreader from Aspen if anyone has one or has used one info on that would be great. I don't want to spend an extra 5K for plumbing a hydraulic spreader.
> 
> Also looking for a storage spot for salt this year in the St. louis park/hopkins area.
> 
> Thanks!


We ran a 8' homemade version of the fast tach last year on a t590 with the 18" camoplast tracks. That first big sbow in November it slipped a lot pushing that. It was real icy under it though. Sold that and it's getting a 8' bucket this year.


----------



## Camden

Hey MNPLOWCO - Do you have a mount and harness installed on your Denali yet? I took mine in today and they said they'd have to cut into my valence big time. What did you end up doing? For a truck that has "plow prep" that was majorly disappointing news.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2019519 said:


> Hey MNPLOWCO - Do you have a mount and harness installed on your Denali yet? I took mine in today and they said they'd have to cut into my valence big time. What did you end up doing? For a truck that has "plow prep" that was majorly disappointing news.


They shouldn't have to cut anymore then they would on the base model gm trucks.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Camden;2019519 said:


> Hey MNPLOWCO - Do you have a mount and harness installed on your Denali yet? I took mine in today and they said they'd have to cut into my valence big time. What did you end up doing? For a truck that has "plow prep" that was majorly disappointing news.


Not yet. But I was shown a after market piece that you can install with cutouts for a plow mount. They do need to remove the black plastic air dam... its just too low. I will know in a couple of weeks when I install.


----------



## CityGuy

53° partly cloud. Feels like fall.


----------



## SnowGuy73

55° breeze, few clouds.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light dew..


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Soaking wet down here. Had a heavy mist around 1030 again last night


----------



## ryde307

cbservicesllc;2019442 said:


> How much is a truck load?


18 Pallets waiting on pricing.



SSS Inc.;2019477 said:


> I've got a 1997 3500 Dump with a plow. Maybe you wanna steal that instead.


Pics and price? 
Looking for another back up. Just picked up an 04 2500 with plow yesterday.



jagext;2019510 said:


> Question for you guys. I'm hoping to expand this winter and purchased some new equipment. I do use it for summer and rent out my skid where I work so I didn't go buy stuff hoping for more work.
> 
> I got a new F550 dump and a SVL 90 Kabota.
> 
> Trying to figure out if I should buy another Fast Tach system for the machine but I am worried about traction in the snow. I did switch to the camoplast tracks on it. Any ideas on this?
> 
> For the truck I am looking at an electric tailgate spreader from Aspen if anyone has one or has used one info on that would be great. I don't want to spend an extra 5K for plumbing a hydraulic spreader.
> 
> Also looking for a storage spot for salt this year in the St. louis park/hopkins area.
> 
> Thanks!


In my experience any of the ridged undercarriage skids really struggle to be productive in the snow. With that though you run what you have and with new tracks it helps. If it's a fasttach system I would fell Ok with it. You can just drop the box if you can't push it. Length of push, type of snow, and if you have to turn or go uphill at all it will be a big factor.
Also how much salt are you looking to store?



SnowGuy73;2019537 said:


> Light dew..


None at my house in Chanhassen. Drove through the fancy new roundabout by you this morning on 101.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

One of those mornings where you sweat with a sweatshirt, freeze in a T-shirt.

I'll probably have either an '06 RAM with the 5.9 diesel with 8.2 Vplow for sale here next week, or 1-2 '01 Rams with 8.2V's for sale, depending on what trucks get bought between now and next week.

The '06 and one '01 have about 115k miles, one of the '01 shows 50k miles, but was used by a welding shop, so isn't pristine.

Going to be about $9500 for the '01 with the plows, $20k for the '06 with the plow.

All of the plows have new cutting edges. The '01 Rams have the 360 gas in them. One has a rebuilt transmission with about 1000 miles on it, the one with 115kish miles.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2019551 said:


> One of those mornings where you sweat with a sweatshirt, freeze in a T-shirt.
> 
> I'll probably have either an '06 RAM with the 5.9 diesel with 8.2 Vplow for sale here next week, or 1-2 '01 Rams with 8.2V's for sale, depending on what trucks get bought between now and next week.
> 
> The '06 and one '01 have about 115k miles, one of the '01 shows 50k miles, but was used by a welding shop, so isn't pristine.
> 
> Going to be about $9500 for the '01 with the plows, $20k for the '06 with the plow.
> 
> All of the plows have new cutting edges. The '01 Rams have the 360 gas in them. One has a rebuilt transmission with about 1000 miles on it, the one with 115kish miles.


Fire sale, huh?


----------



## Drakeslayer

Camden;2019519 said:


> Hey MNPLOWCO - Do you have a mount and harness installed on your Denali yet? I took mine in today and they said they'd have to cut into my valence big time. What did you end up doing? For a truck that has "plow prep" that was majorly disappointing news.


Here ya go Coach, it's a 2015. Not a Denali but has plow prep.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Beautiful day up here today not a cloud in the sky


----------



## Camden

MNPLOWCO;2019523 said:


> Not yet. But I was shown a after market piece that you can install with cutouts for a plow mount. They do need to remove the black plastic air dam... its just too low. I will know in a couple of weeks when I install.


Alright, I'll let you go first LOL

I plan to chat up the folks at the state fair about my options. The guys at Countryside said that I should just purchase a separate black valence (which is much cheaper) that they slice into and then in the spring replace it with the regular one.

My other plan - and it's not ideal - is to see what other plow options are available. It looks like a Hiniker might fit onto it with any cutting. I would definitely miss the interchangeability that I have with all of my current plows though.


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;2019556 said:


> Here ya go Coach, it's a 2015. Not a Denali but has plow prep.


Awesome! Thanks for the pic. That gives me a good idea of what I'd be looking at.


----------



## Camden

I'm trying to figure out why that looks different than my truck. I *think* I've got a chrome section right where that cutout is. I'll have to look closer.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Camden;2019564 said:


> I'm trying to figure out why that looks different than my truck. I *think* I've got a chrome section right where that cutout is. I'll have to look closer.


I used to have one also, before the sawzall got it.


----------



## CityGuy

Beautiful day to sweep for the shouldering crew in this bouncy pos.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2019564 said:


> I'm trying to figure out why that looks different than my truck. I *think* I've got a chrome section right where that cutout is. I'll have to look closer.


That all had that you take that out. Get your mount chromed you won't notice then


----------



## Bill1090

I see some leaves on the ground!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;2019574 said:


> I see some leaves on the ground!


Yeah baby!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Taco John's for lunch.


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;2019567 said:


> I used to have one also, before the sawzall got it.


I can't do it :crying:



Polarismalibu;2019571 said:


> That all had that you take that out. Get your mount chromed you won't notice then


That's a good idea!!


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;2019580 said:


> Taco John's for lunch.


Nice! Culvers here.


----------



## Bill1090

Camden;2019581 said:


> I can't do it :crying:


I'll do it!


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2019581 said:


> I can't do it :crying:
> 
> That's a good idea!!


How long would it last though? My mounts are scratched to cafe


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2019580 said:


> Taco John's for lunch.


No fair that's what i wanted


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2019584 said:


> How long would it last though? My mounts are scratched to cafe


I was thinking just the part bolted to the frame. That way when you take the receivers off it's matching chrome like it was before he cuts into it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Chipotle here. Stress level increasing. Only brought one guy with to this project so the others can mow. Property just came out with a new list. "Can you guys get this done too before tonight?? Of course!!!"






I think......


----------



## ryde307

Anyone know where i can get some rubber mulch tomorrow. I don't need much 40 sqft 3 inches thick.


----------



## Drakeslayer

ryde307;2019588 said:


> Anyone know where i can get some rubber mulch tomorrow. I don't need much 40 sqft 3 inches thick.


The only place I have ever found it was at Central in St. Cloud. I think it was pretty expensive if I remember correctly.


----------



## mnlefty

Drakeslayer;2019591 said:


> The only place I have ever found it was at Central in St. Cloud. I think it was pretty expensive if I remember correctly.


In theory that's only 10 1 cu ft bags from a box store...


----------



## Polarismalibu

ryde307;2019588 said:


> Anyone know where i can get some rubber mulch tomorrow. I don't need much 40 sqft 3 inches thick.


JJV Rubber mulch & safe rock in St. Paul


----------



## ryde307

mnlefty;2019592 said:


> In theory that's only 10 1 cu ft bags from a box store...


Thanks I am going this route. Like I said I just need a little bit. We have a property with 1 tree in a sidewalk that is demanding rubber mulch. It will all be gone by spring after the winter snow removal but it's what they want.


----------



## Ranger620

ryde307;2019588 said:


> Anyone know where i can get some rubber mulch tomorrow. I don't need much 40 sqft 3 inches thick.


I have 30 tons in my driveway
Wife might be upset if I start getting rid of it though


----------



## Polarismalibu

Josh dugger screwed up again

Funny how the celebrities screw up so much


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2019599 said:


> Josh dugger screwed up again
> 
> Funny how the celebrities screw up so much


you just hear about it when they do


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2019602 said:


> you just hear about it when they do


I know. It seems all the newer celebrities within the last 10 years or so are in the news daily for something dumb they did.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2019603 said:


> I know. It seems all the newer celebrities within the last 10 years or so are in the news daily for something dumb they did.


Good thing im not a celebrity! !!


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2019605 said:


> Good thing im not a celebrity! !!


Well you might be. All of Plowsite is probably talking about that quality guy from Minnesota that racks up $600 bar tabs and what have you.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2019605 said:


> Good thing im not a celebrity! !!


You could have your own "bad quality of the day" segment on the news!


----------



## unit28

Bill1090;2019574 said:


> I see some leaves on the ground!


Time to buy a 54v leaf blower

Wait a second. .......

This
The Echo 58-Volt Cordless Blower is the most advanced, professional grade high voltage cordless Blower in the industry. Featuring a unique brushless motor designed to deliver ...


----------



## Bill1090

unit28;2019609 said:


> Time to buy a 54v leaf blower
> 
> Wait a second. .......
> 
> This
> The Echo 58-Volt Cordless Blower is the most advanced, professional grade high voltage cordless Blower in the industry. Featuring a unique brushless motor designed to deliver ...


No thank you. The gas helps keep the bugs at bay!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;2019612 said:


> No thank you. The gas helps keep the bugs at bay!


I agree!!! Just reminded me my 770 don't wanna start. I should probably look into that more when I get back in town


----------



## unit28

Polarismalibu;2019616 said:


> I agree!!! Just reminded me my 770 don't wanna start. I should probably look into that more when I get back in town


Ethanol ate my 770 primer bulb


----------



## Polarismalibu

unit28;2019617 said:


> Ethanol ate my 770 primer bulb


I'm not sure what it is. The bulb was good the filter was good it's getting fuel. No clue


----------



## qualitycut

I hate construction! 36 to 35e ramp closed 35e to 52 closed cafe


----------



## unit28

Polarismalibu;2019618 said:


> I'm not sure what it is. The bulb was good the filter was good it's getting fuel. No clue


Put a new plug in it
Take out the spark arrestor
Put in non oxy fuel

Double check the primer bulb and fuel line

Mines 4 yrs old starts on 3 pulls cold
Never been repair xcept warranty on primer bulb


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2019618 said:


> I'm not sure what it is. The bulb was good the filter was good it's getting fuel. No clue


Check the coil yet?


----------



## CityGuy

Bad accident at 12 and 92 this afternoon. Won't be long and that will be a divided highway.


----------



## Polarismalibu

unit28;2019621 said:


> Put a new plug in it
> Take out the spark arrestor
> Put in non oxy fuel
> 
> Double check the primer bulb and fuel line
> 
> Mines 4 yrs old starts on 3 pulls cold
> Never been repair xcept warranty on primer bulb


I tried all that already, makes no sense to me. Mines on the third year I think


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2019623 said:


> Check the coil yet?


Had good spark. It will run with spray


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;2019616 said:


> I agree!!! Just reminded me my 770 don't wanna start. I should probably look into that more when I get back in town


You might have looked at it but we have had the fuel line break inside the tanks on our echos. They were just cracked and sucking air.

Nevermind....Should have read this page first.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;2019627 said:


> You might have looked at it but we have had the fuel line break inside the tanks on our echos. They were just cracked and sucking air.
> 
> Nevermind....Should have read this page first.


That was my first thought as it happended to all my other echo tools. I'm clueless and I'm good with motors


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;2019628 said:


> That was my first thought as it happended to all my other echo tools. I'm clueless and I'm good with motors


Here's what I do with all my blowers. Once I try everything if they still don't work they go into the parts corner. If we get two seasons out of ours we are lucky. Although I do have one pb-420 (I think) thats about a decade old still kicking. With all the dust we deal with we usually end up scoring the cylinders etc. even with regular maintenance.


----------



## unit28

Sounds like carbon or needles then


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;2019628 said:


> That was my first thought as it happended to all my other echo tools. I'm clueless and I'm good with motors


A pack of Tanerite should fix it!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Yikes!! Our country fair is going on and there was an attempted abduction tonight


----------



## Bill1090

Quiet tonight....


----------



## banonea

Camden;2019294 said:


> That's what I think he's saying? He might be making money but he's leaving a ton on the table.


no, not really. I look at it like this, we offer so many services that when they need there gutters cleaned, trees cut, mulch, landscaping ect, I am the one they call because they got that 1 application for free. $25.00 of salt and sand can turn into a $5000.00 landscaping job..... as dumb as it sounds, it worksThumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

Holy.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2019651 said:


> Holy.


The new pants part would be a definite


----------



## banonea

Camden;2019297 said:


> Hard to imagine he could sneak the price in and still be competitive. Anything is possible I guess.


That's why its salt/sand, not straight salt. I can mix up 4 ton of mix for about $150.00 and spread that on 50 different accounts for 2 applications. people see the sand and the melt and are happy. if they want the sand cleaned up in the spring, that's billed.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2019319 said:


> I do know he doesn't pay much for salt sand. He makes his own, and it's strong with sand


30% salt 70% sand, just like the state from what I have been told by a friend that plows for MNDOT


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2019650 said:


> no, not really. I look at it like this, we offer so many services that when they need there gutters cleaned, trees cut, mulch, landscaping ect, I am the one they call because they got that 1 application for free. $25.00 of salt and sand can turn into a $5000.00 landscaping job..... as dumb as it sounds, it worksThumbs Up


But say you do 15 free saltings throughout the year at 50 places each thats a crap load of guaranteed money your leaving, I quit doing anything free because people are not loyal and i dont care what anyone says they hardly remeber or care that they got a favor and something for free. Jmo


----------



## banonea

skorum03;2019345 said:


> Anyone selling Any snow blowers heading in to the winter? And a plow, might be looking. Just kicking tires at this point.


Just sold all but 3 of my blowers this spring, going to all 2 stages. I got a older western V I may think of selling, not sure yet.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2019348 said:


> Looks like you S/Sw/W guys might get away with missing this rain.


We got a little down here, but it was still too wet to mow. we waited till today to start. a lot of grass is brown here so we only had our big 3 to do and we decided to skip 1 of them because the grass hadn't grown. all my lawn care is monthly so if I don't mow it is money in the pocket.Thumbs Up


----------



## banonea

ryde307;2019362 said:


> Where does everyone buy salt from? Bulk and or bagged? Looking for more options.


I get mine from a guy in Wionna . last year it was $83.00 a ton, had it all season


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2019475 said:


> My wallet likes these large "just get it done by Thursday night" projects, with no questions asked how much. Just not sure the stress is worth it.


just had one of those, just cost them $2800.00 to add 3' to a patio we built for them , wasn't big enough


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;2019477 said:


> I've got a 1997 3500 Dump with a plow. Maybe you wanna steal that instead.


trying to sell my truck on me again.......:laughing:

I thought you got rid of them on a auction?


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2019655 said:


> But say you do 15 free saltings throughout the year at 50 places each thats a crap load of guaranteed money your leaving, I quit doing anything free because people are not loyal and i dont care what anyone says they hardly remeber or care that they got a favor and something for free. Jmo


when I can mix it as cheap as I can, it works. If someone wants salt, I up the price with it in mind.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2019655 said:


> But say you do 15 free saltings throughout the year at 50 places each thats a crap load of guaranteed money your leaving, I quit doing anything free because people are not loyal and i dont care what anyone says they hardly remeber or care that they got a favor and something for free. Jmo


This... at least in the metro for sure... 1000 other guys can do the same thing... so nothing is free


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2019651 said:


> Holy.


No thanks... at all... I don't like flying to begin with...


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2019662 said:


> when I can mix it as cheap as I can, it works. If someone wants salt, I up the price with it in mind.


Thats not my point thats 700 free apps amd 10s of thousands of dollars your leaving.


----------



## qualitycut

No what im sick of? Prople who owe me 150, 4xx and other small amounts that wont pay thier cafeing bill. 1 guy owes me from some mowing last year, now the neighbor 3 houses down(she didn't get my info from him) owes me 425 for a small rock job and won't return my calls or emails.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2019667 said:


> No what im sick of? Prople who owe me 150, 4xx and other small amounts that wont pay thier cafeing bill. 1 guy owes me from some mowing last year, now the neighbor 3 houses down(she didn't get my info from him) owes me 425 for a small rock job and won't return my calls or emails.


Ughhh... I have a few of them... Sent several to collections... Don't care anymore...


----------



## SnowGuy73

63° overcast light breeze.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light dew..


----------



## TKLAWN

Kylie looking good this morning!

d


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;2019681 said:


> Kylie looking good this morning!
> 
> d


Always does!!


----------



## CityGuy

61° a few clouds


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Skorum....

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/grd/5183293166.html


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ring???

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/bfs/5180082725.html


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2019696 said:


> Ring???
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/bfs/5180082725.html


Whoever it is smart


----------



## CityGuy

I need to replace a few boards on my deck. Green treated or is there a better option? Will be stained then sealed.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2019694 said:


> Skorum....
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/grd/5183293166.html


Are these yours?


----------



## CityGuy

Another one headed out.

http://bringmethenews.com/2015/08/21/jamie-yuccas-leaving-wcco-for-cbs-job-in-nyc/


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;2019705 said:


> Are these yours?


Yeah. I have paddles for a couple of them too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Prior Lake has dirt roads??? WTF??


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2019667 said:


> No what im sick of? Prople who owe me 150, 4xx and other small amounts that wont pay thier cafeing bill. 1 guy owes me from some mowing last year, now the neighbor 3 houses down(she didn't get my info from him) owes me 425 for a small rock job and won't return my calls or emails.


I have one like that from May. Was just some mulch and sod and he's ignoring me too. It's not even 1k pissing me off big time


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2019707 said:


> Yeah. I have paddles for a couple of them too.


Ok. I already have four blowers, and don't necessarily need an additional five, but let me think about it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;2019715 said:


> Ok. I already have four blowers, and don't necessarily need an additional five, but let me think about it.


You don't have to keep them all. Sell two of them for $200 each, two for $100 and you have a free blower and $100 to spend at the Moose.


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;2019681 said:


> Kylie looking good this morning!
> 
> d


I see what ya did there... Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2019696 said:


> Ring???
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/bfs/5180082725.html


Seems like a lot for a few accounts and that level of gross sales...

Probably should have spent more time listing the equipment and throwing some pics up...


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2019722 said:


> You don't have to keep them all. Sell two of them for $200 each, two for $100 and you have a free blower and $100 to spend at the Moose.


I like the way you think.

I'll be in touch. I still have your number


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2019722 said:


> You don't have to keep them all. Sell two of them for $200 each, two for $100 and you have a free blower and $100 to spend at the Moose.


That's a damn good idea there


----------



## ryde307

Well my salt buying is not going well. Everyone I have talked to is not setting up any more distributors at this time. My hope was to be able to set up as a distributor and then buy as a group. Similar to a co-op. So far no luck.


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2019731 said:


> Well my salt buying is not going well. Everyone I have talked to is not setting up any more distributors at this time. My hope was to be able to set up as a distributor and then buy as a group. Similar to a co-op. So far no luck.


Dang... I will totally buy if it works out...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Is an MVP Plus a decent plow? I know NOTHING about Western.


----------



## ryde307

I figure I can go through 5-10 truck loads with people I know but so far most won't talk at all or others have higher buy ins. Others are sold out.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2019735 said:


> Is an MVP Plus a decent plow? I know NOTHING about Western.


Yes they are great plows. You can stack higher and less things to go wrong then a boss. I won't run anything but those and a wideout

Chain lift is nice you can stack higher or short chain it to get home if it were to break down. The mount is all mechanical one less thing to go wrong and no return springs to break


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2019740 said:


> You can stack higher and less things to go wrong then a boss.


D'ohkay...


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2019735 said:


> Is an MVP Plus a decent plow? I know NOTHING about Western.


They're the best plow on the market. Better than Wideout or any other plow that gets a lot of hype.

A 9'6" with wings can do acres upon acres of plowing per hour.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2019740 said:


> Yes they are great plows. You can stack higher and less things to go wrong then a boss. I won't run anything but those and a wideout
> 
> Chain lift is nice you can stack higher or short chain it to get home if it were to break down. The mount is all mechanical one less thing to go wrong and no return springs to break


I was looking at the mount, looks WAY more complicated with WAY more stuff to break than the Boss. Seriously.


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;2019742 said:


> D'ohkay...


LOL - Your denial of basic facts makes me laugh every time.


----------



## qualitycut

Ran over the water shut off with the skid and losened a little really sandy soil did i wreck anything?


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2019744 said:


> I was looking at the mount, looks WAY more complicated with WAY more stuff to break than the Boss. Seriously.


The _mount_ looks like it'll break? One of the best things about Westerns is their mount. You can take the receivers off in the summer so it doesn't look like you have a plow on your truck and more importantly their mounting system allows you to hookup to your plow even if it's on uneven ground. Trying do that with any other manufacturer. They're superior plows in every way.


----------



## Bill1090

Well the radio says an active shooter in La Crosse right by the last property I have to mow today and of course I don't have the M&p with me. Might have to make a pit stop at Gander


----------



## albhb3

Camden;2019745 said:


> LOL - Your denial of basic facts makes me laugh every time.


sounds like a typical mn sports fan


----------



## Bill1090

Camden;2019747 said:


> The _mount_ looks like it'll break? One of the best things about Westerns is their mount. You can take the receivers off in the summer so it doesn't look like you have a plow on your truck and more importantly their mounting system allows you to hookup to your plow even if it's on uneven ground. Trying do that with any other manufacturer. They're superior plows in every way.


This.^

If you're worried about the recivers breaking off, you really have nothing to worry about. Those mounts are thick!


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2019746 said:


> Ran over the water shut off with the skid and losened a little really sandy soil did i wreck anything?


You easily could have. That pipe sits on top of a valve. I've hit them and nothing happened but I also hit one at the U with a Groundsmaster and water started coming up almost immediately. I got my azz chewed for that (rightfully so, I was going too fast).


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2019742 said:


> D'ohkay...


Well it's is the truth


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I didn't say anything WILL break, just said looking at it, it LOOKS like there's more stuff to break.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2019754 said:


> I didn't say anything WILL break, just said looking at it, it LOOKS like there's more stuff to break.


It's just a spring and a bolt it pivots on. Not much to go wrong. Try one you'll like it


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2019751 said:


> You easily could have. That pipe sits on top of a valve. I've hit them and nothing happened but I also hit one at the U with a Groundsmaster and water started coming up almost immediately. I got my azz chewed for that (rightfully so, I was going too fast).


I dug down a ft and no water. Kinda lose though.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2019746 said:


> Ran over the water shut off with the skid and losened a little really sandy soil did i wreck anything?


Gopher One should have located it so you knew where it was


----------



## djagusch

I wonder when western Fanboys get drunk, does the truth come out and they admit boss plows are better?

In all seriousness if one plow mfg was leaps ahead market share would be tilted big time. DD has a good amount of market share but it takes 3 to 4 brands to do it. Market share wise I don't see boss off the mark from DD. With pricing reasonably the same neither stand out leaps and bounds.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I'm not saying anything is wrong with boss. I'm just saying he might end up likening the western. If he likes the v he would really like the wideout. And on the lots I have helped him with the wideout would save him a lot of time


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;2019746 said:


> Ran over the water shut off with the skid and losened a little really sandy soil did i wreck anything?


May have dislodged the key or stop box.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2019756 said:


> I dug down a ft and no water. Kinda lose though.


I wouldn't worry, the actual valve is down below frost line... The part you hit is just an adjustable sleeve that sits over the nut


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2019758 said:


> Gopher One should have located it so you knew where it was


Right......


----------



## CityGuy

71° mostly cloudy


----------



## CityGuy

Lawn looks like it grew 4 inches this week. Need to bag it or bail it.


----------



## Camden

djagusch;2019759 said:


> I wonder when western Fanboys get drunk, does the truth come out and they admit boss plows are better?
> 
> In all seriousness if one plow mfg was leaps ahead market share would be tilted big time. DD has a good amount of market share but it takes 3 to 4 brands to do it. Market share wise I don't see boss off the mark from DD. With pricing reasonably the same neither stand out leaps and bounds.


What Western plows have you owned and operated?


----------



## CityGuy

The kid has been napping since 915 or so. Quiet and peaceful here.


----------



## Ranger620

djagusch;2019759 said:


> I wonder when western Fanboys get drunk, does the truth come out and they admit boss plows are better?
> 
> In all seriousness if one plow mfg was leaps ahead market share would be tilted big time. DD has a good amount of market share but it takes 3 to 4 brands to do it. Market share wise I don't see boss off the mark from DD. With pricing reasonably the same neither stand out leaps and bounds.


Heck as long as we're doing this again. Fords better than dodge or chevy
I do agree though if one were so much better the others would have to change or possibly be out of business


----------



## unit28

Average winter.......+\-


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2019769 said:


> Heck as long as we're doing this again. Fords better than dodge or chevy
> I do agree though if one were so much better the others would have to change or possibly be out of business


What a Richard lol


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2019772 said:


> What a Richard lol


And Polaris is better than any of the other brands


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2019773 said:


> And Polaris is better than any of the other brands


Well of course! And malibu boats best tow boat. I only have the best lol Ford western polaris malibu

All in all it's all a personal preference


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2019774 said:


> Well of course! And malibu boats best tow boat. I only have the best lol Ford western polaris malibu
> 
> All in all it's all a personal preference


You got 2 out of 3. Nobody's perfect. Lol


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2019735 said:


> Is an MVP Plus a decent plow? I know NOTHING about Western.


They are great plows. The one I own has been great. The isolation module wiring harness is much more fault tolerate then boss relays. But if it fails it cost more than a relay. Mounting is a horse a piece western is very nice for uneven mounting but boss is great with just flipping a switch. I have used both the reason I choose a western over a boss was the chain lift if I have a issue it is easy to short chain and I can stack higher with my western


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;2019775 said:


> You got 2 out of 3. Nobody's perfect. Lol


There are 4 choices


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2019735 said:


> Is an MVP Plus a decent plow? I know NOTHING about Western.


I have 1 and it works great,my fisher is V basically the same thing


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;2019777 said:


> There are 4 choices


Like I said nobody's perfect lol


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2019744 said:


> I was looking at the mount, looks WAY more complicated with WAY more stuff to break than the Boss. Seriously.


The mount is a 15 min install on most trucks. Fisher is the same thing, just all on the driver side for hook up and wiring


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2019775 said:


> You got 2 out of 3. Nobody's perfect. Lol


I see that with the math skills lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone interested in a 2008 Felling FT12DT? 14' dump trailer. All new tires, LED lighting? $4500 firm. Gonna be $5500 on CL.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2019784 said:


> Anyone interested in a 2008 Felling FT12DT? 14' dump trailer. All new tires, LED lighting? $4500 firm. Gonna be $5500 on CL.


Plows,trucks,trailers. Your really going to town.


----------



## CityGuy

Hey Ranger,
Green treated or? On a few deck boards that need replacement.


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;2019786 said:


> Hey Ranger,
> Green treated or? On a few deck boards that need replacement.


If your just leaving the green treated alone it's fine. If you paint or stain green treated it tends to flake off. If the color is ok menards sells green treated in a brown treated. Any time I'm gonna stain I like to use cedar. Never paint especially the floor it flakes always stain


----------



## djagusch

Camden;2019767 said:


> What Western plows have you owned and operated?


Coach I owned a mvp plus, multi plex. Used it for a month and replaced it with a dxt.

I also owned a few unmounts back in the day. Not comparing those though.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2019758 said:


> Gopher One should have located it so you knew where it was


Well it was about 4 inches below grade and we ripped the sod out and kinda forgot Richard.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;2019789 said:


> If your just leaving the green treated alone it's fine. If you paint or stain green treated it tends to flake off. If the color is ok menards sells green treated in a brown treated. Any time I'm gonna stain I like to use cedar. Never paint especially the floor it flakes always stain


I guess that's why the expensive stain won't stick. 
I'll go with cedar.

Thanks.


----------



## qualitycut

My blizzard is the best plow. Fords are better too!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2019793 said:


> My blizzard is the best plow. Fords are better too!


Blizzard hands down. Then western. All the rest seem cheesy.


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;2019792 said:


> I guess that's why the expensive stain won't stick.
> I'll go with cedar.
> 
> Thanks.


Ya pressure treated just has to much moisture to it nothing seems to stick from my experience


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ferris broke the belt again. Loading it up, taking of to the shop.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2019798 said:


> Ferris broke the belt again. Loading it up, taking of to the shop.


should have bought a exmark


----------



## CityGuy

Had to raise the mower up a half notch again even with bagging it. Bag was filling way to fast.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2019800 said:


> should have bought a exmark


Called dealer on my RED Exmark, no response. Now I'm down 2 ZTRs.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2019802 said:


> Called dealer on my RED Exmark, no response. Now I'm down 2 ZTRs.


You better start making dealers give you mowers to use.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS is at it again, 

The City of Minneapolis passed a resolution Friday morning to protect the city's dwindling bee population


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2019802 said:


> Called dealer on my RED Exmark, no response. Now I'm down 2 ZTRs.


Yea i think the exmark issue is a little worse than a broken belt. Wonder of its a bad batch of belts or you have the tension tk tight


----------



## qualitycut

Was it supposed to rain today?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2019806 said:


> Yea i think the exmark issue is a little worse than a broken belt. Wonder of its a bad batch of belts or you have the tension tk tight


Dealer said they are dumping belts across the board on their Ferris's.

Also told them to figure out the disbursement of clippings I have an issue with.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2019807 said:


> Was it supposed to rain today?


No........


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2019815 said:


> No........


Poured on us for 10 min now the dirt is caked all over the street and sidewalks.

Just watched a Scott's guy running behind his spreader


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2019814 said:


> Dealer said they are dumping belts across the board on their Ferris's.
> 
> Also told them to figure out the disbursement of clippings I have an issue with.


You know now that you mention it i have been noticing the clippings pretty much on a line 3 widths over


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2019818 said:


> You know now that you mention it i have been noticing the clippings pretty much on a line 3 widths over


My 3100 fans out the clippings pretty decently. The new Mower pretty much shoots them in a line two passes over.


----------



## CityGuy

That was one really dirty driveway. Once it's dry time to seal coat it.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2019819 said:


> My 3100 fans out the clippings pretty decently. The new Mower pretty much shoots them in a line two passes over.


Yea thats kinda my problem


----------



## qualitycut

If you want to beg for money sint come up to my window and shake your cup. I will stick a dime in my cigarette lighter and tiss them too you. I really wanted to


----------



## Bill1090

Decided today it was time for another mini boom stick. I know, I know it's a Taurus. The price was right though.


----------



## Ranger620

$720 a month for a truck payment. Maybe back to used


----------



## qualitycut

2 people emailed back checks got mailed today after my nice email i sent last night


----------



## unit28

Ranger620;2019830 said:


> $720 a month for a truck payment. Maybe back to used


Best deal ever on used denali.....seriously

https://dallas.craigslist.org/ndf/ctd/5177535390.html


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;2019830 said:


> $720 a month for a truck payment. Maybe back to used


What truck? If I didn't pay anything down on my Denali the payment would've been north of that number.


----------



## Camden

unit28;2019834 said:


> Best deal ever on used denali.....seriously
> 
> https://dallas.craigslist.org/ndf/ctd/5177535390.html


What's that thing on the front? Who would do that to their truck???


----------



## unit28

Camden;2019837 said:


> What's that thing on the front? Who would do that to their truck???


It's a TX truck....ranchers use them alot


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;2019835 said:


> What truck? If I didn't pay anything down on my Denali the payment would've been north of that number.


http://www.superiorford.com/new/For...20a0a00de06ec3f8a0d1fb759.htm?searchDepth=6:9

2015 f-350 lariat not fully loaded but most options. Best price Ive been quoted so far is 53,350. That's provided I can get the 0% for 72 months.
The way it looks I'll get about 5-8000 for my truck and I really don't wanna take any money out of pocket.


----------



## Bill1090

Freaking hot out!


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;2019840 said:


> http://www.superiorford.com/new/For...20a0a00de06ec3f8a0d1fb759.htm?searchDepth=6:9
> 
> 2015 f-350 lariat not fully loaded but most options. Best price Ive been quoted so far is 53,350. That's provided I can get the 0% for 72 months.
> The way it looks I'll get about 5-8000 for my truck and I really don't wanna take any money out of pocket.


I'd buy it. It says it gets almost 50,000 mpg!


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;2019840 said:


> http://www.superiorford.com/new/For...20a0a00de06ec3f8a0d1fb759.htm?searchDepth=6:9
> 
> 2015 f-350 lariat not fully loaded but most options. Best price Ive been quoted so far is 53,350. That's provided I can get the 0% for 72 months.
> The way it looks I'll get about 5-8000 for my truck and I really don't wanna take any money out of pocket.


Gorgeous truck!


----------



## unit28

Bill1090;2019841 said:


> Freaking hot out!


But I just shut off the heat in june.....
Getting ready to turn it back on


----------



## unit28

Nice truck ranger
Question is
With the snow in the picture, 
Why have they sat on it this long


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2019840 said:


> http://www.superiorford.com/new/For...20a0a00de06ec3f8a0d1fb759.htm?searchDepth=6:9
> 
> 2015 f-350 lariat not fully loaded but most options. Best price Ive been quoted so far is 53,350. That's provided I can get the 0% for 72 months.
> The way it looks I'll get about 5-8000 for my truck and I really don't wanna take any money out of pocket.


Same truck I got mines just Jem green and tan


----------



## Ranger620

Bill1090;2019842 said:


> I'd buy it. It says it gets almost 50,000 mpg!


I saw that before. Purty much all of them say that. Told the wife how much money I would save in fuel. Trying to justify it any way i can:laughing:


Camden;2019843 said:


> Gorgeous truck!


It is a good looking truck.


unit28;2019845 said:


> Nice truck ranger
> Question is
> With the snow in the picture,
> Why have they sat on it this long


Its a new truck there are tons of 15's out there. Purty much any dealer has some. Wolf motors has close to 30 of them. 16's just came out


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Unless the guy sells it out from under me, or the guy is trying to sell a truck that isn't his, come Monday I'll have a '13 RAM 3500 with a 9' Knapheide box and 9'6" Western MVP+. 20,000 miles on the truck, $33,000 for everything.

Got the go ahead from the bank, just waiting for the payoff letter from the seller.


----------



## Polarismalibu

unit28;2019845 said:


> Nice truck ranger
> Question is
> With the snow in the picture,
> Why have they sat on it this long


Probably just pictures from one the had before.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2019851 said:


> Unless the guy sells it out from under me, or the guy is trying to sell a truck that isn't his, come Monday I'll have a '13 RAM 3500 with a 9' Knapheide box and 9'6" Western MVP+. 20,000 miles on the truck, $33,000 for everything.
> 
> Got the go ahead from the bank, just waiting for the payoff letter from the seller.


Nice deal! Gonna run the western or go to a boss right away?


----------



## CityGuy

We need a new vacuum cleaner. We currently have a Hoover Wind Tunnel about 7 years old. Looking for input?


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2019851 said:


> Unless the guy sells it out from under me, or the guy is trying to sell a truck that isn't his, come Monday I'll have a '13 RAM 3500 with a 9' Knapheide box and 9'6" Western MVP+. 20,000 miles on the truck, $33,000 for everything.
> 
> Got the go ahead from the bank, just waiting for the payoff letter from the seller.


Nice score! Gasser?


----------



## unit28

Will be spraying all kinds of insecticides this weekend


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dual underbody tool boxes. Headache rack comes off for visibility for plowing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## Drakeslayer

This Tops off an already terrible week


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;2019865 said:


> This Tops off an already terrible week


Bottom out on the tool boxes?


----------



## Drakeslayer

Polarismalibu;2019866 said:


> Bottom out on the tool boxes?


Nah, just the drive shaft and exhaust.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That's what I'm nervous about with the tool boxes on this dump, they get busted up plowing.



With the computer issue, hard drive crashing, it looks like my payroll was saved (use QB payroll service anyways) but I've lost all record of invoicing back to June of 15. Sounds bad, but 90% of my invoicing is done monthly, so I just need to re-enter July / August invoicing. Without having invoices entered for July / August, I'm not even sure who owes me money.

What's worse, is it looks like I've lost all receipts data going back to May 2nd. Now I get to enter gas slips, supply slips, etc for May, June, July and whatever I have here for August.

Yay me. Hopefully it rains all weekend.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;2019867 said:


> Nah, just the drive shaft and exhaust.


Did the shaft get bent?


----------



## unit28

Something to ruin my weekend

Rain,
Or the eminent black hole


----------



## Drakeslayer

Polarismalibu;2019870 said:


> Did the shaft get bent?


Yes. And exhaust was stretched from Tailpipe to Turbo. Pulled apart at seams in some spots.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2019865 said:


> This Tops off an already terrible week


How did you already get a picture of lwmr wrecking his dump


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2019868 said:


> That's what I'm nervous about with the tool boxes on this dump, they get busted up plowing.
> 
> With the computer issue, hard drive crashing, it looks like my payroll was saved (use QB payroll service anyways) but I've lost all record of invoicing back to June of 15. Sounds bad, but 90% of my invoicing is done monthly, so I just need to re-enter July / August invoicing. Without having invoices entered for July / August, I'm not even sure who owes me money.
> 
> What's worse, is it looks like I've lost all receipts data going back to May 2nd. Now I get to enter gas slips, supply slips, etc for May, June, July and whatever I have here for August.
> 
> Yay me. Hopefully it rains all weekend.


Buy ome of those little hard drives you plug in and every time you exit quickbooks its auto saves


----------



## SSS Inc.

What I want to know is whose idea was it to drive over that curb. Looks pretty steep.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Lwnmwr.....Was that property you did on West 7th right near Shepherd Road. I drive by a place every morning on the way to the Oil Refinery that looked familiar. Today it finally clicked(I think).


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2019880 said:


> Lwnmwr.....Was that property you did on West 7th right near Shepherd Road. I drive by a place every morning on the way to the Oil Refinery that looked familiar. Today it finally clicked(I think).


If there is a huge red sign on it that says "Schmidt" then yes.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;2019876 said:


> Yes. And exhaust was stretched from Tailpipe to Turbo. Pulled apart at seams in some spots.


Damn that's is a bad day there!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2019878 said:


> Buy ome of those little hard drives you plug in and every time you exit quickbooks its auto saves


Yeah, hey, thanks. I've had one in a box for about 8 months.


----------



## Bill1090

So Novak is saying Minnesota is going to get blown away tomorrow.


----------



## Bill1090

Drakeslayer;2019865 said:


> This Tops off an already terrible week


Ruh row!...


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2019882 said:


> If there is a huge red sign on it that says "Schmidt" then yes.


I forgot that part. Not the site. Although there is a wall that looks just like some of the pictures you had with the stairs going up.


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;2019865 said:


> This Tops off an already terrible week


Oh man, that absolutely sucks!!! Good luck with your insurance company.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2019885 said:


> Yeah, hey, thanks. I've had one in a box for about 8 months.


Me too. I actually am going to plug it in


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2019886 said:


> So Novak is saying Minnesota is going to get blown away tomorrow.


Yea because hammer and mn forecaster are going to his house tomorrow


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2019878 said:


> Buy ome of those little hard drives you plug in and every time you exit quickbooks its auto saves


I lost mine. Wish I could find it


----------



## qualitycut

They are already rescheduling highschool football games tomorrow night


----------



## snowman55

Trump killed it tonite. He won my vote.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2019902 said:


> They are already rescheduling highschool football games tomorrow night


They've been doing that since about noon.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;2019903 said:


> Trump killed it tonite. He won my vote.


Duh. He's had my vote since day one. Just like I voted for Jesse. I'll vote for any third party that looks like they MIGHT have a chance, if for no other reason than to at least get some new blood in there.


----------



## snowman55

Best line " told a lobbyist i don't want your money... Think I changed my mind I should take his money and screw him.."


----------



## SSS Inc.

snowman55;2019908 said:


> Best line " told a lobbyist i don't want your money... Think I changed my mind I should take his money and screw him.."


Wait!!!! Did I miss a debate tonight????????????


----------



## snowman55

No but he wAs live for an hour . Rally in Alabama was on CNN msnbc fox. Killed it .


----------



## NorthernProServ

Ranger620;2019840 said:


> http://www.superiorford.com/new/For...20a0a00de06ec3f8a0d1fb759.htm?searchDepth=6:9
> 
> 2015 f-350 lariat not fully loaded but most options. Best price Ive been quoted so far is 53,350. That's provided I can get the 0% for 72 months.
> The way it looks I'll get about 5-8000 for my truck and I really don't wanna take any money out of pocket.


Please don't buy if from them, they are 4 mins from me and I drove all the way to Inver Grove to buy....what does that say?


----------



## SSS Inc.

snowman55;2019911 said:


> No but he wAs live for an hour . Rally in Alabama was on CNN msnbc fox. Killed it .


I would have loved to watch it. Dang it all.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;2019901 said:


> I lost mine. Wish I could find it


I have two sitting here, don't use either


----------



## SSS Inc.

NorthernProServ;2019912 said:


> Please don't buy if from them, they are 4 mins from me and I drove all the way to Inver Grove to buy....what does that say?


Poor sense of direction??


----------



## snowman55

SSS Inc.;2019913 said:


> I would have loved to watch it. Dang it all.


You will see clips.


----------



## unit28

Actress Melissa Gilbert, who rose to fame playing Laura Ingalls Wilder on "Little House on the Prairie," announced Monday she is running for Congress.


----------



## qualitycut

snowman55;2019911 said:


> No but he wAs live for an hour . Rally in Alabama was on CNN msnbc fox. Killed it .


Hannity interviewed him last week and hes said some smart ass comment about Obama golfing on 1 of HIS courses when he reetires. I respect anyone who will say whatever they want. Plus he doesnt need any special interest money to sway him.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2019912 said:


> Please don't buy if from them, they are 4 mins from me and I drove all the way to Inver Grove to buy....what does that say?


Didnt you send a few others up there also?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Burned off 200 calories at the Y.

Time to go load up a burrito bowl.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2019920 said:


> Burned off 200 calories at the Y.
> 
> Time to go load up a burrito bowl.


Wow 200? You walk in turn aroundand walk back out?


----------



## Ranger620

NorthernProServ;2019912 said:


> Please don't buy if from them, they are 4 mins from me and I drove all the way to Inver Grove to buy....what does that say?


Friend of mine his brother in law is a sales guy. Looked at a used one wanted more info. They are the cheapest by $150 so far. Before they were brook dale I bought a truck from them and had some service done there can't say I've had a bad experience like I did at morries


----------



## Ranger620

Next question since I'm frustrated. 
Do I just stick 10k into my truck and keep it for another 5 years


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2019921 said:


> Wow 200? You walk in turn aroundand walk back out?


Pretty much. That whole 12 times per month for insurance credit.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2019923 said:


> Friend of mine his brother in law is a sales guy. Looked at a used one wanted more info. They are the cheapest by $150 so far. Before they were brook dale I bought a truck from them and had some service done there can't say I've had a bad experience like I did at morries


By 150? Your really shopping around


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2019926 said:


> Pretty much. That whole 12 times per month for insurance credit.


We have to do that stuff too. It was the wife's last day at her job today. New job new company so we'll see how good the new insurance is only have a $1000 deductible old one was 5k


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2019926 said:


> Pretty much. That whole 12 times per month for insurance credit.


I just burned 200 walking into the bar


----------



## qualitycut

Just so everyone here knows, im working tomorrow. Might be a first.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2019927 said:


> By 150? Your really shopping around


I shop a lot. And that's just the price on the Internet. Having a hard time with a 700+ truck payment. My first house was only 600 a month lol


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2019931 said:


> I shop a lot. And that's just the price on the Internet. Having a hard time with a 700+ truck payment. My first house was only 600 a month lol


Well if you worked more tou would just go buy one already and quit shopping around. Not even going to tell you my payment is.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2019932 said:


> Well if you worked more tou would just go buy one already and quit shopping around. Not even going to tell you my payment is.


I'm getting to old to work. 
I shop a lot but don't put a ton of time into it. Carsoup after work surf the web make a call or two. Your payment can't be that bad? Or is it that good?


----------



## mnlefty

My cousin stocked up for his brother's bachelor party tomorrow... should be a good day.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;2019915 said:


> Poor sense of direction??


:laughing:



qualitycut;2019919 said:


> Didnt you send a few others up there also?


Huh? send them to superior ford? No........



Ranger620;2019923 said:


> Friend of mine his brother in law is a sales guy. Looked at a used one wanted more info. They are the cheapest by $150 so far. Before they were brook dale I bought a truck from them and had some service done there can't say I've had a bad experience like I did at morries


I bought 2006 F150 new back when they were are at Brookdale. Ever since they went over to Superior I have had bad experiences, I never go there anymore...not even for a part when I'm in a pinch. Last straw was putting 15qts of oil in my F-150 on a oil change. There reply was" Ohh....it will clean it better"


----------



## NorthernProServ

mnlefty;2019934 said:


> My cousin stocked up for his brother's bachelor party tomorrow... should be a good day.


That's got hangover written all over it


----------



## mnlefty

Jamie Yuccas from Ch 4 mornings leaving to go to the main network in New York... Kim moves from traffic to anchor, Ali takes over traffic.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2019932 said:


> Well if you worked more tou would just go buy one already and quit shopping around. Not even going to tell you my payment is.


Yeah I could have two of his first house


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2019932 said:


> Well if you worked more tou would just go buy one already and quit shopping around. Not even going to tell you my payment is.


I bet 1000 for how often you turn trucks over.


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;2019940 said:


> Yeah I could have two of his first house


Holy cafe!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

mnlefty;2019934 said:


> My cousin stocked up for his brother's bachelor party tomorrow... should be a good day.


Have fun with that hang over! How many people?

That's what 1500-1600 cans?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

mnlefty;2019939 said:


> Jamie Yuccas from Ch 4 mornings leaving to go to the main network in New York... Kim moves from traffic to anchor, Ali takes over traffic.


Kim does nothing for me, personality wise. Put Ali or Kylie in at anchor.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2019941 said:


> I bet 1000 for how often you turn trucks over.


Its been at 1000 for the last 6 years. I trade when im even on trade.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2019944 said:


> Kim does nothing for me, personality wise. Put Ali or Kylie in at anchor.


She gets me tingly.


----------



## qualitycut

mnlefty;2019934 said:


> My cousin stocked up for his brother's bachelor party tomorrow... should be a good day.


At least its not cheap beer


----------



## Drakeslayer

mnlefty;2019939 said:


> Jamie Yuccas from Ch 4 mornings leaving to go to the main network in New York... Kim moves from traffic to anchor, Ali takes over traffic.


City guy posted the same thing this morning


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2019950 said:


> City guy posted the same thing this morning


Your full of richard today jerk. Hes a government employee. No on pays attention


----------



## unit28

Nice out,
Headed to Mcg then moa ....

tax exmpt work clothes/boots today

No dew

And
Oh boy...........attm


----------



## SnowGuy73

68° breezy overcast.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Zero dew..


----------



## mnlefty

Polarismalibu;2019943 said:


> Have fun with that hang over! How many people?
> 
> That's what 1500-1600 cans?


The older brother has a pretty nice shop/bar/shed that is almost a local hangout... he bought a full pallet of 96 cases just because. There's only 75 in that truck. Will probably be 150 or more at the party by the time the bachelorette bus comes back.


----------



## mnlefty

qualitycut;2019949 said:


> At least its not cheap beer


That's how we do it in Benton County...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2019945 said:


> Its been at 1000 for the last 6 years. I trade when im even on trade.


Pretty easy to figure out that one. 60k trick for 6 years of payments. Our expedition payment is that. If I get a new truck it'll be 500 with trade, close to 800 without trade and without a new plow on it


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger I'd have a hard time sticking money into that old can when it's not guaranteed not to cost you more over those 5 years. You could have a new one almost paid for by then. I look at all the nickel and dimes that it costs me to keep and old truck, and if its atleast half a payment per month, it's gone. That's why I hate to trade my dodge off. It doesnt cost me anything per month except diesel and oil changes. Unless you want to buy it from me? Its not pretty, but it's a work horse. Heck I'll even throw in that dethatcher from lwnmwrman if you still want it


----------



## CityGuy

66° and sunny


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2019965 said:


> Ranger I'd have a hard time sticking money into that old can when it's not guaranteed not to cost you more over those 5 years. You could have a new one almost paid for by then. I look at all the nickel and dimes that it costs me to keep and old truck, and if its atleast half a payment per month, it's gone. That's why I hate to trade my dodge off. It doesnt cost me anything per month except diesel and oil changes. Unless you want to buy it from me? Its not pretty, but it's a work horse. Heck I'll even throw in that dethatcher from lwnmwrman if you still want it


But the seats!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2019970 said:


> But the seats!


It's an older dodge. The seats are good. Hahaha


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone want to come pick me up and go sot in my skid and build a boulder wall today? Supposed to be to my buddies in 30 min but i think im still a .2


----------



## SnowGuy73

All the locals are hyping up the big storms this evening.


----------



## SnowGuy73

And we have a "ground zero" prediction. 

Or should I say guess....


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2019980 said:


> And we have a "ground zero" prediction.
> 
> Or should I say guess....


Only about the 20th time this year.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2019981 said:


> Only about the 20th time this year.


Correct.

Can't wait for the winter guesses.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I would quality, but unfortunately, these schools are calling my name.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;2019979 said:


> All the locals are hyping up the big storms this evening.


Hope not, supposed to take the fam to the Vikes games tonight.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2019973 said:


> Anyone want to come pick me up and go sot in my skid and build a boulder wall today? Supposed to be to my buddies in 30 min but i think im still a .2


Still laying in bed here.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2019985 said:


> Hope not, supposed to take the fam to the Vikes games tonight.


Well its a 50/50 chance. Hopefully it doesnt for ya


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2019986 said:


> Still laying in bed here.


10 dollars worth of mc ds breakfast should help


----------



## Ranger620

I think some of you younger guys need to hire me to show you how to save money. Seriously Polaris quality if your truck payment is $1000+ same truck is now 0% for 72 months. With 5k down you would recoup that 5k in the first year. Am I the only one in business that does numbers anymore? Maybe I start a new business saving companies money. Last week I spent an hour or two on my work comp and saved 3k. The old penny saved is a penny earned is gone? 
$1000 month truck payment same truck for $700 a month saves you $3600 a year. Is that just pennies now. Not trying to harp on you guys and we all do business different. What works for one may not work for others but you guys were giving banno a hard time about some free salt and leaving money on the table but yet you are leaving money on the table too. 
Not trying to be mean I just do numbers.


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;2019829 said:


> Decided today it was time for another mini boom stick. I know, I know it's a Taurus. The price was right though.


that is what the wife's 380 is, nice gun, real snappy......


----------



## banonea

Camden;2019835 said:


> What truck? If I didn't pay anything down on my Denali the payment would've been north of that number.


Payment on my ford is around $900.00/month


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2019989 said:


> I think some of you younger guys need to hire me to show you how to save money. Seriously Polaris quality if your truck payment is $1000+ same truck is now 0% for 72 months. With 5k down you would recoup that 5k in the first year. Am I the only one in business that does numbers anymore? Maybe I start a new business saving companies money. Last week I spent an hour or two on my work comp and saved 3k. The old penny saved is a penny earned is gone?
> $1000 month truck payment same truck for $700 a month saves you $3600 a year. Is that just pennies now. Not trying to harp on you guys and we all do business different. What works for one may not work for others but you guys were giving banno a hard time about some free salt and leaving money on the table but yet you are leaving money on the table too.
> Not trying to be mean I just do numbers.


They didn't have 0 down and i didnt put any
Down because if i need to i do on the tail end. And as sad is it may sound i dont price ahop, i never have if i need something i just buy it from where i get treated well and thats that. Thats just how i was raised. I would rather spend more on something knowing they will take care of me when needed im just loyal to places who treat me well. I just dont have time to spend days price shopping to savea few hundred

Like my buddies family the have probably 10 or 12 f450s and they could save money buying dodge ect but the service they get from my dad is not monetary and keeps them on the road more.


----------



## Ranger620

banonea;2019991 said:


> Payment on my ford is around $900.00/month


So for me this is what goes thru my mind when I do these numbers. 
$900 a month is $10800 a year. Now what kind of money do I need to make to make up the $10800 a year. On a 10% profit margin that's another $100 k in revenue you need to bring in to pay for the truck. 
Just a different way of looking at things I guess


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2019995 said:


> They didn't have 0 down and i didnt put any
> Down because if i need to i do on the tail end. And as sad is it may sound i dont price ahop, i never have if i need something i just buy it from where i get treated well and thats that. Thats just how i was raised. I would rather spend more on something knowing they will take care of me when needed im just loyal to places who treat me well.


Ya I get that you have a little different situation with the truck. Trade yours in get the same truck and save yourself 200-400 a month. Loyalty is all but gone none of these companies will be loyal to you in my situation buy same truck as cheap as I can and take it to repair shop that's treats me well


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;2019989 said:


> I think some of you younger guys need to hire me to show you how to save money. Seriously Polaris quality if your truck payment is $1000+ same truck is now 0% for 72 months. With 5k down you would recoup that 5k in the first year. Am I the only one in business that does numbers anymore? Maybe I start a new business saving companies money. Last week I spent an hour or two on my work comp and saved 3k. The old penny saved is a penny earned is gone?
> $1000 month truck payment same truck for $700 a month saves you $3600 a year. Is that just pennies now. Not trying to harp on you guys and we all do business different. What works for one may not work for others but you guys were giving banno a hard time about some free salt and leaving money on the table but yet you are leaving money on the table too.
> Not trying to be mean I just do numbers.


I think your figures are a *little* aggressive but I get the gist of what you're saying. I don't think you'd recoup $5k worth of interest in one year. To do that they'd have to be in the 10% range and they're probably in the 2-5% range. So on a $60k truck they're paying about $2500/yr in interest.

But your point is 100% valid. You can easily piss money away if you don't do your homework.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2019980 said:


> And we have a "ground zero" prediction.
> 
> Or should I say guess....


Just over your house.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;2019989 said:


> I think some of you younger guys need to hire me to show you how to save money. Seriously Polaris quality if your truck payment is $1000+ same truck is now 0% for 72 months. With 5k down you would recoup that 5k in the first year. Am I the only one in business that does numbers anymore? Maybe I start a new business saving companies money. Last week I spent an hour or two on my work comp and saved 3k. The old penny saved is a penny earned is gone?
> $1000 month truck payment same truck for $700 a month saves you $3600 a year. Is that just pennies now. Not trying to harp on you guys and we all do business different. What works for one may not work for others but you guys were giving banno a hard time about some free salt and leaving money on the table but yet you are leaving money on the table too.
> Not trying to be mean I just do numbers.


I still punch them right. Always shop around for a deal.


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;2019996 said:


> So for me this is what goes thru my mind when I do these numbers.
> $900 a month is $10800 a year. Now what kind of money do I need to make to make up the $10800 a year. On a 10% profit margin that's another $100 k in revenue you need to bring in to pay for the truck.
> Just a different way of looking at things I guess


x2! You and I think a lot alike.

Part of my thought process also involves tax savings. I'd much rather buy a piece of equipment than pay in and get nothing in return.


----------



## CityGuy

Got cloudy here fast.


----------



## CityGuy

Well the deck fix is calling my name.


----------



## CityGuy

Hey Ranger,
Guy at Menards said I should let the cedar dry out for a good week, no rain on it before staining it. Any thoughts?


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;2019991 said:


> Payment on my ford is around $900.00/month


$285 here......


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2019989 said:


> I think some of you younger guys need to hire me to show you how to save money. Seriously Polaris quality if your truck payment is $1000+ same truck is now 0% for 72 months. With 5k down you would recoup that 5k in the first year. Am I the only one in business that does numbers anymore? Maybe I start a new business saving companies money. Last week I spent an hour or two on my work comp and saved 3k. The old penny saved is a penny earned is gone?
> $1000 month truck payment same truck for $700 a month saves you $3600 a year. Is that just pennies now. Not trying to harp on you guys and we all do business different. What works for one may not work for others but you guys were giving banno a hard time about some free salt and leaving money on the table but yet you are leaving money on the table too.
> Not trying to be mean I just do numbers.


My truck is only a 60mo loan. If it was 72 the payment would be down in the same area as the one your looking at. They didn't have the zero percent at the time and even if they did my '14 was my first brand new truck and I only had it for 6 months Then got this one so I'm guessing I wouldn't have gotten zero anyway.


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2019991 said:


> Payment on my ford is around $900.00/month


Didnt you buy it used? And a gasser?


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2020007 said:


> My truck is only a 60mo loan. If it was 72 the payment would be down in the same area as the one your looking at. They didn't have the zero percent at the time and even if they did my '14 was my first brand new truck and I only had it for 6 months Then got this one so I'm guessing I wouldn't have gotten zero anyway.


Yea i didnt think of that, mine is 60 also


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;2020005 said:


> Hey Ranger,
> Guy at Menards said I should let the cedar dry out for a good week, no rain on it before staining it. Any thoughts?


Yes that is a good idea. Week with no rain. Can depend on when they got the lumber in too. If it's been sitting in there covered barn for a month then no need but you can't say for certain when they got the boards in


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;2019998 said:


> I think your figures are a *little* aggressive but I get the gist of what you're saying. I don't think you'd recoup $5k worth of interest in one year. To do that they'd have to be in the 10% range and they're probably in the 2-5% range. So on a $60k truck they're paying about $2500/yr in interest.
> 
> But your point is 100% valid. You can easily piss money away if you don't do your homework.


I was just using their numbers. Quality said $1000 and Polaris referenced $1200 so saving could be close to that but yes maybe a little high on the numbers.
On top of that one may not get 0% for 72 months from ford either as they can be weird on who gets it and who doesn't


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;2019996 said:


> So for me this is what goes thru my mind when I do these numbers.
> $900 a month is $10800 a year. Now what kind of money do I need to make to make up the $10800 a year. On a 10% profit margin that's another $100 k in revenue you need to bring in to pay for the truck.
> Just a different way of looking at things I guess


I do see ware you are coming from, but sometimes it cannot be helped. I got no problem paying for something if I like it and it works. Also, like quality said, if I work with a place and they take care of me, I will pay more for the piece of mind, but on the same token I shop around as well. I just conciliated all my loans with 1 bank and dropped over $1000.00 a month and over 5 points of interest. I check insurance and cell phone companies every 2 years

When I first got into the trades 20 years ago, I would buy the cheapest of everything because it was all I could afford and the guys that worked for me at the time didn't respect the equipment. I also have had times when I needed to buy on credit and like many people I didn't take care of my credit so I would pay a higher interest rate. After many years stress, firing of people, 2 close calls of heart attacks and a bankruptcy, I come to realize that if I spent a little more money, had less people and did less but higher paying jobs I would make more money and have less stress in my life.

I am now at a point in my business that I gross over $3000,000.00 a year, have better equipment and make more money per job than I ever have before. I work a third as much and hard as in the past put am much happier and am able to care for my guys better than ever........

As you said, what works for one may not for others


----------



## Bill1090

Motivation level of 0 today.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2020010 said:


> Didnt you buy it used? And a gasser?


It was used, gas. It will be paid off in 2 years is why it is a little higher


----------



## Ranger620

banonea;2020014 said:


> I do see ware you are coming from, but sometimes it cannot be helped. I got no problem paying for something if I like it and it works. Also, like quality said, if I work with a place and they take care of me, I will pay more for the piece of mind, but on the same token I shop around as well. I just conciliated all my loans with 1 bank and dropped over $1000.00 a month and over 5 points of interest. I check insurance and cell phone companies every 2 years
> 
> When I first got into the trades 20 years ago, I would buy the cheapest of everything because it was all I could afford and the guys that worked for me at the time didn't respect the equipment. I also have had times when I needed to buy on credit and like many people I didn't take care of my credit so I would pay a higher interest rate. After many years stress, firing of people, 2 close calls of heart attacks and a bankruptcy, I come to realize that if I spent a little more money, had less people and did less but higher paying jobs I would make more money and have less stress in my life.
> 
> I am now at a point in my business that I gross over $3000,000.00 a year, have better equipment and make more money per job than I ever have before. I work a third as much and hard as in the past put am much happier and am able to care for my guys better than ever........
> 
> As you said, what works for one may not for others


I agree sometimes it can not be helped just need to pony up. I've always paid for good equipment even when I first started always had the thought to buy it once but I always shopped for the best price. 
You mention insurance. It's great practice to check on that every few years not many do.


----------



## Ranger620

banonea;2020016 said:


> It was used, gas. It will be paid off in 2 years is why it is a little higher


See now that's totally different than 900 for 5-7 years.


----------



## banonea

Going out to pound the streets for plow contracts today. come home and get them all ready to drop off next week. I should be cutting in a egress window on the old house today, but the thought of cutting concert and breathing all that dust just isn't in me today. Almost got the old house ready for market. New kitchen, ceramic tile in bath and kitchen, new roof on the garage, new paint, new carpet. Hoping to push $200,000.00 for it. all I need is 2 people to fight for it. It is a sellers market here.


----------



## CityGuy

Anybody know what/how to space deck boards?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2020002 said:


> x2! You and I think a lot alike.
> 
> Part of my thought process also involves tax savings. I'd much rather buy a piece of equipment than pay in and get nothing in return.


I used to think that way on the taxes, but now I'd rather just pay the 30% +/-. I still get to keep the other 70%.

If you buy something just for the sake of buying, then you're out 100% of the money.

If you're upgrading or expanding, that's a different story.

This 3500 I'm buying. Guy bought it December 14, 2013 because he wanted a write off. Say he depreciated out the whole thing. Last year he had $10,000 at least in payments he made with no deduction against it, because he already depreciated the truck. So far this year another $7,000, plus now he'll have another $33,000 in income with no depreciation on it.

It's one thing if you have $50,000 in an account looking to burn a hole in a pocket. It's another thing to finance it.

In the end you're still paying your taxes on it when you sell it.

Western plows....how much are wings for the MVP Plus??? Looking at really clearing the schools on those 2" snowfalls.

Bano, you up for helping out again this year if you don't have snow down there?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2020023 said:


> Anybody know what/how to space deck boards?


Use a quarter or fat washer


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;2020023 said:


> Anybody know what/how to space deck boards?


Tight cedar will shrink in two years


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2020024 said:


> I used to think that way on the taxes, but now I'd rather just pay the 30% +/-. I still get to keep the other 70%.
> 
> If you buy something just for the sake of buying, then you're out 100% of the money.
> 
> If you're upgrading or expanding, that's a different story.
> 
> This 3500 I'm buying. Guy bought it December 14, 2013 because he wanted a write off. Say he depreciated out the whole thing. Last year he had $10,000 at least in payments he made with no deduction against it, because he already depreciated the truck. So far this year another $7,000, plus now he'll have another $33,000 in income with no depreciation on it.
> 
> It's one thing if you have $50,000 in an account looking to burn a hole in a pocket. It's another thing to finance it.
> 
> In the end you're still paying your taxes on it when you sell it.
> 
> Western plows....how much are wings for the MVP Plus??? Looking at really clearing the schools on those 2" snowfalls.
> 
> Bano, you up for helping out again this year if you don't have snow down there?


The wings are $4-500 for the MVP plus

Edit: $562 from ESI


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2020026 said:


> Tight cedar will shrink in two years


This!!! Our deck up here has gaped out nice now after 3 years


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2020023 said:


> Anybody know what/how to space deck boards?


easiest way we found is to get the large paint sticks for 5 gal pails. they are 1/4 inch, that is what we do....


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2020024 said:


> I used to think that way on the taxes, but now I'd rather just pay the 30% +/-. I still get to keep the other 70%.
> 
> If you buy something just for the sake of buying, then you're out 100% of the money.
> 
> If you're upgrading or expanding, that's a different story.
> 
> This 3500 I'm buying. Guy bought it December 14, 2013 because he wanted a write off. Say he depreciated out the whole thing. Last year he had $10,000 at least in payments he made with no deduction against it, because he already depreciated the truck. So far this year another $7,000, plus now he'll have another $33,000 in income with no depreciation on it.
> 
> It's one thing if you have $50,000 in an account looking to burn a hole in a pocket. It's another thing to finance it.
> 
> In the end you're still paying your taxes on it when you sell it.
> 
> Western plows....how much are wings for the MVP Plus??? Looking at really clearing the schools on those 2" snowfalls.
> 
> Bano, you up for helping out again this year if you don't have snow down there?


yes I am. anytime.

as for the wings. the factory westerns are the way to go, easy on and off, but they are around $600.00 a set new


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hahahahaha ha!!!!!!

They moved all the high school football games to earlier in the day.

Now I'm at 30% of storms after 5 pm.

This morning it was 80%.

People are going to be PISSED!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

I got nasty out quick.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2020019 said:


> Going out to pound the streets for plow contracts today. come home and get them all ready to drop off next week. I should be cutting in a egress window on the old house today, but the thought of cutting concert and breathing all that dust just isn't in me today. Almost got the old house ready for market. New kitchen, ceramic tile in bath and kitchen, new roof on the garage, new paint, new carpet. Hoping to push $200,000.00 for it. all I need is 2 people to fight for it. It is a sellers market here.


Are you in the area like mom when spring is good with new Dr coming in?


----------



## CityGuy

Got really windy here in the last half hour or so.


----------



## CityGuy

New boards are in on the deck. Found a lot of rotten green treated framing underneith. Going to have to rebuild in the spring.


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;2020019 said:


> Going out to pound the streets for plow contracts today. come home and get them all ready to drop off next week. I should be cutting in a egress window on the old house today, but the thought of cutting concert and breathing all that dust just isn't in me today. Almost got the old house ready for market. New kitchen, ceramic tile in bath and kitchen, new roof on the garage, new paint, new carpet. Hoping to push $200,000.00 for it. all I need is 2 people to fight for it. It is a sellers market here.


If it's anything like over here it won't take long to sell. It's just nuts!


----------



## CityGuy

Anybody have or used the composit decking? Is it worth the extra money? Any particular product to stay away from?


----------



## CityGuy

Wife just said that her parents called and said they are half way here. I said Val them back and tell them to turn their azz around. They did not call and ask first if they can come. She did and I'm sure their not happy.


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;2020040 said:


> Wife just said that her parents called and said they are half way here. I said Val them back and tell them to turn their azz around. They did not call and ask first if they can come. She did and I'm sure their not happy.


now you gone and done it...gooodluck


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2020036 said:


> Got really windy here in the last half hour or so.


I could surf on the lake today I think


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2020040 said:


> Wife just said that her parents called and said they are half way here. I said Val them back and tell them to turn their azz around. They did not call and ask first if they can come. She did and I'm sure their not happy.


Wow I'm surprised she actually called them back to turn around


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2020039 said:


> Anybody have or used the composit decking? Is it worth the extra money? Any particular product to stay away from?


I redid out dock with it a few years ago. Works great it's just heavier then wood but still looks brand new


----------



## cbservicesllc

I was golfing and getting hammered yesterday afternoon so now I have to catch up...



Camden;2019745 said:


> LOL - Your denial of basic facts makes me laugh every time.


Not sure what you mean by "every time" still scratching my head on that one, but we can agree to disagree...



Camden;2019747 said:


> The _mount_ looks like it'll break? One of the best things about Westerns is their mount. You can take the receivers off in the summer so it doesn't look like you have a plow on your truck and more importantly their mounting system allows you to hookup to your plow even if it's on uneven ground. Trying do that with any other manufacturer. They're superior plows in every way.


So you can take the receivers off... what does that do that makes a difference, I ran an Ultramount for someone for 2 years and that thing was the biggest pain in the ass to hook up when it sat outside in the yard. Also know another guy who runs a 3 year old MVP and it takes awhile to get his hooked up on flat concrete, has to line it up just right and ram it to get it to go... maybe something is off though? I am not Western proficient...



djagusch;2019759 said:


> I wonder when western Fanboys get drunk, does the truth come out and they admit boss plows are better?
> 
> In all seriousness if one plow mfg was leaps ahead market share would be tilted big time. DD has a good amount of market share but it takes 3 to 4 brands to do it. Market share wise I don't see boss off the mark from DD. With pricing reasonably the same neither stand out leaps and bounds.


:laughing: Good point though... No one has been put out of business yet...



unit28;2019771 said:


> Average winter.......+\-


I'm in!!!



Green Grass;2019776 said:


> They are great plows. The one I own has been great. The isolation module wiring harness is much more fault tolerate then boss relays. But if it fails it cost more than a relay. Mounting is a horse a piece western is very nice for uneven mounting but boss is great with just flipping a switch. I have used both the reason I choose a western over a boss was the chain lift if I have a issue it is easy to short chain and I can stack higher with my western


That's a really fair argument



LwnmwrMan22;2019784 said:


> Anyone interested in a 2008 Felling FT12DT? 14' dump trailer. All new tires, LED lighting? $4500 firm. Gonna be $5500 on CL.


Hmmmm....



Ranger620;2019830 said:


> $720 a month for a truck payment. Maybe back to used


I have good credit and got 3% on my '15 350 gas, 72 months, $680/month



Camden;2019837 said:


> What's that thing on the front? Who would do that to their truck???


No there's something we can agree on! Thumbs Up



LwnmwrMan22;2019851 said:


> Unless the guy sells it out from under me, or the guy is trying to sell a truck that isn't his, come Monday I'll have a '13 RAM 3500 with a 9' Knapheide box and 9'6" Western MVP+. 20,000 miles on the truck, $33,000 for everything.
> 
> Got the go ahead from the bank, just waiting for the payoff letter from the seller.


Sounds like a great set up!



Drakeslayer;2019865 said:


> This Tops off an already terrible week


Oh boy....



Drakeslayer;2019867 said:


> Nah, just the drive shaft and exhaust.


Oh boy times 2!



LwnmwrMan22;2019868 said:


> That's what I'm nervous about with the tool boxes on this dump, they get busted up plowing.
> 
> With the computer issue, hard drive crashing, it looks like my payroll was saved (use QB payroll service anyways) but I've lost all record of invoicing back to June of 15. Sounds bad, but 90% of my invoicing is done monthly, so I just need to re-enter July / August invoicing. Without having invoices entered for July / August, I'm not even sure who owes me money.
> 
> What's worse, is it looks like I've lost all receipts data going back to May 2nd. Now I get to enter gas slips, supply slips, etc for May, June, July and whatever I have here for August.
> 
> Yay me. Hopefully it rains all weekend.


I save my QB file to Dropbox... You could do the same with Google Drive, MS OneDrive, etc... Just let it sync for 5 minutes after closing QB and you always have a back up in the cloud... Plus I can open my file at home, or on either shop computer...



snowman55;2019903 said:


> Trump killed it tonite. He won my vote.


Awesome...



snowman55;2019908 said:


> Best line " told a lobbyist i don't want your money... Think I changed my mind I should take his money and screw him.."


I friggin love that...



NorthernProServ;2019912 said:


> Please don't buy if from them, they are 4 mins from me and I drove all the way to Inver Grove to buy....what does that say?


This, Superior sucks... they do my oil changes, that's it... If I need to take a diesel in, it goes to Boyer in Minneapolis... I can't afford to wait 6 weeks for Superior's goofball to look at it...



qualitycut;2019918 said:


> Hannity interviewed him last week and hes said some smart ass comment about Obama golfing on 1 of HIS courses when he reetires. I respect anyone who will say whatever they want. Plus he doesnt need any special interest money to sway him.


That is great... I hope he wins...



Ranger620;2019923 said:


> Friend of mine his brother in law is a sales guy. Looked at a used one wanted more info. They are the cheapest by $150 so far. Before they were brook dale I bought a truck from them and had some service done there can't say I've had a bad experience like I did at morries


Just don't get your diesel serviced there...



Ranger620;2019925 said:


> Next question since I'm frustrated.
> Do I just stick 10k into my truck and keep it for another 5 years


I would not... Just getting rid of another truck here that needs a head job, I did an accounting report on it and figured out I was already averaging $680 a month in maintenance on it... There's the new truck payment with extended warranty...



Ranger620;2019931 said:


> I shop a lot. And that's just the price on the Internet. Having a hard time with a 700+ truck payment. My first house was only 600 a month lol


I get it, but it's not 1980 any more... Cafe is expensive...



jimslawnsnow;2019965 said:


> Ranger I'd have a hard time sticking money into that old can when it's not guaranteed not to cost you more over those 5 years. You could have a new one almost paid for by then. I look at all the nickel and dimes that it costs me to keep and old truck, and if its atleast half a payment per month, it's gone.


Finally something you can I can agree on... Thumbs Up



Ranger620;2019997 said:


> Ya I get that you have a little different situation with the truck. Trade yours in get the same truck and save yourself 200-400 a month. Loyalty is all but gone none of these companies will be loyal to you in my situation buy same truck as cheap as I can and take it to repair shop that's treats me well


I don't know, I've found Quality's dad to be pretty loyal, helped me out on a couple warranty items when I could have been easily pushed around by say, Superior... I know it's a rare thing, but I'll buy from Jerry as long as he's in the biz...



Ranger620;2019996 said:


> So for me this is what goes thru my mind when I do these numbers. $900 a month is $10800 a year. Now what kind of money do I need to make to make up the $10800 a year. On a 10% profit margin that's another $100 k in revenue you need to bring in to pay for the truck. Just a different way of looking at things I guess


So you're equating that $10,800 to 10% profit margin? The $10,800 should be part of your expenses, not your profit margin. The $10,800 for the truck does not mean you have to make $100,000 to cover just the truck... Like the truck I'm replacing, the payment will be around the same as I was putting into it monthly in repairs... I don't need to generate an extra $70,000 a year to buy the truck...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2020040 said:


> Wife just said that her parents called and said they are half way here. I said Val them back and tell them to turn their azz around. They did not call and ask first if they can come. She did and I'm sure their not happy.


Someone's out of the will


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2020045 said:


> I was golfing and getting hammered yesterday afternoon so now I have to catch up...
> 
> Not sure what you mean by "every time" still scratching my head on that one, but we can agree to disagree...
> 
> So you can take the receivers off... what does that do that makes a difference, I ran an Ultramount for someone for 2 years and that thing was the biggest pain in the ass to hook up when it sat outside in the yard. Also know another guy who runs a 3 year old MVP and it takes awhile to get his hooked up on flat concrete, has to line it up just right and ram it to get it to go... maybe something is off though? I am not Western proficient...
> 
> :laughing: Good point though... No one has been put out of business yet...
> 
> I'm in!!!
> 
> That's a really fair argument
> 
> Hmmmm....
> 
> I have good credit and got 3% on my '15 350 gas, 72 months, $680/month
> 
> No there's something we can agree on! Thumbs Up
> 
> Sounds like a great set up!
> 
> Oh boy....
> 
> Oh boy times 2!
> 
> I save my QB file to Dropbox... You could do the same with Google Drive, MS OneDrive, etc... Just let it sync for 5 minutes after closing QB and you always have a back up in the cloud... Plus I can open my file at home, or on either shop computer...
> 
> Awesome...
> 
> I friggin love that...
> 
> This, Superior sucks... they do my oil changes, that's it... If I need to take a diesel in, it goes to Boyer in Minneapolis... I can't afford to wait 6 weeks for Superior's goofball to look at it...
> 
> That is great... I hope he wins...
> 
> Just don't get your diesel serviced there...
> 
> I would not... Just getting rid of another truck here that needs a head job, I did an accounting report on it and figured out I was already averaging $680 a month in maintenance on it... There's the new truck payment with extended warranty...
> 
> I get it, but it's not 1980 any more... Cafe is expensive...
> 
> Finally something you can I can agree on... Thumbs Up
> 
> I don't know, I've found Quality's dad to be pretty loyal, helped me out on a couple warranty items when I could have been easily pushed around by say, Superior... I know it's a rare thing, but I'll buy from Jerry as long as he's in the biz...
> 
> So you're equating that $10,800 to 10% profit margin? The $10,800 should be part of your expenses, not your profit margin. The $10,800 for the truck does not mean you have to make $100,000 to cover just the truck... Like the truck I'm replacing, the payment will be around the same as I was putting into it monthly in repairs... I don't need to generate an extra $70,000 a year to buy the truck...


Holy power post


----------



## Polarismalibu

Holly cafe way to power post that

Your buddy's mount must be bent or something isn't set up right. Mine goes in and out like butter in the shop or outside in the yard.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2020043 said:


> Wow I'm surprised she actually called them back to turn around


She doesn't want them here today either. Wants to spend the weekend with the kid as a family. Day care starts Monday. That's why I think.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2020046 said:


> Someone's out of the will


Nothing there anyways.

My side of the family is a different story.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2020049 said:


> She doesn't want them here today either. Wants to spend the weekend with the kid as a family. Day care starts Monday. That's why I think.


I don't blame ya there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

No problem with grass clippings spreading out today.


----------



## Ranger620

Cb I think your missing my point on the 10,800 deal. Yes it's an expense what I'm saying is the amount of money you need to make to make the payment hence the profit margin. Just a different way of looking at it. If your revenue stays the same you now make less because of a truck payment if you wanna stay the same how much more do you need to make that payment? Bringing in 10,800 extra will not make that payment. So off 10% profit margin to make that payment you need 100k in net. Make sense?


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;2020048 said:


> Holly cafe way to power post that
> 
> Your buddy's mount must be bent or something isn't set up right. Mine goes in and out like butter in the shop or outside in the yard.


This. Mine was fine on the 1/2 ton. That used on I bought is just a little bent and it is a huge pain to get on.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;2020055 said:


> This. Mine was fine on the 1/2 ton. That used on I bought is just a little bent and it is a huge pain to get on.


Is it the truck side that got bent or the plow side? I guess I don't see how they could get bent. I don't think anyone could be rougher on there's then mine and it's still good.


----------



## CityGuy

I really don't want to go cook pork chops tonight. I'm already shot and it hasn't even started.


----------



## NorthernProServ

I don't think I could bring myself to spend $1000+ on a truck payment or even close to it. 

I am at $390 and $419 on each of the new ones. We did trade the one 06 in and sold the other 06 out right, along with cash down on the new ones. We are at 2.6% for 72.

The 6.0's were costing us about $500 per month in maintenance a piece. Now its just the monthly payment plus diesel/oil changes.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Got a couple commercials cut and all caught up. Now its beer time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;2020054 said:


> Cb I think your missing my point on the 10,800 deal. Yes it's an expense what I'm saying is the amount of money you need to make to make the payment hence the profit margin. Just a different way of looking at it. If your revenue stays the same you now make less because of a truck payment if you wanna stay the same how much more do you need to make that payment? Bringing in 10,800 extra will not make that payment. So off 10% profit margin to make that payment you need 100k in net. Make sense?


That would only make sense if you were adding a new truck for a specific 100k job. One doesn't need to add $100k profit to buy a new truck.

However, if you were at a 10-15% profit margin, you WOULD need to do another $20,000 in work to make up the difference in payment.


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2019865 said:


> This Tops off an already terrible week


I see this picture in lwnmwr's future with the new rig. :waving:


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2020062 said:


> That would only make sense if you were adding a new truck for a specific 100k job. One doesn't need to add $100k profit to buy a new truck.
> 
> However, if you were at a 10-15% profit margin, you WOULD need to do another $20,000 in work to make up the difference in payment.


Correct. In my case with no payments I'm adding a payment now so either I suck it up or find more money. I could have clarified a little better.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2020048 said:


> Holly cafe way to power post that
> 
> Your buddy's mount must be bent or something isn't set up right. Mine goes in and out like butter in the shop or outside in the yard.


Yeah that could certainly be the case... I'm just going by what I saw when it was stored at my shop for a few months... Plus my Boss's I can pick up with forks or a pallet jack and no issue, his if you looked at it the wrong way the tower would fold forward and then you had to get the feet back down, etc... Does that sound like something wrong?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2020052 said:


> No problem with grass clippings spreading out today.


Haha, I bet!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2020054 said:


> Cb I think your missing my point on the 10,800 deal. Yes it's an expense what I'm saying is the amount of money you need to make to make the payment hence the profit margin. Just a different way of looking at it. If your revenue stays the same you now make less because of a truck payment if you wanna stay the same how much more do you need to make that payment? Bringing in 10,800 extra will not make that payment. So off 10% profit margin to make that payment you need 100k in net. Make sense?


Yeah I get what you're saying... You need to cover it, but it's still not jiving for me... Between 4 trucks they each cost me between $8-12 per billable hour... Just the truck, no trailer, no plow, etc... So that's how I base the recovery...


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;2020057 said:


> Is it the truck side that got bent or the plow side? I guess I don't see how they could get bent. I don't think anyone could be rougher on there's then mine and it's still good.


Truck side. Whoever had the mount before did se welding on it so who knows what they did.

It's getting replaced with a new mount in a few weeks.

Edit: They did se torching to make the holes for the crossbar bigger too. Maybe they got in a crash with the plow on??


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2020060 said:


> I don't think I could bring myself to spend $1000+ on a truck payment or even close to it.
> 
> I am at $390 and $419 on each of the new ones. We did trade the one 06 in and sold the other 06 out right, along with cash down on the new ones. We are at 2.6% for 72.
> 
> The 6.0's were costing us about $500 per month in maintenance a piece. Now its just the monthly payment plus diesel/oil changes.


That's awesome!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2020062 said:


> That would only make sense if you were adding a new truck for a specific 100k job. One doesn't need to add $100k profit to buy a new truck.
> 
> However, if you were at a 10-15% profit margin, you WOULD need to do another $20,000 in work to make up the difference in payment.


Yeah you explained that a lot better...


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2020065 said:


> Yeah that could certainly be the case... I'm just going by what I saw when it was stored at my shop for a few months... Plus my Boss's I can pick up with forks or a pallet jack and no issue, his if you looked at it the wrong way the tower would fold forward and then you had to get the feet back down, etc... Does that sound like something wrong?


The tower would fold down because it's a chain lift. Just gotta push it back up. I grab mine with fork and throw them up on shelfs


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2020064 said:


> Correct. In my case with no payments I'm adding a payment now so either I suck it up or find more money. I could have clarified a little better.


That also makes a lot of sense


----------



## unit28

Radar attm


----------



## SSS Inc.

4:30...............


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2020023 said:


> Anybody know what/how to space deck boards?


We always used a carpener's pencil.


----------



## snowman55

cbservicesllc;2020065 said:


> Yeah that could certainly be the case... I'm just going by what I saw when it was stored at my shop for a few months... Plus my Boss's I can pick up with forks or a pallet jack and no issue, his if you looked at it the wrong way the tower would fold forward and then you had to get the feet back down, etc... Does that sound like something wrong?


For western key is to push lift ram down a little before unhooking power and make sure feet are as low as poss.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Tornado watch


----------



## Polarismalibu

snowman55;2020077 said:


> For western key is to push lift ram down a little before unhooking power and make sure feet are as low as poss.


If you push the ram down then back out of it they won't line up anymore with the truck


----------



## CityGuy

Tornado watch until 2300.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;2020069 said:


> Truck side. Whoever had the mount before did se welding on it so who knows what they did.
> 
> It's getting replaced with a new mount in a few weeks.
> 
> Edit: They did se torching to make the holes for the crossbar bigger too. Maybe they got in a crash with the plow on??


That could be they got in a wreck. Or when they torched out holes it got to hot and warped


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;2020075 said:


> 4:30...............


Seems right. I'll be grilling.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2020079 said:


> If you push the ram down then back out of it they won't line up anymore with the truck


It tells you to do that in the manual...


----------



## snowman55

Polarismalibu;2020079 said:


> If you push the ram down then back out of it they won't line up anymore with the truck


I said a little and it will line up and slide right in. horns are tapered. We hook up 30 of them. If no slack they tend to push across lot.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I tried that once and it was all out of wack. In the 4 years I have had that wideout it's always slid right in except that one time.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2020083 said:


> It tells you to do that in the manual...


I never have looked at the Manuel for any of the plows or spreaders


----------



## CityGuy

Holy windy batman.


----------



## unit28

Nope........


----------



## Polarismalibu

Apparently tiny pic won't work up here. I was going to post a pic of these waves it's nuts. And the cabin isn't on a big lake


----------



## NorthernProServ

Tornado watch is almost the whole state


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;2020090 said:


> Tornado watch is almost the whole state


They extended it 20 minutes after they put it out for the cities


----------



## Polarismalibu

Alberta Canada today


----------



## NorthernProServ

I just noticed something on the trucks.

When you slightly tap the blinker, it will flash 3 times then shut off.

When a trailer is hooked up, it will flash 5 times then shut off.

Cool thinking that you take longer to change lanes with a trailer.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;2020092 said:


> Alberta Canada today


Yikes.....


----------



## Camden

snowman55;2020084 said:


> I said a little and it will line up and slide right in. horns are tapered. We hook up 30 of them. If no slack they tend to push across lot.


If you aren't putting the same plow on the same truck every time you'll need slack but if it's the same truck each time you should be fine.


----------



## snowman55

Unless the ballast amount changes.

1 reason we have problems they will take plow off empty truck and try to put plow on a loaded truck


----------



## unit28

Polarismalibu;2020092 said:



> Alberta Canada today


The map I posted early this morning is for Monday

It'll be chilly


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;2020093 said:


> I just noticed something on the trucks.
> 
> When you slightly tap the blinker, it will flash 3 times then shut off.
> 
> When a trailer is hooked up, it will flash 5 times then shut off.
> 
> Cool thinking that you take longer to change lanes with a trailer.


It took you this long to figure that out?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;2020097 said:


> Unless the ballast amount changes.
> 
> 1 reason we have problems they will take plow off empty truck and try to put plow on a loaded truck


That's a problem even with boss. Put a pallet of salt in the back, your front is too high when you hook up.


----------



## unit28

My area......

Monday

Mostly sunny. Highs in the mid 60s. Northwest winds 10 to 20 mph.

Monday Night

Mostly clear. Lows in the upper 40s. Northwest winds 10 to 15 mph.


----------



## Polarismalibu

snowman55;2020097 said:


> Unless the ballast amount changes.
> 
> 1 reason we have problems they will take plow off empty truck and try to put plow on a loaded truck


That will effect any plow brand.


----------



## Polarismalibu

4' waves on the lake and the wind just stopped cold turkey. Something must be coming my way


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;2020099 said:


> It took you this long to figure that out?


Hahaha I guess so...usually I am pretty keen on picking up on stuff like that, not this time I guess.


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;2020104 said:


> Hahaha I guess so...usually I am pretty keen on picking up on stuff like that, not this time I guess.


We get it The turn signals must not get used much in that truck  I noticed that right when I drove off the lot. I hated it at first now I like it a lot


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2020099 said:


> It took you this long to figure that out?


I didnt lnow it was differentbur i also don't use my blinker


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2020035 said:


> Are you in the area like mom when spring is good with new Dr coming in?


It is a 5 min walk from St. Mary's hospital and a 15 min walk from mayo


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;2020038 said:


> If it's anything like over here it won't take long to sell. It's just nuts!


Market is hot here. builders cannot build fast enough......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Anyone selling a four wheeler?

A friend is looking, 4x4, 500 or bigger and polaris or can am or arctic cat.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2020039 said:


> Anybody have or used the composit decking? Is it worth the extra money? Any particular product to stay away from?


It has good points and bad. last a long time, but when it fades, no way to restain like wood. If you do it, use the Cameo hidden fastener system. works great


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;2020048 said:


> Holly cafe way to power post that
> 
> Your buddy's mount must be bent or something isn't set up right. Mine goes in and out like butter in the shop or outside in the yard.


Same here. I got one that has a twist in so you need to give it a kick, but it is the one that a lady in a minivan hit at 45mph 2 years ago and we are still running it.....


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;2020057 said:


> Is it the truck side that got bent or the plow side? I guess I don't see how they could get bent. * I don't think anyone could be rougher on there's then mine *and it's still good.


I bet I am , ask quality.........:laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Too warm to be watching high school football.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Line popping out west.


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;2020112 said:


> I bet I am , ask quality.........:laughing:


I don't know about that.


----------



## cbservicesllc

snowman55;2020084 said:


> I said a little and it will line up and slide right in. horns are tapered. We hook up 30 of them. If no slack they tend to push across lot.


Ahhh now that's starting to make sense with how much I had to watch him struggle... haha


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2020092 said:


> Alberta Canada today


Noooooooooo!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2020114 said:


> Line popping out west.


It's kicking on my door step here


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2020109 said:


> Anyone selling a four wheeler?
> 
> A friend is looking, 4x4, 500 or bigger and polaris or can am or arctic cat.


How much is he looking to spend? I have a polaris 570 I might get rid of for something a little more aggressive.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Otherside of the lake just disappeared it's a coming


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;2020109 said:


> Anyone selling a four wheeler?
> 
> A friend is looking, 4x4, 500 or bigger and polaris or can am or arctic cat.


I got my Arctic Cat. It's only a 400 though.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;2020121 said:


> I got my Arctic Cat. It's only a 400 though.


Year price pics?

I'll pass it along.


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2020107 said:


> It is a 5 min walk from St. Mary's hospital and a 15 min walk from mayo


You must walk fast...


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;2020122 said:


> Year price pics?
> 
> I'll pass it along.


Its an 08. I'll get some posted tonight. It needs the carb rebuilt and a cv boot since I haven't used it in a few yours. Thinking that $2300-$2500 range for that reason.


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;2020109 said:


> Anyone selling a four wheeler?
> 
> A friend is looking, 4x4, 500 or bigger and polaris or can am or arctic cat.


700EFI with plow.....(everything is for sale.)


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2020126 said:


> 700EFI with plow.....(everything is for sale.)


Polaris???


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2020128 said:


> Polaris???


Yes ... 2003.5 I believe. The year they went to EFI mid year I think.

Edit: with full rear Mad Dog bag and extra plow mount that needs the latch rebuilt.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2020129 said:


> Yes ... 2003.5 I believe. The year they went to EFI mid year I think.
> 
> Edit: with full rear Mad Dog bag and extra plow mount that needs the latch rebuilt.


Is it camo? How much? Miles?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Storm will be a bust. A little rain.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I hear thunder.


----------



## unit28

NE shift.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Doughboy12;2020129 said:


> Yes ... 2003.5 I believe. The year they went to EFI mid year I think.
> 
> Edit: with full rear Mad Dog bag and extra plow mount that needs the latch rebuilt.


Price, pics?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Giggles says the main is the second one coming later.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2020131 said:
 

> Storm will be a bust. A little rain.


Garden variety cool front
Why I posted WV earlier, only way to see the whole package


----------



## SnowGuy73

Raining.....


----------



## unit28

Heaviest in St cloud


----------



## unit28

No game......?


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2020115 said:


> I don't know about that.


Yea he is i honestly cringed every time he slammed into a pike at 30 mph. I was waiting for him to break something. That's no joke ic he was an employee hew would be on the shoveling crew


----------



## qualitycut

Just finished the wall on time o think got really dark


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hail!.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Downpour....


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2020141 said:


> Yea he is i honestly cringed every time he slammed into a pike at 30 mph. I was waiting for him to break something. That's no joke ic he was an employee hew would be on the shoveling crew


Sounds like me. I should plow with him we would really get cafe done!


----------



## TKLAWN

unit28;2020140 said:


> No game......?


Fans told to leave TCF stadium


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2020143 said:


> Hail!.......


Size??......?


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2020130 said:


> Is it camo? How much? Miles?


Grey, make offer, don't know. Only used to plow driveway and a trip to Spider Lake. Once to Canada on a fishing trip.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2020147 said:


> Size??......?


Pea........


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;2020134 said:


> Price, pics?


Pics have to wait...$4k as a starting point??? (Not sure what they are worth.)


----------



## snowman55

Polarismalibu;2020102 said:


> That will effect any plow brand.


Yes but it will if you leave slack in chain,the horns will slide in. otherwise your trying to lift the plow as you slide it in


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

High school team was down 16-0 at the half. Came back to be down 16-13 in the third quarter.

Now game is suspended because of lightning.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2020153 said:


> High school team was down 16-0 at the half. Came back to be down 16-13 in the third quarter.
> 
> Now game is suspended because of lightning.


Looks like its going to get rocking up there


----------



## Doughboy12

Had a quick downpour here...waiting for wave two.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's raining??? On no!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Taco bell or chipotle hmmmmm


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2020157 said:


> It's raining??? On no!!!


Did you burn 200 calories running to the truck?


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2020158 said:


> Taco bell or chipotle hmmmmm


Home made tacos here.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2020160 said:


> Home made tacos here.


That sounds better but that would require a trip to the grocery store


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2020158 said:


> Taco bell or chipotle hmmmmm


Chicken nuggets........


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2020158 said:


> Taco bell or chipotle hmmmmm


There's no chipolte in Alexandrea


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ok, I'll pass the info along.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2020160 said:


> Home made tacos here.


Always the best!


----------



## Bill1090

Green Grass;2020162 said:


> Chicken nuggets........


Mac n cheese with hot dogs here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Chinese take out.


----------



## Bill1090

Mmmmm cheerleaders!


----------



## CityGuy

Grilling in the rain sucks


----------



## qualitycut

Found a new authentic mexican place 5 blocks away. Trying that


----------



## qualitycut

Looks like that storm is going to Peter out before it gets to me


----------



## Ranger620

Norv!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2020174 said:


> Looks like that storm is going to Peter out before it gets to me


No ground zero?

Again....


----------



## Camden

C-R-A-Z-Y downpours up here tonight! They only lasted 10 minutes or so but it sure came down hard.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Lots of hail


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2020181 said:


> Lots of hail


Haven't had hail but man that second cell blew like crazy on its way across the lake. Wouldn't want to have been on Mille Lacs for that one.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2020183 said:


> Haven't had hail but man that second cell blew like crazy on its way across the lake. Wouldn't want to have been on Mille Lacs for that one.


My lake is 950 acres and it had 4'+ rollers on it


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2020185 said:


> My lake is 950 acres and it had 4'+ rollers on it


Thats some big waves for a small lake


----------



## Doughboy12

Myth Busters: Rock from lawnmower has more energy than a .357


----------



## Ranger620

Td. Bridgewater to Johnson


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2020185 said:


> My lake is 950 acres and it had 4'+ rollers on it


I wasn't on the down wind side of the lake....only halfway down.


----------



## Ranger620

Walsh just missed the extra point. He's now 2-5


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2020186 said:


> Thats some big waves for a small lake


It was crazy. I could have surfed


----------



## Drakeslayer

Polarismalibu;2020163 said:


> There's no chipolte in Alexandrea


There are Tacos at Lookers


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2020162 said:


> Chicken nuggets........


No pork chops?


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2020107 said:


> It is a 5 min walk from St. Mary's hospital and a 15 min walk from mayo


Ah I know roughly where your at them.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2020092 said:


> Alberta Canada today


Yes. Bring it on.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2020188 said:


> Myth Busters: Rock from lawnmower has more energy than a .357


Umm where have you been? Posted this a week ago


----------



## qualitycut

If the nascar race ended right now i wpuld win 10k on draft kings


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2020198 said:


> If the nascar race ended right now i wpuld win 10k on draft kings


You get better returns hoping I have retaining wall blocks cut.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2020197 said:


> Umm where have you been? Posted this a week ago


I thought I remembered that but didn't think you did the results. Just that it was on.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2020199 said:


> You get better returns hoping I have retaining wall blocks cut.


Haha it cost me 3 bucks so i wouldn't mind 10k


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2020197 said:


> Umm where have you been? Posted this a week ago


And it was originally on like 3 weeks ago... haha Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2020200 said:


> I thought I remembered that but didn't think you did the results. Just that it was on.


Dont you remeber jim trying to argue


----------



## SnowGuy73

Downpour....


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2020198 said:


> If the nascar race ended right now i wpuld win 10k on draft kings


Holy crap! How does it work? They keep pimping it on the NASCAR fantasy site


----------



## Doughboy12

Game on hold....pussies.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2020203 said:


> Dont you remeber jim trying to argue


I can't keep ALL the things Jim argues about straight...:laughing:


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;2020206 said:


> Game on hold....pussies.


No kidding 6:45 to the half just play on sissies


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2020206 said:


> Game on hold....pussies.


There was just a HUGE lightning bOlt there, now another HUGE one by Best Buy in Roseville.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2020205 said:


> Holy crap! How does it work? They keep pimping it on the NASCAR fantasy site


Pick 6 drivers and you get a budget and each driver costs x amount of money. Then they get points for different things.


----------



## Doughboy12

Fox can't get the signal out of the clouds....lol


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2020209 said:


> There was just a HUGE lightning bOlt there, now another HUGE one by Best Buy in Roseville.


You just out driving around or what?


----------



## unit28

PHP:







qualitycut;2020173 said:


> Found a new authentic mexican place 5 blocks away. Trying that


I miss the real authentic ..... tex-mex


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2020194 said:


> No pork chops?


Nope I went and did that 3E training.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2020212 said:


> You just out driving around or what?


Headed to BBY in Roseville, saw the bolt basically right at the stadium.

Pulled into BBY, it was bright enough it looked like professional photographers were taking a pic in the vehicle with instant thunder. We were certain there was going to be a fire.


----------



## albhb3

hmmm sure is empty at the stadium...omen for vikes fans by week 8 nothing to play for.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2020195 said:


> Ah I know roughly where your at them.


4 blocks north on 18 ave of Sargent's nursery on 2 st


----------



## albhb3

that snow in alberta looks wet and heavy


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2020214 said:


> Nope I went and did that 3E training.


What's that?


----------



## qualitycut

Wind was blowing the rain in the windows, so much for the nice breeze


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2020219 said:


> What's that?


It was a police, fire and ems active shooter drill.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We're gonna go see if we can get it to the Vikes without tickets.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2020203 said:


> Dont you remeber jim trying to argue


Go back and find the posts


----------



## Drakeslayer

albhb3;2020216 said:


> hmmm sure is empty at the stadium...omen for vikes fans by week 8 nothing to play for.


Beers sales will be huge tonight. Cut off is 3rd quarter.


----------



## CityGuy

The stadium is really empty now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We're IN!!!!!!


----------



## NorthernProServ

So far really liking the note 5!


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2020226 said:


> We're IN!!!!!!


Nice!!!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2020226 said:


> We're IN!!!!!!


Pics!!!!!!!!
Edit: ^ I see.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2020226 said:


> We're IN!!!!!!


Nice man!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We settled on the 25 yard line in the Vikes sideline.


----------



## CityGuy

Nice catch.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Norv!!!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2020234 said:


> We settled on the 25 yard line in the Vikes sideline.


So you can look at thier butts or what?


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2020237 said:


> So you can look at thier butts or what?


Wishing they were by the creek side  No good seats for free! Got the kids with ya?


----------



## TKLAWN

Polarismalibu;2020239 said:


> Wishing they were by the creek side  No good seats for free! Got the kids with ya?


Just leaving, raining again


----------



## CityGuy

Interception..............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2020239 said:


> Wishing they were by the creek side  No good seats for free! Got the kids with ya?


Yeah, my two boys and the oldest's friend.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2020241 said:


> Just leaving, raining again


Pansy..........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

They're still serving beer quality.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2020245 said:


> They're still serving beer quality.


Im laying in bed. Bed time


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2020244 said:


> Pansy..........


Kids are tired. And I have 8 more home homes and at least two playoff games too

Raining again BTW.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2020248 said:


> Kids are tired. And I have 8 more home homes and at least two playoff games too
> 
> Raining again BTW.


We decided to finally leave. We were here in t-shirts and shorts. Wind started to get cold.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2020243 said:


> Yeah, my two boys and the oldest's friend.


They should enjoy that!


----------



## Polarismalibu

So some guy that did two tours to Iraq is starting cafe in the bar up here. Apparently "he's more manly then anyone in here" Cafe about to her real in here. 

And no I'm not the one staring stuff it's the locals


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2020210 said:


> Pick 6 drivers and you get a budget and each driver costs x amount of money. Then they get points for different things.


That's pretty sweet, I already do that through nascar, I should try it


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2020226 said:


> We're IN!!!!!!


How the heck did you manage that?


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2020227 said:


> So far really liking the note 5!


Nice... I would like to get an s6 or note 5... or just a factory reset on my s5... we'll see...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2020253 said:


> How the heck did you manage that?


Decided we would just show up. Walked up to the entrance and seen they were checking tickets.

We just asked people who were leaving for their tickets. Once people seen it was kids, we could have had 20 tickets.

Walked in, looked for some empty areas, went down to row 23 and sat down.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2020255 said:


> Decided we would just show up. Walked up to the entrance and seen they were checking tickets.
> 
> We just asked people who were leaving for their tickets. Once people seen it was kids, we could have had 20 tickets.
> 
> Walked in, looked for some empty areas, went down to row 23 and sat down.


That's sweet! I'm sure the kids loved it!


----------



## Polarismalibu

This guy is litterly going around to everyone trying to start a fight deliberately


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2020256 said:


> That's sweet! I'm sure the kids loved it!


They were shocked when we actually got in. 

Honestly I was too, a little bit.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2020258 said:


> They were shocked when we actually got in.
> 
> Honestly I was too, a little bit.


I was surprised to when you said you got it


----------



## SSS Inc.

Its cold out. Fyi


----------



## SnowGuy73

59° windy overcast.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Zero dew..


----------



## CityGuy

58° cloudy and breeze


----------



## SSS Inc.

Its practically raining in Eagan. So much for partly sunny.


----------



## Doughboy12

57 and overcast here.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;2020263 said:


> Its cold out. Fyi


just wait till Monday night

#footballweather


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2020257 said:


> This guy is litterly going around to everyone trying to start a fight deliberately


You have to realize what has happened to those guys, the government trains them to kill people and then the just throw them back into society with very very little support. The are always looking for that adrenaline rush they once got. Some xan handle it some can not. I know first hand. Had two cousins serve a few tours and were really in the front lines. One of them is like my brother and spent a year in prison because of getting in to some crap. Nicest guy you would ever meet but just couldn't figure out how to come back to a normal life.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2020266 said:


> Zero dew..


Was waiting for a frost report


----------



## banonea

Gun show and swap meet in Rochester today at the Gram Area for thise that are interested. Big annual show every year


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2020276 said:


> You have to realize what has happened to those guys, the government trains them to kill people and then the just throw them back into society with very very little support. The are always looking for that adrenaline rush they once got. Some xan handle it some can not. I know first hand. Had two cousins serve a few tours and were really in the front lines. One of them is like my brother and spent a year in prison because of getting in to some crap. Nicest guy you would ever meet but just couldn't figure out how to come back to a normal life.


This...........


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2020277 said:


> Was waiting for a frost report


How bout a barro line report

. IT WILL BE A BIT BREEZY YET ON MONDAY AS THE LOW MOVES EAST AND THE HIGH PRESSURE SYSTEM MOVES IN ACROSS THE DAKOTAS AND WESTERN MN. BOTH MONDAY AND TUESDAY MORNING WILL BE ON THE COOL SIDE WITH SOME AREAS SEEING LOW IN THE MID 40S.

Map I posted yesterday showed a good vortex of cool can air
dropping down Monday

the barroclinic zone, blue line makes a good drop towards the surface
. Not close enough for frost conditions though
per GEM metgen


----------



## unit28

banonea;2020278 said:


> Gun show and swap meet in Rochester today at the Gram Area for thise that are interested. Big annual show every year


nice........


----------



## albhb3

perfect duck hunting weather


----------



## unit28

albhb3;2020282 said:


> perfect duck hunting weather


I will be dove hunting in a few days myself


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Is the grass dry yet?


----------



## CityGuy

Had to put a sweatshirt on. Little chilly.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2020284 said:


> Is the grass dry yet?


.not today


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Put on the lined jeans this morning. About 10 hours of just sitting on a ZTR today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Half inch here last night.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Feels like corn combining weather


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;2020293 said:


> Half inch here last night.


just under 1.5 a couple of trees down around the hood too could hear them snappin last night


----------



## Bill1090

Calling for mid to upper 70's all week. I'm sick of summer.


----------



## Bill1090

61* and cloudy. 

120 days till winter.


----------



## banonea

Damm


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;2020294 said:


> Feels like corn combining weather


Beans turning attm


----------



## albhb3

banonea;2020298 said:


> Damm


that's the reaction after buying the first box of ammo.... whats that a 15000 dollar gun could do a little damage I supposeThumbs Up


----------



## albhb3

Bill1090;2020296 said:


> Calling for mid to upper 70's all week. I'm sick of summer.


at least its not 90s


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2020298 said:


> Damm


Nice......


----------



## CityGuy

Hey SSS, maybe Coach, want to seal the driveway. Was hoping for today but can says needs to stay above 60° at night. Temps at night next few days look like upper 40's, any thoughts on go, no go?


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;2020297 said:


> 61* and cloudy.
> 
> 120 days till winter.


123 days until Christmas.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

20 mph with a little drizzle. Yay.


----------



## Camden

CityGuy;2020304 said:


> Hey SSS, maybe Coach, want to seal the driveway. Was hoping for today but can says needs to stay above 60° at night. Temps at night next few days look like upper 40's, any thoughts on go, no go?


The warmer the better. You'll get better adhesion and quicker drying. Personally, I'd wait until it was sunny and nicer. 
You can always do some prep work though. Do your deep cleaning today so that when you're ready to seal all you'll need to do is tidy it up a little.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2020276 said:


> You have to realize what has happened to those guys, the government trains them to kill people and then the just throw them back into society with very very little support. The are always looking for that adrenaline rush they once got. Some xan handle it some can not. I know first hand. Had two cousins serve a few tours and were really in the front lines. One of them is like my brother and spent a year in prison because of getting in to some crap. Nicest guy you would ever meet but just couldn't figure out how to come back to a normal life.


I kinda figured that was the deal. It was actually pretty sad to watch


----------



## banonea

My new toy.....


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;2020307 said:


> The warmer the better. You'll get better adhesion and quicker drying. Personally, I'd wait until it was sunny and nicer.
> You can always do some prep work though. Do your deep cleaning today so that when you're ready to seal all you'll need to do is tidy it up a little.


Ok that's what I was thinking. Pressure washed the drive on friday with a cleaner and then just water to rinse. I'll wait until nxt weekend and hope it warms up by then.

Thanks.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2020296 said:


> Calling for mid to upper 70's all week. I'm sick of summer.


Views won't be too good this week


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;2020299 said:


> Beans turning attm


Not here.....


----------



## Green Grass

I see coach is having a fire sale


----------



## Camden

Green Grass;2020321 said:


> I see coach is having a fire sale


LOL! I'm buying more guns, not selling.


----------



## CityGuy

This weather just makes me want to take a nap.


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;2020322 said:


> LOL! I'm buying more guns, not selling.


I found your equipment for sale now I am trying to spread rumors :laughing:


----------



## Camden

Green Grass;2020324 said:


> I found your equipment for sale now I am trying to spread rumors :laughing:


So are you the guy who called me yesterday to ask if my 8'6" MVP would fit onto his Chevy Colorado? LOL


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;2020325 said:


> So are you the guy who called me yesterday to ask if my 8'6" MVP would fit onto his Chevy Colorado? LOL


No but will it fit my Geo Metro?


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2020276 said:


> You have to realize what has happened to those guys, the government trains them to kill people and then the just throw them back into society with very very little support. The are always looking for that adrenaline rush they once got. Some xan handle it some can not. I know first hand. Had two cousins serve a few tours and were really in the front lines. One of them is like my brother and spent a year in prison because of getting in to some crap. Nicest guy you would ever meet but just couldn't figure out how to come back to a normal life.


This... It's pretty sad what our government does post-deployment...


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2020304 said:


> Hey SSS, maybe Coach, want to seal the driveway. Was hoping for today but can says needs to stay above 60° at night. Temps at night next few days look like upper 40's, any thoughts on go, no go?


I think you answered that one yourself...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2020325 said:


> So are you the guy who called me yesterday to ask if my 8'6" MVP would fit onto his Chevy Colorado? LOL


Haha, now that's a good one!


----------



## Camden

Green Grass;2020326 said:


> No but will it fit my Geo Metro?


Add timbrens and crack up your torsion bars.


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;2020330 said:


> Add timbrens and crack up your torsion bars.


Perfect! will you Finance I can pay like $10 a month.


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;2020329 said:


> Haha, now that's a good one!


14 minute phone call too. He talked to me about all these different scenarios and I could not get him off the phone. He said he's got a "big" driveway to do (12' x 80'). That's the downside of selling on CL, you just never know who's going to call.


----------



## banonea

Now I got to go back and buy ammo. Thought I had a butt load of 9mm but it id 40 mm I got a ton of.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;2020296 said:


> Calling for mid to upper 70's all week. I'm sick of summer.


This.......


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;2020313 said:


> My new toy.....


You'll like that gun. I got it in a 9mm. It's fun for just screwing around.


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;2020304 said:


> Hey SSS, maybe Coach, want to seal the driveway. Was hoping for today but can says needs to stay above 60° at night. Temps at night next few days look like upper 40's, any thoughts on go, no go?


I would have sealed it today. it would be dry before dark


----------



## IDST

banonea;2020313 said:


> My new toy.....


I have a hi-Point 40 pistol that shoots as good as any pistol i've shot. 2000 rounds and not a problem.


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;2020338 said:


> You'll like that gun. I got it in a 9mm. It's fun for just screwing around.


That is what I just got. I got the pistol as well. nice guns, little to no kick


----------



## banonea

jagext;2020340 said:


> I have a hi-Point 40 pistol that shoots as good as any pistol i've shot. 2000 rounds and not a problem.


I got the 9mm and the 45 both, same thing, over 1000 rounds no problem


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;2020339 said:


> I would have sealed it today. it would be dry before dark


Crap. Oh well. Next weekend I guess.


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;2020345 said:


> Crap. Oh well. Next weekend I guess.


Warmer is better but these temps are ok. We put down a few thousand gallons today.


----------



## albhb3

Jordy nelson out for season torn acl son of a


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;2020347 said:


> Jordy nelson out for season torn acl son of a


Hopefully no one sees that before our fantasy fb draft in a couple hours


----------



## Bill1090

albhb3;2020347 said:


> Jordy nelson out for season torn acl son of a


Time to start drinking the purple kool aid?


----------



## albhb3

Bill1090;2020349 said:


> Time to start drinking the purple kool aid?


hell no the pack will still take the division by 2 or 3


----------



## TKLAWN

albhb3;2020347 said:


> Jordy nelson out for season torn acl son of a


Perfect!

Skol Vikes!


----------



## albhb3

TKLAWN;2020354 said:


> Perfect!
> 
> Skol Vikes!


be careful what you wish for.....adams is gonna be a beast


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm a loser. Going home. This wind is as annoying as hell to work in.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2020357 said:


> I'm a loser. Going home. This wind is as annoying as hell to work in.


Your right about 1 of them.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Grass sure shot up again...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2020360 said:


> Your right about 1 of them.


Yep, already home.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2020362 said:


> Grass sure shot up again...


Yea it did, cafe


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2020362 said:


> Grass sure shot up again...


I just mowed Friday and it needs it again.


----------



## CityGuy

I think the dumb neighbor with the dog that used to crap in my yard has gone off the deep end. He is mowing his yard for the 3rd time today.


----------



## TKLAWN

albhb3;2020355 said:


> be careful what you wish for.....adams is gonna be a beast


Rodgers makes all of his receivers look better than they actually are.

That being said Adams is definitely not Jordy caliber!


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;2020372 said:


> I think the dumb neighbor with the dog that used to crap in my yard has gone off the deep end. He is mowing his yard for the 3rd time today.


it happens


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2020374 said:


> Rodgers makes all of his receivers look better than they actually are.
> 
> That being said Adams is definitely not Jordy caliber!


Someone took him first round oops i snaged cob up in the 2nd


----------



## SnowGuy73

Beautiful night for a bon fire.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;2020390 said:


> Beautiful night for a bon fire.


That it would be but I am going to bed instead.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;2020391 said:


> That it would be but I am going to bed instead.


That sounds good too.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2020391 said:


> That it would be but I am going to bed instead.


This.........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We're going to Famous Dave's.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Those of you with a f550 how many tons can you legally put in the dump box?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Temps are coming down for this week!

Trend or mirage?


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2020397 said:


> Those of you with a f550 how many tons can you legally put in the dump box?


Depends on the year. I think they started off with 17,500 gvwr and new ones are closer to 20. 
I think if I remember correctly I can get about 3-4 in mine no plow. I believe the truck is around 9000 ish


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2020399 said:


> Depends on the year. I think they started off with 17,500 gvwr and new ones are closer to 20.
> I think if I remember correctly I can get about 3-4 in mine no plow. I believe the truck is around 9000 ish


Thank you sir!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2020398 said:


> Temps are coming down for this week!
> 
> Trend or mirage?


Hopefully a trend, 70s in august would be awesome.


----------



## unit28

Pretty sure the metgens are trending
However..
Just have the humidity Rollercoaster and then mild temps eow.

Last week showed 90* on the 29th and then a sharp drop


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2020390 said:


> Beautiful night for a bon fire.


Already going as we are camping for the week


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Pretty cool out


----------



## unit28

Love high school football

My old school is going to California for their second scrimmage


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;2020406 said:


> Pretty cool out


Mid 40's tomorrow night


----------



## Drakeslayer

Polarismalibu;2020397 said:


> Those of you with a f550 how many tons can you legally put in the dump box?


5 tons. Our Dodges empty with an 11' stainless box are around 11,000# empty.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Drakeslayer;2020412 said:


> 5 tons. Our Dodges empty with an 11' stainless box are around 11,000# empty.


That's in the summer, winter in the middle of night it holds 7-8 ton.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2020413 said:


> That's in the summer, winter in the middle of night it holds 7-8 ton.


Why would that be??? I would think the trucks could carry less with the snow/ice buildup under the underbody.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2020396 said:


> We're going to Famous Dave's.


Ha, just got back from the one in Minnetonka off of 7


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2020402 said:


> Hopefully a trend, 70s in august would be awesome.


Would it ever.

What a nice night out.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;2020413 said:


> That's in the summer, winter in the middle of night it holds 7-8 ton.


That's about all I want it for is winter.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2020416 said:


> Why would that be??? I would think the trucks could carry less with the snow/ice buildup under the underbody.


Have you seen our homemade coal chute? By the time it gets to the first site it has 5 ton in it.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2020420 said:


> Have you seen our homemade coal chute? By the time it gets to the first site it has 5 ton in it.


As long as someone doesn't back it over a curb on the way.


----------



## CityGuy

Well that was fun.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2020413 said:


> That's in the summer, winter in the middle of night it holds 7-8 ton.


Hahaha, for sure


----------



## cbservicesllc

Well I'll just go cafe myself right over here...

http://universalfreepress.com/landscaper-finds-more-than-a-happy-meal-at-mcdonalds/


----------



## Ranger620

Drakeslayer;2020413 said:


> That's in the summer, winter in the middle of night it holds 7-8 ton.


There is this happening^^^^^^


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2020426 said:


> Well I'll just go cafe myself right over here...
> 
> http://universalfreepress.com/landscaper-finds-more-than-a-happy-meal-at-mcdonalds/


I would have charged extra for hand grenade removal


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;2020420 said:


> Have you seen our homemade coal chute? By the time it gets to the first site it has 5 ton in it.


Turn that in as damage from the curb


----------



## CityGuy

55° partly cloudy


----------



## Polarismalibu

I supose I should probably go take a couple hour nap just realized it's after 5. Thought it was like midnight oops


----------



## CityGuy

Breezy out again.


----------



## SnowGuy73

54° clear breezy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Zero dew..


----------



## snowman55

you can find whatever forecast you want this year. I'll go on a limb 65" this year.







[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## CityGuy

Sure feels like fall out.


----------



## CityGuy

Guess I'll have to get the winter gear back out and bring it back work.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like my back yard grew another inch over night.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Barlow shows 87° for Sunday...


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;2020450 said:


> Barlow shows 87° for Sunday...


Cody and nws show low 80s.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/for/5187719652.html

My dump trailer is live on CL if anyone is interested. Brakes work, all tires have warranty from Discount Tire. I would let the buyer use my phone number for the road hazard warranty.

I also have a leaf box I would let go as well as a custom made rack for a TRUCK loader that bolts onto the tongue.

Not sure if I'll sell the truck loader too, or if I'm going to try to mount it on my flatbed trailer.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2020447 said:


> Looks like my back yard grew another inch over night.


Wonderful.........


----------



## qualitycut

Got to be a little wind chill today


----------



## qualitycut

Having a hard time to get motivated enough to walk out the door this morning


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drizzle/rain in Pine City.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2020430 said:


> Turn that in as damage from the curb


Unfortunately I think that was a different truck


----------



## cbservicesllc

snowman55;2020444 said:


> you can find whatever forecast you want this year. I'll go on a limb 65" this year.
> 
> View attachment 145327
> [/ATTACH][/ATTACH]
> View attachment 145328


Ain't that the truth... I'm going 47", average year...


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2020463 said:


> Having a hard time to get motivated enough to walk out the door this morning


Yeah its cold...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Have the heat on in the camper for the "kids"


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Stocks down over 1000 points at one point


----------



## Drakeslayer

jimslawnsnow;2020472 said:


> Stocks down over 1000 points at one point


sounds like a good time to buy


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Drakeslayer;2020473 said:


> sounds like a good time to buy


I wonder how low they'll go? I didn't hear ever bit of why they are falling, but they said that most Americans are borrowing more and more money


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2020477 said:


> I wonder how low they'll go? I didn't hear ever bit of why they are falling, but they said that most Americans are borrowing more and more money


Uncertainty in China's economy.


----------



## snowman55

jimslawnsnow;2020477 said:


> I wonder how low they'll go? I didn't hear ever bit of why they are falling, but they said that most Americans are borrowing more and more money


Paris, China, Iran, Iraq, Obama


----------



## jimslawnsnow

snowman55;2020479 said:


> Paris, China, Iran, Iraq, Obama


Most power countries then


----------



## qualitycut

snowman55;2020479 said:


> Paris, China, Iran, Iraq, Obama


Im sure bush is still to blame somehow. Come on


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dealer says they have my Ferris spreading grass out decently.

However, the belt "gets insanely hot". Most likely the reason we are dumping belts every 30 hours on average.

Gonna use the dealer's other 3200 tomorrow at a couple of schools and see what that Mower does, see if it's MY mower issue, or a 3200 mower issue.


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;2020426 said:


> Well I'll just go cafe myself right over here...
> 
> http://universalfreepress.com/landscaper-finds-more-than-a-happy-meal-at-mcdonalds/


"according to *Charlie Brown*, assistant chief for Thurmont's Guardian Hose Co."
:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Bill1090

Snowguy....


----------



## qualitycut

Grass is growing faster than it has all year.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2020503 said:


> Grass is growing faster than it has all year.


Cool grass does spike late summer into fall


----------



## CityGuy

This wind can die down anytime now.


----------



## mnlefty

Not a fun day to get wet playing with irrigation.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2020488 said:


> Dealer says they have my Ferris spreading grass out decently.
> 
> However, the belt "gets insanely hot". Most likely the reason we are dumping belts every 30 hours on average.
> 
> Gonna use the dealer's other 3200 tomorrow at a couple of schools and see what that Mower does, see if it's MY mower issue, or a 3200 mower issue.


One belt guard is not installed correctly imo


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;2020504 said:


> Cool grass does spike late summer into fall


Mow faster......


----------



## NorthernProServ

mnlefty;2020508 said:


> Not a fun day to get wet playing with irrigation.


That it is.....my Danner boots are soaked!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2020510 said:


> One belt guard is not installed correctly imo


All belt guard are off, IMO.


----------



## unit28

Not from #elnino

Cool Canadian air.... attm


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2020514 said:


> All belt guard are off, IMO.


No way....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;2020502 said:


> Snowguy....


I passed it along.

What did it need and what were you thinking?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Does a posting in a yard have to indicate company name/applicator? Isn't it just the MN generic sign you can get from JDL?


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;2020519 said:


> I passed it along.
> 
> What did it need and what were you thinking?


Carburetor rebuild 
Probably drain the gas tank (2-3 year old gas)
One rear cv boot has a hole.

Not a lot of money to do it, I just don't feel like screwing around with it.

$2500 obo.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2020521 said:


> Does a posting in a yard have to indicate company name/applicator? Isn't it just the MN generic sign you can get from JDL?


Unless it has changed, it's a city ordinance for posting. There isn't a state law.

However, if you post, it is to have company name and phone number. I always put the date as well.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2020525 said:


> Unless it has changed, it's a city ordinance for posting. There isn't a state law.
> 
> However, if you post, it is to have company name and phone number. I always put the date as well.


Yep...

18B.09 PESTICIDE APPLICATION IN CITIES.
Subdivision 1.Applicability. This section applies only to statutory and home rule charter cities that enact ordinances as provided in this section.

Subd. 2.Authority. Statutory and home rule charter cities may enact an ordinance containing the Previous pesticide application warning information contained in subdivision 3, including their own licensing, penalty, and enforcement provisions. Statutory and home rule charter cities may not enact an ordinance that contains more restrictive Previous pesticide Next application warning information than is contained in subdivision 3.

Subd. 3.*Warning signs for pesticide application.* (a) All commercial or noncommercial applicators who apply pesticides to turf areas must post or affix warning signs on the property where the pesticides are applied.
(b) Warning signs must project at least 18 inches above the top of the grass line. The warning signs must be of a material that is rain-resistant for at least a 48-hour period and must remain in place up to 48 hours from the time of initial application.
(c) The following information must be printed on the warning sign in contrasting colors and capitalized letters measuring at least one-half inch, or in another format approved by the commissioner. The sign must provide the following information:
(1) the name of the business organization, entity, or person applying the Previous pesticide Next ; and
(2) the following language: "This area chemically treated. Keep children and pets off until ...(date of safe entry)..." or a universally accepted symbol and text approved by the commissioner that is recognized as having the same meaning or intent as specified in this paragraph. The warning sign may include the name of the Previous pesticide used.
(d) The warning sign must be posted on a lawn or yard between two feet and five feet from the sidewalk or street. For parks, golf courses, athletic fields, playgrounds, or other similar recreational property, the warning signs must be posted immediately adjacent to areas within the property where pesticides have been applied and at or near the entrances to the property.


----------



## CityGuy

What a cluster of a day. Can we just call it good and start tomorrow?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;2020524 said:


> Carburetor rebuild
> Probably drain the gas tank (2-3 year old gas)
> One rear cv boot has a hole.
> 
> Not a lot of money to do it, I just don't feel like screwing around with it.
> 
> $2500 obo.


Copy that.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2020532 said:


> What a cluster of a day. Can we just call it good and start tomorrow?


True that!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

snowman55;2020479 said:


> Paris, China, Iran, Iraq, Obama


Pretty much...


----------



## qualitycut

Today was great, mowed by myself wind blew most of the clippings around and it was nice and cool out.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Oh all the things I could say to him during a roast


----------



## Camden

Do any of you know of a source to rent a large post pounder? Preferably pneumatic but I could make a hydraulic one work too. It needs to be able to drive in 5" pipe.


----------



## qualitycut

Im going to flip. This 15 year old is getting his haircut and his mom keeps saying its not short enough. Then he gets product put in and gets cleaned up and then she says to cut more off. I wonder id he can wipe his own ass


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2020542 said:


> Do any of you know of a source to rent a large post pounder? Preferably pneumatic but I could make a hydraulic one work too. It needs to be able to drive in 5" pipe.


Yea she works over on lake street.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2020545 said:


> Yea she works over on lake street.


Haha

That was good


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2020545 said:


> Yea she works over on lake street.


:laughing: Thumbs Up :salute:


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2020545 said:


> Yea she works over on lake street.


Hahah! That was a good one


----------



## Bill1090

Time for a nap!


----------



## TKLAWN

Bill1090;2020555 said:


> Time for a nap!


What the?!


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2020557 said:


> What the?!


I wouldn't be able to sleep tonight


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ummm...probably should have listed my dump trailer for more.


----------



## Bill1090

TKLAWN;2020557 said:


> What the?!


Yeah it didn't work. I just wanted to play government employee for a day!

No offense Citydude.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2020564 said:


> Ummm...probably should have listed my dump trailer for more.


Lots of emails and phone calls?


----------



## Bill1090

The chick from the new show TWC has isn't a terrible sight. That accent kinda does it for me.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2020564 said:


> Ummm...probably should have listed my dump trailer for more.


They just want to see the famous LwnMwrMan compound!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;2020568 said:


> Lots of emails and phone calls?


Yeah. I was at the mower dealer today, and there was a guy there with Load Trail.

I was extremely tempted to park mine next to the LT and take some pics so no one can argue or ask why I'm trying to get almost what a new LT is. They aren't even close in build quality.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2020564 said:


> Ummm...probably should have listed my dump trailer for more.


Unfortunately most of them probably are dreamers. I once posted a old school COE chassis that sat in our yard for years. $500.00. You should have seen the tire kickers for that one. One guy was talking about getting a loan! Finally ended up giving it to a guy for free that we had sold some old trucks to years before. I could have scrapped it for $500 but he actually drove it away.

***This is also why I will be having an auction once things slow down. K-bid it is.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2020571 said:


> Yeah. I was at the mower dealer today, and there was a guy there with Load Trail.
> 
> I was extremely tempted to park mine next to the LT and take some pics so no one can argue or ask why I'm trying to get almost what a new LT is. They aren't even close in build quality.


I sold my pj 6 years after i bought it for 600 less than i paid. Sell it to a Mexican


----------



## qualitycut

I can fit back into size 34 jeans. Geez single life is treating me good


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2020564 said:


> Ummm...probably should have listed my dump trailer for more.


CL, if they even show up!


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2020532 said:


> What a cluster of a day. Can we just call it good and start tomorrow?


^^^^^^^^^THIS x1000^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;2020579 said:


> ^^^^^^^^^THIS x1000^^^^^^^^^^


Man....you guys must have had it bad. I feel better now. The worst part of my day besides learning we're working for the worst customer in our 55 year history was deciding what snacks to buy at the Old Colony gas station off 94 and Washington. I think tomorrow I might need to stop into BJ's Topless bar for lunch. Here's hoping tomorrow is better for you guys.


----------



## qualitycut

South Park has to be the most clever show ever.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2020581 said:


> Man....you guys must have had it bad. I feel better now. The worst part of my day besides learning we're working for the worst customer in our 55 year history was deciding what snacks to buy at the Old Colony gas station off 94 and Washington. I think tomorrow I might need to stop into BJ's Topless bar for lunch. Here's hoping tomorrow is better for you guys.


Worst part of my day was I had to come home and change out a contact and then had to go clothes shopping.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2020583 said:


> Worst part of my day was I had to come home and change out a contact and then had to go clothes shopping.


That's horrible! You should get Lasik. Thumbs Up


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2020571 said:


> Yeah. I was at the mower dealer today, and there was a guy there with Load Trail.
> 
> I was extremely tempted to park mine next to the LT and take some pics so no one can argue or ask why I'm trying to get almost what a new LT is. They aren't even close in build quality.


Felling is just over built. My skid trailer is like that too. Not that my load trail is under built at all


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2020582 said:


> South Park has to be the most clever show ever.


Very educational


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2020582 said:


> South Park has to be the most clever show ever.


What did they do now??


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;2020590 said:


> Felling is just over built. My skid trailer is like that too. Not that my load trail is under built at all


Towmasters are overbuilt but awesome. Felling is just about right. The rest are cheap imitations.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2020575 said:


> I can fit back into size 34 jeans. Geez single life is treating me good


Ive tried like crazy and I cant get past a size 34 no matter how much or what I eat


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2020598 said:


> Ive tried like crazy and I cant get past a size 34 no matter how much or what I eat


I could hardly fit in to 36s this spring. All these girls now a days are about fitness and crap.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Trailer talk... Start at the bottom of the post and read up....

The VIN plate would have to show a 14,000lb GVWR. Then the combination would be under 26,000lb., so yes as long as the actual weight did not exceed 26,000lbs, a class D would work.

Rick

From: Me
Sent: Monday, August 24, 2015 14:30
To: *DPS_Patrol cmvinfo
Subject: RE: GVW rating for a trailer.

Rick,

If this trailer was retagged at 14,000 lbs, pulled by a pickup with a GVW of 11,500, then a Class D can pull the trailer commercially, correct?

A medical card would still be necessary obviously.

Thank you,
Jeremy

On August 24, 2015 1:21:15 PM CDT, *DPS_Patrol cmvinfo <[email protected]> wrote:
Jeremy,

You would use the 16,000lb GVWR. A class A CDL would be required for driver.

Rick Fjestad
Commercial Vehicle Inspector
Red River Weigh Station
Moorhead, MN
Info Line 651-405-6196 Opt.3 & Opt.3

From: Me
Sent: Monday, August 24, 2015 13:15
To: *DPS_Patrol cmvinfo
Subject: GVW rating for a trailer.

Attached is a manufacturer's plate on a dump trailer.

The axle ratings are 7,000 each (tandem) but the tag says 16,000 gross.

At a road side inspection, would this trailer be calculated at 14,000 gross (pulled by a 11,500 gross 1 ton pickup) for a total of 25,500 or 16,000 gross, for a total of 27,500 gross.

Licensing of a driver is in question here.

Thank you,


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2020601 said:


> Trailer talk... Start at the bottom of the post and read up....
> 
> The VIN plate would have to show a 14,000lb GVWR. Then the combination would be under 26,000lb., so yes as long as the actual weight did not exceed 26,000lbs, a class D would work.
> 
> Rick
> 
> From: Me
> Sent: Monday, August 24, 2015 14:30
> To: *DPS_Patrol cmvinfo
> Subject: RE: GVW rating for a trailer.
> 
> Rick,
> 
> If this trailer was retagged at 14,000 lbs, pulled by a pickup with a GVW of 11,500, then a Class D can pull the trailer commercially, correct?
> 
> A medical card would still be necessary obviously.
> 
> Thank you,
> Jeremy
> 
> On August 24, 2015 1:21:15 PM CDT, *DPS_Patrol cmvinfo <[email protected]> wrote:
> Jeremy,
> 
> You would use the 16,000lb GVWR. A class A CDL would be required for driver.
> 
> Rick Fjestad
> Commercial Vehicle Inspector
> Red River Weigh Station
> Moorhead, MN
> Info Line 651-405-6196 Opt.3 & Opt.3
> 
> From: Me
> Sent: Monday, August 24, 2015 13:15
> To: *DPS_Patrol cmvinfo
> Subject: GVW rating for a trailer.
> 
> Attached is a manufacturer's plate on a dump trailer.
> 
> The axle ratings are 7,000 each (tandem) but the tag says 16,000 gross.
> 
> At a road side inspection, would this trailer be calculated at 14,000 gross (pulled by a 11,500 gross 1 ton pickup) for a total of 25,500 or 16,000 gross, for a total of 27,500 gross.
> 
> Licensing of a driver is in question here.
> 
> Thank you,


And now ask another cvi and you would get the opposite answer.


----------



## qualitycut

Sundays high down to 79


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2020604 said:


> Sundays high down to 79


Bel says 85


----------



## CityGuy

52° clear

Little wind.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;2020581 said:


> Man....you guys must have had it bad. I feel better now. The worst part of my day besides learning we're working for the worst customer in our 55 year history was deciding what snacks to buy at the Old Colony gas station off 94 and Washington. I think tomorrow I might need to stop into BJ's Topless bar for lunch. Here's hoping tomorrow is better for you guys.


Bj's use to have a good hot beef sandwich


----------



## Bill1090

56*

Cloudy


----------



## SnowGuy73

55° light breeze, few clouds.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light dew..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2020619 said:


> Bj's use to have a good hot beef sandwich


Sure they did.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2020619 said:


> Bj's use to have a good hot beef sandwich


Im sure the fish tacos are better.


----------



## qualitycut

Subways new biscuit breakfast sandwiches are pretty good


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Sven shows 3.09" of rain for me through Friday night


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2020647 said:


> Sven shows 3.09" of rain for me through Friday night


Great. ..........


----------



## qualitycut

Works actually enjoyable when it's cool like this.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2020647 said:


> Sven shows 3.09" of rain for me through Friday night


If only it was snow.


----------



## unit28

Peru says it will not host the 2016 Dakar Rally due to concerns 

about the El Nino weather phenomenon.





Organisers say*Peru believes El Nino will be particularly violent there and it wishes to have all emergency services available to respond to it.

The rally, billed as the world's toughest race, was due to begin in the Peruvian capital on 3 January. It will now be held in Argentina and Bolivia.


----------



## unit28

Snowed last night........more on the way


----------



## Bill1090

unit28;2020672 said:


> Peru says it will not host the 2016 Dakar Rally due to concerns
> 
> about the El Nino weather phenomenon.
> 
> Organisers say*Peru believes El Nino will be particularly violent there and it wishes to have all emergency services available to respond to it.
> 
> The rally, billed as the world's toughest race, was due to begin in the Peruvian capital on 3 January. It will now be held in Argentina and Bolivia.


Isn't El Niño just a weather pattern? They make it seem like it will be a 100 day storm!


----------



## CityGuy

Turning into a nice day.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2020658 said:


> Works actually enjoyable when it's cool like this.


Still in a hoodie here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;2020679 said:


> Still in a hoodie here


Got my lined jeans and a lined flannel on.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2020682 said:


> Got my lined jeans and a lined flannel on.


It's nice out now


----------



## Bill1090

You guys are nuts! Freaking hot out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;2020693 said:


> You guys are nuts! Freaking hot out.


This...

In the sun.


----------



## qualitycut

Awesome so my mower was supposed to go on my company credit and its on my personal credit.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2020715 said:


> Awesome so my mower was supposed to go on my company credit and its on my personal credit.


Your tax lady will have fun with that...lol


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2020718 said:


> Your tax lady will have fun with that...lol


That doesn't matter, my trucks on my personal credit. More just pissed because thats more stuff on my personal report.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2020684 said:


> It's nice out now


My lined flannel is off.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2020718 said:


> Your tax lady will have fun with that...lol


Everything I own is in my name, my wife's name, my dad's name, or any combination thereof.

I don't have anything in a company name.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2020719 said:


> That doesn't matter, my trucks on my personal credit. More just pissed because thats more stuff on my personal report.


That's what killed me years ago. Slowly dug out of the hole, now everything that is in my wife's/dad's name has them in the high 700's-800's.

Mine, eh...still too much debt to income ratio for most I guess.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2020724 said:


> Everything I own is in my name, my wife's name, my dad's name, or any combination thereof.
> 
> I don't have anything in a company name.


Same... minus one truck I bought with the company...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2020730 said:


> That's what killed me years ago. Slowly dug out of the hole, now everything that is in my wife's/dad's name has them in the high 700's-800's.
> 
> Mine, eh...still too much debt to income ratio for most I guess.


That's because all of us business owners are losers and can't make a buck, duh...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Used the dealer's mower today. Same issue as mine. Same results.

Sent about 20 pics to the dealer and service department. Basically told them the mower is useless.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2020724 said:


> Everything I own is in my name, my wife's name, my dad's name, or any combination thereof.
> 
> I don't have anything in a company name.


This minus my dad's name


----------



## Green Grass

Anyone going on Friday?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;2020750 said:


> Anyone going on Friday?


I thought we were all going Saturday to plow people off Snelling


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2020715 said:


> Awesome so my mower was supposed to go on my company credit and its on my personal credit.


How can that even get mixed up?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2020746 said:


> Used the dealer's mower today. Same issue as mine. Same results.
> 
> Sent about 20 pics to the dealer and service department. Basically told them the mower is useless.


Are you going full speed when your mowing?


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2020756 said:


> How can that even get mixed up?


Idk I was supposed to be a guarantor on the account so idk. O well. Just build my personal credit I guess.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2020763 said:


> Are you going full speed when your mowing?


Took pics @ 13 mph, 8 mph, 6,4,2 mph. All the same results.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Stopped at the Exmark dealer to check on my mower. New crate engine showed up today. 

Watch for a 2013 Exmark with 1114 hours on the mower, 3 hours on the engine for sale on CL on Thursday for $6500.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2020746 said:


> Used the dealer's mower today. Same issue as mine. Same results.
> 
> Sent about 20 pics to the dealer and service department. Basically told them the mower is useless.


The Ferris? Belts too?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2020750 said:


> Anyone going on Friday?


Yep, all day, you?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2020772 said:


> The Ferris? Belts too?


Belts didn't break on theirs the 5.5 hours I put on the engine meter.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2020771 said:


> Stopped at the Exmark dealer to check on my mower. New crate engine showed up today.
> 
> Watch for a 2013 Exmark with 1114 hours on the mower, 3 hours on the engine for sale on CL on Thursday for $6500.


What are you going to buy since you're to good for everything?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2020776 said:


> What are you going to buy since you're to good for everything?


Something non fuel injected, non big block.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2020750 said:


> Anyone going on Friday?


I'll be there early with the family.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2020773 said:


> Yep, all day, you?


Yep with my son maybe my wife to


----------



## albhb3

Green Grass;2020750 said:


> Anyone going on Friday?


don't go ever its a joke


----------



## qualitycut

Hotties galore at the mall


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We MIGHT be there Friday.

Depends on the rain, depends on what my employee that texted "are you home, I want to talk to you" has to say.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sounds like my trailer is headed down the road. I KNEW I should have asked for more. Guy is on his way over from Maple Grove, had to stop at the bank first.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2020789 said:


> Hotties galore at the mall


Had to go stock up on skinny jeans?


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2020797 said:


> We MIGHT be there Friday.
> 
> Depends on the rain, depends on what my employee that texted "are you home, I want to talk to you" has to say.


Meteogram is going up for Friday!


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2020799 said:


> Sounds like my trailer is headed down the road. I KNEW I should have asked for more. Guy is on his way over from Maple Grove, had to stop at the bank first.


CB getting a new toy??


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;2020805 said:


> CB getting a new toy??


I saw one of his trucks /dump trailer at the MG dump about 5 o'clock


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2020801 said:


> Had to go stock up on skinny jeans?


Hot date tomorrow


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2020805 said:


> CB getting a new toy??


Unfortunately no... He had me on the hook, but the fundage just wasn't quite there yet... Good deal


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;2020808 said:


> I saw one of his trucks /dump trailer at the MG dump about 5 o'clock


I was in there 12 times today can't believe I didn't see any of you


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2020812 said:


> Unfortunately no... He had me on the hook, but the fundage just wasn't quite there yet... Good deal


Especially cause it was $1,000 less than what this guy is paying.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2020812 said:


> Unfortunately no... He had me on the hook, but the fundage just wasn't quite there yet... Good deal


Yeah that fundage thing is a pain lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/cto/5190559734.html

Any takers?


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2020818 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/cto/5190559734.html
> 
> Any takers?


If you throw in one of the plows I'll take it.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2020818 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/cto/5190559734.html
> 
> Any takers?


Nice finger

Edit: hiding the plate?


----------



## Camden

NorthernProServ;2020823 said:


> Edit: hiding the plate?


I think that's what he's doing?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2020822 said:


> If you throw in one of the plows I'll take it.


He could keep the boss and throw the western off new truck on there and you both win


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;2020823 said:


> Nice finger
> 
> Edit: hiding the plate?


Pretty sure that's what he is doing.


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;2020826 said:


> He could keep the boss and throw the western off new truck on there and you both win


Yes! I like that idea. Lawnmowerdude I have ca$h!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2020822 said:


> If you throw in one of the plows I'll take it.


Nothing is free in this world. You know that Coach.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Trailer is gone.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2020826 said:


> He could keep the boss and throw the western off new truck on there and you both win


He can buy this truck and buy the MVP for $5,000 and we are good to go. I'll keep the Boss.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2020835 said:


> Trailer is gone.


Meet you at the king in 40?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2020842 said:


> Meet you at the king in 40?


Pfffttt...if I wasn't so tired, I'd be on my way to Running Aces.


----------



## unit28

metgen I looked at last week had friday @ 90f, with a sharp drop Saturday.....that's my long range go to

both NAM and GFS models on UCAR tonight have Friday below 82f here. w[higher temps far west

hearing cicadas going crazy this afternoon oh boy

nice pool of cooler air per gfs friday


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2020845 said:


> metgen I looked at last week had friday @ 90f, with a sharp drop Saturday.....that's my long range go to
> 
> both NAM and GFS models on UCAR tonight have Friday below 82f here. w[higher temps far west
> 
> hearing cicadas going crazy this afternoon oh boy
> 
> nice pool of cooler air per gfs friday


I'm okay with that!


----------



## SnowGuy73

EAB in Scott county now...


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2020724 said:


> Everything I own is in my name, my wife's name, my dad's name, or any combination thereof.
> 
> I don't have anything in a company name.


Same here.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2020859 said:


> EAB in Scott county now...


EAB? What's that in suvilian?


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2020866 said:


> EAB? What's that in suvilian?


Emerald Ash Borer...


----------



## snowman55

Any one ever send crews out of state for a project? What kind of premium do you put on such a job to make it worth your while?


----------



## qualitycut

snowman55;2020868 said:


> Any one ever send crews out of state for a project? What kind of premium do you put on such a job to make it worth your while?


What state? Can I go with?


----------



## Ranger620

snowman55;2020868 said:


> Any one ever send crews out of state for a project? What kind of premium do you put on such a job to make it worth your while?


Different line of work but I went to ND I could purty much charge what I wanted. Herd of a few landscapers out there said what they make on one job out there it takes 3 here. Market dropped where I was otherwise I'd go back, money was ridiculous out there.


----------



## Polarismalibu

snowman55;2020868 said:


> Any one ever send crews out of state for a project? What kind of premium do you put on such a job to make it worth your while?


We went to nd a few times. Could charge almost whatever to a reasonable point


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2020871 said:


> Different line of work but I went to ND I could purty much charge what I wanted. Herd of a few landscapers out there said what they make on one job out there it takes 3 here. Market dropped where I was otherwise I'd go back, money was ridiculous out there.


All very true. Was awesome till it all tanked. I would've to go back for just one more job like what we were doing.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2020874 said:


> All very true. Was awesome till it all tanked. I would've to go back for just one more job like what we were doing.


There are still places that are doing well. There's a north metro landscape company/supply place that still go out there. Not sure what part he's in but he's one of the guys that said 3-1 profit wise.


----------



## Camden

snowman55;2020868 said:


> Any one ever send crews out of state for a project? What kind of premium do you put on such a job to make it worth your while?


I do it all the time. I take care of 60 banks that span throughout MN, WI, IA, ND and SD. Plus I have cell towers in those states as well (except SD).

I don't have any sort of up-charge whatsoever for the job itself but I do add $700/day for travel. That might sound nuts but by the time you pay for fuel, hotel, meals and wages you aren't out of line.

And before you take jobs out of state make sure your work comp policy covers you. Mine did not so I had to add that on (Westfield Insurance).


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2020876 said:


> There are still places that are doing well. There's a north metro landscape company/supply place that still go out there. Not sure what part he's in but he's one of the guys that said 3-1 profit wise.


Yeah it's nothing like it used to be. His numbers aren't off though


----------



## CityGuy

46° and clear


----------



## SnowGuy73

52° calm, few clouds.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Highs in the 80s next week. 

Yuck!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Heavy dew..


----------



## Bill1090

43*

A few clouds.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2020893 said:


> Highs in the 80s next week.
> 
> Yuck!


Heard 90's possible as well.


----------



## CityGuy

So I just heard from one of the mechanics that a dot inspector made a surprise stop and inspection at our shop yesterday. I did not know they could do that?


----------



## CityGuy

Heavy fog in areas.


----------



## IDST

How much trouble can you get in for hitting a car with a excavator bucket as they drive through your road closure? People are really starting to piss me off


----------



## Doughboy12

jagext;2020908 said:


> How much trouble can you get in for hitting a car with a excavator bucket as they drive through your road closure? People are really starting to piss me off


Depends on how deep a hole you dig to put them in...Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jagext;2020908 said:


> How much trouble can you get in for hitting a car with a excavator bucket as they drive through your road closure? People are really starting to piss me off


Didja call the cops?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2020918 said:


> Didja call the cops?


They probably wont do anything, some of the stories i have been hearing about crimes happening and cops not looking into them at all kind lost my faith in them as far as that goes.


----------



## IDST

Cops have to catch them in zone. Next person is getting blocked in and we'll take lunch till they get here.


----------



## CityGuy

jagext;2020908 said:


> How much trouble can you get in for hitting a car with a excavator bucket as they drive through your road closure? People are really starting to piss me off


Not sure but if the safety zone is set up legally it's a 300.00 fine minimum.


----------



## CityGuy

jagext;2020926 said:


> Cops have to catch them in zone. Next person is getting blocked in and we'll take lunch till they get here.


Ask them for extra patrol in the area.


----------



## Doughboy12

Don't head south on 52 today...Quality.


----------



## CityGuy

And now the broom has a flat tire shutting down the operation for a bit.


----------



## Ranger620

Reporter and camera man shot on live television in Virgina (state not the town) suspect on the run. Both didnt make it


----------



## unit28

Friday

Mostly cloudy with a 20 percent chance of showers and thunderstorms. Highs in the lower 70s. Southeast winds 5 to 10 mph.


attm......


----------



## unit28

Ranger620;2020938 said:


> Reporter and camera man shot on live television in Virgina (state not the town) suspect on the run. Both didnt make it


Sorry to hear that


----------



## mnlefty

Upper 30's this morning in Coach's area, can you confirm?


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;2020938 said:


> Reporter and camera man shot on live television in Virgina (state not the town) suspect on the run. Both didnt make it


Saw that. What is this world coming to?


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;2020938 said:


> Reporter and camera man shot on live television in Virgina (state not the town) suspect on the run. Both didnt make it


Just heard that. Very sad.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Grass is still growing..


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2020946 said:


> Grass is still growing..


Yea its rediculis


----------



## Camden

mnlefty;2020942 said:


> Upper 30's this morning in Coach's area, can you confirm?


My phone said 44.


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;2020938 said:


> Reporter and camera man shot on live television in Virgina (state not the town) suspect on the run. Both didnt make it


They've got the POS on the run. Hopefully he just ends things himself so that he doesn't go through a trial.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2020957 said:


> They've got the POS on the run. Hopefully he just ends things himself so that he doesn't go through a trial.


Or the cops end it for him

Edit: Just heard it was a former employee of the station that was fired...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2020946 said:


> Grass is still growing..


Just stopped to check in with the guys as I'm back in town for an appointment and maybe buying that ford, anyway the town homes they were at was mowed on friday. Grass is 7"-8" tall. Non irregated and fert by me. The navigator is filling up fast I guess


----------



## Doughboy12

Shooter killed himself.


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;2020959 said:


> Or the cops end it for him
> 
> Edit: Just heard it was a former employee of the station that was fired...


And he posted a video of it in Twitter and Facebook.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2020961 said:


> Shooter killed himself.


Good. ............


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2020962 said:


> And he posted a video of it in Twitter and Facebook.


Of the shooting or killing himself?


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2020964 said:


> Of the shooting or killing himself?


Well....it would be hard for him to post killing himself...


----------



## mnlefty

PA talking about Internet reports of a construction worker falling and dying at US Bank Stadium.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2020965 said:


> Well....it would be hard for him to post killing himself...


It also depends on how he killed himself


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

mnlefty;2020966 said:


> PA talking about Internet reports of a construction worker falling and dying at US Bank Stadium.


http://www.mnpoliceclips.com/audio-new-vikings-stadium-technical-rescue-826.html


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.mnpoliceclips.com/audio-new-vikings-stadium-technical-rescue-826.html


Whatevs, copy and paste the dang link. So tired of links not working.


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;2020962 said:


> And he posted a video of it in Twitter and Facebook.


That dude is messed up!


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2020967 said:


> It also depends on how he killed himself


...um...how do you post a video AFTER you are dead???


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2020970 said:


> http://www.mnpoliceclips.com/audio-new-vikings-stadium-technical-rescue-826.html
> 
> Whatevs, copy and paste the dang link. So tired of links not working.


it works...lol (fify)


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2020960 said:


> Just stopped to check in with the guys as I'm back in town for an appointment and maybe buying that ford, anyway the town homes they were at was mowed on friday. Grass is 7"-8" tall. Non irregated and fert by me. The navigator is filling up fast I guess


Do you just collect when it's long, or all the time?



Doughboy12;2020961 said:


> Shooter killed himself.


Sounds like still alive, attm...



Doughboy12;2020962 said:


> And he posted a video of it in Twitter and Facebook.


Saw that... that is cafe'd up...



mnlefty;2020966 said:


> PA talking about Internet reports of a construction worker falling and dying at US Bank Stadium.


That happened earlier this morning, 7:30-7:45, guy that was rescued second died at the hospital...

Days Without An Accident: 0


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;2020980 said:


> Sounds like still alive, attm...


sounds like he's critical...

"The man suspected of killing two WDBJ7 employees Wednesday morning shot himself on I-66 in Faquier County, according to state police.

The suspected shooter has been identified as Vester Lee Flanigan, also known as Bryce Williams. He is still alive and is in critical condition. *Previously, state police said Flanigan was dead.*

Flanigan is a former WDBJ7 employee."


----------



## Polarismalibu

That stadium situation is a sad deal.


They should let that shooter just lay there and suffer till he dies

This country is getting so cafed up


----------



## unit28

Forecasters last week issued their winter forecast predicting a very high chance that the northern tier of U.S. states will see a warmer-than-average December-January-February period — meteorological winter.




The bullseye of the highest probability of above-normal warmth is right about over Duluth.


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;2020961 said:


> Shooter killed himself.


They said he's still alive. Hopefully he doesn't receive one ounce of pain medication.


----------



## Polarismalibu

unit28;2020985 said:


> Forecasters last week issued their winter forecast predicting a very high chance that the northern tier of U.S. states will see a warmer-than-average December-January-February period - meteorological winter.
> 
> The bullseye of the highest probability of above-normal warmth is right about over Duluth.


Well that's really lame


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2020983 said:


> That stadium situation is a sad deal.
> 
> They should let that shooter just lay there and suffer till he dies
> 
> This country is getting so cafed up


Now when you go to a game you'll get that creepy feeling


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2020987 said:


> They said he's still alive. Hopefully he doesn't receive one ounce of pain medication.


Should have let him bleed out in the rental car....


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2020985 said:


> Forecasters last week issued their winter forecast predicting a very high chance that the northern tier of U.S. states will see a warmer-than-average December-January-February period - meteorological winter.
> 
> The bullseye of the highest probability of above-normal warmth is right about over Duluth.


Noooooooo! (in my best PA)



Camden;2020987 said:


> They said he's still alive. Hopefully he doesn't receive one ounce of pain medication.


Amen to that...


----------



## cbservicesllc

This thing on?


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2021009 said:


> This thing on?


To nice out everyone is being productive


----------



## SnowGuy73

Shooter is dead.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2021010 said:


> To nice out everyone is being productive


Haha... this is true...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone with this issue?

Truck drives down the road, shuts off.

Wait a minute, starts. Sometimes have to wait 10.

Sometimes it will die 20 seconds later, sometimes 100 miles later.

No codes. Wiggling all the wires while truck is running doesn't do anything.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2021013 said:


> Anyone with this issue?
> 
> Truck drives down the road, shuts off.
> 
> Wait a minute, starts. Sometimes have to wait 10.
> 
> Sometimes it will die 20 seconds later, sometimes 100 miles later.
> 
> No codes. Wiggling all the wires while truck is running doesn't do anything.


Something in the ignition switch? PNR switch on the Trans? It's a Dodge?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2021015 said:


> Something in the ignition switch? PNR switch on the Trans? It's a Dodge?


See, I think it's something in the fuel line, whether blocking the hose inlet in the tank, or the fuel filter is getting extemely dirty.

However I've been told the fuel pressure is good.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sounds like Kohler is putting a 35hp EFI on my mower to replace the 29hp.

They're putting a ECV940 on it. They're going to make a case to keep this mower now.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2021013 said:


> Anyone with this issue?
> 
> Truck drives down the road, shuts off.
> 
> Wait a minute, starts. Sometimes have to wait 10.
> 
> Sometimes it will die 20 seconds later, sometimes 100 miles later.
> 
> No codes. Wiggling all the wires while truck is running doesn't do anything.


Is that on the new steal of a deal dodge?


----------



## Ranger620

Oh boy. Out spending money


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2021013 said:


> Anyone with this issue?
> 
> Truck drives down the road, shuts off.
> 
> Wait a minute, starts. Sometimes have to wait 10.
> 
> Sometimes it will die 20 seconds later, sometimes 100 miles later.
> 
> No codes. Wiggling all the wires while truck is running doesn't do anything.


Fuel filter is the first place I'd start. Next would be electrical and then where do you start


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2021019 said:


> Sounds like Kohler is putting a 35hp EFI on my mower to replace the 29hp.
> 
> They're putting a ECV940 on it. They're going to make a case to keep this mower now.


Till it goes through a ton of fuel?  Thumbs Up


----------



## NorthernProServ

Ranger620;2021023 said:


> Oh boy. Out spending money


You know the rules


----------



## NorthernProServ

Ranger620;2021024 said:


> Fuel filter is the first place I'd start. Next would be electrical and then where do you start


Same, check the filter first.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Filter is in the tank.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2021031 said:


> Filter is in the tank.


Ha what? .....


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2021023 said:


> Oh boy. Out spending money


Yeah!!!! 1000 comission check; )


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2021040 said:


> Ha what? .....


Filter is part of the pump, which is in the tank. Have to replace the whole thing.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2021044 said:


> Filter is part of the pump, which is in the tank. Have to replace the whole thing.


That's no good.....


----------



## Ranger620

NorthernProServ;2021027 said:


> You know the rules


Working on it. Not at home and don't do tiny pic


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2021048 said:


> Working on it. Not at home and don't do tiny pic


I seen it....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Think I found my issue.

Drove the truck to Pine City to pick up another truck from the shop.

Truck died on the way back. I was paying Attention, the odometer read "no bus". 

Quick Google has people replacing the PCM. It overheats and shuts down.

Wait 5 minutes, PCM cools down, truck starts up and down the road you go.


----------



## qualitycut




----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2021017 said:


> See, I think it's something in the fuel line, whether blocking the hose inlet in the tank, or the fuel filter is getting extemely dirty.
> 
> However I've been told the fuel pressure is good.


Gas or diesel? Which engine?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Question is 766 without a plow for 72 months or 986 with a plow for 60 months


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2021053 said:


>


That's a sharp color.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2021056 said:


> That's a sharp color.


My 06 dodge that I might trade for that f350 is the same color with silver on the bottom


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2021057 said:


> My 06 dodge that I might trade for that f350 is the same color with silver on the bottom


But your getting a black ford right?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2021058 said:


> But your getting a black ford right?


Yes. They changed the name on the 16. Same color though


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2021059 said:


> Yes. They changed the name on the 16. Same color though


Yeah I was going to the the black on the new truck but there harder to find in a reg or ext cab. White or silver it's looking like.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2021053 said:


>


Ranger's???????


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2021055 said:


> Question is 766 without a plow for 72 months or 986 with a plow for 60 months


Finance the plow?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2021063 said:


> Finance the plow?


Possibly...........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

jimslawnsnow;2021064 said:


> Possibly...........


I also am putting a good chunk down.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2021062 said:


> Ranger's???????


Yeahe sent me a pic and gave me permission lol


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2021065 said:


> I also am putting a good chunk down.


At face value, not knowing amounts or anything... I think I'd rather buy the plow outright and decrease the cash down on the truck


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2021066 said:


> Yeahe sent me a pic and gave me permission lol


Haha, awesome

Nice truck Ranger!! Thumbs Up


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2021053 said:


>


We need a pic with it hooked to the boat.


----------



## albhb3

so are they gonna still do the black lies matter rally at the fair.....that might not be the best idea at said time.....prolly gonna end up in a brawl....are we allowed to go riot now and burn stuff down????


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2021053 said:


>


Looks good, Sharp truck !, that's in my top 3 favorite colors!


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;2021075 said:


> Looks good, Sharp truck !, that's in my top 3 favorite colors!


Mine too. They have one in Plymouth with tan bottom I like that a lot


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2021066 said:


> Yeahe sent me a pic and gave me permission lol


Thanks 
Yes mine. Need a topper now. Got a good deal and qualities dad treated me great. Was more than I wanted but what the heck ya only live once.


----------



## Ranger620

NorthernProServ;2021075 said:


> Looks good, Sharp truck !, that's in my top 3 favorite colors!


Was my 3-4 choice. Went for black preferrably then grey then blue or white. Was just the right deal for me and I don't have to get a new boat lol


----------



## SSS Inc.

Serious snow question for those that may know. We may have a guy or two that traditionally take the winter off but may plow snow this season. They typically go on unemployment over the winter and we won't do the cash thing. I know that this is possible but just wondering if anyone actually deals with this regularly and what exactly needs to be done on our end. 

**And yes we can figure this out on our own but I am very interested in hearing real world experience on this one.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2021077 said:


> Thanks
> Yes mine. Need a topper now. Got a good deal and qualities dad treated me great. Was more than I wanted but what the heck ya only live once.


You'll love it! You must have been the customer he was with when I tried to call him today


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2021080 said:


> You'll love it! You must have been the customer he was with when I tried to call him today


Was there between 1 and 4 by the time I got out of there. Spent a half hour with the financial lady


----------



## jimslawnsnow

The 8 year old (all in fun) put whipped cream all over the MIL's face


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2021081 said:


> Was there between 1 and 4 by the time I got out of there. Spent a half hour with the financial lady


Jeez that's a long time. I called around 3 I think


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://www.ijreview.com/2015/08/404...m_term=conservativedaily&utm_campaign=Culture

This guy shaking my head


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Since when is the weather on after the sports on 5?


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2021083 said:


> Jeez that's a long time. I called around 3 I think


Had lunch too. Went for a test drive. Figured if a guys gonna spend that kind of money might wanna drive one first. That wasn't exact time but close.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2021087 said:


> Had lunch too. Went for a test drive. Figured if a guys gonna spend that kind of money might wanna drive one first. That wasn't exact time but close.


I test drove my first one on the way home lol


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;2021042 said:


> Yeah!!!! 1000 comission check; )


That's why you push that ford stuff


----------



## cbservicesllc

albhb3;2021071 said:


> so are they gonna still do the black lies matter rally at the fair.....that might not be the best idea at said time.....prolly gonna end up in a brawl....are we allowed to go riot now and burn stuff down????


Huh....???


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2021079 said:


> Serious snow question for those that may know. We may have a guy or two that traditionally take the winter off but may plow snow this season. They typically go on unemployment over the winter and we won't do the cash thing. I know that this is possible but just wondering if anyone actually deals with this regularly and what exactly needs to be done on our end.
> 
> **And yes we can figure this out on our own but I am very interested in hearing real world experience on this one.


They just have to file the hours worked and pay and enter it into unemployment every week


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2021083 said:


> Jeez that's a long time. I called around 3 I think


I think I was in and out in a half hour... The wife wanted to "get it over with as fast as possible" (never heard that before)... She said it was the easiest vehicle buying experience ever! Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;2021090 said:


> That's why you push that ford stuff


Hahaha :laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2021092 said:


> They just have to file the hours worked and pay and enter it into unemployment every week


Thanks....That's what I thought but I haven't dove into it yet. So on our end we would just issue checks as normal but the employee would need to take care of the rest, correct?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2021095 said:


> Thanks....That's what I thought but I haven't dove into it yet. So on our end we would just issue checks as normal but the employee would need to take care of the rest, correct?


Yeah... it's all on them... Last winter I just made sure to reinforce to my guys that did it that everything needs to match otherwise they'll get caught when quarterly reports are filed... I also monitored it through the uimn website


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2021093 said:


> I think I was in and out in a half hour... The wife wanted to "get it over with as fast as possible" (never heard that before)... She said it was the easiest vehicle buying experience ever! Thumbs Up


Good experience here too


----------



## Ranger620

Cowboy jacks has $2 burgers now that I'm broke. Lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS -

Your guys need to start filing about the end of October (or before whenever your season is done).

They file every week, and report the hours worked.

When they work in the winter, hours are for the previous week they have to report. I THINK they have to report by Tuesday what they worked the week before. Tuesday or Wednesday.

If they don't have any hours, they get 100% unemployment based off of the last year's wages. If they work 30 hours, chances are it'll be more than they would have made on unemployment, so they don't get an unemployment check, but they do get paid.

They still have to report the hours, even if they worked 8 hours, or else when your payroll goes through, all hell breaks loose.

Plus, make sure you don't send payroll in with the wrong pay period. Your employees might get a little upset.

I might have done that once. 

And I don't mean you have to send payroll to the unemployment office, I just mean when you do payroll normally.

Been doing it this way for 4 winters now.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2021093 said:


> I think I was in and out in a half hour... The wife wanted to "get it over with as fast as possible" (never heard that before)... She said it was the easiest vehicle buying experience ever! Thumbs Up


It sure was! And I'm going back for another. Might even have it by the end of the week


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;2021097 said:


> Good experience here too


He never called me back.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2021099 said:


> SSS -
> 
> Your guys need to start filing about the end of October (or before whenever your season is done).
> 
> They file every week, and report the hours worked.
> 
> When they work in the winter, hours are for the previous week they have to report. I THINK they have to report by Tuesday what they worked the week before. Tuesday or Wednesday.
> 
> If they don't have any hours, they get 100% unemployment based off of the last year's wages. If they work 30 hours, chances are it'll be more than they would have made on unemployment, so they don't get an unemployment check, but they do get paid.
> 
> They still have to report the hours, even if they worked 8 hours, or else when your payroll goes through, all hell breaks loose.
> 
> Plus, make sure you don't send payroll in with the wrong pay period. Your employees might get a little upset.
> 
> I might have done that once.
> 
> And I don't mean you have to send payroll to the unemployment office, I just mean when you do payroll normally.
> 
> Been doing it this way for 4 winters now.


This guy knows his stuff SSS, he helped me last year


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2021101 said:


> It sure was! And I'm going back for another. Might even have it by the end of the week


Well you'll beat me then... I won't get there till next week... Truck is there though


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2021103 said:


> He never called me back.


Wow, that's suprising... I guess I always emailed though


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2021107 said:


> Well you'll beat me then... I won't get there till next week... Truck is there though


What did you get?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2021099 said:


> SSS -
> 
> Your guys need to start filing about the end of October (or before whenever your season is done).
> 
> They file every week, and report the hours worked.
> 
> When they work in the winter, hours are for the previous week they have to report. I THINK they have to report by Tuesday what they worked the week before. Tuesday or Wednesday.
> 
> If they don't have any hours, they get 100% unemployment based off of the last year's wages. If they work 30 hours, chances are it'll be more than they would have made on unemployment, so they don't get an unemployment check, but they do get paid.
> 
> They still have to report the hours, even if they worked 8 hours, or else when your payroll goes through, all hell breaks loose.
> 
> Plus, make sure you don't send payroll in with the wrong pay period. Your employees might get a little upset.
> 
> I might have done that once.
> 
> And I don't mean you have to send payroll to the unemployment office, I just mean when you do payroll normally.
> 
> Been doing it this way for 4 winters now.


Good info and much appreciated. I'm a little fuzzy on the guys need to file before our season ends part. Pretty sure right now they file as soon as we call it a year.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2021108 said:


> Wow, that's suprising... I guess I always emailed though


Not sure. Quality passed info along and he called me. I asked about used and said depending on what my trade was worth I may go new. Was gonna keep an eye out and never heard from him. I can't believe he never got a trade. Oh well it worked out


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;2021110 said:


> Good info and much appreciated. I'm a little fuzzy on the guys need to file before our season ends part. Pretty sure right now they file as soon as we call it a year.


Seasonal work sure can be a PITA


----------



## Ranger620

jimslawnsnow;2021111 said:


> Not sure. Quality passed info along and he called me. I asked about used and said depending on what my trade was worth I may go new. Was gonna keep an eye out and never heard from him. I can't believe he never got a trade. Oh well it worked out


I asked about used too but not a lot comes in. Half the time when it does it's gone before they post it. You could have just checked in periodically too. I would buy another from him. Wife will get an explorer at some point


----------



## CityGuy

Night 1 of just me and the kid is not going well. Been screaming for 2 hours. Had to put her in the crib and and walk away. 

On a positive note the house in getting cleaned in 10 minute increments.


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;2021110 said:


> Good info and much appreciated. I'm a little fuzzy on the guys need to file before our season ends part. Pretty sure right now they file as soon as we call it a year.


Issue is, if they file when you guys are done for the season they won't get paid for two weeks. There is a waiting period like you are looking for a job type thing. 
Which if they don't get paid for two weeks they will be pissed at you.

Make sense?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2021110 said:


> Good info and much appreciated. I'm a little fuzzy on the guys need to file before our season ends part. Pretty sure right now they file as soon as we call it a year.


The only reason they file before the year is up, is they have to wait a week.

If they start filing before your season is up, but keep reporting hours they are working, then the first week they are off, they will get an unemployment check, instead of having to wait a week.

Just a way for them to keep the cash flowing.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2021110 said:


> Good info and much appreciated. I'm a little fuzzy on the guys need to file before our season ends part. Pretty sure right now they file as soon as we call it a year.


Yeah I think he's saying because of the non-eligible week and then the week delay... You'd hate to have them go a couple weeks without anything


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2021109 said:


> What did you get?


Same as mine, but an XLT


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2021122 said:


> Same as mine, but an XLT


Nice. That's what I'm getting also but a ext cab for the 8' box


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2021115 said:


> I asked about used too but not a lot comes in. Half the time when it does it's gone before they post it. You could have just checked in periodically too. I would buy another from him. Wife will get an explorer at some point


Same boat I was in too... Just took the plunge... Like I said a few days ago, long as he's in the biz, he's got my biz


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2021119 said:


> The only reason they file before the year is up, is they have to wait a week.
> 
> If they start filing before your season is up, but keep reporting hours they are working, then the first week they are off, they will get an unemployment check, instead of having to wait a week.
> 
> Just a way for them to keep the cash flowing.


Although with all the money those asphalt guys make they probably don't worry about the 2 weeks


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;2021117 said:


> Issue is, if they file when you guys are done for the season they won't get paid for two weeks. There is a waiting period like you are looking for a job type thing.
> Which if they don't get paid for two weeks they will be pissed at you.
> 
> Make sense?





LwnmwrMan22;2021119 said:


> The only reason they file before the year is up, is they have to wait a week.
> 
> If they start filing before your season is up, but keep reporting hours they are working, then the first week they are off, they will get an unemployment check, instead of having to wait a week.
> 
> Just a way for them to keep the cash flowing.


Got it. I'll leave that up to my guys when they file.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2021125 said:


> Although with all the money those asphalt guys make they probably don't worry about the 2 weeks


This was kinda my thought.  Pretty sure these guys can manage.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2021103 said:


> He never called me back.


Thats surprising, when did you call?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2021132 said:


> Thats surprising, when did you call?


It was March of 14. About the time I bought the 14 chevy


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2021123 said:


> Nice. That's what I'm getting also but a ext cab for the 8' box


Biggest things for me were backup cam and sync... no excuses backing into things  and hands free phone...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You guys are all buying MORE new trucks???


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2021138 said:


> You guys are all buying MORE new trucks???


You started it posting all those new ones for ranger


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

For reals?? And the payments are THAT much with putting money down???


----------



## IDST

LwnmwrMan22;2021143 said:


> For reals?? And the payments are THAT much with putting money down???


they are buying real trucks.. not dodges!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

jagext;2021144 said:


> they are buying real trucks.. not dodges!


I probably could almost buy 2 dodges for the price of the 350, but it wouldn't be nearly as nice. I'm torn. Keep mine with no payment, but I know it needs some work. Nothing major, or get a fancy shiny new one


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2021137 said:


> Biggest things for me were backup cam and sync... no excuses backing into things  and hands free phone...


Yes I agree!


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2021138 said:


> You guys are all buying MORE new trucks???


Nothing fancy for me. Just power options, cam and cloth seats.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I guess I just don't understand anymore.

I was looking at Pine City yesterday when I was swapping trucks out for recalls.

They had a nice shiny maroon one there, CTD, $48,000 and I shuddered.


----------



## snowman55

Easy answer to more expensive equipment... Raise your prices. My depreciation and maintenance costs run about 12% of gross. Raise my prices by 5% and I could increase my depreciation by 50%.... Think about that as you bust your butt on those" emergency" jobs you think your making bank on.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2021136 said:


> It was March of 14. About the time I bought the 14 chevy


Wait, what? He was supposed to know you were buying another truck 18 months later??


----------



## snowman55

Why do we bich about inflation in equipment and insurance and payroll yet continue to work for the same rates as a decade ago? Town home rates haven't moved in 20 years (I don't do many of them anymore)


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2021154 said:


> Wait, what? He was supposed to know you were buying another truck 18 months later??


No from the first truck. I also didn't plan on buying another. Just drove through and saw a beautiful truck. Salesman came out and I drove it. The rest is history


----------



## Doughboy12

So....after all the talk about brakes last week or two...mine started grinding. I knew that would happen. So tonight I brought home pads for front and rear so I could just take back the set I didn't need if possible. 
Turns out the rear rotor's inside surface rusted and has wore the pad to nothing, both sides. 
No progress tonight...fronts are still fine but I need rear rotors. Go figure!
The outer pads are still good but that does me no good.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2021138 said:


> You guys are all buying MORE new trucks???


Replacing...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2021154 said:


> Wait, what? He was supposed to know you were buying another truck 18 months later??


The bad thing is all these fly by night guys mowing 20 or 17 per month with all the goodies on town homes. I've been hearing some stupid low numbers for commercials. Guys driving 4 hours or more to some too. I just don't get that. I also don't get focloseure work. 18 for small yards and toy need to take 15-20 pics. Large lawns. Some are 3 acres or more for 45


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I've also had to bid places where the cheap guys have disappeared. It's like talking to a wall. But john did it so heap. My response is always the same. We'll where's john? And the looks on thier faces could kill. Damn they get pissed. Then they call 20 different people in hopes to find an idiot. They always do. That's the sad part


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2021159 said:


> The bad thing is all these fly by night guys mowing 20 or 17 per month with all the goodies on town homes. I've been hearing some stupid low numbers for commercials. Guys driving 4 hours or more to some too. I just don't get that. I also don't get focloseure work. 18 for small yards and toy need to take 15-20 pics. Large lawns. Some are 3 acres or more for 45


Yeah, I've heard some ridiculous numbers too... Just shake my head...


----------



## djagusch

snowman55;2021155 said:


> Why do we bich about inflation in equipment and insurance and payroll yet continue to work for the same rates as a decade ago? Town home rates haven't moved in 20 years (I don't do many of them anymore)


Your hitting two different points. No buddy is complaining about a truck new in 09 costing 24k while the same truck today is 29k or so. Inflation occurs just like we raise prices on contracts.

The point being brought in front of us is if your running a business and a 29k truck or 60k does the same billable work. Why buy the 60k truck?

Your a numbers guy it seems. If a business main point is to gain the most net or in crease assets. Why spend 60k when 29k will bill the same? A truck isn't a great asset, it decreases value quickly, and there are better options to invest it (property, sep, roth, etc, another rig for more billable hrs)?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;2021155 said:


> Why do we bich about inflation in equipment and insurance and payroll yet continue to work for the same rates as a decade ago? Town home rates haven't moved in 20 years (I don't do many of them anymore)


That's how I don't understand guys buying $50,000+ trucks.

I'm certainly not making the extra 70% more than I was 10 years ago when it was unheard of to pay $40,000 for a truck and I was excited to buy a truck at $24,000.

Hell, in 2008 I bought a crew cab diesel 4x4 with a 9' dump box for $31,000, NEW.

7 years later this same truck would be $25,000 more.

Most of our pricing has stayed the same, Dodge is trying to stay there, yet everyone says they must be cheap, poorly built. What does that say about our industry then???


----------



## snowman55

Not my customers ..... Can't drive a new ford 350 diesel for the price of a miata.

I know I need to price competitive but if customer places no value on our services how can I?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;2021153 said:


> Easy answer to more expensive equipment... Raise your prices. My depreciation and maintenance costs run about 12% of gross. Raise my prices by 5% and I could increase my depreciation by 50%.... Think about that as you bust your butt on those" emergency" jobs you think your making bank on.


Yeah, I'm "making bank" on these jobs, or I wouldn't put up with the stress of them.

Go ahead and raise your prices 5% and see where that gets you.

I understand those numbers, I just don't understand having a $900 / month truck payment.


----------



## snowman55

djagusch;2021162 said:


> Your hitting two different points. No buddy is complaining about a truck new in 09 costing 24k while the same truck today is 29k or so. Inflation occurs just like we raise prices on contracts.
> 
> You raised prices by 20% in last 5 years? Great for you.
> 
> The point being brought in front of us is if your running a business and a 29k truck or 60k does the same billable work. Why buy the 60k truck?
> 
> Some is recoverable. Lower depreciation / better fuel Econ/ happier owner who works crazy hours/
> 
> Your a numbers guy it seems. If a business main point is to gain the most net or in crease assets. Why spend 60k when 29k will bill the same? A truck isn't a great asset, it decreases value quickly, and there are better options to invest it (property, sep, roth, etc, another rig for more billable hrs)?


Please show me a 29 k truck.

Agreed I can't get myself to cough up $60000 on a pickup. Why my truck is an 07 with 200 rounds on it.


----------



## Doughboy12

snowman55;2021168 said:


> Please show me a 29 k truck.
> 
> Agreed I can't get myself to cough up $60000 on a pickup. Why my truck is an 07 with 200 rounds on it.


Me too... And I JUST put the plow stuff on it so it isn't going anywhere.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;2021168 said:


> Please show me a 29 k truck.
> 
> Agreed I can't get myself to cough up $60000 on a pickup. Why my truck is an 07 with 200 rounds on it.


I found Ranger a new Dodge last year WITH a Blizzard plow he paid $28,000 for.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2021136 said:


> It was March of 14. About the time I bought the 14 chevy


Well thats why, you were looking for a used, very far and few come in.


----------



## snowman55

LwnmwrMan22;2021166 said:


> Yeah, I'm "making bank" on these jobs, or I wouldn't put up with the stress of them.
> 
> Go ahead and raise your prices 5% and see where that gets you.
> 
> I understand those numbers, I just don't understand having a $900 / month truck payment.


Good you should make more on stressful jobs. Bet you could charge 5% more..

I did raise my prices.... Got me 5% more money...

I have a hard time with a 6 year $900 payment. But sure some would not understand how i could drop $200 on a meal or how a friend of mine spends tons flying around the cities for fun or Polaris' boat etc. fact is that $60000 truck is not really just for business but those guys use the rite off.


----------



## snowman55

LwnmwrMan22;2021170 said:


> I found Ranger a new Dodge last year WITH a Blizzard plow he paid $28,000 for.


Please find me 4 of those. Preferably white.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;2021174 said:


> Please find me 4 of those. Preferably white.


It was white.

I know of 3 white Dodge 6.4L crew cab 4x4 sitting on a lot for $31,000.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2021164 said:


> That's how I don't understand guys buying $50,000+ trucks.
> 
> I'm certainly not making the extra 70% more than I was 10 years ago when it was unheard of to pay $40,000 for a truck and I was excited to buy a truck at $24,000.
> 
> Hell, in 2008 I bought a crew cab diesel 4x4 with a 9' dump box for $31,000, NEW.
> 
> 7 years later this same truck would be $25,000 more.
> 
> Most of our pricing has stayed the same, Dodge is trying to stay there, yet everyone says they must be cheap, poorly built. What does that say about our industry then???


Because I WANT a nice truck nothing else. I could do the same with a 10k truck and so could you, but you buy a new truck all the time. Just like why do people buy a 50k f150? Because they can and they want to nothing more nothing less. I just have always liked having nice things that I want to buy.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2021166 said:


> I understand those numbers, I just don't understand having a $900 / month truck payment.


Not even an option for me... Wife would take me out and I'd be dead before I hit the floor... Thumbs Up


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2021178 said:


> Because I WANT a nice truck nothing else. I could do the same with a 10k truck and so could you, but you buy a new truck all the time. Just like why do people buy a 50k f150? Because they can and they want to nothing more nothing less. I just have always liked having nice things that I want to buy.


Pretty much. I got a nice one I spend way to much time in outside of work let alone while working. I wouldn't ever get anything over a xlt for any truck besides my personal.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2021170 said:


> I found Ranger a new Dodge last year WITH a Blizzard plow he paid $28,000 for.


Base model, regular cab, or? I'm just curious... not trying to be smart...


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2021181 said:


> Base model, regular cab, or? I'm just curious... not trying to be smart...


I think it was the tradesman crew cab. Like a xlt


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2021181 said:


> Base model, regular cab, or? I'm just curious... not trying to be smart...


Ranger's was a regular cab, left over '14, 2500 with the 5.7 in it.

Guy start watching, now that the '16's are coming out, you can probably find the same deal.

I see Jeff Belzer no longer has their regular cab tradesmans for $28k. Just crews for $31K.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.jeffbelzer.com/New-2015-RAM-2500-Tradesman-Lakeville-MN/vd/24338092

New 3/4 ton, $28,000.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2021184 said:


> http://www.jeffbelzer.com/New-2015-RAM-2500-Tradesman-Lakeville-MN/vd/24338092
> 
> New 3/4 ton, $28,000.


Interesting


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2021184 said:


> http://www.jeffbelzer.com/New-2015-RAM-2500-Tradesman-Lakeville-MN/vd/24338092
> 
> New 3/4 ton, $28,000.


Mhmmmm......


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2021184 said:


> http://www.jeffbelzer.com/New-2015-RAM-2500-Tradesman-Lakeville-MN/vd/24338092
> 
> New 3/4 ton, $28,000.


After looking at the MSRP I went and built a truck at Ford about 95% the same... It was about $1000 more MSRP... Given incentives brought it down to about 38... then probably 5-7k more after that


----------



## Ranger620

Geez i didn't know me buying a new truck would create so much turmoil. Now I feel guilty. 
I should just let it go but here's where I'm at. I'm the king of cheap I will guarantee no one goes thru the numbers like I do. Now I spent low 50s on a truck. I got what I feel was a good deal. My payment is no where near 900 with no money out of pocket just my trade. It's "my" truck my hunting fishing truck. Will it do the same as a base model? Yes but I wanted the amenities and the extra comfort. All my equipment except the new dodge is paid for and the older truck i traded in was ten years old with 220+. I will keep this truck for ten years or more. The dodge I bought was a good deal as well. I don't see many fords cheaper than the dodge tradesmans now how long can they keep it up is the other question. I paid 27,500 for the 14. Basically an xlt but the fords don't have a back up camera and dodge does. Metropolitan ford has a 14 with plow still brand new for 39. I paid 32 truck and plow. I've stopped in and offered 32 several times and they haven't taken it yet now move up to the nicer dodges and price is about the same. 
Off my soap box I apoligize for spending my money.


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2021181 said:


> Base model, regular cab, or? I'm just curious... not trying to be smart...


2500 regular cab. Basically an xlt with a backup camera. 5.7 gas


----------



## Polarismalibu

Jeez they still have those '14s with the v plows?


----------



## SnowGuy73

61° calm cloudy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Chance of rain after 13:00 today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Humidity returns Saturday. 

Yuck!!!


----------



## CityGuy

59° a few clouds


----------



## CityGuy

Cco says .5 to 1 inch of rain possible tonight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2021204 said:


> Cco says .5 to 1 inch of rain possible tonight.


Nws says the same.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2021193 said:


> Jeez they still have those '14s with the v plows?


Just one left.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2021197 said:


> Humidity returns Saturday.
> 
> Yuck!!!


Yea horrible, planning on going to the fair monday too. This week has been perfect weather wise.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Look, y'all don't have to justify your purchases to me.

I don't care. I was just saying I couldn't imagine having a $900 truck payment, that is all.

Y'all like your Fords just like I'm a Dodge guy. I'm just lucky that Dodges cost less than Fords.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2021214 said:


> Yea horrible, planning on going to the fair monday too. This week has been perfect weather wise.


8we're going tomorrow night, should be nice day for it.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2021218 said:


> Look, y'all don't have to justify your purchases to me.
> 
> I don't care. I was just saying I couldn't imagine having a $900 truck payment, that is all.
> 
> Y'all like your Fords just like I'm a Dodge guy. I'm just lucky that Dodges cost less than Fords.


Or.....buy a mid priced,well built Chevy!Thumbs Up

Rip away.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2021218 said:


> Look, y'all don't have to justify your purchases to me.
> 
> I don't care. I was just saying I couldn't imagine having a $900 truck payment, that is all.
> 
> Y'all like your Fords just like I'm a Dodge guy. I'm just lucky that Dodges cost less than Fords.


The loaded dodges seem pretty close to ford's price wise. Chevy about the same but you have to pay for extra crap. One thing I've noticed is dodges don't hold thier value like they used to. Fords resale used to suck in the 90's and got worse with the 6.0. I wish we could go back to the 90's pricing though. 20k for a fully loaded truck and Z were what 5k? And most lawns you could get 25-30 for. But it is what it is.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2021222 said:


> 8we're going tomorrow night, should be nice day for it.


I'm surprised you are going as much as you dislike people


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2021224 said:


> Or.....buy a mid priced,well built Chevy!Thumbs Up
> 
> Rip away.


 :laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2021227 said:


> I'm surprised you are going as much as you dislike people


I love food and people watching.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;2021245 said:


> I love food and people watching.


And, I don't have to talk to anyone there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2021245 said:


> I love food and people watching.


We all know you love food.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2021245 said:


> I love food and people watching.


You must enjoy watching Walmart then?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sitting at home, trying to get this computer up and running again, get my invoicing and bills done so I can figure out who still owes me money this month.

Trying to get my renewals for snowplowing sent out. Email crashes for no reason. 

I'm about ready to start handwriting letters to people and throw the computer out the window.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Just talked to another lco south of the metro. Anyway he bid a Casey's. His mowing bid was 56 or something like that. It went 21. I drove past. Looks like an hour of trash pick up. Same guys are doing the snow for 75 each storm with salt only. No sand. Can't have more than inch of snow on the lot at any given time. Supposidly salt after every visit. So if we get 10" they need to plow and salt 10 times. So that's 7.50 per time. I can't believe people are so dumb


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2021250 said:


> Sitting at home, trying to get this computer up and running again, get my invoicing and bills done so I can figure out who still owes me money this month.
> 
> Trying to get my renewals for snowplowing sent out. Email crashes for no reason.
> 
> I'm about ready to start handwriting letters to people and throw the computer out the window.


Been there, and almost did that. Technology is great, huh?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2021189 said:


> Geez i didn't know me buying a new truck would create so much turmoil. Now I feel guilty.
> I should just let it go but here's where I'm at. I'm the king of cheap I will guarantee no one goes thru the numbers like I do. Now I spent low 50s on a truck. I got what I feel was a good deal. My payment is no where near 900 with no money out of pocket just my trade. It's "my" truck my hunting fishing truck. Will it do the same as a base model? Yes but I wanted the amenities and the extra comfort. All my equipment except the new dodge is paid for and the older truck i traded in was ten years old with 220+. I will keep this truck for ten years or more. The dodge I bought was a good deal as well. I don't see many fords cheaper than the dodge tradesmans now how long can they keep it up is the other question. I paid 27,500 for the 14. Basically an xlt but the fords don't have a back up camera and dodge does. Metropolitan ford has a 14 with plow still brand new for 39. I paid 32 truck and plow. I've stopped in and offered 32 several times and they haven't taken it yet now move up to the nicer dodges and price is about the same.
> Off my soap box I apoligize for spending my money.


Haha, no worries, well said... Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

So I get to the shop this morning and my employees truck is there. I told him to meet me at the job at 930-10 sincewas just preping with the skid. Well he is no where to be found. All of a suden some girl droops him off. Said he had to park there because some girl snuck him into here parents house and she lives down the street. Lol to be young again


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2021218 said:


> Look, y'all don't have to justify your purchases to me.
> 
> I don't care. I was just saying I couldn't imagine having a $900 truck payment, that is all.
> 
> Y'all like your Fords just like I'm a Dodge guy. I'm just lucky that Dodges cost less than Fords.


Good point too


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2021260 said:


> So I get to the shop this morning and my employees truck is there. I told him to meet me at the job at 930-10 sincewas just preping with the skid. Well he is no where to be found. All of a suden some girl droops him off. Said he had to park there because some girl snuck him into here parents house and she lives down the street. Lol to be young again


Hahaha that's awesome


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2021249 said:


> You must enjoy watching Walmart then?


I shop there all the time, pretty normal here but I've been to a few that were interesting and matched the pictures nicely.


----------



## Camden

My house in St. Cloud that I'm remodeling got red tagged today by the building inspector because I didn't pull a SHEET ROCK permit!!! I've never even heard of a permit for hanging sheet rock before 

So now I've got a plumbing permit, electrical permit, interior construction permit, exterior construction permit, roofing permit and HVAC permit. Isn't regulation great?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2021276 said:


> My house in St. Cloud that I'm remodeling got red tagged today by the building inspector because I didn't pull a SHEET ROCK permit!!! I've never even heard of a permit for hanging sheet rock before
> 
> So now I've got a plumbing permit, electrical permit, interior construction permit, exterior construction permit, roofing permit and HVAC permit. Isn't regulation great?


Anything for them to make some money


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2021260 said:


> So I get to the shop this morning and my employees truck is there. I told him to meet me at the job at 930-10 sincewas just preping with the skid. Well he is no where to be found. All of a suden some girl droops him off. Said he had to park there because some girl snuck him into here parents house and she lives down the street. Lol to be young again


That's pretty funny. Was she at least hot?


----------



## albhb3

Camden;2021276 said:


> My house in St. Cloud that I'm remodeling got red tagged today by the building inspector because I didn't pull a SHEET ROCK permit!!! I've never even heard of a permit for hanging sheet rock before
> 
> So now I've got a plumbing permit, electrical permit, interior construction permit, exterior construction permit, roofing permit and HVAC permit. Isn't regulation great?


but don't worry all there concerned about is if you have smoke detectors where they want them...that's all they cared about when they came to check the window permit here... heck when my parents got a pellet stove put in their basement the guy who came out to check didn't know what he was looking at. my dad told him to sign the paper and get out

and no Ive never heard of a sheet rock permit usually they wanna know about electrical and could care less after that sounds like a real piece of work


----------



## CityGuy

Just saw swat and state patrol head west on 55 in Greenfield. Anyone heard anything


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;2021276 said:


> My house in St. Cloud that I'm remodeling got red tagged today by the building inspector because I didn't pull a SHEET ROCK permit!!! I've never even heard of a permit for hanging sheet rock before
> 
> So now I've got a plumbing permit, electrical permit, interior construction permit, exterior construction permit, roofing permit and HVAC permit. Isn't regulation great?


Wait til you need one to take a leak in your own home or in public


----------



## jimslawnsnow

So get this. Commercial loan on the the 350 is less interest than a personal loan. They said they never see that and never see such a low % on commercial loans


----------



## jimslawnsnow

The temps just keep climbing for week. Sick of the heat, but not ready for the real cold crap either


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;2021276 said:


> My house in St. Cloud that I'm remodeling got red tagged today by the building inspector because I didn't pull a SHEET ROCK permit!!! I've never even heard of a permit for hanging sheet rock before
> 
> So now I've got a plumbing permit, electrical permit, interior construction permit, exterior construction permit, roofing permit and HVAC permit. Isn't regulation great?


I got red tagged in maple grove for painting. Made me go pull a permit. No inspections.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

You guys make me feel happy I'm not in the building, remodeling or rental biz


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2021290 said:


> So get this. Commercial loan on the the 350 is less interest than a personal loan. They said they never see that and never see such a low % on commercial loans


Probably the same as insurance companies. Some banks are after the commercial side of the business.

This computer crap is driving me up a wall. Feel like I'm not getting anything done, entering, checking, rechecking against printoffs and bcc'd emails I send to my Gmail account for backup purposes and no one can tell me "you never sent an invoice"

Taking FOREVER!! Normally I spend about 2 hours / month on the computer doing business paperwork. I'm into this for 10 hours so far between last night and today.


----------



## banonea

Camden;2021276 said:


> My house in St. Cloud that I'm remodeling got red tagged today by the building inspector because I didn't pull a SHEET ROCK permit!!! I've never even heard of a permit for hanging sheet rock before
> 
> So now I've got a plumbing permit, electrical permit, interior construction permit, exterior construction permit, roofing permit and HVAC permit. Isn't regulation great?


Did all the remodeling in my new home, not a single permit. Most of what you said you dont need permit here.....


----------



## Camden

banonea;2021295 said:


> Did all the remodeling in my new home, not a single permit. Most of what you said you dont need permit here.....


My drywall guy said he's been in the business for 20+ years and has never seen an inspector shutdown a project over a missing permit like that.

I don't understand why he couldn't give me 24hrs to get it but I suppose ignorance is no excuse in their eyes.

(Btw - I was fined $70 for the missing permit.)


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;2021292 said:


> I got red tagged in maple grove for painting. Made me go pull a permit. No inspections.


Crazy. I'll tell you what, the next time I look for a flip house I'm going to find out if the building inspector is okay to deal with.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2021302 said:


> Crazy. I'll tell you what, the next time I look for a flip house I'm going to find out if the building inspector is okay to deal with.


In Wyoming, we just take pics of the work that's done, THEN go get the permit if the inspector says anything.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2021276 said:


> My house in St. Cloud that I'm remodeling got red tagged today by the building inspector because I didn't pull a SHEET ROCK permit!!! I've never even heard of a permit for hanging sheet rock before
> 
> So now I've got a plumbing permit, electrical permit, interior construction permit, exterior construction permit, roofing permit and HVAC permit. Isn't regulation great?


That's ridiculous... I suppose they see a lot in St. Cloud with people running college houses... That's probably the bigger reason...


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2021290 said:


> So get this. Commercial loan on the the 350 is less interest than a personal loan. They said they never see that and never see such a low % on commercial loans


That's crazy... usually commercial rates are higher...


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;2021296 said:


> My drywall guy said he's been in the business for 20+ years and has never seen an inspector shutdown a project over a missing permit like that.
> 
> I don't understand why he couldn't give me 24hrs to get it but I suppose ignorance is no excuse in their eyes.
> 
> (Btw - I was fined $70 for the missing permit.)


Not a huge deal. How much was the permit? By state law all they can do is charge the cost of the permit so if your permit was $70 then your fine is $70 can not be any more that is a state law not per city. All cities must follow same code can't make up there own no matter what.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Rain coming.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2021246 said:


> And, I don't have to talk to anyone there.


Not even the wife?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2021309 said:


> Rain coming.


Hopefully soon.


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;2021311 said:


> Hopefully soon.


Hopefully not. Just finished chip sealing for the day. I need a few more hours.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2021312 said:


> Hopefully not. Just finished chip sealing for the day. I need a few more hours.


I think we'll get it in the metro


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2021309 said:


> Rain coming.


Stays south. ....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

You guys make me feel happy I'm not in the building, remodeling or rental biz


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2021307 said:


> That's crazy... usually commercial rates are higher...


Sales guy said I need to jump on it. My foreman wants a dump. Found a chevy crew dump a new 15 for 49k. 6.0 gas


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2021319 said:


> Sales guy said I need to jump on it. My foreman wants a dump. Found a chevy crew dump a new 15 for 49k. 6.0 gas


Do a Midwest search, there are quite a few sitting around if you're not brand specific with very low miles on them.

I think they are like the guy I'm buying this one from, doing foreclosure work, now that's drying up and they are dumping the trucks.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2021324 said:


> Do a Midwest search, there are quite a few sitting around if you're not brand specific with very low miles on them.
> 
> I think they are like the guy I'm buying this one from, doing foreclosure work, now that's drying up and they are dumping the trucks.


I will have to try when I'm on the laptop.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sprinkles....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Forecast changed for tomorrow, now 1\2"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

$49k seems high for s cc dump, no plow.

I've seen quite a few in the $36-38k range, with low low miles.

You can buy a Ram 4500 reg cab for $48k, diesel. Or I could have last spring where Ranger got his '14.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/hvd/5179201134.html

BAM!! GMC Crew Dump. $42,000

2wd


----------



## qualitycut

Who said south?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2021332 said:


> Forecast changed for tomorrow, now 1\2"


Good! Hoping it goes even lower or to zero! Want the guys to get their half day in and get off the clock! Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2021344 said:


> Good! Hoping it goes even lower or to zero! Want the guys to get their half day in and get off the clock! Thumbs Up


How about a 1/4" after 11 a.m. or so?? I need a little rain since I gave everyone the day off. I needed a mental health day. (And I really thought it was going to rain)


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2021334 said:


> http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/hvd/5179201134.html
> 
> BAM!! GMC Crew Dump. $42,000
> 
> 2wd


Need 4wd. The one I'm looking at has chrome wheels and fog lamps. And is my color. It'll look sharp with a 9'2" SS dxt


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2021334 said:


> http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/hvd/5179201134.html
> 
> BAM!! GMC Crew Dump. $42,000
> 
> 2wd


All this looking at trucks and I'm still waiting for a bill of sale....


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;2021348 said:


> Need 4wd. The one I'm looking at has chrome wheels and fog lamps. And is my color. It'll look sharp with a 9'2" SS dxt


That's silly. There are at least 10 threads on Plowsite explaining that you don't need 4wd.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;2021350 said:


> That's silly. There are at least 10 threads on Plowsite explaining that you don't need 4wd.


Oh that's right. What was I thinking?


----------



## CityGuy

So do I now tonight or wait and see if it rains?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2021350 said:


> That's silly. There are at least 10 threads on Plowsite explaining that you don't need 4wd.


I still dont get that. How in the heck


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My dad went in for a checkup on his bladder cancer, they found a couple of spots they wanted to remove.

Things took a turn, his heart stopped for 40 seconds. They revived him, he's doing fine now, but .........


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2021354 said:


> I still dont get that. How in the heck


I ran my 97 Chevy 3500 dump with a salter in the back. I used to plow in 2 wheel drive all the time. Rarely needed 4x4
I wouldn't buy 2 wheel drive but wouldn't be scared of it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;2021356 said:


> I ran my 97 Chevy 3500 dump with a salter in the back. I used to plow in 2 wheel drive all the time. Rarely needed 4x4
> I wouldn't buy 2 wheel drive but wouldn't be scared of it


Look at all the trucks for cities / counties, the L8000 type trucks. They're all 2wd.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2021355 said:


> My dad went in for a checkup on his bladder cancer, they found a couple of spots they wanted to remove.
> 
> Things took a turn, his heart stopped for 40 seconds. They revived him, he's doing fine now, but .........


Hope all turns out good.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;2021358 said:


> Look at all the trucks for cities / counties, the L8000 type trucks. They're all 2wd.


Umm not totally. They have a differential lock to lock rear axles and wheel lock to lock the entire rear together.


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;2021350 said:


> That's silly. There are at least 10 threads on Plowsite explaining that you don't need 4wd.


You flatlanders don't need no stinking 4x4!


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2021355 said:


> My dad went in for a checkup on his bladder cancer, they found a couple of spots they wanted to remove.
> 
> Things took a turn, his heart stopped for 40 seconds. They revived him, he's doing fine now, but .........


Jesus! Any idea why?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Sano just hit a ball off the roof of the stadium. Holy moly!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2021347 said:


> How about a 1/4" after 11 a.m. or so?? I need a little rain since I gave everyone the day off. I needed a mental health day. (And I really thought it was going to rain)


I'm good for that!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2021349 said:


> All this looking at trucks and I'm still waiting for a bill of sale....


Ouch......

You might have to do it and send over for his Herbie Hancock Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2021350 said:


> That's silly. There are at least 10 threads on Plowsite explaining that you don't need 4wd.


Allllllllways...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2021372 said:


> Ouch......
> 
> You might have to do it and send over for his Herbie Hancock Thumbs Up


Well if he wouldn't spend so much time looking up trucks for all of us to buy, he'd have plenty of time


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2021355 said:


> My dad went in for a checkup on his bladder cancer, they found a couple of spots they wanted to remove.
> 
> Things took a turn, his heart stopped for 40 seconds. They revived him, he's doing fine now, but .........


Jesus man... Thoughts with you guys...


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2021358 said:


> Look at all the trucks for cities / counties, the L8000 type trucks. They're all 2wd.


Im talking pickups.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2021355 said:


> My dad went in for a checkup on his bladder cancer, they found a couple of spots they wanted to remove.
> 
> Things took a turn, his heart stopped for 40 seconds. They revived him, he's doing fine now, but .........


Scary.....hope everything keeps on the right track for him


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2021369 said:


> Jesus! Any idea why?


Smoking hot nurse?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Went down to get this '13 dump after making sure my dad was good.

(Doing remarkably well).

Guy left $3 in change, triangles, fire extinguisher and $100 in tools in the truck, along with other stuff.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2021369 said:


> Jesus! Any idea why?


His body didn't like the Propoenthol (sp)


----------



## Drakeslayer

What the hell is wrong with the grass in Tampa Bay? The outfield looks terrible.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2021374 said:


> Well if he wouldn't spend so much time looking up trucks for all of us to buy, he'd have plenty of time


I think that was SnowGuy's point


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2021397 said:


>


Pulled over by Dot at truck stop already??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2021398 said:


> Pulled over by Dot at truck stop already??


They figured I was drunk, with the plow and all. You know, like the payloader operator that was pulled over last winter from Chisago County for Pre-Plowing.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2021397 said:


>


Looks nice. wont take but a year and you will want to go up to a 4500 or 5500


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;2021405 said:


> Looks nice. wont take but a year and you will want to go up to a 4500 or 5500


I'm already wondering if I could turn it for $40 and buy the 4500 on CL.

The guy I bought this from had no energy sell this thing. I know if he marketed it better he could have gotten more out of it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/cto/5138313683.html


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2021410 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/cto/5138313683.html


Was just looking at that


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Anyone have a v box salter they may want to sell?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

jimslawnsnow;2021411 said:


> Was just looking at that


Need to be 4 door and black


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2021413 said:


> Need to be 4 door and black


Hasn't even started to snow yet, and people are already talking to themselves?


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2021293 said:


> You guys make me feel happy I'm not in the building, remodeling or rental biz


Makes me glad I am in Rochester.......


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2021355 said:


> My dad went in for a checkup on his bladder cancer, they found a couple of spots they wanted to remove.
> 
> Things took a turn, his heart stopped for 40 seconds. They revived him, he's doing fine now, but .........


prayers to ya brother.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

drakeslayer;2021394 said:


> what the hell is wrong with the grass in tampa bay? The outfield looks terrible.


ialto.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2021397 said:


>


Looks like you have a co-pilot! Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2021408 said:


> I'm already wondering if I could turn it for $40 and buy the 4500 on CL.
> 
> The guy I bought this from had no energy sell this thing. I know if he marketed it better he could have gotten more out of it.


Worked out good for you anyway!


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2021397 said:


>


Electric hoist or hydraulic?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2021355 said:


> My dad went in for a checkup on his bladder cancer, they found a couple of spots they wanted to remove.
> 
> Things took a turn, his heart stopped for 40 seconds. They revived him, he's doing fine now, but .........


Holly crap man. Is he doing good now I hope?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2021427 said:


> Electric hoist or hydraulic?


Electric. 9' Knapheide box with remove able headache rack for visibility while plowing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2021428 said:


> Holly crap man. Is he doing good now I hope?


My mom just left up there. Even when we were there he was laughing, joking.

Chest hurt though, pretty sure he has a couple broken ribs from the chest compressions.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2021437 said:


> Chest hurt though, pretty sure he has a couple broken ribs from the chest compressions.


That will happen every time


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2021438 said:


> That will happen every time


Right. Wife's an RN, said that means they did it right.

He was a bit short on the short term memory this evening. Hopefully that's just the anesthesia wearing off.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.whitakerauto.com/Vehicle...ty_F_250_SRW-Lariat-Forest_Lake-MN/2600221023


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2021437 said:


> My mom just left up there. Even when we were there he was laughing, joking.
> 
> Chest hurt though, pretty sure he has a couple broken ribs from the chest compressions.


Glad to hear he's doing good!!!

Some cracked ribs is a small price to pay in the big picture.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2021442 said:


> http://www.whitakerauto.com/Vehicle...ty_F_250_SRW-Lariat-Forest_Lake-MN/2600221023


Truck is silver. Very good looking truck.

For a Ford.


----------



## Ranger620

I'm sure none of you will spend the 23 minutes to watch this as you don't really wanna know who's the best. but the overall of it was ford out pulled chevy and dodge. The chevy had best in breaking and they give dodge the better interior but ford the quietest and best ride. Overall ford wins


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;2021447 said:


> I'm sure none of you will spend the 23 minutes to watch this as you don't really wanna know who's the best. but the overall of it was ford out pulled chevy and dodge. The chevy had best in breaking and they give dodge the better interior but ford the quietest and best ride. Overall ford wins


What's funny is every manufacturer does it and says that they are the best. It would be interesting to see a third party do it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2021450 said:


> What's funny is every manufacturer does it and says that they are the best. It would be interesting to see a third party do it.


It must have been a third party? Because he said Chevy had best braking and Dodge had best interior...? But I don't know if he meant to post a link or what


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2021456 said:


> It must have been a third party? Because he said Chevy had best braking and Dodge had best interior...? But I don't know if he meant to post a link or what


I forgot to paste the link. Ford invited them down a third party. The one guy is clearly a dodge guy. They had good and bad to say about all but ford came out on top this year. I'll post the link tomorrow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## CityGuy

58° partly cloudy


----------



## SnowGuy73

63° light breeze, few clouds.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Down to 40% before 1600.


----------



## cbservicesllc

63 and nice out, heading to the Fair


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;2021474 said:


> 63 and nice out, heading to the Fair


Working or just enjoying the fair?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Moderate dew.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Few sprinkles now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

And... Light rain.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I don't even have rain listed for today now, just mostly cloudy.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2021479 said:


> Working or just enjoying the fair?


Little bit of both... helping take our explorer group down


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;2021485 said:


> Little bit of both... helping take our explorer group down


Sweet.

Good luck!


----------



## TKLAWN

Raining here. 
What a joke


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;2021447 said:


> I'm sure none of you will spend the 23 minutes to watch this as you don't really wanna know who's the best. but the overall of it was ford out pulled chevy and dodge. The chevy had best in breaking and they give dodge the better interior but ford the quietest and best ride. Overall ford wins


Dodge the better interior? I don't care for any of it myself.


----------



## banonea

63 and rain here. good day to take off, but going to work on the other house.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

I love the fact that the locals canceled their live morning fair broadcast due to the rain.... That isn't happening there. 

Clowns.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2021504 said:


> I love the fact that the locals canceled their live morning fair broadcast due to the rain.... That isn't happening there.
> 
> Clowns.


Seriously? Since when cant they do news in the rain if it was raining. I just have a light mist here.


----------



## qualitycut

Depending what weather you look at, next week is flirting with 90. Cafe. This week and last have been awesome


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2021506 said:


> Seriously? Since when cant they do news in the rain if it was raining. I just have a light mist here.


Not sure.

Marler claimed they knew it wouldn't make it too far north but then why not be there?....


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2021508 said:


> Depending what weather you look at, next week is flirting with 90. Cafe. This week and last have been awesome


Agreed.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2021509 said:


> Not sure.
> 
> Marler claimed they knew it wouldn't make it too far north but then why not be there?....


They probably didn't want to do live shots with no one at the fair. At least they can deal with poor weather forecasts too.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2021504 said:


> I love the fact that the locals canceled their live morning fair broadcast due to the rain.... That isn't happening there.
> 
> Clowns.


That just doesn't make sense. They'll go stand in a foot of snow but cancel for some possible mist


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2021511 said:


> They probably didn't want to do live shots with no one at the fair. At least they can deal with poor weather forecasts too.


I remember they used to do live shots in the rain at the fair showing all die hard fair goers. They were covered with blankets and some had umbrellas. People are just becoming too wimpy these days


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2021511 said:


> They probably didn't want to do live shots with no one at the fair. At least they can deal with poor weather forecasts too.


That's my thought, nice to see them get bite by their guessing.


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;2021458 said:


> I forgot to paste the link. Ford invited them down a third party. The one guy is clearly a dodge guy. They had good and bad to say about all but ford came out on top this year. I'll post the link tomorrow


Yes, and when Chevy did it a few years back they were the "best." Not much to gain by not saying that the manufacturer that invited you to dance isn't the best...please. :waving:


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2021294 said:


> Probably the same as insurance companies. Some banks are after the commercial side of the business.
> 
> This computer crap is driving me up a wall. Feel like I'm not getting anything done, entering, checking, rechecking against printoffs and bcc'd emails I send to my Gmail account for backup purposes and no one can tell me "you never sent an invoice"
> 
> Taking FOREVER!! Normally I spend about 2 hours / month on the computer doing business paperwork. I'm into this for 10 hours so far between last night and today.


Just reinvoice EVERYONE...then field 100 calls about why they got another invoice that they already paid...:waving: payup


----------



## SnowGuy73

Now this makes me giggle!

:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2021355 said:


> My dad went in for a checkup on his bladder cancer, they found a couple of spots they wanted to remove.
> 
> Things took a turn, his heart stopped for 40 seconds. They revived him, he's doing fine now, but .........


Thoughts and prayers to your Family.

Edit: I see he is doing OK. Great news. Propothal (sp) is what took MJ out...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2021523 said:


> Thoughts and prayers to your Family.
> 
> Edit: I see he is doing OK. Great news. Propothal (sp) is what took MJ out...


Right. My dad said he expects to be able to moonwalk out of the hospital now.


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;2021520 said:


> Yes, and when Chevy did it a few years back they were the "best." Not much to gain by not saying that the manufacturer that invited you to dance isn't the best...please. :waving:


Same guys did Chevy. It was fun to see the difference. Chevy did it maintaining 50 where ford said lets see how fast we can go up the steep grade. In the up hill Chevy didn't get past 55 dodge did better then ford so it was funny to see Chevy do the test at 50. 
"You" will always have your favorite some are better in areas and worse in others imo.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2021504 said:


> I love the fact that the locals canceled their live morning fair broadcast due to the rain.... That isn't happening there.
> 
> Clowns.


Haha go figure


----------



## Camden

Any idea why rain is so much easier to predict than snow? They don't get rain forecasts wrong nearly as often as they get snow forecasts wrong. I wonder why that is....


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2021522 said:


> Now this makes me giggle!
> 
> :laughing::laughing:


Omg.......


----------



## snowman55

Camden;2021542 said:


> Any idea why rain is so much easier to predict than snow? They don't get rain forecasts wrong nearly as often as they get snow forecasts wrong. I wonder why that is....


I disagree.

we just pay real close attention to snowfall totals 24 hours a day. 0.1" of precip is 1-2" of snow.. bet if you look the amount their predictions are off are similar.


----------



## Mike_PS

enough with the attacks and uncalled for comments towards other members...and to the new guy that just registered and posted that first comment, its NOT NEEDED.

thanks and back on topic. Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

Michael J. Donovan;2021554 said:


> enough with the attacks and uncalled for comments towards other members...and to the new guy that just registered and posted that first comment, its NOT NEEDED.
> 
> thanks and back on topic. Thumbs Up


That was quick, sorry dad


----------



## qualitycut

Michael J. Donovan;2021554 said:


> enough with the attacks and uncalled for comments towards other members...and to the new guy that just registered and posted that first comment, its NOT NEEDED.
> 
> thanks and back on topic. Thumbs Up


So you start off by getting mad at us and finishing with the new guy who made the stupid comment in the first place. I see how it is.


----------



## Mike_PS

Wow! damned it I do, damned if I don't...I removed some unnecessary posts and make a general comment towards all and yet some still want to attack me 

hmmmmm


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wait. I don't refresh for 20 minutes and I miss all the excitement?

What went down??


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2021559 said:


> Wait. I don't refresh for 20 minutes and I miss all the excitement?
> 
> What went down??


I'll text you


----------



## 1olddogtwo

It was a he said, she said, they said, something about him in dress and the rest was the same old same old.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Michael J. Donovan;2021558 said:


> Wow! damned it I do, damned if I don't...I removed some unnecessary posts and make a general comment towards all and yet some still want to attack me
> 
> hmmmmm


I have no problem with it and appreciate it.

Especially being I've dealt with clowns like that on here in the past.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2021564 said:


> I have no problem with it and appreciate it.
> 
> Especially being I've dealt with clowns like that on here in the past.


Oooo go grab a corndog and some cheese curds


----------



## albhb3

1olddogtwo;2021561 said:


> It was a he said, she said, they said, something about him in dress and the rest was the same old same old.


get outta here shouldn't you be hiding from stray bullets or sumtin



and as alllways I miss the fun


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2021565 said:


> Oooo go grab a corndog and some cheese curds


Not there until this afternoon.


----------



## CityGuy

There is some nice iron at the fair. Fun to see all the different brands and new stuff.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like when my guys bent the rim a couple of weeks ago, they did more than bend the rim. 

The new tire I put on is burned off.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2021569 said:


> Looks like when my guys bent the rim a couple of weeks ago, they did more than bend the rim.
> 
> The new tire I put on is burned off.[/QUOTE
> 
> Time to upgrade


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2021569 said:


> Looks like when my guys bent the rim a couple of weeks ago, they did more than bend the rim.
> 
> The new tire I put on is burned off.


Oh boy... No good


----------



## Camden

Michael J. Donovan;2021558 said:


> Wow! damned it I do, damned if I don't...I removed some unnecessary posts and make a general comment towards all and yet some still want to attack me
> 
> hmmmmm


I'm glad you wiped it clean (including my post). I just can't help myself when someone acts like a fool.

I think most of the guys on here realize you have a job to do and they just want to chide you a little bit - I know I certainly enjoy it  - but I'm pretty sure everyone "gets" it.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2021569 said:


> Looks like when my guys bent the rim a couple of weeks ago, they did more than bend the rim.
> 
> The new tire I put on is burned off.


As in the inside or outside of tire?


----------



## Camden

CityGuy;2021568 said:


> There is some nice iron at the fair. Fun to see all the different brands and new stuff.


I'm planning on going there Wednesday with IMAGE so if any of you guys want to join as well that would be great.

All I'm interested in is looking at the equipment and having a couple/6 beers.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2021572 said:


> I'm glad you wiped it clean (including my post). I just can't help myself when someone acts like a fool.
> 
> I think most of the guys on here realize you have a job to do and they just want to chide you a little bit - I know I certainly enjoy it  - but I'm pretty sure everyone "gets" it.


This..........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

What do you guys do about erosion matting? Charge more for removing it?

Mow around it?

Mow over it and deal with the matting wrapping around the spindles?


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2021574 said:


> I'm planning on going there Wednesday with IMAGE so if any of you guys want to join as well that would be great.
> 
> All I'm interested in is looking at the equipment and having a couple/6 beers.


Im looking forward to the mini donout beer again.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2021576 said:


> What do you guys do about erosion matting? Charge more for removing it?
> 
> Mow around it?
> 
> Mow over it and deal with the matting wrapping around the spindles?


If installed correctly shouldn't be an issue. If its on a slope i wouldn't remove it.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2021577 said:


> Im looking forward to the mini donout beer again.


Those two go good together mmmmmm


----------



## andersman02

What chemicals are you guys using for Creeping charlie/Violets. We have been using triplet for a while now and while it works pretty good, there are some areas where its needs a little more. We were thinking about sending the techs out with a backpack for these areas.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2021578 said:


> If installed correctly shouldn't be an issue. If its on a slope i wouldn't remove it.


It's not. Weeds grow up, push it up, then gets wrapped around spindles / trimmer heads.

Wyoming has done a lot of road work this summer, we have a lot of properties with this on the shoulders.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2021577 said:


> Im looking forward to the mini donout beer again.


Whoa! What is this magical creation you speak of?

(See you on Wednesday?)


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like it's broken to me.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2021585 said:


> Whoa! What is this magical creation you speak of?
> 
> (See you on Wednesday?)


They had it last year and i think this year again. Its awesome some sugar on the rim toi. Im going monday i think.


----------



## SnowGuy73

andersman02;2021583 said:


> What chemicals are you guys using for Creeping charlie/Violets. We have been using triplet for a while now and while it works pretty good, there are some areas where its needs a little more. We were thinking about sending the techs out with a backpack for these areas.


TZone se....


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2021586 said:


> Looks like it's broken to me.


I will give you 500 for the trailer


----------



## ryde307

andersman02;2021583 said:


> What chemicals are you guys using for Creeping charlie/Violets. We have been using triplet for a while now and while it works pretty good, there are some areas where its needs a little more. We were thinking about sending the techs out with a backpack for these areas.


Trimec 992.

With all the truck talk the last week we decided to get one also. Should have a new one by the end of the day.

Going to the fair this afternoon to get fat and people watch.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2021592 said:


> I will give you 500 for the trailer


Add a zero to that and double it, I might consider it.

2003 Featherlite 24' with 4' V.

This trailer new is $18,000.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Facebook is telling me Green Grass is nearby... Creepy...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

ryde307;2021594 said:


> Trimec 992.
> 
> With all the truck talk the last week we decided to get one also. Should have a new one by the end of the day.
> 
> Going to the fair this afternoon to get fat and people watch.


Whatcha gonna get


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2021596 said:


> Add a zero to that and double it, I might consider it.
> 
> 2003 Featherlite 24' with 4' V.
> 
> This trailer new is $18,000.


24 foot correct? I priced a new one in 07 for 12k


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2021576 said:


> What do you guys do about erosion matting? Charge more for removing it?
> 
> Mow around it?
> 
> Mow over it and deal with the matting wrapping around the spindles?


Never had it wrap into the spindles


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2021599 said:


> 24 foot correct? I priced a new one in 07 for 12k


Here we go...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/rvs/5163848420.html


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

New axle goes in Tuesday.


----------



## qualitycut

Do hard to get motivated to work when you dont start right away in the morning.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2021597 said:


> Facebook is telling me Green Grass is nearby... Creepy...


What the? That is. Kind of like when i meet someone and then later says people you may knkw and they are there.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2021596 said:


> Add a zero to that and double it, I might consider it.
> 
> 2003 Featherlite 24' with 4' V.
> 
> This trailer new is $18,000.


Why did you need a 20k trailer? A 10k one would have worked just fine


----------



## Ranger620

ryde307;2021594 said:


> Trimec 992.
> 
> With all the truck talk the last week we decided to get one also. Should have a new one by the end of the day.
> 
> Going to the fair this afternoon to get fat and people watch.


I should get a start up fee for the truck talk
Guessing I'll see you one day this weekend


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2021606 said:


> Why did you need a 20k trailer? A 10k one would have worked just fine


Hahahaha...it WAS $10,000 when I bought it in '03.

Now I would probably just buy a new Stealth or Alumalite.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2021589 said:


> They had it last year and i think this year again. Its awesome some sugar on the rim toi. Im going monday i think.


I liked it. Not sure I could drink a lot of it though


----------



## ryde307

Ranger620;2021607 said:


> I should get a start up fee for the truck talk
> Guessing I'll see you one day this weekend


I am going up on Sunday if you will be there.


----------



## Ranger620

ryde307;2021611 said:


> I am going up on Sunday if you will be there.


Most likely will be there.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2021606 said:


> Why did you need a 20k trailer? A 10k one would have worked just fine


Heck there's decent new ones for 6k


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2021602 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/rvs/5163848420.html


That has alot of bells and whistles. I bet knew it would be close to 30k


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2021614 said:


> That has alot of bells and whistles. I bet knew it would be close to 30k


That is exactly what I have short of the side door for loading a car.

I have the front ramp, etrack around the entire inside of the trailer and down the floor for tie downs.

Compared to what options there are. That trailer, as well as mine, are pretty stripped down.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2021613 said:


> Heck there's decent new ones for 6k


You're not buying a 100% aluminum trailer 8.5' wide, 24' long for anywhere near $6k.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2021618 said:


> You're not buying a 100% aluminum trailer 8.5' wide, 24' long for anywhere near $6k.


I should have put non aluminum in that price range


----------



## qualitycut

Finally started to mow and raining again


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2021616 said:


> That is exactly what I have short of the side door for loading a car.
> 
> I have the front ramp, etrack around the entire inside of the trailer and down the floor for tie downs.
> 
> Compared to what options there are. That trailer, as well as mine, are pretty stripped down.


Ok. Gotcha. Thought yours was just a regular square trailer. Just figured it was a basic trailer, just aluminum. That's what I priced in 07 for 12k. Then again that was 8 years ago.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

People watching at MOA. Crazy people here. At Victorias secret. A girl came in looking for 32 jjj. She's not a 32, and they don't look that big


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Other than Featherlite or Pioneer Rim and Wheel....anyone know of a place to get trailer axles?

Torsion axle to be exact.






Edit*** called Dexter themselves. Apparently no one stocks trailer axles??? 10-14 days to have an axle built and shipped.

Now I'm trying to figure out do I put a new tire on this rim, use the trailer for two weeks, knowing I'm going to burn a tire off.... Or at least only use the trailer if I need to, or do I upgrade both axles to 5200 lb axles and just put two new axles under it for about $1,000??

Then I'd want $11,500 from quality.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2021623 said:


> Other than Featherlite or Pioneer Rim and Wheel....anyone know of a place to get trailer axles?
> 
> Torsion axle to be exact.
> 
> Edit*** called Dexter themselves. Apparently no one stocks trailer axles??? 10-14 days to have an axle built and shipped.
> 
> Now I'm trying to figure out do I put a new tire on this rim, use the trailer for two weeks, knowing I'm going to burn a tire off.... Or at least only use the trailer if I need to, or do I upgrade both axles to 5200 lb axles and just put two new axles under it for about $1,000??
> 
> Then I'd want $11,500 from quality.


Smart move would be to upgrade


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2021623 said:


> Other than Featherlite or Pioneer Rim and Wheel....anyone know of a place to get trailer axles?
> 
> Torsion axle to be exact.
> 
> Edit*** called Dexter themselves. Apparently no one stocks trailer axles??? 10-14 days to have an axle built and shipped.
> 
> Now I'm trying to figure out do I put a new tire on this rim, use the trailer for two weeks, knowing I'm going to burn a tire off.... Or at least only use the trailer if I need to, or do I upgrade both axles to 5200 lb axles and just put two new axles under it for about $1,000??
> 
> Then I'd want $11,500 from quality.


I hate spending money, but considering the down time you're facing, I would probably consider the upgrade...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I put my spare on.

They are 225/75/15s, I can at least run the rest of the day today.

Figures I just sold my dump trailer too.

Got a call in directly to Dexter, waiting to hear on price / drop ship direct to my house.

Torsion Axle, looks like just 4 bolts hold the thing to the trailer. Easy fix if I can get the axle.

Two heavy equipment alignment shops said just put an axle under it.

Not sure how easy it would be to just upgrade straight to a different axle. 

Biggest issue is backing plates / brakes / bearings fitting on the axle shaft.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2021623 said:


> Other than Featherlite or Pioneer Rim and Wheel....anyone know of a place to get trailer axles?
> 
> Torsion axle to be exact.


******* Trailer sales in St. Cloud will have everything you need in stock.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2021627 said:


> ******* Trailer sales in St. Cloud will have everything you need in stock.


Nope. Called them too. Dexter distributors put of Brainerd referred me to them.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dexter says to buy through the distributor, cheaper than direct.

I never understand that.


----------



## qualitycut

Humid.....


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2021609 said:


> Hahahaha...it WAS $10,000 when I bought it in '03.
> 
> Now I would probably just buy a new Stealth or Alumalite.


Whats so funny lawndude?!?!


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2021597 said:


> Facebook is telling me Green Grass is nearby... Creepy...


It told me that you where nearby


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2021629 said:


> Dexter says to buy through the distributor, cheaper than direct.
> 
> I never understand that.


Quantity vs a one off order I suppose?


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2021632 said:


> It told me that you where nearby


Whos been sitting outside of whos house?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2021628 said:


> Nope. Called them too. Dexter distributors put of Brainerd referred me to them.


Because then the distributor isn't competing with dexter price wise and the distributor gets the sale. Thier perkfie selling thier product.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm riding this, this afternoon / weekend.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2021638 said:


> I'm riding this, this afternoon / weekend.


I was just at the toro dealer looking at them. Cuts nice!


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;2021640 said:


> I was just at the toro dealer looking at them. Cuts nice!


Love the spring seat on them


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2021630 said:


> Humid.....


Just thinking the same thing


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2021636 said:


> Whos been sitting outside of whos house?


State Fair duh... Thumbs Up


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2021636 said:


> Whos been sitting outside of whos house?


It tells me that CB is nearby again


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2021641 said:


> Love the spring seat on them


The new suspension? Exmark got the same (naturally)


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

$442 + $100 shipping for the axle. 2 weeks. Drop shipped to my house.

These guys are bleeding me dry.

$650 for the rear window they put the trimmer through. 

$350 for a trimmer that was drove over.

All this month.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2021638 said:


> I'm riding this, this afternoon / weekend.


Had the Exmark version a couple weeks back. 14k or 14.5k


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2021638 said:


> I'm riding this, this afternoon / weekend.


Looks really tall.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2021647 said:


> It tells me that CB is nearby again


Thats answers that. Creepy.......


----------



## albhb3

Green Grass;2021647 said:


> It tells me that CB is nearby again


you should turn off the tinder/grinder app on your phone


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2021651 said:


> Had the Exmark version a couple weeks back. 14k or 14.5k


Toro with a 29hp is supposed to be $12k promo price, prefleet.

This one has a 24 hp Kawasaki. WAY too light on HP.


----------



## Ranger620

Did you guys with newer fords know you can do a custom screen saver on the display screen? I got several to choose from now


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2021659 said:


> Toro with a 29hp is supposed to be $12k promo price, prefleet.
> 
> This one has a 24 hp Kawasaki. WAY too light on HP.


The one I had was 8xx cc kawi. Bigger than my kohlers


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2021650 said:


> $442 + $100 shipping for the axle. 2 weeks. Drop shipped to my house.
> 
> These guys are bleeding me dry.
> 
> $650 for the rear window they put the trimmer through.
> 
> $350 for a trimmer that was drove over.
> 
> All this month.


Wait, what? Trimmer they drove over?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2021660 said:


> Did you guys with newer fords know you can do a custom screen saver on the display screen? I got several to choose from now


I'm just too lazy to download another one... Got rid of that Inver Grove Ford one right away though and went to the stock Ford...  Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2021660 said:


> Did you guys with newer fords know you can do a custom screen saver on the display screen? I got several to choose from now


Yup.........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2021664 said:


> Wait, what? Trimmer they drove over?


There IS more stuff I don't post.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2021669 said:


> Yup.........


I so frigin old.


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2021648 said:


> The new suspension? Exmark got the same (naturally)


Yes, believe it or not my rear has newer been on a exmark, only toro and ferris.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2021671 said:


> There IS more stuff I don't post.


Oh boy.....


----------



## unit28

andersman02;2021583 said:


> What chemicals are you guys using for Creeping charlie/Violets. We have been using triplet for a while now and while it works pretty good, there are some areas where its needs a little more. We were thinking about sending the techs out with a backpack for these areas.


combinations of broadleaf herbicides with quinclorac (Drive) are effective against ground ivy during the summer. Quinclorac is primarily a postemergence crabgrass herbicide that also has good activity on clover and knotweed. Results from the past several years indicate that the broadleaf weed control (ground ivy, speedwell and violets) of several broadleaf herbicides can be dramatically increased by tank mixing them with quinclorac.


----------



## banonea

anyone else going to the state fair tonight? Decided last minute to go tonight. I will be the one with all the rings .......


----------



## ryde307

All sorts of truck deals at the fair. Lender you could come but one here. $50k for 3500 with new dxt boss v box dump body ect


----------



## Bill1090

ryde307;2021695 said:


> All sorts of truck deals at the fair. Lender you could come but one here. $50k for 3500 with new dxt boss v box dump body ect


Too much doughnut beer??


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2021671 said:


> There IS more stuff I don't post.


Do tell.......


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2021660 said:


> Did you guys with newer fords know you can do a custom screen saver on the display screen? I got several to choose from now


Yep you can hook the truck to wifi too so the system will update when you pull in your driveway.


----------



## TKLAWN

Kung pow chicken mmmmm....


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2021706 said:


> Kung pow chicken mmmmm....


Love that cafe


----------



## Camden

ryde307;2021695 said:


> All sorts of truck deals at the fair. Lender you could come but one here. $50k for 3500 with new dxt boss v box dump body ect


A couple years ago Hayford Ford had a truck at the Crysteel booth that was setup with a plow and salter for $32k. I can't tell you how much I still think about that deal. That same year I ended up buying a 2010 with just a plow for $24k...oh what could've been :crying:


----------



## Camden

TKLAWN;2021706 said:


> Kung pow chicken mmmmm....





qualitycut;2021711 said:


> Love that cafe


x3, that sh!t is delicious. Every time I have it I think about the Seinfeld episode when Kramer tries some of Jerry's leftover chicken.


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;2021694 said:


> anyone else going to the state fair tonight? Decided last minute to go tonight. I will be the one with all the rings .......


Just left..


----------



## unit28

TKLAWN;2021706 said:


> Kung pow chicken mmmmm....


General Tsao Er whatevers spicy


----------



## jimslawnsnow

ryde307;2021695 said:


> All sorts of truck deals at the fair. Lender you could come but one here. $50k for 3500 with new dxt boss v box dump body ect


Regular cab? Crew cab? Color? Brand?


----------



## NorthernProServ

Green Grass;2021715 said:


> Just left..


Planning on next weekend here


----------



## Polarismalibu

Someone decided to pull over on 610 and pretended jump in the river


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;2021720 said:


> Planning on next weekend here


Same here.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Toro is okay, but it's slow.

Top speed 9 mph.

Had the suspension set on 1 and it's still pretty rough.

Kubota's pivoting front axle gives a smoother ride.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I'm hanging out and Lwnmwr hood this weekend


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2021704 said:


> Yep you can hook the truck to wifi too so the system will update when you pull in your driveway.


I'll have to do that if my wifi will go that far. House to where I park is a fair distance but I think my phone connects so I'll look into that


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2021732 said:


> Toro is okay, but it's slow.
> 
> Top speed 9 mph.
> 
> Had the suspension set on 1 and it's still pretty rough.
> 
> Kubota's pivoting front axle gives a smoother ride.


Exmark went about 12


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2021736 said:


> I'll have to do that if my wifi will go that far. House to where I park is a fair distance but I think my phone connects so I'll look into that


Wonder if you can download nuddy ?pics


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2021732 said:


> Toro is okay, but it's slow.
> 
> Top speed 9 mph.
> 
> Had the suspension set on 1 and it's still pretty rough.
> 
> Kubota's pivoting front axle gives a smoother ride.


Wow picky sob. Maybe you should make your own


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2021744 said:


> Wow picky sob. Maybe you should make your own


If I could take Kubota's diesel, put it in Ferris' suspension and have Exmark's cut, I would be good.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2021745 said:


> If I could take Kubota's diesel, put it in Ferris' suspension and have Exmark's cut, I would be good.


Then make one from there parts


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2021746 said:


> Then make one from there parts


I look at them all the time, trying to figure out how to make it work.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2021752 said:


> I look at them all the time, trying to figure out how to make it work.


If there's a will there's a way


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2021744 said:


> Wow picky sob. Maybe you should make your own


Ha that's funny you said that. The wife added one in there lol


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2021762 said:


> Whoa whoa whoa... we didn't even hear about the first!!


No pics either!


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2021764 said:


> Ha that's funny you said that. The wife added one in there lol


What you mean?


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2021769 said:


> What you mean?


I mean the wife added a really nice picture for the screen saver. Xxx swimsuit edition


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2021777 said:


> I mean the wife added a really nice picture for the screen saver. Xxx swimsuit edition


Haha there you go. Dose that rule still apply here pic it it didn't happen lol!


----------



## Drakeslayer

Polarismalibu;2021735 said:


> I'm hanging out and Lwnmwr hood this weekend


I will be up there next weekend laying with the buffalo.


----------



## qualitycut

Well this might get interesting, she mentioned watching a movie at her place but then said no because we would only watch a few minutes of the movie. 30 min of smooth talking im sitting outside waiting for her to clean her place up quick. Hmmmmm


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2021785 said:


> Well this might get interesting, she mentioned watching a movie at her place but then said no because we would only watch a few minutes of the movie. 30 min of smooth talking im sitting outside waiting for her to clean her place up quick. Hmmmmm


Snap a pic. Let's see if it's worth being jealous...


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2021785 said:


> Well this might get interesting, she mentioned watching a movie at her place but then said no because we would only watch a few minutes of the movie. 30 min of smooth talking im sitting outside waiting for her to clean her place up quick. Hmmmmm


Hahaha there you go man!


----------



## CityGuy

Well so much for going to bed early.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2021785 said:


> Well this might get interesting, she mentioned watching a movie at her place but then said no because we would only watch a few minutes of the movie. 30 min of smooth talking im sitting outside waiting for her to clean her place up quick. Hmmmmm


Probably had to make sure the kids were asleep


----------



## Camden

drakeslayer;2021793 said:


> probably had to make sure the kids were asleep


lol......!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2021785 said:


> Well this might get interesting, she mentioned watching a movie at her place but then said no because we would only watch a few minutes of the movie. 30 min of smooth talking im sitting outside waiting for her to clean her place up quick. Hmmmmm


I remember when I was 17 and had to tell all my buddies about it too...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2021789 said:


> Snap a pic. Let's see if it's worth being jealous...


Hahaha Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2021793 said:


> Probably had to make sure the kids were asleep


Those are the best lol


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2021799 said:


> I remember when I was 17 and had to tell all my buddies about it too...


Got to give all you tied down guys something to think about.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2021789 said:


> Snap a pic. Let's see if it's worth being jealous...


Cant, she said her brother goes on plowsite


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2021805 said:


> Cant, she said her brother goes on plowsite


And he is who????


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2021803 said:


> Got to give all you tied down guys something to think about.


been married for 20+ years and believe me, I could tell you some stories........


----------



## Polarismalibu

He just crshed a bachelorette party on the lake


----------



## Polarismalibu

Meant wee kkkkad lol


----------



## SnowGuy73

56° cloudy, light breeze.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Heavy dew/fog.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Temps not as high this week now.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Looks wet end of the week and weekend


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2021805 said:


> Cant, she said her brother goes on plowsite


Not sure if he's going to be to happy about you posting that you are about to defile his sister either


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2021821 said:


> Not sure if he's going to be to happy about you posting that you are about to defile his sister either


Lol, I was kidding, just wanted to give everyone with a single sister a heart attack


----------



## CityGuy

53° areas of fog


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2021821 said:


> Not sure if he's going to be to happy about you posting that you are about to defile his sister either


Allllllllways


----------



## cbservicesllc

Looks like CVI's running a sting on 35 in Wyoming/Forest Lake


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;2021825 said:


> 53° areas of fog


55°… about 10 gallons of hydro fluid spread out in a nice line about 50' long.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2021838 said:


> 55°… about 10 gallons of hydro fluid spread out in a nice line about 50' long.


I love that when backing away from a snow pile in the winter.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2021836 said:


> Looks like CVI's running a sting on 35 in Wyoming/Forest Lake


Looks like Lwnmwrman22 is working towards Taylor's Falls today.

Good thing I didn't take off in my new little wanna be dump and trailer, head towards St. Anthony to get my tractor this morning.

No name, DOT number yet. Woulda had a full inspection.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2021840 said:


> Looks like Lwnmwrman22 is working towards Taylor's Falls today.
> 
> Good thing I didn't take off in my new little wanna be dump and trailer, head towards St. Anthony to get my tractor this morning.
> 
> No name, DOT number yet. Woulda had a full inspection.


Free inspection. .


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2021841 said:


> Free inspection. .


Speaking of....I suppose I need to get an inspection sticker now too.

Too bad traffic came aren't just a hair wider.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2021838 said:


> 55°… about 10 gallons of hydro fluid spread out in a nice line about 50' long.


Good way to start a Saturday


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2021842 said:


> Speaking of....I suppose I need to get an inspection sticker now too.
> 
> Too bad traffic came aren't just a hair wider.


I'm sure it's intentional


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;2021806 said:


> And he is who????


Probably that guy who came in here yesterday. Bossisbest?


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2021840 said:


> Looks like Lwnmwrman22 is working towards Taylor's Falls today.
> 
> Good thing I didn't take off in my new little wanna be dump and trailer, head towards St. Anthony to get my tractor this morning.
> 
> No name, DOT number yet. Woulda had a full inspection.


That's how you know your big time when you talk about yourself in 3rd person.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2021849 said:


> That's how you know your big time when you talk about yourself in 3rd person.


Pique your interest at $5500 for this Red Exmark?


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2021847 said:


> Probably that guy who came in here yesterday. Bossisbest?


Lmao!!!!!....


----------



## Doughboy12

Where are we all meeting for this BLM push???
Plow on ready to go......


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;2021838 said:


> 55°… about 10 gallons of hydro fluid spread out in a nice line about 50' long.


That doesn't sound good. What did you break?


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;2021853 said:


> Where are we all meeting for this BLM push???
> Plow on ready to go......


I am still shocked that they're going to be allowed to snarl traffic. Where's the leadership to say "You stand on the street, you're going to jail."???


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2021857 said:


> I am still shocked that they're going to be allowed to snarl traffic. Where's the leadership to say "You stand on the street, you're going to jail."???


So what would be best....scoop mode or V?


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2021857 said:


> I am still shocked that they're going to be allowed to snarl traffic. Where's the leadership to say "You stand on the street, you're going to jail."???


Let's see how long they stick to the "one northbound lane."
Should have given them the southbound one...


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;2021858 said:


> So what would be best....scoop mode or V?


You forgot "Water Cannon" as an option.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2021857 said:


> I am still shocked that they're going to be allowed to snarl traffic. Where's the leadership to say "You stand on the street, you're going to jail."???


Yea its unreal. Any protests that block traffic or effect peoples jobs ect shouldn't be allowed. If they cared so much about black people they would be more worried about black on black crime. Guy on the news this morning who is leading it said its also because there isnt enough black employees or vendors ar the fair. Come on we all know the real reason there isnt. Lack of work ethic


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;2021857 said:


> I am still shocked that they're going to be allowed to snarl traffic. Where's the leadership to say "You stand on the street, you're going to jail."???


Police chief said they won't arrest any protesters if they don't break the law.


----------



## CityGuy

Sealing the driveway. Fun, fun.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2021864 said:


> Police chief said they won't arrest any protesters if they don't break the law.


I dont get how walking down the middle of the road isnt illegal. Jaywalking?


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2021866 said:


> I dont get how walking down the middle of the road isnt illegal. Jaywalking?


This.................


----------



## Polarismalibu

Polarismalibu;2021809 said:


> Meant wee kkkkad lol


Nice pocket post there


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Picked up my RED Tech mower this morning. Sounds like Kohler is starting to replace quite a few of these engines.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2021862 said:


> Yea its unreal. Any protests that block traffic or effect peoples jobs ect shouldn't be allowed. If they cared so much about black people they would be more worried about black on black crime. Guy on the news this morning who is leading it said its also because there isnt enough black employees or vendors ar the fair. Come on we all know the real reason there isnt. *Lack of work ethic*


Hey now! If you keep telling the truth people are going to get offended and we certainly don't want that.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2021871 said:


> Hey now! If you keep telling the truth people are going to get offended and we certainly don't want that.


I know, sorry. ....m


----------



## CityGuy

Driveway sealed, first coat. Put the second on tomorrow morning. Now to fix the garage concrete.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2021851 said:


> Pique your interest at $5500 for this Red Exmark?


Not a bad price... I'll pass though.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2021873 said:


> I know, sorry. ....m


your banned 1 week for that. Now go to your room and think about what you've done.....Now if only they went and layed on them tracks about 50ft below them


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2021877 said:


> Not a bad price... I'll pass though.


Just wanted to offer before I list it.

I owe $5,000 on my two Exmarks. Wanna pay those off and go to Fogo.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Just bought a 9'2" boss SS dxt


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2021886 said:


> Just wanted to offer before I list it.
> 
> I owe $5,000 on my two Exmarks. Wanna pay those off and go to Fogo.


Appreciate that.

I need to buy another bagger and a new plow, so another mower just ain't in the cards right now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2021896 said:


> Appreciate that.
> 
> I need to buy another bagger and a new plow, so another mower just ain't in the cards right now.


Same. Thinking about putting up the other Exmark to get a plow.

BTW, Pine City dealer said X-series with 29 hp carb Kawi $11,200 on fleet with the suspension platform.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nice day out.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Protesters won't let people leave the fair now


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2021898 said:


> Nice day out.


This.......


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2021899 said:


> Protesters won't let people leave the fair now


Well here come the arrests then.


----------



## CityGuy

Driveway is drying nicely. Might get a second coat on yet today.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2021901 said:


> Well here come the arrests then.


I doubt it. They should all get arrested but they won't.


----------



## Polarismalibu

If one of them get run over they can have a black lives splatter protest


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2021904 said:


> If one of them get run over they can have a black lives splatter protest


Just had a few beers, should head over there. They want people to respect them and they are just going backwards. Idiots


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2021899 said:


> Protesters won't let people leave the fair now


To me that's illegal. I was just there about this time and saw them have all the highways blocked northbound. Cops had people blocked off on the street. And they were not protesters


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Booth selling black lives matter t shirts. Only booth that wasn't busy


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2021912 said:


> Booth selling black lives matter t shirts. Only booth that wasn't busy


No one wants to support idiots all those protesters just that


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2021840 said:


> Looks like Lwnmwrman22 is working towards Taylor's Falls today.
> 
> Good thing I didn't take off in my new little wanna be dump and trailer, head towards St. Anthony to get my tractor this morning.
> 
> No name, DOT number yet. Woulda had a full inspection.


Figured I'd give a heads up... Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2021857 said:


> I am still shocked that they're going to be allowed to snarl traffic. Where's the leadership to say "You stand on the street, you're going to jail."???


Agreed....


----------



## qualitycut

So buddy is getting a real job and wants to sell me his accounts, does about 4600 a month contracts year round and about and additional 2k in oer times in summer and about 1200 per plow on top of that. Thinking about 15k he bought most these accounts 2 years ago and some were already his didn't lose any on the last transition. Decent deal?

edit 5600 a month contract


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2021919 said:


> So buddy is getting a real job and wants to sell me his accounts, does about 4600 a month contracts year round and about and additional 2k in oer times in summer and about 1200 per plow on top of that. Thinking about 15k he bought most these accounts 2 years ago and some were already his didn't lose any on the last transition. Decent deal?


Most will say maintenance accounts are worth about 20% of gross, at best.

That's about $7,000. That's with a LOT of factors. If it costs him $4,000 to do the 4600 in work, then the number is lower. If it's 20 hours of work/month, then it would be worth more.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2021919 said:


> So buddy is getting a real job and wants to sell me his accounts, does about 4600 a month contracts year round and about and additional 2k in oer times in summer and about 1200 per plow on top of that. Thinking about 15k he bought most these accounts 2 years ago and some were already his didn't lose any on the last transition. Decent deal?
> 
> edit 5600 a month contract


It really depends on the profit of the accounts.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2021920 said:


> Most will say maintenance accounts are worth about 20% of gross, at best.
> 
> That's about $7,000. That's with a LOT of factors. If it costs him $4,000 to do the 4600 in work, then the number is lower. If it's 20 hours of work/month, then it would be worth more.


he averages 8k a month in maintance 45 man hours a week , plus he shows about another1000-1500 a week in other services he does for these places . payroll for lawns only is about 3000 a month with 2 employees he doesnt help mow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Plus, while he didn't lose that many/any in the last transaction, human nature will be people will feel like they're just being passed along and will look for a more stable working relationship. 

Whether it's this time, or not, who knows.

A buddy had a spray tech that had a large customer list when he left company A and went to company B. He stayed at company B for about 6 months and went to my buddy.

Most went with him, but when my buddy contacted some of the customers, they said while they really liked "Johnny" and thought he did a great job, they weren't willing to continue to wonder who the next bill was coming from.


----------



## qualitycut

we are going to go over more later this week but he just gave me the basics to see if im even interested.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2021923 said:


> Plus, while he didn't lose that many/any in the last transaction, human nature will be people will feel like they're just being passed along and will look for a more stable working relationship.
> 
> Whether it's this time, or not, who knows.
> 
> A buddy had a spray tech that had a large customer list when he left company A and went to company B. He stayed at company B for about 6 months and went to my buddy.
> 
> Most went with him, but when my buddy contacted some of the customers, they said while they really liked "Johnny" and thought he did a great job, they weren't willing to continue to wonder who the next bill was coming from.


 we discussed that whoever doesnt go with doesnt get paid for and we are going to figure out a figure for that


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2021922 said:


> he averages 8k a month in maintance 45 man hours a week , plus he shows about another1000-1500 a week in other services he does for these places . payroll for lawns only is about 3000 a month with 2 employees he doesnt help mow


Long story short, his numbers don't jive. Just saying.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2021926 said:


> Long story short, his numbers don't jive. Just saying.


paychex gets 14 an hour 
14x50=700
700x4weeks equals 2800

doesnt include work comp. these are all close not exact numbers, havent sat down and went over his books yet


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2021927 said:


> paychex gets 14 an hour
> 14x50=700
> 700x4weeks equals 2800
> 
> doesnt include work comp. these are all close not exact numbers, havent sat down and went over his books yet


No OT?......


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2021919 said:


> So buddy is getting a real job and wants to sell me his accounts, does about 4600 a month contracts year round and about and additional 2k in oer times in summer and about 1200 per plow on top of that. Thinking about 15k he bought most these accounts 2 years ago and some were already his didn't lose any on the last transition. Decent deal?
> 
> edit 5600 a month contract


I'd happily pay $15k for accounts that pay $5k/month. No brainer.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2021928 said:


> No OT?......


Those numbers are just for mowing payroll no landscaping or anything else and those are the hours it takes on the top end to do them. Doesnt include hours worked doing and other work as hes just selling the accounts and all other work just comes with when its there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2021927 said:


> paychex gets 14 an hour
> 14x50=700
> 700x4weeks equals 2800
> 
> doesnt include work comp. these are all close not exact numbers, havent sat down and went over his books yet


Yep, kinda like the $60,000 / year foreman job??

$14/hour employee costs closer to $25/hour. $5,000 / month for labor.


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;2021919 said:


> So buddy is getting a real job and wants to sell me his accounts, does about 4600 a month contracts year round and about and additional 2k in oer times in summer and about 1200 per plow on top of that. Thinking about 15k he bought most these accounts 2 years ago and some were already his didn't lose any on the last transition. Decent deal?
> 
> edit 5600 a month contract


I've been there and done that. One time it worked great, 2nd time I made it work but wasn't ideal.

Tie in paying him based off gross sales. Pay him monthly on 5 or 10% of gross sales until a certain agreed amount.

In your example he's claiming close to 100k a year. 10% of gross for 1.5yrs would pay that 15k.

If he's numbers are legit then it works all good. If you decide to drop some crap accounts you can and it takes longer for him to get paid. Having him base it off of gross sales will keep him in contact and trying to sell you to his customers if one calls him direct unhappy. If he balks at this it might be a sign he doesn't think his list is that great.

You can do three payments over a years time also. Same idea of keeping him motivated to send customers your way.

Just paying 15k and letting him walk is foolish unless it's unusual situation.

Also make sure he fills out the form up front so you 1099 his ass.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2021922 said:


> he averages 8k a month in maintance 45 man hours a week , plus he shows about another1000-1500 a week in other services he does for these places . payroll for lawns only is about 3000 a month with 2 employees he doesnt help mow


Each guy only works 20 hours / week? Is he Snowguy??


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2021933 said:


> Yep, kinda like the $60,000 / year foreman job??
> 
> $14/hour employee costs closer to $25/hour. $5,000 / month for labor.


Thats what paycheck gets is 14 so im guessing they are at 10 an hour and my 14 dollar an hour guy only costs me 18.90 with worl comp and everything. And that 60k job is still there actually.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2021935 said:


> Each guy only works 20 hours / week? Is he Snowguy??


Are you even reading what im putting here? 45 man hours for MOWING doesnt include all the other mulch trimming landscape stuff amd I said not exact numbers just close figures over the phone. Think someone needs a nap


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yuhas shows 90 Monday thru Friday...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You said payroll is $3,000 with 2 guys, 45 man hours per week.

That's 22.5 man hours. My post was a jab at Snowguy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;2021940 said:


> Yuhas shows 90 Monday thru Friday...


Giggles shows about the same.


----------



## Camden

Unless I'm missing something here, if Quality can get his hands on accounts that'll pay north of $67k annually for only $15k he's stupid to not do it.

It doesn't even need to be debated. Buy him out today.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;2021940 said:


> Yuhas shows 90 Monday thru Friday...


Cafe me.....


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;2021934 said:


> I've been there and done that. One time it worked great, 2nd time I made it work but wasn't ideal.
> 
> Tie in paying him based off gross sales. Pay him monthly on 5 or 10% of gross sales until a certain agreed amount.
> 
> In your example he's claiming close to 100k a year. 10% of gross for 1.5yrs would pay that 15k.
> 
> If he's numbers are legit then it works all good. If you decide to drop some crap accounts you can and it takes longer for him to get paid. Having him base it off of gross sales will keep him in contact and trying to sell you to his customers if one calls him direct unhappy. If he balks at this it might be a sign he doesn't think his list is that great.
> 
> You can do three payments over a years time also. Same idea of keeping him motivated to send customers your way.
> 
> Just paying 15k and letting him walk is foolish unless it's unusual situation.
> 
> Also make sure he fills out the form up front so you 1099 his ass.


I like that idea and he already said he wanted payments with a chunk down so I will try that once I look it over.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nws is even lower than this morning now, mid 80s..


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2021935 said:


> Each guy only works 20 hours / week? Is he Snowguy??


Still waiting on that Bill of sale....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2021946 said:


> Nws is even lower than this morning now, mid 80s..


Hmmm who going to be right?

Wet next weekend and cooler?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;2021948 said:


> Still waiting on that Bill of sale....


He is to busy giving you jabs to make a bill of sale


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2021948 said:


> Still waiting on that Bill of sale....


Hopefully you get it by tax time.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2021950 said:


> Hmmm who going to be right?
> 
> Wet next weekend and cooler?


I'm hoping nws or both be wrong and stay this weather.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2021952 said:


> Hopefully you get it by tax time.


Already missed it second quarter filing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2021954 said:


> Already missed it second quarter filing.


You didn't just type one up? Not that hard.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2021955 said:


> You didn't just type one up? Not that hard.


You said you would send it.

I prefer to do things the right way.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2021955 said:


> You didn't just type one up? Not that hard.


Hmmmm.............


----------



## djagusch

Camden;2021943 said:


> Unless I'm missing something here, if Quality can get his hands on accounts that'll pay north of $67k annually for only $15k he's stupid to not do it.
> 
> It doesn't even need to be debated. Buy him out today.


5600 contracts per month. 180 hrs payroll per month to mow. Equals $31.1 per hour minus costs, overhead, etc.

Could there be more to it, yes. Are we saying walk away? No, just needs to do due diligence on numbers. I would jump into the numbers but not into writing a check yet.

There's a reason they jumped ownership in 2 yrs. Need to find out why.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2021957 said:


> Hmmmm.............


How much did you say those Toro/Exmark aerators are?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2021957 said:


> Hmmmm.............


:laughing:

Y'all don't disappoint.


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;2021951 said:


> He is to busy giving you jabs to make a bill of sale


Cut him a break, his naked lady machine is broken.


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;2021958 said:


> 5600 contracts per month. 180 hrs payroll per month to mow. Equals $31.1 per hour minus costs, overhead, etc.
> 
> Could there be more to it, yes. Are we saying walk away? No, just needs to do due diligence on numbers. I would jump into the numbers but not into writing a check yet.
> 
> There's a reason they jumped ownership in 2 yrs. Need to find out why.


There is also another 2k in contracts but are per time, didnt really explain that whe. I said contracts i meant guaranteed monthly payments. And hes been doing this for 14 years and hust got married and wants a normal schedule with retirement and insurance ect. He is the one who actually helped me out when i got started.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2021956 said:


> You said you would send it.
> 
> I prefer to do things the right way.


Just sign in lwmrman22 will be all good.


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;2021962 said:


> There is also another 2k in contracts but are per time, didnt really explain that whe. I said contracts i meant guaranteed monthly payments. And hes been doing this for 14 years and hust got married and wants a normal schedule with retirement and insurance ect. He is the one who actually helped me out when i got started.


42.22 per hr, figure out the whole story and numbers might come together. Is it shop time included in that, is the owner doing blades, etc each night not in the payroll? Dig and you will figure it out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Here we go. 

Norv time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Had my 13 year old on the Toro mowing today. He agrees the suspension sucks. I didn't talk to him about it before hand. 

I think Jim would compare it to Dodge leather seats.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2021959 said:


> How much did you say those Toro/Exmark aerators are?


About 10k without fleet pricing


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2021967 said:


> About 10k without fleet pricing


Jesus.....

Looked at one at lano here in town yesterday, looked like it had been sitting outside for awhile.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2021966 said:


> Had my 13 year old on the Toro mowing today. He agrees the suspension sucks. I didn't talk to him about it before hand.
> 
> I think Jim would compare it to Dodge leather seats.


Haha...... you two are just to cute!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2021966 said:


> Had my 13 year old on the Toro mowing today. He agrees the suspension sucks. I didn't talk to him about it before hand.
> 
> I think Jim would compare it to Dodge leather seats.


The Exmark I had was good. Never had a ferris though. But better than what I have now and better than the deere I had with solid front tires and no suspension what so ever


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;2021968 said:


> Jesus.....
> 
> Looked at one at lano here in town yesterday, looked like it had been sitting outside for awhile.


Might have a turfco turnaer 6 with sulky for sale if interested. Only 1 year old.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;2021971 said:


> Might have a turfco turnaer 6 with sulky for sale if interested. Only 1 year old.


He just bought my tow behind blue bird


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2021970 said:


> The Exmark I had was good. Never had a ferris though. But better than what I have now and better than the deere I had with solid front tires and no suspension what so ever


I'll admit, there might be more to the suspension that I saw. I was just playing with the shocks on the back of the seat.

With that said, I think the Exmark WOULD be better, they have a much more comfortable seat. ALTHOUGH..... I'm demoing basically an E-series Exmark, and I own X-series with the upgraded seats.

The Toro would get down to around $11k after fleet, I'm sure.

I would like to try a 6000 series, maybe next spring? Kinda in a bind though.

I wanna move this Red Tech mower, then not sure what will happen with the Ferris. At this point I want Ferris to buy it back, but I doubt that'll happen.

I was impressed with the Toro cut again today, and my Exmark did well, and I'd put either of those into service, but they don't have anymore 29 hp Kawi / 60's in stock for the season supposedly.

If I moved the Exmark, got rid of the Ferris, I need another rider.


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;2021961 said:


> Cut him a break, his naked lady machine is broken.


Here I thought he got the naked lady machine fixed


----------



## Green Grass

I broke down and turned my air back on.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2021977 said:


> I broke down and turned my air back on.


I did this morning before i left was going to happen in the next day or so anyway


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2021975 said:


> I'll admit, there might be more to the suspension that I saw. I was just playing with the shocks on the back of the seat.
> 
> With that said, I think the Exmark WOULD be better, they have a much more comfortable seat. ALTHOUGH..... I'm demoing basically an E-series Exmark, and I own X-series with the upgraded seats.
> 
> The Toro would get down to around $11k after fleet, I'm sure.
> 
> I would like to try a 6000 series, maybe next spring? Kinda in a bind though.
> 
> I wanna move this Red Tech mower, then not sure what will happen with the Ferris. At this point I want Ferris to buy it back, but I doubt that'll happen.
> 
> I was impressed with the Toro cut again today, and my Exmark did well, and I'd put either of those into service, but they don't have anymore 29 hp Kawi / 60's in stock for the season supposedly.
> 
> If I moved the Exmark, got rid of the Ferris, I need another rider.


I had the x series with a kawi. Not sure on hp. It was 8xxcc or however they label them now


----------



## jimslawnsnow

The neighbors all around us in the campground have thier air on and in sweatshirts and shorts


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2021979 said:


> I had the x series with a kawi. Not sure on hp. It was 8xxcc or however they label them now


Yeah, the X-series is an 801/810 something, 29 hp carb Kawi.


----------



## albhb3

hahahahha the vikes are terrible


----------



## Polarismalibu

Touchdown!!!!!!!













Wrong team


----------



## SnowGuy73

Norv!........


----------



## Polarismalibu

Touchdown!!!!!!!




The correct team


----------



## albhb3

isn't that one of them 6 yards deep end up at the 15plays hes good at in the regular season


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;2021971 said:


> Might have a turfco turnaer 6 with sulky for sale if interested. Only 1 year old.


I'm not familiar with those, I'll have to do some research.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2021980 said:


> The neighbors all around us in the campground have thier air on and in sweatshirts and shorts


Keeps the smell of bonfire and cooking out of the camper.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;2021977 said:


> I broke down and turned my air back on.


Who turned it off????


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2021988 said:


> Keeps the smell of bonfire and cooking out of the camper.


It sure dose. I have all the windows open in our trailer it's way nice in here now


----------



## Polarismalibu

Man down!!!


----------



## albhb3

awww the little punter got a boo boo


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2021977 said:


> I broke down and turned my air back on.


Mines been on all week. Will be next week too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Defense looks typical.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2021994 said:


> Mines been on all week. Will be next week too.


Mines been on sense the first time I turned it on this spring


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snowguy - check your email and you want it dated later if you already did the quarterly's?


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2021989 said:


> Who turned it off????


With 2 dogs it gets a little stuffy plus my air wasn't kicking on because it was cooler than i had it set at


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2021997 said:


> Snowguy - check your email and you want it dated later if you already did the quarterly's?


Whatever day I bought it is fine.

Thank you sir.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2021998 said:


> With 2 dogs it gets a little stuffy plus my air wasn't kicking on because it was cooler than i had it set at


I enjoy the 60° mornings in the house.

Even now it's only 70° in mine, and that's with the oven being on for almost an hour.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;2022001 said:


> I enjoy the 60° mornings in the house.
> 
> Even now it's only 70° in mine, and that's with the oven being on for almost an hour.


The humidity level was rising in the house


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;2022003 said:


> The humidity level was rising in the house


Still good here, for now.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2022003 said:


> The humidity level was rising in the house


Is it wierd i had the dehumidifier running all week with the windows open?


----------



## qualitycut

Juar brought the dogs for a walk and you can feel its getting muggy out, sucky


----------



## CityGuy

Well was trying to put together my kids new chair before the fire call.


----------



## CityGuy

Green what you got going on out your way?


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2022011 said:


> Green what you got going on out your way?


There was a medical I am home with the kids.


----------



## CityGuy

Score report?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2022013 said:


> There was a medical I am home with the kids.


Ah. Lots of chatter. Thought it was bigger.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2022015 said:


> Ah. Lots of chatter. Thought it was bigger.


No it was because we only had a BLS rig and they wanted to meet up with a ALS rig


----------



## SSS Inc.

Don't do it Quality.


----------



## unit28

My old high school is playing in California 

It's on ESPN 2 attm


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;2022020 said:


> Don't do it Quality.


So you can jump in the lawn biz?


----------



## unit28

Green Grass;2022013 said:


> There was a medical I am home with the kids.


There was a house fire in elk river couple days ago 
seen it on my way to work off twin lakes


----------



## Green Grass

unit28;2022023 said:


> There was a house fire in elk river couple days ago
> seen it on my way to work off twin lakes


Correct the owner and his dog died in it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Norv........


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;2022022 said:


> So you can jump in the lawn biz?


I need to hire someone to mow my lawn. I haven't mowed in 6 weeks. For some reason the growth has halted but it looks good.

Seriously speaking..... I can never figure out why anyone would buy someones accounts on this small of scale. It wouldn't take much marketing to do it on your own.


----------



## SnowGuy73

This "wired for sound" is lame.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2022029 said:


> I need to hire someone to mow my lawn. I haven't mowed in 6 weeks. For some reason the growth has halted but it looks good.
> 
> Seriously speaking..... I can never figure out why anyone would buy someones accounts on this small of scale. It wouldn't take much marketing to do it on your own.


Actually, unless you're in an area of large new growth, it's fairly hard to grow.

Anyone can go buy a Mower and charge whatever, not as much challenge to get going as with larger construction.

If the numbers are solid, I would entertain the idea. I don't think I would do it for $15k up front, but what djagusch said. 1/3 up front, 1/3 2 weeks before Christmas, 1/3 a year from now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Come on with the penalties.


----------



## unit28

Green Grass;2022026 said:


> Correct the owner and his dog died in it.


Sorry to hear that


----------



## CityGuy

Amazing. Wife and kid go to bed and I get to do laundry, dishes and, dust the house.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Walsh missed a fg, again.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2022037 said:


> Amazing. Wife and kid go to bed and I get to do laundry, dishes and, dust the house.


Walk around with the kid on your nipple and maybe your wife will do 'your jobs'??


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2022037 said:


> Amazing. Wife and kid go to bed and I get to do laundry, dishes and, dust the house.


Guess what, I get to do all that and more living by myself lol.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SnowGuy73;2022038 said:


> Walsh missed a fg, again.


So 66% on the night?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2022034 said:


> Actually, unless you're in an area of large new growth, it's fairly hard to grow.
> 
> Anyone can go buy a Mower and charge whatever, not as much challenge to get going as with larger construction.
> 
> If the numbers are solid, I would entertain the idea. I don't think I would do it for $15k up front, but what djagusch said. 1/3 up front, 1/3 2 weeks before Christmas, 1/3 a year from now.


I see new growth all over the metro. Its all in how invested one wants to get with marketing themselves and time they want to invest in doing so. If you want new customers to just fall in your lap then buy some small outfit otherwise push your own brand. A couple hundred one color flyers on someones doorknob might not cut it.

I'm pretty sure if my budget was 15k I could get more work than what is involved here. Buying a small company out is just "easier".


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2022037 said:


> Amazing. Wife and kid go to bed and I get to do laundry, dishes and, dust the house.


Now you can change your name to Mr mom


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;2022042 said:


> So 66% on the night?


Correct......


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2022043 said:


> I see new growth all over the metro. Its all in how invested one wants to get with marketing themselves and time they want to invest in doing so. If you want new customers to just fall in your lap then buy some small outfit otherwise push your own brand. A couple hundred one color flyers on someones doorknob might not cut it.
> 
> I'm pretty sure if my budget was 15k I could get more work than what is involved here. Buying a small company out is just "easier".


The problem with that is most of us keep our service area small to keep fuel cost down. Unless there is a job worth driving to.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2022041 said:


> Guess what, I get to do all that and more living by myself lol.


But do you actually do it lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2022043 said:


> I see new growth all over the metro. Its all in how invested one wants to get with marketing themselves and time they want to invest in doing so. If you want new customers to just fall in your lap then buy some small outfit otherwise push your own brand. A couple hundred one color flyers on someones doorknob might not cut it.
> 
> I'm pretty sure if my budget was 15k I could get more work than what is involved here. Buying a small company out is just "easier".


I agree it's "easier".

However, I guarantee, for the most part, the margins on lawn care / MAINTENANCE are lower than blacktopping, which is why most lawn guys don't go all over the metro.

85% of lawn guys try to stick to about 5-10 miles from their home location.

So, unless you're living / based in an area of large growth, you're pretty much limited to buying, rather than advertising. Until you get word of mouth going, or are able to stumble into a couple of the right contacts in a larger company.

Fuel/windshield costs are killer in the maintenance business.


----------



## djagusch

SSS Inc.;2022043 said:


> I see new growth all over the metro. Its all in how invested one wants to get with marketing themselves and time they want to invest in doing so. If you want new customers to just fall in your lap then buy some small outfit otherwise push your own brand. A couple hundred one color flyers on someones doorknob might not cut it.
> 
> I'm pretty sure if my budget was 15k I could get more work than what is involved here. Buying a small company out is just "easier".


We all sell our time. Buying is less time consuming. Basically go to each property make sure numbers are good, introduce yourself, and you close 99.9%.

15k marketing depending on how you want to target, estimate, etc could add a bit of time. It also is always during the busy spring season which you have less time also.

I have bought twice. Once into making a new division/niche and the other into a near by market. Both times we marketed after the purchase to solidify the area/niche. Much less time involvement.

Here is a typically lawn care inquiry. They call say they are sick of mowing or the mower broke. The want a price, ask for a address/area, you do a lawn close by so you say $50 is the ballpark plus tax. They ask if it's per time or for the month! Just happened to me tuesday.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I get it but then how do the big guys in your industry do it?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2022051 said:


> I get it but then how do the big guys in your industry do it?


Same way I do it. Get a little pocket and start door knocking. Ooorrrr....get in with the large property management companies and tell them you'll take everything.

I'll drive 30 miles one way, but I have to have 1/2-2/3 day of work there. Can't do it for $50.

The McD's I plow are 30 miles from my house. But then there are 7 within about a 10 mile radius. I wouldn't do it for just 1 or 2.

Or get a large townhome, then get 3-4 small commercial on the way back to the shop.


----------



## djagusch

SSS Inc.;2022051 said:


> I get it but then how do the big guys in your industry do it?


They buy to get to a point but yes if your large enough to have account managers and routes in most corners of the metro you can market like your discribing.

One of the bigger ones I have talked to. They have sales/account managers that just talk to customers and make meetings on the commercial side. They just get accounts and relay the issues to the production manager, that goes down to foreman etc.

Basically they have 25 lwnmwrmn22 running around selling and not worrying about how it will get done.

Resi side it's word of mouth and target marketing. Just don't know many in the high count resi side.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Norv...........


----------



## CityGuy

Queens get the win


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;2022051 said:


> I get it but then how do the big guys in your industry do it?


 National inside resource


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2022043 said:


> I see new growth all over the metro. Its all in how invested one wants to get with marketing themselves and time they want to invest in doing so. If you want new customers to just fall in your lap then buy some small outfit otherwise push your own brand. A couple hundred one color flyers on someones doorknob might not cut it.
> 
> I'm pretty sure if my budget was 15k I could get more work than what is involved here. Buying a small company out is just "easier".


We are talking lawns thats a lot of new customers vs you could get 4 jobs out of 15k and gross 100k plus for your 15k investment.


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;2021934 said:


> I've been there and done that. One time it worked great, 2nd time I made it work but wasn't ideal.
> 
> Tie in paying him based off gross sales. Pay him monthly on 5 or 10% of gross sales until a certain agreed amount.
> 
> In your example he's claiming close to 100k a year. 10% of gross for 1.5yrs would pay that 15k.
> 
> If he's numbers are legit then it works all good. If you decide to drop some crap accounts you can and it takes longer for him to get paid. Having him base it off of gross sales will keep him in contact and trying to sell you to his customers if one calls him direct unhappy. If he balks at this it might be a sign he doesn't think his list is that great.
> 
> You can do three payments over a years time also. Same idea of keeping him motivated to send customers your way.
> 
> Just paying 15k and letting him walk is foolish unless it's unusual situation.
> 
> Also make sure he fills out the form up front so you 1099 his ass.


Seems like the most reasonable option...


----------



## qualitycut

Fd should be pulling up soon.


----------



## qualitycut

About 25 ft flames now


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2022065 said:


> About 25 ft flames now


City guy and green will be there in hour and 15 minutes!


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2022066 said:


> City guy and green will be there in hour and 15 minutes!


Gota cooler of beer! Still have about 20 yards of brush to burn.


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;2022066 said:


> City guy and green will be there in hour and 15 minutes!


Nah I am going to bed


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2022068 said:


> Nah I am going to bed


Same.............


----------



## NorthernProServ

Green Grass;2022068 said:


> Nah I am going to bed


Just put hamburgers on the grille here, I am trying to lose 20 pounds for the wedding... Yeah not looking good. I am back to a 34 though


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2022071 said:


> Just put hamburgers on the grille here, I am trying to lose 20 pounds for the wedding... Yeah not looking good. I am back to a 34 though


Ive lost about 25 since winter and i usually dont lose much but all i did different is not eat a ton when i eat, dont even eat all that healthy


----------



## Camden

I wonder how much weight I'd lose if I just stopped drinking beer. Not like I'm fat or anything, I'm a 34 too but I bet I could be a 32.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2022067 said:


> Gota cooler of beer! Still have about 20 yards of brush to burn.


3'x3' and 25' from house I hope.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2022075 said:


> 3'x3' and 25' from house I hope.


There is a 3x3 ring under it and its more than 25 ft from the house.


----------



## Doughboy12

Green Grass;2021977 said:


> I broke down and turned my air back on.


This......too sticky to sleep.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2022037 said:


> Amazing. Wife and kid go to bed and I get to do laundry, dishes and, dust the house.


She sure does have you trained well...:laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS,
Do you do driveways?
I got a guy wants a new one...out in Chanhassen.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2022085 said:


> SSS,
> Do you do driveways?
> I got a guy wants a new one...out in Chanhassen.


No..............


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2022088 said:


> No..............


Know anyone who does?
16x38 with removal of old.


----------



## skorum03

Camden;2022073 said:


> I wonder how much weight I'd lose if I just stopped drinking beer. Not like I'm fat or anything, I'm a 34 too but I bet I could be a 32.


I've wondered the same. Or even if I stopped ordering nachos every Friday/Saturday at the bar.


----------



## SnowGuy73

62° light breeze, few clouds.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nws lowered the highs for the week again.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Moderate dew.


----------



## unit28

no 90* Temps are nice thoughts

Especially friday


----------



## unit28

We toppled the #1 nationally ranked Spartans


De La Salle (Concord, Calif.) made its first trip to Texas and the Spartans will head home with a loss.

The No. 1 ranked team in the Super 25 was upended 26-21 by Euless Trinity in Mansfield on Saturday

in the nightcap of the GEICO ESPN High School Kickoff. The start was delayed 90 minutes by weather.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yuhas still says 90° all week.


----------



## CityGuy

61° fog and mist


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2022102 said:


> Yuhas still says 90° all week.


Yuck......


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2022102 said:


> Yuhas still says 90° all week.


The locals have been saying higher temps for the last couple weeks, i never really looked to see who was right.


----------



## qualitycut

My kstp app as 83 monday then 85,86 the rest


----------



## CityGuy

I need the sun to come out and burn off the dew so I can put the second coat on the driveway.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nice out, but you can feel the moisture in the air.


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;2022109 said:


> I need the sun to come out and burn off the dew so I can put the second coat on the driveway.


No thanks then its really gonna get nasty out


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;2022122 said:


> No thanks then its really gonna get nasty out


Should be a hazy sunshine like yesterday, so the experts say.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2022111 said:


> Nice out, but you can feel the moisture in the air.


That's for sure


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2022125 said:


> Should be a hazy sunshine like yesterday, so the experts say.


Who are these experts you speakof?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Golfing with the old man and half his golf league today. This should be interesting


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2022131 said:


> Who are these experts you speakof?


Forest fire smoke is back...........:waving:


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2022134 said:


> Golfing with the old man and half his golf league today. This should be interesting


Im going today also, have hardly been out this year


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2022147 said:


> Im going today also, have hardly been out this year


You'll be out less if you buy your buddy's maintenance accounts.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2022131 said:


> Who are these experts you speakof?


Local weather men.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2022131 said:


> ?


You done much mudding with your wheeler?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2022151 said:


> You'll be out less if you buy your buddy's maintenance accounts.


It would give me 5 full mow days and then i could just do Landscape and 2 guys mow. That would be plan


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2022155 said:


> It would give me 5 full mow days and then i could just do Landscape and 2 guys mow. That would be plan


Plus more guys to plow, so you can buy one of my plow trucks.


----------



## CityGuy

Second coat going on.


----------



## CityGuy

Driveway looks good. 2 coats 100.00 and a 5 year warranty.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Actually really nice out.


----------



## CityGuy

Not bad for my first driveway.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2022176 said:


> Actually really nice out.


This.........


----------



## Polarismalibu

Skill shot of the day


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2022189 said:


> Skill shot of the day


When did they start putting trees in the fairways. :laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2022189 said:


> Skill shot of the day


Do you have a tree wood in your bag for that shot?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2022190 said:


> When did they start putting trees in the fairways. :laughing:


I was trying to cut the corner. Damn thing jumped up out of nowhere


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2022191 said:


> Do you have a tree wood in your bag for that shot?


Yeah I used the hand wedge.

Needed a new ball lol it cracked.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2022195 said:


> Yeah I used the hand wedge.
> 
> Needed a new ball lol it cracked.


Ultras will do that....


----------



## CityGuy

Breeze feels nice today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

A lot of Maples are starting to turn.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2022208 said:


> A lot of Maples are starting to turn.


Noticed that on my way up to Siren yesterday and Brainerd today


----------



## qualitycut

Been letting the dogs out front since he couldn't do stairs with the stitches and front yard grows way slower than back. Well i guess i havent really looked at the back in a while oops.


And just watched a rabbit bounce of the fence a few time, luckily the old dog is a little slower cause i think he would have been gonzo


----------



## CityGuy

I think my dehumidifier in the garage has died. Leaking water everywhere but the catch pan.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Pickle says nearly 90 all week too.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SnowGuy73;2022229 said:


> Pickle says nearly 90 all week too.


Is she usually pretty accurate in her forecasting?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;2022232 said:


> Is she usually pretty accurate in her forecasting?


No idea, just passing it along.


----------



## qualitycut

Nws is still 5 degrees cooler.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SnowGuy73;2022233 said:


> No idea, just passing it along.


Lauren said same, near 90s


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;2022239 said:


> Lauren said same, near 90s


Same with Dahl.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2022240 said:


> Same with Dahl.


Cafe!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Figured we're paving again this week.


----------



## CityGuy

Call number 2 for the day


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Toro 24 hp Kawi, 5 gallons in 3 hours. A hair better than my big blocks, but not amazing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

At least I'm not going over these fields multiple times like I would have to do before, even when we get to them weekly.


----------



## plowfixer

Gearing for MN snow season...when I put my western mvp plow away last spring I was having trouble with it. Took it to a dealer they said it was the power pack ? on the plow. Got a quote for 2200 bucks new plus installation I'm a do it yourself guy any ideas?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dropped 5° already.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

plowfixer;2022256 said:


> Gearing for MN snow season...when I put my western mvp plow away last spring I was having trouble with it. Took it to a dealer they said it was the power pack ? on the plow. Got a quote for 2200 bucks new plus installation I'm a do it yourself guy any ideas?


$2200 for a power pack uninstalled seems like a lot.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2022260 said:


> Dropped 5° already.....


That is the nice thing about August nights!


----------



## Polarismalibu

plowfixer;2022256 said:


> Gearing for MN snow season...when I put my western mvp plow away last spring I was having trouble with it. Took it to a dealer they said it was the power pack ? on the plow. Got a quote for 2200 bucks new plus installation I'm a do it yourself guy any ideas?


That seems extremely high. If my plow needed that much money put into it I think I would be trading it for a new one


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2022253 said:


> At least I'm not going over these fields multiple times like I would have to do before, even when we get to them weekly.


I was by a couple of those schools today thought I might have seen you but I didn't. Golfed across from one of them


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;2022264 said:


> That is the nice thing about August nights!


Exactly.

Glad it didn't turn the air back on yet.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2022268 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Glad it didn't turn the air back on yet.


Do it first thing in the morning while the house is cool.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

plowfixer;2022256 said:


> Gearing for MN snow season...when I put my western mvp plow away last spring I was having trouble with it. Took it to a dealer they said it was the power pack ? on the plow. Got a quote for 2200 bucks new plus installation I'm a do it yourself guy any ideas?


I would dump it for $2,000, take the other $2,200 you were quoted and upgrade.


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;2022267 said:


> I was by a couple of those schools today thought I might have seen you but I didn't. Golfed across one of them


Fixed it for you based on the pictures earlier.


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;2022266 said:


> That seems extremely high. If my plow needed that much money put into it I think I would be trading it for a new one


What would be $2200? you could have the pump motor rebuilt for less I think a new motor is around $1000


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2022270 said:


> Do it first thing in the morning while the house is cool.


Normally do.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2022253 said:


> At least I'm not going over these fields multiple times like I would have to do before, even when we get to them weekly.


Looks professional!


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;2022277 said:


> Looks professional!


Better than the hacks I employ!  Thumbs Up


----------



## Drakeslayer

cbservicesllc;2022280 said:


> Better than the hacks I employ!  Thumbs Up


This^^^^^^. Haha!!

#Westernisbest


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2022280 said:


> Better than the hacks I employ!  Thumbs Up


At least you know it!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

plowfixer;2022256 said:


> Gearing for MN snow season...when I put my western mvp plow away last spring I was having trouble with it. Took it to a dealer they said it was the power pack ? on the plow. Got a quote for 2200 bucks new plus installation I'm a do it yourself guy any ideas?


You probably could buy a new plow and sell that one. That power pack better come with plenty of Vaseline.

On a side note if the plow costs 5500 plow side only and the power pack is 2200, seems that most of the cost is in that power pack. It doesn't make sense to me


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2022285 said:


> You probably could buy a new plow and sell that one. That power pack better come with plenty of Vaseline.
> 
> On a side note if the plow costs 5500 plow side only and the power pack is 2200, seems that most of the cost is in that power pack. It doesn't make sense to me


Is the "power pack" the isolation module or what? I know it's expensive, but that seems way high...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2022280 said:


> Better than the hacks I employ!  Thumbs Up


There's a reason I mow the schools myself, with my wife and kid. I know where my bread is buttered.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

8:25 is pretty much as late as one can mow.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2022290 said:


> 8:25 is pretty much as late as one can mow.


Do they sell headlight kits for mowers these days??


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2022292 said:


> Do they sell headlight kits for mowers these days??


Im surprised he doesn't have some. He would mow all night


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2022293 said:


> Im surprised he doesn't have some. He would mow all night


Couple 4-5 years ago I went 36 hours straight during a rainy spring.

Even won Twins tickets at 4 am. Did my car dealers and other commercial places s that were lit up.

And no, no headlights. 8:25 was basically going off of the shading of the stripe of grass I just cut.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2022288 said:


> Is the "power pack" the isolation module or what? I know it's expensive, but that seems way high...


I was thinking the pump motor. Iso modules are a few hundred dollars.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2022295 said:


> Couple 4-5 years ago I went 36 hours straight during a rainy spring.
> 
> Even won Twins tickets at 4 am. Did my car dealers and other commercial places s that were lit up.
> 
> And no, no headlights. 8:25 was basically going off of the shading of the stripe of grass I just cut.


Cafe that......


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2022299 said:


> I was thinking the pump motor. Iso modules are a few hundred dollars.


Poor guy is going to check back in a couple days thinking there will 4 posts to loom through and there's going to be 30 pages


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2022305 said:


> Poor guy is going to check back in a couple days thinking there will 4 posts to loom through and there's going to be 30 pages


30 pages of what?


----------



## Deershack

Lawn: Do you still have that back pack?


----------



## NorthernProServ

Ian live at the fair, his pants looks like a quilt from grandma :laughing::laughing:


----------



## 1mnsnowman

cbservicesllc;2022288 said:


> Is the "power pack" the isolation module or what? I know it's expensive, but that seems way high...


the 'power pack' is mounted on the plow. It's the black plastic case the electrical leads & hydraulic hoses. $2200 is actually less than list price for an MVP power pack. that price is probably for just the hydraulic unit tax & shipping if you want to do installation yourself a remanned hydraulic unit is the only way to go


----------



## Green Grass

1mnsnowman;2022323 said:


> the 'power pack' is mounted on the plow. It's the black plastic case the electrical leads & hydraulic hoses. $2200 is actually less than list price for an MVP power pack. that price is probably for just the hydraulic unit tax & shipping if you want to do installation yourself a remanned hydraulic unit is the only way to go


So it's the pump motor?? Just rebuild it.


----------



## banonea

plowfixer;2022256 said:


> Gearing for MN snow season...when I put my western mvp plow away last spring I was having trouble with it. Took it to a dealer they said it was the power pack ? on the plow. Got a quote for 2200 bucks new plus installation I'm a do it yourself guy any ideas?


What do you mean " Power Pack" ?


----------



## 1mnsnowman

Green Grass;2022273 said:


> What would be $2200? you could have the pump motor rebuilt for less I think a new motor is around $1000


the pump and motor are part of the assembly called the hydraulic unit. I bought a remanufactured unit last winter it cost less than $1000 & it only took about an hour to swap the units


----------



## 1mnsnowman

banonea;2022325 said:


> What do you mean " Power Pack" ?


the 'power pack' is mounted on the plow. It's the black plastic case the electrical leads & hydraulic hoses. $2200 is actually less than list price for an MVP power pack. that price is probably for just the hydraulic unit tax & shipping if you want to do installation yourself a remanned hydraulic unit is the only way to go


----------



## Doughboy12

1mnsnowman;2022327 said:


> the 'power pack' is mounted on the plow. It's the black plastic case the electrical leads & hydraulic hoses. $2200 is actually less than list price for an MVP power pack. that price is probably for just the hydraulic unit tax & shipping if you want to do installation yourself a remanned hydraulic unit is the only way to go


You said that already...he would have got to it eventually. :waving:


----------



## Doughboy12

NorthernProServ;2022322 said:


> Ian live at the fair, his pants looks like a quilt from grandma :laughing::laughing:


Had to watch the end of the game...can't stand Ian.


----------



## CityGuy

66° and cloudy


----------



## SnowGuy73

67° breezy, cloudy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nws brought their temps up slightly for the week and way up for Sunday.


----------



## CityGuy

Feels muggy out already.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2022341 said:


> Feels muggy out already.


Ya it does...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Heavy dew..


----------



## CityGuy

First day of daycare for the little one. See how this goes.


----------



## SnowGuy73

This looks nice, or colder, if it happens.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2022338 said:


> Nws brought their temps up slightly for the week and way up for Sunday.


Im at 79 for Sunday


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2022353 said:


> Im at 79 for Sunday


I was going to say the same.

My highs are still upper 80's all week, upper 70's Sunday.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I have low 80's with 85 the highest on Wednesday. 78 for sunday. Chances of rain every day too


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2022353 said:


> Im at 79 for Sunday


It was 72 yesterday.


----------



## CityGuy

Back to paving. Atleast it's not to hot today.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2022382 said:


> Back to paving. Atleast it's not to hot today.


You are still going to be dripping wet...Humid out there. Thumbs Up


----------



## Doughboy12

Finally got the back up camera installed...and fixed the power to the plow controller. 
I no longer NEED to turn the lights on to get it to power up...just the key like it should be. 
I took the dash apart and did it right.


----------



## qualitycut

Was ok out till about 15 min ago


----------



## ryde307

Doughboy12;2022202 said:


> Ultras will do that....


Ultras should be hit into the lake. We take care of some properties on golf courses and I have ladies keep buckets of balls for me. I pull out the few good ones and then have buckets of them for hitting into lakes.



Drakeslayer;2022292 said:


> Do they sell headlight kits for mowers these days??


Last week I was trying to figure out how to mount lights on our Z spray to spray overnight.
You guys have been busy around Excelsior and Deephaven. See your trucks 2X a day. Also down at Hermans last week.



CityGuy;2022382 said:


> Back to paving. Atleast it's not to hot today.


Going to be a bad week for paving.


----------



## ryde307

Ranger nice to meet you yesterday.
The dog didn't do so well at his first attempt on birds yesterday. He was tired but didn't want to pick the bird up and bring it back. The upside is he did great in the water and retrieving bumpers from there. I tried again when I got home with the bird but wasn't interested. Tried one last time last night and he was hooked. I drug the bird for 5-10 ft and set it just in the tall grass. When I would bring him to the area he would pick up the scent quick and start searching. He would get to the bird and bring him back to me pretty quick.
I was a bit nervous and disappointed after his first attempts but it was crazy how happy and proud I felt once he got it last night.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2022399 said:


> Ultras should be hit into the lake. We take care of some properties on golf courses and I have ladies keep buckets of balls for me. I pull out the few good ones and then have buckets of them for hitting into lakes.
> 
> Last week I was trying to figure out how to mount lights on our Z spray to spray overnight.
> You guys have been busy around Excelsior and Deephaven. See your trucks 2X a day. Also down at Hermans last week.
> 
> Going to be a bad week for paving.


Buy some lights from Napa hook to battery and a togle.


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;2022390 said:


> Finally got the back up camera installed...and fixed the power to the plow controller.
> I no longer NEED to turn the lights on to get it to power up...just the key like it should be.
> I took the dash apart and did it right.


Why not just hook it to the fuse??


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;2022346 said:


> This looks nice, or colder, if it happens.


It wont.....


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;2022382 said:


> Back to paving. Atleast it's not to hot today.


Its not so much da heat as its da gosh darn humidity.


----------



## Ranger620

ryde307;2022401 said:


> Ranger nice to meet you yesterday.
> The dog didn't do so well at his first attempt on birds yesterday. He was tired but didn't want to pick the bird up and bring it back. The upside is he did great in the water and retrieving bumpers from there. I tried again when I got home with the bird but wasn't interested. Tried one last time last night and he was hooked. I drug the bird for 5-10 ft and set it just in the tall grass. When I would bring him to the area he would pick up the scent quick and start searching. He would get to the bird and bring him back to me pretty quick.
> I was a bit nervous and disappointed after his first attempts but it was crazy how happy and proud I felt once he got it last night.


It was nice to meet you guys too. 
I new there wouldn't be anything to worry about. Saturday I think there were 5 that had troubles. You will have a great little hunter. He was the youngest in the class too by 2-3 weeks. Now just use that bird sparingly and when your done tease him with it a couple times. Leave him wanting more that will keep him driven. If that bird gets bad let me know I'll bring you a new one down. We should have exchanged numbers.
That bird should be a once a week treat. Bumpers bumpers and more bumpers though. Don't do the bird Dailey


----------



## ryde307

Ranger620;2022408 said:


> It was nice to meet you guys too.
> I new there wouldn't be anything to worry about. Saturday I think there were 5 that had troubles. You will have a great little hunter. He was the youngest in the class too by 2-3 weeks. Now just use that bird sparingly and when your done tease him with it a couple times. Leave him wanting more that will keep him driven. If that bird gets bad let me know I'll bring you a new one down. We should have exchanged numbers.
> That bird should be a once a week treat. Bumpers bumpers and more bumpers though. Don't do the bird Dailey


Thanks, Yea I remembered. He didn't want to stop at the end when I put it away. I will only use the birds once a week. I stopped at Cabelas on the way home and grabbed another bumper.


----------



## Doughboy12

ryde307;2022399 said:


> Ultras should be hit into the lake. We take care of some properties on golf courses and I have ladies keep buckets of balls for me. I pull out the few good ones and then have buckets of them for hitting into lakes.


Ultras go in the bag next to the Pinnacles...both aren't worth hitting with my clubs. Pro v1 is all I play...:waving:

I get them free...xysport


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;2022405 said:


> Why not just hook it to the fuse??


What fuse (I know which one now) and how do you suggest hooking into said fuse??? (Now that I am done.) Can't get to the back side of the fuse holder as easy as I took the dash apart...snap, snap, and two screws.


----------



## ryde307

Doughboy12;2022413 said:


> Ultras go in the bag next to the Pinnacles...both aren't worth hitting with my clubs. Pro v1 is all I play...:waving:
> 
> I get them free...xysport


I play Pro V1X or switched to a Nike RZN to save some money.
I play 3 times a week or so. We should have a plowsite golf meet up.

Also if you get Pro V's for free I will be buy to pick some up later today.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2022416 said:


> I play Pro V1X or switched to a Nike RZN to save some money.
> I play 3 times a week or so. We should have a plowsite golf meet up.
> 
> Also if you get Pro V's for free I will be buy to pick some up later today.


I hit the besti have in my life yesterday green in 2 on a 520 yard hole shot 5 over and that was losing 2 balls.I use nike as well but pull out the mojo nikes on the courses i tend to lose a few balls.


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;2022407 said:


> Its not so much da heat as its da gosh darn humidity.


That it is.

Air just feels heavy.


----------



## CityGuy

Anyone else having issues with 92 and 93 for radio reception today?


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;2022417 said:


> I hit the besti have in my life yesterday green in 2 on a 520 yard hole shot 5 over and that was losing 2 balls.I use nike as well but pull out the mojo nikes on the courses i tend to lose a few balls.


Nice. 5 over beats me. I shoot mid 80's. Still no 70's. I always blow up on one or 2 holes. The other week I shot a 45 on the front 35 on the back. On the front I had an 11 on one hole. 3 tee balls OB. I play at Deer Run in Victoria alot. Every hole has OB left or right. Other than that it's pretty easy.

Saturday I am playing up at Giants Ridge. Both courses. For $140 you play both courses and lunch in between.


----------



## ryde307

Here are some pics of the puppy.


First bird at home. 
I'm not wearing socks. That is my tan line.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2022422 said:


> Nice. 5 over beats me. I shoot mid 80's. Still no 70's. I always blow up on one or 2 holes. The other week I shot a 45 on the front 35 on the back. On the front I had an 11 on one hole. 3 tee balls OB. I play at Deer Run in Victoria alot. Every hole has OB left or right. Other than that it's pretty easy.
> 
> Saturday I am playing up at Giants Ridge. Both courses. For $140 you play both courses and lunch in between.


I only played 9 but im usually high 80s low 90s. I usually play inverwood lot ls of forest on every hole


----------



## snowman55

ryde307;2022422 said:


> Nice. 5 over beats me. I shoot mid 80's. Still no 70's. I always blow up on one or 2 holes. The other week I shot a 45 on the front 35 on the back. On the front I had an 11 on one hole. 3 tee balls OB. I play at Deer Run in Victoria alot. Every hole has OB left or right. Other than that it's pretty easy.
> 
> Saturday I am playing up at Giants Ridge. Both courses. For $140 you play both courses and lunch in between.


you have to go to furtune bay while you are up there. most beautiful course I ever played


----------



## qualitycut

Man that sun needs to stay behind those clouds, good thing there is a slight breeze.


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;2022414 said:


> What fuse (I know which one now) and how do you suggest hooking into said fuse??? (Now that I am done.) Can't get to the back side of the fuse holder as easy as I took the dash apart...snap, snap, and two screws.


I just used one of these. You can get them at Fleet Farm. It comes with about 3" of wire so you just use a butt splice to connect it to your controller wire. Then it just goes into a accessory spot.


----------



## ryde307

snowman55;2022430 said:


> you have to go to furtune bay while you are up there. most beautiful course I ever played


Planning on it soon. A friends family has a cabin up there. They fly the float plane up to the cabin and then take the pontoon to the golf course.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2022420 said:


> Anyone else having issues with 92 and 93 for radio reception today?


Yup.

I'm also able to pick up pine county fire dispatch on my pager today too.

I think it's the atmosphere.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;2022436 said:


> Yup.
> 
> I'm also able to pick up pine county fire dispatch on my pager today too.
> 
> I think it's the atmosphere.


I am getting cottonwood county. Windom had a garage fire.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;2022437 said:


> I am getting cottonwood county. Windom had a garage fire.


Haha.........


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;2022432 said:


> I just used one of these. You can get them at Fleet Farm. It comes with about 3" of wire so you just use a butt splice to connect it to your controller wire. Then it just goes into a accessory spot.


Well cafe me....never knew that existed...sure would make it easy.

Edit: Why the two fuses? One for each thing you wire up, or spare holder?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2022436 said:


> Yup.
> 
> I'm also able to pick up pine county fire dispatch on my pager today too.
> 
> I think it's the atmosphere.


Solar flares?


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;2022439 said:


> Well cafe me....never knew that existed...sure would make it easy.


Me either. Michaels installed it on the 1/2 ton. Then I started noticing them on the shelves at stores. Kinda handy! Then in my haste to snap a pic, I forgot what one I pulled it out of. I threw it back in #48 so hopefully that works.


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;2022436 said:


> Yup.
> 
> I'm also able to pick up pine county fire dispatch on my pager today too.
> 
> I think it's the atmosphere.


I can hardly get anything in. Can't even listen to 95.3 in Winona. Hopefully it's the weather and not my radio.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS-did you lose a bucket this morning?

http://www.fox9.com/news/14204395-story


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;2022443 said:


> SSS-did you lose a bucket this morning?
> 
> http://www.fox9.com/news/14204395-story


How does that happen???? It does look like an asphalt bucket. I wish ours were that clean though.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Drakeslayer;2022443 said:


> SSS-did you lose a bucket this morning?
> 
> http://www.fox9.com/news/14204395-story


Holy Cafe...would need new pants after that one!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2022442 said:


> I can hardly get anything in. Can't even listen to 95.3 in Winona. Hopefully it's the weather and not my radio.


My local stations are to get tuned in today on certain radios. I also get goofy stations from like 6 hours away


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

KQ works fine in North Branch.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2022441 said:


> Me either. Michaels installed it on the 1/2 ton. Then I started noticing them on the shelves at stores. Kinda handy! Then in my haste to snap a pic, I forgot what one I pulled it out of. I threw it back in #48 so hopefully that works.


What do you have plugged in for that?

Never saw those in stores. I'll have to look. My fleet farm is such a mess. They took out all the open areas and put shelves in and made the isles narrower. Can't even get 2 carts down them anymore except 2 main isles that run to the back of the store and 2 across the store. Looks tacky and can't find cafe!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Blade tip speed is 300-400 more RPM on the new Ferris than the old Ferris.

New Ferris has bigger pulleys on the deck, but apparently not big enough. 

Got some more testing to do. This is the last testing I do.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Maybe it's aliens?


----------



## qualitycut

So guy across from my customer asked for my number to mow his lawn while he sells his house, you guys give any discount for that to the customer who passed your jumber on?


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2022453 said:


> So guy across from my customer asked for my number to mow his lawn while he sells his house, you guys give any discount for that to the customer who passed your jumber on?


I might take a couple bucks off for ease... but it needs to be more than a few cuts


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2022453 said:


> So guy across from my customer asked for my number to mow his lawn while he sells his house, you guys give any discount for that to the customer who passed your jumber on?


I don't.........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2022451 said:


> Blade tip speed is 300-400 more RPM on the new Ferris than the old Ferris.
> 
> New Ferris has bigger pulleys on the deck, but apparently not big enough.
> 
> Got some more testing to do. This is the last testing I do.


My 2 exmarks don't cut the same for some teason. One cuts very good. The other is choppy and leaves stringers. Had it on the shop once. They might be putting a new deck on. RPM is lower by 200-300 as well. New mowers should cut better than a 20 year old crapsman lawn tractor


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2022450 said:


> What do you have plugged in for that?


You mean what it's attached to? The power wire for the plow controller.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2022453 said:


> So guy across from my customer asked for my number to mow his lawn while he sells his house, you guys give any discount for that to the customer who passed your jumber on?


For landscape projects I'll give a $10 gift card to Kwik Trip. Never have done it for lawns.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2022453 said:


> So guy across from my customer asked for my number to mow his lawn while he sells his house, you guys give any discount for that to the customer who passed your jumber on?


Only if it's a yearly contract customer, and then they need to stay for a year. It's only 25, but they like it. Usually I ask them how they would like to spend it. Some want edging, hedge trimming, new plants. Who knows what they'll say. It makes them feel good and they sell for you when they can


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2022452 said:


> Maybe it's aliens?


Definitely this! ^^


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2022457 said:


> You mean what it's attached to? The power wire for the plow controller.


Seems kinda wimpy to me.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2022454 said:


> I might take a couple bucks off for ease... but it needs to be more than a few cuts


I was thinking of just giving him 10 off this month's bill just to aknowledge it. mowed it 2 times already.


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2022461 said:


> Seems kinda wimpy to me.


The wire that's attached to it is like a 14ga. The controller wire is only like a 18ga.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2022461 said:


> Seems kinda wimpy to me.


Im sure your accessorie wireis the same size.


----------



## Bill1090

Is today a holiday? The roads are just like a weekend afternoon!


----------



## qualitycut

Well the fair shouldn't be to bad with the breeze. I hope..........


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2022466 said:


> Is today a holiday? The roads are just like a weekend afternoon!


I noticed the same thing today, maybe school started today?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2022468 said:


> I noticed the same thing today, maybe school started today?


Some did I think. Ours is next tuesday


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2022461 said:


> Seems kinda wimpy to me.


Same as the Boss wire you wire into 12v accessory power in the cab...


----------



## Bill1090

http://www.scout.com/outdoors/wired2fish/story/1575658-lund-unveils-new-bass-boat

Think I need a new toy!


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2022454 said:


> I might take a couple bucks off for ease... but it needs to be more than a few cuts


But you probably never get references cause your guys do a crappy job


----------



## SnowGuy73

Tcos is looking for subs again if anyone's interested.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2022473 said:


> But you probably never get references cause your guys do a crappy job


Hahahahaha... Richard... Thumbs Up


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Getting sick of dealing on trucks. Might just keep my old one. Meeting with a fleet guy on chevy dump/plow. Other wise it's a ford f350 with plow and dump insert, or nothing at all


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2022485 said:


> Getting sick of dealing on trucks. Might just keep my old one. Meeting with a fleet guy on chevy dump/plow. Other wise it's a ford f350 with plow and dump insert, or nothing at all


Why a dump insert? I didn't think those could hold much


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2022486 said:


> Why a dump insert? I didn't think those could hold much


It would be a pickup truck. I don't haul much. Just grass, leaves,mulch and some dirt. Just the pricing with all this sucks. Also if I close on the lariat I get an extra 2k on my trade, today only. It's also nice plowing with a pickup vs a 4 door dump. Fleet guy can get me a grand more off truck vs regular dealer too, hasn't look at trade in though. Just looking for the best fit and watching pennies


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Oh yeah, meeting the fleet guy in a bar in waseca


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2022485 said:


> Getting sick of dealing on trucks. Might just keep my old one. Meeting with a fleet guy on chevy dump/plow. Other wise it's a ford f350 with plow and dump insert, or nothing at all


Shoulda called Jerry again...


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2022485 said:


> Getting sick of dealing on trucks. Might just keep my old one. Meeting with a fleet guy on chevy dump/plow. Other wise it's a ford f350 with plow and dump insert, or nothing at all


I loved my aluminum inserts.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2022489 said:


> Oh yeah, meeting the fleet guy in a bar in waseca


My kind of meeting!


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;2022476 said:


> Tcos is looking for subs again if anyone's interested.


Thanks....I don't think that Quality guy liked my work...too slow. 
(Even though I wasn't getting paid by the hour...lol) :waving:


----------



## qualitycut

Camden make sure to hit up the craft beer the mini beer donuts thete and a bunch of other good beers


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2022494 said:


> Thanks....I don't think that Quality guy liked my work...too slow.
> (Even though I wasn't getting paid by the hour...lol) :waving:


Thats why negotiated a flat price


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2022490 said:


> Shoulda called Jerry again...


Does he do fleets? Local ford quoted me 80k for dump and plow. It'll also take 16 weeks to get.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2022492 said:


> My kind of meeting!


Just had pepsi. He had some sort of cola. Wife had a Margarita that was short on alcohol. Heck maybe it didn't have any


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2022497 said:


> Thats why negotiated a flat price


I was OK with that...Thumbs Up


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2022498 said:


> Does he do fleets? Local ford quoted me 80k for dump and plow. It'll also take 16 weeks to get.


That price seems outrageous!


----------



## SnowGuy73

I think the locals might be right over Nws with highs this week. Has forcasted 82 today, it's currently 84....


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2022498 said:


> Does he do fleets? Local ford quoted me 80k for dump and plow. It'll also take 16 weeks to get.


Why not just buy the cab and chasis from the dealer and the plow and dump elsewhere like stonebrooke, truck utilities or crysteel?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;2022505 said:


> I think the locals might be right over Nws with highs this week. Has forcasted 82 today, it's currently 84....


Now 85°.......


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2022498 said:


> Does he do fleets? Local ford quoted me 80k for dump and plow. It'll also take 16 weeks to get.


Yup.......


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2022509 said:


> Now 85°.......


Nws had me at 84 or 5


----------



## snwplowmaster

plowfixer;2022256 said:


> Gearing for MN snow season...when I put my western mvp plow away last spring I was having trouble with it. Took it to a dealer they said it was the power pack ? on the plow. Got a quote for 2200 bucks new plus insthallation I'm a do it yourself guy any ideas?


 Don't give up on that old plow. Have you priced new one lately? 1mnsnowman is 100% right reman's. I repair plows professionally, and I always use remanufactured hydraulic units from Lehr Industries. They send you a fully warranted unit in a crate. You swap it with your old unit and use the crate to return your core. They're easy to install saves you a bunch of money


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2022498 said:


> Does he do fleets? Local ford quoted me 80k for dump and plow. It'll also take 16 weeks to get.


I'll have to defer to Quality on that one... I would assume he could at least get a chassis...


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2022506 said:


> Why not just buy the cab and chasis from the dealer and the plow and dump elsewhere like stonebrooke, truck utilities or crysteel?


He would probably pay more, i saved a bunch on my plow buying from ford vs Stonebrooke


----------



## qualitycut

This wind is saving my ass at the fair, literally.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2022498 said:


> Does he do fleets? Local ford quoted me 80k for dump and plow. It'll also take 16 weeks to get.


I would just call and talk to him and see what he can do. They do tons of fleet.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2022511 said:


> Nws had me at 84 or 5


82 here....


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2022515 said:


> He would probably pay more, i saved a bunch on my plow buying from ford vs Stonebrooke


Must be a Ford thing then, Burnsville dodge was charging 1500 more for the same plow I bought a couple months earlier.

Or your dad got you a deal.....


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2022522 said:


> Must be a Ford thing then, Burnsville dodge was charging 1500 more for the same plow I bought a couple months earlier.
> 
> Or your dad got you a deal.....


Could be the second part i guess.


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;2022522 said:


> Must be a Ford thing then, Burnsville dodge was charging 1500 more for the same plow I bought a couple months earlier.
> 
> Or your dad got you a deal.....


I think Ford gives you like a $2k credit or something if you buy a plow. You just have to send them the receipt.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2022525 said:


> I think Ford gives you like a $2k credit or something if you buy a plow. You just have to send them the receipt.


Uea they usually have a up fitter credit


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;2022521 said:


> 82 here....


86* here attm

nws is off on their guestimates

Today

Partly cloudy in the morning then clearing. Highs in the lower 80s. South winds 10 to 15 mph.


----------



## qualitycut

Wonder if you can overnight park at the fair


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2022436 said:


> Yup.
> 
> I'm also able to pick up pine county fire dispatch on my pager today too.
> 
> I think it's the atmosphere.


Thought it was just me.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2022437 said:


> I am getting cottonwood county. Windom had a garage fire.


Ha, nice...


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ;2022446 said:


> Holy Cafe...would need new pants after that one!


This.......


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2022530 said:


> Wonder if you can overnight park at the fair


Might ask at the camping lot...NE corner inside a gated area.
(Not even sure if it is still there.)

Edit: Livestock people can, and the above. Not sure you are either...lol


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2022528 said:


> Uea they usually have a up fitter credit


It's a 1,000 attm


----------



## Bill1090

It's down right miserable out with the sun. #bringbacktheclouds!


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2022528 said:


> Uea they usually have a up fitter credit


Yes we got that on both when we bought , I believe they were $1500.00 each at the time on top of rebates.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2022538 said:


> It's a 1,000 attm


I would just call him and see what he can do, you wouldn't be bugging him at all. I mean look at all the guys who bought from him. Has to tell you something. You Save the commission too


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;2022468 said:


> I noticed the same thing today, maybe school started today?


Eastern Carver County started today.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Any of you North/Western guys have any recommendations on a bank? I don't think I can take Wells Fargo anymore... Just looking for a bank that doesn't look at my business like another number...


----------



## Bill1090

cbservicesllc;2022546 said:


> Any of you North/Western guys have any recommendations on a bank? I don't think I can take Wells Fargo anymore... Just looking for a bank that doesn't look at my business like another number...


I don't use them but I've heard good things about Bremer Bank. Not sure if you got one up there or not.

Edit: looks like there are a few up there. One in Plymouth.


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2022546 said:


> Any of you North/Western guys have any recommendations on a bank? I don't think I can take Wells Fargo anymore... Just looking for a bank that doesn't look at my business like another number...


Wells here too, have not really had to many complaints about them.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Jim-

You just need a hoist....

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/bfd/5196536539.html


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2022546 said:


> Any of you North/Western guys have any recommendations on a bank? I don't think I can take Wells Fargo anymore... Just looking for a bank that doesn't look at my business like another number...


I actually used to hate wells, i have a good person i make sure i deql with everytime i go in now.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2022554 said:


> I actually used to hate wells, i have a good person i make sure i deql with everytime i go in now.


Yeah I'm on the hate side of a love/hate relationship right now...


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;2022546 said:


> Any of you North/Western guys have any recommendations on a bank? I don't think I can take Wells Fargo anymore... Just looking for a bank that doesn't look at my business like another number...


Do you have a Frandsen Bank near by? They're pretty great to deal with. Their loan decisions are made in-house which is really nice. Plus they still do old style banking...like if you're at an auction and you need some quick cash to buy a piece of equipment they'll put the money in your account and THEN you go do all the paperwork. It's pretty sweet.


----------



## qualitycut

Next purchase might be the ride on dingo


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2022546 said:


> Any of you North/Western guys have any recommendations on a bank? I don't think I can take Wells Fargo anymore... Just looking for a bank that doesn't look at my business like another number...


Farmers in Hamel.


----------



## CityGuy

God I feel old. Person I just treated was born in 90.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2022553 said:


> Jim-
> 
> You just need a hoist....
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/bfd/5196536539.html


Really should have a actual dump box. I suppose after I buy something a good deal will come along


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2022563 said:


> God I feel old. Person I just treated was born in 90.


About twice your age?


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2022546 said:


> Any of you North/Western guys have any recommendations on a bank? I don't think I can take Wells Fargo anymore... Just looking for a bank that doesn't look at my business like another number...


I use kleinbank they have been really good to me and easy to deal with when I need loans.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hmmm. Weather bug show 66,65 and 65 for days 8,9 and 10


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2022546 said:


> Any of you North/Western guys have any recommendations on a bank? I don't think I can take Wells Fargo anymore... Just looking for a bank that doesn't look at my business like another number...


There's a bank in rogers that's been calling me asking to earn my business. I've been meaning to sit down with them just haven't had any time I wanted to give up. It's not the bank of elk river but the name is close I think. State bank of elk river or first national bank of elk river. New building right across from Hom furniture


----------



## albhb3

its probably a bad sign after 4 days off to be salty within 3 minuets of walking in the door I imagine


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2022564 said:


> Really should have a actual dump box. I suppose after I buy something a good deal will come along


Look into a roll off hook truck. I think Ryde has a few. Versitle pull on or off.


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;2022563 said:


> God I feel old. Person I just treated was born in 90.


Were they mad you ruined their high with Narcan?


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2022565 said:


> About twice your age?


Yup.......


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;2022624 said:


> Were they mad you ruined their high with Narcan?


Nope glad to see me in my pov before they almost passed out.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Anyone gonna be at the fair tomorrow? Going late morning then Sunday again I guess


----------



## ryde307

jimslawnsnow;2022489 said:


> Oh yeah, meeting the fleet guy in a bar in waseca


Lots of deals on 1 ton dumps with plows at the fair.
When I bought my last car the guy delivered it to my dart league at a bar. Sat down and bought me a beer before leaving.


----------



## ryde307

jimslawnsnow;2022498 said:


> Does he do fleets? Local ford quoted me 80k for dump and plow. It'll also take 16 weeks to get.


If your going to pay that I will buy one here and sell it to you for 70.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2022629 said:


> Anyone gonna be at the fair tomorrow? Going late morning then Sunday again I guess


I'm shooting for Friday.


----------



## qualitycut

Things sweet, kubota diesel in it.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2022633 said:


> I'm shooting for Friday.


Let's keep the shooting to a minimum


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2022643 said:


> Let's keep the shooting to a minimum


He probably shoots blanks anyway


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2022642 said:


> Things sweet, kubota diesel in it.


I saw one of those last week. I have used a boxer before with the platform to stand on there nice


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2022632 said:


> If your going to pay that I will buy one here and sell it to you for 70.


I'll sell him mine for $40,000


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2022642 said:


> Things sweet, kubota diesel in it.


How much is it?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

ryde307;2022632 said:


> If your going to pay that I will buy one here and sell it to you for 70.


To him to piss off. I need a 4 door. I didn't see any at the fair. I have one priced at 59k. Black chevy with box and fold down sides. Cab protector screen tarp and tool box plus a few other things. Truck is near an ltz package. I'd jump on that one at crysteel if I could get by with a regular cab. When we mow big places we have 3-4 in one truck. This also include a 9'2" SS dxt


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2022651 said:


> I'll sell him mine for $40,000


Problem is if banks don't deal with them commercially they don't like to finance with the up fits.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2022655 said:


> To him to piss off. I need a 4 door. I didn't see any at the fair. I have one priced at 59k. Black chevy with box and fold down sides. Cab protector screen tarp and tool box plus a few other things. Truck is near an ltz package. I'd jump on that one at crysteel if I could get by with a regular cab. When we mow big places we have 3-4 in one truck. This also include a 9'2" SS dxt


If that's diesel, that's a real good price. I priced out a regular cab, box, no plow, gas with pw/pl for $43 earlier this spring.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2022653 said:


> How much is it?


27k only 2k more than the mt55 lifts higher(106in) and 500 more pounds.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2022659 said:


> If that's diesel, that's a real good price. I priced out a regular cab, box, no plow, gas with pw/pl for $43 earlier this spring.


No. 6.0 gas. Crew cabs add 6k


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2022661 said:


> 27k only 2k more than the mt55 lifts higher(106in) and 500 more pounds.


Jeez those are expensive


----------



## Bill1090

http://www.kare11.com/story/news/local/2015/08/31/no-charges-for-truck-driving-dog-walker/71491630/

LwnMwr must have gotten a new dog!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2022665 said:


> http://www.kare11.com/story/news/local/2015/08/31/no-charges-for-truck-driving-dog-walker/71491630/
> 
> LwnMwr must have gotten a new dog!


I saw that. I see people walking thier dogs like that all the time. I knew it would be a matter of time before someone complained. Hope those cops told that lady to know what she's seeing so she doesn't waste thier time and make herself like a giant a hole to the whole state at a minimum. I'm sure now someone will lobby to make it illegal to walk dogs like that


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2022667 said:


> I saw that. I see people walking thier dogs like that all the time. I knew it would be a matter of time before someone complained. Hope those cops told that lady to know what she's seeing so she doesn't waste thier time and make herself like a giant a hole to the whole state at a minimum. I'm sure now someone will lobby to make it illegal to walk dogs like that


I used to take my dog like that at the cabin. I would ride the wheeler she aways wanted to be running I couldn't keep up with her if I was running.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2022667 said:


> I saw that. I see people walking thier dogs like that all the time. I knew it would be a matter of time before someone complained. Hope those cops told that lady to know what she's seeing so she doesn't waste thier time and make herself like a giant a hole to the whole state at a minimum. I'm sure now someone will lobby to make it illegal to walk dogs like that


Typical media, bash the poor guy before they even have a damn clue what the situation is.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.jeffbelzer.com/mobile/New-2015-RAM-3500-HD-Lakeville-MN/vd/25206996

Knapheide box is $10,000 at Truck Utilities. Plow is $7,000. You're at $54,000.

Find out what is in the "pool".

I know when I was looking this spring, I pulled up Knapheide's website, messed around, found out what was in the pool, then found some trucks in the Midwest that were already at dealers. Some of those were listed around $53k, with DXT's.


----------



## snowman55

qualitycut;2022462 said:


> I was thinking of just giving him 10 off this month's bill just to aknowledge it. mowed it 2 times already.


People don't care about $10. shake his handtell him thank you I really appreciate it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://www.fox9.com/news/14535055-story

Poor guy


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2022678 said:


> http://www.fox9.com/news/14535055-story
> 
> Poor guy


Holy crap only 38...


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2022678 said:


> http://www.fox9.com/news/14535055-story
> 
> Poor guy


Seems like these types of things are posted online at least a couple times a week. Too bad.


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;2022668 said:


> I used to take my dog like that at the cabin. I would ride the wheeler she aways wanted to be running I couldn't keep up with her if I was running.


Same here. There's too many idiots with cameras running around trying to play detective.


----------



## banonea

ryde307;2022422 said:


> Nice. 5 over beats me. I shoot mid 80's. Still no 70's. I always blow up on one or 2 holes. The other week I shot a 45 on the front 35 on the back. On the front I had an 11 on one hole. 3 tee balls OB. I play at Deer Run in Victoria a lot. Every hole has OB left or right. Other than that it's pretty easy.
> 
> Saturday I am playing up at Giants Ridge. Both courses. For $140 you play both courses and lunch in between.


you got to come down here and play Maple Valley. Best course in the area bar none, and a bonus ........ NO CELL RECEPTIONThumbs Up


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;2022686 said:


> you got to come down here and play Maple Valley. Best course in the area bar none, and a bonus ........ NO CELL RECEPTIONThumbs Up


You didn't shoot someone today did you? I saw something about a shooting in Rochester today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2022689 said:


> You didn't shoot someone today did you? I saw something about a shooting in Rochester today.


:laughing: first guy I thought of too.


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;2022689 said:


> You didn't shoot someone today did you? I saw something about a shooting in Rochester today.


:laughing::laughing: Not me, other side of town.....


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2022692 said:


> :laughing: first guy I thought of too.


Almost did last week. One of my guys got caught doing drugs in the work trailer.... thought my brother was going to kill him before me:realmad::realmad::realmad:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2022692 said:


> :laughing: first guy I thought of too.


Ditto........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2022698 said:


> :laughing::laughing: Not me, other side of town.....


Was just in your town tonight


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;2022699 said:


> Almost did last week. One of my guys got caught doing drugs in the work trailer.... thought my brother was going to kill him before me:realmad::realmad::realmad:


Jeez that's not good. There is a certain big company around by me that all but a couple are doing drugs all day long while mowing.


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2022686 said:


> you got to come down here and play Maple Valley. Best course in the area bar none, and a bonus ........ NO CELL RECEPTIONThumbs Up


Love that place...shot a 74 in the all city championship one year.


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2022699 said:


> Almost did last week. One of my guys got caught doing drugs in the work trailer.... thought my brother was going to kill him before me:realmad:


Seems like there are easier ways to get your supply...:waving: :laughing:


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;2022705 said:


> Love that place...shot a 74 in the all city championship one year.


On the front or back?:laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2022708 said:


> On the front or back?:laughing:


That's just mean....


----------



## CityGuy

69° partly cloudy


----------



## CityGuy

Last night in Phoniex they had rain fall rates of 2 to 3 inches an hour. That's a lot of rain.


----------



## SnowGuy73

70° light breeze, overcast.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/crime...esponding-to-wrong-home/ar-AAdOB7J?ocid=fbmsn

Woops!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light dew..


----------



## SnowGuy73

Brickman shows rain from about 5 to 9:00 tomorrow morning....


----------



## Doughboy12

Not sure it's dew.....but the grass is wet. 
Gonna be another wet one.


----------



## Bill1090

Sticky out!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

It's a GD miracle, us salt answered thier phone and sent me info. Only been trying for 4-5 years


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm still not sure why I dabble with dealing with residential builders.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2022762 said:


> I'm still not sure why I dabble with dealing with residential builders.


For the one gem you might stumble upon??? :laughing:


----------



## Polarismalibu

Pre treating early this year lol


----------



## mnlefty

SnowGuy73;2022734 said:


> Brickman shows rain from about 5 to 9:00 tomorrow morning....


As long as it's done by 1... central golf outing tomorrow.


----------



## qualitycut

Sick of the long grass and dew, we have been mowing 1 lawn every Tuesday at the same time all year, today irrigationa foing wtf


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;2022777 said:


> Sick of the long grass and dew, we have been mowing 1 lawn every Tuesday at the same time all year, today irrigationa foing wtf


Turn the backflow off. Just don't forget to turn it back on.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2022780 said:


> Turn the backflow off. Just don't forget to turn it back on.


Hell, forget. Then you can skip next week.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So, how long would you work with a company about a large purchase item that is defective before you threatened with a lawyer?

Said company has admitted there are issues.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2022790 said:


> Hell, forget. Then you can skip next week.


This......


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2022791 said:


> So, how long would you work with a company about a large purchase item that is defective before you threatened with a lawyer?
> 
> Said company has admitted there are issues.


Is this an engine or performance issue?


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2022791 said:


> So, how long would you work with a company about a large purchase item that is defective before you threatened with a lawyer?
> 
> Said company has admitted there are issues.


We had this with a salter a couple years ago. Long story short company said f off. Dealer and distributor stepped up and purchased the product back from us. Not for full value but it was fair.

2 of our Exmarks have blown motors in the last year. Both just out of warranty. one was a oil problem. We ended up with nothing on both.

So we have had it both ways.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2022791 said:


> So, how long would you work with a company about a large purchase item that is defective before you threatened with a lawyer?
> 
> Said company has admitted there are issues.


And as a follow up, if it's the engine issue I'd threaten sooner than later... The performance issue I'd probably be a thorn in their side a bit longer first...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It has nothing to do with my RED Tech Exmark, Kohler stepped up and I'm more than happy with the dealer and Kohler.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2022791 said:


> So, how long would you work with a company about a large purchase item that is defective before you threatened with a lawyer?
> 
> Said company has admitted there are issues.


First I'd push the dealer to get any issues taken care of since that's what they are there for.

If that didn't work I'd go on to the companies sales rep and keep working up the ladder.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2022780 said:


> Turn the backflow off. Just don't forget to turn it back on.


Problem is the yard is an absolute mess when its wet. Muddy mess


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2022793 said:


> This......


I have thought about it. They way over water


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sold my red Dodge for $500 more than I paid for it 2 years ago.

Now I have an 8.2 Boss V for sale, 2009, plow side only, poly, VXT for $3750 firm.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;2022810 said:


> Sold my red Dodge for $500 more than I paid for it 2 years ago.
> 
> Now I have an 8.2 Boss V for sale, 2009, truck side only, poly, VXT for $3750 firm.


Plow side only I think you meant.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;2022813 said:


> Plow side only I think you meant.


Heh,yeah.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;2022813 said:


> Plow side only I think you meant.


Plus I suppose I'd better look into it. I think that plow was off my New York truck, a 2011.

New cutting edges too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2022815 said:


> Plus I suppose I'd better look into it. I think that plow was off my New York truck, a 2011.
> 
> New cutting edges too.


You get my reply to your e-mail?

Status on that bill of sale?


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;2022764 said:


> For the one gem you might stumble upon??? :laughing:


Hey watch it lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2022816 said:


> You get my reply to your e-mail?
> 
> Status on that bill of sale?


It's on my computer screen, waiting to be printed so I can sign it, scan it and email it back to you.


----------



## Ranger620

Really bad day to pour concrete. Forms almost done truck shows up at 3. Had to pump 6" of water out of the basement. There's a layer of sand on top then clay keeps the water from moving


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2022818 said:


> It's on my computer screen, waiting to be printed so I can sign it, scan it and email it back to you.


Copy that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2022820 said:


> Copy that.


Biggest issue (most would think it's small) is my printer is next to my bed, and I must be married to CityGuy's wife. She's sleeping when I leave in the morning and by the time I finally get to sit down in front of the computer at night.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2022822 said:


> Biggest issue (most would think it's small) is my printer is next to my bed, and I must be married to CityGuy's wife. She's sleeping when I leave in the morning and by the time I finally get to sit down in front of the computer at night.


Why is it in your room?


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2022822 said:


> Biggest issue (most would think it's small) is my printer is next to my bed, and I must be married to CityGuy's wife. She's sleeping when I leave in the morning and by the time I finally get to sit down in front of the computer at night.


Gotcha.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Damn it's warm...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Time to check the deer stands.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2022826 said:


> Why is it in your room?


My computer is hooked to our main TV for Netflix, etc. Printer is wireless in our bedroom. Only real place to put it out of sight upstairs so the kids can print as well.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2022849 said:


> My computer is hooked to our main TV for Netflix, etc. Printer is wireless in our bedroom. Only real place to put it out of sight upstairs so the kids can print as well.


One plug...move it.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2022849 said:


> My computer is hooked to our main TV for Netflix, etc. Printer is wireless in our bedroom. Only real place to put it out of sight upstairs so the kids can print as well.


Gotcha......


----------



## cbservicesllc

Like Twins! Kinda...


----------



## djagusch

cbservicesllc;2022867 said:


> Like Twins! Kinda...


Red headed stepchild twins!


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2022867 said:


> Like Twins! Kinda...


The front end looks so low in that pic


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2022867 said:


> Like Twins! Kinda...


Looks good!!! Thumbs Up


----------



## NorthernProServ

Up to 60% storms tonight! WTF!?!? where did this come from......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;2022873 said:


> Up to 60% storms tonight! WTF!?!? where did this come from......


Of after 5am. And 50% tomorrow


----------



## Bill1090

cbservicesllc;2022867 said:


> Like Twins! Kinda...


Very nice!

What's with the front squat on the left one?


----------



## NorthernProServ

Every time I see trucks with the 20's.... wish I would have got them......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Skorum, 

You have a PM.


----------



## Bill1090

Another officer LODD today. Fox Lake, IL.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Bill1090;2022882 said:


> Another officer LODD today. Fox Lake, IL.


I saw that.....right by my cousins place


----------



## Green Grass

NorthernProServ;2022877 said:


> Every time I see trucks with the 20's.... wish I would have got them......


Till you have to buy tires


----------



## CityGuy

Where did this 60% chance of rain come from?


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2022770 said:


> Pre treating early this year lol


Truck moving time. Seen a bunch on 94 today.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Green Grass;2022884 said:


> Till you have to buy tires


And that is the exact reason we did not get them lol


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2022884 said:


> Till you have to buy tires


Cant be much different then 18s.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2022876 said:


> Very nice!
> 
> What's with the front squat on the left one?


I dont know if its a 1 ton but dodge and fords back ends sit like that, level out with a load instead of when you see the checys dragging bumper


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2022890 said:


> I dont know if its a 1 ton but dodge and fords back ends sit like that, level out with a load instead of when you see the checys dragging bumper


The f350 I drove I didn't think sat like that, but then I didn't get very good look at it as it was in a line. Didn't seem to notice it anyway


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;2022868 said:


> Red headed stepchild twins!


I knew you'd have something to say... 



Polarismalibu;2022869 said:


> The front end looks so low in that pic


Yeah I think it's cause the new one is pointing up hill and mine is pointing down?



NorthernProServ;2022872 said:


> Looks good!!! Thumbs Up


Thanks!



NorthernProServ;2022873 said:


> Up to 60% storms tonight! WTF!?!? where did this come from......


Yeah seriously, 4 hours ago it was partly sunny!



Bill1090;2022876 said:


> Very nice!
> 
> What's with the front squat on the left one?


See above... I'm thinking that's got to be it, they're right next to each other now and they're the same...



NorthernProServ;2022877 said:


> Every time I see trucks with the 20's.... wish I would have got them......


You want to trade??? Thumbs Up


----------



## Doughboy12

So that add a fuse thing we were lead to believe exists....
It doesn't in the mini...Attm


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2022890 said:


> I dont know if its a 1 ton but dodge and fords back ends sit like that, level out with a load instead of when you see the checys dragging bumper


That makes sense.


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;2022896 said:


> So that add a fuse thing we were lead to believe exists....
> It doesn't in the mini...Attm


Mini? Don't you have a 7.3 litre?


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2022892 said:


> The f350 I drove I didn't think sat like that, but then I didn't get very good look at it as it was in a line. Didn't seem to notice it anyway


Maybe it's all the weight from those heavy Boss mounts!


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2022889 said:


> Cant be much different then 18s.


50-75 a tire depending on the tire.


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;2022898 said:


> Mini? Don't you have a 7.3 litre?


Um no..... Not a blue oval...not a bow tie...and for sure not horns. 
Found the replacement for it. Called a Mini-Fusetapper kit. Can't post a pic from phone.


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;2022901 said:


> Um no..... Not a blue oval...not a bow tie...and for sure not horns.
> Found the replacement for it. Called a Mini-Fusetapper kit. Can't post a pic from phone.


What other brands are there that will hold a 900lbs plow?


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;2022900 said:


> 50-75 a tire depending on the tire.


Also not as many different styles brands to choose from. But I got 20s anyway. Looks better


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;2022903 said:


> What other brands are there that will hold a 900lbs plow?


Only one....;-)

GMC


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;2022906 said:


> Only one....;-)
> 
> GMC


I could've swore you had a maroon SuperDuty!


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2022894 said:


> You want to trade??? Thumbs Up


If your serious with a straight up trade.... text me.


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;2022907 said:


> I could've swore you had a maroon SuperDuty!


Um.......look at my profile pic...white.


----------



## Doughboy12

I need 6 exposed aggregate 16" round pavers..... Anyone got any leftovers?
Neighbor's house....


----------



## TKLAWN

Cafe this humidity, I definitely stink today!


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2022915 said:


> Um.......look at my profile pic...white.


Who uses a computer to go on plowsite?


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2022918 said:


> Who uses a computer to go on plowsite?


What do you think I do all day at work??? :laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2022917 said:


> Cafe this humidity, I definitely stink today!


Yea horrible all the grass, dirt and crap just stick to you too.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2022918 said:


> Who uses a computer to go on plowsite?


This. .......


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;2022916 said:


> I need 6 exposed aggregate 16" round pavers..... Anyone got any leftovers?
> Neighbor's house....


Starting a side biz??


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Odd. Just saw a 79's Monte Carlo with a diesel


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;2022916 said:


> I need 6 exposed aggregate 16" round pavers..... Anyone got any leftovers?
> Neighbor's house....


I've been busy and forgot to respond to a post about a driveway. Have them call Radloff Weber or C&S. Both I'm sure are busy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Tomorrow's the big day. Told my dealer I want my money back in whole, or they will be invoiced for all time lost, lost fuel, lost wages, lost potential work as well.

We will see how this goes over with the factory rep.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;2022884 said:


> Till you have to buy tires


There hardly any more then the 18"


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2022929 said:


> Tomorrow's the big day. Told my dealer I want my money back in whole, or they will be invoiced for all time lost, lost fuel, lost wages, lost potential work as well.
> 
> We will see how this goes over with the factory rep.


Wow! I must have missed something


----------



## unit28

Going to take a wild swing south


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2022929 said:


> Tomorrow's the big day. Told my dealer I want my money back in whole, or they will be invoiced for all time lost, lost fuel, lost wages, lost potential work as well.
> 
> We will see how this goes over with the factory rep.


BBB will also gain their attention if there's poor response


----------



## Ranger620

Somebody had a bright idea of adding 2% chloride on this hot day with the truck a half hour apart. Took 3 of us 1.5 hours to pour 20 yards footing mix. Finished and I could walk on the stuff we started first. Was rock hard with in hour and a half. I'm beat.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2022929 said:


> Tomorrow's the big day. Told my dealer I want my money back in whole, or they will be invoiced for all time lost, lost fuel, lost wages, lost potential work as well.
> 
> We will see how this goes over with the factory rep.


What mower?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2022938 said:


> What mower?


Ferris I'm guessing


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2022939 said:


> Ferris I'm guessing


All because of how it left clippings? That mught be a tough one to argue but what do I know.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2022929 said:


> Tomorrow's the big day. Told my dealer I want my money back in whole, or they will be invoiced for all time lost, lost fuel, lost wages, lost potential work as well.
> 
> We will see how this goes over with the factory rep.


The 3200 right ?


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2022940 said:


> All because of how it left clippings? That mught be a tough one to argue but what do I know.


.......
The belts


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2022940 said:


> All because of how it left clippings? That mught be a tough one to argue but what do I know.


I'm going through the same bs with one of my exmarks. Cut is choppy and the blowout is horrible on the said mower. Its identical twin has no issues what so ever. Exmark spent over an hour on it a couple weeks back. It cut more level, but blowout crazy and the choppy cut is still there. It's at the dealer getting some baffle kit put on. I told them the same as lwnmwrman. Fix it or buy it back. It's s dang tool we make money with, if we are not making money with it, what good is it?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;2022944 said:


> .......
> The belts


If memory serves me correctly, I've had many mowers break belts until they reach 100 hours or so. Not as frequent as his though.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Just sat on a new exmark at the fair, never realized how uncomfortable my lazer is


----------



## Polarismalibu

They got one big ass 16' boss at crysteel both. Thing is massive same price as a v plow too


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2022949 said:


> Just sat on a new exmark at the fair, never realized how uncomfortable my lazer is


You should buy my RED Tech. Be a solid mower for you.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2022927 said:


> I've been busy and forgot to respond to a post about a driveway. Have them call Radloff Weber or C&S. Both I'm sure are busy.


Thanks. I passed it on.


----------



## Ranger620

I forgot how bad at math I was when doing elevation with decimals to inches yuck


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;2022923 said:


> Starting a side biz??


No... A friend asked for referrals on the driveway and the nieghbor just paid too much for pavers. Like $8 a piece.


----------



## albhb3

banonea;2022699 said:


> Almost did last week. One of my guys got caught doing drugs in the work trailer.... thought my brother was going to kill him before me:realmad::realmad::realmad:


it could be worse a employee where I work decided to add 6 extra gallons of oil and didn't check the stick 40K down the drain.Yeah they really do hire some bright people here


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2022956 said:


> No... A friend asked for referrals on the driveway and the nieghbor just paid too much for pavers. Like $8 a piece.


For the big exposed aggregate stepping squares? That's about the right price if it is


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;2022958 said:


> it could be worse a employee where I work decided to add 6 extra gallons of oil and didn't check the stick 40K down the drain.Yeah they really do hire some bright people here


How the heck do you even do that


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2022959 said:


> For the big exposed aggregate stepping squares? That's about the right price if it is


16" round yes. Thanks.


----------



## Doughboy12

BLT's and corn on the cob. It's what's for dinner.


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;2022960 said:


> How the heck do you even do that


don't know on a Detroit engine but I guess it was pushing the oil out the dipstick it was so full when it was running


----------



## SSS Inc.

CB asked about banks the other day. Well one of our bankers from US bank invited us to tour the new stadium. Sounds fun but we have to work the day they wanted to do it.


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;2022964 said:


> CB asked about banks the other day. Well one of our bankers from US bank invited us to tour the new stadium. Sounds fun but we have to work the day they wanted to do it.


1%ERS get all the fun...if I was invited Id make sure to take a piss in the owners sweet



sorta


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;2022964 said:


> CB asked about banks the other day. Well one of our bankers from US bank invited us to tour the new stadium. Sounds fun but we have to work the day they wanted to do it.


Always works out that way.

John deere has a golf tournament in a couple weeks on a Wed.. Yeah that will work well.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2022956 said:


> No... A friend asked for referrals on the driveway and the nieghbor just paid too much for pavers. Like $8 a piece.


Thats about what those circle things go for


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2022966 said:


> Always works out that way.
> 
> John deere has a golf tournament in a couple weeks on a Wed.. Yeah that will work well.


Me or snowguy could take your spot


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2022969 said:


> Me or snowguy could take your spot


ok sir shanksalot that tree still gonna sue for battery last weekend


----------



## unit28

We're making parts for these folks too at TI

everyone's invited to help install it correctly


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;2022970 said:


> ok sir shanksalot that tree still gonna sue for battery last weekend


That one was me. Wasn't a shank ether. I'm still waiting for a protest outside my house for hurting a tree


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;2022970 said:


> ok sir shanksalot that tree still gonna sue for battery last weekend


That was polaris


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;2022965 said:


> 1%ERS get all the fun...if I was invited Id make sure to take a piss in the owners sweet
> 
> 
> 
> sorta


I'm only interested because I'd like to see how this thing is put together.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;2022974 said:


> I'm only interested because I'd like to see how this thing is put together.


You can't see half of the guts of it anymore


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2022969 said:


> Me or snowguy could take your spot


Haha!

I'm sure lwnmwr got an invite..


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;2022974 said:


> I'm only interested because I'd like to see how this thing is put together.


I agree its been pretty cool seeing it go up nearly every day



Polarismalibu;2022975 said:


> You can't see half of the guts of it anymore


x2 its crazy how fast its moving along


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2022952 said:


> You should buy my RED Tech. Be a solid mower for you.


I still gotta decide if I'm going to even mow or not.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Uh Oh!!! Just found out my daughter chose to play the Violin. This should be a fun school year.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2022980 said:


> I still gotta decide if I'm going to even mow or not.


How much mowing you have?


----------



## unit28

Cco says hot outside


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;2022974 said:


> I'm only interested because I'd like to see how this thing is put together.


You should go and try to get the paving for it!


----------



## Bill1090

unit28;2022984 said:


> Cco says hot outside


Wow they finally got something right!


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2022983 said:


> How much mowing you have?


Not much this year was mainly focusing on hardscapes. It's a ether get more if I can and have one of the guys or me run it or ditch it for next year


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;2022985 said:


> You should go and try to get the paving for it!


Not a chance unless he's union


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;2022985 said:


> You should go and try to get the paving for it!


Not sure if that would work.  I'd take their free drinks and food though.


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;2022988 said:


> Not a chance unless he's union


cant be coming in under budget ya know


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2022980 said:


> I still gotta decide if I'm going to even mow or not.


No you don't. Buy it for $6,000, sell it at Fahey for $7,500 in the spring. Everyone here will tell you that will happen.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Lightning to the north


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2022996 said:


> Lightning to the north


Had some here a bit ago.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Been thundering here for the last 20 minutes


----------



## albhb3

84 out still glad its 70 in here


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2022994 said:


> No you don't. Buy it for $6,000, sell it at Fahey for $7,500 in the spring. Everyone here will tell you that will happen.


Only 6k I thought it was like brand new?


----------



## albhb3

ohh boy some guy on 9 still cant let go of slavery look who enslaved ya first buddy


----------



## djagusch

Polarismalibu;2023000 said:


> Only 6k I thought it was like brand new?


It's been lwnmwrman22 trailer for a couple years, like new doesn't apply. New engine on 1100hr mower. Still a very fair deal at 6k but it's not like new.


----------



## Polarismalibu

djagusch;2023004 said:


> It's been lwnmwrman22 trailer for a couple years, like new doesn't apply. New engine on 1100hr mower. Still a very fair deal at 6k but it's not like new.


He has posted about so many mowers I can't keep track lol


----------



## jimslawnsnow

djagusch;2023004 said:


> It's been lwnmwrman22 trailer for a couple years, like new doesn't apply. New engine on 1100hr mower. Still a very fair deal at 6k but it's not like new.


And we all know how his stuff after an hour


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2023000 said:


> Only 6k I thought it was like brand new?


1120 hours on the machine. 8 hours on a brand new 35 hp Kohler EFI.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2023005 said:


> He has posted about so many mowers I can't keep track lol


Only 2.......


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2023010 said:


> 1120 hours on the machine. 8 hours on a brand new 35 hp Kohler EFI.


Send me a few pics when you have time.


----------



## IDST

Is mowing worth it? Trying to figure out next year. After my last week in the hospital again don't know how much more excavating I can take


----------



## Polarismalibu

jagext;2023013 said:


> Is mowing worth it? Trying to figure out next year. After my last week in the hospital again don't know how much more excavating I can take


Were the opposite I want to do more excavating and less mowing ideally. You doing alright now? I missed what happened if you mentioned it before.


----------



## IDST

I literally took my back out taking a dump while in urgent care for salmonella poisoning. Thank god for the pull rope in the crapper


----------



## albhb3

jagext;2023018 said:


> I literally took my back out taking a dump while in urgent care for salmonella poisoning. Thank god for the pull rope in the crapper


NORV!!!!:laughing:


----------



## Polarismalibu

jagext;2023018 said:


> I literally took my back out taking a dump while in urgent care for salmonella poisoning. Thank god for the pull rope in the crapper


Jeez man that's rough. That is a good thing for the rip cord. Doing better now?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Downpour here


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2023025 said:


> Downpour here


Nothing here I can't be more than 5 miles from you


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2023026 said:


> Nothing here I can't be more than 5 miles from you


That's crazy. Might not be that far south yet lol


----------



## Drakeslayer

Polarismalibu;2023028 said:


> That's crazy. Might not be that far south yet lol


I thought Unit posted a big swing south earlier


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2023028 said:


> That's crazy. Might not be that far south yet lol


I still got 20 bales on a wagon I went and covered up just in case


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2023030 said:


> I still got 20 bales on a wagon I went and covered up just in case


It's done here not. Just enough to soak everything


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2023026 said:


> Nothing here I can't be more than 5 miles from you


Looks crazy spotty on radar


----------



## IDST

Polarismalibu;2023024 said:


> Jeez man that's rough. That is a good thing for the rip cord. Doing better now?


Good days and bad days


----------



## Polarismalibu

jagext;2023033 said:


> Good days and bad days


That's usually how it goes. Get better soon!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Down pouring here really hard


----------



## SnowGuy73

Lots of thunder and lightning here.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2023036 said:


> Lots of thunder and lightning here.


Same... looks like heaviest south


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;2023037 said:


> Same... looks like heaviest south


I have a hole over me now, just light rain.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Absolutely pouring here....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Might be a 2 hour late start, public and parochial this morning.


----------



## CityGuy

68° light rain


----------



## SnowGuy73

69° few sprinkles.


----------



## Bill1090

75*

Cloudy


----------



## SnowGuy73

Forecast changed, rain before 8:00 now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Mine went from mainly before 1 to mainly before noon.

I must be going to get the lake effect wrap around.


----------



## CityGuy

Another cop gunned down near Chicago yesterday. What is this world coming to?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Marler said a chance of showers after noon too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

5 shows 77 tuesday, 4 showed 73...

I'm ready for sweatshirt weather.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Got foggy here.


----------



## IDST

Polarismalibu;2023034 said:


> That's usually how it goes. Get better soon!


Thank you. Getting sick of the Bad days. Looking into spinal stimulator.


----------



## Doughboy12

Just under 1/4" and everything is wet. Attm
68


----------



## qualitycut

Geez dont you guys sleep at night?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2023060 said:


> Geez dont you guys sleep at night?


It's when I do my emails / enter receipts / invoice.

I just can't print anything off.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snowguy - 

Check your email!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/for/5202350782.html


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2023068 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/for/5202350782.html


Ummm, you moved to ferris mowers? Thought you were making them buy it back?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2023075 said:


> Ummm, you moved to ferris mowers? Thought you were making them buy it back?


Ferris, Toro, Exmark, Snapper, they're all red.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Grass is still growing...

Cripes!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2023081 said:


> Grass is still growing...
> 
> Cripes!


Its horrible.......


----------



## Bill1090

The rain fell apart before it got here.

Sunny and 75*!


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2023082 said:


> Its horrible.......


Yep.......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2023087 said:


> The rain fell apart before it got here.
> 
> Sunny and 75*!


We got quite a bit of it makes you feel better


----------



## Ranger620

I had 2" in my rain gauge


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;2023094 said:


> I had 2" in my rain gauge


Hopefully the neighbors weren't looking???


----------



## qualitycut

Cafing semi drifted into shoulder and blasted m5 windshield with a rock. Cafe


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2023094 said:


> I had 2" in my rain gauge


7/8"s at the shop, I know I had more at home, just didn't check the gauge


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2023093 said:


> We got quite a bit of it makes you feel better


Not really. I was hoping for a rain delay.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2023101 said:


> Not really. I was hoping for a rain delay.


Your the boss, you can do whatever you want.


----------



## qualitycut

Raining again


----------



## qualitycut

Pouring out cafe


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2023105 said:


> Raining again


Sunny here


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I am almost certain trump will be the next president, especially now that the Mexican was deported multiple times, convicted multiple times on felony offense, end result was he killed a woman here now. The Mexican guy thought he would be shielded from the law in San Francisco because of immigration laws there. Media is having a hayday with this.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2023112 said:


> I am almost certain trump will be the next president, especially now that the Mexican was deported multiple times, convicted multiple times on felony offense, end result was he killed a woman here now. The Mexican guy thought he would be shielded from the law in San Francisco because of immigration laws there. Media is having a hayday with this.


IF something drastic doesn't come out against Trump, like he raped an 8 year old boy, I think he can keep up the momentum. He has his own money, so he doesn't need to worry about appeasing one side of the isle or the other.

He's someone new, not a D or R, and everyone wants "change" right?

I think it would be fun to see what would happen. Theoretically, the President can't do anything himself anyways.

Right????


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2023120 said:


> IF something drastic doesn't come out against Trump, like he raped an 8 year old boy, I think he can keep up the momentum. He has his own money, so he doesn't need to worry about appeasing one side of the isle or the other.
> 
> He's someone new, not a D or R, and everyone wants "change" right?
> 
> I think it would be fun to see what would happen. Theoretically, the President can't do anything himself anyways.
> 
> Right????


People are enjoying hiw he says whatever he wants it's just the question of will people atart to get sick of it at some point. Im still undecided but like bernie sanders

Jokes


----------



## Bill1090

Hilary 2016!!! ussmileyflag











Only kidding.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;2023131 said:


> Hilary 2016!!! ussmileyflag
> 
> Only kidding.


City guy? You change your name again?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2023134 said:


> City guy? You change your name again?


Allllllllways!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;2023131 said:


> Bilary 2016!!! ussmileyflag
> 
> Only kidding.


Fixed it for you


----------



## skorum03

First day of fall semester yay!









Said no one ever


----------



## Polarismalibu

skorum03;2023142 said:


> First day of fall semester yay!
> 
> Said no one ever


It's hot out it should be nice to be there


----------



## skorum03

Polarismalibu;2023144 said:


> It's hot out it should be nice to be there


Minus the school part yes


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2023134 said:


> City guy? You change your name again?


Haha......


----------



## qualitycut

Thank god for cloda and breeze today


----------



## Bill1090

skorum03;2023142 said:


> First day of fall semester yay!
> 
> Said no one ever


Lucky!!!

Take pictures of the scenery!


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2023148 said:


> Thank god for cloda and breeze today


The way your typing today I think you have been hitting the colada at the bar


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;2023141 said:


> Fixed it for you


That's more like it!

Just now had some woman with a Bernie sticker almost sides wipe me. She was in the far right lane stopped in line and I was in a left turn lane and she decided she was coming over too. About 1/8mi later, said lady comes to the end of a street that only turns right. She proceeds to lock them up and make a 5 point turn right in front of a mini van.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2023151 said:


> That's more like it!
> 
> Just now had some woman with a Bernie sticker almost sides wipe me. She was in the far right lane stopped in line and I was in a left turn lane and she decided she was coming over too. About 1/8mi later, said lady comes to the end of a street that only turns right. She proceeds to lock them up and make a 5 point turn right in front of a mini van.


#feelthebern........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Broke a hydro belt....

Mother!!!


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2023152 said:


> #feelthebern........


Yes!!..........


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;2023156 said:


> Broke a hydro belt....
> 
> Mother!!!


Don't be so rammy and that won't happen.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Back up and running.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2023156 said:


> Broke a hydro belt....
> 
> Mother!!!


You'd really be pissed if you had a navigator hydro belt break. I've changed a wright in a customers front yard. It was the spring when it was like 90 every day


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2023163 said:


> Back up and running.


Must not have been far from the dealer.


----------



## qualitycut

Why are people always late to appointments. If not early your late.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2023164 said:


> You'd really be pissed if you had a navigator hydro belt break. I've changed a wright in a customers front yard. It was the spring when it was like 90 every day


Worse part was pushing it on the trailer.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2023166 said:


> Must not have been far from the dealer.


Ya, right in town here.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2023168 said:


> Worse part was pushing it on the trailer.


That's why I changed it in the yard. I even had a helper with


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2023168 said:


> Worse part was pushing it on the trailer.


Damn, hope you had some downhill momentum


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2023176 said:


> Damn, hope you had some downhill momentum


Release the hydro pumps and they push fairly easy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2023171 said:


> That's why I changed it in the yard. I even had a helper with


The dealer did the install for me.


----------



## Bill1090

Starting to cloud up. Nice breeze!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Perfect. $555 for work on this truck I'm selling, drive 1 mile, ABS/brake light come on. 

Turns out a used PCM trips a mismatched VIN# in the PCM.

Supposedly can't be reflashed, only a new one installed @ $700.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Eating at Buffalo wild wings. Bit into my wrap and it had a screw in it


----------



## NorthernProServ

jimslawnsnow;2023181 said:


> eating at buffalo wild wings. Bit into my wrap and it had a screw in it


wtf!?!?!?!


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2023180 said:


> Perfect. $555 for work on this truck I'm selling, drive 1 mile, ABS/brake light come on.
> 
> Turns out a used PCM trips a mismatched VIN# in the PCM.
> 
> Supposedly can't be reflashed, only a new one installed @ $700.


Ouch......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;2023182 said:


> wtf!?!?!?!


Luckily I didn't bite on it. Moved food around and heard it hit my tooth. Wife's wings are over done.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

On the bright side, the 2 year old took a chip and salsa, the look on his face is priceless


----------



## jimslawnsnow

So next week I have radio ads going on air. 5 30 second ads and mailing 5000 direct mailers. And hit them again with 5000 mailers


----------



## ryde307

jimslawnsnow;2023188 said:


> So next week I have radio ads going on air. 5 30 second ads and mailing 5000 direct mailers. And hit them again with 5000 mailers


For? And did you get free food?


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2023188 said:


> So next week I have radio ads going on air. 5 30 second ads and mailing 5000 direct mailers. And hit them again with 5000 mailers


How bad does that hurt the pocketbook?


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2023177 said:


> Release the hydro pumps and they push fairly easy.


Its still a tough push up a ramp.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2023190 said:


> For? And did you get free food?


One of them people huh?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2023188 said:


> So next week I have radio ads going on air. 5 30 second ads and mailing 5000 direct mailers. And hit them again with 5000 mailers


Im curious to see how the radio thing works out. I feel people that listen to radio chnage the channel when a commercial comes on, i listen to xm but if i do listen to radioi change it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

ryde307;2023190 said:


> For? And did you get free food?


Yes............


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2023193 said:


> How bad does that hurt the pocketbook?


It's not too bad. I'm trading some gift certificate plus some cash each month. It's s 3 month contract. A month and a half focused mainly on clean ups with thr mention of snow and the other half on soley winter


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2023198 said:


> Im curious to see how the radio thing works out. I feel people that listen to radio chnage the channel when a commercial comes on, i listen to xm but if i do listen to radioi change it.


I tried it before with little success. I had 2 15 second ads per day and was competing with several other companies. I'm the only one as of now. One company must have spent several thousands per month. They had 30 second ads running once an hour then every. Ouple hours they had it twice an hour on 3 stations


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2023206 said:


> It's not too bad. I'm trading some gift certificate plus some cash each month. It's s 3 month contract. A month and a half focused mainly on clean ups with thr mention of snow and the other half on soley winter


I did this when I first started. A local station and i mean local as in only that town. We gave gift certificates and however much we gave we got in air time and they ised them to sell on a radio auction or something like that.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2023213 said:


> I did this when I first started. A local station and i mean local as in only that town. We gave gift certificates and however much we gave we got in air time and they ised them to sell on a radio auction or something like that.


Pretty much the same thing. They only do so many and when they are gone, they are gone. If they don't sell any I get free advertising. But then they won't continue. I'll see how it goes, maybe I won't want/need to continue


----------



## SnowGuy73

Its hot. 

I quit.


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;2023222 said:


> Its hot.
> 
> I quit.


That's the spirit!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2023222 said:


> Its hot.
> 
> I quit.


Yea in the last hour the sun cam out here and got nasty was low 70s till then.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dahl shows 70 for next Wednesday.


----------



## IDST

jimslawnsnow;2023216 said:


> Pretty much the same thing. They only do so many and when they are gone, they are gone. If they don't sell any I get free advertising. But then they won't continue. I'll see how it goes, maybe I won't want/need to continue


What kind of return do you expect on three mailers


----------



## Doughboy12

jagext;2023236 said:


> What kind of return do you expect on three mailers


Only the ones that have bad addresses....:laughing: :waving:


----------



## qualitycut

jagext;2023236 said:


> What kind of return do you expect on three mailers


I dont know but my best route that i only use now is the interweb.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2023081 said:


> Grass is still growing...
> 
> Cripes!


No skipping this year.


----------



## qualitycut

jagext;2023236 said:


> What kind of return do you expect on three mailers


I dont know but my best route that i only use now is the interweb. People are getting lazy and its way easier to type in lawn care lawn company ect and call the first few people who pop up. I dont do a ton anymore but probably 50/50 word of mouth and internet.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2023241 said:


> No skipping this year.


Only the ones with weed infested lawns here. They slowed a lot. I have 3 like that i have been doing every other weekish


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2023134 said:


> City guy? You change your name again?


Not a chance I would support that. And I'm not union anymore.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2023150 said:


> The way your typing today I think you have been hitting the colada at the bar


That's everyday for him. Spell check is not a friend.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2023156 said:


> Broke a hydro belt....
> 
> Mother!!!


That sucks....


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2023181 said:


> Eating at Buffalo wild wings. Bit into my wrap and it had a screw in it


Free food time, for a long time.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2023222 said:


> Its hot.
> 
> I quit.


Nobody likes a quitter.

Your a ff you should be used to hot.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2023233 said:


> Dahl shows 70 for next Wednesday.


Perfect. Love that fall weather.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2023247 said:


> That's everyday for him. Spell check is not a friend.


My phone doesnt spell check for some reason and i never prrof read it lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Okay, so I can buy used PCMs on eBay that are programmed to my VIN. Anyone know of a shop I can take this used PCM to, to have it programmed?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2023257 said:


> Okay, so I can buy used PCMs on eBay that are programmed to my VIN. Anyone know of a shop I can take this used PCM to, to have it programmed?


Probably most places.


----------



## Ranger620

Just scored a deal on a savage trophy hunter in 308 caliber.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

jagext;2023236 said:


> What kind of return do you expect on three mailers


Three?........


----------



## NorthernProServ

Looks like another inch of rain Sunday!

Cafe me!

plus the 70's next week....we will be mowing til Thanksgiving at this rate!


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2023047 said:


> Mine went from mainly before 1 to mainly before noon.
> 
> I must be going to get the lake effect wrap around.


Mostly stayed south, with some ne wrap
At least the dry tung didn't get you


----------



## Ranger620

NorthernProServ;2023271 said:


> Looks like another inch of rain Sunday!
> 
> Cafe me!
> 
> plus the 70's next week....we will be mowing til Thanksgiving at this rate!


Fine by me. Hurts you guys helps me. The longer the horses get grass the less hay I have to buy


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2023274 said:


> Fine by me. Hurts you guys helps me. The longer the horses get grass the less hay I have to buy


I will start bagging my lawns and sell tou the clippings.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2023288 said:


> I will start bagging my lawns and sell tou the clippings.


I proposed that already. Doesnt work that way though


----------



## IDST

jimslawnsnow;2023266 said:


> Three?........


the. fat fingers


----------



## IDST

Got my Menards signed up today.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2023288 said:


> I will start bagging my lawns and sell tou the clippings.


Might make them fat with all the fertilizer?


----------



## unit28

jagext;2023296 said:


> Got my Menards signed up today.


Good news......finally


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2023180 said:


> Perfect. $555 for work on this truck I'm selling, drive 1 mile, ABS/brake light come on.
> 
> Turns out a used PCM trips a mismatched VIN# in the PCM.
> 
> Supposedly can't be reflashed, only a new one installed @ $700.


What year truck?


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ;2023271 said:


> Looks like another inch of rain Sunday!
> 
> Cafe me!
> 
> plus the 70's next week....we will be mowing til Thanksgiving at this rate!


Then plowing on black Friday?

I hope.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2023310 said:


> Then plowing on black Friday?
> 
> I hope.


That's the one day I don't want to plow. I have to many places that would suck


----------



## SnowGuy73

Only 4/10" here last night, seemed like more.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2023310 said:


> Then plowing on black Friday?
> 
> I hope.


Snowed the Wednesday before thanksgiving last year.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2023293 said:


> I proposed that already. Doesnt work that way though


It wouldnt pay enough anyway im sure


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2023321 said:


> Snowed the Wednesday before thanksgiving last year.


Then never again........ almost.


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone plow houses for handicap group homes? How big of a pita are they?


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2023325 said:


> Anyone plow houses for handicap group homes? How big of a pita are they?


I have several that I do... They're alright... Usually have them on a Net 30... They kind of like to squeek by with as little service done as possible 2" trigger


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2023302 said:


> What year truck?


2001. Someone HAS to be able to flash this. I can buy one off of eBay flashed to my VIN.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2023068 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/for/5202350782.html


Doh Kay!......,


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2023337 said:


> 2001. Someone HAS to be able to flash this. I can buy one off of eBay flashed to my VIN.


A dealer can go in with the DRB 3 and put your VIN in the vehicle.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2023343 said:


> A dealer can go in with the DRB 3 and put your VIN in the vehicle.


I know they can. I need to find a dealer that will.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2023323 said:


> Then never again........ almost.


True.

100.1" this season.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2023344 said:


> I know they can. I need to find a dealer that will.


Any dealer should it's very common to do.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2023342 said:


> Doh Kay!......,


Is that an offer of purchase?


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2023316 said:


> That's the one day I don't want to plow. I have to many places that would suck


Agreed but I'm ready and have the itch to plow.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;2023325 said:


> Anyone plow houses for handicap group homes? How big of a pita are they?


Did for a contractor. Hammer homes or something. PITA..


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2023347 said:


> Is that an offer of purchase?


No because he knows he wont get a bill of sale till a year from now


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2023345 said:


> True.
> 
> 100.1" this season.


Bring it....


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;2023321 said:


> Snowed the Wednesday before thanksgiving last year.


 Octsnow this year?
Might be low 30s within 2 [email protected] night of course


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2023351 said:


> No because he knows he wont get a bill of sale till a year from now


I would like Snowguy to confirm he has a bill of sale.


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2023360 said:


> Octsnow this year?
> Might be low 30s within 2 [email protected] night of course


That may be a little extreme im ready for fall but not winter temps


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2023361 said:


> I would like Snowguy to confirm he has a bill of sale.


Yea i know but how long did it take?


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;2023360 said:


> Octsnow this year?
> Might be low 30s within 2 [email protected] night of course


Bring it!...


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2023351 said:


> No because he knows he wont get a bill of sale till a year from now


What a Richard.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2023361 said:


> I would like Snowguy to confirm he has a bill of sale.


Did you send it?

I don't get my work emails on my phone anymore.


----------



## unit28

Fri 09/18 06Z.........36 °


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2023331 said:


> I have several that I do... They're alright... Usually have them on a Net 30... They kind of like to squeek by with as little service done as possible 2" trigger


This. Always had do go around a car or two. They were a pita. I charged almost double what I would charge for a residential though and they paid. Haven't done any in quite a few years though


----------



## qualitycut

This humidity wears me out. I have been sleeping by 10 every night this week..


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2023370 said:


> This. Always had do go around a car or two. They were a pita. I charged almost double what I would charge for a residential though and they paid. Haven't done any in quite a few years though


They want salt, 1 inch triggers and monthly rates.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2023371 said:


> This humidity wears me out. I have been sleeping by 10 every night this week..


That's me almost every night.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2023374 said:


> That's me almost every night.


Yea but you're up at 4am lol


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2023347 said:


> Is that an offer of purchase?


Negative ghost rider.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2023380 said:


> Yea but you're up at 4am lol


True. Haha.


----------



## Ranger620

Started running the dogs this week (bad week to start). Found 4 hens in 30 minutes tonight hopefully a sign to come. Two are getting older this will be the last year for one and possibly the other just depends on how he does this year


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Who knew Cosetta's closes at 9 in the summer. Seems bit strange.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2023381 said:


> Negative ghost rider.....


I know, I know.

Might just have to sit on it until Fahey.

Either that or put my Ultra vac on it.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2023388 said:


> I know, I know.
> 
> Might just have to sit on it until Fahey.
> 
> Either that or put my Ultra vac on it.


Think i might do that with my old feris.


----------



## banonea

albhb3;2022958 said:


> it could be worse a employee where I work decided to add 6 extra gallons of oil and didn't check the stick 40K down the drain.Yeah they really do hire some bright people here


just had that happen to a truck with the tranny. done by a shop, 2 qts over.....blew the tranny:angry::angry:


----------



## CityGuy

Power and Ice on history is kinda interesting.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2023391 said:


> Power and Ice on history is kinda interesting.


Yea was just watching that also.


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2023390 said:


> just had that happen to a truck with the tranny. done by a shop, 2 qts over.....blew the tranny:angry::angry:


You blew a tranny?


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2023393 said:


> You blew a tranny?


Wait, what?


----------



## banonea

About a week ago, one of my best guys (brother and I grew up with him) decided to take a job doing concert all over the us. Pays $70,000 a year plus all benefits, union..... 

Today, brother tells me the same guy offered him the same deal. Told him to jump at it, best thing for him and his family. sucks to loose him but I can't let him pass it up.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2023393 said:


> You blew a tranny?


I don't know if I feel bad for him or the shop that hooked him up with a tranny.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Nice weather where I will be hunting a couple weeks


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2023396 said:


> I don't know if I feel bad for him or the shop that hooked him up with a tranny.


Wonder if they could hook me up with a blower.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2023399 said:


> Wonder if they could hook me up with a blower.


They probably have rebuilt tailpipes


----------



## Polarismalibu

What one of you is paying crack head prices for landscapers and stole my guys


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2023400 said:


> They probably have rebuilt tailpipes


Im talking super chargers


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2023401 said:


> What one of you is paying crack head prices for landscapers and stole my guys


Huh?.......?.......?


----------



## Drakeslayer

Polarismalibu;2023401 said:


> What one of you is paying crack head prices for landscapers and stole my guys


Not us. But we do need a couple right now. Most laborers that I have interviewed recently want 15-17 an hour with no experience. I think we (as an industry) are finally feeling the effects of homeland security. There is not much of a labor pool right now and prices are going up.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2023404 said:


> Im talking super chargers


Super chargers are the leading cause of rebuilt tailpipes


----------



## qualitycut

Cafe, tomorrow's job got put on hold. I guess it will be a good day to go drive around in the ac and bid snow properties.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2023406 said:


> Not us. But we do need a couple right now. Most laborers that I have interviewed recently want 15-17 an hour with no experience. I think we (as an industry) are finally feeling the effects of homeland security. There is not much of a labor pool right now and prices are going up.


I'm paying my mowing guys $16 an hour......I'm NOT getting the return.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2023405 said:


> Huh?.......?.......?


They found someone who will pay way more and just quit


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;2023406 said:


> Not us. But we do need a couple right now. Most laborers that I have interviewed recently want 15-17 an hour with no experience. I think we (as an industry) are finally feeling the effects of homeland security. There is not much of a labor pool right now and prices are going up.


Now I ether needs guys or just say cafe it


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2023410 said:


> They found someone who will pay way more and just quit


Oo when you said crack head prices i thought you meant less. Was confused.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2023410 said:


> They found someone who will pay way more and just quit


I've found that with snow help. Guys getting $25 an hour to run a shovel. $25-30 for truck/skid operator.

Hope they at least gave you two weeks or a weeks notice


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2023415 said:


> I've found that with snow help. Guys getting $25 an hour to run a shovel. $25-30 for truck/skid operator.
> 
> Hope they at least gave you two weeks or a weeks notice


Personally i dont like the 2 week rule, they tend to usually be a burden and are better of just leaving. USUALLY


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2023415 said:


> I've found that with snow help. Guys getting $25 an hour to run a shovel. $25-30 for truck/skid operator.
> 
> Hope they at least gave you two weeks or a weeks notice


Nope just showed up at the shop and said there done.

Kinda screwed now


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2023387 said:


> Who knew Cosetta's closes at 9 in the summer. Seems bit strange.


What about upstairs?


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2023419 said:


> Nope just showed up at the shop and said there done.
> 
> Kinda screwed now


They tell you who it was and what the price was? They at least give you the opportunity to give raises?


----------



## Doughboy12

Anyone see the car vs. semi head on in Excelcior early this morning?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2023421 said:


> They tell you who it was and what the price was? They at least give you the opportunity to give raises?


They wouldn't say who but there in the getting almost $30


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2023422 said:


> Anyone see the car vs. semi head on in Excelcior early this morning?


Saw the semi in the pond


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2023424 said:


> Saw the semi in the pond


Car driver was on her way to her new job at the new Kowalskis. She was the first cashier hired at that store...sad, dead on impact.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;2023422 said:


> Anyone see the car vs. semi head on in Excelcior early this morning?


My brother did he was at the intersection when it happened. Not good he said.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2023423 said:


> They wouldn't say who but there in the getting almost $30


Makes me wonder if someone over sold and is behind or knows they'll never finish before it freezes in a few months, then let's them go for next season. If that's the case and they come back, I'd tell them 10 an hour knowing they won't bite at that


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2023425 said:


> Car driver was on her way to her new job at the new Kowalskis. She was the first cashier hired at that store...sad, dead on impact.


That's really sad


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2023427 said:


> Makes me wonder if someone over sold and is behind or knows they'll never finish before it freezes in a few months, then let's them go for next season. If that's the case and they come back, I'd tell them 10 an hour knowing they won't bite at that


They did a job for them the week I was gone and let them have a week off I guess.

They asked if they could plow still hahah no


----------



## Drakeslayer




----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;2023430 said:


>


Hey there's my boat! Kinda wrong color.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2023429 said:


> They did a job for them the week I was gone and let them have a week off I guess.
> 
> They asked if they could plow still hahah no


They need plowing work?? Hmmmm.....


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2023432 said:


> They need plowing work?? Hmmmm.....


Go for it want there numbers? Guarantee we have a slow winter they won't show.

More pissed that this screwed up the stuff I bid or am supposed to hard to do a lot of it alone. Getting sick of crap this year


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2023406 said:


> Not us. But we do need a couple right now. Most laborers that I have interviewed recently want 15-17 an hour with no experience. I think we (as an industry) are finally feeling the effects of homeland security. There is not much of a labor pool right now and prices are going up.


Same......


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2023410 said:


> They found someone who will pay way more and just quit


Define way more


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2023434 said:


> Same......


Maybe I should just come mow for you and not be so stressed the rest if the year


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2023414 said:


> Oo when you said crack head prices i thought you meant less. Was confused.


I thought the same too... Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2023415 said:


> I've found that with snow help. Guys getting $25 an hour to run a shovel. $25-30 for truck/skid operator.


Say what?!?!?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2023436 said:


> Maybe I should just come mow for you and not be so stressed the rest if the year


I dunno... You might not be able to take it - My guys being hacks and all...


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2023439 said:


> I dunno... You might not be able to take it - My guys being hacks and all...


Yeah I would hate to stand out and shine so much


----------



## CityGuy

66° partly cloudy


----------



## SnowGuy73

69° light breeze, overcast.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Moderate dew.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2023436 said:


> Maybe I should just come mow for you and not be so stressed the rest if the year


Constructions close to the same lol. I need a #1 guy, right now I'm #1-4


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2023436 said:


> Maybe I should just come mow for you and not be so stressed the rest if the year


C'mon over. I have room for you.


----------



## mnlefty

Drakeslayer;2023430 said:


>


I'm guessing the semi didn't just put it in 4-low and drive out?


----------



## Doughboy12

66 and FOG.


----------



## Doughboy12

It's either raining or the breeze just came up and the dew is so heavy that it is falling out of the trees...the latter I'm sure.


----------



## Bill1090

68*

Heavy dew

Heavy fog


----------



## qualitycut

Why do old people with diesel trucks drive like d bags on and off the gas to hear it. Just brake checked one on the clover leaf she was right on my ass


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;2023468 said:


> Why do old people wits diesel trucks drive like d bags on and off the gas to hear it. Just brake checked hwe on the clover leaf she was right on my ass


Ha this is so true. I live at the bottom of a hill and then it's another hill going up. Every diesel truck let's me know they are coming by.
Also why do all Dodge truck owners have their tow mirrors out?

Polaris I will give you a job if your looking.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

ryde307;2023469 said:


> Ha this is so true. I live at the bottom of a hill and then it's another hill going up. Every diesel truck let's me know they are coming by.
> Also why do all Dodge truck owners have their tow mirrors out?
> 
> Polaris I will give you a job if your looking.


Maybe because it's a ram and it looks like it with them flipped up?


----------



## qualitycut

Just realized today is going to be one of those days i hate everyone. Get to yhe drive through and lady was waiting to get asked for her order for a few minutes, finally ask and then i see her asking everyone in the car.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2023469 said:


> Ha this is so true. I live at the bottom of a hill and then it's another hill going up. Every diesel truck let's me know they are coming by.
> Also why do all Dodge truck owners have their tow mirrors out?
> 
> Polaris I will give you a job if your looking.


Its even worse when they have exhaust.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I HATE the tow mirrors flipped up. Used to have a driver. Flipped the mirrors up every time, whether the trailer was on or not. 

Even plowing, flipped the mirrors up.

Idiot.


----------



## ryde307

Took the dog out last night. He loves the water and retrieving now. He kind of flipped a switch in the last week.


I also brought him over to some brush and threw it in for him. Went in full speed and found it quick. Then tried some tall weeds/cattails on the side of the lake. Leaps in full speed and won't give up till he finds it. It was alot of fun. I feel like a proud parent.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2023468 said:


> Why do old people with diesel trucks drive like d bags on and off the gas to hear it. Just brake checked one on the clover leaf she was right on my ass


I used to brake check people.........

.....then I realized they are behind me so I am already WINNING. :waving:


----------



## Camden

ryde307;2023469 said:


> Ha this is so true. I live at the bottom of a hill and then it's another hill going up. Every diesel truck let's me know they are coming by.
> Also why do all Dodge truck owners have their tow mirrors out?
> 
> Polaris I will give you a job if your looking.


I flip mine out because I know it drives people crazy.


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2023476 said:


> I flip mine out because I know it drives people crazy.


Thumbs Up figures you would...:laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

Looking good ryde!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2023476 said:


> I flip mine out because I know it drives people crazy.


What you guys mean by flip them out? Extend them?


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2023472 said:


> Its even worse when they have exhaust.


Guy goes by every night with his twin 8" stacks coming out of the box...now that is a D-bag. Raaaaaaaaapppppppppp


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2023479 said:


> What you guys mean by flip them out? Extend them?


The Dodge ones rotate to extend them. Kind of an innovative solution.


----------



## Doughboy12




----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2023482 said:


> The Dodge ones rotate to extend them. Kind of an innovative solution.


Hmm minw just slide in and out


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2023484 said:


> Hmm minw just slide in and out


Watch the video.....speaking of d-bags....


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2023486 said:


> Watch the video.....speaking of d-bags....


Hmmm not that cool. Was expecting something different to happen.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;2023468 said:


> Why do old people with diesel trucks drive like d bags on and off the gas to hear it. Just brake checked one on the clover leaf she was right on my ass


Try driving a big truck. Can't see them but know they are there so they get the bake check.


----------



## CityGuy

Holy fog batman.


----------



## CityGuy

It's almost sprinkling at times.


----------



## CityGuy

I'm ready to call it a day and start the weekend.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2023488 said:


> Hmmm not that cool. Was expecting something different to happen.


"Tuff crowd"


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2023495 said:


> "Tuff crowd"


Just dont really see what it accomplishs doesn't get any wider just taller. They are not hauling semi trailers.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2023497 said:


> Just dont really see what it accomplishs doesn't get any wider just taller. They are not hauling semi trailers.


It gets a "bit" wider....about the width of the mirror. Lwnmwrman can comment on the increased view angle.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2023494 said:


> I'm ready to call it a day and start the weekend.


This...............taking the day off tomorrow.
See you on Tuesday. :waving:


----------



## Polarismalibu

That many of you are all looking for guys? 

I would say screw it for the year and jump shop bit I don't think that will pay the bills.


----------



## Polarismalibu

If I had a dodge I would have the mirrors flipped up all the time so the blind spot mirror would be on the bottom. I'm so used to that so having it on the side drives me crazy


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Passed my DOT again. 2 more years


----------



## qualitycut

Did it rain lastnight? Shops muddy


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2023479 said:


> What you guys mean by flip them out? Extend them?


On Fords, Chevys and GMCs they pull out but on Dodge they flip up and out.


----------



## SnoFarmer

7 posts left.....:waving:


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2023512 said:


> On Fords, Chevys and GMCs they pull out but on Dodge they flip up and out.


And none of those look like a moose exept dodge


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2023504 said:


> That many of you are all looking for guys?
> 
> I would say screw it for the year and jump shop bit I don't think that will pay the bills.


This................ Is my problem too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnoFarmer;2023515 said:


> 7 posts left.....:waving:


That meme is about it too.


----------



## mnlefty

Fog and clouds almost completely burned off here in New Hope... cue the "it's hot and muggy" posts in 3..2..1..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2023525 said:


>


Waaaaayyy sweet. I want a dodge now.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2023525 said:


>


See that blind spot being on the side is so weird when your not used to it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2023527 said:


> See that blind spot being on the side is so weird when your not used to it.


I didn't adjust them, just flipped it out so qualster could see what "flipped out" was.

There's no blind spot.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Always up


----------



## Drakeslayer




----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2023528 said:


> I didn't adjust them, just flipped it out so qualster could see what "flipped out" was.
> 
> There's no blind spot.


I meant the little blind spot mirror.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2023531 said:


>


Yeah, pretty much gotta have them up when there's a dump body on.

Guarantee if you see a Dodge pickup that's jacked up with bg tires, the mirrors and flipped up, the hitch has never had a receiver.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2023526 said:


> Waaaaayyy sweet. I want a dodge now.


This..................said no one ever...


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2023533 said:


> Yeah, pretty much gotta have them up when there's a dump body on.
> 
> Guarantee if you see a Dodge pickup that's jacked up with bg tires, the mirrors and flipped up, the hitch has never had a receiver.


That's cause everyone has a goose neck/5th wheel with a jacked up Dodge...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2023537 said:


> That's cause everyone has a goose neck/5th wheel with a jacked up Dodge...


And it's invisible to avoid the dot


----------



## Camden

12' landscape trailer with a 3000lb axle. Pulls my 21hp lawn tractor - with bagger! - around like it's nothing. So yeah, it's pretty impressive when you think about it. Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2023529 said:


> Always up


Mines only up when i get up in the morning


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2023533 said:


> Yeah, pretty much gotta have them up when there's a dump body on.
> 
> Guarantee if you see a Dodge pickup that's jacked up with bg tires, the mirrors and flipped up, the hitch has never had a receiver.


Cause it looks tight yo.


----------



## ryde307

Polarismalibu;2023504 said:


> That many of you are all looking for guys?
> 
> I would say screw it for the year and jump shop bit I don't think that will pay the bills.


We don't need someone but would hire the right person/people. I do know alot of guys hiring and looking though. If your serious at all let me know.


----------



## qualitycut

Gorgeous out......










Not.


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;2023535 said:


> This..................said no one ever...


True........


----------



## CityGuy

Paving in a salt shed sucks.


----------



## CityGuy

I'm just too used to my convex being on the bottom or the hood that extended out would really mess me up.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Getting hot.


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;2023558 said:


> Getting hot.


Just like the red head that got out and banged on the windows of the truck at the stop light...not the picture taking hot though.
She was pissed off!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;2023559 said:


> Just like the red head that got out and banged on the windows of the truck at the stop light...not the picture taking hot though.
> She was pissed off!!!


Please do tell?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2023558 said:


> Getting hot.


Muggy too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2023559 said:


> Just like the red head that got out and banged on the windows of the truck at the stop light...not the picture taking hot though.
> She was pissed off!!!


Instead of saying the was mad, should have ended it with

"I put my ring finger up, showed her my wedding band, she walked back to the car".


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2023563 said:


> Please do tell?


Getting from 94 EB to 52 SB you have to get in line way back. We didn't know it and had to do a last minute move. Lady in RAV4 was trying to block people from doing that. We didn't let that stop us. Well it dumps you on city streets and a stop light. She gets out and pounds on the first window them moves up to driver window and starts screaming. Driver (not me) rolls the window down and asks her why she is out of her car as we pull away at the green light...


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2023566 said:


> Getting from 94 EB to 52 SB you have to get in line way back. We didn't know it and had to do a last minute move. Lady in RAV4 was trying to block people from doing that. We didn't let that stop us. Well it dumps you on city streets and a stop light. She gets out and pounds on the first window them moves up to driver window and starts screaming. Driver (not me) rolls the window down and asks her why she is out of her car as we pull away at the green light...


Yea its a cluster, need to get in 7th now.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2023568 said:


> Yea its a cluster, need to get in 7th now.


That's what we decided too. Went to lunch at Big Daddy's BBQ. Thumbs Up


----------



## ryde307

The whole merging thing drives me nuts. The way it is designed you wait till the actual merge move over and keep going. We are so nice in MN that everyone moves over early only making the back up worse and then ***** when people go to the end to merge. Then you have the lane police that try to block.


----------



## Doughboy12

ryde307;2023579 said:


> The whole merging thing drives me nuts. The way it is designed you wait till the actual merge move over and keep going. We are so nice in MN that everyone moves over early only making the back up worse and then ***** when people go to the end to merge. Then you have the lane police that try to block.


The best part is she did the exact same thing getting on 52...oh the hypocrisy of it all. 
Seriously though, she gets out of her RAV4 and pounds on a truck with 4 guys in it that is blocking her only "escape" route.


----------



## qualitycut

Im about ready for a nap, was up puking lastnight for 3 hours and this heat isnt helping.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnoFarmer;2023515 said:


> 7 posts left.....:waving:


Hahaha Thumbs Up


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2023582 said:


> Im about ready for a nap, was up puking lastnight for 3 hours and this heat isnt helping.


Now I know how you have been loosing weight all summer...:whistling:


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;2023582 said:


> Im about ready for a nap, was up puking lastnight for 3 hours and this heat isnt helping.


Pregnant?


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2023590 said:


> Pregnant?


My deep fried mexican food.


----------



## qualitycut

I need to quit reading stupid comments people post on facebook stuff. Cant help but speak my mind to them.


----------



## ByDesign

Any of you guys know of some good snow pushers or plows for a skid for sale? I'm up here till Monday from CO and would love to drag back anothe piece of snow equipment! I'm in Excelsior.


----------



## Polarismalibu

ByDesign;2023598 said:


> Any of you guys know of some good snow pushers or plows for a skid for sale?  I'm up here till Monday from CO and would love to drag back anothe piece of snow equipment! I'm in Excelsior.


Truck utilities has a sweet state fair special on the kage system


----------



## Bill1090

I think I'm dead..... this heat sucks!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Headed to the dealer with this piece of equipment. If you guys hear of a standoff, or of there are 100 pics of grass piles in open fields on lawn site, discussions didn't go the way they should.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2023606 said:


> Headed to the dealer with this piece of equipment. If you guys hear of a standoff, or of there are 100 pics of grass piles in open fields on lawn site, discussions didn't go the way they should.


Good luck!!


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2023606 said:


> Headed to the dealer with this piece of equipment. If you guys hear of a standoff, or of there are 100 pics of grass piles in open fields on lawn site, discussions didn't go the way they should.


Wait, you post this often on Lawnsite too? I'll never understand how you get anything done.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2023606 said:


> Headed to the dealer with this piece of equipment. If you guys hear of a standoff, or of there are 100 pics of grass piles in open fields on lawn site, discussions didn't go the way they should.


Good luck to ya!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Judge overturns Tom Brady's suspension


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2023610 said:


> Wait, you post this often on Lawnsite too? I'll never understand how you get anything done.


No. It's not on LS. I haven't started a campaign yet. D
And Google speech to text is awesome


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2023616 said:


> No. It's not on LS. I haven't started a campaign yet. D
> And Google speech to text is awesome


Thats why I always read your posts with a gay accent


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2023617 said:


> Thats why I always read your posts with a gay accent


:laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2023617 said:


> Thats why I always read your posts with a gay accent


No, that is Google read on your end...


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2023617 said:


> Thats why I always read your posts with a gay accent


Richard.

Though after trying it, it does make his posts more comical.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2023626 said:


> Richard.
> 
> Though after trying it, it does make his posts more comical.


Especially the post I quoted


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;2023579 said:


> The whole merging thing drives me nuts. The way it is designed you wait till the actual merge move over and keep going. We are so nice in MN that everyone moves over early only making the back up worse and then ***** when people go to the end to merge. Then you have the lane police that try to block.


If we are past the Merge point I will block you from getting by.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2023606 said:


> Headed to the dealer with this piece of equipment. If you guys hear of a standoff, or of there are 100 pics of grass piles in open fields on lawn site, discussions didn't go the way they should.


Oh boy.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2023626 said:


> Richard.
> 
> Though after trying it, it does make his posts more comical.


Oh god, don't let Jim see the word comical about one of my posts, he'll just think you're encouraging me to post more.


----------



## CityGuy

How someone burns themselves in their driveway I will never understand.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2023638 said:


> If we are past the Merge point I will block you from getting by.


This........


----------



## unit28

In my PA voice





Go purple......


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;2023644 said:


> How someone burns themselves in their driveway I will never understand.


Deep frying a frozen Turkey?????


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;2023646 said:


> In my PA voice
> 
> Go purple......


Let's go Gophers!!!!!


----------



## unit28

Yall seen the 500hpa for the 13th right?


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;2023647 said:


> Deep frying a frozen Turkey?????


He didn't say garage fire.......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2023642 said:


> Oh god, don't let Jim see the word comical about one of my posts, he'll just think you're encouraging me to post more.


How did it go?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Got my Exmark back from the dealer. They put a straight baffle on instead of a curved one


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2023644 said:


> How someone burns themselves in their driveway I will never understand.


Grilling? .........?.......?


----------



## unit28

TCU is the highest-ranked opponent the Gophers have faced since 2006,......


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2023652 said:


> How did it go?


And he comes im with a caring comment


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;2023653 said:


> Got my Exmark back from the dealer. They put a straight baffle on instead of a curved one


Loud pipes save lives


----------



## CityGuy

Green how is your daytime response tomorrow? 8-12 or so?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Here we go with the penalties again.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Come on.......


----------



## CityGuy

Fumble.....................


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;2023647 said:


> Deep frying a frozen Turkey?????


Burn barrel. Cut down to 1/3


----------



## Doughboy12

Green Grass;2023638 said:


> If we are past the Merge point I will block you from getting by.


There is always someone who will let you in.........:waving:
That is the problem....IMHO

I try my best to do the same. Like I said we didn't know (it comes up fast around a curve) and we were not alone. I WASN't DRIVING.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2023658 said:


> Green how is your daytime response tomorrow? 8-12 or so?


I will be gone from town by 10. There are usually 3-4 guys around during the day on a Friday. What are you doing?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2023665 said:


> I will be gone from town by 10. There are usually 3-4 guys around during the day on a Friday. What are you doing?


I'm it. Me, myself and I


----------



## Bill1090

Maybe I'm just dim today, but how is merging onto a street so difficult for you Minnesotans?


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;2023662 said:


> Burn barrel. Cut down to 1/3


Not sure how one burns themselves with that.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2023642 said:


> Oh god, don't let Jim see the word comical about one of my posts, he'll just think you're encouraging me to post more.


Well I kinda am. Makes my day to day problems seem less sucky.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Walsh needs to go...


----------



## Ranger620

SnowGuy73;2023673 said:


> Walsh needs to go...


Did they just say he's 4 for 10? I wasn't. Listening but thought that's what they said


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;2023674 said:


> Did they just say he's 4 for 10? I wasn't. Listening but thought that's what they said


It is.....


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;2023670 said:


> Maybe I'm just dim today, but how is merging onto a street so difficult for you Minnesotans?


It's a detour OFF an interstate in a LARGER metropolitan area.

But I know what you are saying, in general. Minnesota Nice = Passive Agressive.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ranger620;2023674 said:


> Did they just say he's 4 for 10? I wasn't. Listening but thought that's what they said


Yup.........


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2023673 said:


> Walsh needs to go...


This.................


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;2023674 said:


> Did they just say he's 4 for 10? I wasn't. Listening but thought that's what they said


He got his money so now he doesn't even show up. 
They should get paid for their performance at all positions.


----------



## CityGuy

Hopefully the Gopher game is better.


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;2023682 said:


> Hopefully the Gopher game is better.


Was thinking of going to mountain men then the new episode of prowler and ice.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Chewed some azz today. Guys always want to knock off early for reason or another and stuff doesn't get done. Who's pocket book gets hit? Mine! Now the foreman "needs to talk"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2023685 said:


> Chewed some azz today. Guys always want to knock off early for reason or another and stuff doesn't get done. Who's pocket book gets hit? Mine! Now the foreman "needs to talk"


It's that time of year. Everything is a grind right now.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;2023683 said:


> Was thinking of going to mountain men then the new episode of prowler and ice.


I forgot Power and Ice is on


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2023690 said:


> It's that time of year. Everything is a grind right now.


Yep, and especially when you lose guys for school


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2023694 said:


> Yep, and especially when you lose guys for school


The golf courses are a mess down here because everyone left for school


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2023694 said:


> Yep, and especially when you lose guys for school


Or because someone is paying threw the roof


----------



## Polarismalibu

Gf turned fricken big brother on when I ran outside quick


----------



## SnowGuy73

Norv.........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2023697 said:


> Or because someone is paying threw the roof


I'd bet they aren't getting paid that much, but wanted to try to use the new job as leverage to get more out of you, hoping you'd say "how about if I give you this to stay" as they walked out.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2023704 said:


> I'd bet they aren't getting paid that much, but wanted to try to use the new job as leverage to get more out of you, hoping you'd say "how about if I give you this to stay" as they walked out.


Wasn't a chance I was gonna do that. If they shot themselves in the foot sucks for them. Maybe that's why they wouldn't say who it was, maybe there isn't someone else there working for


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;2023701 said:


> Gf turned fricken big brother on when I ran outside quick


Big brother is a great show. You have to watch from the start though.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2023704 said:


> I'd bet they aren't getting paid that much, but wanted to try to use the new job as leverage to get more out of you, hoping you'd say "how about if I give you this to stay" as they walked out.


We've found that money is rarely the issue. Once they decide to leave they are gone.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;2023707 said:


> Big brother is a great show. You have to watch from the start though.


We have been watching it. I would rather watch the gophers and catch bb on demand later


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2023708 said:


> We've found that money is rarely the issue. Once they decide to leave they are gone.


I completely agree.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2023706 said:


> Wasn't a chance I was gonna do that. If they shot themselves in the foot sucks for them. Maybe that's why they wouldn't say who it was, maybe there isn't someone else there working for


Like one of my guys earlier this spring. Demanding a $2/hour raise, which I did give to my guys that stuck around. But if you demand something, you can go walk


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Kennedy, the female VJ from MTV is now a commentator on Fox News?


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2023714 said:


> Kennedy, the female VJ from MTV is now a commentator on Fox News?


Didn't she use to do the spring break week back in the 90's. She wasn't so hot but mtv was cool back then.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2023712 said:


> Like one of my guys earlier this spring. Demanding a $2/hour raise, which I did give to my guys that stuck around. But if you demand something, you can go walk


Yep I completely agree


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2023714 said:


> Kennedy, the female VJ from MTV is now a commentator on Fox News?


Remember Kurt Loder? He just turned 70...SEVENTY! Doesn't that make you feel really old?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2023717 said:


> Remember Kurt Loder? He just turned 70...SEVENTY! Doesn't that make you feel really old?


Who.... Lol


----------



## Drakeslayer

Camden;2023717 said:


> Remember Kurt Loder? He just turned 70...SEVENTY! Doesn't that make you feel really old?


Are you kidding me!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2023717 said:


> Remember Kurt Loder? He just turned 70...SEVENTY! Doesn't that make you feel really old?


Hahahahaha..... That's crazy!!

I was talking to the Boy's soccer coach at the high school the other day, he was my history teacher in 10th grade. He said wow, you've been doing this a while.

He didn't believe me when I said this is my 26th year. He felt old.


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;2023718 said:


> Who.... Lol


Before our time.

Crazy old guys reminiscing of their childhood days.


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;2023718 said:


> Who.... Lol


Hahaha! Kurt Loder was on MTV back when they used to play music videos.



Drakeslayer;2023719 said:


> Are you kidding me!!!


That's what I said!



LwnmwrMan22;2023720 said:


> Hahahahaha..... That's crazy!!
> 
> I was talking to the Boy's soccer coach at the high school the other day, he was my history teacher in 10th grade. He said wow, you've been doing this a while.
> 
> He didn't believe me when I said this is my 26th year. He felt old.


I love chatting with my old teachers. I was such a clustercafe when I was in highschool that I bet they thought I'd be dead by now. It's nice showing them that I actually made something of myself.



Bill1090;2023721 said:


> Before our time.
> 
> Crazy old guys reminiscing of their childhood days.


LOL! I'm not even 40 yet!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2023716 said:


> Yep I completely agree


Good thing you didn't buy the F550???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Talk about old guys reminiscing.... This morning I was talking to one of my guys about CD changers.

I remember buying one for my '94 Ram a Sony 10 disc and paid $500 for it.

I was wondering if they are even available anymore. There is a 400 DVD/CD changer on CL for $175. Most 10 discs are less than $25.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2023724 said:


> Talk about old guys reminiscing.... This morning I was talking to one of my guys about CD changers.
> 
> I remember buying one for my '94 Ram a Sony 10 disc and paid $500 for it.
> 
> I was wondering if they are even available anymore. There is a 400 DVD/CD changer on CL for $175. Most 10 discs are less than $25.


Detachable face?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2023723 said:


> Good thing you didn't buy the F550???


Needed It for winter. Going with a 1ton ext cab and a v box instead. Just holding off till closer to winter especially now.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I remember when MTV played only music. Now they have what a hour in the middle of the night some nights of music.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2023732 said:


> I remember when MTV played only music. Now they have what a hour in the middle of the night some nights of music.


I remember the Boss plow commercials on MTV.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2023729 said:


> Detachable face?


Of course, with remote.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2023708 said:


> We've found that money is rarely the issue. Once they decide to leave they are gone.


Very true....


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2023717 said:


> Remember Kurt Loder? He just turned 70...SEVENTY! Doesn't that make you feel really old?


Come on! No way!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hey so Lwnmwrman... How'd the protest go?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2023742 said:


> Hey so Lwnmwrman... How'd the protest go?


No answers. Told them they have until next Thursday, when I get a lawyer, and file for the money spent, fuel spent, time lost as well. Plus $75 / day that they hold my money (dead mower). I have about 75 hours lost to this mower, somewhere $6-7,000 that I've lost / wasn't able to earn.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2023744 said:


> No answers. Told them they have until next Thursday, when I get a lawyer, and file for the money spent, fuel spent, time lost as well. Plus $75 / day that they hold my money (dead mower). I have about 75 hours lost to this mower, somewhere $6-7,000 that I've lost / wasn't able to earn.


That's a lot of money to be out. Can't believe they won't work with you


----------



## banonea

Here is a deck and landscaping joj we just finished, turned out great and the home owners were so happy they added $6500.00 worth the extention to the fire ring and a retaining wall/flower bed


----------



## banonea

Mulch and edging job around a handicap ramp we did this week as well. Colors worked well together


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2023752 said:


> Here is a deck and landscaping joj we just finished, turned out great and the home owners were so happy they added $6500.00 worth the extention to the fire ring and a retaining wall/flower bed


Nice work.


----------



## CityGuy

Gophers aren't getting beat as bad as I thought.


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;2023758 said:


> Gophers aren't getting beat as bad as I thought.


Never mind.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2023758 said:


> Gophers aren't getting beat as bad as I thought.


Not yet anyway


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;2023759 said:


> Never mind.


That went south quick.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Good. I don't have to stay up late now.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2023761 said:



> That went south quick.


Like I said not yet lol


----------



## NorthernProServ

banonea;2023754 said:


> Mulch and edging job around a handicap ramp we did this week as well. Colors worked well together


Looks very good!! :salute:


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;2023754 said:


> Mulch and edging job around a handicap ramp we did this week as well. Colors worked well together


Looks great!


----------



## CityGuy

Interception..............

MN ball


----------



## Ranger620

banonea;2023754 said:


> Mulch and edging job around a handicap ramp we did this week as well. Colors worked well together


Looks awesome. 
I'd show you what I've been working on but it's not as pretty. Yet. And I don't do tiny pic


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;2023770 said:


> Looks awesome.
> I'd show you what I've been working on but it's not as pretty. Yet. And I don't do tiny pic


I use photobucket. Works great and backed up all my photos.


----------



## CityGuy

TD Gophers


----------



## CityGuy

Gophers are fired up.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2023773 said:


> Gophers are fired up.


I won't say anything this time.


----------



## Polarismalibu

So what's the score? For some reason the score is off the picture


----------



## Polarismalibu

I'll i see is a 2 and a 1 so they have 20 something


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2023775 said:


> So what's the score? For some reason the score is off the picture


20 to 10 TCU


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2023777 said:


> 20 to 10 TCU


There screwed. Not at bad as I expected though.

Unless they pull this off in 8 seconds


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bummer. They almost came back still played good for it being tcu


----------



## albhb3

don't you guys ever sleep jeebus I tried rollin the wife over when I got home 10 minutes ago...here I sit


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;2023783 said:


> don't you guys ever sleep jeebus I tried rollin the wife over when I got home 10 minutes ago...here I sit


Sleeps over rated.


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;2023784 said:


> Sleeps over rated.


I like my bed by 7:30 unfortunately I was stuck in a truck in st paul....after an 8 hour "eco"driver training course today. :realmad: Found out were getting turned down from 69 to somewhere between 60-65 as well. To many bean counters going on told the driver safety guy that the place was a dumpster fire and that I pray every night that the place burns to the ground after he called me out for laughing at him


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;2023785 said:


> I like my bed by 7:30 unfortunately I was stuck in a truck in st paul....after an 8 hour "eco"driver training course today. :realmad: Found out were getting turned down from 69 to somewhere between 60-65 as well. To many bean counters going on told the driver safety guy that the place was a dumpster fire and that I pray every night that the place burns to the ground after he called me out for laughing at him


Do you just drive local routes? Or are you taking brokered loads?


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;2023786 said:


> Do you just drive local routes? Or are you taking brokered loads?


yeah just local I may do a overnight every 5-6 months but mostly drive around in circles all day (id rather sleep in my own bed)


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;2023787 said:


> yeah just local I may do a overnight every 5-6 months but mostly drive around in circles all day (id rather sleep in my own bed)


I hear ya on your own bed. I have my mc and all the load boards to run hot shot/expedited loads in the winter. Back seat of the crew cab is only comfy so long.


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;2023788 said:


> I hear ya on your own bed. I have my mc and all the load boards to run hot shot/expedited loads in the winter. Back seat of the crew cab is only comfy so long.


yeah no thanks... for now they put us up in hotels for the night. Theres only a few that are gone all week....I'm sure they will try to get sleepers soon enough


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;2023789 said:


> yeah no thanks... for now they put us up in hotels for the night. Theres only a few that are gone all week....I'm sure they will try to get sleepers soon enough


When I'm gone I don't sleep long enough to stay in a hotel. I try to turn and burn back home


----------



## CityGuy

70° a few clouds


----------



## SnowGuy73

70° calm clear.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Moderate dew.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2023800 said:


> Moderate dew.


Looks like it rained


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Anyone get behind, and feel that you'll never get cought up. I feel like I'm drowning. The more I work the more I get behind. Calls and random people coming up for work. I price them all high. Some bite, some don't. Heck some say do it and never ask a cost.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2023802 said:


> Anyone get behind, and feel that you'll never get cought up. I feel like I'm drowning. The more I work the more I get behind. Calls and random people coming up for work. I price them all high. Some bite, some don't. Heck some say do it and never ask a cost.


I have a guy working overtime today to try to knock out some stuff I said I would have done back in June/July.

Keep having work thrown at me. Not real major stuff, just lots of little stuff.


----------



## TKLAWN

First snow predicted for November 6th.

Cafe all that!


----------



## Bill1090

TKLAWN;2023805 said:


> First snow predicted for November 6th.
> 
> Cafe all that!


Yeah baby!


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2023790 said:


> When I'm gone I don't sleep long enough to stay in a hotel. I try to turn and burn back home


When did you start doing that?


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2023805 said:


> First snow predicted for November 6th.
> 
> Cafe all that!


Could just be flurries? They cant predict tomorrows weather


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2023810 said:


> Could just be flurries? They cant predict tomorrows weather


This............
...and they have a 50% chance of getting yesterday's weather right. :laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

Wind is kicking up. So much for 5mph.
Edit: Overcast...attm


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;2023805 said:


> First snow predicted for November 6th.
> 
> Cafe all that!


Cafe that is right!!


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;2023808 said:


> Yeah baby!


This.......


----------



## CityGuy

I hate sheetrocking.


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;2023818 said:


> I hate sheetrocking.


Dirty, dusty azz job


----------



## qualitycut

Been trying to get this damn barberry thorn out of finger since yester and i have a hole about the size of a pencil eraser where i was digging for it but its way in there and hurts like a mofo. How does something so small inflict so much pain.


----------



## snowman55

Your gf was small wasn't she?


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2023809 said:


> When did you start doing that?


About 4 years ago. Haven't bid on any runs in a while now. I usually only ran in the winter between storms. I sold the deck over I had too so that limits the options for loads.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;2023821 said:


> Your gf was small wasn't she?


Dangit, I actually do work for 1/2 hour and I miss dishing out the zinger.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I forgot what it was like filling up that 52 gallon tank.


----------



## qualitycut

snowman55;2023821 said:


> Your gf was small wasn't she?


Haha....... 380 or she aint a lady


----------



## qualitycut

You fert guys, for places that het 4 apps when does your 4th app go down. My guy just emailed and said he was starting them today. I said wait till your 6th app.


----------



## Polarismalibu

snowman55;2023821 said:


> Your gf was small wasn't she?


Hahaha dang


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2023828 said:


> You fert guys, for places that het 4 apps when does your 4th app go down. My guy just emailed and said he was starting them today. I said wait till your 6th app.


May 1, June 20, Sept 1 October 15, weather depending.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2023830 said:


> May 1, June 20, Sept 1 October 15, weather depending.


Copy...........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;2023805 said:


> First snow predicted for November 6th.
> 
> Cafe all that!


Doesn't really mean much


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2023834 said:


> Doesn't really mean much


Oh it will probably happen. That's the baby due date.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2023831 said:


> Copy...........


Some will have the last 2 15 days earlier, roughly, so he isn't toooooo far off, kinda depends on how many accounts need to get done, length of round.

Just tossing fert goes faster that ferting AND spraying.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2023827 said:


> Haha....... 380 or she aint a lady


Yucky!...

Now wonder you trade trucks so often. Hauling loads like that around all the time take their toll!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2023837 said:


> Some will have the last 2 15 days earlier, roughly, so he isn't toooooo far off, kinda depends on how many accounts need to get done, length of round.
> 
> Just tossing fert goes faster that ferting AND spraying.


hundreds I'm sure. They spot spray every spp also


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2023835 said:


> Oh it will probably happen. That's the baby due date.


You're jinxing fall clean ups


----------



## cbservicesllc

snowman55;2023821 said:


> Your gf was small wasn't she?


Hahaha... Alllllways...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Anyone with kids probably has watched peppa pig. Ever notice how thier faces are drawn wrong? Thier one eye is always on thier nose


----------



## Green Grass

Long grass and heavy dew don't mix well


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2023852 said:


> Long grass and heavy dew don't mix well


The cause of 95% of my cussing and work place violence


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2023859 said:


> The cause of 95% of my cussing and work place violence


Do you need anger management?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Why does everyone that sees the whole gas station empty have to block the diesel pump or block the one that you can get in with a trailer


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2023862 said:


> Why does everyone that sees the whole gas station empty have to block the diesel pump or block the one that you can get in with a trailer


Because people are lazy and go to the outside pumps for sobe reason


----------



## ryde307

jimslawnsnow;2023862 said:


> Why does everyone that sees the whole gas station empty have to block the diesel pump or block the one that you can get in with a trailer


This is why we got fuel tanks at the shop. There is a company a street over from us that all of their trucks stop every morning at the Holiday. They block all the pumps and the guys are there for minimum 30 min. There will be 10 guys+. That is a minimum of 5+ man hours every day.


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2023862 said:


> Why does everyone that sees the whole gas station empty have to block the diesel pump or block the one that you can get in with a trailer


One of these days I'm gonna lose it trying to get fuel. The thing that really gets me is the cars that either pull way to fat ahead or stay too far back so I can't get close enough for the hose to reach.


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;2023866 said:


> One of these days I'm gonna lose it trying to get fuel. The thing that really gets me is the cars that either pull way to fat ahead or stay too far back so I can't get close enough for the hose to reach.


Trucks just need push bumpers.


----------



## mnlefty

jimslawnsnow;2023862 said:


> Why does everyone that sees the whole gas station empty have to block the diesel pump or block the one that you can get in with a trailer


Because they've never had a diesel so they don't realize how douchy they're being. I probably used to do it too, before I had diesel trucks.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Unbelievable how much of a struggle this is right now. Just soooo many little things going wrong that just stop you dead in your tracks.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Getting awful out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Gina Maria's for lunch.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2023877 said:


> Unbelievable how much of a struggle this is right now. Just soooo many little things going wrong that just stop you dead in your tracks.


First world problems. ..


----------



## qualitycut

Jimmy johns for lunch then seven for dinner


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;2023877 said:


> Unbelievable how much of a struggle this is right now. Just soooo many little things going wrong that just stop you dead in your tracks.


Sort of like a church cemetery saying a 5k will mailed the 16th, then the 31st and it still isn't here.

Going to be in St paul picking it up one way or another.


----------



## qualitycut

2 more hours and im saying cafe it


----------



## SnowGuy73

I see gas prices are coming down just in time to shoot up for the holiday weekend.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;2023879 said:


> Gina Maria's for lunch.


Culver's. .....


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2023886 said:


> 2 more hours and im saying cafe it


I am now, truck showing 85°, machine showing 87°


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2023889 said:


> I am now, truck showing 85°, machine showing 87°


And there are people outside eating.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2023890 said:


> And there are people outside eating.


Goofballs!..


----------



## jimslawnsnow

ryde307;2023864 said:


> This is why we got fuel tanks at the shop. There is a company a street over from us that all of their trucks stop every morning at the Holiday. They block all the pumps and the guys are there for minimum 30 min. There will be 10 guys+. That is a minimum of 5+ man hours every day.


Had the camper on. Now in lwnmwrman and djagusch territory


----------



## andersman02

Fair it's going to be a blast with the heat tomorrow. Might actually have to watch how much water I drink, along with the beer of course


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2023882 said:


> Jimmy johns for lunch then seven for dinner


Snacks for lunch then Pittsburgh blue for dinner. I find that place over rated and way over priced. Buddy's birthday was Wednesday and he thinks the place is the best so that's where we're going. I hate it wife and I will eat cheapest thing on the menu with water and the bill will still be $45 plus tip. If we eat a regular meal it will end up being $150-200 depending on if we have drinks or not


----------



## Ranger620

andersman02;2023899 said:


> Fair it's going to be a blast with the heat tomorrow. Might actually have to watch how much water I drink, along with the beer of course


I'm going in the am too. Try to get there early before the heat


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2023900 said:


> Snacks for lunch then Pittsburgh blue for dinner. I find that place over rated and way over priced. Buddy's birthday was Wednesday and he thinks the place is the best so that's where we're going. I hate it wife and I will eat cheapest thing on the menu with water and the bill will still be $45 plus tip. If we eat a regular meal it will end up being $150-200 depending on if we have drinks or not


Never been, probably never will, heard go to Manny's instead...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2023901 said:


> I'm going in the am too. Try to get there early before the heat


Same here... I think, either that or Monday


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2023903 said:


> Same here... I think, either that or Monday


We're setting up for Monday, although with the lack of production this week, not sure...might have to work.


----------



## qualitycut

Good views on grand ave


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

How does Sheffield make money doing all this equipment at 0% for 36/48 months??

I know theres a couple hundred in filing fees. Is it a ponzi scheme?


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2023900 said:


> Snacks for lunch then Pittsburgh blue for dinner. I find that place over rated and way over priced. Buddy's birthday was Wednesday and he thinks the place is the best so that's where we're going. I hate it wife and I will eat cheapest thing on the menu with water and the bill will still be $45 plus tip. If we eat a regular meal it will end up being $150-200 depending on if we have drinks or not


Seven? Never been there. When it comes to dinner u don't mind spending money. Its more they want to hit a few bars uo there. Im fine with the scenery up there.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2023906 said:


> How does Sheffield make money doing all this equipment at 0% for 36/48 months??
> 
> I know theres a couple hundred in filing fees. Is t a ponzi scheme?


There is a small fee like a couple hundred bucks you pay plusi think the dealer has to pay a little something. Im sure the manufacturer gives them something also


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2023904 said:


> We're setting up for Monday, although with the lack of production this week, not sure...might have to work.


O come on, you can take a day off.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;2023906 said:


> How does Sheffield make money doing all this equipment at 0% for 36/48 months??
> 
> I know theres a couple hundred in filing fees. Is it a ponzi scheme?


You buy that toro now?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2023888 said:


> Culver's. .....


Forgot to eat. Oh well. Steak for dinner.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;2023911 said:


> You buy that toro now?


Gonna run it this weekend. We will see. Haven't signed papers. Only demo.

Called Sheffield, they said buy whatever I want.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;2023900 said:


> Snacks for lunch then Pittsburgh blue for dinner. I find that place over rated and way over priced. Buddy's birthday was Wednesday and he thinks the place is the best so that's where we're going. I hate it wife and I will eat cheapest thing on the menu with water and the bill will still be $45 plus tip. If we eat a regular meal it will end up being $150-200 depending on if we have drinks or not


Love Pittsburgh Blue.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2023909 said:


> O come on, you can take a day off.


My boys wanna go, so most likely will.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2023913 said:


> Gonna run it this weekend. We will see. Haven't signed papers. Only demo.
> 
> *Called Sheffield, they said buy whatever I want.*


Well that's always nice...


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2023915 said:


> My boys wanna go, so most likely will.


Were going Sunday I think.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2023906 said:


> How does Sheffield make money doing all this equipment at 0% for 36/48 months??
> 
> I know theres a couple hundred in filing fees. Is it a ponzi scheme?


I never knew they offered 0%. My guess is that they make money from the manufacturers themselves. They need to get their products into end-user's hands and a lot of times it isn't possible without financing so the manufacturer cuts them in on each unit sold. I'm just guessing but it's probably something like that...


----------



## Camden

Well, my day is done and it's time to go to my happy place. I'm going to sit on a mower until it gets dark. I'm even going to use my little 42" Toro Timecutter so that it takes me longer (if I get done too quickly my wife will want to go to dinner or something).


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2023916 said:


> Well that's always nice...


Once you buy one thing they start doing that


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2023913 said:


> Gonna run it this weekend. We will see. Haven't signed papers. Only demo.
> 
> Called Sheffield, they said buy whatever I want.


Toro?

Aka poor mans Exmark!


----------



## Polarismalibu

TKLAWN;2023921 said:


> Toro?
> 
> Aka poor mans Exmark!


Are there even differences anymore?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2023922 said:


> Are there even differences anymore?


New one has My Ride. Other than that, not really.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2023921 said:


> Toro?
> 
> Aka poor mans Exmark!


$9550 for MTI's 6000 series demo, 60" deck, Kawi FX801V.


----------



## snowman55

Sevin rocks last time I was there dropped $600


----------



## qualitycut

snowman55;2023925 said:


> Sevin rocks last time I was there dropped $600


Hope it came with a hooker and line.


----------



## CityGuy

Got the high chair put together. Now time to try feeding.


----------



## snowman55

Took wife and parents. crab legs, rack of lamb,filets, wine, drinks some of best food I ever ate.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2023906 said:


> How does Sheffield make money doing all this equipment at 0% for 36/48 months??
> 
> I know theres a couple hundred in filing fees. Is it a ponzi scheme?


No idea but they are always great to work with.


----------



## qualitycut

How many yards of rock can i legally carry in my dump trailer 14k gvw


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;2023922 said:


> Are there even differences anymore?


Yes there is a difference not going to say a big difference but there is a difference.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2023930 said:


> How many yards of rock can i legally carry in my dump trailer 14k gvw


I can tell you 7 is to many


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2023930 said:


> How many yards of rock can i legally carry in my dump trailer 14k gvw


What's your payload capacity of the trailer? Gertens book has weights in the front. 2/3 yard = 1 ton approximately if I remember right.


----------



## qualitycut

snowman55;2023928 said:


> Took wife and parents. crab legs, rack of lamb,filets, wine, drinks some of best food I ever ate.


Yea i seen they have king crab


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2023933 said:


> What's your payload capacity of the trailer? Gertens book has weights in the front. 2/3 yard = 1 ton approximately if I remember right.


Im just going to do 2 loads 3 yards and 2 yards


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2023923 said:


> New one has My Ride. Other than that, not really.


Toro has lots of greasables, different deck,spindles, chains vs rods and generally seems cheaper Imo.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Two voicemails for snow removal...

WTF?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2023936 said:


> Toro has lots of greasables, different deck,spindles, chains vs rods and generally seems cheaper Imo.


Hmmmm...deck, sure.

Everything else is virtually the same.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2023930 said:


> How many yards of rock can i legally carry in my dump trailer 14k gvw


5 ton legally. So 3-4 yards legally


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2023937 said:


> Two voicemails for snow removal...
> 
> WTF?


Yea i have been getting a ton of emails and bid sheets sent over to me this week


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2023938 said:


> Hmmmm...deck, sure.
> 
> Everything else is virtually the same.


Ok.

Your right I'm wrong, your the best I'm the worst!

Seriously if it cuts good go for it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2023941 said:


> Ok.
> 
> Your right I'm wrong, your the best I'm the worst!
> 
> Seriously if it cuts good go for it.


Just saying.... . Jim has turned a new leaf. Someone needs to be the agitator.


----------



## mnlefty

LwnmwrMan22;2023906 said:


> How does Sheffield make money doing all this equipment at 0% for 36/48 months??
> 
> I know theres a couple hundred in filing fees. Is it a ponzi scheme?


All the people who miss a payment or fall behind then the full accrued interest kicks in... plenty of those in this business.

But yes, reasonably sure the manufacturer kicks in on most of em too.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2023938 said:


> Hmmmm...deck, sure.
> 
> Everything else is virtually the same.


So the important part is different


----------



## Camden

snowman55;2023928 said:


> Took wife and parents. crab legs, rack of lamb,filets, wine, drinks some of best food I ever ate.


That place is fabulous. Tough to go there when Manny's is so close though...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2023931 said:


> Yes there is a difference not going to say a big difference but there is a difference.


This......


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2023933 said:


> What's your payload capacity of the trailer? Gertens book has weights in the front. 2/3 yard = 1 ton approximately if I remember right.


And I was going to say roughly 1.4 tons per yard 

I would think you could do 4 yards depending on weight of trailer?


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2023945 said:


> So the important part is different


Lmao#!!!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2023949 said:


> And I was going to say roughly 1.4 tons per yard
> 
> I would think you could do 4 yards depending on weight of trailer?


O knew that and what it could hold, was hoping someone would have just instigated me to put 5 in


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2023946 said:


> That place is fabulous. Tough to go there when Manny's is so close though...


I wasn't super impressed with Mannys


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2023950 said:


> Lmao#!!!!!!!


#Lmao

Just saying....


----------



## qualitycut

People on the radio were having a joined Batchelor and Bachelorette party in Nashville. Why would you even do 1?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2023955 said:


> #Lmao
> 
> Just saying....


Wasn't trying to hash tag.

Go try mowing with your cafed mowers 
Just saying the # is right next to the !


----------



## qualitycut

Lady just gave me a 25 dollar tip for delivering the rock. Woukd have rather been set up on a date with her daughter


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2023951 said:


> O knew that and what it could hold, was hoping someone would have just instigated me to put 5 in


Dang, sorry I dropped the ball there


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2023956 said:


> People on the radio were having a joined Batchelor and Bachelorette party in Nashville. Why would you even do 1?


You're listening to the Highway too huh?


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2023959 said:


> Lady just gave me a 25 dollar tip for delivering the rock. Woukd have rather been set up on a date with her daughter


You should have suggested it


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2023963 said:


> You should have suggested it


Was going ti ask of i could give her the tip..

But will pay for a drink oe 2


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2023964 said:


> Was going ti ask of i could give her the tip..
> 
> But will pay for a drink oe 2


Attaboy...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://stcloud.craigslist.org/snw/5176839313.html


----------



## SnowGuy73

Clouding up here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Truck shows 91°


----------



## banonea

In Litchfield playing biker and yes there will be pic later .....


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2023802 said:


> Anyone get behind, and feel that you'll never get cought up. I feel like I'm drowning. The more I work the more I get behind. Calls and random people coming up for work. I price them all high. Some bite, some don't. Heck some say do it and never ask a cost.


And the problem is.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yuhas says up to 2" of rain Sunday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;2023976 said:


> And the problem is.....


I think he should sun out his fert and squirt... He'd be much happier!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

mnlefty;2023944 said:


> All the people who miss a payment or fall behind then the full accrued interest kicks in... plenty of those in this business.
> 
> But yes, reasonably sure the manufacturer kicks in on most of em too.


The first part is true too, and probably where they get most of it. Not sure why someone wouldn't set up auto pay on Sheffield's site though.


----------



## SnowGuy73

"Experts" say gasoline under $2.00 a gallon by the holidays.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2023984 said:


> "Experts" say gasoline under $2.00 a gallon by the holidays.


Good, o will have the slowest plow sub this side of the river


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2023985 said:


> Good, o will have the slowest plow sub this side of the river


I believe I heard the same thing about a month ago for the end of August.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2023987 said:


> I believe I heard the same thing about a month ago for the end of August.


Im sure..........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2023987 said:


> I believe I heard the same thing about a month ago for the end of August.


$2.20 yesterday in WBL.

Edit.... $2.14 today


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2023985 said:


> Good, o will have the slowest plow sub this side of the river


Just go buy him some wings for the plow and some Rockstar and he'll be fine.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2023993 said:


> $2.20 yesterday in WBL.
> 
> Edit.... $2.14 today


Much like before and then it jumps up $0.40 over night....


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2023993 said:


> $2.20 yesterday in WBL.
> 
> Edit.... $2.14 today


Holding steady at $2.55 for both gas and diesel.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I predict a low price of $1.45 per gallon will be paid this winter.

Last year it was $1.65.

My little dump I bought runs at about 11 mpg.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2023906 said:


> How does Sheffield make money doing all this equipment at 0% for 36/48 months??
> 
> I know theres a couple hundred in filing fees. Is it a ponzi scheme?


Not their primary......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Anyone running those stand up ride on toro or Exmark aerators?

I have a line on a good deal, heard from a guy yesterday that they are the best. Just wanted another set of opinions.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2024000 said:


> Anyone running those stand up ride on toro or Exmark aerators?
> 
> I have a line on a good deal, heard from a guy yesterday that they are the best. Just wanted another set of opinions.


I ran one a few years ago I loved it. If I had more lawn work I would get one.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;2023995 said:


> Just go buy him some wings for the plow and some Rockstar and he'll be fine.


I am a firm believer a v plow is pointless without wings after running them


----------



## Polarismalibu

Minnesota nice decided to move over so on the merge so I wouldn't be able to get past her. Down the shoulder I went


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2024001 said:


> I ran one a few years ago I loved it. If I had more lawn work I would get one.


Copy that.

Thank you.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2024001 said:


> I ran one a few years ago I loved it. If I had more lawn work I would get one.


My buddy has one that I rent from him for the 2-3 jobs I do. Awesome!


----------



## unit28

BB&T Subsidiaries

As BB&T Corporation has grown over the past 140-plus years, we have added a variety of companies to provide clients with a full range of financial services to suit their every need.


Sheffield is just a subsidiary of bb, t
but yeah.....
0% on 48 months is Topps


Lmn22
What about scag mowers?

You like them at all?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2024006 said:


> BB&T Subsidiaries
> 
> As BB&T Corporation has grown over the past 140-plus years, we have added a variety of companies to provide clients with a full range of financial services to suit their every need.
> 
> Sheffield is just a subsidiary
> but yesh.....
> 0% on 48 months is Topps
> 
> Lmn22
> What about scag mowers?
> 
> You like them at all?


Djaug tries to get me on them, his distributor never called me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I want to liquidate this Red Tech mower before I buy another. I'm going to drop the price to $4500 on Tuesday. Anyone here interested in it before I put that price on CL?


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;2024000 said:


> Anyone running those stand up ride on toro or Exmark aerators?
> 
> I have a line on a good deal, heard from a guy yesterday that they are the best. Just wanted another set of opinions.


They work really well.
Only negative I thought was its only 30in wide, large areas can be a little slow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2024005 said:


> My buddy has one that I rent from him for the 2-3 jobs I do. Awesome!


Thank you.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2024007 said:


> Djaug tries to get me on them, his distributor never called me.


Pace?.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2024007 said:


> Djaug tries to get me on them, his distributor never called me.


My Wright dealer is a Scar dealer too if you want their number.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;2024011 said:


> They work really well.
> Only negative I thought was its only 30in wide, large areas can be a little slow.


That was my concern as well.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2023974 said:


> In Litchfield playing biker and yes there will be pic later .....


Not far from green and I.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2023979 said:


> Yuhas says up to 2" of rain Sunday.


Why not. Go big or go home.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2023984 said:


> "Experts" say gasoline under $2.00 a gallon by the holidays.


Yeah right. Believe it when I see it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2024008 said:


> I want to liquidate this Red Tech mower before I buy another. I'm going to drop the price to $4500 on Tuesday. Anyone here interested in it before I put that price on CL?


If I can sell mine I would probably take you up on that. 60"deck?


----------



## djagusch

TKLAWN;2024013 said:


> Pace?.....


Yes, Jeffs been a putz lately. Also reps wright, red max, Jonsrud.

Lwnmwrman22 tried a cheetah couple years ago and thought he was getting too much dust from the deck.

Premodonna he is.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2024022 said:


> If I can sell mine I would probably take you up on that. 60"deck?


Yeah, 60".


----------



## TKLAWN

djagusch;2024023 said:


> Yes, Jeffs been a putz lately. Also reps wright, red max, Jonsrud.
> 
> Lwnmwrman22 tried a cheetah couple years ago and thought he was getting too much dust from the deck.
> 
> Premodonna he is.


Demoed a 52 v-ride from him earlier this summer.

Nice mower.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

djagusch;2024023 said:


> Yes, Jeffs been a putz lately. Also reps wright, red max, Jonsrud.
> 
> Lwnmwrman22 tried a cheetah couple years ago and thought he was getting too much dust from the deck.
> 
> Premodonna he is.


Dust? He needs to stay out of the fields.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;2024025 said:


> Demoed a 52 v-ride from him earlier this summer.
> 
> Nice mower.


When I tried on the cut wasn't as good as the cheetah. Slow and not as nimble either. That was my take on it. Missed a 48 v ride with really low hours for 2k


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My biggest issue is dealer support. Only Scag around here is St. Croix Falls.

I have 2 decent Toro dealers in the route, both will leave parts out for me if needed after hours.

I've tried to go Exmark, but no dealers in the area, I did Ferris and Kubota because of dealer support, but the machines don't fit my business.


----------



## unit28

I'm sticking to my octsnow predictions




URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE MISSOULA MT 229 PM MDT FRI SEP 4 2015 ...COLD & WET LABOR DAY WEEKEND STORM BRINGS ACCUMULATING SNOW TO THE MOUNTAINS OF MONTANA & IDAHO...


----------



## djagusch

TKLAWN;2024025 said:


> Demoed a 52 v-ride from him earlier this summer.
> 
> Nice mower.


I have a 48 and 61 vrides on one trailer. Guys like them over the riders in that truck. Still have extra riders for clean ups though.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2024030 said:


> My biggest issue is dealer support. Only Scag around here is St. Croix Falls.
> 
> I have 2 decent Toro dealers in the route, both will leave parts out for me if needed after hours.
> 
> I've tried to go Exmark, but no dealers in the area, I did Ferris and Kubota because of dealer support, but the machines don't fit my business.


Dealer support? Its a scag. It requires no repairs


----------



## qualitycut

Everyone decided to order bottles of wine at dinner


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2024035 said:


> Dealer support? Its a scag. It requires no repairs


If that's the case....sign me up!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Nice night to watch high school football.


----------



## mnlefty

SnowGuy73;2024000 said:


> Anyone running those stand up ride on toro or Exmark aerators?
> 
> I have a line on a good deal, heard from a guy yesterday that they are the best. Just wanted another set of opinions.


I had one of the original lawn solutions ones before toro bought them out. Mine had a few bugs to get worked out but it was awesome.

Not such a big deal for you now, but an underrated feature is how easy they are to run, especially for guys that already run standers. I started with a perforator on a walker that took 3 hands to run and really tore stuff up if you made a mistake. These are a piece of cake with the foot switch... I could have any of my guys go do it.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2024038 said:


> Everyone decided to order bottles of wine at dinner


How many girls are you with?


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnlefty;2024041 said:


> I had one of the original lawn solutions ones before toro bought them out. Mine had a few bugs to get worked out but it was awesome.
> 
> Not such a big deal for you now, but an underrated feature is how easy they are to run, especially for guys that already run standers. I started with a perforator on a walker that took 3 hands to run and really tore stuff up if you made a mistake. These are a piece of cake with the foot switch... I could have any of my guys go do it.


Awesome!

Thanks for the input.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;2024042 said:


> How many girls are you with?


I'm hoping at least one for each guy...

Otherwise, pretty _ _ _ .


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2024042 said:


> How many girls are you with?


A few. .... just squeaked buy in credit card roulette drawn 4th out of 5 cards


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2024045 said:


> A few. .... just squeaked buy in credit card roulette drawn 4th out of 5 cards


Hahahahahahaha.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Showed in Alberta, looks like a few inches.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2024047 said:


> Hahahahahahaha.


I would have had to work tomorrow if i did


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2023984 said:


> "Experts" say gasoline under $2.00 a gallon by the holidays.


So the holidays must be the end of the summer now? Cause I'm pretty sure they said the end of the summer before... and they'll stick to this story until some refinery shuts down or they go to winter blend or some other stupid cafing scam!!


----------



## Drakeslayer

SnowGuy73;2024048 said:


> Showed in Alberta, looks like a few inches.


I will have full report a week from today!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2024049 said:


> I would have had to work tomorrow if i did


Cafe that.

Too hot!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;2024050 said:


> So the holidays must be the end of the summer now? Cause I'm pretty sure they said the end of the summer before... and they'll stick to this story until some refinery shuts down or they go to winter blend or some other stupid cafing scam!!


Winter blend, what a joke!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;2024051 said:


> I will have full report a week from today!!


Nice!......


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2024031 said:


> I'm sticking to my octsnow predictions
> 
> URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE MISSOULA MT 229 PM MDT FRI SEP 4 2015 ...COLD & WET LABOR DAY WEEKEND STORM BRINGS ACCUMULATING SNOW TO THE MOUNTAINS OF MONTANA & IDAHO...


But it will melt and then go back to 60's and 70's again...


----------



## cbservicesllc

cbservicesllc;2024050 said:


> So the holidays must be the end of the summer now? Cause I'm pretty sure they said the end of the summer before... and they'll stick to this story until some refinery shuts down or they go to winter blend or some other stupid cafing scam!!


Oh yeah... or the September stock market crash some are talking about


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;2024056 said:


> But it will melt and then go back to 60's and 70's again...


I'm good with November 10th, then bring on 100.1" .


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;2024052 said:



> Cafe that.
> 
> Too hot!


Hey, Some of us are working. Taking Sunday/Monday off. Our first double header since April.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;2024057 said:


> Oh yeah... or the September stock market crash some are talking about


I keep hearing of another housing crash too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;2024059 said:


> Hey, Some of us are working. Taking Sunday/Monday off. Our first double header since April.


Union guys?


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2024058 said:


> I'm good with November 10th, then bring on 100.1" .


I think I would be okay with the 10th


----------



## qualitycut

Stripper just kicked over my beer.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Polarismalibu;2024062 said:


> I think I would be okay with the 10th


Wasn't it the 11th last year. And then cafeing cold after that. No thanks! Thanksgiving would be a nice end to the season.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2024062 said:


> I think I would be okay with the 10th


That's too damn early says the guy who has 800 acres of corn to pick and mold board plow. And don't forget the 40-50 acres of leaves


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2024064 said:


> Stripper just kicked over my beer.


So your at a topless joint? Boring


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2024062 said:


> I think I would be okay with the 10th


Let's go!....


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2024056 said:


> But it will melt and then go back to 60's and 70's again...


Even if it were near 2 1/2 ft it will melt. ........sooner or later

I'm just saying


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2024066 said:


> That's too damn early says the guy who has 800 acres of corn to pick and mold board plow. And don't forget the 40-50 acres of leaves


You worry too much.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2024067 said:


> So your at a topless joint? Boring


Yea sucks trust me. Im used to the kod, full booze and nude. But the buddies fiance wanted to go for a bit and shes driving us.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Temps not as cold per NWS


----------



## qualitycut

Good views at sneaky petes


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just got home. I don't think I've ever been as close I was to hitting a deer without actually hitting the deer.

Could only see the head of the deer over the hood of the Durango.

My whole family was like


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2024087 said:


> Just got home. I don't think I've ever been as close I was to hitting a deer without actually hitting the deer.
> 
> Could only see the head of the deer over the hood of the Durango.
> 
> My whole family was like


I hit one with my plow a couple years ago


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2024087 said:


> Just got home. I don't think I've ever been as close I was to hitting a deer without actually hitting the deer.
> 
> Could only see the head of the deer over the hood of the Durango.
> 
> My whole family was like


I had one go under my mirror on 94 when I was going back 80 at 2am once that sucked


----------



## Camden

Green Grass;2024090 said:


> I hit one with my plow a couple years ago


Same here. I hit the brakes so hard the stuff in my box flew up and broke out my sliding rear window. After that I understood why backracks are popular.


----------



## qualitycut

Feel like a bum, had to call my dad for a ride


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2024093 said:


> Same here. I hit the brakes so hard the stuff in my box flew up and broke out my sliding rear window. After that I understood why backracks are popular.


I won't run a truck without a back rack on it for that reason


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2024094 said:


> Feel like a bum, had to call my dad for a ride


Couldn't go home with one of the ladies?


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2024096 said:


> Couldn't go home with one of the ladies?


Ha i had a bunch but a free ride home is priceless


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2024074 said:


> Temps not as cold per NWS


Seen that too. Sucks!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2024047 said:


> Hahahahahahaha.


Yea poor buddy had to pay the 900 dollar tab, worked out great though my meal was free


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2024099 said:


> Yea poor buddy had to pay the 900 dollar tab


Cafe that jeez


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2024100 said:


> Cafe that jeez


Thats what happens 8n credit card roulette, last 1 drawn pays. I was drawn 4th out of 5 i was kinda nervous


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2024101 said:


> Thats what happens 8n credit card roulette, last 1 drawn pays. I was drawn 4th out of 5 i was kinda nervous


Yeah I wouldn't even play that lol


----------



## SnowGuy73

Lightning to the west.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2024099 said:


> Yea poor buddy had to pay the 900 dollar tab, worked out great though my meal was free


Cafe that is right.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2024087 said:


> Just got home. I don't think I've ever been as close I was to hitting a deer without actually hitting the deer.
> 
> Could only see the head of the deer over the hood of the Durango.
> 
> My whole family was like


try driving down a sharp switchback coming down a mountainside in the middle of the night

other than that my daughter hit a $10,000 dollar deer
lots of front end damage and creased the front driver windshield pillar before
bouncing off the roof
little more to the right and it would be worse news....

glad yall are ok


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;2024074 said:


> Temps not as cold per NWS


I said couple days ago watch for the 12th-13th.....


----------



## unit28

time to re-tune the bow

easy weekend for it


----------



## SSS Inc.

Cafe!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## unit28

everyone's closed today....?


----------



## CityGuy

75° thunder and lightning, no rain


----------



## CityGuy

And down pour.


----------



## CityGuy

Damn power just flickered on and off.


----------



## CityGuy

Lots of thunder and lightning very little rain.


----------



## CityGuy

Holy thunder. That one must have been close.


----------



## unit28

welp


looks like most other places are open today

5.0 was funny last night, prolly a re-run though


----------



## CityGuy

Back to rain. Big drops.


----------



## SnowGuy73

76° cloudy calm.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light dew.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I don't I remember a year in the past its lightninged on goose opener.


----------



## unit28

as far as this weather map is concerened there's some changes coming


----------



## SnowGuy73

Couple 13, 14 drops of rain now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Good morning Plowsite Members!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Not looking good for mowing when the rainbow is to the west of you.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2024019 said:


> Not far from green and I.


Come up to the fair grounds, all weekend party


----------



## TKLAWN

It's been pouring here for two hours, sump pump is running.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Street light dark, just sprinkles still.


----------



## unit28

warm air vs cooler air aloft


transitions...........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like most of the rain will hang just south of me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light rain.


----------



## Doughboy12

Poured here last night about 9pm. 
Nice out .... ATTM


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;2024130 said:


> It's been pouring here for two hours, sump pump is running.


Sun is coming out now here.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2024064 said:


> Stripper just kicked over my beer.


Amateur hour?


----------



## unit28

and east......

that hot spot is at the fair grounds,
prolly bano's party getting warmed up......


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2024065 said:


> Wasn't it the 11th last year. And then cafeing cold after that. No thanks! Thanksgiving would be a nice end to the season.


Absolutely...


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2024070 said:


> Even if it were near 2 1/2 ft it will melt. ........sooner or later
> 
> I'm just saying


Yep... Just trying not to get too whipped up about some October flurries... Lot of October work to do...


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2024129 said:


> Come up to the fair grounds, all weekend party


Might try to fit that in.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2024138 said:


> Sun is coming out now here.


This.....................


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2024143 said:


> Yep... Just trying not to get too whipped up about some October flurries... Lot of October work to do...


fine ill switch it

septsnow ....non sticky type


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;2024090 said:


> I hit one with my plow a couple years ago


Same here 2 years ago.....


----------



## banonea

unit28;2024141 said:


> and east......
> 
> that hot spot is at the fair grounds,
> prolly bano's party getting warmed up......


Sun is shining but windy as a sob


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2024144 said:


> Might try to fit that in.


When you get here ask them ware piggytails is at and they will find me.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2024146 said:


> fine ill switch it
> 
> septsnow ....non sticky type


Gee... thanks...


----------



## unit28

banonea;2024149 said:


> Sun is shining but windy as a sob


Gonna get warm, more humid if the wind stops.

heat advisory today I think


----------



## unit28

Look at the barro line
It will be possible to see frost near that area


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;2024156 said:


> Look at the barro line
> It will be possible to see frost near that area


Lucky!.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Steady rain now with blue skies to the west.


----------



## qualitycut

Hopefully they are letting carts in the course after this rain.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Got these over by Lwnmwrmans schools


----------



## CityGuy

Drakeslayer;2024165 said:


> Got these over by Lwnmwrmans schools


Keep shooting them. Hate flying carp.


----------



## Camden

CityGuy;2024166 said:


> Keep shooting them. Hate flying carp.


x2

I hate geese more than any other bird. There shouldn't be a limit on them.


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;2024165 said:


> Got these over by Lwnmwrmans schools


Did you shoot the lawn guy?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2024165 said:


> Got these over by Lwnmwrmans schools


I'll look for ya in a couple of hours when I leave TF.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2024170 said:


> I'll look for ya in a couple of hours when I leave TF.


You'll see the log by the pond at the buffalo farm.


----------



## CityGuy

That was cool. 3 WW2 fighters just buzzed the house.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm at the target that sss raves about all the time.....

Not too impressed.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2024172 said:


> You'll see the log by the pond at the buffalo farm.


I know where you're at. Just got done trimming. Now 2 hours of ZTR work.

Dropped the manual off at the dealer for my mower. Service guy and I were brainstorming some more. We looked up part numbers for the spindle assembly and deck housing between my old 3100 and the 3200 that doesn't work.

They are completely different parts, even though corporate says it's the same deck.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2024183 said:


> I know where you're at. Just got done trimming. Now 2 hours of ZTR work.
> 
> Dropped the manual off at the dealer for my mower. Service guy and I were brainstorming some more. We looked up part numbers for the spindle assembly and deck housing between my old 3100 and the 3200 that doesn't work.
> 
> *They are completely different parts, even though corporate says it's the same deck.*


Hmmm... Interesting...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

"
I looked at both decks parts beakdown Decks are different, different arbors,, different tensioning system pullies and belts the arbors on the 3100 are 8" the 3200 arbors are 10" the deck mounting is completely different.. Not the same
decks by any means as they were telling us the deck has been redesigned"



From the service advisor....


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2024183 said:


> I know where you're at. Just got done trimming. Now 2 hours of ZTR work.
> 
> Dropped the manual off at the dealer for my mower. Service guy and I were brainstorming some more. We looked up part numbers for the spindle assembly and deck housing between my old 3100 and the 3200 that doesn't work.
> 
> They are completely different parts, even though corporate says it's the same deck.


They could be the same part just different part numbers because its two different models. I have ran into that a few times with sleds before.

Edit: I see your post. So are they working with you now??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2024189 said:


> They could be the same part just different part numbers because its two different models. I have ran into that a few times with sleds before.
> 
> Edit: I see your post. So are they working with you now??


My service advisor has always been working with me. Djaug came up with the idea that the problem lies in the grass being packed into the top of the deck, then eventually piles of dry grass just trailing out the back once the area above the blades is full of dry grass clippings.

All along corporate has been saying it's the same deck.

This would also explain why, when one tries to go over dry, cut clippings to make them disperse, that they just fluff up even more, since they get fluffed up above the blades under the deck, rather than chopped up finer, into dust like every other mower I've ridden over the years.

It would also show that when they put the solid axle in the back to move to heavier pumps for the 3200, that the engine "pad" would have been higher, so instead of dropping the pulley down from the bottom of the engine, they must have made the deck deeper. But there is too much "room" in the top of the deck now.

I've stopped working with them, but still trying to figure out what's going on.

Sad that a service advisor and guy that just cuts grass for a living figured it out, but corporate engineers didn't.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2024188 said:


> "
> I looked at both decks parts beakdown Decks are different, different arbors,, different tensioning system pullies and belts the arbors on the 3100 are 8" the 3200 arbors are 10" the deck mounting is completely different.. Not the same
> decks by any means as they were telling us the deck has been redesigned"
> 
> From the service advisor....


Sounds like plausible deniability to me...


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2024191 said:


> My service advisor has always been working with me. Djaug came up with the idea that the problem lies in the grass being packed into the top of the deck, then eventually piles of dry grass just trailing out the back once the area above the blades is full of dry grass clippings.
> 
> All along corporate has been saying it's the same deck.
> 
> This would also explain why, when one tries to go over dry, cut clippings to make them disperse, that they just fluff up even more, since they get fluffed up above the blades under the deck, rather than chopped up finer, into dust like every other mower I've ridden over the years.
> 
> It would also show that when they put the solid axle in the back to move to heavier pumps for the 3200, that the engine "pad" would have been higher, so instead of dropping the pulley down from the bottom of the engine, they must have made the deck deeper. But there is too much "room" in the top of the deck now.
> 
> I've stopped working with them, but still trying to figure out what's going on.
> 
> Sad that a service advisor and guy that just cuts grass for a living figured it out, but corporate engineers didn't.


That's usually the only way kinks get worked out if from people in the field useing to all the time.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2024182 said:


> I'm at the target that sss raves about all the time.....
> 
> Not too impressed.


Maybe his and your tastes are different?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Drakeslayer;2024172 said:


> You'll see the log by the pond at the buffalo farm.


I was past there yesterday


----------



## unit28

EVEN COOLER WEATHER WILL LIKELY MOVE INTO THE REGION LATE THIS WEEK IN THE WAKE OF THE FRONTAL BOUNDARY. HIGHS MIGHT ONLY BE IN THE LOWER 60S FOR THURSDAY THROUGH SATURDAY. 













.........duluth


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Sitting here waiting for other to shower so we can head off for a wedding


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2024165 said:


> Got these over by Lwnmwrmans schools


Why aren't they moving?


----------



## djagusch

Polarismalibu;2024196 said:


> That's usually the only way kinks get worked out if from people in the field useing to all the time.


That's what r&d and field testing is for. Sending it out retail without field testing is the issue. Lwnmwrman22 is a ginnipig.

Used to be the mfgs would make 50 units or so, send them out to outfits they work with for 2 seasons working out bugs for grass types, etc before selling one unit.

Now they are cutting as much as possible for profit and we get sent out junk. Bigger outfits still do it but the ones trying to gain market share with the latest and greatest skip alot of steps it seems.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2024191 said:


> My service advisor has always been working with me. Djaug came up with the idea that the problem lies in the grass being packed into the top of the deck, then eventually piles of dry grass just trailing out the back once the area above the blades is full of dry grass clippings.
> 
> All along corporate has been saying it's the same deck.
> 
> This would also explain why, when one tries to go over dry, cut clippings to make them disperse, that they just fluff up even more, since they get fluffed up above the blades under the deck, rather than chopped up finer, into dust like every other mower I've ridden over the years.
> 
> It would also show that when they put the solid axle in the back to move to heavier pumps for the 3200, that the engine "pad" would have been higher, so instead of dropping the pulley down from the bottom of the engine, they must have made the deck deeper. But there is too much "room" in the top of the deck now.
> 
> I've stopped working with them, but still trying to figure out what's going on.
> 
> Sad that a service advisor and guy that just cuts grass for a living figured it out, but corporate engineers didn't.


Isn't that the way everything works these days? Engineers come up with a great idea from their computer in their office in order to improve xyz... People who work on things or run things figure out the problems or how to get it to work better...


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;2024211 said:


> That's what r&d and field testing is for. Sending it out retail without field testing is the issue. Lwnmwrman22 is a ginnipig.
> 
> Used to be the mfgs would make 50 units or so, send them out to outfits they work with for 2 seasons working out bugs for grass types, etc before selling one unit.
> 
> Now they are cutting as much as possible for profit and we get sent out junk. Bigger outfits still do it but the ones trying to gain market share with the latest and greatest skip alot of steps it seems.


Yeah, kinda like this guy said


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I used to take TracVac 880 or whatever they were, the trailer baggers, and the first thing I did before I put it into service was change the hitch. I get there are tweaks to be made.

The issue here is, this mower is sold as the same deck as last year, when clearly it isn't. 

Nowhere along the lines, did corporate say "hey, you know this deck is different, correct?". I suppose that's on my dealer, but at the same time, it should have a sticker on it EyeCD2 or something.

Almost like they know there are issues, but go slap the same sticker on it, the Fanboys will buy it, we can turn some product.

I must have demoed last year's 5100 with the previous deck, as there were no issues there.

Had I driven this mower before I purchased it, I would have never bought it, and still wondered why it's so horrible with the " same deck".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Any of you A-1 guys know if there are any My Ride Exmarks over there?


----------



## CityGuy

And call number 2 for the day.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2024222 said:


> Any of you A-1 guys know if there are any My Ride Exmarks over there?


Never mind. They actually list their new inventory on their website.


----------



## CityGuy

Any idea what's eating the hostas? Not sure what to buy to kill it.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2024210 said:


> Why aren't they moving?


Theyll be moving

To the crockpot


----------



## unit28

CityGuy;2024227 said:


> Any idea what's eating the hostas? Not sure what to buy to kill it.


Slug bugs.........


----------



## unit28

Oh boy...........


----------



## Bill1090

unit28;2024235 said:


> Oh boy...........


30* drop in temps for the bow opener!?!?


----------



## unit28

Sat 09/19 00Z*.........32 °


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2024242 said:


> Sat 09/19 00Z*.........32 °


I would LOVE a low of 28 one morning. Freeze off the Crabgrass


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2024244 said:


> I would LOVE a low of 28 one morning. Freeze off the Crabgrass


Noooo
You'll want that to hide the mulched up leaves in


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2024227 said:


> Any idea what's eating the hostas? Not sure what to buy to kill it.


Japanese beetles???


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2024227 said:


> Any idea what's eating the hostas? Not sure what to buy to kill it.


I'd put my money on Japanese Beetles.


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;2024242 said:


> Sat 09/19 00Z*.........32 °


Bring it........Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2024246 said:


> Japanese beetles???


I agree. :salute:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2024245 said:


> Noooo
> You'll want that to hide the mulched up leaves in


I use the mulched up leaves to cover the grass clippings.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2024250 said:


> I use the mulched up leaves to cover the grass clippings.


1'st thing's 1'st 
atta boy


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2024248 said:


> Bring it........Thumbs Up


This......


----------



## CityGuy

Almost ND time.


----------



## unit28

Xtended metgen shows the barro line nose dive from 6K, mb
down to 8k from the 16th to the 19th

So there could be couple cool mornings here before temps jump back up


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;2024256 said:


> Xtended metgen shows the barro line nose dive from 6K, mb
> down to 8k from the 16th to the 19th
> 
> So there could be couple cool mornings here before temps jump back up


Café that.:crying:


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2024257 said:


> Café that.:crying:


Jump back up may not mean hot....... hopefully. ......


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2024258 said:


> Jump back up may not mean hot....... hopefully. ......


It will.

We're screwed!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2024260 said:


> It will.
> 
> We're screwed!


Winter heat wave.


----------



## CityGuy

Irish are looking good so far.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

8 pm is as dark as one can mow. Lost 15 minutes since last week


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2024269 said:


> 8 pm is as dark as one can mow. Lost 15 minutes since last week


Any birds in the pond when you drove by?


----------



## TKLAWN

CityGuy;2024268 said:


> Irish are looking good so far.


Take it to the Indiana thread!

Go Gophers!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2024270 said:


> Any birds in the pond when you drove by?


None this afternoon


----------



## CityGuy

Oreo mint, taste just like thin mints.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2024274 said:


> None this afternoon


10-4. Thanks. Cyber scouting at its finest.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2024275 said:


> Oreo mint, taste just like thin mints.


Frozen thin mints sound so good right now


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2024279 said:


> Frozen thin mints sound so good right now


These jacka and waters are good right now too.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2024282 said:


> These jacka and waters are good right now too.


These beers are great


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2024283 said:


> These beers are great


Tried a beer but to hungover to drink it.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2024277 said:


> 10-4. Thanks. Cyber scouting at its finest.


Probably because he slid his mower into it


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2024286 said:


> Tried a beer but to hungover to drink it.


Your hungover at 10 at night lol


----------



## unit28

Lots of freeze, frost, winter weather warnings on the conus map.



Example......


WY

Freeze Warning*(View Text) expires 09:00 AM by*RIW*()
Jackson Hole,*Star Valley,*Upper Green River Basin Foothills,*Upper Green River Basin,South Lincoln County, in WY*


............



MT

Winter Weather Advisory*(View Text) expires 10:00 AM by*MSO*()
Butte/Blackfoor Region,*Bitterroot/Sapphire Mountains,*Potomac/Seeley Lake Region,West Glacier Region, in MT*


----------



## Polarismalibu

It's raining so hard I can't see my truck 3 feet away from the window


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2024293 said:


> It's raining so hard I can't see my truck 3 feet away from the window


Just made it here. So much for an early start today.


----------



## CityGuy

76° few sprinkles


----------



## CityGuy

The heavy rain looks to be going east of me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

78° thunderstorm.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

At least it won't be humid out this afternoon.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2024299 said:


> At least it won't be humid out this afternoon.


Yeah if only that was true


----------



## Polarismalibu

3 hours of sleep and gonna be at the fair today. might have to lock myself in a camper and take a nap on the hill


----------



## CityGuy

The question is will it storm this afternoon or will it be a dud like the last several severe predictions?


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2024307 said:


> The question is will it storm this afternoon or will it be a dud like the last several severe predictions?


Whatever Novak says and then opposite.


----------



## unit28

till that ridge gives up, it will continue being consistant....attm

after that cooler dry air drops in especially the 12th
and then, ....if the dew points come up when the cool air is here,

some places will have a chance at light frost, 
the barro line stays north of millacs, so any frost that might appear will be north { cooler around the 12th}


and then, around the 16th..........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yuhas showed 80 for tomorrow...


----------



## unit28

CB pyro ? er pyroCb?



On 28 August there was some discussion on whether there was a pyroCb in Montana. Upon further investigation it was found that there was a pyroCb at 48.2 N 113 W. GOES-15 detected the smoke plume and pyroCb cloud, as well as the fire hot spot. Starting at 21:00 UTC on 28 August, the animation below shows visible (.63 μm) on the left and shortwave IR (3.9 μm) on the right (click image to play animation). In the shortwave IR images the red pixels indicate very hot IR brightness temperatures exhibited by the fire source region.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2024308 said:


> Whatever Novak says and then opposite.


True....

He hasen't been right yet.


----------



## CityGuy

Back to light rain and a rumble of thunder.


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like scattered showers are reforming on the backside.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2024316 said:


> True....
> 
> He hasen't been right yet.


No ground zero yet. Uh oh


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2024319 said:


> No ground zero yet. Uh oh


We're screwed. :laughing:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camp grounds are getting flooded


----------



## banonea

It has been years since i have seen my wife THAT drunk last night......

Up till around 3 am drinking & parting, been 11 years since we were here last, forgot how much fun it was here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I was sitting at a school, said Forget it. Going home. I ain't working until Tuesday. I'll call some guys in for tomorrow, they can mow the last 2 schools.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2024326 said:


> I was sitting at a school, said Forget it. Going home. I ain't working until Tuesday. I'll call some guys in for tomorrow, they can mow the last 2 schools.


Now you are thinking!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2024316 said:


> True....
> 
> He hasen't been right yet.


Been a couple years.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2024319 said:


> No ground zero yet. Uh oh


Plan for a tornado I guess.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2024313 said:


> *CB pyro ? er pyroCb?*
> 
> On 28 August there was some discussion on whether there was a pyroCb in Montana. Upon further investigation it was found that there was a pyroCb at 48.2 N 113 W. GOES-15 detected the smoke plume and pyroCb cloud, as well as the fire hot spot. Starting at 21:00 UTC on 28 August, the animation below shows visible (.63 μm) on the left and shortwave IR (3.9 μm) on the right (click image to play animation). In the shortwave IR images the red pixels indicate very hot IR brightness temperatures exhibited by the fire source region.


Same diff... Thumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2024337 said:


> Same diff... Thumbs Up


Umm Green and I are the pyros, I mean instructors.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Novak is posting.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Pickles micro cast shows everything north tonight.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2024341 said:


> Novak is posting.....


He says 7 should we start taking bets??


----------



## SnowGuy73

Downpour..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2024347 said:


> Downpour..


Whoa, it's already 7?? That run to best buy took longer than I thought!


----------



## qualitycut

Dark to the west again...


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2024349 said:


> Whoa, it's already 7?? That run to best buy took longer than I thought!


Still coming down.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hourly shows the peak at 15:00 and then drops off.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Must have rained at my house while I was gone, road is all wet again. Good thing I packed it in earlier.


----------



## CityGuy

Just picked up a pin oak at home depot. Marked at 39.95 and talked them down to 29.95.
10 ft. tall by 1.5" round at root ball.


----------



## Polarismalibu

They got a 2016 1 ton white Denali diesel for 46k at the fair


----------



## unit28

Polarismalibu;2024357 said:


> They got a 2016 1 ton white Denali diesel for 46k at the fair


Price same as used 2013?
I'll be right there........

.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2024349 said:


> Whoa, it's already 7?? That run to best buy took longer than I thought!


It takes time to pick out a new naked lady machine.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sun is out.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;2024360 said:


> Son is out.


Did you have him in a cage??


----------



## Polarismalibu

unit28;2024358 said:


> Price same as used 2013?
> I'll be right there........
> 
> .


It's one heck of a deal that's for sure.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Any 3500 Dodge gassers for $27,000?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2024365 said:


> Any 3500 Dodge gassers for $27,000?


Crysteel has a couple with boss plows. Not sure how much. I'll look when I get back up that way


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2024362 said:


> Did you have him in a cage??


Haha......


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone mowing resis tomorrow?


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2024370 said:


> Anyone mowing resis tomorrow?


I mowed my own yard today


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2024370 said:


> Anyone mowing resis tomorrow?


No, everyone has off tomorrow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Good day to tear out the 9'x16' insulated garage door and put a new one in by myself.


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2024372 said:


> No, everyone has off tomorrow


This.......


----------



## unit28

St cloud central NE Duluth


----------



## unit28

And what time does scheels close.

Needed to get there today


----------



## SnowGuy73

1/2" rain so far.


----------



## unit28

and more on the way?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2024370 said:


> Anyone mowing resis tomorrow?


Just 1....


----------



## CityGuy

Thunderstorm watch until 2200


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2024385 said:


> Thunderstorm watch until 2200


Ground zero?


----------



## unit28

see above......


----------



## unit28

Urgent - immediate broadcast requested
severe thunderstorm watch number 503
nws storm prediction center norman ok
345 pm cdt sun sep 6 2015

the nws storm prediction center has issued a

* severe thunderstorm watch for portions of 
much of minnesota
northwest wisconsin
lake superior

* effective this sunday afternoon and evening from 345 pm until
1000 pm cdt.

* primary threats include...
Scattered large hail and isolated very large hail events to 2
inches in diameter possible
scattered damaging wind gusts to 70 mph possible

summary...thunderstorms will increase over western mn and track
eastward over the watch area this afternoon and evening. Damaging
winds and hail are the primary risks.

*the severe thunderstorm watch area is approximately along and 95
statute miles north and south of a line from 5 miles north of
alexandria minnesota to 15 miles south southeast of grand marais
minnesota. *


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2024390 said:


> Ground zero?


Thinking NW of the cities.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2024393 said:


> Thinking NW of the cities.


According to the Dr the window has closed.

Said noon to 17:00 earlier.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Lwnmr your low 30's with a v at crysteel


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2024394 said:


> According to the Dr the window has closed.
> 
> Said noon to 17:00 earlier.


Radar shows storms west/sw of me firing.


----------



## CityGuy

Hey Comcast get a clue. 
We are in America and we speak English in this country. Also listen to what your customer is telling you. When I tell you it is doing the same thing as last time and you have to replace something in your pedestal don't try to schedule an in home visit. 

Morons.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2024400 said:


> Lwnmr your low 30's with a v at crysteel


Not bad. Not awesome, but not bad.

If I knew I could get these older trucks moved, I would pick one up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Garage door is replaced. Now I suppose I'll have baseball sized hail tonight.


----------



## CityGuy

Radar shows it knocking on my door. Looks dark. Little bit of wind.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Not sure I'll get the new opener in tonight or not. New door has steel on both sides, can't budge it to open the door and get some air.










Cue the "you sure it doesn't move cause it's in wrong?" comments.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2024413 said:


> Not sure I'll get the new opener in tonight or not. New door has steel on both sides, can't budge it to open the door and get some air.
> 
> Cue the "you sure it doesn't move cause it's in wrong?" comments.


More was thinking your just a little sally.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2024413 said:


> Not sure I'll get the new opener in tonight or not. New door has steel on both sides, can't budge it to open the door and get some air.
> 
> Cue the "you sure it doesn't move cause it's in wrong?" comments.


We already know that you did it wrong. We are just waiting for you to point it out.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Of course it's breaking up as it gets here...


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2024417 said:


> Of course it's breaking up as it gets here...


sun is trying to poke back out.


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;2024415 said:


> We already know that you did it wrong. We are just waiting for you to point it out.


After three trips to Menards!


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;2024419 said:


> After three trips to Menards!


Only 3 you are being nice :laughing:


----------



## Green Grass

St. Louis MO gas price $1.89 today


----------



## Camden

So how come a mower with a bagger can suck up grass and leaves but if you run over a cigarette butt it simply chops it up and leaves it in the grass?


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2024423 said:


> So how come a mower with a bagger can suck up grass and leaves but if you run over a cigarette butt it simply chops it up and leaves it in the grass?


Cause its made to suck up leaves and grass and not cigarettes. 

Send it over to lwmr and let him field test it for ya.


----------



## CityGuy

This storm is a dud.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Fun story of the day... Broke one of the studs off my Wife's car as I was torqing the lug nuts on after I rotated tires... Couldn't get it past 80psi when I was trying to get to 100, was going one more turn before I said F it... and SNAP!


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2024427 said:


> Fun story of the day... Broke one of the studs off my Wife's car as I was torqing the lug nuts on after I rotated tires... Couldn't get it past 80psi when I was trying to get to 100, was going one more turn before I said F it... and SNAP!


Thats why you should leave it to the professionals


----------



## TKLAWN

CityGuy;2024426 said:


> This storm is a dud.


Perfect, the lawns will be green till the end if October anyway.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2024428 said:


> Thats why you should leave it to the professionals


Tell me about it...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2024410 said:


> Not bad. Not awesome, but not bad.
> 
> If I knew I could get these older trucks moved, I would pick one up.


I saw one for 28k with a blizzard expandable. Not for from either. Hahaha


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;2024423 said:


> So how come a mower with a bagger can suck up grass and leaves but if you run over a cigarette butt it simply chops it up and leaves it in the grass?


That's why I have a navigator


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2024432 said:


> That's why I have a navigator


You in the cigarette picking up business?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2024433 said:


> You in the cigarette picking up business?


No, but on retail stores it's a given


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2024427 said:


> Fun story of the day... Broke one of the studs off my Wife's car as I was torqing the lug nuts on after I rotated tires... Couldn't get it past 80psi when I was trying to get to 100, was going one more turn before I said F it... and SNAP!


Good thing studs are a cheap easy fix


----------



## Polarismalibu

I walked so much I actually hurt


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2024431 said:


> I saw one for 28k with a blizzard expandable. Not for from either. Hahaha


Not for from??


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2024445 said:


> Not for from??


Oops. Not far from you either. That's what it was supposed to say


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2024436 said:


> Good thing studs are a cheap easy fix


Yeah, extended warranty... going to be Fords problem on Tuesday


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2024427 said:


> Fun story of the day... Broke one of the studs off my Wife's car as I was torqing the lug nuts on after I rotated tires... Couldn't get it past 80psi when I was trying to get to 100, was going one more turn before I said F it... and SNAP!


Sounds Like it was cheeply made


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2024450 said:


> Sounds Like it was cheeply made


Took longer than I thought for those comments... haha


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2024451 said:


> Took longer than I thought for those comments... haha


Someone had to say it Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

cbservicesllc;2024447 said:


> Yeah, extended warranty... going to be Fords problem on Tuesday


Come to think of it, it's 2 years old and only has 30,000 on it... Should still be under bumper to bumper...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2024452 said:


> Someone had to say it Thumbs Up


And I knew I could count on you :salute:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Stars are out.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SnowGuy73;2024456 said:


> Stars are out.


Mystic lake???


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;2024458 said:


> Mystic lake???


I'm not...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Didn't get a single drop of rain this evening.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;2024461 said:


> Didn't get a single drop of rain this evening.


We got a small amount the storm fell apart.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Should be nice and dewey in the morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2024462 said:


> We got a small amount the storm fell apart.


Poured here again for about 45 minutes.

No hail, garage door is safe.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2024468 said:


> Poured here again for about 45 minutes.
> 
> No hail, garage door is safe.


But not operational


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This race is awfully boring.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2024472 said:


> This race is awfully boring.


Yeah I gave up...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2024468 said:


> Poured here again for about 45 minutes.
> 
> No hail, garage door is safe.


About the same here. I'm NE of you


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2024473 said:


> Yeah I gave up...


Theres been 17 cautions...


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2024472 said:


> This race is awfully boring.


I put it on Top Gun.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2024468 said:


> Poured here again for about 45 minutes.
> 
> No hail, garage door is safe.


Does it open?


----------



## qualitycut

Caution with 12 to go, might get interesting now


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2024480 said:


> Caution with 12 to go, might get interesting now


Still no...


----------



## Bill1090

3.25" of rain here today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

70° breezy, overcast.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nws raised the highs for the week..


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2024492 said:


> Nws raised the highs for the week..


Still looks fairly nice though


----------



## SnowGuy73

Beautiful morning out!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2024494 said:


> Still looks fairly nice though


True.

I'd prefer about 10° cooler.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Zero dew...


----------



## CityGuy

62° clear and calm


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2024497 said:


> Beautiful morning out!


Sure is! Tee off in a hour. Should be nice


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Everything is drenched up here. Hopefully my one guy that's working today waits for a bit to get started.


----------



## mnlefty

A crisp 50* here in Heaven...


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2024503 said:


> Zero dew...


Grass is wet here. Not sure if dew or from rain.


----------



## CityGuy

Air is off and Windows are open.


----------



## CityGuy

One tree going in.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Holy state fair traffic!!! Good thing I know how to break a couple rules .


----------



## SnowGuy73

Now that it's on the news, I guess I can post it here...

What a loser, get a job!
http://minnesota.cbslocal.com/2015/...-catalytic-converters-from-shakopee-business/


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;2024549 said:


> Now that it's on the news, I guess I can post it here...
> 
> What a loser, get a job!
> http://minnesota.cbslocal.com/2015/...-catalytic-converters-from-shakopee-business/


It looks like you!! Some people need to get a life and try working I bet SSS would hire him.


----------



## djagusch

SnowGuy73;2024549 said:


> Now that it's on the news, I guess I can post it here...
> 
> What a loser, get a job!
> http://minnesota.cbslocal.com/2015/...-catalytic-converters-from-shakopee-business/


I wonder what the plan is from happening a 3rd time? Fence in the lot? Keep them inside? A boogie trap is illegal if it causes harm I believe. The guy should rot somewhere though.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2024549 said:


> Now that it's on the news, I guess I can post it here...
> 
> What a loser, get a job!
> http://minnesota.cbslocal.com/2015/...-catalytic-converters-from-shakopee-business/


I take it you know the company?


----------



## unit28

.....oh boy.....oh boy


----------



## unit28

Er,..... wait a second


----------



## unit28

I see a very cold , cold front 
for next monday

But.....

.


----------



## CityGuy

Holy busy at Menards.


----------



## CityGuy

Think I pissed a guy off at Menards. They had 5 bee and wasp traps remaining. He grabbed 1 and started reading it I grabbed 4 and put them in my cart. Wow did I get a dirty look from him.


----------



## CityGuy

Tree is in, grass seed is down and now to spray a few weeds.


----------



## SnowGuy73

djagusch;2024563 said:


> I wonder what the plan is from happening a 3rd time? Fence in the lot? Keep them inside? A boogie trap is illegal if it causes harm I believe. The guy should rot somewhere though.


Not sure, interesting thou.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2024565 said:


> I take it you know the company?


I know of them, haven't worked with them or anything.

Heard about this while back and now apparently it happened again.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2024594 said:


> Not sure, interesting thou.


Probably just a threat hoping the guy wont


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2024543 said:


> Holy state fair traffic!!! Good thing I know how to break a couple rules .


We went early and took the North gate


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2024606 said:


> We went early and took the North gate


That's the way we came. Everyone else decided to show at 9 am.

Today has to be a record attendance.


----------



## CityGuy

I bought 4 of these and have probably caught 100 yellow jackets in an hour.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2024549 said:


> Now that it's on the news, I guess I can post it here...
> 
> What a loser, get a job!
> http://minnesota.cbslocal.com/2015/...-catalytic-converters-from-shakopee-business/


Wow. Someone needs to sit in jail for a long while.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2024612 said:


> I bought 4 of these and have probably caught 100 yellow jackets in an hour.


We need a good frost.


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2024606 said:


> We went early and took the North gate


So that's why I couldn't find it


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2024614 said:


> We need a good frost.


That would sure help.


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;2024617 said:


> That would sure help.


there getting pretty aggressive in the last week


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;2024620 said:


> there getting pretty aggressive in the last week


From what I was reading its mating season.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2024622 said:


> From what I was reading its mating season.


I wish my wife was in mating season.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2024611 said:


> That's the way we came. Everyone else decided to show at 9 am.
> 
> Today has to be a record attendance.


Yeah I noticed it started to get thick around then, all the North and East lots were closed already when we left at 11:45... I suppose it's because of the first nice day in awhile...


----------



## CityGuy

I bet I have caught 200 of those yellow jackets and they are still swarming around.


----------



## CityGuy

Hey Green when do you roughly think you will be plugging? Just need to pick up seed for the lawn before you do.


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;2024637 said:


> Hey Green when do you roughly think you will be plugging? Just need to pick up seed for the lawn before you do.


Do you think 100#s is enough?


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2024637 said:


> Hey Green when do you roughly think you will be plugging? Just need to pick up seed for the lawn before you do.


When it starts to cool down some


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2024623 said:


> I wish my wife was in mating season.


You don't need more kids


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2024638 said:


> Do you think 100#s is enough?


New lawns only need about 3# per 1000sq ft


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2024641 said:


> You don't need more kids


I wholeheartedly agree.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Couldn't handle the fair anymore. WAY too many people. Gonna head home and throw in the garage door opener.


----------



## CityGuy

My carpet isn't dirty at all. Just mud brown water on every load.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;2024642 said:


> New lawns only need about 3# per 1000sq ft


So roughly 1/4 acre of established would need? 
Rather over do it then under.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2024649 said:


> So roughly 1/4 acre of established would need?
> Rather over do it then under.


Could probably do the same or little less. Im thinking 25# bag would be fine.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2024649 said:


> So roughly 1/4 acre of established would need?
> Rather over do it then under.


Like 25 lbs max...


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2024650 said:


> Could probably do the same or little less. Im thinking 25# bag would be fine.


What this guy said...


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2024647 said:


> Couldn't handle the fair anymore. WAY too many people. Gonna head home and throw in the garage door opener.


I'm at the fair right now. Never seen it so busy before. This has to be a record setting day for attendance.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like my lawn grew about an inch a day again.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2024647 said:


> Couldn't handle the fair anymore. WAY too many people. Gonna head home and throw in the garage door opener.


Just left 20 minutes ago


----------



## Camden

Camden;2024655 said:


> I'm at the fair right now. Never seen it so busy before. This has to be a record setting day for attendance.


We're leaving now. Going to go eat at Buca instead. No lines there.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2024656 said:


> Looks like my lawn grew about an inch a day again.


Yea, i should have mowed today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2024672 said:


> Yea, i should have mowed today.


I haven't mowed my yard since June. Maybe I can tie a previous comment to this one and gain some understanding??


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2024675 said:


> I haven't mowed my yard since June. Maybe I can tie a previous comment to this one and gain some understanding??


Im not just talking my yard all of them.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2024672 said:


> Yea, i should have mowed today.


X2, drove by some stuff we normally mow today.
Looks like double cutting


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2024679 said:


> X2, drove by some stuff we normally mow today.
> Looks like double cutting


Yea its unreal.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;2024679 said:


> X2, drove by some stuff we normally mow today.
> Looks like double cutting


Cafe this....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Apparently channel 5 has the inside scoop knowing how low the gas prices will go and how long it will last................................................................................................................... Coming up next.


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;2024679 said:


> X2, drove by some stuff we normally mow today.
> Looks like double cutting


Son of a...


----------



## CityGuy

Just mowed mine Friday and it already needs it again. Going a week on it screw it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2024682 said:


> Apparently channel 5 has the inside scoop knowing how low the gas prices will go and how long it will last................................................................................................................... Coming up next.


Well??????????


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2024684 said:


> Just mowed mine Friday and it already needs it again. Going a week on it screw it.


I refuse to mow mine more than once a week.


----------



## unit28

After tonight's rain.
Everything will be all better by next Monday


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2024656 said:


> Looks like my lawn grew about an inch a day again.


Drove past some that got mowed on friday and tnd they look like they need double cutting. Non irregated too


----------



## albhb3

prsport


qualitycut;2024687 said:


> I refuse to mow mine more than once a week.


Just mowed mine today it was thick for only being since Wednesday night


----------



## Green Grass

And this is what project my wife selected for me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Channel 9 is live at the dentist office again..


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;2024687 said:


> I refuse to mow mine more than once a week.


I've raised my deck 2 times in the last few weeks. Won't stop growing.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2024692 said:


> And this is what project my wife selected for me.


Looks good.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2024694 said:


> I've raised my deck 2vtim3s in the last few weeks. Won't stop growing.


Its that banned fetilizer you put on it earlier this year.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2024693 said:


> Channel 9 is live at the dentist office again..


Thee dentist that shot cecil?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2024694 said:


> I've raised my deck 2 times in the last few weeks. Won't stop growing.


Sounds like you need to mow a minimum of two times a week


----------



## jimslawnsnow

We are getting another cable provider in town. They are putting cable all over like crazy. A townhouse association was full of trucks,equipment, flags and what not. Also had houses being worked on so they several trucks in the way along with cement trucks. No street parking, just withing the association. They email wondering why they didn't get mowed. Really?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2024698 said:


> Thee dentist that shot cecil?


Correct....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2024706 said:


> Correct....


Are they bashing him? All they really are doing is drumming up business for him


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2024709 said:


> Are they bashing him? All they really are doing is drumming up business for him


Going back to work tomorrow I guess.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2024710 said:


> Going back to work tomorrow I guess.


The death threats must have diminished


----------



## albhb3

jimslawnsnow;2024711 said:


> The death threats must have diminished


I imagine a heavy police presents lwnmm better not try to ram the gates


----------



## jimslawnsnow

At the car dealer. They have a 95 corvette with collector plates


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2024692 said:


> And this is what project my wife selected for me.


Looks nice, wanna come to mine next??


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2024711 said:


> The death threats must have diminished


Till all the newsies are back again... They're the one's that create all this junk...


----------



## SnowGuy73

It feels muggy out again...


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2024699 said:


> Sounds like you need to mow a minimum of two times a week


I need to bag it once and cut it down. I raised thinking it would die off at the end of summer.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2024726 said:


> I need to bag it once and cut it down. I raised thinking it would die off at the end of summer.


Haha like that works


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2024725 said:


> It feels muggy out again...


Sure does...


----------



## unit28

Duals
High and gator


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2024725 said:


> It feels muggy out again...


Thats why the ac is still on. Waiting another day or 2


----------



## CityGuy

I tried 5his chemical called Spectracide Seed Stop and Crabgrass killer. I'll be damed if it doesn't work. Weeds all dieing. Crabgrass is also during off. Best 17.00 I spent.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2024725 said:


> It feels muggy out again...


Had to turn my air back on this afternoon.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2024718 said:


> Looks nice, wanna come to mine next??


And don't worry she went and ordered it and picked it all out. But I had to pay for it when I picked it up.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2024753 said:


> Thats why the ac is still on. Waiting another day or 2


This.......


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;2024682 said:


> Apparently channel 5 has the inside scoop knowing how low the gas prices will go and how long it will last................................................................................................................... Coming up next.


Just read it online...... it said they will be switching to winter blend come October and the cost to refine is less then the summer blend.....I thought it was the other way around!?!??!!??


----------



## NorthernProServ

I'm not one for taking naps but just woke up from a nice 2 hour one.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;2024761 said:


> This.......


Yup.........


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;2024762 said:


> Just read it online...... it said they will be switching to winter blend come October and the cost to refine is less then the summer blend.....I thought it was the other way around!?!??!!??


Haha.

The report I saw said by fall (2 weeks away) under $2.00 a gallon.

AAA must have meteorologist guessing fuel prices now.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;2024692 said:


> And this is what project my wife selected for me.


Looks good. Did you hook it up to irrigation? They run out of water fairly quickly.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;2024766 said:


> Haha.
> 
> The report I saw said by fall (2 weeks away) under $2.00 a gallon.
> 
> AAA must have meteorologist guessing fuel prices now.


Oh, and that "should last for some time".


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;2024767 said:


> Looks good. Did you hook it up to irrigation? They run out of water fairly quickly.


There are 4 heads around it so I hope that it will keep up.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;2024770 said:


> Oh, and that "should last for some time".


I say it lasts 2 weeks


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;2024770 said:


> Oh, and that "should last for some time".


I say we don't see $2 gas. (Here at least).


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;2024774 said:


> I say it lasts 2 weeks


If that....


----------



## CityGuy

Kids got a stuffed up nose and is crabby. Going to be a long night.


----------



## CityGuy

Never mind.


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;2024719 said:


> Till all the newsies are back again... They're the one's that create all this junk...


Yep. Just wait until he actually returns to his office. It's going to be a madhouse and all the local stations will be right there with cameras rolling.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2024762 said:


> Just read it online...... it said they will be switching to winter blend come October and the cost to refine is less then the summer blend.....I thought it was the other way around!?!??!!??


Let's be real... it'll be whatever excuse they can make that the price is higher than expected...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2024783 said:


> Yep. Just wait until he actually returns to his office. It's going to be a madhouse and all the local stations will be right there with cameras rolling.


Yep... They are the issue...


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;2024785 said:


> Let's be real... it'll be whatever excuse they can make that the price is higher than expected...


Just heard on KTTC they just got a refinery back online


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2024792 said:


> Just heard on KTTC they just got a refinery back online


Should be a big drop coming then


----------



## cbservicesllc

Don't recall hearing anything about overnight rain...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Raining.....

It didn't stay south, clowns!


----------



## CityGuy

64° light rain


----------



## CityGuy

Full Throttle Saloon in Sturgis is burning .


----------



## CityGuy

Everything is wet.


----------



## CityGuy

Winter is coming. It's dark at 6 a.m.


----------



## SnowGuy73

66° light rain calm.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2024801 said:


> Full Throttle Saloon in Sturgis is burning .


Wonder if he will rebuild, every year he says is his last.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Damn near an inch of rain this morning.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2024797 said:


> Don't recall hearing anything about overnight rain...


Yesterday the news had shown mostly for me, but was during the day hours, not over night


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2024811 said:


> Damn near an inch of rain this morning.


I was in a flash flood watch at 222


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2024810 said:


> Wonder if he will rebuild, every year he says is his last.


Not sure. It sounds like a total loss on main building for sure.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2024815 said:


> Not sure. It sounds like a total loss on main building for sure.


Looks like the entire complex from the video I seen.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Locals have ticked up up the highs for the 7 day.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;2024818 said:


> Locals have ticked up up the highs for the 7 day.


Nws too.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Live from the denist office again...


----------



## djagusch

SnowGuy73;2024810 said:


> Wonder if he will rebuild, every year he says is his last.


I bet he has good insurance coverage and he will be sitting pretty either way.

It would be a good time to sell his brand out. But guessing he will have fun rebuilding it and spending the money.


----------



## CityGuy

New building is starting to take shape. Interior walls are going up and exterior footings are going in.


----------



## SnowGuy73

djagusch;2024821 said:


> I bet he has good insurance coverage and he will be sitting pretty either way.
> 
> It would be a good time to sell his brand out. But guessing he will have fun rebuilding it and spending the money.


Those were my thoughts as well.


----------



## qualitycut

Im waiting to mow for a bit, sick of mowing wet Long grass


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2024828 said:


> Im waiting to mow for a bit, sick of mowing wet Long grass


I wish it was windy, at this rate you'll be waiting until noon.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;2024831 said:


> I wish it was windy, at this rate you'll be waiting until noon.


This.....starting now and will just ***** about it until noon lol


----------



## Bill1090

NWS app showed only .1-.25" for me today. Clowns!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;2024833 said:


> NWS app showed only .1-.25" for me today. Clowns!!


I had a 30% chance of a few showers and got an inch.


----------



## SnowGuy73

The sun is warm and it's muggy as hell.


----------



## CityGuy

Some dark looking clouds to the west.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2024832 said:


> This.....starting now and will just ***** about it until noon lol


Haha, no doubt


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2024837 said:


> The sun is warm and it's muggy as hell.


Cloudy here. ...... and wet as cafe


----------



## mnlefty

Full sun now in St Louis park... and quite pleasant actually. Humidity is low.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2024837 said:


> The sun is warm and it's muggy as hell.


Must be all that extra rain you got, sunny here and actually okay out


----------



## qualitycut

Sun out. Hot......


----------



## CityGuy

Cloudy and not bad out here.


----------



## Polarismalibu

That fire was probably intentional. He was burned out easy way out for him


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2024851 said:


> That fire was probably intentional. He was burned out easy way out for him


I wonder how much hr actually makes and of thats just part of the show to say he loses money or whatever.


----------



## qualitycut

Glad the first lawn was my parents. They won't fire me


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Full sun here. Water is standing in lawns. Just cleaning the shop. Doing bids, oh and baby sitting an alarm for building owner. At least I'm making 35 an hour for standing here waiting for it to beep "trouble"


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2024859 said:


> Full sun here. Water is standing in lawns. Just cleaning the shop. Doing bids, oh and baby sitting an alarm for building owner. At least I'm making 35 an hour for standing here waiting for it to beep "trouble"


I wouldn't be mowing today if i did yesterday. Mus tracks everywhere


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2024860 said:


> I wouldn't be mowing today if i did yesterday. Mus tracks everywhere


That's what I'm affraid of


----------



## NorthernProServ

Clouding up here again, looks like more light rain on radar out in western MN.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Man I can't find new guys if my life depended on it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2024855 said:


> I wonder how much hr actually makes and of thats just part of the show to say he loses money or whatever.


it wouldn't surprise me if it was real numbers. Look at the state fair they bring in so much but spend it all on the grounds. Same concept I would think there both a once a year deal the rest is jus building new stuff


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2024828 said:


> Im waiting to mow for a bit, sick of mowing wet Long grass


Rained so hard here this morning we aint going to try today


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2024797 said:


> Don't recall hearing anything about overnight rain...


You didn't see my previous post.....?


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2024851 said:


> That fire was probably intentional. He was burned out easy way out for him


With all the talk of him getting out they will investigate it a little more I would bet.


----------



## qualitycut

3 more and im done making a mess. Water isnt going anywhere


----------



## unit28

Tonight

Decreasing clouds. Lows in the upper 50s. Northeast winds around 5 mph.





That's what NWS had for me last night before the rain.......#mnweatherclowns


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2024866 said:


> Man I can't find new guys if my life depended on it.


Drive around for landscape companies doing work. See if a boss is there. If not throw some numbers to the guys. Have them start the next day. Or go to a few watering holes


----------



## CityGuy

6 inches or rain in Willard Wisc this morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dealer is refunding my money on my mower.

They will eat whatever they need to and sell the mower as used.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2024870 said:


> You didn't see my previous post.....?


Sorry, I didn't get my decoder ring out... Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2024872 said:


> With all the talk of him getting out they will investigate it a little more I would bet.


And it will still come out "Undetermined."


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2024876 said:


> Drive around for landscape companies doing work. See if a boss is there. If not throw some numbers to the guys. Have them start the next day. Or go to a few watering holes


That's kinda dirty pool... I don't know how you guys work it, but if one of your guys came here/called looking for work on company time, I'd not only refuse them, but try and contact you or your boss and let you know what's up... I don't need an employee that's looking for their next job while they're here on the clock for me...


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2024881 said:


> Dealer is refunding my money on my mower.
> 
> They will eat whatever they need to and sell the mower as used.


Well that's good news! Getting the toro instead?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2024881 said:


> Dealer is refunding my money on my mower.
> 
> They will eat whatever they need to and sell the mower as used.


That has to feel a little better...


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2024876 said:


> Drive around for landscape companies doing work. See if a boss is there. If not throw some numbers to the guys. Have them start the next day. Or go to a few watering holes


I'm not going to go pick people off someones job site


----------



## snowman55

jimslawnsnow;2024876 said:


> Drive around for landscape companies doing work. See if a boss is there. If not throw some numbers to the guys. Have them start the next day. Or go to a few watering holes


The ones that would drop there job and work for someone who did that are the exact type of people I try to distance myself from.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2024883 said:


> And it will still come out "Undetermined."


They always pay for stupidity.


----------



## qualitycut

snowman55;2024891 said:


> The ones that would drop there job and work for someone who did that are the exact type of people I try to distance myself from.


Those would be the unfaithful employees


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2024856 said:


> Glad the first lawn was my parents. They won't fire me


My first was my dads buddy. He won't fire me either. I think Im calling it after that


----------



## qualitycut

Im done for the day. Im going to have people calling and asking if i drove my wheeler through the yard. Everyone we mowrd today left mud tracks.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Someone locked the gate on me at the Sr. High. Here I sit, in the fenced in area.

Morons, they can see I'm mowing.

Good thing my keys are with my guys in Wyoming.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Not sold on the Toro yet. Gonna call around and see what the best price is on an Exmark I can find. I suppose I should check Deere as well.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2024902 said:


> Not sold on the Toro yet. Gonna call around and see what the best price is on an Exmark I can find. I suppose I should check Deere as well.


There is a used TORO for sale in Coates...LOL

He would have to pay you to take it off his hands...#RuffShape.
Looks to be a walk-behind.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2024902 said:


> Not sold on the Toro yet. Gonna call around and see what the best price is on an Exmark I can find. I suppose I should check Deere as well.


cub cadet with steering wheel. Guy uses one aroynd here. Cuts nice


----------



## SnowGuy73

At least the wind picked up a bit.


----------



## Doughboy12

The iPhone must have decided it was too hot out on Saturday... jumped out of my pocket and into the lake.
3 minutes later I retrieved it (too dark to find it) woke it and quickly powered it down.
Sent it to a "time-out" in a bag of rice for a day and a half.
seems to have done the trick but now I can only turn it up.
Might have to go see my guy that lives down in bano's area.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2024904 said:


> cub cadet with steering wheel. Guy uses one aroynd here. Cuts nice


Nothing runs like a Deere...


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2024883 said:


> And it will still come out "Undetermined."


Or electrical.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2024905 said:


> At least the wind picked up a bit.


Makes it nice out.


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;2024908 said:


> Nothing runs like a Deere...


Too bad Case doesn't make a mower or even Cat.


----------



## qualitycut

Tried 1 more on the way to the shop bad idea. I cant belive the lawns that had standing water. Then never do.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

$3,000 more for the Exmark version of the Toro I'm riding?

A bit like the Ford/Dodge/Chevy conversations.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2024912 said:


> Tried 1 more on the way to the shop bad idea. I cant belive the lawns that had standing water. Then never do.


How much rain you get?

I mowed three, treated six today with no issues.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2024913 said:


> $3,000 more for the Exmark version of the Toro I'm riding?
> 
> A bit like the Ford/Dodge/Chevy conversations.


There's gotta be something the exmark has over the toro


----------



## Polarismalibu

Any of you guy buy that Denali At the fair?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2024907 said:


> The iPhone must have decided it was too hot out on Saturday... jumped out of my pocket and into the lake.
> 3 minutes later I retrieved it (too dark to find it) woke it and quickly powered it down.
> Sent it to a "time-out" in a bag of rice for a day and a half.
> seems to have done the trick but now I can only turn it up.
> Might have to go see my guy that lives down in bano's area.


I did that once. It worked for a couple weeks then got really messed up


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2024913 said:


> $3,000 more for the Exmark version of the Toro I'm riding?
> 
> A bit like the Ford/Dodge/Chevy conversations.


Have you looked into Bobcat??

(The mower, not the skidsteer.)


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2024904 said:


> cub cadet with steering wheel. Guy uses one aroynd here. Cuts nice


Blah!!

Excuse me while I puke.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2024914 said:


> How much rain you get?
> 
> I mowed three, treated six today with no issues.


Didnt look in the gauge forgot to empty from last time yet. Must have got quite a bit.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2024919 said:


> Blah!!
> 
> Excuse me while I puke.


I wouldn't buy one but i was surprised how nice it cuts.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2024920 said:


> Didnt look in the gauge forgot to empty from last time yet. Must have got quite a bit.


Oh I see...


----------



## SnowGuy73

This afternoon high - 76°

Currently - 78°


----------



## SnowGuy73

I now have rain forecasted Wednesday, Wednesday night and Thursday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sturgis fire posted pictures on their Facebook page.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2024918 said:


> Have you looked into Bobcat??
> 
> (The mower, not the skidsteer.)


No, no dealers here. If I was going that route, I would go Badboy Outlaw XP and not look back.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2024928 said:


> No, no dealers here. If I was going that route, I would go Badboy Outlaw XP and not look back.


I'm surprised you haven't gotten one of those


----------



## SnowGuy73

Anyone selling a cycle country atv plow?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2024931 said:


> I'm surprised you haven't gotten one of those


I was looking at them at the fair. No dealer support, at least relatively locally.

The biggest reason the Exmark is $3,000 more than the Toro, I have some okay connections at Toro and they are selling me MTI's demo for $1,000 below fleet pricing.

Exmark, even after talking to Tony and dropping CB's name, is basically full retail, or actually $600 less than full retail.

Same engine, same size deck.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2024928 said:


> No, no dealers here. If I was going that route, I would go Badboy Outlaw XP and not look back.


You need one of those Hustler 101" with the wings!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2024885 said:


> That's kinda dirty pool... I don't know how you guys work it, but if one of your guys came here/called looking for work on company time, I'd not only refuse them, but try and contact you or your boss and let you know what's up... I don't need an employee that's looking for their next job while they're here on the clock for me...


I personally don't do that. I've had it done to me. I take as much work from them I can now


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;2024932 said:


> Anyone selling a cycle country atv plow?


Uh oh. Getting back into the plowing biz are you?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

snowman55;2024891 said:


> The ones that would drop there job and work for someone who did that are the exact type of people I try to distance myself from.


No one is faithful anymore. Just get the work done and let them go


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2024925 said:


> Sturgis fire posted pictures on their Facebook page.


what I don't get is how everything was on fire at once. I get fire spreads easy but still those buildings aren't that close. I'm sure the close enough but I think that was Arson


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2024941 said:


> what I don't get is how everything was on fire at once. I get fire spreads easy but still those buildings aren't that close. I'm sure the close enough but I think that was Arson


First thing I said. Owner reportedly wanted out, wait for one more run through Sturgis, burn it all.down, collect insurance, sell the name, let someone else rebuild it, go out with fat pockets.


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2024882 said:


> Sorry, I didn't get my decoder ring out... Thumbs Up


Couple hundred post's back? #16163

After tonight's rain.
Everything will be all better by next Monday........

:crying:


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2024943 said:


> First thing I said. Owner reportedly wanted out, wait for one more run through Sturgis, burn it all.down, collect insurance, sell the name, let someone else rebuild it, go out with fat pockets.


They have been saying they want out for ever on that show. Now they have the moonshine place on Tennessee. Then the entire place burns down a month after the rally. Just enough time to get what they want out and get out of town. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Alright I'm ok with it getting cold as can be now. I need 15" of ice by the end of October so I can use my ice castle when it's delivered.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2024944 said:


> Couple hundred post's back? #16163
> 
> After tonight's rain.
> Everything will be all better by next Monday........
> 
> :crying:


FWIW, unit DID mention "after tonight's rain" but I chose to try to ignore it.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2024925 said:


> Sturgis fire posted pictures on their Facebook page.


Will have to go look.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2024946 said:


> They have been saying they want out for ever on that show. Now they have the moonshine place on Tennessee. Then the entire place burns down a month after the rally. Just enough time to get what they want out and get out of town. Just my 2 cents.


I would not be surprised if ATF or other government body takes a look into it based on him telling the world he wants out on the tv show.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2024933 said:


> I was looking at them at the fair. No dealer support, at least relatively locally.
> 
> The biggest reason the Exmark is $3,000 more than the Toro, I have some okay connections at Toro and they are selling me MTI's demo for $1,000 below fleet pricing.
> 
> Exmark, even after talking to Tony and dropping CB's name, is basically full retail, or actually $600 less than full retail.
> 
> Same engine, same size deck.


I would be curious if you mowed them side by side if the difference between them would be that noticeable


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2024941 said:


> what I don't get is how everything was on fire at once. I get fire spreads easy but still those buildings aren't that close. I'm sure the close enough but I think that was Arson


Have you ever thrown a piece of wood on a fire, it burns for more than a few minutes.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2024958 said:


> Have you ever thrown a piece of wood on a fire, it burns for more than a few minutes.


You missed the point


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2024950 said:


> FWIW, unit DID mention "after tonight's rain" but I chose to try to ignore it.


This is our area bobcat, ex mark , walker dealer

http://www.dougspower.com/commercial-mowers.html


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2024960 said:


> This is our area bobcat, ex mark , walker dealer
> 
> http://www.dougspower.com/commercial-mowers.html


Shows how much I pay attention to Bobcat, I go to Doug's all the time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2024955 said:


> I would be curious if you mowed them side by side if the difference between them would be that noticeable


Tomorrow I will have the Exmark X-Series/Ultra, Ferris 3100/ICD and Toro 6000 series/Turbo Force all at the high school. I will find out then.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2024961 said:


> Shows how much I pay attention to Bobcat, I go to Doug's all the time.


I'm thinking about grabbing a red max blower soon
Not sure their prices are that competitive though


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2024962 said:


> Tomorrow I will have the Exmark X-Series/Ultra, Ferris 3100/ICD and Toro 6000 series/Turbo Force all at the high school. I will find out then.


Different ferris or same?


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2024966 said:


> Different ferris or same?


He has issues with the 3200


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2024963 said:


> I'm thinking about grabbing a red max blower soon
> Not sure their prices are that competitive though


Stan's in Pine City. Drop my name if you want. Talk to Jason or Eric.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2024966 said:


> Different ferris or same?


My '14 3100. Was going to demo a 3200 from a different dealer until corporate said they have a Mower about an hour from their factory doing the same thing as mine did.

I'm guessing they all have the Problem, just most may not care.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2024969 said:


> Stan's in Pine City. Drop my name if you want. Talk to Jason or Eric.


Thank you..........


----------



## CityGuy

Oh yeah, pre planning. Sleeping with my eyes open.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;2024936 said:


> Uh oh. Getting back into the plowing biz are you?


Nope, need one for the wheeler for on the lake.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2024941 said:


> what I don't get is how everything was on fire at once. I get fire spreads easy but still those buildings aren't that close. I'm sure the close enough but I think that was Arson


Most are just shells, no drywall or anything else to keep it from spreading.


----------



## unit28

Fall color map is up

http://www.dnr.state.mn.us/fall_colors/index.html


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2024904 said:


> cub cadet with steering wheel. Guy uses one aroynd here. Cuts nice


you must be talking about the one that mows the Walmart on concord, and I agree I wouldn't believe it either if I didn't see it live....First thing I thought was those are some good looking stripes the second huh a cub cadet..


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;2024947 said:


> Alright I'm ok with it getting cold as can be now. I need 15" of ice by the end of October so I can use my ice castle when it's delivered.


Now that's a good attitude!


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;2024974 said:


> Nope, need one for the wheeler for on the lake.


Jeez. Talk about high class!


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone do resi plowing in eden prarie


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;2024977 said:


> you must be talking about the one that mows the Walmart on concord, and I agree I wouldn't believe it either if I didn't see it live....First thing I thought was those are some good looking stripes the second huh a cub cadet..


Ha yup.........


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2024970 said:


> My '14 3100. Was going to demo a 3200 from a different dealer until corporate said they have a Mower about an hour from their factory doing the same thing as mine did.
> 
> I'm guessing they all have the Problem, just most may not care.


O sounded like you were going to have a shootout and make a YouTube video.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;2024979 said:


> Jeez. Talk about high class!


Thumbs Up Thumbs Up


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2024962 said:


> Tomorrow I will have the Exmark X-Series/Ultra, Ferris 3100/ICD and Toro 6000 series/Turbo Force all at the high school. I will find out then.


Well keep us in the loop.


----------



## unit28

Hmmmm
Not liking the js forecast


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yeah.....

Foggy in morning, more wet 8" grass.


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;2024988 said:


> Well keep us in the loop.


I see the Toro has greasable spindles, Exmark does not.

Just sayin'


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2024915 said:


> There's gotta be something the exmark has over the toro


Less serviceable parts


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;2024941 said:


> what I don't get is how everything was on fire at once. I get fire spreads easy but still those buildings aren't that close. I'm sure the close enough but I think that was Arson


That entire complex is very old and dry. All the fluids, rubber and alcohol there, all it needed was a match.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2024998 said:


> Yeah.....
> 
> Foggy in morning, more wet 8" grass.


Cafe yea!!!!!!! Im burning this ***** down in the morning.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2024952 said:


> I would not be surprised if ATF or other government body takes a look into it based on him telling the world he wants out on the tv show.


Not worth it... The only one it would be worth it for is the insurance company with a private investigator...


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2025011 said:


> That entire complex is very old and dry. All the fluids, rubber and alcohol there, all it needed was a match.


This old wood!!!


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2025014 said:


> This old wood!!!


Yep. 9 bars, 30 some vender rooms and a ton of dry wood.


----------



## TKLAWN

cbservicesllc;2025009 said:


> Less serviceable parts


Lwnmwr won't believe you......


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2024944 said:


> Couple hundred post's back? #16163
> 
> After tonight's rain.
> Everything will be all better by next Monday........
> 
> :crying:


Ahhhh now I remember reading that somewhere...


----------



## waterboy

qualitycut;2024980 said:


> Anyone do resi plowing in eden prarie


Only if you want accounts east of 35w


----------



## SnowGuy73

Up to 40 % chance for Thursday now.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2024941 said:


> what I don't get is how everything was on fire at once. I get fire spreads easy but still those buildings aren't that close. I'm sure the close enough but I think that was Arson


Comes in overnight, fire has one heck of a jump, fire dept extended response (don't know, but assuming small town) = big fire


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;2025022 said:


> Comes in overnight, fire has one heck of a jump, fire dept extended response (don't know, but assuming small town) = big fire


No hydrants, big fire load, no interior attacks made....


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;2025007 said:


> I see the Toro has greasable spindles, Exmark does not.
> 
> Just sayin'


Man have you seen a cross section of the Exmark spindles? Friggin crazy bullet proof!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2025023 said:


> No hydrants, big fire load, no interior attacks made....


There you go... and I still haven't looked for the pictures or video on this thing... Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;2025025 said:


> There you go... and I still haven't looked for the pictures or video on this thing... Thumbs Up


Also was it wind driven being out of town like it is. 
Pictures are impressive.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;2025023 said:


> No hydrants, big fire load, no interior attacks made....


8 minute response time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's getting dark out. I need a bigger flashlight app on the phone.


----------



## qualitycut

waterboy;2025020 said:


> Only if you want accounts east of 35w


I meant mowing. I do thier business over her and looking for someone to mow his lawn.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2025031 said:


> It's getting dark out. I need a bigger flashlight app on the phone.


Or just mow during daylight hours.


----------



## CityGuy

We'll that's just lovely. Someone got my bank card # and tried to rack up 1000 to my account. Bank denied most of it. 100 to dunken doughnuts in Massachusetts and the rest in California. New card on the way.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SnowGuy73;2025021 said:


> Up to 40 % chance for Thursday now.


I'm at 30% and only a few miles west of you.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2025049 said:


> We'll that's just lovely. Someone got my bank card # and tried to rack up 1000 to my account. Bank denied most of it. 100 to dunken doughnuts in Massachusetts and the rest in California. New card on the way.


Happens every day... hopefully less once the chip cards are fully operational... Most banks notice the patterns before the customer ever realizes it, they call and say we're cancelling the card and shipping you a new one


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2025053 said:


> Happens every day... hopefully less once the chip cards are fully operational... Most banks notice the patterns before the customer ever realizes it, they call and say we're cancelling the card and shipping you a new one


That's what they did. 3 time in 5 years or so. Just pissed me off.


----------



## gmcdan

That's why you never give any information about yourself on the internet , I always use fake names ages locations etc on forms .


----------



## qualitycut

gmcdan;2025057 said:


> That's why you never give any information about yourself on the internet , I always use fake names ages locations etc on forms .


How would that have anything to do with them stealing your card info?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2025058 said:


> How would that have anything to do with them stealing your card info?


This. Plus I wouldn't get upset over my card being stolen. It happens. Bank doesn't take your money, life goes on.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2025059 said:


> This. Plus I wouldn't get upset over my card being stolen. It happens. Bank doesn't take your money, life goes on.


Yea its happened to me before. 1k bucks in some other country, had my money back in my account in 10 days or so.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yesterday was a new record for Labor Day attendance at the State Fair, 178,000.

I couldn't imagine the highest day attendance at 250,000.


----------



## Drakeslayer

gmcdan;2025057 said:


> That's why you never give any information about yourself on the internet , I always use fake names ages locations etc on forms .


So says Dan who drives a GMC.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2025061 said:


> Yesterday was a new record for Labor Day attendance at the State Fair, 178,000.
> 
> I couldn't imagine the highest day attendance at 250,000.


Was just gonna post that. I was there too. From 10:00 to 4:00 along with a few of you. Was crazy busy


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2025064 said:


> So says Dan who drives a GMC.


Second lurker to weigh in today...:waving:


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2025064 said:


> So says Dan who drives a GMC.


His names probably bob and he drives a dodge


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Why are all the stainless DXT's for sale in NY and Maryland??

Missed one in Fargo last week. Maybe a road trip will relax me.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2025061 said:


> Yesterday was a new record for Labor Day attendance at the State Fair, 178,000.
> 
> I couldn't imagine the highest day attendance at 250,000.


I knew it! I told my wife that it had to be a record setting day. There were lines just to get into lines. I hated it.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Camden;2025070 said:


> I knew it! I told my wife that it had to be a record setting day. There were lines just to get into lines. I hated it.


It did suck, left early because of it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2025061 said:


> Yesterday was a new record for Labor Day attendance at the State Fair, 178,000.
> 
> I couldn't imagine the highest day attendance at 250,000.


Hmm... Thought there were a lot of people there when we left...


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2025068 said:


> Why are all the stainless DXT's for sale in NY and Maryland??
> 
> Missed one in Fargo last week. Maybe a road trip will relax me.


here you go....

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/cto/5170562323.html

I'll take two please.


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;2025074 said:


> here you go....
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/cto/5170562323.html
> 
> I'll take two please.


That truck was at the fair


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;2025074 said:


> here you go....
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/cto/5170562323.html
> 
> I'll take two please.


I couldn't imagine trying to plow with that. Roads maybe or very large lots, but not practical for most us


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;2025074 said:


> here you go....
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/cto/5170562323.html
> 
> I'll take two please.


Stainless I asked for, and yes, that truck, or one like it has been on CL for a while now.

Now I'm leaning to Exmark. 3 year commercial warranty. Toro is 1200 hour. We put on about 500 hours per year, so we'd get another 1/2-2/3 year of warranty out of the Exmark.

Bbuuuutttttt..... $3,000 will replace a lot of parts too.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2025084 said:


> Stainless I asked for, and yes, that truck, or one like it has been on CL for a while now.
> 
> Now I'm leaning to Exmark. 3 year commercial warranty. Toro is 1200 hour. We put on about 500 hours per year, so we'd get another 1/2-2/3 year of warranty out of the Exmark.
> 
> Bbuuuutttttt..... $3,000 will replace a lot of parts too.


You love their plows....get their mowers too.


----------



## Doughboy12

Just let the dog out......feels cold.


----------



## Deershack

Just got back from spending a week in Brainard. Can't understand the gas prices. 2.23 p/gal up there and I get back and it's 2.29 to 2.39 here. You would think with a smaller market and higher delivery charges, price would be cheaper here.


----------



## CityGuy

54° and clear


----------



## CityGuy

Kinda chilly out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

54° few clouds, calm.


----------



## CityGuy

This cold I caught from my kid sucks. Sneezing, coughing, runny nose.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2025104 said:


> 54° few clouds, calm.


We're getting closer to lakes freezing.


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like at least a chance of rain from noon to midnight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Very heavy dew.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2025107 said:


> We're getting closer to lakes freezing.


10" by thanksgiving.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TK - Exmarks are better built mowers.

But in this instance, is it $3,000 better?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2025114 said:


> 10" by thanksgiving.


Of snow, yes please


----------



## Bill1090

47*

Clear and calm.


----------



## CityGuy

Little bit of chill in the air. Very light wind.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Beautiful morning out


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Novak posting about 30's in MN/WI on Friday.


----------



## CityGuy

Scattered showers poping to the west and southwest.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2025114 said:


> 15" by thanksgiving.


I fixed it for you


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2025125 said:


> Novak posting about 30's in MN/WI on Friday.


Up north maybe


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2025125 said:


> Novak posting about 30's in MN/WI on Friday.


Said that a long ways back............

Barro line will be near Millacs

Around 16th- 19th even colder here but that's wishful thinking
By then it'll be east and possible snow NW wi?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2025132 said:


> Said that a long ways back............
> 
> Barro line will be near Millacs
> 
> Around 16th- 19th even colder here but that's wishful thinking
> By then it'll be east and possible snow NW wi?


Part of me thinks you're Novak, just trolling us.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2025125 said:


> Novak posting about 30's in MN/WI on Friday.


So plan on putting the a.c. back on then......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2025128 said:


> I fixed it for you


Fine with me.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Btw...


Grass is still growing!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'll take 15" by Thanksgiving as long as the whole winter is exactly like last year.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like a full day of mowing. Novak says a good bet of rain after 3 pm.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2025138 said:


> I'll take 15" by Thanksgiving as long as the whole winter is exactly like last year.


I was talking about ice. I want 15" before any snow


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2025135 said:


> So plan on putting the a.c. back on then......


This........


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2025137 said:


> Btw...
> 
> Grass is still growing!


It just won't stop.

We really need a good frost to stop the growth and kill the bugs.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dropped the Exmark on CL to $4750. Full 3 year warranty on the new engine.


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like a line of showers starting to form from Mankato to Alex and heading east.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2025134 said:


> Part of me thinks you're Novak, just trolling us.


You hacked my YouTube account?


----------



## unit28

Couple watch boxes @ the border moving faster than NOAA can post. Isolsted, scattered attm


----------



## skorum03

Even after double cutting the first place looks awful


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2025084 said:


> Stainless I asked for, and yes, that truck, or one like it has been on CL for a while now.
> 
> Now I'm leaning to Exmark. 3 year commercial warranty. Toro is 1200 hour. We put on about 500 hours per year, so we'd get another 1/2-2/3 year of warranty out of the Exmark.
> 
> Bbuuuutttttt..... $3,000 will replace a lot of parts too.


Suuuuuuure... I quit texting you to go be productive and then you make the jump to Exmark? :waving: Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2025106 said:


> This cold I caught from my kid sucks. Sneezing, coughing, runny nose.


Boy your life is tough


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Signed the papers on the Toro. Couldn't justify the extra money for the Exmark at the moment. 

Dealer gave me an OEM suspension seat to put on the suspension platform to try, he wants to know how they feel. I get to keep it either way.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2025151 said:


> Suuuuuuure... I quit texting you to go be productive and then you make the jump to Exmark? :waving: Thumbs Up


Ha. Nope.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2025115 said:


> TK - Exmarks are better built mowers.
> 
> But in this instance, is it $3,000 better?


I'll answer on his behalf, Yes.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2025153 said:


> Signed the papers on the Toro. Couldn't justify the extra money for the Exmark at the moment.
> 
> Dealer gave me an OEM suspension seat to put on the suspension platform to try, he wants to know how they feel. I get to keep it either way.


Guess I should have waited a few minutes and read this - Either way, hopefully it works out great! Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2025141 said:


> Looks like a full day of mowing. Novak says a good bet of rain after 3 pm.


Looks like it to me


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;2025155 said:


> I'll answer on his behalf, Yes.


Oops...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Kinda hard to pound the "why pay more for a Ford when a Dodge does the same" then go pay more for 1 mower when the other cuts grass too.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2025132 said:


> Said that a long ways back............
> 
> Barro line will be near Millacs
> 
> Around 16th- 19th even colder here but that's wishful thinking
> By then it'll be east and possible snow NW wi?


Yeah, but you have to issue us all decoder rings! Thumbs Up :salute:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sprinkles in Chanhassen.


----------



## CityGuy

Light sprinles south of Maple Lake.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Good luck to you guys floating around Crystal. Looks like you guys are the big winners with multiple CVI at the community center.


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;2025163 said:


> Light sprinles south of Maple Lake.


Make that steady light rain now.


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like round 1 of showers is almost through the metro with round 2 not far behind.


----------



## qualitycut

Coming back later to finish cafe this. Over an acre of lawn.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2025168 said:


> Coming back later to finish cafe this. Over an acre of lawn.


Now imagine buying out your buddy, having 5 days of mowing, and not have time to come back.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2025168 said:


> Coming back later to finish cafe this. Over an acre of lawn.


Yikes!!!.......


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2025169 said:


> Now imagine buying out your buddy, having 5 days of mowing, and not have time to come back.


I will still have time only 4 daya mowing


----------



## CityGuy

Paving is not working out so good today.


----------



## CityGuy

Done raining but everything is wet now.


----------



## CityGuy

Band number 2 is just west of Willmar.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Just seen a service with vacs on their machines..


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2025176 said:


> Just seen a service with vacs on their machines..


Jesus........


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2025176 said:


> Just seen a service with vacs on their machines..


That would be fun with how wet it is


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2025176 said:


> Just seen a service with vacs on their machines..


I have seen some leaves but not enough for that yet.


----------



## ryde307

Anyone have a brush mower near Plymouth and want to mow a 1 acre lot.


----------



## Polarismalibu

ryde307;2025184 said:


> Anyone have a brush mower near Plymouth and want to mow a 1 acre lot.


How thick is it?


----------



## CityGuy

Big band of rain heading at us.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If any of you guys are looking at the My Ride, Toro or Exmark, get a suspension seat on top of it. It absolutely rivals Ferris 4 wheel suspension then.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2025159 said:


> Kinda hard to pound the "why pay more for a Ford when a Dodge does the same" then go pay more for 1 mower when the other cuts grass too.


For the win!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2025165 said:


> Good luck to you guys floating around Crystal. Looks like you guys are the big winners with multiple CVI at the community center.


Luckily my guys made it through...


----------



## Ranger620

ryde307;2025184 said:


> Anyone have a brush mower near Plymouth and want to mow a 1 acre lot.


I got a guy. Mows city of Plymouth stuff already


----------



## Bill1090

Anyone need a basically new Ultra Mount (mount only, no receivers) for a 88-98 Chevy/GMC?


----------



## CityGuy

Back to light rain in Buffalo.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Downpour!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

According to radar it's going to rain for a bit.


----------



## CityGuy

Drakeslayer;2025204 said:


> Downpour!!!!!


Where????????


----------



## mnlefty

Showers, Hopkins edina border @ 169


----------



## qualitycut

Looks like it splits me


----------



## Drakeslayer

CityGuy;2025206 said:


> Where????????


LL. Lasted about 5 minutes


----------



## cbservicesllc

Got poured on in MG about 20 min ago... then light rain and now lightening up...


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2025165 said:


> Good luck to you guys floating around Crystal. Looks like you guys are the big winners with multiple CVI at the community center.


Good to know !


----------



## NorthernProServ

CityGuy;2025205 said:


> According to radar it's going to rain for a bit.


What a nice forecast!.........not.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;2025176 said:


> Just seen a service with vacs on their machines..


Come on......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This rain is not warm at all.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Partly cloudy here.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Wow. Phone is ringing like crazy.


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2025226 said:


> Wow. Phone is ringing like crazy.


For mowing or plow bids?


----------



## CityGuy

Drakeslayer;2025210 said:


> LL. Lasted about 5 minutes


Copy.......


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ;2025213 said:


> What a nice forecast!.........not.


They said 30% chance. More like 100%


----------



## CityGuy

Mostly cloudy but rain is done for now.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2025227 said:


> For mowing or plow bids?


Both. Also have vehicle places calling wanting me to trade stuff in, blah blah blah


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Had a lady complain that I quoted her too high on mowing yesterday. She was hoping for 25 with tax included. I told her nearly double that. Said she needed to check around. Left a voice mail saying go ahead and do it, it's kinda long and the house is going on the market soon


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2025235 said:


> Had a lady complain that I quoted her too high on mowing yesterday. She was hoping for 25 with tax included. I told her nearly double that. Said she needed to check around. Left a voice mail saying go ahead and do it, it's kinda long and the house is going on the market soon


Are one off jobs like that worth it?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2025236 said:


> Are one off jobs like that worth it?


Only if there right by something you already do or if there really big


----------



## CityGuy

And back to misting.


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2025234 said:


> Both. Also have vehicle places calling wanting me to trade stuff in, blah blah blah


Tis the season!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2025236 said:


> Are one off jobs like that worth it?


If they're on the route and you charge for it


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2025236 said:


> Are one off jobs like that worth it?


It'll be the remainder of the season or until house sells and closes. Which ever comes first


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Been raining since 10;30.


----------



## Bill1090

http://centralparts.com/blog/2015/9/9/meyer-swenson-acquired-by-european-ash-group/

Meyer got bought out.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2025244 said:


> Been raining since 10;30.


I wish my mower did that!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light rain.


----------



## SnowGuy73

And done..


----------



## CityGuy

Partial sun now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2025256 said:


> And done..


The rain? or you for the day?


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2025259 said:


> The rain? or you for the day?


Both.......


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2025244 said:


> Been raining since 10;30.


The toro I take it?


----------



## unit28

Doughboy12;2025236 said:


> Are one off jobs like that worth it?


Cod only

Been down this road before


----------



## unit28

Moving east

BULLETIN - IMMEDIATE BROADCAST REQUESTED SEVERE THUNDERSTORM WARNING NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE SIOUX FALLS SD 346 PM CDT WED SEP 9 2015 THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN SIOUX FALLS HAS ISSUED A * SEVERE THUNDERSTORM WARNING FOR... SOUTHERN BON HOMME COUNTY IN SOUTHEASTERN SOUTH DAKOTA... * UNTIL 430 PM CDT


----------



## qualitycut

Worst mow day ever. Cafe that long wet grass


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;2025267 said:


> The toro I take it?


Right.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2025272 said:


> Worst mow day ever. Cafe that long wet grass


The way my whole summer has been going. Had to keep mowing in the rain just to HOPE we're close to being done by Friday night.

Already trying to figure out what I can do early / late Saturday / Sunday and not disturb people.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2025275 said:


> The way my whole summer has been going. Had to keep mowing in the rain just to HOPE we're close to being done by Friday night.
> 
> Already trying to figure out what I can do early / late Saturday / Sunday and not disturb people.


Well if you didn't try to cram 10 days of mowing into 5 days


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2025277 said:


> Well if you didn't try to cram 10 days of mowing into 5 days


Yeah, I'm getting tired of trying to get work for guys, then they don't get the work done, so I'm left with it.


----------



## unit28

Boundary building across southern mn

check your 4am mosaic radar forecast


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2025279 said:


> Boundary building across southern mn
> 
> check your 4am mosaic radar forecast


Got it, thanks!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2025279 said:


> Boundary building across southern mn
> 
> check your 4am mosaic radar forecast


Still waiting on my decoder ring Thumbs Up


----------



## NorthernProServ

unit28;2025279 said:


> Boundary building across southern mn
> 
> check your 4am mosaic radar forecast


I can sleep in tomorrow morning or am I getting up early?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dahl shows rain at about 07:30 tomorrow.


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2025285 said:


> Still waiting on my decoder ring Thumbs Up


4am thunderstorm

Hopefully drier

WV. shows slight southern boundary building......attm


----------



## unit28

NorthernProServ;2025286 said:


> I can sleep in tomorrow morning or am I getting up early?


Hopefully done by 6 if any precipitation occures

Whoa....
Now I got it


----------



## qualitycut

Thank god im done mowing for the week


----------



## unit28

Next weekend....
Lots of mosquitos and no velvet

My trees and is in there somewhere


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2025289 said:


> Dahl shows rain at about 07:30 tomorrow.


Figures.......


----------



## CityGuy

Does/will wd40 kill yellow jackets? I have a hand full still alive in my traps but need to empty them. Plus the wife had a brilliant idea of putting the traps in a Rubber maid tote and a few bees are flying around in the tote.


----------



## qualitycut

Almost forgot to buy my firearm deer liscense.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2025297 said:


> Does/will wd40 kill yellow jackets? I have a hand full still alive in my traps but need to empty them. Plus the wife had a brilliant idea of putting the traps in a Rubber maid tote and a few bees are flying around in the tote.


Probably or dunk them in water.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2025289 said:


> Dahl shows rain at about 07:30 tomorrow.


I'm ok with that


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2025298 said:


> Almost forgot to buy my firearm deer liscense.


Somebody's ahead of the game!


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;2025297 said:


> Does/will wd40 kill yellow jackets? I have a hand full still alive in my traps but need to empty them. Plus the wife had a brilliant idea of putting the traps in a Rubber maid tote and a few bees are flying around in the tote.


Yes. It just takes a lot.


----------



## CityGuy

Wd it is. See what happens.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dahl and pickle both say hear and humidity return next week. 

Cafe!


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2025303 said:


> Somebody's ahead of the game!


Damn lottery up were we hunt. Wolves


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2025302 said:


> I'm ok with that


I had plans to do some apps after mowing tomorrow so I'm hoping not.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2025310 said:


> Dahl and pickle both say hear and humidity return next week.
> 
> Cafe!


Kstp has 78 and 75 for Tuesday Wednesday next week


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2025302 said:


> I'm ok with that


Only if you dont have work to do tomorrow.


----------



## qualitycut

Just texted a customer back and they said can you call me I don't have your number wtf?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2025314 said:


> Kstp has 78 and 75 for Tuesday Wednesday next week


That will change...

Hopefully down!


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2025315 said:


> Only if you dont have work to do tomorrow.


Correct. Finished up a project today. Probably just end up on the couch or working on stuff at the shop if I can't find small jobs I don't need guys for.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ian showed everything's south and north for the morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2025322 said:


> Ian showed everything's south and north for the morning.


I only show pre 1 am per NWS. Nothing tomorrow.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2025321 said:


> Correct. Finished up a project today. Probably just end up on the couch or working on stuff at the shop if I can't find small jobs I don't need guys for.


What you got might be able to help


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2025323 said:


> I only show pre 1 am per NWS. Nothing tomorrow.


I was at 40% before, now it won't load.


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;2025319 said:


> That will change...
> 
> Hopefully down!


Cold front comes with through after the noon hour gfs


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;2025319 said:


> That will change...
> 
> Hopefully down!


Accu still holding at upper 60's! Lets hope!

50'so by the second week of Oct.


----------



## unit28

Nam and gfs metgen..show convective storm between 12 and 6


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;2025326 said:


> I was at 40% before, now it won't load.


Down to 20% before 10..

We're screwed!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2025324 said:


> What you got might be able to help


Send me your dad's info. Tired of these guys down here


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NWS show low % for precipitation, but thier hourly shows alot of moisture. Back to the winter forcasts


----------



## unit28

Someone's in a frost advisory


out west


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;2025334 said:


> NWS show low % for precipitation, but thier hourly shows alot of moisture. Back to the winter forcasts


Radar watching time


----------



## albhb3

gas was 2.16 in andover


----------



## unit28

1.25" hail possible sw mn


----------



## jimslawnsnow

albhb3;2025338 said:


> gas was 2.16 in andover


2.22 and 2.26 down here


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;2025339 said:


> 1.25" hail possible sw mn


I better go drive my dodge over there and make a claim so I can get all my dents fixed


----------



## unit28

albhb3;2025338 said:


> gas was 2.16 in andover


Was same by plow world over the past weekend


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;2025341 said:


> I better go drive my dodge over there and make a claim so I can get all my dents fixed


bfh won't work?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

albhb3;2025338 said:


> gas was 2.16 in andover


Just paid $2.14 in WBL. It's coming. It's COMING!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;2025343 said:


> bfh won't work?


Bfh?........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Did the cash offer thing on KBB. Have dealers offering me $17k for my '06. Without the plow, cash money. Might take them up on it so I don't have to waste more time with CLers.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2025347 said:


> Bfh?........


Big cafeing hammer.


----------



## Polarismalibu

unit28;2025339 said:


> 1.25" hail possible sw mn


Gonna get nasty here too?


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2025324 said:


> What you got might be able to help


Not a lot at the moment I stopped giving quotes


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2025348 said:


> Did the cash offer thing on KBB. Have dealers offering me $17k for my '06. Without the plow, cash money. Might take them up on it so I don't have to waste more time with CLers.


I can 10k for mine. I bet yours is in better shape. Mine has hail dents, plow dents, needs a muffler too. This is without plow


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2025349 said:


> Big cafeing hammer.


Ahh. Never been good at all those abbreviations


----------



## CityGuy

Thunder to the north of me.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2025353 said:


> Gonna get nasty here too?


Take a look at radar. Heading at you.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;2025331 said:


> Down to 20% before 10..
> 
> We're screwed!


Up to 30%..


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2025359 said:


> Take a look at radar. Heading at you.


Looks to split around me again.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2025363 said:


> Looks to split around me again.


Hard to say. Popped out of nowhere.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2025244 said:


> Been raining since 10;30.


Stripes nice!

How's it cut?


----------



## unit28

Polarismalibu;2025353 said:


> Gonna get nasty here too?


Hoping just a lot of rumbles
Lower atmosphere may stay drier in my area

This just in from nws

RAIN MAY OCCUR ALONG WITH HEAVY DOWNPOURS IN THE HEAVIER STORMS.

I love nws


----------



## Green Grass

It was sunny 5 minutes ago getting very dark fast.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2025365 said:


> Stripes nice!
> 
> How's it cut?


Does as fine as the Exmark in the taller grass. Wanted to get some pics, but we were trying to beat the rain. Took that pic as we were trying to wrap up the school.

I was drenched. Was counting on having until 3 to get the school done, not start raining around 10:30-11 and mow straight through until 3 in the rain.

Started to get gummed up a bit towards the end. Most mowers will after 3-4 hours of mowing in the rain.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2025359 said:


> Take a look at radar. Heading at you.


I see that. I'm at a bar in bp for a buddies birthday dark as hell here


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;2025370 said:


> It was sunny 5 minutes ago getting very dark fast.


Happens at night..


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;2025370 said:


> It was sunny 5 minutes ago getting very dark fast.


Nice view of the Waverly cesspool


----------



## Polarismalibu

Downpour here


----------



## CityGuy

Light rain with thunder


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2025375 said:


> Happens at night..


Ha..........


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2025370 said:


> It was sunny 5 minutes ago getting very dark fast.


Only in Waverly


----------



## CityGuy

And downpour.....


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;2025378 said:


> Nice view of the Waverly cesspool


That is my free irrigation water pond


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2025375 said:


> Happens at night..


I was going to make that comment too. Good thing I read to the end.


----------



## Doughboy12

Green Grass;2025370 said:


> It was sunny 5 minutes ago getting very dark fast.


Did that at the lake on Sunday. Blew like a mother cafer.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Hope Im not stepping on any toes, but Lwnmwrman how do you like the toro power wise? Is that the 25hp/60 correct?


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2025298 said:


> Almost forgot to buy my firearm deer liscense.


We have until tomorrow...


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2025394 said:


> We have until tomorrow...


Yea i would have forgot over night. Uncle reminded me today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

GMCHD plower;2025392 said:


> Hope Im not stepping on any toes, but Lwnmwrman how do you like the toro power wise? Is that the 25hp/60 correct?


It's solid. Better than the 732 or whatever it was on the 3000 series I demoed.

I was mowing our Varsity baseball field today, 6" of grass, on a field that's irrigated and fertilized, and it spread the grass out better than the Exmark with the Kawi. Tomorrow I will check and see what Kawi is in that mower.

The HP ratings have changed over the last couple of years, so one has to look a motor up and see what the new rating is.

When I bought the one in 2012, it was rated as a 27 hp carb Kawi.

Would I put a 72" deck under this engine? I don't think so.

It did well in the rain today though, had plenty of power.

The suspension seat on top of the My Ride, my dealer said Toro didn't want to do that from the factory, because they had too many complaints of a soft ride on side hills. I didn't have any issues, and we mow stuff where the tires will slide sideways even on dry grass, let alone in the rain.

BTW, welcome to MN!!


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;2025394 said:


> We have until tomorrow...


Wait, what? Your going to shoot a doe? And not wait it out for a 170" MN giant?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Perfect. Wife waits until just now to tell me we've had water in our basement for 2 days.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Good lightning show here now. Too bad with it comes more rain.  everything g will be soaked in the morning again.


----------



## CityGuy

The new building is well on its way.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Lighning down here too. To the northwest


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sprinkles....


----------



## SnowGuy73

I see lightning, no thunder.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2025397 said:


> It's solid. Better than the 732 or whatever it was on the 3000 series I demoed.
> 
> I was mowing our Varsity baseball field today, 6" of grass, on a field that's irrigated and fertilized, and it spread the grass out better than the Exmark with the Kawi. Tomorrow I will check and see what Kawi is in that mower.
> 
> The HP ratings have changed over the last couple of years, so one has to look a motor up and see what the new rating is.
> 
> When I bought the one in 2012, it was rated as a 27 hp carb Kawi.
> 
> Would I put a 72" deck under this engine? I don't think so.
> 
> It did well in the rain today though, had plenty of power.
> 
> The suspension seat on top of the My Ride, my dealer said Toro didn't want to do that from the factory, because they had too many complaints of a soft ride on side hills. I didn't have any issues, and we mow stuff where the tires will slide sideways even on dry grass, let alone in the rain.
> 
> BTW, welcome to MN!!


My new kawi says what the hp would be on it in small wording


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2025403 said:


> Wait, what? Your going to shoot a doe? And not wait it out for a 170" MN giant?


We always all try for a doe just incase


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like some sprinkles for a bit and the worst is past me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If y'all are on Twitter, a Nicole B. Jones is about ready to drop a sex tape with her and Carmello Anthony. She's live blackmailing him on Twitter.

@jazminecashmiere


----------



## SnowGuy73

Raining...


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2025419 said:


> If y'all are on Twitter, a Nicole B. Jones is about ready to drop a sex tape with her and Carmello Anthony. She's live blackmailing him on Twitter.
> 
> @jazminecashmiere


What's Twitter


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;2025424 said:


> What's Twitter


I think that is what quality is doing these days.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2025419 said:


> If y'all are on Twitter, a Nicole B. Jones is about ready to drop a sex tape with her and Carmello Anthony. She's live blackmailing him on Twitter.
> 
> @jazminecashmiere


Just googled her, i will pass. Is that why they call it blackmailing?


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2025333 said:


> Send me your dad's info. Tired of these guys down here


Bout time! Thumbs Up


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2025419 said:


> If y'all are on Twitter, a Nicole B. Jones is about ready to drop a sex tape with her and Carmello Anthony. She's live blackmailing him on Twitter.
> 
> @jazminecashmiere


I can't believe what I'm seeing.

Edit: She just deleted A LOT of tweets

Edit 2: Her last tweet said she got $200k from him


----------



## skorum03

Raining pretty hard here at the moment


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2025419 said:


> If y'all are on Twitter, a Nicole B. Jones is about ready to drop a sex tape with her and Carmello Anthony. She's live blackmailing him on Twitter.
> 
> @jazminecashmiere


Not sure what the big deal is


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;2025432 said:


> Not sure what the big deal is


It's pretty close to being as big of a story as Tiger Woods cheating. Carmelo is one of the most popular players in the NBA.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Wow is it down pouring


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;2025434 said:


> It's pretty close to being as big of a story as Tiger Woods cheating. Carmelo is one of the most popular players in the NBA.


I'm not a sports fan


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Sounds like some hail too


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If any of you have a PS4 or XBone, get Metal Gear Solid The Phantom Pain.

EXACTLY like playing a movie. Best graphics and gameplay BY FAR for the next gen consoles


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2025439 said:


> If any of you have a PS4 or XBone, get Metal Gear Solid The Phantom Pain.
> 
> EXACTLY like playing a movie. Best graphics and gameplay BY FAR for the next gen consoles


Might have to now...have played all of the MGS games and loved them.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2025417 said:


> We always all try for a doe just incase


This......we always see ONE buck.
I hunt the fields that had the moose in it last year. 
Lady had to stop the combine to let it wander out of the way.
Died before the deer season started. If I remember right.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2025434 said:


> It's pretty close to being as big of a story as Tiger Woods cheating. Carmelo is one of the most popular players in the NBA.


Whats the nba?


----------



## qualitycut

Pouring out........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

This guy on catch a contractor from a few weeks ago is an idiot. Doesn't know how many 8ths are in an inch. Doesn't know how many 32nds are in an inch either


----------



## Doughboy12

Light show and sprinkles here attm.


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2025445 said:


> This guy on catch a contractor from a few weeks ago is an idiot. Doesn't know how many 8ths are in an inch. Doesn't know how many 32nds are in an inch either


What's an inch? :waving:


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2025370 said:


> It was sunny 5 minutes ago getting very dark fast.


Looks like that pond needs an aerator or fountain...


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2025408 said:


> The new building is well on its way.


Another government job, another new building huh?


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2025442 said:


> Whats the nba?


Hahahaha, this....


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2025445 said:


> This guy on catch a contractor from a few weeks ago is an idiot. Doesn't know how many 8ths are in an inch. Doesn't know how many 32nds are in an inch either


That one was hilarious!


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;2025201 said:


> Anyone need a basically new Ultra Mount (mount only, no receivers) for a 88-98 Chevy/GMC?


how much..........


----------



## banonea

albhb3;2025338 said:


> gas was 2.16 in andover


2.15 here........


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2025358 said:


> Thunder to the north of me.


raining here now


----------



## qualitycut

This rain is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2025456 said:


> This rain is getting ridiculous.


You have a track machine. Also Sano just hit a homer!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Holy Jesus this game is intense. Between the awesome graphics and the cut scenes, it can send chills down your spine.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2025459 said:


> Holy Jesus this game is intense. Between the awesome graphics and the cut scenes, it can send chills down your spine.


You sure your not watching skinimax


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2025460 said:


> You sure your not watching skinimax


Not now, past my bedtime.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ain't nothing on anyways.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2025462 said:


> Ain't nothing on anyways.


I have been stuck on going between highway thru hell and dugs inc. Between the two there on all night it will keep me up I'm sure


----------



## Polarismalibu

Nicole Curtis from rehab addict Got robbed in Detroit.


----------



## CityGuy

62° with light rain


----------



## SnowGuy73

62° light rain, light breeze.


----------



## CityGuy

60° misty light rain


----------



## SnowGuy73

Not much wind today either...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Everything is soaked.


----------



## skorum03

Still raining. I guess we'll start at noon


----------



## SnowGuy73

Still dripping here too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

About .25" here.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;2025482 said:


> Still dripping here too.


Cafe this wet grass!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Will be using the blower alot today as wet as it is


----------



## CityGuy

Done raining out here.


----------



## TKLAWN

NorthernProServ;2025486 said:


> Cafe this wet grass!


People tell me it's better than skipping stuff, I tell them to cafe off!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

2 hour late start here. Going to push off what we did last Wednesday, to straight to Thursday/Friday. Hope everything dries out tomorrow and hit the Wednesday list.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2025491 said:


> 2 hour late start here. Going to push off what we did last Wednesday, to straight to Thursday/Friday. Hope everything dries out tomorrow and hit the Wednesday list.


Wouldn't the Thursday friday stuff be shorter than Wednesday's stuff?


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;2025494 said:


> Wouldn't the Thursday friday stuff be shorter than Wednesday's stuff?


Do the shorter stuff when wet, come back to longer stuff when dry.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Raining here again


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2025491 said:


> 2 hour late start here. Going to push off what we did last Wednesday, to straight to Thursday/Friday. Hope everything dries out tomorrow and hit the Wednesday list.


Wait, what?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sss cvi 13 and 13 savage.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;2025497 said:


> Do the shorter stuff when wet, come back to longer stuff when dry.


What he said........ Plus our Friday list is mostly parks for Wyoming. Nonirrigated/nonfertilized.


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;2025497 said:


> Do the shorter stuff when wet, come back to longer stuff when dry.


Yeah that makes sense now... Thumbs Up

Apparently I'm still half asleep...


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2025502 said:


> Sss cvi 13 and 13 savage.


Speaking of... You'd think with this rain that guy would pop in once in awhile and say hi!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2025504 said:


> What he said........ Plus our Friday list is mostly parks for Wyoming. Nonirrigated/nonfertilized.


But,but your new toro


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2025508 said:


> But,but your new toro


I know you're giving me cafe, but also my Wednesday run is down to WBL and they need all the time they can get to get done before the one guy needs to get back for his second job. A 2 hour late start means they are going to have to drive down to WBL a second time tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2025508 said:


> But,but your new toro


My Wright has no problem with wet grass....

Just saying.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ash trees are turning. 

We're coming, we're coming!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2025518 said:


> My Wright has no problem with wet grass....
> 
> Just saying.


Mine does fine until i get to the thick lawns that are absolutely soaked and about 8 inches long.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My problem isn't so much with CUTTING the wet grass, it's the mess it makes and turning the concrete at townhomes green when clumps fall off.

Guys are told to NEVER drive on concrete unless absolutely necessary, but anyone with employees knows how that goes.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Mmmm sausage egg and cheese mcgriddle


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2025523 said:


> Mine does fine until i get to the thick lawns that are absolutely soaked and about 8 inches long.


Been mowing them all season. Go slow, sharpen blades, clean under your deck.

Only thing that gets me is that normally we don't have to deal with it this time of year.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2025524 said:


> My problem isn't so much with CUTTING the wet grass, it's the mess it makes and turning the concrete at townhomes green when clumps fall off.
> 
> Guys are told to NEVER drive on concrete unless absolutely necessary, but anyone with employees knows how that goes.


This, this, this!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2025527 said:


> Been mowing them all season. Go slow, sharpen blades, clean under your deck.
> 
> Only thing that gets me is that normally we don't have to deal with it this time of year.


Normally it's not the whole season either. Th e new baffle they put on one of the Exmark really flings the grass. Must be 5 passes wide


----------



## CityGuy

Sunny and nice out here now.


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;2025452 said:


> how much..........


Not sure yet. I'll have to look and see how much they are new. Guessing they are $550 new so probably $300.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2025527 said:


> Been mowing them all season. Go slow, sharpen blades, clean under your deck.
> 
> Only thing that gets me is that normally we don't have to deal with it this time of year.


Right, this...


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2025536 said:


> Normally it's not the whole season either. Th e new baffle they put on one of the Exmark really flings the grass. Must be 5 passes wide


Also this... Was that the one they had at the expo at the whatever it's called now farm supply?


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2025526 said:


> Mmmm sausage egg and cheese mcgriddle


Best thing on the menu....


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2025526 said:


> Mmmm sausage egg and cheese mcgriddle


Just had the same, you ever call my dad?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2025536 said:


> Normally it's not the whole season either. Th e new baffle they put on one of the Exmark really flings the grass. Must be 5 passes wide


I would die if mine shot that far. Mine shoots about 2-3 wide and when the grass is rhis long in the tight areas gets everywhere i dont want it to


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2025547 said:


> I would die if mine shot that far. Mine shoots about 2-3 wide and when the grass is rhis long in the tight areas gets everywhere i dont want it to


That's why they make OCD


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2025550 said:


> That's why they make OCD


This!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2025545 said:


> Just had the same, you ever call my dad?


No (sighs)


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2025542 said:


> Also this... Was that the one they had at the expo at the whatever it's called now farm supply?


It could be. It's after market made by the Exmark dealer in Albert Lea , and sold through other dealers. It's about 50-60


----------



## Doughboy12

Nicole Curtis...4 month old...wait what?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sun is out, got breezy.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2025553 said:


> It could be. It's after market made by the Exmark dealer in Albert Lea , and sold through other dealers. It's about 50-60


Yeah that sounds like the one... Might have to try one


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;2025544 said:


> Best thing on the menu....


Mmmmmm sausage egg and cheese biscuit.


----------



## CityGuy

Anybody here fished a lake called Enemy Swim Lake in SD?


----------



## CityGuy

Hey Green what time are you delivering tomorrow?


----------



## CityGuy

Wow another sicko in this world

http://minnesota.cbslocal.com/2015/...e-teacher-admits-to-touching-kissing-student/


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2025571 said:


> Hey Green what time are you delivering tomorrow?


4-11 but I am only in the city of Waverly


----------



## NorthernProServ

Sure turned into a nice day.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Dot is all over 94 in Minneapolis north side


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;2025582 said:


> Sure turned into a nice day.


Too warm.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2025582 said:


> Sure turned into a nice day.


Im sweating. ........ ick


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sun is too warm!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2025580 said:


> 4-11 but I am only in the city of Waverly


So no spit in my pizza?


----------



## CityGuy

Nice cool breeze. Partly cloudy.


----------



## qualitycut

Cb can't find your number need a irrigation bid in edina. Call or text me


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2025599 said:


> Cb can't find your number need a irrigation bid in edina. Call or text me


Will do...


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2025597 said:


> So no spit in my pizza?


Not from me


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2025592 said:


> Im sweating. ........ ick


Maybe I'm not working hard enough :/


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;2025595 said:


> Sun is too warm!


This!!......


----------



## Bill1090

Elite series is coming back to La Crosse next year September 8-11th. That should be an interesting tournament.


----------



## TKLAWN

All the negativity in this town sucks!


----------



## Bill1090

Nice breeze now.


----------



## qualitycut

So hes looking to have someone take it over on the 1st of October. My thing is they are all monthly payments spread out so i get stuck with cleanups as well as mowing for the month. Negotiate some off the price?

Anyone who doesnt sign up for sbow we are deducting as well as any one who doesnt sign up next year for lawn gets deducted 

Monthly lawn is 7527

Snow 
Snow up front is 3135
Monthlys of 4581
Per times 700


----------



## CityGuy

Cleansed out my bee traps last night with around 500 yellow jackets. Reset 5hem and they are full again today. I guess I'm doing my part in killing off the population.


----------



## Camden

Any of you guys want to fill a vacated Fantasy Football slot? We just had someone say that they're not playing but they've already got a team.

Totally free but still somewhat competitive. 

Here would be your starting roster:

QB	Carson Palmer, Ari QB	
RB	Adrian Peterson, Min RB	
RB	Lamar Miller, Mia RB	
WR	Emmanuel Sanders, Den WR 
WR	Andre Johnson, Ind WR	Draft
TE	Zach Ertz, Phi TE 
FLEX	Giovani Bernard, Cin RB	
D/ST	Chiefs D/ST D/ST	
K	Justin Tucker, Bal 
Bench	Shane Vereen, NYG RB	
Bench	DeVante Parker, Mia WR 
Bench	David Johnson, Ari RB 
Bench	Terrance West, Ten RB
Bench	Jeremy Langford, Chi RB	
Bench	Bilal Powell, NYJ RB
Bench	Heath Miller, Pit TE


----------



## SnowGuy73

Beautiful night out.


----------



## albhb3

I'm so picking up that house in greenwood when nobody else bids on it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sold my snowblowers, guy got a hell of a deal. Now to move these other two trucks and a plow or two.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2025627 said:


> Any of you guys want to fill a vacated Fantasy Football slot? We just had someone say that they're not playing but they've already got a team.
> 
> Totally free but still somewhat competitive.
> 
> Here would be your starting roster:
> 
> QB	Carson Palmer, Ari QB
> RB	Adrian Peterson, Min RB
> RB	Lamar Miller, Mia RB
> WR	Emmanuel Sanders, Den WR
> WR	Andre Johnson, Ind WR	Draft
> TE	Zach Ertz, Phi TE
> FLEX	Giovani Bernard, Cin RB
> D/ST	Chiefs D/ST D/ST
> K	Justin Tucker, Bal
> Bench	Shane Vereen, NYG RB
> Bench	DeVante Parker, Mia WR
> Bench	David Johnson, Ari RB
> Bench	Terrance West, Ten RB
> Bench	Jeremy Langford, Chi RB
> Bench	Bilal Powell, NYJ RB
> Bench	Heath Miller, Pit TE


What's the buy in?


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2025627 said:


> Any of you guys want to fill a vacated Fantasy Football slot? We just had someone say that they're not playing but they've already got a team.
> 
> Totally free but still somewhat competitive.
> 
> Here would be your starting roster:
> 
> QB	Carson Palmer, Ari QB
> RB	Adrian Peterson, Min RB
> RB	Lamar Miller, Mia RB
> WR	Emmanuel Sanders, Den WR
> WR	Andre Johnson, Ind WR	Draft
> TE	Zach Ertz, Phi TE
> FLEX	Giovani Bernard, Cin RB
> D/ST	Chiefs D/ST D/ST
> K	Justin Tucker, Bal
> Bench	Shane Vereen, NYG RB
> Bench	DeVante Parker, Mia WR
> Bench	David Johnson, Ari RB
> Bench	Terrance West, Ten RB
> Bench	Jeremy Langford, Chi RB
> Bench	Bilal Powell, NYJ RB
> Bench	Heath Miller, Pit TE


I will if no one does.


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;2025627 said:


> Any of you guys want to fill a vacated Fantasy Football slot? We just had someone say that they're not playing but they've already got a team.
> 
> Totally free but still somewhat competitive.
> 
> Here would be your starting roster:
> 
> QB	Carson Palmer, Ari QB
> RB	Adrian Peterson, Min RB
> RB	Lamar Miller, Mia RB
> WR	Emmanuel Sanders, Den WR
> WR	Andre Johnson, Ind WR	Draft
> TE	Zach Ertz, Phi TE
> FLEX	Giovani Bernard, Cin RB
> D/ST	Chiefs D/ST D/ST
> K	Justin Tucker, Bal
> Bench	Shane Vereen, NYG RB
> Bench	DeVante Parker, Mia WR
> Bench	David Johnson, Ari RB
> Bench	Terrance West, Ten RB
> Bench	Jeremy Langford, Chi RB
> Bench	Bilal Powell, NYJ RB
> Bench	Heath Miller, Pit TE


I would try it can't be any different than hockey

Speak of which you guys wanna do a fantasy hockey this year? Free or small fun wager?


----------



## TKLAWN

Camden;2025627 said:


> Any of you guys want to fill a vacated Fantasy Football slot? We just had someone say that they're not playing but they've already got a team.
> 
> Totally free but still somewhat competitive.
> 
> Here would be your starting roster:
> 
> QB	Carson Palmer, Ari QB
> RB	Adrian Peterson, Min RB
> RB	Lamar Miller, Mia RB
> WR	Emmanuel Sanders, Den WR
> WR	Andre Johnson, Ind WR	Draft
> TE	Zach Ertz, Phi TE
> FLEX	Giovani Bernard, Cin RB
> D/ST	Chiefs D/ST D/ST
> K	Justin Tucker, Bal
> Bench	Shane Vereen, NYG RB
> Bench	DeVante Parker, Mia WR
> Bench	David Johnson, Ari RB
> Bench	Terrance West, Ten RB
> Bench	Jeremy Langford, Chi RB
> Bench	Bilal Powell, NYJ RB
> Bench	Heath Miller, Pit TE


I see why he quit.
Pretty garbage team'


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The Exmark I'm keeping has the same engine as this Toro, Kawi FX801.

When I bought the Exmark, it was rated at 27 hp, now it's a 25.5 hp.

My Exmark doesn't seem to have less power.


----------



## Doughboy12

Just went to Gander Mountain cause I forgot to do it online like Quality said he would... Felt like I was at Walmart for more reasons than I care to count.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2025657 said:


> The Exmark I'm keeping has the same engine as this Toro, Kawi FX801.
> 
> When I bought the Exmark, it was rated at 27 hp, now it's a 25.5 hp.
> 
> My Exmark doesn't seem to have less power.


27>25.5 :waving:


----------



## unit28

Next weekend I won't be 
sitting in a treestand


----------



## TKLAWN

Doughboy12;2025661 said:


> 27>25.5 :waving:


Essentially yes.
New manufacturer requirements are within 5% accuracy.
Old requirements were 20%

Same fx motor


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;2025660 said:


> Just went to Gander Mountain cause I forgot to do it online like Quality said he would... Felt like I was at Walmart for more reasons than I care to count.


Gander is basically a glorified clothing store.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2025666 said:


> Gander is basically a glorified clothing store.


This............


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;2025666 said:


> Gander is basically a glorified clothing store.


Agreed, that place sucks.


----------



## SnowGuy73

St Paul division of the atf is at full throttle.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2025657 said:


> The Exmark I'm keeping has the same engine as this Toro, Kawi FX801.
> 
> When I bought the Exmark, it was rated at 27 hp, now it's a 25.5 hp.
> 
> My Exmark doesn't seem to have less power.


Same as our 2100's


----------



## skorum03

unit28;2025664 said:


> Next weekend I won't be
> sitting in a treestand


Neither will I. I usually wait until early October anyways. But since it's going to be in the 40s on Saturday morning I might go sit. Never know what might walk by


----------



## unit28

Academy
Cheaper than Dirt
Bass Pro
Glen's army navy

Couple my faves. ....


----------



## unit28

skorum03;2025674 said:


> Neither will I. I usually wait until early October anyways. But since it's going to be in the 40s on Saturday morning I might go sit. Never know what might walk by


This might be another reason not to
be sitting up in a tree

Next weekend......wind, rain possible per a couple models attm

Good thing is less mosquito bites if it's windy


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;2025670 said:


> Agreed, that place sucks.


It is better than Dick's though.


----------



## Bill1090

unit28;2025664 said:


> Next weekend I won't be
> sitting in a treestand


Too hot??......


----------



## unit28

Bill1090;2025679 said:


> It is better than Dick's though.


thats a nice expensive store for camping stuff


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;2025671 said:


> St Paul division of the atf is at full throttle.


Gate crashers in hand?


----------



## skorum03

unit28;2025677 said:


> This might be another reason not to
> be sitting up in a tree
> 
> Next weekend......wind, rain possible per a couple models attm
> 
> Good thing is less mosquito bites if it's windy


I just don't like sweating by the time I climb into the tree. I just generally think it's too warm this time of year.


----------



## Bill1090

unit28;2025681 said:


> thats a nice expensive store for camping stuff


Don't forget tennis and golf!


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;2025671 said:


> St Paul division of the atf is at full throttle.


Interesting. ....


----------



## unit28

skorum03;2025683 said:


> I just don't like sweating by the time I climb into the tree. I just generally think it's too warm this time of year.


On the other hand
first time I hunted Minnesota gun opener 12 years ago

Was in Marcell, and it was 10 below
Only had my gear from TX, me and my son bout froze to death


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2025671 said:


> St Paul division of the atf is at full throttle.


Hmmm I believe I said that they would investigate.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well I'm finishing a project in the morning and I'm free if anyone needs help with anything. I haven't booked anything not having my guys.


----------



## skorum03

unit28;2025691 said:


> On the other hand
> first time I hunted Minnesota gun opener 12 years ago
> 
> Was in Marcell, and it was 10 below
> Only had my gear from TX, me and my son bout froze to death


and then there is this side of hunting too, although gun hunting is November, so at that point weather wise, all bets are off


----------



## qualitycut

I can't stand the pats, the announcers dounded like they wanted brady in somewhere he shouldn't be.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2025715 said:


> I can't stand the pats, the announcers dounded like they wanted brady in somewhere he shouldn't be.


That game got me 37 points already this week on my fantasy team


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2025716 said:


> That game got me 37 points already this week on my fantasy team


Im so anti pats i wouldnt take anybon my fantasy team, i just cant cheer for them.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2025717 said:


> Im so anti pats i wouldnt take anybon my fantasy team, i just cant cheer for them.


It was all Antonio brown. Makes it even better cuz I don't like the pats ether


----------



## CityGuy

Call number 2 of the morning. Going to be a long day.


----------



## CityGuy

48° clear light breeze


----------



## CityGuy

Alicia Lewis is looking good this morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

50° breezy, few clouds.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Heavy dew..


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2025732 said:


> Heavy dew..


Like always. Doesn't dry out til about 1pm. And idiots are still running irregation


----------



## TKLAWN

CityGuy;2025727 said:


> Call number 2 of the morning. Going to be a long day.


I thourghly enjoy the minute by minute updates of your day. Thanks for that


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2025734 said:


> I thourghly enjoy the minute by minute updates of your day. Thanks for that


And there's alot of them, cause he has so many long days.


----------



## Camden

My phone says it's 37...that can't be right, can it???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2025736 said:


> My phone says it's 37...that can't be right, can it???


43°F here. So yeah.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;2025736 said:


> My phone says it's 37...that can't be right, can it???


Lucky.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Brickman showed 44° tonight. 

80something for next week.


----------



## Bill1090

42*

Foggy.


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;2025740 said:


> Lucky.......


This. Almost ice making weather!


----------



## CityGuy

Sven said that 1 of every 3 el nino do the opposite of what they are supposed to. Guess we will wait and see.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Lotta snowmobile stuff in town already this morning.


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;2025736 said:


> My phone says it's 37...that can't be right, can it???


Put it in the oven and warm it up


----------



## SnowGuy73

Damn bees already.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cityguy;2025745 said:


> sven said that 1 of every 3 el nino do the opposite of what they are supposed to. Guess we will wait and see.


c y a........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Showing 47° in Eden prairie.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2025752 said:


> Damn bees already.


I'm doing my best to catch them all. Thumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2025753 said:


> c y a........


True............


----------



## qualitycut

I have not noticed any extra bee's even after hearing about them, i have noticed less actually. I have a few people with alple trees and when i get to the next place i usually have bees all over the mower and trailer. Bot this week though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Some dealers need to realize they aren't going to sell me something when I tell them I'm not going to buy something.

Different Ferris dealer is trying to sell me a 3200 AFTER I told him everything I've gone through after showing him pics. 

Had to finally just walk out.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2025766 said:


> Some dealers need to realize they aren't going to sell me something when I tell them I'm not going to buy something.
> 
> Different Ferris dealer is trying to sell me a 3200 AFTER I told him everything I've gone through after showing him pics.
> 
> Had to finally just walk out.


Why were you in there?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2025769 said:


> Why were you in there?


Need a choke cable for my 3100 and was in WBL.


----------



## skorum03

Well, just finished up for the week, now off to golf. 11:40 tee time at Troy Burne


----------



## Polarismalibu

skorum03;2025787 said:


> Well, just finished up for the week, now off to golf. 11:40 tee time at Troy Burne


We're heading off at 1 at pheasant acres


----------



## ryde307

skorum03;2025787 said:


> Well, just finished up for the week, now off to golf. 11:40 tee time at Troy Burne


Nice one of my favorite in the metro. Or close anyways. Stay out of the sand.


----------



## CityGuy

Kids Dr appointment done and she is at daycare. Now to get my lawn mowed or bailed one of the two.


----------



## ryde307

If everyone else is doing it Im going to play this afternoon also. Anyone want to play around the SW Metro?


----------



## mnlefty

Culver's... hangover lunch.


----------



## skorum03

ryde307;2025791 said:


> Nice one of my favorite in the metro. Or close anyways. Stay out of the sand.


I'll do my best. Tough course, but beautiful.


----------



## albhb3

yep new dot med card got felt up again


----------



## Doughboy12

ryde307;2025793 said:


> If everyone else is doing it Im going to play this afternoon also. Anyone want to play around the SW Metro?


I only have time for 9... and has to be close to home.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Wow 3 calls for blowouts and 2 for plowing .......must be the weather


----------



## qualitycut

Ch 4 chopper flying over our job in eagen.


----------



## qualitycut

Think im calling ot a day and try and get a tee time


----------



## CityGuy

Had to double cut. Bagged on second cut. Filled my truck pretty full of clippings.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Absolutely perfect day today.


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;2025840 said:


> Absolutely perfect day today.


I wouldn't mind 10* cooler.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;2025842 said:


> I wouldn't mind 10* cooler.


Or this....


----------



## albhb3

it should be mighty cold by about 4am time to kill some birds


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2025843 said:


> Or this....


Or cold and snow.


----------



## qualitycut

Parents neighbour's lawn guy is parked on my parents blvd wtf


----------



## qualitycut

Same lady wouldn't let my buddy park and drag trees to her drive way


----------



## qualitycut

Hes a hack low baller to im going back


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2025848 said:


> Hes a hack low baller to im going back


Fight! Fight! Fight! Fight!


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2025849 said:


> Fight! Fight! Fight! Fight!


H e was gone, his whole truck and trailer was in the yard


----------



## qualitycut




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Go ask neighbor lady for his number. Tell her he put ruts in their yard.


----------



## unit28

Omg........

LOOK at nws advisories.....


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;2025872 said:


> Omg........
> 
> LOOK at nws advisories.....


Frost from Hinckley north and east into Wisconsin


----------



## Bill1090

unit28;2025872 said:


> Omg........
> 
> LOOK at nws advisories.....


YEAH BABY! There's gonna be some big deer hitting the dirt tomorrow!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Would anyone be interested in a older lazer z 60" with a ultra vac


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2025888 said:


> Would anyone be interested in a older lazer z 60" with a ultra vac


Depends on what you mean by older


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Wow. Got approved for 0% for 72 months on a f550 dump and plow. 2015


----------



## NorthernProServ

jimslawnsnow;2025890 said:


> Wow. Got approved for 0% for 72 months on a f550 dump and plow. 2015


would like sweet with a 10' DXT......saw one at the fair...huge.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2025889 said:


> Depends on what you mean by older


I think it's a 04, motor was gone threw last summer maybe 4-6 hours on it sense. I just never use it


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;2025891 said:


> would like sweet with a 10' DXT......saw one at the fair...huge.


It'll have a 9'2 SS dxt. Not quite 10'


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2025890 said:


> Wow. Got approved for 0% for 72 months on a f550 dump and plow. 2015


2wd?? Or do they make those 4wd? How much does that list for?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2025895 said:


> 2wd?? Or do they make those 4wd? How much does that list for?


48,260 list. Not what I paid though. That's chassis only price


----------



## CityGuy

http://www.statter911.com/2015/09/1...-in-plot-to-bomb-kansas-city-911-stair-climb/

They should skip the trial and fry this guy. Show the terrorists we mean bussiness.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Done. 

Beer time!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2025901 said:


> Done.
> 
> Beer time!


Wow. Long day for you.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2025903 said:


> Wow. Long day for you.


31 left for Monday and round 5 is done!


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;2025898 said:


> http://www.statter911.com/2015/09/1...-in-plot-to-bomb-kansas-city-911-stair-climb/
> 
> They should skip the trial and fry this guy. Show the terrorists we mean bussiness.


hell theres a guy at interstate truck driving school in ssp whos on the no fly list and is being watched by the govt....he's known to be straight outta the isis training camps in Syria....


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;2025906 said:


> hell theres a guy at interstate truck driving school in ssp whos on the no fly list and is being watched by the govt....he's known to be straight outta the isis training camps in Syria....


Wow. Did not know that. We really need to change the laws in this country.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2025895 said:


> 2wd?? Or do they make those 4wd? How much does that list for?


Somehow I missed the 2wd question. It's 4wd


----------



## CityGuy

Watching some of the 9/11 tv shows. Some of this footage is unreal.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2025852 said:


>


Wtf....!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2025918 said:


> Watching some of the 9/11 tv shows. Some of this footage is unreal.


Sure is. Crazy story's too


----------



## Polarismalibu

I also have a 36" lesco I might get rid of too


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2025923 said:


> I also have a 36" lesco I might get rid of too


How much on both?


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;2025918 said:


> Watching some of the 9/11 tv shows. Some of this footage is unreal.


I think it should be required of all High school kids to watch the footage. I guarantee the average kid doesn't know anything about what happened just a mere 14 years ago.

I can't help but to watch it every year and let's just say that I feel about every emotion possible.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;2025927 said:


> I think it should be required of all High school kids to watch the footage. I guarantee the average kid doesn't know anything about what happened just a mere 14 years ago.
> 
> I can't help but to watch it every year and let's just say that I feel about every emotion possible.


This. I agree.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;2025927 said:


> I think it should be required of all High school kids to watch the footage. I guarantee the average kid doesn't know anything about what happened just a mere 14 years ago.
> 
> I can't help but to watch it every year and let's just say that I feel about every emotion possible.


I know the wife teaches it in her AP classes. I'm not sure that they understand or comprehend the signifigance of the videos or what it has done to change america.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2025924 said:


> How much on both?


$3500 for the exmark with the big ultra vac and rake. Rear tires could be replaced next year. Fronts are solid.

$1000 for the lesco with the sulky $800 without.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;2025927 said:


> I think it should be required of all High school kids to watch the footage. I guarantee the average kid doesn't know anything about what happened just a mere 14 years ago.
> 
> I can't help but to watch it every year and let's just say that I feel about every emotion possible.


I agree. I was watching one the other night and said something about it to a buddy and he seemed confused almost


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2025927 said:


> I think it should be required of all High school kids to watch the footage. I guarantee the average kid doesn't know anything about what happened just a mere 14 years ago.
> 
> I can't help but to watch it every year and let's just say that I feel about every emotion possible.


I absolutely 100% agree... I was in High School at the time... Talk about a History lesson...


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2025957 said:


> I absolutely 100% agree... I was in High School at the time... Talk about a History lesson...


I think I was in 4th grade


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My wife was pregnant with our oldest. We were supposed to fly to Germany on September 22 for 3 weeks.

We ate the airfare and stayed home. 

Some of you guys are young.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2025962 said:


> My wife was pregnant with our oldest. We were supposed to fly to Germany on September 22 for 3 weeks.
> 
> We ate the airfare and stayed home.
> 
> Some of you guys are young.


I would have done the same thing. In reality the weeks and months after were probably the safest time to fly


----------



## Polarismalibu

I guess someone that was supposed to fly one of the plans was trying to learn here in Egan on the simulators but got arrested by the fbi on a immigration charge. 

That's one thing I never knew


----------



## skorum03

Polarismalibu;2025958 said:


> I think I was in 4th grade


I was either 2nd or 3rd grade, I remember watching the whole thing live while eating breakfast. I'll never forget it.


----------



## Drakeslayer

I was driving a truck full of logs out to Eklunds listening to it on the radio. Noticing there were no more planes in the air.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I was at work. This was before I started lawn care. I remember hearing something on the radio about planes on my ton work. Didn't think much of it. The radio was on all day but we were busy and made too much noise to hear and pay attention. Sometime during the day the radio got turned off. My Co worker and I came to the office for luch. We were talking about how a perfect day it was out. Light breeze and no clouds what so ever. He noticed the radio was off so he turned it on. We were both like wtf? We stayed on lunch for probably way too long. I remember on my way home listing about it and wondered why so many people were lined up at the gas pumps. I waited 2 hours for gas and 5 per gallon. I think I only could get 10 or 15 gallons. Cash only and you had to show them the cash before hand. It was shocking. I also remember the grocery store shelves being nearly empty. I didn't go anywhere but work for a couple weeks after


----------



## SnowGuy73

45° calm, few clouds.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Heavy dew..


----------



## Bill1090

35*

Calm and clear.


----------



## CityGuy

42° clear and calm


----------



## Camden

36 here....nuts!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;2025985 said:


> 36 here....nuts!!!!


Lucky!.....


----------



## Camden

34 now!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

42 calm,clear and very heavy dew. We didn't mow a dry lawn all day yesterday


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2025957 said:


> I absolutely 100% agree... I was in High School at the time... Talk about a History lesson...


I was siding a house in fridley. 
One month later I flew to London. I was nervous and when we landed they asked me a million questions. Long story but I had two guys with mp5's standing real close behind me.
I did get in and had a blast for the next 10 days


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Probably a good year to sell @ HayDays. Lots of empty snowmobile trailers around town. With the economy rebounding, all the guys that had to dump sleds to make house/truck payments are looking to get back in.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;2025958 said:


> I think I was in 4th grade


I Was sitting in 7th grade history class when it happen. Also remember no planes after that flying, just fighter jets going around


----------



## CityGuy

God you guys are young. I was working already during 9/11 doing irrigation. I remember being called on the phone to staff the fire station for what was considered a credible threat of the IDS tower.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm so sick of the dew in the mornings, I've stopped drinking Mountain Dew.

I'd rather have it raining. People wouldn't be wondering why you're running behind then. No one pays attention to the dew.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2026002 said:


> I'm so sick of the dew in the mornings, I've stopped drinking Mountain Dew.
> 
> I'd rather have it raining. People wouldn't be wondering why you're running behind then. No one pays attention to the dew.


we are going to start mowing later in the day and do odd ball stuff in the morning. its just not productive to start at 8 anymore


----------



## qualitycut

My dad stopped and swapped trucks with me, needed a oil change. I love these new f150s


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2026016 said:


> My dad stopped and swapped trucks with me, needed a oil change. I love these new f150s


I drove a eco boost last night they are quick trucks


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2026016 said:


> My dad stopped and swapped trucks with me, needed a oil change. I love these new f150s


I can't stand them. Just so many small things I don't like about it. Probably because I'm not used to them


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2026030 said:


> I can't stand them. Just so many small things I don't like about it. Probably because I'm not used to them


It's a small version of a 1 ton with more options


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2026034 said:


> It's a small version of a 1 ton with more options


I don't like the body, the shifter spot bugs me. Just small things from not being used to them I'm sure


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2026034 said:


> It's a small version of a 1 ton with more options


cant beat close to 20 mpg city either, they seem pretty nice a guy at work has a new one...

side note jville state gonna upset #6auburn??? I could throw the rock that bad my god


----------



## CityGuy

So the bank just called and asked if they should press charges against the person that got my card number. Some body in Florida. Told them yes. Sounded like a computer hacker type person.


----------



## unit28

Let's go purple


----------



## CityGuy

Gophers are looking blah today.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2026062 said:


> Gophers are looking blah today.


Kinda like this thread


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2026067 said:


> Kinda like this thread


Yup.
Peolple must be working and catching up.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2026046 said:


> So the bank just called and asked if they should press charges against the person that got my card number. Some body in Florida. Told them yes. Sounded like a computer hacker type person.


Seems weird they would ask you when they are the ones who had to cover the money taken.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;2026081 said:


> Seems weird they would ask you when they are the ones who had to cover the money taken.


I think it more had to do with verifing the fraudulant charges.


----------



## albhb3

you gotta be bleeping me

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world...or-extreme-weather/ar-AAednnE?ocid=spartandhp


----------



## CityGuy

Sitting at the station for a garage fire on Delano.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Nice to know the Gophers are still the typical MN team.


----------



## CityGuy

Gophers win.


----------



## Drakeslayer




----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;2026108 said:


>


95.9¢ Diesel ......Yes Please.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Drakeslayer;2026108 said:


>


I wish, unless that $95.9


----------



## Ranger620

Drakeslayer;2026108 said:


>


I bet thats Venezuela or maybe Saudi and that price is per liter


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2026104 said:


> Nice to know the Gophers are still the typical MN team.


Brick by Brick baby.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;2026121 said:


> I bet thats Venezuela or maybe Saudi and that price is per liter


I'm guessing Canada.


----------



## albhb3

TKLAWN;2026122 said:


> Brick by Brick baby.....


just loose baby... killie will be gone in 3 years :salute:


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;2026125 said:


> I'm guessing Canada.


Forgot Canada sells by liters so I'd probably agree with you


----------



## TKLAWN

albhb3;2026126 said:


> just loose baby... killie will be gone in 3 years :salute:


Yeah, yeah take your negativity back to WI...


----------



## NorthernProServ

I was hoping to have a slightly more productive day then what went down.

Pump on the fert tank died, was going to finish spraying the few commercials we had left but ended up trying to chase down parts to be up and running Monday morning.

The enclosed trailer blew a tire.....Thing is they only have about 500 miles on them at MOST.

They are load range C, When I checked the other ones they had 75-77 PSI in them...when they installed them they must of been thing they were D to air them that high. 

Think this would be enough to cause it to blow being 15 psi over or maybe a defect in the rubber that made it weak...or a combo of both?


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2026125 said:


> I'm guessing Canada.


This.......


----------



## Bill1090

Great start to the season. Saw 2 shooters. Unfortunately they were in the brush and 40 yds.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Anyone looking for some work in Rogers or Fridley area this winter


----------



## unit28

unit28;2025132 said:


> 9-9-15 #166396
> Barro line will be near Millacs
> 
> Around 16th- 19th even colder here but that's wishful thinking
> By then it'll be east and possible snow NW wi?


this mornings GFS moved the Colder Temps 
to WI by then......attm


----------



## CityGuy

50° few clouds light breeze


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Last year on this day it was 33°


----------



## SnowGuy73

49° clear, light breeze.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Moderate dew.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;2026160 said:


> Anyone looking for some work in Rogers or Fridley area this winter


Commercial?


----------



## CityGuy

Man Wal-Mart was a zoo this morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2026223 said:


> Man Wal-Mart was a zoo this morning.


It'll be that way when school is back in session and families cram errand running into the weekends.


----------



## qualitycut

Didn't realize the vikes game is ay 9 something tomorrow night.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2026229 said:


> Didn't realize the vikes game is ay 9 something tomorrow night.


7pm start in San Fran. Terrible season opener in my opinion.


----------



## CityGuy

2 loafs of banana bread are in the oven. Now onto oatmeal raisen and sugar cookies.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2026223 said:


> Man Wal-Mart was a zoo this morning.


You'll need to start going during the week oe very early on the weekend


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2026231 said:


> 2 loafs of banana bread are in the oven. Now onto oatmeal raisen and sugar cookies.


Mr.mom?........

Or whipped?


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;2026230 said:


> 7pm start in San Fran. Terrible season opener in my opinion.


Hopefully next year we open at home.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2026230 said:


> 7pm start in San Fran. Terrible season opener in my opinion.


915 start........


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2026233 said:


> Mr.mom?........
> 
> Or whipped?


Nope just enjoy eating both and the wife hates baking.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2026232 said:


> You'll need to start going during the week oe very early on the weekend


We usually go earlier but we were lazy this morning.


----------



## CityGuy

Wow, what ever that stuff was Green have me works great. Took out the weeds big time.


----------



## TKLAWN

Ranger620;2026230 said:


> 7pm start in San Fran. Terrible season opener in my opinion.


Agreed!

Should still be a victory anyway.


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;2026244 said:


> Agreed!
> 
> Should still be a victory anyway.


For sure...


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;2026195 said:


> Commercial?


Yes sir that's all I do


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2026237 said:


> 915 start........


9:15 our time not west coast time correct?


----------



## albhb3

erin Andrews needs to get off drugs yeesh


----------



## banonea

SnowGuy73;2025752 said:


> Damn bees already.


Last three times I've been stung I have swollen up and had pain for about 3 days, think I'm starting to develop an allergy to bee stings never had a problem with it in the past. Good thing I keep an EpiPen in the truck


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2026248 said:


> 9:15 our time not west coast time correct?


Yea...........


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;2026247 said:


> Yes sir that's all I do


Pm me some info if you want.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger or Bano

This is the wall in my garage attic I want to insulate more. I'm thinking the pink Styrofoam glued to it with a pl product.

Any thoughts?


----------



## unit28

Purple won yesterday 

wow........
70-7

Go frogs


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2026265 said:


> Ranger or Bano
> 
> This is the wall in my garage attic I want to insulate more. I'm thinking the pink Styrofoam glued to it with a pl product.
> 
> Any thoughts?


I glued the pink stuff to mine


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2026267 said:


> I glued the pink stuff to mine


You have a similar set up if memory serves. Bedroom against garage attic? Interior insulated.


----------



## Drakeslayer

CityGuy;2026269 said:


> You have a similar set up if memory serves. Bedroom against garage attic? Interior insulated.


Did you drill a peep hole?


----------



## CityGuy

Drakeslayer;2026270 said:


> Did you drill a peep hole?


Maybe.........


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;2026265 said:


> Ranger or Bano
> 
> This is the wall in my garage attic I want to insulate more. I'm thinking the pink Styrofoam glued to it with a pl product.
> 
> Any thoughts?


How many sheets do you think you will need?


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;2026274 said:


> How many sheets do you think you will need?


I think 4 Will do it but have to cut them down to 36 x 14 to get them in there plus I'm not sure if it's visible but roof truss and supports are flush to it so I have to cut most to fit anyway.


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;2026276 said:


> I think 4 Will do it but have to cut them down to 36 x 14 to get them in there plus I'm not sure if it's visible but roof truss and supports are flush to it so I have to cut most to fit anyway.


Not in front of my computer so I can't verify numbers but what I would do is get the froth pack from menards and spay foam it. 4 sheets and I think with 2" cost is $50 per sheet. So your at 200. Spend another 150 and get the spray foam. You will b done in 20 minutes do 2 coats and your r-value will be better. No cutting no fuss just spray let sit for 20 minutes then spray again and your done. Sucks spending the other 150 but so much faster.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;2026278 said:


> Not in front of my computer so I can't verify numbers but what I would do is get the froth pack from menards and spay foam it. 4 sheets and I think with 2" cost is $50 per sheet. So your at 200. Spend another 150 and get the spray foam. You will b done in 20 minutes do 2 coats and your r-value will be better. No cutting no fuss just spray let sit for 20 minutes then spray again and your done. Sucks spending the other 150 but so much faster.


Will it stay even without 2x4? I only get about an inch of truss sticking out from wall


----------



## albhb3

good ole jay gotta throw that pick hahahahaha


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2026280 said:


> Will it stay even without 2x4? I only get about an inch of truss sticking out from wall


We did it at my parents it worked great


----------



## CityGuy

The number after the froth pack is the square foot it covers correct?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Beautiful day out!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2026284 said:


> Beautiful day out!


Sure is. Nice to have a cool breeze blowing threw the house


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2026286 said:


> Sure is. Nice to have a cool breeze blowing threw the house


Absolutely...


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2026286 said:


> Sure is. Nice to have a cool breeze blowing threw the house


That it is.


----------



## CityGuy

I can't believe it. I actually have grass growing from seed. This is a first. I usually have the worst luck getting grass seed to grow.


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;2026280 said:


> Will it stay even without 2x4? I only get about an inch of truss sticking out from wall


Polaris already answered most but yes it will stick. Spay it on in layers. Remember it will expand. Just spray it twice even 3 times if you get it thin. The pack will come with two types of tips. A stream tip and a fan tip. Use the fan tip just like spraying paint


----------



## Ranger620

SnowGuy73;2026284 said:


> Beautiful day out!


Been outside all day. Weed whipped for 4 hours mowed a little cant wait to run the dogs tonight. Just a nice day out


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;2026296 said:


> Polaris already answered most but yes it will stick. Spay it on in layers. Remember it will expand. Just spray it twice even 3 times if you get it thin. The pack will come with two types of tips. A stream tip and a fan tip. Use the fan tip just like spraying paint


Ok got it. I think we are going that way.
Do you know what the numbers on the pack mean? Is it the square footage they cover? Also do you know if Menards sells just refill tanks? I looked but the descriptions are all the same.


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;2026299 said:


> Ok got it. I think we are going that way.
> Do you know what the numbers on the pack mean? Is it the square footage they cover? Also do you know if Menards sells just refill tanks? I looked but the descriptions are all the same.


I'd have to look but yes I believe the numbers are the sq foot. Get the smaller pack it has everything you need. I believe they can be refilled too. There a place in Plymouth that may fill them. I'd have to look up the pack number but it like 300-400 for the pack. I have a quarter of a pack left but don't think it says what size on the cans


----------



## SnowGuy73

Pickle must be bottle feeding now.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like the cool weather is having a good effect on the crabgrass.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2026311 said:


> Looks like the cool weather is having a good effect on the crabgrass.


Some of our çrappy lawns (most, parks and schools) have REALLY slowed in the last week.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2026312 said:


> Some of our çrappy lawns (most, parks and schools) have REALLY slowed in the last week.


Not ours, except ones that are not treated by us


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2026312 said:


> Some of our çrappy lawns (most, parks and schools) have REALLY slowed in the last week.


My back yard grew about 3" again.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Leah is looking good today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sun is too warm...


----------



## qualitycut

Ive been inside all day, nice thing about working outside all week. I dont feel bad about it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2026321 said:


> Ive been inside all day, nice thing about working outside all week. I dont feel bad about it.


Same, agreed.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;2026320 said:


> Sun is too warm...


This......


----------



## albhb3

well the 1st week in the north is off to a great start, I'm sure minny wont disappoint under the big lights


----------



## CityGuy

Jamie Hersh is leaving FSN I guess.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2026324 said:


> This......


How's your hangover?


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;2026332 said:


> Jamie Hersh is leaving FSN I guess.


Heard she was moving to csn


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2026333 said:


> How's your hangover?


No drinking for me I had to provide coverage again at midnight.Thumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2026345 said:


> No drinking for me I had to provide coverage again at midnight.Thumbs Up


Edit I mis read that


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;2026345 said:


> No drinking for me I had to provide coverage again at midnight.Thumbs Up


Where was your main man T-Hose?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hey, all you Nay-Sayers...... My garage door opens and closes with the new garage door opener now installed.

Suck it!!!

Installing an 8'x16' insulated, doubled sided garage door and opener is not easy thing by yourself. Next time it'll be hired out.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2026367 said:


> Hey, all you Nay-Sayers...... My garage door opens and closes with the new garage door opener now installed.
> 
> Suck it!!!
> 
> Installing an 8'x16' insulated, doubled sided garage door and opener is not easy thing by yourself. Next time it'll be hired out.


Think of all the lawns you could have mowed while working on it


----------



## qualitycut

So whens the grass going to slow down?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2026367 said:


> Installing an 8'x16' insulated, doubled sided garage door and opener is not easy thing by yourself. Next time it'll be hired out.


I once got a 28', 5.5" x 14" GluLam beam into my house and up on supports myself once. That's my claim to fame.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2026368 said:


> Think of all the lawns you could have mowed while working on it


I was thinking about it the whole time. It's what kept me working on the garage.


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;2026362 said:


> Where was your main man T-Hose?


Drunk with his life partner


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2026369 said:


> So whens the grass going to slow down?


November....


----------



## Polarismalibu

Cowboys are screwed


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;2026311 said:


> Looks like the cool weather is having a good effect on the crabgrass.


I noticed that too


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2026369 said:


> So whens the grass going to slow down?


December 4th


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2026385 said:


> December 4th


Probably. ....... cafeing stupid.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2026386 said:


> Probably. ....... cafeing stupid.


If the 50% are right you will play gold in December and January. That's what they were toting on the radio on friday. I however won't mind snow. Just landed a contract that pays per push and can't have more than inch on the ground at any given time. Salt every time it's plowed too.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2026389 said:


> If the 50% are right you will play gold in December and January. That's what they were toting on the radio on friday. I however won't mind snow. Just landed a contract that pays per push and can't have more than inch on the ground at any given time. Salt every time it's plowed too.


Play gold? ?????


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2026390 said:


> Play gold? ?????


Play gold? Not following. It's been a long day


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2026391 said:


> Play gold? Not following. It's been a long day


You typed it read tour post


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2026394 said:


> You typed it read tour post


Oops. Playing golf.

Read tour? You have fat fingers too


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Saw a nice 2015 ram 3500 6.4 hemi for 3k today. White 4 door


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2026396 said:


> Saw a nice 2015 ram 3500 6.4 hemi for 3k today. White 4 door


$3,000 eh??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2026396 said:


> Saw a nice 2015 ram 3500 6.4 hemi for 3k today. White 4 door


http://www.jeffbelzer.com/mobile/New-2015-RAM-3500-Tradesman-Lakeville-MN/vd/26707619


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2026398 said:


> $3,000 eh??


Jesus I can't type for cafe today. 35k


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://www.jeffbelzer.com/mobile/New-2015-RAM-3500-Tradesman-Lakeville-MN/vd/26707619


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.jeffbelzer.com/mobile/New-2015-RAM-3500-Tradesman-Lakeville-MN/vd/26707619


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;2026396 said:


> Saw a nice 2015 ram 3500 6.4 hemi for 3k today. White 4 door


For that price I will take 10


----------



## Deershack

It's canning season. Wed, wife and I are pickeling beets and Thur dill pickels. Can't stand the beets but her pickles are the best.


----------



## Drakeslayer

A Few White Fronts this morning.


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2026413 said:


> A Few White Fronts this morning.


What do you do with them all?


----------



## CityGuy

59° clear slight breeze


----------



## CityGuy

Trooper shot and killed on a traffic stop in Kentucky overnight.


----------



## CityGuy

Back to the 80's for a few days. Bring on the cold and snow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

60° breezy, few clouds.


----------



## CityGuy

The breeze this morning has a little bite to it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Brickman says noticeable humidity this week.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Moderate dew..


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2026427 said:


> Brickman says noticeable humidity this week.


Perfect. Grass will grow an inch a day. Last week at a town home we mowed I had to come back for a residential across the street, I noticed the grass looked long. I'm certain it grew at least a 1/2" in 20 hours


----------



## jimslawnsnow

What a crazy night. Dreamt the wife and I were having another baby and dreamt I came on here and was typing gibberish. I would type words, but when posted it was gibberish. Like this: hdud kmhdnfkti fbthfkdkdbdktmtkoir dbd fj


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2026439 said:


> What a crazy night. Dreamt the wife and I were having another baby and dreamt I came on here and was typing gibberish. I would type words, but when posted it was gibberish. Like this: hdud kmhdnfkti fbthfkdkdbdktmtkoir dbd fj


Someone needs a vacation.


----------



## TKLAWN

Finally a dry morning, so nice!


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2026265 said:


> Ranger or Bano
> 
> This is the wall in my garage attic I want to insulate more. I'm thinking the pink Styrofoam glued to it with a pl product.
> 
> Any thoughts?


that will work.......


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;2026278 said:


> Not in front of my computer so I can't verify numbers but what I would do is get the froth pack from menards and spay foam it. 4 sheets and I think with 2" cost is $50 per sheet. So your at 200. Spend another 150 and get the spray foam. You will b done in 20 minutes do 2 coats and your r-value will be better. No cutting no fuss just spray let sit for 20 minutes then spray again and your done. Sucks spending the other 150 but so much faster.


I agree, faster and better results. Youwill get it in all the cracks


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2026367 said:


> Hey, all you Nay-Sayers...... My garage door opens and closes with the new garage door opener now installed.
> 
> Suck it!!!
> 
> Installing an 8'x16' insulated, doubled sided garage door and opener is not easy thing by yourself. Next time it'll be hired out.


It is hard by yourself if you dont do it all the time. If you do enough of them you learn the tricks to them.....do it all the time.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2026440 said:


> Someone needs a vacation.


Just had 2 in a row


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;2026427 said:


> Brickman says noticeable humidity this week.


Mine said 86 percent this morning...


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2026442 said:


> Finally a dry morning, so nice!


Not here. Grass is soaked.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2026453 said:


> Not here. Grass is soaked.


Same. ..............


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2026453 said:


> Not here. Grass is soaked.


Yup........


----------



## mnlefty

Fairly dry grass here in Woodbury... until I turn zones on for the monthly check.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2026444 said:


> I agree, faster and better results. Youwill get it in all the cracks


Going to spray it just need to figure out what size kit to get.
Also can you spray over wired encasing them in foam? May do some floor in the basement as well.


----------



## CityGuy

The breeze feels good today.


----------



## Bill1090

Screw it, it's too nice to work. Time to go fishing!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Rusty grass.... Tires are red!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2026489 said:


> Rusty grass.... Tires are red!


You mowing in Georgia?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2026489 said:


> Rusty grass.... Tires are red!


Huh???????


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2026502 said:


> Huh???????


Happens in fall sometimes when it's dry.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2026497 said:


> You mowing in Georgia?


I don't mow on Monday, doing treatments.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2026489 said:


> Rusty grass.... Tires are red!


Watering off a well or just the weather?


----------



## CityGuy

Active shooter in Mississippi at. Delta State University.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2026509 said:


> Active shooter in Mississippi at. Delta State University.


This country is going down the drain so fast


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2026517 said:


> This country is going down the drain so fast


Sounds like a targeted killing of a Prof>


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;2026506 said:


> Watering off a well or just the weather?


Weather.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2026517 said:


> This country is going down the drain so fast


I don't think it's any different than it used to be, just so much social media that EVERYONE is tapped into, you just hear about it all.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2026526 said:


> I don't think it's any different than it used to be, just so much social media that EVERYONE is tapped into, you just hear about it all.


I will agree to a point, plus some of these like today are not so much active shooter, they are murders. Hopefully by the end this one is a murder/suicide. I do think there are in fact more mass shootings though... Just not quite as inflated as the stats show for "active shooter" events.


----------



## Bill1090

Beautiful out!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;2026529 said:


> Beautiful out!


Too warm...


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2026537 said:


> Too warm...


Ha, yup.........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Round 5 complete.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2026543 said:


> Ha, yup.........


At least tomorrow Will be fairly windy I guess.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

https://www.coldwellbankerhomes.com/ny/great-neck/address-not-provided/pid_8445859/

Thinking about upgrading my compound.....


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2026551 said:


> https://www.coldwellbankerhomes.com/ny/great-neck/address-not-provided/pid_8445859/
> 
> Thinking about upgrading my compound.....


35 full baths jeez


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2026545 said:


> At least tomorrow Will be fairly windy I guess.


30mph........ with 35 to 40 gust supposedly


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2026554 said:


> 30mph........ with 35 to 40 guts supposedly


Bring it!Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

Had a few lawns that slowed down a bit it weems but also some that haven't.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2026555 said:


> Bring it!Thumbs Up


Yea especially tomorrow, we have a big commercial that grows like mad and is out in the middle of nowhere and helps a ton


----------



## qualitycut

Well think im buying my buddies accounts. Hes throwing in a 36in with the deal abd seliing me his 60in exmark with bagger has 2500 hours but new parts and new motor for 2500. Then trading his older 16 ft tandem fir my 10 ft single even up. 

Hes got an older 48 inch ride on lawn sweeper if anyone is looking


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2026551 said:


> https://www.coldwellbankerhomes.com/ny/great-neck/address-not-provided/pid_8445859/
> 
> Thinking about upgrading my compound.....


It would only be 370K a month. If the agent got a standard commission and worked alone she could retire after this 1 sale.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2026551 said:


> https://www.coldwellbankerhomes.com/ny/great-neck/address-not-provided/pid_8445859/
> 
> Thinking about upgrading my compound.....


Driveway would be to hard to plow. Wouldn't want it


----------



## SnowGuy73

Damn it!

Jury duty.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2026561 said:


> It would only be 370K a month. If the agent got a standard commission and worked alone she could retire after this 1 sale.


Property taxes are probably $350,000 / month, then insurance. Add in utilities and you're probably $750,000 / month for payment / taxes/ insurance / upkeep on the low end.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2026563 said:


> Driveway would be to hard to plow. Wouldn't want it


snow...what snow just hop on your mega yatch to (enter exotic locale here) or take your private jet (enter exotic locale here) its a summer home for sure


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;2026573 said:


> Property taxes are probably $350,000 / month, then insurance. Add in utilities and you're probably $750,000 / month for payment / taxes/ insurance / upkeep on the low end.


you gotta remember there aint no payment when you have that much money you pay in cash and it still is a million a month for upkeep without a payment...I wonder which oil barren owns it now from Saudi Arabia


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2026571 said:


> Damn it!
> 
> Jury duty.


When does it start? Good thing app 5 os done and the grass isnt really growing


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2026578 said:


> When does it start? Good thing app 5 os done and the grass isnt really growing


all hes gotta say is that mfer is guilty...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2026578 said:


> When does it start? Good thing app 5 os done and the grass isnt really growing


Grass isn't really growing? What planet are you from? Went past some from Fridays cut and there's 3" already to cut off


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2026583 said:


> Grass isn't really growing? What planet are you from? Went past some from Fridays cut and there's 3" already to cut off


Note  signifies sarcasm is some situations such as this. :waving:
Plus its 20 degrees cooler up here


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2026584 said:


> Note  signifies sarcasm is some situations such as this. :waving:
> Plus its 20 degrees cooler up here


I don't see a smilely on his post?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

jimslawnsnow;2026586 said:


> I don't see a smilely on his post?


I've also noticed a difference from phone to laptop with different faces or whatever they are called.


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2026586 said:


> I don't see a smilely on his post?


Not only on his post but on his post in your reply...


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2026587 said:


> I've also noticed a difference from phone to laptop with different faces or whatever they are called.


Shows up on both for me....attm:salute:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2026588 said:


> Not only on his post but on his post in your reply...


I see it in my reply and albh or whatever his name's reply as well but not showing up in his original post. I don't know. Guess it doesn't really matter does it. Ithe confuses me though that it shows up you guys end and in the reply but not in his original post on my end.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

doughboy12;2026589 said:


> shows up on both for me....attm:salute:


 ..................


----------



## cbservicesllc

Where's a good place to get prairie grass seed?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Standing behind a lady at subway. She wanted "real lettuce" on her sub. I didn't know there was fake lettuce


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2026600 said:


> Standing behind a lady at subway. She wanted "real lettuce" on her sub. I didn't know there was fake lettuce


She must be one of those only organic vegan tree huggers.


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2026600 said:


> Standing behind a lady at subway. She wanted "real lettuce" on her sub. I didn't know there was fake lettuce


http://www.mypokecard.com/en/Gallery/my/galery/aArNWJivJaxc.jpg
http://www.reallettuce.com


----------



## TKLAWN

Doughboy12;2026584 said:


> Note  signifies sarcasm is some situations such as this. :waving:
> Plus its 20 degrees cooler up here


=?

And yes it is 20 degrees cooler up here


----------



## qualitycut

My ac went back on.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2026571 said:


> Damn it!
> 
> Jury duty.


That sucks......


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;2026624 said:


> That sucks......


See if you can postpone until winter.


----------



## CityGuy

God I hate stupid bike riders. You want respect from cars then follow the rules of the road.


----------



## skorum03

If I wanted to buy a used 4 wheeler for the hunting land, what should I be looking at? Never owned one before


----------



## Polarismalibu

skorum03;2026628 said:


> If I wanted to buy a used 4 wheeler for the hunting land, what should I be looking at? Never owned one before


Check for any signs of it being sank. Water in the belt, air cleaner box. Independent suspension or solid axle all depends what you want to do.


----------



## Bill1090

skorum03;2026628 said:


> If I wanted to buy a used 4 wheeler for the hunting land, what should I be looking at? Never owned one before


An 08 Arctic Cat 400..........


----------



## Bill1090

https://www.atf.gov/news/pr/fire-investigators-determine-cause-sturgis-fire


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;2026636 said:


> https://www.atf.gov/news/pr/fire-investigators-determine-cause-sturgis-fire


I still say they had something rigged or something to light it up. He's out and loaded from insurance now

Edit: there Facebook page says they office and cabins were untouched and there taking reservations for next seasons rally


----------



## qualitycut

Lady driving next to me had a brand new jeep Cherokee, just stalled at every lighy it stopped at lol


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;2026628 said:


> If I wanted to buy a used 4 wheeler for the hunting land, what should I be looking at? Never owned one before


What size and price you looking for?


----------



## CityGuy

Hey Ranger

Will that spray foam stay good in the tanks after use or is it 1 use then refill/replace the tanks.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2026640 said:


> What size and price you looking for?


$3000+-

500 or bigger

Doesn't have to be anything fancy or super high end


----------



## qualitycut

Lots of walkers/joggers out tonight


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;2026643 said:


> $3000+-
> 
> 500 or bigger
> 
> Doesn't have to be anything fancy or super high end


Can am 1000?

Jk all I got that i would sell is a 400 with 1000 miles


----------



## Polarismalibu

skorum03;2026643 said:


> $3000+-
> 
> 500 or bigger
> 
> Doesn't have to be anything fancy or super high end


To be honest you can get a brand new 570 Polaris or a can am for like 5k with a warranty and never abused


----------



## skorum03

Polarismalibu;2026646 said:


> To be honest you can get a brand new 570 Polaris or a can am for like 5k with a warranty and never abused


Seriously.....?

I had no idea. That's totally the way to go


----------



## Polarismalibu

skorum03;2026650 said:


> Seriously.....?
> 
> I had no idea. That's totally the way to go


I got a new sportsman 570 this spring plenty of power for the woods or trails. Buddy got the can cam base model same thing plenty of power both for great prices.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;2026639 said:


> Lady driving next to me had a brand new jeep Cherokee, just stalled at every lighy it stopped at lol


Did it stall or shut off at the light like moms does?


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2026625 said:


> See if you can postpone until winter.


That's the plan.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sure is humid again.

Lame!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Lightning to the south.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Sense when are there two Monday night games


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2026654 said:


> Did it stall or shut off at the light like moms does?


huh????????????????????


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2026657 said:


> Sure is humid again.
> 
> Lame!


Yea my ac went back on when I got home.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2026658 said:


> Lightning to the south.


Ha... there is a little disturbance moving NE...


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2026639 said:


> Lady driving next to me had a brand new jeep Cherokee, just stalled at every lighy it stopped at lol


Start stop technology so the hippies can save a ounce of fuel and buy more starters


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2026657 said:


> Sure is humid again.
> 
> Lame!


Agreed....


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2026661 said:


> Sense when are there two Monday night games


Just tonight for season opener


----------



## TKLAWN

Polarismalibu;2026661 said:


> Sense when are there two Monday night games


Been a few years now...Only the first week of the season


----------



## Green Grass

CB I don't know if anyone answered your seed question but JRK seed would be the place to check


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2026666 said:


> Start stop technology so the hippies can save a ounce of fuel and buy more starters


Was wondering if that's what it was but it was turning over everytime, not just motor shutting off then going again like a golf cart or something


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2026670 said:


> CB I don't know if anyone answered your seed question but JRK seed would be the place to check


Yea was going to say that. Gerten's owns them now and i think i seen some there


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;2026663 said:


> huh????????????????????


Moms car shuts off at lights. The motor shuts off. Some gas saving feature


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;2026641 said:


> Hey Ranger
> 
> Will that spray foam stay good in the tanks after use or is it 1 use then refill/replace the tanks.


It will keep. Just keep it from freezing. I was told they are refillable but haven't tried it.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;2026678 said:


> It will keep. Just keep it from freezing. I was told they are refillable but haven't tried it.


Ok. Going with the bigger system then. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2026670 said:


> CB I don't know if anyone answered your seed question but JRK seed would be the place to check


Appreciate it, I did get one text... I'll do a little comparing, Thanks again!


----------



## qualitycut

Im already ready for bed and the game hasnt even started


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2026699 said:


> Im already ready for bed and the game hasnt even started


This.......


----------



## Doughboy12

Pressure washed the shed and part of the driveway along with a block retaining wall. 
Hope the shed dries enough to paint this weekend.
If there is time and the weather is right I plan on sealing part of the driveway too.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Our defense better shape up quick


----------



## CityGuy

Well the defense looks like azzzzzz


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2026706 said:


> Well the defense looks like azzzzzz


That's a understatement


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2026707 said:


> That's a understatement


Picking up where they left off last year.


----------



## oppi2010

Hello I was wondering if I could get some help on bidding salting a parking lot? How much do you typically use on a acre? What does it typically cost for a ton? Thanks for any help.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Holly cafe!!!! They did something right!


----------



## CityGuy

Holy wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Hmmmmmmm........


----------



## Doughboy12

3 and out.....


----------



## Polarismalibu

Walsh needs to go


----------



## CityGuy

Really..............................


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2026715 said:
 

> Really..............................


He's picking up where he left off last year too


----------



## Ranger620

Walsh needs to go


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2026714 said:


> Walsh needs to go


You type faster. Lol


----------



## Doughboy12

They should tell him they want to renegotiate......bwahahahahahahahah


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2026718 said:


> You type faster. Lol


I might as well have had that pre typed knowing him


----------



## Polarismalibu

Dang smith laid his azz out


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2026721 said:


> Dang smith laid his azz out


What a hit.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2026721 said:


> Dang smith laid his azz out


He sure likes to hit.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2026723 said:


> He sure likes to hit.


Well when the rest of your team sucks you might as well


----------



## Ranger620

This is going to be the worst game in history


----------



## CityGuy

Queens ball.


----------



## CityGuy

This is one screwed up game.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2026693 said:


> Appreciate it, I did get one text... I'll do a little comparing, Thanks again!


Would you feel better if I sent it to you in a text?


----------



## CityGuy

The nfl, and referees need to put an end to all this celebration crap. It's completely out of hand.


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;2026727 said:


> This is one screwed up game.


I just said the same thing. For some reason I find it entertaining.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;2026730 said:


> I just said the same thing. For some reason I find it entertaining.


With being messed up I agree it's still entertaining. Score should be 21-21 but at the same time that's still 0-0. Lol


----------



## CityGuy

The penalties are actually helping us for once.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2026732 said:


> The penalties are actually helping us for once.


Give it time


----------



## CityGuy

Wow is ap a strong runner.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2026733 said:


> Give it time


True.........


----------



## Ranger620

Did anyone notice the coach of the 49ers is Ron Jeremy lol


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2026728 said:


> Would you feel better if I sent it to you in a text?


Probably... but it's alright


----------



## Polarismalibu

I can't believe it's still zero zero.


For a few more plays anyway


----------



## NorthernProServ

If anybody is on the fence about getting the Note 5....get it.... have had it about 3 weeks now and have nothing bad to say about it, love the 5.7" screen.

The s6 edge + is cool but the rolled screen is not for me.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

It's raining down here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Vikes will lose 17-0. I'm going to bed.


----------



## NorthernProServ

jimslawnsnow;2026748 said:


> It's raining down here


Another morning with wet grass.......

Looks to just miss me to the south.


----------



## SnowGuy73

This game is boring. 

Cafe this!


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2026744 said:


> Probably... but it's alright


I can text it if you want.


----------



## albhb3

how bout them Vikings ahahahahahahaha loserville usa


----------



## CityGuy

69° clear and calm


----------



## CityGuy

Well I see the vikes got beat up on.


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like a chance of rain from tonight through Thursday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

69° breezy, few clouds.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light dew..


----------



## SnowGuy73

A.c. back on. 

Lame...


----------



## Doughboy12

66*...83%
Not good for drying.


----------



## CityGuy

Breeze picked up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just rolled into our Sr. High. We could skip 40% of it, it grew so little.

However, it's beautiful out, so we will trim everything up in case next week sucks.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Not as wet as I thought it was going to be, it helps with a 20 mph wind. In town maybe different as its protected some


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;2026772 said:


> A.c. back on.
> 
> Lame...


This....think I put it on Sunday night.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2026780 said:


> Just rolled into our Sr. High. We could skip 40% of it, it grew so little.
> 
> However, it's beautiful out, so we will trim everything up in case next week sucks.


Not beautiful out. ..


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2026749 said:


> Vikes will lose 17-0. I'm going to bed.


Well... ended basically the same... except looks like Walsh actually made one...


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2026735 said:


> Wow is ap a strong runner.


That one play where he drug about half the line was pretty bad azz


----------



## SnowGuy73

A few companies out doing blow outs.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2026798 said:


> A few companies out doing blow outs.


Wish my customers would cafe


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Finally no double cutting!!


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2026797 said:


> That one play where he drug about half the line was pretty bad azz


Too bad that's about the only good run he had.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2026798 said:


> A few companies out doing blow outs.


I suppose when you have several hundred to do you have to start now.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2026798 said:


> A few companies out doing blow outs.


I wanted to get a few done before I leave next Tuesday for a week... Not gonna happen


----------



## mnlefty

SnowGuy73;2026798 said:


> A few companies out doing blow outs.


Seriously? Commercial or resi? We'll start Oct 1 and some of those are gonna whine about it. We'd never get away with starting now.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2026814 said:


> Finally no double cutting!!


New Toro??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2026819 said:


> New Toro??


I'm the only one that rides it.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2026814 said:


> Finally no double cutting!!


How do you get those nice stripes to go right thru the goal


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2026822 said:


> I'm the only one that rides it.


Im going to just pass on this


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2026832 said:


> Im going to just pass on this


That was kind of a soft-ball right down the middle...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2026822 said:


> I'm the only one that rides it.


Looks good


----------



## qualitycut

Lowered the deck finally


----------



## Bill1090

Way too hot out!


----------



## NorthernProServ

Bill1090;2026840 said:


> Way too hot out!


This.....Cafe this, done for today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2026840 said:


> Way too hot out!


Nice day to have 3 guys trimming and just sit on the ZTR mowing acres and acres of stripes.

Burn through all the podcasts.

Gotta watch the direction of the stripes though. Wrong angle and all the clippings blow back in your face.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;2026840 said:


> Way too hot out!


Agreed....


----------



## SnowGuy73

As of now, next week looks nice for temps. 

I'm sure that will change.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;2026851 said:


> As of now, next week looks nice for temps.
> 
> I'm sure that will change.


Hope it stays, phone says it's 87 right now....


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;2026864 said:


> Hope it stays, phone says it's 87 right now....


Truck shows 88°, phone 87°


----------



## djagusch

Anybody with a gas powered ir 175 compressor? Need a pic of the throttle arm linkage (connects throttle shaft to cylinder that extends/contracts). Something isn't right with mine and ir has very little for parts diagrams online. Otherwise oft to aspen it goes for service.


----------



## albhb3

so what did that vikes fan expect after he ended up getting what he wanted at levis last night. last thing I would be asking when surrounded personally


----------



## jimslawnsnow

What a day. Sent a guy home because he was a turtle and wasn't trimming right so we had to redo it all. Told him to go sleep and be better tomorrow or get used to being jobless. Said he slept for an hour last night.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2026877 said:


> What a day. Sent a guy home because he was a turtle and wasn't trimming right so we had to redo it all. Told him to go sleep and be better tomorrow or get used to being jobless. Said he slept for an hour last night.


Sounds like me I think I slept two though. Was in a hurry this morning put on jeans and a dark shirt. About 9 I was regretting that big time. I never looked at the forecast.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;2026851 said:


> As of now, next week looks nice for temps.
> 
> I'm sure that will change.


Oh look......


----------



## Green Grass

djagusch;2026875 said:


> Anybody with a gas powered ir 175 compressor? Need a pic of the throttle arm linkage (connects throttle shaft to cylinder that extends/contracts). Something isn't right with mine and ir has very little for parts diagrams online. Otherwise oft to aspen it goes for service.


I do but won't be around it till Friday


----------



## SnowGuy73

Channel 9 giving more air time to black lies matter...


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;2026879 said:


> Oh look......


Son of a......


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2026879 said:


> Oh look......


Whats normal though 65-70? I see mid to low 70s


----------



## djagusch

Green Grass;2026882 said:


> I do but won't be around it till Friday


I'll pm you my number to text pics. Thanks.

It's a back up, just something isn't right in the linkage.


----------



## unit28

Don't worry about winter........


----------



## unit28

Gonna predict 36-42*
12-25


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2026899 said:


> Gonna predict 36-42*
> 12-25


36" of snow on Christmas day?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;2026899 said:


> Gonna predict 36-42*
> 12-25


Degree or snow?


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2026899 said:


> Gonna predict 36-42*
> 12-25


Serious? That warm?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2026901 said:


> Degree or snow?


Degress if he says don't worry abkut winter


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2026902 said:


> Serious? That warm?


Same as last year.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2026899 said:


> Gonna predict 36-42*
> 12-25


Dang... Brown Xmas...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;2026904 said:


> Same as last year.


Wait, what?


----------



## Bill1090

cbservicesllc;2026906 said:


> Wait, what?


What?......


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2026909 said:


> What?......


Wait?..............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Knock it off you guys!!! This is a serious website where we are to discuss weather!! 

Not a place where sophomoric humor is to be tolerated!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2026912 said:


> Knock it off you guys!!! This is a serious website where we are to discuss weather!!
> 
> Not a place where sophomoric humor is to be tolerated!!!!!!!!!!!


Wait, what?......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Not bad outside.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2026912 said:


> Knock it off you guys!!! This is a serious website where we are to discuss weather!!
> 
> Not a place where sophomoric humor is to be tolerated!!!!!!!!!!!


Hey, I resemble that statement!


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;2026916 said:


> Not bad outside.


Hope it stays windy.

Looking for a dry morning


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;2026919 said:


> Hope it stays windy.
> 
> Looking for a dry morning


Agreed.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Says 25 mph gusts tomorrow and windy through the night.


----------



## qualitycut

Why is the hardest decisions of the day deciding what to have for dinner.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Man I am bid looking forward to softball tonight. I'm beyond tired.


----------



## qualitycut

New Yukon men tonight that threw a bigger wrench in my decision


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2026903 said:


> Degress if he says don't worry abkut winter


But when your job depends on it, people tend to worry about it


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2026929 said:


> Why is the hardest decisions of the day deciding what to have for dinner.


Kfc is what we had


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;2026909 said:


> What?......


I thought it was cold last year... I remember doing some outside work in early December and it was definitely below freezing... Guess I don't remember Xmas though


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2026932 said:


> But when your job depends on it, people tend to worry about it


It was a sarcastic statement like dont worry about winter because its going to be to warm.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2026936 said:


> It was a sarcastic statement like dont worry about winter because its going to be to warm.


Jim must be having nightmares again.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2026931 said:


> New Yukon men tonight that threw a bigger wrench in my decision


I miss that show.

Chinese here.


----------



## unit28

The warm and muggy conditions of December 13-15 broke temperature records in the Twin Cities. The record high temperature of December 15 was broken with a high of 51 degrees that was reached at 4:45am




Last year.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bit dark finishing this second school. Can ya pick up the stripes??


----------



## qualitycut

Carside to go outback


----------



## qualitycut

So buying another truck will be doing mostly resi and smaller lots do i dare just get a straight blade?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Man surge tastes good


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2026946 said:


> So buying another truck will be doing mostly resi and smaller lots do i dare just get a straight blade?


No, because 95% of the straight blades are only $500 less than what I'll sell you a V for. Then you can use it at more spots.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2026946 said:


> So buying another truck will be doing mostly resi and smaller lots do i dare just get a straight blade?


Thought you were trying to sell the second truck you bought last year.


----------



## snowman55

Nothing wrong with a straight blade..... Operator just needs to be good. 2 out of 40 plows are v and best drivers want nothing to do with them


----------



## Bill1090

cbservicesllc;2026935 said:


> I thought it was cold last year... I remember doing some outside work in early December and it was definitely below freezing... Guess I don't remember Xmas though


Who knows.. It seems like it was 40* for a few days and then 28* and snowing for a couple, and then back to 45*.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2026946 said:


> So buying another truck will be doing mostly resi and smaller lots do i dare just get a straight blade?


I'll sell ya one!


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2026946 said:


> So buying another truck will be doing mostly resi and smaller lots do i dare just get a straight blade?


There not much cheaper


----------



## TKLAWN

Polarismalibu;2026959 said:


> There not much cheaper


About $800 or so, I hate our v plows would much rather have a wide out.
I'd even take a straight blade over a v. V 's back drag like cafe for driveways: imo


----------



## Polarismalibu

TKLAWN;2026961 said:


> About $800 or so, I hate our v plows would much rather have a wide out.
> I'd even take a straight blade over a v. V 's back drag like cafe for driveways: imo


In the big picture spending 800 more is worth it you never know what you might and up doing with it the next season.

And I agree my wideout back drags way better


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Plus the plow already comes on the truck. Mount and wiring are new as of November '13.

Truck was hardly used last winter.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2026949 said:


> Thought you were trying to sell the second truck you bought last year.


Sold it a few months ago. Now that i bought all my buddies accounts im planning on buying a new reg cab


----------



## IDST

Nice night for sweeping. All the dust blows away


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2026961 said:


> About $800 or so, I hate our v plows would much rather have a wide out.
> I'd even take a straight blade over a v. V 's back drag like cafe for driveways: imo


Thats my thought, i may even swap over my blizzard and buy a new one for my truck


----------



## qualitycut

snowman55;2026955 said:


> Nothing wrong with a straight blade..... Operator just needs to be good. 2 out of 40 plows are v and best drivers want nothing to do with them


So what are the other 38? Straight and expandables?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2026948 said:


> No, because 95% of the straight blades are only $500 less than what I'll sell you a V for. Then you can use it at more spots.


Agreed......


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2026959 said:


> There not much cheaper


Not worried about the price, more about functionality


----------



## snowman55

Yes several straight but most expand. But everyone is trained to use them as straight blades ... No scoopers allowed


----------



## snowman55

If you know me you know I'm full of it so likely more like 12 plow trucks.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2026977 said:


> Not worried about the price, more about functionality


I know a place that has a regular cab diesel with a v. You might know the guy


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I'm a pig tonight. Ate a big pork chop broccoli and a salad. Then had a golden nugget from schwans. Then a large cone from dq and now chips


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2026980 said:


> I know a place that has a regular cab diesel with a v. You might know the guy


Plows gone, they have a regular cab gas with a straight or a reg cab gas where i can get whatever i want. I just really dont want a v never really liked mine.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2026982 said:


> I'm a pig tonight. Ate a big pork chop broccoli and a salad. Then had a golden nugget from schwans. Then a large cone from dq and now chips


sounds about right for me


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2026940 said:


> Bit dark finishing this second school. Can ya pick up the stripes??


Looks like they're running front to back?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2026988 said:


> Looks like they're running front to back?


Winner of my warmest personal regards!!!


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;2026898 said:


> Don't worry about winter........


Lots of snow?


----------



## Green Grass

snowman55;2026979 said:


> If you know me you know I'm full of it so likely more like 12 plow trucks.


I thought you only had wide outs.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2027002 said:


> I thought you only had wide outs.


Looks like a lot of straight blades


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2026877 said:


> What a day. Sent a guy home because he was a turtle and wasn't trimming right so we had to redo it all. Told him to go sleep and be better tomorrow or get used to being jobless. Said he slept for an hour last night.


Think I got ya beat......

Mine started on Friday night when my brother came to me and told me his daughter was being abused at his ex wife's house and asked me for help to get a lawyer, he didn't know what to do. they share 50/50 custody but he has a checkered past and she has been able to throw that around and get what she wants. Just so its known, I would rather piss on a electric fence than say hi to this *****.

He was suppose to return her on Sunday. Lets just say that didn't happen. after having her run away and tell the cops she would kill herself before she would go back there, getting her back, hiding her with friends to keep her safe, dealing with cops in 3 different counties, one cop getting thrown to the ground ( wrong place, wrong time) being in cuffs and put in a holding cell for my brothers ex wife's new husbands safety ( thought he was a tough guy and was carried away out cold for it). filing for a OFP ( order for protection) and having it denied because none of the reports with the cop had not been filed before the judge looked at the case ( keep in mind, this women and her new husband are known by the police for domestic abuse, drugs, and were in position of my niece when was sexually assaulted and couldn't do anything because they were so drunk and high at a campgrounds) and talking to a attorney, we had to return her to her mother to keep my brother out of jail. It was the hardest thing make him do, but I have been telling him for years the time would come when Karma would make it right

And it did...... 
After having her back for 2 hours, she called my brother and agreed to turn custody to him. She says it is in tori's best interest, but I think there are other reasons. In the end I don't care, my niece is with my brother tonight and safe and I didn't half to shoot anyone........ and believe me, when I was told what was going on, it was close.
My mom was watching out for all of us tonight


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;2027012 said:


> Think I got ya beat......
> 
> Mine started on Friday night when my brother came to me and told me his daughter was being abused at his ex wife's house and asked me for help to get a lawyer, he didn't know what to do. they share 50/50 custody but he has a checkered past and she has been able to throw that around and get what she wants. Just so its known, I would rather piss on a electric fence than say hi to this *****.
> 
> He was suppose to return her on Sunday. Lets just say that didn't happen. after having her run away and tell the cops she would kill herself before she would go back there, getting her back, hiding her with friends to keep her safe, dealing with cops in 3 different counties, one cop getting thrown to the ground ( wrong place, wrong time) being in cuffs and put in a holding cell for my brothers ex wife's new husbands safety ( thought he was a tough guy and was carried away out cold for it). filing for a OFP ( order for protection) and having it denied because none of the reports with the cop had not been filed before the judge looked at the case ( keep in mind, this women and her new husband are known by the police for domestic abuse, drugs, and were in position of my niece when was sexually assaulted and couldn't do anything because they were so drunk and high at a campgrounds) and talking to a attorney, we had to return her to her mother to keep my brother out of jail. It was the hardest thing make him do, but I have been telling him for years the time would come when Karma would make it right
> 
> And it did......
> After having her back for 2 hours, she called my brother and agreed to turn custody to him. She says it is in tori's best interest, but I think there are other reasons. In the end I don't care, my niece is with my brother tonight and safe and I didn't half to shoot anyone........ and believe me, when I was told what was going on, it was close.
> My mom was watching out for all of us tonight


That sounds like one hell of a disaster. Glad your not in jail. After reading the first couple sentences I was trying to figure out how they were letting you post on here from a prison cell.


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;2027013 said:


> That sounds like one hell of a disaster. Glad your not in jail. After reading the first couple sentences I was trying to figure out how they were letting you post on here from a prison cell.


there is a good women in heaven that was watching out for us and taught us a important lesson, don't question it, just go with it


----------



## CityGuy

67° light rain


----------



## CityGuy

Lightning to the north.


----------



## CityGuy

Sounds like rain early tomorrow and again later in the day. We shall see.


----------



## SnowGuy73

66° breezy, clouds.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Wind dried every thing nicely.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2027012 said:


> Think I got ya beat......
> 
> Mine started on Friday night when my brother came to me and told me his daughter was being abused at his ex wife's house and asked me for help to get a lawyer, he didn't know what to do. they share 50/50 custody but he has a checkered past and she has been able to throw that around and get what she wants. Just so its known, I would rather piss on a electric fence than say hi to this *****.
> 
> He was suppose to return her on Sunday. Lets just say that didn't happen. after having her run away and tell the cops she would kill herself before she would go back there, getting her back, hiding her with friends to keep her safe, dealing with cops in 3 different counties, one cop getting thrown to the ground ( wrong place, wrong time) being in cuffs and put in a holding cell for my brothers ex wife's new husbands safety ( thought he was a tough guy and was carried away out cold for it). filing for a OFP ( order for protection) and having it denied because none of the reports with the cop had not been filed before the judge looked at the case ( keep in mind, this women and her new husband are known by the police for domestic abuse, drugs, and were in position of my niece when was sexually assaulted and couldn't do anything because they were so drunk and high at a campgrounds) and talking to a attorney, we had to return her to her mother to keep my brother out of jail. It was the hardest thing make him do, but I have been telling him for years the time would come when Karma would make it right
> 
> And it did......
> After having her back for 2 hours, she called my brother and agreed to turn custody to him. She says it is in tori's best interest, but I think there are other reasons. In the end I don't care, my niece is with my brother tonight and safe and I didn't half to shoot anyone........ and believe me, when I was told what was going on, it was close.
> My mom was watching out for all of us tonight


Jesus.............. sounds like a dream or a movie.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Must have had 1/2" of rain last night. Maybe an inch. Thunder shook the house and lightning lit it up. It was like the lights were on


----------



## qualitycut

Looks like it rained here. Tables wet grass is wet, patio is wet


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2027029 said:


> Wind dried every thing nicely.


This! Thumbs Up


----------



## ryde307

The once a week rain is getting old.

Bano glad to hear she is where she should be now.


----------



## banonea

ryde307;2027046 said:


> The once a week rain is getting old.
> 
> Bano glad to hear she is where she should be now.


Thanks. We are working on the paperwork as fast as we can before she tries to chang her mind.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

ryde307;2027046 said:


> The once a week rain is getting old.
> 
> Bano glad to hear she is where she should be now.


Once a week? Lucky! We've had it 2 nights in a row and it sounds like tomorrow will be rainy


----------



## jimslawnsnow

This wind is starting to tick me off. Only benefit is a mostly dry morning. I can't believe some guys can do apps in this crap


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sun is too warm!


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;2027057 said:


> Sun is too warm!


That it is!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Grass is still growing.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2027061 said:


> Grass is still growing.


Yup. .............


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2027061 said:


> Grass is still growing.


Mine finally slowed down.


----------



## CityGuy

Wild preseason starts Monday against buffalo.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Anyone else just see that plane fly over the south west metro?

I can't remember what it's called, but low and odd looking.


----------



## CityGuy

http://www.fox9.com/sports/20418349-story

Alright who did it?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2027069 said:


> Anyone else just see that plane fly over the south west metro?
> 
> I can't remember what it's called, but low and odd looking.


Can't see that far.


----------



## Camden

CityGuy;2027070 said:


> http://www.fox9.com/sports/20418349-story
> 
> Alright who did it?


That'll be a nice insurance claim.


----------



## SnowGuy73

B2 bomber. 

A guy just came running over to ask if I saw it, few over a few times now. Pretty sweet!


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2027070 said:


> http://www.fox9.com/sports/20418349-story
> 
> Alright who did it?


Dalhgren golf course had a similar situation a few weeks ago. Not nearly as bad, but similar.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2027075 said:


> B2 bomber.
> 
> A guy just came running over to ask if I saw it, few over a few times now. Pretty sweet!


Air show this weekend? Holman?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2027069 said:


> Anyone else just see that plane fly over the south west metro?
> 
> I can't remember what it's called, but low and odd looking.


Someone posted on FB something about a Stealth Bomber over Edina... Obviously not so Stealth


----------



## jimslawnsnow

77 out according to the truck


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone mow in eden prarie that i can refer to a customer?


----------



## ryde307

cbservicesllc;2027079 said:


> Someone posted on FB something about a Stealth Bomber over Edina... Obviously not so Stealth


It just flew over our shop in Hopkins 20 min ago.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;2027079 said:


> Someone posted on FB something about a Stealth Bomber over Edina... Obviously not so Stealth


I seen it posted about chaska too.


----------



## ryde307

cbservicesllc;2027079 said:


> Someone posted on FB something about a Stealth Bomber over Edina... Obviously not so Stealth


I heard it but did not see it. A couple guys said it was a F117.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;2027085 said:


> I heard it but did not see it. A couple guys said it was a F117.


Whatever it was, it was big.


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;2027087 said:


> Whatever it was, it was big.


This is an F117 (43 foot wing span)









This is a B-2 (172 foot wing span)


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2027030 said:


> Jesus.............. sounds like a nightmare or a movie.


IFIFY

Glad to hear it is getting worked out...and the guy that did the assault???


----------



## NorthernProServ

jimslawnsnow;2027055 said:


> This wind is starting to tick me off. Only benefit is a mostly dry morning. I can't believe some guys can do apps in this crap


They must like eating it.....spot sprayed two and got a taste of it.

True green was out on full force yesterday.....don't know how they get guys to work in it with that much wind.


----------



## SnowGuy73

doughboy12;2027090 said:


> this is an f117 (43 foot wing span)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a b-2 (172 foot wing span)


b2...................


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2027075 said:


> B2 bomber.
> 
> A guy just came running over to ask if I saw it, few over a few times now. Pretty sweet!


All chrome looking? That thing takesoff from the airport by my house and flys about 20 ft over the trees. Loud as cafe

B25 i think ot is


----------



## qualitycut

K never mind my last post


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2027093 said:


> They must like eating it.....spot sprayed two and got a taste of it.
> 
> True green was out on full force yesterday.....don't know how they get guys to work in it with that much wind.


Must be fert? They CAN'T be doing herbicide...


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2027101 said:


> K never mind my last post


Stuck back in your days in WWII? Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2027104 said:


> Stuck back in your days in WWII? Thumbs Up


Thats cause there is one that takes off from there its bad ass. They do rides in it for a few hundred bucks someday


----------



## CityGuy

http://kstp.com/news/stories/s3908017.shtml

And this will do what? Get you detention.


----------



## ryde307

For those that use software what do you use?


----------



## djagusch

ryde307;2027108 said:


> For those that use software what do you use?


HindSite, cb uses service auto pilot. What are you using?


----------



## mnlefty

ryde307;2027108 said:


> For those that use software what do you use?


We've been on Hindsite about 6 weeks and the boss and I both love it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Got cloudy here.


----------



## djagusch

mnlefty;2027112 said:


> We've been on Hindsite about 6 weeks and the boss and I both love it.


I have mixed feelings on it so far. Started it Aug 1st. I can see irrigation only it working well.


----------



## ryde307

djagusch;2027118 said:


> I have mixed feelings on it so far. Started it Aug 1st. I can see irrigation only it working well.


We have been on Hindsite since start of winter. Disclaimer: I am not great with technology. I like it but there are some things that I wish were easier. Like you said for irrigation it works great. Or for any services business that schedules appointments. Makes sense because it comes from an irrigation company. It does fine with mowing and such also. It struggles a bit with landscape services. Also I wish certain things would link to eachother easier. I have to go through 3 pages to get what I want some times. I am sure alot of it is the user (myself) but I wish it was a bit easier. It tracks alot of data. I want to be able to use that in different ways and it struggles with this.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I use whatever envelope is sitting behind my seat and a Sharpie, if that helps.

That is, if it makes it out of my head.


----------



## NorthernProServ

GFS is over a inch for tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;2027125 said:


> GFS is over a inch for tomorrow.


Nws shows mostly cloudy and 80 for me.


----------



## TKLAWN

ryde307;2027108 said:


> For those that use software what do you use?


Groundskeeper pro here.

Super easy to use, doesn't get super detailed though.


----------



## ryde307

Anyone want to goto a game farm and hunt this weekend? Or any recommendations on one I should goto.


----------



## qualitycut

To hot done. ......


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2027135 said:


> Anyone want to goto a game farm and hunt this weekend? Or any recommendations on one I should goto.


I would. ..... been trying to get to 1


----------



## SnowGuy73

Confirmed b2, it was training I guess. 

Channel 5 is on it!


----------



## SnowGuy73

http://kstp.com/news/stories/S3908371.shtml?cat=1


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sprinkles in Shakopee.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Moderate rain.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2027130 said:


> Nws shows mostly cloudy and 80 for me.


Check the hourly


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2027147 said:


> Check the hourly


Same forecast here.

Hourly has no chance of rain.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2027147 said:


> Check the hourly


I'm mostly cloudy and 80 too. Nothing on my hourly.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2027149 said:


> Same forecast here.
> 
> Hourly has no chance of rain.


Mine has 80 cloudy nothing under chance but has totals


----------



## qualitycut

Isnt qpf precipitation?


----------



## Bill1090

Nws has me at scattered tstorms for tomorrow, locals pretty much say a washout. Weather channel says sever storms from Chicago to north MN. Should be interesting mowing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2027153 said:


> Nws has me at scattered tstorms for tomorrow, locals pretty much say a washout. Weather channel says sever storms from Chicago to north MN. Should be interesting mowing.


That's why I hate taking Monday off.

Thankfully this week slowed down a bit and we were able to push some of last week's stuff to today.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2027153 said:


> Nws has me at scattered tstorms for tomorrow, locals pretty much say a washout. Weather channel says sever storms from Chicago to north MN. Should be interesting mowing.


Good napping weather


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;2027149 said:


> Same forecast here.
> 
> Hourly has no chance of rain.


Same here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Down pour!


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;2027143 said:


> http://kstp.com/news/stories/S3908371.shtml?cat=1


"The fighter is 69 feet wide, 17 feet high and weighs 160,000 pounds. A B-2 stealth was first flown in 1989."

Someone has their stats wrong...and it isn't me.

#172FeetWide


----------



## Doughboy12

20 of 21 built are in service with a planned end date in 2058


----------



## SnowGuy73

It was huge as it flew over Shakopee.


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;2027159 said:


> "The fighter is 69 feet wide, 17 feet high and weighs 160,000 pounds. A B-2 stealth was first flown in 1989."
> 
> Someone has their stats wrong...and it isn't me.
> 
> #172FeetWide


Might be thinking F117.


----------



## Camden

SnowGuy73;2027162 said:


> It was huge as it flew over Shakopee.


I'm sure it was scoping out ISIS targets in the Somali neighborhoods.


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;2027160 said:


> 20 of 21 built are in service with a planned end date in 2058


They are the replacement for the B52 I think.


----------



## CityGuy

Few sprinkles on the way home. Driveway was wet when I got here.


----------



## Ranger620

ryde307;2027135 said:


> Anyone want to goto a game farm and hunt this weekend? Or any recommendations on one I should goto.


I would but can't go Saturday. Off to the deer hunting land to cut wood set stands and some other stuff. I could maybe go Sunday
Caribou gun club is a good one I have a membership there you can get a two year membership for little over 200 from them for buying the pup. There are cheaper ones. There one in montrose? Just west. I think its called major avenue. There decent and fair prices. 
Like I said I only have Sunday open. Your not planning on taking the new guy are you?? Shouldn't he be going in for training soon??


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;2027164 said:


> I'm sure it was scoping out ISIS targets in the Somali neighborhoods.


They weren't far off!

Haha.


----------



## unit28

Bad....NEWS


Buddy at work
His brother-in-law fell from a tree stand in WI yesterday
He's totally fd up attm he was flown to the hospital

Might be in WI news today.

Same guy also made the news last year.
He was mauled by a sow black bear in 2014 while hunting


----------



## CityGuy

Holy flipping downpour and thunder.


----------



## CityGuy

Well that thunderstorm came out of no where right over my house.


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;2027170 said:


> Bad....NEWS
> 
> Buddy at work
> His brother-in-law fell from a tree stand in WI yesterday
> He's totally fd up attm he was flown to the hospital
> 
> Might be in WI news today.
> 
> Same guy also made the news last year.
> He was mauled by a sow black bear in 2014 while hunting


Jesus.....bad luck.


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2027170 said:


> Bad....NEWS
> 
> Buddy at work
> His brother-in-law fell from a tree stand in WI yesterday
> He's totally fd up attm he was flown to the hospital
> 
> Might be in WI news today.
> 
> Same guy also made the news last year.
> He was mauled by a sow black bear in 2014 while hunting


The guy in Duxbury?


----------



## Polarismalibu

ryde307;2027135 said:


> Anyone want to goto a game farm and hunt this weekend? Or any recommendations on one I should goto.


Can't wait for duck next weekend!


----------



## Polarismalibu

unit28;2027170 said:


> Bad....NEWS
> 
> Buddy at work
> His brother-in-law fell from a tree stand in WI yesterday
> He's totally fd up attm he was flown to the hospital
> 
> Might be in WI news today.
> 
> Same guy also made the news last year.
> He was mauled by a sow black bear in 2014 while hunting


Jeez that is some bad luck there. Hoope it works out for the best for him


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2027177 said:


> The guy in Duxbury?


No,
Last year he was in his treestand when the bear charged up the tree and attacked him. He was bow hunting deer then
He now carries a side arm


----------



## ryde307

Ranger620;2027167 said:


> I would but can't go Saturday. Off to the deer hunting land to cut wood set stands and some other stuff. I could maybe go Sunday
> Caribou gun club is a good one I have a membership there you can get a two year membership for little over 200 from them for buying the pup. There are cheaper ones. There one in montrose? Just west. I think its called major avenue. There decent and fair prices.
> Like I said I only have Sunday open. Your not planning on taking the new guy are you?? Shouldn't he be going in for training soon??


Nope not taking him. I left john a message today about training. Also wabout what I should and shouldn't do with him now. He also has red eyes. He was at the vet today for some shots and she didn't think much of it and gave me eye drops.


----------



## ryde307

Polarismalibu;2027178 said:


> Can't wait for duck next weekend!


I wish I committed to a golf weekend up north with a group of guys. It was planned this spring and didn't realize the dates. It is all inclusive drinks food golf so it won't be to bad.


----------



## Ranger620

ryde307;2027181 said:


> Nope not taking him. I left john a message today about training. Also wabout what I should and shouldn't do with him now. He also has red eyes. He was at the vet today for some shots and she didn't think much of it and gave me eye drops.


I would be around Sunday that's the only day I can go unless I skipped a day of work
There like little kids getting into everything sure he got into some itch weed or something. I would assume he'll be in soon you'll be able to take home this year which will be awesome


----------



## qualitycut

I know this is a loaded question but if i do go straight blade boss or western?. Still kicking around putting my blizzard on new truck and getting the new snow ex on mine


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;2027111 said:


> HindSite, cb uses service auto pilot. What are you using?


Thanks for covering me :salute:


----------



## Ranger620

For you bobcat guys. Which style of controls do you use/like the best?? Standard old school the combo one acs or what ever it's called or the full hand control? Mostly snow removal use. Gonna get rid of my 185 and get a new one


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2027122 said:


> We have been on Hindsite since start of winter. Disclaimer: I am not great with technology. I like it but there are some things that I wish were easier. Like you said for irrigation it works great. Or for any services business that schedules appointments. Makes sense because it comes from an irrigation company. It does fine with mowing and such also. It struggles a bit with landscape services. Also I wish certain things would link to eachother easier. I have to go through 3 pages to get what I want some times. I am sure alot of it is the user (myself) but I wish it was a bit easier. It tracks alot of data. I want to be able to use that in different ways and it struggles with this.


When I was looking for software, I noticed a major complaint about most was a setup for Projects. I know Service Autopilot is working on Project functionality right now... The one who has it down right now is Landscape Management Network, their project setup would be hard to beat...


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2027184 said:


> I know this is a loaded question but if i do go straight blade boss or western?. Still kicking around putting my blizzard on new truck and getting the new snow ex on mine


I can't believe in a straight blade any one would be better than the other. I would pick what ever the dealer you go to has or a close dealer. If there all close and you don't have any of the brands yet I would go with which ever one is cheaper but that's me


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2027151 said:


> Mine has 80 cloudy nothing under chance but has totals


I think NWS forecasts have been hosed up part of the day... Hourly's have no values... Everyday has sunshine...


----------



## Ranger620

Got the debate tonight anyone watching?


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;2027191 said:


> Got the debate tonight anyone watching?


Absolutely. I'll flip back and forth between that and the Twins game.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ranger620;2027191 said:


> Got the debate tonight anyone watching?


No cable....


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2027184 said:


> I know this is a loaded question but if i do go straight blade boss or western?. Still kicking around putting my blizzard on new truck and getting the new snow ex on mine


Waste o' money.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2027186 said:


> For you bobcat guys. Which style of controls do you use/like the best?? Standard old school the combo one acs or what ever it's called or the full hand control? Mostly snow removal use. Gonna get rid of my 185 and get a new one


I got the full hand controls (she) in my s650 I wouldn't have t any other way for mostly snow removal. I use mine a lot in the summer too but I was thinking snow when I got it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2027194 said:


> Waste o' money.


Correct Answer.


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;2027184 said:


> I know this is a loaded question but if i do go straight blade boss or western?. Still kicking around putting my blizzard on new truck and getting the new snow ex on mine


I would run what you have now so you can swap if need be. We have all boss v's but just switched to a wideoutfor a new truck to try it.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2027195 said:


> I got the full hand controls (she) in my s650 I wouldn't have t any other way for mostly snow removal. I use mine a lot in the summer too but I was thinking snow when I got it


I'm torn which way to go. Thinking the acs style as I can switch to old school. Putty much anyone can drive old school controls. In my retail spots I don't need someone trying something new.


----------



## ryde307

cbservicesllc;2027188 said:


> When I was looking for software, I noticed a major complaint about most was a setup for Projects. I know Service Autopilot is working on Project functionality right now... The one who has it down right now is Landscape Management Network, their project setup would be hard to beat...


I mean more for little projects. Mulch a few plants ect. If we were more into construction/install I would have lmn I have been to some of their classes. Once set up it's a pretty cool software. We sub contract all of our install work so there isn't slot to manage on software.


----------



## ryde307

Ranger620;2027198 said:


> I'm torn which way to go. Thinking the acs style as I can switch to old school. Putty much anyone can drive old school controls. In my retail spots I don't need someone trying something new.


I used to love the old controls. Now we run all cats so I'm biased but I would never go back. It is very easy to learn and slot more relaxing for multiple hours. I do with they were still direct to the control valve and not electronic though.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;2027186 said:


> For you bobcat guys. Which style of controls do you use/like the best?? Standard old school the combo one acs or what ever it's called or the full hand control? Mostly snow removal use. Gonna get rid of my 185 and get a new one


Hand control only here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ranger620;2027186 said:


> For you bobcat guys. Which style of controls do you use/like the best?? Standard old school the combo one acs or what ever it's called or the full hand control? Mostly snow removal use. Gonna get rid of my 185 and get a new one


Foot only here.


----------



## CityGuy

Round 2 of rain is knocking on my door.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2027198 said:


> I'm torn which way to go. Thinking the acs style as I can switch to old school. Putty much anyone can drive old school controls. In my retail spots I don't need someone trying something new.


The sjc is real easy to learn and you can change the sensitivity.

Quality has the acs in his machine he can chime in on those for ya


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2027186 said:


> For you bobcat guys. Which style of controls do you use/like the best?? Standard old school the combo one acs or what ever it's called or the full hand control? Mostly snow removal use. Gonna get rid of my 185 and get a new one


Get the foot with the h pattern love my mine never use foot though. Not cat controls


----------



## andersman02

Just going to throw this out there....

NEVER trust a fart....


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2027197 said:


> I would run what you have now so you can swap if need be. We have all boss v's but just switched to a wideoutfor a new truck to try it.


Problem is they quit making blizzards


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;2027202 said:


> Foot only here.


Same.

Bought acs on our last one thinking I would like it as running it for a long time is hard on my knees. We'll turns out I'm not too productive with hand controls.

I used our cat rental a few times last winter and I can use it but not good by any means. All what you started with I think.

Anyways I'm looking for another bobcat also and standard controls will be just fine.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2027184 said:


> I know this is a loaded question but if i do go straight blade boss or western?. Still kicking around putting my blizzard on new truck and getting the new snow ex on mine


If I were going to spend the money on a new straight blade, I'd spend a little more and get an expandable plow. That way you can pull 10' on light snows and have the capability to plow wide open lots if needed and still be productive


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2027194 said:


> Waste o' money.


95 percent will be drives and small Comercial. I just like how they back drag


----------



## jimslawnsnow

andersman02;2027207 said:


> Just going to throw this out there....
> 
> NEVER trust a fart....


Electrifying? .............


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2027208 said:


> Problem is they quit making blizzards


I believe the dealer down here has a new one


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;2027213 said:


> I believe the dealer down here has a new one


Jim, your not following along.


----------



## andersman02

jimslawnsnow;2027212 said:


> Electrifying? .............


I now know where the "oh ****" face came from


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;2027214 said:


> Jim, your not following along.


Yes I am. I threw it out there in case he or some one was interested


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2027211 said:


> 95 percent will be drives and small Comercial. I just like how they back drag


So....... Exactly what I was doing with my Blizzards?

You do know they make a back drag for wideouts, power plows and so on, right?


----------



## Polarismalibu

andersman02;2027216 said:


> I now know where the "oh ****" face came from


Got a king ranch style driver seat now?!?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2027217 said:


> Yes I am. I threw it out there in case he or some one was interested


If a guy had one, wanted to add a truck, I'd assume two would be good...


----------



## qualitycut

I dont remember what controls mine is called but you can do foot or hand they are not cat controls one side os bucket other boom and you still drive with the handles. I hoped in ot first time ever using it and never switched back to foot.


----------



## Ranger620

TKLAWN;2027209 said:


> Same.
> 
> Bought acs on our last one thinking I would like it as running it for a long time is hard on my knees. We'll turns out I'm not too productive with hand controls.
> 
> I used our cat rental a few times last winter and I can use it but not good by any means. All what you started with I think.
> 
> Anyways I'm looking for another bobcat also and standard controls will be just fine.


I think I'm in the same boat. I really don't use my skids much. My 2001 185 I bought new. I now have 964 hours on it. So I may not be in it enough to get used to it that's why I'm thinking the acs style. I've run lots of loaders with hand controls and track hoes so I think I'd pick it up quick but would still have the old school for back up


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2027219 said:


> Got a king ranch style driver seat now?!?


Hehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehe


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2027221 said:


> I dont remember what controls mine is called but you can do foot or hand they are not cat controls one side os bucket other boom and you still drive with the handles. I hoped in ot first time ever using it and never switched back to foot.


Acs controls.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2027221 said:


> I dont remember what controls mine is called but you can do foot or hand they are not cat controls one side os bucket other boom and you still drive with the handles. I hoped in ot first time ever using it and never switched back to foot.


It's the acs which is what I'm thinking of going with


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2027222 said:


> I think I'm in the same boat. I really don't use my skids much. My 2001 185 I bought new. I now have 964 hours on it. So I may not be in it enough to get used to it that's why I'm thinking the acs style. I've run lots of loaders with hand controls and track hoes so I think I'd pick it up quick but would still have the old school for back up


The sjc has the H pattern too. I can't do the H though and I learned in a case way back


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;2027211 said:


> 95 percent will be drives and small Comercial. I just like how they back drag


Does it have that down pressure thing on it?


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2027218 said:


> So....... Exactly what I was doing with my Blizzards?
> 
> You do know they make a back drag for wideouts, power plows and so on, right?


Yea im just worried about getting parts and such down the road.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2027232 said:


> Yea im just worried about getting parts and such down the road.


Pretty sure they have to make parts for 5 or 7 years.


----------



## TKLAWN

CityGuy;2027231 said:


> Does it have that down pressure thing on it?


Ummm. I'd go with no.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2027236 said:


> Pretty sure they have to make parts for 5 or 7 years.


I think you are correct. I bought one shouldn't need parts for 5-7 anyway.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2027236 said:


> Pretty sure they have to make parts for 5 or 7 years.


Yea but are they going to be on hand allnyhe time.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2027232 said:


> Yea im just worried about getting parts and such down the road.


Buy a new wideout.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;2027242 said:


> Buy a new wideout.


Or two.

Upgrade the other truck too.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2027243 said:


> Or two.
> 
> Upgrade the other truck too.


I wish that new snowex would be universal


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2027243 said:


> Or two.
> 
> Upgrade the other truck too.


My truck only has 25k on it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2027245 said:


> I wish that new snowex would be universal


True that.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2027247 said:


> True that.


Looks pretty sweet also.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2027246 said:


> My truck only has 25k on it.


I think he meant the plow


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2027245 said:


> I wish that new snowex would be universal


You could run a wideout on your blizzard mount. The receivers for the western will pin on it


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2027249 said:


> I think he meant the plow


Yes, he did.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2027251 said:


> You could run a wideout on your blizzard mount. The receivers for the western will pin on it


Yea but western ?


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2027253 said:


> Yea but western ?


It's the same as your blizzard just a chain lift. You like your blizzard you'll like the wideout. And the fact you could put it on your truck now if needed is a bonus.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2027254 said:


> It's the same as your blizzard just a chain lift. You like your blizzard you'll absolutely love the wideout. And the fact you could put it on your truck now if needed is a bonus.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2027257 said:


> Fixed it for you.


Thanks! I was slacking


----------



## SnowGuy73

I still have nothing on nws app.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2027262 said:


> I still have nothing on nws app.


On the computer, NWS only has cloudy for me as well.

Anyone interested in this MVP Plus for $5500? 9.6?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2027243 said:


> Or two.
> 
> Upgrade the other truck too.


I was thinking the same


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2027262 said:


> I still have nothing on nws app.


I gave up on that its always messed up


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2027267 said:


> On the computer, NWS only has cloudy for me as well.
> 
> Anyone interested in this MVP Plus for $5500? 9.6?


I only paid 6680 installed, or was it less. I'll have to look again. for my 9'2" SS dxt. I should have bought another for my 06. Oh well there's next year


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2027270 said:


> I only paid 6680 installed, or was it less. I'll have to look again. for my 9'2" SS dxt. I should have bought another for my 06. Oh well there's next year


Right, but that's a Boss.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2027271 said:


> Right, but that's a Boss.


So why are you so high with a western?


----------



## Ranger620

jimslawnsnow;2027270 said:


> I only paid 6680 installed, or was it less. I'll have to look again. for my 9'2" SS dxt. I should have bought another for my 06. Oh well there's next year


I paid 5000 for my blizzard not installed


----------



## qualitycut

Whats a wideout go for? Low 6?


----------



## snowman55

The Donald don't look good.


----------



## Ranger620

snowman55;2027279 said:


> The Donald don't look good.


The other top one Ben not doing well either. Can't decide who is gonna come out on top of this one. Carlee seems to do well when she gets a chance


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I now have a 90% chance of rain tpmorrow


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2027163 said:


> Might be thinking F117.


No. It was a B2. They don't know the difference between the wing span and the nose to tail.


----------



## qualitycut

snowman55;2027279 said:


> The Donald don't look good.


Just started watching it now, he just getting beat up or what?


----------



## snowman55

Seams angers and comes off petty. I still like him but he needs to quit bashing the others and stay on message....make America great again. 

Moderators are really set him up.


----------



## Ranger620

snowman55;2027289 said:


> Seams angers and comes off petty. I still like him but he needs to quit bashing the others and stay on message....make America great again.
> 
> Moderators are really set him up.


I agree. Also needs to bud in like others instead of sitting back and watching


----------



## qualitycut

snowman55;2027289 said:


> Seams angers and comes off petty. I still like him but he needs to quit bashing the others and stay on message....make America great again.
> 
> Moderators are really set him up.


Im 5 min in and noticed it already, they do set him up but he needs to kay of the personal attacks that are a little overboard. People are going to get sick of it.


----------



## qualitycut

To much bashing going on for me. They trash everyone then who ever gets the nomination the people on the fence to vote dem or rep remember that


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2027278 said:


> Whats a wideout go for? Low 6?


All I've heard is 7400 with mount and harness and install. Haven't heard plow side only price. 6k is close I would think


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone on here install big sod rolls?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2027294 said:


> All I've heard is 7400 with mount and harness and install. Haven't heard plow side only price. 6k is close I would think


I would need the truck and plow side.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2027296 said:


> I would need the truck and plow side.


So 6800ish if you install or 7400ish installed


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2027297 said:


> So 6800ish if you install or 7400ish installed


Or $6800 plus a case of beer for bano....:laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2027297 said:


> So 6800ish if you install or 7400ish installed


K thanks going to check on it tomorrow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;2027186 said:


> For you bobcat guys. Which style of controls do you use/like the best?? Standard old school the combo one acs or what ever it's called or the full hand control? Mostly snow removal use. Gonna get rid of my 185 and get a new one





SnowGuy73;2027202 said:


> Foot only here.


We have ACS and foot but we always run in foot. Its just what you're used to. Hand controls are too touchy for me. BUT......with both as an option the hand controls have saved the day when a mechanical failure comes into play with the foot controls.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2027272 said:


> So why are you so high with a western?


I'm not, just giving you grief.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

A wideout will work with the mount and wiring for a Pro Plus, correct? Will it work with the same controller?

If I find someone to buy my 9.6 Pro Plus for $4,000, I would think about getting a plowside Wideout if they convert to my mount / wiring.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Thunder and lots of lightning!!!!!! Oh my!


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;2027300 said:


> We have ACS and foot but we always run in foot. Its just what you're used to. Hand controls are too touchy for me. BUT......with both as an option the hand controls have saved the day when a mechanical failure comes into play with the foot controls.


Thanks. This is the way I think I'm going.


----------



## snowman55

Trump getting buddy buddy with Carson


----------



## SSS Inc.

snowman55;2027307 said:


> Trump getting buddy buddy with Carson


Lots of high fives and slaps on the back. Trump / Carson?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2027300 said:


> We have ACS and foot but we always run in foot. Its just what you're used to. Hand controls are too touchy for me. BUT......with both as an option the hand controls have saved the day when a mechanical failure comes into play with the foot controls.


Thats why i like the acs is how touchy it is when grading or whatever or scooping up that last bit of material on the ground.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2027302 said:


> A wideout will work with the mount and wiring for a Pro Plus, correct? Will it work with the same controller?
> 
> If I find someone to buy my 9.6 Pro Plus for $4,000, I would think about getting a plowside Wideout if they convert to my mount / wiring.


Everything should work. Only thing im not sure about is the controller.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2027302 said:


> A wideout will work with the mount and wiring for a Pro Plus, correct? Will it work with the same controller?
> 
> If I find someone to buy my 9.6 Pro Plus for $4,000, I would think about getting a plowside Wideout if they convert to my mount / wiring.


Need new $300 controller and wiring I believe.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2027302 said:


> A wideout will work with the mount and wiring for a Pro Plus, correct? Will it work with the same controller?
> 
> If I find someone to buy my 9.6 Pro Plus for $4,000, I would think about getting a plowside Wideout if they convert to my mount / wiring.


Even if controller worked you wouldnt be able to use the full functiona which kinda defeats the purpose


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2027302 said:


> A wideout will work with the mount and wiring for a Pro Plus, correct? Will it work with the same controller?
> 
> If I find someone to buy my 9.6 Pro Plus for $4,000, I would think about getting a plowside Wideout if they convert to my mount / wiring.


If you've got Fleet Flex wiring and isolation module you're all set. If not, you're going to need a new harness and controller.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;2027308 said:


> Lots of high fives and slaps on the back. Trump / Carson?


I was talking to the wife about this. If any two of the 3 non politicians would gang up announcing the other as their Vice President they would be a shoe in. Such as trump Carson.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2027314 said:


> If you've got Fleet Flex wiring and isolation module you're all set. If not, you're going to need a new harness and controller.


I assume that's the plow on CL you picked up last spring?


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2027316 said:


> I assume that's the plow on CL you picked up last spring?


If it's a picture of a plow inside a shop then yeah. I really don't want to sell it but I will for $4800.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2027278 said:


> Whats a wideout go for? Low 6?


6,795 installed 6,195 cash and carry


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2027302 said:


> A wideout will work with the mount and wiring for a Pro Plus, correct? Will it work with the same controller?
> 
> If I find someone to buy my 9.6 Pro Plus for $4,000, I would think about getting a plowside Wideout if they convert to my mount / wiring.


Assuming your talking about your v on the dump? If so

Yes the v you have is new enough so the wideout will run off the same mount and the controllers are the same for the v and the wideout.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2027318 said:


> If it's a picture of a plow inside a shop then yeah. I really don't want to sell it but I will for $4800.


THat's what I'm struggling with, with the Western that's on this 3500 I bought.

I don't really want an oddball plow when everything else is Boss, but if I do, I'd like to try a wideout, but then I'm most likely not going to be plowing in this truck anyways, so do I then swap a plow side over from my truck and move that mount to my truck, or just leave it as is, or sell it and put a Boss on, or ..


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2027321 said:


> Assuming your talking about your v on the dump? If so
> 
> Yes the v you have is new enough so the wideout will run off the same mount and the controllers are the same for the v and the wideout.


How are the controllers the same? Wouldn't it have more than just 4 buttons like the v does?


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2027323 said:


> How are the controllers the same? Wouldn't it have more than just 4 buttons like the v does?


I was assuming he was talking about the v on the dump he got


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2027316 said:


> I assume that's the plow on CL you picked up last spring?


He will even deliver


----------



## qualitycut

Down pour holy........ my trench for the wall is going to be a lake tomorrow cafe


----------



## qualitycut

What the....
http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/pts/5191570994.html


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2027328 said:


> What the....
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/pts/5191570994.html


Why not just run the light tower the plow comes with


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2027323 said:


> How are the controllers the same? Wouldn't it have more than just 4 buttons like the v does?


Alright, I wasn't the only one confused


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My MVP controller has the same buttons as the Wideout


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My controller looks like this one


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2027333 said:


> My MVP controller has the same buttons as the Wideout


Yep totally interchangeable.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2027334 said:


> My controller looks like this one


No picture?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

There is now. Been so long I've been on here on an actual computer, forgot how to upload without using Tinypic


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2027334 said:


> My controller looks like this one


Well than yea that would work.


----------



## qualitycut

Now i just wonder if my blizzard controller and a wideout controller would be interchangeable or if i would just need to swap out the controller quick


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2027339 said:


> Now i just wonder if my blizzard controller and a wideout controller would be interchangeable or if i would just need to swap out the controller quick


They should be the same if your blizzard is only a few years old. The wideout controller is a square 4 pin plug.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2027341 said:


> They should be the same if your blizzard is only a few years old. The wideout controller is a square 4 pin plug.


Yea i think thats what mine is. Im going to look into it tomorrow since im leaning towards that route. Unless i find a steal on a blizzard.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So if I have that controller, does it mean the wiring is the same too? Or how would I know if I have the right wiring?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2027350 said:


> So if I have that controller, does it mean the wiring is the same too? Or how would I know if I have the right wiring?


Yes if you have that 4 pin controller and two plugs for the plow the wiring will be the same.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2027319 said:


> 6,795 installed 6,195 cash and carry


Really? Where was that? Every place I checked was way higher than that


----------



## CityGuy

77° and clouds


----------



## SnowGuy73

Lots of lightning.


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like the rain missed me to the east.

Lightning to the east of me now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

75° thunderstorm.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

2 hour late start for us.


----------



## qualitycut

Shut alarm off and back to bed. Thunderstorm here


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2027363 said:


> 2 hour late start for us.


You got pontoons on those mowers


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2027368 said:


> You got pontoons on those mowers


He has Jesus mowers. They drive on water


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2027368 said:


> You got pontoons on those mowers


All crappy grass in straight sand on the list for today.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

The worst customer I ever had passed away yesterday. I nearly quit the biz because of her. I was so happy when I canned her ass


----------



## qualitycut

Looks like im going to be in the rain for a while here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Channel 4 is driving around looking for storm damage...


----------



## SnowGuy73

According to Barlow the heavy stuff comes around 15:00.


----------



## CityGuy

Sounds like the east side of town is getting hammered.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2027379 said:


> Sounds like the east side of town is getting hammered.


Yup......... been absolutely down pouring here for a while sounds like hail its raining so hard.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drying up nicely here.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2027376 said:


> According to Barlow the heavy stuff comes around 15:00.


Not sure how it can get much heavier than it is now but i can here him saying it


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2027383 said:


> Not sure how it can get much heavier than it is now but i can here him saying it


Ground zero currently?


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2027384 said:


> Ground zero currently?


I must be novak. ....


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;2027381 said:


> Yup......... been absolutely down pouring here for a while sounds like hail its raining so hard.


Radio says flash flood watches and warnings.


----------



## CityGuy

Looks really wired out. Clearing out here and blue/grey to the east of me.


----------



## qualitycut

I have to have over a couple inches of rain here.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2027382 said:


> Drying up nicely here.


Starting to here as well, only .25", we're rolling like normal


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2027184 said:


> I know this is a loaded question but if i do go straight blade boss or western?. Still kicking around putting my blizzard on new truck and getting the new snow ex on mine


Western better plow IMO


----------



## Bill1090

Down to 40% for today. Should be good for a few hours until the Iowa stuff gets here. 


CLOWNS!!! You'd think they were trying to forecast a Winter storm!


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;2027390 said:


> Western better plow IMO


Hey hey hey. You're supposed to be the Fisher guy in this thread.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2027383 said:


> Not sure how it can get much heavier than it is now but i can here him saying it


Marler just said 3" in Inver Grove Heights.

He must be peeking in your window???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

No standing water in the driveway. Gonna start at 10.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Now Marler we take a break.... "Maybe"


----------



## ryde307

We started on time as normal.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2027393 said:


> Marler just said 3" in Inver Grove Heights.
> 
> He must be peeking in your window???


And you got that idea how??? :waving::laughing:


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2027355 said:


> Really? Where was that? Every place I checked was way higher than that


Snow plows plus


----------



## SnowGuy73

Its wet in Burnsville, that's for sure.


----------



## Doughboy12

Could any of you trimmer pros give me a simple tip to not go through a spool of line just trying to edge the driveway...
Something more than keep the line off the tar and out of the dirt...I know that but can't seem to pull it off and get a good result.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2027398 said:


> Snow plows plus


Had I known they were in that price range insure would have checked them out closer, but then again it's nice to have the same plow hookups if one were to go down


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;2027396 said:


> We started on time as normal.


Same here, wet but very doable.


----------



## qualitycut

Hmmm wonder if i even attempt to go work on my wall today.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2027400 said:


> Could any of you trimmer pros give me a simple tip to not go through a spool of line just trying to edge the driveway...
> Something more than keep the line off the tar and out of the dirt...I know that but can't seem to pull it off and get a good result.


Buy an edger


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2027400 said:


> Could any of you trimmer pros give me a simple tip to not go through a spool of line just trying to edge the driveway...
> Something more than keep the line off the tar and out of the dirt...I know that but can't seem to pull it off and get a good result.


Just the way it is really. Kinda tough not to hit the ground when the grass is laying on it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Street light dark again with sprinkles.


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2027404 said:


> Buy an edger


Thanks...but line is cheaper than that option...attm.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Raining hard at our shop.


----------



## snowman55

Doughboy12;2027400 said:


> Could any of you trimmer pros give me a simple tip to not go through a spool of line just trying to edge the driveway...
> Something more than keep the line off the tar and out of the dirt...I know that but can't seem to pull it off and get a good result.


which way are you moving? cut into your pass not away. line should be lifting up the grass to cut not pushing down. edging move counterclockwise, trimming move clockwise.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2027405 said:


> Just the way it is really. Kinda tough not to hit the ground when the grass is laying on it.


Figured but thought I would ask... I suppose if I did it more than once a year it wouldn't use so much in one shot...lol
Sealer job planned for the weekend...glad I spent so much time pressure washing the driveway this week...:crying:


----------



## Doughboy12

snowman55;2027411 said:


> which way are you moving? cut into your pass not away. line should be lifting up the grass to cut not pushing down. edging move counterclockwise, trimming move clockwise.


I tried both ways and found that to be very effective...Thumbs Up


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2027398 said:


> Snow plows plus


I thought everyone went HERE to get their Western plows...?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2027400 said:


> Could any of you trimmer pros give me a simple tip to not go through a spool of line just trying to edge the driveway...
> Something more than keep the line off the tar and out of the dirt...I know that but can't seem to pull it off and get a good result.


The multi edge line will last a bit longer


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;2027400 said:


> Could any of you trimmer pros give me a simple tip to not go through a spool of line just trying to edge the driveway...
> Something more than keep the line off the tar and out of the dirt...I know that but can't seem to pull it off and get a good result.


I'm not a pro but what line are you using? There is different sizes if you are using the thinnest cheapest crap that could be part of the problem. Again no pro but that's what came to mind


----------



## qualitycut

Just when it looked like it was clearing up and done got dark and pouring out again.


----------



## snowman55

Another tip. Really hard to get guys to do, but if you whip with throttle in your left hand you will be much faster and smoother.


----------



## ryde307

snowman55;2027411 said:


> which way are you moving? cut into your pass not away. line should be lifting up the grass to cut not pushing down. edging move counterclockwise, trimming move clockwise.


This.

SSS passed you guys on 169 a few times yesterday. Do you know much about Allied blacktop? We are doing some work for them next week.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Getting real close to calling today off.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;2027410 said:


> Raining hard at our shop.


Never made it to southbridge.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;2027422 said:


> Never made it to southbridge.


It lasted only a few minutes but really came down.


----------



## andersman02

Just going to throw this out there, Anyone looking for a MVP? we have an 08 we are trading out. Everything works, new tower last year, in good shape. Would include electrical for an 08 f350, no mounts, those are staying on the truck. 

PM if it interests you


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;2027419 said:


> This.
> 
> SSS passed you guys on 169 a few times yesterday. Do you know much about Allied blacktop? We are doing some work for them next week.


I know a lot about them. What are you doing for them?


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2027404 said:


> Buy an edger


This........


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;2027409 said:


> Thanks...but line is cheaper than that option...attm.


Buy a new trimmer that has the multi attachments like I did.


----------



## skorum03

Accu says we've only had about an inch of rain so far. No way. It poured for a while. I think I had the same stretch of weather that quality had. It's moving that direction.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Still lightly raining here. Clearing to the west, then just fills in again.


----------



## qualitycut

At this rate i might have to work Saturday cafe


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;2027427 said:


> I know a lot about them. What are you doing for them?


They did some curb repair and patching on a site. We are repairing the irrigation and fixing turf areas around the curbs. It's not a very big project.


----------



## qualitycut

Good day to go do some plow shopping


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We are rained out for the day.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2027441 said:


> We are rained out for the day.


Yea it just keeps coming.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2027442 said:


> Yea it just keeps coming.


It stopped here now, but we have so much standing water, there's no way.

Storms already popping at Willmar again.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2027444 said:


> It stopped here now, but we have so much standing water, there's no way.
> 
> Storms already popping at Willmar again.


Hasn't stopped here. I bet we have 4 in


----------



## qualitycut

7158 plus tax for wideout.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2027447 said:


> 7158 plus tax for wideout.


Try CountrySide in Anoka?

Tried calling about the one I texted ya about last night, but no answer last night or this morning.


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;2027445 said:


> Hasn't stopped here. I bet we have 4 in


We haven't had a drop since early this morning.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2027448 said:


> Try CountrySide in Anoka?
> 
> Tried calling about the one I texted ya about last night, but no answer last night or this morning.


I just remembered a customer and ny old neighbor is a parts manager at aspen he's going to see what he can do


----------



## qualitycut

Truck almost got swallowed up by the lake on the road


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Can you backdrag @10' with a Wideout?

Or do the wings fold forward


----------



## qualitycut

8-10 snowex 6965
8.5-11 7367. 

Lifts 4 inches higher than the blizzard now.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2027452 said:


> Can you backdrag @10' with a Wideout?
> 
> Or do the wings fold forward


Depends on snow but if you put them out about 3/4 of the way yes.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Poured here for about 30 minutes. 

Good thing for frogg toggs.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2027457 said:


> Poured here for about 30 minutes.
> 
> Good thing for frogg toggs.


Pouring at stonebrooke


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sun is poking out now.


----------



## qualitycut

I got cafed with this rain today


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2027447 said:


> 7158 plus tax for wideout.


Snow plows plus is a grand less


----------



## mnlefty

Ryde, were you just at JDL in Edina or was that one of the guys? New 3/4 ton crew with no markings yet...


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2027452 said:


> Can you backdrag @10' with a Wideout?
> 
> Or do the wings fold forward


I have mine out all the time back dragging. They will fold forword if you hit a curb that's about it


----------



## ryde307

mnlefty;2027464 said:


> Ryde, were you just at JDL in Edina or was that one of the guys? New 3/4 ton crew with no markings yet...


Business partner.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Had a little window, had a couple of guys come in, thought we could get 4 hours in, get two big Parks done.

15 minutes into the first one, the new line of rain starts up again.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

There won't be any severe weather today. This rain is going to keep the temps down, use up all the energy.


----------



## CityGuy

Only at the county. I'll leave it at that.


----------



## CityGuy

Light rain in Cocato


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2027462 said:


> Snow plows plus is a grand less


Installed? I find that hard to belive that they can be a grand less. My neighbor said they can do 6800.00


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;2027474 said:


> Installed? I find that hard to belive that they can be a grand less. My neighbor said they can do 6800.00


Ours was $6400 around another $500 for install


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2027474 said:


> Installed? I find that hard to belive that they can be a grand less. My neighbor said they can do 6800.00


6,195 cash and carry 6795 installed


----------



## NorthernProServ

Cafe I'm soaked !!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Wind all but stopped, miserable now!


----------



## SnowGuy73

And..... Raining again!


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2027477 said:


> 6,195 cash and carry 6795 installed


Yea that price is installed im not doing it


----------



## qualitycut

Well if everything goes as planned getting a 15 350 regular cab gasser


----------



## qualitycut

Geez just keeps forming to the west


----------



## qualitycut

Any advantage with the chain lift vs the snowex no chain lift?


----------



## mnlefty

Off and on pouring in Edina for the last hour, started and stopped about 5 times, never more than 10 minutes of rain or dry. Cafe or get off the pot already.


----------



## CityGuy

Cloudy, dead calm.


----------



## ryde307

mnlefty;2027487 said:


> Off and on pouring in Edina for the last hour, started and stopped about 5 times, never more than 10 minutes of rain or dry. Cafe or get off the pot already.


Same here in Hopkins. But now its downpour. A washout at this point.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2027486 said:


> Any advantage with the chain lift vs the snowex no chain lift?


You will be able to stack so much higher then us boss guys......

rollseye's


----------



## SnowGuy73

Pouring and hail in belle plaine.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2027491 said:


> Same here in Hopkins. But now its downpour. A washout at this point.


Welcome to the east side.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2027494 said:


> Pouring and hail in belle plaine.


Keep it that way. Don't want dents in my pickup.


----------



## CityGuy

Must be Lots of cloud to cloud lighting. Radio keeps crackling.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2027486 said:


> Any advantage with the chain lift vs the snowex no chain lift?


Oh boy...


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2027492 said:


> You will be able to stack so much higher then us boss guys......


Part of me thinks he wanted to get something going... :waving:

Oh, and fixed it for you Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

One more game of Call of Duty and I'll prestige for the 10th time.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2027499 said:


> Part of me thinks he wanted to get something going... :waving:
> 
> Oh, and fixed it for you Thumbs Up


No honest question, im debating between the snow ex or the wideout.


----------



## mnlefty

mnlefty;2027487 said:


> Off and on pouring in Edina for the last hour, started and stopped about 5 times, never more than 10 minutes of rain or dry. *Cafe or get off the pot already.*


If you guessed cafe, you're a winner! Heavy downpour for about 30 min now.


----------



## ryde307

mnlefty;2027503 said:


> If you guessed cafe, you're a winner! Heavy downpour for about 30 min now.


You must be nearby.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2027502 said:


> No honest question, im debating between the snow ex or the wideout.


Personally I would go with the western parts are easy to find and carried every where.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2027505 said:


> Personally I would go with the western parts are easy to find and carried every where.


Same with Boss. More dealers, better chance of the last guy not getting the last one on the shelf


----------



## mnlefty

ryde307;2027504 said:


> You must be nearby.


Very... I think this is technically Hopkins, townhomes tucked away on west side of 169 off 5th/lincoln


----------



## ryde307

mnlefty;2027508 said:


> Very... I think this is technically Hopkins, townhomes tucked away on west side of 169 off 5th/lincoln


Yep. 2 blocks over basically.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2027505 said:


> Personally I would go with the western parts are easy to find and carried every where.


I'm not a great Western mind, but I agree, Western is everywhere... Blizzard/Snow Ex is not


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2027507 said:


> Same with Boss. More dealers, better chance of the last guy not getting the last one on the shelf


Stonebrook carries every part I would need. Plus the snow ex looks pretty bad ass and I can get the 8.5-11


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2027511 said:


> Stonebrook carries every part I would need. Plus the snow ex looks pretty bad ass and I can get the 8.5-11


This is how I feel. Us south siders don't have much to worry about with stonebrook right by us.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2027510 said:


> I'm not a great Western mind, but I agree, Western is everywhere... Blizzard/Snow Ex is not


I think a lot of the parts are the same number on them all as they are all douglas dynamics.


----------



## Bill1090

No rain yet. Split and went right around.


----------



## Bill1090

Quality, my vote goes for the snowex. You can be the test guinea pig.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2027415 said:


> The multi edge line will last a bit longer


Sounds like a good idea...thanks



Ranger620;2027416 said:


> I'm not a pro but what line are you using? There is different sizes if you are using the thinnest cheapest crap that could be part of the problem. Again no pro but that's what came to mind


I have the Stihl line that came with it ATTM (FS130)



snowman55;2027418 said:


> Another tip. Really hard to get guys to do, but if you whip with throttle in your left hand you will be much faster and smoother.


Bicycle bars makes that a challenge...



CityGuy;2027430 said:


> Buy a new trimmer that has the multi attachments like I did.


See above...not in the budget.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Snow ex looks identical to my blizzard. Has anything actually changed? I love the color.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2027518 said:


> Snow ex looks identical to my blizzard. Has anything actually changed? I love the color.


Yea different cylinders, different kind of lift, different hook up all on drivers side 1 lever no lifting up the kick stands and pins and all that, pump and stuff is up a little higher as well as some other things.

Mold board and wings are the same


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2027521 said:


> Yea different cylinders, different kind of lift, different hook up all on drivers side 1 lever no lifting up the kick stands and pins and all that, pump and stuff is up a little higher as well as some other things.


I don't have a dog in this fight but ask yourself if you want to "test" out the new way of skinning the cat...?
I do like the idea of not having to walk around to both sides, but I also like to use that time to do a visual inspection of "everything."


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;2027522 said:


> I don't have a dog in this fight but ask yourself if you want to "test" out the new way of skinning the cat...?
> I do like the idea of not having to walk around to both sides, but I also like to use that time to do a visual inspection of "everything."


I believe Fisher has had that mounting system for a couple years already.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2027522 said:


> I don't have a dog in this fight but ask yourself if you want to "test" out the new way of skinning the cat...?
> I do like the idea of not having to walk around to both sides, but I also like to use that time to do a visual inspection of "everything."


Its not a completely new plow, they kept all the good features of the blizzard and chamged aome things the company makes western fischer and a bunch of other plows so im not worried about that 1 bit.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2027524 said:


> Its not a completely new plow, they kept all the good features of the blizzard and chamged aome things the company makes western fischer and a bunch of other plows so im not worried about that 1 bit.


Well I guess that would seal it then...give it a go. (Said the homeowner with the Western xysport)


----------



## SnowGuy73

Gasoline is up to $2.39.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Downpour...


----------



## skorum03

This line of rain just keeps developing. Jeez


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;2027530 said:


> This line of rain just keeps developing. Jeez


Thats why I never even attempted today. About time for a nap after getting all my quickbooks caught up. xysport


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2027531 said:


> Thats why I never even attempted today. About time for a nap after getting all my quickbooks caught up. xysport


I haven't tried anything today either, I'm just bored.

PS I think the snow-ex plows look cool. Saw a few on a trailer the other day in New Richmond.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2027513 said:


> This is how I feel. Us south siders don't have much to worry about with stonebrook right by us.


Yeah makes sense... makes it easier for you guys


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2027533 said:


> Yeah makes sense... makes it easier for you guys


Yea there is a western dealer close but no boss i can think of.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;2027518 said:


> Snow ex looks identical to my blizzard. Has anything actually changed? I love the color.


The moldboard color is nice but I hate the scheme after that. Every other part is a different non-matching color.


----------



## qualitycut

anyone know of a free program you can enter addresses into and gives you the best route?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2027524 said:


> Its not a completely new plow, they kept all the good features of the blizzard and chamged aome things the company makes western fischer and a bunch of other plows so im not worried about that 1 bit.


My mower was supposedly identical to the one I already own.

The dealer is now refunding my money.

Just because someone took the best of everything, put it all together, doesn't mean it will stand up.

I will never again buy something that hasn't been on the market and used for at least a


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like the last line of storms will get to Cambridge right as my oldest's first ever football game kicks off.

He ain't gonna be happy. 

He already doesn't wanna play anymore.


----------



## snowman55

City Won't let us on fields tonite. And we really need the practice


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;2027547 said:


> City Won't let us on fields tonite. And we really need the practice


The cancelled the 7th grade home game, his is in Cambridge, they missed most of the rain today.

Plus it's Cambridge.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2027545 said:


> My mower was supposedly identical to the one I already own.
> 
> The dealer is now refunding my money.
> 
> Just because someone took the best of everything, put it all together, doesn't mean it will stand up.
> 
> I will never again buy something that hasn't been on the market and used for at least a


This plow isnt identical and i said that. Alot of the parts are and the mold board is. I looked it over.

And lawnmower/cutting grass and yours ran fine just left grass vs metal runninh along that asphalt pushing snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Right, and my Mower wasn't identical. Only rear tires and hydro pumps were changed. Same engine, same everything else, and I bought it because my previous mower works fine, and had confidence that since it's the same company it should work just like previous versions.


----------



## Bill1090

Suns out and it is pouring!.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2027541 said:


> anyone know of a free program you can enter addresses into and gives you the best route?


Google Maps you can do 25 addresses and route


----------



## SSS Inc.

Pricing question. As many know we don't really shovel or snowblow sidewalks. I have a good customer now looking for this at several sites. Mostly office buildings. Each site is a couple hundred feet by about six. What type if production do you guys get per man. I have nothing to compare too. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2027552 said:


> Right, and my Mower wasn't identical. Only rear tires and hydro pumps were changed. Same engine, same everything else, and I bought it because my previous mower works fine, and had confidence that since it's the same company it should work just like previous versions.


I would think its been tested out for a while. I dont see douglas dynamics skimping on the testing phase of a newer product


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2027554 said:


> Google Maps you can do 25 addresses and route


Hmmmm I was looking for that. I might just buy something I have about 70 plus addresses to put in


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2027555 said:


> Pricing question. As many know we don't really shovel or snowblow sidewalks. I have a good customer now looking for this at several sites. Mostly office buildings. Each site is a couple hundred feet by about six. What type if production do you guys get per man. I have nothing to compare too. Any info would be appreciated.


Use the search option, Im sure there are many threads on this subject.

:laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2027556 said:


> I would think its been tested out for a while. I dont see douglas dynamics skimping on the testing phase of a newer product


Fisher started in '48, Western in '50. So we can say DD started around 1950, +/-.

Simplicity owns Ferris Industries and started in 1922.

I've worked with you enough to know you're going to buy a '15 gasser and a Snowex Plow

With buying the buddy's business, and those unknowns, as well as all the uncertainty snow brings, I'm just saying there's no way I would buy a brand new product without it in production for a year.

"Fortunately" for me, I wasn't under a 12 hour window to have all accounts finished when I sent my mower out and could juggle stuff around.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Looks like a story line of storms coming


----------



## unit28

Gonna fall apart quick imo


----------



## CityGuy

It poured at the house. Roughly 4" in the gauge.


----------



## CityGuy

City storm drains can't keep up. Water on the roads.


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like it wants to form again on the back side.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Man it came down hard. people where pulling over all over


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2027555 said:


> Pricing question. As many know we don't really shovel or snowblow sidewalks. I have a good customer now looking for this at several sites. Mostly office buildings. Each site is a couple hundred feet by about six. What type if production do you guys get per man. I have nothing to compare too. Any info would be appreciated.


I want to say I figure 2000 sf per man hour on average


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2027576 said:


> I want to say I figure 2000 sf per man hour on average


Thank you. That should help.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2027559 said:


> Use the search option, Im sure there are many threads on this subject.
> 
> :laughing:


I figured this would be someones response. :realmad:


----------



## unit28

Maybe we'll see a nice sunset.
On another note......
Gas is under 2 bucks in ham lake/east bethel


----------



## CityGuy

Sun's out getting humid.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2027557 said:


> Hmmmm I was looking for that. I might just buy something I have about 70 plus addresses to put in


But do all 70 go on the same route??? That's a lot of pushes for 1 guy???


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2027588 said:


> But do all 70 go on the same route??? That's a lot of pushes for 1 guy???


No cafe but i would like to put them all in and then split it up or whatever i dont have 40 of them memorized to know what parts of the town they are in.


----------



## snowman55

cbservicesllc;2027576 said:


> I want to say I figure 2000 sf per man hour on average


I go 1500 ft/hr imagine that. Think that's what sima calls for.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2027589 said:


> No cafe but i would like to put them all in and then split it up or whatever i dont have 40 of them memorized to know what parts of the town they are in.


Well then. Just use the push pins to get a better grasp on grouping them. Sorry I blew up. :waving:


----------



## SnowGuy73

40% after noon tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Plymouth has EAB.


----------



## cbservicesllc

snowman55;2027590 said:


> I go 1500 ft/hr imagine that. Think that's what sima calls for.


Shoveling 2" by hand Yes... (I had to go look)... I was using the Toro Blower at 6" numbers I guess... So I should be covered for most stuff Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2027606 said:


> Plymouth has EAB.


Ruh roh... Better take mine out now!


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2027609 said:


> Shoveling 2" by hand Yes... (I had to go look)... I was using the Toro Blower at 6" numbers I guess... So I should be covered for most stuff Thumbs Up


Your guys are slow!


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2027616 said:


> Your guys are slow!


Doh Kay! Like you shovel.


----------



## Polarismalibu

TKLAWN;2027621 said:


> Doh Kay! Like you shovel.


Ding ding we have a winner!

I don't shovel ether


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;2027621 said:


> Doh Kay! Like you shovel.


I bet he will be with his new route. I'm planning on reading a page long post about how everything is cafe'd during the first storm.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Just under 2" here.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;2027625 said:


> Just under 2" here.


You have to stop measuring it.....it's not going to grow!


----------



## Bill1090

Hella lightning down in here.


----------



## snowman55

I don't mind shoveling. Nice break as long as it's 15-20 min per 2 hr plow. Good to stretch and move


----------



## Ranger620

TKLAWN;2027621 said:


> Doh Kay! Like you shovel.


In your town this week and next doing a remodel


----------



## Polarismalibu

snowman55;2027629 said:


> I don't mind shoveling. Nice break as long as it's 15-20 min per 2 hr plow. Good to stretch and move


I stretch when hook and unhook the trailer at sites. I started out shoveling before I had a license. I had to shovel a set of 40 steps down with walls on both sides it just filled in with the wind. that pretty much made me hate shoveling


----------



## unit28

Cool ling attm


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2027527 said:


> Gasoline is up to $2.39.


2.14 and 2.19 down here


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2027634 said:


> 2.14 and 2.19 down here


2.33 gas 2.55 diesel here.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2027588 said:


> But do all 70 go on the same route??? That's a lot of pushes for 1 guy???


We do 75-90 per crew. This is with a CUT blower and a garden tractor with a blower. We can do it in 6 hours in light snows and 12 with heavier snows. It's doable if the route is tight and well planned out


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

2 years ago we took care of these steps and sidewalks while the building was under construction. They CONSTANTLY filled in. It sucked.


----------



## Green Grass

snowman55;2027629 said:


> I don't mind shoveling. Nice break as long as it's 15-20 min per 2 hr plow. Good to stretch and move


I would not want to shovel all night.


----------



## TKLAWN

Ranger620;2027630 said:


> In your town this week and next doing a remodel


Nice, ill pm you my number if it works out I'll buy you lunch.

There are some good local places for lunch in Wac.


----------



## cbservicesllc

snowman55;2027629 said:


> I don't mind shoveling. Nice break as long as it's 15-20 min per 2 hr plow. Good to stretch and move


This......


----------



## Polarismalibu

TKLAWN;2027643 said:


> Nice, ill pm you my number if it works out I'll buy you lunch.
> 
> There are some good local places for lunch in Wac.


Is hoppers still around?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2027632 said:


> I stretch when hook and unhook the trailer at sites. I started out shoveling before I had a license. I had to shovel a set of 40 steps down with walls on both sides it just filled in with the wind. that pretty much made me hate shoveling


Wouldn't happen to be a place in Robbinsdale that a former employer for both of us used to take care of, would it? If so, I also hated those stairs...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;2027635 said:


> 2.33 gas 2.55 diesel here.


I got the gas buddy alert that prices were going up today... Boy that $2 gas was nice...


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2027646 said:


> Wouldn't happen to be a place in Robbinsdale that a former employer for both of us used to take care of, would it? If so, I also hated those stairs...


Yep that would be the one. I see that place is mostly empty now. Were you working there when the old guy was nocking over light poles with the dump truck?

There was another one over by Brookdale that sucked too. That is also mostly empty now.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2027624 said:


> I bet he will be with his new route. I'm planning on reading a page long post about how everything is cafe'd during the first storm.


Just a few little walks, half my resi are plow only or very little shoveling a few commercials with more shoveling dont go on my route I like going solo if possible than i can cuse and swear the entire night. But seriously i hope it doesnt snow. 
Im about 80- 90 percent monthly so


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;2027647 said:


> I got the gas buddy alert that prices were going up today... Boy that $2 gas was nice...


Not fall yet, few more days.

Haha. Clowns!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Windows open!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2027648 said:


> Yep that would be the one. I see that place is mostly empty now. Were you working there when the old guy was nocking over light poles with the dump truck?
> 
> There was another one over by Brookdale that sucked too. That is also mostly empty now.


The light pole take down was after my time... Those places were both hell holes even back then and are mostly empty now... They just tore down the movie theater at the Brookdale one I believe


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2027636 said:


> We do 75-90 per crew. This is with a CUT blower and a garden tractor with a blower. We can do it in 6 hours in light snows and 12 with heavier snows. It's doable if the route is tight and well planned out


This, im guessing now with my accounts and the ones i bought i can be up in the 40s easy, very little drive time between


----------



## snowman55

cbservicesllc;2027646 said:


> Wouldn't happen to be a place in Robbinsdale that a former employer for both of us used to take care of, would it? If so, I also hated those stairs...


I know that one. Had it when being built. Never again won't even bid those type of properties wtf are they thinking building that in mn. There's tons of them out there too. And the residents can't understand why their walks aren't spotless for $30 a month.


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;2027643 said:


> Nice, ill pm you my number if it works out I'll buy you lunch.
> 
> There are some good local places for lunch in Wac.


You guys can buy me lunch tomorrow I will be on Lake street around noon Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2027652 said:


> Windows open!


Still a little muggy for me


----------



## Bill1090

cbservicesllc;2027647 said:


> I got the gas buddy alert that prices were going up today... Boy that $2 gas was nice...


I blame our resident homeower.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

snowman55;2027657 said:


> I know that one. Had it when being built. Never again won't even bid those type of properties wtf are they thinking building that in mn. There's tons of them out there too. And the residents can't understand why their walks aren't spotless for $30 a month.


I don't know if we're thinking the same place... You don't strike me as the old dumpy strip mall type...


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2027499 said:


> Part of me thinks he wanted to get something going... :waving:
> 
> Oh, and fixed it for you Thumbs Up


Thumbs Up.......


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2027652 said:


> Windows open!


Feels good with the light breeze


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2027664 said:


> I don't know if we're thinking the same place... You don't strike me as the old dumpy strip mall type...


He is the payup payup type


----------



## Ranger620

TKLAWN;2027643 said:


> Nice, ill pm you my number if it works out I'll buy you lunch.
> 
> There are some good local places for lunch in Wac.


Let me know I can go when ever. I'll be in town tomorrow doing demo. Waiting on my permit so I can start framing which should be ready Monday I hope.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2027655 said:


> The light pole take down was after my time... Those places were both hell holes even back then and are mostly empty now... They just tore down the movie theater at the Brookdale one I believe


Yeah I hated both those places. Especially out shoveling in the middle of the night alone.

I'm sure you know who I'm talking about with the poles. He took one out there and at the place off central in the same storm. Can't believe that guy is still alive. The shop we had on fletcher he had a heat attack two years ago putting in a door opener for us.


----------



## snowman55

cbservicesllc;2027664 said:


> I don't know if we're thinking the same place... You don't strike me as the old dumpy strip mall type...


No when you said stairs and robbinsdale a town home came to mind right away. you know ryland style with 8 steps to every door and hand rails on each side. But now I know of which site you speak. Did it for showcase 25 years ago and yes it sucked then.


----------



## Polarismalibu

snowman55;2027678 said:


> No when you said stairs and robbinsdale a town home came to mind right away. you know ryland style with 8 steps to every door and hand rails on each side. But now I know of which site you speak. Did it for showcase 25 years ago and yes it sucked then.


That is by far the worst site I have ever been on.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2027672 said:


> He is the payup payup type


Kinda what I thought


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2027675 said:


> Yeah I hated both those places. Especially out shoveling in the middle of the night alone.
> 
> I'm sure you know who I'm talking about with the poles. He took one out there and at the place off central in the same storm. Can't believe that guy is still alive. The shop we had on fletcher he had a heat attack two years ago putting in a door opener for us.


Oh yeah, one night I was in the sidewalk machine going down the side by rainbow about 3AM and this Escalade with huge rims came right at me and went along the curbline... Thought I was going to be the next driveby headline...

Doesn't surprise me with him... I can't believe he's still around working 18 hours a day running off of coffee and cigarettes...


----------



## cbservicesllc

snowman55;2027678 said:


> No when you said stairs and robbinsdale a town home came to mind right away. you know ryland style with 8 steps to every door and hand rails on each side. But now I know of which site you speak. Did it for showcase 25 years ago and yes it sucked then.


Ughh those are bad too... At least 25 years ago it was probably marginally better!


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2027683 said:


> Oh yeah, one night I was in the sidewalk machine going down the side by rainbow about 3AM and this Escalade with huge rims came right at me and went along the curbline... Thought I was going to be the next driveby headline...
> 
> Doesn't surprise me with him... I can't believe he's still around working 18 hours a day running off of coffee and cigarettes...


You know lawnmower can see this


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2027683 said:


> Oh yeah, one night I was in the sidewalk machine going down the side by rainbow about 3AM and this Escalade with huge rims came right at me and went along the curbline... Thought I was going to be the next driveby headline...
> 
> Doesn't surprise me with him... I can't believe he's still around working 18 hours a day running off of coffee and cigarettes...


I had that same thing happen over at the pep boys/movie theater. Not a good feelin

I hate to say it but I think he's gonna die on the job one day.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2027690 said:


> I had that same thing happen over at the pep boys/movie theater. Not a good feelin
> 
> I hate to say it but I think he's gonna die on the job one day.


Pretty sure we all will. My buddy did.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2027692 said:


> Pretty sure we all will. My buddy did.


It's a sad deal to see that happen to people. It should never be the case no job is worth a life


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2027692 said:


> Pretty sure we all will. My buddy did.


Id prefer to retire for a while first. ..


----------



## Polarismalibu

Budweiser is trying to buy miller


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;2027663 said:


> I blame our resident homeower.....


Thanks....:laughing:


----------



## snowman55

qualitycut;2027695 said:


> Id prefer to retire for a while first. ..


Retire?

Naw. I was given a good offer for my business. Thought real hard about it. Decided I will always need something to do and challenge me. Close on 10 acres of industrial land on Friday and plan on building my dream shop.

I hope I go while being productive.


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;2027696 said:


> Budweiser is trying to buy miller


Good! Maybe then they would sell Bud light or Busch light at Miller Park.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2027694 said:


> It's a sad deal to see that happen to people. It should never be the case no job is worth a life


Guy in Ely just went the good way. 74 years old. Fell out of fishing boat. Not that drowning is on my list but in the north woods on a lake is up there.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2027704 said:


> Guy in Ely just went the good way. 74 years old. Fell out of fishing boat. Not that drowning is on my list but in the north woods on a lake is up there.


I think drowning would be one of the worst ways to go


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;2027703 said:


> Good! Maybe then they would sell Bud light or Busch light at Miller Park.


Orrrrr maybe they would just quit making both those


----------



## Green Grass

snowman55;2027701 said:


> Retire?
> 
> Naw. I was given a good offer for my business. Thought real hard about it. Decided I will always need something to do and challenge me. Close on 10 acres of industrial land on Friday and plan on building my dream shop.
> 
> I hope I go while being productive.


North Metro?....


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;2027704 said:


> Guy in Ely just went the good way. 74 years old. Fell out of fishing boat. Not that drowning is on my list but in the north woods on a lake is up there.


My dad died on a charter boat in the Gulf of Mexico deep sea fishing. Was good yet bad.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2027694 said:


> It's a sad deal to see that happen to people. It should never be the case no job is worth a life


Drinking a 12 pack of Coors Light, chewing nonstop and told you have a bad heart/liver probably had something to do with it as well.

But think about it.... This time of year all we start to think about is the first snow, so we can just sit around for a week or two.

Buuuutttttt......what do we all say come mid February??? C'mon spring, let's get going, I'm tired of just sitting around.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2027707 said:


> I think drowning would be one of the worst ways to go


That and burning.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2027711 said:


> Drinking a 12 pack of Coors Light, chewing nonstop and told you have a bad heart/liver probably had something to do with it as well.
> 
> But think about it.... This time of year all we start to think about is the first snow, so we can just sit around for a week or two.
> 
> Buuuutttttt......what do we all say come mid February??? C'mon spring, let's get going, I'm tired of just sitting around.


You are 100% correct especially last year


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2027712 said:


> That and burning.


Yeah very true


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;2027707 said:


> I think drowning would be one of the worst ways to go


That or being burned alive....have a friend of the family who was. Water heater was in the garage and had a gas leak. He walked in and hit the button to open the garage door and boom. Burned 95% of his body. He survived, only to get cancer years later taking both his legs to try and stop it, sadly it was not enough and he passed away from it. Sometimes it sure don't seem like life is fair when you see or hear story's like that.


----------



## snowman55

Life is a lot of things but fair isn't one of them.

My challenges seam like nothing compared to that story.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2027714 said:


> Yeah very true


Chocking might not be good either.


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;2027715 said:


> That or being burned alive....have a friend of the family who was. Water heater was in the garage and had a gas leak. He walked in and hit the button to open the garage door and boom. Burned 95% of his body. He survived, only to get cancer years later taking both his legs to try and stop it, sadly it was not enough and he passed away from it. Sometimes it sure don't seem like life is fair when you see or hear story's like that.


Wow that is horrible. I couldn't even imagine


----------



## Green Grass

NorthernProServ;2027715 said:


> That or being burned alive....have a friend of the family who was. Water heater was in the garage and had a gas leak. He walked in and hit the button to open the garage door and boom. Burned 95% of his body. He survived, only to get cancer years later taking both his legs to try and stop it, sadly it was not enough and he passed away from it. Sometimes it sure don't seem like life is fair when you see or hear story's like that.


Stories like that is how I know that I have a great life


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2027718 said:


> Chocking might not be good either.


Yeah that's right up there with drowning I think


----------



## cbservicesllc

snowman55;2027701 said:


> Retire?
> 
> Naw. I was given a good offer for my business. Thought real hard about it. Decided I will always need something to do and challenge me. Close on 10 acres of industrial land on Friday and plan on building my dream shop.
> 
> I hope I go while being productive.


That sounds pretty awesome... I always think about how my dream shop would be set up...


----------



## qualitycut

snowman55;2027701 said:


> Retire?
> 
> Naw. I was given a good offer for my business. Thought real hard about it. Decided I will always need something to do and challenge me. Close on 10 acres of industrial land on Friday and plan on building my dream shop.
> 
> I hope I go while being productive.


Well maybe not retire retire but be able to go away for a few weeks when im older and not worry about anything.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2027712 said:


> That and burning.


Yeah... both of those... not real high up on my list...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2027720 said:


> Stories like that is how I know that I have a great life


Amen......


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2027725 said:


> Yeah... both of those... not real high up on my list...


I just keep living on my list


----------



## snowman55

qualitycut;2027724 said:


> Well maybe not retire retire but be able to go away for a few weeks when im older and not worry about anything.


That's called a vacation..... I plan on taking more of those on near future. ....

But of you listen to liberals they will tell you business owners have more money than they need and don't have to work.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;2027715 said:


> That or being burned alive....have a friend of the family who was. Water heater was in the garage and had a gas leak. He walked in and hit the button to open the garage door and boom. Burned 95% of his body. He survived, only to get cancer years later taking both his legs to try and stop it, sadly it was not enough and he passed away from it. Sometimes it sure don't seem like life is fair when you see or hear story's like that.


That is one of my greatest fears. I think alot has to do with a real life movie that has to do with a dad taking his kid to Disney land or world. Has fun with him one day and the next burns him alive. He survived. I was younger when I watched it. It scared the crap out of me, and made me affraid of my mother the chain smoker/drunk


----------



## qualitycut

At 630 i could hardly stay awake and now i cant fall asleep dammit


----------



## qualitycut

snowman55;2027729 said:


> That's called a vacation..... I plan on taking more of those on near future. ....
> 
> But of you listen to liberals they will tell you business owners have more money than they need and don't have to work.


Yea and if i want spend a few weeks at yhe cabin or longer. Right now it doesn't really work for me to leave more than 5 days.


----------



## Green Grass

snowman55;2027729 said:


> That's called a vacation..... I plan on taking more of those on near future. ....
> 
> But of you listen to liberals they will tell you business owners have more money than they need and don't have to work.


I wonder where I can find some of these business owners


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2027733 said:


> I wonder where I can find some of these business owners


I know right, according to them we are all rich and golf all day


----------



## snowman55

Surely we all fall into that group. We don't pay fair wages, we don't pay 100% heAlth care for employees, we don't give 10 " sick days" a year. In one of the rags this weekend was a story about how business' should give employees free healthy food " a healthy work force is more productive".

Truth is we are on the entitlement age. Someone has to pay for it. Who better than greedy selfish business owners.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2027733 said:


> I wonder where I can find some of these business owners


Haha, no doubt...


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;2027622 said:


> Ding ding we have a winner!
> 
> I don't shovel ether


I sign the check so I don't half to.... that what the little bit#%es are for


----------



## Green Grass

snowman55;2027736 said:


> Truth is we are on the entitlement age. Someone has to pay for it. Who better than greedy selfish business owners.


I HATE that about today's society. They just need to man up and work for something.


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;2027738 said:


> I sign the check so I don't half to.... that what the little bit#%es are for


I have said that a time or two lol


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2027734 said:


> I know right, according to them we are all rich and golf all day


That sure would be nice!


----------



## cbservicesllc

snowman55;2027736 said:


> Surely we all fall into that group. We don't pay fair wages, we don't pay 100% heAlth care for employees, we don't give 10 " sick days" a year. In one of the rags this weekend was a story about how business' should give employees free healthy food " a healthy work force is more productive".
> 
> Truth is we are on the entitlement age. Someone has to pay for it. Who better than greedy selfish business owners.


It really is a sad state of affairs... and it's only getting worse...


----------



## banonea

snowman55;2027701 said:


> Retire?
> 
> Naw. I was given a good offer for my business. Thought real hard about it. *Decided I will always need something to do and challenge me*. Close on 10 acres of industrial land on Friday and plan on building my dream shop.
> 
> I hope I go while being productive.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^this^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2027731 said:


> At 630 i could hardly stay awake and now i cant fall asleep dammit


Same here.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2027744 said:


> Same here.


Cause i know i am working tomorrow and o want to get the damn job done


----------



## qualitycut

Good football game...


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2027745 said:


> Cause i know i am working tomorrow and o want to get the damn job done


Mine was such a big mud pit today


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2027749 said:


> Good football game...


I have manning on my fantasy team I wish I would have started him this week


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2027749 said:


> Good football game...


You aren't kidding. KC's fans must be devastated. They went from winning, to being content for overtime, to losing in the course of 9 seconds.


----------



## Drakeslayer

39 and cloudy in Sask.


----------



## SnowGuy73

57° breezy, few clouds.


----------



## CityGuy

53° Few clouds light breeze


----------



## SnowGuy73

Heavy dew.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;2027776 said:


> Heavy dew.


Of course...

We need to cram a day and a half of mowing into one day.wesport


----------



## CityGuy

Picked up my froth-pak. Time for a little spray foaming.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;2027782 said:


> Of course...
> 
> We need to cram a day and a half of mowing into one day.wesport


Have fun with that.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2027782 said:


> Of course...
> 
> We need to cram a day and a half of mowing into one day.wesport


Call lwmr, hes a pro at mowing in the dark


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looking dark to the west.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2027794 said:


> Looking dark to the west.


Rain to the south west. Not sure if it'll make it to the metro or me


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;2027782 said:


> Of course...
> 
> We need to cram a day and a half of mowing into one day.wesport


Ouch, luckily we were able to work around the rain except for 2 sites


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2027801 said:


> Ouch, luckily we were able to work around the rain except for 2 sites


About the same here, got poured on 3 different times but everything got done but 1


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'll be mowing in the dark tonight. I'll end up doing the 1 car dealer we still have after football tonight.

We mowed for 10 minutes yesterday.


----------



## Bill1090

Drakeslayer;2027765 said:


> 39 and cloudy in Sask.


Lucky!!......


----------



## CityGuy

Spray foam done. Not as hard as I thought. Once I got the hang of it and speed down it was a cake walk.


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;2027537 said:


> Yea there is a western dealer close but no boss i can think of.


Waconia Farm Supply in Burnsville



TKLAWN;2027643 said:


> Nice, ill pm you my number if it works out I'll buy you lunch.
> 
> There are some good local places for lunch in Wac.


The small bar that makes cheese steaks. I forgot the name of it. Hopper has good lunch also. Also have always loved Davincis subs.



Green Grass;2027658 said:


> You guys can buy me lunch tomorrow I will be on Lake street around noon Thumbs Up


I have to goto Waconia at some point. Maybe I will go during lunch.



Polarismalibu;2027675 said:


> Yeah I hated both those places. Especially out shoveling in the middle of the night alone.
> 
> I'm sure you know who I'm talking about with the poles. He took one out there and at the place off central in the same storm. Can't believe that guy is still alive. The shop we had on fletcher he had a heat attack two years ago putting in a door opener for us.


I am always a bit sketched out with some of the properties we do in Minneapolis at night. If I ma running the skid hauling snow I did a spot in the pile I can back into so the only way to me is from the front and I can see it coming.
I sent some tree guys to a site the other day for some work and they got attacked by a somalian guy. He came out of no where and tackled on guy then came up swinging. He eventually took off running knocking people over and made it to Mcdonalds on Nicollet. Not sure what went down in there but two big black guys threw him out on the street. At this point the cops arrived right as he tried to steal a stroller from a lady. He was tazed and arrested.



Polarismalibu;2027751 said:


> I have manning on my fantasy team I wish I would have started him this week


I started CJ Anderson again this week. He's a bust.



TKLAWN;2027782 said:


> Of course...
> 
> We need to cram a day and a half of mowing into one day.wesport


We used to schedule thursday and friday heavy. We now stay heavy through thursday but a light friday. It has saved us this year.


----------



## snowman55

This is what America is coming to?

whats wrong with "IT"

BOSTON — Welcome to Harvard. Feel free to pick a gender pronoun on this form: __ He. __ She. __ Ze. __ E. __ They.

During the registration process at Harvard University, students are now allowed to indicate which pronouns they use, with suggested gender-neutral options like "ze" or "they." Harvard isn't the first college to embrace gender-neutral pronouns, but it's among a wave of major institutions that are widening their policies and pronouns to acknowledge transgender students, as well as "genderqueer" students, who don't identify as male or female.

"If someone is being alienated or potentially outed by inappropriate gender references, we think that's not appropriate," said Michael Burke, registrar of Harvard's Faculty of Arts and Sciences.

American University posted a guide on its website explaining how to use pronouns like "ey," and how to ask someone which pronouns they use. Cornell University and MIT offer similar primers on their websites. Ohio University started letting students register their gender pronouns this year, and officials at Boston University said they're discussing the topic. Last week, the State University of New York, one of the nation's largest public college systems, announced that it's working on a data-collection tool to let students choose among seven gender identities, including "trans man," ''questioning" and "genderqueer."

Advocates for transgender students applaud the changes, saying it can be insulting to be identified by the wrong pronoun.

"It feels really invalidating to have people make an assumption about what your gender is simply by looking at you," said Genny Beemyn, director of the Stonewall Center for lesbian, gay, bisexual and transgender students at the University of Massachusetts, Amherst.

Changes at places like Harvard, Beemyn said, represent "acceleration of a trend that we have been seeing for the past few years."

Beyond pronouns, more colleges are updating forms that in the past let students pick between male and female only. Applications to the University of California system include more options starting this year, letting students choose from labels including trans female or genderqueer. The move is meant to welcome those students, but for the first time it also lets the school track data on how transgender students fare on campus, such as their graduation rates.

"This is something that people think is long overdue," said Pamela Brown, the system's vice president of institutional research and academic planning.

Academics have suggested for years the idea that gender falls along a spectrum, not into two options. As early as 2009, schools like the University of Vermont were letting students pick their gender pronouns.

But the work of campus advocacy groups, plus the emergence of transgender figures in pop culture, has fueled wider change, experts say.

It's now commonplace for colleges to offer housing for transgender students. On the first day of class, some professors voluntarily ask students to provide their pronouns.

But on some campuses, change has provoked backlash.

The University of Tennessee, Knoxville, sparked outrage among state politicians in August when a post on the school website encouraged students to use pronouns such as "xe." State senators blasted the idea and called for an investigation of the post. Days later, by the order of the school president, it was taken down. A spokeswoman for the university declined to comment.

Grammarians, too, have chafed at the idea of pronouns that stretch modern English. Some individuals who don't identify as male or female use the pronoun "they," which some academics say should be reserved for plural subjects.

At Harvard, 4,000 students have submitted pronouns so far, with slightly more than 1 percent choosing something other than "he" or "she," said Burke, the registrar.

Laila Smith filled in "they" and "their" on the form, pronouns the junior started using earlier this year.

"By now, we've figured out that sexuality is fluid, gender is fluid," said Smith, who identifies as genderqueer. "I think that we're at the beginning of it all, and I hope to see this more integrated into the student life that I experience."

For now, there's nothing requiring students or professors to use the pronouns students pick. But Burke said the university is planning to train faculty members how to look up a student's pronouns, and explain their significance.

"We want this to be a place that is inclusive," Burke said, "and embracing of everybody in the community."


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sss. 

Cvi, 13 and Lynn savage.


----------



## ryde307

I just read an email newsletter I get from a golf course. It was talking about how the golf clap ( a quiet light clap) is norm at a golf event but when used outside of the setting is normally used as a joke. A school in England now has banned clapping completely in any setting. The fear is clapping or not could cause students to feel anxiety or other negative emotions. The guy writing the news letter then goes on to say at what point has political Correctness gone to far? We are overly sensitive and everything offends someone.


----------



## snowman55

I am offended: this morning an employee said good morning Boss Man. Boss implies I am domineering and Man makes me feel old. I want to be addressed as fellow boy, but that is to gender specific so how about fellow human.


----------



## Camden

snowman55;2027827 said:


> This is what America is coming to?
> 
> whats wrong with "IT"
> 
> BOSTON - Welcome to Harvard. Feel free to pick a gender pronoun on this form: __ He. __ She. __ Ze. __ E. __ They.
> 
> During the registration process at Harvard University, students are now allowed to indicate which pronouns they use, with suggested gender-neutral options like "ze" or "they." Harvard isn't the first college to embrace gender-neutral pronouns, but it's among a wave of major institutions that are widening their policies and pronouns to acknowledge transgender students, as well as "genderqueer" students, who don't identify as male or female.
> 
> "If someone is being alienated or potentially outed by inappropriate gender references, we think that's not appropriate," said Michael Burke, registrar of Harvard's Faculty of Arts and Sciences.
> 
> American University posted a guide on its website explaining how to use pronouns like "ey," and how to ask someone which pronouns they use. Cornell University and MIT offer similar primers on their websites. Ohio University started letting students register their gender pronouns this year, and officials at Boston University said they're discussing the topic. Last week, the State University of New York, one of the nation's largest public college systems, announced that it's working on a data-collection tool to let students choose among seven gender identities, including "trans man," ''questioning" and "genderqueer."
> 
> Advocates for transgender students applaud the changes, saying it can be insulting to be identified by the wrong pronoun.
> 
> "It feels really invalidating to have people make an assumption about what your gender is simply by looking at you," said Genny Beemyn, director of the Stonewall Center for lesbian, gay, bisexual and transgender students at the University of Massachusetts, Amherst.
> 
> Changes at places like Harvard, Beemyn said, represent "acceleration of a trend that we have been seeing for the past few years."
> 
> Beyond pronouns, more colleges are updating forms that in the past let students pick between male and female only. Applications to the University of California system include more options starting this year, letting students choose from labels including trans female or genderqueer. The move is meant to welcome those students, but for the first time it also lets the school track data on how transgender students fare on campus, such as their graduation rates.
> 
> "This is something that people think is long overdue," said Pamela Brown, the system's vice president of institutional research and academic planning.
> 
> Academics have suggested for years the idea that gender falls along a spectrum, not into two options. As early as 2009, schools like the University of Vermont were letting students pick their gender pronouns.
> 
> But the work of campus advocacy groups, plus the emergence of transgender figures in pop culture, has fueled wider change, experts say.
> 
> It's now commonplace for colleges to offer housing for transgender students. On the first day of class, some professors voluntarily ask students to provide their pronouns.
> 
> But on some campuses, change has provoked backlash.
> 
> The University of Tennessee, Knoxville, sparked outrage among state politicians in August when a post on the school website encouraged students to use pronouns such as "xe." State senators blasted the idea and called for an investigation of the post. Days later, by the order of the school president, it was taken down. A spokeswoman for the university declined to comment.
> 
> Grammarians, too, have chafed at the idea of pronouns that stretch modern English. Some individuals who don't identify as male or female use the pronoun "they," which some academics say should be reserved for plural subjects.
> 
> At Harvard, 4,000 students have submitted pronouns so far, with slightly more than 1 percent choosing something other than "he" or "she," said Burke, the registrar.
> 
> Laila Smith filled in "they" and "their" on the form, pronouns the junior started using earlier this year.
> 
> "By now, we've figured out that sexuality is fluid, gender is fluid," said Smith, who identifies as genderqueer. "I think that we're at the beginning of it all, and I hope to see this more integrated into the student life that I experience."
> 
> For now, there's nothing requiring students or professors to use the pronouns students pick. But Burke said the university is planning to train faculty members how to look up a student's pronouns, and explain their significance.
> 
> "We want this to be a place that is inclusive," Burke said, "and embracing of everybody in the community."


This story came from The Onion, right? Please tell me this story came The Onion!!!!!

:crying:


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;2027829 said:


> Sss.
> 
> Cvi, 13 and Lynn savage.


Thanks for the heads up. Hopefully they are gone by about three when we come by. They love that spot.


----------



## skorum03

Mower deck will not engage at all. And to think I was going to be done at noon on a Friday. I was right on pace


----------



## snowman55

nope not onion AP. These are the colleges that turn out our "leaders"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Finally got the tractor fixed. Or so I thought. Nope. Now sounds like a lifter has gone out on my '13. Or going out. We won't be done with lawns now.


----------



## cbservicesllc

snowman55;2027827 said:


> "By now, we've figured out that sexuality is fluid, gender is fluid," said Smith, who identifies as genderqueer. "I think that we're at the beginning of it all, and I hope to see this more integrated into the student life that I experience."


Last time I checked, gender wasn't "fluid."


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2027830 said:


> i just read an email newsletter i get from a golf course. It was talking about how the golf clap ( a quiet light clap) is norm at a golf event but when used outside of the setting is normally used as a joke. A school in england now has banned clapping completely in any setting. The fear is clapping or not could cause students to feel anxiety or other negative emotions. The guy writing the news letter then goes on to say at what point has political correctness gone to far? We are overly sensitive and everything offends someone.


smh.......


----------



## ryde307

snowman55;2027836 said:


> I am offended: this morning an employee said good morning Boss Man. Boss implies I am domineering and Man makes me feel old. I want to be addressed as fellow boy, but that is to gender specific so how about fellow human.


I feel like human is offensive.


----------



## CityGuy

Mowing the lawn was a mistake. Clippings all over. I even raised the deck a full notch up. Can't imagine what it would look like if I hadn't done that.


----------



## Bill1090

ryde307;2027830 said:


> I just read an email newsletter I get from a golf course. It was talking about how the golf clap ( a quiet light clap) is norm at a golf event but when used outside of the setting is normally used as a joke. A school in England now has banned clapping completely in any setting. The fear is clapping or not could cause students to feel anxiety or other negative emotions. The guy writing the news letter then goes on to say at what point has political Correctness gone to far? We are overly sensitive and everything offends someone.


I blame our public school system. All through school they would only push their liberal views, and the kids would eat it up.


----------



## snowman55

ryde307;2027861 said:


> I feel like human is offensive.


Your right how insensitive of me. Good Morning isn't right either it implies I need to appreciate the morning of the day. I don't like morning either it may offend people who don't get up till noon. So to be safe I am going to require all who work here to just grunt to each other.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2027850 said:


> Finally got the tractor fixed. Or so I thought. Nope. Now sounds like a lifter has gone out on my '13. Or going out. We won't be done with lawns now.


Wait, what about the tractor now?


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;2027861 said:


> I feel like human is offensive.


Society is so bad that I sent a juice box to school with my son for lunch and got a letter from the school that they are not allowed to have them because they are not healthy. Shouldn't I get to deside what my son can and cannot have.


----------



## ryde307

snowman55;2027866 said:


> Your right how insensitive of me. Good Morning isn't right either it implies I need to appreciate the morning of the day. I don't like morning either it may offend people who don't get up till noon. So to be safe I am going to require all who work here to just grunt to each other.


The grunting would make my anxiety go up as I feel like I am being threatened.


----------



## Ranger620

How does one forget to bring a ladder when doing construction work? Something must have offended me this morning. Guess I get to call it an early day


----------



## SSS Inc.

Who says you can't score deals at auctions anymore.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I felt a sprinkle.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;2027877 said:


> Who says you can't score deals at auctions anymore.


What'd we get?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2027869 said:


> Society is so bad that I sent a juice box to school with my son for lunch and got a letter from the school that they are not allowed to have them because they are not healthy. Shouldn't I get to deside what my son can and cannot have.


You gotta be bleepin' me!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2027876 said:


> How does one forget to bring a ladder when doing construction work? Something must have offended me this morning. Guess I get to call it an early day


It was the ladder's fault... we should ban them!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light rain.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2027882 said:


> It was the ladder's fault... we should ban them!


Ladders lives matter


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2027881 said:


> You gotta be bleepin' me!


I really wish that I was.

Just because I can I did send a juice box with him today


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2027869 said:


> Society is so bad that I sent a juice box to school with my son for lunch and got a letter from the school that they are not allowed to have them because they are not healthy. Shouldn't I get to deside what my son can and cannot have.


Are you kidding me?


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;2027877 said:


> Who says you can't score deals at auctions anymore.


What did you buy now?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2027889 said:


> I really wish that I was.
> 
> Just because I can I did send a juice box with him today


Did you send a note back saying that you will decide what is healthy for your child?


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;2027879 said:


> What'd we get?


Another Tennant sweeper. Our shop is going to look like a sweeper dealership pretty soon.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;2027893 said:


> Another Tennant sweeper. Our shop is going to look like a sweeper dealership pretty soon.


Nice.

Congratulations!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2027889 said:


> I really wish that I was.
> 
> Just because I can I did send a juice box with him today


That's awesome - I would have! :salute:


----------



## qualitycut

Steady rain cafe!!!


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;2027893 said:


> Another Tennant sweeper. Our shop is going to look like a sweeper dealership pretty soon.


Do those do any good on a parking lot? Just curious. All I have ever seen are small ones for in shops.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;2027893 said:


> Another Tennant sweeper. Our shop is going to look like a sweeper dealership pretty soon.


What model?

I am in the market for a 3640 Tennant (gas). If you come across one I'll give you a nice little finder's fee


----------



## Camden

CityGuy;2027899 said:


> Do those do any good on a parking lot? Just curious. All I have ever seen are small ones for in shops.


That's exactly what they're for. They work awesome.


----------



## CityGuy

Well that was an interesting phone call. Inspector for the cisty called and asked why the permit for a new furnace was not picked up? I said that was installed by xyz contractor back in January, I have no idea. He asked if they had an electrition disconnect and reconnect the unit? Told him no idea again. All I did was hire a contractor that was licensed, bonded and insured.
He said he was going to call them and try and figure out what kind of scam they are trying to pull on the cities. I think someone is in a little bit of trouble and it's not me.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;2027901 said:


> What model?
> 
> I am in the market for a 3640 Tennant (gas). If you come across one I'll give you a nice little finder's fee


Another 810 . I'm sorry to say I think three sold today that match your description. I'll report later when I get home. I'll also keep my eye out for ya.


----------



## ryde307

No 3640's that I saw. I forgot that was today.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;2027908 said:


> Another 810 . I'm sorry to say I think three sold today that match your description. I'll report later when I get home. I'll also keep my eye out for ya.


I completely forgot about that auction today. Dang...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2027898 said:


> Steady rain cafe!!!


Wait until you have to get all your buddy's, now your accounts, done too.

I said cafe it today. My accounts will have to wait until Monday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Exhaust leak in the 2013 Ram was the issue this morning. Shop already has it fixed.


----------



## Green Grass

Raining in Mound


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2027926 said:


> Exhaust leak in the 2013 Ram was the issue this morning. Shop already has it fixed.


Easy fix...


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2027932 said:


> Raining in Mound


Nothing out here yet.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2027933 said:


> Easy fix...


Could be.... Never done one. However it's nice to have a dealer that you can bring something in at 10 am and they send you out the door at 3 pm the same day, without an appointment.


----------



## Polarismalibu

http://wspa.com/2015/09/18/man-threatens-to-kill-landscapers-over-grass-clippings-officials/

Wtf!!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2027922 said:


> Wait until you have to get all your buddy's, now your accounts, done too.
> 
> I said cafe it today. My accounts will have to wait until Monday.


I will just go help them 2 guys can do them all in 35 hrs max. I will just go with them or take my landscaper and go out.

Rains pissimg me off now cause boots are muddy and then stepping in the rock and sticking to the bottom of my damn boots


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2027961 said:


> http://wspa.com/2015/09/18/man-threatens-to-kill-landscapers-over-grass-clippings-officials/
> 
> Wtf!!


Makes me wanna run out and start a lawn division lol. That's one crazy/cranky old man


----------



## qualitycut

I think anyone can manage 1 rain day


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2027967 said:


> Makes me wanna run out and start a lawn division lol. That's one crazy/cranky old man


Looks like they did a little more than just take him down lol


----------



## qualitycut

Having a tough time finding a reg cab, might have to go extended cab its sounding like


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2027976 said:


> Having a tough time finding a reg cab, might have to go extended cab its sounding like


Seriously??? It was hard to find a ext cab just a couple weeks ago but a ton or reg cabs


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2027976 said:


> Having a tough time finding a reg cab, might have to go extended cab its sounding like


Just order one? Still would have plenty of time to get the plow on it....


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2027978 said:


> Seriously??? It was hard to find a ext cab just a couple weeks ago but a ton or reg cabs


I want magnetic like mine


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2027980 said:


> Just order one? Still would have plenty of time to get the plow on it....


Need 1 Oct 1st when i take over my buddies accounts. Or i would


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2027982 said:


> I want magnetic like mine


Kinda like this... Thumbs Up


----------



## Green Grass

Done working and now off to Rogers


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Okay, what opens this weekend. Been solid vehicles from Pine City to North Branch heading north. I can't believe the traffic as I'm heading back south.


----------



## unit28

Squirrel season opens tomorrow


----------



## unit28

9/19/15 - 02/29/16

*

Small Game - Rabbits, Squirrels season


----------



## qualitycut

If i wasnt so damn close to being done with this job I would have quit hours ago. Hate working in the rain. Going to get sick


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2027986 said:


> Kinda like this... Thumbs Up


Copy cat!!!!!!!!! Hack


----------



## qualitycut

And they gave me bryan red instead of buff dammit


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2028003 said:


> Done working and now off to Rogers


For........


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;2028006 said:


> Okay, what opens this weekend. Been solid vehicles from Pine City to North Branch heading north. I can't believe the traffic as I'm heading back south.


Deer bow I believe


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2028022 said:


> For........


Peterbuilt parts


----------



## djagusch

CityGuy;2027904 said:


> Well that was an interesting phone call. Inspector for the cisty called and asked why the permit for a new furnace was not picked up? I said that was installed by xyz contractor back in January, I have no idea. He asked if they had an electrition disconnect and reconnect the unit? Told him no idea again. All I did was hire a contractor that was licensed, bonded and insured.
> He said he was going to call them and try and figure out what kind of scam they are trying to pull on the cities. I think someone is in a little bit of trouble and it's not me.


How did they know you got a new furance?


----------



## qualitycut

Cafe it bottle of jack calling me


----------



## SnowGuy73

Still raining...


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2028019 said:


> Copy cat!!!!!!!!! Hack


Haha... It's like a compliment...


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2028020 said:


> And they gave me bryan red instead of buff dammit


Shouldn't you check that before you leave?


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2028038 said:


> Still raining...


I think im getting pneumonia


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2028022 said:


> For........


I think there's some sort of missed connections meet up


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2028043 said:


> Shouldn't you check that before you leave?


Ha its my third load was only a half yard. Checked every other and bins are next to each other didn't want to get any wetter and go home. Luckily only. 5 miles away and had a pallet in the trailer


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2028024 said:


> Peterbuilt parts


For the old man?


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2028044 said:


> I think im getting pneumonia


Starve a cold, drown pneumonia is what I heard.


----------



## CityGuy

djagusch;2028025 said:


> How did they know you got a new furance?


They called and said permit was never picked up.
City uses a contractor for inspections.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2028038 said:


> Still raining...


Not a drop out here today.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2028054 said:


> Starve a cold, drown pneumonia is what I heard.


I like it!!!


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2028053 said:


> For the old man?


Heavy rescue...


----------



## Polarismalibu

TKLAWN;2028054 said:


> Starve a cold, drown pneumonia is what I heard.


That's all good until you start hacking up a lung and puke


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;2027909 said:


> No 3640's that I saw. I forgot that was today.


This is correct. They were s30's that I saw.


----------



## TKLAWN

Sent you a pm Ryde.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2028060 said:


> That's all good until you start hacking up a lung and puke


Second part is a typical night for me


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2028058 said:


> Heavy rescue...


Ahhh. You broke it again.


----------



## CityGuy

Coming to a road near you.


----------



## qualitycut

Just kidding, thats only if i have 2 or 3 apple beers.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Mmmm my special recipe burgers


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2028073 said:


> Mmmm my special recipe burgers


Is it the special sauce you put on?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2028074 said:


> Is it the special sauce you put on?


Eds sauce?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2028076 said:


> Eds sauce?


Oooo thought it was jims sauce


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2028078 said:


> Oooo thought it was jims sauce


I thought maybe you were referring to the movie good burger.

Mine doesn't have sauce


----------



## SSS Inc.

.................


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;2028081 said:


> .................


Good points.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2028069 said:


> Just kidding, thats only if i have 2 or 3 apple beers.


Took ya a while to come up with that huh lol


----------



## unit28

sss inc.;2028081 said:


> .................


////^^^^^^\\\\\\
~~~~~~~~~~
{<>} ....... {<>}


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2028086 said:


> Took ya a while to come up with that huh lol


No i was going to add it before but was waiting for L dizzle to chime in and he didn't


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;2028087 said:


> ////^^^^^^\\\\\\
> ~~~~~~~~~~
> {<>} ....... {<>}


That's crazy talk!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2028091 said:


> No i was going to add it before but was waiting for L dizzle to chime in and he didn't


He's at the town football game no time to go on plowsite.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2028081 said:


> .................


You just calm down there is no need for that language!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2028096 said:


> He's at the town football game no time to go on plowsite.


Oo yea all those high school girl's


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2028105 said:


> Oo yea all those high school girl's


I never figured he went for the game


----------



## Polarismalibu

Guess we are going to weirlyball tonight that should get interesting


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2028055 said:


> They called and said permit was never picked up.
> City uses a contractor for inspections.


It isn't Metro West is it? They're cafing terrible...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2028107 said:


> I never figured he went for the game


Now now.......


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2028123 said:


> It isn't Metro West is it? They're cafing terrible...


Yes. Buffalo office I guess.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2028123 said:


> It isn't Metro West is it? They're cafing terrible...


That is who it should be. I am sure it is Rob


----------



## SnowGuy73

Still raining...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bailed on the game. Friggin rain.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh look. Already at 40% chance of rain next Wed/Thur again.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2028146 said:


> Oh look. Already at 40% chance of rain next Wed/Thur again.


Good, i want to go up north Thursday to the hunting land and make some trails with the skid and maybe shoot some grouse. And maybe drink a bit.


----------



## qualitycut

That worked out good, aunt and uncle were in town, brought me to luckys for dinner and dropped me off at the bar.


----------



## SnowGuy73

6/10" so far.


----------



## qualitycut

If anyone could help me out, me and my buddy are sending letters out to his customers monday and his letter kicks ass, i just need a welcoming letter to his new customers and have some ideas but if anyone could help i would appreciate it. You can pm if you would like also
Thanks


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2028162 said:


> 6/10" so far.


Thats it? It rained in eagen from about noon till I left at 6 and wasnt light rain either. It was running down the curbs.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2028165 said:


> Thats it? It rained in eagen from about noon till I left at 6 and wasnt light rain either. It was running down the curbs.


Same here, it's light rain.


----------



## Drakeslayer

47 clear calm. Devils lake


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Good deal. Been awake since 2:30. Just wasting away a night. Had it been dry out yesterday I woulda went and mowed some stuff that's lit up overnight.

Now I'll be burned out dead tired about noon once the grass finally dries out.

Crock of cafe.

Plus side, last night at the high school game, the head of maintenance at the corporate office for a large property management company we've been doing all the landscape for came up to me out of the blue. Didn't realize he lives in Lindstrom and has a kid in my kid's grade.

Said he appreciated all the work we did on the properties to get them ready for inspection and wants to sit down with me and give me a list of all the properties they have coming up for inspection. He wants one company responsible to get the landscape in shape for their federal inspections, rather than having to inspect, tell the property what needs to be done, reinspect, redo, etc. 

Hopefully I can get a crew going just on this stuff, it's all time and materials work. He doesn't care about budgets, just that the property passes inspection.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Double posted...............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Won't be too much longer and these pics will be the norm.......










And yeah, that's another 1" of rain next Wednesday night, which will turn into 3" of rain, and we will be shut down again next Thursday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

52° light breeze, clear.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Heavy dew.


----------



## CityGuy

48° clear, calm


----------



## CityGuy

Beautiful sunrise this morning.


----------



## banonea

ryde307;2027830 said:


> I just read an email newsletter I get from a golf course. It was talking about how the golf clap ( a quiet light clap) is norm at a golf event but when used outside of the setting is normally used as a joke. A school in England now has banned clapping completely in any setting. The fear is clapping or not could cause students to feel anxiety or other negative emotions. The guy writing the news letter then goes on to say at what point has political Correctness gone to far? We are overly sensitive and everything offends someone.


I offend people daily to make up for all the pu$$y's out there...... Café them if they can't take a joke


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2028202 said:


> Beautiful sunrise this morning.


Going to be a great day to ride bike. Flood run is today so the wife and I are going to play biker today. after the week I have had, the sound of loud pipes and smell of burnouts will be relaxing.............Thumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2028211 said:


> Going to be a great day to ride bike. Flood run is today so the wife and I are going to play biker today. after the week I have had, the sound of loud pipes and smell of burnouts will be relaxing.............Thumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs Up


Rubber side down please...


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;2028213 said:


> Rubber side down please...


Always.....


----------



## Doughboy12

Trying to do my Cityguy impersonation today and really need it to warm up a bit. They said 70's...LETS GO.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Somehow I missed rydes post about the golf clap. Anyone ever think about all the dumb stuff that offends people actually offends more people that are offended by them being offended? I hope I wrote that correctly. I'm still half asleep. I'm just sick and tired of everyone being offended by someone or something. Cripes sake, clapping goes back to cave man days, maybe earlier. I think it's going to cause anxiety for people because they'll be so damn worried about what not to do. I can see the world ending as we somewhat know it as today. It's just going to get so bad people are going to rebellion and wars will break out


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2028216 said:


> Somehow I missed rydes post about the golf clap. Anyone ever think about all the dumb stuff that offends people actually offends more people that are offended by them being offended? I hope I wrote that correctly. I'm still half asleep. I'm just sick and tired of everyone being offended by someone or something. Cripes sake, clapping goes back to cave man days, maybe earlier. I think it's going to cause anxiety for people because they'll be so damn worried about what not to do. I can see the world ending as we somewhat know it as today. It's just going to get so bad people are going to rebellion and wars will break out


Yes you wrote that so I could understand it...:waving:


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2028211 said:


> Going to be a great day to ride bike. Flood run is today so the wife and I are going to play biker today. after the week I have had, the sound of loud pipes and smell of burnouts will be relaxing.............Thumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs Up


Always wanted to do that but no ride and not going to get one any time soon.


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;2028213 said:


> Rubber side down please...


Yes please. Not available for pick up the rest of the afternoon.


----------



## snowman55

Cityguy..... Just show up in the miata.


----------



## CityGuy

snowman55;2028226 said:


> Cityguy..... Just show up in the miata.


Ummmm no........


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2028220 said:


> Always wanted to do that but no ride and not going to get one any time soon.


Its a good time. Happens twice a year, spring and fall. People from 5 states do it, ride along the Mississippi river


----------



## djagusch

CityGuy;2028220 said:


> Always wanted to do that but no ride and not going to get one any time soon.


If you have a endorsement you can rent one with ease. St croix hd rents Saturday morning to monday morning, unlimited miles for $275 which includes insurance, etc. I do this once a year since it's cheaper than owning, maintaining, storage and gets my fix in.


----------



## albhb3

djagusch;2028234 said:


> If you have a endorsement you can rent one with ease. St croix hd rents Saturday morning to monday morning, unlimited miles for $275 which includes insurance, etc. I do this once a year since it's cheaper than owning, maintaining, storage and gets my fix in.


that's damn cheap all things considered Thumbs Up


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Anyone have a Lincoln 225 amp stick welder they want to sell? I'm sure it's a long shot


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2028256 said:


> Anyone have a Lincoln 225 amp stick welder they want to sell? I'm sure it's a long shot


Got a 226.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2028258 said:


> Got a 226.....


Not familiar with a 226. Can you shoot me a pic or 2?


----------



## CityGuy

What do you guys think of Echo handheld blowers?


----------



## qualitycut

Caught him parked there today


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2028261 said:


> Not familiar with a 226. Can you shoot me a pic or 2?


Sorry i was being a Richard.


----------



## Camden

I'm at the State auction in Arden Hills and I just watched a guy break a blinker off of a Ducati motorcycle. Pic coming...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Monster burger and curly fries for lunch.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2028277 said:


> Monster burger and curly fries for lunch.


How is it? Want to try one.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2028279 said:


> How is it? Want to try one.


Delicious!..


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2028186 said:


> Good deal. Been awake since 2:30. Just wasting away a night. Had it been dry out yesterday I woulda went and mowed some stuff that's lit up overnight.
> 
> Now I'll be burned out dead tired about noon once the grass finally dries out.
> 
> Crock of cafe.
> 
> Plus side, last night at the high school game, the head of maintenance at the corporate office for a large property management company we've been doing all the landscape for came up to me out of the blue. Didn't realize he lives in Lindstrom and has a kid in my kid's grade.
> 
> Said he appreciated all the work we did on the properties to get them ready for inspection and wants to sit down with me and give me a list of all the properties they have coming up for inspection. He wants one company responsible to get the landscape in shape for their federal inspections, rather than having to inspect, tell the property what needs to be done, reinspect, redo, etc.
> 
> Hopefully I can get a crew going just on this stuff, it's all time and materials work. He doesn't care about budgets, just that the property passes inspection.


Nice Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2028216 said:


> Somehow I missed rydes post about the golf clap. Anyone ever think about all the dumb stuff that offends people actually offends more people that are offended by them being offended? I hope I wrote that correctly. I'm still half asleep. I'm just sick and tired of everyone being offended by someone or something. Cripes sake, clapping goes back to cave man days, maybe earlier. I think it's going to cause anxiety for people because they'll be so damn worried about what not to do. I can see the world ending as we somewhat know it as today. It's just going to get so bad people are going to rebellion and wars will break out


Oh yeah... make no mistake, it's coming... The divide is just getting bigger and bigger


----------



## Green Grass

Nice duct tape window


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2028286 said:


> Nice duct tape window


Stay classy...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;2028286 said:


> Nice duct tape window


It fixes everything,duh.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

A&w for lunch then red lobster endless shrimp tonight. Hey snowguy wanna tag along? Haha I know you can't


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2028286 said:


> Nice duct tape window


He's increasing the down force with it.


----------



## CityGuy

Only in Montrose will you see someone take their riding tractor to the bar.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2028313 said:


> Only in Montrose will you see someone take their riding tractor to the bar.


You know the rules!


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2028317 said:


> You know the rules!


I couldn't stop was on a milk run for the baby's food.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS has heavy duty rainfall and flooding next week.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2028339 said:


> NWS has heavy duty rainfall and flooding next week.


What else is new? Its odd though. 30% of heavy rain


----------



## unit28

Oh boy..........


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;2028343 said:


> Oh boy..........


Please share with the class.


----------



## CityGuy

Hmm caught 3 crickets in the house with molases. Better find where they are getting in at.


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like from Tuesday night on could be wet.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Haha. Clowns!!!!

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=163097


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;2028354 said:


> Looks like from Tuesday night on could be wet.


Noooooo!!!!!

On another note...... I was at a local catholic church Fall festival (Games, prizes, rides, Beer, the whole bit) I went into the church to use the bathroom and someone found it necessary to right all this crap about how racist everyone was at the Church etc. in the bathroom stall including a #lives matter at the end. This couldn't have been a more welcoming environment and I don't get it. I'm telling ya this crap is going to get way more out of hand. Now I'm pissed off and I had a good time too. Gosh darn it.


----------



## unit28

Turning on pilot light
Get the burnt dust smell outta the way

see what happens first week Oct


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2028365 said:


> Haha. Clowns!!!!
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=163097


Was just reading that a little bit ago. Good laugh.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;2028366 said:


> Noooooo!!!!!
> 
> On another note...... I was at a local catholic church Fall festival (Games, prizes, rides, Beer, the whole bit) I went into the church to use the bathroom and someone found it necessary to right all this crap about how racist everyone was at the Church etc. in the bathroom stall including a #lives matter at the end. This couldn't have been a more welcoming environment and I don't get it. I'm telling ya this crap is going to get way more out of hand. Now I'm pissed off and I had a good time too. Gosh darn it.


I am so sick and tired of hearing phrase black lives matter. I'm also tired of these protesters getting away with what they do. I am all in favor of protesting what you as an individual believe and what to stand up for but do it peacefully and do not try to instill your beliefs on anyone else that is not interested. 
From what I've heard a group of people is going to try to **** down the light rail tomorrow. So by screwing up everyone else's day that is going to make them believe what ever they are protesting? Not going to change my view or likely anyone else.

And I can't believe someone would deface anything at a church. That blows my mind.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2028366 said:


> Noooooo!!!!!
> 
> On another note...... I was at a local catholic church Fall festival (Games, prizes, rides, Beer, the whole bit) I went into the church to use the bathroom and someone found it necessary to right all this crap about how racist everyone was at the Church etc. in the bathroom stall including a #lives matter at the end. This couldn't have been a more welcoming environment and I don't get it. I'm telling ya this crap is going to get way more out of hand. Now I'm pissed off and I had a good time too. Gosh darn it.


Nativity???????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Any of you guys watch Mat Franco's Magic show?


----------



## Camden

SnowGuy73;2028365 said:


> Haha. Clowns!!!!
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=163097


A lot of jerks in that thread. I finally had to say something.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2028392 said:


> A lot of jerks in that thread. I finally had to say something.


Reasons why i dont venture out of here much.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2028393 said:


> Reasons why i dont venture out of here much.


Yep. After seeing that thread get way out of control after 24 hours it's pretty cool that this one can go day after day without any real drama.


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2028406 said:


> Yep. After seeing that thread get way out of control after 24 hours it's pretty cool that this one can go day after day without any real drama.


Wait what??? I have had my cafe handed to me many times in here... :laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2028392 said:


> A lot of jerks in that thread. I finally had to say something.


Just read the whole thing...he brought a lot of that on himself. 
Not much point in going back and forth with those few.


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;2028412 said:


> Just read the whole thing...he brought a lot of that on himself.
> Not much point in going back and forth with those few.


I thought he handled himself well considering the circumstances. He immediately saw that those guys were full of sh!t and didn't back down. Kudos to him.


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;2028411 said:


> Wait what??? I have had my cafe handed to me many times in here... :laughing:


By who? I must've missed it. Jim and Lawnmowerdude don't see eye to eye but their little spats are usually short lived.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Camden;2028420 said:


> By who? I must've missed it. Jim and Lawnmowerdude don't see eye to eye but their little spats are usually short lived.


Mostly by quality I think


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2028420 said:


> By who? I must've missed it. Jim and Lawnmowerdude don't see eye to eye but their little spats are usually short lived.


Remember when I was installing my plow??? (For example)
There was another couple but I don't remember off hand. 
It was all in good fun. High school hazing type stuff really.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2028420 said:


> By who? I must've missed it. Jim and Lawnmowerdude don't see eye to eye but their little spats are usually short lived.


It's the temperature difference between the two of them


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2028365 said:


> Haha. Clowns!!!!
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=163097


Felt like high school reading that crap


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2028423 said:


> It's the temperature difference between the two of them


Or is it the uncomfortable seats lawnmowermn rides around in all day...


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2028421 said:


> Mostly by quality I think


Wait, what?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2028428 said:


> Wait, what?


Didn't you call him pudgy a few times? Or maybe drake was trying to start crap with you?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2028429 said:


> Didn't you call him pudgy a few times? Or maybe drake was trying to start crap with you?


Lol what? ........


----------



## snowman55

Hazing? No really we don't like you. 


Jk I enjoy having the happy homeowner chime in.


----------



## CityGuy

50° few clouds


----------



## SnowGuy73

50° light breeze, cloudy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Heavy dew..


----------



## SnowGuy73

Cody says 80° tomorrow. Yuck!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Chance of rain nearly every day this week


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2028429 said:


> Didn't you call him pudgy a few times? Or maybe drake was trying to start crap with you?


He calls himself that... I would go with the second option.


----------



## Doughboy12

snowman55;2028431 said:


> Hazing? No really we don't like you.
> 
> Jk I enjoy having the happy homeowner chime in. attm


Jeez, thanks. I think. 
IFIFY


----------



## Doughboy12

52*
84%
.........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2028454 said:


> He calls himself that... I would go with the second option.


I remember someone calling you Pillsbury or something along those lines, thought it was him. I can't keep all this cafe straight anymore


----------



## SnowGuy73

Everyone seems to be on the same page for Thursday.


----------



## Bill1090

46*
Clear 
Calm


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2028460 said:


> I remember someone calling you Pillsbury or something along those lines, thought it was him. I can't keep all this cafe straight anymore


No you are correct...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2028461 said:


> Everyone seems to be on the same page for Thursday.


I wonder if the pattern will hold for winter? Snow every Thursday like that one year it was monday mornings?


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2028465 said:


> I wonder if the pattern will hold for winter? Snow every Thursday like that one year it was monday mornings?


Please. Yes please.


----------



## albhb3

Doughboy12;2028466 said:


> Please. Yes please.


I'm more on every weekend type the idiot factor goes way down for me then


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2028465 said:


> I wonder if the pattern will hold for winter? Snow every Thursday like that one year it was monday mornings?


Sounds good to me.


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;2028467 said:


> I'm more on every weekend type the idiot factor goes way down for me then


Everyday is an idiot factor for me plowing. Don't understand why you would want to go around the plow clearing the road for you.


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;2028469 said:


> Everyday is an idiot factor for me plowing. Don't understand why you would want to go around the plow clearing the road for you.


that 10 seconds they save is payup you know its the same idiots that blow past and cut you off to get to the exit ramp on the highway only to be 20ft infront at the stop light


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2028465 said:


> I wonder if the pattern will hold for winter? Snow every Thursday like that one year it was monday mornings?


I'll take Thursdays over Mondays.


----------



## Doughboy12

albhb3;2028467 said:


> I'm more on every weekend type the idiot factor goes way down for me then


That works too...


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2028469 said:


> Everyday is an idiot factor for me plowing. Don't understand why you would want to go around the plow clearing the road for you.


Because you're too slow...........:waving:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2028469 said:


> Everyday is an idiot factor for me plowing. Don't understand why you would want to go around the plow clearing the road for you.


No different than the people that pull into a parking lot while you're plowing, park In the area that's not plowed instead of the area that's already plowed, even though the cleared area is closer to the door.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2028365 said:


> Haha. Clowns!!!!
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=163097


Wow, that was ridiculous... I see it's back to one post, hahaha


----------



## TKLAWN

Off to the game.

Go Vikes! 

NORV!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2028366 said:


> Noooooo!!!!!
> 
> On another note...... I was at a local catholic church Fall festival (Games, prizes, rides, Beer, the whole bit) I went into the church to use the bathroom and someone found it necessary to right all this crap about how racist everyone was at the Church etc. in the bathroom stall including a #lives matter at the end. This couldn't have been a more welcoming environment and I don't get it. I'm telling ya this crap is going to get way more out of hand. Now I'm pissed off and I had a good time too. Gosh darn it.


I'm telling you... The divide is just getting greater and someday people on both sides aren't going to put up with it... The police already have their hands tied and feel like they can't do anything without causing backlash... Reasonable people are just getting more pissed off


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2028406 said:


> Yep. After seeing that thread get way out of control after 24 hours it's pretty cool that this one can go day after day without any real drama.


That's cause people don't want to mess with us... Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2028465 said:


> I wonder if the pattern will hold for winter? Snow every Thursday like that one year it was monday mornings?


I'm game!..


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;2028481 said:


> Wow, that was ridiculous... I see it's back to one post, hahaha


Took longer than expected..


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;2028481 said:


> Wow, that was ridiculous... I see it's back to one post, hahaha


Not any more. The clown leader just posted


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2028460 said:


> I remember someone calling you Pillsbury or something along those lines, thought it was him. I can't keep all this cafe straight anymore


Yea Pillsbury as in his screen name is Doughboy. And i said he worked there to camden


----------



## SnoFarmer

SnowGuy73;2028365 said:


> Haha. Clowns!!!!
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=163097


Typical Minnesotan, they won't say anything to your face but when they get with their friends, they gossip....
said the pot to the kettle.

:waving:

ho, my bad, your all as pure as the driven snow.
:laughing:

naw I just giving ya a had time.....

ps it's 54*f. and sunny.


----------



## Camden

TKLAWN;2028484 said:


> Off to the game.
> 
> Go Vikes!
> 
> NORV!!!


Should be a good day to take in a game. I'll be watching from the comfort of my couch.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Camden;2028490 said:


> Not any more. The clown leader just posted


Said, my favorite instructor at clown college.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2028469 said:


> Everyday is an idiot factor for me plowing. Don't understand why you would want to go around the plow clearing the road for you.


Cause they are driving slow and im in a hurry


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2028491 said:


> Yea Pillsbury as in his screen name is Doughboy. *And i said he worked there to camden*


Wait...he doesn't work there any more?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Anyone going to the MNLA parking lot and sidewalk maintenance thing?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Also, anyone doing their pesticide recert on November 20th?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2028488 said:


> I'm game!..


Might have to hire you for a plow driver so you can get your Hardee's


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2028497 said:


> Anyone going to the MNLA parking lot and sidewalk maintenance thing?


When is that


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2028499 said:


> Might have to hire you for a plow driver so you can get your Hardee's


I might be available.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2028500 said:


> When is that


October 21st in Roseville.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Here you go.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I was planning on doing the road maintenance one as well.

I think CB and possibly Lwnmwrman were too.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2028497 said:


> Anyone going to the MNLA parking lot and sidewalk maintenance thing?


Thought about it... you?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2028498 said:


> Also, anyone doing their pesticide recert on November 20th?


I have to look up when I'm due


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2028503 said:


> Here you go.


Looks like a global warming convention


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2028504 said:


> I was planning on doing the road maintenance one as well.
> 
> I think CB and possibly Lwnmwrman were too.


When's that one?


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;2028505 said:


> Thought about it... you?


Yes, as of now I am going but I haven't sent in the slip yet.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;2028508 said:


> When's that one?


I don't remember, I know it was about $100 though.


----------



## albhb3

TKLAWN;2028484 said:


> Off to the game.
> 
> Go Vikes!
> 
> NORV!!!


make sure to take the train and drink lots misery loves company

0-2 its over


----------



## Doughboy12

SnoFarmer;2028492 said:


> Typical Minnesotan, they won't say anything to your face but when they get with their friends, they gossip....
> said the pot to the kettle.
> 
> :waving:
> 
> ho, my bad, your all as pure as the driven snow.
> :laughing:
> 
> naw I just giving ya a had time.....
> 
> ps it's 54*f. and sunny.


6 left if my count is correct...:laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2028496 said:


> Wait...he doesn't work there any more?


Actually never did....


----------



## Doughboy12

SnoFarmer;2028494 said:


> Said, my favorite instructor at clown college.


Make that 5.........


----------



## SnoFarmer

Doughboy12;2028518 said:


> 6 left if my count is correct...:laughing:


5#:waving:
The 1st of the year is just around the corner.Thumbs Up
And, I found out you can buy post credits. 
(like buying credits( emissions trading) for polluting)

:laughing:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2028502 said:


> October 21st in Roseville.


Thanks, I'll see if if I'm busy


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;2028475 said:


> Because you're too slow...........:waving:


Can only plow so fast.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;2028479 said:


> No different than the people that pull into a parking lot while you're plowing, park In the area that's not plowed instead of the area that's already plowed, even though the cleared area is closer to the door.


Been there and done that too.

I use to plow what was to be my future father in-laws place of work and he would do the same thing but would wait in his van until I cleared his spot then park.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2028485 said:


> I'm telling you... The divide is just getting greater and someday people on both sides aren't going to put up with it... The police already have their hands tied and feel like they can't do anything without causing backlash... Reasonable people are just getting more pissed off


This........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

About cut my hand/arm off with a grinder. Geez it burns so bad


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2028532 said:


> About cut my hand/arm off with a grinder. Geez it burns so bad


How did you manage that?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2028535 said:


> How did you manage that?


Cut a piece of gate of the trailer and was grinding it smooth. Wheel was kinda small and must have cought an edge or piece of mesh. Luckily I had a sweat shirt on. It got me in 2 places on my arm before jumping off landing and getting stuck in my sweatshirt. And of course I had the grinder locked on, no guard and no extra handle. That just gets in the way for sharpening blades. Oh well, leassoned learned.


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like a wet week.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2028544 said:


> Looks like a wet week.


I'll plan for Sun I guess....


----------



## Doughboy12

Who was talking about Carhart jeans?
You want the B237 ones. They are thicker and the same style as your B13.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2028545 said:


> I'll plan for Sun I guess....


Have they been right all year?
I'd plan on working a full week.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2028552 said:


> Have they been right all year?.


I don't believe so.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Norv!.......


----------



## Polarismalibu

Touchdown!!!!!


----------



## NorthernProServ

CityGuy;2028552 said:


> Have they been right all year?
> I'd plan on working a full week.


At this point I really don't care, leaving Friday for Duluth, getting married on Saturday and right into a 10 night honeymoon after that....Cutting today until it's dark out and will get as much done as possible this week before I leave, then cafe it. The rest will be up to the guys to handle til I'm back.


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;2028557 said:


> At this point I really don't care, leaving Friday for Duluth, getting married on Saturday and right into a 10 night honeymoon after that....Cutting today until it's dark out and will get as much done as possible this week before I leave, then cafe it. The rest will be up to the guys to handle til I'm back.


Where is the honeymoon at?


----------



## Green Grass

NorthernProServ;2028557 said:


> At this point I really don't care, leaving Friday for Duluth, getting married on Saturday and right into a 10 night honeymoon after that....Cutting today until it's dark out and will get as much done as possible this week before I leave, then cafe it. The rest will be up to the guys to handle til I'm back.


Our invite must be lost??


----------



## Polarismalibu

Touchdown!!!!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Norv....................


----------



## SnowGuy73

Norv!.....


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2028559 said:


> Our invite must be lost??


You missed the memo to crash it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;2028559 said:


> Our invite must be lost??


That would be a big wedding with there families and the Plowsite family there


----------



## SSS Inc.

NorthernProServ;2028557 said:


> At this point I really don't care, leaving Friday for Duluth, getting married on Saturday and right into a 10 night honeymoon after that....Cutting today until it's dark out and will get as much done as possible this week before I leave, then cafe it. The rest will be up to the guys to handle til I'm back.


Congratulations! Its my 13th wedding anniversary today.....so I've been told. Big plans today, Watch football, go coach a Hockey clinic, kill an hour at Five Guys in Uptown (by myslef) and back to the rink for a two hour coaches meeting, home by 8:30 and the wife will be sleeping.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Maybe Not.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

No Norv...


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2028565 said:


> Congratulations! Its my 13th wedding anniversary today.....so I've been told. Big plans today, Watch football, go coach a Hockey clinic, kill an hour at Five Guys in Uptown (by myslef) and back to the rink for a two hour coaches meeting, home by 8:30 and the wife will be sleeping.


It's a good day today my son turns 7.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Norv!.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;2028568 said:


> It's a good day today my son turns 7.


Nice!  Do me a favor and remind me its my anniversary next year.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Wow.....

What an offence!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;2028573 said:


> Wow.....
> 
> What an offence!


Some might say sophisticated even.


----------



## Camden

I don't know any of this for sure but I'd bet dollars to donuts that in the last 20 years the Vikings lead the league in touchdowns given up with less than a minute to go in a half.

They also are the all-time leaders in allowing 3rd down conversions.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2028572 said:


> Nice!  Do me a favor and remind me its my anniversary next year.


No guarantee..


----------



## Doughboy12

Look for Blair to be released this week...too many misses.


----------



## qualitycut

Leaves on my tree in front really changed overnight...


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2028579 said:


> Look for Blair to be released this week...too many misses.


How many he miss today?


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2028581 said:


> How many he miss today?


That one...point after attempt should not be missed.


----------



## Doughboy12

23-10 attm


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;2028558 said:


> Where is the honeymoon at?


Heading to Alaska



Green Grass;2028559 said:


> Our invite must be lost??


Maybe we need to do a plowsite reception sometime



CityGuy;2028563 said:


> You missed the memo to crash it.


Looks like that plan is busted 



Polarismalibu;2028564 said:


> That would be a big wedding with there families and the Plowsite family there


Keeping the wedding pretty small only 60 people about, bigger reception though.



SSS Inc.;2028565 said:


> Congratulations! Its my 13th wedding anniversary today.....so I've been told. Big plans today, Watch football, go coach a Hockey clinic, kill an hour at Five Guys in Uptown (by myslef) and back to the rink for a two hour coaches meeting, home by 8:30 and the wife will be sleeping.


Thanks and same to you!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;2028575 said:


> I don't know any of this for sure but I'd bet dollars to donuts that in the last 20 years the Vikings lead the league in touchdowns given up with less than a minute to go in a half.
> 
> They also are the all-time leaders in allowing 3rd down conversions.


Sounds about right.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;2028584 said:


> Heading to Alaska
> 
> Maybe we need to do a plowsite reception sometime
> 
> Looks like that plan is busted
> 
> Keeping the wedding pretty small only 60 people about, bigger reception though.
> 
> Thanks and same to you!


Have fun in AK. Spent 13 days there on my honeymoon. If you get up to Denali, take a bush plane flight around Mt McKinley.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2028586 said:


> Have fun in AK. Spent 13 days there on my honeymoon. If you get up to Denali, take a bush plane flight around Mt McKinley.


This.......on my honeymoon.


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;2028579 said:


> Look for Blair to be released this week...too many misses.


They have to be seriously considering it. He's brutal right now.


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2028588 said:


> They have to be seriously considering it. He's brutal right now.


The big contract jinx...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Third fumble for ap too..


----------



## SnowGuy73

Wtf....

Downpour!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;2028592 said:


> Wtf....
> 
> Downpour!


I have a 3% chance of rain right now on hourly and it's pouring...


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;2028592 said:


> Wtf....
> 
> Downpour!


Turn the irrigation off.


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;2028590 said:


> Third fumble for ap too..


Time for AP to retire!


----------



## qualitycut

Why are the street lights along the freeway on at 3pm


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2028597 said:


> Why are the street lights along the freeway on at 3pm


Freeway or 52?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2028597 said:


> Why are the street lights along the freeway on at 3pm


Storm? Or government run?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2028593 said:


> I have a 3% chance of rain right now on hourly and it's pouring...


You have a rain cloud over you. Just you.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2028599 said:


> Storm? Or government run?


They're sensored.


----------



## qualitycut

Bad motorcycle accident 35 e south. Somehow he ended up on the other side of the wire guard rail


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2028598 said:


> Freeway or 52?


Yes. Full sun here


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2028606 said:


> Yes. Full sun here


They are replacing them to LED ones and probably testing the system. Attm


----------



## CityGuy

Holy dark to the west.


----------



## CityGuy

Looks impressive on radar.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Man changing the fuel filters on my truck made a huge difference


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2028592 said:


> Wtf....
> 
> Downpour!


NWS posted about 30-45 min ago about rain moving in


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2028605 said:


> Bad motorcycle accident 35 e south. Somehow he ended up on the other side of the wire guard rail


In 3 pieces?


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2028614 said:


> In 3 pieces?


No but looked cafed up


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2028601 said:


> They're sensored.


You're a government worker though


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2028605 said:


> Bad motorcycle accident 35 e south. Somehow he ended up on the other side of the wire guard rail


Motorcycle accidents on the highway never end good


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2028612 said:


> Man changing the fuel filters on my truck made a huge difference


Your filters are dirty already? Didn't you just get it in the last year?


----------



## TKLAWN

albhb3;2028517 said:


> make sure to take the train and drink lots misery loves company
> 
> 0-2 its over


Good call!

Vikes will be tied with the cheese after they loose tonight!


----------



## Camden

TKLAWN;2028619 said:


> Good call!
> 
> Vikes will be tied with the cheese after they loose tonight!


Maybe he was referring to the Lions when he said 0-2?

Speaking of Detroit, they have Denver next and then Seattle after that. Hello 0-4 :laughing:

If Teddy can continue to play like he did today we're going to be perfectly fine.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2028618 said:


> Your filters are dirty already? Didn't you just get it in the last year?


Got 26k on it already. Got it last October


----------



## SnowGuy73

Raining in carver.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;2028622 said:


> Got 26k on it already. Got it last October


Wow, picked them up in October as well and only 13k here. However any side driving is with her car.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;2028625 said:


> Wow, picked them up in October as well and only 13k here. However any side driving is with her car.


You taking a cruise to AK? Or flying in and renting a car?


----------



## NorthernProServ

Guy can't catch a break , raining decent


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I need to buy a 72" mower. This 60" takes soooooo long.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Going to be pulling a LwnMwrMan tonight I think.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;2028630 said:


> Going to be pulling a LwnMwrMan tonight I think.


You seen the radar??? I was going to go knock out a couple more, but headed home to grill instead.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2028631 said:


> You seen the radar??? I was going to go knock out a couple more, but headed home to grill instead.


It looks to be back building a bit, thought it was going to move out quick....give it another 45 mins and hope it's east of here.


----------



## Ranger620

NorthernProServ;2028625 said:


> Wow, picked them up in October as well and only 13k here. However any side driving is with her car.


Bought the dodge in March and I got 2k on it lol.


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;2028625 said:


> Wow, picked them up in October as well and only 13k here. However any side driving is with her car.


Between going up north and running the dump trailer on jobs it adds up.

Got the filters for $40 on Amazon took 15 minutes to do. Dealer wasn't $150


----------



## SnowGuy73

Rain, small hail, cloud to ground lightning....

And no ground zero, no #stayskyaware!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2028622 said:


> Got 26k on it already. Got it last October


Get your new house yet?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2028637 said:


> Rain, small hail, cloud to ground lightning....
> 
> And no ground zero, no #stayskyaware!!!


Had pea size here about an hour ago


----------



## NorthernProServ

See sunny sky's to the west


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2028629 said:


> I need to buy a 72" mower. This 60" takes soooooo long.


How about the 104" from hustler


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Rain, lighning and thunder in apple valley


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2028638 said:


> Get your new house yet?


Nope still 4-5 weeks out


----------



## qualitycut

Raining in Hugo. .


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2028649 said:


> Raining in Hugo. .


You stopping by to look at this truck?


----------



## albhb3

wow does philly looks bad


----------



## albhb3

jimslawnsnow;2028642 said:


> Rain, lighning and thunder in apple valley


I can confirm this statement


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2028643 said:


> Nope still 4-5 weeks out


Damn, my buddy says was in yesterday and picking it up this week. Just ordered it about a month ago.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2028641 said:


> How about the 104" from hustler


Rear discharge.....


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2028661 said:


> Rear discharge.....


Dont you like the rear chute?


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2028656 said:


> Damn, my buddy says was in yesterday and picking it up this week. Just ordered it about a month ago.


Mine was on the end of a 2500 house order

No ice yet anyway less storage space taken up lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2028666 said:


> Dont you like the rear chute?


Chute's okay. The discharge part is what I don't like.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2028678 said:


> Chute's okay. The discharge part is what I don't like.


Hmmm... You might wanna get that checked out.

Jk I know Quality was just being a Richard, figured I'd play along.


----------



## NorthernProServ

TKLAWN;2028684 said:


> Hmmm... You might wanna get that checked out.
> 
> Jk I know Quality was just being a Richard, figured I'd play along.


Haha that's what I was getting from it


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2028684 said:


> Hmmm... You might wanna get that checked out.
> 
> Jk I know Quality was just being a Richard, figured I'd play along.


Who me?.........?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2028674 said:


> Mine was on the end of a 2500 house order
> 
> No ice yet anyway less storage space taken up lol


Hmmm. Odd.

Makes sense on the storage side.


----------



## qualitycut

Haha clinton dix, still cant figure that one out


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I know he's dinking around.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2028694 said:


> Haha clinton dix, still cant figure that one out


#blackliesmatter


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2028692 said:


> Hmmm. Odd.
> 
> Makes sense on the storage side.


I knew it was on the back end of the order when I got it. Gave me a bit off for doing that so I didn't care much.

What did your buddy get?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2028707 said:


> I knew it was on the back end of the order when I got it. Gave me a bit off for doing that so I didn't care much.
> 
> What did your buddy get?


I think it's a 24 footer, all custom.


----------



## NorthernProServ

backed the trailer in 25 mins ago, good thing for streetlights at the last place....got done all but 1....not bad for a Sunday night


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2028710 said:


> I think it's a 24 footer, all custom.


Nice!! So his has the shower and all that I take it.

I didn't care for the way they have the shower in those so I chose to go without that.


----------



## NorthernProServ

not liking this.....


----------



## Bill1090

Jamie Davis is in Minnesota headed to Minneapolis.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;2028720 said:


> Jamie Davis is in Minnesota headed to Minneapolis.


I just seen that he was in North Dakota with the rotator


----------



## Bill1090




----------



## Green Grass

Bill1090;2028720 said:


> Jamie Davis is in Minnesota headed to Minneapolis.


stalker!!!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;2028722 said:


>


He's in lb fergus falls.  That's the big chief truck stop in that pic


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2028713 said:


> Nice!! So his has the shower and all that I take it.
> 
> I didn't care for the way they have the shower in those so I chose to go without that.


Nope, not an rv edition. So no a.c., shower, or fridge.

You Get the upgraded stereo in yours?


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;2028714 said:


> not liking this.....


Son of a...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;2028720 said:
 

> Jamie Davis is in Minnesota headed to Minneapolis.


Who?.......


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2028728 said:


> Nope, not an rv edition. So no a.c., shower, or fridge.
> 
> You Get the upgraded stereo in yours?


Yeah the upstaged deck,speakers and speakers on the outside wall

I had a extra power outlet put in the bathroom to put a mini fridge sense the bathroom won't be used really


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2028730 said:


> Who?.......


Highway threw hell. He's driving the rotator to the new owners I guess


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;2028732 said:


> Highway threw hell. He's driving the rotator to the new owners I guess


Wonder who bought it?


----------



## Bill1090

Green Grass;2028723 said:


> stalker!!!!!!


I can't even deny that!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;2028736 said:


> Wonder who bought it?


It said bergs towing in Illinois


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2028731 said:


> Yeah the upstaged deck,speakers and speakers on the outside wall
> 
> I had a extra power outlet put in the bathroom to put a mini fridge sense the bathroom won't be used really


Sweet!....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2028732 said:


> Highway threw hell. He's driving the rotator to the new owners I guess


Oic.......


----------



## Drakeslayer

Polarismalibu;2028738 said:


> It said bergs towing in Illinois


Why is he getting rid of the rotator?


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2028739 said:


> Sweet!....


Yeah I'm excited to fish a lot this year and hopefully make it t
Leech for pout festival.

Just gotta make a few custom things when I get it and I'll be good to go.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;2028742 said:


> Why is he getting rid of the rotator?


It said he got a bigger twin steer one


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2028743 said:


> Yeah I'm excited to fish a lot this year and hopefully make it t
> Leech for pout festival.
> 
> Just gotta make a few custom things when I get it and I'll be good to go.


Careful up there with your house, things get pretty nuts with all the drunks.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2028747 said:


> Careful up there with your house, things get pretty nuts with all the drunks.


I figured I would put it out of the main area. I would hate to have something happen to it. Haven't been up there in a few years.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2028748 said:


> I figured I would put it out of the main area. I would hate to have something happen to it. Haven't been up there in a few years.


Yup, park a ways away from the group and careful with the drinking and driving there too.

I've heard plenty of horror stories.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2028749 said:


> Yup, park a ways away from the group and careful with the drinking and driving there too.
> 
> I've heard plenty of horror stories.


Yeah I'll just walk or crawl not worth getting a dui


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2028730 said:


> Who?.......


Alright, at least I'm not the only one...


----------



## Polarismalibu

You guys haven't seen that show?? You would like it


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2028753 said:


> Alright, at least I'm not the only one...


Add me in the group who doesn't know who he is either


----------



## Drakeslayer

jimslawnsnow;2028755 said:


> Add me in the group who doesn't know who he is either


Weather channel.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.weather.com/tv/shows/highway-thru-hell


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2028758 said:


> http://www.weather.com/tv/shows/highway-thru-hell


Great I open that and find more stuff to spend money on in the adds on the right


----------



## CityGuy

56° clear
Light breeze


----------



## CityGuy

First day back on 8's. My turn to drop the kid off and pick up at daycare.


----------



## SnowGuy73

58° light breeze, few clouds


----------



## SnowGuy73

Brickman says washout Wednesday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Marler says Wednesday and Thursday washout.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2028772 said:


> Brickman says washout Wednesday.


So we should plan on Sun all day.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Heavy dew..


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2028774 said:


> So we should plan on Sun all day.


Sounds about right.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2028773 said:


> Marler says Wednesday and Thursday washout.


That's funny since Ian was saying every day this week should be like yesterday, nice day, rain at the end...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;2028781 said:


> That's funny since Ian was saying every day this week should be like yesterday, nice day, rain at the end...


Clowns........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Y'all saw this one???


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2028783 said:


> Y'all saw this one???


I did now. :laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2028761 said:


> Great I open that and find more stuff to spend money on in the adds on the right


Every site that has adds on it shows things you have googled.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2028786 said:


> Every site that has adds on it shows things you have googled.


Isn't that crazy, and creepy!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2028786 said:


> Every site that has adds on it shows things you have googled.


I never googled.... Oh, wait. Never mind...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2028791 said:


> I never googled.... Oh, wait. Never mind...


Actually, my ads comes up as Porche, which really, I never googled. Not a fan of Porche at all.

Tesla? Corvette? Viper, sure. Porche, no.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well crap. Novak just posted models are showing drier this week than previously thought.



Now it should start raining at 2 this afternoon.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2028790 said:


> Isn't that crazy, and creepy!


Yes the first few times i was just like weird i was looking at those yesterday and then i figured it out andil creepy. Kind of like i met a few people the other day i have never met before and the next day they were on people you may know on Facebook with 0 common friends


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2028791 said:


> I never googled.... Oh, wait. Never mind...


That's what old age does to a person


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2028794 said:


> Yes the first few times i was just like weird i was looking at those yesterday and then i figured it out andil creepy. Kind of like i met a few people the other day i have never met before and the next day they were on people you may know on Facebook with 0 common friends


Maybe FB knows that you need new friends


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2028793 said:


> Well crap. Novak just posted models are showing drier this week than previously thought.
> 
> Now it should start raining at 2 this afternoon.


Might not hold off that long,hahahah


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2028794 said:


> Yes the first few times i was just like weird i was looking at those yesterday and then i figured it out andil creepy. Kind of like i met a few people the other day i have never met before and the next day they were on people you may know on Facebook with 0 common friends


Maybe they Googled you....now that is creepy.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2028798 said:


> Maybe they Googled you....now that is creepy.


Or were looking him up on Facebook


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2028799 said:


> Or were looking him up on Facebook


Probably, was mostly hot chicks


----------



## CityGuy

Ad blocker downloads are your friend.


----------



## CityGuy

Wild preseason game tonight. Anyone know if it's on tv?


----------



## qualitycut

Well good thing my buddies employees are coming to work with me, my employee supposedly got a dwi this weekend


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2028803 said:


> Ad blocker downloads are your friend.


Not going to do anything for most non pop ups (like Facebook)


----------



## Camden

CityGuy;2028805 said:


> Wild preseason game tonight. Anyone know if it's on tv?


None of the Wild's pre-season games are televised.


----------



## qualitycut

Chances of rain are up and now tomorrow looks like most of the day


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2028821 said:


> Chances of rain are up and now tomorrow looks like most of the day


I have mostly sunny for tomorrow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2028816 said:


> Well good thing my buddies employees are coming to work with me, my employee supposedly got a dwi this weekend


Whoops... that the guy that's a reserve too? Might not go well for that either...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2028825 said:


> I have mostly sunny for tomorrow.


Same.......


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2028825 said:


> I have mostly sunny for tomorrow.


Mine just switched to that also. Feel better now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Cafe'n builders. That didn't last long.


----------



## Camden

Edit: Service no longer needed in River Falls....


----------



## qualitycut

Lawns are all just sponges this is getting old.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2028837 said:


> Cafe'n builders. That didn't last long.


Huh?...........?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Mndot is running routes with plows on!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

My day consists of watching my 2 and 3 year old


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2028843 said:


> Huh?...........?


Couple weeks ago I mentioned I don't know why I dabble with working with builders. Today I sent an email saying don't call or email me anymore.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2028848 said:


> Couple weeks ago I mentioned I don't know why I dabble with working with builders. Today I sent an email saying don't call or email me anymore.


Does this have anything to do with your chat at the football game?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2028851 said:


> Does this have anything to do with your chat at the football game?


I think they were officials from the school?


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;2028818 said:


> None of the Wild's pre-season games are televised.


Damn. Was hoping to see what the year would be like.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2028851 said:


> Does this have anything to do with your chat at the football game?


No those were apartment's and he wasn't a builder


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2028846 said:


> Mndot is running routes with plows on!


It's about that time of year.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2028851 said:


> Does this have anything to do with your chat at the football game?


No..... Not directly. In a round about way since I don't have time to go on wild goose chase for said builder.


----------



## qualitycut

Making a nice mess today mud tire tracks everywhere


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Builder calls, has 2 model homes that need to be mowed. Got my number from my bank, sells homes for the local realty office I mow for.

Go look at them, give them a price, say the irrigation needs to be turned down before I mow, say I'll be there Thursday, conversation happens Monday. Walkout house, water all over the back yard (dirt) but can hardly walk on the slope or rest of the yard because it's so soft. The sod on the slope just slides down the hill.

Get there Thursday to mow, irrigation is running at 4 in the afternoon. Do the whole thing with the trimmer.

Second house is a rambler, yard is literally under water.

Couple more emails back and forth, fast forward to today, go out to the second house for the third time, irrigation is still running, grass is 14" tall, I can pull the sod up because it's just feeding off of the water that's in the sod instead of the soil.

They're pissed at me because I didn't mow it last Thursday (day it rained all day).

I took pics of rolled up sod, my truck in the driveway, the water standing, the irrigation running, emailed all the pics and said don't contact me again.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2028858 said:


> No..... Not directly. In a round about way since I don't have time to go on wild goose chase for said builder.


That was what I was getting at though...I guess I should be less evasive in my questioning...Thumbs Up


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2028860 said:


> Builder calls, has 2 model homes that need to be mowed. Got my number from my bank, sells homes for the local realty office I mow for.
> 
> Go look at them, give them a price, say the irrigation needs to be turned down before I mow, say I'll be there Thursday, conversation happens Monday. Walkout house, water all over the back yard (dirt) but can hardly walk on the slope or rest of the yard because it's so soft. The sod on the slope just slides down the hill.
> 
> Get there Thursday to mow, irrigation is running at 4 in the afternoon. Do the whole thing with the trimmer.
> 
> Second house is a rambler, yard is literally under water.
> 
> Couple more emails back and forth, fast forward to today, go out to the second house for the third time, irrigation is still running, grass is 14" tall, I can pull the sod up because it's just feeding off of the water that's in the sod instead of the soil.
> 
> They're pissed at me because I didn't mow it last Thursday (day it rained all day).
> 
> I took pics of rolled up sod, my truck in the driveway, the water standing, the irrigation running, emailed all the pics and said don't contact me again.


BOOOOOOooooooom.............


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2028837 said:


> Cafe'n builders. That didn't last long.


Huh? .......


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2028860 said:


> Builder calls, has 2 model homes that need to be mowed. Got my number from my bank, sells homes for the local realty office I mow for.
> 
> Go look at them, give them a price, say the irrigation needs to be turned down before I mow, say I'll be there Thursday, conversation happens Monday. Walkout house, water all over the back yard (dirt) but can hardly walk on the slope or rest of the yard because it's so soft. The sod on the slope just slides down the hill.
> 
> Get there Thursday to mow, irrigation is running at 4 in the afternoon. Do the whole thing with the trimmer.
> 
> Second house is a rambler, yard is literally under water.
> 
> Couple more emails back and forth, fast forward to today, go out to the second house for the third time, irrigation is still running, grass is 14" tall, I can pull the sod up because it's just feeding off of the water that's in the sod instead of the soil.
> 
> They're pissed at me because I didn't mow it last Thursday (day it rained all day).
> 
> I took pics of rolled up sod, my truck in the driveway, the water standing, the irrigation running, emailed all the pics and said don't contact me again.


What a pain... Only way I do new sod is hourly and they need to pay me to actively manage the irrigation as well... Otherwise the answer is No


----------



## snowman55

anyone happen to have a copy of perscriptions contract? wondering how they word it for upcharge. 
example: I know they cant be salting for what they bid so what is the truck charge to spread?


----------



## djagusch

snowman55;2028880 said:


> anyone happen to have a copy of perscriptions contract? wondering how they word it for upcharge.
> example: I know they cant be salting for what they bid so what is the truck charge to spread?


I used to have one. Will check tonight.


----------



## Drakeslayer

snowman55;2028880 said:


> anyone happen to have a copy of perscriptions contract? wondering how they word it for upcharge.
> example: I know they cant be salting for what they bid so what is the truck charge to spread?


$75 truck charge


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2028886 said:


> $75 truck charge


Pretty much the number I've seen too.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2028886 said:


> $75 truck charge


So they have a price for the lot and then charge an extra 75 no matter the size fie a truck?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2028888 said:


> So they have a price for the lot and then charge an extra 75 no matter the size fie a truck?


Plus salt........


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2028889 said:


> Plus salt........


@ $260 a ton....


----------



## snowman55

thought so. what other backdoor charges are in there? reason I ask is I constantly hear about them being significantly cheaper on bids and I know there is no way they are (when invoices go out)


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2028889 said:


> Plus salt........


So for per time salting, gotcha.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;2028892 said:


> thought so. what other backdoor charges are in there? reason I ask is I constantly hear about them being significantly cheaper on bids and I know there is no way they are (when invoices go out)


I've been picking off their accounts by stressing there are no additional charges. Yes, we are more, but it's all inclusive.

They make the money on the upcharges.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;2028892 said:


> thought so. what other backdoor charges are in there? reason I ask is I constantly hear about them being significantly cheaper on bids and I know there is no way they are (when invoices go out)


Snow over XXX" per year turns into hourly. I know the company that was in the NE metro that went out of business 2 months ago had this set at 60".

So they would cover up to 60" of snow per the contract rate, anything over 60" turns to hourly.

I'm 90% sure Rx had a lower threshold than 60".

I also know an account I picked up last year, Rx was owed an additional $10,000 at the end of the season, and this was a $1,500 / account, fairly small town home.


----------



## ryde307

snowman55;2028892 said:


> thought so. what other backdoor charges are in there? reason I ask is I constantly hear about them being significantly cheaper on bids and I know there is no way they are (when invoices go out)


I don't have a RX one anymore but a few others. Anywhere from $55-$75 trip charge plus $x per ton applied.

We price per application not per ton so it's set price. If we only apply for some areas we may charge a 1/2 application.

I know of others that when salting per ton or anything T&M they are just adding time. It would be amazing what happens to prices if everyone had to prove actual times and materials.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2028897 said:


> Snow over XXX" per year turns into hourly. I know the company that was in the NE metro that went out of business 2 months ago had this set at 60".
> 
> So they would cover up to 60" of snow per the contract rate, anything over 60" turns to hourly.
> 
> I'm 90% sure Rx had a lower threshold than 60".
> 
> I also know an account I picked up last year, Rx was owed an additional $10,000 at the end of the season, and this was a $1,500 / account, fairly small town home.


Lots of this also. They do have a below threshold where they pay back also though. They also have inspections for refreeze billed at trip charges and T&M if any work is needed. I also have seen alot of fuel surcharges.

Little rant. I hate fuel surcharges. I always see people complaining about fuel prices. I agree it sucks when it's expensive but if fuel goes up 50 cents and that puts you out of business something was wrong well before the fuel problem.


----------



## snowman55

If this don't make you sick.
We worry about offending people by referring to them as he/she and our soldiers are told to allow this?
Why are we afraid to mandate morality? "Death to America"? I say death to the fing Animals.

KABUL, Afghanistan — In his last phone call home, Lance Cpl. Gregory Buckley Jr. told his father what was troubling him: From his bunk in southern Afghanistan, he could hear Afghan police officers sexually abusing boys they had brought to the base.

“At night we can hear them screaming, but we’re not allowed to do anything about it,” the Marine’s father, Gregory Buckley Sr., recalled his son telling him before he was shot to death at the base in 2012. He urged his son to tell his superiors. “My son said that his officers told him to look the other way because it’s their culture.”

Rampant sexual abuse of children has long been a problem in Afghanistan, particularly among armed commanders who dominate much of the rural landscape and can bully the population. The practice is called bacha bazi, literally “boy play,” and American soldiers and Marines have been instructed not to intervene — in some cases, not even when their Afghan allies have abused boys on military bases, according to interviews and court records.

The policy has endured as American forces have recruited and organized Afghan militias to help hold territory against the Taliban. But soldiers and Marines have been increasingly troubled that instead of weeding out pedophiles, the American military was arming them in some cases and placing them as the commanders of villages — and doing little when they began abusing children.

“The reason we were here is because we heard the terrible things the Taliban were doing to people, how they were taking away human rights,” said Dan Quinn, a former Special Forces captain who beat up an American-backed militia commander for keeping a boy chained to his bed as a sex slave. “But we were putting people into power who would do things that were worse than the Taliban did — that was something village elders voiced to me.”

The policy of instructing soldiers to ignore child sexual abuse by their Afghan allies is coming under new scrutiny, particularly as it emerges that service members like Captain Quinn have faced discipline, even career ruin, for disobeying it.

After the beating, the Army relieved Captain Quinn of his command and pulled him from Afghanistan. He has since left the military.

Four years later, the Army is also trying to forcibly retire Sgt. First Class Charles Martland, a Special Forces member who joined Captain Quinn in beating up the commander.

“The Army contends that Martland and others should have looked the other way (a contention that I believe is nonsense),” Representative Duncan Hunter, a California Republican who hopes to save Sergeant Martland’s career, wrote last week to the Pentagon’s inspector general.

In Sergeant Martland’s case, the Army said it could not comment because of the Privacy Act.

When asked about American military policy, the spokesman for the American command in Afghanistan, Col. Brian Tribus, wrote in an email: “Generally, allegations of child sexual abuse by Afghan military or police personnel would be a matter of domestic Afghan criminal law.” He added that “there would be no express requirement that U.S. military personnel in Afghanistan report it.” An exception, he said, is when rape is being used as a weapon of war.

The American policy of nonintervention is intended to maintain good relations with the Afghan police and militia units the United States has trained to fight the Taliban. It also reflects a reluctance to impose cultural values in a country where pederasty is rife, particularly among powerful men, for whom being surrounded by young teenagers can be a mark of social status.

Some soldiers believed that the policy made sense, even if they were personally distressed at the sexual predation they witnessed or heard about.

“The bigger picture was fighting the Taliban,” a former Marine lance corporal reflected. “It wasn’t to stop molestation.”

Still, the former lance corporal, who spoke on the condition of anonymity to avoid offending fellow Marines, recalled feeling sickened the day he entered a room on a base and saw three or four men lying on the floor with children between them. “I’m not a hundred percent sure what was happening under the sheet, but I have a pretty good idea of what was going on,” he said.

But the American policy of treating child sexual abuse as a cultural issue has often alienated the villages whose children are being preyed upon. The pitfalls of the policy emerged clearly as American Special Forces soldiers began to form Afghan Local Police militias to hold villages that American forces had retaken from the Taliban in 2010 and 2011.

By the summer of 2011, Captain Quinn and Sergeant Martland, both Green Berets on their second tour in northern Kunduz Province, began to receive dire complaints about the Afghan Local Police units they were training and supporting.

First, they were told, one of the militia commanders raped a 14- or 15-year-old girl whom he had spotted working in the fields. Captain Quinn informed the provincial police chief, who soon levied punishment. “He got one day in jail, and then she was forced to marry him,” Mr. Quinn said.

When he asked a superior officer what more he could do, he was told that he had done well to bring it up with local officials but that there was nothing else to be done. “We’re being praised for doing the right thing, and a guy just got away with raping a 14-year-old girl,” Mr. Quinn said.

Village elders grew more upset at the predatory behavior of American-backed commanders. After each case, Captain Quinn would gather the Afghan commanders and lecture them on human rights.

Soon another commander absconded with his men’s wages. Mr. Quinn said he later heard that the commander had spent the money on dancing boys. Another commander murdered his 12-year-old daughter in a so-called honor killing for having kissed a boy. “There were no repercussions,” Mr. Quinn recalled.

In September 2011, an Afghan woman, visibly bruised, showed up at an American base with her son, who was limping. One of the Afghan police commanders in the area, Abdul Rahman, had abducted the boy and forced him to become a sex slave, chained to his bed, the woman explained. When she sought her son’s return, she herself was beaten. Her son had eventually been released, but she was afraid it would happen again, she told the Americans on the base.

She explained that because “her son was such a good-looking kid, he was a status symbol” coveted by local commanders, recalled Mr. Quinn, who did not speak to the woman directly but was told about her visit when he returned to the base from a mission later that day.

So Captain Quinn summoned Abdul Rahman and confronted him about what he had done. The police commander acknowledged that it was true, but brushed it off. When the American officer began to lecture about “how you are held to a higher standard if you are working with U.S. forces, and people expect more of you,” the commander began to laugh.

“I picked him up and threw him onto the ground,” Mr. Quinn said. Sergeant Martland joined in, he said. “I did this to make sure the message was understood that if he went back to the boy, that it was not going to be tolerated,” Mr. Quinn recalled.

There is disagreement over the extent of the commander’s injuries. Mr. Quinn said they were not serious, which was corroborated by an Afghan official who saw the commander afterward.

(The commander, Abdul Rahman, was killed two years ago in a Taliban ambush. His brother said in an interview that his brother had never raped the boy, but was the victim of a false accusation engineered by his enemies.)

Sergeant Martland, who received a Bronze Star for valor for his actions during a Taliban ambush, wrote in a letter to the Army this year that he and Mr. Quinn “felt that morally we could no longer stand by and allow our A.L.P. to commit atrocities,” referring to the Afghan Local Police.

The father of Lance Corporal Buckley believes the policy of looking away from sexual abuse was a factor in his son’s death, and he has filed a lawsuit to press the Marine Corps for more information about it.

Lance Corporal Buckley and two other Marines were killed in 2012 by one of a large entourage of boys living at their base with an Afghan police commander named Sarwar Jan.

Mr. Jan had long had a bad reputation; in 2010, two Marine officers managed to persuade the Afghan authorities to arrest him following a litany of abuses, including corruption, support for the Taliban and child abduction. But just two years later, the police commander was back with a different unit, working at Lance Corporal Buckley’s post, Forward Operating Base Delhi, in Helmand Province.

Lance Corporal Buckley had noticed that a large entourage of “tea boys” — domestic servants who are sometimes pressed into sexual slavery — had arrived with Mr. Jan and moved into the same barracks, one floor below the Marines. He told his father about it during his final call home.

Word of Mr. Jan’s new position also reached the Marine officers who had gotten him arrested in 2010. One of them, Maj. Jason Brezler, dashed out an email to Marine officers at F.O.B. Delhi, warning them about Mr. Jan and attaching a dossier about him.

The warning was never heeded. About two weeks later, one of the older boys with Mr. Jan — around 17 years old — grabbed a rifle and killed Lance Corporal Buckley and the other Marines.

Lance Corporal Buckley’s father still agonizes about whether the killing occurred because of the sexual abuse by an American ally. “As far as the young boys are concerned, the Marines are allowing it to happen and so they’re guilty by association,” Mr. Buckley said. “They don’t know our Marines are sick to their stomachs.”

The one American service member who was punished in the investigation that followed was Major Brezler, who had sent the email warning about Mr. Jan, his lawyers said. In one of Major Brezler’s hearings, Marine Corps lawyers warned that information about the police commander’s penchant for abusing boys might be classified. The Marine Corps has initiated proceedings to discharge Major Brezler.

Mr. Jan appears to have moved on, to a higher-ranking police command in the same province. In an interview, he denied keeping boys as sex slaves or having any relationship with the boy who killed the three Marines. “No, it’s all untrue,” Mr. Jan said. But people who know him say he still suffers from “a toothache problem,” a euphemism here for child sexual abuse.


----------



## ryde307

^^ That's cafed up.
I am sure there is all sorts of cafed up stuff that happens over there. 
It's a big political war similar to Vietnam. 
I read today they are raising the refugee limits to help bring refugees in from the middle east. They will be given pay and some benefits for being here. I am all for trying to help but I don't believe that is the right way. Force blending cultures and societies isn't going to work. 

Anyways took a bunch of plows out today to start going through them. Ready for winter.


----------



## snowman55

Sorry to change the topic. Back to RX. If anyone has a RX commercial contract it's good for lunch at smack shack.


----------



## CityGuy

Heard Walker is bowing out of the race for president.





He never stood a chance.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2028907 said:


> Heard Walker is bowing out of the race for president.
> 
> He never stood a chance.


Who?

Yes I know who it is


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2028895 said:


> I've been picking off their accounts by stressing there are no additional charges. Yes, we are more, but it's all inclusive.
> 
> They make the money on the upcharges.


This........


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2028899 said:


> Little rant. I hate fuel surcharges. I always see people complaining about fuel prices. I agree it sucks when it's expensive but if fuel goes up 50 cents and that puts you out of business something was wrong well before the fuel problem.


No doubt!! Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

By 6 I should be about 3 hours ahead of schedule for tomorrow. Mowing solo today and tomorrow and was worried about the dang rain


----------



## SnowGuy73

Anyone have info on upgrading from a class b cdl to a class a?

Rumor has it that you have to retake the entire written test, not just take the part about combination vehicles and a combo road test.... You basically start from set one again. 

Anyone know more about this?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2028914 said:


> Anyone have info on upgrading from a class b cdl to a class a?
> 
> Rumor has it that you have to retake the entire written test, not just take the part about combination vehicles and a combo road test.... You basically start from set one again.
> 
> Anyone know more about this?


I thought I heard simular. Reason is if you know the first part you should be able to pass it completely. Plus for A it has combos. B doesn't have combo questions from my understanding


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2028916 said:


> I thought I heard simular. Reason is if you know the first part you should be able to pass it completely. Plus for A it has combos. B doesn't have combo questions from my understanding


Its divided into sections, there is an entire section for combination vehicles. Before all you had to do was go in and do the written on that section, pass, get your permit, and schedule the road test to upgrade.

If you had a class b.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2028918 said:


> Its divided into sections, there is an entire section for combination vehicles. Before all you had to do was go in and do the written on that section, pass, get your permit, and schedule the road test to upgrade.
> 
> If you had a class b.


I don't know. It's been a few years since I went for A


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2028919 said:


> I don't know. It's been a few years since I went for A


I never had access to a large combo before, now I wish I had tried harder to find one of this is the case now.....


----------



## NorthernProServ

just sent a email and CC'd everyone instead of using BCC.....should I stress out over it?

It was just a weekly update to about 15 people.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2028920 said:


> I never had access to a large combo before, now I wish I had tried harder to find one of this is the case now.....


I know they changed the lawn this year that if you take your class in say a roll off you can not drive a semi with trailer but if taken with a semi you can drive anything.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2028921 said:


> just sent a email and CC'd everyone instead of using BCC.....should I stress out over it?
> 
> It was just a weekly update to about 15 people.


To late now. .... tell them your life as yku know it is about to end this weekend and they will understand


----------



## Doughboy12

NorthernProServ;2028921 said:


> just sent a email and CC'd everyone instead of using BCC.....should I stress out over it?
> 
> It was just a weekly update to about 15 people.


It happens....no.

I'm sure someone will raise a stink. Just tell them sorry.


----------



## qualitycut

Lwmr dspot opened a new location on oakdale off 10th. More family friendly


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2028923 said:


> I know they changed the lawn this year that if you take your class in say a roll off you can not drive a semi with trailer but if taken with a semi you can drive anything.


Ya, all I heard about was if you take your test in an automatic you have a restriction on manual transmission.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;2028921 said:


> just sent a email and CC'd everyone instead of using BCC.....should I stress out over it?
> 
> It was just a weekly update to about 15 people.


I wouldn't worry about 15, I once did it on a 100 and some addresses.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2028914 said:


> Anyone have info on upgrading from a class b cdl to a class a?
> 
> Rumor has it that you have to retake the entire written test, not just take the part about combination vehicles and a combo road test.... You basically start from set one again.
> 
> Anyone know more about this?


It's been a few years but I think I had to retake the whole thing but I added tanker to mine so that may have been why. If you have air brakes already up do not need to take that part or take the driving portion with an air brake combination as long as your over 26000 combined. 
I took my A with a 550 and and landscape trailer


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2028926 said:


> Lwmr dspot opened a new location on oakdale off 10th. More family friendly


Yeah, haven't had a chance to get down there yet. Keep saying we will, but hasn't happened.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2028930 said:


> It's been a few years but I think I had to retake the whole thing but I added tanker to mine so that may have been why. If you have air brakes already up do not need to take that part or take the driving portion with an air brake combination as long as your over 26000 combined.
> I took my A with a 550 and and landscape trailer


98% sure you have to have a 5th wheel combination now.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2028928 said:


> Ya, all I heard about was if you take your test in an automatic you have a restriction on manual transmission.


Really? What a crock.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2028930 said:


> It's been a few years but I think I had to retake the whole thing but I added tanker to mine so that may have been why. If you have air brakes already up do not need to take that part or take the driving portion with an air brake combination as long as your over 26000 combined.
> I took my A with a 550 and and landscape trailer


I have a class b with air and tanker currently.


----------



## CityGuy

Snow,
Check the DMV website. There may be info there on it. I heard a few years back the book was available online to study.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2028933 said:


> Really? What a crock.


Yup.

But if I stay at b I'm good with auto or manual, upgrade and I'm screwed.... So I hear.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2028920 said:


> I never had access to a large combo before, now I wish I had tried harder to find one of this is the case now.....


At Egan you could have rented a f550 with a livestock trailer with air brakes. It qualified for cdl A


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2028935 said:


> Snow,
> Check the DMV website. There may be info there on it. I heard a few years back the book was available online to study.


I printed the book again, it's the same as when I took it 5 years ago and the website was little help. I am on mobile thou, so that could be the problem too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2028937 said:


> At Egan you could have rented a f550 with a livestock trailer with air brakes. It qualified for cdl A


Can you still do that?


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2028924 said:


> To late now. .... tell them your life as yku know it is about to end this weekend and they will understand


hahaha! yeah should work!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2028939 said:


> Can you still do that?


If the guy is still there. I didn't do it, but a guy I worked with did.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2028943 said:


> If the guy is still there. I didn't do it, but a guy I worked with did.


Copy that.


----------



## qualitycut

Snowguy, tell sss you will work for him and he will let you use his stuff.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;2028939 said:


> Can you still do that?


Yes you can a buddy just did it two months ago. It a combo over 26000 and has air brakes


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2028921 said:


> just sent a email and CC'd everyone instead of using BCC.....should I stress out over it?
> 
> It was just a weekly update to about 15 people.


I'd worry more about Saturday... Thumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2028939 said:


> Can you still do that?


There was a company I saw around Plymouth, class a rental I think that you could rent the truck for like 100 and they would take you out as well.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2028956 said:


> There was a company I saw around Plymouth, class a rental I think that you could rent the truck for like 100 and they would take you out as well.


That seems kinda cheap


----------



## SnowGuy73

Thanks for the information guys!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.classaleasing.net/


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2028964 said:


> http://www.classaleasing.net/


These guys are right down the road from the testing station in Arden Hills.


----------



## albhb3

Green Grass;2028952 said:


> Yes you can a buddy just did it two months ago. It a combo over 26000 and has air brakes


or get lucky and they throw the airbrakes in for free....ask me how I know...I don't expect much from dmv employees but every now and again they make me happy...

be ready to know the verbage and everything you need to check cracks missing bolts cotter keys are the big ones


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone here interested in a 2013 Chevy Silverado with a 9' Hiniker scoop Plow?

It belonged to my buddy that passed away a couple of months ago, and his wife can't afford the payments (or doesn't really have a need for the truck).


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2028970 said:


> Anyone here interested in a 2013 Chevy Silverado with a 9' Hiniker scoop Plow?
> 
> It belonged to my buddy that passed away a couple of months ago, and his wife can't afford the payments (or doesn't really have a need for the truck).


2500 HD, gas, cloth, 47,000 miles.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2028970 said:


> Anyone here interested in a 2013 Chevy Silverado with a 9' Hiniker scoop Plow?
> 
> It belonged to my buddy that passed away a couple of months ago, and his wife can't afford the payments (or doesn't really have a need for the truck).


I seriously would have looked into it had I not wound up with that 550


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2028981 said:


> I seriously would have looked into it had I not wound up with that 550


You would buy everything.....if you just would have known about it last week...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Some of the mothers are looking good at the dance class for my 8 year old


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2028983 said:


> You would buy everything.....if you just would have known about it last week...


Well if they would have posted it one week earlier I wouldn't have posted it. That's my favorite chevy body style. Very happy with my 14. I'd probably have a few hundred less payment, but no dump and no new Shiney boss plow. The 550 is in the shop getting the dump box and plow installed


----------



## CityGuy

Wild up 1-0 about 5 to go in the first


----------



## TKLAWN

Doughboy12;2028983 said:


> You would buy everything.....if you just would have known about it last week...


Or if he could find the time to go look at stuff when it's for sale!

IALTO!


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2028989 said:


> Or if he could find the time to go look at stuff when it's for sale!
> 
> IALTO!


But need to hold it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I know a guy could buy the truck for book value and get the Plow for free.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;2028989 said:


> Or if he could find the time to go look at stuff when it's for sale!
> 
> IALTO!


 You're the one who seemed so broke he needed the 75 right then and there. People do have a life you know. By the way he hated the damn thing you sold him and wanted lwnmwrmn dethatcher I bought from him with ease. And I tried to buy a walk behind from you and you never got back to me so I bought another


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2028994 said:


> I know a guy could buy the truck for book value and get the Plow for free.


Buy and resell it like snowguy


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2028991 said:


> But need to hold it.


What's the big deal with holding a small 75 dollar item? Its not like it was a 75k item and it would have cost him the sale


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2028997 said:


> You're the one who seemed so broke he needed the 75 right then and there. People do have a life you know. By the way he hated the damn thing you sold him and wanted lwnmwrmn dethatcher I bought from him with ease. And I tried to buy a walk behind from you and you never got back to me so I bought another


To be fair i bought a land plane from him and didn't have any issues. He even loaded it on my trailer.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2028999 said:


> What's the big deal with holding a small 75 dollar item? Its not like it was a 75k item and it would have cost him the sale


Its not but it happens all the time someone says i will come pick it up in a week or so and they change there mind or whatever, just turns into a pain sometimes.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2029000 said:


> To be fair i bought a land plane from him and didn't have any issues. He even loaded it on my trailer.


I think you hit a nerve...:laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2028994 said:


> I know a guy could buy the truck for book value and get the Plow for free.


Plenty of dealers would take that deal...


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2029007 said:


> Plenty of dealers would take that deal...


Belive it or not most dealers dont want the plows and dont pay any extra unless ofcourse it's one of them used car lots maybe


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2029000 said:


> To be fair i bought a land plane from him and didn't have any issues. He even loaded it on my trailer.


Did you get it the next day or a few days later?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2028998 said:


> Buy and resell it like snowguy


If I had the financing available or the $35,000 just sitting around, I would.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2029016 said:


> Did you get it the next day or a few days later?


He held if for me for a few weeks.


----------



## CityGuy

2-1 wild 800 to go in the second


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2029021 said:


> If I had the financing available or the $35,000 just sitting around, I would.


If it wasn't a chevy or a hinker I would


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;2028997 said:


> You're the one who seemed so broke he needed the 75 right then and there. People do have a life you know. By the way he hated the damn thing you sold him and wanted lwnmwrmn dethatcher I bought from him with ease. And I tried to buy a walk behind from you and you never got back to me so I bought another


still salty I see....

You had issues, not me. Just sayin


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2029024 said:


> He held if for me for a few weeks.


Hmmmm.... now who's the one needing stuff held? And he held it for you and not the dethatcher for me?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;2029029 said:


> still salty I see....
> 
> You had issues, not me. Just sayin


Pretty sure it's you. You hold stuff for one but not another? Then can't get back to someone on another


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2029026 said:


> If it wasn't a chevy or a hinker I would


You're just scared you'll like it better than furds, and don't want to feel like a trader against you're dad 

Oh crap, I realized I own 2 ford products


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2029031 said:


> Pretty sure it's you. You hold stuff for one but not another? Then can't get back to someone on another


You are missing the point.
You TALK about buying everything and rarely ever pull the trigger. 
We all know it and is the reason your "hold it for me" isn't the same as Q's. 
End of story.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Whatever happened to bedazzledboss or whatever his name is


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2029030 said:


> Hmmmm.... now who's the one needing stuff held? And he held it for you and not the dethatcher for me?


He offered too since i was busy and couldn't make it.


----------



## Camden

I think it was just yesterday that I said we're free of drama around here. Spoke a little too soon LOL


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2029035 said:


> Whatever happened to bedazzledboss or whatever his name is


I was mean to him a couple times. Greenery and mn plow have been mia also


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2029034 said:


> You are missing the point.
> You TALK about buying everything and rarely ever pull the trigger.
> We all know it and is the reason your "hold it for me" isn't the same as Q's.
> End of story.


If it makes you feel better for saying that so be it. I've bought stuff from members on here, even lwnmwrmn. One sale i regret is not buying his trailer. Oh well lesson learned


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2029037 said:


> I think it was just yesterday that I said we're free of drama around here. Spoke a little too soon LOL


That was the first thing I thought of.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2029036 said:


> He offered too since i was busy and couldn't make it.


Well whatever I guess.


----------



## qualitycut

And i was kidding I think he held it for a couple days and that's only because he wasn't even selling it, i posted on here looking for one and he said he might have 1 he would sell.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2028994 said:


> I know a guy could buy the truck for book value and get the Plow for free.


I might be interested. Any idea what shes looking to get out of it? I don't really want THAT plow but I get that its a package deal. PM me if you want. I'm not a tire kicker.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2029038 said:


> I was mean to him a couple times. Greenery and mn plow have been mia also


I thought Greenery posted within the last week. I could be wrong. There's another on her I confuse him with.

I wasn't the nicest to him either. I don't think djagusch is to fond of him either


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2029032 said:


> You're just scared you'll like it better than furds, and don't want to feel like a trader against you're dad
> 
> Oh crap, I realized I own 2 ford products


No but if my truck brakes down during a storn i dont have to wait tolong to get it back. Few years ago front axle shaft nroke was a 2 week back order, i was back on the road in about 3 hours


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2029039 said:


> If it makes you feel better for saying that so be it. I've bought stuff from members on here, even lwnmwrmn. One sale i regret is not buying his trailer. Oh well lesson learned


You don't have to agree. I would be surprised if you did. The posts after mine tell the tail.
No one thinks any less of you. Just know how to deal with it.
Did you get the 550 from Q's Dad?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2029042 said:


> And i was kidding I think he held it for a couple days and that's only because he wasn't even selling it, i posted on here looking for one and he said he might have 1 he would sell.[/QUOTE
> 
> Are you ever serious when post? Or just change your mind alot? Seems like you post something, then your "kidding " or "being a Richard " as you say


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2029046 said:


> You don't have to agree. I would be surprised if you did. The posts after mine tell the tail.
> No one thinks any less of you. Just know how to deal with it.
> Did you get the 550 from Q's Dad?


No. My crysteel salesman. Said to give Scott at wolf motors a try. And he got me 0% for 72 and 0 down. I would think qualitycut dad could have given me a simular deal if he had a chassis or could get one


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2029047 said:


> qualitycut;2029042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And i was kidding I think he held it for a couple days and that's only because he wasn't even selling it, i posted on here looking for one and he said he might have 1 he would sell.[/QUOTE
> 
> Are you ever serious when post? Or just change your mind alot? Seems like you post something, then your "kidding " or "being a Richard " as you say
> 
> 
> 
> Well your so easy to get going its hard not to.
Click to expand...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2029049 said:


> jimslawnsnow;2029047 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well your so easy to get going its hard not to.
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like every post though
Click to expand...


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2029048 said:


> No. My crysteel salesman. Said to give Scott at wolf motors a try. And he got me 0% for 72 and 0 down. I would think qualitycut dad could have given me a simular deal if he had a chassis or could get one


Sales guy has nothing to do with your interest rate. Its either 0 down right now or 5k "discount"


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2029051 said:


> qualitycut;2029049 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like every post though
> 
> 
> 
> yea just like everyone else on here jokes around, your the only one whos always so serious and crabby.
Click to expand...


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2029048 said:


> No. My crysteel salesman. Said to give Scott at wolf motors a try. And he got me 0% for 72 and 0 down. I would think qualitycut dad could have given me a simular deal if he had a chassis or could get one


Didn't you ask for his contact info? And never contact him?


----------



## Camden

Speaking of buying stuff, I called a JD dealer up in Thief River Falls today who was selling a 10' Pro-Tech pusher for $1800. It was used but it had the backdrag option which is exactly what I was looking for. So I tell the guy that I'll take it and that I'll pay for it now and pick it up when I go to Bemidji for the DNR auction in October. He goes "Sounds good, I'll call you right back with a total." Guy calls back and says "Oh, we made a mistake. It was supposed to be $2800." I didn't make a big deal about it but there should be some accountability there.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2029053 said:


> jimslawnsnow;2029051 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yea just like everyone else on here jokes around, your the only one whos always so serious and crabby.
> 
> 
> 
> Jims so salty tonight you would think he's stockpiling it for winter.
Click to expand...


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2029055 said:


> Speaking of buying stuff, I called a JD dealer up in Thief River Falls today who was selling a 10' Pro-Tech pusher for $1800. It was used but it had the backdrag option which is exactly what I was looking for. So I tell the guy that I'll take it and that I'll pay for it now and pick it up when I go to Bemidji for the DNR auction in October. He goes "Sounds good, I'll call you right back with a total." Guy calls back and says "Oh, we made a mistake. It was supposed to be $2800." I didn't make a big deal about it but there should be some accountability there.


How did you hear it was $1800?


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2029055 said:


> Speaking of buying stuff, I called a JD dealer up in Thief River Falls today who was selling a 10' Pro-Tech pusher for $1800. It was used but it had the backdrag option which is exactly what I was looking for. So I tell the guy that I'll take it and that I'll pay for it now and pick it up when I go to Bemidji for the DNR auction in October. He goes "Sounds good, I'll call you right back with a total." Guy calls back and says "Oh, we made a mistake. It was supposed to be $2800." I didn't make a big deal about it but there should be some accountability there.


You still buy it?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2029054 said:


> Didn't you ask for his contact info? And never contact him?


Yes, but Darren called the next morning. Otherwise I would have dealt with him


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2029035 said:


> Whatever happened to bedazzledboss or whatever his name is


He's around. Over on the sister site riling people up.


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;2029057 said:


> How did you hear it was $1800?


Machine Finder.



qualitycut;2029058 said:


> You still buy it?


Nope. I wouldn't give them the satisfaction.


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2029059 said:


> Yes, but Darren called the next morning. Otherwise I would have dealt with him


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: 
Kinda proves my point.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2029038 said:


> I was mean to him a couple times. Greenery and mn plow have been mia also


MNPlow is around. Not sure about Greenery.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2029055 said:


> Speaking of buying stuff, I called a JD dealer up in Thief River Falls today who was selling a 10' Pro-Tech pusher for $1800. It was used but it had the backdrag option which is exactly what I was looking for. So I tell the guy that I'll take it and that I'll pay for it now and pick it up when I go to Bemidji for the DNR auction in October. He goes "Sounds good, I'll call you right back with a total." Guy calls back and says "Oh, we made a mistake. It was supposed to be $2800." I didn't make a big deal about it but there should be some accountability there.


Have had that happen before. Sucks and I tell them forget it.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2029062 said:


> :laughing: laughing: laughing:
> Kinda proves my point.


First come first served!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2029052 said:


> Sales guy has nothing to do with your interest rate. Its either 0 down right now or 5k "discount"


No, but the finance department does. Some dont know how to enter crap right and can push lenders to do better.

For example, the chassis I really wanted, one dealer wanted a trade plus 15k to boot or trade my 14 in.

Next dealer on the same truck said to trade my 14 in. Said no. Then it was trade my dodge plus 5k and over 1k payment. Said no. Then after they put the squeeze on the lender it was just the trade and no cash down but 1200 month payment. I said no, I have a 550 with 0 down 0% with alot less payment


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2029060 said:


> He's around. Over on the sister site riling people up.


So much for him making millions if he has time to be on there. He's over there since most of the people that post are several states away and here most of you guys are fairly close. A couple were even blocks apart


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2029067 said:


> No, but the finance department does. Some dont know how to enter crap right and can push lenders to do better.
> 
> For example, the chassis I really wanted, one dealer wanted a trade plus 15k to boot or trade my 14 in.
> 
> Next dealer on the same truck said to trade my 14 in. Said no. Then it was trade my dodge plus 5k and over 1k payment. Said no. Then after they put the squeeze on the lender it was just the trade and no cash down but 1200 month payment. I said no, I have a 550 with 0 down 0% with alot less payment


If you believe that line of cafe I have a bridge for sale.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2029062 said:


> :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:
> Kinda proves my point.


There's really no point. Everyone knows I get pissy when I have a reason to be


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2029067 said:


> No, but the finance department does. Some dont know how to enter crap right and can push lenders to do better.
> 
> For example, the chassis I really wanted, one dealer wanted a trade plus 15k to boot or trade my 14 in.
> 
> Next dealer on the same truck said to trade my 14 in. Said no. Then it was trade my dodge plus 5k and over 1k payment. Said no. Then after they put the squeeze on the lender it was just the trade and no cash down but 1200 month payment. I said no, I have a 550 with 0 down 0% with alot less payment


Is it financed through ford or a different bank?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2029060 said:


> He's around. Over on the sister site riling people up.


Is he really? I just went over there and i had a messahe from 7-16-14 so i haven't been there since then.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2029071 said:


> If you believe that line of cafe I have a bridge for sale.


Ok. Whatever. This is my experience from the last couple weeks. Would you like me to take you and talk to these sales/finance people?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2029073 said:


> Is it financed through ford or a different bank?


Ford commercial


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2029075 said:


> Ok. Whatever. This is my experience from the last couple weeks. Would you like me to take you and talk to these sales/finance people?


Since when does the lender EVER set the price?
First red flag.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

The other truck was approved through ally or however it's spelled. Local bank sucked with rates. They said they have yet to write a loan under 5% at that branch. I told them they are nuts


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2029077 said:


> Since when does the lender EVER set the price?
> First red flag.


Price of what? I also fixed the spelling


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2029076 said:


> Ford commercial


Any dealer should have been able to get you that deal. That was ford promotion for the past couple months if you finance threw them.

Did you pick the truck up yet? I didn't see any pics


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2029079 said:


> Price of what? I also fixed the spelling


The truck and trade... And thanks.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2029081 said:


> Any dealer should have been able to get you that deal. That was ford promotion for the past couple months if you finance threw them.
> 
> Did you pick the truck up yet? I didn't see any pics


It's getting a dump box and plow put on...or something like that.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2029076 said:


> Ford commercial


Thats the program they have going right now, any ford dealer in the country can get you that.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2029081 said:


> Any dealer should have been able to get you that deal. That was ford promotion for the past couple months if you finance threw them.
> 
> Did you pick the truck up yet? I didn't see any pics


My local dealer couldn't come close. They also quoted me almost 90k for 16 350 dump and plow. I would have had to wait 4 months too then install. No. It's sitting at crysteel in lake crystal. I assume dewy hasn't gotten it in yet. Darren said he'd call when they started to give me a eta. I haven't even signed for it yet. They sent the truck down with the approval. And beside Scott is on vacation and said we can sign when he gets back. Pretty easy purchase


----------



## qualitycut

Ford has 0 percent or the 5k rebate. Maybe its only good on 15s


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2029083 said:


> The truck and trade... And thanks.


I never said the lender set the price. They wanted the 14 traded in since I have 2 active loans. They also said they wanted x amount of dollars down for it to work on thier end, or that what they said.


----------



## CityGuy

HeyCamden was sitting by a tower today and was wondering if when they hire a contractor such as yourself, so you plow inside the fences area or just to the gate? This one looked too small to get a truck into to do anything in.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2029085 said:


> Thats the program they have going right now, any ford dealer in the country can get you that.


On approved credit. But I think the others were sending the numbers in uncorrectly for the other truck. Who knows on my local dealer. They told me 7.4% when I was going to get that black f350


----------



## Camden

CityGuy;2029091 said:


> HeyCamden was sitting by a tower today and was wondering if when they hire a contractor such as yourself, so you plow inside the fences area or just to the gate? This one looked too small to get a truck into to do anything in.


Just up to the main gate unless it's a switch location (which is usually a much larger complex). The technicians park outside the fence and then walk in through a smaller side gate.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

And remember this is an up fitted truck which are a little more challenging to get finances than a regular truck. I was approved 0% on the other truck which was a black chevy 3500 for the chassis only, but the bank had a fit about the upfits


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;2029095 said:


> Just up to the main gate unless it's a switch location (which is usually a much larger complex). The technicians park outside the fence and then walk in through a smaller side gate.


That makes sense.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2029088 said:


> I never said the lender set the price. They wanted the 14 traded in since I have 2 active loans. They also said they wanted x amount of dollars down for it to work on thier end, or that what they said.


Okay.....y'all slow.down on the posting.

I've had this happen too. Certain banks will want debt load off before they will give a decent rate, hence wanting the '14 traded in.

It's a reason I can't get a decent rate on anything new vehicles.

I've got a '14 Ram, '13 Ram, '13 Durango Citadel, mowers, '14 Kubota tractor, etc all in my name with zero money down. As the stuff is getting paid off, lenders are lowering the rate. The Toro I just bought is back down to 0% for 42 months, but last spring, they wanted 9% interest.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2029096 said:


> And remember this is an up fitted truck which are a little more challenging to get finances than a regular truck. I was approved 0% on the other truck which was a black chevy 3500 for the chassis only, but the bank had a fit about the upfits


True too. Some banks won't finance the upfit. Just like I've had banks that won't roll the lifetime warranty into the loan, and make me pay for the warranty upfront.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2029100 said:


> Okay.....y'all slow.down on the posting.
> 
> I've had this happen too. Certain banks will want debt load off before they will give a decent rate, hence wanting the '14 traded in.
> 
> It's a reason I can't get a decent rate on anything new vehicles.
> 
> I've got a '14 Ram, '13 Ram, '13 Durango Citadel, mowers, '14 Kubota tractor, etc all in my name with zero money down. As the stuff is getting paid off, lenders are lowering the rate. The Toro I just bought is back down to 0% for 42 months, but last spring, they wanted 9% interest.


I've been lucky to get 0% on everything I bought this year. 2 60 exmarks, the sprayer, x739 deere and now this truck


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Finally made it to 8k posts


----------



## Ranger620

jimslawnsnow;2029104 said:


> I've been lucky to get 0% on everything I bought this year. 2 60 exmarks, the sprayer, x739 deere and now this truck


Not that I need to add fuel but sometimes 0% is not the best wat to go on vehicles. Just sayin.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2029100 said:


> Okay.....y'all slow.down on the posting.
> 
> I've had this happen too. Certain banks will want debt load off before they will give a decent rate, hence wanting the '14 traded in.
> 
> It's a reason I can't get a decent rate on anything new vehicles.
> 
> I've got a '14 Ram, '13 Ram, '13 Durango Citadel, mowers, '14 Kubota tractor, etc all in my name with zero money down. As the stuff is getting paid off, lenders are lowering the rate. The Toro I just bought is back down to 0% for 42 months, but last spring, they wanted 9% interest.


My point is it has nothing to do with the dealer if you are financing through ford as they are offering 0 percent of your credit is decent. Nothing to do with what dealer you choose.

Edit, now if they weregoing through a babk then yes the dealers finance person usually lnows the best route


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;2029104 said:


> I've been lucky to get 0% on everything I bought this year. 2 60 exmarks, the sprayer, x739 deere and now this truck


That's a lot of new stuff.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2029108 said:


> Not that I need to add fuel but sometimes 0% is not the best wat to go on vehicles. Just sayin.


I have 2 sheets my dad printed off 1 has payment with 0 percent and 1 with the 5k rebate, cant remember off the top of my head had the better payment


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;2029108 said:


> Not that I need to add fuel but sometimes 0% is not the best wat to go on vehicles. Just sayin.


 and yet you did :laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

My ladt truck i financed through for for the 5k rebate and then refinanced a few months later for a lower rate because using 0 percent the payment was higher than using the rebate.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2029111 said:


> I have 2 sheets my dad printed off 1 has payment with 0 down and 1 with the 5k rebate, cant remember off the top of my head had the better payment


If memory serves me correctly, the higher the vehicle the cheaper the payment with be with 0%. Now like a focus I believe you're better off with the rebates


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;2029112 said:


> and yet you did :laughing:


I did. Some people get it stuck in their heads that 0% is the best. It is when there's nothing else on the table. 0% or rebates and if you qualify for 0% then you could get 1.9% at the credit union and keep your rebates which will equal more than the interest. Better yet go with ford but not the 0% program get the other $1500 in rebates plus the 5k so you'd be at 6500 off then in a few months refinance for 1.9% at the credit union. Just have to look at all options


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;2029108 said:


> Not that I need to add fuel but sometimes 0% is not the best wat to go on vehicles. Just sayin.


How about you explain? Not starting anything. Just curious. Still don't understand you needing to make an extra 100k to make 10k in payments. But thats been discussed and done


----------



## CityGuy

Wild fall 3-2 tonight


----------



## Ranger620

jimslawnsnow;2029119 said:


> How about you explain? Not starting anything. Just curious. Still don't understand you needing to make an extra 100k to make 10k in payments. But thats been discussed and done


I did read above. when you come to town I'll buy you lunch and explain it.
North side of course


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;2029118 said:


> I did. Some people get it stuck in their heads that 0% is the best. It is when there's nothing else on the table. 0% or rebates and if you qualify for 0% then you could get 1.9% at the credit union and keep your rebates which will equal more than the interest. Better yet go with ford but not the 0% program get the other $1500 in rebates plus the 5k so you'd be at 6500 off then in a few months refinance for 1.9% at the credit union. Just have to look at all options


Only.problem is then you have to find time to refinance, or if someone were mess up slightly on thier credit from the time they financed originally to refinance time, then your stuck at the higher rate. I'd rather take a low payment now and not have to worry about it later


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;2029123 said:


> I did read above. when you come to town I'll buy you lunch and explain it.
> North side of course


I saw. What did you do with that dethatcher?


----------



## Ranger620

jimslawnsnow;2029124 said:


> Only.problem is then you have to find time to refinance, or if someone were mess up slightly on thier credit from the time they financed originally to refinance time, then your stuck at the higher rate. I'd rather take a low payment now and not have to worry about it later


Then leave the money on the table Its not my money. I was just showing you 0% is not always the best. New I should have stayed out of it.


----------



## Doughboy12

On another note....
67
...and that new show "Blind Spot" is sort of good. 
Time will tell if it lasts.


----------



## Ranger620

jimslawnsnow;2029125 said:


> I saw. What did you do with that dethatcher?


For the record I like the detacher it works for what I am using it for. The stronger times would be better but for what I use it for it works just fine


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2029124 said:


> Only.problem is then you have to find time to refinance, or if someone were mess up slightly on thier credit from the time they financed originally to refinance time, then your stuck at the higher rate. I'd rather take a low payment now and not have to worry about it later


Another thing you are famous for...
Playing devils advocate when someone answers your question to help you on YOUR deal.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;2029126 said:


> Then leave the money on the table Its not my money. I was just showing you 0% is not always the best. New I should have stayed out of it.


It's fine. To each to thier own


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;2029130 said:


> For the record I like the detacher it works for what I am using it for. The stronger times would be better but for what I use it for it works just fine


Ok. I just remember you messaging not liking it. If you still want to swap it out for the one I have, I'm game


----------



## Ranger620

jimslawnsnow;2029133 said:


> It's fine. To each to thier own


I was simply trying to explain the numbers. If you could have got 1.9% for same years you left money on the table. Yes your payment would have went up. Probably $20-30 a month


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;2029135 said:


> I was simply trying to explain the numbers. If you could have got 1.9% for same years you left money on the table. Yes your payment would have went up. Probably $20-30 a month


I get what your saying. I was having trouble understanding going later to refinance

I used to 10%-12% interest years back on vehicles


----------



## qualitycut

This is exhausting


----------



## Ranger620

jimslawnsnow;2029136 said:


> I get what your saying. I was having trouble understanding going later to refinance
> 
> I used to 10%-12% interest years back on vehicles


So using 70k as a purchase price 0% for 72 months is 972.22 if you take the rebates of 5500 that puts finance price of 64,500 at 1.9% your payment is 948.57 and over the term of the loan you will pay $3,797.33 in interest bringing your total purchase price to 68,297.33 saving you $1702.67. Now that doesn't include doing the double fiancé to get the extra 1500 in rebates


----------



## qualitycut

My fantasy team is too good. Have 133 points and then another 112 on the bench.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2029139 said:


> My fantasy team is too good. Have 133 points and then another 112 on the bench.


Make an expansion team....


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2029139 said:


> My fantasy team is too good. Have 133 points and then another 112 on the bench.


Still say we should do a fantasy hockey in here. Anyone???


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;2029141 said:


> Still say we should do a fantasy hockey in here. Anyone???


Out.......sounds like work.

And one more thing to be bad at.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2029139 said:


> My fantasy team is too good. Have 133 points and then another 112 on the bench.


Yeah my team is crazy stacked. Not that many points though you must just have every top player


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;2029138 said:


> So using 70k as a purchase price 0% for 72 months is 972.22 if you take the rebates of 5500 that puts finance price of 64,500 at 1.9% your payment is 948.57 and over the term of the loan you will pay $3,797.33 in interest bringing your total purchase price to 68,297.33 saving you $1702.67. Now that doesn't include doing the double fiancé to get the extra 1500 in rebates


Yup I got that.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2029141 said:


> Still say we should do a fantasy hockey in here. Anyone???


I would be in. Did one last year it was fun


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2029142 said:


> Out.......sounds like work.
> 
> And one more thing to be bad at.


A lot of work when theres games every day of the week.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2029146 said:


> A lot of work when theres games every day of the week.


Not sure how football works but hockey you set your team up for the week or two in advance just watch injuries. Less time on there then in here lol


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;2029142 said:


> Out.......sounds like work.
> 
> And one more thing to be bad at.


Come on not even for fun.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2029137 said:


> This is exhausting


I walk away for 15 mins and come back to this....holy hell:yow!:


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;2029149 said:


> I walk away for 15 mins and come back to this....holy hell:yow!:


It was only like 10 pages


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;2029148 said:


> Come on not even for fun.


See reason 2. :waving:


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;2029151 said:


> See reason 2. :waving:


Party pooper. Full of excusses


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;2029141 said:


> Still say we should do a fantasy hockey in here. Anyone???


I would give it a try


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;2029154 said:


> I would give it a try


Up to 3 of us


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;2029155 said:


> Up to 3 of us


That WIpensfan would play....


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2029108 said:


> Not that I need to add fuel but sometimes 0% is not the best wat to go on vehicles. Just sayin.





Ranger620;2029118 said:


> I did. Some people get it stuck in their heads that 0% is the best. It is when there's nothing else on the table. 0% or rebates and if you qualify for 0% then you could get 1.9% at the credit union and keep your rebates which will equal more than the interest. Better yet go with ford but not the 0% program get the other $1500 in rebates plus the 5k so you'd be at 6500 off then in a few months refinance for 1.9% at the credit union. Just have to look at all options


Both of the above statements are very true...



jimslawnsnow;2029124 said:


> Only.problem is then you have to find time to refinance, or if someone were mess up slightly on thier credit from the time they financed originally to refinance time, then your stuck at the higher rate. I'd rather take a low payment now and not have to worry about it later


The finance gal at Quality's Dad's dealership was a rock start... 3 months of Ford Credit to get the 1000 rebate, did all the paperwork for the re-fi, called and we were in and out in 5 min


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2029137 said:


> This is exhausting


You're telling me... you guys were busy while I was packing...


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2029145 said:


> I would be in. Did one last year it was fun


We can't even get a pick up game going.

I think I will plow a rink on Mille Lacs this year. You would play then...


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2028895 said:


> I've been picking off their accounts by stressing there are no additional charges. Yes, we are more, but it's all inclusive.
> 
> They make the money on the upcharges.


That is how I get all my accounts here. there are guys here that charge sidewalks by the foot......


----------



## banonea

ryde307;2028901 said:


> ^^ That's cafed up.
> I am sure there is all sorts of cafed up stuff that happens over there.
> It's a big political war similar to Vietnam.
> I read today they are raising the refugee limits to help bring refugees in from the middle east. They will be given pay and some benefits for being here. I am all for trying to help but I don't believe that is the right way. Force blending cultures and societies isn't going to work.
> 
> Anyways took a bunch of plows out today to start going through them. Ready for winter.


this

Going to get mine next week and do the same. want to get 1 more truck as a back up.......got a gut feeling


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;2029155 said:


> Up to 3 of us


I'm in....


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2029159 said:


> We can't even get a pick up game going.
> 
> I think I will plow a rink on Mille Lacs this year. You would play then...


Ilol probably only go out there once this year if I go at all


----------



## CityGuy

65° cloudy light breeze


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Novak is still touting a dry(er) week.


----------



## SnowGuy73

67° overcast, light breeze.


----------



## TKLAWN

Ranger620;2029155 said:


> Up to 3 of us


I would be in.


----------



## CityGuy

Wednesday and Thursday look like a washout att.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2029163 said:


> this
> 
> Going to get mine next week and do the same. want to get 1 more truck as a back up.......got a gut feeling


I hope your gut is right.
Bring on the snow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Marler and Barlow show the rain coming in between 07:00 and 09:00 tomorrow until about noon or so.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Last day of summer!!!

We're coming, we're coming....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Feels damp out..


----------



## cbservicesllc

Only part I like about flying early... No lines at security...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Zero dew..


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2029183 said:


> Last day of summer!!!
> 
> We're coming, we're coming....


Bring on the snow.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2029188 said:


> Only part I like about flying early... No lines at security...


Did you need a DL, birth certificate, passport and have to give them your left arm?


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2029194 said:


> Did you need a DL, birth certificate, passport and have to give them your left arm?


Only DL... Didn't even have to show the little one's birth certificate to prove she's under 2... Also didn't have to take shoes off since we had the kids


----------



## Bill1090

cbservicesllc;2029188 said:


> Only part I like about flying early... No lines at security...


Where are we going?


----------



## Bill1090

Gonna be awfully warm today again. Breaking out the shorts.


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone using paychex for payroll?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2029206 said:


> Anyone using paychex for payroll?


I run assisted payroll through QuickBooks.

Type in the hours, QuickBooks does everything else including filing the reports, deductible taxes from my checking and paying the quarterlies.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Toro /exmark won their lawsuit against Briggs and Stratton


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?st...4344755:eligibleForSeeFirstBumping.&__tn__=*s


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2029213 said:


> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?st...4344755:eligibleForSeeFirstBumping.&__tn__=*s


The floods are coming


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;2029203 said:


> Where are we going?


Pensacola Beach with the in laws


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2029206 said:


> Anyone using paychex for payroll?


ADP here... pretty easy


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2029211 said:


> I run assisted payroll through QuickBooks.
> 
> Type in the hours, QuickBooks does everything else including filing the reports, deductible taxes from my checking and paying the quarterlies.


Used to do that as well


----------



## CityGuy

Misting with a few drops at times.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2029217 said:


> Used to do that as well


Which one is easier?


----------



## NorthernProServ

CityGuy;2029218 said:


> Misting with a few drops at times.


Very fine drizzle here


----------



## qualitycut

My buddy is using paychex now so i figured moving his employees over would be easy


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2029212 said:


> Toro /exmark won their lawsuit against Briggs and Stratton


What was it about?


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ;2029220 said:


> Very fine drizzle here


So much for 2% chance of rain.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drizzle in Chanhassen.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drizzle in the north side too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Grass is still growing.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

I bet it's sunny tomorrow.


----------



## qualitycut

Drizzle here, grass has slowed though o double cutting yesterday or today yet.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Streets are now wet here


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2029219 said:


> Which one is easier?


They're really a horse a piece... I got mad at QB when they raised their rates... My Accountant does ADP so I did that


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;2029237 said:


> Streets are now wet here


Won't be much longer and we'll be screwed for today.

Nice cafeing forecasting.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2029239 said:


> Won't be much longer and we'll be screwed for today.
> 
> Nice cafeing forecasting.


You mad bro? 
I had a 20 percent chance.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2029241 said:


> You mad bro?
> I had a 20 percent chance.


I had mostly sunny at 7 am.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Pretty much light rain now...

Frogg toggs on.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I feel like total cafe had to sleep in a chair last night so I didn't hack up a lung


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2029227 said:


> What was it about?


Some patent infringement with a mulch system


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2029249 said:


> I feel like total cafe had to sleep in a chair last night so I didn't hack up a lung


Pneumonia going around I'm told...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2029253 said:


> Pneumonia going around I'm told...


I have had that few times before this isn't that. sucks almost as bad though


----------



## qualitycut

Cafe this!!!!!!÷


----------



## skorum03

"Cloudy, then gradually becoming mostly sunny, with a high near 74. North northeast wind around 5 mph."

Its raining


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## qualitycut

This is ridiculous right now.


----------



## qualitycut

Barlow claims its going to clear later today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Rain stopped for 10 minutes, now raining again.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Where is Novak with his dry air claims?

Clown!


----------



## qualitycut

2 more small lawns and waiting a bit.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Drying up here now a little


----------



## NorthernProServ

........


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2029272 said:


> ........


Ciggeretes are bad


----------



## CityGuy

Sunny and getting warm out.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2029274 said:


> Sunny and getting warm out.


Good, i can start mowing again in a couple hours. Not even going to attempt the few i have left until its dry.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Blue skies heading SE. Looks like Pine City is in the clear moving this way.


----------



## djagusch

NorthernProServ;2029272 said:


> ........


What's his number? I have 300 for him to do and make a good amount of money for me.


----------



## qualitycut

Raining pretty good now.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2029278 said:


> Raining pretty good now.


Really ? Sun poking out here with a nice breeze


----------



## SnowGuy73

Getting brighter.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2029273 said:


> Ciggeretes are bad


Look closer and you'll see the E-cig. Too


----------



## Ranger620

Somebody's having a very bad day. I don't know what it's called but the attachment that goes on to a mini excavator that picks up rocks is laying on the side of 169 currently not a good day for someone


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2029281 said:


> Look closer and you'll see the E-cig. Too


I seen it


----------



## qualitycut

Grabbing applebees then see whats shaking


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2029273 said:


> Ciggeretes are bad


That's all I got out of it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sprinkles again.


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2029287 said:


> That's all I got out of it.


Palm trees??? NIMBY

Who's riding "shotgun"???


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2029285 said:


> Grabbing applebees then see whats shaking


Sitting on a conference call missing lunch...I'm going to wither away to nothing. :waving::laughing:


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2029285 said:


> Grabbing applebees then see whats shaking


Parmesan shrimp and steak sounds really good right now


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2029294 said:


> Parmesan shrimp and steak sounds really good right now


Got the chicken and shrimp.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2029295 said:


> Got the chicken and shrimp.


Another good one


----------



## banonea

Mowing done fo the week. Nothing is really growing here. Got about 3 hours and my old house remodeling is done and ready to sell, then clean out the camper and head to thursday to cripple creek Colorado to deliver it, got $6000.00 fot it, doubled my money and sold the white ford f150 for $2100.00 last sunday.........


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2029300 said:


> Mowing done fo the week. Nothing is really growing here. Got about 3 hours and my old house remodeling is done and ready to sell, then clean out the camper and head to thursday to cripple creek Colorado to deliver it, got $6000.00 fot it, doubled my money and sold the white ford f150 for $2100.00 last sunday.........


Not growing?!?!?


----------



## NorthernProServ

djagusch;2029277 said:


> What's his number? I have 300 for him to do and make a good amount of money for me.


Bet he would go down to 25 a pop for ya with that many


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2029302 said:


> Not growing?!?!?


I was wondering the same. Cut on 2 1/2 last week and now it's 6" tall again


----------



## Polarismalibu

Working is not helping feel any better. Feels like I'm gonna drop at anytime


Oh how I wish it would rain now


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2029305 said:


> I was wondering the same. Cut on 2 1/2 last week and now it's 6" tall again


I haven't been able to drop below 3in yet and some still 3.25 so I'm not making a mess. Its slowed but not much minus a few really ****** lawns


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2029272 said:


> ........


The part that's missing from that how much are you overpaying your provider line is the part that says "...when you could get a taillight warranty from us!"

I have noticed one nice thing though... the white signs with black letters that always pop up on corners around here have raised their price to $65


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;2029277 said:


> What's his number? I have 300 for him to do and make a good amount of money for me.


Hahaha... I've called some of those guys before... Thet get pissed


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2029282 said:


> Somebody's having a very bad day. I don't know what it's called but the attachment that goes on to a mini excavator that picks up rocks is laying on the side of 169 currently not a good day for someone


Someone should go grab it!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2029309 said:


> I haven't been able to drop below 3in yet and some still 3.25 so I'm not making a mess. Its slowed but not much minus a few really ****** lawns


Been at 3" all season here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sun is out now that I called it quits.


----------



## ryde307

SnowGuy73;2029316 said:


> Sun is out now that I called it quits.


Did you do my house while you were in Chanhassen?

Also from a few pages back did you get your class A stuff sorted out?
If you buy lunch you could probably use our truck and trailer.

There is a bunch of extra hoops to jump through to get your license now.
Also when renewing your DL you need a passport or birth cert. So to save anyone time if you are going to change your license bring one of the two with.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2029316 said:


> Sun is out now that I called it quits.


Haha how does that work?


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2029312 said:


> Someone should go grab it!


I'm sure it weighs over a 1000 lbs. or I would have stopped. Would need some sort of a machine to get it on the trailer or 10 guys. It's gotta be worth a couple grand I would guess


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;2029320 said:


> Did you do my house while you were in Chanhassen?
> 
> Also from a few pages back did you get your class A stuff sorted out?
> If you buy lunch you could probably use our truck and trailer.
> 
> There is a bunch of extra hoops to jump through to get your license now.
> Also when renewing your DL you need a passport or birth cert. So to save anyone time if you are going to change your license bring one of the two with.


I heard about the birth cert thing too. I might take you up on the truck thing, I was going to stop in and ask what I need to do here.

All these regulations are due to the foreigners from what I hear.


----------



## qualitycut

Truck 2 will be here this week hopefully. Think im going with the wideout


----------



## Camden

My goddaughter is going to be on the Price is Right on Thursday. She makes it on stage and wins! She mentions she's from Little Falls so that should be fun to watch.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2029328 said:


> Truck 2 will be here this week hopefully. Think im going with the wideout


Truck 3 can be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2029331 said:


> Truck 3 can be delivered today.


Fixed it for you


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2029330 said:


> My goddaughter is going to be on the Price is Right on Thursday. She makes it on stage and wins! She mentions she's from Little Falls so that should be fun to watch.


She single?


----------



## qualitycut

Whats the weight limit for a double axle trailer before it needs trailer brakes. Im trading my buddy my single for his older double and doesn't have any. Buying a new 1 in the spring but will be using it for a month yet.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2029334 said:


> Whats the weight limit for a double axle trailer before it needs trailer brakes. Im trading my buddy my single for his older double and doesn't have any. Buying a new 1 in the spring but will be using it for a month yet.


All doubles need brakes


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2029335 said:


> All doubles need brakes


We went over this before and determined its not true. He has been stopped by dot and said he was 500lb under requirement


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2029336 said:


> We went over this before and determined its not true. He has been stopped by dot and said he was 500lb under requirement


https://dps.mn.gov/divisions/msp/commercial-vehicles/Pages/faqs.aspx


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

https://dps.mn.gov/divisions/msp/commercial-vehicles/Pages/faqs.aspx

3/4 of the way down. All trailers over 3,000 lbs requires to have brakes on all axles.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2029334 said:


> Whats the weight limit for a double axle trailer before it needs trailer brakes. Im trading my buddy my single for his older double and doesn't have any. Buying a new 1 in the spring but will be using it for a month yet.


Any double needs it on at least one axle


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2029336 said:


> We went over this before and determined its not true. He has been stopped by dot and said he was 500lb under requirement


So his trailer only weighs 2500?

*Are all trailers required to have brakes?*
All trailers with a gross weight of 3,000 or more must be equipped with brakes on all wheels.
All trailers that are required to have brakes must also be equipped with breakaway brakes.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2029338 said:


> https://dps.mn.gov/divisions/msp/commercial-vehicles/Pages/faqs.aspx
> 
> 3/4 of the way down. All trailers over 3,000 lbs requires to have brakes on all axles.


Ha... I decided to copy/paste instead Thumbs Up Between the 2 of us the answer is there anyway


----------



## ryde307

SnowGuy73;2029327 said:


> I heard about the birth cert thing too. I might take you up on the truck thing, I was going to stop in and ask what I need to do here.
> 
> All these regulations are due to the foreigners from what I hear.


I heard the same.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2029333 said:


> She single?


Yep! And pretty cute.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Cloudy again.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;2029343 said:


> I heard the same.


Complete b.s. Imo.

You going to radde's?


----------



## snowman55

Feeling salty. Bin is full


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2029309 said:


> I haven't been able to drop below 3in yet and some still 3.25 so I'm not making a mess. Its slowed but not much minus a few really ****** lawns


All of this....


----------



## ryde307

SnowGuy73;2029349 said:


> Complete b.s. Imo.
> 
> You going to radde's?


Probably not. Have burn training in Jordan. Then leaving to Breezy point Friday at 7AM.



snowman55;2029350 said:


> Feeling salty. Bin is full


Just started on ours today.


----------



## Camden

snowman55;2029350 said:


> Feeling salty. Bin is full


I've got enough left over from last season to get me started. If I ordered another full load right now I wouldn't have anywhere to put it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2029361 said:


> I've got enough left over from last season to get me started. If I ordered another full load right now I wouldn't have anywhere to put it.


Yeah, I suppose I could go get a pallet sometime too.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2029328 said:


> Truck 2 will be here this week hopefully. Think im going with the wideout


Good...then I can hook up to it and give it a push...Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;2029358 said:


> Probably not. Have burn training in Jordan. Then leaving to Breezy point Friday at 7AM.
> 
> Just started on ours today.


Oh, that sucks.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;2029282 said:


> Somebody's having a very bad day. I don't know what it's called but the attachment that goes on to a mini excavator that picks up rocks is laying on the side of 169 currently not a good day for someone


Thumb or grapple


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;2029369 said:


> Thumb or grapple


Must have been the grapple. I know what the thumb is thing was about the size of a wheel barrow


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;2029358 said:


> Probably not. Have burn training in Jordan. Then leaving to Breezy point Friday at 7AM.
> 
> Just started on ours today.


Do they have a tower or structure?


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2029364 said:


> Yeah, I suppose I could go get a pallet sometime too.


A pallet? You go through way more than that, don't you?


----------



## NorthernProServ

Just saw 3 of them altoz mowers, 2 in action, was cutting nice it appeared


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2029342 said:


> Ha... I decided to copy/paste instead Thumbs Up Between the 2 of us the answer is there anyway


So if it weighs over 3k with trailer and equipment. Its 16 ft long. 36in a 60in and a 52in


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2029364 said:


> Yeah, I suppose I could go get a pallet sometime too.


I thought you were switching to the bulk bags???


----------



## Plowgod007

Hey fellas I'm on Lawn site quite a bit checking out threads and what not but haven't spent a whole lot of time here as of late. I'm an ops Manager out of MLPS and was wondering if you guys have seen a good networking thread for the area. I'm currently looking for sub-contractors for this season. I'm looking for plow trucks, skids, and wheel loaders. If you or anyone you know is looking please message me.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2029375 said:


> So if it weighs over 3k with trailer and equipment. Its 16 ft long. 36in a 60in and a 52in


Brakes required... 
Do they even make a tandem axle that is rated under 3000#???
Do you have the integrated controller?

(I have a Prodigy P2 I would let go of...)


----------



## Doughboy12

Plowgod007;2029377 said:


> Hey fellas I'm on Lawn site quite a bit checking out threads and what not but haven't spent a whole lot of time here as of late. I'm an ops Manager out of MLPS and was wondering if you guys have seen a good networking thread for the area. I'm currently looking for sub-contractors for this season. I'm looking for plow trucks, skids, and wheel loaders. If you or anyone you know is looking please message me.


You came to the right place...:whistling:ussmileyflag


----------



## snowman55

Not sure I could sub for a guy who puts GOD and 007 in his name. Think much of yourself?


----------



## Doughboy12

snowman55;2029380 said:


> Not sure I could sub for a guy who puts GOD and 007 in his name. Think much of yourself?


In his defense it is lower case...


----------



## snowman55

Most of us know who's in osseo and would be looking for subs. Might not get a warm reception.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2029371 said:


> Do they have a tower or structure?


Tower and sea containers.

The place sucks!


----------



## Plowgod007

snowman55;2029380 said:


> Not sure I could sub for a guy who puts GOD and 007 in his name. Think much of yourself?


Hard to think of another clever name relating to snow after all snowman is already taken!


----------



## Green Grass

Plowgod007;2029387 said:


> Hard to think of another clever name relating to snow after all snowman is already taken!


Yeah and with 2 messages you can't get private messages


----------



## Doughboy12

snowman55;2029382 said:


> most of us know who's in osseo and would be looking for subs. Might not get a warm reception.


OK I fixed it twice and the cafe thing keeps changing the case... what Gives??? and who is it?


----------



## Plowgod007

snowman55;2029382 said:


> Most of us know who's in osseo and would be looking for subs. Might not get a warm reception.


Arrg. Why not a warm reception?


----------



## snowman55

Might be wrong but a co in osseo who has several name changes has been a topic for a few who subbed for them.


----------



## Doughboy12

snowman55;2029392 said:


> Might be wrong but a co in osseo who has several name changes has been a topic for a few who subbed for them.


The one that had a big shake-up with the office staff last year?


----------



## snowman55

Love gossip do tell


----------



## Doughboy12

snowman55;2029394 said:


> Love gossip do tell


I might be thinking of the Fernando and sons threads...?

Does the one you are thinking about have a hummingbird in the logo?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2029372 said:


> A pallet? You go through way more than that, don't you?


About 10 pallets / year. Still can't decide if I should do the super bag from Northern or not now that I lost my contact for cheaper bagged product.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;2029382 said:


> Most of us know who's in osseo and would be looking for subs. Might not get a warm reception.


Sure hope it's Natural Green. Never got burned by them!!!!! Or one of the many other names they've been under.


----------



## Plowgod007

Not sure about any office "shake up" guys lol. Just trying to connect with guys who are looking to make money this season.


----------



## djagusch

It's pretty easy to write a company name in a post. With all the posts generated it will get hid pretty quick so lurkers wouldn't follow it past it's page. Pretty sure most regulars know who is with what company. Even snowman I believe is known by the regulars.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Plowgod007;2029398 said:


> Not sure about any office "shake up" guys lol. Just trying to connect with guys who are looking to make money this season.


Make YOU money?? Wait until July to get paid?? Threaten with "certified letters to go to court" type make money?


----------



## unit28

Polarismalibu;2029249 said:


> I feel like total cafe had to sleep in a chair last night so I didn't hack up a lung


USE Alka seltzer decongestants daytime orange flavor


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2029402 said:


> Make YOU money?? Wait until July to get paid?? Threaten with "certified letters to go to court" type make money?


How do you even know its them? Just curious.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2029405 said:


> How do you even know its them? Just curious.


I don't know it's them. I HOPE it isn't them. Let's just say been there, done that, and just looking out for you guys.


----------



## qualitycut

There is an office building by Gerten's, had very nice lawn. All businesses left and hasn't been cut in over a month grass is maybe only 4 inches tall and there are a few weeds that are a couple feet high. Any idea why


----------



## ryde307

I have no idea who plowgod is but seems like quite the reception. I must be missing something.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2029406 said:


> I don't know it's them. I HOPE it isn't them. Let's just say been there, done that, and just looking out for you guys.


Then why you being mean to him


----------



## Plowgod007

LwnmwrMan22;2029402 said:


> Make YOU money?? Wait until July to get paid?? Threaten with "certified letters to go to court" type make money?


Don't know the situation LwnmwrMan so i'm gonna stay out of that one. From what you are saying the reputation isn't what we would like it to be but things do change and I will leave it at that.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2029408 said:


> I have no idea who plowgod is but seems like quite the reception. I must be missing something.


No one does forsure


----------



## djagusch

Plowgod007;2029410 said:


> Don't know the situation LwnmwrMan so i'm gonna stay out of that one. From what you are saying the reputation isn't what we would like it to be but things do change and I will leave it at that.


So you are from ng to be clear?


----------



## albhb3

snowman55;2029380 said:


> Not sure I could sub for a guy who puts GOD and 007 in his name. Think much of yourself?


well I call myself the myth at work as well as most call me around those parts full throttle just saying


----------



## qualitycut

What a fiasco to get a fork lift at home depot takes a entire team.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2029417 said:


> What a fiasco to get a fork lift at home depot takes a entire team.


hahahaha when we put up the fence it took them 30 min to get the pickets its a goat rodeo.... at the end its faster just to get it yourself


----------



## Plowgod007

djagusch;2029414 said:


> So you are from ng to be clear?


Yes I am. No reason to lie about it.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2029417 said:


> What a fiasco to get a fork lift at home depot takes a entire team.


That's because they need 10 guys to do it. 1 to drive, 2 flaggers, 2 to block the aisle, 2 to spot, and 3 to stand there with that stupid look on their face.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2029397 said:


> Sure hope it's Natural Green. Never got burned by them!!!!! Or one of the many other names they've been under.


Me too they owe me $5000 and I have the court paperwork to prove it.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;2029427 said:


> Me too they owe me $5000 and I have the court paperwork to prove it.


Say what???? plowgod might be the guy to get you paid!


----------



## albhb3

Drakeslayer;2029430 said:


> Say what???? plowgod might be the guy to get you paid!


now hes gone and skeered him/her off


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2029430 said:


> Say what???? plowgod might be the guy to get you paid!


His name is PLOWgod. Not PAYgod.


----------



## unit28

banonea;2029300 said:


> Mowing done fo the week. Nothing is really growing here. Got about 3 hours and my old house remodeling is done and ready to sell, then clean out the camper and head to thursday to cripple creek Colorado to deliver it, got $6000.00 fot it, doubled my money and sold the white ford f150 for $2100.00 last sunday.........


if time allows
take a drive through phantom canyon
It's couple miles outside cripple creek

Roads are narrow, so you don't want to be pulling a trailer through there. We drove from cripple creek through phantom canyon on the way to royal gorge. ...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;2029427 said:


> Me too they owe me $5000 and I have the court paperwork to prove it.


You going to radde's?


----------



## qualitycut

So back on the 3l trailer deal. Why do the single 3k axles not have trailer brakes? Can someone explain it more, cant find anything on it.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2029439 said:


> You going to radde's?


When is it?....?


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;2029439 said:


> You going to radde's?


Doubt it went by today and it looked like a bunch of Cafe


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2029441 said:


> When is it?....?


Thursday at 4


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;2029440 said:


> So back on the 3l trailer deal. Why do the single 3k axles not have trailer brakes? Can someone explain it more, cant find anything on it.


Because the mfg rate them at 2900 lbs so they don't need them.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2029440 said:


> So back on the 3l trailer deal. Why do the single 3k axles not have trailer brakes? Can someone explain it more, cant find anything on it.


Same reason snow plowing and irrigation aren't taxed, but all summer maintenance is.

Someone wanted to make a rule.

A 3,000 lb trailer with (2) 4 wheelers is going to hurt if it hits you just like my 7,000 tandem with 2 mowers.

I would argue the tandem will end up travelling in a straighter line than the single axle be somewhat safer.


----------



## unit28

First week Oct could be interesting temp wise.

Barro line drops well south, no precip.......yet
Around the 5th looks like cold snap


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2029441 said:


> When is it?....?


Thursday afternoon.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;2029442 said:


> Doubt it went by today and it looked like a bunch of Cafe


Son of a......


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;2029444 said:


> Because the mfg rate them at 2900 lbs so they don't need them.


So if trailer is rated under 3k and the weight of the mowers and trailer are under its good? I just don't feel like buying a trailer thus time of year.


----------



## qualitycut

People are dropping the decks on lawns around here. Grass looks nice and short.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

What does the mfg tag on the trailer say for GVW? Doesn't matter what you're hauling on it.


----------



## CityGuy

Green is that the one on 12 just west of you in the parking lot? 

Also are you going Saturday?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2029459 said:


> What does the mfg tag on the trailer say for GVW? Doesn't matter what you're hauling on it.


Hes going to look. If its 2900 i cant haul 3k on it


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2029384 said:


> Tower and sea containers.
> 
> The place sucks!


Kinda like BP tower then?


----------



## qualitycut

Well just in case, anyone selling a lawn trailer


----------



## Ranger620

Just saw cb in Hanover yet he's in Florida. Hmmmmm. Looked to be driving that new truck not out of control


----------



## unit28

The Temps have changed on the metgen I look at
It now includes a range from 80* down to 10*
According to the metgen,
The couple days after Oct 5th stay on the chilly side


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2029464 said:


> Well just in case, anyone selling a lawn trailer


They got a sweet deal on the 18' pj at sparks trailer. There like $2700 new right now.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2029375 said:


> So if it weighs over 3k with trailer and equipment. Its 16 ft long. 36in a 60in and a 52in


If it's 3k or over GVWR, or actual weight, whatever is more


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2029464 said:


> Well just in case, anyone selling a lawn trailer


Man if I didn't want to keep my 16' big tex landscape trailer with a cage, I would......tempting though


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2029302 said:


> Not growing?!?!?


col temps is all I can think of. have some we haven't done in 3 weeks
looks good just no growth. I am ok with it, paid monthly....Thumbs Up


----------



## NorthernProServ

unit28;2029449 said:


> First week Oct could be interesting temp wise.
> 
> Barro line drops well south, no precip.......yet
> Around the 5th looks like cold snap


Good.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

snowman55;2029382 said:


> Most of us know who's in osseo and would be looking for subs. Might not get a warm reception.


Ain't that the truth...


----------



## cbservicesllc

snowman55;2029392 said:


> Might be wrong but a co in osseo who has several name changes has been a topic for a few who subbed for them.


Haha, that's who I thought of first...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2029427 said:


> Me too they owe me $5000 and I have the court paperwork to prove it.


Ruh roh...


----------



## unit28

unit28;2029473 said:


> Man if I didn't want to keep my 16' big tex landscape trailer with a cage, I would......tempting though


Just like this one.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2029440 said:


> So back on the 3l trailer deal. Why do the single 3k axles not have trailer brakes? Can someone explain it more, cant find anything on it.


Aren't those all rated at like 2995 or 2999 GVWR for that reason?


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2029461 said:


> Green is that the one on 12 just west of you in the parking lot?
> 
> Also are you going Saturday?


The one off of hwy 7 in new Germany.

Yeah I will be there Saturday


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2029480 said:


> Ruh roh...


We may have scared him away


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2029463 said:


> Kinda like BP tower then?


At least they can burn at SCALE in the tower...


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2029485 said:


> The one off of hwy 7 in new Germany.
> 
> Yeah I will be there Saturday


Who's the one in cocato on the corner?


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2029491 said:


> At least they can burn at SCALE in the tower...


Just asking if it's the same. Never been to Jodans tower or BP just hutch for sm9me training.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2029466 said:


> Just saw cb in Hanover yet he's in Florida. Hmmmmm. Looked to be driving that new truck not out of control


Haha, good to know the network is wide! That's actually my BIL... and the copycat truck we just got is his... Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2029488 said:


> We may have scared him away


Yeah I'm thinking you're right


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Either that or he just runs sales from 8 am to 6 pm.

Guessing it's someone that just started for NG and going to make a name for himself, with promises of grand commisions.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2029495 said:


> Just asking if it's the same. Never been to Jodans tower or BP just hutch for sm9me training.


The BP tower structure is pretty tired... Only thing you can burn in is the conex boxes or a mobile prop... Scale is alright for what it is, a propane sim, I haven't been there since they got shipping containers


----------



## cbservicesllc

Oh... and I'm just going to leave this right here...


----------



## unit28

His niche will be residential


----------



## snowman55

I' m sure my good " friends" as my wife calls you guys. Know who I am. 

I know I may not be well liked. I'm ok with that. But I pay what and when I say. I do what I say I will. Never f'd a fellow plower, or vendor. 

Didn't mean to run the secret agent plowgod off. But now we know. 

Plowgod if your new there and unaware of their tactics you may find a better employer here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;2029505 said:


> The BP tower structure is pretty tired... Only thing you can burn in is the conex boxes or a mobile prop... Scale is alright for what it is, a propane sim, I haven't been there since they got shipping containers


You aren't missing anything.....


----------



## Doughboy12

snowman55;2029510 said:


> I' m sure my good " friends" as my wife calls you guys. Know who I am.
> 
> I know I may not be well liked. I'm ok with that. But I pay what and when I say. I do what I say I will. Never f'd a fellow plower, or vendor.
> 
> Didn't mean to run the secret agent plowgod off. But now we know.
> 
> Plowgod if your new there and unaware of their tactics you may find a better employer here.


Props...you nailed it right out of the box.
I was trying to be nice...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;2029510 said:


> I' m sure my good " friends" as my wife calls you guys. Know who I am.
> 
> I know I may not be well liked. I'm ok with that. But I pay what and when I say. I do what I say I will. Never f'd a fellow plower, or vendor.
> 
> Didn't mean to run the secret agent plowgod off. But now we know.
> 
> Plowgod if your new there and unaware of their tactics you may find a better employer here.


Just like when guys here come and plow for me as a sub, I do my best to pay when the storm is done, if we are relatively close to each other, or can work out a meeting point.

And I agree, Plowgod could easily find someone better, unless he is indeed the owner, which I doubt.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2029514 said:


> Just like when guys here come and plow for me as a sub, I do my best to pay when the storm is done, if we are relatively close to each other, or can work out a meeting point.
> 
> And I agree, Plowgod could easily find someone better, unless he is indeed the owner, which I doubt.


They did just run an add for a "Forman" or something like that for a plow team...maybe he was the recruiting winner. Thumbs Up


----------



## snowman55

Afghan story I posted on Fox News right now


----------



## Camden

snowman55;2029510 said:


> I' m sure my good " friends" as my wife calls you guys. Know who I am.
> 
> I know I may not be well liked. I'm ok with that. But I pay what and when I say. I do what I say I will. Never f'd a fellow plower, or vendor.
> 
> Didn't mean to run the secret agent plowgod off. But now we know.
> 
> Plowgod if your new there and unaware of their tactics you may find a better employer here.


Thanks for calling me a friend. No one's ever been that nice to be before.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2029521 said:


> Thanks for calling me a friend. No one's ever been that nice to be before.


He wasn't talking to you Coach.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## cbservicesllc

snowman55;2029510 said:


> I' m sure my good " friends" as my wife calls you guys. Know who I am.
> 
> I know I may not be well liked. I'm ok with that. But I pay what and when I say. I do what I say I will. Never f'd a fellow plower, or vendor.
> 
> Didn't mean to run the secret agent plowgod off. But now we know.
> 
> Plowgod if your new there and unaware of their tactics you may find a better employer here.


Ain't that the truth... Plenty of us looking for good employees


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2029521 said:


> Thanks for calling me a friend. No one's ever been that nice to be before.


I feel left out... :crying:


----------



## Green Grass

snowman55;2029510 said:


> I' m sure my good " friends" as my wife calls you guys. Know who I am.
> 
> I know I may not be well liked. I'm ok with that. But I pay what and when I say. I do what I say I will. Never f'd a fellow plower, or vendor.
> 
> Didn't mean to run the secret agent plowgod off. But now we know.
> 
> Plowgod if your new there and unaware of their tactics you may find a better employer here.


You actually missed a payment to me once  in many years of service.

But you did well make up for it and ensure that it was immediately taken care of. It's like you care about people and your business.


----------



## Polarismalibu

snowman55;2029510 said:


> I' m sure my good " friends" as my wife calls you guys. Know who I am.
> 
> I know I may not be well liked. I'm ok with that. But I pay what and when I say. I do what I say I will. Never f'd a fellow plower, or vendor.
> 
> Didn't mean to run the secret agent plowgod off. But now we know.
> 
> Plowgod if your new there and unaware of their tactics you may find a better employer here.


My gf says the same thing "plow friends"

I think I know who you are


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2029523 said:


> He wasn't talking to you Coach.


Pretty sure he was.



Doughboy12;2029526 said:


> I feel left out... :crying:


You'll get used to it. I did.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2029530 said:


> My gf says the same thing "plow friends"
> 
> I think I know who you are


I had to ask then still don't know. I'm not in the same field 100% only winter so I have a disadvantage. 
As far as disliked by many wouldn't get that here he's helped me out a few times pointing me in the right direction


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;2029533 said:


> I had to ask then still don't know. I'm not in the same field 100% only winter so I have a disadvantage.
> As far as disliked by many wouldn't get that here he's helped me out a few times pointing me in the right direction


He is a stand up guy that knows business and how to make money.


----------



## snowman55

LwnmwrMan22;2029523 said:


> He wasn't talking to you Coach.


Especially coach....

And if you read close , friends is the wife's term not mine.


----------



## Doughboy12

Green Grass;2029536 said:


> He is a stand up guy that knows business and how to make money.


Sounds like Mentor material...


----------



## snowman55

I love to mentor....

Here we go 1st piece of advice.. Raise your prices!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm going g to bed. Guaranteed no rain in the morning.


----------



## Green Grass

snowman55;2029543 said:


> I love to mentor....
> 
> Here we go 1st piece of advice.. Raise your prices!


I do! I am not doing this for practice.


----------



## snowman55

Amen brother. I may have a site or two in your area again this year.

And yes I raised the prices.


----------



## Green Grass

snowman55;2029551 said:


> Amen brother. I may have a site or two in your area again this year.
> 
> And yes I raised the prices.


Let me know always willing to do work with you.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2029548 said:


> I'm going g to bed. Guaranteed no rain in the morning.


Want to bet lunch on it?


----------



## Polarismalibu

snowman55;2029543 said:


> I love to mentor....
> 
> Here we go 1st piece of advice.. Raise your prices!


I always am!


----------



## snowman55

Bet he's going to bed? Or no rain? 

Speaking of lunch still looking for a RX contract. I may even spring for Ricks if not smack shack


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2029533 said:


> I had to ask then still don't know. I'm not in the same field 100% only winter so I have a disadvantage.
> As far as disliked by many wouldn't get that here he's helped me out a few times pointing me in the right direction


Maybe I don't know then. You would probably know the company I was thinking of


----------



## Camden

snowman55;2029558 said:


> Bet he's going to bed? Or no rain?
> 
> Speaking of lunch still looking for a RX contract. I may even spring for Ricks if not* smack shack*


Smack Shack, you say? I might just be in town that day....


----------



## snowman55

Smack shack.....I love their lobster Lucy.
Ricks..... I love their Lucy, Amber, Mercedes, Ashley.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2029518 said:


> They did just run an add for a "Forman" or something like that for a plow team...maybe he was the recruiting winner. Thumbs Up


Or the only one to show up for the interview


----------



## jimslawnsnow

snowman55;2029543 said:


> I love to mentor....
> 
> Here we go 1st piece of advice.. Raise your prices!


You need to tell that to the idiot down here with snow plowing for $20. I've never been that low in 9 seasons now


----------



## Camden

snowman55;2029567 said:


> Smack shack.....I love their lobster Lucy.
> Ricks..... I love their Lucy, Amber, Mercedes, Ashley.


I like the tacos at Ricks. :waving:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Smack shack? Lobster lucy? What am I missing


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2029570 said:


> I like the tacos at Ricks. :waving:


Oh I bet you do


----------



## Drakeslayer

snowman55;2029558 said:


> Bet he's going to bed? Or no rain?
> 
> Speaking of lunch still looking for a RX contract. I may even spring for Ricks if not smack shack


I have several.


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2029569 said:


> You need to tell that to the idiot down here with snow plowing for $20. I've never been that low in 9 seasons now


Hey now! That's a long drive for me. Quantity is better than quality!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Picked up a couple new lawns. One is down the street from a couple others. I don't know what these idiots think they are accomplishing with running the irregation so damn much. I kid you not, the grass is taking on a wire look, and can't get the grass to cut decent. The dang ground moves under the mower. Watched the neighbor gun it on his little john deere so he wouldn't get stuck. He turned the irregation on when he finished as well. One corner of the lawn i picked up is sloped and had water running down it like a spring. The guy these people bought the house from had a small rider and drove mostly in the same tracks. The grass is laid over and it about a foot long. The lawn almost needs to be scalped. Every lawn on this block is like this. It's just ridiculous. I also shut the water off as long as they leave it off


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;2029571 said:


> Smack shack? Lobster lucy? What am I missing


Smack Shack is near downtown Mpls and they have phenomenal food. They're known for their lobster rolls but they've got a lot of good stuff.

Rick's is downtown Mpls and they have a lot of good things on the menu. Some you can eat and some you wish you could...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;2029576 said:


> Smack Shack is near downtown Mpls and they have phenomenal food. They're known for their lobster rolls but they've got a lot of good stuff.
> 
> Rick's is downtown Mpls and they have a lot of good things on the menu. Some you can eat and some you wish you could...


Is ricks a bar too? And have a stage?


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;2029576 said:


> Smack Shack is near downtown Mpls and they have phenomenal food. They're known for their lobster rolls but they've got a lot of good stuff.
> 
> Rick's is downtown Mpls and they have a lot of good things on the menu. Some you can eat and some you wish you could...


I am sure for the right price you can eat everything at Ricks


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;2029577 said:


> Is ricks a bar too? And have a stage?


I don't know. I only go for the food...don't really pay attention to the surroundings that much.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;2029579 said:


> I am sure for the right price you can eat everything at Ricks


There is a saying anything is for sale for the right price


----------



## qualitycut

How long you guys that do resi figure for a basic drive and shoveling with driver and shoveler.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2029585 said:


> How long you guys that do resi figure for a basic drive and shoveling with driver and shoveler.


9 minutes.


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;2029586 said:


> 9 minutes.


If that......


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;2029586 said:


> 9 minutes.


Come on, you're much faster than that. Think about it, that's only 6 drives an hour.


----------



## IDST

qualitycut;2029585 said:


> How long you guys that do resi figure for a basic drive and shoveling with driver and shoveler.


5-7 Minutes.

But I'm in st louis park. but probably shovel more than you


----------



## qualitycut

I did 6 min for an average on the straight short srives and 10-15 on the bigger wierd drives, cb sent me a link to a program where you can type address and time of service on it and sets a route and gives you time and just seeing what you guys thought. Last year i just had 2 trucks 2 drivers and shoveled ourselves.


----------



## qualitycut

Little less than half of my resi dont get shoveling. About half and half over all accounts, you can guess what ones go on who's list. I like plowing solo. I can do what lwmr does and talk to myself.


----------



## qualitycut

Supply a cage plow.

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/lab/5227496362.html


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2029594 said:


> Supply a cage plow.
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/lab/5227496362.html


That's because they own Kage


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2029591 said:


> I did 6 min for an average on the straight short srives and 10-15 on the bigger wierd drives, cb sent me a link to a program where you can type address and time of service on it and sets a route and gives you time and just seeing what you guys thought. Last year i just had 2 trucks 2 drivers and shoveled ourselves.


It tells you how long it should take?


----------



## CityGuy

60° and cloudy


----------



## CityGuy

Still no rain. Looks like it's splitting the cities for now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

64° cloudy, breeze.


----------



## qualitycut

Lwmr should have bet me lunch


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hourly sure changed...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

F'n forecasting. Good thing I went and bought all the paint to finish painting my upstairs last night.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sure feels humid out again.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2029620 said:


> Sure feels humid out again.


Thats why the ac is on, i thought it fekt kinda damp/humid the last couple days.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Kylie says a couple sprinkles, widespread rain after 15:00.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2029615 said:


> F'n forecasting. Good thing I went and bought all the paint to finish painting my upstairs last night.


What do you mean, its not raining. Get mowing.

I did just hear thunder though


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;2029624 said:


> Kylie says a couple sprinkles, widespread rain after 15:00.


Marler says about the same but makes it sound like tomorrow is a washout.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2029625 said:


> What do you mean, its not raining. Get mowing.
> 
> I did just hear thunder though


Leaving in 1/2 hour.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Marler shows 2.72" of rain.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;2029620 said:


> Sure feels humid out again.


Dew?......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Too dark to do much outside before the guys get here @ 7.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2029620 said:


> Sure feels humid out again.


It sure does.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2029620 said:


> Sure feels humid out again.


87% according to noaa app.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2029549 said:


> I do! I am not doing this for practice.


You can practice on my lawn anytime.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://www.kare11.com/story/news/nation-now/2015/09/22/nutella-dispute-costco/72652066/

Wtf?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

1.09 for gas in Tennessee


----------



## SnowGuy73

Heavy dew..


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light rain....


----------



## cbservicesllc

snowman55;2029558 said:


> Bet he's going to bed? Or no rain?
> 
> Speaking of lunch still looking for a RX contract. I may even spring for Ricks if not smack shack


I can send you one, I'll PM you


----------



## cbservicesllc

snowman55;2029543 said:


> I love to mentor....
> 
> Here we go 1st piece of advice.. Raise your prices!


Yeah baby!


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;2029620 said:


> Sure feels humid out again.


Weather station said 63* and 99% humidity when I left the house.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2029591 said:


> I did 6 min for an average on the straight short srives and 10-15 on the bigger wierd drives, cb sent me a link to a program where you can type address and time of service on it and sets a route and gives you time and just seeing what you guys thought. Last year i just had 2 trucks 2 drivers and shoveled ourselves.


I would budget for a bit more time than you'd think and be ecstatic when it's done in less time, maybe 15 min with walks, 10 without... That way on really cafe'd traffic days you won't stress out and on quick events you feel like a rockstar and the money is in the bank



qualitycut;2029593 said:


> Little less than half of my resi dont get shoveling. About half and half over all accounts, you can guess what ones go on who's list. I like plowing solo. I can do what lwmr does and talk to myself.


Same here... I like to ride solo...



qualitycut;2029594 said:


> Supply a cage plow.
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/lab/5227496362.html


$75 an hour? Isn't that low? Maybe not with the cage?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2029678 said:


> I would budget for a bit more time than you'd think and be ecstatic when it's done in less time, maybe 15 min with walks, 10 without... That way on really cafe'd traffic days you won't stress out and on quick events you feel like a rockstar and the money is in the bank
> 
> Same here... I like to ride solo...
> 
> $75 an hour? Isn't that low? Maybe not with the cage?


Most skid prices I see around the 90 mark. But with him supplying the kage, I don't know how you'd figure that. Certainly it's not 20-25 an hour


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2029681 said:


> Most skid prices I see around the 90 mark. But with him supplying the kage, I don't know how you'd figure that. Certainly it's not 20-25 an hour


I havent seen anything that high around here in a while


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2029657 said:


> http://www.kare11.com/story/news/nation-now/2015/09/22/nutella-dispute-costco/72652066/
> 
> Wtf?


Photos of this ****** bag from instagram... http://ktla.com/2015/09/22/burbank-...-punching-costco-shopper-over-nutella-sample/

Oh and weird... He's had all sorts of charges, trespassing, drugs, felony spousal/cohabitant abuse...

He deserves everything he gets...


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2029684 said:


> I havent seen anything that high around here in a while


Guy I use to plow for using his skid gets 80 an hour.


----------



## CityGuy

Just overcast no rain, light breeze.


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like the rain for the cities is several hours away yet. Maybe lunch time?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2029685 said:


> Photos of this ****** bag from instagram... http://ktla.com/2015/09/22/burbank-...-punching-costco-shopper-over-nutella-sample/
> 
> Oh and weird... He's had all sorts of charges, trespassing, drugs, felony spousal/cohabitant abuse...
> 
> He deserves everything he gets...


What an idiot


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2029684 said:


> I havent seen anything that high around here in a while


That's where they all should be.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Any of you do concrete driveways?


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2029684 said:


> I havent seen anything that high around here in a while


This, i know a lot of places paying under 70, the smaller companies seem to pay more than the bigger companies.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2029694 said:


> Any of you do concrete driveways?


As in plow or install??? :waving:


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2029695 said:


> This, i know a lot of places paying under 70, the smaller companies seem to pay more than the bigger companies.


Reason for that is they underbid everything then get it then realize they can't service it properly scramble to find someone and end up paying more just to get a guy


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2029694 said:


> Any of you do concrete driveways?


I would but don't have time. Spring would be the soonest for me.


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;2029700 said:


> I would but don't have time. Spring would be the soonest for me.


Have you ever done a heated one?


----------



## IDST

Hey guys, keep your eyes open for a t300 on a h&h trailer with a 4x8 lull basket and an auger attached to the skid. Stolen from Prescott last night


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jagext;2029702 said:


> Hey guys, keep your eyes open for a t300 on a h&h trailer with a 4x8 lull basket and an auger attached to the skid. Stolen from Prescott last night


Yours??????????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Novak is going to be right. Dry weather.


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;2029701 said:


> Have you ever done a heated one?


I haven't but would be no different than I floor heat in a house which I've done. Place in long lake I used to plow 2 people had it. Nice but built up ice in the gutter at the street


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2029704 said:


> Novak is going to be right. Dry weather.


For the first time in a long time....he is probably sitting at the computer with a smile on his face right now.


----------



## djagusch

For CAT skid steers would you say a 246 or 242 is ideal size for a 8 to 10 ft blade back dragging driveways and such?


----------



## djagusch

jagext;2029702 said:


> Hey guys, keep your eyes open for a t300 on a h&h trailer with a 4x8 lull basket and an auger attached to the skid. Stolen from Prescott last night


That sucks, hopefully everything is insured well.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Novak calling us out....

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?st...8140655:eligibleForSeeFirstBumping.&__tn__=*s


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2029712 said:


> Novak calling us out....
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?st...8140655:eligibleForSeeFirstBumping.&__tn__=*s


And someone getting on their knees to him.

Getting dark to west it's going to rain still


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2029700 said:


> I would but don't have time. Spring would be the soonest for me.


That's my problem too. I have two going in next week plus a big paver patio


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2029695 said:


> This, i know a lot of places paying under 70, the smaller companies seem to pay more than the bigger companies.


Yeah and some people don't know what there worth. I have 2 subs this year and the one only wanted $60


----------



## qualitycut

Lawn company is raking clippings around at a commercial


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2029714 said:


> And someone getting on their knees to him.
> 
> Getting dark to west it's going to rain still


Getting sunny here........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sun has been out for an hour or so here.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2029699 said:


> Reason for that is they underbid everything then get it then realize they can't service it properly scramble to find someone and end up paying more just to get a guy


Or sometimes the smaller companies hand pick their accounts and get their asking price Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2029716 said:


> That's my problem too. I have two going in next week plus a big paver patio


You do concrete too?


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2029724 said:


> Or sometimes the smaller companies hand pick their accounts and get their asking price Thumbs Up


That's possible but rare I would guess.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Awesome swinging the hedge trimmer around and catching your spare tire (belly, not truck) with it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2029725 said:


> You do concrete too?


Yes sir....


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2029727 said:


> Awesome swinging the hedge trimmer around and catching your spare tire (belly, not truck) with it.


Got the extension cord once...nice spark show...


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2029727 said:


> Awesome swinging the hedge trimmer around and catching your spare tire (belly, not truck) with it.


That's why I don't carry a spare tire.


----------



## Green Grass

I wonder what happened to our new friend


----------



## snowman55

He's busy getting a check for you. Just not sure which companies books he should use may take awhile.

Sorry you got burned. I have a few times. Not everyone has a moral compass.


----------



## Bill1090

Couple companies pulling compressors around today.


----------



## qualitycut

Today was like christmas. Got a 1222.00 dollar check for property tax refund and then a check for 1873.00 from the balance left over after my assessment when i bought the house.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2029729 said:


> Yes sir....


Must have found guys?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2029727 said:


> Awesome swinging the hedge trimmer around and catching your spare tire (belly, not truck) with it.


Anyone wanna see pics???


----------



## snowman55

LwnmwrMan22;2029744 said:


> Anyone wanna see pics???


yuck noooo!


----------



## snowman55

Maybe hope after all.

A Manhattan judge Tuesday overturned Mayor de Blasio’s ban on plastic foam — commonly known as Styrofoam — trashing the administration’s environmental initiative to reduce waste in the city’s landfills.

And...Three companies -- Waste Management, Allied Waste Industries and Republic Services -- collect more than half the nation's trash. Rather than running out of landfill space, they have sufficient capacity to operate for decades assuming no further expansion of existing sites, no additional sites and no benefit from improved technology.


----------



## NorthernProServ

For the Ford guys, 2017 super duty being reveled tomorrow at 10:45 am.

Just got a email on it, can watch it live.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2029740 said:


> Must have found guys?


Have always had guys for concrete. Just busting ass on landscaping alone or my friends will come help when they can


----------



## Ranger620

NorthernProServ;2029756 said:


> For the Ford guys, 2017 super duty being reveled tomorrow at 10:45 am.
> 
> Just got a email on it, can watch it live.


Rumor was they were gonna get rid of the 6.2 gas and put the Eco boost in. Wonder if they did? Wonder what other changes they made?


----------



## NorthernProServ

Ranger620;2029758 said:


> Rumor was they were gonna get rid of the 6.2 gas and put the Eco boost in. Wonder if they did? Wonder what other changes they made?


I believe it's getting a aluminum body like the f150.

I Have not followed that close to know about engines, will be interesting to see what else there is.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2029744 said:


> Anyone wanna see pics???


Only if there's blood and gore!


----------



## Doughboy12

NorthernProServ;2029759 said:


> I believe it's getting a aluminum body like the f150.
> 
> I Have not followed that close to know about engines, will be interesting to see what else there is.


Can't wait to hear of the first one missing body panels and them showing up at the recycler's... :laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;2029760 said:


> Only if there's blood and intestines!


IFIFY......Thumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

Showers down near Jim. Moving some what this way.


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;2029759 said:


> I believe it's getting a aluminum body like the f150.
> 
> I Have not followed that close to know about engines, will be interesting to see what else there is.


It will be aluminum for sure.

Rumor is torque on the 6.7 will be over 1000


----------



## ryde307

snowman55;2029558 said:


> Bet he's going to bed? Or no rain?
> 
> Speaking of lunch still looking for a RX contract. I may even spring for Ricks if not smack shack


I left and everyone was hostile then come back and it's a love fest.

I am working on the Rx contract.

I don't know who you are. I think someone told me once but I forgot. Alot of people on here are more conected in the N metro. I am a SW metro guy.

Going to scoreboard in Minnetonka for lunch if anyone is around.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

98% sure I'm going to pull this 9.6 Western off of this 3500 I bought and put on a Boss. Anyone wanna shoot me a reasonable off on this 9.6 Western MVP Plus before I put it on Craigslist? 

It's a '13. I'd really like $4500 +/-. You get everything. Plow, mount, wiring, controller.

I'd be willing to store the Plow so you have time to get a mount / wiring on a truck.


----------



## IDST

LwnmwrMan22;2029703 said:


> Yours??????????


Buddy of mine


----------



## skorum03

Sky is getting darker


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2029766 said:


> It will be aluminum for sure.
> 
> Rumor is torque on the 6.7 will be over 1000


Gonna have to trade mine in lol


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;2029761 said:


> Can't wait to hear of the first one missing body panels and them showing up at the recycler's... :laughing:


Anything worth stealing thieves will steal that's why Chevy/gmc owners don't have to worry. Lol


----------



## cbservicesllc

Has anyone had issues with mail before? The last 2-3 weeks we've had issues at our shop getting mail that has a postmark on it 6-7 earlier, usually stuff comes in same or next day from the postmark. I'm assuming the issue is the carrier, but do I call the postmaster or what?


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2029777 said:


> Has anyone had issues with mail before? The last 2-3 weeks we've had issues at our shop getting mail that has a postmark on it 6-7 earlier, usually stuff comes in same or next day from the postmark. I'm assuming the issue is the carrier, but do I call the postmaster or what?


If it's rogers post office then yes they suck. I won't mail anything any more always email Or fax. Rogers has lost checks contracts and many other important stuff. If I mail my neighbor a letter it takes 5-7 days for him to get it. They just suck


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2029757 said:


> Have always had guys for concrete. Just busting ass on landscaping alone or my friends will come help when they can


So you sub the concrete out not actually do it.


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;2029778 said:


> If it's rogers post office then yes they suck. I won't mail anything any more always email Or fax. Rogers has lost checks contracts and many other important stuff. If I mail my neighbor a letter it takes 5-7 days for him to get it. They just suck


I think that we should test that!


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2029764 said:


> Showers down near Jim. Moving some what this way.


I thought it was going to be all up by Alexandria?


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone know how new m6 blizzard needs to be to work with the western?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sprinkles..


----------



## SnowGuy73

And........ Moderate rain!


----------



## ryde307

To the subbing skid for $75 and them supplying the cage it sounds like a fair deal to me. I still see alot of subbed stuff for the $65-$70 range.

We pay our subs the same way we get paid. Per season or per time. That way we are not babysitting people milking the clock and people get paid for being productive.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2029766 said:


> It will be aluminum for sure.
> 
> Rumor is torque on the 6.7 will be over 1000


Guys down here say they are getting rid of the aluminum all together?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2029793 said:


> Guys down here say they are getting rid of the aluminum all together?


The magic finance person probably told them to


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2029794 said:


> The magic finance person probably told them to


Enough of your **** already. Jesus


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2029796 said:


> Enough of your **** already. Jesus


There's the Jim we all love.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2029798 said:


> There's the Jim we all love.


No. Just tired of him


----------



## IDST

ryde307;2029792 said:


> To the subbing skid for $75 and them supplying the cage it sounds like a fair deal to me. I still see alot of subbed stuff for the $65-$70 range.
> 
> We pay our subs the same way we get paid. Per season or per time. That way we are not babysitting people milking the clock and people get paid for being productive.


I didn't think that was too bad a price either. Considering you don't have that extra $6k to maintain.


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;2029776 said:


> Anything worth stealing thieves will steal that's why Chevy/gmc owners don't have to worry. Lol


Reported for June 2015..."Ford F-Series kept a small lead over Chevy, although GM's combined efforts with the Silverado and GMC Sierra blew their doors off by about 15,000 sales."

Chevy Silverado	51,548
GMC Sierra	18,618
Ford F-Series	55,171
Ram 33,332
Toyota Tundra	9,926
Nissan Titan	1,155


----------



## Doughboy12

Just to follow that up... (June 2015)
Chevy Suburban/Tahoe 9,188
GMC Yukon	5,692
Cadillac Escalade	2,514
Ford Expedition	4,032
Lincoln Navigator	999


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;2029801 said:


> Reported for June 2015..."Ford F-Series kept a small lead over Chevy, although GM's combined efforts with the Silverado and GMC Sierra blew their doors off by about 15,000 sales."
> 
> Chevy Silverado	51,548
> GMC Sierra	18,618
> Ford F-Series	55,171
> Ram 33,332
> Toyota Tundra	9,926
> Nissan Titan	1,155


So it's two against one. How much more of a handicap do you gm guys want.


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;2029803 said:


> So it's two against one. How much more of a handicap do you gm guys want.


You keep telling me they are the same truck...:waving:

This one is kinda funny...(June 2015) And YES that is a seven.

Jeep Wrangler	19,159
Toyota FJ Cruiser	7
Toyota 4Runner	8,208
Toyota Land Cruiser	158
Nissan Xterra	4,437


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;2029784 said:


> I think that we should test that!


Sure. You come work for me. I'll start a lawn/landscape division you'll run. Ill mail your paycheck sand see how fast you get it. Lol


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;2029805 said:


> Sure. You come work for me. I'll start a lawn/landscape division you'll run. Ill mail your paycheck sand see how fast you get it. Lol


Left out again...:crying:

Is it my truck or plow???


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;2029804 said:


> You keep telling me they are the same truck...:waving:
> 
> This one is kinda funny...(June 2015) And YES that is a seven.
> 
> Jeep Wrangler	19,159
> Toyota FJ Cruiser	7
> Toyota 4Runner	8,208
> Toyota Land Cruiser	158
> Nissan Xterra	4,437


I stick with the fact they will all do the same job some are just better than others


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;2029806 said:


> Left out again...:crying:
> 
> Is it my truck or plow???


Well wen you get laid off from the low gas prices call me


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2029799 said:


> No. Just tired of him


Just a crabby sob, everyone in hear can have fun and joke around but you.


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;2029807 said:


> I stick with the fact they will all do the same job some are just better than others


I want this one next...Mercedes.
Now I just need to find a plow mount...


----------



## qualitycut

Under the 1 blob in st paul where its just pouring out cafe


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2029809 said:


> Just a crabby sob, everyone in hear can have fun and joke around but you.


I was so busy being a smart cafe I missed the whole thing...had to go back a page.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2029783 said:


> So you sub the concrete out not actually do it.


No I have some buddies that do concrete that do it with me


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2029775 said:


> Gonna have to trade mine in lol


If I like the body on it I probably will. I'll be due for a new one by '17


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2029811 said:


> Under the 1 blob in st paul where its just pouring out cafe


I'm done for the day. Gonna go run dogs before the rain. Inspection place that does wacomia is a joke so now I have nothing to do


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2029811 said:


> Under the 1 blob in st paul where its just pouring out cafe


This here now!!!


----------



## ryde307

Ranger620;2029815 said:


> I'm done for the day. Gonna go run dogs before the rain. Inspection place that does wacomia is a joke so now I have nothing to do


If you bring the dogs with to work there are a areas to run them out there. I can bring the pup and meet you after work someday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Rain stopped here now, it's gross feeling out now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;2029820 said:


> Rain stopped here now, it's gross feeling out now.


Must be all that expected dry air....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2029811 said:


> Under the 1 blob in st paul where its just pouring out cafe


Drove through rain from Maplewood to Uni/280 to mow. Just as I turned North on 35W thinking Uni/280 was rained out, road dried up. Turned around, headed back down.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Who reccomended class a leasing?

Anyone use them?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2029823 said:


> Who reccomended class a leasing?
> 
> Anyone use them?


I did, and my buddy used them. Excellent experience he said when he did it 5 years ago.


----------



## ryde307

Anyone have an extra salter or 2 forsale?


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2029825 said:


> Anyone have an extra salter or 2 forsale?


What kind? Buddy might have a snowex


----------



## Drakeslayer

ryde307;2029825 said:


> Anyone have an extra salter or 2 forsale?


Hydro Swenson Tailgate Replacement. Give you a smoking deal!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2029824 said:


> I did, and my buddy used them. Excellent experience he said when he did it 5 years ago.


Perfect!

Thanks.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2029829 said:


> Perfect!
> 
> Thanks.


You getting a driving job?


----------



## Ranger620

ryde307;2029819 said:


> If you bring the dogs with to work there are a areas to run them out there. I can bring the pup and meet you after work someday.


Done out there till the plumber and electricians are done. Maybe next week.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2029834 said:


> You getting a driving job?


It is a possibility, but having a class a is just one more tool for the toolbox for now.


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;2029827 said:


> What kind? Buddy might have a snowex





Drakeslayer;2029828 said:


> Hydro Swenson Tailgate Replacement. Give you a smoking deal!


Looking for an electric V box. Not interested in a Snowex. Had numerous issues with previous ones. But thanks.

Drake not exactly what I am looking for but PM me a price. We run Swenson electrics right now.


----------



## Camden

ryde307;2029825 said:


> Anyone have an extra salter or 2 forsale?


Auction Masters has a Western Tornado on their site right now. Last time I looked it was under $2k. My 2yd Buyers spreader works great otherwise I'd be in the market as well.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Confirmed by Class A Leasing, you have to retake everything and start all over effective May of this year.....

Son of a...................


----------



## SnowGuy73

Moderate rain again.


----------



## ryde307

Camden;2029842 said:


> Auction Masters has a Western Tornado on their site right now. Last time I looked it was under $2k. My 2yd Buyers spreader works great otherwise I'd be in the market as well.


Thanks I am high bid or was at least.
We have the buyers also and it has been great. Will be buying more just figured if someone has something similar they were looking to get rid of I would try here first.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2029809 said:


> Just a crabby sob, everyone in hear can have fun and joke around but you.


My perception of you is I never what is joking and what's not. Like a imature high schooler. You also repeatedly say you enjoy taking jabs at me. Why? Is your self asteam that low? Go find some other sucker to raise it as I'm done with your antics. Why should I have to either try to figure out what the hell your saying or doing? And if you want to go talk to the finance people I dealt with and if you find any info different than what I said on here I'll buy you and your buddies rounds for life. And when you realize I am speaking the truth, you can make my payments for a year on all the cafe I bought? Either way the amount is the same from the sounds of it. If you don't want that bet then so be it. You already are proud you drove another member away. You can tout to everyone you drove me away too. I don't really care


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2029843 said:


> Confirmed by Class A Leasing, you have to retake everything and start all over effective May of this year.....
> 
> Son of a *****!...................


Thays cafeing stupid


----------



## jimslawnsnow

ryde307;2029845 said:


> Thanks I am high bid or was at least.
> We have the buyers also and it has been great. Will be buying more just figured if someone has something similar they were looking to get rid of I would try here first.


I'm looking too, but won't bid against most plowsite members if I know they are bidding.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2029847 said:


> My perception of you is I never what is joking and what's not. Like a imature high schooler. You also repeatedly say you enjoy taking jabs at me. Why? Is your self asteam that low? Go find some other sucker to raise it as I'm done with your antics. Why should I have to either try to figure out what the hell your saying or doing? And if you want to go talk to the finance people I dealt with and if you find any info different than what I said on here I'll buy you and your buddies rounds for life. And when you realize I am speaking the truth, you can make my payments for a year on all the cafe I bought? Either way the amount is the same from the sounds of it. If you don't want that bet then so be it. You already are proud you drove another member away. You can tout to everyone you drove me away too. I don't really care


Are you being serious right now? I joke around with a lot of people on here im not trying ti be mean, i thought we were adults and could take jokes. Didn't know i hurt your feelings. Yea i may give you a litte more crap but its hard nott to when you flip a shut **** everytime someone says something to you.

And for the finance part there are a couple people on here that already told you ford has 0 percent so there is no bet to make.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2029839 said:


> It is a possibility, but having a class a is just one more tool for the toolbox for now.


Over the road or local?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2029850 said:


> Are you being serious right now? I joke around with a lot of people on here im not trying ti be mean, i thought we were adults and could take jokes. Didn't know i hurt your feelings. Yea i may give you a litte more crap but its hard nott to when you flip a shut **** everytime someone says something to you.


Mainly you and tk. Whatever man. I'm done


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2029777 said:


> Has anyone had issues with mail before? The last 2-3 weeks we've had issues at our shop getting mail that has a postmark on it 6-7 earlier, usually stuff comes in same or next day from the postmark. I'm assuming the issue is the carrier, but do I call the postmaster or what?


I have at home. Some days get none next get a ton of it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2029848 said:


> Thays cafeing stupid


Agreed..........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hey, cb, snowguy, ryde, snowman, green grass, camden, polaris ,city guy,drake slayer,ranger,I know I'm forgetting have I flipped out on you? Most likely not


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Fwiw, just because Ford has zero percent doesn't mean you get it at every dealership.

I've gotten zero percent at one dealership and not another. Same thing with any interest rate. Finance guy is there to make money for the dealership.


----------



## Mike_PS

maybe some need to either place one another on ignore or not respond to each other (at least for awhile)...not everyone enjoys some of the antics, jokes, etc. that some/most have in here. I've asked plenty of times before to try to keep in n topic (at least networking and weather related) and we've been pretty lenient and accepting of the variety of discussions you all have. some things, however, maybe shouldn't (don't need to be) discussed.

either way, just figured I should pop in real quick (I'm sure a few will still try to stone me again ) and post a little reminder 

have a good one


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2029851 said:


> Over the road or local?


Local, and a lot of municipalities are starting to want class A now too.

Not that the fact of having all required knowledge and licensing has helped me in the past.......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2029856 said:


> Fwiw, just because Ford has zero percent doesn't mean you get it at every dealership.
> 
> I've gotten zero percent at one dealership and not another. Same thing with any interest rate. Finance guy is there to make money for the dealership.


Hmmm, careful you'll get called a liar. Am I joking? Serious or mad?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2029855 said:


> Hey, cb, snowguy, ryde, snowman, green grass, camden, polaris ,city guy,drake slayer,ranger,I know I'm forgetting have I flipped out on you? Most likely not


You and your wife. Both here and in person!

:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2029856 said:


> Fwiw, just because Ford has zero percent doesn't mean you get it at every dealership.
> 
> I've gotten zero percent at one dealership and not another. Same thing with any interest rate. Finance guy is there to make money for the dealership.


Its through ford credit though so any dealer you can get it if you buya ford. Not a bank


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2029859 said:


> Hmmm, careful you'll get called a liar. Am I joking? Serious or mad?


Your joking...


----------



## qualitycut

Well im sorry for giving you a hard time jim. I will just be serious from now on.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2029862 said:


> Its through ford credit though so any dealer you can get it if you buya ford. Not a bank


I would be it has to to with the underwriters you get. Kinda like nws with their night shift some are more willing than others


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2029866 said:


> I would be it has to to with the underwriters you get. Kinda like nws with their night shift some are more willing than others


They run your score and comes back tier 1 tier 2 ect and that gives your eligible programs.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2029862 said:


> Its through ford credit though so any dealer you can get it if you buya ford. Not a bank


Quality, seriously, no. You can't. You really don't know what you're talking about on this subject. One finance department will give it to you, another won't. Why? Becuase the dealership makes the extra 2.9% if they can get it out of you.

It's no different than a finance guy saying the best rate he can get is 5.9%, but then he calls the same bank in the morning and they say they will do it for 3.9% or whatever.

When I bought this Toro last month, Sheffield wanted 9.9% interest. I asked the guy why, since I have other equipment at zero percent. He said "you do?". I said yes, he re-entered the info and then said I can buy whatever I want at zero percent for 42 months.

Whether computer errors or human errors, or whatever else, you don't automatically get 0% every where you go, brand specific.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;2029866 said:


> I would be it has to to with the underwriters you get. Kinda like nws with their night shift some are more willing than others


This is exactly right.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2029868 said:


> Quality, seriously, no. You can't. You really don't know what you're talking about on this subject. One finance department will give it to you, another won't. Why? Becuase the dealership makes the extra 2.9% if they can get it out of you.
> 
> It's no different than a finance guy saying the best rate he can get is 5.9%, but then he calls the same bank in the morning and they say they will do it for 3.9% or whatever.
> 
> When I bought this Toro last month, Sheffield wanted 9.9% interest. I asked the guy why, since I have other equipment at zero percent. He said "you do?". I said yes, he re-entered the info and then said I can buy whatever I want at zero percent for 42 months.


Well i guess i have never had to deal with a dealer trying ti screw me over then. If everything is entered correctly you should.


----------



## skorum03

Standing water everywhere in river falls. Been pouring for half an hour.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2029868 said:


> Quality, seriously, no. You can't. You really don't know what you're talking about on this subject. One finance department will give it to you, another won't. Why? Becuase the dealership makes the extra 2.9% if they can get it out of you.
> 
> It's no different than a finance guy saying the best rate he can get is 5.9%, but then he calls the same bank in the morning and they say they will do it for 3.9% or whatever.
> 
> When I bought this Toro last month, Sheffield wanted 9.9% interest. I asked the guy why, since I have other equipment at zero percent. He said "you do?". I said yes, he re-entered the info and then said I can buy whatever I want at zero percent for 42 months.
> 
> Whether computer errors or human errors, or whatever else, you don't automatically get 0% every where you go, brand specific.


Or you got a different underwriter the second time


----------



## SSS Inc.

Fwiw .....O.A.C.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2029869 said:


> This is exactly right.


You type faster lol


----------



## Ranger620

I'm going into cabelas to see if I can get a new gun or two


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2029875 said:


> I'm going into cabelas to see if I can get a new gun or two


I might also with those surprise checks i got today, need a hunting rifle.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2029873 said:


> Fwiw .....O.A.C.


Right. A 621 means more to one person than another.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2029868 said:


> Quality, seriously, no. You can't. You really don't know what you're talking about on this subject. One finance department will give it to you, another won't. Why? Becuase the dealership makes the extra 2.9% if they can get it out of you.
> 
> It's no different than a finance guy saying the best rate he can get is 5.9%, but then he calls the same bank in the morning and they say they will do it for 3.9% or whatever.
> 
> When I bought this Toro last month, Sheffield wanted 9.9% interest. I asked the guy why, since I have other equipment at zero percent. He said "you do?". I said yes, he re-entered the info and then said I can buy whatever I want at zero percent for 42 months.
> 
> Whether computer errors or human errors, or whatever else, you don't automatically get 0% every where you go, brand specific.


This simular to my situation, then add the upfits and it was a mess. Some goes back to the finance person entering to the finance underwriters


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2029877 said:


> Right. A 621 means more to one person than another.


Better get that score up!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;2029873 said:


> Fwiw .....O.A.C.


So why did I have 3 ford dealer I dealt with get different results? One said we didn't qualify for 0%. Another was at 7.4% and the last got 0%. So what does OAC really mean? A safety net so dealer can cafe you over? Not being a Richard, Richard, just confused with the process


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2029878 said:


> This simular to my situation, then add the upfits and it was a mess. Some goes back to the finance person entering to the finance underwriters


I get adding all those upfits its hard to get 0 percent or even a good rate sometimes.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;2029875 said:


> I'm going into cabelas to see if I can get a new gun or two


I spent 10 hours there yesterday


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I think qualitycut doesn't have to deal with some of this finance BS because of his dad


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2029881 said:


> So why did I have 3 ford dealer I dealt with get different results? One said we didn't qualify for 0%. Another was at 7.4% and the last got 0%. So what does OAC really mean? A safety net so dealer can cafe you over? Not being a Richard, Richard, just confused with the process


The dealer submits credit app and a underwritter looks it over and decides what yiu qualify for. It should be the same but i guess sometimes people think different things when looking at the report. Thats whatningot out of ranger and lwmrs posts


----------



## Camden

Michael J. Donovan;2029857 said:


> maybe some need to either place one another on ignore or not respond to each other (at least for awhile)...not everyone enjoys some of the antics, jokes, etc. that some/most have in here. I've asked plenty of times before to try to keep in n topic (at least networking and weather related) and we've been pretty lenient and accepting of the variety of discussions you all have. some things, however, maybe shouldn't (don't need to be) discussed.
> 
> either way, just figured I should pop in real quick (I'm sure a few will still try to stone me again ) and post a little reminder
> 
> have a good one


I jinxed us, Mike. The other day I commented about how we all seem to get along for the most part and since then there's been a bunch of bickering.

Things will settle down again, just give it a little time.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2029884 said:


> I think qualitycut doesn't have to deal with some of this finance BS because of his dad


Right, i dont even knkw what financing in going with, i have a couple options and the finance lady was going to let me know whats my best route.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2029887 said:


> I jinxed us, Mike. The other day I commented about how we all seem to get along for the most part and since then there's been a bunch of bickering.
> 
> Things will settle down again, just give it a little time.


Its all the rain and the end of season we are all getting a little batcafe crazy i think


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;2029887 said:


> I jinxed us, Mike. The other day I commented about how we all seem to get along for the most part and since then there's been a bunch of bickering.
> 
> Things will settle down again, just give it a little time.


Thanks alot. See if I plow your towers! Hahahahaha


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2029885 said:


> The dealer submits credit app and a underwritter looks it over and decides what yiu qualify for. It should be the same but i guess sometimes people think different things when looking at the report. Thats whatningot out of ranger and lwmrs posts


They aren't looking to screw anyone over, just doing their job. Just like the sales guy, like the parts guy, like the service underwriter. All looking to get another .9% out of you.

Lifetime warranties are priced different from dealer to dealer. They can adjust the price in the finance office.

Why? Because if the finance guy can get $3500 instead of $3000, that's $500 more toward him hitting his bonus.

Maybe when Jim got the 0%, general manager said do whatever you need to, to get this sale.

When I bought my 2008 3500 dump, it listed at $55,000 for a crew cab, diesel, 9' dump. I offered $32,000. The general manager came in and said it was my lucky day, they needed the truck off the lot and they weren't going to try to deal.

You're lucky. You have an in. Not everyone does. Even if we all had the same in, I guarantee someone is going to be treated different.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2029887 said:


> I jinxed us, Mike. The other day I commented about how we all seem to get along for the most part and since then there's been a bunch of bickering.
> 
> Things will settle down again, just give it a little time.


I suppose we need to calm down. The hits will start coming fast and furious now that plowing season is here. They don't need our post count now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Supposedly rain tonight and before 11:00 tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Everything is completely soaked again here.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2029891 said:


> They aren't looking to screw anyone over, just doing their job. Just like the sales guy, like the parts guy, like the service underwriter. All looking to get another .9% out of you.
> 
> Lifetime warranties are priced different from dealer to dealer. They can adjust the price in the finance office.
> 
> Why? Because if the finance guy can get $3500 instead of $3000, that's $500 more toward him hitting his bonus.
> 
> Maybe when Jim got the 0%, general manager said do whatever you need to, to get this sale.
> 
> When I bought my 2008 3500 dump, it listed at $55,000 for a crew cab, diesel, 9' dump. I offered $32,000. The general manager came in and said it was my lucky day, they needed the truck off the lot and they weren't going to try to deal.
> 
> You're lucky. You have an in. Not everyone does. Even if we all had the same in, I guarantee someone is going to be treated different.


So the finance person at the dealer has the last say in the finance rate the bank offers?


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2029877 said:


> Right. A 621 means more to one person than another.


That is just ONE part of the finance game...
Income to debt ratio is as big or bigger deal to some.


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;2029896 said:


> So the finance person at the dealer has the last say in the finance rate the bank offers?


Yes in a nut shell. But it's not what the bank offers it's what the dealer is offering.

He is selling your loan and trying to get the most for the dealer and him. Bank one offers 4.9%, bank 2 offers 8.9%, and bank 3 offers 2.9%. He's going to come back to the customer and say 3.9% or 4.9% and goes with bank 3. If he's really greedy and he has 2 banks at 2.9% he might call both and try to talk them down to 2.5% to get the loan and still charge the consumer 4.9%.

He's a salesman. He's selling the buyer that this is the best he could do and he's selling the bank they need to get a better rate. The dealer takes the difference.

I really don't know how you live in a auto dealer family and you haven't learned the in's and out's of it. My dad was a service manager and every night during dinner was a story about this or that. When I swept the floors and cleaned cars the car managers taught me alot on the sales side also. Finance can make more on a vehicle then the sales if they are good at it.


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2029855 said:


> Hey, cb, snowguy, ryde, snowman, green grass, camden, polaris ,city guy,drake slayer,ranger,I know I'm forgetting have I flipped out on you? Most likely not


Um...I guess I was left off the list for a reason...you didn't want me to answer.
Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

Michael J. Donovan;2029857 said:


> maybe some need to either place one another on ignore or not respond to each other (at least for awhile)...not everyone enjoys some of the antics, jokes, etc. that some/most have in here. I've asked plenty of times before to try to keep in n topic (at least networking and weather related) and we've been pretty lenient and accepting of the variety of discussions you all have. some things, however, maybe shouldn't (don't need to be) discussed.
> 
> either way, just figured I should pop in real quick (I'm sure a few will still try to stone me again ) and post a little reminder
> 
> have a good one


Geez I go sit on the beach for a few hours and the cops get called?


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2029870 said:


> Well i guess i have never had to deal with a dealer trying ti screw me over then. If everything is entered correctly you should.


Could be your connections... Not trying to be a jerk, juat saying... If I were you I'd work that angle as long as possible Thumbs Up


----------



## Doughboy12

djagusch;2029898 said:


> Yes in a nut shell. But it's not what the bank offers it's what the dealer is offering.
> 
> He is selling your loan and trying to get the most for the dealer and him. Bank one offers 4.9%, bank 2 offers 8.9%, and bank 3 offers 2.9%. He's going to come back to the customer and say 3.9% or 4.9% and goes with bank 3. If he's really greedy and he has 2 banks at 2.9% he might call both and try to talk them down to 2.5% to get the loan and still charge the consumer 4.9%.
> 
> He's a salesman. He's selling the buyer that this is the best he could do and he's selling the bank they need to get a better rate. The dealer takes the difference.
> 
> I really don't know how you live in a auto dealer family and you haven't learned the in's and out's of it. My dad was a service manager and every night during dinner was a story about this or that. When I swept the floors and cleaned cars the car managers taught me alot on the sales side also. Finance can make more on a vehicle then the sales if they are good at it.


I thought we were talking about FORD credit???


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2029881 said:


> So why did I have 3 ford dealer I dealt with get different results? One said we didn't qualify for 0%. Another was at 7.4% and the last got 0%. So what does OAC really mean? A safety net so dealer can cafe you over? Not being a Richard, Richard, just confused with the process


Let's be honest... no one gets how they do what they do with the same numbers... on that we can all agree


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;2029898 said:


> Yes in a nut shell. But it's not what the bank offers it's what the dealer is offering.
> 
> He is selling your loan and trying to get the most for the dealer and him. Bank one offers 4.9%, bank 2 offers 8.9%, and bank 3 offers 2.9%. He's going to come back to the customer and say 3.9% or 4.9% and goes with bank 3. If he's really greedy and he has 2 banks at 2.9% he might call both and try to talk them down to 2.5% to get the loan and still charge the consumer 4.9%.
> 
> He's a salesman. He's selling the buyer that this is the best he could do and he's selling the bank they need to get a better rate. The dealer takes the difference.
> 
> I really don't know how you live in a auto dealer family and you haven't learned the in's and out's of it. My dad was a service manager and every night during dinner was a story about this or that. When I swept the floors and cleaned cars the car managers taught me alot on the sales side also. Finance can make more on a vehicle then the sales if they are good at it.


Because personally i have 0 interest in learning about the finance department, i have heard millions of stories about the sales, service and parts departmet. This entire convo got started over ford offering 0 percent which in that case ford still goves a kick back to finance so im not sure why they would raise it from 0 percent ehen the dealers have it all over the cars in the lot. I get if the rate is 1.9 the dealer adds 1-1.5% do make money but im talking the 0 percent that they are advertising all over the place through ford credit


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2029881 said:


> So why did I have 3 ford dealer I dealt with get different results? One said we didn't qualify for 0%. Another was at 7.4% and the last got 0%. So what does OAC really mean?


Did you give all three dealers the same EXACT information?

O = On
A = Approved
C = Credit


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I guess i dont have a magical finance person, or whatever was said. Oh cafe, that's a passive aggressive comment


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;2029898 said:


> Yes in a nut shell. But it's not what the bank offers it's what the dealer is offering.
> 
> He is selling your loan and trying to get the most for the dealer and him. Bank one offers 4.9%, bank 2 offers 8.9%, and bank 3 offers 2.9%. He's going to come back to the customer and say 3.9% or 4.9% and goes with bank 3. If he's really greedy and he has 2 banks at 2.9% he might call both and try to talk them down to 2.5% to get the loan and still charge the consumer 4.9%.
> 
> He's a salesman. He's selling the buyer that this is the best he could do and he's selling the bank they need to get a better rate. The dealer takes the difference.
> 
> I really don't know how you live in a auto dealer family and you haven't learned the in's and out's of it. My dad was a service manager and every night during dinner was a story about this or that. When I swept the floors and cleaned cars the car managers taught me alot on the sales side also. Finance can make more on a vehicle then the sales if they are good at it.


I knew djaug was good for something. 

Just like when I do work at the dealers, it gets billed against parts. Parts dept is what keeps a dealer afloat.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2029887 said:


> I jinxed us, Mike. The other day I commented about how we all seem to get along for the most part and since then there's been a bunch of bickering.
> 
> Things will settle down again, just give it a little time.


Till it doesn't snow this winter and we're all cafe holes! :laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

I know in my case they add a half percent for employees if its not 0 percent


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2029908 said:


> I knew djaug was good for something.
> 
> Just like when I do work at the dealers, it gets billed against parts. Parts dept is what keeps a dealer afloat.


Yea when you are servicing dodge dealers.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2029896 said:


> So the finance person at the dealer has the last say in the finance rate the bank offers?


More so it matters how good they are at their job...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2029906 said:


> Did you give all three dealers the same EXACT information?
> 
> O = On
> A = Approved
> C = Credit


Yes.

And I know OAC means or what most people think it means. It would be interesting to know how many actually get the 0% they advertise


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2029823 said:


> Who reccomended class a leasing?
> 
> Anyone use them?


I did and I did.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2029839 said:


> It is a possibility, but having a class a is just one more tool for the toolbox for now.


Good for city jobs especially if you have tanker.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2029843 said:


> Confirmed by Class A Leasing, you have to retake everything and start all over effective May of this year.....
> 
> Son of a...................


That sucks.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2029916 said:


> Good for city jobs especially if you have tanker.


Already have tanker, hasn't helped.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2029917 said:


> That sucks.


Tell me about it....


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2029914 said:


> Yes.
> 
> And I know OAC means or what most people think it means. It would be interesting to know how many actually get the 0% they advertise


Then why did you ask........cafe.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

jimslawnsnow;2029881 said:


> So why did I have 3 ford dealer I dealt with get different results? One said we didn't qualify for 0%. Another was at 7.4% and the last got 0%. So what does OAC really mean? A safety net so dealer can cafe you over? Not being a Richard, Richard, just confused with the process





Doughboy12;2029920 said:


> Then why did you ask........cafe.


quality... ugh I mean dough, it wasn't a real question. read the red


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2029704 said:


> Novak is going to be right. Dry weather.


Really..........


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2029918 said:


> Already have tanker, hasn't helped.


Keep trying. It will happen. League of mn cities site.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2029923 said:


> quality... ugh I mean dough, it wasn't a real question. read the red


Now who's taking jabs, my feelings are hurt


----------



## unit28

Bill1090;2029735 said:


> Couple companies pulling compressors around today.


You didn't get the memo?

Better check your metgen for octsnow.....5th-6th


----------



## Camden

You guys better find a new topic or we're going to get another visit from the big boss.

Just sayin'


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2029926 said:


> Keep trying. It will happen. League of mn cities site.


Oh, I'm on there once a week.


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;2029929 said:


> You didn't get the memo?
> 
> Better check your metgen for octsnow.....5th-6th


Bring it!...


----------



## TKLAWN

Think I saw SSS Sr. In Waconia today.

Btw all the negativity in this town sucks!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;2029930 said:


> You guys better find a new topic or we're going to get another visit from the big boss.
> 
> Just sayin'


I'm "networking" with Cityguy and talking "weather" with Unit. Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2029931 said:


> Oh, I'm on there once a week.


It seems like most people i know that get hired started out as seasonal help.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;2029934 said:


> Think I saw SSS Sr. In Waconia today.
> 
> Btw all the negativity in this town sucks!


Ooooooooooo Delicious!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;2029930 said:


> You guys better find a new topic or we're going to get another visit from the big boss.
> 
> Just sayin'


we will be fine with filters on our mouths


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2029937 said:


> It seems like most people i know that get hired started out as seasonal help.


I hear the same, until you out work them.

That doesn't help.  :waving:  :crying:


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2029929 said:


> You didn't get the memo?
> 
> Better check your metgen for octsnow.....5th-6th


Seiously? Then it will probably be backnon the high 70s for a month


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2029940 said:


> I hear the same, until you out work them.
> 
> That doesn't help.  :waving:  :crying:


Cant be out working the full timers, a few years back i woukf do stage hand stuff at the fair for concerts and i grabbed a folding table off a truck by myself and everyone started yelling at me. Thats a 2 person job!


----------



## Bill1090

unit28;2029929 said:


> You didn't get the memo?
> 
> Better check your metgen for octsnow.....5th-6th


Hope not. I still haven't bought a new plow mount yet.

Speaking of which.... I will never own another GM again! It's a lot of work to try to get the bumper off!


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2029944 said:


> Hope not. I still haven't bought a new plow mount yet.
> 
> Speaking of which.... I will never own another GM again! It's a lot of work to try to get the bumper off!


Thats so when people are pulling them out they dont rip off.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2029944 said:


> Hope not. I still haven't bought a new plow mount yet.
> 
> Speaking of which.... I will never own another GM again! It's a lot of work to try to get the bumper off!


I thought you had a furd?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2029943 said:


> Cant be out working the full timers, a few years back i woukf do stage hand stuff at the fair for concerts and i grabbed a folding table off a truck by myself and everyone started yelling at me. Thats a 2 person job!


Haha.

Sounds about right.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2029938 said:


> Ooooooooooo Delicious!


Hahaha Thumbs Up


----------



## Bill1090

Bought a new toy today. I might end up returning it though. I love the Dead On for some stupid reason.


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2029946 said:


> I thought you had a furd?


Trying to get the mount off my Chevy so I can trade it for a new mount.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2029916 said:


> Good for city jobs especially if you have tanker.


I have tanker, class a, air brake, motorcycle, snowmobile safety, gun safety. Still didn't get me the city job


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2029945 said:


> Thats so when people are pulling them out they dont rip off.


That thing would go anywhere!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got a guy coming to buy my '06 diesel and a Plow tomorrow. Hopefully he doesn't have questions about financing.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Wow, my 8 year old had a big black spider crawling on her. She was sitting next to me as I do some computer work. I saw something out of the corner of my eye. I squished it, and didn't die, I had to squish it again. Gross!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2029953 said:


> Got a guy coming to buy my '06 diesel and a Plow tomorrow. Hopefully he doesn't have questions about financing.


If he has seen this thread he won't. If he does direct him this way


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2029951 said:


> I have tanker, class a, air brake, motorcycle, snowmobile safety, gun safety. Still didn't get me the city job


You need to have a "I <3 Obama" bumper sticker to get a city job!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2029950 said:


> Trying to get the mount off my Chevy so I can trade it for a new mount.


I missed or forgot you have a chevy


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;2029934 said:


> Think I saw SSS Sr. In Waconia today.
> 
> Btw all the negativity in this town sucks!


Hmmm... Not sure if Sr. was out that way today. What and where did this occur?


----------



## Camden

SnowGuy73;2029936 said:


> I'm "networking" with Cityguy and talking "weather" with Unit. Thumbs Up


You are the poster child for keeping things on topic around here Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2029951 said:


> I have tanker, class a, air brake, motorcycle, snowmobile safety, gun safety. Still didn't get me the city job


It's being self employed... Because self employed people "aren't team players, can't follow direction, and think they know everything" (insert Matt Foley motivational speaker)... I see it all the time with candidates for the FD that the CITY interviews...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2029936 said:


> I'm "networking" with Cityguy and talking "weather" with Unit. Thumbs Up


Hahahahaa.....


----------



## Polarismalibu

Mmmm look what I found wonder how close it accurate it is


----------



## unit28

Lot's can change between now and then
But if there's precipitation on the nose of the front( that may come through).....we'll see some flakes


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2029966 said:


> Mmmm look what I found wonder how close it accurate it is


the grill is ugly and the side view look like a 15 chevy


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;2029958 said:


> Hmmm... Not sure if Sr. was out that way today. What and where did this occur?


Brown dump truck Hwy 284 headed South. I waived, but if course the Richard didn't wave back.


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;2029966 said:


> Mmmm look what I found wonder how close it accurate it is


I truly hope not. That thing is UGLY!!


----------



## unit28

Polarismalibu;2029966 said:


> Mmmm look what I found wonder how close it accurate it is


Has C badge.......cummings?


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone have one or heard anything on those Gatormade lawn trailers?


----------



## Bill1090

unit28;2029968 said:


> Lot's can change between now and then
> But if there's precipitation on the nose of the front( that may come through).....we'll see some flakes


We don't count flakes, we only count inches!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2029975 said:


> We don't count flakes, we only count inches!


that easily could be taken out of context


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2029977 said:


> that easily could be taken out of context


Yea i had something but we already had our visit for the day.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2029951 said:


> I have tanker, class a, air brake, motorcycle, snowmobile safety, gun safety. Still didn't get me the city job


Yup....

Tree inspector, pesticide applicator, play ground inspector......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;2029961 said:


> You are the poster child for keeping things on topic around here Thumbs Up


I know!

Haha.


----------



## unit28

[QUOTE =Bill1090;2029975]We don't count flakes, we only count inches![/QUOTE]

about 1/4 inch

worth of flakes.......


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2029978 said:


> Yea i had something but we already had our visit for the day.


I set you guys up perfectly!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2029966 said:


> Mmmm look what I found wonder how close it accurate it is


Too much chrome.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;2029979 said:


> Yup....
> 
> Tree inspector, pesticide applicator, play ground inspector......


Nims, highway safety and lane closure cert....


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;2029983 said:


> Too much chrome.


Guessing it come with cowboy boots and rhinestone jeans?

Just a guess.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;2029984 said:


> Nims, highway safety and lane closure cert....


Maybe show up in a Miata.

Just saying...


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2029945 said:


> thats so when people are pulling me out they dont rip off.


ifify....


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;2029985 said:


> Guessing it come with cowboy boots and rhinestone jeans?
> 
> Just a guess.


Or a sombrero rather than cowboy hat and curb feelers and a lowering kit.


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;2029972 said:


> I truly hope not. That thing is UGLY!!


No doubt. Looks like a Dodge with lipstick.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2029972 said:


> I truly hope not. That thing is UGLY!!


Im going to guess it will look plenty different.


----------



## Doughboy12

Julie just said some parts of Iowa received 8" of rain today....and it's headed this way. 
Novak wins.....or not.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2029994 said:


> Julie just said some parts of Iowa received 8" of rain today....and it's headed this way.
> Novak wins.....or not.


Cafe that......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2029979 said:


> Yup....
> 
> Tree inspector, pesticide applicator, play ground inspector......


This really no secret to city/county or state work. It's not what you know, it's who you know


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2029995 said:


> Cafe that......


Two things I learned to NEVER do in here. 
1. Lie about the weather. 
2. See rule one when it comes to snow totals.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2029983 said:


> Too much chrome.


Yes indeed. That is another complaint I have with ram and Chrysler vehicles


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2029931 said:


> Oh, I'm on there once a week.


There is another one for gov't employees I will pm you when I get time tomorrow. Have to get it off work computer.


----------



## snowman55

Especially since it's chromed plastic..


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2029933 said:


> Bring it!...


This.......


----------



## Green Grass

snowman55;2030011 said:


> Especially since it's chromed plastic..


Nothing but the finest


----------



## qualitycut

Went to the grocery store and spent 100 on food got home and decided i didnt want to cook. Chinease it is. Such a putz sometimes.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2029998 said:


> This really no secret to city/county or state work. It's not what you know, it's who you know


Not 100% true. I knew no one at the county but had expierence.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2030027 said:


> Not 100% true. I knew no one at the county but had expierence.


But getting in somewhere for the first time.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;2030029 said:


> But getting in somewhere for the first time.


Not true either. We just hired a guy that was a trucker no experience knew no one.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2029998 said:


> This really no secret to city/county or state work. It's not what you know, it's who you know


True that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2030009 said:


> There is another one for gov't employees I will pm you when I get time tomorrow. Have to get it off work computer.


Copy that.

Or text me, I think you have my number.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2030039 said:


> Copy that.
> 
> Or text me, I think you have my number.


I dont. Will PM you the site When I get to a county computer and can get to me county email


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2030042 said:


> I dont. Will PM you the site When I get to a county computer and can get to me county email


Ok. Thanks.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;2029994 said:


> Julie just said some parts of Iowa received 8" of rain today....and it's headed this way.
> Novak wins.....or not.


The models would indicate an inch or so possible. I'm not sure how Novak has a chance of winning. ......It rained on me Yesterday, It rained on me Today, It might even rain Tomorrow. Not too dry if you ask me.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2030046 said:


> The models would indicate an inch or so possible. I'm not sure how Novak has a chance of winning. ......It rained on me Yesterday, It rained on me Today, It might even rain Tomorrow. Not too dry if you ask me.


Sorry.....that was sarcasm.


----------



## snowman55

Not just exp or who you know. I have qualifications to do any county/ city job and I know some people.

People I know at county have laughed and said my resume would not get me an interview for the same reason that if I did get an interview it would be over in 30 seconds. 

As was said earlier. Some people are not cut out for it and the good old boys don't want the boat rocked.I would never fit a government organization.


----------



## snowman55

Doughboy12;2030047 said:


> Sorry.....that was sarcasm.


Can tell MJ was here, apologies galore


----------



## Green Grass

snowman55;2030049 said:


> Not just exp or who you know. I have qualifications to do any county/ city job and I know some people.
> 
> People I know at county have laughed and said my resume would not get me an interview for the same reason that if I did get an interview it would be over in 30 seconds.
> 
> As was said earlier. Some people are not cut out for it and the good old boys don't want the boat rocked.I would never fit a government organization.


You wouldn't get a interview because you would want them to be efficient.


----------



## CityGuy

Drizzling here again.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2030042 said:


> I dont. Will PM you the site When I get to a county computer and can get to me county email


Hopefully not on county time


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2030057 said:


> Hopefully not on county time


Stop being a bully.


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;2030059 said:


> Stop being a bully.


He is turning into Jim


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2030055 said:


> Drizzling here again.


Been raining here for hours.


----------



## unit28

Green Grass;2030054 said:


> You wouldn't get a interview because you would want them to be efficient.


That's what happened to me......pretty much

Had lunch with vip's at artecca
and Mickmans
And another one by olive garden

Same excuse everytime....over qualified


----------



## mnlefty

SnowGuy73;2030039 said:


> Copy that.
> 
> Or text me, I think you have my number.


If you can swing it, you may just have to bite the bullet and go seasonal somewhere to get the "in". With the qualifications you have, assuming you can fit/blend in with the crew, you would at likely skip towards the front of the line.

When I did that one summer in EP it was with streets... good group of guys. After 2 seasonals went ft while I was there I was basically told if I went and got my class A I would be the next guy hired, even though there were a couple more seasonals with a couple seasons under their belt "waiting". I didn't want to go ft streets though, I wanted parks. Even though they're in the same shop and work close together I couldn't land one of 2 openings at the time cause parks had their guys. If I had gone back the next year I know I'd be in by now but it's dang hard to work for $11 bucks an hour not knowing exactly when it's gonna pay off.


----------



## Ranger620

Ended up with a savage trophy hunter in 308 with nicon 3x9 scope. Bolt action


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2030059 said:


> Stop being a bully.


Thats why i had the smiley face so he knew i was kidding


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnlefty;2030067 said:


> If you can swing it, you may just have to bite the bullet and go seasonal somewhere to get the "in". With the qualifications you have, assuming you can fit/blend in with the crew, you would at likely skip towards the front of the line.
> 
> When I did that one summer in EP it was with streets... good group of guys. After 2 seasonals went ft while I was there I was basically told if I went and got my class A I would be the next guy hired, even though there were a couple more seasonals with a couple seasons under their belt "waiting". I didn't want to go ft streets though, I wanted parks. Even though they're in the same shop and work close together I couldn't land one of 2 openings at the time cause parks had their guys. If I had gone back the next year I know I'd be in by now but it's dang hard to work for $11 bucks an hour not knowing exactly when it's gonna pay off.


Ya, I hear you. I have a few war stories of my own but I'd rather not air them here. If you know What I mean.

Did you apply at Bloomington this past spring or are you done with that?


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;2030071 said:


> Ended up with a savage trophy hunter in 308 with nicon 3x9 scope. Bolt action


Nice!!....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hourly shows rain now through 16:00tomorrow.


----------



## mnlefty

SnowGuy73;2030073 said:


> Ya, I hear you. I have a few war stories of my own but I'd rather not air them here. If you know What I mean.
> 
> Did you apply at Bloomington this past spring or are you done with that?


I've pretty well shut it down on the city stuff... after the 2 in EP, then was really close with Bloomington at Dwan golf course about a year and a half ago, then parks this time last year.

Current irrigation gig is a pretty good deal... content for a while.


----------



## Ranger620

Funny who ever posted about the skid steer and trailer that was stolen I saw it on Facebook. We must have a mutual friend or friend of friend. Lol


----------



## qualitycut

mnlefty;2030085 said:


> I've pretty well shut it down on the city stuff... after the 2 in EP, then was really close with Bloomington at Dwan golf course about a year and a half ago, then parks this time last year.
> 
> Current irrigation gig is a pretty good deal... content for a while.


Ever miss doing your own thing?


----------



## skorum03

TKLAWN;2030059 said:


> Stop being a bully.


Uh oh. It's getting hypersensitive like the rest of America in here....


----------



## skorum03

Ranger620;2030071 said:


> Ended up with a savage trophy hunter in 308 with nicon 3x9 scope. Bolt action


Nice. I bought the same, except 30.06

So not the same, but came with the 3x9 scope. I love it.


----------



## Ranger620

skorum03;2030092 said:


> Nice. I bought the same, except 30.06
> 
> So not the same, but came with the 3x9 scope. I love it.


And probably right handed too. I'm a south paw


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2030093 said:


> And probably right handed too. I'm a south paw


What one of them savages go for?


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnlefty;2030085 said:


> I've pretty well shut it down on the city stuff... after the 2 in EP, then was really close with Bloomington at Dwan golf course about a year and a half ago, then parks this time last year.
> 
> Current irrigation gig is a pretty good deal... content for a while.


Good to hear your happy!

And one less to complete with. Lol. Jk.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Anyone watch live free or die? Thor has some inconsistencies. He Supposidly has no income and does everything by hand, but yet last season he had shakes to put on his house and now has wood siding. Also has fresh sawn fire wood with chain saw marks


----------



## mnlefty

qualitycut;2030088 said:


> Ever miss doing your own thing?


There's things about it I miss, but in general I'm much happier these days... mostly miss having a Walker to do leaves in the fall, a stand-on aerator, a toolcat with a snowblower in my driveway in the winter...


----------



## IDST

Ranger620;2030087 said:


> Funny who ever posted about the skid steer and trailer that was stolen I saw it on Facebook. We must have a mutual friend or friend of friend. Lol


Funny. that was me. Another friend of his saw it on facebook and saw the truck heading east into sconny at 8 this morning. He knew it was eric's skid but was wondering who was pulling it. thought nothing of it till he saw it on FB


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2030096 said:


> Good to hear your happy!
> 
> And one less to complete with. Lol. Jk.


You don't try to hard to compete, right?


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2030095 said:


> What one of them savages go for?


Best bang for the buck imo. I had some hassle with mine so I got a little more off than normal. Had to complain but I got mine for $425. Sale price a while ago was $519 I think. $200 scope so decent price for what you get. Nice gun


----------



## jimslawnsnow

jagext;2030099 said:


> Funny. that was me. Another friend of his saw it on facebook and saw the truck heading east into sconny at 8 this morning. He knew it was eric's skid but was wondering who was pulling it. thought nothing of it till he saw it on FB


Probably heading way east. Could even being loaded on the ferry to go to Michigan


----------



## Ranger620

jagext;2030099 said:


> Funny. that was me. Another friend of his saw it on facebook and saw the truck heading east into sconny at 8 this morning. He knew it was eric's skid but was wondering who was pulling it. thought nothing of it till he saw it on FB


6 degrees of separation lol


----------



## Green Grass

skorum03;2030091 said:


> Uh oh. It's getting hypersensitive like the rest of America in here....


Ha!!............


----------



## qualitycut

mnlefty;2030098 said:


> There's things about it I miss, but in general I'm much happier these days... mostly miss having a Walker to do leaves in the fall, a stand-on aerator, a toolcat with a snowblower in my driveway in the winter...


Haha so mainly just the equipment


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2030100 said:


> You don't try to hard to compete, right?


Only so hard....

I've made to the second interview a lot, only to be beat out by a resident of the town. Which makes sense to me when equally or more qualified.

Shakopee has a track record of hiring out of town people, which doesn't help me at all.


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnlefty;2030098 said:


> There's things about it I miss, but in general I'm much happier these days... mostly miss having a Walker to do leaves in the fall, a stand-on aerator, a toolcat with a snowblower in my driveway in the winter...


Sounds about right.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

New season of Survivor started tonight. One of the best shows on.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2030107 said:


> Only so hard....
> 
> I've made to the second interview a lot, only to be beat out by a resident of the town. Which makes sense to me when equally or more qualified.
> 
> Shakopee has a track record of hiring out of town people, which doesn't help me at all.


Kinda f'ed up. The town you live in hires out of towners and the rest hire locals. Time to move


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2030109 said:


> New season of Survivor started tonight. One of the best shows on.


Son of a..

I forgot.


----------



## mnlefty

qualitycut;2030105 said:


> Haha so mainly just the equipment


I miss the good customers, going to the mailbox the first couple days after invoices went out, explaining to a customer how we were going to turn around their cafe lawn and then making it happen.

I don't miss the jack wagon customers, my 6.0 fords, not finishing fall cleanups, and waking up to check snowfall in the middle of the night and wondering if my shovelers were going to show.

And Avid fleet maintenance in Shakopee probably misses me and my 6.0's.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2030110 said:


> Kinda f'ed up. The town you live in hires out of towners and the rest hire locals. Time to move


South west is the direction, or north.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

mnlefty;2030113 said:


> I miss the good customers, going to the mailbox the first couple days after invoices went out, explaining to a customer how we were going to turn around their cafe lawn and then making it happen.
> 
> I don't miss the jack wagon customers, my 6.0 fords, not finishing fall cleanups, and waking up to check snowfall in the middle of the night and wondering if my shovelers were going to show.
> 
> And Avid fleet maintenance in Shakopee probably misses me and my 6.0's.


The snow part is what I hate the most. I often think what is it going to like when I move on? Its going to be odd that's for sure.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2030115 said:


> The snow part is what I hate the most. I often think what is it going to like when I move on? Its going to be odd that's for sure.


I think the snow part is the worst for everyone, cept for SSS and Coach.


----------



## qualitycut

mnlefty;2030113 said:


> I miss the good customers, going to the mailbox the first couple days after invoices went out, explaining to a customer how we were going to turn around their cafe lawn and then making it happen.
> 
> I don't miss the jack wagon customers, my 6.0 fords, not finishing fall cleanups, and waking up to check snowfall in the middle of the night and wondering if my shovelers were going to show.
> 
> And Avid fleet maintenance in Shakopee probably misses me and my 6.0's.


Lmao!......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2030112 said:


> Son of a..
> 
> I forgot.


You didn't miss too much, other than one of my wife's two picks in her office pool was the first one voted out.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2030117 said:



> I think the snow part is the worst for everyone, cept for SSS and Coach.


Yea surprised those two don't have snow machines to get thier fix throughout the summer.


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnlefty;2030113 said:


> I miss the good customers, going to the mailbox the first couple days after invoices went out, explaining to a customer how we were going to turn around their cafe lawn and then making it happen.
> 
> I don't miss the jack wagon customers, my 6.0 fords, not finishing fall cleanups, and waking up to check snowfall in the middle of the night and wondering if my shovelers were going to show.
> 
> And Avid fleet maintenance in Shakopee probably misses me and my 6.0's.


Getting paid the same time each week or month would be nice.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2030119 said:


> You didn't miss too much, other than one of my wife's two picks in her office pool was the first one voted out.


Only seen bitsan pieces of the show and only part i remeber are the bikinis


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2030119 said:


> You didn't miss too much, other than one of my wife's two picks in her office pool was the first one voted out.


Haha. That sucks


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2030114 said:


> South west is the direction, or north.


It's nice out here. County should be hiring again in the spring.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2030122 said:


> Only seen bitsan pieces of the show and only part i remeber are the bikinis


No bikini's worth watching this time around. It's all second chance people, so they're a little older.

Not that older women can't be worth while watching, after all I'm married, but there's no 23 year old surfers this time around.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2030121 said:


> Getting paid the same time each week or month would be nice.


Every 2 weeks. Same Check, for the most part.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2030054 said:


> You wouldn't get a interview because you would want them to be efficient.


Haha, This!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2030126 said:


> Every 2 weeks. Same Check, for the most part.


That be wonderful.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2030120 said:


> Yea surprised those two don't have snow machines to get thier fix throughout the summer.


Maybe they do and they just don't admit it.


----------



## snowman55

CityGuy;2030126 said:


> Every 2 weeks. Same Check, for the most part.


Perfect reason I won't fit. I control the size of my check.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2030109 said:


> New season of Survivor started tonight. One of the best shows on.


Agreed. I couldn't be away from my daughter for that long but once she gets older I fully intend to try out. It would be a blast and I think I'd do really well.



LwnmwrMan22;2030117 said:


> I think the snow part is the worst for everyone, cept for SSS and Coach.


Yeah, I pretty much think about plowing every single day.



qualitycut;2030120 said:


> Yea surprised those two don't have snow machines to get thier fix throughout the summer.


I'm pretty sure when I sell my share of the family business I'm going to move to a place where it snows all year round.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2030117 said:


> I think the snow part is the worst for everyone, cept for SSS and Coach.


Haha, no doubt...


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2030117 said:


> I think the snow part is the worst for everyone, cept for SSS and Coach.


Heck yeah! Snow is like a vacation for me. Here's the difference> I have promoted the do your best and if that's not good enough than screw em' attitude for years. I know a few of you are now on board such as CB and someone else but darn it all if I can't remember. Here's why it works for me(not so much for SSS Sr. but he's coming around) Most of our snow customers are not our bread and butter in the summer. Most of you guys rely on year round work from the same people. Losing a snow only customer that brings in a whopping 1,000 a year is not the end of the world. The good news is that we have never lost a customer to poor performance, most losses can be attributed to lack of knowledge from the customer and false expectations. You can't win them all. The stress is more of a predetermined mindset that we all have been taught over the years as plow jockeys. To heck with that, I don't want to stress about snow, it's my relaxing time of year. Plus the more it snows the more money we make. payuppayuppayup


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2030135 said:


> Heck yeah! Snow is like a vacation for me. Here's the difference> I have promoted the do your best and if that's not good enough than screw em' attitude for years. I know a few of you are now on board such as CB and someone else but darn it all if I can't remember. Here's why it works for me(not so much for SSS Sr. but he's coming around) Most of our snow customers are not our bread and butter in the summer. Most of you guys rely on year round work from the same people. Losing a snow only customer that brings in a whopping 1,000 a year is not the end of the world. The good news is that we have never lost a customer to poor performance, most losses can be attributed to lack of knowledge from the customer and false expectations. You can't win them all. The stress is more of a predetermined mindset that we all have been taught over the years as plow jockeys. To heck with that, I don't want to stress about snow, it's my relaxing time of year. Plus the more it snows the more money we make. payuppayuppayup


Right, you're in a better position than us year round maintenance guys. Lose a decent townhome, and it could very well be $30-40,000 loss for the year.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ian said rain all day tomorrow. Nothing major, just a heavy drizzle.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2030135 said:


> Heck yeah! Snow is like a vacation for me. Here's the difference> I have promoted the do your best and if that's not good enough than screw em' attitude for years. I know a few of you are now on board such as CB and someone else but darn it all if I can't remember. Here's why it works for me(not so much for SSS Sr. but he's coming around) Most of our snow customers are not our bread and butter in the summer. Most of you guys rely on year round work from the same people. Losing a snow only customer that brings in a whopping 1,000 a year is not the end of the world. The good news is that we have never lost a customer to poor performance, most losses can be attributed to lack of knowledge from the customer and false expectations. You can't win them all. The stress is more of a predetermined mindset that we all have been taught over the years as plow jockeys. To heck with that, I don't want to stress about snow, it's my relaxing time of year. Plus the more it snows the more money we make. payuppayuppayup


Thats very true.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I just thought of something else. For the guys that have a routine of making their way through a mowing route every week and then repeat 30 times I can see where the inconsistency of snow would be a whole new unwelcomed endeavor. For me everyday is a cluster of scheduling and deadlines so having that 3-4 times a month in the winter vs. 25+ out of 31 days is a welcomed sight.


----------



## qualitycut

I think my attitude towards snow might be better this year, have 2 reliable trucks, a driver and shoveler. As long as the timing isnt cafe every time i should be able to deal with a few a month even though a lot of my stuff is guaranteed money i have enough per time to make me happy when we do have to plow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.periscope.com/news/kelsey-soby

Sounds like quite the jump from traffic reporter.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2030144 said:


> http://www.periscope.com/news/kelsey-soby
> 
> Sounds like quite the jump from traffic reporter.


Didn't she also do the TonyFly white guy show?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2030141 said:


> I just thought of something else. For the guys that have a routine of making their way through a mowing route every week and then repeat 30 times I can see where the inconsistency of snow would be a whole new unwelcomed endeavor. For me everyday is a cluster of scheduling and deadlines so having that 3-4 times a month in the winter vs. 25+ out of 31 days is a welcomed sight.


Right. I look forward to the exact same thing. A lot of us maintenance guys have the same issues as you. People that can't do the exact same thing, they did last week, that they will do next week. People that wonder why you didn't mow Monday, like you do every week, calling at 8 am Tuesday, even though it rained all day Monday. People that well you they need one thing, but when you do said thing, they say that wasn't it at all. People that ask for prices on something, then call on some random Tuesday 2 months later saying they need 120 yards of mulch installed by Thursday night.

We have the hassles as well, and as long as the snow is 2-3, maybe 4 times per month, that's fine. It's the 22 of 31 days in December from 2 years ago that sucks, or 13 Monday mornings in a row when it snowed 4-6" from 2 am to 7 am 2-3 years ago.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;2030141 said:


> I just thought of something else. For the guys that have a routine of making their way through a mowing route every week and then repeat 30 times I can see where the inconsistency of snow would be a whole new unwelcomed endeavor. For me everyday is a cluster of scheduling and deadlines so having that 3-4 times a month in the winter vs. 25+ out of 31 days is a welcomed sight.


See I thrive on the busy go go go stuff. Then winter comes and you wait and wait. The help disappears because of no hours. No matter what I do to prepare them for it could be 10 hours or 100's of hours per month. The winter we had no snow killed the help enthusiasm. Some days is like to start over and do as much summer work I can handle myself and make it work in the winter. I wouldn't need near the equipment and it would take employees out of the equation


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Houston lost, Twins are winning. They will be one game back if they hold on.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2030148 said:


> See I thrive on the busy go go go stuff. Then winter comes and you wait and wait. The help disappears because of no hours. No matter what I do to prepare them for it could be 10 hours or 100's of hours per month. The winter we had no snow killed the help enthusiasm. Some days is like to start over and do as much summer work I can handle myself and make it work in the winter. I wouldn't need near the equipment and it would take employees out of the equation


Get your guys set up on unemployment.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2030146 said:


> Right. I look forward to the exact same thing. A lot of us maintenance guys have the same issues as you. People that can't do the exact same thing, they did last week, that they will do next week. People that wonder why you didn't mow Monday, like you do every week, calling at 8 am Tuesday, even though it rained all day Monday. People that well you they need one thing, but when you do said thing, they say that wasn't it at all. People that ask for prices on something, then call on some random Tuesday 2 months later saying they need 120 yards of mulch installed by Thursday night.
> 
> We have the hassles as well, and as long as the snow is 2-3, maybe 4 times per month, that's fine. It's the 22 of 31 days in December from 2 years ago that sucks, or 13 Monday mornings in a row when it snowed 4-6" from 2 am to 7 am 2-3 years ago.


I've been pretty lucky to have decent customers. The biggest complaint I have this year is too much irregation. Other complaints I've gotten is we are a day early when the next day is going to rain. And you think those cafers will shut the irregation off? Heck no, they turn it up


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2030150 said:


> Get your guys set up on unemployment.


Do you do that or do they? I know it's been talked about on here. How's that work when we work?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Lwnmwrman you sure have been helpful lately. Did you get hacked? And yes I'm joking around


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2030148 said:


> See I thrive on the busy go go go stuff. Then winter comes and you wait and wait. The help disappears because of no hours. No matter what I do to prepare them for it could be 10 hours or 100's of hours per month. The winter we had no snow killed the help enthusiasm. Some days is like to start over and do as much summer work I can handle myself and make it work in the winter. I wouldn't need near the equipment and it would take employees out of the equation


I would love to pull a snowguy and take winters off completely but its tough turning down all the money thats there. Maybe someday


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2030154 said:


> Do you do that or do they? I know it's been talked about on here. How's that work when we work?


Thay talked about it somewhat last year and i think say they work 10 hours and unemployment is 400 a week then the 10 hours comes out of that 400. I think


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2030154 said:


> Do you do that or do they? I know it's been talked about on here. How's that work when we work?


They file with unemployment. They start filing a couple weeks before you're done for the season. Each week they turn in whatever hours they work and it's deducted from the unemployment they would have gotten.

It's not a full wage, but it's Bout 50% of what they would have made.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2030158 said:


> They file with unemployment. They start filing a couple weeks before you're done for the season. Each week they turn in whatever hours they work and it's deducted from the unemployment they would have gotten.
> 
> It's not a full wage, but it's Bout 50% of what they would have made.


Does it cost you anything?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2030155 said:


> Lwnmwrman you sure have been helpful lately. Did you get hacked? And yes I'm joking around


I'm trying to be nice so quality feels nervous he doesn't have enough trucks and will buy my last '01.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2030159 said:


> Does it cost you anything?


You should already be paying in unemployment insurance on each paycheck.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

FWIW, MNPLOW bought my Exmark, says it's a great mower. My stuff really isn't junk.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2030162 said:


> FWIW, MNPLOW bought my Exmark, says it's a great mower. My stuff really isn't junk.


Speaking of that, anyone have any leaf blowers they are looking to sell?


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2030161 said:


> You should already be paying in unemployment insurance on each paycheck.


Correct me if I'm wrong but if they file against you your rate goes up thought correct??


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2030160 said:


> I'm trying to be nice so quality feels nervous he doesn't have enough trucks and will buy my last '01.


Lol how does that work?


----------



## Doughboy12

mnlefty;2030098 said:


> There's things about it I miss, but in general I'm much happier these days... mostly miss having a Walker to do leaves in the fall, a stand-on aerator, a toolcat with a snowblower in my driveway in the winter...


I'm close....just give me a shout.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2030163 said:


> Speaking of that, anyone have any leaf blowers they are looking to sell?


Backpack or walk behind (billygoat)?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;2030164 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but if they file against you your rate goes up thought correct??


It does, but truthfully, for 2-3-4-5 guys, it's like an extra $70 per weekly pay period.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2030168 said:


> It does, but truthfully, for 2-3-4-5 guys, it's like an extra $70 per weekly pay period.


Figured it wasn't much.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2030167 said:


> Backpack or walk behind (billygoat)?


Back pack.......


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2030168 said:


> It does, but truthfully, for 2-3-4-5 guys, it's like an extra $70 per weekly pay period.


 just during the time they collect unemployment or year round?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2030171 said:


> just during the time they collect unemployment or year round?


I'm at the high rate. It's like 8% of their check, year around. Not exactly sure what the UI rate is for me currently.

I get a letter around February, enter the number into QuickBooks, then each paycheck it takes the money out with the other payroll taxes.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2030163 said:


> Speaking of that, anyone have any leaf blowers they are looking to sell?


I have a Sthil backpack. Comes with an operator though...:laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2030175 said:


> I have a Sthil backpack. Comes with an operator though...:laughing:


Thanks but no thanks.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2030178 said:


> Thanks but no thanks.


Check craigslist there is a big company up by me who changes out the 770's each year


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2030178 said:


> Thanks but no thanks.


Your hurting my feelings...:crying:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Heh. Pretty sure.today is a washout.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2030188 said:


> Heh. Pretty sure.today is a washout.


I'd say. Its rained moderately all night


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;2030189 said:


> I'd say. Its rained moderately all night


The radar is just training right over me. From Forest Lake back beyond Would Falls.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2030191 said:


> The radar is just training right over me. From Forest Lake back beyond Would Falls.


Yeah if it keeps moving the direction it is, the rain won't be done by 8am.....


----------



## CityGuy

64° and drizzle


----------



## CityGuy

I don't think we're hot patching those rr tracks today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

67° light rain.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Not raining at the moment, but it very wet and humid out. A ton of rain to the west moving northeast. I heard it rain most of the night


----------



## Polarismalibu

5 gallon bucket in my truck has about 2 inches of water in it now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like today isn't happening.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I already shut my guys down for the day.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Tons and tons of pictures of that superduty out now. I really hope that isn't true that's the ugliest truck I have ever seen.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2030218 said:


> Tons and tons of pictures of that superduty out now. I really hope that isn't true that's the ugliest truck I have ever seen.


Seems like these trucks keep getting uglier. Chevy puts round lights in a square hole on the 15's. Just dumb


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2030219 said:


> Seems like these trucks keep getting uglier. Chevy puts round lights in a square hole on the 15's. Just dumb


I didn't like this latest body style on the cheats but after awhile it grew on me. Maybe it just needs time.


----------



## SnowGuy73

0.6" in the gauge so far.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2030221 said:


> I didn't like this latest body style on the cheats but after awhile it grew on me. Maybe it just needs time.


Not for me. Chevy keeps making the side windows smaller. Suburbans look like hearses


----------



## SnowGuy73

Current f150 looks sharp.

Although that aluminum frame might prove to be a mistake.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2030224 said:


> Not for me. Chevy keeps making the side windows smaller. Suburbans look like hurses


This............


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2030225 said:


> Current f150 looks sharp.
> 
> Although that aluminum frame might prove to be a mistake.


Yes they do. Then they kill the 250/350's


----------



## CityGuy

Still light drizzle/rain.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2030227 said:


> Yes they do. Then they kill the 250/350's


Yup.........


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2030228 said:


> Still light drizzle/rain.


Still rain here.


----------



## mnlefty

Looks like the new f150 on steroids to me..


----------



## NorthernProServ

mnlefty;2030233 said:


> Looks like the new f150 on steroids to me..


I like it 

About time for some led/ hid lights in these trucks.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;2030225 said:


> Current f150 looks sharp.
> 
> Although that aluminum frame might prove to be a mistake.


Not frame, just body is aluminum


----------



## jimslawnsnow

mnlefty;2030233 said:


> Looks like the new f150 on steroids to me..


That grill looks different than the black truck posted yesterday


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;2030236 said:


> Not frame, just body is aluminum


Oh, I thought the frame was too.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Anyone ever notice that 1/2 tons seem to be the guinea pigs? They try styles on them before moving to the big trucks. All brands do this


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2030240 said:


> Oh, I thought the frame was too.


That's what I thought as well


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;2030235 said:


> I like it
> 
> About time for some led/ hid lights in these trucks.


Yeah, Ram Has only had LED/HID for 2 years now. Must be the lack of gov't bailout money that kept Ford behind.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2030143 said:


> I think my attitude towards snow might be better this year, have 2 reliable trucks, a driver and shoveler. As long as the timing isnt cafe every time i should be able to deal with a few a month even though a lot of my stuff is guaranteed money i have enough per time to make me happy when we do have to plow


Like SSS said... I'm on the "doing the best we can" attitude... That and one additional employee, reliable stuff, and some good subs should make for a less stressful year


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If anyone sees a white Ram with a 9.2 VXT on the front in the NW metro in a couple hours, it's just me getting ready.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2030245 said:


> Like SSS said... I'm on the "doing the best we can" attitude... That and one additional employee, reliable stuff, and some good subs should make for a less stressful year


Thats how i always used to be but then the pgone calls come in, where are you, yada yada and i get all stressed.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2030247 said:


> If anyone sees a white dented Ram with a 9.2 VXT on the front in the NW metro in a couple hours, it's just me getting ready.


Fixed it for you


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2030249 said:


> Fixed it for you


True. That's how everyone knows it's me.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2030253 said:


> True. That's how everyone knows it's me.


If it makes your feel better, my 06 dodge has way more dents than all your trucks combined


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2030256 said:


> If it makes your feel better, my 06 dodge has way more dents than all your trucks combined


It doesn't bother me. The guy coming to look at my '06 tonight knows of the rusted rear wheel wells and other dents.

But I have it priced fair. Just like this truck, I suppose I could take it in, but I'm hoping to get some other claims off the insurance.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Over under on how long it takes to get from Wyoming to Rockford at 8 am in the rain??


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2030261 said:


> Over under on how long it takes to get from Wyoming to Rockford at 8 am in the rain??


1.5 hours I bet


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2030261 said:


> Over under on how long it takes to get from Wyoming to Rockford at 8 am in the rain??


Your right next to my house. I'd buy ya lunch if your still around. I have to got be in waconia at 11 for a framing inspection should be home by noon. Will you still be around?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;2030266 said:


> Your right next to my house. I'd buy ya lunch if your still around. I have to got be in waconia at 11 for a framing inspection should be home by noon. Will you still be around?


Dunno. Gonna go see this Plow quick, then probably get back and get a couple walls painted. Shouldn't take too long there. I know what I'm looking at, just wondering how much the guy wants to deal.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hmmmmm..looks like a dry tongue working in. I bet by the time I'm back I can be mowing.


----------



## ryde307

SnowGuy73;2029858 said:


> Local, and a lot of municipalities are starting to want class A now too.
> 
> Not that the fact of having all required knowledge and licensing has helped me in the past.......


If you want to drive a dump local I was looking o buy a truck and contract it out. Would need a driver.



Doughboy12;2029906 said:


> Did you give all three dealers the same EXACT information?
> 
> O = On
> A = Approved
> C = Credit





unit28;2029929 said:


> You didn't get the memo?
> 
> Better check your metgen for octsnow.....5th-6th


I couldn't figure out what OAC was and googled it. I got Obesity Action Coalation.



mnlefty;2030085 said:


> I've pretty well shut it down on the city stuff... after the 2 in EP, then was really close with Bloomington at Dwan golf course about a year and a half ago, then parks this time last year.
> 
> Current irrigation gig is a pretty good deal... content for a while.


We are looking to grow our irrigation side. Come run it and help me grow it. You get the fun of running your own thing but take out the headaches of all the backend work.



qualitycut;2030143 said:


> I think my attitude towards snow might be better this year, have 2 reliable trucks, a driver and shoveler. As long as the timing isnt cafe every time i should be able to deal with a few a month even though a lot of my stuff is guaranteed money i have enough per time to make me happy when we do have to plow


It will be better or go the other way. With more people and equipment can come more headaches. Goodluck on the new expansion.



qualitycut;2030156 said:


> I would love to pull a snowguy and take winters off completely but its tough turning down all the money thats there. Maybe someday


Our plan is to go the other way. 80% snow and take the summers easy.



Ranger620;2030266 said:


> Your right next to my house. I'd buy ya lunch if your still around. I have to got be in waconia at 11 for a framing inspection should be home by noon. Will you still be around?


Where are you working in Waconia.


----------



## ryde307

Does anyone have any decent duck decoys they want to sell?
Also I have heard it both ways but do quality (expensive) decoys make a difference?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Rain next tuesday and Wednesday


----------



## CityGuy

This rain sucks. People are driving like idiots. 
I can't wait good the snow to stick and see what happens.


----------



## qualitycut

Can someone explain this. There is a wallgreens in inver grove on the corner its not open anymore and there is about 200ft of lawn on 1 corner and 200 on other 1 entire side is mowed and the other side only about 150 is mowed.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2030281 said:


> Rain next tuesday and Wednesday


Of cours, i take my buddiew accounts over on Thursday and im going to Baltimore friday and im sure they will need to catch up unless my buddy does me a favor and mows monday.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2030224 said:


> Not for me. Chevy keeps making the side windows smaller. Suburbans look like hearses


This, the new suburbans are terrible


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2030235 said:


> I like it
> 
> About time for some led/ hid lights in these trucks.


Same here... although I'm not sure about the led/hid... Sometimes I just can't stand those things coming at me on the road... Maybe those are aftermarket or something... Makes it look like the brights are on... Guessing the replacement cost is a LOT more too...


----------



## Doughboy12

ryde307;2030279 said:


> Does anyone have any decent duck decoys they want to sell?
> Also I have heard it both ways but do quality (expensive) decoys make a difference?


I've got some w/weights and rope. Also a mesh carry back pack. Mallards, 4 of each I think... used twice.
Could be like this.


----------



## Polarismalibu

ryde307;2030279 said:


> Does anyone have any decent duck decoys they want to sell?
> Also I have heard it both ways but do quality (expensive) decoys make a difference?


I use the mid grade ones no point in getting anything more then that


----------



## jimslawnsnow

How about this. Little strip mall has 100 feet of grass on one side. On the side of one store has about a 5 foot wide piece of grass that tapers down to a point. That little piece was the only thing mowed when we stopped at subway on tuesday. The rest was 10" tall. I know the contractor does the whole thing. Lazy guys? Dumb guys? Both? Who knows. People do alot of wierd cafe for no logical reason


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2030275 said:


> Hmmmmm..looks like a dry tongue working in. I bet by the time I'm back I can be mowing.


Mowing here just fine, few more to do before I get the hell out of here tomorrow


----------



## jimslawnsnow

My guys are going to be to the shop at 10. Plant a tree then try to mow. Not much wind and absolutely no sun


----------



## Ranger620

Ryde I am working right in waconia back behind the ace hardware. Upc or whatever they call it now.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2030293 said:


> Mowing here just fine, few more to do before I get the hell out of here tomorrow


I need to mow mine before i head up north tomorrow. Bringing the skid to the hunting land to remake some trails and drink and shoot guns


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2030296 said:


> I need to mow mine before i head up north tomorrow. Bringing the skid to the hunting land to remake some trails and drink and shoot guns


That's what here doing too. Got the brush cutter for it to mow the trails down


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We need rain on a Friday morning so we can get together at a Friday Football Feast.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;2030293 said:


> Mowing here just fine, few more to do before I get the hell out of here tomorrow


It was still raining when I left at 8:30.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Anyone ever have the urge to sell everything, move and start over. Someplace simpler?


----------



## Ranger620

jimslawnsnow;2030300 said:


> Anyone ever have the urge to sell everything, move and start over. Someplace simpler?


Yes someplace with less taxes and less government involvement.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

The pope is on live if anyone is interested. About the only thing on regular channels


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2030300 said:


> Anyone ever have the urge to sell everything, move and start over. Someplace simpler?


Yea Florida would be nice..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2030300 said:


> Anyone ever have the urge to sell everything, move and start over. Someplace simpler?


Everyday???


----------



## djagusch

jimslawnsnow;2030241 said:


> Anyone ever notice that 1/2 tons seem to be the guinea pigs? They try styles on them before moving to the big trucks. All brands do this


It's about the ROI half tons out sell the rest by far. If you need to invest in changes, doing it in higher volumes gets the money back faster.

Also my personal opinion people in half tons like trendy things so the new look sells more. While as we see on this thread the worker type might be a tad more stubborn and opinionated about change.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2030303 said:


> Yea Florida would be nice..


Wife's uncle has a lawn/landscape business in Florida. I've only met him twice but he seems to do quite well down there. Help is plentiful


----------



## jimslawnsnow

It would have to be someplace the weather doesn't fluctuate so much either.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2030304 said:


> Everyday???


I have lately


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;2030305 said:


> It's about the ROI half tons out sell the rest by far. If you need to invest in changes, doing it in higher volumes gets the money back faster.
> 
> Also my personal opinion people in half tons like trendy things so the new look sells more. While as we see on this thread the worker type might be a tad more stubborn and opinionated about change.


Exactly. ......


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2030306 said:


> Wife's uncle has a lawn/landscape business in Florida. I've only met him twice but he seems to do quite well down there. Help is plentiful


Lower taxes too... and lots od bikinis.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;2030306 said:


> Wife's uncle has a lawn/landscape business in Florida. I've only met him twice but he seems to do quite well down there. Help is plentiful


I have a relative on my dad's side who does mowing down there. Hates it. Its all sand. Rains almost everyday. He has a 36" but has to use a 21 because it's so wet. Drinks about 6 gallons of water and uses a bottle of baby powder daily to keep the monkey butt away


----------



## Ranger620

Speaking of taxes and government involvement did anyone see the story on the news about people buying vehicles in Montana and registering them there to avoid the tax? They busted a few people now for tax evasion. One was a motor home tax was $65,000 WOW


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;2030313 said:


> Speaking of taxes and government involvement did anyone see the story on the news about people buying vehicles in Montana and registering them there to avoid the tax? They busted a few people now for tax evasion. One was a motor home tax was $65,000 WOW


How does that work if you own or rent a home there though? I have a couple at a town home we mow have thier vehicles registered in Texas since they go there for the winter. Live here 7-8 months and there the rest


----------



## Ranger620

jimslawnsnow;2030314 said:


> How does that work if you own or rent a home there though? I have a couple at a town home we mow have thier vehicles registered in Texas since they go there for the winter. Live here 7-8 months and there the rest


Not an expert but I would guess they would fall into the wrong category. Primary is here so I would guess here is where there supposed to be registered. I can't guarantee that but sounds along the same line as the news story. State trying to get there money.


----------



## Ranger620

I have a customer that wants to go from hourly to per time. Totally lost on pricing. I've been plowing them for 10 years and I just can't get a number I'm happy with. Either I type it and say to low change it and seems to high.


----------



## qualitycut

Perfect example on how 0 percent isn't always the best. I took 2.9 because i git a 3500 rebate and will only cost 96 bucks more over the life of the loan but if i only keep it a few years im better off.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2030317 said:


> I have a customer that wants to go from hourly to per time. Totally lost on pricing. I've been plowing them for 10 years and I just can't get a number I'm happy with. Either I type it and say to low change it and seems to high.


Just take your average hours ot takes per plow and times by what you charge an hour.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;2030317 said:


> I have a customer that wants to go from hourly to per time. Totally lost on pricing. I've been plowing them for 10 years and I just can't get a number I'm happy with. Either I type it and say to low change it and seems to high.


Do you have a record of times it took you along with inches of snow for the event. Somehow you'll have to average your time


----------



## Ranger620

Yes I have records back to the beginning but at per time it seemed cheap. They used to be monthly when I divide that out it seems high. Just one of those days


----------



## jimslawnsnow

It's a tough call then. I have a mixture of per time, per push, hourly and monthly


----------



## Camden

My niece is on the Price is Right today but it isn't on tv right now because of the child-molester-apologist-Pope is on instead.

:realmad:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;2030325 said:


> My niece is on the Price is Right today but it isn't on tv right now because of the child-molester-apologist-Pope is on instead.
> 
> :realmad:


Figures.... are going to replay it I wonder


----------



## qualitycut

Only one day out on plow install. Hope i like the wideout or lwmr is done


----------



## Polarismalibu

School bus rear ended another one and pushe it into a house by our job site in south Minneapolis


----------



## Camden

Camden;2030325 said:


> My niece is on the Price is Right today but it isn't on tv right now because of the child-molester-apologist-Pope is on instead.
> 
> :realmad:


She was just on but lost her chance at a new car. Dang! She still gets to spin the wheel...


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2030328 said:


> Only one day out on plow install. Hope i like the wideout or lwmr is done


You won't like it, you'll love it!


----------



## Camden

She made it onto the Showcase Showdown! Turn it on!!!


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2030328 said:


> Only one day out on plow install. Hope i like the wideout or lwmr is done


If you like your blizzard.
You will love the wideout guaranteed.

Where did you get it at?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Good thing I don't live on the nw side of town. I'd always be broke. Every time I drive over here I'm buying something.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;2030332 said:


> She made it onto the Showcase Showdown! Turn it on!!!


Emily?............


----------



## TKLAWN

Ranger620;2030295 said:


> Ryde I am working right in waconia back behind the ace hardware. Upc or whatever they call it now.


Between rain and other bs, lunch hasn't been too much of an option this week.

Of course I'm in Minnetonka now and your in Waconia, oh well maybe some other time. You out in Wac next week too?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Rain has stopped here.

Must be Novak's "expected dry air"....


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;2030306 said:


> Wife's uncle has a lawn/landscape business in Florida. I've only met him twice but he seems to do quite well down there. illegal Help is plentiful


IFIFY.......Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2030333 said:


> If you like your blizzard.
> You will love the wideout guaranteed.
> 
> Where did you get it at?


Aspen equipment, parents neighbor and my plow customer works there, hes been giving me crap forever to buy 1 6800 installed


----------



## qualitycut

Just demolished my back yard. Should have waited a bit


----------



## Polarismalibu

Just passed lawwr on 694 with his plow


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2030343 said:


> Aspen equipment, parents neighbor and my plow customer works there, hes been giving me crap forever to buy 1 6800 installed


Crazy...

And state bid on them is like $5600 installed!


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;2030339 said:


> Rain has stopped here.
> 
> Must be Novak's "expected dry air"....


Looks like More rain behind the dry air


----------



## Camden

My niece won the showcase! This is crazy!!!!!!


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2030343 said:


> Aspen equipment, parents neighbor and my plow customer works there, hes been giving me crap forever to buy 1 6800 installed


Smoking deal right there.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drizzle again.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;2030349 said:


> My niece won the showcase! This is crazy!!!!!!


Sweet!........


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;2030348 said:


> Looks like More rain behind the dry air


How would you know, your not a doctor!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2030349 said:


> My niece won the showcase! This is crazy!!!!!!


Really?? What did she get


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2030354 said:


> Really?? What did she get


Me..............

Jokes jokes


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2030350 said:


> Smoking deal right there.


7154 or more everywhere else i called


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;2030354 said:


> Really?? What did she get


A motorcycle, a trip to Orlando and a trip to New Zealand. She bid 25k and the price was $25265! She almost got both showcases.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well the new suoerduty is ugly as hell but it has some sweet features.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2030362 said:


> Well the new suoerduty is ugly as hell but it has some sweet features.


I'm holding judgements till i see it in person, i thought the 150s were ugly ehen they revealed them and few super duties


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;2030353 said:


> How would you know, your not a doctor!


Too bad it takes years of schooling just to throw darts at the board..

I've thrown tons of darts since college started, but I'm not a meteorologist, not yet at at least. Ha


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2030360 said:


> A motorcycle, a trip to Orlando and a trip to New Zealand. She bid 25k and the price was $25265! She almost got both showcases.


Dang that's awesome!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2030362 said:


> Well the new suoerduty is ugly as hell but it has some sweet features.


Such as...........?


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2030360 said:


> A motorcycle, a trip to Orlando and a trip to New Zealand. She bid 25k and the price was $25265! She almost got both showcases.


Gonna need a part time job just to pay the taxes!!! :waving:


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2030366 said:


> Such as...........?


Camera on the front you can see around blind corners. A remote camera you can put on a trailer, full roof sun roof, trailer tire pressure monitor (no clue how that works) I kinda skimmed threw the video that's just some of what I saw


----------



## Polarismalibu

Aluminum body , boxed frame , only 350 pounds lighter


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2030368 said:


> Camera on the front you can see around blind corners. A remote camera you can put on a trailer, full roof sun roof, trailer tire pressure monitor (no clue how that works) I kinda skimmed threw the video that's just some of what I saw


And a price tag of 75k too I bet


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2030367 said:


> Gonna need a part time job just to pay the taxes!!! :waving:


Or when she calls Coach for a down payment.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2030370 said:


> And a price tag of 75k too I bet


Sticker on a platinum diesel probably


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2030372 said:


> Sticker on a platinum diesel probably


I would bet the prices wont change much from where they are.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2030374 said:


> I would bet the prices wont change much from where they are.


 Is the sticker on a platinum in the low 70s now


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2030375 said:


> Is the sticker on a platinum in the low 70s now


I thought they were close. Sticker and selling price is alot different though


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2030375 said:


> Is the sticker on a platinum in the low 70s now


My sticker was 68 non platinum


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2030375 said:


> Is the sticker on a platinum in the low 70s now


Yea............


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone have a lawn trailer for sale


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2030377 said:


> My sticker was 68 non platinum


Yeah mine was too


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2030381 said:


> Anyone have a lawn trailer for sale


I can package deal with this truck / Plow of mine.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2030385 said:


> I can package deal with this truck / Plow of mine.


9 grand for all 3?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2030387 said:


> 9 grand for all 3?


$14k.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2030388 said:


> $14k.


$9001 The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2030388 said:


> $14k.


Your drunk did you have a couple ciders?


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;2030329 said:


> School bus rear ended another one and pushe it into a house by our job site in south Minneapolis


2 Children Hurt After Buses Collide in Minneapolis

(Sent from KSTP)

http://kstp.com/news/stories/s3916108.shtml?cat=1
http://kstp.com/news/stories/s3916108.shtml?cat=1
kstp.com/news/stories/s3916108.shtml?cat=1


----------



## NorthernProServ

NorthernProServ;2030394 said:


> 2 Children Hurt After Buses Collide in Minneapolis
> 
> (Sent from KSTP)
> 
> http://kstp.com/news/stories/s3916108.shtml?cat=1
> http://kstp.com/news/stories/s3916108.shtml?cat=1
> kstp.com/news/stories/s3916108.shtml?cat=1


Wow lol, dumb Cafe thing!!!!


----------



## skorum03

Free lunch at Hedberg in stilwater. Burgers and pulled pork


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2030390 said:


> Your drunk did you have a couple ciders?


$11.5 my final offer. 78" x 20', all new LED lights, new brakes / brakeaway box and switch, rear ramp, side ramp, overhead rack.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://kstp.com/news/stories/s3916108.shtml?cat=1


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2030398 said:


> http://kstp.com/news/stories/s3916108.shtml?cat=1


It's litterly a block away from me. I should leave a business card for that retaining wall


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2030397 said:


> $11.5 my final offer. 78" x 20', all new LED lights, new brakes / brakeaway box and switch, rear ramp, side ramp, overhead rack.


I thought you sold the trailer this spring?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2030402 said:


> I thought you sold the trailer this spring?


Different trailer. Like I've said before. I post a lot of stuff, but it isn't half of what I COULD post.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Well, I passed the general knowledge test again. 

97%


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2030405 said:


> Well, I passed the general knowledge test again.
> 
> 97%


Congrats!?!


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;2030405 said:


> Well, I passed the general knowledge test again.
> 
> 97%


Atta pepper!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Thanks guys!


----------



## SnowGuy73

What a soaking mess, aerating will be fun tomorrow.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;2030415 said:


> What a soaking mess, aerating will be fun tomorrow.


Driving up north will be more fun


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;2030417 said:


> Driving up north will be more fun


I can't argue that..


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2030306 said:


> Wife's uncle has a lawn/landscape business in Florida. I've only met him twice but he seems to do quite well down there. Help is plentiful


Heck, I've about handed an application to a few places here on the beach... either that or the FD... Lots of pine straw going in here right now though... yuck...


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;2030422 said:


> Heck, I've about handed an application to a few places here on the beach... either that or the FD... Lots of pine straw going in here right now though... yuck...


Pine straw or shredded palm tree "bark"???


----------



## ryde307

Picked up a new toy today.


----------



## Doughboy12

ryde307;2030424 said:


> Picked up a new toy today.


Thumbs Up I like it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;2030424 said:


> Picked up a new toy today.


Nice!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2030423 said:


> Pine straw or shredded palm tree "bark"???


Lots of pine straw install now... haven't seen much palm bark


----------



## cbservicesllc

Golf was good... Beer was better... The condo we stay at is the left most building out across the bay


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2030430 said:


> Lots of pine straw install now... haven't seen much palm bark


We put in some pine straw this year. I hate it still have half a pallet sitting in the shop


----------



## cbservicesllc

Double post


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2030431 said:


> Golf was good... Beer was better...


Good combination there.

Should have a Plowsite tourement sounds like a lot of us golf


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just sold the '06 and my 8.2 Poly V Plow. $21,000.

Now to sell my last '01. Stuff is moving.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

$4500. 9.5'. Complete, mount, wires, controller. New in December of 2013.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I can't believe its still raining.


----------



## Bill1090

Way too hot out for the end of September!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Exmark owners get a 250 rebate on each new plow purchased by 10-31 I think the cut off is


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2030446 said:


> $4500. 9.5'. Complete, mount, wires, controller. New in December of 2013.


I wish! Is it poly?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2030449 said:


> I can't believe its still raining.


My guys have been mowing for a while now down here


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2030452 said:


> Exmark owners get a 250 rebate on each new plow purchased by 10-31 I think the cut off is


What? Why??...

Edit: Nevermind. I forgot Exmark is owned by Toro


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2030452 said:


> Exmark owners get a 250 rebate on each new plow purchased by 10-31 I think the cut off is


$500 for Boss if you own a Toro, but you have to know who to talk to.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Anyone do snow removal in Hampton or White Bear Lake?

Both cities have an RFP for snow plowing out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2030454 said:


> My guys have been mowing for a while now down here


You must be in the dry area that was expected.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2030459 said:


> You must be in the dry area that was expected.


I have moisture over me, but nothing falling that I know of


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2030461 said:


> I have moisture over me, but nothing falling that I know of


Still light rain here.


----------



## CityGuy

You should have mail Snowguy.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2030405 said:


> Well, I passed the general knowledge test again.
> 
> 97%


Good to hear.


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;2030424 said:


> Picked up a new toy today.


What size is it I cant make it bigger?


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2030466 said:


> You should have mail Snowguy.


Got it.

Thank you!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2030471 said:


> Got it.
> 
> Thank you!


Anytime........


----------



## SnowGuy73

cityguy;2030470 said:


> what size is it i cant make it bigger?


242d.............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2030453 said:


> I wish! Is it poly?


Metal.........


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2030474 said:


> 242d.............


Thanks......


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;2030453 said:


> I wish! Is it poly?


Don't like steel? I'll sell you a 8'6 so I can buy his 9'6


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;2030485 said:


> Don't like steel? I'll sell you a 8'6 so I can buy his 9'6


I like steel. I just thought it looked like a poly.


----------



## TKLAWN

Tomorrow morning should be a disaster!


----------



## Ranger620

TKLAWN;2030496 said:


> Tomorrow morning should be a disaster!


I like working in your town. Town is full of hotties


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;2030496 said:


> Tomorrow morning should be a disaster!


Agreed.

I might have to cancel my aerations.


----------



## TKLAWN

Ranger620;2030497 said:


> I like working in your town. Town is full of hotties


You are correct sir, yoga pants galore!


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2030500 said:


> You are correct sir, yoga pants galore!


Yea baby!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Still raining, lightly.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2030517 said:


> Still raining, lightly.


Same here, hasn't really stopped all day


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2030524 said:


> Same here, hasn't really stopped all day


What a mess!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2030441 said:


> Just sold the '06 and my 8.2 Poly V Plow. $21,000.
> 
> Now to sell my last '01. Stuff is moving.


Not sure if I missed it previously, but are you selling to upgrade or is this extra stuff?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2030567 said:


> Not sure if I missed it previously, but are you selling to upgrade or is this extra stuff?


I sold my '06 / plow to get $20,000 towards the '13 3500 dump I bought a month ago.

I sold my dump trailer because I bought the dump, to put $5,000 towards the truck.

I sold one of my '01's to pay off the dump, and now I'm trying to sell my other '01 to get $10,000 left over to put down on a new '15 regular cab work truck.

I've got a plow left over from my first '01 I sold to put on a new(er) truck, plus I bought a 9.2 VXT off of Craigslist today to put on the '13 dump I bought to replace the 9.5' Western that was on there.

However, I'm also going to list the mount and wiring that came with the 9.2 VXT today, because if I can sell that, along with one of my older 8.2 V's, I would just keep the 9.2 and put that on a truck and keep the 9.5' Western Pro Plus on the dump and have upgraded plows on the newer trucks.

All in all, I'll go from 5 trucks to 4, with about $20,000 in new debt, but everything will be 2 years old or newer. And everything will have lifetime warranties.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2030567 said:


> Not sure if I missed it previously, but are you selling to upgrade or is this extra stuff?


Fire sale


----------



## SnowGuy73

I see the skid power plow thread got shut down again. 

Haha.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Still raining.....


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2030581 said:


> I see the skid power plow thread got shut down again.
> 
> Haha.


Can't believe that was still going.

On a side note. Any idea what size generator I will need for that fish house?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2030586 said:


> Can't believe that was still going.
> 
> On a side note. Any idea what size generator I will need for that fish house?


Winter eu2ooo, summer 3000 if you need it to run the a.c.


----------



## Ranger620

SnowGuy73;2030588 said:


> Winter eu2ooo, summer 3000 if you need it to run the a.c.


This.^^^^^^^^^


----------



## SnowGuy73

Milaca unclaimed freight is the cheapest for the 2000, $850, I think.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2030581 said:


> I see the skid power plow thread got shut down again.
> 
> Haha.


I need to venture out more.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;2030591 said:


> Milaca unclaimed freight is the cheapest for the 2000, $850, I think.


Bessiwengers is cheeper when they have sales.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'll also have (2) Toro 30" Ground masters available after this weekend, $400 each of anyone is interested. These are the commercial version of the 30" push mowers that are $1600 +/- new.

All this stuff stays here for 2 days then heads to Craigslist.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2030608 said:


> I'll also have (2) Toro 30" Ground masters available after this weekend, $400 each of anyone is interested. These are the commercial version of the 30" push mowers that are $1600 +/- new.
> 
> All this stuff stays here for 2 days then heads to Craigslist.


You selling your kids to?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2030608 said:


> I'll also have (2) Toro 30" Ground masters available after this weekend, $400 each of anyone is interested. These are the commercial version of the 30" push mowers that are $1600 +/- new.
> 
> All this stuff stays here for 2 days then heads to Craigslist.


Well,cafe........


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2030609 said:


> You selling your kids to?


He would have to give us money then


----------



## IDST

I put a bid out on some storage units. If and if i get them i might be looking for some help if anybody is looking for it. I've been talking with the district manager the last few years and finally got a chance to bid it. Let's just say it looks good at this point as long as nobody comes in and really low balls it.

Talked the woman into one more skid for the winter if i get it as well. 

Does anybody do any of these and can give me some do's and don'ts? please


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2030586 said:


> Can't believe that was still going.
> 
> On a side note. Any idea what size generator I will need for that fish house?


I have the EU3000is I can bring when we go...:waving:

Make an offer...


----------



## Ranger620

jagext;2030612 said:


> I put a bid out on some storage units. If and if i get them i might be looking for some help if anybody is looking for it. I've been talking with the district manager the last few years and finally got a chance to bid it. Let's just say it looks good at this point as long as nobody comes in and really low balls it.
> 
> Talked the woman into one more skid for the winter if i get it as well.
> 
> Does anybody do any of these and can give me some do's and don'ts? please


I did a bunch of the minikahda(sp?) mini storages. They were decent to do. Lots of little things I had to do. If your doing the public storage ones good luck. Their contract is 75 pages. I wouldn't sign it of you paid me


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2030614 said:


> I did a bunch of the minikahda(sp?) mini storages. They were decent to do. Lots of little things I had to do. If your doing the public storage ones good luck. Their contract is 75 pages. I wouldn't sign it of you paid me


Yea way to much to read


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2030615 said:


> Yea way to much to read


For the record when i did minikada they were easy to deal with. I got all the way to signing the contract for like 18 public storage places and I rejected.
Minikada was nice to work with


----------



## IDST

Ranger620;2030614 said:


> I did a bunch of the minikahda(sp?) mini storages. They were decent to do. Lots of little things I had to do. If your doing the public storage ones good luck. Their contract is 75 pages. I wouldn't sign it of you paid me


These ones are really easy ones to plow just by looking at them. No shoveling on any of the properties. Just long (350 footish) halfway pushes. I've seen some of the past pricing on them and those seemed high to me.

I know what I can push in an hour but their are three or four of them I would have to look at subbing out some of it. Hopefully I can connect with someone on here vs anybody else for at least the open ups on them. Or else I will be buying another truck instead of skid for just these.

I've subbed for other companies but haven't hired anybody before for something like this.


----------



## qualitycut

jagext;2030617 said:


> These ones are really easy ones to plow just by looking at them. No shoveling on any of the properties. Just long (350 footish) halfway pushes. I've seen some of the past pricing on them and those seemed high to me.
> 
> I know what I can push in an hour but their are three or four of them I would have to look at subbing out some of it. Hopefully I can connect with someone on here vs anybody else for at least the open ups on them. Or else I will be buying another truck instead of skid for just these.
> 
> I've subbed for other companies but haven't hired anybody before for something like this.


Not sure where they are but if any are near inver grove i have a skid im looking to put to work.


----------



## qualitycut

Mid 40s for lows next week, hopefully slow the grass down. Rain chances Tuesday Wednesday also.


----------



## Camden

Got an RFP today for 4607 cell sites. Stretching from Washington to Vermont. I hate to pass up opportunities but managing that many might be above my pay grade. My wife thinks I should throw in a hail mary bid and if I get it I get it. Tempting...


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;2030625 said:


> Got an RFP today for 4607 cell sites. Stretching from Washington to Vermont. I hate to pass up opportunities but managing that many might be above my pay grade. My wife thinks I should throw in a hail mary bid and if I get it I get it. Tempting...


I would...


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2030625 said:


> Got an RFP today for 4607 cell sites. Stretching from Washington to Vermont. I hate to pass up opportunities but managing that many might be above my pay grade. My wife thinks I should throw in a hail mary bid and if I get it I get it. Tempting...


She just wants more shoes 

If you made just 50 bucks each thats over 200k a plow


----------



## Camden

I'm going to reach out to some of my friends who run major operations and see if they want to partner up. I don't think I have the bankroll for a contract like that.


----------



## IDST

qualitycut;2030622 said:


> Not sure where they are but if any are near inver grove i have a skid im looking to put to work.


I was thinking of you actually. two of them close to you i believe. If you live at the same place i use to see your truck a few years ago.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2030628 said:


> She just wants more shoes
> 
> If you made just 50 bucks each thats over 200k a plow


Yeah, I don't make that kind of money now after I pay my subs. I wish though...


----------



## qualitycut

jagext;2030630 said:


> I was thinking of you actually. two of them close to you i believe. If you live at the same place i use to see your truck a few years ago.


Pm me if ya want and let me know what your looking to have done if you get them and when you would know. Whats the triggers on them?


----------



## IDST

qualitycut;2030633 said:


> Pm me if ya want and let me know what your looking to have done if you get them and when you would know. Whats the triggers on them?


I'll do that. Hopefully know within a week or so. two inch trigger


----------



## mnlefty

Camden;2030625 said:


> Got an RFP today for 4607 cell sites. Stretching from Washington to Vermont. I hate to pass up opportunities but managing that many might be above my pay grade. My wife thinks I should throw in a hail mary bid and if I get it I get it. Tempting...


Holy cafe... ballpark how many do you have now? That sounds like a full time job... but even clearing $10/per site/per push for "administration" would be a cafe ton.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2030613 said:


> I have the EU3000is I can bring when we go...:waving:
> 
> Make an offer...


Your selling it?


----------



## Deershack

Hey Lawn: You still have that back pack blower?


----------



## CityGuy

62° cloudy and humid.


----------



## SnowGuy73

65, calm, fog.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Everything is wet....


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2030647 said:


> Everything is wet....


You wet the bed?

Yea should be fun with the skid up north in the woods this weekend...... not


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2030649 said:


> You wet the bed?
> 
> Yea should be fun with the skid up north in the woods this weekend...... not


No, I didn't drink last night.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I can see about 100 feet in front of me with how thick it is











Outside with the fog.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2030651 said:


> No, I didn't drink last night.


Haha! Hate when that happens


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2030652 said:


> I can see about 100 feet in front of me with how thick it is
> 
> Outside with the fog.


Yea that would be tough to get around.


----------



## qualitycut

For you resi guys, how long aftee its done snowing do you usual get to your last residential? Can you get away with 10 hours or try to keep it around 8


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2030653 said:


> Haha! Hate when that happens


You and me both.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2030655 said:


> For you resi guys, how long aftee its done snowing do you usual get to your last residential? Can you get away with 10 hours or try to keep it around 8


I had a 7 hour route per truck at peak when I was running 3. When I ended I was at 6.5 hours with one truck plowing and salting.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2030658 said:


> I had a 7 hour route per truck at peak when I was running 3. When I ended I was at 6.5 hours with one truck plowing and salting.


Yea last year i was at about 4 with my truck an 7.5 with the other. I added about 40 houses this year but the route is a lot tighter now so i think i can run about 8 in mine and 8-9 in the other.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2030655 said:


> For you resi guys, how long aftee its done snowing do you usual get to your last residential? Can you get away with 10 hours or try to keep it around 8


It kinda depends when it stopped snowing. Two years ago it took me about 8 hours. Last year it was about 5 but I did less residential, I usually try to wait until the city has gotten most of the roads plowed so they don't call me to come back and clean up the end of the driveway.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;2030661 said:


> It kinda depends when it stopped snowing. Two years ago it took me about 8 hours. Last year it was about 5 but I did less residential, I usually try to wait until the city has gotten most of the roads plowed so they don't call me to come back and clean up the end of the driveway.


Yea exactly, i try to plow about 20 ft of the road so if plows haven't gone by they usually dont leave a ridge at the end. Nothing worse then going back through the entire list just to clean up that


----------



## SnowGuy73

Let's see how big of a mistake aerating is going to be.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2030667 said:


> Let's see how big of a mistake aerating is going to be.


Lol do you even need to try to see the answer? My backyard has a nice pitchand is usually dry, its spongy as heck.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2030669 said:


> Lol do you even need to try to see the answer? My backyard has a nice pitchand is usually dry, its spongy as heck.


Ya, should be interesting.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2030667 said:


> Let's see how big of a mistake aerating is going to be.


If it were me, I'd wait til monday


----------



## SnowGuy73

I thought it was supposed to be sunny today?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2030675 said:


> If it were me, I'd wait til monday


It will probably rain then too.

I can't win.


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;2030675 said:


> If it were me, I'd wait til monday


I'm going to drive around and see if all the mowing can wait until monday too.


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;2030677 said:


> It will probably rain then too.
> 
> I can't win.


No, no, just tuesday and wednesday


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;2030682 said:


> No, no, just tuesday and wednesday


Whats Novak say?

I'll plan on the opposite!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2030676 said:


> I thought it was supposed to be sunny today?


I think later its supposed to be


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2030683 said:


> Whats Novak say?
> 
> I'll plan on the opposite!


He doesn't say til it's happening


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I guess I have mostly cloudy for today. Rain tuesday Wednesday and Thursday


----------



## banonea

Going to be a bad day, got the wife's dog at the vet, not sure whats up but she is bloated, not eating or pooping. Had o carry her to the vet...... got a bad feeling.


----------



## qualitycut

Rx has thier stieger or whatever that red tractor looking thing is called with the aerator on it


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2030685 said:


> He doesn't say til it's happening


Tjqts what I was looking for.


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2030690 said:


> Going to be a bad day, got the wife's dog at the vet, not sure whats up but she is bloated, not eating or pooping. Had o carry her to the vet...... got a bad feeling.


Does it eat stuff it shouldn't?


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2030694 said:


> Does it eat stuff it shouldn't?


Speaking of that how's your dog doing? I would assume all is back to normal


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2030625 said:


> Got an RFP today for 4607 cell sites. Stretching from Washington to Vermont. I hate to pass up opportunities but managing that many might be above my pay grade. My wife thinks I should throw in a hail mary bid and if I get it I get it. Tempting...


Do you do any of the wind turbines in southern MN?


----------



## Ranger620

banonea;2030690 said:


> Going to be a bad day, got the wife's dog at the vet, not sure whats up but she is bloated, not eating or pooping. Had o carry her to the vet...... got a bad feeling.


Hoping for the best


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2030694 said:


> Does it eat stuff it shouldn't?


Thinking uterus infection


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2030638 said:


> Your selling it?


Everything is for sale as they say...
It's like new...and I'm not just saying that.


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2030690 said:


> Going to be a bad day, got the wife's dog at the vet, not sure whats up but she is bloated, not eating or pooping. Had o carry her to the vet...... got a bad feeling.


We had one do that...kidney failure. 
Hoping for the best. 
Ours was from that dog food thing a bunch of years ago.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2030690 said:


> Going to be a bad day, got the wife's dog at the vet, not sure whats up but she is bloated, not eating or pooping. Had o carry her to the vet...... got a bad feeling.


That sucks. Hope for the best.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2030696 said:


> Speaking of that how's your dog doing? I would assume all is back to normal


Totally back to normal


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Wow the grass is soaked


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Irregation systems are still running all over too. Cafeing idiots


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;2030700 said:


> Thinking uterus infection


Not good best of luck!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2030712 said:


> Irregation systems are still running all over too. Cafeing idiots


Yup, the house I was just at to aerate had in on last night.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Doughboy12;2030704 said:


> Everything is for sale as they say...
> It's like new...and I'm not just saying that.


If polaris doesn't want it I might.

What are you asking?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Waiting for a little dry up time, I'm going to try for the combination test here.


----------



## banonea

Had to put her to sleep. Liver failing. She is not in bad pain now but was going to get worse fast. I wont keep her alive for our sake........sucks A$$. Wife is going to be a mess


----------



## Ranger620

banonea;2030700 said:


> Thinking uterus infection


Pieametra or how ever it's spelled means an emergency hysterectomy. Had to do that to my oldest dog when she was 9.


----------



## Camden

mnlefty;2030637 said:


> Holy cafe... ballpark how many do you have now? That sounds like a full time job... but even clearing $10/per site/per push for "administration" would be a cafe ton.


I have just under 1000 sites. It's a lot of work when it snows but the payoff is worth it. My wife handles the service requests and she dispatches subs. In a lot of cases everyone already knows what to do and they don't wait for me to green light anything but there are some guys who need to be told every time.



Doughboy12;2030697 said:


> Do you do any of the wind turbines in southern MN?


I wish. My subs in those wind-swept areas are also the guys who do those turbines. It's big business down there. Those guys are running $150k tractors with $15-20k blowers on them. It's not at all like you see up here where a person can use a truck mounted plow.


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2030718 said:


> Had to put her to sleep. Liver failing. She is not in bad pain now but was going to get worse fast. I wont keep her alive for our sake........sucks A$$. Wife is going to be a mess


Sorry to hear.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Official change of seasons.


----------



## Ranger620

banonea;2030718 said:


> Had to put her to sleep. Liver failing. She is not in bad pain now but was going to get worse fast. I wont keep her alive for our sake........sucks A$$. Wife is going to be a mess


That sucks. Never a fun day


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;2030715 said:


> If polaris doesn't want it I might.
> 
> What are you asking?


Thinking $1800


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2030728 said:


> Official change of seasons.


No mowing today? I'm about to try my first of the day. Big flat lawn. Might send emails telling everyone were waiting until Sunday-Monday


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2030718 said:


> Had to put her to sleep. Liver failing. She is not in bad pain now but was going to get worse fast. I wont keep her alive for our sake........sucks A$$. Wife is going to be a mess


So sorry to hear that...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2030704 said:


> Everything is for sale as they say...
> It's like new...and I'm not just saying that.


If you wanna sell it shoot me your price on it


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2030737 said:


> If you wanna sell it shoot me your price on it


See above...


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2030728 said:


> Official change of seasons.


I think that's a bit over weight for a 1 ton

Did you bend the headache rack already or is it supposed to be tipped up like that


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;2030718 said:


> Had to put her to sleep. Liver failing. She is not in bad pain now but was going to get worse fast. I wont keep her alive for our sake........sucks A$$. Wife is going to be a mess


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2030734 said:


> Thinking $1800


Mmm I think Home Depot sells them for that


----------



## qualitycut

35e north at county rd e is disaster


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2030570 said:


> I sold my '06 / plow to get $20,000 towards the '13 3500 dump I bought a month ago.
> 
> I sold my dump trailer because I bought the dump, to put $5,000 towards the truck.
> 
> I sold one of my '01's to pay off the dump, and now I'm trying to sell my other '01 to get $10,000 left over to put down on a new '15 regular cab work truck.
> 
> I've got a plow left over from my first '01 I sold to put on a new(er) truck, plus I bought a 9.2 VXT off of Craigslist today to put on the '13 dump I bought to replace the 9.5' Western that was on there.
> 
> However, I'm also going to list the mount and wiring that came with the 9.2 VXT today, because if I can sell that, along with one of my older 8.2 V's, I would just keep the 9.2 and put that on a truck and keep the 9.5' Western Pro Plus on the dump and have upgraded plows on the newer trucks.
> 
> All in all, I'll go from 5 trucks to 4, with about $20,000 in new debt, but everything will be 2 years old or newer. And everything will have lifetime warranties.


Nice... good to have newer stuff... more up time, less stress Thumbs Up


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2030750 said:


> 35e north at county rd e is disaster


 Pretty sure there is a police chase for burglary Right around there


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2030660 said:


> Yea last year i was at about 4 with my truck an 7.5 with the other. I added about 40 houses this year but the route is a lot tighter now so i think i can run about 8 in mine and 8-9 in the other.


I try and plan for 8, but ours agreements say up to 12 for final plow


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2030751 said:


> Nice... good to have newer stuff... more up time, less stress Thumbs Up


You going deep sea fishing while your down there?


----------



## qualitycut

I feel like they just re did all that stretch


----------



## SnowGuy73

Passed the combination. 

87%


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2030691 said:


> Rx has thier stieger or whatever that red tractor looking thing is called with the aerator on it


Guessing Steiner? Those things are beasts


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;2030757 said:


> Passed the combination.
> 
> 87%


And more conflicting thoughts on what a need to convert to an a.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2030743 said:


> Mmm I think Home Depot sells them for that


$1999 plus tax.
I have the charging plug too.
It's not the "handi" cheap one.


----------



## qualitycut

So those handicap houses i posted about a while back, the bids were due the 18th and to be chosen today and i never sent any in. Just got an email asking if i still want to bid. Said i can send them over monday. Sounds like no one bid on some. Im going to go way high on the ones by my house and routes and see what happens


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2030759 said:


> Guessing Steiner? Those things are beasts


Yea thats what i meant


----------



## snowman55

LwnmwrMan22;2030728 said:


> Official change of seasons.


Where is the dents? other side?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2030718 said:


> Had to put her to sleep. Liver failing. She is not in bad pain now but was going to get worse fast. I wont keep her alive for our sake........sucks A$$. Wife is going to be a mess


That sucks. Sorry


----------



## jimslawnsnow

snowman55;2030767 said:


> Where is the dents? other side?


He hasn't had it long enough


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2030769 said:


> He hasn't had it long enough


Or his guys haven't drove it.


----------



## qualitycut

Hes going to be pissed when they dent up all his new stuff


----------



## Green Grass

snowman55;2030767 said:


> Where is the dents? other side?


Wait till he unloads it.


----------



## qualitycut

Oooo poor lwmr. ....


----------



## djagusch

snowman55;2030767 said:


> Where is the dents? other side?


I would think the roof has a new dent due to loading that, spilled forward and he leveled it out before the pic.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hey hey hey... Don't make me report each and every one of you. Pretty sure Mr. Donovan said, not that long ago, treat everyone with respect. Did he not?

At least I used a weather term in my post.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass, was that you pulling a black trailer?


----------



## qualitycut

55 degrees in duxbury
Now to see what gets stuck first. The wheeler or skid


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;2030783 said:


> Hey hey hey... Don't make me report each and every one of you. Pretty sure Mr. Donovan said, not that long ago, treat everyone with respect. Did he not?
> 
> At least I used a weather term in my post.


Hey I was not a part of that last mass post deletion...I get to do what I want

The season opens tomorrow cant wait


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;2030784 said:


> Green Grass, was that you pulling a black trailer?


Depending on what trailer and where there is a good chance yes


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2030783 said:


> Hey hey hey... Don't make me report each and every one of you. Pretty sure Mr. Donovan said, not that long ago, treat everyone with respect. Did he not?
> 
> At least I used a weather term in my post.


He specifically told us that rule does not apply to you.

68 and cloudy


----------



## SnowGuy73

Aerating going perfect now, pulling great plugs.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2030718 said:


> Had to put her to sleep. Liver failing. She is not in bad pain now but was going to get worse fast. I wont keep her alive for our sake........sucks A$$. Wife is going to be a mess


That sucks. Sorry to hear.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2030757 said:


> Passed the combination.
> 
> 87%


Good to hear.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;2030792 said:


> Depending on what trailer and where there is a good chance yes


Enclosed on 19 heading north


----------



## Green Grass

Huge speed sting on 394


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2030828 said:


> Huge speed sting on 394


Huge line at Chipotle in Vadnais Heights. First load of wood done. I'd do another, but shucks, my dad is using the tractor to mow parks. That load will have to wait til Sunday.


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;2030815 said:


> Enclosed on 19 heading north




If it looked like this then yep.


----------



## NorthernProServ

banonea;2030718 said:


> Had to put her to sleep. Liver failing. She is not in bad pain now but was going to get worse fast. I wont keep her alive for our sake........sucks A$$. Wife is going to be a mess


Sorry to hear,

Sucks big time, know the feeling all to well still.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2030830 said:


> If it looked like this then yep.


Now THERE'S a man that knows his trucks!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I know everyone has bought new(er) trucks lately, but has anyone here put an aftermarket radio in with a backup camera in? Can I just use any radio with A/V outs and plug a camera in? Need Bluetooth too. It's not in this little dump I bought.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2030837 said:


> I know everyone has bought new(er) trucks lately, but has anyone here put an aftermarket radio in with a *backup camera* in? Can I just use any radio with A/V outs and plug a camera in? Need Bluetooth too. It's not in this little dump I bought.


My newest truck came with a backup camera straight from the factory. Love it!


----------



## Camden

So I bought one of those Neat scanners yesterday and talk about a piece of sh!t. It's so slow that I could probably write down all of the information on the document I'm scanning in the amount of time it takes for the stupid thing to work.

0 stars.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2030837 said:


> I know everyone has bought new(er) trucks lately, but has anyone here put an aftermarket radio in with a backup camera in? Can I just use any radio with A/V outs and plug a camera in? Need Bluetooth too. It's not in this little dump I bought.


A lot of the Rams can have the camera added to the factory radio.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2030841 said:


> My newest truck came with a backup camera straight from the factory. Love it!


Right. My '13 2500 and '14 3500 have them, but this 3500 dump doesn't. Plus I need to get a Bluetooth radio in here so one of my guys (or myself) don't get busted for talking in a commercial vehicle.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2030848 said:


> A lot of the Rams can have the camera added to the factory radio.


I did that in the '11 diesel I had. Added the OEM camera after the fact.

The radio in this dump is the cheapest radio they have. There's no way a camera would work with this radio.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2030850 said:


> I did that in the '11 diesel I had. Added the OEM camera after the fact.
> 
> The radio in this dump is the cheapest radio they have. There's no way a camera would work with this radio.


Even those ones you could added it to but you still would be short the Bluetooth and I don't know where you would put the camera. I know a guy out this way that does all that stuff but I do not know of anyone up your way who does.


----------



## SnowGuy73

High of 61° for Wednesday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Had to buy a new PS4 controller today. Wore the first one out.




I can buy a camera offf of Amazon that mounts on the license plate with 180° view.

Just don't know how they plug in. If the electrical works through the AV wires.

Been so long since I've worked on electronics in a truck I don't how they operate anymore.

Just like I need to pull the mirrors off and put heated on. Those'll have to be aftermarket, since there's no wires inside the door in this dump for them.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sweet. Got a guy that just bought a '13 Ram coming out to get this Western. 

Might actually be ready for snow soon.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2030874 said:


> Sweet. Got a guy that just bought a '13 Ram coming out to get this Western.
> 
> Might actually be ready for snow soon.


Or you will be short equipment. It's snowing in fairbanks Alaska


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2030883 said:


> Or you will be short equipment. It's snowing in fairbanks Alaska


I'll have the same equipment as last year, and be better prepared than I was 2 winters ago.

Only thing left is to see if my loader operator is back on board or not this year. (Not the one that was drunk pre-plowing last winter on the news).


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2030755 said:


> You going deep sea fishing while your down there?


Trying to get the FIL to go... We were lucky to get out for golf...


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2030764 said:


> So those handicap houses i posted about a while back, the bids were due the 18th and to be chosen today and i never sent any in. Just got an email asking if i still want to bid. Said i can send them over monday. Sounds like no one bid on some. Im going to go way high on the ones by my house and routes and see what happens


I'd get that thing sent over asap... give them higher than normal... worth a shot


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2030797 said:


> Aerating going perfect now, pulling great plugs.


That's the key, perfect moisture


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2030837 said:


> I know everyone has bought new(er) trucks lately, but has anyone here put an aftermarket radio in with a backup camera in? Can I just use any radio with A/V outs and plug a camera in? Need Bluetooth too. It's not in this little dump I bought.


I've actually been looking for one of my older trucks... Yes most of them take that typical A/V cable it seems


----------



## CityGuy

Was one of those days.
Timing belt broke on the shouldering machine. Then we started hauling out of Buffalo for stock piling and the contractor didn't see us come in and dug a trench for pipe trapping us on the back side of the pile. So there we sat until 100 pm with nowhere to go.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2030904 said:


> Was one of those days.
> Timing belt broke on the shouldering machine. Then we started hauling out of Buffalo for stock piling and the contractor didn't see us come in and dug a trench for pipe trapping us on the back side of the pile. So there we sat until 100 pm with nowhere to go.


Tough. I'm sure you didn't get paid either for those hours, huh?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2030906 said:


> Tough. I'm sure you didn't get paid either for those hours, huh?


Oh I'm sure he did


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2030892 said:


> Trying to get the FIL to go... We were lucky to get out for golf...


I'll get you freaked out a little. My parents spent many winters there. If you go book a trip on the sweet Jody. Captain Phil is who runs it. Look for a picture of a guy in a green jacket grey hat holding a big grouper. That's my dad


----------



## SnowGuy73

Good enough for today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Chinese for dinner.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2030931 said:


> Chinese for dinner.


Dang that sounds amazing


----------



## SSS Inc.

Alright you 1" guys.  How many 1" events do you guys use for the season. I have more history with 1.5" or 2". Thanks a bunch!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2030949 said:


> Alright you 1" guys.  How many 1" events do you guys use for the season. I have more history with 1.5" or 2". Thanks a bunch!


2 years ago, 764. Last year, 28.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Pretty nice night out for homecoming tonight.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;2030906 said:


> Tough. I'm sure you didn't get paid either for those hours, huh?


Well we worked picking big rocks out of the gravel and other vegetation that was growing in the pile.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2030931 said:


> Chinese for dinner.


More specific?


----------



## CityGuy

Green I'll be rolling out about 7 if you want a ride. Let me know.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2030954 said:


> 2 years ago, 764. Last year, 28.


28? I had about 8 last year.


----------



## qualitycut

By the way, skid loader stuck first. Only took 3 trees to get the chain to hold without pulling the tree over. Wet as cafe up here.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I have a chance of rain from Tuesday night all the way through Sunday next week


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2030973 said:


> I have a chance of rain from Tuesday night all the way through Sunday next week


Great...........


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2030964 said:


> Green I'll be rolling out about 7 if you want a ride. Let me know.


I will meet you there. I might go grab a trailer after so I will drive separate.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2030969 said:


> By the way, skid loader stuck first. Only took 3 trees to get the chain to hold without pulling the tree over. Wet as cafe up here.


Need the 18" tracks they don't get stuck


----------



## mnlefty

SSS Inc.;2030949 said:


> Alright you 1" guys.  How many 1" events do you guys use for the season. I have more history with 1.5" or 2". Thanks a bunch!


The last time I looked at nws historical reports I'm pretty sure average was about 17, I always used 20 as the base for my seasonals.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

mnlefty;2030989 said:


> The last time I looked at nws historical reports I'm pretty sure average was about 17, I always used 20 as the base for my seasonals.


Those are solid numbers.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2030981 said:


> I will meet you there. I might go grab a trailer after so I will drive separate.


Sounds good


----------



## SSS Inc.

mnlefty;2030989 said:


> The last time I looked at nws historical reports I'm pretty sure average was about 17, I always used 20 as the base for my seasonals.





LwnmwrMan22;2030992 said:


> Those are solid numbers.


Thanks for the responses. I was thinking around 20 but that was a guess and a nice even number.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;2031005 said:


> Thanks for the responses. I was thinking around 20 but that was a guess and a nice even number.


I use 20 for 1" pushes


----------



## Polarismalibu

snowmobile exhaust sure makes a garage smell good..


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2030988 said:


> Need the 18" tracks they don't get stuck


Im sure it wouldn't have mattered it was like soup.


----------



## qualitycut

mnlefty;2030989 said:


> The last time I looked at nws historical reports I'm pretty sure average was about 17, I always used 20 as the base for my seasonals.


This, if i want the account bad enough i do 16-18 otherwise 20


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2031028 said:


> Im sure it wouldn't have mattered it was like soup.


You would be surprised. I was going threw stuff over a foot deep the consistency of concrete like I was on dry ground. Surprised the heck out of me


----------



## Ranger620

New episode of Bering sea gold


----------



## qualitycut

Cb your direct email the one you sent me the bif from? [email protected]


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2031035 said:


> You would be surprised. I was going threw stuff over a foot deep the consistency of concrete like I was on dry ground. Surprised the heck out of me


I sunk before i even tried to get out i have mud in the engine compartment. Bottomed out on a boulder


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2030917 said:


> I'll get you freaked out a little. My parents spent many winters there. If you go book a trip on the sweet Jody. Captain Phil is who runs it. Look for a picture of a guy in a green jacket grey hat holding a big grouper. That's my dad


Haha that's awesome... Gonna have to look it up


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2030949 said:


> Alright you 1" guys.  How many 1" events do you guys use for the season. I have more history with 1.5" or 2". Thanks a bunch!


I usually use 28-30 for 1 inch... Might be high, but I like my safety net...


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2031050 said:


> Haha that's awesome... Gonna have to look it up


Freaked out part is he died on that boat in the middle of the gulf.


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2031053 said:


> I usually use 28-30 for 1 inch... Might be high, but I like my safety net...


This is where I'm at. I try to stick to 30. If it were next door to a place we were doing and i really wanted it I'd go 25. Not sure if I'd go down to 20 or not.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2031053 said:


> I usually use 28-30 for 1 inch... Might be high, but I like my safety net...


Well now I have to go back to the drawing board!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2031054 said:


> Freaked out part is he died on that boat in the middle of the gulf.


Oh boy... yeah that part is a little freaky


----------



## mnlefty

SSS Inc.;2031057 said:


> Well now I have to go back to the drawing board!


Can't speak for CB or Ranger on what their number represents, but I'm guessing total pushes? The 17/20 I mentioned is just weather reported total number of days with 1" or more of snowfall... if you plow several times during a bigger storm then you need to account for that. Historically speaking it's quite rare to get to 25 or 30 1" events.


----------



## Ranger620

mnlefty;2031073 said:


> Can't speak for CB or Ranger on what their number represents, but I'm guessing total pushes? The 17/20 I mentioned is just weather reported total number of days with 1" or more of snowfall... if you plow several times during a bigger storm then you need to account for that. Historically speaking it's quite rare to get to 25 or 30 1" events.


My number represents nothing historic. It's a safety net for me. We may have less but I like to play it safe. Id rather bid for 30 and plow 17 than bid 17 and plow 30


----------



## qualitycut

Lwmr i dont have cell service but I should know on that truck next week if you still have it. Maybe even the package deal


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;2031083 said:


> My number represents nothing historic. It's a safety net for me. We may have less but I like to play it safe. Id rather bid for 30 and plow 17 than bid 17 and plow 30


But then do you say you Plow 45 times for the year? I'm with MNlefty. Everything I do is plowed when 1" Falls, but I don't Plow at every inch. On a 4" snowfall, it's plowed 1 time, not 4 times. Maybe that's where the numbers are different?


----------



## SSS Inc.

∆∆∆∆∆∆∆∆∆ This guy is going places.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2031097 said:


> But then do you say you Plow 45 times for the year? I'm with MNlefty. Everything I do is plowed when 1" Falls, but I don't Plow at every inch. On a 4" snowfall, it's plowed 1 time, not 4 times. Maybe that's where the numbers are different?


No when bidding on a 1" seasonal property I will use 28-30 plows per season
Not counting every inch just every time out which is likely closer to 17 than 30


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2031094 said:


> Lwmr i dont have cell service but I should know on that truck next week if you still have it. Maybe even the package deal


It's here if you want it. If not, I'll just run it. It's on CL, but I'm not pushing it or renewing the ad.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;2031103 said:


> No when bidding on a 1" seasonal property I will use 28-30 plows per season
> Not counting every inch just every time out


Right, but is that 30 times total for all plows for the year? JUST the 1" plows? Or plowing 2-3 times on a 4" snow?


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2031108 said:


> Right, but is that 30 times total for all plows for the year? JUST the 1" plows? Or plowing 2-3 times on a 4" snow?


Each time out not trips per storm. So if we get 2" or 12" still count as one


----------



## mnlefty

http://www.dnr.state.mn.us/climate/twin_cities/snow_event_counts.html

This is the site I was thinking of that I pulled my numbers from back in the day. Pretty sure I remember seeing one similar that was the 30 year average not going back 100+ years that was just a touch higher.


----------



## Ranger620

I should say per event


----------



## Ranger620

mnlefty;2031110 said:


> http://www.dnr.state.mn.us/climate/twin_cities/snow_event_counts.html
> 
> This is the site I was thinking of that I pulled my numbers from back in the day. Pretty sure I remember seeing one similar that was the 30 year average not going back 100+ years that was just a touch higher.


I get the numbers and agree with them I just go higher. For a buffer


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2030837 said:


> I know everyone has bought new(er) trucks lately, but has anyone here put an aftermarket radio in with a backup camera in? Can I just use any radio with A/V outs and plug a camera in? Need Bluetooth too. It's not in this little dump I bought.


Just did it. Yes the VIDEO goes through a yellow video RCA cable but you have to power it with the reverse lights wire. They come with a pigtail cable. 
I went with this one...
http://www.amazon.com/Esky-EC180-19...qid=1443233616&sr=8-8&keywords=Back+up+camera


----------



## Green Grass

Doughboy12;2031128 said:


> Just did it. Yes the VIDEO goes through a yellow video RCA cable but you have to power it with the reverse lights wire. They come with a pigtail cable.
> I went with this one...
> http://www.amazon.com/Esky-EC180-19...qid=1443233616&sr=8-8&keywords=Back+up+camera


He should have it gift wrapped for himself! !


----------



## Doughboy12

Green Grass;2031129 said:


> He should have it gift wrapped for himself! !


They don't work anywhere near as well as the factory ones. About all I get out of mine is hooking up trailers and backing up close to cars and garage doors.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2031129 said:


> He should have it gift wrapped for himself! !


I've been married 15 years. I do enough for myself.

I haven't mastered gravy yet.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2031130 said:


> They don't work anywhere near as well as the factory ones. About all I get out of mine is hooking up trailers and backing up close to cars and garage doors.


That's all I need it for. Hooking up the trailer hauling the tractor to do sidewalks at these schools


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2031131 said:


> I've been married 15 years. I do enough for myself.
> 
> I haven't mastered gravy yet.


I think we all need that recipe.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2031106 said:


> It's here if you want it. If not, I'll just run it. It's on CL, but I'm not pushing it or renewing the ad.


Just sent in some bids an will probably need it justneed to come up with money.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I wiped out today. My back is so sore I can hardly walk. I really don't know what I did to make it sore. It's been like this for almost a week. Good thing I don't own a new dodge or it would be worse


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2031138 said:


> Just sent in some bids an will probably need it justneed to come up with money.


Let me know if you didn't get my texts, I can email you


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2031140 said:


> I wiped out today. My back is so sore I can hardly walk. I really don't know what I did to make it sore. It's been like this for almost a week. Good thing I don't own a new dodge or it would be worse


Did you jump out of the way of a push mower? I hear that screws up your back for a couple of months.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2031149 said:


> Did you jump out of the way of a push mower? I hear that screws up your back for a couple of months.


Did you get my text???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2031152 said:


> Did you get my text???


I did. Not worried about how to hook it up, just making sure I buy the right head unit.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2030849 said:


> Right. My '13 2500 and '14 3500 have them, but this 3500 dump doesn't. Plus I need to get a Bluetooth radio in here so one of my guys (or myself) don't get busted for talking in a commercial vehicle.


Go with a Kenwood and yes it has both Bluetooth a d av outs for a camera


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2031149 said:


> Did you jump out of the way of a push mower? I hear that screws up your back for a couple of months.


Nope. Funny though, last week at a town home I had a guy pushing the 30" uphill because the idiots leave the water on and he fell on his face. Mower almost ran him over. He's perfectly fine. Must not be as smart as your guy.

I shut the sprinkler off at the house. Was perfect mowing yesterday


----------



## SnowGuy73

59° light breeze, few clouds.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Heavy dew..


----------



## CityGuy

55° fog/mist


----------



## CityGuy

Good day to go burn a house or two for training.


----------



## Green Grass

My neighbor sounds like minneapolis. They must be getting some geese.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2031174 said:


> My neighbor sounds like minneapolis. They must be getting some geese.


Same out here. I'm always shocked at how many shots I hear with how few birds I see flying around.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;2031156 said:


> Go with a Kenwood and yes it has both Bluetooth a d av outs for a camera


Yeah, I was leaning the cheap Kenwood at BB.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BTW...good morning fellow PlowSite members....










(Trying to keep things respectful AND relate to those out duck/goose hunting)


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Looks.very wet out


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2031187 said:


> Looks.very wet out


Not sure why go would say that????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Foggy mornings do give great opportunity for awesome pics, there is that.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I know I'm a week late for quality, but if anyone is looking for a new Blizzard, I might have one for sale by the end of the day. I'll update later.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2031189 said:


> Not sure why go would say that????


I don't have the fog you have


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2031191 said:


> I know I'm a week late for quality, but if anyone is looking for a new Blizzard, I might have one for sale by the end of the day. I'll update later.


Why would anyone want a plow that's not being made?

And yes, that was sarcasm


----------



## Bill1090

Foggy and 59*.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2031199 said:


> Why would anyone want a plow that's not being made?
> 
> And yes, that was sarcasm


I don't want it, the reason it would just be sold if it as to come with the truck.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2031108 said:


> Right, but is that 30 times total for all plows for the year? JUST the 1" plows? Or plowing 2-3 times on a 4" snow?


Wait... so when you guys were talking 20, you were talking 20 1" snowfalls/plows? Or are you thinking 20 plows is what a 1" trigger is going to get whether it be 1" or 16"?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2031183 said:


> Yeah, I was leaning the cheap Kenwood at BB.


I think that's the one I looked at, either an open box alpine


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2031202 said:


> Wait... so when you guys were talking 20, you were talking 20 1" snowfalls/plows? Or are you thinking 20 plows is what a 1" trigger is going to get whether it be 1" or 16"?


I was talking 20 times to do the 1" accounts and none of the accounts that have a 1.5"+ trigger, those snowfalls would be extra.

Then 10 events there, and you're at 30 times total for the season. Which is why 2013-14 sucked, since we plowed 22 times in December.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2031201 said:


> I don't want it, the reason it would just be sold if it as to come with the truck.


You're getting another truck?


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2031202 said:


> Wait... so when you guys were talking 20, you were talking 20 1" snowfalls/plows? Or are you thinking 20 plows is what a 1" trigger is going to get whether it be 1" or 16"?


I was corrected yesterday. I think you and I read it the same way


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2031205 said:


> I was talking 20 times to do the 1" accounts and none of the accounts that have a 1.5"+ trigger, those snowfalls would be extra.
> 
> Then 10 events there, and you're at 30 times total for the season. Which is why 2013-14 sucked, since we plowed 22 times in December.


Alright, then I think I'm on the same page with 20 events vs my 30 I was using


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2031207 said:


> You're getting another truck?


Depends on if quality buys my other '01 as a back up. If not, I'll just use my last '01. If he buys it, then yeah, I need 4 trucks and will keep an eye open for a deal on a 5th.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2031191 said:


> I know I'm a week late for quality, but if anyone is looking for a new Blizzard, I might have one for sale by the end of the day. I'll update later.


Pm me if you do.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## jimslawnsnow

Big apple pizza. Yum


----------



## jimslawnsnow

It's hot out


----------



## CityGuy

Anybody know if on goggle maps on your phone there is a way or how to turn on voice directions? I mean spot tells you and you don't have too look at your phone.


----------



## NorthernProServ

jimslawnsnow;2031231 said:


> It's hot out


It's 56 here and foggy

T-minus 3 hours


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ;2031233 said:


> It's 56 here and foggy
> 
> T-minus 3 hours


Good luck.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Mostly sunny and 75 here


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2031232 said:


> Anybody know if on goggle maps on your phone there is a way or how to turn on voice directions? I mean spot tells you and you don't have too look at your phone.


It's in the settings while you have a route going


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Salesmen get dejected when Ranger and I walk into a dealership.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS,

Check your PM's, text me yes or no.

651-248-9728


----------



## unit28

Let's go purple.....


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2031243 said:


> It's in the settings while you have a route going


Found it thank you. Was off.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Nevermind SSS, couldn't steal a plow out of Burnsville.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Lots of lawn services out today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2031267 said:


> Lots of lawn services out today.


Mine was.......


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;2031267 said:


> Lots of lawn services out today.


Not this guy!


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2031270 said:


>


Did you buy another truck?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2031257 said:


> Nevermind SSS, couldn't steal a plow out of Burnsville.


Okie dokie...


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2031270 said:


>


Nice. wish mine had the cab lights


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2031282 said:


> Nice. wish mine had the cab lights


Could always have them added.

I won't get one without them anymore


----------



## CityGuy

Gophers pull out a win.




76° and sunny


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2031274 said:


> Not this guy!


You were busy playing firefighter


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

FWIW, Burnsville Dodge has a 3500 with a Blizzard 810PP they will sell for $38,000. Regular cab, 6.4 Hemi.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Man the views at Zorbaz are still great even this late in the year


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2031287 said:


> FWIW, Burnsville Dodge has a 3500 with a Blizzard 810PP they will sell for $38,000. Regular cab, 6.4 Hemi.


Shhhhhhh lol


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2031287 said:


> FWIW, Burnsville Dodge has a 3500 with a Blizzard 810PP they will sell for $38,000. Regular cab, 6.4 Hemi.


Shhhhh you might upset quality when He finds out that he over paid for his ford with no plow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2031301 said:


> Shhhhh you might upset quality when He finds out that he over paid for his ford with no plow


Lol. I thought about him the whole time. He could have bought that new 2015 with the 810PP AND my '01 with the V for almost what he paid for the Ford


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;2031302 said:


> Lol. I thought about him the whole time. He could have bought that new 2015 with the 810PP AND my '01 with the V for almost what he paid for the Ford


All I can say is ouch!


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2031302 said:


> Lol. I thought about him the whole time. He could have bought that new 2015 with the 810PP AND my '01 with the V for almost what he paid for the Ford


But he has a quality truck now.

See what I did there lol


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2031302 said:


> Lol. I thought about him the whole time. He could have bought that new 2015 with the 810PP AND my '01 with the V for almost what he paid for the Ford


Still cant figure out why they are so much cheaper than chevy or ford.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2031308 said:


> Still cant figure out why they are so much cheaper than chevy or ford.


$47,000 could have bought 2 trucks/plows.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2031308 said:


> Still cant figure out why they are so much cheaper than chevy or ford.


My buddy just got a Denali was 7k cheaper then my truck. Not sure how that works


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;2031315 said:


> My buddy just got a Denali was 7k cheaper then my truck. Not sure how that works


That surprises me..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2031312 said:


> $47,000 could have bought 2 trucks/plows.


That's neither here nor there though. Let me know if you decide anything on the truck when you get back. Even though I bought this '15, I'll keep that as a back up if I need to.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2031283 said:


> Could always have them added.
> 
> I won't get one without them anymore


Ughh I just can't do it... 5 more lights for the DOT to find out


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2031322 said:


> Ughh I just can't do it... 5 more lights for the DOT to find out


To me after I had them they look so much better


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;2031316 said:


> That surprises me..


That's what I said! Crazy how similar they are to my ford on the inside


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2031308 said:


> Still cant figure out why they are so much cheaper than chevy or ford.


You saw the numbers Doughboy posted the other day... Ford/Chevy are handily beating Ram... gotta sell trucks somehow...


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2031335 said:


> You saw the numbers Doughboy posted the other day... Ford/Chevy are handily beating Ram... gotta sell trucks somehow...


When it comes down to the basics they all are the same. Way better then the stupid tundra


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2031339 said:


> When it comes down to the basics they all are the same. Way better then the stupid tundra


Very true...


----------



## snowman55

I've priced. not much cheaper, chev 3500 is $31000 price skyrockets on all of them when you add trim levels. Told 2 dodge dealers get it under $30,000 and I'll switch only way they came close was with no posi or limited slip. No thanks.


----------



## snowman55

I don't know how they can even call it 4 wheel drive it's really 2 wheel drive 1 front 1 rear


----------



## qualitycut

So these dodges in the low 30s are they all manual windows locks, no carpet stripped down models?


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2031344 said:


> So these dodges in the low 30s are they all manual windows locks, no carpet stripped down models?


 They're all power windows locks small touch screen


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2031345 said:


> They're all power windows locks small touch screen


Hmmm interesting.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2031346 said:


> Hmmm interesting.


Think it's called the tradesman. Not to bad of a truck. I would rather get the ford but it's really personal perferamce


----------



## CityGuy

59° clear and it sounds like a war zone out here.


----------



## CityGuy

Either there are a lot of hunters out or a lot of bad shots.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2031344 said:


> So these dodges in the low 30s are they all manual windows locks, no carpet stripped down models?


I paid $32k. Power windows/locks, 6.4 Hemi ($1300 option), sprayed in bed liner, Bluetooth radio with backup camera, cab lights, snow plow package with heavier alternator, chrome package, electronic shift for 4 wheel drive, carpet, floor mats, big power /heated trailer tow mirrors that fold out like was discussed 2-3 weeks ago.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bad link.........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.dodgeofburnsville.com/new/Ram/2015-Ram-3500-ffbbdd4b0a0a0064310b1dffc5baa84a.htm

Window sticker is right below the pic of the truck.

I didn't get the retired military rebate or recent college grad rebate, but there is an additional $1500 rebate if you put a Plow on (doesn't have to be new, just installed at a shop) and $500 if you belong to MNLA. There were $3,000 in other rebates, plus they discounted the truck another $4400.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doesn't have......

Power seats
1touch up for the windows, you actually have to hold the button to roll the window up
Integrated brake control. However, it does come with aa pigtail you wire toa new brake controller, which then just plugs in under the dash, everything else is wired in through the truck.
Sliding rear window
Fog lights
Navigation
Heated/cooler seats, no heated steering wheel.


It's a dressed up work truck, which is all I need for my dad to be able to drive to Menard's when he wants to walk around and 20 days / year plowing.

If I need to use it to pull a trailer 2-3-4 days if one of the main trucks goes in the shop, then I have a truck able to back up to the trailer, hook up and go.


----------



## CityGuy

Are the Dodges solid front axle on the half tons or independent?


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2031361 said:


> http://www.dodgeofburnsville.com/new/Ram/2015-Ram-3500-ffbbdd4b0a0a0064310b1dffc5baa84a.htm
> 
> Window sticker is right below the pic of the truck.
> 
> I didn't get the retired military rebate or recent college grad rebate, but there is an additional $1500 rebate if you put a Plow on (doesn't have to be new, just installed at a shop) and $500 if you belong to MNLA. There were $3,000 in other rebates, plus they discounted the truck another $4400.


You need to ask them where your other two tires are...
"Dual rear wheels" (From the write up)


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2031366 said:


> Are the Dodges solid front axle on the half tons or independent?


1/2 ton is independent 3/4 and 1 ton are solid


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2031364 said:


> Doesn't have......
> 
> Power seats
> 1touch up for the windows, you actually have to hold the button to roll the window up
> Integrated brake control. However, it does come with aa pigtail you wire toa new brake controller, which then just plugs in under the dash, everything else is wired in through the truck.
> Sliding rear window
> Fog lights
> Navigation
> Heated/cooler seats, no heated steering wheel.
> 
> It's a dressed up work truck, which is all I need for my dad to be able to drive to Menard's when he wants to walk around and 20 days / year plowing.
> 
> If I need to use it to pull a trailer 2-3-4 days if one of the main trucks goes in the shop, then I have a truck able to back up to the trailer, hook up and go.


On a lot of them you can add the factory brake controller


----------



## djagusch

snowman55;2031342 said:


> I've priced. not much cheaper, chev 3500 is $31000 price skyrockets on all of them when you add trim levels. Told 2 dodge dealers get it under $30,000 and I'll switch only way they came close was with no posi or limited slip. No thanks.


Is the anti spin differential which is standard not comparable to the posi or ls? Pretty sure it's similar concepts just termed differently.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

What happened to all the rain talk for this week?


----------



## Green Grass

The one with the blizzard says $31099


----------



## Green Grass

djagusch;2031373 said:


> Is the anti spin differential which is standard not comparable to the posi or ls? Pretty sure it's similar concepts just termed differently.


That would be the same thing


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh, no remote start either. BBY will install one for $200. Brake controller is $75 at Northern Tool.


----------



## SnowGuy73

61° light breeze, clear.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2031375 said:


> The one with the blizzard says $31099


That's with 100% of the rebates. Like I said, I wasn't military or a college grad. Then the Plow they are trying to get another $7500.

They wanted $41,000 for the truck with the Blizzard. I offered $36,000. Figure I could dump the Blizzard for $5,000 pretty easily, I already have a Boss left over from a truck I sold that didn't want the Plow.

I would then be at $31,000 for the truck. They came down to $38,000 and said that's it. I just said no, I was sticking to $36,000, which is still a fair number for a truck that's been there for at least 8 months.

Even if I could have sold the Blizzard for $6,000, I would still have to pay to take it off, or just run it I suppose and sell one more Boss. But in the NE, I ended up at $32k for a newer truck with carpet, but no slider. My truck has a sprayed in factory liner, Blizzard truck had an installed liner.

From what I could tell, they don't really want to sell the truck with the Blizzard on it. They have some sort of agreement with Stonebrooke to have a truck with a demo on it, so if someone wants to see the Blizzard in action, they can go to Burnsville to see it, which makes sense.

What doesn't make sense is there's no more Blizzard, so you would think Stonebrooke would want to get a new SnowEx on a truck.

The guys I talked to at the dealership didn't seem to realize Blizzard isn't Blizzard anymore. I was told they own the plow for $6400. Which if you add it to my $32k, would put me at the $38k they were sticking to on the truck with the plow.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2031377 said:


> Oh, no remote start either. BBY will install one for $200. Brake controller is $75 at Northern Tool.


That is for the cafe ones that are time delay controlled not brake pressure/momentum controlled.
I have a Prodigy (P2) that is for $100 if you want a real controller. Pigtail and brackets too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light dew..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2031382 said:


> That is for the cafe ones that are time delay controlled not brake pressure/momentum controlled.
> I have a Prodigy (P2) that is for $100 if you want a real controller. Pigtail and brackets too.


Eh, I've had the Prodigy ones too. All the same to me. Lock up trailer brakes when DOT says to move the switch. Other than that, I run them pretty light. It's a pain swapping trailer brakes every year other wise.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2031387 said:


> Eh, I've had the Prodigy ones too. All the same to me. Lock up trailer brakes when DOT says to move the switch. Other than that, I run them pretty light. It's a pain swapping trailer brakes every year other wise.


For you...$75 final offer


----------



## snowman55

I was told anti spin just transfers 1 wheel to other. Have to go with a snow chief not just plow prep package to get a posi/ limited slip axls. Again not really cheaper. And it's 2 wheel drive. And just like any brand deals are trucks lots are stuck with. Have a color choice and they want more.


----------



## djagusch

snowman55;2031390 said:


> I was told anti spin just transfers 1 wheel to other. Have to go with a snow chief not just plow prep package to get a posi/ limited slip axls. Again not really cheaper. And it's 2 wheel drive. And just like any brand deals are trucks lots are stuck with. Have a color choice and they want more.


The gm bright red is your color, correct?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;2031393 said:


> The gm bright red is your color, correct?


You mean like below???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.dodgeofburnsville.com/new/Ram/2015-Ram-3500-f082881c0a0a00e02f80dea155adde51.htm


----------



## snowman55

Switched couple years back. I don't get why you would use a white truck for snow plowing. Kind of like camouflage.


----------



## snowman55

As low as. $31,601. Likely $32,900 to me same as the Chevys I just ordered.

Not bashing dodge just saying not really much cheaper.


----------



## Camden

snowman55;2031398 said:


> Switched couple years back. *I don't get why you* *would use a white truck for snow plowing.* Kind of like camouflage.


I crack up every time I hear someone say this. If someone crashes into your white truck despite the fact you have a red/yellow plow, strobe or rotator lights, headlights, cab lights and taillights then I hate to tell you this but the color of your truck didn't play any role in the accident.


----------



## djagusch

snowman55;2031399 said:


> As low as. $31,601. Likely $32,900 to me same as the Chevys I just ordered.
> 
> Not bashing dodge just saying not really much cheaper.


I own 2 chev 2500hds and my wife has a suburban so I'm not anti chevy by anymeans. Heck I own one ford also. The dodges are a good price and hold a plow better in my opinion.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2031381 said:


> That's with 100% of the rebates. Like I said, I wasn't military or a college grad. Then the Plow they are trying to get another $7500.
> 
> They wanted $41,000 for the truck with the Blizzard. I offered $36,000. Figure I could dump the Blizzard for $5,000 pretty easily, I already have a Boss left over from a truck I sold that didn't want the Plow.
> 
> I would then be at $31,000 for the truck. They came down to $38,000 and said that's it. I just said no, I was sticking to $36,000, which is still a fair number for a truck that's been there for at least 8 months.
> 
> Even if I could have sold the Blizzard for $6,000, I would still have to pay to take it off, or just run it I suppose and sell one more Boss. But in the NE, I ended up at $32k for a newer truck with carpet, but no slider. My truck has a sprayed in factory liner, Blizzard truck had an installed liner.
> 
> From what I could tell, they don't really want to sell the truck with the Blizzard on it. They have some sort of agreement with Stonebrooke to have a truck with a demo on it, so if someone wants to see the Blizzard in action, they can go to Burnsville to see it, which makes sense.
> 
> What doesn't make sense is there's no more Blizzard, so you would think Stonebrooke would want to get a new SnowEx on a truck.
> 
> The guys I talked to at the dealership didn't seem to realize Blizzard isn't Blizzard anymore. I was told they own the plow for $6400. Which if you add it to my $32k, would put me at the $38k they were sticking to on the truck with the plow.


Yeah sounds a little weird... Obviously the dealer not having a clue about Blizzard/Snowex means there's a disconnect somewhere...


----------



## snowman55

djagusch;2031411 said:


> I own 2 chev 2500hds and my wife has a suburban so I'm not anti chevy by anymeans. Heck I own one ford also. The dodges are a good price and hold a plow better in my opinion.


I hear that all the time too. No problem with chev front ends and 2011 and up are a lot heavier duty. I have 1 dodge 2008 ex cab lifetime warr. Stole it for $22,000 new. I drove it 1 time with a plow on it after 1 hr went back to the shop and got a chev. My back thanked me.

Again not to bash dodge just saying they aren't giving them away.

Camden you drive with beacon on? And come plow in metro people suck at driving your fault or not accident and your not plowing. Thought about switching color to neon green.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;2031417 said:


> I hear that all the time too. No problem with chev front ends and 2011 and up are a lot heavier duty. I have 1 dodge 2008 ex cab lifetime warr. Stole it for $22,000 new. I drove it 1 time with a plow on it after 1 hr went back to the shop and got a chev. My back thanked me.
> 
> Again not to bash dodge just saying they aren't giving them away.
> 
> Camden you drive with beacon on? And come plow in metro people suck at driving your fault or not accident and your not plowing. Thought about switching color to neon green.


Okay Warner.


----------



## SSS Inc.

My neighbor is up about ten feet on a ladder.......................
Wearing a Bike Helmet!!!


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2031421 said:


> My neighbor is up about ten feet on a ladder.......................
> Wearing a Bike Helmet!!!


Picture or it didn't happen!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2031422 said:


> Picture or it didn't happen!


This.......


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2031421 said:


> My neighbor is up about ten feet on a ladder.......................
> Wearing a Bike Helmet!!!


Don't worry about the picture rule...
You are in Minneapolis so I believe you. :waving: :laughing:


----------



## IDST

Just getting over a 24 hour flu bug. haven't thrown up that hard for a long time. about passed out.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2031426 said:


> Don't worry about the picture rule...
> You are in Minneapolis so I believe you. :waving: :laughing:


This.........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jagext;2031427 said:


> Just getting over a 24 hour flu bug. haven't thrown up that hard for a long time. about passed out.


Yummy!!! It'll look like my burrito bowl as soon as I'm through the line.


----------



## CityGuy

Grass is still growing at my house. Lawn looks like a disaster. 
Can't wait for winter to get here.


----------



## CityGuy

jagext;2031427 said:


> Just getting over a 24 hour flu bug. haven't thrown up that hard for a long time. about passed out.


Did you get the flu shot? Last time I did I was in bed for 3 days.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2031432 said:


> Did you get the flu shot? Last time I did I was in bed for 3 days.


Sounds like a great idea.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I must have a pinched nerve, I have pain down my legs now


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2031431 said:


> Grass is still growing at my house. Lawn looks like a disaster.
> Can't wait for winter to get here.


You don't have to worry about a winter I've heard


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2031435 said:


> You don't have to worry about a winter I've heard


Okay unit.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2031437 said:


> Okay unit.....


I'm just referencing him


----------



## IDST

CityGuy;2031432 said:


> Did you get the flu shot? Last time I did I was in bed for 3 days.


Negative on the flu shot. I try as hard as i can not to vomit. I knew if I drank anything it would be all over for me. held off for about six hours and had to give in and drink some water. thirty seconds later game over.

Worse thing was I felt ten times better after that. I just hate puking.

Now the woman has it!


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;2031438 said:


> I'm just referencing him


You missed my latest. ....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;2031440 said:


> You missed my latest. ....


And that was? Cold Oct 5-6? That's hardly winter


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2031440 said:


> You missed my latest. ....


I missed it too.


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;2031441 said:


> And that was? Cold Oct 5-6? That's hardly winter


Spoken like a true weatherman
I like snippets too

I also said that we're downhill from here
seeing how the metgen has really changed variables
with temp forecast.

El Nino forecasts a strong pattern
I said may be 2 months ago that Duluth and north
may see above temps


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;2031448 said:


> Spoken like a true weatherman
> I like snippets too
> 
> I also said that we're downhill from here
> seeing how the metgen has really changed variables
> with temp forecast.
> 
> El Nino forecasts a strong pattern
> I said may be 2 months ago that Duluth and north
> may see above temps


In El English please


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2031446 said:


> I missed it too.


He's mad because I said cold snap Oct 5th

Been saying Oct snow for a month now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2031453 said:


> In El English please


No warm late October. Warm Northern MN for the winter.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2031454 said:


> He's mad because I said cold snap Oct 5th
> 
> Been saying Oct snow for a month now


Not unheard of at all. I wouldn't mind a week of 40's for highs, 20's for lows about October 10th.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Norv.........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2031457 said:


> Norv.........


C'mon....we need more excitement than that!!!


----------



## snowman55

Screw norv go wild.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;2031454 said:


> He's mad because I said cold snap Oct 5th
> 
> Been saying Oct snow for a month now


Who's mad?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2031455 said:


> No warm late October. Warm Northern MN for the winter.


Kinda odd it would be warm north, and not south as well


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Our defense is starting to look pretty solid.


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2031434 said:


> I must have a pinched nerve, I have pain down my legs now


Siatic nerve...
http://www.medicinenet.com/script/main/mobileart.asp?articlekey=2026


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;2031463 said:


> Our defense is starting to look pretty solid.


After that td pass do you want to take that back?


----------



## unit28

Doughboy12;2031465 said:


> Siatic nerve...
> http://www.medicinenet.com/script/main/mobileart.asp?articlekey=2026


agreed
Accupuncture works if there's nothing else
as far as tumors or degenerative bone issues......etc


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2031462 said:


> Kinda odd it would be warm north, and not south as well


Warm air car set up anywhere, look at Alaska last winter.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2031463 said:


> Our defense is starting to look pretty solid.


Best they've looked in years. Dominating the line of scrimmage.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2031471 said:


> Warm air car set up anywhere, .....


And then you get a baroclinic leaf and some thundersnow


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2031471 said:


> Warm air car set up anywhere, .....


And then you get a baroclinic leaf and some thundersnow

Thundersnow*starts out like a summer thunderstorm, Market said. The sun heats the ground and pushes masses of warm, moist air upward, creating unstable air columns. As it rises, the moisture condenses to form clouds, which are jostled by internal turbulence.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Last week and this week have looked quite good.


----------



## unit28

Srarting to look ahead


----------



## unit28

Let's go rangers.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;2031475 said:


> And then you get a baroclinic leaf and some thundersnow


Yikes! I hate thunder snow. I remember when we got some in 07-08ish. I was talking to a guy about an equipment trade from Southern MO. He thought I was full of it when I told him it was thundering and snowing in February. I told him to Google it. I got alot of apologies after that


----------



## unit28

Leaf season starts tomorrow


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Can't ever watch smokey and the bandit enough


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;2031480 said:


> Yikes! I hate thunder snow. I remember when we got some in 07-08ish. I was talking to a guy about an equipment trade from Southern MO. He thought I was full of it when I told him it was thundering and snowing in February. I told him to Google it. I got alot of apologies after that


it'll set up in North branch this year....


----------



## qualitycut

Grass should slow down next week.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;2031483 said:


> it'll set up in North branch this year....


Better than here


----------



## djagusch

unit28;2031483 said:


> it'll set up in North branch this year....


Hey now, be nice.


----------



## CityGuy

Queens looked good today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2031484 said:


> Grass should slow down next week.


Heard that a few times this season....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2031489 said:


> Queens looked good today.


Not sure what you're talking about, but this day in age it could mean many things


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2031500 said:


> Heard that a few times this season....


This...................


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bad thing with winter coming is the views get worse, and uglier people emerge


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2031505 said:


> Bad thing with winter coming is the views get worse, and uglier people emerge


Naw, ya just notice their face more.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2031500 said:


> Heard that a few times this season....


Most of mine have slowed down a bit no double cutting last week, 40s next week should slow them even more.


----------



## CityGuy

Wild and Jets are on nhl network.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2031456 said:


> Not unheard of at all. I wouldn't mind a week of 40's for highs, 20's for lows about October 10th.


Screw that, some of us have blow outs to do!


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2031514 said:


> Screw that, some of us have blow outs to do!


Get going!!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2031514 said:


> Screw that, some of us have blow outs to do!


Mid 30's so you guys sweat.


----------



## CityGuy

Wild up 4 to 0 with 130. Remaining in the 1st.


----------



## CityGuy

82° and sunny


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2031509 said:


> Naw, ya just notice their face more.


They have faces???


----------



## CityGuy

Wild up 5-0 13.00 to go in the second


----------



## CityGuy

6-0 Wild 9:00 to go in the second. 

Jets goalie change.


----------



## Polarismalibu

How about them wild!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2031542 said:


> How about them wild!!!


7-0 starting the 3rd. Looking good so far.


----------



## CityGuy

Brodein makes it 8-0.


77 and clear


----------



## unit28

Hmmm.....
I think we all know what this means
For the following next week


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2031518 said:


> Mid 30's so you guys sweat.


I wont sweat at all... I like the sound of a lot of backflow repair kits! Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2031560 said:


> Hmmm.....
> I think we all know what this means
> For the following next week


Oh yeah... flight paths


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2031566 said:


> Oh yeah... flight paths


¥
FBI/CIA doing flights Round Hutchinson?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;2031560 said:


> Hmmm.....
> I think we all know what this means
> For the following next week


Cold and windy? I have no idea


----------



## djagusch

cbservicesllc;2031565 said:


> I wont sweat at all... I like the sound of a lot of backflow repair kits! Thumbs Up


It means the people your trying to schedule for the week of Oct 12th who say that's too early will end up learning a lesson.

I don't care if it's Oct 5th or Oct 31st your grass will stay moist enough for the rest of the season.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2031484 said:


> Grass should slow down next week.


Already has here
.....


----------



## banonea

unit28;2031560 said:


> Hmmm.....
> I think we all know what this means
> For the following next week


Rotflmao........realy.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2031575 said:


> Already has here
> .....


Not west of you. Cutting some every 4-5 days


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Went past some we mowed on friday. They'll need mowing tomorrow and Friday


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;2031574 said:


> It means the people your trying to schedule for the week of Oct 12th who say that's too early will end up learning a lesson.
> 
> I don't care if it's Oct 5th or Oct 31st your grass will stay moist enough for the rest of the season.


Yes sir! :salute:


----------



## unit28

Quite a few overnight lows that look to be in the 30's
after the 5th

Like when this happens


----------



## unit28

Wet bulb Temps will be above freezing though


----------



## SSS Inc.

This 30% chance of rain early tomorrow isn't going to work for me. Now the RAP busts open tonight with about a 1/4" of rain. I'm thinking we are in for a surprise tomorrow morning.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2031594 said:


> This 30% chance of rain early tomorrow isn't going to work for me. Now the RAP busts open tonight with about a 1/4" of rain. I'm thinking we are in for a surprise tomorrow morning.


As in its goingto rain or its not going to rain?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2031595 said:


> As in its goingto rain or its not going to rain?


Going to be way wet in the morning.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2031596 said:


> Going to be way wet in the morning.


Wonderful...


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2031596 said:


> Going to be way wet in the morning.


What this guy said. ^^^^^


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2031598 said:


> Wonderful...


Yeah...... Not what I need tomorrow. Who knows though but I'm starting to lean wet.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2031601 said:


> Yeah...... Not what I need tomorrow. Who knows though but I'm starting to lean wet.


Yea i already have a short week. Im flying out to Baltimore to visit my brother friday.


----------



## SSS Inc.

So I just realized I saw an almost full moon out of my family room window about 25 minutes ago and now its less than half. Crazy fast Lunar eclipse!


----------



## snowman55

Eclipse is happening.

Wild was fun lots of fights at end.


----------



## snowman55

As usual sss beat me to it.

Unless we are talking about bobcat doors.


----------



## CityGuy

Was just reading that you are supposed to drain your water heater every few years to clean the sediment out of it and help keep it functioning properly. Anybody actually do that?


----------



## snowman55

I wouldn't if you haven't in a long time. Sediment may be what's sealing the bottom now.


----------



## Ranger620

snowman55;2031609 said:


> I wouldn't if you haven't in a long time. Sediment may be what's sealing the bottom now.


This. Or the valve won't close or strip when opening it. I've never done it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;2031593 said:


> Wet bulb Temps will be above freezing though


Wet bulb?....


----------



## Camden

CityGuy;2031607 said:


> Was just reading that you are supposed to drain your water heater every few years to clean the sediment out of it and help keep it functioning properly. Anybody actually do that?


Don't do it unless you want it to leak.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2031603 said:


> So I just realized I saw an almost full moon out of my family room window about 25 minutes ago and now its less than half. Crazy fast Lunar eclipse!


Lucky... The one night it's been cloudy in Pensacola Beach...


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2031607 said:


> Was just reading that you are supposed to drain your water heater every few years to clean the sediment out of it and help keep it functioning properly. Anybody actually do that?


I did it then 2 month later I had to replace the water heater.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2031614 said:


> Lucky... The one night it's been cloudy in Pensacola Beach...


We almost feel bad for you


----------



## CityGuy

Good info. Won't do it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2031616 said:


> We almost feel bad for you


:waving: Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

snowman55;2031605 said:


> As usual sss beat me to it.
> 
> Unless we are talking about bobcat doors.


I will never forgive you for that.  I did get my door from Camden's brother though.

This eclipse is awesome. I wish I had the kids up watching it. Perfect shot out of our window.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Someone please tell my wife to stop trying to sing "Total eclipse of my heart". PLEASE.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2031587 said:


> Went past some we mowed on friday. They'll need mowing tomorrow and Friday


not sure what the deal is. they look healthy, just not growing.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2031607 said:


> Was just reading that you are supposed to drain your water heater every few years to clean the sediment out of it and help keep it functioning properly. Anybody actually do that?


electric or gas. also depends on what your water is like. electric ones can build a lime bridge between the heating elements and burn them out. If you still have lots of hot water, leave it alone.....


----------



## snowman55

I kept the kids up. My wife is not singing, rather bi... Ing about having to get them up for school.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2031626 said:


> Someone please tell my wife to stop trying to sing "Total eclipse of my heart". PLEASE.


SSS wife stop singing!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2031611 said:


> Wet bulb?....


Something like where the humidity turns to precip. Not exact on the science, but something like that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;2031630 said:


> I kept the kids up. My wife is not singing, rather bi... Ing about having to get them up for school.


What??? Your wife is bi....

***ing about the kids need to go to bed???


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2031626 said:


> Someone please tell my wife to stop trying to sing "Total eclipse of my heart". PLEASE.


Maybe she's trying to get you in bed


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Nevermind........ Trying to figure out how to post a video.


----------



## snowman55

And the clouds move in.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?st...322484245293182163:eligibleForSeeFirstBumping.

Why I don't flip my mirrors.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Quick glance.....









I thought it said slight chance sNow.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2031639 said:


> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?st...322484245293182163:eligibleForSeeFirstBumping.
> 
> Why I don't flip my mirrors.


Doesn't work.........


----------



## qualitycut

I'm up to 40 percent now from 30


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2031641 said:


> Doesn't work.........


I bet it's this


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2031643 said:


> I bet it's this


Haha. I seen one yesterday had 2 propane tanks in the back and said something about o now i need to flip my mirrors out.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2031643 said:


> I bet it's this


That's just dumb


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Plus I don't think legally they can pull you over for having your factory mirrors up. Might as well just have road blocks with inspection of all motorists


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2031643 said:


> I bet it's this


Hahahahahaha! :waving:


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;2031643 said:


> I bet it's this


That's hilarious. My brother drives around with his out all the time. I'll have to show him this.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I lol'd......


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2031647 said:


> Plus I don't think legally they can pull you over for having your factory mirrors up. Might as well just have road blocks with inspection of all motorists


I don't think the driver was pulled over... I believe he called the cops the way I read it...


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;2031649 said:


> That's hilarious. My brother drives around with his out all the time. I'll have to show him this.


I use them up when towing but I never have them up when I don't have a trailer I just think that is stupid.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;2031594 said:


> This 30% chance of rain early tomorrow isn't going to work for me. Now the RAP busts open tonight with about a 1/4" of rain. I'm thinking we are in for a surprise tomorrow morning.


Nowak weather forecast..........?


----------



## CityGuy

67° partly cloudy


----------



## unit28

Forgot this.........


----------



## SnowGuy73

68° light breeze, clouds.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Possible frost Wednesday morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Up to 90% chance of this morning.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2031665 said:


> Up to 90% chance of this morning.


Could be snow and I'd be happy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2031670 said:


> Could be snow and I'd be happy.


Need one more month.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Future cast shows some heavy rains.


----------



## CityGuy

Starting to cloud up.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2031677 said:


> Future cast shows some heavy rains.


Timing?????????


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2031692 said:


> Timing?????????


09:ish..........


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2031693 said:


> 09:ish..........


Gotcha..........


----------



## IDST

Please don't rain. Got concrete coming at ten


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2031693 said:


> 09:ish..........


So i should wait to go mow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2031710 said:


> So i should wait to go mow.


Who Knows....

Definitely damp feeling out.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2031712 said:


> Who Knows....
> 
> Definitely damp feeling out.


Yea it is, i just hate going to the shop loading up to only mow 1 or 2 small lawns then get rained on and go back unload just to wait


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2031710 said:


> So i should wait to go mow.


I am waiting


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Rain will slide North.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2031721 said:


> Rain will slide North.


Nope.......... thought it was going to be raining this morning?


----------



## qualitycut

Its going to get pushed south


----------



## SnowGuy73

Down to 60% now.


----------



## CityGuy

Scattered sprinkles and showers between Buffalo and Cocato


----------



## skorum03

Raining hard right now.


----------



## CityGuy

The breeze almost makes it feel chilly out.


----------



## skorum03




----------



## SnowGuy73

Raining......


----------



## qualitycut

Damn just got going looks like rain soon.


----------



## ryde307

Polarismalibu;2031293 said:


> Man the views at Zorbaz are still great even this late in the year


Was a breezy Point over the weekend was going to make it to Zorbaz but it was all inclusive at Breezy.



SnowGuy73;2031745 said:


> Raining......


How much rain Was just heading your way to help guys mow and fertilize.


----------



## qualitycut

Lwmr is about as good as novak


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2031752 said:


> Lwmr is about as good as novak


Hahahahahaa


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;2031751 said:


> Was a breezy Point over the weekend was going to make it to Zorbaz but it was all inclusive at Breezy.
> 
> How much rain Was just heading your way to help guys mow and fertilize.


Moderate now..


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2031752 said:


> Lwmr is about as good as novak


Maybe lwmr is novak?????


----------



## skorum03

Thunder.....


----------



## qualitycut

This is awesome i swear it rains every Monday


----------



## jimslawnsnow

This winter. 8" of snow by 8am every monday. Hahahah


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2031763 said:


> This winter. 8" of snow by 8am every monday. Hahahah


Of course it will. Can never be done by like 6pm


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sun peaking out.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Still raining in burnsville. I can't say I wasn't expecting this. 30% pffff


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2031766 said:


> Still raining in burnsville. I can't say I wasn't expecting this. 30% pffff


Raining here to. Cafe


----------



## qualitycut

Think i will go get a haircut and hopefully grass will be dried out some.


----------



## qualitycut

Suns out... woohoo


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2031763 said:


> This winter. 8" of snow by 8am every monday. Hahahah


Sounds good.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2031776 said:


> Sounds good.


Ummm no.......


----------



## qualitycut

Holy cafe i almost had a heart attack. Got a call from child support, luckily it was just for the guy im hiring. That wouldn't have been a good way to start the week.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Good news, "experts" say has prices will continue to fall.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2031776 said:


> Sounds good.


This........


----------



## CityGuy

Still cloudy.


----------



## Ranger620

SnowGuy73;2031783 said:


> This........


Switch it to Sunday morning and I'm ok with that


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2031783 said:


> This........


So you can read about everyone *****ing? Lol


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2031785 said:


> Switch it to Sunday morning and I'm ok with that


This... Monday morning snow is friggin terrible


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sun is hot.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2031787 said:


> So you can read about everyone *****ing? Lol


I hated snow before it was cool..... Remember?

Now it seems the tables have turned.


----------



## CityGuy

And plugged again.
69° cloudy


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2031792 said:


> I hated snow before it was cool..... Remember?
> 
> Now it seems the tables have turned.


Hahahahaha


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sss, cvi 35w and black dog.


----------



## IDST

Humid out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

This afternoon - 71°

Currently - 76°.... Clowns!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;2031808 said:


> Sss, cvi 35w and black dog.


Uh oh. We are hauling out of the asphalt plant right there and coming up cliff road. Hopefully we can avoid this one. We were going to get salt today but maybe we'll wait until tomorrow.

Thanks!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2031790 said:


> Sun is hot.


This........ tomorrow will be nice. 64


----------



## qualitycut

Still have just lawns that are mush.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;2031811 said:


> Uh oh. We are hauling out of the asphalt plant right there and coming up cliff road. Hopefully we can avoid this one. We were going to get salt today but maybe we'll wait until tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks!


No problem... Good luck!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2031815 said:


> This........ tomorrow will be nice. 64


Absolutely!...


----------



## Polarismalibu

My dump trailer needs new tires. Any recommendations on good ones?


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2031825 said:


> My dump trailer needs new tires. Any recommendations on good ones?


Black ones. ....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like it's going to rain again.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2031847 said:


> Black ones. ....


Yeah I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2031851 said:


> Yeah I was thinking the same thing.


Round ones...


----------



## Bill1090

80*
Street light dark
Some sprinkles 
Bluegills are biting good!


----------



## qualitycut

Truck still isn't done wtf. They hand crafting the plow


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;2031825 said:


> My dump trailer needs new tires. Any recommendations on good ones?


The cheap ones. It's a trailer. They either catch something and get ruined or wear so fast/weird they probably won't last more than a couple years at best.


----------



## Doughboy12

Ok which one of you guys is looking for a new hitch?
Story


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2031855 said:


> Truck still isn't done wtf. They hand crafting the plow


You should've mounted it yourself. Would have been a good rain day project.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2031859 said:


> You should've mounted it yourself. Would have been a good rain day project.


To much other rain day projects like entering 50 some new addresses and billing info. Stuff like that i would rather pay to get done that way i know it will get done


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2031825 said:


> My dump trailer needs new tires. Any recommendations on good ones?


Rubber ones.....


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;2031857 said:


> Ok which one of you guys is looking for a new hitch?
> Story


Ummm Green??????


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;2031856 said:


> The cheap ones. It's a trailer. They either catch something and get ruined or wear so fast/weird they probably won't last more than a couple years at best.


I should have replaced them a while ago and it's only been a year. Wasn't to happy with these ones


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2031876 said:


> I should have replaced them a while ago and it's only been a year. Wasn't to happy with these ones


I went 7 year on my Felling. Too bad you didn't check with me before I sold, we could swapped. It had new tires on it.


----------



## ryde307

Went to help some guys mow and fert today. Went well until we left a building in Shakopee and the DOT inspector whipped a U turn and pulled the other truck over when we were leaving a parking lot. I turned the other other way to not have to deal with it. The truck got put out of service for a mower not being strapped down. It's a brand new isuzu box truck. The mower isn't going anywhere in the back of it. They couldn't even see the back of the truck to pull them over. They whipped around in the middle of the road so fast to pull the truck over you would have thought they were busting a drug deal or something.
Yet the car that pulled out behind our truck had half the body pannels hardly hanging on.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like there might be a fire sale on a 2012 Exmark X series, 60" deck, 1400 hours, WITH an Ultra Vac. Any interest at $5,000?

Kawasaki FX801V engine. This is NOT my Red Technology mower. But if I can move it, I found a deal on a Toro with a Vac system and would like to just get swapped to all one brand outside of my year old Ferris which I think I'll take to Fahey next spring.

All the weights for the front are included. It was purchased in September of 2012.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2031879 said:


> Went to help some guys mow and fert today. Went well until we left a building in Shakopee and the DOT inspector whipped a U turn and pulled the other truck over when we were leaving a parking lot. I turned the other other way to not have to deal with it. The truck got put out of service for a mower not being strapped down. It's a brand new isuzu box truck. The mower isn't going anywhere in the back of it. They couldn't even see the back of the truck to pull them over. They whipped around in the middle of the road so fast to pull the truck over you would have thought they were busting a drug deal or something.
> Yet the car that pulled out behind our truck had half the body pannels hardly hanging on.


We were put out of service last year for mowers not strapped in, in my enclosed trailer in Blaine. Hopefully he let you turn around and park it truck, or at least get a strap.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

ryde307;2031879 said:


> Went to help some guys mow and fert today. Went well until we left a building in Shakopee and the DOT inspector whipped a U turn and pulled the other truck over when we were leaving a parking lot. I turned the other other way to not have to deal with it. The truck got put out of service for a mower not being strapped down. It's a brand new isuzu box truck. The mower isn't going anywhere in the back of it. They couldn't even see the back of the truck to pull them over. They whipped around in the middle of the road so fast to pull the truck over you would have thought they were busting a drug deal or something.
> Yet the car that pulled out behind our truck had half the body pannels hardly hanging on.


Glad I don't have to deal with them on a daily basis or worry about them that often. I went to the bank and saw a car make a corner, it's back drivers side door flew open, it went about 100' made a cone the other way and slammed shut. It's amazing what junk non business people can drive and not get shut down or made to repair it all and not have thousands in fines


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2031881 said:


> We were put out of service last year for mowers not strapped in, in my enclosed trailer in Blaine. Hopefully he let you turn around and park it truck, or at least get a strap.


When I was pulled over about 4 years ago he never said anything about mine not being strapped down. Gas wasn't really secure either. This is in the enclosed. Walked away with 2k in warnings


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;2031855 said:


> Truck still isn't done wtf. They hand crafting the plow


You bought a western, right? Most likely needed warranty repairs on the drive out of the shop. They ordered parts for it already but are backordered till jan. Good luck with the new plow.


----------



## Doughboy12

djagusch;2031890 said:


> You bought a western, right? Most likely needed warranty repairs on the drive out of the shop. They ordered parts for it already but are backordered till jan. Good luck with the new plow.


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;2031890 said:


> You bought a western, right? Most likely needed warranty repairs on the drive out of the shop. They ordered parts for it already but are backordered till jan. Good luck with the new plow.


Well if boss had an expandable plow......


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2031883 said:


> Glad I don't have to deal with them on a daily basis or worry about them that often. I went to the bank and saw a car make a corner, it's back drivers side door flew open, it went about 100' made a cone the other way and slammed shut. It's amazing what junk non business people can drive and not get shut down or made to repair it all and not have thousands in fines


I have been pulled over 2 times in 10 years


----------



## qualitycut

Joggers out!!!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;2031859 said:


> You should've mounted it yourself. Would have been a good rain day project.


Heck I would have helped him out... I can get Boss mounts on easy now, I need a new challenge


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2031897 said:


> Heck I would have helped him out... I can get Boss mounts on easy now, I need a new challenge


I have 2 trucks that need them. Unless I can't find a buyer for this Western, then I only need 1 mounted.

Damn CLers. I was on such a good run too, I would have taken $4,000 for the plow just to get my money back for this Boss.


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2031879 said:


> Went to help some guys mow and fert today. Went well until we left a building in Shakopee and the DOT inspector whipped a U turn and pulled the other truck over when we were leaving a parking lot. I turned the other other way to not have to deal with it. The truck got put out of service for a mower not being strapped down. It's a brand new isuzu box truck. The mower isn't going anywhere in the back of it. They couldn't even see the back of the truck to pull them over. They whipped around in the middle of the road so fast to pull the truck over you would have thought they were busting a drug deal or something.
> Yet the car that pulled out behind our truck had half the body pannels hardly hanging on.


Come on! That's ridiculous!


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2031897 said:


> Heck I would have helped him out... I can get Boss mounts on easy now, I need a new challenge


Ok mr vacation


----------



## jimslawnsnow

So why doesn't boss make an expandable?


----------



## djagusch

jimslawnsnow;2031904 said:


> So why doesn't boss make an expandable?


Why did Douglas dynamics by blizzard? Patents


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2031904 said:


> So why doesn't boss make an expandable?


They're Yoopers....... they are a little slow up there.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

djagusch;2031907 said:


> Why did Douglas dynamics by blizzard? Patents


If there's a will there's a way


----------



## Green Grass

djagusch;2031890 said:


> You bought a western, right? Most likely needed warranty repairs on the drive out of the shop. They ordered parts for it already but are backordered till jan. Good luck with the new plow.


I am sure that it is the truck dealers fault not the plow dealers fault.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2031901 said:


> I have 2 trucks that need them. Unless I can't find a buyer for this Western, then I only need 1 mounted.
> 
> Damn CLers. I was on such a good run too, I would have taken $4,000 for the plow just to get my money back for this Boss.


You buy the beer... Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2031903 said:


> Ok mr vacation


Back to reality tomorrow... are you gonna have your truck back before I'm back to work? Thumbs Up


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2031880 said:


> Looks like there might be a fire sale on a 2012 Exmark X series, 60" deck, 1400 hours, WITH an Ultra Vac. Any interest at $5,000?
> 
> Kawasaki FX801V engine. This is NOT my Red Technology mower. But if I can move it, I found a deal on a Toro with a Vac system and would like to just get swapped to all one brand outside of my year old Ferris which I think I'll take to Fahey next spring.
> 
> All the weights for the front are included. It was purchased in September of 2012.


Would you just sell the bagger??


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2031904 said:


> So why doesn't boss make an expandable?


I would have thought they would have figured out a way around patents by now...


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2031878 said:


> I went 7 year on my Felling. Too bad you didn't check with me before I sold, we could swapped. It had new tires on it.


im gonna go out on a limb and say you haul stuff way lighter then me. I so would have switched with you


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2031901 said:


> I have 2 trucks that need them. Unless I can't find a buyer for this Western, then I only need 1 mounted.
> 
> Damn CLers. I was on such a good run too, I would have taken $4,000 for the plow just to get my money back for this Boss.


Me and my buddy are real food at it now that we have done 7 in the last year. Could make it happen if you need it done


----------



## Camden

djagusch;2031907 said:


> Why did Douglas dynamics by blizzard? Patents


Really? Then how come Buyers has an expandable? They must've bought the same patent


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2031929 said:


> Really? Then how come Buyers has an expandable? They must've bought the same patent


Pretty sure DD is still in the court process suing them for that and there mount and infringement.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2031923 said:


> I would have thought they would have figured out a way around patents by now...


Or slighty changing the design you would think, they both have V plows and straight blades.


----------



## Camden

There are several manufacturers that sell expanding plows. S-Houle, Metal Pless, I think Horst?...I bet there are a few others. The technology has been re-tuned over and over again to avoid patent laws. For whatever reason Boss hasn't been able to create their own version.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2031924 said:


> im gonna go out on a limb and say you haul stuff way lighter then me. I so would have switched with you


I got 4 or 5 years on my last trailer. Need to make wider turns, or not drag the trailer tires as much.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2031922 said:


> Would you just sell the bagger??


No. It's my only bagger, so I would be out then. Unless you wanted to buy it for $2,500 so I could get close to what a new one will run for my Toro.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2031934 said:


> I got 4 or 5 years on my last trailer. Need to make wider turns.


Well with 5 tons in it 80% of the time it's on the road it takes its tole, all those Minneapolis streets it's a lot of tight turns.

Has probably 30k or more miles on it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2031925 said:


> Me and my buddy are real food at it now that we have done 7 in the last year. Could make it happen if you need it done


TECHNICALLY, this truck I bought on Saturday, I'm supposed to show that a shop did a plow install for my $1500 upfit rebate.

They included the rebate, but I never showed proof. I was supposed to give them a check for $1,500 so if I didn't get the plow installed, they would have the $1,500, but they never asked for one, and I certainly wasn't going to give them one without them asking.

Sooooooooo...... the plan right now is to see if when my plates come in, if anyone says anything, I will get it installed at a shop. If I get my plates and no one says anything, I will be installing it myself. FWIW, I can probably get an invoice from a legit shop showing an install, give them $100 for a piece of paper, and I'm not out the $1,500 check.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2031941 said:


> TECHNICALLY, this truck I bought on Saturday, I'm supposed to show that a shop did a plow install for my $1500 upfit rebate.
> 
> They included the rebate, but I never showed proof. I was supposed to give them a check for $1,500 so if I didn't get the plow installed, they would have the $1,500, but they never asked for one, and I certainly wasn't going to give them one without them asking.
> 
> Sooooooooo...... the plan right now is to see if when my plates come in, if anyone says anything, I will get it installed at a shop. If I get my plates and no one says anything, I will be installing it myself. FWIW, I can probably get an invoice from a legit shop showing an install, give them $100 for a piece of paper, and I'm not out the $1,500 check.


There's a shop around by me kinda that will give you a receipt of you have been there before and I'm sure you have


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2031936 said:


> No. It's my only bagger, so I would be out then. Unless you wanted to buy it for $2,500 so I could get close to what a new one will run for my Toro.


Just bought the pv18 from protero for $2500 cash. Significantly cheaper than the one from deere


----------



## Polarismalibu

skorum03;2031945 said:


> Just bought the pv18 from protero for $2500 cash. Significantly cheaper than the one from deere


Sorry to hear that lol

I'm curious to hear how that works for you. Guy I worked for in high school his brother owns that place and all the ones we had sucked.


----------



## qualitycut

I seriously can't believe people are running irrigation right now.


----------



## unit28

Wait a second........

Some place is making ice tonight

Freeze warning attm

Tonight

Widespread frost, mainly after 5am. Otherwise, mostly clear, with a low around 31. Northwest wind 5 to 10 mph.










Grand RAPIDS


----------



## skorum03

Polarismalibu;2031946 said:


> Sorry to hear that lol
> 
> I'm curious to hear how that works for you. Guy I worked for in high school his brother owns that place and all the ones we had sucked.


Really? Well i guess we'll see.

The deere one was $1000 more. The one from peco was $500 more plus shipping so close to $1000. I'll let you know how it goes


----------



## Polarismalibu

skorum03;2031954 said:


> Really? Well i guess we'll see.
> 
> The deere one was $1000 more. The one from peco was $500 more plus shipping so close to $1000. I'll let you know how it goes


They could be just fine. lwnmwr has them too I think or he did at one point


----------



## skorum03

Polarismalibu;2031955 said:


> They could be just fine. lwnmwr has them too I think or he did at one point


he will probably chime in.

I almost bought the peco, but the added engine mounted on the side seemed like another thing to go wrong and maintain. Other than that they looked the same.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;2031945 said:


> Just bought the pv18 from protero for $2500 cash. Significantly cheaper than the one from deere


That's the route I would like to go for this Toro. However, I don't really want to sell the UltraVac for my Exmark, and still have the Exmark. If I'm going to keep the mower, I might as well keep the bagger for it.

I've got a lead on a new MyRide 72" Toro that would increase production, and would run a bagger with it.

Maybe I'll have to call the Kubota dealer. I swore them off, but I just have a very hard time putting a Kawi 27 (now 25.5 hp) motor on a 72" deck, especially for spring growth.

Best mower I ever had was my 2007 Kubota ZD331 with a 72" deck for the wide open spaces. $1500 more for that than the Toro.

Maybe if I run it instead of letting my guys, they don't tear out the gear box on the deck? Maybe Kubota finally has them revised over the last 2 years?


----------



## unit28

Jim in 
5.4.3.2........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2031946 said:


> Sorry to hear that lol
> 
> I'm curious to hear how that works for you. Guy I worked for in high school his brother owns that place and all the ones we had sucked.


Really?? They've been the best bagger I've ever run.

I've gone to OEM bagging systems lately because you can run the 0% interest on them, but if I went to Kubota, Olson's will buy it for me, then just increase the price of the mower to offset the cost.

Bob always treats me well there too.


----------



## qualitycut

If the outer rubber on my hydro hose on the plow has some weathering cracks should i replace i


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2031960 said:


> Really?? They've been the best bagger I've ever run.
> 
> I've gone to OEM bagging systems lately because you can run the 0% interest on them, but if I went to Kubota, Olson's will buy it for me, then just increase the price of the mower to offset the cost.


Good to know. I should have just bought it when I bought the deere at 0%, would have worked out way better. Oh well.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2031963 said:


> If the outer rubber on my hydro hose on the plow has some weathering cracks should i replace i


nah....

Plenty of time until winter


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2031941 said:


> TECHNICALLY, this truck I bought on Saturday, I'm supposed to show that a shop did a plow install for my $1500 upfit rebate.
> 
> They included the rebate, but I never showed proof. I was supposed to give them a check for $1,500 so if I didn't get the plow installed, they would have the $1,500, but they never asked for one, and I certainly wasn't going to give them one without them asking.
> 
> Sooooooooo...... the plan right now is to see if when my plates come in, if anyone says anything, I will get it installed at a shop. If I get my plates and no one says anything, I will be installing it myself. FWIW, I can probably get an invoice from a legit shop showing an install, give them $100 for a piece of paper, and I'm not out the $1,500 check.


We just had to show a receipt for a purchased plow. We install ourselves.

Also update on the pull over. They were originally pulled over because they were putting seat belts on while waiting to exit the parking lot. You much have the seat belt on before the truck is put into drive and while driving in a parking lot.


----------



## skorum03

ryde307;2031968 said:


> We just had to show a receipt for a purchased plow. We install ourselves.
> 
> Also update on the pull over. They were originally pulled over because they were putting seat belts on while waiting to exit the parking lot. You much have the seat belt on before the truck is put into drive and while driving in a parking lot.


Did they get tickets for it? I got one in minnesota last year it was $260. In wisconsin it is a $10 ticket


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2031968 said:


> We just had to show a receipt for a purchased plow. We install ourselves.
> 
> Also update on the pull over. They were originally pulled over because they were putting seat belts on while waiting to exit the parking lot. You much have the seat belt on before the truck is put into drive and while driving in a parking lot.


Hopefully the driver didn't have his phone to his ear.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2031963 said:


> If the outer rubber on my hydro hose on the plow has some weathering cracks should i replace i


If it was mine I would. Better then it blowing in the middle of a storm you'll be extra pissed then


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;2031968 said:


> We just had to show a receipt for a purchased plow. We install ourselves.
> 
> Also update on the pull over. They were originally pulled over because they were putting seat belts on while waiting to exit the parking lot. You much have the seat belt on before the truck is put into drive and while driving in a parking lot.


They should try that crap on one of our jobs. We are moving trucks all over the place and nobody puts a seatbelt on while in the parking lot. The CVI's were all over our area today. After Snowguys warning for me I noticed they set up shop right on 101 and Stagecoach road just East of Valley Fair. Our trucks got through but they must have had ten trucks down in the parking lot for the park that's right there. Even had a FedEx truck in there.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2031963 said:


> If the outer rubber on my hydro hose on the plow has some weathering cracks should i replace i


On your plow that is like a year old??? You're probably fine but hoses are cheap.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2031984 said:


> On your plow that is like a year old??? You're probably fine but hoses are cheap.


my blizzrd, its probably 4 or so years old


----------



## andersman02

Anyone got an idea on what a plow would go for? 08 8.6 mvp, plow side and harness for 08 f350. New tower last year, good shape

Edit, selling it not buying


----------



## jimslawnsnow

andersman02;2031994 said:


> Anyone got an idea on what a plow would go for? 08 8.6 mvp, plow side and harness for 08 f350. New tower last year, good shape
> 
> Edit, selling it not buying


The way plows are price on Craigslist. 4k


----------



## qualitycut

andersman02;2031994 said:


> Anyone got an idea on what a plow would go for? 08 8.6 mvp, plow side and harness for 08 f350. New tower last year, good shape
> 
> Edit, selling it not buying


1500 or so i will give you 1700 though.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2031991 said:


> my blizzrd, its probably 4 or so years old


Oh, I thought you got a new one when you got your new truck last year or whenever. Replace it. I have 4 of them sitting under the back seat of my truck but they're mine, all mine.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2032005 said:


> Oh, I thought you got a new one when you got your new truck last year or whenever. Replace it. I have 4 of them sitting under the back seat of my truck but they're mine, all mine.


Yea I will when I change the fluid out this fall so it doesnt freeze again.


----------



## unit28

Our box truck runs local
They never tie anything down...ever.


----------



## SSS Inc.

No lie, this just showed up on facebook under a kids picture from some chick that married an old hockey friend.

‪#‎StopThat‬ ‪#‎MommysGirl‬ ‪#‎BabyLove‬ ‪#‎LooksJustLikeHerDaddyThough‬ ‪#‎curls‬ ‪#‎ponytails‬ ‪#‎Smiles‬ ‪#‎photooftheday‬ ‪#‎NoFilter‬ ‪#‎InstaKids‬ ‪#‎kidsofinstagram‬

*STOP!!!*


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2032011 said:


> Yea I will when I change the fluid out this fall so it doesnt freeze again.


I just remembered I have one plow with the wing stuck out and another wing hanging by a thread. Ain't nobody got time for that.


----------



## qualitycut

I puke everytime I see more than 2 hashtags. I dont know why but it annoys the hell out of me. I wonder if we have a mutual friend.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2032021 said:


> I just remembered I have one plow with the wing stuck out and another wing hanging by a thread. Ain't nobody got time for that.


First one should be an easy fix if its what happened to mine last year.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;2032021 said:


> I just remembered I have one plow with the wing stuck out and another wing hanging by a thread. Ain't nobody got time for that.


I have a bent one on my wideout. Let my buddy run that instead of the v when my truck was in the shop and he hit a pole with the wing twisted it good.


----------



## qualitycut

Not a mutual, she only averages 5 per picture.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2032024 said:


> First one should be an easy fix if its what happened to mine last year.


Should be easy for both. The one needs a new slide box but I have mastered the blizzard wing removal and have it down to about 10 minutes.



qualitycut;2032026 said:


> Not a mutual, she only averages 5 per picture.


Ha. This girl is a model(saw her in a Target on a poster so I know its true) and I think she is pushing her kids into it so maybe the hashtags help???? I'm not even friends with her but she tags my buddy in every photo so I see them and they are all over the top. 8-15 minimum.

#################


----------



## SSS Inc.

This is so amazing! ‪#‎BobDylanMpls‬ ‪#‎Mural‬ ‪#‎ArtWork‬ ‪#‎PaintYourCity‬ ‪#‎DowntownMpls‬ ‪#‎Minneapolis‬ ‪#‎StreetArt‬ ‪#‎CityLife‬ ‪#‎CityScape‬ ‪#‎TheTimesTheyAreAChangin‬ ‪#‎Instalove‬ ‪#‎ArtLover‬ ‪#‎NoFilter‬ ‪#‎PicOfTheDay‬


^^^^Again, this is for real.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2031946 said:


> Sorry to hear that lol
> 
> I'm curious to hear how that works for you. Guy I worked for in high school his brother owns that place and all the ones we had sucked.


Same guy I know?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2032025 said:


> I have a bent one on my wideout. Let my buddy run that instead of the v when my truck was in the shop and he hit a pole with the wing twisted it good.


Soooo... Everyone with expandable has bent / stuck wings??


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2032035 said:


> Same guy I know?


Possibly, he's not the one by you if that's who your thinking.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2032036 said:


> Soooo... Everyone with expandable has bent / stuck wings??


Well when you smack the wing into a 14" concrete poll whole moving along pretty fast there gonna bend. But so would any plow


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2032020 said:


> No lie, this just showed up on facebook under a kids picture from some chick that married an old hockey friend.
> 
> ‪#‎StopThat‬ ‪#‎MommysGirl‬ ‪#‎BabyLove‬ ‪#‎LooksJustLikeHerDaddyThough‬ ‪#‎curls‬ ‪#‎ponytails‬ ‪#‎Smiles‬ ‪#‎photooftheday‬ ‪#‎NoFilter‬ ‪#‎InstaKids‬ ‪#‎kidsofinstagram‬
> 
> *STOP!!!*


Hashtags in general drive me nuts... No Filter or Any kind of filter hashtags drives me verifiably insane...


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2032023 said:


> I puke everytime I see more than 2 hashtags. I dont know why but it annoys the hell out of me. I wonder if we have a mutual friend.


I still have no idea how they work!


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2032039 said:


> Hashtags in general drive me nuts... No Filter or Any kind of filter hashtags drives me verifiably insane...


#ageed#downwithhashtags

No I do agree totally. Those are the first and only ones I'll do lol


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2032036 said:


> Soooo... Everyone with expandable has bent / stuck wings??


Not here......


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2032036 said:


> Soooo... Everyone with expandable has bent / stuck wings??


Stuff happens. Some of my failures are the older ones. Parts get fatigued etc.... They are actually pretty tough and you really have to hit something hard to truly break a wing. Obviously they are a little more involved with all of the moving parts but I wouldn't trade them for anything. 
#rusthappens#boltsdobreak#Iheartblizzard#payup##winning#evenabrokenwingcanpushmorethananewvplow#ifthewinggoesbackwardsjustbackpulleverything#keepontruckin'#saynotoV#whitegold


----------



## qualitycut

Jamal Charles was in the special olympics?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2032033 said:


> This is so amazing! ‪#‎BobDylanMpls‬ ‪#‎Mural‬ ‪#‎ArtWork‬ ‪#‎PaintYourCity‬ ‪#‎DowntownMpls‬ ‪#‎Minneapolis‬ ‪#‎StreetArt‬ ‪#‎CityLife‬ ‪#‎CityScape‬ ‪#‎TheTimesTheyAreAChangin‬ ‪#‎Instalove‬ ‪#‎ArtLover‬ ‪#‎NoFilter‬ ‪#‎PicOfTheDay‬
> 
> ^^^^Again, this is for real.


Well now it makes sense, you should have said she lived in Minneapolis.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2032046 said:


> Jamal Charles was in the special olympics?


You didn't know that? That was a huge deal

Side note glad I have rogers on my fantasy team he's keeping me alive this week.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I sing this to our plows in the Winter. #love

Baby, don't understand
Why we can't just hold on to each other's hands?
This time might be the last I fear unless
I make it all too clear I need you so, oh

Take these broken wings
And learn to fly again, learn to live so free
When we hear the voices sing
The book of love will open up and let us in
Take these broken wings

Baby, I think tonight
We can take what was wrong and make it right
Baby, it's all I know that you're half of the flesh
And blood that makes me whole, I need you so.

So take these broken wings
And learn to fly again, learn to live so free
When we hear the voices sing
The book of love will open up
And let us in
Yeah, yeah

Let us in
Let us in

Baby, it's all I know that you're half of the flesh
And blood that makes me whole
Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah

So take these broken wings
And learn to fly again, learn to live so free
And when we hear the voices sing
The book of love will open up and let us in

Take these broken wings
You got to learn to fly, learn to live
And live so free
When we hear the voices sing
The book of love will open up for us
And let us in
Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, oh


----------



## Polarismalibu

Or not..........


Edit: just kidding


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2032036 said:


> Soooo... Everyone with expandable has bent / stuck wings??


The stuck wings are usually a cotter pin that falls out that hold a ram on, happened one time in 4 years. Now my Boss V plow that was 2 or 3 years old broke the frame and blade fell off, pin that holds the 2 blades together slid up a few inches and the rings bent and couldnt get the pin back down.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2032049 said:


> You didn't know that? That was a huge deal
> 
> Side note glad I have rogers on my fantasy team he's keeping me alive this week.


I should have after hearing him talk.

I had 133 before tonights game and I have kelce and cobb. vereen only got me 2 points also. have 95 on my bench.


----------



## SSS Inc.

#snowsout/wingsout


----------



## SSS Inc.

What a wonderful sack, what a beautiful Sack!


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2032055 said:


> I had 133 before tonights game and I have kelce and cobb. vereen only got me 2 points also. have 95 on my bench.


All I have left is Rodgers and Cobb and I'm down by 16


----------



## qualitycut

sss inc.;2032059 said:


> what a wonderful sack, what a beautiful sack!


#bigsack #prettysack


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS is either drunk or delirious from all the hours he works.

#getawideout


----------



## Green Grass

#howthecafedothesethingswork?


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;2032056 said:


> #snowsout/wingsout


Oh, I like that one,Thumbs Up

#funnyguy#comedian#wwssssay


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;2032068 said:


> SSS is either drunk or delirious from all the hours he works.
> 
> #getawideout


#beeryes#drunkno#seasonISstartingtogettome


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;2032071 said:


> Oh, I like that one,Thumbs Up
> 
> #funnyguy#comedian#wwssssay


I thought that was my best one of the night.


----------



## qualitycut

I filled out a roster for draft kings sunday and it filled up before i submitted it. I have 198 points i would be winning 500 on a 3 dollar bet. Cafe


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2032075 said:


> I filled out a roster for draft kings sunday and it filled up before i submitted it. I have 198 points i would be winning 500 on a 3 dollar bet. Cafe


#wouldashouldacoulda#cafe


----------



## Camden

I haven't bent/broken any wings but they definitely have froze up on me. Gotta stick a torpedo heater on it and in a few minutes you're back rolling.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone with a cheap shop for running boards? I've seen a couple on CL, but I can't find the ad anymore.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2032078 said:


> #wouldashouldacoulda#cafe


#iknowcafe


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2032081 said:


> I haven't bent/broken any wings but they definitely have froze up on me. Gotta stick a torpedo heater on it and in a few minutes you're back rolling.


Ive heard of this but never had it happen.


----------



## Doughboy12

MJD is on the way to visit now. 
#foolishpostquality


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2032089 said:


> MJD is on the way to visit now.
> #foolishpostquality


Ha i hit submit and shut the computer off, didn't expect it to actually work. Fixed it


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2032086 said:


> Ive heard of this but never had it happen.


Really? It happens to us all the time. I slather grease on the slide boxes and that helps a ton.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2032095 said:


> Ha i hit submit and shut the computer off, didn't expect it to actually work. Fixed it


Stupid ******.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2032095 said:


> Ha i hit submit and shut the computer off, didn't expect it to actually work. Fixed it


Said the guy who said no one ever comes on here from a real computer...:waving:

Giving you cafe...


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2032096 said:


> Really? It happens to us all the time. I slather grease on the slide boxes and that helps a ton.


I hit so many curbs and stuff if probably just gets broke lose.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2032098 said:


> Said the guy who said no one ever comes on here from a real computer...:waving:
> 
> Giving you cafe...


I know, phone was charging in my room and i was sending out invoices so was on the computer


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2032054 said:


> Now my Boss V plow that was 2 or 3 years old broke the frame and blade fell off, pin that holds the 2 blades together slid up a few inches and the rings bent and couldnt get the pin back down.


Wow, never seen that before


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2032103 said:


> Wow, never seen that before


#tomuchvacations


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well Rodgers and Cobb gave me the win to go 3-0


----------



## jimslawnsnow

What's the pic posting Web site again? Have a pic of the 550 before the box


----------



## jimslawnsnow




----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2032111 said:


>


Looks great!


----------



## Ranger620

Took the dogs for a run tonight. Went to leave and blew a spark plug out of the cylinder. Now to learn how to fix it. For as much as I hear about it happening I've been lucky till now


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2032117 said:


> Took the dogs for a run tonight. Went to leave and blew a spark plug out of the cylinder. Now to learn how to fix it. For as much as I hear about it happening I've been lucky till now


Good old 5.4 triton I'm guessing?


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2032111 said:


>


Nice Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2032105 said:


> #tomuchvacations


Hahaha, yep


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2032118 said:


> Good old 5.4 triton I'm guessing?


4.6 but yes still a triton

Should have called you was kinda stranded and needed a flashlight to figure out wa was wrong then just decided to say screw it and drove it home


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2032123 said:


> 4.6 but yes still a triton
> 
> Should have called you was kinda stranded and needed a flashlight to figure out wa was wrong then just decided to say screw it and drove it home


You should have, Anytime I'll always come help someone stranded. No flashlight on your phone? 4.6 must be in a exploder? I mean explorer.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

53 degrees and dark outside


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dangit, looks like my rooftop project on Washington Ave didn't win the best rooftop award.

Oh well, time to move on from that property anyways, sucks too much to work down there.


----------



## CityGuy

50° partly cloudy


----------



## SnowGuy73

55° breezy, few clouds.


----------



## skorum03

Had the windows open, good sleeping weather


----------



## SnowGuy73

Zero dew..


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;2032153 said:


> Had the windows open, good sleeping weather


This..... ......


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;2032155 said:


> Zero dew..


This....55


----------



## CityGuy

Dropped the kid off at daycare and going back to bed. Feel like azz.


----------



## Green Grass

45 and beautiful out


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2032124 said:


> You should have, Anytime I'll always come help someone stranded. No flashlight on your phone? 4.6 must be in a exploder? I mean explorer.


Yes wife's explorer. It's an 03. She has around 135k on it. Was hoping to get by another few years before getting her a new vehicle. Gonna try helicoiling it myself and see what happens. Don't have the phone flashlight which I should have but didn't have that much battery life left. Looked for an hour for the plug and never found it


----------



## qualitycut

Finally woke up and was chilly in the house


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2032170 said:


> Yes wife's explorer. It's an 03. She has around 135k on it. Was hoping to get by another few years before getting her a new vehicle. Gonna try helicoiling it myself and see what happens. Don't have the phone flashlight which I should have but didn't have that much battery life left. Looked for an hour for the plug and never found it


I know a place you can buy a new 1


----------



## SnowGuy73

Grass is still growing......


----------



## Bill1090

Talking frost in the morning.


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2032111 said:


>


Very nice!....


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;2032117 said:


> Took the dogs for a run tonight. Went to leave and blew a spark plug out of the cylinder. Now to learn how to fix it. For as much as I hear about it happening I've been lucky till now


Time for another diesel!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2032170 said:


> Yes wife's explorer. It's an 03. She has around 135k on it. Was hoping to get by another few years before getting her a new vehicle. Gonna try helicoiling it myself and see what happens. Don't have the phone flashlight which I should have but didn't have that much battery life left. Looked for an hour for the plug and never found it


Just let her take the 350 and you drive the dodge


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2032200 said:


> Just let her take the 350 and you drive the dodge


And give him a bad back so he can't work? Hahahahaha


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2032185 said:


> I know a place you can buy a new 1


I talked to him about it when I was there. Was hoping to make it a few more years not like she drives anywhere. 03 with 135k on it and half of those were from when she didn't work at home. I bet she only drives 5-7000 a year. Hard to justify a payment for so little use


----------



## Ranger620

jimslawnsnow;2032202 said:


> And give him a bad back so he can't work? Hahahahaha


It's the cloth seats lol


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;2032203 said:


> I talked to him about it when I was there. Was hoping to make it a few more years not like she drives anywhere. 03 with 135k on it and half of those were from when she didn't work at home. I bet she only drives 5-7000 a year. Hard to justify a payment for so little use


Sounds like she doesn't have you whipped yet


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;2032204 said:


> It's the cloth seats lol


Good thing. I sat in a dodge cloth and then a leather. There's a difference. Mayne that's the cause of my back issues?


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2032200 said:


> Just let her take the 350 and you drive the dodge


She's driven it a few times. She doesn't like to drive it. Just to big/tall. She's a tiny girl (4'-11"). Just getting groceries in it is a pain. The ladder in the tailgate might help though I'll have to show her that lol. Been driving my 06 with the 5.4


----------



## Ranger620

jimslawnsnow;2032205 said:


> Sounds like she doesn't have you whipped yet


No not whipped. I got a good one definitely out punted my coverage


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2032206 said:


> Good thing. I sat in a dodge cloth and then a leather. There's a difference. Mayne that's the cause of my back issues?


Okay, okay. Jim, again you are right. My cloth in the Dodges are more comfortable than the leather. The leather seat pushes right behind my right shoder blade in my Laramie.

Is it enough where I wouldn't buy leather again? Don't think so. Is it noticable? Yes.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2032187 said:


> Grass is still growing......


Im hoping this week stunts it. Got hosed on my Monthlys this year.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2032209 said:


> Okay, okay. Jim, again you are right. My cloth in the Dodges are more comfortable than the leather. The leather seat pushes right behind my right shoder blade in my Laramie.
> 
> Is it enough where I wouldn't buy leather again? Don't think so. Is it noticable? Yes.


I've also noticed that the dodges on the flat part where back sits is wider than chevy and fords. Like its made for a 400lb guy. My 06 dodge isn't like that. It's leather and fits like a glove. And some of that kidding around


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Grass will slow on December 4th


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2032209 said:


> Okay, okay. Jim, again you are right. My cloth in the Dodges are more comfortable than the leather. The leather seat pushes right behind my right shoder blade in my Laramie.
> 
> Is it enough where I wouldn't buy leather again? Don't think so. Is it noticable? Yes.


Maybe that's why dodges are so cheap.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2032214 said:


> Maybe that's why dodges are so cheap.


Well if people would want to sit in the damn seats longer than hour they would buy them!. I'll never buy another leather dodge until they change the seat. Might as well just another brand of truck while I'm at it


----------



## Bill1090

I don't know how anyone can sit on leather anyway. If it's hot out, you stick to it, if it's cold you freeze. Give me cloth any day and rubber floors too!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2032218 said:


> I don't know how anyone can sit on leather anyway. If it's hot out, you stick to it, if it's cold you freeze. Give me cloth any day and rubber floors too!


Ac seats and heated seats. Easy to clean too. Just don't put armor all on them


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Some of this pricing is nuts. Lady with a postage stamp lawn asked how much to do a one time leaf pick up. I said 75 minimum. She has another bid for 40. Heck the neighbor kid told her 50. I just get how you can send 2 guys there for atleast 1 1/2 man hours plus equipment for 40.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2032185 said:


> I know a place you can buy a new 1


I second that!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Am I the only one who gets sick of paying bills? Pay pay pay and pay more


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2032231 said:


> Am I the only one who gets sick of paying bills? Pay pay pay and pay more


Um
.....

You've probably bought the most stuff here. That'll happen.

It's why I have everything on autopay. I pay 2 bills by hand.


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2032231 said:


> Am I the only one who gets sick of paying bills? Pay pay pay and pay more


I'm sure your customers feel the same...:waving:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2032232 said:


> Um
> .....
> 
> You've probably bought the most stuff here. That'll happen.
> 
> It's why I have everything on autopay. I pay 2 bills by hand.


I should have specified. It's all the little stuff. It's easy to make a 700 payment 1 time than make 10 70 payments. Just used as an example


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2032235 said:


> I should have specified. It's all the little stuff. It's easy to make a 700 payment 1 time than make 10 70 payments. Just used as an example


That's why I make all my bills $400+, so I feel like I'm actually paying something.  who needs a $120 / month cell phone bill. Hell, my cell phone's almost more than my truck payment.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Absolutely perfect out.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2032226 said:


> Some of this pricing is nuts. Lady with a postage stamp lawn asked how much to do a one time leaf pick up. I said 75 minimum. She has another bid for 40. Heck the neighbor kid told her 50. I just get how you can send 2 guys there for atleast 1 1/2 man hours plus equipment for 40.


Pffff... what a waste


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2032232 said:


> Um
> .....
> 
> You've probably bought the most stuff here. That'll happen.
> 
> It's why I have everything on autopay. I pay 2 bills by hand.


Haha same here... auto pay every week... That way I don't make myself sick


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2032231 said:


> Am I the only one who gets sick of paying bills? Pay pay pay and pay more


Yep that's how I am too


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2032241 said:


> Absolutely perfect out.


To hot out now


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2032218 said:


> I don't know how anyone can sit on leather anyway. If it's hot out, you stick to it, if it's cold you freeze. Give me cloth any day and rubber floors too!


You haven't had heated and cooled seats.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2032226 said:


> Some of this pricing is nuts. Lady with a postage stamp lawn asked how much to do a one time leaf pick up. I said 75 minimum. She has another bid for 40. Heck the neighbor kid told her 50. I just get how you can send 2 guys there for atleast 1 1/2 man hours plus equipment for 40.


Whats a postage stamp lawn? I have a bunch that have less than 2k or grass to mow.


----------



## CityGuy

From Canada but still a good short read.

https://www.yd.com/blog/its-coming-up-to-snow-plow-time/


----------



## qualitycut

Well i know where not to get service done on my plow. They brought the wrong truck back to my dads work. Idiots!


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2032247 said:


> To hot out now


Maybe if you have a sweatshirt on


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2032256 said:


> Well i know where not to get service done on my plow. They brought the wrong truck back to my dads work. Idiots!


Yours was probably done a week ago...:laughing:
They gave me the wrong back drag angle when I picked up my plow...if your neighbor is a young guy it was his fault with me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2032256 said:


> Well i know where not to get service done on my plow. They brought the wrong truck back to my dads work. Idiots!


Starting out on the right foot. Just a minor oversight.


----------



## Bill1090

Frost advisory for me.....


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2032262 said:


> Starting out on the right foot. Just a minor oversight.


Good thing for me there is a place in ssp that sells them and services them also.


----------



## Ranger620

Well new spark plug threaded in an tightened up and it runs from me. Not going to helicoil it. Roll the dice and see what happens. Maybe it will be ok maybe not but for now it was a cheap fix


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2031975 said:


> Hopefully the driver didn't have his phone to his ear.


Nope no phone. Just was putting on seatbelt to leave the parking lot. Both him and passenger got tickets.



SSS Inc.;2031980 said:


> They should try that crap on one of our jobs. We are moving trucks all over the place and nobody puts a seatbelt on while in the parking lot. The CVI's were all over our area today. After Snowguys warning for me I noticed they set up shop right on 101 and Stagecoach road just East of Valley Fair. Our trucks got through but they must have had ten trucks down in the parking lot for the park that's right there. Even had a FedEx truck in there.


This happened next door to the horse track. Probably was the same cops and saw us so figured they would get another bonus one.
What is that massive building there are putting up down there? It's the biggest building I have seen.



qualitycut;2032075 said:


> I filled out a roster for draft kings sunday and it filled up before i submitted it. I have 198 points i would be winning 500 on a 3 dollar bet. Cafe


I had 170ish and won nothing last night. I did win $150 on golf for the weekend though. If fowler and casey didn't suck in the last 3 holes I would have won $3-500.



jimslawnsnow;2032231 said:


> Am I the only one who gets sick of paying bills? Pay pay pay and pay more


You should be Billing billing billing then.



Ranger620;2032275 said:


> Well new spark plug threaded in an tightened up and it runs from me. Not going to helicoil it. Roll the dice and see what happens. Maybe it will be ok maybe not but for now it was a cheap fix


Good luck. 
Whats your opinion on sending my dog back for training? I want to but it's a good chunk of money also. Was wondering if I could do it myself. Or somehow do a little training and then some myself.


----------



## SnowGuy73

People are getting dumber by the day.........


----------



## Polarismalibu

ryde307;2032280 said:


> Nope no phone. Just was putting on seatbelt to leave the parking lot. Both him and passenger got tickets.
> 
> This happened next door to the horse track. Probably was the same cops and saw us so figured they would get another bonus one.
> What is that massive building there are putting up down there? It's the biggest building I have seen.
> 
> I had 170ish and won nothing last night. I did win $150 on golf for the weekend though. If fowler and casey didn't suck in the last 3 holes I would have won $3-500.
> 
> You should be Billing billing billing then.
> 
> Good luck.
> Whats your opinion on sending my dog back for training? I want to but it's a good chunk of money also. Was wondering if I could do it myself. Or somehow do a little training and then some myself.


I'm guessing the big building you are talking about is the new Amazon warehouse


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2032292 said:


> I'm guessing the big building you are talking about is the new Amazon warehouse


This.............. Is my guess


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well, my landscape contact at the football game a couple of weeks ago just came through.

Complete landscape overhaul in Uptown for a property inspection in November. "Just get it done, current contractor is to get no money for this property".

At least I have more than 2 days notice this time.


----------



## ryde307

Polarismalibu;2032292 said:


> I'm guessing the big building you are talking about is the new Amazon warehouse


Yess that is probably it. It is a huge building. There is a cement plant on site with 7-8 dedicated cement trucks.


----------



## Ranger620

ryde307;2032280 said:


> Nope no phone. Just was putting on seatbelt to leave the parking lot. Both him and passenger got tickets.
> 
> This happened next door to the horse track. Probably was the same cops and saw us so figured they would get another bonus one.
> What is that massive building there are putting up down there? It's the biggest building I have seen.
> 
> I had 170ish and won nothing last night. I did win $150 on golf for the weekend though. If fowler and casey didn't suck in the last 3 holes I would have won $3-500.
> 
> You should be Billing billing billing then.
> 
> Good luck.
> Whats your opinion on sending my dog back for training? I want to but it's a good chunk of money also. Was wondering if I could do it myself. Or somehow do a little training and then some myself.


Doing the training is not that hard. Where it gets hard is doing it on a consistent basis. You need 4 days a week in a row. If you miss one and tack it on at the end of the week that's ok but one day here and there won't cut it. The second is finding a place to do it. It's an hour either way you look at it and it's getting dark sooner and sooner. Next thing you know work gets in the way or something else. It's not like a car like I just did if I don't get to it it will be there when I get time. With the dog you have to every day not just weekends. The other thing when shooting birds don't miss and only shoot once. This is imperative the first 20 birds. There are more things as well. To sum it up if it were me (which I just did) I would send him in. Do the first round then do the obedience training next year yourself unless you take in the cash this year then send him off again. Lol. I sent my youngest in just cause I didn't have the time. Ha it sucks spending money but at the same time I didn't have to worry about half assing it. I sent you my number I think if you wanna bs a little more in depth.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;2032297 said:


> Yess that is probably it. It is a huge building. There is a cement plant on site with 7-8 dedicated cement trucks.


Yup Amazon. They have two buildings down here, the other one isn't small either.


----------



## ryde307

Ranger620;2032299 said:


> Doing the training is not that hard. Where it gets hard is doing it on a consistent basis. You need 4 days a week in a row. If you miss one and tack it on at the end of the week that's ok but one day here and there won't cut it. The second is finding a place to do it. It's an hour either way you look at it and it's getting dark sooner and sooner. Next thing you know work gets in the way or something else. It's not like a car like I just did if I don't get to it it will be there when I get time. With the dog you have to every day not just weekends. The other thing when shooting birds don't miss and only shoot once. This is imperative the first 20 birds. There are more things as well. To sum it up if it were me (which I just did) I would send him in. Do the first round then do the obedience training next year yourself unless you take in the cash this year then send him off again. Lol. I sent my youngest in just cause I didn't have the time. Ha it sucks spending money but at the same time I didn't have to worry about half assing it. I sent you my number I think if you wanna bs a little more in depth.


Thanks, That kind of what I thought. Yes you did send it I forgot about it.


----------



## Ranger620

ryde307;2032306 said:


> Thanks, That kind of what I thought. Yes you did send it I forgot about it.


Going up to get my dump trailer from this roofing project. Nothing but windshield time so give me a shout


----------



## qualitycut




----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2032288 said:


> People are getting dumber by the day.........


Agreed........


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2032256 said:


> Well i know where not to get service done on my plow. They brought the wrong truck back to my dads work. Idiots!


Wait what? Like the plow is on the wrong truck? Who is this?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2032300 said:


> Yup Amazon. They have two buildings down here, the other one isn't small either.


Man are you guys selling the farm down there? You guys are getting all the big stuff... gonna need more FT staff...


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2032309 said:


>


Guess the plow IS on the right truck... Looks good!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;2032312 said:


> Man are you guys selling the farm down there? You guys are getting all the big stuff... gonna need more FT staff...


What do you expect when the Mayor gives them a bunch of tax breaks...


----------



## ryde307

SnowGuy73;2032314 said:


> What do you expect when the Mayor gives them a bunch of tax breaks...


Should try to get the plow account.


----------



## ryde307

Salt bin is starting to get filled. I wish we had more space for a bigger one.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2032314 said:


> What do you expect when the Mayor gives them a bunch of tax breaks...


TIF money aplenty down there eh?


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;2032324 said:


> Should try to get the plow account.


Me, or you?.......

I think I'm completely out as of November 1.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2032311 said:


> Wait what? Like the plow is on the wrong truck? Who is this?


No brought someone elses truck/plow back


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks good quality.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just sold my to flattop V's. Now I gotta watch for another steal of a VXT.

Then decide if I really keep trying to sell this western, or if I just stick with it and live with the plows that I have.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2032342 said:


> Just sold my to flattop V's. Now I gotta watch for another steal of a VXT.
> 
> Then decide if I really keep trying to sell this western, or if I just stick with it and live with the plows that I have.


Are you getting pretty good returns on the stuff you are selling?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2032347 said:


> Are you getting pretty good returns on the stuff you are selling?


My '01 I sold for $6,000, I paid $5,500 two years ago, it went with a mount and wiring.

My '06 with my 8.2 poly V went for $20,000. The plow I paid $21,000 for the truck and plow a couple of years ago out in NY state, flew out, drove it back, traded the truck for my '13, got $21,000 for trade value without the plow.

My flat top V's were 2009s, $3,000 each, one has a crack in the left wing.

Dump trailer I got $5,000. It was an '08 and pop pretty beat on.

My '06 had rust around the rear wheels, each body panel had some Dent or scratch. Buyer said he thinks about $3,000 of work to make new.

The flat tops, I've had at $3,750 each....not a call. Dropped them to $3,000 each this morning, calls all day.

Those I could have probably sat on a bit, but with this landscape call now today, I know I'm going to be scrambling this fall.

Now I'm sitting on a 2014 DXT for my '14, a 2013 VXT for my '13, a 2013 9.2 VXT for my '15 and the Western that's still on my dump truck I'd like to move.

Gonna watch for deal on a 9.2 DXT, or steal another 9.2 VXT for $3500 for my '01 I haven't sold yet.

If I sell my '01 to a member here, fine. If not, I'll be more comfortable having it in the back yard for backup.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://wausau.craigslist.org/ctd/5201582234.html

Here ya go snowman


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm in a FREEZE WARNING!!!! What will I do???????


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2032359 said:


> I'm in a FREEZE WARNING!!!! What will I do???????


Lucky wish i was


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2032314 said:


> What do you expect when the Mayor gives them a bunch of tax breaks...


That's normal.


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;2032325 said:


> Salt bin is starting to get filled. I wish we had more space for a bigger one.


Treated or straight?


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2032366 said:


> Treated or straight?


Looks like both. ..


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2032351 said:


> My '01 I sold for $6,000, I paid $5,500 two years ago, it went with a mount and wiring.
> 
> My '06 with my 8.2 poly V went for $20,000. The plow I paid $21,000 for the truck and plow a couple of years ago out in NY state, flew out, drove it back, traded the truck for my '13, got $21,000 for trade value without the plow.
> 
> My flat top V's were 2009s, $3,000 each, one has a crack in the left wing.
> 
> Dump trailer I got $5,000. It was an '08 and pop pretty beat on.
> 
> My '06 had rust around the rear wheels, each body panel had some Dent or scratch. Buyer said he thinks about $3,000 of work to make new.
> 
> The flat tops, I've had at $3,750 each....not a call. Dropped them to $3,000 each this morning, calls all day.
> 
> Those I could have probably sat on a bit, but with this landscape call now today, I know I'm going to be scrambling this fall.
> 
> Now I'm sitting on a 2014 DXT for my '14, a 2013 VXT for my '13, a 2013 9.2 VXT for my '15 and the Western that's still on my dump truck I'd like to move.
> 
> Gonna watch for deal on a 9.2 DXT, or steal another 9.2 VXT for $3500 for my '01 I haven't sold yet.
> 
> If I sell my '01 to a member here, fine. If not, I'll be more comfortable having it in the back yard for backup.


Sounds like you did pretty well! Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone tried Luigis frozen pizza? Seen it at the gas station, looks like latza motza on steroids.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2032359 said:


> I'm in a FREEZE WARNING!!!! What will I do???????


Lucky.....


----------



## snowman55

LwnmwrMan22;2032356 said:


> http://wausau.craigslist.org/ctd/5201582234.html
> 
> Here ya go snowman


Not bad, boss 8'2 no thanks. Truth is I rarely shop around anymore more just once on a while to keep em honest. I got 3 showing up tomorrow . They will deliver the trucks and the paperwork. That's worth a few bucks to me don't even go into dealership.


----------



## snowman55

CityGuy;2032366 said:


> Treated or straight?


You got 75 in there?


----------



## cbservicesllc

snowman55;2032381 said:


> Not bad, boss 8'2 no thanks. Truth is I rarely shop around anymore more just once on a while to keep em honest. I got 3 showing up tomorrow . They will deliver the trucks and the paperwork. That's worth a few bucks to me don't even go into dealership.


That's pretty awesome!


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2032309 said:


>


Nice set up right there!


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;2032369 said:


> Looks like both. ..


Could just be colored.


----------



## CityGuy

snowman55;2032382 said:


> You got 75 in there?


Huh???????


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;2032390 said:


> Huh???????


75 ton of salt


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;2032391 said:


> 75 ton of salt


I get that but unsure why he asked me about Rydes post.


----------



## IDST

Damn you who ever was talking about trailer tires. Blew out my sidewall today


----------



## qualitycut

Well the blizzard controller works on the wodeout setup, figured they would but ny blizzard is a little older.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://www.kaaltv.com/article/stories/S3920441.shtml?cat=10151

What an idiot


----------



## qualitycut

Hate this time of year when the suns in your eyes when your running all over.


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;2032297 said:


> Yess that is probably it. It is a huge building. There is a cement plant on site with 7-8 dedicated cement trucks.


I'm terrified of this place opening. This was bare land just a couple months ago. I can't wait to see what happens to the roads out there since we are just on the other side of caterbuty road. We are slowly being surrounded by ginormous properties.



ryde307;2032325 said:


> Salt bin is starting to get filled. I wish we had more space for a bigger one.


We started loading up our salt bin today as well! About 50 tons so far taking advantage of the savings before the 1st. Our bin doesn't have sides or a roof though. 

BTW: You still have that little JD 304? If you want to sell it let me know.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2032356 said:


> http://wausau.craigslist.org/ctd/5201582234.html
> 
> Here ya go snowman


Paid 43k for a crew cab with a wideout 2 weeks ago.



CityGuy;2032366 said:


> Treated or straight?


Both. Going to mix them.



snowman55;2032382 said:


> You got 75 in there?


Just shy of 100. We don't have alot of space in terms of depth so we block off the front and keep piling. I will have a pic next week. Will hold 175ish.



SSS Inc.;2032412 said:


> I'm terrified of this place opening. This was bare land just a couple months ago. I can't wait to see what happens to the roads out there since we are just on the other side of caterbuty road. We are slowly being surrounded by ginormous properties.
> 
> We started loading up our salt bin today as well! About 50 tons so far taking advantage of the savings before the 1st. Our bin doesn't have sides or a roof though.
> 
> BTW: You still have that little JD 304? If you want to sell it let me know.


We mow across from you then. I am assuming with all the major buildings going up 169 is going to be horrible. Add in that it will be closed most of next year and it's going to suck.
Probably keeping the loader but will let you know if we decide to sell it.


----------



## ryde307

Getting there.


----------



## ryde307

If anyone is looking for something to do tonight there is an event at flying cloud airport called wings and wheels. It's a luxury event with private jets/planes to tour, free food and drinks, and cars from Porsche, bently, maseratti, jaguar, ect. you can drive. It's free and has valet parking. 530-8PM I am heading there now. We work with one of the sponsors.


----------



## Polarismalibu

ryde307;2032415 said:


> If anyone is looking for something to do tonight there is an event at flying cloud airport called wings and wheels. It's a luxury event with private jets/planes to tour, free food and drinks, and cars from Porsche, bently, maseratti, jaguar, ect. you can drive. It's free and has valet parking. 530-8PM I am heading there now. We work with one of the sponsors.


Dang if I woulda seen this before I got back up to rogers I woulda done that.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://www.fox9.com/news/business/26291948-story

For cripes sake


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;2032415 said:


> If anyone is looking for something to do tonight there is an event at flying cloud airport called wings and wheels. It's a luxury event with private jets/planes to tour, free food and drinks, and cars from Porsche, bently, maseratti, jaguar, ect. you can drive. It's free and has valet parking. 530-8PM I am heading there now. We work with one of the sponsors.


Sounds cool, wish I had known about this earlier.


----------



## TKLAWN

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/for/5243864093.html

Huh?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2032431 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/for/5243864093.html
> 
> Huh?


No cash in hand, ad stays up. Do I need to put (sale pending)?


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2032431 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/for/5243864093.html
> 
> Huh?


Nissan lol.....


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2032432 said:


> No cash in hand, ad stays up. Do I need to put (sale pending)?


I wouldnt, he didn't pickit up yet.

Funny story, guy bought my uncles 51 chevy from Colorado and decided shipping was to much after a few weeks. Uncle told him he was keeping 300 bucks. He has sold it 3 tomes now.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Anyone use a Buyers electric v box? I'm looking at getting one possibly wondering what is thought of them


----------



## SnowGuy73

Anyone have a 36" turf tracer with ecs for sale?


----------



## unit28

For overnight lows...there will be a threat for frost just about every morning north of i-94


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2032433 said:


> Nissan lol.....


You liked that one.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2032432 said:


> No cash in hand, ad stays up. Do I need to put (sale pending)?


Oh boy... This should get Jim going...


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2032447 said:


> Anyone have a 36" turf tracer with ecs for sale?


How about a Toro Proline 36" belt drive with T Bar? Thumbs Up :waving:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2032459 said:


> Oh boy... This should get Jim going...


Ummm no. He's holding them like he said he would. He would like the money, but doesn't act like he's broke.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2032460 said:


> how about a toro proline 36" belt drive with t bar? Thumbs up :waving:


$500??????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2032462 said:


> Ummm no. He's holding them like he said he would. He would like the money, but doesn't act like he's broke.


Actually, the buyer is from Barnum and drives truck. He's heading to Souix City IA tonight, and said the problem is he won't be back until Friday.

I said "well, if you're heading down 35, would you mind stopping in Stacy and giving me $200 to hold them?". He said " absolutely " with no hesitation.

That was good enough for me. I told him I will hold them until noon Saturday (I have to drop off a load of wood Saturday morning) and that at 3 pm I will be calling the next person in line.

He was very appreciative and said works perfectly for him.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;2032460 said:


> How about a Toro Proline 36" belt drive with T Bar? Thumbs Up :waving:


No...........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://maine.craigslist.org/cto/5233451659.html


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2032470 said:


> Actually, the buyer is from Barnum and drives truck. He's heading to Souix City IA tonight, and said the problem is he won't be back until Friday.
> 
> I said "well, if you're heading down 35, would you mind stopping in Stacy and giving me $200 to hold them?". He said " absolutely " with no hesitation.
> 
> That was good enough for me. I told him I will hold them until noon Saturday (I have to drop off a load of wood Saturday morning) and that at 3 pm I will be calling the next person in line.
> 
> He was very appreciative and said works perfectly for him.


See that's the way stuff needs to get back to


----------



## unit28

Think I might be selling a 48 hydro and a Tracvac .......cheap
Mower has kawi, 
Vac has honda


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2032476 said:


> http://maine.craigslist.org/cto/5233451659.html


I bet that made some money last year


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I still maybe be selling a 36" exmark viking with Trac vac and dethatcher. Has ecs and new spindle


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;2032462 said:


> Ummm no. He's holding them like he said he would. He would like the money, but doesn't act like he's broke.


Just happy I got that $75 from ranger so I could put the down payment on my new truck.


----------



## SnowGuy73

What's the difference between a Viking and turf tracer?


----------



## IDST

Dropped off trailer for new tire. They didn't have time to take of trailer so i lifted it with the skid and dropped the trailer said I'd be back. Guy had to run to St. Paul since the courier wasn't going to show up on time. Got there and threw the tire on and noticed it's an 85 and not an 80. Perfect no skid for the morning.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2032486 said:


> What's the difference between a Viking and turf tracer?


Viking is a fixed deck. Tracer is adjustable


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2032476 said:


> http://maine.craigslist.org/cto/5233451659.html


That thing needs cutting edges...like last year.


----------



## SnowGuy73

How much and what year?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Why isn't my quoting working?


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;2032478 said:


> Think I might be selling a 48 hydro and a Tracvac .......cheap
> Mower has kawi,
> Vac has honda


What's cheap?

I'd need a 36, but might be interested.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Now it is....


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;2032438 said:


> Anyone use a Buyers electric v box? I'm looking at getting one possibly wondering what is thought of them


I run one. No issues spreading salt but it does not enjoy spreading sand/salt mix. It cakes up and doesn't flow down into the auger.

All and all I'd buy another one in a second. They're considerably less than the other brands available and get the job done just as well in most cases.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2032495 said:


> What's cheap?
> 
> I'd need a 36, but might be interested.


Thought you were completely done end of the month?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2032501 said:


> Thought you were completely done end of the month?


Need something for my lawn.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2032502 said:


> Need something for my lawn.


Ahhhh good call. Get a little 30 something inch rider with a cup holder


----------



## Doughboy12

Ryde check your PM's


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;2032502 said:


> Need something for my lawn.


Why not keep a Wright?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2032505 said:


> Ahhhh good call. Get a little 30 something inch rider with a cup holder


Haha.

No, I like to stand.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;2032508 said:


> Why not keep a Wright?


Too much mower for just my lawn.


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;2032511 said:


> Too much mower for just my lawn.


Just do the whole block.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jagext;2032489 said:


> Dropped off trailer for new tire. They didn't have time to take of trailer so i lifted it with the skid and dropped the trailer said I'd be back. Guy had to run to St. Paul since the courier wasn't going to show up on time. Got there and threw the tire on and noticed it's an 85 and not an 80. Perfect no skid for the morning.


I have been having problems with my tires weekly now. Where do you have to take your skid to? If its anywhere between rogers and south Minneapolis I'll be heading down there with my empty skid trailer in the morning


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2032511 said:


> Too much mower for just my lawn.


Why not buy one of lwnmwrman toro 30"?


----------



## SSS Inc.

jagext;2032489 said:


> Dropped off trailer for new tire. They didn't have time to take of trailer so i lifted it with the skid and dropped the trailer said I'd be back. Guy had to run to St. Paul since the courier wasn't going to show up on time. Got there and threw the tire on and noticed it's an 85 and not an 80. Perfect no skid for the morning.


Man that stinks. Makes me appreciate the quick service we get at Pomps. In and out.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2032500 said:


> I run one. No issues spreading salt but it does not enjoy spreading sand/salt mix. It cakes up and doesn't flow down into the auger.
> 
> All and all I'd buy another one in a second. They're considerably less than the other brands available and get the job done just as well in most cases.


Good to hear that! Thanks! I think I'll order one this week.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2032518 said:


> Man that stinks. Makes me appreciate the quick service we get at Pomps. In and out.


In and out, sounds like good service.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2032518 said:


> Man that stinks. Makes me appreciate the quick service we get at Pomps. In and out.


sounds like there is some labor involved....


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2032470 said:


> Actually, the buyer is from Barnum and drives truck. He's heading to Souix City IA tonight, and said the problem is he won't be back until Friday.
> 
> I said "well, if you're heading down 35, would you mind stopping in Stacy and giving me $200 to hold them?". He said " absolutely " with no hesitation.
> 
> That was good enough for me. I told him I will hold them until noon Saturday (I have to drop off a load of wood Saturday morning) and that at 3 pm I will be calling the next person in line.
> 
> He was very appreciative and said works perfectly for him.


Nice...

By the way... I left and it was warm, what gives?


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2032532 said:


> Nice...
> 
> By the way... I left and it was warm, what gives?


We wanted to shock your system when you came back.


----------



## IDST

Polarismalibu;2032515 said:


> I have been having problems with my tires weekly now. Where do you have to take your skid to? If its anywhere between rogers and south Minneapolis I'll be heading down there with my empty skid trailer in the morning


Thanks, thankfully the NTB i'm at is about a mile for job site. Just have to wait a bit in the morning.


----------



## IDST

SSS Inc.;2032518 said:


> Man that stinks. Makes me appreciate the quick service we get at Pomps. In and out.


Actually this NTB in St. Louis Park has been awesome for me the past five years. The one guy actually drove to st paul because the carrier was going to be to late but he just grabbed the wrong one.

I've taken in flat tires off my wife and neighbors car before and they have fixed them for free for me a couple times. Not even their tires origianally


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2032219 said:


> Ac seats and heated seats. Easy to clean too. Just don't put armor all on them


this.... it is funny however to armor all the passenger seat and wait till the shoveler falls asleep, then hit a snow pile hard and watch them get crammed into the floorboard.......priceless:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;2032438 said:


> Anyone use a Buyers electric v box? I'm looking at getting one possibly wondering what is thought of them


go with the western tornado, love mine Thumbs Up


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;2032537 said:


> this.... it is funny however to armor all the passenger seat and wait till the shoveler falls asleep, then hit a snow pile hard and watch them get crammed into the floorboard.......priceless:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


Remind me to never ride with you!!


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;2032543 said:


> Remind me to never ride with you!!


he never fell asleep again.........Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2032543 said:


> Remind me to never ride with you!!


After watching him plow. I wouldn't ridewith him unless I had a helmet and a racing harness on. No joke.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2032545 said:


> After watching him plow. I wouldn't ridewith him unless I had a helmet and a racing harness on. No joke.


you got to admit, I can move some snow quick with it........


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;2032546 said:


> you got to admit, I can move some snow quick with it........


If we ever both are helping lwnmwr we gotta be in the same lot. Could probably do half his route in half the time 4 trucks do


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;2032542 said:


> go with the western tornado, love mine Thumbs Up


I was thinking about it. They don't have one for a short box though do they?


----------



## qualitycut

My temps keep getting lower for the week.


----------



## CityGuy

39° clear and cold out


----------



## CityGuy

Dew or light frost on the grass.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2032546 said:


> you got to admit, I can move some snow quick with it........


Just keep it under 60 in mom's driveway.


----------



## CityGuy

I can't believe there are only 86 more days until Christmas. Man this year flew by fast.


----------



## CityGuy

I suppose I should start thinking about draging the snow blower out and going through it.


----------



## CityGuy

I'm hoping the bugs are mostly dead after last night's cooler temps.


----------



## SnowGuy73

43° calm clear.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like a slightly hard dew, or a very soft frost.


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;2032549 said:


> I was thinking about it. They don't have one for a short box though do they?


Yes they do.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2032558 said:


> Just keep it under 60 in mom's driveway.


We do her driveway with blowers.....


----------



## Bill1090

32*

Clear and calm.

Heavy frost.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2032570 said:


> We do her driveway with blowers.....


I see.

Was just giving you a hard time.


----------



## SnowGuy73

We have frost!!!


----------



## Green Grass

38 and frost


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2032574 said:


> I see.
> 
> Was just giving you a hard time.


Its all good


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Windshield frozen here.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

No frost down here


----------



## jimslawnsnow

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/cto/5226422404.html

Nice, but seems a little high?


----------



## ryde307

Polarismalibu;2032438 said:


> Anyone use a Buyers electric v box? I'm looking at getting one possibly wondering what is thought of them


Yes we have one and are getting another.



Camden;2032500 said:


> I run one. No issues spreading salt but it does not enjoy spreading sand/salt mix. It cakes up and doesn't flow down into the auger.
> 
> All and all I'd buy another one in a second. They're considerably less than the other brands available and get the job done just as well in most cases.


What he said.



jagext;2032535 said:


> Actually this NTB in St. Louis Park has been awesome for me the past five years. The one guy actually drove to st paul because the carrier was going to be to late but he just grabbed the wrong one.
> 
> I've taken in flat tires off my wife and neighbors car before and they have fixed them for free for me a couple times. Not even their tires origianally


If your in that area go to Samaritan tire off 169 and Minnetonka Blvd. Great to work with and will do skid tires, trilers, mowers, Ect.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2032576 said:


> We have frost!!!


Winters coming!!!!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Waiting on a rr watch dog again. Their worse on timing then government workers.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2032559 said:


> I can't believe there are only 86 more days until Christmas. Man this year flew by fast.


Happens when you have a kid Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

1st thing i noticed on the wideout is its 10 times faster than my blizzard


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2032622 said:


> 1st thing i noticed on the wideout is its 10 times faster than my blizzard


The VXT I picked up last week is faster than the ones I'm selling.

I think they're like us, just get slower with use.

Quite a few systems being blown out today.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2032632 said:


> The VXT I picked up last week is faster than the ones I'm selling.
> 
> I think they're like us, just get slower with use.
> 
> Quite a few systems being blown out today.


 I don't think that's the case here. I just had my buddies new blizzard on yesterday andits a lot slower. This thing is lightning fast side to side


----------



## qualitycut

Sss think i seen 1 of your trucks getting of cedar onto cliff. Had a trailer with a sealing tank on it


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2032622 said:


> 1st thing i noticed on the wideout is its 10 times faster than my blizzard


Just wait until you start stacking snow. You'll wonder why you didn't have a chain-lifted plow way sooner.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2032580 said:


> Windshield frozen here.


Was about 32* at my house this morning
no frost on the windshield

I did plug my truck in too,
because at 330 am I'm out the door


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Pretty nice building Northern Salt put up.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2032635 said:


> Sss think i seen 1 of your trucks getting of cedar onto cliff. Had a trailer with a sealing tank on it


Yes! That happened to be me driving.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2032649 said:


> Yes! That happened to be me driving.


Was heading back from getting my truck lettered. Had the plow on probably seen me


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2032622 said:


> 1st thing i noticed on the wideout is its 10 times faster than my blizzard


Just out of curiosity are the angle cylinders bigger on the blizzard?


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2032652 said:


> Just out of curiosity are the angle cylinders bigger on the blizzard?


Not sure haven't compared them yet


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2032647 said:


> Pretty nice building Northern Salt put up.


Yeah, I wonder if they will put any salt in it this year.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2032651 said:


> Was heading back from getting my truck lettered. Had the plow on probably seen me


I missed you. I must have been laser focused.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2032656 said:


> Yeah, I wonder if they will put any salt in it this year.


10,000 ton capacity without salt is still zero salt.

Emailed at 11:30 to find out when I can get two pallets of North Pro +. We will see when I get a response.


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;2032649 said:


> Yes! That happened to be me driving.


Do you still have that dump with the plow on it?


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;2032668 said:


> Do you still have that dump with the plow on it?


Yes. Planning on an auction this fall but who knows when I'll get to that.

I have that green Chevy too.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2032672 said:


> Yes. Planning on an auction this fall but who knows when I'll get to that.
> 
> I have that green Chevy too.


Will you have coffe and doughnuts?


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;2032672 said:


> Yes. Planning on an auction this fall but who knows when I'll get to that.
> 
> I have that green Chevy too.


The dump still has the plow on it correct


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;2032674 said:


> The dumb still has the plow on it correct


Yes. 9' western


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2032673 said:


> Will you have coffe and doughnuts?


No......sorry.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/predictions/long_range/seasonal.php?lead=2


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/predictions/long_range/seasonal.php?lead=3


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/predictions/long_range/seasonal.php?lead=4


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Those are all different. Sign up seasonal.


----------



## skorum03

Not much consistency there


----------



## snowman55

was supposed to have triplets today. only twins showed up


----------



## Green Grass

snowman55;2032727 said:


> was supposed to have triplets today. only twins showed up
> 
> View attachment 145928


Just keep pushing and the third will come. Bit remember to breathe


----------



## Green Grass

So I guess today my son scrapped his knee at school and got sent home because it was bleeding. What the CAFE!!!!!!!!!!!

He needed no medical attention.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2032732 said:


> So I guess today my son scrapped his knee at school and got sent home because it was bleeding. What the CAFE!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> He needed no medical attention.


There is something wrong with that school.


----------



## qualitycut

snowman55;2032727 said:


> was supposed to have triplets today. only twins showed up
> 
> View attachment 145928


What trim are those?


----------



## qualitycut

Kinda like driving around the regular cab but it sure bounces around a lot more


----------



## CityGuy

So apparently mayor Chris Colmen if St. Paul authorized police to take any actons necessary against protesters that inhibit runners of the marathon including arresting them.

Guess we'll see what happens.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2032707 said:


> Those are all different. Sign up seasonal.


Amen brother, and grab your salt!


----------



## CityGuy

So max pressure on wife's tires is 50 psi. They are all near 30 right now and setting the sensor off. Is 40 psi to much?


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2032761 said:


> So max pressure on wife's tires is 50 psi. They are all near 30 right now and setting the sensor off. Is 40 psi to much?


I would set them at 40


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2032757 said:


> Amen brother, and grab your salt!


Speaking of..... No response from Northern Salt yet.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2032765 said:


> I would set them at 40


Thank you.....


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2032707 said:


> Those are all different. Sign up seasonal.


Huh?...?.....?


----------



## djagusch

CityGuy;2032761 said:


> So max pressure on wife's tires is 50 psi. They are all near 30 right now and setting the sensor off. Is 40 psi to much?


In the driver door jamb there is a sticker that states tire psi. That would be what the sensor computer go off of. I would set the psi to that.


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone have a lawn trailer 16ft or bigger they would rent or maybe sell for the rest of the month?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2032732 said:


> So I guess today my son scrapped his knee at school and got sent home because it was bleeding. What the CAFE!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> He needed no medical attention.


Wow, just wow...


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2032756 said:


> So apparently mayor Chris Colmen if St. Paul authorized police to take any actons necessary against protesters that inhibit runners of the marathon including arresting them.
> 
> Guess we'll see what happens.


Yeah baby! Better than ol Betsey across the River...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2032768 said:


> Speaking of..... No response from Northern Salt yet.


That's too bad...


----------



## Doughboy12

4 CVI's working 35e south of Diffly


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2032779 said:


> Anyone have a lawn trailer 16ft or bigger they would rent or maybe sell for the rest of the month?


Don't have a "lawn" trailer but I've got several other types that I'd rent.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2032779 said:


> Anyone have a lawn trailer 16ft or bigger they would rent or maybe sell for the rest of the month?


Would my 18' enclosed work until you can find something else?
No charge for you of course.
Edit: oops. Didn't mean to undercut you Camden.


----------



## CityGuy

djagusch;2032776 said:


> In the driver door jamb there is a sticker that states tire psi. That would be what the sensor computer go off of. I would set the psi to that.


I normally would have but second set of tires. Would it be same even with a different brand but same size tire?


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2032800 said:


> I normally would have but second set of tires. Would it be same even with a different brand but same size tire?


Yes, but I would still go off the tire rating.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2032783 said:


> Yeah baby! Better than ol Betsey across the River...


Bet they follow suit tomorrow.


----------



## CityGuy

Hey Green any rough idea on when you might plug the yard? Just want to make sure I get grass seed.


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;2032799 said:


> Would my 18' enclosed work until you can find something else?
> No charge for you of course.
> Edit: oops. Didn't mean to undercut you Camden.


No worries, just trying to help a guy out.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;2032799 said:


> Would my 18' enclosed work until you can find something else?
> No charge for you of course.
> Edit: oops. Didn't mean to undercut you Camden.


Looking for an insurance claim?


----------



## djagusch

Drakeslayer;2032809 said:


> Looking for an insurance claim?


If he was borrowing to lwnmwrmn I would say that would be true. Quality I don't think he has that bad of a track record.


----------



## Polarismalibu

djagusch;2032812 said:


> If he was borrowing to lwnmwrmn I would say that would be true. Quality I don't think he has that bad of a track record.


I'll borrow anything to lwnmwr when I want something new lol


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2032819 said:


> I'll borrow anything to lwnmwr when I want something new lol


Now there's an idea!


----------



## unit28

To tired. .....
Going to leave at 3am tomorrow
Oh wait I just got home
What day is it


Zzzzyzzyyz


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2032802 said:


> Bet they follow suit tomorrow.


Doubt it... She's one of the Mayors that wrote Hussein Obama and asked for MORE refugees...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Awwww. C'mon guys!!! :crying:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dropped my MVP Plus to $4,000 for any of you lurkers. I'll leave it there. I'll just run it at that rate and put the 9.2 Boss V I bought last week on the '15 I bought on Saturday.

Unless someone can find a deal on a 9.2 V/DXT for a Dodge then I will trade even up.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2032819 said:


> I'll borrow anything to lwnmwr when I want something new lol


He did give my new trailer back without a scratch


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2032787 said:


> 4 CVI's working 35e south of Diffly


Buddies driver got stopped and putout of Service


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2032799 said:


> Would my 18' enclosed work until you can find something else?
> No charge for you of course.
> Edit: oops. Didn't mean to undercut you Camden.


Appreciate it but im not using that for lawn. Something would happen.


----------



## qualitycut

Going to look at a 16ft at 830 in inver grove buy it and sell it in the spring.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2032848 said:


> Going to look at a 16ft at 830 in inver grove buy it and sell it in the spring.


Start at $750. Front railing is bent, lights are cockeyed, no spring assist ramp.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2032839 said:


> He did give my new trailer back without a scratch


Are you sure it's the same one you borrowed to him?

Jk! Lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/snw/5200049012.html

I suppose I should go pick up one of these, so I can go riding with some of you guys this winter.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2032873 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/snw/5200049012.html
> 
> I suppose I should go pick up one of these, so I can go riding with some of you guys this winter.


That's not a bad deal at all. There great sleds I have a 97 just like it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2032877 said:


> That's not a bad deal at all. There great sleds I have a 97 just like it.


Best sled I ever had was a 96 500 I bought new.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2032881 said:


> Best sled I ever had was a 96 500 I bought new.


I went threw the clutches and changed out the springs and weights that sled is crazy fast now for a 500. The gf or my friends ride it now I stick to my 800 assault.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2032854 said:


> Start at $750. Front railing is bent, lights are cockeyed, no spring assist ramp.


Offered him 1000 right away, didnt want to piss him off. Im happy have a trailer with lights and brakes for tomorrow. Sell it at the auction this spring.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2032873 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/snw/5200049012.html
> 
> I suppose I should go pick up one of these, so I can go riding with some of you guys this winter.


You know what will happen if you buy 1 right?


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2032841 said:


> Buddies driver got stopped and putout of Service


Was he the car hauler or flat deck?


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2032873 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/snw/5200049012.html
> 
> I suppose I should go pick up one of these, so I can go riding with some of you guys this winter.


I have a spare you can use...


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2032877 said:


> That's not a bad deal at all. There great sleds I have a 97 just like it.


...'97 XLT Ultra here.


----------



## mnlefty

qualitycut;2032909 said:


> You know what will happen if you buy 1 right?


No snow, or so much he never has time to ride?


----------



## Camden

mnlefty;2032919 said:


> No snow, or so much he never has time to ride?


I bought a sled last year and never rode it one time.


----------



## Doughboy12

mnlefty;2032919 said:


> No snow, or so much he never has time to ride?


I vote for option 2.... :waving:


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2032921 said:


> I bought a sled last year and never rode it one time.


I bought a plow last year and used it twice...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2032918 said:


> ...'97 XLT Ultra here.


Also a good sled unless you start messing with it or putting triple pipes on it. The left cylinder always burns down then


----------



## snowman55

Good news new buzz box model coming out. Bad news it will no longer do bagged material. Thanks lawyers of America yet another innovation at the wayside, due to fear if litigation.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2032921 said:


> I bought a sled last year and never rode it one time.


I got 300 miles on mine. Took a day trip to superior And one to Grand Rapids. Pretty disappointing


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2032909 said:


> You know what will happen if you buy 1 right?


That's what he's banking on... Thumbs Up


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2032803 said:


> Hey Green any rough idea on when you might plug the yard? Just want to make sure I get grass seed.


2 weeks......


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;2032921 said:


> I bought a sled last year and never rode it one time.


I took mine off the trailer and put it back on


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2032932 said:


> Also a good sled unless you start messing with it or putting triple pipes on it. The left cylinder always burns down then


Bone stock...bought it used from the guy who snow checked it...old boss. He was maticulas with it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2032948 said:


> Bone stock...bought it used from the guy who snow checked it...old boss. He was maticulas with it.


Nice! If you ever need parts for it hit me up I have tons and tons off those. My dad used to work at Polaris so after that we started to buy and fix them or part them out all the time. Xlt's and xc's were what I did the most. I still enjoy working on them in my free time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2032918 said:


> ...'97 XLT Ultra here.


Had (2) XLT's. Hated them. Too heavy. Tried to teach the wife to ride when we were first married. It's why I don't have one now.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2032950 said:


> Nice! If you ever need parts for it hit me up I have tons and tons off those. My dad used to work at Polaris so after that we started to buy and fix them or part them out all the time. Xlt's and xc's were what I did the most. I still enjoy working on them in my free time.


Mine go to Levi Lavallie's old mechanic. But I told you that already. 
Just seems to eat belts. Of course when it sits for 3-4 years between rides that will happen.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2032909 said:


> You know what will happen if you buy 1 right?


Why do you think I think I should buy one???


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2032951 said:


> Had (2) XLT's. Hated them. Too heavy. Tried to teach the wife to ride when we were first married. It's why I don't have one now.


It is the wife's sled...and I too don't care for it much.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Landscape renovation is 2 blocks from where we did the landscape renovation last spring in Uptown where the Viking Cheerleaders were doing their photo shoot.

Not much grass at this place, but sounds like a tear out of the sod in the boulevard and change to mulch.

Property is 2 blocks long, 1 block wide. That'll add up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

2 buddies have bought new sleds this year. They both plow. It'll either snow 17", or 117".


----------



## Doughboy12

Road it from Perham to Ely and back in one weekend the last time it was out much. Last of the season and lost one runner on the way up and the other half way back. That made for a fun ride. 
And I mean the whole thing. Not just the carbide.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2032951 said:


> Had (2) XLT's. Hated them. Too heavy. Tried to teach the wife to ride when we were first married. It's why I don't have one now.


All the 90's sleds are heavy. Eapessialy a 2 up xlt. Pretty sure 2 of my assaults would weigh in less then a 2up


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2032914 said:


> Was he the car hauler or flat deck?


Dump truck about 7 pm though


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2032960 said:


> Dump truck about 7 pm though


That sucks...didn't you warn him...:waving:


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2032923 said:


> I bought a plow last year and used it twice...


Thats what im going for this year.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2032952 said:


> Mine go to Levi Lavallie's old mechanic. But I told you that already.
> Just seems to eat belts. Of course when it sits for 3-4 years between rides that will happen.[/QUOTE
> 
> Ahh that's right I forgot about that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/cto/5209311340.html

Anyone here know this guy?? Bit too much of a truck for lawn care.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2032962 said:


> Thats what im going for this year.


Cafe you all to cafe mother cafer...:laughing:


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2032956 said:


> 2 buddies have bought new sleds this year. They both plow. It'll either snow 17", or 117".


Year I got mine north shore got over 110". Good times!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2032962 said:


> Thats what im going for this year.


Welcome to the dark side.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2032962 said:


> Thats what im going for this year.


I'm hoping for 30 1.5" pushes


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2032963 said:


> Ahh that's right I forgot about that.


That's ok. You can work on it if we ride this year. Right after the hockey game and just before the golf tournament...:waving: :laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2032968 said:


> I'm hoping for 30 1.5" pushes


How about 35, 1.25" pushes?? 

I'd be happy with 30 2" pushes too, that's about all the wife gets. I don't wanna get greedy.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2032967 said:


> Welcome to the dark side.


Hey, when i can sit home and make money for nothing. Count me in.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2032971 said:


> Hey, when i can sit home and make money for nothing. Count me in.


NOW you're catching on........


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2032971 said:


> Hey, when i can sit on the lake and make money for nothing. Count me in.


Fixed it for you!


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2032964 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/cto/5209311340.html
> 
> Anyone here know this guy?? Bit too much of a truck for lawn care.


Looks like someone can't make his payments. ...


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2032950 said:


> Nice! If you ever need parts for it hit me up I have tons and tons off those. My dad used to work at Polaris so after that we started to buy and fix them or part them out all the time. Xlt's and xc's were what I did the most. I still enjoy working on them in my free time.


Like at Polaris or for a dealership??


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2032969 said:


> That's ok. You can work on it if we ride this year. Right after the hockey game and just before the golf tournament...:waving: :laughing:


Haha yeah I won't say no to any of them


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2032970 said:


> How about 35, 1.25" pushes??
> 
> I'd be happy with 30 2" pushes too, that's about all the wife gets. I don't wanna get greedy.


35 1.25" would work to. My per times are 1" triggers I just hate when it's borderline if I should hit them or not


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2032976 said:


> Haha yeah I won't say no to any of them


How far from Mille Lacs are you?
(When you go up)


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2032956 said:


> 2 buddies have bought new sleds this year. They both plow. It'll either snow 17", or 117".


It all depends on how many of those 117" would stick


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2032975 said:


> Like at Polaris or for a dealership??


Actually at Polaris. 32 years he was there.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2032980 said:


> Actually at Polaris. 32 years he was there.


Dream job for sure.


----------



## qualitycut

Natalie on wcco is looking good!!!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2032978 said:


> How far from Mille Lacs are you?
> (When you go up)


just south of aitkin or right in garrison or isle.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2032983 said:


> just south of aitkin or right in garrison or isle.


Well we are neighbors then...I can walk to it from the cabin.


----------



## qualitycut

Sweet projected hurricane track right now is Sunday right at Baltimore.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2032980 said:


> Actually at Polaris. 32 years he was there.


Well that's funny. Was he in Plymouth? I worked there for about ten years. My main plow guy used to be my boss now he works for normark which is good for me too


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2032984 said:


> Well we are neighbors then...I can walk to it from the cabin.


I'll be in the area in the ice castle quite a bit when it's not snowing.

Have to get a sled deck for my truck now so I can bring those with too lol


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2032982 said:


> Natalie on wcco is looking good!!!!!!


Whooooo??? Did she do a side story?


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2032988 said:


> Whooooo??? Did she do a side story?


Yea, dress, legs showing and...... something else looked good.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2032987 said:


> I'll be in the area in the ice castle quite a bit when it's not snowing.
> 
> Have to get a sled deck for my truck now so I can bring those with too lol


My sleds stay up there most of the winter.
Might have to come crash the party and catch some of your fish.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2032986 said:


> Well that's funny. Was he in Plymouth? I worked there for about ten years. My main plow guy used to be my boss now he works for normark which is good for me too


He went between Roseau, medina, Plymouth, Spirit Lake, Vermillion and Osceola. He was at one or two of them each week.


----------



## Ranger620

What did he do there?


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;2032994 said:


> What did he do there?


From the sounds of it, drove truck. :laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

51 degrees already.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2032994 said:


> What did he do there?


He started as a assembler worked his way up threw collage and finished out managing suppliers/ training programs.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2032990 said:


> My sleds stay up there most of the winter.
> Might have to come crash the party and catch some of your fish.


Just don't drink my beer lol


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2032998 said:


> Just don't drink my beer lol


No worries. I don't drink beer...


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2032997 said:


> He started as a assembler worked his way up threw collage and finished out managing suppliers/ training programs.


Huh I bet there is a small chance we ran into each other. I started out seasonal picking parts worked thru picker, packaging ended in shipping and receiving. Was trying to get into the office before they moved to SD but didn't get in. could have went to SD but my family was here. Flew out there to look at the plant but didn't go. I truly enjoyed working there back then any way. A Fortune 500 company


----------



## Ranger620

I still have part lying around I bet I could rebuild doughs ultra lol. I'm sure I have 3 or 4 belts if I remember it takes the 1065/1080


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2033001 said:


> Huh I bet there is a small chance we ran into each other. I started out seasonal picking parts worked thru picker, packaging ended in shipping and receiving. Was trying to get into the office before they moved to SD but didn't get in. could have went to SD but my family was here. Flew out there to look at the plant but didn't go. I truly enjoyed working there back then any way. A Fortune 500 company


He really enjoyed it too. He would still be there I'm sure if it wasn't for his health issues. Because him is why am so big and the power sports. If only I could have a job as a tester lol


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2033003 said:


> He really enjoyed it too. He would still be there I'm sure if it wasn't for his health issues. Because him is why am so big and the power sports. If only I could have a job as a tester lol


True story...that is how Levi started. I was at his Grandma's house when he got the call....


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2032964 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/cto/5209311340.html
> 
> Anyone here know this guy?? Bit too much of a truck for lawn care.


That's just obnoxious...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2033002 said:


> I still have part lying around I bet I could rebuild doughs ultra lol. I'm sure I have 3 or 4 belts if I remember it takes the 1065/1080


I use 1115 on the triples. Think that's the same as the 1080


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2033004 said:


> True story...that is how Levi started. I was at his Grandma's house when he got the call....


Yeah I know. A buddy is a tester for them. You would think with my dad haveing been there for 32 years and a buddy being a tester I could get in but nope.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2033008 said:


> Yeah I know. A buddy is a tester for them. You would think with my dad haveing been there for 32 years and a buddy being a tester I could get in but nope.


Well that is because you are slow...:laughing: :waving:


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2033008 said:


> Yeah I know. A buddy is a tester for them. You would think with my dad haveing been there for 32 years and a buddy being a tester I could get in but nope.


I think he started in Wisconsin riding wheelers if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2033009 said:


> Well that is because you are slow...:laughing: :waving:


Oh boy you have lots to learn grasshopper


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2032964 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/cto/5209311340.html
> 
> Anyone here know this guy?? Bit too much of a truck for lawn care.


He bought one of my VXT's last fall.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2032946 said:


> 2 weeks......


Sounds Good I'll get some seed one night next week.

Thanks.


----------



## SnowGuy73

46° light breeze, clear.


----------



## CityGuy

42° clear Light breeze


----------



## SnowGuy73

Possible frost again, I can't tell. 

Something on my neighbors windshield.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2032964 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/cto/5209311340.html
> 
> Anyone here know this guy?? Bit too much of a truck for lawn care.


Yes and I would doubt that it is as clean as it looks in the pictures


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2033031 said:


> Possible frost again, I can't tell.
> 
> Something on my neighbors windshield.


It's not frozen here like it was yesterday.


----------



## CityGuy

First pannels of the new building showing up this morning. Should take shape quickly now.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2033031 said:


> Possible frost again, I can't tell.
> 
> Something on my neighbors windshield.


Bugs?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

In case you missed it....


----------



## CityGuy

Green you want to roll with me Sunday?


----------



## Bill1090

28*
Partly cloudy 
Frost


----------



## CityGuy

Last Wild preseason game tonight.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2033046 said:


> Green you want to roll with me Sunday?


Sure.... ..............


----------



## SnowGuy73

We have frost!!


----------



## qualitycut

My grass has hardly grown since monday.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I dreamt that I bought a pallet of 55-0-51 winter fert with a 3 way mix in it some how. The cafe I dream about work


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2033015 said:


> He bought one of my VXT's last fall.


Hey! He's still alive!


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2033058 said:


> I dreamt that I bought a pallet of 55-0-51 winter fert with a 3 way mix in it some how. The cafe I dream about work


Need any pre em?

I have about a pallet of 15 0 5 dimension.


----------



## qualitycut

The golf greens have frost and some patchy frost 8n the normal grass


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2033063 said:


> Need any pre em?
> 
> I have about a pallet of 15 0 5 dimension.


Not this time of year. How much? You get a job something?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I have light frost on the roof where the over hang is. Windows were just wet


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2033068 said:


> Not this time of year. How much? You get a job something?


Make an offer, I'll even meet you at hardees with it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2033070 said:


> Make an offer, I'll even meet you at hardees with it.


Lesco? Buy lunch and show you the 550? Good offer, huh?

Let me know how many bags


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2033076 said:


> Lesco? Buy lunch and show you the 550? Good offer, huh?
> 
> Let me know how many bags


Not lesco, can't remember the name right now.

I'll get you a count here in a couple hours.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Btw Jim, this aerator behind the four wheeler works sweet!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2033081 said:



> Btw Jim, this aerator behind the four wheeler works sweet!


That's good. You must have bigger yards than me. I have a couple town homes I could have used it at


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2033080 said:


> Not lesco, can't remember the name right now.
> 
> I'll get you a count here in a couple hours.


Ok. No hurry, it's not lIke I need it tomorrow


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2033081 said:


> Btw Jim, this aerator behind the four wheeler works sweet!


Doesn't the wheeler tear up yards?

Cafe i just remembered i have a pull behind and now a zero turn to pull it


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2033091 said:


> Doesn't the wheeler tear up yards?
> 
> Cafe i just remembered i have a pull behind and now a zero turn to pull it


I'm guessing he's not ripping around them on a 1000


----------



## Doughboy12

Oops...Furd recall


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2033091 said:


> Doesn't the wheeler tear up yards?
> 
> Cafe i just remembered i have a pull behind and now a zero turn to pull it


Not with turf tires on it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2033093 said:


> I'm guessing he's not ripping around them on a 1000


It's a 650, like the guy at the dealer said. The 1000s are for kids and guys having mid life crisis or "size" issues down below.

Haha.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2033103 said:


> It's a 650, like the guy at the dealer said. The 1000s are for kids and guys having mid life crisis or "size" issues down below.
> 
> Haha.


:laughing: Thumbs Up


----------



## ryde307

Anyone have time for a small landscape job in shorewood before next Wed. Its approx 200' bullet edgers 3ft out from house, filling with basic plants and 1 1/2" granite. Front has a small bed with a couple outcroppings. It's new construction and sod and irrigation would go in right after.


----------



## ryde307

For sites with salting to be done at request only do you charge a trip charge? We have a set rate for salting a site but that price is reflective of it being in a route. Thinking we should add a trip charge to 1 off call outs.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

ryde307;2033124 said:


> For sites with salting to be done at request only do you charge a trip charge? We have a set rate for salting a site but that price is reflective of it being in a route. Thinking we should add a trip charge to 1 off call outs.


I would say if you're done plowing charge them a trip charge since it's more time going back then head back to the shop or where ever you need to go.

IMO people in our industry charge far too little compared to other service providers


----------



## Camden

ryde307;2033124 said:


> For sites with salting to be done at request only do you charge a trip charge? We have a set rate for salting a site but that price is reflective of it being in a route. Thinking we should add a trip charge to 1 off call outs.


I only have one account that gets deiced "as requested" and that's our local McDonalds. I don't charge them any sort of trip charge but they pay more than my accounts that get deiced anytime they're plowed. So I guess I just roll the extra cost right into their overall charge.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Jim. 

32 bags.


----------



## ryde307

jimslawnsnow;2033129 said:


> I would say if you're done plowing charge them a trip charge since it's more time going back then head back to the shop or where ever you need to go.
> 
> IMO people in our industry charge far too little compared to other service providers


My thought is when on a site that is $200 to salt the lot should we add a $75 trip charge? typically when someone calls it is before a snow event and we just add it into the route for the night. Every once and a while it is a day after and event and a site that normally doesn't get salt will call and ask for it. We normally have someone out doing something so it's not a big deal but it would make sense to charge a trip fee. I just highly dislike extra charges. No one pays attention to them until they get a bill then complain.

Like we were talking about the other day though to compete with some of the others we may have to have extra charges with lower upfront costs.


----------



## banonea

ryde307;2033124 said:


> For sites with salting to be done at request only do you charge a trip charge? We have a set rate for salting a site but that price is reflective of it being in a route. Thinking we should add a trip charge to 1 off call outs.


I have a special rate for that. People get funny when they see thw words "trip charge" or "fuel charge"


----------



## banonea

Camden;2033134 said:


> I only have one account that gets deiced "as requested" and that's our local McDonalds. I don't charge them any sort of trip charge but they pay more than my accounts that get deiced anytime they're plowed. So I guess I just roll the extra cost right into their overall charge.


Ours hwre dont get salt EVER..... in the 5 years we have been doing them, i have spread salt twice. Iake them sign a injury waiver to cover me if someonegets hurt or hit something with a car.


----------



## Doughboy12

ryde307;2033146 said:


> My thought is when on a site that is $200 to salt the lot should we add a $75 trip charge? typically when someone calls it is before a snow event and we just add it into the route for the night. Every once and a while it is a day after and event and a site that normally doesn't get salt will call and ask for it. We normally have someone out doing something so it's not a big deal but it would make sense to charge a trip fee. I just highly dislike extra charges. No one pays attention to them until they get a bill then complain.
> 
> Like we were talking about the other day though to compete with some of the others we may have to have extra charges with lower upfront costs.


The "homeowner" here agrees with this thinking...every other business does it. 
If they don't like it tell them to make it a regular part of the service. Thumbs Up


----------



## ryde307

Lwnmwr I see you can get an all pink fisher plow now. You may have to get that instead of the DXT


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2033147 said:


> I have a special rate for that. People get funny when they see thw words "trip charge" or "fuel charge"


I get that point too....:saluteayup


----------



## ryde307

Doughboy12;2033151 said:


> The "homeowner" here agrees with this thinking...every other business does it.
> If they don't like it tell them to make it a regular part of the service. Thumbs Up


Makes sense. They already pay a higher rate but not a huge increase. I will add it then.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2033146 said:


> My thought is when on a site that is $200 to salt the lot should we add a $75 trip charge? typically when someone calls it is before a snow event and we just add it into the route for the night. Every once and a while it is a day after and event and a site that normally doesn't get salt will call and ask for it. We normally have someone out doing something so it's not a big deal but it would make sense to charge a trip fee. I just highly dislike extra charges. No one pays attention to them until they get a bill then complain.
> 
> Like we were talking about the other day though to compete with some of the others we may have to have extra charges with lower upfront costs.


Stick to your guns, raise the price upfront. I just left a property where the current contractor is cheaper, but the customer is being charged constant upcharges.

Even though I am more, both upfront and after said upcharges, they are going with me. Sell it as there are NO trip charges, NO hidden fees.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2033153 said:


> Lwnmwr I see you can get an all pink fisher plow now. You may have to get that instead of the DXT


Ha! I saw that too. Still won't get the wife in a Plow truck though.


----------



## djagusch

Anybody doing blowouts in howard lake?


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2033146 said:


> My thought is when on a site that is $200 to salt the lot should we add a $75 trip charge? typically when someone calls it is before a snow event and we just add it into the route for the night. Every once and a while it is a day after and event and a site that normally doesn't get salt will call and ask for it. We normally have someone out doing something so it's not a big deal but it would make sense to charge a trip fee. I just highly dislike extra charges. No one pays attention to them until they get a bill then complain.
> 
> Like we were talking about the other day though to compete with some of the others we may have to have extra charges with lower upfront costs.


Totally agree with your thinking there


----------



## Doughboy12

ryde307;2033156 said:


> Makes sense. They already pay a higher rate but not a huge increase. I will add it then.


When / if they do grumble, now you will have 2 reasons/savings to point out for them to add it to the regular service...
Furnace guy comes out $75
Gas guy comes out $75
Cable guy comes out $75
Phone guy comes out $75
Trash guy comes out $75
Why not...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SsS -

You interested in a bid on an apartment in Uptown for plowing?

Or anyone for that matter? Pretty sure I can get the info on what it's currently going for.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2033162 said:


> When / if they do grumble, now you will have 2 reasons/savings to point out for them to add it to the regular service...
> Furnace guy comes out $75
> Gas guy comes out $75
> Cable guy comes out $75
> Phone guy comes out $75
> Trash guy comes out $75
> Why not...


I would just do Ryde's $200+75 and call it $275 per time without writing in "trip charge".


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2033157 said:


> Stick to your guns, raise the price upfront. I just left a property where the current contractor is cheaper, but the customer is being charged constant upcharges.
> 
> Even though I am more, both upfront and after said upcharges, they are going with me. Sell it as there are NO trip charges, NO hidden fees.


I don;t have any i have to sell right now. Our season is "sold" so to speak. But always willing to add more.

Not related but I just had a building 1 block from us where the guys said he fell off his chair when received my price for snow. 24hr facility (not much traffic outside of 9-5) need open ups, salting, plowing ect. Price was $4500 or so per month for 5 months. He told me they have had it done the last few years for $850 a month and for $1000 to the guy before him. I fell off my chair and told him we are now even. Told him good luck and let me know when the guy stops showing up and they need help.



Doughboy12;2033162 said:


> When / if they do grumble, now you will have 2 reasons/savings to point out for them to add it to the regular service...
> Furnace guy comes out $75
> Gas guy comes out $75
> Cable guy comes out $75
> Phone guy comes out $75
> Trash guy comes out $75
> Why not...


We use this with homeowners for irrigation service. It's amazing how the green industry is treated in terms of pricing when compared to other services. Any of those guys come out and you pay the fee without thinking. We charge you a $75 service call because you called saying your irrigation system isn't working, we show you the rain sensor was tripped, or you have to plug it in or something else stupid and you complain you have to pay anything.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2033164 said:


> SsS -
> 
> You interested in a bid on an apartment in Uptown for plowing?
> 
> Or anyone for that matter? Pretty sure I can get the info on what it's currently going for.


It's not the ones I have bid before is it? Does it need a return trip the day after to clear where cars were?


----------



## ryde307

Literally just got off the phone with a lady saying she shouldn't have to pay for a start up. Here son turned the water on so we didn't even come in the house. (outdoor controller) I explained we check the backflow, run through all the zones checking and adjusting heads. It may only take 20 min (3 zones) but we had to schedule it, drive out there and drive back. She is sending a check.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2033167 said:


> It's not the ones I have bid before is it? Does it need a return trip the day after to clear where cars were?


No, it isn't and yes, the lot will be cleared of cars on a follow-up visit.

Reliakor is already bidding the snow, as I don't want it, but if someone here wants it, we can get the numbers to work with the property, I would be willing to work with someone as a sub.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I have 4 cvi in the parking lot with me. Hope they are in eating when we leave


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2033103 said:


> It's a 650, like the guy at the dealer said. The 1000s are for kids and guys having mid life crisis or "size" issues down below.
> 
> Haha.


Now that's funny.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2033170 said:


> I have 4 cvi in the parking lot with me. Hope they are in eating when we leave


If they are, leave with nothing strapped down. See how fast you get tracked down. Plus, put the left blinker on, but turn right, so they think your trailer is wired wrong.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2033147 said:


> I have a special rate for that. People get funny when they see thw words "trip charge" or "fuel charge"


Maybe call it an after event request?


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2033166 said:


> I don;t have any i have to sell right now. Our season is "sold" so to speak. But always willing to add more.
> 
> Not related but I just had a building 1 block from us where the guys said he fell off his chair when received my price for snow. 24hr facility (not much traffic outside of 9-5) need open ups, salting, plowing ect. Price was $4500 or so per month for 5 months. He told me they have had it done the last few years for $850 a month and for $1000 to the guy before him. I fell off my chair and told him we are now even. Told him good luck and let me know when the guy stops showing up and they need help.
> 
> We use this with homeowners for irrigation service. It's amazing how the green industry is treated in terms of pricing when compared to other services. Any of those guys come out and you pay the fee without thinking. We charge you a $75 service call because you called saying your irrigation system isn't working, we show you the rain sensor was tripped, or you have to plug it in or something else stupid and you complain you have to pay anything.


Preach! Preach! Thumbs Up


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;2033175 said:


> Preach! Preach! Thumbs Up


Everyone hates them...but everyone pays them. 
It could go either way really. 
One way your price is too high and one way you are nickle and dining them...you choose to fight the battle the way you see fit. Just tell them they are being charged for the trip no matter who makes it or how transparent it is.


----------



## Ranger620

Just saw a lady in holiday gas station giving away coupons for cigarettes. Yuck. Are Tabacco companies getting that desperate


----------



## Doughboy12

Attn. Lawnmowermn: Lunch at Culvers in Forest Lake in 45 minutes.


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;2033181 said:


> Attn. Lawnmowermn: Lunch at Culvers in Forest Lake in 45 minutes.


Doesn't Pillsbury have an in-house dining area?


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2033103 said:


> It's a 650, like the guy at the dealer said. The 1000s are for kids and guys having mid life crisis or "size" issues down below.
> 
> Haha.


Or for someone who likes to go 80 mph


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2033180 said:


> Just saw a lady in holiday gas station giving away coupons for cigarettes. Yuck. Are Tabacco companies getting that desperate


Been doing that for years. You fo a survey and get them.


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;2033187 said:


> Been doing that for years. You fo a survey and get them.


Think about how much you could save if you just didn't smoke?payup


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2033173 said:


> If they are, leave with nothing strapped down. See how fast you get tracked down. Plus, put the left blinker on, but turn right, so they think your trailer is wired wrong.


Left with mower unstrapped and 21 slamming around the back of the open trailer. Made it to the job site and drove past thier station for down here too


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2033188 said:


> Think about how much you could save if you just didn't smoke?payup


I haven't. Had 1 in a couple months


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2033181 said:


> Attn. Lawnmowermn: Lunch at Culvers in Forest Lake in 45 minutes.


Lunch at Chipotle in St. Anthony in 2 minutes.


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;2033191 said:


> I haven't. Had 1 in a couple months


Just giving you a hard time. Good for you for quiting. I never started. Grew up with both parents smoking in the house. I actually have never even tried one. I would say I am addicted to pop though. I can only imagine how hard it would be to kick cigs.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2033192 said:


> Lunch at Chipotle in St. Anthony in 2 minutes.


eating Chipotle now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2033194 said:


> eating Chipotle now.


I don't see you.....


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2033196 said:


> I don't see you.....


Hopkins Chipotle


----------



## Green Grass

djagusch;2033159 said:


> Anybody doing blowouts in howard lake?


I do......


----------



## Ranger620

ryde307;2033188 said:


> Think about how much you could save if you just didn't smoke?payup


I tell my brother this all the time plus our mom died of lung cancer.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2033192 said:


> Lunch at Chipotle in St. Anthony in 2 minutes.


Your "other" dodge is in the parking lot.....


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;2033183 said:


> Doesn't Pillsbury have an in-house dining area?


They keep trying to stick him in the oven


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2033200 said:


> Your "other" dodge is in the parking lot.....


Which one is that? There are a couple floating around.


----------



## Doughboy12

Green Grass;2033201 said:


> They keep trying to stick him in the oven


This.......would solve a lot of the world food shortages. :laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2033202 said:


> Which one is that? There are a couple floating around.


Citadel or whatever it is...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2033204 said:


> Citadel or whatever it is...


Ain't mine, unless you're in North Branch doing a drug screen at Fairview.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Gasoline is up $0.05.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Collage shooting in Oregon


----------



## skorum03

Five guys for lunch. Woodbury


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;2033215 said:


> Five guys for lunch. Woodbury


Had burger king in woodbury. Gross.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2033218 said:


> Had burger king in woodbury. Gross.


That's gross no matter where it is.


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;2033214 said:


> Collage shooting in Oregon


Yep, just another day of having a deranged person out there with a gun.

There's gotta be a way to keep guns out of the hands of mentally ill people. Right????


----------



## qualitycut

Took over my buddies accounts today, said 6 hours left for today. Did it in 3.5 he didn't have a velkie on his walk behind and these are not tiny lawns. Not sure why people wouldn't have them


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2033220 said:


> Yep, just another day of having a deranged person out there with a gun.
> 
> There's gotta be a way to keep guns out of the hands of mentally ill people. Right????


Some but that's just like criminals getting them. I mean if these people are diagnosed with a mental illness it shouldn't be hard


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;2033219 said:


> That's gross no matter where it is.


Yea i know, every once and a while the whopper with cheese is good


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;2033219 said:


> That's gross no matter where it is.


You guys are crazy. Whopper with cheese and put the zesty ring sauce on it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden - you get any hits on your plow?

Just had an email from a "red haired gal that owns 100's of fast food joints" (not really, but you'd know the name on the email) and she wanted my Western, complete for $3500. I told her $4,000. She said she can buy another one newer and less used than mine for $3200, but it's "way up north".

I told her to get the cash together and mine is here for $4,000.

I don't hardly see any other 9.6 MVP Plus, let alone as cheap as mine is.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2033222 said:


> Took over my buddies accounts today, said 6 hours left for today. Did it in 3.5 he didn't have a velkie on his walk behind and these are not tiny lawns. Not sure why people wouldn't have them


Crazy... When I bought all new Exmarks I didn't buy the stand on wheel for the WB... "They'll walk" I said... First summer the machine got about 40 hours on it... Bought a stand on wheel and it's quadrupled hours per season... Guess they didn't want to walk...


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2033225 said:


> You guys are crazy. Whopper with cheese and put the zesty ring sauce on it.


This guy knows his stuff! Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oops...gotta run home. Different buyer headed north grouse hunting wants my Western.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2033226 said:


> Camden - you get any hits on your plow?
> 
> Just had an email from a "red haired gal that owns 100's of fast food joints" (not really, but you'd know the name on the email) and she wanted my Western, complete for $3500. I told her $4,000. She said she can buy another one newer and less used than mine for $3200, but it's "way up north".
> 
> I told her to get the cash together and mine is here for $4,000.
> 
> I don't hardly see any other 9.6 MVP Plus, let alone as cheap as mine is.


Yep, she contacted me but we never talked price.

Edit: Lots of emails about the plow today. I feel like a sale is imminent.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2033236 said:


> Yep, she contacted me but we never talked price.
> 
> Edit: Lots of emails about the plow today. I feel like a sale is imminent.


Figured she was talking about yours "way up north". Too bad yours is 8.5, mine is 9.5.


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;2033238 said:


> Figured she was talking about yours "way up north". Too bad yours is 8.5, mine is 9.5.


its true that inch makes all the difference


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2033225 said:


> You guys are crazy. Whopper with cheese and put the zesty ring sauce on it.


Thats whati usually do. Tried the Halloween whopper today. Gross


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2033230 said:


> Crazy... When I bought all new Exmarks I didn't buy the stand on wheel for the WB... "They'll walk" I said... First summer the machine got about 40 hours on it... Bought a stand on wheel and it's quadrupled hours per season... Guess they didn't want to walk...


And its about half speed of a velkie


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2033246 said:


> Thats whati usually do. Tried the Halloween whopper today. Gross


Why would you do that to yourself???


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2033236 said:


> Yep, she contacted me but we never talked price.
> 
> Edit: Lots of emails about the plow today. I feel like a sale is imminent.


Should see if i can sell this blizzard for a decent price and get another wideout


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2033248 said:


> Why would you do that to yourself???


Cause i love whoopers and a1 didn't realize the bun was black lol. Thought they just did it on tv.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2033249 said:


> Should see if i can sell this blizzard for a decent price and get another wideout


$2000 and two pheasant outings


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2033249 said:


> Should see if i can sell this blizzard for a decent price and get another wideout


Hurry up. My Western just sold. $4250. I'm up $450 for selling this off my 2013 and buying the 9.2 Boss last week.


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;2033220 said:


> Yep, just another day of having a deranged person out there with a gun.
> 
> There's gotta be a way to keep guns out of the hands of mentally ill people. Right????


If you figure it out you'll be rich.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;2033225 said:


> You guys are crazy. Whopper with cheese and put the zesty ring sauce on it.


This.......


----------



## Bill1090

I have an opportunity to bid on a state building. Sidewalks and parking lot. Do I run away or go for it? I've never done business with the state.


----------



## Ranger620

Bill1090;2033275 said:


> I have an opportunity to bid on a state building. Sidewalks and parking lot. Do I run away or go for it? I've never done business with the state.


I would. I've worked for cities before never any troubles


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2033275 said:


> I have an opportunity to bid on a state building. Sidewalks and parking lot. Do I run away or go for it? I've never done business with the state.


My best gig is working for a MN state agency.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Cant a guy just enjoy his honeymoon....










failure to yield....
Car got owned.....


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ;2033282 said:


> Cant a guy just enjoy his honeymoon....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> failure to yield....
> Car got owned.....


Your guys did or car did?
That sucks.
Happy honeymooning.


----------



## NorthernProServ

CityGuy;2033283 said:


> Your guys did or car did?
> That sucks.
> Happy honeymooning.


The car was failure to yield


----------



## qualitycut

Walmart didnt disappoint. Im 1 isle there was a grandma yelling at someone on her phone you treat me like cafe, a midget and a 400 pounder in yoga pants. I so wanted to get a picture but my phone was on 1 percent


----------



## SSS Inc.

Today we had our second best "call the police on SSS moment" of all time. Fancy private community in Orono. We paved half of the entrance and had that side blocked with cones. School bus sat about 150' away with hazards on. I didn't know what the heck they were doing but it turns out the lady driving decided to call the police instead of talking with us about how to get out of the place. Knowing that there was no room for a bus to turn around we would have gladly let her through but we didn't know what she was doing. She must have been there 25 minutes(full load of kids too) before two squads tore into the place at about 40mph. I knew right away that she called on us. Cop asked me if she could come through and I said sure.Thumbs Up What a cafeing idiot. Pretty sure the cop I talked too agreed. 

For those of you that don't remember my #1 call was a guy at an apartment in St. Anthony that called 911 because of the smell of exhaust from our roller was wafting up to his 3rd floor apartment. It was about 35º out at the time and we were letting things warm up for about 10 minutes. Then when I wasn't looking he attempted to turn it off by flipping every one of the ten switches and buttons on the thing.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;2033275 said:


> I have an opportunity to bid on a state building. Sidewalks and parking lot. Do I run away or go for it? I've never done business with the state.


Do it... One of my best accounts is a City


----------



## banonea

ryde307;2033188 said:


> Think about how much you could save if you just didn't smoke?payup


Thwre would be a LOT of dead people if i didn't smoke
My guy's all told me to start smoking again, they couldn't handel me when i didn't......


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;2033307 said:


> Thwre would be a LOT of dead people if i didn't smoke
> My guy's all told me to start smoking again, they couldn't handel me when i didn't......


Are you interested in that Dump?


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2033250 said:


> Cause i love whoopers and a1 didn't realize the bun was black lol. Thought they just did it on tv.


Once you go black you never go back....


----------



## CityGuy

There are just never enough hours in a day or days in a week to get everything done.


----------



## TKLAWN

CityGuy;2033323 said:


> There are just never enough hours in a day or days in a week to get everything done.


Doh Kay!

Follow me around for a day, I challenge you.


----------



## SSS Inc.

tklawn;2033324 said:


> doh kay!
> 
> Follow me around for a day, i challenge you.


^^^^√√√√√√√√√√√


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2033226 said:


> Camden - you get any hits on your plow?
> 
> Just had an email from a "red haired gal that owns 100's of fast food joints" (not really, but you'd know the name on the email) and she wanted my Western, complete for $3500. I told her $4,000. She said she can buy another one newer and less used than mine for $3200, but it's "way up north".
> 
> I told her to get the cash together and mine is here for $4,000.
> 
> I don't hardly see any other 9.6 MVP Plus, let alone as cheap as mine is.


I got one.......but i will wait to post it.


----------



## banonea

Camden;2033236 said:


> Yep, she contacted me but we never talked price.
> 
> Edit: Lots of emails about the plow today. I feel like a sale is imminent.


Maby i should post it...


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;2033316 said:


> Are you interested in that Dump?


I might be. I got a chance on another truck i am waiting to hear. What do you need for it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;2033324 said:


> Doh Kay!
> 
> Follow me around for a day, I challenge you.


Green already does!


----------



## qualitycut

Snowguy flip his wheeler?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2033349 said:


> Snowguy flip his wheeler?


Not this one, not yet anyways.

Why?


----------



## CityGuy

TKLAWN;2033324 said:


> Doh Kay!
> 
> Follow me around for a day, I challenge you.


You couldn't keep up with me.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2033347 said:


> Green already does!


This......


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2033322 said:


> Once you go black you never go back....


Ive heard, i stay away


----------



## Bill1090

Bagged 3 small lawns in the city today. Lots of leaves dropping.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2033324 said:


> Doh Kay!
> 
> Follow me around for a day, I challenge you.


No cafe....what I would give to work 4 10's, or even 5 8's.


----------



## Bill1090

cbservicesllc;2033300 said:


> Do it... One of my best accounts is a City


Will do! :salute:


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;2033340 said:


> I might be. I got a chance on another truck i am waiting to hear. What do you need for it.


How about this for super motivated indecisive seller.........make me an offer. I'd like to get $5,500 otherwise I will take a shot at an auction. It would be one night of entertainment to see what our stuff goes for.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2033353 said:


> Ive heard, i stay away


There was a link to an article about the strange side effect from eating that does to you. Now I wish I read the thing so I could tell you what to expect tomorrow.

***Edit: I was speaking of the black whopper.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;2033360 said:


> How about this for super motivated indecisive seller.........make me an offer. I'd like to get $5,500 otherwise I will take a shot at an auction. It would be one night of entertainment to see what our stuff goes for.


Then buy my 97 dump for $5500 which has a new motor and new transmission. Well not new but low miles then you'd be good for another parts truck lol


----------



## Green Grass

My neighbor is doing a yoga class in her basement


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;2033362 said:


> Then buy my 97 dump for $5500 which has a new motor and new transmission. Well not new but low miles then you'd be good for another parts truck lol


Doh kay! I don't need a parts truck. Funny because this one is also a 97. Maybe Banonea will want yours. payup


----------



## TKLAWN

snowguy73;2033347 said:


> green already does!


ialto!......


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;2033360 said:


> How about this for super motivated indecisive seller.........make me an offer. I'd like to get $5,500 otherwise I will take a shot at an auction. It would be one night of entertainment to see what our stuff goes for.


Let me see what happens with this other truck. I mightget it anyways my dump is getting tired.

On a different note we meet with the realtor tomorrow to list the other house. Hoping to get $192,000.00 for it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2033282 said:


> Cant a guy just enjoy his honeymoon....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> failure to yield....
> Car got owned.....


Nooooooooo!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;2033363 said:


> My neighbor is doing a yoga class in her basement


A) Is she hot.
B)

That's all I've got.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2033363 said:


> My neighbor is doing a yoga class in her basement


You know the rule....

I'll be there in 10.:laughing:


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;2033365 said:


> Doh kay! I don't need a parts truck. Funny because this one is also a 97. Maybe Banonea will want yours. payup


Awalys willing to look, got photos ranger


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;2033367 said:


> Let me see what happens with this other truck. I mightget it anyways my dump is getting tired.
> 
> On a different note we meet with the realtor tomorrow to list the other house. Hoping to get $192,000.00 for it.


No hurry if interested. I'll let you know if I am going to pull the auction trigger.

Good luck on the house! Selling my last house was my biggest worry when jumping to the new one but it all went great. Here's hoping yours go smooth as well.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2033323 said:


> There are just never enough hours in a day or days in a week to get everything done.


Try working 8 plus hours a day, go home do bids and paper work for another few hours then try to get your own stuff done. I am still in my work clothes. Have another hour or so of stuff to do then try and pack and be to the airport at 7am.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2033361 said:


> There was a link to an article about the strange side effect from eating that does to you. Now I wish I read the thing so I could tell you what to expect tomorrow.
> 
> ***Edit: I was speaking of the black whopper.


aids??????


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2033369 said:


> A) Is she hot.
> B)
> 
> That's all I've got.


Yes and so are some of her friends. I mowed her yard tonight it might have been weird if I stopped to take a picture.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2033350 said:


> Not this one, not yet anyways.
> 
> Why?


Didnt see you post for a while


----------



## CityGuy

Wild up 3-0 in the first.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2033373 said:


> Try working 8 plus hours a day, go home do bids and paper work for another few hours then try to get your own stuff done. I am still in my work clothes. Have another hour or so of stuff to do then try and pack and be to the airport at 7am.


Better yet, do that with two kids. Full day tomorrow, hope to get to daycare on time. Then, since it's October only half Saturday.

Cityguy has no clue


----------



## qualitycut

By the way the whopper did what I thought it would turns tour cafe green.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2033379 said:


> Better yet, do that with two kids. Full day tomorrow, hope to get to daycare on time. Then, since it's October only half Saturday.
> 
> Cityguy has no clue


O trust me, i couldnt imagine.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2033376 said:


> Didnt see you post for a while


Went riding after work.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;2033379 said:


> Better yet, do that with two kids. Full day tomorrow, hope to get to daycare on time. Then, since it's October only half Saturday.
> 
> Cityguy has no clue


I'll be working Saturday out your way too.


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;2033379 said:


> Better yet, do that with two kids. Full day tomorrow, hope to get to daycare on time. Then, since it's October only half Saturday.
> 
> Cityguy has no clue


Wait..... Do all that plus coach three hockey teams, two of which are in the middle of the preseason clinics.


----------



## CityGuy

TKLAWN;2033379 said:


> Better yet, do that with two kids. Full day tomorrow, hope to get to daycare on time. Then, since it's October only half Saturday.
> 
> Cityguy has no clue


Oh yes he does I used to work 70 plus hours a week before I worked government. Plus was a firefighter and an instructor.

What else you got?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2033381 said:


> By the way the whopper did what I thought it would turns tour cafe green.


Maybe that is what that article was talking about.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;2033384 said:


> I'll be working Saturday out your way too.


Whaaaat??

Fertin?


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;2033372 said:


> No hurry if interested. I'll let you know if I am going to pull the auction trigger.
> 
> Good luck on the house! Selling my last house was my biggest worry when jumping to the new one but it all went great. Here's hoping yours go smooth as well.


Been lucky, my partner bankrolled it dfor me and hasn't wanted a payment till i sell the old house. I got about $35,000.00 in materials rehabing it so hoping to sell quick then pay off the new house


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2033373 said:


> Try working 8 plus hours a day, go home do bids and paper work for another few hours then try to get your own stuff done. I am still in my work clothes. Have another hour or so of stuff to do then try and pack and be to the airport at 7am.


Thats normal day here......


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;2033389 said:


> Whaaaat??
> 
> Fertin?


Correct....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Work 8 hour day.....
:laughing:

















:laughing:





















:laughing:






Oh, wait, quality said 8 hours plus....


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;2033365 said:


> Doh kay! I don't need a parts truck. Funny because this one is also a 97. Maybe Banonea will want yours. payup


That came across wrong. I was referring to banno buying mine and he'd have a parts truck would keep him going for years. Sorry lol


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2033393 said:


> Work 8 hour day.....
> :laughing:
> 
> :laughing:
> 
> :laughing:
> 
> Oh, wait, quality said 8 hours plus....


Yeah but he's also headed to the Airport for another Rosen.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;2033398 said:


> That came across wrong. I was referring to banno buying mine and he'd have a parts truck would keep him going for years. Sorry lol


Trust me no offense taken. Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

Go Twins!!!!!


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;2033403 said:


> Trust me no offense taken. Thumbs Up


I have 3 or 4 trucks I'd like to get rid of and buy one new one. Not sure I'll get to it this year. Again


----------



## Snow Captain

Last season I had the contract with a property management company for a Walmart store. It was a one year contract. Today they let me know they didn't receive the contract for the upcoming season and didn't know who got the bid. I have a message into the store manager hoping he can help me out.

Any recommendations on the next steps ?


----------



## Camden

Store manager makes the call.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snow Captain;2033409 said:


> Last season I had the contract with a property management company for a Walmart store. It was a one year contract. Today they let me know they didn't receive the contract for the upcoming season and didn't know who got the bid. I have a message into the store manager hoping he can help me out.
> 
> Any recommendations on the next steps ?


Wait for the store manager to get back to you.

Find out who the regional manager is.

Call the regional manager.

But with that said, I would probably call said management company to see what's going on.

If you need some work, call me.


----------



## IDST

Any idea what loader rates are with a 14' pusher?


----------



## Drakeslayer

jagext;2033428 said:


> Any idea what loader rates are with a 14' pusher?


As a sub or retail?


----------



## IDST

Drakeslayer;2033429 said:


> As a sub or retail?


Sub rate and billable rate. I'm possiblly looking at one for the season.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I don't think the Steelers nor the Ravens want to win this game.

I just want to go to sleep.


----------



## IDST

LwnmwrMan22;2033436 said:


> I don't think the Steelers nor the Ravens want to win this game.
> 
> I just want to go to sleep.


You find someone for your apartments in uptown?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2033407 said:


> I have 3 or 4 trucks I'd like to get rid of and buy one new one. Not sure I'll get to it this year. Again


I'm like 2 trucks short this year I think. Can't decide if I want to spend the money for one or not


----------



## IDST

Polarismalibu;2033440 said:


> I'm like 2 trucks short this year I think. Can't decide if I want to spend the money for one or not


I'm two short that's why I'm looking for a loader


----------



## CityGuy

39° clear Light breeze


----------



## SnowGuy73

43° breezy, few clouds.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2033440 said:


> I'm like 2 trucks short this year I think. Can't decide if I want to spend the money for one or not


Why wouldn't you if you have the work for it


----------



## qualitycut

Looks like hurricane Joaquin is going to stay at see... #whitelivesmatter.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jagext;2033437 said:


> You find someone for your apartments in uptown?


No........ Still lookin.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Brickman shows dry all next week.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Marler shows rain Thursday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jagext;2033445 said:


> I'm two short that's why I'm looking for a loader


That's why I pulled my ad for my '01. While it sat most of last winter, I don't owe anything on it, it only has liability insurance.

And....we all know I could use a backup truck.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2033455 said:


> Why wouldn't you if you have the work for it


I don't think it would get used in the summer very much if at all. Winter wise I would feel good having two more trucks but then what they sit for 7 months while paying on them


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2033464 said:


> Marler shows rain Thursday.


Thought it was supposed to Tuesday night and Wednesday?


----------



## Bill1090

27*
Partly cloudy.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2033469 said:


> I don't think it would get used in the summer very much if at all. Winter wise I would feel good having two more trucks but then what they sit for 7 months while paying on them


Oh thought before you needed another for the summer.


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;2033469 said:


> I don't think it would get used in the summer very much if at all. Winter wise I would feel good having two more trucks but then what they sit for 7 months while paying on them


Buy SSS's dump....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Frost.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;2033481 said:


> Buy SSS's dump....


This.........


----------



## Bill1090

New game I found to download on your phones. It's called Ice Fishing Derby. Freaking awesome!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

There are a TON of older 2nd gen Dodges with 100,000 miles on them on CL for 7k with plows.


One can afford to leave those parked. May not be pretty, but they're usable.

Plus it's dark 2/3s of the day in the winter. You don't see the truck anyways.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2033497 said:


> There are a TON of older 2nd gen Dodges with 100,000 miles on them on CL for 7k with plows.
> 
> One can afford to leave those parked. May not be pretty, but they're usable.
> 
> Plus it's dark 2/3s of the day in the winter. You don't see the truck anyways.


I don't think most customers don't really care how or what it gets done with


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2033492 said:


> This.........


What did you find out with that fert?


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;2033469 said:


> I don't think it would get used in the summer very much if at all. Winter wise I would feel good having two more trucks but then what they sit for 7 months while paying on them


Thats the reason i dont buy new trucks for plowing. All my fleet is paid for except my personal one i plow with. I suspend the insurance on them in the summer when they sit. I may need to do a little more maintenance, but save a lot or money in the long run.

All my accounts from last year have resigned except 3 that i new were gone. 1 sold the bulding and the new owner dose his own, 1 decided to use the contractor that dose thw ither half of thier shared property, and the third owes me for 2 months last year. I did added 6 new ones for yearly accounts not just snow.....fair trade


----------



## IDST

LwnmwrMan22;2033467 said:


> That's why I pulled my ad for my '01. While it sat most of last winter, I don't owe anything on it, it only has liability insurance.
> 
> And....we all know I could use a backup truck.


Sent you a text


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2033504 said:


> Thats the reason i dont buy new trucks for plowing. All my fleet is paid for except my personal one i plow with. I suspend the insurance on them in the summer when they sit. I may need to do a little more maintenance, but save a lot or money in the long run.
> 
> All my accounts from last year have resigned except 3 that i new were gone. 1 sold the bulding and the new owner dose his own, 1 decided to use the contractor that dose thw ither half of thier shared property, and the third owes me for 2 months last year. I did added 6 new ones for yearly accounts not just snow.....fair trade


You can also do all the work yourself.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2033506 said:


> You can also do all the work yourself.


This is true, but if you shop wise and check out what you are thinking of buying ao take it to a shop and have it checked out before you buy, you can get some good deals. For the most part, most repairs are inexpensive compared to purchase in a brand new truck.


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2033508 said:


> This is true, but if you shop wise and check out what you are thinking of buying ao take it to a shop and have it checked out before you buy, you can get some good deals. For the most part, most repairs are inexpensive compared to purchase in a brand new truck.


Yea i probably didn't need to buy new but i wont need to stick any money into it and i will have it for a while. Just 1 less thing to worry about.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2033511 said:


> Yea i probably didn't need to buy new but i wont need to stick any money into it and i will have it for a while. Just 1 less thing to worry about.


Peace of mind is worth it to some.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2033501 said:


> What did you find out with that fert?


32 bags....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2033511 said:


> Yea i probably didn't need to buy new but i wont need to stick any money into it and i will have it for a while. Just 1 less thing to worry about.


Hopefully..... There's always the hopefully
.

BTW, anyone selling a 2013 or newer Boss 9.2 D/VXT for $4,000??


----------



## SnowGuy73

Anyone need an unopened 50lbs bag of lesco 50/50 grass seed?


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;2033360 said:


> How about this for super motivated indecisive seller.........make me an offer. I'd like to get $5,500 otherwise I will take a shot at an auction. It would be one night of entertainment to see what our stuff goes for.


You would be amazed at what older stuff brings at auction.



SnowGuy73;2033515 said:


> Anyone need an unopened 50lbs bag of lesco 50/50 grass seed?


I will take anything for cheap.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;2033521 said:


> You would be amazed at what older stuff brings at auction.
> 
> I will take anything for cheap.


What's your offer?


----------



## IDST

How big of a salt bin you think I would need for 20-25 ton of salt?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2033513 said:


> 32 bags....


Brand?.......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2033515 said:


> Anyone need an unopened 50lbs bag of lesco 50/50 grass seed?


I need some if ryde passes


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2033530 said:


> Brand?.......


Pro mate...


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2033531 said:


> I need some if ryde passes


Copy that.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2033524 said:


> What's your offer?


Case of coors


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2033537 said:


> Case of coors


Pass.............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2033538 said:


> Pass.............


Coors light????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Emailed the "gal" that was emailing about my Western Plow this morning to let her know it was sold. This is the "gal" that was saying she could get a newer one, less used on CL for way less than mine and wanted to give me $3500.

"Her" response was "woop-ty-do, congratulations!!"

WTF???

I emailed back and said "I was just letting you know, so you didn't pass on the nice looking Plow in Little Falls, thinking mine was still available come Monday."


Good luck Camden.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2033544 said:


> Emailed the "gal" that was emailing about my Western Plow this morning to let her know it was sold. This is the "gal" that was saying she could get a newer one, less used on CL for way less than mine and wanted to give me $3500.
> 
> "Her" response was "woop-ty-do, congratulations!!"
> 
> WTF???
> 
> I emailed back and said "I was just letting you know, so you didn't pass on the nice looking Plow in Little Falls, thinking mine was still available come Monday."
> 
> Good luck Camden.


Hahahaha! What a Richard! :laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2033541 said:


> Coors light????


Pass..........


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2033544 said:


> Emailed the "gal" that was emailing about my Western Plow this morning to let her know it was sold. This is the "gal" that was saying she could get a newer one, less used on CL for way less than mine and wanted to give me $3500.
> 
> "Her" response was "woop-ty-do, congratulations!!"
> 
> WTF???
> 
> I emailed back and said "I was just letting you know, so you didn't pass on the nice looking Plow in Little Falls, thinking mine was still available come Monday."
> 
> Good luck Camden.


Was her name on her email? Look her up on Facebook and she what she looks like.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Getting windy.... Guess I'm done for the day.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2033560 said:


> Getting windy.... Guess I'm done for the day.


Beer thirty. ...


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;2033560 said:


> Getting windy.... Guess I'm done for the day.


Me too. Just finished last lawn. Now just stuff to do in the garage which is where the beer fridge is.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2033544 said:


> Emailed the "gal" that was emailing about my Western Plow this morning to let her know it was sold. This is the "gal" that was saying she could get a newer one, less used on CL for way less than mine and wanted to give me $3500.
> 
> "Her" response was "woop-ty-do, congratulations!!"
> 
> WTF???
> 
> I emailed back and said "I was just letting you know, so you didn't pass on the nice looking Plow in Little Falls, thinking mine was still available come Monday."
> 
> Good luck Camden.


LOL! That's pretty funny. She hasn't contacted me again about my plow.

I had 5 emails about that plow again this morning. I'm pretty sure I'm going to have to let it go for ~$4500 since that seems to be the price range everyone's offering. One more week of being "pretty firm" and then I'll let it go.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2033551 said:


> Was her name on her email? Look her up on Facebook and she what she looks like.


I looked her up. She has a zebra for a profile pic.


----------



## mnlefty

A glimpse of my next month... you guys are gonna need to pick up the posts, this gets really boring really fast.


----------



## CityGuy

Turned into a nice day.


----------



## CityGuy

Hey Green what's in the fridge? At the shop by you.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2033566 said:


> I looked her up. She has a zebra for a profile pic.


Well that explains that!


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2033570 said:


> Turned into a nice day.


Raining in baltimore, good thing the bar will keep me dry


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;2033564 said:


> Me too. Just finished last lawn. Now just stuff to do in the garage which is where the beer fridge is.


Same here. Thumbs Up


----------



## banonea

Got the house listed, now i think i am going to take a nap........


----------



## cbservicesllc

mnlefty;2033568 said:


> A glimpse of my next month... you guys are gonna need to pick up the posts, this gets really boring really fast.


You and me both... Never enough plowsite action...


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2033551 said:


> Was her name on her email? Look her up on Facebook and she what she looks like.


Dang dude your a creeper lol


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2033585 said:


> Dang dude your a creeper lol


Ha it just says a lot and usually can then justify why she responded like she did


----------



## ryde307

jagext;2033528 said:


> How big of a salt bin you think I would need for 20-25 ton of salt?


A shipping container.



jimslawnsnow;2033531 said:


> I need some if ryde passes


You can have it. We picked up a few bags from JDL that had holes or other issues.



mnlefty;2033568 said:


> A glimpse of my next month... you guys are gonna need to pick up the posts, this gets really boring really fast.


What company are you working for?



qualitycut;2033588 said:


> Ha it just says a lot and usually can then justify why she responded like she did


I check customers facebook, linked in, and there company websites. I always want to know who were are working with.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2033599 said:


> A shipping container.
> 
> You can have it. We picked up a few bags from JDL that had holes or other issues.
> 
> What company are you working for?
> 
> I check customers facebook, linked in, and there company websites. I always want to know who were are working with.


Exactly what I do. Even people who apply for a job. Saves a lot of time


----------



## mnlefty

ryde307;2033599 said:


> What company are you working for?


Northstar Irrigation, out of Columbia Heights. Pretty small operation, just me and the owner and 2 teenage summer helpers. We do primarily townhome maintenance.


----------



## Camden

ryde307;2033599 said:


> I check customers facebook, linked in, and there company websites. I always want to know who were are working with.


I was thinking of changing my Facebook profile pic to a professional one because of all the companies that look me up. I know they do it because my current pic shows me playing a set of drums and I'll get asked about it. 
I'm sure my friends will think a head shot is tacky as hell but there's big picture stuff to consider.


----------



## qualitycut

Grass still growing or has it slowed down?


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2033604 said:


> I was thinking of changing my Facebook profile pic to a professional one because of all the companies that look me up. I know they do it because my current pic shows me playing a set of drums and I'll get asked about it.
> I'm sure my friends will think a head shot is tacky as hell but there's big picture stuff to consider.


Set your profile to private. Personally i would rather do business with someone who looks like a normal guy, i mean as long as your not ripping shots in your pic


----------



## Camden

Slowed way down if not irrigated.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2033611 said:


> Slowed way down if not irrigated.


cousin is having a welcome home party next week and thinking of flying to texas Thursday morning and want to buy my ticket now because its at 300 bucks. But if the grass is going crazy i cant


----------



## albhb3

just found out theres going to be a chipotle and culvers in rosemount saweeeet and I'm still weekly at home on the mowing end never slowed down here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2033608 said:


> Grass still growing or has it slowed down?


Still somewhat hit and miss, but it's certainly getting slower.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2033608 said:


> Grass still growing or has it slowed down?


Slowed a lot down here. It only grew about 1.5- 2" since last week!


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;2033604 said:


> I was thinking of changing my Facebook profile pic to a professional one because of all the companies that look me up. I know they do it because my current pic shows me playing a set of drums and I'll get asked about it.
> I'm sure my friends will think a head shot is tacky as hell but there's big picture stuff to consider.


Mine is usually a picture of my kids.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Grass still growing here.


----------



## Camden

Green Grass;2033625 said:


> Mine is usually a picture of my kids.


Not a bad idea.


----------



## CityGuy

62° sunny, light breeze


----------



## CityGuy

Sounds like we're doing your road next week Green. Where would you like your mailbox? Front yard or back


----------



## CityGuy

They caught the guy from the Chaska shootings last night.


----------



## qualitycut

Well bought my ticket for texas, leave Thursday am. Honestly not worried, one of the new guys really impressed me. I asked him why he was still blowing since all the sidewalks were clear and he said "i just want to make sure its extra good since it changed ownership and people dont like change, people dont like change so just want to make sure they are getting good service" was blowing every last clump of grass around.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2033638 said:


> Well bought my ticket for texas, leave Thursday am. Honestly not worried, one of the new guys really impressed me. I asked him why he was still blowing since all the sidewalks were clear and he said "i just want to make sure its extra good since it changed ownership and people dont like change, people dont like change so just want to make sure they are getting good service".


Give him a raise, you won't find many better than that.
Trust me!


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2033638 said:


> Well bought my ticket for texas, leave Thursday am. Honestly not worried, one of the new guys really impressed me. I asked him why he was still blowing since all the sidewalks were clear and he said "i just want to make sure its extra good since it changed ownership and people dont like change, people dont like change so just want to make sure they are getting good service" was blowing every last clump of grass around.


You keep a guy like that around. An extra $50 with his paycheck goes a long way. I do it all the time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2033639 said:


> Give him a raise, you won't find many better than that.
> Trust me!


Correct......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2033641 said:


> You keep a guy like that around. An extra $50 with his paycheck goes a long way. I do it all the time.


This too. At least give him $20 and say you wanna buy him lunch / dinner.


----------



## skorum03

For the first time in a while, I don't have anything going on on a Friday night. Pretty nice


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2033630 said:


> Not a bad idea.


Mine is my family at an overlook on the Going to the Sun road in Glacier. Like Camden, funny getting questions about the mountains out of the blue.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2033641 said:


> You keep a guy like that around. An extra $50 with his paycheck goes a long way. I do it all the time.


Problem is right now he can't drive.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2033620 said:


> Still somewhat hit and miss, but it's certainly getting slower.


Hmmm..........

Looks like Ian Leonard just hacked lmn22's account


----------



## qualitycut

So in baltimore my dad was supposed to come and couldnt. My mom had here 3 month check up after breast cancer. Lets say the booze is flowing! Lwmr still buying 5hat truck. Wasnt drunk talk.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2033644 said:


> This too. At least give him $20 and say you wanna buy him lunch / dinner.


Ha i actually bought him lunch the first day he started, hes been through hard times i actually knew him, he pays 400 a month in chold support. H3 asked to borrow 5 bucks for lunch yesterday and i said i would buy. Hes the guy who would be a lifer i just need him to get his liscense. He was like hey let me show you all these spots we mow usually on yhis place it was a bigger property with some areas that were hidden so he means well and couldgo far forsure. My guy now is going to lose his job here.


----------



## CityGuy

Anybody else notice that these cfl bulbs don't last longer than regular bulbs? I just changed the bulbs in my garage a few months ago and have 2 out already.


----------



## CityGuy

56° few clouds.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2033685 said:


> Anybody else notice that these cfl bulbs don't last longer than regular bulbs? I just changed the bulbs in my garage a few months ago and have 2 out already.


Thats minor i broke my door down to get in a few weeks ago


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Already depressed. Driving around with the sun down, not sure I wanna live like this for the next 6 months.


----------



## CityGuy

Cornbread in the oven, firehouse chili in the crockpot simmering on low for tomorrow.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2033691 said:


> Already depressed. Driving around with the sun down, not sure I wanna live like this for the next 6 months.


You are selling your dodge though.


----------



## CityGuy

Time to get started on the laundry and dishes. 



52° partly cloudy light breeze


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2033693 said:


> You are selling your dodge though.


Yeah, will probably go make a move on that one at Park Dodge. If not, there's one in Des Moines and one in Wausau that would be decent deals.


----------



## Camden

CityGuy;2033685 said:


> Anybody else notice that these cfl bulbs don't last longer than regular bulbs? I just changed the bulbs in my garage a few months ago and have 2 out already.


Yep, they're a F-ing joke. I go through A LOT of light bulbs at my business. We have about 100 lights that are on 24-7-365. I got sick of replacing the regular bulbs so I spent buku bucks on those fancy pieces of sh!t that were "guaranteed" for X amount of hours.

Okay, so after the bulbs starting popping way before their warranty was up I went into the store that I bought them from and said "Hey, these aren't working. We gotta submit a warranty claim.". You know what the company said about my claim? They said due to the age of my building the wiring and fixtures are the root cause of the failure of the bulbs - no reimbursement. I sarcastically asked them if they've EVER paid a claim..."not very often, we don't usually see any failure". BULLS#IT!!!

Last year I bought 4000 incandescent bulbs from Home Depot and we're working our way through those.

Don't get me started on light bulbs, man.....:angry:


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2033696 said:


> Yeah, will probably go make a move on that one at Park Dodge. If not, there's one in Des Moines and one in Wausau that would be decent deals.


And you and the wife are getting free dinner


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2033697 said:


> Yep, they're a F-ing joke. I go through A LOT of light bulbs at my business. We have about 100 lights that are on 24-7-365. I got sick of replacing the regular bulbs so I spent buku bucks on those fancy pieces of sh!t that were "guaranteed" for X amount of hours.
> 
> Okay, so after the bulbs starting popping way before their warranty was up I went into the store that I bought them from and said "Hey, these aren't working. We gotta submit a warranty claim.". You know what the company said about my claim? They said due to the age of my building the wiring and fixtures are the root cause of the failure of the bulbs - no reimbursement. I sarcastically asked them if they've EVER paid a claim..."not very often, we don't usually see any failure". BULLS#IT!!!
> 
> Last year I bought 4000 incandescent bulbs from Home Depot and we're working our way through those.
> 
> Don't get me started on light bulbs, man.....:angry:


Cafing big time 4000 bulbs at once.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;2033697 said:


> Yep, they're a F-ing joke. I go through A LOT of light bulbs at my business. We have about 100 lights that are on 24-7-365. I got sick of replacing the regular bulbs so I spent buku bucks on those fancy pieces of sh!t that were "guaranteed" for X amount of hours.
> 
> Okay, so after the bulbs starting popping way before their warranty was up I went into the store that I bought them from and said "Hey, these aren't working. We gotta submit a warranty claim.". You know what the company said about my claim? They said due to the age of my building the wiring and fixtures are the root cause of the failure of the bulbs - no reimbursement. I sarcastically asked them if they've EVER paid a claim..."not very often, we don't usually see any failure". BULLS#IT!!!
> 
> Last year I bought 4000 incandescent bulbs from Home Depot and we're working our way through those.
> 
> Don't get me started on light bulbs, man.....:angry:


They are supposed to last 10,000 hours. Barely make it 10 let alone 100 hours. I've replaced the shop lights twice now in 2 season


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;2033697 said:


> Yep, they're a F-ing joke. I go through A LOT of light bulbs at my business. We have about 100 lights that are on 24-7-365. I got sick of replacing the regular bulbs so I spent buku bucks on those fancy pieces of sh!t that were "guaranteed" for X amount of hours.
> 
> Okay, so after the bulbs starting popping way before their warranty was up I went into the store that I bought them from and said "Hey, these aren't working. We gotta submit a warranty claim.". You know what the company said about my claim? They said due to the age of my building the wiring and fixtures are the root cause of the failure of the bulbs - no reimbursement. I sarcastically asked them if they've EVER paid a claim..."not very often, we don't usually see any failure". BULLS#IT!!!
> 
> Last year I bought 4000 incandescent bulbs from Home Depot and we're working our way through those.
> 
> Don't get me started on light bulbs, man.....:angry:


What are your thoughts on LED? Was thinking of trying a few.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

82 days til Christmas 89 til the new year


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2033699 said:


> Cafing big time 4000 bulbs at once.


Yep. I was paranoid that they were going to discontinue making them (which I actually think is still going to happen?) so I bought enough to last us a while.

Home Depot actually called me to make sure I really wanted that many bulbs and I told them I wouldn't have paid for them if I didn't want them. They arrived in boxes about the size of a dishwasher.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2033665 said:


> Ha i actually bought him lunch the first day he started, hes been through hard times i actually knew him, he pays 400 a month in chold support. H3 asked to borrow 5 bucks for lunch yesterday and i said i would buy. Hes the guy who would be a lifer i just need him to get his liscense. He was like hey let me show you all these spots we mow usually on yhis place it was a bigger property with some areas that were hidden so he means well and couldgo far forsure. My guy now is going to lose his job here.


I can't wait to see your posts at about 10 tonight.


----------



## IDST

Slow in here tonight. Gonna have to talk with the wife. Come on guys


----------



## Camden

CityGuy;2033701 said:


> What are your thoughts on LED? Was thinking of trying a few.


I'm a fan. That'll be our next option and by then I think the price of them will be down to a reasonable amount. My shipment from HD is going to last quite a while.


----------



## Camden

Any of you guys interested in going to the DNR auction tomorrow in Bemidji? I'm leaving at 7, you're welcome to ride along.


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;2033685 said:


> Anybody else notice that these cfl bulbs don't last longer than regular bulbs? I just changed the bulbs in my garage a few months ago and have 2 out already.


we have had great luck with ours going on year 2 with 15 led Sylvania? dimmables and the cfls have been fine as well. I know they don't like power surges or if you try to dim them maybe a bad batch our bill has been way lower with them


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2033685 said:


> Anybody else notice that these cfl bulbs don't last longer than regular bulbs? I just changed the bulbs in my garage a few months ago and have 2 out already.


Weird... I have several unchanged since I moved here 6 years ago...


----------



## albhb3

Camden;2033713 said:


> Any of you guys interested in going to the DNR auction tomorrow in Bemidji? I'm leaving at 7, you're welcome to ride along.


Ill be half asleep in the swamp by then Ill be up in another 6 hours getting the boat out


----------



## unit28

CityGuy;2033685 said:


> Anybody else notice that these cfl bulbs don't last longer than regular bulbs? I just changed the bulbs in my garage a few months ago and have 2 out already.


Same

Must not be garage friendly


----------



## albhb3

cbservicesllc;2033715 said:


> Weird... I have several unchanged since I moved here 6 years ago...


all of ours are from when we moved in,that was feb.13 cfl wise


----------



## albhb3

unit28;2033717 said:


> Same
> 
> Must not be garage friendly


maybe the large swings in temp every year,winter hard on them?


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2033715 said:


> Weird... I have several unchanged since I moved here 6 years ago...


Wondering if temp swing has something to do with it?


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;2033720 said:


> maybe the large swings in temp every year,winter hard on them?


Mine just went in maybe June or so


----------



## CityGuy

Watching Major League. Haven't seen this in years.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2033723 said:


> Wondering if temp swing has something to do with it?


I would assume so... I went LED on the outside floods after I went through several CFLs... Running 2 years on a couple of those... All the CFLs inside I can't get to go out if I wanted them too...

I still have some 100W incandescents stashed for inside the garage... I think they quit making those a couple years ago? I can't remember when they totally have to phase the incandescents out

Edit: and actually they aren't being banned... Just being required to be more efficient through maximum wattages for lumen ranges...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2033726 said:


> Watching Major League. Haven't seen this in years.


That is also the name of someone's company on here

I still laugh til I almost pass out watching it


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;2033726 said:


> Watching Major League. Haven't seen this in years.


You should be watching the Twins! This is the closest thing to feeling like a playoff game we've had in five years.

Go Twins!


----------



## unit28

Popular mechanics.....back in the 1900's





Trapped heat in a recessed lighting fixture can fry a CFL unless it is specifically designed for such a placement.

To find the right bulb, make sure to*read labels thoroughly*and watch out for "not intended for" warnings. In vibration-intense environments such as a garage door opener, for example, incandescent bulbs are likely to be the best choice,*


----------



## Deershack

Halfway around Lake Superior at S St Marie. Staying at a campground across from a Casino. Went there for dinner and since we had to wait 45min to be seated, I decided to try my luck on the .25 slots. $1.75 in and I hit for $831.00. Cashed out and they called us for dinner after only a 20min wait. The prime rib and crab legs were great and we got the senior discount to boot. Some days are better then others.


----------



## albhb3

Deershack;2033733 said:


> Halfway around Lake Superior at S St Marie. Staying at a campground across from a Casino. Went there for dinner and since we had to wait 45min to be seated, I decided to try my luck on the .25 slots. $1.75 in and I hit for $831.00. Cashed out and they called us for dinner after only a 20min wait. The prime rib and crab legs were great and we got the senior discount to boot. Some days are better then others.


what your not gonna be a quality and take it up to 3000 and end up 2 in the hole


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;2033731 said:


> You should be watching the Twins! This is the closest thing to feeling like a playoff game we've had in five years.
> 
> Go Twins!


I never would've guessed they'd be playing meaningful games in the last weekend of the season.

Just think if Perkins hadn't completely imploded in the second half we'd already be in the playoffs. If they don't make it to the post-season he's solely responsible for that.


----------



## Bill1090

Deershack;2033733 said:


> Halfway around Lake Superior at S St Marie. Staying at a campground across from a Casino. Went there for dinner and since we had to wait 45min to be seated, I decided to try my luck on the .25 slots. $1.75 in and I hit for $831.00. Cashed out and they called us for dinner after only a 20min wait. The prime rib and crab legs were great and we got the senior discount to boot. Some days are better then others.


Gonna go catch a 50" muskie while your there??


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;2033735 said:


> I never would've guessed they'd be playing meaningful games in the last weekend of the season.
> 
> Just think if Perkins hadn't completely imploded in the second half we'd already be in the playoffs. If they don't make it to the post-season he's solely responsible for that.


His wife shouldn't have bought that car for him. :realmad::realmad::realmad:


----------



## Camden

Camden;2033735 said:


> Just think if Perkins hadn't completely imploded in the second half we'd already be in the playoffs.


Annnnndddd here comes another loss at the hands of Perkins.


----------



## SSS Inc.

And now Perkins needs to be pulled.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;2033741 said:


> Annnnndddd here comes another loss at the hands of Perkins.


You beat me too it. Maybe we can get some offense going. Thumbs Up


----------



## albhb3

Camden;2033735 said:


> I never would've guessed they'd be playing meaningful games in the last weekend of the season.
> 
> Just think if Perkins hadn't completely imploded in the second half we'd already be in the playoffs. If they don't make it to the post-season he's solely responsible for that.


I'm not a baseball fan but it sure did look like a dumpster fire that first week heck I said that they would loose 110 games...at least they are competitive


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;2033745 said:


> I'm not a baseball fan but it sure did look like a dumpster fire that first week heck I said that they would loose 110 games...at least they are competitive


The first week was horrible.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Base hit!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;2033749 said:


> Double play!!!!!!!!!


Fixed it for you.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2033750 said:


> Fixed it for you.


I can go to bed without waiting for the Angel/Texas game to finish.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Deershack;2033733 said:


> Halfway around Lake Superior at S St Marie. Staying at a campground across from a Casino. Went there for dinner and since we had to wait 45min to be seated, I decided to try my luck on the .25 slots. $1.75 in and I hit for $831.00. Cashed out and they called us for dinner after only a 20min wait. The prime rib and crab legs were great and we got the senior discount to boot. Some days are better then others.


Nice work! Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2033735 said:


> I never would've guessed they'd be playing meaningful games in the last weekend of the season.
> 
> Just think if Perkins hadn't completely imploded in the second half we'd already be in the playoffs. If they don't make it to the post-season he's solely responsible for that.


That's for dang sure...


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2033747 said:


> The first week was horrible.


Working out the kinks with the new management...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;2033750 said:


> Fixed it for you.


Thanks! As soon as I typed that the double play happened. Maybe a great finish ahead??????


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;2033756 said:


> Thanks! As soon as I typed that the double play happened. Maybe a great finish ahead??????


Not looking good.


----------



## CityGuy

2 down. Could be it for the night.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2033705 said:


> I can't wait to see your posts at about 10 tonight.


Ha playing craps at the casino with some blonds


----------



## CityGuy

And thats it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Welp... that sucks...


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2033760 said:


> Ha playing craps at the casino with some blonds


I just watched the Twins lose with my wife snoring on the other couch for background noise


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2033763 said:


> I just watched the Twins lose with my wife snoring on the other couch for background noise


I sat by a fire and drank a beer with my neighbor


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2033760 said:


> Ha playing craps at the casino with some blonds


I could have swore I saw your twin at the motel in Cambridge


----------



## unit28

0-68


Euless Trinity
Undefeated


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;2033764 said:


> I sat by a fire and drank a beer with my neighbor


2 straws???


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;2033767 said:


> 2 straws???


LOL!

Good stuff


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;2033767 said:


> 2 straws???


only one silly


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;2033767 said:


> 2 straws???


Hahahahha...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

F'en perkins. Been up for the last half hour with the runs!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2033771 said:


> Hahahahha...


I'll let you know of that fert later today if I'm able to stop these runs


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2033779 said:


> I'll let you know of that fert later today if I'm able to stop these runs


Ok. Just shoot me a text.


----------



## SnowGuy73

43° breezy, few clouds.


----------



## CityGuy

38° clear light breeze


----------



## unit28

There goes the chance of having an early octsnow
GFS last week had Temps dropping to the 20's for overnight lows

Hurricane path attm messed it up

I was hoping to at least see drizzly weather today


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light dew..


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;2033789 said:


> There goes the chance of having an early octsnow
> GFS last week had Temps dropping to the 20's for overnight lows
> 
> Hurricane path attm messed it up
> 
> I was hoping to at least see drizzly weather today


Need some good cold to cool the ground so the snow will stick around.


----------



## CityGuy

37° little crisp out.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2033701 said:


> What are your thoughts on LED? Was thinking of trying a few.


I have all led in my old house when they first came out, and I took them with to the new house and they are still working. when I did all the lighting in the new house I went led for my can lights and track lighting and I love it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;2033803 said:


> I have all led in my old house when they first came out, and I took them with to the new house and they are still working. when I did all the lighting in the new house I went led for my can lights and track lighting and I love it.


Right. I'm swapping everything to LED whenever I can too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Fn quality. Now I'M scrambling to find another truck or more subs.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;2033812 said:


> Fn quality. Now I'M scrambling to find another truck or more subs.


If we are lucky you won't need that truck for 2 maybe 3 months.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;2033813 said:


> If we are lucky you won't need that truck for 2 maybe 3 months.


I know. My own fault too.

Best shot right now if to make a run to Des Moines for the '04 down there.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2033803 said:


> I have all led in my old house when they first came out, and I took them with to the new house and they are still working. when I did all the lighting in the new house I went led for my can lights and track lighting and I love it.


I'm going to try a few in my garage and see what happens.


----------



## Deershack

Bill1090;2033737 said:


> Gonna go catch a 50" muskie while your there??


I still have my Canada fishing lic from the fly in trip last spring. Maybe I should break out the rod when we get into Canada.


----------



## Deershack

Going to the Shipwreck museum today. 
They have a bunch of stuff from the Fritzgerald.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2033812 said:


> Fn quality. Now I'M scrambling to find another truck or more subs.


I thought you had enough plus a backup truck


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2033833 said:


> I thought you had enough plus a backup truck


He's buying the backup.......


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2033834 said:


> He's buying the backup.......


If he remembers


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2033837 said:


> If he remembers


Haha......


----------



## CityGuy

Target did not disappoint this morning with yoga pants.


----------



## CityGuy

Green, did you see a list for tomorrow of who and how many?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2033837 said:


> If he remembers


Make my life easier if he doesn't.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2033825 said:


> I'm going to try a few in my garage and see what happens.


I had my entire garage done in thw old house and they work great, no problems


----------



## Bill1090

Deershack;2033828 said:


> I still have my Canada fishing lic from the fly in trip last spring. Maybe I should break out the rod when we get into Canada.


Just remember to post pictures!


----------



## banonea

Finally got a chance after 2 months to get my truck washed.... Gotta love a clean black truck


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2033853 said:


> Finally got a chance after 2 months to get my truck washed.... Gotta love a clean black truck


Looks sharp.

Need to do mine and the wife's car too.


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;2033813 said:


> If we are lucky you won't need that truck for 2 maybe 3 months.


Yes! This!


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2033846 said:


> Green, did you see a list for tomorrow of who and how many?


You'd think you'd have Green's phone number by now


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2033860 said:


> You'd think you'd have Green's phone number by now


I don't give that thing out to just anyone


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2033860 said:


> You'd think you'd have Green's phone number by now


Maybe I do, maybe I don't


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2033861 said:


> I don't give that thing out to just anyone


Oh I suppose


----------



## Drakeslayer

Snowguy, anything good at the garage sale?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Getting windy....

I guess I'm done for the day.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2033869 said:


> Getting windy....
> 
> I guess I'm done for the day.


Tru green calls 20 mph wind a light breeze


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2033872 said:


> Tru green calls 20 mph wind a light breeze


Sounds about right.


----------



## CityGuy

Do those winterized ferts actually work and is one brand better than the other?


----------



## Camden

At the DNR auction in Bemidji, 2005 F350 XL... $13250. Very next F350 needed front end work... $13500!

Wtf? I'm about ready to leave...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;2033878 said:


> At the DNR auction in Bemidji, 2005 F350 XL... $13250. Very next F350 needed front end work... $13500!
> 
> Wtf? I'm about ready to leave...


20k roughly more for new


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;2033878 said:


> At the DNR auction in Bemidji, 2005 F350 XL... $13250. Very next F350 needed front end work... $13500!
> 
> Wtf? I'm about ready to leave...


Sounds about right.


----------



## CityGuy

Just saw a guy get arrested at Casey's for public nuicence. He was cussing out an old lady about a parking spot.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2033905 said:


> Just saw a guy get arrested at Casey's for public nuicence. He was cussing out an old lady about a parking spot.


Nice! Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2033905 said:


> Just saw a guy get arrested at Casey's for public nuicence. He was cussing out an old lady about a parking spot.


Seems a bit extreme.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2033916 said:


> Seems a bit extreme.


He had big truck syndrome and was cussing around kids. Was asked to leave nicely 2 times by cop then was arrested.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I don't understand when people drive 3 hours, pulling a trailer, just to tire kick and pass on something.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2033924 said:


> He had big truck syndrome and was cussing around kids. Was asked to leave nicely 2 times by cop then was arrested.


Hmmmm.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2033931 said:


> I don't understand when people drive 3 hours, pulling a trailer, just to tire kick and pass on something.


I have, a few times.


----------



## banonea

SnowGuy73;2033934 said:


> I have, a few times.


Same here......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Olive garden is a zoo.


----------



## Bill1090

This winds kind of killing this whole hunting thing I got going on.


----------



## Bill1090

5 more to 3,000 posts.


----------



## Bill1090

Bill1090;2033942 said:


> 5 more to 3,000 posts.


79 days until winter.


----------



## Bill1090

Anyone hear from Quality today? He didn't get shot did he!?


----------



## Bill1090

Bill1090;2033942 said:


> 5 more to 3,000 posts.


Wait, nevermind. Thought the 5 was a 9.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2033945 said:


> Anyone hear from Quality today? He didn't get shot did he!?


His twin I saw last night abducted him. By the way that guy is from Massachusetts or someplace like that


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2033934 said:


> I have, a few times.


No comment.......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2033938 said:


> Olive garden is a zoo.


Pine brook is pretty busy too. I can't stand olive garden.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/cto/5250872674.html

Is this guy dreaming?


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;2033952 said:


> Pine brook is pretty busy too. I can't stand olive garden.


I'm normally not a fan either but my wife talked me into going recently and I loved it. Stuffed chicken marsala...yum!


----------



## djagusch

jimslawnsnow;2033952 said:


> Pine brook is pretty busy too. I can't stand olive garden.


What restaurant do you like? Seems like you don't have many positive experiences going out to eat.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Quality isn't dead. Just bad cell coverage "in a basement".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2033956 said:


> https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/cto/5250872674.html
> 
> Is this guy dreaming?


I've hit every Dodge 2500/3500 on CL within 500 miles. Apparently these guys don't know you can go buy brand new 3500's for 32.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

djagusch;2033962 said:


> What restaurant do you like? Seems like you don't have many positive experiences going out to eat.


It's because I don't post about the positives so it looks like it's all bad


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Taught the almost 4 year old how to swim in 20 minutes at the hotel pool


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Why is it every time I see a bald headed body builder he's with a bleached blonde?


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2033905 said:


> Just saw a guy get arrested at Casey's for public nuicence. He was cussing out an old lady about a parking spot.


Seen a car flying down the street in baltimore passing cars on the wrong dide of the road heard sirens and the car turned thr corner and the cop was coming down the street was going to turn right and i was waving him left sonhe turned left walked anabout 8 more blocks and the cop had him pulled over.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2033945 said:


> Anyone hear from Quality today? He didn't get shot did he!?


No drank way to much and found craps at the casino woke up in a hotel room with ome of the blondes from the craps table. Had to call and turn my check card and cc back on, forgot to callabd say I was going out of town.. the bars here are all on lower levels so the cell coverage sucks


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2033959 said:


> I'm normally not a fan either but my wife talked me into going recently and I loved it. Stuffed chicken marsala...yum!


That and the tour of Italy. Salad and vread sticks are good too.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2033974 said:


> Seen a car flying down the street in baltimore passing cars on the wrong dide of the road heard sirens and the car turned thr corner and the cop was coming down the street was going to turn right and i was waving him left sonhe turned left walked anabout 8 more blocks and the cop had him pulled over.


When I lived in Baltimore a couple of Obamas sons stole my car and in their attempt to evade capture they turned the wrong way down a one way street. They ended up crashing. Cops brought me to the car and there were hundreds of people around that told the cops who the kids were. I got in the car and drove it back to my row house all smashed up.
I moved back to MN the next week.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2033981 said:


> When I lived in Baltimore a couple of Obamas sons stole my car and in their attempt to evade capture they turned the wrong way down a one way street. They ended up crashing. Cops brought me to the car and there were hundreds of people around that told the cops who the kids were. I got in the car and drove it back to my row house all smashed up.
> I moved back to MN the next week.


Haha its interesting here. My brother lives in federal hill. Nice area


----------



## Camden

Fells Point and the Inner Harbor are fun places. Federal Hill is definitely a nice neighborhood but I couldn't afford to live there back then. I lived one block off of MLK Jr Blvd just a couple blocks from Camden Yards.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Reds cafe for dinner.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2033989 said:


> Fells Point and the Inner Harbor are fun places. Federal Hill is definitely a nice neighborhood but I couldn't afford to live there back then. I lived one block off of MLK Jr Blvd just a couple blocks from Camden Yards.


We were in fells pointe for lunch today lots of yoga pants. I cant belive the sidewalks and streets around here some of the curbs are heaved up 2 ft and sidewalks havespots missing with a 2x2 gap a ft deep.

We


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Anyone have a gas mask I could borrow? And no its not my own


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2033966 said:


> I've hit every Dodge 2500/3500 on CL within 500 miles. Apparently these guys don't know you can go buy brand new 3500's for 32.


Some people are just morons...


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2033974 said:


> Seen a car flying down the street in baltimore passing cars on the wrong dide of the road heard sirens and the car turned thr corner and the cop was coming down the street was going to turn right and i was waving him left sonhe turned left walked anabout 8 more blocks and the cop had him pulled over.


Nice assist! Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2033997 said:


> Some people are just morons...


For buying dodges? Be nice...


----------



## qualitycut

All lettered up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2034000 said:


> All lettered up


Looks good qualster.


----------



## Deershack

Bill1090;2033852 said:


> Just remember to post pictures!


I'm lucky I can get this thing to work. Never figured out how to post pics. Don't even know how to cut and paste.

G-daughter(11) puts all my phone #'s in.


----------



## unit28

Don't worry about winter..........again

Since the hurricane blocked some of the unstable air
Temps didn't fall out nor did we get mid level precip
looking at the ER radar , the opportunity was there

Now the pacific is going to be the issue much more so


----------



## CityGuy

40° clear and chilly


----------



## CityGuy

Good day to go burn a couple houses down.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2034030 said:


> Good day to go burn a couple houses down.


Pyromaniac..............


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2034032 said:


> Pyromaniac..............


Yes that I am.

Green too.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

In the 90's a neighbor donated his house to the FD to burn as a practice. It took them alost an hour to get a fire lit. How does that work? I thought they started pretty easy?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2034033 said:


> Yes that I am.
> 
> Green too.


If I piss either of you off and my house or shop burns shortly after, I'll know where to send the authorities.


----------



## SnowGuy73

44° calm, couple clouds.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light dew..


----------



## SnowGuy73

Giggles says rain should be Wednesday night into Thursday morning.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2034041 said:


> Giggles says rain should be Wednesday night into Thursday morning.


Hopefully, it's getting a little dry


----------



## unit28

Nice football weather today......

TCU is 5/0, they beat TX yesterday by 43 points
Go purple......

HS Alma Mater is 6/0.......
Rivalry game this Thursday

Pretty cool hs football program 
My old school


----------



## skorum03

unit28;2034049 said:


> Nice football weather today......
> 
> TCU is 5/0 beating TX yesterday by 43 points
> Go purple......
> 
> HS Alma Mater is 6/0.......
> Rivalry game this Thursday
> 
> Pretty cool hs football program


HS football is crazy down there


----------



## SnowGuy73

Anyone looking for a 100 gallon Lesco skid sprayer? Been used as a nurse tank for the last 8 years or so, low hours, New 300' hose and TG gun with several tips.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Getting winterized Tuesday.


----------



## unit28

We lived not to far from the school
Always heard the marching band growing up

We used to have massive bon fires for the rivalry game


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;2034053 said:


> Anyone looking for a 100 gallon Lesco skid sprayer? Been used as a nurse tank for the last 8 years or so, low hours, New 300' hose and TG gun with several tips.


Nice..........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2034054 said:


> Getting winterized Tuesday.


How much?????


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;2034056 said:


> We lived not to far from the school
> Always heard the marching band growing up
> 
> We used to have massive bon fires for the rivalry game


We used to do that too, then someone complained it was dangerous.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2034063 said:


> How much?????


Make an offer, I really haven't done any research to see what it's worth.

That was my plan for during the games today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2034066 said:


> Make an offer, I really haven't done any research to see what it's worth.
> 
> That was my plan for during the games today.


I have no idea either. I miss having my Z-spray handy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2034068 said:


> I have no idea either. I miss having my Z-spray handy.


We might be able to do a package deal this and the z spray.

I'll be done with it this week too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;2034069 said:


> We might be able to do a package deal this and the z spray.
> 
> I'll be done with it this week too.


Its got a new pump, New tips, all new pumping on the iso tank, New spray guns, New cables......


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;2034070 said:


> Its got a new pump, New tips, all new pumping on the iso tank, New spray guns, New cables......


Fixed the broken dial, tip mounts, it's clean!


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;2034069 said:


> We might be able to do a package deal this and the z spray.
> 
> I'll be done with it this week too.


You can't be done yet..........
I'd stay away from anything other than dithiopyr 
but you can still use it for pre attm


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2034071 said:


> Fixed the broken dial, tip mounts, it's clean!


Hmmmmmmm..........


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;2034072 said:


> You can't be done yet..........
> I'd stay away from anything other than dithiopyr
> but you can still use it for pre attm


Not sure if you meant done for good or the season but, yes, to both!

Haha.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2034075 said:


> Hmmmmmmm..........


Stand by for a picture.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;2034078 said:


> Stand by for a picture.


I guess I don't have one on me.

Tomorrow.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2034066 said:


> Make an offer, I really haven't done any research to see what it's worth.
> 
> That was my plan for during the games today.


I'd say 1500 to 2k from what I've seen on Craigslist over the last couple years


----------



## banonea

SnowGuy73;2034053 said:


> Anyone looking for a 100 gallon Lesco skid sprayer? Been used as a nurse tank for the last 8 years or so, low hours, New 300' hose and TG gun with several tips.


How much you asking i am thinking of getting my license so i can service my own customers


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I wouldn't have use for the skid sprayer if I bought my Z-spray back.

I'm also not sure I can swing the Z-spray with all this juggling of trucks and plows I've been doing.

And nothing against djaugsch who's been doing my spraying, just miss the z-spray.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2034084 said:


> How much you asking i am thinking of getting my license so i can service my own customers


If you're not looking to spend a ton, I have a 200 gallon I bought that I got hosed on. Everything is there just need new hose, clean up the Honda and I know something was cracked on it. Filter housing or somewhere along those line. I even have a book for it


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;2034084 said:


> How much you asking i am thinking of getting my license so i can service my own customers


Make offer, Jim says $1500-2000.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2034086 said:


> If you're not looking to spend a ton, I have a 200 gallon I bought that I got hosed on. Everything is there just need new hose, clean up the Honda and I know something was cracked on it. Filter housing or somewhere along those line. I even have a book for it


I will keep you in mind not sure what i am going to be doing. Got to get info on cost of licensing and what i need to do to get it. Was thinking of getting it this winter. I don't want to do a lot of spray and fert, just for my monthly maintenance contract to cut my cost down.


----------



## banonea

SnowGuy73;2034088 said:


> Make offer, Jim says $1500-2000.


What is the z-spray you were talking about?


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2034085 said:


> I wouldn't have use for the skid sprayer if I bought my Z-spray back.
> 
> I'm also not sure I can swing the Z-spray with all this juggling of trucks and plows I've been doing.
> 
> And nothing against djaugsch who's been doing my spraying, just miss the z-spray.


How did you fill the z without a tank?

I hear you, if know one wants them their getting winterized and stored until spring. Just wanted to throw it out there to you all (and the lurkers).


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;2034090 said:


> What is the z-spray you were talking about?


Intermidiate with foam kit and iso tank.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2034091 said:


> How did you fill the z without a tank?
> 
> I hear you, if know one wants them their getting winterized and stored until spring. Just wanted to throw it out there to you all (and the lurkers).


I use a water tank then add and mix as I go


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2034090 said:


> What is the z-spray you were talking about?


Betting he'll want around 7k for it with all the work he did


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2034094 said:


> Betting he'll want around 7k for it with all the work he did


I would agree.

And for me that's a Plow I need for the '15.

Bad timing.


----------



## banonea

SnowGuy73;2034092 said:


> Intermidiate with foam kit and iso tank.


English please......lol


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2034094 said:


> Betting he'll want around 7k for it with all the work he did


Just curious what it is


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2034093 said:


> I use a water tank then add and mix as I go


I like it pre mixed, less cafing around.


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;2034098 said:


> English please......lol


Google z spray.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2034096 said:


> I would agree.
> 
> And for me that's a Plow I need for the '15.
> 
> Bad timing.


I'll hold it for you until spring 2016 with non refundable deposit.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2034091 said:


> How did you fill the z without a tank?
> 
> I hear you, if know one wants them their getting winterized and stored until spring. Just wanted to throw it out there to you all (and the lurkers).


I already have a 60 gallon tank I haul around for the back pack sprayers, then do like Jim, just mix onsite.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2034103 said:


> I'll hold it for you until spring 2016 with non refundable deposit.


You see your PM yet???


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2034105 said:


> I already have a 60 gallon tank I haul around for the back pack sprayers, then do like Jim, just mix onsite.


I see, I tried that once and had a temper tantrum.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2034106 said:


> You see your PM yet???


Negitve, nothing here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;2034108 said:


> Negitve, nothing here.


Let me try a refresh, I'm on mobile.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2034106 said:


> You see your PM yet???


Got it, replied.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Jim looking for trucks in Bemidji??

http://bemidji.craigslist.org/wan/5251486289.html


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2034128 said:


> Jim looking for trucks in Bemidji??
> 
> http://bemidji.craigslist.org/wan/5251486289.html


Hahahahahaha


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2034128 said:


> Jim looking for trucks in Bemidji??
> 
> http://bemidji.craigslist.org/wan/5251486289.html


Hahahah. No I have enough. That statement can go for the fords 7.3 as well. Except the mirrors. Not sure what the big deal with them anyway. Fard and chevy tow mirrors can't go down so the look flipped up anyway without a trailer


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2034101 said:


> I like it pre mixed, less cafing around.


I would think if you did it all day every day that would be the way to do it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2034146 said:


> I would think if you did it all day every day that would be the way to do it


Yeah, I just use gravity feed into 2.5 gallon jugs, then dump the water into the tank while it's mixing.

If one was trying to pull out 30 apps / day +/-, you'd want it premixed.

When I was running my 200 gallon skid, I had it mounted in a dump trailer with (2) 400 gallon tanks, so I was hauling roughly 1,000 gallons of water. I then had it all piped with a gas powered transfer pump. I could fill up my 200 gallon skid tank from the 400 gallon tanks in less than 5 minutes.

That was when I was young and didn't need frequent breaks.


----------



## banonea

Got my reserve air tanks plumb in finally. Shouldn't run out of air now.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;2034160 said:


> Got my reserve air tanks plumb in finally. Shouldn't run out of air now.......


Sweet!..........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Anyone pull herbicide from a 30 or 55 gallon drums?

I have an almost New drum drum pump (hand pump style), used about a month.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2034035 said:


> If I piss either of you off and my house or shop burns shortly after, I'll know where to send the authorities.


Maybe.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If the Vikes win today, they are a real team this year.


----------



## unit28

Rangers streaming 
live attm
Go Rangers.......


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2034177 said:


> If the Vikes win today, they are a real team this year.


Agreed. The confidence they'd get would catapult them to many more wins.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Magna Matic sharpener anyone? $500.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2034184 said:


> Magna Matic sharpener anyone? $500.


Did you get a job or something? Selling everything.


----------



## SnowGuy73

This ain't looking good..


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Jeez 2 calls on a Sunday for mowing. One had a state funded crew that quit showing up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2034182 said:


> Agreed. The confidence they'd get would catapult them to many more wins.


Yeah.... Well.... Forget my previous comments.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Another missed field goal.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Missed another!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Oh boy.....mm


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ram rebel looks sweet!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;2034199 said:


> Ram rebel looks sweet!


Looks a lot like a tundra!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Glad I'm out pulling trees out of the planters at these banks rather than sitting on my butt watching the game.

Easy money with my little Kubota.

















Plus the Crabs that were in the post were planted in the pails.

Pretty sure the trees will grow at my place once I just cut the pails off. Roots were just choking themselves.

I'm a big fan of the Summer Wine Ninebark for these.


----------



## CityGuy

Been to target 3 times this week and every time we come my kid decides to poop on the way in the door.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2034184 said:


> Magna Matic sharpener anyone? $500.


Hmmmmmm....


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;2034207 said:


> Hmmmmmm....


You know You want it!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2034200 said:


> Looks a lot like a tundra!


What is up with the new trucks looking like tundras...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2034208 said:


> You know You want it!


I wish I knew how well they worked. Maybe I would sharpen blades more often. I HATE using a wheel grinder, have tried a hand held angle grinder.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;2034209 said:


> What is up with the new trucks looking like tundras...


Follow the leader I guess.

Haha!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2034210 said:


> I wish I knew how well they worked. Maybe I would sharpen blades more often. I HATE using a wheel grinder, have tried a hand held angle grinder.


Works awesome.

I thought it was well worth the money and I too hate blade changes.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Soooooooooo.. 22 sacks on Teddy today?


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2034214 said:


> Soooooooooo.. 22 sacks on Teddy today?


I'll take the over.


----------



## Camden

I just stopped to help out a woman who was dragging an orange cone in front of her car and she thought I was road raging. She gassed her car to get away when I walked around the side lol. 
This happened at Buca in Maple Grove.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;2034216 said:


> I just stopped to help out a woman who was dragging an orange cone in front of her car and she thought I was road raging. She gassed her car to get away when I walked around the side lol.
> This happened at Buca in Maple Grove.


Hahahahahahaha.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2034216 said:


> I just stopped to help out a woman who was dragging an orange cone in front of her car and she thought I was road raging. She gassed her car to get away when I walked around the side lol.
> This happened at Buca in Maple Grove.


Sounds like just another day here in the land of fruits and nuts...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Norv!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well now..... If it were not for Walsh....we would be tied.


But






Who else would be a kicker???


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;2034216 said:


> I just stopped to help out a woman who was dragging an orange cone in front of her car and she thought I was road raging. She gassed her car to get away when I walked around the side lol.
> This happened at Buca in Maple Grove.


Normal for those Maple Grove fokes


----------



## unit28

Alw..........


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2034222 said:


> Sounds like just another day here in the land of fruits and nuts...


This.......


----------



## banonea

I this someone here?

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/for/5246990159.html


----------



## banonea

Not sure if this is the "bad guys" everyone was talking about a week or so ago, but for those looking for more work.....

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/wan/5237879111.html


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;2034235 said:


> Not sure if this is the "bad guys" everyone was talking about a week or so ago, but for those looking for more work.....
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/wan/5237879111.html


Different company. I wonder why our new friend didn't come back.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

On my way to shakapee


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2034238 said:


> Different company. I wonder why our new friend didn't come back.


I'm sure he lurks......


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2034239 said:


> On my way to shakapee


Bring cash and come over.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2034242 said:


> Bring cash and come over.


None left. Need a washer and drier. I still might later


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea;2034234 said:


> I this someone here?
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/for/5246990159.html


Too bad he's not closer... I'd hire him for all our driveways


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2034243 said:


> None left. Need a washer and drier. I still might later


Personal and business expenses are separate.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2034238 said:


> Different company. I wonder why our new friend didn't come back.


Must have been overwhelmed with responses looking to help him out... :laughing:


----------



## banonea

anyone want to add to their work load.......

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/bfs/5240658037.html


----------



## SnowGuy73

Norv!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Wow about time


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2034256 said:


> Wow about time


This. ........


----------



## CityGuy

Smith eared his check today if they can convert it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Uhh ohh here's the hack kicker


:edit barely made it


----------



## SnowGuy73

She's all tied up, for now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Broncos dink and dunk down the field for 5 minutes, kick a 42 yard field goal for the win, which should be just for the tie.


----------



## Polarismalibu

There screwed


----------



## djagusch

SnowGuy73;2034184 said:


> Magna Matic sharpener anyone? $500.


How old is it? Original wheel or been through a few? Balancer come with it? Any extra wheels?


----------



## SnowGuy73

djagusch;2034277 said:


> How old is it? Original wheel or been through a few? Balancer come with it? Any extra wheels?


On second wheel, couple years old, in think I have the balancer somewhere.... Who balances blades?

Haha.


----------



## SnowGuy73

That's it.....


----------



## Polarismalibu

Game over.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

Moral victory...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;2034281 said:


> Moral victory...


Doh K.......


----------



## CityGuy

Thinking about changing over from an electric water heater to a gas. What should I be looking for in a gas heater? 

Why would/should I consider a power vented one?

Can I vent either one into my 6" furnace pvc vent pipe with a wye?


----------



## skorum03

banonea;2034253 said:


> anyone want to add to their work load.......
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/bfs/5240658037.html


Seems expensive for just 20 accounts, two push mowers and a trimmer


----------



## SSS Inc.

Overpriced by about $14,810.00.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2034284 said:


> Thinking about changing over from an electric water heater to a gas. What should I be looking for in a gas heater?
> 
> Why would/should I consider a power vented one?
> 
> Can I vent either one into my 6" furnace pvc vent pipe with a wye?


You have to power vent unless you have a chimney vent for it to go out the roof which I am sure your house doesn't.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;2034299 said:


> You have to power vent unless you have a chimney vent for it to go out the roof which I am sure your house doesn't.


Power vents are annoying.

Imo.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2034299 said:


> You have to power vent unless you have a chimney vent for it to go out the roof which I am sure your house doesn't.


Well that narrows things down.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;2034300 said:


> Power vents are annoying.
> 
> Imo.


They are stupid expensive also I had to replace mine last year.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;2034303 said:


> They are stupid expensive also I had to replace mine last year.


Wonderful....


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;2034304 said:


> Wonderful....


If I remember Electric is a lot cheaper then gas.


----------



## Green Grass

Green Grass;2034309 said:


> If I remember Electric is a lot cheaper then gas.


My 50 gallon gas was like $800


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2034309 said:


> If I remember Electric is a lot cheaper then gas.


They are just not to run out here with xcel.


----------



## mnlefty

CityGuy;2034284 said:


> Thinking about changing over from an electric water heater to a gas. What should I be looking for in a gas heater?
> 
> Why would/should I consider a power vented one?
> 
> Can I vent either one into my 6" furnace pvc vent pipe with a wye?


When you're looking at box stores and they have similar models with like 6,9, and 12 year warranty, they are basically the same, you're just paying for the warranty. Nothing "better" about the 12 year one, it just costs more for the longer warranty.


----------



## Green Grass

mnlefty;2034331 said:


> When you're looking at box stores and they have similar models with like 6,9, and 12 year warranty, they are basically the same, you're just paying for the warranty. Nothing "better" about the 12 year one, it just costs more for the longer warranty.


Home Depot Rheem is what we bought


----------



## CityGuy

47° and cloudy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

47° calm cloudy.


----------



## albhb3

mnlefty;2034331 said:


> When you're looking at box stores and they have similar models with like 6,9, and 12 year warranty, they are basically the same, you're just paying for the warranty. Nothing "better" about the 12 year one, it just costs more for the longer warranty.


they do use a little better quality stuff in the longer warranty ones....rule of thumb if you buy one with a 6year warranty expect it to go out at 6years 1 month...same with 9 and 12...they have gotten real good at that my dad works in maint. happens all the time


----------



## SnowGuy73

Common man should be fun today. 

Vikes lose, gophers lose, twins out.....


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;2034397 said:


> Common man should be fun today.
> 
> Vikes lose, gophers lose, twins out.....


wish I could hear it gonna be well on my way to iowa to run a 3 day route


----------



## CityGuy

Almost need a light jacket this morning.


----------



## CityGuy

Still looks like rain Wednesday n8gut into Thursday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Zero dew...


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;2034332 said:


> Home Depot Rheem is what we bought


That is what i have. 40 gal electric easy to install if you know what to do


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Looks like a little warm up next week


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2034397 said:


> Common man should be fun today.
> 
> Vikes lose, gophers lose, twins out.....


Absolutely me boy!


----------



## SnowGuy73

God, I hate selling stuff!

Cripes.......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2034445 said:


> God, I hate selling stuff!
> 
> Cripes.......


And................?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2034445 said:


> God, I hate selling stuff!
> 
> Cripes.......


Jim didn't stop by.... Again???


----------



## SnowGuy73

People are just such clowns......


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;2034457 said:


> People are just such clowns......


I guess I should clarify and say mostly Craig's list....


----------



## cbservicesllc

Apparently the guy I hired to start today didn't get the memo that you show up early on your first day... Or that you show up at all...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;2034463 said:


> Apparently the guy I hired to start today didn't get the memo that you show up early on your first day... Or that you show up at all...


Heard this a lot lately.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2034463 said:


> Apparently the guy I hired to start today didn't get the memo that you show up early on your first day... Or that you show up at all...


Didnt show at all? Nice..........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2034463 said:


> Apparently the guy I hired to start today didn't get the memo that you show up early on your first day... Or that you show up at all...


Just don't understand this, you go and spend time getting a job, and then not show?


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2034463 said:


> Apparently the guy I hired to start today didn't get the memo that you show up early on your first day... Or that you show up at all...


Had that happen with a guy last week. People are just to lazy


----------



## Camden

I was just looking through the results from the DNR auction that I went to and there was a 2001 Boss V-Box spreader that had no wiring harness or controller with it...$1800  It had piles of acorns in it from years of non-use. Crazy, crazy, crazy!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2034484 said:


> I was just looking through the results from the DNR auction that I went to and there was a 2001 Boss V-Box spreader that had no wiring harness or controller with it...$1800  It had piles of acorns in it from years of non-use. Crazy, crazy, crazy!!!


Depending on where it was parked I would think in the right spot I could fill one in one year...or so it would seem.


----------



## Doughboy12

My Sunday morning looked like this...


----------



## Doughboy12

And this...


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2034463 said:


> Apparently the guy I hired to start today didn't get the memo that you show up early on your first day... Or that you show up at all...


Let me bet young guy wants 20 an hour and can only work 5 hours a day 3 days a week.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2034474 said:


> Didnt show at all? Nice..........


Yeah tell me about it... Never had a no call/no show... Silly me I actualy wonder if something happened to the guy...


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2034493 said:


> Yeah tell me about it... Never had a no call/no show... Silly me I actualy wonder if something happened to the guy...


Now that's funny right there.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Gasoline up another 0.10.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2034486 said:


> My Sunday morning looked like this...


So did mine


----------



## ryde307

Had to look at a property next to a Cabela's. Decided I needed a new shotgun. Hopefully any more parking lots I look at this fall are not near places I want to shop.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2034502 said:


> Had to look at a property next to a Cabela's. Decided I needed a new shotgun. Hopefully any more parking lots I look at this fall are not near places I want to shop.


Why do you think I dumped that spot next the the Vu??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BTW, word has gotten out that I may be working in Uptown and now have more properties for plowing if anyone is interested. I don't want to plow them, and they don't like their current contractor.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2034509 said:


> BTW, word has gotten out that I may be working in Uptown and now have more properties for plowing if anyone is interested. I don't want to plow them, and they don't like their current contractor.


Those have to be a nightmare to plow???


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2034511 said:


> Those have to be a nightmare to plow???


I used to plow up there. Its not as bad as you think unless its during the day. Then its no fun


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;2034463 said:


> Apparently the guy I hired to start today didn't get the memo that you show up early on your first day... Or that you show up at all...


Had that same issue today ..... now he has thw issue of no job.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2034492 said:


> Let me bet young guy wants 20 an hour and can only work 5 hours a day 3 days a week.


Suprisingly no, his needs were reasonable for his qualifications and he wanted to work... Allegedly...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2034508 said:


> Why do you think I dumped that spot next the the Vu??


Yeah that would be tough...


----------



## Doughboy12

What the ??? man-missing-since-saturday


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2034525 said:


> What the ??? man-missing-since-saturday


What's the over/under on in the river...


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;2034526 said:


> What's the over/under on in the river...


Good chance of it... Was he your new hire?


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2034515 said:


> I used to plow up there. Its not as bad as you think unless its during the day. Then its no fun


Can't be much room to "stack" it?


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;2034526 said:


> What's the over/under on in the river...


...And this would make 4 in the water this weekend. I went "swimming" up by there over the weekend. Too cold to go under though, and I can swim in some cold water.


----------



## ryde307

Doughboy12;2034528 said:


> Can't be much room to "stack" it?


This is what makes them profitable. The snow has to go somewhere and they need the space.


----------



## Polarismalibu

ryde307;2034502 said:


> Had to look at a property next to a Cabela's. Decided I needed a new shotgun. Hopefully any more parking lots I look at this fall are not near places I want to shop.


try living by that place it's a money pit. Rogers one? I do quite a few lots back there and ranger too.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I hate traffic I have gone a few miles in a hour now


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2034528 said:


> Can't be much room to "stack" it?


No hauling out, why you think ryde loves the big snows


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2034537 said:


> This is what makes them profitable. The snow has to go somewhere and they need the space.


Ha beat me to it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I can't stand that nothing ever really closes, so you're constantly battling traffic.

Then it's worse yet when you have to do drive lanes in the middle of the day.

I have enough work.


----------



## ryde307

Polarismalibu;2034539 said:


> try living by that place it's a money pit. Rogers one? I do quite a few lots back there and ranger too.


Woodbury.



LwnmwrMan22;2034547 said:


> I can't stand that nothing ever really closes, so you're constantly battling traffic.
> 
> Then it's worse yet when you have to do drive lanes in the middle of the day.
> 
> I have enough work.


This does suck.


----------



## qualitycut

Grass slowed way down


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2034548 said:


> Woodbury.
> 
> This does suck.


Get out of my area


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;2034553 said:


> Get out of my area


Not doing any work there just looking at some stuff.
We stay on our side of the river.


----------



## CityGuy

I saw Green today. Must have been home for lunch.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just snagged another 9.2 VXT complete for my new Dodge. 

Got confirmation on my loader guy he's good. The pieces are in place.

Now if quality would make up his mind.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2034560 said:


> Just snagged another 9.2 VXT complete for my new Dodge.
> 
> Got confirmation on my loader guy he's good. The pieces are in place.
> 
> Now if quality would make up his mind.......


We're comin! We're comin!


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2034560 said:


> Just snagged another 9.2 VXT complete for my new Dodge.
> 
> Got confirmation on my loader guy he's good. The pieces are in place.
> 
> Now if quality would make up his mind.......


Wasn't the wheel loader the guy that was milking the clock on you last year or the year before? Pay him per push instead of hourly. Should speed him up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2034571 said:


> Wasn't the wheel loader the guy that was milking the clock on you last year or the year before? Pay him per push instead of hourly. Should speed him up.


Nope. New Wheeler guy. 12' front blade, 10' wing, $150 per hour.

Plowed my Senior High and Middle School in four hours last year on that first 8-10" snow we got.

Plus it isn't the guy that was on the news that was drunk, pre-plowing last year either.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gotta buy some more tools now....









Or a shop to put it in.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone looking for an 8.2 VXT plowside only for $4,000?? 2013??


----------



## CityGuy

Kinda dark to the east of me.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2034575 said:


> Nope. New Wheeler guy. 12' front blade, 10' wing, $150 per hour.
> 
> Plowed my Senior High and Middle School in four hours last year on that first 8-10" snow we got.
> 
> Plus it isn't the guy that was on the news that was drunk, pre-plowing last year either.


How big is the lot this guy will be working in? 22' of blade will cover MANY acres an hour. I can't believe he's willing to only work for $150.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2034582 said:


> How big is the lot this guy will be working in? 22' of blade will cover MANY acres an hour. I can't believe he's willing to only work for $150.


Ssshhhhhhh.......


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2034560 said:


> Just snagged another 9.2 VXT complete for my new Dodge.
> 
> Got confirmation on my loader guy he's good. The pieces are in place.
> 
> Now if quality would make up his mind.......


Dont wait on me, waiting to hear on a group of properties i bid. I probably will regardless if you still have. I need some receivables to come in.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2034591 said:


> Dont wait on me, waiting to hear on a group of properties i bid. I probably will regardless if you still have. I need some receivables to come in.


I know qualster.... I was just giving you the needle.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Finally got the 550 today.


----------



## jimslawnsnow




----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2034598 said:


>


Leaves are all going to drop at once. Anyone bagging yet?


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2034598 said:


>


Not looking good for matching last year's start. Last year my first push was Nov 11th.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2034600 said:


> Not looking good for matching last year's start. Last year my first push was Nov 11th.


Ha, i thought that was October. I wouldn't put much stock into that.


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;2034598 said:


>


hahahahahahahahha

They don't know that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2034598 said:


>


Doh K.........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2034599 said:


> Leaves are all going to drop at once. Anyone bagging yet?


My competition is. I have a mulch kit on. Puss on bagging for a while


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2034611 said:


> My competition is. I have a mulch kit on. Puss on bagging for a while


Hhhmmmmmm.....since this is a family site, no comments on bagging the.....


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2034596 said:


> Finally got the 550 today.


Yet you didn't follow the rules


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2034582 said:


> How big is the lot this guy will be working in? 22' of blade will cover MANY acres an hour. I can't believe he's willing to only work for $150.


No kidding send him my way when he's done


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2034616 said:


> Yet you didn't follow the rules


This...........


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2034616 said:


> Yet you didn't follow the rules


Yup..........


----------



## qualitycut

Lwnmwr is that you mowing in the dark in knvwr grove; )


----------



## Camden

Have you guys noticed how little hype there is about the Wild this season? Last year we were all thinking we'd be an elite team but now I think everyone realizes we're still not there yet. 

Still can't wait to watch every game.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2034640 said:


> Lwnmwr is that you mowing in the dark in knvwr grove; )


I'm at Olive Garden eating all the pasta I can for 9.99.

After this I'll be mulching.


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2034643 said:


> Have you guys noticed how little hype there is about the Wild this season? Last year we were all thinking we'd be an elite team but now I think everyone realizes we're still not there yet.
> 
> Still can't wait to watch every game.


And yet I was chastised for being an early Realist. :waving:


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2034644 said:


> I'm at Olive Garden eating all the pasta I can for 9.99.
> 
> After this I'll be mulching.


...or ferting. For a week.


----------



## mnlefty

Camden;2034643 said:


> Have you guys noticed how little hype there is about the Wild this season? Last year we were all thinking we'd be an elite team but now I think everyone realizes we're still not there yet.
> 
> Still can't wait to watch every game.


More subscribing to Common Man's thinking... get to the western conference finals and get back to me.


----------



## Doughboy12

mnlefty;2034648 said:


> More subscribing to Common Man's thinking... get to the western conference finals and get back to me.


Careful, you will be labeled as a hater.


----------



## qualitycut

Wouldn't think it would to this hard to find triangles for the truck


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2034614 said:


> Hhhmmmmmm.....since this is a family site, no comments on bagging the.....


Suppose to say piss


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2034616 said:


> Yet you didn't follow the rules


Posted pre dump pics


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2034650 said:


> Wouldn't think it would to this hard to find triangles for the truck


What do you need? Northern has them...
And I have a set you can have...if I know what you are talking about???
http://m.northerntool.com/products/shop~tools~product_21292_21292?hotline=false


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2034650 said:


> Wouldn't think it would to this hard to find triangles for the truck


Drunk?.............


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2034653 said:


> What do you need? Northern has them...
> And I have a set you can have...if I know what you are talking about???
> http://m.northerntool.com/products/shop~tools~product_21292_21292?hotline=false


Tractor supply had them


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2034658 said:


> Tractor supply had them


So that was it?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2034654 said:


> Drunk?.............


No, i stay dry during the week


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2034659 said:


> So that was it?


Huh? I tried 5 places till i found them


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2034662 said:


> Huh? I tried 5 places till i found them


The link I posted...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2034614 said:


> Hhhmmmmmm.....since this is a family site, no comments on bagging the.....


Hahahahahaha


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2034652 said:


> Posted pre dump pics


That don't count


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2034650 said:


> Wouldn't think it would to this hard to find triangles for the truck


Northern tool has a 3 pack in a case


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;2034673 said:


> Northern tool has a 3 pack in a case


This....or we get them at Napa.


----------



## qualitycut

Do you guys pay guys during lunch or how do you handle that?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2034679 said:


> This....or we get them at Napa.


Menard's has them too.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2034679 said:


> This....or we get them at Napa.


yea tried them, orielly, menards, and 1 other.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2034686 said:


> Do you guys pay guys during lunch or how do you handle that?


I pay form when they punch in to when they punch out.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2034659 said:


> So that was it?


Yea but i got bent over. 35.00


----------



## snowman55

Flares are cheap dot approved and fit in the glove box who has ever honestly used their triangles?We always have beacons and cones on any trailers towed anyway.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2034692 said:


> Yea but i got bent over. 35.00


That TS can be high on stuff. I still shop there on occasions. Good stuf in the middle on mark down some times. 
Take me back and go to Northern or I can pick them up for you.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2034690 said:


> I pay form when they punch in to when they punch out.


Easy on the crispen.....


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well taking the day off tomorrow to go take the wheelers out to help search for a missing guy not to far from my house.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2034695 said:


> Easy on the crispen.....


Still had a noodle in my mouth...talk to text didn't work too much.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2034690 said:


> I pay form when they punch in to when they punch out.


This.

Plus if they are on thier own think they'll be honest anyway?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2034671 said:


> That don't count


Looks the same with a big black dump box


----------



## qualitycut

snowman55;2034693 said:


> Flares are cheap dot approved and fit in the glove box who has ever honestly used their triangles?We always have beacons and cones on any trailers towed anyway.


So you can have flares vs triangles? I just always have them in the truck because i didnt once and got nailed. Also need them for the dot sticker


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2034690 said:


> I pay form when they punch in to when they punch out.


3 guys on a half hour lunch is 150 a week.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2034705 said:


> So you can have flares vs triangles? I just always have them in the truck because i didnt once and got nailed. Also need them for the dot sticker


You don't need a dot sticker if your within 150 air miles of your "base" for a pickup anyway


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2034706 said:


> 3 guys on a half hour lunch is 150 a week.


It's only 4 grand a summer no big deal lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2034706 said:


> 3 guys on a half hour lunch is 150 a week.


More than that at $16 / hour.

The only thing you can do is auto deduct 1/2 hour / day.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2034707 said:


> You don't need a dot sticker if your within 150 air miles of your "base" for a pickup anyway


I know but my dads work dors it for free and it doesn't hurt to have


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2034711 said:


> I know but my dads work dors it for free and it doesn't hurt to have


Yeah I have mine done but I take hotshot loads sometimes. wish they would have done my black one for free when I bought it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2034708 said:


> It's only 4 grand a summer no big deal lol


Like I said, one can easily say "1/2 hour lunch is not paid". Does that mean they hurry through lunch to get work done? Probably not.

I know some days my guys take a 40 minute lunch. Some days they work straight through lunch.

I like to believe they get back to work as soon as possible.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

In 2014, my payroll YTD from Jan 1 was $93,000.

This year it's at $72,000.

Last year I had 7 guys taking a 1/2 hour lunch.

This year I have 3.


----------



## snowman55

Flares are good for dot . Although I had to fight it a couple times.and there cheap $10 for 4


----------



## qualitycut

http://www.brainerddispatch.com/new...ng-program-prepares-snowplow-operators-winter


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2034686 said:


> Do you guys pay guys during lunch or how do you handle that?


Lunch = No Pay


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2034721 said:


> In 2014, my payroll YTD from Jan 1 was $93,000.
> 
> This year it's at $72,000.
> 
> Last year I had 7 guys taking a 1/2 hour lunch.
> 
> This year I have 3.


So you do deduct a half hour or you don't?


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2034729 said:


> Lunch = No Pay


So how do you monitor that? I never had to worry as i was always with my guy or 2 now im not.


----------



## cbservicesllc

snowman55;2034693 said:


> Flares are cheap dot approved and fit in the glove box who has ever honestly used their triangles?We always have beacons and cones on any trailers towed anyway.


Doesn't DOT require triangles?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2034696 said:


> Well taking the day off tomorrow to go take the wheelers out to help search for a missing guy not to far from my house.


I think you'll need a boat... Just a hunch...


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2034730 said:


> So you do deduct a half hour or you don't?


Crew leader is responsible for the crew... Honestly the lawn crew pretty much works every day through lunch and they get out a half hour earlier...

Edit: I started having them stop for fuel everyday about mid day... They stop anyway, might as well fuel everything, carry less cans, and they get paid the whole time...


----------



## snowman55

72,000? $16x40x36 weeks=$23040

72000/23040=3.125 employees.

Does that include 10% unemployment? 3-10% comp? And your share of fed taxes?

That's crazy low no wonder your always working. Say you pay is equal and a 40% labor rate can I guess you have grossed about $468,000 so far this year?


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2034737 said:


> Crew leader is responsible for the crew... Honestly the lawn crew pretty much works every day through lunch and they get out a half hour earlier


Yea if they stop at the gas station and grab lunch they dont need to take time but if they stop at taco bell and eat thats different


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;2034707 said:


> You don't need a dot sticker if your within 150 air miles of your "base" for a pickup anyway


Let me know how that works for you. I got a written warning for not having name and DOT number on my truck. Keep in mind the truck was new and didn't even have plates on it yet.


----------



## snowman55

cbservicesllc;2034732 said:


> Doesn't DOT require triangles?


There is 1 line in book states flares are acceptable had to point it out to a couple cvi's though.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2034728 said:


> http://www.brainerddispatch.com/new...ng-program-prepares-snowplow-operators-winter


That explains why I saw so many on my way up Friday


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2034739 said:


> Yea if they stop at the gas station and grab lunch they dont need to take time but if they stop at taco bell and eat thats different


Plus I have GPS on my trucks... Not that I have all day to track that too...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;2034740 said:


> Let me know how that works for you. I got a written warning for not having name and DOT number on my truck. Keep in mind the truck was new and didn't even have plates on it yet.


That's different from a dot inspection sticker


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2034733 said:


> I think you'll need a boat... Just a hunch...


Yeah I had that feeling too. I figured I could go run the feilds and woods with the wheeler being so close to my shop


----------



## snowman55

Green Grass;2034740 said:


> Let me know how that works for you. I got a written warning for not having name and DOT number on my truck. Keep in mind the truck was new and didn't even have plates on it yet.


What a jerk but yes you need #s and name on all commercial vehicles but not a dot certified sticker.


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;2034744 said:


> That's different from a dot inspection sticker


Yeah I read that wrong. I don't have an inspection sticker on my truck.


----------



## Green Grass

snowman55;2034746 said:


> What a jerk but yes you need #s and name on all commercial vehicles but not a dot certified sticker.


Yep and it was about 10 at night and I had being doing blow outs all day.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2034748 said:


> Yep and it was about 10 at night and I had being doing blow outs all day.


That's nuts... Like we can all afford to label a truck before putting it to work...


----------



## Drakeslayer

cbservicesllc;2034743 said:


> Plus I have GPS on my trucks... Not that I have all day to track that too...


Less PS= more time tracking trucks!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;2034747 said:


> Yeah I read that wrong. I don't have an inspection sticker on my truck.


That's still bs you should have a grace period

I don't have anything on my truck or the last 4 trucks


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;2034738 said:


> 72,000? $16x40x36 weeks=$23040
> 
> 72000/23040=3.125 employees.
> 
> Does that include 10% unemployment? 3-10% comp? And your share of fed taxes?
> 
> That's crazy low no wonder your always working. Say you pay is equal and a 40% labor rate can I guess you have grossed about $468,000 so far this year?


That was gross payroll. My comp is much higher, as I went back to an estimated work comp, with last year's numbers. I wanted to be due a refund for once, rather than pay in $3,000.

And I wish I had the extra profit you think I do.

My labor is right at 20%.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2034750 said:


> That's nuts... Like we can all afford to label a truck before putting it to work...


I've been waiting for 3 weeks for my letters for my dump. Brought the new truck in the other day and they said Thursday / Friday of last week for the two trucks, still haven't heard.

Been waiting for the lien release for the dump for 2 months now.

Playing with fire here.......


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2034754 said:


> I've been waiting for 3 weeks for my letters for my dump. Brought the new truck in the other day and they said Thursday / Friday of last week for the two trucks, still haven't heard.
> 
> Been waiting for the lien release for the dump for 2 months now.
> 
> Playing with fire here.......


Wierd, i call my guy about a week before i needed it done and picked trick up from the dealer and went right over there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2034757 said:


> Wierd, i call my guy about a week before i needed it done and picked trick up from the dealer and went right over there.


Yeah, last week they said they were waiting for the gray vinyl.

I'll give them til Thursday this week, then look for someone else to do it.


----------



## qualitycut

My work comp is 1400 for 20k in payroll.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2034757 said:


> Wierd, i call my guy about a week before i needed it done and picked trick up from the dealer and went right over there.


My guy is usually a week, maybe a little less... but still, that truck is working Day 1


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2034759 said:


> Yeah, last week they said they were waiting for the gray vinyl.
> 
> I'll give them til Thursday this week, then look for someone else to do it.


My guy had to order mine in also. Is it a bigger shop? Place i use is just 1 guy. Doors dot# and tailgate was 140 ish


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2034753 said:


> That was gross payroll. My comp is much higher, as I went back to an estimated work comp, with last year's numbers. I wanted to be due a refund for once, rather than pay in $3,000.
> 
> And I wish I had the extra profit you think I do.
> 
> My labor is right at 20%.


I wish I could be at 20%...


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2034763 said:


> My guy had to order mine in also. Is it a bigger shop? Place i use is just 1 guy. Doors dot# and tailgate was 140 ish


You should have magnetic ones on hand for your sub(s)...:laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2034763 said:


> My guy had to order mine in also. Is it a bigger shop? Place i use is just 1 guy. Doors dot# and tailgate was 140 ish


Small shop, 2 people cutting, one guy (owner?) that does installs. 2 doors with company name / logo, phone number, DOT #, $75 / truck, 3 colors.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2034767 said:


> I wish I could be at 20%...


He mows 80 hours a week himself lol


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2034773 said:


> Small shop, 2 people cutting, one guy (owner?) that does installs. 2 doors with company name / logo, phone number, DOT #, $75 / truck, 3 colors.


That installed? Thats cheap.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2034775 said:


> He mows 80 hours a week himself lol


Today I didn't do any work (really).

Took the kid to school, ran to Uptown to look at the landscape job that got approval, ran to Hugo to look at another project, ran home and picked up my dad to get him out of the house, ran back to Uptown to meet a sub, ran back to WBL to buy the plow, ran to Blaine to Home Depot to get the Tool box, got home in time to run to Maplewood with the family for Olive Garden and pick up 4 bags of mulch for the planters I put the 4 trees in yesterday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2034776 said:


> That installed? Thats cheap.


Yeah, installed. That's why I haven't looked anywhere else yet.


----------



## snowman55

LwnmwrMan22;2034753 said:


> That was gross payroll. My comp is much higher, as I went back to an estimated work comp, with last year's numbers. I wanted to be due a refund for once, rather than pay in $3,000.
> 
> And I wish I had the extra profit you think I do.
> 
> My labor is right at 20%.


So gross of $360,000 funny was my 1 st guess. But changed it by 30% to include the extra payroll costs. And those " fat" landscape jobs. So in reality 72000 + 30% company liabilities for your guys labor and for yours, your kid, and your dads labor. And your running 45.8% labor.

If your turning down work you have room to raise your price. 5% price increase will increase your profits by 50%


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;2034780 said:


> So gross of $360,000 funny was my 1 st guess. But changed it by 30% to include the extra payroll costs. And those " fat" landscape jobs. So in reality 72000 + 30% company liabilities for your guys labor and for yours, your kid, and your dads labor. And your running 45.8% labor.
> 
> If your turning down work you have room to raise your price. 5% price increase will increase your profits by 50%


Well, since you know my company so well, my kid and my dad both get paychecks, so I'm not sure how adding in their labor again will do anyone any good.

Plus, it's nice you can break down numbers without knowing how they break down.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Turns out I know the guy who is missing from when I was real little


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2034599 said:


> Leaves are all going to drop at once. Anyone bagging yet?


Nope, my people want them mulch up


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;2034786 said:


> Nope, my people want them mulch up


That's the way to do it!


----------



## snowman55

LwnmwrMan22;2034784 said:


> Well, since you know my company so well, my kid and my dad both get paychecks, so I'm not sure how adding in their labor again will do anyone any good.
> 
> Plus, it's nice you can break down numbers without knowing how they break down.


Didn't mean nothing I just like #s and you opened the door sorry.

Point was don't forget your labor when you figure labor rates.

why would you pay kid and dad thru payroll?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;2034788 said:


> Didn't mean nothing I just like #s and you opened the door sorry.
> 
> Point was don't forget your labor when you figure labor rates.
> 
> why would you pay kid and dad thru payroll?


For the kid, so he learns what it's like to earn an actual paycheck.

Before he would just work. This year he was much more motivated when he knew there was an actual check coming. My dad, who knows, just because??

It's not like they get big checks, 10 hours / week here and there.

I suppose because if they didn't do the work, I would be paying someone else, so this way when my dad isn't able to do it anymore, the pay is already being taken out. That day will be sooner than later.

I get running numbers. But, it's impossible to do, since everyone here runs their business differently.

FWIW, I ran my payroll numbers from May 1, 2014 to Oct 5 2014 and then again from May 1 2015 to Oct 2015.

My gross over the period then was $220k, this year my gross over the same period is $255k. My payroll is within $1500, with it being $1500 less than last year. So, without completely breaking down the numbers, with less maintenance, giving my guys I kept $2 / hour raises, running 1 mowing crew instead of 2 trucks reducing the other expenses of me running a 3rd truck with a guy, there's more than a 5% price increase, just by cutting operating costs, yet increasing my guy's wages to $16 / hour.

Some of that labor expense is out of whack, considering I have one guy all summer averaging 53 hours / week. 13 hours / week at $24 / hour. But he's a decent guy. Started with me 4 years ago. Didn't have a license because of a DWI. He had a buddy pick him up every day. That buddy quit last year, so for the start of this year we would pick him up. He saved up, paid $7,000 in fines. Got his car back and running. Now he can drive himself to work. He just bought a house in North Branch after living in Wyoming in a 1 room apartment for the last 3 years. He's having a kid, getting married and tells me all the time he's super appreciative of having him work and getting back on his feet.

He's one that actually cares about my business. He's also the one that put the trimmer through the back window of the truck this summer.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2034791 said:


> For the kid, so he learns what it's like to earn an actual paycheck.
> 
> Before he would just work. This year he was much more motivated when he knew there was an actual check coming. My dad, who knows, just because??
> 
> It's not like they get big checks, 10 hours / week here and there.
> 
> I suppose because if they didn't do the work, I would be paying someone else, so this way when my dad isn't able to do it anymore, the pay is already being taken out. That day will be sooner than later.
> 
> I get running numbers. But, it's impossible to do, since everyone here runs their business differently.
> 
> FWIW, I ran my payroll numbers from May 1, 2014 to Oct 5 2014 and then again from May 1 2015 to Oct 2015.
> 
> My gross over the period then was $220k, this year my gross over the same period is $255k. My payroll is within $1500, with it being $1500 less than last year. So, without completely breaking down the numbers, with less maintenance, giving my guys I kept $2 / hour raises, running 1 mowing crew instead of 2 trucks reducing the other expenses of me running a 3rd truck with a guy, there's more than a 5% price increase, just by cutting operating costs, yet increasing my guy's wages to $16 / hour.
> 
> Some of that labor expense is out of whack, considering I have one guy all summer averaging 53 hours / week. 13 hours / week at $24 / hour. But he's a decent guy. Started with me 4 years ago. Didn't have a license because of a DWI. He had a buddy pick him up every day. That buddy quit last year, so for the start of this year we would pick him up. He saved up, paid $7,000 in fines. Got his car back and running. Now he can drive himself to work. He just bought a house in North Branch after living in Wyoming in a 1 room apartment for the last 3 years. He's having a kid, getting married and tells me all the time he's super appreciative of having him work and getting back on his feet.
> 
> He's one that actually cares about my business. He's also the one that put the trimmer through the back window of the truck this summer.


Get rid of people and make more money? I'm in! Thumbs Up

Weren't you still plowing May 1, 2014?


----------



## SnowGuy73

55° calm, clouds.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2034686 said:


> Do you guys pay guys during lunch or how do you handle that?


I pay on Monday morning, that way I don't get asked for a advance because they blew it all on beer and strippers over the weekend......


----------



## CityGuy

55° and cloudy


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;2034740 said:


> Let me know how that works for you. I got a written warning for not having name and DOT number on my truck. Keep in mind the truck was new and didn't even have plates on it yet.


they tried that when I first got my F350. I was pulling my enclosed to my brothers, got pulled over for a rolling stop. Asked ware my DOT sticker was on my truck and trailer was, told him they are both my personal not company (and they are) he checked, grumbled a little bit and sent me on my way....... AND that is why I don't logo or register any equipment in my company name.


----------



## CityGuy

Sven shows rain wednesday afternoon into thursday morning. Mainly overnight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Barlow shows 80° for Sunday. 

Yuck!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Marler and Brickman show mid 70s.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;2034728 said:


> http://www.brainerddispatch.com/new...ng-program-prepares-snowplow-operators-winter


Spot training has been going on for weeks.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2034742 said:


> That explains why I saw so many on my way up Friday


There is also an event tomorrow I'm St. Cloudy for city, county and state guys.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hmph.... I had a new guy start today. Talked to him for a bit, had him get on a mower. First thing he did was actually release the brake before he brought the mower handles in.

If you've hired enough guys, you know exactly why I was excited he actually knows what he's doing.


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2034799 said:


> I pay on Monday morning, that way I don't get asked for a advance because they blew it all on beer and strippers over the weekend......


Lol i meant pay them for lunch not do tou give them a check during lunch


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2034808 said:


> Barlow shows 80° for Sunday.
> 
> Yuck!


Wtf.........


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2034826 said:


> Hmph.... I had a new guy start today. Talked to him for a bit, had him get on a mower. First thing he did was actually release the brake before he brought the mower handles in.
> 
> If you've hired enough guys, you know exactly why I was excited he actually knows what he's doing.


Wait what??? You release the brakes before you have control of the propulsion devices?  

...and just to be sure, I have no idea of what you are talking about.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2034846 said:


> Wait what??? You release the brakes before you have control of the propulsion devices?
> 
> ...and just to be sure, I have no idea of what you are talking about.


And guys like you call and say "I've been mowing grass for years".


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2034847 said:


> And guys like you call and say "I've been mowing grass for years".


I still will try moving with the break on every once and a while. My mower doesn't need brake on though if i hop off.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2034847 said:


> And guys like you call and say "I've been mowing grass for years".


He has been with his self propelled push mower


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2034848 said:


> I still will try moving with the break on every once and a while. My mower doesn't need brake on though if i hop off.


We all do. Sent him out to a soccer field, let him get used to something that's open and can throw grass everywhere. He made 2 passes around and instantly started putting in diagonal stripes. Said he can't stand people that do Indy laps.

Maybe I stumbled into a winner???


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea;2034801 said:


> they tried that when I first got my F350. I was pulling my enclosed to my brothers, got pulled over for a rolling stop. Asked ware my DOT sticker was on my truck and trailer was, told him they are both my personal not company (and they are) he checked, grumbled a little bit and sent me on my way....... AND that is why I don't logo or register any equipment in my company name.


Yeah but you use it for business; so they can nail you


----------



## CityGuy

Feels good out.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2034851 said:


> We all do. Sent him out to a soccer field, let him get used to something that's open and can throw grass everywhere. He made 2 passes around and instantly started putting in diagonal stripes. Said he can't stand people that do Indy laps.
> 
> Maybe I stumbled into a winner???


Dang it! My no call/no show went to work for you???


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2034851 said:


> We all do. Sent him out to a soccer field, let him get used to something that's open and can throw grass everywhere. He made 2 passes around and instantly started putting in diagonal stripes. Said he can't stand people that do Indy laps.
> 
> Maybe I stumbled into a winner???


How old is he?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2034856 said:


> Dang it! My no call/no show went to work for you???


Was his name Chris??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;2034858 said:


> How old is he?


25ish. 7-8 years experience. First impressions easily worth $15/hour. Class A with health card too.


----------



## skorum03

Nice, Hopefully he hangs around....


----------



## CityGuy

60° mostly cloudy


----------



## CityGuy

Hope these truckers delivering panels are paid by the hour and not the load. They are stacked up. Crane can't unload and set fast enough.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2034847 said:


> And guys like you call and say "I've been mowing grass for years".


Well duh...I have been. Just not on a zero turn. Thumbs Up


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;2034873 said:


> Well duh...I have been. Just not on a zero turn. Thumbs Up


Maybe you'd like to buy one to practice on! :waving:


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2034863 said:


> Was his name Chris??


Hard to show up when your on vacation all the time


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;2034808 said:


> Barlow shows 80° for Sunday.
> 
> Yuck!


Summer is never going to end!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2034875 said:


> Hard to show up when your on vacation all the time


I lol'd.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Talking to djaugsch....sounds like my guy has a track record of being a bust in about 263 hours.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;2034883 said:


> Talking to djaugsch....sounds like my guy has a track record of being a bust in about 263 hours.


Or way less


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2034883 said:


> Talking to djaugsch....sounds like my guy has a track record of being a bust in about 263 hours.


Is that a typo and should say 26 hours?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2034863 said:


> Was his name Chris??


Nope, Tyler... Hang on to that guy... Those Chris's are winners... Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2034875 said:


> Hard to show up when your on vacation all the time


Unless they're taking a Rosen of course... Hahahaha


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;2034886 said:


> Or way less


I just need home for 8 days.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2034864 said:


> 25ish. 7-8 years experience. First impressions easily worth $15/hour. Class A with health card too.


KEEP HIM happy!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2034902 said:


> KEEP HIM happy!!!


Gonna try. References say not much I can do. Gonna be up to him.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2034905 said:


> Gonna try. References say not much I can do. Gonna be up to him.


Do you check refrences after you hire them and they start working?


----------



## snowman55

how many pieces do you count? He says that is half of their equipment. Wow just Wow


----------



## Bill1090

Looks like free NHL Center Ice tomorrow thru the 27th on Directv.


----------



## Polarismalibu

snowman55;2034907 said:


> how many pieces do you count? He says that is half of their equipment. Wow just Wow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can only imagine the headache it must be to manage all those operators
> 
> Pretty sure he's a member on here


----------



## snowman55

yes he is not sure if he's an ops manager or what. 1olddog


----------



## ryde307

snowman55;2034907 said:


> how many pieces do you count? He says that is half of their equipment. Wow just Wow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen their other videos. I also have heard that because they buy so much equipment from Cat they resell withing a year or two for similar price to what they pay for it. So basically free equipment.


----------



## qualitycut

snowman55;2034907 said:


> how many pieces do you count? He says that is half of their equipment. Wow just Wow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure i drove by thier shop going to my cousins. Looked like a damn runway with yellow as far as you could see.


----------



## Camden

snowman55;2034907 said:


> how many pieces do you count? He says that is half of their equipment. Wow just Wow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a world I will never know. How many millions in just wheel loaders? Stunning...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=stMjHOieRUw[/url]


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Imagine the PITA every day


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2034918 said:


> That's a world I will never know. How many millions in just wheel loaders? Stunning...


I wouldn't ever want to know what that's like


----------



## snowman55

jimslawnsnow;2034921 said:


> Imagine the PITA every day


an organization like that has layers and layers of management. like very low pita factor.


----------



## ryde307

snowman55;2034923 said:


> an organization like that has layers and layers of management. like very low pita factor.


I would bet the day to day there is far less stressful than what it's like for most of us. When you are that size you have your job and you do it. You wear one or 2 hats not 10-20. You have systems in place so that everything has a process.


----------



## Doughboy12

snowman55;2034907 said:


> how many pieces do you count? He says that is half of their equipment. Wow just Wow


IFIFY


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2034918 said:


> That's a world I will never know. How many millions in just wheel loaders? Stunning...


Looked like between 50-60....


----------



## ryde307

Looks like around 250 pieces of equipment. In 2014 they did 17.2 million. or $68,800 per piece. Obviously not counting subs or anything but you get an idea.


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;2034874 said:


> Maybe you'd like to buy one to practice on! :waving:


I don't really care for them...I have a JD X500


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2034917 said:


> Pretty sure i drove by thier shop going to my cousins. Looked like a damn runway with yellow as far as you could see.


It looks like he is driving through a CAT dealer parking lot


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2034928 said:


> Looks like around 250 pieces of equipment. In 2014 they did 17.2 million. or $68,800 per piece. Obviously not counting subs or anything but you get an idea.


Geez. .............


----------



## snowman55

I was in Chicago this summer and it is insane how much pavement there is. Wonder if there is a number for snow revenues for entire Chicago area. What % of work is 17.2 mill?


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2034930 said:


> It looks like he is driving through a CAT dealer parking lot


Or 4......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I wonder how much of that is used on the Tollways. Think about it, it isn't much different than driving past all of Shafer's trucks lined up.


----------



## Green Grass

snowman55;2034932 said:


> I was in Chicago this summer and it is insane how much pavement there is. Wonder if there is a number for snow revenues for entire Chicago area. What % of work is 17.2 mill?


Sad part is I bet it is only like 20% of the work


----------



## snowman55

LwnmwrMan22;2034935 said:


> I wonder how much of that is used on the Tollways. Think about it, it isn't much different than driving past all of Shafer's trucks lined up.


pretty sure they mainly do retail lots. they only use the sectional pusher (surely they are their own largest client) and your not doing tollways with pushers.


----------



## snowman55

Green Grass;2034936 said:


> Sad part is I bet it is only like 20% of the work


I doubt its even that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;2034937 said:


> pretty sure they mainly do retail lots. they only use the sectional pusher (surely they are their own largest client) and your not doing tollways with pushers.


With the loaders, sure. I was looking at the trucks with the salters on them.

BTW, $17M cannot be the right number. Or was that for 2014-2015 and not 2013-2014??


----------



## qualitycut

Hes a smart guy, drives a ford.


----------



## snowman55

And then this company. Chicago market is crazy huge.
http://www.snowsystems.com/commercial-snow-removal-equipment-gallery/


----------



## Camden

snowman55;2034932 said:


> I was in Chicago this summer and it is insane how much pavement there is. Wonder if there is a number for snow revenues for entire Chicago area. What % of work is 17.2 mill?


These guys are the biggest snow contractors in Chicago ---> http://www.tovarsnow.com/

They have warehouses around the city full of equipment and salt. They fire the bottom 2 salesman every year. I guess it's an intense environment to work in but they bring in the money....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You guys that think UltraMount are better than Boss are insanely wrong. Just saying.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

There's a Boss dealer in WbL who'll do installs for $350, FWIW.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2034945 said:


> You guys that think UltraMount are better than Boss are insanely wrong. Just saying.


For the guys that worry (right, wrong, or indifferent) about ground clearance....they are...just sayin' :waving:
Ford vs Chevy thing


----------



## IDST

If anyone is interested. 80 west minnehaha parkway. Can be last on your list. Vacant house on market guy just needs plowed and walks. Too far east for me


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2034941 said:


> Hes a smart guy, drives a ford.


And a western


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;2034918 said:


> That's a world I will never know. How many millions in just wheel loaders? Stunning...


What is their summer work?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2034930 said:


> It looks like he is driving through a CAT dealer parking lot


This......


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2034945 said:


> You guys that think UltraMount are better than Boss are insanely wrong. Just saying.


Why is that? ....


----------



## Camden

CityGuy;2034956 said:


> What is their summer work?


They spend their summers getting ready for winter.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2034959 said:


> Why is that? ....


Photographic proof to arrive within the hour.


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2034924 said:


> I would bet the day to day there is far less stressful than what it's like for most of us. When you are that size you have your job and you do it. You wear one or 2 hats not 10-20. You have systems in place so that everything has a process.


This......


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2034967 said:


> Photographic proof to arrive within the hour.


So you broke something on it without using it?


----------



## ryde307

Camden;2034943 said:


> These guys are the biggest snow contractors in Chicago ---> http://www.tovarsnow.com/
> 
> They have warehouses around the city full of equipment and salt. They fire the bottom 2 salesman every year. I guess it's an intense environment to work in but they bring in the money....


That equipment list is insane. 
Lots of snow to remove in Chicago based on these companies. Together I bet they are still less than 20% of the work. Even around here if you drive around and just look at parking lots the amount of work is crazy.


----------



## ryde307

Of the top 100 snow contractors reported in Snow magazine there are 12 based in and around Chicago. They represent 887 Million in work. This does not include Tovar, Snow Systems, or the numerous other large companies not reporting.
I would say there is alot of snow work in and around the Chicago area.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2034974 said:


> Of the top 100 snow contractors reported in Snow magazine there are 12 based in and around Chicago. They represent 887 Million in work. This does not include Tovar, Snow Systems, or the numerous other large companies not reporting.
> I would say there is alot of snow work in and around the Chicago area.


Wonder if the employees get Hazzard pay


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2034976 said:


> Wonder if the employees get Hazzard pay


It's not that bad in the winter. It's around the 4th of July that's real bad


----------



## ryde307

Camden what ever happened with the cell towers? I was thinking about the size of that contract earlier today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Screw it. I've been trying to make a big long post with pictures, but I keep hitting the wrong button to post another picture and delete the whole post.

I'll never buy a Western.


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;2034963 said:


> They spend their summers getting ready for winter.


I see.......


----------



## Camden

ryde307;2034982 said:


> Camden what ever happened with the cell towers? I was thinking about the size of that contract earlier today.


I am submitting the bid right now. I'm hoping to get all of ND, MN and IA. That will be on top of all the ones I have now.

This isn't easy to figure out so I hope I'm competitive.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

So the power on the 550 cut out a few times and the dump wouldn't work. Long story short, they used these junk sticky things to hold up the wire harness from the battery over the engine and down an empty area under the truck/cab area. It fell before I left crysteel and didn't realize it. Its melted against the exaust manifold. Now I have to drive all the way back or pay someone to fix it


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2034835 said:


> Lol i meant pay them for lunch not do tou give them a check during lunch


I got that later....lol I subtract 1/2 hour per day. I am sure they take longer, but they earn it I figure, my boys bust their a$$es off


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;2034852 said:


> Yeah but you use it for business; so they can nail you


Not yet anyways. CVI is a lot more laxed down here compared to the cities. they are more interested in big rigs.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2034983 said:


> Screw it. I've been trying to make a big long post with pictures, but I keep hitting the wrong button to post another picture and delete the whole post.
> 
> I'll never buy a Western.


Doh k.....


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2034998 said:


> So the power on the 550 cut out a few times and the dump wouldn't work. Long story short, they used these junk sticky things to hold up the wire harness from the battery over the engine and down an empty area under the truck/cab area. It fell before I left crysteel and didn't realize it. Its melted against the exaust manifold. Now I have to drive all the way back or pay someone to fix it


Tell them to send someone or par to get it fixed.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2035003 said:


> Doh k.....


Operator error....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I assume this is from the Plow flopping around on the chain, bouncing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

When I drop the Boss, all that needs to be done is put the Plow in a V, and you unhook and back away. Don't need to rotate pads, make sure they lock in. Same thing hooking up, I don't need to worry about those pads frozen in place or not able to rotate.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hit a heave in the road, the Plow doesn't float up in the air and slam down on the front end.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I've never lost a parking lot because my "Plow doesn't stack high enough".

I HAVE been paid more to move piles with the tractor.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;2035009 said:


> I assume this is from the Plow flopping around on the chain, bouncing.


Mine had the same issue. It's a pretty common thing I believe. The fan boys say western fixed the issue but a 2013 plow should have the new plates etc supposedly to stop it from happening. Looks like it didn't stop it though.


----------



## qualitycut

New style


----------



## qualitycut

Old style both wideouts.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2035007 said:


>


Yeah I welded mine and added extra support. They claim that happens from those bolts being over torqued.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2035013 said:


> I've never lost a parking lot because my "Plow doesn't stack high enough".
> 
> I HAVE been paid more to move piles with the tractor.


I love using that logic against Boss/direct lift plow owners/fan boys. Lots of small businesses don't have extra cash to spend stacking snow after they've already paid to have it plowed and I make them aware that I use nothing but chain lifted plows which allow for superior stacking. No extra charges from me to do what should've been done in the first place.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2035022 said:


> I love using that logic against Boss/direct lift plow owners/fan boys. Lots of small businesses don't have extra cash to spend stacking snow after they've already paid to have it plowed and I make them aware that I use nothing but chain lifted plows which allow for superior stacking. No extra charges from me to do what should've been done in the first place.


Yeah, nice line of cafe.

You get 90" on a tight bank parking lot and you have to stack no matter what.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2035023 said:


> Yeah, nice line of cafe.
> 
> You get 90" on a tight bank parking lot and you have to stack no matter what.


You mad bro?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2035023 said:


> Yeah, nice line of cafe.
> 
> You get 90" on a tight bank parking lot and you have to stack no matter what.


^^^^ I'm with Jeremy on this one.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2035024 said:


> You mad bro?


No........


----------



## qualitycut

My blizzard has lasted longer than my boss did. That's all I got.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2035030 said:


> No........


Hugs...........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2035033 said:


> hugs...........


<3..........


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2035031 said:


> My blizzard has lasted longer than my boss did. That's all I got.


I have a couple westerns that are almost 15 years old now that I think about it. A couple of our blizzards are around the ten year mark.


----------



## TKLAWN

V plows were cool in 2002. Just sayin'


----------



## qualitycut

chicken/barbacoa burritto from chipotle, I cant believe i never thought of this combo before


----------



## unit28

Green Grass;2035021 said:


> Yeah I welded mine and added extra support. They claim that happens from those bolts being over torqued.


From the manufacturer side
that was a pos gauge steel from the git-go
looks less than .125

It's meant to break so yer truck dont


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2035045 said:


> chicken/barbacoa burritto from chipotle, I cant believe i never thought of this combo before


Headed there as soon as I drop this Western off at the buyer's house.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2035023 said:


> Yeah, nice line of cafe.
> 
> You get 90" on a tight bank parking lot and you have to stack no matter what.


Hey, just because you disagree doesn't mean it's not true. I'm trying to point out that your inferior tools are costing you jobs. If that doesn't bother you then so be it.



qualitycut;2035024 said:


> You mad bro?


He is.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You guys that were interested in that Uptown lot. 1" trigger with open up drive lanes at 4". Cars will be moved at property request. Sidewalks included in price. Salt extra. Stacking / hauling extra.

I need a price by this weekend, they are making their decision on Monday.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2035071 said:


> You guys that were interested in that Uptown lot. 1" trigger with open up drive lanes at 4". Cars will be moved at property request. Sidewalks included in price. Salt extra. Stacking / hauling extra.
> 
> I need a price by this weekend, they are making their decision on Monday.


10,000 a month.......


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2035073 said:


> 10,000 a month.......


I'll do it for $9893.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That corn salsa though....


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;2035039 said:


> V plows were cool in 2002. Just sayin'


This.........


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;2035068 said:


> Hey, just because you disagree doesn't mean it's not true. I'm trying to point out that your inferior tools are costing you jobs. If that doesn't bother you then so be it.


Roy are you being serious? I have chain lift plows and blizzards which are not. The difference is barely noticeable as far as stacking. Sure you can get the Westerns we have up there a bit more but hardly something I'm going to use as a selling point. Not to mention we quit ramming plows up the side of a mountain years ago and breakdowns have been minimized. Do the customers you use this with have any clue what you are talking about? And if they think you have the super special stacking plow do they ever question what happened when even that didn't leave enough room during a monster winter? I can see people saying "but you said we would have more room".......


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2035087 said:


> That corn salsa though....


It is hit or miss. In Eden prairie it is always frozen. I quit going to that one.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2035091 said:


> It is hit or miss. In Eden prairie it is always frozen. I quit going to that one.


Ewwww... I like the cool temp of it, but frozen would be gross.

County Road EE/35E is the best one in my area. Never fails, ask for lots rice, they load it up, then put double meat on.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2034998 said:


> So the power on the 550 cut out a few times and the dump wouldn't work. Long story short, they used these junk sticky things to hold up the wire harness from the battery over the engine and down an empty area under the truck/cab area. It fell before I left crysteel and didn't realize it. Its melted against the exaust manifold. Now I have to drive all the way back or pay someone to fix it


That is lame... make Crysteel pick that thing up


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;2035094 said:


> That is lame... make Crysteel pick that thing up


This........


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2035007 said:


>


that is a western flaw, all of mine when I buy them I reinforce the light bar.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2035022 said:


> I love using that logic against Boss/direct lift plow owners/fan boys. Lots of small businesses don't have extra cash to spend stacking snow after they've already paid to have it plowed and I make them aware that I use nothing but chain lifted plows which allow for superior stacking. No extra charges from me to do what should've been done in the first place.


I was waiting for that... There are a lot of alternative thoughts to those points... I'll leave it at that...


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2035090 said:


> Roy are you being serious? I have chain lift plows and blizzards which are not. The difference is barely noticeable as far as stacking. Sure you can get the Westerns we have up there a bit more but hardly something I'm going to use as a selling point. Not to mention we quit ramming plows up the side of a mountain years ago and breakdowns have been minimized. Do the customers you use this with have any clue what you are talking about? And if they think you have the super special stacking plow do they ever question what happened when even that didn't leave enough room during a monster winter? I can see people saying "but you said we would have more room".......


I think I remember a post by 1olddogtwo (whom we were all in awe of earlier) or some other BTO saying that we get paid to push it to the curb... Everything else is extra and not worth wrecking the equipment trying to stack mountains...


----------



## Drakeslayer

cbservicesllc;2035106 said:


> I think I remember a post by 1olddogtwo (whom we were all in awe of earlier) or some other BTO saying that we get paid to push it to the curb... Everything else is extra and not worth wrecking the equipment trying to stack mountains...


Is BTO in the new SIMA glossary?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2035109 said:


> Is BTO in the new SIMA glossary?


Hahaha, nice one! Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2035110 said:


> Hahaha, nice one! Thumbs Up


I had to guess at this one. Big Time Operator I'm assuming????


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;2035100 said:


> that is a western flaw, all of mine when I buy them I reinforce the light bar.....


They don't make that style anymore. Haven't seen any problems on the new style. Everything has its issues part of the business


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2035115 said:


> I had to guess at this one. Big Time Operator I'm assuming????


Yes sir :salute:


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;2035116 said:


> They don't make that style anymore. Haven't seen any problems on the new style. Everything has its issues part of the business


The new tube style is nice.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2035087 said:


> That corn salsa though....


Its ok, i like a lot of hot on my burrito and then i get a side of quac, sour cream and the medium for the chips.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like the last little warm up this weekend.

Highs in the 50's next week.

Bagging leaves in about 2 weeks.


----------



## CityGuy

38° and clear


----------



## CityGuy

Heading up to St. Cloud today for the plow expo. See all the new toys.


----------



## SnowGuy73

44° calm clear.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light dew...


----------



## CityGuy

Snowguy are you guys part of the fire PERA down there?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2035137 said:


> Looks like the last little warm up this weekend.
> 
> Highs in the 50's next week.
> 
> Bagging leaves in about 2 weeks.


Your going to start in 2 weeks? What you going to do next week?


----------



## albhb3

Ao . here i sit waiting t o get into solid waste in cedar rapids dont open till 7 am gotta be north of 100k oops damn near put on 2000 miles since 11am monday


----------



## SnowGuy73

Gasoline up to $2.59.


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;2035164 said:


> Gasoline up to $2.59.


Great gas is 2.18 here2.36 diesel


----------



## albhb3

Not 100k just 91040 minus 60 gal. Of fuel


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2035164 said:


> Gasoline up to $2.59.


Diesel was 15 cents cheaper yesterday.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2035164 said:


> Gasoline up to $2.59.


I wonder what the reason is now?


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2035169 said:


> I wonder what the reason is now?


Probably changing over to winter blends.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2035170 said:


> Probably changing over to winter blends.


Funny, most of the stations down here didn't get any winter blend until mid December last year, but hiked the price anyway


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2035158 said:


> Your going to start in 2 weeks? What you going to do next week?


Probably one last mow on everything. We are skipping different areas this week.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2035175 said:



> Probably one last mow on everything. We are skipping different areas this week.


Yea we hardly have to trim this week.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2035182 said:


> Yea we hardly have to trim this week.


Gonna mow the schools at 2.75" this weekend, trim everything short.

Same next week on the rest of the stuff.

2 weeks of cleanups. Then see what's left. The end is near.


----------



## ryde307

cbservicesllc;2035106 said:


> I think I remember a post by 1olddogtwo (whom we were all in awe of earlier) or some other BTO saying that we get paid to push it to the curb... Everything else is extra and not worth wrecking the equipment trying to stack mountains...


This is how we work. We do not stack snow with trucks and alot of times we don't push over curbs. To much stuff to break.



LwnmwrMan22;2035137 said:


> Looks like the last little warm up this weekend.
> 
> Highs in the 50's next week.
> 
> Bagging leaves in about 2 weeks.


Good. It figures I get hooked on duck hunting and there are no ducks around. Hope the cold pushes them south. If anyone is ever looking to bring someone along I am always looking. I can't offer a ton but willing to drive by lunch whatever.



qualitycut;2035182 said:


> Yea we hardly have to trim this week.


It's about time. All the seasonals never had a slow period. Hope to mow the per time stuff a few more weeks. I do think it will turn cold and all the leaves will come at once though.


----------



## ryde307

Because my Caterpillar stock is down 22% and we just purchased a few skids do you think I can get them to refund the loss on my stock?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Grass is still growing....


----------



## qualitycut

Kinda want to skip a week on the lawns all together.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2035208 said:


> Grass is still growing....


Hardly though........ problem i was having some places are so dry your clippings are yellow brown and looks like cafe. To wet to dry can't win.


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;2035211 said:


> Kinda want to skip a week on the lawns all together.


Are all your new accounts seasonal or per time?


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2035202 said:


> This is how we work. We do not stack snow with trucks and alot of times we don't push over curbs. To much stuff to break.
> 
> Good. It figures I get hooked on duck hunting and there are no ducks around. Hope the cold pushes them south. If anyone is ever looking to bring someone along I am always looking. I can't offer a ton but willing to drive by lunch whatever.
> 
> It's about time. All the seasonals never had a slow period. Hope to mow the per time stuff a few more weeks. I do think it will turn cold and all the leaves will come at once though.


Thats my problem, i would like to skip 1 week of mowing since all the accounts i bought are monthly and i have to do clean ups for no extra but most are small lawns and would just be nice to skip a week or so.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2035216 said:


> Thats my problem, i would like to skip 1 week of mowing since all the accounts i bought are monthly and i have to do clean ups for no extra but most are small lawns and would just be nice to skip a week or so.


Not that I know what I'm doing but the accounts just changed hands. First thing all the new customers will see is you shipping a week on a monthly. If it were me I'd mow weather or not it needed it but that's just me


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2035213 said:


> Hardly though........ problem i was having some places are so dry your clippings are yellow brown and looks like cafe. To wet to dry can't win.


I'm still cutting all of 2" off here.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2035220 said:


> Not that I know what I'm doing but the accounts just changed hands. First thing all the new customers will see is you shipping a week on a monthly. If it were me I'd mow weather or not it needed it but that's just me


People are used to not being mowed every week in October. I have never had a monthly customer asked why we skipped a week, even in the summer. The guys had 2 people come out yesterday and tell them to skip it this week. People are goofy about cutting the grass when it doesnt need it. Dont ask me why


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2035223 said:


> People are used to not being mowed every week in October. I have never had a monthly customer asked why we skipped a week, even in the summer. The guys had 2 people come out yesterday and tell them to skip it this week. People are goofy about cutting the grass when it doesnt need it. Dont ask me why


I guess. Like I was saying I don't have any experience in that area. My first thought was I'm paying for a service I would want the service or something for my money.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2035222 said:


> I'm still cutting all of 2" off here.


Mostly the same here.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2035222 said:


> I'm still cutting all of 2" off here.


Better than 5 pluss it was. I guess just looka less


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2035211 said:


> Kinda want to skip a week on the lawns all together.


Your new customers will really like that


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2035220 said:


> Not that I know what I'm doing but the accounts just changed hands. First thing all the new customers will see is you shipping a week on a monthly. If it were me I'd mow weather or not it needed it but that's just me


This guy said it better than I did... Impressions matter when you're going to be asking them to re-sign with you. I would still get out to everyone once a week and at least let them know you were there. Mow it if it's borderline.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2035231 said:


> This guy said it better than I did... Impressions matter when you're going to be asking them to re sign with you. I would still get out to every one once a week and at least let them know you were there.


I agree. If a new owner skipped my place right after they started without saying anything yet getting paid monthly I would be pissed.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2035226 said:


> I guess. Like I was saying I don't have any experience in that area. My first thought was I'm paying for a service I would want the service or something for my money.


Just like monthly snow contracts


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2035232 said:


> I agree. If a new owner skipped my place right after they started without saying anything yet getting paid monthly I would be pissed.


You do know its based of x anount if cuts figure April 15 through October 15, his contracts state based of 24 cuts. Are all his sbow accounts goung ri be mad and fire me of it doesn't snow? Once we start bagging we are not going to be able to get everyone in the weeks time anyway


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Not even 5 minutes into this landscape renovation in Uptown and we have a resident yelling at us that we are ruining the landscaping. We seriously yanked on a vine on a railing that has to come down 3 times.

She wanted to know who authorized the work. Once she FINALLY listened to me and found out it was indeed the building that authorized it, then she wanted to know if we knew what kind of vine it is. I said I didn't care, that it needs to come down.

She was all upset because it's hope "you know, to make beer, and it's valuable".

I told her Anheuser Busch isn't here to buy it and we have work to complete.

I then immediately sent an email to the property manager and continued pulling vines down.

Seriously, not even 3 pulls on the vine, not even 5 minutes on the job site.


----------



## qualitycut

I get what you guys are saying but cb will you make it to every account every week once you start clean ups?


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2035235 said:


> You do know its based of x anount if cuts figure April 15 through October 15, his contracts state based of 24 cuts. Are all his sbow accounts goung ri be mad and fire me of it doesn't snow? Once we start bagging we are not going to be able to get everyone in the weeks time anyway


I get that. I'm just saying what some will end up thinking because people don't think rationally ever anymore

I would want to skip them too


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2035237 said:


> Not even 5 minutes into this landscape renovation in Uptown and we have a resident yelling at us that we are ruining the landscaping. We seriously yanked on a vine on a railing that has to come down 3 times.
> 
> She wanted to know who authorized the work. Once she FINALLY listened to me and found out it was indeed the building that authorized it, then she wanted to know if we knew what kind of vine it is. I said I didn't care, that it needs to come down.
> 
> She was all upset because it's hope "you know, to make beer, and it's valuable".
> 
> I told her Anheuser Busch isn't here to buy it and we have work to complete.
> 
> I then immediately sent an email to the property manager and continued pulling vines down.
> 
> Seriously, not even 3 pulls on the vine, not even 5 minutes on the job site.


Is that the site I went to?


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2035237 said:


> Seriously, not even 3 pulls on the vine, not even 5 minutes on the job site.


Pulling on the vine... I would have called the cops on you...:laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2035237 said:


> Not even 5 minutes into this landscape renovation in Uptown and we have a resident yelling at us that we are ruining the landscaping. We seriously yanked on a vine on a railing that has to come down 3 times.
> 
> She wanted to know who authorized the work. Once she FINALLY listened to me and found out it was indeed the building that authorized it, then she wanted to know if we knew what kind of vine it is. I said I didn't care, that it needs to come down.
> 
> She was all upset because it's hope "you know, to make beer, and it's valuable".
> 
> I told her Anheuser Busch isn't here to buy it and we have work to complete.
> 
> I then immediately sent an email to the property manager and continued pulling vines down.
> 
> Seriously, not even 3 pulls on the vine, not even 5 minutes on the job site.


Lol have fun...... sure it wont be the last. People up there are nuts


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2035238 said:


> I get what you guys are saying but cb will you make it to every account every week once you start clean ups?


You weren't talking about skipping them because of clean-ups...
And I would let them know you will be doing clean-ups and that you may be "late" getting to them in the coming weeks. 
Conversations and information UP FRONT is your friend. Thumbs Up
I don't think you bought his clients with the intent to loose some...


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2035245 said:


> Lol have fun...... sure it wont be the last. People up there are nuts


This...........................


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2035237 said:


> Not even 5 minutes into this landscape renovation in Uptown and we have a resident yelling at us that we are ruining the landscaping. We seriously yanked on a vine on a railing that has to come down 3 times.
> 
> She wanted to know who authorized the work. Once she FINALLY listened to me and found out it was indeed the building that authorized it, then she wanted to know if we knew what kind of vine it is. I said I didn't care, that it needs to come down.
> 
> She was all upset because it's hope "you know, to make beer, and it's valuable".
> 
> I told her Anheuser Busch isn't here to buy it and we have work to complete.
> 
> I then immediately sent an email to the property manager and continued pulling vines down.
> 
> Seriously, not even 3 pulls on the vine, not even 5 minutes on the job site.


What a GD joke... Your responses are hilarious


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2035229 said:


> Better than 5 pluss it was. I guess just looka less


I agree with that but I am in no way close to being able to skip lawns yet.

I don't have to worry about customer retention for 2016.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2035237 said:


> Not even 5 minutes into this landscape renovation in Uptown and we have a resident yelling at us that we are ruining the landscaping. We seriously yanked on a vine on a railing that has to come down 3 times.
> 
> She wanted to know who authorized the work. Once she FINALLY listened to me and found out it was indeed the building that authorized it, then she wanted to know if we knew what kind of vine it is. I said I didn't care, that it needs to come down.
> 
> She was all upset because it's hope "you know, to make beer, and it's valuable".
> 
> I told her Anheuser Busch isn't here to buy it and we have work to complete.
> 
> I then immediately sent an email to the property manager and continued pulling vines down.
> 
> Seriously, not even 3 pulls on the vine, not even 5 minutes on the job site.


Have fun. Sounds like a headache. Just pretend you don't speak English.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2035247 said:


> You weren't talking about skipping them because of clean-ups...
> And I would let them know you will be doing clean-ups and that you may be "late" getting to them in the coming weeks.
> Conversations and information UP FRONT is your friend. Thumbs Up
> I don't think you bought his clients with the intent to loose some...


About 15 properties are gis brothers and friends rentals, those wint be getting cut everyweek unless they need it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2035256 said:


> I don't have to worry about customer retention for 2016.


Ohhhhhh Good for you!


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;2035256 said:


> I don't have to worry about customer retention for 2016.


Lucky!.....


----------



## ryde307

Camden what is the guy that sells plows and spreaders from out East? He is on here alot.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2035265 said:


> Camden what is the guy that sells plows and spreaders from out East? He is on here alot.


Jim @ esi. Equipment Specialties Inc.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Left new guy onsite with a list of duties while I go dump brush. We will see how this goes.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

FWIW, I'm with quality, skip them.

However, if they get skipped now, then you don't get to them next week, that puts it at 3 weeks.

What did your buddy do last fall??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Here it is... End date for 2015....


----------



## Camden

ryde307;2035265 said:


> Camden what is the guy that sells plows and spreaders from out East? He is on here alot.


I think you're referring to Jim from ESI Truck in Manassas, VA. Great guy to deal with.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2035282 said:


> Here it is... End date for 2015....


I'm waiting.....


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2035266 said:


> Jim @ esi. Equipment Specialties Inc.


Thanks



LwnmwrMan22;2035271 said:


> FWIW, I'm with quality, skip them.
> 
> However, if they get skipped now, then you don't get to them next week, that puts it at 3 weeks.
> 
> What did your buddy do last fall??


I am with the others. I would do them. It looks good. I understand the # of services and it not totally being needed but being it just switched you have to think long term. If you lose 2 accounts @ 25 mowings per season thats 50 lost mowings. Will you save that by skipping 1 week? Once the grass slows more and leaves are down I understand mowing on 10 day or 2 week schedules and I think most people do. The grass is still growing enough though that I would wonder where you were if you didn't come this week.


----------



## NorthernProServ

ryde307;2035287 said:


> Thanks
> 
> I am with the others. I would do them. It looks good. I understand the # of services and it not totally being needed but being it just switched you have to think long term. If you lose 2 accounts @ 25 mowings per season thats 50 lost mowings. Will you save that by skipping 1 week? Once the grass slows more and leaves are down I understand mowing on 10 day or 2 week schedules and I think most people do. The grass is still growing enough though that I would wonder where you were if you didn't come this week.


Agreed. .....


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2035282 said:


> Here it is... End date for 2015....


Lmao 75% they can't get tomorrow right


----------



## Ranger620

Just saw the elusive SSS on 55 towing a paver machine


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2035292 said:


> Lmao 75% they can't get tomorrow right


Speaking of which, it is supposed to rain tomorrow.

Per NWS


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2035287 said:


> Thanks
> 
> I am with the others. I would do them. It looks good. I understand the # of services and it not totally being needed but being it just switched you have to think long term. If you lose 2 accounts @ 25 mowings per season thats 50 lost mowings. Will you save that by skipping 1 week? Once the grass slows more and leaves are down I understand mowing on 10 day or 2 week schedules and I think most people do. The grass is still growing enough though that I would wonder where you were if you didn't come this week.


Im not planning on it this week but next or following


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;2035295 said:


> Just saw the elusive SSS on 55 towing a paver machine


Yep that was me. Its funny because you guys always see what I'm driving. We were out in buffalo.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2035282 said:


> Here it is... End date for 2015....


But it's 20 degrees colder up there!


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2035306 said:


> But it's 20 degrees colder up there!


At least. .....


----------



## snowman55

Just finished sale tax audit. fun. I owe an extra 5g's for last 3 years. Cost me that in office labor and my time. 

Half is because my vendors charged me wrong.

I said to him "I am supposed to know and check the entire sales tax code for every industry and correct my vendors?"
His reply "yes we expect that, but we know you can't, which is why I am here."

Real kicker was because it is my second audit and they found errors. They will assess me a $500 negligence fee. I had a 0.2% error rate I find that extremely low, show me anything that is done better than a 0.2% error rate, and that constitutes negligence?

Rant over, Audit over, cost of doing business in MN, move on.


----------



## qualitycut

snowman55;2035309 said:


> Just finished sale tax audit. fun. I owe an extra 5g's for last 3 years. Cost me that in office labor and my time.
> 
> Half is because my vendors charged me wrong.
> 
> I said to him "I am supposed to know and check the entire sales tax code for every industry and correct my vendors?"
> His reply "yes we expect that, but we know you can't, which is why I am here."
> 
> Real kicker was because it is my second audit and they found errors. They will assess me a $500 negligence fee. I had a 0.2% error rate I find that extremely low, show me anything that is done better than a 0.2% error rate, and that constitutes negligence?
> 
> Rant over, Audit over, cost of doing business in MN, move on.


Are you buying from vendors out of state or something?


----------



## djagusch

Show up to do a blow out. Customer says by the way zone 8 and 12 are not working. The valve boxes burried, full of sand after locating. Manually turn them on and get the water out. Customer says can you fix the issue so spring it works. Just told him that's what spring start ups are for.

Second year in the row with zones not working. Customer tries to fix stuff and saves the crap shoots till blow out time. Not calling him nextra year if he turns down a spring start up.

Fn people!


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;2035305 said:


> Yep that was me. Its funny because you guys always see what I'm driving. We were out in buffalo.


And I wasn't there today.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;2035305 said:


> Yep that was me. Its funny because you guys always see what I'm driving. We were out in buffalo.


So close to my house. You could have dumped your millings or used up your extra mix at my house lol
You were checking out the dump truck behind you as I waived


----------



## Doughboy12

snowman55;2035309 said:


> Just finished sale tax audit. fun. I owe an extra 5g's for last 3 years. Cost me that in office labor and my time.
> 
> Half is because my vendors charged me wrong.
> 
> I said to him "I am supposed to know and check the entire sales tax code for every industry and correct my vendors?"
> His reply "yes we expect that, but we know you can't, which is why I am here."
> 
> Real kicker was because it is my second audit and they found errors. They will assess me a $500 negligence fee. I had a 0.2% error rate I find that extremely low, show me anything that is done better than a 0.2% error rate, and that constitutes negligence?
> 
> Rant over, Audit over, cost of doing business in MN, move on.


You need to do a GoFundMe campaign...payup


----------



## snowman55

qualitycut;2035311 said:


> Are you buying from vendors out of state or something?


A couple yes. Computer tech didn't charge for labor, reindeers didn't charge for ice melt. Napa didn't charge on a handful of invoices. Lots of venders didn't charge transit tax.

But I also overpaid and have to file for a refund. No tax on oil and lube no tax on whip line no tax on charms no tax on mower blades no tax on chain saws. No tax on .....

But I am done don't want to think about for another4 years.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Everyone is doing blowouts today.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.turfmagazine.com/erosion-control/heads-up-here-comes-el-nino/


----------



## qualitycut

snowman55;2035321 said:


> A couple yes. Computer tech didn't charge for labor, reindeers didn't charge for ice melt. Napa didn't charge on a handful of invoices. Lots of venders didn't charge transit tax.
> 
> But I also overpaid and have to file for a refund. No tax on oil and lube no tax on whip line no tax on charms no tax on mower blades no tax on chain saws. No tax on .....
> 
> But I am done don't want to think about for another4 years.


Yea i had 1 a few years ago, expecting another soon. Once you get one do they do 1 ever few years?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2035327 said:


> http://www.turfmagazine.com/erosion-control/heads-up-here-comes-el-nino/


So we should push monthly and seasonals for this winter?


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2035327 said:


> http://www.turfmagazine.com/erosion-control/heads-up-here-comes-el-nino/


95% probability.........

ok


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2035330 said:


> So we should push monthly and seasonals for this winter?


seems that way. I can't really afford another winter like last, going in to a new summer season after making hardly any money in the winter sucks


----------



## ryde307

Key paragraph and last sentence.
While there’s a strong chance this El Niño will dump serious amounts of rain and refresh the snow pack in the western mountains, it’s hardly a 100 percent certainty. The effects of every El Niño since 1950, the year our national weather services began following them, have been different.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;2035332 said:


> seems that way. I can't really afford another winter like last, going in to a new summer season after making hardly any money in the winter sucks


I have enough to cover my bills with some left over. Then a decent per time amount so it makes it ok if we need to plow. Right now i would be ok if it didn't snow or snowed 100 times. At least financially not mentally


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

New guy did great today. My problem now is I'm cynical, waiting for the "but" or the " well, I like the job, but"....

As long as his license passes I'll be more than happy keeping him around.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2035338 said:


> I have enough to cover my bills with some left over. Then a decent per time amount so it makes it ok if we need to plow. Right now i would be ok if it didn't snow or snowed 100 times. At least financially not mentally


If it would just snow 3-4 times per month, 2.5" at a time. And if it could be on Thursdays from 4-9pm.


----------



## CityGuy

skorum03;2035345 said:


> If it would just snow 3-4 times per month, 2.5" at a time. And if it could be on Thursdays from 4-9pm.


Umm no. I dont want to have to deal with it. 
After 1000 pm please.


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;2035348 said:


> Umm no. I dont want to have to deal with it.
> After 1000 pm please.


And before 1200 for you guys.


----------



## CityGuy

62° and partly cloudy


----------



## skorum03

CityGuy;2035353 said:


> And before 1200 for you guys.


as long as I have most of the night to plow, I could care less. It takes a lot less time not dealing with traffic and parked cars and all sorts of things like that.


----------



## Ranger620

snowman55;2035309 said:


> Just finished sale tax audit. fun. I owe an extra 5g's for last 3 years. Cost me that in office labor and my time.
> 
> Half is because my vendors charged me wrong.
> 
> I said to him "I am supposed to know and check the entire sales tax code for every industry and correct my vendors?"
> His reply "yes we expect that, but we know you can't, which is why I am here."
> 
> Real kicker was because it is my second audit and they found errors. They will assess me a $500 negligence fee. I had a 0.2% error rate I find that extremely low, show me anything that is done better than a 0.2% error rate, and that constitutes negligence?
> 
> Rant over, Audit over, cost of doing business in MN, move on.


I'm glad I don't have to do sales tax. That's one of the reasons that has kept me out of lawn work. I just had a work comp audit. They did a 4 year audit. Toward the end of the audit they did a 7 month 9 day audit. I didn't realize I was being audited in the middle of an audit. Needless to say I owed them a small amount ($1100). I already paid my fee for the entire year the. Paid the extra. I missed understanding the audit in the middle of my audit and filled it with the rest of the paperwork. I got cancelled for not being compliant. Had to get my agent involved to get my work comp back. I don't need it during the summer but like to keep it just in case.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

For this winter, I'm no unit, but warm doesn't necessarily mean dry. Bet we'll have average snow with warmer temps. Oh, and ice


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;2035345 said:


> If it would just snow 3-4 times per month, 2.5" at a time. And if it could be on Thursdays from 4-9pm.


Ha keep dreaming


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2035348 said:


> Umm no. I dont want to have to deal with it.
> After 1000 pm please.


If i were you i wouldn't care about that start at 8am be home for dinner and bed


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2035367 said:


> If i were you i wouldn't care about that start at 8am be home for dinner and bed


yeah, how does that work for the city guys?


----------



## qualitycut

That new chip reader for cards is a pia have to leave it in there for like 20 seconds


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;2035368 said:


> yeah, how does that work for the city guys?


Mine leaves it for days anyway. It's all packed down by then, then salt and sand a ton per block


----------



## mnlefty

Guys I worked with at the city hated plowing during the day because it wasn't OT... if they called out at 2am they finished plowing whenever, then still finished their regular workday to 330.


----------



## TKLAWN

skorum03;2035368 said:


> yeah, how does that work for the city guys?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;2035368 said:


> yeah, how does that work for the city guys?


If it's like it was for Wyoming last year, 3 of the 5 guys go deer hunting for the weekend, leaving 2 guys to plow, a couple former employees called in, and they bury 2 tandems in the ditch trying to back up turn lanes to plow them out.

And sure, they were just following in the steps of the guys that mow the city property.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

mnlefty;2035371 said:


> Guys I worked with at the city hated plowing during the day because it wasn't OT... if they called out at 2am they finished plowing whenever, then still finished their regular workday to 330.


Up here they wait until about 5, get all of the mains done, then Plow all of the back / city roads. Work their 8 and go home.

If it's a big snow, they kinda wait for it to be done.

Been more than once I've had to plow the road.


----------



## cbservicesllc

snowman55;2035321 said:


> A couple yes. Computer tech didn't charge for labor, reindeers didn't charge for ice melt. Napa didn't charge on a handful of invoices. Lots of venders didn't charge transit tax.
> 
> But I also overpaid and have to file for a refund. No tax on oil and lube no tax on whip line no tax on charms no tax on mower blades no tax on chain saws. No tax on .....
> 
> But I am done don't want to think about for another4 years.


Wow so it's our problem if the vendor isn't charging the right rate even? Here I always just look as I enter receipts to be sure tax is there or isn't depending on the purchase... Now I have to get my calculator out I guess...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2035375 said:


> Up here they wait until about 5, get all of the mains done, then Plow all of the back / city roads. Work their 8 and go home.
> 
> If it's a big snow, they kinda wait for it to be done.
> 
> Been more than once I've had to plow the road.


Mine only work thier 8 as well. No kidding, they'll pick up in a middle of a block and leave until the next day


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2035340 said:


> New guy did great today. My problem now is I'm cynical, waiting for the "but" or the " well, I like the job, but"....
> 
> As long as his license passes I'll be more than happy keeping him around.


Hate waiting for the other shoe to drop...


----------



## cbservicesllc

skorum03;2035345 said:


> If it would just snow 3-4 times per month, 2.5" at a time. And if it could be on Thursdays from 4-9pm.


That would be pretty good...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2035361 said:


> I'm glad I don't have to do sales tax. That's one of the reasons that has kept me out of lawn work. I just had a work comp audit. They did a 4 year audit. Toward the end of the audit they did a 7 month 9 day audit. I didn't realize I was being audited in the middle of an audit. Needless to say I owed them a small amount ($1100). I already paid my fee for the entire year the. Paid the extra. I missed understanding the audit in the middle of my audit and filled it with the rest of the paperwork. I got cancelled for not being compliant. Had to get my agent involved to get my work comp back. I don't need it during the summer but like to keep it just in case.


Wtf is that mess all about? 2 audits???


----------



## cbservicesllc

Can an employee that moves out of state collect unenjoyment from MN?


----------



## mnlefty

LwnmwrMan22;2035375 said:


> Up here they wait until about 5, get all of the mains done, then Plow all of the back / city roads. Work their 8 and go home.
> 
> If it's a big snow, they kinda wait for it to be done.
> 
> Been more than once I've had to plow the road.


These guys are guaranteed their 40, 7-3:30... never sent home for a rain day, no floating schedule... any hours you worked outside of that were OT, but you always had the right to stay till shift end even if you had been plowing all night.


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnlefty;2035390 said:


> These guys are guaranteed their 40, 7-3:30... never sent home for a rain day, no floating schedule... any hours you worked outside of that were OT, but you always had the right to stay till shift end even if you had been plowing all night.


This.........


----------



## SnowGuy73

BBQ ribs and cheesy potatoes.


----------



## SnowGuy73

And homemade oatmeal cookies!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Starting to feel like I might have to get the law involved over this dump truck I bought. No lien release yet and the seller doesn't respond to my emails/calls/texts.

Tomorrow I'm going to have the bank check on the loan disbursement check they gave me, see if Chrysler Capital signed off on it or not, or if it's even cleared yet. It'll be two months a week from today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2035400 said:


> Starting to feel like I might have to get the law involved over this dump truck I bought. No lien release yet and the seller doesn't respond to my emails/calls/texts.
> 
> Tomorrow I'm going to have the bank check on the loan disbursement check they gave me, see if Chrysler Capital signed off on it or not, or if it's even cleared yet. It'll be two months a week from today.


You have him money without a lien release?


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2035403 said:


> You have him money without a lien release?


That could get interesting.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SnowGuy73;2035403 said:


> You have him money without a lien release?


This is why everything we buy and sell , all parties involved go to the dmv together. No surprises.

If this guy has BMO harris as his bank they take upwards of a month to issue their lien release upon payoff. Wells fargo can do it the same day.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;2035406 said:


> This is why everything we buy and sell , all parties involved go to the dmv together. No surprises.


This.........


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2035385 said:


> Wtf is that mess all about? 2 audits???


Yup. Was stupid as can be. I don't mind the audit I consider it just part of being self employed. But that was a little to much in my opinion


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2035406 said:


> This is why everything we buy and sell , all parties involved go to the dmv together. No surprises.
> 
> If this guy has BMO harris as his bank they take upwards of a month to issue their lien release upon payoff. Wells fargo can do it the same day.


Chrysler Capital is the lien holder.

Have to mail the check to Dallas, TX.

Check was made out to the seller / Chrysler Capital both.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2035413 said:


> Chrysler Capital is the lien holder.
> 
> Have to mail the check to Dallas, TX.
> 
> Check was made out to the seller / Chrysler Capital both.


Chrysler Capita, there ya go......


----------



## unit28

Color will pop tomorrow


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2035413 said:


> Chrysler Capital is the lien holder.
> 
> Have to mail the check to Dallas, TX.
> 
> Check was made out to the seller / Chrysler Capital both.


No comment..


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2035413 said:


> Chrysler Capital is the lien holder.
> 
> Have to mail the check to Dallas, TX.
> 
> Check was made out to the seller / Chrysler Capital both.


Well you should be ok. Maybe they are as slow as BMO. They said the delay is due to all of the fraud. People right bad checks and used to walk right out of the bank with a release.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;2035417 said:


> Well you should be ok. Maybe they are as slow as BMO. They said the delay is due to all of the fraud. People right bad checks and used to walk right out of the bank with a release.


You would think they would require a cashiers check


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;2035422 said:


> You would think they would require a cashiers check


Maybe they do but that's what I was told. I handed BMO a cashiers check from my bank for a personal vehicle and it took five weeks to get a lien release card. That wasn't going to work as I was trying to sell the thing so the manager at a local branch trusted me and crafted a notorized letter for me which is all we needed to transfer the title when I sold it. I was going to bring in cash and they said it would still take five weeks. Five weeks to confirm that I paid off a loan with cash??????


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;2035427 said:


> Maybe they do but that's what I was told. I handed BMO a cashiers check from my bank for a personal vehicle and it took five weeks to get a lien release card. That wasn't going to work as I was trying to sell the thing so the manager at a local branch trusted me and crafted a notorized letter for me which is all we needed to transfer the title when I sold it. I was going to bring in cash and they said it would still take five weeks. Five weeks to confirm that I paid off a loan with cash??????


That's really messed up. Cashiers check is same as cash basically too


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2035400 said:


> Starting to feel like I might have to get the law involved over this dump truck I bought. No lien release yet and the seller doesn't respond to my emails/calls/texts.
> 
> Tomorrow I'm going to have the bank check on the loan disbursement check they gave me, see if Chrysler Capital signed off on it or not, or if it's even cleared yet. It'll be two months a week from today.


Oh boy.....


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2035427 said:


> Maybe they do but that's what I was told. I handed BMO a cashiers check from my bank for a personal vehicle and it took five weeks to get a lien release card. That wasn't going to work as I was trying to sell the thing so the manager at a local branch trusted me and crafted a notorized letter for me which is all we needed to transfer the title when I sold it. I was going to bring in cash and they said it would still take five weeks. Five weeks to confirm that I paid off a loan with cash??????


Can thank all the criminals for that.


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;2035430 said:


> That's really messed up. Cashiers check is same as cash basically too


I bought something from a bank and they would not take a cashier check. They said cashier check was the most common type of fraud.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2035433 said:


> Can thank all the criminals for that.


It nearly cost me a buyer for my truck. I had one response to my add and the guy really wanted it but I never imagined I wouldn't get the lien release right away. Ended up knocking $500 off the price so the guy could wait a week until I got the banker to break their own rules a bit. Still made out great. payup


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;2035434 said:


> I bought something from a bank and they would not take a cashier check. _They said cashier check was the most common type of fraud._


I was told this as well.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2035427 said:


> Maybe they do but that's what I was told. I handed BMO a cashiers check from my bank for a personal vehicle and it took five weeks to get a lien release card. That wasn't going to work as I was trying to sell the thing so the manager at a local branch trusted me and crafted a notorized letter for me which is all we needed to transfer the title when I sold it. I was going to bring in cash and they said it would still take five weeks. Five weeks to confirm that I paid off a loan with cash??????


That's just ridiculous...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yeah, when I sold my '06, walked in with a personal check from USBank for $20,000, walked out with the lien release.

I said buyer called and said the bank could check the funds, but my bank said USBank won't confirm funds for 5 days.

I suppose so a buyer doesn't have $20,000 in an account and go write out a bunch of $20,000 checks? 

What I don't understand, is, how the technology isn't immediate transfer of money, especially when you go directly to the bank.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;2035434 said:


> I bought something from a bank and they would not take a cashier check. They said cashier check was the most common type of fraud.


I would think it would only take a phone call to the bank to verify it and be good to go


----------



## Drakeslayer

Polarismalibu;2035439 said:


> I would think it would only take a phone call to the bank to verify it and be good to go


That would be the sensible thing to do. Today, they probably send an email and wait for a response.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2035430 said:


> That's really messed up. Cashiers check is same as cash basically too


Nope..."easy" to fake that. That is how the scams go these days. 
Send you a cashiers check for more than the amount and ask you to send the difference back. Cashiers check doesn't clear by the time your money is long gone. Ask me how I know...

A resort I go to had it happen.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

When I bought the truck in NY state last year, my bank talked with their bank a number of times, wired the money, we had all the paperwork in hand when we landed at the airport from the seller.

Maybe it's just a sign I don't buy stuff financed from Chrysler Capital?

I can't even trade this truck in on a new one now.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;2035445 said:


> Nope..."easy" to fake that. That is how the scams go these days.
> Send you a cashiers check for more than the amount and ask you to send the difference back. Cashiers check doesn't clear by the time your money is long gone. Ask me how I know...
> 
> A resort I go to had it happen.


Hedonism ll????


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;2035449 said:


> Hedonism ll????


LOL!

My wife and I got asked to go there by some friends of ours. At the time I thought it was just "adults only" which sounded perfectly fine. Then I went to Trip Advisor and found out the real story. Needless to say we didn't go.


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2035449 said:


> Hedonism ll????


U funny....


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2035450 said:


> LOL!
> 
> My wife and I got asked to go there by some friends of ours. At the time I thought it was just "adults only" which sounded perfectly fine. Then I went to Trip Advisor and found out the real story. Needless to say we didn't go.


Now I have to Google it.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2035435 said:


> It nearly cost me a buyer for my truck. I had one response to my add and the guy really wanted it but I never imagined I wouldn't get the lien release right away. Ended up knocking $500 off the price so the guy could wait a week until I got the banker to break their own rules a bit. Still made out great. payup


Yea I have no clue how it works, my uncle bought a pontoon from a guy this year and had to meet him at the bank to transfer it somehow


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2035449 said:


> Hedonism ll????


No one wants to see that....


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2035454 said:


> No one wants to see that....


I wonder if that's where the gf parents go to Jamaica every winter


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;2035450 said:


> LOL!
> 
> My wife and I got asked to go there by some friends of ours. At the time I thought it was just "adults only" which sounded perfectly fine. Then I went to Trip Advisor and found out the real story. Needless to say we didn't go.


Oh wow, the first time I read this I thought I saw the term "threesome"


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;2035449 said:


> Hedonism ll????


Did you enjoy your stay there lol


----------



## jimslawnsnow

This back issue is driving me nuts. Was good Monday and Tuesday. Today is horrible. Started out somewhat sore. Rode the spreader and hit some holes making it 10 fold worse. Went to the chiropractor with little luck. Hopefully my family doctor can figure something out


----------



## Drakeslayer

Polarismalibu;2035458 said:


> Did you enjoy your stay there lol


It was hard at first but then I started drinking.....


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;2035461 said:


> It was hard at first but then I started drinking.....


You're on a roll. :laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2035439 said:


> I would think it would only take a phone call to the bank to verify it and be good to go


Unless you have someone at the bank who is in on the deal.

Not sure what else I could do?? Seller obviously didn't have $30k just sitting around to pay off the loan and wait for a buyer.


----------



## qualitycut

Natalie on cco in yoga pants!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;2035461 said:


> It was hard at first but then I started drinking.....


Oh man that was good


----------



## Camden

I bought a truck that came with a 8' Boss straight blade. What's something like that sell for? I checked out CL and it's tough to gauge the going rate. Some people are asking peanuts and others half of new. $2k for a quick sale?


----------



## qualitycut

I think i am cafed. I tried doing a backup on my quickbooks and now when i go into quickbooks its from 2011


----------



## skorum03

Camden;2035471 said:


> I bought a truck that came with a 8' Boss straight blade. What's something like that sell for? I checked out CL and it's tough to gauge the going rate. Some people are asking peanuts and others half of new. $2k for a quick sale?


If it is in decent shape I would say that would sell in a hurry

and depending on how old it is.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2035449 said:


> Hedonism ll????


Wild women, wild women... The rippin' and a tearin'...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2035471 said:


> I bought a truck that came with a 8' Boss straight blade. What's something like that sell for? I checked out CL and it's tough to gauge the going rate. Some people are asking peanuts and others half of new. $2k for a quick sale?


How old? Whole thing I assume? I would think 2k it would go quick... If you can sit on it I'd try like 3000-3500


----------



## qualitycut

Holy cafe i almost had a heart attack. After i started clicking on some old ones I found it. Was saved under xxxxxx2012. I about canceled my trip to texas. I have no clue what i would have done. I couldn't find any other of my back ups since 2012.


----------



## Camden

I'm guessing it's an early 2000s blade. RT3 with the newer style lights (not the latest version but the ones before the current style). I'll get a Craigslist ad put up tomorrow.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I hear thunder


----------



## Camden

Raining nicely here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Downpour......


----------



## SnowGuy73

58° breezy, rain.


----------



## CityGuy

55° and cloudy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2035477 said:


> I'm guessing it's an early 2000s blade. RT3 with the newer style lights (not the latest version but the ones before the current style). I'll get a Craigslist ad put up tomorrow.


I'm kinda looking for one for this backup backup truck of mine if quality doesn't buy the truck. I already sold the Plow. Even if he buys it, he might be looking for a straight blade.

$2,000 would be a solid number for a quick sale. The guy that bought my Western has an 8' poly Boss straight blade he has on CL for about 2 months at $3,000 and he can't even get a call on it.

What does it come with?


----------



## qualitycut

Had a dream it was raining and thundering and was talking to my employee while my alarm was going off. I just finally woke up and my alarm has been going for 15 minutes in real life.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2035476 said:


> Holy cafe i almost had a heart attack. After i started clicking on some old ones I found it. Was saved under xxxxxx2012. I about canceled my trip to texas. I have no clue what i would have done. I couldn't find any other of my back ups since 2012.


This is what I went through this summer. I lost all of July and August.

If you have auto backup set on QuickBooks and it's supposed to do backups when you hit the X button, it usually doesn't.

Do a Google search for QuickBooks backup temp and you'll have an hours reading.

You have to either manually do a backup, or actually log out of the company file.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Channel 4 is talking soaring gas prices....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Rain has stopped.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;2035367 said:


> If i were you i wouldn't care about that start at 8am be home for dinner and bed


Second shift this winter. Tenative hours 1 to 9 unless they hold day shift then it's all over the place.


----------



## qualitycut

Hmmm going to be to wet to mow today?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2035495 said:


> Second shift this winter. Tenative hours 1 to 9 unless they hold day shift then it's all over the place.


Oh no!!! The insanity!! You have to work all the way until 9 at night?? Possibly 10 or even 11.

And you HAVE to wait until 1 pm to start, but sometimes it might be 2 pm??

Let me guess, you don't have to wait up all night wondering if you have to start at 1 in the afternoon, instead you just want for a phone call confirmation.

How will you ever survive??

No way in cafe I would EVER put up with that!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Guess it's a good thing I have do not disturb set on my phone last night.

I have 8 missed calls and 14 text messages from someone saying they miss me, they have no idea what they did wrong, but that it must be over because their pics are deleted off of my Facebook.

Then more messages about why won't I at least answer the phone. That I must be sleeping with another female, blah blah blah. 


Person was probably all excited to get a text 20 minutes ago, until they seen it said "you have the wrong number".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden -

I can buy this plow for $2500 with two mounts (neither of which I need) for at most $2500.
http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/for/5233316858.html

The guy has gotten zero calls.

I was thinking about low balling him $2,000 and he keeps the mounts. Problem is, $1500 more and I can get a 9.2 VXT, have bought 2 decent ones at that price, complete with mounts, wiring, controllers.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2035498 said:


> Guess it's a good thing I have do not disturb set on my phone last night.
> 
> I have 8 missed calls and 14 text messages from someone saying they miss me, they have no idea what they did wrong, but that it must be over because their pics are deleted off of my Facebook.
> 
> Then more messages about why won't I at least answer the phone. That I must be sleeping with another female, blah blah blah.
> 
> Person was probably all excited to get a text 20 minutes ago, until they seen it said "you have the wrong number".


Ask her for a picture


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2035501 said:


> Ask her for a picture


How do I know it's a "her". But I will.... Hold on for updates.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I sent the pic request. However since said person was texting until 2 am, I'm guessing they finally fell asleep.


----------



## TKLAWN

http://www.fox9.com/weather/25933602-story


----------



## banonea

TKLAWN;2035505 said:


> http://www.fox9.com/weather/25933602-story


That could get ugly, and i ain't even from the cities


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2035493 said:


> Channel 4 is talking soaring gas prices....


Did they say why?


----------



## CityGuy

Anybody have a 16 Chevy? I have a question about them.


----------



## CityGuy

Wild season opener tonight against Colorado tonight at 8 on NBCSP.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2035511 said:


> Anybody have a 16 Chevy? I have a question about them.


My cousin does.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2035511 said:


> Anybody have a 16 Chevy? I have a question about them.


"Experts" say it's due to scheduled maintenance.

But a couple weeks ago it was supposed to be under $2 by now....


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2035493 said:


> Channel 4 is talking soaring gas prices....


Gee I really enjoyed that $2 gas that never came...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2035521 said:


> Gee I really enjoyed that $2 gas that never came...


So why is it just over $1 in Tennessee?


----------



## IDST

jimslawnsnow;2035460 said:


> This back issue is driving me nuts. Was good Monday and Tuesday. Today is horrible. Started out somewhat sore. Rode the spreader and hit some holes making it 10 fold worse. Went to the chiropractor with little luck. Hopefully my family doctor can figure something out


I'm getting a spinal stimulator put in sometime in November. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Denied on the pic request.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2035515 said:


> My cousin does.


Does it come with or can you option a rear heater/a.c. with separate controls?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

jagext;2035544 said:


> I'm getting a spinal stimulator put in sometime in November. I'll let you know how it goes.


What are your issues if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## CityGuy

57° sunny and a nice breeze


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2035550 said:


> Does it come with or can you option a rear heater/a.c. with separate controls?


I don't think so. My buddie just got a new Denali and that didn't have them.


----------



## qualitycut

3 cougars in front of me were getting after the kettle one on the plane


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2035556 said:


> 3 cougars in front of were getting after the kettle one on the plane


Gonna need someone to translate this one...I think it could be good. :laughing:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2035555 said:


> I don't think so. My buddie just got a new Denali and that didn't have them.


That's because gm sucks technology


----------



## qualitycut

My new guys surprised me this morning. Yesterday said to go pull weeds if its raining but will let you know texted him about 7 said its to wet call you when i land and let you know a plan. Called him an they were already out pulling weeds. I think my original guy might out of a job soon.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2035556 said:


> 3 cougars in front of were getting after the kettle one on the plane


I thought you didn't drink during the week


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2035489 said:


> I'm kinda looking for one for this backup backup truck of mine if quality doesn't buy the truck. I already sold the Plow. Even if he buys it, he might be looking for a straight blade.
> 
> $2,000 would be a solid number for a quick sale. The guy that bought my Western has an 8' poly Boss straight blade he has on CL for about 2 months at $3,000 and he can't even get a call on it.
> 
> What does it come with?


It's coming off of a 2002 F350 diesel. I don't need any of the components so you can have the mount, harness and controller as well as the plow for $2k.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2035565 said:


> My new guys surprised me this morning. Yesterday said to go pull weeds if its raining but will let you know texted him about 7 said its to wet call you when i land and let you know a plan. Called him an they were already out pulling weeds. I think my original guy might out of a job soon.


Just left my new guy with a helper while I run to Gertens and get bushes. Gave them a couple shovels to clear some parking lot islands we're changing from grass to rock/bushes. They said it'll be done before I get back. We'll see.

If it is, I'm buying them 5 Guys for lunch to keep them motivated and show them appreciation.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2035566 said:


> I thought you didn't drink during the week


Im not........ yet. Vacation doesn't count anyways.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2035567 said:


> It's coming off of a 2002 F350 diesel. I don't need any of the components so you can have the mount, harness and controller as well as the plow for $2k.


Shoot me some pics....651-248-9728


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2035572 said:


> Shoot me some pics....651-248-9728


Ooohhh so the other dude wouldnt why would he?


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2035572 said:


> Shoot me some pics....651-248-9728


Alright..tying up loose ends in the office this morning. I'll get to it this afternoon.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2035573 said:


> Ooohhh so the other dude wouldnt why would he?


No, pretty sure the other guy will. He needs the money to make up for my Western.

Just need pics in case I need to move on a plow, I wanna know my options.

And if Camden's is an older 2000's with old style lights, I would be better off with the 2010 for $22-2300.

But in case his sells before I move on it.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2035556 said:


> 3 cougars in front of me were getting after the kettle one on the plane


Geez... Another Rosen!


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2035550 said:


> Does it come with or can you option a rear heater/a.c. with separate controls?


No idea. I know his doesn't have it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;2035587 said:


> Geez... Another Rosen!


Rosen after Rosen and the grass is always too wet for him to do anything. Must be rough


----------



## albhb3

took the pup to the vet today for updated shots....girl I went to school with is now a DVM there,I feel really old....but shes still bangin hot did I mention I graduated in 08


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Holy cafe.... This is what it feels like to have guys that know what they are doing???


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2035600 said:


> Holy cafe.... This is what it feels like to have guys that know what they are doing???


Ohhhhhh good for you!


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;2035599 said:


> took the pup to the vet today for updated shots....girl I went to school with is now a DVM there,I feel really old....but shes still bangin hot did I mention I graduated in 08


Now I feel old.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2035555 said:


> I don't think so. My buddie just got a new Denali and that didn't have them.


Ok that sucks.


----------



## skorum03

How much rain did we get last night? Everything is still completely soaked.


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;2035608 said:


> How much rain did we get last night? Everything is still completely soaked.


0.50" here.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2035571 said:


> Im not........ yet. Vacation doesn't count anyways.


You type like it


----------



## mnlefty

Day 7 of blowouts and I'm officially bored out of my freaking mind. Gonna be a long rest of the month, but I'm not complaining... easy money, good money, just borrrriiinnnggg.


----------



## mnlefty

Oh and clouded up and cooled off in Forest Lake.


----------



## banonea

albhb3;2035599 said:


> took the pup to the vet today for updated shots....girl I went to school with is now a DVM there,I feel really old....but shes still bangin hot* did I mention I graduated in 08*


MY god, your a baby......I got 10 + years on you


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2035612 said:


> You type like it


Then if that's what you're going off youmust drink a lot


----------



## qualitycut

Almost 90 here cafe this. Mountains are blue though


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

mnlefty;2035618 said:


> Oh and clouded up and cooled off in Forest Lake.


Soooo...that was you pulling the compressor.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2035622 said:


> Then if that's what you're going off youmust drink a lot


Or yout just can't type. And no, I don't drink at all


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2035621 said:


> MY god, your a baby......I got 10 + years on you


Sure it's not 20? I've 9 years on him and I know you're older than me


----------



## mnlefty

LwnmwrMan22;2035625 said:


> Soooo...that was you pulling the compressor.....


If it looked like this... gonna take a shot in the dark that I'm not the only one doing blowouts today though.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2035627 said:


> Sure it's not 20? I've 9 years on him and I know you're older than me


That is warw the + comes in.....lol


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2035611 said:


> 0.50" here.


Same here...


----------



## banonea

Riding the bike and delivering plow contracts......dose it get any better?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2035622 said:


> Then if that's what you're going off youmust drink a lot


Hahahaha!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2035632 said:


> Riding the bike and delivering plow contracts......dose it get any better?


Yes, winning the lottery and doing whatever whenever you want somewhere other than this god for saken state


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2035635 said:


> Yes, winning the lottery and doing whatever whenever you want somewhere other than this god for saken state


I would still be doing what i am doing if i won, just with new equipment.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2035636 said:


> I would still be doing what i am doing if i won, just with new equipment.....


That's nuts. .............


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2035637 said:


> That's nuts. .............


I can't not work, it is the work ethic i was born with. Even being the boss, i still out work all my employees. ......they hate it.


----------



## albhb3

banonea;2035640 said:


> I can't not work, it is the work ethic i was born with. Even being the boss, i still out work all my employees. ......they hate it.


yeah it would be hard to trade in work boots for (pick your location here) and do beer curls all day....


----------



## waterboy

qualitycut;2035624 said:


> Almost 90 here cafe this. Mountains are blue though


75 and sunny last week. Looks like I left just in time!


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2035626 said:


> Or yout just can't type. And no, I don't drink at all


Talking about your typing, you miss words and cant understand half your sentences

And be nice


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2035634 said:


> Hahahaha!!!


So you agree im not the only one with nad tyoing on here


----------



## SnowGuy73

Round six done....


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well the search is over. He has been found in otsego.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Got cloudy, cool and windy. 

I like it!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2035644 said:


> Talking about your typing, you miss words and cant understand half your sentences
> 
> And be nice


Really? You better read a quarter of the stuff you post


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2035647 said:


> Well the search is over. He has been found in otsego.


Details.........?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2035650 said:


> Details.........?


Not a good outcome.

I'm sure it will be on the news if its hasn't been posted already..


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2035652 said:


> Not a good outcome.
> 
> I'm sure it will be on the news if its hasn't been posted already..


Just saw it...right where some on here proposed.


----------



## IDST

jimslawnsnow;2035551 said:


> What are your issues if you don't mind me asking?


It feels like there is a blunt object pushing on my lower back all day long. About a five to six on the pain scale. Then it'll feel like some one is stabbing me right in the spine with a knife with pain shooting down my right butt cheek. When that happens I'll get spasms that'll take me to my knees.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2035653 said:


> Just saw it...right where some on here proposed.


Yep.... Sad deal


----------



## jimslawnsnow

jagext;2035654 said:


> It feels like there is a blunt object pushing on my lower back all day long. About a five to six on the pain scale. Then it'll feel like some one is stabbing me right in the spine with a knife with pain shooting down my right butt cheek. When that happens I'll get spasms that'll take me to my knees.


Mine is simular. More to the right side of my spine. I don't have as many muscle spasms as I used to. Shooting pains in my legs. My legs even lock up, especially the right one. 
My hips are sore as well. My back is very weak now


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2035650 said:


> Details.........?


River... like I thought...


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2035662 said:


> River... like I thought...


No proof that it is him yet. I am sure that it is no one else is missing.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Fleet farm chain to be sold later this year or early next year


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;2035665 said:


> No proof that it is him yet. I am sure that it is no one else is missing.


It for sure is. Sad deal. Kinda knew it all along but was more then happy to ride threw all the ditches and feilds looking. I knew him when I was little crazy the feeling when you know the person


----------



## skorum03

Five guys for late afternoon snack


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Great, the nurse is going to give me a shot in the butt. I hate needles!!


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2035621 said:


> MY god, your a baby......I got 10 + years on you


Me too.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;2035683 said:


> Five guys for late afternoon snack


No smart azz comment here


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2035647 said:


> Well the search is over. He has been found in otsego.


I heard that. Sad deal.


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;2035599 said:


> took the pup to the vet today for updated shots....girl I went to school with is now a DVM there,I feel really old....but shes still bangin hot did I mention I graduated in 08


I was in 2010 hahah


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2035665 said:


> No proof that it is him yet. I am sure that it is no one else is missing.


Kinda crazy... what is it that draws people to ponds, lakes, streams, rivers, etc... Seems like a ton of people end up there...


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2035690 said:


> Kinda crazy... what is it that draws people to ponds, lakes, streams, rivers, etc... Seems like a ton of people end up there...


That always seems to be to go to place. I wonder why.


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;2035688 said:


> I was in 2010 hahah


Wow you guys are younger than I thought.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2035690 said:


> Kinda crazy... what is it that draws people to ponds, lakes, streams, rivers, etc... Seems like a ton of people end up there...


He went threw the corn. It's a step drop to the river on that side of the bridge. If you went down there not a good chance of climbing back out especially at 2am after drinking. Ether way just sad.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;2035692 said:


> Wow you guys are younger than I thought.


I get that a lot when it comes to work. Most people my age seem to be lazy and complain about minimum wake at McDonald's.


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;2035686 said:


> No smart azz comment here


Yeah I left that pretty open ended haha


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Oh my god that shot hurt


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;2035694 said:


> I get that a lot when it comes to work. Most people my age seem to be lazy and complain about minimum wake at McDonald's.


x2 I hear ya short of 1 stint with a landscape company for 3 years Ive worked 55+ hour weeks...kids are far to coddled? these days but what do I know I don't have one of them shiny pieces of paper either


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;2035696 said:


> Oh my god that shot hurt


Wife says plowsite is Facebook for men.

Guess she's right.


----------



## albhb3

jimslawnsnow;2035696 said:


> Oh my god that shot hurt


suck it up buttercup its just a needle


----------



## albhb3

TKLAWN;2035704 said:


> Wife says plowsite is Facebook for men.
> 
> Guess she's right.


talking about facebook they just put up 2 giant data collection centers in Altoona Ia. When I picked up there on Tuesday night, 2 buildings each 1000 ft long both had 12 generators like 10x40 each...weird part was they don't have an address


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;2035704 said:


> Wife says plowsite is Facebook for men.
> 
> Guess she's right.


It's starting to look like it


----------



## jimslawnsnow

albhb3;2035707 said:


> talking about facebook they just put up 2 giant data collection centers in Altoona Ia. When I picked up there on Tuesday night, 2 buildings each 1000 ft long both had 12 generators like 10x40 each...weird part was they don't have an address


Who wants to be found anyway?


----------



## Green Grass

It is lightly misting


----------



## jimslawnsnow

albhb3;2035705 said:


> suck it up buttercup its just a needle


Give me a bucking mean bull over a damn needle


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;2035704 said:


> Wife says plowsite is Facebook for men.
> 
> Guess she's right.


Wives are not supposed to know what we discuss on here, right?


----------



## Ranger620

jimslawnsnow;2035711 said:


> Give me a bucking mean bull over a damn needle


I hate em too Jim. Just creep me out. I watched them stitch my thumb back on but freaked out when the gave me a shot


----------



## albhb3

jimslawnsnow;2035712 said:


> Wives are not supposed to know what we discuss on here, right?


1st rule of plowsite, there is no plowsite...somebodys got sum splaining to do


----------



## banonea

albhb3;2035703 said:


> x2 I hear ya short of 1 stint with a landscape company for 3 years Ive worked 55+ hour weeks...kids are far to coddled? these days but what do I know I don't have one of them shiny pieces of paper either


Dropped out half way through my senior year of high school and went to work. That was 1989. Been in business for over 20 years now, never been asked for the paper


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2035731 said:


> Dropped out half way through my senior year of high school and went to work. That was 1989. Been in business for over 20 years now, never been asked for the paper


Mayo or JM?


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;2035734 said:


> Mayo or JM?


Mayo......


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2035735 said:


> Mayo......


Cousins went there...my condolences.


----------



## banonea

Got new skins on the front of 1 and all the way around on the other.... would have been nice if the new ones weren't on the bottom of the pile. Had to either of them to get them to take air.


----------



## Doughboy12

I think only one of them finished as well. 
One is now a driver for NASCAR...


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;2035739 said:


> Cousins went there...my condolences.


It wasn't a bad school, just hated most of the student body, teachers, principles, staff.......


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2035743 said:


> It wasn't a bad school, just hated most of the student body, teachers, principles, staff.......


Wait what...that IS the school...:laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

President's Cup in 3, 2, 1


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;2035711 said:


> Give me a bucking mean bull over a damn needle


I don't think so.....Jim
My son used to ride in Tx @ the
Bull palace in Desoto

I wouldn't dare get on one. No way no how


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;2035749 said:


> I don't think so.....Jim
> My son used to ride in Tx @ the
> Bull palace in Desoto
> 
> I wouldn't dare get on one. No way no how


I used to ride bulls in younger days. Thought about it again, but this back issue has me second guessing that idea


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2035749 said:


> I don't think so.....Jim
> My son used to ride in Tx @ the
> Bull palace in Desoto
> 
> I wouldn't dare get on one. No way no how


Buddy from high school rides broncs just like anything different levels. He was in vegas last year


----------



## CityGuy

It's wild time boys.


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;2035762 said:


> It's wild time boys.


Lets play hockey.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2035741 said:


> I think only one of them finished as well.
> One is now a driver for NASCAR...


Wait, what??


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2035756 said:


> Buddy from high school rides broncs just like anything different levels. He was in vegas last year


Pretty cool right there.....

When I a little kid there was a neighbor that was in HS rodeo
He'd come ask my parents for money so he could pay his entry fee to ride..his parents didn't want him doing it.
He came home one night from the rodeo with a massive face wound. After being bucked off a bull it stomped on his face.
His parents quit talking to my parents for a very long time


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2035765 said:


> Lets play hockey.


No cable out here at my cousins sucks.


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2035766 said:


> Wait, what??


Meh......all teenagers drive like that........


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;2035740 said:


> Got new skins on the front of 1 and all the way around on the other.... would have been nice if the new ones weren't on the bottom of the pile. Had to either of them to get them to take air.


You're not going to want tread on castor tires.....


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2035769 said:


> No cable out here at my cousins sucks.


Off to the bar?


----------



## Ranger620

SnowGuy73;2035777 said:


> You're not going to want tread on castor tires.....


Why is that? Just curious.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;2035779 said:


> Why is that? Just curious.


Rips the grass more on turns. They rip sometimes the way it is with smooth tires


----------



## Ranger620

jimslawnsnow;2035783 said:


> Rips the grass more on turns. They rip sometimes the way it is with smooth tires


Huh. That I wouldn't have even thought of that


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;2035783 said:


> Rips the grass more on turns. They rip sometimes the way it is with smooth tires


#1 reason why I prefer traditional mowers over zero turns.


----------



## CityGuy

Heck of a break away by Zach. Too bad he hit the pipe.


----------



## CityGuy

That didn't take long.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2035783 said:


> Rips the grass more on turns. They rip sometimes the way it is with smooth tires


This........


----------



## CityGuy

These penalties are killing us. Not looking good right now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Cafe~ x2..........I'm not ready for this thing called hockey. Turning on the footballs.


----------



## Camden

So this game isn't fun to watch.


----------



## SSS Inc.

.................


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;2035766 said:


> Wait, what??


He drives the motorhome that pulls the trailer with the doctor's track SUV from location to location.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2035798 said:


> Cafe~ x2..........I'm not ready for this thing called hockey. Turning on the footballs.


Looks like the Wild aren't either:waving:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;2035803 said:


> Looks like the Wild aren't either:waving:


I think your right.

I was sort of ready for hockey since I've been on the ice about 30 hours in the past few weeks including tonight but I just can't do it yet. Win a game and get back to me.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2035800 said:


> .................


#gottahavefaith


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;2035810 said:


> #gottahavefaith


It's early. I ain't scurred.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2035807 said:


> I think your right.
> Win a game and get back to me.


This....


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2035813 said:


> It's early. I ain't scurred.


Championship teams don EVER play like this...back to golf.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;2035815 said:


> Championship teams don EVER play like this...back to golf.


The presidents cup? Really? Cool course though.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bad shot Phil!


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;2035815 said:


> *Championship teams don EVER play like* *this*...back to golf.


x2 Tough to watch, season's over.


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2035818 said:


> x2 Tough to watch, season's over.


I know you are giving me the needle.

I was too though...:waving:


----------



## Camden

It really is tough to watch but it's just one game. We have too much talent to play this poorly all season.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2035817 said:


> Bad shot Phil!


Zachary mislead him. Switched clubs and made a bad swing.


----------



## CityGuy

Just when I thought we had a chance we went back in the can.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2035801 said:


> He drives the motorhome that pulls the trailer with the doctor's track SUV from location to location.


Hmmm... Nice


----------



## Camden

Let's go Wild!


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2035835 said:


> Let's go Wild!


Nana nana. Nana nana. Hey hey hey. Goodbye.


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2035835 said:


> Let's go Wild!


Is that how Chapionship teams play???


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS must have gone to bed. #gameover


----------



## Doughboy12

Hat trick....Not a bad way to start the season.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Drakeslayer;2035840 said:


> SSS must have gone to bed. #gameover


Cityguy is also going wake up confused


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;2035838 said:


> Is that how Chapionship teams play???


If they play every period the way they've played the 3rd you might as well start etching their names in the Cup now.


----------



## Doughboy12

Wild win!!!!!!
5-4


----------



## Polarismalibu

That was a crazy game


----------



## Camden

Live golf at 11:30pm. I could get used to this.


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2035850 said:


> Live golf at 11:30pm. I could get used to this.


All winter while you wait for snow...!
And you were giving me crap. (SSS did)


----------



## mnlefty

Wild game was a riot at the bar after bowling... hope not too many of you gave up and went to bed... the 3rd was unreal.


----------



## CityGuy

48° and cloudy


----------



## SnowGuy73

47° light breeze, few clouds.


----------



## SSS Inc.

mnlefty;2035852 said:


> Wild game was a riot at the bar after bowling... hope not too many of you gave up and went to bed... the 3rd was unreal.


I fell asleep watching it. Usually they make a comeback when that happens.


----------



## banonea

Mowing this morning then ride the bike to Owatonna for the night. Got a funeral procession on Saturday for a good friend who passed away 3 weeks ago in Morristown who was a state director for ABATE of MN.


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like a beautiful weekend.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Moderate dew..


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2035887 said:


> Looks like a beautiful weekend.


Too warm...


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;2035884 said:


> Mowing this morning then ride the bike to Owatonna for the night. Got a funeral procession on Saturday for a good friend who passed away 3 weeks ago in Morristown who was a state director for ABATE of MN.


Sorry to hear.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Lesco is coming out with a new ride on I see.

I wonder if JDL, or whatever its called now will still sell Permagreen and Zspray?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2035891 said:


> Too warm...


Be plenary warm at the burn tomorrow.


----------



## CityGuy

Overcast out, not sure we see 60° today.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2035884 said:


> Mowing this morning then ride the bike to Owatonna for the night. Got a funeral procession on Saturday for a good friend who passed away 3 weeks ago in Morristown who was a state director for ABATE of MN.


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;2035884 said:


> Mowing this morning then ride the bike to Owatonna for the night. Got a funeral procession on Saturday for a good friend who passed away 3 weeks ago in Morristown who was a state director for ABATE of MN.


Sorry to hear.


----------



## Bill1090

Picked up the S6 yesterday. Not a fan. Too small. Going tomorrow to look at the Note5 instead.


----------



## albhb3

Bill1090;2035929 said:


> Picked up the S6 yesterday. Not a fan. Too small. Going tomorrow to look at the Note5 instead.


go check out the lg g4....I know it isn't a Samsung or IPhone but it rocks lookup the reviews. and its under 500


----------



## CityGuy

I see you Green.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;2035913 said:


> Lesco is coming out with a new ride on I see.
> 
> I wonder if JDL, or whatever its called now will still sell Permagreen and Zspray?


My last bill still says JDL


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;2035935 said:


> My last bill still says JDL


Mine did as well, it's some goofy name now thou.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2035938 said:


> Mine did as well, it's some goofy name now thou.


Preferred logistics of something like that.


----------



## skorum03

Bill1090;2035929 said:


> Picked up the S6 yesterday. Not a fan. Too small. Going tomorrow to look at the Note5 instead.


Try an apple product.

Just stirring the pot


----------



## ryde307

SnowGuy73;2035938 said:


> Mine did as well, it's some goofy name now thou.


Site one landscape supply. All of the new paperwork, clothing, ect. comes out this month.


----------



## CityGuy

This overcast weather makes me want to take a nap.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2035947 said:


> Site one landscape supply. All of the new paperwork, clothing, ect. comes out this month.


That's right.... Preferred Logistics.... Now where did I get that from?? Hmmmmm.....


----------



## Bill1090

albhb3;2035932 said:


> go check out the lg g4....I know it isn't a Samsung or IPhone but it rocks lookup the reviews. and its under 500


Does it have the Internet browser instead of chrome??


----------



## Bill1090

skorum03;2035945 said:


> Try an apple product.
> 
> Just stirring the pot


It might come to it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2035951 said:


> Does it have the Internet browser instead of chrome??


You know you can download any browser, right?


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2035954 said:


> You know you can download any browser, right?


I can't find it on the playstore.


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;2035955 said:


> I can't find it on the playstore.


What browser do you want?

Firefox

opera mini

opera

Dolphin


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2035938 said:


> Mine did as well, it's some goofy name now thou.


Site 1 Landscape Supply or something


----------



## SnowGuy73

Moving stuff now!

Sharpener is sold.


----------



## banonea

Tried out the newtires today, no tearing with the tread caster wheels. Keeps the front end from sliding down hills


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;2035957 said:


> What browser do you want?
> 
> Firefox
> 
> opera mini
> 
> opera
> 
> Dolphin


None of the above. It's just called Internet on my note3.


----------



## albhb3

It has chrome but didnt look into any others


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;2035961 said:


> Tried out the newtires today, no tearing with the tread caster wheels. Keeps the front end from sliding down hills


So you have locking castors?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;2035969 said:


> None of the above. It's just called Internet on my note3.


I think you're missing the point... You can download any browser


----------



## Bill1090

cbservicesllc;2035980 said:


> I think you're missing the point... You can download any browser


No I understand. What I'm saying is the browser the old phone had isn't showing up in the playstore.


----------



## Camden

We'll see if I can get any s̶u̶c̶k̶e̶r̶s̶ takers for this Boss plow I have.

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/grd/5259978566.html


----------



## TKLAWN

Camden;2035996 said:


> We'll see if I can get any s̶u̶c̶k̶e̶r̶s̶ takers for this Boss plow I have.
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/grd/5259978566.html


Lots of boss fans here....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2035969 said:


> None of the above. It's just called Internet on my note3.


You're pretty young. You should be telling the old guys how to run electronic devices. Not the other way around.


----------



## qualitycut

When does everyone plan on bagging


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2036018 said:


> When does everyone plan on bagging


When clean ups start....


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2036020 said:


> When clean ups start....


So you just regular mowing still or do you have a mulch set up in it?


----------



## Bill1090

Camden;2035996 said:


> We'll see if I can get any s̶u̶c̶k̶e̶r̶s̶ takers for this Boss plow I have.
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/grd/5259978566.html


Did you break the jack on it? It looks like it's sitting on the ground.


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2036011 said:


> You're pretty young. You should be telling the old guys how to run electronic devices. Not the other way around.


If I didn't get 90% of my emails, have my credit card reader, and waste 5+ hours a day on here on my phone, I would go back to a flip phone.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2036024 said:


> So you just regular mowing still or do you have a mulch set up in it?


Regular mowing until probably the last week of October.


----------



## Camden

Bill1090;2036025 said:


> Did you break the jack on it? It looks like it's sitting on the ground.


Is that the thing sitting in the back of the truck? I was wondering what that was.


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;2036036 said:


> Is that the thing sitting in the back of the truck? I was wondering what that was.


Probably boss is crap like that


----------



## banonea

SnowGuy73;2035973 said:


> So you have locking castors?


I dont think so, they spin around


----------



## banonea

Just made it to Owatonna, chilli ride from Rochester.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2036020 said:


> When clean ups start....


When the leaves are on the ground right?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2036018 said:


> When does everyone plan on bagging


Bagging...... Deer? Ducks??? Groceries??? The wife???

Need some clarification here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2036038 said:


> Probably boss is crap like that


Boss straight blades. Too bad Western V's need a stand.


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;2036048 said:


> I dont think so, they spin around


I'm confused then......


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2036052 said:


> Too bad Western V's need a stand....


.....which allow them to be hooked/unhooked on uneven ground unlike their competitors but let's not allow facts to play any role in this discussion


----------



## Bill1090

Camden;2036036 said:


> Is that the thing sitting in the back of the truck? I was wondering what that was.


Probably fell off on the ride. It is a Boss......


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2036052 said:


> Boss straight blades. Too bad Western V's need a stand.


The western v technically doesn't need the legs it would sit just like the boss if wanted to


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2036051 said:


> Bagging...... Deer? Ducks??? Groceries??? The wife???
> 
> Need some clarification here.


Since you asked...

First groceries then beers and if all goes well then the wife... Hopefully??Thumbs Up


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2036051 said:


> Bagging...... Deer? Ducks??? Groceries??? The wife???
> 
> Need some clarification here.


Hockey equipment, dinner then one could only dream after that


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My two flat top V's are on their way to Fargo. Gotta find one more.

Sold the Western for $4,000 complete off the dump, bought a 9.2 VXT complete for $3800.

Sold my (2) 2009 flat top 8.2 V's for $6,000 and 2 extra controllers, bought another 9.2 VXT complete for my '15 for $3700. 

Sold my 2008 Felling dump, my 2006 Ram 2500 and one of my '01s for $32,000, will pay off my '13 dump on Monday.

Now just to figure out if I sell this other '01 I have upgrade to an '04, or just leave it sit.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2036068 said:


> My two flat top V's are on their way to Fargo. Gotta find one more.
> 
> Sold the Western for $4,000 complete off the dump, bought a 9.2 VXT complete for $3800.
> 
> Sold my (2) 2009 flat top 8.2 V's for $6,000 and 2 extra controllers, bought another 9.2 VXT complete for my '15 for $3700.
> 
> Sold my 2008 Felling dump, my 2006 Ram 2500 and one of my '01s for $32,000, will pay off my '13 dump on Monday.
> 
> Now just to figure out if I sell this other '01 I have upgrade to an '04, or just leave it sit.


My God man, you basically got yourself a used plow dealership going on!


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2036018 said:


> When does everyone plan on bagging


Probably a couple weeks.


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;2036070 said:


> Probably a couple weeks.


If i have my way, not at all


----------



## andersman02

Bill1090;2036070 said:


> Probably a couple weeks.


with the warm temps, regular mowing next week then we'll see.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Had a dream it snowed this morning. I was all crazy and worried about getting to the drives. I had every one telling me it was melting. After people telling me about 100 times I looked and could see it melt. WTF?


----------



## qualitycut

Crazy how different people are down south. People walk into the party and introduce themselves to everyone.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I don't know what's worse, walking into a public bathroom and smell crap or the smell of somolians


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2036077 said:


> Crazy how different people are down south. People walk into the party and introduce themselves to everyone.


So what ya'll doin'?


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;2036080 said:


> I don't know what's worse, walking into a public bathroom and smell crap or the smell of somolians


What the hell Jim??


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2036077 said:


> Crazy how different people are down south. People walk into the party and introduce themselves to everyone.


Oooooo! I'm going to do that at every party I go to now.


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;2036083 said:


> What the hell Jim??


I think that is back to making this FB


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

New D-Spot for dinner.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;2036085 said:


> I think that is back to making this FB


Where is he darn like button??


----------



## SSS Inc.

Since people share everything on here I am currently uncomfortably full on Papa Johns pizza thanks to the garlic butter sauce. 

Oh and Green we were out in Lesters today. Tomorrow we'll be in Hutch so look for us on 7.:waving:


----------



## qualitycut

Had a customer call and complain today abkut how the other guy always started bagging in october. He even told her that when she called him for my number. What a dumb cafer. I squared it all away luckily.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2036081 said:


> So what ya'll doin'?


Pretty much........


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2036091 said:


> Since people share everything on here I am currently uncomfortably full on Papa Johns pizza thanks to the garlic butter sauce.
> 
> Oh and Green we were out in Lesters today. Tomorrow we'll be in Hutch so look for us on 7.:waving:


I will be in winsted so look for the smoke.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;2036091 said:


> Since people share everything on here I am currently uncomfortably full on Papa Johns pizza thanks to the garlic butter sauce.
> 
> Oh and Green we were out in Lesters today. Tomorrow we'll be in Hutch so look for us on 7.:waving:


We'll be in Winstead sending up smoke signals.


----------



## CityGuy

Little Ceasers for dinner.

Pizza Pizza.


----------



## qualitycut

Smoked beef and coors for dinner


----------



## banonea

Belly pain, here we come......


----------



## banonea

Time to get drunk in Owatonna........


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2036103 said:


> Belly pain, here we come......


Looks good.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2036092 said:


> Had a customer call and complain today abkut how the other guy always started bagging in october. He even told her that when she called him for my number. What a dumb cafer. I squared it all away luckily.


That's nuts... I dice everything up until every leaf is down...


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2036108 said:


> Looks good.


Thier salsa is to die for


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;2036111 said:


> Thier salsa is to die for


Better then gravy?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2036089 said:


> New D-Spot for dinner.


See I'm not the only one


----------



## TKLAWN

cbservicesllc;2036109 said:


> That's nuts... I dice everything up until every leaf is down...


Same, mulch the cafe out of it!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2036112 said:


> Better then gravy?


Now you got him thinking.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2036103 said:


> Belly pain, here we come......


Where's that


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;2036103 said:


> Belly pain, here we come......


Is that a burrito??


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;2036096 said:


> We'll be in Winstead sending up smoke signals.


Ill be sending large plumes of dust your way!.


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;2036119 said:


> Ill be sending large plumes of dust your way!.


Pick me up on your way to Hutch, I'll run skid


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;2036122 said:


> Pick me up on your way to Hutch, I'll run skid


Trying to avoid the kids?


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;2036119 said:


> Ill be sending large plumes of dust your way!.


Wonder what will win dust or smoke in a fight?


----------



## albhb3

so I see Arkansas has a hold order to not execute 9 on death row...don't wanna cause them any unnecessary pain ya know


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;2036124 said:


> Wonder what will win dust or smoke in a fight?


They'll both kill ya but the dust will take longer.


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;2036123 said:


> Trying to avoid the kids?


Not really, just caught up for once.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2036109 said:


> That's nuts... I dice everything up until every leaf is down...


Mulch kits or what?


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;2036130 said:


> They'll both kill ya but the dust will take longer.


God I remember that from saturday morning cartoons.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2036139 said:


> God I remember that from saturday morning cartoons.


Then you remember the reading rainbow from school


----------



## Landcare - Mont

Ranger620;2035765 said:


> Lets play hockey.


Go Habs, go!!


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2036143 said:


> Then you remember the reading rainbow from school


Yes sir.. :salute:


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2036139 said:


> God I remember that from saturday morning cartoons.


I miss the real cartoons. They crap they have now sucks


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2036148 said:


> I miss the real cartoons. They crap they have now sucks


Yup, my butt was planted in front of the TV from 8 til noon. Then they would have a movie on that reminded me of an after school special. This was real non cable tv.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sorry for the late follow up. New D-Spot has Angry Orchard on tap.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2036156 said:


> Sorry for the late follow up. New D-Spot has Angry Orchard on tap.


Oh no ... Hangover city!


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;2036132 said:


> Not really, just caught up for once.


That can't be right.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2036136 said:


> Mulch kits or what?


Negative...


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2036156 said:


> Sorry for the late follow up. New D-Spot has Angry Orchard on tap.


Uh Oh!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Don't forget gold rush starts next friday


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2036164 said:


> Don't forget gold rush starts next friday


I miss that show without cable..


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2036168 said:


> I miss that show without cable..


Internet cast?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2036157 said:


> Oh no ... Hangover city!


Not really. Only had 2 16 oz'rs in the 2 hours we were there. 

Wife, I and one kid downed 48 wings though. They aren't the little ones either.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This Uptown lot, pretty much can't be done without a skid. Had 3 guys look at it. It goes for $10,300 for the winter, salt/hauling extra.

If no one else speaks up by Sunday, I am going to tell the gal everyone passes.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2036150 said:


> Yup, my butt was planted in front of the TV from 8 til noon. Then they would have a movie on that reminded me of an after school special. This was real non cable tv.


Yeah I did that most Saturday mornings. Good times


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2036169 said:


> Internet cast?


Sounds like a lot of work..


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2036173 said:


> This Uptown lot, pretty much can't be done without a skid. Had 3 guys look at it. It goes for $10,300 for the winter, salt/hauling extra.
> 
> If no one else speaks up by Sunday, I am going to tell the gal everyone passes.


Can you leave equipment on site?

Got a pic/address?


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2036116 said:


> Where's that


El tequila


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;2036118 said:


> Is that a burrito??


Yes............


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2036157 said:


> Oh no ... Hangover city!


And he only had 2. 2 beer queer


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2036161 said:


> Negative...


Thinking of of running the bagger and once it fills up keep running the lawn since anything that trys to go in the bagger mulches into shreds


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

A good morning to kick the furnace on for a bit.


----------



## CityGuy

44° few clouds


----------



## SnowGuy73

45° breezy, clouds.


----------



## CityGuy

Good day to burn a house.


----------



## CityGuy

46° southerly breeze


----------



## SnowGuy73

Moderate dew..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2036201 said:


> Moderate dew..


At least it's low enough we don't have fog around the rivers/lakes this morning like yesterday.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2036202 said:


> At least it's low enough we don't have fog around the rivers/lakes this morning like yesterday.....


Nice........


----------



## Polarismalibu

75 today and 82 tomorrow. Enjoy it while you can gonna be the last time I'm sure


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2036214 said:


> 75 today and 82 tomorrow. Enjoy it while you can gonna be the last time I'm sure


82 tomorrow, 54 and 40 mph winds Monday.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2036215 said:


> 82 tomorrow, 54 and 40 mph winds Monday.


Should be fun to ride in the wind.....


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;2036068 said:


> My two flat top V's are on their way to Fargo. Gotta find one more.
> 
> Sold the Western for $4,000 complete off the dump, bought a 9.2 VXT complete for $3800.
> 
> Sold my (2) 2009 flat top 8.2 V's for $6,000 and 2 extra controllers, bought another 9.2 VXT complete for my '15 for $3700.
> 
> Sold my 2008 Felling dump, my 2006 Ram 2500 and one of my '01s for $32,000, will pay off my '13 dump on Monday.
> 
> Now just to figure out if I sell this other '01 I have upgrade to an '04, or just leave it sit.


Sell the 01 and buy a new 15 and plow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2036214 said:


> 75 today and 82 tomorrow. Enjoy it while you can gonna be the last time I'm sure


Too warm....


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2036234 said:


> Too warm....


For working yeah. Pretty chilly still here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;2036225 said:


> Sell the 01 and buy a new 15 and plow.


Just left Fury. Trying to trade this '13 in on a new dump.

If I could get someone to bite on my '01 I would.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2036244 said:


> Just left Fury. Trying to trade this '13 in on a new dump.
> 
> If I could get someone to bite on my '01 I would.


Is that thing way under powered with the 5.7 when loaded?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2036246 said:


> Is that thing way under powered with the 5.7 when loaded?


No. Not a bit. You guys with your diesels just don't understand, but whatever.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2036247 said:


> No. Not a bit. You guys with your diesels just don't understand, but whatever.


I was more thinking of my buddy with his 5.7 he said it was horrible and traded it for a 6.4


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I know I can get a new regular cab dump with a 9' Knapheide for $43,000. Priced it out this spring. There is an additional $1,000 rebate above the $500 upfit now, so that drops it to $42k.

I paid $33k this fall for the dump/Plow. I've pulled the Plow and want to see if I can get $35k for a trade. Those are the numbers I'm going to stick to.

If I can keep the Plow, get $2k more trade value than what I paid for it, I'll get the deal done.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2036247 said:


> No. Not a bit. You guys with your diesels just don't understand, but whatever.


You're right. My favorite truck for plowing is a regular cab srw F350 with a 5.4 gas. Never under powered.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2036244 said:


> Just left Fury. Trying to trade this '13 in on a new dump.
> 
> If I could get someone to bite on my '01 I would.


So you're getting another dump??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2036249 said:


> I was more thinking of my buddy with his 5.7 he said it was horrible and traded it for a 6.4


If he says there's a huge difference, it's only because of the gearing. Power is essentially the same.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2036256 said:


> So you're getting another dump??


Looking to see if I can trade this dump I bought 2 months ago, for $2k trade value more than I paid and I keep the Plow. Still only have 1 dump.

Figured I turned enough of these plows and made money on the transactions I'll see if I can do the same with the truck.

Technically I sold the Western for $4,000 and bought a Plow for it for $3800, so I'm into the transaction for $32,800.

Technically, technically, if you take the $3,800 off for the Plow, I'm into the truck for $29,000.

If they show $35,000 trade value, then I'd be up $6k.

Just like the casino.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2036259 said:


> Looking to see if I can trade this dump I bought 2 months ago, for $2k trade value more than I paid and I keep the Plow. Still only have 1 dump.
> 
> Figured I turned enough of these plows and made money on the transactions I'll see if I can do the same with the truck.
> 
> Technically I sold the Western for $4,000 and bought a Plow for it for $3800, so I'm into the transaction for $32,800.
> 
> Technically, technically, if you take the $3,800 off for the Plow, I'm into the truck for $29,000.
> 
> If they show $35,000 trade value, then I'd be up $6k.
> 
> Just like the casino.


Holy cow it's like musical trucks! Aren't you going to need a lien release/title?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2036244 said:


> Just left Fury. Trying to trade this '13 in on a new dump.
> 
> If I could get someone to bite on my '01 I would.


Your 13 dump you just paid for you want to trade in already?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

This is some good entertainment


----------



## TKLAWN

cbservicesllc;2036261 said:


> Holy cow it's like musical trucks! Aren't you going to need a lien release/title?


Sound like a cluster cafe to me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2036262 said:


> Your 13 dump you just paid for you want to trade in already?


It's only numbers on a sheet.


----------



## CityGuy

Another day of good fire training. We only melted a few shields today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2036270 said:


> Sound like a cluster cafe to me.


Hasn't been that bad really, other than the 1 set of tire kickers last week.

Just passed on another 9.2 VXT, mostly because it had Ford mounts and I didn't want to bother trying to sell 99-07 mounts.

Seller wouldn't discount enough if he kept the mounts, cause he didn't want to sell them either.


----------



## CityGuy

content://media/external/file/61815

Banno or Ranger
When I run my HE washer it rattles the pipes. Tried insulated gamers didn't help. Would this help on the tap where it's hooked up?


----------



## CityGuy

https://www.menards.com/main/plumbi...arrester/p-2356909-c-19477.htm?freeFormRowId=

Try this link.


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;2036297 said:


> https://www.menards.com/main/plumbi...arrester/p-2356909-c-19477.htm?freeFormRowId=
> 
> Try this link.


Yes, those work!


----------



## jimslawnsnow




----------



## jimslawnsnow




----------



## jimslawnsnow




----------



## CityGuy

Thinking here between valve and tee.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2036283 said:


> It's only numbers on a sheet.


True......


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;2036312 said:


> Thinking here between valve and tee.


Just an FYI to possibly make your life easier they make ones that thread onto hose barb. Undo your hoses, thread it on and reattach hoses.

*Pro Tip.... Grab a couple 2,3 beers and hang out in the basement for awhile, the wife will have no idea it only took 20 seconds.


----------



## djagusch

CityGuy;2036312 said:


> Thinking here between valve and tee.


Anywhere in the area of the pipe works. On my newer house (7 years old) they put those in a couple spots including that area of the plumbing. Mine are t off from the insulated pipe area in the pic with a elbow keeping them upright.


----------



## SSS Inc.

You can also go cheap on the bit and just put a T and about a 1' pipe with cap going vertical. It has to be vertical though but you have the perfect spot it looks like.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;2036323 said:


> Just an FYI to possibly make your life easier they make ones that thread onto hose barb. Undo your hoses, thread it on and reattach hoses.
> 
> *Pro Tip.... Grab a couple 2,3 beers and hang out in the basement for awhile, the wife will have no idea it only took 20 seconds.


Good to know. I assume similar style just screw on?


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;2036325 said:


> You can also go cheap on the bit and just put a T and about a 1' pipe with cap going vertical. It has to be vertical though but you have the perfect spot it looks like.


Thought about that too just was looking for easy and my sodering skills are not the greatest.


----------



## CityGuy

Gophers win big over Purdue. 


Let's see how the Wild do tonight.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Game time!


----------



## CityGuy

Let's play some hockey boys.


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;2036338 said:


> Good to know. I assume similar style just screw on?


Yes, same thing just thread on to where the hoses go and then the hoses attach to it. They function the same and look the same. Not sure if places stock them but you could easily find them on the internets.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Cheapest I've found for this model.

http://www.supplyhouse.com/Sioux-Ch...-F-Swivel-Hose-Thread-x-3-4-M-Hose-Thread-Tee


----------



## CityGuy

Goallllllllllllllll.


Coyle


----------



## Polarismalibu

Goal!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goal!!!!.........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Heading to Harbor Freight instead of buying a Plow with the war of cash in your pocket can be dangerous.


----------



## CityGuy

Goal.......................


----------



## Polarismalibu

Goallllll!!!!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Goal...........................................


----------



## Polarismalibu

Goal!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Good goal!!!!


----------



## Camden

Blues are playing a different style than in previous years. Not nearly as physical. I wonder if it's intentional or if the Wild have taken them off their game.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2036377 said:


> Heading to Harbor Freight instead of buying a Plow with the war of cash in your pocket can be dangerous.


What did ya get? I've managed to stay out of there


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Can anyone figure out where Western / IF Western has a manual online for the undercarriage on a Ram??

I'm trying to figure out if a couple of brackets for this under carriage are part of the truck, or the plow. It could go both ways, but Western doesn't have any manuals online that I can find.


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;2036400 said:


> Blues are playing a different style than in previous years. Not nearly as physical. I wonder if it's intentional or if the Wild have taken them off their game.


Second game of the season I would guess they leave the more physical play for teams that require it. We're more speed than physical. No sense in getting banged up early in the season. Lots of games left.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2036402 said:


> Can anyone figure out where Western / IF Western has a manual online for the undercarriage on a Ram??
> 
> I'm trying to figure out if a couple of brackets for this under carriage are part of the truck, or the plow. It could go both ways, but Western doesn't have any manuals online that I can find.


They are part of the mount. My '14 ford had them too when I took it off I thought the same thing.

Only instructions I know of

http://library.westernplows.com/westernplows/pdffiles/29097.01_101509.pdf


----------



## CityGuy

That was a total sell job on that hook.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2036413 said:


> That was a total sell job on that hook.


Yeah we did the same thing to them though


----------



## Polarismalibu

Knew that was coming


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2036377 said:


> Heading to Harbor Freight instead of buying a Plow with the war of cash in your pocket can be dangerous.


What'd you do???


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2036400 said:


> Blues are playing a different style than in previous years. Not nearly as physical. I wonder if it's intentional or if the Wild have taken them off their game.


Very surprised to see the lack of physicality... I expected the Blues to come out swinging


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2036417 said:


> Very surprised to see the lack of physicality... I expected the Blues to come out swinging


They will later in the season


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2036402 said:


> Can anyone figure out where Western / IF Western has a manual online for the undercarriage on a Ram??
> 
> I'm trying to figure out if a couple of brackets for this under carriage are part of the truck, or the plow. It could go both ways, but Western doesn't have any manuals online that I can find.


Send me pics of the brackets and I can tell you if they are the truck or plow


----------



## Polarismalibu

2-0 good start


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2036421 said:


> Send me pics of the brackets and I can tell you if they are the truck or plow


Polaris got me the manual. They are part of the mount.

Should be an easy removal tomorrow. Won't install the Boss yet, gotta figure out if I'm going to roll with this truck or upgrade it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Didn't spend that much @ HF. $350. Bought a new 3 ton aluminum floor Jack to replace my aging steel one. Impacts, new sockets / wrenches to put in the new tool box.


----------



## unit28

Omg........
Go purple


----------



## snowman55

Looks pretty physical to me. 2 guys next to me wearing their beers


----------



## Polarismalibu

unit28;2036426 said:


> Omg........
> Go purple


No kidding


----------



## qualitycut

Grass start growing at all again?


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2036431 said:


> Grass start growing at all again?


Mine never stopped


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2036432 said:


> Mine never stopped


I mean like it was a few weeks ago


----------



## Camden

So I have a Craigslist ad that keeps getting flagged. Anything I can do about that? I don't understand what's going on, my ad is legit.


----------



## Camden

This late night golf has been great. Sucks that it's almost over. Hope the US hangs on.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2036436 said:


> So I have a Craigslist ad that keeps getting flagged. Anything I can do about that? I don't understand what's going on, my ad is legit.


The 2014 Ram 3500 diesel for $7500???


----------



## skorum03

Camden;2036436 said:


> So I have a Craigslist ad that keeps getting flagged. Anything I can do about that? I don't understand what's going on, my ad is legit.


I have had that happen as well. It is annoying. No idea what the cause is, all I can think is that it is some craigslist troll


----------



## CityGuy

56° clear, light breeze


----------



## jimslawnsnow

With this dry weather and slow leaf drop, they'll be no reason to bag leaves this season


----------



## SnowGuy73

57° breezy, clear.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light dew..


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2036435 said:


> I mean like it was a few weeks ago


Mine hasn't ever slowed down. I have to mow my shop twice a week almost


----------



## CityGuy

Hey SSS you think back of the washer or on the valves for the arrestors?


----------



## Camden

Well, I re-posted so we'll see how long it lasts. http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/cto/5262615508.html

I wonder if the flagger is a bitter person who offered me like $5k for it. Some people can be pretty rude when they call and you turn them down.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2036511 said:


> Mine hasn't ever slowed down. I have to mow my shop twice a week almost


Same here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;2036532 said:


> Well, I re-posted so we'll see how long it lasts. http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/cto/5262615508.html
> 
> I wonder if the flagger is a bitter person who offered me like $5k for it. Some people can be pretty rude when they call and you turn them down.


I could see that, people get goofy!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2036436 said:


> So I have a Craigslist ad that keeps getting flagged. Anything I can do about that? I don't understand what's going on, my ad is legit.


Probably someone who is selling something similar flagging everyone else's


----------



## mnlefty

Camden;2036532 said:


> Well, I re-posted so we'll see how long it lasts. http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/cto/5262615508.html
> 
> I wonder if the flagger is a bitter person who offered me like $5k for it. Some people can be pretty rude when they call and you turn them down.





Polarismalibu;2036544 said:


> Probably someone who is selling something similar flagging everyone else's


I'd guess one of these is the reason... I'd lean towards a similar seller, maybe bitter that you're posting from Little Falls on Minneapolis instead of, or in addition to St. Cloud or Brainerd.


----------



## Camden

mnlefty;2036546 said:


> I'd guess one of these is the reason... I'd lean towards a similar seller, maybe bitter that you're posting from Little Falls on Minneapolis instead of, or in addition to St. Cloud or Brainerd.


Good point. I always list in the Mpls CL. That would really be petty of someone. Just move onto the next ad if it's bothersome, right?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My firewood ads used to get flagged all the time.

It was because people would say I need to post it in "services offered" and not "for sale".

They said I offered a service, delivering firewood. I argued, no, I have items for sale, firewood.

There is a part of Craigslist somewhere where you can post your ad and the "experts" will nitpick it as to why you're getting flagged.

Supposedly it takes more than just 1-2 people to flag an ad. However, the more times your ad gets flagged, the less people it takes to flag your ad off.

There's an ad for a 2014 Ram 2500 with like 12k miles for $7500. I keep flagging it as spam, but it stays up.

I've always felt it's just other people with a vehicle similar to your (or whatever you're selling) that are just trying to dump the other ads.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2036555 said:


> My firewood ads used to get flagged all the time.
> 
> It was because people would say I need to post it in "services offered" and not "for sale".
> 
> They said I offered a service, delivering firewood. I argued, no, I have items for sale, firewood.
> 
> There is a part of Craigslist somewhere where you can post your ad and the "experts" will nitpick it as to why you're getting flagged.
> 
> Supposedly it takes more than just 1-2 people to flag an ad. However, the more times your ad gets flagged, the less people it takes to flag your ad off.
> 
> There's an ad for a 2014 Ram 2500 with like 12k miles for $7500. I keep flagging it as spam, but it stays up.
> 
> I've always felt it's just other people with a vehicle similar to your (or whatever you're selling) that are just trying to dump the other ads.


Even I would buy a 2014 ram for that price


----------



## Camden

I only flag obvious spam ads other than that I couldn't care less.


----------



## albhb3

pack are rollin


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Western stuff is off the truck, dropped off. Not sure I wanna deal with the new install. I'd rather work on getting my Bluetooth installed so I don't get ticketed.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So 1500Espn is playing Bengals/Seahawks, Kfan is playing Ravens/Browns. Really?

No Packers, or at least NFC teams (yes I know Hawks are NFC).


----------



## albhb3

pick 6 gb mwahahahahha I do feel ashamed being inside today


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2036562 said:


> Western stuff is off the truck, dropped off. Not sure I wanna deal with the new install. I'd rather work on getting my Bluetooth installed so I don't get ticketed.


Was fairly easy to do?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone here need a mount / wiring for a 99-07 Ford F250 for $225???


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;2036564 said:


> So 1500Espn is playing Bengals/Seahawks, Kfan is playing Ravens/Browns. Really?
> 
> No Packers, or at least NFC teams (yes I know Hawks are NFC).


kfan doesn't want vikes fans to hear what the best team in the north plays like with an sophisticated offence and a defense who has been averaging 2yards a carry from week 2 on


----------



## Ranger620

See a fair number of lawn companies towing compressors around today


----------



## albhb3

Ranger620;2036570 said:


> See a fair number of lawn companies towing compressors around today


poor bstards


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2036568 said:


> Anyone here need a mount / wiring for a 99-07 Ford F250 for $225???


For a western or boss?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Wow the pack have them on the 1" mark after that punt

Or not I guess


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2036572 said:


> For a western or boss?


Boss. It's for the plow I looked at yesterday, and if I had the mount / wiring sold, I would buy it, but I don't wanna sit on it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2036575 said:


> Boss. It's for the plow I looked at yesterday, and if I had the mount / wiring sold, I would buy it, but I don't wanna sit on it.


If you find a mount and wiring for a 14 chevy 3500 I'd be a buyer


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;2036573 said:


> Wow the pack have them on the 1" mark after that punt
> 
> Or not I guess


that's a boneheaded move ball rolling away from endzone and you bat in back towards endzone smart


----------



## Polarismalibu

Nasty wreck on 94 by my place. Road construction strikes again


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;2036577 said:


> that's a boneheaded move ball rolling away from endzone and you bat in back towards endzone smart


Yeah it's about to come back to hurt them the way this drive is going


----------



## CityGuy

New water hammer arrestors installed on the back of the washer. 5 loads through it it and so far, so good. Best 20 bucks I've spent in a long time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2036576 said:


> If you find a mount and wiring for a 14 chevy 3500 I'd be a buyer


Get me what you need, what years it runs. PM me your number. If I see something, I will text you. You need a controller for more money? Or you only need mount/wires?

I know I'm playing with fire here....


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;2036570 said:


> See a fair number of lawn companies towing compressors around today


It's a beautiful day to be doing it. I am used to freezing cold


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Not many guys will break up the mount / wiring from the Plow if they are dumping it all.

Most of the guys (myself) selling plowside only are asking for as much or more than complete sets.


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;2036578 said:


> Nasty wreck on 94 by my place. Stupid drivers strike again


Fixed it for you


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;2036578 said:


> Nasty wreck on 94 by my place. Road construction strikes again


details???


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;2036585 said:


> Fixed it for you


Well that's just a given the construction makes it worse


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;2036587 said:


> details???


Looked like pickup vs little car Helicopter landing, one trapped according to police clips


----------



## Camden

That digital speed sign when you enter the construction zone freaks people out and they jam on the brakes when it starts flashing. I went to Mpls 4 times last week and I noticed a major slow down right at that spot, just ripe for a collision.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden IS getting fed up....

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/cto/5262580234.html


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2036590 said:


> That digital speed sign when you enter the construction zone freaks people out and they jam on the brakes when it starts flashing. I went to Mpls 4 times last week and I noticed a major slow down right at that spot, just ripe for a collision.


Yep I have to deal with that crap everyday. Can't wait till it's over


----------



## albhb3

Camden;2036590 said:


> That digital speed sign when you enter the construction zone freaks people out and they jam on the brakes when it starts flashing. I went to Mpls 4 times last week and I noticed a major slow down right at that spot, just ripe for a collision.


its not as bad as des Moines they run all ticket cams on there speed signs... well that hitchhikers yield signs at the bottom of on ramps as well as the signs that say do not pick up hitchhikers


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like 80% of the Ash leaves are down.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2036598 said:


> Looks like 80% of the Ash leaves are down.


It's cuz it's colder at your compound. There maybe 20% down here


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2036598 said:


> Looks like 80% of the Ash leaves are down.


Sent you a text


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;2036589 said:


> Looked like pickup vs little car Helicopter landing, one trapped according to police clips


Air care cancelled. Sounded like minor injuries


----------



## Green Grass

I HATE Asian beatles! !!!÷


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;2036606 said:


> I HATE Asian beatles! !!!÷


They are horrible here to. Every 20 minutes I swear I vacuum up 25 of them


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2036591 said:


> Camden IS getting fed up....
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/cto/5262580234.html


See, now that guy sounds like an a-hole. Plus his ad doesn't have a pic and the only mention of the year/make (no model) is on the right hand side.



Green Grass;2036606 said:


> I HATE Asian beatles! !!!÷


x2!!!!!!! There are no less than 50,000 of them on my house right now. My wife and I went out to cover the patio set this morning with a tarp and they were landing on me constantly.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2036558 said:


> I only flag obvious spam ads other than that I couldn't care less.


This......


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2036576 said:


> If you find a mount and wiring for a 14 chevy 3500 I'd be a buyer


Lwnmwrman you just have to make some trades!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2036583 said:


> It's a beautiful day to be doing it. I am used to freezing cold


This... I would be if I wasn't on my way back from Grand Forks... My BIL is out doing them though


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2036590 said:


> That digital speed sign when you enter the construction zone freaks people out and they jam on the brakes when it starts flashing. I went to Mpls 4 times last week and I noticed a major slow down right at that spot, just ripe for a collision.


Yeah they need to hurry up and finish that up, repaint the lines, and get it going... Not much left that an overnight lane closure couldn't handle...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2036598 said:


> Looks like 80% of the Ash leaves are down.


They've definitely taken the biggest hit... Neighbors across the street are almost all down, mine just turned, assuming it's because I water more...


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2036620 said:


> This... I would be if I wasn't on my way back from Grand Forks... My BIL is out doing them though


I am sweating doing them and being attacked by Asian beatles.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Asian beattles are the yellow ones that look like lady bugs? If so I got billions of them here


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2036606 said:


> I HATE Asian beatles! !!!÷


This.........


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;2036610 said:


> They are horrible here to. Every 20 minutes I swear I vacuum up 25 of them


And this too.


----------



## CityGuy

So I thought I heard an old steam engine whistle from a train this morning and chalked it up to a track maintenance vehicle.
I was correct. Saw it go by this afternoon. Way cool to see.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2036620 said:


> This... I would be if I wasn't on my way back from Grand Forks... My BIL is out doing them though


Did you buy that Boss Plow I've been trying to get pics of up there??


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2036633 said:


> Did you buy that Boss Plow I've been trying to get pics of up there??


He's probably on vacation again


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2036634 said:


> He's probably on vacation again


To Grand Forks??? Touring missle silos and B2 bombers??


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2036635 said:


> To Grand Forks??? Touring missle silos and B2 bombers??


maybe he's into that stuff. Or he's at a frat party all weekend


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2036633 said:


> Did you buy that Boss Plow I've been trying to get pics of up there??


Nah... Just a wedding...


----------



## CityGuy

Wind Advisory for tomorrow. 1000 to 4. 30 to 35 sustained gusting to 45.


----------



## albhb3

WTF happened to the lions got stomped on in the second and down 35-7 in the 3rd....aaaaaaaaaaannnnnnd staffords been benched


----------



## unit28

Next Saturday looks great for bowhunting
Cold Temps in the early morning with a NW wind becoming calm.

Found couple tree rubs.....


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;2036632 said:


> So I thought I heard an old steam engine whistle from a train this morning and chalked it up to a track maintenance vehicle.
> I was correct. Saw it go by this afternoon. Way cool to see.


x2 if ya never seen one the shear power is awesome

its a balmy 84 here


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;2036650 said:


> Next Saturday looks great for bowhunting
> Cold Temps in the early morning with a NW wind becoming calm.
> 
> Found couple tree rubs.....


I found a few on Tuesday as well.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Temps look perfect this week.


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;2036660 said:


> x2 if ya never seen one the shear power is awesome
> 
> its a balmy 84 here


Had about a dozen passenger cars behind it and an amtrack engine on the rear. Looked into it further and it goes all over the US doing site seeing tours.


----------



## unit28

Bethel aka green acres, hooterville
has a great northern railroad plaque
the
steam engine rolls through all the time


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;2036661 said:


> I found a few on Tuesday as well.


Found some near my stand Wednesday. ...

oh boy


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2036662 said:


> Temps look perfect this week.


This.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got the Kenwood into the dump truck. Now I have Hands Free. If only I could figure out how to heat the mirrors for plowing.

Anyone have anything they use??


----------



## SSS Inc.

Wife is on a terror.....Pray for me.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2036707 said:


> Got the Kenwood into the dump truck. Now I have Hands Free. If only I could figure out how to heat the mirrors for plowing.
> 
> Anyone have anything they use??


According to things I've read on this site.

1) Real men don't need mirrors and don't ever look out the back window. 
2) That's all I've got.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;2036709 said:


> Wife is on a terror.....Pray for me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2036709 said:


> Wife is on a terror.....Pray for me.


Why do you think I'm still working outside in the dark?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

The 30's keep getting pushed back


----------



## Camden

The wind has picked up here big time. Huge gusts.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;2036709 said:


> Wife is on a terror.....Pray for me.


Remember one simple rule

If I don't remember it, it didn't happen


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2036710 said:


> According to things I've read on this site.
> 
> 1) Real men don't need mirrors and don't ever look out the back window.
> 2) That's all I've got.


You forgot
3) your don't need 4wd


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;2036730 said:


> You forgot
> 3) your don't need 4wd


That's one I'll never understand. I can think of a hand full of times I maybe could be in just 2wd. All have been when it's warm out while plowing so you get wet asphalt after plowing


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;2036730 said:


> You forgot
> 3) your don't need 4wd


Yes. Forgot about that one.

I think I put a stop to the wife. Told her exactly what road she was going down before she actually got there. It was risky and bold but disaster may have been avoided.  Too early to tell so we shall see.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2036734 said:


> Yes. Forgot about that one.
> 
> I think I put a stop to the wife. Told her exactly what road she was going down before she actually got there. It was risky and bold but disaster may have been avoided.  Too early to tell so we shall see.


Mine went to bed. I'm a free man!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2036734 said:


> Yes. Forgot about that one.
> 
> I think I put a stop to the wife. Told her exactly what road she was going down before she actually got there. It was risky and bold but disaster may have been avoided.  Too early to tell so we shall see.


Yeah, now you just have to sleep with one eye open... Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2036735 said:


> Mine went to bed. I'm a free man!!!


Angry Orchard time!!!!!


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2036736 said:


> Yeah, now you just have to sleep with one eye open... Thumbs Up


He just better not sleep


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;2036734 said:


> Yes. Forgot about that one.
> 
> I think I put a stop to the wife. Told her exactly what road she was going down before she actually got there. It was risky and bold but disaster may have been avoided.  Too early to tell so we shall see.


Makes me glad my wife dont get like that.......


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2036736 said:


> Yeah, now you just have to sleep with one eye open... Thumbs Up


That's not happening. If its my time there is nothing I'm going to do to stop it. Once I'm out I don't move until my alarm goes off.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2036737 said:


> Angry Orchard time!!!!!


Next weekend if we get through these two landscape projects this week.

Next week is build a leaf box weekend. We'll see how straight the edges are by the time it's done.

If I can figure out this mirror thing, I won't trade the truck.

I have a mirror here that has a cracked housing.

I think I'll cut the plugs off and hit wires until it heats up.

I'll assume the black wires are ground, then there's a brown wire with a red stripe, going to try that first and see if the glass heats up.

If it does, I'll just get a couple of cheaper tow mirrors and just hook the heat up to them, run it to the upfit switch on the dash.


----------



## qualitycut

Excited to come home to cool weather and get off the plane to the same damn heat.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2036742 said:


> Excited to come home to cool weather and get off the plane to the same damn heat.


Wait until you see the grass! It grew like 6" this week!!!!!!!:crying:


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2036743 said:


> Wait until you see the grass! It grew like 6" this week!!!!!!!:crying:


Mine looked fine..


----------



## IDST

My wife is actually happy with me. Cleaned the garage so she could park back in there, finished the deck project, fixed an outdoor light and completed the garden box.


----------



## Camden

Is there a way to carry a single stage blower in a truck that also has a Vbox spreader on it? There's gotta be some way to configure that setup but I can't wrap my head around it.


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;2036757 said:


> Is there a way to carry a single stage blower in a truck that also has a Vbox spreader on it? There's gotta be some way to configure that setup but I can't wrap my head around it.


 Cover the front of the vbox after it is full.


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;2036757 said:


> Is there a way to carry a single stage blower in a truck that also has a Vbox spreader on it? There's gotta be some way to configure that setup but I can't wrap my head around it.


Bracket on the back of the spreader?


----------



## banonea

Camden;2036757 said:


> Is there a way to carry a single stage blower in a truck that also has a Vbox spreader on it? There's gotta be some way to configure that setup but I can't wrap my head around it.


shift the sander to one side of the box and you should be able to fit it. or if you have a reviver, get a hitch cart for it


----------



## skorum03

Camden;2036757 said:


> Is there a way to carry a single stage blower in a truck that also has a Vbox spreader on it? There's gotta be some way to configure that setup but I can't wrap my head around it.


I just saw a picture on PS the other day of a guy who made a bracket of some sort that the blowers could sit on. Been looking for the picture for about 15 min now and I can't find it.

The guy had a blower on each side of the spreader sitting about bumper height


----------



## banonea

with luck, I got my western v sold, guy is picking up tomorrow. now If I can sell the 1 ton dump and the 454 I got from SSS last year, I can get the dump with the plow from him or the other guy here that has one ( I forgot who it was) and my plow I sold 2 years ago from my realtor......


----------



## banonea

Camden;2036757 said:


> Is there a way to carry a single stage blower in a truck that also has a Vbox spreader on it? There's gotta be some way to configure that setup but I can't wrap my head around it.


How big is your bumper? can you make a bracket and mount/weld it to the bumper to hook the wheels and strap it down?


----------



## Drakeslayer

Can you do a plow mounted attachment that will hold a blower? I think someone sold these on here. Lol


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2036757 said:


> Is there a way to carry a single stage blower in a truck that also has a Vbox spreader on it? There's gotta be some way to configure that setup but I can't wrap my head around it.


When I worked for someone else we had them in front of the spreader


----------



## CityGuy

58° and clear.


----------



## SnowGuy73

56° breezy, clouds.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Zero dew..


----------



## CityGuy

Wind is picking up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well..... New guy, no call, no show. Maybe I need to do Monday paychecks like Bano.


----------



## CityGuy

Little bit of carpet cleaning today.
Man is it ever dirty.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2036814 said:


> Well..... New guy, no call, no show. Maybe I need to do Monday paychecks like Bano.


Noooooo! The GOOD new guy??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2036817 said:


> Noooooo! The GOOD new guy??


Yeah. Djagusch called it. Needed $100 on Friday "for gas money to get through this week" when it sure shapes up he's probably strung out right now.


----------



## unit28

Warm @ eom......boo.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2036819 said:


> Yeah. Djagusch called it. Needed $100 on Friday "for gas money to get through this week" when it sure shapes up he's probably strung out right now.


Ouch... So do you pay your guys on Friday for the same week; or is it a week later? We do ours on Friday for the previous week... Haven't had many issues with no shows...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2036824 said:


> Ouch... So do you pay your guys on Friday for the same week; or is it a week later? We do ours on Friday for the previous week... Haven't had many issues with no shows...


Yeah, he would get paid this Friday for last week. Reason I only gave him $100.


----------



## Camden

Green Grass;2036758 said:


> Cover the front of the vbox after it is full.


I'm not following this 



CityGuy;2036759 said:


> Bracket on the back of the spreader?


This seems to be the best option. I know people do it but I've never seen how they do it.



banonea;2036760 said:


> shift the sander to one side of the box and you should be able to fit it. or if you have a reviver, get a hitch cart for it


I think I want the salter centered for safety reasons. I did think about the hitch mounted carrier but then I'll have to remove the spinner for the spreader each time (which isn't the end of the world, it's just two pins and a wiring harness). I'm keeping that as an option.



skorum03;2036761 said:


> I just saw a picture on PS the other day of a guy who made a bracket of some sort that the blowers could sit on. Been looking for the picture for about 15 min now and I can't find it.
> 
> The guy had a blower on each side of the spreader sitting about bumper height


I would love to see that! I'll do some digging.



Drakeslayer;2036768 said:


> Can you do a plow mounted attachment that will hold a blower? I think someone sold these on here. Lol


Yep. I remember seeing that as well.



Polarismalibu;2036786 said:


> When I worked for someone else we had them in front of the spreader


They would lift them over the bed rails??? That would get old quick!



LwnmwrMan22;2036814 said:


> Well..... New guy, no call, no show. Maybe I need to do Monday paychecks like Bano.


I submit payroll figures to our accountant every other Monday and give out checks on Tuesday.


----------



## qualitycut

Not going to have leafs left after this wind


----------



## CityGuy

Green you monitoring Cocato?


----------



## qualitycut

Raining wtf....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sprinkles here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I made a $764.00 booboo this morning....

Pics to follow.


----------



## qualitycut

And already having per time customers asking me to skip this week


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2036847 said:


> I made a $764.00 booboo this morning....
> 
> Pics to follow.


Oh oh........


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2036849 said:


> And already having per time customers asking me to skip this week


Today may have been the final mowing for places that won't get bagged....


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2036847 said:


> I made a $764.00 booboo this morning....
> 
> Pics to follow.


Doh..........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;2036851 said:


> Today may have been the final mowing for places that won't get bagged....


That's the way I'm seeing it too.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2036863 said:


> That's the way I'm seeing it too.


Hardly trimming anything here


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;2036847 said:


> I made a $764.00 booboo this morning....
> 
> Pics to follow.


Uhoh. Rock thru a sliding door?


----------



## SnowGuy73

:crying: :crying: :crying:


----------



## Bill1090

It would be great if these leaves were a little farther along. With all this wind I could start cleanups sooner.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2036864 said:


> Hardly trimming anything here


Me too, I flew through my morning stuff.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2036869 said:


> :crying: :crying: :crying:


Why did you let lwnmwrmn drive your truck?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2036869 said:


> :crying: :crying: :crying:


What did you hit?


----------



## SnowGuy73

......................


----------



## albhb3

jimslawnsnow;2036874 said:


> Why did you let lwnmwrmn drive your truck?




them chubbys sure do get dinged easy


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2036875 said:


> What did you hit?


Power pole while trying to back through a maze of café.


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;2036877 said:


> ......................


2 words.... me likey


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2036877 said:


> ......................


No ice time this winter it looks like. I just may have to go get a job to keep me from being bored if this is true


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2036879 said:


> Power pole while trying to back through a maze of café.


That sucks.


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;2036869 said:


> :crying: :crying: :crying:


That's over $700????


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2036885 said:


> No ice time this winter it looks like. I just may have to go get a job to keep me from being bored if this is true


By the amount of caterpillars I'm seeing on the roads, I'm going with a carbon copy of last winter.


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;2036891 said:


> By the amount of caterpillars I'm seeing on the roads, I'm going with a carbon copy of last winter.


The attitude in this town sucks...........


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2036838 said:


> Green you monitoring Cocato?


Negative...


----------



## albhb3

Bill1090;2036891 said:


> By the amount of caterpillars I'm seeing on the roads, I'm going with a carbon copy of last winter.


20-25 would be just great and no snow...cant tell ya how many times ill be running from northfield to greenbay and back everday


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;2036895 said:


> The attitude in this town sucks...........


Hey I had a good winter. We were just under our average I believe.


----------



## CityGuy

My carpet is disgusting. Brown on every load picked up.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2036898 said:


> Negative...


2 story well involved. HL went MA for water and man power.


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;2036901 said:


> My carpet is disgusting. Brown on every load picked up.


you would be amazed how much more a carpet cleaning company would get out


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2036814 said:


> Well..... New guy, no call, no show. Maybe I need to do Monday paychecks like Bano.


Works great, when they dont show, payday is Tuesday....


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;2036905 said:


> you would be amazed how much more a carpet cleaning company would get out


I'm sure. Tried some new soap. Zep carpet cleaner. Good stuff. 5 passes on living room Carpet, 1 soap, 4 just hot water. Every tank is brown.


----------



## ryde307

Bill1090;2036891 said:


> By the amount of caterpillars I'm seeing on the roads, I'm going with a carbon copy of last winter.


Based on the Caterpillars in the shop I hope it is not like last winter.


----------



## CityGuy

Just the hair balls alone are unbelievable.


----------



## qualitycut

Keep getting poured on


----------



## cbservicesllc

W... T... F... is with this rain...


----------



## djagusch

cbservicesllc;2036912 said:


> W... T... F... is with this rain...


Doing blow outs in wind and this rain equals no good.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Raining again.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Wow this weather sucks


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Crappy in IGH.


----------



## Bill1090

Diesel has gone up .22 since last Monday.


----------



## banonea

Blowing like crazy here


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;2036925 said:


> Blowing like crazy here


Same here. Looks like big white caps on the river.


----------



## Bill1090

If I didn't know any better I would think there was a big snow storm coming in.


----------



## banonea

Very first plow truck i owned, sold it 2 years ago for $6000.00 with a new tranny and transfer, bought it back today, guy only put 2000 miles on it in 2 years, got it for $2500.00


----------



## albhb3

Bill1090;2036927 said:


> If I didn't know any better I would think there was a big snow storm coming in.


when I walked out of my appointment for my drug screen I was thinking the same thing.....I want yesterday back:crying:


----------



## Bill1090

albhb3;2036930 said:


> when I walked out of my appointment for my drug screen I was thinking the same thing.....I want yesterday back:crying:


No beetles today though!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2036933 said:


> No beetles today though!


They all blew away! Jeez this rediculis


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Heavy mist/ light sprinkles out


----------



## skorum03

Cold, light, blowing rain. Remainder of mowing can wait. I suppose I should call protero and find out what the deal with the bagger I ordered almost three weeks ago is. They said 10-14 days and it would be ready.


----------



## Polarismalibu

skorum03;2036938 said:


> Cold, light, blowing rain. Remainder of mowing can wait. I suppose I should call protero and find out what the deal with the bagger I ordered almost three weeks ago is. They said 10-14 days and it would be ready.


Hate to say it but that's typical of them


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;2036938 said:


> Cold, light, blowing rain. Remainder of mowing can wait. I suppose I should call protero and find out what the deal with the bagger I ordered almost three weeks ago is. They said 10-14 days and it would be ready.


I agree with Polaris. I would call Bob and just tell him you will be there Friday to pick it up. Did you put money down on it?


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2036934 said:


> They all blew away! Jeez this rediculis


Thank god.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2036942 said:


> I agree with Polaris. I would call Bob and just tell him you will be there Friday to pick it up. Did you put money down on it?


I didn't put any money down. I'm paying cash and it was all done on the phone. I will call this afternoon


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;2036916 said:


> Doing blow outs in wind and this rain equals no good.


Amen brother...


----------



## CityGuy

50° and mist


----------



## Polarismalibu

Trying to find a dirt cheap truck to throw a v box in and leave on site. Just needs to be drivable and 8' box if anyone knows of one


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2036953 said:


> Trying to find a dirt cheap truck to throw a v box in and leave on site. Just needs to be drivable and 8' box if anyone knows of one


I'll sell you my 97 dump. 6.5 diesel. It'll need to be plugged in. It's not pretty. But for sale it doesn't need to be I guess


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;2036945 said:


> I didn't put any money down. I'm paying cash and it was all done on the phone. I will call this afternoon


Tell him Friday or you're going to finance a new one. Biggest issue Is you better be ready to finance a new one.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2036957 said:


> Tell him Friday or you're going to finance a new one. Biggest issue Is you better be ready to finance a new one.


By new one, you mean a new one from someone else I'm guessing?


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2036955 said:


> I'll sell you my 97 dump. 6.5 diesel. It'll need to be plugged in. It's not pretty. But for sale it doesn't need to be I guess


How much are you thinking? Runs and drives good?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2036957 said:


> Tell him Friday or you're going to finance a new one. Biggest issue Is you better be ready to finance a new one.


Part of it's probably from him not putting money down. They probably can afford the materials to build it for him. His brother has to pay bobs payroll half the time.


----------



## skorum03

Polarismalibu;2036964 said:


> Part of it's probably from him not putting money down. They probably can afford the materials to build it for him. His brother has to pay bobs payroll half the time.


The guy sounded pretty excited that I was paying cash. Never even asked about down payment, I had to ask him if He wanted one and he said not to worry about it, just pay when I pick it up.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Leaves are dropping today!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2036963 said:


> How much are you thinking? Runs and drives good?


3k ish. Runs and drives. Could use a few things. Just hauled rock with it last week. Has a boss plow mount and harness. Passenger side door is screwed up and has to opened with a screw driver


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2036969 said:


> Leaves are dropping today!


I can't believe how many guys are out bagging


----------



## skorum03

Bagger is ready. So no worries there.


----------



## NorthernProServ

djagusch;2036916 said:


> Doing blow outs in wind and this rain equals no good.


This....sucks


----------



## Bill1090

Sprinkles. We're dropping some leaves today!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2036969 said:


> Leaves are dropping today!


You know, they are, but not as many as I thought... Lots of stuff that just turned is hanging on...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2036981 said:


> You know, they are, but not as many as I thought... Lots of stuff that just turned is hanging on...


Yea some is completely down others turned. Sucks. Want to get summer wrapped up


----------



## ryde307

For you guys doing blowouts how many do you get done or try to get done in a day?


----------



## Landcare - Mont

ryde307;2036992 said:


> For you guys doing blowouts how many do you get done or try to get done in a day?


25-30 per crew


----------



## Bill1090

Got chilly out.......


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2036999 said:


> Got chilly out.......


Pissing rain also


----------



## Bill1090

Reports of sleet in central mn....


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2037008 said:


> Reports of sleet in central mn....


Went from ac weather to needing the heat on damn near in less than 24 hours


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2037010 said:


> Went from ac weather to needing the heat on damn near in less than 24 hours


#bringonwinter


----------



## djagusch

ryde307;2036992 said:


> For you guys doing blowouts how many do you get done or try to get done in a day?


Really depends on the route and system size. Today we had 2 rigs going in one town and we got 41 done. Atleast 4 systems had 22 plus zones, and another 10 had 12 to 15 zones. I'm finishing 40 now. Will be done about 630.


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;2037012 said:


> #bringonwinter


This........


----------



## CityGuy

Droped 4 degrees in an hour.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dimension has sold.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2037020 said:


> Dimension has sold.


Hopefully pays for your fender


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2037021 said:


> Hopefully pays for your fender


Richard


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2037021 said:


> Hopefully pays for your fender


Oh geez............


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2037021 said:


> Hopefully pays for your fender


About half....


----------



## CityGuy

Smoked pork roast, au graten potatoes, and sautaed veggies for dinner.


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2036992 said:


> For you guys doing blowouts how many do you get done or try to get done in a day?


10-30 depending on location and proximity


----------



## andersman02

I need 3.5 weeks to finish cleanups, starting next week. Think I can get that?!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

andersman02;2037037 said:


> I need 3.5 weeks to finish cleanups, starting next week. Think I can get that?!


Hopefully. If you don't have 4 weeks of cleanups scheduled, you don't have enough work.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2037038 said:


> Hopefully. If you don't have 4 weeks of cleanups scheduled, you don't have enough work.


I have 4 hours worth and there all free


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2037038 said:


> Hopefully. If you don't have 4 weeks of cleanups scheduled, you don't have enough work.


I probably have two weeks worth, but I also work on much smaller scale than most of you.

So, with that said, if anyone needs help in the east metro, I may have some time once mine are done, depending on how many extras come in now that the leaves are all down.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;2037022 said:


> Richard


You rang??.......


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2037022 said:


> Richard


I was being serious. Want trying to be.


----------



## qualitycut

andersman02;2037037 said:


> I need 3.5 weeks to finish cleanups, starting next week. Think I can get that?!


How many times do you go through each


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2037038 said:


> Hopefully. If you don't have 4 weeks of cleanups scheduled, you don't have enough work.


Or slow........


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;2036953 said:


> Trying to find a dirt cheap truck to throw a v box in and leave on site. Just needs to be drivable and 8' box if anyone knows of one


How much you want to spend. I got a 89 f350 dump for sale. 60,000 original miles. New dump pump. Just rebuilt the dump box 2 years ago. Gas 351 windsor duel battery. Never failed to start. LED tail lights Asking $4750.00


----------



## unit28

Saturday .....bright weather day

Sat 10/17 12Z. ........28*° CALM wind

definitely hunting weather for me,
as the temp forecast drops more so


----------



## andersman02

qualitycut;2037049 said:


> How many times do you go through each


Go through each twice, roughly 2 weeks apart


----------



## Green Grass

And boom goes the compressor


----------



## qualitycut

andersman02;2037062 said:


> Go through each twice, roughly 2 weeks apart


Thats my plan as well


----------



## Deershack

Just finished dinner of 
Grouse and fresh caught Walleye. Have two limits of Grouse so far. Put 2500+mi on the truck and trailer so far going around Lake Superior and then hunting from Grand Marias to Upper Red. Anyone know if a Tarmagon counts toward your Grouse limit. Saw one but didn't take it, didn't know if it was legal. White caps on Upper Red today.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2037063 said:


> And boom goes the compressor


Nooooooo! You need one?


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2037083 said:


> Nooooooo! You need one?


I don't know. I will fix the coolant line tomorrow and reseal the leaking valve cover now. Hopefully that is it. I have a fear of a warped head or something else. It will still start and run.


----------



## Bill1090

unit28;2037059 said:


> Saturday .....bright weather day
> 
> Sat 10/17 12Z. ........28*° CALM wind
> 
> definitely hunting weather for me,
> as the temp forecast drops more so


I'm hoping the leaves will drop around my stand.... kinda thick to get a shot otherwise.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Wind died down some.


----------



## banonea

Sold my Western v plow today and bought a plow truck for less than i sold the plow for. ......cha-ching.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2037084 said:


> I don't know. I will fix the coolant line tomorrow and reseal the leaking valve cover now. Hopefully that is it. I have a fear of a warped head or something else. It will still start and run.


I shouldn't need my second/backup compressor until Sunday or Monday if you end up in a pinch


----------



## fozzy

skorum03;2036761 said:


> I just saw a picture on PS the other day of a guy who made a bracket of some sort that the blowers could sit on. Been looking for the picture for about 15 min now and I can't find it.
> 
> The guy had a blower on each side of the spreader sitting about bumper height


I believe that picture is in the post pictures of your truck and plows. Second to the last page currently.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2037105 said:


> I shouldn't need my second/backup compressor until Sunday or Monday if you end up in a pinch


I don't have anything pressing till Friday so hopefully I will be ok


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;2037116 said:


> I don't have anything pressing till Friday so hopefully I will be ok. But thanks for the offer that was super duper nice of you!


...............


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2037113 said:


>


It looks like a recipe for some rusty snowblowers.


----------



## skorum03

fozzy;2037107 said:


> I believe that picture is in the post pictures of your truck and plows. Second to the last page currently.


Nice work. Thank you


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2037121 said:


> It looks like a recipe for some rusty snowblowers.


They get rusty anyway, if they are in the truck bed it gets road spray. Can't win


----------



## SSS Inc.

Great news! Just got an email that a good customer wants to hold off until Spring on about 8-9 days worth of work. Cafe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2037131 said:


> Great news! Just got an email that a good customer wants to hold off until Spring on about 8-9 days worth of work. Cafe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Better than "oh wait, nevermind, we've decided to go with someone else".

You already have work lined up for next spring now!!!


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2037131 said:


> Great news! Just got an email that a good customer wants to hold off until Spring on about 8-9 days worth of work. Cafe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Might have time to get to Long Lake for an estimate now:waving::waving::waving:


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;2037131 said:


> Great news! Just got an email that a good customer wants to hold off until Spring on about 8-9 days worth of work. Cafe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Got the same thing about a monrh ago, $27,000.00 worth the mulch pushed off till spring. Good thing is there is another $10,000 worth the plants to go in at the same time.......


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;2037137 said:


> Might have time to get to Long Lake for an estimate now:waving::waving::waving:


Oh crap, forgot about that. We've been going strong since April and I've lost sight of a few things.



banonea;2037138 said:


> Got the same thing about a monrh ago, $27,000.00 worth the mulch pushed off till spring. Good thing is there is another $10,000 worth the plants to go in at the same time.......


It stinks, for us it takes one cold day and people think our season is over. This is to the tune of multiple six figures. Big hit unless it snows November 1st in which case we would have had no choice but to wait until Spring. I've been turning down other work, or at least telling people we are out many weeks for awhile now so to lose this really screws things up. After having people work nearly everyday for six months I was hoping to finish strong.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2037136 said:


> Better than "oh wait, nevermind, we've decided to go with someone else".
> 
> You already have work lined up for next spring now!!!


This is true but with a limited number of days to fill every year I hate to end the season early just to take up space next season.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2037141 said:


> This is true but with a limited number of days to fill every year I hate to end the season early just to take up space next season.


I know, I was entirely tongue in cheek/


----------



## Camden

Just got back from the Taylor Swift concert in Fargo. She sure puts on a great show. It was my 10yo daughter's first concert so that was fun to be a part of. She started hitting a wall around 10:00 because she's usually dead asleep by then but she made it through. She was asleep in my truck by the time we got to Moorhead. 

Talk about wind...my goodness. I don't know how big rigs held onto the roads today. Some of the gusts that hit my truck jolted me to one side or the other, I can't even imagine what would've happened if I had an enclosed trailer behind me. 

There were promotional tents setup outside of the Fargodome that were flipped over completely and none of the sponsors attempted to be outside.


----------



## CityGuy

42° cloudy light breeze


----------



## SnowGuy73

45° breezy, overcast.


----------



## djagusch

Green Grass;2037084 said:


> I don't know. I will fix the coolant line tomorrow and reseal the leaking valve cover now. Hopefully that is it. I have a fear of a warped head or something else. It will still start and run.


Is the fan belt tension spring good? Only time has overheated is when that spring breaks.


----------



## CityGuy

Definitely feels like fall out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Barlow says next week looks warm.


----------



## TKLAWN

Camden;2037156 said:


> Just got back from the Taylor Swift concert in Fargo. She sure puts on a great show. It was my 10yo daughter's first concert so that was fun to be a part of. She started hitting a wall around 10:00 because she's usually dead asleep by then but she made it through. She was asleep in my truck by the time we got to Moorhead.
> 
> Talk about wind...my goodness. I don't know how big rigs held onto the roads today. Some of the gusts that hit my truck jolted me to one side or the other, I can't even imagine what would've happened if I had an enclosed trailer behind me.
> 
> There were promotional tents setup outside of the Fargodome that were flipped over completely and none of the sponsors attempted to be outside.


Fresh Charlie?????

Flakes in Brainerd btw.


----------



## IDST

SnowGuy73;2037170 said:


> Barlow says next looks warm.


Next what?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2037170 said:


> Barlow says next looks warm.


Nooooooooooooo


----------



## SnowGuy73

jagext;2037175 said:


> Next what?


Next week*


----------



## CityGuy

Playboy is going non-nude. They are going to have tasefully clothed pictures. Possibly going away from the center fold as well.


----------



## Green Grass

djagusch;2037164 said:


> Is the fan belt tension spring good? Only time has overheated is when that spring breaks.


I will check today there is a pin hole in a coolant tube that I found.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Zero dew..


----------



## SnowGuy73

High of only 46 on Friday!


----------



## SnowGuy73

and only 50 on Saturday!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If anyone gets a call from a Chris, who left his last job because they didn't pay their work comp (not me, that's the story he gives) you will want to pass, unless you need a pair of hands for about 4 days.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

So a guy just quit because it's too cold! WTF!?


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2037181 said:


> Playboy is going non-nude. They are going to have tasefully clothed pictures. Possibly going away from the center fold as well.


SO basically going after the Maxim Magazine market.
Circulation at its peak = 6.5m
Circulation now = 800,000
Time to reinvent themselves...


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2037192 said:


> High of only 46 on Friday!


Bring on the cold.


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;2037199 said:


> SO basically going after the Maxim Magazine market.
> Circulation at its peak = 6.5m
> Circulation now = 800,000
> Time to reinvent themselves...


Yup. Circulaton is down about half from when it started.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sprinkles here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Short a handful of bushes yesterday. Had the holes dug out.

Get back to the job site today, someone threw their dog crap bag in one of the holes.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Didn't fall asleep till after 4 worst night of sleep all year and now stuck on 94 not even moving. What a day already


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;2037218 said:


> Didn't fall asleep till after 4 worst night of sleep all year and now stuck on 94 not even moving. What a day already


Did you find a truck for your sander?


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2037218 said:


> Didn't fall asleep till after 4 worst night of sleep all year and now stuck on 94 not even moving. What a day already


That sucks. Have you been tested for a cpap? Or Had a sleep study?


----------



## CityGuy

42° mostly cloudy, light breeze


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2037221 said:


> That sucks. Have you been tested for a cpap? Or Had a sleep study?


It's not from that. I was just litterly wide awake no matter what I did I couldn't get to sleep


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;2037219 said:


> Did you find a truck for your sander?


Not yet no


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2037210 said:


> Short a handful of bushes yesterday. Had the holes dug out.
> 
> Get back to the job site today, someone threw their dog crap bag in one of the holes.


They probably wanted to fill it in so no one would trip


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nws put up the averages during el Nino...

Basically 50/50.


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;2037226 said:


> Not yet no


Would you like some pic of the 1 ton dump i got for sale?


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;2037231 said:


> Nws put up the averages during el Nino...
> 
> Basically 50/50.


On Facebook that is.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Driving around, looks like everyone is still doing regular mowing.... I know my accounts need it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;2037173 said:


> Fresh Charlie?????
> 
> Flakes in Brainerd btw.


Hahahahaha


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2037241 said:


> Driving around, looks like everyone is still doing regular mowing.... I know my accounts need it.


Same here, trying to get stuff down to 3" still!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2037241 said:


> Driving around, looks like everyone is still doing regular mowing.... I know my accounts need it.


We are bagging some lawns


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Only had 4 guys at the Sr. High today. They had it done in 3 hours.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;2037264 said:


> Same here, trying to get stuff down to 3" still!


Same here.


----------



## CityGuy

Turning into a nice day.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2037268 said:


> We are bagging some lawns


I seen one other guy today also bagging.

He was pulling a toro proline on a sledbed behind his caravan!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

How come no one mentioned Dulono's pizza in Uptown before??


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2037273 said:


> I seen one other guy today also bagging.
> 
> He was pulling a toro proline on a sledbed behind his caravan!


We are just doing the one's with ash trees


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2037277 said:


> We are just doing the one's with ash trees


What about maples? Most are bare down here


----------



## banonea

Leaves are holding on here, not doing anything till maby Friday. Nothing is growing


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2037276 said:


> How come no one mentioned Dulono's pizza in Uptown before??


Sorry about that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2037288 said:


> Sorry about that.


Place is delicious!! 2 blocks from where we are, I'd be 250 lbs if we had more than 4 days left down here.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2037281 said:


> What about maples? Most are bare down here


The ash at some accounts are huge is the only reason and the guy I bought these accounts from bags most of October. We are really just running them over and leaving the side baggers full and shredding therm up good


----------



## ryde307

Landcare - Mont;2036994 said:


> 25-30 per crew


You came out of nowhere. I wonder how many others read this thread?



LwnmwrMan22;2037289 said:


> Place is delicious!! 2 blocks from where we are, I'd be 250 lbs if we had more than 4 days left down here.


Never heard of it but will give it a try. The best pizza I have had is in Phoenix at a place called spinatos. It's a family place with 4 or 5 locations now. The sauce has a slight sweetness to it. Best pizza I have had. I want to open one here.


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;2037292 said:


> You came out of nowhere. I wonder how many others read this thread?
> .


I am thinking there are a lot of people reading our thread.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;2037292 said:


> You came out of nowhere. I wonder how many others read this thread?
> 
> Never heard of it but will give it a try. The best pizza I have had is in Phoenix at a place called spinatos. It's a family place with 4 or 5 locations now. The sauce has a slight sweetness to it. Best pizza I have had. I want to open one here.


Put something up for sale, they come out from every direction wanting information. Then, complete silence.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Most all the trees by me have a minimum of 40-50% of the leave a left.


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;2037293 said:


> I am thinking there are a lot of people reading our thread.


It is because use we are oozing awesomeness


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;2037296 said:


> It is because use we are oozing gravy.


We are??????


----------



## Bill1090

ryde307;2037292 said:


> You came out of nowhere. I wonder how many others read this thread?


Maybe he's a Canadian spy checking out the thread, plotting to try to take us over in the post count.


----------



## qualitycut

Why do old people always ask how much food is on the menu then ask how much with tax. Then ask a million questions about what is on the food.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2037281 said:


> What about maples? Most are bare down here


Weird... up here they're still 80% full


----------



## skorum03

Should we be concerned that just about every weather person on the earth is talking about El Nino and the mild winter we are about to have?

Since this is a weather thread


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;2037318 said:


> Should we be concerned that just about every weather person on the earth is talking about El Nino and the mild winter we are about to have?
> 
> Since this is a weather thread


I am..........


----------



## Bill1090

skorum03;2037318 said:


> Should we be concerned that just about every weather person on the earth is talking about El Nino and the mild winter we are about to have?
> 
> Since this is a weather thread


Yes........


----------



## banonea

skorum03;2037318 said:


> Should we be concerned that just about every weather person on the earth is talking about El Nino and the mild winter we are about to have?
> 
> Since this is a weather thread


Never have been beforenot going to start now they cannot predict the weather for tomorrow let alone all winter...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2037307 said:


> Why do old people always ask how much food is on the menu then ask how much with tax. Then ask a million questions about what is on the food.


Facebook post?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2037325 said:


> Facebook post?


Nope, was asking the old people on here.


----------



## albhb3

stupid TWIC card 128.50 later


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2037329 said:


> Nope, was asking the old people on here.


I'm not old then. Had no idea how much the pizza buffet was today until we left.

Quality - you'd like the place. 2-1 beers all day, every day. Be a good spot for a meeting of the minds sometime. WAY better than Old World.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2037336 said:


> I'm not old then. Had no idea how much the pizza buffet was today until we left.
> 
> Quality - you'd like the place. 2-1 beers all day, every day. Be a good spot for a meeting of the minds sometime. WAY better than Old World.


Jeez and I went to Arby's


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2037338 said:


> Jeez and I went to Arby's


I skipped lunch


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2037339 said:


> I skipped lunch


Same.......


----------



## Ranger620

I have a weeks worth of work to do before I leave for ten days on Friday. Plus pack and get ready. On my way to waconia maybe tk will come help me sheet rock


----------



## cbservicesllc

skorum03;2037318 said:


> Should we be concerned that just about every weather person on the earth is talking about El Nino and the mild winter we are about to have?
> 
> Since this is a weather thread


I am... waiting for the other shoe to drop and get cafe'd on now that I guided people to all these monthly's...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2037343 said:


> I am... waiting for the other shoe to drop and get cafe'd on now that I guided people to all these monthly's...


Yeah.... Pretty certain we will be about 72" this year. That's my number. Someone wanna mark post down??


----------



## albhb3

All I know is that is smelled like winter this morning does that count?


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;2037344 said:


> Yeah.... Pretty certain we will be about 72" this year. That's my number. Someone wanna mark post down??


I'm hoping not nobodys got time for dat


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2037344 said:


> Yeah.... Pretty certain we will be about 72" this year. That's my number. Someone wanna mark post down??


I would be totally ok with that. Not to much but enough I'll have to do hauling on my per times


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;2037288 said:


> Sorry about that.


Is that the one over by a big church and MFD 14's?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2037293 said:


> I am thinking there are a lot of people reading our thread.


This........


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2037296 said:


> It is because use we are oozing awesomeness


This........


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;2037302 said:


> Maybe he's a Canadian spy checking out the thread, plotting to try to take us over in the post count.


Better kick it into high gear.


----------



## CityGuy

skorum03;2037318 said:


> Should we be concerned that just about every weather person on the earth is talking about El Nino and the mild winter we are about to have?
> 
> Since this is a weather thread


I have a gut feeling it could back fire on them. Read somewhere about no el ninos are the same.


----------



## CityGuy

Anybody here twitter savy? Got a question about it.


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;2037360 said:


> Anybody here twitter savy? Got a question about it.


Like what??


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2037360 said:


> Anybody here twitter savy? Got a question about it.


Nope........


----------



## Camden

CityGuy;2037360 said:


> Anybody here twitter savy? Got a question about it.


I check out Twitter more than I check out this site.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Polarismalibu;2037347 said:


> I would be totally ok with that. Not to much but enough I'll have to do hauling on my per times


I think you misunderstood Lwnmwrman. He will get 72" and the rest of us will get half of that.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2037373 said:


> I think you misunderstood Lwnmwrman. He will get 72" and the rest of us will get half of that.


Ha I didn't want to say it


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;2037365 said:


> Like what??


When I like or retreat something my feed or whatever reverts to the newest tweet all the sudden. It never used to do this. I looked at the settings but didn't see anything. Am I missing something?


----------



## Camden

CityGuy;2037376 said:


> When I like or retreat something my feed or whatever reverts to the newest tweet all the sudden. It never used to do this. I looked at the settings but didn't see anything. Am I missing something?


Your newest tweets should always be at the top. Even if you retweet (not retreat) an old tweet it'll still should up at the top of your timeline.


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;2037378 said:


> Your newest tweets should always be at the top. Even if you retweet (not retreat) an old tweet it'll still should up at the top of your timeline.


Yes but when I do it, it takes me to the top. So if I retweet something from you that you put up yesterday I get taken back to the top and have to scroll through all the tweets to get back to where I was?


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;2037380 said:


> Yes but when I do it, it takes me to the top. So if I retweet something from you that you put up yesterday I get taken back to the top and have to scroll through all the tweets to get back to where I was?


It's just the way it is. No way to change it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2037373 said:


> I think you misunderstood Lwnmwrman. He will get 72" and the rest of us will get half of that.


Probably the truth......


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2037336 said:


> I'm not old then. Had no idea how much the pizza buffet was today until we left.
> 
> Quality - you'd like the place. 2-1 beers all day, every day. Be a good spot for a meeting of the minds sometime. WAY better than Old World.


Not much good with Old World... Quantity over Quality....no offense Quality.:waving:


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2037388 said:


> Not much good with Old World... Quantity over Quality....no offense Quality.:waving:


Was allot better before they moved I never go or order pizza from there anymore. Once every few months


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;2037373 said:


> I think you misunderstood Lwnmwrman. He will get 72" and the rest of us will get half of that.


Well he can have 144" then


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2037389 said:


> Was allot better before they moved I never go or order pizza from there anymore. Once every few months


Was just there last week...might be quite some time before I go again. I agree, but their pizza never was high on my list.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2037392 said:


> Well he can have 144" then


Bring it...........Thumbs Up


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2037392 said:


> Well he can have 144" then


All in December again?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2037393 said:


> Was just there last week...might be quite some time before I go again. I agree, but their pizza never was high on my list.


Are you the one they banned?


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2037393 said:


> Was just there last week...might be quite some time before I go again. I agree, but their pizza never was high on my list.


I only order the Mac an cheese with chicken


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2037395 said:


> All in December again?


Pretty sure he would just quit then

I know I would


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;2037381 said:


> It's just the way it is. No way to change it.


That sucks.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2037297 said:


> We are??????


Just seen the change.......lol


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;2037399 said:


> That sucks.


Twitter is dead anyways. Instagram is where it's at!


----------



## fozzy

albhb3;2037334 said:


> stupid TWIC card 128.50 later


Where are you working that you need one of those?


----------



## fozzy

LwnmwrMan22;2037113 said:


>


He has more pictures of it . With out the blowers on the truck.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2037344 said:


> Yeah.... Pretty certain we will be about 72" this year. That's my number. Someone wanna mark post down??


I'm going to say 54"


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2037373 said:


> I think you misunderstood Lwnmwrman. He will get 72" and the rest of us will get half of that.


"Along and North of 94..."


----------



## CityGuy

Anybody using I think it's called face chat or the android equivilant? Is it any good?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Not trying to get political but #Demdebate.

I might be looking for a new TV sometime tonight. But I gotta do it.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2037113 said:


>


SWEET! I'm actually going to put the same spreader on the same truck only mine's a GMC.

So any idea how those blowers are attached? I just need to haul one at a time.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2037426 said:


> Not trying to get political but #Demdebate.
> 
> I might be looking for a new TV sometime tonight. But I gotta do it.


#feelthebern


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2037431 said:


> #feelthebern


Oh I get it.


----------



## CityGuy

The Weather Channel on tv says it's going to be 999 degrees tonight. 

Might want to turn the air on.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2037433 said:


> The Weather Channel on tv says it's going to be 999 degrees tonight.
> 
> Might want to turn the air on.


Yeah I'll turn mine on lol


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2037432 said:


> Oh I get it.


That was his marketing for a bit all the idiot's on my Facebook feed had it. I think cb was one of them.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2037436 said:


> That was his marketing for a bit all the idiot's on my Facebook feed had it. I think cb was one of them.


He speaks with a bit of energy. I bet he gets the nomination. Ever since Chris Baker got booted off his conservative radio show on ktlk he turned super liberal. Weird.

Heres what I've gathered so far........Everything is Free!!!


----------



## Camden

fozzy;2037415 said:


> He has more pictures of it . With out the blowers on the truck.


Got a link?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2037439 said:


> He speaks with a bit of energy. I bet he gets the nomination. Ever since Chris Baker got booted off his conservative radio show on ktlk he turned super liberal. Weird.
> 
> Heres what I've gathered so far........Everything is Free!!!


i quit watching after 5 min

My new goal is to go to bed happy.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2037441 said:


> i quit watching after 5 min
> 
> My new goal is to go to bed happy.


That's not happening here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2037439 said:


> He speaks with a bit of energy. I bet he gets the nomination. Ever since Chris Baker got booted off his conservative radio show on ktlk he turned super liberal. Weird.
> 
> Heres what I've gathered so far........Everything is Free!!!


Wait....Chris WHO was on the radio???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2037440 said:


> Got a link?


I'll find it...1/2 time at the football game.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=42969&page=327


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=42969&page=327

Camden..... Click that. It's all on that page and a page or two back.


----------



## snowman55

I can't believe 50% of Americans can believe In these people . Break out the bubble wrap and numbered uniforms. 

What ever happened to self reliance? Why is it evil to be successful unless your a democratic politician?


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;2037439 said:


> He speaks with a bit of energy. I bet he gets the nomination. Ever since Chris Baker got booted off his conservative radio show on ktlk he turned super liberal. Weird.
> 
> Heres what I've gathered so far........Everything is Free!!!


Everything is free. Until you get a paycheck that is 1/4 of what you earned.

How anyone could think this way is well beyond me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Goodness I'm FREEZING!!!


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2037450 said:


> Goodness I'm FREEZING!!!


Still mowing?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;2037453 said:


> Still mowing?


High school playoffs started. Oldest wanted to go to the game.


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;2037453 said:


> Still mowing?


He's at a Football game!wesport


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2037456 said:


> He's at a Football game!wesport


Looking for more lawn care contracts. :laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

Does Plowsite blow up when "we" get to 10,000 pages?
Shouldn't be a problem this year??? Thumbs Up


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2037455 said:


> High school playoffs started. Oldest wanted to go to the game.


Ah I missed that. Can't believe it's that time of year already.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2037444 said:


> Wait....Chris WHO was on the radio???


See..............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;2037462 said:


> Ah I missed that. Can't believe it's that time of year already.


MN playoffs were bumped up. Since they don't have the dome, there were too many reasons they couldn't play at TCF Bank late into fall. So they moved the season up 2-3 weeks.


----------



## snowman55

skorum03;2037449 said:


> Everything is free. Until you get a paycheck that is 1/4 of what you earned.
> 
> How anyone could think this way is well beyond me.


You will be unemployed. Unless you work for the government. Good news is you will have as little as everyone else


----------



## Doughboy12

Gas under $2 by Xmas or for sure New Years. Mark it down next to Lawnmowermn's 72" call.


----------



## Doughboy12

OPEC is claiming their plan is working....

What is their plan you ask....To put the little guy out of the market with the high dollar oil by sending the price below the little guy's cost.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2037463 said:


> See..............


hahahahahaah Thumbs Up


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2037467 said:


> MN playoffs were bumped up. Since they don't have the dome, there were too many reasons they couldn't play at TCF Bank late into fall. So they moved the season up 2-3 weeks.


That's right i forgot about the no dome thing now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2037473 said:


> hahahahahaah Thumbs Up


I lol'd......


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;2037463 said:


> See..............


Nice.......Thumbs Up


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2037471 said:


> OPEC is claiming their plan is working....
> 
> What is their plan you ask....To put the little guy out of the market with the high dollar oil by sending the price below the little guy's cost.


Imagine when the little guys are gone


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2037424 said:


> Anybody using I think it's called face chat or the android equivilant? Is it any good?


Hangouts? We use it for work sometimes... works pretty good


----------



## skorum03

Are the emails not a real issue that America is facing? 


Just for the record, I don't like any of them on either side of the isle. They're all crooks now


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2037436 said:


> That was his marketing for a bit all the idiot's on my Facebook feed had it. I think cb was one of them.


No that was for the VD cream I was peddling... Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2037439 said:


> He speaks with a bit of energy. I bet he gets the nomination. Ever since Chris Baker got booted off his conservative radio show on ktlk he turned super liberal. Weird.
> 
> Heres what I've gathered so far........Everything is Free!!!


Yeah... I hit a rough patch...


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2037463 said:


> See..............


Hahahahahahaha... I literally just spit my beer out and now my wife is laughing her butt off


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2037487 said:


> Hahahahahahaha... I literally just spit my beer out and now my wife is laughing her butt off


haha I kept hitting refresh to see when you got to that post.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;2037463 said:


> See..............


Hahahah wtf


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2037447 said:


> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=42969&page=327
> 
> Camden..... Click that. It's all on that page and a page or two back.


Thanks for the link. There's NO chance I'm going to spend that much time fabbing up a similar setup. That guy created a really neat thing but it's too labor/cost intensive for me.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2037487 said:


> Hahahahahahaha... I literally just spit my beer out and now my wife is laughing her butt off


For the record I loved your show.


----------



## snowman55

Inequality inequality. 47% of Americans now receive free stuff and if they work harder or more their free stuff gets taken away.


----------



## Camden

Sanders just said he wants $15 minimum wage and free tuition for all. Raising the minimum wage will increase inflation (common sense) and who's going to pay the inherent costs of operating a college?


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;2037482 said:


> Hangouts? We use it for work sometimes... works pretty good


I used to, mine disappeared from my phone.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2037491 said:


> For the record I loved your show.


And I loved it too Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

snowman55;2037492 said:


> Inequality inequality. 47% of Americans now receive free stuff and if they work harder or more their free stuff gets taken away.


Is that true? 47%??


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

Camden;2037493 said:


> Sanders just said he wants $15 minimum wage and free tuition for all. Raising the minimum wage will increase inflation (common sense) and who's going to pay the inherent costs of operating a college?


Just shows these liberal clowns have no idea how the real world works. I propose we build a wall down the middle of the country, put all the conservatives on one side, liberals on the other. See how long the commies survive without being able to leech off the productive folks.


----------



## skorum03

The format of this debate sucks. I'm genuinely interested in hearing from more than just two candidates


----------



## CityGuy

Anybody know of a paint for sheetrock that is waterproof? Want to paint my garage rock before I soak it too much washing cars this winter.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Wow....................


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;2037501 said:


> Anybody know of a paint for sheetrock that is waterproof? Want to paint my garage rock before I soak it too much washing cars this winter.


I would vote for the Glossier the better.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2037504 said:


> I would vote for the Glossier the better.


Mirrored walls


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2037501 said:


> Anybody know of a paint for sheetrock that is waterproof? Want to paint my garage rock before I soak it too much washing cars this winter.


I fell like it would still get into it some how.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2037505 said:


> Mirrored walls


Exactly. . . . . . . . .


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Lawn Enforcer;2037498 said:


> Just shows these liberal clowns have no idea how the real world works. I propose we build a wall down the middle of the country, put all the conservatives on one side, liberals on the other. See how long the commies survive without being able to leech off the productive folks.


Where have you been?


----------



## qualitycut

Run diamond plate along the bottom few feet?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2037510 said:


> Run diamond plate along the bottom few feet?


payuppayuppayup How about the carwash>>>


----------



## mnlefty

qualitycut;2037510 said:


> Run diamond plate along the bottom few feet?


Or the cheap frp panels from the depot or menards.


----------



## snowman55

cbservicesllc;2037497 said:


> Is that true? 47%??


From Forbes

Obamacare has pushed us over the entitlements tipping point. In 2011 some 49.2 percent of U.S. households received benefits from one or more government programs-about 151 million out of an estimated 306.8 million Americans-according to U.S. Census Bureau data released last October.

And to be fair about 50 mil people get social security. But the same they work and their taxes go up on that.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;2037510 said:


> Run diamond plate along the bottom few feet?


Too expensive


----------



## CityGuy

mnlefty;2037512 said:


> Or the cheap frp panels from the depot or menards.


Is that the rolled up plastic type stuff?


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;2037511 said:


> payuppayuppayup How about the carwash>>>


Not one close enough. I'm more thinking quick rinse on the really crappy days.


----------



## cbservicesllc

mnlefty;2037512 said:


> Or the cheap frp panels from the depot or menards.


Been thinking about that or Plywoood/paint for my garage


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;2037516 said:


> Is that the rolled up plastic type stuff?


Fiberglass reinforced plastic (frp). 4 x 8 sheets from menards. That's the way I would go.


----------



## mnlefty

CityGuy;2037516 said:


> Is that the rolled up plastic type stuff?


Typically in 4x8 or 4x10 sheets like drywall, but thinner, $20-25 bucks per sheet.


----------



## cbservicesllc

snowman55;2037513 said:


> From Forbes
> 
> Obamacare has pushed us over the entitlements tipping point. In 2011 some 49.2 percent of U.S. households received benefits from one or more government programs-about 151 million out of an estimated 306.8 million Americans-according to U.S. Census Bureau data released last October.
> 
> And to be fair about 50 mil people get social security. But the same they work and their taxes go up on that.


Oh boy.....


----------



## Ranger620

mnlefty;2037520 said:


> Typically in 4x8 or 4x10 sheets like drywall, but thinner, $20-25 bucks per sheet.


33.79 plus tax at menards. I believe they only have almond no more white. Did 400 sheets last summer. Glue on is the best but you can use those pins. I prefer the glue. More work but better results


----------



## snowman55

I shouldn't watch this stuff. My previous post doesn't include all funding that goes to colleges/hospitals/ football teams.. Etc. even the wealthy get government funding. How much do you get?


----------



## Green Grass

snowman55;2037523 said:


> I shouldn't watch this stuff. My previous post doesn't include all funding that goes to colleges/hospitals/ football teams.. Etc. even the wealthy get government funding. How much do you get?


That crap makes me sick


----------



## CityGuy

38° and clear


----------



## CityGuy

Friday night is looking like the first frost.


----------



## SnowGuy73

40 calm clear.


----------



## skorum03

Could probably have turned the heat on for a little while last night..


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light dew..


----------



## CityGuy

No rain in the forecast until Monday.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

jimslawnsnow;2037509 said:


> Where have you been?


I pop in time to time to check on things but I've been pretty busy so I haven't contributed much.


----------



## Bill1090

25*
Frosty.
Hopefully the SuperDuty starts!


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2037501 said:


> Anybody know of a paint for sheetrock that is waterproof? Want to paint my garage rock before I soak it too much washing cars this winter.


Tape off 12" from the floor and get some bed liner spray in a can or roll on. Make sure to do about 1" on the concrete so it makes a seal at the bottom of the wall


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2037548 said:


> No rain in the forecast until Monday.


That'll change.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light frost in Eden prairie.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2037561 said:


> Tape off 12" from the floor and get some bed liner spray in a can or roll on. Make sure to do about 1" on the concrete so it makes a seal at the bottom of the wall


My rock is out about 5/8 of an inch from concrete lip and up off floor About an inch. I will price that out.

Thanks.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2037563 said:


> That'll change.


Usually does.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2037564 said:


> Light frost in Eden prairie.


Ran into some fog going over the river today.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2037566 said:


> My rock is out about 5/8 of an inch from concrete lip and up off floor About an inch. I will price that out.
> 
> Thanks.


Another way is to install piece of composite decking on the floor to the wall and caulk the seam at the floor. Done that as well and it works great


----------



## qualitycut

Grass is wet must of had slight frost here as well. Now for all the leaves to drop.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just met the guy to get this lien release. He still acts like it's an absolute hassle. 

Some people are strange. If he acted like this with customers, no wonder he went broke.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Grass is still growing....


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2037574 said:


> Just met the guy to get this lien release. He still acts like it's an absolute hassle.
> 
> Some people are strange. If he acted like this with customers, no wonder he went broke.


I can't stand people like that. Guy I bought the accounts from acts like that from time to time when I havea question. I let him have it the other day.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2037578 said:


> Grass is still growing....


29 for a low Friday. We are close


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2037578 said:


> Grass is still growing....


Mine slowed down dramatically but still is as well.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2037582 said:


> I can't stand people like that. Guy I bought the accounts from acts like that from time to time when I havea question. I let him have it the other day.


Isn't he a friend of yours?


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2037594 said:


> Isn't he a friend of yours?


Yea but can still be a d bag


----------



## cbservicesllc

Wow... you guys are really pumping out the material this morning... I actually have to go to other threads during blowouts today....


----------



## Bill1090

cbservicesllc;2037614 said:


> Wow... you guys are really pumping out the material this morning... I actually have to go to other threads during blowouts today....


Sorry boss!


----------



## Bill1090

Balmy 47*

Feels like 60*+

T-shirt weather!


----------



## Bill1090

#3,000........


----------



## Bill1090

Forgot to post this the other day.... when I was at Best Buy doing phone stuff I was talking to the Samsung guy. Apparently you can take your phone in to them when it's time for a system update and they can do a factory update right there for free. He said it usually works better and you don't run into as many bugs as you might doing it on your phone.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2037623 said:


> Forgot to post this the other day.... when I was at Best Buy doing phone stuff I was talking to the Samsung guy. Apparently you can take your phone in to them when it's time for a system update and they can do a factory update right there for free. He said it usually works better and you don't run into as many bugs as you might doing it on your phone.


Yeah, they just wanna see if you have any nudes of your gal. There's nothing else they do differently.


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;2037621 said:


> #3,000........


Slacker...


----------



## qualitycut

People still swamping out their yards


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2037626 said:


> People still swamping out their yards


Gotta keep the trees watered.


----------



## Camden

Bill1090;2037621 said:


> #3,000........


It's not a contest.

(BTW - You're still 2k behind me. )


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Decided the new truck needed some steps...

Now if the letter guy would just show up, I wouldn't feel like I wasted a day.


----------



## qualitycut

Amazing how much better my attitude and work ethic is having good positive guys working. My other guy called in sick Monday. Bottle flu I'm guessing. Haven't called him all week


----------



## ryde307

Which one of you is Shakopeesprinklers.com doing blowouts for $40? If I give you 150 will you do them for $30 each?


----------



## Doughboy12

ryde307;2037643 said:


> Which one of you is Shakopeesprinklers.com doing blowouts for $40? If I give you 150 will you do them for $30 each?


"We charge $50 for a system upto 10 zones." Thumbs Up


----------



## ryde307

Doughboy12;2037648 said:


> "We charge $50 for a system upto 10 zones." Thumbs Up


Apply discount code "Craigs" for $10 off.


----------



## Bill1090

ryde307;2037650 said:


> Apply discount code "Craigs" for $10 off.


Hmmm. Is Snowguys name Craig??


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2037624 said:


> Yeah, they just wanna see if you have any nudes of your gal. There's nothing else they do differently.


I guess they hook it up to a laptop to do it.


----------



## Bill1090

Camden;2037629 said:


> It's not a contest.
> 
> (BTW - You're still 2k behind me. )


You just have too much time on your hands...


----------



## unit28

xray apt for wife unit attm.


mexcan food sounds good 
I miss the good stuff , ....
recommendations?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Fricken traffic in owatona is ridiculous


----------



## Doughboy12

unit28;2037657 said:


> xray apt for wife unit attm.
> 
> mexcan food sounds good
> I miss the good stuff , ....
> recommendations?


Where are you??? (town)


----------



## ryde307

Bill1090;2037651 said:


> Hmmm. Is Snowguys name Craig??


Reference to Craigslist. It's where I saw the add.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2037659 said:


> Fricken traffic in owatona is ridiculous


Construction project doesn't help...wesport


----------



## albhb3

Bill1090;2037652 said:


> I guess they hook it up to a laptop to do it.


well yeah how else are they suppost to keep them all for themselves


----------



## Bill1090

ryde307;2037664 said:


> Reference to Craigslist. It's where I saw the add.


That makes sense.


----------



## Bill1090

albhb3;2037668 said:


> well yeah how else are they suppost to keep them all for themselves


Good point!


----------



## Bill1090

High of 49* Friday and 48* Saturday. Perfect fall weather!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2037657 said:


> xray apt for wife unit attm.
> 
> mexcan food sounds good
> I miss the good stuff , ....
> recommendations?


You like Don Julio's?? Forest Lake is better than North Branch.


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone aereate in mendota heights?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2037667 said:


> Construction project doesn't help...wesport


That was the problem


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2037643 said:


> Which one of you is Shakopeesprinklers.com doing blowouts for $40? If I give you 150 will you do them for $30 each?


Haha... I called this guy earlier this week and said about the same thing! Thumbs Up

Not sure why it rotated...


----------



## CityGuy

Was somebody here looking for a Blizzard plow?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2037682 said:


> Was somebody here looking for a Blizzard plow?


I was looking to sell one, but didn't make a deal on the truck it was on.

Quality, SsS or Ranger are the ones that run them.

Speaking of Blizzards, do the edges on the wings wear faster / slower than. The blade?


----------



## CityGuy

Wow I work with a bunch of 10 year olds. I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2037692 said:


> Speaking of Blizzards, do the edges on the wings wear faster / slower than. The blade?


How exactly would that work???


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2037676 said:


> That was the problem


You pass by my place yet?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2037692 said:


> I was looking to sell one, but didn't make a deal on the truck it was on.
> 
> Quality, SsS or Ranger are the ones that run them.
> 
> Speaking of Blizzards, do the edges on the wings wear faster / slower than. The blade?


My wideout wears even


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2037699 said:


> You pass by my place yet?


Yep down in Iowa


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2037700 said:


> My wideout wears even


But what if you don't run the wings. Or wait, they are running on the pavement even when they're not extended, right???


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2037705 said:


> But what if you don't run the wings. Or wait, they are running on the pavement even when they're not extended, right???


Yeah there always on the pavement


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Was just thinking about the Boss wings. Pretty much gotta run them all the time. If you leave them off for a couple storms, then you'd have shorter edges in the blade than the wings.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2037708 said:


> Was just thinking about the Boss wings. Pretty much gotta run them all the time. If you leave them off for a couple storms, then you'd have shorter edges in the blade than the wings.


You are correct. If you buy brand new wings you need new edges on the plow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2037709 said:


> You are correct. If you buy brand new wings you need new edges on the plow


Couple of cheap straight blades w/wings I'm gonna put on my backsup truck at the schools where we just wing everything over to the side anyways.


----------



## Camden

CityGuy;2037695 said:


> Wow I work with a bunch of 10 year olds. I'll leave it at that.


That doesn't sound right. Aren't there child labor laws?


----------



## qualitycut

13 hours of mowing done in 7 today. Helped them for 4 did 2 hours of skid work and a small landscape job rest of the day. Mounted a piece of steel on the outside of mower. Worked awesome


----------



## albhb3

Camden;2037721 said:


> That doesn't sound right. Aren't there child labor laws?


I'm pretty sure that's the max mental capacity allowed for union employees. Cant let them get outta line ya know


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;2037721 said:


> That doesn't sound right. Aren't there child labor laws?


It's like high school all over again. He said, she said I hate you This week and we're best friends next week.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2037740 said:


> It's like high school all over again. He said, she said I hate you This week and we're best friends next week.


Maybe you will graduate this time


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;2037751 said:


> Maybe you will graduate this time


I think he has a ways to go until retirement


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2037756 said:


> I think he has a ways to go until retirement


 15 years........


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2037751 said:


> Maybe you will graduate this time


I still have nightmares every so often I failed a class and need to go back to school.


----------



## Doughboy12

WNBA ........ Meh
Wife wants to watch it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Figured out the wires that run the heat for trailer tow mirrors on the dump.

Now I gotta find a couple of heated tow mirrors, wire them into the defrost switch and I'm good to go.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2037789 said:


> Figured out the wires that run the heat for trailer tow mirrors on the dump.
> 
> Now I gotta find a couple of heated tow mirrors, wire them into the defrost switch and I'm good to go.


http://www.amazon.com/2002-2008-2003-2009-Telescopic-Telescoping-Mirror/dp/B006ACYXTQ


----------



## fozzy

skorum03;2037449 said:


> Everything is free. Until you get a paycheck that is 1/4 of what you earned.
> 
> How anyone could think this way is well beyond me.


It is the Canadian way of life.


----------



## Green Grass

Doughboy12;2037791 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/2002-2008-2003-2009-Telescopic-Telescoping-Mirror/dp/B006ACYXTQ


Not new enough


----------



## Doughboy12

Green Grass;2037796 said:


> Not new enough


What year?


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2037672 said:


> You like Don Julio's?? Forest Lake is better than North Branch.


Thanks yall
Just got back
Stupid Dr's really frustrate me to no end
Kidney specialist sees the x-rays and sees something.

he says there's something but not in the kidneys, 
he said that it didn't make him concerned
says kidneys look good and said...... bye bye

didn't give my wife anytime at all to discuss. ...what he wasn't concerned with.

Now we'll have to spend more money time and effort to have the ex rays re-examined...... sigh


----------



## Camden

Picked up a 10' Pro Tech pusher when I was in Fargo the other day. I really wanted one with a back drag edge on it and that's exactly what this has. I'm pretty excited...this should meet my needs really well.

I just need to get my salt spreader/snow blower situation figured out and I'll be all set.


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2037802 said:


> Picked up a 10' Pro Tech pusher when I was in Fargo the other day. I really wanted one with a back drag edge on it and that's exactly what this has. I'm pretty excited...this should meet my needs really well.
> 
> I just need to get my salt spreader/snow blower situation figured out and I'll be all set.


Ahem............... I know you know the rules!


----------



## Polarismalibu

2015 ram heated mirrors

http://www.realtruck.com/spec-d-towing-mirrors/R184197P2015Y2714MA.html


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;2037804 said:


> Ahem............... I know you know the rules!


Didn't realize the pic didn't load until I hit submit. Got it figured out Thumbs Up


----------



## TKLAWN

$3,500 for a bagger, ouch!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2037805 said:


> 2015 ram heated mirrors
> 
> http://www.realtruck.com/spec-d-towing-mirrors/R184197P2015Y2714MA.html


Don't need chrome.

Would like to find some without the turn signal. Don't need to get written up on DOT inspection because the turn signal in the mirror doesn't work.


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2037807 said:


> Didn't realize the pic didn't load until I hit submit. Got it figured out Thumbs Up


Looks good. Thumbs Up

Might have to do a "ride along" :laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;2037696 said:


> How exactly would that work???


Actually, Our wings wear more than the main blade. But at an angle. With the wings out, there is always more down pressure on the leading edges of the wings which is forward of the main blade by about 9". So after time if you have the wings out but not far enough to flip out so its just a really wide straight blade you can really see it. If you never or rarely ran in scoop mode this wouldn't be a problem. This is why some guys run carbide or double up the cutting edge on the wings to slow down the wear.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Go lynx!!!!!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2037812 said:


> Don't need chrome.
> 
> Would like to find some without the turn signal. Don't need to get written up on DOT inspection because the turn signal in the mirror doesn't work.


http://m.1aauto.com/2013-15-ram-mir..._content=MRP&gclid=CNLJruOow8gCFQIOaQodu24Ljg


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;2037813 said:


> Looks good. Thumbs Up
> 
> Might have to do a "ride along" :laughing:


It'll probably happen when you guys get hit with a blizzard and Lawnmowerdude will need help from anyone with a plow.


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2037819 said:


> It'll probably happen when you guys get hit with a blizzard and Lawnmowerdude will need help from anyone with a plow.


Bring it...............:waving:

Ps. The attitude is on the rise in this town...


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2037816 said:


> Go lynx!!!!!!!


WOW..........on FIRE!


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2037816 said:


> Go Mayo Clinic!!!!!!!


Fixed it for you


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2037824 said:


> Fixed it for you


Bwahahahahahahahah


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;2037808 said:


> $3,500 for a bagger, ouch!!


Which bagger?


----------



## Green Grass

Good news fixed the coolant line and the compressor is back up and running like a champ!


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;2037826 said:


> Which bagger?


Exmark 60 Dfs


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;2037832 said:


> Exmark 60 Dfs


Yeah they are expensive.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;2037827 said:


> Good news fixed the coolant line and the compressor is back up and running like a champ!


Good to hear! It feels good when you get something you considered a loss up and running again.


----------



## CityGuy

Up by 20. Just under 9 to go


----------



## Camden

Alright, who do I give my man-card to? I just flipped on the Lynx.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2037812 said:


> Don't need chrome.
> 
> Would like to find some without the turn signal. Don't need to get written up on DOT inspection because the turn signal in the mirror doesn't work.


Always gotta be so picky jeez


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;2037838 said:


> Alright, who do I give my man-card to? I just flipped on the Lynx.


Its better than anything else on. We're going to win this thing!

#parade#girlhoops#ladiesbball#23 point lead


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;2037838 said:


> Alright, who do I give my man-card to? I just flipped on the Lynx.


It seems to be this states only chance at any type of title.


----------



## Camden

That graphic they showed about the lack of championships in MN was ridiculous. For decades the Minneapolis Lakers were the team to beat. The U has like 2 dozen national titles.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Uh oh!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2037849 said:


> Uh oh!!!!!!!!!!!!


Minnesota choke factor is in play....attm
:crying:


----------



## Camden

How is that chick completely wide open for 3?


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2037849 said:


> Uh oh!!!!!!!!!!!!


The last 2 minutes will take 12 in real time.


----------



## Doughboy12

On your feet biches


----------



## CityGuy

It's looking good. 1 to go.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Yay!..............


----------



## CityGuy

And we got it.....................................................


----------



## Drakeslayer

Pillow fight at the slumber party tonight!


----------



## snowman55

SSS Inc.;2037814 said:


> Actually, Our wings wear more than the main blade. But at an angle. With the wings out, there is always more down pressure on the leading edges of the wings which is forward of the main blade by about 9". So after time if you have the wings out but not far enough to flip out so its just a really wide straight blade you can really see it. If you never or rarely ran in scoop mode this wouldn't be a problem. This is why some guys run carbide or double up the cutting edge on the wings to slow down the wear.


We ridicule scoopers.


----------



## Doughboy12

snowman55;2037862 said:


> We ridicule yoopers.


IFIFY:laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

snowman55;2037862 said:


> We ridicule scoopers.


Really? Well bring it because I run around in scoop mode pretty much all the time. wesportwesportwesport


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2037865 said:


> Really? Well bring it because I run around in scoop mode pretty much all the time. wesport


Me too.....keeps the corners off the pavement better. :laughing:


----------



## snowman55

What's ifify?


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;2037865 said:


> Really? Well bring it because I run around in scoop mode pretty much all the time. wesportwesportwesport


I do too. I'll retract the wings on longer trips across town.


----------



## Doughboy12

snowman55;2037867 said:


> What's ifify?


I
Fixed
It
For
You


----------



## qualitycut

Two sports I can not stand to watch. Basketball and tennis


----------



## qualitycut

snowman55;2037862 said:


> We ridicule scoopers.


I can see if they are open empty lots. Cars parked on both sides I don't see another way


----------



## snowman55

qualitycut;2037877 said:


> I can see if they are open empty lots. Cars parked on both sides I don't see another way


There is. It is more efficient and your wings will wear straight.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2037877 said:


> I can see if they are open empty lots. Cars parked on both sides I don't see another way


Not sure what he meant by that but they are just like a pusher in scoop mode. Unless you have that magical lot where everything is pushed to one side (and you can get it to the curb without making a 5' windrow 50' from its destination) I'll have my wings out pretty much all the time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2037879 said:


> Not sure what he meant by that but they are just like a pusher in scoop mode. Unless you have that magical lot where everything is pushed to one side (and you can get it to the curb without making a 5' windrow 50' from its destination) I'll have my wings out pretty much all the time.


90% of my stuff just gets winged to the side. Hence the reason I think I'm just going to put a 8.5' straight blade on my last '01.

Then wings beyond that.


----------



## SSS Inc.

snowman55;2037878 said:


> There is. It is more efficient and your wings will wear straight.


You're nuts. I've run lots of plows, as we all have, and hands down our speed and efficiency has increased using the wings flipped forward in most situations. Of course we are constantly adjusting as the needs change from pass to pass but it sounds like you're advocating using an expandable as a straight blade all the time and that's crazy in my book. Maybe you can explain so I understand your process better?.

And for the record I'm going on season three with my cutting edges so its not that big of deal.


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;2037879 said:


> Not sure what he meant by that but they are just like a pusher in scoop mode. Unless you have that magical lot where everything is pushed to one side (and you can get it to the curb without making a 5' windrow 50' from its destination) I'll have my wings out pretty much all the time.


#snowsoutwingsout


----------



## qualitycut

snowman55;2037878 said:


> There is. It is more efficient and your wings will wear straight.


So in tight areas with cars on both side just keep the wings out and straight? I therm have issues with windrows getting high being therm unless one wrong is shipped in. Windfow all to middle therm scoop. Interested in something more efficient


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;2037882 said:


> #snowsoutwingsout


Dang right. That's the whole idea. Maybe I'm the only one that can't send everything off to one side. Bear in mind I ran a 9' Western straight blade for many years and I will never go back.


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone know where I can get cypress mulch near 62 and 35w area?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2037890 said:


> Anyone know where I can get cypress mulch near 62 and 35w area?


Bachmans? or Kliers?


----------



## snowman55

SSS Inc.;2037881 said:


> You're nuts. I've run lots of plows, as we all have, and hands down our speed and efficiency has increased using the wings flipped forward in most situations. Of course we are constantly adjusting as the needs change from pass to pass but it sounds like you're advocating using an expandable as a straight blade all the time and that's crazy in my book. Maybe you can explain so I understand your process better?.
> 
> And for the record I'm going on season three with my cutting edges so its not that big of deal.


1) I am nuts
2) I advocate mostly straight blade.
3) I might be willing but not in public for free
4) 3 years that's great except last year don't count really like 1 year? I can burn a set in a decent year.
5) wtf do I know I run a 7'6" snow way.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2037896 said:


> Bachmans? or Kliers?


Bachmans.......


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy you out driving around lakeville in a white Chevy I waved even though it probably wasn't you

I was driving the black Denali that blew by if it was you


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2037896 said:


> Bachmans? or Kliers?


I thought both but can't find much on their websites about what kind of product they actually have. I guess I need to call therm. Thanks


----------



## SSS Inc.

snowman55;2037897 said:


> 1) I am nuts
> 2) I advocate mostly straight blade.
> 3) I might be willing but not in public for free
> 4) 3 years that's great except last year don't count really like 1 year? I can burn a set in a decent year.


!) I was kidding with the nuts part but if its true then it shall be written that you are nuts.

2) That's great but I still don't get it unless all of your properties are suited to send the snow one way and no carrying is needed.

3) You brought it up. I highly doubt your going to give any trade secrets away on how to push snow through a couple rows of parked cars but do as you please.

4) The bottom line is cutting edges are peanuts as far as cost when compared to labor, fuel etc. Cutting edge replacement isn't going to have our plows running straight all the time if I know I can chop off hours and hours every season by maximizing the efficiency of expandable plows. As I tried to elude to a good operator will be constantly adjusting the plow to maximize efficiency on every pass.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2037904 said:


> I thought both but can't find much on their websites about what kind of product they actually have. I guess I need to call therm. Thanks


I'm thinking bachmans will have more options.

Edit: I see Lwndude already said the same. If you can get it at Kliers I would go there as they are easier to deal with although thats not saying much.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Anyone need a mount and wires for a western? Came off a 2013 Chevy 2500


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2037907 said:


> I'm thinking bachmans will have more options.


Bachmans has it. I was there last Friday when I ran 1/5th yard short on our 1.5" Dresser Trap.

They ain't cheap though


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2037904 said:


> I thought both but can't find much on their websites about what kind of product they actually have. I guess I need to call therm. Thanks


Not sure on landscape center but Bachmans only has cypress in Farmington. You could try Hedburgaler.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2037911 said:


> Not sure on landscape center but Bachmans only has cypress in Farmington. You could try Hedburgaler.


Yea I may just reroute and grab it from gertens in the morning and then grab 1.5 limestone rock from Magnusson for the other job. Probably be easier. I hate hedberg.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2037912 said:


> Yea I may just reroute and grab it from gertens in the morning and then grab 1.5 limestone rock from Magnusson for the other job. Probably be easier. I hate hedberg.


That's a good plan


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2037814 said:


> Actually, Our wings wear more than the main blade. But at an angle. With the wings out, there is always more down pressure on the leading edges of the wings which is forward of the main blade by about 9". So after time if you have the wings out but not far enough to flip out so its just a really wide straight blade you can really see it. If you never or rarely ran in scoop mode this wouldn't be a problem. This is why some guys run carbide or double up the cutting edge on the wings to slow down the wear.


I've seen that on the Blizzards before


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2037876 said:


> Two sports I can not stand to watch. Basketball and tennis


You and me both brother Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2037910 said:


> Bachmans has it. I was there last Friday when I ran 1/5th yard short on our 1.5" Dresser Trap.
> 
> They ain't cheap though


Yeah I think they know they can charge whatev...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2037911 said:


> You could try Hedburgaler.


:laughing: That's a new one!


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2037927 said:


> :laughing: That's a new one!


It's the truth too. I hate that place with a passion


----------



## CityGuy

45° clear, light breeze


----------



## SnowGuy73

45° breezy, few clouds.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light dew..


----------



## banonea

Went to bed at 7 last night, got up at 5. Apparently i needed sleep


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2037943 said:


> Went to bed at 7 last night, got up at 5. Apparently i needed sleep


Done that a few times before too.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2037944 said:


> Done that a few times before too.


Gotten a lot done in the last few days.

Break job on the brothers car
Wheel bearing and breaks on his girlfriends car
Breaks on 1 of the plow trucks
Replaced the drivers seat in a different plow truck
Sanded off and sand truck in to get park fixed
All plows checked, fluid changed and ready to go
Got the plow truck i just bought in the garage replacing front and rear breaks and break lines.

Still got to go thru the snow blowers and all equipment is ready to go.


----------



## banonea

New squirrel killer......



Wife got it for me for my birthday Tuesday.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2037902 said:


> Doughboy you out driving around lakeville in a white Chevy I waved even though it probably wasn't you
> 
> I was driving the black Denali that blew by if it was you


Wasn't me. I have a GMC...:waving:


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2037948 said:


> New squirrel killer......
> 
> 
> 
> Wife got it for me for my birthday Tuesday.


Happy belated birthday


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2037948 said:


> New squirrel killer......
> 
> 
> 
> Wife got it for me for my birthday Tuesday.


Nice.........


----------



## CityGuy

Man that wind has some bite to it.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2037973 said:


> Nice.........


Just cought one in my garage they are chewing the sheetrock is there a good poison that kills them


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2037978 said:


> Just cought one in my garage they are chewing the sheetrock is there a good poison that kills them


I prefer to trap them...Fleet Farm


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;2037981 said:


> I prefer to trap them...Fleet Farm


I prefer to kill them


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2037986 said:


> I prefer to kill them


I heard they are quite tasty


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2037986 said:


> I prefer to kill them


I didn't say I don't kill them...:waving:



jimslawnsnow;2037993 said:


> I heard they are quite tasty


Not if you poison them...


----------



## Deershack

banonea;2037978 said:


> Just cought one in my garage they are chewing the sheetrock is there a good poison that kills them


I have found that a good dose of lead is the most effective poison on the market.


----------



## Deershack

Deershack;2038000 said:


> I have found that a good dose of lead is the most effective poison on the market.


It's also proven to be very effective on neighborhood cats who insist on using my G-kids sandbox as their litter box.


----------



## Doughboy12

Deershack;2038000 said:


> I have found that a good dose of lead is the most effective poison on the market.


Not so sure that is a good option in his city....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Getting windy.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2037950 said:


> Wasn't me. I have a GMC...:waving:


I kinda figured it wasn't. oh well


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Holy cafe I can't believe there aren't more bike riders killed out of road rage / just plain stupidity.


----------



## qualitycut

Just watched a lawn crew blow grass clippings all over a freshly seal coated driveway. It was covered


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2038019 said:


> Just watched a lawn crew blow grass clippings all over a freshly seal coated driveway. It was covered


Didn't happen..... No pic.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2038016 said:


> Holy cafe I can't believe there aren't more bike riders killed out of road rage / just plain stupidity.


Ha must be in Minneapolis. Why you think me and sss always say something about them


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2038021 said:


> Didn't happen..... No pic.


Was going 60 mph


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2038010 said:


> Getting windy.


Leaves are falling


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2038016 said:


> Holy cafe I can't believe there aren't more bike riders killed out of road rage / just plain stupidity.


I have had bikers between my truck and trailer before in Minneapols I can't stand them. Can't stand the idiot bus drivers ether


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2038022 said:


> Ha must be in Minneapolis. Why you think me and sss always say something about them


Actually no, I can handle it in Minneapolis. I was cutting across Main Street from Lino Lakes to Hugo.

First group of bikes are riding single file, but hugging the white line even though the shoulder is a full lane wide.

Don't understand why you wouldn't hug the grass side of the shoulder. At least leave some room for error.

Next group of 4 was in the right turn lane, slowing down because the light was ready to turn yellow, then proceeded to sit in the right turn lane to go straight, blocking it while I was waiting right behind them, waiting to turn right.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2038023 said:


> Was going 60 mph


Aaannnndddddd???????


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2038028 said:


> Actually no, I can handle it in Minneapolis. I was cutting across Main Street from Lino Lakes to Hugo.
> 
> First group of bikes are riding single file, but hugging the white line even though the shoulder is a full lane wide.
> 
> Don't understand why you wouldn't hug the grass side of the shoulder. At least leave some room for error.
> 
> Next group of 4 was in the right turn lane, slowing down because the light was ready to turn yellow, then proceeded to sit in the right turn lane to go straight, blocking it while I was waiting right behind them, waiting to turn right.


No pictures....didn't happen....:waving:


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;2038028 said:


> Actually no, I can handle it in Minneapolis. I was cutting across Main Street from Lino Lakes to Hugo.
> 
> First group of bikes are riding single file, but hugging the white line even though the shoulder is a full lane wide.
> 
> Don't understand why you wouldn't hug the grass side of the shoulder. At least leave some room for error.
> 
> Next group of 4 was in the right turn lane, slowing down because the light was ready to turn yellow, then proceeded to sit in the right turn lane to go straight, blocking it while I was waiting right behind them, waiting to turn right.


They should be left side of the center of the lane they are traveling. Closer to the center line. Otherwise if you run close to the right portion of the lane closer to the shoulder it invites cars to come pass you through the lane your riding. That's what's taught and part of the mn license test.

But then again I would rather ride staggered lead bike by center lane. But lots of guys out their that think they can ride but cant.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;2038037 said:


> They should be left side of the center of the lane they are traveling. Closer to the center line. Otherwise if you run close to the right portion of the lane closer to the shoulder it invites cars to come pass you through the lane your riding. That's what's taught and part of the mn license test.
> 
> But then again I would rather ride staggered lead bike by center lane. But lots of guys out their that think they can ride but cant.


Not motorcycles. Bicycles.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;2038038 said:


> Not motorcycles. Bicycles.


Got it. Just punt them with your bumper! Tell insurance it was a deer hit.


----------



## Camden

The road in front of my house is now part of the "Mississippi River Trail" so we have bikes constantly passing through. 

You wouldn't believe how selfish they are. They don't even ride on the shoulder, they ride directly on the road and make you go around.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2038023 said:


> Was going 60 mph


That's fast mowing!


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2038052 said:


> The road in front of my house is now part of the "Mississippi River Trail" so we have bikes constantly passing through.
> 
> You wouldn't believe how selfish they are. They don't even ride on the shoulder, they ride directly on the road and make you go around.


A lot of bars up north closed down when they paved the atv and snowmobile trails. They come in have a water and their granola bar


----------



## ryde307

SSS, How's my patch job? This section was 6" low from new sidewalks/ grade. Would you hire me?


----------



## banonea

djagusch;2038037 said:


> They should be left side of the center of the lane they are traveling. Closer to the center line. Otherwise if you run close to the right portion of the lane closer to the shoulder it invites cars to come pass you through the lane your riding. That's what's taught and part of the mn license test.
> 
> But then again I would rather ride staggered lead bike by center lane. But lots of guys out their that think they can ride but cant.


I will give you that, sad part is for all the retards all the good bikers really bad name


----------



## jimslawnsnow

and the search begins for find more help


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;2038061 said:


> SSS, How's my patch job? This section was 6" low from new sidewalks/ grade. Would you hire me?


You trying to put lwnmwrman out of a job


----------



## SnowGuy73

Pickle posted her winter outlook on Facebook.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2038083 said:


> You trying to put lwnmwrman out of a job


I was wondering how far I would have to scroll......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2038085 said:


> Pickle posted her winter outlook on Facebook.


Well??? Some of us don't venture that far down the dial for our TV news.

I just check to see if Natalie is on. TV is on mute.


----------



## ryde307

Green Grass;2038083 said:


> You trying to put lwnmwrman out of a job


Nope. I want nothing to do with asphalt. This is our own shop. Did a facelift to the front of it.
Also looking for 150 sqft of pavers cheap if anyone has a bunch sitting around.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2038094 said:


> Nope. I want nothing to do with asphalt. This is our own shop. Did a facelift to the front of it.
> Also looking for 150 sqft of pavers cheap if anyone has a bunch sitting around.


Polaris does..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2038085 said:


> Pickle posted her winter outlook on Facebook.












Pretty much with most everyone else.

Just a bit higher with the equal chances for the moisture.


----------



## Polarismalibu

ryde307;2038094 said:


> Nope. I want nothing to do with asphalt. This is our own shop. Did a facelift to the front of it.
> Also looking for 150 sqft of pavers cheap if anyone has a bunch sitting around.


I have some. What style are you looking for?

If you want to do permeable I have a little over 150sqf of anchor Autum blend permeable holland style.

Otherwise i might have 150 of willow creek 3 piece cobble bronze blend left


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2038110 said:


> I have some. What style are you looking for?


A reddish/gray, about 5" x 10". With some 5" x 5" mixed in. Actually more of the 5x5 than the larger ones I'm sure.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2038111 said:


> A reddish/gray, about 5" x 10". With some 5" x 5" mixed in. Actually more of the 5x5 than the larger ones I'm sure.


It's about a 60/40 mix left perfect for a sidewalk.


----------



## Drakeslayer

ryde307;2038094 said:


> Nope. I want nothing to do with asphalt. This is our own shop. Did a facelift to the front of it.
> Also looking for 150 sqft of pavers cheap if anyone has a bunch sitting around.


I have some nice anchor Charleston in long lake. I will sell it cheap.


----------



## Bill1090

Holy leaves! I should've put the sides on the truck.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2037978 said:


> Just cought one in my garage they are chewing the sheetrock is there a good poison that kills them


Not that I am aware of but I'll ask my buds at Adams Pest and see what he says.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2038057 said:


> That's fast mowing!


Better get a more powerful mower.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2038108 said:


> Pretty much with most everyone else.
> 
> Just a bit higher with the equal chances for the moisture.


Hmmm wonder if this is why I have had 4 monthly customers call today and switch to per time


----------



## CityGuy

So since when is a social security card not a valid proof of citizenship?


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2038120 said:


> Holy leaves! I should've put the sides on the truck.


Filled both truck's today. Hate them s still blinking dust or


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2038125 said:


> So since when is a social security card not a valid proof of citizenship?


Cause illegals get ss too


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2038126 said:


> Filled both truck's today. Hate them s still blinking dust or


It's like someone turned a switch on overnight.


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;2038125 said:


> So since when is a social security card not a valid proof of citizenship?


Odd.......


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;2038130 said:


> Odd.......


That's what I said too. Only in MN would that not be recognized.


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;2038131 said:


> That's what I said too. Only in MN would that not be recognized.


I thought the only thing better than a SS card was a birth certificate.


----------



## Bill1090

Anyone got any tips on how to keep the blower for my bagger from ripping up the grass?


----------



## TKLAWN

Bill1090;2038134 said:


> Anyone got any tips on how to keep the blower for my bagger from ripping up the grass?


More info???


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2038128 said:


> Cause illegals get ss too


They get a IT number not a ss number


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2038140 said:


> They get a IT number not a ss number


They still get ss cards illegally. Not talking the one's that go about it legally.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2038134 said:


> Anyone got any tips on how to keep the blower for my bagger from ripping up the grass?


Pics? ......


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;2038132 said:


> I thought the only thing better than a SS card was a birth certificate.


I thought so too.


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;2038125 said:


> So since when is a social security card not a valid proof of citizenship?


they don't take them for the twic card either but a passport counts...go figure


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2038134 said:


> Anyone got any tips on how to keep the blower for my bagger from ripping up the grass?


Raise it up? Only thing I can think of


----------



## CityGuy

So I went to the DMV after work to renew my license. Remembered the check book but didn't read the card from the mail. Walk up to the counter and lady says I need a second form of ID. I show her my county ID, she says that's not a recognized ID. So I ask what is, she says a SS card, birth certificate, or passport. So I run home grab my SS card and go back. New lady this time says no a SS card is not a recognized form of ID. I tell her the other lady and pointed at her said it was. She says no it's not that I need a current passport or birth certificate. I told her you need a SS card to get a passport So why is that not good enough? She says the state doesn't recognize it. 
So I said why don't you walk upstairs and look at the FBI backround check they did in me and a SS card was good enough to get that. 

So apparently in MN you need 8 forms of ID and your first born to get your DL renewed. 

I can't wait for the health card argument. I'm sure that's next.


----------



## andersman02

jimslawnsnow;2038149 said:


> Raise it up? Only thing I can think of


 Yup, on our 60", if you cut any lower then 3" it will dig in to any bumps


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;2038148 said:


> they don't take them for the twic card either but a passport counts...go figure


And you need a SS card to get a passport.


----------



## CityGuy

Wild on FSN tonight at 2100.


----------



## qualitycut

andersman02;2038151 said:


> Yup, on our 60", if you cut any lower then 3" it will dig in to any bumps


Yea I was mulching with the walk behind and cutting short, they would run over it with the 60 otherwise was digging in. Could probably bungy or strapit


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;2038152 said:


> And you need a SS card to get a passport.


yep zero logic


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2038125 said:


> So since when is a social security card not a valid proof of citizenship?


Since they started giving them to illegal aliens so they could pay taxes.
You been under a rock??? :laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;2038132 said:


> I thought the only thing better than a SS card was a birth certificate.


Passport........always your best option.


----------



## Doughboy12

Breaking news: 20 degrees tonight. 80's Monday.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2038143 said:


> They still get ss cards illegally. Not talking the one's that go about it legally.


I thought you meant legally


----------



## Polarismalibu

So anyone want that mount off the '13 Chevy for a western? Have the receivers and controller too


----------



## Bill1090

andersman02;2038151 said:


> Yup, on our 60", if you cut any lower then 3" it will dig in to any bumps


That's my problem. Any little bump and it digs right in.


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;2038174 said:


> So anyone want that mount off the '13 Chevy for a western? Have the receivers and controller too


What's the asking price?


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2038175 said:


> That's my problem. Any little bump and it digs right in.


The clip that holds the tube onto to vaccum part broke and I attached it with a bungy, by accident it raised it by an inch since I had to run it under the vacuum to make it tight enough to hold the tube on


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2038174 said:


> So anyone want that mount off the '13 Chevy for a western? Have the receivers and controller too


How much? Been looking for boss mounts just to have the 14 as a back up, but just may put a plow on it as well


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;2038061 said:


> SSS, How's my patch job? This section was 6" low from new sidewalks/ grade. Would you hire me?


Looks great except for that pool of water near the concrete. 



qualitycut;2038124 said:


> Hmmm wonder if this is why I have had 4 monthly customers call today and switch to per time


I'd say no. Don't you monthly guys always says it averages out over several seasons? Well than its unfair to let the customers switch back and forth. Jack the per time price up if you do.

Here's the thing with el nino.........Warmer doesn't mean 50º necessarily. It might be 2-5º warmer on average. Snow could be plentiful since we are typically WAY below freezing for our highs. I could care less what all these people say its still a crap shoot. I for one can't wait to find out.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2038185 said:


> Looks great except for that pool of water near the concrete.
> 
> I'd say no. Don't you monthly guys always says it averages out over several seasons? Well than its unfair to let the customers switch back and forth. Jack the per time price up if you do.
> 
> Here's the thing with el nino.........Warmer doesn't mean 50º necessarily. It might be 2-5º warmer on average. Snow could be plentiful since we are typically WAY below freezing for our highs. I could care less what all these people say its still a crap shoot. I for one can't wait to find out.


The price does get jacked up. I won't switch half way through the season.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2038176 said:


> What's the asking price?


I'm not sure it's not mine I'm taking it off a buddy's truck tonight.

Make a offer I'll see what he says


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2038182 said:


> How much? Been looking for boss mounts just to have the 14 as a back up, but just may put a plow on it as well


See my above post


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2038179 said:


> The clip that holds the tube onto to vaccum part broke and I attached it with a bungy, by accident it raised it by an inch since I had to run it under the vacuum to make it tight enough to hold the tube on


I might try to make a hinge for it so it can come apart from the deck when it hits something. Kind of like a trip edge on a plow.


----------



## qualitycut

Can't lose on per time. Monthly you get screwed, come out way ahead or normal. One lady paid me 600 last winter and I plowed it once. She shoveled it before we got there all the time


----------



## Bill1090

Since western mounts keep coming up..... if anyone comes across one for an 03 SuperDuty give me a shout. (Preferably one not bent).


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2038172 said:


> I thought you meant legally


Pretty sure that they do.


----------



## Ranger620

CB. You been watching blacklist??


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;2038217 said:


> CB. You been watching blacklist??


Wait what??? There are people who don't?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;2038217 said:


> CB. You been watching blacklist??


Never heard of it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

FWiW, when you go to Dave and Busters, and get 3 cards off the computer screen , the $50 doesn't get split up between the 3 cards.

We're going to be here a while.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2038226 said:


> FWiW, when you go to Dave and Busters, and get 3 cards off the computer screen , the $50 doesn't get split up between the 3 cards.
> 
> We're going to be here a while.


Do they still have the horse racing game?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2038169 said:


> Breaking news: 20 degrees tonight. 80's Monday.


You got a typo there or what?


----------



## unit28

...... snowrator?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2038232 said:


> Do they still have the horse racing game?


They do. We're up to 7,000 tickets.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2038185 said:


> I'd say no. Don't you monthly guys always says it averages out over several seasons? Well than its unfair to let the customers switch back and forth. Jack the per time price up if you do.
> 
> Here's the thing with el nino.........Warmer doesn't mean 50º necessarily. It might be 2-5º warmer on average. Snow could be plentiful since we are typically WAY below freezing for our highs. I could care less what all these people say its still a crap shoot. I for one can't wait to find out.


I don't really care what the resi customers do... The one's that flip flop usually get burned... Thumbs Up I always encourage people to pick a plan and stick with it from year to year...

Like I said... The "major" El Nino years they've listed in the past all have had about average snow... I'm not worried


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2038217 said:


> CB. You been watching blacklist??


I have... Only I'm on Dad Duty tonight... DVR later tonight


----------



## unit28

Hmmmm.
Snowrator?


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;2038239 said:


> You got a typo there or what?


Not according to NWS Facebook page.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2038251 said:


> Not according to NWS Facebook page.


App says 70


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2038252 said:


> App says 70


https://www.facebook.com/NWSTwinCities/posts/1053431974690264:0


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2038246 said:


> I don't really care what the resi customers do... The one's that flip flop usually get burned... Thumbs Up I always encourage people to pick a plan and stick with it from year to year...
> 
> Like I said... The "major" El Nino years they've listed in the past all have had about average snow... I'm not worried


I said earlier

going to be warmer than average from Duluth and north


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2038251 said:


> Not according to NWS Facebook page.


The map that says 20's and 30's? I thought you meant like legit 20... I thought I was going to be dealing with a lot of angry irrigation customers...


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;2038218 said:


> Wait what??? There are people who don't?


Well there's at least 3 of us then.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2038256 said:


> Well there's at least 3 of us then.


Never miss an episode :salute:


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2038255 said:


> The map that says 20's and 30's? I thought you meant like legit 20... I thought I was going to be dealing with a lot of angry irrigation customers...


Heck

Even in TX there's a cut off by Oct 1


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;2038255 said:


> The map that says 20's and 30's? I thought you meant like legit 20... I thought I was going to be dealing with a lot of angry irrigation customers...


Oh, my bad. Sorry to mislead you. Wasn't my intentions. I know the rules on weather...:waving:


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2038253 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/NWSTwinCities/posts/1053431974690264:0


You see it says 70s and 80s right


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2038263 said:


> You see it says 70s and 80s right


Yes I do. I was taking the darker red as 80's and reading the text.


----------



## CityGuy

Lets play hockey boys.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2038263 said:


> You see it says 70s and 80s right


gfs says 77* cambridge


----------



## Doughboy12

Still not used to Dumba with 24.


----------



## Doughboy12

unit28;2038275 said:


> gfs says 77* cambridge


Always 10 degrees colder up there....:laughing:


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;2038276 said:


> Still not used to Dumba with 24.


Why did he switch numbers?


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2038279 said:


> Why did he switch numbers?


For the past two seasons, Minnesota defenseman Matt Dumba has proudly worn No. 55 for the Wild, but the club announced Monday he would be switching to No. 24, the number he had worn for much of his junior hockey career. (Posted July 28th)


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal.........


----------



## CityGuy

Goal........................


----------



## Doughboy12

Guy in the blue shirt bought 3 tickets............


----------



## CityGuy

Goal............... again


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal.........again


----------



## CityGuy

Number 300 for Vanek


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;2038185 said:


> Looks great except for that pool of water near the concrete.
> 
> I'd say no. Don't you monthly guys always says it averages out over several seasons? Well than its unfair to let the customers switch back and forth. Jack the per time price up if you do.
> 
> Here's the thing with el nino.........Warmer doesn't mean 50º necessarily. It might be 2-5º warmer on average. Snow could be plentiful since we are typically WAY below freezing for our highs. I could care less what all these people say its still a crap shoot. I for one can't wait to find out.


this, it is what I sell my customers on when I sell the monthly contract. only ever had 1 that couldn't get it and didn't come back.


----------



## qualitycut

Wind blowing pretty good. Be nice to get therm leafs down soon.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ended up with 16,000 tickets. Not sure how, they don't print tickets anymore, they just go on a card.

Now to get home, get payroll done, send the guys to work tomorrow and take my kids to the headwaters of the Mississippi for the day


----------



## Polarismalibu

Mount is off if you guys are interested


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2038297 said:


> Ended up with 16,000 tickets. Not sure how, they don't print tickets anymore, they just go on a card.
> 
> Now to get home, get payroll done, send the guys to work tomorrow and take my kids to the headwaters of the Mississippi for the day


How long does payroll take 5 min


----------



## Doughboy12

Lucky goal.


----------



## Camden

Coyotes have beaten the Kings, Ducks and Penguins and now the Wild are handling them pretty easily. 4-1 at the moment.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Dahl snowometer is out at 51.9" for this season.

Doh k.....


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal..........


----------



## Drakeslayer

Goal goal Goal!


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2038307 said:


> Dahl snowometer is out at 51.9" for this season.
> 
> Doh k.....


What you saying, it's high or low?

Lol. What was he at least year


----------



## Drakeslayer

NorthernProServ;2038307 said:


> Dahl snowometer is out at 51.9" for this season.
> 
> Doh k.....


He is perfect for KS95. Dorks.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2038301 said:


> How long does payroll take 5 min


Probably do it in the morning. By the time the kids get up it'll be 9 anyways.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Germany......


----------



## Doughboy12

Oops ......


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal..................wait. Replays.


----------



## Doughboy12

Pushing their luck now.....attm


----------



## CityGuy

Well that was fun. 

Next time you roll your car don't have an open case and emptys in the car.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2038323 said:


> Well that was fun.
> 
> Next time you roll your car don't have an open case and emptys in the car.


Oh boy.......someone isn't having a good night.


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;2038324 said:


> Oh boy.......someone isn't having a good night.


Well they walked away before we got there but the cops went a knocking.


----------



## CityGuy

My god throw him out of the game.


----------



## CityGuy

Total BS goal.


----------



## Doughboy12

Game on.....!


----------



## CityGuy

The Wild are falling apart.


----------



## Doughboy12

Wild win. 4-3


----------



## CityGuy

A wins a win I guess.


----------



## Deershack

LwnmwrMan22;2038297 said:


> Ended up with 16,000 tickets. Not sure how, they don't print tickets anymore, they just go on a card.
> 
> Now to get home, get payroll done, send the guys to work tomorrow and take my kids to the headwaters of the Mississippi for the day


I'm in the Pine Ridge camp ground at Itasca. Stop by. White Sunliner trailer with American flag flying.


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;2038307 said:


> Dahl snowometer is out at 51.9" for this season.
> 
> Doh k.....


That's double last years total almost. Pretty sure he said 70" last year


----------



## SnowGuy73

36° breezy, clouds.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;2038341 said:


> That's double last years total almost. Pretty sure he said 70" last year


Yeah and we got about 32" only


----------



## mnlefty

Outdoor thermometer says 33... indoor says 60. If the wife and kids were home I think the heat would be on.


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnlefty;2038375 said:


> Outdoor thermometer says 33... indoor says 60. If the wife and kids were home I think the heat would be on.


Haha.

I was just thinking the same here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light frost.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hmmmmm... What to do... What to do....

Guy that worked four days still hasn't called, texted, stopped by, anything.

He worked 35 hours last week, I gave him $100 cash to front him for "gas money".

Should I mail him a check for the rest? Never filled out payroll papers.

Should I just wait, and if he never calls again he never worked for me?

Should I just leave a check where everyone else gets their checks and make him make the effort?

What to do..... What to do......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2038382 said:


> Light frost.


Truck thermometer said 28 this morning, but there's nothing on any of the windows or grass.

Figures the day we're not mowing at 7 am, the grass is dry.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Lynde running around with the the leaf box already...little early I think....lots of leaves still up there, hell, some are still green.


We hit everything this week, plan on skipping most everything next, start clean ups last week of Oct.

Finally got everything down to 3", some 2.75", about time.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2038387 said:


> Hmmmmm... What to do... What to do....
> 
> Guy that worked four days still hasn't called, texted, stopped by, anything.
> 
> He worked 35 hours last week, I gave him $100 cash to front him for "gas money".
> 
> Should I mail him a check for the rest? Never filled out payroll papers.
> 
> Should I just wait, and if he never calls again he never worked for me?
> 
> Should I just leave a check where everyone else gets their checks and make him make the effort?
> 
> What to do..... What to do......


I always make them come and get it.


----------



## qualitycut

mnlefty;2038375 said:


> Outdoor thermometer says 33... indoor says 60. If the wife and kids were home I think the heat would be on.


That's what I keep my heat at during the winter.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2038387 said:


> Hmmmmm... What to do... What to do....
> 
> Guy that worked four days still hasn't called, texted, stopped by, anything.
> 
> He worked 35 hours last week, I gave him $100 cash to front him for "gas money".
> 
> Should I mail him a check for the rest? Never filled out payroll papers.
> 
> Should I just wait, and if he never calls again he never worked for me?
> 
> Should I just leave a check where everyone else gets their checks and make him make the effort?
> 
> What to do..... What to do......


Make him come get it. I wouldn't make it convenient for him.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2038387 said:


> Hmmmmm... What to do... What to do....
> 
> Guy that worked four days still hasn't called, texted, stopped by, anything.
> 
> He worked 35 hours last week, I gave him $100 cash to front him for "gas money".
> 
> Should I mail him a check for the rest? Never filled out payroll papers.
> 
> Should I just wait, and if he never calls again he never worked for me?
> 
> Should I just leave a check where everyone else gets their checks and make him make the effort?
> 
> What to do..... What to do......


I'd make him track you down... There is a provision that if they don't give you 2 weeks notice you can pay minimum wage for their last check


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2038390 said:


> Lynde running around with the the leaf box already...little early I think....lots of leaves still up there, hell, some are still green.
> 
> We hit everything this week, plan on skipping most everything next, start clean ups last week of Oct.
> 
> Finally got everything down to 3", some to 2.75", about time.


Some of my properties are 80% down. We didn't take much longer bagging some of the really bad places as we do just mowing. Will definitely speed up clean ups though


----------



## CityGuy

Freeze warning tonight.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

30° on my phone


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2038396 said:


> I'd make him track you down... There is a provision that if they don't give you 2 weeks notice you can pay minimum wage for their last check


Whoa whoa whoa..wait, what??? Like in the laws? Or your provision?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;2038390 said:


> Lynde running around with the the leaf box already...little early I think....lots of leaves still up there, hell, some are still green.
> 
> We hit everything this week, plan on skipping most everything next, start clean ups last week of Oct.
> 
> Finally got everything down to 3", some 2.75", about time.


We will have a box on next week. Not for leaves, but doing all of the fall cut backs. Probably have a bagger on a rider too though. Just time to start.


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;2038409 said:


> Whoa whoa whoa..wait, what??? Like in the laws? Or your provision?


I find that hard to believe or everyone would do it


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2038404 said:


> 30° on my phone


32° on mine


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2038341 said:


> That's double last years total almost. Pretty sure he said 70" last year


I'd have to Google it but, that sounds right.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2038417 said:


> I'd have to Google it but, that sounds right.


From Fall of 2014 "This coming winter just might seem a lot like last winter - cold and snowy. KSTP Chief Meteorologist Dave Dahl is predicting 68 inches of snow for the season, which is similar to what we ended up with last winter."

LMGTFY


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2038409 said:


> Whoa whoa whoa..wait, what??? Like in the laws? Or your provision?


There is nothing anywhere that says you have to give a 2 week notice...that I can find. I actually found the opposite, you don't have to give notice at all. "Many" people here have recently done just that. 
You can't touch their income like that either...IMHO.


----------



## albhb3

Doughboy12;2038423 said:


> There is nothing anywhere that says you have to give a 2 week notice...that I can find. I actually found the opposite, you don't have to give notice at all. "Many" people here have recently done just that.
> You can't touch their income like that either...IMHO.


I put in my 2 weeks but the way I look at it, the employer can send you packing at any time they want they sure are not gonna say well your fired in 2 weeks, Ill return the favor just the same


----------



## djagusch

albhb3;2038425 said:


> I put in my 2 weeks but the way I look at it, the employer can send you packing at any time they want they sure are not gonna say well your fired in 2 weeks, Ill return the favor just the same


If you fire a guy you are suppose to pay that day or the next day legally (according to the cpa I have do payroll). If they quit it's at the next regular pay period. The min wage thing can't be right.


----------



## Doughboy12

djagusch;2038430 said:


> If you fire a guy you are suppose to pay that day or the next day legally (according to the cpa I have do payroll). If they quit it's at the next regular pay period. The min wage thing can't be right.


If I read what you are saying right I agree....you only pay for the hours worked though. I believe you are talking about actually handing over the "check."
Minimum wage thing isn't right...see above.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2038409 said:


> Whoa whoa whoa..wait, what??? Like in the laws? Or your provision?


Oh yeah, my sister went to a payroll class with the Accounting firm she also works for... It was put on by DOLI, MNDOR, AND UIMN...


----------



## Deershack

Lawn: Did you see my post about stopping by the campground by Itasca?


----------



## cbservicesllc

albhb3;2038413 said:


> I find that hard to believe or everyone would do it


I think it's more of a "little known fact"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2038442 said:


> Oh yeah, my sister went to a payroll class with the Accounting firm she also works for... It was put on by DOLI, MNDOR, AND UIMN...


I just called DoLI. They disagree, fwiw. They said there is no law that states that, nor is there a law requiring an employee to give notice.

They said if the employer has the employee sign an agreement, that's different.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2038423 said:


> There is nothing anywhere that says you have to give a 2 week notice...that I can find. I actually found the opposite, you don't have to give notice at all. "Many" people here have recently done just that.
> You can't touch their income like that either...IMHO.


Correct, we're an at will state... but you can touch their income if they don't give 2 weeks... I'll copy the page from the book


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Deershack;2038443 said:


> Lawn: Did you see my post about stopping by the campground by Itasca?


I did Lee. Gonna Pm you my address. I'll leave the blower by my garage if you wanna stop and look at it on the way back. If you want it, you can just stash the money somewhere. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2038445 said:


> I just called DoLI. They disagree, fwiw. They said there is no law that states that, nor is there a law requiring an employee to give notice.
> 
> They said if the employer has the employee sign an agreement, that's different.


Like I said, I'll copy the page from the book they handed out at this payroll class... Also when you terminate someone, you only need to pay immediately if they request


----------



## Bill1090

Don't forget to tell your wives happy bosses day.


----------



## Deershack

LwnmwrMan22;2038448 said:


> I did Lee. Gonna Pm you my address. I'll leave the blower by my garage if you wanna stop and look at it on the way back. If you want it, you can just stash the money somewhere. Sorry for the delay.


Wasn't thinking about the blower. Just that you were going to be in the area and it's a small world.


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2038450 said:


> Like I said, I'll copy the page from the book they handed out at this payroll class... Also when you terminate someone, you only need to pay immediately if they request


I wonder if this will be like the cvi guys. What one guy wants the other says is wrong. Wouldn't surprise me


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2038457 said:


> I wonder if this will be like the cvi guys. What one guy wants the other says is wrong. Wouldn't surprise me


I would agree


----------



## Ranger620

Roofers got delayed by a day. Double checking their material to make sure they have enough dropping off more siding supplies for the siders gonna do a little framing around these posts on the deck for the siders then home to pack. I'm headed to ND for ten days s to chase ditch chickens.


----------



## ryde307

Ranger620;2038460 said:


> Roofers got delayed by a day. Double checking their material to make sure they have enough dropping off more siding supplies for the siders gonna do a little framing around these posts on the deck for the siders then home to pack. I'm headed to ND for ten days s to chase ditch chickens.


Good luck out there. I watched a show last night where the guy shot a limit of pheasant, quail, prairie chicken and something else in a weekend. Looked like a good time. I hope to make it out there sometime.
I am heading out to the boarder in a couple hours. Will be there for the weekend. Ducks in the morning, pheasants in the afternoon, 12oz curls in the evening.
The puppy goes up to John on Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;2038460 said:


> Roofers got delayed by a day. Double checking their material to make sure they have enough dropping off more siding supplies for the siders gonna do a little framing around these posts on the deck for the siders then home to pack. I'm headed to ND for ten days s to chase ditch chickens.


Ditch chickens = Minnesota???
Pheasants = SD/ND???



Good luck!


----------



## Ranger620

ryde307;2038472 said:


> Good luck out there. I watched a show last night where the guy shot a limit of pheasant, quail, prairie chicken and something else in a weekend. Looked like a good time. I hope to make it out there sometime.
> I am heading out to the boarder in a couple hours. Will be there for the weekend. Ducks in the morning, pheasants in the afternoon, 12oz curls in the evening.
> The puppy goes up to John on Sunday afternoon.


When you get him back we'll have to take a day trip.

It will be pheasant only every once in a while we get some grouse. Only a few times in 23 years of going we have gotten partridge


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;2038473 said:


> Ditch chickens = Minnesota???
> Pheasants = SD/ND???
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck!


Not 100% but I would guess ditch chicken would have started in SD as old timers used to drive the gravel roads and shoot them from the road. Other than that I got nuttin


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;2038479 said:


> Not 100% but I would guess ditch chicken would have started in SD as old timers used to drive the gravel roads and shoot them out the window. Other than that I got nuttin


I only ask because back in High School we could only ever find them by road hunting and walking ditches in SE Minnesota.

Oh, and IFIFY


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Slight chop on Mille Lacs today.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2038495 said:


> Slight chop on Mille Lacs today.


That's everyday but 1 or 2 a year


----------



## SSS Inc.

Culvers followed by a little ill advised seal coating.............at our own property.

#beatthefreeze


----------



## qualitycut

So contractor has been bugging us to finish a job. We dug a trench along two sides of two garages. Water proofing company supposedly water proofed and out drain time and pea rock in last week. Get they and both of them haven't been touched. Not happy, now I have 4 hours of payroll and two yards of rock sitting in my dump trailer.


----------



## Polarismalibu

My gf is out truck shopping today. She just showed up on a test drive in a fricken duramax.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks cold out on leech lake.


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;2038518 said:


> My gf is out truck shopping today. She just showed up on a test drive in a fricken duramax.


And whats her jerb


----------



## albhb3

Tree company across the street has a lifted gmc denali crew dmax for a work truck wtf also a new dingo chipper and box truck


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2038518 said:


> My gf is out truck shopping today. She just showed up on a test drive in a fricken duramax.


Time to trade her in. Lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2038518 said:


> My gf is out truck shopping today. She just showed up on a test drive in a fricken duramax.


Better tell her she can save $14,000 by buying a Ram and get more options.


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;2038489 said:


> I only ask because back in High School we could only ever find them by road hunting and walking ditches in SE Minnesota.
> 
> Oh, and IFIFY


Ha ha done that a few times myself.


----------



## qualitycut

Sss must be one patient dude. The things that ruin my day real quick are 62 and 35 ww and 494 and 35w.


----------



## NorthernProServ




----------



## unit28

Been snowing for awhile grand Rapids

Daughter texted from deer river earlier




Oh boy. .......


----------



## cbservicesllc

albhb3;2038536 said:


> Tree company across the street has a lifted gmc denali crew dmax for a work truck wtf also a new dingo chipper and box truck


Those tree guys all have nice stuff... It's like "Certified Arborist" automatically lets you add another zero to your estimate


----------



## Green Grass

I am sick and tired of doing blowouts!


----------



## unit28

Radar watching time........Har Har


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;2038534 said:


> And whats her jerb


A teacher lol


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2038539 said:


> Time to trade her in. Lol


Nah nothing wrong with a dirtymax


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2038541 said:


> Better tell her she can save $14,000 by buying a Ram and get more options.


It's usesd and a ltz


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2038562 said:


> A teacher lol


Lwnmr is going to have a fit lol


----------



## qualitycut

Flurries at my cabin I guess


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2038545 said:


> Sss must be one patient dude. The things that ruin my day real quick are 62 and 35 ww and 494 and 35w.


Hardly patient. My route home from Shakopee is 13 to 35 and I exit on diamond lake road. Pretty smooth sailing for me, typically about 25 minutes. I NEVER take 62 or 494. Both are a complete joke.


----------



## djagusch

Green Grass;2038556 said:


> I am sick and tired of doing blowouts!


Tell me about it. Have done 185 and have about 140 left.

In that 140 is lwnmwrmns stuff. Tried doing 2 yesterday, both couldn't be blown out due to needing repairs first. Wish me luck on the rest of his.


----------



## Bill1090

It's cold out with the wind!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I can't help it if you blew apart a valve with your compressor.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2038501 said:


> Culvers followed by a little ill advised seal coating.............at our own property.
> 
> #beatthefreeze


Should have waited till Monday:waving:


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2038518 said:


> My gf is out truck shopping today. She just showed up on a test drive in a fricken duramax.


I'd say she's a keeper then....:waving:


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;2038576 said:


> I can't help it if you blew apart a valve with your compressor.


Should pvc be glued a 1/4" only on someones repair? We'll get it done.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;2038579 said:


> Should have waited till Monday:waving:


Nope. Needed to empty all of our tanks before it freezes. Its already dry and looks good. Plus I don't really care what it looks like just needed to get rid off 500 gallons.


----------



## unit28

djagusch;2038583 said:


> Should pvc be glued a 1/4" only on someones repair? We'll get it done.


Glued?.....hmmmmm


----------



## banonea

Just got approved for a $7000.00 limestone wall i didn't think we would be doing till spring. .......yessssssss


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;2038569 said:


> Hardly patient. My route home from Shakopee is 13 to 35 and I exit on diamond lake road. Pretty smooth sailing for me, typically about 25 minutes. I NEVER take 62 or 494. Both are a complete joke.


I've taken that route before and it sucked. It was Friday and a Sunday though. Maybe that had something to do with it


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2038584 said:


> Nope. Needed to empty all of our tanks before it freezes. Its already dry and looks good. Plus I don't really care what it looks like just needed to get rid off 500 gallons.


And I only needed 50 more to finish...


----------



## Doughboy12

All you can eat KFC. It's what's for dinner.


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2038593 said:


> I've taken that route before and it sucked. It was Friday and a Sunday though. Maybe that had something to do with it


Nope...always that bad. Even at ohdarkthirty.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2038556 said:


> I am sick and tired of doing blowouts!


Not me! payup payup payup


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2038605 said:


> Not me! payup payup payup


It's good for payup but holy cafe am I bored!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Stopped at Northern Lights in Walker for the steak buffet. Cost $50 for the wife, me and the two boys.

Stuck a $20 in the machine on the way out, cashed out at $62 after 3 spins. Dinner cost us $8. Wooooooooooooooooo.........


----------



## Ranger620

Cops had the woods next to cabelas surrounded


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2038609 said:


> It's good for payup but holy cafe am I bored!


It's like doing a level 1 burn over and over.


----------



## CityGuy

God I hate round a bouts. People in this state have no clue how to use them.


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;2038614 said:


> Cops had the woods next to cabelas surrounded


What did you steal??


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;2038583 said:


> Should pvc be glued a 1/4" only on someones repair? We'll get it done.


Oh boy.....


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2038616 said:


> God I hate round a bouts. People in this state have no clue how to use them.


And nobody used their signals to "exit" them EVER.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;2038593 said:


> I've taken that route before and it sucked. It was Friday and a Sunday though. Maybe that had something to do with it


13 East to 35W North?? There are a few lights where cars do line up but its usually pretty smooth. Way better for me than 494 or 62.

Edit: I guess doughboy agrees with you.


----------



## djagusch

cbservicesllc;2038624 said:


> Oh boy.....


Measure once, cut once, it's short, maybe it will hold, he used primer which is good, couldn't tell if cement was used though. Gotta love that guy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;2038644 said:


> Measure once, cut once, it's short, maybe it will hold, he used primer which is good, couldn't tell if cement was used though. Gotta love that guy.


Cement was used. Didn't leak all summer.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;2038647 said:


> Cement was used. Didn't leak all summer that i noticed, looking the other way.


Fixed it for ya!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ummmm........ Via facebook I just found out some people I went to school with name their kid .....wait for it...........................wait for it.......................................................wait for it........

Mandela Rabbit (insert their last name here)

What the heck is that??


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2038634 said:


> 13 East to 35W North?? There are a few lights where cars do line up but its usually pretty smooth. Way better for me than 494 or 62.
> 
> Edit: I guess doughboy agrees with you.


Your just used to it. Us suburbanites can't stand any traffic.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2038666 said:


> Ummmm........ Via facebook I just found out some people I went to school with name their kid .....wait for it...........................wait for it.......................................................wait for it........
> 
> Mandela Rabbit (insert their last name here)
> 
> What the heck is that??


Customer named their daughter story........


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2038672 said:


> Your just used to it. Us suburbanites can't stand any traffic.


We are in traffic all day long and I should specify that my trip north on 35w is on my way home not at 8 a.m. or anything. At about 5 p.m. its a breeze all the way to my exit. All points north are terrible.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2038673 said:


> Customer named their daughter story........


These names are driving me nuts. At hockey I'm having a tough time with some of these kids names. The normal ones I get right away and can remember but these bazaar ones with the weird pronunciation are killing me.

"What's your name?,,,,,,,Say that again,,,,,,,I got that wrong?,,,,,,try again,,,,,,I still don't get it,,,,,,,,Forget it"


----------



## Ranger620

Bill1090;2038617 said:


> What did you steal??


Should have. Would of saved myself $350


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;2038627 said:


> And nobody used their signals to "exit" them EVER.


Yup or yield the right of way.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;2038666 said:


> Ummmm........ Via facebook I just found out some people I went to school with name their kid .....wait for it...........................wait for it.......................................................wait for it........
> 
> Mandela Rabbit (insert their last name here)
> 
> What the heck is that??


Sounds like a strippers name


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;2038676 said:


> These names are driving me nuts. At hockey I'm having a tough time with some of these kids names. The normal ones I get right away and can remember but these bazaar ones with the weird pronunciation are killing me.
> 
> "What's your name?,,,,,,,Say that again,,,,,,,I got that wrong?,,,,,,try again,,,,,,I still don't get it,,,,,,,,Forget it"


You should hear some of the kids names the wife teaches.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

This lady we were talking to named her 1 year old daughter Ellison or something like that. Odd name for a girl. And so many are used in both genders it's crazy


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2038681 said:


> Yup or yield the right of way.


I blow right through them things. Watch out!


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2038675 said:


> We are in traffic all day long and I should specify that my trip north on 35w is on my way home not at 8 a.m. or anything. At about 5 p.m. its a breeze all the way to my exit. All points north are terrible.


I lived off of 62 and 35w and worked in Burnsville. I know you are telling the truth.


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal.................UMD


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;2038692 said:


> Goal.................UMD


And another......NO!!!! Starting to get worried about the Gophers this year.


----------



## CityGuy

Family pictures tomorrow, oh yeah. Feel the excitement.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;2038614 said:


> Cops had the woods next to cabelas surrounded


From Police Clips

Rogers - Accident near Cabella's - Driver apparently fled on foot - Perimeter / K9 requested and now on scene - Asked about helicopter - Male, 6', Skinny.


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;2038698 said:


> Family pictures tomorrow, oh yeah. Feel the excitement.


I refuse to do those unless its at an event or something.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;2038702 said:


> I refuse to do those unless its at an event or something.


First time in 8 years of marriage(12 years together) and a 5 month old. I guess it's time to do it once.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2038666 said:


> Ummmm........ Via facebook I just found out some people I went to school with name their kid .....wait for it...........................wait for it.......................................................wait for it........
> 
> Mandela Rabbit (insert their last name here)
> 
> What the heck is that??


A friend named there daughter Summer


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2038702 said:


> I refuse to do those unless its at an event or something.


We do them of the kids because let's be honest nobody wants to see me!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2038701 said:


> From Police Clips
> 
> Rogers - Accident near Cabella's - Driver apparently fled on foot - Perimeter / K9 requested and now on scene - Asked about helicopter - Male, 6', Skinny.


Ranger???????


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2038704 said:


> A friend named there daughter Summer


That's not too bad. I knew a good looking girl with that name. Does sound like a stripper though


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Stopped at Mille Lacs. Took $400 out of a machine immediately after my wife got up. No better feeling.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2038709 said:


> Stopped at Mille Lacs. Took $400 out of a machine immediately after my wife got up. No better feeling.


Only worse feeling is giving her half.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2038701 said:


> From Police Clips
> 
> Rogers - Accident near Cabella's - Driver apparently fled on foot - Perimeter / K9 requested and now on scene - Asked about helicopter - Male, 6', Skinny.


Wasn't me I'm up north playing builder. Cabin is looking good


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;2038591 said:


> Just got approved for a $7000.00 limestone wall i didn't think we would be doing till spring. .......yessssssss


How big? Seems cheap


----------



## CityGuy

Starting to look like Parker could be in trouble for help.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

SSS Inc.;2038666 said:


> Ummmm........ Via facebook I just found out some people I went to school with name their kid .....wait for it...........................wait for it.......................................................wait for it........
> 
> Mandela Rabbit (insert their last name here)
> 
> What the heck is that??


When I drove transit bus for a couple years I picked up daycares and preschool kids with the absolutely most ridiculous names ever. Kenya, Tea, Story, Kai, Clisson, Shelta, Ceylon, and more I can't think of right now. If I have to ask more than once how to pronounce the kids name, its a bad choice. Stupid parents trying to make their kid "special and unique"


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2038718 said:


> How big? Seems cheap


How does it sound cheap when you don't know the the size lol


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2038707 said:


> Ranger???????


I was waiting for that. Describes me putty good


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2038730 said:


> How does it sound cheap when you don't know the the size lol


You know what I meant


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2038709 said:


> Stopped at Mille Lacs. Took $400 out of a machine immediately after my wife got up. No better feeling.


Kids wanted something to eat. I went back to the same machine, ran the $400 up to $700. Mille Lacs band of Ojibwe just mounted my plows for it. I appreciate it.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2038739 said:


> Kids wanted something to eat. I went back to the same machine, ran the $400 up to $700. Mille Lacs band of Ojibwe just mounted my plows for it. I appreciate it.


That's if you can quit??.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2038740 said:


> That's if you can quit??.....


I'm done..... I either have enough for the mounts and get them done, or if I get time, 1/3 of my blowouts.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2038739 said:


> Kids wanted something to eat. I went back to the same machine, ran the $400 up to $700. Mille Lacs band of Ojibwe just mounted my plows for it. I appreciate it.


Could just bring them to my shop and get then done for less


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2038741 said:


> I'm done..... I either have enough for the mounts and get them done, or if I get time, 1/3 of my blowouts.


What why put it towards business stuff that should go right in the dock drawer


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2038743 said:


> What why put it towards business stuff that should go right in the dock drawer


This is an interesting take from a small business owner. I'll need to think about this for a bit.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

34°according to my phone already


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2038744 said:


> This is an interesting take from a small business owner. I'll need to think about this for a bit.


What do you mean? And I meant sock drawer

That would be like if any of us ever got paid cash and put it in the bank 
. I know we all claim our cash though


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2038743 said:


> What why put it towards business stuff that should go right in the dock drawer


Really?? What difference does it make?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2038749 said:


> Really?? What difference does it make?


Idk you could keep that and not claim it and use money from your business account and write it off?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2038750 said:


> Idk you could keep that and not claim it and use money from your business account and write it off?


It's all the same. I just claim whatever at the end of the year as my pay.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2038751 said:


> It's all the same. I just claim whatever at the end of the year as my pay.


I know but why not keep the money from the casino and take money from your business to buy business stuff. That casino money should be your fun money.


----------



## qualitycut

There's a money trail if you take it out of your account and pay for it is my point.


----------



## snowman55

Transfer pizza may be best I ever had. Yum


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2038752 said:


> I know but why not keep the money from the casino and take money from your business to buy business stuff. That casino money should be your fun money.


It's all the same. I only have one account. I don't put money in a business account when I get paid, or take money out and put it in a personal Account when I go spend a day with my kids.

So to me, it doesn't matter. If I take this $700 cash and go buy an Xbox and 5 games, I then need $700 later to mount plows or pay djagusch .

If I use the money to do either of those. Then I don't have to spend $700 out of my account for later stuff.

And I'm married, 2 kids, gonna be 44. I don't do "fun" stuff. Maybe keep $300 from firewood tomorrow and go buy a used sled for this winter for $1,000??

Probably just keep the money in my stash until know I can get time to get the plows mounted. Or just deposit it and say they paid for the toolbox I bought a couple weeks ago.

It's just numbers. Who cares how they get shuffled around.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2038754 said:


> There's a money trail if you take it out of your account and pay for it is my point.


That's what invoices / receipts are for.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2038757 said:


> It's all the same. I only have one account. I don't put money in a business account when I get paid, or take money out and put it in a personal Account when I go spend a day with my kids.
> 
> So to me, it doesn't matter. If I take this $700 cash and go buy an Xbox and 5 games, I then need $700 later to mount plows or pay djagusch .
> 
> If I use the money to do either of those. Then I don't have to spend $700 out of my account for later stuff.
> 
> And I'm married, 2 kids, gonna be 44. I don't do "fun" stuff. Maybe keep $300 from firewood tomorrow and go buy a used sled for this winter for $1,000??
> 
> Probably just keep the money in my stash until know I can get time to get the plows mounted. Or just deposit it and say they paid for the toolbox I bought a couple weeks ago.
> 
> It's just numbers. Who cares how they get shuffled around.


Well that makes sense then I have have separate accounts


----------



## Camden

I see that the Wild are 0-0, are they playing poorly or what? I have no access to a tv or radio.


----------



## Bill1090

Camden;2038760 said:


> I see that the Wild are 0-0, are they playing poorly or what? I have no access to a tv or radio.


Wild 0 - kings 1 now. Just tuned in.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Lwnmwr I'll I've you a deal on the installs of your interested


----------



## Drakeslayer

Tony Beets wants to buy another dredge


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Drakeslayer;2038766 said:


> Tony Beets wants to buy another dredge


Well, you just can't have one.
Two is better than one


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2038763 said:


> Lwnmwr I'll I've you a deal on the installs of your interested


Gonna see if I get time in 2 weeks.


----------



## Deershack

Lawn: Now I know why you didn't stop to say Hello. Casino was calling your name.


----------



## Doughboy12

Deershack;2038771 said:


> Lawn: Now I know why you didn't stop to say Hello. Casino was calling your name.


You can't mix family and Plowsite. What were you even thinking inviting him? :laughing:


----------



## Drakeslayer

jimslawnsnow;2038767 said:


> Well, you just can't have one.
> Two is better than one


And 3 is better than 2 said Chick.


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;2038718 said:


> How big? Seems cheap


Only 100' long 1 stone spaced about 5' apart. Stones are about 3' should only take 14 stone to do the wall. Making a open wall to keep cars from driving on the grass to a adjacent property.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2038751 said:


> It's all the same. I just claim whatever at the end of the year as my pay.


This............


----------



## SnowGuy73

30° calm, few clouds.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Frost.....


----------



## CityGuy

34° clear, light breeze


----------



## Doughboy12

32........attm


----------



## Doughboy12

Dropped to 31....don't see any frost.


----------



## banonea

32 frost here


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Phone has 30° truck has 28°. It's cold enough that water froze in garden hoses


----------



## Bill1090

3" of snow in Marquette Mi.


----------



## banonea

Leaves are dropping like mad today


----------



## banonea

thought I seen someone needed this
http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/pts/5194669149.html


----------



## banonea

here is another

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/pts/5214853471.html


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sun is still plenty warm.


----------



## jackkober16

45 degrees and sunny here near grand rapids, Michigan.


----------



## Camden

Vancouver player doing some bizarre stuff last night: https://vine.co/v/e9aD2bYgd6q


----------



## Camden

jackkober16;2038883 said:


> 45 degrees and sunny here near grand rapids, Michigan.


You're in Lake Effect country. No thanks! My friends over there have told me stories about the huge snow totals you can see in a matter of hours. It would drive me nuts.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Definitely didn't get as low as they thought... my sprinklers ran, no ice


----------



## djagusch

cbservicesllc;2038895 said:


> Definitely didn't get as low as they thought... my sprinklers ran, no ice


Icy yards up here. No damage though.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Fish House sold......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2038917 said:


> Fish House sold......


Jeez you're really cleaning house


----------



## albhb3

shot 2 today lost 1.thing dove to the depths, canvasbacks were right on time, hit the decoys 1 minute after shooting time


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2038921 said:


> Jeez you're really cleaning house


Onward and upward! Thumbs Up


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;2038932 said:


> Onward and upward! Thumbs Up


now what are you buying


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2038932 said:


> Onward and upward! Thumbs Up


Some days I can't wait to sell it all. Other days I plan to get bigger


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;2038934 said:


> now what are you buying


Leaning Ice Castle, but going to look at a Firebrand.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2038935 said:


> Some days I can't wait to sell it all. Other days I plan to get bigger


All I have left is the Stander ZK (which I think is sold) and the Zspray and I'm done.


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;2038939 said:


> Leaning Ice Castle, but going to look at a Firebrand.


lodge? if your gonna spend the money


----------



## CityGuy

Boy those guys that just shot at what ever need target practice. Sounded like about30 shots.


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;2038942 said:


> lodge? if your gonna spend the money


Not a big fan.


----------



## CityGuy

Getting all the outside stuff put away in the shed for the year.


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;2038907 said:


> Icy yards up here. No damage though.


Yeah I figured I would send out an email last night for future appointments to protect their stuff... Figures we didn't even get close to damage temps


----------



## albhb3

cbservicesllc;2038969 said:


> Yeah I figured I would send out an email last night for future appointments to protect their stuff... Figures we didn't even get close to damage temps


hmmm we were at 25 in Lonsdale this morning


----------



## CityGuy

Big game on NBC


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;2039021 said:


> Big game on NBC


I'm watchin penn state/ohio should be good...I was thinkin this site was broken no posts in 3 hours.. you all should be ashamed


----------



## banonea

albhb3;2039035 said:


> I'm watchin penn state/ohio should be good...I was thinkin this site was broken no posts in 3 hours.. you all should be ashamed


Was kinda thinking the same thing......waiting for the snow


----------



## albhb3

this might just be an awesome movie coming out


----------



## djagusch

So the employee lwnmwrmn and I have in common named chris who lasts a day or so. I found another contractor today that had the same issue 1.5 yrs ago with the same chris guy. Wonder how many times he's done this if it's been 1.5 yrs. Guessing he leaves a bunch scratching our heads.


----------



## snowman55

djagusch;2039067 said:


> So the employee lwnmwrmn and I have in common named chris who lasts a day or so. I found another contractor today that had the same issue 1.5 yrs ago with the same chris guy. Wonder how many times he's done this if it's been 1.5 yrs. Guessing he leaves a bunch scratching our heads.


Maybe he's a spy for RX or A + checking out the competition.
Work for someone for a week and report back.

Sounds like fun. I might do it myself. Like an undercover boss thing except with other peoples companies.


----------



## CityGuy

This game just got interesting.


----------



## Drakeslayer

CityGuy;2039087 said:


> This game just got interesting.


I think Ohio has it under control

Oh the Irish, It's over.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;2039085 said:


> Maybe he's a spy for RX or A + checking out the competition.
> Work for someone for a week and report back.
> 
> Sounds like fun. I might do it myself. Like an undercover boss thing except with other peoples companies.


Supposedly he's worked for A+ as well. He called/texted me a couple times yesterday wanting to explain the situation and wanting his job back.

I blacklisted his texts and blocked his phone calls.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2039093 said:


> Supposedly he's worked for A+ as well. He called/texted me a couple times yesterday wanting to explain the situation and wanting his job back.
> 
> I blacklisted his texts and blocked his phone calls.


Sounds like he ran out of drug money and needs a few bucks to get his fix again


----------



## djagusch

snowman55;2039085 said:


> Maybe he's a spy for RX or A + checking out the competition.
> Work for someone for a week and report back.
> 
> Sounds like fun. I might do it myself. Like an undercover boss thing except with other peoples companies.


That actually crossed my mind but if that was the case a day doesn't get valuable info. If he worked 2 weeks and figured out accounts and contacts that would be one thing. But in a day or couple days he isn't figuring that stuff out.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2039093 said:


> Supposedly he's worked for A+ as well. He called/texted me a couple times yesterday wanting to explain the situation and wanting his job back.
> 
> I blacklisted his texts and blocked his phone calls.


why? you new how he was and loved his work


----------



## unit28

50* Fri night w/40% chance rain?

After all these rain chances
Sat will be another bright spot


----------



## SnowGuy73

38° calm, cloudy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Frosty too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2039110 said:


> why? you new how he was and loved his work


Didn't know this was his deal u til he worked for a couple of days, then gave him the benefit of the doubt.

As soon as he didn't show or call, then he was done.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;2039118 said:


> 50* Fri night w/40% chance rain?
> 
> After all these rain chances
> Sat will be another bright spot


Hope we get some rain. It's starting to get dry


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2039145 said:


> Hope we get some rain. It's starting to get dry


Same here.


----------



## CityGuy

36° clear and cold


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;2039118 said:


> 50* Fri night w/40% chance rain?
> 
> After all these rain chances
> Sat will be another bright spot


So I should plan on my shrub triming and garden tilling for saturday.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

My view for a few weeks


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2039216 said:


> So I should plan on my shrub triming and garden tilling for saturday.


You should have had most of your shrubs trimmed already


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;2039219 said:


> My view for a few weeks


You're going to have your head tilted for a few weeks? Good luck with that.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2039220 said:


> You should have had most of your shrubs trimmed already


Certain ones we have to wait until they die off for the year. Grassy things. Should have been more clear. Sorry.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I never knew Mexico had its own nascar


----------



## CityGuy

Anybody got any ideas on how to stop a garage door squeak? Tried garage door lithium grease on rollers, not literally, but didn't help.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2039254 said:


> I never knew Mexico had its own nascar


Didn't know that either.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2039255 said:


> Anybody got any ideas on how to stop a garage door squeak? Tried garage door lithium grease on rollers, not literally, but didn't help.


Fluid film


----------



## cbservicesllc

albhb3;2039035 said:


> I'm watchin penn state/ohio should be good...I was thinkin this site was broken no posts in 3 hours.. you all should be ashamed


Hey, I was at a wedding... I have an excuse...

On another note... there is no better buzzkill when drinking as a sudden cardiac arrest... Wasn't part of the wedding, but at the same place for the reception... I got done and I had to start my drinking at zero


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2039093 said:


> Supposedly he's worked for A+ as well. He called/texted me a couple times yesterday wanting to explain the situation and wanting his job back.
> 
> I blacklisted his texts and blocked his phone calls.


Looking for his last paycheck?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2039143 said:


> Didn't know this was his deal u til he worked for a couple of days, then gave him the benefit of the doubt.
> 
> As soon as he didn't show or call, then he was done.


That's what you have to do... can't let people walk all over you...


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2039258 said:


> Hey, I was at a wedding... I have an excuse...
> 
> On another note... there is no better buzzkill when drinking as a sudden cardiac arrest... Wasn't part of the wedding, but at the same place for the reception... I got done and I had to start my drinking at zero


That sucks. Everything turn out ok?


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2039258 said:


> Hey, I was at a wedding... I have an excuse...
> 
> On another note... there is no better buzzkill when drinking as a sudden cardiac arrest... Wasn't part of the wedding, but at the same place for the reception... I got done and I had to start my drinking at zero


You guys are partying way to hard


----------



## Green Grass

It is a beautiful day out


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2039219 said:


> My view for a few weeks


Looking for some seat time myself this fall...close to home.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2039269 said:


> It is a beautiful day out


For more blowouts?


----------



## CityGuy

I really need to figure out how to set up Quicken better.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2039266 said:


> That sucks. Everything turn out ok?


Shocked him once and got a pulse... SBM Firefighter, nurse, and I worked him till St. Anthony Fire arrived


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2039276 said:


> For more blowouts?


Ha, that's where I'm at...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Best day of duck hunting yet. Glad I had my safety green hat and my blaze orange Hoodie on. They kept coming to me


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2039281 said:


> Shocked him once and got a pulse... SBM Firefighter, nurse, and I worked him till St. Anthony Fire arrived


Good to hear. At least you all did what you could. Right place, right time for that person.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2039300 said:


> Best day of duck hunting yet. Glad I had my safety green hat and my blaze orange Hoodie on. They kept coming to me


Can't beat that.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2039300 said:


> Best day of duck hunting yet. Glad I had my safety green hat and my blaze orange Hoodie on. They kept coming to me


The big question is, have you tried your Dale call yet?


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2039308 said:


> The big question is, have you tried your Dale call yet?


Haha I did drive the Argo crashing threw the woods back to the creek. They responded well to that I guess


----------



## albhb3

sheriff deputy killed at st cloud hospital


----------



## Camden

albhb3;2039333 said:


> sheriff deputy killed at st cloud hospital


Don't know all the details but it sounds like he was standing guard over a prisoner who was receiving care and the prisoner turned on him. I bet the deputy let his guard down for a second and the guy pounced. Sad situation.


----------



## CityGuy

Homemade Ravioli, homemade meat sause that cooked for 2 days, and homemade garlic bread for dinner.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;2039349 said:


> Don't know all the details but it sounds like he was standing guard over a prisoner who was receiving care and the prisoner turned on him. I bet the deputy let his guard down for a second and the guy pounced. Sad situation.


What I heard too.

At least the cafebag is dead too.


----------



## skorum03

Installing this Protero bagger is a huge b i t c h right now


----------



## CityGuy

Wild are on FSN


----------



## Polarismalibu

skorum03;2039374 said:


> Installing this Protero bagger is a huge b i t c h right now


What are you putting it on?


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2039377 said:


> Wild are on FSN


Once again I am not impressed with there game play


----------



## Polarismalibu

And even less impressed now


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;2039374 said:


> Installing this Protero bagger is a huge b i t c h right now


Hahaha.

Wait until you use it, things are garbage.


----------



## CityGuy

Goal...........


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2039384 said:


> Hahaha.
> 
> Wait until you use it, things are garbage.


I think your the only one that has agreed with me on that


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2039383 said:


> And even less impressed now


How about now?


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2039388 said:


> How about now?


There still playing like garbage. A wins a win but they need to pick it up otherwise before they know it the season will slip away.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2039387 said:


> I think your the only one that has agreed with me on that


Could be, but hard to believe.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Point proven. Lol


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2039395 said:


> Could be, but hard to believe.


So what ice castle are you thinking on getting?


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;2039387 said:


> I think your the only one that has agreed with me on that


Hated the one that I had


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2039401 said:


> So what ice castle are you thinking on getting?


Walleye angler but I added a sofa, more cabinets, and so on..


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2039430 said:


> Walleye angler but I added a sofa, more cabinets, and so on..


That was one of my choices. I'm starting to get pissed mine isn't done yet


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just realized the dealer nor Ferris has ever refunded me the money for the mower I took back.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2039380 said:


> What are you putting it on?


I believe he has a deere zero turn. Z930?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2039434 said:


> That was one of my choices. I'm starting to get pissed mine isn't done yet


When and where did you order it again?

Has to be in soon I'd think.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2039443 said:


> Just realized the dealer nor Ferris has ever refunded me the money for the mower I took back.


Ruh roh...


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2039443 said:


> Just realized the dealer nor Ferris has ever refunded me the money for the mower I took back.


How much they owe you?


----------



## NorthernProServ

Got word today I landed a very large commercial retail lot. Would have to hire at least 1 person just to handle the walks.

I got there agreement with mine attached back and all the changes they made to mine, holy hell, just about every legal part of mine is crossed out. 

Thinking big red flag here, not sure how comfortable I am with that. They changed a lot in mine and pretty much if there are any conflicts there supercedes mine.

I would really like the account but right now thinking no with how it sits......

Opinions?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Digging through some old paperwork, came across the statement from Sheffield last month. Looked up the account, still $11,630 on it.

Needless to say, the salesman / owner has an email to respond to in the morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;2039451 said:


> Got word today I landed a very large commercial retail lot. Would have to hire at least 1 person just to handle the walks.
> 
> I got there agreement with mine attached back and all the changes they made to mine, holy hell, just about every legal part of mine is crossed out.
> 
> Thinking big red flag here, not sure how comfortable I am with that. They changed a lot in mine and pretty much if there are any conflicts there supercedes mine.
> 
> I would really like the account but right now thinking no with how it sits......


Bail on it...... lesson I've learned.


----------



## Camden

NorthernProServ;2039451 said:


> Got word today I landed a very large commercial retail lot. Would have to hire at least 1 person just to handle the walks.
> 
> I got there agreement with mine attached back and all the changes they made to mine, holy hell, just about every legal part of mine is crossed out.
> 
> Thinking big red flag here, not sure how comfortable I am with that. They changed a lot in mine and pretty much if there are any conflicts there supercedes mine.
> 
> I would really like the account but right now thinking no with how it sits......
> 
> Opinions?


That's tough but in all honesty, every big contract I have (Verizon, US Bank, Century Link, etc...) I'm using their contracts because they'll laugh at you if you expect them to sign yours. It is what it is. I will not sign any contract that contains language like "You agree to not be paid for any reason...". Yes, that language really does appear in contracts from national service providers. But yeah, in order to play ball with the big boys you gotta be willing to bend a little.


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;2039444 said:


> I believe he has a deere zero turn. Z930?


z920

its just that the instructions suck


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;2039460 said:


> z920
> 
> its just that the instructions suck


I agree, the instructions do suck, especially if it's the first one you're doing.

The way their boot goes, it's silly if you're used to OEM boots.

I guess maybe I'm in minority, that I'm the only one that likes them. I'd rather have them that this UltraVac.


----------



## Fentonlawncare

Hey there fellow twin cities contractors. Funny story...

Just met fellow contractor in Taylors Falls last night and we found out we both had a previous horrible employee named Chris .... Lawnmower Man will get this...


----------



## banonea

Going to do our final cuts and dead head all plants starting tomorrow, then final preps for snow........feels good to be ahead of the game this year.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2039445 said:


> When and where did you order it again?
> 
> Has to be in soon I'd think.


Should have been done two weeks ago. It's coming up on 9 weeks was told 6 max


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2039443 said:


> Just realized the dealer nor Ferris has ever refunded me the money for the mower I took back.


need to get on that.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

Fentonlawncare;2039464 said:


> Hey there fellow twin cities contractors. Funny story...
> 
> Just met fellow contractor in Taylors Falls last night and we found out we both had a previous horrible employee named Chris .... Lawnmower Man will get this...


Hey now......Chris is a good guy but only likes to work 4 days in a row every once in awhile.


----------



## banonea

NorthernProServ;2039451 said:


> Got word today I landed a very large commercial retail lot. Would have to hire at least 1 person just to handle the walks.
> 
> I got there agreement with mine attached back and all the changes they made to mine, holy hell, just about every legal part of mine is crossed out.
> 
> Thinking big red flag here, not sure how comfortable I am with that. They changed a lot in mine and pretty much if there are any conflicts there supercedes mine.
> 
> I would really like the account but right now thinking no with how it sits......
> 
> Opinions?


had the same thing with 2 of my large accounts. Read theirs and see if you are ok with it. If not, don't take it. check them out on the bbb and internet, see if anyone has had issues


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;2039471 said:


> had the same thing with 2 of my large accounts. Read theirs and see if you are ok with it. If not, don't take it. check them out on the bbb and internet, see if anyone has had issues


Before completely bailing I would cross their stuff out you don't like and send it back to them.


----------



## banonea

anyone herd of this one?

http://rmn.craigslist.org/sks/5273963976.html


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2039451 said:


> Got word today I landed a very large commercial retail lot. Would have to hire at least 1 person just to handle the walks.
> 
> I got there agreement with mine attached back and all the changes they made to mine, holy hell, just about every legal part of mine is crossed out.
> 
> Thinking big red flag here, not sure how comfortable I am with that. They changed a lot in mine and pretty much if there are any conflicts there supercedes mine.
> 
> I would really like the account but right now thinking no with how it sits......
> 
> Opinions?


Uffda... I hate when companies try to take all the protection away from you... That's a very tough situation... What kind of stuff did they edit?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Fentonlawncare;2039464 said:


> Hey there fellow twin cities contractors. Funny story...
> 
> Just met fellow contractor in Taylors Falls last night and we found out we both had a previous horrible employee named Chris .... Lawnmower Man will get this...


Come on!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2039473 said:


> Before completely bailing I would cross their stuff out you don't like and send it back to them.


Sounds like a reasonable option Thumbs Up


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2039463 said:


> I agree, the instructions do suck, especially if it's the first one you're doing.
> 
> The way their boot goes, it's silly if you're used to OEM boots.
> 
> I guess maybe I'm in minority, that I'm the only one that likes them. I'd rather have them that this UltraVac.


aside from the instructions. everything seems very well built. Really heavy duty


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea;2039477 said:


> anyone herd of this one?
> 
> http://rmn.craigslist.org/sks/5273963976.html


Wtf....???


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2039473 said:


> Before completely bailing I would cross their stuff out you don't like and send it back to them.


Everything then?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;2039487 said:


> Everything then?


Well maybe. They are not just looking for the first sucker that takes the bait, they must like his numbers too. When you're sitting at a desk in some far away land Nov. 1st is just a handful of days away. Worth a shot to keep the negotiation open especially if the alternative is to just bail.


----------



## CityGuy

54° clear, light breeze


----------



## SnowGuy73

56° windy, few clouds.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2039467 said:


> Should have been done two weeks ago. It's coming up on 9 weeks was told 6 max


You should call and look into that.


----------



## CityGuy

Someday I will understand how this house of 3 generates so much garbage over a week.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Zero dew..


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2039524 said:


> Someday I will understand how this house of 3 generates so much garbage over a week.


1 word.....child.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2039477 said:


> anyone herd of this one?
> 
> http://rmn.craigslist.org/sks/5273963976.html


Good God. Low baller.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2039533 said:


> 1 word.....child.


Been like this even when it was just 2 if us. Glad we went with the medium can instead of the small one.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2039538 said:


> Been like this even when it was just 2 if us. Glad we went with the medium can instead of the small one.


Recycle. When we moved into the new house, we got rid of the dumpster we had and got 2 90 gal cans and we fill the recycling can more than i thought.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2039477 said:


> anyone herd of this one?
> 
> http://rmn.craigslist.org/sks/5273963976.html


Prices just keep getting lower and lower


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea;2039540 said:


> Recycle. When we moved into the new house, we got rid of the dumpster we had and got 2 90 gal cans and we fill the recycling can more than i thought.


All those bottles and cans make a difference! Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well, another guy that worked all last week, whom worked earlier this summer on the big landscape project we worked on for a month, no call, no show today.

One of my guys that quit this spring, when he demanded a $2/hour raise, called to see if I needed someone to run my tractor this winter, so I have that going for me.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2039540 said:


> Recycle. When we moved into the new house, we got rid of the dumpster we had and got 2 90 gal cans and we fill the recycling can more than i thought.


We do. I usually have to jump on it to get it all in.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2039549 said:


> Well, another guy that worked all last week, whom worked earlier this summer on the big landscape project we worked on for a month, no call, no show today.
> 
> One of my guys that quit this spring, when he demanded a $2/hour raise, called to see if I needed someone to run my tractor this winter, so I have that going for me.


Tis the season. I have interviews set up for tonight and tomorrow


----------



## jimslawnsnow

The problem I've found with garbage is we get too much crap in plastic bottles and boxes.


----------



## SnowGuy73

We only have one, maybe two bags of garbage a week....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2039566 said:


> We only have one, maybe two bags of garbage a week....


Same here, with a 10 year old and 13 year old. But then we eat out probably 5 nights / week, leftovers from eating out 1 night / week, so we don't do alot of cooking at home.

Worker guy called about 8. Said sorry for not calling earlier that he was sick. He asked for tomorrow off as well, which is fine. I'll see what happens Wednesday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2039571 said:


> Same here, with a 10 year old and 13 year old. But then we eat out probably 5 nights / week, leftovers from eating out 1 night / week, so we don't do alot of cooking at home.
> 
> Worker guy called about 8. Said sorry for not calling earlier that he was sick. He asked for tomorrow off as well, which is fine. I'll see what happens Wednesday.


I love cooking, except Chinese, can't the real thing from a real Chinese restaurant.


----------



## Martinson9

If anyone needs outdoor storage I know of a place in St. Louis Park that has up to 20,000 sf available.


----------



## ryde307

NorthernProServ;2039451 said:


> Got word today I landed a very large commercial retail lot. Would have to hire at least 1 person just to handle the walks.
> 
> I got there agreement with mine attached back and all the changes they made to mine, holy hell, just about every legal part of mine is crossed out.
> 
> Thinking big red flag here, not sure how comfortable I am with that. They changed a lot in mine and pretty much if there are any conflicts there supercedes mine.
> 
> I would really like the account but right now thinking no with how it sits......
> 
> Opinions?


I wouldn't bail. As camden said below it is fairly common with large accounts. The reality is many have better lawyers/legal teams compared to what we do. This is there job. If there is something you can't live with then negotiate it. But in most cases if you do the work you say you are going to do and when you are going to do it most legal issues should never come into play.



Camden;2039457 said:


> That's tough but in all honesty, every big contract I have (Verizon, US Bank, Century Link, etc...) I'm using their contracts because they'll laugh at you if you expect them to sign yours. It is what it is. I will not sign any contract that contains language like "You agree to not be paid for any reason...". Yes, that language really does appear in contracts from national service providers. But yeah, in order to play ball with the big boys you gotta be willing to bend a little.


This.



Martinson9;2039585 said:


> If anyone needs outdoor storage I know of a place in St. Louis Park that has up to 20,000 sf available.


Can it be a snow dump?


----------



## Martinson9

ryde307;2039591 said:


> I wouldn't bail. As camden said below it is fairly common with large accounts. The reality is many have better lawyers/legal teams compared to what we do. This is there job. If there is something you can't live with then negotiate it. But in most cases if you do the work you say you are going to do and when you are going to do it most legal issues should never come into play.
> 
> This.
> 
> Can it be a snow dump?


No. If it was do you think I'd tell you!


----------



## ryde307

Martinson9;2039593 said:


> No. If it was do you think I'd tell you!


I would pay for it. Store snow or store trucks. Same thing.


----------



## IDST

Martinson9;2039585 said:


> If anyone needs outdoor storage I know of a place in St. Louis Park that has up to 20,000 sf available.


Where and how much?


----------



## Martinson9

ryde307;2039597 said:


> I would pay for it. Store snow or store trucks. Same thing.


I agree, but this property slopes towards his neighbors lot and I know he wouldn't allow it. Great lot for storage if someone needs it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2039522 said:


> You should call and look into that.


I do all the time now I keep getting different answers. Not cool


----------



## Camden

Do any of you guys happen to know what the grounds maintenance contract goes for at a property like the Carlson Towers?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Martinson9;2039593 said:


> No. If it was do you think I'd tell you!


Wow, that's real nice...


----------



## ryde307

Martinson9;2039607 said:


> I agree, but this property slopes towards his neighbors lot and I know he wouldn't allow it. Great lot for storage if someone needs it.


Just giving you a hard time. Did you ever find a place to move?



Camden;2039610 said:


> Do any of you guys happen to know what the grounds maintenance contract goes for at a property like the Carlson Towers?


We used to plow eevrything else on Carlson Parkway for Reliable. That was how we got into snow plowing. It was around 7 years ago. Couldn't tell you pricing but it is a ton of work. It has switched vendors 3 or 4 times now.

None of this included the towers. One company was doing the towers for awhile. I think they lost it within the last couple years. Again a ton of work. I know the towers were treated similar to the sites we did. Plowing anything over 3/4inch drivelanes during the day all day if it was snowing, Snow only piled in corners of the lot. No snow on the grass really. It would then all be hauled out the following nights. It is all dumped in the park they own in the middle of it all. Always salted, miles of walks, and trails. In the summer I only know what I have seen driving past but they mulch yearly. It's alot of mulch I would guess a couple 1000 yards. Lots of flowers, shrubs, ect.


----------



## Polarismalibu

ryde307;2039614 said:


> Just giving you a hard time. Did you ever find a place to move?
> 
> We used to plow eevrything else on Carlson Parkway for Reliable. That was how we got into snow plowing. It was around 7 years ago. Couldn't tell you pricing but it is a ton of work. It has switched vendors 3 or 4 times now.
> 
> None of this included the towers. One company was doing the towers for awhile. I think they lost it within the last couple years. Again a ton of work. I know the towers were treated similar to the sites we did. Plowing anything over 3/4inch drivelanes during the day all day if it was snowing, Snow only piled in corners of the lot. No snow on the grass really. It would then all be hauled out the following nights. It is all dumped in the park they own in the middle of it all. Always salted, miles of walks, and trails. In the summer I only know what I have seen driving past but they mulch yearly. It's alot of mulch I would guess a couple 1000 yards. Lots of flowers, shrubs, ect.


So To sum it up a cafe ton of money


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;2039610 said:


> Do any of you guys happen to know what the grounds maintenance contract goes for at a property like the Carlson Towers?


Last year Arteca/Brickman had it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2039616 said:


> So To sum it up a cafe ton of money


And headaches..........


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2039620 said:


> And headaches..........


Yeah to say the least


----------



## qualitycut

Holy dust.......


----------



## ryde307

Polarismalibu;2039621 said:


> Yeah to say the least


The plowing was great. I would love the plowing account. The summer I don't know much about.

The plowing for a 6 inch snowfall put equipment to work for 3 days.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2039624 said:


> Holy dust.......


This....yesterday at the MIL's place.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2039624 said:


> Holy dust.......


Raining now that should help


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2039627 said:


> This....yesterday at the MIL's place.


The fields are really dusty. I can't imagine leaves. I hate that dust


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2039628 said:


> Raining now that should help


Not down here. Sunny windy and hot


----------



## qualitycut

Cvi just had a Ford explorer pulled over oh 62. Never seen that before


----------



## ryde307

jimslawnsnow;2039633 said:


> The fields are really dusty. I can't imagine leaves. I hate that dust


It was super dusty and dry out west all weekend also.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2039609 said:


> I do all the time now I keep getting different answers. Not cool


Funny thing is two years ago when I ordered the Lake of the Woods model from Milaca they screwed it up twice in the build process, I said café it! This year with the Walleye Angler they screwed up four times on just the drawing for approval so who knows what I will actually have there when it arrives....

My buddy ordered his from Smokey Hills and was told 6 weeks and got it in about 4 or so. I was told 4-6 weeks on October 6th when I ordered it so I will keep you posted.


----------



## Camden

ryde307;2039614 said:


> We used to plow eevrything else on Carlson Parkway for Reliable. That was how we got into snow plowing. It was around 7 years ago. Couldn't tell you pricing but it is a ton of work. It has switched vendors 3 or 4 times now.
> 
> None of this included the towers. One company was doing the towers for awhile. I think they lost it within the last couple years. Again a ton of work. I know the towers were treated similar to the sites we did. Plowing anything over 3/4inch drivelanes during the day all day if it was snowing, Snow only piled in corners of the lot. No snow on the grass really. It would then all be hauled out the following nights. It is all dumped in the park they own in the middle of it all. Always salted, miles of walks, and trails. In the summer I only know what I have seen driving past but they mulch yearly. It's alot of mulch I would guess a couple 1000 yards. Lots of flowers, shrubs, ect.


Sounds like enough work to keep a couple guys busy all season. Very interesting....


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2039634 said:


> Not down here. Sunny windy and hot


Same here...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Who ordered the rain??


----------



## MNPLOWCO

A line of 12-14 state civ. Vehicles lined up onthe eastbound entrance ramp off of penn Avenue onto 494 heading towards the airport about an hour ago.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Cvi. And locals


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Why would anyone spray dimension and gallery this time of year while putting winterizer on? I assume they had a herbicide in the tank as well then added the 2 pre ems?


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2039646 said:


> Who ordered the rain??


Idk but Friday I had 20% chance for today then yesterday and this morning no mention of it. Idiot's


----------



## qualitycut

Downpour I cottage grove. Cafe


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2039651 said:


> Downpour I cottage grove. Cafe


Don't piss into the wind


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bright and sunny here.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2039640 said:


> Funny thing is two years ago when I ordered the Lake of the Woods model from Milaca they screwed it up twice in the build process, I said café it! This year with the Walleye Angler they screwed up four times on just the drawing for approval so who knows what I will actually have there when it arrives....
> 
> My buddy ordered his from Smokey Hills and was told 6 weeks and got it in about 4 or so. I was told 4-6 weeks on October 6th when I ordered it so I will keep you posted.


Yeah I wish I would have gone to smokey hills they have a great reputation. Milaca will never get my business again


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2039657 said:


> Yeah I wish I would have gone to smokey hills they have a great reputation. Milaca will never get my business again


This is my last attempt with Milaca as well, I just didn't want to have to do a 3 hour drive to Smokey Hills.


----------



## qualitycut

Still raining, calling it a day.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2039659 said:


> This is my last attempt with Milaca as well, I just didn't want to have to do a 3 hour drive to Smokey Hills.


I would be okay with a 20 hour drive at this point. I have talked to 3 different people over the past few days they always say they will check and call back and they never do. They were more then happy to call for the deposit money though


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2039661 said:


> I would be okay with a 20 hour drive at this point. I have talked to 3 different people over the past few days they always say they will check and call back and they never do. They were more then happy to call for the deposit money though


Sounds about right!

Where did you order it from?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Jeez it's hot out. Ac can barely keep up


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2039667 said:


> Sounds about right!
> 
> Where did you order it from?


Milaca, I'm regretting that choice now. was originally going to go threw outlet recreation by milaca came at a better deal.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2039672 said:


> Jeez it's hot out. Ac can barely keep up


In your truck or house?


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2039672 said:


> Jeez it's hot out. Ac can barely keep up


74 here now. You gotta be over 80


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2039673 said:


> Milaca, I'm regretting that choice now. was originally going to go threw outlet recreation by milaca came at a better deal.


Oh.... Café!

I didn't know you went there.... Who did you work with? I have Kyle working on mine.

That was my thing too, they were a lot cheaper than everyone else.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2039674 said:


> In your truck or house?


Neither. In the tractor


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2039677 said:


> Neither. In the tractor


Gotcha......


----------



## ryde307

SnowGuy73;2039676 said:


> Oh.... Café!
> 
> I didn't know you went there.... Who did you work with? I have Kyle working on mine.
> 
> That was my thing too, they were a lot cheaper than everyone else.


I'm heading up right by there this afternoon I can stop in and start yelling at people for you.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;2039683 said:


> I'm heading up right by there this afternoon I can stop in and start yelling at people for you.


Ask for polaris.

Ask them how long out on a custom order.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Thunder and lightning in Wyoming, oh my!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2039676 said:


> Oh.... Café!
> 
> I didn't know you went there.... Who did you work with? I have Kyle working on mine.
> 
> That was my thing too, they were a lot cheaper than everyone else.


I was working with nick. Talked to Kyle this morning and Friday he always says he will call back when he finds out what's going on. Brian just called and said he called ice castle but the guy he needed was on the phone.

Around and around we go some more


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2039695 said:


> I was working with nick. Talked to Kyle this morning and Friday he always says he will call back when he finds out what's going on. Brian just called and said he called ice castle but the guy he needed was on the phone.
> 
> Around and around we go some more


I see a crap load of new ones sitting in people driveways all over


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2039673 said:


> Milaca, I'm regretting that choice now. was originally going to go threw outlet recreation by milaca came at a better deal.


Well you do drive by it all the time so it must have been too tempting...live and learn I guess.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2039695 said:


> I was working with nick. Talked to Kyle this morning and Friday he always says he will call back when he finds out what's going on. Brian just called and said he called ice castle but the guy he needed was on the phone.
> 
> Around and around we go some more


What a joke!

Didn't you order yours in August or so?


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2039696 said:


> I see a crap load of new ones sitting in people driveways all over


And even more sitting inside the fence in Milaca...:waving:


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2039677 said:


> Neither. In the tractor


Close the back window and door....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2039700 said:


> Close the back window and door....


They are. It's just windows are so dang big I think it's hard to keep up. Deere has better ac


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2039698 said:


> What a joke!
> 
> Didn't you order yours in August or so?


Yeah the end of August. He just called back said the end of this week or early next. Hopefully he's right.


----------



## TKLAWN

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/for/5273543873.html

Seems like a good price for you boss lovers.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2039697 said:


> Well you do drive by it all the time so it must have been too tempting...live and learn I guess.


I drive by outlet all the time too. Just milaca threw in a lot more for the same price.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2039696 said:


> I see a crap load of new ones sitting in people driveways all over


Yeah I don't get it at all


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2039704 said:


> https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/for/5273543873.html
> 
> Seems like a good price for you boss lovers.


I called him yesterday. He's pretty firm at $4500. I paid $3800/$3700 for plows that actually fit my trucks.

Passed on one last week at $4200 because I was willing to go to $4,000.

There are better deals.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2039703 said:


> Yeah the end of August. He just called back said the end of this week or early next. Hopefully he's right.


Oh boy..

Their going to slap that cafer together real quick!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2039705 said:


> I drive by outlet all the time too. Just milaca threw in a lot more for the same price.


This.......

I have a.c. nelsen right here in town that's a dealer and I still went with Milaca.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2039705 said:


> I drive by outlet all the time too. Just milaca threw in a lot more for the same price.


On paper.....



Notnlike you are actually in possession.


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;2039710 said:


> Oh boy..
> 
> Their going to slap that cafer together real quick!


Hard to believe they can't build a few per day depending on the work force. Sounds like its one guy in his garage building the "orders" if it is that far out...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2039709 said:


> I called him yesterday. He's pretty firm at $4500. I paid $3800/$3700 for plows that actually fit my trucks.
> 
> Passed on one last week at $4200 because I was willing to go to $4,000.
> 
> There are better deals.


Problem is people remember what they paid installed and not what the plow actually cost


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2039715 said:


> Problem is people remember what they paid installed and not what the plow actually cost


There are quite a few "like new" flat top 8.2 V's where guys are asking $5,000.

I can buy a plowside 9.2 Stainless Steel DXT at Crysteel for $5750.

I'm getting ready to head to Hastings to pick up the 8.5' straight blade with Boss wings. Put that in my '01, so when Quality decides he wants the truck for driveways, it's ready for him.

If he doesn't take it, then it's ready for the schools.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Doughboy12;2039714 said:


> Hard to believe they can't build a few per day depending on the work force. Sounds like its one guy in his garage building the "orders" if it is that far out...


Last I heard they were pushing 16-20 out a day from rolling frame to completed product.

I'd say that's pretty impressive but in some cases quality suffers.


----------



## mnlefty

Just heard a rumble of Thunder to the west... I'm in Bloomington at the moment.


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;2039718 said:


> Last I heard they were pushing 16-20 out a day from rolling frame to completed product.
> 
> I'd say that's pretty impressive but in some cases quality suffers.


Well they don't have time to build yours. That would interrupt production...:laughing:


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2039701 said:


> They are. It's just windows are so dang big I think it's hard to keep up. Deere has better ac


I'll come run the magnum!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2039717 said:


> There are quite a few "like new" flat top 8.2 V's where guys are asking $5,000.
> 
> I can buy a plowside 9.2 Stainless Steel DXT at Crysteel for $5750.
> 
> I'm getting ready to head to Hastings to pick up the 8.5' straight blade with Boss wings. Put that in my '01, so when Quality decides he wants the truck for driveways, it's ready for him.
> 
> If he doesn't take it, then it's ready for the schools.


That's my point. They paid close to for plo,mount,wiring and install. And 5 years ago you could have drove there and paid 4500 maybe less for new plow side only. Now they want some of that cost back or the wives are pissed because thier little business adventure flopped


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

20 degrees warmer in Hastings than when I left home.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2039726 said:


> That's my point. They paid close to for plo,mount,wiring and install. And 5 years ago you could have drove there and paid 4500 maybe less for new plow side only. Now they want some of that cost back or the wives are pissed because thier little business adventure flopped


Right. There's one in N. Wi guy wants $4900 "$1,000 less than new".

Well, you can get one installed for $5,900, so unless he's installing it on my truck too, it's not $1,000 less than new.

I also try to deal and tell them I'll give them xxxxxx without the mount / wire / controller, but of course they all want to sell it all together and make me find a buyer for the mount.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2039646 said:


> Who ordered the rain??


Guilty.......


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2039672 said:


> Jeez it's hot out. Ac can barely keep up


Clean the cab filter lately?


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2039695 said:


> I was working with nick. Talked to Kyle this morning and Friday he always says he will call back when he finds out what's going on. Brian just called and said he called ice castle but the guy he needed was on the phone.
> 
> Around and around we go some more


God I hate that I'll call you back and never do.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2039730 said:


> Right. There's one in N. Wi guy wants $4900 "$1,000 less than new".
> 
> Well, you can get one installed for $5,900, so unless he's installing it on my truck too, it's not $1,000 less than new.
> 
> I also try to deal and tell them I'll give them xxxxxx without the mount / wire / controller, but of course they all want to sell it all together and make me find a buyer for the mount.


I saw that one on there. If you can install yourself, I would say it is totally worth buying new.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polaris, you going? I might just to peek. 
http://riversouthmn.com/event/ice-castle-fish-house-sale/


----------



## cbservicesllc

skorum03;2039737 said:


> I saw that one on there. If you can install yourself, I would say it is totally worth buying new.


That's usually what I do...


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2039727 said:



> 20 degrees warmer in Hastings than when I left home.


Truck said 68* here


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2039718 said:


> Last I heard they were pushing 16-20 out a day from rolling frame to completed product.
> 
> I'd say that's pretty impressive but in some cases quality suffers.


Holly cafe that's a lot


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2039739 said:


> Polaris, you going? I might just to peek.
> http://riversouthmn.com/event/ice-castle-fish-house-sale/


I may just have to swing threw and check it out.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/hvo/5244907978.html

Looks like a decent deal


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2039755 said:


> https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/hvo/5244907978.html
> 
> Looks like a decent deal


That's been on there all summer


----------



## SnowGuy73

Farmers almanac says cold and snowy.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2039756 said:


> That's been on there all summer


First I saw it, but I hardly search craigslist anymore


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2039757 said:


> Farmers almanac says cold and snowy.


Said the same last year...


----------



## BOSS LAWN

Where can I get a decent price for a 9ft cutting edge


----------



## Polarismalibu

BOSS LAWN;2039760 said:


> Where can I get a decent price for a 9ft cutting edge


$180 at northern


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2039759 said:


> Said the same last year...


You bite your tongue!


----------



## SnowGuy73

5,000 winter harvest amount set on mille lacs.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2039757 said:


> Farmers almanac says cold and snowy.


That'll change.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2039767 said:


> That'll change.


All the negativity in this town sucks.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2039757 said:


> Farmers almanac says cold and snowy.


The new one or the old one? I guess according to the radio they have two diffrent forecasts.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2039769 said:


> All the negativity in this town sucks.


I'm all for snow, just not the super cold.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Chevy changed the front end on the 2016 silverado I guess.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;2039774 said:


> Chevy changed the front end on the 2016 silverado I guess.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2039769 said:


> All the negativity in this town sucks.


No kidding!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BOSS LAWN;2039760 said:


> Where can I get a decent price for a 9ft cutting edge


Straight blade?? H&L Mesabi.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Jim,

You know what mount you need for your Chev? I have one here. I will check part numbers when I get home.

If you don't need it, though seller had someone that would buy the mount and the wiring from me.


----------



## banonea

BOSS LAWN;2039760 said:


> Where can I get a decent price for a 9ft cutting edge


Make your own 1/3 the price


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2039774 said:


> Chevy changed the front end on the 2016 silverado I guess.


Again???????


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2039775 said:


>


I don't like it..


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2039775 said:


>


Yuck. Why do they always look like they are pissed?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2039765 said:


> You bite your tongue!


Ouch..........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2039784 said:


> Jim,
> 
> You know what mount you need for your Chev? I have one here. I will check part numbers when I get home.
> 
> If you don't need it, though seller had someone that would buy the mount and the wiring from me.


I'll call crysteel in the morning and let you know the correct number


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2039775 said:


>


That's just a certain model of the 1/2 that looks like that isn't it


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;2039774 said:


> Chevy changed the front end on the 2016 silverado I guess.


Just the half tons I believe.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2039801 said:


> That's just a certain model of the 1/2 that looks like that isn't it


Change the 1/2 tons in 16 and the 3/4 and 1 tons in 17 like they always do


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2039792 said:


> I don't like it..


I think it looks better than the current ones.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2039811 said:


> I think it looks better than the current ones.


Funny, looks like the Challenger.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2039801 said:


> That's just a certain model of the 1/2 that looks like that isn't it


Buddy just said the 2016 silverados are in..


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2039798 said:


> I'll call crysteel in the morning and let you know the correct number


Or you could go to...

https://www.bossplow.com/support/parts/index/1


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2039812 said:


> Funny, looks like the Challenger.


I thought the same.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Atleast the fog lamps are the same shape as the cut out in the bumper.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2039810 said:


> Change the 1/2 tons in 16 and the 3/4 and 1 tons in 17 like they always do


I can't imagine they would change the 3/4 and 1 tons in 17 then just changed this year


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2039819 said:


> I can't imagine they would change the 3/4 and 1 tons in 17 then just changed this year


Well they just changed the 1/2 ton in 14


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2039820 said:


> Well they just changed the 1/2 ton in 14


Oh wow. Seems short. Hope ford dose that with the new superduty only keeps it for two years


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2039811 said:


> I think it looks better than the current ones.


I like the 06 ish to 15 look.


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;2039824 said:


> Oh wow. Seems short. Hope ford dose that with the new superduty only keeps it for two years


Most manufacturers change the body style every 4-5 years


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;2039824 said:


> Oh wow. Seems short. Hope ford dose that with the new superduty only keeps it for two years


They'll make it worse.


----------



## albhb3

Taco 12 pack its whats for dinner and was a balmy 80 downhere


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;2039836 said:


> They'll make it worse.


I'm really tempted to trade mine for a 2016 next fall to start fresh and hope it will last a while


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I wanna be like Jim.

Just bought Farming Simulator 15 for the PS4.


----------



## qualitycut

Everyone always hates the new body style. Then they come out and you get used to them. I didn't like the new Chevy at first grew on me. Same with my style Ford. Wait till it's our and them in person. Only one I still can't get over is the dodge


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2039842 said:


> I wanna be like Jim.
> 
> Just bought Farming Simulator 15 for the PS4.


To bad they don't have a plowing one so you can't practice not hitting stuff 

Jk! Sorry had to say it. That farming one look really realistic


----------



## Polarismalibu

Lwnmwr you ever finish that uptown project?


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2039845 said:


> Everyone always hates the new body style. Then they come out and you get used to them. I didn't like the new Chevy at first grew on me. Same with my style Ford. Wait till it's our and them in person. Only one I still can't get over is the dodge


Never liked the 07' ................never grew on me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2039862 said:


> Lwnmwr you ever finish that uptown project?


We are on hold. The dog park area we need to install, they are doing siding work in the area.

We are doing and inspection property today/tomorrow/Wed.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2039862 said:


> Lwnmwr you ever finish that uptown project?


I did already hire workers to cultivate my fields and another to sow them.

I have my 13 year old combining my wheat for me already.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2039842 said:


> I wanna be like Jim.
> 
> Just bought Farming Simulator 15 for the PS4.


Is that one based on North American agriculture or European?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;2039894 said:


> Is that one based on North American agriculture or European?


I think it has both


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;2039918 said:


> I think it has both


Crap. I'm gonna have to run to the store.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2039918 said:


> I think it has both


Yeah, it has both. We started with European because it has a tutorial with it.

Right now I have a worker combining corn while I drive the tractor next to it, running corn to the grain elevator. After this is done, I have to go clear two fields of barley.

We've messed up trying to figure out how to play the game. Planting different types of crops, so then we had to sell a tractor so we could afford different heads for our combines.

Should have just stuck with 1 crop for a while.


----------



## banonea

anyone looking?

http://rmn.craigslist.org/hvo/5255116270.html


----------



## banonea

another.....

http://rmn.craigslist.org/hvo/5231171044.html


----------



## banonea

lwrmn, its for a dodge.......
http://eauclaire.craigslist.org/pts/5275956835.html


----------



## banonea

this looks interesting to steer......

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/grq/5235646554.html


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;2039963 said:


> lwrmn, its for a dodge.......
> http://eauclaire.craigslist.org/pts/5275956835.html


There's a reason why DOGG is in the name!!

I'm good on plows and mounts now. Picked up this straight blade tonight. This weekend will get all the fluids changed, the mounts go on the '15 and '13 dump next Tuesday/Wednesday.

Just gotta find some mirrors, wire some backup lights and we are ready to go.

All of the crew is returning from last winter in their same roles, I have 2 extra guys I am going to train in to be drivers.

The pieces are in place.

3 of the 5 plows are now 9.2 V's instead of 8.2s. This Plow I bought today is an 8.5' that came with wings, so almost 10.5' and will be used where we just wing snow to the side.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This game is soooooooooo realistic, that even my hired help in the game misses harvesting barley for no reason.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2039967 said:


> This game is soooooooooo realistic, that even my hired help in the game misses harvesting barley for no reason.


Looks like your going broke


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Still warm out


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2039967 said:


> This game is soooooooooo realistic, that even my hired help in the game misses harvesting barley for no reason.


You just can't catch a break huh?


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2039968 said:


> Looks like your going broke


He's only a small farmer so far........attm

So I guess that is pretty much spot on. : laughing:


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2039965 said:


> There's a reason why DOGG is in the name!!
> 
> I'm good on plows and mounts now. Picked up this straight blade tonight. This weekend will get all the fluids changed, the mounts go on the '15 and '13 dump next Tuesday/Wednesday.
> 
> Just gotta find some mirrors, wire some backup lights and we are ready to go.
> 
> All of the crew is returning from last winter in their same roles, I have 2 extra guys I am going to train in to be drivers.
> 
> The pieces are in place.
> 
> 3 of the 5 plows are now 9.2 V's instead of 8.2s. This Plow I bought today is an 8.5' that came with wings, so almost 10.5' and will be used where we just wing snow to the side.


Sounds like a sophisticated offense...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2039973 said:


> Sounds like a sophisticated offense...


Will I be yelling NORV!!!! By December 15??? Or NNOOOOOOOO!!!!! ??????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2039968 said:


> Looks like your going broke


Gotta spend money to make money, right?

Harvested a field of corn and two fields of Barley. I'm up to $23,000 now.

Wish I wouldn't have had to sell my 3rd tractor. I should just start over now that I know what I'm doing.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2039967 said:


> This game is soooooooooo realistic, that even my hired help in the game misses harvesting barley for no reason.


Hope I'm not late to the party


----------



## CityGuy

51° clear, very light breeze


----------



## SnowGuy73

53° breezy, clouds.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BOSS LAWN;2039984 said:


> Hope I'm not late to the party


HA!! Someone has a bit more time invested than I do so far.


----------



## CityGuy

Man my kid can let them rip. She's bad now, I can't wait for solid foods.

50° and clear


----------



## SnowGuy73

Heavy dew..


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2039965 said:


> There's a reason why DOGG is in the name!!
> 
> I'm good on plows and mounts now. Picked up this straight blade tonight. This weekend will get all the fluids changed, the mounts go on the '15 and '13 dump next Tuesday/Wednesday.
> 
> Just gotta find some mirrors, wire some backup lights and we are ready to go.
> 
> All of the crew is returning from last winter in their same roles, I have 2 extra guys I am going to train in to be drivers.
> 
> The pieces are in place.
> 
> 3 of the 5 plows are now 9.2 V's instead of 8.2s. This Plow I bought today is an 8.5' that came with wings, so almost 10.5' and will be used where we just wing snow to the side.


 The wings are going to not let you wing it as good just fyi going to have one tall windrow


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2040012 said:


> Heavy dew..


Go figure.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2040013 said:


> The wings are going to not let you wing it as good just fyi going to have one tall windrow


They will just be used 4" and less.

The 1.5-3" snowfalls it'll certainly speed things up.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sounds like a washout Friday.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2040021 said:


> Sounds like a washout Friday.


It just wouldn't be right if we didn't have one day a week


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2040022 said:


> It just wouldn't be right if we didn't have one day a week


Correct....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2040021 said:


> Sounds like a washout Friday.


I've already scheduled the guys off.


----------



## qualitycut

Is it just me or ever the places with most leaves down are not that bad


----------



## cbservicesllc

So now Reliable and some other company just got acquired to form another big one... Some guy from Brickman at the helm...


----------



## SnowGuy73

My ash trees are raining leaves today.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2040034 said:


> So now Reliable and some other company just got acquired to form another big one... Some guy from Brickman at the helm...


Lwmr is just buying up everyone


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/pts/5276073051.html

It's like used trucks. This guy admits the Plow was mounted wrong, so it's going to need new edges for anyone that buys it, yet he's basically asking new money.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;2040034 said:


> So now Reliable and some other company just got acquired to form another big one... Some guy from Brickman at the helm...


Oh, where's this coming from?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2040042 said:


> Oh, where's this coming from?


http://www.lawnandlandscape.com/article/ll-101615-Reliable-TR-FiveSeasons

Five Seasons Property Management...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;2040044 said:


> http://www.lawnandlandscape.com/article/ll-101615-Reliable-TR-FiveSeasons
> 
> Five Seasons Property Management...


Wow. Interesting.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I wonder how the customer like the name changing and ownership changing every few months.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2040048 said:


> I wonder how the customer like the name changing and ownership changing every few months.


If they use therm to begin with they probably don't care


----------



## skorum03

I'm doubting that Protero has ever actually put this bagger on the newest style deere, like I have. wtf


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;2040071 said:


> I'm doubting that Protero has ever actually put this bagger on the newest style deere, like I have. wtf


Lol..............


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2040066 said:


> If they use therm to begin with they probably don't care


Which one.....

Lawn ranger, reliable, the other one, the second other one, or the newest one?


----------



## Doughboy12

I'm sure everyone read this...
HERE


----------



## skorum03

Doughboy12;2040074 said:


> I'm sure everyone read this...
> HERE


yeah the majority of the service providers probably show up with a 42" garden tractor. Everyone starts somewhere but for the amount that the contractor gets paid, the residential side of the market is getting hurt by these apps.


----------



## ryde307

BOSS LAWN;2039760 said:


> Where can I get a decent price for a 9ft cutting edge


What Lwnmwr said below.


LwnmwrMan22;2039782 said:


> Straight blade?? H&L Mesabi.





cbservicesllc;2040044 said:


> http://www.lawnandlandscape.com/article/ll-101615-Reliable-TR-FiveSeasons
> 
> Five Seasons Property Management...


That's interesting.Soon it's going to be all huge corp. companies and then us little guys.


----------



## Doughboy12

skorum03;2040078 said:


> yeah the majority of the service providers probably show up with a 42" garden tractor. Everyone starts somewhere but for the amount that the contractor gets paid, the residential side of the market is getting hurt by these apps.


I just found this part funny...

"Steve Schell, who runs Schell's Lawn Care with his son, Ryan, typifies the contractor who uses these apps. He offers full-service landscaping to a mostly residential customer base. He started his part-time business this year - he does about $10,000 in annual revenue"

...that seems like a low number to run a business from...?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2040048 said:


> I wonder how the customer like the name changing and ownership changing every few months.


Kinda what I thought... and Employees... especially people with Lawn Ranger... 2 company changes in one year??


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2040073 said:


> Which one.....
> 
> Lawn ranger, reliable, the other one, the second other one, or the newest one?


Hahahahaha


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2040084 said:


> I just found this part funny...
> 
> "Steve Schell, who runs Schell's Lawn Care with his son, Ryan, typifies the contractor who uses these apps. He offers full-service landscaping to a mostly residential customer base. He started his part-time business this year - he does about $10,000 in annual revenue"
> 
> ...that seems like a low number to run a business from...?


Uhhhhh yeah... that doesn't add up...


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2040021 said:


> Sounds like a washout Friday.


That it does.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2040105 said:


> Uhhhhh yeah... that doesn't add up...


4-5 a day $20 each all season that adds up to $10k


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2040034 said:


> So now Reliable and some other company just got acquired to form another big one... Some guy from Brickman at the helm...


Is that the sweeping company too or is that different?


----------



## banonea

Had a new one.....

Went to meet with a customer about snow plowing and he said we needed to talk about my contract that it sucked so he retyped it......
He actually completely yyped my contract out in his computer because it had to many different fonts, it has 2.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2040110 said:


> Is that the sweeping company too or is that different?


That's reliacor, used to be known as clean sweep until they went national.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Tired of trying to hire people. Doesn't anyone have a drivers license anymore?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2040108 said:


> 4-5 a day $20 each all season that adds up to $10k


I know it adds up, but it doesn't "add" up... not as a sustainable business... maybe they're just talking straight revenue from the app


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2040110 said:


> Is that the sweeping company too or is that different?


You're thinking Reliakor


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea;2040114 said:


> Had a new one.....
> 
> Went to meet with a customer about snow plowing and he said we needed to talk about my contract that it sucked so he retyped it......
> He actually completely yyped my contract out in his computer because it had to many different fonts, it has 2.


Haha WTF...


----------



## skorum03

cbservicesllc;2040130 said:


> I know it adds up, but it doesn't "add" up... not as a sustainable business... maybe they're just talking straight revenue from the app


after insurance, maintenance, fuel, and other expenses, he's keeping what? maybe 3, 4, 5k out of that 10k.

How does he eat and pay for living, theres no way it can be sustained


----------



## snowman55

skorum03;2040133 said:


> after insurance, maintenance, fuel, and other expenses, he's keeping what? maybe 3, 4, 5k out of that 10k.
> 
> How does he eat and pay for living, theres no way it can be sustained


bet he's a teacher and does it for summer gig


----------



## skorum03

snowman55;2040134 said:


> bet he's a teacher and does it for summer gig


yeah you're probably right


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;2040130 said:


> I know it adds up, but it doesn't "add" up... not as a sustainable business... maybe they're just talking straight revenue from the app


This............ (It does say it is a "part time" gig for now.)


----------



## SnowGuy73

Chinese buffet over by Ryde for lunch.


----------



## NorthernProServ

CVI all over crystal, set up at Becker park.

Had one Follow me all the way down bass lake but did not pull me over


----------



## qualitycut

Glad we started bagging some places holy cafe


----------



## jimslawnsnow

The mowz app I think is designed for new start ups or someone just looking for some extra income without having to do alot of leg work. It would be very tough to sustain a steady income based solo off an app


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2040155 said:


> Glad we started bagging some places holy cafe


I'm doing final cuts tomorrow.


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2040160 said:


> The mowz app I think is designed for new start ups or someone just looking for some extra income without having to do alot of leg work. It would be very tough to sustain a steady income based solo off an app


Providing commercial ins. tells me it works good to fill in the gaps in your day...as stated in the article.
I looked at Plowz to help recoup some of my plow...hit the wall at that requirement.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2040164 said:


> I'm doing final cuts tomorrow.


I would hope so if you're done in 10 more days


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2040166 said:


> I would hope so if you're done in 10 more days


Clean ups next week so it will probably rain everyday!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2040171 said:


> Clean ups next week so it will probably rain everyday!


Well it is dry and we need, but the way it looks, it'll remain dry after Friday


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2040165 said:


> Providing commercial ins. tells me it works good to fill in the gaps in your day...as stated in the article.
> I looked at Plowz to help recoup some of my plow...hit the wall at that requirement.


Insurance is always a smart thing. People are idiots


----------



## qualitycut

We are still on schedule for today with bagging. Will make cleanups fly next week


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This guy gets how to sell a Plow......

http://northernwi.craigslist.org/cto/5244574949.html


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2040123 said:


> That's reliacor, used to be known as clean sweep until they went national.


Gotcha.......


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2040180 said:


> This guy gets how to sell a Plow......
> 
> http://northernwi.craigslist.org/cto/5244574949.html


Haha awesome....


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2040180 said:


> This guy gets how to sell a Plow......
> 
> http://northernwi.craigslist.org/cto/5244574949.html


That is awesome


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2040180 said:


> This guy gets how to sell a Plow......
> 
> http://northernwi.craigslist.org/cto/5244574949.html


I like this guy, makes me want to buy it and I don't like Boss....:laughing:


----------



## ryde307

SnowGuy73;2040145 said:


> Chinese buffet over by Ryde for lunch.


I ate in Excelsior at Kowalskis. Sat at the tables on the sidewalk and watched cars drive by.



Doughboy12;2040165 said:


> Providing commercial ins. tells me it works good to fill in the gaps in your day...as stated in the article.
> I looked at Plowz to help recoup some of my plow...hit the wall at that requirement.


I will give you a parking lot to do.



LwnmwrMan22;2040180 said:


> This guy gets how to sell a Plow......
> 
> http://northernwi.craigslist.org/cto/5244574949.html


That's awesome.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Employee who quit because it was too cold is wondering about his pay check I mailed on friday. How am I to know what happened after I sent it. Just tired of employees at this point


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2040232 said:


> Employee who quit because it was too cold is wondering about his pay check I mailed on friday. How am I to know what happened after I sent it. Just tired of employees at this point


Direct deposit... no headaches...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2040233 said:


> Direct deposit... no headaches...


If the dumb cafes wouldn't quit he would have had it Friday. But I get your point


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Why do asphalt guys always order too much and then try get you to buy the left over for an outrageous amount?


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2040238 said:


> Why do asphalt guys always order too much and then try get you to buy the left over for an outrageous amount?


That's where they make their money!


----------



## unit28

Olaf........


----------



## unit28

60* 103115........


----------



## qualitycut

About 15 cops at inver grove Wal-Mart


----------



## unit28

Showers. High near 53. Southeast wind 10 to 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. New precipitation amounts between a quarter and half of an inch possible




Saturday looks even better than before attm....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2040248 said:


> About 15 cops at inver grove Wal-Mart


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2040250 said:


>


That makes sense.more cops blocking of a ramp in south st paul


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;2040238 said:


> Why do asphalt guys always order too much and then try get you to buy the left over for an outrageous amount?


Only the gypsies do that. Its a scam.


----------



## Doughboy12

ryde307;2040186 said:


> I ate in Excelsior at Kowalskis. Sat at the tables on the sidewalk and watched cars drive by.
> 
> I will give you a parking lot to do.


LemmeeeGuess....where you ate lunch...:waving:


----------



## unit28

First sit of the bow season tonight


And I'm starring at a large tree rub 30 yards out


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2040257 said:


> Only the gypsies do that. Its a scam.


Oh like lwmr?


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2040238 said:


> Why do asphalt guys always order too much and then try get you to buy the left over for an outrageous amount?


Usually a scam. Bad mix or cold.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2040267 said:


> Oh like lwmr?


I don't sell the extra. I'll take a pic of the pile in my yard tomorrow.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2040273 said:


> I don't sell the extra. I'll take a pic of the pile in my yard tomorrow.


Lol. Should have used it in your burn pile.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2040275 said:


> Lol. Should have used it in your burn pile.


Burn pile isn't burned yet. The size of a large Lake cabin now.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2040277 said:


> Burn pile isn't burned yet. The size of a large Lake cabin now.


Party!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2040273 said:


> I don't sell the extra. I'll take a pic of the pile in my yard tomorrow.


We don't sell our extra either. Dumped about 9 tons today. Usually we can get within a ton or two everyday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2040277 said:


> Burn pile isn't burned yet. The size of a large Lake cabin now.


I have another pile to add to it once it's burning that's 30' x 100', 8' tall.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You Blizzard guys interested??

http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/pts/5277156277.html


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2040303 said:


> You Blizzard guys interested??
> 
> http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/pts/5277156277.html


But but the ad says it's a Boss!


----------



## CityGuy

Good night for an agility test. Happy Anniversary to me I guess.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2040238 said:


> Why do asphalt guys always order too much and then try get you to buy the left over for an outrageous amount?


Those are the scammers... Highly doubt you'd see SSS or the reputable ones doing that...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2040315 said:


> Those are the scammers... Highly doubt you'd see SSS or the reputable ones doing that...


Exactly, they probably didn't bid it tight in the first place and then ordered to much and trying to gain some back


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh oh......


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2040335 said:


> Oh oh......


We're coming, we're coming!


----------



## qualitycut

Wcco is going to tell you if you should bag or mulch lol


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2040290 said:


> We don't sell our extra either. Dumped about 9 tons today. Usually we can get within a ton or two everyday.


I just need a couple buckets to fill 2 pot holes..........?


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2040335 said:


> Oh oh......


Should I hook up the plow:yow!::yow!::yow!::yow!:


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2040327 said:


> Exactly, they probably didn't bid it tight in the first place and then ordered to much and trying to gain some back


Actually, when I say gypsies I mean actual travelers from the south. This is their sales tactic. We have extra blah blah blah, we'll give you a good deal blah blah blah. They run around town with a load or two until some sucker bites. These are typically the guys you see at the local hotel all summer with a roller, paver, and skid steer on one trailer. Dump trucks are shiny and have super tall sides. One guy is the salesman and drives a nice truck and is clean. Doesn't bother me except for the fact they prey on old people that are too trusting. What really amazes me is the number of business owners that fall for this.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;2040370 said:


> I just need a couple buckets to fill 2 pot holes..........?


PM me your address and the next time we're in the area I'll drop 10 tons in the drive.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2040422 said:


> Here is a pic from the other day. I knew I took a picture.
> 
> The second one is just for fun. One of today's projects. Cemeteries at 6:30 a.m. when its still dark out are kind of creepy.


How sharp is the stuff? We are putting in an area for dogs to go pee / poo rather than on the grass and keep killing it

Can you walk on it barefoot?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2040423 said:


> I know what you mean but the way I took how Jim said it was they were just trying to sell the extra.


But that's the exact line the travelers use on every job. It gives people the impression they are getting a good deal before they even see the numbers. It's brilliant really and a tactic as old as trade itself. If this is someone local to Jim I would be shocked.

Factory Overstock, Our error, your gain!, Inventory reduction Sale!. How often do you see these in advertisements? It works.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2040381 said:


> Actually, when I say gypsies I mean actual travelers from the south. This is their sales tactic. We have extra blah blah blah, we'll give you a good deal blah blah blah. They run around town with a load or two until some sucker bites. These are typically the guys you see at the local hotel all summer with a roller, paver, and skid steer on one trailer. Dump trucks are shiny and have super tall sides. One guy is the salesman and drives a nice truck and is clean. Doesn't bother me except for the fact they prey on old people that are too trusting. What really amazes me is the number of business owners that fall for this.


Had some guys from Texas do this earlier this year. Said they had an extra 24 tons left over and wanted $3 a SF to pave a part of our lot. I said will that do our whole lot and he couldn't give me a straight answer. I didn't even ask about the prep work because I knew he couldn't give me a straight answer.


----------



## Doughboy12

Wasn't Ranger looking for driveway fill?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2040428 said:


> How sharp is the stuff? We are putting in an area for dogs to go pee / poo rather than on the grass and keep killing it
> 
> Can you walk on it barefoot?


I would think so. I can do a test tomorrow. :laughing: Getting rid of this will not be a problem and I just though someone on here could use it so I'm not going to try and sell the idea to anyone. When are you doing this? I will be around more late next week if you want to take a look.

What were you planning on using?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;2040432 said:


> Wasn't Ranger looking for driveway fill?


He want's millings.


----------



## qualitycut

Speaking of new asphalt. Got to a customers building today and the lot was horrible and was dreading plowing it. Was re paved today.


----------



## qualitycut

American snipers on. Going to be a late night.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2040437 said:


> Speaking of new asphalt. Got to a customers building today and the lot was horrible and was dreading plowing it. Was re paved today.


Nice! Did you see them paving? If so who was it?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;2040422 said:


> Here is a pic from the other day. I knew I took a picture.
> 
> The second one is just for fun. One of today's projects. Cemeteries at 6:30 a.m. when its still dark out are kind of creepy.


That's some nice stuff, if you were closer I could find a million uses for it


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2040423 said:


> I know what you mean but the way I took how Jim said it was they were just trying to sell the extra.


Yes they had extra. Operation simular to SSS. Happens atleast twice a year. Problem is they want more than concrete per yard


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2040434 said:


> I would think so. I can do a test tomorrow. :laughing: Getting rid of this will not be a problem and I just though someone on here could use it so I'm not going to try and sell the idea to anyone. When are you doing this? I will be around more late next week if you want to take a look.
> 
> What were you planning on using?


We did one a couple of years ago (maybe it was last year, they all run together) about 3 blocks from this same location.

We used a crushed granite product.

I don't want sand, as that clumps up when wet / full of pee.

Next year we will put an irrigation zone in so it'll "flush" the area 3-4 times per day.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ordered up some new mirrors for the dump. Gonna see if I still have an old set that'll fit my '01 so I can do the same in that truck, just run a wire to a toggle switch on the dash, then I'll have heated mirrors there too.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2040441 said:


> Nice! Did you see them paving? If so who was it?


No I didn't I think is right by douglas place maybe he did.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm ALMOST looking forward to plowing this winter.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2040447 said:


> We did one a couple of years ago (maybe it was last year, they all run together) about 3 blocks from this same location.
> 
> We used a crushed granite product.
> 
> I don't want sand, as that clumps up when wet / full of pee.
> 
> Next year we will put an irrigation zone in so it'll "flush" the area 3-4 times per day.


I'm pretty sure this won't clump. This may be perfect for you. Let me know if you want to take a closer look. You can have as much as you want.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;2040444 said:


> Yes they had extra. Operation simular to SSS. Happens atleast twice a year. Problem is they want more than concrete per yard


So its a local company?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2040450 said:


> I'm ALMOST looking forward to plowing this winter.


You're going to jinx yourself. It's going to snow every Monday morning and be done by 8 for you


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2040399 said:


> Anyone have any use for some fine Granite chips? Its more or less like sand, maybe 1/8" minus. I've used it for every patio I've ever built in lieu of sand. I have about 40 tons for FREE FREE FREE.


Sure dump it in Minnetrista I can pack it all and make a parking pad.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;2040452 said:


> So its a local company?


Yes sir. All the ones that stop are fairly local. And by that within 60 miles. This particular company is based here. Had another company this spring. Another last fall from Northfield I think. Had a Rosemont, mankato, rochester, one by Albert Lea I can't remember the town down there.you get the point. All the time. I don't know what these guys were charging. They left me a voice mail. Told dad to call them. Obviously it wasn't free as I don't see any in the yard when I pulled in with the plow


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2040447 said:


> We did one a couple of years ago (maybe it was last year, they all run together) about 3 blocks from this same location.
> 
> We used a crushed granite product.
> 
> I don't want sand, as that clumps up when wet / full of pee.
> 
> Next year we will put an irrigation zone in so it'll "flush" the area 3-4 times per day.


Man I need to find some of these cushy projects...


----------



## CityGuy

47° partly cloudy


----------



## SnowGuy73

55° calm, few clouds.


----------



## SnowGuy73

It appears it rained last night.


----------



## banonea

one last account to mow and we will be done for 2 weeks, then final mow and put away the gear till next year. Doing a gutter cleaning as well today, same one we did last year. 2 hours work, $5500.00. Nice thing is there wont be any ice this year like last year.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;2040422 said:


> Here is a pic from the other day. I knew I took a picture.
> 
> The second one is just for fun. One of today's projects. Cemeteries at 6:30 a.m. when its still dark out are kind of creepy.


Is that a sweeper your in? Can't quiet make it out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Brickman says 0.58" Friday.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2040487 said:


> It appears it rained last night.


Nothing here.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2040487 said:


> It appears it rained last night.


Friday and Friday night chances dropped a bit. 80% down from 90%.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2040494 said:


> Brickman says 0.58" Friday.


I have .25 to .5 day and same for night.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2040491 said:


> Is that a sweeper your in? Can't quiet make it out.


Looks like he might be milling

Went back and looked kinda hard to tell.


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2040490 said:


> one last account to mow and we will be done for 2 weeks, then final mow and put away the gear till next year. Doing a gutter cleaning as well today, same one we did last year. 2 hours work, $5500.00. Nice thing is there wont be any ice this year like last year.


2 weeks?.....


----------



## ryde307

I'm hoping the leaves come down with this rain on Friday we are running out of things to do until we can start picking up leaves. Hoping to run through some of them on Monday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Getting windy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;2040539 said:


> I'm hoping the leaves come down with this rain on Friday we are running out of things to do until we can start picking up leaves. Hoping to run through some of them on Monday.


This..........


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2040537 said:


> 2 weeks?.....


The grass down here is not growing at all. We're out mowing right now with our decks dropped at two and a half inches and all we're doing is mulching leaves. We will come back in 2 weeks and do another cutting let the rest of the leaves drop and get a good mulch for the winter


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Novak says no rain Friday.


----------



## mnlefty

LwnmwrMan22;2040552 said:


> Novak says no rain Friday.


So a washout then? Or has he been smarter than the average bear lately?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

mnlefty;2040554 said:


> So a washout then? Or has he been smarter than the average bear lately?


I think he called the last weather event, didn't he??? He even said something about how if it had been snow there would have been a big uproar about a bust.

And he doesn't say "no" rain, just minimal.


----------



## qualitycut

a lots of bare trees in my area


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It would be nice if we could get 2 days of 40 mph winds after that "rain" on Friday.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2040565 said:


> It would be nice if we could get 2 days of 40 mph winds after that "rain" on Friday.


Yea it would about everything has at least crashed color finally


----------



## skorum03

I'm going through a couple of places right now that will need hardly any attention after this. Majority of leaves down at some of these. 

It's kind of warm out


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2040561 said:


> a lots of bare trees in my area


Maples are well over 60% still here.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2040568 said:


> Maples are well over 60% still here.


Same here. Most others are down. I have a few places that are all down. Some wont be down to snow flies


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2040570 said:


> Same here. Most others are down. I have a few places that are all down. Some wont be down to snow flies


My oaks really started in force yesterday/last night...driveway and yard are covered...need some wind.


----------



## Doughboy12

I have a small request for you guys with a vac system...
A friend of mine is going through a rough time right now. After having mouth cancer a few years ago (yes the normal reason) he has been hit with cancer again. Long story short, he had surgery this week and heads to Mayo in a week to get set up with a chemo treatment followed by radiation. (Same thing I went through 14 years ago...)
He is married with two small children and they have all they can handle attm. 
Well the wife and I along with another couple are going to go do their fall clean-up and if anyone had a vac system I could use I would appreciate it. We don't need it but it would make the work go much faster. The plan is to get this done Sunday afternoon. Let me know if you can help in any way. They live in Farmington in town.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2040570 said:


> Same here. Most others are down. I have a few places that are all down. Some wont be down to snow flies


That's every year....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Doughboy12;2040576 said:


> I have a small request for you guys with a vac system...
> A friend of mine is going through a rough time right now. After having mouth cancer a few years ago (yes the normal reason) he has been hit with cancer again. Long story short, he had surgery this week and heads to Mayo in a week to get set up with a chemo treatment followed by radiation. (Same thing I went through 14 years ago...)
> He is married with two small children and they have all they can handle attm.
> Well the wife and I along with another couple are going to go do their fall clean-up and if anyone had a vac system I could use I would appreciate it. We don't need it but it would make the work go much faster. The plan is to get this done Sunday afternoon. Let me know if you can help in any way. They live in Farmington in town.


Great idea, unfortunately I don't have a vac system anymore.


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;2040590 said:


> Great idea, unfortunately I don't have a vac system anymore.


Thanks for the thought...
I just remember that when I was sick people kept asking me if there was anything they could do for me...I never had an answer for them and hated the question really.
So with that in mind we have decided to "just do it." I'm not sure it is a surprise thing or if there is any communication with them as my wife and her coworker are setting it up.


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;2040591 said:


> Thanks for the thought...
> I just remember that when I was sick people kept asking me if there was anything they could do for me...I never had an answer for them and hated the question really.
> So with that in mind we have decided to "just do it." I'm not sure it is a surprise thing or if there is any communication with them as my wife and her coworker are setting it up.


I might be able to come with my 60" zeros with baggers. Not sure what i got going on this weekend yet


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2040539 said:


> I'm hoping the leaves come down with this rain on Friday we are running out of things to do until we can start picking up leaves. Hoping to run through some of them on Monday.


This........


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2040566 said:


> Yea it would about everything has at least crashed color finally


What the heck... I have some stuff here that hasn't turned at all yet! Mother!!! :angry: :realmad:


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2040593 said:


> I might be able to come with my 60" zeros with baggers. Not sure what i got going on this weekend yet


Thanks for the offer bano... seems a bit far for you though. Even if it is closer than the Maple Grove guys...
I never thought about baggers because we have 4 people raking so I just thought if I could get a vac to suck them up and bag them that way would be good...hmmm. Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2040597 said:


> What the heck... I have some stuff here that hasn't turned at all yet! Mother!!! :angry: :realmad:


Ours are all or nothing. The Autumn Blaze maples are still holding strong.


----------



## qualitycut

Question for you guys that have monthly lawn customers, do you quit servicing them October 31st?


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;2040598 said:


> Thanks for the offer bano... seems a bit far for you though. Even if it is closer than the Maple Grove guys...
> I never thought about baggers because we have 4 people raking so I just thought if I could get a vac to suck them up and bag them that way would be good...hmmm. Thumbs Up


Farmington aint that far, i will keep you up to date or let me know if you got it handed


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2040605 said:


> Question for you guys that have monthly keen customers, do you quit servicing them October 31st?


We stop when the grass is done.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2040599 said:


> Ours are all or nothing. The Autumn Blaze maples are still holding strong.


Yeah... about the same...


----------



## qualitycut

Be nice if they all just fell at the same time.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/grd/5277362073.html

This seems old for 3k


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2040623 said:


> https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/grd/5277362073.html
> 
> This seems old for 3k


Just a little....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dahl just said first significant snow for MN next Tuesday-Wednesday.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2040639 said:


> Dahl just said first significant snow for MN next Tuesday-Wednesday.


Up north maybe


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2040627 said:


> Just a little....


But it's "newer" and it's 8'2"!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2040644 said:


> But it's "newer" and it's 8'2"!!


It's also cool cause it looks like a road construction sign.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2040639 said:


> Dahl just said first significant snow for MN next Tuesday-Wednesday.


Come on.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2040639 said:


> Dahl just said first significant snow for MN next Tuesday-Wednesday.


That'd be awesome!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2040649 said:


> That'd be awesome!


Heck yeah!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2040647 said:


> It's also cool cause it looks like a road construction sign.


Hahaha, I didn't even look through the other photos the first time


----------



## qualitycut

Guy almost lost his toe, grabbed the bagger of and pivoted and cut through the end of his shoe and split his toe nail. Seen him rolling down the hill and was like cafe!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2040639 said:


> Dahl just said first significant snow for MN next Tuesday-Wednesday.


With a high of 62-63 Tuesday and a low of 35 Wednesday night, I'm not worried...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2040653 said:


> With a high of 62-63 Tuesday and a low of 35 Wednesday night, I'm not worried...


Lwnr is.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2040657 said:


> Lwnr is.......


"Along and North of I-94."


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2040652 said:


> Guy almost lost his toe, grabbed the bagger of and pivoted and cut through the end of his shoe and split his toe nail. Seen him rolling down the hill and was like cafe!


Owwwwwwwie


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2040652 said:


> Guy almost lost his toe, grabbed the bagger of and pivoted and cut through the end of his shoe and split his toe nail. Seen him rolling down the hill and was like cafe!


How does that even happen?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

The exaust after eating taco Johns is not good


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2040664 said:


> How does that even happen?


Easy I have done it. You go to take the grass catcher off and blades are still spining you pivot and your foot goes forward and bam. Your foot is right in line with the discharge and your in a akward position when pulling it off


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2040668 said:


> Easy I have done it. You go to take the grass catcher off and blades are still spining you pivot and your foot goes forward and bam. Your foot is right in line with the discharge and your in a akward position when pulling it off


A good way to cut your foot off


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2040670 said:


> A good way to cut your foot off


Exactly....


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2040668 said:


> Easy I have done it. You go to take the grass catcher off and blades are still spining you pivot and your foot goes forward and bam. Your foot is right in line with the discharge and your in a akward position when pulling it off


You might want to reconnect the deadman switch then....


----------



## andersman02

Question, how do you guys handle the transition from mowing to now (leaves and mowing) to straight cleanups..

We basically mow and side discharge then start cleanups where we come out 2 times for a complete blow out cleanup.


last week we straight up mowed almost all our mowing customers, this week a few first round cleanups. Next week full blown first round cleanups.

Billing wise we Bill for mowing and Bill for cleanups.

Wondering if maybe we keep mowing as usual for last week and this week with mulch kits on, not blowing out or anything. Then switch to cleanups? 

Just trying to figure out a better way to deal with these cluster cafe times when some need mowing, some need cleanups etc...

Was thinking of bagging all mowing customers this week instead of starting cleanups butt don't want to be hauling around the leaf vac


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2040668 said:


> Easy I have done it. You go to take the grass catcher off and blades are still spining you pivot and your foot goes forward and bam. Your foot is right in line with the discharge and your in a akward position when pulling it off


Why are the blades still spinning?


----------



## cbservicesllc

andersman02;2040679 said:


> Question, how do you guys handle the transition from mowing to now (leaves and mowing) to straight cleanups..
> 
> We basically mow and side discharge then start cleanups where we come out 2 times for a complete blow out cleanup.
> 
> last week we straight up mowed almost all our mowing customers, this week a few first round cleanups. Next week full blown first round cleanups.
> 
> Billing wise we Bill for mowing and Bill for cleanups.
> 
> Wondering if maybe we keep mowing as usual for last week and this week with mulch kits on, not blowing out or anything. Then switch to cleanups?
> 
> Just trying to figure out a better way to deal with these cluster cafe times when some need mowing, some need cleanups etc...
> 
> Was thinking of bagging all mowing customers this week instead of starting cleanups butt don't want to be hauling around the leaf vac


We dice everything up until cleanups start...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Are there any dealers that stock PJ diamond plate fenders?


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2040675 said:


> You might want to reconnect the deadman switch then....


It wasn't going full speed yet just still residual


----------



## ryde307

andersman02;2040679 said:


> Question, how do you guys handle the transition from mowing to now (leaves and mowing) to straight cleanups..
> 
> We basically mow and side discharge then start cleanups where we come out 2 times for a complete blow out cleanup.
> 
> last week we straight up mowed almost all our mowing customers, this week a few first round cleanups. Next week full blown first round cleanups.
> 
> Billing wise we Bill for mowing and Bill for cleanups.
> 
> Wondering if maybe we keep mowing as usual for last week and this week with mulch kits on, not blowing out or anything. Then switch to cleanups?
> 
> Just trying to figure out a better way to deal with these cluster cafe times when some need mowing, some need cleanups etc...
> 
> Was thinking of bagging all mowing customers this week instead of starting cleanups butt don't want to be hauling around the leaf vac


We used to do similar.

Now we mow until we can't. This week we are mowing. The guy that trims normally doesn't have anything to do so he blows out leaves so we can mulch them somewhat and so there is less blowing for clean ups. We don't really spend any extra time mowing. Maybe double cut an area with alot of leaves but mostly just mow as normal.

Then we switch to clean ups and everyone gets 1. Next week we will pick up leaves a some commercial sites to fill the schedule. It won't be real in depth but it will help cut back on time for when we do the actual clean up in a couple weeks.

We do have a few people we do hourly clean ups for. These ones we may hit at the beginning and again at the end. Also if they get ambitious over a weekend and do part of it that's fine. It's all hourly and it doesn't matter to me if we do a little of it or all of it.

When we used to 2 to rounds of clean ups we would bill one at full rate and one at a half rate.


----------



## qualitycut

andersman02;2040679 said:


> Question, how do you guys handle the transition from mowing to now (leaves and mowing) to straight cleanups..
> 
> We basically mow and side discharge then start cleanups where we come out 2 times for a complete blow out cleanup.
> 
> last week we straight up mowed almost all our mowing customers, this week a few first round cleanups. Next week full blown first round cleanups.
> 
> Billing wise we Bill for mowing and Bill for cleanups.
> 
> Wondering if maybe we keep mowing as usual for last week and this week with mulch kits on, not blowing out or anything. Then switch to cleanups?
> 
> Just trying to figure out a better way to deal with these cluster cafe times when some need mowing, some need cleanups etc...
> 
> Was thinking of bagging all mowing customers this week instead of starting cleanups butt don't want to be hauling around the leaf vac


We started bagging and blowing out beds here and there. Cleanups will be half the work and we were still ahead of schedule with bagging. In the smaller properties it's takes 2 extra minutes and not so over whelming. Bigger properties still mowing.


----------



## djagusch

cbservicesllc;2040683 said:


> Are there any dealers that stock PJ diamond plate fenders?


Most need to order. I went from aluminum to steel fenders also. They hold up much better.


----------



## qualitycut

And those are monthly accounts per time mowing get 1


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;2040683 said:


> Are there any dealers that stock PJ diamond plate fenders?


Ludens, Inc.
1400 West 2nd Ave.
P.O. Box 75 Humboldt, SD 57035
(605) 363-4000


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;2040687 said:


> Most need to order. I went from aluminum to steel fenders also. They hold up much better.


Got a guy en route to Central right now... Who wants to bet they're pulling one off an in stock trailer? Good tip on the steel, going to look at that


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2040649 said:


> That'd be awesome!


This.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;2040682 said:


> We dice everything up until cleanups start...


This......


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2040684 said:


> It wasn't going full speed yet just still residual


Hmmmm........


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2040698 said:


> Hmmmm........


Your blades stop immediately?


----------



## djagusch

cbservicesllc;2040694 said:


> Got a guy en route to Central right now... Who wants to bet they're pulling one off an in stock trailer? Good tip on the steel, going to look at that


Brian is a customer of mine. Most likely he has it on hand or is taking one from a to be built trailer. Good guys up there. Where I got the steel fenders from.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2040701 said:


> Your blades stop immediately?


There should be a brake on it. When you shut the blades off they should make a squeek noise and stop


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2040703 said:


> There should be a brake on it. When you shut the blades off they should make a squeek noise and stop


It was on my old walk behind maybe that's why.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2040707 said:


> It was on my old walk behind maybe that's why.


Someone probably disconnect it or it's wore out


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2040701 said:


> Your blades stop immediately?


Damn near it.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2040711 said:


> Someone probably disconnect it or it's wore out


I know it isn't dIsconnected. Will have to look at it. I know it slows down fairly fast but doesn't take much speed to cut through a shoe I guess


----------



## SnowGuy73

Pickle shows 0.9" Friday.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2040714 said:


> Pickle shows 0.9" Friday.


Well hopefully gets the leafs down. You find the 1st no matter what


----------



## SnowGuy73

Papa Murphy's is a zoo.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2040716 said:


> Papa Murphy's is a zoo.


Cowboy pizza is good


----------



## CityGuy

Got the flu shot Last night and now feel like azz. I told the wife of I get the flu 3 to 5 days from now like I did last time I got the shot 10 or so years ago I will never do it again.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2040716 said:


> Papa Murphy's is a zoo.


Special deal today?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2040713 said:


> I know it isn't dIsconnected. Will have to look at it. I know it slows down fairly fast but doesn't take much speed to cut through a shoe I guess


You shouldn't have time to get there before it stops


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2040720 said:


> You shouldn't have time to get there before it stops


For sure...


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2040715 said:


> Well hopefully gets the leafs down. You find the 1st no matter what


Yup, start the new job on the 1st.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2040719 said:


> Special deal today?


Not that I know of.

Everyone just wants their pizza I guess.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2040724 said:


> Yup, start the new job on the 1st.


Did you get in?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2040726 said:


> Not that I know of.
> 
> Everyone just wants their pizza I guess.


In 7 minutes it will be an hour since I called. If I have to call them again it won't be pretty.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2040724 said:


> Yup, start the new job on the 1st.


Wait what? New job


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2040731 said:


> Wait what? New job


Thinking head dog walker???


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2040724 said:


> Yup, start the new job on the 1st.


Jiggalo?????


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2040732 said:


> Thinking head dog walker???


Ha! I could see him walking 8 little yorkies


----------



## CityGuy

Called pizza place, they said 5 minutes it should be here. Told them if it's not here by 615 don't bother I'll get something else.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2040733 said:


> Jiggalo?????


How it comes with good health insurance


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2040731 said:


> Wait what? New job


Old news. He's been selling all his stuff the last couple weeks on here and said he was done on the 1st


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2040728 said:


> Did you get in?


I'm in!......


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2040737 said:


> Old news. He's been selling all his stuff the last couple weeks on here and said he was done on the 1st


This.........


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2040733 said:


> Jiggalo?????


Public works.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2040731 said:


> Wait what? New job


What Jim said, old news.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2040738 said:


> I'm in!......


Cool. PM me where if you don't want to say here.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2040724 said:


> Yup, start the new job on the 1st.


Wait what????


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2040737 said:


> Old news. He's been selling all his stuff the last couple weeks on here and said he was done on the 1st


Well yeah... that's what he said last year though... :waving:


----------



## unit28

Hmmmm.

Real news is ,





will it snow tue?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2040737 said:


> Old news. He's been selling all his stuff the last couple weeks on here and said he was done on the 1st


Yes I knew he was done didn't know he actually found a job though


----------



## qualitycut

Obviously not old news if only you two knew about it.


----------



## unit28

Tuesday Night

Mostly cloudy. A chance of rain showers in the evening...then a chance of rain showers...






possibly mixed with snow showers after midnight. Lows in the mid 30s. Chance of precipitation 40 percent.







Octsnow^^^


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2040751 said:


> Obviously not old news if only you two knew about it.


I knew, AND I know where.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Might have (2) Redmax 8500's for sale. $450. Literally brand new. Picked them up because the guys said the blowers weren't working. Stopped and looked at the blowers, they work fine. 

Cafe.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2040748 said:


> Well yeah... that's what he said last year though... :waving:


But he didn't sell everything


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2040751 said:


> Obviously not old news if only you two knew about it.


We just pay attention and remember what's going on


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Novak Weather
33 mins · 
Gut feeling is that SNOW will fall over portions of the Upper Midwest next week. Likely not affecting MSP/RST.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2040764 said:


> Novak Weather
> 33 mins ·
> Gut feeling is that SNOW will fall over portions of the Upper Midwest next week. Likely not affecting MSP/RST.


He makes me chuckle


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2040754 said:


> I knew, AND I know where.


Yea yea.......


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2040764 said:


> Novak Weather
> 33 mins ·
> Gut feeling is that SNOW will fall over portions of the Upper Midwest next week. Likely not affecting MSP/RST.


He's getting all excited for winter and that Jeremy guy to kiss his butt


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2040772 said:


> He's getting all excited for winter and that Jeremy guy to kiss his butt


That Jeremy guy is such a tool. I wouldn't stoop to his level.


----------



## banonea

andersman02;2040679 said:


> Question, how do you guys handle the transition from mowing to now (leaves and mowing) to straight cleanups..
> 
> We basically mow and side discharge then start cleanups where we come out 2 times for a complete blow out cleanup.
> 
> last week we straight up mowed almost all our mowing customers, this week a few first round cleanups. Next week full blown first round cleanups.
> 
> Billing wise we Bill for mowing and Bill for cleanups.
> 
> Wondering if maybe we keep mowing as usual for last week and this week with mulch kits on, not blowing out or anything. Then switch to cleanups?
> 
> Just trying to figure out a better way to deal with these cluster cafe times when some need mowing, some need cleanups etc...
> 
> Was thinking of bagging all mowing customers this week instead of starting cleanups butt don't want to be hauling around the leaf vac


We have started already. Most of the trees here have dropped and got most plants are deadhead. We blow the beds, dice everything for the winter no bagging, and then bag in the spring.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2040755 said:


> Might have (2) Redmax 8500's for sale. $450. Literally brand new. Picked them up because the guys said the blowers weren't working. Stopped and looked at the blowers, they work fine.
> 
> Cafe.


Not sure what they are, explain please.....


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2040807 said:


> That Jeremy guy is such a tool. I wouldn't stoop to his level.


Wonder what he does for a living, maybe a computer programmer or something like that


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2040810 said:


> Not sure what they are, explain please.....


Back pack blowers.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

This is crazy!!!!! Just in time for Halloween we are paving roads at an old cemetery and I took a picture and a phantom roller showed up!!!!!!! Its not ours and the driver has no head. This is a legit picture no doctoring.


----------



## qualitycut

Who head the new note 5, you like it? North serv did you get one?


----------



## SSS Inc.

This might show it better.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2040812 said:


> Back pack blowers.....


Thank you....


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2040811 said:


> Wonder what he does for a living, maybe a computer programmer or something like that


Professional gamer I'd guess.....


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;2040823 said:


> Professional gamer I'd guess.....


I bet he is like 40 and living with his parents


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2040823 said:


> Professional gamer I'd guess.....


Yup that's it. Probably yeah talks to 10 year olds while playing too


----------



## qualitycut

Probably a wanna be farmer too


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;2040810 said:


> Not sure what they are, explain please.....


http://www.redmax.com/products/blowers/ebz8500/


----------



## NorthernProServ

We're coming we're coming! 





Only 0.8 though


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2040814 said:


> Who head the new note 5, you like it? North serv did you get one?


Yes I have one, love it super fast and awesome camera. ...First Samsung, always had LG before, no regrets in switching over. S6 edge plus is cool too but not for me, just don't like the screen rolling off the edges


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hey homes, you wanna work on the sizing setting???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2040825 said:


> I bet he is like 40 and living with his parents


Does it count if every time I drive in the driveway I see my parents' house?


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2040844 said:


> Does it count if every time I drive in the driveway I see my parents' house?


Exactly living with his parents


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2040844 said:


> Does it count if every time I drive in the driveway I see my parents' house?


You live in their garage or do you have s trailer in those back yard


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2040848 said:


> You live in their garage or do you have s trailer in those back yard


Truth be told, they have a manufactured home on my back 5 acres. For medical reasons so I can take care of them, yet they can still have their own place.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2040752 said:


> Tuesday Night
> 
> Mostly cloudy. A chance of rain showers in the evening...then a chance of rain showers...
> 
> possibly mixed with snow showers after midnight. Lows in the mid 30s. Chance of precipitation 40 percent.
> 
> Octsnow^^^


If that's your October snow, I'm in...


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2040814 said:


> Who head the new note 5, you like it? North serv did you get one?


I got one. Went from a note3 to the s6, missed the note so now I have a note5. I like it a lot. It's a lot faster than my note 3.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2040853 said:


> Truth be told, they have a manufactured home on my back 5 acres. For medical reasons so I can take care of them, yet they can still have their own place.


I know, we are messing with the Jeremy guy who's nice to Novak


----------



## Deershack

Met Jeremy's folks the other day. They are great and very friendly.

Jeremy, other then the pull cord, what can you tell me about the blower?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Deershack;2040859 said:


> Met Jeremy's folks the other day. They are great and very friendly.
> 
> Jeremy, other then the pull cord, what can you tell me about the blower?


Should work fine Deer. I apologize for not being here. I always ran Amsoil Sabre 100:1, at about an 80:1 mix. 100:1 is too thin for hot days.


----------



## CityGuy

37° and clear


----------



## SnowGuy73

37°, clear, calm.


----------



## CityGuy

6 hours of safety training today. 
Can you tell I'm super excited about it?

I'll try not to fall asleep.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Kylie says on and off showers tomorrow, 0.86"


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2040910 said:


> Kylie says on and off showers tomorrow, 0.86"


So it will be nice all day then.


----------



## mnlefty

Barlow was around 1/2", but his future radar showed it steadiest right through the middle of the work day, about 9-2 or so.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Marler said rain but no amounts given.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;2040922 said:


> Marler said rain but no amounts given.


Sounds like he's getting practic in for a snow forecast


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2040842 said:


> Hey homes, you wanna work on the sizing setting???


Too big or small ??

Looked fine on my phone


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;2040930 said:


> Too big or small ??
> 
> Looked fine on my phone


I went back to take a screen shot and MJD dropped your pic and left you a note.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Meteo has 1" of snow for me on Wednesday.




Fargo has 2.2"


----------



## SnowGuy73

Mixture of light frost and light dew here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;2040929 said:


> Sounds like he's getting practic in for a snow forecast


That was my thinking as well.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2040933 said:


> I went back to take a screen shot and MJD dropped your pic and left you a note.


I must have missed something.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2040934 said:


> Meteo has 1" of snow for me on Wednesday.
> 
> Fargo has 2.2"


That's enough of that talk already.

Solid three weeks of clean ups first.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;2040941 said:


> That's enough of that talk already.
> 
> Solid three weeks of clean ups first.


Might be like last year, snow November 8th or 9th.....Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2040934 said:


> Meteo has 1" of snow for me on Wednesday.
> 
> Fargo has 2.2"


What are you smokin?


----------



## NorthernProServ

Does one company have all of the Walgreen contracts.

Anybody know ?


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2040933 said:


> I went back to take a screen shot and MJD dropped your pic and left you a note.


Ha, enough said I guess. Will have to test to see what I need to do next time.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;2040947 said:


> Does one company have all of the Walgreen contracts.
> 
> Anybody know ?


I believe its one National company.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;2040945 said:


> What are you smokin?


I say...... Bring it!


----------



## ryde307

Does anyone have some plowing they are looking to sub between Penn and 394 and Washington down by the Vu. I just found out we lost an account and are looking for 1-2 hours of skid work to keep a skid route full.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;2040950 said:


> I say...... Bring it!


I was 3 years old, remember trick or treating when it started that night.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;2040955 said:


> I was 3 years old, remember trick or treating when it started that night.


I was 10....

I thought it started in the morning or early afternoon.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;2040957 said:


> I was 10....
> 
> I thought it started in the morning or early afternoon.


I think your right, it was pretty deep already by that evening, iirc. Only have a very vague memory of it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;2040959 said:


> I think your right, it was pretty deep already by that evening, iirc. Only have a very vague memory of it.


I remember still being in school when it started.


----------



## skorum03

NorthernProServ;2040955 said:


> I was 3 years old, remember trick or treating when it started that night.


I was born a little under a year later haha


----------



## ryde307

I was 9 but for some reason it is one thing I do not remember. I can remember more of my childhood than most but have 0 memory of that snow storm. I probably threw a tempertantrum so bad because of it I blacked out and have no memory of it.


----------



## qualitycut

I'm hoping we can be mostly done with cleanups next week and have a few for the following. Bagging this week easily cut half or more time off cleanups without hardy adding anytime to daily mowing


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2040950 said:


> I say...... Bring it!


Yes............


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ;2040955 said:


> I was 3 years old, remember trick or treating when it started that night.


I was 14. Learned to run skid that night.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2040960 said:


> I remember still being in school when it started.


I want to say around 1 or 2 lightly then intensified.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2040970 said:


> I'm hoping we can be mostly done with cleanups next week and have a few for the following. Bagging this week easily cut half or more time off cleanups without hardy adding anytime to daily mowing


I'm hoping the same. Yesterday I didn't trim anything and the blowing was minimal, mowing took hardly any longer. I'm doing the same thing today. The majority of my places grass hasn't grown much in two weeks.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;2040987 said:


> I'm hoping the same. Yesterday I didn't trim anything and the blowing was minimal, mowing took hardly any longer. I'm doing the same thing today. The majority of my places grass hasn't grown much in two weeks.


It's how my buddy did it that I bought the accounts from and I was skeptical but I think it will save me 30 or so man hours. My accounts I'm waiting till everything is down but most are charged for a clean up separate so want them to think they are getting their money's worth when they have a yard full of leaves


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2040950 said:


> I say...... Bring it!


I was 11. I remember walking from the bus to the school that morning on the grass. I also remember the school mowing shortly after school starting. It started snowing around lunch and had alot by 230 when I walked to the bus to go home. I don't remember if I trick or treated or not. I do remember plow the last of the corn ground with my dad


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2040979 said:


> I was 14. Learned to run skid that night.


I didn't realize you were that old.


----------



## IDST

I was twelve and I remember it didn't start snowing till dark, but that was northern Wisconsin.


----------



## qualitycut

I remember very little besides getting pulled in a sled trick or treating. I was about 4-5


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2040993 said:


> I didn't realize you were that old.


I remember him saying he was 37 about the time he announced his wife was pregnant. It's funny how I retain info


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I remember being in college. :crying:

Drove home, my parents were freaked I drove in the storm. Rode my snowmobile all over the roads cause nothing had been plowed.

The rode on 3-4' high banks on the shoulders once stuff was plowed.







Ryde-I will be down to my washington Ave property this afternoon removing the dead vegetation. I will see if they have contractors lined up yet.


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;2040947 said:


> Does one company have all of the Walgreen contracts.
> 
> Anybody know ?


Usm has them all


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2040993 said:


> I didn't realize you were that old.


Starting year 20 in the fire service in January.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2041001 said:


> I remember being in college. :crying:


This...............and watching cars slide down the hill in front of the house.


----------



## ryde307

CityGuy;2041005 said:


> Starting year 20 in the fire service in January.


I would be starting year 13 Jan 1. I think I may be retiring instead though.


----------



## qualitycut

Amazing how many companies I see blowing leafs into the street


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I really like all of these "I remember" posts. I get to remember how old I am compared to most of you.


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2041010 said:


> I would be starting year 13 Jan 1. I think I may be retiring instead though.


Starting year 13 as well... Department changes or life changes?


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2040996 said:


> I remember very little besides getting pulled in a sled trick or treating. I was about 4-5


I think I pulled my sisters in a sled, I was 7... I remember feeling bad for the neighbors across the street that were moving in...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2041013 said:


> I really like all of these "I remember" posts. I get to remember how old I am compared to most of you.


Soon you'll be so old, you won't remember anything


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2041013 said:


> I really like all of these "I remember" posts. I get to remember how old I am compared to most of you.


You me and deer....

Edit: Snofarmer too I believe...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Anyone interested in a 36" lesco $800 has sulky too


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;2041018 said:


> Anyone interested in a 36" lesco $800 has sulky too


Photos please


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;2041018 said:


> Anyone interested in a 36" lesco $800 has sulky too


How many hours on it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ryde, give me a call on that Washington Ave area.

651-248-9728


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;2041020 said:


> Photos please


I'll take some later when I'm at the shop. It has low hours I bought it from a homeowner a few years back and I haven't used it a hole lot.


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;2041026 said:


> I'll take some later when I'm at the shop. It has low hours I bought it from a homeowner a few years back and I haven't used it a hole lot.


I would be interested. Thinking of coming to the cities tomorrow so i could pick it up then.


----------



## ryde307

cbservicesllc;2041014 said:


> Starting year 13 as well... Department changes or life changes?


Both. We are required to make 33.3% of our calls we average 700-750 calls per year. Most of our work was in the area so it wasn't to bad. Now our shop is in Hopkins (Excelsior Fire Dept). I spend most of my days here or close. Most weekends I stay pretty busy, golfing, hunting, whatever it is. I continually make 25-30% of the calls. We are held accountable monthly but mostly for every 6 months. At each 6 months is when our years of service and pension is calculated. I have 4 6 month periods already that do not count. I then have frequent meetings with my captain and cheif about not doing enough. I believe it is a common problem with on call fire depts. People are busier than ever and it's hard to give up all the time. So it's mostly a time thing. If they said hey stay on we won't have a call reuirment just come when you can and I would not collect a pension for that time I would stay.
The culture has also changed. We run and act like a full time dept. We have some real diehards (nothing again loving the fire service) that act far superior and if your not all about the fire dept you are constantly looked down on. The reality is I have a life outside of the fire service and alot of it ranks higher on my priorities. plus most of these guys aren't worth cafe when it comes to actually making a difference when it matters. 
We have talked alot about duty crews and I believe we will get there I just don't think I will hold out long enough to get to that point.
Little bit of a rant. I have more but that's the short of it.



LwnmwrMan22;2041024 said:


> Ryde, give me a call on that Washington Ave area.
> 
> 651-248-9728


I will call shortly.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Northern Pro almost ran me over in Navarre!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

One week jury duty down without having to go in!


----------



## albhb3

ryde307;2041031 said:


> Both. We are required to make 33.3% of our calls we average 700-750 calls per year. Most of our work was in the area so it wasn't to bad. Now our shop is in Hopkins (Excelsior Fire Dept). I spend most of my days here or close. Most weekends I stay pretty busy, golfing, hunting, whatever it is. I continually make 25-30% of the calls. We are held accountable monthly but mostly for every 6 months. At each 6 months is when our years of service and pension is calculated. I have 4 6 month periods already that do not count. I then have frequent meetings with my captain and cheif about not doing enough. I believe it is a common problem with on call fire depts. People are busier than ever and it's hard to give up all the time. So it's mostly a time thing. If they said hey stay on we won't have a call reuirment just come when you can and I would not collect a pension for that time I would stay.
> The culture has also changed. We run and act like a full time dept. We have some real diehards (nothing again loving the fire service) that act far superior and if your not all about the fire dept you are constantly looked down on. The reality is I have a life outside of the fire service and alot of it ranks higher on my priorities. plus most of these guys aren't worth cafe when it comes to actually making a difference when it matters.
> We have talked alot about duty crews and I believe we will get there I just don't think I will hold out long enough to get to that point.
> Little bit of a rant. I have more but that's the short of it.
> 
> I will call shortly.


call me crazy but I find that a bunch of hoooey


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Lunch


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;2041031 said:


> Both. We are required to make 33.3% of our calls we average 700-750 calls per year. Most of our work was in the area so it wasn't to bad. Now our shop is in Hopkins (Excelsior Fire Dept). I spend most of my days here or close. Most weekends I stay pretty busy, golfing, hunting, whatever it is. I continually make 25-30% of the calls. We are held accountable monthly but mostly for every 6 months. At each 6 months is when our years of service and pension is calculated. I have 4 6 month periods already that do not count. I then have frequent meetings with my captain and cheif about not doing enough. I believe it is a common problem with on call fire depts. People are busier than ever and it's hard to give up all the time. So it's mostly a time thing. If they said hey stay on we won't have a call reuirment just come when you can and I would not collect a pension for that time I would stay.
> The culture has also changed. We run and act like a full time dept. We have some real diehards (nothing again loving the fire service) that act far superior and if your not all about the fire dept you are constantly looked down on. The reality is I have a life outside of the fire service and alot of it ranks higher on my priorities. plus most of these guys aren't worth cafe when it comes to actually making a difference when it matters.
> We have talked alot about duty crews and I believe we will get there I just don't think I will hold out long enough to get to that point.
> Little bit of a rant. I have more but that's the short of it.
> .


It's getting to be that way more and more everywhere you go. The problem is that they direct that at the guys who do nothing and never help. not the guys who get busy but still make what ever they can and help when they can.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;2041031 said:


> Both. We are required to make 33.3% of our calls we average 700-750 calls per year. Most of our work was in the area so it wasn't to bad. Now our shop is in Hopkins (Excelsior Fire Dept). I spend most of my days here or close. Most weekends I stay pretty busy, golfing, hunting, whatever it is. I continually make 25-30% of the calls. We are held accountable monthly but mostly for every 6 months. At each 6 months is when our years of service and pension is calculated. I have 4 6 month periods already that do not count. I then have frequent meetings with my captain and cheif about not doing enough. I believe it is a common problem with on call fire depts. People are busier than ever and it's hard to give up all the time. So it's mostly a time thing. If they said hey stay on we won't have a call reuirment just come when you can and I would not collect a pension for that time I would stay.
> The culture has also changed. We run and act like a full time dept. We have some real diehards (nothing again loving the fire service) that act far superior and if your not all about the fire dept you are constantly looked down on. The reality is I have a life outside of the fire service and alot of it ranks higher on my priorities. plus most of these guys aren't worth cafe when it comes to actually making a difference when it matters.
> We have talked alot about duty crews and I believe we will get there I just don't think I will hold out long enough to get to that point.
> Little bit of a rant. I have more but that's the short of it.
> 
> I will call shortly.


Well said, I agree and relate to most of what you said.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;2041038 said:


> It's getting to be that way more and more everywhere you go. The problem is that they direct that at the guys who do nothing and never help. not the guys who get busy but still make what ever they can and help when they can.


This..........


----------



## CityGuy

Nuclear training. Super exciting, not.

If they think I'm setting up barricades they are mistaken.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just had a call to put a bid on 315 Main St. SE in Minneapolis. Anyone interested???? I'm not. It's a new construction property.


----------



## Doughboy12

Quality, you have some work to do...good for him.


----------



## ryde307

Doughboy12;2041065 said:


> Quality, you have some work to do...good for him.


Saw that. Just got done setting my lineup for this week.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2041037 said:


> Lunch


Jeez you have an appetite


----------



## qualitycut

Love it. Send over contract to a hotel we have plowed last two years, asked how many time we plowed last year. I may have added a few. He responds with you made an extra xxxx then if we went per time. I reminded him of the year before. See what he say


----------



## qualitycut

Sss, fresh shrimp for sale out of a box truck at the pump n munch on Lyndale


----------



## mnlefty

Doughboy12;2041065 said:


> Quality, you have some work to do...good for him.


He called in to the common man progrum yesterday... pretty cool story actually.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Drakeslayer;2041032 said:


> Northern Pro almost ran me over in Navarre!!!!


Hahaha, what were you driving ?

Didn't think I was driving that bad


----------



## Doughboy12

NorthernProServ;2041091 said:


> Hahaha, what were you driving ?
> 
> Didn't think I was driving that bad


Big Bad White GMC would be my guess...


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2041072 said:


> Love it. Send over contract to a hotel we have plowed last two years, asked how many time we plowed last year. I may have added a few. He responds with you made an extra xxxx then if we went per time. I reminded him of the year before. See what he say


I would guess seasonal contracts are a hard sell this year with what we got last year AND what they are saying about this year...?


----------



## Doughboy12

Leave your porch light on tonight...


----------



## Drakeslayer

NorthernProServ;2041091 said:


> Hahaha, what were you driving ?
> 
> Didn't think I was driving that bad


Dodge 5500. I was jumping out to go to DiVincis


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;2041092 said:


> Big Bad White GMC would be my guess...


Big Bad White Dodge this time:salute:


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2041100 said:


> Bigger Badder White Dodge this time:salute:


IFIFY............Thumbs Up


----------



## IDST

How can surveyors be so Damn bad


----------



## Doughboy12

jagext;2041113 said:


> How can surveyors be so Damn bad


They moonlight as weatherman???:laughing:xysport


----------



## SnowGuy73

I love coming home to a voicemail about the driving habits of "one of my drivers" ......

I haven't had employees in years and haven't had a decaled truck in over a year.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Everyone else's phone just go off for the Amber Alert?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2041121 said:


> Everyone else's phone just go off for the Amber Alert?


Yes. Heard it on the radio too


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2041118 said:


> I love coming home to a voicemail about the driving habits of "one of my drivers" ......
> 
> I haven't had employees in years and haven't had a decaled truck in over a year.


Didn't you have this happen before?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2041121 said:


> Everyone else's phone just go off for the Amber Alert?


No but everyone locked up the brakes at the sign above the highway


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2041121 said:


> Everyone else's phone just go off for the Amber Alert?


Yep... kinda cool it does that


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;2041031 said:


> Both. We are required to make 33.3% of our calls we average 700-750 calls per year. Most of our work was in the area so it wasn't to bad. Now our shop is in Hopkins (Excelsior Fire Dept). I spend most of my days here or close. Most weekends I stay pretty busy, golfing, hunting, whatever it is. I continually make 25-30% of the calls. We are held accountable monthly but mostly for every 6 months. At each 6 months is when our years of service and pension is calculated. I have 4 6 month periods already that do not count. I then have frequent meetings with my captain and cheif about not doing enough. I believe it is a common problem with on call fire depts. People are busier than ever and it's hard to give up all the time. So it's mostly a time thing. If they said hey stay on we won't have a call reuirment just come when you can and I would not collect a pension for that time I would stay.
> The culture has also changed. We run and act like a full time dept. We have some real diehards (nothing again loving the fire service) that act far superior and if your not all about the fire dept you are constantly looked down on. The reality is I have a life outside of the fire service and alot of it ranks higher on my priorities. plus most of these guys aren't worth cafe when it comes to actually making a difference when it matters.
> We have talked alot about duty crews and I believe we will get there I just don't think I will hold out long enough to get to that point.
> Little bit of a rant. I have more but that's the short of it.
> 
> I will call shortly.


It's tough and getting tougher to get dedicated people. I know my calls are down since the kid and will get worse as time goes on.
It's getting worse with all the training requirements and reverts to keep up.
If I didn't love teaching live fire training I likely would have hung it up.


----------



## Doughboy12

http://www.kare11.com/story/news/2015/10/22/swat-situation-in-inver-grove-heights/74416250/

Now what did Q do???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2041128 said:


> Yep... kinda cool it does that


I had my headphones in, I couldn't figure out where the EAS was coming from.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2041131 said:


> http://www.kare11.com/story/news/2015/10/22/swat-situation-in-inver-grove-heights/74416250/
> 
> Now what did Q do???


More like who did he piss off


----------



## jimslawnsnow

What would you tell an 8 year old the proper way to hold a sharp knife?


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2041131 said:


> http://www.kare11.com/story/news/2015/10/22/swat-situation-in-inver-grove-heights/74416250/
> 
> Now what did Q do???


Geez. That s less than a mile from me


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;2041140 said:


> What would you tell an 8 year old the proper way to hold a sharp knife?


Having a 7 year old probably tell them not to!


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2041031 said:


> Both. We are required to make 33.3% of our calls we average 700-750 calls per year. Most of our work was in the area so it wasn't to bad. Now our shop is in Hopkins (Excelsior Fire Dept). I spend most of my days here or close. Most weekends I stay pretty busy, golfing, hunting, whatever it is. I continually make 25-30% of the calls. We are held accountable monthly but mostly for every 6 months. At each 6 months is when our years of service and pension is calculated. I have 4 6 month periods already that do not count. I then have frequent meetings with my captain and cheif about not doing enough. I believe it is a common problem with on call fire depts. People are busier than ever and it's hard to give up all the time. So it's mostly a time thing. If they said hey stay on we won't have a call reuirment just come when you can and I would not collect a pension for that time I would stay.
> The culture has also changed. We run and act like a full time dept. We have some real diehards (nothing again loving the fire service) that act far superior and if your not all about the fire dept you are constantly looked down on. The reality is I have a life outside of the fire service and alot of it ranks higher on my priorities. plus most of these guys aren't worth cafe when it comes to actually making a difference when it matters.
> We have talked alot about duty crews and I believe we will get there I just don't think I will hold out long enough to get to that point.
> Little bit of a rant. I have more but that's the short of it.


I totally get what you mean... and I'm glad my Fire Chief has taken the stance of "we're the FD, we don't do all this other BS like everyone else around here"... It would make it a lot harder...

Are you guys 24/7 on call? We are 45% of our station's calls and we get to sign out for up to 55 hours a week, so it keeps it manageable... We only run about 900 calls a year between 5 stations...

And don't get me started on diehards... Man it drives me nuts... There is more to life than the FD... And like you said, it never holds up when the cafe hits the fan and someone needs to get cafe done...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2041093 said:


> I would guess seasonal contracts are a hard sell this year with what we got last year AND what they are saying about this year...?


Most of my people have stayed consistent with what they've done in the past... Other than that I tell them El Nino year's typically trend toward average snow anyway...


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2041125 said:


> Didn't you have this happen before?


Several times....

But before I at least had a decaled vehical, employees or both.


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;2041093 said:


> I would guess seasonal contracts are a hard sell this year with what we got last year AND what they are saying about this year...?


No problem at all here


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;2041152 said:


> No problem at all here


I never did either....

Cheap insurance.


----------



## Bill1090

Nap time!....


----------



## Polarismalibu

Sounds like quality has gone nuts. Swat at a house in inver grove


----------



## CityGuy

60° slight wind and beautiful out.


----------



## Bill1090

Leaf report: sugar maples are just starting to turn. I predict we will still be doing leaves November 30th.


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;2041160 said:


> Sounds like quality has gone nuts. Swat at a house in inver grove


Must have got drunk and texted the police chiefs daughter.


----------



## CityGuy

Why is it that the 15 month old kid was taken yesterday but the amber alert did not happen until today? 

I thought the point was to get info out asap?


----------



## qualitycut

Helicopters hovering... Think I'm going to go grab a case of beer and a lawn chair


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2041166 said:


> Why is it that the 15 month old kid was taken yesterday but the amber alert did not happen until today?
> 
> I thought the point was to get info out asap?


Probably because they need to figure out if they are a guardian or what have you


----------



## qualitycut

It'right next to the airport so xhoppers are hanging back. Wonder how good the cameras are


----------



## qualitycut

And right next to fire station


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;2041170 said:


> Probably because they need to figure out if they are a guardian or what have you


Shouldn't take 24 hours.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2041177 said:


> Shouldn't take 24 hours.


By the looks of it I'm sure there was a language barrier involved with a ton of family members.

And who's in charge of the amber alerts?.....


----------



## qualitycut

Non custodial mother is supposedly have been the one.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2041184 said:


> Non custodial mother is supposedly have been the one.


So its the birth mothers, but she didn't have custody? So it would be custodial kidnapping?


----------



## djagusch

CityGuy;2041177 said:


> Shouldn't take 24 hours.


You work for the government, you should not be surprised with 24hrs. That's actually quick for government.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2041168 said:


> Helicopters hovering... Think I'm going to go grab a case of beer and a lawn chair


I thought maybe the ex came back and was holding you hostage


----------



## jimslawnsnow

djagusch;2041192 said:


> You work for the government, you should not be surprised with 24hrs. That's actually quick for government.


It only took fema 5 days to get water to flood victim in new Orleans


----------



## TKLAWN

djagusch;2041192 said:


> You work for the government, you should not be surprised with 24hrs. That's actually quick for government.


Amazingly quick!


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2041202 said:


> It only took fema 5 days to get water to flood victim in new Orleans


That was only because George w was racist. Remember?


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2041193 said:


> I thought maybe the ex came back and was holding you hostage


Ha no but did you see her stumble down the stairs


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2041166 said:


> Why is it that the 15 month old kid was taken yesterday but the amber alert did not happen until today?
> 
> I thought the point was to get info out asap?


Because there was family relation, it was the mother or step mother


----------



## albhb3

I couldn't care less about fandual just play the fawking game


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2041217 said:


> Because there was family relation, it was the mother or step mother


Hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Happy Thanksgiving. :crying:


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2041222 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving. :crying:


Yeah baby!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

*Goal!!!!!!!*

Goal!!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2041222 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving. :crying:


Won't happen because of El Nino. Everyone keeps telling it never snows and will be 50º all winter.


----------



## banonea

Got the 4x4 in the 2500hd fixed, 4 broken wires and a bad ground in the front diff motor harness, now I found out the tranny in my sand truck needs to be rebuilt. trying to decide if I should rebuild it or get a different truck. motor has less than 80,000 on it and all we use it for is sanding and minor plowing when sanding or back up plow if one goes down in a storm............


----------



## unit28

We hit 50* this past January

This season's El nono is 95% stronger
So It'll be 92* ..... give or take


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;2041238 said:


> We hit 50* this past January
> 
> This season's El nono is 95% stronger
> So It'll be 92* ..... give or take


My calculations and data suggest 93º isn't out of the question.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2041238 said:


> We hit 50* this past January
> 
> This season's El nono is 95% stronger
> So It'll be 92* ..... give or take


:laughing: Thumbs Up


----------



## unit28

banonea;2041237 said:


> Got the 4x4 in the 2500hd fixed, 4 broken wires and a bad ground in the front diff motor harness, now I found out the tranny in my sand truck needs to be rebuilt. trying to decide if I should rebuild it or get a different truck. motor has less than 80,000 on it and all we use it for is sanding and minor plowing when sanding or back up plow if one goes down in a storm............


after you tear it apart we want to see pics.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;2041238 said:


> We hit 50* this past January
> 
> This season's El nono is 95% stronger
> So It'll be 92* ..... give or take


That would be nuts


----------



## banonea

unit28;2041241 said:


> after you tear it apart we want to see pics.....


I don't rebuild my own, leave that to the pro's. everything else is solid on the truck so I am leaning towards rebuilding it. it will cost around $1000.00 to drop it , rebuild and reinstall it........ compared to about $2500.00 or more for a good 3/4 ton then all the switching over of the plow and all.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2041244 said:


> I don't rebuild my own, leave that to the pro's. everything else is solid on the truck so I am leaning towards rebuilding it. it will cost around $1000.00 to drop it , rebuild and reinstall it........ compared to about $2500.00 or more for a good 3/4 ton then all the switching over of the plow and all.


1000 seems cheap


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2041246 said:


> 1000 seems cheap


Just like $2500 for a good 3/4 ton seems cheap.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2041247 said:


> Just like $2500 for a good 3/4 ton seems cheap.


Or does it.........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Amber alert cancelled.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2041246 said:


> 1000 seems cheap


It is. That is rebuilt to snow plow spec. I got a friend that will drop it and reinstall for $400.00


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2041247 said:


> Just like $2500 for a good 3/4 ton seems cheap.


Was looking on Craigslist found a few of them under $3500.00 little rust, low miles


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2041248 said:


> Or does it.........


guess it all comes down to what is "good"


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2041256 said:


> guess it all comes down to what is "good"


I got no problem running older equipment but i also do 95% of my own repairs and am anal about maintenance


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2041255 said:


> Was looking on Craigslist found a few of them under $3500.00 little rust, low miles


Whats low miles, when I hear low miles I think less than 50k. Well on a truck 5 years old


----------



## CityGuy

Goal...........................


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goalllllllllllllll


----------



## unit28

banonea;2041244 said:


> I don't rebuild my own, leave that to the pro's. everything else is solid on the truck so I am leaning towards rebuilding it. it will cost around $1000.00 to drop it , rebuild and reinstall it........ compared to about $2500.00 or more for a good 3/4 ton then all the switching over of the plow and all.


Had the Trans go out on a 2001 3/4 SD
Cost 800 to grab another from Johns auto 
Did all the swap myself

Little more time consuming than a clutch repair though


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;2041250 said:


> Amber alert cancelled.


Found.... I35w and Stinson. 7pm


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2041256 said:


> guess it all comes down to what is "good"


That's the million dollar question


----------



## CityGuy

4 minute power play


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2041256 said:


> guess it all comes down to what is "good"


Or what ones perception of good is. I like new stuff as much as the next guy but the reality is that a $2500 truck (that runs good) can push as much as a $50000 truck.

Goallllllll


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2041271 said:


> Or what ones perception of good is. I like new stuff as much as the next guy but the reality is that a $2500 truck (that runs good) can push as much as a $50000 truck.


Nope not possible :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Camden

SnowGuy73;2041250 said:


> Amber alert cancelled.


Any details on that? I hope it's good news.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2041259 said:


> Whats low miles, when I hear low miles I think less than 50k. Well on a truck 5 years old


I concider anything 10 years old under 1000,000 low miles. I got 1 plow truck that has 275,000 on and it will plow circles around my f350 any day


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;2041275 said:


> Any details on that? I hope it's good news.


All I heard was found.


----------



## banonea

unit28;2041262 said:


> Had the Trans go out on a 2001 3/4 SD
> Cost 800 to grab another from Johns auto
> Did all the swap myself
> 
> Little more time consuming than a clutch repair though


Thats why i dont replace them myself. I can do it, but dont have a lift and i am too old to be crawling under a truck on tje ground


----------



## banonea

Camden;2041275 said:


> Any details on that? I hope it's good news.


It was good for her on the highway no problem


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2041271 said:


> Or what ones perception of good is. I like new stuff as much as the next guy but the reality is that a $2500 truck (that runs good) can push as much as a $50000 truck.
> 
> Goallllllll


True, If I was bigger and had more margin for error I'd take a few $2,500 trucks and not sweat it


----------



## Bill1090

Camden;2041275 said:


> Any details on that? I hope it's good news.


http://www.kare11.com/story/news/2015/10/22/state-patrol-locates-child-amber-alert-cancelled/74428096/


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;2041276 said:


> I concider anything 10 years old under 1000,000 low miles. I got 1 plow truck that has 275,000 on and it will plow circles around my f350 any day


Same here except if go anything under 150k miles lowish.


----------



## Bill1090

Decided it was a good night to throw Project Snowfighter in the DVD player.


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;2041282 said:


> Same here except if go anything under 150k miles lowish.


I can work with that as well, i jus don't like rust.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2041280 said:


> True, If I was bigger and had more margin for error I'd take a few $2,500 trucks and not sweat it


This, last year I had that older truck and if it broke o well but I could have covered with my truck. This year I'm pretty tight already and don't want to be stressing any more than I do already. Maybe I could buy 5 of them and have them sit


----------



## qualitycut

bill1090;2041282 said:


> same here except if go anything under 150k miles lowish.


150?...........?


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2041287 said:


> 150?...........?


As long as there has been maintenance done, no problem


----------



## Bill1090




----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2041280 said:


> True, If I was bigger and had more margin for error I'd take a few $2,500 trucks and not sweat it


A truck I sold for $2,000 in 2011 saved the day during the big storm in December 2010. It plowed 30 hours straight with only one problem.......the second battery bracket rusted and the battery fell into the wheel well.:laughing::laughing::laughing: Disconnected the battery and ran with one and it was all good.


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;2041288 said:


> As long as there has been maintenance done, no problem


This..

No reason you can't get 225k - 250k out of a well maintained truck.


----------



## Camden

SnowGuy73;2041277 said:


> All I heard was found.





banonea;2041279 said:


> It was good for her on the highway no problem





Bill1090;2041281 said:


> http://www.kare11.com/story/news/2015/10/22/state-patrol-locates-child-amber-alert-cancelled/74428096/


Awesome news. Amber Alerts are such a great thing....


----------



## Camden

I know this would be dangerous but why don't hockey players aim for an opposing player's head when they sprawl out in from of them during a shot? Wouldn't that stop them from attempting future blocks? I don't know, maybe there's more sportsmanship going on than I realize


----------



## jimslawnsnow

These washouts in this field give me flash backs of my bull riding days.


----------



## Bill1090

3-2 I smell a win coming!


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2041300 said:


> These washouts in this field give me flash backs of my bull riding days.


Go faster and you'll bounce right over them.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2041303 said:


> Go faster and you'll bounce right over them.


Cant. There on the end rows. It's not helping my herniated discs


----------



## Doughboy12

Pickle says rain on and off all day. 








And looks nice to boot.


----------



## cbservicesllc

So I guess if it's a family abduction they don't do an Amber Alert, but since it was reported she was suicidal they issued it


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2041316 said:


> Pickle says rain on and off all day.
> 
> And looks nice to boot.


Yeah baby!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/grd/5281010309.html

Atleast he's honest


----------



## jimslawnsnow

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/cto/5280792703.html

That's a lot of trucks to sell


----------



## CityGuy

50° and cloudy


----------



## SnowGuy73

53° overcast, breezy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Zero dew..


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light rain now.


----------



## CityGuy

Roads are wet.


----------



## CityGuy

Lots of leaves down since yesterday.


----------



## CityGuy

Iron goes on the trucks today. Guess we'll be prepared for snow when it happens.


----------



## CityGuy

And now light rain.


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;2041316 said:


> Pickle says rain on and off all day.
> 
> And looks nice to boot.


That she did.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Kylie lowered to 0.48"


----------



## banonea

52 and rain here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2041324 said:


> https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/grd/5281010309.html
> 
> Atleast he's honest


Is he though??? Where's the price? He has about 13 ads scattered across all the Midwest sites, no price in any of them.


----------



## banonea

quiet in here this morning.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2041325 said:


> https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/cto/5280792703.html
> 
> That's a lot of trucks to sell


How do you say all Southern trucks with no rust on them when they're in Wisconsin and have plows on them?


----------



## albhb3

cbservicesllc;2041384 said:


> How do you say all Southern trucks with no rust on them when they're in Wisconsin and have plows on them?


maybe they got them this spring


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2041325 said:


> https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/cto/5280792703.html
> 
> That's a lot of trucks to sell


Those must be custom made The BOSS plows...I didn't know they made a 9'6" plow...:waving::laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

albhb3;2041386 said:


> maybe they got them this spring


And lost the bid/contract they bought them for...


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2041384 said:


> How do you say all Southern trucks with no rust on them when they're in Wisconsin and have plows on them?


Mines a southern truck too! It was made in Kentucky


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2041390 said:


> Mines a southern truck too! It was made in Kentucky


Mine is too...compared to yours...its in the "SouthMetro":waving:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2041389 said:


> And lost the bid/contract they bought them for...


If you all remember, he had the same up last year. He puts the ad up every year.

Basically what I did with my plows, what I'm going to start to do every year.


----------



## Doughboy12

Did everyone sleep in with this nice soaking rain we are getting?


----------



## skorum03

Doughboy12;2041395 said:


> Did everyone sleep in with this nice soaking rain we are getting?


I did, heard it on the window outside and shut my eyes for another hour. Don't have a ton to do today if it's raining


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hmmmmmm......


Today

Snow showers before 2pm, then rain and snow showers likely between 2pm and 5pm, then scattered snow showers after 5pm. High near 43. North northwest wind around 5 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. Total daytime snow accumulation of less than one inch possible. 


Tonight

A 20 percent chance of snow showers before 10pm. Partly cloudy, with a low around 30. North northwest wind around 5 mph becoming south southeast in the evening.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2041390 said:


> Mines a southern truck too! It was made in Kentucky


Mine too, I think it was made in Mexico or something...


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2041375 said:


> Is he though??? Where's the price? He has about 13 ads scattered across all the Midwest sites, no price in any of them.


And who sells equipment because the wife says so


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2041375 said:


> Is he though??? Where's the price? He has about 13 ads scattered across all the Midwest sites, no price in any of them.


I should have been more clear. I was referring to his wife making him sell his toys


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2041394 said:


> If you all remember, he had the same up last year. He puts the ad up every year.
> 
> Basically what I did with my plows, what I'm going to start to do every year.


 But they all have 170k plus miles


----------



## SnowGuy73

We're coming, we're coming....


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2041383 said:


> quiet in here this morning.......


Busy hanging iron.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2041411 said:


> We're coming, we're coming....


Ours will all be on this afternoon.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Pretty sure this guy forgot the "." between the 9 and 5.

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/pts/5281214947.html


----------



## SnowGuy73

Downpour...


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2041432 said:


> Pretty sure this guy forgot the "." between the 9 and 5.
> 
> https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/pts/5281214947.html


Yeah no kidding. It's probably not even worth $19.50 in scrap


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;2041434 said:


> Downpour...


Is it ballsy for me to go try and get two places bagged? I could be way ahead for next week


----------



## qualitycut

Anytime plow in Afton?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2041432 said:


> Pretty sure this guy forgot the "." between the 9 and 5.
> 
> https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/pts/5281214947.html


Wow. I think he was trying to sell last year as well. I like how his plow is notched to catch the snow on top of the curbs.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2041444 said:


> Wow. I think he was trying to sell last year as well. I like how his plow is notched to catch the snow on top of the curbs.


It's probably shrunk 6 inches since then


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2041443 said:


> Anytime plow in Afton?


Never heard of them.


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;2041436 said:


> Is it ballsy for me to go try and get two places bagged? I could be way ahead for next week


With a protero?

Yes, yes it is.


----------



## Bill1090

Diesel is down to $2.69 from $2.74. Woo hoo!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2041446 said:


> Never heard of them.


Meant anyone plow in Afton


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;2041447 said:


> With a protero?
> 
> Yes, yes it is.


Haha. It's been working great actually now that I have everything figured out


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2041451 said:


> Meant anyone plow in Afton


Commercial or residential? I might


----------



## skorum03

Bill1090;2041450 said:


> Diesel is down to $2.69 from $2.74. Woo hoo!


Just paid $2.55 downtown Hudson


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;2041452 said:


> Haha. It's been working great actually now that I have everything figured out


Good to hear.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2041451 said:


> Meant anyone plow in Afton


Haha.

I know!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;2041453 said:


> Commercial or residential? I might


Hey, thought you didn't cross the river.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;2041453 said:


> Commercial or residential? I might


Resi on croixveiw dr. Next to a lawn customer I have


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Pulled my last 8.2 off of CL. Decided we are too close to leaves and snow to scramble and find something to replace it

That one in the Ford this morning is in Bookings SD. He wants $4500 complete, will deal, especially with cash. If anyone is looking.


----------



## Bill1090

You Boss guys will like this....


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2041432 said:


> Pretty sure this guy forgot the "." between the 9 and 5.
> 
> https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/pts/5281214947.html


Hahahahaha


----------



## qualitycut

Sometime next year your drivers license will not be accepted to fly domestically in 5 states. Minnesota is one of them


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;2041463 said:


> You Boss guys will like this....


What the Hell is that??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2041468 said:


> What the Hell is that??


Dingo Plow from Boss??


----------



## ryde307

It probably spawned from this thing I posted last winter.


----------



## Bill1090

cbservicesllc;2041468 said:


> What the Hell is that??


It looks like a stander with a blade that's way too big that will be worthless in any amount of snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2041472 said:


> It probably spawned from this thing I posted last winter.


That too......

What is everyone running for late fees for invoices again? My $25 late fee/2% monthly interest isn't cutting it.

I need something with a little more bite. Especially on the $1500+ invoices.


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;2041455 said:


> Good to hear.


I spoke too soon. Just shredded the Protero belt....


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2041459 said:


> Hey, thought you didn't cross the river.


I usually don't.

Quality. I was sending all Afton related things to Hansen lawn care in Woodbury. He's on here every now and then and services Afton.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2041470 said:


> Dingo Plow from Boss??


How many belts can I expect to go through this fall with this Protero? I'm headed there now and wondering if I should get like 5 of them


----------



## andersman02

LwnmwrMan22;2041474 said:


> That too......
> 
> What is everyone running for late fees for invoices again? My $25 late fee/2% monthly interest isn't cutting it.
> 
> I need something with a little more bite. Especially on the $1500+ invoices.


We do 30 days 1% after.....Maybe thats why we have a stack worth $5k+ waiting to be sent to collections...


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;2041483 said:


> I usually don't.
> 
> Quality. I was sending all Afton related things to Hansen lawn care in Woodbury. He's on here every now and then and services Afton.


Perfect, he had sent me some things in inver grove didn't know if he serviced Afton. I will send him am email thanks.


----------



## qualitycut

Ice fishing stuff out at Dicks


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;2041485 said:


> How many belts can I expect to go through this fall with this Protero? I'm headed there now and wondering if I should get like 5 of them


That's the only downfall with the Proteros. I ran through alot of belts too until it's dialed in.

Buy 1, then drive to NAPA or Carquest and get an industrial belt. Cafe at Bob and tell him you want a warranty belt and see what he says.

You MIGHT have to get a belt at Graingr, that's where I had to get mine when I ran them on the Kubotas. No one else had the belt long enough.


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;2041479 said:


> I spoke too soon. Just shredded the Protero belt....


Go to Napa and get the industrial belts, belts not belt!!!

But several and do not get the lawn and garden belts, get industrial belts.


----------



## SSS Inc.

andersman02;2041486 said:


> We do 30 days 1% after.....Maybe thats why we have a stack worth $5k+ waiting to be sent to collections...


We don't have any fee.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2041489 said:


> That's the only downfall with the Proteros. I ran through alot of belts too until it's dialed in.
> 
> Buy 1, then drive to NAPA or Carquest and get an industrial belt. Cafe at Bob and tell him you want a warranty belt and see what he says.
> 
> You MIGHT have to get a belt at Graingr, that's where I had to get mine when I ran them on the Kubotas. No one else had the belt long enough.


If you're heading to Proteros, there's a Grainger not too far from there. Just drove past both to meet a buyer on these 2 Redmax blowers I bought the other day.


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;2041485 said:


> How many belts can I expect to go through this fall with this Protero? I'm headed there now and wondering if I should get like 5 of them


I was going through about 10 per seasonal clean up with the good ones from Napa.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2041474 said:


> That too......
> 
> What is everyone running for late fees for invoices again? My $25 late fee/2% monthly interest isn't cutting it.
> 
> I need something with a little more bite. Especially on the $1500+ invoices.


I just upped mine to 1.5% with a $35 minimum...


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2041493 said:


> I was going through about 10 per seasonal clean up with the good ones from Napa.


Jesus.....


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;2041493 said:


> I was going through about 10 per seasonal clean up with the good ones from Napa.


Jesus. Alright thanks for the info. I'm heading to napa before I drive to Minneapolis then.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2041473 said:


> It looks like a stander with a blade that's way too big that will be worthless in any amount of snow.


I agree that it is a stander. I'd imagine it won't sell very good. It'll probably be 15k if they choose to market it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2041493 said:


> I was going through about 10 per seasonal clean up with the good ones from Napa.


I could see that. I would go through 1 every 2 weeks. It was usually after someone else ran the mower and hit something with the blower housing and knocked it out of adjustment.


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;2041498 said:


> Jesus. Alright thanks for the info. I'm heading to napa before I drive to Minneapolis then.


You have the busted belt with you right?


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2041499 said:


> I agree that it is a stander. I'd imagine it won't sell very good. It'll probably be 15k if they choose to market it


The picture is from the GIE expo I believe.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2041503 said:


> The picture is from the GIE expo I believe.


Looks that way


----------



## SnowGuy73

Been raining for about 6 hours.....

Novak says showers will be short lived today.


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;2041501 said:


> You have the busted belt with you right?


Yes I do. Hopefully they can match it


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2041490 said:


> Go to Napa and get the industrial belts, belts not belt!!!
> 
> But several and do not get the lawn and garden belts, get industrial belts.


Nights as well get a blower bearing at the same time.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2041505 said:


> Been raining for about 6 hours.....
> 
> Novak says showers will be short lived today.


They are spotty here. Not wet enough to not plow yet. Looks dark to the south though


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;2041506 said:


> Yes I do. Hopefully they can match it


So you want a broken belt?


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;2041505 said:


> Been raining for about 6 hours.....
> 
> Novak says showers will be short lived today.


Is this what short lived looks like?


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;2041506 said:


> Yes I do. Hopefully they can match it


They can.

Remember, industrial belt.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;2041512 said:


> They can.
> 
> Remember, industrial belt.


And if you're planning on keeping this thing for a awhile, have them order in about 10 of them.

No, I'm not kidding. There were days I went through 2 before lunch!


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;2041509 said:


> So you want a broken belt?


It's just shredded and not actually broken all the way through.

And no. But I see what you did there


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;2041511 said:


> Is this what short lived looks like?


Haha........


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;2041512 said:


> They can.
> 
> Remember, industrial belt.


Roger that


----------



## skorum03

Jesus $38.00


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;2041513 said:


> And if you're planning on keeping this thing for a awhile, have them order in about 10 of them.
> 
> No, I'm not kidding. There were days I went through 2 before lunch!


Holy cafe!!! My exmark goes through like one a year


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;2041520 said:


> Jesus $38.00


OEM Exmark was $106.


----------



## Green Grass

Blowouts in the pouring rain suck.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2041521 said:


> Holy cafe!!! My exmark goes through like one a year


Yeah Snowguy didn't have his dialed in right or something. There is something wrong there.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2041522 said:


> OEM Exmark was $106.


Who buys OEM though..?

I can't believe that. I wonder what the Deere one is. Probably similar.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

How can there not be a Chipotle at Knollwood?


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2041525 said:


> Yeah Snowguy didn't have his dialed in right or something. There is something wrong there.


You don't think that was that was checked and rechecked....


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;2041520 said:


> Jesus $38.00


That isn't bad, I think they were $20something when I ran those things.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;2041514 said:


> It's just shredded and not actually broken all the way through.
> 
> And no. But I see what you did there


I had a deere dealer bring out a broken belt once when I asked for one like my broken one. It was all in fun though


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Broken belt hahaha, another reason I can't imagine not using my navigator


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2041525 said:


> Yeah Snowguy didn't have his dialed in right or something. There is something wrong there.


The problem is there just poorly designed junk


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2041535 said:


> The problem is there just poorly designed junk


This.....

And apparently nothing has changed at the production facility either.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2041521 said:


> Holy cafe!!! My exmark goes through like one a year


Same here...


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2041491 said:


> We don't have any fee.


Same here....


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2041524 said:


> Blowouts in the pouring rain suck.


Yeah... no doubt...

Also sucks when some cafein' tard hooks the rain sensor in with the common wire... Friggin hacks!!!


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;2041536 said:


> This.....
> 
> And apparently nothing has changed at the production facility either.


You guys know a lot more about it than I do. They were working at what looked like full capacity last week when I was out there. But yeah, I've noticed plenty of things that could be better. Some of it is pretty good though, the easy parts to build and design I guess haha


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2041538 said:


> Same here...


When I had OEM exmark baggers I never changed or had a broken belt


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2041535 said:


> The problem is there just poorly designed junk


I disagree. They are higher to dump from, so when you're using a loader you don't have leaves strung for 100' down the block. All OEM baggers are too low to the ground, so when you back into the pile by the loader, you can't dump on top of the last pile.

All OEM baggers have plastic blower housing, so after a round of fall and spring cleanups, you've started to blow through the housings. Protero is a metal housing.

Hell, Kubota has a plastic impeller. Know how long that lasted?

It's gonna be difficult to design a blower housing that's fairly universal. Just think of how many mower deck openings there are now.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;2041514 said:


> It's just shredded and not actually broken all the way through.
> 
> And no. But I see what you did there


Already?......?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Really raining here now. 8m gonna have to call it an early day


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2041528 said:


> How can there not be a Chipotle at Knollwood?


Your in my hood. There is one in Hopkins. Always busy. If your still at knollwood try pizza rev it's chipotle for pizza it's fast and good. Or if you sit down El PAtron is the mexican place cheap and good.


jimslawnsnow;2041543 said:


> When I had OEM exmark baggers I never changed or had a broken belt


We might go through a belt a year at most. If i Went through 10 belts the bagger would be through the front window of the dealer.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Anyone need a Ford Super Duty 99-07 Boss mount and wiring before it hits CL?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2041544 said:


> I disagree. They are higher to dump from, so when you're using a loader you don't have leaves strung for 100' down the block. All OEM baggers are too low to the ground, so when you back into the pile by the loader, you can't dump on top of the last pile.
> 
> All OEM baggers have plastic blower housing, so after a round of fall and spring cleanups, you've started to blow through the housings. Protero is a metal housing.
> 
> Hell, Kubota has a plastic impeller. Know how long that lasted?
> 
> It's gonna be difficult to design a blower housing that's fairly universal. Just think of how many mower deck openings there are now.


You're wrong with all OEM being too low. Scag and ferris both have high clam shells and grass hoppers


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;2041542 said:


> You guys know a lot more about it than I do. They were working at what looked like full capacity last week when I was out there. But yeah, I've noticed plenty of things that could be better. Some of it is pretty good though, the easy parts to build and design I guess haha


Like I said when you were having trouble with the install, wait until you use it. Haha.

What kind you you have clamshell or double barrel?


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2041545 said:


> Already?......?


Ya, I have maybe five hours in to it. I called it a day. Picked up a new belt at napa but since the rain looks to be getting heavier, I'm now grabbing some chicken wings and a beer downtown for lunch.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2041546 said:


> Really raining here now. 8m gonna have to call it an early day


Same here.

But I'm on the couch already!


----------



## skorum03

cbservicesllc;2041549 said:


> Anyone need a Ford Super Duty 99-07 Boss mount and wiring before it hits CL?


I do. PM some info


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2041550 said:


> You're wrong with all OEM being too low. Scag and ferris both have high clam shells and grass hoppers


Ferris is dead to me.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;2041552 said:


> Ya, I have maybe five hours in to it. I called it a day. Picked up a new belt at napa but since the rain looks to be getting heavier, I'm now grabbing some chicken wings and a beer downtown for lunch.


Now you made hungry. Thanks


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;2041548 said:


> Your in my hood. There is one in Hopkins. Always busy. If your still at knollwood try pizza rev it's chipotle for pizza it's fast and good. Or if you sit down El PAtron is the mexican place cheap and good.
> 
> We might go through a belt a year at most. If i Went through 10 belts the bagger would be through the front window of the dealer.


Sold mine at radde's a few years back. I think I got like $500 for all three (one clam and two doubles).


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2041548 said:


> Your in my hood. There is one in Hopkins. Always busy. If your still at knollwood try pizza rev it's chipotle for pizza it's fast and good. Or if you sit down El PAtron is the mexican place cheap and good.
> 
> We might go through a belt a year at most. If i Went through 10 belts the bagger would be through the front window of the dealer.


Rez it is......


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;2041551 said:


> Like I said when you were having trouble with the install, wait until you use it. Haha.
> 
> What kind you you have clamshell or double barrel?


clamshell. It holds a lot of stuff. Until now its been working great for the most part. I actually think its too heavy duty. The impeller and blower housing is all heavy as hell. The mower seriously works when its running. The instructions sucked and thats what really made the install challenging.


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;2041559 said:


> clamshell. It holds a lot of stuff. Until now its been working great for the most part. I actually think its too heavy duty. The impeller and blower housing is all heavy as hell. The mower seriously works when its running. The instructions sucked and thats what really made the install challenging.


Gotcha.......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

ryde307;2041548 said:


> Your in my hood. There is one in Hopkins. Always busy. If your still at knollwood try pizza rev it's chipotle for pizza it's fast and good. Or if you sit down El PAtron is the mexican place cheap and good.
> 
> We might go through a belt a year at most. If i Went through 10 belts the bagger would be through the front window of the dealer.


We have an El patron down here. 8 wonder if the same owners


----------



## qualitycut

Now I want wings. D spot


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;2041556 said:


> Now you made hungry. Thanks


No problem. If anyone is passing through Hudson during lunch time. At the Smilin Moose they have some garlic parmesan traditional chicken wings that are unreal


----------



## SnowGuy73

I don't think the rain is going to stay west of the metro....


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2041565 said:


> I don't think the rain is going to stay west of the metro....


Agreed.........


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;2041564 said:


> No problem. If anyone is passing through Hudson during lunch time. At the Smilin Moose they have some garlic parmesan traditional chicken wings that are unreal


I'm in Woodbury, you buying


----------



## SnowGuy73

Holy downpour!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hahahahahah. 

Novak updated again.. Clown!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I like the sausage......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2041568 said:


> I'm in Woodbury, you buying


Make him go to the new D Spot.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2041568 said:


> I'm in Woodbury, you buying


If I hadn't just paid my bill and left I would say head my way.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2041574 said:


> Make him go to the new D Spot.


I've never even been to the old D spot


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2041574 said:


> Make him go to the new D Spot.


Im at way back burger instead.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2041571 said:


> Holy downpour!!!!


Good get them leaves down. I want to be done in 2 weeks


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2041579 said:


> Good get them leaves down. I want to be done in 2 weeks


Ash trees are just about bare here.


----------



## cbservicesllc

skorum03;2041554 said:


> I do. PM some info


Can do.....


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2041555 said:


> Ferris is dead to me.


OK Mr. Wonderful ........ :waving::laughing:

(Shark Tank reference)


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2041573 said:


> I like the sausage......


Now just add pineapple and its good. Good pizza for 3 minute wait and $7


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2041581 said:


> Ash trees are just about bare here.


Same... and some cafe isn't letting go or changing at all...


----------



## qualitycut

Speaking of mowers, how's that Toro lwmr?


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2041589 said:


> Same... and some cafe isn't letting go or changing at all...


Some maples really dropped in last 24 hours


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2041544 said:


> I disagree. They are higher to dump from, so when you're using a loader you don't have leaves strung for 100' down the block. All OEM baggers are too low to the ground, so when you back into the pile by the loader, you can't dump on top of the last pile.
> 
> All OEM baggers have plastic blower housing, so after a round of fall and spring cleanups, you've started to blow through the housings. Protero is a metal housing.
> 
> Hell, Kubota has a plastic impeller. Know how long that lasted?
> 
> It's gonna be difficult to design a blower housing that's fairly universal. Just think of how many mower deck openings there are now.


Just because there higher to dump from don't mean there not junk.

And my exmark blower housing is all metal


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2041593 said:


> Some maples really dropped in last 24 hours


Yeah some dropped completely over night here


----------



## djagusch

cbservicesllc;2041549 said:


> Anyone need a Ford Super Duty 99-07 Boss mount and wiring before it hits CL?


I might have a buddy needing it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2041595 said:


> Just because there higher to dump from don't mean there not junk.
> 
> And my exmark blower housing is all metal


My UltraVac that's 2 years old has a plastic housing with 3 holes blown through it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2041590 said:


> Speaking of mowers, how's that Toro lwmr?


The new "My Ride"?? Good, I believe. It just sits now. No bagger for it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2041598 said:


> My UltraVac that's 2 years old has a plastic housing with 3 holes blown through it.


That's weird. Mines like a 08 with all metal


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2041595 said:


> Just because there higher to dump from don't mean there not junk.
> 
> And my exmark blower housing is all metal


Even on the bottom?


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2041602 said:


> Even on the bottom?


Yeah it's metal no plastic at all


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2041555 said:


> Ferris is dead to me.


Hey they make good baggers.... mowers not so much.


----------



## Bill1090

Looks like most of the leaves have dropped in the sandy lawns. Starting leaves hot and heavy on Monday if it's not too wet.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2041541 said:


> Yeah... no doubt...
> 
> Also sucks when some cafein' tard hooks the rain sensor in with the common wire... Friggin hacks!!!


The one that I just did told me when I got there that the clock doesn't work and hasn't been for a couple months.


----------



## Green Grass

I think I passed mnlefty in Victoria


----------



## djagusch

Blow outs in this rain sucks.


----------



## qualitycut

S6 with mophie case. Sprint told me I'm not eligible for the 15 a month deduction of a new phone lease. Go to best buy and yhey say I am eligble.


----------



## Green Grass

djagusch;2041613 said:


> Blow outs in this rain sucks.


I am soaked.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2041616 said:


> I am soaked.


Me too from walking into best buy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Indont think I'm going to get the fire pit burnt off today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I should go get a different phone with a different provider just to see if I have coverage. Cut this $450 / month phone bill down.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2041622 said:


> I should go get a different phone with a different provider just to see if I have coverage. Cut this $450 / month phone bill down.


Geez, how many phones? I have unlimited data and my bill for two phones is 180. Any line added os only 20.00 a month Yes with Sprint but coverage is 100 times better than when everyone on here was complaining my self included.


----------



## SnowGuy73

0.60" so far today.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2041610 said:


> The one that I just did told me when I got there that the clock doesn't work and hasn't been for a couple months.


Son of a! Hopefully you found the valve boxes or had your solenoid actuator!


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2041615 said:


> S6 with mophie case. Sprint told me I'm not eligible for the 15 a month deduction of a new phone lease. Go to best buy and yhey say I am eligble.


Who here has an S6? Lwnmwrman? This S5 I have is turning into a dumpster fire faster than the Chicago Cubs playoff run...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2041632 said:


> Who here has an S6? Lwnmwrman? This S5 I have is turning into a dumpster fire faster than the Chicago Cubs playoff run...


Yeah, I'd bail on my S6 if there was a better option.

Almost tempted on taking over one of my old S4's we have floating around the house.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just had a call wondering if I was interested in applying for public works.

49ers union. Not sure what to do.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2041635 said:


> Yeah, I'd bail on my S6 if there was a better option.
> 
> Almost tempted on taking over one of my old S4's we have floating around the house.


Iphone 6s.

Just picked it up today


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2041631 said:


> Son of a! Hopefully you found the valve boxes or had your solenoid actuator!


Lucky I knew where the value boxes are


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2041635 said:


> Yeah, I'd bail on my S6 if there was a better option.
> 
> Almost tempted on taking over one of my old S4's we have floating around the house.


Interesting... maybe a Note 5 instead then...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2041636 said:


> Just had a call wondering if I was interested in applying for public works.
> 
> 49ers union. Not sure what to do.


Let er buck... Doesn't cost anything to apply...


----------



## Bill1090

cbservicesllc;2041632 said:


> Who here has an S6? Lwnmwrman? This S5 I have is turning into a dumpster fire faster than the Chicago Cubs playoff run...


Get the Note5. Easier to type on Plowsite.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;2041648 said:


> Get the Note5. Easier to type on Plowsite.


See now this guy has his priorities!


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;2041636 said:


> Just had a call wondering if I was interested in applying for public works.
> 
> 49ers union. Not sure what to do.


You really want that...this aint union plowtalk


----------



## SnowGuy73

Still raining here, down to a light now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;2041648 said:


> Get the Note5. Easier to type on Plowsite.


Quanity neds thus Ben.

Hahahahahahaha.


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;2041659 said:


> Quanity neds thus Ben.
> 
> Hahahahahahaha.


Haha I see what you did.


----------



## Bill1090

Boom $5 per gallon rebate on Rotella T6.

SCORE!!!!


----------



## Bill1090

Why are people putting up outdoor Christmas decorations already???


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;2041666 said:


> Why are people putting up outdoor Christmas decorations already???


They probably don't want to do it in the cold


----------



## Bill1090

It's like driving on black friday with a foot of snow. Roads are backed up, accidents everywhere, and everyone's in a hurry.


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;2041669 said:


> They probably don't want to do it in the cold


That's half the fun of it though.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2041524 said:


> Blowouts in the pouring rain suck.


About as much as iron on wet trucks.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2041632 said:


> Who here has an S6? Lwnmwrman? This S5 I have is turning into a dumpster fire faster than the Chicago Cubs playoff run...


Like mine so far.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2041648 said:


> Get the Note5. Easier to type on Plowsite.


Problem with those and other odd ball phones is limited accessories.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2041674 said:


> About as much as iron on wet trucks.


D'ohkay....


----------



## qualitycut

Leases only cost me 3 bucks a month too


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2041678 said:


> D'ohkay....


Feel free to go lay on wet fenders or crawl under a wet truck to put bolts and nuts on. Then get a hydraulic bath several times changing couplers out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Except oak, silver maple maple and few others, leaves dropping nicely.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2041676 said:


> Like mine so far.


So that's the 2 hour review? Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2041682 said:


> Feel free to go lay on wet fenders or crawl under a wet truck to put bolts and nuts on. Then get a hydraulic bath several times changing couplers out.


What the hell do you think we do when our stuff breaks? You sound like an cafe'n cafer more and more every day.Christ almighty.

I almost wouldn't apply at PW just for fear they'd all be like you.

Not sure why your super wouldn't just do it Monday.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2041659 said:


> Quanity neds thus Ben.
> 
> Hahahahahahaha.


That's funny right there.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2041659 said:


> Quanity neds thus Ben.
> 
> Hahahahahahaha.


No cafe, my damn keyboard kept switching back and forth between regular and swype and messed me up with word prediction.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2041685 said:


> So that's the 2 hour review? Thumbs Up


Kinda like a girl. You know with in the first few hours


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2041696 said:


> Kinda like a girl. You know with in the first few hours


Hours???????


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2041691 said:


> No cafe, my damn keyboard kept switching back and forth between regular and swype and messed me up with word prediction.


I used to like Swype. Now, not so much.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2041699 said:


> Hours???????


Well depending on bac


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2041700 said:


> I used to like Swype. Now, not so much.


"Google keyboard" FTW!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2041703 said:


> Well depending on bac


Geez..... :laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I would like to give a shout out to Jim, he's come through 2 out of 2 times buying stuff from me. No tire kicking or "will you hold it".


Way to go Jim!!!


----------



## Bill1090

So oil filters.... do I use the old trusty Motorcraft FL1995 or do I try the Bosch? Decisions desicions.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2041708 said:


> I would like to give a shout out to Jim, he's come through 2 out of 2 times buying stuff from me. No tire kicking or "will you hold it".
> 
> Way to go Jim!!!


#golfclap..


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2041708 said:


> I would like to give a shout out to Jim, he's come through 2 out of 2 times buying stuff from me. No tire kicking or "will you hold it".
> 
> Way to go Jim!!!


You were supposed to send me pics of that blower donkey


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2041711 said:


> You were supposed to send me pics of that blower donkey


Oops, sorry.... Forgot...I can't sell them anymore. MnPlow bought my Redmax ones I was going to replace them with.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;2041709 said:


> So oil filters.... do I use the old trusty Motorcraft FL1995 or do I try the Bosch? Decisions desicions.


Motorcraft


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2041687 said:


> What the hell do you think we do when our stuff breaks? You sound like an cafe'n cafer more and more every day.Christ almighty.
> 
> I almost wouldn't apply at PW just for fear they'd all be like you.
> 
> Not sure why your super wouldn't just do it Monday.


You mad bro?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2041716 said:


> You mad bro?


Kinda.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2041700 said:


> I used to like Swype. Now, not so much.


I never could get the hang of that


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2041713 said:


> Oops, sorry.... Forgot...I can't sell them anymore. MnPlow bought my Redmax ones I was going to replace them with.


Richard. ...........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2041708 said:


> I would like to give a shout out to Jim, he's come through 2 out of 2 times buying stuff from me. No tire kicking or "will you hold it".
> 
> Way to go Jim!!!


That's the way I am most of the time. If memory serves me right, I only asked one to hold something.

Atleast I'm not the only guy at cracker barrel on his phone on plowsite


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2041716 said:


> You mad bro?


He's probably like me and a few others. He probably gets tired of one's personality after a while. If you think about it, we are on here talking with each other more than we talk to our families


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2041722 said:


> He's probably like me and a few others. He probably gets tired of one's personality after a while. *If you think about it, we are on here talking with each other more than we talk to our families*


Ain't that the truth...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Some of us can talk and type att the same time.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2041726 said:


> Some of us can talk and type att the same time.


who is that?? :laughing:


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2041720 said:


> That's the way I am most of the time. If memory serves me right, I only asked one to hold something.
> 
> Atleast I'm not the only guy at cracker barrel on his phone on plowsite


Awww are you two out on a date? Cute!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Still raining.....


----------



## Bill1090

So I like to leave a bottle of ketchup in the truck for when they forget to throw some in at the drive thru. Needless to say, after 4 months it does not taste like ketchup anymore.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2041722 said:


> He's probably like me and a few others. He probably gets tired of one's personality after a while. If you think about it, we are on here talking with each other more than we talk to our families


I think are personalities on here come across different. Like lwmr seems nice on her but in real life is a total tool! !!!!!


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2041732 said:


> I think are personalities on here come across different. Like lwmr seems nice on her but in real life is a total tool! !!!!!


THIS and I have only met him once :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2041732 said:


> I think are personalities on here come across different. Like lwmr seems nice on her but in real life is a total tool! !!!!!


Reverse phycology????? :waving:


----------



## Doughboy12

Green Grass;2041736 said:


> THIS and I have only met him once :laughing::laughing:


You guys are mean..........attm


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;2041715 said:


> Motorcraft


But why? Bosch was $15 Motorcraft was $10. What is different between them?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;2041740 said:


> But why? Bosch was $15 Motorcraft was $10. What is different between them?


Motorcraft was made for ford by ford. I know if you have a 6.0 you only want oem


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2041732 said:


> I think are personalities on here come across different. Like lwmr seems nice on her but in real life is a total tool! !!!!!


Pot.

Kettle.

Black.


----------



## TKLAWN

All the negativity that's in this town sucks!


Am I abrasive??pumpkin:


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2041742 said:


> Pot.
> 
> Kettle.
> 
> Black.


You know what! !! Hope you get 50 2 in snow falls! !!!!!!


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2041687 said:


> What the hell do you think we do when our stuff breaks? You sound like an cafe'n cafer more and more every day.Christ almighty.
> 
> I almost wouldn't apply at PW just for fear they'd all be like you.
> 
> Not sure why your super wouldn't just do it Monday.


Spot on......


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2041748 said:


> You know what! !! Hope you get 50 2 in snow falls! !!!!!!


I would be swimming in $$$ then


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2041729 said:


> Still raining.....


Drizzling here


----------



## CityGuy

Bring on the snow. Iron is hung and brine tanks can be put on in an hour if needed.


----------



## CityGuy

Rain and snow possible wednesday night into thursday.




Bring on the snow.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2041751 said:


> I would be swimming in $$$ then


You live by lwmr now?


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2041764 said:


> You live by lwmr now?


No but if I didn't get snow he would need help


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2041770 said:


> No but if I didn't get snow he would need help


He would quit after about 40 and fill out that application for the job he was offered lol


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2041771 said:


> He would quit after about 40 and fill out that application for the job he was offered lol


What did I miss???
You girls having an off day again?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;2041743 said:


> All the negativity that's in this town sucks!
> 
> Am I abrasive??pumpkin:


You are what some would call a sandpaper person


----------



## Doughboy12

Oh, you must be mad about the blower... 
You can use mine if you are in a pinch.


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;2041773 said:


> You are what some would call a sandpaper person


Thanks Jim! I knew I could count on you.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2041774 said:


> Oh, you must be mad about the blower...
> You can use mine if you are in a pinch.


Ha not mad at all. I have 2


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2041771 said:


> He would quit after about 40 and fill out that application for the job he was offered lol


Good point!


----------



## Drakeslayer

WTF.....


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2041781 said:


> Good point!


He would need a hefty bank roll for 100 snows.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;2041784 said:


> WTF.....


Looks like a raindeer hooked up with a elf


----------



## Drakeslayer

Polarismalibu;2041787 said:


> Looks like a raindeer hooked up with a elf


I haven't seen either of those on the farm.

We aren't far from an ethanol plant....maybe that has something to do with it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;2041792 said:


> I haven't seen either of those on the farm.
> 
> We aren't far from an ethanol plant....maybe that has something to do with it.


That's a picture off your trail cam???


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2041792 said:


> I haven't seen either of those on the farm.
> 
> We aren't far from an ethanol plant....maybe that has something to do with it.


Are those your photos?


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;2041796 said:


> Are those your photos?


Yes........if I shoot her any of you guys want some jerky?


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;2041799 said:


> Yes........if I shoot her any of you guys want some jerky?


does she glow in the dark??


----------



## Drakeslayer

Polarismalibu;2041795 said:


> That's a picture off your trail cam???


Yes. Finally got out to check cameras.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;2041799 said:


> Yes........if I shoot her any of you guys want some jerky?


That is unreal. I think you should put a elf trap out. Clearly there is one around lol


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;2041736 said:


> THIS and I have only met him once :laughing::laughing:


I've never met Jeremy but I heard him on the radio once..........Well not until I turned the volume ALL the way up.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2041729 said:


> Still raining.....


Small batch of rain huh?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2041803 said:


> I've never met Jeremy but I heard him on the radio once..........Well not until I turned the volume ALL the way up.


Hahahaha... I remember that...


----------



## mnlefty

Green Grass;2041611 said:


> I think I passed mnlefty in Victoria


I was in White Bear and Oakdale most of the day today... boss was in **** Rapid. I know there's another Northstar out there somewhere, JDL has multiple accounts under that name.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2041800 said:


> does she glow in the dark??


They only glow in Waverly


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;2041805 said:


> Small batch of rain huh?


Thank god it was mostly to the west......


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2041784 said:


> WTF.....


Not sure if its real or your trying to be like sss


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2041803 said:


> I've never met Jeremy but I heard him on the radio once..........Well not until I turned the volume ALL the way up.


Yea total creeper.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2041814 said:


> Not sure if its real or your trying to be like sss


I have analyzed the shadows and ground deflection and have determined that this is 100% real and not doctored.


----------



## Bill1090

Drakeslayer;2041784 said:


> WTF.....


I saw one of those on a hunting site. I forget what causes it though.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;2041818 said:


> I saw one of those on a hunting site. I forget what causes it though.


Hoof Founder or Foundered Hooves. The meat is safe to eat.


----------



## Doughboy12

http://www.buckmanager.com/2008/10/10/foundering-long-hooves-on-white-tailed-deer/

This should clear it up...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;2041820 said:


> http://www.buckmanager.com/2008/10/10/foundering-long-hooves-on-white-tailed-deer/
> 
> This should clear it up...


Thanks for your participation DB but I already handled the situation.


----------



## qualitycut

Worst dining experience ever. 3 other servers had to take over this Ladies tables.


----------



## qualitycut

Looks like climeada


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2041831 said:


> Looks like climeada


Ahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Deershack

LwnmwrMan22;2041708 said:


> I would like to give a shout out to Jim, he's come through 2 out of 2 times buying stuff from me. No tire kicking or "will you hold it".
> 
> Way to go Jim!!!


Jeremy: What am I? Chopped liver? All it took was for you to get your act together. JK


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Deershack;2041837 said:


> Jeremy: What am I? Chopped liver? All it took was for you to get your act together. JK


Ha!! Yeah. True


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;2041820 said:


> http://www.buckmanager.com/2008/10/10/foundering-long-hooves-on-white-tailed-deer/
> 
> This should clear it up...


Atta boy...


----------



## qualitycut

Deershack;2041837 said:


> Jeremy: What am I? Chopped liver? All it took was for you to get your act together. JK


Didnt he make you buy a salt truck then not give you work?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2041844 said:


> Didnt he make you buy a salt truck then not give you work?


No. That is not it at all. I had an account near his house that was looking for sand spread and I contacted Lee to see if he would be interested.

I never said it was a sure bet, but he bought a truck before I had the contract signed. The party went a different direction.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

9:07 pm. Friday night. 30 minute wait at The CheeseCake Factory.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2041854 said:


> 9:07 pm. Friday night. 30 minute wait at The CheeseCake Factory.


Tuxedo cheesecake is worth the wait IMO.


----------



## Bill1090

Best part of farm simulator is the logging! This is awesome!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2041858 said:


> Best part of farm simulator is the logging! This is awesome!


Yeah, I'm gonna have to start over now that I know what I'm doing. Start on the American side.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2041859 said:


> Yeah, I'm gonna have to start over now that I know what I'm doing. Start on the American side.


I still have no clue how to do it


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2041849 said:


> No. That is not it at all. I had an account near his house that was looking for sand spread and I contacted Lee to see if he would be interested.
> 
> I never said it was a sure bet, but he bought a truck before I had the contract signed. The party went a different direction.


I know, you know me good enough im just giving you cafe.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2041857 said:


> Tuxedo cheesecake is worth the wait IMO.


Is that like a pearl necklace for dudes?


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2041814 said:


> Not sure if its real or your trying to be like sss


It's real. ..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2041863 said:


> I know, you know me good enough im just giving you cafe.


I know you are. Just don't want others to think that when I'm out trying to drum up work for anyone.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;2041820 said:


> http://www.buckmanager.com/2008/10/10/foundering-long-hooves-on-white-tailed-deer/
> 
> This should clear it up...


So it may be the ethanol plant? Been hunting here since 1997 and never seen one before.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2041867 said:


> It's real. ..


Well that's cafed up. I guess my uncle had a big ass bear in ours we found a area with cafe piles the size of cow pies makes me nervous. Seen a mountain lion a few years ago hunting. Hate cafe that can hunt you


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Either someone is doing a late, late blowout, or the irrigation. Is running at South Dale.

It's pouring out. Pretty sure Novak said the rain was done.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

I wish I could reach through the computer and give Novak a high five for giving such an awesome forecast (sarcasm horn)

Should he consider a different profession at this point?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Lawn Enforcer;2041877 said:


> I wish I could reach through the computer and give Novak a high five for giving such an awesome forecast (sarcasm horn)
> 
> Should he consider a different profession at this point?


Hey, he's been right one time in like 5 years


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;2041595 said:


> Just because there higher to dump from don't mean there not junk.
> 
> And my exmark blower housing is all metal


I like my petco dump. got them on both my gravely's.


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;2041887 said:


> I like my petco dump. got them on both my gravely's.


Did it come with dog treats


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;2041730 said:


> So I like to leave a bottle of ketchup in the truck for when they forget to throw some in at the drive thru. Needless to say, after 4 months it does not taste like ketchup anymore.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

Sitting at Delano FD on standby.


----------



## qualitycut

Lawn Enforcer;2041877 said:


> I wish I could reach through the computer and give Novak a high five for giving such an awesome forecast (sarcasm horn)
> 
> Should he consider a different profession at this point?


You love him. ....


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2041892 said:


> Sitting at Delano FD on standby.


Nice..........


----------



## qualitycut

qualitycut;2041893 said:


> You love him. ....


Edit. . Thought this was lwnmwrman


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

cbservicesllc;2041882 said:


> Hey, he's been right one time in like 5 years


I'm down by Mankato right now and its absolutely pouring.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Still raining here....

Going on about 19 hours, good call Novak, good call!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2041903 said:


> Still raining here....
> 
> Going on about 19 hours, good call Novak, good call!


Same here.......


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2041903 said:


> Still raining here....
> 
> Going on about 19 hours, good call Novak, good call!


Same at jerseys


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2041874 said:


> Well that's cafed up. I guess my uncle had a big ass bear in ours we found a area with cafe piles the size of cow pies makes me nervous. Seen a mountain lion a few years ago hunting. Hate cafe that can hunt you


We got a big ass bear on our cams last week


----------



## Deershack

LwnmwrMan22;2041849 said:


> No. That is not it at all. I had an account near his house that was looking for sand spread and I contacted Lee to see if he would be interested.
> 
> I never said it was a sure bet, but he bought a truck before I had the contract signed. The party went a different direction.


It's as Lawn says. I pulled the trigger too fast. Although the truck hasn't turned a wheel since I bought it, I have no problem with Jeremy.


----------



## Bill1090

Deershack;2041907 said:


> I have no problem with Jeremy.


Well I do for mentioning this game. Here it is 1 am and I'm still playing this stupid thing.


----------



## skorum03

still raining fairly hard


----------



## TKLAWN

Steady rain.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Nice NW wind for the divers this morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

50° breezy, overcast.


----------



## banonea

55° and light wind. 

Get to go search the junkyards for parts for a buddys truck today. You never know what you will find in junk cars.......


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;2041926 said:


> Nice NW wind for the divers this morning.


I can tell its gonna be a good day!


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;2041947 said:


> I can tell its gonna be a good day!


Did you get pic of that mower?


----------



## SnowGuy73

This wi nd should bring down some leaves..


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;2041948 said:


> Did you get pic of that mower?


I sent you a pm with it


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;2041954 said:


> I sent you a pm with it


Never got it.


----------



## banonea

anyone looking?

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/cto/5281676649.html


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;2041908 said:


> Well I do for mentioning this game. Here it is 1 am and I'm still playing this stupid thing.


Haha, I downloaded the android version and was about the same!


----------



## banonea

anyone?

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/hvo/5268394385.html


----------



## banonea

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/hvo/5266733758.html


----------



## banonea

add to your accounts?

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/bfs/5258081236.html


----------



## banonea

never heard of this before.....

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/for/5238777002.html


----------



## TKLAWN

banonea;2041967 said:


> add to your accounts?
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/bfs/5258081236.html


Ring???

Might be a descent deal for Skorum if he's looking to add.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2041969 said:


> never heard of this before.....
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/for/5238777002.html


I've only seen them at rental places


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2041950 said:


> This wi nd should bring down some leaves..


Are you using swype?


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2041874 said:


> Well that's cafed up. I guess my uncle had a big ass bear in ours we found a area with cafe piles the size of cow pies makes me nervous. Seen a mountain lion a few years ago hunting. Hate cafe that can hunt you


A cat would bug me...a bear not so much. 
Had a cat walk by my hog blind in Texas one time. Freaked me out.


----------



## qualitycut

Well once day in and I'm missing a corner of my mophie case. I'm sure it has nothing to do with the booze


----------



## Doughboy12

I slept for 11 hours. Must have been tired.






Still wet out. Can't burn leaves with this wind.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2041982 said:


> Are you using swype?


Negative.....


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;2041987 said:


> Negative.....


Did you throw an extra space in for effect?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2041984 said:


> Well once day in and I'm missing a corner of my mophie case. I'm sure it has nothing to do with the booze


If you ever wanna part ways with the headphone adapter, let me know. I'm always looking for more. The wires break in your pocket.


----------



## CityGuy

47° and cloudy


----------



## Doughboy12

Another update for iOS just dropped..........
More emojis......just what I needed.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yuhas has 60% chance of snow Wednesday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Doughboy12;2041989 said:


> Did you throw an extra space in for effect?


I have to do what I can to stand out once in awhile.

Haha.


----------



## SnowGuy73

1.1" of rain total here.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2041997 said:


> 1.1" of rain total here.


I have to get my gauge up. I do puddles in the crushed rock drive


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2041984 said:


> Well once day in and I'm missing a corner of my mophie case. I'm sure it has nothing to do with the booze


Yeah, my mophie has gotten pretty banged up in the 2-3 months I've had it... still works fine


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2042007 said:


> Yeah, my mophie has gotten pretty banged up in the 2-3 months I've had it... still works fine


My otter box that I've had since March has been dropped a few dozen times, pinched between the reclining couch a couple times, slammed around, ect..... it has no breaks chips or scratches.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2042012 said:


> My otter box that I've had since March has been dropped a few dozen times, pinched between the reclining couch a couple times, slammed around, ect..... it has no breaks chips or scratches.


But it doesn't charge your phone


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2041994 said:


> I have to do what I can to stand out once in awhile.
> 
> Haha.


I just assumed the wind pushed the letters over.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

To be fair to the good doctor..... This IS NW of him, and it's in MN.

Might not be NW MN like most of us would think.....


----------



## qualitycut

Owatonna.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2042013 said:


> But it doesn't charge your phone


This......


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;2041992 said:


> Another update for iOS just dropped..........
> More emojis......just what I needed.


Not for me yet.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2042012 said:


> My otter box that I've had since March has been dropped a few dozen times, pinched between the reclining couch a couple times, slammed around, ect..... it has no breaks chips or scratches.


Same.
Even got a new belt clip from them on warranty for shipping and handling, just under 4.00


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2042022 said:


> Same.
> Even got a new belt clip from them on warranty for shipping and handling, just under 4.00


If the plastic screen protector is all scratched they'll replace it as well


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;2041957 said:


> Never got it.


I'll send again


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2042020 said:


> This......


You guys with the Mophie case, I put the Zagg screen protector on mine.

You guys with the Otterbox, Lifeproof cases are far superior, plus they are guaranteed waterproof.

I had to drill out the headphone jack hole in the Mophie case. Broke the headphone jack, ordered a new solid piece off of Amazon for $2. Was 5/16" diameter instead of 1/4".


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ice castle is finally in


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh boy!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2042029 said:


> Ice castle is finally in


Pictures or it didn't happen.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2042027 said:


> You guys with the Mophie case, I put the Zagg screen protector on mine.
> 
> You guys with the Otterbox, Lifeproof cases are far superior, plus they are guaranteed waterproof.
> 
> I had to drill out the headphone jack hole in the Mophie case. Broke the headphone jack, ordered a new solid piece off of Amazon for $2. Was 5/16" diameter instead of 1/4".


Have the zag on this phone.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's like watching a train wreck....


----------



## mnlefty

Hate that one stop that totally wrecks a blowout day... HAS to be home, HAS to be 1:00... last one in the area so can't work ahead. Meter's running...


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2042037 said:


> It's like watching a train wreck....


It literally has become whatever he says, the opposite happens. Sad and amusing at the same time.


----------



## cbservicesllc

mnlefty;2042038 said:


> Hate that one stop that totally wrecks a blowout day... HAS to be home, HAS to be 1:00... last one in the area so can't work ahead. Meter's running...


I hate that... I'm getting less and less sympathetic for that... Service Charge for people not home, return trip charge, raising prices, etc...


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2042035 said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen.


About to head up there. Sucks I was already up there didn't have my truck. Saw it in the lot on the way back though. Looks good!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2042045 said:


> About to head up there. Sucks I was already up there didn't have my truck. Saw it in the lot on the way back though. Looks good!


Sweet! Congrats!

Tell Kyle Matt has been trying to get a hold of him for two days of you see him....


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;2042025 said:


> I'll send again


Cool......


----------



## albhb3

jimslawnsnow;2042012 said:


> My otter box that I've had since March has been dropped a few dozen times, pinched between the reclining couch a couple times, slammed around, ect..... it has no breaks chips or scratches.


Hell I ran mine over with the boat trailer screen down on gravel wrecked the plastic screen protector but the phones in perfect shape


----------



## banonea

Off to Mankato to pick up a couple of new toys, and yes I know the rule.........pictures will follow as soon as I get them picked up


----------



## albhb3

banonea;2042053 said:


> Off to Mankato to pick up a couple of new toys, and yes I know the rule.........pictures will follow as soon as I get them picked up


please be 2 hawt college girls please be 2 hawt college girls please be 2 hawt college girls


----------



## banonea

albhb3;2042064 said:


> please be 2 hawt college girls please be 2 hawt college girls please be 2 hawt college girls


Rotflmao.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

albhb3;2042064 said:


> please be 2 hawt college girls please be 2 hawt college girls please be 2 hawt college girls


Hahaha... This!


----------



## Polarismalibu




----------



## albhb3

so when am I invited


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2042023 said:


> If the plastic screen protector is all scratched they'll replace it as well


Saw that on their site as well. Only reason I went with them was warranty.


----------



## banonea

The tire machine alone is close to $3,000 brand new, I paid $1,400 for both


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2042086 said:


>


Looks nice. Now if Only I didn't hate that ice cracking sound.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2042101 said:


> The tire machine alone is close to $3,000 brand new, I paid $1,400 for both


Nice steal. Now you can fix mons tires for her.


----------



## CityGuy

Yard cleaned up, grassy things trimmed and a run to the compost site. Now just waiting for Green to plug the yard than overseed.

Now onto tilling the garden.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2042086 said:


>


Love it.....looks like fun.

See you after we get 24" of ice...


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2042101 said:


> The tire machine alone is close to $3,000 brand new, I paid $1,400 for both


Nice steel. Starting a side gig? :waving:


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2042104 said:


> Nice steal. Now you can fix mons tires for her.


Anytime. ........


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;2042109 said:


> Nice steel. Starting a side gig? :waving:


I spent 10 years doing tires for. Bauer built Tire out of Rochester, and I am constantly having to get tires fixed or have a family member that blows a tire that needs it fixed and I'm sick and tired of paying people to do what I can do on myself... The machines just make it easier to do, Plus now I can balance where before I had to pay to have it done.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2042086 said:


>


Nice!!!!

Is it green? What did you go with on the inside?


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2042044 said:


> I hate that... I'm getting less and less sympathetic for that... Service Charge for people not home, return trip charge, raising prices, etc...


Had two today of no one home / water on. Everyone gets a confirmation email so there is no excuse.

Last two in the area as well, thinking a additional 35.00 return trip call charge on top of the blow is fair.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Novak said spotty showers and rain stays mainly to NW MN yesterday.

Will CityGuy be the only one prepared for hanging iron in the rain yesterday?

Hopefully this....... Doesn't turn into yesterday.


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;2042103 said:


> Looks nice. Now if Only I didn't hate that ice cracking sound.


that's sound isn't so bad its when the wind is blowing hard enough in the spring and you can feel it hit the shore is what gets me


----------



## NorthernProServ

NorthernProServ;2042119 said:


> Had two today of no one home / water on. Everyone gets a confirmation email so there is no excuse.
> 
> Last two in the area as well, thinking a additional 35.00 return trip call charge on top of the blow is fair.


Can not stand when you go to open the faucet or check a test port and the water is still on...Cafe hate it!!!


----------



## Bill1090

It's a deer killin' kinda night!


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2042141 said:


> It's a beer killin' kinda night!


Fixed it. ......


----------



## qualitycut

Amber alert iowa. Been years since i has one now 2 in 3 days


----------



## CityGuy

So some moron in a Ford mustang I think just got a whole lot of tickets. Tailgating me is one of them. 
Was following the unmarked county car, I've seen it at the pumps, was in front of me coming from Buffalo. He decided to pass myself and the cop, not a good idea on his part. Lights went on and he got pulled over. I pulled up next to the cop and asked for him to give the guy a tailgating ticket too from back in the 30mph zone. Cop said no worries I saw it, that will be the least of his worries, the 85 in a 55 I have him clocked at and the reckless and careless will mean he loses his licence for 90 days minimum. Told the cop thanks, be safe and have a nice day.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polaris...

If you need a tv for that fish house I just picked up a new one for mine at best buy. Insignia 32" led 1080p for $149.99.


----------



## CityGuy

Looking for a site to price compre handheld blowers. Looking at our local dealer but want to go in informed.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2042152 said:


> Fixed it. ......


Party in the new ice castle??


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;2042159 said:


> So some moron in a Ford mustang I think just got a whole lot of tickets. Tailgating me is one of them.
> Was following the unmarked county car, I've seen it at the pumps, was in front of me coming from Buffalo. He decided to pass myself and the cop, not a good idea on his part. Lights went on and he got pulled over. I pulled up next to the cop and asked for him to give the guy a tailgating ticket too from back in the 30mph zone. Cop said no worries I saw it, that will be the least of his worries, the 85 in a 55 I have him clocked at and the reckless and careless will mean he loses his licence for 90 days minimum. Told the cop thanks, be safe and have a nice day.


What a richard


----------



## Doughboy12

albhb3;2042186 said:


> What a richard


I know right....can you believe that he tried to make it worse for the guy. :laughing:


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2042127 said:


> Novak said spotty showers and rain stays mainly to NW MN yesterday.
> 
> Will CityGuy be the only one prepared for hanging iron in the rain yesterday?
> 
> Hopefully this....... Doesn't turn into yesterday.


Locked, cocked and ready to rock, all I need is a phone call......


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;2042163 said:


> Party in the new ice castle??


Yep already set up fire lit lol


----------



## qualitycut

Going to hang iron in the trucks pretty soon


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2042192 said:


> Locked, cocked and ready to rock, all I need is a phone call......


Not going to happen


----------



## qualitycut

Goal. ..............


----------



## Polarismalibu

Snowguy did you get the outdoor speakers on your house??


----------



## albhb3

so at fireside restraunt in rosemount the waitresses are stacked...wife said the one was perfect...except for her teeth....big dummy me just had to blurt out no guy is gonna look at those teeth


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Basic framework is done. Gotta get the corner brackets in so I can haul a load of wood in the morning. Paint tomorrow and figure out what to do for a rear door and we are ready to rock.

Throw in the supports down the side. Don't want to make it too heavy.

Using these brackets so each side can just be pulled off when we are done and stacked in the shed.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

albhb3;2042230 said:


> so at fireside restraunt in rosemount the waitresses are stacked...wife said the one was perfect...except for her teeth....big dummy me just had to blurt out no guy is gonna look at those teeth


Is she into women


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2042242 said:


> Basic framework is done. Gotta get the corner brackets in so I can haul a load of wood in the morning. Paint tomorrow and figure out what to do for a rear door and we are ready to rock.


I'm gonna steal some of this for my own box


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2042216 said:


> Snowguy did you get the outdoor speakers on your house??


Negative.

Everyone who had them said they were a waste of money.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2042245 said:


> I'm gonna steal some of this for my own box


Read my edit with the second pic if you haven't seen it.


----------



## albhb3

jimslawnsnow;2042243 said:


> Is she into women


no but dotcha think I already thought of that..I mean damn I'm still a guy


----------



## CityGuy

Goal......................


----------



## albhb3

off to a holloween party who knows maybe Ill get another vag shot from the wifes cousin like 2 years ago.....shes a heck of a drunk


----------



## CityGuy

Might give this a try and see.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2042277 said:


> Might give this a try and see.


Let me know your findings.


----------



## CityGuy

Goal.........................


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2042255 said:


> Negative.
> 
> Everyone who had them said they were a waste of money.


Really? I was just thinking they were awesome. Was going to tell you to get them.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

albhb3;2042260 said:


> no but dotcha think I already thought of that..I mean damn I'm still a guy


Grumpy?.........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2042259 said:


> Read my edit with the second pic if you haven't seen it.


Got it. Thanks


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2042282 said:


> Really? I was just thinking they were awesome. Was going to tell you to get them.


I really don't see myself ever using them on the lake either anyway.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2042137 said:


> Can not stand when you go to open the faucet or check a test port and the water is still on...Cafe hate it!!!


Yep... You're absolutely right on that one... I think your $35 fee is right on... My schedule is all about production and hold ups like that cafe it all up!


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2042159 said:


> So some moron in a Ford mustang I think just got a whole lot of tickets. Tailgating me is one of them.
> Was following the unmarked county car, I've seen it at the pumps, was in front of me coming from Buffalo. He decided to pass myself and the cop, not a good idea on his part. Lights went on and he got pulled over. I pulled up next to the cop and asked for him to give the guy a tailgating ticket too from back in the 30mph zone. Cop said no worries I saw it, that will be the least of his worries, the 85 in a 55 I have him clocked at and the reckless and careless will mean he loses his licence for 90 days minimum. Told the cop thanks, be safe and have a nice day.


I love when that happens


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2042208 said:


> Not going to happen


Agreed... temps on meteogram next week say otherwise...


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2042280 said:


> Let me know your findings.


I second this... Big Macs are my weakness


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;2042288 said:


> I really don't see myself ever using them on the lake either anyway.


Just those warm sunny spring days......or at deer camp...:waving:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2042296 said:


> Agreed... temps on meteogram next week say otherwise...


He was right pretty much every time last winter


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;2042298 said:


> I second this... Big Macs are my weakness


This.....

I had one today!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2042280 said:


> Let me know your findings.


Try it out tomorrow and see.

Can't be any worse than the secret benehanas shrimp raise.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Doughboy12;2042300 said:


> Just those warm sunny spring days......or at deer camp...:waving:


Last year when it was like 50° we all had the Windows in the fish houses open anyways and deer camp is at the family farm.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2042304 said:


> Try it out tomorrow and see.
> 
> Can't be any worse than the secret benehanas shrimp raise.


Haha.

Some of those I've tried have gone strait to the garbage.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2042308 said:


> Haha.
> 
> Some of those I've tried have gone strait to the garbage.


Yup.................


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;2042307 said:


> Last year when it was like 50° we all had the Windows in the fish houses open anyways and deer camp is at the family farm.


Spring ATV camp with the boys???


----------



## Doughboy12

Turned the game on. WTH???
Don't the Wild know the Ducks always win?
3-0 Wild. Waiting for the fighting to begin....lets go!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2042314 said:


> Turned the game on. WTH???
> Don't the Wild know the Ducks always win?
> 3-0 Wild. Waiting for the fighting to begin....lets go!


Wish I had my tv with me for that game! Oh well music fire and beer will work!


----------



## CityGuy

Wild win 3-0


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2042330 said:


> Wish I had my tv with me for that game! Oh well music fire and beer will work!


3rd period was just what the Wild wanted. Boring.


----------



## NorthernProServ

......................


----------



## SnowGuy73

Doughboy12;2042312 said:


> Spring ATV camp with the boys???


Windows would probably still be open..


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;2042369 said:


> Windows would probably still be open..


Throw me a bone here....:waving:


----------



## albhb3

jimslawnsnow;2042285 said:


> Grumpy?.........


not in the least the kids sleeping over at the grandparents,so..... 60% of the time it works every time


----------



## albhb3

AAAANNNNNNDDDDD I'm outta here for the night gotta help the wife shower:salute:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

albhb3;2042378 said:


> AAAANNNNNNDDDDD I'm outta here for the night gotta help the wife shower:salute:


Not me. I'm still out doing field work listening to colt ford


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2042301 said:


> He was right pretty much every time last winter


Who? ........


----------



## mnlefty

NorthernProServ;2042137 said:


> Can not stand when you go to open the faucet or check a test port and the water is still on...Cafe hate it!!!


Yep. I understand the ones that just forget... it happens. The ones that really hack me off are the ones that seem to purposely wait for you to show up before they do it. Pull up drag the hose out and the water's still on, ring the bell and they're like "you're ready, ok I'll go turn the water off." Tools.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2042385 said:


> Who? ........


You silly. Every time you said it wasn't going to snow for the metro area it didn't


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2042384 said:


> Not me. I'm still out doing field work listening to colt ford


Running a grain cart or what?


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;2042384 said:


> Not me. I'm still out doing field work listening to colt ford


Try big smo


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2042384 said:


> Not me. I'm still out doing field work listening to colt ford


Wish I was you right now. My kid won't go to sleep on her bed. Sleeps in mom's arms, my arms or in the car when moving but not in bed.
Frustration level is high right now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Doughboy12;2042371 said:


> Throw me a bone here....:waving:


I wouldn't use the speakers....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2042390 said:


> Running a grain cart or what?


3710 8 bottom plow


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2042288 said:


> I really don't see myself ever using them on the lake either anyway.


I suppose not on the lake. If you use the house in the summer there well worth it


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2042394 said:


> Wish I was you right now. My kid won't go to sleep on her bed. Sleeps in mom's arms, my arms or in the car when moving but not in bed.
> Frustration level is high right now.


She's your first. Try not to cottle her so much


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2042398 said:


> 3710 8 bottom plow


Dose that get extremely boring or is it actually pretty entertaining?


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2042394 said:


> Wish I was you right now. My kid won't go to sleep on her bed. Sleeps in mom's arms, my arms or in the car when moving but not in bed.
> Frustration level is high right now.


I'm hoping mine takes after mom and sleeps a lot lol


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2042405 said:


> Dose that get extremely boring or is it actually pretty entertaining?


Yes pretty boring. Just go in circles. Every now and then the kids come for a ride


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2042407 said:


> Yes pretty boring. Just go in circles. Every now and then the kids come for a ride


I figured it was something ether boring or real fun.


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2042407 said:


> Yes pretty boring. Just go in circles. Every now and then the kids come for a ride


I'd like a ride....even do a few laps for you...:waving:


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2042406 said:


> I'm hoping mine takes after mom and sleeps a lot lol


Good luck. Word of advice get them on the bottle sooner rather than later.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sides are built, corners are on. I'm sure the neighbors were very impressed with the sound of my impact wrench pounding against the steel of the dump body.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2042411 said:


> I figured it was something ether boring or real fun.


It's not bad for a while. Just like every thing else


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2042400 said:


> I suppose not on the lake. If you use the house in the summer there well worth it


I've been saying I was going to use it camping for 3 years and still haven't. I don't see much changing with the new house.


----------



## unit28

When I said possible snow Tuesday, 
........

Latest gfs still has it pretty close


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2042417 said:


> Sides are built, corners are on. I'm sure the neighbors were very impressed with the sound of my impact wrench pounding against the steel of the dump body.


Our neighbors get to hear 2 giant fans on the dryer that sound like jet engines plus a few little one for aeration. Don't forget the tractors and trucks plus all the lights


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2042419 said:


> I've been saying I was going to use it camping for 3 years and still haven't. I don't see much changing with the new house.


Some day when the kids are older I'll get me a fancy ice houses


----------



## cbservicesllc

albhb3;2042372 said:


> not in the least the kids sleeping over at the grandparents,so..... 60% of the time it works every time


Haha I'm right with ya brother!


----------



## cbservicesllc

mnlefty;2042386 said:


> Yep. I understand the ones that just forget... it happens. The ones that really hack me off are the ones that seem to purposely wait for you to show up before they do it. Pull up drag the hose out and the water's still on, ring the bell and they're like "you're ready, ok I'll go turn the water off." Tools.


Absolutely...


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2042423 said:


> Some day when the kids are older I'll get me a fancy ice houses


Some of us use this to get away from said wife and or kids...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2042428 said:


> Some of us use this to get away from said wife and or kids...


I know, but how many do you have ? 2?


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2042419 said:


> I've been saying I was going to use it camping for 3 years and still haven't. I don't see much changing with the new house.


I hear ya. Mine will stay up here most of the summer


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2042415 said:


> Good luck. Word of advice get them on the bottle sooner rather than later.


I think the plan is to do that right away.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2042428 said:


> Some of us use this to get away from said wife and or kids...


Ha, no doubt...


----------



## Drakeslayer

Bill1090;2042141 said:


> It's a deer killin' kinda night!


Stay tuned. An arrow drew blood tonight. Will update tomorrow.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;2042442 said:


> Stay tuned. An arrow drew blood tonight. Will update tomorrow.


Nice!!! Was it the elf one???

Guy next door had one run over here tonight. Lost the blood trail I think he gut shot it.


----------



## Bill1090

Drakeslayer;2042442 said:


> Stay tuned. An arrow drew blood tonight. Will update tomorrow.


As did mine. The outcome wasn't good though. Hit the shoulder, broadhead didn't expand, only 4" of penetration. Tiny blood trail that clotted right away. Thinking of the angle, penetration, etc I think he will have a sore shoulder for a week or so and be just fine. My arrow basically bounced right off from him.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2042429 said:


> i know, but how many do you have ? 2?


1.............


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;2042041 said:


> It literally has become whatever he says, the opposite happens. Sad and amusing at the same time.


Only if he'd look at the atmosphere in layers

till then........


----------



## unit28

Still on track..........


----------



## SnowGuy73

42° calm cloudy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;2042480 said:


> Only if he'd look at the atmosphere in layers
> 
> till then........


You'd know better than me.


----------



## CityGuy

39° partly cloudy


----------



## SnowGuy73

Moderate dew..


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2042442 said:


> Stay tuned. An arrow drew blood tonight. Will update tomorrow.


Well..................we're waiting?????


----------



## skorum03

Doughboy12;2042530 said:


> Well..................we're waiting?????


By now its been picked clean by the Coyotes...


----------



## CityGuy

Time to get the mop on my head trimmed down. Can't believe how fast my hair grows as I get older.


----------



## Camden

unit28;2042511 said:


> Still on track..........


For snow??? That'd be awesome!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;2042538 said:


> For snow??? That'd be awesome!


This.........


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;2042538 said:


> For snow??? That'd be awesome!


Bring on the snow!!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2042538 said:


> For snow??? That'd be awesome!


I could care less about snow now. I want ice!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2042561 said:


> I could care less about snow now. I want ice!


Yeah, not sure why SnowGuy wants the snow. We need dry and -10 for 2 weeks.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2042562 said:


> Yeah, not sure why SnowGuy wants the snow. We need dry and -10 for 2 weeks.


Snow brings the water temp closer to freezing.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I have a few sprinkles on the window


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2042575 said:


> I have a few sprinkles on the window


It was raining in S. St. Paul when I was dropping off this load of firewood.


----------



## TKLAWN

CityGuy;2042549 said:


> Bring on the snow!!!!!


DohKay!....


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2042575 said:


> I have a few sprinkles on the window


We had about a 10 second shower earlier.


----------



## CityGuy

Snowblower is all times up and ready to go. New plug and she purrs like a kitten.


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;2042583 said:


> DohKay!....


I see you and I have similar feelings... I'll meet in the middle... below freezing and dry till Thanksgiving... Got a lot of money to make on cleanups...


----------



## Camden

Teddy looked good on that drive as far as accuracy goes but didn't it seem like his throws lacked velocity? 

Vikings D needs to get it together or it's going to be a long day.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Vikings aren't looking so good here....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Why does it look like Adrian just stops running when he's about to get tackled?

He needs to stop swallowing his chew??


----------



## SnowGuy73

Jesus.......


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2042612 said:


> Why does it look like Adrian just stops running when he's about to get tackled?
> 
> He needs to stop swallowing his chew??


Same observation here...he's not running at full speed.

He got sick from swallowing his chew??? I didn't know that...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Norv!.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Walsh missed the extra point....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Lions got screwed on that call..


----------



## CityGuy

Flip Saunders has passed away at age 60.

http://www.kare11.com/story/sports/...-coach-flip-saunders-dies-of-cancer/74589290/


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;2042632 said:


> Flip Saunders has passed away at age 60.
> 
> http://www.kare11.com/story/sports/...-coach-flip-saunders-dies-of-cancer/74589290/


well that's not very good


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2042632 said:


> Flip Saunders has passed away at age 60.
> 
> http://www.kare11.com/story/sports/...-coach-flip-saunders-dies-of-cancer/74589290/


That shocked me


----------



## IDST

CityGuy;2042632 said:


> Flip Saunders has passed away at age 60.
> 
> http://www.kare11.com/story/sports/...-coach-flip-saunders-dies-of-cancer/74589290/


Wow. Sad. That was fast


----------



## Camden

CityGuy;2042632 said:


> Flip Saunders has passed away at age 60.
> 
> http://www.kare11.com/story/sports/...-coach-flip-saunders-dies-of-cancer/74589290/


Whoa! I had no idea he was at that stage. Sad deal.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2042637 said:


> Whoa! I had no idea he was at that stage. Sad deal.


I thought things has been going well. I guess that changed quick


----------



## IDST

This Diggs kid is fun to watch. That was a great catch


----------



## unit28

Owatonna, 
Better check your 500mb hpa wed........


----------



## skorum03

the goal line play by the vikes is not impressive today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2042640 said:


> I thought things has been going well. I guess that changed quick


Same here. Sad deal.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;2042530 said:


> Well..................we're waiting?????


My BIL hit the deer. Very small blood drops. Found the Arrow this morning and it was clean. Guessing his broad head just grazed the deer.


----------



## IDST

Great game not counting the first quarter.


----------



## unit28

Drakeslayer;2042677 said:


> My BIL hit the deer. Very small blood drops. Found the Arrow this morning and it was clean. Guessing his broad head just grazed the deer.


Same thing happened to me once
Except I was using a 300 WM.......

Hit em good too
Deer bucked when I shot, found hair where bullet punched through, small drops of blood and then nothing


----------



## IDST

I need snow. I am again watching snow plow videos on you tube


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2042632 said:


> Flip Saunders has passed away at age 60.
> 
> http://www.kare11.com/story/sports/...-coach-flip-saunders-dies-of-cancer/74589290/


Saw that, very sad... Da Fan was talking about it ominously a couple weeks ago because of all the changes made when he went back into the hospital... Sounded not good...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2042640 said:


> I thought things has been going well. I guess that changed quick


Yeah, he had some setback in September... Crazy how things change...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;2042648 said:


> Owatonna,
> Better check your 500mb hpa wed........


Is that temp or wind?


----------



## TKLAWN

cbservicesllc;2042603 said:


> I see you and I have similar feelings... I'll meet in the middle... below freezing and dry till Thanksgiving... Got a lot of money to make on cleanups...


Exactly how I feel....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2042704 said:


> Exactly how I feel....


How about 50 and nice until 3 days after Thanksgiving. Then 10 and nice until 10 days before Christmas, with (2) 3" snowfalls on a Friday afternoon.

Then a couple snowfalls before New Years. Then 10 more for the rest of the season with an average of 20° F for highs, -5 for lows??


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2042715 said:


> How about 50 and nice until 3 days after Thanksgiving. Then 10 and nice until 10 days before Christmas, with (2) 3" snowfalls on a Friday afternoon.
> 
> Then a couple snowfalls before New Years. Then 10 more for the rest of the season with an average of 20° F for highs, -5 for lows??


Make it 32 average high and I'm on board


----------



## CityGuy

Good race on


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2042700 said:


> Is that temp or wind?


I was wondering if it was English....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2042726 said:


> Make it 32 average high and I'm on board


Honestly, I'll take 20 and no wind and be happy starting anytime.

Get the ground froze before we plow.


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;2042700 said:


> Is that temp or wind?


500 mb is an atmospheric level

Looks like a nice shot of cold air,
And an anomaly of stationary lps which is pretty strong wrapping in central WI

May not be accumulating snow but this is possibly building up south

Albertville
Wednesday Night

A chance of rain before 8pm, then a chance of rain and snow between 8pm and 10pm, then a chance of snow after 10pm. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 33. Breezy, with a west northwest wind around 20 mph, with gusts as high as 30 mph. Chance of precipitation is 30%.


----------



## unit28

Going to be cooler than forecasted this week
if the js dives southward

If the gulf system moves more east, then that might happen.


Pretty quiet up here in the tree......attm


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2042715 said:


> How about 50 and nice until 3 days after Thanksgiving. Then 10 and nice until 10 days before Christmas, with (2) 3" snowfalls on a Friday afternoon.
> 
> Then a couple snowfalls before New Years. Then 10 more for the rest of the season with an average of 20° F for highs, -5 for lows??


Well see I was just trying not to push my luck...


----------



## CityGuy

Cheese fondue for dinner.


----------



## CityGuy

What an ending to the race. I don't agree with what NASCAR did as far as green/white checkers this week but it's their call.


----------



## CityGuy

53° partly cloudy, light wind.


----------



## unit28

CityGuy;2042740 said:


> Cheese fondue for dinner.


Homemade sweet sour chicken here


----------



## Bill1090

30% chance of snow showers Thursday before 7am. Boo yah.


----------



## unit28

Wonder if travel impact maps adjust accordingly


----------



## Doughboy12

unit28;2042745 said:


> Homemade sweet sour chicken here


Pork cutlets, mashed potatoes, acorn squash, Pepsi.

Was outside burning leaves all day. Set up an electric leaf blower to feed the fire wit oxygen. Worked very well. 
Felt good to come inside and sit down for a minute.


----------



## CityGuy

Wild aren't looking to hot tonight.


----------



## Doughboy12

Fork...........inserted.


----------



## Doughboy12

Goalie change..........completed. :waving:


Man down coming.


----------



## Doughboy12

Doughboy12;2042762 said:


> Fork...........inserted.


Fork twisted......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2042729 said:


> I was wondering if it was English....


I just knew it had to do with temp or wind. Otherwise it's gibberish to me. I however am learning


----------



## Doughboy12

Crowd now cheering every time Dubnik touches the puck....:laughing:
180' shot and save!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Crock pot chicken here.


----------



## Camden

Whoa! Forgot the game started at 5...can't believe the score. Kuemper must've been a sieve.


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal................2-5


----------



## Camden

SnowGuy73;2042770 said:


> Crock pot chicken here.


Had that for lunch. Italian seasoning, chicken broth, little lemon juice and capers on top. Very tasty.


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal........3-5


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;2042771 said:


> Whoa! Forgot the game started at 5...can't believe the score. Kuemper must've been a sieve.


Always has been. He needs to be gone.


----------



## Camden

What's up with the guy dressed as a dog behind the Jets bench? 

Wild back in it. I should've been watching from the start....


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;2042775 said:


> Goal........3-5


Really? Had a fire call.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2042778 said:


> Really? Had a fire call.


Yes really..............I got your back. Attm. :waving:


----------



## Doughboy12

Zucker fans on the open net backhand!!!!!! :crying:

Edit: not wide open net and puck was rolling on him.


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;2042781 said:


> Zucker fans on the open net backhand!!!!!! :crying:


Nice poke check by their goalie. Dubnyk is hurting big time.


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2042784 said:


> Nice poke check by their goalie. Dubnyk is hurting big time.


See edit...:waving:

Not sure if that is it or just tired. He seemed to know where the play was going any took his time getting up. But maybe he is.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;2042773 said:


> Had that for lunch. Italian seasoning, chicken broth, little lemon juice and capers on top. Very tasty.


I ate way too much!

Playing football right after was also a mistake...


----------



## Camden

Quality had Lamar Miller on his bench and played a bye-week player instead! Did you forget to set your roster??


----------



## Doughboy12

Who's in net???


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;2042804 said:


> Who's in net???


Dubnyk

So far so good.


----------



## Doughboy12

Never mind.


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2042806 said:


> Dubnyk
> 
> So far so good.


Thanks. Ran out to check the fire.
Goal.............4-5


----------



## Camden

Do you believe in miracles???


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2042812 said:


> Do you believe in miracles???


Nope...............attm. :waving:

As you may have noticed I didn't change the channel either.


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;2042811 said:


> Thanks. Ran out to check the fire.
> Goal.............4-5


You're a wood burner? Too much work for this guy...


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2042815 said:


> You're a wood burner? Too much work for this guy...


No.......was burning leaves all day.

Still have some wood going.


----------



## Doughboy12

Always liked that kid........


----------



## Doughboy12

Well..................pp to finish the game. 
Pulled goalie. 1 minute to go.


----------



## CityGuy

Good end to the game but not enough.


----------



## Camden

They sure had their chances to tie it up. Can't win them all.


----------



## Doughboy12

Thanks for playing along...............


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2042803 said:


> Quality had Lamar Miller on his bench and played a bye-week player instead! Did you forget to set your roster??


Yea....... cafe


----------



## SSS Inc.

Just a heads up....... Your feet will hurt if you have skates on for 10-12 hours over one weekend. :crying:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;2042870 said:


> Just a heads up....... Your feet will hurt if you have skates on for 10-12 hours over one weekend. :crying:


Really? Who'd thunk that


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;2042878 said:


> Really? Who'd thunk that


The more you know......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;2042881 said:


> The more you know......


But you have admit, on some subjects, the less you know the better


----------



## Camden

Novak says a MONSTER storm is heading our way. Tuesday into Wednesday...


----------



## IDST

Camden;2042920 said:


> Novak says a MONSTER storm is heading our way. Tuesday into Wednesday...


Guess I'll get out the shorts and t'shirts then


----------



## jimslawnsnow

jagext;2042924 said:


> Guess I'll get out the shorts and t'shirts then


Most certainly


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2042920 said:


> Novak says a MONSTER storm is heading our way. Tuesday into Wednesday...


Oh boy... then he said some wet snow possible... NO ACCUMULATION... I better go put all the plows on!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2042932 said:


> Oh boy... then he said some wet snow possible... NO ACCUMULATION... I better go put all the plows on!!!


I was really going to post... "NO accumulation ??? So like last Friday??".

I then figured it was MUCH too early to start in already.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2042934 said:


> I was really going to post... "NO accumulation ??? So like last Friday??".
> 
> I then figured it was MUCH too early to start in already.


He knows it's coming might as well not hold off


----------



## Doughboy12

Light rain........attm


----------



## Polarismalibu

Few rain showers on the way home. Surprised how well that house pulls for how big it is.


----------



## Camden

I told my wife I was going to buy a fish house with the money I made cutting up trees in Brainerd. I finally got all paid up so now the search begins. I've got an $8k budget but hopefully I'll find something for much less.


----------



## CityGuy

47° light rain showers


----------



## SnowGuy73

49° breezy, clouds.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Raining hard here. Starting with the "along and North of 94" thing already it seems by looking at the radar.

Also, last night there was no mention of rain.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nws lowered percentages for Tuesday and Wednesday.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2042965 said:


> Nws lowered percentages for Tuesday and Wednesday.


Day crew? It'll change around 1600..


----------



## TKLAWN

Ali sporting some Smokin' leather pants today!


d


----------



## CityGuy

So they closed and repared the RR crossing in town saturday. They removed the concrete pads and replaced them with wood. I thought we were replacing wood with concrete?


----------



## CityGuy

Does anyone know where Clip had cancer? I don't remember them ever saying where just what type he had.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hodgekins Lymphoma


----------



## SnowGuy73

Everything is wet.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2042980 said:


> Hodgekins Lymphoma


This.....

Same as Randy shaver years ago.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well, I have 100% chance of rain Tuesday night, 60% chance of rain Wednesday, with the storm ending early Thursday with snow showers.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2042986 said:


> Well, I have 100% chance of rain Tuesday night, 60% chance of rain Wednesday, with the storm ending early Thursday with snow showers.


Yeah, doesn't look too productive mid week.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2042985 said:


> This.....
> 
> Same as Randy shaver years ago.


I'm wondering if the doctors didn't screw up the radiation.

The best man's dad in our wedding had cancer. When he went in for radiation, the doctors screwed up, hit his lungs, he got pneumonia and died fairly quick. Almost the same timeline as Flip.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2042965 said:


> Nws lowered percentages for Tuesday and Wednesday.


Not for me. They also upped the totals for Tuesday night


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2042987 said:


> Yeah, doesn't look too productive mid week.


Yeah, this rain showers every 3 days aren't going to be good. Looks like alot of backpacking across the yards.

Gotta go tear out the landscape today on Washington Ave. Finish the back door on the leaf box, paint it, then hopefully start sucking tomorrow.

The crew of 3 has a list of 5 properties they have today where they can dump at.

Hopefully they're just far enough south and just few enough leaves where last night's 1/3" of rain doesn't affect them.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2042989 said:


> I'm wondering if the doctors didn't screw up the radiation.
> 
> The best man in our wedding had cancer. When he went in for radiation, the doctors screwed up, hit his lungs, he got pneumonia and died fairly quick. Almost the same timeline as Flip.


That's scary......


----------



## banonea

Here are the new toys in the garage. Got to try them out last night on a buddy's car and they work great.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Lwnmwrman better hope his winter doesn't go like this. Sneak up moisture on a Monday morning


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Sitting here with the wife waiting for her to go in for surgery


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2042998 said:


> Sitting here with the wife waiting for her to go in for surgery


Good luck, hope everything goes good.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2043001 said:


> Good luck, hope everything goes good.


Thanks. ..........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2042998 said:


> Sitting here with the wife waiting for her to go in for surgery


Good luck Jim.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2042995 said:


> Lwnmwrman better hope his winter doesn't go like this. Sneak up moisture on a Monday morning


Yeah, that's exactly what I thought when I woke up too.

WTF??


----------



## SnowGuy73

Few sprinkles in Burnsville.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Still raining here. About ready to call it a day.


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2042994 said:


> Here are the new toys in the garage. Got to try them out last night on a buddy's car and they work great.....


Pardon my ignorance but can the do motorcycle tires too?


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;2043010 said:


> Pardon my ignorance but can the do motorcycle tires too?


Yes i can. I need to get a adapter for the balancer but i can change them with the tire machine


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Heavy rain line was Forest Lake.

Car fire just north of the freeway ramp at Wyoming fully engulfed.


----------



## skorum03

Had I known it was going to rain all night I would have done some bagging yesterday


----------



## NorthernProServ

Just got an email from a customer wondering why we were not there last Friday that lots of leaves are down and need to be Mulched. This is a customer who is NOT signed up for a fall cleanup either. Had to explain that if they wanted the leaves picked up you need to sign up for a fall cleanup we are not going to run over the lawn multiple times just to Mulch leaves for you for free.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

skorum03;2043022 said:


> Had I known it was going to rain all night I would have done some bagging yesterday


Did some yesterday afternoon, trac vac was even clogging


----------



## albhb3

NorthernProServ;2043024 said:


> Just got an email from a customer wondering why we were not there last Friday that lots of leaves are down and need to be Mulched. This is a customer who is NOT signed up for a fall cleanup either. Had to explain that if they wanted the leaves picked up you need to sign up for a fall cleanup we are not going to run over the lawn multiple times just to Mulch leaves for you for free.


how dare you!


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2043012 said:


> Yes i can. I need to get a adapter for the balancer but i can change them with the tire machine


Best to hand balance those anyway....

I will send you some work....If you want it.payup


----------



## jimslawnsnow

BOSS LAWN;2043029 said:


> Did some yesterday afternoon, trac vac was even clogging


Another reason I have a navigator


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2042934 said:


> I was really going to post... "NO accumulation ??? So like last Friday??".
> 
> I then figured it was MUCH too early to start in already.


Hahaha... never too early


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2042998 said:


> Sitting here with the wife waiting for her to go in for surgery


Good luck..


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2042962 said:


> Raining hard here. Starting with the "along and North of 94" thing already it seems by looking at the radar.
> 
> Also, last night there was no mention of rain.


Pretty sure they posted on Facebook last night about rain...


----------



## qualitycut

Kylie had some nice pants on too


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2042989 said:


> I'm wondering if the doctors didn't screw up the radiation.
> 
> The best man's dad in our wedding had cancer. When he went in for radiation, the doctors screwed up, hit his lungs, he got pneumonia and died fairly quick. Almost the same timeline as Flip.


Oh boy that's not good...


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2042998 said:


> Sitting here with the wife waiting for her to go in for surgery


Good luck Jim, hope everything goes well


----------



## Bill1090

I wouldn't mind an inch of snow. Just enough to stick to the trees and make the leaves drop.


----------



## CityGuy

Wow that was fun. Drive the broom at 12 mph all the way to Montrose to fix RR crossing to find out they put the wrong pannels in and have to do it again. Guess I'll drive down again tomorrow.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2043058 said:


> I wouldn't mind an inch of snow. Just enough to stick to the trees and make the leaves drop.


Get a helicopter and blow them down and into the next block


----------



## Bill1090

Yes that is a big pink bus. I'm sure you guys can guess the name of the company.


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2043061 said:


> Get a helicopter and blow them down and into the next block


Too much work.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Doughboy12;2041017 said:


> You me and deer....
> 
> Edit: Snofarmer too I believe...


I was 29yrs old. 
Working at the ski-hill.
Spent the day plowing roads clear with a sno~cat so ambulance/and the city plows could get down Grand ave to Morgan Park in Duluth.

I have some VHS footage

3 posts left/:waving:

(its kind of a betteljuice thing, if you don't use my name I stay away.:laughing


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2043067 said:


> Yes that is a big pink bus. I'm sure you guys can guess the name of the company.


I have no clue


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2043068 said:


> Too much work.


But it would be fun to fly it. Back in my late teens a guy that used to work at hospitals in the metro, moved to Phoenix. He was trying to get me to enter flying school and fly med helicopters in Arizona. Obviously I didn't. I don't remember what the starting salary was, but it was a ton for almost 20 years ago


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnoFarmer;2043071 said:


> I was 29yrs old.
> Working at the ski-hill.
> Spent the day plowing roads clear with a sno~cat so ambulance/and the city plows could get down Grand ave to Morgan Park in Duluth.
> 
> I have some VHS footage
> 
> 3 posts left/:waving:
> 
> (its kind of a betteljuice thing, if you don't use my name I stay away.:laughing


What's a VHS?  Thumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2043081 said:


> What's a VHS?  Thumbs Up


This.......


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2043080 said:


> But it would be fun to fly it. Back in my late teens a guy that used to work at hospitals in the metro, moved to Phoenix. He was trying to get me to enter flying school and fly med helicopters in Arizona. Obviously I didn't. I don't remember what the starting salary was, but it was a ton for almost 20 years ago


I've heard from air care pilots it's a 6 figure job. They won't give an exact amount and most are ex Vietnam or Gulf War chopper pilots.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2043084 said:


> I've heard from air care pilots it's a 6 figure job. They won't give an exact amount and most are ex Vietnam or Gulf War chopper pilots.


This... ex military is mostly what you find here


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2043080 said:


> But it would be fun to fly it. Back in my late teens a guy that used to work at hospitals in the metro, moved to Phoenix. He was trying to get me to enter flying school and fly med helicopters in Arizona. Obviously I didn't. I don't remember what the starting salary was, but it was a ton for almost 20 years ago


It would definitely be fun. The part I don't like is if something goes wrong there's no escape route.


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2043078 said:


> I have no clue


BEAVER bus lines is the name.


----------



## Bill1090

Holy crap Kwik Trips garlic cheese bread is good!


----------



## Doughboy12

SnoFarmer;2043071 said:


> I was 29yrs old.
> Working at the ski-hill.
> Spent the day plowing roads clear with a sno~cat so ambulance/and the city plows could get down Grand ave to Morgan Park in Duluth.
> 
> I have some VHS footage
> 
> 3 posts left/:waving:
> 
> (its kind of a betteljuice thing, if you don't use my name I stay away.:laughing


So....you got me by a nickle I guess... Thumbs Up


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;2043037 said:


> Best to hand balance those anyway....
> 
> I will send you some work....If you want it.payup


Awalys..........


----------



## unit28

Hmm......
That anomaly I wrote about,

Shifts west? 


OH boy


----------



## banonea

Dose anyone have salary employees. If so, how is it working for you. Thinking about going that route next year.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Anyone else see channel 9 headlines? Human DNA in hot dogs, most were vegetarian hotdogs


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;2043090 said:


> Holy crap Kwik Trips garlic cheese bread is good!


Always wanted to try it but was hesitant. Give it a try now that there is a review.


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2043097 said:


> Anyone else see channel 9 headlines? Human DNA in hot dogs, most were vegetarian hotdogs


I believe that. If you knick your finger when they are being made and get a little blood in there.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2043095 said:


> Hmm......
> That anomaly I wrote about,
> 
> Shifts west?
> 
> OH boy


Alright, so what's that mean?


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;2043098 said:


> Always wanted to try it but was hesitant. Give it a try now that there is a review.


I liked it. Their grilled cheese is good too.


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea;2043096 said:


> Dose anyone have salary employees. If so, how is it working for you. Thinking about going that route next year.


I have one, working alright... Not salary, but fluctuating work week... That's as close as you can get in this biz if they are doing any Operations


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2043100 said:


> Alright, so what's that mean?


Hang your plow.


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;2043102 said:


> I have one, working alright... Not salary, but fluctuating work week... That's as close as you can get in this biz if they are doing any Operations


Looking at it for all my guy's that mow.


----------



## snowman55

Did some home work. Pulled from a couple of sites and correlated together.

How did they determine el nino years?
1) Did they forecast el nino or did they determine it was based on snowfall and temps?I think they call it el nino or la nina based on what happened instead of what it was forecast to be.
2)when did they have the tech to measure el nino?

la nina favors heavier snow but what about 1967-68?

This year supposed to be strongest on record. How can they even guess when the 2 years of very strong el ninos were 45" & 75"

go out on a limb what are your season total guess'
View attachment El NiÃ±o.pdf


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

What to do...what to do.....


----------



## skorum03

Bill1090;2043101 said:


> I liked it. Their grilled cheese is good too.


They have the best selection and quality gas station good in my opinion. Not expensive at all either


----------



## Ranger620

Back in town. Hunting was awesome. Shot a ton of birds. Now back to the grind. In tks town today for a while anyway. You guys have been busy lots of posts in the past week


----------



## snowman55

banonea;2043105 said:


> Looking at it for all my guy's that mow.


Talked about this before.

Fact is you cannot pay salary to anyone who labors or does not have authority to set policy and work hours. A bunch of fancy wording is available at labor.gov .

You can pay salary, however you must still track hours and pay overtime.
So what's the point?

You could get real fancy and pay them minimum wage hourly and give a weekly bonus but you still have to track hours and pay 1.5 time for overtime.

Don't you know that Americans are too stupid to negotiate what their labor is worth? With out government mandating what and how you pay them, you will screw them over, because business owners are greedy pigs who don't care about employees.


----------



## skorum03

Unit,

You should elaborate on these clues you're dropping.....


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2043108 said:


> What to do...what to do.....


Thinking of buying a new plow? Or a truck?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;2043115 said:


> Unit,
> 
> You should elaborate on these clues you're dropping.....


He's trying to teach, so you can do it on your own eventually. He won't be around forever


----------



## Bill1090

skorum03;2043115 said:


> Unit,
> 
> You should elaborate on these clues you're dropping.....


I believe he is saying no snow because the Temps came up.


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;2043124 said:


> I believe he is saying no snow because the Temps came up.


This.........

It need to shift EAST for us to have half a chance. :salute: or


----------



## jimslawnsnow

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/grd/5269181060.html

This is kinda crazy


----------



## cbservicesllc

snowman55;2043107 said:


> Did some home work. Pulled from a couple of sites and correlated together.
> 
> How did they determine el nino years?
> 1) Did they forecast el nino or did they determine it was based on snowfall and temps?I think they call it el nino or la nina based on what happened instead of what it was forecast to be.
> 2)when did they have the tech to measure el nino?
> 
> la nina favors heavier snow but what about 1967-68?
> 
> This year supposed to be strongest on record. How can they even guess when the 2 years of very strong el ninos were 45" & 75"
> 
> go out on a limb what are your season total guess'
> View attachment 146455


I think I had my guess at 52"... I'll have to go back and look


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2043119 said:


> Thinking of buying a new plow? Or a truck?


Or both?????


----------



## cbservicesllc

snowman55;2043113 said:


> Talked about this before.
> 
> Fact is you cannot pay salary to anyone who labors or does not have authority to set policy and work hours. A bunch of fancy wording is available at labor.gov .
> 
> You can pay salary, however you must still track hours and pay overtime.
> So what's the point?
> 
> You could get real fancy and pay them minimum wage hourly and give a weekly bonus but you still have to track hours and pay 1.5 time for overtime.
> 
> Don't you know that Americans are too stupid to negotiate what their labor is worth? With out government mandating what and how you pay them, you will screw them over, because business owners are greedy pigs who don't care about employees.


Fluctuating work week is what I do... year round salary... Only have to pay half time for OT


----------



## qualitycut

There were way more leaves of trees down in its southern mn than there are here


----------



## Camden

snowman55;2043113 said:


> Talked about this before.
> 
> Fact is you cannot pay salary to anyone who labors or does not have authority to set policy and work hours. A bunch of fancy wording is available at labor.gov .
> 
> You can pay salary, however you must still track hours and pay overtime.
> So what's the point?
> 
> You could get real fancy and pay them minimum wage hourly and give a weekly bonus but you still have to track hours and pay 1.5 time for overtime.
> 
> Don't you know that Americans are too stupid to negotiate what their labor is worth? With out government mandating what and how you pay them, you will screw them over, because business owners are greedy pigs who don't care about employees.


From what I've always been told, this is pretty accurate. My general manager is salaried but everyone else is hourly.


----------



## ryde307

Just saw I had $75 in Cabelas money on my account. Not bad for only having the card for a month. Might have to stop when I go by on Wed. 
Does anyone have a food saver / vacuum thing? Any recommendations?


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;2043128 said:


> https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/grd/5269181060.html
> 
> This is kinda crazy


Crazy because....?

That tractor will out plow 3 trucks. Look at how much a new truck is and the longevity you get out of it compared to a tractor. Not only that but in 10 years that tractor will still be worth half of what it is now.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

ryde307;2043137 said:


> Just saw I had $75 in Cabelas money on my account. Not bad for only having the card for a month. Might have to stop when I go by on Wed.
> Does anyone have a food saver / vacuum thing? Any recommendations?


We do. I can't remember the name. It was fairly expensive. Works great


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2043132 said:


> Or both?????


Even better!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;2043138 said:


> Crazy because....?
> 
> That tractor will out plow 3 trucks. Look at how much a new truck is and the longevity you get out of it compared to a tractor. Not only that but in 10 years that tractor will still be worth half of what it is now.


Not that kinda crazy


----------



## Bill1090

ryde307;2043137 said:


> Just saw I had $75 in Cabelas money on my account. Not bad for only having the card for a month. Might have to stop when I go by on Wed.
> Does anyone have a food saver / vacuum thing? Any recommendations?


I don't have one, but I want one. People I've talked to say they work great.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2043132 said:


> Or both?????


Ugh, I'm burned out of buying stuff. Arn't you with all that swapping of trucks and plows?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2043140 said:


> Even better!


By Wednesday, might need another truck, another tractor, trailer, plows for both and 4 more guys.

One property I'm looking at is more labor than my school district.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2043147 said:


> By Wednesday, might need another truck, another tractor, trailer, plows for both and 4 more guys.
> 
> One property I'm looking at is more labor than my school district.


Sounds like a snow quote I have due Friday...


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2043148 said:


> Sounds like a snow quote I have due Friday...


I can't believe people aren't all signed up already. I got a call for a strip mall in Plymouth to bid this week. Crazy.


----------



## Doughboy12

ryde307;2043137 said:


> Just saw I had $75 in Cabelas money on my account. Not bad for only having the card for a month. Might have to stop when I go by on Wed.
> Does anyone have a food saver / vacuum thing? Any recommendations?


Food Saver... just get the basic one. Bells and whistles don't add to what you need.


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;2043143 said:


> I don't have one, but I want one. People I've talked to say they work great.


I use mine more for cereal to potato chip bags....sits on the counter next to the toaster. :waving:


----------



## Doughboy12

Oh boy......Walleye limit on Mille Lacs shrinks


----------



## skorum03

Ranger620;2043159 said:


> I can't believe people aren't all signed up already. I got a call for a strip mall in Plymouth to bid this week. Crazy.


I think since its been so nice weather wise all fall that everyone is behind. I haven't received hardly any calls for snow related work yet. Even returning customers have been slow getting back to me on renewals and such


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2043165 said:


> Oh boy......Walleye limit on Mille Lacs shrinks


Soon there won't be any fishing. My grandpa used to catch a crap load in just a few hours and barely tried. This was in the 70's & 80's though


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2043159 said:


> I can't believe people aren't all signed up already. I got a call for a strip mall in Plymouth to bid this week. Crazy.


And that surprises you why? We all know everyone who's till the last minute


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2043173 said:


> And that surprises you why? We all know everyone who's till the last minute


Any little bit of snow later in the week should speed things up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm going against the big boys. Reliakor and Village Green.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2043176 said:


> I'm going against the big boys. Reliakor and Village Green.


Your service area is getting pretty big isn't it?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2043159 said:


> I can't believe people aren't all signed up already. I got a call for a strip mall in Plymouth to bid this week. Crazy.


I know, it's nuts... and that's just a request for quote... not even final...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2043176 said:


> I'm going against the big boys. Reliakor and Village Green.


Oh boy! Thumbs Up


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;2043159 said:


> I can't believe people aren't all signed up already. I got a call for a strip mall in Plymouth to bid this week. Crazy.


It's been too warm for people to think about snow.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2043176 said:


> I'm going against the big boys. Reliakor and Village Green.


Here we go again


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2043176 said:


> I'm going against the big boys. Reliakor and Village Green.


2 opposite ends of the spectrum in terms of price in my experience.


----------



## Ranger620

ryde307;2043184 said:


> 2 opposite ends of the spectrum in terms of price in my experience.


Speaking of pricing I have to bid on a property and they want per time but it's that 1-4, 4-6, 6-8, 8-12 and 12 plus or something like that. How does one price that? I've always just priced it at one charge per time. Any tips on how to structure that?


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;2043198 said:


> Speaking of pricing I have to bid on a property and they want per time but it's that 1-4, 4-6, 6-8, 8-12 and 12 plus or something like that. How does one price that? I've always just priced it at one charge per time. Any tips on how to structure that?


These guys had a "good" discussion on the topic...:waving:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;2043198 said:


> Speaking of pricing I have to bid on a property and they want per time but it's that 1-4, 4-6, 6-8, 8-12 and 12 plus or something like that. How does one price that? I've always just priced it at one charge per time. Any tips on how to structure that?


Depends on the place. When I've bid on those types of place I ad 25% per incurment. Never won them and don't choose to bid again the following year. That's my choice though. The step bidding places seem to never have the same people 2 years in a row.


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2043203 said:


> Depends on the place. When I've bid on those types of place I ad 25% per incurment. Never won them and don't choose to bid again the following year. That's my choice though. The step bidding places seem to never have the same people 2 years in a row.


This is what I do as well. Except one it goes over x amount of inches I do a base price and add in an hourly rate. Usually anything above 8". Does it say who measures the snow? To me that is a big factor. I always make sure it goes by either me or the NWS.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2043204 said:


> This is what I do as well. Except one it goes over x amount of inches I do a base price and add in an hourly rate. Usually anything above 8". Does it say who measures the snow? To me that is a big factor. I always make sure it goes by either me or the NWS.


I had a small dispute over measuring last year. Dummies were measuring in the drive lanes that were salted. I told them that I am the contractor and the expert they hired to take care of thier parking area and road.
Myself and they knew it snowed more as the walks had 6" on them


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;2043177 said:


> Your service area is getting pretty big isn't it?


Eh.... There are 5 properties within 10 miles of each other. About $10k/month in work, for the snow. I'm already doing two of them, the furthest one was the one I was looking for someone to sub last month and didn't get it, mostly because of having a sub, I couldn't do 12 month flat fee.

Friday got the call to bid a fairly labor intensive property in the middle of those 3, and with that one comes another property a block away.

Enough for a crew of 3-4-5 to go do those and not have to drive to St. Anthony to get those two. Which now if I'm not going to **** Rapids either, allows me to set up that crew, and then focus more on my stuff in my area.

Biggest issue is finding someone that can haul and dump.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2043208 said:


> Eh.... There are 5 properties within 10 miles of each other. About $10k/month in work, for the snow. I'm already doing two of them, the furthest one was the one I was looking for someone to sub last month and didn't get it, mostly because of having a sub, I couldn't do 12 month flat fee.
> 
> Friday got the call to bid a fairly labor intensive property in the middle of those 3, and with that one comes another property a block away.
> 
> Enough for a crew of 3-4-5 to go do those and not have to drive to St. Anthony to get those two. Which now if I'm not going to **** Rapids either, allows me to set up that crew, and then focus more on my stuff in my area.
> 
> Biggest issue is finding someone that can haul and dump.


What happened to the PW job?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2043211 said:


> What happened to the PW job?


Still chewing on that..... After running this for 26 years, it's hard to see myself doing something else.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2043208 said:


> Eh.... There are 5 properties within 10 miles of each other. About $10k/month in work, for the snow. I'm already doing two of them, the furthest one was the one I was looking for someone to sub last month and didn't get it, mostly because of having a sub, I couldn't do 12 month flat fee.
> 
> Friday got the call to bid a fairly labor intensive property in the middle of those 3, and with that one comes another property a block away.
> 
> Enough for a crew of 3-4-5 to go do those and not have to drive to St. Anthony to get those two. Which now if I'm not going to **** Rapids either, allows me to set up that crew, and then focus more on my stuff in my area.
> 
> Biggest issue is finding someone that can haul and dump.


Ryde loves to haul and dump!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2043216 said:


> Ryde loves to haul and dump!


Already trying to get some pricing from him.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2043214 said:


> Still chewing on that..... After running this for 26 years, it's hard to see myself doing something else.


Only problem I have is if I say ef it at noon so be it. I just know I'll be that more behind depending on what season it is.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2043227 said:


> Only problem I have is if I say ef it at noon so be it. I just know I'll be that more behind depending on what season it is.


And that's just it. My parents are getting older, they won't be around forever. If I have a sick kid, I tell the guys to go get the work done. If Thursday night I decide the guys can get the work done, and I can take off, I do.

The winter I just sit around. Get a PW job, I have to go work every day.

I always say for 7 months I get 15 days off. Then for 5 months I work 20 days. Essentially a time job, just all in the summer.

Get a real job, then I get to take a vacation after everyone else chooses, hope the wife can get off the same time.

Now I just tell the wife to get time off and I'll schedule accordingly.

Sure, I could get 25-30 years in still, have a decent pension / retirement, but what happens if I hate it??


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2043231 said:


> And that's just it. My parents are getting older, they won't be around forever. If I have a sick kid, I tell the guys to go get the work done. If Thursday night I decide the guys can get the work done, and I can take off, I do.
> 
> The winter I just sit around. Get a PW job, I have to go work every day.
> 
> I always say for 7 months I get 15 days off. Then for 5 months I work 20 days. Essentially a time job, just all in the summer.
> 
> Get a real job, then I get to take a vacation after everyone else chooses, hope the wife can get off the same time.
> 
> Now I just tell the wife to get time off and I'll schedule accordingly.
> 
> Sure, I could get 25-30 years in still, have a decent pension / retirement, but what happens if I hate it??


My fear would be the city going broke and having to lay people off or whatever. Then what do you do?


----------



## Bill1090

OMG WE HAVE A TRAVEL IMPACT MAP! Stand by for screenshot.


----------



## Bill1090

I think the doc fell off his rocker.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2043231 said:


> And that's just it. My parents are getting older, they won't be around forever. If I have a sick kid, I tell the guys to go get the work done. If Thursday night I decide the guys can get the work done, and I can take off, I do.
> 
> The winter I just sit around. Get a PW job, I have to go work every day.
> 
> I always say for 7 months I get 15 days off. Then for 5 months I work 20 days. Essentially a time job, just all in the summer.
> 
> Get a real job, then I get to take a vacation after everyone else chooses, hope the wife can get off the same time.
> 
> Now I just tell the wife to get time off and I'll schedule accordingly.
> 
> Sure, I could get 25-30 years in still, have a decent pension / retirement, but what happens if I hate it??


Hence the reason I cannot ever punch a clock again. Yes there is a lot of stress being your own boss,but when i want a day iff, i can take a day off......


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;2043248 said:


> Hence the reason I cannot ever punch a clock again. Yes there is a lot of stress being your own boss,but when i want a day iff, i can take a day off......


This. The thought of consistent money and hours is nice, but when it comes down to it, you just can't beat the freedom of having your own business.


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like Wednesday could be a washout.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2043259 said:


> Looks like Wednesday could be a washout.


I think you're right.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;2043240 said:


> I think the doc fell off his rocker.


Good to see him posting again.....

Huh?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2043261 said:


>


Turn down your ratios Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2043263 said:


> Turn down your ratios Thumbs Up


----------



## TKLAWN

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/grd/5271990672.html

Nice time to buy out of season if you need it.


----------



## albhb3

Bill1090;2043240 said:


> I think the doc fell off his rocker.


Sighs i told you guys last year and ya flamed me


----------



## Bill1090

KT has winter blend fuel out....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2043296 said:


> KT has winter blend fuel out....


Oslin????????


----------



## unit28

His travel impact doesn't include Thursday's
morning comute?

Our onset starts around midnight'ish Thursday morning


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2043298 said:


> Oslin????????


Who?????...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2043304 said:


> Who?????...


I knew the reference would be lost on you youngins.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2043305 said:


> I knew the reference would be lost on you youngins.


Do Ya think?


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2043300 said:


> His travel impact doesn't include Thursday's
> morning comute?
> 
> Our onset starts around midnight'ish Thursday morning


It says Wed/Thur...?


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2043310 said:


> It says Wed/Thur...?


............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2043296 said:


> KT has winter blend fuel out....


OSLIN

I spelled it out (or actually colored it) for y'all.

And it's not supposed to be K Toslin either.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2043313 said:


> OSLIN
> 
> I spelled it out (or actually colored it) for y'all.
> 
> And it's not supposed to be K Toslin either.


Really????? Did you see my post??????????????


----------



## Camden

Guy posted his fish house for sale yesterday. Sent him an email and he can't meet until Friday. Why list it when you can't meet up?


----------



## SSS Inc.

SSS Inc.;2043307 said:


> Do Ya think?


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2043313 said:


> OSLIN
> 
> I spelled it out (or actually colored it) for y'all.
> 
> And it's not supposed to be K Toslin either.


Kate Gosslin? Well she don't look bad for having a million kids.


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;2043322 said:


>


Wow that video looks like it's out of the 40s. I knew you guys were old timers but jeez.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

sss inc.;2043322 said:


>


Yeah, but you're old.

And you're no good at linking youtubes.

Edit: nevermind...your original works, but not the link in my quote.


----------



## albhb3

Bill1090;2043328 said:


> Wow that video looks like it's out of the 40s. I knew you guys were old timers but jeez.


What an. Ogre 
Thank god thats not in hd nightmares for weeks


----------



## Bill1090

albhb3;2043330 said:


> What an. Ogre
> Thank god thats not in hd nightmares for weeks


Lawndude used to jam to her while he was skating around the roller rink with his afro.


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2043310 said:


> It says Wed/Thur...?


Yah...his map impacts are for wayyyyy up north


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2043317 said:


> Guy posted his fish house for sale yesterday. Sent him an email and he can't meet until Friday. Why list it when you can't meet up?


He is the deffiniton of weekend warrior


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2043333 said:


> Lawndude used to jam to her while he was skating around the roller rink with his afro.


I still listen to Bob106


----------



## unit28

Camden;2043317 said:


> Guy posted his fish house for sale yesterday. Sent him an email and he can't meet until Friday. Why list it when you can't meet up?


Because people like us work long hours during the week


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2043335 said:


> Yah...his map impacts are for wayyyyy up north


Alright, so what's the good word? Preach!


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2043317 said:


> Guy posted his fish house for sale yesterday. Sent him an email and he can't meet until Friday. Why list it when you can't meet up?


So it's out there and people see it. Not hurting him any. People are either going to wait or not.


----------



## unit28

Temps forecasted are cold
The 500mb vortex is as well highly gradient and strong
It depends on rh and dews to precipitate

Not going to do much more than create slick roads here,
I'm sure we'll see hazard hwo posted for commute purposes
Makes travel impact map impractical. ..attm

Wednesday Night

Colder...cloudy.



A chance of rain and snow in the evening...then a chance of snow after midnight. Lows in the lower 30s. West winds 15 to 20 mph. Chance of precipitation 30 percent.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2043348 said:


> so it's out there and people see it. Not hurting him any. People are either going to wait or not.


∆√√√√√√√√√√√


----------



## Camden

unit28;2043339 said:


> Because people like us work long hours during the week


Most people work during the week. Nothing special about that.



qualitycut;2043348 said:


> So it's out there and people see it. Not hurting him any. People are either going to wait or not.


Never had this happen before. Usually if you list something you want it sold as soon as possible. I can't imagine telling someone they'll have to wait 5 days to see something I had JUST listed. Stupid.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2043351 said:


> Temps forecasted are cold
> The 500mb vortex is as well highly gradient and strong
> It depends on rh and dews to precipitate
> 
> Not going to do much more than create slick roads here,
> I'm sure we'll see hazard hwo posted for commute purposes
> Makes travel impact map impractical. ..attm
> 
> Wednesday Night
> 
> Colder...cloudy.
> 
> A chance of rain and snow in the evening...then a chance of snow after midnight. Lows in the lower 30s. West winds 15 to 20 mph. Chance of precipitation 30 percent.


So #Slickery huh?


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2043363 said:


> Most people work during the week. Nothing special about that.
> 
> Never had this happen before. Usually if you list something you want it sold as soon as possible. I can't imagine telling someone they'll have to wait 5 days to see something I had JUST listed. Stupid.


Yea but if he's only available on the weekend is he going to ppost it Saturday or post it Monday and get exposure all week? Someone's going to buy it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2043366 said:


> Yea but if he's only available on the weekend is he going to ppost it Saturday or post it Monday and get exposure all week? Someone's going to buy it.


Right. Or he doesn't sell that much on CL and thought it would take a day or two to have someone find his ad.

It's the sellers that don't respond or leave an ad up for an item that's already sold that are the stupid ones.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2043368 said:


> Right. Or he doesn't sell that much on CL and thought it would take a day or two to have someone find his ad.
> 
> It's the sellers that don't respond or leave an ad up for an item that's already sold that are the stupid ones.


Exactly, i get his frustration though. You find something you want and want to be first to see it ect.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2043373 said:


> Exactly, i get his frustration though. You find something you want and want to be first to see it ect.


I agree. You don't wanna push, but you're also afraid it's sold out from under you. Or the seller sees he gets 155 phone calls in 3 days and decides to pull the ad and relist it for $3,000 more.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2043374 said:


> I agree. You don't wanna push, but you're also afraid it's sold out from under you. Or the seller sees he gets 155 phone calls in 3 days and decides to pull the ad and relist it for $3,000 more.


This........................would be a good idea for a seller...:waving: :laughing:


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2043374 said:


> I agree. You don't wanna push, but you're also afraid it's sold out from under you.  Or the seller sees he gets 155 phone calls in 3 days and decides to pull the ad and relist it for $3,000 more.


Ride Auto out of Burnsville tried this with me. They listed a F350 for $9995 and I emailed them to say I'd like to come and look at it and wondering what the story was with it. The very next day it was listed for $13995. I still have the email that shows their original price.

It all worked out. I bought this one for much less.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://www.someecards.com/news/so-that-happened/baby-carrot-assault-charge/

Wtf is this world coming to?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;2043396 said:


> Ride Auto out of Burnsville tried this with me. They listed a F350 for $9995 and I emailed them to say I'd like to come and look at it and wondering what the story was with it. The very next day it was listed for $13995. I still have the email that shows their original price.
> 
> It all worked out. I bought this one for much less.


Black gasser?


----------



## Camden

7.3 diesel. My wife hates duallys but I love them and I have wanted one again for a long time.

Edit: I just realized you might have been asking about the truck Ride Auto had for sale. Yes, black dually with a V10. Gorgeous truck but I didn't like their games.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;2043405 said:


> 7.3 diesel. My wife hates duallys but I love them and I have wanted one again for a long time.
> 
> Edit: I just realized you might have been asking about the truck Ride Auto had for sale. Yes, black dually with a V10. Gorgeous truck but I didn't like their games.


I think I inquired about the same truck


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2043401 said:


> http://www.someecards.com/news/so-that-happened/baby-carrot-assault-charge/
> 
> wtf is this world coming to?


smh............


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2043401 said:


> http://www.someecards.com/news/so-that-happened/baby-carrot-assault-charge/
> 
> Wtf is this world coming to?


All I can say is wow


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Some of these dealers on Craigslist are a joke. I don't know how some stay in business. I had one I was on my to. Told them I want the truck, I'm on my way with cash. It was a dodge plow truck. Older but good shape. I get within 20 minutes of there and the guy calls. " my boss said it's too close to winter, I need another 2k" I was like wtf? I drove well over an hour and now you need 2k more. Moron called me 2 weeks later for less than what I was originally going to pay. I saw it several months later for 3500 less than what they originally wanted. Fricking idiots


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2043411 said:


> Some of these dealers on Craigslist are a joke. I don't know how some stay in business. I had one I was on my to. Told them I want the truck, I'm on my way with cash. It was a dodge plow truck. Older but good shape. I get within 20 minutes of there and the guy calls. " my boss said it's too close to winter, I need another 2k" I was like wtf? I drove well over an hour and now you need 2k more. Moron called me 2 weeks later for less than what I was originally going to pay. I saw it several months later for 3500 less than what they originally wanted. Fricking idiots


They live off suckers and people with horrible credit. Anyone can get approved at the little dealers at 15%+ interest.


----------



## CityGuy

48° and cloudy


----------



## banonea

Just a few pic in the quarry picking the stons for the wall we are doing today....


----------



## SnowGuy73

49° light breeze, clouds.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sven shows it still raining at 08:00 Thursday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;2043440 said:


> Sven shows it still raining at 08:00 Thursday.


I think Brickman showed about the same.


----------



## banonea

My cat decided to go climbing this morning.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Huge moon looks cool.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;2043459 said:


> Huge moon looks cool.


I noticed that as well, it does!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;2043423 said:


> Just a few pic in the quarry picking the stons for the wall we are doing today....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [URL=http://s36.photobucket.com/user/bakkus666/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-10/20151026_131605_zpscwvd20jd.jpg.html]


Commercial Vehicle Inspectors would have a fit up here if they saw you.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2043467 said:


> Commercial Vehicle Inspectors would have a fit up here if they saw you.


Why's that? Because there are 1k+ pound rocks no strapped and only thing holding them in its wood


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2043484 said:


> Why's that? Because there are 1k+ pound rocks no strapped and only thing holding them in its wood


No tailgate, no DOT #, no company name........


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2043492 said:


> No tailgate, no DOT #, no company name........


Didnt notice the second 2

I know that there are DOT down there my buddies that hall cattle get pulled over often.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2043493 said:


> Didnt notice the second 2
> 
> I know that there are DOT down there my buddies that hall cattle get pulled over often.


2012 I was written up for having logs in my previous dump truck, wedged in, with straps across the top, but no tailgate. CVI said they could fall out the back.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2043497 said:


> 2012 I was written up for having logs in my previous dump truck, wedged in, with straps across the top, but no tailgate. CVI said they could fall out the back.


Well they could and it could also snow in July. Or you could even go a year without marking a truck up


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2043492 said:


> No tailgate, no DOT #, no company name........


Can't say I noticed those... I was looking at what Quality mentioned... He's lucky he's not in CVI land


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;2043499 said:


> Well they could and it could also snow in July. Or you could even go a year without marking a truck up


Everything these days is based around worst scenario and politics


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2043500 said:


> Can't say I noticed those... I was looking at what Quality mentioned... He's lucky he's not in CVI land


And I agree. The rock would get your pulled over so fast up here....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looking darker to the south.


----------



## cbservicesllc

:crying: Yes... that's 11:1 Ratio... At least none of the temps go below 35 on the meteogram...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2043526 said:


> :crying: Yes... that's 11:1 Ratio... At least none of the temps go below 35 on the meteogram...


So you're saying we might not be working Thursday either?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's more exciting when you put it at a 30:1 ratio.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2043526 said:


> :crying: Yes... that's 11:1 Ratio... At least none of the temps go below 35 on the meteogram...


Looks like fun!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2043528 said:


> So you're saying we might not be working Thursday either?


Boy am I going to be mad if that's the case...

Hey... some temps on the meteo show 70 next Tuesday! prsport


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2043529 said:


> It's more exciting when you put it at a 30:1 ratio.


With no compaction.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2043522 said:


> Looking darker to the south.


Hmm. Each direction looks the same down here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2043533 said:


> With no compaction.


Oh geez........this again????


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2043534 said:


> Hmm. Each direction looks the same down here


Well, you are south of me....

Sun is poking through the clouds to the east here.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

On a small lot. About 100' long and 75' wide. I bid $100 for salting on off hours. Meaning if they call after we are done and parked it's $100. If it's during the time we are out its $35. Does that seem fair


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;2043526 said:


> :crying: Yes... that's 11:1 Ratio... At least none of the temps go below 35 on the meteogram...


Bring it!..


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2043539 said:


> Well, you are south of me....
> 
> Sun is poking through the clouds to the east here.


No sun at all here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

No sun at university and 280 in St Paul.


----------



## snowman55

jimslawnsnow;2043540 said:


> On a small lot. About 100' long and 75' wide. I bid $100 for salting on off hours. Meaning if they call after we are done and parked it's $100. If it's during the time we are out its $35. Does that seem fair


I wont do anything for $35 not worth even tracking and billing. Salt rots trucks. I'd go $100 and additional $85 for call in.


----------



## banonea

I am going to guess they wont like this either......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

snowman55;2043557 said:


> I wont do anything for $35 not worth even tracking and billing. Salt rots trucks. I'd go $100 and additional $85 for call in.


I don't do alot of salt work and I am horrible at pricing it


----------



## qualitycut

Winds making leaves fun today.


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2043558 said:


> I am going to guess they wont like this either......


I hope you are strapping them down.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2043567 said:


> I hope you are strapping them down.


Ain't nobody got time for that!


----------



## Bill1090

So there I was unloading the mower and the trailer comes off the ball. Apparently it didn't seat onto the ball when I coupled it. I'm just glad it didn't happen going down the road.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2043567 said:


> I hope you are strapping them down.


Guarantee he ain't. They're each. They don't go anywhere.


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;2043559 said:


> I don't do alot of salt work and I am horrible at pricing it


Salt prices vary widely by region. I cannot get nearly the price for deicing that the metro guys can get. It's a balancing act of getting a good price but not giving your work away.

If you're not proficient at bidding, a great way to bid is to a "cost x 3" approach. Meaning, if you know your fixed costs simply multiply them by 3 for your bid number. If you want to bid aggressively go with cost x 2.5 or whatever you're comfortable with.

If it's a job that doesn't require materials (like going back to do a cleanup), just pluck in your hourly rate and do the math accordingly. $75/hr for a truck equates to $1.25/minute.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2043581 said:


> Guarantee he ain't. They're each. They don't go anywhere.


Until you slam on the brakes. That's dangerous. That's like not chaining down a skis cause it ways 7k


----------



## qualitycut

Geez Subway got expensive. 10 bucks for a meal.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2043588 said:


> Geez Subway got expensive. 10 bucks for a meal.


And it's only 11"


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;2043440 said:


> Sven shows it still raining at 08:00 Thursday.


There?......yes


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2043589 said:


> And it's only 11"


Hat thats right!


----------



## unit28

Ih.....


Owatonna. .......


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2043567 said:


> I hope you are strapping them down.


Each stone is over a ton....never moved


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;2043592 said:


> Ih.....
> 
> Owatonna. .......


English please


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2043602 said:


> English please


He saw an old 1066 in Owatonna. Or at least that what I got out of it.


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;2043540 said:


> On a small lot. About 100' long and 75' wide. I bid $100 for salting on off hours. Meaning if they call after we are done and parked it's $100. If it's during the time we are out its $35. Does that seem fair


To cheep!...


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2043602 said:


> English please


Low Humidity in Owatonna?


----------



## qualitycut

Lots of lawn jockeys doing leafs today


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2043588 said:


> Geez Subway got expensive. 10 bucks for a meal.


[email protected] Taco Bell.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2043623 said:


> [email protected] Taco Bell.


Taco bell is good though


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2043615 said:


> Lots of lawn jockeys doing leafs today


I've seen about 60/40. Not quite 1/2 the guys we've seen are still just mowing, or at most mulching.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2043626 said:


> I've seen about 60/40. Not quite 1/2 the guys we've seen are still just mowing, or at most mulching.


I'm out scouting we have been hitting the places that are all or 90% down


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2043626 said:


> I've seen about 60/40. Not quite 1/2 the guys we've seen are still just mowing, or at most mulching.


About the same... we're starting next week


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2043638 said:


> About the same... we're starting next week


Weer are with most. A lot of summer only contacts are done Friday so trying to get them done.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sun was out for a bit.


----------



## Bill1090

Getting windy...


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2043640 said:


> Weer are with most. A lot of summer only contacts are done Friday so trying to get them done.


Yeah any of my lawn only stuff is done Saturday... but I've already communicated the plan to start first week of November on cleanups


----------



## SnowGuy73

Son of a......


Jury duty.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2043647 said:


> Son of a......
> 
> Jury duty.


Have fun with that. Should be easy to get out of


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2043649 said:


> Have fun with that. Should be easy to get out of


Haha.

I forgot to call so they called me!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Why do I always think 2nd half of property taxes are due Nov 15??


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2043656 said:


> Why do I always think 2nd half of property taxes are due Nov 15??


That's why i get mine taken out with my mortgage so i dont have to think lol


----------



## djagusch

So poly cutting edges, where are guys getting them in the cities?


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2043625 said:


> Taco bell is good though


That it was....surprisingly the scenery was too...xysport


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2043657 said:


> That's why i get mine taken out with my mortgage so i dont have to think lol


This.........seems we agree on everything today...:laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2043657 said:


> That's why i get mine taken out with my mortgage so i dont have to think lol


Just wrote a check for $6,000.

Shoulda had them escrowed.


----------



## Greenery

djagusch;2043660 said:


> So poly cutting edges, where are guys getting them in the cities?


http://www.plasticsintl.com/uhmw-sheet.html?page=1&language=1&url=uhmw-sheet.html


----------



## SnowGuy73

Anyone?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://www.plasticsintl.com/uhmw-sheet.html?page=1&language=1&url=uhmw-sheet.html


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hourly keeps moving the rain to a later start time.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2043676 said:


> Hourly keeps moving the rain to a later start time.


Mine is the same as this morning


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2043676 said:


> Hourly keeps moving the rain to a later start time.


My NWS forecast is doing the same.


----------



## ryde307

djagusch;2043660 said:


> So poly cutting edges, where are guys getting them in the cities?


We buy a large sheet and then cut our own. We also make the wing pieces for the plows.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nice blob of rain forming.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Getting dark to the south. No rain too close by


----------



## djagusch

ryde307;2043680 said:


> We buy a large sheet and then cut our own. We also make the wing pieces for the plows.


How thick do you buy


----------



## Doughboy12

djagusch;2043689 said:


> How thick do you buy


Fall line

"General Recommendations When Using Polyurethane Cutting Edges:

We recommend using 1-1/2" thick cutting edges for most applications.
We strongly recommend using 1-1/2" vs. 1" cutting edges for plows 72" or larger.
If skid shoes are not being utilized, a 1-1/2" cutting edge should be used.
When mounting a new cutting edge, the overhang below the moldboard should not exceed the thickness of the cutting edge.
When mounting a new cutting edge, the old steel cutting edge or piece of flat stock steel should be mounted on top of the new urethane cutting edge, acting as a large washer.
Plowing speeds in excess of 30 mph are not advised.
To wear in an angle of attack and reduce chatter on initial use, raise casters and back drag plow on wet pavement approximately 50 yards."

:waving::salute:


----------



## Greenery

ryde307;2043680 said:


> We buy a large sheet and then cut our own. We also make the wing pieces for the plows.


This is what I'll do next time. I had them cut them for me on the first round so I could try different thicknesses. I also used it for the wings on a expandable plow.

Another thing I did was to cut them a few inches long so they act as a curb guard.


----------



## ryde307

djagusch;2043689 said:


> How thick do you buy


The pieces we have is 1 1/4" thick. I think we did that because our main use was for the wing pieces. It came from a place in Eden Prairie. it is 4' x 10' Price was around $1000.


----------



## SnowGuy73

And jury duty complete!


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;2043705 said:


> And jury duty complete!


For today???


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2043705 said:


> And jury duty complete!


That was fast


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Misting. .........


----------



## ryde307

SnowGuy73;2043705 said:


> And jury duty complete!


Did you walk in wearing a whitelivesmatter Tee shirt?


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2043712 said:


> Did you walk in wearing a whitelivesmatter Tee shirt?


:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;2043712 said:


> Did you walk in wearing a whitelivesmatter Tee shirt?


How'd you know?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hmmmmm..... "Expected"


----------



## SnowGuy73

Doughboy12;2043707 said:


> For today???


For this term. Once you are called in, your service is complete.


----------



## Bill1090

Raining...


----------



## Bill1090

Not a bad view at Rockys. The chick at the counter had on a very tight witch costume.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just picked up the '15 from having the mount and wiring installed. Dropped off the '13 dump. At this time tomorrow, after all the truck / Plow swapping, and before staking, I'm 100% ready. Unlike last year.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2043721 said:


> Hmmmmm..... "Expected"


Hope you went and bought your salt.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2043728 said:


> Just picked up the '15 from having the mount and wiring installed. Dropped off the '13 dump. At this time tomorrow, after all the truck / Plow swapping, and before staking, I'm 100% ready. Unlike last year.


Not buying another plow/truck?


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2043728 said:


> Just picked up the '15 from having the mount and wiring installed. Dropped off the '13 dump. At this time tomorrow, after all the truck / Plow swapping, and before staking, I'm 100% ready. Unlike last year.


When does staking usually start?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2043733 said:


> When does staking usually start?


We'll do it when we do our fall cleanups.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2043732 said:


> Not buying another plow/truck?


Not sure I want the stress of plowing downtown again......

Guy I have that I would have lead the crew down there has needed 4 days off in the last 2 weeks for different reasons. Nervous he's gonna bail.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I felt I rain drop.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2043738 said:


> We'll do it when we do our fall cleanups.


Thsts what I always did too.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2043741 said:


> Not sure I want the stress of plowing downtown again......
> 
> Guy I have that I would have lead the crew down there has needed 4 days off in the last 2 weeks for different reasons. Nervous he's gonna bail.


You should just hire me for the winter. We'd get cafe done!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2043755 said:


> You should just hire me for the winter. We'd get cafe done!


Well???? Be a heck of a commute for you, but you'd just drive to one place.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light rain...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Pizza ranch for dinner.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2043757 said:


> Well???? Be a heck of a commute for you, but you'd just drive to one place.


I was more thinking I would move up there then.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2043766 said:


> I was more thinking I would move up there then.


I can set you up onsite with a cheap apartment and tons of 20 somethings walking around.


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;2043760 said:


> Pizza ranch for dinner.


Sounds like heart burn.....


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2043760 said:


> Pizza ranch for dinner.


That any good? Heard mixed reviews


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2043768 said:


> I can set you up onsite with a cheap apartment and tons of 20 somethings walking around.


I'm in! !!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

So between rain and wind tomorrow we going to get then leaves down?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2043772 said:


> I'm in! !!!!!


You of everyone should be doing these projects I work on.
Or maybe it's better you don't. You'd never get anything done.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2043772 said:


> I'm in! !!!!!


I was about to say "QUALITY"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2043771 said:


> That any good? Heard mixed reviews


P. Ranch is hit and miss.
Not bad, decent, but the wrong mix can leave you in pain.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2043773 said:


> So between rain and wind tomorrow we going to get then leaves down?


No, but the 1.5" of snow will bring them down.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2043774 said:


> You of everyone should be doing these projects I work on.
> Or maybe it's better you don't. You'd never get anything done.


Well maybe not what I'm supposed to


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2043760 said:


> Pizza ranch for dinner.


Love me some Pizza Ranch!


----------



## banonea

Finished about 2:00 today and already pissed off 10 people that cannot drive in the grass. Residents are being warned they will be evicted if caught driving across the grass.


Instalation shot......


Before shot......


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2043768 said:


> I can set you up onsite with a cheap apartment and tons of 20 somethings walking around.


Uhhhh, can I do that???


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2043768 said:


> I can set you up onsite with a cheap apartment and tons of 20 somethings walking around.


Well I don't need that. If your bored send some deets on the work part and I'll think about it.


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;2043781 said:


> Finished about 2:00 today and already pissed off 10 people that cannot drive in the grass. Residents are being warned they will be evicted if caught driving across the grass.
> 
> 
> Instalation shot......
> 
> 
> Before shot......


Why did you block off the little driveway?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;2043790 said:


> Why did you block off the little driveway?


I don't think it was supposed to be a driveway...


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;2043790 said:


> Why did you block off the little driveway?


It wasn't supposed to be a driveway it is a grass section between properties that people would drive on to go out the driveway of the other property beacuse they didn't want to drive all the way around


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ummmm.... Meteo is up to 4" now at 11:1.


----------



## mnlefty

SnowGuy73;2043760 said:


> Pizza ranch for dinner.


Be sure to kill half a sheet of cactus bread for me... I love that stuff even after I way over eat on everything else.


----------



## CityGuy

Just getting home. Just one of them days.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2043771 said:


> That any good? Heard mixed reviews


Excellent!....


----------



## SnowGuy73

mnlefty;2043797 said:


> Be sure to kill half a sheet of cactus bread for me... I love that stuff even after I way over eat on everything else.


Good choice!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2043800 said:


> Excellent!....


Lwmr still owes me for 2 lunches where he "forgot" his wallet maybe he can bring me next time he sells something top Jim


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Say what now????


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2043810 said:


> Say what now????


What........


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2043542 said:


> Bring it!..


This.........


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2043558 said:


> I am going to guess they wont like this either......


Drive it like you stole it.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2043810 said:


> Say what now????


Lol just thought about it when you said i should be helping you in those jobs.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2043647 said:


> Son of a......
> 
> Jury duty.


That sucks.......


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2043816 said:


> Drive it like you stole it.


Everyday..........


----------



## qualitycut

Raining.......


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2043760 said:


> Pizza ranch for dinner.


Yummmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2043820 said:


> Raining.......


Raining here as well


----------



## unit28




----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2043781 said:


> Finished about 2:00 today and already pissed off 10 people that cannot drive in the grass. Residents are being warned they will be evicted if caught driving across the grass.
> 
> 
> Instalation shot......
> 
> 
> Before shot......


Nice. 
Bet you were called a few names like me today.


----------



## CityGuy

Light rain here.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2043795 said:


> Ummmm.... Meteo is up to 4" now at 11:1.


While the average temp on the meteo is 40 and the lowest is 35... D'ohkay...


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2043832 said:


> Nice.
> Bet you were called a few names like me today.


And then some........


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2043828 said:


>


How about an explanation Mr. Wizard?


----------



## qualitycut

Bid a place high and got it. Damn i should have bid it higher.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2043835 said:


> While the average temp on the meteo is 40 and the lowest is 35... D'ohkay...


You know that snow talk turns him on


----------



## SnowGuy73

Raining good now...


----------



## banonea

Already called it for tomorrow fairly sure it ia going to be far too wet.


----------



## TKLAWN

cbservicesllc;2043780 said:


> Love me some Pizza Ranch!


X2

Ummmmm desert pizza!


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2043839 said:


> How about an explanation Mr. Wizard?


Map was made earlier today

There's more clearing skies in nw MN than SE, MN at 5am thursday

Hold on a sec........


----------



## banonea

Sovereign from our trip to the mine........


----------



## GMCHD plower

Don't shoot for lurking again fellas, question for Camden, do you have any more pictures of all those towers you plow? Those always seemed interesting to me, I remember you had a fella on here named Airhead or something that used to post.


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;2043794 said:


> It wasn't supposed to be a driveway it is a grass section between properties that people would drive on to go out the driveway of the other property beacuse they didn't want to drive all the way around


Holy crap. They turned it into a regular road!


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;2043851 said:


> Sovereign from our trip to the mine........


Where did you go?


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;2043856 said:


> Holy crap. They turned it into a regular road!


They trashed it. Thankfully we dont mow that side. The rock is on the property line


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;2043857 said:


> Where did you go?


Into the quarry picking stone for the wall. Had to go get the ones on the trailer pic i posted today we were short about 8 stone


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2043771 said:


> That any good? Heard mixed reviews


Pizza is worse than Old World for sure. But there are other options like chicken. The desert pizza is better.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2043841 said:


> You know that snow talk turns him on


Yeah, that and I'm trying to talk myself off the ledge... Eh, what do I care... most contracts start November 1... Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

GMCHD plower;2043854 said:


> Don't shoot for lurking again fellas, question for Camden, do you have any more pictures of all those towers you plow? Those always seemed interesting to me, I remember you had a fella on here named Airhead or something that used to post.


We love visitors here! Whatever keeps us at the lead of the post count!


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2043847 said:


> Map was made earlier today
> 
> There's more clearing skies in nw MN than SE, MN at 5am thursday
> 
> Hold on a sec........


So Thursday is shot as well... great...


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;2043865 said:


> Yeah, that and I'm trying to talk myself off the ledge... Eh, what do I care... most contracts start November 1... Thumbs Up


I dont think it will stick yet.........i could be wrong


----------



## unit28

Hmmmmmm......
Trending?


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;2043867 said:


> So Thursday is shot as well... great...


Looks like a wash out for tomorrow here. I got a funeral i got to go to tomorrow anyway so not that big of a deal. We are going to hit clean up hard next week


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/displayMod.php?var=gfs_sfc_ptyp&loop=loopall&hours=


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2043867 said:


> So Thursday is shot as well... great...


Then i will have an excuse to wait till next week for leafs.


----------



## Drakeslayer

2-0 wild....


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2043851 said:


> Sovereign from our trip to the mine........


Help the homeowner out with what the cafe it is plz...???


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2043874 said:


> 2-0 wild....


Looks like 2-1 to me. :waving:


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;2043862 said:


> Into the quarry picking stone for the wall. Had to go get the ones on the trailer pic i posted today we were short about 8 stone


No no no. I was wondering where there was a quarry.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2043875 said:


> Help the homeowner out with what the cafe it is plz...???


I don't wanna know what it is.....

Bano is posting it, and I can somewhat read Sturgis on part of it.

I can only imagine it's dipped in gravy.


----------



## Doughboy12

Edmonton shooting 33% ....attm


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2043862 said:


> Into the quarry picking stone for the wall. Had to go get the ones on the trailer pic i posted today we were short about 8 stone


Near Red Wing?


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2043882 said:


> Near Red Wing?


Looked like SE of Rochester...maybe NE


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;2043881 said:


> Edmonton shooting 33% ....attm


Wild are at 40%


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2043871 said:


> http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/displayMod.php?var=gfs_sfc_ptyp&loop=loopall&hours=


Wow.....
That shows a lot of snow wrapping central to south

The surface analysis map i posted
shows the dark blob more closer than yesterday

Oh boy


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;2043879 said:


> No no no. I was wondering where there was a quarry.


There is about 10 of them around rochester


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;2043875 said:


> Help the homeowner out with what the cafe it is plz...???


It is prima cord with a blasting cap.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2043880 said:


> I don't wanna know what it is.....
> 
> Bano is posting it, and I can somewhat read Sturgis on part of it.
> 
> I can only imagine it's dipped in gravy.


Lol........


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2043882 said:


> Near Red Wing?


Rochester..............


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2043890 said:


> It is prima cord with a blasting cap.


Thanks boss! 
http://m.yp.com/rochester-mn/mip/milestone-materials-463944134
From here?


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;2043888 said:


> There is about 10 of them around rochester


Ahhhhh.....


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;2043894 said:


> Thanks boss!
> http://m.yp.com/rochester-mn/mip/milestone-materials-463944134
> From here?


Nope, braten


----------



## Doughboy12

How does a PROFESSIONAL team get tag with that SOOOOOOO often?????!!!!!!!!!


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;2043896 said:


> Ahhhhh.....


I use to do tire repair on earth mover equipment when i was in my early 20' and got to know all the pits in the area, i get stone stupid cheap, as well as crushed rock and river stone. There are a lot of sand pits here as well they pump the sand out with water and sort out the stone from it. The "Wionna River Stone" you install in your landscaping beds mostly come from this are, not Wionna


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2043900 said:


> Nope, braten


So my guess was WAY off...:laughing:


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;2043904 said:


> So my guess was WAY off...:laughing:


Millstone has bought most of the pits in the area. This pit is owned my Bratten Construction. Millstone would never allow us to do what we did, MSHAW would have a fit.


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;2043887 said:


> Wow.....
> That shows a lot of snow wrapping central to south
> 
> The surface analysis map i posted
> shows the dark blob more closer than yesterday
> 
> Oh boy


Too bad it won't accumulate.


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;2043911 said:


> Too bad it won't accumulate.


http://wxcaster.com/gis-snow-overlays2-10to1.php3?STATIONID=MPX

That blue dot in Brainard keeps on sliding this way


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2043911 said:


> Too bad it won't accumulate.


This........


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;2043926 said:


> http://wxcaster.com/gis-snow-overlays2-10to1.php3?STATIONID=MPX
> 
> That blue dot in Brainard keeps on sliding this way


I stand by my previous statement.


----------



## Ranger620

unit28;2043926 said:


> http://wxcaster.com/gis-snow-overlays2-10to1.php3?STATIONID=MPX
> 
> That blue dot in Brainard keeps on sliding this way


That blue dot is milacs lake


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;2043934 said:


> I stand by my previous statement.


5 second rule.......


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2043934 said:


> I stand by my previous statement.


Agree , only way is a "slushy" accumulation on the grass that would last an hr


----------



## unit28

Hmmmm....


Just a second ago there wasn't rain forecasted for thursday


----------



## unit28

NWS says accumulation
Albeit less than an inch attm


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2043943 said:


> Agree , only way is a "slushy" accumulation on the grass that would last an hr


That's what I agree with


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ranger620;2043941 said:


> That blue dot is milacs lake


Hahahahahaha


----------



## Doughboy12

When did Rihanna get a badonkadonk???


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;2043903 said:


> I use to do tire repair on earth mover equipment when i was in my early 20' and got to know all the pits in the area, i get stone stupid cheap, as well as crushed rock and river stone. There are a lot of sand pits here as well they pump the sand out with water and sort out the stone from it. The "Wionna River Stone" you install in your landscaping beds mostly come from this are, not Wionna


Interesting....


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;2043969 said:


> Interesting....


Its amazing the little things that we think are one thing that are another......


----------



## qualitycut

Lwmr is or hooking up plows


----------



## CityGuy

goal.......................


----------



## CityGuy

goal.........................

again


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2043981 said:


> Lwmr is or hooking up plows


Tomorrow.

Playing CoD right now.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2043990 said:


> Tomorrow.
> 
> Playing CoD right now.


Your joking? .... ?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2043992 said:


> Your joking? .... ?


Yes.

I turned off CoD.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Wow what a save for the wild


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2043996 said:


> Yes.
> 
> I turned off CoD.


Now your farming lol


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2043875 said:


> Help the homeowner out with what the cafe it is plz...???


Blasting Cap


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2043992 said:


> Your joking? .... ?


He wants to go play in the snow with his new dump truck.


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;2043974 said:


> Its amazing the little things that we think are one thing that are another......


No kidding. Hey does Milestone have one of their "landscape centers" over there?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2043911 said:


> Too bad it won't accumulate.


Pretty much... too warm yet...


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2043926 said:


> http://wxcaster.com/gis-snow-overlays2-10to1.php3?STATIONID=MPX
> 
> That blue dot in Brainard keeps on sliding this way


2 inches of slushy mess huh... That'll be nice... :realmad:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Good baseball game on.....


----------



## CityGuy

Nice win for the Wild.


48° light rain


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2044002 said:


> He wants to go smash up his new dump truck.


Fixed it. .....


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2043953 said:


> That's what I agree with


Good to hear you agree... If anything it'll get the handful of contracts left to come in...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2044000 said:


> Now your farming lol


Well, I AM trying to do some plowing. 

Spose it would help to put PlowSite down.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2044006 said:


> 2 inches of slushy mess huh... That'll be nice... :realmad:


Knock the leaves down and get some people see send in snow contacts.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2044009 said:


> Fixed it. .....


Haha Richard


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2044012 said:


> Knock the leaves down and get some people see send in snow contacts.


I have to get a bid out to one that called me Monday yet. Maybe he will just sign and return it so I should go high?? Stupid per inch thing I'm struggling with.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2044009 said:


> Fixed it. .....


That's a much truer way to put it.


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;2044004 said:


> No kidding. Hey does Milestone have one of their "landscape centers" over there?


Not here, i think the closest is Wionna


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2044015 said:


> I have to get a bid out to one that called me Monday yet. Maybe he will just sign and return it so I should go high?? Stupid per inch thing I'm struggling with.


How big is the lot? I have a few that are 1-2,2-4, 4-6 ,6-8 with prices for each


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2044018 said:


> How big is the lot? I have a few that are 1-2,2-4, 4-6 ,6-8 with prices for each


Not very big. I've been there before to one of the stores but I have to go look at it and get online to get square footage. I bet maybe and acre or two


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;2044017 said:


> Not here, i think the closest is Wionna


Oh. I see we have one. I've never used them so I was hoping you had some insight.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2044022 said:


> Not very big. I've been there before to one of the stores but I have to go look at it and get online to get square footage. I bet maybe and acre or two


Do you have any accounts where you charge more for over 4 or 6 or whatever?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like the Royals just blew it.

I wanna see the Royals win, but Cuddy plays for the Mets, it'd be nice to see him win a ring here.


----------



## Green Grass

I just got a email for a HOA bid.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;2044028 said:


> I just got a email for a HOA bid.


And.........what did it say?


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2044027 said:


> Looks like the Royals just blew it.
> 
> I wanna see the Royals win, but Cuddy plays for the Mets, it'd be nice to see him win a ring here.


I would like to see him get a ring too


----------



## cbservicesllc

So I have a large account that asks if I would give a discount if invoices are paid within 72 hours... How much do I offer?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2044027 said:


> Looks like the Royals just blew it.
> 
> I wanna see the Royals win, but Cuddy plays for the Mets, it'd be nice to see him win a ring here.


That would be great to see... I still miss him here...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2044032 said:


> So I have a large account that asks if I would give a discount if invoices are paid within 72 hours... How much do I offer?


What's is it worth to you? Is or worth anything? I would do 5% or less if it's a big chunk of change


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2044032 said:


> So I have a large account that asks if I would give a discount if invoices are paid within 72 hours... How much do I offer?


Jeez that's kinda cool they want to pay that fast


----------



## Bill1090

cbservicesllc;2044032 said:


> So I have a large account that asks if I would give a discount if invoices are paid within 72 hours... How much do I offer?


Not much. Maybe 5%? They shouldn't need to be rewarded for paying their bill.


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2044032 said:


> So I have a large account that asks if I would give a discount if invoices are paid within 72 hours... How much do I offer?


I always did 2% net 10. I would go 3% tops if you don't need the money sort of speak then you tell them you'd just wait for the extra in 30 days. 
I had an account in rogers that was 10k monthly they were 2% net 10. Always took their 2% and were never within 10. Closer to 10 weeks than ten days


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2044032 said:


> So I have a large account that asks if I would give a discount if invoices are paid within 72 hours... How much do I offer?


1%..............Or 0%

Edit: Change that to no option but 0%.


----------



## qualitycut

So is it going to rain all day tomorrow?


----------



## Bill1090

So here is my smart idea of the day..... why don't they make glider kits for pickups?


----------



## Drakeslayer

Bill1090;2044040 said:


> So here is my smart idea of the day..... why don't they make glider kits for pickups?


What's a glider kit?


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;2044023 said:


> Oh. I see we have one. I've never used them so I was hoping you had some insight.


When I buy, I go right to the quarry, better price than the store. get it right from there supplier, cut out the middle man.Thumbs Up


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;2044032 said:


> So I have a large account that asks if I would give a discount if invoices are paid within 72 hours... How much do I offer?


none, its called paying your bills........


----------



## Bill1090

Drakeslayer;2044041 said:


> What's a glider kit?


http://www.htctrucks.com/freightliner-trucks/glider-kits-by-freightliner/


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;2044041 said:


> What's a glider kit?


Truck without a drivetrain basically


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2044039 said:


> So is it going to rain all day tomorrow?


Well I'm still up watching a tied Baseball game so I'm going with all day showers.


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2044043 said:


> When I buy, I go right to the quarry, better price than the store. get it right from there supplier, cut out the middle man.Thumbs Up


If your getting enough material, I'm not going to the pit to save 30 bucks on rock and screw around. To many big trucks getting loaded they take forever to help the little guys


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2044047 said:


> Well I'm still up watching a tied Baseball game so I'm going with all day showers.


I was waiting to see what you were doing


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2044050 said:


> I was waiting to see what you were doing


We gave everyone the day off. Nothing so important that we want to work in rain/falling temps/wind. I can finish lining up my auction items. payup


----------



## banonea

good price for those looking

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/pts/5288069840.html


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2044048 said:


> If your getting enough material, I'm not going to the pit to save 30 bucks on rock and screw around. To many big trucks getting loaded they take forever to help the little guys


maybe up there, not here. I save $30.00 a yard minimum off the nursery prices and they load right away.

for a comparison, the stones I just used for this wall, what would you pay for them up there?


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2044048 said:


> If your getting enough material, I'm not going to the pit to save 30 bucks on rock and screw around. To many big trucks getting loaded they take forever to help the little guys


Kramers loads me right away


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;2044032 said:


> So I have a large account that asks if I would give a discount if invoices are paid within 72 hours... How much do I offer?


Looks like everyone said what I was going to say....0%
Then when they pout and drag their feet add 10% for tardy payments. :waving:
Giving a discount is straight PROFIT you are giving away.

Your free thoughts from the resident homeowner....who is also in sales.


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;2044040 said:


> So here is my smart idea of the day..... why don't they make glider kits for pickups?


I would love to do that with mine.....


----------



## Ranger620

Good time for cuddy to be a hero


----------



## Ranger620

Ranger620;2044059 said:


> Good time for cuddy to be a hero


Not this time


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2044034 said:


> What's is it worth to you? Is or worth anything? I would do 5% or less if it's a big chunk of change


I was thinking 3-5%... If it gets these per plow rates paid, it'll be great to get it within 3 days and will pay all the month's bills in one plow... If they choose to pay Net 30, so be it...


----------



## Doughboy12

I just thought of something for you to offer CB. 
Well an idea more than anything.
Offer an upgrad in service (that doesn't cost you) if they pay like that. 
First on the route for example...or something tangible like that they can feel good about. 
"You pay first you get service first." Might be a bad example but just brainstorming here.


----------



## Drakeslayer

banonea;2044054 said:


> maybe up there, not here. I save $30.00 a yard minimum off the nursery prices and they load right away.
> 
> for a comparison, the stones I just used for this wall, what would you pay for them up there?


A yard of what? What wall?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://www.htctrucks.com/freightliner-trucks/glider-kits-by-freightliner/


----------



## banonea

Drakeslayer;2044070 said:


> A yard of what? What wall?


example

Wionna river stone 1.5" is around 80.00 a yard in the nursery's around here, I get it for 50.00 a yard at the pit.


----------



## Deershack

Jeremy: sent you a PM


----------



## albhb3

jimslawnsnow;2044072 said:


> http://www.htctrucks.com/freightliner-trucks/glider-kits-by-freightliner/


Thats going to turn into a loss there going to atart. Cracking down on the gliders in the near future. Dont get me wrong its the only way to go but when you cant use it what good is it. Imho


----------



## gmcdan

Bill1090;2044036 said:


> Not much. Maybe 5%? They shouldn't need to be rewarded for paying their bill.


But if you charge for materials and your paying interest on those materials say over 30 days and those interest charges are figured in your costs why should everyone you service be charged share of the total interest if 1 guy pays you soon enough where there is no interest but everyone else pays later than 30 days and interest kicks in .


----------



## unit28

No snow n metro now

Hmmmmm........
Attm


----------



## CityGuy

46° with rain


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;2044073 said:


> example
> 
> Wionna river stone 1.5" is around 80.00 a yard in the nursery's around here, I get it for 50.00 a yard at the pit.


Holy crap! I'm only paying $53 for it at the nurserys.


----------



## SnowGuy73

47° light rain, breezy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;2044063 said:


> I was thinking 3-5%... If it gets these per plow rates paid, it'll be great to get it within 3 days and will pay all the month's bills in one plow... If they choose to pay Net 30, so be it...


Too high.

I offered 5% on accounts that pre paid the entire season up front.


----------



## CityGuy

Steady light rain.


----------



## djagusch

cbservicesllc;2044032 said:


> So I have a large account that asks if I would give a discount if invoices are paid within 72 hours... How much do I offer?


Then they turn around and give a cc number for you to charge so it's a double hit in the profit department.

I would kindly explain that you give net 20 or 30 terms. While that are the terms, you on average get payments in the 10 to 15 day range (thats what it is for me). After that they will see the 3 day payment doesn't give much leverage. If they are decent they will put that net 15 in the computer so they fall in line with most customers. If their dinks you will see the check in 31 days.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like a break in the rain coming. 

Hopefully I can something done today.


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;2044030 said:


> And.........what did it say?


They are looking for bids for this winter.


----------



## CityGuy

If I'm reading the radar right there is a mix to the NW.


----------



## Green Grass

CVI heading out towards hutch on hwy 7


----------



## SnowGuy73

Brickman showed rain to snow about 2100 tonight.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Mid 60s early next week. 

Yuck!


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;2044136 said:


> Mid 60s early next week.
> 
> Yuck!


Be a nice week for your last week of lawn care.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;2044139 said:


> Be s nice week for your last week a lawncare.


This is my last week.


----------



## SnowGuy73

11 guy shows snow about 1800 today.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;2044148 said:


> This is my last week.


Gotcha, just figured we weren't getting much done this week.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snow probably just leaves whatever is left after this week. What does he care??? Not like he cares if the customer calls, or if he ends up needing to do more work next spring.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;2044150 said:


> Gotcha, just figured we weren't getting much done this week.


I've been about as productive as I can be.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2044152 said:


> Snow probably just leaves whatever is left after this week. What does he care??? Not like he cares if the customer calls, or if he ends up needing to do more work next spring.


Pretty much.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;2044162 said:


> I've been about as productive as I can be.


Some days in the winter I consider getting up to Hoppers for lunch to be productive. Haha!


----------



## CityGuy

Well that was fun. Drove all the way to Buffalo to turn around and drive to Waverly.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;2044167 said:


> Some days in the winter I consider getting up to Hoppers for lunch to be productive. Haha!


Haha.

I'll admit, I will miss that.


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;2044100 said:


> Holy crap! I'm only paying $53 for it at the nurserys.


They gouge around here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Jerry Kill is retiring effective immediately.

Hope no one here is a Gophers fan.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2044175 said:


> Jerry Kill is retiring effective immediately.
> 
> Hope no one here is a Gophers fan.


What kind of scandal is he involved in?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://m.startribune.com/jerry-kill-retires-as-u-football-coach-due-to-health/337923342/?section=/


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;2044176 said:


> What kind of scandal is he involved in?


Because of his epilepsy.

Gophers will never be any more than average no matter who their coach is.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Since Norwood Teague was ousted, there's no permanent athletic director in place to hire a new coach.

Pretty sure he just realized how far in over his head he realized he was going up against Big 10 teams.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2044175 said:


> Jerry Kill is retiring effective immediately.
> 
> Hope no one here is a Gophers fan.


Clay's interim head coach then?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2044181 said:


> Clay's interim head coach then?


That's what's being said.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/uppermissvly_loop.php

Can't wait for when it's 20 degrees cooler and we're wondering when the pinwheeling will stop.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;2044179 said:


> Because of his epilepsy.
> 
> Gophers will never be any more than average no matter who their coach is.


Well he did say that he should be fired a few games back...


----------



## NorthernProServ

So who's trying to do leaves today?

I ask as I'm still laying in bed.


----------



## albhb3

TKLAWN;2044179 said:


> Because of his epilepsy.
> 
> Gophers will never be any more than average no matter who their coach is.


But but but the u said they would only being competitive if the gots their new digs... Poor kill he knew it was over after last bowl season


----------



## albhb3

NorthernProServ;2044202 said:


> So who's trying to do leaves today?
> 
> I ask as I'm still laying in bed.


Not me im in green bay it reeks of football immortality around here


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;2044202 said:


> So who's trying to do leaves today?
> 
> I ask as I'm still laying in bed.


See what happens when this rain moves out, I may give her a try.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;2044202 said:


> So who's trying to do leaves today?
> 
> I ask as I'm still laying in bed.


We aren't working today at all.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Sad...

At Exit 5A: Excelsior Boulevard (Saint Louis Park). The road is closed. A traffic incident is reported. For the next hour. 

Comment: jumper


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

GFS has come on board


----------



## NorthernProServ

NorthernProServ;2044216 said:


> Sad...
> 
> At Exit 5A: Excelsior Boulevard (Saint Louis Park). The road is closed. A traffic incident is reported. For the next hour.
> 
> Comment: jumper


Looks like NB is closed too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;2044216 said:


> Sad...
> 
> At Exit 5A: Excelsior Boulevard (Saint Louis Park). The road is closed. A traffic incident is reported. For the next hour.
> 
> Comment: jumper


Still up there, hasn't jumped yet.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;2044222 said:


> Still up there, hasn't jumped yet.


Oh cafe, trying to see on traffic cameras but they are blacked out.


----------



## Bill1090

I wish all of this rain was snow. We are at about 1.25" so far. Still raining....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have to remember how to work all these computer models again.....


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;2044222 said:


> Still up there, hasn't jumped yet.


Well tell them to hurry up and get on with it already


----------



## banonea

NorthernProServ;2044202 said:


> So who's trying to do leaves today?
> 
> I ask as I'm still laying in bed.


To wet to do anything here


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;2044230 said:


> To wet to do anything here


Probably be that way for a few days with these temps.


----------



## banonea

coming up to pick these up today. talked him to $1000.00 for all. not a bad price in my opinion. anyone use cub cadet before?

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/for/5283501200.html


----------



## qualitycut

So supposedly the kid stabbed last night and killed is the guy that works for me.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2044230 said:


> To wet to do anything here


Pretty much, unless you use only blowers, but then it sucks trying suck them up with the truck loader


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2044236 said:


> coming up to pick these up today. talked him to $1000.00 for all. not a bad price in my opinion. anyone use cub cadet before?
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/for/5283501200.html


I think 600 would have been plenty


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2044245 said:


> So supposedly the kid stabbed last night and killed is the guy that works for me.


Uuhhhhhhh..... What now??


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2044245 said:


> So supposedly the kid stabbed last night and killed is the guy that works for me.


So your employee? That sucks. Wth was he into?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2044252 said:


> So your employee? That sucks. Wth was he into?


From what i heard his roommate brought some people home after the bar and he tried getting someone to leave he didn't want there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2044245 said:


> So supposedly the kid stabbed last night and killed is the guy that works for me.


http://m.startribune.com/overnight-stabbing-in-south-st-paul-leaves-one-dead-one-arrested/337918722/?section=%2F


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2044247 said:


> Pretty much, unless you use only blowers, but then it sucks trying suck them up with the truck loader


that's why we will wait.........


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;2044226 said:


> I wish all of this rain was snow. We are at about 1.25" so far. Still raining....


This..........


----------



## Bill1090

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10153352096073477&id=51577668476

Read the comments. What is the world coming to?


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2044245 said:


> So supposedly the kid stabbed last night and killed is the guy that works for me.


That's crazy!


----------



## Bill1090

48° drizzle, clouds, gloomy, wet.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Willow trees are dropping


----------



## djagusch

I have contact info for 2 restaurants looking for a plowing contractor. Ones right off 35w and burnsville Pkwy and the other is American blvd and Nicollet I believe. They are sit restaurants and not too busy. Would have the lawn work in the summer also. Pm for contact info.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2044245 said:


> So supposedly the kid stabbed last night and killed is the guy that works for me.


One of the new guys? Or the guy that had been working all along?


----------



## banonea

Snow by park rapids according to MNDOT camera


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## Bill1090

banonea;2044297 said:


> Snow by park rapids according to MNDOT camera


Send it down here!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;2044266 said:


> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10153352096073477&id=51577668476
> 
> Read the comments. What is the world coming to?


Please tell me these people don't think the deer went to the hospital for help.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2044294 said:


> One of the new guys? Or the guy that had been working all along?


New guy, hardest worker i have ever had


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TruGreen is out working.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2044304 said:


> New guy, hardest worker i have ever had


I totally had your original guy pegged as the victim.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2044305 said:


> TruGreen is out working.


Assuming granular....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Raining again.


----------



## Camden

Bought a new Ice Castle last night from a guy who bought it and never used it. It's a 2009 but it's never been on the ice. The guy listed it at like 6:00 and I saw the ad at 6:20. By the time I called him he had gotten 4 calls and I told him that I'd show up right away with cash. He said okay and away I went. I didn't get home til after midnight. $5700. (That's my brother looking at the title to make sure there was no funny business.)


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2044311 said:


> Raining again.


Been raining decent here all morning.

Watching the radar, looks like the pinwheel just keeps rotating over the far north metro....

Lake effect.....


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;2044302 said:


> Please tell me these people don't think the deer went to the hospital for help.


Oh their definitely that dumb. Ever hear the the radio skit where a lady called in about the deer crossing signs? If you haven't look that one up. They just don't get much dumber


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2044316 said:


> Been raining decent here all morning.
> 
> Watching the radar, looks like the pinwheel just keeps rotating over the far north metro....
> 
> Lake effect.....


Son of a........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;2044313 said:


> Bought a new Ice Castle last night from a guy who bought it and never used it. It's a 2009 but it's never been on the ice. The guy listed it at like 6:00 and I saw the ad at 6:20. By the time I called him he had gotten 4 calls and I told him that I'd show up right away with cash. He said okay and away I went. I didn't get home til after midnight. $5700. (That's my brother looking at the title to make sure there was no funny business.)


Sweet! Good deal.

Congrats. How's the inside set up?


----------



## Doughboy12

gmcdan;2044082 said:


> But if you charge for materials and your paying interest on those materials say over 30 days and those interest charges are figured in your costs why should everyone you service be charged share of the total interest if 1 guy pays you soon enough where there is no interest but everyone else pays later than 30 days and interest kicks in .


Materials??? Interest??? For a little salt? I thought we were talking about plowing???


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;2044317 said:


> Oh their definitely that dumb. Ever hear the the radio skit where a lady called in about the deer crossing signs? If you haven't look that one up. They just don't get much dumber


You know that was a spoof right???


----------



## NorthernProServ

banonea;2044236 said:


> coming up to pick these up today. talked him to $1000.00 for all. not a bad price in my opinion. anyone use cub cadet before?
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/for/5283501200.html


Your Going to be 10 mins from me


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;2044302 said:


> Please tell me these people don't think the deer went to the hospital for help.


They are.......


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2044313 said:


> Bought a new Ice Castle last night from a guy who bought it and never used it. It's a 2009 but it's never been on the ice. The guy listed it at like 6:00 and I saw the ad at 6:20. By the time I called him he had gotten 4 calls and I told him that I'd show up right away with cash. He said okay and away I went. I didn't get home til after midnight. $5700. (That's my brother looking at the title to make sure there was no funny business.)


Nice deal! That's 3 of us with new houses this year now. Mini city


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;2044323 said:


> Your Going to be 10 mins from me


He's gonna be real close to about 15 of us


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2044304 said:


> New guy, hardest worker i have ever had


That's a sad deal.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Someone's out on a mower close by. Not sure how that's working out


----------



## Bill1090

If the wind would hurry up maybe something could get done today.


----------



## Camden

SnowGuy73;2044319 said:


> Sweet! Good deal.
> 
> Congrats. How's the inside set up?


It's pretty basic so I'm already on the prowl for some accessories. It has bunks and a table but I want a place to cook and hang a tv. There's one whole wall that's just begging for upgrades so I've got the space to make it the way I want.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;2044381 said:


> If the wind would hurry up maybe something could get done today.


It's really windy here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2044371 said:


> Someone's out on a mower close by. Not sure how that's working out


If a guy was desperate, you could probably work.

You'd really have to be desperate.

I'm waiting for a couple of waves to pass here so I can pull the irrigation meters.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2044386 said:


> It's pretty basic so I'm already on the prowl for some accessories. It has bunks and a table but I want a place to cook and hang a tv. There's one whole wall that's just begging for upgrades so I've got the space to make it the way I want.


It didn't have a cook top and Counterspace in the v front?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drizzle now...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;2044386 said:


> It's pretty basic so I'm already on the prowl for some accessories. It has bunks and a table but I want a place to cook and hang a tv. There's one whole wall that's just begging for upgrades so I've got the space to make it the way I want.


No range and shelf for tv up front?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2044393 said:


> It didn't have a cook top and Counterspace in the v front?


Haha. This.....


----------



## qualitycut

Leaves are falling


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;2044350 said:


> He's gonna be real close to about 15 of us


Good day for lunch


----------



## banonea

At the back cracker right now. Woke up and instant pain. Been over 20 years since i needed this. Bouncing in the skid didn't help my back i guess. ....


----------



## banonea

NorthernProServ;2044410 said:


> Good day for lunch


Wont be up there till around 5


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;2044410 said:


> Good day for lunch


No kidding


----------



## TKLAWN

NorthernProServ;2044410 said:


> Good day for lunch


X2 saloon it is!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2044400 said:


> Haha. This.....


I thought most of them did on that style house.

He'll always be adding stuff to it I bet,
I did find stuff to do to my house right away.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2044424 said:


> I thought most of them did on that style house.
> 
> He'll always be adding stuff to it I bet,
> I did find stuff to do to my house right away.


Unless it was a custom order.... Who knows.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden, that's not the angle iron frame is it?


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2044431 said:


> Camden, that's not the angle iron frame is it?


they has angle iron frames??


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;2044393 said:


> It didn't have a cook top and Counterspace in the v front?





SnowGuy73;2044399 said:


> No range and shelf for tv up front?





SnowGuy73;2044431 said:


> Camden, that's not the angle iron frame is it?


Nope, no cooktop in the V.

It looks like it's angle iron to me, what else do they make them out of?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2044436 said:


> Nope, no cooktop in the V.
> 
> It looks like it's angle iron to me, what else do they make them out of?


Mines square tube frame.

The v would be a good spot to put a stove/oven


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2044433 said:


> they has angle iron frames??


They did.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;2044436 said:


> Nope, no cooktop in the V.
> 
> It looks like it's angle iron to me, what else do they make them out of?


Tube frame.

Angle was nothing but problems. If you hit a pothole the frame flexes and the door will pop open, paneling/t&g will pull out.....


----------



## Camden

SnowGuy73;2044443 said:


> Tube frame.
> 
> Angle was nothing but problems. If you hit a pothole the frame flexes and the door will pop open, paneling/t&g will pull out.....


Grrrrreat......

I thought about researching things like that but I didn't feel like I had any time. Oh well, I'll try to make the best of it. I'm still really really happy with what I've got. It's all completely brand new so I think if I tried to replace it with one at a dealer it would be $4-5k more.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2044439 said:


> Mines square tube frame.
> 
> The v would be a good spot to put a stove/oven


Ya. Jump on ice castles website for ideas. Sport angler has bathroom and stove in the v, or like the toyhauler set up with no bathroom.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;2044445 said:


> Grrrrreat......
> 
> I thought about researching things like that but I didn't feel like I had any time. Oh well, I'll try to make the best of it. I'm still really really happy with what I've got. It's all completely brand new so I think if I tried to replace it with one at a dealer it would be $4-5k more.


There you go.

Or sit on it for a month so and sell it for about a $1k or so profit!


----------



## SnowGuy73

The chick on 100 and excelsior didn't jump, fire got her down. 

Road reopen.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://m.startribune.com/overnight-...es-one-dead-one-arrested/337918722/?section=/


----------



## Camden

SnowGuy73;2044446 said:


> Ya. Jump on ice castles website for ideas. Sport angler has bathroom and stove in the v, or like the toyhauler set up with no bathroom.


Yep, I've already been looking. As far as I can tell, the model I've got is the Lake of the Woods without the potty in front and the cooktop. Everything else is the same.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;2044453 said:


> Yep, I've already been looking. As far as I can tell, the model I've got is the Lake of the Woods without the potty in front and the cooktop. Everything else is the same.


Paneling or t&g?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Rain has stopped.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2044214 said:


> We aren't working today at all.


Just blowouts here...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2044449 said:


> The chick on 100 and excelsior didn't jump, fire got her down.
> 
> Road reopen.


I'm not sure that bridge is High enough to take you out, unless you just did a complete header.

It's at least one of the lower ones around.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sprinkles again.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2044476 said:


> I'm not sure that bridge is High enough to take you out, unless you just did a complete header.
> 
> It's at least one of the lower ones around.


I thought the same thing when I heard about it too.


----------



## CityGuy

Few flakes mixing in with the mist.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2044245 said:


> So supposedly the kid stabbed last night and killed is the guy that works for me.


Uhhhh what???


----------



## Bill1090

WTH Menards upped the price of snow stakes to $2 each now.


----------



## Bill1090

cbservicesllc;2044483 said:


> Uhhhh what???


Stop sleeping in till noon and you would have already known this.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2044476 said:


> I'm not sure that bridge is High enough to take you out, unless you just did a complete header.
> 
> It's at least one of the lower ones around.


People who want to do self harm are not in the right state of mind in the first place


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2044304 said:


> New guy, hardest worker i have ever had


Geez, that is rough...


----------



## skorum03

Car thermometer says 39....

Had some sleet a little bit ago


----------



## NorthernProServ

skorum03;2044496 said:


> Car thermometer says 39....
> 
> Had some sleet a little bit ago


Phone is at 35 here


----------



## NorthernProServ

banonea;2044416 said:


> Wont be up there till around 5


Damn, I'll be on my second lunch my then


----------



## Bill1090

51° and drizzle again


----------



## NorthernProServ

We got snow flakes


----------



## Polarismalibu

I have snow!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

GFs is even higher now on the meteogram.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;2044486 said:


> WTH Menards upped the price of snow stakes to $2 each now.


They always have been. They just go on sale for 99 cents


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2044520 said:


> GFs is even higher now on the meteogram.


Bring it on!!! I'm in the mood to plow now


----------



## Polarismalibu

❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2044520 said:


> GFs is even higher now on the meteogram.


LOL ... I thought you were trying to say the your girl friend was smoking again...:waving::laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;2044496 said:


> Car thermometer says 39....
> 
> Had some sleet a little bit ago


37° in downtown chaska.


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;2044527 said:


> Bring it on!!! I'm in the mood to plow now


Better head home for a nooner......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hmmm. Accu shows 40'into December and then high 30's now after


----------



## Bill1090

46° winds picking up. I'm getting my lettering put on tonight. Should be interesting in the wind.


----------



## Bill1090

Looks like the Iowans are getting excited for the snow.


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;2044524 said:


> They always have been. They just go on sale for 99 cents


I've never not seen them on sale here. Weird.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;2044487 said:


> Stop sleeping in till noon and you would have already known this.


Haha... just been busy... and you guys are posting too fast!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

AccuWeather is taking it one step further than Novak..... I don't have to pay.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2044520 said:


> GFs is even higher now on the meteogram.


Still would take a lot of snow to make us have to do anything.

I think...


----------



## SnowGuy73

I think I seen a few snow flakes mixing with the rain.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2044556 said:


> I think I seen a few snow flakes mixing with the rain.


Its is here.


----------



## cbservicesllc

skorum03;2044555 said:


> Still would take a lot of snow to make us have to do anything.
> 
> I think...


Yeah, it would take a lot... Ground is waaaaaaarm....


----------



## skorum03

cbservicesllc;2044568 said:


> Yeah, it would take a lot... Ground is waaaaaaarm....


And very soft.. I couldn't believe some yards I was in yesterday


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2044527 said:


> Bring it on!!! I'm in the mood to plow now


This......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The doctor has finally chimed in with a weather post as it's happening.


----------



## CityGuy

36° misting


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2044590 said:


> The doctor has finally chimed in with a weather post as it's happening.


Surprised he didn't put an impact map with it...


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2044590 said:


> The doctor has finally chimed in with a weather post as it's happening.


Sounds about right...


----------



## banonea

NorthernProServ;2044502 said:


> Damn, I'll be on my second lunch my then


Not going now, my back is screwed. Time to take somw happy pill


----------



## Polarismalibu

gotta get new tires before winter. Had duratracs on my 6.0 and loved them any recommendations before I drop $1600 on those


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2044620 said:


> gotta get new tires before winter. Had duratracs on my 6.0 and loved them any recommendations before I drop $1600 on those


I really liked my silent armors


----------



## IDST

Dropped off the 550 for the new Salter


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;2044620 said:


> gotta get new tires before winter. Had duratracs on my 6.0 and loved them any recommendations before I drop $1600 on those


Winter tires, or for year round?


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;2044620 said:


> gotta get new tires before winter. Had duratracs on my 6.0 and loved them any recommendations before I drop $1600 on those


All terrain KO 2 they are new and much nicer then the terrain KO


----------



## SnowGuy73

Heavy sleet falling.


----------



## Greenery

Green Grass;2044635 said:


> All terrain KO 2 they are new and much nicer then the terrain KO


Do they last longer than 20k?


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2044620 said:


> gotta get new tires before winter. Had duratracs on my 6.0 and loved them any recommendations before I drop $1600 on those


I like the hankook rf-10 but there not a high milege tire


----------



## skorum03

A new set of duratracs is $1600??!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I run all Michelin all season. Much much less than your $1600. 18s were $1,000 / set, mount balance warranty.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Snowing down here


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2044629 said:


> Winter tires, or for year round?


Do people switch tires on trucks for the season? I keep them on year around.

Imo all tires last the same doesnt matter what they are. When you use them like we do they last the same. Snow traction might me the only difference


----------



## Polarismalibu

skorum03;2044645 said:


> A new set of duratracs is $1600??!


On 20" rims they are


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2044653 said:


> Do people switch tires on trucks for the season? I keep them on year around.
> 
> Imo all tires last the same doesnt matter what they are. When you use them like we do they last the same. Snow traction might me the only difference


I think I may be getting a set of rims in the spring so they might only be winter tires at one point. As of now all year


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;2044645 said:


> A new set of duratracs is $1600??!


About what I paid if i remember correctly.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2044620 said:


> gotta get new tires before winter. Had duratracs on my 6.0 and loved them any recommendations before I drop $1600 on those


Last week put on Cooper A/T3 @ Fleet Farm ... $835 ... $50 gift card ... $70 Rebate...$725 
Work very well in Rain and snow. 265/75R16 I think. Second set.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;2044635 said:


> All terrain KO 2 they are new and much nicer then the terrain KO


Bad experiences in the past with the bfg's


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2044659 said:


> Last week put on Cooper A/T3 @ Fleet Farm ... $835 ... $50 gift card ... $70 Rebate...$725
> Work very well in Rain and snow. 265/75R16 I think. Second set.


Yeah 16' and 18" are cheap


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2044647 said:


> I run all Michelin all season. Much much less than your $1600. 18s were $1,000 / set, mount balance warranty.


That's how much my duratracs where on my 16" runs in the 6.0


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2044647 said:


> I run all Michelin all season. Much much less than your $1600. 18s were $1,000 / set, mount balance warranty.


Gotta remember most of us Ford boys are Rollin 20's! Yeaaaaaah Boy!! :laughing:


----------



## banonea

Oxytocin, you are my friend........


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2044653 said:


> Do people switch tires on trucks for the season? I keep them on year around.
> 
> Imo all tires last the same doesnt matter what they are. When you use them like we do they last the same. Snow traction might me the only difference


Lots of people do it.


----------



## Bill1090

I vote Cooper Discover AT3. Decent tire, yet cheap enough if you cut the sidewall it doesn't hurt as much.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2044668 said:


> Gotta remember most of us Ford boys are Rollin 20's! Yeaaaaaah Boy!! :laughing:


Put some 20" Goodyear's on the Durango,it was like $888.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2044653 said:


> Do people switch tires on trucks for the season? I keep them on year around.
> 
> Imo all tires last the same doesnt matter what they are. When you use them like we do they last the same. Snow traction might me the only difference


I've thought about it... Run 18's in winter


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2044663 said:


> Bad experiences in the past with the bfg's


Same, I got about 5,000 miles out of them....


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2044676 said:


> Put some 20" Goodyear's on the Durango,it was like $888.


How much are those dodge rebel going for?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wait, so you guys overpay for trucks, then have to pay double for tires too???


Yeaaahhhhh.... Boy, wish I could do that.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2044676 said:


> Put some 20" Goodyear's on the Durango,it was like $888.


Yeah those don't have LT tires on it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2044680 said:


> How much are those dodge rebel going for?


No idea. I have enough trucks.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2044684 said:


> No idea. I have enough trucks.


I figured being your at the dealer or on the websites all the time you'd know.


----------



## skorum03

SnowGuy73;2044679 said:


> Same, I got about 5,000 miles out of them....


I have bfg rugged terrains. Not terribly impressed with those either. I only have 10,000 or so on them and they are about ready to be swapped out


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2044686 said:


> I figured being your at the dealer or on the websites all the time you'd know.


Nope. Sitting on this dump I bought. All Plow mounts are on, plows are all sorted out, nothing to focus on now except leaves.


----------



## banonea

I got Falcons AT from discount tire. 18' cost was around $800.00 installed, great traction. Now i got a tire machine i can save a couple hundred dollars in mount and balancing.


----------



## Doughboy12

Snofarmer....you doing OK?
Grouse Hunting


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

These are what I run. Decent highway tread for smooth / quiet ride. Decent warranty. Very good traction in the snow.


----------



## Doughboy12

Not the outcome I expected but oh well...Large Pumpkin Drop


----------



## SSS Inc.

We put Firestone Transforce on all our stuff. I suppose that's not fancy enough for some of you.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2044694 said:


> We put Firestone Transforce on all our stuff. I suppose that's not fancy enough for some of you.


Those are the cafeest tires I've run.

Those come stock on new Dodge and are done at about 30,000 miles.

Djagusch has the same issue.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2044694 said:


> We put Firestone Transforce on all our stuff. I suppose that's not fancy enough for some of you.


Well there is that...and the fact that they last too long...:waving:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Truck thermometer is bouncing between 31/32 degrees.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My picture with those Michlelins is from Discount.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2044692 said:


> These are what I run. Decent highway tread for smooth / quiet ride. Decent warranty. Very good traction in the snow.


Those are what came on my truck. They don't at all.


----------



## qualitycut

Grauple falling or whatever its called


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2044711 said:


> My picture with those Michlelins is from Discount.


Are you hooking up yet??? Thumbs Up


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;2044700 said:


> Truck thermometer is bouncing between 31/32 degrees.


ice/snow rain here... and I mulched all the leaves in the back yard they gone


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Seriously....

http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/uppermissvly_loop.php

"Along and North of 94"


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2044696 said:


> Those are the cafeest tires I've run.
> 
> Those come stock on new Dodge and are done at about 30,000 miles.
> 
> Djagusch has the same issue.


Same here 25,000 and they are completely shot.

Guy at discount laughed when I asked what he thought about them.

Said they are the cheapest tire you can buy.

I'll throw my vote on for cooper discovery at3 bout $800 installed 275/17


----------



## djagusch

SSS Inc.;2044694 said:


> We put Firestone Transforce on all our stuff. I suppose that's not fancy enough for some of you.


That's what I run. After you burn through the oem tires the replacements tend to last longer.

Just remember lwnmwrmn if lucky buys one set of tires before trading the truck in.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;2044724 said:


> That's what I run. After you burn through the oem tires the replacements tend to last longer.
> 
> Just remember lwnmwrmn if lucky buys one set of tires before trading the truck in.


The sidewalls ARE scuffed on this dump.


----------



## Snow Captain

*property management co.*

anyone heard of or worked with this property management company before? Ferrandino & Son Inc. out of Farmingdale, NY?

Trying to strike a deal with them on a contract for a retail job....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snow Captain;2044730 said:


> anyone heard of or worked with this property management company before? Ferrandino & Son Inc. out of Farmingdale, NY?
> 
> Trying to strike a deal with them on a contract for a retail job....


Google their name, do a search here. Tons of posts over the years.


----------



## djagusch

Snow Captain;2044730 said:


> anyone heard of or worked with this property management company before? Ferrandino & Son Inc. out of Farmingdale, NY?
> 
> Trying to strike a deal with them on a contract for a retail job....


Do a search and then you will know why I would say run!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2044722 said:


> Seriously....
> 
> http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/uppermissvly_loop.php
> 
> "Along and North of 94"


Get over it.


----------



## banonea

Snow Captain;2044730 said:


> anyone heard of or worked with this property management company before? Ferrandino & Son Inc. out of Farmingdale, NY?
> 
> Trying to strike a deal with them on a contract for a retail job....


Aint that the company that screwed a bunch of contractors


----------



## qualitycut

Snow Captain;2044730 said:


> anyone heard of or worked with this property management company before? Ferrandino & Son Inc. out of Farmingdale, NY?
> 
> Trying to strike a deal with them on a contract for a retail job....


They called me last year, they have been through 5 companies at the lot they manage. Don't. 1st thing i think of when a national like that calls me is nothing good will come of it. Google them


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;2044692 said:


> These are what I run. Decent highway tread for smooth / quiet ride. Decent warranty. Very good traction in the snow.


I've also ran those and liked them. I think I have Hankooks on that truck now and so far so good with those.


----------



## Doughboy12

Snow Captain;2044730 said:


> anyone heard of or worked with this property management company before? Ferrandino & Son Inc. out of Farmingdale, NY?
> 
> Trying to strike a deal with them on a contract for a retail job....


Run fast and far...you will never be paid........:realmad:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hey, Wyoming made the NWS page!!!


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2044722 said:


> Seriously....
> 
> http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/uppermissvly_loop.php
> 
> "Along and North of 94"


Heck of an axis point


----------



## cbservicesllc

Snow Captain;2044730 said:


> anyone heard of or worked with this property management company before? Ferrandino & Son Inc. out of Farmingdale, NY?
> 
> Trying to strike a deal with them on a contract for a retail job....


Oh boy... Run away!!! Just search a couple 13, 14 threads on here...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2044692 said:


> These are what I run. Decent highway tread for smooth / quiet ride. Decent warranty. Very good traction in the snow.


So how many miles are you getting on them?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Snow Captain;2044730 said:


> anyone heard of or worked with this property management company before? Ferrandino & Son Inc. out of Farmingdale, NY?
> 
> Trying to strike a deal with them on a contract for a retail job....


Run away don't look back


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2044745 said:


> So how many miles are you getting on them?


I know I got 22k on my first truck 28k on this truck and they are shot


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2044742 said:


> Hey, Wyoming made the NWS page!!!


Print and save


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2044726 said:


> The sidewalls ARE scuffed on this dump.


They looked a bit beyond scuffed. Old school white walls


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2044747 said:


> I know I got 22k on my first truck 28k on this truck and they are shot


Yeah.... how the heck do they have a 70k warranty... I wish I could get a set to last more than a year...


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2044752 said:


> Yeah.... how the heck do they have a 70k warranty... I wish I could get a set to last more than a year...


Mind you the first set was 6 months worth of work. This set is just over a year.

There a expensive tire too and the worst I have run wear wise


----------



## CityGuy

Light snow here. Mostly melting on contact.


----------



## skorum03

Are there any people who have actually been paid by F&S? Never read a good thing about them


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2044747 said:


> I know I got 22k on my first truck 28k on this truck and they are shot


That's about all you can expect on tires when using it for work.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2044757 said:


> That's about all you can expect on tires when using it for work.


I got more out of all the others I have ran. I don't expect to get nearly what they say but 22k vs 70k is a big difference


----------



## Camden

I had an artist (  ) call me today and offer to paint a mural on the backside of my building. The back faces the Mississippi and a lot of visitors to our town go to a park that's right next to my property. I assumed from the way this woman was talking that she was simply looking for a blank canvas so I was actually interested for a minute. So I asked her what kind of costs I would incur and she said it was be about *FORTY THOUSAND DOLLARS*! I was like that's insane, no way. And then here's the best part, she goes "You can probably apply to get a grant to cover the cost of the paint".  Yeah, that $500 in paint savings in going to sway me to spend 40Gs. Nuts...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2044671 said:


> Oxytocin, you are my friend........


Never heard of that used on a back. Only on pregnant people and animals


----------



## unit28

Attm........


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2044760 said:


> I got more out of all the others I have ran. I don't expect to get nearly what they say but 22k vs 70k is a big difference


70k?!?! You don't get that on anything. Longest i have had tires last was 35k on my last truck stock tires that was staying to push it.


----------



## skorum03

Camden;2044761 said:


> I had an artist (  ) call me today and offer to paint a mural on the backside of my building. The back faces the Mississippi and a lot of visitors to our town go to a park that's right next to my property. I assumed from the way this woman was talking that she was simply looking for a blank canvas so I was actually interested for a minute. So I asked her what kind of costs I would incur and she said it was be about *FORTY THOUSAND DOLLARS*! I was like that's insane, no way. And then here's the best part, she goes "You can probably apply to get a grant to cover the cost of the paint".  Yeah, that $500 in paint savings in going to sway me to spend 40Gs. Nuts...


Jesus was her last name Picasso?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2044753 said:


> Mind you the first set was 6 months worth of work. This set is just over a year.
> 
> There a expensive tire too and the worst I have run wear wise


I just turned 20k on my truck I bought the last week in December, I don't know if I'll make it through the winter


----------



## qualitycut

Well tomorrow's going to be to damn wet again. I have 5 places i want to wrap up Friday.


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;2044770 said:


> 70k?!?! You don't get that on anything. Longest i have had tires last was 35k on my last truck stock tires that was staying to push it.


Right, if I can get 30K on a set I'm happy.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;2044761 said:


> I had an artist (  ) call me today and offer to paint a mural on the backside of my building. The back faces the Mississippi and a lot of visitors to our town go to a park that's right next to my property. I assumed from the way this woman was talking that she was simply looking for a blank canvas so I was actually interested for a minute. So I asked her what kind of costs I would incur and she said it was be about *FORTY THOUSAND DOLLARS*! I was like that's insane, no way. And then here's the best part, she goes "You can probably apply to get a grant to cover the cost of the paint".  Yeah, that $500 in paint savings in going to sway me to spend 40Gs. Nuts...


What would happen if she was quoted 40 to mow her lawn? I bet she'd flip


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2044777 said:


> Well tomorrow's going to be to damn wet again. I have 5 places i want to wrap up Friday.


I just someone out doing leaves. Looked miserable


----------



## Green Grass

Greenery;2044642 said:


> Do they last longer than 20k?


I have not had them that long. Tires never last more than 30k


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hourly shows it done by 0600.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2044768 said:


> Never heard of that used on a back. Only on pregnant people and animals


I ment oxycotton...... its the drugs screwing me up, but my back dont hurt.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2044770 said:


> 70k?!?! You don't get that on anything. Longest i have had tires last was 35k on my last truck stock tires that was staying to push it.


That's what they claim you'll get out of those tires.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;2044761 said:


> I had an artist (  ) call me today and offer to paint a mural on the backside of my building. The back faces the Mississippi and a lot of visitors to our town go to a park that's right next to my property. I assumed from the way this woman was talking that she was simply looking for a blank canvas so I was actually interested for a minute. So I asked her what kind of costs I would incur and she said it was be about *FORTY THOUSAND DOLLARS*! I was like that's insane, no way. And then here's the best part, she goes "You can probably apply to get a grant to cover the cost of the paint".  Yeah, that $500 in paint savings in going to sway me to spend 40Gs. Nuts...


She probably lives off of government grants too....


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2044773 said:


> I just turned 20k on my truck I bought the last week in December, I don't know if I'll make it through the winter


If it's a light year you probably would


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;2044785 said:


> I ment oxycotton...... its the drugs screwing me up, but my back dont hurt.


Got that when I got burnt years ago. Right in the toilet it went...


----------



## banonea

SnowGuy73;2044789 said:


> Got that when I got burnt years ago. Right in the toilet it went...


It is working wonders on my back, but I could do without the heroin itch


----------



## TKLAWN

Just noticed 25mph winds for tomorrow might as well call off clean ups.:realmad:


----------



## Green Grass

I had Michelin A/t2 on my Ford and they were the best traction tire I've had and they lasted about 50000 miles


----------



## Camden

skorum03;2044772 said:


> Jesus was her last name Picasso?


Ha! No kidding, I should've asked her that.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Green Grass;2044797 said:


> I had Michelin A/t2 on my Ford and they were the best traction tire I've had and they lasted about 50000 miles


Thats what we got, so far so good.


----------



## NorthernProServ

TKLAWN;2044796 said:


> Just noticed 25mph winds for tomorrow might as well call off clean ups.:realmad:


Doing some final cuts tomorrow and will resume cleanups Friday.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2044797 said:


> I had Michelin A/t2 on my Ford and they were the best traction tire I've had and they lasted about 50000 miles


That's what I have on mine. 2nd set and Love them. Decent ride.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2044797 said:


> I had Michelin A/t2 on my Ford and they were the best traction tire I've had and they lasted about 50000 miles


Maybe mine were the AT/2. I know I have them on the 2014 / 2013 when the Transforce wore out.

I had about 50,000 on my '11 when I sold it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;2044796 said:


> Just noticed 25mph winds for tomorrow might as well call off clean ups.:realmad:


Dry things upbforvfriday though!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Holy snow.......


----------



## skorum03

There's no way I am doing anything tomorrow. An hour from now we will be going on almost 24 straight hours of at least misting rain or snow


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;2044819 said:


> There's no way I am doing anything tomorrow. An hour from now we will be going on almost 24 straight hours of at least misting rain or snow


Like I had here last week.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2044785 said:


> I ment oxycotton...... its the drugs screwing me up, but my back dont hurt.


It probably will once you stop


----------



## SSS Inc.

Holy crap this lady moderator is a snarky b*$&@


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2044830 said:


> It probably will once you stop


I have used it before for my back when I've over stress it, it relaxes all the muscles usually by the next day I feel like a new man. I'm guessing all the bouncing around in the skid loader is what caused it yesterday, I haven't had back pain like this in better than 15 years...... that and I can sleep through a hurricane when using it


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2044832 said:


> Holy crap this lady moderator is a snarky b*$&@


Yea, trump is starting to annoy people I think.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2044835 said:


> Yea, trump is starting to annoy people I think.


Not me. Rumor has it Jeremy likes him too.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;2044837 said:


> Not me. Rumor has it Jeremy likes him too.


He doesn't annoy me at all.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2044837 said:


> Not me. Rumor has it Jeremy likes him too.


Lol i seen that, me either. But i have heard it a lot. Hes starting to come across as a arrogant loud mouth to a lot of people.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2044797 said:


> I had Michelin A/t2 on my Ford and they were the best traction tire I've had and they lasted about 50000 miles


Hmm... I'm going to look those up


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2044841 said:


> Lol i seen that, me either. But i have heard it a lot. Hes starting to come across as a arrogant loud mouth to a lot of people.


That's part of his charm.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2044808 said:


> Dry things upbforvfriday though!


We're comin! We're comin!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2044843 said:


> That's part of his charm.


Now jeb on the other hand........ can't stand him.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2044841 said:


> Lol i seen that, me either. But i have heard it a lot. Hes starting to come across as a arrogant loud mouth to a lot of people.


Hmmm... maybe that's the kind of guy we need! Thumbs Up


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2044841 said:


> Lol i seen that, me either. But i have heard it a lot. Hes starting to come across as a arrogant loud mouth to a lot of people.


A piece of humble pie would probably serve him well. But you do need a chip on your shoulder to be an effective leader IMO.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2044837 said:


> Not me. Rumor has it Jeremy likes him too.


Thought I saw that on the 'ol Facebook feed...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2044847 said:


> Hmmm... maybe that's the kind of guy we need! Thumbs Up


Im on the fence between him and carson, i just hope jeb doesnt get the nom


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2044833 said:


> I have used it before for my back when I've over stress it, it relaxes all the muscles usually by the next day I feel like a new man. I'm guessing all the bouncing around in the skid loader is what caused it yesterday, I haven't had back pain like this in better than 15 years...... that and I can sleep through a hurricane when using it


I have 2 herniated discs plus some bulging. Working with a physical therapist to help strengthen my back muscles and help work the herniation out


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2044845 said:


> Now jeb on the other hand........ can't stand him.


Me either. I never liked and of the bushes. Something with those beedy little eyes


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2044692 said:


> These are what I run. Decent highway tread for smooth / quiet ride. Decent warranty. Very good traction in the snow.


How much are the good years below it? They look meaty.


----------



## qualitycut

They are going after the moderators!!


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2044852 said:


> I have 2 herniated discs plus some bulging. Working with a physical therapist to help strengthen my back muscles and help work the herniation out


Good deal. My back has been screwed for many years. No cartilage at the base of my spine or between some discs. They want to fuse some togther and i said no way. For the most part it doesn't hurt bad, just sore in the morning. Today on the other hand sucked.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2044859 said:


> They are going after the moderators!!


That exchange was phenomenal! Way to go Ted Cruz!


----------



## qualitycut

Chiste os talking to the landscapers!!


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2044851 said:


> Im on the fence between him and carson, i just hope jeb doesnt get the nom


I like Carson but I think he's a little to soft. I don't think jerb would make it but I'm keeping an eye on Rubio. I like trump. Not sure what would happen if he made it. I like carlee better than Carson she's a little tougher than him


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2044842 said:


> Hmm... I'm going to look those up


Isn't that what we had


----------



## SnowGuy73

Carlie, Cruz and Carson here.


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;2044865 said:


> Isn't that what we had


The replacement last way longer than the factory install


----------



## qualitycut

Dorritos in chili is pretty darn good


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2044873 said:


> Dorritos in chili is pretty darn good


I discovered that nearly 20 years ago

Edit. Actually it was more than 20 years ago


----------



## qualitycut

These guys need to come together though. Trashing each other just helps the libs


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2044875 said:


> I discovered that nearly 20 years ago
> 
> Edit. Actually it was more than 20 years ago


Me to, i just haven't made homemade chili in forever.

Wasn't any food posts tonight so i had to throw one out


----------



## Snow Captain

djagusch;2044733 said:


> Do a search and then you will know why I would say run!


HOLY BALLS ! I can not believe the complaints I've read on this company. Why would Walmart even hire these crooks ?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2044837 said:


> Not me. Rumor has it Jeremy likes him too.


Maybe......


----------



## qualitycut

Snow Captain;2044891 said:


> HOLY BALLS ! I can not believe the complaints I've read on this company. Why would Walmart even hire these crooks ?


You have been reading the last 5 hours probably


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2044865 said:


> Isn't that what we had


I couldn't tell you... I know they're Michelin... That's about it...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Snow Captain;2044891 said:


> HOLY BALLS ! I can not believe the complaints I've read on this company. Why would Walmart even hire these crooks ?


payup payup payup


----------



## IDST

Anybody have a rough idea how many one inch snowfall events we had last year and the year before


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Snow Captain;2044891 said:


> HOLY BALLS ! I can not believe the complaints I've read on this company. Why would Walmart even hire these crooks ?


Ummmm. It's Walmart


----------



## Camden

Snow Captain;2044891 said:


> HOLY BALLS ! I can not believe the complaints I've read on this company. Why would Walmart even hire these crooks ?


Because they're bottom line based. They promised Walmart a cost savings and they ran with it. That's how those companies get their foot in the door of major corporations.


----------



## qualitycut

jagext;2044906 said:


> Anybody have a rough idea how many one inch snowfall events we had last year and the year before


That s going to depend if they were pet time or not.


----------



## IDST

qualitycut;2044914 said:


> That s going to depend if they were pet time or not.


Why's that?


----------



## qualitycut

Still rain /snow going on. I broke down and turned the heat on


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jagext;2044921 said:


> Why's that?


Because people like me don't keep track.


----------



## qualitycut

jagext;2044921 said:


> Why's that?


Im kidding the per timer guys are going to measure like sss does and monthly are going to measure like me


----------



## SnowGuy73

Truck shows 33°


----------



## SnowGuy73

Good rain snow mix still.


----------



## IDST

qualitycut;2044925 said:


> Im kidding the per timer guys are going to measure like sss does and monthly are going to measure like me


Ha ha gotcha. I can't find my logs from the last two years


----------



## qualitycut

jagext;2044931 said:


> Ha ha gotcha. I can't find my logs from the last two years


I'm going to say about 8 last year and 30 plus the year before.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2044934 said:


> I'm going to say about 8 last year and 30 plus the year before.


No one asked for the number of times you got cafed


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polaris.....

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/wtd/5280084830.html

20" Tires, $220 each


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2044936 said:


> No one asked for the number of times you got cafed


Huh.......


----------



## CityGuy

Still snowing. So much for done by 6 to 7 pm


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;2044945 said:


> Still snowing. So much for done by 6 to 7 pm


Only a little sleet here so far.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

FWIW, we've lost our satellite signal. That's how hard it's snowing here.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2044949 said:


> FWIW, we've lost our satellite signal. That's how hard it's snowing here.


You know the rules....


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2044949 said:


> FWIW, we've lost our satellite signal. That's how hard it's snowing here.


Or how bad satellite is


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2044952 said:


> Or how bad satellite is


This..........


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2044943 said:


> Huh.......


I thought you were referring to women.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2044958 said:


> I thought you were referring to women.


Ohhhh, well that wouldn't be 1 inch then that would be lwmr territory and i had a gf last year so those numbers would be a lot less


----------



## skorum03

CityGuy;2044945 said:


> Still snowing. So much for done by 6 to 7 pm


based on what the radar shows, it will snow/rain for a while yet


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2044952 said:


> Or how bad satellite is


I can't get cable here. Internet is okay at best.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2044923 said:


> Still rain /snow going on. I broke down and turned the heat on


Shoulda just called the ex to keep you warm.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We're starting at 8 am tomorrow. I'll let you all know how that goes.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Maybe I need to drive down to the jobsite, see just how wet it is..


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2044963 said:


> We're starting at 8 am tomorrow. I'll let you all know how that goes.


Let us know. I will be sitting at home. To cold for me


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2044964 said:


> Maybe I need to drive down to the jobsite, see just how wet it is..


Meet at the Vu?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Eh, just walked outside. Even though the place we need to do is all backpacks and blowers, I called it off. Leaves are going to stick to everything.

Let the wind blow for a day, then start working every day from here until it's done. I need a day to finish the truck loader and leaf box anyways, plus send out the snowplowing invoices.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2044968 said:


> Meet at the Vu?


Decided to play CoD instead.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2044969 said:


> Eh, just walked outside. Even though the place we need to do is all backpacks and blowers, I called it off. Leaves are going to stick to everything.
> 
> Let the wind blow for a day, then start working every day from here until it's done. I need a day to finish the truck loader and leaf box anyways, plus send out the snowplowing invoices.


Plus 50s and 60s next two weeks at least


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2044971 said:


> Plus 50s and 60s next two weeks at least


That's the biggest part. Guys will be cafey in the cold wind. Leaves will be blowing everywhere. Productivity will be 50% at best.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2044873 said:


> fritos in chili is pretty darn good


i f i f u..............


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;2044973 said:


> ifify..............


All CAPS would make if look less like jiffy.


----------



## Greenery

Drakeslayer;2044976 said:


> All CAPS would make if look less like jiffy.


I'm still wondering what it means.


----------



## Doughboy12

Snow Captain;2044891 said:


> HOLY BALLS ! I can not believe the complaints I've read on this company. Why would Walmart even hire these crooks ?


It's hard to believe I know but 99.9% of snow plow jockies and Walmart is not on Plowsite...:waving: :laughing:


----------



## Drakeslayer

Greenery;2044980 said:


> I'm still wondering what it means.


I fixed it for you


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2044976 said:


> All CAPS would make if look less like jiffy.


I did all caps....it seems to change it on my mobile.


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2044976 said:


> All CAPS would make if look less like jiffy.


I just tried to fix it with spaces...still did it. :crying:


----------



## Doughboy12

Jerry Kill press conference was hard.........................poor guy.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2044991 said:


> I did all caps....it seems to change it on my mobile.


It's plow site...

By the way... Temps look to keep slowly raising throughout the night


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2044993 said:


> Jerry Kill press conference was hard.........................poor guy.


Yeah I only heard it on the radio and it was tough...


----------



## djagusch

2 inches on the grill at my place, st croix falls, wi area.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;2044871 said:


> The replacement last way longer than the factory install


How dose that make a difference


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2045003 said:


> How dose that make a difference


Different compounds in the tires.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just keeps spinning......

http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/uppermissvly_loop.php


----------



## Polarismalibu

Time for a new phone. Apparently I'm not getting half my calls and messages


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2045011 said:


> Time for a new phone. Apparently I'm not getting half my calls and messages


That why you never texted me back?


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2045006 said:


> Just keeps spinning......
> 
> http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/uppermissvly_loop.php


That's the anomaly part of it......

The Shift west was just enough


----------



## unit28

Jim and bano should have a trace

...of Octsnow


----------



## banonea

unit28;2045020 said:


> Jim and bano should have a trace
> 
> ...of Octsnow


Got nothing here.......


----------



## CityGuy

38° drizzle and light wind


----------



## SnowGuy73

39° breezy, light rain.


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;2045026 said:


> Got nothing here.......


Same here.... sucks!


----------



## Bill1090

38°
No snow
Good news is it stopped raining.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Negative on snow here as well....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Everything is absolutely soaked!


----------



## CityGuy

No snow here.

Misting and windy.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2045047 said:


> Everything is absolutely soaked!


Puddles all over and roads are wet.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Brickman says rain done by noon then just windy. 

More rain tomorrow night.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2045054 said:


> Brickman says rain done by noon then just windy.
> 
> More rain tomorrow night.


Figures. Supposed to burn a house saturday morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2045061 said:


> Figures. Supposed to burn a house saturday morning.


You've never Been at a house fire in the rain?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2045066 said:


> You've never Been at a house fire in the rain?


Pleanty of times, just not fun burning in the rain. Slower pace.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Starting at 9, give it a little bit here to dry out hopefully. We'll see how that goes


----------



## TKLAWN

Alex on #9 has the guns out today, yeah baby!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;2045020 said:


> Jim and bano should have a trace
> 
> ...of Octsnow


Nope nothing. All melted on contact


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Very wet,windy and cold


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2045069 said:


> Pleanty of times, just not fun burning in the rain. Slower pace.


Oh I see.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;2045078 said:


> Alex on #9 has the guns out today, yeah baby!


Not a fan.

I mean I'd get with her, but she is just awful to listen to watch stumble through a broadcast.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Rain has stopped for now.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;2045089 said:


> Not a fan.
> 
> I mean I'd get with her, but she is just awful to listen to watch stumble through a broadcast.


Agreed...

Just didn't realize the nice sweater meat


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like it's raining here for a while yet.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2045077 said:


> Starting at 9, give it a little bit here to dry out hopefully. We'll see how that goes


Good luck.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;2045093 said:


> Agreed...
> 
> Just didn't realize the nice sweater meat


She has some nice ones!


----------



## Bill1090

Forecasted up to 70° for Tuesday now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;2045099 said:


> Forecasted up to 70° for Tuesday now.


Yuck!..............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got an email from the large landscape project we did this spring, saying to sign the waiver and they will send me the rest of the money.

A) I've been paid in full, so I was all excited they decided to pay me more money.

B) I got to the bottom of the letter, and they're sending me $100.


----------



## SnowGuy73

If anyone is interested....

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/cto/5252195299.html


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Truck shows 40°


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ran the kid out to the bus @ 8, it was pretty nice out.

I was concerned that we should be working today.

Now I can see the wind is starting to pick up. I'm surrounded by alot of mature pines, and if I can see the wind is blowing out the kitchen window, then I know it's really picking up speed in the open.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2045017 said:


> That why you never texted me back?


I didn't get anything from my last reply


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2045097 said:


> Good luck.......


Only cutting so I hope we can pull it off


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Still raining.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Few sprinkles here, not bad to work in.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Raining hard here now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

105.1 playing Me So Horny this morning. . 2 Live Crew might as well be Barry Manilow compared to today's rap.


----------



## Greenery

SnowGuy73;2045116 said:


> If anyone is interested....
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/cto/5252195299.html


30 accounts Resi and commercial generated 15,000 per winter. Hmmm


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yeah, there's no way we could work today. Raining as hard as it did all day yesterday. So much for mainly before 7 am.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2045129 said:


> I didn't get anything from my last reply


I sent it again


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2045140 said:


> Only cutting so I hope we can pull it off


Same.........


----------



## mnlefty

Of course the little bit of rain left on the radar would have to stream right over the few blowouts I have left for today. Can't complain much though, been a very pleasant blowout season so far... usually have quite a few days like yesterday.


----------



## cbservicesllc

mnlefty;2045162 said:


> Of course the little bit of rain left on the radar would have to stream right over the few blowouts I have left for today. Can't complain much though, been a very pleasant blowout season so far... usually have quite a few days like yesterday.


I was thinking the exact same thing yesterday...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Dog the bounty hunter is in the state


----------



## SnowGuy73

Took an ice ball to the eyeball....


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2045188 said:


> Took an ice ball to the eyeball....


That sounds pleasant. You going to the ice castle deal this weekend?


----------



## qualitycut

Feel like i should be out working. .


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2045205 said:


> Feel like i should be out working. .


It's not a good day for it. We're making a mess


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sun is out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2045200 said:


> That sounds pleasant. You going to the ice castle deal this weekend?


Going today when my buddies with real jobs get off of work.

You?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2045205 said:


> Feel like i should be out working. .


Sucks out. Helping Djagusch with an irrigation blowout. There's no way we could work at this Univ/280 property.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2045210 said:


> Going today when my buddies with real jobs get off of work.
> 
> You?


I think me and a buddy are gonna go tonight too


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2045212 said:


> Sucks out. Helping Djagusch with an irrigation blowout. There's no way we could work at this Univ/280 property.


I'm going with it reallllllly sucks. In NE mpls and I don't think it's stopped raining/ misting since we got here. And I'm cold. I found a place called sociable cider works that would be perfect for you. Tap room opens at 4:00!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2045212 said:


> Sucks out. Helping Djagusch with an irrigation blowout. There's no way we could work at this Univ/280 property.


I said feel like i should be working
Not feel like working


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2045205 said:


> Feel like i should be out working. .


Going ok here, just slow.

Should be able to finish final cuts today on all non cleanup accounts.....hope those 60's next week don't last long


----------



## qualitycut

Wind and rain picked up.


----------



## qualitycut

Tomorrow will be be fun. Not. ..........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2045214 said:


> I think me and a buddy are gonna go tonight too


Copy that....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2045215 said:


> I'm going with it reallllllly sucks. In NE mpls and I don't think it's stopped raining/ misting since we got here. And I'm cold. I found a place called sociable cider works that would be perfect for you. Tap room opens at 4:00!


Hhhhmmmmmmmmnn........


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2045229 said:


> Hhhhmmmmmmmmnn........


Food trucks too.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2045235 said:


> Food trucks too.....


Decided to hit up Chipotle for the 4th time this week.


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;2045237 said:


> Decided to hit up Chipotle for the 4th time this week.


FATTY


----------



## skorum03

Any of you guys like 2 stage snowblowers? I know there's a few on here that do. Friend of my parents is moving and has an older ariens st1336le that he hardly used. Looks brand new. Said he paid $3500 for it when he bought it like 15 years ago.

Here's some pics.


----------



## albhb3

tell him I take the burden off of him for 100...it is 15 years old


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

albhb3;2045241 said:


> FATTY


Steak bowl, brown rice, corn cheese and lettuce.

590 calories.

Actually a good diet plan.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2045248 said:


> Steak bowl, brown rice, corn cheese and lettuce.
> 
> 590 calories.
> 
> Actually a good diet plan.


No sour cream or hot sauce?!?!?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2045237 said:


> Decided to hit up Chipotle for the 4th time this week.


I just had that too


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2045248 said:


> Steak bowl, brown rice, corn cheese and lettuce.
> 
> 590 calories.
> 
> Actually a good diet plan.


That's what I get but chicken


----------



## SnowGuy73

New details about Jacob wetterling to be released at 1400.


----------



## IDST

SnowGuy73;2045253 said:


> New details about Jacob wetterling to be released at 1400.


What the heck could that be?


----------



## albhb3

jagext;2045255 said:


> What the heck could that be?


fed to the crocks at some zoo I hear


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2045250 said:


> No sour cream or hot sauce?!?!?


No. That's the fattening stuff. Can't you tell.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jagext;2045255 said:


> What the heck could that be?


No idea......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://m.startribune.com/new-developments-to-be-announced-in-wetterling-case/338399961/


----------



## Bill1090

Famous Dave's for lunch.


----------



## qualitycut

How many of you guys still mail invoices? All my customers i email them the customers that came with the accounts i bought all get them mailed. Kinda a pain in the butt. He also put return envelopes in there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2045268 said:


> How many of you guys still mail invoices? All my customers i email them the customers that came with the accounts i bought all get them mailed. Kinda a pain in the butt. He also put return envelopes in there.


I have about 15% whether summer or winter that I actually still have to mail.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2045268 said:


> How many of you guys still mail invoices? All my customers i email them the customers that came with the accounts i bought all get them mailed. Kinda a pain in the butt. He also put return envelopes in there.


So.......

Just convert them to email, pretty simple.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

$2.03 for gas in Fridley.


----------



## albhb3

now that was a good nap


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2045268 said:


> How many of you guys still mail invoices? All my customers i email them the customers that came with the accounts i bought all get them mailed. Kinda a pain in the butt. He also put return envelopes in there.


I mail 80% of mine. I don't include a return envelope though.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2045272 said:


> So.......
> 
> Just convert them to email, pretty simple.


That's my plan.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I mail 100 percent as I deal with older people


----------



## SnowGuy73

This press conference seems unnecessary relating to Jacob...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2045285 said:


> This press conference seems unnecessary relating to Jacob...


If you had cable you could change channels


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2045286 said:


> If you had cable you could change channels


I don't want to....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2045287 said:


> I don't want to....


You don't want to change the channel?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2045288 said:


> You don't want to change the channel?


Yup.........


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2045285 said:


> This press conference seems unnecessary relating to Jacob...


Quite the same thoughts here...


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2045282 said:


> I mail 100 percent as I deal with older people


Ha thats my problem with a lot of these. The return envelope isnt a horrible thing as i know the bills i get with them get a stamp and in the mail right away. Makes it easy. I'm sticking slips in so they can send back with a email.


----------



## Ranger620

Quality I found a property you need to work at. I'm putting sauna tubes in and pouring them in the morning for light bases in a parking lot in mtka. They do wedding plan in place is under construction and they are just moving in here. Place is filled with hot younger girls working here lots of yoga pants. Hard to get any work done. I know the rules but I haven't been paid and I wouldn't fair well in jail lol


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;2045296 said:


> Quite the same thoughts here...


x3

Guy's a creep but where's the evidence linking him to Jacob? Did I miss it?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;2045267 said:


> Famous Dave's for lunch.


Ha, I had that too


----------



## TKLAWN

Camden;2045303 said:


> x3
> 
> Guy's a creep but where's the evidence linking him to Jacob? Did I miss it?


Sounds like they know it's him but they can't find the evidence to prove it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2045303 said:


> x3
> 
> Guy's a creep but where's the evidence linking him to Jacob? Did I miss it?


No you didn't... There wasn't any... They called him a person of interest... but went out of their way to say he wasn't a suspect and wasn't being charged


----------



## Polarismalibu

I missed what happened? They pin his disappearance on someone?


----------



## qualitycut

The article lwmr posted says they found his jacket abd dna evidence i thought


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2045303 said:


> x3
> 
> Guy's a creep but where's the evidence linking him to Jacob? Did I miss it?


No you didn't miss it...there wasn't any...attm


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2045309 said:


> The article lwmr posted says they found his jacket abd dna evidence i thought


That was the clothing of another kid from his attack 9 months prior to Jacob...been in a box since then...just tested it. He isn't charged in that case as the statute of limitations has run out. He is charged with the 19 books of little boy's photos and other items found.


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;2045320 said:


> That was the clothing of another kid from his attack 9 months prior to Jacob...been in a box since then...just tested it. He isn't charged in that case as the statute of limitations has run out. He is charged with the 19 books of little boy's photos and other items found.


So if he was involved with Jacob and he's dead is there a statue of limitations on murder???


----------



## albhb3

Ranger620;2045321 said:


> So if he was involved with Jacob and he's dead is there a statue of limitations on murder???


who said hes dead????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2045304 said:


> Ha, I had that too


Yours free????


----------



## Doughboy12

albhb3;2045323 said:


> who said hes dead????


I think Ranger was just asking the question...I don't have the answer but I don't believe there is one.
There is nothing in this case tied to Jacob but the similarities in the actions of the perps...


----------



## Bill1090

cbservicesllc;2045304 said:


> Ha, I had that too


I took the gfs hot mom there. I looked like a pimp!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polaris:

Probably not worth the drive for you to go to that show, not much there. I only had a 4 minute drive and thought it was a waste as did the others I was with.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2045346 said:


> I took the gfs hot mom there. I looked like a pimp!


She single?


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2045351 said:


> She single?


stop it you cant handle wisco women....hairy, minny women are more of your type anyway


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Have had it it with this S6. Droid Turbo 2 launched today. Going to go get one.


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;2045344 said:


> I think Ranger was just asking the question...I don't have the answer but I don't believe there is one.
> There is nothing in this case tied to Jacob but the similarities in the actions of the perps...


You are correct. I was just asking a what if question. I did a quick search and there are 4 things without limitations 
Death, kidnapping, labor trafficking and sex offense in 1st 2nd or 3rd degree


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2045327 said:


> Yours free????


Plymouth one, I haven't sucked up to her enough yet


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2045361 said:


> Plymouth one, I haven't sucked up to her enough yet


Hey now.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2045356 said:


> Have had it it with this S6. Droid Turbo 2 launched today. Going to go get one.


I got the Note 5 on Sunday... so far, so good


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2045363 said:


> Hey now.......


Hey, Anne knows how to work it... you want something done, offer me a free lunch! Thumbs Up


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2045351 said:


> She single?


Sigh.... No.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2045365 said:


> Hey, Anne knows how to work it... you want something done, offer me a free lunch! Thumps Up


Funny how that works.  I was always the same way over there.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2045348 said:


> Polaris:
> 
> Probably not worth the drive for you to go to that show, not much there. I only had a 4 minute drive and thought it was a waste as did the others I was with.


Good to know! How was the penthouse? Looks cool in the pictures


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;2045365 said:


> hey, anne knows how to work it... You want something done, offer me a free lunch! Thumbs Up


...ifify........cafe it...


----------



## qualitycut

Get an email from a lady who we pur plants in a few months ago, wanted me to come look at them because they haven't done much. They were all perfectly fine. She expect then to grow to full since in 2 months geez


----------



## qualitycut

Lwmr, what's wrong with your s6? Is anything good enough for you in your old age?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2045377 said:


> Lwmr, what's wrong with your s6? Is anything good enough for you in your old age?


I have crap for signal. Constantly dropping calls. It's my second one. Motorola has a better radio for the signal. New Turbo 2 has 50% more battery and is guaranteed to be shatterproof.

Better camera, faster speed. Samsung has gone the way of iOS IMO and done things to make a phone "pretty" but not hardcore usable.

I can put an SD card in the Turbo 2 for up to 1TB of memory.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2045372 said:


> ...ifify........cafe it...


Appreciate it! :salute:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2045371 said:


> Good to know! How was the penthouse? Looks cool in the pictures


Nice set up, but I didn't like the look inside.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2045380 said:


> I have crap for signal. Constantly dropping calls. It's my second one. Motorola has a better radio for the signal. New Turbo 2 has 50% more battery and is guaranteed to be shatterproof.
> 
> Better camera, faster speed. Samsung has gone the way of iOS IMO and done things to make a phone "pretty" but not hardcore usable.
> 
> I can put an SD card in the Turbo 2 for up to 1TB of memory.


Definitely agree on the Samsung trend... This could be my last Samsung phone...


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;2045380 said:


> I have crap for signal. Constantly dropping calls. It's my second one. Motorola has a better radio for the signal. New Turbo 2 has 50% more battery and is guaranteed to be shatterproof.
> 
> Better camera, faster speed. Samsung has gone the way of iOS IMO and done things to make a phone "pretty" but not hardcore usable.
> 
> I can put an SD card in the Turbo 2 for up to 1TB of memory.


Being able to use an SD card alone would be worth it to me. I can't even receive emails on my s5 any more without spending 5 minutes deleting stuff so there's enough memory available.


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2045395 said:


> Being able to use an SD card alone would be worth it to me. I can't even receive emails on my s5 any more without spending 5 minutes deleting stuff so there's enough memory available.


My s5 had a sd card


----------



## Bill1090

cbservicesllc;2045392 said:


> Definitely agree on the Samsung trend... This could be my last Samsung phone...


It's unfortunate that there aren't more phone companies pushing out new ones like they used to.


----------



## mnlefty

Ranger620;2045357 said:


> You are correct. I was just asking a what if question. I did a quick search and there are 4 things without limitations
> Death, kidnapping, labor trafficking and sex offense in 1st 2nd or 3rd degree


Odd, as it would seem the Cold Spring one he's now linked to with DNA would fall under kidnapping and sex offense... must not be that simple cut and dried.


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;2045397 said:


> My s5 had a sd card


Hmm, I can't find a place for one on mine. Maybe it's under the battery I didn't check under there. AT&T phone, maybe their different.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;2045407 said:


> Hmm, I can't find a place for one on mine. Maybe it's under the battery I didn't check under there. AT&T phone, maybe their different.


Under the battery. And I believe under the SIM card under the battery.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;2045410 said:


> Under the battery. And I believe under the SIM card under the battery.


Well hot diggity dawg you guys just might be right.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2045388 said:


> Nice set up, but I didn't like the look inside.


I definitely like the cedar t&g better


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;2045080 said:


> Nope nothing. All melted on contact


Pretty sure Rochester airport stated a trace had fallen

On another note
If lezaks 57 day forecasts are correct
maybe it'll snow Christmas
last year we were almost without


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2045410 said:


> Under the battery. And I believe under the SIM card under the battery.


This........


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;2045420 said:


> I definitely like the cedar t&g better


Man you guys are spoiled!


----------



## Bill1090

unit28;2045424 said:


> Pretty sure Rochester airport stated a trace had fallen
> 
> On another note
> If lezaks 57 day forecasts are correct
> maybe it'll snow Christmas
> last year we were almost without


It was a brown muddy Christmas here last year. I believe we hit like 46°.


----------



## unit28

Bill1090;2045400 said:


> It's unfortunate that there aren't more phone companies pushing out new ones like they used to.


Had insurance on an htc. It went out and they refused to replace it with the same type of phone , because the one
I had they quit making. They gave me some cafe phone, so now I won't pay ins. .


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;2045429 said:


> Man you guys are spoiled!


If I didn't have to pay for it I would agree with you. Sadly I gotta pay for it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

mnlefty;2045404 said:


> Odd, as it would seem the Cold Spring one he's now linked to with DNA would fall under kidnapping and sex offense... must not be that simple cut and dried.


Apparently there were a bunch of cases in Sterns County in the late 80's (86-89ish) of boys being approached and or assaulted.


----------



## skorum03

Bill1090;2045430 said:


> It was a brown muddy Christmas here last year. I believe we hit like 46°.


Yeah I remember standing around a fire pit in my t shirt. It was odd


----------



## Polarismalibu

skorum03;2045442 said:


> Yeah I remember standing around a fire pit in my t shirt. It was odd


I do that when its 10 below lol


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;2045443 said:


> I do that when its 10 below lol


How's that kid coming along. Has it arrived yet?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2045420 said:


> I definitely like the cedar t&g better


Same thing we all said, except for the one guy that likes pine t&g.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;2045429 said:


> Man you guys are spoiled!


Chicks dig it!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;2045446 said:


> How's that kid coming along. Has it arrived yet?


Anytime between now and the 11th. So probably 6am on the 6th sense it's deer opener.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2045448 said:


> Chicks dig it!


This......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2045456 said:


> This......


And it smells good!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2045458 said:


> And it smells good!


This again!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OCB has live music on a Thursday night??


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2045468 said:


> OCB has live music on a Thursday night??


That's weird. I never go there anymore that place sucks


----------



## andersman02

andersman02;1858837 said:


> Just talked my neighbor...
> 
> Back story, talked to him this summer about plowing. Said our min is 540. Since he was my neighbor I'd do it for 500. He said maybe, Last guy did it for 300. Calls me this week, said he got a few bids 425 to 475. Would I do it for 425? Told him If he could talk to his neighbors and get two yes. Fast forward to today I go and talk with him as I said I would this weekend. Says he just had a guy come out and tell him 350 asks if I can meet that. Say lowest would be 425 with 2 more neighbors signing up, keep in mind I do 3 houses within 100 ft, That's that I guess.
> 
> I also asked if this guy was with a company, nope just did it in his free time as he works at home depot.looking back I should have asked his trigger and what his "season" was.
> 
> Im excited to see this new guy. Should also note this guy didn't sign up with the old guy because he wasn't happy with the level of service.
> 
> Some people


So this was my post from last year, guess who just called?

Same exact thing happened. Guy who did it for $350 rarely showed up. Says he already got a quote for $400, this is a 4 car long, 1.5 wide drive. They are out of town almost all winter but the neighbor across the street watches over there house, said he had to call the guy many different storms to get him to come out

He no longer is getting my "good neighbor" discount


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2045470 said:


> That's weird. I never go there anymore that place sucks


This!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Drakeslayer

Polarismalibu;2045454 said:


> Anytime between now and the 11th. So probably 6am on the 6th sense it's deer opener.


You might want to wait until the 7th to start deer hunting. Just sayin


----------



## CityGuy

Kids out cold in the car seat in the back of the truck after the ride to McDonald's for dinner. Guess I'm eating in the garage and then putzing until wife gets home around 9.


----------



## qualitycut

andersman02;2045477 said:


> So this was my post from last year, guess who just called?
> 
> Same exact thing happened. Guy who did it for $350 rarely showed up. Says he already got a quote for $400, this is a 4 car long, 1.5 wide drive. They are out of town almost all winter but the neighbor across the street watches over there house, said he had to call the guy many different storms to get him to come out
> 
> He no longer is getting my "good neighbor" discount


How the cafe did you find this post?

People around here are advertising 299 a winter no shoveling 2 car wide and 2 cars deep.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;2045482 said:


> You might want to wait until the 7th to start deer hunting. Just sayin


I think I miss the first part of the season


----------



## andersman02

qualitycut;2045489 said:


> How the cafe did you find this post?
> 
> People around here are advertising 299 a winter no shoveling 2 car wide and 2 cars deep.


use the "search this thread" feature on the top of the page, search your username and string of words


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2045489 said:


> How the cafe did you find this post?
> 
> People around here are advertising 299 a winter no shoveling 2 car wide and 2 cars deep.


He only had to search through 5xx posts of his own.

Might be a little harder for Snowguy or myself to find a specific post.

:laughing:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2045489 said:


> How the cafe did you find this post?
> 
> People around here are advertising 299 a winter no shoveling 2 car wide and 2 cars deep.


I rarely see people advertising seasonal pricing down here. When I do its 640 with no shoveling. But I do often see $20 per time with shoveling and even a few cases that offer salting the drive for for same. So salt plow and shovel for $20. Fricking insane.

I was talking with employee who did snow removal in his earlier days. He's 55 now. He used to average $100 an hour 30-40 years ago in the winter


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2045489 said:


> How the cafe did you find this post?
> 
> People around here are advertising 299 a winter no shoveling 2 car wide and 2 cars deep.


Also what do they consider winter? Technically winter doesn't start til Dec 21 and ends what March 20th


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2045500 said:


> He only had to search through 5xx posts of his own.
> 
> Might be a little harder for Snowguy or myself to find a specific post.
> 
> :laughing:


Hell, I can't remember what I typed yesterday for a search!

Haha.


----------



## andersman02

I just dont get it. I understand shopping around for prices but after being burned season after season........I just want to ask what the cafe is going through your head?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2045504 said:


> Also what do they consider winter? Technically winter doesn't start til Dec 21 and ends what March 20th


My winter season was alway Nov 1 to March 31.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2045508 said:


> My winter season was alway Nov 1 to March 31.


I always tell them we'll there no matter how early or late it snows. And for seasonals I price accordingly


----------



## CityGuy

Dinner gone and truck spray waxed. Now what? 


Hmmmmmm


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2045502 said:


> I rarely see people advertising seasonal pricing down here. When I do its 640 with no shoveling. But I do often see $20 per time with shoveling and even a few cases that offer salting the drive for for same. So salt plow and shovel for $20. Fricking insane.
> 
> I was talking with employee who did snow removal in his earlier days. He's 55 now. He used to average $100 an hour 30-40 years ago in the winter


Tons of people up here do. I have a few 400 no shovel but thats only if they are on the same block as another, alot of 1 car drives around here. Alot of people do 90 a month as well around here. Prices around here literally change within a couple miles. If you sit on 494 and 52. You have 1 city with a medium income of probably 30k 2 miles south 70k 4 miles east 100 then wsp one end is probably 30k and the other 100 plus. So you also have alley drives then 15 long by 4 wide.


----------



## andersman02

jimslawnsnow;2045502 said:


> I rarely see people advertising seasonal pricing down here. When I do its 640 with no shoveling. But I do often see $20 per time with shoveling and even a few cases that offer salting the drive for for same. So salt plow and shovel for $20. Fricking insane.
> 
> I was talking with employee who did snow removal in his earlier days. He's 55 now. He used to average $100 an hour 30-40 years ago in the winter


While $640 would be a bit high around here, I gotta attribute the per time pricing to the Lwnmwrmans who just got a truck and think they are going to make a killing doing 100 $20 drives. Not having any idea how many times on average theyll need to go out, which is why they dont offer seasonal. Atleast with the $640 guys they know how many times they need to go out.


----------



## banonea

SnowGuy73;2045508 said:


> My winter season was alway Nov 1 to March 31.


My winter contract is nov 1 to apr 31. My monthly maintenance contracts, if the grass grows, we mow if it snows we plow it is all thw same price.


----------



## andersman02

qualitycut;2045512 said:


> Tons of people up here do. I have a few 400 no shovel but thats only if they are on the same block as another, alot of 1 car drives around here. Alot of people do 90 a month as well around here. Prices around here literally change within a couple miles. If you sit on 494 and 52. You have 1 city with a medium income of probably 30k 2 miles south 70k 4 miles east 100 then wsp one end is probably 30k and the other 100 plus. So you also have alley drives then 15 long by 4 wide.


Yup, Ive gotten flyers from a company called Wizard something or another for $100/month starting for 5 months. Not super cheap but that seems to be about where some of the pricing is.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2045508 said:


> My winter season was alway Nov 1 to March 31.


This.......


----------



## andersman02

banonea;2045514 said:


> My winter contract is nov 1 to apr 31. My monthly maintenance contracts, if the grass grows, we mow if it snows we plow it is all thw same price.


We do Nov 15th-april 15th, I wouldnt mind trying to change full maint customers to monthly though. That sounds like it would be a heck of a lot easier.


----------



## qualitycut

I will plow 35.00 drives with no shoveling all day long.


----------



## andersman02

im hungry as cafe, wish chipotle delivered. quality pick me up some. Chipotle on cliff.


----------



## andersman02

qualitycut;2045522 said:


> I will plow 35.00 drives with no shoveling all day long.


Always happy when I get one of those "stay in the truck" customers


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2045522 said:


> I will plow 35.00 drives with no shoveling all day long.


This........


----------



## Polarismalibu

andersman02;2045517 said:


> Yup, Ive gotten flyers from a company called Wizard something or another for $100/month starting for 5 months. Not super cheap but that seems to be about where some of the pricing is.


I think wizard is on here. I remember seeing his truck


----------



## banonea

andersman02;2045519 said:


> We do Nov 15th-april 15th, I wouldnt mind trying to change full maint customers to monthly though. That sounds like it would be a heck of a lot easier.


Same check every month for 12 months. I figure mowing at 28 weeks, i figure 4-5 plowing per month for 6 months, plus weed and fert and any other services they want, divided by 12 is there monthly price and people seem to love it.


----------



## banonea

andersman02;2045526 said:


> Always happy when I get one of those "stay in the truck" customers


Thats why i got shovelers in the trucks, i dont get out.......


----------



## TKLAWN

Got a call today looking for mowing and snow plowing. So I go meet the lady and she says she wants it push mowed and snow blown.

I said we don't do either, and not many companies will.

She was not happy.


----------



## banonea

TKLAWN;2045533 said:


> Got a call today looking for mowing and snow plowing. So I go meet the lady and she says she wants it push mowed and snow blown.
> 
> I said we don't do either, and not many companies will.
> 
> She was not happy.


We do....cost extra


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2045505 said:


> Hell, I can't remember what I typed yesterday for a search!
> 
> Haha.


That's old age kicking in.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2045502 said:


> I rarely see people advertising seasonal pricing down here. When I do its 640 with no shoveling. But I do often see $20 per time with shoveling and even a few cases that offer salting the drive for for same. So salt plow and shovel for $20. Fricking insane.
> 
> I was talking with employee who did snow removal in his earlier days. He's 55 now. He used to average $100 an hour 30-40 years ago in the winter


Typically the really cheap guys are doing it using their auto insurance and don't realize they are not covered by it if something goes wrong.


----------



## TKLAWN

banonea;2045535 said:


> We do....cost extra


We do areas that need to be done that way, but I'm not push mowing areas that can be done with the 60' or blowing square 3 stall drives.

Nor will i ask my guys to do it.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2045529 said:


> Same check every month for 12 months. I figure mowing at 28 weeks, i figure 4-5 plowing per month for 6 months, plus weed and fert and any other services they want, divided by 12 is there monthly price and people seem to love it.


I know mom does. 1 check up front for a set amount and knows what she is getting for it.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2045533 said:


> Got a call today looking for mowing and snow plowing. So I go meet the lady and she says she wants it push mowed and snow blown.
> 
> I said we don't do either, and not many companies will.
> 
> She was not happy.


I have had a few rhis year like that. They seem to be the anal people who think the mowers destroy the lawn and plows scratch the driveway


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2045529 said:


> Same check every month for 12 months. I figure mowing at 28 weeks, i figure 4-5 plowing per month for 6 months, plus weed and fert and any other services they want, divided by 12 is there monthly price and people seem to love it.


30 2 inch plows?


----------



## banonea

TKLAWN;2045540 said:


> We do areas that need to be done that way, but I'm not push mowing areas that can be done with the 60' or blowing square 3 stall drives.
> 
> Nor will i ask my guys to do it.


If the price is rightgo for it. That is the one thing we have over most companies inmy area, we dont say no, as long as they are willing to pay for the service. I wont do it for free......


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2045544 said:


> I have had a few rhis year like that. They seem to be the anal people who think the mowers destroy the lawn and plows scratch the driveway


Exactly my thoughts!

If they are a PIA from the start they usually only get worse.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2045542 said:


> I know mom does. 1 check up front for a set amount and knows what she is getting for it.


We offer it that way as well. Most prefer to may monthly over thw full year


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2045545 said:


> 30 2 inch plows?


Same price. Only exception is the blizzard clause. 12" in 12 hours or "blizzard conditions " as deemed by the NWS, i have the "option" to charge $50.00/hr for that 1 storm on top of the monthly charge. ....never don it, but nice to have the option


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2045549 said:


> If the price is rightgo for it. That is the one thing we have over most companies inmy area, we dont say no, as long as they are willing to pay for the service. I wont do it for free......


Yea I say no alot.


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2045554 said:


> Same price


What you mean?


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2045556 said:


> What you mean?


I edited the post


----------



## banonea

I may have misunderstood your post quality


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2045454 said:


> Anytime between now and the 11th. So probably 6am on the 6th sense it's deer opener.


Oh boy, almost go time!


----------



## TKLAWN

banonea;2045559 said:


> I may have misunderstood your post quality


Still on the oxycotin?


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2045559 said:


> I may have misunderstood your post quality


You said you figure 4-5 plows a month over 6 months so i qas just wondering where that number comes from. Maybe 1 inch snow falls not 2 inches


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2045564 said:


> Still on the oxycotin?


If so i want to try some.


----------



## cbservicesllc

andersman02;2045507 said:


> I just dont get it. I understand shopping around for prices but after being burned season after season........I just want to ask what the cafe is going through your head?


People are idiots... I'll go above and beyond for my resi lawn customers... That's about where it stops...


----------



## banonea

TKLAWN;2045564 said:


> Still on the oxycotin?


Will be when i get home,back still sore


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2045565 said:


> You said you figure 4-5 plows a month over 6 months so i qas just wondering where that number comes from. Maybe 1 inch snow falls not 2 inches


I figure 2"


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2045563 said:


> Oh boy, almost go time!


Yep any day really. Hope it's at least a week. I got cafe to get done


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2045571 said:


> I figure 2"


Ok but im wondering where you came up with 25-30 2 inch snowfalls you r pricing would be about 2 times higher than it should


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2045578 said:


> Ok but im wondering where you came up with 25-30 2 inch snowfalls you r pricing would be about 2 times higher than it should


Straight up guess


----------



## banonea

To be completely honest i figure it will snow 4 to 5 times a month when you average it out over 6 months. Less in November, more in January


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;2045533 said:


> Got a call today looking for mowing and snow plowing. So I go meet the lady and she says she wants it push mowed and snow blown.
> 
> I said we don't do either, and not many companies will.
> 
> She was not happy.


Lady in town waconia??? I told her $150 a visit.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;2045598 said:


> Lady in town waconia??? I told her $150 a visit.


Damn low baller


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;2045598 said:


> Lady in town waconia??? I told her $150 a visit.


Sooo you gave her my name....jeez thanks

Jk it was in oak pointe


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;2045602 said:


> Sooo you gave her my name....jeez thanks
> 
> Jk it was in oak pointe


I had one up by the old water tower. Big mowers will stress her grass and plows will scratch her asphalt. She did not find my price funny.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The Turbo 2 is about 1/4-1/3" wider than my S6 was.

It says 13 hours of charge if you use the Turbo charger that comes with it in 15 minutes.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2045567 said:


> If so i want to try some.


they work wonders....you don't feel ANYTHING


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;2045605 said:


> I had one up by the old water tower. Big mowers will stress her grass and plows will scratch her asphalt. She did not find my price funny.


See that is the thing. If that is the service they want, I will bid it. if they will pay the price I want, I will do it. when they b!tch, I explain the amount of work they are wanting don and why it cost so much and they change their mind and we do it the way I want........everyone is happy


----------



## IDST

Put the new Michelin s on. I hope they work well. They have a lot of siping all the way thru the tread.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jagext;2045635 said:


> Put the new Michelin s on. I hope they work well. They have a lot of siping all the way thru the tread.


The AT????


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;2045636 said:


> The AT????


I thought about it more and I'm pretty sure I had the at2's or whatever they are NOT the m/s.

Jag, I think you'll like them they've been my fav tire so far. These kooks seem nice too but we'll see how long they last


----------



## IDST

LwnmwrMan22;2045636 said:


> The AT????


Ltz ms2 I believe


----------



## IDST

Greenery;2045640 said:


> I thought about it more and I'm pretty sure I had the at2's or whatever they are NOT the m/s.
> 
> Jag, I think you'll like them they've been my fav tire so far. These kooks seem nice too but we'll see how long they last


Warranty is 70,000 so they should.


----------



## CityGuy

Morning Green.


----------



## CityGuy

Got to love house fires at 1200 a.m.


----------



## CityGuy

It's a balmy 42° out right now.


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;2045651 said:


> It's a balmy 42° out right now.


Feels dang nice out with no wind


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;2045653 said:


> Feels dang nice out with no wind


Misting here now. Didn't think it was supposed to rain until tonight?


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2045651 said:


> It's a balmy 42° out right now.


It's misting out


----------



## CityGuy

39° and misting


----------



## SnowGuy73

50° breezy, cloudy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Heavy dew...


----------



## Bill1090

44° 
Heavy clouds.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

More rain tonight and tomorrow morning


----------



## albhb3

43 balmy in green bay on da big lAKE


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2045676 said:


> Heavy dew...


How are clean ups going, your last day


----------



## unit28

Winter is on the horizon
Albeit. ....sub horizon


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2045712 said:


> How are clean ups going, your last day


Going good.

Bittersweet, some of these are customers I've had for 17 years. But I'm looking forward to Monday.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2045734 said:


> Going good.
> 
> Bittersweet, some of these are customers I've had for 17 years. But I'm looking forward to Monday.


I bet... that's one heck of an adjustment... especially when you probably have seen some of these people every week...


----------



## Ranger620

SnowGuy73;2045734 said:


> Going good.
> 
> Bittersweet, some of these are customers I've had for 17 years. But I'm looking forward to Monday.


I was gone for a while did you finally get a new job?


----------



## Polarismalibu

i see north pro. He's next door

Creeper pic won't work I guess


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

FWIW, it's the Michelin LTX M/S I have.


----------



## JCS

*Aitkin area*

In the process of moving to the Deerwood/Aitkin area. Anyone looking for subs in that area or even the Brainerd/Baxter area? 
Have 13 years experience in mainly commercial plowing. P.M. me if your looking.
Thank you


----------



## qualitycut

Why couldnt my employees kids 16th bday be the last two days it rained. Brought him to do his test this morning and still not here. Suns coming out though


----------



## qualitycut

Perennials we cut are growing again


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ranger620;2045737 said:


> I was gone for a while did you finally get a new job?


Yes sir....


----------



## Ranger620

SnowGuy73;2045781 said:


> Yes sir....


Good for you.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2045764 said:


> FWIW, it's the Michelin LTX M/S I have.


And those do pretty good?


----------



## qualitycut

All i know is bfg have been worse i have ever owned


----------



## qualitycut

I think we should have waited my other guy isnt doing so good, missing turns forgetting where hes going. Think hes having a tough time with the death.


----------



## Greenery

SnowGuy73;2045781 said:


> Yes sir....


Done with lawn care?

What's the new venture?


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;2045789 said:


> I think we should have waited my other guy isnt doing so good, missing turns forgetting where hes going. Think hes having a tough time with the death.


I can imagine. Had they worked together for a long time?


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2045789 said:


> I think we should have waited my other guy isnt doing so good, missing turns forgetting where hes going. Think hes having a tough time with the death.


If you want to give him the rest of the day off I can help you...:salute:


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2045789 said:


> I think we should have waited my other guy isnt doing so good, missing turns forgetting where hes going. Think hes having a tough time with the death.


I'm sure he is. Especially if they have worked together for a while.


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2045791 said:


> I can imagine. Had they worked together for a long time?


Yup every day all summer


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2045792 said:


> If you want to give him the rest of the day off I can help you...:salute:


Thanks but we are going to do one and call it a day a lot of leafs left on the area we were going to do today anyway


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2045783 said:


> And those do pretty good?


They are one of the highest rated tires at TireRack.con


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2045789 said:


> I think we should have waited my other guy isnt doing so good, missing turns forgetting where hes going. Think hes having a tough time with the death.


Did this guy work with the other guy when your buddy had the accounts?

Edit: I see you answered... That's no good


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2045800 said:


> They are one of the highest rated tires at TireRack.con


How many miles you get on plow trucks with those?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;2045790 said:


> Done with lawn care?
> 
> What's the new venture?


Yup.

Public works.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2045797 said:


> Thanks but we are going to do one and call it a day a lot of leafs left on the area we were going to do today anyway


There you go.

Beer:30.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sun feels good!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2045807 said:


> Sun feels good!


To hot!!!...


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;2045808 said:


> To hot!!!...


Perfect here. Cloudy and 44°.


----------



## Ranger620

SnowGuy73;2045804 said:


> Yup.
> 
> Public works.


Nice. Took a while but ya finally got it


----------



## Ranger620

Getting the boat ready for storage. Haven't used in in a while (too long). Found 4" of water to n one of my "dry" storage compartments


----------



## Greenery

Ranger620;2045818 said:


> Getting the boat ready for storage. Haven't used in in a while (too long). Found 4" of water to n one of my "dry" storage compartments


Uh oh.

Mine never even left storage this year.


----------



## Greenery

SnowGuy73;2045804 said:


> Yup.
> 
> Public works.


Nice......


----------



## qualitycut

New details on it out. Think star trib had the article


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ranger620;2045816 said:


> Nice. Took a while but ya finally got it


Hell yeah it did!

Haha.


----------



## Ranger620

So I talk to a guy Tuesday late about plowing a lot that he owns. Said he was getting a couple bids. No problem. Sent it over late last night called to talk to him he says well it took a while and I didn't hear from you so I took the first and only bid I had wtf. Give a guy a day or two. Procrastinate then just sign the first thing that comes across your desk


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2045838 said:


> So I talk to a guy Tuesday late about plowing a lot that he owns. Said he was getting a couple bids. No problem. Sent it over late last night called to talk to him he says well it took a while and I didn't hear from you so I took the first and only bid I had wtf. Give a guy a day or two. Procrastinate then just sign the first thing that comes across your desk


They probably freaked out the other day


----------



## qualitycut

Today the wind is either helping our cafeing you


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2045844 said:


> Today the wind is either helping our cafeing you


Uhh what?...


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;2045838 said:


> So I talk to a guy Tuesday late about plowing a lot that he owns. Said he was getting a couple bids. No problem. Sent it over late last night called to talk to him he says well it took a while and I didn't hear from you so I took the first and only bid I had wtf. Give a guy a day or two. Procrastinate then just sign the first thing that comes across your desk


Don't you just love those kind of folks?!


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2045846 said:


> Uhh what?...


Trying to blow leafs. Pretty gusty here


----------



## cbservicesllc

Down in SSS's neighborhood


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2045849 said:


> Down in SSS's neighborhood


Put your wallet in your front pocket


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2045838 said:


> So I talk to a guy Tuesday late about plowing a lot that he owns. Said he was getting a couple bids. No problem. Sent it over late last night called to talk to him he says well it took a while and I didn't hear from you so I took the first and only bid I had wtf. Give a guy a day or two. Procrastinate then just sign the first thing that comes across your desk


I usually light those people up... Can't take that cafe anymore...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;2045838 said:


> So I talk to a guy Tuesday late about plowing a lot that he owns. Said he was getting a couple bids. No problem. Sent it over late last night called to talk to him he says well it took a while and I didn't hear from you so I took the first and only bid I had wtf. Give a guy a day or two. Procrastinate then just sign the first thing that comes across your desk


Had a guy call me 3 times on Monday for a leaf cleanup. Called him back about 2:30 in the afternoon, said I would get over there and look at it.

Got busy working on the leaf box, forgot. Guy calls at 7 am the next morning. Didn't answer the phone, I was still in bed.

Called him at 8:30 am, he said don't worry about it, he panicked, and hired someone else.

People are just stupid. I don't know why I even answer residential calls.


----------



## cbservicesllc

TONS of MNDOT trucks on 94 and 694 from South Minneapolis to Rogers today... mounted up, lights flashing doing run throughs... We're comin, We're comin!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;2045838 said:


> So I talk to a guy Tuesday late about plowing a lot that he owns. Said he was getting a couple bids. No problem. Sent it over late last night called to talk to him he says well it took a while and I didn't hear from you so I took the first and only bid I had wtf. Give a guy a day or two. Procrastinate then just sign the first thing that comes across your desk


Same thing happened to me recently. Can't they see that next week will be 70 or close


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

2:30 with this Turbo 2, still at 50% battery.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2045843 said:


> They probably freaked out the other day


I would guess this to be the case. No new accounts for me this year


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;2045864 said:


> I would guess this to be the case. No new accounts for me this year


I bailed on the opportunity down towards the cities too.

Couple small extra lots right in the same area, and lost the 7 mcd's, but whatever.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Cafe this wind!


----------



## CityGuy

It's one of those days.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2045807 said:


> Sun feels good!


I'm looking forward to bed thirty.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2045859 said:


> TONS of MNDOT trucks on 94 and 694 from South Minneapolis to Rogers today... mounted up, lights flashing doing run throughs... We're comin, We're comin!


Or were they going to Ripley for spot training?


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2045875 said:


> Or were they going to Ripley for spot training?


I don't think so... They were going in different directions, about 5 or 6 different groups... traveling in their staggered pattern...

Must be a FedEx Friday...


----------



## unit28

:whistling:........

.


----------



## Drakeslayer

cbservicesllc;2045859 said:


> TONS of MNDOT trucks on 94 and 694 from South Minneapolis to Rogers today... mounted up, lights flashing doing run throughs... We're comin, We're comin!


Saw the same on Highway 12 between Delano and Litchfield.


----------



## Polarismalibu

So I'm starting to think my break controller isn't working right. What do you guys with fords have it set at with a skid?


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;2045885 said:


> Saw the same on Highway 12 between Delano and Litchfield.


You must be lost


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;2045889 said:


> So I'm starting to think my break controller isn't working right. What do you guys with fords have it set at with a skid?


Full Dump Trailer which should be close, set at 6


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;2045894 said:


> Full Dump Trailer which should be close, set at 6


On high and set at 6? I pulled my dump today with 3 yards of rock on high and 8.5 and felt like I was set on 2


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2045897 said:


> On high and set at 6? I pulled my dump today with 3 yards of rock on high and 8.5 and felt like I was set on 2


Brakes out of adjustment?


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2045899 said:


> Brakes out of adjustment?


Both skid trailers seem to be like that too. So I'm leaning to the truck


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;2045897 said:


> On high and set at 6? I pulled my dump today with 3 yards of rock on high and 8.5 and felt like I was set on 2


On medium, if I had it at 8.5 I would be lock up the brakes everytime I touch the peddle.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;2045902 said:


> Both skid trailers seem to be like that too. So I'm leaning to the truck


If multiple trailers are doing it, I'd say truck too. Check the output voltage at the 7 pin?

I adjust our brakes 2-3 times a year to keep even wear.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2045885 said:


> Saw the same on Highway 12 between Delano and Litchfield.


Same down here. We should send our trucks out to lots and practice


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2045909 said:


> Same down here. We should send our trucks out to lots and practice


.......................


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;2045906 said:


> If multiple trailers are doing it, I'd say truck too. Check the output voltage at the 7 pin?
> 
> I adjust our brakes 2-3 times a year to keep even wear.


Yeah I'll have to check it this weekend. My '14 used to damn near throw me threw the windshield


----------



## Polarismalibu

Just got a call back from my insurance agent. Fish house and truck are covered if they go for a swim


----------



## CityGuy

Picked up a stihl bg 50 brand new for 90. Retail is 125.00


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2045914 said:


> Yeah I'll have to check it this weekend. My '14 used to damn near throw me threw the windshield


Then I bet your trailer brakes are weak.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2045919 said:


> Then I bet your trailer brakes are weak.


That's what I thought at first but it's all three trailers


----------



## Bill1090

unit28;2045879 said:


> :whistling:........


That doesn't look promising.


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;2045916 said:


> Picked up a stihl bg 50 brand new for 90. Retail is 125.00


Atta pepper.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2045922 said:


> That's what I thought at first but it's all three trailers


If you hit the lever on the controller, do the brakes lock up?

If you turn the controller all the way to 10, do the brakes lock up?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2045931 said:


> If you hit the lever on the controller, do the brakes lock up?
> 
> If you turn the controller all the way to 10, do the brakes lock up?


Yeah if I'm hardly moving.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2045933 said:


> Yeah if I'm hardly moving.


Then it's probably the trailers.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I can't believe all three trailers don't work. The ones not even a year old and has hardly left the shop all summer. 

My going to have my buddy hook up tonight And see what his dose with his dodge


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Probably the thing that gets to me the most.....solenoid issues.


I can get the truck loader to turn over by jumping the battery cable to the other side of the solenoid. 

Other than that, it would just click with the key.

Go and get a new solenoid, now no click with the key. Nothing.

The thing that drives me the most nuts, electrical on equipment.

Plus solenoid is strapped to the starter with a hose clamp, and any other solenoid I can find doesn't have slots wide enough to run hose clamps through.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2045955 said:


> Probably the thing that gets to me the most.....solenoid issues.
> 
> I can get the truck loader to turn over by jumping the battery cable to the other side of the solenoid.
> 
> Other than that, it would just click with the key.
> 
> Go and get a new solenoid, now no click with the key. Nothing.
> 
> The thing that drives me the most nuts, electrical on equipment.
> 
> Plus solenoid is strapped to the starter with a hose clamp, and any other solenoid I can find doesn't have slots wide enough to run hose clamps through.


Check the placement of the small wires on the solenoid, i screw them up all the time


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;2045925 said:


> That doesn't look promising.


Depends what camp you're in...


----------



## CityGuy

If this keeps up we're going to need a duty crew or full time staffing.


----------



## unit28

Bill1090;2045925 said:


> That doesn't look promising.


Till you start looking at trend patterns

It's always fun/interesting for me to look at.

during the 120hr snow acc 
the map shows at least a foot in the wasatch

But

I'd be watching the. KE/LI for around Thursday/ Fri
that shows near Duluth attm


----------



## unit28

Dg/gfS @ 192 hr........forecast
attm


----------



## qualitycut

Buddy might have a few tornado v boxes for sale, if anyone is interested let me know. He just bought them today came as a package deal with some pushers and other things. I can get info if interested


----------



## qualitycut

Customer texts me, you guys didn't come cut yesterday will you be here today? At 530. I say Monday, it rained a few days we will do final clean up then also. She says well i hope the few leaves i have are down by then. Now i get a text saying you know, could you wait until later in the week.


----------



## Bill1090

unit28;2045968 said:


> Dg/gfS @ 192 hr........forecast
> attm


That looks better!


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;2045965 said:


> If this keeps up we're going to need a duty crew or full time staffing.


Uh oh.........


----------



## Bill1090

Devils night in Detroit....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;2045978 said:


> Devils night in Detroit....


Thats right....

Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2045969 said:


> Buddy might have a few tornado v boxes for sale, if anyone is interested let me know. He just bought them today came as a package deal with some pushers and other things. I can get info if interested


Are they the 7' ones???


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2045985 said:


> Are they the 7' ones???


I will find out he was literally unloading them as i pulled in


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;2045982 said:


> Thats right....
> 
> Thanks for the reminder.


Sounds like it's already heating up.

See what I did there?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Wow, my first day of real work in several weeks and I'm ready for bed already. I barely can stay awake at Buffalo wild wings


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal............2-2


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2045982 said:


> Thats right....
> 
> Thanks for the reminder.


Forgot about that.


----------



## Doughboy12

Corner curved glass broke...time out.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;2045978 said:


> Devils night in Detroit....


Can't be much left to burn...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2045999 said:


> Can't be much left to burn...


Bunch of kids egging cars right now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sprinkles in Eden prairie.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;2045989 said:


> Sounds like it's already heating up.
> 
> See what I did there?


I do...........


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal..............


----------



## CityGuy

goal..................


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light rain in Shakopee.


----------



## unit28

If this were to be an all snow event
qpf at .8


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2045850 said:


> Put your wallet in your front pocket


My area isn't like that. Better bring some payup if you want to be my neighbor. 


cbservicesllc;2045859 said:


> TONS of MNDOT trucks on 94 and 694 from South Minneapolis to Rogers today... mounted up, lights flashing doing run throughs... We're comin, We're comin!


I saw that on 494 today. Looked funny.


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;2045976 said:


> Uh oh.........


4 calls in 24 hours, 6 in 72.

We're lucky to do 1 a week.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I guess no bonfire tonight.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;2046017 said:


> I guess no bonfire tonight.


It's beautiful here


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2046011 said:


> If this were to be an all snow event
> qpf at .8


So that's QPF for the week correct?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2046015 said:


> 4 calls in 24 hours, 6 in 72.
> 
> We're lucky to do 1 a week.


I'm assuming fire calls? Is it because people are firing up heaters?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2046012 said:


> My area isn't like that. Better bring some payup if you want to be my neighbor.
> 
> I saw that on 494 today. Looked funny.


I know, all you rich snobs up there


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2046023 said:


> I'm assuming fire calls? Is it because people are firing up heaters?


1 fire
1 rekindle
2 medicals since midnight


----------



## CityGuy

Goal.....................


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal.............power play


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2046021 said:


> So that's QPF for the week correct?


Yeah the map states that it is a time frame

But there's a system going to come up like a panhandle hooker

Maybe.....


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;2046026 said:


> 1 fire
> 1 rekindle
> 2 medicals since midnight


Well if you would've put it out the first time you would've only had 3 calls then....


----------



## unit28

Characteristic of this amplified and active early november pacific trough---will be the spread of winter-like conditions across the north central rockies. A second aspect of the pattern---the robust nature of the wave cyclones exiting the rockies and migrating across the northern and central plains. ...model preferences/uncertainty assessment... In the west--- the 30/00z deterministic guidance remains in very good agreement with the complexity of the amplified pacific trough---and the two stronger shortwave ejections across the rockies and downstream across the continental divide.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Detroit fire is pretty quite.


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;2046034 said:


> Detroit fire is pretty quite.


The druggies are just waking up.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;2046029 said:


> Yeah the map states that it is a time frame
> 
> But there's a system going to come up like a panhandle hooker
> 
> Maybe.....


Panhandle Hookers are always good for 8-10" of snow.


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;2046030 said:


> Well if you would've put it out the first time you would've only had 3 calls then....


We thought we did but must have been a few embers and the wind got to them.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2046034 said:


> Detroit fire is pretty quite.


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2046038 said:


> We thought we did but must have been a few embers and the wind got to them.


I guess thts why you are all part time....


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;2046036 said:


> Panhandle Hookers are always good for 8-10" of snow.


It'd be interesting to see forecasted jet stream
I'm out
Been a long week with 20 plus hrs of ot

Zzzzzz


----------



## albhb3

unit28;2046049 said:


> It'd be interesting to see forecasted jet stream
> I'm out
> Been a long week with 20 plus hrs of ot
> 
> Zzzzzz


welcome to my life except plan that 20+ot hours every week


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goallllllllllllllllll


----------



## unit28

albhb3;2046053 said:


> welcome to my life except plan that 20+ot hours every week


We've been on mandatory 10s for three years
I just work extra .....no lunch break etc


----------



## unit28

I do climb trees once in awhile. .....


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2046029 said:


> Yeah the map states that it is a time frame
> 
> But there's a system going to come up like a panhandle hooker
> 
> Maybe.....


Yeah that's what I figured... Just wasn't sure if it was "7 Day" Precip or "Day 7"


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;2046030 said:


> Well if you would've put it out the first time you would've only had 3 calls then....


I wasn't going to say it... :salute:


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2046038 said:


> We thought we did but must have been a few embers and the wind got to them.


Happens to the best of us


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;2046062 said:


> I do climb trees once in awhile. .....


Whoa whoa whoa......Where's the picture?


----------



## Doughboy12

Did you all see there was a new record sniper kill? 2815 meters.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2046075 said:


> Did you all see there was a new record sniper kill? 2815 meters.


Jeez over 9000 feet. That's insane


----------



## unit28

this picture?

If this js gets organized.......

You can see caa coming down from Canada and precipitation coming up in the js


----------



## Doughboy12

That's the game...!5-4 Wild win


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;2046084 said:


> That's the game...!5-4 Wild win


Dang, I missed the end. Glad they won.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2046080 said:


> this picture?
> 
> If this js gets organized.......
> 
> You can see caa coming down from Canada and precipitation coming up in the js


Well... Let's hope that doesn't happen...


----------



## Greenery

http://www.bcsportbikes.com/forum/s...-t-even#/forumsite/21158/topics/146566?page=1


----------



## qualitycut

2500 a piece for the 2 and 3200 for the 1 vbox its a 14 used 1 season can get pics if interested


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;2046090 said:


> http://www.bcsportbikes.com/forum/s...-t-even#/forumsite/21158/topics/146566?page=1


Holly crap!


----------



## Camden

Greenery;2046090 said:


> http://www.bcsportbikes.com/forum/s...-t-even#/forumsite/21158/topics/146566?page=1


That was posted a year or two ago. Fantastic stuff there. I shared it with a lot of people who enjoyed it just as much.


----------



## qualitycut

Raining........


----------



## SnowGuy73

45° breezy, light rain.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Everything is soaked. 

Not sure how much rain we got as mama already brough my rain gauge in.


----------



## CityGuy

44° drizzle.

Light wind.


----------



## CityGuy

Good day to burn a house with Green, again.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yuhas says rain until noon.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Today is shot for cleanups.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2046091 said:


> 2500 a piece for the 2 and 3200 for the 1 vbox its a 14 used 1 season can get pics if interested


can you post some pic.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2046148 said:


> Today is shot for cleanups.


I gave up this week. Next week is suppose to be warmer. get clean ups done and get stakes in the ground.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Talking rain Wednesday, Thursday and Friday next.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;2046157 said:


> I gave up this week. Next week is suppose to be warmer. get clean ups done and get stakes in the ground.


We had basically given up until today. Today was supposed to be done raining before 7 am. We were starting at 9, with stuff without many leaves, then working sun up to sun down until done for 2 weeks.

Next week daylight savings ends (tonight) so now it's dark at 5 pm.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;2046159 said:


> Talking rain Wednesday, Thursday and Friday next.


Thursday and Friday were highsonly in the 40s.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2046159 said:


> Talking rain Wednesday, Thursday and Friday next.


Plus temps back into the 40's.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2046160 said:


> We had basically given up until today. Today was supposed to be done raining before 7 am. We were starting at 9, with stuff without many leaves, then working sun up to sun down until done for 2 weeks.
> 
> *Next week daylight savings ends (tonight) so now it's dark at 5 pm*.


just means you got towork faster......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2046164 said:


> just means you got towork faster......


Or put lights on the mowers. I've been forced to do clean ups til 8pm before. Only reason I stopped was because it was residential. Just make sure you're there before or send blowers ahead in the daylight. FYI flashlight taped to blowers don't work as well as one thinks


----------



## jimslawnsnow

With all this rain coming I'm going to have 24 hours a day in the field. My 1 and only employee is going to be pissed because I can't even get anyone to interview for the job


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2046182 said:


> With all this rain coming I'm going to have 24 hours a day in the field. My 1 and only employee is going to be pissed because I can't even get anyone to interview for the job


more hours for him.........


----------



## banonea

Just looked outside and noticed it was raining out........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2046184 said:


> more hours for him.........


He knows, but he's 55 and falling apart. Sad thing is he put works all the young we hire


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Spose I should type up snowplowing invoices and get them out.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2046186 said:


> He knows, but he's 55 and falling apart. Sad thing is he put works all the young we hire


there is a old black man that walks all over town mowing grass and shoveling snow. Stopped him one day and told him if he was 20 years younger I would hire him in a heartbeat.

On a good note, one of the best people to ever work for me has came back for this winter. with luck, I can get him to stay on full time.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2046188 said:


> Spose I should type up snowplowing invoices and get them out.


I was thinking the same thing. waiting for a bit to call a guy in Watertown to see if he still has a trans for sale that I need for my sand truck. might be doing a road trip if he dose.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The good doctor says 74 on Wednesday.


----------



## unit28

Wednesday Night And Thursday

Cooler. Partly cloudy with a 20 percent chance of rain. Lows in the lower 40s. Highs around 50.

Thursday Night

Mostly cloudy. A chance of rain in the evening...then a chance of rain...possibly mixed with snow after midnight. Lows in the mid 30s. Chance of precipitation 40 percent.

Friday.....daytime

Mostly cloudy with a chance of rain...possibly mixed with snow in the morning...then partly cloudy with a chance of rain in the afternoon. Highs in the mid 40s. Chance of precipitation 30 percent.*


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://weather.cod.edu/forecast/


----------



## unit28

Looking at the forecasted rain (which up ramping up a lot) for eow.

Cyclo genetically speaking the LPS is going to wrap cold air into the comma head, wind barbs are indicating that. There's quite a robust snow storm building up in the Rockies that should create a cold column , It's moving NE, 
. We'll be cut off from that initially, looks like a split flow pattern
With the cold air moving from the Rockies through ndak.

Looking at this ( wind barbs) it should grab some cold air from ndak. Barrow line is just west of the LPS but the upper lvl is going to wrap in some cold air


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2046205 said:


> http://weather.cod.edu/forecast/


I quit trying to post from there

It won't show what you want......


----------



## unit28

Wasatch HWO.....


A COLDER MORE ROBUST STORM SYSTEM IS FORECAST TO AFFECT THE REGION BEGINNING EARLY NEXT WEEK. THIS STORM SYSTEM WILL BRING GUSTY WINDS...SIGNIFICANTLY COLDER TEMPERATURES...WIDESPREAD VALLEY RAIN AND ACCUMULATING MOUNTAIN SNOW TO THE OUTLOOK AREA BEGINNING LATER MONDAY AND CONTINUING AT TIMES THROUGH LATE WEEK. MONITOR THE NEXT SEVERAL FORECASTS AS MORE DETAIL BECOMES AVAILABLE REGARDING THE TIMING AND POTENTIAL IMPACTS OF THIS STORM SYSTEM.


----------



## unit28

500mb height falls and lifted index are on Duluth

The li is about three on kenetic energy

Three is mild, five is significant ly strong


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2046207 said:


> I quit trying to post from there
> 
> It won't show what you want......


Yeah, I was going to delete it, then my kid needed something...

Pretty big moisture for next Friday when the temps bail. Nov 8 snow from last year again?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Excellent views at Wal-Mart this morning.


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;2046220 said:


> Excellent views at Wal-Mart this morning.


Seriously??


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;2046224 said:


> Seriously??


Absolutely...


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2046218 said:


> Yeah, I was going to delete it, then my kid needed something...
> 
> Pretty big moisture for next Friday when the temps bail. Nov 8 snow from last year again?


Probably will happen and my kid will probably come then too and leave me all sorts of screwed wth snow


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2046218 said:


> Yeah, I was going to delete it, then my kid needed something...
> 
> Pretty big moisture for next Friday when the temps bail. Nov 8 snow from last year again?


That will change


----------



## SnowGuy73

Rain has stopped.


----------



## snowman55

All I can smell is pumpkin. Guess that's what I get for using my favorite carving tool.... Chainsaw


----------



## Polarismalibu

snowman55;2046260 said:


> All I can smell is pumpkin. Guess that's what I get for using my favorite carving tool.... Chainsaw


I got my nephew using the sawsall and drill so make his pumpkin SpongeBob


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well look at that it's beer:30 already


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Meteogram shows snow.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2046310 said:


> Meteogram shows snow.


For Friday?


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;2046294 said:


> Well look at that it's beer:30 already


Cafe, I'm ready for shots


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2046310 said:


> Meteogram shows snow.


Cafe that too!


----------



## albhb3

NorthernProServ;2046315 said:


> Cafe, I'm ready for shots


Agreed this weather blows


----------



## TKLAWN

northernproserv;2046316 said:


> cafe that too!


x2........


----------



## unit28

The second system and its strong 250mb southwesterly jet axis will drive progressively through the central portion of the country thursday night and friday---with the challenge being---how strong will this second wave cyclone be by the time it reaches the upper great lakes. For now...the 31/00z is surprisingly fast with its migratory northeastward track from southeast colorado to the east end of lake superior. 

the fact that both the gfs/ecmwf have further intensification of this system over northwest ontario beyond day 6---makes this particular storm system worth a continued watch.


----------



## unit28

My precipitation crashed to very little

However, Temps came down too

Fri:Am is at 32* attm




That fcst dsc is also at Duluth east end of superior


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2046315 said:


> Cafe, I'm ready for shots


Yeaaa buddy!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;2046315 said:


> Cafe, I'm ready for shots


Yeah and bedtime would be 6 lol


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2046310 said:


> Meteogram shows snow.


Bah... did for Wednesday too


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2046316 said:


> Cafe that too!


Agreed....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2046329 said:


> Yeah and bedtime would be 6 lol


Light weight!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2046310 said:


> Meteogram shows snow.


Bring it!...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2046330 said:


> Bah... did for Wednesday too


He worries to much


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2046335 said:


> Light weight!


From noon to six that's a lot of shots lol


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2046349 said:


> From noon to six that's a lot of shots lol


You worry too much! Haha.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2046359 said:


> You worry too much! Haha.


I just want to be awake to play cards against humanity when everyone comes over tonight

So it's beer until then


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2046372 said:


> I just want to be awake to play cards against humanity when everyone comes over tonight
> 
> So it's beer until then


Never played that, I hear good things thou.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2046373 said:


> Never played that, I hear good things thou.


It's way fun with a bunch of people drinking. Just make sure there's no kids around at all!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2046390 said:


> It's way fun with a bunch of people drinking. Just make sure there's no kids around at all!


Might have to look into that then, thanks!


----------



## CityGuy

Cleaned up Delano today. Put another house in the basement.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Pretty low structure fire numbers for Devil's night last night.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Boo!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2046330 said:


> Bah... did for Wednesday too


Temps won't be as warm as what the other guy said for next wed


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like Sun-Thur for work.


----------



## unit28

Can anyone recommend a good school for biz mngmt......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sun is out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2046442 said:


> Can anyone recommend a good school for biz mngmt......


School of hard knocks??

Used to cost a pound of flesh and a pint of blood. Now it costs an arm and a leg.


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;2046442 said:


> Can anyone recommend a good school for biz mngmt......


Mn school of business.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2046444 said:


> School of hard knocks??
> 
> Used to cost a pound of flesh and a pint of blood. Now it costs an arm and a leg.


Alllllllways........


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2046444 said:


> School of hard knocks??
> 
> Used to cost a pound of flesh and a pint of blood. Now it costs an arm and a leg.


No charge for the flop sweat and tears show eh!


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2046438 said:


> Looks like Sun-Thur for work.


Split flow

thinking attm
it'll keep things drier here

Southern LPS shifts east draws cooler Temps in though

KE looks stronger Duluth to fire decent moisture

Dendritic/deformation zone bares watchin


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2046444 said:


> School of hard knocks??
> 
> Used to cost a pound of flesh and a pint of blood. Now it costs an arm and a leg.


unless you're the boss
then you keep yours ,
and tear everyone else's off and beat them with it


----------



## cbservicesllc

Wow, went from dreary to sunny in like 30 seconds


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2046444 said:


> School of hard knocks??
> 
> Used to cost a pound of flesh and a pint of blood. Now it costs an arm and a leg.


Alllllllways me boy!


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2046434 said:


> Temps won't be as warm as what the other guy said for next wed


Alright, so straight up, what are the chances we get an 1" of snow that sticks to pavement?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2046459 said:


> Alright, so straight up, what are the chances we get an 1" of snow that sticks to pavement?


Minimal...... Unless we get another Nov 8 snow that we got last year.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2046460 said:


> Minimal...... Unless we get another Nov 8 snow that we got last year.


What were temps leading up to it though? Not 60s the week of probably


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2046456 said:


> Wow, went from dreary to sunny in like 30 seconds


Look at the WV map.......

Sun peaked for 2 mins then set


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2046459 said:


> Alright, so straight up, what are the chances we get an 1" of snow that sticks to pavement?


I dont think it would last to long after 60s plus all week but what do i know. I just mow lawns and dig holes and fill them back in for a living.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2046465 said:


> I dont think it would last to long after 60s plus all week but what do i know. I just mow lawns and dig holes and fill them back in for a living.


Need a cold rain first...


----------



## qualitycut

I just cant wait for all the skimpy costumes tonight


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2046416 said:


> Pretty low structure fire numbers for Devil's night last night.


11 I thought I saw.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2046465 said:


> I dont think it would last to long after 60s plus all week but what do i know. I just mow lawns and dig holes and fill them back in for a living.


Look behind this next system....
it's in Washington, the one behind that is in alaska

Temps in two weeks get down where we want 
er it looks like it attm


----------



## Bill1090

Nom nom nom


----------



## CityGuy

Is it clock setting back night or is that tomorrow night?


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2046459 said:


> Alright, so straight up, what are the chances we get an 1" of snow that sticks to pavement?


If it's disorganized 80%
Well have a 10% chance
There's a sublimation uv, and wet bulb factor also


----------



## qualitycut

What happened to not going to houses with lights off? And they rang the bell about 5 times. Dogs a going ape cafe


----------



## unit28

Winter storm warning in Alaska



OMG.......



WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT UNTIL 3 PM AKST SUNDAY... .TODAY...SNOW AND BLOWING SNOW. PERIODS OF LOW VISIBILITY THIS MORNING. 

SNOW ACCUMULATION OF 2 INCHES. 

HIGHS IN THE UPPER 20S TO LOWER 30S. SOUTHEAST WINDS 15 TO 30 MPH. GUSTS TO 45 MPH. .TONIGHT...SNOW MIXED WITH RAIN AT TIMES. SNOW ACCUMULATION UP TO 3 INCHES. LOWS IN THE UPPER 20S TO LOWER 30S. SOUTHEAST WINDS 15 TO 25 MPH.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2046472 said:


> Is it clock setting back night or is that tomorrow night?


Sunday morning at 2am......

So tonight.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2046474 said:


> What happened to not going to houses with lights off? And they rang the bell about 5 times. Dogs a going ape cafe


Did you scream "YOU KIDS GET OFF MY LAWN!"


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2046478 said:


> Sunday morning at 2am......
> 
> So tonight.


So does that mean the bars can stay open another hour


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2046480 said:


> Did you scream "YOU KIDS GET OFF MY LAWN!"


Ha opened the door in my undies and glock. Its to hard to hand out candy with 2 dogs and just me here. They want to greet everyone. And im onto jack daniels already


----------



## albhb3

Doughboy12;2046480 said:


> Did you scream "YOU KIDS GET OFF MY LAWN!"


I usually go take the autoloader to the door and put a blank shell in and let it cycle with the door about 3 inches open


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2046482 said:


> So does that mean the bars can stay open another hour


Last call is at 1 isn't it???


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2046489 said:


> Last call is at 1 isn't it???


No like 145 i know they dont stay open later


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2046473 said:


> If it's disorganized 80%
> Well have a 10% chance
> There's a sublimation uv, and wet bulb factor also


Pretty much what NWS just replied with.


----------



## qualitycut

Ambulances going down the road, hope it wasn't any little kids.


----------



## qualitycut

Going as lwmr employee tonight


----------



## Drakeslayer

Marnie Gellnar just came to my house with her kids. I definetly would


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2046504 said:


> Marnie Gellnar just came to my house with her kids. I definetly would


My uncle would be so jealous, he loves her.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;2046474 said:


> What happened to not going to houses with lights off? And they rang the bell about 5 times. Dogs a going ape cafe


I have a sign on mine that says baby sleeping. Working so far.


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;2046478 said:


> Sunday morning at 2am......
> 
> So tonight.


Cool extra sleep tonight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bad news. My IP has been banned from TinyPic for violating ToS. 

This thread will die now this winter.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2046514 said:


> Bad news. My IP has been banned from TinyPic for violating ToS.
> 
> This thread will die now this winter.


Photo bucket


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2046514 said:


> Bad news. My IP has been banned from TinyPic for violating ToS.
> 
> This thread will die now this winter.


What did you do??? :crying:


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2046518 said:


> What did you do??? :crying:


He has a red dot on his house now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

...............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I can't sign into the mobile version of Photobucket, and whenever I try to link a pic from the desktop site, it throws up pics of a bunch of stuff at the bottom.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2046524 said:


> I can't sign into the mobile version of Photobucket, and whenever I try to link a pic from the desktop site, it throws up pics of a bunch of stuff at the bottom.


Really? That weird i couldn't get tiny pic to work


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

......................


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2046526 said:


> ......................


Why do you keep saying that???


----------



## SSS Inc.

I'm done with this site. Every click I make tells me my flash player needs to be updated. On a one year old mac Laptop......Doh Kay. :waving:


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;2046531 said:


> I'm done with this site. Every click I make tells me my flash player needs to be updated. On a one year old mac Laptop......Doh Kay. :waving:


Glad I'm not the only one. Major problems here tonight.

Edit: I went to SI.com and got the same error message.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2046530 said:


> Why do you keep saying that???


I'm trying to upload stuff from Photobucket, but what shows, I don't want posted.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2046535 said:


> I'm trying to upload stuff from Photobucket, but what shows, I don't want posted.


On mobile.................?
Always has a way to see your whole album....dumb.


----------



## albhb3

anybody else see the phers are up wtf


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2046531 said:


> I'm done with this site. Every click I make tells me my flash player needs to be updated. On a one year old mac Laptop......Doh Kay. :waving:


It's been that way on the forums for the station that's the home of the Vikings for a couple of weeks for me.


----------



## Doughboy12

Huala scored........to tie it at 2-2


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2046514 said:


> Bad news. My IP has been banned from TinyPic for violating ToS.
> 
> This thread will die now this winter.


Use photobucket thats what I use


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;2046540 said:


> Huala scored........to tie it at 2-2


Are you on tape delay? That was like 20 minutes ago.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;2046541 said:


> Use photobucket thats what I use


Yeah, I have pics I don't want others to see though. Family stuff.


----------



## Doughboy12

Tons of good seats available at the game!!!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2046535 said:


> I'm trying to upload stuff from Photobucket, but what shows, I don't want posted.


Gross.......


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2046542 said:


> Are you on tape delay? That was like 20 minutes ago.


Nobody was reporting and the wife had control of the remote. :waving: :laughing:


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2046544 said:


> Yeah, I have pics I don't want others to see though. Family stuff.


The app has a private setting....


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;2046531 said:


> I'm done with this site. Every click I make tells me my flash player needs to be updated. On a one year old mac Laptop......Doh Kay. :waving:


weird...mine did that too

Also nws was down, back to normal now


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2046531 said:


> I'm done with this site. Every click I make tells me my flash player needs to be updated. On a one year old mac Laptop......Doh Kay. :waving:


Click the ignore button not the ok button.

If that is an option. :waving:


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2046544 said:


> Yeah, I have pics I don't want others to see though. Family stuff.


Makes sense


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2046493 said:


> Pretty much what NWS just replied with.


Cept I had Duluth area from the git
Then I said east shift awhile back

I think.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2046474 said:


> What happened to not going to houses with lights off? And they rang the bell about 5 times. Dogs a going ape cafe


On the other side of it... How about all these cafe holes that leave the lights on and aren't there? Hard enough with a 2 and 4 year old as it is...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2046555 said:


> On the other side of it... How about all these cafe holes that leave the lights on and aren't there? Hard enough with a 2 and 4 year old as it is...


Hahahahaa.... I don't envy you. My job now is to sit in the vehicle and trail 1/2 block behind while the wife walks with her friend and they trail the kids.


----------



## Camden

unit28;2046550 said:


> weird...mine did that too
> 
> Also nws was down, back to normal now


Back to normal here as well.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Truck or beer success


----------



## Doughboy12

Blues are just not the same without Oshie. 












Says Captain Obvious:laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;2046564 said:


> Blues are just not the same without Oshie.
> 
> Says Captain Obvious:laughing:


Yep, you're right but they are still incredibly talented (except for Steve Ott). I'm surprised they struggle as much as they do to score.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Does that photo fit? It does on my phone.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2046574 said:


> Does that photo fit? It does on my phone.


Yup.

What did you use?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gophs up by 5 with 11 to go.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2046578 said:


> Yup.
> 
> What did you use?


Photobucket. Then share under the drop down menu on the picture, then URL option on the far right of the pic.

The desktop version off of my phone. I can't log into the app.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## TKLAWN

Little brown jug!

We're comin....


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2046574 said:


> Does that photo fit? It does on my phone.


Yes........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2046589 said:


> Little brown jug!
> 
> We're comin....


Maybe not.......


----------



## Camden

TKLAWN;2046589 said:


> Little brown jug!
> 
> We're comin....


You jinxed them.


----------



## TKLAWN

Camden;2046592 said:


> You jinxed them.


We got this!


----------



## CityGuy

What a catch.


----------



## TKLAWN

TKLAWN;2046596 said:


> We got this!


Nice play call!

Down at the 1


----------



## TKLAWN

Short 


Cafe!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Why you don't punch it in on the first play???


----------



## CityGuy

Liedner lost that one for them with all those shifts with 20 seconds to go.


----------



## Doughboy12

Free hockey.......up next.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Stupid. Then just try to jam it in on the second when you have no time?

Jerry's staff has no idea how to coach in the Big 10. They're used to Mid American 2nd tier and trying to trick players, that was obvious with the shift out of the goal line offense.


----------



## CityGuy

Wild going to overtime


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2046603 said:


> Liedner lost that one for them with all those shifts with 20 seconds to go.


Yeah, that wasn't Liender, that was the play call, you do realize that.


----------



## Camden

That's the worst loss I've ever seen the Gophers absorb. 19 seconds left, a timeout, the ball on the 6" line and they only get 2 plays off? You gotta be kidding me. So brutal.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2046607 said:


> Yeah, that wasn't Liender, that was the play call, you do realize that.


Correct....


----------



## Doughboy12

Lots of all star wrestling on that Blues club. 









Got them the extra point tonight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

And that's why this coaching staff won't succeed. They are used to coaching NCAA II type schools where you can shift like that and have defenses have no idea what you're doing.

Just walk up, punch the ball. If you don't get it, hurry up, stand up and try one more time, calling a timeout as you're going down.

You should have been able to get 3 plays off in 17 seconds.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2046558 said:


> Hahahahaa.... I don't envy you. My job now is to sit in the vehicle and trail 1/2 block behind while the wife walks with her friend and they trail the kids.


Haha... Figured I'd take the kids since I'm gone all month for blowouts... The wife sat in the driveway, had a bonfire, and drank beer


----------



## Camden

Barreiro just said, why not spike it at 19 seconds, take 2 shots at the end zone, kick the field goal if necessary? 

He's exactly right! Horrible, horrible coaching. HORRIBLE


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2046616 said:


> Barreiro just said, why not spike it at 19 seconds, take 2 shots at the end zone, kick the field goal if necessary?
> 
> He's exactly right! Horrible, horrible coaching. HORRIBLE


The coaching staff is no good. That simple. To call that shift as time ran off the clock, and run all the time off the clock, you should be fired. Simple.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I applaud going for the win. I believe that's what should happen in that situation.

You should have had 3-4 chances to win, not just 1.5.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2046617 said:


> The coaching staff is no good. That simple. To call that shift as time ran off the clock, and run all the time off the clock, you should be fired. Simple.


100% agree. I still can't believe what I just watched...I need to get my mind on something else.

Gonna see if the wife wants to play cards.


----------



## TKLAWN

Cafe part is they played a really solid overall game tonight.

It just came down to a realy terrible last 20 seconds.


----------



## Doughboy12

Zero kids..........9 straight years!!! Winning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

240 hour gfs


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

For November.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Both of those were from Paul Douglas.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snow is gone off the meteo, but the rain shows up on the GFS first thing Thursday morning.


----------



## qualitycut

Normally dont do this but the guy that worked for me has no family besides his sister so she has the burden of the funeral if anyone is interested in donating i would appreciate it


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2046645 said:


> [gfs


so well see a trace Thursday and then Friday after next
(Friday 13th) well see another trace

We already had Octsnow
don't worry about winter....sigh


----------



## qualitycut

He hated this mower so burnt it tonight


----------



## unit28

Can only hope the two tracks get congealed

The Rockies slow down build a bigger cold column ,
bust out a baroclinic leaf ,
Gain more origriphic lift 
RE-ORGANIZE and become negatively tilted

Then the second main precipitation band coming through the TX panhandle....speeds up, shifts west with the 1.5 qpf and catches the cold train track with enough isentropic lift to crash at the deformation zone and precipitate out

Won't even have to worry about abiotic pressure for Temps
It'll have all ingredients to stick, no Matta the wet bulb


----------



## TKLAWN

unit28;2046657 said:


> Can only hope the two tracks get congealed
> 
> The Rockies slow down build a bigger cold column ,
> bust out a baroclinic leaf ,
> Gain more origriphic lift
> RE-ORGANIZE and become negatively tilted
> 
> Then the second main precipitation band coming through the TX panhandle....speeds up, shifts west with the 1.5 qpf and catches the cold train track with enough isentropic lift to crash at the deformation zone and precipitate out
> 
> Won't even have to worry about abiotic pressure for Temps
> It'll have all ingredients to stick, no Matta the wet bulb


Or not......


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2046655 said:


> He hated this mower. ..
> 
> if it runs I'll give 400 for it


----------



## CityGuy

41° cloudy light breeze


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2046658 said:


> Or not......


This. I need til Nov. 15th with no snow. Each day it rains, probably another 2 days.


----------



## unit28

TKLAWN;2046658 said:


> Or not......


No matter where yall side with

Everyone needs the first one sooner than later


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2046655 said:


> He hated this mower so burnt it tonight


Sounds like your having a tough time with his death. You could have sold it and donated the money for his funeral


----------



## jimslawnsnow

What's everyone's thoughts when employees say these phrases? Give me a raise and I'll show up early and on time, give me a raise and I'll work harder, give me a raise and I'll work in the cold,ect.....


----------



## djagusch

jimslawnsnow;2046676 said:


> What's everyone's thoughts when employees say these phrases? Give me a raise and I'll show up early and on time, give me a raise and I'll work harder, give me a raise and I'll work in the cold,ect.....


I tell them all studies say otherwise. Then I tell them what do I pay you to do now? Then I walk away and let them think about their stupid statements.


----------



## SnowGuy73

39° breezy, few clouds.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2046674 said:


> Sounds like your having a tough time with his death. You could have sold it and donated the money for his funeral


Thing was junk.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light dew...


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2046676 said:


> What's everyone's thoughts when employees say these phrases? Give me a raise and I'll show up early and on time, give me a raise and I'll work harder, give me a raise and I'll work in the cold,ect.....


That its there job and they should be already


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2046676 said:


> What's everyone's thoughts when employees say these phrases? Give me a raise and I'll show up early and on time, give me a raise and I'll work harder, give me a raise and I'll work in the cold,ect.....


I tell them go they either work for what I'm giving them, or go find another job.

They usually go look, then call and want their job back.

If it's a situation like your one guy that's taking on the extra work load right now, then I would bump him up. Either that or throw him a couple extra for working harder.

Like quality said, it's their job.

Like djagusch said, we all know it isn't the case.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Every one seems pretty much on the same page as me. I always thought if a guy is gonna pull I'll work harder for money he's just gonna work hard for a bit then slack off and say he needs more money, and the cycle will continue. With simular results on all the other statements.


----------



## Bill1090

Weather Channel is back peddling their stance on the warmer winter. They showed a trend map of how it is usually cooler than average. They then showed the map everyone else has that says warmer than average. At the end of it, they basically flat out said they have no idea what will happen and we just have to wait and see.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2046686 said:


> That its there job and they should be already


This...........


----------



## unit28

If they want more money,
then find them more work to do


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;2046700 said:


> Weather Channel is back peddling their stance on the warmer winter. They showed a trend map of how it is usually cooler than average. They then showed the map everyone else has that says warmer than average. At the end of it, they basically flat out said they have no idea what will happen and we just have to wait and see.


Cya...........


----------



## unit28

And Q up all the Christmas commercials


----------



## unit28

Bill1090;2046700 said:


> Weather Channel is back peddling their stance on the warmer winter. They showed a trend map of how it is usually cooler than average. They then showed the map everyone else has that says warmer than average. At the end of it, they basically flat out said they have no idea what will happen and we just have to wait and see.


Never trust the weather channel


----------



## djagusch

Great day to be productive doing leaves.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2046676 said:


> What's everyone's thoughts when employees say these phrases? Give me a raise and I'll show up early and on time, give me a raise and I'll work harder, give me a raise and I'll work in the cold,ect.....


Show up on time or your fired.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;2046709 said:


> Great day to be productive doing leaves.


Great day to drive around looking at Dairy Queens to plow. Just leaving Roseville now.

Hopefully I can get this truklck loader running when I get back.


----------



## Bill1090

unit28;2046706 said:


> Never trust the weather channel


How can you not trust her pretty face?!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2046716 said:


> Great day to drive around looking at Dairy Queens to plow. Just leaving Roseville now.
> 
> Hopefully I can get this truklck loader running when I get back.


Knowing you, you'll just buy a new one and sell that one cheap on here


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2046716 said:


> Great day to drive around looking at Dairy Queens to plow. Just leaving Roseville now.
> 
> Hopefully I can get this truklck loader running when I get back.


DQ sounds like an upgrade over McD's.

At least in the food dept, not sure about the plowing for you.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2046729 said:


> Knowing you, you'll just buy a new one and sell that one cheap on here


Watch for the posting in about 3 hours.

I was already looking at them yesterday.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2046736 said:


> Watch for the posting in about 3 hours.
> 
> I was already looking at them yesterday.


I might be in the market for the right price


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2046735 said:


> DQ sounds like an upgrade over McD's.
> 
> At least in the food dept, not sure about the plowing for you.


At least these are already in my service area.


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;2046706 said:


> Never trust the weather clowns from any source.


Fixed it for you....


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2046716 said:


> Great day to drive around looking at Dairy Queens to plow.


Hmmmm.

You're the second guy I've heard that's bidding dairy queen.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2046745 said:


> Hmmmm.
> 
> You're the second guy I've heard that's bidding dairy queen.


My guy is scattered all over the 5 state area. Then there's another franchisee I already do work for. The second franchisee has 30 locations +/- from what I can gather.

Seems like there are some ownerships getting out.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2046746 said:


> My guy is scattered all over the 5 state area. Then there's another franchisee I already do work for. The second franchisee has 30 locations +/- from what I can gather.
> 
> Seems like there are some ownerships getting out.


I see.

All the dq down here look like cafe both summer and winter...


----------



## unit28

Split track
Loosing some origraphic lift

However the Temps are forecasted lower in the rockies than yesterday

Wednesday Night

Cloudy with a 50 percent chance of snow showers. Lows near 15.


----------



## Camden

I've been trying to hire additional sidewalk crew members for 2 weeks now and I haven't received one single inquiry. I'd be lying if I didn't say that I'm starting to get nervous. I've never had to turn work down before because of a lack of labor help but that might be the position I'm in.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2046761 said:


> I've been trying to hire additional sidewalk crew members for 2 weeks now and I haven't received one single inquiry. I'd be lying if I didn't say that I'm starting to get nervous. I've never had to turn work down before because of a lack of labor help but that might be the position I'm in.


The reason I turned down the work towards Minneapolis to work that extra crew. I need construction guys to start to get laid off, but I keep seeing projects get started, and no rumors of layoffs from my guys from last year.

I don't have ANY confidence in gaining extra help, especially at the drop of a hat once the snow hits and construction guys are off.

I'm thinking they won't be hurting like they were even 2 years ago, and will be happy to have a couple days, week, 2-3 weeks off.


----------



## Camden

That's exactly my problem. 2 of my best guys are hung up at a construction site in Grand Rapids. They said they're going to be there until December. I can't sit around and hope they finish sooner so I put out an ad looking for people. Not good.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2046771 said:


> That's exactly my problem. 2 of my best guys are hung up at a construction site in Grand Rapids. They said they're going to be there until December. I can't sit around and hope they finish sooner so I put out an ad looking for people. Not good.


Correct. That's the issue. Then you might find some new guys, but then no snow til December 8, and now your original guys are back.

Main reason I took my tractor operator back after he said I was an ass. Didn't want to look for new guys, he knows the route, yada yada.

Also, sorry to disappoint those hoping to score a cheap truck loader. Mine is up and running. Just have to solidify the choke lever. It want's to just flop around.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2046667 said:


> This. I need til Nov. 15th with no snow. Each day it rains, probably another 2 days.


This... Thanksgiving would be better... We can only run so fast...


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2046654 said:


> so well see a trace Thursday and then Friday after next
> (Friday 13th) well see another trace
> 
> We already had Octsnow
> don't worry about winter....sigh


So a trace? Sounds good...


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2046657 said:


> Can only hope the two tracks get congealed
> 
> The Rockies slow down build a bigger cold column ,
> bust out a baroclinic leaf ,
> Gain more origriphic lift
> RE-ORGANIZE and become negatively tilted
> 
> Then the second main precipitation band coming through the TX panhandle....speeds up, shifts west with the 1.5 qpf and catches the cold train track with enough isentropic lift to crash at the deformation zone and precipitate out
> 
> Won't even have to worry about abiotic pressure for Temps
> It'll have all ingredients to stick, no Matta the wet bulb


So now more than a trace...?


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2046676 said:


> What's everyone's thoughts when employees say these phrases? Give me a raise and I'll show up early and on time, give me a raise and I'll work harder, give me a raise and I'll work in the cold,ect.....


"You're fired!"


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2046698 said:


> Every one seems pretty much on the same page as me. I always thought if a guy is gonna pull I'll work harder for money he's just gonna work hard for a bit then slack off and say he needs more money, and the cycle will continue. With simular results on all the other statements.


I reward people for taking action and stepping up... They need to prove it first and then I'll reward them...


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;2046780 said:


> "You're fired!"


x a MILLION!!!!

I missed that post, Jim, but even if my #1 guy talked to me like that he would be terminated immediately. I don't employ anyone stupid enough to say something like that to me but that's how I'd handle it no question.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2046779 said:


> So now more than a trace...?


That's what would need to happen for more than a trace.

And I'm on board for December 3 snow. Or whatever the first Saturday in December is.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2046716 said:


> Great day to drive around looking at "Dairy Queens" to "plow."


IFIFY... hahahaha


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2046787 said:


> IFIFY... hahahaha


:laughing: I may or may not have "extensive knowledge" of a couple of Princess Kays back in the day from the Mora / Cambridge area.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2046786 said:


> That's what would need to happen for more than a trace.
> 
> And I'm on board for December 3 snow. Or whatever the first Saturday in December is.


December 5th... I would so be down for that being the first plow event... All cleanups done, things put away, all the pieces in place...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2046791 said:


> :laughing: I may or may not have "extensive knowledge" of a couple of Princess Kays back in the day from the Mora / Cambridge area.


Hahaha... Just a swordsman...


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2046797 said:


> December 5th... I would so be down for that being the first plow event... All cleanups done, things put away, all the pieces in place...


Me too. I haven't even dug a plow out yet


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2046797 said:


> December 5th... I would so be down for that being the first plow event... All cleanups done, things put away, all the pieces in place...


I agree! Hunting will be done for me by then too


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2046803 said:


> I agree! Hunting will be done for me by then too


Your having a kid then next will be a wedding your hunting will be done for a while lol


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;2046761 said:


> I've been trying to hire additional sidewalk crew members for 2 weeks now and I haven't received one single inquiry. I'd be lying if I didn't say that I'm starting to get nervous. I've never had to turn work down before because of a lack of labor help but that might be the position I'm in.


I haven't even started looking for guys yet. I'm scared to even try. Construction is busy so those guys are out till mid winter. I need two more guys to have a skeleton crew


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2046779 said:


> So now more than a trace...?


See top of that post....
It's a long shot of what it needs to come into frutation


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2046801 said:


> Me too. I haven't even dug a plow out yet


Same here...


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;2046816 said:


> I haven't even started looking for guys yet. I'm scared to even try. Construction is busy so those guys are out till mid winter. I need two more guys to have a skeleton crew


I'm going to hit up the paving companies and concrete companies this week to let them know that I've got work for the guys they layoff. I know a lot of those guys look forward to winter so that they can collect unemployment but hopefully a few of them will want to keep working.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2046821 said:


> See top of that post....
> It's a long shot of what it needs to come into frutation


Ahh I see, thanks


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2046813 said:


> Your having a kid then next will be a wedding your hunting will be done for a while lol


She hunts too so I'm good to go!


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;2046824 said:


> I'm going to hit up the paving companies and concrete companies this week to let them know that I've got work for the guys they layoff. I know a lot of those guys look forward to winter so that they can collect unemployment but hopefully a few of them will want to keep working.


I just might see if I can get a sub or two for a reasonable price. Times like this is what will drive me into lawn work. So I can have a couple guys year round


----------



## unit28

Out shopping didn't see lmn22 posted


Shopping sux......hate it


Hoping to get back into the tree asap


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2046828 said:


> She hunts too so I'm good to go!


that will help.


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2046779 said:


> So now more than a trace...?


although.......


----------



## unit28

Somethings trending


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;2046832 said:


> that will help.


Until she wants to hunt and he gets stuck with the kid at home.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;2046839 said:


> Until she wants to hunt and he gets stuck with the kid at home.


Both my mom and her mom will watch the kid anytime during hunting season. Im not worried about it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;2046834 said:


> Somethings trending


Or is it a mirage?


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;2046852 said:


> Or is it a mirage?


Watching Fargo to duluth


----------



## CityGuy

Lawn aerated, thanks to Green Grass, mowed down, thatched, and bagged. Man there was a lot of thatch in this lawn.

Now on to seeding.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2046703 said:


> Cya...........


This........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Nor....




Prefier!!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2046741 said:


> Fixed it for you....


This........


----------



## Polarismalibu

This game is so boring


----------



## CityGuy

13 a piece


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2046879 said:


> This game is so boring


Yes it is.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

What a Asian convention at Casey's in cannon falls. About 20 in store and another 80 in vehicles


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ref down!....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2046879 said:


> This game is so boring


Agreed.......


----------



## unit28

This weather pattern is getting interesting.

not sure what to say
Hmmmm

Monday morning or at least Tuesday
We'll know if it's trending. Trend is splitting off the first Trac
If so, then the second Trac will have even more cold air to wrap

Barro line has made a dramatic shift though
to at least Detroit lakes by Thursday


----------



## CityGuy

Tied it up again.


----------



## albhb3

jimslawnsnow;2046886 said:


> What a Asian convention at Casey's in cannon falls. About 20 in store and another 80 in vehicles


isn't there some ricer get together this weekend down that way


----------



## Polarismalibu

There coming!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

To bad there going to be kicking on the bad side with Walsh


----------



## SnowGuy73

Now Walsh will probably miss....


----------



## albhb3

booo the vikes still suck!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hell froze over he made it


----------



## CityGuy

Holy cow they win


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2046903 said:


> Holy cow they win


Like last week thou, they tried to give it away.


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;2046904 said:


> Like last week thou, they tried to give it away.


it seems as if they just keep stumbling along sure a wins a win.bridgewater didn't look good again.


----------



## albhb3

ALERT ALERT women in running shorts on channel 5


----------



## TKLAWN

albhb3;2046906 said:


> it seems as if they just keep stumbling along sure a wins a win.bridgewater didn't look good again.


I'll take 5-2 any day!


----------



## Green Grass

Beautiful day for some clean up's


----------



## NorthernProServ

Green Grass;2046912 said:


> Beautiful day for some clean up's


Haven't made it off the couch today.


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;2046914 said:


> Haven't made it off the couch today.


Same here...


----------



## Polarismalibu

This saints game is crazy


----------



## albhb3

TKLAWN;2046911 said:


> I'll take 5-2 any day!


you like delaying the inevitable ehh


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2046916 said:


> This saints game is crazy


Absolutely... 3rd highest combined score


----------



## TKLAWN

albhb3;2046918 said:


> you like delaying the inevitable ehh


I can tell your nervous.

We're comin!


----------



## albhb3

TKLAWN;2046925 said:


> I can tell your nervous.
> 
> We're comin!


doh' k paulina


----------



## jimslawnsnow

albhb3;2046895 said:


> isn't there some ricer get together this weekend down that way


I wouldn't have a clue


----------



## Camden

TKLAWN;2046925 said:


> I can tell your nervous.
> 
> We're comin!


Absolutely. Teddy's played in only 19 games in his career. The guy is just learning the game and he's leading us to big wins. We're going to be in good hands once he gets more time under his belt.


----------



## CityGuy

Nascar got interesting.


----------



## Doughboy12

albhb3;2046909 said:


> ALERT ALERT women in running shorts on channel 5


I seriously can't believe that is on.....boring. :laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

Going to take some time getting used to it being dark at 5 p.m.


----------



## albhb3

these refs suck in this seattle dallas game my god


----------



## albhb3

whooooo heath just lit somebody up out cold and the refs be back at it


----------



## Polarismalibu

Have any of you with westerns put that factory backdrag edge on? My wideout needs new edges wondering if it's worth getting or just stick with out it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2046960 said:


> Have any of you with westerns put that factory backdrag edge on? My wideout needs new edges wondering if it's worth getting or just stick with out it


Fwiw, I put a set on on of my Boss V's 2 years ago, it was not a noticeable difference.

Straight blade, like your Wideout, I can see it working. I used to ru. them all the time on straight blades.


----------



## IDST

Polarismalibu;2046960 said:


> Have any of you with westerns put that factory backdrag edge on? My wideout needs new edges wondering if it's worth getting or just stick with out it


Just got my first one and country side said it didn't need it


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;2046960 said:


> Have any of you with westerns put that factory backdrag edge on? My wideout needs new edges wondering if it's worth getting or just stick with out it


I got one. It gets packed with snow so bad it makes it basically worthless after 2 passes. If I get another one it will be hinged.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2046960 said:


> Have any of you with westerns put that factory backdrag edge on? My wideout needs new edges wondering if it's worth getting or just stick with out it


I have it on my MVP3 and like it. But I don't know what it was like without it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2046916 said:


> This saints game is crazy


Who won it?

I was selling a mower....


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2046985 said:


> Who won it?
> 
> I was selling a mower....


Saints last second field goal


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;2046979 said:


> I got one. It gets packed with snow so bad it makes it basically worthless after 2 passes. If I get another one it will be hinged.


Good to know. I'm going to run without it then


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2046979 said:


> I got one. It gets packed with snow so bad it makes it basically worthless after 2 passes. If I get another one it will be hinged.


That's what happened on the solid non-hinged Boss ones.


----------



## Camden

I think Wideouts backdrag really well out of the crate. It's actually the thing I like the best about them.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2046996 said:


> I think Wideouts backdrag really well out of the crate. It's actually the thing I like the best about them.


Yeah I think it dose a good too. Just figured if I was pulling the edges off anyway I would do it if it was worth it. Sounds like it's a waste of money


----------



## unit28

I want to delete all the weather sites off my computers
Going to buy couple rocks tomorrow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2047000 said:


> I want to delete all the weather sites off my computers
> Going to buy couple rocks tomorrow


That's the biggest issue with the weather.

Everyone wants to know what is going to happen and when.

No one knows.

We would all be better off if we just scrapped all weather models.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2047001 said:


> That's the biggest issue with the weather.
> 
> Everyone wants to know what is going to happen and when.
> 
> No one knows.
> 
> We would all be better off if we just scrapped all weather models.


How dare you say that? You'd put many out of a 6 figure job for saying it might snow it might not, it might be warm, it might be cold. Sheesh.

Complete sarcasm if you can't tell


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2047000 said:


> I want to delete all the weather sites off my computers
> Going to buy couple rocks tomorrow


Haha, at least I'm not alone...


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;2047001 said:


> That's the biggest issue with the weather.
> 
> Everyone wants to know what is going to happen and when.
> 
> No one knows.
> 
> We would all be better off if we just scrapped all weather models.


we always used the dog back in the day knew it was gonna rain when he would lay under the truck all day never failed


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Got an email today from a customer that I've had since 07-08 canceling service. Found someone cheaper. I was doing her stuff at cost pretty much. Mow every 10-14 days. I forget what her mowing charge is. It's less than 30 and 22 for snow in the winter. Before people call me a low baller, I know I was low. I was or thought I was doing her a favor because she was recently divorced and had little extra money. Anyway, if some one can do stuff that cheap, more power to them I guess. If she calls back, the price won't be the cheap rate


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2046992 said:


> Saints last second field goal


Copy that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2047008 said:


> Got an email today from a customer that I've had since 07-08 canceling service. Found someone cheaper. I was doing her stuff at cost pretty much. Mow every 10-14 days. I forget what her mowing charge is. It's less than 30 and 22 for snow in the winter. Before people call me a low baller, I know I was low. I was or thought I was doing her a favor because she was recently divorced and had little extra money. Anyway, if some one can do stuff that cheap, more power to them I guess. If she calls back, the price won't be the cheap rate


Low baller......


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2047008 said:


> Got an email today from a customer that I've had since 07-08 canceling service. Found someone cheaper. I was doing her stuff at cost pretty much. Mow every 10-14 days. I forget what her mowing charge is. It's less than 30 and 22 for snow in the winter. Before people call me a low baller, I know I was low. I was or thought I was doing her a favor because she was recently divorced and had little extra money. Anyway, if some one can do stuff that cheap, more power to them I guess. If she calls back, the price won't be the cheap rate


I think everyone has been there before... And yes, she calls back, the price can't stay the same...


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2047008 said:


> Got an email today from a customer that I've had since 07-08 canceling service. Found someone cheaper. I was doing her stuff at cost pretty much. Mow every 10-14 days. I forget what her mowing charge is. It's less than 30 and 22 for snow in the winter. Before people call me a low baller, I know I was low. I was or thought I was doing her a favor because she was recently divorced and had little extra money. Anyway, if some one can do stuff that cheap, more power to them I guess. If she calls back, the price won't be the cheap rate


Thats not lowballing, thats taking care of your elders, we have a few we do that for.......paying it foward


----------



## unit28

Don't worry about winter.....
I'll check back couple days before Christmas
Out......


----------



## Polarismalibu

unit28;2047017 said:


> Don't worry about winter.....
> I'll check back couple days before Christmas
> Out......


Don't say that!


----------



## Ranger620

unit28;2047017 said:


> Don't worry about winter.....
> I'll check back couple days before Christmas
> Out......


Yes please. I'd be game for that. No snow till Christmas.


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;2047008 said:


> Got an email today from a customer that I've had since 07-08 canceling service. Found someone cheaper. I was doing her stuff at cost pretty much. Mow every 10-14 days. I forget what her mowing charge is. It's less than 30 and 22 for snow in the winter. Before people call me a low baller, I know I was low. I was or thought I was doing her a favor because she was recently divorced and had little extra money. Anyway, if some one can do stuff that cheap, more power to them I guess. If she calls back, the price won't be the cheap rate


Yeah I had a customer return his plowing contract and he crossed out the rate and raised it $5 a push and he wrote that I deserved a raise because his driveway has been the same price for the past 5 years. keep in mind I was charging him $40 for a three wide two deep driveway.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;2047023 said:


> Yeah I had a customer return his plowing contract and he crossed out the rate and raised it $5 a push and he wrote that I deserved a raise because his driveway has been the same price for the past 5 years. keep in mind I was charging him $40 for a three wide two deep driveway.


That's awesome!!


----------



## TKLAWN

unit28;2047017 said:


> Don't worry about winter.....
> I'll check back couple days before Christmas
> Out......


Has Novak taken over your account?


----------



## Bill1090

unit28;2047017 said:


> Don't worry about winter.....
> I'll check back couple days before Christmas
> Out......


I thought we were trending?!?


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2047017 said:


> Don't worry about winter.....
> I'll check back couple days before Christmas
> Out......


Oh boy......


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2047023 said:


> Yeah I had a customer return his plowing contract and he crossed out the rate and raised it $5 a push and he wrote that I deserved a raise because his driveway has been the same price for the past 5 years. keep in mind I was charging him $40 for a three wide two deep driveway.


Wow... That is awesome!


----------



## Bill1090

Green Grass;2047023 said:


> Yeah I had a customer return his plowing contract and he crossed out the rate and raised it $5 a push and he wrote that I deserved a raise because his driveway has been the same price for the past 5 years. keep in mind I was charging him $40 for a three wide two deep driveway.


:Thumbsup: Nice!


----------



## Bill1090

Does anyone feel like it's 10pm out already?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;2047055 said:


> Does anyone feel like it's 10pm out already?


Uhh yeah I felt like that a while ago


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2047041 said:


> I thought we were trending?!?


I believe he said trending, but not sure if he said which way


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2047055 said:


> Does anyone feel like it's 10pm out already?


Yeah and I hate it


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;2047055 said:


> Does anyone feel like it's 10pm out already?


.......this........


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;2047055 said:


> Does anyone feel like it's 10pm out already?


I've felt like I've been dragging all day...


----------



## unit28

Bill1090;2047041 said:


> I thought we were trending?!?


Last place the barro line lined up with was Detroit lakes
Duluth had the highest point for isintropocs

before then we lost about all precipitation and nothing organized


----------



## SSS Inc.

#GoWinter#Don't really care#Tired#TooMuchHockey#GoBroncos


----------



## Bill1090

unit28;2047074 said:


> Last place the barro line lined up with was Detroit lakes
> Duluth had the highest point for isintropocs
> 
> before then we lost about all precipitation and nothing organized


#faith......


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;2047076 said:


> #GoWinter#Don't really care#Tired#TooMuchHockey#GoBroncos


#TooManyHashtags!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;2047087 said:


> #TooManyHashtags!


#neverenoug#Iforgot#GoMets#Skateson20hoursthisweek#Feethurt#Gettinginshapewithoutreallytrying#spicynachodoritosaredabomb


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2047089 said:


> #neverenoug#Iforgot#GoMets#Skateson20hoursthisweek#Feethurt#Gettinginshapewithoutreallytrying#spicynachodoritosaredabomb


Holy cow that made my phone browser go all funky


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2047095 said:


> Holy cow that made my phone browser go all funky


#toughstuff#itishowiwillposteverytimenow#winning


----------



## Drakeslayer

cbservicesllc;2047095 said:


> Holy cow that made my phone browser go all funky


# me also:realmad:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Couple 13, 14 drops falling.


----------



## Ranger620

Looks like Green Bay won't make it to 7-0. Denver on top so far


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;2047101 said:


> Looks like Green Bay won't make it to 7-0. Denver on top so far


#Omaha...........


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;2047102 said:


> #Omaha...........


#nationwideyouronmyside


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;2047103 said:


> #nationwideyouronmyside


#runninggamegoing


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;2047103 said:


> #nationwideyouronmyside


#wrong#nationwideisonyourside


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;2047105 said:


> #wrong#nationwideisonyourside


As long as GB looses I'm good


----------



## Ranger620

#saftey...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Screw football this baseball game is about to get interesting


----------



## Ranger620

We need a new page so my browser is fixed


----------



## Drakeslayer

Where's the Swift driver now? Must be sittin in GB.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Tie ball game!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;2047110 said:


> Where's the Swift driver now? Must be sittin in GB.


You do know swift is actually read tfiws right


----------



## Drakeslayer

Polarismalibu;2047112 said:


> You do know swift is actually read tfiws right


# hahahahaha#letmetakeaselfie


----------



## Camden

Some good games on right now. Green Bay is getting taken behind the woodshed and the Royals somehow tied up their game in the 9th. Fun stuff.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2047100 said:


> Couple 13, 14 drops falling.


Kinda like the couple 13, 14 drops that fell during trick or treating... Not predicted...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;2047115 said:


> Kinda like the couple 13, 14 drops that fell during trick or treating... Not predicted...


You too, huh?

Odd......


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2047115 said:


> Kinda like the couple 13, 14 drops that fell during trick or treating... Not predicted...


I had 13-14 beers go down during that lol


----------



## Polarismalibu

Lots of story's of metal shaving and pins in kids candy this year.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Polarismalibu;2047119 said:


> Lots of story's of metal shaving and pins in kids candy this year.


What city??


----------



## Drakeslayer

Granderson catches fly ball points to god. What?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;2047120 said:


> What city??


I saw one from brainard had a pin and one in maple grove had metal shavings


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;2047120 said:


> What city??


Right in my neck of the woods. Unbelievable that someone can be so sick.


----------



## Doughboy12

Fix the clock please..........wrong on here...attm


----------



## Camden

Earlier today I wrote about the fact I couldn't find any shovel crew members. Right after that I posted on my Facebook page that I'm looking for people and FOUR people contacted me. I hope at least 2 of them work out.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;2047126 said:


> Fix the clock please..........wrong on here...attm


It will take hours, days, weeks.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2047126 said:


> Fix the clock please..........wrong on here...attm


It will be fixed when we spring ahead


----------



## Drakeslayer

Camden;2047128 said:


> Earlier today I wrote about the fact I couldn't find any shovel crew members. Right after that I posted on my Facebook page that I'm looking for people and FOUR people contacted me. I hope at least 2 of them work out.


Lots of fb friends


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;2047131 said:


> Lots of fb friends


None of the four are "friends" of mine but they saw my post because it got shared a bunch of times. I should've done that way sooner.


----------



## Polarismalibu

KC back on top


----------



## Polarismalibu

2 run lead KC


----------



## Polarismalibu

5 run lead still 1 out in the 12th


----------



## Camden

Just think, a solid throw from the Met's first baseman to the catcher in the 9th and the Mets win this game. That's gotta be hard to stomach if you're a fan.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Royals are the champs!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2047137 said:


> Just think, a solid throw from the Met's first baseman to the catcher in the 9th and the Mets win this game. That's gotta be hard to stomach if you're a fan.


Oh for sure. Crazy how they always pull this off


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2047125 said:


> Right in my neck of the woods. Unbelievable that someone can be so sick.


Right... unbelievably sick and wrong...


----------



## Deershack

Still looking for a decent back pac blower. Anyone getting rid of one at the end of the season, let me know. My home owner type is giving me fits. Looking for a commercial one for my house. Thanks. Will be leaving for hunting on Tue. but will be online and I have silver maples so I know I'll have leaves to clean up when I get back in a couple fo weeks.


----------



## SnowGuy73

47° light breeze, few clouds.


----------



## CityGuy

45° clear and calm


----------



## CityGuy

Good luck today Snowguy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2047140 said:


> Royals are the champs!


Dangit. I turned it off in the 8th when the Mets were still up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Been up since 2:30. Got the snowplowing lists organized, all of the snowplowing invoices emailed.

I'm always full of anticipation of who's going to email back, wondering why they have invoices for snowplowing when we haven't even had a snowfall yet.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Zero dew...


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2047161 said:


> Good luck today Snowguy


Thanks pal!


----------



## TKLAWN

Good to see the Pack list last night!

Break out the excuse computer....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2047159 said:


> 47° light breeze, few clouds.


Have fun today. It'll be interesting what you think after today, 6 months a year and a couple years later


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Anyone have a trac vac boot for a 36 exmark viking they'd like to sell? I'm sure other models would work, and I think 36,48 and maybe 52 have the same opening


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2047175 said:


> Have fun today. It'll be interesting what you think after today, 6 months a year and a couple years later


Thanks, I'll keep you posted.


----------



## CityGuy

Not used to it being light out yet.


----------



## CityGuy

Anyone have heated and cooled seats? Good bad or indifferent?

Starting the looking process.


----------



## CityGuy

Looking for input on what options people like or don't on the Chevys. Looking at going with a 1500. Might wait for a 16 in August, not sure yet.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2047182 said:


> Anyone have heated and cooled seats? Good bad or indifferent?
> 
> Starting the looking process.


Heated and cooled seats are very nice. Heated steering wheel is even better


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2047182 said:


> Anyone have heated and cooled seats? Good bad or indifferent?
> 
> Starting the looking process.


I got both and love them with having leather seats


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2047183 said:


> Looking for input on what options people like or don't on the Chevys. Looking at going with a 1500. Might wait for a 16 in August, not sure yet.


Check out the fords. Fwiw, go for a 1 ton, cheaper tabs


----------



## TKLAWN

CityGuy;2047183 said:


> Looking for input on what options people like or don't on the Chevys. Looking at going with a 1500. Might wait for a 16 in August, not sure yet.


Definitely get the upgraded "mylink" with the big screen. Pretty nice to have.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2047183 said:


> Looking for input on what options people like or don't on the Chevys. Looking at going with a 1500. Might wait for a 16 in August, not sure yet.


I thought the 16's were out already


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2047179 said:


> Thanks, I'll keep you posted.


Have fun today! :salute: Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

Everyone wanted to Walt on cleanups now they are all emailing and calling seeing how soon we can do it.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2047199 said:


> Everyone wanted to Walt on cleanups now they are all emailing and calling seeing how soon we can do it.


Sounds about right....I'm glad we started last week and got done what we did. Will be halfway through them by the end of this week.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2047182 said:


> Anyone have heated and cooled seats? Good bad or indifferent?
> 
> Starting the looking process.


Heated and cooled seats are the best


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2047182 said:


> Anyone have heated and cooled seats? Good bad or indifferent?
> 
> Starting the looking process.


I have both. They get used daily


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2047162 said:


> Dangit. I turned it off in the 8th when the Mets were still up.


You turned it off right when it got good then


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2047182 said:


> Anyone have heated and cooled seats? Good bad or indifferent?
> 
> Starting the looking process.


How could they be bad


----------



## Greenery

I'm now down to no working mowers. Two completely junk engines and one with a carb problem I can't seem to figure out.

Great start to leave cleanups.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2047191 said:


> I thought the 16's were out already


Sorry meant 17s


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;2047209 said:


> I'm now down to no working mowers. Two completely junk engines and one with a carb problem I can't seem to figure out.
> 
> Great start to leave cleanups.


Ruh roh... That is not good...


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;2047178 said:


> Anyone have a trac vac boot for a 36 exmark viking they'd like to sell? I'm sure other models would work, and I think 36,48 and maybe 52 have the same opening


Whole system for sale w/5hp Honda and extra hose
52" chute adaptor $200


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I put an ad on CL this morning for sidewalk guys @ $20 / hour at 6 am.

I have no less than 50 people already contact me.

I had to check my ad to make sure I didn't typo $200 / hour.

I'll be busy with interviews it looks like.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2047221 said:


> I put an ad on CL this morning for sidewalk guys @ $20 / hour at 6 am.
> 
> I have no less than 50 people already contact me.
> 
> I had to check my ad to make sure I didn't typo $200 / hour.
> 
> I'll be busy with interviews it looks like.


That's great!

You gotta hire more than what you need because many of them quit after the first storm.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm shocked with the responses. Although looks like the spammers have now found my ad.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2047221 said:


> I put an ad on CL this morning for sidewalk guys @ $20 / hour at 6 am.
> 
> I have no less than 50 people already contact me.
> 
> I had to check my ad to make sure I didn't typo $200 / hour.
> 
> I'll be busy with interviews it looks like.


Holy cafe!


----------



## skorum03

Ground is soft. I could destroy some of these places if I wasn't making 7 point turns.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2047221 said:


> I put an ad on CL this morning for sidewalk guys @ $20 / hour at 6 am.
> 
> I have no less than 50 people already contact me.
> 
> I had to check my ad to make sure I didn't typo $200 / hour.
> 
> I'll be busy with interviews it looks like.


Send some my wa


----------



## banonea

One less piece of crap on thw streets in my neighborhood. Had a guy walking back and forth on thw the street in front of my house fo a half hour, called the cops, they got im, 2 guns on him and a meth pipe........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;2047214 said:


> Whole system for sale w/5hp Honda and extra hose
> 52" chute adaptor $200


What was it on?


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2047187 said:


> Check out the fords. Fwiw, go for a 1 ton, cheaper tabs


I'll check into them. Not a fan of the 150 and no real need for a 3/4 or 1 ton anymore.


----------



## CityGuy

TKLAWN;2047188 said:


> Definitely get the upgraded "mylink" with the big screen. Pretty nice to have.


Is it worth the 600 or so upgrade? What is the benefit vs the standard? Does it include the 110 plugin?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We still have tons of leaves completely plastered to the ground.

So much for dry weather.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2047229 said:


> One less piece of crap on thw streets in my neighborhood. Had a guy walking back and forth on thw the street in front of my house fo a half hour, called the cops, they got im, 2 guns on him and a meth pipe........


All methed up I suppose too.


----------



## Camden

Anyone want to grab some lunch along 694? I'll be passing through in the next 20 to 30 minutes.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2047245 said:


> All methed up I suppose too.


Yep..........


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;2047236 said:


> What was it on?


A lawn mower.......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;2047251 said:


> A lawn mower.......


I knoe. Brand?


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;2047255 said:


> I knoe. Brand?


Don't know the original mower it was on,
I had it on a 48" snapper

Nothings been modified on it
Has frame and can ......everything


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;2047258 said:


> Don't know the original mower it was on,
> I had it on a 48" snapper
> 
> Nothings been modified on it
> Has frame and can ......everything


Ok......how far are you from owatonna


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2047259 said:


> Ok......how far are you from owatonna


He's about 20 miles NW of me, about 10 miles north of Forest Lake, about 30 miles north of St. Paul.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2047262 said:


> He's about 20 miles NW of me, about 10 miles north of Forest Lake, about 30 miles north of St. Paul.


Ok. He made vague description of where he lives


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;2047246 said:


> Anyone want to grab some lunch along 694? I'll be passing through in the next 20 to 30 minutes.


I'm just heading back home won't be in that area for 45 otherwise I would


----------



## qualitycut

Little warm out


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2047246 said:


> Anyone want to grab some lunch along 694? I'll be passing through in the next 20 to 30 minutes.


Dang, wish I would have seen this sooner!


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2047270 said:


> Little warm out


60's or 70's till January


----------



## NorthernProServ

Camden;2047246 said:


> Anyone want to grab some lunch along 694? I'll be passing through in the next 20 to 30 minutes.


Out in Minnetonka today, otherwise I'd be in.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2047276 said:


> 60's or 70's till January


I'm game! Thumbs Up


----------



## Doughboy12

This looks like it was causing a complete cluster...


----------



## djagusch

jimslawnsnow;2047259 said:


> Ok......how far are you from owatonna


He's between east bethel and isanti. So plug isanti in your phone and see what it says, subtract 5 mins from it.


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;2047275 said:
 

> Dang, wish I would have seen this sooner!


Me too! I'm in Eau Claire now. Ended up eating Micky Ds.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2047275 said:


> Dang, wish I would have seen this sooner!


Yeah me too


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://gawker.com/massive-crack-opens-up-in-wyoming-these-are-the-end-ti-1739966952


----------



## skorum03

http://www.almanac.com/weather/longrange/MN/Minneapolis


----------



## mnlefty

LwnmwrMan22;2047304 said:


> http://gawker.com/massive-crack-opens-up-in-wyoming-these-are-the-end-ti-1739966952


Interesting about the crack... but the article was pretty dumb. Was he trying to be funny, or is he really a doomsday guy? Either way, I guess I don't get it.


----------



## Bill1090

Way too freaking hot out!


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;2047305 said:


> http://www.almanac.com/weather/longrange/MN/Minneapolis


Doh k......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2047318 said:


> Doh k......


My thoughts as well


----------



## banonea

Back was doing good, no pain till I sat on a mower..........not so much now.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;2047308 said:


> Way too freaking hot out!


I agree. And tomorrow is going to be worse


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2047332 said:


> My thoughts as well


Had to fill in for snow guy. And that was the most vauge cafe forecast i have ever seen


----------



## Polarismalibu

This getting dark at 5 sucks


----------



## Bill1090

skorum03;2047305 said:


> http://www.almanac.com/weather/longrange/MN/Minneapolis


Ooohhhh I see the word "snowstorm".


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;2047360 said:


> This getting dark at 5 sucks


Agreed.......


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2047360 said:


> This getting dark at 5 sucks


Yes it does. Can't get much done.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## CityGuy

Am I better off running my mower, trimmer, and hedge trimmer dry or just put Sea Foam or Stabilize in the tank and run them for a bit?


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2047374 said:


> Am I better off running my mower, trimmer, and hedge trimmer dry or just put Sea Foam or Stabilize in the tank and run them for a bit?


Dry.............


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;2047390 said:


> Dry.............


This.....

Seafoam in the tank then run it dry.....


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;2047374 said:


> Am I better off running my mower, trimmer, and hedge trimmer dry or just put Sea Foam or Stabilize in the tank and run them for a bit?


I always fill them with the non ethonal gas and put some stabile marine in.


----------



## unit28

NorthernProServ;2047398 said:


> This.....
> 
> Seafoam in the tank then run it dry.....


unless you have fuel shut off valve. .....
only reason to run it dry is valves and seats get gunkedr up mainly within fuel bowl of mowers

So if there's fuel shut off valve on mowers, no need to run dry,
jus run it with stabile then close fuel valve.
Then add sea foam next season on start up .

With hand helds , run dry and get new plug next sesson, also start up with sea foam


----------



## Doughboy12

Who is downtown to see the sign light up?
Or to see the Flip ceremony?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2047412 said:


> Who is downtown to see the sign light up?
> Or to see the Flip ceremony?


Pillsbury sign??


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2047420 said:


> Pillsbury sign??


Yes............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2047421 said:


> Yes............


Same property I passed on plowing.


----------



## albhb3

who new a front wheel bearing would be such a pita. time for bed


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2047390 said:


> Dry.............


How was the first day?


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;2047434 said:


> who new a front wheel bearing would be such a pita. time for bed


On the ford?


----------



## qualitycut

Yikes.
http://www.totallandscapecare.com/osha-fine/


----------



## qualitycut

You guys jumping around for clean ups doing places with most leafs down or just going at them?


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ;2047398 said:


> This.....
> 
> Seafoam in the tank then run it dry.....


So like a cap full or so then run them out?


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;2047441 said:


> On the ford?


no on the Saturn got 207k pulled it off and was missing half of the balls in there, I think it was time this is set #3...Ive heard the stories on ford... It was still over 6 hours garage looks like it exploded


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2047442 said:


> Yikes.
> http://www.totallandscapecare.com/osha-fine/


Whoops... That's not good at all


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2047442 said:


> Yikes.
> http://www.totallandscapecare.com/osha-fine/


ouch 70k that's just bad luck...when its your time its your time


----------



## SnowGuy73

Temps went higher for Tuesday and Wednesday. 

Yuck!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2047462 said:


> Temps went higher for Tuesday and Wednesday.
> 
> Yuck!


Good patching weather.


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;2047462 said:


> Temps went higher for Tuesday and Wednesday.
> 
> Yuck!


Crap. I'm up to 50% rain Thursday now.


----------



## Doughboy12

albhb3;2047451 said:


> no on the Saturn got 207k pulled it off and was missing half of the balls in there, I think it was time this is set #3...Ive heard the stories on ford... It was still over 6 hours garage looks like it exploded


Hard to bring that stuff to the shop but time is money.

Sounds like my brake job this summer.


----------



## Doughboy12

Kings vs. Hawks in 5. :waving:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2047445 said:


> You guys jumping around for clean ups doing places with most leafs down or just going at them?


We are doing a townhome/large property in the morning, then a handful of small properties after that.


----------



## NorthernProServ

unit28;2047410 said:


> unless you have fuel shut off valve. .....
> only reason to run it dry is valves and seats get gunkedr up mainly within fuel bowl of mowers
> 
> So if there's fuel shut off valve on mowers, no need to run dry,
> jus run it with stabile then close fuel valve.
> Then add sea foam next season on start up .
> 
> With hand helds , run dry and get new plug next sesson, also start up with sea foam


Right, exactly what we do.

Drain the small stuff and top off the mowers with sta-bil.


----------



## NorthernProServ

CityGuy;2047446 said:


> So like a cap full or so then run them out?


I usually just do a quick splash into the tank


----------



## NorthernProServ

Back window motor died on brothers truck.....no good....


----------



## snowman55

albhb3;2047455 said:


> ouch 70k that's just bad luck...when its your time its your time


$70 g is fine not the family's suit or the insurance increases.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2047475 said:


> We are doing a townhome/large property in the morning, then a handful of small properties after that.


So are you just going at them or you going to places with more leafs down first? I just fell im going to have a lot people *****ing.


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal..................BH


----------



## Doughboy12

Add half a can of Sea Foam to the last few 5 gallon cans you get....and always get non-oxy. Thumbs Up






Said the homeowner. :waving:


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2047479 said:


> Back window motor died on brothers truck.....no good....


Noooooooooooo!


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2047486 said:


> So are you just going at them or you going to places with more leafs down first? I just fell im going to have a lot people *****ing.


Going to the ones with most or all of the leaves down first


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2047486 said:


> So are you just going at them or you going to places with more leafs down first? I just fell im going to have a lot people *****ing.


Honestly, we just about everything we have is 95% down.

Maybe a tree here or a tree there, but it's pretty much all the same.

Tomorrow three of them are doing the large townhome in WBL we do, 2 guys and myself are heading down to Uptown to finish that landscape project.

Hopefully they can get that townhome tomorrow, MAYBE a house or two in the afternoon??


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;2047479 said:


> Back window motor died on brothers truck.....no good....


Really? Gotta love warranty


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We are going through everything. If we have time, we MIGHT do a light once over to get what's left after we get through everyone once.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Had a plowing only customer call.

I sent an invoice without really talking to them about this season.

I was doing invoices this morning, didn't really think about it, just sent it.

They dropped my services, most likely because I just assumed?? they were renewing, but I also raised the price $25 / month. I was all the way up to $275 per month for a decent sized lot right on highway 61, where you blindly had to back out into 61 about 25 times to plow the lot.

Last year was $250. I'm guessing they seen the warm forecast and found someone to plow it for $50-60 per time.


----------



## Ranger620

I got a lot in Princeton to bid on but think I'll pass. To far up there


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2047499 said:


> Had a plowing only customer call.
> 
> I sent an invoice without really talking to them about this season.
> 
> I was doing invoices this morning, didn't really think about it, just sent it.
> 
> They dropped my services, most likely because I just assumed?? they were renewing, but I also raised the price $25 / month. I was all the way up to $275 per month for a decent sized lot right on highway 61, where you blindly had to back out into 61 about 25 times to plow the lot.
> 
> Last year was $250. I'm guessing they seen the warm forecast and found someone to plow it for $50-60 per time.


Looking at picture only with no idea of actual size unless it was next to something I already did I'd be $100-125 a plow or $400-450 a month but again that's without measuring it probably also explains why I don't get Many accounts I bid on lately. Lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;2047505 said:


> Looking at picture only with no idea of actual size unless it was next to something I already did I'd be $100-125 a plow or $400-450 a month but again that's without measuring it probably also explains why I don't get Many accounts I bid on lately. Lol


I already do 6 at that intersection. Basically it was the only one left.

The small square in the picture I get $45 per time to plow that one.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2047507 said:


> I already do 6 at that intersection. Basically it was the only one left.
> 
> The small square in the picture I get $45 per time to plow that one.


Lowballer......


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2047491 said:


> Noooooooooooo!


And the window is down about 8 "


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;2047496 said:


> Really? Gotta love warranty


O yeah, already told myself not going to own these trucks a day over the warranty is up

Figure anything out with your trailer breaks?


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2047515 said:


> And the window is down about 8 "


Junk ford's


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2047503 said:


> I got a lot in Princeton to bid on but think I'll pass. To far up there


How much more stuff you looking for?


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2047499 said:


> Had a plowing only customer call.
> 
> I sent an invoice without really talking to them about this season.
> 
> I was doing invoices this morning, didn't really think about it, just sent it.
> 
> They dropped my services, most likely because I just assumed?? they were renewing, but I also raised the price $25 / month. I was all the way up to $275 per month for a decent sized lot right on highway 61, where you blindly had to back out into 61 about 25 times to plow the lot.
> 
> Last year was $250. I'm guessing they seen the warm forecast and found someone to plow it for $50-60 per time.


You wouldn't do my place that cheap. :laughing:


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2047519 said:


> How much more stuff you looking for?


Dunno. Kinda wanted to grow this year but construction has been busy so I didn't hit the pavement this year. Had an opportunity to bid a few places that didn't work out lost one in long lake or at least they haven't responded yet so maybe I should bid the Princeton one?


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;2047516 said:


> O yeah, already told myself not going to own these trucks a day over the warranty is up
> 
> Figure anything out with your trailer breaks?


It's for sure the truck. Today they were delaying the locking up. Works fine on all my buddies trucks


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2047526 said:


> Dunno. Kinda wanted to grow this year but construction has been busy so I didn't hit the pavement this year. Had an opportunity to bid a few places that didn't work out lost one in long lake or at least they haven't responded yet so maybe I should bid the Princeton one?


If it was Zimmerman I would say go for but that extra 9 miles when tired sucks!


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2047519 said:


> How much more stuff you looking for?


Any word back on your bids


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2047529 said:


> If it was Zimmerman I would say go for but that extra 9 miles when tired sucks!


Ya it's for a friend on top of that. I haven't seen it but it's probably worth $150-250 a push with walks


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;2047526 said:


> Dunno. Kinda wanted to grow this year but construction has been busy so I didn't hit the pavement this year. Had an opportunity to bid a few places that didn't work out lost one in long lake or at least they haven't responded yet so maybe I should bid the Princeton one?


Long lake you trying to cut into my business. We have to pass each other when it snows


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;2047533 said:


> Ya it's for a friend on top of that. I haven't seen it but it's probably worth $150-250 a push with walks


I hate that stretch of road....


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;2047537 said:


> Long lake you trying to cut into my business. We have to pass each other when it snows


I've seen you a few times before. My guess is they will send my contract back so I will likely see you again. Maybe I should have you give me a price on that place and the two resis I have in Orono. Only reason I still do them is they've been with me forever.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like about 8 games to go to be Prestige 12 on CoD. 

I feel like I should go to bed. Til I realize it's all of 9 pm.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;2047537 said:


> Long lake you trying to cut into my business. We have to pass each other when it snows


Hey now! I'm right there and don't plow anything in town


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2047526 said:


> Dunno. Kinda wanted to grow this year but construction has been busy so I didn't hit the pavement this year. Had an opportunity to bid a few places that didn't work out lost one in long lake or at least they haven't responded yet so maybe I should bid the Princeton one?


If I get this contract that I've talked with a few people on here about I'll need plenty of help... Close to home, should hear this week


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2047531 said:


> Any word back on your bids


Should hear early/mid week


----------



## SSS Inc.

I "fired" two assistant coaches tonight. Can't wait for our next practice. 

#Go Hockey!


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2047558 said:


> I "fired" two assistant coaches tonight. Can't wait for our next practice.
> 
> #Go Hockey!


What time should I be there?


----------



## CityGuy

Wolves game going to the wire.


----------



## Doughboy12

Needle in candy in Brainerd was a hoax by the kid... Take him to jail. Scared straight.


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;2047560 said:


> Wolves game going to the wire.


Not looking good for them


----------



## Ranger620

Supposed needle found in candy from brained area was a hoax.


----------



## Doughboy12

70 for the first November in 7 years.


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;2047563 said:


> Supposed needle found in candy from brained area was a hoax.


Breaking news...2 minutes late...:laughing: :waving:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;2047559 said:


> What time should I be there?


5:45 Wednesday. Don't be late.

I've been alerted that "We'll" deal with the firestorm when it happens. Glad I'm not alone in this.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2047566 said:


> 5:45 Wednesday. Don't be late.
> 
> I've been alerted that "We'll" deal with the firestorm when it happens. Glad I'm not alone in this.


What rink.......Richfield east or west?
I think my coaching card expired. :waving:


----------



## cbservicesllc

What the heck... so the tampered Halloween candy thing was a hoax...

Edit: I see I'm way late on that one...


----------



## Doughboy12

Holy cafe that kid is HUGE........!!!!!


----------



## banonea

albhb3;2047451 said:


> no on the Saturn got 207k pulled it off and was missing half of the balls in there, I think it was time this is set #3...Ive heard the stories on ford... It was still over 6 hours garage looks like it exploded


Torch and a BMFG...........easy


----------



## mnlefty

Gonna lose both my fantasy matchups by slim margins, on bonehead lineup decisions. Cafe.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;2047567 said:


> What rink.......Richfield east or west?
> I think my coaching card expired. :waving:


Make sure to bring a helmet these days.


----------



## mnlefty

mnlefty;2047571 said:


> Gonna lose both my fantasy matchups by slim margins, on bonehead lineup decisions. Cafe.


Crazy comeback by indy... a Cam Newton td could save me yet.


----------



## Camden

I'm going to go 1-1 this week thanks to that kick. Had it ended in regulation I would've gone 2-0. It stings.


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2047572 said:


> Make sure to bring a helmet these days.


Seriously...................sad.
But thanks for the heads up.

See what I did there. :waving:


----------



## SnowGuy73

47° light breeze, few clouds.


----------



## CityGuy

45° few clouds


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light dew....


----------



## Doughboy12

44 here attm


----------



## CityGuy

Anybody use or have used a flexible spending account for daycare? Wondering how it works? How do you get the money to pay for it or is it a monthly reimbursement? Or?


----------



## mnlefty

CityGuy;2047613 said:


> Anybody use or have used a flexible spending account for daycare? Wondering how it works? How do you get the money to pay for it or is it a monthly reimbursement? Or?


Money comes straight out of your check, pre-tax to the fsa account. You pay for daycare out of pocket like normal, then on whatever timeline you choose you submit your daycare expenses for reimbursement.


----------



## NorthernProServ

3 CVI sitting at SB 81 ramp to SB 100


----------



## qualitycut

Looks like it rained out grass is so damn wet


----------



## qualitycut

Feels like the middle of a snowstorm, every one calling abd freaking about leafs


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2047652 said:


> Feels like the middle of a snowstorm, every one calling abd freaking about leafs


Hahaha you too? And do your idiot employees only work til 2-3 and go home without notice making stuff worse


----------



## CityGuy

mnlefty;2047616 said:


> Money comes straight out of your check, pre-tax to the fsa account. You pay for daycare out of pocket like normal, then on whatever timeline you choose you submit your daycare expenses for reimbursement.


Ok so I could do it monthly or quarterly if I choose. Give them recietes and they pay me the amount or whatever is in the account.


----------



## Bill1090

Ac is on in the truck.....


----------



## Doughboy12

mnlefty;2047616 said:


> Money comes straight out of your check, pre-tax to the fsa account. You pay for daycare out of pocket like normal, then on whatever timeline you choose you submit your daycare expenses for reimbursement.


Most now are moving to debit cards...keep your receipts. Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2047654 said:


> Hahaha you too? And do your idiot employees only work til 2-3 and go home without notice making stuff worse


Amen brother... It's like the level the sun is down makes them go home because they think it's like 5 or 6... or they're idiots... either one


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Already hot in the tractor cab.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2047667 said:


> Amen brother... It's like the level the sun is down makes them go home because they think it's like 5 or 6... or they're idiots... either one


Well I'm working with him and making him stay til dark, then go plow til 2-3am


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Oh, and by the way, the grass is still growing at a good pace


----------



## Bill1090

Dammit Jim, I told you not to pull the lever!

http://www.kttc.com/story/30414986/...utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook_KTTC_TV


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2047676 said:


> Dammit Jim, I told you not to pull the lever!
> 
> http://www.kttc.com/story/30414986/...utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook_KTTC_TV


We don't use that crap. Ever see what it does to a metal gas can? Or even a human? I have and it's not pretty. I wonder if it was an accident? Or meth heads trying to steal it?


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2047679 said:


> We don't use that crap. Ever see what it does to a metal gas can? Or even a human? I have and it's not pretty. I wonder if it was an accident? Or meth heads trying to steal it?


I believe it basically freezes your lungs so you suffocate if you inhale too much of it.

It says a hose blew. If so, I'm guessing whoever owns the tank has some hefty fines coming from the EPA.


----------



## qualitycut

Sucks doing cleanups when half yhe leaves are still in the tree but I guess you have to start sooner or later


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2047684 said:


> Sucks doing cleanups when half yhe leaves are still in the tree but I guess you have to start sooner or later


That's all you can do. Just start. At least you made an attempt.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2047686 said:


> That's all you can do. Just start. At least you made an attempt.


I know,....


----------



## CityGuy

One of our mowers just sent a rock through the windshield of a car.
1. That thing had to be cooking to go through.
2. Please give us room to do our job.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2047707 said:


> One of our mowers just sent a rock through the windshield of a car.
> 1. That thing had to be cooking to go through.
> 2. Please give us room to do our job.


How about your operator not run over a rock?

Give you room to do your job??? Seriously??

I'm really starting to think you're just here to troll some of us.

It's a pretty good bit, actually.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2047707 said:


> One of our mowers just sent a rock through the windshield of a car.
> 1. That thing had to be cooking to go through.
> 2. Please give us room to do our job.


Huh? Unless there is some major circumstance, why can't people travel in the normal traffic lane while you guys are mowing?


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;2047712 said:


> Huh? Unless there is some major circumstance, why can't people travel in the normal traffic lane while you guys are mowing?


CityGuy has been drinking the KoolAid far too long ... ATTM :waving:


----------



## Bill1090

cbservicesllc;2047712 said:


> Huh? Unless there is some major circumstance, why can't people travel in the normal traffic lane while you guys are mowing?


This. Accidents happen and rocks come shooting out anywhere sometimes. It's just something that happens. That's what insurance is for.


----------



## Bill1090

Already 67°.... yuck!


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2047707 said:


> One of our mowers just sent a rock through the windshield of a car.
> 1. That thing had to be cooking to go through.
> 2. Please give us room to do our job.


Please give us room to get to our jobs.........so we can pay your wages. :yow!:


----------



## Camden

CityGuy;2047707 said:


> One of our mowers just sent a rock through the windshield of a car.
> 1. That thing had to be cooking to go through.
> 2. Please give us room to do our job.


Next time I see municipal maintenance workers up ahead I'm going to do a U-turn and give them all the space they need. I hope each of you do the same.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2047707 said:


> One of our mowers just sent a rock through the windshield of a car.
> 1. That thing had to be cooking to go through.
> 2. Please give us room to do our job.


How would they give you space when the are on a road avd most is in the grass? Pull over and wait die him to mow? They go around one of the 10 trucks they probably had sitting there to.


----------



## ryde307

Bill1090;2047719 said:


> This. Accidents happen and rocks come shooting out anywhere sometimes. It's just something that happens. That's what insurance is for.


Broke 2 windows so far this year. One was a rock straight through a basement window one was a pebble out of the grass from a weed whip. Broke the 2nd story new window. Cost $2000 to replace.

Sucks when it happens but like you said accidents happen.

I did hear a story (not sure how true it is) that a contractor in the metro lost a large account or multiple because he did not have any sort of deflector on his mowers.


----------



## Camden

ryde307;2047726 said:


> Broke 2 windows so far this year. One was a rock straight through a basement window one was a pebble out of the grass from a weed whip. Broke the 2nd story new window. Cost $2000 to replace.
> 
> Sucks when it happens but like you said accidents happen.
> 
> *I did hear a story (not sure how true it is) that a contractor in the metro lost a large account or multiple because he did not have any sort of deflector on his mowers*.


Century Link makes you acknowledge that you have not altered any safety mechanisms on your equipment. It's a one page form that you sign and send in along with your contract renewal.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2047712 said:


> Huh? Unless there is some major circumstance, why can't people travel in the normal traffic lane while you guys are mowing?


2 lane road, mower 1/2 to 3/4 in the lane using boom mower.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2047731 said:


> 2 lane road, mower 1/2 to 3/4 in the lane using boom mower.


So the tractor is impeding the traffic lane? Did they have flaggers? Is the public supposed to go in the opposite lane with no direction and risk their safety?

Just questions, I'm not being a cafehole, just wondering what the expectation is for the public


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;2047733 said:


> So the tractor is impeding the traffic lane? Did they have flaggers? Is the public supposed to go in the opposite lane with no direction and risk their safety?
> 
> Just questions, I'm not being a cafehole, just wondering what the expectation is for the public


The one I saw on 169 up north over the summer had nothing...


----------



## qualitycut

Had a lady come running out waving her arms was like wth. She says im superstitious and that pot has a golfball and 2 pennies please dont knock them over...


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2047748 said:


> Had a lady come running out waving her arms was like wth. She says im superstitious and that pot has a golfball and 2 pennies please dont knock them over...


Wtf.......


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2047748 said:


> Had a lady come running out waving her arms was like wth. She says im superstitious and that pot has a golfball and 2 pennies please dont knock them over...


Sounds like a drug addict to me


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2047777 said:


> Sounds like a drug addict to me


Shewas old. I know her husband just died maybe the were his


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2047793 said:


> Shewas old. I know her husband just died maybe the were his


Well that makes a bit more sense then


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2047800 said:


> Well that makes a bit more sense then


I'm hoping that is the case


----------



## SnowGuy73

Too warm!..


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2047748 said:


> Had a lady come running out waving her arms was like wth. She says im superstitious and that pot has a golfball and 2 pennies please dont knock them over...


Last cleanup yesterday, guy was wasted ....he tipped us 80.00 bucks though!!! payuppayup

He asked me for business cards 3 different times, I played along and gave them to him each time, probably wondering why he has like 15 of them today :laughing:

Found two pairs of reading glasses in the landscaping that were busted, he must drop a pair each time he walks around the house wasted...


----------



## qualitycut

Got flipped out on because my customers leafs were blowing out of his tree onto her neighbors. She said we put them there and we do every year. First year customer. Then goes onto say well you have the equipment so just clean up that area. She started out by yelling at me lol


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2047733 said:


> So the tractor is impeding the traffic lane? Did they have flaggers? Is the public supposed to go in the opposite lane with no direction and risk their safety?
> 
> Just questions, I'm not being a cafehole, just wondering what the expectation is for the public


No flaggers because it falls under a moving operation, Mndot rule I disagree with, pass at your own risk.
The rule states that if you are under 10 minutes in one spot you do not need signs or flaggers.


----------



## qualitycut

Can't believe the talent out walking and jogging tonight geez


----------



## mnlefty

qualitycut;2047811 said:


> Then goes onto say well you have the equipment so just clean up that area. She started out by yelling at me lol


As in she hired you, or expected you to get "your" leaves off her yard?


----------



## qualitycut

mnlefty;2047820 said:


> As in she hired you, or expected you to get "your" leaves off her yard?


Second part, just wanted something for free


----------



## unit28

..WINTER STORM WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM 11 PM THIS EVENING TO 11 AM MST THURSDAY... * 

LOCATION...THE EASTERN SAN JUAN AND LA GARITA MOUNTAINS ABOVE 10000 FEET. * CAUSE AND TIMING...A MOIST PACIFIC JET STREAM WILL PRODUCE PERIODS OF HEAVY BLOWING SNOW FROM LATE TONIGHT INTO THURSDAY MORNING.


* SNOW ACCUMULATION...10 TO 20 INCHES. 


Sigh........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Accu has 40's in to December again


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Am I losing it on pricing? Hauled 3 loads of field stone for a current lawn/snow customer. This was in my one ton. Charged her $75 a load. Supposidly she bought river rock cheaper from someone this summer. *****ing up a storm. Even hung up on my wife and demanded a call ASAP


----------



## Ranger620

jimslawnsnow;2047863 said:


> Am I losing it on pricing? Hauled 3 loads of field stone for a current lawn/snow customer. This was in my one ton. Charged her $75 a load. Supposidly she bought river rock cheaper from someone this summer. *****ing up a storm. Even hung up on my wife and demanded a call ASAP


She didn't ask for a quote first? That's her problem for not asking for a price and just assuming what it would be


----------



## NorthernProServ

Ranger620;2047870 said:


> She didn't ask for a quote first? That's her problem for not asking for a price and just assuming what it would be


I wouldn't have even done the job without giving a price to her first


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2047859 said:


> Accu has 40's in to December again


They also had snow for this week a month ago.....


----------



## qualitycut

5200.00 buddies plow off a Ford 350 14 o think


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Subway has a BOGO going on if anyone is looking for din din.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2047879 said:


> Subway has a BOGO going on if anyone is looking for din din.


Pass.... just drove by one and you would think they are giving out welfare check s


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2047883 said:


> Pass.... just drove by one and you would think they ate giving our welfare check s


Hahahahahaha


----------



## djagusch

jimslawnsnow;2047863 said:


> Am I losing it on pricing? Hauled 3 loads of field stone for a current lawn/snow customer. This was in my one ton. Charged her $75 a load. Supposidly she bought river rock cheaper from someone this summer. *****ing up a storm. Even hung up on my wife and demanded a call ASAP


Sounds cheap on your end.


----------



## djagusch

5 people today called looking for blow outs today. Last Friday I only had 2 stranglers that I was doing thursday. Now between wed, thurs, and next Tues I have another 20 lined up.

So sick of blow outs.


----------



## qualitycut

Menards sells the spouts for "water cans" next to the gas cans


----------



## TKLAWN

djagusch;2047894 said:


> 5 people today called looking for blow outs today. Last Friday I only had 2 stranglers that I was doing thursday. Now between wed, thurs, and next Tues I have another 20 lined up.
> 
> So sick of blow outs.


Extra cash in you pocket though.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

djagusch;2047892 said:


> Sounds cheap on your end.


The rock was free. She said she got 2 loads for 50 from a construction company


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2047897 said:


> The rock was free. She said she got 2 loads for 50 from a construction company


Ha they probably had extra.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2047879 said:


> Subway has a BOGO going on if anyone is looking for din din.


Yuck....

Jimmy John's all the way here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My young guy, with the bad back... he needed to be done by 4:30 today because he had a big test to take tonight.

Last week or so they worked til 6:30 one night, and he said he didn't do too well on his test after that.

I got to the jobsite to help the other guy finish and told the guy that needed to go, to leave a gas can for us for the blowers before he leaves.

He then walks about 1/4 mile around the pond to where the other truck was, carries two gas cans over, leaves them on the trailer, then walks back to the truck.

He then drives the same truck and trailer back the 1/4 mile and exits the drive on which we are parked, driving right past the truck he left the gas cans at.

Who can see what I'm getting at? That maybe the reason he did poor on the test didn't have anything to do with working til 6:30???


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2047901 said:


> My young guy, with the bad back... he needed to be done by 4:30 today because he had a big test to take tonight.
> 
> Last week or so they worked til 6:30 one night, and he said he didn't do too well on his test after that.
> 
> I got to the jobsite to help the other guy finish and told the guy that needed to go, to leave a gas can for us for the blowers before he leaves.
> 
> He then walks about 1/4 mile around the pond to where the other truck was, carries two gas cans over, leaves them on the trailer, then walks back to the truck.
> 
> He then drives the same truck and trailer back the 1/4 mile and exits the drive on which we are parked, driving right past the truck he left the gas cans at.
> 
> Who can see what I'm getting at? That maybe the reason he did poor on the test didn't have anything to do with working til 6:30???


Oh oh , pick me pick me. I got this one.

He's a Morris!


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2047901 said:


> My young guy, with the bad back... he needed to be done by 4:30 today because he had a big test to take tonight.
> 
> Last week or so they worked til 6:30 one night, and he said he didn't do too well on his test after that.
> 
> I got to the jobsite to help the other guy finish and told the guy that needed to go, to leave a gas can for us for the blowers before he leaves.
> 
> He then walks about 1/4 mile around the pond to where the other truck was, carries two gas cans over, leaves them on the trailer, then walks back to the truck.
> 
> He then drives the same truck and trailer back the 1/4 mile and exits the drive on which we are parked, driving right past the truck he left the gas cans at.
> 
> Who can see what I'm getting at? That maybe the reason he did poor on the test didn't have anything to do with working til 6:30???


Just needed the exercise. :laughing:

Really just milking the clock. :waving:


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2047901 said:


> My young guy, with the bad back... he needed to be done by 4:30 today because he had a big test to take tonight.
> 
> Last week or so they worked til 6:30 one night, and he said he didn't do too well on his test after that.
> 
> I got to the jobsite to help the other guy finish and told the guy that needed to go, to leave a gas can for us for the blowers before he leaves.
> 
> He then walks about 1/4 mile around the pond to where the other truck was, carries two gas cans over, leaves them on the trailer, then walks back to the truck.
> 
> He then drives the same truck and trailer back the 1/4 mile and exits the drive on which we are parked, driving right past the truck he left the gas cans at.
> 
> Who can see what I'm getting at? That maybe the reason he did poor on the test didn't have anything to do with working til 6:30???


Wait, what? This the kid who hurt it from jumping out of thr way of the mower. Why is he still working for you? Lol


----------



## unit28

Lurking

Attm........


----------



## NorthernProServ

Why no SS wings for the DXT?!?!?


----------



## qualitycut

Red will look better with it


----------



## unit28

POSITIVE-TILT SHORTWAVE TROUGH FROM THE NEB PANHANDLE TO NM EARLY THU SHOULD TAKE ON A NEUTRAL TO NEGATIVE TILT AS IT RAPIDLY EJECTS TOWARDS THE GREAT LAKES. A CYCLONE OVER S-CNTRL NEB WILL DEEPEN AS IT EJECTS TOWARDS THE LK SUPERIOR AREA. GUIDANCE DIFFERS SUBSTANTIALLY WITH THE DEGREE OF CYCLOGENESIS /UP TO AROUND 15 MB OF SPREAD IN CENTRAL PRESSURE/ BY 12Z/FRI. A COLD FRONT SHOULD ACCELERATE E AND STRETCH FROM THE MIDWEST TO SE TX AT 12Z/FRI. 






To slowwww


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;2047894 said:


> 5 people today called looking for blow outs today. Last Friday I only had 2 stranglers that I was doing thursday. Now between wed, thurs, and next Tues I have another 20 lined up.
> 
> So sick of blow outs.


Been fielding a lot of phone calls on blowouts as well... I don't get it at all...


----------



## djagusch

NorthernProServ;2047921 said:


> Why no SS wings for the DXT?!?!?


They don't recommend wings on the stainless 8.2 and 9.2 due to weight and the moldboard trip while stacking.


----------



## mnlefty

cbservicesllc;2047939 said:


> Been fielding a lot of phone calls on blowouts as well... I don't get it at all...


Saw a couple compressors out and about while the boss and I were golfing today.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

mnlefty;2047944 said:


> Saw a couple compressors out and about while the boss and I were golfing today.


Slacker............


----------



## Polarismalibu

It sucks setting up new phones


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;2047958 said:


> It sucks setting up new phones


What you get?


----------



## NorthernProServ

djagusch;2047941 said:


> They don't recommend wings on the stainless 8.2 and 9.2 due to weight and the moldboard trip while stacking.


Boooo.....


----------



## NorthernProServ

White Castle for dinner, might have been a mistake.


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;2047967 said:


> What you get?


the 6s....


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;2047973 said:


> White Castle for dinner, might have been a mistake.


Oh man that sounds good


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2047958 said:


> It sucks setting up new phones


Is easy, everything transfers right over


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2047982 said:


> Is easy, everything transfers right over


I have to update my computer but it says it's the current version. But when I plug the phone in it says it needs the new version to work. Getting annoyed with it now


----------



## CityGuy

Arguing like school girls at the fire department meeting. Unbelievable.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2047990 said:


> Arguing like school girls at the fire department meeting. Unbelievable.


Did you ever post what the car was supposed to do today?

You posted "let us do our job", you then posted "mower was 1/2 in the lane of traffic" but I missed your response what the driver of said car was supposed to do, to "let you do your job"???

I'm sure everyone here would like to know, so we can exercise caution.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2047990 said:


> Arguing like school girls at the fire department meeting. Unbelievable.


What is there to even argue about


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2047988 said:


> I have to update my computer but it says it's the current version. But when I plug the phone in it says it needs the new version to work. Getting annoyed with it now


Mine i just hit a button on the old phone and a button on the new phone and transferred everything wirelesly apps texts and all in about 30 min while i was sitting in the car


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2047994 said:


> What is there to even argue about


Everything, couple buddies are and were on the dept said its a bunch of babies and people who think they know everything


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2047996 said:


> Mine i just hit a button on the old phone and a button on the new phone and transferred everything wirelesly apps texts and all in about 30 min while i was sitting in the car


See.... . but he bought an iPhone, technology that's old. You still have to plug it into the computer.

Android, I touched the back of the Motorola Turbo 2, to my Samsung S6 and everything automatically transferred. Not even the same brand phone.

And people still think their iPhones are superior.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2047996 said:


> Mine i just hit a button on the old phone and a button on the new phone and transferred everything wirelesly apps texts and all in about 30 min while i was sitting in the car


There is a way I can do that I just don't know how. The lady at the store was an idiot so that didn't help


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2048000 said:


> See.... . but he bought an iPhone, technology that's old. You still have to plug it into the computer.
> 
> Android, I touched the back of the Motorola Turbo 2, to my Samsung S6 and everything automatically transferred. Not even the same brand phone.
> 
> And people still think their iPhones are superior.


Not entirely true. You can do it through iCloud. If you do it on the computer from a previous back up it literally takes under a minute and everything is the same as it was.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2048000 said:


> See.... . but he bought an iPhone, technology that's old. You still have to plug it into the computer.
> 
> Android, I touched the back of the Motorola Turbo 2, to my Samsung S6 and everything automatically transferred. Not even the same brand phone.
> 
> And people still think their iPhones are superior.


I've never plugged my iPhone in. Am I supposed too?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/cto/5286923839.html


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;2048005 said:


> Not entirely true. You can do it through iCloud. If you do it on the computer from a previous back up it literally takes under a minute and everything is the same as it was.


But you need to be buy your computer and on that WiFi to do anything.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2047811 said:


> Got flipped out on because my customers leafs were blowing out of his tree onto her neighbors. She said we put them there and we do every year. First year customer. Then goes onto say well you have the equipment so just clean up that area. She started out by yelling at me lol


People like that get told to piss up a rope......no time for whining and retards.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2048009 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/cto/5286923839.html


I've always wanted a mud truck.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2048010 said:


> But you need to be buy your computer and on that WiFi to do anything.


I don't think you necessarily need to be by your computer to do it. Only reason you would need to be would be to change some settings or login to your iCloud account for some reason. I think the wifi connection is only to ensure that everything transfers successfully and efficiently.

I don't get the whole phone debate anyways. Can it make calls, send texts, receive pics from chicks (rare),? If it does that I'm good. I don't know anyone under age 25 that doesn't have an iPhone


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2048009 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/cto/5286923839.html


Getting that for the sidewalk crew


----------



## Polarismalibu

Got it figured out the phones paired to each other.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2048014 said:


> I've always wanted a mud truck.


That's not just a truck sonny boy. That there is a tragon!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2047988 said:


> I have to update my computer but it says it's the current version. But when I plug the phone in it says it needs the new version to work. Getting annoyed with it now


It is an apple...


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2048008 said:


> I've never plugged my iPhone in. Am I supposed too?


This..............ever.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2048010 said:


> But you need to be buy your computer and on that WiFi to do anything.


Nope............


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2047994 said:


> What is there to even argue about


Anything and everything... usually worse on smaller, less busy departments...


----------



## Doughboy12

https://m.sears.com/20-Piece-Ratcheting-Wrench-Set-Inch-Metric/p-00946820000P


----------



## cbservicesllc

Anyone know the legal requirement on transfer of handguns between family members? My grandpa passed away a couple years back and he had quite the collection... One of my family members is getting all bent on getting those interested in handguns to do a PTP...


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2048032 said:


> https://m.sears.com/20-Piece-Ratcheting-Wrench-Set-Inch-Metric/p-00946820000P


Whew, I can do layaway. Only 4 payments of 16.24


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2048034 said:


> Anyone know the legal requirement on transfer of handguns between family members? My grandpa passed away a couple years back and he had quite the collection... One of my family members is getting all bent on getting those interested in handguns to do a PTP...


You don't need anything for private sales, just go to city hall and get whatever paper you need to transfer ownership.

Are they a liberal?


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;2048034 said:


> Anyone know the legal requirement on transfer of handguns between family members? My grandpa passed away a couple years back and he had quite the collection... One of my family members is getting all bent on getting those interested in handguns to do a PTP...


Can't help you legally speaking but I don't think it's needed. 
https://www.atf.gov/questions-and-a...edures-should-be-followed-when-two-unlicensed


----------



## Doughboy12

https://www.atf.gov/firearms/qa/whom-may-unlicensed-person-transfer-firearms-under-gca


----------



## Doughboy12

Last one https://www.atf.gov/questions-and-a...-firearm-or-remove-name-firearms-registration


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2048035 said:


> Whew, I can do layaway. Only 4 payments of 16.24


Saw that...good humor. 
If you get the bottle opener, same deal...$2.49
But then you pay double for it...


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2048036 said:


> You don't need anything for private sales, just go to city hall and get whatever paper you need to transfer ownership.
> 
> Are they a liberal?


Not sure you even "need" to do that...not positive though.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2048036 said:


> You don't need anything for private sales, just go to city hall and get whatever paper you need to transfer ownership.
> 
> Are they a liberal?


Haha... I don't think so... Maybe bad info... not sure


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2048044 said:


> Not sure you even "need" to do that...not positive though.


Well ot sounds like the person wants it to be transferred so then you would need to fill out paper work to do so.


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;2047994 said:


> What is there to even argue about


Perfect example last month we talked about buying a new ground monitor. They cafed about the price and how we don't need one for 45 minutes. Brought it up tonight and it was a great idea and we should have gotten one a long time ago. They are children who like to complain and know everything even if they don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## Doughboy12

Green Grass;2048049 said:


> Perfect example last month we talked about buying a new ground monitor. They cafed about the price and how we don't need one for 45 minutes. Brought it up tonight and it was a great idea and we should have gotten one a long time ago. They are children who like to complain and know everything even if they don't know what you are talking about.


Ground monitor???
Is this a sky diving club??? :laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

Got windy.....
No northern lights yet...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;2048049 said:


> Perfect example last month we talked about buying a new ground monitor. They cafed about the price and how we don't need one for 45 minutes. Brought it up tonight and it was a great idea and we should have gotten one a long time ago. They are children who like to complain and know everything even if they don't know what you are talking about.


That seems like a really dumb thing to argue about. Don't those take a huge amount of strain off guys while fighting a fire for a long time


----------



## jimslawnsnow

The road is wet. Wierd. Windy too


----------



## CityGuy

55° clear 

Light wind


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2048049 said:


> Perfect example last month we talked about buying a new ground monitor. They cafed about the price and how we don't need one for 45 minutes. Brought it up tonight and it was a great idea and we should have gotten one a long time ago. They are children who like to complain and know everything even if they don't know what you are talking about.


So true......


----------



## albhb3

Well this days off to a great start. Loaded for an 930 appt in stevens point check get to maxwell blew a super single thats brand spanking new as of last night now the hurry up and wAit begins


----------



## SnowGuy73

53° breezy, few clouds.


----------



## djagusch

cbservicesllc;2048034 said:


> Anyone know the legal requirement on transfer of handguns between family members? My grandpa passed away a couple years back and he had quite the collection... One of my family members is getting all bent on getting those interested in handguns to do a PTP...


Bought one from a family member (wife's uncle)about 5 yrs ago. He's a gun guy, conceal and carry gun, in leagues, part of a club, etc. He basically said we didn't need to do any paper work. Just told me to check with my county to verify. I called and needed to do nothing.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Zero dew...


----------



## banonea

Started to put our leaf loader together yesterday. fired it up and was testing it out and all of a sudden....poof, motor blew. So, decided to try out the motors from Harbor Fright and I got to say the leaf loader has never worked so good. starting to wonder how long the motor was bad. Less than $140.00 with a 1 year extended warranty. starts on the first pull every time.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2048057 said:


> That seems like a really dumb thing to argue about. Don't those take a huge amount of strain off guys while fighting a fire for a long time


Yes, typically used for surround and dround operations.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2048085 said:


> Started to put our leaf loader together yesterday. fired it up and was testing it out and all of a sudden....poof, motor blew. So, decided to try out the motors from Harbor Fright and I got to say the leaf loader has never worked so good. starting to wonder how long the motor was bad. Less than $140.00 with a 1 year extended warranty. starts on the first pull every time.


Honda????????


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;2048072 said:


> Well this days off to a great start. Loaded for an 930 appt in stevens point check get to maxwell blew a super single thats brand spanking new as of last night now the hurry up and wAit begins


That sucks.


----------



## CityGuy

Down to a 50% chance of rain tomorrow.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2048087 said:


> Honda????????


House brand made for them. Haven't put it to a full day test but i will be on Thursday so i will keep everyone informed as to how well they work, so i am happy.


----------



## NorthernProServ

banonea;2048096 said:


> House brand made for them. Haven't put it to a full day test but i will be on Thursday so i will keep everyone informed as to how well they work, so i am happy.


What hp?....


----------



## CityGuy

Roads are damp this morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2048094 said:


> Down to a 50% chance of rain tomorrow.


Brickman showed a pretty narrow line around 1600.


----------



## banonea

NorthernProServ;2048097 said:


> What hp?....


6.5hp. I cannot remember the cc, i know it was like 239cc or something like that


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;2048084 said:


> Zero dew...


Not here....it's wet but beautiful out already. 54. Gonna be too warm for you guys.


----------



## unit28

Dewey large lot


----------



## NorthernProServ

CVI sitting at co. Rd. 81 and SB 100 again


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Car fire between Wyoming and Forest Lake.

Freeway stopped.


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2048085 said:


> Started to put our leaf loader together yesterday. fired it up and was testing it out and all of a sudden....poof, motor blew. So, decided to try out the motors from Harbor Fright and I got to say the leaf loader has never worked so good. starting to wonder how long the motor was bad. Less than $140.00 with a 1 year extended warranty. starts on the first pull every time.


Thought you didn't pick up leafs


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2048120 said:


> Thought you didn't pick up leafs


He doesn't if he's only using a 6.5 hp.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2048124 said:


> He doesn't if he's only using a 6.5 hp.


That to.......


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2048120 said:


> Thought you didn't pick up leafs


I don't want to but I got a couple of customers that have requested it specifically, and I've been getting many phone calls requesting it so I figured what the hell


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just giving ya cafe bano, don't want ya coming up here kicking my cafe


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2048128 said:


> Just giving ya cafe bano, don't want ya coming up here kicking my cafe


Its all good bro, I'd never do that. Maybe come up and help you plow if you ran into trouble with all those new accounts you picked up


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2048049 said:


> Perfect example last month we talked about buying a new ground monitor. They cafed about the price and how we don't need one for 45 minutes. Brought it up tonight and it was a great idea and we should have gotten one a long time ago. They are children who like to complain and know everything even if they don't know what you are talking about.


Luckily we don't have those arguments... We get whatever trucks and equipment Administration puts in the barn... We do get arguments about training, personnel, and especially our relief association... Gotten pretty tame in the last several years though...


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;2048078 said:


> Bought one from a family member (wife's uncle)about 5 yrs ago. He's a gun guy, conceal and carry gun, in leagues, part of a club, etc. He basically said we didn't need to do any paper work. Just told me to check with my county to verify. I called and needed to do nothing.


Good to know, thanks


----------



## qualitycut

Just seen a guy with a grass gobbler that had a big mesh bag dragging behind it.


----------



## unit28

Superduty tailgate
Chopped side mirrors

Leans to the left


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2048139 said:


> Superduty tailgate
> Chopped side mirrors
> 
> Leans to the left


Huh on the first 2?


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2048139 said:


> Superduty tailgate
> Chopped side mirrors
> 
> Leans to the left


Looks like the F150 tailgate... I see the gangsta lean though


----------



## unit28

Well...
It was leaning before I posted
Now it just fell over


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2048142 said:


> Well...
> It was leaning before I posted
> Now it just fell over


Ruh roh...


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2048140 said:


> Huh on the first 2?


2016 f150
Check the side mirrors


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2048144 said:


> 2016 f150
> Check the side mirrors


Yea i thought you meant had the wrong tailgate and mirrors


----------



## ryde307

Anyone on here hire out dump trucks much in the summer? Looking to get a truck and looking to keep it running in the summer.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2048160 said:


> Yea i thought you meant had the wrong tailgate and mirrors


I like it

I would trade my 08 for one

Not sure the tire size but they have to be in the 50's it looks like


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2048175 said:


> I like it
> 
> I would trade my 08 for one
> 
> Not sure the tire size but they have to be in the 50's it looks like


Yeah the new 150's are growing on me


----------



## cbservicesllc

This new leaf loader better be worth it...


----------



## qualitycut

Blowing wet leafs out of bushes that are in mulch suck cafe


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;2048169 said:


> Anyone on here hire out dump trucks much in the summer? Looking to get a truck and looking to keep it running in the summer.


Jacobs Trucking, or Shaw. Both are truck brokers.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Pretty sure there's no 70° reached today.


----------



## unit28

That's right....


----------



## unit28

Very slight chance later.....


----------



## CityGuy

..............


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2048190 said:


> Pretty sure there's no 70° reached today.


Yeah, gonna need rapid clearing...


----------



## CityGuy

content://media/external/file/67943



So true....


----------



## CityGuy

So true.........


----------



## unit28

These are some fancy signs out here......


----------



## CityGuy

Absolutely sucks starting off your morning with bad news.
A friend of mine, fellow firefighter and burn team member has been battling retna cancer that spread thoughout his body. He has been on the hospice care and given drugs to keep him comfortable has been told this week he has about a week left to live.
Why do all the good guys have to be taken from us way to early?


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2048199 said:


> So true.........


Dodge...must be LwnmwrMam

Edit: That was a typo...but I think I like it...:laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2048205 said:


> Dodge...must be LwnmwrMam
> 
> Edit: That was a typo...but I think I like it...:laughing:


Nope, I post all of my own stuck pics.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

image removed


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;2048204 said:


> Absolutely sucks starting off your morning with bad news.
> A friend of mine, fellow firefighter and burn team member has been battling retna cancer that spread thoughout his body. He has been on the hospice care and given drugs to keep him comfortable has been told this week he has about a week left to live.
> Why do all the good guys have to be taken from us way to early?


Sorry to hear that..


----------



## Bill1090

Apparently there is an active shooter in San Diago.

Edit: Sounds like it's somebody shooting at police from the roof of an apartment building.


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;2048216 said:


> Apparently there is an active shooter in San Diago.
> 
> Edit: Sounds like it's somebody shooting at police from the roof of an apartment building.


Is that why my phone scanner is going nuts?


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2048204 said:


> Absolutely sucks starting off your morning with bad news.
> A friend of mine, fellow firefighter and burn team member has been battling retna cancer that spread thoughout his body. He has been on the hospice care and given drugs to keep him comfortable has been told this week he has about a week left to live.
> Why do all the good guys have to be taken from us way to early?


Dang it that's terrible... I hate hearing that stuff...


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;2048217 said:


> Is that why my phone scanner is going nuts?


I'm sure it is.


----------



## qualitycut

So of my new customers i sent half a return envelope and so far i have got 7 checks and all from customers with the return envelope. Bills were sent out Thursday /Friday


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2048228 said:


> So of my new customers i sent half a return envelope and so far i have got 7 checks and all from customers with the return envelope. Bills were sent out Thursday /Friday


That's pretty quick. I've always thought about sending a return envelope with. I know some customers don't need it and always pay within five or 7 days anyways but there are a few that I wonder if that return envelope would help them pay more quickly.


----------



## unit28

Oh boy...¿

What to do


----------



## Polarismalibu

House across from us is getting there fall clean up. 3 people with blowers and a dump trailer that's all they got. That's gotta suck not having a mower


----------



## skorum03

Polarismalibu;2048238 said:


> House across from us is getting there fall clean up. 3 people with blowers and a dump trailer that's all they got. That's gotta suck not having a mower


Usually they have the mower before the dump trailer. Maybe they don't do much for fall clean ups or something.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We do 80% of our cleanups with blowers. The mowers only get what's on top, not what's caked in the grass.

What sucks more is no loader.


----------



## Polarismalibu

skorum03;2048239 said:


> Usually they have the mower before the dump trailer. Maybe they don't do much for fall clean ups or something.


I think it's a rental trailer. The blowers have rental tags on them.

Wannabe lawn crew


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2048242 said:


> I think it's a rental trailer. The blowers have rental tags on them.
> 
> Wannabe lawn crew


Lowballers swooping in to take food out of your mouth...:waving:


----------



## skorum03

Polarismalibu;2048242 said:


> I think it's a rental trailer. The blowers have rental tags on them.
> 
> Wannabe lawn crew


Better do a lot of clean ups for that to pay off


----------



## unit28

74* .......attm


----------



## Ranger620

unit28;2048246 said:


> 74* .......attm


Where ya headed?


----------



## Polarismalibu

False alarm they have a toro personal pace to bag the lawn


----------



## unit28

Tx
Just hit Oklahoma


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Percentages keep dropping for tomorrow.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2048252 said:


> Percentages keep dropping for tomorrow.


Good I'm ready to be done, don't need rain slowing things down


----------



## unit28

Thunderstorms usually are hit and miss

Dry lines etc....


----------



## unit28

Snow %'s for Saturday up


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;2048270 said:


> Snow %'s for Saturday up


Bring it!..


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;2048286 said:


> Bring it!..


What I meant was......
colder vs. warmer

Precip has a better chance of being snow

Actual snow......I'm sticking with Duluth as I said moons ago


----------



## unit28

OMG.....
PEOPLE TALK FUNNY DOWN HERE


Been almost 10 years since I've been home


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;2048294 said:


> What I meant was......
> colder vs. warmer
> 
> Precip has a better chance of being snow
> 
> Actual snow......I'm sticking with Duluth as I said moons ago


I like cold.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2048286 said:


> Bring it!..


Not here. ....


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2048298 said:


> OMG.....
> PEOPLE TALK FUNNY DOWN HERE
> 
> Been almost 10 years since I've been home


Yes sir, yes ma'am, ya'll


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2048308 said:


> Yes sir, yes ma'am, ya'll


LOL
....you damn straight

Heard all that in one sentence

With a draw and heavy accent


----------



## TKLAWN

unit28;2048312 said:


> LOL
> ....you damn straight
> 
> Heard all that in one sentence
> 
> With a draw and heavy accent


Did you hit them with a "oh ya sure you betcha"


----------



## qualitycut

Impressive bridge from stillwater over the river


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2048313 said:


> Did you hit them with a "oh ya sure you betcha"


I kept throwing booat in they couldn't handle it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got an email from the townhomes we cleaned up yesterday, wondering when we were going to clean them up.

We hauled about 500 cu. ft. of mulched up leaves off the property.

I'm hoping the property manager was emailing from a different property.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2048323 said:


> Got an email from the townhomes we cleaned up yesterday, wondering when we were going to clean them up.
> 
> We hauled about 500 cu. ft. of mulched up leaves off the property.
> 
> I'm hoping the property manager was emailing from a different property.


Or was there Monday and just sentit today


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2048286 said:


> Bring it!..


This.......,


----------



## TKLAWN

CityGuy;2048326 said:


> This.......,


Do you honestly want snow or just like to make cafed comments??


----------



## TKLAWN

Wife made lasagna and garlic bread for dinner.

Lucky!


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2048336 said:
 

> Wife made lasagna and garlic bread for dinner.
> 
> Lucky!


Just had the best steak tacos ever

Lucky


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;2048336 said:


> Wife made lasagna and garlic bread for dinner.
> 
> Lucky!


I should have came over I have to fend for myself


----------



## Green Grass

Police chase in Watertown going after a motorcycle


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2048329 said:


> Do you honestly want snow or just like to make cafed comments??


So does that mean you want snow


----------



## Bill1090

There's a new show on RFDTV called American Harvest. Follows Johnson Harvesting on the combine run. Kinda neat.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2048351 said:


> So does that mean you want snow


Pretty sure TK is chomping at the bit to get out plowing!!! :redbounce:redbounce:redbounce


----------



## CityGuy

TKLAWN;2048329 said:


> Do you honestly want snow or just like to make cafed comments??


I do want it. I've got the itch to plow.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2048350 said:


> Police chase in Watertown going after a motorcycle


Coming this way?


----------



## unit28

Trying to get to a funeral in one piece
Forgot how bad these southerners drive


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2048361 said:


> Pretty sure TK is chomping at the bit to get out plowing!!! :redbounce:redbounce:redbounce


I know he is probably sitting in his truck plow on and beacon going


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2048371 said:


> I know he is probably sitting in his truck plow on and beacon going


Pre-plowing.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2048368 said:


> Coming this way?


Headed towards hwy 7


----------



## qualitycut

Everyone trying to make babies or what?


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2048444 said:


> Everyone trying to make babies or what?


Not I. Having dinner at the Moose by myself watching the Chicago - St. Louis game


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2048444 said:


> Everyone trying to make babies or what?


NEGATIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

dealing with the ones I made years ago


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2048351 said:


> So does that mean you want snow





LwnmwrMan22;2048361 said:


> Pretty sure TK is chomping at the bit to get out plowing!!! :redbounce:redbounce:redbounce





qualitycut;2048371 said:


> I know he is probably sitting in his truck plow on and beacon going





LwnmwrMan22;2048385 said:


> Pre-plowing.


Haha!

Right now all I can think about is leaf clean ups.


----------



## unit28

Hmmm

TX motor speed way


----------



## unit28

My pics are falling over today


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2048449 said:


> Hmmm
> 
> TX motor speed way


Was just by there a few weeks ago. Cousin lives a few miles from Justin TX


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2048444 said:


> Everyone trying to make babies or what?


It's trying to get one out at this point lol


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2048455 said:


> It's trying to get one out at this point lol


By my calculations you had a good Valentines Day..........:laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2048455 said:
 

> It's trying to get one out at this point lol


Perfect way to help that along.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2048460 said:


> Perfect way to help that along.


Ha, This....


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2048459 said:


> By my calculations you had a good Valentines Day..........:laughing:


Hahah yeah usually is a good day lol


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2048460 said:


> Perfect way to help that along.


That's what my thought was too.


----------



## qualitycut

Wouldn't be surprised to wake up to rain tomorrow, seems everytime its supposed to be afternoon it starts in the morning.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2048454 said:


> Was just by there a few weeks ago. Cousin lives a few miles from Justin TX


Cool
I grew up near there close to interstate 820
West side of ft worth


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2048480 said:


> Cool
> I grew up near there close to interstate 820
> West side of ft worth


Cool place but to damn hot for me


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

ryde307;2048169 said:


> Anyone on here hire out dump trucks much in the summer? Looking to get a truck and looking to keep it running in the summer.


MBE in Delano. Steve Stadler is dispatcher - Very good group of men, we hire from them almost exclusively. If you buy, be sure to get a truck that is "in demand". Although tri-axles were all the rage twenty years ago, they can be hard to sub out today. Start thinking of quads at a minimum.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ironwood-Mn;2048509 said:


> MBE in Delano. Steve Stadler is dispatcher - Very good group of men, we hire from them almost exclusively. If you buy, be sure to get a truck that is "in demand". Although tri-axles were all the rage twenty years ago, they can be hard to sub out today. Start thinking of quads at a minimum.


Well then. A lurker with solid information. Whoda thunk??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Quality - your gal Carrie Underwood is hosting the CMA's on ABC


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2048517 said:


> Quality - your gal Carrie Underwood is hosting the CMA's on ABC


All the hot ones are my gals (i wish )


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2048517 said:


> Quality - your gal Carrie Underwood is hosting the CMA's on ABC


Can you post more pictures of you being stuck. That was fun to see again.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2048520 said:


> Can you post more pictures of you being stuck. That was fun to see again.


Surprised he doesn't have a winch on his truck


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2048520 said:


> Can you post more pictures of you being stuck. That was fun to see again.












Not stuck....but.....


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2048525 said:


> Not stuck....but.....


All 4 of those pictures were you weren't they? Do you have a special folder on your phone for all them?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2048525 said:


> Not stuck....but.....


Noooooooooo!


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2048525 said:


> Not stuck....but.....


Nap time for the little guy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2048529 said:


> Nap time for the little guy.


Lazy plowing.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2048526 said:


> All 4 of those pictures were you weren't they? Do you have a special folder on your phone for all them?


They all looked like the same truck to me.


----------



## TKLAWN

Good times lwnmwr.


----------



## Deershack

Sitting on the shore of Upper Red. Looking at the forecast and hoping to see snow and colder in it for the opener.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2048534 said:


> Good times lwnmwr.


Gotta laugh, right??


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2048531 said:


>


No way. ....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

At least I was stuck in exotic places. Not the lame-o-rama hung up with the plow on a frozen snowpile.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2048539 said:


> At least I was stuck in exotic places. Not the lame-o-rama hung up with the plow on a frozen snowpile.


Yea only normal people hang up on snow piles.


----------



## qualitycut

Oh oh only a 1 tomorrow for a lawn mowing forecast


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2048542 said:


> Oh oh only a 1 tomorrow for a lawn mowing forecast


Good. Gotta get more CoD Advance Warfare in before Black Ops III comes out tomorrow night.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2048543 said:


> Good. Gotta get more CoD Advance Warfare in before Black Ops III comes out tomorrow night.


Dahls teaser has rain pretty close at 725 am.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2048527 said:


>


Mirrors up would help


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

drakeslayer;2048546 said:


> mirrors up would help


daaaaannnnggggiiiiittttttt!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2048546 said:


> Mirrors up would help


Fpr sure, would have distributed the weight better


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ironwood-Mn;2048509 said:


> MBE in Delano. Steve Stadler is dispatcher - Very good group of men, we hire from them almost exclusively. If you buy, be sure to get a truck that is "in demand". Although tri-axles were all the rage twenty years ago, they can be hard to sub out today. Start thinking of quads at a minimum.


For the 6k more on a new truck the quint is well worth it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Guess I better go to bed. The Turbo 2 is finally down to 2% remaining.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2048549 said:


> Fpr sure, would have distributed the weight better


Well he was stuck in the rear.....


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2048531 said:


>


Good thing you were bagging it...would of had little snowmen shooting out breaking windows.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2048563 said:


> Good thing you were bagging it...would of had little snowmen shooting out breaking windows.


I wasn't blocking 1/2-3/4 of the driveway. FWIW, that pic isn't us. I was sent that one somewhere along the line a couple / 3 years ago.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2048562 said:


> Well he was stuck in the rear.....


Hey now....just because we've been in Uptown a lot lately doesn't mean you have to talk like that.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2048565 said:


> Hey now....just because we've been in Uptown a lot lately doesn't mean you have to talk like that.


With mirrors out no less...:laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

As you sit there @2% with your new phone I have 69% left on my iPhone 6 Plus....:waving:




And yes I am compensating for something..........my old eyes. :laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

Oh and yes I know you are on yours 10x more than me....


----------



## Polarismalibu

^^^^ this guy is bored!^^^^


----------



## SnowGuy73

62° breezy, overcast.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Zero dew, but a few sprinkles.


----------



## CityGuy

60° cloudy few sprinkles


----------



## SnowGuy73

8Brickman shows rain by noon.


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

Polarismalibu;2048558 said:


> For the 6k more on a new truck the quint is well worth it


Yes a quint is a good truck, especially if you are hauling to open sites/street jobs. Rate is higher, as more CY are hauled. They can start to become trickier when on confined commercial sites where the extra axle(s) as well as the turning radius and additional weight of material have been known to cause "issues" with driver moral. I would not say that a quint is out of the question for a newer owner/operator, but I would only point out that the skill level should rise with each additional axle. We use our tri-axle mostly for pulling a 60k tag with equipment, but it really is nice to have on jobs where you are squeezed for room or may be a little greasy from a rain. It is also a task to find drivers right now - the industry is very short on CDL Class A with a health card.


----------



## CityGuy

Another system update to install for droid. Wonder what they messed up I mean fixed now.


----------



## CityGuy

Anybody use the Wal-Mart savings catch thing? Qif it finds a savings how does it give the difference back?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So much for a wash out.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Getting our roof replaced today. Windy as heck to be on a roof


----------



## CityGuy

Pair of cvi sitting at 55 and 34


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2048612 said:


> Getting our roof replaced today. Windy as heck to be on a roof


No thanks.


----------



## unit28

Split flow
Dry tounge
Return flow hits Detroit lakes
LES while the lps wraps around that area


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;2048620 said:


> Split flow
> Dry tounge
> Return flow hits Detroit lakes
> LES while the lps wraps around that area


So no rain for us?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2048626 said:


> So no rain for us?


Small chance this afternoon.


----------



## CityGuy

Man that wind has a bite to it.


----------



## unit28

Free food taco bell this morning
Get ya some am crunch wraps



Yall


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;2048637 said:


> Free food taco bell this morning
> Get ya some am crunch wraps
> 
> Yall


I wish I heard about that earlier when I was in town


----------



## CityGuy

This wind sucks. Blowing tac oil all over the place.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well guess the dr thinks the kid will be another week. Deer hunting I go I guess


----------



## Ranger620

It's raining in wadena at the moment


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2048676 said:


> It's raining in wadena at the moment


Your pretty close to my cabin if your up there.


----------



## andersman02

Quality that you in burnsville off 11 and 134th


----------



## qualitycut

andersman02;2048687 said:


> Quality that you in burnsville off 11 and 134th


Nope. In inver grove.


----------



## qualitycut

Great weather, windy and starting to rain


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2048627 said:


> Small chance this afternoon.


I love the smell of production...


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2048637 said:


> Free food taco bell this morning
> Get ya some am crunch wraps
> 
> Yall


Dang it I forgot about that!


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2048671 said:


> Well guess the dr thinks the kid will be another week. Deer hunting I go I guess


So you'll be back Saturday then. Lol


----------



## mnlefty

CityGuy;2048697 said:


> So you'll be back Saturday then. Lol


Yep, this...


----------



## unit28

Bell deal .....
Ends at 11am


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2048697 said:


> So you'll be back Saturday then. Lol


Could be. Never know I guess


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Is it worth putting pants on and heading out to work???


----------



## skorum03

I guess enjoy the "warmth" today. Looks like the next two weeks temps will drop town to where they are supposed to be. Fine with me. I was sweating my ass off yesterday and tuesday.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2048727 said:


> Is it worth putting pants on and heading out to work???


Just windy and cloudy here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2048730 said:


> Just windy and cloudy here


Fine..... My guys are probably just going in circles anyways chasing the leaves


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2048727 said:


> Is it worth putting pants on and heading out to work???


Yeah I hate pants too... We're actually getting a lot done


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2048735 said:


> Yeah I hate pants too... We're actually getting a lot done


I tried to set my guys up with properties that the wind will help them, and tried to explain to them how to use the wind. Guess I'll find out in about 30 minutes after running a couple errands.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2048727 said:


> Is it worth putting pants on and heading out to work???


After Tuesday I called it a week. There are still a lot of leaves that just refuse to fall.

Getting a lot of combining and logging done though!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2048748 said:


> After Tuesday I called it a week. There are still a lot of leaves that just refuse to fall.
> 
> Getting a lot of combining and logging done though!


:laughing:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Just started misting down here. Called work off earlier this week for today. Looks like a good call.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2048733 said:


> Fine..... My guys are probably just going in circles anyways chasing the leaves


This. Parking lot has leafs all over can't get them rounded up


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2048748 said:


> After Tuesday I called it a week. There are still a lot of leaves that just refuse to fall.
> 
> Getting a lot of combining and logging done though!


We have green leaves yet on some, and others are bare


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2048757 said:


> This. Parking lot has leafs all over can't get them rounded up


Had it been me, knowing the accounts I would have skipped it until a calmer day, or one with a different wind direction


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2048758 said:


> We have green leaves yet on some, and others are bare


Same over here. I hate leaves!


----------



## ryde307

Ironwood-Mn;2048509 said:


> MBE in Delano. Steve Stadler is dispatcher - Very good group of men, we hire from them almost exclusively. If you buy, be sure to get a truck that is "in demand". Although tri-axles were all the rage twenty years ago, they can be hard to sub out today. Start thinking of quads at a minimum.


Thanks



Polarismalibu;2048558 said:


> For the 6k more on a new truck the quint is well worth it


Not looking at new.



Bill1090;2048766 said:


> Same over here. I hate leaves!


At some point you just have to do them. Anything left gets picked up in the spring clean up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just drove past the 3 my guys did this morning, it looks like when it snows 8" overnight, and the customer calls to complain there's 1" of snow in the lot.

We were there, but a quick look at the property doesn't show it. If you look at it close, you can see it.

And this is with 95% of leaves down.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2048760 said:


> Had it been me, knowing the accounts I would have skipped it until a calmer day, or one with a different wind direction


Problem is its always blowing and the wind just swirls. They wanted it done this week also. If that was the case we couldn't do anything today because your fighting the wind no matter what property we are at.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Sun is out


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;2048783 said:


> Problem is its always blowing and the wind just swirls. They wanted it done this week also. If that was the case we couldn't do anything today because your fighting the wind no matter what property we are at.


Use the mower to pick the bulk of them up out of the lot. It also mulches the ones up that don't get sucked up making it easier to blow and harder for the wind to blow them around.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2048781 said:


> Just drove past the 3 my guys did this morning, it looks like when it snows 8" overnight, and the customer calls to complain there's 1" of snow in the lot.
> 
> We were there, but a quick look at the property doesn't show it. If you look at it close, you can see it.
> 
> And this is with 95% of leaves down.


This... 100% agree... We haven't run into any complaints yet...


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2048791 said:


> Use the mower to pick the bulk of them up out of the lot. It also mulches the ones up that don't get sucked up making it easier to blow and harder for the wind to blow them around.


Exactly what we did


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dahl says snow Wednesday night into Thursday.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2048813 said:


> Dahl says snow Wednesday night into Thursday.


Which won't stick because it'll be 35-40


----------



## qualitycut

Got poured on


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2048817 said:


> Which won't stick because it'll be 35-40


Lwmr gets nervous.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2048821 said:


> Lwmr gets nervous.


I just need through next weekend. That is all.

Gonna not bag this weekend, gonna go stake everything we cleaned this week.

Or if it's nice out, maybe have a guy or two work and just finish before the snow on Thursday.


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;2048821 said:


> Lwmr gets nervous.


It's 10 degree colder up by him.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2048821 said:


> Lwmr gets nervous.


And I'm trying to not be nervous... attm


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2048826 said:


> It's 10 degree colder up by him.


Yea but it was supposed to snow a couple times already, its a week away


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;2048829 said:


> Yea but it was supposed to snow a couple times already, its a week away


I know I am more giving Lwnmwr cafe. Everytime we would get 3 inches he would get 6. Once you get north of the 35 split it's like being in Alaska.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2048841 said:


> I know I am more giving Lwnmwr cafe. Everytime we would get 3 inches he would get 6. Once you get north of the 35 split it's like being in Alaska.


I know... i just hope it doesnt sbow till december. I need to get my routes together. I dont know if I'm even going to stake stuff this year


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2048841 said:


> I know I am more giving Lwnmwr cafe. Everytime we would get 3 inches he would get 6. Once you get north of the 35 split it's like being in Alaska.


"Along and north of 94".


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2048841 said:


> I know I am more giving Lwnmwr cafe. Everytime we would get 3 inches he would get 6. Once you get north of the 35 split it's like being in Alaska.


Haha no doubt


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2048841 said:


> I know I am more giving Lwnmwr cafe. Everytime we would get 3 inches he would get 6. Once you get north of the 35 split it's like being in Alaska.


2 years ago most of you guys would flirt with a rain/snow mix and we would get 12-18".

That was a good time.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Finished at 6:30 last night, problem solved.


----------



## Doughboy12

Ahem......
http://www.kare11.com/story/news/2015/11/05/still-fresh-pillsbury-doughboy-turns-50/75224794/


----------



## Doughboy12

Oh...and I told you it was coming. The axe fell today. 
33 People at this location. Now at 85.
Looks like I will have some time on my hands. attm


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;2048874 said:


> Looks like I will have some time on my hands. attm


Uh oh. You got cut?


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2048874 said:


> Oh...and I told you it was coming. The axe fell today.
> 33 People at this location. Now at 85.
> Looks like I will have some time on my hands. attm


I need a sub


----------



## albhb3

ohh boy back to stevens point tomorrow for an 845 delivery.You can bet your arse ill be first in line at 645


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2048882 said:


> I need a sub


I'm your Huckleberry... :waving:


----------



## CityGuy

Anybody really familiar with tire monitoring systems? BMW inparticular.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2048894 said:


> I'm your Huckleberry... :waving:


And if he doesn't use you, you can drive to the other end of the earth and come here! :salute:


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2048894 said:


> I'm your Huckleberry... :waving:


Get laid off?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2048907 said:


> And if he doesn't use you, you can drive to the other end of the earth and come here! :salute:


Does that mean you got the bid??


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2048913 said:


> Get laid off?


This............


----------



## qualitycut

Surprised snow guy doesnt sit on here all day now he works for the guberment


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2048932 said:


> This............


Well cafe....


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;2048932 said:


> This............


May I recommend Farm Simulator. Great way to pass a few days.


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;2048932 said:


> This............


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2048957 said:


> Sorry to hear that.


Thanks..........saw it coming about 4-6 months ago. 
Half prepared for it but.............you know.


----------



## mnlefty

Doughboy12;2048965 said:


> Thanks..........saw it coming about 4-6 months ago.
> Half prepared for it but.............you know.


That sucks man. Been there, along with my brother and several people I know in recent years. Common thread between everyone though, great new opportunities arose. Some took longer than they would have preferred, but everyone landed right side up, and you will too.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2048914 said:


> Does that mean you got the bid??


We did... Just have to get the pieces in place before it snows now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2048973 said:


> We did... Just have to get the pieces in place before it snows now


Oh boy!!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2048932 said:


> This............


Bummer man...


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2048678 said:


> Your pretty close to my cabin if your up there.


Was up by menaga for the day. Just past two inlets for reference


----------



## Doughboy12

Spirits are high... I have a few leads...and a good attitude. I will be ok.
Thanks for all the good thoughts.


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;2048991 said:


> Was up by menaga for the day. Just past two inlets for reference


Bar / gas station we always stopped at up there on the sleds.


----------



## qualitycut

Holy Wind.......


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2049019 said:


> Holy Wind.......


I hear that I29 and 94 were really fun today empty


----------



## qualitycut

Any of you plow stamped concrete with steel edges?


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2049025 said:


> Any of you plow stamped concrete with steel edges?


I've done it but make the home owner sign a waiver knowing it can do damage. Same waiver when they request a paver driveway be plowed


----------



## TKLAWN

Ranger620;2049031 said:


> I've done it but make the home owner sign a waiver knowing it can do damage. Same waiver when they request a paver driveway be plowed


Correct....


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2049031 said:


> I've done it but make the home owner sign a waiver knowing it can do damage. Same waiver when they request a paver driveway be plowed


I do one now and leave the blade up like a half inch and drags all the snow off but it's a straight drive, this one is goofy but the guy plowed it last year.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2049034 said:


> I do one now and leave the blade up like a half inch and drags all the snow off but it's a straight drive, this one is goofy but the guy plowed it last year.


I'd take before pictures of any chips and email them the waiver with photos of the existing chips explains they can get word or others can occur. Poly edge would solve it but too expensive for one or two driveways

Some days I hate auto correct. I know I spelt the words correct and it picks its own words. Not even gonna correct it job st write a post btchng about it


----------



## Ranger620

Wild on next. Nashville at home let's see if our hot streak at home continues


----------



## Ranger620

Parise is hurt now. Great. Hope he makes it back


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2049025 said:


> Any of you plow stamped concrete with steel edges?


Yes but I can back drag the whole thing


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2048974 said:


> Oh boy!!!!!


Ya... hence the snow can hold off for a bit talk...

Ranger you looking to fill out any routes?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2049043 said:


> Yes but I can back drag the whole thing


That's what I've done too... and a waiver


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2049045 said:


> Ya... hence the snow can hold off for a bit talk...
> 
> Ranger you looking to fill out any routes?


What type of property is it? Need a skid?


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2049045 said:


> Ya... hence the snow can hold off for a bit talk...
> 
> Ranger you looking to fill out any routes?


What you got?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2049049 said:


> What you got?


I'll PM you... Quality I'll text you


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2049057 said:


> I'll PM you... Quality I'll text you


Playing favorites already I see. Lol


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2049059 said:


> Playing favorites already I see. Lol


Hey, I don't have your number! I don't think...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2049066 said:


> Hey, I don't have your number! I don't think...


You dont want to exchange numbers, he will text you and ask a million questions abkyt trucks when hes looking


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2049068 said:


> You dont want to exchange numbers, he will text you and ask a million questions abkyt trucks when hes looking


Just one or two 
Now I'm buying a skid. Maybe


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2049072 said:


> Just one or two
> Now I'm buying a skid. Maybe


Haha. Im just kidding.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Had to call direct tv because the roofers removed dish and replaced it. Lady's name is calisha. Not sure if it's spelled right. Where do these people come up with these name? And what were they on?


----------



## qualitycut

I wonder if they purposely put good looking woman behind the benches


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2049046 said:


> That's what I've done too... and a waiver


No waiver for cement but there is for pavers.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2049075 said:


> Haha. Im just kidding.


I new that He gave up his number I'm gonna text him 25 times tomorrow when I go to a1 and look at mowers. Lol (just kidding) no mowers here


----------



## qualitycut

Well i think my mind is made up on the return envelope deal. Got more today still none that didnt get one.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2049081 said:


> No waiver for cement but there is for pavers.


What about exposed aggregate? Customer is moving and the new house has it. That makes ne nervous.


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;2049081 said:


> No waiver for cement but there is for pavers.


Hey I have a question about your dump trailer (good thing I don't have your number lol) 
When empty does it pull hard? Seems like empty my milege will drop from 18 mpg in my diesel to 11


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2049084 said:


> What about exposed aggregate? Customer is moving and the new house has it. That makes ne nervous.


Same as cement. If I'm ever worried I make them sign a waiver. Had a lady years ago when I did residential she had all concrete but it had patterns in it so some was free floating and would heave a little I made them sign one as I new it would chip


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;2049085 said:


> Hey I have a question about your dump trailer (good thing I don't have your number lol)
> When empty does it pull hard? Seems like empty my milege will drop from 18 mpg in my diesel to 11


Yeah I can tell that it is there. The trailer is heavy.


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;2049089 said:


> Yeah I can tell that it is there. The trailer is heavy.


Gotcha. Good and bad answer.


----------



## Ranger620

Wild 0-0 still. 5 min left in the second parise still out (knee) for those not watching

Never mind 1-0 Nashville


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2049078 said:


> Had to call direct tv because the roofers removed dish and replaced it. Lady's name is calisha. Not sure if it's spelled right. Where do these people come up with these name? And what were they on?


The dirty south......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2049094 said:


> The dirty south......


i was wrong it is dalisha


----------



## CityGuy

Goal........................


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2049085 said:


> Hey I have a question about your dump trailer (good thing I don't have your number lol)
> When empty does it pull hard? Seems like empty my milege will drop from 18 mpg in my diesel to 11


Good thing your not using a gasser to pull it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2049068 said:


> You dont want to exchange numbers, he will text you and ask a million questions abkyt trucks when hes looking


This!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2049100 said:


> Good thing your not using a gasser to pull it


Been getting decent milege with the truck. Should only get better as I get more miles on it. Almost ready for my first oil change. Haven't even added def fluid yet. Lol


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2049101 said:


> This!!!!!!!!


You have 22k in posts I have 22k in texts


----------



## Ranger620

I'm excited for deer hunting. First year in a while I've been excited for it. New location probably won't see anything I can shoot but I'm shooting the first thing with antlers that walks by so I can get back to bird hunting
With no snow I'm headed back to ND day after thanksgiving


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2049102 said:


> Been getting decent milege with the truck. Should only get better as I get more miles on it. Almost ready for my first oil change. Haven't even added def fluid yet. Lol


Just make sure when you do, fill it all the way up or it doesn't reset right.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2049105 said:


> I'm excited for deer hunting. First year in a while I've been excited for it. New location probably won't see anything I can shoot but I'm shooting the first thing with antlers that walks by so I can get back to bird hunting
> With no snow I'm headed back to ND day after thanksgiving


Lucky!....!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;2049105 said:


> I'm excited for deer hunting. First year in a while I've been excited for it. New location probably won't see anything I can shoot but I'm shooting the first thing with antlers that walks by so I can get back to bird hunting
> With no snow I'm headed back to ND day after thanksgiving


With no snow, I might actually get to party with the in-laws over Thanksgiving.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2049106 said:


> Just make sure when you do, fill it all the way up or it doesn't reset right.


Another truck question (I'll ask here)
Is there a gauge to see how much def fluid is left? Or a light that just come on telling you to fill soon? I've looked just can't find anything. 
Still gotta get some warranty work done. Probably when I do first oil change


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2049108 said:


> With no snow, I might actually get to party with the in-laws over Thanksgiving.


I'll keep my fingers crossed for ya


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2049079 said:


> I wonder if they purposely put good looking woman behind the benches


We always called them the 7th defenseman. They would do anything to get in the game.


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;2049109 said:


> Another truck question (I'll ask here)
> Is there a gauge to see how much def fluid is left? Or a light that just come on telling you to fill soon? I've looked just can't find anything.
> Still gotta get some warranty work done. Probably when I do first oil change


My Ram has a guage right on the dash


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;2049105 said:


> I'm excited for deer hunting. First year in a while I've been excited for it. New location probably won't see anything I can shoot but I'm shooting the first thing with antlers that walks by so I can get back to bird hunting
> With no snow I'm headed back to ND day after thanksgiving


Got home tonight and my daughter asked what we're doing this weekend and when I told her that I'm going to go hunting she got SUPER excited and begged to come with. Talk about music to my ears! I'm going to buy her some blaze orange tomorrow and anything else that she wants.

I never would've guessed that she'd be interested in going because she's such a girly girl just like her mom. I think she's going to freak out if I actually shoot a deer.

Wild down 2-1


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2049083 said:


> Well i think my mind is made up on the return envelope deal. Got more today still none that didnt get one.


We only mail about 30% of invoices and all of them get it, pre-printed address on it.


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;2049118 said:


> Got home tonight and my daughter asked what we're doing this weekend and when I told her that I'm going to go hunting she got SUPER excited and begged to come with. Talk about music to my ears! I'm going to buy her some blaze orange tomorrow and anything else that she wants.
> 
> I never would've guessed that she'd be interested in going because she's such a girly girl just like her mom. I think she's going to freak out if I actually shoot a deer.
> 
> Wild down 2-1


Awesome. How old is she?? They can get a license at 10 now. (Don't have kids just found this out last year)


----------



## Bill1090

Camden;2049118 said:


> Got home tonight and my daughter asked what we're doing this weekend and when I told her that I'm going to go hunting she got SUPER excited and begged to come with. Talk about music to my ears! I'm going to buy her some blaze orange tomorrow and anything else that she wants.
> 
> I never would've guessed that she'd be interested in going because she's such a girly girl just like her mom. I think she's going to freak out if I actually shoot a deer.
> 
> Wild down 2-1


That's great! Lots of memories to be made in the woods.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Ranger620;2049109 said:


> Another truck question (I'll ask here)
> Is there a gauge to see how much def fluid is left? Or a light that just come on telling you to fill soon? I've looked just can't find anything.
> Still gotta get some warranty work done. Probably when I do first oil change


when you get to 500 miles left it will pop up every time you start the truck"

"Exhaust fluid range 500 miles" and will keep counting down.


----------



## Ranger620

NorthernProServ;2049124 said:


> when you get to 500 miles left it will pop up every time you start the truck"
> 
> "Exhaust fluid range 500 miles" and will keep counting down.


Since I hadn't found anything yet that's what I figured
Thanks


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2049116 said:


> We always called them the 7th defenseman. They would do anything to get in the game.


Haha, nice!


----------



## qualitycut

If anyone has a tailgate salter for sale let me know. Not picky just need something for occasional use


----------



## CityGuy

Goal...................


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;2049122 said:


> Awesome. How old is she?? They can get a license at 10 now. (Don't have kids just found this out last year)


She's 10. I hunt right near the airport in LF and there are deer everywhere - mostly doe - so our chances of seeing something are very good. I'm excited for her.


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;2049131 said:


> She's 10. I hunt right near the airport in LF and there are deer everywhere - mostly doe - so our chances of seeing something are very good. I'm excited for her.


Did you draw a doe tag? 
My buddy has his ten year old boy hunting with us this year. He has his own gun got him a license since he is young he automatically gets an either or tag. He's been shooting a lot and is a good shot so if he sees something he's good to go. Excited for him to get one


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2049085 said:


> Hey I have a question about your dump trailer (good thing I don't have your number lol)
> When empty does it pull hard? Seems like empty my milege will drop from 18 mpg in my diesel to 11


That's about right I'm usually at 11.4 average pulling it around for a few days loaded and unloaded.

Got about 10 with the fish shack and the wind today


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2049134 said:


> That's about right I'm usually at 11.4 average pulling it around for a few days loaded and unloaded.
> 
> Got about 10 with the fish shack and the wind today


Forgot you had same brand too. Seems like my 7.3 and 6.0 it didn't matter what I towed my milege didn't drop that much. Maybe a mile or two


----------



## IDST

Ranger620;2049072 said:


> Just one or two
> Now I'm buying a skid. Maybe


Thatta boy me too! What you get?


----------



## Ranger620

jagext;2049139 said:


> Thatta boy me too! What you get?


Truck I bought a new dodge reg cab and a ford 4 door. 
Looking at skids I wanna replace my s-185 thinking I will stick with bobcat again probably go 570 or 590. Want a small frame two speed. Have a large frame 2 speed I'd like to trade at some point to.


----------



## IDST

Ranger620;2049142 said:


> Truck I bought a new dodge reg cab and a ford 4 door.
> Looking at skids I wanna replace my s-185 thinking I will stick with bobcat again probably go 570 or 590. Want a small frame two speed. Have a large frame 2 speed I'd like to trade at some point to.


I picked up a 770 with SJC controls. 0.9% financing didn't think i would get that but did. When I leased my Kabota i was declined for purchase. Can't figure that one out.


----------



## Ranger620

jagext;2049144 said:


> I picked up a 770 with SJC controls. 0.9% financing didn't think i would get that but did. When I leased my Kabota i was declined for purchase. Can't figure that one out.


Not 100% sure if I'll get one or not. It would most likely just sit at home with no work. Haul hay for the horses or clear my driveway. Could try to find an operator


----------



## Drakeslayer

Camden;2049131 said:


> She's 10. I hunt right near the airport in LF and there are deer everywhere - mostly doe - so our chances of seeing something are very good. I'm excited for her.


My 6 year old wants to sit with me this year. Told her she needs to wait a few years. I'm excited for when she can come with.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2049142 said:


> Truck I bought a new dodge reg cab and a ford 4 door.
> Looking at skids I wanna replace my s-185 thinking I will stick with bobcat again probably go 570 or 590. Want a small frame two speed. Have a large frame 2 speed I'd like to trade at some point to.


Go with the 590 you'll like the vertical lift better. My 650 is hardly any bigger size wise from the 590 when they sit next to each other.


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;2049148 said:


> My 6 year old wants to sit with me this year. Told her she needs to wait a few years. I'm excited for when she can come with.


I took my son with me when he was like 8 and ten minutes into it he was "bored" and wanted to go home. We stuck it out for about an hour and then called it quits. He never came with me again.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2049136 said:


> Forgot you had same brand too. Seems like my 7.3 and 6.0 it didn't matter what I towed my milege didn't drop that much. Maybe a mile or two


For me when it's loaded it's maxed out so 11-12 pulling 14k in stop and go isn't to bad


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2049150 said:


> Go with the 590 you'll like the vertical lift better. My 650 is hardly any bigger size wise from the 590 when they sit next to each other.


Not 100% but thought the only difference between the 570 and 590 was a few pounds and like 5hp. I'll look into the vertical lift if I decide to pull the trigger. Main reason for the 570 was Lano had a ton of low hour rentals I can get a deal on. I don't put many hours on a machine so anything under 500 hours is new to me


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;2049154 said:


> Not 100% but thought the only difference between the 570 and 590 was a few pounds and like 5hp. I'll look into the vertical lift if I decide to pull the trigger. Main reason for the 570 was Lano had a ton of low hour rentals I can get a deal on. I don't put many hours on a machine so anything under 500 hours is new to me


If you are buying one of there rentals I put a scratch in the back door of one


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;2049155 said:


> If you are buying one of there rentals I put a scratch in the back door of one


I'll look for that one may get another few bucks off.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2049154 said:


> Not 100% but thought the only difference between the 570 and 590 was a few pounds and like 5hp. I'll look into the vertical lift if I decide to pull the trigger. Main reason for the 570 was Lano had a ton of low hour rentals I can get a deal on. I don't put many hours on a machine so anything under 500 hours is new to me


The 570 is a radius lift so the lift height is almost 2' lower then the 590. Makes a difference stacking snow or loading a dump


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2049160 said:


> The 570 is a radius lift so the lift height is almost 2' lower then the 590. Makes a difference stacking snow or loading a dump


I'll do some digging. Bobcats website said they were both vertical lift. I'll be looking int that for sure. The extra stack height is important


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2049163 said:


> I'll do some digging. Bobcats website said they were both vertical lift. I'll be looking int that for sure. The extra stack height is important


Maybe it is then. I know the dealer told me it was radius when I was looking for a machine.


----------



## Polarismalibu

According to this they are damn near the same thing. Kinda weird they would make two models so so close to each other

http://loaders.axlegeeks.com/compare/14-15/Bobcat-S570-vs-Bobcat-S590


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2048856 said:


> 2 years ago most of you guys would flirt with a rain/snow mix and we would get 12-18".
> 
> That was a good time.


I liked it, that's when I started to come up there to play........


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2048900 said:


> Anybody really familiar with tire monitoring systems? BMW inparticular.


Whats Up............


----------



## SnowGuy73

42° cloudy, windy.


----------



## CityGuy

40° cloudy 

Light wind


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2049171 said:


> Whats Up............


Guys at tire dealer on 37, I think, put mom's snow tires from her 07 on her 15 . worked good for a few days then the tpms went off. They told her that the frequency may be off? Not sure what that means? 
She wants to know if she needs to be thinking new rims or tires? Is it going to be going off constantly?


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2049182 said:


> Guys at tire dealer on 37, I think, put mom's snow tires from her 07 on her 15 . worked good for a few days then the tpms went off. They told her that the frequency may be off? Not sure what that means?
> She wants to know if she needs to be thinking new rims or tires? Is it going to be going off constantly?


they may need to replace the sensors in the tires. they are part of the valve stem and normally are not replaced unless they are bad. it only takes one tire to trip the sensors. they cost about $10.00 to $20.00 a tire.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2049182 said:


> Guys at tire dealer on 37, I think, put mom's snow tires from her 07 on her 15 . worked good for a few days then the tpms went off. They told her that the frequency may be off? Not sure what that means?
> She wants to know if she needs to be thinking new rims or tires? Is it going to be going off constantly?


did they change rims and tires or just the tires?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2049160 said:


> The 570 is a radius lift so the lift height is almost 2' lower then the 590. Makes a difference stacking snow or loading a dump


The 590 is a chain lift??


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

Remember with skids 2 X speed can equal 2 X damage (especially if you have ee's sitting in them).
Also, really trying to not be a lurker, sorry if that is how it comes across. I learn when I can and when I have something that might help, I freely give it. Since I don't really know that much, I tend to "listen", or lurk, I guess.

Also, apparently not great with computers - this was meant to be a response to the skidsteer topic. Sorry.


----------



## banonea

Ironwood-Mn;2049209 said:


> Remember with skids 2 X speed can equal 2 X damage (especially if you have ee's sitting in them).
> Also, really trying to not be a lurker, sorry if that is how it comes across. I learn when I can and when I have something that might help, I freely give it. Since I don't really know that much, I tend to "listen", or lurk, I guess.
> 
> Also, apparently not great with computers - this was meant to be a response to the skid steer topic. Sorry.


Its all good, welcome to the group. Its always good to get fresh blood in hereThumbs Up


----------



## TKLAWN

Ranger620;2049154 said:


> Not 100% but thought the only difference between the 570 and 590 was a few pounds and like 5hp. I'll look into the vertical lift if I decide to pull the trigger. Main reason for the 570 was Lano had a ton of low hour rentals I can get a deal on. I don't put many hours on a machine so anything under 500 hours is new to me


I went there to buy one of those rentals, 570 with 200 hrs or so.

I was told "realistically" those are not for sale, all are reserved for snow machines.

They like to keep them until around 500 hrs to get their money out of renting them, then because they hold their value so well turn around and make more of selling it.


----------



## TKLAWN

banonea;2049211 said:


> its all good, welcome to the group. Its always good to get fresh blood in herethumbs up


x2........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Zero dew or frost.


----------



## Bill1090

44°

Ruts heating up

Gonna be a long day tomorrow of sitting in the stand waiting for the big one I saw on the opener to walk into bow range.


----------



## Ranger620

TKLAWN;2049213 said:


> I went there to buy one of those rentals, 570 with 200 hrs or so.
> 
> I was told "realistically" those are not for sale, all are reserved for snow machines.
> 
> They like to keep them until around 500 hrs to get their money out of renting them, then because they hold their value so well turn around and make more of selling it.


Now that we're upon snow season that could be the case. It was a month ago I talked to the sales guy who ivedelt with for a while. At that time he was willing to sell me one but did mention the snow rental thing. Not to overly concerned it's not like I have to have it just more upgrading getting rid of the 185 and getting 2 speed to boot


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2049168 said:


> According to this they are damn near the same thing. Kinda weird they would make two models so so close to each other
> 
> http://loaders.axlegeeks.com/compare/14-15/Bobcat-S570-vs-Bobcat-S590


They must have switched that because when i bought mine the 570 was horizontal lift


----------



## qualitycut

Ironwood-Mn;2049209 said:
 

> Remember with skids 2 X speed can equal 2 X damage (especially if you have ee's sitting in them).
> Also, really trying to not be a lurker, sorry if that is how it comes across. I learn when I can and when I have something that might help, I freely give it. Since I don't really know that much, I tend to "listen", or lurk, I guess.
> 
> Also, apparently not great with computers - this was meant to be a response to the skidsteer topic. Sorry.


Don't take offense to the lurker, we just joke how many people read this but never post or message until someone is selling something or has work to sub out


----------



## qualitycut

Deciding if i want to go up hunting this weekend, had 2 deer on the deer cam in 2 weeks and no do permit


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2049243 said:


> Deciding if i want to go up hunting this weekend, had 2 deer on the deer cam in 2 weeks and no do permit


Yes you do. Bring a grunt call!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ironwood-Mn;2049209 said:


> Remember with skids 2 X speed can equal 2 X damage (especially if you have ee's sitting in them).
> Also, really trying to not be a lurker, sorry if that is how it comes across. I learn when I can and when I have something that might help, I freely give it. Since I don't really know that much, I tend to "listen", or lurk, I guess.
> 
> Also, apparently not great with computers - this was meant to be a response to the skidsteer topic. Sorry.


Post away anytime Ironwood. No problems. Like others have said, we joke around and give each other the needle more than anything.

Except when it comes to JiMlawn. We just get under his skin.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2049247 said:


> Yes you do. Bring a grunt call!


Dont tell me what to do!


----------



## skorum03

Bill1090;2049247 said:


> Yes you do. Bring a grunt call!


Buddy just shot a monster south of town. He was on the phone with me right after he shot it and said he had bucks chasing does all over as we talked. I think I'm taking the afternoon off and headed in to the woods


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2049243 said:


> Deciding if i want to go up hunting this weekend, had 2 deer on the deer cam in 2 weeks and no do permit


Regardless of pictures you can't see one if you don't go. I'm leaving at 3


----------



## Bill1090

skorum03;2049257 said:


> Buddy just shot a monster south of town. He was on the phone with me right after he shot it and said he had bucks chasing does all over as we talked. I think I'm taking the afternoon off and headed in to the woods


Post it up!


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2049255 said:


> Dont tell me what to do!


I just did sonny boy.


----------



## Bill1090

Side note: If I would've been thinking I would've went to Winona today. I believe it's Orange Friday. Probably could've won some door prizes.


----------



## Ranger620

Now do I shoot the first thing with antlers that walks by or hold out for the big one? If I muzzle loader hunt I can shoot either or and I have a shot at a monster for were I muzzle loader hunt.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2049241 said:


> They must have switched that because when i bought mine the 570 was horizontal lift


That's what I thought.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2049241 said:


> They must have switched that because when i bought mine the 570 was horizontal lift


That's what I thought. Seems like a waste to make both there probably basically the same price too


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2049265 said:


> Now do I shoot the first thing with antlers that walks by or hold out for the big one? If I muzzle loader hunt I can shoot either or and I have a shot at a monster for were I muzzle loader hunt.


I'm shooting the first one I see. Probably the only couple days I have to go this year.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2049252 said:


> Post away anytime Ironwood. No problems. Like others have said, we joke around and give each other the needle more than anything.
> 
> Except when it comes to JiMlawn. We just get under his skin.


Or like when CityGuy gets under your skin? There's other stuff I could post about this subject, but who needs that drama again?


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2049281 said:
 

> Or like when CityGuy gets under your skin? There's other stuff I could post about this subject, but who needs that drama again?


Well it has been kind of a slow morning. Post away!


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2049205 said:


> did they change rims and tires or just the tires?


They just mounted. Separate rims. Quoted her 80 per tire for new sensors.

Would spring be a good time for new rims and tires? If so might get at Tire Rack and if you'll mount and balance direct ship to you?


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;2049278 said:


> I'm shooting the first one I see. Probably the only couple days I have to go this year.


Do you guys up there have the same regulations about the 4 point rule or whatever it is in SE Minnesota?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2049285 said:


> Well it has been kind of a slow morning. Post away!


I think you need to get in a good pissing match


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;2049286 said:


> They just mounted. Separate rims. Quoted her 80 per tire for new sensors.
> 
> Would spring be a good time for new rims and tires? If so might get at Tire Rack and if you'll mount and balance direct ship to you?


That's about right for sensors. I've seen then $50-$80 back in my tire shop days. That was probably 6 years back. I'm surprised they are not more now.


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;2049290 said:


> That's about right for sensors. I've seen then $50-$80 back in my tire shop days. That was probably 6 years back. I'm surprised they are not more now.


Especially for a BMW.


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;2049285 said:


> Well it has been kind of a slow morning. Post away!


Your not kidding.


----------



## CityGuy

Sounds like a cool weekend is in-store for us.


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2049289 said:


> I think you need to get in a good pissing match


Nope. Too sensitive. Might start bawling my eyes out because my feelings get hurt.... :waving:


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ironwood-Mn;2049209 said:


> Remember with skids 2 X speed can equal 2 X damage (especially if you have ee's sitting in them).
> Also, really trying to not be a lurker, sorry if that is how it comes across. I learn when I can and when I have something that might help, I freely give it. Since I don't really know that much, I tend to "listen", or lurk, I guess.
> 
> Also, apparently not great with computers - this was meant to be a response to the skidsteer topic. Sorry.


Welcome aboard :salute:


----------



## unit28

Polarismalibu;2049278 said:


> I'm shooting the first one I see. Probably the only couple days I have to go this year.


Passed on two bucks already


----------



## Ranger620

Bill1090;2049287 said:


> Do you guys up there have the same regulations about the 4 point rule or whatever it is in SE Minnesota?


No we don't. Just a southern mn thing. For now


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2049276 said:


> That's what I thought. Seems like a waste to make both there probably basically the same price too


I think you save a few grand. My sales guy said save the money I wouldn't be able to tell the difference


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2049298 said:


> Nope. Too sensitive. Might start bawling my eyes out because my feelings get hurt.... :waving:


Oh come on, get out of the man box


----------



## Bill1090

unit28;2049304 said:


> Passed on two bucks already


Lucky.......


----------



## qualitycut

I'm headed up for night day and coming back tomorrow i decided


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2049316 said:


> Oh come on, get out of the man box


Nope. Scary. (Crawls back into hole)....


----------



## Bill1090

Holy crap!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

WTF is SSS's RAP doing on the meteogram??(


----------



## skorum03

Bill1090;2049260 said:


> Post it up!


Will do once we go find it


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2049333 said:


> WTF is SSS's RAP doing on the meteogram??(


A whole .010"

(I had to double check the scale)


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2049338 said:


> A whole .010"
> 
> (I had to double check the scale)


I haven't even looked at it rhis year yet


----------



## qualitycut

Dang asphalt guys, chipped my windshield


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This will be fun....


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2049347 said:


> Dang asphalt guys, chipped my windshield


Uh oh........


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2049349 said:


> This will be fun....


At least it's not the week of Christmas!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2049349 said:


> This will be fun....


Why do you say will? Its a month away and it's accuweather.


----------



## Bill1090

It seems odd that we haven't heard from our resident homeowner yet today...


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2049350 said:


> Uh oh........


Partially your fault for telling me to go up. Richard.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2049354 said:


> It seems odd that we haven't heard from our resident homeowner yet today...


Driving his dad to AZ


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2049353 said:


> Why do you say will? Its a month away and it's accuweather.


This WOULD be fun?????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone here run Stens belts from online???


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2049343 said:


> I haven't even looked at it rhis year yet


It was just precip... it was zero for snow... but it looked funny cause it was a heck of a jump


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2049357 said:


> This WOULD be fun?????


This! Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2049357 said:


> This WOULD be fun?????


Or this will change


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2049355 said:


> Partially your fault for telling me to go up. Richard.


You should've gave those guys room to work. Then you wouldn't have a chipped windsheild......


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2049365 said:


> You should've gave those guys room to work. Then you wouldn't have a chipped windsheild......


He was doing 60 in the left lane.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;2049365 said:


> You should've gave those guys room to work. Then you wouldn't have a chipped windsheild......


Hahahaha... Richard...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

How about the first snow fall be the week between Christmas and New Years??



Oh, and my guys are done for the day. Seized idler pulley on the deck.


----------



## Bill1090

#Lunchtime


----------



## Bill1090

cbservicesllc;2049368 said:


> Hahahaha... Richard...


This ^^ guy gets it!


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2049373 said:


> How about the first snow fall be the week between Christmas and New Years??
> 
> Oh, and my guys are done for the day. Seized idler pulley on the deck.


I'd like snow for Thanksgiving.....


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;2049352 said:


> At least it's not the week of Christmas!


It'll snow Christmas Eve or Day. Just the way my luck runs.


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;2049379 said:


> It'll snow Christmas Eve or Day. Just the way my luck runs.


I predict a brown Christmas.


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;2049382 said:


> I predict a brown Christmas.


It can snow all winter. Just give me those 2 days off.


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;2049375 said:


> #Lunchtime


What is it? I know it's beef.


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;2049378 said:


> I'd like snow for Thanksgiving.....


This.........


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;2049386 said:


> What is it? I know it's beef.


Between 1.5 and 2 pounds of hamburger slowing cooking in the frying pan.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2049375 said:


> #Lunchtime


Frisco burger here. Hope you cook it

And i got what you meant lol. Just didnt want you think i would be *****ing about guys working in a lot or something.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Mower is broke. Gotta send everyone home.... Dangit. Guess I gotta bust out this copy of Black Ops III I got for Father's Day.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2049278 said:


> I'm shooting the first one I see. Probably the only couple days I have to go this year.


This..........w/"horns"


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2049391 said:


> Mower is broke. Gotta send everyone home.... Dangit. Guess I gotta bust out this copy of Black Ops III I got for Father's Day.


Uh oh. The new Toro?


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;2049354 said:


> It seems odd that we haven't heard from our resident homeowner yet today...


Driving to Springfield.......New Ulm attm.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2049356 said:


> Driving his dad to AZ


Not yet......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2049396 said:


> Uh oh. The new Toro?


Exmark...././......


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;2049388 said:


> Between 1.5 and 2 pounds of hamburger slowing cooking in the frying pan.


With fried onions I hope....


----------



## unit28

Jack N The Box.......


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;2049402 said:


> With fried onions I hope....


Nope. Salt pepper and butta!


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2049373 said:


> How about the first snow fall be the week between Christmas and New Years??
> 
> Oh, and my guys are done for the day. Seized idler pulley on the deck.


I see your seized pulley and raise you a leaf loader that started on fire.

Good news the 6 year old fire extinguisher was still good.


----------



## Bill1090

unit28;2049404 said:


> Jack N The Box.......


Did you get one?


----------



## Bill1090

Green Grass;2049415 said:


> I see your seized pulley and raise you a leaf loader that started on fire.
> 
> Good news the 6 year old fire extinguisher was still good.


You two should've just taken the day off.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Just waved to ya Green!


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;2049418 said:


> Just waved to ya Green!


In the dump or at the office?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2049418 said:


> Just waved to ya Green!


You follow the smoke signal??


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2049373 said:


> How about the first snow fall be the week between Christmas and New Years??
> 
> Oh, and my guys are done for the day. Seized idler pulley on the deck.


1) I'm game...

2) Noooooooooo!


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2049379 said:


> It'll snow Christmas Eve or Day. Just the way my luck runs.


......says the guy that wants snow yesterday


----------



## CityGuy

Just saw a CB truck near Buffalo.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;2049420 said:


> In the dump or at the office?


I was in back by our small pile of dirt


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2049415 said:


> I see your seized pulley and raise you a leaf loader that started on fire.
> 
> Good news the 6 year old fire extinguisher was still good.


Ruh roh!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2049415 said:


> I see your seized pulley and raise you a leaf loader that started on fire.
> 
> Good news the 6 year old fire extinguisher was still good.


Did you remember to pull the pin and sweep.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2049423 said:


> ......says the guy that wants snow yesterday


Just want to be at my kids first Christmas.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2049437 said:


> Just want to be at my kids first Christmas.


Wait til she's older and mad at everything you got her or it wasn't enough


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2049440 said:


> Wait til she's older and mad at everything you got her or it wasn't enough


Oh I can't wait for that.


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;2049428 said:


> I was in back by our small pile of dirt


Well I am going to go by again


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2049440 said:


> Wait til she's older and mad at everything you got her or it wasn't enough


Made it past that level now. PlayStation network cards is all we need to buy anymore.

Gotta love having boys.


----------



## skorum03

Deer my buddy shot this morning. Not bad


----------



## Doughboy12

skorum03;2049457 said:


> Deer my buddy shot this morning. Not bad


Nice. 
Deer walks into a bar. Bartender asks "why the long face?"


----------



## Doughboy12

The Mille Lacs Lake area has scored a world-premiere bass tournament following fishing regulation changes made by the Minnesota Department of Natural Resources that aim to attract larger bass tournaments to the lake.

The Toyota Bassmaster Angler of the Year Championship is scheduled to take place at Mille Lacs Lake on Sept 15-18, 2016. Bassmaster made the announcement on its website at http://bit.ly/1kfjYWb on Nov. 5. The tournament is the championship event in the 12-event national Bassmaster Elite Series.


----------



## Bill1090

skorum03;2049457 said:


> Deer my buddy shot this morning. Not bad


That's what we like to see!!!!


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;2049461 said:


> The Mille Lacs Lake area has scored a world-premiere bass tournament following fishing regulation changes made by the Minnesota Department of Natural Resources that aim to attract larger bass tournaments to the lake.
> 
> The Toyota Bassmaster Angler of the Year Championship is scheduled to take place at Mille Lacs Lake on Sept 15-18, 2016. Bassmaster made the announcement on its website at http://bit.ly/1kfjYWb on Nov. 5. The tournament is the championship event in the 12-event national Bassmaster Elite Series.


Nice! Should be an interesting fall for the elite series. September in La Crosse and now that.


----------



## albhb3

so the guy who was stealing luggage at the airport my wife works with his wife small world ehh


----------



## Doughboy12

Sitting in my truck pre hunting. Watching pheasants ... attm


----------



## albhb3

Bill1090;2049464 said:


> Nice! Should be an interesting fall for the elite series. September in La Crosse and now that.


I hope its blowing 30 out there now that will be fun


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;2049466 said:


> Sitting in my truck pre hunting. Watching pheasants ... attm


Have dogs will travel


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2049424 said:


> Just saw a CB truck near Buffalo.


Yep... all over today... one in Buffalo, I was in Forest Lake dropping a compressor...



CityGuy;2049437 said:


> Just want to be at my kids first Christmas.


Just giving you cafe... Hopefully that works out... I don't remember my daughter's first/son's third Christmas... That was the year we worked every day of December...


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2049474 said:


> Yep... all over today... one in Buffalo, I was in Forest Lake dropping a compressor...
> 
> Just giving you cafe... Hopefully that works out... I don't remember my daughter's first/son's third Christmas... That was the year we worked every day of December...


Christmas storms I've always pulled guys in at the last minute. I would go out as soon as it was done plow as much as I could then call people as I needed help. Last time I did 80% by myself was kinda fun actually


----------



## Bill1090

You guys are slacking tonight.


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;2049496 said:


> You guys are slacking tonight.


Sorry busy feeding the kid and eating Chinese.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2049524 said:


> Sorry busy feeding the kid and eating Chinese.


We had Chinese too


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;2049468 said:


> Have dogs will travel


Same place I told you all about last year.


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;2049496 said:


> You guys are slacking tonight.


Aren't you one of the guys...?


----------



## albhb3

Doughboy12;2049535 said:


> Same place I told you all about last year.


what when you guys were turning out 10 pages an hours nobody read anything


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;2049540 said:


> Aren't you one of the guys...?


Nope. I did the day shift.


----------



## CityGuy

Can't seem to find the Gopher hockey game in t.v.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2049286 said:


> They just mounted. Separate rims. Quoted her 80 per tire for new sensors.
> 
> Would spring be a good time for new rims and tires? If so might get at Tire Rack and if you'll mount and balance direct ship to you?


give me the year, make and model and I will check on the sensors, they are NOT $80.00 a tire, that's retarted and yews, I can mount and balance them for her.....


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2049562 said:


> give me the year, make and model and I will check on the sensors, they are NOT $80.00 a tire, that's retarted and yews, I can mount and balance them for her.....


2015 BMW 335xi


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;2049290 said:


> That's about right for sensors. I've seen then $50-$80 back in my tire shop days. That was probably 6 years back. I'm surprised they are not more now.


they are only about $10.00 a tire and most of the time it is just the valve stem part you need to replace not the sensor, the shops get you that way.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2049182 said:


> Guys at tire dealer on 37, I think, put mom's snow tires from her 07 on her 15 . worked good for a few days then the tpms went off. They told her that the frequency may be off? Not sure what that means?
> She wants to know if she needs to be thinking new rims or tires? Is it going to be going off constantly?


is it a 2015 BMW? if so I cannot get the valve system, just checked with my part guys. my guy said the best price on them will be at discount tire. they are the only place to get them for that new of a car or a dealer and they are thru the roof......


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;2049567 said:


> is it a 2015 BMW? if so I cannot get the valve system, just checked with my part guys. my guy said the best price on them will be at discount tire. they are the only place to get them for that new of a car or a dealer and they are thru the roof......


I wonder if they didn't knick the sensor with the tire bead when they were putting the tire on the wheel. I'm guessing those are 50 or 55s sidewalls. Those are a real beotch.


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;2049577 said:


> I wonder if they didn't knick the sensor with the tire bead when they were putting the tire on the wheel. I'm guessing those are 50 or 55s sidewalls. Those are a real beotch.


Hmmm now you got me thinking. She has had problems with a tire since it was new.


----------



## Green Grass

Bill1090;2049496 said:


> You guys are slacking tonight.


Took 4 women out to dinner


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;2049579 said:


> Hmmm now you got me thinking. She has had problems with a tire since it was new.


How recently were they put on?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2049581 said:


> Took 4 women out to dinner


Daughter and 3 friends huh?


----------



## Bill1090

Green Grass;2049581 said:


> Took 4 women out to dinner


I'm sorry to hear that.....


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;2049584 said:


> How recently were they put on?


Mounted and balanced in 07, some have been on and off rims a few times due to a slow leak.

She had them put on the car last week. From what she tells me the 15 is having a hard tie reading the sensors. Sometimes they give false readings of low.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2049391 said:


> Mower is broke. Gotta send everyone home.... Dangit. Guess I gotta bust out this copy of Black Ops III I got for Father's Day.


went thru that yesterday and this morning. new pulley, belt and 10 min of welding and back on the go. got 2 big ones and 10 small ones and we are done for the season, doing them next week......... then the muffler fell off of the leaf loader truck:realmad::realmad::realmad::realmad:
get to do exhaust gaskets and new exhaust this weekend.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2049563 said:


> 2015 BMW 335xi


Why wouldn't warranty cover it if it's brand new


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;2049415 said:


> I see your seized pulley and raise you a* leaf loader that started on fire.
> *
> 
> Good news the 6 year old fire extinguisher was still good.


brother did that today, backed to far into a pile and lit it with the exhaust......


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2049579 said:


> Hmmm now you got me thinking. She has had problems with a tire since it was new.


Warranty???


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2049585 said:


> Daughter and 3 friends huh?


Negative 4 adult women oh and 7 kids


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2049591 said:


> Why wouldn't warranty cover it if it's brand new


It's not the car side it's the tire side. I don't really understand the whole system but think it's old sensor vs. new pickup on car.


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;2049589 said:


> Mounted and balanced in 07, some have been on and off rims a few times due to a slow leak.
> 
> She had them put on the car last week. From what she tells me the 15 is having a hard tie reading the sensors. Sometimes they give false readings of low.


Any idea if it throws any error codes?


----------



## Deershack

Some guys going to get a surprise in the morning at first light. Pulled my deer shack into the field where I've hunted for the last 6 yrs and set it up. Last thing to do was to set up my decoys and put out scent bottles. As I got to the end of the field I found a ladder stand. My doe decoy is about 100' in front of it. If he doesn't blow it apart, it will drive him nuts all day. 

Sitting in my MH having some ribs.


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;2049608 said:


> Any idea if it throws any error codes?


Only thing she has said is that the TPMS light comes on. Not sure if you can acess TP on the HUD.


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;2049611 said:


> Only thing she has said is that the TPMS light comes on. Not sure if you can acess TP on the HUD.


Might be able to hook it up to the computer and see what it says then....


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2049604 said:


> It's not the car side it's the tire side. I don't really understand the whole system but think it's old sensor vs. new pickup on car.


I am sure that the sensors in the wheels are different from the old car to the new car. So the old wheels need updated sensors for the new car. They change the frequency that the sensors transmit on every couple years it seems.


----------



## albhb3

banonea;2049562 said:


> give me the year, make and model and I will check on the sensors, they are NOT $80.00 a tire, that's retarted and yews, I can mount and balance them for her.....


remember bmw gets suckers to pay 2-3-400 for a freakin oil change makes a diesel look cheap


----------



## NorthernProServ

albhb3;2049626 said:


> remember bmw gets suckers to pay 2-3-400 for a freakin oil change makes a diesel look cheap


Wait what!?!


----------



## unit28

.16 pcp X2
X10/1 ratio.......


----------



## TKLAWN

albhb3;2049626 said:


> remember bmw gets suckers to pay 2-3-400 for a freakin oil change makes a diesel look cheap


If you can afford a BMW you can afford to fix it right??


----------



## Camden

Any particular reason why Ziegler skids are more expensive than basically all others? They all seem to be $5k over the going rate. Do you get a maintenance plan included or something? I can't see how they sell so many machines being so over priced.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2049496 said:


> You guys are slacking tonight.


Busy painting.... You know, the painting I started on last February??


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2049656 said:


> Busy painting.... You know, the painting I started on last February??


Oh my............


----------



## Bill1090

32°

Clear and cold


----------



## SnowGuy73

33° breezy, clear.


----------



## Bill1090

Heavy frost. ...


----------



## CityGuy

32° clear

Light wind.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Moderate dew...


----------



## banonea

37' here

Time to start ripping into a engine and fix others mistakes.

BTW, for those that are going thru belts on your baggers, check the alignment of the pulley's on the mower deck and the bagger head. been having issues with mine eating belts and wrecking the deck pulley since I got them. Got to looking and the bagger head pulley was 1/2" lower than the deck pulley. Put a spacer in, problem fixed. Didn't have anymore belt issues, no plugging issues either. works better now than ever before.


----------



## Bill1090

Missed a beautiful 8pt.....


----------



## Camden

No deer yet. No shooting around me in fact....

Good thing I've got 4g so I can surf the web.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2049744 said:


> No deer yet. No shooting around me in fact....
> 
> Good thing I've got 4g so I can surf the web.


Must be 10 dead deer in my neighborhood this morning.

Either that, or one very quick one.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;2049687 said:


> 37' here
> 
> Time to start ripping into a engine and fix others mistakes.
> 
> BTW, for those that are going thru belts on your baggers, check the alignment of the pulley's on the mower deck and the bagger head. been having issues with mine eating belts and wrecking the deck pulley since I got them. Got to looking and the bagger head pulley was 1/2" lower than the deck pulley. Put a spacer in, problem fixed. Didn't have anymore belt issues, no plugging issues either. works better now than ever before.


And that's what I was saying a couple weeks ago with the Protero bagger. Once they are dialed in, they work great.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

All the hunters down this way just drive and drive. I didn't think that it is legal to hunt that way


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;2049757 said:


> All the hunters down this way just drive and drive. I didn't think that it is legal to hunt that way


It's legal but it's not hunting IMO.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2049760 said:


> It's legal but it's not hunting IMO.


And dangerous. ...


----------



## CityGuy

Man Wal-Mart needs to update their site. It says they have stuff in stock on the shelf and they don't.


----------



## qualitycut

Cafe! Another window chip. 35e is crumbling


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2049772 said:


> Man Wal-Mart needs to update their site. It says they have stuff in stock on the shelf and they don't.


It's Walmart. Why expect more


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;2049760 said:


> It's legal but it's not hunting IMO.


Last year someone shot one in my yard, about 25' from the house. It ran into our swamp and didn't die. The neighbor came and shot it. He gave us some meat from it. I think it was 8 pointer


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;2049744 said:


> No deer yet. No shooting around me in fact....
> 
> Good thing I've got 4g so I can surf the web.


I had a doe stop by. Took her picture a few times. She was offended and ran away. Only deer I've seen so far


----------



## Ranger620

I have at any given time 20 squirrels around me


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2049781 said:


> I have at any given time 20 squirrels around me


So did i never seen that many before


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2049778 said:


> It's Walmart. Why expect more


Yea that's targets slogan


----------



## qualitycut

Guy was just pushing another truck full of scrap down 52 with his truck doing 55 wtf


----------



## Bill1090




----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;2049791 said:


>


Shoot it......


----------



## Drakeslayer

Bill1090;2049791 said:


>


Nice Buck right there


----------



## Doughboy12

Pushed a 3x5 by my buddy's kid. After he shot 3 of the 4 legs off it he made a kill shot. Said it did a summersault right in front of him. After seeing the front legs I know why...

Kicked a doe and a fawn up too. Can't shoot those.


----------



## Doughboy12

Oh, and 20 pheasant. Half roosters. All in one slew.


----------



## Doughboy12

It's going to take a week to get all these tiny burrs off my stuff. Good thing I have some "spare" time...;-(


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;2049795 said:


> Shoot it......


He's the one I missed this morning.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2049810 said:


> He's the one I missed this morning.


On your computer hunting game?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I don't see much orange around


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2049812 said:


> On your computer hunting game?


Ha! No I checked my trail cams today and had a picture of him so I just took a picture of the picture with my picture phone.


----------



## unit28

Babies?..........


----------



## Bill1090

Kinda warm out with the sun....


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2049819 said:


> Ha! No I checked my trail cams today and had a picture of him so I just took a picture of the picture with my picture phone.


Haha i know.


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;2049835 said:


> Kinda warm out with the sun....


Breeze feels good though...attm


----------



## CityGuy

Shed cleaned out, lawn stuff put away for the year. Snow stuff pulled out and at the ready.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Playing Lion's bingo in Wyoming for Turkeys. Just a slightly different atmosphere than at the casino.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2049870 said:


> Playing Lion's bingo in Wyoming for Turkeys. Just a slightly different atmosphere than at the casino.


Haha I bet


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We've had no less than 5 fake bingo calls in the first hour.

The old ladies are BESIDES themselves!!!!


----------



## albhb3

anybody know anyone that's looking for a long box for a f350 thinking about building a flatbed


----------



## skorum03

albhb3;2049894 said:


> anybody know anyone that's looking for a long box for a f350 thinking about building a flatbed


Maybe. How much $?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

10 year old just won a Turkey. I won $10 so far!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Question for Ranger, Banno, maybe others.

I am looking at replacing my bathroom fan. I want to consider a fan light. I have 2 switches for the lights, 1 at each door, and a single switch for the fan. Can I put a fan/light combo in and just use the fan switch for that combo, only want that light on when fan is runing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2049902 said:


> 10 year old just won a Turkey. I won $10 so far!!!


10 year old won back to back.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2049906 said:


> 10 year old won back to back.


I guess you will have enough turkey to feed us all!!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2049906 said:


> 10 year old won back to back.


He knows how to get the older woman's attention.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2049909 said:


> I guess you will have enough turkey to feed us all!!


Second one was a gift certificate to the GOOD Asian restaurant in town.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Now we won a Blueberry pie. Woohoo!!!


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2049919 said:


> Now we won a Blueberry pie. Woohoo!!!


You're on a roll!


----------



## Green Grass

Bill1090;2049925 said:


> You're on a roll!


you notice that he is not winning any of this. Just his kids are winners.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2049930 said:


> you notice that he is not winning any of this. Just his kids are winners.


Nope, I won the $10 and the pie


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

LwnmwrMan22;2049874 said:


> We've had no less than 5 fake bingo calls in the first hour.
> 
> The old ladies are BESIDES themselves!!!!


I remember rolling into bingo with a few friends towards the end, and we played just enough games to be eligible for jackpot, one of the girls with us won the jackpot and the old ladies were absolutely pissed since they had been there for hours and we had only been there 15 minutes hahaha


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Lawn Enforcer;2049932 said:


> I remember rolling into bingo with a few friends towards the end, and we played just enough games to be eligible for jackpot, one of the girls with us won the jackpot and the old ladies were absolutely pissed since they had been there for hours and we had only been there 15 minutes hahaha


Hahahahaa... My buddy did that in Little Canada one night.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

LwnmwrMan22;2049937 said:


> Hahahahaa... My buddy did that in Little Canada one night.


I feel like we were fortunate to get out of there alive. We were probably pretty close to getting beat half to death with a purse full of lucky doppers


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1063622287004566&substory_index=0&id=200752513291552


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1063622287004566&substory_index=0&id=200752513291552


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2049950 said:


> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1063622287004566&substory_index=0&id=200752513291552


Yeah... no thanks


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2049950 said:


> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1063622287004566&substory_index=0&id=200752513291552


Holy hell that's a lot of rain. Plowing mud and water as it is. Hopefully finish tomorrow


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2049870 said:


> Playing Lion's bingo in Wyoming for Turkeys. Just a slightly different atmosphere than at the casino.


Just got to Dimond Joe with the wife. Going to play some craps. Got the truck done except for installing the muffler. Eliminated all the emissions on the truck. Wasn't sure if it would run after but had to come off to do the manifolds. I will post pic tomorrow of the mess


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2049905 said:


> Question for Ranger, Banno, maybe others.
> 
> I am looking at replacing my bathroom fan. I want to consider a fan light. I have 2 switches for the lights, 1 at each door, and a single switch for the fan. Can I put a fan/light combo in and just use the fan switch for that combo, only want that light on when fan is runing.


Yes you can


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2049981 said:


> Yes you can


Perfect. Thank you.


----------



## CityGuy

Goal.................



Spurgen


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://m.feednewz.com/top-news/5661...all-stores-will-be-closed-by-march-2016-99265


----------



## Drakeslayer

CityGuy;2049994 said:


> Goal.................
> 
> Spurgen


Another Touchdown...The Ohio State.


----------



## Camden

I'm at the Wild game. Without Dubnyk standing on his head we'd be getting blown out.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Camden;2050012 said:


> I'm at the Wild game. Without Dubnyk standing on his head we'd be getting blown out.


Are you in the century link suite?


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;2050016 said:


> Are you in the century link suite?


US Bank....

Is Dubnyk insane tonight or what?


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;2050019 said:


> US Bank....
> 
> Is Dubnyk insane tonight or what?


Yes. Haven't seen him play like this since last year


----------



## Drakeslayer

Camden;2050019 said:


> US Bank....
> 
> Is Dubnyk insane tonight or what?


He is playing out of his mind. PP. LETS GO!!


----------



## Drakeslayer

Big Win!


----------



## CityGuy

What a game.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2050024 said:


> Big Win!


This, dubs played out of his mind


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh oh..........


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2050039 said:


> Oh oh..........


Whats wrong j dog?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2050040 said:


> Whats wrong j dog?


----------



## IDST

I hope the vikes play good tomorrow. we are going to the game. 3rd row 15 yard line. I hope we can see good enough


----------



## IDST

LwnmwrMan22;2050044 said:


>


Never tried that stuff. what's it compare to?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jagext;2050046 said:


> Never tried that stuff. what's it compare to?


Redd's Apple ale, but stronger????


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2050047 said:


> Redd's Apple ale, but stronger????


0
Wooooow easy killer you cab only have 3 reds so that means your on like 6. Dont make your employees look for your glasses monday


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2050057 said:


> ....................


Go to bed...................


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;2050022 said:


> He is playing out of his mind. PP. LETS GO!!


I'm already back in LF. On the way home I was thinking that Dubnyk's biggest save didn't even get a lot of attention. There was a moment when he went flailing out of the net and Tampa had a clear shot that somehow didn't go in and then while they were still applying pressure he gloved a shot that would've scored on any other goalie. When they showed the replay on the big screen all they showed was the open net attempt that ricocheted wide, not the glove save.

Anyway, that was a blast. I wish the X wasn't so far away so that I could go more often.


----------



## unit28

.4 + .3 + .1 prcp
X 10/1 ratio


----------



## NorthernProServ

unit28;2050066 said:


> .4 + .3 + .1 prcp
> X 10/1 ratio


Mount the plows !?!?!

36, clear with light wind, sitting in the stand.....


----------



## NorthernProServ

unit28;2050066 said:


> .4 + .3 + .1 prcp
> X 10/1 ratio


.8 total @ 10/1 = 6" / 7" ?


----------



## CityGuy

46° few clouds

Slight breeze


----------



## unit28

NorthernProServ;2050076 said:


> .8 total @ 10/1 = 6" / 7" ?


Later in an extended forecast
Over a 36hr period...... 8" of snow looks possible
One forecast is calling for more cold air than the elnino watch

PART OF THE ENERGIZING APPEARS TO BE THE AVAILABILITY OF MORE COLD AIR THAN HERETOFORE THIS AUTUMN, APPRECIABLY UPPING THE BAROCLINICITY AND DEVELOPMENT OF INDIVIDUAL STORMS.

THE STORM CRANKING OVER THE CENTRAL STATES DAYS 3 AND 4 SHOULD HAVE ENOUGH COLD AIR ON ITS BACKSIDE TO PRODUCE ACCUMULATING SNOWS AWAY FROM THE ROCKIES,

Shows up on gfs metgen


----------



## NorthernProServ

This will change
.....


----------



## NorthernProServ

unit28;2050081 said:


> Later in an extended forecast
> Over a 36hr period...... 8" of snow looks possible
> One forecast is calling for more cold air than the elnino watch
> 
> PART OF THE ENERGIZING APPEARS TO BE THE AVAILABILITY OF MORE COLD AIR THAN HERETOFORE THIS AUTUMN, APPRECIABLY UPPING THE BAROCLINICITY AND DEVELOPMENT OF INDIVIDUAL STORMS.
> 
> THE STORM CRANKING OVER THE CENTRAL STATES DAYS 3 AND 4 SHOULD HAVE ENOUGH COLD AIR ON ITS BACKSIDE TO PRODUCE ACCUMULATING SNOWS AWAY FROM THE ROCKIES,
> 
> Shows up on gfs metgen


Oh boy.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

40° breezy and clear.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Zero dew, zero frost.


----------



## unit28

46* dfw......


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2050081 said:


> Later in an extended forecast
> Over a 36hr period...... 8" of snow looks possible
> One forecast is calling for more cold air than the elnino watch
> 
> PART OF THE ENERGIZING APPEARS TO BE THE AVAILABILITY OF MORE COLD AIR THAN HERETOFORE THIS AUTUMN, APPRECIABLY UPPING THE BAROCLINICITY AND DEVELOPMENT OF INDIVIDUAL STORMS.
> 
> THE STORM CRANKING OVER THE CENTRAL STATES DAYS 3 AND 4 SHOULD HAVE ENOUGH COLD AIR ON ITS BACKSIDE TO PRODUCE ACCUMULATING SNOWS AWAY FROM THE ROCKIES,
> 
> Shows up on gfs metgen


Yea not here though


----------



## qualitycut

Lwmr is probably feeling like what it is to ne me after having those 3 beers poor guy, never built a tolerance or hardly drank till he came on here, you all are a bad influence


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2050122 said:


> Lwmr is probably feeling like what it is to ne me after having those 3 beers poor guy, never built a tolerance or hardly drank till he came on here, you all are a bad influence


Nah. Just trying to decide if I go work or just hang out at home.


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

Do all or any of you folks pre-salt? Are your clients asking for it or do you demand it?


----------



## NorthernProServ

Ironwood-Mn;2050129 said:


> Do all or any of you folks pre-salt? Are your clients asking for it or do you demand it?


Negative on both


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2050125 said:


> Nah. Just trying to decide if I go work or just hang out at home.


Lol. Im not leaving my bed today. Still not legal to drive i bet


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2050125 said:


> Nah. Just trying to decide if I go work or just hang out at home.


What you don't get done this year you can do next year  that is my thinking on all the a holes who last week dais wait another 2 weeks to pick up leaves.


----------



## unit28

Better think ahead when that blast of cold air is coming straight down from the coldest point in the northern hemisphere


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2050134 said:


> What you don't get done this year you can do next year  that is my thinking on all the a holes who last week dais wait another 2 weeks to pick up leaves.


That's a good .04 post right there


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2050134 said:


> What you don't get done this year you can do next year  that is my thinking on all the a holes who last week dais wait another 2 weeks to pick up leaves.


Or you can work today and have more $$$ for the winter


----------



## Camden

Ironwood-Mn;2050129 said:


> Do all or any of you folks pre-salt? Are your clients asking for it or do you demand it?


Yep, I do. I hit the drive lanes at all my businesses that require salt. The result is virtually no hard pack that I struggle to melt away later on.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2050139 said:


> Or you can work today and have more $$$ for the winter


Or I can stay home, get snowed out, and not spend more money before winter.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2050144 said:


> Or I can stay home, get snowed out, and not spend more money before winter.


You will still spend the money


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2050144 said:


> Or I can stay home, get snowed out, and not spend more money before winter.


You not spend money? Yeah right


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ironwood-Mn;2050129 said:


> Do all or any of you folks pre-salt? Are your clients asking for it or do you demand it?


The only time I ever did was if there was an ice event followed by a snow event.


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

Camden;2050142 said:


> Yep, I do. I hit the drive lanes at all my businesses that require salt. The result is virtually no hard pack that I struggle to melt away later on.


Thanks - I believe in the benefits but can be hard to get clients to believe. Usually they start getting unhappy when you can't clear ice, and I have some"salt on request" contracts. Thinking about how hard I should push them.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2050082 said:


> This will change
> .....


I would be happy with no shovels needed...


----------



## TKLAWN

Off to the game with the 4 year old.

Go Vikes!


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2050155 said:


> I would be happy with no shovels needed...


That's going to be a toad choker


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2050164 said:


> That's going to be a toad choker


http://wilk4.com/humor/humorm205.htm

I'm onto you unit.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://wilk4.com/humor/humorm205.htm

toad choker
a heavy rain


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2050139 said:


> Or you can work today and have more $$$ for the winter


1 day of work shouldn't be that big of a deal. I think if i skip today I will be OK we got 2 weeks left easy


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2050182 said:


> 1 day of work shouldn't be that big of a deal. I think if i skip today I will be OK we got 2 weeks left easy


That's what I'm convincing myself as well


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2050138 said:


> That's a good .04 post right there


That was generous, thanks!


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;2050183 said:


> That's what I'm convincing myself as well


Its Sunday, Saturday maybe.


----------



## CityGuy

Wind sure picked up.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2050181 said:


> http://wilk4.com/humor/humorm205.htm
> 
> toad choker
> a heavy rain


Hahaha... Nice...


----------



## Camden

Ironwood-Mn;2050154 said:


> Thanks - I believe in the benefits but can be hard to get clients to believe. Usually they start getting unhappy when you can't clear ice, and I have some"salt on request" contracts. Thinking about how hard I should push them.


I hear ya. Selling salt is a tough thing to do up here. Only banks and doctor's offices want it done consistently.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2050161 said:


> Off to the game with the 4 year old.
> 
> Go Vikes!


Llluuuucckkkkyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2050210 said:


> I hear ya. Selling salt is a tough thing to do up here. Only banks and doctor's offices want it done consistently.


I finally sold 2 of my banks on it last year, but only because they are right next to large shopping areas that salt like crazy.

The banks were always complaining about ice in their lot and not in the shopping centers. I told the president what truck to look for on days it was snowing, and how often it sent by.


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;2050210 said:


> I hear ya. Selling salt is a tough thing to do up here. Only banks and doctor's offices want it done consistently.


Have you considered a liquid pretreat? Not sure on cost effective for a contractor.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2050182 said:


> 1 day of work shouldn't be that big of a deal. I think if i skip today I will be OK we got 2 weeks left easy


I hope you're right...


----------



## Camden

CityGuy;2050222 said:


> Have you considered a liquid pretreat? Not sure on cost effective for a contractor.


I sure have. I even have a SnowEx sprayer (that I'm actually selling) but after talking with JD Dave up in Canada he said I should stick to dry products. He knows more about that than I do so that's my plan.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Goallllllll!!!!!!!!!







Am I doing this right????


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2050229 said:


> Goallllllll!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Am I doing this right????


If it was 16 hours earlier you would be doing it right.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Go Vikes!!!!!



AmIRite TK?!?!?!?!


----------



## Camden

Teddy is playing like sh!t right now. If he doesn't turn it around we are doomed.


----------



## unit28

My metgen climbed to 8-10"


----------



## Bill1090

We're comin!


----------



## Camden

unit28;2050245 said:


> My metgen climbed to 8-10"


When is this happening? Maybe I shouldn't be watching football and I should be putting plows on!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2050250 said:


> When is this happening? Maybe I shouldn't be watching football and I should be putting plows on!


I can't find anything about 8-10". And who knows with unit. He might be talking where he's at in TX, or the Wasacht, or Fargo-Duluth, hardly ever the cities.


----------



## skorum03

WTF peterson


----------



## skorum03

Last four plays:

Bridgewater gets hurt
Peterson fumble
peterson fumble (again) 
Locke punts about 30 yards


Nice


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;2050267 said:


> WTF peterson


Jesus.......


----------



## unit28

This storm in the Pacific will be here around the 19th


----------



## CityGuy

The scenery at target is nice.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Dang you guys posted a lot this weekend


----------



## SnowGuy73

Jesus..........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Typical Minnesota team. Divisional leader is getting blown out. We can't win.


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;2050285 said:


> Dang you guys posted a lot this weekend


Well do you have a kid yet?


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2050290 said:


> Typical Minnesota team. Divisional leader is getting blown out. We can't win.


Exactly......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So now we won the toss, and are kicking to St. Louis.


----------



## Green Grass

It went through the mower and the leaf loader


----------



## SnowGuy73

Norv!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2050295 said:


> It went through the mower and the leaf loader


Thankfully not a windshield.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like a tie in the nfc north coming.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2050298 said:


> Thankfully not a windshield.


I just can't believe that it is still in one piece


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;2050291 said:


> Well do you have a kid yet?


Nope but I do have meat for the freezer


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2050301 said:


> Nope but I do have meat for the freezer


Nice!

Imnexpecting any day also. Got a few pictures on Friday of my house in production.


----------



## SnowGuy73




----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2050301 said:


> Nope but I do have meat for the freezer


Lucky. All I've seen was one nice doe


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2050303 said:


> Nice!
> 
> Imnexpecting any day also. Got a few pictures on Friday of my house in production.


Worked out good filled my bonus tag and the gf tag. Still have my buck tag for the end of the season

Nice congrats! Looks to be about 18' 3800 pounds lol


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2050305 said:


> Lucky. All I've seen was one nice doe


I saw at least 15 different deer while in the stands


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2050306 said:


> Worked out good filled my bonus tag and the gf tag. Still have my buck tag for the end of the season
> 
> Nice congrats! Looks to be about 18' 3800 pounds lol


17' plus the v, I need to be out on 10"!


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;2050301 said:


> Nope but I do have meat for the freezer


Atta pepper!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2050300 said:


> I just can't believe that it is still in one piece


One time my dad was helping 10 years or so ago. He bent over to pick some garbage up from the leaf pile and his hat fell off as I was sucking up the leaves.

Sucked his hat through the leaf loader. Got home, dumped the pile, and there his hat sat, right on top of the pile, completely in tact.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2050295 said:


> It went through the mower and the leaf loader


Nice........


----------



## CityGuy

Does anyone use Amazon lists? If so the items you put on it disappear or list as "purchased" like a registry?


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2050310 said:


> 17' plus the v, I need to be out on 10"!


Sweet! I'll be in yours until my 16" then lol


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2050259 said:


> I can't find anything about 8-10". And who knows with unit. He might be talking where he's at in TX, or the Wasacht, or Fargo-Duluth, hardly ever the cities.


This... I can't find anything with that much snow...


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2050280 said:


> This storm in the Pacific will be here around the 19th


Oh boy... Quite the storm!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2050298 said:


> Thankfully not a windshield.


People must have given him enough room to work...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2050300 said:


> I just can't believe that it is still in one piece


No doubt... Very surprising


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2050319 said:


> Sweet! I'll be in yours until my 16" then lol


Sounds good. I have trips to minnewaska, mille lacs, red and some locals planned...

As long as we have ice!


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2050315 said:


> Does anyone use Amazon lists? If so the items you put on it disappear or list as "purchased" like a registry?


That like the wish list deal or what?


----------



## CityGuy

Another train derailment near Madison WI. CP Rail confirms 10 cars carrying crude oil some leaking.

Separate from other derailment.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2050328 said:


> That like the wish list deal or what?


Yes..........


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2050326 said:


> Sounds good. I have trips to minnewaska, mille lacs, red and some locals planned...
> 
> As long as we have ice!


I'll be doing Mille lacs for sure. Hopefully red too


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2050336 said:


> Another train derailment near Madison WI. CP Rail confirms 10 cars carrying crude oil some leaking.
> 
> Separate from other derailment.


Was that the one from Friday or is another one?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2050340 said:


> I'll be doing Mille lacs for sure. Hopefully red too


Mille lacs is a good time.


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;2050336 said:


> Another train derailment near Madison WI. CP Rail confirms 10 cars carrying crude oil some leaking.
> 
> Separate from other derailment.


Crazy. There was one yesterday up in Alma too.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2050337 said:


> Yes..........


I think the items stay there till you purchase them... I think there is something else to save frequent purchases


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2050343 said:


> Was that the one from Friday or is another one?


2 Separate incidents. 1 Ethanol and the other crude oil.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2050356 said:


> I think the items stay there till you purchase them... I think there is something else to save frequent purchases


If Someone, just say you, purchased for me as a gift would it disappear?


----------



## NorthernProServ

Still have a few commercial snow contracts out and more res.

Time for some phone calls tomorrow

60 degree days not helping.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2050370 said:


> 2 Separate incidents. 1 Ethanol and the other crude oil.


Damn........


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;2050374 said:


> Still have a few commercial snow contracts out and more res.
> 
> Time for some phone calls tomorrow
> 
> 60 degree days not helping.....


Sure was nice to not freeze in the stand this weekend.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2050372 said:


> If Someone, just say you, purchased for me as a gift would it disappear?


Yes its like a register at target or any other place


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2050372 said:


> If Someone, just say you, purchased for me as a gift would it disappear?


Can't help you on that one... Unless you give them access to your list like a registry maybe?


----------



## qualitycut

50 next Saturday Sunday as of now


----------



## TKLAWN

Albh must be salty that his team is in second in the division now.

Go Vikes!!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2050374 said:


> Still have a few commercial snow contracts out and more res.
> 
> Time for some phone calls tomorrow
> 
> 60 degree days not helping.....


Yeah I have a couple out too... Not chasing them at this point though


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2050388 said:


> 50 next Saturday Sunday as of now


Yeah baby! Keep it goin!


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;2050384 said:


> Sure was nice to not freeze in the stand this weekend.


That it was


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2050401 said:


> Yeah baby! Keep it goin!


Have about 2 weeks left of cleanups with no rain outs....50's are very much welcome!


----------



## banonea

Got the truck done. What a mess.here is what i started with......





Think i need to check the air filter more ofter.....


Puting a breather tube in the air cleaner is the dumbest thing on the planet


----------



## banonea

And here is the after. Got the exhaust manifolds gaskets replaced, new exhaust pipe and muffler welded and installed, batteries properly mounted, spark plugs replaced, new air cleaner and breather filter, new PCV valve and every bit of emissions ripped out of the engine compartment. It's amazing how much better this thing runs and you can actually hear the engine going down the road instead of thinking that the engine is going to explode in your lap because it is so loud.


----------



## unit28

This.......

It'll change?


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;2050413 said:


> And here is the after. Got the exhaust manifolds gaskets replaced, new exhaust pipe and muffler welded and installed, batteries properly mounted, spark plugs replaced, new air cleaner and breather filter, new PCV valve and every bit of emissions ripped out of the engine compartment. It's amazing how much better this thing runs and you can actually hear the engine going down the road instead of thinking that the engine is going to explode in your lap because it is so loud.


That don't look fun.

Hey how do you like the Husky box?


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;2050417 said:


> That don't look fun.
> 
> Hey how do you like the Husky box?


They are nice I use them for the base for my work bence as well i got a 54" main box as well


----------



## Bill1090

unit28;2050415 said:


> This.......
> 
> It'll change?


Hope so. It only says .4".


----------



## unit28

Bill1090;2050419 said:


> Hope so. It only says .4".


It's precip type and precipitation amount sans snow acc.

Add up the precip totals and then multiply the ratio


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2050404 said:


> Have about 2 weeks left of cleanups with no rain outs....50's are very much welcome!


This.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2050415 said:


> This.......
> 
> It'll change?


Is that just qpf, or is that actual snow depth?

Disregard... I see you answered above... that must be your 8-10...


----------



## Bill1090

unit28;2050445 said:


> It's precip type and precipitation amount sans snow acc.
> 
> Add up the precip totals and then multiply the ratio


Ahhh I read it wrong.


----------



## IDST

We were in row three on the Vikings side twenty yard line. Still don't have my voice back.


----------



## Green Grass

Is this thing on?


----------



## Green Grass

Green Grass;2050521 said:


> Is this thing on?


I was starting to think that it was broken.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ian says rain.


----------



## Drakeslayer

When...???


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;2050528 said:


> When...???


Wednesday and Thursday


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2050528 said:


> When...???


Wednesday noon - Thursday morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Mike augusticaskj on WCCO says 100% rain Wednesday with few flurries Thursday.

1-2" of rain.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

60 mph winds Thursday.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2050533 said:


> 60 mph winds Thursday.


No kidding? That's getting up there.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2050372 said:


> If Someone, just say you, purchased for me as a gift would it disappear?


You should read the FAQ pages on it.................


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;2050521 said:


> Is this thing on?


Had deer to cut up the last few hours. One bad part about it being so warm can't let them hang as long


----------



## CityGuy

44° clear

Light wind


----------



## SnowGuy73

44° breezy, few clouds.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Zero dew, zero frost.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;1864643 said:


> Albany Area Schools	CLOSED TODAY
> Amery School Dist.	CLOSED TODAY
> Annandale Public Schools	CLOSED TODAY
> Becker Public Schools	CLOSED TODAY
> Big Lake Public Schools	CLOSED TODAY
> Buffalo/Hanover/Montrose ISD #877	CLOSED TODAY
> Chisago Lakes Achievement Center	CLOSED TODAY - SCHEDULED TEAM MEETINGS TO BE RESCHEDULED
> Dassel-Cokato Public Schools	CLOSED TODAY
> Dawson-Boyd Schools	DELAYED 2 HOURS
> Elk River/Zimm/Otsego/Rogers Schools	CLOSED TODAY
> Foley Schools	CLOSED TODAY - EVENING ACTIVITIES CANCELED
> Holdingford Public School 738	CLOSED TODAY
> Howard Lake-Waverly-Winsted Public Schools	CLOSED TODAY
> Hutchinson Public ISD #423	CLOSED TODAY
> Lac qui Parle Valley School District	DELAYED 2 HOURS
> Lionsgate Academy	CLOSED TODAY - CRYSTAL AND NORTH ST. PAUL CAMPUSES ARE CLOSED.
> Lutheran High School - Mayer	DELAYED 2 HOURS
> Montevideo Public Schools	DELAYED 2 HOURS
> Monticello Public School #882	CLOSED TODAY
> New London-Spicer Schools	CLOSED TODAY
> Paynesville Area Schools	CLOSED TODAY
> Rocori Area Schools - Cold Spring	CLOSED TODAY
> Saint John's Preparatory School-Collegeville	CLOSED TODAY
> Sartell-St. Stephen School District	CLOSED TODAY
> Sauk Rapids-Rice	CLOSED TODAY
> St. Cloud District 742	CLOSED TODAY
> St. Francis School Dist 15	CLOSED TODAY - EVENING ACTIVITIES CANCELED
> St. Michael-Albertville Public & Parochial	CLOSED TODAY
> 
> Business
> DCMA Twin Cities	CLOSED TODAY
> 
> Preschool/Daycare
> Kids Country Child Care - St. Francis	CLOSED TODAY
> North Metro Migrant Head Start	CLOSED TODAY


1 yr and a day ago. Nightmares for the northern guys.


----------



## Bill1090

djagusch;2050569 said:


> 1 yr and a day ago. Nightmares for the northern guys.


Lucky.....


----------



## Bill1090

34°

Heavy dew.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2050533 said:


> 60 mph winds Thursday.


Yikes. I just had the shingles replaced.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2050581 said:


> Yikes. I just had the shingles replaced.


Good test for them although I suppose the sun hasn't melted them together yet.


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;2050569 said:


> 1 yr and a day ago. Nightmares for the northern guys.


Yuck......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

https://m.facebook.com/home.php?ref...030:mf_story_key.6564657393667369699&__tn__=E

"Along and north of 94"


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2050592 said:


> https://m.facebook.com/home.php?ref...030:mf_story_key.6564657393667369699&__tn__=E
> 
> "Along and north of 94"


Hahahaha, I was seriously just looking at that and was thinking of you...


----------



## ryde307

Is anyone still out doing blowouts around Edina?
Looking to have one done. We returned our compressor. Also one in Eden Prairie.


----------



## CityGuy

A statement from the Railroad Administration said officials from the Environmental Protection Agency, Coast Guard, U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service and the state Department of Natural Resources were responding.

From the 49ers union

The increased volume of traffic caused by inadequate pipeline volumes is stressing the already aging rail U.S. infrastructure, raising safety concerns.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;2050592 said:


> https://m.facebook.com/home.php?ref...030:mf_story_key.6564657393667369699&__tn__=E
> 
> "Along and north of 94"


Tomorrow it will say a inch or 2 possible. Then wed say 3 to 5. Thursday they will say 4 to 8 when 4 inches are on the ground. Friday stor totals 10 to 16 inches.

SSS will say we are lying since he only had 1.5 inches to go plow (but it really was only a inch).

Quality will be saying his customers are calling asking why he didn't plow since it was 2 inches even though he measured 3/4 inch.

I love plow season.


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2050612 said:


> Is anyone still out doing blowouts around Edina?
> Looking to have one done. We returned our compressor. Also one in Eden Prairie.


I'll be in St. Louis Park tomorrow morning if it helps.


----------



## Doughboy12

djagusch;2050615 said:


> Tomorrow it will say a inch or 2 possible. Then wed say 3 to 5. Thursday they will say 4 to 8 when 4 inches are on the ground. Friday stor totals 10 to 16 inches.
> 
> SSS will say we are lying since he only had 1.5 inches to go plow (but it really was only a inch).
> 
> Quality will be saying his customers are calling asking why he didn't plow since it was 2 inches even though he measured 3/4 inch.
> 
> I love plow season.


Well this is spot on..............no need to continue this thread. :laughing:


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2050614 said:


> A statement from the Railroad Administration said officials from the Environmental Protection Agency, Coast Guard, U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service and the state Department of Natural Resources were responding.
> 
> From the 49ers union
> 
> The increased volume of traffic caused by inadequate pipeline volumes is stressing the already aging rail U.S. infrastructure, raising safety concerns.


So the Union that probably wants to build the pipeline and repair the rails?


----------



## CityGuy

Alright who's plow truck?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2050622 said:


> Well this is spot on..............no need to continue this thread. :laughing:


Hahaha... No doubt


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;2050615 said:


> Tomorrow it will say a inch or 2 possible. Then wed say 3 to 5. Thursday they will say 4 to 8 when 4 inches are on the ground. Friday stor totals 10 to 16 inches.
> 
> SSS will say we are lying since he only had 1.5 inches to go plow (but it really was only a inch).
> 
> Quality will be saying his customers are calling asking why he didn't plow since it was 2 inches even though he measured 3/4 inch.
> 
> I love plow season.


Noooooo...that wouldn't happen.

BTW, you forgot the "Bring it!!!" On Wednesday from Snowguy, and "This....!!!"/reply from Cityguy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

He's back!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Starting to see a few parking lots staked.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2050666 said:


> Starting to see a few parking lots staked.


Same here... Not as many as I would have thought though


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2050679 said:


> Same here... Not as many as I would have thought though


Seen 2 so far today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Everything is down around here. Gonna be staking as we go tomorrow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2050691 said:


> Everything is down around here. Gonna be staking as we go tomorrow.


Speaking of stakes... anyone use the Kage stakes?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Snow on the meteogram DOUBLED for Thursday night! 

























To a whole 0.2"... Thumbs Up


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2050707 said:


> Snow on the meteogram DOUBLED for Thursday night!


This Thursday? Doubled to what


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sure looks like Wednesday could be a full day.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2050707 said:


> Snow on the meteogram DOUBLED for Thursday night!
> 
> To a whole 0.2"... Thumbs Up


Maybe on the grass.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2050714 said:


> Sure looks like Wednesday could be a full day.


That's what I'm planning on on this point... Meteogram seems to be in agreement that it'll be Wednesday evening into about the middle of the night... Planning on some perennial cutbacks on Thursday at this point...


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2050718 said:


> Maybe on the grass.


Right... If that...


----------



## Bill1090

Beautiful out. Wish I would've wore a long sleeve shirt instead of a hoodie though.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2050747 said:


> Beautiful out. Wish I would've wore a long sleeve shirt instead of a hoodie though.


I'm in a t shirt here


----------



## ryde307

It has been so nice it's going to just overnight switch to winter.

I was out near the border duck hunting over the weekend. Still slow on ducks but I shot my first goose. Had 6 come in to the duck decoys nice and got 4 of them with 2 of us. The deer hunters out there are a little crazy. They drive around chasing deer and try to catch them in a field and start shooting.

When scouting we found a field with thousands of mallards. They were all coming off a private lake that doesn't get hunted. Also there was a huge migration of snow geese which I guess is odd in that area. One guy we met with said there was close to 100,000 on Marsh Lake.

The main group out there where I was got 3 deer. I helped them cut them up so they gave me a few packages of meat which was nice.

Also trying to make goose jerky, Does anyone have any good recipes?


----------



## CityGuy

Another year of hand patching in the books.


----------



## cbservicesllc

RAP has us pushing 65 today


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2050766 said:


> RAP has us pushing 65 today


Truck says 64


----------



## Doughboy12

Kansas Speedway.........attm


----------



## unit28

Mason city......attm


----------



## Doughboy12

unit28;2050791 said:


> Mason city......attm


Must have crossed paths...........


----------



## snowman55

Also trying to make goose jerky, Does anyone have any good recipes?[/QUOTE]

best recipe:
take the sky carp and feed it to the dog. then go get some beef round.


----------



## Doughboy12

snowman55;2050795 said:


> best recipe:
> take the sky carp and feed it to the dog. then go get some beef round.


:laughing: :laughing: :waving:


----------



## ryde307

snowman55;2050795 said:


> Also trying to make goose jerky, Does anyone have any good recipes?


best recipe:
take the sky carp and feed it to the dog. then go get some beef round.[/QUOTE]

Ha that's what a bunch of people have said. Last told me a whole recipe and how to grill it on a Cedar plank, Then throw the goose away and eat the plank.


----------



## Doughboy12

ryde307;2050798 said:


> Ha that's what a bunch of people have said. Last told me a whole recipe and how to grill it on a Cedar plank, Then throw the goose away and eat the plank.


No reason to wreck a good cedar plank....


----------



## qualitycut

snowman55;2050795 said:


> Also trying to make goose jerky, Does anyone have any good recipes?


best recipe:
take the sky carp and feed it to the dog. then go get some beef round.[/QUOTE]

This. ........


----------



## Polarismalibu

Goose is only good for jerky in my eyes


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2050811 said:


> Goose is only good for jerky in my eyes


Why in gods name would you put it in your eyes?

:laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

Toll booth.........attm.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2050811 said:


> Goose is only good for jerky in my eyes


I had a friend that spent some time cooked the breast shredded it then added bbq sauce and it was like a pulled pork or pulled chicken. It wasn't bad at all


----------



## ryde307

Polarismalibu;2050811 said:


> Goose is only good for jerky in my eyes


I have a friend that makes Bacon wrapped goose bites that are amazing. They are so covered in sauce though that I am sure anything would be good. I will give the jerky a try. If it's edible great if not I will feed it to some animals.


----------



## Doughboy12

ryde307;2050817 said:


> I have a friend that makes Bacon wrapped goose bites that are amazing. They are so covered in sauce though that I am sure anything would be good. I will give the jerky a try. If it's edible great if not I will feed it to some animals.


Sounds like you are planning a Plowsite get together....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NAM has posted 1" of snow for Thursday night.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2050837 said:


> NAM has posted 1" of snow for Thursday night.


Bring it!...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2050837 said:


> NAM has posted 1" of snow for Thursday night.


And a low of 33! 

Maybe first salt/sidewalk run of the year???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2050842 said:


> And a low of 33!
> 
> Maybe first salt/sidewalk run of the year???


I have a low of 32 forecast here by NWS. After all, I may as well be in Alaska.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2050842 said:


> And a low of 33!
> 
> Maybe first salt/sidewalk run of the year???


Boss said be ready for a possible salt run. See what happens.


----------



## qualitycut

Insurance agent finally got my insurance to do full glass 30 a truck. He was shoping around and most places wont offer full glass on commercial.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2050842 said:


> And a low of 33!
> 
> Maybe first salt/sidewalk run of the year???


Highly doubt it.


----------



## IDST

qualitycut;2050848 said:


> Highly doubt it.


Think positive. All the negativity in this town sucks. 

I could use the practice with the new dump


----------



## qualitycut

jagext;2050850 said:


> Think positive. All the negativity in this town sucks.
> 
> I could use the practice with the new dump


I am being positive. Mostly monthly


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2050848 said:


> Highly doubt it.


Agreed... Just trying to get Rosie (Lwnmwrman) going...


----------



## Bill1090

Go home NAM you're drunk.


----------



## qualitycut

If it snows by lwmr only all winter im set lol


----------



## Bill1090

Last year on 11/11 was the first push of the year here.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;2050867 said:


> Go home NAM you're drunk.


Haha no doubt


----------



## djagusch

After Wednesday i would be ok with clean ups being done if it snows. But we could use a extra week to touch up the first ones we did and get some more residential ones in.

No reason to argue with mother nature.


----------



## Green Grass

Maybe I should fix the hose on my plow that is broken or at least pick one up.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Grass is still growing


----------



## NorthernProServ

Bagging just as much grass as we are leaves......


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;2050903 said:


> Maybe I should fix the hose on my plow that is broken or at least pick one up.


I still have half the trucks to get checked over and running.


----------



## TKLAWN

NorthernProServ;2050908 said:


> Bagging just as much grass as we are leaves......


Same here, cafe all that.


----------



## andersman02

Would anyone be interested in or be able to take over a route dec 6 through the 16th? Don't know exactly what it would be, probably resi with a comm or 2, 6-8hrs.

I'm getting married out of the country and my father is also coming so we will be short handed. PM me if interested

Route would mainly be in bloomington, couple in burnsville


----------



## CityGuy

Was just watching a story on new bomb sniffing dogs at MSP Airport and had a thought as the dog and handler were walking by people. What if someone has an allergy to dog hair? Wonder if they thought of that?


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;2050929 said:


> Was just watching a story on new bomb sniffing dogs at MSP Airport and had a thought as the dog and handler were walking by people. What if someone has an allergy to dog hair? Wonder if they thought of that?


Tough cookies if you are. Get over it and move on. That's my take on it. Protect a few or millions is the way I look at it


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2050908 said:


> Bagging just as much grass as we are leaves......


Raise the decks  we did on the zero turn then i go back over it with the walk behind


----------



## qualitycut

andersman02;2050921 said:


> Would anyone be interested in or be able to take over a route dec 6 through the 16th? Don't know exactly what it would be, probably resi with a comm or 2, 6-8hrs.
> 
> I'm getting married out of the country and my father is also coming so we will be short handed. PM me if interested
> 
> Route would mainly be in bloomington, couple in burnsville


Dont you know better?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;2050901 said:


> After Wednesday i would be ok with clean ups being done if it snows. But we could use a extra week to touch up the first ones we did and get some more residential ones in.
> 
> No reason to argue with mother nature.


Pretty much the same here.

If I can get til noon on Wednesday, then a nice week next week, I would have zero cleanup to do in the spring.


----------



## unit28

Howdy.......


----------



## unit28

.............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1064669416899853&id=200752513291552&fs=1

We'll find out quick about this winter.  I'm sure they LOVE questions like that.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Anyone looking for a plow truck? 2014 Chevy 2500 crew can z71 diesel with a year old 9'6 Polly western v


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2050941 said:


> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1064669416899853&id=200752513291552&fs=1
> 
> We'll find out quick about this winter.  I'm sure they LOVE questions like that.


You forgot to use the # though.


----------



## unit28

Ask 'em about the lake effect snow into Thursday......
Possible?


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2050942 said:


> Anyone looking for a plow truck? 2014 Chevy 2500 crew can z71 diesel with a year old 9'6 Polly western v


Selling already?


----------



## unit28

Snows south....?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2050933 said:


> Tough cookies if you are. Get over it and move on. That's my take on it. Protect a few or millions is the way I look at it


This......


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2050941 said:


> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1064669416899853&id=200752513291552&fs=1
> 
> We'll find out quick about this winter.  I'm sure they LOVE questions like that.


They seem to ignore you


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2050937 said:


> Pretty much the same here.
> 
> If I can get til noon on Wednesday, then a nice week next week, I would have zero cleanup to do in the spring.


Absolutely agree... Then take the next week off for Thanksgiving of course...


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2050950 said:


> Selling already?


Not mine it's a family members


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2050965 said:


> Snows south....?


South like here? Or South of here?


----------



## djagusch

CityGuy;2050929 said:


> Was just watching a story on new bomb sniffing dogs at MSP Airport and had a thought as the dog and handler were walking by people. What if someone has an allergy to dog hair? Wonder if they thought of that?


Using a airport or a car isn't a right of citizenship, it's a privilege. If they can't put up with a allergy to a dog, tough cafe, they don't need to fly.

Just the wonder if they thought of it is a joke. This country is so xussy it's unbelievable. It's the same reason most countries laugh at us.


----------



## qualitycut

So i just got a letter from mn revenue stating starting next year i have to pay in quarterly for sales tax, due to paying more than 1200 last year. You think they would have made me do it sooner.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2050970 said:


> They seem to ignore you


They "liked" my question.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2050979 said:


> South like here? Or South of here?


Some of the models have shown wrap snows down through the Minnesota River Valley.


----------



## Greenery

andersman02;2050921 said:


> Would anyone be interested in or be able to take over a route dec 6 through the 16th? Don't know exactly what it would be, probably resi with a comm or 2, 6-8hrs.
> 
> I'm getting married out of the country and my father is also coming so we will be short handed. PM me if interested
> 
> Route would mainly be in bloomington, couple in burnsville


Congratulations. It's not going to snow until after xmas anyways. Where ya going?


----------



## Greenery

I assume that was THE northernproserv working off vicksburg, 46th/weston today?


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2050987 said:


> So i just got a letter from mn revenue stating starting next year i have to pay in quarterly for sales tax, due to paying more than 1200 last year. You think they would have made me do it sooner.


Even better when you get to pay monthly...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2050994 said:


> Some of the models have shown wrap snows down through the Minnesota River Valley.


Well that sounds terrible...


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2051009 said:


> Congratulations. It's not going to snow until after xmas anyways. Where ya going?


Yea all these new plows and trucks everyone bought and new ice houses its going to be 40 all winter.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2051021 said:


> Yea all these new plows and trucks everyone bought and new ice houses its going to be 40 all winter.


Your probably right about that too


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2051017 said:


> Even better when you get to pay monthly...


Im sure i will have to the following year, how much triggers a monthly? I guess i wont have to pay the 1st quarter since it will all be snow invoices before april 20


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2051023 said:


> Im sure i will have to the following year, how much triggers a monthly? I guess i wont have to pay the 1st quarter since it will all be snow invoices before april 20


I just got pushed to monthly for 2015... Not sure how/what that figure...


----------



## Doughboy12

andersman02;2050921 said:


> Would anyone be interested in or be able to take over a route dec 6 through the 16th? Don't know exactly what it would be, probably resi with a comm or 2, 6-8hrs.
> 
> I'm getting married out of the country and my father is also coming so we will be short handed. PM me if interested
> 
> Route would mainly be in bloomington, couple in burnsville


I will let you know.....I can do it attm.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2051017 said:


> Even better when you get to pay monthly...


I actually like paying monthly. Reminds me to make a couple truck payments.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bonus. Been telling the youngest to quit diving on the couch. Tonight I pulled the living room apart so I can finish painting the walls and the wife can get the accents back on the walls.

Pull the couch away from the wall, the sheetrock is cracked right up the seam.  

Wife doesn't understand why I'm upset.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2051033 said:


> I will let you know.....I can do it attm.


Hey now? !?!


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2051044 said:


> Hey now? !?!


Maybe Doughboy hasn't signed your contract yet???


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2051052 said:


> Maybe Doughboy hasn't signed your contract yet???


He's whoring around


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gotta keep options open.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2051057 said:


> He's whoring around


Time to reevaluate.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2051036 said:


> I actually like paying monthly. Reminds me to make a couple truck payments.


Yeah... plus then you don't end up owing 3-4k once every 3 months...


----------



## IDST

wasn't there some talk of a little snow storm around the 19th?


----------



## Polarismalibu

jagext;2051065 said:


> wasn't there some talk of a little snow storm around the 19th?


There was a mention of it I think


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jagext;2051065 said:


> wasn't there some talk of a little snow storm around the 19th?


Yeah, that's unit's call from last night.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2051059 said:


> Gotta keep options open.


This.......................attm

Bwahahahahahaaaa. :laughing:


----------



## andersman02

Greenery;2051009 said:


> Congratulations. It's not going to snow until after xmas anyways. Where ya going?


Going down to Turks and caicos


----------



## andersman02

Doughboy ill get in touch


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2050935 said:


> Dont you know better?


So far I'm doing alright


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2050937 said:


> Pretty much the same here.
> 
> If I can get til noon on Wednesday, then a nice week next week, I would have zero cleanup to do in the spring.


This... almost there...just need until the end of next week.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;2050942 said:


> Anyone looking for a plow truck? 2014 Chevy 2500 crew can z71 diesel with a year old 9'6 Polly western v


I'd consider a Dodge before a Chevy


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2050987 said:


> So i just got a letter from mn revenue stating starting next year i have to pay in quarterly for sales tax, due to paying more than 1200 last year. You think they would have made me do it sooner.


 Been paying quarterly for the last 3 years here I think


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2051083 said:


> So far I'm doing alright


Im talking getting married out of country mod winter lol


----------



## NorthernProServ

Greenery;2051013 said:


> I assume that was THE northernproserv working off vicksburg, 46th/weston today?


Yes that was us

Should have said hi


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;2051085 said:


> I'd consider a Dodge before a Chevy


It's actually a really nice truck. I wouldn't mind it but I don't need it.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;2051090 said:


> It's actually a really nice truck. I wouldn't mind it but I don't need it.


After picking up two bigger accounts here I'm pushing the need a sub or need another truck/plow


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2051088 said:


> Im talking getting married out of country mod winter lol


Hahaha, gotcha


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ryde, you get my PM back?


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2051094 said:


> After picking up two bigger accounts here I'm pushing the need a sub or need another truck/plow


Alright, so I'll cross you off my list of people I can talk into some subbing...


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2050666 said:


> Starting to see a few parking lots staked.


Doing ours next week. Want to finish all mowing first


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2051100 said:


> Alright, so I'll cross you off my list of people I can talk into some subbing...


Texted you


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;2051094 said:


> After picking up two bigger accounts here I'm pushing the need a sub or need another truck/plow


Well there you go you could trade the mvp in for a boss lol


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2051057 said:


> He's whoring around


I never got my retainer fee.....:laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Jeesus. I better stop checking the meteogram.


----------



## banonea

djagusch;2050901 said:


> After Wednesday i would be ok with clean ups being done if it snows. But we could use a extra week to touch up the first ones we did and get some more residential ones in.
> 
> No reason to argue with mother nature.


same here. with a bagger going down didn't get as much done as I wanted to. my guys stepped up and helped with the push mowers on one of the big sections of one of our bigger properties.......didn't even half to ask, they just did it. wish I could find 4 more like them.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## banonea

NorthernProServ;2050908 said:


> Bagging just as much grass as we are leaves......


......this...........:realmad::realmad::realmad::realmad:


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2051126 said:


> Jeesus. I better stop checking the meteogram.


It's just the NAM 4k... Newest regular NAM flatlined... Thumbs Up

Also don't see any 32 or below till Saturday...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2051129 said:


>


Btw... Turn that ratio down


----------



## SnowGuy73

41° light breeze, clear.


----------



## CityGuy

43° and clear


----------



## Doughboy12

52...........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Very light frost.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Pd caught the guy who was stealing converters from the lawn company in Shakopee.


----------



## Bill1090

32°

Clear and frosty.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2051175 said:


> Pd caught the guy who was stealing converters from the lawn company in Shakopee.


Internal or random?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Wow my rain totals went up for tomorrow night


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2051182 said:


> Wow my rain totals went up for tomorrow night


They keep talking about 1-2 here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2051181 said:


> Internal or random?


Random.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2051182 said:


> Wow my rain totals went up for tomorrow night


1/2-3/4" and 1-2" here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm now at a low of 31 Thursday night, and NWS is starting to post accumulations.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2051195 said:


> I'm now at a low of 31 Thursday night, and NWS is starting to post accumulations.


30° for here.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;2051195 said:


> I'm now at a low of 31 Thursday night, and NWS is starting to post accumulations.


Half inch is possible.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2051191 said:


> They keep talking about 1-2 here.


It's been half to three quarters day and same for night. Now its half to three quarters day and 1-2 night


----------



## Greenery

SnowGuy73;2051175 said:


> Pd caught the guy who was stealing converters from the lawn company in Shakopee.


Lawn company my bud works for in EP has had several converters hacked out over the last several years.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;2051198 said:


> Half inch is possible.


Isn't it progressing as you said?

"No chance of snow". Check.

" few flakes mixed in". Check.

"Less than 1/2" possible". Check.

?????


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;2051211 said:


> Lawn company my bud works for in EP has had several converters hacked out over the last several years.


Maybe the same guy.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2051217 said:


> Isn't it progressing as you said?
> 
> "No chance of snow". Check.
> 
> " few flakes mixed in". Check.
> 
> "Less than 1/2" possible". Check.
> 
> ?????


Grounds to warm to support a half inch


----------



## CityGuy

Greenery;2051211 said:


> Lawn company my bud works for in EP has had several converters hacked out over the last several years.


I'm not really up on it but is the price of converters up? Are they trading it in for scrap? I hear scrap is down.


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;2051239 said:


> I'm not really up on it but is the price of converters up? Are they trading it in for scrap? I hear scrap is down.


Just asked the scrap company on Friday when I turned in some batteries. He said depends on the converter. Some are worth $10 and some are worth $150 just depends on which one and he didn't know which was which.


----------



## CityGuy

A good laugh this morning.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2051243 said:


> Just asked the scrap company on Friday when I turned in some batteries. He said depends on the converter. Some are worth $10 and some are worth $150 just depends on which one and he didn't know which was which.


Diesel ones can be 2-300


----------



## cbservicesllc

Not gonna lie... Had a little bit of a heart attack when I read this... Till I figured out it was rain...

Wednesday Night Showers. Low around 38. Breezy, with a northeast wind 10 to 15 mph becoming north northwest 20 to 25 mph after midnight. Winds could gust as high as 35 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. *New precipitation amounts between 1 and 2 inches possible.*


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2050979 said:


> South like here? Or South of here?


Down yonder......sw corner


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;2051182 said:


> Wow my rain totals went up for tomorrow night


Might be a gully washer


----------



## CityGuy

Got a feeling the sump pump is going to get a workout the next few days.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2051255 said:


> Diesel ones can be 2-300


The dpf and def system is a couple grand


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2051282 said:


> The dpf and def system is a couple grand


Yea entire system im talking the one piece


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2051270 said:


> Might be a gully washer


I believe the technical term is "toad soaker" Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2051286 said:


> Yea entire system im talking the one piece


I can't believe anything in the DPF system would be worth any scrap...


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2051286 said:


> Yea entire system im talking the one piece


I know. Just crazy how much they are.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2051291 said:


> I can't believe anything in the DPF system would be worth any scrap...


I meant the system itself used can be sold for that much.

My buddy deleted his truck sold the system for $2500


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2051291 said:


> I can't believe anything in the DPF system would be worth any scrap...


Yep they have special metals in the filters that make them worth a pile of money in scrap.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Sure is nice to sit around and do nothing


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2051289 said:


> I believe the technical term is "toad soaker" Thumbs Up


Had the same heart attack.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2051322 said:


> Sure is nice to sit around and do nothing


No cleanups???


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2051323 said:


> Had the same heart attack.


At least I'm in good company...


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2051331 said:


> No cleanups???


I don't mow anymore. Just landscaping/dirt work

I mow the shop that's all


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2051333 said:


> At least I'm in good company...


Still a little uneasy they don't say straight up rain.

"Precipitation".


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2051336 said:


> Still a REALLY uneasy they don't say straight up rain.
> 
> "Precipitation".


IFIFY... Agreed...


----------



## ryde307

Doughboy12;2050824 said:


> Sounds like you are planning a Plowsite get together....


Sure, but i think it has been tried in the past.



cbservicesllc;2050842 said:


> And a low of 33!
> 
> Maybe first salt/sidewalk run of the year???


Not happening.



cbservicesllc;2050973 said:


> Absolutely agree... Then take the next week off for Thanksgiving of course...


I want it clear till Dec 1. Then it can be winter and alot of it. I also want the first storm or two to be small to let everyone ease into it.



djagusch;2050985 said:


> Using a airport or a car isn't a right of citizenship, it's a privilege. If they can't put up with a allergy to a dog, tough cafe, they don't need to fly.
> 
> Just the wonder if they thought of it is a joke. This country is so xussy it's unbelievable. It's the same reason most countries laugh at us.


At least they are not trying to attack Christmas like Starbucks with the new cups. How could they put out cups like that and offend so many people?xysport



Polarismalibu;2051334 said:


> I don't mow anymore. Just landscaping/dirt work
> 
> I mow the shop that's all


If our normal guys can't get to it do you want to do a paver job in Excelsior?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2051334 said:


> I don't mow anymore. Just landscaping/dirt work
> 
> I mow the shop that's all


Ahh I gotcha


----------



## IDST

Not a good morning. Had an old lady drive through our cones and the skid hit her. Took out they headlight and a quarter panel


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2051322 said:


> Sure is nice to sit around and do nothing


Still no kid?


----------



## Camden

ryde307;2051353 said:


> Sure, but i think it has been tried in the past.


I'm down...

EDIT: How about a day of ice fishing? A bunch of us have houses, we could all group them together and have one big day on the ice.


----------



## SnoFarmer

CityGuy;2050929 said:


> Was just watching a story on new bomb sniffing dogs at MSP Airport and had a thought as the dog and handler were walking by people. What if someone has an allergy to dog hair? Wonder if they thought of that?


What if there in first class and I have my dog in the seat next to me?

Ive walked my dogs threw the airport in mpls, most folks clear a path when they see ya coming with a GSD.


----------



## Polarismalibu

ryde307;2051353 said:


> Sure, but i think it has been tried in the past.
> 
> Not happening.
> 
> I want it clear till Dec 1. Then it can be winter and alot of it. I also want the first storm or two to be small to let everyone ease into it.
> 
> At least they are not trying to attack Christmas like Starbucks with the new cups. How could they put out cups like that and offend so many people?xysport
> 
> If our normal guys can't get to it do you want to do a paver job in Excelsior?


Yeah I could for sure do it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2051360 said:


> Still no kid?


Negative she's a stubborn one


----------



## djagusch

Random question. If you had a mid size skid (s185 2 spd) and a 11ft blade how many townhome driveways would be acceptable for a storm? 

70% twin homes sharing drives, 10% single drives with curves, then 20% 3 or 4 homes sharing a driveway being super wide. It's been 62 units taking 4 hrs give or take. They made more so it's 70 units. Trying to decide to add 30 more units to the same route, all twin homes shared driveway.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2051364 said:


> I'm down...
> 
> EDIT: How about a day of ice fishing? A bunch of us have houses, we could all group them together and have one big day on the ice.


That could probably work. Except quality jinxed it and said it will be 40 all winter


----------



## Polarismalibu

djagusch;2051369 said:


> Random question. If you had a mid size skid (s185 2 spd) and a 11ft blade how many townhome driveways would be acceptable for a storm?
> 
> 70% twin homes sharing drives, 10% single drives with curves, then 20% 3 or 4 homes sharing a driveway being super wide. It's been 62 units taking 4 hrs give or take. They made more so it's 70 units. Trying to decide to add 30 more units to the same route, all twin homes shared driveway.


I did 170 unit last year with my s650 and 9' Kage drives and roads little under 2 hours on a 1" the 10" storm took about 3.5 hours


----------



## ryde307

Camden;2051364 said:


> I'm down...
> 
> EDIT: How about a day of ice fishing? A bunch of us have houses, we could all group them together and have one big day on the ice.


Let's do it on Minnetonka so I can ride the sled out.


----------



## Polarismalibu

ryde307;2051372 said:


> Let's do it on Minnetonka so I can ride the sled out.


You can bring the sled anywhere! I'm throwing a deck on my truck so I can bring the house with the sleds when I go out this winter


----------



## Polarismalibu

One year ago today we were plowing a foot of snow almost


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2051368 said:


> Negative she's a stubborn one


Are they planning on inducing.


----------



## Camden

djagusch;2051369 said:


> Random question. If you had a mid size skid (s185 2 spd) and a 11ft blade how many townhome driveways would be acceptable for a storm?
> 
> 70% twin homes sharing drives, 10% single drives with curves, then 20% 3 or 4 homes sharing a driveway being super wide. It's been 62 units taking 4 hrs give or take. They made more so it's 70 units. Trying to decide to add 30 more units to the same route, all twin homes shared driveway.


There are some variables to consider but most of the time I would think that you could get all 70 units done in a timely fashion.

What type of blade?



ryde307;2051372 said:


> Let's do it on Minnetonka so I can ride the sled out.


How's the fishing on that lake?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Anyone know where I can get 450' of metal edging?

Patio town is out.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2051377 said:


> One year ago today we were plowing a foot of snow almost


Saw that on the news this morning.


----------



## Camden

SnowGuy73;2051387 said:


> Anyone know where I can get 450' of metal edging?
> 
> Patio town is out.


Central Landscape Supply?


----------



## ryde307

Polarismalibu;2051374 said:


> You can bring the sled anywhere! I'm throwing a deck on my truck so I can bring the house with the sleds when I go out this winter


But if it's on Tonka I don't have to move a truck. Or we should do a trip to a game farm, Or for all you hockey guys a hockey game. I can hardly skate but I could play goalie.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Percentages for snow are up Thursday night.


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2051353 said:


> Not happening.
> 
> I want it clear till Dec 1. Then it can be winter and alot of it. I also want the first storm or two to be small to let everyone ease into it.


It was a little tongue in cheek for Quality...

I would so be up for that plan...


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2051384 said:


> Are they planning on inducing.


Sunday night I believe


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2051387 said:


> Anyone know where I can get 450' of metal edging?
> 
> Patio town is out.


Patio town is out of everything but pavers and wall block it seems


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2051393 said:


> But if it's on Tonka I don't have to move a truck. Or we should do a trip to a game farm, Or for all you hockey guys a hockey game. I can hardly skate but I could play goalie.


I'll drink beer and keep score


----------



## Polarismalibu

ryde307;2051393 said:


> But if it's on Tonka I don't have to move a truck. Or we should do a trip to a game farm, Or for all you hockey guys a hockey game. I can hardly skate but I could play goalie.


I am down for a game farm,hockey snowmobiling fishing I do it all lol. Just need beer.


----------



## ryde307

Camden;2051385 said:


> There are some variables to consider but most of the time I would think that you could get all 70 units done in a timely fashion.
> 
> What type of blade?
> 
> How's the fishing on that lake?


I'm not big on fishing, but alot of friends fish it. Lots of spots but best to be mobile. We tend to set up in one spot for most of the winter. Catch alot of small fish and we normally have a tipup big fish contest on Saturdays.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dark red NAM updates next, right?? 5 pm??


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2051404 said:


> Dark red NAM updates next, right?? 5 pm??


You freaking out man?!?!?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

There is a change in the forecast for thursday night as a
secondary upper low tracks across the dakotas and into mn/wi
friday morning. Although this systems is not as strong...air temps
will be cold enough for snow...especially thursday night as temps
fall to near freezing. The exact track of this system remains
uncertain...but enough confidence to begin to introduce
accumulating snowfall in portions of wc wi thursday night. Later
shifts will need to monitor the track and where some upper level
features enhance the snowfall potential.


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;2051406 said:


> You freaking out man?!?!?


He's hitting refresh every minute


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2051377 said:


> One year ago today we were plowing a foot of snow almost


Yea i got lucky on that only a couple here


----------



## Green Grass

There are a lot of people out staking today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2051387 said:


> Anyone know where I can get 450' of metal edging?
> 
> Patio town is out.


Gertens. ....


----------



## Drakeslayer

SnowGuy73;2051387 said:


> Anyone know where I can get 450' of metal edging?
> 
> Patio town is out.


Rock hard?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2051411 said:


>


Looks like 1-4" along and north of 94 lol


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;2051414 said:


> Rock hard?


If not them innovative probably has some if you can navigate threw the cafe storm they have there


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2051414 said:


> Rock hard?


Hey now.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2051416 said:


> Looks like 1-4" along and north of 94 lol


Uncanny.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## djagusch

St croix falls less then a inch possible. 

We're coming!


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2051426 said:


>


Right over all your accounts


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2051411 said:


>


Maybe I should buy some salt.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Must be the secondary arm shooting down from Canada that's the Thursday night snow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2051404 said:


> Dark red NAM updates next, right?? 5 pm??


Should be about then... 4 or 5... can never remember with time changes... All I know is Zulu time is back on a 6 hour offset for us so life is good again!


----------



## Ranger620

djagusch;2051369 said:


> Random question. If you had a mid size skid (s185 2 spd) and a 11ft blade how many townhome driveways would be acceptable for a storm?
> 
> 70% twin homes sharing drives, 10% single drives with curves, then 20% 3 or 4 homes sharing a driveway being super wide. It's been 62 units taking 4 hrs give or take. They made more so it's 70 units. Trying to decide to add 30 more units to the same route, all twin homes shared driveway.


In my opinion 11 foot blade is to big for a small frame machine for one. Go a different direction and put a back blade on a truck and let one of the better drivers use it. I bet you save time too


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2051439 said:


> In my opinion 11 foot blade is to big for a small frame machine for one. Go a different direction and put a back blade on a truck and let one of the better drivers use it. I bet you save time too


Dependining on the place that might save time in a association to tight. 9' blade on that machine would be plenty


----------



## Polarismalibu

Fly fishing world record Muskie caught on Mille lacs on Monday 57" long 26.5" around


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2051458 said:


> Fly fishing world record Muskie caught on Mille lacs on Monday 57" long 26.5" around


Monster muskue in there


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;2051454 said:


> Dependining on the place that might save time in a association to tight. 9' blade on that machine would be plenty


I run a 7.5 with wings (about 9.5') on my s185. Larger snows or wetter snow it can struggle at times, otherwise I think it's the perfect size.


----------



## djagusch

Ranger620;2051439 said:


> In my opinion 11 foot blade is to big for a small frame machine for one. Go a different direction and put a back blade on a truck and let one of the better drivers use it. I bet you save time too


Well its actually a 9ft snow wolf plow with wings bringing it to 11ft. Last year the skid pushed it fine minus the first storm with 12 plus inches. We took the wings off then. But 90 percent of the storms under 4 inches it moves snow with ease. Trucks would be a nightmare for plowing.

The main question is a good skid operator is getting them done in 3.5hrs how they sit. Construction added 10 units or so. I'm trying to figure out adding another 30 units which are set up easy is a plausible idea. It would push it to 6 hrs or a little more.

I have a different solution since the post I will test the first couple storms and see how it times out.


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;2051468 said:


> Well its actually a 9ft snow wolf plow with wings bringing it to 11ft. Last year the skid pushed it fine minus the first storm with 12 plus inches. We took the wings off then. But 90 percent of the storms under 4 inches it moves snow with ease. Trucks would be a nightmare for plowing.
> 
> The main question is a good skid operator is getting them done in 3.5hrs how they sit. Construction added 10 units or so. I'm trying to figure out adding another 30 units which are set up easy is a plausible idea. It would push it to 6 hrs or a little more.
> 
> I have a different solution since the post I will test the first couple storms and see how it times out.


What's wrong with 6 hours?


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;2051470 said:


> What's wrong with 6 hours?


It seems like 6 to 8 hr mark is when I get calls wondering where are you. I've always had 8 to 10 hr routes. Resi's on the end knowing it would take a bit to get there. This year trying to keep routes shorter so when we get big storms it doesn't stretch out as long.


----------



## djagusch

djagusch;2051474 said:


> It seems like 6 to 8 hr mark is when I get calls wondering where are you. I've always had 8 to 10 hr routes. Resi's on the end knowing it would take a bit to get there. This year trying to keep routes shorter so when we get big storms it doesn't stretch out as long.


I'm also trying to get out of the truck.


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;2051474 said:


> It seems like 6 to 8 hr mark is when I get calls wondering where are you. I've always had 8 to 10 hr routes. Resi's on the end knowing it would take a bit to get there. This year trying to keep routes shorter so when we get big storms it doesn't stretch out as long.


Gotcha. ........


----------



## qualitycut

What's the thought on rain tomorrow?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;2051414 said:


> Rock hard?


Only have green I guess.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2051482 said:


> What's the thought on rain tomorrow?


I think starting around 3... Slowing down around midnight... Done by 6AM


----------



## banonea

Todays lesson, dont stick your hand in the discharge shoot of the bagger till the impeller has come to a complete and full stop.......ouch!


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;2051331 said:


> No cleanups???


Just finished ours this morning


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2051484 said:


> I think starting around 3... Slowing down around midnight... Done by 6AM


That late for it to start? Nws says before noon


----------



## cbservicesllc

18z NAM... Diseased...


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2051487 said:


> That late for it to start? Nws says before noon


Just looking at the models on the meteogram... GFS jumps off about 3PM, NAM about 6PM


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2051488 said:


> 18z NAM... Diseased...


Huh? ?
.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2051491 said:


> Huh? ?
> .....


Turn on KFAN once in awhile Thumbs Up

Down to about a half inch...


----------



## Bill1090

cbservicesllc;2051488 said:


> 18z NAM... Diseased...


My 00z NAM tanked. Down to .27".


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;2051493 said:


> My 00z NAM tanked. Down to .27".


18z should be the latest


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Percentages and "less than 1/2 possible" both dropped on my Thursday night per NWS. 

Looks like they think the storm is speeding up. We had after 3 for start of rain before. Now chance of rain before noon. 

I wouldn't mind it wrapping up in the daylight Thursday.


----------



## Bill1090

cbservicesllc;2051494 said:


> 18z should be the latest


It had the yellow one up. Now I looked and it's gone. Weird.


----------



## qualitycut

We have 4 clean ups left and they are all bigger properties, would hate to get half done and start to rain.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2051495 said:


> Percentages and "less than 1/2 possible" both dropped on my Thursday night per NWS.
> 
> Looks like they think the storm is speeding up. We had after 3 for start of rain before. Now chance of rain before noon.
> 
> I wouldn't mind it wrapping up in the daylight Thursday.


Or they just have no idea.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2051499 said:


> Or they just have no idea.


This.......


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2051499 said:


> Or they just have no idea.


It'll probably be 2-4" tomorrow night...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Brickman is driving around with tailgate spreaders on...

Seems a bit early considering the temperature.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2051504 said:


> Brickman is driving around with tailgate spreaders on...
> 
> Seems a bit early considering the temperature.


Or is it???? Maybe doing dry runs??


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2051506 said:


> Or is it???? Maybe doing dry runs??


Yes it is ground temp has to be in the 50s still


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2051506 said:


> Or is it???? Maybe doing dry runs??


Who knows...


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;2051511 said:


> Who knows...


How's life as a guberment employee?


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2051506 said:


> Or is it???? Maybe doing dry runs??


Pre-pre salting.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2051510 said:


> Yes it is ground temp has to be in the 50s still


Yeah, ground is pretty warm yet. Although, just need that top 1/4" to freeze for the snow to start to add up.

Hourly shows .2" on NWS's site.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2051239 said:


> I'm not really up on it but is the price of converters up? Are they trading it in for scrap? I hear scrap is down.


Moms place is looking good.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2051526 said:


> Yeah, ground is pretty warm yet. Although, just need that top 1/4" to freeze for the snow to start to add up.
> 
> Hourly shows .2" on NWS's site.


Doh k!......


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2051528 said:


> Moms place is looking good.


Was that first picture a before?


----------



## qualitycut

I know i asked about stamped concrete what about just died concrete for plowing it.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2051434 said:


> Must be the secondary arm shooting down from Canada that's the Thursday night snow.


Didn I say that thuther day?


----------



## qualitycut

Alli on wcco is going to be live in inver grove tomorrow, should go find her


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2051526 said:


> Yeah, ground is pretty warm yet. Although, just need that top 1/4" to freeze for the snow to start to add up.
> 
> Hourly shows .2" on NWS's site.


Yup we are going to get 5 inches, better get all your plows on.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2051533 said:


> Was that first picture a before?[/QU
> 
> no that was after. there was 6" of leaves there before we started. the dam wind blew some from the neighbor's before I got the photo......


----------



## albhb3

shocker mn houses are overpriced over 400k ave wtf and you fast food workers can kiss my arse no fast food worker is worth 15/hr period it aint rocket science, or I see a fat raise in my future


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;2051556 said:


> shocker mn houses are overpriced over 400k ave wtf and you fast food workers can kiss my arse no fast food worker is worth 15/hr period it aint rocket science, or I see a fat raise in my future


Must be watching wcco too


----------



## qualitycut

Heavy rain to start at 6pm ish according to C.schafer 

Says all rain.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2051560 said:


> Must be watching wcco too


you stay outta my house yup


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2051563 said:


> Heavy rain to start at 6pm ish according to C.schafer
> 
> Says all rain.


Except 
the mix in the sw corner tomorrow night
then les north 
then snow on Jago

Bubble metro

And maybe snow in igh


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2051573 said:


> Except
> the mix in the sw corner tomorrow night
> then les north
> then snow on Jago
> 
> Bubble metro
> 
> And maybe snow in igh


Yea showed snow north. So no rain during the day tomorrow?


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2051573 said:


> And maybe snow in igh


Hahahaha :laughing:


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2051575 said:


> Yea showed snow north. So no rain during the day tomorrow?


id take some rain make the drive slightly more interesting to green bay and back


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2051537 said:


> I know i asked about stamped concrete what about just died concrete for plowing it.


I have never had a issue plowing colored stamped before


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2051528 said:


> Moms place is looking good.


Looks beautiful. Thank you.


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;2051537 said:


> I know i asked about stamped concrete what about just died concrete for plowing it.


The main problem I have had on concrete is rust marks from the blade and occasionally a chip or two at the entrance if theirs a lip and your not careful. I use a poly edge for the most part now on all concrete and pavers.

I would make sure their aware of the potential issues.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2051585 said:


> I have never had a issue plowing colored stamped before


Im not concerned with back dragging its the pushing forward that makes me nervous.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;2051587 said:


> The main problem I have had on concrete is rust marks from the blade and occasionally a chip or two at the entrance if theirs a lip and your not careful. I use a poly edge for the most part now on all concrete and pavers.
> 
> I would make sure their aware of the potential issues.


Same, minus the poly edge


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2051593 said:


> Im not concerned with back dragging its the pushing forward that makes me nervous.


Pull it all out and windrow it the the curb line


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2051579 said:


> Hahahaha :laughing:


.......I said maybe


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2051601 said:


> Pull it all out and windrow it the the curb line


Cant goofy drive


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2051543 said:


> Yup we are going to get 5 inches, better get all your plows on.


Is that what your opening line is going to be to Alli? :laughing: :waving:


----------



## NorthernProServ

Anybody do radio advertising?

I was approached today by Cumulus, can do 125 total spots over 5 weeks for 2k.

5 Morning spots 6a-10a
5 Mid Day spots 10a-3p
5 Afternoon Drive Spots 3p-7p
5 Evening Spots 7p-12m
5 Weekend Spots 6a-8p

Don't know anything about the return on it....


----------



## Doughboy12

NorthernProServ;2051612 said:


> Anybody do radio advertising?
> 
> I was approached today by Cumulus, can do 125 total spots over 5 weeks for 2k.
> 
> 5 Morning spots 6a-10a
> 5 Mid Day spots 10a-3p
> 5 Afternoon Drive Spots 3p-7p
> 5 Evening Spots 7p-12m
> 5 Weekend Spots 6a-8p
> 
> Don't know anything about the return on it....


Too hard to make an impact that way. IMHO
I would spend the money the way the guy on here did it. Targeted mailer x2 two weeks apart.


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ;2051612 said:


> Anybody do radio advertising?
> 
> I was approached today by Cumulus, can do 125 total spots over 5 weeks for 2k.
> 
> 5 Morning spots 6a-10a
> 5 Mid Day spots 10a-3p
> 5 Afternoon Drive Spots 3p-7p
> 5 Evening Spots 7p-12m
> 5 Weekend Spots 6a-8p
> 
> Don't know anything about the return on it....


Are they just KQ and 93 or do they own others? Might limit your audience.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;2051612 said:


> Anybody do radio advertising?
> 
> I was approached today by Cumulus, can do 125 total spots over 5 weeks for 2k.
> 
> 5 Morning spots 6a-10a
> 5 Mid Day spots 10a-3p
> 5 Afternoon Drive Spots 3p-7p
> 5 Evening Spots 7p-12m
> 5 Weekend Spots 6a-8p
> 
> Don't know anything about the return on it....


Seems really cheap...


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2051612 said:


> Anybody do radio advertising?
> 
> I was approached today by Cumulus, can do 125 total spots over 5 weeks for 2k.
> 
> 5 Morning spots 6a-10a
> 5 Mid Day spots 10a-3p
> 5 Afternoon Drive Spots 3p-7p
> 5 Evening Spots 7p-12m
> 5 Weekend Spots 6a-8p
> 
> Don't know anything about the return on it....


Whats radio? I honestly listen to xm 99.9% of the time. Most people i know do as well.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2051616 said:


> Are they just KQ and 93 or do they own others? Might limit your audience.


Google is your friend:
Minneapolis/St. Paul
KQRS-FM/92.5: Classic rock
KXXR/93.7: Active rock
WGVX/105.1: Classic Hip-Hop
WGVZ/105.7: Classic Hip-Hop (simulcast of WGVX)
WRXP/105.3: Classic Hip-Hop (simulcast of WGVX)


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2051616 said:


> Are they just KQ and 93 or do they own others? Might limit your audience.


They own the 105s too.


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;2051620 said:


> They own the 105s too.


:waving: :laughing: 

Got you again...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Doughboy12;2051621 said:


> :waving: :laughing:
> 
> Got you again...


You must be very proud of yourself.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/displayMod.php?var=ruc_sfc_prcp&loop=loopall&hours=

Doesn't even show rain anywhere in MN at 11 am tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2051631 said:


> http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/displayMod.php?var=ruc_sfc_prcp&loop=loopall&hours=
> 
> Doesn't even show rain anywhere in MN at 11 am tomorrow.


Good, I have gutters to clean!


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2051618 said:


> Whats radio? I honestly listen to xm 99.9% of the time. Most people i know do as well.


Yep same here. Or Pandora


----------



## Drakeslayer

Goal!!!!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2051609 said:


> Cant goofy drive


You could shovel it


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2051640 said:


> You could shovel it


Or learn to say no....


----------



## NorthernProServ

CityGuy;2051616 said:


> Are they just KQ and 93 or do they own others? Might limit your audience.


Those along with others, they own a few. I could chose those or 105



SnowGuy73;2051617 said:


> Seems really cheap...


my thought as well



qualitycut;2051618 said:


> Whats radio? I honestly listen to xm 99.9% of the time. Most people i know do as well.


Yeah...they said air it on 105 the vibe to target suburban moms.


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;2051636 said:


> Good, I have gutters to clean!


First paid holiday?


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;2051648 said:


> First paid holiday?


Correct.....


----------



## Drakeslayer

SnowGuy73;2051649 said:


> Correct.....


What about the 30 sticks of steel edging???


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2051645 said:


> Those along with others, they own a few. I could chose those or 105
> 
> my thought as well
> 
> Yeah...they said air it on 105 the vibe to target suburban moms.


Going to be completely honest, i have never once heard a commercial on the radio and thought im going to call them. Ask yourself what you do when looking for a service. Google?


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2051608 said:


> .......I said maybe


Haha... I thought maybe you were poking Quality


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2051671 said:


> Haha... I thought maybe you were poking Quality


Cafe both of you!


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2051612 said:


> Anybody do radio advertising?
> 
> I was approached today by Cumulus, can do 125 total spots over 5 weeks for 2k.
> 
> 5 Morning spots 6a-10a
> 5 Mid Day spots 10a-3p
> 5 Afternoon Drive Spots 3p-7p
> 5 Evening Spots 7p-12m
> 5 Weekend Spots 6a-8p
> 
> Don't know anything about the return on it....


Too wide an area... Used to hear Warner's there, they service the whole metro...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;2051664 said:


> What about the 30 sticks of steel edging???


No body close by had black, one other place had green but not 45 pieces and the other one was twice the price of the others.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2051631 said:


> http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/displayMod.php?var=ruc_sfc_prcp&loop=loopall&hours=
> 
> Doesn't even show rain anywhere in MN at 11 am tomorrow.


Whaaaat

You mean with the wind blowing out the humidity in the lowers and the dews staying cooler.....no precip?
Winds must be from the south I reckon


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;2051681 said:


> No body close by had black, one other place had green but not 45 pieces and the other one was twice the price of the others.


Boss said cafe it until spring.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2051669 said:


> Going to be completely honest, i have never once heard a commercial on the radio and thought im going to call them. Ask yourself what you do when looking for a service. Google?





cbservicesllc;2051674 said:


> Too wide an area... Used to hear Warner's there, they service the whole metro...


Both true!

Now that you say it, I remember a few times hearing Warner's too. Only see there trucks here and there at best.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2051685 said:


> Boss said cafe it until spring.


Thats the government spirit!

Im about to say cafe it till next week and head up north


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Knew it would happen. Waited too long to paint. Started painting the kitchen wall and the wife decided she wants to go in a different direction.

I so cafeing hate painting.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2051694 said:


> Both true!
> 
> Now that you say it, I remember a few times hearing Warner's too. Only see there trucks here and there at best.


Yea they are over on my side of town


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2051695 said:


> Thats the government spirit!
> 
> Im about to say cafe it till next week and head up north


Nothing will get done before Saturday at the earliest, once it starts raining. Might as well.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2051702 said:


> Nothing will get done before Saturday at the earliest, once it starts raining. Might as well.


I was planning on not working tomorrow with the rain but that looks to have changed. I have maybe 2-3 days of clean ups left and a half day landscape job for next week sometime


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2051698 said:


> Knew it would happen. Waited too long to paint. Started painting the kitchen wall and the wife decided she wants to go in a different direction.
> 
> I so cafeing hate painting.


Tape everything real good
Then go buy a sprayer

Just one coat ....

one and done


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OH oh....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZCULCsE2fg#action=share


----------



## CityGuy

Goal....................................


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2051708 said:


> Tape everything real good
> Then go buy a sprayer
> 
> Just one coat ....
> 
> one and done


The physical ACT of painting, I don't mind. The mental aspect of "what do you think of this color, or this color, or what if we combine it with this color".

THAT'S the part I hate. Just get me a gallon of paint, a couple of 1.5" paint brushes and a roller. I don't care what color it is.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2051709 said:


> OH oh....
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZCULCsE2fg#action=share


All i got was Wisconsin, rain, wind, waves


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2051712 said:


> The physical ACT of painting, I don't mind. The mental aspect of "what do you think of this color, or this color, or what if we combine it with this color".
> 
> THAT'S the part I hate. Just get me a gallon of paint, a couple of 1.5" paint brushes and a roller. I don't care what color it is.


Be a little more feminine lawn dude, you already drink thier beer


----------



## CityGuy

Goal................

Short handed


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2051718 said:


> Be a little more feminine lawn dude, you already drink thier beer


I tried. I like bold, basic colors. Red, yellow, blue. Bring color to a kitchen.

But that was all instantly shot down.

I don't care beyond that.


----------



## CityGuy

Goal..........................


Vanek


----------



## Camden

It was 1-1 when the phone rang. Walked away from the tv to focus on the call, come back and it's 4-1


----------



## CityGuy

Goal......................


5-1


----------



## banonea

Who has a back up camera in there skid loader.........this guy



And some serious ass bright LED back up spotlights


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;2051628 said:


> You must be very proud of yourself.....


Everyone should have something they are good at.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2051743 said:


> Who has a back up camera in there skid loader.........this guy
> 
> 
> 
> And some serious ass bright LED back up spotlights


Do the lights interfere with visability of the camera? Just curious.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2051636 said:


> Good, I have gutters to clean!


Oh yeah... government job holiday...


----------



## NorthernProServ

banonea;2051743 said:


> Who has a back up camera in there skid loader.........this guy
> 
> 
> 
> And some serious ass bright LED back up spotlights


Nice !!

Only problem now is you have no excuse when you back into something


----------



## Doughboy12

NorthernProServ;2051752 said:


> Nice !!
> 
> Only problem now is you have no excuse when you back into something


Wrong guy.......................


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2051759 said:


> Wrong guy.......................


Lwmr doesn't make excuses though


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2051769 said:


> Lwmr doesn't make excuses though


True................ISC

(I Stand Corrected) but bano doesn't either.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://kstp.com/article/stories/s3893693.shtml

Fox 9 just ran this story. Now I don't know if parents are still cafeing? Or is it a slow news and they're running an old story.

They want Minneapolis to pull rubber Mulch out of 19 playgrounds.

Literally millions of dollars.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2051783 said:


> http://kstp.com/article/stories/s3893693.shtml
> 
> Fox 9 just ran this story. Now I don't know if parents are still cafeing? Or is it a slow news and they're running an old story.
> 
> They want Minneapolis to pull rubber Mulch out of 19 playgrounds.
> 
> Literally millions of dollars.


Like pollutants don't mix in with pea gravel and sand.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2051783 said:


> http://kstp.com/article/stories/s3893693.shtml
> 
> Fox 9 just ran this story. Now I don't know if parents are still cafeing? Or is it a slow news and they're running an old story.
> 
> They want Minneapolis to pull rubber Mulch out of 19 playgrounds.
> 
> Literally millions of dollars.


Unreal...... then one of thier kids will get hurt when the fall onto the pea gravel and sue.

Smells like an auto factory i mean come on.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

animals are more likely to crap in sand, kids can get ring worms from animal crap. then there will be another protest to remove that.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2051748 said:


> Do the lights interfere with visability of the camera? Just curious.


Nope, they actually make it cleaner picture


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2051792 said:


> Unreal...... then one of thier kids will get hurt when the fall onto the pea gravel and sue.
> 
> Smells like an auto factory i mean come on.


how would those goody two shoe uppidy ups know what a tire factory smells like?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2051783 said:


> http://kstp.com/article/stories/s3893693.shtml
> 
> Fox 9 just ran this story. Now I don't know if parents are still cafeing? Or is it a slow news and they're running an old story.
> 
> They want Minneapolis to pull rubber Mulch out of 19 playgrounds.
> 
> Literally millions of dollars.


5 didn't take it far enough so they went to 9 instead?


----------



## banonea

NorthernProServ;2051752 said:


> Nice !!
> 
> Only problem now is you have no excuse when you back into something


I ok with that. I had some towel head monkey walk behind me last year and almost got ran over. Not sure what language he was speaking, but he did definitely understand the words "you're a f****** ******" that came out of my mouth when I got out of the skid loader


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2051807 said:


> how would those goody two shoe uppidy ups know what a tire factory smells like?


Idk, we should ask sss


----------



## banonea

(I Stand Corrected) but bano doesn't either. [/QUOTE]

No sir, I don't


----------



## qualitycut

Was either lighting or something exploded outside


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2051813 said:


> Was either lighting or something exploded outside


I don't think there is any lighting


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2051816 said:


> I don't think there is any lighting


Didnt think so but was a bright flash put my window


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2051819 said:


> Didnt think so but was a bright flash put my window


Probably the cops looking for you


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2051807 said:


> how would those goody two shoe uppidy ups know what a tire factory smells like?


No kidding!!!...


----------



## qualitycut

So i wonder if the snow contracts holding out are going to try and not pay this month's if it doesn't snow and try and sign up next month. Starting to get irritated


----------



## qualitycut

The donald didnt really impress me tonight.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2051833 said:


> So i wonder if the snow contracts holding out are going to try and not pay this month's if it doesn't snow and try and sign up next month. Starting to get irritated


I back bill any of mine that sign late, they dont like, go somewhere else.


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2051836 said:


> I back bill any of mine that sign late, they dont like, go somewhere else.


O they dont get a free month, just wondering if they are going to try. They are debating on monthly or per time.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2051839 said:


> O they dont get a free month, just wondering if they are going to try. They are debating on monthly or per time.


I had a new customer that had decided to do per push change to monthly maintenance after i explained the benefits of it as well as our pecking order for our accounts. If you are monthly,you come first.


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;2051836 said:


> I back bill any of mine that sign late, they dont like, go somewhere else.


That's what I do too. No pulling tricks on me


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2051833 said:


> So i wonder if the snow contracts holding out are going to try and not pay this month's if it doesn't snow and try and sign up next month. Starting to get irritated


Not an option... I've explained that to my straggler's... I will post bill for November... If they don't like it, they can go per plow...

I'll still sleep like a baby tonight...


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2051811 said:


> Idk, we should ask sss


You can't. I don't post on here ever since IFIFY became commonplace. Even saw CB use it. I'm done.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2051833 said:


> So i wonder if the snow contracts holding out are going to try and not pay this month's if it doesn't snow and try and sign up next month. Starting to get irritated


Been wondering the same thing or if the nice weather is just keeping their minds elsewhere. Still have a few that I am waiting to hear on.


----------



## Greenery

SSS Inc.;2051845 said:


> You can't. I don't post on here ever since IFIFY became commonplace. Even saw CB use it. I'm done.


Are you moonlighting on us?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Shovelers seem really hard to find this year. Sane normal people anyway


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Nice forecasting.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2051857 said:


> Shovelers seem really hard to find this year. Sane normal people anyway


You can say that again. Heck I can't even get them to interview. I check with them to make sure we're on the same page "yup, I'll be there". Lazy donkeys put the time and effort into finding a job, but don't show for an interview. I also am getting, do you really need a licence? I'm not dealing with idiots who don't have transportation, unless they have a buddy who's going to work as well. Plus I need someone to drive a truck to all the walks. I highly doubt they'll carry the shovels, blowers and salt around for how many hours. I've advertised from 10 an hour to nearly 20.


----------



## CityGuy

40° clear and calm


----------



## Bill1090

48°

Now down to scattered showers before 4pm. BUST!!


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;2051881 said:


> 48°
> 
> Now down to scattered showers before 4pm. BUST!!


Wont hurt my feelings, going to stake all properties today. Waiting till Monday incase we get calls for last minute leaf clean up then get all the lawn care gear loaded in thw trailer and parcked for the winter. Still got to do snow blowers and get salt but other than that, we are ready to go


----------



## SnowGuy73

42° calm, clouds.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Novak has an impact map up.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Zero dew, zero frost.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2051893 said:


> Novak has an impact map up.


Yeah, "under the gun" that's not overstated or anything.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;2051899 said:


> Yeah, "under the gun" that's not overstated or anything.


What a clown.


----------



## Bill1090

Do I try to get a few hours of leaves done before the rain or just say cafe it.... Hmmmm.


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;2051902 said:


> Do I try to get a few hours of leaves done before the rain or just say cafe it.... Hmmmm.


Go for it, sooner you do it, sooner your done.


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;2051905 said:


> Go for it, sooner you do it, sooner your done.


This........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Marler showed the rain moving in here around 1600.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2051864 said:


> You can say that again. Heck I can't even get them to interview. I check with them to make sure we're on the same page "yup, I'll be there". Lazy donkeys put the time and effort into finding a job, but don't show for an interview. I also am getting, do you really need a licence? I'm not dealing with idiots who don't have transportation, unless they have a buddy who's going to work as well. Plus I need someone to drive a truck to all the walks. I highly doubt they'll carry the shovels, blowers and salt around for how many hours. I've advertised from 10 an hour to nearly 20.


This is the new norm, had 5 people call on my posting this week for shoveler and lawn fir next year and 2 of the 5 had a license, i dont get it.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2051860 said:


> Nice forecasting.


What they mess up?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2051915 said:


> What they mess up?


Chance of rain before noon, rain and thunderstorms between noon and 3, then rain.

I say we get 1/2" of rain at the most.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2051902 said:


> Do I try to get a few hours of leaves done before the rain or just say cafe it.... Hmmmm.


You can get a whole day in, not just a few hours.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2051923 said:


> Chance of rain before noon, rain and thunderstorms between noon and 3, then rain.
> 
> I say we get 1/2" of rain at the most.


But still end up with a bunch of snow.


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;2051905 said:


> Go for it, sooner you do it, sooner your done.


Good point!


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2051928 said:


> Good point!


Or do them next week


----------



## andersman02

how have you guys been charging for perennial cutbacks? Ive been doing $.50/ perennial and doing them during cleanups, seems to be working...


----------



## qualitycut

My dillema is 4 of the clean ups need to wait till next week and the 1 we can do is a about 20 min away with one of the others on the way. The one we can do today would only take 2-3 hours so kinda thinking just wait till next week and make a full day that way.


----------



## qualitycut

andersman02;2051933 said:


> how have you guys been charging for perennial cutbacks? Ive been doing $.50/ perennial and doing them during cleanups, seems to be working...


Like eveything else estimate how long is going to take.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2051936 said:


> My dillema is 4 of the clean ups need to wait till next week and the 1 we can do is a about 20 min away with one of the others on the way. The one we can do today would only take 2-3 hours so kinda thinking just wait till next week and make a full day that way.


or a short and a shorter day. I'm doing a quick one this morning.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2051924 said:


> You can get a whole day in, not just a few hours.


That's what I'm planning...


----------



## banonea

andersman02;2051933 said:


> how have you guys been charging for perennial cutbacks? Ive been doing $.50/ perennial and doing them during cleanups, seems to be working...


we have it as part of our fall clean up packaged.


----------



## Doughboy12

23 here at the moment. (Not using attm so SSS will come back)


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;2051939 said:


> or a short and a shorter day. I'm doing a quick one this morning.


Yea but i would save a few hours at least in payroll. I have tons of other crap i need to get done anyway.


----------



## qualitycut

Wtf does IFIFY mean anyway?


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;2051949 said:


> Wtf does IFIFY mean anyway?


I asked the other day. Someone said but I honestly don't remember.

Somthing about being part of the lollipop gang I think.


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;2051936 said:


> My dillema is 4 of the clean ups need to wait till next week and the 1 we can do is a about 20 min away with one of the others on the way. The one we can do today would only take 2-3 hours so kinda thinking just wait till next week and make a full day that way.


Why do you have to wait until next week to do them?

We're lucky this year to even have that option.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2051949 said:


> Wtf does IFIFY mean anyway?


I fixed it for you...

_Closed circuit to SSS... I actually paused while typing it and thought to myself "WTF am I doing?"_


----------



## Greenery

Anybody recerting on tuesday?


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2051960 said:


> Why do you have to wait until next week to do them?
> 
> We're lucky this year to even have that option.


2 of them are having decks and some other outside work done so they are going to have everything moved for me early next week. Other 2 are 1 customers old and new hose abouta block away and he is coordinating with his neighbor because they have so many leaves they dont want 1 done 1 week before and blown into other neighbors yard and i dont want to do his new house when we coukd hit both of them at the same time.

I dont think they would have waitwd this long if weather got cold.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2051961 said:


> I fixed it for you...
> 
> _Closed circuit to SSS... I actually paused while typing it and thought to myself "WTF am I doing?"_


Otrt. ( oh thats right thanks )


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2051949 said:


> Wtf does IFIFY mean anyway?


I fixed it for you.

Dang....a little (or a lot) slow I see.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just got done firing a guy. Sad part is, it wasn't my guy with the back injury.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Venison roast with carrots, onions, mushrooms, peppers, and potatoes in the Crock pot for tonight.


----------



## Ranger620

SnowGuy73;2052001 said:


> Venison roast with carrots, onions, mushrooms, peppers, and potatoes in the Crock pot for tonight.


Mmmmm that sounds good. Hopefully muzzle loader season I can get some meat. Rifle is over for me no one goes second weekend so I'm done till muzzle loader


----------



## qualitycut

I got s rain check for 18 at inver wood. Maybe i should get 1 last round in this season


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2051942 said:


> That's what I'm planning...


Same.......


----------



## NorthernProServ

andersman02;2051933 said:


> how have you guys been charging for perennial cutbacks? Ive been doing $.50/ perennial and doing them during cleanups, seems to be working...


 Usally 50.00 min. here


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2052008 said:


> Mmmmm that sounds good. Hopefully muzzle loader season I can get some meat. Rifle is over for me no one goes second weekend so I'm done till muzzle loader


I'm hoping to drop the 10 point I got on cam tonight


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2051931 said:


> Or do them next week


Should've. It's clouding up and getting breezy.


----------



## mnlefty

qualitycut;2052014 said:


> I got s rain check for 18 at inver wood. Maybe i should get 1 last round in this season


Ha, played on the bosses dime twice last week and again yesterday. With him, nothing shady the way it may have sounded.


----------



## mnlefty

Cafe... have to go to work for an hour today after being done for a week and a half. To replace a missing valve box cover that a townhome resident is all bent out of shape about.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2052020 said:


> I'm hoping to drop the 10 point I got on cam tonight


Need help

I honestly wish deer season was over vet so I can get back to pheasant hunting. Not my favorite thing to do. Being out in a field with people winging lead at a deer.


----------



## qualitycut

The places we did clean-ups at last week almost need a cut again


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2052054 said:


> Need help
> 
> I honestly wish deer season was over vet so I can get back to pheasant hunting. Not my favorite thing to do. Being out in a field with people winging lead at a deer.


That's what's nice about private property don't gotta worry about the idiots shooting you.

I have a bunch of fork bucks and a 6 point on the same cam but I'll hold off the the big guy he's bound to come threw when I'm in the stand before the season is over.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2051995 said:


> Just got done firing a guy. Sad part is, it wasn't my guy with the back injury.


Why you fire him


----------



## qualitycut

Asphalt temp 53.8


----------



## qualitycut

Weed man is out fertilizing


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2052089 said:


> Weed man is out fertilizing


Seen some guys yesterday as well.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2052060 said:


> The places we did clean-ups at last week almost need a cut again


Ain't that some cafe


----------



## NorthernProServ

Greenery;2051965 said:


> Anybody recerting on tuesday?


Going this Friday


----------



## NorthernProServ

Highs in the mid to upper 50'so again this weekend.

We will be cutting until after thanksgiving at this rate.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2052080 said:


> Asphalt temp 53.8


Lake Minnetonka temp 50


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;2052126 said:


> Lake Minnetonka temp 50


Son of a.......


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;2052090 said:


> Seen some guys yesterday as well.


We were done the end of Oct.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2052128 said:


> Son of a.......


Might have to get a barge to fish out of my house this year


----------



## Polarismalibu

2nd day off and bored already that's not good.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;2052131 said:


> We were done the end of Oct.


Same here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2052132 said:


> Might have to get a barge to fish out of my house this year


Haha.

Need some Pontoons!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2052128 said:


> Son of a.......


This, i want to get some ice


----------



## SnowGuy73

I like these prices.


----------



## unit28

Snowing......yet?


----------



## djagusch

...... ...


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;2052157 said:


> ...... ...


Lwnmwr? ?...?


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;2052160 said:


> Lwnmwr? ?...?


I was just ranting about blow out calls. Decided to stay positive instead.

$100 min currently I'm at. Next week it will be $150.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2052149 said:


> I like these prices.


.20 down this way


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2052174 said:


> .20 down this way


$2.29 everywhere else around here.


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;2052167 said:


> I was just ranting about blow out calls. Decided to stay positive instead.
> 
> $100 min currently I'm at. Next week it will be $150.


Haha I see you and I think a lot alike... had a ton of calls yesterday


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;2052149 said:


> I like these prices.


Thanks for rubbing it in....:crying:

Now I don't give a cafe. It can go to free for all I care.


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;2052177 said:


> $2.29 everywhere else around here.


Saw $1.98 on my travels yesterday.


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;2052177 said:


> $2.29 everywhere else around here.


$2.64 diesel here.


----------



## Bill1090

Got one cleanup done. Right on the lake. There were probably 300+ ducks right by the property.


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;2052192 said:


> $2.64 diesel here.


Lowest I saw was $2.09 
Same area that had $1.98 gas.


----------



## Doughboy12

Woke up to 23. Current temp is 64. Feels like 84. It's a dry heat though...:laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Funny.....


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2052189 said:


> Thanks for rubbing it in....:crying:
> 
> Now I don't give a cafe. It can go to free for all I care.


Thats the spirit!


----------



## Camden

djagusch;2052167 said:


> I was just ranting about blow out calls. Decided to stay positive instead.
> 
> $100 min currently I'm at. Next week it will be $150.


Are you really getting that kind of money? I'll take all next week off and do that instead. You can't even get $50 for a blowout up here.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2052193 said:


> Got one cleanup done. Right on the lake. There were probably 300+ ducks right by the property.


I mowed a lawn we dont do a clean up on, cut it 2 weeks ago or so and had to double cut it. Wtf


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2052197 said:


> Funny.....


Whats funny? The blob over you


----------



## SnowGuy73

I felt a sprinkle.....


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;2052203 said:


> I felt a sprinkle.....


Same. I got a snow estimate at 2 and then I be done for the day.


----------



## djagusch

Camden;2052199 said:


> Are you really getting that kind of money? I'll take all next week off and do that instead. You can't even get $50 for a blowout up here.


I put my stuff away yesterday. If I'm pulling it out for one or two yes those are my current prices. Tomorrow I have one for $100 now. Who else calls idk.

In season I start at $65.

Upping the price deters bad behavior in the future especially for people who company hop. During the blow out I tell them how we normally schedule and we will call end of Sept to try and schedule it into normal routes.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Raining....


----------



## SnowGuy73

New fish house has arrived!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Rain stopped already.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2052205 said:


> Same. I got a snow estimate at 2 and then I be done for the day.


Estimate for what?


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2052210 said:


> New fish house has arrived!


Should be able to use it next year lol


----------



## qualitycut

1100 for new tires


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2052210 said:


> New fish house has arrived!


You know the rule.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2052202 said:


> Whats funny? The blob over you


Yeah, over the one lawn we have left in the area. Waiting for siding guys to finish so we can finish this 1/2 of the townhomes. Everyone is sitting.

Even went and did a different property this morning to let the siding guys finish.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Down pour...


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2052210 said:


> New fish house has arrived!


I was just up there too


----------



## CityGuy

51° and mist


----------



## CityGuy

It can't be good that I had to get my 3/4 drive sockets and breaker bar out to losen my oil plug.


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;2052235 said:


> It can't be good that I had to get my 3/4 drive sockets and breaker bar out to losen my oil plug.


Righty tighty lefty loosy


----------



## qualitycut

A lot of perennials still up at places clean ups have obviously been done at


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2052217 said:


> Estimate for what?


It's says snow


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2052239 said:


> It's says snow


Does now .......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Pouring hard. I have walk about 200' to pick the 8 year old up from school and then back another 200'. I'm gonna be soaked


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2052240 said:


> Does now .......


I read it when he first posted it. It said snow then too


----------



## snowman55

qualitycut;2052237 said:


> A lot of perennials still up at places clean ups have obviously been done at


Always do them in spring. better for plant I have been told. + Grasses look nice up in winter.


----------



## qualitycut

snowman55;2052243 said:


> Always do them in spring. better for plant I have been told. + Grasses look nice up in winter.


Grasses i akways leave up. V


----------



## snowman55

qualitycut;2052227 said:


> 1100 for new tires


just put on 8 sets $600 each set m/b and old disposed. I cant afford them fancy tires.


----------



## mnlefty

just heard a couple rumbles of thunder...


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;2052236 said:


> Righty tighty lefty loosy


That's what I get for being in a hurry one day and going to valvoline l.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2052224 said:


> Should be able to use it next year lol


Hopfully!....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;2052243 said:


> Always do them in spring. better for plant I have been told. + Grasses look nice up in winter.


That. Some places want them down, some want them up. If the customer doesn't care, they're coming down if we have time. If snow is on the horizon, we are just blowing through to get the leaves.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2052229 said:


> You know the rule.


Not picking it up until Saturday.

I asked for pictures thou.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2052233 said:


> I was just up there too


What did you buy me?


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2052227 said:


> 1100 for new tires


What did you get? I'm trying to hold off but mine are getting real bad


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2052237 said:


> A lot of perennials still up at places clean ups have obviously been done at


I always liked doing mine in the spring, gives a guy something to do.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2052253 said:


> What did you buy me?


Sorry left the wallet in the truck. Have to when I go there or I walk out with a cart full


----------



## SnowGuy73

snowman55;2052243 said:


> Always do them in spring. better for plant I have been told. + Grasses look nice up in winter.


This...........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2052258 said:


> Sorry left the wallet in the truck. Have to when I go there or I walk out with a cart full


Warranty work already?

Hope not......


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;2052229 said:


> You know the rule.




I bet hes get to break it in with the wife first


----------



## unit28

Lol. .........oh boy


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2052261 said:


> Warranty work already?
> 
> Hope not......


Picked up my plate sense I was going to the woods to hunt. Only a few miles away.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2052254 said:


> What did you get? I'm trying to hold off but mine are getting real bad


That was the quote same as what i have now. Waiting till next week


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2052270 said:


> That was the quote same as what i have now. Waiting till next week


How long did yours last? I'm down on 2-3/32 on all 4


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2052189 said:


> Thanks for rubbing it in....:crying:
> 
> Now I don't give a cafe. It can go to free for all I care.


Haha, I was going to make a comment... thought it was too soon...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Downpour.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2052268 said:


> Picked up my plate sense I was going to the woods to hunt. Only a few miles away.


Nice!

Good luck.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2052189 said:


> Thanks for rubbing it in....:crying:
> 
> Now I don't give a cafe. It can go to free for all I care.


Free For All?? You're a Call of Duty fan too???


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2052277 said:


> Free For All?? You're a Call of Duty fan too???


I'm surprised you haven't been playing the new one non stop sense it came out


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2052272 said:


> How long did yours last? I'm down on 2-3/32 on all 4


30k best tires i had last truck made it to 36


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2052279 said:


> 30k best tires i had last truck made it to 36


I'm just under 31k that seems to be the average on them


----------



## IDST

qualitycut;2052080 said:


> Asphalt temp 53.8


My temp 104.8


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I don't have SSS's phone number. Since he doesn't read Plowsite anymore, can someone text him to read his PM.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2052280 said:


> I'm just under 31k that seems to be the average on them


Yea they are all the same really. Bfgs suck though.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2052283 said:


> I don't have SSS's phone number. Since he doesn't read Plowsite anymore, can someone text him to read his PM.


What happened to sss?


----------



## qualitycut

New spicket on, only cost me 20 bucks


----------



## banonea

snowman55;2052245 said:


> just put on 8 sets $600 each set m/b and old disposed. I cant afford them fancy tires.


Warw you get your tires


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2051845 said:


> You can't. I don't post on here ever since IFIFY became commonplace. Even saw CB use it. I'm done.


This........


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2052240 said:


> Does now .......


It always did. I didn't change it.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2052284 said:


> Yea they are all the same really. Bfgs suck though.


I'm over 50k on a set of Discover H/Ts still over 1/3 tread left. Too bad they suck in mud.


----------



## albhb3

what the heck is ifify???


----------



## NorthernProServ

albhb3;2052299 said:


> what the heck is ifify???


This..... what did I miss ?!?


----------



## SnowGuy73

I hear thunder..


----------



## SnowGuy73

Street light dark too.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2052295 said:


> It always did. I didn't change it.


I guess im losing my mind


----------



## cbservicesllc

Lightning in Forest Lake


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2052297 said:


> I'm over 50k on a set of Discover H/Ts still over 1/3 tread left. Too bad they suck in mud.


Yea i think these newer trucks eat the tires faster with the power, i feel like my tires are always breaking loose when i accelerate. Maybe its just my driving


----------



## qualitycut

Thunder, lightning and down pour.


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;2052207 said:


> I put my stuff away yesterday. If I'm pulling it out for one or two yes those are my current prices. Tomorrow I have one for $100 now. Who else calls idk.
> 
> In season I start at $65.
> 
> Upping the price deters bad behavior in the future especially for people who company hop. During the blow out I tell them how we normally schedule and we will call end of Sept to try and schedule it into normal routes.


This... lot of guys say no this time of year...


----------



## Bill1090

I don't do much for salting except sidewalks. I'm doing an estimate for a lot that would need to be salted. It's only like a .20 acre lot. Any ideas to how many bags that would be? I'm lost......


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2052307 said:


> Yea i think these newer trucks eat the tires faster with the power, i feel like my tires are always breaking loose when i accelerate. Maybe its just my driving


I think it's your driving......


----------



## qualitycut

Hail........... or grauple


----------



## CityGuy

Lighting to the south of me. Few sprinkles around.


----------



## CityGuy

Wind is picking up pretty good too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hail......

That's why Brickman had their spreaders on!


----------



## cbservicesllc

snowman55;2052243 said:


> Always do them in spring. better for plant I have been told. + Grasses look nice up in winter.


I do leave the grasses...


----------



## mnlefty

qualitycut;2052309 said:


> Thunder, lightning and down pour.


Been intermittent thunder and lightning here for an hour and a half, but minimal rain in that time.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2052311 said:


> I don't do much for salting except sidewalks. I'm doing an estimate for a lot that would need to be salted. It's only like a .20 acre lot. Any ideas to how many bags that would be? I'm lost......


 depends on how much snow your trying to melt i think anywhere from 3-500 pounds an acre


----------



## SnowGuy73

This will take care of the rest of the leaves.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2052250 said:


> That. Some places want them down, some want them up. If the customer doesn't care, they're coming down if we have time. If snow is on the horizon, we are just blowing through to get the leaves.


That's about the same here


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2052324 said:


> This will take care of the rest of the leaves.


Yup, can already see it next week people will be calling asking if we are coming back


----------



## SnowGuy73

I wish this was snow!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2052327 said:


> I wish this was snow!


Double time?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2052326 said:


> Yup, can already see it next week people will be calling asking if we are coming back


Didn't you say you did two rounds anyways?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2052328 said:


> Double time?


Double time and a half.

It's a holiday!


----------



## qualitycut

Lights just flickered who would think a thunderstorm on Nov 11th


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;2052330 said:


> Double time and a half.
> 
> It's a holiday!


That, and I just want snow!


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2052266 said:


> Lol. .........oh boy


Ummmmmm........


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;2052311 said:


> I don't do much for salting except sidewalks. I'm doing an estimate for a lot that would need to be salted. It's only like a .20 acre lot. Any ideas to how many bags that would be? I'm lost......


500 to 1000# per lane mile. Probably not much help but that's what we go by.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I have rain predicted before 1400 tomorrow now Too.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2052270 said:


> That was the quote same as what i have now. Waiting till next week


Wow... where at?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2052332 said:


> That, and I just want snow!


Agreed........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Surprised no thunderstorm warning.....

Wind, lightning, hail, downpour. If this was June the weather terrorists would be all over it!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2052335 said:


> I have rain predicted before 1400 tomorrow now Too.


Chance of rain before 9 and after 1. Both 30%


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2052285 said:


> What happened to sss?


I jumped on the shorthand for "I fixed it for you" and he finally snapped


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2052339 said:


> Chance of rain before 9 and after 1. Both 30%


40% here...


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;2052340 said:


> I jumped on the shorthand for "I fixed it for you" and he finally snapped


I see..............


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2052338 said:


> Surprised no thunderstorm warning.....
> 
> Wind, lightning, hail, downpour. If this was June the weather terrorists would be all over it!


Probably hasn't met criteria yet.


----------



## CityGuy

I hear lots of thunder in the distance.


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like the worst of it is over near Snowguy.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2052330 said:


> Double time and a half.
> 
> It's a holiday!


Hahahaha...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2052340 said:


> I jumped on the shorthand for "I fixed it for you" and he finally snapped


#snapped #sssismad #whereissss #misshim


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2052338 said:


> Surprised no thunderstorm warning.....
> 
> Wind, lightning, hail, downpour. If this was June the weather terrorists would be all over it!


Yea, surprised they havent sounded the sirens


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2052343 said:


> Probably hasn't met criteria yet.


It rarely does in my opinion.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2052307 said:


> Yea i think these newer trucks eat the tires faster with the power, i feel like my tires are always breaking loose when i accelerate. Maybe its just my driving


Don't have that problem with gas engines.


----------



## skorum03

this is as good of a storm as I saw all summer. Constant lightning


----------



## SnowGuy73

skorum03;2052362 said:


> this is as good of a storm as I saw all summer. Constant lightning


Same here.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Lightning and thunder like crazy


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2052353 said:


> It rarely does in my opinion.


I don't like the new criteria. I think it's to extreme before they do anything.


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2052364 said:


> Lightning and thunder like crazy


I feel left out.....


----------



## ryde307

We almost got a sprinkler system in today. The other guys got a handful of clean ups done. When we got back to the shop 2 of us were outside and lightning hit the pole 30 ft to the side of us. I have never moved so fast in my life. It took 20 minuets to let my heart calm down. It was intense.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2052369 said:


> I don't like the new criteria. I think it's to extreme before they do anything.


Are you joking? They set the sirens off every 5 seconds here... Counties are too big for a warning area in my opinion...


----------



## skorum03

CityGuy;2052345 said:


> Looks like the worst of it is over near Snowguy.












I don't think it's over


----------



## SnowGuy73

Downpour....


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;2052373 said:


> We almost got a sprinkler system in today. The other guys got a handful of clean ups done. When we got back to the shop 2 of us were outside and lightning hit the pole 30 ft to the side of us. I have never moved so fast in my life. It took 20 minuets to let my heart calm down. It was intense.


I saw a guy jump 4 feet in the air after the thunder From a bolt 1/4 mile or less that hit a free and caused a kids heart to stop as the lighting went through her. I may have had to check my pants too.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2052374 said:


> Are you joking? They set the sirens off every 5 seconds here... Counties are too big for a warning area in my opinion...


Yea they turn the sirens on way to much now a days. When i was younger we would actually go down stairs now i dont even think twice about it being severe


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Nice meteogram next week. Might not get Thanksgiving in, not because of snow, but because we'll have to put off the remaining cleanups next week.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2052374 said:


> Are you joking? They set the sirens off every 5 seconds here... Counties are too big for a warning area in my opinion...


Each city here says when too. I believe NWS can as well.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2052370 said:


> I feel left out.....


That's what you get for being a sconny


----------



## qualitycut

Should be able to get to clean ups forst thing tomorrow


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2052384 said:


> Yea they turn the sirens on way to much now a days. When i was younger we would actually go down stairs now i dont even think twice about it being severe


This......


----------



## banonea

CBS is saying up to 14" of snow for Monday -Tuesday for the cities......anyone hear this


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2052385 said:


> Nice meteogram next week. Might not get Thanksgiving in, not because of snow, but because we'll have to put off the remaining cleanups next week.


It will change


----------



## skorum03

banonea;2052395 said:


> CBS is saying up to 14" of snow for Monday -Tuesday for the cities......anyone hear this


Not the cities near us


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2052395 said:


> CBS is saying up to 14" of snow for Monday -Tuesday for the cities......anyone hear this


Ha not happening low of 42 you sure thats for mn


----------



## banonea

skorum03;2052379 said:


> I don't think it's over


Just started to rain here 5 min ago. Thunder like crazy but no lighting


----------



## unit28

banonea;2052395 said:


> CBS is saying up to 14" of snow for Monday -Tuesday for the cities......anyone hear this


..........sigh


----------



## qualitycut

Sure there is some street flooding with the leaves and all the rain


----------



## banonea

skorum03;2052398 said:


> Not the cities near us


On Facebook (so it must be true) thae are saying northin and wi


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;2052395 said:


> CBS is saying up to 14" of snow for Monday -Tuesday for the cities......anyone hear this


Probably a typo.... should be 1-4", not 14".


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;2052395 said:


> CBS is saying up to 14" of snow for Monday -Tuesday for the cities......anyone hear this


Maybe if this was snow...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2052403 said:


> ..........sigh


No offense unit, but usually your posts are so cryptic, that alot of guys here skim over them.


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;2052405 said:


> On Facebook (so it must be true) thae are saying northin and wi


You sure it wasn't from last year?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Tornado warning at Waterloo IA.


----------



## unit28

Ifitp.......



Better?


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2052307 said:


> Yea i think these newer trucks eat the tires faster with the power, i feel like my tires are always breaking loose when i accelerate. Maybe its just my driving


It's gotta be the truck. I have that issue too


----------



## unit28

Heads up Eastside
......

Wait for it


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;2052395 said:


> CBS is saying up to 14" of snow for Monday -Tuesday for the cities......anyone hear this


That would be sweet!


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;2052435 said:


> That would be sweet!


Thus!......


----------



## qualitycut

You guys are drunk


----------



## Polarismalibu

Standing in the doorway at the shop lighting just hit the tree across the lot. Might need to go change now


----------



## unit28

Check the wrf.....
Just had it moving east


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2052444 said:


> You guys are drunk


I have only had half a beer. Come on now I know I can handle at least a full one


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;2052429 said:


> Ifitp.......
> 
> Better?


I have no idea what the big deal is?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2052444 said:


> You guys are drunk


Finally something we both agree on


----------



## unit28

It had snow there a second ago.
Hit refresh then it disappeared

http://hopwrf.info/


----------



## unit28

http://hopwrf.info/HopWRF-1/index_1.html

Oh well


----------



## qualitycut

What am i missing here?
http://minnesota.cbslocal.com/2014/11/09/seasons-first-storm-could-dump-14-inches-on-minn/

Ha 14 in the link

Didnt see a date in the article


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2052470 said:


> What am i missing here?
> http://minnesota.cbslocal.com/2014/11/09/seasons-first-storm-could-dump-14-inches-on-minn/
> 
> Ha 14 in the link
> 
> Didnt see a date in the article


..........sigh


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2052470 said:


> What am i missing here?
> http://minnesota.cbslocal.com/2014/11/09/seasons-first-storm-could-dump-14-inches-on-minn/
> 
> Ha 14 in the link
> 
> Didnt see a date in the article


It's gotta be old


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;2052487 said:


> It's gotta be old


......thus we agree


----------



## Polarismalibu

My tires won't grab a wet road at all anymore fun


----------



## Bill1090

unit28;2052483 said:


> ..........sigh


What's on your mind Unit?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2052487 said:


> It's gotta be old


Yea well bano said it then my driver posted ot to my Facebook and didn't see a date till i posted the link


----------



## unit28

Somethings going to play out here.

Like I said sw mix , les north, and east

Maybe igh......which had mix already graupel/hail


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2052492 said:


> My tires won't grab a wet road at all anymore fun


That's probably not a good thing.


----------



## qualitycut

Side note. You can not see the lines on the new paved roads hardly When they are wet


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;2052496 said:


> Somethings going to play out here.
> 
> Like I said sw mix , les north, and east
> 
> Maybe igh......which had mix already graupel/hail


Needs to move 150 miles south.


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2052496 said:


> Somethings going to play out here.
> 
> Like I said sw mix , les north, and east
> 
> Maybe igh......which had mix already graupel/hail


Not plowing grounds in the 50s


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2052501 said:


> Not plowing grounds in the 50s


County does it ........allways


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2052498 said:


> Side note. You can not see the lines on the new paved roads hardly When they are wet


I've got extra aftermarket lights...6 extra
And Phillips headlights, which are 2x better than Sylvania

I'm always on the back roads at 330am going to work
Best investment in my truck so far


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2052498 said:


> Side note. You can not see the lines on the new paved roads hardly When they are wet


I was just thinking that.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2052498 said:


> Side note. You can not see the lines on the new paved roads hardly When they are wet


huh I think that's when I see them best


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2052497 said:


> That's probably not a good thing.


Yeah that's what I get for being a cheap azz


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2052514 said:


> Yeah that's what I get for being a cheap azz


What kind did you get?


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2052516 said:


> What kind did you get?


Haven't gotten any yet


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2052520 said:


> Haven't gotten any yet


I see.........m


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2052470 said:


> What am i missing here?
> http://minnesota.cbslocal.com/2014/11/09/seasons-first-storm-could-dump-14-inches-on-minn/
> 
> Ha 14 in the link
> 
> Didnt see a date in the article


Date is last year, 11/9/14.

Facebook reminded me yesterday that I made a post saying my tractor driver would be on the 5 pm 'cco news.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2052444 said:


> You guys are drunk


This......


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2052470 said:


> What am i missing here?
> http://minnesota.cbslocal.com/2014/11/09/seasons-first-storm-could-dump-14-inches-on-minn/
> 
> Ha 14 in the link
> 
> Didnt see a date in the article


Yep... 2014


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2052503 said:


> County does it ........allways


Hahahahahaha


----------



## unit28

Although some mixed qpf is possible across northwest iowa and southwestern minnesota...especially with dynamic cooling and would not rule out accumulations in the most intense bands. On thursday as the storm system moves across the great lakes...a shortwave system will drop southeastward across the northern plains and amplify across the great lakes into friday. This system will interact with the retreating and weakening cyclone but will likely produce some wet snow accumulations as colder air moves in and interacts along a surface frontal trough extending from the weakening canadian low across the great lakes. As a result...snow will develop on thursday across northern minnesota and will spread eastward into friday from northern wisconsin across northern michigan. There is a low to moderate probability that snowfall on the order of 4 to 6 inches will fall across extreme northeast minnesota on day 2/thursday night into friday.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2052498 said:


> Side note. You can not see the lines on the new paved roads hardly When they are wet


I like when there is salt on the road. That little bit of white really helps me see better.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2052521 said:


> I see.........m


I think I will be tomorrow though


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2052531 said:


> I think I will be tomorrow though


Sounds like a good plan.


----------



## Doughboy12

jagext;2052282 said:


> My temp 104.8


Oh boy.............


----------



## unit28

Snow on metgen fri6am


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2052384 said:


> Yea they turn the sirens on way to much now a days. When i was younger we would actually go down stairs now i dont even think twice about it being severe


They changed that last year....FWIW. Oops. Sorry SSS


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2052550 said:


> They changed that last year....FWIW. Oops. Sorry SSS


Stfu with that


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2052554 said:


> Stfu with that


#sorrymybad #itwonthappenagain #imonatimeoutnow #dontknowwhatiwasthinking


----------



## Doughboy12

Drove past snow on the ground yesterday. #forreal


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;2052558 said:


> Drove past snow on the ground yesterday. #forreal


Should've had the MVP3 with......


----------



## NorthernProServ

Bill1090;2052530 said:


> I like when there is salt on the road. That little bit of white really helps me see better.


Speaking of.....let's hope someone spilled a bag of salt on the 394/100 ramp....or........not kidding either


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;2052573 said:


> Speaking of.....let's hope someone spilled a bag of salt on the 394/100 ramp....or........not kidding either


Pictures?...


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;2052574 said:


> Pictures?...


Negative

Didn't feel like driving off the ramp to take one


----------



## Bill1090

NorthernProServ;2052573 said:


> Speaking of.....let's hope someone spilled a bag of salt on the 394/100 ramp....or........not kidding either


Nooooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## Bill1090

Minnesota monster!

http://www.outdoorlife.com/blogs/bi...-ripley-minnesota-monster?MhooUjpQTWt38p8I.01


----------



## Polarismalibu

So echo 770 will fire on starting fluid. New fuel filter, took the carb out and cleaned. Good spark still won't start any ideas?


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;2052577 said:


> Negative
> 
> Didn't feel like driving off the ramp to take one


Copy that.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Bill1090;2052581 said:


> Minnesota monster!
> 
> http://www.outdoorlife.com/blogs/bi...-ripley-minnesota-monster?MhooUjpQTWt38p8I.01


From 2009...


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2052573 said:


> Speaking of.....let's hope someone spilled a bag of salt on the 394/100 ramp....or........not kidding either


Didnt see a dodge on its side down the ditch did ya?


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;2052582 said:


> So echo 770 will fire on starting fluid. New fuel filter, took the carb out and cleaned. Good spark still won't start any ideas?


Fuel pickup tube inside the gas tank either cracked or got moved so it won't suck?


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2052554 said:


> Stfu with that


Rotflmao!!!!


----------



## Bill1090

NorthernProServ;2052589 said:


> From 2009...


Good catch......


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;2052592 said:


> Fuel pickup tube inside the gas tank either cracked or got moved so it won't suck?


No that's all good


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;2052596 said:


> No that's all good


Hmmm. Is the primer bulb working?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;2052597 said:


> Hmmm. Is the primer bulb working?


Yeah primes up just fine. Makes no sense to me at all. And I'm good with engines


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2052602 said:


> Yeah primes up just fine. Makes no sense to me at all. And I'm good with engines


Obviously not........


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2052604 said:


> Obviously not........


Thanks wise guy Usually the engine is a bit bigger and complex this is kinda frustrating me.

There's no reason it shouldn't start fuel is going threw the carb just fine. I'm stumped


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2052582 said:


> So echo 770 will fire on starting fluid. New fuel filter, took the carb out and cleaned. Good spark still won't start any ideas?


You have one of my blowers???

I have two right now, have to run at about 3/4 choke to get them to run full throttle.


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;2052602 said:


> Yeah primes up just fine. Makes no sense to me at all. And I'm good with engines


Exact same thing happened with my Echo trimmer. I gave up on it...


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2052608 said:


> You have one of my blowers???
> 
> I have two right now, have to run at about 3/4 choke to get them to run full throttle.


I wish I could get it to that point even


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2052610 said:


> Exact same thing happened with my Echo trimmer. I gave up on it...


I have a 10 min rule with my hand held stuff. After 10 it goes to the shop or garbage.


----------



## Bill1090

Novak is using big words.....


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2052613 said:


> I have a 10 min rule with my hand held stuff. After 10 it goes to the shop or garbage.


It was time for a new one. The Echo lasted me 4 years.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2052613 said:


> I have a 10 min rule with my hand held stuff. After 10 it goes to the shop or garbage.


Yeah I'm about to say screw it and bring it in


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2052613 said:


> I have a 10 min rule with my hand held stuff. After 10 it goes to the shop or garbage.


This....

Trimmers are 3 minutes!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;2052614 said:


> Novak is using big words.....


He must be reading my posts. I said hours ago this would be 14" if it was snow.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2052615 said:


> It was time for a new one. The Echo lasted me 4 years.


My 770 is on season 6. I rarely change filters. I had to had to change fuel filter. Couldn't get above half throttle. Runs like new. It'll go 6 more seasons I feel


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2052605 said:


> Thanks wise guy Usually the engine is a bit bigger and complex this is kinda frustrating me.
> 
> There's no reason it shouldn't start fuel is going threw the carb just fine. I'm stumped


Plug or gap?


----------



## jimslawnsnow




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2052613 said:


> I have a 10 min rule with my hand held stuff. After 10 it goes to the shop or garbage.


My one blower has been to the shop 3 times.

It's going back tomorrow morning.


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;2052605 said:


> Thanks wise guy Usually the engine is a bit bigger and complex this is kinda frustrating me.
> 
> There's no reason it shouldn't start fuel is going threw the carb just fine. I'm stumped


If it runs on starting fluid but won't run otherwise it is not getting fuel. You might get fuel to the carb but if the float is stuck closed or the jet is plugged it won't run.

P.s. all my 6 year old stihl stuff starts right up and I have done nothing to any of it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;2052633 said:


> If it runs on starting fluid but won't run otherwise it is not getting fuel. You might get fuel to the carb but if the float is stuck closed or the jet is plugged it won't run.
> 
> P.s. all my 6 year old stihl stuff starts right up and I have done nothing to any of it.


I get fuel on my hand if I pull the plug and cover the cylinder with my hand. I took the carb apart and cleaned it. Thing is just stubborn like most women apparently


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I called my guys off for tomorrow.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2052633 said:


> If it runs on starting fluid but won't run otherwise it is not getting fuel. You might get fuel to the carb but if the float is stuck closed or the jet is plugged it won't run.
> 
> P.s. all my 6 year old stihl stuff starts right up and I have done nothing to any of it.


I have a echo saw 9 years old runs great 2 trimmers one is i had when i started use it a few times a year and runs great. Blower few years old and is ok but needs new air filter


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2052638 said:


> I called my guys off for tomorrow.


Why it will be dry in the morning


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2052641 said:


> Why it will be dry in the morning


This. This storm was a bust down here.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2052641 said:


> Why it will be dry in the morning


I have some stuff to do myself if it is.......


----------



## Bill1090




----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2052608 said:


> You have one of my blowers???
> 
> I have two right now, have to run at about 3/4 choke to get them to run full throttle.


I usually just replace the carb at that point... usually works


----------



## skorum03

I think tomorrow I will clean out some gutters and that will be about it. It has been raining hard.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2052630 said:


> My one blower has been to the shop 3 times.
> 
> It's going back tomorrow morning.


Sounds like someone will have some cheap blowers for sale shortly


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2052644 said:


> I have some stuff to do myself if it is.......


Still raining here


----------



## NorthernProServ

Does anybody watch blood and oil on ABC?


----------



## Drakeslayer

NorthernProServ;2052655 said:


> Does anybody watch blood and oil on ABC?


I do. I would cafe both of Haps women.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Drakeslayer;2052661 said:


> I do. I would cafe both of Haps women.


O yeah ! That a boy!

Actually a good show to watch.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2052661 said:


> I do. I would cafe both of Haps women.


Sounds like i need to start watching


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well got all the snow stuff down and fluids changed. Mmmm now what to do until it snows


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2052665 said:


> Well got all the snow stuff down and fluids changed. Mmmm now what to do until it snows


I'll bring all my stuff over and we'll start on those


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2052663 said:


> Sounds like i need to start watching


There is a hand full of fine women on there


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2052666 said:


> I'll bring all my stuff over and we'll start on those


If you need a warm place to work on stuff your welcome anytime. Just right off 101 and 36


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2052670 said:


> If you need a warm place to work on stuff your welcome anytime. Just right off 101 and 36


I should run up there and we should talk snow Thumbs Up


----------



## Drakeslayer

NorthernProServ;2052662 said:


> O yeah ! That a boy!
> 
> Actually a good show to watch.


And I lived it. Had a customer fly us up there on a private jet to build a retaining wall because he couldn't find anyone to do it. This was 3 years ago.


----------



## NorthernProServ

NWS has rain and snow every day next week


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2052673 said:


> And I lived it. Had a customer fly us up there on a private jet to build a retaining wall because he couldn't find anyone to do it. This was 3 years ago.


You just rent everything up there or what?


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2052672 said:


> I should run up there and we should talk snow Thumbs Up


Anytime. I'm up there a lot working on something


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;2052673 said:


> And I lived it. Had a customer fly us up there on a private jet to build a retaining wall because he couldn't find anyone to do it. This was 3 years ago.


That sounds like it could be sweet or a big pain


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;2052605 said:


> Thanks wise guy Usually the engine is a bit bigger and complex this is kinda frustrating me.
> 
> There's no reason it shouldn't start fuel is going threw the carb just fine. I'm stumped


have you put a new plug in? had that before, good spark on the old plug but no go, put in a new plug, fire right up


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2052613 said:


> I have a 10 min rule with my hand held stuff. After 10 it goes to the shop or garbage.





Polarismalibu;2052611 said:


> I wish I could get it to that point even





Bill1090;2052610 said:


> Exact same thing happened with my Echo trimmer. I gave up on it...





LwnmwrMan22;2052608 said:


> You have one of my blowers???
> 
> I have two right now, have to run at about 3/4 choke to get them to run full throttle.





SnowGuy73;2052621 said:


> This....
> 
> Trimmers are 3 minutes!


this is why I got a guy for all my small engine stuff. It is the only thing I don't do myself


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;2052680 said:


> have you put a new plug in? had that before, good spark on the old plug but no go, put in a new plug, fire right up


Yeah I tried a new one too


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2052665 said:


> Well got all the snow stuff down and fluids changed. Mmmm now what to do until it snows


You can help trim back everything in the courtyard at the place off of University you were working next to us at.


----------



## Doughboy12

Green Grass;2052633 said:


> If it runs on starting fluid but won't run otherwise it is not getting fuel. You might get fuel to the carb but if the float is stuck closed or the jet is plugged it won't run.
> 
> P.s. all my 6 year old stihl stuff starts right up and I have done nothing to any of it.


This..............only suckers go with off brands and think they are saving money...:waving:

Chain lift is better....:laughing:

Said the home owner...


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2052686 said:


> You can help trim back everything in the courtyard at the place off of University you were working next to us at.


When are you doing that?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2052686 said:


> You can help trim back everything in the courtyard at the place off of University you were working next to us at.


Haha, I think I recall hearing about that earlier today


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2052692 said:


> When are you doing that?


Monday/Tuesday. Then the one in St. Anthony Wed/Thur.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2052696 said:


> Monday/Tuesday. Then the one in St. Anthony Wed/Thur.


Monday Tuesday won't work but wed thur im free. Baby should be here Monday early


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2052697 said:


> Monday Tuesday won't work but wed thur im free. Baby should be here Monday early


Ahh... I remember telling my wife I had to work the day after she got out of the hospital


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2052700 said:


> Ahh... I remember telling my wife I had to work the day after she got out of the hospital


she figured I would be already. If it wasn't getting ridiculous to find materials and the baby being due I would be doing some jobs I pushed till spring.


----------



## qualitycut

Sounds like a hurricane out side


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2052701 said:


> she figured I would be already. If it wasn't getting ridiculous to find materials and the baby being due I would be doing some jobs I pushed till spring.


I'm not having a problem finding materials


----------



## SnowGuy73

43° windy, light rain.


----------



## CityGuy

40° windy, mist


----------



## SnowGuy73

Everything is soaked. 

Brickman showed 1.92"


----------



## SnowGuy73

Rain has stopped.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2052724 said:


> Rain has stopped.


Same here. Roads and parking lots wet and have puddles.


----------



## Bill1090

Next week's looking like a wash...


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;2052732 said:


> Next week's looking like a wash...


That will change I'm sure.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2052732 said:


> Next week's looking like a wash...


I was thinking the same


----------



## albhb3

Clearing skys on the big lake


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Sure is dark out


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2052740 said:


> Sure is dark out


Wind aint to bad here, but i haven't been out of the house......


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2052740 said:


> Sure is dark out


That it is.


----------



## cbservicesllc

1.25 in the rain gauge here... wind should dry things out today... perennial cutbacks it is


----------



## djagusch

cbservicesllc;2052700 said:


> Ahh... I remember telling my wife I had to work the day after she got out of the hospital


I plowed two driveways on the way to the appointment to induce her with our oldest. 6am we needed to be at wyoming. Left at 4:30 am for the 40 min drive so I could get them in. That pregnant and in the truck doing driveways to be young and dumb again!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;2052754 said:


> I plowed two driveways on the way to the appointment to induce her with our oldest. 6am we needed to be at wyoming. Left at 4:30 am for the 40 min drive so I could get them in. That pregnant and in the truck doing driveways to be young and dumb again!


I'd tell you to try that now, but you already have enough kids.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Heh, good luck to you guys trying to work today.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2052747 said:


> 1.25 in the rain gauge here... wind should dry things out today... perennial cutbacks it is


You sound ambitious


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2052761 said:


> You sound ambitious


I'm still laying in bed. How's that for ambition?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2052759 said:


> Heh, good luck to you guys trying to work today.


Any kind of work or just clean ups


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;2052763 said:


> I'm still laying in bed. How's that for ambition?


Me too. Just watching the dvr so will be for at least another hour


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2052764 said:


> Any kind of work or just clean ups


Any OUTDOOR work. Better???


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2052759 said:


> Heh, good luck to you guys trying to work today.


Putting in a full day cutting plants and brush mowing.


----------



## Bill1090

Winds picking up.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2052766 said:


> Any OUTDOOR work. Better???


Easy killer, why not ANY OUTDOOR work?


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2052769 said:


> Putting in a full day cutting plants and brush mowing.


With a skid?


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;2052773 said:


> With a skid?


Walk behind.


----------



## Bill1090

Marathon of SSS's girlfriend on.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2052778 said:


> Marathon of SSS's girlfriend on.


Since he doesn't read Plowsite any more thanks to nonprofessionals, no since posting this.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2052761 said:


> You sound ambitious


payup payup payup


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2052771 said:


> Easy killer, why not ANY OUTDOOR work?


Medians are full of water in Blaine. Wind blowing 25 mph.

I see nothing but making a mess.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2052781 said:


> Since he doesn't read Plowsite any more thanks to nonprofessionals, no since posting this.


He's gotta come back... He's the creator of the VRAC!


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2052783 said:


> payup payup payup


Well if its extra then yea.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2052781 said:


> Since he doesn't read Plowsite any more thanks to nonprofessionals, no since posting this.


Huh? What's this about?


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2052781 said:


> Since he doesn't read Plowsite any more thanks to nonprofessionals, no since posting this.


I was trying to lure him in.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2052759 said:


> Heh, good luck to you guys trying to work today.


Working in the garage today,then might go get a load or 2 of salt.


----------



## qualitycut

Thought some of you said it was supposed to snow last night


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;2052796 said:


> Working in the garage today,then might go get a load or 2 of salt.


Paperwork here. It looks miserable outside.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;2052781 said:


> Since he doesn't read Plowsite any more thanks to nonprofessionals, no since posting this.


His wife most likely said how much time he wastes on this site and to choose or she looked at his browser history and found out why 93x calls computers the naked lady machine. Then she took away his Internet privilages.

He will be back it's a addiction.


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;2052805 said:


> His wife most likely said how much time he wastes on this site and to choose or she looked at his browser history and found out why 93x calls computers the naked lady machine. Then she took away his Internet privilages.
> 
> He will be back it's a addiction.


He's probably just busy and using dough as a escape goat lol


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2052670 said:


> If you need a warm place to work on stuff your welcome anytime. Just right off 101 and 36


Ha. Don't tempt me. I still work outside. No garage. Haven't had one since I started. On the really cold days I use a life line and phone a friend or just take it to a shop. I'll get a garage some day. Soon hopefully at 45 it's getting harder and harder to work on stuff in the cold


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2052789 said:


> Well if its extra then yea.


Not extra... but after losing all the money on cleanups last year, I'm not taking chances... I will have a jammed full week next week if it doesn't rain a drop


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2052810 said:


> Ha. Don't tempt me. I still work outside. No garage. Haven't had one since I started. On the really cold days I use a life line and phone a friend or just take it to a shop. I'll get a garage some day. Soon hopefully at 45 it's getting harder and harder to work on stuff in the cold


You could probably build one lol


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2052807 said:


> He's probably just busy and using dough as a escape goat lol


Your on to something there....


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2052781 said:


> Since he doesn't read Plowsite any more thanks to nonprofessionals, no since posting this.


Hey now.....it was CB that pushed him over the edge. :waving:


----------



## Green Grass

djagusch;2052805 said:


> His wife most likely said how much time he wastes on this site and to choose or she looked at his browser history and found out why 93x calls computers the naked lady machine. Then she took away his Internet privilages.
> 
> He will be back it's a addiction.


Maybe he went to plowsite treatment!


----------



## Green Grass

Went to my son school this morning for a parents open house thing. They still say the pleg of allegiance everyday


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2052704 said:


> I'm not having a problem finding materials


Yeah I'm sure gertens has everything still. Long haul for jobs I have in Rogers and elk river


----------



## Doughboy12

Started the day at 39 like you all. It is now 55 rising to 75. 
Tomorrow forecasted for 81. I could do this all winter. There has to be jobs down here too...


----------



## Doughboy12

Green Grass;2052832 said:


> Went to my son school this morning for a parents open house thing. They still say the pleg of allegiance everyday


Winning.......


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2052835 said:


> Yeah I'm sure gertens has everything still. Long haul for jobs I have in Rogers and elk river


Hedberg..........


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2052815 said:


> You could probably build one lol


I'm just to cheap that's my own fault though


----------



## mnlefty

djagusch;2052805 said:


> He will be back it's a addiction.


This... I haven't plowed snow for almost 3 years now and I still read here everyday. That _could_ change soon though... the plowing part.



qualitycut;2052807 said:


> He's probably just busy and using dough as a escape goat lol


Or this...


----------



## Greenery

It's windy out


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2052829 said:


> Hey now.....it was CB that pushed him over the edge. :waving:


Haha no doubt... Who knew I'd be the one to tip the scale...


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2052843 said:


> Hedberg..........


thays still 40 minutes from elk river. Just a waste of time with days so short. Then they take forever to load too. Went there last week for some chilton took over a hour the the time the guy ran the pallet to the scale 6 times


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2052832 said:


> Went to my son school this morning for a parents open house thing. They still say the pleg of allegiance everyday


That is awesome!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2052810 said:


> Ha. Don't tempt me. I still work outside. No garage. Haven't had one since I started. On the really cold days I use a life line and phone a friend or just take it to a shop. I'll get a garage some day. Soon hopefully at 45 it's getting harder and harder to work on stuff in the cold


I'm there all the time I don't mind.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;2052832 said:


> Went to my son school this morning for a parents open house thing. They still say the pleg of allegiance everyday


Good for them!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2052843 said:


> Hedberg..........


Man they are expensive though... Got some materials in a pinch from them the last couple weeks... Like double the price...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2052868 said:


> thays still 40 minutes from elk river. Just a waste of time with days so short. Then they take forever to load too. Went there last week for some chilton took over a hour the the time the guy ran the pallet to the scale 6 times


What're you looking for?


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2052875 said:


> Man they are expensive though... Got some materials in a pinch from them the last couple weeks... Like double the price...


It's not called hedburglar for nothing


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2052876 said:


> What're you looking for?


Edging, rock mulch no one has much of anything. Got some mulch at Ceres the other day and it was junk. Stuff not worth chasing around.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2052885 said:


> Edging, rock mulch no one has much of anything. Got some mulch at Ceres the other day and it was junk. Stuff not worth chasing around.


Try Hassan at all? I just got stuff there last week... Edging Grove or Wheeler?


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2052891 said:


> Try Hassan at all? I just got stuff there last week... Edging Grove or Wheeler?


Wheeler had some Goofy edging the other day when I was there. Had a whole truck load of rock delivered from Hassan still need more but they are out for at least a week he said. At that point who knows what will be going on with the weather


----------



## skorum03

Just got a call asking if I install plows and what I have for sale


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;2052898 said:


> Just got a call asking if I install plows and what I have for sale


Ha i get those every so often about mowers or what kind of mulch and rock i carry, i will play along with and deliver it.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Very cool and a good read

http://www.twincities.com/localnews/ci_29101142/40-years-later-split-rock-shines-edmund-fitzgeralds


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2052899 said:


> Ha i get those every so often about mowers or what kind of mulch and rock i carry, i will play along with and deliver it.


Ya I missed the call and it was just a voicemail, I wonder if people just call around to companies to see if they have anything. If not, I'm not sure how they confuse the landcsaper, with the supplier of materials, parts, etc.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I suppose I should go get my tires


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2052921 said:


> I suppose I should go get my tires


Taking vasoline with?


----------



## CityGuy

Already expanding the impound lot we just built this past spring. It's double the size it was and now adding more. Not a good sign for this county.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2052922 said:


> Taking vasoline with?


Yeah probably should


----------



## Polarismalibu

$1536 with the replacement warranty not as bad as I thought it would be


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;2052931 said:


> $1536 with the replacement warranty not as bad as I thought it would be


Holy crap! What are you getting?


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2052872 said:


> I'm there all the time I don't mind.


I'll keep that favor for when I really need a place to get out of the weather


----------



## Ranger620

This weekend I have a ton of truck stuff to do. One needs ujoints one needs a rear pumpkin seal. One need a Tranny line fixed one need batteries then I think I'm good. Probably change oils in the tractor and a skid maybe the trucks too.

Wednesday I have a new cutting edge put on one of the blizzards. $235 installed with a better material than stock


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;2052932 said:


> Holy crap! What are you getting?


Duratracs. Got 20" rims $150 is the replacement warranty. So not much more then the stock tires


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2052935 said:


> This weekend I have a ton of truck stuff to do. One needs ujoints one needs a rear pumpkin seal. One need a Tranny line fixed one need batteries then I think I'm good. Probably change oils in the tractor and a skid maybe the trucks too.
> 
> Wednesday I have a new cutting edge put on one of the blizzards. $235 installed with a better material than stock


Hey Ranger, could you PM or text me your email?


----------



## skorum03

Ranger620;2052935 said:


> This weekend I have a ton of truck stuff to do. One needs ujoints one needs a rear pumpkin seal. One need a Tranny line fixed one need batteries then I think I'm good. Probably change oils in the tractor and a skid maybe the trucks too.
> 
> Wednesday I have a new cutting edge put on one of the blizzards. $235 installed with a better material than stock


I have a lot to do as well. Looking at picking up another truck and plow, have a few I am looking at, something nicer for me personally and then my 7.3 can be strictly for work. 7.3 needs glow plugs and relay, and has an oil drip. Hoping its not the pan cause you're supposed to pull the engine to do that. I'm guessing it is the pan though since I already did the turbo o-rings. So if thats the case, I pick up a new truck in next few days and other one comes in the garage for a few days. After that it can snow.

Anyone pull a 7.3 before? Talking to a guy yesterday said it wasn't as bad as it could be.


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;2052935 said:


> This weekend I have a ton of truck stuff to do. One needs ujoints one needs a rear pumpkin seal. One need a Tranny line fixed one need batteries then I think I'm good. Probably change oils in the tractor and a skid maybe the trucks too.
> 
> Wednesday I have a new cutting edge put on one of the blizzards. $235 installed with a better material than stock


Somebody has their work cut out for them.


----------



## skorum03

Polarismalibu;2052937 said:


> Duratracs. Got 20" rims $150 is the replacement warranty. So not much more then the stock tires


ya that isn't too bad then, especially on 20s. I know on 16s they are close to $1000 before the warranty depending on where you get them


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;2052937 said:


> Duratracs. Got 20" rims $150 is the replacement warranty. So not much more then the stock tires


Ahh. I'm used to 16" prices.


----------



## Bill1090

skorum03;2052943 said:


> I have a lot to do as well. Looking at picking up another truck and plow, have a few I am looking at, something nicer for me personally and then my 7.3 can be strictly for work. 7.3 needs glow plugs and relay, and has an oil drip. Hoping its not the pan cause you're supposed to pull the engine to do that. I'm guessing it is the pan though since I already did the turbo o-rings. So if thats the case, I pick up a new truck in next few days and other one comes in the garage for a few days. After that it can snow.
> 
> Anyone pull a 7.3 before? Talking to a guy yesterday said it wasn't as bad as it could be.


All 7.3s drip a little it seems. For me the worst part of pulling any motor is not screwing up the wiring harness.


----------



## cbservicesllc

skorum03;2052943 said:


> I have a lot to do as well. Looking at picking up another truck and plow, have a few I am looking at, something nicer for me personally and then my 7.3 can be strictly for work. 7.3 needs glow plugs and relay, and has an oil drip. Hoping its not the pan cause you're supposed to pull the engine to do that. I'm guessing it is the pan though since I already did the turbo o-rings. So if thats the case, I pick up a new truck in next few days and other one comes in the garage for a few days. After that it can snow.
> 
> Anyone pull a 7.3 before? Talking to a guy yesterday said it wasn't as bad as it could be.


Still need a plow mount?


----------



## skorum03

Bill1090;2052949 said:


> All 7.3s drip a little it seems. For me the worst part of pulling any motor is not screwing up the wiring harness.


Ya, I'm not surprised, and won't be surprised to find that it is the pan.

Now the problem is, I pull the motor, should I do the up-pipes which most likely are leaky, do I wait and do glow plugs when motor is out, do I do injectors as long as I am doing glow plugs and have the valve covers off? So many questions. And money


----------



## skorum03

cbservicesllc;2052952 said:


> Still need a plow mount?


Not any more. We are selling our other 7.3, been nothing but problems since we bought it, which is odd. Almost every part in it is still original and it is going to be a problem going forward. If we replace it with another 99-07 ford I will let you know.


----------



## cbservicesllc

skorum03;2052954 said:


> Not any more. We are selling our other 7.3, been nothing but problems since we bought it, which is odd. Almost every part in it is still original and it is going to be a problem going forward. If we replace it with another 99-07 ford I will let you know.


Sounds good


----------



## cbservicesllc

cbservicesllc;2052952 said:


> Still need a plow mount?


Djag, you ever hear from your buddy?


----------



## Bill1090

skorum03;2052953 said:


> Ya, I'm not surprised, and won't be surprised to find that it is the pan.
> 
> Now the problem is, I pull the motor, should I do the up-pipes which most likely are leaky, do I wait and do glow plugs when motor is out, do I do injectors as long as I am doing glow plugs and have the valve covers off? So many questions. And money


I'd put it up for sale for like 12 or 14k and go buy a cheap $10k gasser for working. Then put the extra money towards a nicer personal truck.


----------



## djagusch

cbservicesllc;2052958 said:


> Djag, you ever hear from your buddy?


I gave him your number. I take it he didn't call. He needed one bit I talked to him yesterday and he had the motor pulled for the oil pan. Guessing he is sinking money in that first.

Skorum call kyle at all scapes in hudson. He's doing exactly what your thinking about. He found a guy in Woodville willing to do it pretty cheap. Pan, rear main seal, valve cover gaskets


----------



## Polarismalibu

I see one of you is at discount in Rogers with your ford too


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;2052967 said:


> I see one of you is at discount in Rogers with your ford too


Going in for a balance and rotation later today but at the Brooklyn Park one.


----------



## qualitycut

Might not need to do cleanups after this wind


----------



## djagusch

cbservicesllc;2052958 said:


> Djag, you ever hear from your buddy?


He's going to be calling you. He still needs one.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Figured out why SSS isn't posting....


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;2052978 said:


> He's going to be calling you. He still needs one.


Sweet... Haven't listed it on CL yet


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2052973 said:


> Might not need to do cleanups after this wind


Put the bagged on the mower last night to clean up the shop they all blew away as of now


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2052982 said:


> Figured out why SSS isn't posting....


That's a "shocking" discovery........


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2052973 said:


> Might not need to do cleanups after this wind


I'm a little worried my 5'piles at the curbs will blow back into the yards.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2052992 said:


> I'm a little worried my 5'piles at the curbs will blow back into the yards.


Or down the road


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2052992 said:


> I'm a little worried my 5'piles at the curbs will blow back into the yards.


I'm a little shocked and confused


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;2052931 said:


> $1536 with the replacement warranty not as bad as I thought it would be


Holy cafe! !!!!!! 18's installed with warranty where 900


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2052996 said:


> Or down the road


Now that would be ideal...


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2052996 said:


> Or down the road


I wouldn't complain.


----------



## Green Grass

Starting to sprinkle


----------



## Bill1090

Looks like snow in Duluth on radar.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;2052999 said:


> Holy cafe! !!!!!! 18's installed with warranty where 900


My 16" on my 6.0 were $1100 for duratracs


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I'm hoping I found at least one shoveler. Class a licence and is a applicator for the co-op


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2052931 said:


> $1536 with the replacement warranty not as bad as I thought it would be


Geez, where the hell did you go


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2052999 said:


> Holy cafe! !!!!!! 18's installed with warranty where 900


I got quoted on 3 ot 4 different sets and all around 1100-1200 for 20s


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2053013 said:


> I got quoted on 3 ot 4 different sets and all around 1100-1200 for 20s


I bought mine on a deal buy 3 get the 4th for a $1


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2053012 said:


> Geez, where the hell did you go


Discount....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2053014 said:


> I bought mine on a deal buy 3 get the 4th for a $1


I paid regular price with warranty at Discount in Lino Lakes and was just under $900 / set for 18's and a set of 17's, each. Same price for both trucks.


----------



## ryde307

Anyone looking for or know anyone wanting to buy a 2011 Skidoo Rs 600 Trail converted. Not perfect but good shape.


----------



## djagusch

Polarismalibu;2052931 said:


> $1536 with the replacement warranty not as bad as I thought it would be


Lwnmwrmn might be onto something trading in the trucks when they need tires. Might be cheaper to trade it in.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;2053026 said:


> Lwnmwrmn might be onto something trading in the trucks when they need tires. Might be cheaper to trade it in.


I know you're saying that tongue in cheek, but much more and it would start to be a deciding factor.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sprinkles in Shakopee.


----------



## Polarismalibu

djagusch;2053026 said:


> Lwnmwrmn might be onto something trading in the trucks when they need tires. Might be cheaper to trade it in.


I did that with the last truck after having it 6 months. Can't keep doing that lol


----------



## CityGuy

Misting........


----------



## Bill1090

Tiny sleet pellets....


----------



## Polarismalibu

Place is so busy they still haven't got the tires in. So much for that two hours


----------



## Bill1090

Roads turning white on MN dot cams.

Edit. Nevermind. It was a glare.


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;2053026 said:


> Lwnmwrmn might be onto something trading in the trucks when they need tires. Might be cheaper to trade it in.


That's what i usually do. I need tires and the 3k warranty soon. Might just take the 4k and put it down on a new truck.


----------



## Polarismalibu

ryde307;2053025 said:


> Anyone looking for or know anyone wanting to buy a 2011 Skidoo Rs 600 Trail converted. Not perfect but good shape.


Getting a rmk now? Or a assault? Can't go wrong there


----------



## qualitycut

High in the mid 50s next Thursday


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2053063 said:


> That's what i usually do. I need tires and the 3k warranty soon. Might just take the 4k and put it down on a new truck.


Hold out for the 2017, has 7 cameras on it.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2053076 said:


> High in the mid 50s next Thursday


Cafe that..


----------



## CityGuy

So apparently it's my fault that people can't read lane end signs and merge the tailgate me after lettering 2 cars in but not the 3rd that came speeding up.
Well just set someone got a good brake check after riding my rear end for a bit.


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;2053079 said:


> Hold out for the 2017, has 7 cameras on it.


I saw the new one in the magnetic gray. I actually like that one. All the others I have seen I haven't liked at all


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2053079 said:


> Hold out for the 2017, has 7 cameras on it.


I probably will, thats not till next fall though


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2053080 said:


> Cafe that..


I need it supposed to rain mon tues, plus the clean up i wanted to do tomorrow has standing water in the ditches where all the leaves are.


----------



## Bill1090




----------



## CityGuy

If I'm playing music on Goggle Play Music on my phone does a call or text override the music?


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;2053116 said:


> If I'm playing music on Goggle Play Music on my phone does a call or text override the music?


Yes.......


----------



## CityGuy

I need a Bluetooth hands free. Anybody have any recommendations?


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;2053119 said:


> Yes.......


Thank you.


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;2053120 said:


> I need a Bluetooth hands free. Anybody have any recommendations?


JabraTalk. $30 at best buy and you can listen to your music from it.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2053116 said:


> If I'm playing music on Goggle Play Music on my phone does a call or text override the music?


Nope makes the phone useless.


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;2053124 said:


> JabraTalk. $30 at best buy and you can listen to your music from it.


Before I Google it, boom Mike or just ear type thing.


----------



## qualitycut

Weird, got 3 contracts back from 1 company and they went from a 2in to 1 in with salt at my descression from on call only.


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;2053129 said:


> Before I Google it, boom Mike or just ear type thing.


Small ear piece.


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;2053135 said:


> Small ear piece.


Perfect. Will take a look. Thanks


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2053095 said:


> I need it supposed to rain mon tues, plus the clean up i wanted to do tomorrow has standing water in the ditches where all the leaves are.


I need it dry too but also need the grass to stop cafe growing.

Mowed some today that were done 2 weeks ago and a few were boarder line double cut.....cafe. irrigation has been off for a month to


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2053131 said:


> Weird, got 3 contracts back from 1 company and they went from a 2in to 1 in with salt at my descression from on call only.


That worked out good then!


----------



## NorthernProServ

NorthernProServ;2053147 said:


> I need it dry too but also need the grass to stop cafe growing.
> 
> Mowed some today that were done 2 weeks ago and a few were boarder line double cut.....cafe. irrigation has been off for a month to


I see rain all day Wed. from the weather channel

Going to blow big time if that's the case.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2053151 said:


> That worked out good then!


Yup now my guy will have more hours on 1 inch plows


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2053095 said:


> I need it supposed to rain mon tues, plus the clean up i wanted to do tomorrow has standing water in the ditches where all the leaves are.


The storm that was in the Pacific will move in next week

It's the week after that, that's going to look good on long range forecasts. .....attm


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2053159 said:


> The storm that was in the Pacific will move in next week
> 
> It's the week after that's going to look good on long range forecasts. .....attm


So Thanksgiving. Goodie.


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;2053159 said:


> The storm that was in the Pacific will move in next week
> 
> It's the week after that, that's going to look good on long range forecasts. .....attm


Good as in good weather, or good as in snow?


----------



## NorthernProServ

Who here can weld ?

Need the frame on my trailer fixed up after the towel head hit us. Side sub frame is tore back at the front corner.

If I can get it welded, should be able to pop a new panel in easy.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2053131 said:


> Weird, got 3 contracts back from 1 company and they went from a 2in to 1 in with salt at my descression from on call only.


Winter just got busier! Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2053159 said:


> The storm that was in the Pacific will move in next week
> 
> It's the week after that, that's going to look good on long range forecasts. .....attm


Good for which camp?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2053160 said:


> So Thanksgiving. Goodie.


Hey, he said "good"... That to me means no snow and warm! Thumbs Up


----------



## unit28

CityGuy;2053164 said:


> Good as in good weather, or good as in snow?


Good and cold

gfs has been in and out with precipitation already
But what can you really say....it's to far out to pin it down

As far as temps, that is staying consistent, itll finally start making good ice

We'll have a smudge of precipitation to play with before a more robust lps....low pressure system comes out of the Pacific

This is Sunday the 22nd, Temps could get mid 20's for lows mid 30 for high with a tenth of precip.

It's no confidence attm but Temps crash


----------



## CityGuy

KFC is testing out delivery. They plan on more cities by the end of the year.


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;2053168 said:


> Who here can weld ?
> 
> Need the frame on my trailer fixed up after the towel head hit us. Side sub frame is tore back at the front corner.
> 
> If I can get it welded, should be able to pop a new panel in easy.


I would just take that into crystal welding or there's a good place in Anoka by the fair grounds when your done for the season.


----------



## CityGuy

Holy dark to the east. Looks like midnight.


----------



## CityGuy

Was just thinking of how big the drifts of snow would be with all this wind


----------



## unit28

...
I see flakes headed to igh


----------



## CityGuy

Mexican for dinner from Taco Ranch.


----------



## unit28

CityGuy;2053189 said:


> Holy dark to the east. Looks like midnight.


Heads up east side?


----------



## unit28

CityGuy;2053192 said:


> Was just thinking of how big the drifts of snow would be with all this wind


Wouldn't want that.....no sir


----------



## CityGuy

Has anyone tried Crush Strawberry? Looks interesting.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2053193 said:


> ...
> I see flakes headed to igh


Hahahahaha


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;2053197 said:


> Wouldn't want that.....no sir


4 to 5 footers in spots?


----------



## unit28

CityGuy;2053198 said:


> Has anyone tried Crush Strawberry? Looks interesting.


Maybe it's a southern thing

Seen it many years ago
It's not bad....


----------



## unit28

CityGuy;2053201 said:


> 4 to 5 footers in spots?


With this, you'd have 2' snow by itself easy
Add the wind, it'd be up top a door frame


----------



## qualitycut

Rain in Woodbury.... great


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2053193 said:


> ...
> I see flakes headed to igh


Watch your mouth. Grauple though


----------



## unit28

Shouldn't be much

Bullseye none the less


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2053224 said:


> Watch your mouth. Grauple though


Just wait till 6am........


----------



## Bill1090

Currently 41° here. We need the freezer effect ASAP!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just got done raining at 5 Guys in Shoreview.


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2053227 said:


> Just wait till 6am........


Cabt wait. No work again. Cafe


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2053198 said:


> Has anyone tried Crush Strawberry? Looks interesting.


It's pretty good. Can't beat orange though


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2053231 said:


> Cabt wait. No work again. Cafe


Maybe the wind will help


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2053229 said:


> Currently 41° here. We need the freezer effect ASAP!


You and unit both need soap in your mouths


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2053232 said:


> It's pretty good. Can't beat orange though


Grape in glass bottles os good to


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2053234 said:


> You and unit both need soap in your mouths


#NeedSnow.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2053237 said:


> #Needtofinishleafs


Ifify........ lol


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2053120 said:


> I need a Bluetooth hands free. Anybody have any recommendations?


I have blue parrot. I beat the heck out of it, plus it has a 60' range. It's nice shoveling drives and still able to take calls if I need to


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2053232 said:


> It's pretty good. Can't beat orange though


Is it like code red dew in a way or more hawian punch?


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2053242 said:


> I have blue parrot. I beat the heck out of it, plus it has a 60' range. It's nice shoveling drives and still able to take calls if I need to


I will look it up. Thanks.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;2053168 said:


> Who here can weld ?
> 
> Need the frame on my trailer fixed up after the towel head hit us. Side sub frame is tore back at the front corner.
> 
> If I can get it welded, should be able to pop a new panel in easy.


Just got done replacing everything on my 20' open. Nice and solid now


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2053245 said:


> I will look it up. Thanks.


Whatever you get make sure it has a long range so you can leave the phone in the truck and not worry about where it is. Blue parrot is a little bulkier, many over the road driver use them


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2053238 said:


> Ifify........ lol


I thought we were done with that crap!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2053250 said:


> I thought we were done with that crap!


I never did hear why everyone gets so bent out of shape about it?


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2053235 said:


> Grape in glass bottles os good to


I haven't had that in a long time


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;2053229 said:


> Currently 41° here. We need the freezer effect ASAP!


Almost there!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2053250 said:


> I thought we were done with that crap!


Trying to draw sss out


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2053244 said:


> Is it like code red dew in a way or more hawian punch?


Totally different then both of those


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2053252 said:


> I never did hear why everyone gets so bent out of shape about it?


I have no idea.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2053252 said:


> I never did hear why everyone gets so bent out of shape about it?


I dont think anyone did sss said something about it and him not coming in but i think he just was using it as an excuse because he's busy


----------



## unit28

CityGuy;2053244 said:


> Is it like code red dew in a way or more hawian punch?


Better than that


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2053264 said:


> I dont think anyone did sss said something about it and him not coming in but i think he just was using it as an excuse because he's busy


Or under the weather


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2053264 said:


> I dont think anyone did sss said something about it and him not coming in but i think he just was using it as an excuse because he's busy


Maybe his wife is holding him hostage again..


----------



## qualitycut

Santa at the mall already


----------



## IDST

Just got admitted to the hospital with pneumonia. This sucks


----------



## unit28

jagext;2053275 said:


> Just got admitted to the hospital with pneumonia. This sucks


Had a flu shot and got pneumonia couple weeks after.

I


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2053274 said:


> Santa at the mall already


Your joking??


----------



## Polarismalibu

jagext;2053275 said:


> Just got admitted to the hospital with pneumonia. This sucks


Dang that's no fun. I have been threw that a few times. Get well soon!


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2053249 said:


> Whatever you get make sure it has a long range so you can leave the phone in the truck and not worry about where it is. Blue parrot is a little bulkier, many over the road driver use them


My bigger issue is in the truck. Not enough hands to drive and run plow controls and hold a phone. I also worry about noise with all the iron on the ground.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2053285 said:


> My bigger issue is in the truck. Not enough hands to drive and run plow controls and hold a phone. I also worry about noise with all the iron on the ground.


You should need hands free in there anyway


----------



## CityGuy

Anybody have the integrated remote start on a Chevy 08 time frame? Want to know if I hit the button with the key still in it while in park if the truck will stay running and I can leave with the keys?


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2053286 said:


> You should need hands free in there anyway


There government there exempt dot don't mess with them when they can pick on us in our pickups


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2053288 said:


> Anybody have the integrated remote start on a Chevy 08 time frame? Want to know if I hit the button with the key still in it while in park if the truck will stay running and I can leave with the keys?


Yeah they run for 15 minutes and shut off.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2053288 said:


> Anybody have the integrated remote start on a Chevy 08 time frame? Want to know if I hit the button with the key still in it while in park if the truck will stay running and I can leave with the keys?


Why don't youtry it?


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2053233 said:


> Maybe the wind will help


Hope so, it did today...


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2053289 said:


> There government there exempt dot don't mess with them when they can pick on us in our pickups


I know. ...... hence should


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2053265 said:


> Better than that


This.......


----------



## Bill1090

jagext;2053275 said:


> Just got admitted to the hospital with pneumonia. This sucks


Sorry to hear thay.


----------



## Bill1090

Wild are not looking too hot.


----------



## Doughboy12

NorthernProServ;2052906 said:


> Very cool and a good read
> 
> http://www.twincities.com/localnews/ci_29101142/40-years-later-split-rock-shines-edmund-fitzgeralds


Had planned to go with some friends...then this trip came up...and all cafe hit the fan.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jagext;2053275 said:


> Just got admitted to the hospital with pneumonia. This sucks


Pneumonia is rough... If I never have that again, it will be too soon... Hope you get over it quickly


----------



## Ranger620

Bill1090;2053302 said:


> Wild are not looking too hot.


20 to 6 shots on goal. They need to pick up the pace


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2053304 said:


> Pneumonia is rough... If I never have that again, it will be too soon... Hope you get over it quickly


That's how I feel. I had it 4 years in a row


----------



## Bill1090

That looked like a broken nose...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2053280 said:


> Your joking??


Is he?????


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;2053311 said:


> That looked like a broken nose...


Oh for sure!


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2053309 said:


> That's how I feel. I had it 4 years in a row


I hear its from wanting it to snow


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2053313 said:


> Is he?????


Was that before or after you sat in his lap?


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2053316 said:


> I hear its from wanting it to snow


Guess I can call and book my room at the hospital then. ❄❄❄❄❄


----------



## Polarismalibu

Nice goal!!!


----------



## Bill1090

We're comin!!


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;2053286 said:


> You should need hands free in there anyway


We're exempt.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2053313 said:


> Is he?????


Where are the hot elves??


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2053290 said:


> Yeah they run for 15 minutes and shut off.


2 10 minute cycles. Can I have the key on, truck running, and hit the button and it will stay on, remove key, walk away?


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;2053295 said:


> Why don't youtry it?


Did. Didn't work. Thought I may be doing wrong.


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;2053333 said:


> 2 10 minute cycles. Can I have the key on, truck running, and hit the button and it will stay on, remove key, walk away?


You mean so you can leave the truck running while you go in somewhere?


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;2053302 said:


> Wild are not looking too hot.


Tied up at 2.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2053333 said:


> 2 10 minute cycles. Can I have the key on, truck running, and hit the button and it will stay on, remove key, walk away?


No you have to re start it with the remote. You can change it to run shorter or longer


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;2053336 said:


> You mean so you can leave the truck running while you go in somewhere?


Correct. Like go in and grab my kid without shutting it off and getting out then hitting the remote.


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;2053333 said:


> 2 10 minute cycles. Can I have the key on, truck running, and hit the button and it will stay on, remove key, walk away?


Works on fords but their light years ahead in technology lol


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2053340 said:


> No you have to re start it with the remote. You can change it to run shorter or longer


Ok that sucks.


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;2053342 said:


> Correct. Like go in and grab my kid without shutting it off and getting out then hitting the remote.


I always just keep a second set of keys in the center console. Or just leave the doors unlocked if I feel brave.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2053340 said:


> No you have to re start it with the remote. You can change it to run shorter or longer


Worked on my fords. Truck running put it in park hit the remote start button turn key off and remove truck stays running. I haven't tried the 15 yet though but all my others worked that way so I can't believe they would go backwards


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2053346 said:


> Worked on my fords. Truck running put it in park hit the remote start button turn key off and remove truck stays running. I haven't tried the 15 yet though but all my others worked that way so I can't believe they would go backwards


I never knew that. I'll have to try that when I go to the shop tonight


----------



## Doughboy12

NorthernProServ;2053079 said:


> Hold out for the 2017, has 7 cameras on it.


Went by a Honda the other day with big camera bumps all over. Side view mirrors had me on camera on the dash....


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2053335 said:


> Did. Didn't work. Thought I may be doing wrong.


Idk if my does


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2053349 said:


> I never knew that. I'll have to try that when I go to the shop tonight


Let me know?


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2053354 said:


> Let me know?


We cant share that info with Chevy owners


----------



## snowman55

CityGuy;2053328 said:


> We're exempt.


Anther BS example. What could you possibly need to be on the phone for? Ain't like you have customers or employees. The more you post the more I hate government.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2053353 said:


> Idk if my does


Now I'm gonna go out and try mine


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2053359 said:


> Now I'm gonna go out and try mine


Let me know?


----------



## qualitycut

snowman55;2053357 said:


> Anther BS example. What could you possibly need to be on the phone for? Ain't like you have customers or employees. The more you post the more I hate government.


Can you anymore? Lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Geez, Dodge you can just hit the button on the dash. Leave the key in your pocket. When you get out, you leave your key in your pocket, leave it running, and lock the doors.

Your expensive trucks are behind on technology again??


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2053198 said:


> Has anyone tried Crush Strawberry? Looks interesting.


Soda??? Of course I have. Tastes like orange but in strawberry. :waving:


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2053361 said:


> Let me know?


Haha Richard


----------



## NorthernProServ

Customer calls, did a fall cleanup last year for them. They want it again, but wants to know if I can do it cheaper....told them no and they seemed all disappointed.....but still said yes


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2053361 said:


> Let me know?


Doesn't work anymore. I was cold tried a few of the more likely ways and truck shuts off when you take the key out. Wtf ford. They had it right. Had to mess with perfection. My 05 we took hunting last year woth clear site I could dam near make a mile. Probably half mile for sure and I could take the key out and keep it running


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2053359 said:


> Now I'm gonna go out and try mine


Mine didn't work


----------



## Ranger620

NorthernProServ;2053370 said:


> Customer calls, did a fall cleanup last year for them. They want it again, but wants to know if I can do it cheaper....told them no and they seemed all disappointed.....but still said yes


Should of said sure I can go half price. You want the front done or the back??


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2053364 said:


> Geez, Dodge you can just hit the button on the dash. Leave the key in your pocket. When you get out, you leave your key in your pocket, leave it running, and lock the doors.
> 
> Your expensive trucks are behind on technology again??


I know I need push button next time.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2053372 said:


> Doesn't work anymore. I was cold tried a few of the more likely ways and truck shuts off when you take the key out. Wtf ford. They had it right. Had to mess with perfection. My 05 we took hunting last year woth clear site I could dam near make a mile. Probably half mile for sure and I could take the key out and keep it running


That's a 6.0 the ignition was probably broken


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2053377 said:


> That's a 6.0 the ignition was probably broken


Well then the two I have left must have broken ignitions lol

Even works on the wife's explorer


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;2053345 said:


> I always just keep a second set of keys in the center console. Or just leave the doors unlocked if I feel brave.


I usually just lock it with my keypad on the door and leave the keys in Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2053364 said:


> Geez, Dodge you can just hit the button on the dash. Leave the key in your pocket. When you get out, you leave your key in your pocket, leave it running, and lock the doors.
> 
> Your expensive trucks are behind on technology again??


I dont like the button push i like to leave my keys in the truck instead of my pocket. Then someone can just open the truck and start it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2053376 said:


> I know I need push button next time.


The Durango, you walk up, touch the door handle and the doors unlock.

That's in the '15 pickups now.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2053346 said:


> Worked on my fords. Truck running put it in park hit the remote start button turn key off and remove truck stays running. I haven't tried the 15 yet though but all my others worked that way so I can't believe they would go backwards


Wow... I didn't know that, I may need to go try!

Disregard...


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2053354 said:


> Let me know?


That going to make you buy a Ford or what?


----------



## Doughboy12

NorthernProServ;2053168 said:


> Who here can weld ?
> 
> Need the frame on my trailer fixed up after the towel head hit us. Side sub frame is tore back at the front corner.
> 
> If I can get it welded, should be able to pop a new panel in easy.


I have a welder..............and some time to play.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2053384 said:


> Well then the two I have left must have broken ignitions lol
> 
> Even works on the wife's explorer


6.0 and a exploder wouldn't surprise me if it's broken lol.

My buddy had a cown Vic he could wiggle the key out of the ignition while it was running


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2053328 said:


> We're exempt.


So let me get this straight. You complian about how unsafe everyone is and doesnt give you space yada yada but you drive around in big truck and talk on your phone?


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;2053392 said:


> I have a welder..............and some time to play.


But the question is, CAN you weld?.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2053388 said:


> The Durango, you walk up, touch the door handle and the doors unlock.
> 
> That's in the '15 pickups now.


Love my Startac aftermarket one. 
One mile range, set any run time. Many other options too. 
Start at a set time of day.
Start at a set temp. 
Continue to run after taking the key out. 
On and on.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2053388 said:


> The Durango, you walk up, touch the door handle and the doors unlock.
> 
> That's in the '15 pickups now.


Ford had that on suv and 150s s coupleyears ago too


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;2053395 said:


> But the question is, CAN you weld?.


No comment....:laughing:

Hardest part for me would be removal. And supplies.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2053393 said:


> 6.0 and a exploder wouldn't surprise me if it's broken lol.
> 
> My buddy had a cown Vic he could wiggle the key out of the ignition while it was running


That 7.3 I got rid of in December I could start with a screwdriver Thumbs Up


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2053393 said:


> 6.0 and a exploder wouldn't surprise me if it's broken lol.
> 
> My buddy had a cown Vic he could wiggle the key out of the ignition while it was running


I'm working on getting them updated but I need it to be a slow process. Knock on wood but there all doing ok at the moment there older so I expect to put some money into them from time to time but it's better than 10 truck payments again


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2053391 said:


> That going to make you buy a Ford or what?


Not a chance. Aftermarket start like my 98 had.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2053388 said:


> The Durango, you walk up, touch the door handle and the doors unlock.
> 
> That's in the '15 pickups now.


They had it is the 13 pickups when I got mine but I didn't get it.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;2053394 said:


> So let me get this straight. You complian about how unsafe everyone is and doesnt give you space yada yada but you drive around in big truck and talk on your phone?


Nope who ever is calling can wait. That's why I want hands free.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2053394 said:


> So let me get this straight. You complian about how unsafe everyone is and doesnt give you space yada yada but you drive around in big truck and talk on your phone?


He's trying to get a hands free and do it right


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2053405 said:


> I'm working on getting them updated but I need it to be a slow process. Knock on wood but there all doing ok at the moment there older so I expect to put some money into them from time to time but it's better than 10 truck payments again


Yeah truck payments suck


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2053372 said:


> Doesn't work anymore. I was cold tried a few of the more likely ways and truck shuts off when you take the key out. Wtf ford. They had it right. Had to mess with perfection. My 05 we took hunting last year woth clear site I could dam near make a mile. Probably half mile for sure and I could take the key out and keep it running


Probably anti theft deal. Remote start with keys in and walk away and keys in ignition and you dont lock it


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2053401 said:


> That 7.3 I got rid of in December I could start with a screwdriver Thumbs Up


Good thing I didn't know that. I might have moved it on ya


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2053385 said:


> I usually just lock it with my keypad on the door and leave the keys in Thumbs Up


Thats what I do


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2053401 said:


> That 7.3 I got rid of in December I could start with a screwdriver Thumbs Up


My buddy has a few 7.3s 2 dumps a reg cab and a service truck. He moved them at his shop today and they all smoked the lot out lol. You walk by them with a ice cream cone they dont start lol


----------



## NorthernProServ

Ranger620;2053375 said:


> Should of said sure I can go half price. You want the front done or the back??


Have to remember that for the next one


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2053418 said:


> My buddy has a few 7.3s 2 dumps a reg cab and a service truck. He moved them at his shop today and they all smoked the lot out lol. You walk by them with a ice cream cone they dont start lol


My 6.0 was like that once. My glow plug relay went out when I was way back in the woods. It was 60 or so out and hard to start. There were no bugs left in the woods once it started.

That truck smoked like crazy if you got on the throttle. Worked good for changing lanes in traffic in Minneapolis


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2053418 said:


> My buddy has a few 7.3s 2 dumps a reg cab and a service truck. He moved them at his shop today and they all smoked the lot out lol. You walk by them with a ice cream cone they dont start lol


Hey its been 25° a few nights and I didn't have to plug it in!


----------



## NorthernProServ

Doughboy12;2053392 said:


> I have a welder..............and some time to play.


Check your pm


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2053388 said:


> The Durango, you walk up, touch the door handle and the doors unlock.
> 
> That's in the '15 pickups now.


On the expedition it's the same. On our 13 van if you had the key in my pocket all you had to do was touch the handle and it unlocked and you pushed a button to lock if the van was off


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2053406 said:


> Not a chance. Aftermarket start like my 98 had.


Haha, I was just curious why you wanted to know what his Ford did when you have a Chevy, figured maybe it would push you over the edge... Thumbs Up


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2053430 said:


> On the expedition it's the same. On our 13 van if you had the key in my pocket all you had to do was touch the handle and it unlocked and you pushed a button to lock if the van was off


How does it keeps on its you touching the handle?


----------



## Deershack

Anyone having any luck deer hunting? Other then a late fawn (July drop I'm guessing) thats been around my stand for the last 3 days, I haven't seen anything. I'm not going to waste my doe tag on a 100# fawn. Was hoping the change in weather up here would get them moving today but I will have to wait for tomorrow,


----------



## CityGuy

On to overtime


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2053418 said:


> My buddy has a few 7.3s 2 dumps a reg cab and a service truck. He moved them at his shop today and they all smoked the lot out lol. You walk by them with a ice cream cone they dont start lol


Haha no doubt about that... lighter weight oil in the winter helped mine


----------



## Bill1090

Deershack;2053436 said:


> Anyone having any luck deer hunting? Other then a late fawn (July drop I'm guessing) thats been around my stand for the last 3 days, I haven't seen anything. I'm not going to waste my doe tag on a 100# fawn. Was hoping the change in weather up here would get them moving today but I will have to wait for tomorrow,


They are chasing heavy down here. I think this weekend and next week it is going to be just nuts.


----------



## CityGuy

I hate this new overtime format. 3-3


----------



## Polarismalibu

Deershack;2053436 said:


> Anyone having any luck deer hunting? Other then a late fawn (July drop I'm guessing) thats been around my stand for the last 3 days, I haven't seen anything. I'm not going to waste my doe tag on a 100# fawn. Was hoping the change in weather up here would get them moving today but I will have to wait for tomorrow,


Yeah I filled my bonus tag and the gf tag. Got two others in the group as well. Seen a 10 point walking on cam the other day. I'll hopefully have him by the end of the season sense I have a buck tag still


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2053421 said:


> My 6.0 was like that once. My glow plug relay went out when I was way back in the woods. It was 60 or so out and hard to start. There were no bugs left in the woods once it started.
> 
> That truck smoked like crazy if you got on the throttle. Worked good for changing lanes in traffic in Minneapolis


The ficm on my 6.0 had to be rebuilt. At first it wouldn't start when it was 30 or less, then it was 40 or less. Soon it could be 70 and not start


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2053440 said:


> I hate this new overtime format. 3-3


 money


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2053434 said:


> How does it keeps on its you touching the handle?


Could you translate


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2053445 said:


> Could you translate


He is from Wisconsin


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2053446 said:


> He is from Wisconsin


I know. Wife is sconny and she doesn't understand


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2053443 said:


> The ficm on my 6.0 had to be rebuilt. At first it wouldn't start when it was 30 or less, then it was 40 or less. Soon it could be 70 and not start


That's about the one thing that didn't go out on mine


----------



## CityGuy

Goal................................


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2053445 said:


> Could you translate


Stupid phone. How does it know it's you touching the handle?


----------



## qualitycut

Yea!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bill1090

Boom!!!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2053451 said:


> Stupid phone. How does it know it's you touching the handle?


Sensor. .........


----------



## qualitycut

Zucker is a beast.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2053454 said:


> Sensor. .........


Right but how does it know it's not some random person?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2053451 said:


> Stupid phone. How does it know it's you touching the handle?


Some type of sensing device I'd imagine


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2053446 said:


> He is from Wisconsin


Maybe I was born in Minnesota....


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2053456 said:


> Right but how does it know it's not some random person?


Key fob has to be so close


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2053456 said:


> Right but how does it know it's not some random person?


It knows if the keys is close by. You pretty much need to be standing within a few inches of it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;2053456 said:


> Right but how does it know it's not some random person?


Gotta have the key in your pocket or something


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2053458 said:


> Maybe I was born in Minnesota....


I dont care where you were born


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2053458 said:


> Maybe I was born in Minnesota....


But you were schooled across the river


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2053460 said:


> It knows if the keys is close by. You pretty much need to be standing within a few inches of it.


Ah ok. That makes sense.


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2053463 said:


> But you were schooled across the river


"Schooled"..... HA!


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2053116 said:


> If I'm playing music on Goggle Play Music on my phone does a call or text override the music?


Yes.........


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2053464 said:


> Ah ok. That makes sense.


Its for woman that can carry thier keys in thier purse


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2053457 said:


> Some type of sensing device I'd imagine


Is it like the wifes car and the key has to be so many feet away for it to work?


----------



## banonea

NorthernProServ;2053168 said:


> Who here can weld ?
> 
> Need the frame on my trailer fixed up after the towel head hit us. Side sub frame is tore back at the front corner.
> 
> If I can get it welded, should be able to pop a new panel in easy.


I can and do......


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2053470 said:


> Its for woman that can carry thier keys in thier purse


Ahh. Must be a nice feature for you then.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2053475 said:


> Ahh. Must be a nice feature for you then.


I only wear my fanny pack when i go shopping so i can carry all my coupons in it


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2053478 said:


> I only wear my fanny pack when i go shopping so i can carry all my coupons in it


That would be so funny to see.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2053478 said:


> I only wear my fanny pack when i go shopping so i can carry all my coupons in it


LwnMwr is that you??


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;2053481 said:


> LwnMwr is that you??


Dang man that's harsh

Edit: never mind qualitys was harsh lol


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2053481 said:


> LwnMwr is that you??


No he always has his on, has touch up paint, spare blower parts and xanex in his


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2053285 said:


> My bigger issue is in the truck. Not enough hands to drive and run plow controls and hold a phone. I also worry about noise with all the iron on the ground.


I make all my plow drivers have Bluetooth


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;2053483 said:


> Dang man that's harsh
> 
> Edit: never mind qualitys was harsh lol


He kinda pegs me as the fanny pack wearing type. Nothing wrong with it...

Back in the 80's.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Sleeting hard here!!! We're coming!!!


----------



## Deershack

Polarismalibu;2053441 said:


> Yeah I filled my bonus tag and the gf tag. Got two others in the group as well. Seen a 10 point walking on cam the other day. I'll hopefully have him by the end of the season sense I have a buck tag still


Your lucky. I'm at Upper Red and only a few small bucks have been tagged. My area (110) is the only one around that has any doe tags available. Even the youth hunts up here are buck only.


----------



## qualitycut

Chance of rain monday through Thursday, cafe


----------



## qualitycut

Told the guys they can head up north tomorrow morning. Think i will go flag and see if lwmr is working around st paul.


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;2053490 said:


> Sleeting hard here!!! We're coming!!!


Lucky. Still 40° here.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2053493 said:


> Chance of rain monday through Thursday, cafe


Same. Even if Friday is dry, the leaves will be so packed down it would be pointless to try to work.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Deershack;2053491 said:


> Your lucky. I'm at Upper Red and only a few small bucks have been tagged. My area (110) is the only one around that has any doe tags available. Even the youth hunts up here are buck only.


We had a lottery two buddies got ether or tags. I didn't plant to hunt because of the baby but I got to. Bought my tag Friday at the gas station and she sold me a bonus doe tag on top of my buck tag. Registered a doe on that bonus tag and they didn't say anything. Score I guess


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2053470 said:


> Its for woman that can carry thier keys in thier purse


Or a woman that's about to be attacked for quick entry


----------



## Deershack

Polarismalibu;2053501 said:


> We had a lottery two buddies got ether or tags. I didn't plant to hunt because of the baby but I got to. Bought my tag Friday at the gas station and she sold me a bonus doe tag on top of my buck tag. Registered a doe on that bonus tag and they didn't say anything. Score I guess


Wish I could at least see something decent, let alone be that lucky.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2053499 said:


> Same. Even if Friday is dry, the leaves will be so packed down it would be pointless to try to work.


Might have to bust out the jrco again


----------



## Drakeslayer




----------



## banonea

Deershack;2053491 said:


> Your lucky. I'm at Upper Red and only a few small bucks have been tagged. My area (110) is the only one around that has any doe tags available. Even the youth hunts up here are buck only.


From what i was told they shut down hunting in Olmstead country this year


----------



## CityGuy

Anybody had mud jacking done? Good, bad, other.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2053511 said:


>


D'ohkay......


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;2053513 said:


> From what i was told they shut down hunting in Olmstead country this year


Pretty sure it turned into a managed area 2 deer limit


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2053519 said:


> D'ohkay......


If they weather says so it's true


----------



## Deershack

CityGuy;2053518 said:


> Anybody had mud jacking done? Good, bad, other.


I had my Mom's walk sand jacked. It is better IMHO then mud jacking. Same principal but using dry granit chips rather then a liquid that never dries. That was 10 yrs ago and it still is level.

Plus they do it by jacking up the slab and blowing the chips in. No holes in the walk were they pump the fluid in and then have to patch the holes.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Sand jacking is the best way to go by far


----------



## qualitycut

Where can a guy get a cheap snow deflector for my plow? Forgot to order one with the plow. Found a few online but seem spendy. Debating of i even want one


----------



## qualitycut

Sss city is losing it. Photographers need permits now if they do professional photos in the parks. Shouldnt bikers and other people need a permit to use them? Wtf


----------



## NorthernProServ

Dahl says our first measurable snow is coming and will let us know when, Ian says no snow in sight and nice warm days coming

............


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2053550 said:


> Dahl says our first measurable snow is coming and will let us know when, Ian says no snow in sight and nice warm days coming
> 
> ............


Yea he will in a couple weeks when its about to happen. I think up by duluth is supposed to get some


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2053549 said:


> Sss city is losing it. Photographers need permits now if they do professional photos in the parks. Shouldnt bikers and other people need a permit to use them? Wtf


I hate the Bikers. I wish I had my old powerstroke so I could blow black smoke at the whole group again.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2053548 said:


> Where can a guy get a cheap snow deflector for my plow? Forgot to order one with the plow. Found a few online but seem spendy. Debating of i even want one


Got a baler belt from Fleet Farm or Tractor Supply.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2053548 said:


> Where can a guy get a cheap snow deflector for my plow? Forgot to order one with the plow. Found a few online but seem spendy. Debating of i even want one


Go to Fleet Farm and buy whatever length of baler belt you need for the width of the plow. Then just bolt it on.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2053551 said:


> Yea he will in a couple weeks when its about to happen. I think up by duluth is supposed to get some


Sounds like Camden had snow today and up by Vermillion the had snow today.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2053553 said:


> Got a baler belt from Fleet Farm or Tractor Supply.


Will that make my western look cheap?


----------



## Ranger620

NorthernProServ;2053550 said:


> Dahl says our first measurable snow is coming and will let us know when, Ian says no snow in sight and nice warm days coming
> 
> ............


He says Wednesday into Thursday. We'll see he's the only one so far claiming snow


----------



## qualitycut

Does anyone have one on a wideout they could send me a couple pictures to see how it mounts with the wings?


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2053559 said:


> He says Wednesday into Thursday. We'll see he's the only one so far claiming snow


Weird, 38 for a low. Ground temp today was still mid to high 40s


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2053562 said:


> Does anyone have one on a wideout they could send me a couple pictures to see how it mounts with the wings?


It just goes in the center, not on the wings


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2053566 said:


> It just goes in the center, not on the wings


Thats what i thought but just seen a pic and it goes across entire plow and wings.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2053558 said:


> Will that make my western look cheap?


Use itall the time on mine works great


----------



## qualitycut

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=73013

Halfway down


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2053548 said:


> Where can a guy get a cheap snow deflector for my plow? Forgot to order one with the plow. Found a few online but seem spendy. Debating of i even want one


Old fire hose... hydrant line to be specific...


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2053569 said:


> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=73013
> 
> Halfway down


2010. Year of the snow.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2053549 said:


> Sss city is losing it. Photographers need permits now if they do professional photos in the parks. Shouldnt bikers and other people need a permit to use them? Wtf


Mine was like $400 but it's the full width with the brackets to be over the wings


----------



## CityGuy

32° clear

Light breeze.


----------



## CityGuy

Deershack;2053525 said:


> I had my Mom's walk sand jacked. It is better IMHO then mud jacking. Same principal but using dry granit chips rather then a liquid that never dries. That was 10 yrs ago and it still is level.
> 
> Plus they do it by jacking up the slab and blowing the chips in. No holes in the walk were they pump the fluid in and then have to patch the holes.


Would it work on a garage floor?


----------



## SnowGuy73

33° breezy, few clouds.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Frosty......


----------



## TKLAWN

Headed for recert today at the Arborateum, can't wait.


----------



## Bill1090

36° 

Cloudy

No frost.


----------



## IDST

C'mon guys keep the post up today. Boring in here. I'm thinking off taking my new skid back to st Louis park and keeping the Kabota over in Woodbury. Mostly working curbs over there anyway


----------



## banonea

jagext;2053638 said:


> C'mon guys keep the post up today. Boring in here. I'm thinking off taking my new skid back to st Louis park and keeping the Kabota over in Woodbury. Mostly working curbs over there anyway


Aint got a lot to do here today. Got to go to the junk yard and look for a few parts then try to fix my tire balancer. Wife is off today so I should spend some time with her as well.........what to do.


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;2053640 said:


> .what to do.


Better make up some gravy.


----------



## Bill1090

jagext;2053638 said:


> C'mon guys keep the post up today. Boring in here. I'm thinking off taking my new skid back to st Louis park and keeping the Kabota over in Woodbury. Mostly working curbs over there anyway


Not a lot to post yet. I gotta go to Michael's today. Maybe I'll end up with a new plow or spreader.


----------



## Green Grass

Bill1090;2053646 said:


> Not a lot to post yet. I gotta go to Michael's today. Maybe I'll end up with a new plow or spreader.


or some craft supplies


----------



## Bill1090

Green Grass;2053649 said:


> or some craft supplies


You know how I just love a good scrapbook.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2053649 said:


> or some craft supplies


Hahahahaa....that's the first thing I thought of too....


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;2053645 said:


> Better make up some gravy.


Lol............already done


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

TKLAWN;2053618 said:


> Headed for recert today at the Arborateum, can't wait.


Is that an erosion management recert?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2053656 said:


> Hahahahaa....that's the first thing I thought of too....


This. ......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yoohooo.... Fish house guys.....



You can set up in my snow bucket.


----------



## Bill1090

Anyone know the price of a Wideout? Or a MVP3? or a 8' Pro?


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2053664 said:


> Yoohooo.... Fish house guys.....
> 
> 
> 
> You can set up in my snow bucket.


It's beautiful Clark!


----------



## qualitycut

Who's doing cleanups today?


----------



## CityGuy

Just talked to our mechanic. Said that you can get a Chevy with integrated remote start to stay running. He can't remember how and will look it up today since he just bought a 16 with it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2053668 said:


> Who's doing cleanups today?


We are....... Kinda.


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;2053646 said:


> Not a lot to post yet. I gotta go to Michael's today. Maybe I'll end up with a new plow or spreader.


They are great guys there. It is the only place i get plow parts from......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jagext;2053638 said:


> C'mon guys keep the post up today. Boring in here. I'm thinking off taking my new skid back to st Louis park and keeping the Kabota over in Woodbury. Mostly working curbs over there anyway


I would, but I need to bite my tongue.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2053656 said:


> Hahahahaa....that's the first thing I thought of too....


This.................


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2053669 said:


> Just talked to our mechanic. Said that you can get a Chevy with integrated remote start to stay running. He can't remember how and will look it up today since he just bought a 16 with it.


That would be awesome. Hate the wife's only stays on 5 minutes. 
#Ain'tNobodyGotTimeForThat


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2053669 said:


> Just talked to our mechanic. Said that you can get a Chevy with integrated remote start to stay running. He can't remember how and will look it up today since he just bought a 16 with it.


Why not just take the key out and remote start it or just leave it running and lock the doors? Whats the difference between that and using remote start to keep it running


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2053677 said:


> That would be awesome. Hate the wife's only stays on 5 minutes.
> #Ain'tNobodyGotTimeForThat


Should be able to adjust the timing


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2053678 said:


> Why not just take the key out and remote start it or just leave it running and lock the doors? Whats the difference between that and using remote start to keep it running


I know it my truck, you cannot lock the doors with the keys in the ignition when the truck is in park


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2053687 said:


> I know it my truck, you cannot lock the doors with the keys in the ignition when the truck is in park


Keyless entry you can ........


----------



## qualitycut

I really dont feel like doing anything today, it is Friday i guesw


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2053679 said:


> Should be able to adjust the timing


Was told no.....by the stealership.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2053678 said:


> Why not just take the key out and remote start it or just leave it running and lock the doors? Whats the difference between that and using remote start to keep it running


The law says no to running with key in unattended. Even with locked doors. People have gotten tickets for doing that IN THEIR OWN DRIVEWAY.


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;2053677 said:


> That would be awesome. Hate the wife's only stays on 5 minutes.
> #Ain'tNobodyGotTimeForThat


Can't fix the cycle time but can leave running and take the keys.


----------



## djagusch

Bill1090;2053666 said:


> Anyone know the price of a Wideout? Or a MVP3? or a 8' Pro?


Call the dealer then call esi


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;2053699 said:


> The law says no to running with key in unattended. Even with locked doors. People have gotten tickets for doing that IN THEIR OWN DRIVEWAY.


I recall something about that, also your insurance company may not pay if it's stolen cause you left the keys in it. Not positive though just thought I had herd that somewhere


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;2053678 said:


> Why not just take the key out and remote start it or just leave it running and lock the doors? Whats the difference between that and using remote start to keep it running


Then I don't have to shut it off. Not a huge deal just easier.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;2053679 said:


> Should be able to adjust the timing


Chevy is 2 10 minute cycles. With a shut off in between. Then key start is required.


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;2053668 said:


> Who's doing cleanups today?


I have 2 guys out with a list of 5 residentials. Up here it didn't rain overnight. It's wet but given the time of year, weather forecast early next week, etc. It might be better conditions than what's to come for the rest of the season.

I might send guys out tomorrow so the list is complete for regulars. Will just have new ones or touch ups left after that.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;2053703 said:


> I recall something about that, also your insurance company may not pay if it's stolen cause you left the keys in it. Not positive though just thought I had herd that somewhere


In mlps and stp I know it is for sure. They usually do a story about it on the news.


----------



## qualitycut

Im going to go mark properties today that way i feel productive


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2053668 said:


> Who's doing cleanups today?


I am so hopefully I can be done for the year.


----------



## qualitycut

A few freshly paved lots this year


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2053741 said:


> I am so hopefully I can be done for the year.


I got 2 solid days left. Went by a couple today and leaves are so thick i wouldn't have a chance with the rain again last night


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2053656 said:


> Hahahahaa....that's the first thing I thought of too....


This......


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2053668 said:


> Who's doing cleanups today?


We are.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2053745 said:


> I got 2 solid days left. Went by a couple today and leaves are so thick i wouldn't have a chance with the rain again last night


I have 5... :crying:


----------



## andersman02

qualitycut;2053668 said:


> Who's doing cleanups today?


 We are, trying to get everything done before Monday


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2053761 said:


> I have 5... :crying:


I have about 30 minutes worth to clean up the lawn at the shop


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2053761 said:


> I have 5... :crying:


We have 1 or 2 small place's we could do today about 2 hours worth but not worth loading up and all that when we can just do a full day. For me anyway when we we have 2 others right next to each other next week. Plus guys want to get up hunting and i have places to flag


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2053763 said:


> I have about 30 minutes worth to clean up the lawn at the shop


You should go do my rock and6 edging job fir me


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2053766 said:


> You should go do my rock and6 edging job fir me


Sure. It's actually pretty boring being done for the year.


----------



## Bill1090

Next weekend might be a good time to hit the river for some walters.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Geez... 4 companies in this one cul de sac doing cleanups... Oh and by the way, I have 6 blowouts today...


----------



## CityGuy

The breeze makes it a little chilly.


----------



## qualitycut

One of the pia customers that came with my accounts i bought wanted a plow bid. 850 for either abd she said ok. Small 2 car drive by 4 others i do. Hope she's not a bigger pia now for that price


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2053778 said:


> Geez... 4 companies in this one cul de sac doing cleanups... Oh and by the way, I have 6 blowouts today...


Haven't seen any around here out. Slackers


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2053784 said:


> One of the pia customers that came with my accounts i bought wanted a plow bid. 850 for either abd she said ok. Small 2 car drive by 4 others i do. Hope she's not a bigger pia now for that price


Haha, that's the double edged sword right there


----------



## skorum03

I have my hockey coaching clinic tomorrow, but if I rescheduled that and had all of today and tomorrow I could be done for the year........


----------



## banonea

On the couch, just not feeling it today.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just finished our cleanup of the landscape project in Uptown. Called the guys in St. Anthony and told them to head back when they are done.

We're down to 4 days left. 3 if Polaris doesn't have his kid. Called in a couple extra guys for extra help.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2053794 said:


> Just finished our cleanup of the landscape project in Uptown. Called the guys in St. Anthony and told them to head back when they are done.
> 
> We're down to 4 days left. 3 if Polaris doesn't have his kid. Called in a couple extra guys for extra help.


Dont think polaris can shave a day off


----------



## Camden

Been trying to sell my F450 for 2 months. Only minimal interest until yesterday. 1st call came from a farmer down by Willmar, 2nd call came from a German guy who's working locally and the 3rd came from a lawn care company in the metro. 

Every single one wanted to come today to look at it. It's a tough position, I want to treat everyone fair but I don't want to lose out on a sale either if someone's more serious than the other guy. 

First person is set to arrive before 1, we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Bill1090

Umm what?!?


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2053798 said:


> Umm what?!?


Umm where you been?


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2053799 said:


> Umm where you been?


I didn't look at the temps that far out. That's chilly!


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2053801 said:


> I didn't look at the temps that far out. That's chilly!


Oooo lol thought you meant the rain. You know its November right  thought you wanted cold?


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2053807 said:


> Oooo lol thought you meant the rain. You know its November right  thought you wanted cold?


I like the cold, I was just hoping to take the boat out next weekend.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2053809 said:


> I like the cold, I was just hoping to take the boat out next weekend.


Well make up your mind lol


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2053794 said:


> Just finished our cleanup of the landscape project in Uptown. Called the guys in St. Anthony and told them to head back when they are done.
> 
> We're down to 4 days left. 3 if Polaris doesn't have his kid. Called in a couple extra guys for extra help.


I have tomorrow free then can't do anything Monday for sure.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Some people are dense. Put an ad looking for snow shovelers. It clearly states that I am a company. Someone responds with " how does this work? Do you have someone plow your drive way, and need people to shovel what's left?"


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2053815 said:


> Some people are dense. Put an ad looking for snow shovelers. It clearly states that I am a company. Someone responds with " how does this work? Do you have someone plow your drive way, and need people to shovel what's left?"


I hope they meant when you plow driveways and need someone to shovel them after


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2053811 said:


> Well make up your mind lol


I want 3" of ice by next weekend. No snow on the lake, but 2" on the ground. Temps in the low 20's.

And Culvers. I'm hungry for Culvers.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2053816 said:


> I hope they meant when you plow driveways and need someone to shovel them after


This... I can't believe anything else...


----------



## albhb3

Bill1090;2053817 said:


> I want 3" of ice by next weekend. No snow on the lake, but 2" on the ground. Temps in the low 20's.
> 
> And Culvers. I'm hungry for Culvers.


don't be greedy its duck season for another 2 weeks and then geese for another 4 after that. Then shes all yours. However you can bet your butt we will be breaking ice if it comes to that... be careful where ya step


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;2053823 said:


> don't be greedy its duck season for another 2 weeks and then geese for another 4 after that. Then shes all yours. However you can bet your butt we will be breaking ice if it comes to that... be careful where ya step


I still havent made it out, going to try one of these weekends hopefully.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;2053809 said:


> I like the cold, I was just hoping to take the boat out next weekend.


Lakes don't freeze that fast take it out


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;2053823 said:


> don't be greedy its duck season for another 2 weeks and then geese for another 4 after that. Then shes all yours. However you can bet your butt we will be breaking ice if it comes to that... be careful where ya step


I got a boat that breaks ice with a backwater motor on it. Works out great


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2053834 said:


> I got a boat that breaks ice with a backwater motor on it. Works out great


Lets go!!...


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2053837 said:


> Lets go!!...


This.......next week.


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;2053833 said:


> Lakes don't freeze that fast take it out


I know that. It just get kinda cold in a boat with the water splashing up.


----------



## unit28

#singledigits

Oh boy


----------



## unit28

For turkey day. .......
Just cold

Dew points at zero
RH around 30%
No wind. .calm

#attm


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2053846 said:


> #singledigits
> 
> Oh boy


Uffda... Ain't nobody got time for that...


----------



## CityGuy

Sounds like Paris is under attack. 18 to 30 dead in numerous incidents. If it's Isis, I think it's time to give that country an altemadum,. Show us where they are our your country becomes a hole in the ground.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2053856 said:


> Sounds like Paris is under attack. 18 to 30 dead in numerous incidents. If it's Isis, I think it's time to give that country an altemadum,. Show us where they are our your country becomes a hole in the ground.


Isis is not a country... Isis is everywhere, that's the problem... Probably a sleeper cell from within Paris


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2053856 said:


> Sounds like Paris is under attack. 18 to 30 dead in numerous incidents. If it's Isis, I think it's time to give that country an altemadum,. Show us where they are our your country becomes a hole in the ground.


There here and there. There everywhere


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2053859 said:


> There here and there. There everywhere


Yea one of them hit northpros trailer!


----------



## Camden

The religion of peace is back in action. Not enough of the world is committed to eradicating terrorists. Until that happens this will continue.


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;2053866 said:


> The religion of peace is back in action. Not enough of the world is committed to eradicating terrorists. Until that happens this will continue.


Very true.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2053865 said:


> Yea one of them hit northpros trailer!


Probably the same one that him my truck too


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NOW the French President has decided to close the borders.

Little late.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2053878 said:


> NOW the French President has decided to close the borders.
> 
> Little late.


Yeah no kidding.


----------



## unit28

Strategic move to close borders attm


Anyway today........


U.S.-backed forces captured the strategic ISIS-held town of Sinjar on Friday after a day of battling the extremists.

"Sinjar has been liberated,"


----------



## IDST

If you have an ISIL/ISIS controlled city you drop little leaflets from the sky/go on the tv/ go on the web. You have 24 or 48 hours to leave the city. after that 24/48 hrs BOOM


----------



## unit28

Back in may
Garland TX had an attack from two isis gunmen
at a draw Muhammed convention er ISiS claimed responsibility


----------



## unit28

Wait a second.........







A TROUGH WILL FOLLOW THIS SYSTEM AND MAY BRING SOME OF THE COLDEST AIR OF THE SEASON SO FAR. EC IS HINTING AT A DISTURBANCE DEVELOPING IN THE BAROCLINIC ZONE NEAR THE BASE OF THE TROUGH WHICH COULD BRING A STRIPE OF ACCUMULATING SNOW SOMEWHERE TO THE CENTRAL U.S. NEXT WEEKEND.






Carry on


----------



## Polarismalibu

unit28;2053889 said:


> Wait a second.........
> 
> A TROUGH WILL FOLLOW THIS SYSTEM AND MAY BRING SOME OF THE COLDEST AIR OF THE SEASON SO FAR. EC IS HINTING AT A DISTURBANCE DEVELOPING IN THE BAROCLINIC ZONE NEAR THE BASE OF THE TROUGH WHICH COULD BRING A STRIPE OF ACCUMULATING SNOW SOMEWHERE TO THE CENTRAL U.S. NEXT WEEKEND.
> 
> Carry on


Let's hope it's here! 3" would be perfect


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2053890 said:


> Let's hope it's here! 3" would be perfect


No, it wouldn't. SSS isn't back yet to fire up the VRAC.


----------



## unit28

Close enough?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2053899 said:


> No, it wouldn't. SSS isn't back yet to fire up the VRAC.


He would be with that coming


----------



## unit28

That's about 48" of snow


----------



## Polarismalibu

So if Wisconsin got 13" of snow that mean the trails are open? I would so go ride tomorrow


----------



## Polarismalibu

unit28;2053905 said:


> That's about 48" of snow


I would be ok with that. That's enough people don't care how long it takes there all stranded at home


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2053907 said:


> I would be ok with that. That's enough people don't care how long it takes there all stranded at home


Ha keep dreaming...... they would ne flipping cafe. People dont stay home when we got that couple feet a few years back


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2053899 said:


> No, it wouldn't. SSS isn't back yet to fire up the VRAC.


I am starting to think SSS is done working for the year so he has been busy having coffee and play dates with the other mom's


----------



## qualitycut

green grass;2053913 said:


> i am starting to think sss is done working for the year so he has been busy having coffee and play dates with the other dad's


ifify........... :0


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2053912 said:


> Ha keep dreaming...... they would ne flipping cafe. People dont stay home when we got that couple feet a few years back


If we got $48 in one storm they would stay home or be stuck somewhere before they got to there lot anyway


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2053890 said:


> Let's hope it's here! 3" would be perfect


Yes it would.


----------



## CityGuy

ABC is reporting 100 people dead now.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2053917 said:


> ifify........... :0


Hey now, let's not chase every one away


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2053917 said:


> ifify........... :0


#imoffended


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2053938 said:


> Hey now, let's not chase every one away


Trying to draw sss out of hibernation


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;2053918 said:


> If we got $48 in one storm they would stay home or be stuck somewhere before they got to there lot anyway


I'd hope we would get more than $48.......


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2053918 said:


> If we got $48 in one storm they would stay home or be stuck somewhere before they got to there lot anyway


Ask sss the year we got almost 3 feet everyone in Minneapolis was out trying to drive around. People are idiots


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;2053933 said:


> ABC is reporting 100 people dead now.


Others are saying 120-140+. Terrible.


----------



## qualitycut

To be honest i would probably stay home


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;2053940 said:


> #imoffended


I know the feeling lol


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2053946 said:


> Ask sss the year we got almost 3 feet everyone in Minneapolis was out trying to drive around. People are idiots


That's Minneapolis though. There's a different kinda folk around my parts


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2053946 said:


> Ask sss the year we got almost 3 feet everyone in Minneapolis was out trying to drive around. People are idiots


Wonder how many hockey pucks that was for SSS??

On the bright side I have practice at 7:15 tomorrow!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2053885 said:


> Strategic move to close borders attm
> 
> Anyway today........
> 
> U.S.-backed forces captured the strategic ISIS-held town of Sinjar on Friday after a day of battling the extremists.
> 
> "Sinjar has been liberated,"


Now it's going to be our fault...


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2053865 said:


> Yea one of them hit northpros trailer!


This is true!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2053899 said:


> No, it wouldn't. SSS isn't back yet to fire up the VRAC.


This.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2053905 said:


> That's about 48" of snow


In the mountains, sure


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2053969 said:


> I'm the mountains, sure


Nope osseo area


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2053950 said:


> That's Minneapolis though. There's a different kinda folk around my parts


Yeah, they would be more bold...


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2053970 said:


> Nope osseo area


What a richard...


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;2053954 said:


> Wonder how many hockey pucks that was for SSS??
> 
> On the bright side I have practice at 7:15 tomorrow!!


Ouch!!

We at least wait till 9


----------



## Deershack

CityGuy;2053596 said:


> Would it work on a garage floor?


Not sure. On a sidewalk, you have the sections you can jack up. Not usually true in a garage. Same people who do mud jacking do the sand jacking usually, Best bet would be to get them out and see3 what they say.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2053971 said:


> Yeah, they would be more bold...


Yeah but they go in the ditch out of the way easier it seems


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2053974 said:


> What a richard...


I got two guys to interview that's it so far. One already has an offer to be a shovel lead for $25 an hour. We'll see how this pans out. Other guy wants a higher wage as well. Am I just old and out of touch?


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;2053990 said:


> I got two guys to interview that's it so far. One already has an offer to be a shovel lead for $25 an hour. We'll see how this pans out. Other guy wants a higher wage as well. Am I just old and out of touch?


There aint a snowballs chance in hell i would ever pay $25.00 a hour. It gets to that point, i will go to labor ready, they only cost $8.00 a hour and pay all employees taxes and insurance and is deductible


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;2053990 said:


> I got two guys to interview that's it so far. One already has an offer to be a shovel lead for $25 an hour. We'll see how this pans out. Other guy wants a higher wage as well. Am I just old and out of touch?


That's seems high


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2053993 said:


> There aint a snowballs chance in hell i would ever pay $25.00 a hour. It gets to that point, i will go to labor ready, they only cost $8.00 a hour and pay all employees taxes and
> insurance and is deductible


Im offering 20.00, i need them it is what it is. Just need to charge accordingly


----------



## banonea

Is there a labor ready in the cities. I know here they charge $14 to $16 a hour per employee, covers everything and they do all deduction. At the end of the year, you get a report of how much you spent for your taxes


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2053997 said:


> Im offering 20.00, i need them it is what it is. Just need to charge accordingly


Might want to check for a labor agency.


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2053999 said:


> Might want to check for a labor agency.


Rather just find a good guy or 2 and not be fumble cafeing around using different guys every snow fall. People i have talked to said its kinda a pain for shovelers. Plus I want 2 guys for next year.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2054001 said:


> Rather just find a good guy or 2 and not be fumble cafeing around using different guys every snow fall. People i have talked to said its kinda a pain for shovelers. Plus I want 2 guys for next year.


The nice thing is you can try a guy with no commitment, if he works out, hire him full time, if not, go to the next guy. You can request the same people every time here


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2054001 said:


> Rather just find a good guy or 2 and not be fumble cafeing around using different guys every snow fall. People i have talked to said its kinda a pain for shovelers. Plus I want 2 guys for next year.


This. I couldn't imagine a new guy in a truck every storm.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2053997 said:


> Im offering 20.00, i need them it is what it is. Just need to charge accordingly


I am willing to pay $20. Don't like it but I'm willing to pay it for a decent guy but $25 and he's a shovler no way

Plus at $25 that's about $32-34 on payroll


----------



## banonea

There are a lot of good workers use employment agency's to find work. Some just need a chance and they aint afraid to prove themselves to get something permanent i have had a couple of guys that i have found that way over the years.


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea;2053998 said:


> Is there a labor ready in the cities. I know here they charge $14 to $16 a hour per employee, covers everything and they do all deduction. At the end of the year, you get a report of how much you spent for your taxes


It costs a lot of money considering the inconsistencies...


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;2054008 said:


> It costs a lot of money considering the inconsistencies...


Less than $20-$25.00 a hour


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2054002 said:


> The nice thing is you can try a guy with no commitment, if he works out, hire him full time, if not, go to the next guy. You can request the same people every time here


And from what I hear most are cafe thats why they are there instead of a job.i would much rather pay more and not have to worry. Good guys are priceless. Me not being stressed ect is worth an extra 5-10 a hour imo


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2054010 said:


> Less than $20-$25.00 a hour


Snow isnt lawn though, lawn you can finsih the next day ect. Snow I want guys that show up know what they are doing with out me babysitting and wasting time, can add more accounts and get more done and end result is more money so im happy to pay more.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2054011 said:


> And from what I hear most are cafe thats why they are there instead of a job.i would much rather pay more and not have to worry. Good guys are priceless. Me not being stressed ect is worth an extra 5-10 a hour imo


I will give you thatbut not all of them. Some are just down on there luck. I have been there and someone gave me a chance,so i try to return it.......pay it foward


----------



## Bill1090

The good Dr. is talking snow next week.....


----------



## qualitycut

Im done with having guys that just show up and half ass it. After having 2 good guys finish out the year it really opened up my eyes as to how much easier my life is having guys like that. I even said earlier this year i was just happy to have anyone work. Well that changed big time.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2054014 said:


> The good Dr. is talking snow next week.....


Hes so detailed lol


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2054001 said:


> Rather just find a good guy or 2 and not be fumble cafeing around using different guys every snow fall. People i have talked to said its kinda a pain for shovelers. Plus I want 2 guys for next year.


We need to talk...........


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2054018 said:


> We need to talk...........


About?........?


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2054020 said:


> About?........?


Your openings. ...


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2054021 said:


> Your openings. ...


I was waiting to hear from you on plowing, have some places in eagen area that i can probably get but dont have enough guys. Or you can plow a few places by me and shovel them


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2054017 said:


> Hes so detailed lol


Man of mystery........


----------



## Bill1090

Currently 24°. 10ish hours until the 9pt takes a dirt nap. Goodnight Plowsite.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2054025 said:


> Man of mystery........


Yea here? Duluth? Ely?


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2054026 said:


> Currently 24°. 10ish hours until the 9pt takes a dirt nap. Goodnight Plowsite.


I would just go out there now.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2054027 said:


> Yea here? Duluth? Ely?


Westside? .......


----------



## banonea

Kinda quiet.....everyone must be drinking


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2054052 said:


> Kinda quiet.....everyone must be drinking


Not me............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;2054052 said:


> Kinda quiet.....everyone must be drinking


Just left Hole in the Wall Casino, heading to Hinckley.


----------



## banonea

Sitting watching tv. Going to install a couple of header joists at a uncles house tomorrow thwn try to get the last of the equipment ready......slowly running out of things to do.


----------



## mnlefty

Pretty good 6A championship game going... especially since no Eden Prairie. 

TD Osseo!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Osseo got this!


----------



## Polarismalibu

They got the onside kick!!!


----------



## banonea

mnlefty;2054067 said:


> Pretty good 6A championship game going... especially since no Eden Prairie.
> 
> TD Osseo!


Never got into sports at all. Never played as a kid i think is the reason why.......


----------



## Polarismalibu

mnlefty;2054067 said:


> Pretty good 6A championship game going... especially since no Eden Prairie.
> 
> TD Osseo!


Me and CB both went to Osseo.


----------



## Deershack

Good news is that the deer were moving today. Bad news is that all I saw (4) were moving at around 5:30 AM on the way to my stand.


----------



## mnlefty

Polarismalibu;2054076 said:


> Me and CB both went to Osseo.


My brother's kids all went there too.


----------



## Polarismalibu

mnlefty;2054083 said:


> My brother's kids all went there too.


What year were they?


----------



## mnlefty

Polarismalibu;2054087 said:


> What year were they?


They were all 3 years apart, I'm thinking 04, 07, and 10.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2054063 said:


> Just left Hole in the Wall Casino, heading to Hinckley.


Win or lose big shooter? Your throw some dice for me?


----------



## unit28

Temp was 28 now 31


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2054092 said:


> Temp was 28 now 31


Spring time.....


----------



## Polarismalibu

mnlefty;2054090 said:


> They were all 3 years apart, I'm thinking 04, 07, and 10.


I was in 2010 I probably know them


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2054099 said:


> I was in 2010 I probably know them


Ha.... you young buck!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2054091 said:


> Win or lose big shooter? Your throw some dice for me?


Left down $40 from Hole in the Wall. On a bonus on a slot that should get me close to back to my original $300.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dangit. Pulled a quality and took the $300 to blackjack. Tried to win big, quick.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2054102 said:


> Ha.... you young buck!!!!


Dang right!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2054102 said:


> Ha.... you young buck!!!!


Yeah, look in the mirror.


----------



## qualitycut

lwnmwrman22;2054108 said:


> yeah, look in the mirror.


05 *****......


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2054108 said:


> Yeah, look in the mirror.


He can't be much older then me


----------



## Bill1090

22° 
Clear
Cold


----------



## Bill1090

We have ice in the ditches!


----------



## CityGuy

37° clear

Light wind


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2054099 said:


> I was in 2010 I probably know them


Way to make a guy feel old.


----------



## CityGuy

Good day to burn some apartments. 3 to be exact.


----------



## unit28

That stripe o' snow is westside if the LPS tracks north


----------



## SnowGuy73

36° breezy, few clouds.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light frost.


----------



## CityGuy

Just waiting on Green, then we're off.


----------



## CityGuy

126 dead according to French police.

Isis is claiming responsibility.


----------



## CityGuy

Early next week looks wet.


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;2054134 said:


> Just waiting on Green, then we're off.


We will be sending smoke signals up in **** Rapids.


----------



## IDST

virtually zero sleep last night in this place.


----------



## Bill1090

jagext;2054145 said:


> virtually zero sleep last night in this place.


Jeez how long are they keeping you for?


----------



## qualitycut

jagext;2054145 said:


> virtually zero sleep last night in this place.


To much eye candy?


----------



## djagusch

2 guys came in today. 2 more are working tomorrow so the list is complete. They get the fact that days are limited with rain next week and snow coming anytime. 

Stake in the rain early next week and/or get through all the snow equipment. If the weather turns dry head out and do some extra clean ups. If not wait for snow.

Feels somewhat nice not to be in a rush.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2054073 said:


> They got the onside kick!!!


That was pretty awesome


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2054076 said:


> Me and CB both went to Osseo.


I just plow there... I went to MG... Unless you count Osseo Jr High... Thumbs Up


----------



## IDST

Bill1090;2054176 said:


> Jeez how long are they keeping you for?


Getting out this a.m. No outside work for at least a week.


----------



## unit28

Job we're doing for Fogo
Did one last week for Penske/Porsche race garage in Florida

Still can't figure out the cards we were delt
Sure miss the green industry


----------



## qualitycut

And the calls start about are you coming back to get the rest of leaves.


----------



## qualitycut

Well next week is looking worse and worse by the day.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2054255 said:


> And the calls start about are you coming back to get the rest of leaves.


You only have them for customers. Didn't you know that?


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2054255 said:


> And the calls start about are you coming back to get the rest of leaves.


Just got the, "are you working today? Can you come get the leaves done today?" Text.


----------



## djagusch

skorum03;2054263 said:


> Just got the, "are you working today? Can you come get the leaves done today?" Text.


I wouldn't respond. Call on Monday saying you were out of town. Don't train them to do bad behavior. I rarely get calls now from customers on weekends. If I do I wait till Monday unless its an emergency. Overtime they will understand you have a life besides there lawn. If they don't you don't want them as a customer in the first place.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2054218 said:


> I just plow there... I went to MG... Unless you count Osseo Jr High... Thumbs Up


Ohhhh idk if we can be friends then


----------



## skorum03

djagusch;2054271 said:


> I wouldn't respond. Call on Monday saying you were out of town. Don't train them to do bad behavior. I rarely get calls now from customers on weekends. If I do I wait till Monday unless its an emergency. Overtime they will understand you have a life besides there lawn. If they don't you don't want them as a customer in the first place.


I told her I am working but couldn't get there until tomorrow afternoon at the very earliest. I could totally do it today. But ya I completely agree with what you said.


----------



## albhb3

THE END IS HERE THE END IS HERE THE END IS HERE
check the 10 day brrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Polarismalibu

Snowguy was that you with a red truck and red fish shack going threw Rogers? I think you said you were getting it today not sure if you said red or not


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2054262 said:


> You only have them for customers. Didn't you know that?


Of course......


----------



## NorthernProServ

djagusch;2054205 said:


> 2 guys came in today. 2 more are working tomorrow so the list is complete. They get the fact that days are limited with rain next week and snow coming anytime.
> 
> Stake in the rain early next week and/or get through all the snow equipment. If the weather turns dry head out and do some extra clean ups. If not wait for snow.
> 
> Feels somewhat nice not to be in a rush.


This......working today and tomorrow... have 1 left for today.

Full day again tomorrow and should be in good shape for next week....now watch it not rain !


----------



## qualitycut

Now this e-mail. Lol i new they would try this. 

Looks like it is going to be a late year for the first significant snow fall.* What are you suggestions for a start date for a monthly contract?


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2054311 said:


> Now this e-mail. Lol i new they would try this.
> 
> Looks like it is going to be a late year for the first significant snow fall.* What are you suggestions for a start date for a monthly contract?


November 1st


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2054311 said:


> Now this e-mail. Lol i new they would try this.
> 
> Looks like it is going to be a late year for the first significant snow fall.* What are you suggestions for a start date for a monthly contract?


Well the monthly payments are for the season. If they want to start paying Dec 1st then devide by 4 instead of 3....


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2054262 said:


> You only have them for customers. Didn't you know that?


Huh? ........


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2054314 said:


> November 1st


Yes responded saying if it snows the 1st you wouldn't have waited so long, it's been the 1st of November last 3 years, we can do December 1st but will be x amount for 4 months.

Same price as it would be at 5 months.


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;2054271 said:


> I wouldn't respond. Call on Monday saying you were out of town. Don't train them to do bad behavior. I rarely get calls now from customers on weekends. If I do I wait till Monday unless its an emergency. Overtime they will understand you have a life besides there lawn. If they don't you don't want them as a customer in the first place.


This... People that don't understand that and/or don't pay a premium aren't customers for long...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2054297 said:


> Snowguy was that you with a red truck and red fish shack going threw Rogers? I think you said you were getting it today not sure if you said red or not


He has a red chevy


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2054305 said:


> Of course......


I didn't get it...


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2054306 said:


> This......working today and tomorrow... have 1 left for today.
> 
> Full day again tomorrow and should be in good shape for next week....now watch it not rain !


I probably should be out... After everyone working a full week through the cold I just couldn't do it


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2054311 said:


> Now this e-mail. Lol i new they would try this.
> 
> Looks like it is going to be a late year for the first significant snow fall.* What are you suggestions for a start date for a monthly contract?


November 1... Invoiced on the 15th of the monothing prior to the month of service...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2054322 said:


> Huh? ........


I thought he was being mean to me at first but re read a few times and he meant they think they are your only customer. I think


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;2054311 said:


> Now this e-mail. Lol i new they would try this.
> 
> Looks like it is going to be a late year for the first significant snow fall.* What are you suggestions for a start date for a monthly contract?


Sell it as a seasonal agreement with 4 monthly payments. Not a month by month thing.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2054323 said:


> Yes responded saying if it snows the 1st you wouldn't have waited so long, it's been the 1st of November last 3 years, we can do December 1st but will be x amount for 4 months.
> 
> Same price as it would be at 5 months.


Yep... still the same overall price, I agree


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2054329 said:


> I thought he was being mean to me at first but re read a few times and he meant they think they are your only customer. I think


Ahh I get it


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2054331 said:


> Sell it as a seasonal agreement with 4 monthly payments. Not a month by month thing.


I would but they have been a customer for 3 years and they know the routine. Just trying to see if they can sneak 1 by im sure.


----------



## Green Grass

Greenery;2054331 said:


> Sell it as a seasonal agreement with 4 monthly payments. Not a month by month thing.


This is how I sell it a yearly price but you can make monthly payments or pay it in full upfront.


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2054331 said:


> Sell it as a seasonal agreement with 4 monthly payments. Not a month by month thing.


I read this wrong, i explained to them last year that we take the average amount of plows and divide it up into payments


----------



## skorum03

The majority of people on Craigslist with trucks and plows think their stuff is worth damn near new. Jesus


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

skorum03;2054390 said:


> The majority of people on Craigslist with trucks and plows think their stuff is worth damn near new. Jesus


Amen to that.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;2054390 said:


> The majority of people on Craigslist with trucks and plows think their stuff is worth damn near new. Jesus


What are you talking about? If they own it its like gold lol.

Used truck prices are ridiculous right now. People are paying it to is the problem. Its nuts. Last truck I traded in had 36k and they gave me 46,000 for it. Needed tires


----------



## CityGuy

Blue book on my 08 crew with 60000 on it is still worth 32000. I only paid 36 for it new, sticker was just under 50,000.


----------



## TKLAWN

CityGuy;2054403 said:


> Blue book on my 08 crew with 60000 on it is still worth 32000. I only paid 36 for it new, sticker was just under 50,000.


Diesel 2500??


----------



## NorthernProServ




----------



## IDST

CityGuy;2054403 said:


> Blue book on my 08 crew with 60000 on it is still worth 32000. I only paid 36 for it new, sticker was just under 50,000.


So Chevy had to discount$14000 to get somebody to buy their trucks


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;2054424 said:


>


2.2" of rain from the NAM is a little more concerning.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2054400 said:


> What are you talking about? If they own it its like gold lol.
> 
> Used truck prices are ridiculous right now. People are paying it to is the problem. Its nuts. Last truck I traded in had 36k and they gave me 46,000 for it. Needed tires


Local ford dealer has a 2000 f150 crew cab (full 4 doors) I didn't see how many miles. Want 13,995 for it. Seems kinda crazy to me


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Waiter at timber lodge looks like Bubba from Forrest gump


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2054400 said:


> What are you talking about? If they own it its like gold lol.
> 
> Used truck prices are ridiculous right now. People are paying it to is the problem. Its nuts. Last truck I traded in had 36k and they gave me 46,000 for it. Needed tires


It's unbelievable. Just looking for a back up truck.

Rusty, 200,000 miles, 9 year old plow that is also rusty, needs tires and is beat up. 12K


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Anyone else have this problem? 8 year old always has to go to the bathroom after we sit down to eat. Doesn't matter if it's home or out. We've also tries having her go before we eat with the same results. Any ideas? The biggest problem it cause the 2 and 4 year old to want to run around or go to


----------



## IDST

jimslawnsnow;2054436 said:


> Anyone else have this problem? 8 year old always has to go to the bathroom after we sit down to eat. Doesn't matter if it's home or out. We've also tries having her go before we eat with the same results. Any ideas? The biggest problem it cause the 2 and 4 year old to want to run around or go to


Six year old girl does the same thing


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;2054435 said:


> It's unbelievable. Just looking for a back up truck.
> 
> Rusty, 200,000 miles, 9 year old plow that is also rusty, needs tires and is beat up. 12K


I can sell you diesel plow truck with 125k on it? Its dented up from a hail storm plus some other plowing accidents. Nothing horrible and not show room condition either. Very little rust


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2054427 said:


> 2.2" of rain from the NAM is a little more concerning.


That too.....but you'd probably be the only one that would get it and have to plow.....so I thought I'd give you a heads up


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;2054438 said:


> I can sell you diesel plow truck with 125k on it? Its dented up from a hail storm plus some other plowing accidents. Nothing horrible and not show room condition either. Very little rust


What is it?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;2054441 said:


> What is it?


06 dodge ram 2500. Pre emissions crap. I really don't want to sell it,, but will if someone throws cash at me


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;2054445 said:


> 06 dodge ram 2500. Pre emissions crap. I really don't want to sell it,, but will if someone throws cash at me


What kind of plow? and how much do you want for it?


----------



## CityGuy

tklawn;2054413 said:


> diesel 2500??


6.0 2500........


----------



## CityGuy

jagext;2054426 said:


> So Chevy had to discount$14000 to get somebody to buy their trucks


That was back when gas went sky high and they couldn't give them away.


----------



## Ranger620

skorum03;2054435 said:


> It's unbelievable. Just looking for a back up truck.
> 
> Rusty, 200,000 miles, 9 year old plow that is also rusty, needs tires and is beat up. 12K


I'm thinking of getting rid of an 03 f-350 6.0 110,000 on it. Rusty few dents. Blizzard, new cutting edge. Been a good truck just might up grade to new. If I got 12-15 I'd be ecstatic


----------



## skorum03

Ranger620;2054452 said:


> I'm thinking of getting rid of an 03 f-350 6.0 110,000 on it. Rusty few dents. Blizzard, new cutting edge. Been a good truck just might up grade to new. If I got 12-15 I'd be ecstatic


i appreciate the offer, but I am staying away from the 6.0


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2054436 said:


> Anyone else have this problem? 8 year old always has to go to the bathroom after we sit down to eat. Doesn't matter if it's home or out. We've also tries having her go before we eat with the same results. Any ideas? The biggest problem it cause the 2 and 4 year old to want to run around or go to


Just a thought but does she actually have to or can she not sit still for long periods of time. I used to do that when I was around that age.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2054311 said:


> Now this e-mail. Lol i new they would try this.
> 
> Looks like it is going to be a late year for the first significant snow fall.* What are you suggestions for a start date for a monthly contract?


Mine started on October 1


----------



## NorthernProServ

skorum03;2054455 said:


> i appreciate the offer, but I am staying away from the 6.0


good call...


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2054460 said:


> Mine started on October 1


For plowing? How do you pull that off? Mine are still paying lawn invoices

I could never get snow only people to pay snow invoices for October


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2054461 said:


> good call...


But 03 was the best year lol


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;2054446 said:


> What kind of plow? and how much do you want for it?


8'2 boss. In the 12k to 14k range. My ford dealer offered 10 on a trade with no plow and had it sold for 12k


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2054458 said:


> Just a thought but does she actually have to or can she not sit still for long periods of time. I used to do that when I was around that age.


Not really sure


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

skorum03;2054455 said:


> i appreciate the offer, but I am staying away from the 6.0


I have several 6.0 with 200,000+ on them with no major issues. Why the bad rap?


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2054325 said:


> He has a red chevy


It was a red Chevy crew cab. Same style house he was getting so I thought maybe it was him


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2054400 said:


> What are you talking about? If they own it its like gold lol.
> 
> Used truck prices are ridiculous right now. People are paying it to is the problem. Its nuts. Last truck I traded in had 36k and they gave me 46,000 for it. Needed tires


Same with my '14 needed tires too. They sold it for 5 grand less then my brand new '15 with more options just crazy!


----------



## Ranger620

skorum03;2054455 said:


> i appreciate the offer, but I am staying away from the 6.0


Wasn't really an offer lol. I was just commenting on the higher prices.

All you guys and your problems with 6.0. Must be abusive on your stuff. Lol. I still have 2 of the supposed worst year (03). Oil pans are the most expensive piece I put in them so far. One I did the ficm. Now all this bad talk and I'm trying to get rid of them. Lol


----------



## Ranger620

Ironwood-Mn;2054466 said:


> I have several 6.0 with 200,000+ on them with no major issues. Why the bad rap?


Now I like this guy. Buying him a beer


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2054323 said:


> Yes responded saying if it snows the 1st you wouldn't have waited so long, it's been the 1st of November last 3 years, we can do December 1st but will be x amount for 4 months.
> 
> Same price as it would be at 5 months.


That's exactly what I would have done too. I haven't had to deal with that this year though.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ironwood-Mn;2054466 said:


> I have several 6.0 with 200,000+ on them with no major issues. Why the bad rap?


You got the lucky ones. There all hit or miss. Just more hit then the misses


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2054471 said:


> Now I like this guy. Buying him a beer


Where's my beer?


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2054474 said:


> Where's my beer?


I'll buy you one when I run into you in Rogers. Someday we should catch a wild game at Maynard's or something. Maybe even let CB show up


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;2054469 said:


> Wasn't really an offer lol. I was just commenting on the higher prices.
> 
> All you guys and your problems with 6.0. Must be abusive on your stuff. Lol. I still have 2 of the supposed worst year (03). Oil pans are the most expensive piece I put in them so far. One I did the ficm. Now all this bad talk and I'm trying to get rid of them. Lol


I never plowed with mine. Never hauled real heavy loads nothing. Bought it with 52k on


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;2054464 said:


> 8'2 boss. In the 12k to 14k range. My ford dealer offered 10 on a trade with no plow and had it sold for 12k


Sent you a pm


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2054467 said:


> It was a red Chevy crew cab. Same style house he was getting so I thought maybe it was him


Probably was


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;2054477 said:


> Sent you a pm


Returned. ..............


----------



## Ranger620

jimslawnsnow;2054476 said:


> I never plowed with mine. Never hauled real heavy loads nothing. Bought it with 52k on


Some had there issues. Guys that tuned them up especially. I'll agree not the best but certainly not the worst


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2054469 said:


> Wasn't really an offer lol. I was just commenting on the higher prices.
> 
> All you guys and your problems with 6.0. Must be abusive on your stuff. Lol. I still have 2 of the supposed worst year (03). Oil pans are the most expensive piece I put in them so far. One I did the ficm. Now all this bad talk and I'm trying to get rid of them. Lol


I had mine with 90k only replaced the ficm. Was a good truck. Be curious to see how many of the problem ones had a chip in them lol


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2054462 said:


> For plowing? How do you pull that off? Mine are still paying lawn invoices
> 
> I could never get snow only people to pay snow invoices for October


Been that way as long as i been plowing.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2054467 said:


> It was a red Chevy crew cab. Same style house he was getting so I thought maybe it was him


Think he said he was getting it today


----------



## skorum03

Polarismalibu;2054473 said:


> You got the lucky ones. There all hit or miss. Just more hit then the misses


From what I've heard and read online the 05 and 06 weren't nearly as bad.


----------



## banonea

skorum03;2054435 said:


> It's unbelievable. Just looking for a back up truck.
> 
> Rusty, 200,000 miles, 9 year old plow that is also rusty, needs tires and is beat up. 12K


What are you looking to spend?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;2054486 said:


> From what I've heard and read online the 05 and 06 weren't nearly as bad.


The guy who owns the vehicle repair shop I use has an 05. About as many issues as the year before. Only difference is he can repair it cheaply


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;2054471 said:


> Now I like this guy. Buying him a beer


Got a 04 and the only issues i have had is a tranny ( I am hard on my trucks) and a front diff shift motor


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2054492 said:


> Got a 04 and the only issues i have had is a tranny ( I am hard on my trucks) and a front diff shift motor


Gas or diesel?


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2054493 said:


> Gas or diesel?


Gas........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2054496 said:


> Gas........


That's makes a huge difference. We are talking about the 6.0 diesels


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2054497 said:


> That's makes a huge difference. We are talking about the 6.0 diesels


K. I would never plow with a diesel..... just a personal thing, never had luck with diesel trucks


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2054502 said:


> K. I would never plow with a diesel..... just a personal thing, never had luck with diesel trucks


Buy a Cummins, you won't look back...... Now if they could build a seat


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2054481 said:


> I had mine with 90k only replaced the ficm. Was a good truck. Be curious to see how many of the problem ones had a chip in them lol


or they put a chip in them and neglected maint... mines still in one piece at 158000 gets oil changes every 5000 fuel every 10 coolant gets it every 30000 (I don't flush the entire system every time) just drain what I can and replace. In the spring I plan to drain the front rear diffs and tranny just for good measure. Other than that not much needed.
I most likely will pull the spool valves as well has a bit of stiction on startups and most likely a starter

Now my old boss on the other hand had a 06 and went through 2 motors within 50k


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

Definitely not trying to start a Chev,Dodge,Ford war, but I am curious if you folks are gasser or diesel fans. I have only ever had diesel in equipment and heavy trucks, and never in a pick-up. Outside of towing ability, is there a benefit for it in the plow community?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

All this engine talk. A neighbor who is a lawyer bought a new 150 when he around 40. Put 9k on it and blew the engine. Never charged or checked the oil. He said he didn't know you had to change oil. How do you drive for 25 years, have a family, a law degree and law practice and not know that? He still drives that truck today. Probably because it cost him to replace the engine


----------



## albhb3

I will say the next one will probably be a cummins I drove one in a reg cab with a flatbed 5500 and it was an awesome ride smoother than the f350 cclb silky smooth


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2054511 said:


> All this engine talk. A neighbor who is a lawyer bought a new 150 when he around 40. Put 9k on it and blew the engine. Never charged or checked the oil. He said he didn't know you had to change oil. How do you drive for 25 years, have a family, a law degree and law practice and not know that? He still drives that truck today. Probably because it cost him to replace the engine


Guy did the same at my dads work had 30 some thousand on it he tried fighting it because the owners manual says recommended oil change interval of xxxxxxx.

Ford was going to pay half and guy said no. They told him to pound sand


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2054517 said:


> Guy did the same at my dads work had 30 some thousand on it he tried fighting it because the owners manual says recommended oil change interval of xxxxxxx.


I should also ad this was in 98 99 somewhere


----------



## albhb3

jimslawnsnow;2054511 said:


> All this engine talk. A neighbor who is a lawyer bought a new 150 when he around 40. Put 9k on it and blew the engine. Never charged or checked the oil. He said he didn't know you had to change oil. How do you drive for 25 years, have a family, a law degree and law practice and not know that? He still drives that truck today. Probably because it cost him to replace the engine


nobodys that stupid nobody...wth did he think the oil change fairies just show up


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2054520 said:


> I should also ad this was in 98 99 somewhere


This happened in the last few months. I don't know how these people get dressed in the morning


----------



## skorum03

Bano. Looking to spend around 12 or so. Kind of depends


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2054424 said:


>


Don't worry, same model has it around 40 degrees at the peak of the snow...


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2054462 said:


> For plowing? How do you pull that off? Mine are still paying lawn invoices
> 
> I could never get snow only people to pay snow invoices for October


This......


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2054475 said:


> I'll buy you one when I run into you in Rogers. Someday we should catch a wild game at Maynard's or something. Maybe even let CB show up


I'm in... I mean, as long as I get an invite... haha

Been a big week for Plowsite meetings... Lwnmwrman, polaris... texting and talking more than people know with ranger, northpro, quality...


----------



## banonea

skorum03;2054532 said:


> Bano. Looking to spend around 12 or so. Kind of depends


The one i have aint worth that but it would be a good back up. Older truck but solid and tested. O4 2500 hd. 6.0 gas, trans has 10,000 on it. Western 8'6" straight blade. If it was a primary truck you would want to put a new edge on it. BfG 10 ply tires on it. Just put a new drivers side seat in it. Duel batteries, 150 amp alternator, new wheel bearing last year, DVD/GPS radio 4 door, full tune up and drive lines including trans fluid this year, ready to go. I would let go for $11,000.00

Edit, new front half shafts on both side last year as well


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2054475 said:


> I'll buy you one when I run into you in Rogers. Someday we should catch a wild game at Maynard's or something. Maybe even let CB show up


That wouldn't be a bad idea


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2054463 said:


> But 03 was the best year lol


I loved my 03 when it worked.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ironwood-Mn;2054508 said:


> Definitely not trying to start a Chev,Dodge,Ford war, but I am curious if you folks are gasser or diesel fans. I have only ever had diesel in equipment and heavy trucks, and never in a pick-up. Outside of towing ability, is there a benefit for it in the plow community?


I'm both... Haven't had anything where I really "missed" my diesel for plowing yet... My fleet is about half and half, mine is a gas... I never really tow anything, but if I towed more than a lawn trailer daily, I'd probably go diesel... Just for the takeoff power


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2054484 said:


> Think he said he was getting it today


That's why I thought it might be him


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2054511 said:


> All this engine talk. A neighbor who is a lawyer bought a new 150 when he around 40. Put 9k on it and blew the engine. Never charged or checked the oil. He said he didn't know you had to change oil. How do you drive for 25 years, have a family, a law degree and law practice and not know that? He still drives that truck today. Probably because it cost him to replace the engine


Smartest dumb guy award Thumbs Up


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2054436 said:


> Anyone else have this problem? 8 year old always has to go to the bathroom after we sit down to eat. Doesn't matter if it's home or out. We've also tries having her go before we eat with the same results. Any ideas? The biggest problem it cause the 2 and 4 year old to want to run around or go to


Rubber band if boy.........:laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2054545 said:


> I'm in... I mean, as long as I get an invite... haha
> 
> Been a big week for Plowsite meetings... Lwnmwrman, polaris... texting and talking more than people know with ranger, northpro, quality...


Why would you talk to Northpro or ranger?


----------



## Camden

Ironwood-Mn;2054508 said:


> Definitely not trying to start a Chev,Dodge,Ford war, but I am curious if you folks are gasser or diesel fans. I have only ever had diesel in equipment and heavy trucks, and never in a pick-up. Outside of towing ability, is there a benefit for it in the plow community?


If you don't need the torque for pulling that a diesel gives then it's gas all the way. 
Cheaper to purchase, cheaper to maintain, cheaper fuel. No brainer.


----------



## Doughboy12

Ironwood-Mn;2054508 said:


> Definitely not trying to start a Chev,Dodge,Ford war, but I am curious if you folks are gasser or diesel fans. I have only ever had diesel in equipment and heavy trucks, and never in a pick-up. Outside of towing ability, is there a benefit for it in the plow community?


Is it a two year truck or a 10 year truck.............?

Mine will be a 15 year truck or more at this point....so it's diesel.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2054559 said:


> Why would you talk to Northpro or ranger?


Glad you didn't rat me out on that list.....:waving: :laughing:

I had a good nap going....then someone sent me a text. 
Edit: just realized CB was talking about him. I'll just go back to sleep now.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2054557 said:


> Smartest dumb guy award Thumbs Up


For sure! Sometimes the smartest business people have zero common sense at all


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2054545 said:


> I'm in... I mean, as long as I get an invite... haha
> 
> Been a big week for Plowsite meetings... Lwnmwrman, polaris... texting and talking more than people know with ranger, northpro, quality...


Wow your really making your rounds


----------



## Polarismalibu

Snipe!!!!!!


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2054559 said:


> Why would you talk to Northpro or ranger?


That's it your not invited. Out of the cool kid club now


----------



## jimslawnsnow

albhb3;2054521 said:


> nobodys that stupid nobody...wth did he think the oil change fairies just show up


You'll have to call him and find out. The first part of his last name has Einstein in it, and the last part sounds like house, but spelled different. Shouldn't be too hard to figure out.


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;2054511 said:


> All this engine talk. A neighbor who is a lawyer bought a new 150 when he around 40. Put 9k on it and blew the engine. Never charged or checked the oil. He said he didn't know you had to change oil. How do you drive for 25 years, have a family, a law degree and law practice and not know that? He still drives that truck today. Probably because it cost him to replace the engine


Had a guy with 90,000 miles on his cummins and had only changed oil once to put Amsoil in it. Blew the engine apart and cummins paid to fix it because it was in warranty. There statement was we can guarantee that we would win in the court of law so we just fix it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well that sucks. Screw Dallas


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;2054592 said:


> Well that sucks. Screw Dallas


This........


----------



## NorthernProServ

Ranger620;2054579 said:


> That's it your not invited. Out of the cool kid club now


I'll take his seat


----------



## Ranger620

NorthernProServ;2054597 said:


> I'll take his seat


Yer in. .


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2054579 said:


> That's it your not invited. Out of the cool kid club now


You mean old man club


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2054604 said:


> You mean old man club


How dose that work with me in there then?


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2054605 said:


> How dose that work with me in there then?


The exception that proves the rule.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2054572 said:


> Wow your really making your rounds


Desperate times me boy! Actually I had to bring a mower to Lwnmwrman and tell Quality his dad was a rock star for helping me own Superior Ford... Other than that... just business


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2054620 said:


> Desperate times me boy! Actually I had to bring a mower to Lwnmwrman and tell Quality his dad was a rock star for helping me own Superior Ford... Other than that... just business


How did you own superior ford? (I hate that place) I must have missed that story


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2054624 said:


> How did you own superior ford? (I hate that place) I must have missed that story


They were being cafér's about my tire/wheel coverage when I ran over a bolt on 494... Tire needed to be replaced... Quality's dad told me to tell them a couple things and they back pedaled pretty quick...


----------



## qualitycut

Schroder seem kinda like a d bag, his bedroom is like a shrine of himself. Full of his jereseys and pictures. I guess he did go-to st Thomas


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2054632 said:


> They were being cafér's about my tire/wheel coverage when I ran over a bolt on 494... Tire needed to be replaced... Quality's dad told me to tell them a couple things and they back pedaled pretty quick...


 and he told you to pay it and he would reimburse you. Every one who has bought from him knows how good you get treated


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2054632 said:


> They were being cafér's about my tire/wheel coverage when I ran over a bolt on 494... Tire needed to be replaced... Quality's dad told me to tell them a couple things and they back pedaled pretty quick...


Nice! I took my 6.0 there once and never went back again. They are scumbgas if you ask me.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2054635 said:


> and he told you to pay it and he would reimburse you. Every one who has bought from him knows how good you get treated


By far. It's worth the little drive to go there.


----------



## qualitycut

100% monday now. Cafe


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2054635 said:


> and he told you to pay it and he would reimburse you. Every one who has bought from him knows how good you get treated


Correct, didn't know how much I wanted to broadcast, but that's what he did... They were shocked... then figured out a way to make it work magically... Just one more reason why I will recommend anyone to go there


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2054639 said:


> 100% monday now. Cafe


Good thing I'll be sitting in the hospital not going anywhere. Lots of YouTube and Plowsite I think for me


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2054643 said:


> Correct, didn't know how much I wanted to broadcast, but that's what he did... They were shocked... then figured out a way to make it work magically... Just one more reason why I will recommend anyone to go there


I dont know what i will do when he retire, went the other day with a nail in my tire and there was 5 cars in the quick lane. New guy was working and said would be an hr. Other guy goes no look ay it know.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2054644 said:


> Good thing I'll be sitting in the hospital not going anywhere. Lots of YouTube and Porhub I think for me


Huh..... what? Sicko


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2054647 said:


> I dont know what i will do when he retire, went the other day with a nail in my tire and there was 5 cars in the quick lane. New guy was working and said would be an hr. Other guy goes no look ay it know.


I'm sure they will still treat you well being he's been there so long. Everyone knows you. They all know you well Every time went in there for something they all asked if I knew his son when they saw the plow mount on mine.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2054650 said:


> Huh..... what? Sicko


The baby is getting evicted


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2054651 said:


> I'm sure they will still treat you well being he's been there so long. Everyone knows you. They all know you well Every time went in there for something they all asked if I knew his son when they saw the plow mount on mine.


I dont knowif he ever will retire anyway.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2054651 said:


> I'm sure they will still treat you well being he's been there so long. Everyone knows you. They all know you well Every time went in there for something they all asked if I knew his son when they saw the plow mount on mine.


Haha same here


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2054652 said:


> The baby is getting evicted


Re read the quote


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2054655 said:


> Haha same here


Geez, didnt know i was that big of a deal there. Kidding


----------



## qualitycut

I guess gm is the top guy, just don't look at our like that cause it is my dad


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2054656 said:


> Re read the quote


Cafing autocorrect on Your phone. That was a good one


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2054653 said:


> I dont knowif he ever will retire anyway.


He dose seem like the type that wouldn't. I can tell he enjoys what he dose


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2054666 said:


> He dose seem like the type that wouldn't. I can tell he enjoys what he dose


He's lucky he had me, he sells a few truck's a month to people i know lol.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2054671 said:


> He's lucky he had me, he sells a few truck's a month to people i know lol.


No kidding. You do half his work for him now


----------



## CityGuy

"Caller requests no lights or sirens" first thing through my was no hurry then. Kinda sad.


----------



## CityGuy

And that's call number 2. In 30minutes. Guess sleep is not meant to be tonight.


----------



## skorum03

CityGuy;2054675 said:


> "Caller requests no lights or sirens" first thing through my was no hurry then. Kinda sad.


Ya usually never a good sign


----------



## unit28

Polarismalibu;2054644 said:


> Good thing I'll be sitting in the hospital not going anywhere. Lots of YouTube and Plowsite I think for me


Speaking of.....

start making some videos yourself.

Best wishes tomorrow


----------



## unit28

32hrs till the metro washout


Virtually the same time that a. Significant snow storm hits Durango colorado.

That one should go west side MN later Thursday but.....the js won't verify attm. The jet stream through 500mb is disorganized, and splits attm


----------



## unit28

I clicked the HWO link and it blanked.....said no watches attm

That'll change.... <VT



then there's this, 
whatever that means

THE MAIN SYSTEM AND BRING SNOW TO PARTS OF THE AREA WEDNESDAY EVENING. IN FACT...THE EC WOULD IMPLY ACCUMULATING SNOW NORTH OF I-94.


----------



## SnowGuy73

42° calm, few clouds.


----------



## cbservicesllc

skorum03;2054677 said:


> Ya usually never a good sign


Or they're embarrassed... we get it all the time from suburban housewives Thumbs Up


----------



## djagusch

Polarismalibu;2054652 said:


> The baby is getting evicted


Good luck on monday. Here's some tips. Bring your pillow and hers. Bring sandels and pajama pants. Once you get there you will be board, find their lis of people who deliver food there (pizza, subs, pasta). Don't be afraid to sleep monday morning. Nothing will really get interesting until Monday afternoon so mags, phone, computer. Also she won't be able to eat until the kid pops out so figure out when your eating without pissing her off (she will be hungry and you eating in front of her will make her feel sick or mad).

Also when guests come talk to her about letting you get out of there before hand, so you can slip out. Head to the house for a shower or get snacks. Trust me nobodies coming there to visit you, it's the baby or mom.

Just hope for everybody is heathly.

From a guy been there 5 times.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2054694 said:


> Or they're embarrassed... we get it all the time from suburban housewives Thumbs Up


Wasn't a good call.


----------



## CityGuy

40° clear and a lift frost


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## Green Grass

djagusch;2054700 said:


> Good luck on monday. Here's some tips. Bring your pillow and hers. Bring sandels and pajama pants. Once you get there you will be board, find their lis of people who deliver food there (pizza, subs, pasta). Don't be afraid to sleep monday morning. Nothing will really get interesting until Monday afternoon so mags, phone, computer. Also she won't be able to eat until the kid pops out so figure out when your eating without pissing her off (she will be hungry and you eating in front of her will make her feel sick or mad).
> 
> Also when guests come talk to her about letting you get out of there before hand, so you can slip out. Head to the house for a shower or get snacks. Trust me nobodies coming there to visit you, it's the baby or mom.
> 
> Just hope for everybody is heathly.
> 
> From a guy been there 5 times.


The staff can sometimes be people to have good conversations with. I don't know where you are going but I know North had movies that we could watch.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/cto/5314400126.html

sure its clean and low miles, but not 8900 clean and low miles worth


----------



## Bill1090

What the cafe is this!?


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2054739 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/cto/5314400126.html
> 
> sure its clean and low miles, but not 8900 clean and low miles worth


Is that plow on right? Looks tipped too far forward...


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2054751 said:


> What the cafe is this!?


Idk but that's the only thing that shows snow


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

jimslawnsnow;2054739 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/cto/5314400126.html
> 
> sure its clean and low miles, but not 8900 clean and low miles worth


If you are buying, think of the cost per mile. Example:
Truck has 55,000 miles, asking 8900
I expect to run it to 200,000 miles.
That means there are 145,000 miles left in it, costing you 6 cents per mile. Considering that a new truck (without a plow) is many times well over 20 cents per mile, that may not be a terrible deal. Cost of ownership is something that many people overlook.
Although I DO agree 9k for a 15 yr old truck seems high...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2054753 said:


> Is that plow on right? Looks tipped too far forward...


Who knows. Did you see where the joy stick is located?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ironwood-Mn;2054759 said:


> If you are buying, think of the cost per mile. Example:
> Truck has 55,000 miles, asking 8900
> I expect to run it to 200,000 miles.
> That means there are 145,000 miles left in it, costing you 6 cents per mile. Considering that a new truck (without a plow) is many times well over 20 cents per mile, that may not be a terrible deal. Cost of ownership is something that many people overlook.
> Although I DO agree 9k for a 15 yr old truck seems high...


Ummm... where did you learn math? I calculate it's a 22 almost 23 year old truck


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;2054762 said:


> Ummm... where did you learn math? I calculate it's a 22 almost 23 year old truck


Beat me to it.

But that's just it. Your post was a perfect example.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2054719 said:


> http://www.meteor.site=
> 
> 0compaction=1&ratio=16


was looking at that coming behind the wed/th system

another pacific front coming through montana. More widespread

Precipitation this week......

.


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

jimslawnsnow;2054762 said:


> Ummm... where did you learn math? I calculate it's a 22 almost 23 year old truck


The Great Minnesota Education System. Actually just added wrong in my head, but now it's even worse sounding. They probably justify by calling it a "collector" since it qualifies.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ironwood-Mn;2054767 said:


> The Great Minnesota Education System. Actually just added wrong in my head, but now it's even worse sounding. They probably justify by calling it a "collector" since it qualifies.


It happens. No worries. I'm sure they are placing it rare value since it's old and low miles. Just because it's low miles doesn't mean it will be problem free. I've seen this alot with farm tractors. Guys quit farming and park the equipment for many reasons. 30 years or more goes by and they pass on. Kids or whoever gets the stuff, list it on auction, and the prices go nuts. It looks new, has low hours and usage. Soon all the seals leak, fuel system is all buggered up, tires rot. If they can't repair this stuff on thier own they have more in than if they bought new or newer. Now they look like a donkeys behind. But does that stop anyone else? No,nope, nadda.....ect


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2054754 said:


> Idk but that's the only thing that shows snow


Doesn't mean it's wrong..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2054754 said:


> Idk but that's the only thing that shows snow


And by only, you mean ONLY (other than unit). Everyone else is sunny/mostly sunny.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2054680 said:


> 32hrs till the metro washout
> 
> Virtually the same time that a. Significant snow storm hits Durango colorado.
> 
> That one should go west side MN later Thursday but.....the js won't verify attm. The jet stream through 500mb is disorganized, and splits attm


Plowable snow Saturday night?


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;2054700 said:


> Good luck on monday. Here's some tips. Bring your pillow and hers. Bring sandels and pajama pants. Once you get there you will be board, find their lis of people who deliver food there (pizza, subs, pasta). Don't be afraid to sleep monday morning. Nothing will really get interesting until Monday afternoon so mags, phone, computer. Also she won't be able to eat until the kid pops out so figure out when your eating without pissing her off (she will be hungry and you eating in front of her will make her feel sick or mad).
> 
> Also when guests come talk to her about letting you get out of there before hand, so you can slip out. Head to the house for a shower or get snacks. Trust me nobodies coming there to visit you, it's the baby or mom.
> 
> Just hope for everybody is heathly.
> 
> From a guy been there 5 times.


This guy has it down...


----------



## cbservicesllc

I'll let you guys know how this goes when I get back from Brainerd...


----------



## CityGuy

I may need to get artistic.


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2054788 said:


> Plowable snow Saturday night?


If you want to Wait till the night


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2054800 said:



> If you want to Wait till the night


Well... ya know... Kids 4th Bday party at 4... So I'll wait till night


----------



## unit28

dgex has 2" by noon sat......that's as far as it goes, yes there's more behind it btw
This is just dominant precip type....it'll be cold enough

Accumulations vary attm


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2054760 said:


> Who knows. Did you see where the joy stick is located?


I did. On the hand that stays on the wheel???


----------



## unit28

If there's snow on the first system it'll stay west go through fergus.

Second one....we watch after Tuesday

The Pacific Northwest will see little break to dry out -- as another Pacific storm system will approach the area on Monday. This will bring another round of rain and mountain snows to the Northwest that will persist into Tuesday



imo


----------



## unit28

Doughboy12;2054806 said:


> I did. On the hand that stays on the wheel???


Have to use the other hand for turn signals out the window


----------



## Polarismalibu

djagusch;2054700 said:


> Good luck on monday. Here's some tips. Bring your pillow and hers. Bring sandels and pajama pants. Once you get there you will be board, find their lis of people who deliver food there (pizza, subs, pasta). Don't be afraid to sleep monday morning. Nothing will really get interesting until Monday afternoon so mags, phone, computer. Also she won't be able to eat until the kid pops out so figure out when your eating without pissing her off (she will be hungry and you eating in front of her will make her feel sick or mad).
> 
> Also when guests come talk to her about letting you get out of there before hand, so you can slip out. Head to the house for a shower or get snacks. Trust me nobodies coming there to visit you, it's the baby or mom.
> 
> Just hope for everybody is heathly.
> 
> From a guy been there 5 times.


Oh I already planned in dipping out to go home when her family comes up. I don't need to take a shower there when my house is 10 minutes away.

That's all good advise! She already said I wasn't allowed to eat in the room for that reason she will get mad!

We're going to maple grove so lots of food choices right around the hospital.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2054796 said:


> I'll let you guys know how this goes when I get back from Brainerd...


I'm surprised that didn't break threw the mesh on the gate. Making a beater cross car out of that???


----------



## unit28

Polarismalibu;2054819 said:


> I'm surprised that didn't break threw the mesh on the gate. Making a beater cross car out of that???


I see steel ramps...if I'm seeing right


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;2054830 said:


> I see steel ramps...if I'm seeing right


They are steel,it's a lawn trailer. Steel tubing with wire mesh over


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2054802 said:


> dgex has 2" by noon sat......that's as far as it goes, yes there's more behind it btw
> This is just dominant precip type....it'll be cold enough
> 
> Accumulations vary attm


I just hope all my cleanups are done by Friday then!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2054819 said:


> I'm surprised that didn't break threw the mesh on the gate. Making a beater cross car out of that???


Mesh is already destroyed on the driver side... but we just took the the driver side right up the support... It's my sister in-laws that the motor blew up... My buddy is throwing a new engine in it


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2054832 said:


> They are steel,it's a lawn trailer. Steel tubing with wire mesh over


Steel tube supports with mesh. I have the same trailer the mesh sucks


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2054836 said:


> Mesh is already destroyed on the driver side... but we just took the the driver side right up the support... It's my sister in-laws that the motor blew up... My buddy is throwing a new engine in it


Ahh gotcha. My idea sounded better with the beater cross car.

Should bring me back a zorbaz pizza while your up there


----------



## Bill1090

Uh oh. Kohler workers going on strike.

http://www.wkow.com/story/30522084/...utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook_WKOW_27


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2054843 said:


> Uh oh. Kohler workers going on strike.
> 
> http://www.wkow.com/story/30522084/...utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook_WKOW_27


What will we do without toilets and other plumbing supplies?


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

Bill1090;2054843 said:


> Uh oh. Kohler workers going on strike.
> 
> http://www.wkow.com/story/30522084/...utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook_WKOW_27


http://minnesota.cbslocal.com/2015/11/14/minnesota-teamsters-gather-to-discuss-pension-crisis/
More union news.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Is there a setting on the fords for how long the lights will stay on after you shut it off? Mine are staying on for at least 3 minutes now. Used to be I lock the door they shut off I thought


----------



## IDST

Polarismalibu;2054846 said:


> Is there a setting on the fords for how long the lights will stay on after you shut it off? Mine are staying on for at least 3 minutes now. Used to be I lock the door they shut off I thought


Hit the lock one more time should shut right off


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2054844 said:


> What will we do without toilets and other plumbing supplies?


Isn't it the engine company? It says the union is the United Auto Workers.


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;2054818 said:


> Oh I already planned in dipping out to go home when her family comes up. I don't need to take a shower there when my house is 10 minutes away.
> 
> That's all good advise! She already said I wasn't allowed to eat in the room for that reason she will get mad!
> 
> We're going to maple grove so lots of food choices right around the hospital.


That's where we went, It's pretty nice.


----------



## Greenery

I've counted at least 6 crews out suckling leaves today.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jagext;2054849 said:


> Hit the lock one more time should shut right off


They used to when I hit it twice they don't anymore


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;2054852 said:


> That's where we went, It's pretty nice.


Yeah her sister had had 5 kids so I have been there a few times. It's not to bad and white casket is right there open 24/7 so that's a plus


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;2054853 said:


> I've counted at least 6 crews out suckling leaves today.


Yeah I've seen a ton... Makes me feel like I should REALLY have had crews out this weekend...


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;2054850 said:


> Isn't it the engine company? It says the union is the United Auto Workers.


Should be a setting in the counsel somewhere.


----------



## djagusch

cbservicesllc;2054857 said:


> Yeah I've seen a ton... Makes me feel like I should REALLY have had crews out this weekend...


Just got the call, anything else today? So we are done with regulars. Will be able to line up more if the weather is decent at the end of the week. But that doesn't sound promising.


----------



## Polarismalibu

djagusch;2054862 said:


> Just got the call, anything else today? So we are done with regulars. Will be able to line up more if the weather is decent at the end of the week. But that doesn't sound promising.


The way the week is looking you might as well just pack the equipment away


----------



## skorum03

Polarismalibu;2054863 said:


> The way the week is looking you might as well just pack the equipment away


I'm going to start doing that tomorrow. I just finished my last one of the year. Have one lined up for next week, but with the way the weather is looking I think I will be telling them I'll be there in the spring.


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;2054832 said:


> They are steel,it's a lawn trailer. Steel tubing with wire mesh over


Looking at the front of the trailer
looks like a steel ramp is attached parallel along the side rail with a tie down strap.

Don't comment.....
Just my observation


----------



## Polarismalibu

unit28;2054875 said:


> Looking at the front of the trailer
> looks like a steel ramp is attached parallel along the side rail with a tie down strap.
> 
> Don't comment.....
> Just my observation


Those come off to load a wheeler or something sideways on the front.

My bad I commented


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;2054863 said:


> The way the week is looking you might as well just pack the equipment away


That is what we start to do tomorrow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;2054853 said:


> I've counted at least 6 crews out suckling leaves today.


Did you count me??


----------



## cbservicesllc

I see there's a huge dumpster fire in Green Bay


----------



## IDST

Packers lose to the lions. Hell Yeah


----------



## IDST

jagext;2054892 said:


> Packers lose to the lions. Hell Yeah


where's that loud mouth packer fan now?


----------



## Polarismalibu

jagext;2054892 said:


> Packers lose to the lions. Hell Yeah


Haha that's awesome!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Wow look at the Vikings go


----------



## djagusch

Polarismalibu;2054863 said:


> The way the week is looking you might as well just pack the equipment away


Oh we will finish staking tomorrow. Then hook plows up to all trucks besides the sucker truck. Put all the mowers away but one just in case.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Wow he got laid out big time!


----------



## Polarismalibu

djagusch;2054901 said:


> Oh we will finish staking tomorrow. Then hook plows up to all trucks besides the sucker truck. Put all the mowers away but one just in case.


I got most of my winter stuff ready to go over the last week. Hopefully it snows this month once at least


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2054905 said:


> I got most of my winter stuff ready to go over the last week. Hopefully it snows this month once at least


I'm not quite ready. If I had no rain this week I could be ready but if it's rain all week I'll never make it. Plus I still have construction work to get done.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2054907 said:


> I'm not quite ready. If I had no rain this week I could be ready but if it's rain all week I'll never make it. Plus I still have construction work to get done.


I wish I had more to get ready. I'll probably get extremely bored until thanksgiving.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;2054889 said:


> Did you count me??


I always count you...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;2054913 said:


> I always count you...


If there not working its ether a monsoon or something is serisouly wrong


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2054912 said:


> I wish I had more to get ready. I'll probably get extremely bored until thanksgiving.


I would be okay to wait until Thanksgiving... you'll be plenty busy with the little one...


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2054918 said:


> I would be okay to wait until Thanksgiving... you'll be plenty busy with the little one...


Oh she has so many plans with her sisters and the baby I'll be bored out of my mind. Her oldest sister has 4 month old and her other sister had a 8 month old. (Don't tell me that wasn't rigged) But they have all kinds of plans already


----------



## Polarismalibu

Touchdown!!!!!


----------



## unit28

With how these systems are
I don't trust forecasts.either it stalls and builds or speeds it up and stays disorganized

Weak.......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2054850 said:


> Isn't it the engine company? It says the union is the United Auto Workers.


I also read something about 2100 workers striking g could crumble the plumbing warehouse


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2054889 said:


> Did you count me??


And me??..


----------



## qualitycut

So whats the consensus for rain start time tomorrow? Around 10am?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2054932 said:


> So whats the consensus for rain start time tomorrow? Around 10am?


I have before 3am now


----------



## Bill1090

jagext;2054893 said:


> where's that loud mouth packer fan now?


He's probably crying in his cheese hat.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2054932 said:


> So whats the consensus for rain start time tomorrow? Around 10am?


Thinking Noon... Pretty sure anyway... And snow is way down on the metgen... Thumbs Up


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2054926 said:


> I also read something about 2100 workers striking g could crumble the plumbing warehouse


That's no good!


----------



## Polarismalibu

There goes Walsh again missing field goals


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2054949 said:


> Thinking Noon... Pretty sure anyway... And snow is way down on the metgen... Thumbs Up


Yea from 5 inches to not even a half. We have a Thanksgiving next weekend up north so hoping it doesn't


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2054963 said:


> Yea from 5 inches to not even a half. We have a Thanksgiving next weekend up north so hoping it doesn't


Thanksgiving would be tough... I hope it stays clear


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2054976 said:


> Thanksgiving would be tough... I hope it stays clear


This coming up weekend when it was supposed to snow. I get 2 this year


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2054977 said:


> This coming up weekend when it was supposed to snow. I get 2 this year


Lucky... I have to be strategic with mine


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2054963 said:


> Yea from 5 inches to not even a half. We have a Thanksgiving next weekend up north so hoping it doesn't


Looks like cold and dry

Cold air is coming into play this week too.
it's going to be coming earlier than anticipated
high pressure is going to force the precipitation out earlier than expected also.

we did have rain snow into thursday, friday, and cold air coming late sunday...looks like it's changed


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Just went ape s h I t on the can opener. Damn thing has given me more stress than any customer has. No we have no excuses to get a new one


----------



## unit28

Someone needs a hug.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2054986 said:


> Looks like cold and dry
> 
> Cold air is coming into play this week too.
> it's going to be coming earlier than anticipated
> high pressure is going to force the precipitation out earlier than expected also.
> 
> we did have rain snow into thursday, friday, and cold air coming late sunday...looks like it's changed


One word.....

Good.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2054985 said:


> Lucky... I have to be strategic with mine


Same here I wish we did them seperate days


----------



## CityGuy

I hate having family over for the holidays. No matter how hard we try we can't seem to keep this house clean. And I'm not talking baby toys either. Dust and dirt.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2055012 said:


> One word.....
> 
> Good.


Two words to that.

I agree


----------



## CityGuy

51° and clear


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;2055019 said:


> I hate having family over for the holidays. No matter how hard we try we can't seem to keep this house clean. And I'm not talking baby toys either. Dust and dirt.


Some will say it's a waste of money but have your ducts cleaned


----------



## unit28

Wish I had a thanksgiving to worry about


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2055024 said:


> Some will say it's a waste of money but have your ducts cleaned


That made a big difference on our place.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2055024 said:


> Some will say it's a waste of money but have your ducts cleaned


Was just going to say the same thing


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://livestream.com/unicornriot/events/4512162

Live link to Minneapolis protest


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2055034 said:


> http://livestream.com/unicornriot/events/4512162
> 
> Live link to Minneapolis protest


Why anyone would be a cop now a days


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2055033 said:


> Was just going to say the same thing


Done every few years I don't see it as a waste of money. Plus most those guys only charge $100-150 more if you want the dryer ducts cleaned and the water heater and furnace done


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2055011 said:


> Someone needs a hug.......


Hahaha no doubt


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2055012 said:


> One word.....
> 
> Good.


Amen brother... I'll take the cold if I can get cleanups done!


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2055036 said:


> Why anyone would be a cop now a days


Yeah no doubt... only going to get worse too


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;2055024 said:


> Some will say it's a waste of money but have your ducts cleaned


We did about a month or so ago and I also replaced all the filters in the air handler.

We also have 2 of those ion cleaners from brookstone going in the house and we have to wash the filters about once a month or so.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I like the cold for doing cleanups. We've done cleanups as late as Dec. 26.

I'll do them again if I can get paid.


----------



## SnowGuy73

100% chance of rain tomorrow and Tuesday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2055050 said:


> 100% chance of rain tomorrow and Tuesday.












NAM 4km has 3" of rain for Tuesday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Getting closer......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Quite a bit of snow around though.

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/displayMod.php?var=gfs_sfc_ptyp&loop=loopall&hours=


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This shows rain here about 4 tomorrow after noon, and not that much on top of it....

http://www.emc.ncep.noaa.gov/mmb/mpyle/spcprod/12/


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2055059 said:


> NAM 4km has 3" of rain for Tuesday.


Bring it.....


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2055075 said:


> This shows rain here about 4 tomorrow after noon, and not that much on top of it....
> 
> http://www.emc.ncep.noaa.gov/mmb/mpyle/spcprod/12/


Nws app says otherwise


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2055094 said:


> Nws app says otherwise


Last Wednesday they said rain starting at 9 am too.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2055098 said:


> Last Wednesday they said rain starting at 9 am too.


Mine said afternoon the day/night before.


----------



## banonea

ok, who is it.........

http://rmn.craigslist.org/sks/5273963976.html


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;2055024 said:


> Some will say it's a waste of money but have your ducts cleaned


Alright, I need this explained to me. I've always been of the belief that if you keep your filter fresh that your ducts won't need to be cleaned. Is that not the case?


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2055102 said:


> ok, who is it.........
> 
> http://rmn.craigslist.org/sks/5273963976.html


Pretty big service area


----------



## banonea

is this you jim?

http://rmn.craigslist.org/lab/5312842740.html


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2055115 said:


> is this you jim?
> 
> http://rmn.craigslist.org/lab/5312842740.html


That is a temp service


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2055102 said:


> ok, who is it.........
> 
> http://rmn.craigslist.org/sks/5273963976.html


I remember seeing this before on here


----------



## DCS MN

I am looking for a sub in the Blaine area. 
The guy that was going to do it just craped the bed.

Commercial buildings, shoveling at one location.

Please get back to me if anyone can or knows someone!

Brad -


----------



## TKLAWN

Bill1090;2054948 said:


> He's probably crying in his cheese hat.


He must realize his team is in a downward spiral, destined for another loss next week.


----------



## banonea

want peoples feed back on a add for employees......


Looking to fill 4 positions for shoveling for the up coming winter. Interested parties should have the following:
Transportation to and from our office
Proper clothing for the weather
Ability to work overnights and daytime if needed
Ability to be ON CALL and work till the job is done, when it snows, we work
Drug and Drama free
A good working attitude
Ability and health to use snow blowers and shovels

We do 95% of our work from 10pm to 8am, so ability to work overnight is a must. You will be working outside, so coming to work in tennis shoes and a wind breaker will not work. Average nights are around 8 to 10 hours, but can be as long as 12 to 14 hours, and no you wont be outside the entire time. We run 1 shoveler & 1 plow driver in a truck, average time out of the truck is about 15 to 30 min, then you ride with the plow driver to the next location and are paid to ride with. There is snow blowers and shovels in every truck, so no equipment is necessary. 

If you are not a social person or don't work well with others, don't apply. You will be spending many hours in a truck with a the same people and attitudes are not tolerated EVER.

What you do on your own time if your business, but drugs and alcohol are not tolerated on the job. If you have a drug or alcohol problem, please do not apply. 

Pay is determined by your work ethic. Hard work is rewarded, but if you are looking to get $20.00/hr to push a shovel for 15 min then ride in a truck, this is not the place. I can pay the next day after a job if needed, but normal paydays are on Monday. Everyone is tried out for a storm or 2 before a decision is made to make you part of the crew. People that show that they want to work and are able to do the job will be offered a position for future storms. people that show they want more than a winter job may be offered a position on our lawn care/landscaping crew in the spring.

This isn't rocket science, its shoveling snow, so the job is not that hard. I am a easy guy to work for and a generous guy to people that work hard and do the job that they are asked to do.

Thank you for your interest


----------



## IDST

I am glad to be home but I can't believe how weak i am from this crap


----------



## IDST

banonea;2055159 said:


> want peoples feed back on a add for employees......
> 
> Looking to fill 4 positions for shoveling for the up coming winter. Interested parties should have the following:
> Transportation to and from our office
> Proper clothing for the weather
> Ability to work overnights and daytime if needed
> Ability to be ON CALL and work till the job is done, when it snows, we work
> Drug and Drama free
> A good working attitude
> Ability and health to use snow blowers and shovels
> 
> We do 95% of our work from 10pm to 8am, so ability to work overnight is a must. You will be working outside, so coming to work in tennis shoes and a wind breaker will not work. Average nights are around 8 to 10 hours, but can be as long as 12 to 14 hours, and no you wont be outside the entire time. We run 1 shoveler & 1 plow driver in a truck, average time out of the truck is about 15 to 30 min, then you ride with the plow driver to the next location and are paid to ride with. There is snow blowers and shovels in every truck, so no equipment is necessary.
> 
> If you are not a social person or don't work well with others, don't apply. You will be spending many hours in a truck with a the same people and attitudes are not tolerated EVER.
> 
> What you do on your own time if your business, but drugs and alcohol are not tolerated on the job. If you have a drug or alcohol problem, please do not apply.
> 
> Pay is determined by your work ethic. Hard work is rewarded, but if you are looking to get $20.00/hr to push a shovel for 15 min then ride in a truck, this is not the place. I can pay the next day after a job if needed, but normal paydays are on Monday. Everyone is tried out for a storm or 2 before a decision is made to make you part of the crew. People that show that they want to work and are able to do the job will be offered a position for future storms. people that show they want more than a winter job may be offered a position on our lawn care/landscaping crew in the spring.
> 
> This isn't rocket science, its shoveling snow, so the job is not that hard. I am a easy guy to work for and a generous guy to people that work hard and do the job that they are asked to do.
> 
> Thank you for your interest


I like everything except the no Drama. I wouldn't put that in there. You've got it covered with the rest. Doesn't sound professional


----------



## banonea

jagext;2055162 said:


> I like everything except the no Drama. I wouldn't put that in there. You've got it covered with the rest. Doesn't sound professional


Good point, I will remove itThumbs Up


----------



## banonea

try this on, changed a couple of things......

Looking to fill 4 positions for shoveling for the up coming winter. Interested parties should have the following:
Transportation to and from our office
Proper clothing for the weather
Ability to work overnights and daytime if needed
Ability to be ON CALL and work till the job is done, when it snows, we work
Drug and alcohol free
A good working attitude
Ability and health to use snow blowers and shovels

We do 95% of our work from 10pm to 8am, so ability to work overnight is a must. You will be working outside, so coming to work in tennis shoes and a wind breaker will not work. Average nights are around 8 to 10 hours, but can be as long as 12 to 14 hours, and no you wont be outside the entire time. 
We run 1 shoveler & 1 plow driver in a truck, average time out of the truck is about 15 to 30 min, then you ride with the plow driver to the next location and are paid to ride with. There is snow blowers and shovels in every truck, so no equipment is necessary. 

If you are not a social person or don't work well with others, don't apply. You will be spending many hours in a truck with a the same people and attitudes are not tolerated EVER.

What you do on your own time if your business, but drugs and alcohol are not tolerated on the job. If you have a drug or alcohol problem, please do not apply. 

Pay is determined by your work ethic and dependability. If you are not able to commit to being "On Call" when snow is in the forecast, than this is not the job for you. When it snows, we are out working.

Hard work is rewarded, but if you are looking to get $20.00/hr to push a shovel for 15 min then ride in a truck, this is not the place. 

I can pay the next day after a job if needed, but normal paydays are on Monday. Everyone is tried out for a storm or 2 before a decision is made to make you part of the crew. People that show that they want to work and are able to do the job will be offered a position for future storms. People that show they want more than a winter job may be offered a position on our lawn care/landscaping crew in the spring.

This isn't rocket science, its shoveling snow, so the job is not that hard. I am a easy guy to work for and a generous guy to people that work hard and do the job that they are asked to do.

Thank you for your interest


----------



## qualitycut

jagext;2055162 said:


> I like everything except the no Drama. I wouldn't put that in there. You've got it covered with the rest. Doesn't sound professional


The stuck out to me also. Also the what you do on your time has if instead is


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2055171 said:


> The stuck out to me also. Also the what you do on your time has if instead is


fixed it, thank you, I thought I caught them all


----------



## banonea

also, If anyone wants to use it as well, feel free or use it as a base for your own.......


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;2055103 said:


> Alright, I need this explained to me. I've always been of the belief that if you keep your filter fresh that your ducts won't need to be cleaned. Is that not the case?


Imo that will not keep them clean. It's not like the blower Is blowing 100 mph thru there. Dust will settle in the duct work. Again not something that needs to be done yearly but every 3-5 imo but at $100 guy could have it done every year.


----------



## Ranger620

banonea;2055166 said:


> try this on, changed a couple of things......
> 
> Looking to fill 4 positions for shoveling for the up coming winter. Interested parties should have the following:
> Transportation to and from our office
> Proper clothing for the weather
> Ability to work overnights and daytime if needed
> Ability to be ON CALL and work till the job is done, when it snows, we work
> Drug and alcohol free
> A good working attitude
> Ability and health to use snow blowers and shovels
> 
> We do 95% of our work from 10pm to 8am, so ability to work overnight is a must. You will be working outside, so coming to work in tennis shoes and a wind breaker will not work. Average nights are around 8 to 10 hours, but can be as long as 12 to 14 hours, and no you wont be outside the entire time.
> We run 1 shoveler & 1 plow driver in a truck, average time out of the truck is about 15 to 30 min, then you ride with the plow driver to the next location and are paid to ride with. There is snow blowers and shovels in every truck, so no equipment is necessary.
> 
> If you are not a social person or don't work well with others, don't apply. You will be spending many hours in a truck with a the same people and attitudes are not tolerated EVER.
> 
> What you do on your own time if your business, but drugs and alcohol are not tolerated on the job. If you have a drug or alcohol problem, please do not apply.
> 
> Pay is determined by your work ethic and dependability. If you are not able to commit to being "On Call" when snow is in the forecast, than this is not the job for you. When it snows, we are out working.
> 
> Hard work is rewarded, but if you are looking to get $20.00/hr to push a shovel for 15 min then ride in a truck, this is not the place.
> 
> I can pay the next day after a job if needed, but normal paydays are on Monday. Everyone is tried out for a storm or 2 before a decision is made to make you part of the crew. People that show that they want to work and are able to do the job will be offered a position for future storms. People that show they want more than a winter job may be offered a position on our lawn care/landscaping crew in the spring.
> 
> This isn't rocket science, its shoveling snow, so the job is not that hard. I am a easy guy to work for and a generous guy to people that work hard and do the job that they are asked to do.
> 
> Thank you for your interest


Remove Third and fourth paragraph. Keeps it more professional


----------



## qualitycut

Ian says rain at 9am ish


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2055194 said:


> Ian says rain at 9am ish


More importantly no snow Not that he can get it straight


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2055196 said:


> More importantly no snow Not that he can get it straight


man the tv selection here sucks


----------



## banonea

Got 1 response already


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2055205 said:


> man the tv selection here sucks


Hope everything goes great!


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2055213 said:


> Hope everything goes great!


Thank you!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dahl says first accumulations of snow on Saturday.


----------



## Deershack

banonea;2055159 said:


> want peoples feed back on a add for employees......
> 
> Looking to fill 4 positions for shoveling for the up coming winter. Interested parties should have the following:
> Transportation to and from our office
> Proper clothing for the weather
> Ability to work overnights and daytime if needed
> Ability to be ON CALL and work till the job is done, when it snows, we work
> Drug and Drama free
> A good working attitude
> Ability and health to use snow blowers and shovels
> 
> We do 95% of our work from 10pm to 8am, so ability to work overnight is a must. You will be working outside, so coming to work in tennis shoes and a wind breaker will not work. Average nights are around 8 to 10 hours, but can be as long as 12 to 14 hours, and no you wont be outside the entire time. We run 1 shoveler & 1 plow driver in a truck, average time out of the truck is about 15 to 30 min, then you ride with the plow driver to the next location and are paid to ride with. There is snow blowers and shovels in every truck, so no equipment is necessary.
> 
> If you are not a social person or don't work well with others, don't apply. You will be spending many hours in a truck with a the same people and attitudes are not tolerated EVER.
> 
> What you do on your own time if your business, but drugs and alcohol are not tolerated on the job. If you have a drug or alcohol problem, please do not apply.
> 
> Pay is determined by your work ethic. Hard work is rewarded, but if you are looking to get $20.00/hr to push a shovel for 15 min then ride in a truck, this is not the place. I can pay the next day after a job if needed, but normal paydays are on Monday. Everyone is tried out for a storm or 2 before a decision is made to make you part of the crew. People that show that they want to work and are able to do the job will be offered a position for future storms. people that show they want more than a winter job may be offered a position on our lawn care/landscaping crew in the spring.
> 
> This isn't rocket science, its shoveling snow, so the job is not that hard. I am a easy guy to work for and a generous guy to people that work hard and do the job that they are asked to do.
> 
> Thank you for your interest[/QUOTE
> 
> Suggest changing "There is snow blowers.................." to " There are snow blowers................."


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2055218 said:


> Dahl says first accumulations of snow on Saturday.


everyone will start jumping on board now

and it won't snow afterall


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2055218 said:


> Dahl says first accumulations of snow on Saturday.


Bring it on!!!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2055218 said:


> Dahl says first accumulations of snow on Saturday.


He must not have looked at any models since yesterday. I guess a tenth of an inch would be accumulation.


----------



## qualitycut

Shows rain at 9am also


Didnt say anything about where it might snow besides first possible measureable snow


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;2055205 said:


> man the tv selection here sucks


Good luck, hope all goes well.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;2055226 said:


> Good luck, hope all goes well.


Thank you.. Stepped out while she was sleeping and played some poker with the a couple other guys. That was kinda fun


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2055224 said:


> He must not have looked at any models since yesterday. I guess a tenth of an inch would be accumulation.


I think we determined last year he makes a forecast for the day and just sticks with it no matter what the models do during the day.

Schaeffer on the 4 had some changes in the middle of his forecast last year a couple of times.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2055229 said:


> I think we determined last year he makes a forecast for the day and just sticks with it no matter what the models do during the day.
> 
> Schaeffer on the 4 had some changes in the middle of his forecast last year a couple of times.


I remember that. He never changed his at all. I want snow but would rather it wait till Monday so I can go shoot my buck this weekend


----------



## Polarismalibu

Wish they had a 24/7 cafeteria here..


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2055229 said:


> I think we determined last year he makes a forecast for the day and just sticks with it no matter what the models do during the day.
> 
> Schaeffer on the 4 had some changes in the middle of his forecast last year a couple of times.


Or he saw the latest GFS comes back with snow again...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2055234 said:


> Wish they had a 24/7 cafeteria here..


That was my one complaint about MG


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2055236 said:


> Or he saw the latest GFS comes back with snow again...


Even more this time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Channel 4 guy says sunny-ish Thursday onward.


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2055159 said:


> want peoples feed back on a add for employees......
> 
> Looking to fill 4 positions for shoveling for the up coming winter. Interested parties should have the following:
> Transportation to and from our office
> Proper clothing for the weather
> Ability to work overnights and daytime if needed
> Ability to be ON CALL and work till the job is done, when it snows, we work
> Drug and Drama free
> A good working attitude
> Ability and health to use snow blowers and shovels
> 
> We do 95% of our work from 10pm to 8am, so ability to work overnight is a must. You will be working outside, so coming to work in tennis shoes and a wind breaker will not work. Average nights are around 8 to 10 hours, but can be as long as 12 to 14 hours, and no you wont be outside the entire time. We run 1 shoveler & 1 plow driver in a truck, average time out of the truck is about 15 to 30 min, then you ride with the plow driver to the next location and are paid to ride with. There is snow blowers and shovels in every truck, so no equipment is necessary.
> 
> If you are not a social person or don't work well with others, don't apply. You will be spending many hours in a truck with a the same people and attitudes are not tolerated EVER.
> 
> What you do on your own time if your business, but drugs and alcohol are not tolerated on the job. If you have a drug or alcohol problem, please do not apply.
> 
> Pay is determined by your work ethic. Hard work is rewarded, but if you are looking to get $20.00/hr to push a shovel for 15 min then ride in a truck, this is not the place. I can pay the next day after a job if needed, but normal paydays are on Monday. Everyone is tried out for a storm or 2 before a decision is made to make you part of the crew. People that show that they want to work and are able to do the job will be offered a position for future storms. people that show they want more than a winter job may be offered a position on our lawn care/landscaping crew in the spring.
> 
> This isn't rocket science, its shoveling snow, so the job is not that hard. I am a easy guy to work for and a generous guy to people that work hard and do the job that they are asked to do.
> 
> Thank you for your interest


Proof read it. There are a couple of typos and an extra word or two in there.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2055237 said:


> That was my one complaint about MG


I can think of a few things. All in all pretty nice place though.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2055232 said:


> I remember that. He never changed his at all. I want snow but would rather it wait till Monday so I can go shoot my buck this weekend


Not a chance you can pull that off. :waving:


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2055243 said:


> Not a chance you can pull that off. :waving:


Oh I bet I'll see one


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2055244 said:


> Oh I bet I'll see one


I meant getting out....


----------



## Doughboy12

Snowblower tune up shop near Chanhasen??? Go.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2055245 said:


> I meant getting out....


I already got the clear to go


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2055246 said:


> Snowblower tune up shop near Chanhasen??? Go.


Ricks small engine


----------



## Polarismalibu

Just ran out to the truck. The air is deffinelty damp today


----------



## CityGuy

50° cloudy 

Light breeze


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## SnowGuy73

50° overcast, windy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2055258 said:


>


Bring this!....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Kylie is in this morning!

Yummy!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Rain/storms moving in.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Channel 9 has a new traffic gal.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

New GFS has the heavier snow a little further west, but still puts 5" +/- on the cities.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

No one has mentioned snow for Saturday yet, except for AccuWeather.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2055273 said:


> New GFS has the heavier snow a little further west, but still puts 5" +/- on the cities.


When is this for?


----------



## CityGuy

Misty, light rain just started


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2055275 said:


> When is this for?


That model is 0600 Zulu Saturday (midnight Friday night)


----------



## SnowGuy73

lwnmwrman22;2055278 said:


> that model is 0600 zulu saturday (midnight friday night)


10-4..........


----------



## SnowGuy73

New traffic girl on 9. 

Yes, yes I would.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hated to do it, but called my guys off for today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Zero frost, zero dew here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sprinkles and lightning.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2055281 said:


> Hated to do it, but called my guys off for today.


Thought it wasnt going to start till 4


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2055223 said:


> Bring it on!!!


This........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Marler threw "patchy flurries" into his forecast for Friday now.


----------



## CityGuy

Mostly mist but ran into a few heavier showers.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

https://m.facebook.com/home.php?ref...00661495150:mf_story_key.-7908593107928344693

Words over MN made my eyes open a little wider.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2055297 said:


> https://m.facebook.com/home.php?ref...00661495150:mf_story_key.-7908593107928344693
> 
> Words over MN made my eyes open a little wider.


Link just brings me to my news feed


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2055299 said:


> Link just brings me to my news feed




Then I realized the arrow was pointing at Denver.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Thunder here


----------



## Polarismalibu

Raining good it sounds like.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2055300 said:


> Then I realized the arrow was pointing at Denver.


Lol take a deep breathe


----------



## Green Grass

Just started pouring out.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2055273 said:


> New GFS has the heavier snow a little further west, but still puts 5" +/- on the cities.


Sweet!!!...


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2055305 said:


> Just started pouring out.


So it should be here in about 10 minutes


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2055306 said:


> Sweet!!!...


No kid yet?


----------



## CityGuy

Locals were still talking 1 to 2 inches by Wednesday.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2055281 said:


> Hated to do it, but called my guys off for today.


Same... son of a...


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2055312 said:


> No kid yet?


Cafe no. Just tons of pain sense 2 for her. Starting to wish I would have slept all day yesterday


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2055258 said:


>


Cafe me.....


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2055273 said:


> New GFS has the heavier snow a little further west, but still puts 5" +/- on the cities.


A little better....not much though


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2055318 said:


> A little better....not much though


That will change


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;2055302 said:


> Raining good it sounds like.


No rain here.........yet 53


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2055322 said:


> No rain here.........yet 53


I'm hoping for a few hours yet


----------



## Bill1090

Small pockets of rain here. I'm not even going to try today.


----------



## cbservicesllc

I should have had everyone out this weekend...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2055325 said:


> I should have had everyone out this weekend...


Should have been out here too. I did my winterizing around the house instead


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Wow, kid shows and cartoons have really changed. Sitting here with the 8 and 4 year old watching Henry danger


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2055326 said:


> Should have been out here too. I did my winterizing around the house instead


Same here....


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2055327 said:


> Wow, kid shows and cartoons have really changed. Sitting here with the 8 and 4 year old watching Henry danger


They're too animated now.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2055316 said:


> Cafe no. Just tons of pain sense 2 for her. Starting to wish I would have slept all day yesterday


Well good luck.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2055325 said:


> I should have had everyone out this weekend...


Eh, what are you going to do? We were out, and we would have worked Saturday, but the two we have left didn't want us working on the weekend on the property.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2055316 said:


> Cafe no. Just tons of pain sense 2 for her. Starting to wish I would have slept all day yesterday


Are they or did they induce?


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2055327 said:


> Wow, kid shows and cartoons have really changed. Sitting here with the 8 and 4 year old watching Henry danger


Noticed that too yesterday when we put the cartoon network or whatever on for the kid.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Had a couple down pours. This sucks


----------



## Greenery

Doughboy12;2055246 said:


> Snowblower tune up shop near Chanhasen??? Go.


Prairie lawn & garden. Butttt their probably backed up and you won't get it back until march.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2055337 said:


> Are they or did they induce?


They have been giving her something to kick start it


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2055343 said:


> They have been giving her something to kick start it


Took us about 6 hours after they have that.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2055336 said:


> Eh, what are you going to do? We were out, and we would have worked Saturday, but the two we have left didn't want us working on the weekend on the property.


Yeah... good point... Thanks for the morale booster... Thumbs Up


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2055348 said:


> Took us about 6 hours after they have that.


Sweet hope that's the case then we only have 1.5 to go. That sure would be nice. Hard to see her in so much pain when I can't help it feel any better.


----------



## Doughboy12

Greenery;2055341 said:


> Prairie lawn & garden. Butttt their probably backed up and you won't get it back until march.


Thanks......I will pass on the information...from you both.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2055352 said:


> Sweet hope that's the case then we only have 1.5 to go. That sure would be nice. Hard to see her in so much pain when I can't help it feel any better.


Our first, my wife was on Pitocin (sp) for about 8 hours. They finally gave her a nubain, she slept for about 45 minutes and the kid came about 20 minutes after her nap.

Tried walking, tried a shower, nothing but her taking a nap.

Second kid, she was in the hospital about 4 hours and that kid came out. Both her natural births.

Maybe that explains the lack of action now.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2055358 said:


> Our first, my wife was on Pitocin (sp) for about 8 hours. They finally gave her a nubain, she slept for about 45 minutes and the kid came about 20 minutes after her nap.
> 
> Tried walking, tried a shower, nothing but her taking a nap.
> 
> Second kid, she was in the hospital about 4 hours and that kid came out. Both her natural births.
> 
> Maybe that explains the lack of action now.


That's what she has pitocin. She's feeling better now she got something for the pain. Hoping I can sneak a nap in


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2055352 said:


> Sweet hope that's the case then we only have 1.5 to go. That sure would be nice. Hard to see her in so much pain when I can't help it feel any better.


Natural or epidural?


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2055363 said:


> Natural or epidural?


Epidural she was in to much pain already. Kids sunny side up supposedly that make it worse


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2055364 said:


> Epidural she was in to much pain already. Kids sunny side up supposedly that make it worse


Hopefully it will do a spin like ours did.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2055364 said:


> Epidural she was in to much pain already. Kids sunny side up supposedly that make it worse


Wife went as long as she could without then was flying high with the drugs.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2055358 said:


> Our first, my wife was on Pitocin (sp) for about 8 hours. They finally gave her a nubain, she slept for about 45 minutes and the kid came about 20 minutes after her nap.
> 
> Tried walking, tried a shower, nothing but her taking a nap.
> 
> Second kid, she was in the hospital about 4 hours and that kid came out. Both her natural births.
> 
> Maybe that explains the lack of action now.


Yeah, not our kids were induced at 41 weeks, both were at like 7 or 8 am and they didn't come until 10PM...

Good luck Polaris... Thumbs Up


----------



## mnlefty

My wife wanted to try without and lasted about half an hour... she was screaming for her mom, lol. Got the epidural and was on easy street the rest of the way. Got the epidural right away for #2 and was as easy as you could ever hope for.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I'm on the verge of yelling at the wife. Cripes sake


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2055377 said:


> I'm on the verge of yelling at the wife. Cripes sake


Don't do it. That's what they want, then they use it against you later.


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;2055378 said:


> Don't do it. That's what they want, then they use it against you later.


Yep.......no good can come from it. Besides, she right anyway...:laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2055350 said:


> Yeah... good point... Thanks for the morale booster... Thumbs Up


Dont let him fib you, you should have been or this weekend


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2055383 said:


> Dont let him fib you, you should have been or this weekend


No no, he SHOULD have been out this weekend, but what do you do???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2055358 said:


> Our first, my wife was on Pitocin (sp) for about 8 hours. They finally gave her a nubain, she slept for about 45 minutes and the kid came about 20 minutes after her nap.
> 
> Tried walking, tried a shower, nothing but her taking a nap.
> 
> Second kid, she was in the hospital about 4 hours and that kid came out. Both her natural births.
> 
> Maybe that explains the lack of action now.


15 min ride on the back of my bike and that kid will pop right out.....Thumbs Up
sad as it sounds, I did it for a friend. Hour after, they were in having a baby........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's playing with my emotions......










That blue line at the bottom was at 8" last night.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2055403 said:


> It's playing with my emotions......
> 
> That blue line at the bottom was at 8" last night.


Thats why the locals won't say anything about it yet, Nothing consistent


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2055403 said:


> It's playing with my emotions......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That blue line at the bottom was at 8" last night.


If it's anything like last year, it will skyrocket 12 hours out and have everyone scrambling and then within 6 hours of it starting it will go back to 0 and we will get nothing.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2055388 said:


> No no, he SHOULD have been out this weekend, but what do you do???


Sure glad we did both days, just need a day or 2 this week and that is good enough for me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;2055412 said:


> Sure glad we did both days, just need a day or 2 this week and that is good enough for me.


I need 3 days.

Maybe we can use Wednesday????


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2055413 said:


> I need 3 days.
> 
> Maybe we can use Wednesday????


I need 1 for sure, 2 would be nice to get some extras that are plow customers.


----------



## Bill1090

TWC named the first storm of the season.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2055403 said:


> It's playing with my emotions......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That blue line at the bottom was at 8" last night.


Hey... Unit said cold and dry... Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2055413 said:


> I need 3 days.
> 
> Maybe we can use Wednesday????


Heck... I'm thinking about this afternoon... Look at the radar!


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2055420 said:


> Heck... I'm thinking about this afternoon... Look at the radar!


Let me know how it works out


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2055420 said:


> Heck... I'm thinking about this afternoon... Look at the radar!


Good luck with that one.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2055420 said:


> Heck... I'm thinking about this afternoon... Look at the radar!


Mine are full days. I suppose if I really wanted to, I could run to St. Anthony and cut everything back. But then it sits until at least Wednesday.

Might be worth while to stake though.


----------



## qualitycut

Pouring here now.


----------



## IDST

Bill1090;2055416 said:


> TWC named the first storm of the season.


Well I can't handle the suspense. What is it?


----------



## qualitycut

All this moisture now and won't snow all winter lol


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2055419 said:


> Hey... Unit said cold and dry... Thumbs Up


I also said keep an eye on it...
GFS......AT 6-12PM sat


----------



## Bill1090

jagext;2055434 said:


> Well I can't handle the suspense. What is it?


I think Ajax? I wasn't listening very close.


----------



## Bill1090

Rains not looking that impressive on radar.


----------



## unit28

Axis over Colorado attm ,
for possible Westside snow in Minnesota later


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Quite the change.....


----------



## mnlefty

Schwader's staking a few driveways in my neighborhood today for their new tractor/inverted blower service... that I wanted to do about 6 years ago. Curious to see how it works out for them.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2055451 said:


> Quite the change.....


The next run will show 12"+


----------



## Bill1090

That kid must not want to pop out......


----------



## Drakeslayer




----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;2055457 said:


> The next run will show 12"+


I sure hope not. We have a lot of new places this year would be nice to have a 2 incher to start off and not for a couple more weeks yet.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2055471 said:


> I sure hope not. We have a lot of new places this year would be nice to have a 2 incher to start off and not for a couple more weeks yet.


First year plowing, first snow fall was 10 or 12 inches.....was cafe up big time !!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;2055408 said:


> Thats why the locals won't say anything about it yet, Nothing consistent


You mean they are playing it safe?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2055419 said:


> Hey... Unit said cold and dry... Thumbs Up


I have a customer who calls me her grandson. No she's not my grandma. Anyway, she been right the last 4 years by using the wind direction in September 29th. I believe she said NW which is cold and dry


----------



## Bill1090

Drakeslayer;2055470 said:


>


Very nice!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

mnlefty;2055455 said:


> Schwader's staking a few driveways in my neighborhood today for their new tractor/inverted blower service... that I wanted to do about 6 years ago. Curious to see how it works out for them.


Money maker for sure


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;2055457 said:


> The next run will show 12"+


Or absolutely nothing


----------



## wenzelosllc

mnlefty;2055455 said:


> Schwader's staking a few driveways in my neighborhood today for their new tractor/inverted blower service... that I wanted to do about 6 years ago. Curious to see how it works out for them.


I see they are advertising $300 for the season. They must have a pretty tight route for their tractors. Averages out to something like $20 a storm.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

wenzelosllc;2055482 said:


> I see they are advertising $300 for the season. They must have a pretty tight route for their tractors. Averages out to something like $20 a storm.


I bet that's no shoveling


----------



## qualitycut

wenzelosllc;2055482 said:


> I see they are advertising $300 for the season. They must have a pretty tight route for their tractors. Averages out to something like $20 a storm.


It would have to be


----------



## Polarismalibu

That was the best feeling nap I have ever had


----------



## IDST

St Louis park is running around with their plows on


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2055490 said:


> That was the best feeling nap I have ever had


After i ah l seen the rain i went back to bed till 930


----------



## mnlefty

wenzelosllc;2055482 said:


> I see they are advertising $300 for the season. They must have a pretty tight route for their tractors. Averages out to something like $20 a storm.


Richfield is a tight route regardless... When I was doing snow I had a couple on the far east side of town, I live on the western edge. It was just under 10 min in the toolcat (18mph tops) from one side to the other. Now fill in 60-100 in between, work one side to the other and there's never more than a minute or 2 between stops.

Also basically nothing but straight 1 car-wide drives, if the drive is double wide it's bound to be short, almost nothing curved or 3 car garages.



jimslawnsnow;2055486 said:


> I bet that's no shoveling


Extra $150 for 1 sidewalk and "driveway apron" which I am assuming is 1-2 feet across garage where tractor doesn't reach... as the street apron and return visit after the city plow are included in the base cost.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

cbservicesllc;2055373 said:


> Yeah, not our kids were induced at 41 weeks, both were at like 7 or 8 am and they didn't come until 10PM...
> 
> Good luck Polaris... Thumbs Up


She had our first back in July at 42 1/2 weeks, baby was too comfortable in there.


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;2055475 said:


> You mean they are playing it safe?


Ya I think so. I just think they don't know and don't want to mess up the first (snow) forecast of the year. They've missed plenty before.


----------



## qualitycut

Still raining


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;2055501 said:


> Ya I think so. I just think they don't know and don't want to mess up the first (snow) forecast of the year. They've missed plenty before.


And it keeps changing almost every run.


----------



## unit28

First cold spell going west....cyclo wrap south wind...rain east side attm


----------



## Polarismalibu

I dipped for lunch and had to nascar race my way back


----------



## Polarismalibu

Governor kicks in at 98 on the fords I guess


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;2055563 said:


> Governor kicks in at 98 on the fords I guess


I can verify this


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well she's out.


----------



## djagusch

Polarismalibu;2055588 said:


> Well she's out.


Congrats and a name?


----------



## mnlefty

Polarismalibu;2055588 said:


> Well she's out.


Congratulations dad!


----------



## Polarismalibu

djagusch;2055593 said:


> Congrats and a name?


Alexa 6 pounds 14 ounces 21". Mom did great only pushed for 10-15 minutes. All are healthy


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2055588 said:


> Well she's out.


Congratulations............


----------



## CityGuy

jagext;2055492 said:


> St Louis park is running around with their plows on


Fronts? Wings? Both?


----------



## unit28

Congratulations. .....



Good thing you drive a ford
Timing from your last post , you wouldn't have made it back in time any other way


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2055588 said:


> Well she's out.


Congrats.

Did you make it back in time?


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2055602 said:


> Congrats.
> 
> Did you make it back in time?


Yes I did! 98 all the way ran a few reds and got in the room with a couple minutes to spare. Next time I won't be going to lunch when she's at a 3 I was gone for 20 minutes


----------



## Polarismalibu

unit28;2055601 said:


> Congratulations. .....
> 
> Good thing you drive a ford
> Timing from your last post , you wouldn't have made it back in time any other way


Got from my shop in st Michael back to maple grove in 4 minutes. Can't believe I made it


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;2055606 said:


> Yes I did! 98 all the way ran a few reds and got in the room with a couple minutes to spare. Next time I won't be going to lunch when she's at a 3 I was gone for 20 minutes


Congratulations


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2055616 said:


>


Looks even better at 11:1


----------



## Polarismalibu

Thanks guys! Pretty exciting day that's for sure!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Weird... SSS has time for Facebook.

There are WAY more IFIFY, LOLs and EIWHDGIEOWs there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2055622 said:


> Looks even better at 11:1


Even better, even better when it's still 40ish out.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2055626 said:


> Weird... SSS has time for Facebook.
> 
> There are WAY more IFIFY, LOLs and EIWHDGIEOWs there.


He will show up when he actually thinks its going to snow i bet.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2055595 said:


> Alexa 6 pounds 14 ounces 21". Mom did great only pushed for 10-15 minutes. All are healthy


Congrats............


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2055628 said:


> He will show up when he actually thinks its going to snow i bet.


Or when he gets done pmsing. Whichever comes first I guess


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2055627 said:


> Even better, even better when it's still 40ish out.


Yea didn't even see that


----------



## qualitycut

Wierd, 7 customers have finally got back to me about plowing today.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2055626 said:


> Weird... SSS has time for Facebook.
> 
> There are WAY more IFIFY, LOLs and EIWHDGIEOWs there.


Creeper.....


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;2055595 said:


> Alexa 6 pounds 14 ounces 21". Mom did great only pushed for 10-15 minutes. All are healthy


congrats and as Ive told others on here before....Ill be picking her up for a date in 17years364days and 20someish hours


----------



## albhb3

I hate this strep throat sinus infection thing going on for the last week. Messed myself up last night got to work and started feeling weird as I loaded up the truck I took 2 anti congestive thingys 6 hours apart should be 12 the first 100 miles everything was in slowmo till I got to Chippewa falls. Couldn't figure out what the heck was going on everything felt really weird


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2055606 said:


> Yes I did! 98 all the way ran a few reds and got in the room with a couple minutes to spare. Next time I won't be going to lunch when she's at a 3 I was gone for 20 minutes


Yeah it went super fast once the drugs kicked in. Wife got them around 1 or so and kid was out just before 6.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2055623 said:


> Thanks guys! Pretty exciting day that's for sure!


Spend as much time as you can with her while she is young. Mine just turned 6 months and I really wish I had more time with her.


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;2055641 said:


> congrats and as Ive told others on here before....Ill be picking her up for a date in 17years364days and 20someish hours


I tell mine when she goes on her first date my "boys" will be going with.
2 best friends from when we were kids.


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;2055595 said:


> Alexa 6 pounds 14 ounces 21". Mom did great only pushed for 10-15 minutes. All are healthy


Congrats! Kids are the best. My daughter is the source of a lot of my happiness.


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;2055641 said:


> congrats and as Ive told others on here before....Ill be picking her up for a date in 17years364days and 20someish hours


Good luck with that one buddy. You won't make it far! She won't want to be friends with a cheese head anyway


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;2055595 said:


> Alexa 6 pounds 14 ounces 21". Mom did great only pushed for 10-15 minutes. All are healthy


Congratulations glad to hear everyone is ok.


----------



## unit28

On Monday, the Pentagon said coalition strikes on Sunday destroyed 116 fuel trucks used by the jihadists near Albu Kamal, an IS-held town in Deir Ezzor province on the border with Iraq.

A coalition spokesman said the strike hit parked trucks, "the first time that we've hit so many at once".

The spokesman also said there was a leaflet drop ahead of the strikes "to encourage truck drivers to stay away from the targeted trucks".

IS reportedly makes millions of dollars from oilfields it controls.

The coalition has vowed to target IS's financial resources, the spokesman said, adding: "This strike was part of that strategy to start degrading their financial ability."

A US-backed alliance of Kurdish and Arab forces fighting IS in northeast Syria announced Monday it had driven the jihadists from 196 villages.







Raining attm......


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;2055588 said:


> Well she's out.


Congrats !!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;2055658 said:


> Congrats! Kids are the best. My daughter is the source of a lot of my happiness.


I take it you have no toddlers or teens anymore?


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;2055690 said:


> I take it you have no toddlers or teens anymore?


My son is 18. He's moved on and doesn't make any effort to be a part of the family. My daughter is 10 so she's still a lot of fun.


----------



## TKLAWN

albhb3;2055644 said:


> I hate this strep throat sinus infection thing going on for the last week. Messed myself up last night got to work and started feeling weird as I loaded up the truck I took 2 anti congestive thingys 6 hours apart should be 12 the first 100 miles everything was in slowmo till I got to Chippewa falls. Couldn't figure out what the heck was going on everything felt really weird


Lathargic....,

Just like the packers offense. Go Vikes!


----------



## unit28

Camden;2055698 said:


> My son is 18. He's moved on and doesn't make any effort to be a part of the family. My daughter is 10 so she's still a lot of fun.


Small world I tell you


----------



## CityGuy

Anyone really knowledgeable with water softners? I've done some research and conflicting reports on what the settings should be set at.


----------



## CityGuy

I was just watching the news and they were talking about the BLM protest and march. Don't you need a permit to march down a city street?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2055595 said:


> Alexa 6 pounds 14 ounces 21". Mom did great only pushed for 10-15 minutes. All are healthy


Congrats! Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2055706 said:


> Anyone really knowledgeable with water softners? I've done some research and conflicting reports on what the settings should be set at.


I just turn it up so the water is hot


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2055722 said:


> I just turn it up so the water is hot


Doh'k..........re-read it.


----------



## unit28

What do you think Sx3.....


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2055729 said:


> Doh'k..........re-read it.


Ha thought it said water heater


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2055730 said:


> What do you think Sx3.....


So you call out SSS since the other guys think he'll be around once it's really going to snow.

So that's your code to call out his name, telling us that the NAM says it's going to snow.......

Telling ya....I'm onto you.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;2055698 said:


> My son is 18. He's moved on and doesn't make any effort to be a part of the family. My daughter is 10 so she's still a lot of fun.


Bet you'll have a different answer in 2-3 years


----------



## qualitycut

Well leaves should be frozen to the ground after Wednesday


----------



## IDST

CityGuy;2055598 said:


> Fronts? Wings? Both?


Fronts only


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2055764 said:


> Well leaves should be frozen to the ground after Wednesday


Pretty much...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Have a sub that owes over 5k. Time to knock on his door


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2055793 said:


> Have a sub that owes over 5k. Time to knock on his door


A sub owes you money?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Another protest, live, on 94 / Broadway. Freeway is shut down again with protestors on the freeway.

Video is live.


----------



## unit28

Nam............wett


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://livestream.com/unicornriot/events/4512162/videos/104714168


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2055800 said:


> A sub owes you money?


Allways........


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2055764 said:


> Well leaves should be frozen to the ground after Wednesday


Rain Will stop , systems split, wind picks up, leaves blown down to the neighbor's.....done


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2055802 said:


> Another protest, live, on 94 / Broadway. Freeway is shut down again with protestors on the freeway.
> 
> Video is live.


Bunch of white uneducated college hippes


----------



## qualitycut

If i was stuck in the middle of that with a wife and kids i would be furious


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2055824 said:


> If i was stuck in the middle of that with a wife and kids i would be furious


Lock the truck in 4 start pushing


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2055802 said:


> Another protest, live, on 94 / Broadway. Freeway is shut down again with protestors on the freeway.
> 
> Video is live.


WTF... Seriously...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'd be pissed in an 18 Wheeler trying to get to the west coast.

Do you put yourself out of service? Do you put yourself in the bunk? Do you hope it lasts 5 hours?

How would you log just sitting there.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2055828 said:


> I'd be pissed in an 18 Wheeler trying to get to the west coast.
> 
> Do you put yourself out of service? Do you put yourself in the bunk? Do you hope it lasts 5 hours?
> 
> How would you log just sitting there.


You run the idiots over and go about your day


----------



## qualitycut

They keep deleting the comments on there of the people going against them. Lots of kill white hashtags on there


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2055830 said:


> You run the idiots over and go about your day


Yea then go to prison


----------



## CityGuy

jagext;2055776 said:


> Fronts only


Wonder if they had them stored somewhere?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2055800 said:


> A sub owes you money?


I totally worded that wrong. Guess that's what typing in a hurry gets you. A guy I sub for owes me over 5k


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2055840 said:


> I totally worded that wrong. Guess that's what typing in a hurry gets you. A guy I sub for owes me over 5k


Kinda what i figured but was confused. Could be possible.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2055802 said:


> Another protest, live, on 94 / Broadway. Freeway is shut down again with protestors on the freeway.
> 
> Video is live.


What for this time. I can't believe they can't arrest these idiots? Atleast for unlawful detainment or something like that


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2055842 said:


> What for this time. I can't believe they can't arrest these idiots? Atleast for unlawful detainment or something like that


Black guy beat his gf wouldnt let cops or medica helps fought with medics,then cops shot him and he was supposedly handcuffed according to witnesses


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;2055840 said:


> I totally worded that wrong. Guess that's what typing in a hurry gets you. A guy I sub for owes me over 5k


It's not me, is it?


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2055847 said:


> Black guy beat his gf wouldnt let cops or medica helps fought with medics,then cops shot him and he was supposedly handcuffed according to witnesses


I don't understand why there aren't releasing details...the guy was scum. Just like most of the people cops shoot.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2055852 said:


> It's not me, is it?


Haha i was going to ask.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2055853 said:


> I don't understand why there aren't releasing details...the guy was scum. Just like most of the people cops shoot.


Yea i dont either, supposedly there is video so why not get it out there instead of letting everyone for opinions and let ideas get exaggerated over and over. Unless they are hiding something


----------



## Bill1090

From Police Clips. Too bad it's true.

For those in Minneapolis (Or roads covered by MN State Patrol)

(((UPDATE: Arrests now being made. As time passes this message will become unneeded. Thank you to those who may have not used 1st responders in cases they weren't needed. There were a few incidents where medical attention was delayed, but numerous other agencies stepped up to ensure those who needed it got it)))

If you're in an accident - Just exchange info and move on - No one's coming if you call

If you're suffering a medical emergency - Get a neighbor to drive you to the hospital - Response times are not going to be good (Plus ramps/routes used to get you to HCMC are blocked) If you're in SW Mpls go to Methodist. If you're in SE/3rd Pct go to Abbott. If you're in North go to North Memorial. Etc. Basically, away from the center of Mpls/94.

If you were assaulted, stabbed, shot or any other criminal act resulting in injury - Get someone to get you to a hospital - The officers who would need to respond to ensure safety for EMS are tied up - Without them... There's no EMS coming for you.

Even if you get an ambulance dispatched to you it's probably coming from a long way due to rigs being dedicated to this.

They will call in 1st ring suburban cops so expect response times in Golden Valley, St Louis Park, Robbinsdale, etc to possibly take a hit too.

Just be safe and smart


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;2055830 said:


> You run the idiots over and go about your day


THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:yow!::yow!::yow!::yow!:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh oh.... The good Dr. is pessimistic about our chances for snow.

Doesn't look like we'll be able to wish SSS a Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2055873 said:


> Oh oh.... The good Dr. is pessimistic about our chances for snow.
> 
> Doesn't look like we'll be able to wish SSS a Happy Thanksgiving.


Yea baby!!!!!!!


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2055873 said:


> Oh oh.... The good Dr. is pessimistic about our chances for snow.
> 
> Doesn't look like we'll be able to wish SSS a Happy Thanksgiving.


So, hang the plows?


----------



## Green Grass

Fox 9 reporter arrested for being at the protest and not leaving


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;2055852 said:


> It's not me, is it?


ummm no. that would be a lot of plowing at that tower


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2055828 said:


> I'd be pissed in an 18 Wheeler trying to get to the west coast.
> 
> Do you put yourself out of service? Do you put yourself in the bunk? Do you hope it lasts 5 hours?
> 
> How would you log just sitting there.


That's the real travesty... bunch of innocents, people passing through town, truckers, people on the way to work or working getting held up by this...


----------



## Doughboy12

Rain tomorrow too. :crying:


----------



## Polarismalibu

This kid is ridiculously calm


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Wtf, Iowa is smart enough to refuse refugees, but minnesota isn't?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Wow 46 next week


----------



## Deershack

Don't understand why they don't turn the fire hoses on them. No ones going to stick around in this weather when their wet. Don't have to hit them with the full force, just enough to get then fully wet. Have the sand/salt trucks following so the roads are safe.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2055900 said:


> Wtf, Iowa is smart enough to refuse refugees, but minnesota isn't?


Michigan did also. Then all the idiots started blaming that as the problem


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;2055899 said:


> This kid is ridiculously calm


Just wait......


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2055886 said:


> That's the real travesty... bunch of innocents, people passing through town, truckers, people on the way to work or working getting held up by this...


I would like to send an e-mail to all my customers saying any day there is a protest and it snows we will not guarantee a timely clearing of the snow any problems please call your congressman


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2055901 said:


> Wow 46 next week


Good, this weeks going to be a bust for finishing cleanups i think


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone else read the comments under msnbc and the other liberal stations that post stories on trump. People are weirdos. Woman saying they will be second class citizens and all thia other goofy crap


----------



## Camden

Deershack;2055902 said:


> Don't understand why they don't turn the fire hoses on them. No ones going to stick around in this weather when their wet. Don't have to hit them with the full force, just enough to get then fully wet. Have the sand/salt trucks following so the roads are safe.


I'm a big fan of water cannons for crowd control. Unfortunately they're only used in Europe because they cause so many injuries.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;2055907 said:


> Just wait......


Haha! No More


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;2055907 said:


> Just wait......


Oh I know. I just expected more out of her right away


----------



## Deershack

Camden;2055913 said:


> I'm a big fan of water cannons for crowd control. Unfortunately they're only used in Europe because they cause so many injuries.


My idea is to just get them thourly wet, not knock them down. They could meet them on the ramp as they try to get on the freeway.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2055911 said:


> Good, this weeks going to be a bust for finishing cleanups i think


This.......


----------



## Camden

Deershack;2055922 said:


> My idea is to just get them thourly wet, not knock them down. They could meet them on the ramp as they try to get on the freeway.


Well, you're no fun! LOL

But yes, I do think getting them wet when temps are in the 40s will get the crowd to disperse quickly.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Deershack;2055922 said:


> My idea is to just get them thourly wet, not knock them down. They could meet them on the ramp as they try to get on the freeway.


Just make it rain on them and they would be freezing


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2055937 said:


>


We better mount up and buy salt real soon!


----------



## SnowGuy73

50° breezy, rain.


----------



## CityGuy

48° with rain


----------



## IDST

50 and raining here. I came back from Woodbury last night about 7:00 if they'd of been on the freeway there is no telling what i would of done. I just can't believe the second they set foot on the freeway that they are not arrested. There are signs on every ramp saying it's illegal to bike/walk on freeway. It makes no damn sense to me. 

I go on facebook most days and I would love to rant and say every swear word under the sun and say whats really on my mind but i know potential customers and employees check that.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2055937 said:


>


Sorry skorum, guess I'll be needing to keep that truck after all 

Jeez Novak bugs me


----------



## jimslawnsnow

jagext;2055971 said:


> 50 and raining here. I came back from Woodbury last night about 7:00 if they'd of been on the freeway there is no telling what i would of done. I just can't believe the second they set foot on the freeway that they are not arrested. There are signs on every ramp saying it's illegal to bike/walk on freeway. It makes no damn sense to me.
> 
> I go on facebook most days and I would love to rant and say every swear word under the sun and say whats really on my mind but i know potential customers and employees check that.


Create a fake account


----------



## jimslawnsnow

It's not going to snow this winter. I bought a dump. Last time I bought a dump it snowed 4 times all winter


----------



## CityGuy

Still misting here.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2055977 said:


> It's not going to snow this winter. I bought a dump. Last time I bought a dump it snowed 4 times all winter


So we can blame you then?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2055984 said:


> So we can blame you then?


Sure, why not?


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2055977 said:


> It's not going to snow this winter. I bought a dump. Last time I bought a dump it snowed 4 times all winter


I'll forward my bills to you


----------



## Polarismalibu

Felt so nice to sleep last night. She only threw a fit one time for about two minutes.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Well, good day to run through snow equipment and get some things switched around in the shop... Looks like back to 40's next week to hopefully finish cleanups


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2056015 said:


> Felt so nice to sleep last night. She only threw a fit one time for about two minutes.


That'll change Thumbs Up


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2056019 said:


> That'll change Thumbs Up


That's perfectly fine. I'm just glad mom was able to get some decent sleep last night.


----------



## mnlefty

Anybody here ever had shingles? It's basically a flare-up of the chicken pox virus in adults and let me tell you it sucks.


----------



## Polarismalibu

mnlefty;2056032 said:


> Anybody here ever had shingles? It's basically a flare-up of the chicken pox virus in adults and let me tell you it sucks.


That sounds miserable


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2056018 said:


> Well, good day to run through snow equipment and get some things switched around in the shop... Looks like back to 40's next week to hopefully finish cleanups


This....started yesterday with stuff


----------



## mnlefty

Polarismalibu;2056038 said:


> That sounds miserable


So far it's been like having a miserable sunburn or extreme chaffing from back left kidney around the side down to front left groin. Goes from burning to pain to chills and back again. Been rough sleeping the last few nights and then wake up stiff and sore not knowing if it was from shingles itself or sleeping awkward.

Sucks getting old and I'm not even that old yet.


----------



## cbservicesllc

mnlefty;2056032 said:


> Anybody here ever had shingles? It's basically a flare-up of the chicken pox virus in adults and let me tell you it sucks.


My wife had it last winter, it was rough...


----------



## Ranger620

jimslawnsnow;2056007 said:


> Sure, why not?


Fine by me I'll be on the side that thanks you


----------



## qualitycut

jagext;2055971 said:


> 50 and raining here. I came back from Woodbury last night about 7:00 if they'd of been on the freeway there is no telling what i would of done. I just can't believe the second they set foot on the freeway that they are not arrested. There are signs on every ramp saying it's illegal to bike/walk on freeway. It makes no damn sense to me.
> 
> I go on facebook most days and I would love to rant and say every swear word under the sun and say whats really on my mind but i know potential customers and employees check that.


That doesn't stop me, if they won't hire me because of my thoughts and opinions i dont really care


----------



## Deershack

mnlefty;2056042 said:


> So far it's been like having a miserable sunburn or extreme chaffing from back left kidney around the side down to front left groin. Goes from burning to pain to chills and back again. Been rough sleeping the last few nights and then wake up stiff and sore not knowing if it was from shingles itself or sleeping awkward.
> 
> Sucks getting old and I'm not even that old yet.


That's why I got the shingles shot. Not taking chances. I hear it is areal pain.

Hoping the 40s last till l get back from hunting, I have bunch of Silver Maples that are always the last to drop.


----------



## wenzelosllc

mnlefty;2055497 said:


> Richfield is a tight route regardless... When I was doing snow I had a couple on the far east side of town, I live on the western edge. It was just under 10 min in the toolcat (18mph tops) from one side to the other. Now fill in 60-100 in between, work one side to the other and there's never more than a minute or 2 between stops.
> 
> Also basically nothing but straight 1 car-wide drives, if the drive is double wide it's bound to be short, almost nothing curved or 3 car garages.


Sounds like I need to move to Richfield.


----------



## qualitycut

Think im going to get a new gun today, my xdm subcompact is a little big to carry all the time. Any recommendations on a few to look at?


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2056087 said:


> Think im going to get a new gun today, my xdm subcompact is a little big to carry all the time. Any recommendations on a few to look at?


S&W M&P sheild, S&W Bodyguard Ruger LC9 Taurus Millennium G2...


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2056087 said:


> Think im going to get a new gun today, my xdm subcompact is a little big to carry all the time. Any recommendations on a few to look at?


I was at fleet farm on sunday looking at guns and couldn't decide what I liked the most. Some were more comfortable in my hand, but I think you need to shoot a few to make a really good decision. Since you already have a springfield, would you want to stick with that brand?

That new Springfield xd mod2 is pretty small


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2056089 said:


> S&W M&P sheild, S&W Bodyguard Ruger LC9 Taurus Millennium G2...


What about tauras pt 709?


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2056087 said:


> Think im going to get a new gun today, my xdm subcompact is a little big to carry all the time. Any recommendations on a few to look at?


M & P Shield is nice... That's my next purchase...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

A guy could ALMOST go work today.






Almost.....

What do ya do? Go battle wet leaves? Or frozen leaves?





Edit: never mind. Just checked the radar again after it wasn't raining here for the last hour. I'll go back to painting.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2056106 said:


> A guy could ALMOST go work today.
> 
> Almost.....
> 
> What do ya do? Go battle wet leaves? Or frozen leaves?


Or wait till next week when it's in the mid to high 40s. I wouldn't put mowers on my own lawn today


----------



## jimslawnsnow

We are going to try tomorrow afternoon. I know we won't finish. I'm hoping the ground is warm enough that they won't be frozen Thursday


----------



## qualitycut

Raining again


----------



## IDST

qualitycut;2056087 said:


> Think im going to get a new gun today, my xdm subcompact is a little big to carry all the time. Any recommendations on a few to look at?


I vote for the M&P Shield


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2056115 said:


> We are going to try tomorrow afternoon. I know we won't finish. I'm hoping the ground is warm enough that they won't be frozen Thursday


I got rain all day


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2056107 said:


> Or wait till next week when it's in the mid to high 40s. I wouldn't put mowers on my own lawn today


I personally am not working next week. Family is in from PA, that comes for Thanksgiving.

This year is the first in the last 3 that I HOPEFULLY won't have my nose in the phone watching radars and forecasts while they're here.

Might just do the St. Anthony property on Thursday, then Monday run the guys to the University Ave property, show them what gets cut back, and let them work.


----------



## Doughboy12

This weather sucks. Think I will go back to AZ. Who's with me? :waving:


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2056120 said:


> I personally am not working next week. Family is in from PA, that comes for Thanksgiving.
> 
> This year is the first in the last 3 that I HOPEFULLY won't have my nose in the phone watching radars and forecasts while they're here.
> 
> Might just do the St. Anthony property on Thursday, then Monday run the guys to the University Ave property, show them what gets cut back, and let them work.


I am hoping to get through next week. Then Leaving to hunt right after dinner on Thanksgiving. Be home Sunday night and hope for snow starting Friday the 4th.

If all this rain in the last two storms was snow we would be struggling a bit but i the end it would be nice.payup


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2056120 said:


> I personally am not working next week. Family is in from PA, that comes for Thanksgiving.
> 
> This year is the first in the last 3 that I HOPEFULLY won't have my nose in the phone watching radars and forecasts while they're here.
> 
> Might just do the St. Anthony property on Thursday, then Monday run the guys to the University Ave property, show them what gets cut back, and let them work.


I just need 2 days and the places i have left need to be dry. H about a ft deep of leaves at 2 and other is a swamp after any rain this time of year.


----------



## ryde307

Free lunch at SiteOne (old JDL) in Edina today. It's the launch party for the new brand.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2056125 said:


> Free lunch at SiteOne (old JDL) in Edina today. It's the launch party for the new brand.


Couldn't post this 20 minutes ago before I threw a Jack's in the oven??


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2056098 said:


> What about tauras pt 709?


I looked at those. For me the Millennium is smaller and easier to conceal. And it just fit really good in my hands.


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;2056122 said:


> This weather sucks. Think I will go back to AZ. Who's with me? :waving:


Seeing that Flagstaff has already had snow this is very tempting.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2056132 said:


> Couldn't post this 20 minutes ago before I threw a Jack's in the oven??


But you will stay dry now


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2056143 said:


> Seeing that Flagstaff has already had snow this is very tempting.


I was thinking more towards Apache Junction...


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2056087 said:


> Think im going to get a new gun today, my xdm subcompact is a little big to carry all the time. Any recommendations on a few to look at?


Try the kahr cm9. That's my go to gun every day. I have the bodyguard but don't like it much. It has a safety and a carry gun in my opinion shouldn't have a safety. The rugers get bad reviews and friends that have had them didn't like them however that doesn't mean you won't. 
Check out the kahr the trigger pull is soft and smooth. Shoots great. Spend another 100 and jump up to the pm9 and you get a few more twists in the barrel for more accuracy. I happy with my cm9


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2056149 said:


> I was thinking more towards Apache Junction...


Thats where my grandma goes.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2056162 said:


> Thats where my grandma goes.


It is a great spot. My parents are in Florence. Just south of there. Where the prisons are...


----------



## qualitycut

jagext;2056117 said:


> I vote for the M&P Shield


Liked it gander was out of 9mm with defense rounds don't need a 40. Also had a used regular mp fir 350 but same size as xdm sc i have


----------



## banonea

Getting salt, $88.00 a ton in Wionna. .....



I think they got a little salt.....


----------



## CityGuy

mnlefty;2056032 said:


> Anybody here ever had shingles? It's basically a flare-up of the chicken pox virus in adults and let me tell you it sucks.


The tv commercials make it look nasty.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Finally got the new meat on the truck. Took them long enough to get the tries in.


----------



## unit28

What you think Sx3......
Winds coming, snow stays west
Splitting system
Windy?


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2056172 said:


> Finally got the new meat on the truck. Took them long enough to get the tries in.


Mines in right now too. Tires were back ordered two weeks when my dad ordered them yesterday but got a set in this morning for me


----------



## qualitycut

M&p shield it is.


----------



## IDST

banonea;2056169 said:


> Getting salt, $88.00 a ton in Wionna. .....
> 
> 
> 
> I think they got a little salt.....


I get it delivered for $77/ton $93 for clear lane. $88 is cheap for picking it up from a landscape company. I think hedberg is 125 or so


----------



## skorum03

Since this is a weather thread, we have to be way over on average precip for this time of year right?


----------



## IDST

qualitycut;2056179 said:


> M&p shield it is.


I've got the full size in the 40. might have to sneak the shield past the wife on the cabelas card.


----------



## IDST

skorum03;2056181 said:


> Since this is a weather thread, we have to be way over on average precip for this time of year right?


I know the rain from last week was our montly average i heard


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2056178 said:


> Mines in right now too. Tires were back ordered two weeks when my dad ordered them yesterday but got a set in this morning for me


You would think it would be a more commonly stocked size now with all the trucks these days having 20's


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2056179 said:


> M&p shield it is.


Should have tried the kahr


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2056188 said:


> You would think it would be a more commonly stocked size now with all the trucks these days having 20's


My dad said a lot of the tire plants closed back when the auto industry took a crap and can't keep up. They were building f150s this year without tires


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2056193 said:


> Should have tried the kahr


Holds 2 less rounds then the shield


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2056179 said:


> M&p shield it is.


Atta pepper.


----------



## qualitycut

Get delayed every dang time too


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2056199 said:


> Atta pepper.


Now just need to get at least 2 of my clean up in to pay for it


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2056198 said:


> Holds 2 less rounds then the shield


I've seen you shoot so ya probably need the extra 2 rounds lol


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2056206 said:


> I've seen you shoot so ya probably need the extra 2 rounds lol


Hey if i remember correctly we both shot and left with 0 lol


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2056196 said:


> My dad said a lot of the tire plants closed back when the auto industry took a crap and can't keep up. They were building f150s this year without tires


Oh well that makes sense. They had every tire the stock in that size there but not in the LT.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2056203 said:


> Get delayed every dang time too


On your background? Damn thug


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gonna be a looooonnngggggg winter, I'm afraid.


----------



## skorum03

jagext;2056186 said:


> I know the rain from last week was our montly average i heard


I was just looking at the firepit I have in my backyard that is full of water and figured we must be way ahead. I used the firepit this past weekend.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2056212 said:


> Gonna be a looooonnngggggg winter, I'm afraid.


what makes you say that


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2056212 said:


> Gonna be a looooonnngggggg winter, I'm afraid.


Why you say that?

Nothing novak said


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;2056214 said:


> what makes you say that


Call him unit jr. ????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I really gotta quit telling the wife I don't care what color we paint walls. 

I tore the TV down, pulled all the electronics out of the TV stand so I could get a wall painted while the kids were in school.

Wife was close to home working so decided to stop home for lunch. First thing the saw was 3 tiny drops of dark green in the lid of the paint can, said shouldn't that be mixed in?? Won't the color be off now?

Then she said she wasn't sure about the color and wanted to know what I thought. 

I again said I don't care. I then said I don't care, that I wanted her to be happy. She does better picking out colors by herself than when I'm around.

She wasn't listening after the first PERIOD in the above paragraph.

She then asked about some toys that were still in boxes that were sitting in the living room for 2 weeks, stuff my boys had been given that they never opened. I said I took them to Goodwill like we had discussed.

She was REALLY mad then. Apparently there was a family at her work that people were "adopting" for Christmas, and they had 3 boys. I guess I was supposed to know that before I finally got them out of our living room.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2056207 said:


> Hey if i remember correctly we both shot and left with 0 lol


Well I was hoping you wouldn't have remembered that part lol


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2056231 said:


> I really gotta quit telling the wife I don't care what color we paint walls.
> 
> I tore the TV down, pulled all the electronics out of the TV stand so I could get a wall painted while the kids were in school.
> 
> Wife was close to home working so decided to stop home for lunch. First thing the saw was 3 tiny drops of dark green in the lid of the paint can, said shouldn't that be mixed in?? Won't the color be off now?
> 
> Then she said she wasn't sure about the color and wanted to know what I thought.
> 
> I again said I don't care. I then said I don't care, that I wanted her to be happy. She does better picking out colors by herself than when I'm around.
> 
> She wasn't listening after the first PERIOD after the above paragraph.
> 
> She then asked about some toys that were still in boxes that were sitting in the living room for 2 weeks, stuff my boys had been given that they never opened. I said I took them to Goodwill like we had discussed.
> 
> She was REALLY mad then. Apparently there was a family at her work that peopelle were "adopting" for Christmas, and they had 3 boys. I guess I was supposed to know that before I finally got them out of our living room.


I'll be looking for one more roommate in the spring, you won't have to paint any walls over here.

Just throwing it out there


----------



## Polarismalibu

That guy who got shot in Minneapolis died. Riots happening tonight


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;2056238 said:


> I'll be looking for one more roommate in the spring, you won't have to paint any walls over here.
> 
> Just throwing it out there


In river falls? Can i renton weekends?


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2056242 said:


> That guy who got shot in Minneapolis died. Riots happening tonight


He was already dead i thought


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2056242 said:


> That guy who got shot in Minneapolis died. Riots happening tonight


It'll be raining. No riots.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2056244 said:


> He was already dead i thought


They pulled the plug yesterday.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2056244 said:


> He was already dead i thought


Took him off life support last night.......must have died this morning is my guess.


----------



## qualitycut

Charlie sheens exotic life caught up to him i see


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2056243 said:


> In river falls? Can i renton weekends?


Haha no in Hudson. That would be a sweet deal though wouldn't it?


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2056248 said:


> Charlie sheens exotic life caught up to him i see


It sure did.

Couldn't happen to a nicer guy.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2056248 said:


> Charlie sheens exotic life caught up to him i see


Think there are a lot of women out there that are nervous right now?


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;2056251 said:


> Think there are a lot of women out there that are nervous right now?


A,few rest probably new they had it


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2056231 said:


> I really gotta quit telling the wife I don't care what color we paint walls.
> 
> I tore the TV down, pulled all the electronics out of the TV stand so I could get a wall painted while the kids were in school.
> 
> Wife was close to home working so decided to stop home for lunch. First thing the saw was 3 tiny drops of dark green in the lid of the paint can, said shouldn't that be mixed in?? Won't the color be off now?
> 
> Then she said she wasn't sure about the color and wanted to know what I thought.
> 
> I again said I don't care. I then said I don't care, that I wanted her to be happy. She does better picking out colors by herself than when I'm around.
> 
> She wasn't listening after the first PERIOD in the above paragraph.
> 
> She then asked about some toys that were still in boxes that were sitting in the living room for 2 weeks, stuff my boys had been given that they never opened. I said I took them to Goodwill like we had discussed.
> 
> She was REALLY mad then. Apparently there was a family at her work that people were "adopting" for Christmas, and they had 3 boys. I guess I was supposed to know that before I finally got them out of our living room.


Go buy them back lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2056254 said:


> Go buy them back lol


Thought crossed my mind.

Cheaper than Target.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just called my guys off for tomorrow again.


----------



## qualitycut

Truck always feels so wobbly after new tires


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just got my dump back from the dealer. Had them run through the recalls, wire in my heated mirrors to the aux switches. Only step left for vehicles to be ready is to find a backup camera for this truck.

Get staking done and I'm good to go.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2056266 said:


> Truck always feels so wobbly after new tires


With all the tire talk I stopped at the ford dealer to get a quote. They have a deal right now,$140 off if you use the ford service credit card. I could get 16" duratracs for $840 installed


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;2056269 said:


> With all the tire talk I stopped at the ford dealer to get a quote. They have a deal right now,$140 off if you use the ford service credit card. I could get 16" duratracs for $840 installed


Just paid 1213.88 for Michelin 20s


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2056266 said:


> Truck always feels so wobbly after new tires


I hate that. First corner you take feels like your gonna roll over


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2056266 said:


> Truck always feels so wobbly after new tires


Never had that problem


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2056277 said:


> I hate that. First corner you take feels like your gonna roll over


Glad I'm not the only one...50psi in the front didn't help.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2056288 said:


> Glad I'm not the only one...50psi in the front didn't help.


Yea idk why it feels like that? The new tread?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2056286 said:


> Never had that problem


Just feels lose in te front for a few days kinda weird.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2056293 said:


> Just feels lose in te front for a few days kinda weird.


Squishy is how I would call it...


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2056292 said:


> Yea idk why it feels like that? The new tread?


Seems a few heat cycles makes it go away...


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2056292 said:


> Yea idk why it feels like that? The new tread?


I think the sidewalls stiffen up after a while of heating up and cooling down


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2056300 said:


> I think the sidewalls stiffen up after a while of heating up and cooling down


Yea that would make sense


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;2056248 said:


> Charlie sheens exotic life caught up to him i see


Probably why he went bat**** crazy a while back. I'm sure it weighed on him heavily.


----------



## albhb3

mother of god that 3 hour nap I just had was amazing. I think I needed that


----------



## Greenery

I like....


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2056231 said:


> I really gotta quit telling the wife I don't care what color we paint walls.
> 
> I tore the TV down, pulled all the electronics out of the TV stand so I could get a wall painted while the kids were in school.
> 
> Wife was close to home working so decided to stop home for lunch. First thing the saw was 3 tiny drops of dark green in the lid of the paint can, said shouldn't that be mixed in?? Won't the color be off now?
> 
> Then she said she wasn't sure about the color and wanted to know what I thought.
> 
> I again said I don't care. I then said I don't care, that I wanted her to be happy. She does better picking out colors by herself than when I'm around.
> 
> She wasn't listening after the first PERIOD in the above paragraph.
> 
> She then asked about some toys that were still in boxes that were sitting in the living room for 2 weeks, stuff my boys had been given that they never opened. I said I took them to Goodwill like we had discussed.
> 
> She was REALLY mad then. Apparently there was a family at her work that people were "adopting" for Christmas, and they had 3 boys. I guess I was supposed to know that before I finally got them out of our living room.


Oh... so you mean a long winter with no snow to plow...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;2056309 said:


> I like....


You saying barberrys will be illegal??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2056310 said:


> Oh... so you mean a long winter with no snow to plow...


Yeah, something like that.

Kinda funny. Oldest kid got home from school, said "I thought the wall was going to be green?"

It is.

"Sure looks gray to me."


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2056313 said:


> Yeah, something like that.
> 
> Kinda funny. Oldest kid got home from school, said "I thought the wall was going to be green?"
> 
> It is.
> 
> "Sure looks gray to me."


Lmao! It was the 3 green drops on the lid that did it.

Go buy different color light bulbs. I put the white ones in the bathroom because after i painted it wasnt even close to what ot was supposed to be


----------



## banonea

jagext;2056180 said:


> I get it delivered for $77/ton $93 for clear lane. $88 is cheap for picking it up from a landscape company. I think hedberg is 125 or so


How much you get at a time


----------



## unit28

Should I bring in the plants?





Saturday Night

Partly cloudy, with a low around 17. Northwest wind around 5 mph becoming southwest after midnight.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2056335 said:


> Should I bring in the plants?
> 
> Saturday Night
> 
> Partly cloudy, with a low around 17. Northwest wind around 5 mph becoming southwest after midnight.


Uffda... Chilly!


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;2056335 said:


> Should I bring in the plants?
> 
> Saturday Night
> 
> Partly cloudy, with a low around 17. Northwest wind around 5 mph becoming southwest after midnight.


Getting closer to freeze up.


----------



## IDST

banonea;2056324 said:


> How much you get at a time


anywhere between 15-23 tons. Never know what truck I am going to get.


----------



## banonea

jagext;2056339 said:


> anywhere between 15-23 tons. Never know what truck I am going to get.


I only got 5 ton this trip. Going to do 5 more next week. Compared to the price in Rochester,$150.00 a ton.......


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone have a job application i could use?


----------



## banonea

Haven't used one in years.

On that subject, i hired 2 of the 4 shovelers i need today. Both excited to start.........see how they are after the first storm, but i a optimistic


----------



## banonea

Looks like 50 of the people were arrested at rhe protest on I94 las night


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2056349 said:


> Anyone have a job application i could use?


I can send one over to you


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2056349 said:


> Anyone have a job application i could use?


just filled one out....didn"you get it? :waving:xysport


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2056352 said:


> Haven't used one in years.
> 
> On that subject, i hired 2 of the 4 shovelers i need today. Both excited to start.........see how they are after the first storm, but i a optimistic


Yea wilm save me a lot of time and bs.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2056364 said:


> I can send one over to you


Yea if you dont mind.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2056366 said:


> just filled one out....didn"you get it? :waving:xysport


I just resigned a bunch.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2056370 said:


> Yea if you dont mind.


Email sent....you will have to revise it quite a bit.


----------



## Bill1090

I see the NAM has been drinking again...


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2056372 said:


> I just resigned a bunch.


Did you take that stuff in Eagan?


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2056378 said:


> I see the NAM has been drinking again...


Agh only 1 inch


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2056382 said:


> Agh only 1 inch


2.2" here......


----------



## Bill1090

Hope you guys got your ice castles ready. Time to head up to Leech...


----------



## unit28

Oh boy..........!


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2056392 said:


> Oh boy..........!


You need new material


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2056393 said:


> You need new material


You didn't see the exclamation point?


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;2056392 said:


> Oh boy..........!


And you leave us hanging.


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;2056398 said:


> You didn't see the exclamation point?


Thoughts on thanksgiving weather? Mom will be up and hates driving in crappy weather.


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2056398 said:


> You didn't see the exclamation point?


Yea what about it


----------



## unit28

First this one......

Not my prediction, but could happen as its supposed to stay split north and south, south could slide up ......just enough


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2056404 said:


> Yea what about it


It's new,
never posted an exclamation before....honest


----------



## unit28

Oh boy..... what the ^*&....!! Is this?...¿

Next Wed/Thursday close to .20" precipitation and cold
gfs model is run by snow nazis

HAPPY THANKSGIVING


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2056414 said:


> Oh boy..... what the ^*&....!! Is this?...¿
> 
> Next Wed/Thursday close to .20" precipitation and cold
> gfs model is run by snow nazis
> 
> HAPPY THANKSGIVING


I'm in the safe zone


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2056419 said:


> I'm in the safe zone


Dry tongue?
You'll get licked


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2056398 said:


> You didn't see the exclamation point?


Hahahahaha


----------



## Bill1090

unit28;2056422 said:


> Dry tongue?
> You'll get licked


Haha. Dirty!..


----------



## Bill1090

How do I convince the future wife to let me buy a Prowler?


----------



## unit28

Bill1090;2056443 said:


> Haha. Dirty!..


no...

dry tongues and spiderles webs,
same thing


----------



## TKLAWN

Bill1090;2056454 said:


> How do I convince the future wife to let me buy a Prowler?


Buy her a ring! Haha


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2056454 said:


> How do I convince the future wife to let me buy a Prowler?


buy one, it will sort its self out.

seriously though, if you're this afraid before you're married, imagine after. doesn't sound like a very good life to me


----------



## Ranger620

Bill1090;2056454 said:


> How do I convince the future wife to let me buy a Prowler?


Rule number one. 
Better to ask for forgiveness than to ask for permission


----------



## unit28

Bill1090;2056454 said:


> How do I convince the future wife to let me buy a Prowler?


Purple car with a 6 cylinder..?.

..ish


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;2056472 said:


> Rule number one.
> Better to ask for forgiveness than to ask for permission


Or just do it, but realize you're not getting any action for a while.


----------



## Bill1090

TKLAWN;2056468 said:


> Buy her a ring! Haha


Already did that...


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2056471 said:


> buy one, it will sort its self out.
> 
> seriously though, if you're this afraid before you're married, imagine after. doesn't sound like a very good life to me


I'm not afraid..... I just want a way to convince her that we need one.


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;2056472 said:


> Rule number one.
> Better to ask for forgiveness than to ask for permission


Good point!!


----------



## Bill1090

Wild are sucking it up.


----------



## Ranger620

Bill1090;2056484 said:


> Wild are sucking it up.


I would say that's an understatement


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2056454 said:


> How do I convince the future wife to let me buy a Prowler?


Its if for her, kinda a girly car


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2056493 said:


> Its if for her, kinda a girly car


What? Car?

No no no. Arctic Cat Prowler.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2056480 said:


> I'm not afraid..... I just want a way to convince her that we need one.


If you feel the need to convince, it's not a need it's a want.

I don't play the convince game. I talk it it over with her, then do what I want in the end


----------



## qualitycut

I love Kathryn tappen


----------



## qualitycut

Here we go!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Wild are trying to make a game out of this.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2056507 said:


> I love Kathryn tappen


This........all day.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2056531 said:


> This........all day.


Wouldnt leave my room


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ahh crap... nam is up...


----------



## Green Grass

Gas 1.98. Diesel 2.38


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2056507 said:


> i love kaitlin jenner


ifify.........


----------



## Polarismalibu

Look who's back^^^^


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2056547 said:


> ifify.........


Hell of a lurking comeback right there.... :laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2056543 said:


> Ahh crap... nam is up...












That last little arm that shoots through South Dakota. NAM is bringing it about 100 miles north.


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2056543 said:


> Ahh crap... nam is up...


For what day now?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;2056551 said:


> For what day now?


Friday night.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ian led his forecast with "sno-way do we see snow in the long range forecast"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ian said nothing about snow Friday night. Guessing may have not seen the new NAM into his forecast.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2056547 said:


> ifify.........


Oh boy!!!!


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2056556 said:


> Ian said nothing about snow Friday night. Guessing may have not seen the new NAM into his forecast.


Well a Friday night snow for the first one would be fine. If we get enough or even any at all


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;2056559 said:


> Well a Friday night snow for the first one would be fine. If we get enough or even any at all


I hope our first event is on a weekend. Lots of new guys using new equipment.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2056551 said:


> For what day now?


Like 1.75 Friday night overnight


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2056553 said:


> Ian led his forecast with "sno-way do we see snow in the long range forecast"


Come on....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Both Ian and the good Dr. both said no snow in the foreseeable future.

Guarantee 4" Friday night.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dahl is on 45/now.....


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2056565 said:


> Both Ian and the good Dr. both said no snow in the foreseeable future.
> 
> Guarantee 4" Friday night.


I hope not. I still have a few grand to make of possible


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dahl says snow late Friday night.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2056549 said:


> Hell of a lurking comeback right there.... :laughing:


Rotflmao!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2056571 said:


> Dahl says snow late Friday night.


Light snow... and low percentage. Dont get all worked up. Not going to happen


----------



## Polarismalibu

I'm so ready to sleep in my own bed tomorrow. This couch sucks


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2056577 said:


> I'm so ready to sleep in my own bed tomorrow. This couch sucks


Dont they have a roll a way cot or something?


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2056578 said:


> Dont they have a roll a way cot or something?


The couch flips over to a single bed but it's as hard as a rock. The couch is comfy just can't spread out enough, plus you can't beat being at home vs a hospital.

Could have gone home around 6 but she wanted to stay tonight too and that's fine.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2056577 said:


> I'm so ready to sleep in my own bed tomorrow. This couch sucks


I'm so ready to sleep in.

Wife is off work tomorrow. She can get the kids off to school.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Camden wants the Doctors snow to slide north 100 miles.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2056575 said:


> Light snow... and low percentage. Dont get all worked up. Not going to happen


Yeah... not too worried... plus weekend snow...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2056587 said:


> I'm so ready to sleep in.
> 
> Wife is off work tomorrow. She can get the kids off to school.


That'll go well


----------



## qualitycut

And the im driving here Saturday how will the roads be questions are starting lol


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Dahl said a better chance at measurable snow friday night, but what does that mean? Does it guarantee snow? Or is it 20%vs 30%?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2056601 said:


> And the im driving here Saturday how will the roads be questions are starting lol


Like it matter. Idiots still leave late, drive like bats and end up in the ditch anyway


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2056602 said:


> Dahl said a better chance at measurable snow friday night, but what does that mean? Does it guarantee snow? Or is it 20%vs 30%?


Well measureable snow is a trace or more i believe. So pretty vauge


----------



## qualitycut

Novak is probably thinking, cafe they are back


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2056620 said:


> Novak is probably thinking, cafe they are back


Hahaha, no doubt


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2056620 said:


> Novak is probably thinking, cafe they are back


LOL! 100% he thinks that. I do think he appreciates the activity on his posts though.


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2056563 said:


> Like 1.75 Friday night overnight


Warming up...won't stick
I read it from cbss post


----------



## SnowGuy73

54°, breezy, light rain.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Downpour.....


----------



## CityGuy

54° and rain.


----------



## CityGuy

Thunder and a downpour.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2056584 said:


> The couch flips over to a single bed but it's as hard as a rock. The couch is comfy just can't spread out enough, plus you can't beat being at home vs a hospital.
> 
> Could have gone home around 6 but she wanted to stay tonight too and that's fine.


Like sleeping on a rock.


----------



## banonea

Camden;2056561 said:


> I hope our first event is on a weekend. Lots of new guys using new equipment.


Same with the new guys, and new accounts. would like to ease into the season......


----------



## banonea

Topic for the day:
Skid loader tires, skinny or wide

I have been told that skinny tires are better for the winter because they cut thru the snow and you get better traction and less hopping, what do people think. Not using for long distance plowing, more for loading and pushing back piles. I need new tires and have both sets of rims, just not sure what way to go........


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;2056663 said:


> Topic for the day:
> Skid loader tires, skinny or wide
> 
> I have been told that skinny tires are better for the winter because they cut thru the snow and you get better traction and less hopping, what do people think. Not using for long distance plowing, more for loading and pushing back piles. I need new tires and have both sets of rims, just not sure what way to go........


Skinny.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Breaking clouds to the south.


----------



## IDST

banonea;2056663 said:


> Topic for the day:
> Skid loader tires, skinny or wide
> 
> I have been told that skinny tires are better for the winter because they cut thru the snow and you get better traction and less hopping, what do people think. Not using for long distance plowing, more for loading and pushing back piles. I need new tires and have both sets of rims, just not sure what way to go........


Skinny tires give you more pounds per square inch hence better traction.


----------



## Bill1090

Weather Channel says 5-8" for Chicago, 1-3"ish for me, and 0-1" for the metro.


----------



## banonea

jagext;2056675 said:


> Skinny tires give you more pounds per square inch hence better traction.


that is what I have been told. Recommendations of size.... 7.50x16?


----------



## djagusch

banonea;2056678 said:


> that is what I have been told. Recommendations of size.... 7.50x16?


If you have 16"x6" wide rims? Then that 7.5 x 16 is what snow wolf wolfpaws are. I have 2 sets of those.

Guys also use truck tires on the rims (some reason 235/80r16 which comes on older superduty trucks is in my mind).


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2056677 said:


> Weather Channel says 5-8" for Chicago, 1-3"ish for me, and 0-1" for the metro.


Accu says coating to an inch for me


----------



## djagusch

djagusch;2056685 said:


> If you have 16"x6" wide rims? Then that 7.5 x 16 is what snow wolf wolfpaws are. I have 2 sets of those.
> 
> Guys also use truck tires on the rims (some reason 235/80r16 which comes on older superduty trucks is in my mind).


http://www.stausaonline.com/tires/sta-super-traxion/
http://snowwolfplows.com/products/wolfpaws/


----------



## CityGuy

So the daycare just called to tell me that my kid is running a temp of 99.1. If it hits 100 I need to pick her up. Why did you call to tell me that?


----------



## TKLAWN

CityGuy;2056696 said:


> So the daycare just called to tell me that my kid is running a temp of 97.1. Of it hits 100 I need to pick her up. Why did you call to tell me that?


I would want to know, so if I would have to go to pickup I could make arrangements.


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2056687 said:


> Accu says coating to an inch for me


Let's hope Accu is right. I really don't want to spend the opening day of deer season plowing.


----------



## Bill1090

TKLAWN;2056698 said:


> I would want to know, so if I would have to go to pickup I could make arrangements.


This.......


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2056696 said:


> So the daycare just called to tell me that my kid is running a temp of 99.1. If it hits 100 I need to pick her up. Why did you call to tell me that?


Probably to let you know to be prepared to do so and to let you know they are running a slight fever, it's your kid after all.


----------



## qualitycut

Wtf. Blue sky?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Is that... the sun?


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2056696 said:


> So the daycare just called to tell me that my kid is running a temp of 99.1. If it hits 100 I need to pick her up. Why did you call to tell me that?


Too prepare you in case


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;2056698 said:


> I would want to know, so if I would have to go to pickup I could make arrangements.


This......


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2056704 said:


> Wtf. Blue sky?


Great minds think alike...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2056714 said:


> Great minds think alike...


I think that stuff to the nw spins back through here though.


----------



## Polarismalibu

There is some orange thing in the sky that woke me up


----------



## skorum03

cbservicesllc;2056708 said:


> Is that... the sun?


thought the exact same thing when I woke up


----------



## jimslawnsnow

clouded over pretty quick here


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2056720 said:


> I think that stuff to the nw spins back through here though.


Agreed.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Guess I shouldn't have called today off, yesterday.


----------



## skorum03

Accu doesn't show mid-40s next week


----------



## NorthernProServ

skorum03;2056750 said:


> Accu doesn't show mid-40s next week


Not banking on it here, heading out tomorrow and try to finish by friday. Hopefully today with the wind will dry things out so they are not frozen to the ground.


----------



## unit28

skorum03;2056750 said:


> Accu doesn't show mid-40s next week


gfs doesn't either

shows -1 near future


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2056746 said:


> Guess I shouldn't have called today off, yesterday.


Its pretty darn wet out and will be raining again in a few hours i think


----------



## skorum03

NorthernProServ;2056753 said:


> Not banking on it here, heading out tomorrow and try to finish by friday. Hopefully today with the wind will dry things out so they are not frozen to the ground.


I am running out of things to do. Clean ups are done. Have a couple odd jobs I could do, move a pile of brush for a customer, etc. but not feeling super ambitious. I got the plow out and hooked up, got snow blowers running yesterday. Not much left. I'm trying to buy a truck and plow from Jimslawn but he's not sure if wants to sell or not. Not much out there on the used truck market.


----------



## qualitycut

Planning on finishing clean ups Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## unit28

South side 1-90 .....6"?




IT STANDS TO REASON THAT THERE WILL BE NOTICEABLE RESPONSE AT THE SURFACE. 






THAT RESPONSE WILL LIKELY COME IN THE FORM OF MEASURABLE SNOW ACROSS THE FAR SOUTHERN PART OF THE FORECAST AREA BEGINNING LATE FRIDAY AND ENDING SATURDAY MORNING. THERE ARE DIFFERENCES IN THE PLACEMENT OF THIS HEAVY SNOW BAND.


----------



## qualitycut

Clouded up here real quick too.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2056764 said:


> Clouded up here real quick too.


Sure did... Got windy too


----------



## qualitycut

Gfs has almost 50 Wednesday


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;2056758 said:


> I am running out of things to do. Clean ups are done. Have a couple odd jobs I could do, move a pile of brush for a customer, etc. but not feeling super ambitious. I got the plow out and hooked up, got snow blowers running yesterday. Not much left. I'm trying to buy a truck and plow from Jimslawn but he's not sure if wants to sell or not. Not much out there on the used truck market.


That's my dilemma. I sell you this truck that I probably won't need, but if I do, then I'm stuck. I'd like to sell it and upgrade, but can't buy another new one, so I am looking for used, which is kinda pointless. 300k miles for 10k or 50k miles for $50k


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;2056774 said:


> That's my dilemma. I sell you this truck that I probably won't need, but if I do, then I'm stuck. I'd like to sell it and upgrade, but can't buy another new one, so I am looking for used, which is kinda pointless. 300k miles for 10k or 50k miles for $50k


You and I are caught in the same dilemma, just at different points on the mileage and price scales


----------



## skorum03

Sky to the West became dark in a hurry


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## banonea

skorum03;2056758 said:


> I am running out of things to do. Clean ups are done. Have a couple odd jobs I could do, move a pile of brush for a customer, etc. but not feeling super ambitious. I got the plow out and hooked up, got snow blowers running yesterday. Not much left. I'm trying to buy a truck and plow from Jimslawn but he's not sure if wants to sell or not. Not much out there on the used truck market.


did you see my post on the 04 2500HD I quoted you on......


----------



## skorum03

banonea;2056787 said:


> did you see my post on the 04 2500HD I quoted you on......


I didn't. I'll send you a PM


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I know it isn't much..... but "*along and north of 94*".


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2056790 said:


> I know it isn't much..... but "*along and north of 94*".


Now they would work out great. Get me time to get home and get stuff done before it snows. That looks north and the other looks south of me


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2056783 said:


>


Maybe you should go find something to do besides looking at the weather every few minutes. Your going to get a ulcer


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2056792 said:


> Maybe you should go find something to do besides looking at the weather every few minutes. Your going to get a ulcer


Taking a break from caulking the flooring now that the trim is up on the walls I painted.

Gotta finish one small corner of the ceiling over the stairs, then I can finish my last wall.

Mop the floors, finish hanging the decoration stuff and I can be done.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2056783 said:


>


Yuck!......


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2056756 said:


> gfs doesn't either
> 
> shows -1 near future


I see near 50 on the metgen... GFS at 18z next Wednesday


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2056746 said:


> Guess I shouldn't have called today off, yesterday.


Same.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2056768 said:


> Gfs has almost 50 Wednesday


Like this guy says Thumbs Up


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2056802 said:


> I see near 50 on the metgen... GFS at 18z next Wednesday


Looks like a bunch of rain then too


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Chance of >1"???


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2056812 said:


> Chance of >1"???


You need help lwndude


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2056820 said:


> You need help lwndude


You asking? Cause yeah, I really don't wanna paint this last corner of the ceiling over the stairs going downstairs.

C'mon over. I have Redd's and home made moonshine chilling in the fridge.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2056823 said:


> You asking? Cause yeah, I really don't wanna paint this last corner of the ceiling over the stairs going downstairs.
> 
> C'mon over. I have Redd's and home made moonshine chilling in the fridge.


:laughing: Thumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

Looking for input on snow tires. Strictly snow tires. Will have seperate rims and tires for summer and winter.
BMW 335XI.

Also how or where are the tpms sensors mounted on tires? If the are attached to the rims do they come pre attached from a place like Tire Rack? Or are they " tire dealer" installed?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2056823 said:


> You asking? Cause yeah, I really don't wanna paint this last corner of the ceiling over the stairs going downstairs.
> 
> C'mon over. I have Redd's and home made moonshine chilling in the fridge.


Haha. Nice one.

By the way i dont feel so bad not working today. Every trash can in the neighborhood is blown over or down the street


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2056835 said:


> Looking for input on snow tires. Strictly snow tires. Will have seperate rims and tires for summer and winter.
> BMW 335XI.
> 
> Also how or where are the tpms sensors mounted on tires? If the are attached to the rims do they come pre attached from a place like Tire Rack? Or are they " tire dealer" installed?


Might have better luck Googleing it.


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;2056835 said:


> Looking for input on snow tires. Strictly snow tires. Will have seperate rims and tires for summer and winter.
> BMW 335XI.
> 
> Also how or where are the tpms sensors mounted on tires? If the are attached to the rims do they come pre attached from a place like Tire Rack? Or are they " tire dealer" installed?


I always liked Mastercraft tires. They are priced good and they have some really nice snow tires.

The sensor is mounted right below the valve stem. Here is what it looks like...


----------



## qualitycut

When are you coming to do our cleanup, there's sooo many leaves. We were there a week ago lady


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2056835 said:


> Looking for input on snow tires. Strictly snow tires. Will have seperate rims and tires for summer and winter.
> BMW 335XI.
> 
> Also how or where are the tpms sensors mounted on tires? If the are attached to the rims do they come pre attached from a place like Tire Rack? Or are they " tire dealer" installed?


Blizzaks all day every day. (Below 40 or so.)
Wife has them on her Nissan and it could climb the driveway better than the truck most days. 
Tire sensors are not something I know about.


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;2056846 said:


> I always liked Mastercraft tires. They are priced good and they have some really nice snow tires.
> 
> The sensor is mounted right below the valve stem. Here is what it looks like...


So......relearn the tires each season. ???


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2056847 said:


> When are you coming to do our cleanup, there's sooo many leaves. We were there a week ago lady


So are you going back to finish the job? :laughing:

I have a few good collections at the house again too. :crying:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2056843 said:


> Haha. Nice one.
> 
> By the way i dont feel so bad not working today. Every trash can in the neighborhood is blown over or down the street


Yeah, we could have worked at the courtyard of the University property today, finished it tomorrow, then done the St. Anthony property on Friday.


----------



## qualitycut

Rain........


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;2056850 said:


> So......relearn the tires each season. ???


Only one way to find out......


----------



## Bill1090

Who's gonna win; the NAM or the GFS? HMMM.


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;2056848 said:


> Blizzaks all day every day. (Below 40 or so.)
> Wife has them on her Nissan and it could climb the driveway better than the truck most days.
> Tire sensors are not something I know about.


That we she had and likes them. I'm just not up on tire technology. Wasn't sure If something new and better was out.


----------



## Polarismalibu

At least the rain held off until we got home.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2056856 said:


> Who's gonna win; the NAM or the GFS? HMMM.


Neither they will both change 8 more times and no snow


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2056857 said:


> That we she had and likes them. I'm just not up on tire technology. Wasn't sure If something new and better was out.


So why not keep what she likes and is used to?


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;2056850 said:


> So......relearn the tires each season. ???


If it's like my truck then there is sequence to make them relearn the sensors.


----------



## djagusch

CityGuy;2056861 said:


> If it's like my truck then there is sequence to make them relearn the sensors.


Don't take this the wrong way but you have been babbling about this for a week or two.

It's a tire sensor. BMW sells them for that car and maybe the aftermarket has them also. They need to be relearned if they are off for 5 months. It's twice a year thing, no big deal. For snow tires there's a bunch of options but the one she has worked well? Why change?

All your answers can be found at either at the dealer or the place installing the tires. Here's a hint if the tire place doesn't have a clue on the tire sensors go to the dealer. If the dealer is too much don't buy a freaking BMW.

The time you spent wasting trying to find a better deal easily is Mcdonalds pay for the savings.

Some things just cost money. Union boys want the highest pay but are too cheap to spend money on a fair price.

Rant off.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2056853 said:


> Yeah, we could have worked at the courtyard of the University property today, finished it tomorrow, then done the St. Anthony property on Friday.


I'm banking on Thursday/Friday and Monday through Wednesday... Gonna be cafing cold this weekend or we'd be out... Then we'll stick a fork in it!


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;2056860 said:


> So why not keep what she likes and is used to?


The current snow tires are 7 years old and she wants new tires and rims. So I have to figure out what to get and then order them for her.


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;2056864 said:


> Don't take this the wrong way but you have been babbling about this for a week or two.
> 
> It's a tire sensor. BMW sells them for that car and maybe the aftermarket has them also. They need to be relearned if they are off for 5 months. It's twice a year thing, no big deal. For snow tires there's a bunch of options but the one she has worked well? Why change?
> 
> All your answers can be found at either at the dealer or the place installing the tires. Here's a hint if the tire place doesn't have a clue on the tire sensors go to the dealer. If the dealer is too much don't buy a freaking BMW.
> 
> The time you spent wasting trying to find a better deal easily is Mcdonalds pay for the savings.
> 
> Some things just cost money. Union boys want the highest pay but are too cheap to spend money on a fair price.
> 
> Rant off.


----------



## CityGuy

djagusch;2056864 said:


> Don't take this the wrong way but you have been babbling about this for a week or two.
> 
> It's a tire sensor. BMW sells them for that car and maybe the aftermarket has them also. They need to be relearned if they are off for 5 months. It's twice a year thing, no big deal. For snow tires there's a bunch of options but the one she has worked well? Why change?
> 
> All your answers can be found at either at the dealer or the place installing the tires. Here's a hint if the tire place doesn't have a clue on the tire sensors go to the dealer. If the dealer is too much don't buy a freaking BMW.
> 
> The time you spent wasting trying to find a better deal easily is Mcdonalds pay for the savings.
> 
> Some things just cost money. Union boys want the highest pay but are too cheap to spend money on a fair price.
> 
> Rant off.


Money is not the issue it's mom not knowing if she wants new tires or not and then what brand is best. That's why I ask because I don't have a clue about tires.


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;2056864 said:


> Don't take this the wrong way but you have been babbling about this for a week or two.
> 
> It's a tire sensor. BMW sells them for that car and maybe the aftermarket has them also. They need to be relearned if they are off for 5 months. It's twice a year thing, no big deal. For snow tires there's a bunch of options but the one she has worked well? Why change?
> 
> All your answers can be found at either at the dealer or the place installing the tires. Here's a hint if the tire place doesn't have a clue on the tire sensors go to the dealer. If the dealer is too much don't buy a freaking BMW.
> 
> The time you spent wasting trying to find a better deal easily is Mcdonalds pay for the savings.
> 
> Some things just cost money. Union boys want the highest pay but are too cheap to spend money on a fair price.
> 
> Rant off.


Hey by the way, tell your buddy I called a couple times and to let me know if he wants that mount... otherwise it's hitting CL


----------



## unit28

system splits ,windy Temps drop to cold to snow...

Then
next thursday....


----------



## Camden

djagusch;2056864 said:


> Don't take this the wrong way but you have been babbling about this for a week or two.
> 
> It's a tire sensor. BMW sells them for that car and maybe the aftermarket has them also. They need to be relearned if they are off for 5 months. It's twice a year thing, no big deal. For snow tires there's a bunch of options but the one she has worked well? Why change?
> 
> All your answers can be found at either at the dealer or the place installing the tires. Here's a hint if the tire place doesn't have a clue on the tire sensors go to the dealer. If the dealer is too much don't buy a freaking BMW.
> 
> The time you spent wasting trying to find a better deal easily is Mcdonalds pay for the savings.
> 
> Some things just cost money. Union boys want the highest pay but are too cheap to spend money on a fair price.
> 
> Rant off.


For what it's worth, I took this the right way. LOL


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2056867 said:


> The current snow tires are 7 years old and she wants new tires and rims. So I have to figure out what to get and then order them for her.


I get that but you will probably get more info from bmw owners than a bunch of guys with pickups


----------



## Doughboy12

djagusch;2056864 said:


> Don't take this the wrong way but you have been babbling about this for a week or two.
> 
> It's a tire sensor. BMW sells them for that car and maybe the aftermarket has them also. They need to be relearned if they are off for 5 months. It's twice a year thing, no big deal. For snow tires there's a bunch of options but the one she has worked well? Why change?
> 
> All your answers can be found at either at the dealer or the place installing the tires. Here's a hint if the tire place doesn't have a clue on the tire sensors go to the dealer. If the dealer is too much don't buy a freaking BMW.
> 
> The time you spent wasting trying to find a better deal easily is Mcdonalds pay for the savings.
> 
> Some things just cost money. Union boys want the highest pay but are too cheap to spend money on a fair price.
> 
> Rant off.


I had those thoughts exactly.....decided to take the high road this one time. :laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Unit's prediction of snow in southern MN....

http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx?location=USMN0657&animate=true


----------



## djagusch

CityGuy;2056872 said:


> Money is not the issue it's mom not knowing if she wants new tires or not and then what brand is best. That's why I ask because I don't have a clue about tires.


When I need a plumber I call a plumber. When I need tires I go to a reputable tire shop. They guide me to the decision best for me.


----------



## qualitycut

Didnt skimp on flags lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2056886 said:


> Didnt skimp on flags lol


That color sucks when there's snow out.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2056890 said:


> That color sucks when there's snow out.


They are every 2 ft entire lot. Never seen anything like it


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2056891 said:


> They are every 2 ft entire lot. Never seen anything like it


Your just mad I'm invading your area


----------



## Doughboy12

Raining....attm. 


Well that is different. NOT. 
What the cafe is going on around here.
Sure do wish this was snow.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2056891 said:


> They are every 2 ft entire lot. Never seen anything like it


So you found your supply for this year??? :laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2056899 said:


> So you found your supply for this year??? :laughing:


If they were pink or orange.


----------



## djagusch

So ran out of stakes and ran to menards. They are on sale for .99 for the orange 4ft ones.


----------



## CityGuy

Ok I got tires figured out. Now rims? What should I look at 18" size. What "metal" ?


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;2056910 said:


> So ran out of stakes and ran to menards. They are on sale for .99 for the orange 4ft ones.


Or get 200 of the metal ones for like 16.00


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;2056918 said:


> Ok I got tires figured out. Now rims? What should I look at 18" size. What "metal" ?


Solid gold gets my vote


----------



## jimslawnsnow

On a road trip with just my 2 and 4 year old. 4 year old asked me 47 questions in 2 miles. Going about 100 miles round trip. If she doesn't sleep this is going to be a long trip


----------



## NorthernProServ

Wheel bearings are shot on the dump...only 3 years old.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2056928 said:


> Or get 200 of the metal ones for like 16.00


Those are "flags." Are the not?
Makes more sense when you plow them down the first or second snow...


----------



## Doughboy12

NorthernProServ;2056933 said:


> Wheel bearings are shot on the dump...only 3 years old.


Was it out of alignment? Seems there is a bigger issue.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2056937 said:


> Was it out of alignment? Seems there is a bigger issue.


On a trailer?....


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;2056931 said:


> Solid gold gets my vote


Might be a little too fancy for a BMW. xysport


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dahl said snow Friday afternoon into Friday evening. Said so. MN has 3-4", IA 5+". Didn't say any accumulation totals for us.

Then said an even bigger system in time for Thanksgiving next week.


----------



## andersman02

djagusch;2056910 said:


> So ran out of stakes and ran to menards. They are on sale for .99 for the orange 4ft ones.


Same thing except bought 200 from angelos, ended up running about .50 per


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2056954 said:


> Dahl said snow Friday afternoon into Friday evening. Said so. MN has 3-4", IA 5+". Didn't say any accumulation totals for us.
> 
> Then said an even bigger system in time for Thanksgiving next week.


I think that's what Unit just hinted at...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;2056957 said:


> I think that's what Unit just hinted at...












Also starts to show here......look at the very end.

Also, also, the RAP was up to where the NAM is for tonight, but now has dropped by 1/2.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2056939 said:


> On a trailer?....


Well didn't know he was talking trailer...but if it is a tandem, yes. 
I think you would see tires out first in that case. At least mine went fast that way.


----------



## skorum03

Also starts to show here......look at the very end.

Also, also, the RAP was up to where the NAM is for tonight, but now has dropped by 1/2.[/QUOTE]

I wouldn't be happy about a thanksgiving day storm. Probably my favorite holiday. And because of black friday people being out. Not that any of my properties would be affected but still


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2056960 said:


> Also starts to show here......look at the very end.
> 
> Also, also, the RAP was up to where the NAM is for tonight, but now has dropped by 1/2.


A week away and mines flat at the end


----------



## Bill1090

I'm having flashbacks to last winter.


----------



## skorum03

Bill1090;2056965 said:


> I'm having flashbacks to last winter.


When, for the most part, nothing happened?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2056963 said:


> A week away and mines flat at the end


Mine too. Along and north of 94?


----------



## Bill1090

skorum03;2056967 said:


> When, for the most part, nothing happened?


Mine keeps going up and yours stays the same.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2056970 said:


> Mine too. Along and north of 94?


Hes using the same kmsp location so not sure unless his is from the last run.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2056972 said:


> Hes using the same kmsp location so not sure unless his is from the last run.


Dunno. I use krst. I checked it right before I left and was flat


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2056954 said:


> Dahl said snow Friday afternoon into Friday evening. Said so. MN has 3-4", IA 5+". Didn't say any accumulation totals for us.
> 
> Then said an even bigger system in time for Thanksgiving next week.


Well good, couple days out it shouldn't change too much... right...?


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2056963 said:


> A week away and mines flat at the end


That's just because lwnmwrman likes to rock 30:1 ratios so he can freak himself out...  :laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2056977 said:


> That's just because lwnmwrman likes to rock 30:1 ratios so he can freak himself out...  :laughing:


Lol yup. ....


----------



## Ranger620

Don't want any snow till December. I wanna head back to ND day after thanksgiving I don't need any snow screwing up my hunting


----------



## albhb3

skorum03;2056967 said:


> When, for the most part, nothing happened?


sure it did, just melted right away


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Here we go..... Been "little to no accumulation" tonight, with snow gradually ending to 60% of snow tonight with "less than 1/2" possible.

That's quite a bit of moisture yet to wrap and get out of here.

Either I end up with zero snow, or 3".


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2056985 said:


> Here we go..... Been "little to no accumulation" tonight, with snow gradually ending to 60% of snow tonight with "less than 1/2" possible.
> 
> That's quite a bit of moisture yet to wrap and get out of here.
> 
> Either I end up with zero snow, or 3".


I will bet you 500 you dont need to worry about it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2056985 said:


> Here we go..... Been "little to no accumulation" tonight, with snow gradually ending to 60% of snow tonight with "less than 1/2" possible.
> 
> That's quite a bit of moisture yet to wrap and get out of here.
> 
> Either I end up with zero snow, or 3".


Ahh god... I have less than 1/2 too...


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2056886 said:


> Didnt skimp on flags lol


I got one that beats that.....Will take a picture when I go by in a bit here



Doughboy12;2056937 said:


> Was it out of alignment? Seems there is a bigger issue.





Doughboy12;2056961 said:


> Well didn't know he was talking trailer...but if it is a tandem, yes.
> I think you would see tires out first in that case. At least mine went fast that way.


Yeah, its a trailer and tandem. Tires are wearing even and look fine. Gets parked all winter.

Only greased the bearings once but find it hard to believe that would be the cause (lack of grease that it) with such little use.

I believe a little bit of play is normal as when they heat up they become tight....from what I read online. I have a ton of play though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2056986 said:


> I will bet you 500 you dont need to worry about it.


I won't take that bet, cause I'm already worried about it.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2056990 said:


> I won't take that bet, cause I'm already worried about it.


Yea yea you know what i mean.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://meteocentre.com/models/get_a...e=SN&hi=036&hf=084&mode=latest&lang=en&map=na

this shows moisture stays in iowa. yesterday is was up this way

http://meteocentre.com/models/get_a...e=SN&hi=036&hf=084&mode=latest&lang=en&map=na

this shows it up this way


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like a snow cloud line to the west.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2056998 said:


> Looks like a snow cloud line to the west.


That it does. :laughing: :crying:


----------



## qualitycut

I dont think clean ups are happening tomorrow.


----------



## Bill1090




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2057005 said:


>


Need a sub? I'll drop the MIL and wife off at TI and head down.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2057004 said:


> I dont think clean ups are happening tomorrow.


I seen a ton of guys out today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;2057005 said:


>


Lucky......


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2057006 said:


> Need a sub? I'll drop the MIL and wife off at TI and head down.


Haha. No I can handle the plowing. The problem is where I hunt is under the 6".


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2057007 said:


> I seen a ton of guys out today.


Seriously? I was all over town from Woodbury to minneapolis didnt see a single person. Its been raining steady all day here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2057011 said:


> Haha. No I can handle the plowing. The problem is where I hurt is under the 6".


My wife says I hurt in the same way.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2057014 said:


> My wife says I hurt in the same way.


Waiting for someone to say something lol


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2057008 said:


> Lucky......


You just want to play in that sidewalk machine.


----------



## Bill1090

They have no idea.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2057014 said:


> My wife says I hurt in the same way.


I can't even think of anything witty to add to that.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2057017 said:


> Waiting for someone to say something lol


I spit my coffee out....:laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2057024 said:


> They have no idea.


The timing is about it supposedly, and they never can figure that out anyway lol


----------



## djagusch

Well we have everything staked. Just need to get poly edges cut and installed on the skid steers. 

Leaving the sucker truck for next week at the moment. Hopefully no snow and get some extra clean ups in.


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

Doughboy12;2056961 said:


> Well didn't know he was talking trailer...but if it is a tandem, yes.
> I think you would see tires out first in that case. At least mine went fast that way.


I had a loaded felling 14k coming across 94 in N.Dakota. Trailer was 1 year old. Went through 3 oddball sized tires and took 14 hours for an 8 hour run. One axle was wonky, dealers thought from me over loading it (possible, but not likely) Put new axles on. No problem with it since.


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;2056998 said:


> Looks like a snow cloud line to the west.


This......
LPS coming going to snow west first, said that couple days ago
Cold front west side coming, along with high winds

I ain't worried about souths system creeping up, as much as north side wrap around


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2057014 said:


> My wife says I hurt in the same way.


Way to put him in his place lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2057035 said:


> This......
> LPS coming going to snow west first, said that couple days ago
> Cold front west side coming, along with high winds
> 
> I ain't worried about souths system creeping up, as much as north side wrap around


Yeah, that's what I'm watching...the wrap. Gotta get that moisture on the west border through quick. I suppose the moisture by Bismark is tomorrow morning's snow.


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;2057038 said:


> Way to put him in his place lol


Hey I put hunt....


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2056981 said:


> Don't want any snow till December. I wanna head back to ND day after thanksgiving I don't need any snow screwing up my hunting


I'm so in for that...


----------



## Bill1090

Is Jim getting nervous yet??


----------



## Bill1090

Uh oh.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2057040 said:


> Yeah, that's what I'm watching...the wrap. Gotta get that moisture on the west border through quick. I suppose the moisture by Bismark is tomorrow morning's snow.


Thinking about setting all my backpack blowers and the leaf loader out, pointed east, just to help it out...


----------



## qualitycut

Ground going to be to wet or frozen in the am for clean ups?


----------



## qualitycut

30% chance of snow between 11-noon 40 mph wind gusts for tomorrow


----------



## TKLAWN

Worried everything is going to turn to ice low of 27


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2057057 said:


> Worried everything is going to turn to ice low of 27


Grass or paved areas?


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;2057049 said:


> Uh oh.


Send it back my way please.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2057059 said:


> Grass or paved areas?


Paved and sidewalks


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2057062 said:


> Paved and sidewalks


I'm with ya. Puddles on walks will be icy in the morning.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2057062 said:


> Paved and sidewalks


I think it will be fine ground temp was 42ish. Its supposed to hover around freezing so.... plus this wind should help i would think but what do i know


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;2057060 said:


> Send it back my way please.


You can have it!


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2057054 said:


> Ground going to be to wet or frozen in the am for clean ups?


Just wet snow


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2057065 said:


> I'm with ya. Puddles on walks will be icy in the morning.


Yea you guys might be a little colder than me.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2057069 said:


> Yea you guys might be a little colder than me.


Check the rap?


----------



## qualitycut

Woohoo another 420.00 on brakes and rotors.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2057068 said:


> Just wet snow


Sure... I'll go cleanup wet snow...


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2057072 said:


> Check the rap?


No, prefer to fly by the seat of my pants don't need a lwmr Jr on here.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2057072 said:


> Check the rap?


Dead! Thumbs Up


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2057073 said:


> Woohoo another 420.00 on brakes and rotors.


You must drive like a Minnesotan.....

Edit. Iowan. They are even worse than Minnesotans.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2057073 said:


> Woohoo another 420.00 on brakes and rotors.


Wow you needed them done already? I should check mine I think I have more clicks on mine


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2057073 said:


> Woohoo another 420.00 on brakes and rotors.


You don't do it yourself?
Rotors too??? That's not normal.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2057078 said:


> You must drive like a Minnesotan.....
> 
> Edit. Iowan. They are even worse than Minnesotans.


Just the fronts. .


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2057082 said:


> Just the fronts. .


Holy cafe that's a LOT.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2057081 said:


> You don't do it yourself?
> Rotors too??? That's not normal.


Heck no....i have but didn't feel like it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Anyone have a recommendation on a skid trailer? Nothing extravagant... Probably buy it for winter and sell in Spring...


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2057085 said:


> Heck no....i have but didn't feel like it.


Well that is just a good night at the bar for you....:laughing: :waving:


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2057085 said:


> Heck no....i have but didn't feel like it.


I think bano would have drove up and done them for half that....
With gravy.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2057086 said:


> Anyone have a recommendation on a skid trailer? Nothing extravagant... Probably buy it for winter and sell in Spring...


If your gonna sell right away the load trails are fairly cheap there a tube frame. If your gonna keep it I would do felling, tow master or big tow. Big tow is made by tow master.

That is if your talking new


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2057084 said:


> Holy cafe that's a LOT.


Would cost me 350 to do it myself.


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2057074 said:


> Sure... I'll go cleanup wet snow...


ok.........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2057086 said:


> Anyone have a recommendation on a skid trailer? Nothing extravagant... Probably buy it for winter and sell in Spring...


Low ball someone on CL. Probably sell it for more in the spring when all the new guys start up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2057093 said:


> ok.........


"Along and north of 94".

Serious, is 94 the equator???


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2057092 said:


> Would cost me 350 to do it myself.


Gold plated rotors??? :laughing:


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2057097 said:


> Gold plated rotors??? :laughing:


I'm sure there $75 each and $150-170 for pads


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2057099 said:


> I'm sure there $75 each and $150-170 for pads


Is that a F350? 
I did mine for under $150. (I think)

Edit: $40 for rotors each and $66 for pads -set.


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;2057088 said:


> I think bano would have drove up and done them for half that....
> With gravy.


Probably do it for gravy.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2057096 said:


> "Along and north of 94".
> 
> Serious, is 94 the equator???


Right at viking Blvd ......


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2057088 said:


> I think bano would have drove up and done them for half that....
> With gravy.


Hahahahahahaha


----------



## unit28

Let it snow.........

Colder than 30* for a high.......


Tonight

Much colder. Breezy. Rain likely in the evening...then snow likely...possibly mixed with rain after midnight. Snow accumulation less than one half inch. Lows in the upper 20s. West winds 15 to 25 mph. Chance of precipitation 70 percent.

Thursday

Much colder. Breezy. Mostly cloudy with a 30 percent chance of snow. Near steady temperature in the upper 20s. West winds 20 to 25 mph.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2056835 said:


> Looking for input on snow tires. Strictly snow tires. Will have seperate rims and tires for summer and winter.
> BMW 335XI.
> 
> Also how or where are the tpms sensors mounted on tires? If the are attached to the rims do they come pre attached from a place like Tire Rack? Or are they " tire dealer" installed?


Blizacks......


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2057101 said:


> Is that a F350?
> I did mine for under $150. (I think)
> 
> Edit: $40 for rotors each and $66 for pads -set.


Yeah he has a f350.

Just looked rotors are $$124 each and pads are $50 for a set

$366.31 out the door in parts only


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2057099 said:


> I'm sure there $75 each and $150-170 for pads


Napa 120 each .


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2057112 said:


> Napa 120 each .


Well that makes it an easy choice then...

Can't cafe around with it for that $$


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2056886 said:


> Didnt skimp on flags lol


Did that last year and spent half the summer picking flag wire out of my mowers .....never again, only stakes now


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2057110 said:


> Yeah he has a f350.
> 
> Just looked rotors are $$124 each and pads are $50 for a set
> 
> $366.31 out the door in parts only


If i was ambitious i could have bought the parts from ford for 240.00


----------



## banonea

djagusch;2056910 said:


> So ran out of stakes and ran to menards. They are on sale for .99 for the orange 4ft ones.


Good to know, i need a few more


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2057116 said:


> Did that last year and spent half the summer picking flag wire out of my mowers .....never again, only stakes now


Thats not my lot i would have put about 4 per island. I hate stakes because i end up picking fiber glass out of my hands for weeks. I never have them get stuck in the mower they always shoot out.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2056942 said:


> Might be a little too fancy for a BMW. xysport


Are you looking for winter rims? Go steel powder coated, wonr flake or corrode


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2057049 said:


> Uh oh.


Mine went from 50% of less than inch to 40% with no amounts mentioned


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2057118 said:


> If i was ambitious i could have bought the parts from ford for 240.00


That's not to bad of a deal. Stuff like that I almost always do myself. I hate taking my stuff in there always so slow or they try to give me a Cracker Jack box car to drive. I think I have a ujoint or I hope that's all it is. I should get that looked at soon


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2057122 said:


> Thats not my lot i would have put about 4 per island. I hate stakes because i end up picking fiber glass out of my hands for weeks. I never have them get stuck in the mower they always shoot out.


They invented gloves for a reason


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2057126 said:


> That's not to bad of a deal. Stuff like that I almost always do myself. I hate taking my stuff in there always so slow or they try to give me a Cracker Jack box car to drive. I think I have a ujoint or I hope that's all it is. I should get that looked at soon


Yea i had to drive a 16 f150 lariat around yesterday when they did the tires. Today i just drove the reg cab


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2057128 said:


> They invented gloves for a reason


I dont own a pair besides a pair for hunting


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2057118 said:


> If i was ambitious i could have bought the parts from ford for 240.00


hell I think I did mine for that including calipers. In fact I got payed 10 each for the cores over cost. Yeah I had some kick arse discounts at the previous employer for napa


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2057096 said:


> "Along and north of 94".
> 
> Serious, is 94 the equator???


No kidding


----------



## banonea

skorum03;2056962 said:


> Also starts to show here......look at the very end.
> 
> Also, also, the RAP was up to where the NAM is for tonight, but now has dropped by 1/2.


I wouldn't be happy about a thanksgiving day storm. Probably my favorite holiday. And because of black friday people being out. Not that any of my properties would be affected but still[/QUOTE]

All of mine will be!!!!!!!!!#!!#


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2057129 said:


> Yea i had to drive a 16 f150 lariat around yesterday when they did the tires. Today i just drove the reg cab


you poor poor soul... so what your sayin is you bought the tires and a new truck came with them ehhh


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2057129 said:


> Yea i had to drive a 16 f150 lariat around yesterday when they did the tires. Today i just drove the reg cab


You "had to" drive that around huh? :waving:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2057144 said:


> I wouldn't be happy about a thanksgiving day storm. Probably my favorite holiday. And because of black friday people being out. Not that any of my properties would be affected but still


All of mine will be!!!!!!!!!#!!#[/QUOTE]

would you be interested in putting a plow mount and wiring on a 14 chevy. its boss of course. I planned on doing it in house, but the weather went to crap


----------



## albhb3

banonea;2057144 said:


> I wouldn't be happy about a thanksgiving day storm. Probably my favorite holiday. And because of black friday people being out. Not that any of my properties would be affected but still


All of mine will be!!!!!!!!!#!!#[/QUOTE]

I hope for a storm I got both thurs/Friday off bring it on, hell my parent are not having turkey day this year (adopted kid just got a new kidney yesterday)


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2057134 said:


> No kidding


Wtf is that?? That even says 1-3 for me!


----------



## albhb3

cbservicesllc;2057151 said:


> Wtf is that?? That even says 1-3 for me!


that's not from now no way amery wisco is 31 right now


----------



## cbservicesllc

albhb3;2057157 said:


> that's not from now no way amery wisco is 31 right now


Yeah... I figured it out... Dirty pool man... Dirty pool...


----------



## Green Grass

39 not raining.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

anyones on here?

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/cto/5306121524.html


----------



## CityGuy

.............


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2057162 said:


> anyones on here?
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/cto/5306121524.html


Could be yours..... all for the outrageous price of 20k!


----------



## albhb3

jimslawnsnow;2057162 said:


> anyones on here?
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/cto/5306121524.html


but its got the 7.3 that's gotta be worth 20k


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2057161 said:


> 39 not raining.


Thats a first.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2057144 said:


> I wouldn't be happy about a thanksgiving day storm. Probably my favorite holiday. And because of black friday people being out. Not that any of my properties would be affected but still


All of mine will be!!!!!!!!!#!!#[/QUOTE]

You just love all the gravy.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2057164 said:


> .............


did you edit?


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2057171 said:


> did you edit?


Yes I did........


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2057160 said:


> Yeah... I figured it out... Dirty pool man... Dirty pool...


ssomeone we know has a good photochop app

hahaha.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2057174 said:


> ssomeone we know has a good photochop app
> 
> hahaha.....


I creeped on his photobucket... Found it from last season... Thumbs Up


----------



## Camden

albhb3;2057166 said:


> but its got the 7.3 that's gotta be worth 20k


I will sell my F350 with a 7.3 and a V plow WITH headlights for $19k.


----------



## unit28

nam and wrf are riding together


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2057180 said:


> I creeped on his photobucket... Found it from last season... Thumbs Up


Wonder if lwmr is out hooking up plows ")


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2057180 said:


> I creeped on his photobucket... Found it from last season... Thumbs Up


On mine??? Thought I made that thing private???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2057188 said:


> Wonder if lwmr is out hooking up plows ")


No, but I did go rewind 'cco's forecast just to make sure.


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2057184 said:


> I will sell my F350 with a 7.3 and a V plow WITH headlights for $19k.


But does yours have spray liner in 3/4 of the box???


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2057190 said:


> No, but I did go rewind 'cco's forecast just to make sure.


Lol.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2057020 said:


> You just want to play in that sidewalk machine.


I played with it for awhile today!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2057202 said:


> I played with it for awhile today!


MT or MV?????


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;2057192 said:


> But does yours have spray liner in 3/4 of the box???


The whole box is lined, is that bad?


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2057213 said:


> MT or MV?????


Mv4............


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;2057218 said:


> Mv4............


I should say mine is. We have a bunch of mt as well, the new ones are mv4.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2057220 said:


> I should say mine is. We have a bunch of mt as well, the new ones are mv4.


Nice machines.


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;2057184 said:


> I will sell my F350 with a 7.3 and a V plow WITH headlights for $19k.


I'd sell my 99 regular cab for $15,000 if someone was that gullible


----------



## unit28

Friday, far southern Minnesota, along I-90, may see two or three inches of snow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2057223 said:


> Nice machines.


I like it, just wish it was a bit faster when in transport speed.


----------



## TKLAWN

The good Dr.'s client base is growing......,



DohKay!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak is looking for clients...


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;2057232 said:


> The good Dr.'s client base is growing......,
> 
> DohKay!!


Apparently they aren't familiar with his past record..


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2057216 said:


> The whole box is lined, is that bad?


Did you see the pictures in the ad?


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2057085 said:


> Heck no....i have but didn't feel like it.


For that price i would feel like it.......


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;2057088 said:


> I think bano would have drove up and done them for half that....
> With gravy.


Yes i would........


----------



## Bill1090

I tweeted the doc. He says the brunt stays around Des Moines with 3-6".


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2057092 said:


> Would cost me 350 to do it myself.


What kind of truck


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2057225 said:


> Friday, far southern Minnesota, along I-90, may see two or three inches of snow.


Wow, I think that's the most definitive Unit post yet! I didn't even need a decoder ring!


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;2057263 said:


> Wow, I think that's the most definitive Unit post yet! I didn't even need a decoder ring!


Allllllllllways!


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2057253 said:


> what kind of truck


f350........


----------



## Bill1090

Frankie says BE PREPARED!


----------



## unit28

...EXPECT SNOW TO DEVELOP AROUND 9 PM AND THEN DIMINISH AROUND 6 PM THURSDAY. * PRECIPITATION RATES...THE HEAVIEST SNOWFALL RATES WILL OCCUR BETWEEN 6 AM AND NOON THURSDAY. * WINDS / VISIBILITIES...LOOK FOR BLOWING SNOW CAUSING REDUCED VISIBILITIES AT TIMES. * SNOW ACCUMULATIONS.

..TOTAL SNOW ACCUMULATIONS OF 2 TO 5 INCHES ARE EXPECTED.


North side system Bemidji area


Splitting system


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2057270 said:


> f350........


Rotors are 75 each, top quality pads are 65, just did my 11 f350....... but I get a HELL of a deal on parts at Auto Zone, we do both in townThumbs Up


----------



## NorthernProServ

poles and flags....


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2057287 said:


> poles and flags....


O geez......... must be a new guy


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2057291 said:


> O geez......... must be a new guy


Or it was there last day and wanted to use the flags up lol

Kinda hard to see in the pic. but at least 10 on the bump out by the tree to.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Winter storm watch out.....way south of here.....hope it stays that way


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2057305 said:


> Winter storm watch out.....way south of here.....hope it stays that way


Thats the spirit! !!!


----------



## qualitycut

Well i got 1 plow list all together just need to tweak the other a bit.


----------



## TKLAWN

NorthernProServ;2057305 said:


> Winter storm watch out.....way south of here.....hope it stays that way


I'm with you on that!!


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2057310 said:


> I'm with you on that!!


And it starts lol


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2057277 said:


> ...EXPECT SNOW TO DEVELOP AROUND 9 PM AND THEN DIMINISH AROUND 6 PM THURSDAY. * PRECIPITATION RATES...THE HEAVIEST SNOWFALL RATES WILL OCCUR BETWEEN 6 AM AND NOON THURSDAY. * WINDS / VISIBILITIES...LOOK FOR BLOWING SNOW CAUSING REDUCED VISIBILITIES AT TIMES. * SNOW ACCUMULATIONS.
> 
> ..TOTAL SNOW ACCUMULATIONS OF 2 TO 5 INCHES ARE EXPECTED.
> 
> North side system Bemidji area
> 
> Splitting system


Ohhhhhh good for them!


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2057287 said:


> poles and flags....


Holy cafe...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://livestream.com/unicornriot/events/4512162


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;2057310 said:


> I'm with you on that!!


All the negativity that's in this town sucks!


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2057315 said:


> http://livestream.com/unicornriot/events/4512162


Gotta hand it to them, it's getting pretty cold out to be protesting.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2057318 said:


> Gotta hand it to them, it's getting pretty cold out to be protesting.


Just watched a bunch of protestors get maced. Gonna happen again in 5 minutes.


----------



## qualitycut

What cracks me up is its a bunch of white kids


----------



## Polarismalibu

They should bring out the water at 3am make them into ice chunks


----------



## TKLAWN

Camden;2057318 said:


> Gotta hand it to them, it's getting pretty cold out to be protesting.


Seems like they have alot of time on their hands ... Guessing most of them don't hold jobs.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;2057225 said:


> Friday, far southern Minnesota, along I-90, may see two or three inches of snow.


What's that mean for me? 1/2" to an inch? Or just a maybe?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2057335 said:


> What's that mean for me? 1/2" to an inch? Or just a maybe?


Im going with nothing to maybe


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2057335 said:


> What's that mean for me? 1/2" to an inch? Or just a maybe?


I'll let ya know what Ian says.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2057349 said:


> I'll let ya know what Ian says.


That donkey? Ha


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2057349 said:


> I'll let ya know what Ian says.


Snow way?..


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2057349 said:


> I'll let ya know what Ian says.


Can't wait!! Dont forget to share his #hashtag


----------



## qualitycut

Highest on the meteo .4


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2057355 said:


> Can't wait!! Dont forget to share his #hashtag


#sno-way.

TK called it.

Jim might get an inch. Said 4-7" across Canadian border tonight. 8-10" in IA.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2057357 said:


> #sno-way.
> 
> TK called it.
> 
> Jim might get an inch. Said 4-7" across Canadian border tonight. 8-10" in IA.


He must have watched eaelier.

Not going to lie that is awesome


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2057309 said:


> Well i got 1 plow list all together just need to tweak the other a bit.


Doughboy gets 3 driveways


----------



## qualitycut

The media is ridiculous


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2057357 said:


> #sno-way.
> 
> TK called it.
> 
> Jim might get an inch. Said 4-7" across Canadian border tonight. 8-10" in IA.


Oh boy... That's too close...


----------



## qualitycut

They open the news saying they were spraying peper spray unprovoked then start talking about how they threw rocks and bricks


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2057368 said:


> They open the news saying they were spraying peper spray unprovoked then start talking about how they threw rocks and bricks


The ones I saw on 5 were 80% white if not more


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2057370 said:


> The ones I saw on 5 were 80% white if not more


Yea all college kids trying to save the world


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2057368 said:


> They open the news saying they were spraying peper spray unprovoked then start talking about how they threw rocks and bricks


Yeah I picked up on that too. If that's not considered provoked the idk what is. Maybe that's the problem they don't know the definition of provoke. If you grab a cops gun that's provoking him to shoot you


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2057371 said:


> Yea all college kids trying to save the world


The sad thing is, I bet they don't even know what they are protesting for and why


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2057371 said:


> Yea all college kids trying to save the world


Try going to school with some of those idiots. When I was at Hamline, I literally wanted to pull my hair out every day. That was when the gay vote was happening in minnesota. Don't see what any of that had to do with my education.

How intolerant am I?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2057372 said:


> Yeah I picked up on that too. If that's not considered provoked the idk what is. Maybe that's the problem they don't know the definition of provoke. If you grab a cops gun that's provoking him to shoot you


The great edumacation system at work. There are way too many people who don't know the true definition of alot of words anymore


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2057374 said:


> The sad thing is, I bet they don't even know what they are protesting for and why


You are completely correct. Most of them are out there just to say they are and/or to disrupt innocent people's daily lives.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;2057376 said:


> Try going to school with some of those idiots. When I was at Hamline, I literally wanted to pull my hair out every day. That was when the gay vote was happening in minnesota. Don't see what any of that had to do with my education.
> 
> How intolerant am I?


And some day we will be doing work for these idiots


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2057368 said:


> They open the news saying they were spraying peper spray unprovoked then start talking about how they threw rocks and bricks


Liberal media man...


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2057361 said:


> Doughboy gets 3 driveways


And it will take him all morning...


----------



## unit28

Snow for 12 hrs......


----------



## Camden

The wind is really whipping.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Some girl I went to high school with is taking part in that protest. She posted a "mace victim" picture on Facebook with her eyes all red


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;2057387 said:



> Some girl I went to high school with is taking part in that protest. She posted a "mace victim" picture on Facebook with her eyes all red


Haha! That's awesome.


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2057367 said:


> Oh boy... That's too close...


The way it's going to wrap.....west side first, then us immediately

the cyclogenesis is fast, but lacks saturation due to shearing of the moisture. The location of axis is splitting north and south near the border

It's snowing now.......


----------



## unit28

........can't wait till tomorrow night


----------



## Camden

I'm minutes away from having a nice little cloud over the top of me. I wonder if it'll stick.


----------



## Camden

It's snowing right now...ready or not, here we go.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2057395 said:


> It's snowing right now...ready or not, here we go.


So........?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2057395 said:


> It's snowing right now...ready or not, here we go.


And????????


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;2057398 said:


> So........?


Crisis averted. Going to bed.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2057400 said:


> Crisis averted. Going to bed.


Perfect :salute:


----------



## SnowGuy73

31° windy, cloudy.


----------



## CityGuy

30° partly cloudy, windy


----------



## banonea

33 and wind as hell.........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Brickman shows mid 40s next week again. 

Lame!


----------



## SnowGuy73

That Iowa system needs to move 200 miles north.


----------



## banonea

TWC doesn't show snow hwre now, but has 3" to 6" in Iowa and Illinois


----------



## banonea

Do we have any plow brothers that are not ready that might need help in Iowa for the storm?


----------



## djagusch

Power out at my place.


----------



## banonea

Got all the lawn care equipment winterizing done and stored for the winter. All the snow blowers are sea foamed and ran them for 20 min. Got the door glass for the skid done. Went SOOO much easier this time. Found out there is a installation tool for it. Made my own and only took 15 min to replace, first time i fought for 2 hours to do it. Installed the wiper motor then snapped the wiper arm. Going to order a new one today found a skid steer parts website, factory parts, half the price of the dealer. Www.allskidsteer.com


----------



## banonea

djagusch;2057427 said:


> Power out at my place.


Not good, ware you located at


----------



## banonea

TWC is calling for 12" in Chicago


----------



## banonea

Yes I am board this morning.


----------



## banonea

And chatty this morning as well


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Called the guys off for today. Ain't no one gonna wanna work in 40 mph winds and 30 degrees.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2057419 said:


> That Iowa system needs to move 200 miles north.


This.........


----------



## CityGuy

We have snow flurries.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2057436 said:


> And chatty this morning as well


My kid is chatty too.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2057438 said:


> This.........


I am good without it for now, discovered the transmission in the new truck i picked up, my old truck i sold and bought back, is slipping. The guy let it sit for about a year, not good for them, and it is about a quart over full on fluid.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2057441 said:


> My kid is chatty too.


Ya, but they are cute at this point........enjoy it


----------



## CityGuy

I must have tired last night, slept through a fire call.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2057441 said:


> My kid is chatty too.


If your mom needs a ride up next week, let me know, i can run her up there


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2057445 said:


> Ya, but they are cute at this point........enjoy it


I do. I talk back to her. I'm sure when she really learns to talk I will wish it was this way and not 900 questions.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2057448 said:


> I do. I talk back to her. I'm sure when she really learns to talk I will wish it was this way and not 900 questions.


Lol, yes you will. I have no kids, and when I pick up my nieces from school, they never shut up.......


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2057447 said:


> If your mom needs a ride up next week, let me know, i can run her up there


Ok thanks. She plans on Tuesday then back sometime Saturday returning depending on weather.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2057456 said:


> Ok thanks. She plans on Tuesday then back sometime Saturday returning depending on weather.


Let me know.......


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2057457 said:


> Let me know.......


Will do....


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2057457 said:


> Let me know.......


Oh and she may need help loading Somme tires in her car if she gets them at Tire Rack. I told her not to hurt herself and please make a call to you for help.

If she gets them at Discount then no problem


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2057460 said:


> Oh and she may need help loading Somme tires in her car if she gets them at Tire Rack. I told her not to hurt herself and please make a call to you for help.
> 
> If she gets them at Discount then no problem


No problem, just have her call me


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2057451 said:


> Lol, yes you will. I have no kids, and when I pick up my nieces from school, they never shut up.......


This is what I am afraid of.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2057462 said:


> This is what I am afraid of.


It will happen.......lol


----------



## CityGuy

The wind makes it a bit brisk out.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2057437 said:


> Called the guys off for today. Ain't no one gonna wanna work in 40 mph winds and 30 degrees.


K i dont feel bad now.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2057466 said:


> K i dont feel bad now.


We are working for a while anyway


----------



## banonea

Winds are not bad now, but woke me up about 2 am blowing so hard


----------



## Bill1090

The meteo sure took a dive!


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2057466 said:


> K i dont feel bad now.


I'm gonna give er tomorrow and call it done for the year.


----------



## Bill1090

Down to "around an inch" per NWS.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2057467 said:


> We are working for a while anyway


Yea i debated it but i think we can get everything done Monday Tuesday next week. See what tomorrow is like. If we had some easy ones i wouldn't mind but the ones we have left have about 1ft thick of leaves and the others take about 2 days to dry out even in the summer. If it wasn't going to be 40 next week we wouldn't have a choice.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2057470 said:


> The meteo sure took a dive!


Rain got pushed back till Thursday and looks like at least in the 50s


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;2057476 said:


> Yea i debated it but i think we can get everything done Monday Tuesday next week. See what tomorrow is like. If we had some easy ones i wouldn't mind but the ones we have left have about 1ft thick of leaves and the others take about 2 days to dry out even in the summer. If it wasn't going to be 40 next week we wouldn't have a choice.


Just remember the most consistent thing of the forecast is it changes. 40s next week could be 20s or 60s by the time it comes to be.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2057476 said:


> Yea i debated it but i think we can get everything done Monday Tuesday next week. See what tomorrow is like. If we had some easy ones i wouldn't mind but the ones we have left have about 1ft thick of leaves and the others take about 2 days to dry out even in the summer. If it wasn't going to be 40 next week we wouldn't have a choice.


If I didn't have this chance of an inch and a half of snow I'd say screw it til next week


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;2057479 said:


> Just remember the most consistent thing of the forecast is it changes. 40s next week could be 20s or 60s by the time it comes to be.


Yea i will chance it. I would rather it be 20s and be drier than spend all day unclogging the mower.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2057481 said:


> If I didn't have this chance of an inch and a half of snow I'd say screw it til next week


It go up again since yesterday?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2057475 said:


> Down to "around an inch" per NWS.


They have me at less than 1/2 and then around an inch. Map shows 1-2 and not far from me around an inch. I hate the first snow fall when they are under trigger. People over exaggerate so bad.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2057486 said:


> It go up again since yesterday?


Yes............


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2057477 said:


> Rain got pushed back till Thursday and looks like at least in the 50s


I hope so. Maps I saw yesterday had alot of rain Wednesday night through Thursday into friday I believe


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2057476 said:


> Yea i debated it but i think we can get everything done Monday Tuesday next week. See what tomorrow is like. If we had some easy ones i wouldn't mind but the ones we have left have about 1ft thick of leaves and the others take about 2 days to dry out even in the summer. If it wasn't going to be 40 next week we wouldn't have a choice.


That's what I'm going off of. Work tomorrow on the one property. Monday into Tuesday on the other.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2057437 said:


> Called the guys off for today. Ain't no one gonna wanna work in 40 mph winds and 30 degrees.


You're nicer than me


----------



## qualitycut

Supposed to get more windy as day goes on. Should be dry for tomorrow


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2057487 said:


> They have me at less than 1/2 and then around an inch. Map shows 1-2 and not far from me around an inch. I hate the first snow fall when they are under trigger. People over exaggerate so bad.


I plan to watch it and may do a salt run on all accounts if under 1" just to be sure. That way all my accounts look clean while the other companies let theres look like crap beacuse they didn't wamt to spend a few bucks to make a impression on there customers with the first snowfall. We got 12 new customers this year and they are in some busy high dollar areas, good advertising for us on our quality


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2057497 said:


> I plan to watch it and may do a salt run on all accounts if under 1" just to be sure. That way all my accounts look clean while the other companies let theres look like crap beacuse they didn't wamt to spend a few bucks to make a impression on there customers with the first snowfall. We got 12 new customers this year and they are in some busy high dollar areas, good advertising for us on our quality


What do you mean spend a few bucks to make an impression? Wouldn't they want to make some money


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;2057497 said:


> I plan to watch it and may do a salt run on all accounts if under 1" just to be sure. That way all my accounts look clean while the other companies let theres look like crap beacuse they didn't wamt to spend a few bucks to make a impression on there customers with the first snowfall. We got 12 new customers this year and they are in some busy high dollar areas, good advertising for us on our quality


My problem is it is on a Saturday when my stuff is closed. Do I push the 1-2" that will be melted the next day or leave it? You know they will complain either way.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2057497 said:


> I plan to watch it and may do a salt run on all accounts if under 1" just to be sure. That way all my accounts look clean while the other companies let theres look like crap beacuse they didn't wamt to spend a few bucks to make a impression on there customers with the first snowfall. We got 12 new customers this year and they are in some busy high dollar areas, good advertising for us on our quality


did you see my post yesterday about that plow mount?


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2057504 said:


> My problem is it is on a Saturday when my stuff is closed. Do I push the 1-2" that will be melted the next day or leave it? You know they will complain either way.


Has to snow first


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2057507 said:


> Has to snow first


I'm hoping if I stress myself out it won't snow.


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;2057514 said:


> I'm hoping if I stress myself out it won't snow.


Sounds like the lwnmwrman way of thinking...:waving:


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2057519 said:


> Sounds like the lwnmwrman way of thinking...:waving:


Haha, This...


----------



## qualitycut

Leaves frozen solid to grass.


----------



## qualitycut

And just got windy as cafe


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2057519 said:


> Sounds like the lwnmwrman way of thinking...:waving:


Speaking of...


----------



## mnlefty

cbservicesllc;2057533 said:


> Speaking of...


My dad said the ground was white at his place 10 miles north of St cloud.


----------



## qualitycut

mnlefty;2057535 said:


> My dad said the ground was white at his place 10 miles north of St cloud.


Ground as in grass or asphalt?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2057533 said:


> Speaking of...


I was just going to post.... I have snow falling.


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2057533 said:


> Speaking of...


I had that yesterday ok, wrf model.

from last night's radar,


----------



## mnlefty

qualitycut;2057536 said:


> Ground as in grass or asphalt?


"its snowing hard here every thing is all white already"


----------



## cbservicesllc

mnlefty;2057535 said:


> My dad said the ground was white at his place 10 miles north of St cloud.


I believe it


----------



## Bill1090

Just west of Mille Lacs.


----------



## unit28

Wouldn't animate.....

This http://mp1.met.psu.edu/~fxg1/WXTYPE/loop25nc.html


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2057540 said:


> I believe it


That seriously makes me want to cry lol. I just need to not be so stressed when we are plowing.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;2057541 said:


> Just west of Mille Lacs.


Oh boy!


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2057545 said:


> Oh boy!


Doesnt look like much , Looks like winds the issue


----------



## Bill1090

Looks like a blizzard in Fargo.


----------



## mnlefty

He said it's done, but heard of a couple ugly accidents already.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2057544 said:


> That seriously makes me want to cry lol. I just need to not be so stressed when we are plowing.


Yeah, I hear you... I was okay last year, but now with the school district that may change... haha... One thing is for sure, zero tolerance policy for any resi BS this year Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

mnlefty;2057549 said:


> He said it's done, but heard of a couple ugly accidents already.


Im sure, first snow of the year and everyone needs to relearn to drive


----------



## andersman02

In regards to dump trailers-

We are looking into trading our 14k skid trailer for a 14k dump trailer. What should I be looking for in one? not sure if I want an over axel or not. Would be used mainly for landscape work (Removal Mainly, we have a dump truck for mulch/dirt etc) possibly cleanups and also will be hauling around the S185 in this... Any thoughts?


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2057550 said:


> Yeah, I hear you... I was okay last year, but now with the school district that may change... haha... One thing is for sure, zero tolerance policy for any resi BS this year Thumbs Up


 thats what im going with. If you cant wait 7 hours then do it yourself. Its not worth the couple hundred bucks if there a few that do. My peace of mind is worth it


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2057502 said:


> What do you mean spend a few bucks to make an impression? Wouldn't they want to make some money


If they are on a per push basis. of my 47 accounts, 5 are per push, so I give all a free one. not a lot, but it makes us look better than there last company they used.



Bill1090;2057504 said:


> My problem is it is on a Saturday when my stuff is closed. Do I push the 1-2" that will be melted the next day or leave it? You know they will complain either way.


that is true.



jimslawnsnow;2057506 said:


> did you see my post yesterday about that plow mount?


 no I didn't, what's up?


----------



## qualitycut

andersman02;2057552 said:


> In regards to dump trailers-
> 
> We are looking into trading our 14k skid trailer for a 14k dump trailer. What should I be looking for in one? not sure if I want an over axel or not. Would be used mainly for landscape work (Removal Mainly, we have a dump truck for mulch/dirt etc) possibly cleanups and also will be hauling around the S185 in this... Any thoughts?


For that kind of work any would be fine. Personally if you're hauling a skid get a low profile. Cb might want your skid trailer


----------



## Camden

Bill1090;2057541 said:


> Just west of Mille Lacs.


Lastrup is in my county. So that tells me how close we came to getting hit harder. It snowed pretty good for a while but it didn't stick.

Did any of you see the pic on NWS's Facebook page of a guy taking pics of the snow covered roads as he drove 46 on the highway?


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2057544 said:


> That seriously makes me want to cry lol. * I just need to not be so stressed when we are plowing*.


I added 2 trucks full time for that reason, so I am running 4 per storm. we ran 3 every storm last year and it made a big difference. I will have 11 accounts pet truck this year, and 3 of the accounts we have all trucks there at the same time so it goes even faster. plus I have all 2 stage blowers this year, no more single stage. nothing but troubles with them last year. up to a 6" storm we should be able to run thru all accounts in less than 8 hours........


----------



## Polarismalibu

andersman02;2057552 said:


> In regards to dump trailers-
> 
> We are looking into trading our 14k skid trailer for a 14k dump trailer. What should I be looking for in one? not sure if I want an over axel or not. Would be used mainly for landscape work (Removal Mainly, we have a dump truck for mulch/dirt etc) possibly cleanups and also will be hauling around the S185 in this... Any thoughts?


Get a low pro for sure if your hauling a skid. So much easier loadin and unloading


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;2057550 said:


> Yeah, I hear you... I was okay last year, but now with the school district that may change... haha... *One thing is for sure, zero tolerance policy for any resi BS this year* Thumbs Up


that is why I stay mostly commercial........


----------



## Bill1090

Camden;2057558 said:


> Lastrup is in my county. So that tells me how close we came to getting hit harder. It snowed pretty good for a while but it didn't stick.
> 
> Did any of you see the pic on NWS's Facebook page of a guy taking pics of the snow covered roads as he drove 46 on the highway?


That photo was from Harding.


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;2057541 said:


> Just west of Mille Lacs.


Drooling........


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;2057564 said:


> Drooling........


I thought you would like that...


----------



## Polarismalibu

I hey those protesters are loving this wind!


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;2057566 said:


> I thought you would like that...


I may or may not have firewood now.


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2057561 said:


> that is why I stay mostly commercial........


Hard for me to pass them up. I have clusters of 5-6 houses that i can knock out in 45 min at 45 a house.


----------



## CityGuy

Few flakes in the air.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2057567 said:


> I hey those protesters are loving this wind!


Yea really picked up here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2057571 said:


> Hard for me to pass them up. I have clusters of 5-6 houses that i can knock out in 45 min at 45 a house.


In town, it would be hard to pass up. Where I'm at, they're too scattered apart and still only pay $45 / drive.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2057571 said:


> Hard for me to pass them up. I have clusters of 5-6 houses that i can knock out in 45 min at 45 a house.


This... plus my lawn customers... last thing I'm going to do is send them somewhere else for snow


----------



## TKLAWN

cbservicesllc;2057581 said:


> This... plus my lawn customers... last thing I'm going to do is send them somewhere else for snow


Exactly....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snowing like CRAZY here now. Forest Lake.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2057587 said:


> Snowing like CRAZY here now. Forest Lake.


Holy crap. Better go hook those Boss's up!


----------



## Bill1090

Now airport workers are on strike demanding $15/hr and union..


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2057571 said:


> Hard for me to pass them up. I have clusters of 5-6 houses that i can knock out in 45 min at 45 a house.





cbservicesllc;2057581 said:


> This... plus my lawn customers... last thing I'm going to do is send them somewhere else for snow


makes since. here there is so many people doing residential that the price is around $30.00 for a 2 wide 2 long plus sidewalks...... not this guy


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2057581 said:


> This... plus my lawn customers... last thing I'm going to do is send them somewhere else for snow


Ohhh they will come back in the spring lol


----------



## Greenery

I have a tough time getting $40 for a typical drive. How do you guys get them for $45. How do you sell against the $20-$30 guys?


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone doing cleanups? Hows it going ?


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2057597 said:


> Anyone doing cleanups? Hows it going ?


I'm not sure if I would rather have this international trade exam right now, or be doing a clean up. Both options sound like cafe


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2057595 said:


> I have a tough time getting $40 for a typical drive. How do you guys get them for $45. How do you sell against the $20-$30 guys?


Like i said before in a 10 mile radius the income is so much different. Sure some o get 30 no shovel usually a apron in a alley in south st paul but mendota heighs inver grove i get 45 with shoveling pretty easy.

Honestly a lot of people say well that guys truck doesn't look like it will make it through winter or something similar in most of my service areas. I have to just base my pricing on the area but usually the drives are smaller by a lot in less income areas anyways.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2057587 said:


> Snowing like CRAZY here now. Forest Lake.


You'll probably get 6"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2057603 said:


> You'll probably get 6"


I'm not too concerned.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;2057599 said:


> I'm not sure if I would rather have this international trade exam right now, or be doing a clean up. Both options sound like cafe


Im getting fuel and watching the leaves just blowing 40mph across the lawn and lot


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## qualitycut

Background check finally came back


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;205755
no I didn't said:


> Wondering if you'd want to mount a boss to a chevy 3500


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2057581 said:


> This... plus my lawn customers... last thing I'm going to do is send them somewhere else for snow


Could send them to me I don't do lawns yet


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I call clean ups. Looked like donkey butt with leaving 20% of the leaves on the lawn


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2057617 said:


> I call clean ups. Looked like donkey butt with leaving 20% of the leaves on the lawn


Yea this wind is horrible only positive is one of our bigger monthly accounts had 80% of the leaves blew away in the last few days will shave 4 hours of for us easy
Pond on 1 side and fieids on the other


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2057621 said:


>


Pre plowing?


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;2057609 said:


> Background check finally came back


Did you check out the g43 when you were looking?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2057622 said:


> Pre plowing?


I don't see the plow lights...must have bought that truck posted here for $20,000...


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2057609 said:


> Background check finally came back


DENIED.......................:laughing:


----------



## Greenery

I'm pretty sure my leaf box isn't rated for highway speeds + 40 mph cross winds.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;2057627 said:


> I'm pretty sure my leaf box isn't rated for highway speeds + 40 mph cross winds.


:laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

Wind just turned it up another notch.....attm


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2057628 said:


>


Push him back, Push him back, way back....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2057628 said:


>


For you guys that think the ground is too warm.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;2057595 said:


> I have a tough time getting $40 for a typical drive. How do you guys get them for $45. How do you sell against the $20-$30 guys?


I don't, they move along to the next guy... We'll be down to about 60 driveways this year


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2057597 said:


> Anyone doing cleanups? Hows it going ?


Doing some finals today, going just fine, told the guys to spend some extra time trying to stay warm


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2057623 said:


> Did you check out the g43 when you were looking?


Yea, im not a huge glock fan seemee like a nice gun though. I do own a glock


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2057616 said:


> Could send them to me I don't do lawns yet


Hahaha, good call!


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2057635 said:


> Doing some finals today, going just fine, told the guys to spend some extra time trying to stay warm


Isn't it windy there?


----------



## qualitycut

Some utility contractor burried thier dually with the spool of wire on a trailer on the high school lawn lol


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2057633 said:


> For you guys that think the ground is too warm.


It IS 20 degrees warmer here...


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;2057638 said:


> Isn't it windy there?


I'm sitting here getting up some motivation to get out of the truck. Watching the leaves blow out of the yard and a minute later they all blow right back in.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2057638 said:


> Isn't it windy there?


Yep... Sure is...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2057640 said:


> It IS 20 degrees warmer here...


Truck says 25°F here.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2057638 said:


> Isn't it windy there?


That's a understatement


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2057644 said:


> Truck says 25°F here.


Phone has me at 30...........


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2057612 said:


> Wondering if you'd want to mount a boss to a chevy 3500


I got to see how next week is. Got 2 shrub trimming to do as well as i got to rent a lift and replace soffit on a building. How soon you want it done?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

FWIW, these pics are as it's happening.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2057648 said:


> FWIW, these pics are as it's happening.


Did you throw some salt in the truck so you could hit some spots???


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2057644 said:


> Truck says 25°F here.


35 here.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2057644 said:


> Truck says 25°F here.


Yuck... 34 here


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2057641 said:


> I'm sitting here getting up some motivation to get out of the truck. Watching the leaves blow out of the yard and a minute later they all blow right back in.


Just wait till they blowout take a picture leave and send it to them.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2057649 said:


> Did you throw some salt in the truck so you could hit some spots???


It's right at Wyoming. Basically yesterday when unit said cutoff was Viking Blvd (Wyoming exit), that's where the snow is.

I don't have any salting this far north.

Nor do I have any salt.


----------



## qualitycut

Dark to the west


----------



## qualitycut

Sweet got 50 cabelas credit with the purchase


----------



## SnowGuy73

Snowing here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My yard.....


----------



## IDST

You guys post tons of pics.from phone How again please?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2057660 said:


> My yard.....


You scuuuured


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2057659 said:


> Snowing here.


Same. Would be fun getting a foot with this wind


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2057647 said:


> I got to see how next week is. Got 2 shrub trimming to do as well as i got to rent a lift and replace soffit on a building. How soon you want it done?


Whenever. No biggie. Just need it if I don't want to use the 550 or if I sell the dodge and need another plow


----------



## jimslawnsnow

33 on the expedition. 30 on phone


----------



## Polarismalibu

jagext;2057661 said:


> You guys post tons of pics.from phone How again please?


Tinypic.com


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2057667 said:


> Tinypic.com


Tinypic.com doesn't work for me anymore.

I finally got Photobucket set up, the actual website, not the app.


----------



## Bill1090

jagext;2057661 said:


> You guys post tons of pics.from phone How again please?


Make a photo bucket account, download photo bucket app, and your good to go.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Took a 30 minute nap and now it's white out


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2057668 said:


> Tinypic.com doesn't work for me anymore.
> 
> I finally got Photobucket set up, the actual website, not the app.


Must just be that turbo doesn't like tiny pic


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Sun out now


----------



## Polarismalibu

Any of you know if it's leagal to jack power from my panel in my shop and run it to the unit next to me with a meter I between? So I get billed for both and have to collect from the guy for his part each month.


Seems illegal to me. But that's what they did


----------



## qualitycut

Why does the state have a car just sitting on tge freeway that says vehicle classification?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2057677 said:


> Why does the state have a car just sitting on tge freeway that says vehicle classification?


So they can more easily target minorities by the kind of car they drive.

Vehicle profiling.

Makes it easier for the police to find someone to execute.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2057679 said:


> So they can more easily target minorities by the kind of car they drive.
> 
> Vehicle profiling.
> 
> Makes it easier for the police to find someone to execute.


Are you laying in the freeway with hundreds of people as you type that?


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2057673 said:


> Any of you know if it's leagal to jack power from my panel in my shop and run it to the unit next to me with a meter I between? So I get billed for both and have to collect from the guy for his part each month.
> 
> Seems illegal to me. But that's what they did


Yes that is legal. They are basically using your panel as a junction box


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2057680 said:


> Are you laying in the freeway with 40 people as you type that?


Ifify.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2057679 said:


> So they can more easily target minorities by the kind of car they drive.
> 
> Vehicle profiling.
> 
> Makes it easier for the police to find someone to execute.


Lmao! Best thing i heard all day


----------



## CityGuy

City, county, and state out plowing and salting in St. Cloud area.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2057689 said:


> Lmao! Best thing i heard all day


Hahaha, same here


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2057684 said:


> Yes that is legal. They are basically using your panel as a junction box


That's what I thought. They said its Because there maxed out on meters outside the building.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2057697 said:


> That's what I thought. They said its Because there maxed out on meters outside the building.


That and they don't have to run cable from the pole to the new meter Just from your panel to the new meter. I would guess the second part plays more into it than anything. You know cheapest easiest way so I don't actually have to work very hard way


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2057698 said:


> That and they don't have to run cable from the pole to the new meter Just from your panel to the new meter. I would guess the second part plays more into it than anything. You know cheapest easiest way so I don't actually have to work very hard way


They refused to explain how it was working until the work was done. Then I wouldn't let them in and showed up one day and they were already done.

Now they want a meeting with me and the guy next door to explain how he will have to pay me. I'm thinking maybe I will invite the city inspector to that meeting


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2057654 said:


> It's right at Wyoming. Basically yesterday when unit said cutoff was Viking Blvd (Wyoming exit), that's where the snow is.
> 
> I don't have any salting this far north.
> 
> Nor do I have any salt.


As they say...Oh boy.....


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2057660 said:


> My yard.....


Good to see you made it home safe and sound...


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2057660 said:


> My yard.....


Your lawn guy should be fired. Leaves all over the place still


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2057700 said:


> They refused to explain how it was working until the work was done. Then I wouldn't let them in and showed up one day and they were already done.
> 
> Now they want a meeting with me and the guy next door to explain how he will have to pay me. I'm thinking maybe I will invite the city inspector to that meeting


Yes call the city or state. Electrical is usually state. I thought he had his own meter now so you don't have to collect from him. How was it set up before? Do you own or rent?


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2057700 said:


> They refused to explain how it was working until the work was done. Then I wouldn't let them in and showed up one day and they were already done.
> 
> Now they want a meeting with me and the guy next door to explain how he will have to pay me. I'm thinking maybe I will invite the city inspector to that meeting


Collect from him.........and stop paying the bill. When they shut it off you are both on the hook for the total bill and he has to pay again. See how he likes it then. I would be off my rocker with that setup. How in gods name are you responsible to collect from him? I call bull cafe.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2057703 said:


> Your lawn guy should be fired. Leaves all over the place still


I'm hoping for 2 more inches before the in-laws get here this weekend.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2057704 said:


> Yes call the city or state. Electrical is usually state. I thought he had his own meter now so you don't have to collect from him. How was it set up before? Do you own or rent?


The meter is In between my my panel and his. I have to subtract his off my bill and collect from him.

I rent, the space next door was part of the space on the far end of the building they decided it off essentially adding another space.


----------



## Doughboy12

On a weather note.....the graph is stone dead flat line. Or did you already say that?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2057705 said:


> Collect from him.........and stop paying the bill. When they shut it off you are both on the hook for the total bill and he has to pay again. See how he likes it then. I would be off my rocker with that setup. How in gods name are you responsible to collect from him? I call bull cafe.


I am beyond pissed they basically did it behind my back. They said they would not explain it until the work was complete


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2057707 said:


> The meter is In between my my panel and his. I have to subtract his off my bill and collect from him.
> 
> I rent, the space next door was part of the space on the far end of the building they decided it off essentially adding another space.


Nope Nadda No way No how. Take it off your rent payment each month PLUS a service fee. See how long that lasts.

Or just find a new space.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2057706 said:


> I'm hoping for 2 more inches before the in-laws get here this weekend.


you just want to plow


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2057706 said:


> I'm hoping for 2 more inches before the in-laws get here this weekend.


Your wife probably is too


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2057710 said:


> I am beyond pissed they basically did it behind my back. They said they would not explain it until the work was complete


100% agree complete cafe job.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2057711 said:


> Nope Nadda No way No how. Take it off your rent payment each month PLUS a service fee. See how long that lasts.
> 
> Or just find a new space.


Space is not easy to find


----------



## Greenery

What are you guys doing for random drug testing programs for all your drivers?

If I remember correctly there was a new law enacted this summer requiring all drivers of commercial vehicles to be enrolled.


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;2057715 said:


> Space is not easy to find


Where in st Mike is your shop?


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2057716 said:


> What are you guys doing for random drug testing programs for all your drivers?
> 
> If I remember correctly there was a new law enacted this summer requiring all drivers of commercial vehicles to be enrolled.


Thought it was only for cdl


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;2057717 said:


> Where in st Mike is your shop?


East side off 101 and 36


----------



## Doughboy12

This is a test of my mobile picture posting attempt....and a reminder of what I was doing one week ago. Dead calm and 70 cafing degrees.


----------



## Doughboy12

18 people at a time... 3 plain loads in the 20 minutes we were there. 
That is a wind tunnel jump simulator in the background.


----------



## Doughboy12

Jump team (USAF I think) from Colorado Springs was just unpacking their gear to have a go later in the day. 
People come from all over the world to stay and jump there. 
Most jumping days of anywhere in the world weather wise.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Jared fogle gets 15 years in prison

Enjoy your 11" Black Forest ham buddy


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2057723 said:


> Jared fogle gets 15 years in prison
> 
> Enjoy your 11" Black Forest ham buddy


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2057719 said:


> East side off 101 and 36


If you throw the main breaker off when you leave everyday does his go off too?


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2057707 said:


> The meter is In between my my panel and his. I have to subtract his off my bill and collect from him.
> 
> I rent, the space next door was part of the space on the far end of the building they decided it off essentially adding another space.


Dough is right you should not have to collect or pay her s bill. #1 you are not the landlord. They should be able to read his meter separately or put it in his side. Do not accept that what so ever. Tell them to take it out or call your landlord and tell him to pay the bill and put it in his name. This guy next door has no responsibility if he doesn't pay now.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2057710 said:


> I am beyond pissed they basically did it behind my back. They said they would not explain it until the work was complete


Never let them do it until everything is clear cause getting them back will be a nightmare. I would hire an electrician and have it disconnected if it were me. No way would I pay his bills


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2057715 said:


> Space is not easy to find


I should build a little bigger shop we could share and rent from me. Lol


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2057705 said:


> Collect from him.........and stop paying the bill. When they shut it off you are both on the hook for the total bill and he has to pay again. See how he likes it then. I would be off my rocker with that setup. How in gods name are you responsible to collect from him? I call bull cafe.


Agreed... why should you be on the hook...


----------



## banonea

jagext;2057661 said:


> You guys post tons of pics.from phone How again please?


photobucket.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2057726 said:


> If you throw the main breaker off when you leave everyday does his go off too?


Or did they put a switch or breaker to go to his... Instant problem solver...


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2057664 said:


> Whenever. No biggie. Just need it if I don't want to use the 550 or if I sell the dodge and need another plow


K I will let you know.......


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2057728 said:


> Never let them do it until everything is clear cause getting them back will be a nightmare. I would hire an electrician and have it disconnected if it were me. No way would I pay his bills


I didn't let them. I wouldn't let the guy in so they let him in way early in the morning cuz I showed up at 7 and he was just leaving


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2057729 said:


> I should build a little bigger shop we could share and rent from me. Lol


Do it up. I'll take 5k sq


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2057735 said:


> I didn't let them. I wouldn't let the guy in so they let him in way early in the morning cuz I showed up at 7 and he was just leaving


I'd disconnect it right now. No way am I paying one dime of someone else's bill

What about main breaker like others have asked can you shut power off to their space?


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2057736 said:


> Do it up. I'll take 5k sq


The max size I can go is 5500 so that only leaves me 500. Lol need a little more than that


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;2057723 said:


> Jared fogle gets 15 years in prison
> 
> Enjoy your 11" Black Forest ham buddy


NO he likes the ones from other countries that creepy mofo


----------



## banonea

TWC says that November 19 is normally the date for the first 1"of snow. Still calling for up to 11" around Milwaukee Wisconsin. 3" to 5" just south of me.......too close for comfort


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2057739 said:


> The max size I can go is 5500 so that only leaves me 500. Lol need a little more than that


I guess you'll have to sell some stuff off


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2057737 said:


> I'd disconnect it right now. No way am I paying one dime of someone else's bill
> 
> What about main breaker like others have asked can you shut power off to their space?


I'm sure I could but that would shut my heat off


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2057745 said:


> I'm sure I could but that would shut my heat off


That was my guess.........oh well.
In that case...shut it off and cut his power line. (Easy for us to sit here and say.)
Not a good situation...attm


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2057746 said:


> That was my guess.........oh well.
> In that case...shut it off and cut his power line. (Easy for us to sit here and say.)
> Not a good situation...attm


That crossed my mind as well


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;2057746 said:


> That was my guess.........oh well.
> In that case...shut it off and cut his power line. (Easy for us to sit here and say.)
> Not a good situation...attm


If it was me, I would call your electric company and get them involved. If whoever this was was pissing around with the power wires coming from the pole into your building, I believe that is a criminal offense that they will go after them for. They can do whatever they want to the breaker box, but they have to have an electrical permit, inspection and permission that is issued by building and safety, and they can not mess with the main lines coming from the street without the electric company knowing about it in case there is a problem.


----------



## banonea

Also, if you rent the unit, they half to use a licensed electrician, and the electrician has to pull the permit not the landlord. If they do not, the electrician will be held responsible as well as the landlord and there is some pretty serious fines involved..... At least that's the way it is in Olmsted County and from what I gathered just talking with you guys on Plowsite, codes are a lot stricter in the cities than they are down here


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2057750 said:


> Also, if you rent the unit, they half to use a licensed electrician, and the electrician has to pull the permit not the landlord. If they do not, the electrician will be held responsible as well as the landlord and there is some pretty serious fines involved..... At least that's the way it is in Olmsted County and from what I gathered just talking with you guys on Plowsite, codes are a lot stricter in the cities than they are down here


St. Micheal is more like Kasson......sort of.


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;2057751 said:


> St. Micheal is more like Kasson......sort of.


K. But still, there should have been electrical permits and electrical inspections that are required to be done anywhere at least at a state level if not by local county level


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;2057752 said:


> K. But still, there should have been electrical permits and electrical inspections that are required to be done anywhere at least at a state level if not by local county level


There are no inspection stickers. Don't they put a sticker on the panel when it's inspected?


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;2057753 said:


> There are no inspection stickers. Don't they put a sticker on the panel when it's inspected?


YES THEY DO!!! There is supposed to be a state of Minnesota inspection sticker on that box. Even if it is legal for them to put a second breaker box in with a separate meter, there still MUST be a state inspection sticker. If there is not, get on the phone with your electric company IEMATELY et them over there. If by some reason there is an electrical fire right now, your insurance company would have a reason to disqualify your claim because the box has been messed with and there is no state inspection sticker


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2057753 said:


> There are no inspection stickers. Don't they put a sticker on the panel when it's inspected?


Yes yellow sticker in panel or in new construction in the switch box closest to the front door


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;2057756 said:


> YES THEY DO!!! There is supposed to be a state of Minnesota inspection sticker on that box. Even if it is legal for them to put a second breaker box in with a separate meter, there still MUST be a state inspection sticker. If there is not, get on the phone with your electric company IEMATELY et them over there. If by some reason there is an electrical fire right now, your insurance company would have a reason to disqualify your claim because the box has been messed with and there is no state inspection sticker


Yeah cafe that then. Calling now


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2057753 said:


> There are no inspection stickers. Don't they put a sticker on the panel when it's inspected?


Yes, usually State inspectors in this area


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2057758 said:


> Yeah cafe that then. Calling now


And the plot thickens.

Go gettem' :waving:


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;2057758 said:


> Yeah cafe that then. Calling now


Just a FYI, be prepared for your landlord to be pissed off because there is going to be some major fines if they tried to circumvent the state inspection process, but they can not come back on you for them breaking the law


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;2057762 said:


> Just a FYI, be prepared for your landlord to be pissed off because there is going to be some major fines if they tried to circumvent the state inspection process, but they can not come back on you for them breaking the law


The took them sense last March to fix my heater. Just got fixed yesterday. I'm usually pissed at them so I don't really care if they get mad at me.

On hold with xcel now


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;2057764 said:


> The took them sense last March to fix my heater. Just got fixed yesterday. I'm usually pissed at them so I don't really care if they get mad at me.
> 
> On hold with xcel now


Good deal, let us know what you find out....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Good thing these snow showers that keep floating through aren't at 20:1-25:1.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2057767 said:


> Good thing these snow showers that keep floating through aren't at 20:1-25:1.


If it was it would all settle in the ditch.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Xcel said unless they did something with the outside line it's not there problem


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;2057774 said:


> Xcel said unless they did something with the outside line it's not there problem


Time to give the state a jingle.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2057774 said:


> Xcel said unless they did something with the outside line it's not there problem


So it's not separately metered by Xcel?


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2057781 said:


> So it's not separately metered by Xcel?


Nope that's my whole issue its on my meter


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;2057774 said:


> Xcel said unless they did something with the outside line it's not there problem


Call your country building inspector, they will tell you who to call....


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2057774 said:


> Xcel said unless they did something with the outside line it's not there problem


Yea they don't care what is done once its past the outside meter


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2057789 said:


> Yea they don't care what is done once its past the outside meter


Yep, than it becomes city,state and County


----------



## qualitycut

Supposedly shots have been fired and molotov cocktails thrown at police at 4th precinct. 

Just seen that was about 10 hours ago.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2057796 said:


> Supposedly shots have been fired and molotov cocktails thrown at police at 4th precinct.
> 
> Just seen that was about 10 hours ago.


Unprovoked?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2057797 said:


> Unprovoked?


Ha..

Was a friend of a friend on Facebooks post that's a cop there


----------



## qualitycut

Kstp has 35 and nws 47 for Thanksgiving hmmmm


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2057807 said:


> Kstp has 35 and nws 47 for Thanksgiving hmmmm


GFS has 53.

HMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## jimslawnsnow

why is NWS the only one so high?

http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckar...13&compaction=on&mean_mt=on&max_mt=on&mean=on


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2057810 said:


> GFS has 53.
> 
> HMMMMMMMMMM


Yea and it looks like it might go higher yet


----------



## NorthernProServ

Just had a phone call for a sprinkler blowout.....idiot

Told him it's a little late, he says it's not that cold....doh k!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2057811 said:


> why is NWS the only one so high?
> 
> http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckar...13&compaction=on&mean_mt=on&max_mt=on&mean=on


What are you asking??


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2057811 said:


> why is NWS the only one so high?
> 
> http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckar...13&compaction=on&mean_mt=on&max_mt=on&mean=on


I was wondering the same thing. It's odd..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

....................


Double post.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2057815 said:


> Yea and it looks like it might go higher yet


Actually, it'll max out in the evening, then is going to completely nose dive.

Moisture rolls in on Friday night / Saturday, which will be our first plowable snow.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;2057832 said:


> Actually, it'll max out in the evening, then is going to completely nose dive.
> 
> Moisture rolls in on Friday night / Saturday, which will be our first plowable snow.


You're talking Rochester right?


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2057832 said:


> Actually, it'll max out in the evening, then is going to completely nose dive.
> 
> Moisture rolls in on Friday night / Saturday, which will be our first plowable snow.


......sigh


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2057832 said:


> Actually, it'll max out in the evening, then is going to completely nose dive.
> 
> Moisture rolls in on Friday night / Saturday, which will be our first plowable snow.


No no no no. I want to leave town next Friday. Not cool with that forecast at all


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2057836 said:


> ......sigh


Yes, yes.... I know unit. Just reiterating


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;2057839 said:


> No no no no. I want to leave town next Friday. Not cool with that forecast at all


I think he means tomorrow. ..


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2057839 said:


> No no no no. I want to leave town next Friday. Not cool with that forecast at all


Dont listen to him.

Forecast also said snow tomorrow 2 day's ago


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2057836 said:


> ......sigh


What.......?¿


----------



## unit28

This should be good fer
radar watchin


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2057848 said:


> What.......?¿


Southside homies might have dibs on first plowable event

.....maybe?


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

Polarismalibu;2057782 said:


> Nope that's my whole issue its on my meter


ALL electrical work in MN s inspected by state inspectors. County, City an Township inspectors are not allowed to sign off on ANY electrical. New construction/Remodeling has a seperate, state mandated STATE inspection for any changes to electrical work. The process usually goes:
1. Owner wants changes to building
2. Owner gets permission from local municipality, if they allow it they will give him a CUP or a permit or a Variance, depending upon the case (In your case, he may not have permission from the city to divide his rentals into more - His business probably has a set group of conditions that he must comply to in order to satisfy the city's requirements)
3. Owner will hire an electrician to complete the work.
4. Electrician must pull permit from the state.
5. Once work is completed, State Inspector reviews work and signs off (ALWAYS leaving a sticker!)

Sounds like your landlord did the following:
1. Did not get city permission, so he could
2. Get by without a CUP/Construction Permit ($$$$) and
3. Get by without an Electrical Permit (More $$$$)

If he actually DID go through the process properly, you still have rights as a tenant. By him making changes to your agreement (Which did NOT include sub-letting out your electric meter), he has left himself open for a lawsuit (small claims would likely be fine). Chances are he would pay to have the work done PROPERLY rather than be forced to go through that ordeal.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2057848 said:


> What.......?¿


unit said last night or the night before that we would see our first single digit temps right after Thanksgiving.

I said that just now, since the GFS shows the temps nosediving Thanksgiving night, then it also shows the moisture rolling through that Friday / Friday night.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2057854 said:


> unit said last night or the night before that we would see our first single digit temps right after Thanksgiving.
> 
> I said that just now, since the GFS shows the temps nosediving Thanksgiving night, then it also shows the moisture rolling through that Friday / Friday night.


ALL the precip, hope it doesn't mix with cold air....ufda


----------



## Bill1090

unit28;2057862 said:


> ALL the precip, hope it doesn't mix with cold air....ufda


Oh it would only be like a foot..... that wouldn't create any problems. .....


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2057851 said:


> Southside homies might have dibs on first plowable event
> 
> .....maybe?


Eh, they can have it... The snow machine can turn on in December, except Christmas... Thumbs Up


----------



## Bill1090

That winter storm warning is getting awfully close.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2057854 said:


> unit said last night or the night before that we would see our first single digit temps right after Thanksgiving.
> 
> I said that just now, since the GFS shows the temps nosediving Thanksgiving night, then it also shows the moisture rolling through that Friday / Friday night.


So I should go pick up the rental next week then??


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2057862 said:


> ALL the precip, hope it doesn't mix with cold air....ufda


That's a lot of moisture...


----------



## qualitycut

Just curious abby one know if we got the 2-3 inches over the last couple days ww were supposed to?


----------



## banonea

Greenery;2057834 said:


> You're talking Rochester right?


Wait...what about rochester?


----------



## banonea

Ironwood-Mn;2057852 said:


> ALL electrical work in MN s inspected by state inspectors. County, City an Township inspectors are not allowed to sign off on ANY electrical. New construction/Remodeling has a seperate, state mandated STATE inspection for any changes to electrical work. The process usually goes:
> 1. Owner wants changes to building
> 2. Owner gets permission from local municipality, if they allow it they will give him a CUP or a permit or a Variance, depending upon the case (In your case, he may not have permission from the city to divide his rentals into more - His business probably has a set group of conditions that he must comply to in order to satisfy the city's requirements)
> 3. Owner will hire an electrician to complete the work.
> 4. Electrician must pull permit from the state.
> 5. Once work is completed, State Inspector reviews work and signs off (ALWAYS leaving a sticker!)
> 
> Sounds like your landlord did the following:
> 1. Did not get city permission, so he could
> 2. Get by without a CUP/Construction Permit ($$$$) and
> 3. Get by without an Electrical Permit (More $$$$)
> 
> If he actually DID go through the process properly, you still have rights as a tenant. By him making changes to your agreement (Which did NOT include sub-letting out your electric meter), he has left himself open for a lawsuit (small claims would likely be fine). Chances are he would pay to have the work done PROPERLY rather than be forced to go through that ordeal.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.


Nice post........


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2057876 said:


> Just curious abby one know if we got the 2-3 inches over the last couple days ww were supposed to?


I thru my rain gauge out before all this rain started days ago I didn't check in between breaks and didn't empty it. It only goes to 5" and its full to the top


----------



## unit28

banonea;2057878 said:


> Wait...what about rochester?


This........looks possible for tomorrow


----------



## Bill1090

unit28;2057883 said:


> This........looks possible


That looks like a shift north....


----------



## banonea

unit28;2057883 said:


> This........looks possible


I'm good with out that.......


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;2057884 said:


> That looks like a shift north....


KTTC says trace to a inch......


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2057882 said:


> I thru my rain gauge out before all this rain started days ago I didn't check in between breaks and didn't empty it. It only goes to 5" and its full to the top


No way? ....


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2057882 said:


> I thru my rain gauge out before all this rain started days ago I didn't check in between breaks and didn't empty it. It only goes to 5" and its full to the top


That's a few feet of snow lol


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;2057890 said:


> KTTC says trace to a inch......


Did they say anything for over by me?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2057876 said:


> Just curious abby one know if we got the 2-3 inches over the last couple days ww were supposed to?


The rain Tuesday was 2", let alone Monday / Wednesday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hmmmm... 18z GFS isn't warm next Thursday when that moisture comes through.


----------



## unit28

banonea;2057890 said:


> KTTC says trace to a inch......


Wonder if anyone has a new John dee map


----------



## unit28

This is as far as hrrr model goes.
20 hours from now,
one hour snow accumulated
"Looks" ...like a north shift,

But probably at its highest northern point before transitioning south east.
This will be the pivotal point axis if it goes one way or the other. This will be the determining track location.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2057902 said:


> Hmmmm... 18z GFS isn't warm next Thursday when that moisture comes through.


It still looks above freezing on meteo


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2057917 said:


> It still looks above freezing on meteo


But it doesn't start at 52 like it did. Now it starts at 42 and nosedives.


----------



## NorthernProServ

So we all better get all our **** done by Wednesday and be ready to go after turkey dinner


----------



## Ranger620

NorthernProServ;2057923 said:


> So we all better get all our **** done by Wednesday and be ready to go after turkey dinner


I'll go after or even during dinner I just want to be able to leave Friday morning


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2057918 said:


> But it doesn't start at 52 like it did. Now it starts at 42 and nosedives.


No but its a week away and still above freezing 

You shouldn't look at weather till like 24hrs before. You're going to give yourself a heart attack one of these times my friend


----------



## CityGuy

Goal........................


----------



## Ranger620

Dubnick (sp) is playing out of his mind. Zucker just tied it up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://climate.cod.edu/data/forecast/animations/18Z-20151119_gfsUS_sfc_temp.gif


----------



## unit28

Banno.....


THE 12Z RUN OF THE HOPWRF-TS TRENDED A BIT FARTHER NORTH AND HEAVIER ON THE QPF...SNOW POTENTIAL INTO THE AREA. WILL HAVE TO MONITOR 00Z MODEL TREND FOR NOW. 
NWS


----------



## Polarismalibu

I still think it's gonna shift north and we will be plowing tomorrow


----------



## qualitycut

I have 0% chance of snow tomorrow now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Any of you guys have snow in your grass? Mine has mostly melted, but ran to Forest Lake to get Papa Johns and all the yards are white.

We were gonna work in St. Anthony tomorrow, but not if the grass is full of snow.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2057942 said:


> Any of you guys have snow in your grass? Mine has mostly melted, but ran to Forest Lake to get Papa Johns and all the yards are white.
> 
> We were gonna work in St. Anthony tomorrow, but not if the grass is full of snow.


Just in flower beds with mulch


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2057942 said:


> Any of you guys have snow in your grass? Mine has mostly melted, but ran to Forest Lake to get Papa Johns and all the yards are white.
> 
> We were gonna work in St. Anthony tomorrow, but not if the grass is full of snow.


It all melted around me. I think you'll be good to go


----------



## unit28

My front yard,
melted now though


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2057937 said:


> I still think it's gonna shift north and we will be plowing tomorrow


Sounds right. Trucks are semi stripped. Sanders are off right now and several trucks down.


----------



## Polarismalibu

What a floater over the shoulder


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2057949 said:


> Sounds right. Trucks are semi stripped. Sanders are off right now and several trucks down.


Yep it's coming then.


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

banonea;2057880 said:


> Nice post........


Yeah I am sorry it's so long but as someone trying to play by their (our lovely government's) rules it really ticks me off when I see someone getting messed over by a guy trying to cheat.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ironwood-Mn;2057955 said:


> Yeah I am sorry it's so long but as someone trying to play by their (our lovely government's) rules it really ticks me off when I see someone getting messed over by a guy trying to cheat.


Yeah the landlord is coming over to the shop at 10 tomorrow. He's going to get a ear full


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2057876 said:


> Just curious abby one know if we got the 2-3 inches over the last couple days ww were supposed to?


I know we got 3 or more at our shop


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;2057896 said:


> Did they say anything for over by me?


I belive so


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2057902 said:


> Hmmmm... 18z GFS isn't warm next Thursday when that moisture comes through.


Yeah... Doesn't dip below freezing until 06z Friday though... The majority of the moisture is already gone then... On this model run...


----------



## banonea

unit28;2057936 said:


> Banno.....
> 
> THE 12Z RUN OF THE HOPWRF-TS TRENDED A BIT FARTHER NORTH AND HEAVIER ON THE QPF...SNOW POTENTIAL INTO THE AREA. WILL HAVE TO MONITOR 00Z MODEL TREND FOR NOW.
> NWS


Thank you, i will make a point to watch kttc tonight


----------



## banonea

Ironwood-Mn;2057955 said:


> Yeah I am sorry it's so long but as someone trying to play by their (our lovely government's) rules it really ticks me off when I see someone getting messed over by a guy trying to cheat.


No apologize needed, information is always welcome here


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;2057957 said:


> Yeah the landlord is coming over to the shop at 10 tomorrow. He's going to get a ear full


Let him know you are calling the county and state inspectors.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2057942 said:


> Any of you guys have snow in your grass? Mine has mostly melted, but ran to Forest Lake to get Papa Johns and all the yards are white.
> 
> We were gonna work in St. Anthony tomorrow, but not if the grass is full of snow.


Clear every where around here... Closest I got was Fridley for you


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2057964 said:


> Yeah... Doesn't dip below freezing until 06z Friday though... The majority of the moisture is already gone then... On this model run...


I hope this is the case. December before we see snow would be better. Also if I'm Being picky it can get cold freeze everything split then snow at the end of December. may as well ask for the moon


----------



## qualitycut

Well think we are going to try and knock out some clean ups tomorrow hopefully have everything wrapped up Tuesday next week.


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2057964 said:


> Yeah... Doesn't dip below freezing until 06z Friday though... The majority of the moisture is already gone then... On this model run...


 couple chances next week

WEDNESDAY NIGHT
Cloudy. A chance of*rain...possibly mixed with*snow*in the evening...then a chance of*rain*after midnight. Lows in the mid 30s. Chance of precipitation 30 percent.


----------



## Bill1090

#Bella....


----------



## qualitycut

That was a nice goal by boston damn


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2057978 said:


> Clear every where around here... Closest I got was Fridley for you


Sounds good. Thanks!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;2057979 said:


> I hope this is the case. December before we see snow would be better. Also if I'm Being picky it can get cold freeze everything split then snow at the end of December. may as well ask for the moon


I've got an acre pond we are going to try to cut the cat tails out of.

It'd be nice to get 3-4" of ice on the pond before there's much snow.

Go cut the tops of the cat tails off, haul them out, then spread Aquacide pellets next spring with a licensed contractor for water herbicides.


----------



## unit28

Greeny in 5:4:3:2:1....


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2057995 said:


> I've got an acre pond we are going to try to cut the cat tails out of.
> 
> It'd be nice to get 3-4" of ice on the pond before there's much snow.
> 
> Go cut the tops of the cat tails off, haul them out, then spread Aquacide pellets next spring with a licensed contractor for water herbicides.


Just stick 4 dudes in a canoe lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2058003 said:


> Just stick 4 dudes in a canoe lol


Tried that...... Thumbs Up


----------



## banonea

Time to go play with the skid loader. Oil change tonight, order air,fuel and hydro filter tomorrow. Going to mount and wire in the beacon as well as move some of the switches from the side to above the door ware they should be. Time to get the body use to being up late.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.wpc.ncep.noaa.gov/wwd/winter_wx.shtml

The ONLY place there's even a 5% chance of >18" of snow is La Crosse.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://graphical.weather.gov/sectors/conusLoop.php#tabs

Mason City is gonna get hammered.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2058007 said:


> http://www.wpc.ncep.noaa.gov/wwd/winter_wx.shtml
> 
> The ONLY place there's even a 5% chance of >18" of snow is La Crosse.


You better put your glasses on. That only says 1".

Edit. Nevermind. I predict I will get 1.75".


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2058011 said:


> You better put your glasses on. That only says 1".
> 
> Edit. Nevermind. I predict I will get 1.75".


Your going to get 12 lol


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2058013 said:


> Your going to get 12 lol


That's what I told her. She just laughed at me.......


----------



## Bill1090

Randy Brock is hinting at a Thanksgiving storm..


----------



## Bill1090

Winds picking up.


----------



## Bill1090

Megyn Kelly should not have cut her hair.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2058022 said:


> Megyn Kelly should not have cut her hair.


I told her to, kept getting in the way. Regret it now


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2058018 said:


> Winds picking up.


That was ours from earlier probably


----------



## Bill1090

What the cafe is this!? Just posted on 5s FB.


----------



## Green Grass

Has Polaris checked in since he started his electrical war?


----------



## Drakeslayer

Bill1090;2058025 said:


> What the cafe is this!? Just posted on 5s FB.


That is how much snow will fall and melt in grassy areas.


----------



## Green Grass

Bill1090;2058025 said:


> What the cafe is this!? Just posted on 5s FB.


I better dig the plow out tomorrow just to be safe!


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;2058027 said:


> Has Polaris checked in since he started his electrical war?


He's going to use the landlord as an inline fuse tomorrow at 10 a.m.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2058025 said:


> What the cafe is this!? Just posted on 5s FB.


jesus I hope not. all the other models have been dropping in totals


----------



## Bill1090

That's better!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

https://www.facebook.com/Minneapoli...0372523486100/442044219318928/?type=3&theater


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2058036 said:


> That's better!


needs to move south about 75 miles until we get done with clean ups


----------



## jimslawnsnow

anyone have a boss mount for an 03 chevy 1500? Its not for me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2058039 said:


> needs to move south about 75 miles until we get done with clean ups


You're good. Novak says channel 5 is on crack.


----------



## unit28

kstp.........


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2058043 said:


> You're good. Novak says channel 5 is on crack.


See John dee map?


----------



## banonea

And it starts......

Before


----------



## Drakeslayer

banonea;2058050 said:


> And it starts......
> 
> Before


Taping and mudding the drywall?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2058043 said:


> You're good. Novak says channel 5 is on crack.


pretty hard to trust what he says, since he sounds like he's on crack on nearly every storm


----------



## Bill1090

unit28;2058046 said:


> See John dee map?


I like his cameras he has set out.


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2058053 said:


> pretty hard to trust what he says, since he sounds like he's on crack on nearly every storm


I wouldn't be surprised if we wake up in the morning and we are in the bullseye.


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;2058053 said:


> pretty hard to trust what he says, since he sounds like he's on crack on nearly every storm


didn't he say last year that he likes to be the the one that forecasts differently than everyone else?


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;2058057 said:


> didn't he say last year that he likes to be the the one that forecasts differently than everyone else?


I dont think he means go against what everyone else says just to do it. And hes in line with everyone else pretty much.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;2058057 said:


> didn't he say last year that he likes to be the the one that forecasts differently than everyone else?


its possible maybe he's working for channel 5?

I hooked up your plow today to your truck xysport


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2058061 said:


> I dont think he means go against what everyone else says just to do it. And hes in line with everyone else pretty much.


besides dahl


----------



## Ranger620

jimslawnsnow;2058042 said:


> anyone have a boss mount for an 03 chevy 1500? Its not for me.


I have a 97 chevy 1500 if that will fit??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2058046 said:


> See John dee map?


I did. I'm hanging my hat on his 5-10 day map.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://www.kare11.com/story/weather/local/2013/11/18/local-weather-forecast/3630295/

11 has 3.2 for me. 6.1 for bano


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;2058066 said:


> I have a 97 chevy 1500 if that will fit??


I wouldn't think so as its a different body style

they are different part numbers


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2058071 said:


> http://www.kare11.com/story/weather/local/2013/11/18/local-weather-forecast/3630295/
> 
> 11 has 3.2 for me. 6.1 for bano


Ian says snow line is Mankato / South


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;2058066 said:


> I have a 97 chevy 1500 if that will fit??


Should only fit 88-98.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2058071 said:


> http://www.kare11.com/story/weather/local/2013/11/18/local-weather-forecast/3630295/
> 
> 11 has 3.2 for me. 6.1 for bano


Ick........


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2058038 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/Minneapoli...0372523486100/442044219318928/?type=3&theater


I bet they have some pretty good evidence they've seen to be repeating this... Fine by me...


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2058068 said:


> I did. I'm hanging my hat on his 5-10 day map.


Hopefully stays that way


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2058076 said:


> Ian says snow line is Mankato / South


both bano and I are in line with mankato


----------



## unit28

Bill1090;2058056 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if we wake up in the morning and we are in the bullseye.


.....nope.........
Stays south,
js tight gradient


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2058081 said:


> Hopefully stays that way


I agree....


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;2058063 said:


> its possible maybe he's working for channel 5?
> 
> I hooked up your plow today to your truck xysport


oh good. hopefully you don't have to use it


----------



## Ranger620

Bill1090;2058077 said:


> Should only fit 88-98.


Good to know. Its on my first truck. What got all this started. Ready for the scrap pile but mount and plow are probably savable


----------



## qualitycut

Everyone must be in bed early for the big work day tomorrow


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2058111 said:


> Everyone must be in bed early for the big work day tomorrow


We are all waiting for Polaris to hook up the landlord and flip the switch.


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;2058113 said:


> We are all waiting for Polaris to hook up the landlord and flip the switch.


This........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

So Dahls map was way less than what was on Facebook. 4 shows snow over me with 0 total. 11 shows snow and totals are hard to tell on her map


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Playing Black Ops III. Double XP weekend and all.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2058043 said:


> You're good. Novak says channel 5 is on crack.


Good, i like him now......


----------



## banonea

Drakeslayer;2058051 said:


> Taping and mudding the drywall?


Nope, ripping the skid wiring apart....


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2058071 said:


> http://www.kare11.com/story/weather/local/2013/11/18/local-weather-forecast/3630295/
> 
> 11 has 3.2 for me. 6.1 for bano


I don't like you anymore.....


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2058111 said:


> Everyone must be in bed early for the big work day tomorrow


Not I said the duck, working on the skid loader in the garage.... It's amazing what I can get done in here when everybody else in the world is sleeping


----------



## banonea

Skid loader engin oil flows really really slow when its cold......


----------



## banonea

NWS is saying 1" to 2 " tomorrow evening and overnight


----------



## Polarismalibu

They are pre treating 610 and 169


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2058111 said:


> Everyone must be in bed early for the big work day tomorrow


I was our staking sites


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;2058113 said:


> We are all waiting for Polaris to hook up the landlord and flip the switch.


That's not a half bad idea


----------



## qualitycut

New gfs has less moisture but colder temps


----------



## Polarismalibu

Productive night. Got lots staked, routes made up, salter hooked up, had two dinners, time for a nap


----------



## CityGuy

25° clear and light breeze


----------



## SnowGuy73

22° light breeze, few clouds.


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;2058145 said:


> Productive night. Got lots staked, routes made up, salter hooked up, had two dinners, time for a nap


Got mine done yesterday. Didn't realize I added 12 new accounts this year. lost a couple from last year, but none that I am upset about......


----------



## banonea

28 and clear here. 

only calling for 1" or less now. the cut off line is CLOSE though


----------



## SnowGuy73

Very light frost here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh goodie. 3" of snow Thanksgiving afternoon now. Temps only at 30.

Guess I'll be spending Thanksgiving by myself at White Castle.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

What to do what to do. Every one seems to be saying maybe an inch. I know people are going to complain if we get an inch. I do have some town homes that will need to get done. Guess I'll just wait for the complaint calls


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2058206 said:


> Oh goodie. 3" of snow Thanksgiving afternoon now. Temps only at 30.
> 
> Guess I'll be spending Thanksgiving by myself at White Castle.


you need a clause in your contract like I have. We do not plow between noon and 5pm on thanksgiving, and Christmas from 5 pm Christmas Eve to 5 pm Christmas day, and if we do, it must be a emergency and there is a $100.00 service fee, and all customers must initial beside that part of the contract so they can't say they didn't know. Never had a person complain, they say that it is common sense.


----------



## CityGuy

What is this Good Ads Beer they keep advertising on the radio? Local thing or?


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2058206 said:


> Oh goodie. 3" of snow Thanksgiving afternoon now. Temps only at 30.
> 
> Guess I'll be spending Thanksgiving by myself at White Castle.


That'll change...


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2058207 said:


> What to do what to do. Every one seems to be saying maybe an inch. I know people are going to complain if we get an inch. I do have some town homes that will need to get done. Guess I'll just wait for the complaint calls


would it be less expensive to shake salt for you? that is what I am thinking about doing. I am afraid of tearing up grass if we push to far by accident.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2058211 said:


> would it be less expensive to shake salt for you? that is what I am thinking about doing. I am afraid of tearing up grass if we push to far by accident.


I have mostly drives. We do our drives with tractors and blowers, brooms or blades


----------



## banonea

Dose anyone have a truck inspection form they use for there trucks to have their guys fill out each storm. not a DOT book, just a basic one with things like check oil, lights, snow blowers broken equipment, mileage, ect. 

just looking for ideas to look at for my trucks this year.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2058212 said:


> I have mostly drives. We do our drives with tractors and blowers, brooms or blades


Got ya, just a thought.........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2058215 said:


> Got ya, just a thought.........


I know you were trying to help. It's a pain with under trigger snows on top of first snow of the season


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;2058208 said:


> you need a clause in your contract like I have. We do not plow between noon and 5pm on thanksgiving, and Christmas from 5 pm Christmas Eve to 5 pm Christmas day, and if we do, it must be a emergency and there is a $100.00 service fee, and all customers must initial beside that part of the contract so they can't say they didn't know. Never had a person complain, they say that it is common sense.


My family spends Thanksgiving every year in Chippewa Falls WI at the sister in laws, then Christmas up here. Usually my parents go there too, so I can ride over the day of Thanksgiving with them if I've been plowing all night so I can catch a nap. This year they're going to Green Bay.

Ain't a big deal, just my b-day too. . Maybe quality will take me to KOD.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2058216 said:


> I know you were trying to help. It's a pain with under trigger snows on top of first snow of the season


I know the feeling. Try it with most of your contracts being monthly contracts. they feel because they pay weather it snows or not that we should plow every storm, below trigger or not. After it is explained that they set the trigger not me, but if they would like to lower the trigger we can but it cost more because we will be plowing more often, they decide they are ok ware they are at. only happens the first few storm. If we go the entire month of Nov with no snow than I will plow a few below trigger, but I send a email letting them know that they were below trigger, but we plowed anyways because they are a monthly customer and we value there loyalty to us........Makes them feel good, like they got something for nothing.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2058221 said:


> My family spends Thanksgiving every year in Chippewa Falls WI at the sister in laws, then Christmas up here. Usually my parents go there too, so I can ride over the day of Thanksgiving with them if I've been plowing all night so I can catch a nap. This year they're going to Green Bay.
> 
> Ain't a big deal, just my b-day too. . Maybe quality will take me to KOD.


If we got no snow, I can help out. All of my family is doing there own thing this year, and the wife has to work so we are not doing anything......let me knowThumbs Up


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2058206 said:


> Oh goodie. 3" of snow Thanksgiving afternoon now. Temps only at 30.
> 
> Guess I'll be spending Thanksgiving by myself at White Castle.


Highs in the mid 40s here. We'll end up with 3" of rain.


----------



## Bill1090

My totals have dropped to 1-2".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Forecast discussion talks of a wintry mess from Wednesday through the weekend for the next week.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Grass is still white here.


----------



## Bill1090

1/4"+ of ice in the wheelbarrow! We're comin'!


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2058231 said:


> Grass is still white here.


My bedroom is still dark here


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;2058235 said:


> My bedroom is still dark here


wakey wakey sleepy head. I have been up since 4:30. got up when the wife went to work. been doing everything from paperwork to sorting ammunition.....


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2058224 said:


> If we got no snow, I can help out. All of my family is doing there own thing this year, and the wife has to work so we are not doing anything......let me knowThumbs Up


That makes 3 of us...............


----------



## NorthernProServ

Gas 1.89 here

diesel 2.39


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2058229 said:


> Forecast discussion talks of a wintry mess from Wednesday through the weekend for the next week.


Yea and bano was suposed to get 6 inches as of yesterday lets see what it says Wednesday


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2058235 said:


> My bedroom is still dark here


Slacker...........


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2058206 said:


> Oh goodie. 3" of snow Thanksgiving afternoon now. Temps only at 30.
> 
> Guess I'll be spending Thanksgiving by myself at White Castle.


You worry too much...


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea;2058208 said:


> you need a clause in your contract like I have. We do not plow between noon and 5pm on thanksgiving, and Christmas from 5 pm Christmas Eve to 5 pm Christmas day, and if we do, it must be a emergency and there is a $100.00 service fee, and all customers must initial beside that part of the contract so they can't say they didn't know. Never had a person complain, they say that it is common sense.


I think his Thanksgiving is in Wisconsin...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Blowers and equipment are frozen.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2058253 said:


> Blowers and equipment are frozen.


Like won't start frozen or what


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2058260 said:


> Like won't start frozen or what


Like throttles, triggers and key switches. 23°F in Blaine.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2058265 said:


> Like throttles, triggers and key switches. 23°F in Blaine.


Where they outside in the rain or what?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2058265 said:


> Like throttles, triggers and key switches. 23°F in Blaine.


You really need a shed or shelter of some sort


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## qualitycut

Well this should be fun, frozen leaves and all


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2058270 said:


> You really need a shed or shelter of some sort


Normally everything would just sit in my enclosed trailer. I was trying to use my open trailer this year with the leaf loader mounted on the rack in the front. We should have been done and had everything packed away.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2058279 said:


> Well this should be fun, frozen leaves and all


My guys are using the blowers to get elwhat they can
We might drive over the property next week if we get time.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2058279 said:


> Well this should be fun, frozen leaves and all


Main reason why we quit yesterday


----------



## qualitycut

Thar was a pleasant surprise. I was just thinking about all the mud between the tracks and in the tracks frozen. Went to look and buddy where i keep my stuff at brought it to his shop and power washed it at some point


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2058282 said:


> My guys are using the blowers to get elwhat they can
> We might drive over the property next week if we get time.


Yea i emailed customer today we are doing 2 big clean ups for and told him aint going to be perfect. He also wanted to wait till now.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2058288 said:


> Thar was a pleasant surprise. I was just thinking about all the mud between the tracks and in the tracks frozen. Went to look and buddy where i keep my stuff at brought it to his shop and power washed it at some point


Last year when we were doing that wall on university we had the tracks freeze up over night. That's not fun at all


----------



## mnlefty

Is Polaris gonna do live updates or tweets or periscope his meeting with the landlord?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2058275 said:


>


No blowout yet huh?


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2058279 said:


> Well this should be fun, frozen leaves and all


Ours have been going okay all things considered... I think the wind helped


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2058292 said:


> No blowout yet huh?


A medical building no less. Almost like they're creating their own business.


----------



## cbservicesllc

mnlefty;2058291 said:


> Is Polaris gonna do live updates or tweets or periscope his meeting with the landlord?


Good question... T minus 26 minutes


----------



## Polarismalibu

101 is pre treated


----------



## Green Grass

it's cold I don't want to do clean ups!


----------



## djagusch

cbservicesllc;2058292 said:


> No blowout yet huh?


I had a call for a blowout this morning.

Sorry everything is packed up. To get it out and do a blow out is a half day event. It would cost you $300 for my time.

He was going to call around.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;2058305 said:


> I had a call for a blowout this morning.
> 
> Sorry everything is packed up. To get it out and do a blow out is a half day event. It would cost you $300 for my time.
> 
> He was going to call around.


Was it for a medical building in Fridley??


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;2058305 said:


> I had a call for a blowout this morning.
> 
> Sorry everything is packed up. To get it out and do a blow out is a half day event. It would cost you $300 for my time.
> 
> He was going to call around.


Good luck with that bro... Lot of us in the same boat...



LwnmwrMan22;2058306 said:


> Was it for a medical building in Fridley??


:laughing:


----------



## Bill1090

Just need a quick 75 mile shift north......


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;2058311 said:


> Just need a quick 75 mile shift north......


How bout no!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just talked with the Toro dealer.

MyForce is coming out in May. 26.5 hp Kohler EFI on a Grandstsnd.
It'll have interchangeable a broom, Boss plow, Mower deck.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;2058306 said:


> Was it for a medical building in Fridley??


763442 number


----------



## Drakeslayer

Snow starting soon.


----------



## Bill1090

cbservicesllc;2058314 said:


> How bout no!


What? It wouldn't affect you.


----------



## mnlefty

LwnmwrMan22;2058315 said:


> Just talked with the Toro dealer.
> 
> MyForce is coming out in May. 26.5 hp Kohler EFI on a Grandstsnd.
> It'll have interchangeable a broom, Boss plow, Mower deck.


There was an article in the paper this weekend about it. Seems like a smart concept, but I question the longevity of the frame, wheels, etc... being exposed to winter sidewalks, salt and all that.


----------



## Green Grass

26 and calm. All the rain has frozen in the fields


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

mnlefty;2058322 said:


> There was an article in the paper this weekend about it. Seems like a smart concept, but I question the longevity of the frame, wheels, etc... being exposed to winter sidewalks, salt and all that.


I have the same concerns. I have a place it would be nice to use the broom. Then use the machine in the summer for mowing.


----------



## Green Grass

mnlefty;2058322 said:


> There was an article in the paper this weekend about it. Seems like a smart concept, but I question the longevity of the frame, wheels, etc... being exposed to winter sidewalks, salt and all that.


My guess is that you would compare it to a plow life


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2058315 said:


> Just talked with the Toro dealer.
> 
> MyForce is coming out in May. 26.5 hp Kohler EFI on a Grandstsnd.
> It'll have interchangeable a broom, Boss plow, Mower deck.


Is there anything online about this? I did a quick Google search that came up empty. Sounds like a neat concept that I would be interested in.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;2058320 said:


> What? It wouldn't affect you.


Nah, all that stuff heading for Jim and Bano would be heading toward me


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2058328 said:


> Is there anything online about this? I did a quick Google search that came up empty. Sounds like a neat concept that I would be interested in.


Still on the down low. Gonna work my connections at it and see if I can find one working.


----------



## Bill1090

cbservicesllc;2058329 said:


> Nah, all that stuff heading for Jim and Bano would be heading toward me


I didn't see the stuff up there. Where did that come from?


----------



## andersman02

Cleanups are sucking big time







That is all


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2058330 said:


> Still on the down low. Gonna work my connections at it and see if I can find one working.


How big of a plow are they putting on it? The one picture I saw looked like a 6'. Seems kinda big. It would be cool if they could put the UTV V plow on there though.


----------



## Bill1090

That stuff in Sioux Falls looks to be headed straight to me.


----------



## mnlefty

http://startribune.com/toro-offers-two-machines-in-one/347867761/


----------



## Bill1090

mnlefty;2058339 said:


> http://startribune.com/toro-offers-two-machines-in-one/347867761/


Thank you for the link. It's neat for sure.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2058333 said:


> How big of a plow are they putting on it? The one picture I saw looked like a 6'. Seems kinda big. It would be cool if they could put the UTV V plow on there though.


Way too big of a blade at 5'.

It would never push over 2" of fluff.

You'll need to buy turf tires.


----------



## albhb3

Bill1090;2058335 said:


> That stuff in Sioux Falls looks to be headed straight to me.


and you can keep it too:salute:


----------



## Polarismalibu

Man this guy who owns this place is ********. The guy next door has his water heater, bathroom lights and garage opener off my panel, the fan for the heater and shop lights are off the panel in the space on the other side of him. Cluster cafe of crap I told him to pay the bill himself


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got a call from my rep at MTI. He's not sure which reps are getting them, but I'm first on his list to try.


----------



## Bill1090

#CloudsOutPlowsOut


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2058346 said:


> Man this guy who owns this place is ********. The guy next door has his water heater, bathroom lights and garage opener off my panel, the fan for the heater and shop lights are off the panel in the space on the other side of him. Cluster cafe of crap I told him to pay the bill himself


Jesus... That sounds like a total cluster


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2058350 said:


> Got a call from my rep at MTI. He's not sure which reps are getting them, but I'm first on his list to try.


looks like 30k with all the options. maybe more


----------



## Green Grass

I give up time for winter. Nothing wants to run today


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2058350 said:


> Got a call from my rep at MTI. He's not sure which reps are getting them, but I'm first on his list to try.


Nice Thumbs Up


----------



## Bill1090

Over 1.25" of ice in the wheelbarrow now.


----------



## cbservicesllc

11AM GFS update

Snow - Cut in Half
Moisture - Doubled
Temps up - over freezing until about Noon Thursday


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2058324 said:


> 26 and calm. All the rain has frozen in the fields


And the rock in the truck for the patcher.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2058358 said:


> looks like 30k with all the options. maybe more


$11-13k retail. Dealer said with Fleet pricing, the 52 would be about $9500, not much more than current. Faster hydraulics, some other "advancements".

I would think each attachment would be about $2500. About like buying attachments for a skid/Toolcat, but on a smaller scale.

So, if you wanted everything, probably a package price of $20k + tax.

I personally don't see it working. I would think anyone that needs a 5' blade would be running a compact tractor or Toolcat and staying out of the elements.

Remember the " tank" ZTR they tried to bring out 3-4 years ago???


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;2058328 said:


> Is there anything online about this? I did a quick Google search that came up empty. Sounds like a neat concept that I would be interested in.


There was something on facebook a few weeks ago about it.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2058359 said:


> I give up time for winter. Nothing wants to run today


Well I see the problem already.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2058372 said:


> $11-13k retail. Dealer said with Fleet pricing, the 52 would be about $9500, not much more than current. Faster hydraulics, some other "advancements".
> 
> I would think each attachment would be about $2500. About like buying attachments for a skid/Toolcat, but on a smaller scale.
> 
> So, if you wanted everything, probably a package price of $20k + tax.
> 
> I personally don't see it working. I would think anyone that needs a 5' blade would be running a compact tractor or Toolcat and staying out of the elements.
> 
> Remember the " tank" ZTR they tried to bring out 3-4 years ago???


One reason why I bought my x739. 30k for a mower I can use all year and has heat.

Tank? Negative


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2058330 said:


> Still on the down low. Gonna work my connections at it and see if I can find one working.


There is a video of it at a trade show doing demos...???


----------



## Doughboy12

mnlefty;2058339 said:


> http://startribune.com/toro-offers-two-machines-in-one/347867761/


Yep......that's the one.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2058383 said:


> Yep......that's the one.


Keep scrolling through the posts.....


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;2058383 said:


> Yep......that's the one.


Shouldn't you be on your way to Chicago?


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2058358 said:


> looks like 30k with all the options. maybe more


I think you are short by double for "all" the options. 
Nice to see the blower (snow) on it.

Edit: ok maybe not double.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2058385 said:


> Keep scrolling through the posts.....


And thi video is 3 down from the one posted. (On my feed.)


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;2058387 said:


> Shouldn't you be on your way to Chicago?


Wait what........am I missing something???


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;2058395 said:


> Wait what........am I missing something???


To go put that fancy plow to work........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This is the other ZTR I was talking about.


----------



## snowman55

LwnmwrMan22;2058402 said:


> This is the other ZTR I was talking about.


I think that kind of flopped. not a whole lot of buyers at $30k. mostly sold to gov't (whats a budget to them). I demoed one it was a good machine but I choked on the price.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2058402 said:


> This is the other ZTR I was talking about.


That thing looks like it would rip up a whole lot of grass.


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

Polarismalibu;2058346 said:


> Man this guy who owns this place is ********. The guy next door has his water heater, bathroom lights and garage opener off my panel, the fan for the heater and shop lights are off the panel in the space on the other side of him. Cluster cafe of crap I told him to pay the bill himself


The question I would have is "How long has THIS been going on!?!?" What about his city gas, or water usage? How is that routed/plumbed?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;2058407 said:


> I think that kind of flopped. not a whole lot of buyers at $30k. mostly sold to gov't (whats a budget to them). I demoed one it was a good machine but I choked on the price.


Watch the GIE video with the grandstand and the guy trying to move mulch.

Two things, Toro should have used wood chips instead of mulch, mulch tends to bind together, second watch the guy trying to bounce on the platform as he's trying to get traction with the plow moving the mulch.

It'd be worse on slick walks / concrete.

Same reason no one has a plow on the front of their ZTR.

Worse than trying to plow in 2wd.


----------



## cbservicesllc

snowman55;2058407 said:


> I think that kind of flopped. not a whole lot of buyers at $30k. _*mostly sold to gov't (whats a budget to them).*_ I demoed one it was a good machine but I choked on the price.


Hahaha... This...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Checked where my cousin moved to in IA. Forecast of 12" of snow by 9 am tomorrow, with 30-35 mph winds.

THAT would be some fun drifting in the loading docks.

Pull into a parking lot, 2" ...... "oh, not bad" until you get around back of the building and the drift is 9' tall in the loading dock.


----------



## Bill1090

Bano, is it doing anything there?


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;2058417 said:


> Bano, is it doing anything there?


Nothing here. Had a few flurries but nothing else


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2058416 said:


> Checked where my cousin moved to in IA. Forecast of 12" of snow by 9 am tomorrow, with 30-35 mph winds.
> 
> THAT would be some fun drifting in the loading docks.
> 
> Pull into a parking lot, 2" ...... "oh, not bad" until you get around back of the building and the drift is 9' tall in the loading dock.


Yuck.......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2058419 said:


> Nothing here. Had a few flurries but nothing else


Not even a flurry here yet. Hope it stays that way too


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2058416 said:


> Checked where my cousin moved to in IA. Forecast of 12" of snow by 9 am tomorrow, with 30-35 mph winds.
> 
> THAT would be some fun drifting in the loading docks.
> 
> Pull into a parking lot, 2" ...... "oh, not bad" until you get around back of the building and the drift is 9' tall in the loading dock.


Is that north Iowa? Almost tempted to bring the sleds down to the casino there


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2058436 said:


> Is that north Iowa? Almost tempted to bring the sleds down to the casino there


You have power cable to re route. :laughing:
So what came of you telling the landlord to pay it?


----------



## qualitycut

Yard we "never" came to do a clean up on


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2058441 said:


> Yard we "never" came to do a clean up on


No truck loader....what a wanna-be!!!


----------



## Camden

I sold a plow to a guy in Iowa last week. He drove here this morning without calling ahead of time to let me know. So sure enough right away this morning one of my employees calls me and says "There's a guy here from Iowa to pick up a plow you sold him...". He was supposed to come on Tuesday but because they're getting snow tonight he wanted to come now. Unbelievable. The plow was buried and I was going to dig it out this weekend. Thankfully my brother was around to help me hook and unhook things while I operated the loader.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2058436 said:


> Is that north Iowa? Almost tempted to bring the sleds down to the casino there


Cousin is in Marshalltown, about 60 miles straight east of Ames.

However, Mason City is on track to get 7-8".

Although, biggest problem is it'll all pile into loading docks, ditches in the fields, back sides of barns and windmill poles.


----------



## Bill1090

Just picked up a daycare to plow....


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;2058449 said:


> Just picked up a daycare to plow....


Those are fun Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2058443 said:


> No truck loader....what a wanna-be!!!


Next year. Have a 3 bagger now so wouldn'tdo much


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2058441 said:


> Yard we "never" came to do a clean up on


River rock goes in beds, now lawns... ussmileyflag


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2058445 said:


> I sold a plow to a guy in Iowa last week. He drove here this morning without calling ahead of time to let me know. So sure enough right away this morning one of my employees calls me and says "There's a guy here from Iowa to pick up a plow you sold him...". He was supposed to come on Tuesday but because they're getting snow tonight he wanted to come now. Unbelievable. The plow was buried and I was going to dig it out this weekend. Thankfully my brother was around to help me hook and unhook things while I operated the loader.


Damn iowans


----------



## qualitycut

By the way yards looked like cafe after we were done. Mower just kept plugging up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dahl says snow, mixing with rain at times for Thanksgiving and a headache for travel.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2058441 said:


> Yard we "never" came to do a clean up on


Is that a Load Trail?


----------



## NorthernProServ

Anybody plow in Rockford?


----------



## Green Grass

NorthernProServ;2058466 said:


> Anybody plow in Rockford?


Greeny should


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2058462 said:


> Is that a Load Trail?


Of course he has a load trail. Nothing but the finest


----------



## NorthernProServ

Green Grass;2058467 said:


> Greeny should


Have his number? Or if he sees this PM me, I probably have one for him.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2058462 said:


> Is that a Load Trail?


Yep 16' low pro. I got the same one


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2058470 said:


> Yep 16' low pro. I got the same one


Hmmm... Looking at one of the ones in lacrosse... wife says if I need a skid trailer anyway, maybe I should get something multi purpose... I don't think she knew what she was doing... Not that I'm ecstatic about running it in the salt...


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2058474 said:


> Hmmm... Looking at one of the ones in lacrosse... wife says if I need a skid trailer anyway, maybe I should get something multi purpose... I don't think she knew what she was doing... Not that I'm ecstatic about running it in the salt...


Shoulda looked at mine while you were at my shop lol. Only thing about them in the winter is its gonna be slick as snot inside and you run into the problem of being able to get out of the skid with a plow/pusher on as they wont sit down inside the sidewalls. At that point you can't open the skid door


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;2058455 said:


> Next year. Have a 3 bagger now so wouldn'tdo much


What's her name?


----------



## Polarismalibu

djagusch;2058481 said:


> What's her name?


 I'll go with bonquisha. Just a guess


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2058402 said:


> This is the other ZTR I was talking about.


Pope mobile.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2058462 said:


> Is that a Load Trail?


Yup. .....


----------



## qualitycut

So if it's salt atmy descretion would that mean any snow gets salted? Having a hard time getting thier expectations


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2058479 said:


> Shoulda looked at mine while you were at my shop lol. Only thing about them in the winter is its gonna be slick as snot inside and you run into the problem of being able to get out of the skid with a plow/pusher on as they wont sit down inside the sidewalls. At that point you can't open the skid door


Never had a problem with it sliding around, called chains lol


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2058490 said:


> So if it's salt atmy descretion would that mean any snow gets salted? Having a hard time getting thier expectations


That's what I do. You'll hardly even get the lot black by just plowing it.


----------



## qualitycut

I heard cops had to shoot at suv trying to drive through the gate at the 4th precinct


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2058495 said:


> I heard cops had to shoot at suv trying to drive through the gate at the 4th precinct


hopefully the drivers dead then they can go loot Thumbs Up
in other news midgrade is 1.94 here


----------



## qualitycut

Lwmr must own a few companies, seen a lot of plows running around


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2058491 said:


> Never had a problem with it sliding around, called chains lol


I'm saying driving in it with a wheeled machine and snow will get slick


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2058500 said:


> I'm saying driving in it with a wheeled machine and snow will get slick


O wheeled yes piece of ply wood. Not a big deal if you slide once in there


----------



## qualitycut

Lwnmmrman how do you deal with 35e north in wbl. Café


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2058501 said:


> O wheeled yes piece of ply wood. Not a big deal if you slide once in there


Still left with the problem of the sidewalls in the way. I'm guessing he will have something bigger then a 6' dirt bucket.

I never put my skid in my dump anymore


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2058507 said:


> Still left with the problem of the sidewalls in the way. I'm guessing he will have something bigger then a 6' dirt bucket.
> 
> I never put my skid in my dump anymore


I think he's leaving everything at site. Doable then.


----------



## albhb3

they were making snow this morning too out in wisco on the slopes as well


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2058509 said:


> I think he's leaving everything at site. Doable then.


Well that makes a difference then.


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;2058510 said:


> they were making snow this morning too out in wisco on the slopes as well


There making snow at the snow cross track in elk river. I'm hoping to go for a rip next week!


----------



## qualitycut

2 car fender bender blocked 1 of 2 labes. Cost me 50 min.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2058505 said:


> Lwnmmrman how do you deal with 35e north in wbl. Café


Stay in the far right lane. Take the ramp for County Road E, go to the top of the ramp, right down the other side.

The bottle neck is right below the bridge.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2058517 said:


> Stay in the far right lane. Take the ramp for County Road E, go to the top of the ramp, right down the other side.
> 
> The bottle neck is right below the bridge.


That's what I have always done. Works out good


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2058516 said:


> 2 car fender bender blocked 1 of 2 labes. Cost me 50 min.


there was a nasty 4 car crash out by glenwood city wi yesterday morning van went rollin into the ditch another in it two semis Nothing like people running across the highway when your doing 70 bob n weave


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;2058514 said:


> There making snow at the snow cross track in elk river. I'm hoping to go for a rip next week!


I believe it was wondering why the hill was so foggy today. A real heres your sign moment since it was about 18 out


----------



## albhb3

buck hills looking white too
http://www.buckhill.com/winter/clocktowercam.html


----------



## cbservicesllc

18z GFS...

Snow... Down
Moisture... DOWN
Temps... UP!!!


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2058525 said:


> 18z GFS...
> 
> Snow... Down
> Moisture... DOWN
> Temps... UP!!!


Yeaaa buddy! !


----------



## Drakeslayer

cbservicesllc;2058525 said:


> 18z GFS...
> 
> Snow... Down
> Moisture... DOWN
> Temps... UP!!!


Good News!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

albhb3;2058510 said:


> they were making snow this morning too out in wisco on the slopes as well


Wild Mountain opened today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2058525 said:


> 18z GFS...
> 
> Snow... Down
> Moisture... DOWN
> Temps... UP!!!


I'll have 5.5" of snow by Friday night. Mark it down.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

> Snow... Down
> Moisture... DOWN
> Temps... UP!!!


You need to scroll down further as well.

1/4" of freezing rain is posted.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2058530 said:


> I'll have 5.5" of snow by Friday night. Mark it down.


Doh k........


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2058530 said:


> I'll have 5.5" of snow by Friday night. Mark it down.


We.....might

ARCTIC FRONT ON ITS HEELS IS FORECAST TO CATCH UP TO THE FIRST BOUNDARY AROUND WED-THU AS THE EASTERN EDGE SLOWS ITS PROGRESS THROUGH MN/WI/IA. THIS WILL SET UP A GOOD UPSLOPE AN OVERRUNNING EVENT FOR Thursday


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2058531 said:


> You need to scroll down further as well.
> 
> 1/4" of freezing rain is posted.


Sure, why not


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2058531 said:


> You need to scroll down further as well.
> 
> 1/4" of freezing rain is posted.


Freezing rain equals $$$$ plus I can get that done and out of town Friday morning but from the 5 seconds I've had to look at it looks like we could see snow all the way till Monday. Not much but salt runs but that will keep me home


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;1919725 said:


> GFS believes in Thursday. NAM sure don't.


Yep,
Had to recheck 
forgot Nam is 84hr


----------



## unit28

One small band on radar


----------



## unit28

bottom of the radar screen..flakes

best radar to catch small stuff


----------



## qualitycut

You guys getting snow down south?


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2058564 said:


> You guys getting snow down south?


Nothing here. NWS now has me at less than an inch.


----------



## Bill1090

This is disappointing.


----------



## TKLAWN

Bill1090;2058565 said:


> Nothing here. NWS now has me at less than an inch.


Chalk one up for Quality.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2058564 said:


> You guys getting snow down south?


It is a little bit, roads are wet, sticking to grass and cold cars. Plows are out dropping salt. They pretreated early today in town.


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;2058565 said:


> Nothing here. NWS now has me at less than an inch.


It is coming your way. We are just getting kissed by this one i think, wont even do a salt run most likely


----------



## Bill1090

TKLAWN;2058569 said:


> Chalk one up for Quality.


It's close. A 25 mile shift and we'd be in the thick of it.


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;2058583 said:


> It is coming your way. We are just getting kissed by this one i think, wont even do a salt run most likely


It's because I hooked the plow up......


----------



## Bill1090

Snowing on the south side. NWS cam shows it snowing pretty decent on the bluffs.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2058601 said:


> Snowing on the south side. NWS cam shows it snowing pretty decent on the bluffs.


Higher elevation


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;2058593 said:


> It's because I hooked the plow up......


I'm good with that, hook up more plows......lol


----------



## banonea

Flakes are bigger now, still not sticking.....


----------



## Bill1090

I think I see river effect on radar.


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;2058521 said:


> I believe it was wondering why the hill was so foggy today. A real heres your sign moment since it was about 18 out


Question for you. What are the dsl driving rules now? I know the flack of exept is coming. Just curious. 12 on 12 off or?


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2058490 said:


> So if it's salt atmy descretion would that mean any snow gets salted? Having a hard time getting thier expectations


Any snow at or above their trigger


----------



## Doughboy12

Flurries started at Faribault
Ground covered by Owatona
Slow roads all the way to Austin. 
2" in the driveway.


----------



## Doughboy12

albhb3;2058522 said:


> buck hills looking white too
> http://www.buckhill.com/winter/clocktowercam.html


SSS got me with that one day last year.....


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2058490 said:


> So if it's salt atmy descretion would that mean any snow gets salted? Having a hard time getting thier expectations


I have been thinking on this one on and off today. 
My conclusion: Salt where you think you need too, when you think you need to, and how much you think you need to...

Or ask them what they are used to...Thumbs Up


----------



## Doughboy12

Is everyone out plowing without me????
Kinda dead in here. Feels like I am talking to myself...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2058631 said:


> Any snow at or above their trigger


So 1 inch trigger salt after we plow everytime?


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;2058651 said:


> Is everyone out plowing without me????
> Kinda dead in here. Feels like I am talking to myself...


I'm skulking in my beer..


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2058649 said:


> I have been thinking on this one on and off today.
> My conclusion: Salt where you think you need too, when you think you need to, and how much you think you need to...
> 
> Or ask them what they are used to...Thumbs Up


Last year i plowed for them and was only on call


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2058654 said:


> Last year i plowed for them and was only on call


Oh, I thought it was one of your new ones.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;2058639 said:


> SSS could get me with that anytime.....


IFIFY

Greetings from Sunny Florida!:waving::waving::waving:


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;2058658 said:


> IFIFY
> 
> Greetings from Sunny Florida!:waving::waving::waving:


Uh oh. Are you helousinating again?


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2058658 said:


> IFIFY
> 
> Greetings from Sunny Florida!:waving::waving::waving:


Say no to drugs!!

The sun is down


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

qualitycut;2058564 said:


> You guys getting snow down south?


Down in Mankato we just did a quick brine run at one of our zero tolerance accounts.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2058652 said:


> So 1 inch trigger salt after we plow everytime?


I would... I do... everything is at my discretion... I don't need them to call a slip and fall on me


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2058658 said:


> IFIFY
> 
> Greetings from Sunny Florida!:waving::waving::waving:


Wait, what? A VACATION???


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2058663 said:


> I would... I do... everything is at my discretion... I don't need them to call a slip and fall on me


So you dont salt at under 1 inch?


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2058664 said:


> Wait, what? A VACATION???


Wife made me do it.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2058667 said:


> Wife made me do it.


Duck tape you and put you in the trunk huh?


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2058667 said:


> Wife made me do it.


I am sure it took tons of force!


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2058666 said:


> So you dont salt at under 1 inch?


What we do....
All of our 1" triggers that are signed up for salt are treated as zero tolerance, salt every time, under 1" and after every plow, bare pavement every time is what we go for.

Same goes for walks if we shovel and salt.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2058672 said:


> What we do....
> All of our 1" triggers that are signed up for salt are treated as zero tolerance, salt every time, under 1" and after every plow, bare pavement every time is what we go for.
> 
> Same goes for walks if we shovel and salt.


That to me is a 0 tolerance and these are apartments so dont think they will go for that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got everything back in order in the house. Got the MIL's stuff fixed at her place.

Just clean the hardwood floors in the living room tomorrow and I'm good.

Honey-do list wiped clean for the winter. 

Time for some Black Ops III.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2058688 said:


> Got everything back in order in the house. Got the MIL's stuff fixed at her place.
> 
> Just clean the hardwood floors in the living room tomorrow and I'm good.
> 
> Honey-do list wiped clean for the winter.
> 
> Time for some Black Ops III.


How many hours you got on that game now. It looks weird to me


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2058666 said:


> So you dont salt at under 1 inch?


Not a lot under 1 inch here, just at a senior living facility we do... or if there is an ice event, usually there's some warning with those and I send out an email so they aren't caught off guard...


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2058679 said:


> That to me is a 0 tolerance and these are apartments so dont think they will go for that.


Right...what I'm saying is when you sign up for salt with us you get treated everytime, which usually results in bare payment. I think when they sign up for salt that is what they expect so when they get the bill they should have nothing to say...at least that is the way it has been for me.

We don't do this come only when its glare ice with 4" of hard pack and 15 outside and they think 1 round of salt will fix it.

With it being apartments and all the traffic in and out I would think that if you don't salt every time it would be a losing battle.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2058689 said:


> How many hours you got on that game now. It looks weird to me


Not too many yet, maybe 20?

Finally figured out a gun that fits my style, getting the maps down.

It's a better playing game than Advanced Warfare was, but stuff in the Advanced Warfare I liked better.


----------



## Drakeslayer

NorthernProServ;2058694 said:


> Right...what I'm saying is when you sign up for salt with us you get treated everytime, which usually results in bare payment. I think when they sign up for salt that is what they expect so when they get the bill they should have nothing to say...at least that is the way it has been for me.
> 
> We don't do this come only when its glare ice with 4" of hard pack and 15 outside and they think 1 round of salt will fix it.
> 
> With it being apartments and all the traffic in and out I would think that if you don't salt every time it would be a losing battle.


This is correct


----------



## NorthernProServ

Our contracts are cut and dry and clearly states that by signing up for salt, you get treated to maintain bare pavement. 

I think you said that they told you its up to you when its needed.....sounds like cafe waiting to happen when they get the bill.....

just my 2 cents


----------



## NorthernProServ

BTW, NWS down to 34 for a high on Thanksgiving, and all snow chance of 50%


----------



## Polarismalibu

Oh no bad meat at chipotle. Where will I eat half the week now


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2058698 said:


> Not too many yet, maybe 20?
> 
> Finally figured out a gun that fits my style, getting the maps down.
> 
> It's a better playing game than Advanced Warfare was, but stuff in the Advanced Warfare I liked better.


Only one I have played is black ops 2


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2058654 said:


> Last year i plowed for them and was only on call


use your discretion, but don't over do it or next year it will be on call again.........Thumbs Up


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;2058658 said:


> IFIFY
> 
> Greetings from Sunny Florida!:waving::waving::waving:


That's why he didn't want to play with us, he is in a new playground..........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

northernproserv;2058703 said:


> btw, nws down to 34 for a high on thanksgiving, and all snow chance of 50%


5.5"......


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;2058667 said:


> Wife made me do it.


Good girl. mine did that to me this year for Sturgis....I didn't argue......:yow!::yow!::yow!::yow!:


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2058688 said:


> Got everything back in order in the house. Got the MIL's stuff fixed at her place.
> 
> Just clean the hardwood floors in the living room tomorrow and I'm good.
> 
> Honey-do list wiped clean for the winter.
> 
> Time for some Black Ops III.


I am done for now. Just put a door on the bathroom for the wife's party on Sunday. Going to be 20 women here and wife was afraid they wouldn't use the bathroom without a door on it......Want to come over Quality?:laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2058713 said:


> 5.5"......


Yea you will not us


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;2058718 said:


> I am done for now. Just put a door on the bathroom for the wife's party on Sunday. Going to be 20 women here and wife was afraid they wouldn't use the bathroom without a door on it......Want to come over Quality?:laughing:


Don't put the idea in his head. He probably will show up lol


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;2058726 said:


> Don't put the idea in his head. He probably will show up lol


Better him than me. I am going to be installing a remote start and a muffler in a jeep and a VW beetle, servicing the trans and welding the exhaust in 2 of my plow trucks and putting the last of the household stuff away for the winter. the shop across the street from my house is letting me use his lift this weekend. with luck that will be my shop in the spring, looking at buying the building. 2 14' overhead doors, separate office, bathroom, 2 big heaters, block walls and literally 30' from my back door. I will own the entire 2/3 of my block when I buy it.........


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;2058729 said:


> Better him than me. I am going to be installing a remote start and a muffler in a jeep and a VW beetle, servicing the trans and welding the exhaust in 2 of my plow trucks and putting the last of the household stuff away for the winter. the shop across the street from my house is letting me use his lift this weekend. with luck that will be my shop in the spring, looking at buying the building. 2 14' overhead doors, separate office, bathroom, 2 big heaters, block walls and literally 30' from my back door. I will own the entire 2/3 of my block when I buy it.........


Can't get much better then that! After what's been going on with my shop I'm looking for a new one. Heater went out again today, they just fixed it yesterday


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;2058732 said:


> Can't get much better then that! After what's been going on with my shop I'm looking for a new one. Heater went out again today, they just fixed it yesterday


how did the whole electric meter thing go?


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2058702 said:


> Our contracts are cut and dry and clearly states that by signing up for salt, you get treated to maintain bare pavement.
> 
> I think you said that they told you its up to you when its needed.....sounds like cafe waiting to happen when they get the bill.....
> 
> just my 2 cents


Right, I would treat every time I plow... I guess I mean I probably wouldn't treat during that April event where you plow and then the sun is out at 40 the next day... I always list that if they select de-icing it will be at our discretion following best management practices...

Quality, I would just salt every time you plow... You're on site doing the work anyway... Maybe reach out and explain why since you are on the hook


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea;2058729 said:


> Better him than me. I am going to be installing a remote start and a muffler in a jeep and a VW beetle, servicing the trans and welding the exhaust in 2 of my plow trucks and putting the last of the household stuff away for the winter. the shop across the street from my house is letting me use his lift this weekend. with luck that will be my shop in the spring, looking at buying the building. 2 14' overhead doors, separate office, bathroom, 2 big heaters, block walls and literally 30' from my back door. I will own the entire 2/3 of my block when I buy it.........


Sounds pretty nice...


----------



## cbservicesllc

00z GFS...

Snow... Up (still less than an inch)
Moisture... Up
Temps... Sustaining above freezing till 00z Friday now


----------



## Camden

Snow totals in Iowa: http://whotv.com/2015/11/20/snowfall-reports-across-iowa/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2058740 said:


> Snow totals in Iowa: http://whotv.com/2015/11/20/snowfall-reports-across-iowa/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


Yuck... I'm not ready for that yet... Give me a couple weeks...


----------



## NorthernProServ

Camden;2058740 said:


> Snow totals in Iowa: http://whotv.com/2015/11/20/snowfall-reports-across-iowa/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


Cafe! Sooooo glad it stayed down there!


----------



## Camden

I really hope we can ease into the season by just getting a nice 4" storm that comes on the weekend.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2058744 said:


> I really hope we can ease into the season by just getting a nice 4" storm that comes on the weekend.


2 is better


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2058742 said:


> Cafe! Sooooo glad it stayed down there!


This this!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2058732 said:


> Can't get much better then that! After what's been going on with my shop I'm looking for a new one. Heater went out again today, they just fixed it yesterday


At this point I would seriously start with holding rent...do you know how long it takes to get evicted???Thumbs Up


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2058740 said:


> Snow totals in Iowa: http://whotv.com/2015/11/20/snowfall-reports-across-iowa/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


I guess that guy was right to come up and get that plow today!!!wesport


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2058744 said:


> I really hope we can ease into the season by just getting a nice 4" storm that comes on the weekend.


I hear you there... or 3... Maybe 2...


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;2058733 said:


> how did the whole electric meter thing go?


They have stuff coming from my meter and the one on the other side of him. I said I'm not paying the bill for him they need to figure it out.

Tried to tell me this cost them 16 grand and if they put a actual meter in it woukd have been 60 grand. Sounds like bs to me


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2058749 said:


> At this point I would seriously start with holding rent...do you know how long it takes to get evicted???Thumbs Up


I would rather not get sued for rent lol


----------



## qualitycut

Hey wis guys found a salter in 608 area code says sw wi on Google Where is it?


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;2058750 said:


> I guess that guy was right to come up and get that plow today!!!wesport


He didn't know he was going to get snow until 3am this morning? Who just takes off on a 6 hour trip without making sure everything's cool on the other end? That's just crazy.

I'm glad it worked out for him though.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2058754 said:


> Hey wis guys found a salter in 608 area code says sw wi on Google Where is it?


I think that's the area code for Madison.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2058754 said:


> Hey wis guys found a salter in 608 area code says sw wi on Google Where is it?


Looks to be the entire SW corner!!!
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Area_code_608


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2058754 said:


> Hey wis guys found a salter in 608 area code says sw wi on Google Where is it?


 La Crosse area I think


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2058569 said:


> Chalk one up for Quality.


Just keep track, last year i think i was about 10 for 12
Don't listen to lwmr he just phycs himself out


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2058760 said:


> La Crosse area I think


Yea and of coarse says call only and i have no cell service only wifi


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2058763 said:


> Yea and of coarse says call only and i have no cell service only wifi


I could call tomorrow for you if you want


----------



## unit28

Oh boy...........

You have to say that, 
Especially when other models are on board with the long range forecast.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2058754 said:


> Hey wis guys found a salter in 608 area code says sw wi on Google Where is it?


Could be La Crosse all the way down to Prairie Du Chein.


----------



## Bill1090

27°

Making ice.


----------



## SnowGuy73

18° light breeze, few clouds.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;2058806 said:


> 27°
> 
> Making ice.


We're coming we're coming!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Heavy frost.


----------



## djagusch

Truck says 12 phone says 15. It's cold.


----------



## CityGuy

15° clear, light wind


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

Polarismalibu;2058752 said:


> They have stuff coming from my meter and the one on the other side of him. I said I'm not paying the bill for him they need to figure it out.
> 
> Tried to tell me this cost them 16 grand and if they put a actual meter in it woukd have been 60 grand. Sounds like bs to me


If that's what he had quotes for I want to bid to him. I could retire. The only way it's that much is if you run new cable from the transformer for a mile. Prob what he meant was 60k if I permit it correctly and pay appropriate fees to city.


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;2058823 said:


> Truck says 12 phone says 15. It's cold.


Cafe, i think i left my beer outside and im up north of lwmr so its gotta be below 0


----------



## Green Grass

The holding pond behind my house has ice all the way across it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2058855 said:


> Cafe, i think i left my beer outside and im up north of lwmr so its gotta be below 0


Djagusch is colder than I am, so hopefully you aren't east as well???


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2058855 said:


> Cafe, i think i left my beer outside and im up north of lwmr so its gotta be below 0


You have leftover beer....not buying it...:laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

Green Grass;2058861 said:


> The holding pond behind my house has ice all the way across it.


Get out the skates!!!


----------



## banonea

18 here. Just shook salt, roads are icy wate no one has driven, and the heater fan in the sand truck sounds like it is about to explode..........$#÷!&!&×£=_÷€£×¥€_÷


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2058865 said:


> Djagusch is colder than I am, so hopefully you aren't east as well???


15 ish......


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2058861 said:


> The holding pond behind my house has ice all the way across it.


About 15-20 ft of shore is up here.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2058869 said:


> 18 here. Just shook salt, roads are icy wate no one has driven, and the heater fan in the sand truck sounds like it is about to explode..........$#÷!&!&×£=_÷€£×¥€


One thing about old stuff is it keeps you on you busy.


----------



## Greenery

NorthernProServ;2058466 said:


> Anybody plow in Rockford?


I'm in Rockford.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2058875 said:


> One thing about old stuff is it keeps you on you busy.


True.........


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2058865 said:


> Djagusch is colder than I am, so hopefully you aren't east as well???


Was 13*.at home...and. then 14* at 8am on my way back from work

Seen a giant 8pointer at 9am crossing fields


----------



## Bill1090

Down to 23° now.


----------



## unit28

BAROCLINICITY TIGHTENS ACROSS THE AREA THANKSGIVING DAY WITH PRECIPITATION IN THE FORM OF RAIN AND A FEW THUNDERSTORMS SOUTHEAST AND SNOW NORTHWEST. HIGHS IN THE WARM SECTOR WILL BE IN THE 50S AND MAYBE EVEN LOW 60S WHILE THE COLD SIDE WILL BE IN THE 20S.

Aside from that.......
THE TRANSITION ZONE IS TRICKY 
AND MAY FEATURE MULTIPLE WX TYPES...INCLUDING SLEET AND FREEZING RAIN DEPENDING ON THE BOUNDARY LAYER TEMPERATURE PROFILE






I think we all know where the " transition zone" is.......


----------



## Bill1090

2" + of ice in the wheelbarrow. Plenty for me to jump on.


----------



## mnlefty

Guys doing a cleanup for the neighbors behind me... my outdoor thermometer shows 20.3... have fun.


----------



## Green Grass

mnlefty;2058916 said:


> Guys doing a cleanup for the neighbors behind me... my outdoor thermometer shows 20.3... have fun.


Warmer then the 18 here


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2058871 said:


> About 15-20 ft of shore is up here.


We're coming!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2058920 said:


> We're coming!!!!


Got my tip up out


----------



## Bill1090

Headed down to go check some backwaters. Hopefully the duck hunters didn't break up the ice.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm headed to Wild Mountain to hit some slopes.


----------



## banonea

I am working on plow trucks......


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2058933 said:


> I am working on plow trucks......


Thought you already did


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2058932 said:


> I'm headed to Wild Mountain to hit some slopes.


Hope it doesn't snow while your there


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2058905 said:


> BAROCLINICITY TIGHTENS ACROSS THE AREA THANKSGIVING DAY WITH PRECIPITATION IN THE FORM OF RAIN AND A FEW THUNDERSTORMS SOUTHEAST AND SNOW NORTHWEST. HIGHS IN THE WARM SECTOR WILL BE IN THE 50S AND MAYBE EVEN LOW 60S WHILE THE COLD SIDE WILL BE IN THE 20S.
> 
> Aside from that.......
> THE TRANSITION ZONE IS TRICKY
> AND MAY FEATURE MULTIPLE WX TYPES...INCLUDING SLEET AND FREEZING RAIN DEPENDING ON THE BOUNDARY LAYER TEMPERATURE PROFILE
> 
> I think we all know where the " transition zone" is.......


Yay for a salt event! payup payup payup


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2058932 said:


> I'm headed to Wild Mountain to hit some slopes.


My boy's 4th birthday party today Thumbs Up


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2058943 said:


> Yay for a salt event! payup payup payup


Plus if the precipitation stays into Friday
Lmn22 will have snow


----------



## CityGuy

Costco was a zoo this morning.


----------



## unit28

Hmmmm
Saw something for tonight,
checked nws page for Cambridge,


Currently -snow icon is up.
Snowing right now?

21*
10:55
NW 
Light Snow


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;2058933 said:


> I am working on plow trucks......


I am at hockey practice


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2058958 said:


> I am at hockey practice


You do need the practice.


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;2058625 said:


> Question for you. What are the dsl driving rules now? I know the flack of exept is coming. Just curious. 12 on 12 off or?


your wondering cdl hours correct?
if so if your local 100 air miles you don't have to run a log under if your under 12 hours a day.
anything over that is a 70/8 or 60/7

so 70 hours in 8 days on duty/ or 60 hours in 7 (most are on the 70/8 rule)
then you have the daily hos rules 8/11/14/16
8 you have to take a 30 min. break before your 8 hours into the day. If you take it between your 6-8 hours you only need to take one for the day so you can run up to your 14. Obviously if you need your 16 take it 1/2 hour before your 8 is up so you can stretch to 16. There is an exemption for this if your hauling livestock no break required.
11hours is for driving time 
14 is the standard on duty time. that's any combo on on duty and drive time.
16 can only be used once per 7 days ONLY if your returning to your home terminal every day or severe weather. for an extension

that's the main points of the hos rules. Quite frankly I like the people net logs we run it does all the work for ya. there all touchscreen and the clock shows exactly where your at for service hours


----------



## Drakeslayer

albhb3;2058969 said:


> your wondering cdl hours correct?
> if so if your local 100 air miles you don't have to run a log under if your under 12 hours a day.
> anything over that is a 70/8 or 60/7
> 
> so 70 hours in 8 days on duty/ or 60 hours in 7 (most are on the 70/8 rule)
> then you have the daily hos rules 8/11/14/16
> 8 you have to take a 30 min. break before your 8 hours into the day. If you take it between your 6-8 hours you only need to take one for the day so you can run up to your 14. Obviously if you need your 16 take it 1/2 hour before your 8 is up so you can stretch to 16. There is an exemption for this if your hauling livestock no break required.
> 11hours is for driving time
> 14 is the standard on duty time. that's any combo on on duty and drive time.
> 16 can only be used once per 7 days ONLY if your returning to your home terminal every day or severe weather. for an extension
> 
> that's the main points of the hos rules. Quite frankly I like the people net logs we run it does all the work for ya. there all touchscreen and the clock shows exactly where your at for service hours


My wife works at Peoplenet. I know all about. Only bad part is she puts on in my truck when I go hunting in Canada so they can do some testing. She always knows right where I am


----------



## albhb3

Drakeslayer;2058973 said:


> My wife works at Peoplenet. I know all about. Only bad part is she puts on in my truck when I go hunting in Canada so they can do some testing. She always knows right where I am


yeah its extremely accurate they know if you move 50 ft


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;2058973 said:


> My wife works at Peoplenet. I know all about. Only bad part is she puts on in my truck when I go hunting in Canada so they can do some testing. She always knows right where I am


I have a feeling that they are not doing any testing.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2058958 said:


> I am at hockey practice


Im having a beer.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2058985 said:


> Im having a beer.


Lucky!........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Just sat down at clives to eat and get a call from my employee wife. Says thier daughter and granddaughter were in a car accident. She's trying to get a ahold of him. I have him cutting trees 1/4 Mike off the road. Good thing there was no injuries, but the car is totaled. But I expected that since it's a chevy aveo


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2058988 said:


> Lucky!........


Had to make a beer run, brought a case yesterday and only had 8 left this morning. Oops.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2058997 said:


> Had to make a beer run, brought a case yesterday and only had 8 left this morning. Oops.


I have that problem most cases it seems


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2058985 said:


> Im having a beer.


Was it frozen?


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2058997 said:


> Had to make a beer run, brought a case yesterday and only had 8 ounces left this morning. Oops.


IFIFY......(sorry SSS)


----------



## NorthernProServ

Anybody have a good sub agreement they use?


----------



## albhb3

Doughboy12;2059001 said:


> IFIFY......(sorry SSS)


has he shown his face yet


----------



## albhb3

gull is froze over
http://breezypointresort.com/breezy-point-resort-webcam/


----------



## Camden

albhb3;2059011 said:


> gull is froze over
> http://breezypointresort.com/breezy-point-resort-webcam/


Breezy is on Pelican Lake. Gull is in the Brainerd/Lake Shore/Nisswa area.


----------



## albhb3

Camden;2059013 said:


> Breezy is on Pelican Lake. Gull is in the Brainerd/Lake Shore/Nisswa area.


well maybe I put the wrong link up my bad


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;2059011 said:


> gull is froze over
> http://breezypointresort.com/breezy-point-resort-webcam/


Not gull. But we're coming!!!!


----------



## unit28

. LATER TONIGHT WINDS WILL DECREASE AND TOGETHER WITH THE CLEAR SKIES WILL SET THE STAGE FOR THE COLDEST NIGHT OF THE SEASON ACROSS THE REGION. WENT WITH THE COOLER END OF GUIDANCE..

.AND SHOULD SEE SINGLE DIGITS ACROSS THE FAR SOUTH WHERE SNOW FELL. NO PRECIPITATION IS EXPECTED DURING THIS PERIOD.



#singledigits


----------



## Doughboy12

albhb3;2059009 said:


> has he shown his face yet


Yes....I got a response from him a few pages back last night.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2059004 said:


> Anybody have a good sub agreement they use?


I got one from Ryde I can send over...


----------



## unit28

NAM
HRRR
RAP

All three have locked in on a bit of snow tonight,
in the " transition zone" of course


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2059025 said:


> I got one from Ryde I can send over...


If you could, that would be great.


----------



## Bill1090

First ice report: There is no ice!


----------



## qualitycut

Meteos maxed out


----------



## unit28

Wondering how much Temps will actually warm to this week

This @ 10/1 ratio.....


----------



## NorthernProServ

unit28;2059042 said:


> Wondering how much Temps will actually warm to this week
> 
> This @ 10/1 ratio.....


Hopefully mid 30's......have 2 days left of cleanups as the leaves have been frozen to the ground the last couple days.

Finished staking a few lots yesterday, already getting hard to poke the flag in.


----------



## qualitycut

Ice is gone....


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2059046 said:


> already getting hard to poke the flag in.


Try some ky......


----------



## Camden

Just bought a 30" Ariens and a 721 Toro Commercial model...over $2k. It sure doesn't feel like I received $2k worth of stuff when I look at it. A little buyer's remorse at the moment....


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;2059082 said:


> Just bought a 30" Ariens and a 721 Toro Commercial model...over $2k. It sure doesn't feel like I received $2k worth of stuff when I look at it. A little buyer's remorse at the moment....


You should try some of the stuff quality is recommending for the flags Lol


----------



## Ranger620

CB has his sprinting shoes on today. Pulled into fleet farm and before I could even wave off he went. Didn't even wait for the wife just left her in the truck


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2059087 said:


> CB has his sprinting shoes on today. Pulled into fleet farm and before I could even wave off he went. Didn't even wait for the wife just left her in the truck


Smart guy!!


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2059090 said:


> Smart guy!!


For leaving the wife or not waiving


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2059093 said:


> For leaving the wife or not waiving


Both lol. .....


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2059094 said:


> Both lol. .....


I new I shouldn't have asked


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2059078 said:


> Try some ky......


haha, when I typed that I knew someone would have something to say


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2059105 said:


> haha, when I typed that I knew someone would have something to say


Yea the guy being not productive today


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2059029 said:


> NAM
> HRRR
> RAP
> 
> All three have locked in on a bit of snow tonight,
> in the " transition zone" of course


Hmmm.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2059046 said:


> Hopefully mid 30's......have 2 days left of cleanups as the leaves have been frozen to the ground the last couple days.
> 
> Finished staking a few lots yesterday, already getting hard to poke the flag in.


Same... also found frozen top layer today trying to put stakes in


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2059087 said:


> CB has his sprinting shoes on today. Pulled into fleet farm and before I could even wave off he went. Didn't even wait for the wife just left her in the truck


Always on a mission... dang that place was busy today!


----------



## unit28

Smash burger any good?


----------



## qualitycut

First thanksgiving dinner down.


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2059131 said:


> Smash burger any good?


Yea pretty decent.....


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2059108 said:


> Yea the guy being not productive today


I didn't say nothing


----------



## albhb3

unit28;2059131 said:


> Smash burger any good?


cant be any worse then the crap white castle puts out. I will never understand how they got so popular


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;2059163 said:


> cant be any worse then the crap white castle puts out. I will never understand how they got so popular


 Oh man that sounds good right now. Big crave case


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I make a mean White Castle stuffing for Thanksgiving.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2059137 said:


> Yea pretty decent.....


Made it back
The wife was craving fried pickles and a peppermint shake
I had the classic smash burger
We both likes it, just a weekend treat


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2059166 said:


> I make a mean White Castle stuffing for Thanksgiving.


I have always wanted to make that. I think me and my dad would be the only ones to eat it.

All this talk is making me hungry. Not helping I'm watching Harold and kumar White Castle


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2059170 said:


> I have always wanted to make that. I think me and my dad would be the only ones to eat it.
> 
> All this talk is making me hungry. Not helping I'm watching Harold and kumar White Castle


It's very good. My family that hates WC loves the stuffing.

Successful day on the slopes.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2059172 said:


> It's very good. My family that hates WC loves the stuffing.
> 
> Successful day on the slopes.


I may have to figure out how to make it then.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2059174 said:


> I may have to figure out how to make it then.


If you made it and didn't tell anyone what was in it, they would love it.

Google white Castle stuffing recipe.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2059131 said:


> Smash burger any good?


Smash burger is great!


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;2059170 said:


> Not helping I'm watching Harold and kumar White Castle


Just started drinking.......that movie is going in NOW!!!!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;2059188 said:


> Just started drinking.......that movie is going in NOW!!!!!!!


the Escape one is on now.


----------



## NorthernProServ

we're all going to die!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2059123 said:


> Always on a mission... dang that place was busy today!


It was busy. Went in to get a few things. Seen carhart jackets were 20% off and on sale. Got a jacket for $60. Was checking out jackets and someone stole my cart. Lol


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;2059191 said:


> we're all going to die!!!!!!!!!!!


Watch it will be 5.5"


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;2059189 said:


> the Escape one is on now.


what a great scene in movie history


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;2059196 said:


> Watch it will be 5.5"


We should place our bets?


----------



## djagusch

In St croix easy 3 inch of frost. Snow will stick.


----------



## Bill1090

Polaris best get the sled ready.


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;2059198 said:


> what a great scene in movie history


There are to many good parts in this movie to quote


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2059214 said:


> Polaris best get the sled ready.


Quicker to N.IA.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;2059214 said:


> Polaris best get the sled ready.


There always ready! Accept the new one is being used on Monday for a hour for a picture. Other then that there always loaded ready to rock!

Iowa got more then that though


----------



## Camden

When I was out staking today I had to use a drill to get through the frost. It sure firmed up fast. No doubt snow will stick if it ever comes.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2059218 said:


> Quicker to N.IA.


But here he could go to Snocross in Duluth and then be in the U.P within a couple of hours.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;2059228 said:


> But here he could go to Snocross in Duluth and then be in the U.P within a couple of hours.


I'm hoping to race at erx on Tuesday


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2059227 said:


> When I was out staking today I had to use a drill to get through the frost. It sure firmed up fast. No doubt snow will stick if it ever comes.


I use a drill to put my stakes in all the time.

Figure I'll start tomorrow.


----------



## Green Grass

djagusch;2059209 said:


> In St croix easy 3 inch of frost. Snow will stick.


The pond behind behind my house never opened up today.


----------



## Green Grass

MSP 7 Day. Rain Wednesday then rain & snow Thursday and all snow Thursday with 3" possible Thursday night into Friday. Jonathan Yuhas


----------



## albhb3

Green Grass;2059249 said:


> The pond behind behind my house never opened up today.


LOTW dropped 5 degrees

you should go try and take a walk since the doomsayers on the news are already yelling about unsafe ice


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2059260 said:


>


Doesnt mean snow shooter, doubt the pan handle of texas is going to get snow


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2058940 said:


> Thought you already did


So did I. brother needed to borrow a truck the other day and he said the trans was acting funny, pulled the dipstick and it was almost 2 qt overfull so I drained it and fixed a broken exhausts pipe on it, then noticed the heater fan was making noise so I will replace that on Monday when I can get the part. then I brought my personal/plow truck in to service the drive line. $250.00 worth the fluid later ( special fluid for the trans and transfer case) I got it done. parked it in my garage and started to work on the exhaust on a employees jeep and noticed that it was leaking trans fluid from the drain plug :angry: forgot to replace the gasket. so now I got $100.00 worth the fluid in the dam thing and it is leaking:realmad: so I had to do a quick " pull the plug, plug the hole, swap the gasket and get it back in" without loosing a cafepot of fluid.........not fun but got it done


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;2059087 said:


> CB has his sprinting shoes on today. Pulled into fleet farm and before I could even wave off he went. *Didn't even wait for the wife just left her in the truck*


I do that all the time.....Quicker


----------



## Camden

Over a foot of snow in Chicago's northern suburbs. 11" at O'Hare. 

I bet a lot of guys are happy it showed up on a weekend.


----------



## Drakeslayer

My Buddy shot this one with a bow on our farm tonight


----------



## Bill1090

Drakeslayer;2059288 said:


> My Buddy shot this one with a bow on our farm tonight


That's what we like to see!


----------



## albhb3

Drakeslayer;2059288 said:


> My Buddy shot this one with a bow on our farm tonight


uhh aint that the famous buck named Leroy... you just wait till the media gets ahold of this your buddy is gonna be getting all sorts of death threats crazy people at his door and not to mention vandalism, santas gonna be pithed he should prolly lay low for a month or so


----------



## mnlefty

albhb3;2059258 said:


> LOTW dropped 5 degrees
> 
> you should go try and take a walk since the doomsayers on the news are already yelling about unsafe ice


Yuhas... at one point in his little safety preach said it wouldn't be safe until around Christmas time, lol.


----------



## albhb3

mnlefty;2059306 said:


> Yuhas... at one point in his little safety preach said it wouldn't be safe until around Christmas time, lol.


yep that's who I was referring to I snickered too


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2059271 said:


> Doesnt mean snow shooter, doubt the pan handle of texas is going to get snow


Downtown Dallas will have snow before downtown Minneapolis

Place your bets......


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2059326 said:


> Downtown Dallas will have snow before downtown Minneapolis
> 
> Place your bets......


Say Whaaaaaaaaaaaat?


----------



## unit28

DFW TONIGHT......



Tonight

Patchy frost after 2am. Otherwise, mostly clear, with a low around 30


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2059329 said:


> Say Whaaaaaaaaaaaat?


LoL........
I used to cut and split firewood there,
about 40 cords annually.

It does get cold in Texas sometimes.

NWS...attm

SOME AREAS OF THE DFW METROPLEX WILL HOLD AROUND 33 DEGREES...BUT EXPECT THAT MOST LOCATIONS WILL FALL TO 32 OR BELOW WITHIN THE FREEZE WARNING. AREAS WEST OF INTERSTATE 35/35W AND ALONG AND NORTH OF I-20 WILL LIKELY SEE THE COLDEST TEMPERATURES WITH LOWS IN THE MID 20S.


----------



## albhb3

unit28;2059326 said:


> Downtown Dallas will have snow before downtown Minneapolis
> 
> Place your bets......


it already snowed here big dummy


----------



## qualitycut

Cards against the humanity with the entire family. Kinda awkward


----------



## Green Grass

It's snowing my sidewalk is white


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;2059340 said:


> it already snowed here big dummy


Not really.....


----------



## skorum03

albhb3;2059340 said:


> it already snowed here big dummy


we've seen flakes but nothing more than that. I think he meant accumulation


----------



## unit28

albhb3;2059340 said:


> it already snowed here big dummy


I'm not talking about all the flakes in Minneapolis


This is snow.....


----------



## unit28

Green Grass;2059349 said:


> It's snowing my sidewalk is white


Hmmmmmm.

think maybe .25 to .50 tonight?


----------



## CityGuy

My driveway is white.


----------



## unit28

Some models had it South metro earlier


My nws changed a few times from this mornings g, from nothing to flurries, now showers......



Tonight

Isolated flurries before 10pm, then isolated snow showers between 10pm and midnight, then isolated flurries after midnight. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 16. Calm wind becoming south around 5 mph. Chance of precipitation is 20%.

Sunday high 32*


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;2059357 said:


> My driveway is white.


Wtf. I thought we weren't supposed to get anything this weekend My salt doesn't come till Monday afternoon. I'll be screwed if we get a half inch


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2059360 said:


> Wtf. I thought we weren't supposed to get anything this weekend My salt doesn't come till Monday afternoon. I'll be screwed if we get a half inch


Exactly why you cant even take the week out forecast with a grain of salt


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2059341 said:


> Cards against the humanity with the entire family. Kinda awkward


Such a fun game. Idk about playing with the parents and whatnot though


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;2059349 said:


> It's snowing my sidewalk is white


Have you been drinking


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;2059366 said:


> Have you been drinking


Not a drop


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2059362 said:


> Exactly why you cant even take the week out forecast with a grain of salt


Ya purty much. Looking at radar looks like I should be ok. I hope


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2059366 said:


> Have you been drinking


I looked out 20 min ago and it was coming down purty good. Went to accu weather to look at radar and it said snow will start in 20 minutes and will be heavy at times. I'd be lying if I said I didn't throw up a little. The hood on my truck is white


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2059374 said:


> I looked out 20 min ago and it was coming down purty good. Went to accu weather to look at radar and it said snow will start in 20 minutes and will be heavy at times. I'd be lying if I said I didn't throw up a little. The hood on my truck is white


Crazy not a flake here


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2059362 said:


> Exactly why you cant even take the week out forecast with a grain of salt


All the way through mid day today, no one had no mention of the snow tonight.

Maybes someone made note of it earlier?


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2059379 said:


> All the way through mid day today, no one had no mention of the snow tonight.
> 
> Maybes someone made note of it earlier?


Yea novak.............


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2059381 said:


> Yea novak.............


I thought he was in sunny florida,
Because he didn't mention snow tonight at all today

#hmmmmmm


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2059385 said:


> I thought he was in sunny florida,
> Because he didn't mention snow tonight
> 
> Cause he sucks at it.
> 
> #hmmmmmm


#hmmmmmmneverknowwhatyourtalkingabout

Nope, that's our main man sss that is in Florida not Dr. Novak. Dont think novak could afford to go there unless he has another job besides weather forecasting.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2059394 said:


> #hmmmmmmneverknowwhatyourtalkingabout
> 
> Nope, that's our main man sss that is in Florida not Dr. Novak. Dont think novak could afford to go there unless he has another job besides weather forecasting.


If Sx3 is in Florida , then he's going to feel right at home today

THROUGH THE DAY TODAY...SHOWERS AND ISOLATED STORMS WILL GRADUALLY END FROM NORTH TO SOUTH...

AS THE STRONG COLD FRONT SURGES SOUTHWARD ACROSS THE AREA. WILL MAINTAIN LIKELY POPS NORTH OF I-4 THROUGH EARLY AFTERNOON..

.BUT THIS SHOULD SHUT OFF QUICKLY AS DRIER AND MUCH COOLER AIR IS ADVECTED IN BEHIND THE FRONT. AREAS SOUTH OF I-4 WILL SEE SHOWERS/STORMS COME TO AN END SOMETIME THIS EVENING...AS THE FRONT EVENTUALLY WORKS SOUTH.


----------



## unit28

Joe peschi said it best.
ok, ok, ok
Now here's what's really gonna happen.

.
Thanksgiving Day

Snow likely in the morning...then snow... Possibly mixed with snow in the afternoon. Highs in the mid 30s. Chance of precipitation 60 percent.

Thursday Night

Cloudy with a 40 percent chance of snow. Lows in the lower 20s.

Friday
more snow........


----------



## unit28

Forgot

Today
Snow likely


----------



## SnowGuy73

19° calm, overcast.


----------



## CityGuy

17° and clear


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

5.5"......


----------



## SnowGuy73

Heavy frost.


----------



## CityGuy

Broke down and turned the heater on in the garage.


----------



## djagusch

29 days till the days get longer again.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2059461 said:


> Broke down and turned the heater on in the garage.


Just got mine working earlier this week. I hate working on stuff with a jacket on, hard to move. also got my bathroom finished in the garage......Now I don't half to go all the way up stairs in the house when I got to pee Thumbs Up


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2059466 said:


> Just got mine working earlier this week. I hate working on stuff with a jacket on, hard to move. also got my bathroom finished in the garage......Now I don't half to go all the way up stairs in the house when I got to pee Thumbs Up


Hahahaha. That looks like it was an all day job...


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;2059470 said:


> Hahahaha. That looks like it was an all day job...


Been wanting to do it in thw last house i had but never got it done. Now the qife wont yell at me for tracking in dirt on the floors......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;2059466 said:


> Just got mine working earlier this week. I hate working on stuff with a jacket on, hard to move. also got my bathroom finished in the garage......Now I don't half to go all the way up stairs in the house when I got to pee Thumbs Up


Does the funnel just spit out on the ground on the other side of the wall?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;2059465 said:


> 29 days till the days get longer again.


Can't come soon enough.

I suppose I'd better get dressed, go start staking.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2059479 said:


> Does the funnel just spit out on the ground on the other side of the wall?


Yes back of the garage has rock around it


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2059484 said:


> Yes back of the garage has rock around it


Buddy of mine pours bleach down his on occasion. He has a urnal from a C130....glorified funnel. :laughing:


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;2059494 said:


> Buddy of mine pours bleach down his on occasion. He has a urnal from a C130....glorified funnel. :laughing:


I figure a little break parts cleaner every so often to clean up the bathroom......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

At least the ground should be froze when we're plowing on Black Friday.

Looks like it should be done about midnight too.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2059498 said:


> At least the ground should be froze when we're plowing on Black Friday.
> 
> Looks like it should be done about midnight too.


is it looking like any snow down this way?


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2059501 said:


> is it looking like any snow down this way?


Don't be so greedy. 
You just got some.


----------



## Doughboy12

12 degrees attm. 
Supposed to get to 30. 

We will see about that. #BigRiseInTemps


----------



## Ranger620

Any of you guys run led hideaways?? Wanna go led this time. Looking for options and brands??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;2059501 said:


> is it looking like any snow down this way?


Meteogram shows 1/4" for you guys Thursday.

FWIW, NWS says in the forecast discussion that the GFS is the furthest west with the moisture, which watching the previous GFS runs there had been a tendency for the moisture to travel east.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;2059506 said:


> Any of you guys run led hideaways?? Wanna go led this time. Looking for options and brands??


I'll piggyback.... Anyone know of a shop that installs??


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2059512 said:


> I'll piggyback.... Anyone know of a shop that installs??


If you're willing to drive to St. Cloud, these guys install --> http://graniteelectronics.com/home.html


----------



## qualitycut

The meteo is at or above freezing just about the entire time it has snow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Minimal frost in the ground in Lino Lakes. Minimal lots staked as well.

First lot of the 2015-2016 season is staked for me. Wooohooo!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Here's what I'm using for staking.


I don't have to bend over this way.

1499 more to go.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2059512 said:


> I'll piggyback.... Anyone know of a shop that installs??


These guys did my remote start. They do nice work.

http://www.tintmastersmotorsports.com


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2059526 said:


> Here's what I'm using for staking.
> 
> 
> I don't have to bend over this way.
> 
> 1499 more to go.


Is that a half stake?


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;2059517 said:


> If you're willing to drive to St. Cloud, these guys install --> http://graniteelectronics.com/home.html


They do stuff for our fire trucks. Great guys and good work but I thought that they just did radio stuff.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2059466 said:


> Just got mine working earlier this week. I hate working on stuff with a jacket on, hard to move. also got my bathroom finished in the garage......Now I don't half to go all the way up stairs in the house when I got to pee Thumbs Up


That's what I need. Just don't want to drill my siding.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2059526 said:


> Here's what I'm using for staking.
> 
> 
> I don't have to bend over this way.
> 
> 1499 more to go.


Although a bit that size would be nice, I use a much shorter one because I have no interest in hitting any utilities.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2059529 said:


> Is that a half stake?


24".

More than needed.

Once it snows the banks are in place.

Utility flags are all that's really needed, but I think they look "messy" if they sit there all winter with no snow.

Plus these get reused.


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2059542 said:


> Although a bit that size would be nice, I use a much shorter one because I have no interest in hitting any utilities.


Utilities? Against a curb??? Could happen I guess. 
Tape a stop to it at your desired depth...no bending...problem solved.

I don't think he is drilling that deep...might hit oil. :laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2059543 said:


> 24".
> 
> More than needed.
> 
> Once it snows the banks are in place.
> 
> Utility flags are all that's really needed, but I think they look "messy" if they sit there all winter with no snow.
> 
> Plus these get reused.


Nice Thumbs Up

I know some guys in here just plow them over from time to time when stacking...


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;2059547 said:


> *Utilities? Against a curb???* Could happen I guess.
> Tape a stop to it at your desired depth...no bending...problem solved.
> 
> I don't think he is drilling that deep...might hit oil. :laughing:


Ummmm....yeah, next to a curb. How to you think you get lines run from the street? They take a direct route right to the property that go right under the curb.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2059542 said:


> Although a bit that size would be nice, I use a much shorter one because I have no interest in hitting any utilities.


Yeah, I usually only go down about 4". MIGHT hit a irrigation line, but I haven't yet.

Once in a while I hit a real soft spot and accidentally go 8" in......


----------



## unit28

I'd be ready tonight,
Not sure of tomorrow's Temps though.

Numbers are legit......."-*


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2059512 said:


> I'll piggyback.... Anyone know of a shop that installs??


My shop installs


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2059506 said:


> Any of you guys run led hideaways?? Wanna go led this time. Looking for options and brands??


http://www.strobesnmore.com/Feniex-Cannon-Undercover-Hide-a-way-LED.html

These are what I got


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2059557 said:


> I'd be ready tonight,
> Not sure of tomorrow's Temps though.
> 
> Numbers are legit......."-*


Along and north of 94?


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2059567 said:


> Along and north of 94?


Yeah 
good ol'
Transition zone......

Not all models agree on locations, pretty wide spread among them

WRF had it down through st paul, doubt that will happen

Pine City for sure, then maybe shifts moving east to WI 
As such


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2059551 said:


> Yeah, I usually only go down about 4". MIGHT hit a irrigation line, but I haven't yet.
> 
> Once in a while I hit a real soft spot and accidentally go 8" in......


At my house that was burned down by arsonists, the main gas line for the whole neighborhood was less than a foot in the ground and it ran right across the front yard. It was about 10' off of the street.

The guy from Center Point said that construction is slated to move the line closer to the road and DEEPER. Ya think???


----------



## unit28

Camden;2059574 said:


> At my house that was burned down by arsonists, the main gas line for the whole neighborhood was less than a foot in the ground and it ran right across the front yard. It was about 10' off of the street.
> 
> The guy from Center Point said that construction is slated to move the line closer to the road and DEEPER. Ya think???


Wow unbelievable. .......


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;2059506 said:


> Any of you guys run led hideaways?? Wanna go led this time. Looking for options and brands??


I do. Don't waste your time or money on any of the systems out. I had a Wolo and kept burning out the module. I built my own. I can put together a parts list for what I did and send it to you, it is easy to do and only cost around $100.00 vs $200.00 to $1000.00 for what they get for them.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2059512 said:


> I'll piggyback.... Anyone know of a shop that installs??


I can...............


----------



## CityGuy

Making to loafs of banana bread for thanksgiving and wrapping presents.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2059440 said:


> 5.5"......


Sure looks like 1.4 to me...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2059606 said:


> Sure looks like 1.4 to me...


Ha! I was waiting for quality to post that, but since he's drinking frozen beer......


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2059506 said:


> Any of you guys run led hideaways?? Wanna go led this time. Looking for options and brands??


I run Whelen Vertex in my tailights and Linz6 in my grill... I need to 2 do trucks here at some point


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2059610 said:


> Ha! I was waiting for quality to post that, but since he's drinking frozen beer......


No seen it. And no drinking today.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2059512 said:


> I'll piggyback.... Anyone know of a shop that installs??


I do my own... Not too bad with the upfitter switches and 12v lighting... Probably an hour per truck


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2059615 said:


> I do my own... Not too bad with the upfitter switches and 12v lighting... Probably an hour per truck


I haven't done it to a truck in a while but dont the led ones have thier own power pack on the light so no module that needs to be all wired up?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2059526 said:


> Here's what I'm using for staking.
> 
> 
> I don't have to bend over this way.
> 
> 1499 more to go.


I like your choice in power tools Thumbs Up


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2059618 said:


> I haven't done it to a truck in a while but dont the led ones have thier own power pack on the light so no module that needs to be all wired up?


Correct there is no flasher box they have the flasher built in the line. Real easy to install hardest part is deciding where to drill the 1" hole in your light housing


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2059542 said:


> Although a bit that size would be nice, I use a much shorter one because I have no interest in hitting any utilities.


I don't think he's going deep... Just so he doesn't have to bend over


----------



## unit28

RH is low attm.....


----------



## CityGuy

Took 2.5 years for the wife to finally figure out where she wanted all the pictures hung in the house.

30° and sunny


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2059640 said:


> I don't think he's going deep... Just so he doesn't have to bend over


Makes scents right......
Otherwise stakes would be to low
and never seen again


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2059640 said:


> I don't think he's going deep... Just so he doesn't have to bend over


Just the tip...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2059574 said:


> At my house that was burned down by arsonists


Whoa, whoa, whoa... Wait, what?


----------



## unit28

..............sense


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2059618 said:


> I haven't done it to a truck in a while but dont the led ones have thier own power pack on the light so no module that needs to be all wired up?


Right... It's not bad at all with the LED's...


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2059649 said:


>


I see there running the heavy duty wrecker today. That must be the t shirt mobile


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2059639 said:


> Correct there is no flasher box they have the flasher built in the line. Real easy to install hardest part is deciding where to drill the 1" hole in your light housing


The Vertex fit great on the little 45 degree flat piece in the taillights, the Linz6 I just put on the top of the grill toward each headlight... That puts each light at about 45 degrees roughly


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2059648 said:


> Just the tip...


Yep... Thumbs Up


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;2059651 said:


> Whoa, whoa, whoa... Wait, what?


It's a bad deal but so far one of the 2 has pleaded guilty and the other guy goes to trial in January.

http://mcrecord.com/2015/09/23/wilson-convicted-of-one-felony-count-of-first-degree-arson/


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2059666 said:


> It's a bad deal but so far one of the 2 has pleaded guilty and the other guy goes to trial in January.
> 
> http://mcrecord.com/2015/09/23/wilson-convicted-of-one-felony-count-of-first-degree-arson/


Wow that really sucks! I don't get how people can wreck others property like that.

You said they were hanging around your business too?


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2059666 said:


> It's a bad deal but so far one of the 2 has pleaded guilty and the other guy goes to trial in January.
> 
> http://mcrecord.com/2015/09/23/wilson-convicted-of-one-felony-count-of-first-degree-arson/


135.00 dollar fine? Seriously.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2059678 said:


> 135.00 dollar fine? Seriously.


I was hoping that was a typo missing some zeros


----------



## TKLAWN

Down with the cheese!

Skol Vikes!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2059666 said:


> It's a bad deal but so far one of the 2 has pleaded guilty and the other guy goes to trial in January.
> 
> http://mcrecord.com/2015/09/23/wilson-convicted-of-one-felony-count-of-first-degree-arson/


Wow... WTF... Were these guys strangers to you?


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2059678 said:


> 135.00 dollar fine? Seriously.


I suppose since he narced on the other guy they're going a little lighter...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2059691 said:


> I suppose since he narced on the other guy they're going a little lighter...


A speeding ticket costs more lol


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2059678 said:


> 135.00 dollar fine? Seriously.





qualitycut;2059694 said:


> A speeding ticket costs more lol


Both these........
Were they related to the two master burglars from up there?


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2059649 said:


>


Ummmm....doh'k. 
I'm sure that thing really makes the girls come running.


----------



## unit28

RH dropped 10%
And Temps have risen
Beautiful mid November evening attm


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2059706 said:


> RH dropped 10%
> And Temps have risen
> Beautiful mid November evening attm


It's nice out. Got 8 lots staked, came home to watch the game, gonna head back out tonight.


----------



## Doughboy12

Bad play call Chicago....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Previous GFS run.....










Latest GFS run....










Shows the eastward trend.....


----------



## Polarismalibu

Sure is a lot of snow on the radar


----------



## NorthernProServ

Thinking the same....clouded up here quick


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2059721 said:


> Sure is a lot of snow on the radar


One main band, straight down 94.


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;2059671 said:


> Wow that really sucks! I don't get how people can wreck others property like that.
> 
> You said they were hanging around your business too?


Yes. Since this is a small town I know who's trouble so when I saw them out back by the river I was on high alert.



qualitycut;2059678 said:


> 135.00 dollar fine? Seriously.


Ya I know, what a joke!



cbservicesllc;2059688 said:


> Wow... WTF... Were these guys strangers to you?


Nope. I knew them and once the other guy is in prison I can elaborate more on that.



Doughboy12;2059703 said:


> Both these........
> Were they related to the two master burglars from up there?


I'm not sure if they were part of the same crew. There's a little age gap there so probably not.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Coach - how much snow you get? Enough to turn stuff white?


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;2059658 said:


> I see there running the heavy duty wrecker today. That must be the t shirt mobile


good ole camel towing they had decent radio ads on 93x

reminds me of a wrecker down in Onalaska wi. says on the boom" we don't want an arm or leg we just want your tows"


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2059740 said:


> Coach - how much snow you get? Enough to turn stuff white?


Nope. It looked good for about 5 minutes and then it fizzled out as fast as it arrived. Nothing falling at the moment.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2059678 said:


> 135.00 dollar fine? Seriously.


just think if they did that in Detroit they woulda been paid


----------



## Polarismalibu

Cafing Walsh misses again


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2059718 said:


> Previous GFS run.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Latest GFS run....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shows the eastward trend.....


Fine by me...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Oh boy here we go


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;2059748 said:


> Cafing Walsh misses again


plowsite kicker try outs next week I hear and then to not even try to tackle a return guy


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2059737 said:


> Nope. I knew them and once the other guy is in prison I can elaborate more on that.


Man that kind of stuff pisses me off...


----------



## cbservicesllc

albhb3;2059751 said:


> plowsite kicker try outs next week I hear and then to not even try to tackle a return guy


We'll see how loud you are after the game... From what I recall you pretty much disappeared after the Pack melted down lately...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2059737 said:


> Yes. Since this is a small town I know who's trouble so when I saw them out back by the river I was on high alert.
> 
> Ya I know, what a joke!
> 
> Nope. I knew them and once the other guy is in prison I can elaborate more on that.
> 
> I'm not sure if they were part of the same crew. There's a little age gap there so probably not.


Glad they didn't burn your business stuff too. They story will be interesting to hear once there in prison


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;2059751 said:


> plowsite kicker try outs next week I hear and then to not even try to tackle a return guy


Check back in a couple hours


----------



## Camden

albhb3;2059751 said:


> plowsite kicker try outs next week I hear and then to not even try to tackle a return guy


Those 3 points GB just scored are 100% on the foot of Walsh. #1 by allowing a returnable kick and then #2 by not attempting to tackle the returner


----------



## albhb3

cbservicesllc;2059755 said:


> We'll see how loud you are after the game... From what I recall you pretty much disappeared after the Pack melted down lately...


hey just saying and to be honest I haven't seen a game on tv since the rams game I believe I'm in bed long before a night game kick off cant get 11 to come in was gonna watch it last week but they were not showing it on 9


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2059759 said:


> Those 3 points GB just scored are 100% on the foot of Walsh. #1 by allowing a returnable kick and then #2 by not attempting to tackle the returner


I hope the can him next year. Or after this game would be ok in my book


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;2059762 said:


> I hope the can him next year. Or after this game would be ok in my book


I wish I could get paid to kick a ball around whats he mae 3 million a year


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;2059756 said:


> Glad they didn't burn your business stuff too. They story will be interesting to hear once there in prison


I musta missed the story


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Packers have this......

Vikes are completely flat.


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;2059765 said:


> I musta missed the story


Go back a page to camdens post


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2059749 said:


> Fine by me...


All good but I think the precipitation qpf is still there,


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2059766 said:


> Packers have this......
> 
> Vikes are completely flat.


You need to put your attitude in check mr!


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;2059770 said:


> Go back a page to camdens post


I read about some arsonist but figured there was more too it

joe buck looks like hes been on coke binge


----------



## Polarismalibu

I think the second half of this game is going to get nasty


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;2059781 said:


> I think the second half of this game is going to get nasty


got the same feeling getting chippy


----------



## unit28

Not enough RH(humidity) to saturate here .
East side precipitation....attm

The link

https://www.aviationweather.gov/adds/satellite/displaysat?region=MSP&isingle=mult_big&itype=wv


----------



## Polarismalibu

Sack and a tipped punt! Let's go!!


----------



## Drakeslayer

We're Coming!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2059771 said:


> All good but I think the precipitation qpf is still there,


Yeah I believe that


----------



## Polarismalibu

And there we go......


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;2059787 said:


> Sack and a tipped punt! Let's go!!


ya know its never a good idea to let someone get a free run hell back in the day I even blocked a punt in jv.


----------



## SnowGuy73

It's pink outside...


----------



## albhb3

collarbone???


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;2059793 said:


> It's pink outside...


hmmm you got vision problems

its November grey here


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2059793 said:


> It's pink outside...


It should be pink on the inside


----------



## Polarismalibu

And down he goes!!


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;2059797 said:


> It should be pink on the inside


 giggity its all good as long as its not the blue waffel


----------



## Polarismalibu

Damn pass interference Idiots


----------



## Polarismalibu

These penalties are killing them


----------



## SnowGuy73

Vikings might as well forfeit!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2059807 said:


> Vikings might as well forfeit!


Or just stop getting cafing penalties every third down


----------



## SnowGuy73

Jesus cafing cafe!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2059808 said:


> Or just stop getting cafing penalties every third down


Idiots........


----------



## albhb3

touchdown and get the ball to start the 2nd half


----------



## albhb3

I do wish the vikes were getting an outdoor stadium maybe someday


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Can't beat the refs too.

Funny, every play penalty on the Vikes til the Packers score.


----------



## albhb3

good job crosby


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;2059812 said:


> touchdown and get the ball to start the 2nd half


Do bad it was off luck not skill


----------



## SnowGuy73

Cafe this....


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;2059817 said:


> Do bad it was off luck not skill


I can see it now flipgate


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Why doesn't Teddy just chuck the ball. That's what a Hail Mary is, not what he did.


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;2059819 said:


> Cafe this....


ohh calm down long way to go, this is a 3 point game if guys would make there kicks


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;2059821 said:


> Why doesn't Teddy just chuck the ball. That's what a Hail Mary is, not what he did.


you are an ELITE football mind


----------



## cbservicesllc

albhb3;2059795 said:


> hmmm you got vision problems
> 
> its November grey here


I had red-orange here


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2059821 said:


> Why doesn't Teddy just chuck the ball. That's what a Hail Mary is, not what he did.


This......


----------



## CityGuy

Steak on the grill and twice baked potatos for dinner.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My forecast WAY changed for Thanksgiving.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Newest GFS is down on everything


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2059821 said:


> Why doesn't Teddy just chuck the ball. That's what a Hail Mary is, not what he did.


My thought exactly....


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;2059831 said:


> Newest GFS is down on everything


That'll change, again.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2059829 said:


> My forecast WAY changed for Thanksgiving.


Now your getting 12" and we get rain?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2059834 said:


> Now your getting 12" and we get rain?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2059836 said:


>


That's what mine has said for a while


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2059842 said:


> That's what mine has said for a while


Mine has been mainly after 4 pm with a rain/snow mix during the day.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Toss to Peterson isn't working......................


----------



## Camden

SnowGuy73;2059850 said:


> Toss to Peterson isn't working......................


When you can't pass they can stack the box and you're screwed.

These refs should be wearing Packer jerseys.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2059846 said:


> Mine has been mainly after 4 pm with a rain/snow mix during the day.


Well you can plan on plowing for sure


----------



## SnowGuy73

Camden;2059855 said:


> These refs should be wearing Packer jerseys.


Vikings are screwing themselves more so than the refs.

Imo.


----------



## albhb3

Camden;2059855 said:


> When you can't pass they can stack the box and you're screwed.
> 
> These refs should be wearing Packer jerseys.


well ya know if teddy woulda made an improvement in the offseason and the coaching staff didn't turn into the Peterson show every year you might be in a different situation defences are going back to stop Peterson and that's all folks


----------



## SnowGuy73

Norv must read this thread.....


----------



## Polarismalibu

Come back time!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Norv!........


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;2059864 said:


> Norv must read this thread.....


I doubt it


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2059865 said:


> Come back time!!!


Doh K.........

Walsh tried to shank that one too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;2059867 said:


> I doubt it


That was a joke....


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;2059868 said:


> Doh K.........
> 
> Walsh tried to shank that one too.


hey you coulda had Crosby from a few years back talk about sir shanksalot it was a riot


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;2059869 said:


> That was a joke....


well I missed it


----------



## Doughboy12

Pickle actually said "along and north of 94" in her online update...just for you Lwnmwrman...:waving:


----------



## unit28

Polarismalibu;2059856 said:


> Well you can plan on plowing for sure


He didn't see the first post from this morning ə 'ther.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2059868 said:


> Doh K.........
> 
> Walsh tried to shank that one too.


Yeah he sucks so bad he can't shank it if he tries


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well I'm going out to eat no need to watch the hack job anymore


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;2059877 said:


> Well I'm going out to eat no need to watch the hack job anymore


but but but paulina said


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2059877 said:


> Well I'm going out to eat no need to watch the hack job anymore


I said the same after the first quarter, nothing else on thou....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Why not!.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

What a GD joke Patterson...


----------



## unit28

Not sure where pine city is,
But that's where I said the bullseye was

Daughter called from Grand Rapids earlier, said snowing good there


----------



## albhb3

cbservicesllc;2059881 said:


> What a GD joke Patterson...


that was a joke didn't ever touch him pansy nfl rules imho


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2059873 said:


> He didn't see the first post from this morning ə 'ther.


He's just trying to psych himself out so that when it doesn't snow a ton on him he can be happy


----------



## SnowGuy73

Here we go......


----------



## cbservicesllc

GD Peterson!!!


----------



## Green Grass

What the CAFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;2059888 said:


> What the CAFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sophisticated offence!


----------



## albhb3

cbservicesllc;2059887 said:


> GD Peterson!!!


for as hard he can hold onto a switch he cant seem to hold onto the ball this year


----------



## cbservicesllc

albhb3;2059891 said:


> for as hard he can hold onto a switch he cant seem to hold onto the ball this year


Haha... Too Soon... But funny!


----------



## Camden

Game, set, match.


----------



## albhb3

and eddy lacy is fat mother of god


----------



## skorum03

I might as well go back outside and continue getting things ready for winter. This is so frustrating to watch.


----------



## Polarismalibu

unit28;2059882 said:


> Not sure where pine city is,
> But that's where I said the bullseye was
> 
> Daughter called from Grand Rapids earlier, said snowing good there


Up 35 just south of hinkley


----------



## albhb3

skorum03;2059895 said:


> I might as well go back outside and continue getting things ready for winter. This is so frustrating to watch.


slacker


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nice blocking peterson!

Clown.


----------



## Doughboy12

skorum03;2059895 said:


> I might as well go back outside and continue getting things ready for winter. This is so frustrating to watch.


You haven't been watching them long enough to make that claim...wait for a decade or two more...then you will feel the true meaning of frustrating.

Teddy Time is over. Time to look for a new leader.
2 sacks in a row....JOKE. :yow!::yow!:


----------



## Green Grass

Great offensive drive!!!


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;2059905 said:


> Nice blocking peterson!
> 
> Clown.


I truly believe he thinks hes too good for that. As great of a rb he is


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;2059908 said:


> I truly believe he thinks hes too good for that. As great of a rb he is


He's done.

You see how teddy has to show him where to stand every play too?


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;2059910 said:


> He's done.
> 
> You see how teddy has to show him where to stand every play too?


I guess that's the way hes always been can run the heck outta the ball due to pure skill but has no idea how the plays suppost to go


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;2059911 said:


> I guess that's the way hes always been can run the heck outta the ball due to pure skill but has no idea how the plays suppost to go


Can't even run anymore.


----------



## albhb3

Doughboy12;2059906 said:


> You haven't been watching them long enough to make that claim...wait for a decade or two more...then you will feel the true meaning of frustrating.
> 
> Teddy Time is over. Time to look for a new leader.
> 2 sacks in a row....JOKE. :yow!::yow!:


theres nobody in the draft this year


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Enough snow to make a white hue here.


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;2059912 said:


> Can't even run anymore.


IDK hes looked good over the past month he is leading the league and usually runs over the packers due to a few 30+yard runs it seems


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2059915 said:


> Enough snow to make a white hue here.


Wish we would have got .5" hit some walks with a blower make a few bucks


----------



## albhb3

dagger?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2059918 said:


> Wish we would have got 15"


Fixed it for you.


----------



## albhb3

SnowGuy73;2059923 said:


> Fixed it for you.


double shame


----------



## albhb3

that's all folks bedtime for this guy


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2059923 said:


> Fixed it for you.


That would work too


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2059915 said:


> Enough snow to make a white hue here.


Only1" fluff grand rapids


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2059932 said:


> That would work too


Cool the atmosphere, make ice, get drunk while catching dinner!


----------



## unit28

Thanksgiving day
hi: 32*
snow likely. Highs in the lower 30s. Chance of snow 60 percent.*


----------



## SnowGuy73

Brickman says metro could see a few inches by Friday morning.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2059939 said:


> Brickman says metro could see a few inches by Friday morning.


Cool.........


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2059940 said:


> Cool.........


I'm game!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2059937 said:


> Cool the atmosphere, make ice, get drunk while catching dinner!


You read my mind


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The "lake/slew" on the west side of the freeway, just south of the rest area near Forest Lake is completely froze over. That's a sizeable body of water.

I would think if we could keep the winds low next weekend when the temps drop again, shouldn't be long after that the lakes around here would be froze.

I wouldn't be surprised if people were fishing the channel between Chisago and Lindstrom lakes today.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2059953 said:


> The "lake/slew" on the west side of the freeway, just south of the rest area near Forest Lake is completely froze over. That's a sizeable body of water.
> 
> I would think if we could keep the winds low next weekend when the temps drop again, shouldn't be long after that the lakes around here would be froze.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if people were fishing the channel between Chisago and Lindstrom lakes today.


Maybe I should take a road trip?


----------



## Bill1090

Ummm


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;2059971 said:


> Ummm


Lucky.......


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;2059980 said:


> Lucky.......


God I hope it's wrong.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;2059982 said:


> God I hope it's wrong.


Me too.....

Needs to push north and west.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2059983 said:


> Me too.....
> 
> Needs to push north and west.


Me too south and east.


----------



## NorthernProServ

snowguy73;2059983 said:


> me too.....
> 
> Needs to push north and west.





qualitycut;2059985 said:


> me too south and east.


lol........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2059971 said:


> Ummm


Goes along with what NWS says, that GFS is the furthest west.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/d...loop=selected&hours=hr072hr084hr096hr108hr120

But that's also from the 12z GFS, not the 18.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2059983 said:


> Me too.....
> 
> Needs to push north and west.


This!!!!!...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden-

Did you ever get your plow on the Denali yet? Was wondering how much you had to cut out? Putting one on a buddies this week


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;2059995 said:


> Camden-
> 
> Did you ever get your plow on the Denali yet? Was wondering how much you had to cut out? Putting one on a buddies this week


I am sure Coach has it all ready to go!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2059939 said:


> Brickman says metro could see a few inches by Friday morning.


Mirage......


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2059985 said:


> Me too south and east.


This......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Possible Thanksgiving Mess - Rain And Snow Likely
By DJ Kayser, filling in for Paul Douglas.

Thanksgiving weather can be fickle across the Twin Cities. Doesn't that come with the territory of it being a holiday? We see accumulating snow about once every five Thanksgivings, but rain can also occur. The most rain to ever fall on Turkey Day was back in 1896, when 1.76” fell. That was part of a two day event that brought the area 2.73” of liquid.

Moisture will be streaming into the upper Midwest ahead of a cold front for the middle of the week, bringing with it a chance of a Thanksgiving mess to Minnesota. It’ll start off as all rain Wednesday and Wednesday Night before becoming a mix of rain and snow for Thursday. However, it may be all snow Thursday as close as the St. Cloud area. In the Cities we’ll transition to all snow Thursday evening as cooler air works in before the system moves out early Friday. There is still uncertainty in the forecast, so stay tuned for the latest.

Until then, we'll see above average temps return to the map for the next few days with highs in the low 40s - not bad for late November!

SUNDAY NIGHT: Clearing skies. Winds: SW 10-15. Low: 30.

MONDAY: Back to the 40s with sun. Winds: NW 10. High: 40.

TUESDAY: Another mild, sunny late November day. Winds: SE 5-15. Wake-up: 27. High: 41.

WEDNESDAY: Cloudy AM. Afternoon rain moves in. Winds: S 5-10. Wake-up: 31. High: 43. Chance of precipitation: 30%.

THURSDAY: Thanksgiving. Mix of rain and snow. Winds: N 10-15. Wake-up: 34. High 37. Chance of precipitation: 80%.

FRIDAY: Snow tapers off early. Mostly cloudy. Winds: NW 10-15. Wake-up: 25. High: 28. Chance of precipitation: 20%.

SATURDAY: Cool start. Mainly sunny skies. Winds: SW 5-10. Wake-up: 17. High: 31.

SUNDAY: Sunny with highs around freezing. Winds: W 5-10. Wake-up: 23. High: 31.


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;2059995 said:


> Camden-
> 
> Did you ever get your plow on the Denali yet? Was wondering how much you had to cut out? Putting one on a buddies this week


See below



Green Grass;2060004 said:


> I am sure Coach has it all ready to go!!


Thanks for your confidence but the truck isn't going in until the Monday after Thanksgiving to get a mount and harness put on  I kept putting off scheduling and when I finally called they were several weeks out. Bummer.


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;2060022 said:


> See below
> 
> Thanks for your confidence but the truck isn't going in until the Monday after Thanksgiving to get a mount and harness put on  I kept putting off scheduling and when I finally called they were several weeks out. Bummer.


Isn't the coach supposed to lead by example.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2060037 said:


> Isn't the coach supposed to lead by example.


Yea but he knows its not going to snow for a while


----------



## Drakeslayer

Polarismalibu;2059995 said:


> Camden-
> 
> Did you ever get your plow on the Denali yet? Was wondering how much you had to cut out? Putting one on a buddies this week


I was pretty aggressive with the sawzall but it will look something like this







not a Denali but it is a 2015.


----------



## Ranger620

Thanks Polaris for the led light model. I will try those in the dodge. Looks like quality asked and no brain box anymore just hook to power and a switch. Maybe a inline fuse?? Gonna put them in the dodge.


----------



## Camden

Green Grass;2060037 said:


> Isn't the coach supposed to lead by example.


Sorry. I feel really bad that I let you down.


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;2060045 said:


> I was pretty aggressive with the sawzall but it will look something like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not a Denali but it is a 2015.


I'm going to be okay with that. It is what it is. If I wasn't going to plow with the truck I wouldn't have gotten plow prep package which took away the rear slider and the sun roof.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2060056 said:


> I'm going to be okay with that. It is what it is. If I wasn't going to plow with the truck I wouldn't have gotten plow prep package which took away the rear slider and the sun roof.


My buddies still has the slider no sun roof though


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;2060045 said:


> I was pretty aggressive with the sawzall but it will look something like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not a Denali but it is a 2015.


Thanks man!....


----------



## Drakeslayer

Camden;2060056 said:


> I'm going to be okay with that. It is what it is. If I wasn't going to plow with the truck I wouldn't have gotten plow prep package which took away the rear slider and the sun roof.


Make sure to talk to your Chevy/gmc dealer for the fix. Last year my radio and hvac would act all funny when I was operating the plow. I have plow prep also. The voltage would drop to zero. I have been reading a thread in the Chevy discussion which describes this. Sounds like the fix won't be available until Christmas.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2060056 said:


> I'm going to be okay with that. It is what it is. If I wasn't going to plow with the truck I wouldn't have gotten plow prep package which took away the rear slider and the sun roof.


Still don't get that


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ian said a sloppy inch on Thanksgiving but that we'll know more tomorrow, so stay tuned!!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2060069 said:


> Ian said a sloppy inch on Thanksgiving but that we'll know more tomorrow, so stay tuned!!


Then know more the next day and the next until Thursday and then we will know for sure


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2060069 said:


> Ian said a sloppy inch on Thanksgiving but that we'll know more tomorrow, so stay tuned!!


For my wife or snow accumulation? Either way it's good Thumbs Up


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2060065 said:


> Still don't get that


There cab is weak or something


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2060060 said:


> Make sure to talk to your Chevy/gmc dealer for the fix. Last year my radio and hvac would act all funny when I was operating the plow. I have plow prep also. The voltage would drop to zero. I have been reading a thread in the Chevy discussion which describes this. Sounds like the fix won't be available until Christmas.


There's something like that on the new Super Duty... It recycles my instrument cluster and middle display... Also some threads on here about it, no solution


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2060084 said:


> There's something like that on the new Super Duty... It recycles my instrument cluster and middle display... Also some threads on here about it, no solution


Weird. I haven't had that happen on ether truck


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2060089 said:


>


Lame!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dahl just said rain turns to snow, no totals mentioned.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;2060092 said:


> Lame!!!!!!!!!!


And in 2 days we will all be in the map that bill posted.

it'll change....


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;2060091 said:


> Weird. I haven't had that happen on ether truck


Same here....


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;2060095 said:


> And in 2 days we will all be in the map that bill posted.
> 
> it'll change....


Good. I actually want snow this year. Depending on it to much this season


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

New GFS will virtually flatline.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2060091 said:


> Weird. I haven't had that happen on ether truck


http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=2038772#post2038772


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

lwnmwrman22;2060099 said:


> new gfs will virtually flatline.


bam!!!!!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2060088 said:


>


His face looks funny


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2060100 said:


> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=2038772#post2038772


That's nuts. I haven't had that happen once on my '14 or my '15


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2060097 said:


> Good. I actually want snow this year. Depending on it to much this season


Same here... Just not for like a couple weeks... and not on Christmas...


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;2060060 said:


> Make sure to talk to your Chevy/gmc dealer for the fix. Last year my radio and hvac would act all funny when I was operating the plow. I have plow prep also. The voltage would drop to zero. I have been reading a thread in the Chevy discussion which describes this. Sounds like the fix won't be available until Christmas.


No kidding? I haven't heard of this. That's going to be pretty annoying.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2060100 said:


> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=2038772#post2038772


Dodges used to have problems with the headlights and relays. The plows drew too much lower when you'd run the dual burn option with the Boss headlights, and it would trip the PCM.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2060102 said:


> His face looks funny


He's in the permanent position from doing too many duck face selfies.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2060101 said:


> bam!!!!!!!!


Then 3 inches next Monday. ....


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2060101 said:


> bam!!!!!!!!


We think alot alike... Looks like you can get to WI on Thanksgiving attm...

You see what's behind it on next Monday MORNING though...


----------



## Drakeslayer

Camden;2060105 said:


> No kidding? I haven't heard of this. That's going to be pretty annoying.


Get ready for it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2060103 said:


> That's nuts. I haven't had that happen once on my '14 or my '15


Yeah... first time I was like "hmm... that was weird"... only happened a couple times, figured it was something with voltage, but couldn't replicate by tapping, holding, creating resistance, etc


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2060101 said:


> bam!!!!!!!!


Obviously seen it somewhere else first worth post only 5 min apart. I'm on to you


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2060111 said:


> We think alot alike... Looks like you can get to WI on Thanksgiving attm...
> 
> You see what's behind it on next Monday MORNING though...


I did.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2060114 said:


> Obviously seen it somewhere else first worth post only 5 min apart. I'm on to you


I'm onto SSS's predictions from last year. Figure since he's on vacation, someone has to stick their neck out.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2060106 said:


> Dodges used to have problems with the headlights and relays. The plows drew too much lower when you'd run the dual burn option with the Boss headlights, and it would trip the PCM.


My buddies the park lights on the plow would flicker


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2060104 said:


> Same here... Just not for like a couple weeks... and not on Christmas...


I'll take it whenever I can get it.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;2060103 said:


> That's nuts. I haven't had that happen once on my '14 or my '15


I skimmed over that thread pretty quick but it sounds like it only happens with gas engines with single battery's

Would make sense why we have not seen it then.


----------



## Doughboy12

Seriously.....
They have the street blocked off. 
They are milling about eating and drinking having a good time. 
And there are about 6-10 portable fire pits burning away in the middle of the street.


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;2060120 said:


> I skimmed over that thread pretty quick but it sounds like it only happens with gas engines with single battery's
> 
> Would make sense why we have not seen it then.


The one on there said he's on his 4th diesel and they all did. Wonder if it's a hit or miss type thing or what


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2060122 said:


> Seriously.....
> They have the street blocked off.
> They are milling about eating and drinking.
> And there are about 6-10 portable fire pits burning away.


Gotta stay warm

Almost drove down there today just to see what's going on.

I guess you gotta do what ya gotta do???


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2060124 said:


> Gotta stay warm
> 
> Almost drove down there today just to see what's going on.
> 
> I guess you gotta do what ya gotta do???


Apparently getting a job isn't on that list.............


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2060124 said:


> Gotta stay warm
> 
> Almost drove down there today just to see what's going on.
> 
> I guess you gotta do what ya gotta do???


They need to get a life and a job


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2060126 said:


> Apparently getting a job isn't on that list.............


They probably quit there job for this now that I think about it more


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2060128 said:


> They probably quit there job for this now that I think about it more


I should head down and see how much per hour being a professional protester makes. :laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Follow their Facebook page. It's more whites than minorities down there.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2060123 said:


> The one on there said he's on his 4th diesel and they all did. Wonder if it's a hit or miss type thing or what


Yeah, 1olddogtwo


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2060130 said:


> Follow their Facebook page. It's more whites than minorities down there.


Can't at this time.............................


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2060123 said:


> The one on there said he's on his 4th diesel and they all did. Wonder if it's a hit or miss type thing or what


I've posted a link to the thread with the (apparent) fix in here at least once...maybe twice. (On the Chevy/GMC models.)


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2060134 said:


> I've posted a link to the thread with the (apparent) fix in here at least once...maybe twice. (On the Chevy/GMC models.)


Mine doesn't have the problem so I'm not to concerned. Only problem with mine is its not out making money right now lol

Even in the gm models I haven't seen one with the issue


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;2060091 said:


> Weird. I haven't had that happen on ether truck


My 2500hd and 1500 would drop the cluster and come back after a lot of plowing and no time to rebuild. added a second battery, no further issues. a larger amp helps out as well, helps to regenerate the batteries better.


----------



## CityGuy

29° and cloudy


----------



## banonea

28 here. 

With luck I got a plow truck sold, see if he takes my counter offer. Also bidding on a different plow/tilt bed truck. hoping to win that one as well but wont know for a week.


----------



## banonea

Houston, we have a problem........


----------



## SnowGuy73

28° light breeze, cloudy.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2060150 said:


> Houston, we have a problem........


Just a little dirty.


----------



## CityGuy

Sven is begining to think the snow for thanksgiving may track more southeast like the last storm.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Heavy frost.


----------



## banonea

I got to stop getting up early with nothing to do.......bored


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

Are you guys using a site which will show past events, such as "It snowed 2 inches on Whatever Day"? I run into this issue with clients (mostly in the summer) where there needs to be a "look-back" at the weather to verify that it did or did not rain 6 inches in a day. I am not happy with what I find on NOAA, but not sure where else to look. With snow customers who can be particular on their trigger, I am hoping to find something more definitive.


----------



## banonea

Ironwood-Mn;2060160 said:


> Are you guys using a site which will show past events, such as "It snowed 2 inches on Whatever Day"? I run into this issue with clients (mostly in the summer) where there needs to be a "look-back" at the weather to verify that it did or did not rain 6 inches in a day. I am not happy with what I find on NOAA, but not sure where else to look. With snow customers who can be particular on their trigger, I am hoping to find something more definitive.


I am sure there is, i have never used any. Never worried about rain totals. As for snow totals with customers, i measure on site and note it on my route sheet at every location. You might have 2" on one side of town and 1/2" on the other. That way there is no question.

That is just me.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's almost like I Photoshop these maps. All the snow is gone out of the area now, except for the one blob over my service area.


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

banonea;2060162 said:


> I am sure there is, i have never used any. Never worried about rain totals. As for snow totals with customers, i measure on site and note it on my route sheet at every location. You might have 2" on one side of town and 1/2" on the other. That way there is no question.
> 
> That is just me.......


Thanks, that is exactly the track I have used in the past. In the summer we sometimes need to provide proof of pumping foundation lines, building pads etc. (commercial excavating work) in order to get paid. Clients always want you there to dry up the site, but then are unhappy and tend to forget what you did when you go to bill the change orders. I was hoping that there was a site that would be sort of "third party", instead of my word vs. theirs, which would then help eliminate any questions and all the he said-she said nonsense.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2060169 said:


> It's almost like I Photoshop these maps. All the snow is gone out of the area now, except for the one blob over my service area.


It'll change...


----------



## banonea

Ironwood-Mn;2060171 said:


> Thanks, that is exactly the track I have used in the past. In the summer we sometimes need to provide proof of pumping foundation lines, building pads etc. (commercial excavating work) in order to get paid. Clients always want you there to dry up the site, but then are unhappy and tend to forget what you did when you go to bill the change orders. I was hoping that there was a site that would be sort of "third party", instead of my word vs. theirs, which would then help eliminate any questions and all the he said-she said nonsense.


Lwrmn may have idea......


----------



## Green Grass

Roads have frost on them


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea;2060150 said:


> Houston, we have a problem........


Could be your noise...


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;2060188 said:


> Could be your noise...


I had the same thing with one of my other plow trucks. Jumped into it to move it and it was making noise as well so I checked and it was full of crap also. Cleaned both out and work great now.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;2060123 said:


> The one on there said he's on his 4th diesel and they all did. Wonder if it's a hit or miss type thing or what


Ahh...missed that,must be then.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2060169 said:


> It's almost like I Photoshop these maps. All the snow is gone out of the area now, except for the one blob over my service area.


Hopefully that moves another 100 miles SE.


----------



## Bill1090

Ice on Mille Lacs.


----------



## djagusch

cbservicesllc;2060188 said:


> Could be your noise...


Could be a cat!


----------



## Ranger620

Bill1090;2060201 said:


> Ice on Mille Lacs.


Ya thats not milacs lake. Bear skin lodge up in grand Maria. Milacs is still wide open


----------



## Ranger620

Ironwood-Mn;2060171 said:


> Thanks, that is exactly the track I have used in the past. In the summer we sometimes need to provide proof of pumping foundation lines, building pads etc. (commercial excavating work) in order to get paid. Clients always want you there to dry up the site, but then are unhappy and tend to forget what you did when you go to bill the change orders. I was hoping that there was a site that would be sort of "third party", instead of my word vs. theirs, which would then help eliminate any questions and all the he said-she said nonsense.


For commercial construction why is there no Forman on site? Change orders get a signature no exceptions. Even residential I always make the homeowner sign as the seem to never remember the discussion


----------



## TKLAWN

Ranger620;2060208 said:


> Ya tha S not milacs lake. Bear skin lodge up in grand Maria. Milacs is still wide open


Kinda small for milacs too.....


----------



## Ranger620

TKLAWN;2060210 said:


> Kinda small for milacs too.....


And way to many pine trees


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;2060208 said:


> Ya thats not milacs lake. Bear skin lodge up in grand Maria. Milacs is still wide open


Crap. Right you are. Well there is still a little skim ice.


----------



## ryde307

Took a last minute trip out west on Friday. Everything froze over Thursday night. Lots of geese flying but ducks were hard to find. Only a couple big lakes were open and we weren't set up for them. Tried to get on the fields they were feeding but the few we found the owners hunt and said no. Did find more pheasants than normal though. Planning on heading back on Thanksgiving to get on some fields.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;2060179 said:


> Lwrmn may have idea......


I use the co op observers from NWS.

http://www.cocorahs.org/ViewData/StateDailyPrecipReports.aspx?state=MN


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.cocorahs.org/ViewData/StateDailyPrecipReports.aspx?state=MN


----------



## Ranger620

ryde307;2060218 said:


> Took a last minute trip out west on Friday. Everything froze over Thursday night. Lots of geese flying but ducks were hard to find. Only a couple big lakes were open and we weren't set up for them. Tried to get on the fields they were feeding but the few we found the owners hunt and said no. Did find more pheasants than normal though. Planning on heading back on Thanksgiving to get on some fields.


You get the dog this week??


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2060130 said:


> Follow their Facebook page. It's more whites than minorities down there.


Yea most are paid protesters


----------



## CityGuy

Slippery spots all over. Dispatch is going insane and we are not salting. 

Road temp 32°
Air temp 34°


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2060227 said:


> http://www.cocorahs.org/ViewData/StateDailyPrecipReports.aspx?state=MN


Nice one! I will be using that.


----------



## qualitycut

How frozen is the ground? Need to get some edging in today but waiting a bit yet


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2060226 said:


> I use the co op observers from NWS.
> 
> http://www.cocorahs.org/ViewData/StateDailyPrecipReports.aspx?state=MN


This......


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2060266 said:


> How frozen is the ground? Need to get some edging in today but waiting a bit yet


Bring a pick for sure


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2060266 said:


> How frozen is the ground? Need to get some edging in today but waiting a bit yet


Hit and miss... couple inches in spots, soft in others


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2060266 said:


> How frozen is the ground? Need to get some edging in today but waiting a bit yet


Put in a paver driveway at my buddies shop last friday afternoon and frost was down about 4 inches. With that said it was an existing class 5 driveway that has been compacted for years with trucks driving over it. But there was still definitely some frost in the ground.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2060272 said:


> Hit and miss... couple inches in spots, soft in others


That's what I found yesterday. Zero, 2" over, 2".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gonna head to Northern Salt to get two pallets of salt today. Just called, someone is there M-F full time now.


----------



## ryde307

Ranger620;2060236 said:


> You get the dog this week??


Supposed to. I have to call today. I am somewhat planning on it either way.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;2060276 said:


> Gonna head to Northern Salt to get two pallets of salt today. Just called, someone is there M-F full time now.


What are they getting for a pallet? Straight sodium?

Starting my last cleanup now. Happy happy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;2060280 said:


> What are they getting for a pallet? Straight sodium?
> 
> Starting my last cleanup now. Happy happy.


I use North Pro Plus. Rated to -15. $350ish / pallet.

I like it, small consistent pellets that don't bridge in my spreader. Tinted a faint green so it can be seen it was spread.

My guys are at the last cleanup we need to do. Might send them out tomorrow to run over a couple tomorrow we had already been to.


----------



## Camden

Sooooo....my salt spreader's vibrator only works when the truck takes left turns 

What-in-the-frick???


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2060288 said:


> Sooooo....my salt spreader's vibrator only works when the truck takes left turns
> 
> What-in-the-frick???


Well that's strange. Must be a short in the wires somewhere


----------



## skorum03

Seeing lots of comps now with baggers and leaf boxes already today.

Roads still look like this now.


----------



## qualitycut

Nice out today


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2060288 said:


> Sooooo....my salt spreader's vibrator only works when the truck takes left turns
> 
> What-in-the-frick???


Glad you said salt spreader


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2060276 said:


> Gonna head to Northern Salt to get two pallets of salt today. Just called, someone is there M-F full time now.


Just got something from them in the mail today about the new spot. Sounds like its up and running.


----------



## ryde307

Just got a call to salt part of a parking lot. First snow money of the season.


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

Ranger620;2060209 said:


> For commercial construction why is there no Forman on site? Change orders get a signature no exceptions. Even residential I always make the homeowner sign as the seem to never remember the discussion


Yes, that sounds wonderful. Real world, it is usually more complicated than that. Most of our contracts are AIA based/client driven. If you want the job, you will sign THEIR contract. Only the very good GCs allow any typoe of negotiation, and that is pretty minimal. Most contacts also have clauses such as "The GC's rep on site is NOT authorized to make the decision to spend additional money on additional work". So we typically run through a whole process of e-mailing the GC's project manager, they e-mail the owner's rep, they e-mail to owner, the owner responds, the owner's rep responds to the GC's PM, then we finally get the ok to proceed. Very time consuming - jobs get delayed a lot because of this slow process. Our guys are pretty good about NOT doing additional work without proper authorization, but every year there is SOMEone who spends a day doing something because they want to "help out" the job. It makes us LOOK great, but doesn't help the pocket book. 
Some GC's actually try to trick/hammer you with this, I have learned the hard way who they are.


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

Ranger620;2060209 said:


> For commercial construction why is there no Forman on site? Change orders get a signature no exceptions. Even residential I always make the homeowner sign as the seem to never remember the discussion





LwnmwrMan22;2060227 said:


> http://www.cocorahs.org/ViewData/StateDailyPrecipReports.aspx?state=MN


Thx I'll check it out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2060329 said:


>


That works!!


----------



## Camden

lwnmwrman22;2060329 said:


>


nooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Drakeslayer

4 years ago


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2060334 said:


> 4 years ago


Nice Facebook memory.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;2060334 said:


> 4 years ago


Jeez I think the most I ever paid was under 4.10


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'll say this much. Northern Salt has enough money invested in this location, I can't see them NOT being in it for the long haul.

Good to see Frenchie still has a job.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2060344 said:


> I'll say this much. Northern Salt has enough money invested in this location, I can't see them NOT being in it for the long haul.


I was fully expecting that place to not be done in time. I was expecting a disaster like last year.

How much did the pallets end up being? I use the same stuff


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2060347 said:


> I was fully expecting that place to not be done in time. I was expecting a disaster like last year.
> 
> How much did the pallets end up being? I use the same stuff


$792 after tax.

That's with me just walking in and buying, not calling ahead and "bargaining".

About the same as last year. I was paying $375ish for just regular North Pro.

I too had the same apprehension.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

John Dee isn't basing his forecast off of this..
...


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;2060331 said:


> That works!!


Well hopefully it pushes up more to you then.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;2060354 said:


> John Dee isn't basing his forecast off of this..
> ...


Just a guess it's been trending east for a bit. Guessing he thought the model would bring it back a bit.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;2060362 said:


> Just a guess it's been trending east for a bit. Guessing he thought the model would bring it back a bit.


ECMWF is trending west.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2060348 said:


> $792 after tax.
> 
> That's with me just walking in and buying, not calling ahead and "bargaining".
> 
> About the same as last year. I was paying $350ish for just regular North Pro.
> 
> I too had the same apprehension.


$792??? What did you buy exactly?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;2060367 said:


> $792??? What did you buy exactly?


I think he'd been better off going to us salt. He could of had double or a little more for thesame money


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2060367 said:


> $792??? What did you buy exactly?


100 bags of North Pro Plus.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2060354 said:


> John Dee isn't basing his forecast off of this..
> ...


Maybe he's behind....


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2060371 said:


> 100 bags of North Pro Plus.


+ Tax :waving:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2060368 said:


> I think he'd been better off going to us salt. He could of had double or a little more for thesame money


I could also build a salt bin and buy close to 10 tons of bulk.

But I like this salt (have tried them all) and I don't have to go get 100 5 gallon pails.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2060374 said:


> + Tax :waving:


My $792 was after tax.

$7.40/bag


----------



## Bill1090

Note to self: the Note5 does NOT like water.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This is what I use....


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2060371 said:


> 100 bags of North Pro Plus.


OH! You bought 100 bags...makes much more sense now.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2060379 said:


> This is what I use....


Is it in the fancy bags or plain white ones?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2060376 said:


> My $792 was after tax.
> 
> $7.40/bag


Right... I was just saying the 792 was for 100 bags plus the tax associated... I've never found as good a product for so cheap personally...


----------



## NorthernProServ

Bill1090;2060377 said:


> Note to self: the Note5 does NOT like water.


I never buy phone insureance but I did this time when I picked up my note 5


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;2060377 said:


> Note to self: the Note5 does NOT like water.


I will take that into consideration...


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2060382 said:


> OH! You bought 100 bags...makes much more sense now.


He said he was getting TWO pallets. :waving:


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;2060377 said:


> Note to self: the Note5 does NOT like water.


Add iPhone to that list....although we found that out over the summer.


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;2060391 said:


> He said he was getting TWO pallets. :waving:


That would explain the 100 bags.


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;2060393 said:


> Add iPhone to that list....although we found that out over the summer.


Some water just splashed on my pants and is sending it haywire. The back button doesn't work when I touch it but it starts activating it on its own.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2060397 said:


> Some water just splashed on my pants and is sending it haywire. The back button doesn't work when I touch it but it starts activating it on its own.


Did you try something as simple as restarting it?

Sweat in the summer will do the same to a touch screen.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2060387 said:


> Right... I was just saying the 792 was for 100 bags plus the tax associated... I've never found as good a product for so cheap personally...


The purple stuff is "OK" but I can't get it as cheap, and it "seems" like it refreezes much faster rather than trying to get the area dried out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dahl is sticking with "an inch or two" for the cities on Thursday.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2060398 said:


> Did you try something as simple as restarting it?
> 
> Sweat in the summer will do the same to a touch screen.


Twice. Something is fried. I got lights blinking, screens moving, and and buttons being magically pushed. Off to Best Buy in the AM.


----------



## Bill1090

Locals are only talking rain here (thankfully). Next Monday looks interesting on the meteo though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2060402 said:


> Locals are only talking rain here (thankfully). Next Monday looks interesting on the meteo though.


It's already tanking after this morning's GFS run.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2060400 said:


> Dahl is sticking with "an inch or two" for the cities on Thursday.


Thats his famous line. Then if we get none doesn't sound bad and we get 3 or so isnt far off either


----------



## cbservicesllc

Oh boy... NAM is up... hopefully a mirage...


----------



## albhb3

Bill1090;2060397 said:


> I was waterboarding a terrorist and Some water just splashed on my pants and is sending it haywire. The back button doesn't work when I touch it but it starts activating it on its own.


ififty


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2060418 said:


> Oh boy... NAM is up... hopefully a mirage...


Above freezing for most of it though

Well i take that back just for the first little bit


----------



## qualitycut

You guys flag all your drives?


----------



## albhb3

NorthernProServ;2060388 said:


> I never buy phone insureance but I did this time when I picked up my note 5


good call I will never not have insurance I cant remember how many ive sent threw the washer. Heck the g4 I have now got ran over in the first 2 weeks at the boat launch


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;2060423 said:


> good call I will never not have insurance I cant remember how many ive sent threw the washer. Heck the g4 I have now got ran over in the first 2 weeks at the boat launch


Im easily a few k ahead with all the phone's i lost and broke in my early 20s


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2060422 said:


> You guys flag all your drives?


I didn't get $%7+$#(4 staked today. Got a call from one of my apartment I staked yesterday, the kids pulled the stakes.

I'm not staking it again.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2060421 said:


> Above freezing for most of it though
> 
> Well i take that back just for the first little bit


Needless to say, that little jump on Thanksgiving can just go away


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2060429 said:


> I didn't get $%7+$#(4 staked today. Got a call from one of my apartment I staked yesterday, the kids pulled the stakes.
> 
> I'm not staking it again.


Im only doing things with goofy shapes. 99 percent of the time you can see where eveything is unless its blowing 40mph


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2060430 said:


> Needless to say, that little jump on Thanksgiving can just go away


Yea, i agree


----------



## qualitycut

This morning


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;2060401 said:


> Twice. Something is fried. I got lights blinking, screens moving, and and buttons being magically pushed. Off to Best Buy in the AM.


Try putting it in a Ziploc of rice.


----------



## SnowGuy73

All the locals talking thanksgiving storm.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2060457 said:


> All the locals talking thanksgiving storm.


We're mounting and loading all trucks Wednesday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2060459 said:


> We're mounting and loading all trucks Wednesday.


Oh?...........


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2060457 said:


> All the locals talking thanksgiving storm.


Kstp showed all rain for me with mix almost to lwmr


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2060459 said:


> We're mounting and loading all trucks Wednesday.


I have 3 pallets of salt coming from NSI tomorrow


----------



## cbservicesllc

At least the GFS didn't agree with the NAM


----------



## qualitycut

Ian says maybe an inch here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2060480 said:


> Ian says maybe an inch here


Yeah, just enough for me to have to worry.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2060484 said:


> Yeah, just enough for me to have to worry.


admit it, those are your favorite


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2060480 said:


> Ian says maybe an inch here


Bring it....


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2060484 said:


> Yeah, just enough for me to have to worry.


Also said wont start to turn to snow till evening. For now.


----------



## qualitycut

Novak has circles out again


----------



## qualitycut

Kinda weird, ian played it off like not going to be a big deal and dont focus on it yet because it will change. He usually tries to make it sound like the world will end


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2060499 said:


> Novak has circles out again


Huh, he still can't come up with anything better than that..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2060506 said:


> Kinda weird, ian played it off like not going to be a big deal and dont focus on it yet because it will change. He usually tries to make it sound like the world will end


Yeah, the 5:30 forecast sounded completely different than the 5 forecast


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;2060507 said:


> Huh, he still can't come up with anything better than that..


Would you like squares? Diamonds? A rhombus?


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2060507 said:


> Huh, he still can't come up with anything better than that..


Yea i keep forgetting he doesnt put totals out until its snowing


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2060510 said:


> Would you like squares? Diamonds? A rhombus?


I just hate his travel impact maps, why not put some totals wirh it. Will in those circles be rain, snow, ice or a mix? Just pointless maps imo.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2060515 said:


> I just hate his travel impact maps, why not put some totals wirh it. Will in those circles be rain, snow, ice or a mix? Just pointless maps imo.


Not really. 99% of people are worried about travel impacts. That's what those maps show.

NWS has about .5" on the hourly.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2060515 said:


> I just hate his travel impact maps, why not put some totals wirh it. Will in those circles be rain, snow, ice or a mix? Just pointless maps imo.


I believe his maps are directed at regular people who are not in the snow service industry. I think it's a piss poor way of advertising as more people read this thread and read he's basically a joke


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2060518 said:


> Not really. 99% of people are worried about travel impacts. That's what those maps show.
> 
> NWS has about .5" on the hourly.


Yea normal people im talking about for us its pointless.


----------



## qualitycut

Bell started off with 2 in at most but can possibly slide south and only get a coating


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2060526 said:


> Bell started off with 2 in at most but can possibly slide south and only get a coating


Ian's 6 o'clock is down to a nuisance.

And no, I'm not infatuated with Ian, just at the MIL's house with the in-laws here. Ian's on in the background.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

This keeps up and it'll be all Iowa again which I'd prefer since it's a boarder line snow again


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Anyone have any experience with inverted snow blowers?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2060528 said:


> Ian's 6 o'clock is down to a nuisance.
> 
> And no, I'm not infatuated with Ian, just at the MIL's house with the in-laws here. Ian's on in the background.


#Lwmrheartsian


----------



## qualitycut

Bell did show snow likely early next week. Maybe its will be like last year and have snow on the models a week out and never snow


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;2060510 said:


> Would you like squares? Diamonds? A rhombus?


Look at his current map, I find it hard to believe the moderate impact is a strait line from Nebraska to Mi and only 75 miles wide at that.

?????


----------



## jimslawnsnow




----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2060535 said:


> Bell did show snow likely early next week. Maybe its will be like last year and have snow on the models a week out and never snow


I might have to find a part time job if that happens


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2060460 said:


> Oh?...........


Took Sanders and rear brine tanks off to haul sand and clay.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2060536 said:


> Look at his current map, I find it hard to believe the moderate impact is a strait line from Nebraska to Mi and only 75 miles wide at that.
> 
> ?????


That's where the best chance of icing/freezing rain is.


----------



## djagusch

jimslawnsnow;2060531 said:


> Anyone have any experience with inverted snow blowers?


I have some knowledge on it. Pm the question


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2060550 said:


> That's where the best chance of icing/freezing rain is.


I wish he would at least put what kind of precip. We wouldn't know without watching the other forecasts


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Earlier GFS










Last GFS










Shifting back to the west, getting a bit stronger.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2060569 said:


> Earlier GFS
> 
> Last GFS
> 
> Shifting back to the west, getting a bit stronger.


Looks like more a temp change or something... strongest still in the same spot...


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2060569 said:


> Earlier GFS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last GFS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shifting back to the west, getting a bit stronger.


You have your glasses on?


----------



## albhb3

you gotta be bleeping me the good ole usa grows a bit dimmer each day

http://www.foxnews.com/world/2015/1...ts-cultural-issues-could-offend/?intcmp=hpbt2


----------



## jimslawnsnow

albhb3;2060574 said:


> you gotta be bleeping me the good ole usa grows a bit dimmer each day
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/world/2015/1...ts-cultural-issues-could-offend/?intcmp=hpbt2


When is someone in this country going to grow a pair of balls and tell the offended people to pissoff


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2060591 said:


> When is someone in this country going to grow a pair of balls and tell the offended people to pissoff


JIMLAWN FOR PRESIDENT!!!!! :realmad:ussmileyflagwesport


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2060571 said:


> Looks like more a temp change or something... strongest still in the same spot...


This. .......


----------



## Drakeslayer

albhb3;2060574 said:


> you gotta be bleeping me the good ole usa grows a bit dimmer each day
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/world/2015/1...ts-cultural-issues-could-offend/?intcmp=hpbt2


I think that Ottawa is in Canada...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## snowman55

jimslawnsnow;2060591 said:


> When is someone in this country going to grow a pair of balls and tell the offended people to pissoff


Sounds like your voting for Trump.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Dahl says bigger snow for Sunday into Monday.

Heard him on the radio


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2060611 said:


> Dahl says bigger snow for Sunday into Monday.
> 
> Heard him on the radio


Kinda like what they said Thursday for Thanksgiving


----------



## unit28

.......'"/#*


----------



## skorum03

unit28;2060615 said:


> .......'"/#*


I need more than that


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;2060617 said:


> I need more than that


Ha good luck


----------



## unit28

EC, straight lined LPS through MN
Just have to figure isintropic lift on the western warm side of the track. .....


----------



## unit28

Just'a like'a dis...


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2060613 said:


> Kinda like what they said Thursday for Thanksgiving


Haha this.....


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2060623 said:


> EC, straight lined LPS through MN
> Just have to figure isintropic lift on the western warm side of the track. .....


Exactly what i was thinking


----------



## Green Grass

unit28;2060615 said:


> .......'"/#*


Excellent points.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2060615 said:


> .......'"/#*


You're quite the Sadist aren't you?


----------



## unit28

Boys and girls whom are lost in translation.
Just look here......

.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://www.weatheronline.co.uk/weat...1&MAPS=vn&CONT=namk&LAND=__&ZEIT=201511260600


----------



## Polarismalibu

Now it's showing rain??


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;2060635 said:


> http://www.weatheronline.co.uk/weat...1&MAPS=vn&CONT=namk&LAND=__&ZEIT=201511260600


Temp profile please. ........


----------



## unit28

Polarismalibu;2060637 said:


> Now it's showing rain??


Jim shows qpf precipitation quantity


----------



## jimslawnsnow




----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2060637 said:


> Now it's showing rain??


We have been talking about it for a few days. Temps are going to be right around freezing


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2060637 said:


> Now it's showing rain??


Dark blue is frzng rain....attm


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://www.weatheronline.co.uk/weat...ND=__&MORE=1&UP=0&R=0&DAY=6&ZEIT=201511300600

Max temps


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://www.weatheronline.co.uk/weat...ND=__&MORE=1&UP=0&R=0&DAY=6&ZEIT=201511300600

Min temps


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2060641 said:


>


I like the bottom one!


----------



## unit28

Doughboy12;2060644 said:


> Dark blue is frzng rain....attm


Dark blue is frzn, as in no liquid 
......mix , then snow into the night


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2060634 said:


> Boys and girls whom are lost in translation.
> Just look here.....
> 
> .


Oh boy... that looks like a lot of fun... Ice, Ice Baby...


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;2060646 said:


> http://www.weatheronline.co.uk/weat...ND=__&MORE=1&UP=0&R=0&DAY=6&ZEIT=201511300600
> 
> Min temps


awesome, thanks


----------



## Doughboy12

unit28;2060649 said:


> Dark blue is frzn, as in no liquid
> ......mix , then snow into the night


FZRN = freezing rain to me....but I'm just a home owner so what do I know.


----------



## unit28

Gfs/ecmwf...which appears to be the most probable solution at this time. 

This gives a swath of 1-3" from northeast ne into northwest ia and southern mn...


Northeast mn into central wi and northern mi. Also end up with a rather large swath .....


----------



## unit28

Doughboy12;2060657 said:


> FZRN = freezing rain to me....but I'm just a home owner so what do I know.


said mix,......
Frz rain turns solid as it lands

Check it out






What makes me sure is the 850mb temps.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;2060659 said:


> Gfs/ecmwf...which appears to be the most probable solution at this time.
> 
> This gives a swath of 1-3" from northeast ne into northwest ia and southern mn...
> 
> Northeast mn into central wi and northern mi. Also end up with a rather large swath .....


Every map I look at seems to be different. Anywhere from nothing to beING smack dab in the middle and every where in between


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;2060667 said:


> Every map I look at seems to be different. Anywhere from nothing to beING smack dab in the middle and every where in between


Go with probable?


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;2060667 said:


> Every map I look at seems to be different. Anywhere from nothing to beING smack dab in the middle and every where in between


IFIFY..Actually I didn't, just can't post without it anymore...

Don't tell anyone but I think we will have to watch this one actually unfold. Maybe wait for an Updated VRAC report.


----------



## Bill1090

Novak says plowable for some....... Kinda vauge.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2060667 said:


> Every map I look at seems to be different. Anywhere from nothing to beING smack dab in the middle and every where in between


Just like last year, no one knows


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;2060670 said:


> IFIFY..Actually I didn't, just can't post without it anymore...
> 
> Don't tell anyone but I think we will have to watch this one actually unfold. Maybe wait for an Updated VRAC
> 
> Your 01 truck doesn't have a video


----------



## unit28

Tomorrow will be a new day......



Happy holidays
Going to get grandkids tomorrow
Roads look to be bad from here to grand rapids wed, aft
Hope everyone stays safe, hug your family and friends


Peace


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;2060676 said:


> Your 01 truck doesn't have a video


None of them do now. Not sure why as they all did. I'll have to call them in the morning.


----------



## Doughboy12

unit28;2060664 said:


> said mix,......
> Frz rain turns solid as it lands
> 
> Check it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes me sure is the 850mb temps.


Just telling you what I read the ledgend at the bottom to say....


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2060670 said:


> IFIFY..Actually I didn't, just can't post without it anymore...
> 
> Don't tell anyone but I think we will have to watch this one actually unfold. Maybe wait for an Updated VRAC report.


Yes! Thumbs Up


----------



## Doughboy12

unit28;2060677 said:


> Tomorrow will be a new day......
> 
> Happy holidays
> Going to get grandkids tomorrow
> Roads look to be bad from here to grand rapids wed, aft
> Hope everyone stays safe, hug your family and friends
> 
> Peace


Safe travels to you and yours.............everyone else too.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Well new NAM is down like a half inch... curious if the GFS stays flatlined...


----------



## Doughboy12

Since Lwnmwrman didn't do it yet here you go.....
Ingredients:
Seasoned Stuffing – 1 large bag croutons or a loaf bread cut in cubes
1 package of mild Pork Sausage
1 lb hamburger
1 onion chopped
5 stalks celery chopped
4 cups Chicken Broth
Four White Castle Hamburgers (crumbled, I prefer no pickle).
Directions:
Brown the meat.
Sauté the onions and celery ( the less you sauté, the more crunch you get-it’s personal preference)
Mix ingredients and meat.
Sage to taste.
Bake covered at 325 degrees about 45 minutes.

Curtesy of Rookie at ESPN1500


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2060692 said:


> Well new NAM is down like a half inch... curious if the GFS stays flatlined...


Best advice is watch 500mb, 
Best thing is the vorticity shows the track of pending snow storms.

It'll show dry tongues and splitting systems etc....


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2060697 said:


> Best advice is watch 500mb,
> Best thing is the vorticity shows the track of pending snow storms.
> 
> It'll show dry tongues and splitting systems etc....


Copy... :salute:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm with SSS. Gonna have to just watch out the window.

For me, that'll mean staying here.

No Turkey for me.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I had a guy text me to say he can't plow this year he got offered a shoveling position at talberg. Do they pay crazy high or something


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2060701 said:


> I'm with SSS. Gonna have to just watch out the window.
> 
> For me, that'll mean staying here.
> 
> No Turkey for me.


Ahhhh. Wait and see what it says Wednesday.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2060703 said:


> Ahhhh. Wait and see what it says Wednesday.


More like Thursday morning, and that's still not a given either. Like the snow last week. I flipped flopped all over even the day it snowed......um I mean the night it snowed. Was supposed to snow during the day and then at night. It snowed for a couple hours. It was somewhere in between 1/4" and 1/2" depending on what side of town you were at. Like cabelas had a 1/4" at best. South of town where hwy14 is it might have exceeded 1/2"


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Now that my 06 is supposed to be sold, I need to get my 14 wired and mount put on " just in case" and hopefully my 97 will get sold this week too, then figure out if I can go all winter without an upgrade. Maybe certain areas won't get snow and I can pick up a cheap truck?


----------



## Drakeslayer

Polarismalibu;2060702 said:


> I had a guy text me to say he can't plow this year he got offered a shoveling position at talberg. Do they pay crazy high or something


Not sure what they are paying but I do know that Reliable is applying bulk salt for $100 a ton. Hmmmm how do they make that big corporate profit?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NWS cracks me up. My house has less than inch for Thursday, my service area which is to the west has 1"-2"

They have bano has less than 1/2". I thought the snow was heavier to my south east? Not north west?

And every one around me has less than inch? WTF


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;2060713 said:


> Not sure what they are paying but I do know that Reliable is applying bulk salt for $100 a 1/3 of a ton. Hmmmm how do they make that big corporate profit?


IFIFY :waving::waving::waving:


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2060715 said:


> IFIFY :waving::waving::waving:


Exactly. ......


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2060715 said:


> IFIFY :waving::waving::waving:


So a hidden $60 trip charge? Still seems low to me


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;2060713 said:


> Not sure what they are paying but I do know that Reliable is applying bulk salt for $100 a ton. Hmmmm how do they make that big corporate profit?


Fricken crazy!


----------



## banonea

NorthernProServ;2060388 said:


> I never buy phone insureance but I did this time when I picked up my note 5


I get it every time and I get my money's worth, believe me.........Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2060710 said:


> More like Thursday morning, and that's still not a given either. Like the snow last week. I flipped flopped all over even the day it snowed......um I mean the night it snowed. Was supposed to snow during the day and then at night. It snowed for a couple hours. It was somewhere in between 1/4" and 1/2" depending on what side of town you were at. Like cabelas had a 1/4" at best. South of town where hwy14 is it might have exceeded 1/2"


Yeah but by Thursday morning, I have to then drive 2 hours one way to eat, just to probably turn right around as soon as we're done eating to get back here to stare out the window.

Still don't understand why we don't have T-day here.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2060713 said:


> Not sure what they are paying but I do know that Reliable is applying bulk salt for $100 a ton. Hmmmm how do they make that big corporate profit?


Wow that's cheap... Do they own a salt company too?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2060726 said:


> Yeah but by Thursday morning, I have to then drive 2 hours one way to eat, just to probably turn right around as soon as we're done eating to get back here to stare out the window.
> 
> Still don't understand why we don't have T-day here.


I'd just go... roll the dice bro! Thumbs Up


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2060429 said:


> I didn't get $%7+$#(4 staked today. Got a call from one of my apartment I staked yesterday, the kids pulled the stakes.
> 
> I'm not staking it again.


I have the same issue with my 3 largest locations. staked first year with flags and ended up picking them all up in the spring. never again.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2060726 said:


> Yeah but by Thursday morning, I have to then drive 2 hours one way to eat, just to probably turn right around as soon as we're done eating to get back here to stare out the window.
> 
> Still don't understand why we don't have T-day here.


It makes too much sense for women to understand


----------



## cbservicesllc

I like Bel's Microcast best... possibly .1" in the Cities... "Another Model" shows 1-3 in the Cities...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2060728 said:


> I'd just go... roll the dice bro! Thumbs Up


Yea worst case you have to come home


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2060731 said:


> I like Bel's Microcast best... possibly .1" in the Cities... "Another Model" shows 1-3 in the Cities...


This is going to be a long effing winter I'm afraid. Is it me or is this cafe getting worse every year. I rememberwatching the weather back before the fancy screens. They had to move stuff around with velcro and they showed the whole US on the local channels. It snowed when they said and it rained when they said. And they were pretty accurate with totals if my memory serves me correctly. Carry on. Rant over


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2060735 said:


>


MTHRFKR!! on the line again of snow or no snow and the dumb little .7"

Jesus, I think I need to get out of the snow biz.


----------



## Doughboy12

Y'all see the moon???
Has a big ring around it.....at least here.
Have a picture. Doesn't do it justice. That ring isn't from the camera.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://minnesota.cbslocal.com/2015/11/23/gov-dayton-video-of-jamar-clark-shooting-is-inconclusive/


----------



## qualitycut

South east shift!!!


Edit. Must have looked to soon. Shifted a little but totals also went up


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2060741 said:


> http://minnesota.cbslocal.com/2015/11/23/gov-dayton-video-of-jamar-clark-shooting-is-inconclusive/


They're just never going to be happy...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2060745 said:


> They're just never going to be happy...


4-5 days ago, we were told to listen to the Governor, to #releasethetapes.

Now that the Governor says "yeah, don't really show anything", they say don't listen to the Governor and they're upset with him because they say others will fear they won't be believed if they come out against the Governor.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2060741 said:


> http://minnesota.cbslocal.com/2015/11/23/gov-dayton-video-of-jamar-clark-shooting-is-inconclusive/


I'm not quite sure why the videos would hurt thier investigation? If it's what it is, it is.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2060747 said:


> I'm not quite sure why the videos would hurt thier investigation? If it's what it is, it is.


No the naacp says mark Dayton saying it doesnt show anything will keep others from coming forward now.


----------



## qualitycut

Up to 6 for next monday Tuesday.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2060747 said:


> I'm not quite sure why the videos would hurt thier investigation? If it's what it is, it is.


The police cannot show the video because it is evidence


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2060749 said:


> Up to 6 for next monday Tuesday.


4.5 there Lwnmw- I mean, Quality... 

Thank God the GFS is still flatlined for Thursday


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2060749 said:


> Up to 6 for next monday Tuesday.


I had 7" for Thursday last week. When I got that little bit last week it was up in the 8" range. At this rate maybe you'll get .6"


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2060750 said:


> The police cannot show the video because it is evidence


I understand it's evidence, but that's not the reason they are giving why they can't or won't release it


----------



## jimslawnsnow

WTH is going on with NWS? I check and one time it says 1-2 then around an inch, back to 1-2 and now again around an inch. All with a few minutes.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Kuball says less than 1/2" for the whole se minnesota area. Confused


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2060751 said:


> 4.5 there Lwnmw- I mean, Quality...
> 
> Thank God the GFS is still flatlined for Thursday


I have 6 at 11:1


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2060756 said:


> Kuball says less than 1/2" for the whole se minnesota area. Confused


Thats why i dont put any stock into what the models or forecasts show. Changes every 10 min. Just irritating. It's like they have to much technology and thing to look at nowadays


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

cbservicesllc;2060750 said:


> The police cannot show the video because it is evidence


Evidence. Exactly. Dayton coming out with his opinion of it undermines all of the work the police and fbi are doing to confirm one way or the other. What would have happened if he thought the other way??? Not his job to verbalize his opinion on this, at least not yet.


----------



## Doughboy12

Found a picture of lwnmwrman mowing one of his schools.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2060762 said:


> Found a picture of lwnmwrman mowing one of his schools.


Can't be that's a Chevy not a dodge


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2060758 said:


> I have 6 at 11:1


Hmm... No Idea...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Shooting at the protest in Minneapolis


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2060772 said:


> Shooting at the protest in Minneapolis


So now the question is... How long are they going to continue to let people loiter?


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2060775 said:


> So now the question is... How long are they going to continue to let people loiter?


Forever........


----------



## Camden

5 people shot by a bunch of white guys. Lovely. That'll really help the situation...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2060778 said:


> 5 people shot by a bunch of white guys. Lovely. That'll really help the situation...


They were white guys? I didn't read it all. That must be the group that threatened to do it days ago


----------



## Polarismalibu

Should just be a matter of time now before they start burning the town down or shooting random white people


----------



## unit28

Bill1090;2060672 said:


> Novak says plowable for some....... Kinda vauge.


Some people are just never going to get it right.

student of business, is working well though


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2060781 said:


> Some people are just never going to get it right.
> 
> student of business, is working well though


Hahaha... Burn...


----------



## unit28




----------



## CityGuy

32° partly cloudy

Light wind


----------



## CityGuy

Sven says 1-2 thursday


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;2060797 said:


> Sven says 1-2 thursday


And he shows a mix for monday.


----------



## CityGuy

Shaffer says some snow showers thursday


----------



## TKLAWN

unit28;2060788 said:


>


very interesting.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

32° light breeze, few clouds.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS has 1-1.5" on the hourly for pretty much everything I have on Thanksgiving Day.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NWS has 1-3 Thursday day and around an inch at night now. WTH?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2060817 said:


> NWS has 1-3 Thursday day and around an inch at night now. WTH?


The trend has shifted north and west, like I said last night when everyone poo pooed and said it was in the same area.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Where the chance lies at more than 4" of snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Even NWS says up to 5" possible, 1-3" likely.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Heavy frost.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2060823 said:


> Where the chance lies at more than 4" of snow.


This one shows the heavier to the north. You're gonna be in the bullseye Thursday


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

................


----------



## SnowGuy73

Pre treating...


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2060826 said:


> Even NWS says up to 5" possible, 1-3" likely.


...........

Link doesn't work


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2060834 said:


> Pre treating...


You guys are?


----------



## banonea

I got to admit, I hope it don't do anything till after the first. I got to get a skyjack lift into the back of a property to replace some soffit and fascia on a apartment building on Sat, then while I got the lift, I am going to trim some trees at the new place before the snow hits. the dam thing has been dropping branches left and right. almost hit my truck and the wife's car more than once, did drop a small branch on one of my plows.......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2060843 said:


> I got to admit, I hope it don't do anything till after the first. I got to get a skyjack lift into the back of a property to replace some soffit and fascia on a apartment building on Sat, then while I got the lift, I am going to trim some trees at the new place before the snow hits. the dam thing has been dropping branches left and right. almost hit my truck and the wife's car more than once, did drop a small branch on one of my plows.......


You're lucky with no plow damage since you have westerns.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2060846 said:


> You're lucky with no plow damage since you have westerns.


In all the years I have been plowing, I have had very few problems with my westerns, and I run HARD. I have had 1 Meyer and it was a workhorse as well. there is something to be said for older equipment, a little more maintenance, but more reliable in my opinion. all of my plows are older except the new Fisher I got last year, and to date, no issues........knock on wood


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2060838 said:


> ...........
> 
> Link doesn't work


It was just the NWS weather story. I haven't been able to figure out how to turn the link into an image without photbucketing it. Some I can, not that one.

Figure everyone here knows where to look for it anyways.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2060826 said:


> Even NWS says up to 5" possible, 1-3" likely.


You're psyching yourself out man


----------



## Bill1090

Lse NWS says 1-3 in the weather story, yet the app says less than 1"....


----------



## skorum03

Paul Douglas says not much on Thanksgiving and a "coating" sunday, monday.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2060863 said:


> Lse NWS says 1-3 in the weather story, yet the app says less than 1"....


App has upto 5" for bano


----------



## jimslawnsnow

The European map unit posted still shows moisture south. I'm out and bano is barely in if I am seeing correctly


----------



## Bill1090

Would the yellow gfs line be the most recent on the meteo?


----------



## cbservicesllc

skorum03;2060869 said:


> Paul Douglas says not much on Thanksgiving and a "coating" sunday, monday.


Wow... I'm shocked that he isn't predicting doomsday!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;2060874 said:


> Would the yellow gfs line be the most recent on the meteo?


Dark Red... I turn off all the check boxes in the snowfall plot except Compaction...


----------



## Bill1090

cbservicesllc;2060884 said:


> Dark Red... I turn off all the check boxes in the snowfall plot except Compaction...


Oh that helped a lot!

New one is flatlined! Let's keep it that way!


----------



## qualitycut

Forest lake has no totals and a 40% day and 20% night


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2060889 said:


> Forest lake has no totals and a 40% day and 20% night


 NWS only posts totals if it's 50% or more.

Any less you have to look at the hourly.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2060870 said:


> App has upto 5" for bano


I seen that......


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2060884 said:


> Dark Red... I turn off all the check boxes in the snowfall plot except Compaction...


Thats why i have 7 for early next week and you had 4.5 or 5


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2060891 said:


> NWS only posts totals if it's 50% or more.
> 
> Any less you have to look at the hourly.


I know so there for your still only at 40


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;2060886 said:


> Oh that helped a lot!
> 
> New one is flatlined! Let's keep it that way!


Interesting... I just went and looked at KLSE, your GFS is up vs our NAM for KMSP... Wonder which one will win... Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

Nws weather story is crap, pretty muxh anyone can get 1-5 inches lol


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2060889 said:


> Forest lake has no totals and a 40% day and 20% night


I have same percentages and 1.2 on the hourly before midnight Thursday night.

You just have to dig into the hourly if % is low...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2060894 said:


> I know so there for your still only at 40


WBL is 60%, Taylor's Falls is 50%. All in the 1.25-1.5" totals.

I've already resigned to staying home.

Even if I go over for Thanksgiving, it's not like I can party with the family and still direct everyone over here.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2060893 said:


> Thats why i have 7 for early next week and you had 4.5 or 5


Ahhhh now it all makes sense


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2060897 said:


> Nws weather story is crap, pretty muxh anyone can get 1-5 inches lol


Better chance for you than me


----------



## Bill1090

cbservicesllc;2060895 said:


> Interesting... I just went and looked at KLSE, your GFS is up vs our NAM for KMSP... Wonder which one will win... Thumbs Up


Neither of them. They'll both be wrong and we will get nothing.

Edit. Except for the area "along and North of 94"


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2060901 said:


> WBL is 60%, Taylor's Falls is 50%. All in the 1.25-1.5" totals.
> 
> I've already resigned to staying home.
> 
> Even if I go over for Thanksgiving, it's not like I can party with the family and still direct everyone over here.


You know if you stay home it's not going to snow right?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2060909 said:


> You know if you stay home it's not going to snow right?


That's what I'm hoping for.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

He shifted SE slightly from yesterday.


----------



## unit28

Going to be a lot of mix, drizzly mix/ little snow


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2060900 said:


> I have same percentages and 1.2 on the hourly before midnight Thursday night.
> 
> You just have to dig into the hourly if % is low...


Yea i know how it works just saying 40 is better than 80


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2060909 said:


> You know if you stay home it's not going to snow right?


That's the same thing I'm going thru. I wanna leave Friday morning for ND. If I plan on leaving we'll get snow and I won't get to leave. If I just plan on staying home we get nothing. 
Guess I just go muzzle loader hunting instead


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2060915 said:


> Yea i know how it works just saying 40 is better than 80


This. I agree 40% is way better than 80%


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2060914 said:


> Going to be a lot of mix, drizzly mix/ little snow


That's what I figure too. Frozen sidewalks Friday morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

North Center in Center City is froze over this morning.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2060923 said:


> North Center in Center City is froze over this morning.


Nice! Might actually be able to go out the first week of December


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2060914 said:


> Going to be a lot of mix, drizzly mix/ little snow


Good enough for me!


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2060923 said:


> North Center in Center City is froze over this morning.


Got those mirrors out I see..... Out trolling again?
Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2060915 said:


> Yea i know how it works just saying 40 is better than 80


I certainly agree with that...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2060932 said:


> Got those mirrors out I see..... Out trolling again?
> Thumbs Up


It's a dodge that's the in position


----------



## Bill1090

It will be such a cluster cafe trying to plow this. The timing looks to be right in line with all the idiots shopping.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2060934 said:


> It's a dodge that's the in position


My bad...........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2060932 said:


> Got those mirrors out I see..... Out trolling again?
> Thumbs Up


Mirrors are folded in


----------



## Bill1090

Hey LwnMwr, I'm looking at an 07 Dodge 1500 with the 5.7. Any opinions on that year class of trucks? Did dodge get all of there tranny issues worked out by then?


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;2060937 said:


> My bad...........


Homeowner gotta step up your game if you wanna hang around the big dogs.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2060940 said:


> Hey LwnMwr, I'm looking at an 07 Dodge 1500 with the 5.7. Any opinions on that year class of trucks? Did dodge get all of there tranny issues worked out by then?


No idea. I put 2nd gear in my '06 2 winters ago.

One of my '01s I bought I had to put a tranny in 2 years ago.

I had a '95 1500 years ago we put a tranny in at 150,000 miles.

That's the only issues I've ever had with drive trains other than ujoints.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So I pull into my Sr. High to stake it. All I hear across the whole school grounds, including OUTSIDE is Bingo being called.

WTF???


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2060947 said:


> So I pull into my Sr. High to stake it. All I hear across the whole school grounds, including OUTSIDE is Bingo being called.
> 
> WTF???


Lay off the drugs man


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2060947 said:


> So I pull into my Sr. High to stake it. All I hear across the whole school grounds, including OUTSIDE is Bingo being called.
> 
> WTF???


Someone flip the wrong switch on the PA system???


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;2060935 said:


> It will be such a cluster cafe trying to plow this. The timing looks to be right in line with all the idiots shopping.


That's why I try to avoid retail accounts.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2060950 said:


> Lay off the drugs man


Schools are drug, tobacco, firearm,and alcohol free zones. No way he could get any of those in there.


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;2060953 said:


> That's why I try to avoid retail accounts.


I more meant trying to drive to the different accounts.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Apparently they are playing school wide Turkey Bingo.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Oh, by the way... NAM is down...


----------



## Bill1090

I'm liking this.


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;2060954 said:


> Schools are drug, tobacco, firearm,and alcohol free zones. No way he could get any of those in there.


I get 2 of the 4 in there.........


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2060964 said:


> I get 2 of the 4 in there.........


I hope it's the T&A.....;-)
Or the F with a note.....


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2060947 said:


> So I pull into my Sr. High to stake it. All I hear across the whole school grounds, including OUTSIDE is Bingo being called.
> 
> WTF???


Turkey bingo we always played day before


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2060967 said:


> Turkey bingo we always played day before


Wtf is turkey bingo?


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;2060964 said:


> I get 2 of the 4 in there.........


I got 3 of the 4. Ah those were the days.....


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;2060966 said:


> I hope it's the T&A.....;-)
> Or the F with a note.....


Been "noted" for years


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;2060968 said:


> Wtf is turkey bingo?


That's what I'm wondering


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2060968 said:


> Wtf is turkey bingo?


Bingo with thanksgiving words


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2060973 said:


> Bingo with thanksgiving words


Ahh 10-4......


----------



## Bill1090

Bank gave me a green light. Looks like I'm going to be a Dodge Snob.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2060979 said:


> Bank gave me a green light. Looks like I'm going to be a Dodge Snob.


What you going to use the 1500 for


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2060980 said:


> What you going to use the 1500 for


I was thinking the same thing


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;2060968 said:


> Wtf is turkey bingo?


Dude... they don't play turkey bingo in WI or what?


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2060980 said:


> What you going to use the 1500 for


As my personal/hunting/fishing truck. Probably put a topper on it. Keep the miles on the Super Duty low.


----------



## Bill1090

cbservicesllc;2060983 said:


> Dude... they don't play turkey bingo in WI or what?


No idea. 3/4+ of our school was always gone thanksgiving week hunting.


----------



## Bill1090




----------



## TKLAWN

Been at Zeigler for an hour wtf!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2061000 said:


> Been at Zeigler for an hour wtf!!


At least it isn't snowing. Plus there's been a lot of posts to keep you entertained.

Like Black Lives Matters Minneapolis on Facebook for more fine reading material.


----------



## Polarismalibu

TKLAWN;2061000 said:


> Been at Zeigler for an hour wtf!!


Dang I bought my machine in less time


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2060994 said:


>


----------



## Doughboy12

TKLAWN;2061000 said:


> Been at Zeigler for an hour wtf!!


Time to head to Zantigo!!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;2061000 said:


> Been at Zeigler for an hour wtf!!


So I shouldn't go there today?


----------



## unit28

Temps........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Forecast discussion.....

DURING THE AFTERNOON...WE LOOK TO SEE A PRECIP
TRANSITION ZONE FROM ABOUT ALBERT LEA TO EAU CLAIRE. JUST WEST OF
WHERE THE TRANSITION ZONE SETS UP...2-4 INCHES OF SNOW IS BEGINNING
TO LOOK MORE LIKELY...WITH AN INCH OR TWO STILL LOOKING GOOD FOR THE
TWIN CITIES ON THANKSGIVING...WHICH WOULD BE THE FIRST MEASURABLE
SNOW OF THE SEASON.


----------



## unit28

Mankato................to s/se


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2061018 said:


> Temps........


Looks good to me! Just warm enough!


----------



## qualitycut

On pace to be able to go out for my buddies bday tonight


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;2061003 said:


> Like Black Lives Matters Minneapolis on Facebook for more fine reading material.


terrorist group


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2061031 said:


> On pace to be able to go out for my buddies bday tonight and be hungover all day tomorrow


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2061031 said:


> On pace to be able to go out for my buddies bday tonight


sounds expensive


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;2061041 said:


> sounds expensive


Yea then have tomorrow night and class reunion Saturday


----------



## NorthernProServ

Cleanups done!!!...thank God


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

LwnmwrMan22;2060923 said:


> North Center in Center City is froze over this morning.


I lived on north end for 15 years. Loved fishing first ice. Hit the walleye bar and almost guaranteed supper.


----------



## qualitycut

Wish i could get drunk off 3 beers like lwmr


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2061052 said:


> Wish i could get drunk off 3 beers like lwmr


Hard ciders. 8%. That's like 5 beers.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ironwood-Mn;2061050 said:


> I lived on north end for 15 years. Loved fishing first ice. Hit the walleye bar and almost guaranteed supper.


We have a trailer in hillcrest. I'm sure you know where that is


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ironwood-Mn;2061050 said:


> I lived on north end for 15 years. Loved fishing first ice. Hit the walleye bar and almost guaranteed supper.


Really??? Wonder if I know ya.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2061052 said:


> Wish i could get drunk off 3 beers like lwmr


I can do 13 and hardly feel it now it seems


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

Polarismalibu;2061054 said:


> We have a trailer in hillcrest. I'm sure you know where that is


When Mary turretin owned it we would go for beers and burgers. No burgers now, I don't think.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Annnnnnd recommendations on best place to get load binders and chain.... Go!


----------



## albhb3

Larry Taylor, 18; Jalen Watson, 21; and Diano Gordan, 24 

anybody want to wager on how fast all 3 of these guys are either fried in the chair or murdered in prison. What a bunch of POS thugs


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2061048 said:


> Cleanups done!!!...thank God


3 touch ups left here.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2061062 said:


> Annnnnnd recommendations on best place to get load binders and chain.... Go!


Fleet farm.....


----------



## albhb3

cbservicesllc;2061062 said:


> Annnnnnd recommendations on best place to get load binders and chain.... Go!


fleet farm HA I WIN QC


----------



## djagusch

cbservicesllc;2061062 said:


> Annnnnnd recommendations on best place to get load binders and chain.... Go!


Did you get a trailer?

I went to northern tool for chains and such.


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;2061062 said:


> Annnnnnd recommendations on best place to get load binders and chain.... Go!


http://m.northerntool.com/products/shop~tools~product_13791_13791?hotline=false


----------



## Doughboy12

albhb3;2061064 said:


> Larry Taylor, 18; Jalen Watson, 21; and Diano Gordan, 24
> 
> anybody want to wager on how fast all 3 of these guys are either fried in the chair or murdered in prison. What a bunch of POS thugs


Wait what???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2061071 said:


> Wait what???


Probably the 3 that shot up the 4th precint last night.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2061076 said:


> Probably the 3 that shot up the 4th precint last night.


Guy in Bloomington was arrested about 11:30. No name that I saw. Said he was a 23 year old white guy.

Update: "Police said Tuesday that they arrested a 32-year-old Hispanic man in South Minneapolis and a 23-year-old white man in nearby Bloomington. Neither was immediately identified."


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2061066 said:


> Fleet farm.....


I'd 2nd that.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2061082 said:


> I'd 2nd that.


And a chance to see hotties, not at Northern


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2061090 said:


> And a chance to see hotties, not at Northern


Hot moms toy shopping! Yeah baby!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2061062 said:


> Annnnnnd recommendations on best place to get load binders and chain.... Go!


Fleet farm or northern


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2061071 said:


> Wait what???


Guys that killed the preacher's pregnant wife.


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;2061069 said:


> Did you get a trailer?
> 
> I went to northern tool for chains and such.


Going to get one tomorrow and pick up skids... Gonna be a long day...


----------



## albhb3

Doughboy12;2061071 said:


> Wait what???


http://www.cnn.com/2015/11/24/us/indiana-amanda-blackburn-killing/index.html


----------



## albhb3

cbservicesllc;2061096 said:


> Guys that killed the preacher's pregnant wife.


ding ding ding...
they were good boys turning there life around says the ones sister

musta been turning there life around right after 3 armed burglaries, rape and murder all in one day


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;2061096 said:


> Guys that killed the preacher's pregnant wife.


There were 3 that did it?


----------



## albhb3

Camden;2061103 said:


> There were 3 that did it?


yep that's why I posted all 3 names


----------



## Bill1090

albhb3;2061104 said:


> yep that's why I posted all 3 names


I figured it was just for effect...


----------



## Camden

albhb3;2061104 said:


> yep that's why I posted all 3 names


Wow, I only heard about one. Awful.


----------



## Bill1090




----------



## albhb3

Doughboy12;2061079 said:


> Guy in Bloomington was arrested about 11:30. No name that I saw. Said he was a 23 year old white guy.
> 
> Update: "Police said Tuesday that they arrested a 32-year-old Hispanic man in South Minneapolis and a 23-year-old white man in nearby Bloomington. Neither was immediately identified."


your crazy they don't let Mexicans into the kkk


----------



## qualitycut

Done with leaves! !! Have a few Cut backs we may do that were extras next week of its nice.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2061111 said:


>


Love the low confidence on location and total


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

All of my north stuff is below 1/2" on the hourly now.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2061117 said:


> Love the low confidence on location and total


Yeah. At least they are honest about it.


----------



## snowman55

anyone looking for western plow wings? I have a couple extra sets.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2061118 said:


> All of my north stuff is below 1/2" on the hourly now.


Lame!!!....


----------



## Polarismalibu

snowman55;2061120 said:


> anyone looking for western plow wings? I have a couple extra sets.


For a mvp plus????


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2061117 said:


> Love the low confidence on location and total


billions spent on weather equipment cant predict 40 hours out.... What is this run by the gubmint or somethin


----------



## Doughboy12

snowman55;2061120 said:


> anyone looking for western plow wings? I have a couple extra sets.


mvp3..........?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2061126 said:


> mvp3..........?


Guessing most people wouldn't have a extra set of those laying around


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2061127 said:


> Guessing most people wouldn't have a extra set of those laying around


 I know.......not that I am in a position to add them. Or need them.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2061128 said:


> I know.......not that I am in a position to add them. Or need them.


Might be a bit overkill for the driveway


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Surprising how quickly it starts to chill off in the afternoon.

It was nice out an hour ago, now the chill is already back in the air.

Got 5 schools, a charter school, 2 townhomes and 3 commercial properties staked today.

Should get 90% of what's left tomorrow........ After I get the trampoline down.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2061131 said:


> Surprising how quickly it starts to chill off in the afternoon.
> 
> It was nice out an hour ago, now the chill is already back in the air.


Was just thinking the same thing. It didn't feel as warm as it was Supposed to be today.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2061118 said:


> All of my north stuff is below 1/2" on the hourly now.


We're comin! We're comin!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2061128 said:


> I know.......not that I am in a position to add them. Or need them.


Get them and charge Quality more per hour for your plow!


----------



## banonea

snowman55;2061120 said:


> anyone looking for western plow wings? I have a couple extra sets.


Price?.......


----------



## SSS Inc.

Protesters on the MOve!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2061135 said:


> Get them and charge Quality more per hour for your plow!


Ha maybe he would get a normal amount done then


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2061163 said:


> Ha maybe he would get a normal amount done then


You think that would be all it would take???


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2061167 said:


> You think that would be all it would take???


Well my other guy is going to be out of town thanksgiving so if we get snow 8 hr route


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2061170 said:


> Well my other guy is going to be out of town thanksgiving so if we get snow 18 hr route


What, is he Lwnmwr??


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2061172 said:


> What, is he Lwnmwr??


Ha, yup. Im going to sit at home.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2061062 said:


> Annnnnnd recommendations on best place to get load binders and chain.... Go!


Olsen chain and cable.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2061170 said:


> Well my other guy is going to be out of town thanksgiving so if we get snow 8 hr route


Got it..... Thumbs Up


----------



## NorthernProServ

Lots of snow equipment on the move today.

Just picked up 2 pallets of salt here


----------



## Bossisbest

cbservicesllc;2061135 said:


> Get them and charge Quality more per hour for your plow!


How come it doesn't work that way at cb?


----------



## djagusch

Bossisbest;2061181 said:


> How come it doesn't work that way at cb?


Trollin, trollin, trolling.


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;2061184 said:


> Trollin, trollin, trolling.


Cb has some enemies


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dahl shows 2.2"


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2061192 said:


> Dahl shows 2.2"


For the metro?


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2061188 said:


> Cb has some enemies


No kidding. Get your popcorn.


----------



## skorum03

NorthernProServ;2061179 said:


> Lots of snow equipment on the move today.
> 
> Just picked up 2 pallets of salt here


Saw a fair number of trailers with mowers and baggers, plows on the trucks


----------



## qualitycut

Bell shows it se of me


----------



## Bossisbest

Camden;2061195 said:


> No kidding. Get your popcorn.


It was just a joke fellas.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://minnesota.cbslocal.com/2015/11/24/reality-check-cheap-thanksgiving-gas/


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

GFS tanked for Monday as well.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Schaeffer leads off by saying travel will be fine over the Holiday.


----------



## qualitycut

Bossisbest;2061202 said:


> It was just a joke fellas.


Figured...... no one can hate cbservicesllc


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2061203 said:


>


That's a pretty narrow band that could shift either way..

On the plus today I picked up the rental skid, put the other three plows on and got a wide-out put on my new truck.

Lwnmwr if you need any help when it doesn't snow much here I'll have a spare...


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2061194 said:


> For the metro?


Correct......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Like the forecast.... My pic is is blurry as well.


----------



## unit28

Bossisbest;2061202 said:


> It was just a joke fellas.


Seems to happen every year attm......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2061211 said:


> Figured...... no one can hate cbservicesllc


No kidding.

Sounds good TK.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ian is a tool...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ian says maybe 1-2"


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;2061218 said:


> Ian is a tool...


#thisjustin


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;2061220 said:


> #thisjustin


Who's Justin?


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2061213 said:


> That's a pretty narrow band that could shift either way..
> 
> On the plus today I picked up the rental skid, put the other three plows on and got a wide-out put on my new truck.
> 
> Lwnmwr if you need any help when it doesn't snow much here I'll have a spare...


Get in line


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2061223 said:


> Who's Justin?


Probably just in


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bossisbest;2061202 said:


> It was just a joke fellas.


You gotta watch out... the dogs are viscious... Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

Bells looks better than kstps map


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2061226 said:


> Probably just in


.....................


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2061226 said:


> Probably just in


Yah think????


----------



## cbservicesllc

Be interesting to see what things say tonight as we'll be about 48 out...


----------



## djagusch

cbservicesllc;2061233 said:


> Be interesting to see what is out the window thursday as it will be a corect forecast...


Ifify. #sss


----------



## SSS Inc.

djagusch;2061236 said:


> ifify. #sss #vrac


ifify............


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;2061236 said:


> Ifify. #sss


Hahaha no doubt...


----------



## qualitycut

Russia is going to go ape cafe on isis


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2061232 said:


> Yah think????


Well snowguy is a government employee now, didnt know if he can still think for himself


----------



## cbservicesllc

Down to .4" on my hourly... more freezing rain now


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2061242 said:


> Russia is going to go ape cafe on isis


At least Putin has the balls. Not like our president he just wants to reason with them


----------



## Camden

Bossisbest;2061202 said:


> It was just a joke fellas.


Whew! Crisis averted...


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;2061238 said:


> ifify............


When you back from vacation. Need to call ya but dont want to bother you on vacation


----------



## unit28

Dump truck rolled on highway 65 rice Creek near Bram

On my way to mcG


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2061232 said:


> Yah think????


Quality is a little slow


----------



## unit28

Got gas for a dollar 82 in Cambridge with discounts


----------



## unit28

Better check your temperature profiles through the atmosphere different levels going to be different temperatures you bet ya


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2061256 said:


> Quality is a little slow


Way to make a grown man cry.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2061266 said:


> Way to make a grown man cry.


Did you spill your beer?


----------



## Green Grass

unit28;2061259 said:


> Got gas for a dollar 82 in Cambridge with discounts


1.79 normal price for unleaded


----------



## unit28

Low humidity knife lake
31°


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2061242 said:


> Russia is going to go ape cafe on isis


Yikes, Russians are nuts. ISIS will cry


----------



## unit28

Green Grass;2061268 said:


> 1.79 normal price for unleaded


Lucky..........


----------



## qualitycut

So so far Russia has had a commercial airliner shot down, a fighter jet and they captured one of the pilots and then shot down a rescue helicopter looking for the pilots. Obama says not to escalate it wtf


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2061267 said:


> Did you spill your beer?


Not yet


----------



## NorthernProServ

Dahl says 2-4" for Cites...but could change stay tuned....


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;2061249 said:


> When you back from vacation. Need to call ya but dont want to bother you on vacation


Sure thing. I'll be headed back tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;2061278 said:


> Dahl says 2-4" for Cites...but could change stay tuned....


Doh K.......


----------



## qualitycut

Now bell shows 1.2


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2061242 said:


> russia is going to go ape cafe on Turkey and not for Thanksgiving.


ifify...............


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2061270 said:


> Low humidity knife lake
> 31°


That is pretty low


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2061275 said:


> So so far Russia has had a commercial airliner shot down, a fighter jet and they captured one of the pilots and then shot down a rescue helicopter looking for the pilots. Obama says not to escalate it wtf


He is such a libtard...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Schaeffer didn't show totals on his 6 pm forecast. Should we be worried?


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2061225 said:


> Get in line


Cause it never snows east of the airport.....


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2061298 said:


> Cause it never snows east of the airport.....


Besides sss house

It did say east a minute ago.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2061299 said:


> Besides sss house
> 
> It did say east a minute ago.


I'm slightly North and West of the airport.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Apparently Dahl just said 3-5"


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;2061305 said:


> Apparently Dahl just said 3-5"


and more Sunday/Monday.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2061304 said:


> I'm slightly North and West of the airport.


Go sit on a beach or something


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2061305 said:


> Apparently Dahl just said 3-5"


I wonder if he switched from booze to drugs


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2061299 said:


> Besides sss house
> 
> It did say east a minute ago.


I'm strait west of Molnau airport does that count?


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2061295 said:


> Schaeffer didn't show totals on his 6 pm forecast. Should we be worried?


KTTC is saying trace to 3 for me, from the way the map looked, i dont see tou guys getting much.......


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2061313 said:


> I wonder if he switched from booze to drugs


I wonder if you'll ever get that stick out of your ass.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2061313 said:


> I wonder if he switched from booze to drugs


Might be taking Ken Queerlows bipolar meds!


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2061317 said:


> I'm strait west of Molnau airport does that count?


Sure, im 8 blocks west and 2 south of the ssp airport


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2061313 said:


> I wonder if he switched from booze to drugs


Not sure, I wasn't watching but got text from two different people.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2061319 said:


> I wonder if you'll ever get that stick out of your ass.


Im going to need to, need it to pry those hockey pucks out of yours


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2061323 said:


> Not sure, I wasn't watching but got text from two different people.


Interesting. ........


----------



## NorthernProServ

banonea;2061318 said:


> KTTC is saying trace to 3 for me, from the way the map looked, i dont see tou guys getting much.......


Dahl showed you and Jim in 5+


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;2061305 said:


> Apparently Dahl just said 3-5"


Must have got hot new details to up it from 2-4" 
:/


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2061326 said:


> Dahl showed you and Jim in 5+


Lol here we go again...... what were we at


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2061323 said:


> Not sure, I wasn't watching but got text from two different people.


He said on the 5 pm news 3-5" SE of the cities.


----------



## qualitycut

You know how i know no one has any idea. Novak hasn't even updated


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2061329 said:


> Lol here we go again...... what were we at


6 pm was 2-4" metro.....but now sounds like snow guy said he upped it.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2061332 said:


> He said on the 5 pm news 3-5" SE of the cities.


Thats what i heard, i guess people could take it as just south not Rochester and such


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;2061328 said:


> Must have got hot new details to up it from 2-4"
> :/


Bring it......


----------



## Bill1090

Down to less than 1/2" Thursday night.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2061304 said:


> I'm slightly North and West of the airport.


My old hood.......


----------



## NorthernProServ

A couple inches of snow aren't out of the question from southwestern Minnesota through the Twin Cities and into northwestern Wisconsin.



Another ripple in the upper level winds will increase the clouds on Sunday, and possibly produce some more snow by Sunday evening. This storm system is more than likely going to stick around for a few days. After starting out as a small ripple in the jet stream, it's expected to develop into a large swirl that's going to just sit there and spin for several days. That should keep the chance for snow around at least Monday and Tuesday, and possibly into Wednesday as well. If you have travel plans next week, be sure to check the latest forecast before heading out, because this could turn into a plan changer if the snow gets heavy enough by early next week. 


Yours truly, Dave Dahl


----------



## NorthernProServ

He says it like we will be getting a foot Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Um..... I have at least an 8 point buck standing in my front yard, if not bigger. Friggin phone cam focuses on the headlights reflecting off the trees instead of the buck.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2061353 said:


> Um..... I have at least an 8 point buck standing in my front yard, if not bigger. Friggin phone cam focuses on the headlights reflecting off the trees instead of the buck.


Keep him corralled and fed till I get there Saturday with the muzzle loader


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;2061350 said:


> He says it like we will be getting a foot Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday


If we get 1-2" Thursday so we can do the new sites once I would take that foot next week!


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2061353 said:


> Um..... I have at least an 8 point buck standing in my front yard, if not bigger. Friggin phone cam focuses on the headlights reflecting off the trees instead of the buck.


So can I bow hunt your place this year???


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2061353 said:


> Um..... I have at least an 8 point buck standing in my front yard, if not bigger. Friggin phone cam focuses on the headlights reflecting off the trees instead of the buck.


Choot em!! Choot em!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2061356 said:


> So can I bow hunt your place this year???


C'mon over. There are tree stands already in place.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2061355 said:


> If we get 1-2" Thursday so we can do the new sites once I would take that foot next week!


Bring on 18" Friday.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;2061344 said:


> A couple inches of snow aren't out of the question from southwestern Minnesota through the Twin Cities and into northwestern Wisconsin.
> 
> Another ripple in the upper level winds will increase the clouds on Sunday, and possibly produce some more snow by Sunday evening. This storm system is more than likely going to stick around for a few days. After starting out as a small ripple in the jet stream, it's expected to develop into a large swirl that's going to just sit there and spin for several days. That should keep the chance for snow around at least Monday and Tuesday, and possibly into Wednesday as well. If you have travel plans next week, be sure to check the latest forecast before heading out, because this could turn into a plan changer if the snow gets heavy enough by early next week.
> 
> Yours truly, Dave Dahl


Kinda opposite of what he says on tv


----------



## Ranger620

SnowGuy73;2061359 said:


> Bring on 18" Friday.


No. Let's get a few under the belt to get everything running good first.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2061332 said:


> He said on the 5 pm news 3-5" SE of the cities.


What about straight south of the cities?


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2061355 said:


> If we get 1-2" Thursday so we can do the new sites once I would take that foot next week!


Sounds horrible. ..


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2061336 said:


> 6 pm was 2-4" metro.....but now sounds like snow guy said he upped it.


What the heck... The weather terrorists must not have looked at the latest models... Plus whatever NWS is looking at...


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2061360 said:


> Kinda opposite of what he says on tv


Got to cover himself lol


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2061350 said:


> He says it like we will be getting a foot Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday


Ummmmmm what?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ranger620;2061361 said:


> No. Let's get a few under the belt to get everything running good first.


You worry too much.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2061364 said:


> What the heck... The weather terrorists must not have looked at the latest models... Plus whatever NWS is looking at...


Why they go up?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2061370 said:


> Why they go up?


No, CB is saying the same as the rest of us....wtf is he looking at??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Besides, it's Drama Dahl. I don't even watch KSTP anymore for weather.
I would rather watch #snowpalooza than Dahl.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2061370 said:


> Why they go up?


I'm just confused or something... NAM was up a half inch at 3, GFS flatlined at 5... People were saying all the experts were at like little to nothing between 4 and 530... Now all heck is breaking loose and we're going to get a foot next week...

Oh, and my NWS hourly was at 1.7 this morning and is now down to .4...


----------



## qualitycut

lwnmwrman22;2061372 said:


> no, cb is saying the same as the rest of us....wtf is he looking at??


10-4. . ...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2061375 said:


> I'm just confused or something... NAM was up a half inch at 3, GFS flatlined at 5... People were saying all the experts were at like little to nothing between 4 and 530... Now all heck is breaking loose and we're going to get a foot next week...
> 
> Oh, and my NWS hourly was at 1.7 this morning and is now down to .4...


Lol no one said a foot he's just making it sound like arrmagedon was what north was saying


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2061372 said:


> No, CB is saying the same as the rest of us....wtf is he looking at??


This......


----------



## qualitycut

Just seen a graphic with 9 inches in osseo for Thursday


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2061378 said:


> Lol no one said a foot he's just making it sound like arrmagedon was what north was saying


Yeah, sounds like it'll be snow showers for 3 days, 1-2" per day.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2061374 said:


> Besides, it's Drama Dahl. I don't even watch KSTP anymore for weather.
> I would rather watch #snowpalooza than Dahl.


Amen brother... He's seriously the only one that can get me spun up...


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2061381 said:


> Just seen a graphic with 9 inches in osseo for Thursday


Let's go!.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2061381 said:


> Just seen a graphic with 9 inches in osseo for Thursday


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2061381 said:


> Just seen a graphic with 9 inches in osseo for Thursday


^^ this guy...:0


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2061382 said:


> Yeah, sounds like it'll be snow showers for 3 days, 1-2" per day.


I'm game!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2061381 said:


> Just seen a graphic with 9 inches in osseo for Thursday


Richard...


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2061378 said:


> Lol no one said a foot he's just making it sound like arrmagedon was what north was saying


This.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2061392 said:


> Richard...


I don't think he was back until tomorrow?


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2061363 said:


> Sounds horrible. ..


Sounds like a lot of drinking trip money.... I mean fishing trip money


----------



## SSS Inc.

Anybody check the Ecmwf?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2061280 said:


> Doh K.......


Won't snow now because we will be ready for it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2061402 said:


> Won't snow now because we will be ready for it.


This.........


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2061397 said:


> Anybody check the Ecmwf?


Nope... you?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2061359 said:


> Bring on 18" Friday.


Yes sir.......


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2061404 said:


> This.........


Got your iron on?


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2061414 said:


> Got your iron on?


Nope.

Probably tomorrow after lunch I heard.


----------



## Drakeslayer

CityGuy;2061414 said:


> Got your iron on?


Doesn't the new guy always start on the shoveling crew?


----------



## unit28

.......to much rain?..............


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drakeslayer;2061423 said:


> Doesn't the new guy always start on the shoveling crew?


That's facilities job.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2061419 said:


> Nope.
> 
> Probably tomorrow after lunch I heard.


I guess we are having a shop day. Put away remaing summer stuff and run through winter stuff. Also doing our weekly grease.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2061424 said:


> .......to much rain?..............


Looks like there may be an error with that map... Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2061424 said:


> .......to much rain?..............


Uh, I ain't clicking that link with that name....you've REALLY gone off the deep end.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2061358 said:


> C'mon over. There are tree stands already in place.


Don't tempt me I'll actually show up


----------



## jimslawnsnow

we are almost to page 9,000. are there any threads with this many pages or more? does plowsite have the capability for 10,000 pages?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2061440 said:


> Uh, I ain't clicking that link with that name....you've REALLY gone off the deep end.


Hahahahahahaha... I had to go back and look...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Son of a... NAM is up to 3... although it doesn't get down to 32 until the snow is mostly over...


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2061469 said:


> Son of a... NAM is up to 3... *although it doesn't get down to 32 until the snow is mostly over...*


Not if you use the NAM's temperatures which are a few degrees colder than NWS.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;2061484 said:


> Not if you use the NAM's temperatures which are a few degrees colder than NWS.


You got a vrac yet


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;2061361 said:


> No. Let's get a few under the belt to get everything running good first.


^^^^^^^^this^^^^^^^^^^PLEASE^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## unit28

Because the lower atmosphere is cooler 
like this morning actually was a bit foggy
ec shows more sinking caa into friday from the Canadian whatchamacallit


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2061484 said:


> Not if you use the NAM's temperatures which are a few degrees colder than NWS.


I hope it snows just for you


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2061484 said:


> Not if you use the NAM's temperatures which are a few degrees colder than NWS.


Yep, you're right, back to the drawing board, hence the snow...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ian's back with 1-2" of sloppy snow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2061493 said:


> Ian's back with 1-2" of sloppy snow.


Thank God I'm in the NW metro for once... Just keeps going up as you go Southeast


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2061495 said:


> Thank God I'm in the NW metro for once... Just keeps going up as you go Southeast


Not from my location


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2061493 said:


> Ian's back with 1-2" of sloppy snow.


Just watched him. I had to rewind it. He says flurries then a few minutes later say 1-2". Then at the end says flurries. Seriously I had to watch it again I though my age was catching up with me


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2061497 said:


> Just watched him. I had to rewind it. He says flurries then a few minutes later say 1-2". Then at the end says flurries. Seriously I had to watch it again I though my age was catching up with me


Sounds like good old Mr. Concussion... #snoway


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## unit28

Dew points and humidity levels are highest se
.
Metro area at the deformation level, they're not as high.

Nam dews......


----------



## qualitycut

2k for a western tornado new motor good deal?


----------



## Drakeslayer

Novak has us at 0-2"


----------



## unit28

GFS ...........sunny fri.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2061499 said:


>


Friday


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2061506 said:


> GFS ...........sunny fri.


Yea probably .05 on friday so they always do the forecast like that


----------



## qualitycut

So is that a good deal on the salter


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2061499 said:


>


He needs to lay off the sauce...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2061499 said:


>


He had 8" for me for last week's snow


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2061512 said:


> So is that a good deal on the salter


Nah, pass the info, I'll low ball him


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2061512 said:


> So is that a good deal on the salter


Yes thats a great deal


----------



## jimslawnsnow

My NWS app is totally different that the lap top version


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2061505 said:


> Novak has us at 0-2"


Hmm.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2061506 said:


> GFS ...........sunny fri.


Sun's out, guns out wesport


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2061501 said:


> 2k for a western tornado new motor good deal?


yes!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2061523 said:


> yes!!!!!!!!!!!


K bought. He has another new motor 2800


----------



## Ranger620

Bell says 1" maybe 2".


----------



## banonea

Kttc said up to 3" around here, north of Rochester better chance of snow, south of Rochester better chance of rain, slushy mix in Rochester


----------



## jimslawnsnow

https://rmn.craigslist.org/pts/5329210433.html

Holy over priced


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2061522 said:


> Sun's out, guns out wesport


Put them away big shooter


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2061525 said:


> K bought. He has another new motor 2800


2k I'd buy it. Does it have controller too or just salter


----------



## cbservicesllc

Edit: Hey look, 180,000! Thumbs Up

Shows the snow starting to exit around Noon...









Hard to say...


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2061525 said:


> K bought. He has another new motor 2800


If you get it, make sure to wash at the end of the season. Forgot to do mine last year and i froze the chain for the motor/spinner. Replaced it with a chain made to be submerged in saltwater, wont have that problem again. Other than that, never had a problem. Dose it have the anti cavitation bar in the middle of the sander? If not I would strongly recommend getting it, makes a major difference in the way the sander operates. Only other suggestion I would have for you, go to your favorite parts store and ask them for a 100 amp breaker to put instead of the 100 amp fuses that come with them factory. You will blow the fuse, it does happen and there about $10 a piece to replace, if you put the breaker in you just flipped the breaker and you're good to go. Breaker will probably run you about $30


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2061530 said:


> 2k I'd buy it. Does it have controller too or just salter


Everything and its a 14 new motor in both. He won't go 2k its worth more


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2061534 said:


> If you get it, make sure to wash at the end of the season. Forgot to do mine last year and i froze the chain for the motor/spinner. Replaced it with a chain made to be submerged in saltwater, wont have that problem again. Other than that, never had a problem. Dose it have the anti cavitation bar in the middle of the sander? If not I would strongly recommend getting it, makes a major difference in the way the sander operates. Only other suggestion I would have for you, go to your favorite parts store and ask them for a 100 amp breaker to put instead of the 100 amp fuses that come with them factory. You will blow the fuse, it does happen and there about $10 a piece to replace, if you put the breaker in you just flipped the breaker and you're good to go. Breaker will probably run you about $30


Has a new chain too


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2061536 said:


> Everything and its a 14 new motor in both. He won't go 2k its worth more


New, i paid $2800.00, but drove to Bloomington IL to get it.


----------



## Doughboy12

Was at Target in AV tonight. It is next door to Best Buy. There is a large tent already set up in line... #loooooooooser


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2061537 said:


> Has a new chain too


So he has another one to sell?


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2061537 said:


> Has a new chain too


Cool...........


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2061539 said:


> New, i paid $2800.00, but drove to Bloomington IL to get it.


No way you bought a brand new tornado for 2800


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2061539 said:


> New, i paid $2800.00, but drove to Bloomington IL to get it.


Toppers plus is about 6k installed


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2061541 said:


> So he has another one to sell?


Text me 6514701856 and i will send you a pic


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2061501 said:


> 2k for a western tornado new motor good deal?


Without knowing anything else, that seems like a good deal. Got any pics?


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2061543 said:


> No way you bought a brand new tornado for 2800


If you would like to see the recipt, i will show it to you.


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2061541 said:


> So he has another one to sell?


Yes a bigger one. 2800 I think he said....1 page back.


----------



## Drakeslayer

banonea;2061547 said:


> If you would like to see the recipt, i will show it to you.


I think we all would.....


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2061544 said:


> Toppers plus is about 6k installed


Hence the reason I drove over 500 miles to buy it. Quality truck in IL.


----------



## banonea

Drakeslayer;2061550 said:


> I think we all would.....


Got to look thru some tax records, but i will dind it


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2061547 said:


> If you would like to see the recipt, i will show it to you.


Was it the LT?


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;2061554 said:


> Was it the LT?


It is the smaller one, i think 1.8 yard.....


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2061550 said:


> I think we all would.....


Yea there is no way it was brand new unless they robed a truck


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2061555 said:


> It is the smaller one, i think 1.8 yard.....


LT is half yard.
The others are 1.5, 1.8, and 2.5


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2061540 said:


> Was at Target in AV tonight. It is next door to Best Buy. There is a large tent already set up in line... #loooooooooser


Yeahhhhh... No thanks...


----------



## qualitycut




----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2061560 said:


>


Is that an old steel style one?


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2061557 said:


> LT is half yard.
> The others are 1.5, 1.8, and 2.5


That makes sense. Good job homeowner! !


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2061562 said:


> Is that an old steel style one?


Its a 13 or 14


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;2061557 said:


> LT is half yard.
> The others are 1.5, 1.8, and 2.5


mine is the 1.8 yard

I will look for the receipt tomorrow. it was 3 years ago.....


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2061565 said:


> Its a 13 or 14


The one next to it is the new style...........from what I know. And must be a 2.5 yard.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2061560 said:


>


Mine is like the one with the rounded top. If you have a choice, take that one. the other looks like their older model. if it is, do some research, there was some issues with the first models of the tornado. I can't remember what they were, but I know they were spendy to fix when they broke. western rushed to put it on the market and it was bad.....


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2061570 said:


> Mine is like the one with the rounded top. If you have a choice, take that one. the other looks like their older model. if it is, do some research, there was some issues with the first models of the tornado. I can't remember what they were, but I know they were spendy to fix when they broke. western rushed to put it on the market and it was bad.....


Other is a 8ft


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;2061568 said:


> The one next to it is the new style...........from what I know. And must be a 2.5 yard.


that is the new style, but that is also the same style as the 1.8 yd as well. not sure what the 1.5 looks like


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2061572 said:


> that is the new style, but that is also the same style as the 1.8 yd as well. not sure what the 1.5 looks like


They all look the same I think. At least in the add.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2061571 said:


> Other is a 8ft


I belive mine is a 7'5" or 8' but I would half to look. comes to the end of the tailgate on my ford with the gate down


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2061570 said:


> Mine is like the one with the rounded top. If you have a choice, take that one. the other looks like their older model. if it is, do some research, there was some issues with the first models of the tornado. I can't remember what they were, but I know they were spendy to fix when they broke. western rushed to put it on the market and it was bad.....


All 13 and newer


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2061571 said:


> Other is a 8ft


Just my suggestion, go for the newer one, better set up


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2061574 said:


> I belive mine is a 7'5" or 8' but I would half to look. comes to the end of the tailgate on my ford with the gate down


If it is 1.8 it is 117" long......overall
http://www.westernplows.com/wp/mobile/showroom/tornado


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2061575 said:


> All 13 and newer


Really? I wonder why it looks so different than muine, that is when I got mine.


----------



## cbservicesllc

New GFS stays flatlined all the way through...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2061579 said:


> New GFS stays flatlined all the way through...


Yeaaa buddy! !!!!


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2061579 said:


> New GFS stays flatlined all the way through...


Until Monday went back up


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2061585 said:


> Until Monday went back up


Huh? ...............


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2061591 said:


> Huh? ...............


Meteo for Monday went back uo


----------



## Deershack

Back from hunting. Good news is that I got a buck-didn't have to use my doe tag. 10 point and 176#. Also won a rifle at a vol. fireman's raffle. Bad news is that I missed the big buck pay off by 3+# ($250) and blew a hub on the trailer on the way home. Lost the wheel and for all I know, it's still rolling through the woods off Hwy 73, Awesome shop in Barnum ( Ossi's) flatbeded me in, ordered parts on the way and had me back on the road within 3 hrs.


----------



## CityGuy

35° partly cloudy
Light wind


----------



## SnowGuy73

37° calm, clouds.


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;2061607 said:


> 37° calm, clouds.


Broken. .....
36 attm.....
Hard south wind good isintropic lift

Warm side of LPS has best kinetics.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Brickman says 1-2"


----------



## SnowGuy73

Above average all next week too. 

Lame!


----------



## Bill1090

35°

NWS app says less than .5", but the weather story has 1-2.


----------



## Bill1090

Looks like a washout today and tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Lynch says maybe an inch.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Truck shows 44°


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;2061618 said:


> 35°
> 
> NWS app says less than .5", but the weather story has 1-2.


41 here

That's what I was seeing as well for me. don't think they have a clue. Going to prepare for the worst, hope for the best. thinking about brining in everyone, if for nothing else a good warm up to the season. do a shake down of all the gear and new guys. if they can't handle this storm, they wont handle the rest of the winter.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2061631 said:


> 41 here
> 
> That's what I was seeing as well for me. don't think they have a clue. Going to prepare for the worst, hope for the best. thinking about brining in everyone, if for nothing else a good warm up to the season. do a shake down of all the gear and new guys. if they can't handle this storm, they wont handle the rest of the winter.....


That's what I'm doing as well. Hoping I hire a couple of shovelers today. I need 3 to make a quicker route. 2 will work


----------



## Bill1090

They are all so similar, yet so different.


----------



## Bill1090




----------



## Ranger620

The sunrise this morning was red you know what that means


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;2061644 said:


> The sunrise this morning was red you know what that means


It's a bad day to be on a boat?


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2061634 said:


> That's what I'm doing as well. Hoping I hire a couple of shovelers today. I need 3 to make a quicker route. 2 will work


I had a great response from my craigslist add. I got 5 responses, hired 2 of them. Had one guy return from the lawn care crew for the winter. One of my new hires is going to bring in a guy he knows will work and is looking. H a guy that left last year to go to school is coming back to drive as well, so that makes 4 drivers counting myself and 4 shoveler's to cover 47 locations, should make things go smooth with any luck......


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;2061644 said:


> The sunrise this morning was red you know what that means


No, What???????????


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2061594 said:


> Meteo for Monday went back uo


I guess I don't see it...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm going with the fact it's going to take 8 hours to get an inch of snow, that it's going to be during the day (minimal radiant heat, but some) and that most of the inch will melt on the pavement.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2061644 said:


> The sunrise this morning was red you know what that means


Red Skies in the morning - sailor's warning


----------



## Ranger620

banonea;2061653 said:


> No, What???????????


The old sailors saying.

Red sky at night is a sailors delight. Meaning the next day will be nice
Red sky morning sailors take warning. Meaning not so nice the next day


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2061656 said:


> I'm going with the fact it's going to take 8 hours to get an inch of snow, that it's going to be during the day (minimal radiant heat, but some) and that most of the inch will melt on the pavement.


Agreed... Bel said off and on during the day...

And This from this AM's forecast discussion...

THE GFS/ECMWF HAVE SHIFTED THE QPF PATTERN ABOUT A
COUNTY FARTHER SOUTHEAST...AND WITH THE SLOWLY EVOLVING POSITIVE
TILT TO THE SYSTEM AND POTENTIAL FOR CONVECTIVE ELEMENTS SOUTH OF
THE FORECAST AREA...WE REALLY CANT ENVISION A DRAMATIC SHIFT TO
THE NORTH. THIS MEANS THE ENTIRE WESTERN HALF OF THE FORECAST AREA/INCLUDING ST. CLOUD...REDWOOD FALLS AND EVEN THE NORTHWEST TC METRO/ WILL LIKELY END UP WITH LITTLE SNOW OUT OF THIS SYSTEM. WE THINK THE P-TYPE FOR MOST OF EAST CENTRAL AND SOUTH CENTRAL MN WILL BE SNOW.

....THE NAM PRODUCES SNOW
AMOUNTS OF 5-7 INCHES IN THE EASTERN FORECAST AREA...*BUT IT IS
ALSO A STRONGER/WESTERN AND SLOWER OUTLIER COMPARED TO THE
GFS/ECMWF/GEM.*


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I think I'll stay home tonight, see what the weather is going to do.

Worse case leave in the morning, eat at 2, then head back and be home about 5.

Get everything ready tonight.


----------



## skorum03

Accuweather showing upper 30s - low 40s in the next 10 to 15 days


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;2061644 said:


> The sunrise this morning was red you know what that means


i just had clouds


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;2061670 said:


> Accuweather showing upper 30s - low 40s in the next 10 to 15 days


I don't have any


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;2061675 said:


> I don't have any


Interesting


----------



## Ranger620

skorum03;2061680 said:


> Interesting


Funny I have a night of 35 for Monday with 3" of snow on accuweather


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2061656 said:


> I'm going with the fact it's going to take 8 hours to get an inch of snow, that it's going to be during the day (minimal radiant heat, but some) and that most of the inch will melt on the pavement.


Yup......attm it says .01 in six hours?


----------



## SSS Inc.

That was the most aggressive TSA search I've ever been a part of. Full body scan revealed I have balls of steel. That is the only logical conclusion.


----------



## Polarismalibu

So how bad will my dump trailer get if I keep salt in it inside my shop


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2061693 said:


> So how bad will my dump trailer get if I keep salt in it inside my shop


Be fine as long as it doesn't get wet, or even damp.

I would put a tarp in the bottom, wrap it up the sides. I assume you're thinking of leaving it there for bulk??

It'll get damp just from the humidity as well, but not too bad.


----------



## Greenery

Yaaawn, what's with all the weather talk in here? Is it supposed to snow or somthing?


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;2061693 said:


> So how bad will my dump trailer get if I keep salt in it inside my shop


Can you just get the supersacks and place those in the trailer?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;2061702 said:


> Can you just get the supersacks and place those in the trailer?


Unless he plans on scooping out with a skid and loading a v-box.

Although just go get 4-5-6 super sacks, leave those in the dump, then lift them over the V-box, slice the bottom and you're instantly loaded.

I think I'm onto something here.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

JohnDee has snow SE. Trace - 1" for the cities.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;2061702 said:


> Can you just get the supersacks and place those in the trailer?


Dose northern have those?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2061697 said:


> Be fine as long as it doesn't get wet, or even damp.
> 
> I would put a tarp in the bottom, wrap it up the sides. I assume you're thinking of leaving it there for bulk??
> 
> It'll get damp just from the humidity as well, but not too bad.


Yeah I don't have anywhere else to keep some. I might just go with the sacks that's not a half bad idea.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2061706 said:


> Unless he plans on scooping out with a skid and loading a v-box.
> 
> Although just go get 4-5-6 super sacks, leave those in the dump, *then lift them over the V-box, slice the bottom and you're instantly loaded.*
> 
> I think I'm onto something here.......


I haven't been following the conversation but I load my Vbox by doing exactly what you described.


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;2061708 said:


> Dose northern have those?


I'm not sure. Last time I got some it was from US Salt.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;2061711 said:


> I'm not sure. Last time I got some it was from US Salt.


I haven't called us this year yet. They wouldn't sell anything to me last time I went there because I hadn't bought enough the year before.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2061712 said:


> I haven't called us this year yet. They wouldn't sell anything to me last time I went there because I hadn't bought enough the year before.


That's Supposidly changed. I called and got s price list. He said to come when ever, just call ahead for the sacks


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Well my 06 went up the road to Hudson. Gonna miss that truck. I hope he gives me first chance at buying it back if he sells it and I need a another truck


----------



## SnowGuy73

My nws is at 1-2" now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2061708 said:


> Dose northern have those?


Northern has Super sacks. $275ish for 1.1 tons of North Pro Plus.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;2061716 said:


> My nws is at 1-2" now.


Graphic shows 1-3" for me.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2061717 said:


> Northern has Super sacks. $275ish for 1.1 tons of North Pro Plus.


Wow that's over double what us just told me.

Us is out of them right now. Said they re stock those on Fridays. I'm just going to get enough in my dump trailer to salt my stuff lightly Friday and get the sacks next time


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2061714 said:


> That's Supposidly changed. I called and got s price list. He said to come when ever, just call ahead for the sacks


Yeah he said come on down. I suppose that hurt there pocket book turning people away last year.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2061706 said:


> Unless he plans on scooping out with a skid and loading a v-box.
> 
> Although just go get 4-5-6 super sacks, leave those in the dump, then lift them over the V-box, slice the bottom and you're instantly loaded.
> 
> I think I'm onto something here.......


Now that's a winner


----------



## CityGuy

Well that was easier than I thought. Put a request in to mndot for a sign. Figured they would have to do a traffic study and it would take months if it happened at all. Just got an email back saying it will be up next week hopefully some time.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2061722 said:


> Well that was easier than I thought. Put a request in to mndot for a sign. Figured they would have to do a traffic study and it would take months if it happened at all. Just got an email back saying it will be up next week hopefully some time.


And the sign said, "Long-haired freaky people need not apply"
So I tucked my hair up under my hat and I went in to ask him why
He said, "You look like a fine upstanding young man, I think you'll do"
So I took off my hat, I said, "Imagine that, huh, me workin' for you"
Whoa, oh, oh
Sign, sign, everywhere a sign
Blockin' out the scenery, breakin' my mind
Do this, don't do that, can't you read the sign?

Five Man Electrical Band


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2061722 said:


> Well that was easier than I thought. Put a request in to mndot for a sign. Figured they would have to do a traffic study and it would take months if it happened at all. Just got an email back saying it will be up next week hopefully some time.


So what's the sign say??


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;2061727 said:


> So what's the sign say??


Yes...........do tell.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2061727 said:


> So what's the sign say??


"Please just let us do our job"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2061724 said:


> And the sign said, "Long-haired freaky people need not apply"
> So I tucked my hair up under my hat and I went in to ask him why
> He said, "You look like a fine upstanding young man, I think you'll do"
> So I took off my hat, I said, "Imagine that, huh, me workin' for you"
> Whoa, oh, oh
> Sign, sign, everywhere a sign
> Blockin' out the scenery, breakin' my mind
> Do this, don't do that, can't you read the sign?
> 
> Five Man Electrical Band


Sure that wasn't Tesla?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2061716 said:


> My nws is at 1-2" now.


I'm 1-2 day and less than 1 night


----------



## albhb3

Sitting in the duck blind for 2 nice for November no coat on and comfy


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2061738 said:


> I'm 1-2 day and less than 1 night


Same here....


----------



## albhb3

Just got a triple of scaulp


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Down to 19 properties left to stake in Forest Lake / Wyoming.

Hopefully done by sunset.

So much for the rain between 8 am and 4 pm they were calling for this morning.

Just got done running home to make the White Castle stuffing for tomorrow, too bad I won't get to enjoy it.


----------



## Bill1090

My current meteo. Maybe I'll have to head north and help you guys out.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2061757 said:


> Down to 19 properties left to stake in Forest Lake / Wyoming.
> 
> Hopefully done by sunset.
> 
> So much for the rain between 8 am and 4 pm they were calling for this morning.
> 
> Just got done running home to make the White Castle stuffing for tomorrow, too bad I won't get to enjoy it.


Maybe they'll get tomorrow's daytime snow wrong too


----------



## cbservicesllc

At least the RAP should start chiming in pretty soon in order to help us make an accurate VRAC opinion...


----------



## TKLAWN

And we're pre treating......


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2061727 said:


> So what's the sign say??


No turn on red


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2061732 said:


> Sure that wasn't Tesla?


Waaaaaay before Tesla even existed........


----------



## CityGuy

Iron on, tanks mounted and full of Apex and salt loaded.

Ready to all be unloaded on Friday.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2061783 said:


> Iron on, tanks mounted and full of Apex and salt loaded.
> 
> Ready to all be unloaded on Friday.


Haha, good call...


----------



## TKLAWN

cbservicesllc;2061776 said:


> At least the RAP should start chiming in pretty soon in order to help us make an accurate VRAC opinion...


Early VRAC west metro....

.04in


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Chance of more than an inch of snow....


----------



## NorthernProServ

Changed fuel filters on the trucks..... wow drained more then a gallon on each one when using the drain port.


----------



## SnowGuy73

A lot of plow trucks running around today.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Someone lost a fair amount of salt coming out of us salt.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Everything I have dropped a .1 of snow on the hourly. WE'RE COMIN'!!!


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;2061777 said:


> And we're pre treating......


Even the sidewalks.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Thought it was supposed to drizzle today....


----------



## Bill1090

Roads are white... little hint, it's not from snow.


And a winter wx advisory for me. Saying up to 2" of snow. What the cafe!


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2061788 said:


> Haha, good call...


Better safe than sorry I guess.

Really don't want to do it at 2 a.m.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2061817 said:


> Thought it was supposed to drizzle today....


Me too???????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Annndddd.....the "storm" is finally on the Midwest radar.... Kinda....


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2061828 said:


> Annndddd.....the "storm" is finally on the Midwest radar.... Kinda....


Would have been nice to have the sun out today heating up the ground


----------



## unit28

Had drizzle in er today.....
Still low rh attm. ....

With high Temps and low dews, we need cooler air etc to get a party started


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2061840 said:


> Had drizzle in er today.....
> Still low rh attm. ....
> 
> With high Temps and low dews, we need cooler air etc to get a party started


Just call me the party pooper...


----------



## unit28

We're lowest in Minnesota, 65-70% rh right here


----------



## Doughboy12

Dug the plow out...
Cleaned it off....
"Waxed" the moldboard...
Sandbags for ballast/counter weight loaded...(by the tailgate so you chose what to call it.) 
Forgot to pull out a shovel... Remind me B4 I head out...
Beacon needs to go on yet too....silly homeowner. Safety first.


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;2061817 said:


> Thought it was supposed to drizzle today....


I thought that is/was for tomorrow???


----------



## unit28

Doughboy12;2061853 said:


> I thought that is/was for tomorrow???


Don't worry about that

get your vrac in order.......


----------



## Doughboy12

unit28;2061860 said:


> Don't worry about that
> 
> get your vrac in order.......


1.3 VRAC..........:waving:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

If I get rain mixed in during day hiurs, I wonder how that'll effect snow totals?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hired me a shoveler, maybe 2


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2061861 said:


> 1.3 VRAC..........:waving:


I like your thinking!


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2061869 said:


> I like your thinking!


Move the decimal point for Lwnmwrman....:waving:


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2061870 said:


> Move the decimal point for Lwnmwrman....:waving:


Now that's just mean lol


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2061866 said:


> If I get rain mixed in during day hiurs, I wonder how that'll effect snow totals?


Less snow then


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2061837 said:


> Would have been nice to have the sun out today heating up the ground


There is zero frost in the ground.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2061870 said:


> Move the decimal point for Lwnmwrman....:waving:


.13?? Perfect.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2061887 said:


> There is zero frost in the ground.


I'll second that, I was putting stakes in without a hammer...


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2061874 said:


> Now that's just mean lol


That would be .13 not 13

Breaking news: bano is going to need support. 3.7 headed his way. :laughing:


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2061887 said:


> There is zero frost in the ground.


There was 3" on Monday in a area with no grass coverage


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2061893 said:


> There was 3" on Monday in a area with no grass coverage


I had one spot today where I needed to use the drill bit. That was an area of compacted class 5.

Sunday and yesterday, there was frost and I had to "drill" virtually every hole.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Family all took me out for my b-day before heading to WI. 

I have 3 spots left to flag. Tomorrow morning.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2061880 said:


> Less snow then


I meant to say how much will it effect snow totals


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2061897 said:


> I meant to say how much will it effect snow totals


Ratio per NWS is 10:1 +/-.

Each .01" that falls as rain will be .1" less of snow.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2061897 said:


> I meant to say how much will it effect snow totals


O my bad....


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2061897 said:


> I meant to say how much will it effect snow totals


Less.........


----------



## qualitycut

http://wxcaster4.com/gfs/CONUS2_GFS0P5_SFC_ACCUM-SNOW_24HR.gif


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drama Dave said snow afternoon with 1.3" for me still:


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Hey boys, how was everyone's summer? Zero frost in roseville. Fabric staples go right in


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2061910 said:


> Hey boys, how was everyone's summer? Zero frost in roseville. Fabric staples go right in


Fabric staples are kinda silly to mark curbs with. Aren't they a little short??


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2061902 said:


> O my bad....


Trying to eat Chinese with 2 bratty kids. 2&4 year olds . Cripes sake, they make good birth control for the young couples in here


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2061905 said:


> http://wxcaster4.com/gfs/CONUS2_GFS0P5_SFC_ACCUM-SNOW_24HR.gif


Hmmm, that shows me getting hardly anything.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2061905 said:


>


The one you need to look at.... Yours doesn't show the whole storm.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2061916 said:



> The one you need to look at.... Yours doesn't show the whole storm.
> 
> http://wxcaster4.com/gfs/CONUS2_GFS[/QUOTE]
> 
> his shows almost split flow.......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2061900 said:


> Ratio per NWS is 10:1 +/-.
> 
> Each .01" that falls as rain will be .1" less of snow.


So if I get .05 of rain it would be 1/2" less of snow?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Per NWS my night time totals are down some


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2061924 said:


> So if I get .05 of rain it would be 1/2" less of snow?


Correct.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I say NAM numbers are closer to what's going to happen than GFS numbers.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2061931 said:


> I say NAM numbers are closer to what's going to happen than GFS numbers.


I hope you're right.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2061931 said:


> I say NAM numbers are closer to what's going to happen than GFS numbers.


And what's that show for me? Sorry I'm not on a laptop


----------



## jimslawnsnow

If it's gonna snow 2" if not 2" don't snow at all. Jeez what a pain. I might be selling most of my snow stuff next season. This stress isn't good.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2061945 said:


> If it's gonna snow 2" if not 2" don't snow at all. Jeez what a pain. I might be selling most of my snow stuff next season. This stress isn't good.


First season doing snow removal for you?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2061945 said:


> If it's gonna snow 2" if not 2" don't snow at all. Jeez what a pain. I might be selling most of my snow stuff next season. This stress isn't good.


That's why I'm sitting in the dark, candles lit, playing PS4. 

Everything else can wait until tomorrow.

We won't be plowing for at least 24 hours. My biggest account, the schools isn't open til Monday.

No worries.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2061940 said:


> And what's that show for me? Sorry I'm not on a laptop


The NAM is the 5" reports you saw.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2061900 said:


> Ratio per NWS is 10:1 +/-.
> 
> Each .01" that falls as rain will be .1" less of snow.


They even said as low as 8:1 in some places


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2061931 said:


> I say NAM numbers are closer to what's going to happen than GFS numbers.


NWS did say the NAM was the outlier this morning... Guess we'll see


----------



## Polarismalibu

Anyone know if wheels off a s250 will fit on my s650?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2061948 said:


> That's why I'm sitting in the dark, candles lit, playing PS4.
> 
> Everything else can wait until tomorrow.
> 
> We won't be plowing for at least 24 hours. My biggest account, the schools isn't open til Monday.
> 
> No worries.


Yep... no worries


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2061952 said:


> NWS did say the NAM was the outlier this morning... Guess we'll see


Right, but the last GFS has drifted west, more in line with the NAM.


----------



## unit28

I see worries....


----------



## Drakeslayer

Polarismalibu;2061955 said:


> Anyone know if wheels off a s250 will fit on my s650?


Yes they will. Exactly the same.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2061957 said:


> Right, but the last GFS has drifted west, more in line with the NAM.


You mean snow drifted west, precipitation splits?

Need to look at a hi-res precipitation map if that's the case.
hi-res will have hourly


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;2061961 said:


> Yes they will. Exactly the same.


Sweet! That's what I thought thanks!


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2061950 said:


> They even said as low as 8:1 in some places


I have my dehumidifier plugged in outside running. Doing my part to keep it dry


----------



## unit28

I'll be watching south dakota....through north of and around Fargo


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;2061892 said:


> That would be .13 not 13
> 
> Breaking news: bano is going to need support. 3.7 headed his way. :laughing:


Let it come. I got all 4 plow trucks ready, got the sand truck/back up plow truck ready. Got all but 1 shoveler in place and i think i am going to bring in a buddy to help or i will run without one.........support not needed, leter rip tater chip.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2061945 said:


> If it's gonna snow 2" if not 2" don't snow at all. Jeez what a pain. I might be selling most of my snow stuff next season. This stress isn't good.


I love the stress, keeps the heart pumping........


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;2061970 said:


> I love the stress, keeps the heart pumping........


Until the stress causes the heart not to pump no more


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;2061974 said:


> Until the stress causes the heart not to pump no more


God dont like me that much........


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;2061969 said:


> Let it come. I got all 4 plow trucks ready, got the sand truck/back up plow truck ready. Got all but 1 shoveler in place and i think i am going to bring in a buddy to help or i will run without one.........support not needed, leter rip tater chip.


I won't complain as long as it either stops at 11pm or keeps snowing until like 9am Friday.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2061978 said:


> I won't complain as long as it either stops at 11pm or keeps snowing until like 9am Friday.


I need it to stop at like 5pm so im not completely cafed if it even snows. I would be ok with a 1 inch snow. All per time


----------



## unit28

................:whistling:


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2061962 said:


> You mean snow drifted west, precipitation splits?
> 
> Need to look at a hi-res precipitation map if that's the case.
> hi-res will have hourly


Wait, what?


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2061980 said:


> ................:whistling:


So one goes North, one goes South?


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2061982 said:


> So one goes North, one goes South?


Right around quality


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2061985 said:


> Right around the entire metro


Thumbs Up


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2061985 said:


> Right around quality


Of course........


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2061988 said:


> Of course........


Is that a yes or you just being a smart ass


----------



## cbservicesllc

Maybe not... just got changed to 1-2 possible... Ruh roh...

Up to 1.2 on the hourly... from .8 earlier...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Down to around an inch and less than half....

Clowns!


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2061990 said:


> Maybe not... just got changed to 1-2 possible... Ruh roh...


Im at 1-3 now, i dont trust nws anymore anyway


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2061989 said:


> Is that a yes or you just being a smart ass


Like I said..........of course


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2061997 said:


> Like I said..........of course


Is that water vapor? I do see a dark streak going from SW to NE


----------



## unit28

That's current attm......
Shows a split flow,
Gas less clouds through metro


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2061998 said:


> Is that water vapor? I do see a dark streak going from SW to NE


.......of course

sorry j/k
Yes


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2061994 said:


> Im at 1-3 now, i dont trust nws anymore anyway


Especially weekend and holiday's


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2061993 said:


> Down to around an inch and less than half....
> 
> Clowns!


Must be the night crew messing around... I'm at that now


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2062000 said:


> .......of course
> 
> sorry j/k
> Yes


Haha, hey look I'm learning Thumbs Up


----------



## NorthernProServ

I'm good for .5", drop some salt and still enjoy the evening hopefully


----------



## cbservicesllc

Yep... They're up to something over there...

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1072141162819345&id=200752513291552


----------



## qualitycut

Rap is under 1in


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2062006 said:


> I'm good for .5", drop some salt and still enjoy the evening hopefully


This guy gets it... Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2062009 said:


> Yep... They're up to something over there...
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1072141162819345&id=200752513291552


Wierd. ...... so 1-5


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2062006 said:


> I'm good for .5", drop my pants and still enjoy the evening hopefully


Huh............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2062012 said:


> Wierd. ...... so 1-5


Yeah, what they said yesterday on the weather story.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2062013 said:


> Huh............


He might... Not sure about the new bride though.


----------



## unit28

Are we plowing tomorrow


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2062019 said:


> Are we plowing tomorrow


You tell us


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2061945 said:


> If it's gonna snow 2" if not 2" don't snow at all. Jeez what a pain. I might be selling most of my snow stuff next season. This stress isn't good.


Please.....................


----------



## djagusch

unit28;2062019 said:


> Are we plowing tomorrow


At least half my stuff will be plowed.


----------



## Drakeslayer

unit28;2062019 said:


> Are we plowing tomorrow


I'm waiting to check the weather rock


----------



## unit28

Welp.....
I don't like what I see


----------



## mnlefty

Just to get everyone's mind off the weather for 2 seconds I unearthed some video of Lwn putting his kid to work about 10 years ago doing cleanups... I knew he started the kids working young, but dang...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2062019 said:


> Are we plowing tomorrow


We all know CityGuy and SnowGuy aren't, they'll be waiting til Friday.


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2061969 said:


> Let it come. I got all 4 plow trucks ready, got the sand truck/back up plow truck ready. Got all but 1 shoveler in place and i think i am going to bring in a buddy to help or i will run without one.........support not needed, leter rip tater chip.


I'm coming down anyway if we don't plow.....leftover gravy you know. :waving:


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2062026 said:


> Welp.....
> I don't like what I see


Why dont you just say it instead of making posts like that


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2062026 said:


> Welp.....
> I don't like what I see


Ummmmm.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

mnlefty;2062027 said:


> Just to get everyone's mind off the weather for 2 seconds I unearthed some video of Lwn putting his kid to work about 10 years ago doing cleanups... I knew he started the kids working young, but dang...


Ha. That's pretty good.


----------



## unit28

djagusch;2062024 said:


> At least half my stuff will be plowed.


Through there, I bet it does.

going to be interesting if phasing occurs nwi


----------



## Ranger620

I gave up for the day. Skid gave me a little trouble today. Turned out to be a loose fuse after 6 hours of fixing Moving equipment around getting ready. I have to hook up 2 more plows and fill trucks and I'm ready but would rather just shake some salt or plow 3/4" then salt.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2062034 said:


> Through there, I bet it does.
> 
> going to be interesting if phasing occurs nwi


Yeah that Northern WI always seems primed for action...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2061994 said:


> Im at 1-3 now, i dont trust nws anymore anyway


Same here as well


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2062009 said:


> Yep... They're up to something over there...
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1072141162819345&id=200752513291552


WTF, we are what, 9 hours or so from when snow is supposed to start (atleast what NWS shows for me) and they still don't know


----------



## dieselplw

Hey Fellas,

Hope everyone is ready to roll for the first snow


----------



## qualitycut

dieselplw;2062047 said:


> Hey Fellas,
> 
> Hope everyone is ready to roll for the first snow


Yea in a month or so


----------



## dieselplw

qualitycut;2062049 said:


> Yea in a month or so


I agree. But better safe than sorry. We are ready or at least as much as we can be. Got some new pieces in place this year. A little anxious to get the first few storms under our belt


----------



## cbservicesllc

dieselplw;2062050 said:


> I agree. But better safe than sorry. We are ready or at least as much as we can be. Got some new pieces in place this year. A little anxious to get the first few storms under our belt


Amen brother


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2062031 said:


> Why dont you just say it instead of making posts like that


mix then snow then ice,
Between the ice and snow
Is a chance for snow
That's the split ......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2062052 said:


> mix then snow then ice


Which is pretty much what NWS has forecast.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

At least giggles is in for Ian. Might actually get an actual forecast.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;2062058 said:


>


He either didn't get the nws memo or he's not letting the latest models change the forecast right away.


----------



## banonea

Drakeslayer;2062025 said:


> I'm waiting to check the weather rock


Same here...........Thumbs Up


----------



## Ranger620

djagusch;2062060 said:


> He either didn't get the nws memo or he's not letting the latest models change the forecast right away.


He did say it's move se again but had to watch it. He says here by 6 am how can they not have it figured out if it's only 8-9 hours away


----------



## banonea

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


Doughboy12;2062030 said:


> I'm coming down anyway if we don't plow.....leftover gravy you know. :waving:


----------



## dieselplw

We will all be watching the radar tomorrow. Hopefully we will know by mid afternoon if we will be working or not


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2062052 said:


> mix then snow then ice,
> Between the ice and snow
> Is a chance for snow
> That's the split ......


Looks like fun driving weather...


----------



## cbservicesllc

dieselplw;2062064 said:


> We will all be watching the radar tomorrow. Hopefully we will know by mid afternoon if we will be working or not


That's what I'm hoping for


----------



## banonea

dieselplw;2062047 said:


> Hey Fellas,
> 
> Hope everyone is ready to roll for the first snow


Locked, cocked and ready to rock........

BTW welcome to the nut house.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## dieselplw

cbservicesllc;2062066 said:


> That's what I'm hoping for


It's tough getting employees to show up on holidays and not have a sour attitude about missing family get togethers. Do our best to let guys know as soon as we can if we will be working or not but it is not always the same in return. Just curious what you all do to keep up morale


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

dieselplw;2062070 said:


> It's tough getting employees to show up on holidays and not have a sour attitude about missing family get togethers. Do our best to let guys know as soon as we can if we will be working or not but it is not always the same in return. Just curious what you all do to keep up morale


Tell them to work or find another job. Quite simply comes to that.

Not like I make it snow. I'm missing the trip to WI. Most likely my guys will still get dinner in.

I have 2 guys upset, but because they're going to be missing out on shopping.


----------



## dieselplw

LwnmwrMan22;2062071 said:


> Tell them to work or find another job. Quite simply comes to that.
> 
> Not like I make it snow. I'm missing the trip to WI. Most likely my guys will still get dinner in.
> 
> I have 2 guys upset, but because they're going to be missing out on shopping.


Lwnmwr I totally agree 100%. But do you just can them and look for more people? Then train new ones in?


----------



## Ranger620

dieselplw;2062070 said:


> It's tough getting employees to show up on holidays and not have a sour attitude about missing family get togethers. Do our best to let guys know as soon as we can if we will be working or not but it is not always the same in return. Just curious what you all do to keep up morale


I've always tried my very best to give them as much time as I can. Now I only have seasonal employees as I don't have a lawn crew so I always wanted same guys back. Telling them to show or find another job didn't work as this is not a full time job for them. For me. Especially Christmas if they have little kids. I ask to show up and help when they can if they can. I've been lucky so far


----------



## unit28

dieselplw;2062064 said:


> We will all be watching the radar tomorrow. Hopefully we will know by mid afternoon if we will be working or not


Xkrew that
easy enough to look at the lunch and dinner news cast


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2062071 said:


> Tell them to work or find another job. Quite simply comes to that.
> 
> Not like I make it snow. I'm missing the trip to WI. Most likely my guys will still get dinner in.
> 
> I have 2 women upset, but because they're going to be missing out on shopping.


Fixed it....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

dieselplw;2062072 said:


> Lwnmwr I totally agree 100%. But do you just can them and look for more people? Then train new ones in?


If you've followed along over the years and especially 2 years ago, I have heard time canning ANYONE.

If you don't want to work on holidays, weekends, 2 am, 2 pm, whatever, then this profession isn't for you.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2062069 said:


>


I bet his 10 o'clock on 5 is different


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2062076 said:


> Fixed it....


Nah, they'll be shopping. Might be more upset cause I'm not there to drive them around.

Although let year they just went for a couple hours.


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;2062060 said:


> He either didn't get the nws memo or he's not letting the latest models change the forecast right away.


Isnt that waht the models pretty much show


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2062078 said:


> I bet his 10 o'clock on 5 is different


More or less?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2062071 said:


> Tell them to work or find another job. Quite simply comes to that.
> 
> Not like I make it snow. I'm missing the trip to WI. Most likely my guys will still get dinner in.
> 
> I have 2 guys upset, but because they're going to be missing out on shopping.


Problem is its not thier business so they dont think abut it like us


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2062077 said:


> If you've followed along over the years and especially 2 years ago, I have heard time canning ANYONE.
> 
> If you don't want to work on holidays, weekends, 2 am, 2 pm, whatever, then this profession isn't for you.


I tell this to pretty every one I interview. I also tell them that I'm not trying to scare them away, but wanting to save both of the hassle of them not showing up or being unhappy. The guy I hired tonight seemed cool with it. He's young and has farm background. His brother in law lives just upthe road from us. Also has a construction background


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2062078 said:


> I bet his 10 o'clock on 5 is different


Well, I put him up PIP, so I can watch 4 and 5 at the same time. So we will see.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2062081 said:


> More or less?


At this point who knows. I remember several times at 945 and 1015 varied alot in amounts, also the track was even off. I know models change some, but not that much.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2062085 said:


> Well, I put him up PIP, so I can watch 4 and 5 at the same time. So we will see.


Over achiever


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2062017 said:


> He might... Not sure about the new bride though.


Pants are coming off after desert if she likes it or not


----------



## dieselplw

qualitycut;2062083 said:


> Problem is its not thier business so they dont think abut it like us


I think this is part of the issue. Plus all of the protesting about higher wages etc. we pay very competitive but there is only so much money at the end of the day. If we could pay some one six figures that would be great. I'm sure you all deal with this as well but I guess I'm just ranting


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2062069 said:


>


I see Drama Dave is still up to it...


----------



## qualitycut

dieselplw;2062089 said:


> I think this is part of the issue. Plus all of the protesting about higher wages etc. we pay very competitive but there is only so much money at the end of the day. If we could pay some one six figures that would be great. I'm sure you all deal with this as well but I guess I'm just ranting


I try to start guys at 14 if i think they are worth it and will stick around


----------



## NorthernProServ

A guy walks away for 30 mins and there is 3 pages to read Thumbs Up


----------



## jimslawnsnow

dieselplw;2062089 said:


> I think this is part of the issue. Plus all of the protesting about higher wages etc. we pay very competitive but there is only so much money at the end of the day. If we could pay some one six figures that would be great. I'm sure you all deal with this as well but I guess I'm just ranting


If you were to pay someone 6 figures, would they show up on time? Do good work? Not complain? Most likely they would demand holidays off, no nights or weekends. And probably be the least productive worker. As far as profitability, it would depend on thier job title. Sales vs grunt worker is a big difference


----------



## qualitycut

Nothing over 2 on the meteo so thats good


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2062085 said:


> Well, I put him up PIP, so I can watch 4 and 5 at the same time. So we will see.


It was the same model


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2062093 said:


> I try to start guys at 14 if i think they are worth it and will stick around


My new shoveler I started at 15. I'm hoping he can be a leader weather working alone or with another shoveler. Shovelers that just ride with and don't have to think I pay 13


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Schaeffer said scattered snow showers. Hard pressed to even get to an inch. Also said by 3 pm the snow is moving out. Said latest models say further SE.



Everyone else says it snows until 7.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2062098 said:


>


That pic sucks for my location. Looks like less than an inch for me?


----------



## dieselplw

jimslawnsnow;2062095 said:


> If you were to pay someone 6 figures, would they show up on time? Do good work? Not complain? Most likely they would demand holidays off, no nights or weekends. And probably be the least productive worker. As far as profitability, it would depend on thier job title. Sales vs grunt worker is a big difference


True. I am talking about field workers. Pay is never enough. So is it the employees attitude or work ethic? Are they born with a good or a bad one? Or is this something that you can change. Or just keep going through people until you find the right person


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Anyone have a feeling that the weather guys are in cahoots? Each one puts up a different model and makes people nuts in the process


----------



## NorthernProServ

I see Dahl is still taking big heavy snow early next week too....:/

How about we figure out what's going to happen in the next 18 hours first......


----------



## cbservicesllc

dieselplw;2062102 said:


> True. I am talking about field workers. Pay is never enough. So is it the employees attitude or work ethic? Are they born with a good or a bad one? Or is this something that you can change. Or just keep going through people until you find the right person


Just keep churning through till you find the right person... Although I've had a minimum wage guy around for like a year plus and it seems like he's starting to get it...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

dieselplw;2062102 said:


> True. I am talking about field workers. Pay is never enough. So is it the employees attitude or work ethic? Are they born with a good or a bad one? Or is this something that you can change. Or just keep going through people until you find the right person


I feel either they have it or not. It shouldn't matter if they make 10,12,15 or even 20-25 and hour. You pay a lazy azz more, he may work hard for a bit, then slack off and want more. " pay me more and I'll work harder" I've had guys work hard as hell at 10 an hour and guys complain and quit at 18. Same with amounts paid in between. People are just lazy and slump through life. All the good people have businesses or went to school and have higher paying less labor intensive jobs. We get the left overs to sort through


----------



## unit28

500mb deformation zone is warm


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;2062104 said:


> I see Dahl is still taking big heavy snow early next week too....:/
> 
> How about we figure out what's going to happen in the next 18 hours first......


It'll be the same next week. Usually when they talk about the next storm, the current one is a flop


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2062104 said:


> I see Dahl is still taking big heavy snow early next week too....:/
> 
> How about we figure out what's going to happen in the next 18 hours first......


Been interesting to see where the GFS comes in about a half hour from now... Both for tomorrow and next Monday into Tuesday


----------



## NorthernProServ

jimslawnsnow;2062103 said:


> Anyone have a feeling that the weather guys are in cahoots? Each one puts up a different model and makes people nuts in the process


Maybe it's a twisted game they all play to cafe with the plow guy


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;2062107 said:


> 500mb deformation zone is warm


Sooooo, more rain and less snow? Or just wetter snow?


----------



## dieselplw

Thanks for the responses guys. Didn't mean to be the new guy on here being a downer


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2062109 said:


> Been interesting to see where the GFS comes in about a half hour from now... Both for tomorrow and next Monday into Tuesday


Standing by


----------



## jimslawnsnow

dieselplw;2062112 said:


> Thanks for the responses guys. Didn't mean to be the new guy on here being a downer


No worries. We all have the same feelings and frustration everyday. It gets brought up every now and then by guys blowing off steam. I personally would rather be solo again, and just might


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2062114 said:


> No worries. We all have the same feelings and frustration everyday. It gets brought up every now and then by guys blowing off steam. I personally would rather be solo again, and just might


This... Minus the going back to solo part... Most days I really like where I'm at right now


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2062099 said:


> My new shoveler I started at 15. I'm hoping he can be a leader weather working alone or with another shoveler. Shovelers that just ride with and don't have to think I pay 13


Yea to me I would pay 20 to reliable hard working guy because without them its hard. Yiur only as good as the people working for you in a way


----------



## qualitycut

dieselplw;2062112 said:


> Thanks for the responses guys. Didn't mean to be the new guy on here being a downer


Ha do you read the posts on here. Only ghys akways happy are camden and the government guys. No worries


----------



## unit28

Jim
Drizzly mix north of you

isintropic lift pattern for you


West side of the LPS has higher. % for snow


----------



## unit28

THE EXTENSIVE AREA OF SNOW WILL BEGIN TO SHRINK AND MAINLY FOCUS ACROSS PARTS OF CO 
WITH ENHANCED OROGRAPHICS AND POSSIBLY SPREAD SOUTH AND EAST INTO SERN CO/NERN NM AND SWRN KS 

......ALONG WITH THE OK/TX PANHANDLES. 







Just sayin


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;2062118 said:


> Jim
> Drizzly mix north of you
> 
> isintropic lift pattern for you
> 
> West side of the LPS has higher. % for snow


Snow for me then? I'm always on the line


----------



## NorthernProServ

jimslawnsnow;2062108 said:


> It'll be the same next week. Usually when they talk about the next storm, the current one is a flop


Sounds about right...good attention diverter.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2062121 said:


> Sounds about right...good attention diverter.


I like jims attitude lately lol


----------



## cbservicesllc

GFS is below .5 for tomorrow... up to 3.5 for next Monday night


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2062123 said:


> GFS is below .5 for tomorrow... up to 3.5 for next Monday night


Cafe yea!!!!!!÷


----------



## Doughboy12

NorthernProServ;2062110 said:


> Maybe it's a twisted game they all play to cafe with Lwnmwrman


Fixed it...........:laughing:


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2062123 said:


> GFS is below .5 for tomorrow... up to 3.5 for next Monday night


Did you get a trailer for those skids?


----------



## qualitycut

Rap is under half inch


----------



## qualitycut

Nws is highest go figure


----------



## qualitycut

Misting out.....


----------



## Polarismalibu

I'm calling bust on the snow


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2062135 said:


> I'm calling bust on the snow


There is the attitude im looking for!


----------



## unit28

Wait a second......
Colder in Texas panhandle attm

Who'd a thunk


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2062127 said:


> Did you get a trailer for those skids?


Yeah, went and bought one from andersman on here


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2062140 said:


> Wait a second......
> Colder in Texas panhandle attm
> 
> Who'd a thunk


Well that seems slightly backwards


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2062142 said:


> Well that seems slightly backwards


You pulling a lwmr and up at 4am checking weather. ?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2062143 said:


> You pulling a lwmr and up at 4am checking weather. ?


He's not the only one.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2062144 said:


> He's not the only one.


Lol im trying to go to bed here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I suppose, better get up and fill trucks / tractors.

Looks like I can probably make dinner by 2, then watch traffic cams and radars from there.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2062146 said:


> I suppose, better get up and fill trucks / tractors.
> 
> Looks like I can probably make dinner by 2, then watch traffic cams and radars from there.


Not going to snow. Im not putting plows on


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2062147 said:


> Not going to snow. Im not putting plows on


You're also going to be here. I'd rather have everything ready this morning in the daylight, rather than leave down there at 3:30 and get home in the dark, just in case.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2062148 said:


> You're also going to be here. I'd rather have everything ready this morning in the daylight, rather than leave down there at 3:30 and get home in the dark, just in case.


I will go up north of it makes you feel better plus im missing my other driver


----------



## ryde307

Heading out to break ice and go duck hunting. Looks like the snow has moved up in time frame a little. Part of me wants none but a small one to work this evening would be nice for all the new guys. Places are closed and a small amount of snow. I would rather not start on a Sunday night Monday morning storm.


----------



## albhb3

ryde307;2062150 said:


> Heading out to break ice and go duck hunting. Looks like the snow has moved up in time frame a little. Part of me wants none but a small one to work this evening would be nice for all the new guys. Places are closed and a small amount of snow. I would rather not start on a Sunday night Monday morning storm.


Yuup we ran into ice coming out this morning in the middle of the lake full speed sleet here


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2062145 said:


> Lol im trying to go to bed here


Same here. That nap in the afternoon was a bad idea


----------



## SnowGuy73

37° calm, cloudy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Zero frost, zero dew.


----------



## banonea

dieselplw;2062089 said:


> I think this is part of the issue. Plus all of the protesting about higher wages etc. we pay very competitive but there is only so much money at the end of the day. If we could pay some one six figures that would be great. I'm sure you all deal with this as well but I guess I'm just ranting


That is the beauty of this site, we have all been in the same spot at some point


----------



## SnowGuy73

Down to little or no accumulation here. 

Lame!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Kylie looking good today!


----------



## unit28

Yesterday bust,
and foggy weather makes heavy drops


----------



## unit28

Going to the store
Yall need anything just holler.









stuffing, stuffing, stuffing. ..........dangit


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;2062158 said:


> Kylie looking good today!


Yeah baby!

Down to less than an inch, let's go!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;2062163 said:


> Yeah baby!
> 
> Down to less than an inch, let's go!!


All the negativity that's in this town sucks!


----------



## banonea

38 and foggy here. Locals say noon start for snow here with rain starting at arou 8am


----------



## SnowGuy73

Kylie says maybe an inch.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Marler says less than one inch.


----------



## unit28

banonea;2062166 said:


> 38 and foggy here. Locals say noon start for snow here with rain starting at arou 8am


Probably see pancake size flakes today


----------



## TKLAWN

Little Sven said out of the metro by noon.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I don't think a inch Is out of the question it's filled in a lot more now


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2062176 said:


> I don't think a inch Is out of the question it's filled in a lot more now


Looks impressive, nothing here yet.


----------



## CityGuy

33° and cloudy


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2062156 said:


> That is the beauty of this site, we have all been in the same spot at some point


Mom is not a high priority. She is here.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2062099 said:


> My new shoveler I started at 15. I'm hoping he can be a leader weather working alone or with another shoveler. Shovelers that just ride with and don't have to think I pay 13


$9.00 a hour is what I am paying this year. in past years it has been $7.00 to $8.00 a hr and I had guys calling all the time looking to work. but I am only looking for grunt labor, not brains.......


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2062101 said:


> That pic sucks for my location. Looks like less than an inch for me?


Salt run?

I got everyone coming in. if we don't plow, we will do a dry run so we can show everyone what they need to do, got 3 new shovelers this year.


----------



## banonea

dieselplw;2062102 said:


> True. I am talking about field workers. Pay is never enough. So is it the employees attitude or work ethic? Are they born with a good or a bad one? Or is this something that you can change. Or just keep going through people until you find the right person


In the 20 years I have been a contractor, I have discovered that people have good attitudes and bad attitudes. As long as when they are on the clock, do your job with a smile, or go home. 1 person with a caffy attitude brings the entire crew down, a there are plenty of people looking for work.....


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2062117 said:


> Ha do you read the posts on here. Only ghys akways happy are camden and the government guys. No worries


I'm Happy xysportxysportxysportxysport


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2062144 said:


> He's not the only one.


here here............


----------



## banonea

unit28;2062170 said:


> Probably see pancake size flakes today


Hoping to do a salt run and be able to call it good........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2062176 said:


> I don't think a inch Is out of the question it's filled in a lot more now


Bring it!....


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2062180 said:


> Mom is not a high priority. She is here.


No worries, glad she made it up there........


----------



## Ranger620

Nws has dropped my percentage Down to 40% this morning. Last night they had 90%. I can see radar and it looks like we'll get something. What a bunch of morons


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ranger620;2062195 said:


> Nws has dropped my percentage Down to 40% this morning. Last night they had 90%. I can see radar and it looks like we'll get something. What a bunch of morons


Agreed......


----------



## unit28

Some colder air transported from neb.
Phaseing system impacts pine county

Need to watch vertical column for cold air in different levels
If it builds or not is the question


----------



## Green Grass

Just started to get flurries


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## Green Grass




----------



## dieselplw

System is appears to be moving fast. Hope Sven is right. Outta here by noon!


----------



## unit28

dieselplw;2062204 said:


> System is appears to be moving fast. Hope Sven is right. Outta here by noon!


Looks like 2" east side


----------



## dieselplw

unit28;2062208 said:


> Looks like 2" east side


Really? East side of the metro?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NWS has my high at 36 now and 1"-2" day and less than 1/2" night. I still have a loader to take off, hitch to install and install blower. Also adjust shoes on the new blower. Very very foggy and muggy out. Looks like summer


----------



## unit28

dieselplw;2062210 said:


> Really? East side of the metro?


And a little more wi side
3 plus if hrrr is correct


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NWS has for bano: 1"-3" day and less than 1 at night. I had that forcast yesterday. Must have moved east and south like someone said last night


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;2062212 said:


> NWS has my high at 36 now and 1"-2" day and less than 1/2" night. I still have a loader to take off, hitch to install and install blower. Also adjust shoes on the new blower. Very very foggy and muggy out. Looks like summer


That's what hrrr data suggest
At 6pm


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Haven't heard from skorum since yesterday morning . Hope he made it back ok


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2062219 said:


> Haven't heard from skorum since yesterday morning . Hope he made it back ok


I was thinking the same thing. You didn't sabotage the truck did you?

Also did little Richard make it back yet??


----------



## jimslawnsnow

jimslawnsnow;2062212 said:


> NWS has my high at 36 now and 1"-2" day and less than 1/2" night. I still have a loader to take off, hitch to install and install blower. Also adjust shoes on the new blower. Very very foggy and muggy out. Looks like summer


Now they are flip flopping from 1"-2" less than half night and 1"-3" day with 40% chance of rain at night. WTF?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2062214 said:


> And a little more wi side
> 3 plus if hrrr is correct


You and NWS don't read the hrrr the same then.

They say the hrrr is moving the moisture SE and it'll be too warm for 3" of snow in WI.


----------



## Bill1090

43°
Starting to drizzle. I just looked at the meteo for here. The modles are more scattered than they were yesterday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

No update from Novak, must be sticking with his 0-2"...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2062222 said:


> I was thinking the same thing. You didn't sabotage the truck did you?
> 
> Also did little Richard make it back yet??


I guess you're on to me. I didn't really want to sell it, so I sabotaged it so he'll sell it back to me cheap. A hahaha 

Haven't heard from him either I don't think. Probably scrambling to make sure stuff is ready to go


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2062224 said:


> You and NWS don't read the hrrr the same then.
> 
> They say the hrrr is moving the moisture SE and it'll be too warm for 3" of snow in WI.


nws?........meh


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm down to a 50% chance of a wintery mix.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

.this will keep the heaviest precip closer to the front...hence
the nudging of qpf to the southeast. In fact...each successive run
of the hrrr keeps nudging the precip this afternoon farther
southeast...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Raining good here


----------



## djagusch

SnowGuy73;2062227 said:


> No update from Novak, must be sticking with his 0-2"...


His post last night looking for subscriptions might be the reason .


----------



## SnowGuy73

djagusch;2062236 said:


> His post last night looking for subscriptions might be the reason .


I seen that...


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2062224 said:


> You and NWS don't read the hrrr the same then.
> 
> They say the hrrr is moving the moisture SE and it'll be too warm for 3" of snow in WI.


I look at a lot of and maybe to much weather.

The just phase and then drop south. I saw that too.
Even posted a pic 2 days ago

This is hrrr a cumulative at 6pm, like I said if correct


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light snow....


----------



## andersman02

Got pancakes falling


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;2062239 said:


> Light snow....


Now it stopped...


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2062193 said:


> No worries, glad she made it up there........


Ill check with you tomorrow about return trip. Maybe tomorrow, might be saturday.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2062202 said:


>


Nothing here yet.


----------



## Doughboy12

The radar is telling a different story...............from my angle.


----------



## unit28

andersman02;2062242 said:


> Got pancakes falling


Mine hit the plate little bit ago

Already gone......yummm


----------



## unit28

Mishap already.....

Chestnut exploded in my oven

wife unhappy,


man down


----------



## unit28

Flurries mix now


----------



## Bill1090

unit28;2062253 said:


> Mishap already.....
> 
> Chestnut exploded in my oven
> 
> wife unhappy,
> 
> man down


That is why you are to roast them on an open fire.....


----------



## unit28

Bill1090;2062259 said:


> That is why you are to roast them on an open fire.....


Cold outside ..

I thought it was a good idea ...attm

Wait a second

I need to put a lid over these things I bet

Hmmmmm


----------



## Green Grass

Snowing in Watertown. Small flakes


----------



## skorum03

Snowed sort of hard for a bit just now, big flakes. Nothing sticking


----------



## Doughboy12

skorum03;2062264 said:


> Snowed sort of hard for a bit just now, big flakes. Nothing sticking


He's ALIVE........glad you made it home with that pos truck...:laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

33 degrees. 
Everything is soaking wet. 
Buck Hill is still white.....attm
I'm going to the movies all day. 
Call me if something happens.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Drizzle here.

What a mess this could turn into!


----------



## Bill1090

skorum03;2062264 said:


> Snowed sort of hard for a bit just now, big flakes. Nothing sticking


Let's see the dodge!


----------



## Doughboy12

unit28;2062260 said:


> Cold outside ..
> 
> I thought it was a good idea ...attm
> 
> Wait a second
> 
> I need to put a lid over these things I bet
> 
> Hmmmmm


What temp did you put them in at?

Preheat oven to 375 degrees F (190 degrees C). Cut a 1/2 inch crisscross on the flat side of each nut. Be sure to cut through the shell to prevent the nut from exploding. Place the nuts in a shallow baking pan and bake for 25 to 30 minutes.


----------



## Doughboy12

Doughboy12;2062272 said:


> What temp did you put them in at?
> 
> Preheat oven to 375 degrees F (190 degrees C). Cut a 1/2 inch crisscross on the flat side of each nut. Be sure to cut through the shell to prevent the nut from exploding. Place the nuts in a shallow baking pan and bake for 25 to 30 minutes.


If I could bold the text..............Be sure to cut through the shell to prevent the nut from exploding.


----------



## banonea

36 degrees here, heavy sprinkles for about 45 minutes and that was about it so far....


----------



## unit28

Doughboy12;2062269 said:


> 33 degrees.
> Everything is soaking wet.
> Buck Hill is still white.....attm
> I'm going to the movies all day.
> Call me if something happens.


........k/bob

And thanks for splaining oven tips.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gonna fuel up all the trucks and say &%$## it. If it snows, hopefully everything works.

I've had everything hooked up at one time this fall, so it should.

Other than that, gonna head to WI, get down there about noon, eat at 2, head back when all the gals go shopping about 6.

Hopefully just salt a couple spots, then spend tomorrow and Saturday finishing the prep work.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Back to flurries.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Doughboy12;2062272 said:


> What temp did you put them in at?
> 
> Preheat oven to 375 degrees F (190 degrees C). Cut a 1/2 inch crisscross on the flat side of each nut. Be sure to cut through the shell to prevent the nut from exploding. Place the nuts in a shallow baking pan and bake for 25 to 30 minutes.


Buddy forgot that one important step a few years ago. He said his wife wasn't happy either. He said the best part was it was 1am at the time. He was multitasking doing laundry when he came upstairs smoke was billowing out of the stove because they were popping and landing on the bottom of the stove.

Started to snow super fluffy


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light snow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea;2062184 said:


> In the 20 years I have been a contractor, I have discovered that people have good attitudes and bad attitudes. As long as when they are on the clock, do your job with a smile, or go home. * 1 person with a caffy attitude brings the entire crew down, a there are plenty of people looking for work.....*


Amen to that!


----------



## unit28

Time to put the lawn stuff away


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;2062270 said:


> Drizzle here.
> 
> What a mess this could turn into!


Going to get slippery later


----------



## Greenery

andersman02;2062242 said:


> Got pancakes falling


Did you find someone to fill in for you while gone?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2062227 said:


> No update from Novak, must be sticking with his 0-2"...


Probably the safest bet...


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;2062280 said:


> Gonna fuel up all the trucks and say &%$## it. If it snows, hopefully everything works.
> 
> I've had everything hooked up at one time this fall, so it should.
> 
> Other than that, gonna head to WI, get down there about noon, eat at 2, head back when all the gals go shopping about 6.
> 
> Hopefully just salt a couple spots, then spend tomorrow and Saturday finishing the prep work.


You could pretreat this morning, then head to wi, eat, and get drunk. If they call Friday you can atleast say you attempted it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;2062297 said:


> Probably the safest bet...


I'm guessing an update as its happening will follow. Thumbs Up


----------



## unit28

................^


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2062260 said:


> Cold outside ..
> 
> I thought it was a good idea ...attm
> 
> Wait a second
> 
> I need to put a lid over these things I bet
> 
> Hmmmmm


Hahahahaha


----------



## unit28

Yup..............slippery roads now


----------



## Drakeslayer

Novak has Quality on the edge of 2-4"


----------



## Doughboy12

unit28;2062301 said:


> ................^


Saw that almost woke the wife laughing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;2062298 said:


> You could pretreat this morning, then head to wi, eat, and get drunk. If they call Friday you can atleast say you attempted it.


I thought about that too. I have a guy that'll cover the walks if needed.

Just got a text back from the wife. My youngest is sick. Sounds like they may be headed back after dinner anyways.


----------



## Bill1090

SnowGuy73;2062300 said:


> I'm guessing an update as its happening will follow. Thumbs Up


He updated a few minutes ago. It doesn't look any different than yesterday though.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2062270 said:


> Drizzle here.
> 
> What a mess this could turn into!


Especially with cold road temps.


----------



## unit28

djagusch;2062298 said:


> You could pretreat this morning, then head to wi, eat, and get drunk. If they call Friday you can atleast say you attempted it.


No ****
Go enjoy your family


----------



## SnowGuy73

Snow is trying to stick to the grass here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2062309 said:


> Especially with cold road temps.


What are they at?

I never looked yesterday...


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;2062307 said:


> I thought about that too. I have a guy that'll cover the walks if needed.
> 
> Just got a text back from the wife. My youngest is sick. Sounds like they may be headed back after dinner anyways.


Well if they kept him from the sauce he wouldn't get a tummy ache! Treat him for a hangover and he will be fine.

This a joke for all who want to call the cops on the lwnmwrmn22 family. Then again they are in wi so this would be normal activity for underage drinking.


----------



## TKLAWN

CityGuy;2062309 said:


> Especially with cold road temps.


Road temps must be fairly warm, been snowing for an hour and a half and roads are just wet.

Grass is turning white


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;2062308 said:


> He updated a few minutes ago. It doesn't look any different than yesterday though.


Copy that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2062310 said:


> No ****
> Go enjoy your family


Might be one of those situations where drama unfolds every year??


----------



## SnowGuy73

Here we go...


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2062246 said:


> Ill check with you tomorrow about return trip. Maybe tomorrow, might be saturday.


Sounds good


----------



## dieselplw

LwnmwrMan22;2062318 said:


> Might be one of those situations where drama unfolds every year??


A sacrifice for being in the snow game. Keep those prices up.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2062318 said:


> Might be one of those situations where drama unfolds every year??


If anything happens, it happens


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2062280 said:


> Gonna fuel up all the trucks and say &%$## it. If it snows, hopefully everything works.
> 
> I've had everything hooked up at one time this fall, so it should.
> 
> Other than that, gonna head to WI, get down there about noon, eat at 2, head back when all the gals go shopping about 6.
> 
> Hopefully just salt a couple spots, then spend tomorrow and Saturday finishing the prep work.


Good plan! Thumbs Up


----------



## unit28

Needs tdwr overlay


----------



## Doughboy12

unit28;2062324 said:


> If anything happens, it happens


You mad bro???


----------



## CityGuy

Snowing harder here.


----------



## CityGuy

TKLAWN;2062316 said:


> Road temps must be fairly warm, been snowing for an hour and a half and roads are just wet.
> 
> Grass is turning white


Was running 42 ish yesterday afternoon. Guessing they dropped overnight.


----------



## unit28

Doughboy12;2062335 said:


> You mad bro???


Will be if he has a chance to go and doesnt

Just don't take our posts wrong.

Mine stems from missing my own issues


----------



## Camden

I think the southern metro is going to see some accumulation. Some heavier bands are going to pass right through. 
Look at the band in Sioux City, that looks like it has some snow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak Weather

1 min · Rochester, MN · 
.
Most challenging travel period today in MSP/RST will be between 10am-6pm

Thanks for helping out.............


----------



## Camden

dieselplw;2062322 said:


> A sacrifice for being in the snow game. Keep those prices up.


You got it.


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

djagusch;2062315 said:


> Well if they kept him from the sauce he wouldn't get a tummy ache! Treat him for a hangover and he will be fine.
> 
> Ha ha! At ages 12 and 13, my brother and I thought we were clever sneaking grandma's sloe gin into our coke cans. He threw up the entire way home, mom was totally embarrassed, grandma was devastated at our delinquency, aunts/uncles were not surprised, and dad's belt got warmed up once home. Ahh, happy memories!


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;2062347 said:


> Novak Weather
> 
> 1 min · Rochester, MN ·
> .
> Most challenging travel period today in MSP/RST will be between 10am-6pm
> 
> Thanks for helping out.............


Was that posted for just his pay customers? :laughing:


----------



## TKLAWN

Per weather channel.

Today's storm name Cara... Dat *****!

Monday's storm Dick... In honor of SSS I guess.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2062345 said:


> Will be if he has a chance to go and doesnt
> 
> Just don't take our posts wrong.
> 
> Mine stems from missing my own issues


I won't have drama in my house if I don't go. The drama is in WI.

My family understands what / why, so it's all good on that end.

Party night was last night. Tonight after dinner is shopping, then everyone just sits around tomorrow anyways. I won't miss out on anything if I don't stick around down there tonight.

If anything Plowsite misses out on my epic posts of me talking to myself while I sit in the car waiting for them to get done with whatever store they are in.


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;2062347 said:


> Novak Weather
> 
> 1 min · Rochester, MN ·
> .
> Most challenging travel period today in MSP/RST will be between 10am-6pm
> 
> Thanks for helping out.............


And don't forget this from him....
"NW/SE snow gradient expected across the MSP metro. Coating far NW to 2"+ far SE side."


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

dieselplw;2062322 said:


> A sacrifice for being in the snow game. Keep those prices up.


Wait, did snowman55 get a name change??


----------



## Camden

TKLAWN;2062351 said:


> Per weather channel.
> 
> Today's storm name Cara... Dat *****!
> 
> Monday's storm Dick... In honor of SSS I guess.


LOL! Not nice.

Edit: Wait, his name is Dick isn't it? Oh man, I thought you were giving him the needle.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2062355 said:


> If anything Plowsite misses out on my epic posts of me talking to myself while I sit in the car waiting for them to get done with whatever store they are in.


This...................100% :laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73

Doughboy12;2062350 said:


> Was that posted for just his pay customers? :laughing:


You know it.......... payuppayuppayup


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS just updated Stacy area for snow likely before 4 pm, then slight chance after.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2062346 said:


> I think the southern metro is going to see some accumulation. Some heavier bands are going to pass right through.
> Look at the band in Sioux City, that looks like it has some snow.


Going to need heavy snow and ground to cool a bit


----------



## IDST

Just got a special weather statement. Quick one to two inches by noon.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;2062347 said:


> Novak Weather
> 
> 1 min · Rochester, MN ·
> .
> Most challenging travel period today in MSP/RST will be between 10am-6pm
> 
> Thanks for helping out.............


He is a genius! !


----------



## SnowGuy73

jagext;2062366 said:


> Just got a special weather statement. Quick one to two inches by noon.


Lets go!..........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jagext;2062366 said:


> Just got a special weather statement. Quick one to two inches by noon.


From who??......

...BLAINE...ST. PAUL...
STILLWATER...HUTCHINSON...GAYLORD...CHASKA...SHAKOPEE...
HASTINGS...NEW ULM...ST. PETER...LE SUEUR...ST. JAMES...MANKATO...
FAIRMONT
920 AM CST THU NOV 26 2015

...A QUICK 1 TO 2 INCHES BY NOON...

AN ENHANCED AREA OF LIGHT TO MODERATE SNOWFALL WAS DEVELOPING
ACROSS SOUTHWEST AND INTO EAST CENTRAL MINNESOTA THIS MORNING.
EXPECT AREAS FROM REDWOOD FALLS TO MANKATO...NORTHEAST TO THE TWIN
CITIES AND INTO PORTIONS OF WEST CENTRAL WISCONSIN TO EXPECT A
QUICK ONE TO TWO INCHES OF SNOW BY NOON. SOUTHEAST OF MANKATO TO
THE FAR SOUTHEAST SUBURBS OF THE TWIN CITIES...MAINLY FROM ELKO TO
LAKEVILLE AND HASTINGS...WILL SEE A MIXTURE OF SLEET AND SNOW
BEFORE CHANGING OVER TO ALL SNOW BY NOON. EXPECT DRIVING
CONDITIONS TO DETERIORATE RAPIDLY AS THE HEAVIER SNOW DEVELOPS.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;2062367 said:


> He is a genius! !


You are correct.


----------



## dieselplw

LwnmwrMan22;2062358 said:


> Wait, did snowman55 get a name change??


Ha ha. I'm just saying we all have to look at this from a business perspective. Not just I could make a quick couple of bucks. Not saying you aren't currently doing that. I've just had my eyes opened a lot lately. Seeing things differently than I did several years ago.

Lwnmwr didn't mean that comment directly to you. Was making a generalization to everyone.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

dieselplw;2062371 said:


> Ha ha. I'm just saying we all have to look at this from a business perspective. Not just I could make a quick couple of bucks. Not saying you aren't currently doing that. I've just had my eyes opened a lot lately. Seeing things differently than I did several years ago.


Just giving ya crap. Snowman's mantra is raise prices, raise prices.

Been 26 years of trying to make a quick buck for me.

Snowing decent here now. Dirt drive in the shaded areas are white. Gravel road / blacktop still wet.

Still don't see accumulation before noon, enough to plow anyways.

Trucks are all fueled. Gonna play PS4 til 11:30, decide on what to do then.


----------



## qualitycut

I probably had 1 inch on my windshield


----------



## IDST

LwnmwrMan22;2062369 said:


> From who??......
> 
> ...BLAINE...ST. PAUL...
> STILLWATER...HUTCHINSON...GAYLORD...CHASKA...SHAKOPEE...
> HASTINGS...NEW ULM...ST. PETER...LE SUEUR...ST. JAMES...MANKATO...
> FAIRMONT
> 920 AM CST THU NOV 26 2015
> 
> ...A QUICK 1 TO 2 INCHES BY NOON...
> 
> AN ENHANCED AREA OF LIGHT TO MODERATE SNOWFALL WAS DEVELOPING
> ACROSS SOUTHWEST AND INTO EAST CENTRAL MINNESOTA THIS MORNING.
> EXPECT AREAS FROM REDWOOD FALLS TO MANKATO...NORTHEAST TO THE TWIN
> CITIES AND INTO PORTIONS OF WEST CENTRAL WISCONSIN TO EXPECT A
> QUICK ONE TO TWO INCHES OF SNOW BY NOON. SOUTHEAST OF MANKATO TO
> THE FAR SOUTHEAST SUBURBS OF THE TWIN CITIES...MAINLY FROM ELKO TO
> LAKEVILLE AND HASTINGS...WILL SEE A MIXTURE OF SLEET AND SNOW
> BEFORE CHANGING OVER TO ALL SNOW BY NOON. EXPECT DRIVING
> CONDITIONS TO DETERIORATE RAPIDLY AS THE HEAVIER SNOW DEVELOPS.


Simple weather alert on phone. From NWS mpls


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have this.....



But then this.....


----------



## qualitycut

Snowing hard now. Not sticking


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2062382 said:


> I have this.....
> 
> 
> 
> But then this.....


You trolling?


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;2062350 said:


> Was that posted for just his pay customers? :laughing:


I don't even tell my guys about this site.......my quiet place to b!tch


----------



## Doughboy12

Tiny little flakes.....attm
North facing blacktop driveway white.
Deck white too. 
All other hard surfaces wet.


----------



## qualitycut

Trying to stick


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2062376 said:


> I probably had 1 inch on my windshield


Nothing like that here.....attm


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2062373 said:


> Trucks are all fueled. Gonna play PS4 til 11:30, decide on what to do then.


You're over thinking this...

It's thanksgiving, snowing lightly, and ground temps are well above freezing. Go spend time with your family, eat too much, settle down and watch football. Then if needed, go out later this evening.


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;2062397 said:


> You're over thinking this...
> 
> It's thanksgiving, snowing lightly, and ground temps are well above freezing. Go spend time with your family, eat too much, settle down and watch football. Then if needed, go out later this evening.


This guy gets it..........^^^


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2062389 said:


> You trolling?


You mean with the mirror up? Nah, just in the dump with the box still on the back.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2062397 said:


> You're over thinking this...
> 
> It's thanksgiving, snowing lightly, and ground temps are well above freezing. Go spend time with your family, eat too much, settle down and watch football. Then if needed, go out later this evening.


Exactly!!!!!!!


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;2062397 said:


> You're over thinking this...
> 
> It's thanksgiving, snowing lightly, and ground temps are well above freezing. Go spend time with your family, eat too much, settle down and watch football. Then if needed, go out later this evening.


That's my plan , pretty realistic I think.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2062397 said:


> You're over thinking this...
> 
> It's thanksgiving, snowing lightly, and ground temps are well above freezing. Go spend time with your family, eat too much, settle down and watch football. Then if needed, go out later this evening.


Maybe now that party night is over, I don't really wanna go down?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2062399 said:


> You mean with the mirror up? Nah, just in the dump with the box still on the back.


Well never know, wife is gone and all


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2062403 said:



> Maybe now that party night is over, I don't really wanna go down?


Should have just went last night.


----------



## CityGuy

Down to less than half inch mainly between 1500-1600.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Micro flakes, not sticking here


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2062397 said:


> You're over thinking this...
> 
> It's thanksgiving, snowing lightly, and ground temps are well above freezing. Go spend time with your family, eat too much, settle down and watch football. Then if needed, go out later this evening.


Yes......!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2062403 said:


> Maybe now that party night is over, I don't really wanna go down?


I don't know what means but it sounds like your mind is already made up.


----------



## SSS Inc.

::::start vrac report::::


VRAC report:::::....S. Mpls....2.5" on Grassy surfaces by 6:00p.m.

Current Observations::::.....No asphalt/concrete accum......1/2" on deck....3/8" on Patio.......Snowing for 2 hours.....intensifying......Plow remains off......Other trucks at the ready......Putting hockey boards up......logging off.....


::::end vrac report::::


----------



## SnowGuy73

Grass is white!

Looks nice, too bad it won't last...


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

How come kmsp and kstp acc. snowfall forecast are so different on Iowa state? Does one have more or more accurate equipment, or is there that much swing in so short a distance?
There have been times in the last week that they were 2 or more inches apart...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ironwood-Mn;2062421 said:


> How come kmsp and kstp acc. snowfall forecast are so different on Iowa state? Does one have more or more accurate equipment, or is there that much swing in so short a distance?
> There have been times in the last week that they were 2 or more inches apart...


Eden prairie will get more snow than st Paul?

Just guessing.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2062419 said:


> ::::start vrac report::::
> 
> VRAC report:::::....S. Mpls....2.5" on Grassy surfaces by 6:00p.m.
> 
> Current Observations::::.....No asphalt/concrete accum......1/2" on deck....3/8" on Patio.......Snowing for 2 hours.....intensifying......Plow remains off......Other trucks at the ready......Putting hockey boards up......logging off.....
> 
> ::::end vrac report::::


O come, can't give a asphalt vrac lol


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

cbservicesllc;2062411 said:


> Micro flakes, not sticking here


Little more on the grass here but not much more


----------



## TKLAWN

System darting to drift se, we won't see much more. 

Salt later I think. IMO


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

SnowGuy73;2062425 said:


> Eden prairie will get more snow than st Paul?
> 
> Just guessing.


Yes, I get that, but what are those stations, 4 miles apart? Maybe the river has something to do with it, I don't know. The difference seems drastic enough that it seems more than what a snow storm would do on it's own.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ironwood-Mn;2062429 said:


> Yes, I get that, but what are those stations, 4 miles apart? Maybe the river has something to do with it, I don't know. The difference seems drastic enough that it seems more than what a snow storm would do on it's own.


Kind of like when sss gets 3.5" and the airport (a mile away) reports 2.1"

Who knows....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Did an update on my LG G3, talk about battery drain now!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2062431 said:


> Did an update on my LG G3, talk about battery drain now!


Android 6.0??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wife just texted, wait as long as possible to go down there. Guess the drama is in full swing.


----------



## dieselplw

For the metro especially the north looking like a bust as far as pushing goes. Maybe a little salt tonight.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2062438 said:


> Wife just texted, wait as long as possible to go down there. Guess the drama is in full swing.


Lol. Ooo family get togethers


----------



## Green Grass

I wonder what it cost to have a float in the Macy parade


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2062419 said:


> ::::start vrac report::::
> 
> VRAC report:::::....S. Mpls....2.5" on Grassy surfaces by 6:00p.m.
> 
> Current Observations::::.....No asphalt/concrete accum......1/2" on deck....3/8" on Patio.......Snowing for 2 hours.....intensifying......Plow remains off......Other trucks at the ready......Putting hockey boards up......logging off.....
> 
> ::::end vrac report::::


Nice report!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ironwood-Mn;2062421 said:


> How come kmsp and kstp acc. snowfall forecast are so different on Iowa state? Does one have more or more accurate equipment, or is there that much swing in so short a distance?
> There have been times in the last week that they were 2 or more inches apart...


Iowa state is just a comparison of model runs... I think the gradient and temps on this one are just that different


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2062438 said:


> Wife just texted, wait as long as possible to go down there. Guess the drama is in full swing.


Our family stopped getting together for holidays about 15 years ago. No one can get along and it's pretty ridiculous.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2062438 said:


> Wife just texted, wait as long as possible to go down there. Guess the drama is in full swing.


I feel like you have said this before lol


----------



## banonea

Camden;2062447 said:


> Our family stopped getting together for holidays about 15 years ago. No one can get along and it's pretty ridiculous.


This is the first year we havent....


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2062437 said:


> Android 6.0??


Not sure what it was.


----------



## SnowGuy73

All of an inch on the car.


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;2062447 said:


> Our family stopped getting together for holidays about 15 years ago. No one can get along and it's pretty ridiculous.


Everyone is coming to my house


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2062438 said:


> Wife just texted, wait as long as possible to go down there. Guess the drama is in full swing.


I guess your mind is made up


----------



## cbservicesllc

dieselplw;2062439 said:


> For the metro especially the north looking like a bust as far as pushing goes. Maybe a little salt tonight.


Heck... I'm starting to wonder if I'll even get to throw salt...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Accu has almost 8" of accumulation Sunday night threw Monday night. Mostly Monday night


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2062458 said:


> Heck... I'm starting to wonder if I'll even get to throw salt...


I'm leaning towards not


----------



## qualitycut

Lwnmmrman, you have 5.5 inches of snow yet?


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2062438 said:


> Wife just texted, wait as long as possible to go down there. Guess the drama is in full swing.


After being selfish,
I digress

block her # while you have the chance........


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;2062459 said:


> Accu has almost 8" of accumulation Sunday night threw Monday night. Mostly Monday night


For what areas???

(Isn't Accuweather horrible at forecasting?)


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2062464 said:


> For what areas???
> 
> (Isn't Accuweather horrible at forecasting?)


Yes there horrible. And that's for Rogers


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2062454 said:


> I guess your mind is made up


Just loaded my salt for my WBL townhomes. Threw a snowplow shovel in. The spreader is in the truck, I'm headed to WI.

Still haven't figured out why we don't have T-day at the "compound"??

Oh well.


----------



## unit28

Further review.....
Chestnuts ain't no pecan
.yuck.


----------



## qualitycut

Neighbors north facing drive is white. .. streets wet and I'm pretty sure i heard a plow go by


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2062462 said:


> Lwnmmrman, you have 5.5 inches of snow yet?


.................


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2062462 said:


> Lwnmmrman, you have 5.5 inches of snow yet?


Stuff is to wet atmosphere to warm.
Breaking up.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2062453 said:


> Everyone is coming to my house


Do we need a house fire today? 18 at mine.


----------



## CityGuy

Small flakes again.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2062474 said:


> Do we need a house fire today? 18 at mine.


Only 16 here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh, hey. Happy Thanksgiving everyone.


----------



## qualitycut

Yup definitely city plows out wtf


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2062478 said:


> Yup definitely city plows out wtf


Gotta burn up that budget. Forecast is 1-2".


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2062464 said:


> For what areas???
> 
> (Isn't Accuweather horrible at forecasting?)


Yes, terrible...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2062477 said:


> Oh, hey. Happy Thanksgiving everyone.


Hey you too!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The shoulders on the freeway are slushy and Maplewood


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sidewalks and parking lots in Woodbury are white. The city is out salting looks like they might have a plow down.


----------



## Ranger620

I have 10" for Sunday thru Monday.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Just starting to snow. Maybe 10 flakes a minute. Hope it's outta here soon. My dad used my 3320 deere last summer. I forgot he wrecked a hydraulic coupler. Off to orielleys soon to see if they have one. Lost some pins for the hitch too. Rigged it up with bolts. It'll work if I can get this coupler


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Accu shows snow Sunday thru tuesday night. No totals


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2062488 said:


> Just starting to snow. Maybe 10 flakes a minute. Hope it's outta here soon. My dad used my 3320 deere last summer. I forgot he wrecked a hydraulic coupler. Off to orielleys soon to see if they have one. Lost some pins for the hitch too. Rigged it up with bolts. It'll work if I can get this coupler


They probably are not open today


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2062477 said:


> Oh, hey. Happy Thanksgiving everyone.


Happy Thanksgiving to you!!!!

And Happy Thanksgiving to everyone else.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2062486 said:


> I have 10" for Sunday thru Monday.


Nice!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2062477 said:


> Oh, hey. Happy Thanksgiving everyone.


You too! And everyone else!


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2062488 said:


> Just starting to snow. Maybe 10 flakes a minute. Hope it's outta here soon. My dad used my 3320 deere last summer. I forgot he wrecked a hydraulic coupler. Off to orielleys soon to see if they have one. Lost some pins for the hitch too. Rigged it up with bolts. It'll work if I can get this coupler


Good luck, they dont carry any at the ones around here.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2062490 said:


> They probably are not open today


They are here but not auto zone


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2062490 said:


> They probably are not open today


Oreilly is open every holiday but Christmas Day


----------



## SSS Inc.

1 hockey puck on the deck railing..........Streets are black.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Stopped at Menomonie for a potty break, too many Rockstars.
Hudson was plowing, freeway shoulders are being plowed in WI.

CONSIDERABLY less snow in Menomonie.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2062513 said:


> Stopped at Menomonie for a potty break, too many Rockstars.
> Hudson was plowing, freeway shoulders are being plowed in WI.
> 
> CONSIDERABLY less snow in Menomonie.


My street had very very patchy slush and plows went by 2 times. I can still see my paver patio in front.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2062478 said:


> Yup definitely city plows out wtf


That's nothing....

We saw some clown with his plow on, beacon flashing away, and 2 snowblower in the back flying down the road like he woke up late and needs to do open ups.


----------



## SSS Inc.

What is this crap at the Lions game?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Is it snowing????


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2062490 said:


> They probably are not open today


Open til 2


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2062497 said:


> Good luck, they dont carry any at the ones around here.


I need gas any way. Doesn't hurt to check


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2062508 said:


> 1 hockey puck on the deck railing..........Streets are black.


What kind of VRAC is that???


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;2062486 said:


> I have 10" for Sunday thru Monday.


You wish.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Grass is almost completely covered in Chanhassen.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;2062520 said:


> What is this crap at the Lions game?!?!?!?!?!


I asked the same question, in more colorful language!


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2062532 said:


> What kind of VRAC is that???


###Urgent Release::::::::::The VRAC program has been disbanded temporarily due to lack of participation.


----------



## unit28

3/4" Chaska
1" shoreview


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2062539 said:


> ###Urgent Release::::::::::The VRAC program has been disbanded temporarily due to lack of participation.


WTH??? Just because some of us had our VRAC in while the operator was on vacay doesn't mean there's a lack of participation.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh, and expect a major burst of snow, wrap AND stall of the front. Just put out the message to everyone there's no work tonight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

There is zero snow in Chippewa Falls.


----------



## Greenery

Significant difference in snow levels from nw metro to e metro (Bayport). 94 is turning white .

Happy thanksgiving.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;2062539 said:


> ###Urgent Release::::::::::The VRAC program has been disbanded temporarily due to lack of participation.


Wife put chestnuts in the stuffing 
So I'm not sitting in front of the computer

#igottago


----------



## Greenery

SnowGuy73;2062537 said:


> Grass is almost completely covered in Chanhassen.


Sticking to asphalt?


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2062519 said:


> That's nothing....
> 
> We saw some clown with his plow on, beacon flashing away, and 2 snowblower in the back flying down the road like he woke up late and needs to do open ups.


Lol........ some people


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2062542 said:


> Oh, and expect a major burst of snow, wrap AND stall of the front. Just put out the message to everyone there's no work tonight.


But.......looks like it's going away


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2062535 said:


> You wish.....


It's no joke it shows that


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2062539 said:


> ###Urgent Release::::::::::The VRAC program has been disbanded temporarily due to lack of participation.


Holidays.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2062542 said:


> Oh, and expect a major burst of snow, wrap AND stall of the front. Just put out the message to everyone there's no work tonight.


Nah... Looks practically done for me...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2062553 said:


> Nah... Looks practically done for me...


Same melting here too.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2062551 said:


> It's no joke it shows that


I can confirm...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Greenery;2062547 said:


> Sticking to asphalt?


Negative.....


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2062551 said:


> It's no joke it shows that


Im guessing he was referring to something else when it came to 10". Just a hunch. 
But yes accuweather has 10" of snow from Sunday night thru Tuesday morning


----------



## unit28

Minnesota winter monitor link

http://www.weather.gov/arx/winter_monitor


----------



## Polarismalibu

Got a text northern salt is open at 5. To salt or not is the question


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2062541 said:


> WTH??? Just because some of us had our VRAC in while the operator was on vacay doesn't mean there's a lack of participation.


This!!!...


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2062559 said:


> Got a text northern salt is open at 5. To salt or not is the question


I got the green light to do whatever I thought was necessary so I'm salting


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;2062559 said:


> Got a text northern salt is open at 5. To salt or not is the question


Negative. Well maybe in the morning


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2062563 said:


> Negative. Well maybe in the morning


I'll do my walks in WBL on the way home tonight. Not sure if I'll do the bank lots or not.


----------



## Bill1090

Happy Thanksgiving guys. Vrac: 3.2"


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

1" on the deck in Arden Hills 0" on pavement. 5/8" on the deck in **** Rapids 0" on pavement


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;2062563 said:


> Negative. Well maybe in the morning


I'd say no need...


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Happy Thanksgiving,


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Moving out of my area. Not really anything here. I'm not upset about it either. Now I can nap


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;2062570 said:


> I'd say no need...


Just wondering if it will freeze where there are puddles


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2062559 said:


> Got a text northern salt is open at 5. To salt or not is the question


I don't think I'll be able to justify it... I'll run around and check later


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2062575 said:


> I don't think I'll be able to justify it... I'll run around and check later


Sweet let me know if I should snap out of my food coma or not lol


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;2062553 said:


> Nah... Looks practically done for me...


Just started to snow....or should I say flurry


----------



## Ranger620

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2062569 said:


> 1" on the deck in Arden Hills 0" on pavement. 5/8" on the deck in **** Rapids 0" on pavement


Do you think the pavement around **** rapids will dry before it freezes or is it really wet?


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2062575 said:


> I don't think I'll be able to justify it... I'll run around and check later


With retail I think I can getaway with it. Or I could just say I'm pretreat inch for Sunday. Lol


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2062551 said:


> It's no joke it shows that


For our area? Your shop is not to far away?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The guy Snowguy saw earlier??? Or is this someone here I haven't figured out yet??


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;2062585 said:


> For our area? Your shop is not to far away?


Pull up Rogers on accuweather and add it up


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2062563 said:


> Negative. Well maybe in the morning


Just got a text from boss, go easy on beverage may be a 2 am call.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;2062573 said:


> Just wondering if it will freeze where there are puddles


Puddles probably but mains should be dry.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2062585 said:


> For our area? Your shop is not to far away?


Said that for my house in Rogers. Just checked the shop in st Michael says the same


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2062572 said:


> Moving out of my area. Not really anything here. I'm not upset about it either. Now I can nap


I was hoping to hear that. .....


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Ranger620;2062583 said:


> Do you think the pavement around **** rapids will dry before it freezes or is it really wet?


Not home but will update when I am


----------



## skorum03

Grass mostly covered here. Snowed pretty hard for a while. Roads are half wet, half slush.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Snow melting fast here.


----------



## andersman02

Happy thanks giving. Pretty happy about not plowing. Had to go get stitches at 8 this morning. Me and my younger dog got into it.


----------



## Doughboy12

Green Grass;2062491 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to you!!!!
> 
> And Happy Thanksgiving to everyone else.


This.................. I'm thankful for all the advice that you all share here.


----------



## Ranger620

andersman02;2062598 said:


> Happy thanks giving. Pretty happy about not plowing. Had to go get stitches at 8 this morning. Me and my younger dog got into it.


Well that doesn't sound pleasant. How many stitches?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Guess I'm salting one lot. Got a text from the manager to do it lightly


----------



## qualitycut

Seems like places with no traffic are melted and not slick anything with some traffic has ridges from tires and is a little slick


----------



## andersman02

Ranger620;2062603 said:


> Well that doesn't sound pleasant. How many stitches?


 Honestly not sure, atleast 12 holding the bigger 2(inch deep bout an inch wide) shut, more on the inside connecting some tendons together, about 5 or 6 other gouges maybe half inch deep that were letting heal themselves and a bunch of scratches

Thinking maybe light salt later tonight


----------



## Green Grass

All the asphalt is dry around here


----------



## Doughboy12

andersman02;2062598 said:


> Happy thanks giving. Pretty happy about not plowing. Had to go get stitches at 8 this morning. Me and my younger dog got into it.


Well hope that doesn't ruin the pictures....


----------



## unit28

Sun peaked a little before sunset
Going to be cold tonight


----------



## qualitycut

andersman02;2062598 said:


> Happy thanks giving. Pretty happy about not plowing. Had to go get stitches at 8 this morning. Me and my younger dog got into it.


How?.......?


----------



## Doughboy12

andersman02;2062607 said:


> Honestly not sure, atleast 12 holding the bigger 2(inch deep bout an inch wide) shut, more on the inside connecting some tendons together, about 5 or 6 other gouges maybe half inch deep that were letting heal themselves and a bunch of scratches
> 
> Thinking maybe light salt later tonight


Nasty...........:crying:


----------



## unit28

andersman02;2062607 said:


> Honestly not sure, atleast 12 holding the bigger 2(inch deep bout an inch wide) shut, more on the inside connecting some tendons together, about 5 or 6 other gouges maybe half inch deep that were letting heal themselves and a bunch of scratches
> 
> Thinking maybe light salt later tonight


Sounds like the time I got my hand into a set of grinder belts

Best wishes. ....


----------



## SnowGuy73

A few slick spots north facing here.


----------



## andersman02

qualitycut;2062612 said:


> How?.......?


Hes 1 year old 100lb malamute, rescued him bout a month ago, he was a stray in Missouri.

He has some aggression with food, today was bad. We've been putting him on the ground by his scruff when it gets bad. Today did it and get got away and all hell broke loose.

My other malamute (did the same scruff training with him and worked perfectly, has zero aggression/dominant issues now and is a fantastic dog)tried to help and go after him but I told, actually yelled for my fiance to grab him and bring him to the bed room. New dog keeps after me until I push him, get space and get into the bathroom and shut the door on him.

No more scruff training for this guy, need to change our game plan now.


----------



## andersman02

Doughboy12;2062610 said:


> Well hope that doesn't ruin the pictures....


Least he didn't get a hold of my face


----------



## Camden

andersman02;2062621 said:


> Hes 1 year old 100lb malamute, rescued him bout a month ago, he was a stray in Missouri.
> 
> He has some aggression with food, today was bad. We've been putting him on the ground by his scruff when it gets bad. Today did it and get got away and all hell broke loose.
> 
> My other malamute (did the same scruff training with him and worked perfectly, has zero aggression/dominant issues now and is a fantastic dog)tried to help and go after him but I told, actually yelled for my fiance to grab him and bring him to the bed room. New dog keeps after me until I push him, get space and get into the bathroom and shut the door on him.
> 
> No more scruff training for this guy, need to change our game plan now.


Wow, that sounds intense.


----------



## Ranger620

andersman02;2062621 said:


> Hes 1 year old 100lb malamute, rescued him bout a month ago, he was a stray in Missouri.
> 
> He has some aggression with food, today was bad. We've been putting him on the ground by his scruff when it gets bad. Today did it and get got away and all hell broke loose.
> 
> My other malamute (did the same scruff training with him and worked perfectly, has zero aggression/dominant issues now and is a fantastic dog)tried to help and go after him but I told, actually yelled for my fiance to grab him and bring him to the bed room. New dog keeps after me until I push him, get space and get into the bathroom and shut the door on him.
> 
> No more scruff training for this guy, need to change our game plan now.


Ya I'd say new game plan.


----------



## Ranger620

andersman02;2062623 said:


> Least he didn't get a hold of my face


Crappy part is he won now you really need to overthrow him. 
Good luck


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2062625 said:


> Ya I'd say new game plan.


Yea that wouldn't have went over as well for me.


----------



## andersman02

Ranger620;2062626 said:


> Crappy part is he won now you really need to overthrow him.
> Good luck


Exactly right


----------



## SnowGuy73

New 101 river bridge from Shakopee to Chanhassen is glare ice.


----------



## unit28

When I lived in TX,
I used to wish for a huricane to bring rain in the summer.



Now living in Minnesota,
Wonder if a hurricane will bring snow


----------



## Doughboy12

andersman02;2062621 said:


> Hes 1 year old 100lb malamute, rescued him bout a month ago, he was a stray in Missouri.
> 
> He has some aggression with food, today was bad. We've been putting him on the ground by his scruff when it gets bad. Today did it and get got away and all hell broke loose.
> 
> My other malamute (did the same scruff training with him and worked perfectly, has zero aggression/dominant issues now and is a fantastic dog)tried to help and go after him but I told, actually yelled for my fiance to grab him and bring him to the bed room. New dog keeps after me until I push him, get space and get into the bathroom and shut the door on him.
> 
> No more scruff training for this guy, need to change our game plan now.


Time to get Cesar Millan over.....:laughing:


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2062608 said:


> All the asphalt is dry around here


Things were starting to dry here about an hour and a half ago too


----------



## SnowGuy73

A good 1.5" on my patio.


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;2062629 said:


> New 101 river bridge from Shakopee to Chanhassen is glare ice.


No fancy de-icing gear in place....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;2062633 said:


> When I lived in TX,
> I used to wish for a huricane to bring rain in the summer.
> 
> Now living in Minnesota,
> Wonder if a hurricane will bring snow


So does that mean no snow?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2062636 said:


> A good 1.5" on my patio.


I have about .15 on mine. Hahaha. And to think I had 1-3" and you had less than 1/2"?


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2062637 said:


> No fancy de-icing gear in place....


Any snow down that way?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Doughboy12;2062637 said:


> No fancy de-icing gear in place....


Appears not.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2062639 said:


> I have about .15 on mine. Hahaha. And to think I had 1-3" and you had less than 1/2"?


Clowns!

Grass completely covered here.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/grd/5318328190.html

Exmark/ toro stander users here's your bagger


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2062644 said:


> Clowns!
> 
> Grass completely covered here.


I probably could do clean ups if I wanted to. I might try this weekend at my house. If not, oh well, it'll be fine til spring


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2062648 said:


> I probably could do clean ups if I wanted to. I might try this weekend at my house. If not, oh well, it'll be fine til spring


Guessing by this time tomorrow I will be as to as well.


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;2062638 said:


> So does that mean no snow?


I'm hoping it will be a good snow maker.
if it transports enough precip into cold air......why not.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2062642 said:


> Any snow down that way?


Less than an inch. It's slushy....attm


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2062635 said:


> Things were starting to dry here about an hour and a half ago too


Trucks warming up. Gonna take a drive from Rogers to **** rapids to fridley to Plymouth not really confident in salting so not taking the salter truck. We'll see if I gotta start that when I get home


----------



## albhb3

roads are slick Eagan and south


----------



## Bill1090

Current vrac. .001


----------



## CityGuy

People are in line at the stores already.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2062663 said:


> People are in line at the stores already.


Where you been. They camped out overnight.


----------



## unit28

CityGuy;2062663 said:


> People are in line at the stores already.


I'll just wait for summer garage sales
Guarantee I'll find cheaper priced junk


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;2062652 said:


> I'm hoping it will be a good snow maker.
> if it transports enough precip into cold air......why not.


The way you say things sometimes no one knows what you are trying to say. I figured since you were wishing for moisture when you lived in Texas and the same while living here, you are wishing for snow from hurricanes


----------



## Doughboy12

Sooooooooooo.....
The Hunger Games: Mockingjay part 2 was good if you followed along with the first ones. Closed out the story well but definitely left it open for a next one. 
Spectre was too long, too slow, and too convoluted. Wait for the DVD.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2062663 said:


> People are in line at the stores already.


Fricking insane. A few years ago we went and got some stuff "on sale". A few days before Christmas the items were even cheaper and about 25% off of the sale price after Christmas. And then stand in line for 3 hours in the check out lane. No thanks. Screw that


----------



## unit28

SUMMARY... A COMBINATION OF A POTENT UPPER LEVEL STORM SYSTEM...AN ARCTIC COLD FRONT MOVING INTO THE AREA...AND THE REMNANTS OF HURRICANE SANDRA IN THE EASTERN PACIFIC OCEAN WILL COMBINE TO PRODUCE AN EXTENDED COLD AND WET PERIOD FOR WEST CENTRAL TEXAS. THE COLD FRONT ARRIVES LATE TONIGHT AND FRIDAY MORNING...WITH TEMPERATURES FALLING THROUGH THE DAY ON FRIDAY. FINALLY...THE REMNANTS OF HURRICANE SANDRA MOVE ACROSS THE AREA ON SATURDAY...WITH WIDESPREAD RAINFALL LIKELY. BY THE TIME THE RAIN ENDS SUNDAY...MANY PORTIONS OF WEST CENTRAL TEXAS WILL HAVE SEEN 2 TO 5 INCHES OF RAINFALL WITH ISOLATED HIGHER TOTALS. A TEMPERATURE SHIFT OF EVEN A FEW DEGREES COULD MAKE A SIGNIFICANT CHANGE IN THE POTENTIAL FOR ANY FREEZING RAIN ACROSS THE AREA





So if that thing shifts NE by Monday Tuesday. 
Here's hoping for a hurricane


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2062638 said:


> So does that mean no snow?


Thinking it means the latest ever hurricane in the Pacific might force moisture this way.


----------



## Doughboy12

Needed this storm to pan out....have xmas presents to pay for. :waving:


----------



## andersman02

jimslawnsnow;2062646 said:


> https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/grd/5318328190.html
> 
> Exmark/ toro stander users here's your bagger


Those pics are taken from waconia tractor supply in burnsville. That's where I've seen those baggers, they are awesome but real spendy


----------



## SnowGuy73

andersman02;2062679 said:


> Those pics are taken from waconia tractor supply in burnsville. That's where I've seen those baggers, they are awesome but real spendy


Hopper looks like a piggy bac vac hopper.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Pavement(driveway/sidewalk) is drying up in Arden Hills


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SnowGuy73;2062682 said:


> Hopper looks like a piggy bac vac hopper.


How much counter weight is needed for that combo?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

andersman02;2062679 said:


> Those pics are taken from waconia tractor supply in burnsville. That's where I've seen those baggers, they are awesome but real spendy


Looks more like Albert lea, or some of them anyway. The guy that makes them owns the dealership there.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2062685 said:


> How much counter weight is needed for that combo?


I never used any. But that was on Wright standers, which I feel are balanced better.


----------



## andersman02

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2062685 said:


> How much counter weight is needed for that combo?


Exactly what I was thinking, must be a lot


----------



## andersman02

jimslawnsnow;2062686 said:


> Looks more like Albert lea, or some of them anyway. The guy that makes them owns the dealership there.


The ones with the red shack behind are in burnsville. It's a real good hope in the wall Chinese shop. Other pics you may be right


----------



## albhb3

news just said 12+ tuesday


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2062683 said:


> Pavement(driveway/sidewalk) is drying up in Arden Hills


You saying I don't have to head back and salt my walks in WBL??


----------



## jimslawnsnow

albhb3;2062691 said:


> news just said 12+ tuesday


here we go again


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2062638 said:


> So does that mean no snow?


I think he's talking that hurricane off the Western coast of Mexico


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2062648 said:


> I probably could do clean ups if I wanted to. I might try this weekend at my house. If not, oh well, it'll be fine til spring


Same......


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2062656 said:


> Trucks warming up. Gonna take a drive from Rogers to **** rapids to fridley to Plymouth not really confident in salting so not taking the salter truck. We'll see if I gotta start that when I get home


Be sure to broadcast your findings... Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2062669 said:


> The way you say things sometimes no one knows what you are trying to say. I figured since you were wishing for moisture when you lived in Texas and the same while living here, you are wishing for snow from hurricanes


See my above comment on the Mexican hurricane... Hurricane Sandra...


----------



## SnowGuy73

albhb3;2062691 said:


> news just said 12+ tuesday


That'll change.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2062677 said:


> Thinking it means the latest ever hurricane in the Pacific might force moisture this way.


isn't that a quote from last night?


----------



## TKLAWN

andersman02;2062679 said:


> Those pics are taken from waconia tractor supply in burnsville. That's where I've seen those baggers, they are awesome but real spendy


Red magic, not too sure about about that setup.


----------



## cbservicesllc

albhb3;2062691 said:


> news just said 12+ tuesday


Meteogram disagrees... attm


----------



## unit28

Next monday/ tuesdsy
hurricane storm hits south mn


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2062706 said:


> Meteogram disagrees... attm


I have 11.5 on KRST


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2062708 said:


> Next monday/ tuesdsy
> hurricane storm hits south mn


Uffda... Bet that would give us plowable snow too


----------



## unit28

We have .75 precip here
Depends on Temps for ratios /snow fall amounts


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2062711 said:


> We have .75 precip here
> Depends on Temps for ratios /snow fall amounts


Eh, you also said east side would have 2" of snow at 10 am today.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2062715 said:


> Eh, you also said east side would have 2" of snow at 10 am today.


We had 2" on grass and decks


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/displayMod.php?var=gfs_sfc_prcp&loop=loopall&hours=


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;2062668 said:


> I'll just wait for summer garage sales
> Guarantee I'll find cheaper priced junk


Online works just as good for my stuff.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2062715 said:


> Eh, you also said east side would have 2" of snow at 10 am today.


Hey now.....I said hrrr shows 2" if its correct.

I said "im saying mix" from the git go and Called Mankato s/ se before anyone

But since you mentioned it, we both said mix.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

There are private contractors plowing and shoveling in Woodbury.


----------



## qualitycut

Cafe

http://wxcaster4.com/gfs/CONUS2_GFS0P5_SFC_ACCUM-SNOW_120HR.gif


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2062738 said:


> There are private contractors plowing and shoveling in Woodbury.


How much snow is there? Or they at the high-end malls there ?


----------



## unit28

Here's one of the metgens I use to cheat.......lol

Bottom of metgen has total accumulated precipitation

Lower pic is dgex I want to say it's a long range nam,
Same area as my long range gfs....consensus. 
Ec, won't agree I bet


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2062738 said:


> There are private contractors plowing and shoveling in Woodbury.


Is there snow there?


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2062739 said:


> Cafe
> 
> http://wxcaster4.com/gfs/CONUS2_GFS0P5_SFC_ACCUM-SNOW_120HR.gif


Unfortunately, that will change.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2062740 said:


> How much snow is there? Or they at the high-end malls there ?


 Looks like maybe a half inch of frozen slop?

They are at some office buildings by the freeway.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2062742 said:


> Is there snow there?


94 is definitely been plowed up to at least 6 94. The parking lots for white hit and miss here and there. The malls were being plowed and or salted. Office buildings were being worked on.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/displayMod.php?var=gfs_sfc_prcp&loop=loopall&hours=


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Word must have gotten out. There are salt trucks and plow trucks and all over Maplewood area.


Parking lots are black and maplewood.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Everything is DRY from Arden Hills to **** Rapids


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Patchy icy spots in Vadnais Heights. Gonna have to go home and get more salt and come back down.


----------



## IDST

LwnmwrMan22;2062746 said:


> 94 is definitely been plowed up to at least 6 94. The parking lots for white hit and miss here and there. The malls were being plowed and or salted. Office buildings were being worked on.


We started on sidewalks there about 10:30

W started


----------



## cbservicesllc

Streets and lots are dry here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have snow covered walks in WBL.


----------



## qualitycut

I would say about 1.5 in the grass here maybe more. 


Anyone thats out and about see any fast food joints open?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2062757 said:


> I have snow covered walks in WBL.


Same here but like a .10 in at most and very patchy


----------



## unit28

Totals link

http://www.nws.noaa.gov/view/prodsByState.php?state=MN&prodtype=public

I missed the east metro by two city blocks, .......

Stay safe


----------



## qualitycut

The early next week snow ia going to be interesting. High of 35. Would think the moisture from down there would be a little warmer as well.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2062761 said:


> I would say about 1.5 in the grass here maybe more.
> 
> Anyone thats out and about see any fast food joints open?


nothing open down in the rosemount area prolly SOL


----------



## albhb3

looks absolutely miserable in gb at the game about the same as the duck blind today


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2062773 said:


> The early next week snow ia going to be interesting. High of 35. Would think the moisture from down there would be a little warmer as well.


Only cold air that mixed in was a little bit from Nebraska this morning

I agree with you,
but the bigger the system might draw in more cold air and at least have a huge vertical colomn of cold air built up through to upper atmosphere.

You called this too,
said warm


----------



## TKLAWN

Let's go Bears!


----------



## albhb3

TKLAWN;2062784 said:


> Let's go Bears!


come on the best 4 packer qbs are in town tonight starr, farve, Rodgers and cutler no way no how the packers loose


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2062761 said:


> I would say about 1.5 in the grass here maybe more.
> 
> Anyone thats out and about see any fast food joints open?


Mcdonalds here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I would say anywhere there's a lot of shopping open, you can find food open.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You almost have to do site checks on each of your site checks. 

My townhomes in WBL will have 1/2" of snow and ice on the walk, the next walk over completely bare and dry.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2062789 said:


> Mcdonalds here


Mcds and white Castle is all i found.

Going salt one small lot and grab some whities


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Was able to skip enough walks I have enough salt with me to do the bank. Too bad I don't have my tailgate spreader with.


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2062756 said:


> Streets and lots are dry here


Checking some now and this has been the case for all of them.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Goodbye Brett time


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;2062803 said:


> Goodbye Brett time


what I wanna know is how starr got all that money for his wife's plastic surgery my god her face couldn't move


----------



## albhb3

wow so now a guy falls down and its tripping these refs are terrible


----------



## TKLAWN

albhb3;2062808 said:


> wow so now a guy falls down and its tripping these refs are terrible


Must be the same crew that worked last weeks game.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2062810 said:


> Must be the same crew that worked last weeks game.


Don't remember, did Ed Hochalee's crew ref it??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Kevin Harlan and his color guy on 100.3 are asking what do the refs see??? They don't think they should be penalties.


----------



## albhb3

TKLAWN;2062810 said:


> Must be the same crew that worked last weeks game.


there terrible league wide they cant even tell if a guy goes outta bounds (see bills game last week)


----------



## SSS Inc.

Uh OH!!!! Rodgers is hurt.............


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;2062813 said:


> Kevin Harlan and his color guy on 100.3 are asking what do the refs see??? They don't think they should be penalties.


that sounds almost politically incorrect


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;2062816 said:


> Uh OH!!!! Rodgers is hurt.............


I hear farves in town... now that would be some **** right there....prolly a stinger we all know what its like to get smacked when your skins cold


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2062816 said:


> Uh OH!!!! Rodgers is hurt.............


Farve will Suit up don't worry.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2062822 said:


> Farve will Suit up don't worry.


Could you imagine???

They should have a guy run out of the locker room with a helmet on with a 4 jersey on and start warming up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

albhb3;2062818 said:


> that sounds almost politically incorrect


Yeah, when I typed it, I was expecting a BLM comment.


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;2062824 said:


> Could you imagine???
> 
> They should have a guy run out of the locker room with a helmet on with a 4 jersey on and start warming up.


that would be gold


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;2062806 said:


> what I wanna know is how starr got all that money for his wife's plastic surgery my god her face couldn't move


It was cool he was able to make it there. He's had one rough couple years


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;2062832 said:


> It was cool he was able to make it there. He's had one rough couple years


I hear ya I don't know how much longer hes gonna make it, imho he looked pretty good for his age


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;2062834 said:


> I hear ya I don't know how much longer hes gonna make it, imho he looked pretty good for his age


Yeah that's his last trip there. For all that happened he didn't look as bad as you would think


----------



## qualitycut

Oh oh........


----------



## albhb3

you would surely think you would lean on the run game


----------



## IDST

Who's getting up to check for lots freezing over in the morning


----------



## qualitycut

jagext;2062842 said:


> Who's getting up to check for lots freezing over in the morning


They already were at 8pm


----------



## Drakeslayer

Coach, did you get that plow mounted on the GMC? Any pics?


----------



## albhb3

Were comming


----------



## Polarismalibu

Cafing Packers


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;2062844 said:


> Coach, did you get that plow mounted on the GMC? Any pics?


Yeah I still wanna see. I never got around to mounting it up yet


----------



## albhb3

and poof goes the ballon jeebus does adams need to be benched that guy cant separate from a paper bag


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;2062849 said:


> and poof goes the ballon jeebus does adams need to be benched


Was that your ego popping?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone in Vegas?? I want $500 on the Vikes to lose on Sunday. They're a Minnesota team. Any time they go into a game, where winning puts them on top, they lay an egg.

$500 on a Vikes loss. Book it.


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;2062850 said:


> Was that your ego popping?


nope that's just fine. you just worry about your vikes then again they should beat a slumping atl


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2062851 said:


> Anyone in Vegas?? I want $500 on the Vikes to lose on Sunday. They're a Minnesota team. Any time they go into a game, where winning puts them on top, they lay an egg.
> 
> $500 on a Vikes loss. Book it.


Like your 5.5 inches of snow


----------



## cbservicesllc

jagext;2062842 said:


> Who's getting up to check for lots freezing over in the morning


Nope, everything is dry here...


----------



## IDST

cbservicesllc;2062857 said:


> Nope, everything is dry here...


Thanks mine are in st Louis park. I wanted to do Menards but couldn't get in the yard so if I have to do that can't till 4:30 and I'm an hour an a half away


----------



## Ranger620

Just got back. I spread a bobcat bucket of salt across many acres Plymouth had the worst and that took maybe a wheel barrow full. Fridley **** rapids Anoka and rogers were basically dry but I hit some frozen puddles. If I couldn't have charged a trip charge for doing nothing I would have stayed home


----------



## Drakeslayer

cbservicesllc;2062857 said:


> Nope, everything is dry here...


Found a couple icy spots on the north side of buildings in Plymouth tonight. Sending salt truck tonight.


----------



## SSS Inc.

GFS is movin' on up^^^^


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;2062863 said:


> GFS is movin' on up^^^^


Sweet!!! Might as well get dumped on for Monday


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2062863 said:


> GFS is movin' on up^^^^


Seen that before


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2062866 said:


> Seen that before


Me too. ....


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2062869 said:


> Me too. ....


Meteo hasnt updated or lwmrs favorite color map and im to lazy to look. What is it up to


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2062872 said:


> meteo hasnt updated or lwmrs favorite color map and im to lazy to look. What is it up to


8".........


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;2062865 said:


> Sweet!!! Might as well get dumped on for Monday


For what it's worth.....Accu. is up to:

4-8" for me
6-10" for you (Rogers)
8-12" St. Cloud


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2062873 said:


> 8".........


Hmmm thought that's what it was ay earlier


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2062875 said:


> Hmmm thought that's what it was ay earlier


Like 7......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

AccuWeather says 5.5" for me. I was a "storm" early I guess.

Schaeffer said 1-5" on his 10 o'clock news tonight.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2062876 said:


> Like 7......


O gotcha. Made it sound like it went way up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It updated....the color map. Everyone is around 5-6".


----------



## IDST

Anybody think I should head down around three to salt. I just don't want the call at 4 then have to fly down there


----------



## Bill1090

We got nothing down here except for a decent amount to of rain earlier today. Just some flurries now. It's still 34° and the wind blew everything dry.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2062887 said:


> We got nothing down here except for a decent amount to of rain earlier today. Just some flurries now. It's still 34° and the wind blew everything dry.


How much was forecasted for you?


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2062888 said:


> How much was forecasted for you?


Trace-3". NWS did update earlier this afternoon to just a dusting though.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jagext;2062881 said:


> Anybody think I should head down around three to salt. I just don't want the call at 4 then have to fly down there


My stuff was all dry


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2062837 said:


> Oh oh........


What?......is it snowing attm?


----------



## banonea

Just got in from funning all the accounts with my guys. this way they have seen the new ones and refreshed on the old ones. everything was dry here, no salt needed. not even puddles are frozen here.......

what is it saying for me for this next storm?


----------



## unit28

banonea;2062897 said:


> Just got in from funning all the accounts with my guys. this way they have seen the new ones and refreshed on the old ones. everything was dry here, no salt needed. not even puddles are frozen here.......
> 
> what is it saying for me for this next storm?


From the maps I looked at, ....

there's a concensus that a good storm will be coming from Texas bringing a lot of moisture this way. Depending on the Temps when it gets here.....not if but when it gets here the temperature should be cold enough to make snow instead of slop.


----------



## unit28

Glad it went well banno,

If my shop is closed tuesday, I m sure i can help djag


----------



## CityGuy

20° and cloudy

Light breeze


----------



## SnowGuy73

21° light breeze, overcast.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Kylie says a few inches isn't out of the question for Monday.


----------



## unit28

Cold but not nasty cold
In a tree attm



Ever lose something and wished it would come back


----------



## CityGuy

Locals seem to think Monday won't be a big deal. Couple inches.


----------



## SnowGuy73

cityguy;2062913 said:


> locals seem to think monday won't be a big deal. Couple inches.


c y a..........


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;2062911 said:


> Cold but not nasty cold
> In a tree attm
> 
> Ever lose something and wished it would come back


Wind has a small bite to it.


----------



## unit28

Don't add the totals from yesterday's storm just yet,
Cuz it's turning right back around. .....

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/d...sfc_prcp&hours=hr006hr024hr048hr060hr084hr108


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2062914 said:


> c y a..........


Exactly.........


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;2062915 said:


> Wind has a small bite to it.


Fingers have been frostbiten before 
always the first to get cold


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2062913 said:


> Locals seem to think Monday won't be a big deal. Couple inches.


I guess it's going to snow


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;2062930 said:


> I guess it's going to snow


#faith

Bills quote


----------



## unit28

This is a blend from the ec and gfs.

qpf precipitation forecast
Liquid is little over .8 on the high end
Multiply by 10 which is normal for equivalent ratios.

This is going to either start late or stall
My thinking stalls, Temps drop behind and ratios climb

Another thing,
If we had colder Temps this season
We'd be over our average seasonal accumulated snow before December. .....sigh


----------



## Bill1090

unit28;2062911 said:


> Cold but not nasty cold
> In a tree attm
> 
> Ever lose something and wished it would come back


Uh oh. Did you drop your binos?


----------



## Bill1090

30° 
Mostly cloudy


----------



## CityGuy

Putting together big wiffle balls for our tanker. Not going good for the guy with no body weight.


----------



## Bill1090

GFS is down 6" from yesterday.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2062971 said:


> Putting together big wiffle balls for our tanker. Not going good for the guy with no body weight.


Please explain......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This is gonna be stupid.......

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/d...ours=hr078hr084hr090hr096hr102hr108hr114hr120

From noon Monday to 6 pm Tuesday, snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I would be okay with the NAM here..

http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckar...11&compaction=on&mean_mt=on&max_mt=on&mean=on


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2062989 said:


> This is gonna be stupid.......
> 
> http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/d...ours=hr078hr084hr090hr096hr102hr108hr114hr120
> 
> From noon Monday to 6 pm Tuesday, snow.


The high is 36 each day so be interesting to see.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2062991 said:


> I would be okay with the NAM here..
> 
> http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckar...11&compaction=on&mean_mt=on&max_mt=on&mean=on


Bright red the new one?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2062993 said:


> Bright red the new one?


No, dark red. Snow when everyone is at work. Bright red will change.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2062997 said:


> No, dark red. Snow when everyone is at work. Bright red will change.


They all are and we will and we will get less than 2 with rain.


----------



## Doughboy12

unit28;2062965 said:


> Another thing,
> If we had average Temps this season
> We'd be over our average seasonal accumulated snow before December. .....sigh


IFIFY..............#DoItForSSS


----------



## Green Grass

Mondays VRAC 2.5


----------



## qualitycut

Like john dees map


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2062989 said:


> This is gonna be stupid.......
> 
> http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/d...ours=hr078hr084hr090hr096hr102hr108hr114hr120
> 
> From noon Monday to 6 pm Tuesday, snow.


No kidding
I was just looking at that too

from hour 81 to hour 135. On gfs model

toad choker?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2063002 said:


> Like john dees map


You know you gotta add two of those maps together, right?

Ending 7 am Tuesday, plus the 5-10 day map for what falls on Tuesday.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2063005 said:


> You know you gotta add two of those maps together, right?
> 
> Ending 7 am Tuesday, plus the 5-10 day map for what falls on Tuesday.


Yea but I'm right on the bubble


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2063004 said:


> No kidding
> I was just looking at that too
> 
> from hour 81 to hour 135. On gfs model
> 
> toad choker?


Thinking rain huh?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2062997 said:


> No, dark red. Snow when everyone is at work. Bright red will change.


The dark red is the oldest one though...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2063009 said:


> The dark red is the oldest one though...


I know, just like dried blood, been around a while. I wanna stick with that one.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2063008 said:


> Thinking rain huh?


I think he's calling it a toad choker because of the moisture, temps will be interesting but a lot of this will be snow


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2063011 said:


> I know, just like dried blood, been around a while. I wanna stick with that one.


Hahahahaha... got it... I certainly don't see us getting missed on this one


----------



## Ranger620

Accuweather has dropped there crazy totals. I'm down from 10" of snow mom-tues to 2.9" of snow


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2063013 said:


> I think he's calling it a toad choker because of the moisture, temps will be interesting but a lot of this will be snow


Toad choaker means heavy rain


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2063014 said:


> Hahahahaha... got it... I certainly don't see us getting missed on this one


Its been to consistent going to be a bust


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2063008 said:


> Thinking rain huh?


From the TC THROUGH DULUTH
.....35* Monday

it is warm


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2063018 said:


> From the TC THROUGH DULUTH
> .....35* Monday
> 
> it is warm


Seen that. What about atmospheric temps


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2063013 said:


> I think he's calling it a toad choker because of the moisture, temps will be interesting but a lot of this will be snow


If I look, and I haven't yet
Need to know Temps from 500 down to 925 mb


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2063019 said:


> Seen that. What about atmospheric temps


Key component right there

the turkey storm was anticyclonic

If the next one is cyclonic we should expect cold wrap
Bad thing is we still need saturation -higher humidity


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS talks about a dry tongue as well.

We've had quite a few times where a big storm rolls in, warm air aloft either turns the moisture to drizzle, or it wraps dry air in and we just sit.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm down to 2-4 from Monday evening through Tuesday afternoon.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2063026 said:


> I'm down to 2-4 from Monday evening through Tuesday afternoon.


I stick with my VRAC


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2063027 said:


> I stick with my VRAC


Thought vrac is only applicable when the snow is on radar


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm sticking with 5.5". I worked for me this last "storm".


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2063026 said:


> I'm down to 2-4 from Monday evening through Tuesday afternoon.


1-3 here if talking accuweather


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2063026 said:


> I'm down to 2-4 from Monday evening through Tuesday afternoon.


This...($)

Plowable
possible
Applicable


----------



## qualitycut

Looks like new gfs on meteo has it's Tuesday now


----------



## unit28

Humidity at 850mb is low. ......small flakes at best
Losing moisture qpf shearing


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2062973 said:


> Please explain......


No baffles in tanker trailer. About 1 Dr round wiffle balled going on to help with slosh. Pic after lunch.


----------



## unit28

At 6 pm 10/1 ratio in areas without main precipitation band.
Less than 10/1 within the precip.

attm


----------



## cbservicesllc

All the negativity in this town sucks!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2063061 said:


> All the negativity in this town sucks!


My 5 snowblowers work!!!


----------



## TKLAWN

cbservicesllc;2063061 said:


> All the negativity in this town sucks!


Yes , yes it does!


----------



## Bill1090

I don't know what all the fuss is about. I'm only at .5" on the meteo.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2063071 said:


> I don't know what all the fuss is about. I'm only at .5" on the meteo.


Looks like 4.5 to me.......


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2063066 said:


> My 5 snowblowers work!!!


But the trucks don't??


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2063075 said:


> Looks like 4.5 to me.......


That one's always drunk or something. It'll come down.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2063076 said:


> But the trucks don't??


Haven't got that far yet..... busy doing payroll for the 1 day the guys worked last week. Got cold and all........


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2063078 said:


> Haven't got that far yet..... busy doing payroll for the 1 day the guys worked last week. Got cold and all........


Maybe we can have a thanksgiving miracle!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;2063082 said:


> Maybe we can have a thanksgiving miracle!!


4' of snow on the north shore and 70° Here?


----------



## Green Grass

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/hvo/5334245481.html


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2063084 said:


> 4' of snow on the north shore and 70° Here?


It only needs to be 10 degrees here. Might as well let the lakes freeze over.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;2063085 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/hvo/5334245481.html


Better scoop that up quick!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2063085 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/hvo/5334245481.html


That's a hell of a deal!! Too bad I just paid off my irrigation blow out guy, or I'd be all over that!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;2063085 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/hvo/5334245481.html


She had a t590 for $3,000 yesterday


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2063086 said:


> It only needs to be 10 degrees here. Might as well let the lakes freeze over.


Very good point!!


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;2063089 said:


> She had a t590 for $3,000 yesterday


Selling her husbands equipment?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;2063092 said:


> Selling her husbands equipment?


If only they were real and not a scam.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2063089 said:


> She had a t590 for $3,000 yesterday


So you bought it?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

So for you gamers, PS4 or xbox?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2063098 said:


> So for you gamers, PS4 or xbox?


Dodge/Ford/Chevy.

Boss/Western/Whatever.

If you're buying one for your kids, ask and see what their friends / cousins have.

That way they can play online against them.

I started with PSx because you could play online without a Live subscription for $50/year.

Now you have to pay for PS+ to play online.

Unless you're really into a couple of games that are only on 1 brand or the other, it really is 6 of one, half dozen the other.

Xbox lets you use external hard drives, it's 3 screws to replace the hard drive in PS4.

Both need internet to work anymore. They are the one in the same.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2063096 said:


> So you bought it?


I would have for sure. Clearly a scam though


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2063102 said:


> I would have for sure. Clearly a scam though


aRe YoU sUrE iT wAs A sCaM?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2063100 said:


> Dodge/Ford/Chevy.
> 
> Boss/Western/Whatever.
> 
> If you're buying one for your kids, ask and see what their friends / cousins have.
> 
> That way they can play online against them.
> 
> I started with PSx because you could play online without a Live subscription for $50/year.
> 
> Now you have to pay for PS+ to play online.
> 
> Unless you're really into a couple of games that are only on 1 brand or the other, it really is 6 of one, half dozen the other.
> 
> Xbox lets you use external hard drives, it's 3 screws to replace the hard drive in PS4.
> 
> Both need internet to work anymore. They are the one in the same.


I really don't know anything about either one. It's for us adults and the kids


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2063085 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/hvo/5334245481.html


Well that was annoying to read...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2063106 said:


> Well that was annoying to read...


You kept reading after $2,000?


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;2063100 said:


> Dodge/Ford/Chevy.
> 
> Boss/Western/Whatever.
> 
> If you're buying one for your kids, ask and see what their friends / cousins have.
> 
> That way they can play online against them.
> 
> I started with PSx because you could play online without a Live subscription for $50/year.
> 
> Now you have to pay for PS+ to play online.
> 
> Unless you're really into a couple of games that are only on 1 brand or the other, it really is 6 of one, half dozen the other.
> 
> Xbox lets you use external hard drives, it's 3 screws to replace the hard drive in PS4.
> 
> Both need internet to work anymore. They are the one in the same.


Does Xbox play bluray?

*edit - it looks like it does now.


----------



## CityGuy

Guess we'll see how these work.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;2063108 said:


> Does Xbox play bluray?
> 
> *edit - it looks like it does now.


Forgot about that. Truthfully, we've watched MAYBE 3 blu-rays since we got ours at release.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2063112 said:


> Forgot about that. Truthfully, we've watched MAYBE 3 blu-rays since we got ours at release.


Same here. Whenever we rent which can be fairly often sometimes I just rent dvd don't see the advantage of paying another dollar for the same movie


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2063110 said:


> Guess we'll see how these work.


Wtf are those for


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2063119 said:


> Wtf are those for


Tank anti sloshing devises....:waving:


----------



## Doughboy12

On another note....

Just took a tumble down my own front steps on the ice. 
Mother cafer that hurt. Raspberries down the whole left arm and lower back. 
Staring to sting a bit. 

Wait what...??? This isn't Facebook. Cafe, wrong site. :laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

Doughboy12;2063125 said:


> On another note....
> 
> Just took a tumble down my own front steps on the ice.
> Mother cafer that hurt. Raspberries down the whole left arm and lower back.
> Staring to sting a bit.
> 
> Wait what...??? This isn't Facebook. Cafe, wrong site. :laughing:


Can you sue yourself.....and win?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2063125 said:


> On another note....
> 
> Just took a tumble down my own front steps on the ice.
> Mother cafer that hurt. Raspberries down the whole left arm and lower back.
> Staring to sting a bit.
> 
> Wait what...??? This isn't Facebook. Cafe, wrong site. :laughing:


You wanna hang with the big boys, you NEVER admit your OWN steps were slick.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2063127 said:


> You wanna hang with the big boys, you NEVER admit your OWN steps were slick.


I never use those... 
Just to take the trash out or get the mail sometimes. 
Of course I was attempting both tasks...:crying:


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2063112 said:


> Forgot about that. Truthfully, we've watched MAYBE 3 blu-rays since we got ours at release.


Buddy of mine says he likes the way the blu-rays play in his PSx better than his blu-Ray player.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Novak says the storm gets heavier and heavier with each successive model run.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2063132 said:


> Novak says the storm gets heavier and heavier with each successive model run.


Sure...just washed the truck and put the iron away.

Bring it. I'm still ready. :waving:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well, trucks / plows are up and running. Blowers are running. Shovels and shovelers are in place. 

Just talked with the payload operator, he's ready. Guess I'll get December invoices sent out so they're in place Monday and wait.


----------



## TKLAWN

Polarismalibu;2063119 said:


> Wtf are those for


Another way to waste money.


----------



## Polarismalibu

TKLAWN;2063138 said:


> Another way to waste money.


That's kinda what's I was thinking


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh, wait.

Now Novak says dynamics for a strong storm are in place. Now we just need cold air.







"But there's none around".

WTF. Does the dood type as he thinks? Even I know THAT will get you in trouble.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2063142 said:


> Oh, wait.
> 
> Now Novak says dynamics for a strong storm are in place. Now we just need cold air.
> 
> "But there's none around".
> 
> WTF. Does the dood type as he thinks? Even I know THAT will get you in trouble.


So basically it could be big, but won't be because it's too warm?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2063142 said:


> Oh, wait.
> 
> Now Novak says dynamics for a strong storm are in place. Now we just need cold air.
> 
> "But there's none around".
> 
> WTF. Does the dood type as he thinks? Even I know THAT will get you in trouble.


Some smart ass commented too


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2063146 said:


> So basically it could be big, but won't be because it's too warm?


0-12 inches. .....


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2063147 said:


> Some smart ass commented too


Looks like multiple smart ass


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2063148 said:


> 0-12 inches. .....


Rain to 12"


----------



## TKLAWN

#snizzle......


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2063142 said:


> Oh, wait.
> 
> Now Novak says dynamics for a strong storm are in place. Now we just need cold air.
> 
> "But there's none around".
> 
> WTF. Does the dood type as he thinks? Even I know THAT will get you in trouble.


Well what would you be typing all day if you were paid to sit in front of a computer?

#igotthis


----------



## unit28

TKLAWN;2063152 said:


> #snizzle......


#toadchokerfoggysnizzle

Cold air is way up yonder foshizxle (sp)


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2063147 said:


> Some smart ass commented too


I see two smart asses


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;2063146 said:


> So basically it could be big, but won't be because it's too warm?


Only way to tell is track the Temps for next couple days.
looks warm for now

Map I posted has mix precipitation way up to the Hudson where it should be all snow this time of year


----------



## Polarismalibu

So I just got a call from someone claiming to be my daughter. She did tons of research over the summer and came to the conclusion I'm her dad. Yet she's 15 years older then me


----------



## qualitycut

So you can't out the blizzard on a western mount. Cross member on mount itself is to low.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2063164 said:


> So you can't out the blizzard on a western mount. Cross member on mount itself is to low.


It's the western that can go on the blizzard mount


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2063165 said:


> It's the western that can go on the blizzard mount


Yea and my buddy has a western mount wirh a blizzard on it


----------



## qualitycut

I guess he cut it off. My blizzard has ine also but its up 2 or 3 more inches.


----------



## Bill1090

NAMs moving on up!


----------



## qualitycut

Blizzard mount fits now


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;2063163 said:


> So I just got a call from someone claiming to be my daughter. She did tons of research over the summer and came to the conclusion I'm her dad. Yet she's 15 years older then me


You sir are a Miracle worker!


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2063191 said:


> You sir are a Miracle worker!


Or is really his long lost sister


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2063163 said:


> So I just got a call from someone claiming to be my daughter. She did tons of research over the summer and came to the conclusion I'm her dad. Yet she's 15 years older then me


Did you send her money so she could come meet you? :laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

Well i guess we can tell who novak doesn't like


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2063201 said:


> Well i guess we can tell who novak doesn't like


Yeah you


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;2063191 said:


> You sir are a Miracle worker!


Yeah I guess so. Gettin some before I was born #likeaboss


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2063200 said:


> Did you send her money so she could come meet you? :laughing:


Was hoping she was rich was gonna have her send me money


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2063198 said:


> Or is really his long lost sister


That wouldn't be possible


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2063119 said:


> Wtf are those for


Baffle balls for tanker truck.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2063201 said:


> Well i guess we can tell who novak doesn't like


You forgot the question mark. He took it as a statement.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Plenty of talent at Champps tonight!


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2063215 said:


> You forgot the question mark. He took it as a statement.


It was lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I suppose I'm a Richard. Just had some solicitors at the house, seemed kinda fishy, so I called them in. 

Been wrestling with it for about 20 minutes on whether to call or not, so I'm sure they're long gone by now.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2063220 said:


> I suppose I'm a Richard. Just had some solicitors at the house, seemed kinda fishy, so I called them in.
> 
> Been wrestling with it for about 20 minutes on whether to call or not, so I'm sure they're long gone by now.


Kinda a weird area for people to be going door to door


----------



## Polarismalibu




----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2063236 said:


>


West a couple hundred miles would be awesome!


----------



## Doughboy12

Baby got back...........Dylan Dryer. NBC Nightly news -weather.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2063226 said:


> Kinda a weird area for people to be going door to door


That, and I've been playing PS4 with all the lights off, so the house was dark when they knocked on the door.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2063236 said:


>


Schaeffer said 3-5" cause he's splitting the difference between the low and high.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2063247 said:


> That, and I've been playing PS4 with all the lights off, so the house was dark when they knocked on the door.


So they are going to rob you


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2063247 said:


> That, and I've been playing PS4 with all the lights off in my ****** tighties eating cheetos so the house was dark when they knocked on the door.


Well thats why


----------



## unit28

Can't post the Thursday total accumulation map

Just can't count that high


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2063260 said:


> Can't post the Thursday total accumulation map
> 
> Just can't count that high


Thursday huh??

So now you say it stalls out over us. Good.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2063247 said:


> That, and I've been playing PS4 with all the lights off, so the house was dark when they knocked on the door.


Checking to see if anyone is home before they start taking stuff


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2063241 said:


> West a couple hundred miles would be awesome!


Your attitude sucks


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;2063270 said:


> Checking to see if anyone is home before they start taking stuff


I bet that they are back.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2063262 said:


> Thursday huh??
> 
> So now you say it stalls out over us. Good.


Hopefully he is talking yesterday and being sarcastic


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2063270 said:


> Checking to see if anyone is home before they start taking stuff


This is absolutely the M.O. Of some groups.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Schaffer says 2-8" Tuesday.


----------



## Doughboy12

Guy on KARE actually said Army "corpse" .... Well rounded college edumecations in that liberal arts communications majors...


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;2063247 said:


> That, and I've been playing PS4 with all the lights off, so the house was dark when they knocked on the door.


What were they selling?


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;2063241 said:


> West a couple hundred miles would be awesome!


East a couple hundred would be even better.


----------



## Doughboy12

Greenery;2063285 said:


> East a couple hundred would be even better.


That's my thoughts too.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;2063285 said:


> East a couple hundred would be even better.


This!!! I can't wait to take the sleds out


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;2063288 said:


> This!!! I can't wait to take the sleds out


I dug mine out now it's time to use them!


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;2063288 said:


> This!!! I can't wait to take the sleds out


Did you find a deck?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;2063303 said:


> Did you find a deck?


I was calling around today. I'm leaning on a sno pro I think


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;2063295 said:


> I dug mine out now it's time to use them!


Trails open Tuesday. Could be good timing


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;2063283 said:


> What were they selling?


A hardwood floor cleaner. And free Dawn dish soap as a gift to try it out.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2063308 said:


> A hardwood floor cleaner. And free Dawn dish soap as a gift to try it out.


Did you tell them no thanks and you had to get back to shining your gold coin collection? While playing PS4 on your 85" HD Smart TV.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;2063308 said:


> A hardwood floor cleaner. And free Dawn dish soap as a gift to try it out.


Did they want to come in and demonstrate on your wood?
Give it a good polishing...


----------



## Green Grass

Greenery;2063314 said:


> Did they want to come in and demonstrate on your wood?
> Give it a good polishing...


someone has to his wife is out of town


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;2063314 said:


> Did they want to come in and demonstrate on your wood?
> Give it a good polishing...


Well that's why I told them no thanks. Why do you think I had all the lights off?


----------



## CityGuy

Greenery;2063285 said:


> East a couple hundred would be even better.


Yes it would. Money maker.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;2063314 said:


> Did they want to come in and demonstrate on your wood?
> Give it a good polishing...


He might be a Rosie guy he might not like dawn


----------



## NorthernProServ




----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2063276 said:


> Hopefully he is talking yesterday and being sarcastic


I hope so too :crying:


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2063327 said:


>


"Although this can change"... now they're even using it!


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2063042 said:


> No baffles in tanker trailer. About 1 Dr round wiffle balled going on to help with slosh. Pic after lunch.


I get it now


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;2063305 said:


> I was calling around today. I'm leaning on a sno pro I think


Those look solid. I think I mentioned it before but what I've found is you want a expandable one unless your only going to have it on when your using it. Superglides (the kind with traction) on both the deck and ramp and superclamps are nice also.

How does that one attach to the truck?


----------



## Drakeslayer

Kind of thinking I might have forgotten to clean my muzzleloader last year.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;2063343 said:


> Those look solid. I think I mentioned it before but what I've found is you want a expandable one unless your only going to have it on when your using it. Superglides (the kind with traction) on both the deck and ramp and superclamps are nice also.
> 
> How does that one attach to the truck?


The sno pro is expandable and has the superglides. It sits on the floor of the box. 11' ramp with glides, led lights, removable headache rack.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;2063352 said:


> Kind of thinking I might have forgotten to clean my muzzleloader last year.


Don't blow up!


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;2063245 said:


> Baby got back...........Dylan Dryer. NBC Nightly news -weather.


She's on all morning on the weekends. ...


----------



## Bill1090

Drakeslayer;2063352 said:


> Kind of thinking I might have forgotten to clean my muzzleloader last year.


I did. Plus it's still loaded. Trying to figure out how I want to empty it.


----------



## unit28

Bill1090;2063363 said:


> I did. Plus it's still loaded. Trying to figure out how I want to empty it.


So you have a loaded gun in the house?

.............


----------



## Drakeslayer

Bill1090;2063363 said:


> I did. Plus it's still loaded. Trying to figure out how I want to empty it.


That's how mine was. Minus the primer so technically it wasn't loaded. I just took the breach plug out and dumped the powder out. Then I used a hammer to pound on the rod until the bullet broke loose.


----------



## banonea

unit28;2063368 said:


> So you have a loaded gun in the house?
> 
> .............


I have 4 loaded in the house and 1 loaded inthe truck.......


----------



## Bill1090

unit28;2063368 said:


> So you have a loaded guns in the house?
> 
> .............


Ifify. And yes.


----------



## Bill1090

Drakeslayer;2063378 said:


> That's how mine was. Minus the primer so technically it wasn't loaded. I just took the breach plug out and dumped the powder out. Then I used a hammer to pound on the rod until the bullet broke loose.


That's kind of my plan. Probably my Sunday project.


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2063389 said:


> I have 4 loaded in the house and 1 loaded inthe truck.......


Lol same..... they are no good unloaded


----------



## Bill1090

That made a big jump!


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2063405 said:


> That made a big jump!


Yiu need to turn some of that other crap off though


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;2063389 said:


> I have 4 loaded in the house and 1 loaded inthe truck.......


LIAR!!! you have to have more then 1 in the truck when you are in there


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;2063411 said:


> LIAR!!! you have to have more then 1 in the truck when you are in there


I do, one in the council, one iny back......


----------



## Doughboy12

Do you all "carry" when you plow?


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2063406 said:


> Yiu need to turn some of that other crap off though


Bah humbug!


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;2063416 said:


> Do you all "carry" when you plow?


I do all the time, no matter ware I am.


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;2063416 said:


> Do you all "carry" when you plow?


Maybe... that's classified info.


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2063418 said:


> I do all the time, no matter ware I am.


Figured that one...been liking this LCP as of late. 
Just so easy to have along without having a large chunk of iron on my hip.


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;2063419 said:


> Maybe... that's classified info.


So yes then....:laughing:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2063340 said:


> I get it now


I'm in your neck of the woods spending money


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;2063414 said:


> I do, one in the council, one iny back......


I knew you where a Liar!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Spent about 900 in rochester. Went to Sam's club. 400 something there. Went to best buy and bought a PS4. Now eating at newts. Another 50 for the the family and me. I also got soaked in mountain dew from the 4 year old and wife fighting over the salt


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;2063428 said:


> Spent about 900 in rochester. Went to Sam's club. 400 something there. Went to best buy and bought a PS4. Now eating at newts. Another 50 for the the family and me. I also got soaked in mountain dew from the 4 year old and wife fighting over the salt


Did you win the wet t-shirt contest?


----------



## CityGuy

Bano all look good for a return tomorrow morning?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;2063429 said:


> Did you win the wet pants/underware contest?


#ifify............


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;2063432 said:


> #ifify............


Well did you??


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2063428 said:


> Spent about 900 in rochester. Went to Sam's club. 400 something there. Went to best buy and bought a PS4. Now eating at newts. Another 50 for the the family and me. I also got soaked in mountain dew from the 4 year old and wife fighting over the salt


Only 50? ....?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;2063433 said:


> Well did you??


Yes by process of elimination since I was the only wet one. Hahahahahahaha


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2063435 said:


> Only 50? ....?


Yes sir Mr B


----------



## Doughboy12

It's on the move.........East!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I suppose I'll haveta swap PS4 handles with JiMlawn so I can snipe him from across the map.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2063470 said:


> I suppose I'll haveta swap PS4 handles with JiMlawn so I can snipe him from across the map.


It will be a week before he figures out how to play it.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2063440 said:


> Yes sir Mr B


Not bad for the entire family.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2063444 said:


> It's on the move.........East!!!!!


And where you see that?


----------



## Camden

So is this system going to develop and hit us on Monday?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;2063474 said:


> It will be a week before he figures out how to play it.


Yeah probably since I haven't had a game system in nearly 20 years


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2063483 said:


> So is this system going to develop and hit us on Monday?


Yes. The question is with what and how much.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2063485 said:


> Yes. The question is with what and how much.


Great! Final prep tomorrow...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My prediction is the GFS will be at 3.5" @ 11:1.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Camden;2063488 said:


> Great! Final prep tomorrow...


Any pics of the new plow install?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2063489 said:


> My prediction is the GFS will be at 3.5".


I got my $ on 5.75".

Edit: At 11:1 with compaction


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2063485 said:


> Yes. The question is with what and how much.


Or totally miss us


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2063480 said:


> And where you see that?


NWS Facebook post map.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2063489 said:


> My prediction is the GFS will be at 3.5" @ 11:1.


Your going low?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Lwnmwr wins........


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;2063492 said:


> Any pics of the new plow install?


It's supposed to go in on Monday.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2063510 said:


> It's supposed to go in on Monday.


Mr procrastinator. ...


----------



## qualitycut

Well the color map has the heavy cafe just south. Might as well have said 10

As it sits now 100 miles north or south is going to the difference between 1 or 12 inches


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2063512 said:


> Mr procrastinator. ...


I'm normally not like that at all but I couldn't bring myself to cut into my new truck. I'm still not sure I'm going to like it when its done but time will tell.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2063519 said:


> I'm normally not like that at all but I couldn't bring myself to cut into my new truck. I'm still not sure I'm going to like it when its done but time will tell.


What needs to be cut? Do you have a plastic air damn like the fords?


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2063520 said:


> What needs to be cut? Do you have a plastic air damn like the fords?


I believe there is some steel that needs to be trimmed.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2063521 said:


> I believe there is some steel that needs to be trimmed.


Ouch........


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2063520 said:


> What needs to be cut? Do you have a plastic air damn like the fords?


It's a small piece of chrome plastic under the tow hook. Not much at all


----------



## Doughboy12

Break in the action for a weather update.... I think we may get to single digits this morning. Southern Minnesota is colder than northern Minnesota...attm. 
That's all. Back to the **** chat.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2063542 said:


> It's a small piece of chrome plastic under the tow hook. Not much at all


Oh, I thought that was steel. Not so bad then.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2063544 said:


> Oh, I thought that was steel. Not so bad then.


I'm doing my buddies tomorrow. I looked it over tonight it's just a real small piece I don't think it will even look out of place once it's cut.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2063543 said:


> Break in the action for a weather update.... I think we may get to single digits this morning. Southern Minnesota is colder than northern Minnesota...attm.
> That's all. Back to the **** chat.


When I just came back from the shop my truck said 11


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2063547 said:


> When I just came back from the shop my truck said 11


You're out and about kinda late/early....


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2063548 said:


> You're out and about kinda late/early....


Yeah lost track of time while at the shop. Thought it was midnight when it was almost 3 oops


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2063509 said:


> Lwnmwr wins........


It's interesting. I find it amusing that all of the weather people were saying "at this time" and "this will probably change".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS has 3-5" for me Monday night now.

AccuWeather is still at 2-4".


----------



## unit28

Went to Broadway pizza...once was to much never again.

Hurricane sitting in the Gulf is slowing down.
You can see well defined rotation below Austin area

As it moves up north, it'll wrap in cold air from current snow accumulated areas and cooler air from upper atmosphere .
Temps in Texas drop ,20 degrees down to 55.....

I did say it's slowing down right?


----------



## SnowGuy73

14° no wind, few clouds.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I'm at around 1 and 3-5" Monday.


----------



## CityGuy

15° and clear


----------



## CityGuy

Less than 1 Monday and 3 to 5 Monday night


----------



## unit28

TX panhandle and new mex border have about 8" of previous snow pack,

I'm sure sure OK has some too..... this system is obviously picking up cold air lower Temps

Current radar


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2063564 said:


> Less than 1 Monday and 3 to 5 Monday night


Bring it!....


----------



## unit28

Parts of Texas winter weather

NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE SAN ANGELO TX 504 AM CST SAT NOV 28 2015 ...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY UNTIL NOON TODAY... .AN ARCTIC COLD FRONT HAS BROUGHT MUCH COLDER TEMPERATURES INTO THE AREA. 


THIS ARCTIC AIR MASS WILL COMBINE WITH ABUNDANT MOISTURE AND PASSING UPPER LEVEL DISTURBANCES 


RESULTING IN PERIODS OF PRECIPITATION. SOME OF THIS PRECIPITATION MAY FALL IN THE FORM OF FREEZING RAIN OR SLEET OR A MIXTURE OF THE TWO...RESULTING IN HAZARDOUS CONDITIONS IN THE ADVISORY AREA.



they got their cold arctic front -day after thanksgiving-
Our storm is coming back....lol


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yuhas says heavy snow north and west.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;2063573 said:


> Yuhas says heavy snow north and west.


2-4" metro....


----------



## unit28

I'm just watching jet stream now.....

Cyclonic pattern brings it back north.

What spins it east will be a sinking boundary flowing opposite direction.

Nam and GEM have it south with copious amounts in Albert lea

This one gfs....will probably change


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;2063574 said:


> 2-4" metro....


5-6....count on it


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;2063421 said:


> Figured that one...been liking this LCP as of late.
> Just so easy to have along without having a large chunk of iron on my hip.


I am looking at a S&W compact 40. I carry a TCP 380 right now, but would like something a little bigger to carry


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2063424 said:


> I'm in your neck of the woods spending money


good luck with that. I went to menards to get a gas can, turned the corner and remembered it was black friday:realmad::realmad::realmad::realmad:

I hate black Friday.......


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2063431 said:


> Bano all look good for a return tomorrow morning?


looks good here. You got her or she need a ride?


----------



## banonea

16 here

6:50 am and what dose the wife want to do..............wait for it..........put up the Christmas tree:realmad::realmad::realmad::realmad:


----------



## unit28

banonea;2063581 said:


> good luck with that. I went to menards to get a gas can, turned the corner and remembered it was black friday:realmad::realmad::realmad::realmad:
> 
> I hate black Friday.......


Went to eat yesterday.....that was all we did
We Stayed out of the stores too


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;2063579 said:


> 5-6....count on it


I'm game!.


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;2063586 said:


> 16 here
> 
> 6:50 am and what dose the wife want to do..............wait for it..........put up the Christmas tree:realmad::realmad::realmad::realmad:


Merry Christmas!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hopefully the lakes stay open until after this snow...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2063581 said:


> good luck with that. I went to menards to get a gas can, turned the corner and remembered it was black friday:realmad::realmad::realmad::realmad:
> 
> I hate black Friday.......


It really wasn't that bad. Best buy was the busiest, not unbearable though


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;2063592 said:


> Hopefully the lakes stay open until after this snow...


Bunch of waterfowl standing yesterday by my place


----------



## jimslawnsnow

For Monday from NWS I have 1"-2" day and 2"-4" night. 90% for Tuesday with no totals yet. High of 34 monday and 33 tuesday


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hmph. NAM put up 12" of snow in about 5 hours.

Wouldn't that be interesting???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I wonder what JohnDee's map will show today. 


I have a hunch it'll stay the same as yesterday.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2063602 said:


> I wonder what JohnDee's map will show today.
> 
> I have a hunch it'll stay the same as yesterday.


You know what we need ,,.....is a hat


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2063574 said:


> 2-4" metro....


That i can live with


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;2063549 said:


> Yeah lost track of time while at the shop. Thought it was midnight when it was almost 3 oops


I do that all the time. wife gets up at 4am for work and I am not in bed, she comes to the garage........


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2063600 said:


> Hmph. NAM put up 12" of snow in about 5 hours.
> 
> Wouldn't that be interesting???


That would be awesome!


----------



## banonea

SnowGuy73;2063590 said:


> Merry Christmas!


Don't get me wrong, I LOVE Christmas........ not at 6:10 am


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2063602 said:


> I wonder what JohnDee's map will show today.
> 
> I have a hunch it'll stay the same as yesterday.


Does he do weekend updates now?


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;2063596 said:


> Bunch of waterfowl standing yesterday by my place


Enough heavy snow will push it down and start fresh.

Hopefully!


----------



## unit28

John Dee takes donations


We need a hat, pitch in alot of cash and donate it to him,

So he can run operations during impending snow storms during weekends



Just need a volunteer to hold the hat


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2063574 said:


> 2-4" metro....


Let's hope for more.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2063615 said:


> Does he do weekend updates now?


No. My statement was tongue in cheek.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Cody is really pinpointing it.....

"Someone cloud see a few inches of snow"


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;2063617 said:


> Enough heavy snow will push it down and start fresh.
> 
> Hopefully!


Other thing we don't want....heavy wet snow

need to track temps


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2063624 said:


> No. My statement was tongue in cheek.


Gotcha!...


----------



## banonea

Hope this link works, plow for sale but not by me

https://m.facebook.com/groups/1447153128870910?view=permalink&id=1648553798730841


----------



## unit28

Heaviest precipitation map I posted yesterday blends there

Pretty much now all models are in concensus


----------



## unit28

banonea;2063635 said:


> Hope this link works, plow for sale but not by me
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/groups/1447153128870910?view=permalink&id=1648553798730841


Don't work for me because maybe I don't have facebook


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;2063625 said:


> Cody is really pinpointing it.....
> 
> "Someone cloud see a few inches of snow"


Now everyone has a shot of some snow...


----------



## unit28

South west mn, then from there east
Need a jet stream map at this point


----------



## unit28

SnowGuy73;2063640 said:


> Now everyone has a shot of some snow...


Shotgun forecast


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2063625 said:


> Cody is really pinpointing it.....
> 
> "Someone cloud see a few inches of snow"


Lol, you expect anything else?


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2063635 said:


> Hope this link works, plow for sale but not by me
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/groups/1447153128870910?view=permalink&id=1648553798730841


Didnt work


----------



## banonea

unit28;2063637 said:


> Don't work for me because maybe I don't have facebook


Is there a way to screen shot from a desktop? I don't know how.....


----------



## banonea

Here is the info. pic looked good


8 foot Hiniker Plow ( complete) set up!! Wiring harness, receiver, joy stick and plow. Fast hydraulics and is in excellent shape, well cared for, and was only used for personal use never commercial. if interested call 651-448-1577 for more details.


----------



## unit28

banonea;2063652 said:


> Is there a way to screen shot from a desktop? I don't know how.....


Right click on the pic, then copy to pictures or documents

It'll go there, keep an eye on the discription file name

make a post and go to manage images, look for the file name and just click it

It'll go right to the post attaching itself


----------



## unit28

Going to track east large organized column through Albert Lea to Mankato
Exits Tuesday through redwood falls below cities


That's the jist of the main band, there's definitely some spread


----------



## qualitycut

Nws new map has it a little more west


----------



## qualitycut

40 predicted for friday


----------



## Ranger620

Nws has me at less than half during the day on Monday. Monday night 3-5 with 40% chance for snow Tuesday morning with no accumulation. 
Accu has storm total of 3-6. I would guess models agree more this time


----------



## unit28

Motherinlaw in TX
Says they had about 6" rain



Hmmmmmm


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2063683 said:


> Motherinlaw in TX
> Says they had about 6" rain
> 
> Hmmmmmm


And..........?


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2063690 said:


> And..........?


If that stays organized an came through MN when it might be cold enough to have a 10/1 ratio.

It could produce 16" of snow.

Depending on temps


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2063580 said:


> I am looking at a S&W compact 40. I carry a TCP 380 right now, but would like something a little bigger to carry


I also have a G27............when I feel the need.


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2063586 said:


> 16 here
> 
> 6:50 am and what dose the wife want to do..............wait for it..........put up the Christmas tree:realmad::realmad::realmad::realmad:


Also did it yesterday.............welcome to the club.


----------



## unit28

Just found my wife's Flashpoint again

Why is it this time of year, the allowed tolerances
I use ordinarily,.... don't work


Batting 1000 this thanksgiving weekend....sigh


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2063574 said:


> 2-4" metro....


I like that....


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2063626 said:


> Other thing we don't want....heavy wet snow
> 
> need to track temps


Yeah no doubt... That would not be good


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2063595 said:


> It really wasn't that bad. Best buy was the busiest, not unbearable though


The end is near....they ruined it for themselves when they moved into Thursday. I did call it back then. (Sorry no proof.)


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2063636 said:


> Heaviest precipitation map I posted yesterday blends there
> 
> Pretty much now all models are in concensus


Now I have to go look for that???


----------



## unit28

There's a little black dot marking the bullseye.

It has nearly 100% chance of over 4" snow

On this map


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2063699 said:


> Just found my wife's Flashpoint again
> 
> Why is it this time of year, the allowed tolerances
> I use ordinarily,.... don't work
> 
> Batting 1000 this thanksgiving weekend....sigh


Ha... I do that everyday! Mine is feisty...


----------



## Doughboy12

unit28;2063707 said:


> There's a little black dot marking the bullseye.
> 
> It has nearly 100% chance of over 4" snow
> 
> On this map


Here's hoping for a shift to the East.


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2063706 said:


> Now I have to go look for that???


Made ya another one, not the same one but it works


----------



## NorthernProServ

The lastest forecast discussion is certainly interesting


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2063707 said:


> There's a little black dot marking the bullseye.
> 
> It has nearly 100% chance of over 4" snow
> 
> On this map


That helps!


----------



## Doughboy12

Bano,
I found you a hoodie...
http://goo.gl/iGrd31


----------



## unit28

Northern plains to the northern mississippi valley on day 3/monday to tuesday morning with heavy snow continuing across nebraska and affecting central and eastern south dakota/extreme southeastern north dakota/central and southern minnesota/northwestern iowa into western wisconsin. 

There is a moderate to high probability of at least 4 to 8 inches of snow in many of these locations and maximum totals could be in the 8 to 12 inch range with locally higher amounts. With the deepening and negatively tilted upper low on monday occurring as a shortwave system is expected to swing south of the upper low and merge within the expanding upper system.

..surface low pressure will move from the southern rockies to near the colorado/kansas/oklahoma state border by monday morning and then move toward the eastern nebraska by monday evening. The rate of development of this system is expected to be quite slow and is not expected to be a rapidly developing cyclone. 

However...a strong band of frontogenesis near the surface low is likely to result in the development of heavy snowfall rates as the system moves toward the upper mississippi valley


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;2063717 said:


> Bano,
> I found you a hoodie...
> http://goo.gl/iGrd31


Nice...............


----------



## Bill1090

New Highway Thru Hell is on next Sunday at 9pm.


----------



## Green Grass

MN Dot is pre treating hwy 7


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2063735 said:


> MN Dot is pre treating hwy 7


Ummm already? Weekend pay


----------



## banonea

Got to love big check day. $11,852.00 in one check...........make it rain baby payuppayuppayuppayup


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;2063732 said:


> New Highway Thru Hell is on next Sunday at 9pm.


Week from tomorrow correct?


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;2063739 said:


> Ummm already? Weekend pay


They have guys working 7 days a week. Will have monday and Tuesday off or whatever.


----------



## banonea

Only reason that little ******* is still alive is cuz he's on the hood of my truck....


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;2063747 said:


> Week from tomorrow correct?


Yup...........


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;2063749 said:


> Only reason that little ******* is still alive is cuz he's on the hood of my truck....


Hey you got the tree up!


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;2063753 said:


> Hey you got the tree up!


Part way, then the wife got a headache......


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2063749 said:


> Only reason that little ******* is still alive is cuz he's on the hood of my truck....


Now I know where you live again...
Edit: upon further review, that doesn't look right...;-(


----------



## qualitycut

Would have liked to see the geese try landing on the ice today


----------



## qualitycut

Cafe. . Up to 10 on meteo


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2063761 said:


> Would have liked to see the geese try landing on the ice today


theres at least a 1000 on the pond down the street loaded with em....the 10 day looks great


----------



## qualitycut

I kinda want to cry, no joke.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2063766 said:


> I kinda want to cry, no joke.


Can't handle 8-10"??


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Possible warm up early next week? The 7th 8th ish?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2063767 said:


> Can't handle 8-10"??


First one, new accounts, new guys, etc...

Kinda of in the same boat... anxiety level high, but we'll make it... Then I'll laugh all the way to the bank...


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;2063612 said:


> I do that all the time. wife gets up at 4am for work and I am not in bed, she comes to the garage........


Bad thing is I sleep till noon then


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2063772 said:


> First one, new accounts, new guys, etc...
> 
> Kinda of in the same boat... anxiety level high, but we'll make it... Then I'll laugh all the way to the bank...


That last part is why I like big storms!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Probability of more than 8" of snow....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2063764 said:


> Cafe. . Up to 10 on meteo


We had that for the last 2 snows. Ended up with less than half inch on both.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2063772 said:


> First one, new accounts, new guys, etc...
> 
> Kinda of in the same boat... anxiety level high, but we'll make it... Then I'll laugh all the way to the bank...


This, kinda a double edged sword if we do good the first big one everyone should be ok the rest of the year as far as complaints go and should reduce the calls on the 1 inch or so snows saying they have 2


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2063767 said:


> Can't handle 8-10"??


Yea but what cb said. It will all be fine.


----------



## qualitycut

Plows on and work won't snow


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;2063749 said:


> Only reason that little ******* is still alive is cuz he's on the hood of my truck....


You have bad aim?


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;2063774 said:


> Bad thing is I sleep till noon then


Worse is when you fall asleep under a car,wake up and all ypu see is a car undercarriage.......can we say screaming like a girl.


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;2063790 said:


> You have bad aim?


No but I love my truck too much... Lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;2063794 said:


> Worse is when you fall asleep under a car,wake up and all ypu see is a car undercarriage.......can we say screaming like a girl.


As bad as plowing, taking a nap in a parking lot, only to wake up with headlights coming right at you.

Wakes a guy up quick.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2063799 said:


> As bad as plowing, taking a nap in a parking lot, only to wake up with headlights coming right at you.
> 
> Wakes a guy up quick.


I have had that happen a few times. Never fell asleep under a car though


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;2063804 said:


> I have had that happen a few times. Never fell asleep under a car though


I try to not sleep under a car


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2063761 said:


> Would have liked to see the geese try landing on the ice today


The pond by my house has a few thousand on it today


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2063778 said:


> Probability of more than 8" of snow....


Well, Thank God there isn't much chance for that... attm...


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2063779 said:


> We had that for the last 2 snows. Ended up with less than half inch on both.


Yeah but it was never up this high...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2063809 said:


> Well, Thank God there isn't much chance for that... attm...


No, but the blob is right over the cities.


----------



## albhb3

I warned you guys 12+ I heard


----------



## unit28

Monday Night

Snow, possibly mixed with sleet, becoming all snow after midnight. Low around 30. East wind 5 to 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow and sleet accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible.




Eau claire


----------



## unit28

Tuesday

Snow likely before noon, then a chance of rain and snow between noon and 4pm, then a chance of snow after 4pm. Cloudy, with a high near 36. North northeast wind 5 to 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%.


cambridge


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2063830 said:


> Tuesday
> 
> Snow likely before noon, then a chance of rain and snow between noon and 4pm, then a chance of snow after 4pm. Cloudy, with a high near 36. North northeast wind 5 to 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%.
> 
> cambridge


Well that sounds like a messy forecast...


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2063834 said:


> Well that sounds like a messy forecast...


start the year with a bang I guess


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2063809 said:


> Well, Thank God there isn't much chance for that... attm...


Wait a minute. Show that map over a 24 hour period.......

You can't put up something with three hour intervals...


----------



## cbservicesllc

What the heck... Unless something is goofy it looks like the newest NAM doesn't hit the cities until after 9AM Tuesday (latest it went when I looked)


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2063840 said:


> Wait a minute. Show that map over a 24 hour period.......
> 
> You can't put up something with three hour intervals...


Haha, didn't even notice that


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2063842 said:


> What the heck... Unless something is goofy it looks like the newest NAM doesn't hit the cities until after 9AM Tuesday (latest it went when I looked)


Check again. Starts at noon monday for me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2063847 said:


> Check again. Starts at noon monday for me.


Yeah, I see noon.


----------



## cbservicesllc

cbservicesllc;2063842 said:


> What the heck... Unless something is goofy it looks like the newest NAM doesn't hit the cities until after 9AM Tuesday (latest it went when I looked)


I think something is up with the COD weather website... Carry on...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2063810 said:


> Yeah but it was never up this high...


I had 9" at one point and 7" or 8" for the 2nd one. Drama Dahl even had 8.8" for me


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2063849 said:


> I think something is up with the COD weather website... Carry on...


You might just want to stop posting today.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2063853 said:


> You might just want to stop posting today.


He's going all lwnmmrman


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2063853 said:


> You might just want to stop posting today.


Nah... Something is up... 18z run... NAM... Tuesday 15z (9AM)... Map is Total Precip Accum through then...

I know it is wrong though...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2063855 said:


> Nah... Something is up... 18z run... NAM... Tuesday 15z (9AM)... Map is Total Precip Accum through then...
> 
> I know it is wrong though...


Is it moving south?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Winter storm watch now


----------



## CityGuy

Phone just activated for a winter storm watch.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;2063856 said:


> Is it moving south?


No, I tried that map too and its jumping all over for me. Something ain't right.:realmad:


----------



## CityGuy

7 to 10 inches possible. Start the year big.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2063859 said:


> No, I tried that map too and its jumping all over for me. Something ain't right.:realmad:


Yep... exactly my problem... a couple frames after that and it puts us in the thick of it...


----------



## Green Grass

Just got a call to bid a town house association. There normal guy went belly up.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2063857 said:


> Winter storm watch now


same here. 7"-10"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So Home Depot sells a warranty for replacement paddles for the Toro blowers.

$12 for two years if the paddle becomes damaged or worn.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2063865 said:


> Just got a call to bid a town house association. There normal guy went belly up.


Little late in the year for that isn't it?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2063875 said:


> Little late in the year for that isn't it?


Not if they were just notified by the guy. Or if they were under contract already and heard through the grapevine


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2063873 said:


> So Home Depot sells a warranty for replacement paddles for the Toro blowers.
> 
> $12 for two years if the paddle becomes damaged or worn.


Haha! Deal!


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2063875 said:


> Little late in the year for that isn't it?


Not if the company went belly uo


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2063873 said:


> So Home Depot sells a warranty for replacement paddles for the Toro blowers.
> 
> $12 for two years if the paddle becomes damaged or worn.


Well that's a score!


----------



## Green Grass

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/pts/5327676684.html

how do people justify there price. I could get a new one install and assemble myself for an extra $300 after tax


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2063873 said:


> So Home Depot sells a warranty for replacement paddles for the Toro blowers.
> 
> $12 for two years if the paddle becomes damaged or worn.


Void if for commercial use??? Not that they would know.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I see Novak is a paid sponsor on Facebook now.....


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;2063886 said:


> I see Novak is a paid sponsor on Facebook now.....


moving up in the world!!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2063886 said:


> I see Novak is a paid sponsor on Facebook now.....


Must be up to 5 members and csn afford it lol


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;2063882 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/pts/5327676684.html
> 
> how do people justify there price. I could get a new one install and assemble myself for an extra $300 after tax


They are probably trying to recover the install and tax


----------



## skorum03

7.3 has been starting really hard, wouldn't start at all last couple days, after some online research pointed me to the under-dash fuse box. Pulled it out yesterday found one of the corners of the box melted and once I started pulling it apart some of the circuits were so corroded that they were no longer connected to each other. I guess a old common problem with the early 2000s fords was a leaky windshield gasket, drips water in on fuse box and all sorts of electrical issues happen. 

It will snow now that I am down a truck, at the moment.


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;2063865 said:


> Just got a call to bid a town house association. There normal guy went belly up.


Where abouts?


----------



## Camden

skorum03;2063898 said:


> 7.3 has been starting really hard, wouldn't start at all last couple days, after some online research pointed me to the under-dash fuse box. Pulled it out yesterday found one of the corners of the box melted and once I started pulling it apart some of the circuits were so corroded that they were no longer connected to each other. I guess a old common problem with the early 2000s fords was a leaky windshield gasket, drips water in on fuse box and all sorts of electrical issues happen.
> 
> It will snow now that I am down a truck, at the moment.


Interesting. My 7.3 is starting hard too. It's making me nervous so it's going to go in and get looked at.


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;2063899 said:


> Where abouts?


Watertown It's only like 7 units and a small street. I don't know who was doing it.


----------



## albhb3

skorum03;2063898 said:


> 7.3 has been starting really hard, wouldn't start at all last couple days, after some online research pointed me to the under-dash fuse box. Pulled it out yesterday found one of the corners of the box melted and once I started pulling it apart some of the circuits were so corroded that they were no longer connected to each other. I guess a old common problem with the early 2000s fords was a leaky windshield gasket, drips water in on fuse box and all sorts of electrical issues happen.
> 
> It will snow now that I am down a truck, at the moment.


That sucks sounds like a headache


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;2063903 said:


> Watertown It's only like 7 units and a small street. I don't know who was doing it.


Gotcha, be nice one for you.


----------



## skorum03

Camden;2063900 said:


> Interesting. My 7.3 is starting hard too. It's making me nervous so it's going to go in and get looked at.


Have you had it plugged in? Last winter I wouldn't have to plug it in until it got below 20* or so.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2063882 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/pts/5327676684.html
> 
> how do people justify there price. I could get a new one install and assemble myself for an extra $300 after tax


Out of touch with reality/hopeful for people in a pinch


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Went to Lowe's to get some lumber. An older econoline ex ambulance was pouring antifreeze out of the engine


----------



## Polarismalibu

skorum03;2063898 said:


> 7.3 has been starting really hard, wouldn't start at all last couple days, after some online research pointed me to the under-dash fuse box. Pulled it out yesterday found one of the corners of the box melted and once I started pulling it apart some of the circuits were so corroded that they were no longer connected to each other. I guess a old common problem with the early 2000s fords was a leaky windshield gasket, drips water in on fuse box and all sorts of electrical issues happen.
> 
> It will snow now that I am down a truck, at the moment.


When my 6.0 did that it was the glow plug relay. The plugs weren't heating up


----------



## unit28

wrf is playing me........

Stay tuned


----------



## Camden

skorum03;2063906 said:


> Have you had it plugged in? Last winter I wouldn't have to plug it in until it got below 20* or so.


Yep, it's plugged in and I had a mechanic verify that the glow plugs are working. 
I need to give it a little shot of ether to get it going...I want to discontinue that practice asap.


----------



## skorum03

Polarismalibu;2063915 said:


> When my 6.0 did that it was the glow plug relay. The plugs weren't heating up


Put a new one in a week ago, no change unfortunately. That was what I thought it was at first. But then after one of those days with a lot of rain last week or whenever it was I came out to the truck and the radio was on, no keys in the ignition so I knew something was up


----------



## skorum03

Camden;2063918 said:


> Yep, it's plugged in and I had a mechanic verify that the glow plugs are working.
> I need to give it a little shot of ether to get it going...I want to discontinue that practice asap.


Like polaris just said, maybe try a new glow plug relay


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2063918 said:


> Yep, it's plugged in and I had a mechanic verify that the glow plugs are working.
> I need to give it a little shot of ether to get it going...I want to discontinue that practice asap.


Did he say there working full power or just working?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Buddie was supposed to bring his truck over at 1 to do the plow. Still waiting. Hate when people want you to do something for them and try to make it on there time


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I need more sunlight please.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2063933 said:


> I need more sunlight please.


I think it is going to come out tomorrow... :waving::laughing:


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2063918 said:


> Yep, it's plugged in and I had a mechanic verify that the glow plugs are working.
> I need to give it a little shot of ether to get it going...I want to discontinue that practice asap.


Yeah I suppose that's something you wouldn't want to make a habit...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

For me, everything is in place. The part that sucks is the doing everything twice. 

That, and a couple of new shovelers, a couple, new to me plows that you "hope" you didn't miss anything when you bought them.

Probably pull the wings off the straight blade I bought for the first go-round.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2063945 said:


> For me, everything is in place. The part that sucks is the doing everything twice.
> 
> That, and a couple of new shovelers, a couple, new to me plows that you "hope" you didn't miss anything when you bought them.
> 
> Probably pull the wings off the straight blade I bought for the first go-round.


Will those wings fit on your v?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2063955 said:


> Will those wings fit on your v?


They would, but they would be shorter on the ends, since they aren't for the VXT.

Plus my buddy runs wings on his 9.2, but only 3" and under.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2063957 said:


> They would, but they would be shorter on the ends, since they aren't for the VXT.
> 
> Plus my buddy runs wings on his 9.2, but only 3" and under.


We run the wings on the v all the time. Well worth it! There always shorter then the plow


----------



## jimslawnsnow




----------



## unit28

Boundary 500mb


----------



## mnlefty

jimslawnsnow;2063973 said:


>


:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2063977 said:


> Boundary 500mb


Looks a little scary...


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;2063973 said:


>


His wife???


----------



## CityGuy

What a return......


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2063989 said:


> What a return......


They don't have returns in hockey


----------



## qualitycut

Well café it sent out invoices today so im sure everyone will pay them Tues am if they ***** about taking to long thwy are getting canned im going with the sss no bs attitude


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2063973 said:


>


Doh K....

Paid "fan" probably.


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2063981 said:


> Looks a little scary...


It's (flow) sitting idle there till the slop heads our way
Watching the reds (storm)...

Big if, but if we get consistent 10/1 ratios then I'll stick with my 5-6" here.

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/displayMod.php?var=gfs_500_vrt&hours=hr048hr072hr084hr096

One good thing, no big winds with it


----------



## Ranger620

unit28;2064006 said:


> It's (flow) sitting idle there till the slop heads our way
> Watching the reds (storm)...
> 
> Big if, but if we get consistent 10/1 ratios then I'll stick with my 5-6" here.
> 
> http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/displayMod.php?var=gfs_500_vrt&hours=hr048hr072hr084hr096
> 
> One good thing, no big winds with it


I hope your right about 5-6 here I don't want 6+ for the first storm. This is spread out over 24hr snowfall to so that makes it easier to keep up


----------



## Ranger620

Started the skid Thursday night to load salt no problems. Went there tonight to hook up the plow and no power Another thing on my list for tomorrow


----------



## qualitycut

Think I'm the only single person at the reunion


----------



## unit28

Ranger620;2064007 said:


> I hope your right about 5-6 here I don't want 6+ for the first storm. This is spread out over 24hr snowfall to so that makes it easier to keep up


Only reason I'm not going higher
Is temps

The track is pretty straight foreward, but the spread is significant

And you know what they say, pushing 2" of wet snow is like pushing 8.......Looking to double that


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;2064009 said:


> Started the skid Thursday night to load salt no problems. Went there tonight to hook up the plow and no power Another thing on my list for tomorrow


Time for a battery.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2064015 said:


> Think I'm the only single person at the reunion


Saw pics on Facebook. Your graduation class had 10 people?


----------



## Camden

I fired up everything today and my only problem child is the cold blooded F350. Other than that all the plows work, spreaders work, all the blowers started within a couple pulls and both sidewalk machines are fully operable. This event *should* go off without a hitch. Hopefully we get the chance to clear everything twice.


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;2064024 said:


> Time for a battery.


Not the battery. Even hooked to the charger I can't get the dash to light up. No power what so ever. Has to be an inline fuse. Crappy part can't get the cab up with the arms down.


----------



## Ranger620

unit28;2064021 said:


> Only reason I'm not going higher
> Is temps
> 
> The track is pretty straight foreward, but the spread is significant
> 
> And you know what they say, pushing 2" of wet snow is like pushing 8.......Looking to double that


So wet heavy cement. Awesome


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2064002 said:


> if they ***** about taking to long thwy are getting canned im going with the sss no bs attitude


This all the way!!


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2064025 said:


> Saw pics on Facebook. Your graduation class had 10 people?


420 something, quit creeping that was pre party


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2064033 said:


> This all the way!!


Less stress that way. If i didn't have people call i wouldn't care about 10 inches OF SNOW


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2064021 said:


> Only reason I'm not going higher
> Is temps
> 
> The track is pretty straight foreward, but the spread is significant
> 
> And you know what they say, pushing 2" of wet snow is like pushing 8.......Looking to double that


Sounds like a mess in the making


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;2064030 said:


> Not the battery. Even hooked to the charger I can't get the dash to light up. No power what so ever. Has to be an inline fuse. Crappy part can't get the cab up with the arms down.


Why can't you get the cab up with the arms down?


----------



## snowman55

No hockey updates? SSS your slacking


----------



## snowman55

And raise your prices


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;2064049 said:


> Why can't you get the cab up with the arms down?


Part of the front of the cab hits the arms

Gonna try some stuff tomorrow


----------



## Camden

snowman55;2064052 said:


> And raise your prices


LOL - This should be your signature.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;2064052 said:


> And raise your prices


Someone read through a lot of pages. Or at least been lurking.


----------



## SSS Inc.

snowman55;2064051 said:


> No hockey updates? SSS your slacking


We're kickin' a$$. Go Wild!!!!! Went out to finish the hockey boards so i couldn't comment. Just about ready for the snow to come and hopefully make my own ice soon.


----------



## snowman55

Wild 3-0 in third


----------



## dieselplw

Ranger620;2064030 said:


> Not the battery. Even hooked to the charger I can't get the dash to light up. No power what so ever. Has to be an inline fuse. Crappy part can't get the cab up with the arms down.


Same thing happened here. Replaced the positive and negative battery cables. Fixed the problem


----------



## dieselplw

snowman55;2064052 said:


> And raise your prices


Atta boy snowman


----------



## snowman55

3-1 hope kemper handles it. 17-35 shots


----------



## cbservicesllc

Strongest moved this way with the latest NAM


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yuhas said alot of drizzle mixed in.


----------



## snowman55

3-2. Short handed !?&@%€


----------



## Green Grass

snowman55;2064085 said:


> 3-2. Short handed !?&@%€


What the cafe!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2064083 said:


> Yuhas said alot of drizzle mixed in.


Cement it is...


----------



## CityGuy

And Kemper still sucks.


----------



## Doughboy12

snowman55;2064062 said:


> Wild 3-0 in third


Went to the garage for 15 minutes.....CAFE IT.


----------



## snowman55

3-3 they gonna blow it? Played great 2 periods and come out 3 rd with don't lose attitude instead of aggressive hockey.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2064091 said:


> Went to the garage for 15 minutes.....CAFE IT.


Yeah one of the kids woke up, I came back and I was like WTF???


----------



## Camden

snowman55;2064092 said:


> 3-3 they gonna blow it? Played great 2 periods and come out 3 rd with don't lose attitude instead of aggressive hockey.


Cafe!

I turned it onto college football because I thought it was over.


----------



## Doughboy12

Hahahahahahahahahahahaaaaaaa









What else can you do......:laughing:


----------



## cbservicesllc

Son of a...


----------



## Ranger620

dieselplw;2064073 said:


> Same thing happened here. Replaced the positive and negative battery cables. Fixed the problem


What brand, model and year??


----------



## Camden

Worst loss ever?


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2064083 said:


> Yuhas said alot of drizzle mixed in.


He says only 1-2" Monday/ Monday night....and the same Tuesday


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2064103 said:


> Worst loss ever?


Pretty dang close...


----------



## SSS Inc.

nws has me at 5-11"


----------



## Drakeslayer

Camden;2064103 said:


> Worst loss ever?


The front end of your GMC on Monday? Pretty close.


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;2064111 said:


> The front end of your GMC on Monday? Pretty close.


That's it, I'm calling it off. I was waiting for a sign.


----------



## qualitycut

snowman55;2064052 said:


> And raise your prices


Love it. Just had that talk with my buddy *****ing about not making enough


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2064083 said:


> Yuhas said alot of drizzle mixed in.


So i better buy that salter?


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;2064108 said:


> nws has me at 5-11"


Same here.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2064115 said:


> So i better buy that salter?


You havent bought it yet? That was a fair price I thought


----------



## cbservicesllc

Laura Betker showed something called the RPM model... WTF is that? It only showed 3-6


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;2064117 said:


> Same hereThumbs UpThumbs Uppayuppayup.


Ifify...........


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2064108 said:


> nws has me at 5-11"


Same......

Edit: payup payup


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2064120 said:


> Laura Betker showed something called the RPM model... WTF is that? It only showed 3-6


Rapid Precision Mesoscale model


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2064123 said:


> Rapid Precision Mesoscale model


Hmm... how bout that...


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;2064123 said:


> Rapid Precision Mesoscale model


Ya lets pic that one


----------



## banonea

calling for 3 to 6 here


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;2064127 said:


> Ya lets pic that one


Noooooo!!!!! Need big snow...make big money....#faith.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;2064105 said:


> He says only 1-2" Monday/ Monday night....and the same Tuesday


With low totals you know we are gonna get slammed. 18" for sure over 2 1/2 days.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2064118 said:


> You havent bought it yet? That was a fair price I thought


Yea hes had like 6 calls but waiting for my answer


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;2064129 said:


> Noooooo!!!!! Need big snow...make big money....#faith.


Either way I'm fine. I'd rather start with a smaller storm I have a few new guys and some issues to work out yet

Not like we can change it. What ever we get we get just have to deal with it


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2064122 said:


> Same......
> 
> Edit: payup payup


What you grow some nuts in the last 12 hours?  jk mr b


----------



## NorthernProServ




----------



## Bill1090

banonea;2064128 said:


> calling for 3 to 6 here


Only a mix here. *At this time*


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2064139 said:


>


Bting it! !!!!!! Im doing per times 4 times monthlys once lol


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2064135 said:


> What you grow some nuts in the last 12 hours?  jk mr b


Nah... still in my wife's purse... Just remaining positive


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2064142 said:


> Bting it! !!!!!! Im doing per times 4 times monthlys once lol


Sounds like a plan !


----------



## Snowman789

First year of snow removal and I'm just drooling at this storm


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2064145 said:


> Sounds like a plan !


Worst case we all do a decent job none *****es all winter. Cafe them. Im going into it this year they ***** they are gone. My heart can't handle it


----------



## qualitycut

Snowman789;2064150 said:


> First year of snow removal and I'm just drooling at this storm


Wait 5 years lol


----------



## qualitycut

Well good luck all. Lwmr i just did a shot to you having a good and uneventful plow 

No joke, bought 25 yagbomb shot and said this is to lwmr having a good first plow. Everyone looked at me like i was nuts.


----------



## Polarismalibu

A Denali is a pain in the ass


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well 3:30 and the plow is on. So glad we didn't wait till tomorrow night like we planned


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2064157 said:


> Well 3:30 and the plow is on. So glad we didn't wait till tomorrow night like we planned


Yea buddy!!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

There is a steel bracket to cut behind the plastic chrome piece. The mount looks like it belongs there after we cut up the bumper.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2064158 said:


> Yea buddy!!!!!


Your up late. Out pre plowing?


----------



## SnowGuy73

22° light breeze, cloudy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nws lowered my amounts.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2064160 said:


> Your up late. Out pre plowing?


Pre drinking. .....


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2064162 said:


> Nws lowered my amounts.


They will ether shoot way up right before it starts or go bust


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2064163 said:


> Pre drinking. .....


I kinda figured that would be the response


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2064162 said:


> Nws lowered my amounts.


1-2 and 3-4 here


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2064165 said:


> I kinda figured that would be the response


Taking a cab from hastings to inver grove. Going to cost more than my bar tab.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2064164 said:


> They will ether shoot way up right before it starts or go bust


Kind of what I thought too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2064166 said:


> 1-2 and 3-4 here


I'm somewhere around that too for both days.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2064167 said:


> Taking a cab from hastings to inver grove. Going to cost more than my bar tab.


That always sucks!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2064169 said:


> I'm somewhere around that too for both days.


Honesty jealous of you. In would love to run the sidewalk machine


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2064170 said:


> That always sucks!


I know but better than driving


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2064172 said:


> I know but better than driving


True that! Cheaper then a d dub


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2064173 said:


> True that! Cheaper then a d dub


Yup only 43 plus 10 dollar tip and sleeping in my own bed


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2064174 said:


> Yup only 43 plus 10 dollar tip and sleeping in my own bed


That's not to bad. I know your bar tab was double that


----------



## unit28

Going to have to be high convection Monday night

Tuesday stall, looking at Nam and Gem



Pretty warm through this one, could hear a clap or two with the divergence That is pretty close to thunderstorm criteria Monday night


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2064178 said:


> Going to have to be high convection Monday night
> 
> Tuesday stall, looking at Nam and Gem
> 
> Pretty warm through this one, could hear a clap or two with the divergence That is pretty close to thunderstorm criteria Monday night


So rain or stall and a cafe ton of snow?


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2064175 said:


> That's not to bad. I know your bar tab was double that


One of them was


----------



## qualitycut

Trying to pull a bano and stay up all night then somehow have more energy than anyone


----------



## qualitycut

Not going to lie, doing these invoices and not plowing feels pretty good.

Minus snowguy sss camden Polaris cityguy and feel free to chime in anyone else who loves snow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2064182 said:


> Not going to lie, doing these invoices and not plowing feels pretty good.
> 
> Minus snowguy sss camden Polaris cityguy and feel free to chime in anyone else who loves snow


Wait for the 5:30 GFS update and get some sleep. Gonna be a long couple of days coming up.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2064184 said:


> Wait for the 5:30 GFS update and get some sleep. Gonna be a long couple of days coming up.


Planning on sleeping all day tomorrow and being up all night monday Tue


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2064185 said:


> Planning on sleeping all day tomorrow and being up all night monday Tue




At least the pinks are gone off the map.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2064186 said:


> At least the pinks are gone off the map.


Still....... cafe.........


----------



## qualitycut

Anyway ot moves we still getting pounded


----------



## CityGuy

23° and cloudy


----------



## qualitycut

Cafe! Just spilt water on about 30 invoices i was going to stuff in envelopes.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2064188 said:


> Anyway ot moves we still getting pounded


If you read the forecast discussion, there is still a chance too much warm air moves in and some ifnit's sleet/rain.


----------



## CityGuy

1-3 Monday daytime
2-4 Monday night
1-3 Tuesday day


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2064193 said:


> If you read the forecast discussion, there is still a chance too much warm air moves in and some ifnit's sleet/rain.


I was leaving that up to my buddy lwmr. I look at the easy picture stuff. Reading i leave up to to old guys


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;2064194 said:


> 1-3 Monday daytime
> 2-4 Monday night
> 1-3 Tuesday day


So 4 to 10. Bring it on!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2064196 said:


> So 4 to 10. Bring it on!!!


I'm going with the west side if the cities is closer to the 10, east side closer to the 5.5".


----------



## qualitycut

I need to go to bed. Parents came and let dogs out earlier and i just put food in thier dishes, well they put water in one of thier food dishes. Cafe. Wet soggy food


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2064197 said:


> I'm going with the west side if the cities is closer to the 10, east side closer to the 5.5".


I knew i liked you


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2064182 said:


> Not going to lie, doing these invoices and not plowing feels pretty good.
> 
> Minus snowguy sss camden Polaris cityguy and feel free to chime in anyone else who loves snow


If I was all monthly I would only want snow up north to go ride. But I'm like 80% per push this year after the light winter last season


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2064201 said:


> If I was all monthly I would only want snow up north to go ride. But I'm like 80% per push this year after the light winter last season


I know and i feel for you guys so im willing to have 4 inches of snow once a week so i can double my per times. Yes sss yku5read that right once a week. Just for you guys though. ...... i hate snow


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone around igh I will buy breakfast if you pick me up


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2064204 said:


> Anyone around igh I will buy breakfast if you pick me up


Great now I'm hungry. Off to the fridge I go


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2064203 said:


> I know and i feel for you guys so im willing to have 4 inches of snow once a week so i can double my per times. Yes sss yku5read that right once a week. Just for you guys though. ...... i hate snow


That would work. That's some good bank roll for me


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2064209 said:


> Great now I'm hungry. Off to the fridge I go


Ha no food here is why i offered. Batchelor hasn't cooked or been to grocery store for months. Pizza and take out


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2064210 said:


> That would work. That's some good bank roll for me


Was trying to be nice. Dont get greedy lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2064203 said:


> I know and i feel for you guys so im willing to have 4 inches of snow once a week so i can double my per times. Yes sss yku5read that right once a week. Just for you guys though. ...... i hate snow


Not 4" every week, but I'll give ya 3" every 10 days. 

And it's gotta be done by 6 pm. None of this plow 3" storms twice because they fall from 4-7 am.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2064213 said:


> Not 4" every week, but I'll give ya 3" every 10 days.
> 
> And it's gotta be done by 6 pm. None of this plow 3" storms twice because they fall from 4-7 am.


I was being generous to our fellow plowsite memebers.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2064214 said:


> I was being generous to our fellow plowsite memebers.


So am I. How much did they plow in November??


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2064215 said:


> So am I. How much did they plow in November??


Well Polaris probably 0 since he had a kid.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sure woulda been nice to get the remaining $20,000 in receivables this month before this storm.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2064216 said:


> Well Polaris probably 0 since he had a kid.


I can relate.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2064219 said:


> I can relate.


Didnt you stuff a stocking LAST Christmas ish


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2064216 said:


> Well Polaris probably 0 since he had a kid.


I had the first 16 days of the month


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2064212 said:


> Was trying to be nice. Dont get greedy lol


I'm not don't you worry


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2064222 said:


> I had the first 16 days of the month


So 480 seconds worth lol


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2064225 said:


> So 480 seconds worth lol


No 640 jeez


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2064229 said:


> No 640 jeez


You needed a calculator didnt you


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2064230 said:


> You needed a calculator didnt you


Haha funny you should say that I thought the same thing for you when I read your post. But no I didn't


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2064231 said:


> Haha funny you should say that I thought the same thing for you when I read your post. But no I didn't


Lol i did......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got the salt stashed in WBL. 

Headed out to get the last 100 stakes in.

Pull the headache rack off the little dump, put the plows on the tractors, pull the truck loader off the trailer, fix the paddles and scrapers on 3 blowers I forgot to check before, get lawn stuff put away. 

Shouldn't take too long, right?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2064235 said:


> Got the salt stashed in WBL.
> 
> Headed out to get the last 100 stakes in.
> 
> Pull the headache rack off the little dump, put the plows on the tractors, pull the truck loader off the trailer, fix the paddles and scrapers on 3 blowers I forgot to check before, get lawn stuff put away.
> 
> Shouldn't take too long, right?


Want to go stake all mine? I kinda missed it this year


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2064236 said:


> Want to go stake all mine? I kinda missed it this year


Mine need to be done too! I only did two so far


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2064237 said:


> Mine need to be done too! I only did two so far


Honestly not worried, i did the few goofy places should be good

We know how lwmrs guys wreck cafe


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2064241 said:


> Honestly not worried, i did the few goofy places should be good
> 
> We know how lwmrs guys wreck cafe


Yeag that's my problem I'm not worried about myself it's everyone else I don't want wrecking stuff


----------



## dieselplw

Ranger620;2064102 said:


> What brand, model and year??


Bobcat s185. Was told by the dealer that it is a fairly common problem.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2064243 said:


> Yeag that's my problem I'm not worried about myself it's everyone else I don't want wrecking stuff


Main reason I do it, is so we don't have to feel around for the curbs. Saves some time.


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;2064155 said:


> A Denali is a pain in the ass


Try a Remote start in a beetle........


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;2064159 said:


> There is a steel bracket to cut behind the plastic chrome piece. The mount looks like it belongs there after we cut up the bumper.


Looks good
Guess I am not the only fabricator on here.......


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2064249 said:


> Looks good
> Guess I am not the only fabricator on here.......


You wake up under it?


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2064167 said:


> Taking a cab from hastings to inver grove. Going to cost more than my bar tab.


Should have got a hotel......


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2064181 said:


> Trying to pull a bano and stay up all night then somehow have more energy than anyone


Patience my young padawan, you're learning


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2064236 said:


> Want to go stake all mine? I kinda missed it this year


I can't believe how many places are not staked that are always staked. Even last year with the early snow and freeze


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2064182 said:


> Not going to lie, doing these invoices and not plowing feels pretty good.
> 
> Minus snowguy sss camden Polaris cityguy and feel free to chime in anyone else who loves snow


I love snow.... White gold baby.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2064235 said:


> Got the salt stashed in WBL.
> 
> Headed out to get the last 100 stakes in.
> 
> Pull the headache rack off the little dump, put the plows on the tractors, pull the truck loader off the trailer, fix the paddles and scrapers on 3 blowers I forgot to check before, get lawn stuff put away.
> 
> Shouldn't take too long, right?


Hammer it son, hammer........


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2064174 said:


> Yup only 43 plus 10 dollar tip and sleeping in my own bed


You didn't end up in someone else's bed? Rookie...


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2064251 said:


> You wake up under it?


No room......lol

Buddy and I tried to install a remote start in my wife's beetle, no bueno.....we have installed about 100 over the years and this is the only one that kicked our a$$


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2064217 said:


> Sure woulda been nice to get the remaining $20,000 in receivables this month before this storm.


Yeah no doubt...


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2064193 said:


> If you read the forecast discussion, there is still a chance too much warm air moves in and some ifnit's sleet/rain.


Stick with 5-6 here

Depends on how much back wash there is
Might push it to 7

Looked like probable thunder but they're downplaying it
And saying chance of lightnings strike....lol

VALID 011200Z - 021200Z ...NO TSTM AREAS FORECAST... ...SUMMARY... THUNDERSTORMS ARE UNLIKELY ACROSS THE LOWER 48 STATES ON TUESDAY. ...SYNOPSIS... A VERTICALLY STACKED CYCLONE WILL MOVE FROM THE UPPER MS VALLEY NEWD ACROSS THE UPPER GREAT LAKES WITH EARLY LOW-LEVEL WARM AIR ADVECTION ROCKETING NEWD ACROSS THE GREAT LAKES. ASSOCIATED AREA OF LIFT AND PRESENCE OF MINUSCULE ELEVATED INSTABILITY COULD RESULT IN AN ISOLATED LIGHTNING STRIKE BUT THUNDERSTORM COVERAGE WILL BE ISOLATED AT BEST.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2064259 said:


> You didn't end up in someone else's bed? Rookie...


Well thats a story for another time. I like waking up in my own bed. Lets leave it at that


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2064265 said:


> Stick with 5-6 here
> 
> Depends on how much back wash there is
> Might push it to 7
> 
> Looked like probable thunder but they're downplaying it
> And saying chance of lightnings strike....lol
> 
> VALID 011200Z - 021200Z ...NO TSTM AREAS FORECAST... ...SUMMARY... THUNDERSTORMS ARE UNLIKELY ACROSS THE LOWER 48 STATES ON TUESDAY. ...SYNOPSIS... A VERTICALLY STACKED CYCLONE WILL MOVE FROM THE UPPER MS VALLEY NEWD ACROSS THE UPPER GREAT LAKES WITH EARLY LOW-LEVEL WARM AIR ADVECTION ROCKETING NEWD ACROSS THE GREAT LAKES. ASSOCIATED AREA OF LIFT AND PRESENCE OF MINUSCULE ELEVATED INSTABILITY COULD RESULT IN AN ISOLATED LIGHTNING STRIKE BUT THUNDERSTORM COVERAGE WILL BE ISOLATED AT BEST.


More or less se?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2064237 said:


> Mine need to be done too! I only did two so far


Yeah I'm headed out in a bit to do a bunch...


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;2064259 said:


> You didn't end up in someone else's bed? Rookie...


Lol............


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2064103 said:


> Worst loss ever?


He needs to skate the cafe out of them today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2064268 said:


> Yeah I'm headed out in a bit to do a bunch...


There's a bit of frost in the ground if you're gonna try to just push them in.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2064159 said:


> There is a steel bracket to cut behind the plastic chrome piece. The mount looks like it belongs there after we cut up the bumper.


Can I say it now?????

I told you so.........:waving:


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2064179 said:


> So rain or stall and a cafe ton of snow?


Haven't looked again this morning
In a tree attm


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2064274 said:


> Haven't looked again this morning
> In a tree attm


Dont fall.


----------



## Drakeslayer

unit28;2064274 said:


> Haven't looked again this morning
> In a tree attm


Me too!


----------



## qualitycut

Whelp, see ya guys tomorrow


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2064280 said:


> Whelp, see ya guys tomorrow


Did you get your truck yet? Or breakfast?


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2064279 said:


> Me too!


Have you seen the elf deer lately?


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;2064270 said:


> He needs to skate the cafe out of them today.


Just get send Kemper to the minors and bring up a new guy.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2064282 said:


> Did you get your truck yet? Or breakfast?


Truck never left my house got a ride down. Just had some pizza. Couldn't drive anyway


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;2064283 said:


> Have you seen the elf deer lately?


No but there is a little slick head in the bottom of the pic.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2064267 said:


> More or less se?


If it rolls through redwood it'll hook backside eauclair

You had maybe little less then me ..........watch Temps


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2064286 said:


> No but there is a little slick head in the bottom of the pic.


Hard to see on the phone......................you would think the 6 plus would be big enough...

Edit: I saw it now.


----------



## unit28

Cold fingers..........


----------



## CityGuy

Going to be a long day of anticipation.


----------



## Green Grass

I should really think about getting ready for snow. Maybe see if the blower runs, put stakes in, figure out where the shovels went.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2064288 said:


> Hard to see on the phone......................you would think the 6 plus would be big enough...
> 
> Edit: I saw it now.


Weird, i seen 2.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2064291 said:


> I should really think about getting ready for snow. Maybe see if the blower runs, put stakes in, figure out where the shovels went.


Lol sounds like me.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2064290 said:


> Going to be a long day of anticipation.


Did mom make it home?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Plow is on the four wheeler, I'm now ready.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Down to 4-9" 

Lame!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yuhas says it's going to be bad, then maybe not.... Run errands today, but maybe time tomorrow, or not.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

snowguy73;2064299 said:


> yuhas says it's going to be bad, then maybe not.... Run errands today, but maybe time tomorrow, or not.....


c......... Y......... A............


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;2064296 said:


> Plow is on the four wheeler, I'm now ready.


Mine has been on 2 weeks already....it probably won't see much action though. These types of storms are why I moved up in equipment.

I put it on to make room in the shed for summer stuff....:waving:


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2064273 said:


> Can I say it now?????
> 
> I told you so.........:waving:


You were right. I couldn't see it until I got the bumper off


----------



## unit28

I saw north branch on the weather channel just now........


----------



## snowman55

Well seeing how I raised my prices. Think I will run a pretreat route. Make up for a lame November.


----------



## Polarismalibu

unit28;2064307 said:


> I saw north branch on the weather channel just now........


Lwnmwr is screwed!!


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2064295 said:


> Did mom make it home?


Yes She did. Yesterday morning.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2064298 said:


> Down to 4-9"
> 
> Lame!


Day crew on. Will go up this afternoon.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2064299 said:


> Yuhas says it's going to be bad, then maybe not.... Run errands today, but maybe time tomorrow, or not.....


What the....


----------



## unit28

unit28;2064307 said:


> I saw north branch on the weather channel just now........


10/1 ratio at 6am tomorrow.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My MIL is doing sewing on the side now. If anyone is interested in a pallet cover, I'll see how much she wants.

I had her make this one 52" x52", so if a 48" x 48" pallet is stacked crooked, it still fits. 36" high, with Velcro in one corner so you can still get under the cover without completely removing it
Works for fertilizer pallets too.

It's canvas from what they make boat covers and Bimini tops out of, so weather proof.


----------



## Bill1090

unit28;2064289 said:


> Cold fingers..........


Hey, we got the same bow! Except mine is the xs.


----------



## Ranger620

Currently following CB

Update: I took a left he went straight in **** rapids lol


----------



## Bill1090

Drakeslayer;2064279 said:


> Me too!


Why didn't you shoot the big 12 in the background??


----------



## CityGuy

Article on anti icing

http://www.snowexproducts.com/training/six-steps-to-anti-icing-success/


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;2064332 said:


> Currently following CB


stalker!! .........................


----------



## ryde307

Looks like it's finally time for winter to start. Not the type of storm I wanted to start with but it should make some money.

Went to 2 different game farms yesterday with the new puppy and going back out at 1 today. He has a ways to go but it has been fun to watch his progress.

I am taking SSS route this winter and working on not stressing about the snow. We are only short 5 shovelers and have a good amount of new guys and some new high maint. accounts. What could go wrong with a Monday 6-8 inch storm?

At this point we might as well get 10 and make some money. Looking forward to 60+ this winter.


----------



## albhb3

ryde307;2064339 said:


> Looks like it's finally time for winter to start. Not the type of storm I wanted to start with but it should make some money.
> 
> Went to 2 different game farms yesterday with the new puppy and going back out at 1 today. He has a ways to go but it has been fun to watch his progress.
> 
> I am taking SSS route this winter and working on not stressing about the snow. We are only short 5 shovelers and have a good amount of new guys and some new high maint. accounts. What could go wrong with a Monday 6-8 inch storm?
> 
> At this point we might as well get 10 and make some money. Looking forward to 60+ this winter.


60+ wtf are you smoking will be luck to get 25


----------



## unit28

Nws updated........


----------



## Doughboy12

unit28;2064350 said:


> Nws updated........


Not much changed.


----------



## Bill1090

I went from 8" to 2" on the meteo.


----------



## unit28

Awesome weekend

Celebrated three birthdays , thanksgiving, and got the tree up


Got my wife a fancy stand mixer




I'm off the hook.......!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;2064339 said:


> Looks like it's finally time for winter to start. Not the type of storm I wanted to start with but it should make some money.
> 
> Went to 2 different game farms yesterday with the new puppy and going back out at 1 today. He has a ways to go but it has been fun to watch his progress.
> 
> I am taking SSS route this winter and working on not stressing about the snow. We are only short 5 shovelers and have a good amount of new guys and some new high maint. accounts. What could go wrong with a Monday 6-8 inch storm?
> 
> At this point we might as well get 10 and make some money. Looking forward to 160+ this winter.


Fixed it for you..


----------



## unit28

Doughboy12;2064355 said:


> Not much changed.


Really.......?

Check the time stamp..


----------



## ryde307

albhb3;2064349 said:


> 60+ wtf are you smoking will be luck to get 25





SnowGuy73;2064359 said:


> Fixed it for you..


I am optimistic. With all the talk of El Nino and low snow I think we get plenty. We have had a pattern of alot of moisture for the last couple months it seems and I think it's going to continue.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Other than dragging the snow later on Tuesday, mine is the same.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2064364 said:


> Other than dragging the snow later on Tuesday, mine is the same.


Snow today on mine

And I m guessing we'll get back wrap tuesday+


----------



## Doughboy12

unit28;2064365 said:


> Snow today on mine
> 
> And I m guessing we'll get back wrap tuesday+


Oh. I was referring to location and totals. My bad.


----------



## Bill1090

3-5" of ice on Red Lake. Road trip anyone?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2064364 said:


> Other than dragging the snow later on Tuesday, mine is the same.


The new GFS seems to drag it out to midnight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2064368 said:


> The new GFS seems to drag it out to midnight.


Right.........


----------



## Doughboy12

I also see from the new graphics bano will have some spare time on his hands.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2064370 said:


> I also see from the new graphics bano will have some spare time on his hands.


He knows where to go when he doesn't have snow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;2064367 said:


> 3-5" of ice on Red Lake. Road trip anyone?


Started allowing foot traffic Friday I guess.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2064371 said:


> He knows where to go when he doesn't have snow.


Maybe I should have said "extra booring windshield time" on his hands.


----------



## unit28

Doughboy12;2064366 said:


> Oh. I was referring to location and totals. My bad.


Looked like the storm advisory moved up and Fergus falls is also in advisory


----------



## Doughboy12

unit28;2064374 said:


> Looked like the storm advisory moved up and Fergus falls is also in advisory


Yep........like I said. Not much changed. As apposed to saying NOTHING changed.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2064377 said:


> Yep........like I said. Not much changed. As apposed to saying NOTHING changed.


Depends on how one reads into the expansion and dragging out the time.

Does that mean it's heavier west, but then the lighter 1.5" snow sticks around on the east side later??


----------



## unit28

Doughboy12;2064373 said:


> Maybe I should have said "extra booring windshield time" on his hands.


Driving on ice cover roads is not too boring


----------



## Doughboy12

unit28;2064380 said:


> Driving on ice cover roads is not too boring


What the cafe........what did I do to you? 
Let it go, move on, find something else to do than contradict everything I say.

Get a new hobbie.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2064379 said:


> Depends on how one reads into the expansion and dragging out the time.
> 
> Does that mean it's heavier west, but then the lighter 1.5" snow sticks around on the east side later??


*******Flag***********

Piling on. 10yards.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2064379 said:


> Depends on how one reads into the expansion and dragging out the time.
> 
> Does that mean it's heavier west, but then the lighter 1.5" snow sticks around on the east side later??


This,

dew points lower which means drier, less saturation
By the time Temps drop to dew point levels hopefully not as wet of snow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2064384 said:


> *******Flag***********
> 
> Piling on. 10yards.


You're taking it wrong......


----------



## unit28

Doughboy12;2064382 said:


> What the cafe........what did I do to you?
> Let it go, move on, find something else to do than contradict everything I say.
> 
> Get a new hobbie.


No,
for real

they're going to have ice


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Not too many people at ValleyFair today.

Quite a few skids at Ziegler waiting for some Kages though.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Well... I guess 6" over 18+ hours isn't the worst thing ever...


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2064391 said:


> Not too many people at ValleyFair today.
> 
> Quite a few skids at Ziegler waiting for some Kages though.


What were you doing in my hood??


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2064391 said:


> Not too many people at ValleyFair today.
> 
> Quite a few skids at Ziegler waiting for some Kages though.


You down this way getting your season pass?


----------



## unit28

Has Frankie chimed in on this......

Because I want to know about the dark cloud over me


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2064385 said:


> This,
> 
> dew points lower which means drier, less saturation
> By the time Temps drop to dew point levels hopefully not as wet of snow


So it may not fall as concrete, huh?


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2064388 said:


> You're taking it wrong......


It's all good. Just wondering why everything I say today is getting kicked back. :waving:


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2064396 said:


> What were you doing in my hood??


Just picking up a little fuel...


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2064404 said:


> Just picking up a little fuel...


Good luck to him. We are highly secure now. I'll have to watch the surveillance video just to make sure.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2064396 said:


> What were you doing in my hood??


Drove down to look at a snowblower on CL. Not EXACTLY what I wanted, seller wouldn't come down to my price. I'll just run to the dealer in the morning and buy 2 new ones.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2064412 said:


> Drove down to look at a snowblower on CL. Not exactly what I wanted, seller wouldn't come down to my price. I'll just run to the dealer in the morning and buy 2 new ones.


Gotcha. I thought maybe you were trying to take a peek at my auction. No early previews.


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2064400 said:


> So it may not fall as concrete, huh?


That was only in reference to the back wash wrap. ......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2064414 said:


> Gotcha. I thought maybe you were trying to take a peek at my auction. No early previews.


Called on a second blower while I was down here, listed as being in Prior Lake.

"Oh, yeah, the blower isnin Luverne, MN".

Darn CL.


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2064393 said:


> Well... I guess 6" over 18+ hours isn't the worst thing ever...


When you break it down that way it's not so bad.

Where were you going in **** rapids. Tried to catch up was right behind you. I turned left off foley but the light turned green before I could pull up next to you


----------



## Bill1090

Drake or Ranger, or Deershack. My breech plug is froze in. Any way of getting it out without igniting the powder??


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2064415 said:


> That was only in reference to the back wash wrap. ......


Oh, bummer...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2064418 said:


> When you break it down that way it's not so bad.
> 
> Where were you going in **** rapids. Tried to catch up was right behind you. I turned left off foley but the light turned green before I could pull up next to you


Haha, kinda running rampant staking stuff...


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;2064402 said:


> It's all good. Just wondering why everything I say today is getting kicked back. :waving:


Because that's what happens in this thread. Lots and lots of give and take.


----------



## Doughboy12

That was 6 points..........was

Edit: Now it is.


----------



## Doughboy12

Oops........................


----------



## Polarismalibu

Great now I wake up and I feel like cafe. I'll be sick as a dog tomorrow I bet


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;2064436 said:


> Oops........................


What now? More snow?


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2064404 said:


> Just picking up a little fuel...


You have to bring your own pump he shuts the power off to his.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2064440 said:


> What now? More snow?


Interception by Teddy.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2064440 said:


> What now? More snow?


No, interception in the end zone.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Interception.....


----------



## Doughboy12

Playing for 3pts again. #Fail


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;2064370 said:


> I also see from the new graphics bano will have some spare time on his hands.


Is it looking like nothing for me?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Walsh needs to go!


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2064464 said:


> Is it looking like nothing for me?


It is....but I'm not sure, the graphic is sort of cut off.


----------



## Green Grass

SnowGuy73;2064468 said:


> Walsh needs to go!


No he fits in perfect, choke when the pressure is on


----------



## SnowGuy73

Green Grass;2064472 said:


> No he fits in perfect, choke when the pressure is on


Hahahahahahaha.

This is true.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Interception.....


----------



## Doughboy12

SnowGuy73;2064489 said:


> Interception.....


You keep saying that.......


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2064489 said:


> Interception.....


Double post.....

Oh wait it happened again


----------



## SnowGuy73

That was close.....


----------



## Drakeslayer

SnowGuy73;2064493 said:


> That was close.....


Haha!!!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Winter warning to the west and southwest now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Norv!.........


----------



## Polarismalibu

Touchdown!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Defence leave after that last Vikings touchdown?


----------



## Doughboy12

The pickle has updated WSW map out. (I know it isn't her map, she just posted it.)


----------



## Doughboy12

First place for real again.........Just setting you all up for the fall.


----------



## Polarismalibu

So if I run a v this storm instead of the wideout am I gonna regret that


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2064526 said:


> So if I run a v this storm instead of the wideout am I gonna regret that


Why would you do that?


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;2064526 said:


> So if I run a v this storm instead of the wideout am I gonna regret that


I prefer Vs...especially if it's a 9'6".


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2064528 said:


> Why would you do that?


My edges on the wideout are basically shot won't have time to get new ones on


----------



## SnowGuy73

Leber just said Vikings are in first place because their the best team.....

Doh K!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2064530 said:


> I prefer Vs...especially if it's a 9'6".


It's a 9'6 mvp3...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2064535 said:


> My edges on the wideout are basically shot won't have time to get new ones on


Sounds like you have no choice then.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;2064536 said:


> Leber just said Vikings are in first place because their the best team.....
> 
> Doh K!


More like the more lucky team.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2064526 said:


> So if I run a v this storm instead of the wideout am I gonna regret that


Might be better if we're pushing concrete at the schools tomorrow night


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2064537 said:


> It's a 9'6 mvp3...


Try snow plus plus in the morning. They might have them.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2064538 said:


> Sounds like you have no choice then.


There's probably enough it's real close though


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2064542 said:


> Try snow plus plus in the morning. They might have them.


I just won't have time is the problem


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2064541 said:


> Might be better if we're pushing concrete at the schools tomorrow night


Yeah that's gonna be interesting that's for sure. Got another truck now that the Denali is done


----------



## cbservicesllc

Beautiful afternoon... 35 on the truck... was 37 earlier


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2064547 said:


> I just won't have time is the problem


Do you need a hand?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2064552 said:


> Do you need a hand?


Just make sure your garage is open so I can grab that V


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2064547 said:


> I just won't have time is the problem


I'm off until 1 tommorrow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dump is stripped down as far as I can get it. Headache rack off, tailgate stored.

Slowly getting there, but I'm sure I'll still be scrambling tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## qualitycut

35 high 31 low for tomorrow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Suppose we'll get caught in an inspection and written up for no 3rd brake light now that the headache rack is off.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2064562 said:


> Suppose we'll get caught in an inspection and written up for no 3rd brake light now that the headache rack is off.


Oh for sure. Did the back of the cab still have one?


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2064556 said:


> I'm off until 1 tommorrow.


I I appreciate the offer I'll be running around like a chicken with my head cut off tomorrow so I'm just gonna go grab doughboys V and run that


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2064563 said:


> Oh for sure. Did the back of the cab still have one?


No, there's a plate where there would normally be a brake light.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2064565 said:


> No, there's a plate where there would normally be a brake light.


Bet the wires are still there. Might be worth getting one for the winter


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2064564 said:


> I I appreciate the offer I'll be running around like a chicken with my head cut off tomorrow so I'm just gonna go grab doughboys V and run that


Geez, by the time you run all the way down and back up you could put a new edge on.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2064569 said:


> Geez, by the time you run all the way down and back up you could put a new edge on.


I'll be down there already anyway


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2064555 said:


> Just make sure your garage is open so I can grab that V


I meant getting the edge on....


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2064569 said:


> Geez, by the time you run all the way down and back up you could put a new edge on.


This....

Only takes about 20 minutes if you're good!


----------



## qualitycut

The half or so inch of snow on my back patio that gets no sun is gone


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2064579 said:


> This....
> 
> Only takes about 20 minutes if you're good!


That's about what it was the last time I did it


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2064573 said:


> I meant getting the edge on....


Better check your garage


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2064593 said:


> Better check your garage


Hahahahaha


----------



## NorthernProServ




----------



## fozzy

ryde307;2064339 said:


> Looks like it's finally time for winter to start. Not the type of storm I wanted to start with but it should make some money.
> 
> Went to 2 different game farms yesterday with the new puppy and going back out at 1 today. He has a ways to go but it has been fun to watch his progress.
> 
> I am taking SSS route this winter and working on not stressing about the snow. We are only short 5 shovelers and have a good amount of new guys and some new high maint. accounts. What could go wrong with a Monday 6-8 inch storm?
> 
> At this point we might as well get 10 and make some money. Looking forward to 60+ this winter.


Which game farms do you go to? I am looking for some that don't charge a membership fee.


----------



## albhb3

NorthernProServ;2064607 said:


>


so what your saying is its gonna be a long drive back from green bay at 27000lbs on Tuesday morning


----------



## Bill1090

NorthernProServ;2064607 said:


>


Those totals are different than La Crosse is posting. Interesting. ....


----------



## Bill1090

albhb3;2064614 said:


> so what your saying is its gonna be a long drive back from green bay at 27000lbs on Tuesday morning


Real super truckers only pull 80000.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2064628 said:


> Real super truckers only pull 80000.......


Unless you're lucky to pull a 27,000 lb load and get an extra .2 mpg.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Well at least it looks like it STARTS to slow down after midnight tomorrow night


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2064629 said:


> Unless you're lucky to pull a 27,000 lb load and get an extra .2 mpg.


I don't think he a owner operator so fuel millage doesn't matter.


----------



## albhb3

Bill1090;2064628 said:


> Real super truckers only pull 80000.......


I'm not worried about going out there at 80000 coming back empty on supers is not gonna be any fun and I'm 27 and change empty. We load outta the flint hills refinerys. And no I'm not an O/O not enough money for the headache but still ave. 7mpg at 70mph. should be making 5 trips this week


----------



## TKLAWN

Dahl showed 8.6" for the TC, said its the bullseye.

Drama??


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;2064629 said:


> Unless you're lucky to pull a 27,000 lb load and get an extra .2 mpg.


usually were loading about 52000 they and end up around 79400ish give ya enough room for fuel pretty much


----------



## albhb3

TKLAWN;2064645 said:


> Dahl showed 8.6" for the TC, said its the bullseye.
> 
> Drama??


you just watch its gonna do the 35w split


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;2064640 said:


> I'm not worried about going out there at 80000 coming back empty on supers is not gonna be any fun and I'm 27 and change empty. We load outta the flint hills refinerys. And no I'm not an O/O not enough money for the headache but still ave. 7mpg at 70mph. should be making 5 trips this week


Wait your truck will go over 62?? One of the few left lol


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;2064645 said:


> Dahl showed 8.6" for the TC, said its the bullseye.
> 
> Drama??


No............


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;2064645 said:


> Dahl showed 8.6" for the TC, said its the bullseye.
> 
> Drama??


I guess it's possible...


----------



## unit28

Frazier had the same exact map



Which was the same as gfs


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2064535 said:


> My edges on the wideout are basically shot won't have time to get new ones on


You should sell it and buy a new plow


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2064656 said:


> You should sell it and buy a new plow


I am thinking about it. You want it?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Watching highway threw hell they showed 8-12" here


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2064625 said:


> Those totals are different than La Crosse is posting. Interesting. ....


That happened alot last year too


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2064657 said:


> I am thinking about it. You want it?


Depends on the price, and how much snow we are gonna get.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;2064645 said:


> Dahl showed 8.6" for the TC, said its the bullseye.
> 
> Drama??


The last 2 snows he showed heavy amounts for me. Remember what I got? Less than 1/2" each time


----------



## unit28

35-39* sw Minnesota right now


----------



## qualitycut

I'm going with 4 or so.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;2064664 said:


> 35-39* sw Minnesota right now


Phone says 30, feels like 40 out minus the crunchy ground


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2064666 said:


> I'm going with 4 or so.


I'm hopi g for 4" but expecting 6"


----------



## dieselplw

Snowman55, do you mind if I ask what typ of accounts you pre treat? I am looking for a client that wants that level of service. I have never been asked about pre treating before. Maybe a hospital or something of that nature?


----------



## mnlefty

So Gopher football rushes to give Claeys the ft job for "continuity"... then a couple weeks later he turns around and fires OC and QB coach. What a mess...


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2064661 said:


> Depends on the price, and how much snow we are gonna get.


Need a mount and harness? Got one for a 2014 Chevy


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;2064667 said:


> Phone says 30, feels like 40 out minus the crunchy ground


CANBY CLOUDY 38 
that was last hour


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2064654 said:


> Frazier had the same exact map
> 
> Which was the same as gfs


Amounts or P-type? I've been trying to look for it...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2064675 said:


> Need a mount and harness? Got one for a 2014 Chevy


just a little too convienent huh? yes I would need everything as I am a boss guy


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2064664 said:


> 35-39* sw Minnesota right now


That's crazy... it was a nice afternoon today...


----------



## CityGuy

Let the wrecks begin. And it's not even snowing yet.


----------



## Bill1090

I'm going with this: You metro guys, 3-4" Jim and Bano, 2-3" Me, 0-1". Book it!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;2064693 said:


> I'm going with this: You metro guys, 3-4" Jim and Bano, 2-3" Me, 0-1". Book it!


Wrong.......


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;2064650 said:


> Wait your truck will go over 62?? One of the few left lol


yup don't know how but on the pedal it runs between 71-75  its got a gremlin in it


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;2064691 said:


> Let the wrecks begin. And it's not even snowing yet.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO:realmad:


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2064693 said:


> I'm going with this: You metro guys, 3-4" Jim and Bano, 2-3" Me, 0-1". Book it!


At or above freezing most the time so be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## Camden

mnlefty;2064670 said:


> So Gopher football rushes to give Claeys the ft job for "continuity"... then a couple weeks later he turns around and fires OC and QB coach. What a mess...


You know what really sucks? There are going to be some big time coaches available soon. Heck, Georgia fired their coach today and that guy had a winning program year after year IN THE SEC!!!

Our administration jumped the gun on Claeys big time.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;2064693 said:


> I'm going with this: You metro guys, 3-4" Jim and Bano, 2-3" Me, 0-1". Book it!


Not so sure about that...


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2064593 said:


> Better check your garage


Looks about a foot too wide...and no flap.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2064685 said:


> just a little too convienent huh? yes I would need everything as I am a boss guy


That is pretty convenient. I'll get you pics this week after the storm


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2064703 said:


> At or above freezing most the time so be interesting to see what happens.


Concrete... Thumbs Up


----------



## albhb3

Camden;2064704 said:


> You know what really sucks? There are going to be some big time coaches available soon. Heck, Georgia fired their coach today and that guy had a winning program year after year IN THE SEC!!!
> 
> Our administration jumped the gun on Claeys big time.


Thought the same thing when it happened lots of talent out there hell I figured they would of gone after miles but sounds like hes keeping his job.Then again average is good enough it seems other then ohio state, they were smart bringing in a guy who can pull recruits from around the nation


----------



## albhb3

Doughboy12;2064706 said:


> Looks about a foot too wide...and no flap.


I still cant figure out what tires hes using to stick to that 90* grade


----------



## TKLAWN

cbservicesllc;2064708 said:


> Concrete... Thumbs Up


Unfortunately yes.

Starting to hate "Cara" already


----------



## albhb3

I'm just glad there isn't a big chill after this storm moves through the roads be in good shape by wensday


----------



## Bill1090

cbservicesllc;2064705 said:


> Not so sure about that...


I guarantee I'm right with at least one of them.


----------



## Bill1090

TKLAWN;2064714 said:


> Unfortunately yes.
> 
> Starting to hate "Cara" already


No no no. Delphine or something like that.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Camden and the Dr. seem to be pretty good buddies.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2064708 said:


> Concrete... Thumbs Up


Or rain ...... 35 for a high also.


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;2064702 said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO:realmad:


They have already. Can't wait to see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## qualitycut

The dr has his totals out


----------



## Doughboy12

albhb3;2064711 said:


> I still cant figure out what tires hes using to stick to that 90* grade


Looks right on my phone. But I got that a lot on the computer.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

mnlefty;2064670 said:


> So Gopher football rushes to give Claeys the ft job for "continuity"... then a couple weeks later he turns around and fires OC and QB coach. What a mess...


Gotta do what ya gotta do to keep your job.


----------



## unit28

Bano has an ice acumulative map there......


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;2064727 said:


> They have already. Can't wait to see what tomorrow brings.


It was bad enough with that mix on thanksgiving it just keeps getting worse every year


----------



## Bill1090

albhb3;2064732 said:


> It was bad enough with that mix on thanksgiving it just keeps getting worse every year


Too much checking Facebook and not enough checking the road. It's getting ridiculous.


----------



## cbservicesllc

albhb3;2064720 said:



> I'm just glad there isn't a big chill after this storm moves through the roads be in good shape by wensday


Yeah at least there's that


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just farmed out 4 more lots. If anyone is looking for sub work in St. Anthony to fill out a route, I have two apartments right next to each other I'd be willing to sub out. Right where Apache plaza used to be, the closed Wal-Mart that's on Silver Lake Road

Apartments right there


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;2064725 said:


> Camden and the Dr. seem to be pretty good buddies.


Absolutely. The list of people I don't get along with is very small.


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;2064725 said:


> Camden and the Dr. seem to be pretty good buddies.


Same with that Baker guy


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2064741 said:


> Same with that Baker guy


And that Jeremy guy...


----------



## unit28

I'm out 330 am will be here soon


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2064743 said:


> And that Jeremy guy...


Ain't me.........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2064744 said:


> I'm out 330 am will be here soon


Gotta go do Math with the 5th grader then going to be ld too. Gonna get up at 3, hopefully be tired by 1, take a 3-4 nap, then be up til Friday.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Bill1090;2064423 said:


> Drake or Ranger, or Deershack. My breech plug is froze in. Any way of getting it out without igniting the powder??


I'm guessing if elbow grease doesn't do it the try some type of penetrating fluid and make sure when you do get it out to use this when you go to put it back in.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2064738 said:


> Just farmed out 4 more lots. If anyone is looking for sub work in St. Anthony to fill out a route, I have two apartments right next to each other I'd be willing to sub out. Right where Apache plaza used to be, the closed Wal-Mart that's on Silver Lake Road
> 
> Apartments right there


You farm more stuff out and soon you'll be able to come help me...


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2064747 said:


> Gotta go do Math with the 5th grader then going to be ld too. Gonna get up at 3, hopefully be tired by 1, take a 3-4 nap, then be up til Friday.


So you are thinking that you will get through this one quick.


----------



## TKLAWN

Bill1090;2064722 said:


> No no no. Delphine or something like that.


Your right it's "Delphi" I saw Cara this morning. It must have been out east.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2064749 said:


> You farm more stuff out and soon you'll be able to come help me...


Since bano is just getting ice, he can come up and do my stuff, then I'll come over and help you.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;2064752 said:


> So you are thinking that you will get through this one quick.


That's funny right there!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

My street temp three spots 34.7,34.5,34.1. Driveway was 34.6


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2064757 said:


> Since bano is just getting ice, he can come up and do my stuff, then I'll come over and help you.


Don't forget quality

He ain't getting anything......


----------



## Green Grass

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2064762 said:


> My street temp three spots 34.7,34.5,34.1. Driveway was 34.6


Lows in the 20's it will drop some more before it snows


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2064757 said:


> Since bano is just getting ice, he can come up and do my stuff, then I'll come over and help you.


Hey perfect Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2064764 said:


> Don't forget quality
> 
> He ain't getting anything......


If only. .....


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2064764 said:


> Don't forget quality
> 
> He ain't getting anything......


Oh that's just mean... hahaha


----------



## Bill1090

Drakeslayer;2064748 said:


> I'm guessing if elbow grease doesn't do it the try some type of penetrating fluid and make sure when you do get it out to use this when you go to put it back in.


Thanks. I might go muzzle loader shopping tomorrow while I pick some up. Maybe get a break open like a CVA Wolf.


----------



## SSS Inc.

11:1 with compaction off seems to mimic NWS ratios and pattern on the meteogram. Just sayin'.............


----------



## Drakeslayer

Bill1090;2064771 said:


> Thanks. I might go muzzle loader shopping tomorrow while I pick some up. Maybe get a break open like a CVA Wolf.


I used to have a TC Encore break open. The only reason I got rid of it was it had the thumb hole in the stock and it didn't feel natural.









I missed this deer with the encore and my BIL shot it 10 seconds later. This was back in 2010.


----------



## Bill1090

Drakeslayer;2064778 said:


> I used to have a TC Encore break open. The only reason I got rid of it was it had the thumb hole in the stock and it didn't feel natural.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I missed this deer with the encore and my BIL shot it 10 seconds later. This was back in 2010.


Wow! That buck looks like it belongs in Saskatchewan.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2064777 said:


> 11:1 with compaction off seems to mimic NWS ratios and pattern on the meteogram. Just sayin'.............


Yeah, I've been using 12:1, and they say 10:1 to start, then to 12:1, so it would be about 11:1.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Bill1090;2064786 said:


> Wow! That buck looks like it belongs in Saskatchewan.


60 miles west of cities. Close 170". And it's a 12 point


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2064790 said:


> Yeah, I've been using 12:1, and they say 10:1 to start, then to 12:1, so it would be about 11:1.


Yeah, that's what I interpreted as well...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Turn on the football game. There's our snow.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2064707 said:


> That is pretty convenient. I'll get you pics this week after the storm


Ok. Want to post in pm or text?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Sure is quiet in here with 8-12" on the way. Unless its a total bust that is.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2064801 said:


> Turn on the football game. There's our snow.


The vikes already won. There is no other football.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SSS Inc.;2064807 said:


> Sure is quiet in here with 8-12" on the way. Unless its a total bust that is.


Not much you can do but sit and wait


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2064801 said:


> Turn on the football game. There's our snow.


Doesn't look too menacing...


----------



## Ranger620

Bill1090;2064771 said:


> Thanks. I might go muzzle loader shopping tomorrow while I pick some up. Maybe get a break open like a CVA Wolf.


I have the Thompson center "impact". I have had great luck with it. Even left the powder in a full year. Cleaned it out and no issues. Cheap price to. Think it was around $300


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2064809 said:


> Not much you can do but sit and wait


Pretty much it. There's some stuff I gotta do in the morning, but not really.much to talk.about but wait. And sleep.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2064807 said:


> Sure is quiet in here with 8-12" on the way. Unless its a total bust that is.


That's almost as cruel as unit...

But seriously... what are your thoughts there doctor?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

It's 5-6* warmer right now than is forecasted


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2064813 said:


> That's almost as cruel as unit...
> 
> But seriously... what are your thoughts there doctor?


I just have a feeling there will be some little town sw of the metro that gets 14". I also think it will start and stay as snow. I also think that a slice of pepperoni with a slice of chedder, melted on a toasted cracker with a dash of garlic salt melted a bit is Da Bomb!!!!!!!

MSP:8.9"


----------



## SSS Inc.

Novak liked my post btw..


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2064824 said:


> Novak liked my post btw..


He liked everyone's


----------



## jimslawnsnow

my NWS totals went down since I last checked an hour or so ago


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;2064827 said:


> my NWS totals went down since I last checked an hour or so ago


Same with mine.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2064825 said:


> He liked everyone's


Au contraire!!!


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;2064693 said:


> I'm going with this: You metro guys, 3-4" Jim and Bano, 2-3" Me, 0-1". Book it!


I can work with that......


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2064821 said:


> I just have a feeling there will be some little town sw of the metro that gets 14". I also think it will start and stay as snow. I also think that a slice of pepperoni with a slice of chedder, melted on a toasted cracker with a dash of garlic salt melted a bit is Da Bomb!!!!!!!
> 
> MSP:8.9"


Yeah I could see that... Kinda like that storm when someone got like 15" out Cityguy's way...

And that sounds pretty dang good...


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2064834 said:


> Yeah I could see that... Kinda like that storm when someone got like 15" out Cityguy's way...
> 
> _*And that sounds pretty dang good...*_


It is...and simple too. Toasted's ™ Cracker.....Pepperoni slice....Cheese slice....a _Dash_ of garlic salt (New to my cracker snack routine for 2015/16).....melt it a bit......AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2064821 said:


> I just have a feeling there will be some little town sw of the metro that gets 14". I also think it will start and stay as snow. I also think that a slice of pepperoni with a slice of chedder, melted on a toasted cracker with a dash of garlic salt melted a bit is Da Bomb!!!!!!!
> 
> MSP:8.9"


That sounds good but we are out of pepperoni


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;2064838 said:


> That sounds good but we are out of pepperoni


Substitute for sliced meat of your choice and Enjoy! 

***Pro tip, the dash of garlic salt turns regular cheese and crackers into something special. Try it now!


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2064801 said:


> Turn on the football game. There's our snow.


It's 21 degrees in Denver though. Quality wins and we get all rain?


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2064757 said:


> Since bano is just getting ice, he can come up and do my stuff, then I'll come over and help you.


NWS is saying 1 to 3 with freezing/sleet to start at about 1am. was planning on doing a pretreat run at midnight to get me thru most of the day tomorrow. what are the weather gods seeing ............


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Drakeslayer;2064842 said:


> It's 21 degrees in Denver though. Quality wins and we get all rain?


that would be crazy, only thing is at night it cools off, so we'll get snow tomorrow night for sure


----------



## SSS Inc.

_*Novak video....*_


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2064839 said:


> Substitute for sliced meat of your choice and Enjoy!
> 
> ***Pro tip, the dash of garlic salt turns regular cheese and crackers into something special. Try it now!


Waiting for the shipping and processing is $19.99......payup.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;2064847 said:


> Waiting for the shipping and processing is $19.99......payup.


Four easy flex pays of 4.99 for our cracker sampler. Act now and we'll double the offer!Thumbs Up


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2064846 said:


> _*Novak video....*_


Link no work


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2064827 said:


> my NWS totals went down since I last checked an hour or so ago


Everything is the same for me... hourly and forecast...


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;2064847 said:


> Waiting for the shipping and processing is $19.99......payup.


Does it get delivered warm or do I have to reheat it I wonder?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2064837 said:


> It is...and simple too. Toasted's ™ Cracker.....Pepperoni slice....Cheese slice....a _Dash_ of garlic salt (New to my cracker snack routine for 2015/16).....melt it a bit......AWESOME!!!!!


Toasteds are a close second to my favorite... Town House... man I can mow those down...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2064852 said:


> Everything is the same for me... hourly and forecast...


Since I'm se of you and skorum is east of you, maybe a shift?


----------



## qualitycut

Definitely not saying all rain just going to be warm and will be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2064852 said:


> Everything is the same for me... hourly and forecast...


Same here........


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2064844 said:


> NWS is saying 1 to 3 with freezing/sleet to start at about 1am. was planning on doing a pretreat run at midnight to get me thru most of the day tomorrow. what are the weather gods seeing ............


Wait what? I thought this was to start tomorrow pm???


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2064858 said:


> Same here........


You didn't text me back.....?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;2064850 said:


> Link no work


No Link just Bold Orange and Underlined.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2064827 said:


> my NWS totals went down since I last checked an hour or so ago


same here. was suppose to start at midnight, now 2 am. was up to 1" overnight, now little or nothing

on the plus side, I got the last 2 shovelers I needed. picked up shovels, sidewalk salt, salt bend's for the trucks, 2 truck and 3 truck route sheets done, check list made as well as clip boards and pens in the trucks. Just need to fuel up 2 trucks and we are locked &loaded....... time to make it rainpayuppayup


----------



## SSS Inc.

Does MN Forecaster live in a 1 bedroom apartment now?? Yikes that place looked small.


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;2064854 said:


> Toasteds are a close second to my favorite... Town House... man I can mow those down...


Chicken in a Basket.........Thumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2064865 said:


> Does MN Forecaster live in a 1 bedroom apartment now?? Yikes that place looked small.


Must be living with friends and he only has a bedroom to live in


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;2064859 said:


> Wait what? I thought this was to start tomorrow pm???


NWS has me in a WWA starting at 6am


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;2064837 said:


> It is...and simple too. Toasted's ™ Cracker.....Pepperoni slice....Cheese slice....a _Dash_ of garlic salt (New to my cracker snack routine for 2015/16).....melt it a bit......AWESOME!!!!!


You need to try it on a bagle. Much better.


----------



## Bill1090

It's sleeting......


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2064863 said:


> No Link just Bold Orange and Underlined.


touché


----------



## dieselplw

Ranger did you get your skid fixed?


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;2064871 said:


> It's sleeting......


I seen the FR is just to the south west of me.........


----------



## NorthernProServ

Thought we would have been in warning by now........hmmmmmm


----------



## SSS Inc.

In case you guys are bored you can look at my auction. It closes on Wed. If you want a Billy Goat blower now's your chance. 

https://www.k-bid.com/auction/10579


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;2064879 said:


> In case you guys are bored you can look at my auction. It closes on Wed. If you want a Billy Goat blower now's your chance.
> 
> https://www.k-bid.com/auction/10579


Are you serious??? I would've added items to this. I have a bunch of stuff I haven't been able to sell on Craig's List. Bummer....


----------



## banonea

out to the garage to finish putting the wife's car back together.......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

My temp rose 1 degree since I last paid attention


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;2064880 said:


> Are you serious??? I would've added items to this. I have a bunch of stuff I haven't been able to sell on Craig's List. Bummer....


Like what? Anything good? Probably not since they haven't sold,huh?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;2064880 said:


> Are you serious??? I would've added items to this. I have a bunch of stuff I haven't been able to sell on Craig's List. Bummer....


Ooops. Sorry. I finally pulled the trigger to make more space for new stuff. Its amazing how fast you can fill whatever space you have.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2064879 said:


> In case you guys are bored you can look at my auction. It closes on Wed. If you want a Billy Goat blower now's your chance.
> 
> https://www.k-bid.com/auction/10579


Pallets?? I was hoping for some bobcat doors!


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2064879 said:


> In case you guys are bored you can look at my auction. It closes on Wed. If you want a Billy Goat blower now's your chance.
> 
> https://www.k-bid.com/auction/10579


Looks like a going out of business sale


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;2064887 said:


> Pallets?? I was hoping for some bobcat doors!


Ha! The pallets are funny. I end up with about 50 a year and usually trash them but auction guy says people want them. I'm up like $35 payup


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;2064888 said:


> Looks like a going out of business sale


Uh oh!...........


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;2064887 said:


> Pallets?? I was hoping for some bobcat doors!


You can get a sweeper or the first paver ever made


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;2064885 said:


> Ooops. Sorry. I finally pulled the trigger to make more space for new stuff. Its amazing how fast you can fill whatever space you have.


I've been wanting to do the k-bid auction so I don't have to do craigslist but I need time to get the stuff ready


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;2064892 said:


> You can get a sweeper or the first paver ever made


Something for everyone.


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;2064896 said:


> I've been wanting to do the k-bid auction so I don't have to do craigslist but I need time to get the stuff ready


Send me a note before you do it. I've got a whole bunch of vehicles and some snow stuff.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;2064896 said:


> I've been wanting to do the k-bid auction so I don't have to do craigslist but I need time to get the stuff ready


It only took me a year or so.


----------



## Ranger620

dieselplw;2064874 said:


> Ranger did you get your skid fixed?


Yes I did. Ran a jumper wire from the battery to the ignition switch and I had power so I started it. Put the cab up. Found the fuse block had some corrosion in it (imagine that). Cleaned it up and put the fuse back in and I'm back up and running.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;2064898 said:


> Send me a note before you do it. I've got a whole bunch of vehicles and some snow stuff.


Just do your own Roy. There is no minimum number of things to sell.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2064889 said:


> Ha! The pallets are funny. I end up with about 50 a year and usually trash them but auction guy says people want them. I'm up like $35 payup


But you will start your skid and load 3Toyota Tacoma so let's just call it $17.50


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;2064898 said:


> Send me a note before you do it. I've got a whole bunch of vehicles and some snow stuff.


I have a truck up by you I need to get rid of one down here. A v-box salter a tailgate salter some misc stuff. Took sss a year probaly take me two. If I get to it I will let you know


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;2064902 said:


> Just do your own Roy. There is no minimum number of things to sell.


That's what I thought. If it's all small stuff they just throw it in another auction with smalls


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;2064905 said:


> But you will start your skid and load 3Toyota Tacoma so let's just call it $17.50


Out of our yard.....Priceless.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Now NWS upped my totals


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;2064902 said:


> Just do your own Roy. There is no minimum number of things to sell.


When I called K-Bid a couple weeks ago they said I needed to work through some sort of affiliate. Next thing you know I get a call from a guy in Prior Lake who is telling me that he can do the auction but his commission was insane - like 14%. That's nuts. He said it's that much because I'm so far away and it would take a lot of time to do everything.
I figure that I'll just partner up with someone else in the metro and I'll bring all my items to them.



Ranger620;2064906 said:


> I have a truck up by you I need to get rid of one down here. A v-box salter a tailgate salter some misc stuff. Took sss a year probaly take me two. If I get to it I will let you know


Sounds like a plan.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;2064916 said:


> When I called K-Bid a couple weeks ago they said I needed to work through some sort of affiliate. Next thing you know I get a call from a guy in Prior Lake who is telling me that he can do the auction but his commission was insane - like 14%. That's nuts. He said it's that much because I'm so far away and it would take a lot of time to do everything.
> I figure that I'll just partner up with someone else in the metro and I'll bring all my items to them.
> 
> Sounds like a plan.


That's what they told me and gave me a number for some guy not far from town. I wanted a reserve on a few things. They frown on it and don't want to. What I don't understand is, they have auctions all the time with them.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2064916 said:


> When I called K-Bid a couple weeks ago they said I needed to work through some sort of affiliate. Next thing you know I get a call from a guy in Prior Lake who is telling me that he can do the auction but his commission was insane - like 14%. That's nuts. He said it's that much because I'm so far away and it would take a lot of time to do everything.
> I figure that I'll just partner up with someone else in the metro and I'll bring all my items to them.


That's nuts... There's only like 2 dozen affiliates between you and Prior Lake...


----------



## snowman55

Is that engine out of a matchbox?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Great... now I have to stay up and watch the end of this game...


----------



## Deershack

Bill1090;2064423 said:


> Drake or Ranger, or Deershack. My breech plug is froze in. Any way of getting it out without igniting the powder??


If you have powder in it, I assume you also have a ball also. I would remove the ball and then the powder first. I have a long drill (screw) that I use for just that.

Is yours a traditional or in line rifle?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Wow... WCCO says 45 for a high on Friday, that's nuts!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

I see the Fire Chief got to lay on the sword vs City Admin or the Cops...

http://www.kare11.com/story/news/20...e-chief-to-visit-protest-encampment/76536318/

PLUS... I DOUBT they can move those road blocks "within a minute" and I would say a minute is far too long...

And that's it for me... morning shall be interesting...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Whelp, guess I get to sleep til midnight, instead of 3 am.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2064934 said:


> Whelp, guess I get to sleep til midnight, instead of 3 am.


Why is that?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Woke up, wide awake, chomping at the bit to get going.

Already got 75% of the invoicing done, guess I'll go bring the blowers into the garage, fire up the furnace and get to swapping out the paddles.

Maybe I'll just get an earlier nap in????


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2064939 said:


> Woke up, wide awake, chomping at the bit to get going.
> 
> Already got 75% of the invoicing done, guess I'll go bring the blowers into the garage, fire up the furnace and get to swapping out the paddles.
> 
> Maybe I'll just get an earlier nap in????


Sounds like your sleep schedule is already as messed up as mine is.


----------



## banonea

Got some drizzle here. just got back from pretreating everything, now to just wait for the snow.......


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2064943 said:


> Got some drizzle here. just got back from pretreating everything, now to just wait for the snow.......


Good luck.........


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;2064945 said:


> Good luck.........


I am no weatherman, but it looks like all freezing rain and sleet so far but it looks to be going straight north on weather bug radar


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2064946 said:


> I am no weatherman, but it looks like all freezing rain and sleet so far but it looks to be going straight north on weather bug radar


I don't think that was the portion of the storm they were predicting. 
You should be in the snow now...?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Accu has 3" for Rogers. Bust?


----------



## albhb3

Didnt advanced much in the last two to three hours running in the dryer air?


----------



## Doughboy12

albhb3;2064949 said:


> Didnt advanced much in the last two to three hours running in the dryer air?


Is the stuff we are watching still in Kansas?
The stuff over bano is bonus snow/sleet?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Advisory now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2064948 said:


> Accu has 3" for Rogers. Bust?


NWS isn't much further behind.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2064954 said:


> NWS isn't much further behind.


Right about now I wouldn't mind it being a bust. Apparently crawling under trucks yesterday on the concrete is coming back to kick my ass . Beyond sore I really gotta learn to lay on something when doing that stuff.


----------



## Bill1090

I see snowy roads between me and Bano...


----------



## CityGuy

31° and cloudy


----------



## Bill1090

Still 33° out. They got me in an advisory now until 9am for ice.


----------



## CityGuy

Now I'm at 1-3 today, 3-5 tonight, and less than 1 for Tuesday.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2064954 said:


> NWS isn't much further behind.


Rain today......mix

Sticking with 5-6 tonight 
Just sos I don't have surprises


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2064948 said:


> Accu has 3" for Rogers. Bust?


I just added up Rogers on accuweather and got 4.5". I'd be happy with that

Added up Nws and I get 6.8"


----------



## SnowGuy73

32° breezy, cloudy.


----------



## skorum03

Half inch or so on the ground


----------



## SnowGuy73

Kylie says 3-6" 

Wrapping and still light snow Wednesday morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

40s by Friday again..
Lame!


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;2064973 said:


> Kylie says 3-6"
> 
> Wrapping and still light snow Wednesday morning.


Marler says the same.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light snow now.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NWS has me at 2"-6" total for day and night and less than an inch tomorrow day. 40% tomorrow night


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Employee also called and did there's 4" already. Said I'll deal with it later. It's not even 2" from what I can tell, unless it snowed a ton more 10 miles away.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Wow the next 10 days look warm


----------



## skorum03

I guess I thought it wasn't supposed to really start snowing until this afternoon. It's snowing pretty hard right now


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2064982 said:


> Employee also called and did there's 4" already. Said I'll deal with it later. It's not even 2" from what I can tell, unless it snowed a ton more 10 miles away.


Dusting here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2064983 said:


> Wow the next 10 days look warm


Hoping that changes once we have snow on the ground.


----------



## albhb3

jimslawnsnow;2064983 said:


> Wow the next 10 days look warm


Were commin siiting in greenbay stinks like a dumpster fire


----------



## albhb3

albhb3;2064989 said:


> Were commin siiting in greenbay stinks like a dumpster fire


Down to 3 inches for rosemount and freezing drizzle tuesday


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Accu has all 30's for thier extended forcast. I think it goes til January sometime


----------



## andersman02

Wtf why is there 2"


----------



## CityGuy

Nothing here yet. Not even a flake in the sky.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

andersman02;2064992 said:


> Wtf why is there 2"


NWS said mainly after 4 pm when I was awake at 2 this morning.

Now just got a call from a sub, said there's 1.5" on the ground in St. Anthony and coming down hard.

Nice f'n forecast.

We're scrambling.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

5 has 4" total for me. How's that possible with 2" on the ground already?


----------



## SnowGuy73

What a difference in accumulation north of the river...


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2064997 said:


> NWS said mainly after 4 pm when I was awake at 2 this morning.
> 
> Now just got a call from a sub, said there's 1.5" on the ground in St. Anthony and coming down hard.
> 
> Nice f'n forecast.
> 
> We're scrambling.


Same here. Kind of banking on that break between this system and the next.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2064997 said:


> NWS said mainly after 4 pm when I was awake at 2 this morning.
> 
> Now just got a call from a sub, said there's 1.5" on the ground in St. Anthony and coming down hard.
> 
> Nice f'n forecast.
> 
> We're scrambling.


Wow that's nuts! About a 1/4" here thankfully


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2065007 said:


> Wow that's nuts! About a 1/4" here thankfully


I don't even have flakes at my house falling.


----------



## Green Grass

Not a flake here .


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Can't wait for quality to wake up.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2065015 said:


> Can't wait for quality to wake up.


Oh boy... He's gonna be pissed


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;2065019 said:


> Oh boy... He's gonna be pissed


Heard 3" that way...


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

1.25" in Coonrapids roads are glass


----------



## jimslawnsnow

About 4" down here. Now it's raining and or misting


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

So much for a relaxing morning


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2065021 said:


> 1.25" in Coonrapids roads are glass


Whelp... Guess I'm headed to **** Rapids...


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2065020 said:


> Heard 3" that way...


Ouch......


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

2.25" in Moundsview


----------



## fozzy

3 inches in St. Paul, and lightly snowing again.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You know hownf'n stupid this is?????? F snow.


----------



## CityGuy

Beginning to wonder if we are going to get anything out this way.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I'm letting it melt. 1-2" daytime accumulation.... Doh Kay.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This snow makes a guy feel like a complete failure.


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;2065034 said:


> Beginning to wonder if we are going to get anything out this way.


Just wait , it'll happen.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;2065036 said:


> This snow makes a guy feel like a complete failure.


Right?....
I was actually going to sleep in


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2065038 said:


> Right?....
> I was actually going to sleep in


It's not that. You can have everything ready. Read all of the models, have everyone ready.

Miss a short term forecast by 15 minutes and you're looking like a loser.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;2065042 said:


> It's not that. You can have everything ready. Read all of the models, have everyone ready.
> 
> Miss a short term forecast by 15 minutes and you're looking like a loser.


No I know, everything was ready to go now it looks like we are a bunch of buffoons


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Been over an hour since I left home. Still haven't made it to WBL.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2065033 said:


> You know hownf'n stupid this is?????? F snow.


Doing walks and throw some salt here...for now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If any of you west guys are near St. Anthony and wanna do an open up, it's worth $100 to me.


----------



## ryde307

You can only do so much when it snows at 6am. We are heading out to salt lots and do walks in a bit then plow tonight. I hope it snows enough into tomorrow to plow tomorrow night also. It looked like it may not.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

The sun appears to be poking through. WTF!?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2065051 said:


> The sun appears to be poking through. WTF!?


Big dry slot moving up.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2065009 said:


> I don't even have flakes at my house falling.


3/4 inch at home....


----------



## qualitycut

Awesome.......


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2065067 said:


> Awesome.......


Just woke up?


----------



## SSS Inc.

A dusting at our shop.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2065053 said:


> Big dry slot moving up.


I have people pissing and moaning they didn't get done. One side has 2" the other has 4". My house has under 2" I have 95% drives. These are per times. I told them they would have 2 charges. One for this snow and one to clean the rest. They say oh, just wait. With the sun out they are really gonna complain


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2065069 said:


> A dusting at our shop.


I guess that makes sense... about the same at ours in Dayton


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Funny. Vibe 105 playing Cube.... "Today was a good day".


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Looking at the radar it looks done. That dry slot looks was bigger that was shown. Furure casts show snow by noon here. Something better change quick if that's gonna happen


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2065048 said:


> If any of you west guys are near St. Anthony and wanna do an open up, it's worth $100 to me.


I offered.....you never got back to me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Finally doing 15 mph.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Never mind. People stuck on the slight incline in the lane of traffic.


----------



## qualitycut

3/4 here and it's melting


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2065080 said:


> Never mind. People stuck on the slight incline in the lane of traffic.


Flip the beacon on and use the shoulder....:waving:


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2065071 said:


>


Wow 3/4" here at best


----------



## unit28

Dry slot will allow the LPS to close off .
And


Build a better cold column


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2065081 said:


> 3/4 here and it's melting


I didn't go outside to measure but the deck rail has about 3" some is leftover 
The hard surfaces that were clean have to be close to 2"+


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2065081 said:


> 3/4 here and it's melting


3/4? That's it?


----------



## mnlefty

Maybe 1/2" or just slightly more here... but wet and sticky stuff. I couldn't scrape my wife's tire tracks from this morning, so I can see where roads/lots are going to be slick.


----------



## qualitycut

4 inches in eagen? Customer called abd said so


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2065092 said:


> 3/4? That's it?


On my front walk yes.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2065096 said:


> 4 inches in eagen? Customer called abd said so


I'd believe it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Plow down!! Plow down!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2065067 said:


> Awesome.......


My feeling as well


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2065101 said:


> Plow down!! Plow down!!!


What broke


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2065101 said:


> Plow down!! Plow down!!!


Oh boy........


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;2065037 said:


> Just wait , it'll happen.


can you message me your #, got a couple questions on 2 of those trucks on your auction.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My 2015, guy made one pass and everything on the plow is dead.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2065036 said:


> This snow makes a guy feel like a complete failure.


Why is that?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Left my house at 6:30. Almost made it to Vadnais Heights. 2.5 hours.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2065108 said:


> My 2015, guy made one pass and everything on the plow is dead.


Probably connections?


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2065096 said:


> 4 inches in eagen? Customer called abd said so


Could be........probably more like 3" though.


----------



## qualitycut

Amy one have a total in Oakdale?


----------



## CityGuy

Very light small flakes falling


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Now there are people stuck on flat sections of roads.


----------



## banonea

we got 1/2" at best here. went and did our zero tolerance accounts and now wait till the next round......


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2065110 said:


> Left my house at 6:30. Almost made it to Vadnais Heights. 2.5 hours.


Yuck........


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2065117 said:


> Now there are people stuck on flat sections of roads.


Ice everywhere on 35 e


----------



## qualitycut

Summer yet?


----------



## dieselplw

LwnmwrMan22;2065036 said:


> This snow makes a guy feel like a complete failure.


You can't control the weather. Only deal with it. Look at the roads even Mndot doesn't have them to pavement. Talked with a customer 3 hour commute this morning for them. If you were just digging your winter stuff out now.... Then maybe. But it sounds like you are ready.


----------



## Doughboy12

dieselplw;2065124 said:


> You can't control the weather. Only deal with it. Look at the roads even Mndot doesn't have them to pavement. Talked with a customer 3 hour commute this morning for them. If you were just digging your winter stuff out now.... Then maybe. But it sounds like you are ready.


I think he was referring to his Dodge trucks.........:laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

And just like that it's done.


----------



## dieselplw

Doughboy12;2065125 said:


> I think he was referring to his Dodge trucks.........:laughing:


Good point!


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2065127 said:


> And just like that it's done.


Maybe you missed the memo.....that first one wasn't even in the prediction. 
Two more waves coming.


----------



## qualitycut

Very few people out plowing


----------



## albhb3

Whole lotta nothing all way back to Menomonie


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

2nd truck down. WTF???


----------



## unit28

Bigger flakes are in **** rapids


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2065134 said:


> 2nd truck down. WTF???


Ooo know. It starts.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2065132 said:


> Very few people out plowing


Only homeowners attm......


----------



## Bill1090

Wet bare pavement here. 33°. No ice.


----------



## Doughboy12

unit28;2065137 said:


> Only homeowners attm......


This one is still laying in bed....


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2065134 said:


> 2nd truck down. WTF???


You need me to come up?


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2065140 said:


> You need me to come up?


That would be a 5 hour drive....attm


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2065142 said:


> That would be a 5 hour drive....attm


At least 35 north bound was backed up past cedar


----------



## Greenery

Damn so you guys are gettin the goods?? Lucky!!!

I'm looking out at brown grass and damp roads...

Anybody been through EP?


----------



## CityGuy

Misting out .........


----------



## unit28

We're gonna get slammed on that third wave
...EVERYBODY


----------



## Polarismalibu

Yeah v plow is way less productive. With eings it would be good


----------



## CityGuy

What to have for lunch? Hmmmm


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;2065142 said:


> That would be a 5 hour drive....attm


You have never road with me before.......lol


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2065152 said:


> You have never road with me before.......lol


I was waiting for that response...........

Not sure it has much to do with you more to do with these other fools on the road though.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;2065138 said:


> Wet bare pavement here. 33°. No ice.


You suck...


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2065149 said:


> We're gonna get slammed on that third wave
> ...EVERYBODY


Overnight tonight?


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2065159 said:


> Overnight tonight?


Cafe! !!!!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Mostly wet pavement. Patchy spots of snow.


----------



## Doughboy12

I still don't see the third wave....
But that one down south of Mankato just started turning "pink." (Wintery Mix)


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

2nd truck, controller button had been turned off.


----------



## qualitycut

According to my neighbor. News said that was going to be the worst of it? Anyone else here that?


----------



## unit28

banonea;2065152 said:


> You have never road with me before.......lol







at 530 it's better.....

You need to build one


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

2nd wave will be the stuff in OMAHA, OMAHA!! 3RD wave is as it's pulling out, the stuff in Aberdeen.


----------



## qualitycut

Radar looks like going more west?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2065174 said:


> Radar looks like going more west?


It's always supposed to have been more west. We have to wait for the pull out.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2065173 said:


> 2nd wave will be the stuff in OMAHA, OMAHA!! 3RD wave is as it's pulling out, the stuff in Aberdeen.


Timing.......
2nd wave by 4pm
3rd wave by 5am


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;2065177 said:


> Timing.......
> 2nd wave by 4pm
> 3rd wave by 5am


1st wave still around noon or was this the first wave?


----------



## unit28

CityGuy;2065180 said:


> 1st wave still around noon or was this the first wave?


Was at 6am


----------



## unit28

Doughboy12;2065163 said:


> I still don't see the third wave....
> But that one down south of Mankato just started turning "pink." (Wintery Mix)


First one wasn't anything

Was at 6am. With not much for echo

Don't say I never gave ya anything

Current into future

http://wrf.nssl.noaa.gov//refl_loop.html


----------



## Doughboy12

unit28;2065183 said:


> First one wasn't anything
> 
> Was at 6am. With not much for echo
> 
> Don't say I never gave ya anything
> 
> Current into future
> 
> http://wrf.nssl.noaa.gov//refl_loop.html


******rubs hands together in a "gonna get some" kind of way**********


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

First truck, blown fuse. Gonna buy a 30 pack of fuses and fix it Thursday.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2065183 said:


> First one wasn't anything
> 
> Was at 6am. With not much for echo
> 
> Don't say I never gave ya anything
> 
> Current into future
> 
> http://wrf.nssl.noaa.gov//refl_loop.html


That sure looks like the 3rd wave is around 11 or midnight tonight...


----------



## skorum03

unit28;2065182 said:


> Was at 6am


whats the guess on totals for the next waves?


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2065173 said:


> 2nd wave will be the stuff in OMAHA, OMAHA!! 3RD wave is as it's pulling out, the stuff in Aberdeen.


That was my guess but wanted to make sure.


----------



## skorum03

cbservicesllc;2065187 said:


> That sure looks like the 3rd wave is around 11 or midnight tonight...


Maybe that's all part of the second wave


----------



## unit28

skorum03;2065188 said:


> whats the guess on totals for the next waves?


I'm trying to catch it, but it keeps slipping further back


----------



## qualitycut

Cafe me. Calls,coming in. Aghhh


----------



## Doughboy12

skorum03;2065188 said:


> whats the guess on totals for the next waves?


2nd wave 3-5
Wrap (3rd wave) 1-2


----------



## unit28

skorum03;2065190 said:


> Maybe that's all part of the second wave


Going to be,
that won't even get north side till midnight

Going out on a limb saying AL day event tomorrow


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2065193 said:


> Cafe me. Calls,coming in. Aghhh


You were just out....what did you hit? As in run over.......


----------



## skorum03

unit28;2065191 said:


> I'm trying to catch it, but it keeps slipping further back


Just slowed down or what?


----------



## unit28

Check metgens!!!!!


----------



## skorum03

It didn't take long for us to get 2" of snow this morning. I woke up at 3:45 and there was nothing, 5 and about an inch and snowing hard, by 7 there was 2" or more and the roads sucked.


----------



## unit28

I'm up to another .30 precipitation tomorrow at noon


----------



## qualitycut

I dont feel bad not much plowed around here


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2065200 said:


> Check metgens!!!!!


Well.. at least the RAP is flatlined until 1AM


----------



## unit28

skorum03;2065190 said:


> Maybe that's all part of the second wave


Going to be,
that won't even get north side till midnight

Going out on a limb saying AL day event tomorrow

DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...TUESDAY THROUGH SUNDAY A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IS IN EFFECT THROUGH TUESDAY EVENING. PLEASE REFER TO THE WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE FOR ADDITIONAL INFORMATION.


----------



## Martinson9

Anyone on here want residential referrals in Plymouth? I have a lawn customer near 494/Rockford Road ready to sign up. Contact me through our website at www.mygroundscrew.com. Fill out your contact info and I can email you info.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Radar looks weak


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

Green grass in North Branch.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Untreated lots and surfaces are all burned off here


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2065210 said:


> Radar looks weak


Really beginning to feel like a bust.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2065214 said:


> Really beginning to feel like a bust.


Heaviest snow was always supposed to be tonight


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2065214 said:


> Really beginning to feel like a bust.


You know this morning's snow wasn't even supposed to happen, right?


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2065218 said:


> You know this morning's snow wasn't even supposed to happen, right?


Said for the third time.......starting to feel like the drivers on the road in here today. Nobody paying attention.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

2nd truck is down again. Headed to get a solenoid.


----------



## andersman02

Maybe it's the way I'm trying to be less worried about customers this year, but I really wasn't to worked up when I woke up with 2"


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2065216 said:


> Heaviest snow was always supposed to be tonight


I know. The atmosphere just doesn't feel like snow.


----------



## wenzelosllc

So my old Truck's 4x4 went out this morning and my new truck isn't set up for a plow yet. Anyone willing and able to clear some resi drives in the North St Paul/ White Bear Lake area? Just need to get them opened up, I'll do sidewalks and such later. PM me if you can help. 

Much appreciated.


----------



## Ranger620

Litterally dropped the blade and blew a hydraulic line. Lol. Off to Napa


----------



## Green Grass

Ironwood-Mn;2065211 said:


> Green grass in North Branch.


Negative I am in Waconia


----------



## qualitycut

Like 4 inches Oakdale


----------



## Doughboy12

wenzelosllc;2065227 said:


> So my old Truck's 4x4 went out this morning and my new truck isn't set up for a plow yet. Anyone willing and able to clear some resi drives in the North St Paul/ White Bear Lake area? Just need to get them opened up, I'll do sidewalks and such later. PM me if you can help.
> 
> Much appreciated.


Are you talking tonight or NOW?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Sleet/rain in vadnais heights


----------



## wenzelosllc

Doughboy12;2065244 said:


> Are you talking tonight or NOW?


Asap. Still have to make most of the first round. I'm trying to figure out tonight as well


----------



## dieselplw

Based off radar it looks like the news is hyping this up. Western mn looks like a lot but here in the metro, nothing we haven't plowed before.


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

Green Grass;2065241 said:


> Negative I am in Waconia


I meant BROWN grass, sorry...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Sprinkles...


----------



## dieselplw

Of course now that I said that....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

34° Now. Hmmm


----------



## Camden

Flakes here, roads are wet.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Double post


----------



## SSS Inc.

Nothing in Shakopee. I did spread about 12 tons of salt. First was a call in where a lady slipped and is now in the hospital. I jumped out of the truck to check something and I fell right on my elbow. I guess it was a bit icey.


----------



## Doughboy12

wenzelosllc;2065248 said:


> Asap. Still have to make most of the first round. I'm trying to figure out tonight as well


Check your PM's......


----------



## qualitycut

Waiting on resi till tonight. 1 abd 1.5 in stuff only .


----------



## qualitycut

Side note this is the stuff where you back drag and have speed bumps


----------



## qualitycut

Wtf some one just called and asked if i had tyme or whatever that erb is. I kept asking time fur what?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

2nd truck was the solenoid.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Everything is wet here. 1"of snow has melted in 2 hours.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2065282 said:


>


I already got 2". Guess I'm done.


----------



## unit28

dieselplw;2065249 said:


> Based off radar it looks like the news is hyping this up. Western mn looks like a lot but here in the metro, nothing we haven't plowed before.


Biggest issue for us. ...is this it for this season?

we usually have returns 52 days apart on big stirms


----------



## unit28

lwnmwrman22;2065283 said:


> i already got 2". Guess i'm done.


snowfall rates should reach up to 1 inch per hour within the heaviest bands........


----------



## CityGuy

Left the house it was 37° get to shop and its 32°.


----------



## CityGuy

Just started misting again.


----------



## qualitycut

Well no resi calls. See what happens at 5 lol


----------



## CityGuy

If it doesn't start snowing soon it's going to be a long night.


----------



## andersman02

qualitycut;2065293 said:


> Well no resi calls. See what happens at 5 lol


same, thinking most people actually saw the news, talking about most snow happening later


----------



## mnlefty

Wow, official tally thus far at the airport is 2.7". As best I know SSS and I are closest of anyone here to MSP, and I had maybe 1" if I use the ground off end of the ruler? 9 times out of 10 the airport reports less than I see.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

andersman02;2065299 said:


> same, thinking most people actually saw the news, talking about most snow happening later


Or they're still trying to get to work.


----------



## qualitycut

Went to a lot in Rosemont. 99 percent clear 3 or so inches in the grass


----------



## qualitycut

mnlefty;2065300 said:


> Wow, official tally thus far at the airport is 2.7". As best I know SSS and I are closest of anyone here to MSP, and I had maybe 1" if I use the ground off end of the ruler? 9 times out of 10 the airport reports less than I see.


Wonderful. ........


----------



## Green Grass

I have not hooked my plow up today yet


----------



## qualitycut

Almost put gas in the diesel. Whew


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2065311 said:


> I have not hooked my plow up today yet


Thata boy.... any snow?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2065291 said:


> Left the house it was 37° get to shop and its 32°.


Mine is in the rise


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2065312 said:


> Almost put gas in the diesel. Whew


How........


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2065308 said:


> Went to a lot in Rosemont. 99 percent clear 3 or so inches in the grass


get outta my hood the plow just went by good thing the streets 3/4 melted idiots


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2065318 said:


> Mine is in the rise


Good, i need some lots to melt of that thin glaze.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2065312 said:


> Almost put gas in the diesel. Whew


Good catch.

I'm surprised you don't hear more about that from people who fill up at BP stations. Their gas pump handles are green, just like most other station's diesel pump handles.


----------



## ryde307

Camden;2065328 said:


> Good catch.
> 
> I'm surprised you don't hear more about that from people who fill up at BP stations. Their gas pump handles are green, just like most other station's diesel pump handles.


I was in the middle of Wyoming and the guy next to us did that. We noticed but he already had 3/4 of a tank. He was traveling on some sort of mission trip with his wife. Felt bad for the guy but at least we caught it before he drove away.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2065316 said:


> Thata boy.... any snow?


Nothing...


----------



## Camden

Anyone know of someone selling a 262 Cat skid steer? Looking to buy ASAP.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2065328 said:


> Good catch.
> 
> I'm surprised you don't hear more about that from people who fill up at BP stations. Their gas pump handles are green, just like most other station's diesel pump handles.


That's stupid! You would think they would have a regulation on that.


----------



## qualitycut

Melting good now


----------



## Polarismalibu

I'm up to 8-10" for Rogers now it looks like


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2065213 said:


> Untreated lots and surfaces are all burned off here


Good thing we salted at 8 am


----------



## SnowGuy73

Forecasted amounts are up again after being lowered earlier this morning.


----------



## NorthernProServ

TWC still taking 5-8" tonight for us.

Ch. 5 says heavy snow picks up after 5 pm then another heavy round around 4am....goes with what unit was saying.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Why not??????????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sent a guy out in my oldest truck. Said the transmission is slipping bad. Put another thing on the list. Sounds like some transtune is in order.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2065343 said:


> TWC still taking 5-8" tonight for us.
> 
> Ch. 5 says heavy snow picks up after 5 pm then another heavy round around 4am....goes with what unit was saying.


Great........


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2065344 said:


> Why not??????????


Yea plow all night to have 3 inches again at 6 am


----------



## ResslerLawnCare

Here I sit, Minot North Dakota and I get to stare at the brown earth. I am surely excited that you guys are out pushing. As for some of you that have broke already, I hope that you get it fixed quick. I have a sick feeling that we are in for a heck of a lot of snow this year. 

Thoughts?!?!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I think the tranny slipping issue was the truck not being in 4x4. This truck has posi in it, and I think it was just the tires grabbing here and there instead of slipping.

Either way I think I'm pulling the wings off this plow for tonight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ResslerLawnCare;2065359 said:


> Here I sit, Minot North Dakota and I get to stare at the brown earth. I am surely excited that you guys are out pushing. As for some of you that have broke already, I hope that you get it fixed quick. I have a sick feeling that we are in for a heck of a lot of snow this year.
> 
> Thoughts?!?!


I think you didn't get the memo on the strong el nino, or look at the extended outlook from AccuWeather.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2065363 said:


> I think you didn't get the memo on the strong el nino, or look at the extended outlook from AccuWeather.


but there's more coming next week...

*The Outlook*
This heavy snow cover is going to make it tough to warm up during the week. Right now it looks as though temperatures will get up into the mid 30s by the end of the week, with a shot at upper 30s for the weekend. It looks pretty dry most of the rest of the week as well, with our next shot at snow coming either late Sunday or on Monday. It's another one of those storms that could become more impressive with time, but for now it appears to be more of a nuisance type system, which can slow you down, but probably not alter your travel plans too much. Please check back for updates just in case it becomes a bigger deal later in the week.


----------



## TKLAWN

Strait rain here wtf!


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2065366 said:


> Strait rain here wtf!


Lol........ 35 degrees here


----------



## dieselplw

Looks like a lot of rain coming


----------



## dieselplw

It's going to have to cool down fairly quick one would think
For the big snow accumulations that is


----------



## qualitycut

dieselplw;2065371 said:


> Looks like a lot of rain coming


Wash all snow away and sleep tonight


----------



## dieselplw

qualitycut;2065373 said:


> Wash all snow away and sleep tonight


I hope we have at least a little bit of snow tonight 2 inches would be good


----------



## TKLAWN

Well that's super dr said I got bronchitis.


This should be a hoot!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2065378 said:


> Well that's super dr said I got bronchitis.
> 
> This should be a hoot!


Ain't nobody got time for that!!!!


----------



## dieselplw

Looks like we will be flirting with 32 all night. So unless we get really heavy snow where is all the accumulation coming from?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Any of you with the mvp3 have wings for it? Wondering how they hook on? I don't see a spot for them like on the mvp plus


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

dieselplw;2065380 said:


> Looks like we will be flirting with 32 all night. So unless we get really heavy snow where is all the accumulation coming from?


32°F. Like has been said, it'll plow like 8".


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2065340 said:


> Forecasted amounts are up again after being lowered earlier this morning.


I noticed that.


----------



## Polarismalibu

dieselplw;2065380 said:


> Looks like we will be flirting with 32 all night. So unless we get really heavy snow where is all the accumulation coming from?


It will snow when it's 32


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2065382 said:


> 32°F. Like has been said, it'll plow like 8".


The 4" that I got plowed good with the new truck and plow. Back drags awesome


----------



## Ranger620

Finally found the correct fitting for the hydraulic hose I broke. Get it going and first pass blow a hose for one of the wings. Wtf really this is how it's gonna be


----------



## dieselplw

Polarismalibu;2065385 said:


> It will snow when it's 32


I know it will snow. But I don't see the huge accumulations. A couple inches... Sure. I guess time will tell


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2065385 said:


> It will snow when it's 32


I dropped to 32 out of town. It was snowing at 34 and now at 32 too


----------



## dieselplw

Chomping at the bit, ready to roll full force. First one or two of the year always gets me excited


----------



## dieselplw

Plus radar watching and overthinking. Ha


----------



## Bill1090

A balmy 40° down here in the south. Checked on the lakes and found .25"-.5" of nasty honeycombed ice.


----------



## qualitycut

Week i think I'm going to nap abd get ready for the cluster cafe


----------



## jimslawnsnow

What a mess this was. At least with the snow showers that are on and off people will quit calling. I'm surprised my town plowed everything. They are still at it though


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2065354 said:


> Great........


worst timing ever


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2065394 said:


> Week i think I'm going to nap abd get ready for the cluster cafe


same here a 3 hour nap sounds good right now!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2065390 said:


> I dropped to 32 out of town. It was snowing at 34 and now at 32 too


You got any report from the first heavy band that looks like it's over you or beginning soon?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2065385 said:


> It will snow when it's 32


It is here now.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2065400 said:


> same here a 3 hour nap sounds good right now!!


Just hoping I don't get a bunch of homeowners calling at 5 wondering why we didnt plow. Most were melted off or down to less than an inch anyway


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;2065388 said:


> Finally found the correct fitting for the hydraulic hose I broke. Get it going and first pass blow a hose for one of the wings. Wtf really this is how it's gonna be


That's some bad luck. Hope things get better.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2065405 said:


> Just hoping I don't get a bunch of homeowners calling at 5 wondering why we didnt plow. Most were melted off or down to less than an inch anyway


Put phone on silent 

If they are melted down I think you will be fine...most everybody should know more is coming by now.


----------



## qualitycut

Minnesota today, and already 3 to 4 inches of snow have fallen in the eastern part of the state, and the main part of the storm isn't even here yet.* Another band of heavy snow is expected later tonight, which should push snow totals into the*6 to 10 inch range over about the southern half of the state by Tuesday afternoon


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2065408 said:


> Put phone on silent
> 
> If they are melted down I think you will be fine...most everybody should know more is coming by now.


And skating rinks underneath lol


----------



## banonea

Everything here is either melted, wet or drying off. not a flake in sight.......this keeps up I will be able to help lwrmn.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2065402 said:


> You got any report from the first heavy band that looks like it's over you or beginning soon?


About 2 minutes worth of heavy snow, then nothing, then micro snow, now it sounds like sleet


----------



## jimslawnsnow

With the temps in the 10 day this will all melt. That's if they get as warm as they show. And I won't be surprised if it all melts and get calls for mowing and clean ups


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2065418 said:


> With the temps in the 10 day this will all melt. That's if they get as warm as they show. And I won't be surprised if it all melts and get calls for mowing and clean ups


Lol no cafe.


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2065412 said:


> Everything here is either melted, wet or drying off. not a flake in sight.......this keeps up I will be able to help lwrmn.


Getting close to you on radar


----------



## qualitycut

Is the RAP drunk or on to something?


----------



## qualitycut

Up to 36°......


----------



## hansenslawncare

qualitycut;2065424 said:


> Up to 36°......


bring on the rain!!!


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2065420 said:


> Getting close to you on radar


Every time it gets close,it turns to rain


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;2065418 said:


> With the temps in the 10 day this will all melt. That's if they get as warm as they show. And I won't be surprised if it all melts and get calls for mowing and clean ups


Heavier snow Albert Lea and north
And banno was supposed to get less than you I thought


----------



## qualitycut

So nothing falling jim?


----------



## albhb3

bring on summer need to get back to the lake


----------



## qualitycut

So all that snow on radar and no one has snow falling?


----------



## CityGuy

Snowing hard on Maple Lake, roads just wet.


----------



## CityGuy

Anti icing wet roads. Not sure this is working.


----------



## TKLAWN

CityGuy;2065444 said:


> Anti icing wet roads. Not sure this is working.


Saw Waconia doing the same thing this morning.

What a waste


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2065436 said:


> So all that snow on radar and no one has snow falling?


snowing in rosemount if it aint covered in snow its melting on contact


----------



## qualitycut

Looks like mainly done at midnight according to kare 11


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2065436 said:


> So all that snow on radar and no one has snow falling?


#toadchokerfoggysnizzle


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2065430 said:


> So nothing falling jim?


Started again good 345. Some sticking some not


----------



## jimslawnsnow

My totals are again according to NWS. Also no snow tomorrow night now and less than an inch tomorrow


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2065459 said:


> My totals are again according to NWS. Also no snow tomorrow night now and less than an inch tomorrow


Down again or up?


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2065436 said:


> So all that snow on radar and no one has snow falling?


Falling good in Brooklyn park


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2065461 said:


> Falling good in Brooklyn park


Sticking?.........

Sidenote. Now bell said heaviest between now and 9


----------



## unit28

Good news lmn22
The weather channel ain't in forest lake.

They're in Minneapolis tonight


----------



## qualitycut

3 more by 10 then another 1 by 8 am. 36 tomorrow so at least it will burn anything that falls after off.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2065460 said:


> Down again or up?


Down. In a winter storm warning. Was downgraded to advisory earlier.


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;2065422 said:


> Is the RAP drunk or on to something?


Can you throw up the link for that so I can get it saved on my phone.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2065468 said:


> 3 more by 10 then another 1 by 8 am. 36 tomorrow so at least it will burn anything that falls after off.


Certainly doesn't sound terrible... keeps waffling between snow and mix here


----------



## cbservicesllc

Rain now...


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2065465 said:


> Sticking?.........
> 
> Sidenote. Now bell said heaviest between now and 9


Starting to yes


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2065480 said:


> Rain now...


Rain or sleet in Hugo to Forest Lake.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hopefully those yellows and oranges are rain and or freezing rain.


----------



## banonea

Just started snowing here
......


----------



## unit28

:whistling:.........


----------



## Polarismalibu

Now I'm down to 3-4" from 8-10. I'm saying bust and a horse cafe year for snow again.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2065499 said:


> Hopefully those yellows and oranges are rain and or freezing rain.


Boys I hope so...


----------



## Greenery

Dirt roads and the shoulders are finally starting to turn white here.


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;2065506 said:


> Now I'm down to 3-4" from 8-10. I'm saying bust and a horse cafe year for snow again.


good Thumbs Up


----------



## albhb3

dahl still is drinking his own koolaide


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Decent size flakes falling in Arden Hills


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2065475 said:


> Can you throw up the link for that so I can get it saved on my phone.


http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckarsten/bufkit/image_loader.phtml?site=kmsp&nam=on&nam_mos=on&namm=on&gfs_mos=on&gfs=on&gfsm_mos=on&gfsm=on&nws=on&rap=on&obs=on&nam4km=on&con=on&ratio=11&mean_mt=on&max_mt=on&mean=on


----------



## TKLAWN

albhb3;2065511 said:


> dahl still is drinking his own koolaide


Seen that 6-10 Doh Kay!

Showed it done by 2 am and said nothing tomorrow too.


----------



## Bill1090

Per NWS I'm now forecasted for less than 1" the rest of the event.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2065519 said:


> Per NWS I'm now forecasted for less than 1" the rest of the event.


Also shows heavy snow 3pm to 6pm hmmm ok


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

In case you missed it.... 1 year ago today.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2065527 said:


> In case you missed it.... 1 year ago today.


Facebook memory? ...


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;2065527 said:


> In case you missed it.... 1 year ago today.


at least you took it off some sweet jumps!


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2065530 said:


> Facebook memory? ...


Figured the same.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Snowing good in Shakopee.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2065527 said:


> In case you missed it.... 1 year ago today.


Ahh the day you kissed the window lol Fun times


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hard surfaces starting to turn white


----------



## SnowGuy73

cbservicesllc;2065538 said:


> Hard surfaces starting to turn white


Same here.


----------



## Doughboy12

wenzelosllc;2065248 said:


> Asap. Still have to make most of the first round. I'm trying to figure out tonight as well


Nice meeting you...and thanks for letting me get some use from the plow. 
Good luck getting the rest cleaned up with the shovel.
See you next time...:waving:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Dahl shows me right on the 4-5 6-10 range. If this keeps up I'll have a foot


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2065547 said:


> Dahl shows me right on the 4-5 6-10 range. If this keeps up I'll have a foot


Snowing good there?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Snowing at Ridder Arena uofm. The parking lot I'm sitting in is pretty messy in the parking stalls. Hopefully there's not 4" on the ground when I get off the ice.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2065554 said:


> Snowing at Ridder Arena uofm. The parking lot I'm sitting in is pretty messy in the parking stalls. Hopefully there's not 4" on the ground when I get off the ice.


Not Likely. .........


----------



## Green Grass

I am sticking with the 2.5 I said we would get on Friday when I reported my VRAC.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2065556 said:


> Not Likely. .........


I don't get off the ice until 7:30. Starting to pick up now. I bet we still get 6".


----------



## cbservicesllc

Still very sleety type snow...


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2065556 said:


> Not Likely. .........


Picked up an inch here in the last hour


----------



## NorthernProServ

Snowing good at the airport


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2065547 said:


> Dahl shows me right on the 4-5 6-10 range. If this keeps up I'll have a foot


Is it still snowing? How heavy was the most recent band?


----------



## Doughboy12

And so it begins..........falling fast here. 
Flakes went from big to med to now small. 
1" per hour they predicted is not a stretch....attm


----------



## SSS Inc.

NorthernProServ;2065564 said:


> Snowing good at the airport


Msp or in Crystal?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2065561 said:


> I don't get off the ice until 7:30. Starting to pick up now. I bet we still get 6".


Looks like it's going to be done by then. Snowing decent but melting here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

HUGE flakes here. Everything is still wet....mostly. 30°F.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2065569 said:


> HUGE flakes here. Everything is still wet....mostly. 30°F.


That will change.........look up.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2065568 said:


> Looks like it's going to be done by then. Snowing decent but melting here


Not so sure about done. The angle it's hitting us seems like we will be in it awhile.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2065568 said:


> Looks like it's going to be done by then. Snowing decent but melting here


I agree. Looks like snow until 8-9, then dry air.

SW MN that was supposed to get 10" ??? They haven't had snow for 4-5-6 hours.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;2065567 said:


> Msp or in Crystal?


MSP...driving west on 494 and is coming down good


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2065568 said:


> Looks like it's going to be done by then. Snowing decent but melting here


You are either on something or on to something.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Ian says max of 4" metro.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2065550 said:


> Snowing good there?


yeah, but I hsvent checked in a while. radar looks like this round is ending soon


----------



## SSS Inc.

The funny thing is it's not even snowing where the heaviest in sw mn is suppose to happen. Right in the eye of the storm.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2065582 said:


> The funny thing is it's not even snowing where the heaviest in sw mn is suppose to happen. Right in the eye of the storm.


Did you not read my post buddy??

Snow is done in entire metro by 10 pm.

Then wrap at 5:30 am for 2.25".


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2065587 said:


> Did you not read my post buddy??
> 
> Snow is done in entire metro by 10 pm.
> 
> Then wrap at 5:30 for 2.25".


Sorry. I'm at hockey


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2065559 said:


> I am sticking with the 2.5 I said we would get on Friday when I reported my VRAC.


That might be close at this point...


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;2065587 said:


> Did you not read my post buddy??
> 
> Snow is done in entire metro by 10 pm.
> 
> Then wrap at 5:30 for 2.25".


looked like 9 from dilly dabbler either way they suck


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2065587 said:


> Did you not read my post buddy??
> 
> Snow is done in entire metro by 10 pm.
> 
> Then wrap at 5:30 for 2.25".


They keep showing that rap around breaking up and being rain. 2.25 total or rap around?


----------



## Camden

Snowing hard here. Roads are pure ice.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2065591 said:


> That might be close at this point...


I was going with less than 3 but supposedly already got 2.7 according to the news.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2065593 said:


> They keep showing that rap around breaking up and being rain. 2.25 total or rap around?


If it's like this morning, wrap around. So we head out at 11, clean everything perfect, and 5:30-8 it snows 2.25" and no one knows we were there.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2065596 said:


> If it's like this morning, wrap around. So we head out at 11, clean everything perfect, and 5:30-8 it snows 2.25" and no one knows we were there.


Dont say that. ...


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2065596 said:


> If it's like this morning, wrap around. So we head out at 11, clean everything perfect, and 5:30-8 it snows 2.25" and no one knows we were there.


I hate that crap. Especially for the first one


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2065568 said:


> Looks like it's going to be done by then. Snowing decent but melting here


Yeah, Southern edge of this round looks about mid Scott County... I can still see lot lines in untreated lots... I'm in some of the speckled yellow on the radar and I can't see myself getting 2 inches... 1 might be tough at this rate...


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2065587 said:


> Did you not read my post buddy??
> 
> Snow is done in entire metro by 10 pm.
> 
> Then wrap at 5:30 for 2.25".


That will cafe it all to hell


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2065596 said:


> If it's like this morning, wrap around. So we head out at 11, clean everything perfect, and 5:30-8 it snows 2.25" and no one knows we were there.


Meh... Better than 8"?


----------



## Doughboy12

Flakes just doubled in size and quantity. Attm


----------



## Doughboy12

I have picked up 3/4 of an inch in the last half hour.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2065599 said:


> Yeah, Southern edge of this round looks about mid Scott County... I can still see lot lines in untreated lots... I'm the some of the speckled yellow on the radar and I can't see myself getting 2 inches... 1 might be tough at this rate...


Through part pf dakota county also.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2065607 said:


> Flakes just doubled in size and quantity. Attm


And last less then 15 more min. Your in yellow now


----------



## banonea

I aint got dick here.......


----------



## qualitycut

Needs to keep sliding north and the yellows go right around me. If we dont get anymore i dont know what to do. Send guys out to everything and look i guess.


----------



## djagusch

Doughboy12;2065608 said:


> I have picked up 3/4 of an inch in the last half hour.


Is that on the road/driveway or a deck or something?


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea;2065613 said:


> I aint got dick here.......


Hahahahahaha


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I've said cafe it. We are doing everything regardless tonight. 




Not sure we will have an inch.


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2065613 said:


> I aint got dick here.......


Yellows and oranges just went over you it looked like. Weird. No snow fallingor just not accumulating?


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;2065617 said:


> Hahahahahaha


Every thing is just wet here. Am i going to get anymore snow tonight


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2065620 said:


> I've said cafe it. We are doing everything regardless tonight.
> 
> Not sure we will have an inch.


This... i send out bills tomorrow better make a showing.

34°


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2065622 said:


> Every thing is just wet here. Am i going to get anymore snow tonight


Ha who knows anymore Weather people started of great this morning.


----------



## qualitycut

Novaks posting as its happening again.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Beautiful outside, so pretty!


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2065624 said:


> This... i send out bills tomorrow better make a showing.
> 
> 34°


I'm calling this storm a November storm. Thatbway on my per timers they get the bill Tuesday/Wednesday and its fresh in their minds. Snow will melt if it gets warm. Send it out at the end of December they'll never remember and question it


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2065629 said:


> Novaks posting as its happening again.


Typical.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

This is what I got... Untreated, low traffic lot...


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;2065622 said:


> Every thing is just wet here. Am i going to get anymore snow tonight


I think we are done after this last band. Still 38° here.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2065631 said:


> I'm calling this storm a November storm. Thatbway on my per timers they get the bill Tuesday/Wednesday and its fresh in their minds. Snow will melt if it gets warm. Send it out at the end of December they'll never remember and question it


Per timers are getting same thing here. Plus i dont want to wait 1.5 months for a check for a piddly plow


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2065624 said:


> This... i send out bills tomorrow better make a showing.
> 
> 34°


Same... good run through if anything...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Raining in Forest Lake. I don't know. I say plow everything, but I'm not sure if there will be any snow.

Literally. Zero snow.


----------



## snowman55

So who got caught off guard this morning? As we watched it come in fathead was still saying just a snow burst no accumulation. Think we faired ok got some trucks out before 6 am and beat traffic. Glad I did a pretreat.

I need to raise my prices. What a headache.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2065632 said:


> Typical.......


And kept yesterday's map saying should make the 8in total into east metro..... hmm...


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2065639 said:


> Raining in Forest Lake. I don't know. I say plow everything, but I'm not sure if there will be any snow.
> 
> Literally. Zero snow.


Novak thinks your still getting close to 8 in


----------



## Doughboy12

djagusch;2065616 said:


> Is that on the road/driveway or a deck or something?


I would have to go with yes........everywhere.
lanes of traffic are now turning white too.
Traffic is moving at just under normal speeds still.


----------



## qualitycut

Rap is now under 1 inch...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Snow is done here for now


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2065657 said:


> Snow is done here for now


How much you end up with?


----------



## qualitycut

Dahl still saying 4 more coming.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2065639 said:


> Raining in Forest Lake. I don't know. I say plow everything, but I'm not sure if there will be any snow.
> 
> Literally. Zero snow.


That is ware i am at, trying to decide if I should call my guy's off or not......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sure, south facing lot, but we only got an inch up here today too.


----------



## banonea

snowman55;2065641 said:


> So who got caught off guard this morning? As we watched it come in fathead was still saying just a snow burst no accumulation. Think we faired ok got some trucks out before 6 am and beat traffic. Glad I did a pretreat.
> 
> I need to raise my prices. What a headache.


I did the same. Only had to plow 5 sites
We pretreated about 11:00 last night.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Now instead of looking like an cafe with my customers, I'll look like an cafe with my employees.

F'n snow.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2065671 said:


> Now instead of looking like an cafe with my customers, I'll look like an cafe with my employees.
> 
> F'n snow.


Dammed if you do,dammed if you dont


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2065612 said:


> And last less then 15 more min. Your in yellow now


:laughing: Spot on.....it didn't take that long. 
Done.....attm.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Guess I'll put the plow back on


----------



## albhb3

snowing buckets now sticking good


----------



## Doughboy12

County just went by.....only one guy though. 
Almost never have just one truck go by. Someone must have called.


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;2065676 said:


> Guess I'll put the plow back on


I finally put mine on


----------



## albhb3

anyone want to tell me what this idiot sees that's clearly running out of juice another half hour and done here.... dahl go grab a broom ya buffoon


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;2065587 said:


> Did you not read my post buddy??
> 
> Snow is done in entire metro by 10 pm.
> 
> Then wrap at 5:30 am for 2.25".


You get all your trucks figured out?


----------



## albhb3

wtf the mndot blaming traffic congestion on not being able to pretreat...anyone else see the problem with this


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2065643 said:


> And kept yesterday's map saying should make the 8in total into east metro..... hmm...


Lucky!.....


----------



## Doughboy12

So it is "spitting" out. Not snow not rain. Sleet I guess. 
Total accumulated since I got home and plowed. 1.2" of new stuff.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2065688 said:


> Lucky!.....


Not happening. That last band was supposed to be heaviest.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2065694 said:


> Not happening. That last band was supposed to be heaviest.


Uh............


----------



## Polarismalibu

Got over 1" now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;2065686 said:


> You get all your trucks figured out?


Just got the tractor plow to mount.

All shovelers are loaded. All trucks filled. All trucks fixed (except no idea what was going on with the tranny issue).

Take that whatever why y'all'd like.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Starting to slow down here


----------



## dieselplw

We will actually get to do a full plow tonight. I was beginning to think that this was going to be another bust. Plow it before it melts!! Raise your prices.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Amounts lowered again...


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone see what's wrong with the time line? Or should i say anything not wrong.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2065711 said:


> Just got the tractor plow to mount.
> 
> All shovelers are loaded. All trucks filled. All trucks fixed (except no idea what was going on with the tranny issue).
> 
> Take that whatever why y'all'd like.


All shovelers are already loaded?


----------



## dieselplw

How do you do a pm? Every time I try it says I don't have permission or something like that


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2065659 said:


> How much you end up with?


Looks like 3" on top of the 4" this morning


----------



## qualitycut

dieselplw;2065720 said:


> How do you do a pm? Every time I try it says I don't have permission or something like that


Need 10 posts i think


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2065721 said:


> Looks like 3" on top of the 4" this morning


On pavement or grass?


----------



## dieselplw

qualitycut;2065723 said:


> Need 10 posts i think


Sounds good. Thanks


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2065718 said:


> All shovelers are already loaded?


well yeah you gotta pickup them Mexicans before home depot closes and when your paying them 3-4 buck an hour you can afford to keep them packed away all night


----------



## qualitycut

Wheres unit at?


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2065723 said:


> Need 10 posts i think


there you go giving away all them secrets


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2065726 said:


> On pavement or grass?


Pavement. ........


----------



## dieselplw

Trying to get my post count up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

FWIW, GFS has this nailed.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Snow stopped.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Wow just had my 6th phone call today for res plowing....telling everyone 45 a push plus sidewalks are extra, got 3 so far......going to be 50.00 soon

These are all people looking for seasonal too not just one time...those are 60.00


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2065734 said:


> Pavement. ........


Geez......


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

albhb3;2065733 said:


> there you go giving away all them secrets


Come on now, don't be "plow-ist" to us newer folks...


----------



## dieselplw

NorthernProServ;2065739 said:


> Wow just had my 6th phone call today for res plowing....telling everyone 45 a push plus sidewalks are extra, got 3 so far......going to be 50.00 soon


Nice. Loving those that drag their feet


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I got a red spot heading at me.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2065739 said:


> Wow just had my 6th phone call today for res plowing....telling everyone 45 a push plus sidewalks are extra, got 3 so far......going to be 50.00 soon


Yea im doing 40 if they are within a block of others and 15 extra for shoveling. Anything a couple blocks or more are 50

Got 2 40.00s today. 2 car wide 3 car deep


----------



## dieselplw

It says how many posts everyone else has except me and ironwood-mn. We must be too new


----------



## TKLAWN

1.5 here, melting faster than I can plow it.


----------



## NorthernProServ

dieselplw;2065742 said:


> Nice. Loving those that drag their feet


People are something is right.....the one lady made it sound like she can't get out of her drive with barley 1" in it....told her it will be 45 X 2 then.....said sure just need done.....OK then fine by me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

dieselplw;2065746 said:


> It says how many posts everyone else has except me and ironwood-mn. We must be too new


Says you have 36 posts.

I think it's 50 posts.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2065744 said:


> Yea im doing 40 if they are within a block of others and 15 extra for shoveling. Anything a couple blocks or more are 50
> 
> Got 2 40.00s today. 2 car wide 3 car deep


15 extra for shoveling is what we do too...for most normal short walks


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2065749 said:


> 1.5 here, melting faster than I can plow it.


Why don't you wait then


----------



## albhb3

gas under a buck a gallon???? down into the 1.30s in texas


----------



## albhb3

raining now about 3/4inch


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2065752 said:


> 15 extra for shoveling is what we do too...for most normal short walks


Beginning of season i will do 45 but you snooze you loose.

Unless its a tiny alley drive and little walk i can only get 35 in ssp. But 99% of them are across from another or block or ao away.


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

dieselplw;2065746 said:


> It says how many posts everyone else has except me and ironwood-mn. We must be too new


Don't feel bad, I just figured out what a pm was tonight. That's what I get for refusing to go on the face book. Since I found this site, I feel like I am a minimum 10 yrs. behind.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2065751 said:


> Says you have 36 posts.
> 
> I think it's 50 posts.


On my phone nether of them have a count.

Side note 2" here


----------



## qualitycut

Ironwood-Mn;2065758 said:


> Don't feel bad, I just figured out what a pm was tonight. That's what I get for refusing to go on the face book. Since I found this site, I feel like I am a minimum 10 yrs. behind.


Didnt you learn that on ashley maddison?


----------



## dieselplw

Ironwood-Mn;2065758 said:


> Don't feel bad, I just figured out what a pm was tonight. That's what I get for refusing to go on the face book. Since I found this site, I feel like I am a minimum 10 yrs. behind.


I don't know. I apparently don't have permission for pm.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Snowflakes the size of silver dollars in **** rapids


----------



## Polarismalibu

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2065767 said:


> Snowflakes the size of silver dollars in **** rapids


Same here it's piling up fast


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2065757 said:


> Beginning of season i will do 45 but you snooze you loose.
> 
> Unless its a tiny alley drive and little walk i can only get 35 in ssp. But 99% of them are across from another or block or ao away.


We do $45.00 to $60.00 2 car wide, 2 car long including city sidewalks and 1 entrance and we are cheap, others get $75.00 or more......I ain't that greedy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2065767 said:


> Snowflakes the size of silver dollars in **** rapids


Pretty sure that's what I have heading at me.


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;2065770 said:


> We do $45.00 to $60.00 2 car wide, 2 car long including city sidewalks and 1 entrance and we are cheap, others get $75.00 or more......I ain't that greedy


I think people by me are at like $30-35. I don't do driveways so idk


----------



## dieselplw

qualitycut;2065757 said:


> Beginning of season i will do 45 but you snooze you loose.
> 
> Unless its a tiny alley drive and little walk i can only get 35 in ssp. But 99% of them are across from another or block or ao away.


Same here. Early season we give a price. But later on in the year if we have room we usually charge extra. Just like the airlines do


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2065770 said:


> We do $45.00 to $60.00 2 car wide, 2 car long including city sidewalks and 1 entrance and we are cheap, others get $75.00 or more......I ain't that greedy


75 for a 2 car drive? I would get laughed at even in the Nicest neighborhoods even at 60.00


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

qualitycut;2065764 said:


> Didnt you learn that on ashley maddison?


That's where you can GET 10 years of behind. I am only 10 behind - note the difference...


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2065771 said:


> Pretty sure that's what I have heading at me.


The yellow that just went through red wing?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ironwood-Mn;2065777 said:


> That's where you can GET 10 years of behind. I am only 10 behind - note the difference...


HA!  :laughing:


----------



## dieselplw

Hey lawnmower. You get all the trucks ready to roll? You mentioned you were having issues this morning


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

dieselplw;2065780 said:


> Hey lawnmower. You get all the trucks ready to roll? You mentioned you were having issues this morning


Yeah, we're pretty much rolling.


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;2065772 said:


> I think people by me are at like $30-35. I don't do driveways so idk


I stay away as much as possible. The ones i have are monthly or paid for the season.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;2065571 said:


> Not so sure about done. The angle it's hitting us seems like we will be in it awhile.


I m thinking what's over us is the second wave for sure,
As it wraps, it'll hook behind eauclair and line out about st cloud
3rd wave comes in and the pocket of the heavy snow comes from west side to east side
Making a staight shot to the metro

Nam showed 7hrs snow I thought


----------



## dieselplw

LwnmwrMan22;2065782 said:


> Yeah, we're pretty much rolling.


Good to hear. Hope it was nothing too expensive.


----------



## banonea

Think i am going to go for a drive and see what i see. Still trying to decide if I call everyone off for the night or keep them on standby........


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2065784 said:


> I m thinking what's over us is the second wave for sure,
> As it wraps, it'll hook behind eauclair and line out about st cloud
> 3rd wave comes in and the pocket of the heavy snow comes from west side to east side
> Making a staight shot to the metro
> 
> Nam showed 7hrs snow I thought


News said nothing of it sliding back besides breaking up and a mix. 3rd wave is coming up from iowa


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

dieselplw;2065785 said:


> Good to hear. Hope it was nothing too expensive.


One was a blown fuse.

One needed a new solenoid.

The last one, hopefully it can sit tonight and I can flush the tranny fluid later in the week.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2065754 said:



> Why don't you wait then


I know, wanted to open the strip malls and gas station opened up, plus I wanted to try the new plow/ truck out.


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2065788 said:


> Think i am going to go for a drive and see what i see. Still trying to decide if I call everyone off for the night or keep them on standby........


Keep them on standy just incase. Im going to go drive arounda and grab some dinner myself


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Alright..... I'm taking a nap for a couple of hours. See what's shaking for Ian's 9:30 forecast.

There's alot of returns on the radar, doesn't look like it's sliding north as fast as it once was.


----------



## dieselplw

LwnmwrMan22;2065790 said:


> One was a blown fuse.
> 
> One needed a new solenoid.
> 
> The last one, hopefully it can sit tonight and I can flush the tranny fluid later in the week.


The first two sound like simple enough fixes.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2065757 said:


> Beginning of season i will do 45 but you snooze you loose.
> 
> Unless its a tiny alley drive and little walk i can only get 35 in ssp. But 99% of them are across from another or block or ao away.


Yeah if they are back to back or better, then not too bad. Don't need any more really so I shoot high, if I get it great, if not don't care.


----------



## NorthernProServ

If this is a sign of how winter is going to be.....its going to be one LONG winter!!!!!!


----------



## dieselplw

NorthernProServ;2065802 said:


> If this is a sign of how winter is going to be.....its going to be one LONG winter!!!!!!


The same can be said about the weather forecasting


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;2065802 said:


> If this is a sign of how winter is going to be.....its going to be one LONG winter!!!!!!


Like last season.....


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2065732 said:


> Wheres unit at?


Trying to run and get some sleep

Remember......r I said you'd have less


----------



## NorthernProServ

dieselplw;2065803 said:


> The same can be said about the weather forecasting


Yes, more this then anything!!!


----------



## andersman02

Aboot 1" in burnsville


----------



## NorthernProServ

Duluth weather story.....they must be smoking too.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2065789 said:


> News said nothing of it sliding back besides breaking up and a mix. 3rd wave is coming up from iowa


Radar won't show everything.......


----------



## unit28

NorthernProServ;2065808 said:


> Duluth weather story.....they must be smoking too.
> 
> http://i68.tinypic.com/29][/QUOTE]
> 
> You watch like I'm thinking....straight from westside, it'll roll quick and stall


----------



## Doughboy12

dieselplw;2065746 said:


> It says how many posts everyone else has except me and ironwood-mn. We must be too new


Options. Fix your options...I think.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Snow melting fast, light drizzle.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2065824 said:


> Snow melting fast, light drizzle.


This. .......


----------



## Doughboy12

Doughboy12;2065814 said:


> Options. Fix your options...I think.


Or fill out your profile.....notice most of us have location info as well....:waving:


----------



## NorthernProServ

unit28;2065812 said:


> You watch like I'm thinking....straight from westside, it'll roll quick and stall


Hope your right......I want some snow here.


----------



## unit28

Radar....going to hook behind eauclair....said that a few days ago......

2 plots Nam, check bottom right box 
1 has precipitation on left westside, other one going to transport right Eastside


----------



## unit28

Baro line sux......


----------



## qualitycut

Now nws say 2-4 rain snow till 3am then snow


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2065840 said:


> Baro line sux......


And that means what?


----------



## Camden

Looks like its raining in the nw suburbs.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2065842 said:


> Now nws say 2-4 rain snow till 3am then snow


Just going to say the same.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Was on hold for 30 mins with QB, just start talking to someone and the call gets disconnected....call back and they close at 8.

Cafe me.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2065850 said:


> Was on hold for 30 mins with QB, just start talking to someone and the call gets disconnected....call back and they close at 8.
> 
> Cafe me.


Ha probably why they hung up.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2065844 said:


> And that means what?


Can't make snow balls
.....dammit

To hot


----------



## qualitycut

Maybe the rap will be right. Has same amout on liquid but 1 in of snow.


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2065858 said:


> Can't make snow balls
> .....dammit
> 
> To hot


So now your saying no snow


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2065845 said:


> Looks like its raining in the nw suburbs.


All snow here


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2065860 said:


> So now your saying no snow


Ratios to low.


----------



## Bill1090

Heavy rain at home......


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2065863 said:


> Ratios to low.


So no? ........


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;2065868 said:


> Heavy rain at home......


Your doing a great job


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2065857 said:


> Ha probably why they hung up.


Probably.....what A hole.

All of my recurring transactions do not automatically create every month like they are suppose to. Have to go in and click use on each one manually. :realmad:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Temps on the rise again. Back to 34°and mist. Slushy mess


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2065863 said:


> Ratios to low.


Wouldn't that make it better for snow balls??


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2065869 said:


> So no? ........


Well have our 5-6 tonight


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;2065870 said:


> Your doing a great job


Ha! That would be better than what we got right now.

37°


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2065875 said:


> Wouldn't that make it better for snow balls??


Slushy. ....attm


----------



## ryde307

So is it going to snow more? I see some coming up from Iowa but I don't see to much. We are starting at midnight. Salting as we go and with high temps I am hoping the salt takes care of whatever falls behind us. May need to touch up some of the first few.


----------



## SSS Inc.

This blows. I think we will wait until about 3:00 a.m. just in case it snows some more. There is hardly anything here in my neighborhood.


----------



## qualitycut

I hate this cafe


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2065892 said:


> I hate this cafe


Kick back and relax for a while...if it happens it happens.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2065892 said:


> i hate this cafe


x2....,...


----------



## Camden

Nearing 3" here. It's like mashed potatoes.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2065898 said:


> Kick back and relax for a while...if it happens it happens.


If it was that easy.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I really can't tell if I will get more or not


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2065903 said:


> If it was that easy.


Remember it's coming from a homeowner


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2065903 said:


> If it was that easy.


I know....just trying to help you out of the Lwnmwrman syndrome.


----------



## Deershack

Anyone think we'll hit 10,000 pages by the end of the year?

Same offer as last year, anyone needing a driver or skid operator on short notice, I'm available. Haven't plowed much in the past few years (still remember how)but a skid and I get along pretty good.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I don't know what type of precipitation is falling from the sky. It's making noise hitting the trees, but just wet when it falls on my hands


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2065905 said:


> Remember it's coming from a homeowner


Hey hey hey I'm a paid professional today.... FYI


----------



## Doughboy12

Deershack;2065907 said:


> Anyone think we'll hit 10,000 pages by the end of the year?
> 
> Same offer as last year, anyone needing a driver or skid operator on short notice, I'm available. Haven't plowed much in the past few years (still remember how)but a skid and I get along pretty good.


Where were you at 11am. You missed out. :waving:


----------



## Bill1090

Figure I'll wake up at 330 and check the rain gauge.


----------



## dieselplw

This has to be one of the longer duration events that I can remember of are we plowing or not. And when will we be able to start. A fast moving Alberta clipper for the future snow storms is fine with me


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2065909 said:


> Hey hey hey I'm a paid semi professional today.... FYI


My bad  fixed your typo


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2065917 said:


> My bad  fixed your typo


You forgot to emphasize TODAY....


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2065892 said:


> I hate this cafe


It's Depressing.....going back to bed til midnight and see what's cooking then.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2065920 said:


> It's Depressing.....going back to bed til midnight and see what's cooking then.


My worry is in will call guys at 12 and won't answer lol. Want to give them a answer doon


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;2065909 said:


> Hey hey hey I'm a paid professional today.... FYI


Thumbs Up:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Holy cafe, we got hammered in that hour nap!!!


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2065922 said:


> My worry is in will call guys at 12 and won't answer lol. Want to give them a answer doon


Yeah, always a problem it seems.... told everyone they better answer by 1am


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Raining pretty good out. That'll cut the totals down


----------



## qualitycut

Cafe shoveler called sick


----------



## banonea

NorthernProServ;2065920 said:


> It's Depressing.....going back to bed til midnight and see what's cooking then.


I said café it and called my guys off for the night.......deal with it tomorrow


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2065922 said:


> My worry is in will call guys at 12 and won't answer lol. Want to give them a answer doon


Tough luck for your guys. They are on call until they hear otherwise. The last thing you should have to worry about is if a guy will answer or not. This is snowplowing.....sometimes you just don't know until 3 a.m. and they should be onboard with that.

Not to mention what if something changes and we get a quick inch or two and they were told you aren't working?


----------



## djagusch

Well at 4am everybody will be heading out. Everything will be touched by 9am. Hopefully having it cleared early morning will keep the new stuff melting during the day.

If we have 4 inches of snow our timing will be alittle late but still within acceptable. If we have no snow I will have a big breakfast bill for the guys. Thinking 3 inches will be on the ground.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;2065929 said:


> Tough luck for your guys. They are on call until they hear otherwise. The last thing you should have to worry about is if a guy will answer or not. This is snowplowing.....sometimes you just don't know until 3 a.m. and they should be onboard with that.
> 
> Not to mention what if something changes and we get a quick inch or two and they were told you aren't working?


I agree.....


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2065927 said:


> Cafe shoveler called sick


Yeah sick of this bullcafe joke of a storm


----------



## wenzelosllc

Doughboy12;2065540 said:


> Nice meeting you...and thanks for letting me get some use from the plow.
> Good luck getting the rest cleaned up with the shovel.
> See you next time...:waving:


Thanks for the help! Hopefully the rest of this snow stays manageable. Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2065929 said:


> Tough luck for your guys. They are on call until they hear otherwise. The last thing you should have to worry about is if a guy will answer or not. This is snowplowing.....sometimes you just don't know until 3 a.m. and they should be onboard with that.
> 
> Not to mention what if something changes and we get a quick inch or two and they were told you aren't working?


Driver i dont worry about. Ots the damn shovelers.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;2065936 said:


> Yeah sick of this bullcafe joke of a storm


Hahaha!!!!


----------



## Deershack

Doughboy12;2065910 said:


> Where were you at 11am. You missed out. :waving:


Unlike some, I don't sit on the site 24/7. LOL For anyone in need, my # is 651-895-9233


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2065939 said:


> Driver i dont worry about. Ots the damn shovelers.


Just like everyone else


----------



## Landcare - Mont

NorthernProServ;2065873 said:


> Probably.....what A hole.
> 
> All of my recurring transactions do not automatically create every month like they are suppose to. Have to go in and click use on each one manually. :realmad:


Edit your memorized transactions and set each up to enter automatically on a monthly basis with the number of times left for each transaction ...

Should work.


----------



## TKLAWN

Tried watching Novaks video, I had to turn it off it was so bad.

What a fraud!


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

Deershack;2065944 said:


> Unlike some, I don't sit on the site 24/7. LOL For anyone in need, my # is 651-895-9233


I also struggle with trying to keep up - there are so many posts that I can't figure out how they do it!


----------



## qualitycut

Mn forecaster is highjacking nws page lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You guys seriously don't have any snow???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## SSS Inc.

Ironwood-Mn;2065956 said:


> I also struggle with trying to keep up - there are so many posts that I can't figure out how they do it!


You think this is hard to keep up you should have been on here when we took down the canadians. ussmileyflag 100's.......yes 100's of posts per hour.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2065960 said:


>


About that much maybe

Actually looks like you have a inch or so?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2065959 said:


> You guys seriously don't have any snow???


I've got a little but its not much especially on the hard surfaces. My street has about 1/2". About 2.5" on the deck including this morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2065962 said:


> About that much maybe
> 
> Actually looks like you have a inch or so?


It's a THICK 3".


----------



## qualitycut

3rd wave looks kinda weak and west?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2065967 said:


> It's a THICK 3".


Talking snow dude


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's not a question of whether we are going, but how soon can we get started. This is going to be SLOW pushing.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2065973 said:


> It's not a question of whether we are going, but how soon can we get started. This is going to be SLOW pushing.


#slickery...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Main roads have over 2" of snow on them here.


----------



## mnlefty

Could've really used the FG there from Tucker/Balt. Still need 2 more points to survive my fantasy matchup this week.

#nobodycares #notweatherorplowrelated


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

SSS Inc.;2065961 said:


> You think this is hard to keep up you should have been on here when we took down the canadians. ussmileyflag 100's.......yes 100's of posts per hour.


TOOK DOWN THE CANADIANS?!?!
does the UN know?


----------



## IDST

Shafer just said maybe another inch tonight. Cafe


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2065976 said:


> Main roads have over 2" of snow on them here.


For real?...... wth


----------



## qualitycut

jagext;2065979 said:


> Shafer just said maybe another inch tonight. Cafe


Ian says 3-6

Edit 1 overnight. 4 in Cambridge ( no joke)


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2065980 said:


> For real?...... wth


Yeah that's not the case by me. Main roads are wet and side streets have about a 1/2".


----------



## NorthernProServ

Landcare - Mont;2065953 said:


> Edit your memorized transactions and set each up to enter automatically on a monthly basis with the number of times left for each transaction ...
> 
> Should work.


Didn't think of that, will give it a try.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2065990 said:


> Yeah that's not the case by me. Main roads are wet and side streets have about a 1/2".


Same here. Looks like it's setting up pver lwmr


----------



## Doughboy12

Deershack;2065944 said:


> Unlike some, I don't sit on the site 24/7. LOL For anyone in need, my # is 651-895-9233


First of I was teasing you.....:waving:
Second I had it covered and was rubbing it in...
Oh, and we were in the middle of the biggest storm of the year


----------



## qualitycut

Well we are going at midnight and starting at the bottom of the list and plow what needs it and we should be to the important ones by opening.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2065993 said:


> Same here. Looks like it's setting up pver lwmr


Sure does, maybe a bit north of him? There is some stuff working its way to us. That void between Lwns snow and the stuff to the south is shrinking. I would like to see another inch before about 2 a.m. so I can justify going out. Right now its way to borderline for my stuff but I'm sure there are a few that could get cleaned up. I'd rather just run through everything real quick.


----------



## Green Grass




----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2065997 said:


>


Yea than his map shows 1 in st paul.


----------



## qualitycut

If we didnt get that freak snow this am i would probably be able to go to bed here soon.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

F snow.......


----------



## qualitycut

Nws says next wave arrives at 11


----------



## Green Grass

I have maybe 2" here


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2066001 said:


> If we didnt get that freak snow this am i would probably be able to go to bed here soon.


There is no doubt about that. I took a nap from about 5pm-7:30pm and was planning to wake up to a few inches of snow and a plan in place for the night. Now I'm debating doing any residentials at all and will just have to wait and see I guess


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2066002 said:


> F snow.......


Yeaaaa buddyyyyy!!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;2066008 said:


> There is no doubt about that. I took a nap from about 5pm-7:30pm and was planning to wake up to a few inches of snow and a plan in place for the night. Now I'm debating doing any residentials at all and will just have to wait and see I guess


My problem is im sending out monthly invoices tomorrow and kinda worried people will *****. Just going to head out and plow if needed.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2066007 said:


> I have maybe 2" here


Quit playing with it


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2066001 said:


> If we didnt get that freak snow this am i would probably be able to go to bed here soon.


Go to bed now and get up at 1 or so.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2066012 said:


> My problem is im sending out monthly invoices tomorrow and kinda worried people will *****. Just going to head out and plow if needed.


I just don't want to drive around to 40 places to see what needs it and what doesn't


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2066015 said:


> Go to bed now and get up at 1 or so.


Yea i cant sleep lol


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2066015 said:


> Go to bed now and get up at 1 or so.


my plan......


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;2066020 said:


> my plan......


Good plan! I have a feeling we are all going to pick up a couple more inches.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2066021 said:


> Good plan! I have a feeling we are all going to pick up a couple more inches.


A feeling or wishful thinking


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2066023 said:


> A feeling or wishful thinking


Not wishful thinking, I'm over it now. Just watching the stuff get spun in from the south. I don't think we're done. It's too easy to think that since we've spent the last few hours in the dry zone.


----------



## cbservicesllc

1.5 is about the biggest amount I can find...


----------



## IDST

My nws still says 3-5 tonight less than one tomorrow. Updated at 9:53


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2066024 said:


> Not wishful thinking, I'm over it now. Just watching the stuff get spun in from the south. I don't think we're done. It's too easy to think that since we've spent the last few hours in the dry zone.


Yea i hear ya but was coming down good earlier and didnt really add up to anything. Maybe another inch by 12-1


----------



## qualitycut

jagext;2066026 said:


> My nws still says 3-5 tonight less than one tomorrow. Updated at 9:53


Drunk.........


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2066024 said:


> Not wishful thinking, I'm over it now. Just watching the stuff get spun in from the south. I don't think we're done. It's too easy to think that since we've spent the last few hours in the dry zone.


Your going against your buddy the RAP?

According to radar i should be getting pounded with snow


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;2066021 said:


> Good plan! I have a feeling we are all going to pick up a couple more inches.


It's over, greens that just passed over me didn't even stick on my truck.


----------



## dieselplw

Stay safe tonight fellas


----------



## Camden

About 4" here. I'm plowing in the tractor and when I have a full load in front it'll lose traction. Thank you ice!


----------



## ReddensLawnCare

Sorry as j am not from around there but wth is cafe. I have so many ideas in my head and I just want to know


----------



## skorum03

I'm going out at 1:30, 2. Looks to be mostly clear by then. Maybe have enough to do a full run at that point


----------



## qualitycut

ReddensLawnCare;2066037 said:


> Sorry as j am not from around there but wth is cafe. I have so many ideas in my head and I just want to know


They used to **** the word cafe so now we use it as swear words. Dont judge


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;2066039 said:


> I'm going out at 1:30, 2. Looks to be mostly clear by then. Maybe have enough to do a full run by then


Im planning on doing most now. They will wake up see it was plowed and the news will say 4 inches.


----------



## TKLAWN

ReddensLawnCare;2066037 said:


> Sorry as j am not from around there but wth is cafe. I have so many ideas in my head and I just want to know


Haha!!!....


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2066041 said:


> Im planning on doing most now. They will wake up see it was plowed and *the news will say 4 inches.*


that's a good point


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;2066033 said:


> About 4" here. I'm plowing in the tractor and when I have a full load in front it'll lose traction. Thank you ice!


Did you mount the plow on the new truck today?


----------



## Polarismalibu

ReddensLawnCare;2066037 said:


> Sorry as j am not from around there but wth is cafe. I have so many ideas in my head and I just want to know


Hahaja I wonder how many times someone has come in heat and said hat


----------



## ryde307

It's super heavy. Happy we don't have more. I'm sure we have got 4 inches or so. With melting we have 1-2 but I would have no problem plowing 2" accounts. It's winter people r ready to pay for snow service. If you had been plowing 20 times already sure they could get upset but first one and with how much hype it has had I would be upset if you didn't plow my drive.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

ryde307;2066046 said:


> It's super heavy. Happy we don't have more. I'm sure we have got 4 inches or so. With melting we have 1-2 but I would have no problem plowing 2" accounts. It's winter people r ready to pay for snow service. If you had been plowing 20 times already sure they could get upset but first one and with how much hype it has had I would be upset if you didn't plow my drive.


Usually when they hype up a storm, it turns to a bust or near bust everytime


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2066046 said:


> but first one and with how much hype it has had I would be upset if you didn't plow my drive.


Thats my thinking


----------



## TKLAWN

ryde307;2066046 said:


> It's super heavy. Happy we don't have more. I'm sure we have got 4 inches or so. With melting we have 1-2 but I would have no problem plowing 2" accounts. It's winter people r ready to pay for snow service. If you had been plowing 20 times already sure they could get upset but first one and with how much hype it has had I would be upset if you didn't plow my drive.


Im not doing any driveways out this way.
I had 1.5in at one point but it's melted to 3/4in


----------



## qualitycut

BOSS LAWN;2066047 said:


> Usually when they hype up a storm, it turns to a bust or near bust everytime


No never


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2066049 said:


> Im not doing any driveways out this way.
> I had 1.5in at one point but it's melted to 3/4in


Really i thought you had more. Im up to 34° again


----------



## qualitycut

I'm not getting anymore


----------



## IDST

I'm plowing a lake


----------



## qualitycut

Next wave very spotty. Im going. Cafe it


----------



## ReddensLawnCare

Polarismalibu;2066045 said:


> Hahaja I wonder how many times someone has come in heat and said hat


You know what, Cafe it. I will use my imagination and say it with confidence


----------



## CityGuy

3 to 4 inches of concrete on the roads out her.


----------



## TKLAWN

ReddensLawnCare;2066057 said:


> You know what, Cafe it. I will use my imagination and say it with confidence


That's the spirit, cafe everything!


----------



## CityGuy

Flippen wing light must have a short in it. Comes on and off by itself. Really fun plowing in the country and you can't see it.


----------



## CityGuy

One of these days I may understand why someone passes the plow truck and snow covered icy roads.


----------



## CityGuy

Nws still says 3 to 5 tonight? 
Lightly snowing, tiny flakes.


----------



## qualitycut

Raining. My driveway is black never touched if


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Of course can't get ahold of a driver now.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

Coming down steady over here


----------



## qualitycut

Straight cafing rain


----------



## Greenery

A cafe hair under 3 inches in the driveway here.


----------



## CityGuy

And the snow just picked up in intensity.


----------



## CityGuy

About an inch in the parking lot right now.


----------



## Camden

ReddensLawnCare;2066037 said:


> Sorry as j am not from around there but wth is cafe. I have so many ideas in my head and I just want to know


A couple years ago I was telling the other guys about a restaurant in the Twin Cities called Stella's Fish Cafe. Only when I'd type it out the cafe part was nothing but ****. Since it was a censored word for some reason it became adopted as the cuss word that isn't a cuss word.



Green Grass;2066044 said:


> Did you mount the plow on the new truck today?


Nope. I guess they don't have the right headlight harness in stock because my lights are LED and they weren't expecting that so it was rescheduled for next Monday. (Yet another sign I shouldn't be doing this....)



ReddensLawnCare;2066057 said:


> You know what, Cafe it. I will use my imagination and say it with confidence


You catch on quick...


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2066066 said:


> Of course can't get ahold of a driver now.


Call deershack...


----------



## CityGuy

Wind is picking up now too.


----------



## Camden

My wife snapped a pic when she came to pick me up from the shop.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2066076 said:


> My wife snapped a pic when she came to pick me up from the shop.


Very photogenic lol


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2066077 said:


> Very photogenic lol


That's probably the best picture ever taken of me.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2066079 said:


> That's probably the best picture ever taken of me.


Cause ots from so far away?


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2066081 said:


> Cause ots from so far away?


Exactly...


----------



## Doughboy12

Flakes again............really.


----------



## Doughboy12

Was the rap around always supposed to be out on the ND/SD boarder??? The WESTERN border...! 
And moving west.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2066081 said:


> Cause ots from so far away?


And in the dark...  :waving:


----------



## qualitycut

Well 1st lot 90% melted besides front and back of building 2 inches and end of run is water.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Rain in Forest Lake.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Do 1" drives or what the cafe ?

about 1.5 on the ground


----------



## NorthernProServ

.............


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2066090 said:


> Rain in Forest Lake.


Dumbest storm yet


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2066085 said:


> Was the rap around always supposed to be out on the ND/SD boarder??? The WESTERN border...!
> And moving west.


I don't think unit thought it would slow down so much it would actually move west.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Decent snow in Hugo. Under the dry spot on the radar. :crazy:


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2066091 said:


> Do 1" drives or what the cafe ?
> 
> about 1.5 on the ground


Checking everything some has 2 some 1 some none cafe it all


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2066095 said:


> Decent snow in Hugo. Under the dry spot on the radar. :crazy:


How's it going? You gonna finish in a reasonable time?


----------



## Deershack

Doughboy12;2065994 said:


> First of I was teasing you.....:waving:
> Second I had it covered and was rubbing it in...
> Oh, and we were in the middle of the biggest storm of the year


I took it as in jest. Notice the LOL. No problem as far as I'm concerned. Was someone looking for help at noon? 
I'm proprably not the fastest around, but I do get the job done and I do show up if I say I'm going to.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

WBL absolutely needs to be plowed.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2066097 said:


> How's it going? You gonna finish in a reasonable time?


Down in the cities now. Gonna do an open up in St. Anthony, let the shovelers get the stuff in Forest Lake / Lino Lakes done, then head that way. Never did hear from the driver. Maybe I just sell that truck??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Rain/snow mix in Shoreview.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2066099 said:


> WBL absolutely needs to be plowed.


That's where I spent part of the day.....


----------



## Doughboy12

Deershack;2066098 said:


> Was someone looking for help at noon?
> I'm proprably not the fastest around, but I do get the job done and I do show up if I say I'm going to.


Yep... Up in N. St. Paul and WBL. 
I waited for someone to step up because it was a bit of a drive for me but glad I did it. He has a nice route up there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That's right. Also malmborg is on.


----------



## wenzelosllc

LwnmwrMan22;2066099 said:


> WBL absolutely needs to be plowed.


How much would you say is out there? I just peeked out the window and by the Maplewood mall/NSP it barely is covering the windows on the truck and maybe an inch on the pavement.


----------



## wenzelosllc

Deershack;2066098 said:


> I took it as in jest. Notice the LOL. No problem as far as I'm concerned. Was someone looking for help at noon?
> I'm proprably not the fastest around, but I do get the job done and I do show up if I say I'm going to.





Doughboy12;2066103 said:


> Yep... Up in N. St. Paul and WBL.
> I waited for someone to step up because it was a bit of a drive for me but glad I did it. He has a nice route up there.


Ya that was me Deer. Luckily Dough helped me out. I think I could have done it all by hand but sometimes spending a few bucks is worth it.

And it looks like I'll be doing one last round by hand tonight still. Truck Utilities says Hiniker is SOLD OUT (and have been for the last 2 weeks) of mounts for the new Super-Dutys. Hopefully it stays calm weather wise for the next week otherwise Dough will be soaking up all my profits.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

wenzelosllc;2066106 said:


> how much would you say is out there? I just peeked out the window and by the maplewood mall/nsp it barely is covering the windows on the truck and maybe an inch on the pavement.


1.5"??????


----------



## wenzelosllc

LwnmwrMan22;2066108 said:


> 1.5"??????


That's what I just measured. Figured I should take the time to put some pants on and go out and see what was actually outside. I think it's raining too....

The NOAA site says another .6 in the next 24hrs; had a potential of like 3 when I went to bed at 20:00. Hopefully that melts after this run and it doesn't add up to more; would be nice to attend my sons school concert and not be mucking about in the snow tonight.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Adding up here freeways are slick...everything needs to be hit here


----------



## qualitycut

Looks close to being done for me


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2066112 said:


> Looks close to being done for me


Very fine precipitation here.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Melting from bottom up.


----------



## Green Grass

I didn't want to get up


----------



## qualitycut

How come the per time stuff always melts first


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2066115 said:


> I didn't want to get up


Lol that's why i stayed up.


----------



## wenzelosllc

qualitycut;2066116 said:


> How come the per time stuff always melts first


Because the homeowners spend all night wishing for it to melt so they don't have to pay.  All the seasonal customers want it to snow everyday to get their moneys worth. :salute:


----------



## TKLAWN

Strait slop here.

Slickery


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2066120 said:


> Strait slop here.
> 
> Slickery


Was making waves at one lot


----------



## qualitycut

At least no end of driveway clean ups


----------



## IDST

Over two on my residential


----------



## wenzelosllc

Actual snow falling again


----------



## Drakeslayer

This Cafeing chip seal is eating the Cafe out of my cutting edge.


----------



## TKLAWN

Drakeslayer;2066125 said:


> This Cafeing chip seal is eating the Cafe out of my cutting edge.


Blame SSS....


----------



## wenzelosllc

I guess my 3x4 might work better with some more ballast.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Anyone that can spare a truck I'll take it... or a skid... or a loader East Maple Grove


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

cbservicesllc;2066128 said:


> Anyone that can spare a truck I'll take it... or a skid... or a loader East Maple Grove


Seriously?


----------



## qualitycut

You know what i hate more than plowing. ..







Shoveling


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;2066126 said:


> Blame SSS....


Could be. I hope he doesn't scrape up all the rocks.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Schools...DEAD!!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2066133 said:


> Schools...DEAD!!


As in plowed hopefully


----------



## ryde307

Drakeslayer;2066125 said:


> This Cafeing chip seal is eating the Cafe out of my cutting edge.


Are we on the same lot?



LwnmwrMan22;2066133 said:


> Schools...DEAD!!


Those two words together probably just put you on some sort of watch list.


----------



## ryde307

Only ran our two bigger salter and left the two smaller ones out of trucks. One big one is down now.
Our loader I guess lost heat 45 min ago and when I pulled into the lot had a cloud of smoke coming from the engine bay. Coolant all over, possibly some oil, and no coolant in the reservoir. Guessing it got overheated just a bit. Might have a cheap loader for sale.
Sidewalks are a bit behind but otherwise it's going ok. With how wet this is if it was supposed to drop temps tomorrow we would need a few 100 tons of salt. Also happy there is not 6 inches of this wet stuff.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

What a g dam mess


----------



## jimslawnsnow

34° attm......


----------



## Green Grass

Where is all the snow?? I can hardly find a inch


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2066130 said:


> Seriously?


Yes 612-810-3288


----------



## qualitycut

Just got a text from a school asking if i could plow it by 6am nothing like waiting till last minute my god


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2066132 said:


> Could be. I hope he doesn't scrape up all the rocks.


The lawn guy will have about 4 ton to get out of the grass in the spring. Every roll was caked with chips.


----------



## ryde307

Drakeslayer;2066143 said:


> The lawn guy will have about 4 ton to get out of the grass in the spring. Every roll was caked with chips.


We left some nice piles as well. 
SSS we will just make a list of sites you can pick up piles in the spring. You won't have to buy more for next season.


----------



## SnowGuy73

34, light breeze, overcast.


----------



## qualitycut

So far I'm only at 1 roll of sod


----------



## SnowGuy73

My concrete driveway is nearly dry.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2066142 said:


> Just got a text from a school asking if i could plow it by 6am nothing like waiting till last minute my god


Ain't mine. Besides the one we have to wait until 5 am because the old codger next door thinks he's being attacked in Nam again with the hanging of the plow in the middle of the night.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My plowed lots that turned white are turning black again 2 hours later.


----------



## qualitycut

So far like the wideout. Didnt know about the rubber edges on the wings but they do not dig into the pavement when going forward in scoop at a goofy angle on the drieways


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2066149 said:


> Ain't mine. Besides the one we have to wait until 5 am because the old codger next door thinks he's being attacked in Nam again with the hanging of the plow in the middle of the night.


not doing it they seem like bad luck


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Man I hate that sound......


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2066154 said:


> Man I hate that sound......


Crunching body panels?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Still looking for some extra help for a couple hours if anyone is interested


----------



## wenzelosllc

At first I thought I was going to hate this rain but now a lot of these driveways have melted down to almost nothing.


----------



## qualitycut

First customer fired of the year


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;2066158 said:


> First customer fired of the year


That was quick.


----------



## wenzelosllc

qualitycut;2066158 said:


> First customer fired of the year


Get it out of the way early on I guess.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2066159 said:


> That was quick.


Yea plow thier small road avd cul-de-sac. Said he is going to start calling when there ia inches by 7 end of cul-de-sac 20 ft of his property is weeds abd has tge orange stakes every 2 ft abd said i cant put snow there need to put in neighbors or puah into city street and wing it. I cabt wing into others yard on private street i plow so i push to end where no drives are. Same guy that yelled at me 2 years ago cause half the cul-de-sac was full with snow from not pushing back


----------



## CityGuy

32° and light snow


----------



## wenzelosllc

Someone left a HUGE pile in the middle of 4th st just off highway 61 in WBL. Hopefully this loader is moving it...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

No smashed body panels......thwong from broken return spring.


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;2066137 said:


> Only ran our two bigger salter and left the two smaller ones out of trucks. One big one is down now.
> Our loader I guess lost heat 45 min ago and when I pulled into the lot had a cloud of smoke coming from the engine bay. Coolant all over, possibly some oil, and no coolant in the reservoir. Guessing it got overheated just a bit. Might have a cheap loader for sale.
> Sidewalks are a bit behind but otherwise it's going ok. With how wet this is if it was supposed to drop temps tomorrow we would need a few 100 tons of salt. Also happy there is not 6 inches of this wet stuff.


Should have sold it to me when I asked! If the engine is shot I might be interested.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Fourth wave?????


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2066169 said:


> Fourth wave?????


Bring it melt by 8


----------



## qualitycut

Literally skipping drives that are across from another we need to plow


----------



## qualitycut

Need the sun to come up. Tired


----------



## qualitycut

Well plow driver is doing double duty. Not even *****ing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Tractor down!!! Tractor down!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2066176 said:


> Need the sun to come up. Tired


Yeah, hitting the wall (figuratively) here too.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2066183 said:


> Tractor down!!! Tractor down!!!


Hopefully not on its side


----------



## qualitycut

Since customers always say well the news said we got 4 inches i should bill over 4 if that's the official to the ones who try pulling it on me


----------



## qualitycut

More rain. .....


----------



## SSS Inc.

#done#manageableroutes


----------



## CityGuy

Still snowing. Roads are slushy in spots.


----------



## qualitycut

6 hours and done should put me at avout 7 on a full run


----------



## andersman02

For how wet it is, don't mind not worrying about where I put snow as it's going to melt, and nice not have to salt


----------



## skorum03

Can't find a driveway with more than an inch on it.


----------



## banonea

wenzelosllc;2066118 said:


> Because the homeowners spend all night wishing for it to melt so they don't have to pay.  All the seasonal customers want it to snow everyday to get their moneys worth. :salute:


this........................


----------



## Bill1090

37° 
Only rain here last night.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2066217 said:


> 37°
> Only rain here last night.


Bummer..... with that said im good for a month or 4.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snapped a bracket on the loader arms. Operator thinks he can weld it back together this week.

3 small townhomes left and we are done.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2066226 said:


> Snapped a bracket on the loader arms. Operator thinks he can weld it back together this week.
> 
> 3 small townhomes left and we are done.


Nice!!!!!!!!


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;2066217 said:


> 37°
> Only rain here last night.


33 here

Same here. got up at 3 am and checked and had nothing, went back to bed. fairly sure the wife got me sick:realmad: stuffed up, snot running like crazy. feeling a little better than last night after half a bottle of Nyquill and 4 Sudafed, but still not 100%

Sounds like for the most part things went good for all for the most part.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

2 years ago, the Sr. High alone would take about 25 equipment hours.

Today we had the entire district done in just over 20 equipment hours.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2066229 said:


> 2 years ago, the Sr. High alone would take about 25 equipment hours.
> 
> Today we had the entire district done in just over 20 equipment hours.


Nice......


----------



## qualitycut

Well skipped one with a bunch of shoveling. Hopefully melts.


----------



## Green Grass

32 sleeting.


----------



## qualitycut

Well see how long i can sleep till i get a call


----------



## qualitycut

Looks like the ice needs to start fresh again. Mid January at this rate


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2066162 said:


> Yea plow thier small road avd cul-de-sac. Said he is going to start calling when there ia inches by 7 end of cul-de-sac 20 ft of his property is weeds abd has tge orange stakes every 2 ft abd said i cant put snow there need to put in neighbors or puah into city street and wing it. I cabt wing into others yard on private street i plow so i push to end where no drives are. Same guy that yelled at me 2 years ago cause half the cul-de-sac was full with snow from not pushing back


Same guy that has a bush covering half his sidewalk that you shovel?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2066238 said:


> Well see how long i can sleep till i get a call


Yeah, that's when I usually start playing PS4 right away and try to stay up til noon anyways.

I got my 1 residential to do and we are done.


----------



## banonea

someone was saying they were buying "clear lane" in bulk some ware. was thinking of giving it a try but not sure ware to get it.......anyone got info or opinion.


----------



## unit28

Had 3" concrete isanti


No surprises....


----------



## andersman02

banonea;2066278 said:


> someone was saying they were buying "clear lane" in bulk some ware. was thinking of giving it a try but not sure ware to get it.......anyone got info or opinion.


Ussalt in burnsville, it's what we use. Think it is $92 ish/ton?


----------



## wenzelosllc

Everyone must be sleeping. Usually there's about a dozen new pages when I check back here.


----------



## Ranger620

All in all purty easy day. Was done early but waited in the salt truck for guys trying to finish one lot. Had a 10' pusher an all that would stay in it was about a wheel barrow full just all sloppy water. 
Broke a pin got that fixed quick. Broke a selinoid didn't fix it told him to just go shovel. Skid went down electrical issues not looking forward to figuring that one out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drove out of Forest Lake to do my 1 residential, forgetting I gave my shovel to some shovelers that broke s shovel.

Now I'm driving back to Forest Lake to get a new shovel.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Not sure why everyone is sleeping. The day has just begun!!!


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2066326 said:


> Not sure why everyone is sleeping. The day has just begun!!!


I'm busy getting the Ferris ready to send down the road.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Actually I'm gonna go home, reheat some porkchops/gravy and head to bed. I'm tired. Either that or try to stay up til 6-7. I don't wanna flip my day/nights.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2066326 said:


> Not sure why everyone is sleeping. The day has just begun!!!


I'm up but I do the damn thing today other than going to the bank. Feel like absolute cafe


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2066326 said:


> Not sure why everyone is sleeping. The day has just begun!!!


I'm in class, might as well be sleeping. Going to get the mowers washed and totally put away today. Maybe throw some new decals on Jim's old plow. Maybe get some chicken wings and a beer for lunch or take a nap. Lots of options now that there is snow on the ground and nothing else to do.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2066331 said:


> Actually I'm gonna go home, reheat some porkchops/gravy and head to bed. I'm tired. Either that or try to stay up til 6-7. I don't wanna flip my day/nights.


That sound really good right now. I might have to run to the store.

Don't sleep too long...... one of the locals down here said you folks are looking at another 2" tonight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2066334 said:


> That sound really good right now. I might have to run to the store.
> 
> Don't sleep too long...... one of the locals down here said you folks are looking at another 2" tonight.


I do have .2" after 1 am.


----------



## SSS Inc.

This should be entertaining to see if anyone comes to my kbid preview. Six minutes in and nobody yet. I thought they would be breaking down the gate to get a look at my pallets.


----------



## NorthernProServ

.............


----------



## cbservicesllc

Thanks to the folks on here that texted and called... Appreciate the willingness to help from this crew... Good news is I haven't been fired by the district... attm


----------



## SSS Inc.

Does the district start with an O and is this your first year doing them?


----------



## banonea

31 degrees here just starting to get a little mist


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2066345 said:


> Does the district start with an O and is this your first year doing them?


Yes, been doing a couple trial sites for a few years now... This year we started about a third of the district... Good news is we weren't the only new contractor that had issues...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I suppose I should get some sleep.... JUST IN CASE this less than 1/2" decides to do something.


----------



## dieselplw

SSS, looking at your auction. Do you run your trucks a long time or get new ones every couple years? Just curious about your perspective on longevity etc. I am not interested in buying anything, just curious as to your thoughts.


----------



## Camden

We're all done. For the most part everything went off without a hitch. I had one major scare. I used my sidewalk machine to level some soil this fall and I set the blade to "no-trip" mode and didn't undo it before I took off this morning. Well, I hit a raised piece of concrete and it stopped the machine dead in its tracks. I absolutely flew into the windshield. My head hit the glass harder than it's ever been hit before. I sat in the seat completely dazed and it took about 15 seconds before I could continue. 

Even 4+ hours later I can still feel exactly where my head hit. I'm just thankful I decided to test the machine out before my employees arrived.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2066390 said:


> We're all done. For the most part everything went off without a hitch. I had one major scare. I used my sidewalk machine to level some soil this fall and I set the blade to "no-trip" mode and didn't undo it before I took off this morning. Well, I hit a raised piece of concrete and it stopped the machine dead in its tracks. I absolutely flew into the windshield. My head hit the glass harder than it's ever been hit before. I sat in the seat completely dazed and it took about 15 seconds before I could continue.
> 
> Even 4+ hours later I can still feel exactly where my head hit. I'm just thankful I decided to test the machine out before my employees arrived.


Yikes! You running on the concussion protocol? J/k, glad you and the windshield are in one piece!


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2066390 said:


> We're all done. For the most part everything went off without a hitch. I had one major scare. I used my sidewalk machine to level some soil this fall and I set the blade to "no-trip" mode and didn't undo it before I took off this morning. Well, I hit a raised piece of concrete and it stopped the machine dead in its tracks. I absolutely flew into the windshield. My head hit the glass harder than it's ever been hit before. I sat in the seat completely dazed and it took about 15 seconds before I could continue.
> 
> Even 4+ hours later I can still feel exactly where my head hit. I'm just thankful I decided to test the machine out before my employees arrived.


Holy cafe,
Glad you are OK,
You have to watch out for that stuff in the way,
Now back to the rest of your day....


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;2066391 said:


> Yikes! You running on the concussion protocol? J/k, glad you and the windshield are in one piece!


That was my second thought as well...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2066390 said:


> We're all done. For the most part everything went off without a hitch. I had one major scare. I used my sidewalk machine to level some soil this fall and I set the blade to "no-trip" mode and didn't undo it before I took off this morning. Well, I hit a raised piece of concrete and it stopped the machine dead in its tracks. I absolutely flew into the windshield. My head hit the glass harder than it's ever been hit before. I sat in the seat completely dazed and it took about 15 seconds before I could continue.
> 
> Even 4+ hours later I can still feel exactly where my head hit. I'm just thankful I decided to test the machine out before my employees arrived.


Did that with my big tractor 2 years ago moving snow piles back.

Piles were frozen, so I was hitting them pretty hard to break them up, then hit a soft spot, bucket slammed into the curb, threw me into the windshield, kicked the tractor out of gear.

I sat there for 30 seconds, moving the forward / reverse lever, staring blankly, trying to get the tractor to move, but yet not really trying to figure out why the tractor wasn't moving, if that makes sense.

Sucks.

Good thing the pic was BEFORE that happened!!


----------



## mnlefty

Camden;2066390 said:


> We're all done. For the most part everything went off without a hitch. I had one major scare. I used my sidewalk machine to level some soil this fall and I set the blade to "no-trip" mode and didn't undo it before I took off this morning. Well, I hit a raised piece of concrete and it stopped the machine dead in its tracks. I absolutely flew into the windshield. My head hit the glass harder than it's ever been hit before. I sat in the seat completely dazed and it took about 15 seconds before I could continue.
> 
> Even 4+ hours later I can still feel exactly where my head hit. I'm just thankful I decided to test the machine out before my employees arrived.


Had the same thing happen to me a dozen years ago at the golf course, except in a skid. Running with the bucket along the curb in front of the tennis building taking the wind row to the corners, forgot about where the curb is cut for the sidewalk and smoked the corner hard. Same head smashed on the glass, same dazed feeling. Took me a handful of seconds to figure out the machine sounded funny because my hand or arm moved the throttle at impact, I thought I really jacked something up.


----------



## banonea

mnlefty;2066418 said:


> Had the same thing happen to me a dozen years ago at the golf course, except in a skid. Running with the bucket along the curb in front of the tennis building taking the wind row to the corners, forgot about where the curb is cut for the sidewalk and smoked the corner hard. Same head smashed on the glass, same dazed feeling. Took me a handful of seconds to figure out the machine sounded funny because my hand or arm moved the throttle at impact, I thought I really jacked something up.


Been there as well last year with the new skid. Rolling along in 2 speed, caught a curb and slammed into the drop bar with my rib cage.......thought for sure I cracked a rib, couldn't breath right for a few days


----------



## Greenery

Finally done.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2066390 said:


> We're all done. For the most part everything went off without a hitch. I had one major scare. I used my sidewalk machine to level some soil this fall and I set the blade to "no-trip" mode and didn't undo it before I took off this morning. Well, I hit a raised piece of concrete and it stopped the machine dead in its tracks. I absolutely flew into the windshield. My head hit the glass harder than it's ever been hit before. I sat in the seat completely dazed and it took about 15 seconds before I could continue.
> 
> Even 4+ hours later I can still feel exactly where my head hit. I'm just thankful I decided to test the machine out before my employees arrived.


Was that before or after your glamour shot?


----------



## CityGuy

Still a few flurries floating around.


----------



## CityGuy

Lot's of puddles and wet roads. Going to have to watch for refreeze tonight.


----------



## Green Grass

Greenery;2066422 said:


> Finally done.


Taking lessons from lawnmower?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2066431 said:


> Taking lessons from lawnmower?


I know, right???


----------



## Greenery

You would think so.

The difference is I'm completely done.

Well other than picking up a truck later and maybe a bit of salting tonight.


----------



## IDST

banonea;2066278 said:


> someone was saying they were buying "clear lane" in bulk some ware. was thinking of giving it a try but not sure ware to get it.......anyone got info or opinion.


That was me, don't have the info on me but remind me or shoot me a call


----------



## banonea

jagext;2066441 said:


> That was me, don't have the info on me but remind me or shoot me a call


Thanks. Feel free to messages me when you get a chance


----------



## qualitycut

Orange stakes went in the ground easy


----------



## albhb3

****** in the metro at midnight headed out made it to Menomonie if any of you know the hill right before was where any snow stopped was half way down that hill then nothing but rain for the next 200 miles. still made my apt time in green bay buy 1 min. Then saw the biggest **** driver ever over there she decided to take an exit ramp (far right lane) cars all around and decided she didn't want to take it swerves left hits a car slams on the breaks car behind hits and then she takes off makes a 90* turn and back onto the highway


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;2066391 said:


> Yikes! You running on the concussion protocol? J/k, glad you and the windshield are in one piece!





Doughboy12;2066392 said:


> Holy cafe,
> Glad you are OK,
> You have to watch out for that stuff in the way,
> Now back to the rest of your day....


Thanks for the concern. I don't seem to have any lingering problems but that was definitely a scary moment for me.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2066423 said:


> Was that before or after your glamour shot?


LOL - After...


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2066449 said:


> Orange stakes went in the ground easy


I should really do those one of these days.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2066458 said:


> I should really do those one of these days.


Just did one drive, his wife cabt back up without them lol


----------



## qualitycut

Well that wasnt to bad but no more till after Christmas


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2066478 said:


> Well that wasnt to bad but no more till after Christmas


Amen to that...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Jeez the aditude in this place sucks. I say round 2 Thursday 3" would be sweet


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2066490 said:


> Jeez the aditude in this place sucks. I say round 2 Thursday 13" would be sweet


Nice....! I like that thinking. (IFIFY)


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;2066490 said:


> Jeez the aditude in this place sucks. I say round 2 Thursday 3" would be sweet


x2

We're ready to roll again tonight...and tomorrow...and the next day.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2066490 said:


> Jeez the aditude in this place sucks. I say round 2 Thursday 3" would be sweet


Long as it's not concrete and you come bail me out Thumbs Up


----------



## Bill1090

Heavy snow....


----------



## Bill1090

Bill1090;2066501 said:


> Heavy snow....


And now the sun is out and we are down to flurries.


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;2066507 said:


> And now the sun is out and we are down to flurries.


You are in a hole. It will be back.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2066507 said:


> And now the sun is out and we are down to flurries.


I wish the sun would come out here and dry things out. You could have come up here and plowed with the 550. I left some in a lot yesterday and do it today. It had about 7" total fall on it. It had less than 2" left. I could see the blacktop through the snow. It was like a huge slushy. Once I plowed it off, it left a thin coat of ice. The drives were the same we did during the daylight hours as the temps dropped to 31. Was 34 at 230am.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden, good to hear you are ok. About 5 years ago I believe it was. I was at a town home association (that I still do) I was in my 1445 deere with a boxer cab. I hit a water shut off valve going 12mph. It was in the drive. I cut my forehead open. I saw stars for a while. I was warning the tractor operator after we got done. He had hit it earlier in the morning and broke a few ribs from the steering wheel


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2066511 said:


> You are in a hole. It will be back.


The first time I read this, I thought you were calling him an a hole. Hahaha. I'm must be tired


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2066528 said:


> Camden, good to hear you are ok. About 5 years ago I believe it was. I was at a town home association (that I still do) I was in my 1445 deere with a boxer cab. I hit a water shut off valve going 12mph. It was in the drive. I cut my forehead open. I saw stars for a while. I was warning the tractor operator after we got done. He had hit it earlier in the morning and broke a few ribs from the steering wheel


I did that this morning. Hit something with the Kage and got the lap bar in the ribs. Hurts like hell still


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Wow look at those temps


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2066533 said:


> Wow look at those temps


Jeez. Better get invoices out tomorrow while snows still on the ground


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2066529 said:


> The first time I read this, I thought you were calling him an a hole. Hahaha. I'm must be tired


I call em like I see em......:laughing:


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;2066531 said:


> I did that this morning. Hit something with the Kage and got the lap bar in the ribs. Hurts like hell still


As much as i hate to wate it, wear the seat belt from now on after i did just that


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Snowing pretty good here.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2066559 said:


> Snowing pretty good here.


Got nothing here.....


----------



## banonea

Weather channel calling for 3 to 5 in the Arrowhead of Minnesota


----------



## albhb3

jimslawnsnow;2066533 said:


> Wow look at those temps


yeah baby! booty shorts around lake Calhoun....I know I know racist


----------



## SnowGuy73

banonea;2066568 said:


> Weather channel calling for 3 to 5 in the Arrowhead of Minnesota


Lucky!......


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2066524 said:


> I wish the sun would come out here and dry things out. You could have come up here and plowed with the 550. I left some in a lot yesterday and do it today. It had about 7" total fall on it. It had less than 2" left. I could see the blacktop through the snow. It was like a huge slushy. Once I plowed it off, it left a thin coat of ice. The drives were the same we did during the daylight hours as the temps dropped to 31. Was 34 at 230am.


Maybe I should just sell everything and come work for you!


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;2066511 said:


> You are in a hole. It will be back.


No, she's not home yet.


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;2066528 said:


> Camden, good to hear you are ok. About 5 years ago I believe it was. I was at a town home association (that I still do) I was in my 1445 deere with a boxer cab. I hit a water shut off valve going 12mph. It was in the drive. I cut my forehead open. I saw stars for a while. I was warning the tractor operator after we got done. He had hit it earlier in the morning and broke a few ribs from the steering wheel


I can't even imagine what would've happened to me if I had been going 12mph. I definitely think the outcome would've been much different.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2066490 said:


> Jeez the aditude in this place sucks. I say round 2 Thursday 3" would be sweet


Sounds good to me


----------



## CityGuy

Dang that Arbys was good.


----------



## Doughboy12

Bell says above average temps for the next 2 1/2 weeks.


----------



## skorum03

Had to run to Woodbury so I guess I'll have Five Guys for dinner


----------



## SnowGuy73

Flurries here.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2066591 said:


> Maybe I should just sell everything and come work for you!


you're late for work


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;2066553 said:


> As much as i hate to wate it, wear the seat belt from now on after i did just that


I never think about it in the skid.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak posted.....


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;2066614 said:


> Had to run to Woodbury so I guess I'll have Five Guys for dinner


Way back burger is better


----------



## qualitycut

Feel like lwmr go lay down phone rings


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2066604 said:


> Dang that Arbys was good.


Used to go there weekly got food poisoning2 years ago been there once since. Never sounds good anymore


----------



## qualitycut

Piles froze solid. Cafe that scared me


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2066642 said:


> Way back burger is better


Can't say that I've had that..


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2066624 said:


> you're late for work


Settle down boss. You'll get used to it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;2066492 said:


> x2
> 
> We're ready to roll again tonight...and tomorrow...and the next day.


S x3......Get it??



cbservicesllc;2066495 said:


> Long as it's not concrete and you come bail me out Thumbs Up


You shouldn't have undercut my buddy that's been doing them for 40 years.  Just kidding but if this is the district I'm thinking of our buddy did get screwed. Didn't find out he lost all the schools until November. Did you have to bid by the acre?



Doughboy12;2066605 said:


> Bell says above average temps for the next 2 1/2 weeks.


Lame, I'm still making ice after dark.  The suns power is weak this time of year so I can still get a rink going as long as it dips below freezing for 12+ hours overnight.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2066660 said:


> S x3......Get it??
> 
> You shouldn't have undercut my buddy that's been doing them for 40 years.  Just kidding but if this is the district I'm thinking of our buddy did get screwed. Didn't find out he lost all the schools until November. Did you have to bid by the acre?
> 
> Lame, I'm still making ice after dark.  The suns power is weak this time of year so I can still get a rink going as long as it dips below freezing for 12+ hours overnight.


Interesting... another asphalt company that starts with a C, I assume?

A big demolition company out of the NW metro was not invited back to quote it, so only 3 of us remained that had previously serviced the district... I was very surprised that 2 of the main contractors (your buddy and the demo outfit) did not return this year...

They gave us 9 days to quote Per Push, Per Inch when we had only been doing hourly in the past... and they changed the way the district was split into 3 equal chunks of about 33 acres. Allegedly previous experience counted more than price... Which surprised me even more that your buddy didn't stay in


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2066677 said:


> Interesting... another asphalt company that starts with a C, I assume?
> 
> A big demolition company out of the NW metro was not invited back to quote it, so only 3 of us remained that had previously serviced the district... I was very surprised that 2 of the main contractors (your buddy and the demo outfit) did not return this year...
> 
> They gave us 9 days to quote Per Push, Per Inch when we had only been doing hourly in the past... and they changed the way the district was split into 3 equal chunks of about 33 acres. Allegedly previous experience counted more than price... Which surprised me even more that your buddy didn't stay in


He's not friends with his competition 

I still can't believe the "C" company didn't get any of them.

All in all they don't seem to bad to do. You just need highly skilled operators like ya did today


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2066677 said:


> Interesting... another asphalt company that starts with a C, I assume?
> 
> A big demolition company out of the NW metro was not invited back to quote it, so only 3 of us remained that had previously serviced the district... I was very surprised that 2 of the main contractors (your buddy and the demo outfit) did not return this year...
> 
> They gave us 9 days to quote Per Push, Per Inch when we had only been doing hourly in the past... and they changed the way the district was split into 3 equal chunks of about 33 acres. Allegedly previous experience counted more than price... Which surprised me even more that your buddy didn't stay in


Yes. And I don't think previous experience mattered. The whole thing sounded screwed up at the hands of a "new guy" that's in charge. Not sure if that's true or not. I do know that it was a pretty big blow to our friend. I'm glad someone I know got some work out of it and hope things work out for ya.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2066677 said:


> Interesting... another asphalt company that starts with a C, I assume?
> 
> A big demolition company out of the NW metro was not invited back to quote it, so only 3 of us remained that had previously serviced the district... I was very surprised that 2 of the main contractors (your buddy and the demo outfit) did not return this year...
> 
> They gave us 9 days to quote Per Push, Per Inch when we had only been doing hourly in the past... and they changed the way the district was split into 3 equal chunks of about 33 acres. Allegedly previous experience counted more than price... Which surprised me even more that your buddy didn't stay in


I don't think I would have had the cajones to bid under that time frame.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2066702 said:


> I don't think I would have had the cajones to bid under that time frame.


There not in your service area anyway. Way to close to your house for you


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2066692 said:


> Yes. And I don't think previous experience mattered. The whole thing sounded screwed up at the hands of a "new guy" that's in charge. Not sure if that's true or not. I do know that it was a pretty big blow to our friend. I'm glad someone I know got some work out of it and hope things work out for ya.


I sent you a PM


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2066702 said:


> I don't think I would have had the cajones to bid under that time frame.


It was hours and hours of calculations and site visits...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2066712 said:


> It was hours and hours of calculations and site visits...


I completely understand. I also completely understand the need to bid it while you had your foot in the door.


----------



## Ranger620

Wild up 1-0 end of the second against Chicago. 
Pomnaville with his second goal. He's heating up


----------



## Drakeslayer

Ranger620;2066722 said:


> Wild up 1-0 end of the second against Chicago.
> Pomnaville with his second goal. He's heating up


He's on pace for 4 goals this year!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Has anyone been out and about this afternoon? Are parking lots dry?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2066735 said:


> Has anyone been out and about this afternoon? Are parking lots dry?


I haven't left the couch sense 9 this morning


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2066735 said:


> Has anyone been out and about this afternoon? Are parking lots dry?


Went to menards in elk river they seemed dry. That's the only place I've been today


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2066735 said:


> Has anyone been out and about this afternoon? Are parking lots dry?


Went and got the kids from daycare but was still so tired didn't really pay attention to much of my surroundings.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2066736 said:


> I haven't left the couch sense 9 this morning


Same. I have to go tidy up some sidewalks that were missed, just wondering do I take the truck with the salt, so I can spread some salt, or so I take a truck with blowers to do the walks easier.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Y'all aren't much help.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2066745 said:


> Same. I have to go tidy up some sidewalks that were missed, just wondering do I take the truck with the salt, so I can spread some salt, or so I take a truck with blowers to do the walks easier.


Throw a blower in the truck with salt. Anything that's left is going to be frozen now


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2066746 said:


> Y'all aren't much help.


If they weren't salted earlier they are starting to freeze up by me. The ones I salted yesterday remain wet....not dry. This is just my little area so not sure if that helps you.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2066745 said:


> Same. I have to go tidy up some sidewalks that were missed, just wondering do I take the truck with the salt, so I can spread some salt, or so I take a truck with blowers to do the walks easier.


I would put a blower in the salt truck


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2066735 said:


> Has anyone been out and about this afternoon? Are parking lots dry?


I'm going out to take a look at 11... Got a call a couple hours ago from one daycare that was done at 6AM... Said their lot was a skating rink


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2066747 said:


> Throw a blower in the truck with salt. Anything that's left is going to be frozen now


This. I would bet it's gonna take some effort to get it cleared so hit it with the blower and salt the crap out of it


----------



## Doughboy12

Something going down at the amusement park formally know as Camp Snoopy.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2066746 said:


> Y'all aren't much help.


The walks have a nice coating here.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;2066756 said:


> Something going down at the amusement park formally know as Camp Snoopy.


Like what?


I have my assumptions but I thought I would ask.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2066756 said:


> Something going down at the amusement park formally know as Camp Snoopy.


Huh? ......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2066750 said:


> I would put a blower in the salt truck


I'll have to see if it fits. Normally when I put a pallet in, I can still get a blower and spreader in.

I don't know why, but for some reason, when I put this pallet in my truck, I cut all the pallet wrap off. Now the bags have shifted slightly, and I'm not sure I can get the spreader and the blower in at the same time.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2066756 said:


> Something going down at the amusement park formally know as Camp Snoopy.


# NickelodeonUniverseShutDown #JusticeForSnoopy


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2066762 said:


> Like what?
> 
> 
> I have my assumptions but I thought I would ask.


Don't know. They won't say. Just the half by the Ferris wheel is off limits.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2066772 said:


> Don't know. They won't say. Just the half by the Ferris wheel is off limits.


Someone jump??????


----------



## qualitycut

Might have un fired customer. Talked to the ghy in charge earlier and he talked to the neighbor and i just told him my concerns and hes going to talk to him tomorrow and let me know and i will decide. Told him i will plow all the snow down hill kinda a pia for 400 more a season


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2066775 said:


> Someone jump??????


And we're back open.....weird.


----------



## qualitycut

Jeffrey from nws is hijacking novaks post now. Must be getting back at mnforecaster


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Trying to decide if I wait til morning and clean the 1/2" off that's forecast to fall tonight.

Afraid I might sleep through the alarm though.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Wow, weather bug shows 48 10 days out.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2066788 said:


> Trying to decide if I wait til morning and clean the 1/2" off that's forecast to fall tonight.
> 
> Afraid I might sleep through the alarm though.


Or go throw some salt on it and let it melt when it falls

37 tomorrow


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2066795 said:


> Or go throw some salt on it and let it melt when it falls
> 
> 37 tomorrow


We'll see how my rink does with these temps. It's just water, who cares.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2066785 said:


> Jeffrey from nws is hijacking novaks post now. Must be getting back at mnforecaster


Where at??


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goal!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2066801 said:


> Where at??


The last post he had. Not hacking Novak, but 'arguing' with those that say forecasters are never right.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2066795 said:


> Or go throw some salt on it and let it melt when it falls
> 
> 37 tomorrow


That's what I'm gonna go do. Drive around til midnight, then go to sleep without an alarm on.


----------



## CityGuy

Got home just in time to see the end of the game.




28° light snow.


----------



## Doughboy12

Home safe and sound. #NoShotsFired.


----------



## Camden

I called most of the guys back in at 5. We've received a solid coating this evening and according to the radar we're going to have a little blob come over us in the next hour or two. This storm is going to turn out to be a nice little money maker.


----------



## CityGuy

Nice win for the Wild.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2066814 said:


> I called most of the guys back in at 5. We've received a solid coating this evening and according to the radar we're going to have a little blob come over us in the next hour or two. This storm is going to turn out to be a nice little money maker.


That blob looks like it could easily reach my northern stuff dragging Lake moisture down from Lake Superior.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2066833 said:


> That blob looks like it could easily reach my northern stuff dragging Lake moisture down from Lake Superior.


#LES #ihatehashtags


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2066833 said:


> That blob looks like it could easily reach my northern stuff dragging Lake moisture down from Lake Superior.


It's over me now and it's not really doing much. But yeah, it's bending toward you.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's icy out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2066840 said:


> It's over me now and it's not really doing much. But yeah, it's bending toward you.


It looks much more drastic on the upper miss valley loop than the local radar.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2066843 said:


> It looks much more drastic on the upper miss valley loop than the local radar.


cant see treated surfaces accumulating and if they do I would think it would melt early morning


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Truck has gone up 2 degrees since I filled up. Currently at 28°F.


----------



## Ranger620

Weather looks nice. I'm getting a few things fixed up and I'm gonna go chase ditch chickens Thursday Gonna get board soon


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2066847 said:


> Truck has gone up 2 degrees since I filled up. Currently at 28°F.


My phone went from 28 to 30 in least 20 min


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2066851 said:


> Weather looks nice. I'm getting a few things fixed up and I'm gonna go chase ditch chickens Thursday Gonna get board soon


Dont miss


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

5 stops, 3 issues so far. None of which were noted before.

2 guys have been told about before. 1 chalked up to a new driver in a sub's truck. 

School has a ramp to get the tool cat to reach into their salt spreader. Unfortunately, it's EXACTLY where you need to push a tight area of snow.

Of course the new guy out snow there and blocked the ramp.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2066853 said:


> Dont miss


Buddy went to the areas we went last year. Said they (2 of them) should have been done by 11 they did some missing. Guess it's the spot not the shooter lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like that snow coming from Duluth is losing the moisture from the Lake.

There's virtually no moisture over the lake, Certainly the greens are gone.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2066866 said:


> Looks like that snow coming from Duluth is losing the moisture from the Lake.
> 
> There's virtually no moisture over the lake, Certainly the greens are gone.


Quite the impressive stream heading for Willmar


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2066868 said:


> Quite the impressive stream heading for Willmar


Congrats for them???


----------



## Greenery

First lot 95% dry.


----------



## Camden

Light snow continues to fall. I'm off to bed.


----------



## Greenery

I need to get some new rubber for a set of buyers wings. Any suggestions on something a little more durable and where to get it?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

First bank was icy where the cars were parked, like they shaded the blacktop from warming up enough to dry out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

2 Rockstars down, 2 bags of Gummy Peaches in the arm rest. Guess I'm not going to bed yet.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;2066872 said:


> I need to get some new rubber for a set of buyers wings. Any suggestions on something a little more durable and where to get it?


Truck mud flaps that one uses for making striping kits for mowers?
Maybe double up rubber belting from Fleet Farm that's used for conveyors?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Couple 13/14 flakes starting to fall in the Lino Lakes / Centerville area.

Literally, 13/14 flakes.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Second bank in Vadnais Heights......

Where I salted on Thanksgiving, there was still just enough residual in the blacktop where it's basically dry. 

Where I didn't salt (drive through lanes) there are icy patches. All south facing.


----------



## Doughboy12

Keep up the good work. 38 degrees tomorrow is going to help my hill. I have to use 4 wheel drive ... attm


----------



## IDST

Icy here over in Woodbury. Glare ice in some lots


----------



## Greenery

The two lots I needed to check were clear for the most part. Couple spots where cars were parked and a few low spots with puddles freezing up.

Time for some ps4.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;2066872 said:


> I need to get some new rubber for a set of buyers wings. Any suggestions on something a little more durable and where to get it?


I can't remember where it is but they make steel ones


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2066881 said:


> Keep up the good work. 38 degrees tomorrow is going to help my hill. I have to use 4 wheel drive ... attm


You need to buy a salt spreader!! I got one you can buy


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;2066877 said:


> Truck mud flaps that one uses for making striping kits for mowers?
> Maybe double up rubber belting from Fleet Farm that's used for conveyors?


Arigatõ sensai.

I think I'm going to try and find some polyurethane like what's used as a cutting edge.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2066880 said:


> Second bank in Vadnais Heights......
> 
> Where I salted on Thanksgiving, there was still just enough residual in the blacktop where it's basically dry.
> 
> Where I didn't salt (drive through lanes) there are icy patches. All south facing.


Same kind of stuff here... spotty salting only


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I've had enough. Needed a 20 minute nap to get back home. 

Someone call me if it snows 1.01" in the next 5.75 hours.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2066889 said:


> I've had enough. Needed a 20 minute nap to get back home.
> 
> Someone call me if it snows 1.01" in the next 5.75 hours.


Attm............


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2066889 said:


> I've had enough. Needed a 20 minute nap to get back home.
> 
> Someone call me if it snows 1.01" in the next 5.75 hours.


I ended up taking a nap from 7:30 to 1. I'll be up all night now. I would have actually not had my sleep schedule messed up this storm if I wouldn't have done that


----------



## Polarismalibu

There are highs above 50 in the 10 day.


----------



## unit28

Roads white er


----------



## SnowGuy73

29° calm, drizzle.


----------



## CityGuy

28° light snow.


----------



## CityGuy

Roads are slick from the .25 to .5 we got last night.


----------



## CityGuy

I think people are going to be surprised and have to scramble on their zero tolerance accounts.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2066895 said:


> There are highs above 50 in the 10 day.


Really makes a guy want to buy snow equipment


----------



## banonea

Greenery;2066872 said:


> I need to get some new rubber for a set of buyers wings. Any suggestions on something a little more durable and where to get it?


northern tool


----------



## banonea

Greenery;2066886 said:


> Arigatõ sensai.
> 
> I think I'm going to try and find some polyurethane like what's used as a cutting edge.


I would stay with rubber, when you run the curb it wont catch then. I know you can get them online cheap


----------



## djagusch

Greenery;2066872 said:


> I need to get some new rubber for a set of buyers wings. Any suggestions on something a little more durable and where to get it?


Google central plow parts and they have a Pre cut polyurethane kit for it (or did 2 years ago).


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2066926 said:


> I think people are going to be surprised and have to scramble on their zero tolerance accounts.


Agreed........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Decent coating north of the river again.


----------



## TKLAWN

CityGuy;2066926 said:


> I think people are going to be surprised and have to scramble on their zero tolerance accounts.


The coating was pretty well advertised, high of 37 let it melt!


----------



## Bill1090

Well we got about .5" in Onalaska and 2" at home. I'm not plowing the .5 we got.


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;2066942 said:


> The coating was pretty well advertised, high of 37 let it melt!


This......!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;2066949 said:


> Well we got about .5" in Onalaska and 2" at home. I'm not plowing the .5 we got.


Last night???


----------



## Bill1090

cbservicesllc;2066951 said:


> Last night???


Yup........


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2066885 said:


> You need to buy a salt spreader!! I got one you can buy


Naw, I was just being cheap....waiting for the big warm up. :waving:


----------



## banonea

Real quiet in here this morning......think everyone is


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2066885 said:


> You need to buy a salt spreader!! I got one you can buy


Ive been asking if anyone is selling one for months


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2066997 said:


> Ive been asking if anyone is selling one for months


thought you picked up a tornado?


----------



## banonea

Damm I am bored...............


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2066999 said:


> thought you picked up a tornado?


That's what I thought a few times now


----------



## Ranger620

banonea;2067001 said:


> Damm I am bored...............


Yup. I got a few things to fix but no motivation to do so


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2066999 said:


> thought you picked up a tornado?


Still debating, i really don't want to have to plow with it in the back all the time and i dont do that much salting. Hes not in a hurry to sell it so. I would prefer a tailgate salter


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;2067007 said:


> Yup. I got a few things to fix but no motivation to do so


Same here.........


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;2067007 said:


> Yup. I got a few things to fix but no motivation to do so


Same......


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2067008 said:


> Still debating, i really don't want to have to plow with it in the back all the time and i dont do that much salting. Hes not in a hurry to sell it so. I would prefer a tailgate salter


Check out the western Flo-Pro 2. I had one and b it worked great
Has a conveyor so I can do bulk or bag salt or salts and mix


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;2067001 said:


> Damm I am bored...............


Did you get any snow overnight?


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;2067014 said:


> Did you get any snow overnight?


A little dust, nothing that needed attention


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;2066992 said:


> Real quiet in here this morning......think everyone is


Phone's been ringing since 7:30.

Nothing urgent, just customers wanting to talk, more than anything.

Needless to say, I'm on the road again.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2067018 said:


> Phone's been ringing since 7:30.
> 
> Nothing urgent, just customers wanting to talk, more than anything.
> 
> Needless to say, I'm on the road again.


Those were the calls i was getting yesterday too. No one one *****ing just piddly crap.


----------



## Ranger620

So since I was board I started calling at around for a new plow. I got two flat top v's I could get rid of and get one new vxt or dxt. Not sure if you guys covered it but I called a few of the out of state places that are always cheaper shipped here than a guy can buy it here. They will not ship here any more. Since toro bought boss they put a stop to selling out of your area. However if I wanna arrange my own shipping they will sell me a plow. Kinda interesting


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;2067028 said:


> So since I was board I started calling at around for a new plow. I got two flat top v's I could get rid of and get one new vxt or dxt. Not sure if you guys covered it but I called a few of the out of state places that are always cheaper shipped here than a guy can buy it here. They will not ship here any more. Since toro bought boss they put a stop to selling out of your area. However if I wanna arrange my own shipping they will sell me a plow. Kinda interesting


Yeah, just like Toro dealers aren't supposed to post prices on Craigslist ads if it's cheaper than retail.

Did you ask ESI if there was someone they could recommend for shipping?

Uship has always been reasonable for me when I've had stuff shipped that was oversized.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2067025 said:


> Those were the calls i was getting yesterday too. No one one *****ing just piddly crap.


Same here......i think they all forgot how the snow program works......


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;2067028 said:


> So since I was board I started calling at around for a new plow. I got two flat top v's I could get rid of and get one new vxt or dxt. Not sure if you guys covered it but I called a few of the out of state places that are always cheaper shipped here than a guy can buy it here. They will not ship here any more. Since toro bought boss they put a stop to selling out of your area. However if I wanna arrange my own shipping they will sell me a plow. Kinda interesting


How far away, drive and pick it up......


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2067033 said:


> Same here......i think they all forgot how the snow program works......


Or just trying to set thier expectations right away lol


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2067036 said:


> Or just trying to set thier expectations right away lol


Or try to get more service for same price......


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;2067028 said:


> So since I was board I started calling at around for a new plow. I got two flat top v's I could get rid of and get one new vxt or dxt. Not sure if you guys covered it but I called a few of the out of state places that are always cheaper shipped here than a guy can buy it here. They will not ship here any more. Since toro bought boss they put a stop to selling out of your area. However if I wanna arrange my own shipping they will sell me a plow. Kinda interesting


That's going to have a double effect on their pricing. 
Less volume means lower discount from the factory plus the need for higher margins too.


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2067034 said:


> How far away, drive and pick it up......


I think most are on the east coast..........long way to save $1000


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;2067034 said:


> How far away, drive and pick it up......


This. Central Parts Warehouse is priced good from what I've seen/heard. Just a short drive to Chicago.


----------



## Bill1090

Any of you ever gone to the St Paul Ice Show? Worth the couple hour drive?


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;2067040 said:


> I think most are on the east coast..........long way to save $1000


That would be a long drive, but end the boredom........


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2067054 said:


> That would be a long drive, but end the boredom........


Good point.........


----------



## TKLAWN

Ranger620;2067028 said:


> So since I was board I started calling at around for a new plow. I got two flat top v's I could get rid of and get one new vxt or dxt. Not sure if you guys covered it but I called a few of the out of state places that are always cheaper shipped here than a guy can buy it here. They will not ship here any more. Since toro bought boss they put a stop to selling out of your area. However if I wanna arrange my own shipping they will sell me a plow. Kinda interesting


Chain lift


----------



## Ranger620

TKLAWN;2067067 said:


> Chain lift


Ah no. Lol. Boss. Chains are for strapping down a skid not a plow


----------



## Ranger620

Bill1090;2067043 said:


> This. Central Parts Warehouse is priced good from what I've seen/heard. Just a short drive to Chicago.


Central parts was one esi the other. Central parts had a good price but plow mount and wiring. I want plow only. They didn't discount for plow only. Esi is on east coast waiting to find out about me arranging shipping if they will sell it to me or not. Central said their sales were down by a lot.


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;2067069 said:


> Ah no. Lol. Boss. *Chains are for scraping better** and stacking higher*.


Fixed it for ya!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;2067046 said:


> Any of you ever gone to the St Paul Ice Show? Worth the couple hour drive?


It's not bad. If your looking to buy something big then it's worth going


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2067118 said:


> Fixed it for ya!


I was waiting for you to strike


----------



## CityGuy

Been to Randalph for apex and now the slow process of off loading begins.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2067118 said:


> Fixed it for ya!


It does lift fairly higher. Glad i went with it


----------



## unit28

Winds change tonight....will be southerly
Kiss it good-by


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2067069 said:


> Ah no. Lol. Boss. Chains are for strapping down a skid not a plow


If you get a western it would work on your dodge too


----------



## SSS Inc.

If any of you have ever wanted a 12,000# tilt bed trailer I think you should bid on mine. I mention it not because I want more money for it (I really don't care) but its a solid trailer we just don't use it anymore. I'd rather someone that I kind of know pick it up for cheap. Its not listed on k-bid very well since they don't show it tilted. Its sitting at like $500. It's old but it literally was used only in July and August every year.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;2067133 said:


> If any of you have ever wanted a 12,000# tilt bed trailer I think you should bid on mine. I mention it not because I want more money for it (I really don't care) but its a solid trailer we just don't use it anymore. I'd rather someone that I kind of know pick it up for cheap. Its not listed on k-bid very well since they don't show it tilted. Its sitting at like $500. It's old but it literally was used only in July and August every year.


Where's the link for the auction


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;2067135 said:


> Where's the link for the auction


https://www.k-bid.com/auction/10579


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;2067136 said:


> https://www.k-bid.com/auction/10579


I may have to start a pallet auction instead of putting them on the curb each week


----------



## skorum03

unit28;2067125 said:


> Winds change tonight....will be southerly
> Kiss it good-by


"It" being winter?


----------



## Polarismalibu

skorum03;2067140 said:


> "It" being winter?


The little snow and ice left will be gone. Bust out the boat!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;2067139 said:


> I may have to start a pallet auction instead of putting them on the curb each week


I'm more excited about my stacks of pallets leaving the yard than anything. Usually I crunch them up or burn them. I'll take the $25 payup


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2067139 said:


> I may have to start a pallet auction instead of putting them on the curb each week


I have a guy that will pick up pallets for $2/ pallet. He pays me.


----------



## Green Grass

Quality I sent you a PM


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2067143 said:


> I have a guy that will pick up pallets for $2/ pallet. He pays me.


Jeez and here I have been putting them on the curb at the shop each week


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2067143 said:


> I have a guy that will pick up pallets for $2/ pallet. He pays me.


I'm only at 50¢. :realmad: Probably the same guy that bid on my pallets. I know there are guys that refurbish and sell them.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;2067136 said:


> https://www.k-bid.com/auction/10579


If I buy the paver which is currently at $55. Would you come over and show me how to use it and pave my driveway I could buy that pave my driveway sell it and I'd get a "free" driveway


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;2067148 said:


> If I buy the paver which is currently at $55. Would you come over and show me how to use it and pave my driveway I could buy that pave my driveway sell it and I'd get a "free" driveway


Swing past mine first for the trial effort


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;2067152 said:


> Swing past mine first for the trial effort


Good idea. I can get all the kinks worked out on your driveway lol


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;2067121 said:


> I was waiting for you to strike


I'm never more than a click away.


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;2067141 said:


> The little snow and ice left will be gone. Bust out the boat!


That's my plan for Saturday. Talking 50° for here.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;2067148 said:


> If I buy the paver which is currently at $55. Would you come over and show me how to use it and pave my driveway I could buy that pave my driveway sell it and I'd get a "free" driveway


Sorry, no can do.  All I know is I don't have to haul it anywhere and it has surpassed the scrap value. I just hauled 2500#'s of milling bits to the scrap yard and only got $42. Last year I got about $200.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2067144 said:


> Quality I sent you a PM


Replied.......


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2067142 said:


> I'm more excited about my stacks of pallets leaving the yard than anything. Usually I crunch them up or burn them. I'll take the $25 payup


I would rather drink and burn them


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2067161 said:


> I would rather drink and burn them


I have more I can burn.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2067160 said:


> Replied.......


Sent the info on


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;2067159 said:


> Sorry, no can do.  All I know is I don't have to haul it anywhere and it has surpassed the scrap value. I just hauled 2500#'s of milling bits to the scrap yard and only got $42. Last year I got about $200.


Scrap has definitely come down. I did the same thing with some aluminum the other day. Got half of what I was used to


----------



## jimslawnsnow

i guess I'll look to update summer stuff


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2067161 said:


> I would rather drink and burn them


That's what I do. Better value IMO.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2067163 said:


> I have more I can burn.


There's NEVER too much to burn.


----------



## CityGuy

And now to add more slosh balls.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2067189 said:


> And now to add more slosh balls.


Did they work.......or is that why you are adding more, because they didn't.?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Another active shooter in California.


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;2067207 said:


> Did they work.......or is that why you are adding more, because they didn't.?


They did. Just needed them to settle more. Probably add more tomorrow as well.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2067212 said:


> Another active shooter in California.


Is that what's going on in San Bernardino?


----------



## wenzelosllc

SSS Inc.;2067133 said:


> If any of you have ever wanted a 12,000# tilt bed trailer I think you should bid on mine. I mention it not because I want more money for it (I really don't care) but its a solid trailer we just don't use it anymore. I'd rather someone that I kind of know pick it up for cheap. Its not listed on k-bid very well since they don't show it tilted. Its sitting at like $500. It's old but it literally was used only in July and August every year.


I could use a new trailer. ... those boards look a little rough though.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2067212 said:


> Another active shooter in California.


20 people plus shooter still at large


----------



## qualitycut

I should probably winterize everything sometime here.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2067221 said:


> Is that what's going on in San Bernardino?


Yes..........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like a day of driving tomorrow. Drive to Pine City to drop a truck for recalls, then to Mankato to pick up the part for my tractor.

Arnold's has the part, been sitting on the shelf since 2010. They said make an offer, and they too my offer.  shoulda went lower.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2067146 said:


> Jeez and here I have been putting them on the curb at the shop each week


Same here!!! :realmad:


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2067152 said:


> Swing past mine first for the trial effort


Same here! Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2067223 said:


> 20 people plus shooter still at large


Son of a B... I need to file my Carry Permit paperwork with the County... like tomorrow...


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2067247 said:


> Looks like a day of driving tomorrow. Drive to Pine City to drop a truck for recalls, then to Mankato to pick up the part for my tractor.
> 
> Arnold's has the part, been sitting on the shelf since 2010. They said make an offer, and they too my offer.  shoulda went lower.


Sweet you should grab my sled deck in Madison lake while your down there


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

cbservicesllc;2067254 said:


> Son of a B... I need to file my Carry Permit paperwork with the County... like tomorrow...


Do it now. Do not wait. And buy what you want for a handgun asap. Just my opinion, as you may not have the opportunity in the near future...


----------



## albhb3

here comes obluber spewing anti gun rhetoric in 5,4,3,2,


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ironwood-Mn;2067257 said:


> Do it now. Do not wait. And buy what you want for a handgun asap. Just my opinion, as you may not have the opportunity in the near future...


Yeah my wife and I just did the class on Saturday, I would have had it filed Monday if it wasn't for the snow...

It's too bad they changed the law in January too where you can't claim ignorance on the gun free zone signs... They don't just ask you to leave now, you can be charged


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;2067223 said:


> 20 people plus shooter still at large


20 dead??????


----------



## ryde307

Ranger620;2066855 said:


> Buddy went to the areas we went last year. Said they (2 of them) should have been done by 11 they did some missing. Guess it's the spot not the shooter lol


Perfect I will meet you there. Where is it?



Greenery;2066886 said:


> Arigatõ sensai.
> 
> I think I'm going to try and find some polyurethane like what's used as a cutting edge.


How big are they? We cut our own from a big sheet.



cbservicesllc;2067260 said:


> Yeah my wife and I just did the class on Saturday, I would have had it filed Monday if it wasn't for the snow...


I need to hurry up and do the class.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2067255 said:


> Sweet you should grab my sled deck in Madison lake while your down there


I smell a road trip........:waving:


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

cbservicesllc;2067260 said:


> Yeah my wife and I just did the class on Saturday, I would have had it filed Monday if it wasn't for the snow...


Funny story - I was buying on credit some years back. They wanted 2 forms of government I.d. I gave them my dl and my permit card. The lady started crying. Literally. She did not want to accept it. She would have lost the sale if her manager didn't agree to take it.


----------



## Doughboy12

Ironwood-Mn;2067272 said:


> Funny story - I was buying on credit some years back. They wanted 2 forms of government I.d. I gave them my dl and my permit card. The lady started crying. Literally. She did not want to accept it. She would have lost the sale if her manager didn't agree to take it.


Um......pretty sure that isn't a form of I.D.


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

How big are they? We cut our own from a big sheet.


Where do you buy poly sheets?


----------



## Doughboy12

Ironwood-Mn;2067274 said:


> How big are they? We cut our own from a big sheet.
> 
> Where do you buy poly sheets?


At the poly sheet store......there are a few of them in the area.

http://www.eplastics.com/m/mobile.h...DPE High Density Polyethylene Sheet&catid=135


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

Doughboy12;2067273 said:


> Um......pretty sure that isn't a form of I.D.


Why not? Government issued, my name on it. No difference from a driver license in that respect?


----------



## Doughboy12

Ironwood-Mn;2067276 said:


> Why not? Government issued, my name on it. No difference from a driver license in that respect?


You took the class. You should know the answers.

If it was an ID you wouldn't need your DL with it to prove who you are when carrying it.
Just trying to educate here. Not looking for a fight/argument. The state doesn't treat it as an ID.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2067269 said:


> Perfect I will meet you there. Where is it?
> 
> How big are they? We cut our own from a big sheet.
> 
> I need to hurry up and do the class.


If i had a dog i would go, dont think my boxers would do very well.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2067297 said:


> If i had a dog i would go, dont think my boxers would do very well.


One dog should be able to run enough for all three of us...
:waving:


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

Doughboy12;2067284 said:


> You took the class. You should know the answers.
> 
> If it was an ID you wouldn't need your DL with it to prove who you are when carrying it.
> Just trying to educate here. Not looking for a fight/argument. The state doesn't treat it as an ID.


Point taken. I understand what you are saying, and I just think a little differently. Our right to carry is changed when the government wants to identify those who carry. But, like I said, you have a good point - no offense was taken, and I truly hope you feel the same.


----------



## Doughboy12

Ironwood-Mn;2067301 said:


> Point taken. I understand what you are saying, and I just think a little differently. Our right to carry is changed when the government wants to identify those who carry. But, like I said, you have a good point - no offense was taken, and I truly hope you feel the same.


We're good.


----------



## banonea

WC is calli for temperatures in the upper 40's for the next week. At that rate i will need to pull out the lawn care equipment.......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2067308 said:


> WC is calli for temperatures in the upper 40's for the next week. At that rate i will need to pull out the lawn care equipment.......


Plowed at an account yesterday. The grass is about 6"-7" tall. I guess I could mow it off next week


----------



## albhb3

14 dead 14 injured jeesh


----------



## albhb3

shoot on site don't take these scum bags in if they haven't jumped the boarder yet


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2067297 said:


> If i had a dog i would go, dont think my boxers would do very well.


More of a boxer brief sorta guy, the short ones, the ones that kinda look like boy shorts.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

albhb3;2067316 said:


> shoot on site don't take these scum bags in if they haven't jumped the boarder yet


There wouldn't be justice then. How dare the police be judge jury and executioner.


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;2067319 said:


> There wouldn't be justice then. How dare the police be judge jury and executioner.


I'm pretty sure that's sarcasm ever look up the crime rates down there in that part of the world makes Minneapolis look like Lakeville

ISIS???


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2067318 said:


> More of a boxer brief sorta guy, the short ones, the ones that kinda look like boy shorts.


Very very TMI............


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2067270 said:


> I smell a road trip........:waving:


When I get time yes


----------



## dieselplw

Yup going to be a long winter.... No snow. Those of you that bought new ice houses can't even use them


----------



## albhb3

Doughboy12;2067325 said:


> Very very TMI............


haha thought the same


----------



## albhb3

dieselplw;2067328 said:


> Yup going to be a long winter.... No snow. Those of you that bought new ice houses can't even use them


sure they can for a storage unit


----------



## Polarismalibu

dieselplw;2067328 said:


> Yup going to be a long winter.... No snow. Those of you that bought new ice houses can't even use them


I have spent 5 nights in mine already. I don't need ice to use it


----------



## dieselplw

albhb3;2067331 said:


> sure they can for a storage unit


There you go!


----------



## dieselplw

Polarismalibu;2067332 said:


> I have spent 5 nights in mine already. I don't need ice to use it


I've been hoping to do some fishing myself. I'm hoping for colder temps if no snow at least let a guy fish!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2067332 said:


> I have spent 5 nights in mine already. I don't need ice to use it


Sheesh, just had a kid and already that far in the dog house??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone still looking to get their deer???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

dieselplw;2067328 said:


> Yup going to be a long winter.... No snow. Those of you that bought new ice houses can't even use them


Pffffttt....even us with portables won't be able to use them at this rate.


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;2067336 said:


> Sheesh, just had a kid and already that far in the dog house??


that's called an escape smart man


----------



## dieselplw

LwnmwrMan22;2067338 said:


> Pffffttt....even us with portables won't be able to use them at this rate.


I know! That's what I use


----------



## albhb3

get out the boat


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2067337 said:


> Anyone still looking to get their deer???


thats a nice one


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2067336 said:


> Sheesh, just had a kid and already that far in the dog house??


It was all before the baby. Deer/duck hunting


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2067343 said:


> It was all before the baby. Deer/duck hunting


Atta boy. Go get'em. Multitasking. :waving:

Oops. I forgot the hashtags.


----------



## Ranger620

ryde307;2067269 said:


> Perfect I will meet you there. Where is it


Was planning on going this week but took 2 naps and sat on the internet all day. Gonna go next week. There's a get together at caribou this weekend to not sure I'll go though. 
I'll give you a heads up when I'm gonna go


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2067260 said:


> Yeah my wife and I just did the class on Saturday, I would have had it filed Monday if it wasn't for the snow...
> 
> It's too bad they changed the law in January too where you can't claim ignorance on the gun free zone signs... They don't just ask you to leave now, you can be charged


Back side to that is the signs have to be correct size and in the specific spots. Or did they change that law too? 
I carry 99% of the time and never look for signs just a simple don't ask don't tell policy here


----------



## albhb3

sweet they just shot them fawks up in cali navigator is gonna be cheap dead on the street....BLM is gonna be pithed


----------



## albhb3

Ranger620;2067365 said:


> Was planning on going this week but took 2 naps and sat on the internet all day. Gonna go next week. There's a get together at caribou this weekend to not sure I'll go though.
> I'll give you a heads up when I'm gonna go


don't feel bad I got my 1.5 hour nappy nap as well


----------



## albhb3

officers down


----------



## unit28

albhb3;2067379 said:


> sweet they just shot them fawks up in cali navigator is gonna be cheap dead on the street....BLM is gonna be pithed


OK unit......


----------



## albhb3

unit28;2067387 said:


> OK unit......


IDGI lwwmmr should be happy ones still alive gonna get a long time in the big house on the tax payer dime


----------



## albhb3

I want a skid like that


----------



## unit28

Oh boy.......





President Barack Obama was briefed on the attack by his homeland security adviser.

He said it was too early to know the shooters' motives, but urged the country to take steps to reduce the frequency of mass shootings. He told CBS that stricter gun laws, including stronger background checks, would make the country safer.

"The one thing we do know is that we have a pattern now of mass shootings in this country that has no parallel anywhere else in the world,


and there's some steps we could take, not to eliminate every one of these mass shootings, but to improve the odds that they don't happen as frequently," Obama said.


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;2067404 said:


> I want a skid like that


 Bloomington has one


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

albhb3;2067393 said:


> IDGI lwwmmr should be happy ones still alive gonna get a long time in the big house on the tax payer dime


Half the people think unit speaks (types) cryptically, and I'm thinking he thought your post was a bit cryptic without knowing what you're talking about.


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;2067408 said:


> Bloomington has one


you think they would let me take it for a spin word has its a trispeed


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

D-spot...... 56 chicken wings ordered for the 4 of us.


----------



## albhb3

unit28;2067406 said:


> Oh boy.......
> 
> President Barack Obama was briefed on the attack by his homeland security adviser.
> 
> He said it was too early to know the shooters' motives, but urged the country to take steps to reduce the frequency of mass shootings. He told CBS that stricter gun laws, including stronger background checks, would make the country safer.
> 
> "The one thing we do know is that we have a pattern now of mass shootings in this country that has no parallel anywhere else in the world,
> 
> and there's some steps we could take, not to eliminate every one of these mass shootings, but to improve the odds that they don't happen as frequently," Obama said.


told ya he couldn't keep his mouth shut... who knows maybe that loud mouth on SNF will go on a tirade again


----------



## unit28

Obama should get out more often

Thinking the USA has no comps to gun violence .....really?


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;2067418 said:


> D-spot...... 56 chicken wings ordered for the 4 of us.


not enough... h0w much that run


----------



## albhb3

unit28;2067420 said:


> Obama should get out more often
> 
> Thinking the USA has no comps to gun violence .....really?


hes been out plenty lately droning on about global warming, unicorns and fairy dust


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;2067417 said:


> you think they would let me take it for a spin word has its a trispeed


Here's a good pic


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;2067423 said:


> Here's a good pic


yep its official that's badass


----------



## albhb3

anyone else see that skid that sunk in the parking lot in st paul broke straight through


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;2067373 said:


> Back side to that is the signs have to be correct size and in the specific spots. Or did they change that law too?
> I carry 99% of the time and never look for signs just a simple don't ask don't tell policy here


One of the reasons to carry concealed. If they find out you are carrying you have a chance to leave without penalty....unless it is a school or one of the other listed off limit places. A sign is there to inform the bad guys there are unarmed victims available. Signs all over at MOA but if you think I was there naked you would be mistaken. Even sat and listened to the St. Paul band play xmas songs...:laughing:


----------



## TKLAWN

albhb3;2067424 said:


> yep its official that's badass


Sweet!

Looks like a CAT with armor


----------



## albhb3

mark my words people are gonna be all up in arms with them laying in the street


----------



## albhb3

TKLAWN;2067432 said:


> Sweet!
> 
> Looks like a CAT with armor


The Rook Tactical Vehicle is custom designed and fabricated by Ring Power Corporation, the North and Central Florida Caterpillar® dealer. The Rook tactical vehicle is build from a Cat® chassis and contains rubber tracks, dual joystick controls, cameras, gun port holes, rear and front lights, an enclosed cab with air conditioning/heat and operator comfort seat, custom installed bullet-proof glass, and NIJ Level IV armor cab reinforcement fabrication.


----------



## banonea

ranger620;2067373 said:


> back side to that is the signs have to be correct size and in the specific spots. Or did they change that law too?
> I carry 99% of the time and never look for signs just a simple don't ask don't tell policy here


^^^^^^^^this^^^^&&^^^


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2067418 said:


> D-spot...... 56 chicken wings ordered for the 4 of us.


I almost went there for lunch today.

You should drop some off


----------



## mnlefty

Kinda feel bad for the officer speaking to press... if they're not going to give her enough info to speak intelligently as to what is happening then don't throw her out to the wolves like that.


----------



## Polarismalibu

mnlefty;2067443 said:


> Kinda feel bad for the officer speaking to press... if they're not going to give her enough info to speak intelligently as to what is happening then don't throw her out to the wolves like that.


Yeah she was scrapping for enough words to say


----------



## qualitycut

Faroq saeed is supposedly one of the shooters names


----------



## Polarismalibu

Looks like there setting up to ambush something


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2067452 said:


> Faroq saeed is supposedly one of the shooters names


Is that actually how you spell it? I get a kick out of how they spell stuff. We have one down here by the name of said salad. First name is pronounced Cy eed.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2067452 said:


> Faroq saeed is supposedly one of the shooters names


Isis maybe???


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2067458 said:


> Is that actually how you spell it? I get a kick out of how they spell stuff. We have one down here by the name of said salad. First name is pronounced Cy eed.


My buddy had a guy driving for him with that same name. Wonder if it was him


----------



## qualitycut

Quite the puddle of blood from the one suspect they took out


----------



## Camden

If they don't get this other guy before the sun goes down they're going to be screwed.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

albhb3;2067421 said:


> not enough... h0w much that run


Considering the 10 year old got a double cheeseburger, then it's me, my wife and the 13 year old, throw in a large fry, it was enough.

Just over $70.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2067462 said:


> My buddy had a guy driving for him with that same name. Wonder if it was him


For a while he was always in and out of Jail. It seems like they share about 4 names amongst all the people.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2067467 said:


> Quite the puddle of blood from the one suspect they took out


they should pour some pig fat on him


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;2067474 said:


> Considering the 10 year old got a double cheeseburger, then it's me, my wife and the 13 year old, throw in a large fry, it was enough.
> 
> Just over $70.


what a ripoff holy cafe


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2067438 said:


> I almost went there for lunch today.
> 
> You should drop some off


Pretty sure you're gonna wanna come here for dinner and talk to the new gal behind the bar.


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;2067460 said:


> Isis maybe???


and oblubber wants to let them all in...just sayin and I already called that


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

albhb3;2067478 said:


> what a ripoff holy cafe


It's not normal chicken wings.


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;2067436 said:


> The Rook Tactical Vehicle is custom designed and fabricated by Ring Power Corporation, the North and Central Florida Caterpillar® dealer. The Rook tactical vehicle is build from a Cat® chassis and contains rubber tracks, dual joystick controls, cameras, gun port holes, rear and front lights, an enclosed cab with air conditioning/heat and operator comfort seat, custom installed bullet-proof glass, and NIJ Level IV armor cab reinforcement fabrication.


Is that then guys that had that tv show few years back?


----------



## CityGuy

mnlefty;2067443 said:


> Kinda feel bad for the officer speaking to press... if they're not going to give her enough info to speak intelligently as to what is happening then don't throw her out to the wolves like that.


Dumb pio. Go with statement and walk away.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2067467 said:


> Quite the puddle of blood from the one suspect they took out


Heck yeah it is


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;2067478 said:


> what a ripoff holy cafe


Not really, wings are about 2 times the size of bww wings and way better. Cripes i spent 14 bucks on 3 tacos a chips and salsa and pop for lunch.


----------



## wenzelosllc

So who's the guy slacking on his resi's in WBL/Matomedhi? Got a flurry of calls and emails from some disgruntled customers in one development. 

I did my best to blame it on the storm...


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2067489 said:


> Not really, wings are about 2 times the size of bww wings and way better. Cripes i spent 14 bucks on 3 tacos a chips and salsa and pop for lunch.


FATTY.

I guess that might not be so bad


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;2067495 said:


> FATTY.
> 
> I guess that might not be so bad


I dont price shop when i eat, i like eating to much to not just get what im hungry for


----------



## qualitycut

Might have to do some research and see what atv trails are open and go riding next week


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2067373 said:


> Back side to that is the signs have to be correct size and in the specific spots. Or did they change that law too?
> I carry 99% of the time and never look for signs just a simple don't ask don't tell policy here


Yeah, the signs have certain requirements still... But if it's posted and its right, you can be charged... I get the don't ask don't tell and claiming you didn't see it... but I'm wondering how that will hold up since it is untested as of yet...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2067502 said:


> Yeah, the signs have certain requirements still... But if it's posted and its right, you can be charged... I get the don't ask don't tell and claiming you didn't see it... but I'm wondering how that will hold up since it is untested as of yet...


Well if you do it right they wont know.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2067500 said:


> Might have to do some research and see what atv trails are open and go riding next week


Hit me up if you go I'll go. I know that one we rode last winter is open


----------



## qualitycut

Schaffer just said only snow computer sees is 2.1 in on December 17 .


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2067406 said:


> and there's some steps we could take, not to eliminate every one of these mass shootings, but to improve the odds that they don't happen as frequently," Obama said.


That's a great idea! Every law abiding citizen can now carry!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2067430 said:


> One of the reasons to carry concealed. If they find out you are carrying you have a chance to leave without penalty....unless it is a school or one of the other listed off limit places. A sign is there to inform the bad guys there are unarmed victims available. Signs all over at MOA but if you think I was there naked you would be mistaken. Even sat and listened to the St. Paul band play xmas songs...:laughing:


Yeah, I get it, and it makes sense... Just saying I don't know if I want to be the first one to test the "I didn't see the sign" or "the sign is non-compliant" argument...


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2067502 said:


> Yeah, the signs have certain requirements still... But if it's posted and its right, you can be charged... I get the don't ask don't tell and claiming you didn't see it... but I'm wondering how that will hold up since it is untested as of yet...


This is a tough spot. For example I'm 2-3 years into my 5 year license. January they come out with a new law. I didn't know about it till you said something. So the government gets to change the rules without informing anyone and now your the criminal. Kinda a joke


----------



## cbservicesllc

mnlefty;2067443 said:


> Kinda feel bad for the officer speaking to press... if they're not going to give her enough info to speak intelligently as to what is happening then don't throw her out to the wolves like that.


That was brutal...


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2067452 said:


> Faroq saeed is supposedly one of the shooters names


What's your source? Just curious...

If this is an ISIS deal, we're F'd...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2067522 said:


> This is a tough spot. For example I'm 2-3 years into my 5 year license. January they come out with a new law. I didn't know about it till you said something. So the government gets to change the rules without informing anyone and now your the criminal. Kinda a joke


Right, my thought before I took the class was just ignore the sign and leave if they ask (or if they notice)... but now it got complicated...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2067526 said:


> What's your source? Just curious...
> 
> If this is an ISIS deal, we're F'd...


If I were an isis member and wanted to cause mass death, I'd go to a more populated place so I could get 100's if not thousands


----------



## banonea

I hate waiting for auctions to end:realmad::realmad::realmad::realmad:


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2067526 said:


> What's your source? Just curious...
> 
> If this is an ISIS deal, we're F'd...


Why?

Texas already had an isis situation.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2067526 said:


> What's your source? Just curious...
> 
> If this is an ISIS deal, we're F'd...


I have to find it again. It was a name that went over the police scanner


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2067530 said:


> If I were an isis member and wanted to cause mass death, I'd go to a more populated place so I could get 100's if not thousands


Where my cabin is has a big 4th of July parade celebration all weekend about a town of 200 and over the weekend probably 1000 plus. Imagine if they hit some small town thing like that. Scary to think but maybe people would start taking them serious


----------



## Camden

2700 hours on a Cat 262...too many?


----------



## djagusch

Camden;2067544 said:


> 2700 hours on a Cat 262...too many?


I rented one from ziegler last winter that had that many hrs. No issues all winter, stored outside between snowfalls on site.


----------



## albhb3

Did you guys know the sun was out at 5:15am


----------



## wenzelosllc

albhb3;2067551 said:


> Did you guys know the sun was out at 5:15am


Today? Could have fooled me.


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;2067550 said:


> I rented one from ziegler last winter that had that many hrs. No issues all winter, stored outside between snowfalls on site.


Who knows what was done to it though could have had a new motor or anything else. When i was looking to buy all used ones were getting sold at around the 3k hour mark


----------



## TKLAWN

Camden;2067544 said:


> 2700 hours on a Cat 262...too many?


Maintenance is the key, could run 4,000 hrs with no issues.

I rented a 242 last winter that had 1,200 hrs and it froze the chain case and blew the head gasket. 
I would be pissed as cafe if I bought that one.


----------



## dieselplw

TKLAWN;2067560 said:


> Maintenance is the key, could run 4,000 hrs with no issues.
> 
> I rented a 242 last winter that had 1,200 hrs and it froze the chain case and blew the head gasket.
> I would be pissed as cafe if I bought that one.


I'm not sure about cat models but the older pre emission machines are being more sought after. Kind of like how people love the 5.9 or 7.3. I personally would look for under 1000 hrs


----------



## CityGuy

Wow what a mess in cali.


----------



## banonea

Camden;2067544 said:


> 2700 hours on a Cat 262...too many?





djagusch;2067550 said:


> I rented one from ziegler last winter that had that many hrs. No issues all winter, stored outside between snowfalls on site.





qualitycut;2067558 said:


> Who knows what was done to it though could have had a new motor or anything else. When i was looking to buy all used ones were getting sold at around the 3k hour mark





TKLAWN;2067560 said:


> Maintenance is the key, could run 4,000 hrs with no issues.
> 
> I rented a 242 last winter that had 1,200 hrs and it froze the chain case and blew the head gasket.
> I would be pissed as cafe if I bought that one.





dieselplw;2067562 said:


> I'm not sure about cat models but the older pre emission machines are being more sought after. Kind of like how people love the 5.9 or 7.3. I personally would look for under 1000 hrs


I picked up my 2012 s150 with 5000 hours on it 2 years ago for $13,000.00 sounds like allot for it, but it came from a dairy farm and they would start it in the morning and leave it sit running in the winter all day. thing runs like a champ, only thing I have done with it is filters and 3 door glasses due to stupidity on my behalf.......:angry:

BTW I won my auction and made SSS some cash....:yow!:


----------



## djagusch

banonea;2067566 said:


> I picked up my 2012 s150 with 5000 hours on it 2 years ago for $13,000.00 sounds like allot for it, but it came from a dairy farm and they would start it in the morning and leave it sit running in the winter all day. thing runs like a champ, only thing I have done with it is filters and 3 door glasses due to stupidity on my behalf.......:angry:
> 
> BTW I won my auction and made SSS some cash....:yow!:


I have a 2010 s205 with 4700 hrs. Never have let me down yet. Biggest issue i have is water in the fuel. I haul it to tri state every fall for fresh fluids/filters and check things over. 4 years maybe $2500 in maintenance and minor repairs (seal, hose, valve cover gasket).

If the price on the 262 reflects the hours it should be fine if maintained decent.


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;2067566 said:


> BTW I won my auction and made SSS some cash....:yow!:


You bought that green truck didn't you?


----------



## dieselplw

djagusch;2067580 said:


> I have a 2010 s205 with 4700 hrs. Never have let me down yet. Biggest issue i have is water in the fuel. I haul it to tri state every fall for fresh fluids/filters and check things over. 4 years maybe $2500 in maintenance and minor repairs (seal, hose, valve cover gasket).
> 
> If the price on the 262 reflects the hours it should be fine if maintained decent.


I agree with djagusch they will go along way with proper maint. That's the wild card when buying used. If planning on keeping it around for a long time look for one with lower hours and you do all the maint and take care of it it will go a long time. Lots of companies pound them into the dirt and dump them. If you look at the machine closely you should be able to tell how it was maintained.


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;2067596 said:


> You bought that green truck didn't you?


nope, the 1976 dump, the big one..... I hope I wasn't biding against anyone here.

I had the bid on the green one, decided to focus my money on the '76


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;2067601 said:


> nope, the 1976 dump, the big one..... I hope I wasn't biding against anyone here.
> 
> I had the bid on the green one, decided to focus my money on the '76


Nice! I was going to big on the green 1 ton but somehow forgot about it.


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;2067609 said:


> Nice! I was going to big on the green 1 ton but somehow forgot about it.


I tjink it went around 2200


----------



## Camden

djagusch;2067550 said:


> I rented one from ziegler last winter that had that many hrs. No issues all winter, stored outside between snowfalls on site.


Great to hear you had firsthand experience with one...what did you push with it? How would you rate the cab comfort? 
There are 5 different 262s coming up at various local auctions within the next few days so I think one will be coming home with me (hopefully anyway).


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone have a snow wolf skid plow? Buddy is having problems with it bouncing around .


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2067621 said:


> Anyone have a snow wolf skid plow? Buddy is having problems with it bouncing around .


How old is it?


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2067623 said:


> How old is it?


2 weeks old


----------



## djagusch

Camden;2067618 said:


> Great to hear you had firsthand experience with one...what did you push with it? How would you rate the cab comfort?
> There are 5 different 262s coming up at various local auctions within the next few days so I think one will be coming home with me (hopefully anyway).


It was a "c" model 2012 or so. With dirt tires we used a 9ft snow wolf plow with wings. Handled that fine besides the first snow last year with 12 inches. With snow tires I'm guessing it would of pushed it fine.

Compared to a bobcat the cab is alot smoother/nicer but also I didn't use it much besides moving it etc. Employee that ran it loved it.

Ended up buying a 2010 s185 with 1200 instead of a new cat 242. Main thing why is when at ziegler it seemed like a after thought. Had paperwork etc approved for buying one, etc and nothing seemed to move smoothly. Backed out of the deal. At Tri state the service guys remember me when I call on dumb questions. When I come in once a year they treat me well. That's my main reason I went with the bobcat. I also know Ryde and tk has had good luck at ziegler. Just might of been my salesman. So think about who will service it also.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2067621 said:


> Anyone have a snow wolf skid plow? Buddy is having problems with it bouncing around .


Operator error mostly likely.. Or the new cutting wasn't wore down enough yet.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2067625 said:


> 2 weeks old


Never mind then. They had some issues on the older ones with where the plow attaches to the gram on the bottom


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;2067621 said:


> Anyone have a snow wolf skid plow? Buddy is having problems with it bouncing around .


Describe bouncing? Its fixed to the pivot plate on the bottom and the top point is a pin in a "y" slot to allow it to tilt with the pavement. So it shouldn't bounce there. It has a trip edge maybe with the bottom ice slime from the storm it was catching a flicking up. Cutting edge might not be broken in either.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2067631 said:


> Operator error mostly likely.. Or the new cutting wasn't wore down enough yet.


He bought 2 and it's just the 1. Cutting edge sounds reasonable


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;2067634 said:


> Describe bouncing? Its fixed to the pivot plate on the bottom and the top point is a pin in a "y" slot to allow it to tilt with the pavement. So it shouldn't bounce there. It has a trip edge maybe with the bottom ice slime from the storm it was catching a flicking up. Cutting edge might not be broken in either.


Made it sound like odds where it's made to pivot


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;2067638 said:


> Made it sound like odds where it's made to pivot


The pivot pins are just held in with cotter pins. If the bottom pin pops out it will still plow and move alot more.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2067618 said:


> Great to hear you had firsthand experience with one...what did you push with it? How would you rate the cab comfort?
> There are 5 different 262s coming up at various local auctions within the next few days so I think one will be coming home with me (hopefully anyway).


I have a 262D for the winter, put a 10' pusher on it... I ran it for a couple hours the other night and another guy took it from there. Cab comfort is pretty nice, relatively quiet, not much bouncing around making noise... The one I rented has about 300 hours...


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;2067640 said:


> The pivot pins are just held in with cotter pins. If the bottom pin pops out it will still plow and move alot more.


Thanks i will let him know


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2067638 said:


> Made it sound like odds where it's made to pivot


That's where mine gave out. Weld broke on the bottom bracket. I had to have it redone


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2067500 said:


> Might have to do some research and see what atv trails are open and go riding next week


Spider lake are open year around.......except when the close them in the spring thaw time frame.


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;2067502 said:


> Yeah, the signs have certain requirements still... But if it's posted and its right, you can be charged... I get the don't ask don't tell and claiming you didn't see it... but I'm wondering how that will hold up since it is untested as of yet...


You can not be charged if you leave when asked.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2067621 said:


> Anyone have a snow wolf skid plow? Buddy is having problems with it bouncing around .


It's probably because the cutting edge is to new and needs to round a bit


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2067653 said:


> You can not be charged if you leave when asked.


I'm just going by what the instructor said last Saturday... law changed in January


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;2067657 said:


> I'm just going by what the instructor said last Saturday... law changed in January


That is probably a better source...looks like I have some research to do again.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2067661 said:


> That is probably a better source...looks like I have some research to do again.


Just like eveything laws always changing hard to keep up


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2067661 said:


> That is probably a better source...looks like I have some research to do again.


*624.714 CARRYING OF WEAPONS WITHOUT PERMIT; PENALTIES.*

Subd. 17.*Posting; trespass*. (a) A person carrying a firearm on or about his or her person or clothes under a permit or otherwise who remains at a private establishment knowing that the operator of the establishment or its agent has made a* reasonable request* that firearms not be brought into the establishment may be ordered to leave the premises. A person who fails to leave when so requested is guilty of a* petty misdemeanor*. The fine for a first offense must not exceed $25. Notwithstanding section 609.531, a firearm carried in violation of this subdivision is not subject to forfeiture.
(b) As used in this subdivision, the terms in this paragraph have the meanings given.
(1) *"Reasonable request" means a request made under the following circumstances:*
*(i) the requester has prominently posted a conspicuous sign at every entrance* to the establishment containing the following language: "(INDICATE IDENTITY OF OPERATOR) BANS GUNS IN THESE PREMISES.";* or*
*(ii) the requester or the requester's agent personally informs the person that guns are prohibited in the premises and demands compliance.*

I believe what the instructor said was the the word "or" above was changed from "and"


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2067668 said:


> *624.714 CARRYING OF WEAPONS WITHOUT PERMIT; PENALTIES.*
> 
> Subd. 17.*Posting; trespass*. (a) A person carrying a firearm on or about his or her person or clothes under a permit or otherwise who remains at a private establishment knowing that the operator of the establishment or its agent has made a* reasonable request* that firearms not be brought into the establishment may be ordered to leave the premises. A person who fails to leave when so requested is guilty of a* petty misdemeanor*. The fine for a first offense must not exceed $25. Notwithstanding section 609.531, a firearm carried in violation of this subdivision is not subject to forfeiture.
> (b) As used in this subdivision, the terms in this paragraph have the meanings given.
> (1) *"Reasonable request" means a request made under the following circumstances:*
> *(i) the requester has prominently posted a conspicuous sign at every entrance* to the establishment containing the following language: "(INDICATE IDENTITY OF OPERATOR) BANS GUNS IN THESE PREMISES.";* or*
> *(ii) the requester or the requester's agent personally informs the person that guns are prohibited in the premises and demands compliance.*
> 
> I believe what the instructor said was the the word "or" above was changed from "and"


Just my opinion but me being able to defend myself if needed Is worth a misdemeanor and a $25 fine. Plus if ever asked to leave I would leave.


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;2067566 said:


> BTW I won my auction and made SSS some cash....:yow!:


I just got done taking all the tires off!


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;2067668 said:


> *624.714 CARRYING OF WEAPONS WITHOUT PERMIT; PENALTIES.*
> 
> Subd. 17.*Posting; trespass*. (a) A person carrying a firearm on or about his or her person or clothes under a permit or otherwise who remains at a private establishment knowing that the operator of the establishment or its agent has made a* reasonable request* that firearms not be brought into the establishment may be ordered to leave the premises. A person who fails to leave when so requested is guilty of a* petty misdemeanor*. The fine for a first offense must not exceed $25. Notwithstanding section 609.531, a firearm carried in violation of this subdivision is not subject to forfeiture.
> (b) As used in this subdivision, the terms in this paragraph have the meanings given.
> (1) *"Reasonable request" means a request made under the following circumstances:*
> *(i) the requester has prominently posted a conspicuous sign at every entrance* to the establishment containing the following language: "(INDICATE IDENTITY OF OPERATOR) BANS GUNS IN THESE PREMISES.";* or*
> *(ii) the requester or the requester's agent personally informs the person that guns are prohibited in the premises and demands compliance.*
> 
> I believe what the instructor said was the the word "or" above was changed from "and"


So that is fine. You can still go in...."...may be ordered to leave the premises. A person who fails to leave when so requested..."
I see it as business as usual.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2067675 said:


> Just my opinion but me being able to defend myself if needed Is worth a misdemeanor and a $25 fine. Plus if ever asked to leave I would leave.


Right, I agree... I have a feeling most reasonable cops faced with that situation would let you get out of there


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;2067680 said:


> So that is fine. You can still go in...."...may be ordered to leave the premises. A person who fails to leave when so requested..."
> I see it as business as usual.


Yup I agree. The way I read it no fine if asked to leave and you leave.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2067681 said:


> Right, I agree... I have a feeling most reasonable cops faced with that situation would let you get out of there


You still have to be asked to leave though before any issues the way im reading it.


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;2067678 said:


> I just got done taking all the tires off!


Lol nice

Are you going to be around tomorrow, was going to come look at the breaks if i could.....


----------



## qualitycut

Bww must have changed thier wings, they are about twice the size they used to be. Lwmr got me craving wings.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2067682 said:


> Yup I agree. The way I read it no fine if asked to leave and you leave.


I get what you guys are saying, but it's saying you're guilty if you fail to comply with a "reasonable request"...

Then it defines that "reasonable request" as:

1) the Sign, OR

2) the verbal request

If you blow off the sign, you have failed to comply with the "reasonable request"...

But, like Ranger said, a Petty Misdemeanor, oh well... Conceal it well and it won't matter... Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;2067684 said:


> Lol nice
> 
> Are you going to be around tomorrow, was going to come look at the breaks if i could.....


I wasn't planning on it but I can get out there if you would like to come up this way tomorrow. Let me know when you think you would get to our shop and I'll make it work.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2067690 said:


> I get what you guys are saying, but it's saying you're guilty if you fail to comply with a "reasonable request"...
> 
> Then it defines that "reasonable request" as:
> 
> 1) the Sign, OR
> 
> 2) the verbal request
> 
> If you blow off the sign, you have failed to comply with the "reasonable request"...
> 
> But, like Ranger said, a Petty Misdemeanor, oh well... Conceal it well and it won't matter... Thumbs Up


I wonder what would happen if you were in an establishment that had a sign at the front door, and a person with a c&c carried a gun, and shot a terrorist, robber, or just anyone causing harm to others. Would you be seen as a hero? Or someone violating the law?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2067696 said:


> I wonder what would happen if you were in an establishment that had a sign at the front door, and a person with a c&c carried a gun, and shot a terrorist, robber, or just anyone causing harm to others. Would you be seen as a hero? Or someone violating the law?


Probably the 2nd unfortunately


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2067699 said:


> Probably the 2nd unfortunately


Yep... Someone with Lib-Tard-Itis would get ahold of it...


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;2067690 said:


> I get what you guys are saying, but it's saying you're guilty if you fail to comply with a "reasonable request"...
> 
> Then it defines that "reasonable request" as:
> 
> 1) the Sign, OR
> 
> 2) the verbal request
> 
> If you blow off the sign, you have failed to comply with the "reasonable request"...
> 
> But, like Ranger said, a Petty Misdemeanor, oh well... Conceal it well and it won't matter... Thumbs Up


You are ignoring the last part of that sentence. The part that say ordered to leave....


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2067688 said:


> Bww must have changed thier wings, they are about twice the size they used to be. Lwmr got me craving wings.


You figure out if you are riding tomorrow?
There is a gravel pit just south of Dundas to ride in. Not much for trails but a few.
http://www.dnr.state.mn.us/ohv/trail_detail.html?id=32


----------



## qualitycut

K the correct spelling came out now of the name. 

Media has been given the name Sayed Farook*as one of the suspects in the shooting.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2067704 said:


> You figure out if you are riding tomorrow?
> There is a gravel pit just south of Dundas to ride in. Not much for trails but a few.
> http://www.dnr.state.mn.us/ohv/trail_detail.html?id=32


Planning next week. Up north somewhere


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2067706 said:


> K the correct spelling came out now of the name.
> 
> Media has been given the name Sayed Farook*as one of the suspects in the shooting.


****ers.......:realmad:


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2067709 said:


> ****ers.......:realmad:


Also said fbi hasnt ruled out terrorism yet


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2067710 said:


> Also said fbi hasnt ruled out terrorism yet


Doh kay. ....


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2067710 said:


> Also said fbi hasnt ruled out terrorism yet


Also heard he worked there


----------



## Deershack

cbservicesllc;2067719 said:


> Also heard he worked there


If so, they will call it "work place violence"


----------



## cbservicesllc

Deershack;2067722 said:


> If so, they will call it "work place violence"


Bingo......


----------



## albhb3

wenzelosllc;2067557 said:


> Today? Could have fooled me.


Yup would put up a pic but can't figure out how to do it from my phone


----------



## albhb3

Sounds like a husband and wife kill squad down there in California it sounds like it's was filmed with go pros


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;2067727 said:


> Sounds like a husband and wife kill squad down there in California it sounds like it's was filmed with go pros


Where did you see they filmed it?? That's really messed up. If it's true that will answe a lot of questions


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;2067729 said:


> Where did you see they filmed it?? That's really messed up. If it's true that will answe a lot of questions


I heard it on CNN and Fox and MSNBC on the radio also was reported that there was a mini bomb factory in their apartment


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;2067731 said:


> I heard it on CNN and Fox and MSNBC on the radio also was reported that there was a mini bomb factory in their apartment


Jeez that's messed up!


----------



## SnowGuy73

23° breezy, fog.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Temperature for the week went up even more. 

Lame!


----------



## CityGuy

19° fog and mist


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2067747 said:


> Temperature for the week went up even more.
> 
> Lame!


Yup, and for a longer time period too. Atleast you'll have a new fish house again next year


----------



## CityGuy

Sounds like police evicted the BLM group last night. I'm sure that's going to go over well.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2067771 said:


> Sounds like police evicted the BLM group last night. I'm sure that's going to go over well.


Who knows considering most of them were white


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2067775 said:


> Who knows considering most of them were white


Not much media coverage of it. Personally I think that's good. Stop covering it and they will go away.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2067782 said:


> Not much media coverage of it. Personally I think that's good. Stop covering it and they will go away.


Channel 4 had team coverage most of the morning.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2067768 said:


> Yup, and for a longer time period too. Atleast you'll have a new fish house again next year


True that...


----------



## banonea

Considering the weather outlook, it's a good thing I bought something to work on otherwise the wife might divorce me for how bored I would be getting


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2067783 said:


> Channel 4 had team coverage most of the morning.


Was watching 11. Had minimal coverage. More on California


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;2067785 said:


> Considering the weather outlook, it's a good thing I bought something to work on otherwise the wife might divorce me for how bored I would be getting


I should be prestiege 10 on Call of Duty by Christmas.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2067791 said:


> I should be prestiege 10 on Call of Duty by Christmas.


Lol...........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2067783 said:


> Channel 4 had team coverage most of the morning.


So they think that's more important than an act of terrorism?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2067802 said:


> So they think that's more important than an act of terrorism?


Locally, yes. CA was just another guy that went nuts with coworkers.

It wasn't ISIS. ISIS isn't going to randomly shoot up a Christmas party for a social services group.


----------



## wenzelosllc

albhb3;2067725 said:


> Yup would put up a pic but can't figure out how to do it from my phone


I still can't figure out why Lawnsite has an app but Plowsite doesn't. Would make things a lot easier in that respect.


----------



## banonea

wenzelosllc;2067807 said:


> I still can't figure out why Lawnsite has an app but Plowsite doesn't. Would make things a lot easier in that respect.


Download photobucket app, find the photo you want to upload, copy to your clipboard and past to your message. Took me a while to get it as well......


----------



## wenzelosllc

banonea;2067816 said:


> Download photobucket app, find the photo you want to upload, copy to your clipboard and past to your message. Took me a while to get it as well......


Sounds like a bit of work but I guess it's doable.


----------



## banonea

wenzelosllc;2067820 said:


> Sounds like a bit of work but I guess it's doable.


It is fairly easy once you got the app. The app will download your photos. Nice thing is it saves your photos online


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2067771 said:


> Sounds like police evicted the BLM group last night. I'm sure that's going to go over well.


Good! I was watching 11 last night and there was all this discussion from the City about it being time to remove them... Pretty sure that was 2 weeks ago...


----------



## banonea

ware is the closest Cargill location to Shakopee? I was thinking about stopping and talking to them about salt pricing while I am up in the cities today.....


----------



## wenzelosllc

For you ice fishers....


----------



## Ranger620

banonea;2067843 said:


> ware is the closest Cargill location to Shakopee? I was thinking about stopping and talking to them about salt pricing while I am up in the cities today.....


I don't believe there is a location to stop in and talk to people. You end up doing it by phone. All their people are set up before the season I don't think you can go to them mid season and ask for salt. I had an account with them years ago but had problems so I moved on. They were always about $5-8 per ton cheaper


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;2067847 said:


> I don't believe there is a location to stop in and talk to people. You end up doing it by phone. All their people are set up before the season I don't think you can go to them mid season and ask for salt. I had an account with them years ago but had problems so I moved on. They were always about $5-8 per ton cheaper


ok. I think they are the only place that sells clearlane, correct


----------



## Ranger620

banonea;2067853 said:


> ok. I think they are the only place that sells clearlane, correct


Us salt sells clearlane


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2067768 said:


> Yup, and for a longer time period too. Atleast you'll have a new fish house again next year


Lmao. .....


----------



## qualitycut

Go wash the truck and plow off so i can take the damn thing off for the winter.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2067868 said:


> Go wash the truck and plow off so i can take the damn thing off for the winter.


Heck my truck and plow were cleaner when I got back from plowing then when I left the shop


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;2067862 said:


> Us salt sells clearlane


Correct me if I'm wrong but isn't it just like Clearlane but not called that? I guess I should know as I bought a bunch this fall. I should pay more attention.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2067868 said:


> Go wash the truck and plow off so i can take the damn thing off for the winter.


My plows are back in the garage. Usually I will leave them out but after I looked at the forecast I figured they wouldn't be needed for a couple weeks


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;2067870 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but isn't just like Clearlane but not called that? I guess I should know as I bought a bunch this fall. I should pay more attention.


What price did you pay for it per ton


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;2067873 said:


> What place did you pay for it per ton


I'll have to check but we got a deal because we bought it early. I think we paid $80 something. I think it's $95 now, but not sure. I would go there and when you come up today I can show you what it looks like. As far as I know anyone can buy there this year. They had a deal trying to get as much material out of the gate early in the fall so more barges could be brought in.


----------



## skorum03

this is about as boring as it gets.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;2067876 said:


> I'll have to check but we got a deal because we bought it early. I think we paid $80 something. I think it's $95 now, but not sure. I would go there and when you come up today I can show you what it looks like. As far as I know anyone can buy there this year. They had a deal trying to get as much material out of the gate early in the fall so more barges could be brought in.


Sounds about right with the prices I got. Was about 10 cheaper for early delivery before October 1st.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;2067881 said:


> this is about as boring as it gets.


I believe the 10 is empty as well


----------



## ryde307

Ironwood-Mn;2067274 said:


> How big are they? We cut our own from a big sheet.
> 
> Where do you buy poly sheets?


We got ours from a place in Eden Prairie.



Ranger620;2067365 said:


> Was planning on going this week but took 2 naps and sat on the internet all day. Gonna go next week. There's a get together at caribou this weekend to not sure I'll go though.
> I'll give you a heads up when I'm gonna go


I am going this weekend. Probably Sat and Sunday. Let me know if you go. Or just want to go any other time. Or if anyone else wants to goto Caribou and shoot some pheasants.



SSS Inc.;2067870 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but isn't it just like Clearlane but not called that? I guess I should know as I bought a bunch this fall. I should pay more attention.


Correct. They sold Clearlane last season. New ownership now. They make a treated salt but it is not Clearlane. Clearlane is a brand name for Cargills' treated salt.

We also purchased early season. We mix straight salt and treated in the bin. Seems to work well.

The whole point of the treating or "better" ice melts is the other chemicals besides the Sodium Chloride will work at a lower temp. However once these chemicals start the melting process there is enough moisture present for the Sodium Chloride to work.

A more expensive "better" product will not melt more ice it will just start the process at a lower temp. Sodium still has the most melting power in terms of volume melted it just can't get the melting started at low temps.


----------



## qualitycut

Lets see what dip cafe Obama has to say


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2067890 said:


> We got ours from a place in Eden Prairie.
> 
> I am going this weekend. Probably Sat and Sunday. Let me know if you go. Or just want to go any other time. Or if anyone else wants to goto Caribou and shoot some pheasants.
> 
> Correct. They sold Clearlane last season. New ownership now. They make a treated salt but it is not Clearlane. Clearlane is a brand name for Cargills' treated salt.
> 
> We also purchased early season. We mix straight salt and treated in the bin. Seems to work well.
> 
> The whole point of the treating or "better" ice melts is the other chemicals besides the Sodium Chloride will work at a lower temp. However once these chemicals start the melting process there is enough moisture present for the Sodium Chloride to work.
> 
> A more expensive "better" product will not melt more ice it will just start the process at a lower temp. Sodium still has the most melting power in terms of volume melted it just can't get the melting started at low temps.


I would be down to go, looks pretty quit next couple weeks as far as snow goes.


----------



## qualitycut

Question, been a while since i updated my quickbooks using 2012 (dont judge took me forever to figure it out when i started and dont want to change it). Will it automatically transfer all my stuff i have in there now?


----------



## wenzelosllc

qualitycut;2067895 said:


> Question, been a while since i updated my quickbooks using 2012 (dont judge took me forever to figure it out when i started and dont want to change it). Will it automatically transfer all my stuff i have in there now?


When I updated mine it did. You have to update your company file so you can't use it with older versions anymore. I found it worth the update to 2014 from 2012.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2067893 said:


> I would be down to go, looks pretty quit next couple weeks as far as snow goes.


Me you Ryde we get one more we can take two trucks and head out west. Next week any day works for me


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;2067901 said:


> Me you Ryde we get one more we can take two trucks and head out west. Next week any day works for me


I'm in.........hunting or riding.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;2067901 said:


> Me you Ryde we get one more we can take two trucks and head out west. Next week any day works for me


My cousin just got back from ND. Said there were over 1,000 birds per sq mile where he was. He's 60ish. Never seen so many birds.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2067903 said:


> My cousin just got back from ND. Said there were over 1,000 birds per sq mile where he was. He's 60ish. Never seen so many birds.


Shhhhhhhh stop talking


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;2067902 said:


> I'm in.........hunting or riding.


The hunting part.


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;2067905 said:


> The hunting part.


I meant I was in for either.....


----------



## mnlefty

ryde307;2067890 said:


> The whole point of the treating or "better" ice melts is the other chemicals besides the Sodium Chloride will work at a lower temp. However once these chemicals start the melting process there is enough moisture present for the Sodium Chloride to work.
> 
> A more expensive "better" product will not melt more ice it will just start the process at a lower temp. Sodium still has the most melting power in terms of volume melted it just can't get the melting started at low temps.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;2067904 said:


> Shhhhhhhh stop talking


A buddy of mine saw 1,000s per acre!!!!!!


----------



## snowman55

ryde307;2067890 said:


> The whole point of the treating or "better" ice melts is the other chemicals besides the Sodium Chloride will work at a lower temp. However once these chemicals start the melting process there is enough moisture present for the Sodium Chloride to work.
> 
> A more expensive "better" product will not melt more ice it will just start the process at a lower temp. Sodium still has the most melting power in terms of volume melted it just can't get the melting started at low temps.


Calcium chloride has an exothermic reaction with H2O: meaning it actually creates heat. This is why it is the most common additive to get the salt brine working. As far as I know it is the only exothermal deicer used commercially. All the other additives (including sodium chloride) just lower the freezing point of H2O.


----------



## Ranger620

snowman55;2067911 said:


> Calcium chloride has an exothermic reaction with H2O: meaning it actually creates heat. This is why it is the most common additive to get the salt brine working. As far as I know it is the only exothermal deicer used commercially. All the other additives (including sodium chloride) just lower the freezing point of H2O.


You for got to add your signature "raise your prices"


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;2067910 said:


> A buddy of mine saw 1,000s per acre!!!!!!


In Wisconsin


----------



## snowman55

more important than "raise your prices"
DO NOTHING FOR FREE.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LeSeuer sucks for food options.


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;2067917 said:


> In Wisconsin


If you're talking pheasants, I can probably count on one hand how many I've ever seen in my lifetime over here.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2067922 said:


> LeSeuer sucks for food options.


What you doing down there


----------



## Doughboy12

snowman55;2067921 said:


> more important than "raise your prices"
> DO NOTHING FOR FREE.


First one is free......


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2067922 said:


> LeSeuer sucks for food options.


The name of the town should have been a red flag....:laughing:


----------



## Camden

snowman55;2067911 said:


> Calcium chloride has an exothermic reaction with H2O: meaning it actually creates heat. This is why it is the most common additive to get the salt brine working. A*s far as I know it is the only exothermal* *deicer used commercially*. All the other additives (including sodium chloride) just lower the freezing point of H2O.


I'm pretty sure that's accurate as well. Just thinking through all the one's the I know of..Sodium (no), Mag (no), Urea (no), CMA (no)...so yeah, that's pretty much all of them.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Running to Arnold's in Mankato. They're the only one that had a part in the nation I need to fix my tractor. Been on their shelf since 2010.


----------



## unit28

Company officials say the special beet juice can melt ice even when temperatures dip to 30 degrees below zero, compared to salt that only begins to work when it's 15 above.

"It's heavier than salt brine so it sticks in the grooves and cracks of the asphalt and it's thicker so it breaks that bond of ice on the road," explained Street Commissioner Marty Morgan.

Using beet juice on roadways is a recent practice, only about 10 years old.


¿


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

LwnmwrMan22;2067936 said:


> Running to Arnold's in Mankato. They're the only one that had a part in the nation I need to fix my tractor. Been on their shelf since 2010.


Should've let me know you were headed to Kato, I would've bought you lunch!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.weather.gov/mpx/winter


----------



## unit28

Rain drizzle saturday
RH won't be 100% though


----------



## snowman55

unit28;2067946 said:


> Company officials say the special beet juice can melt ice even when temperatures dip to 30 degrees below zero, compared to salt that only begins to work when it's 15 above.
> 
> "It's heavier than salt brine so it sticks in the grooves and cracks of the asphalt and it's thicker so it breaks that bond of ice on the road," explained Street Commissioner Marty Morgan.
> 
> Using beet juice on roadways is a recent practice, only about 10 years old.
> 
> ¿


I call BS I have used it and that is not my experience. -30 ?


----------



## dieselplw

I used something several years ago sugar cane or beets, I can't remember exactly what it was but it was a granular product. Was not impressed at all.


----------



## dieselplw

dieselplw;2067956 said:


> I used something several years ago sugar cane or beets, I can't remember exactly what it was but it was a granular product. Was not impressed at all.


I think it was gold in color. Can't remember exactly. This was probably 7 or so years ago. Tried it once and that was it


----------



## Doughboy12

snowman55;2067955 said:


> I call BS I have used it and that is not my experience. -30 ?


http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2014/02/140204-melt-snow-ice-salt-beet-juice-pickle-brine/ 
This might clear it up a bit.....


----------



## ryde307

Ranger620;2067905 said:


> The hunting part.


I'm in and have a guy that would be as well. I would bring my puppy but he has a little ways to go in terms of his hunting skills. Good days and bad. Good nose and will pick up on birds and is a beast and tracking and chasing crippled ones. He just isn't super active at covering ground searching for new ones.
My buddy has a dog also that is the opposite fast and covers alot of ground could run over birds that hold tight but has a great nose also. His dog loves running in heavy cover so great in the cattails this time of year.

If anyone is interested in going to Caribou this weekend I believe the event is open to friends also.

While we are also on it, another friend is part of a hunt at Caribou in the spring for Veterans. I don't know a ton about it but they are looking for help and or money. Sounds like a great event where the entire day is paid for for the veterans to come hunt, eat, and shoot clays. If anyone is interested let me know.


----------



## wenzelosllc

unit28;2067946 said:


> Company officials say the special beet juice can melt ice even when temperatures dip to 30 degrees below zero, compared to salt that only begins to work when it's 15 above.
> 
> "It's heavier than salt brine so it sticks in the grooves and cracks of the asphalt and it's thicker so it breaks that bond of ice on the road," explained Street Commissioner Marty Morgan.
> 
> Using beet juice on roadways is a recent practice, only about 10 years old.
> 
> ¿


Not entirely accurate. Sodium melts to -6...but you need to use 10 times a much.

I haven't had good experiences with beet juice. Probably would help if I used proper application equipment.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

dieselplw;2067957 said:


> I think it was gold in color. Can't remember exactly. This was probably 7 or so years ago. Tried it once and that was it


Magic Salt. Was supposed to be coated in beet juice. Sucked. Tried it too.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2067892 said:


> Lets see what dip cafe Obama has to say


as always he hit it out of the park.GO DEMOCRATS 2016!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2067959 said:


> http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2014/02/140204-melt-snow-ice-salt-beet-juice-pickle-brine/
> This might clear it up a bit.....


Wrong again homeowner.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2067965 said:


> Wrong again homeowner.


Well not like I wrote the article...


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2067892 said:


> Lets see what dip cafe Obama has to say


Workplace Violence, better mental health, gun control... I didn't even listen


----------



## cbservicesllc

wenzelosllc;2067897 said:


> When I updated mine it did. You have to update your company file so you can't use it with older versions anymore. I found it worth the update to 2014 from 2012.


I think that was the year they really changed it for the better


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2067931 said:


> The name of the town should have been a red flag....:laughing:


Hahahahaha


----------



## wenzelosllc

cbservicesllc;2067970 said:


> I think that was the year they really changed it for the better


I thought it improved quite a bit. I would like to update to get some of the new features in 2015 but it's hard to justify the expense for some extra bells and whistles. The only reason I updated before is because they cut off the web-connected services.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2067963 said:


> Magic Salt. Was supposed to be coated in beet juice. Sucked. Tried it too.


Also heard that from other magic salt users.

You need a brine solution to use. Beet juice.......


----------



## albhb3

ya know what I don't get how exactly are they gonna do better background checks on people who decide to fly off the handle with clean records or think they are a martyr go get there weapons and go to town. as it goes round and round my shotguns have never jumped outta there case load themselves and go on a shooting spree


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2067974 said:


> Also heard that from other magic salt users.
> 
> You need a brine solution to use. Beet juice.......


It had the brine, in a bag. How do you spread it???


----------



## unit28

http://www.bloomberg.com/video/beet...ing-all-that-ice-Y0zmkcFlQoe2L28ihkqI6Q.html/


----------



## snowman55

cbservicesllc;2067969 said:


> Workplace Violence, better mental health, gun control... I didn't even listen


How about tracking and watching these people who go to the mid east and come back.

Guy is in Saudia Arabia and Pakastan comes back buys 1000's round of ammo and guns.

That would be discrimination?

Our leaders are completely incompetent.


----------



## snowman55

Remember our President sat in a church for years as the preacher preached "God Damn America"
"Chickens are coming home to roost".

What is his real view of our country? Us?


----------



## qualitycut

Supposedly yhe beat juice works good as a pre treatment but about it. There was something on tv the other day, was maybe in Alaska


----------



## cbservicesllc

I tried a bagged product with beet juice treatment... I think I posted the comparison photo here last year... North Pro + knocked it out of the park


----------



## albhb3

ooops still having trouble with the pics


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2067987 said:


> Supposedly yhe beat juice works good as a pre treatment but about it. There was something on tv the other day, was maybe in Alaska


Agree it's sticky
Best on clear asphalt


----------



## albhb3

I told you guys the sun was out at 530am

0


----------



## Doughboy12

albhb3;2067999 said:


> I told you guys the sun was out at 530am
> 
> 0


Is that even legal???


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;2067999 said:


> I told you guys the sun was out at 530am
> 
> 0


Looks like the teamsters rig


----------



## albhb3

Doughboy12;2068001 said:


> Is that even legal???


only if they all work....
I don't think teamsters run a cattlepot and those critters were almost to happy jolly farm in gb


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;2068004 said:


> only if they all work....
> I don't think teamsters run a cattlepot and those critters were almost to happy jolly farm in gb


I meant with all the lights. There sponsor rig is all decked out like that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I may as well be ahblb3.

Left the house @ 8, dropped a truck off at Pine City. 

Drove to Mankato to get the tractor part. 

Now swapped trucks, driving back to Pine City to get the first truck from the dealer, to drop off the next truck for recalls.

I'll be on the road for 8 hours.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dahl says snow NEXT weekend.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2068022 said:


> Dahl says snow NEXT weekend.


How much? When is it going to start? Will I be safe traveling to a Hockey Tournament in Alexandria? Should I leave now???


----------



## unit28

Going to get a tshirt made
Hospital Staff



Sigh


----------



## Drakeslayer

Heading to the Wild game tonight. Any recommendations for a good dinner spot over there?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2068022 said:


> Dahl says snow NEXT weekend.


I bet it'll be a sloppy mess again if it happens. Especially if it gets to 50 for a few days. And attm I have highs in the mid 40's for neXT weekend


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2068030 said:


> Heading to the Wild game tonight. Any recommendations for a good dinner spot over there?


Went to Louis last night. Wasn't as good as it used to be but it's still on my list.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sorry to hear unit.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Whew!! Heated steering working again. I was worried I might get frostbite on my fingers.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2068030 said:


> Heading to the Wild game tonight. Any recommendations for a good dinner spot over there?


St paul grill, pazzaluna, louis (on top of cassetas)

If your not going with the wife stop at allerys


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2068022 said:


> Dahl says snow NEXT weekend.


O gosh. .... gotta love it. They need people to watch the news


----------



## skorum03

Drakeslayer;2068030 said:


> Heading to the Wild game tonight. Any recommendations for a good dinner spot over there?


Last time I was down there we went to Kincaids and then stopped at the Liffy for a few drinks before the game. Kincaids was alright. Couple apps and drinks wasn't too bad and the place wasn't terribly packed like all the places right across the street from the X. I'm headed to the game tonight as well.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Wifey made plans to go to mystic lake and stay at embassy suits, then onto shopping at MOA


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2068052 said:


> O gosh. .... gotta love it. They need people to watch the news


Quality, What's the GAWR on your truck with the new Wideout? SSS Sr. is looking at a truck and wants to hang a wideout on it. Aspen said 5,800 is recommended I think and this truck is lighter than that. My truck with a blizzard is only 4,200.

Also, is your neighbor at Aspen named Aaron?


----------



## SSS Inc.

So there is a 9' western pro cutting edge laying on the sidewalk at my kids schools. It looks pretty good too.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2068116 said:


> So there is a 9' western pro cutting edge laying on the sidewalk at my kids schools. It looks pretty good too.


"Fell off the truck" score.


----------



## Doughboy12

Free upgrade to Windows 10 started. I'll be surprised if this old box can handle it. Not that it was doing very well with 7.


----------



## IDST

I'm having trouble finding a web page for snow totals. I need it to invoice Menards. They want a local weather report for each storm for totals.

I know someone posted some sites not to long ago but couldn't find it in our 10,000 pages


----------



## Greenery

SSS Inc.;2068116 said:


> So there is a 9' western pro cutting edge laying on the sidewalk at my kids schools. It looks pretty good too.


Looks like they did a quality job clearing those sidewalks.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2068112 said:


> Quality, What's the GAWR on your truck with the new Wideout? SSS Sr. is looking at a truck and wants to hang a wideout on it. Aspen said 5,800 is recommended I think and this truck is lighter than that. My truck with a blizzard is only 4,200.
> 
> Also, is your neighbor at Aspen named Aaron?


Well my 15 reg cab is 5600 front and 7180 rear. With plow it lowers it 1070 pounds No not aaron.

Thats what numbers you are asking for correct?


----------



## mnlefty

jagext;2068135 said:


> I'm having trouble finding a web page for snow totals. I need it to invoice Menards. They want a local weather report for each storm for totals.
> 
> I know someone posted some sites not to long ago but couldn't find it in our 10,000 pages


Page 8973 is your friend...


----------



## Ranger620

jagext;2068135 said:


> I'm having trouble finding a web page for snow totals. I need it to invoice Menards. They want a local weather report for each storm for totals.
> 
> I know someone posted some sites not to long ago but couldn't find it in our 10,000 pages


Can I ask which menards? 
Use Nws for snow totals


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2068147 said:


> Can I ask which menards?
> Use Nws for snow totals


Maybe the one i posted with all the flags... oops


----------



## djagusch

SSS Inc.;2068112 said:


> Quality, What's the GAWR on your truck with the new Wideout? SSS Sr. is looking at a truck and wants to hang a wideout on it. Aspen said 5,800 is recommended I think and this truck is lighter than that. My truck with a blizzard is only 4,200.
> 
> Also, is your neighbor at Aspen named Aaron?


If you go to westerns website you can do the plow selector tool for your truck. It spits out plow options for the truck gvwr, etc.


----------



## CityGuy

Bano if your looking to treat your own salt with liquid products talk with Larry at Envirotech in Randalph. He can explain the various additives and temps that they work at.
We use Apex Meltdown. And C2000.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Stupid low life shovelers hitting me up for money already


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2068158 said:


> Stupid low life shovelers hitting me up for money already


You're not the only one...... but...... you must REALLY be in a bad mood, because I look at my shovlers in a better light than my drivers.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jagext;2068135 said:


> I'm having trouble finding a web page for snow totals. I need it to invoice Menards. They want a local weather report for each storm for totals.
> 
> I know someone posted some sites not to long ago but couldn't find it in our 10,000 pages


http://www.cocorahs.org/ViewData/StateDailyPrecipReports.aspx?state=MN

LwnmwrMan22 is your friend.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2068162 said:


> You're not the only one...... but...... you must REALLY be in a bad mood, because I look at my shovlers in a better light than my drivers.


Well my drivers had to do half the shoveling the shovelers missed, and I had to go back to 14 properties they decided not to salt the walks. then they hit me up for money right away. Kinda frustrating made me look really bad to the customers.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2068028 said:


> How much? When is it going to start? Will I be safe traveling to a Hockey Tournament in Alexandria? Should I leave now???


You should have left yesterday. Now you might not make it.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2068156 said:


> Bano if your looking to treat your own salt with liquid products talk with Larry at Envirotech in Randalph. He can explain the various additives and temps that they work at.
> We use Apex Meltdown. And C2000.


Cool thanks for the info....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2068168 said:


> Well my drivers had to do half the shoveling the shovelers missed, and I had to go back to 14 properties they decided not to salt the walks. then they hit me up for money right away. Kinda frustrating made me look really bad to the customers.


AH, yes, in THAT case.... I have the same issue with one of mine. Plus he doesn't want to be on payroll, since his rent is income based.


----------



## cbservicesllc

And the protesters are blocking streets in downtown now that they can't hang out at the precinct... Seriously, they need to take some of these people down and make an example...


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2068174 said:


> AH, yes, in THAT case.... I have the same issue with one of mine. Plus he doesn't want to be on payroll, since his rent is income based.


All of mine go on the books the first of the year, and all are ok with it....


----------



## Ranger620

Detroit Green Bay game about to start. Hope the Lions beat down the pack


----------



## unit28

Doughboy12;2068131 said:


> Free upgrade to Windows 10 started. I'll be surprised if this old box can handle it. Not that it was doing very well with 7.


Stick with 7


----------



## Polarismalibu

unit28;2068182 said:


> Stick with 7


This........


----------



## Doughboy12

unit28;2068182 said:


> Stick with 7


7 was no treat....this laptop was made for vista so I think it's time for a new one anyway. Wishing for an apple at this point. But not attm.


----------



## CityGuy

Wild game in a few.


----------



## banonea

At cowboy jacks by the MOA with the wife if anyone wants to join us for drinks


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2068194 said:


> At cowboy jacks by the MOA with the wife if anyone wants to join us for drinks


Any lookers on the bull yet?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2068194 said:


> At cowboy jacks by the MOA with the wife if anyone wants to join us for drinks


If it was tomorrow night we might have


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2068195 said:


> Any lookers on the bull yet?


I herd they to the bull out of that and the downtown one


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2068194 said:


> At cowboy jacks by the MOA with the wife if anyone wants to join us for drinks


I'm tempted.......just have to check with the boss.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2068195 said:


> Any lookers on the bull yet?


Not yet but i think it is ladies night, lots of hotties here....


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2068162 said:


> You're not the only one...... but...... you must REALLY be in a bad mood, because I look at my shovlers in a better light than my drivers.


x2 I paid my shovelers already. It's a lot harder to find a good shoveler than it is a plow truck driver.


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2068200 said:


> Not yet but i think it is ladies night, lots of hotties here....


You had me at hello.......


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;2068198 said:


> I herd they to the bull out of that and the downtown one


Hanging out with quality?


----------



## djagusch

Camden;2068201 said:


> x2 I paid my shovelers already. It's a lot harder to find a good shoveler than it is a plow truck driver.


I wrote out the checks today and handing them out tomorrow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea;2068200 said:


> Not yet but i think it is ladies night, lots of hotties here....


Yeah baby!

d d d d d d


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2068194 said:


> At cowboy jacks by the MOA with the wife if anyone wants to join us for drinks


Is that over by France Ave?


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;2068209 said:


> Is that over by France Ave?


I think so


----------



## banonea

Heading back to the hotel... No mojitos at cowboy jacks


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2068217 said:


> heading back to the hotel... No mojitos at cowboy jacks


wth..............


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;2068220 said:


> wth..............


You didn't say you were coming


----------



## banonea

We are still here finishing up our drinks


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2068222 said:


> We are still here finishing up our drinks


Need to find a place with mojitos...


----------



## banonea

Leaving now. Going to drink at the hotel... closer to the room when the wife is drunk


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;2068224 said:


> Need to find a place with mojitos...


Dont want to drive. .....


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2068200 said:


> Not yet but i think it is ladies night, lots of hotties here....


Hmmmmm how long you there? I should take a cab out there


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2068228 said:


> Hmmmmm how long you there? I should take a cab out there


We moved to our hotel rhe Embassy Suites right across the parking lot and cowboy jacks


----------



## Polarismalibu

Anyone know if there is enough room for a hideaway in the reverse light on the super duty?


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;2068230 said:


> We moved to our hotel rhe Embassy Suites right across the parking lot and cowboy jacks


They finish remodeling yet we stayed there this summer and they where remodeling


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;2068232 said:


> Anyone know if there is enough room for a hideaway in the reverse light on the super duty?


My 11 did.


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;2068233 said:


> They finish remodeling yet we stayed there this summer and they where remodeling


They did, looks nice


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;2068235 said:


> My 11 did.


Sweet! I guess I'm going to the shop for a while then


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This game is going to be a rout!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

Detroit .....................17
Green Bay ...............0


----------



## Doughboy12

2 TD's in 48 seconds.


----------



## TKLAWN

Doughboy12;2068243 said:


> Detroit .....................17
> Green Bay ...............0


Ahhhhhhh delllllllicious!!


----------



## Bill1090

This is pathetic. ...


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2068244 said:


> 2 TD's in 48 seconds.


Hopefully not the running back with the isis type last name


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2068238 said:


> Sweet! I guess I'm going to the shop for a while then


I got to do the dodge too. got most of the components just need a switch


----------



## Doughboy12

Dumba.........goal


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2068254 said:


> Hopefully not the running back with the isis type last name


Bell?????????


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2068232 said:


> Anyone know if there is enough room for a hideaway in the reverse light on the super duty?


I go on the 45 piece about the middle of the light assembly toward the outside... Whelen Vertex LEDs


----------



## jimslawnsnow

My 8 year old had a school concert. There was someone there who smelled like they had a rotten kitty


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;2068245 said:


> Ahhhhhhh delllllllicious!!


Alllllllways...


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2068260 said:


> I go on the 45 piece about the middle of the light assembly toward the outside... Whelen Vertex LEDs


So your in the red part not the backup light "clear" part?? Trying to decide if I put it in the red or the clear. My older fords it worked good to go in the clear (reverse light spot).


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2068264 said:


> So your in the red part not the backup light "clear" part?? Trying to decide if I put it in the red or the clear. My older fords it worked good to go in the clear (reverse light spot).


In the red part with red LEDs... Plenty bright

http://www.whelen.com/auto/product.php?cat_id=74&prod_id=427


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2068264 said:


> So your in the red part not the backup light "clear" part?? Trying to decide if I put it in the red or the clear. My older fords it worked good to go in the clear (reverse light spot).


I'm going in the clear


----------



## Greenery

Do those hideaways get annoying? I would think they would reflect back at you off the bsckside of the plow?


----------



## Doughboy12

Greenery;2068273 said:


> Do those hideaways get annoying? I would think they would reflect off the bsckside of the plow?


I think they are talking about the rear of the truck........


----------



## IDST

Ranger620;2068147 said:


> Can I ask which menards?
> Use Nws for snow totals


I do the one in Golden Valley


----------



## Camden

djagusch;2068205 said:


> I wrote out the checks today and handing them out tomorrow.


Good on you. Honestly, they need money more than you or I. Plus a little goodwill this early in the season can pay huge dividends later on.

(Btw - Good info on the 262 yesterday. Big thanks to you and CB for the affirmation that they're good machines. If all goes as planned I will own one tomorrow.)


----------



## Doughboy12

1-0 Wild after 2nd


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;2068273 said:


> Do those hideaways get annoying? I would think they would reflect back at you off the bsckside of the plow?


For fronts I mount mine high on the grill for that very reason


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2068283 said:


> For fronts I mount mine high on the grill for that very reason


I went the way you did this time and did hideaways in the tail lights and the exterior blocks in the grill


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2068273 said:


> Do those hideaways get annoying? I would think they would reflect back at you off the bsckside of the plow?


They do.......


----------



## banonea

Camden;2068279 said:


> Good on you. Honestly, they need money more than you or I. Plus a little goodwill this early in the season can pay huge dividends later on.
> 
> (Btw - Good info on the 262 yesterday. Big thanks to you and CB for the affirmation that they're good machines. If all goes as planned I will own one tomorrow.)


I pay all my guys monday


----------



## djagusch

Camden;2068279 said:


> Good on you. Honestly, they need money more than you or I. Plus a little goodwill this early in the season can pay huge dividends later on.
> 
> (Btw - Good info on the 262 yesterday. Big thanks to you and CB for the affirmation that they're good machines. If all goes as planned I will own one tomorrow.)


Just remember your taking advice from 2 guys that like boss plows. I think you bought a quick attach snowblower based off my recommendation also. Maybe some day we will convert you to run boss plows!


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;2068297 said:


> Just remember your taking advice from 2 guys that like boss plows. I think you bought a quick attach snowblower based off my recommendation also. Maybe some day we will convert you to run boss plows!


That'll be a cold day in Hell... :laughing:


----------



## Camden

djagusch;2068297 said:


> Just remember your taking advice from 2 guys that like boss plows. I think you bought a quick attach snowblower based off my recommendation also. Maybe some day we will convert you to run boss plows!


Ha! Definitely some things to consider...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;2068273 said:


> Do those hideaways get annoying? I would think they would reflect back at you off the bsckside of the plow?


Nah I get used to them


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2068142 said:


> Well my 15 reg cab is 5600 front and 7180 rear. With plow it lowers it 1070 pounds No not aaron.
> 
> Thats what numbers you are asking for correct?


Yes, Thank you!



djagusch;2068154 said:


> If you go to westerns website you can do the plow selector tool for your truck. It spits out plow options for the truck gvwr, etc.


I'm headed there next. Thank you also!



banonea;2068217 said:


> Heading back to the hotel... No mojitos at cowboy jacks


No early pickups tomorrow!!


----------



## Doughboy12

No goal......off sides


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;2068314 said:


> No goal......off sides


They caught a break on that one


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;2068318 said:


> They caught a break on that one


I was screaming at the TV as the play unfolded. :waving:


----------



## Doughboy12

Koivu almost cost them the win right there.


----------



## Doughboy12

But they held on despite him.


----------



## Doughboy12

GB is on the move.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;2068326 said:


> GB is on the move.


You know what wasn't on the move tonight? My U10 girls team. Four shots on goal.  Two did go in.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2068338 said:


> You know what wasn't on the move tonight? My U10 girls team. Four shots on goal.  Two did go in.


I blame the coaching.....:laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;2068342 said:


> I blame the coaching.....:laughing:


Maybe.....Coach is pounding beers now. 

I was dealt a bad hand with this team.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2068344 said:


> Maybe.....Coach is pounding beers now.
> 
> I was dealt a bad hand with this team.


See above......


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;2068347 said:


> See above......


No, you see above.  Drinking beer is in reaction to my LONG night. It is not the cause of our poor play. 

All kidding aside, girls hockey is a different animal. The numbers are so low as compared to boys that you always end up with a wide range of skill levels. Makes everything difficult. But I'm having fun and that's all that counts!!!!

I can't wait to face Edina in our first game up in ALexandria next weekend. wesport


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2068350 said:


> No, you see above.  Drinking beer is in reaction to my LONG night. It is not the cause of our poor play.
> 
> All kidding aside, girls hockey is a different animal. The numbers are so low as compared to boys that you always end up with a wide range of skill levels. Makes everything difficult. But I'm having fun and that's all that counts!!!!
> 
> I can't wait to face Edina in our first game up in ALexandria next weekend. wesport


Keep up the good work.......you are winning by being there.


----------



## qualitycut

Unreal.........


----------



## Doughboy12

Packers win on a phantom face mask call.


----------



## Green Grass

Bad call!!....


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;2068358 said:


> Bad call!!....


This. I see jersey all the way.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Cafing hole saw I bought was missing the arbor. Find that out after the truck is taken apart


----------



## Camden

A lot of Detroit fans are on suicide watch tonight. That's the worst loss I've ever seen a team absorb.


----------



## qualitycut

He hit his mask with the thumb as it went by never grabbed it. Then last play should have been defense pass interference


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2068363 said:


> He hit his mask with the thumb as it went by never grabbed it. Then last play should have been defense pass interference


I'd like to see this again in slow motion. Lots of acting.


----------



## qualitycut

Anti ice truck out in st paul


----------



## albhb3

Looks like I missed a heck of a game son of a


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2068365 said:


> I'd like to see this again in slow motion. Lots of acting.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2068370 said:


>


I said I saw Jersey. I'd like to see if Aaron went as far as pushing the chin strap up over his face.

***Here's the reality. The packers were getting beat by the Lions!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2068371 said:


> I said I saw Jersey. I'd like to see if Aaron went as far as pushing the chin strap up over his face.
> 
> ***Here's the reality. The packers were getting beat by the Lions!!!!


Looks like jersey caught his helmet. They never should have gave up that 60 yard pass either

Hey if you want to see a wideout and mess around with it let me know and i can run it up to your place


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2068367 said:


> Anti ice truck out in st paul


Yeah that road that runs along the river was pretreated when I was heading to the game tonight.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2068373 said:


> Looks like jersey caught his helmet. They never should have gave up that 60 yard pass either
> 
> Hey if you want to see a wideout and mess around with it let me know and i can run it up to your place


That would be great. I'm about 99% sure that's what we will be buying next. Waiting for some info tomorrow.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2068375 said:


> That would be great. I'm about 99% sure that's what we will be buying next. Waiting for some info tomorrow.


Just let me know. Not far from you. Even if ya want i can tomorrow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2068376 said:


> Just let me know. Not far from you. Even if ya want i can tomorrow.


Tomorrow is load out day for my auction but it may work. Let me talk to Sr. if he will be around since he will get the first one. Thanks!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2068380 said:


> Tomorrow is load out day for my auction but it may work. Let me talk to Sr. if he will be around since he will get the first one. Thanks!


Shoot me a text, if i got time i can run out there and check your shop out and lose some money at mystic.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;2068375 said:


> That would be great. I'm about 99% sure that's what we will be buying next. Waiting for some info tomorrow.


9'6" MVP is better. I'm telling you from first hand experience. I've been using both a Wideout and MVP for several seasons now and it's not even close IMO.
Just this week the Wideout couldn't scrape the snow that had been back dragged, the MVP could. I have no reason to give you inaccurate info. If you want to try both out I'm not that far away.


----------



## IDST

Camden;2068383 said:


> 9'6" MVP is better. I'm telling you from first hand experience. I've been using both a Wideout and MVP for several seasons now and it's not even close IMO.
> Just this week the Wideout couldn't scrape the snow that had been back dragged, the MVP could. I have no reason to give you inaccurate info. If you want to try both out I'm not that far away.


I have both as well. Wideout is new this year first one. I really liked it for long windrows but I like the mvp for scoop mode better. Only one storm so far though.

On another note the 550 really impressed me


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2068382 said:


> Shoot me a text, if i got time i can run out there and pick up some pallets and lose some money at mystic.


Well if you sell the pallets for enough you could use that money at mystic


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2068383 said:


> 9'6" MVP is better. I'm telling you from first hand experience. I've been using both a Wideout and MVP for several seasons now and it's not even close IMO.
> Just this week the Wideout couldn't scrape the snow that had been back dragged, the MVP could. I have no reason to give you inaccurate info. If you want to try both out I'm not that far away.


Mine would just had to hit it twice. On a normal snow fall whats more productive? I had a v and the expandables are way more efficient imo


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2068387 said:


> Well if you sell the pallets for enough you could use that money at mystic


Trying to double my money on those pallets i bought. I actually bought them to burn over the winter


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2068383 said:


> 9'6" MVP is better. I'm telling you from first hand experience. I've been using both a Wideout and MVP for several seasons now and it's not even close IMO.
> Just this week the Wideout couldn't scrape the snow that had been back dragged, the MVP could. I have no reason to give you inaccurate info. If you want to try both out I'm not that far away.


I ran the 9'6 mvp3 this last storm thinking I would want to buy it from my buddy. It was brand new before I used it. I'll be sticking with my wideout. Way way way more productive. And scrapes way better


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hideaways are in. If only I could figure out how to get them to alternate from each other. Bright as hell though that's for sure


----------



## qualitycut

Just an fyi, my dad asked me what kind of plows to buy for thier trucks, they accidentally have 2 boss stainless dxt, didn't want and expandable.

That was before i had my western and only had experience with boss. That being said. My dad used it and liked it. Thought dja7 and lwnmmrman would like that even no they are dodge boys


----------



## CityGuy

20° and clear


----------



## SnowGuy73

24° light breeze, few clouds.


----------



## TKLAWN

Camden;2068383 said:


> 9'6" MVP is better. I'm telling you from first hand experience. I've been using both a Wideout and MVP for several seasons now and it's not even close IMO.
> Just this week the Wideout couldn't scrape the snow that had been back dragged, the MVP could. I have no reason to give you inaccurate info. If you want to try both out I'm not that far away.


I'll never understand why people continue to argue this.
Wide-out is just a better plow, end of story.


----------



## banonea

TKLAWN;2068431 said:


> I'll never understand why people continue to argue this.
> Wide-out is just a better plow, end of story.


All depends on the situation.......


----------



## wenzelosllc

albhb3;2067999 said:


> I told you guys the sun was out at 530am
> 
> 0


:laughing::laughing: I can barely make anything out in those pictures it's so bright.


----------



## wenzelosllc

Polarismalibu;2068401 said:


> Hideaways are in. If only I could figure out how to get them to alternate from each other. Bright as hell though that's for sure


Are you using a central controller or are they the kind with individual controllers in the pigtail/base?


----------



## Ranger620

banonea;2068437 said:


> All depends on the situation.......


I agree. I have both v's and expandables. Just depends on the situation. Any amount of wind rowing the expandable out performs by a lot. Scoop mode the v Carys more
Also less moving parts on a v


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2068401 said:


> Hideaways are in. If only I could figure out how to get them to alternate from each other. Bright as hell though that's for sure


Usually there is a sync wire you'll need between the lights you want to alternate...


----------



## dieselplw

Expandable and v plows are both efficient one may shine better than the other depending on the account. Like ranger said v has less moving parts. But on wide open lots the wideout will out perform. I view it like the gas vs diesel debate. Get what you like and are comfortable with. Neither choice is going to make or break your business, all have pros and cons


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Seems like it's been 3 weeks since we've plowed.

I feel like my customers are going to call wondering why we aren't doing anything.

Such a strange time of year when you've been pushing, pushing, pushing the work out all summer, then just nothing.

Opposite in the spring, especially when everything turns green at once.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2068486 said:


> Seems like it's been 3 weeks since we've plowed.
> 
> I feel like my customers are going to call wondering why we aren't doing anything.
> 
> Such a strange time of year when you've been pushing, pushing, pushing the work out all summer, then just nothing.
> 
> Opposite in the spring, especially when everything turns green at once.


Would you like me to start calling you and complaining??


----------



## wenzelosllc

Green Grass;2068488 said:


> Would you like me to start calling you and complaining??


It might make him feel more comfortable.


----------



## Camden

TKLAWN;2068431 said:


> I'll never understand why people continue to argue this.
> Wide-out is just a better plow, end of story.


I respectfully disagree. MVP moldboard is taller and it has a trip-edge which everyone knows is superior to a full moldboard trip. So I guess if those things aren't important to you then a Wideout is your best option.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Quality pm me your number. Bano is here you should come by now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2068488 said:


> Would you like me to start calling you and complaining??


No, but can you get the people that still owe me for lawn work to pay up?


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2068497 said:


> No, but can you get the people that still owe me for lawn work to pay up?


That is Bano's department.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2068492 said:


> I respectfully disagree. MVP moldboard is taller and it has a trip-edge which everyone knows is superior to a full moldboard trip. So I guess if those things aren't important to you then a Wideout is your best option.


Which a trip edge AND full moldboard trip is superior to both.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2068498 said:


> That is Bano's department.


He IS in town.....


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2068500 said:


> He IS in town.....


Better hit him up, that's fun for him.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;2068505 said:


> Better hit him up, that's fun for him.


Too late. He's on his way to Mankato.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2068510 said:


> Too late. He's on his way to Mankato.


Hopefully he pays attention to the highway patrol sitting 3 miles north of St. Peter.


----------



## SSS Inc.

The tow trucks are showing up!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Always good to lose "extra stuff" and free up resources.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2068513 said:


> The tow trucks are showing up!!!!!


for the pallets?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2068486 said:


> Seems like it's been 3 weeks since we've plowed.
> 
> I feel like my customers are going to call wondering why we aren't doing anything.
> 
> Such a strange time of year when you've been pushing, pushing, pushing the work out all summer, then just nothing.
> 
> Opposite in the spring, especially when everything turns green at once.


Do you have ADD/ADHD?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;2068495 said:


> Quality pm me your number. Bano is here you should come by now.


Blind date?


----------



## Camden

I just bought a 262 Cat and a ASV RC100.


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;2068523 said:


> I just bought a 262 Cat and a ASV RC100.


you know the rules


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;2068515 said:


> for the pallets?


For a couple of the plow trucks.


----------



## Drakeslayer

So my neighbor 3 houses down who has his Conceal and Carry slips and falls in his driveway yesterday. Gun goes off and shoots a hole in a garage door 100 yards away. What an absolute idiot. We have a ton of kids in the neighbor and no crime to speak of. I cant wait to see him this weekend:angry:


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2068512 said:


> Hopefully he pays attention to the highway patrol sitting 3 miles north of St. Peter.


I hope he makes it ok.


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2068527 said:


> So my neighbor 3 houses down who has his Conceal and Carry slips and falls in his driveway yesterday. Gun goes off and shoots a hole in a garage door 100 yards away. What an absolute idiot. We have a ton of kids in the neighbor and no crime to speak of. I cant wait to see him this weekend:angry:


Did he have it in his hand?????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Been rolling my trucks and Durango through to get the recalls done now that we're slow. 

My heated steering wheel quit working in the 2014. That, and a light was out on the overhead console

The lifetime warranty is supposed to have a $100 deductible after 36,000 miles for each repair. Dealer in Pine City fixed both, also wiped away the deductible.

I have 43,000 miles on the truck.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2068532 said:


> Been rolling my trucks and Durango through to get the recalls done now that we're slow.
> 
> My heated steering wheel quit working in the 2014. That, and a light was out on the overhead console
> 
> The lifetime warranty is supposed to have a $100 deductible after 36,000 miles for each repair. Dealer in Pine City fixed both, also wiped away the deductible.
> 
> I have 43,000 miles on the truck.


they are sick of seeing you


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2068527 said:


> So my neighbor 3 houses down who has his Conceal and Carry slips and falls in his driveway yesterday. Gun goes off and shoots a hole in a garage door 100 yards away. What an absolute idiot. We have a ton of kids in the neighbor and no crime to speak of. I cant wait to see him this weekend:angry:


WTF?????? That's insane...


----------



## albhb3

Drakeslayer;2068527 said:


> So my neighbor 3 houses down who has his Conceal and Carry slips and falls in his driveway yesterday. Gun goes off and shoots a hole in a garage door 100 yards away. What an absolute idiot. We have a ton of kids in the neighbor and no crime to speak of. I cant wait to see him this weekend:angry:


Never is any until there is calm down capt happy


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;2068532 said:


> Been rolling my trucks and Durango through to get the recalls done now that we're slow.
> 
> My heated steering wheel quit working in the 2014. That, and a light was out on the overhead console
> 
> The lifetime warranty is supposed to have a $100 deductible after 36,000 miles for each repair. Dealer in Pine City fixed both, also wiped away the deductible.
> 
> I have 43,000 miles on the truck.


So did you really feel like me after all that drivin


----------



## Ranger620

Drakeslayer;2068527 said:


> So my neighbor 3 houses down who has his Conceal and Carry slips and falls in his driveway yesterday. Gun goes off and shoots a hole in a garage door 100 yards away. What an absolute idiot. We have a ton of kids in the neighbor and no crime to speak of. I cant wait to see him this weekend:angry:


How is that even possible


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

albhb3;2068545 said:


> So did you really feel like me after all that drivin


Yeah. Used to run loads, I know what it's like to just sit there and stare at blacktop.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Brand new truck. Just leaving the dealership.

Anyone wanna take a stab as to what color the sunglasses are the driver is wearing??


----------



## albhb3

whats he towing you????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

albhb3;2068559 said:


> whats he towing you????


I don't own a 6.0 Ford.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2068556 said:


> Brand new truck. Just leaving the dealership.
> 
> Anyone wanna take a stab as to what color the sunglasses are the driver is wearing??


pink and it's your wife?


----------



## CityGuy

SSS have you looked at the Cat trucks? Any opinion on them? County is considering a demo for a few days.


----------



## CityGuy

Back from Randalph with more Apex. Tank should be full after this 1600 gallons.


----------



## Camden

Green Grass;2068525 said:


> you know the rules


As requested....


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

LwnmwrMan22;2068556 said:


> Brand new truck. Just leaving the dealership.
> 
> Anyone wanna take a stab as to what color the sunglasses are the driver is wearing??


White. Guaranteed.


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;2068566 said:


> As requested....


Nice looking machines. They look pretty clean.


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;2068527 said:


> So my neighbor 3 houses down who has his Conceal and Carry slips and falls in his driveway yesterday. Gun goes off and shoots a hole in a garage door 100 yards away. What an absolute idiot. We have a ton of kids in the neighbor and no crime to speak of. I cant wait to see him this weekend:angry:


You gotta be kidding! That obviously needs to be reported and that permit of his needs to be yanked. Ridiculous!


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;2068560 said:


> I don't own a 6.0 Ford.


that was a joke I was getting at his tow mirrors being up


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;2068566 said:


> As requested....


Very clean how many hours?


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;2068568 said:


> Nice looking machines. They look pretty clean.


wonder how many bones he coughed up for those


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2068569 said:


> You gotta be kidding! That obviously needs to be reported and that permit of his needs to be yanked. Ridiculous!


For what? Unless he was carrying it his hands or something. So if its concealed and he fell it went of thats just a ****** accident


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Lawn Enforcer;2068567 said:


> White. Guaranteed.


Winner.........


----------



## Bill1090

Camden;2068569 said:


> You gotta be kidding! That obviously needs to be reported and that permit of his needs to be yanked. Ridiculous!


I'd like more of the story to come out before I judge. I will say there are some guns (Taurus is a name that comes to mind) that have been known to fire if dropped. Thankfully this wasn't worse than a hole in a garage door.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2068576 said:


> For what? Unless he was carrying it his hands or something. So if its concealed and he fell it went of thats just a ****** accident


Irresponsible gun handling. What's rule #1 of carrying a firearm? Always point the gun in a safe direction. He violated that. You shouldn't get a second chance. I have never pointed a gun at anyone or anything I didn't intend to shoot at or if I did have an "accidental" discharge it would not have endangered anyone's life.


----------



## Green Grass

Bill1090;2068579 said:


> I'd like more of the story to come out before I judge. I will say there are some guns (Taurus is a name that comes to mind) that have been known to fire if dropped. Thankfully this wasn't worse than a hole in a garage door.


Shouldn't the safety be on?


----------



## Drakeslayer

Camden;2068569 said:


> You gotta be kidding! That obviously needs to be reported and that permit of his needs to be yanked. Ridiculous!


I haven't heard all the facts yet. I am assuming the guy with a BULLET hole in his garage door has called the police. I will know more tonight.


----------



## Camden

Green Grass;2068583 said:


> Shouldn't the safety be on?


Some handguns don't have a safety...but yeah, if it had one it should've been activated.


----------



## Bill1090

Green Grass;2068583 said:


> Shouldn't the safety be on?


Some don't have a safety.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Now I got a guy that bought a truck that said tow away vehicle that wants to drive it away! Why are people so dumb?? As soon as you start it will be spewing tranny fluid all over. I told auctioneer guy to have him drag it outside my gate before he starts it.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2068580 said:


> Irresponsible gun handling. What's rule #1 of carrying a firearm? Always point the gun in a safe direction. He violated that. You shouldn't get a second chance. I have never pointed a gun at anyone or anything I didn't intend to shoot at or if I did have an "accidental" discharge it would not have endangered anyone's life.


How do you know he was holding it in his hands? Everyone always judges before they know the entire story.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;2068591 said:


> Now I got a guy that bought a truck that said tow away vehicle that wants to drive it away! Why are people so dumb?? As soon as you start it will be spewing tranny fluid all over. I told auctioneer guy to have him drag it outside my gate before he starts it.


LOL! I love guys like that. No matter what you tell them they are going to do it their way.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2068599 said:


> How do you know he was holding it in his hands? Everyone always judges before they know the entire story.


Unsafe discharge is the owner's fault. No exceptions.

Edit: I spoke too soon, a gun can malfunction so I guess there's that. It doesn't sound to me like that's the case.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2068599 said:


> How do you know he was holding it in his hands? Everyone always judges before they know the entire story.


now if mn would have open carry he could of just slung his ar15 of his shoulder and been fine....Its gov goofys fault


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;2068116 said:


> So there is a 9' western pro cutting edge laying on the sidewalk at my kids schools. It looks pretty good too.


Are your kids in MPLS Schools? If so I should know who's that is. We looked at that contract a year ago and there was only two of us and we chose to not bid it.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2068603 said:


> Unsafe discharge is the owner's fault. No exceptions.


Of course it is but guy shouldn't be hung out to dry if he was properly carrying the gun in his waistband or whatever and slipped and fell and the gun went off because it shouldn't go off that easy


----------



## SSS Inc.

Well it's been dragged out into the street.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2068566 said:


> As requested....


Nice Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2068577 said:


> Winner.........


What a badass...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2068583 said:


> Shouldn't the safety be on?


There may not be a traditional safety depending on the manufacturer


----------



## cbservicesllc

albhb3;2068606 said:


> now if mn would have open carry he could of just slung his ar15 of his shoulder and been fine....Its gov goofys fault


You can open carry here... Just kind of defeats the purpose...


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2068608 said:


> Of course it is but guy shouldn't be hung out to dry if he was properly carrying the gun in his waistband or whatever and slipped and fell and the gun went off because it shouldn't go off that easy


I agree. First get the hole story. 
Imo a conceal gun should not have a safety. I quit carrying my bodyguard for that very reason. In the event of needing it that's one more thing for you to fumble with and can cost you valuable time.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2068621 said:


> I agree. First get the hole story.
> Imo a conceal gun should not have a safety. I quit carrying my bodyguard for that very reason. In the event of needing it that's one more thing for you to fumble with and can cost you valuable time.


Agreed.....


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;2068621 said:


> I agree. First get the hole story.
> Imo a conceal gun should not have a safety. I quit carrying my bodyguard for that very reason. In the event of needing it that's one more thing for you to fumble with and can cost you valuable time.


I agree on the safety part but how about at least having a decock option?


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2068626 said:


> I agree on the safety part but how about at least having a decock option?


Never heard of a glock I guess.......:laughing:


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;2068626 said:


> I agree on the safety part but how about at least having a decock option?


Most guns with out a safety are hammer less. Guns with hammers usually have safety's. Not talking about revolvers. Which this could be the case guy has a revolver walking around with the hammer caulked. Not a good idea in my opinion


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;2068628 said:


> Never heard of a glock I guess.......:laughing:


Huh? Of course I've heard of a Glock. What's your point again?


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;2068629 said:


> Most guns with out a safety are hammer less. Guns with hammers usually have safety's. Not talking about revolvers. Which this could be the case guy has a revolver walking around with the hammer caulked. Not a good idea in my opinion


Wow yeah, that would be idiotic.

(I won't speculate anymore, let the whole story come out and then go from there. I still suspect this is irresponsible gun handling and nothing less.)


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2068631 said:


> Wow yeah, that would be idiotic.
> 
> (I won't speculate anymore, let the whole story come out and then go from there. I still suspect this is irresponsible gun handling and nothing less.)


Geez sound like Obama now


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2068465 said:


> Usually there is a sync wire you'll need between the lights you want to alternate...


Yeah I got that. They all flash at the same time. Trying to make them so one back and one front go at the same time


----------



## Polarismalibu

wenzelosllc;2068451 said:


> Are you using a central controller or are they the kind with individual controllers in the pigtail/base?


There led so there all individual


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2068626 said:


> I agree on the safety part but how about at least having a decock option?


And re **** if you need to use it? That would take longer than flipping a saftey and your probably dead by then


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2068621 said:


> I agree. First get the hole story.
> Imo a conceal gun should not have a safety. I quit carrying my bodyguard for that very reason. In the event of needing it that's one more thing for you to fumble with and can cost you valuable time.


Yea my new one they had an option of saftey or not, went without


----------



## qualitycut

Will be interesting to hear the story, i really hope he wasnt just walking around with his finger on the trigger or something


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2068633 said:


> Geez sound like Obama now


Low blow, dude!



qualitycut;2068637 said:


> And re **** if you need to use it? That would take longer than flipping a saftey and your probably dead by then


No, no, no...decock simply releases the hammer so that the trigger isn't as touchy. I *think* it takes the pressure needed to fire from 4psi back to 11psi. (I could be off on that but I do know that it's significant.) I just reduces an accidental discharge.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well, suppose I better go take unit's advice and go get a couple of pallets of Pre-emergent.

I'm glad I only got two pallets of ice melt.


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;2068607 said:


> Are your kids in MPLS Schools? If so I should know who's that is. We looked at that contract a year ago and there was only two of us and we chose to not bid it.


Yes they are.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Pallets are gone!!!!!!!


----------



## Ranger620

They are tip toeing around this California shooting. They keep saying and so does Obama this could be an act of. The wife announced her dedication to Isis on her Facebook page. Frigin ignorance


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;2068660 said:


> Pallets are gone!!!!!!!


Husbands picking up pallets for their wives that spend to much time on Pintrest?


----------



## Polarismalibu

ryde307;2068664 said:


> Husbands picking up pallets for their wives that spend to much time on Pintrest?


When mine are gone instantly that's what I think of.


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;2068664 said:


> Husbands picking up pallets for their wives that spend to much time on Pintrest?


This guy meant business. In and out in about 5 minutes.

How's the loader doing??


----------



## SSS Inc.

One trailer, one engine, one tool box, and a bucket broom. We're getting closer!!!!!!!


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2068639 said:


> Will be interesting to hear the story, i really hope he wasnt just walking around with his finger on the trigger or something


Yeah, I think we should all wait for the whole story! I will hopefully get it tonight and give you guys an update. He is also a fireman in our city. Maybe that has something to do with it:waving:


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2068664 said:


> Husbands picking up pallets for their wives that spend to much time on Pintrest?


Hahaha, no doubt


----------



## Greenery

What did the engine sell for?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Greenery;2068677 said:


> What did the engine sell for?


$8. If you want it you can have it if the guy doesn't show. Starting to have my doubts. Same guy bought the tool box for a pickup.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just a flesh wound.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2068679 said:


> Just a flesh wound.....


What'd you do???


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2068679 said:


> Just a flesh wound.....


Jeez man....


----------



## IDST

LwnmwrMan22;2068679 said:


> Just a flesh wound.....


That looks like it must be the second time


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jagext;2068687 said:


> That looks like it must be the second time


Third..........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The pins in the loader arms that attach to the quick attach plate have grade 8 bolts to hold them in place.

I dove into it hard this time, and found out the grade 8 bolts holding the large pins in place are being sheared off.



When that happens, the pin slides out slightly, then the bracket falls down onto the broken bar and gets wedged in under a different bracket.

There's enough pressure in the hydraulic system that it then pushed the bracket through /into the tube and eventually breaks the tube.

I think I'll have to replace all these bolts every other year or so.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2068653 said:


> Low blow, dude!
> 
> No, no, no...decock simply releases the hammer so that the trigger isn't as touchy. I *think* it takes the pressure needed to fire from 4psi back to 11psi. (I could be off on that but I do know that it's significant.) I just reduces an accidental discharge.


I was kidding, more like Hillary; ) my guns dont have and actually hammer like a revolver.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2068664 said:


> Husbands picking up pallets for their wives that spend to much time on Pintrest?


Im sure, i had to go over and take a few pallets apart for my mom the other day


----------



## IDST

LwnmwrMan22;2068689 said:


> Third..........


What the heck is happening?
Never mind


----------



## wenzelosllc

LwnmwrMan22;2068690 said:


> The pins in the loader arms that attach to the quick attach plate have grade 8 bolts to hold them in place.
> 
> I dove into it hard this time, and found out the grade 8 bolts holding the large pins in place are being sheared off.
> 
> 
> 
> When that happens, the pin slides out slightly, then the bracket falls down onto the broken bar and gets wedged in under a different bracket.
> 
> There's enough pressure in the hydraulic system that it then pushed the bracket through /into the tube and eventually breaks the tube.
> 
> I think I'll have to replace all these bolts every other year or so.


I've had the same issue on our Kubota. Luckily I caught it before it did like yours fid.


----------



## albhb3

cbservicesllc;2068620 said:


> You can open carry here... Just kind of defeats the purpose...


well just jump down my cafeing throat then I really didn't know that, about the time you do the cops are getting 1500 calls about some nut running around with an assault rifle. God forbid you go and get a 50 cal sniper rifle


----------



## albhb3

just picked up a new bed if anyone is looking slumberland is anywhere from 50+% off through tonight I believe ours was 2299 retail with tax it was 859


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;2068707 said:


> just picked up a new bed if anyone is looking slumberland is anywhere from 50+% off through tonight I believe ours was 2299 retail with tax it was 859


Oh cafe off to the store I go


----------



## wenzelosllc

Polarismalibu;2068636 said:


> There led so there all individual


I know WOLO has a central controller for their LED kits which let's you choose like 20 options including Wig-Wag.

I would assume that you could use the sync wire to do it. You have to set them individually then attach the sync typically. What brand and model? I'd be willing to do some poking around since I want to put hideaway bulbs on the new truck instead of a roof mount.

On that note, anyone ever install LED strobes in the mirror blinkers/parking lights on a Ford SuperDuty?


----------



## cbservicesllc

albhb3;2068705 said:


> well just jump down my cafeing throat then I really didn't know that, about the time you do the cops are getting 1500 calls about some nut running around with an assault rifle. God forbid you go and get a 50 cal sniper rifle


We had a guy open carry around Maple Grove Days this summer... lots of folks were concerned, kept calling the cops... Cops vetted him, he had a permit... Probably the safest guy there, but way to draw attention to yourself and make people uncomfortable though...


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2068708 said:


> Oh cafe off to the store I go


I already get a huge discount on the store I go to Lol. They take good care of me


----------



## Polarismalibu

wenzelosllc;2068709 said:


> I know WOLO has a central controller for their LED kits which let's you choose like 20 options including Wig-Wag.
> 
> I would assume that you could use the sync wire to do it. You have to set them individually then attach the sync typically. What brand and model? I'd be willing to do some poking around since I want to put hideaway bulbs on the new truck instead of a roof mount.
> 
> On that note, anyone ever install LED strobes in the mirror blinkers/parking lights on a Ford SuperDuty?


There feniex cannons. I got them to alternate but when I do the one rear on flashes like a 4 way flasher would.

The mirror lights are led already. They make a kit to make them strobe


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2068711 said:


> I already get a huge discount on the store I go to Lol. They take good care of me


Maybe I'll go there. Slip and fall


----------



## cbservicesllc

wenzelosllc;2068709 said:


> I know WOLO has a central controller for their LED kits which let's you choose like 20 options including Wig-Wag.
> 
> I would assume that you could use the sync wire to do it. You have to set them individually then attach the sync typically. What brand and model? I'd be willing to do some poking around since I want to put hideaway bulbs on the new truck instead of a roof mount.
> 
> On that note, anyone ever install LED strobes in the mirror blinkers/parking lights on a Ford SuperDuty?


Same question on the mirrors as well Thumbs Up


----------



## Polarismalibu

Here is the mirror kit

http://www.wickedwarnings.com/wicked_warnings_ford_mirror_mod_kit


----------



## unit28

Bears unhigh' (sp)bernated last night


----------



## CityGuy

RIP brother we will take the watch from here.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2068716 said:


> Here is the mirror kit
> 
> http://www.wickedwarnings.com/wicked_warnings_ford_mirror_mod_kit


Hmmm... I'll have to ask if I can use that with my existing Whelen LEDs... I don't have a flasher module


----------



## unit28

Going out on a limb here.....
Betting the woman in San Bernardino was the mastermind


----------



## wenzelosllc

Polarismalibu;2068712 said:


> There feniex cannons. I got them to alternate but when I do the one rear on flashes like a 4 way flasher would.
> 
> The mirror lights are led already. They make a kit to make them strobe


Is it a Ford kit or aftermarket?


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2068727 said:


> Hmmm... I'll have to ask if I can use that with my existing Whelen LEDs... I don't have a flasher module


The kit has everything you need. They have it where you can piggy back it off others or one comes with a flasher module


----------



## Polarismalibu

wenzelosllc;2068735 said:


> Is it a Ford kit or aftermarket?


Aftermarket. All it is a flasher and some wires. I posted the link for it


----------



## wenzelosllc

Page reloaded and I see the link to the kit.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2068716 said:


> Here is the mirror kit
> 
> http://www.wickedwarnings.com/wicked_warnings_ford_mirror_mod_kit


On the strobe subject I thought blue and red we're legal in Minnesota


----------



## Ranger620

On a different subject I'm pissed at ford. I need a 2 dollar fitting that attaches to the Tranny filter assembly but guess what ford doesn't sell them. You need to buy the hole filter assembly for $500. F u ford. 
Rant over


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2068742 said:


> On the strobe subject I thought blue and red we're legal in Minnesota


If your in a parking lot your fine. If you back into a road you could be tagged


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;2068742 said:


> On the strobe subject I thought blue and red we're legal in Minnesota


On emergency vehicles only


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2068745 said:


> On a different subject I'm pissed at ford. I need a 2 dollar fitting that attaches to the Tranny filter assembly but guess what ford doesn't sell them. You need to buy the hole filter assembly for $500. F u ford.
> Rant over


I bet you can find it somewhere. No way you should be stuck with it all


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;2068745 said:


> On a different subject I'm pissed at ford. I need a 2 dollar fitting that attaches to the Tranny filter assembly but guess what ford doesn't sell them. You need to buy the hole filter assembly for $500. F u ford.
> Rant over


Call a transmission shop they can get a lot of stuff like that


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2068746 said:


> If your in a parking lot your fine. If you back into a road you could be tagged


I had strobes in a 200x truck once, and was stopped by a Hwy Patrolman while plowing.

Tail lights were flashing.

He told me I'd better not have those flashing while going down the road, or I'd get a ticket.

I wanted to say "no cafe, really?" But I just said not to worry, they're only for plowing.

When I had an '89 Ford Ranger, which was blue, I had blue lighted CB antennas.

Had another Hwy Patrol pull me over, confiscate my antenna on the spot and make me go to court. Didn't matter they were on a switch and I could have just turned them off.

When he cut my wires, it ended up shorting out my system, then I didn't have any tail lights (forgot to shut the switch off, didn't think he was going to cut the wires).

Went to court, judge threw out the case because he wasn't aware it was even a law.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Meteogram looks crazy on moisture, until you realize the highest number is .04 for rain.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2068747 said:


> On emergency vehicles only


Blue is for dot now


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;2068498 said:


> That is Bano's department.


Should have called me....


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;2068510 said:


> Too late. He's on his way to Mankato.


Made it home, and yes it was air in the breaks. Blead them out, hit the pedal and bounced my guys head off the dash. Runs like a top, but god dose it need a 5 gear.......lol


----------



## Greenery

Ho Lee ****... $1200 to replace two backing plates, 4 marker lights, some wire connecters and a pintle ring. I should have just bought a new trailer or one of sss.


----------



## Greenery

SSS Inc.;2068678 said:


> $8. If you want it you can have it if the guy doesn't show. Starting to have my doubts. Same guy bought the tool box for a pickup.


No thanks, I was just curious if it went over the $8 I saw the other day.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2068721 said:


> RIP brother we will take the watch from here.


Huh. ........


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;2068762 said:


> Ho Lee ****... $1200 to replace two backing plates, 4 marker lights, some wire connecters and a pintle ring. I should have just bought a new trailer or one of sss.


Wait what did I miss???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2068768 said:


> Huh. ........


Firefighter musta died.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My loader arm bracket is tweaked just enough I can't get the last pin in.


----------



## albhb3

Ranger620;2068711 said:


> I already get a huge discount on the store I go to Lol. They take good care of me


the thing is they still made a profit off me I'm sure


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;2068771 said:


> My loader arm bracket is tweaked just enough I can't get the last pin in.


and people say I'm hard on things. you need to slow the café down


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2068770 said:


> Firefighter musta died.


Figured just kinda a random post


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

albhb3;2068774 said:


> and people say I'm hard on things. you need to slow the café down


Shoot, I haven't run this tractor for a LONG time. Just part of the game when you have others running your stuff.

It's the bracket that slips off which is bent.

Tomorrow I'm gonna run a strap around a tree, see if I can pull it back straight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2068776 said:


> Figured just kinda a random post


And.........?????????


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;2068778 said:


> Shoot, I haven't run this tractor for a LONG time. Just part of the game when you have others running your stuff.
> 
> It's the bracket that slips off which is bent.
> 
> Tomorrow I'm gonna run a strap around a tree, see if I can pull it back straight.


yeah I hear ya and you should film that who knows what youll do


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;2068780 said:


> yeah I hear ya and you should film that who knows what youll do


Yeah he needs a GoPro. Better ask Santa lwnmwr


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2068779 said:


> And.........?????????


Was like a unit post.


----------



## unit28

Bear track I came across on my way in to my stand
It was next to a heavily used deer trail,

Pretty sure I posted this summer about the big one that
I saw. You definitely have to put two hands together to make one of its tracks

Look close you can see the claw marks


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2068786 said:


> Was like a unit post.


I'm trying. 
Everytime you ask, I do explain, .......or try to


----------



## SSS Inc.

Greenery;2068766 said:


> No thanks, I was just curious if it went over the $8 I saw the other day.


The guy came to get and asked a million questions. You bought it for $8!!!!!!!



banonea;2068757 said:


> Made it home, and yes it was air in the breaks. Blead them out, hit the pedal and bounced my guys head off the dash. Runs like a top, but god dose it need a 5 gear.......lol


Glad you made it. It really is a good truck. How fast did it go? The last time I drove it I'm pretty sure I got to 60. If it was considerably lower than that you may have been in Low range.


----------



## banonea

Camden;2068585 said:


> Some handguns don't have a safety...but yeah, if it had one it should've been activated.


My TCP .380 has no safty but a looooong trigger pull


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2068791 said:


> I'm trying.
> Everytime you ask, I do explain, .......or try to


I know. ....


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2068794 said:


> My TCP .380 has no safty but a looooong trigger pull


Yea mine all have some sort xdm palm saftey the new one have to pull on bottom half of trigger


----------



## wenzelosllc

I find it funny that this thread almost always comes up as the first thing on the site search no matter what you type.


----------



## banonea

Camden;2068626 said:


> I agree on the safety part but how about at least having a decock option?


i carry my 40 witness in my truck in the side of my center console, i have a round chambered but the hammer is never cocked.takes less than a 3ed of a second to **** it......no sence in taking a chance.


----------



## banonea

wenzelosllc;2068709 said:


> I know WOLO has a central controller for their LED kits which let's you choose like 20 options including Wig-Wag.
> 
> I would assume that you could use the sync wire to do it. You have to set them individually then attach the sync typically. What brand and model? I'd be willing to do some poking around since I want to put hideaway bulbs on the new truck instead of a roof mount.
> 
> On that note, anyone ever install LED strobes in the mirror blinkers/parking lights on a Ford SuperDuty?


I want to, haven't taken the time to try it......


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;2068742 said:


> On the strobe subject I thought blue and red we're legal in Minnesota


They are unless you are emergency or police i belive


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;2068748 said:


> I bet you can find it somewhere. No way you should be stuck with it all


Check ebay


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2068716 said:


> Here is the mirror kit
> 
> http://www.wickedwarnings.com/wicked_warnings_ford_mirror_mod_kit


The video looks like a cafing dance party going on.........

I like it......:waving:


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;2068792 said:


> The guy came to get and asked a million questions. You bought it for $8!!!!!!!
> 
> Glad you made it. It really is a good truck. How fast did it go? The last time I drove it I'm pretty sure I got to 60. If it was considerably lower than that you may have been in Low range.


I got 65 but it was at about 4500 rpms


----------



## mnlefty

Shaffer on 4 says no snow in sight till at least the 19th, other than maybe 1 or 2 tenths here and there.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

mnlefty;2068811 said:


> Shaffer on 4 says no snow in sight till at least the 19th, other than maybe 1 or 2 tenths here and there.


It'll be a foot on Christmas. Then warm and nothing until valentine's then nothing til may again


----------



## Ranger620

banonea;2068807 said:


> Check ebay


I have spent two days researching and looking now. Any where from e-bay to auto parts stores to random hydraulic places. I can not find this fitting. I'm just gonna cut lines and bypass the external filter. 
Ford is one piece of sheet. Coming from a diehard ford guy


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2068794 said:


> My TCP .380 has no safty but a looooong trigger pull


Is this how you carry it? :laughing:
http://www.sportsmansguide.com/prod...eIbAQLO0eA1pb6ZlZgeLRbR1wWbRU9m1O8aAip_8P8HAQ


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;2068818 said:


> I have spent two days researching and looking now. Any where from e-bay to auto parts stores to random hydraulic places. I can not find this fitting. I'm just gonna cut lines and bypass the external filter.
> Ford is one piece of sheet. Coming from a diehard ford guy


Do you got a picture of the fitting


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2068814 said:


> It'll be a foot on Christmas. Then warm and nothing until valentine's then nothing til may again


The attitude in this town sucks........


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;2068819 said:


> Is this how you carry it? :laughing:
> http://www.sportsmansguide.com/prod...eIbAQLO0eA1pb6ZlZgeLRbR1wWbRU9m1O8aAip_8P8HAQ


Not quite ......


----------



## Ranger620

banonea;2068820 said:


> Do you got a picture of the fitting


I could take one


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2068814 said:


> It'll be a foot on Christmas. Then warm and nothing until valentine's then nothing til may again


A foot on Christmas Eve, 8" New Years Eve, 3" on Valentines Day (not snow) and I'll be sweating the under on my contracts at 30".


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;2068824 said:


> I could take one


Check with French Lake?


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;2068826 said:


> Check with French Lake?


Salvage yard is my last resort. Heres the problem you need a special tool to take the lines appart I broke mine trying to take it appart ($60) so if I get a used filter assembly I'm stuck in the same boat.


----------



## snowman55

LwnmwrMan22;2068825 said:


> A foot on Christmas Eve, 8" New Years Eve, 3" on Valentines Day (not snow) and I'll be sweating the under on my contracts at 30".


that's café attitude.

Hey SSS,this the guy who got your pallets?

[/ATTACH]


----------



## TKLAWN

banonea;2068799 said:


> i carry my 40 witness in my truck in the side of my center console, i have a round chambered but the hammer is never cocked.takes less than a 3ed of a second to **** it......no sence in taking a chance.


I laughed after I read this.

You damn near gave my dad a heart attack when he saw the gun next to your center council.


----------



## TKLAWN

Ranger620;2068827 said:


> Salvage yard is my last resort. Heres the problem you need a special tool to take the lines appart I broke mine trying to take it appart ($60) so if I get a used filter assembly I'm stuck in the same boat.


Check with Balow's, they are super helpful.

Also Napa and stores like them will have specialty tools you can rent or just put a deposit on, might be worth a shot.


----------



## Ranger620

TKLAWN;2068831 said:


> Check with Balow's, they are super helpful.
> 
> Also Napa and stores like them will have specialty tools you can rent or just put a deposit on, might be worth a shot.


Honestly I gave up. Gonna just cut the lines and eliminate the external filter.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2068825 said:


> A foot on Christmas Eve, 8" New Years Eve, 3" on Valentines Day (not snow) and I'll be sweating the under on my contracts at 30".


I think I'm taking Valentine's Day off this year


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;2068827 said:


> Salvage yard is my last resort. Heres the problem you need a special tool to take the lines appart I broke mine trying to take it appart ($60) so if I get a used filter assembly I'm stuck in the same boat.


What's the tool called. I have mechanic friends might be able to help out.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2068809 said:


> The video looks like a cafing dance party going on.........
> 
> I like it......:waving:


Yep. Mines half way there


----------



## Drakeslayer

Polarismalibu;2068834 said:


> I think I'm taking Valentine's Day off this year


Haha!!!!!!! Last year must be turning out quite expensive about now.


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;2068835 said:


> What's the tool called. I have mechanic friends might be able to help out.


Its an trans oil line removal tool. Looked on amazon and cant find the one i bought. Some are cheaper but they dont work good.. I spent a decent amount I thought but I ended up just buying the hole assembly kit last year or year before and robbing the fittings off it. The fittings are a different size for what ever reason so the ones I have wont work. Both trucks are 2003.


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;2068810 said:


> I got 65 but it was at about 4500 rpms


Those trucks you punch to the floor on the highway.



snowman55;2068829 said:


> that's café attitude.
> 
> Hey SSS,this the guy who got your pallets?
> 
> [/ATTACH]


My guy was legit. Even had about 10 straps. Everything was gone by 2:30. Pretty easy sale really. Now there is at least an acre I can fill up this winter with new stuff. Thumbs Up


----------



## Ranger620

This is fords external filter
https://www.google.com/search?q=for...nal transmission filter&imgrc=V1Xf2CbihJMr_M:

this is the fitting that has to come off

https://www.google.com/search?q=for...nal transmission filter&imgrc=MIrmByzeIMnbmM:


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;2068843 said:


> This is fords external filter
> https://www.google.com/search?q=for...nal transmission filter&imgrc=V1Xf2CbihJMr_M:
> 
> this is the fitting that has to come off
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=for...nal transmission filter&imgrc=MIrmByzeIMnbmM:


so you are trying to change the whole housing on a super duty?


----------



## Green Grass

One of these work?


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;2068846 said:


> so you are trying to change the whole housing on a super duty?


No. Changing the lines. They are rusted. Can't get them out of the housing without ruining the quick connect nut. They don't sell the quick connect nuts separate you have to by the hole housing. All the ford parts guys and techs I have talked to said its a common problem. You have to buy the hole housing for the nuts


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;2068848 said:


> One of these work?


Yes those are the ones. I think


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;2068853 said:


> Yes those are the ones. I think


You can borrow them they are just laying in my garage.


----------



## andersman02

mnlefty;2068811 said:


> Shaffer on 4 says no snow in sight till at least the 19th, other than maybe 1 or 2 tenths here and there.


Sounds good to me


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;2068841 said:


> Its an trans oil line removal tool. Looked on amazon and cant find the one i bought. Some are cheaper but they dont work good.. I spent a decent amount I thought but I ended up just buying the hole assembly kit last year or year before and robbing the fittings off it. The fittings are a different size for what ever reason so the ones I have wont work. Both trucks are 2003.


K sending a few texts out. See what I come up with.


----------



## Camden

andersman02;2068862 said:


> Sounds good to me


You're also a non-snow lover? What the hell is going on around here?


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;2068869 said:


> You're also a non-snow lover? What the hell is going on around here?


They are all hatters!! bring on the SNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;2068870 said:


> They are all hatters!! bring on the SNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hey, I love Snow!


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2068874 said:


> Hey, I love Snow!


How is the rink?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;2068883 said:


> How is the rink?


My plan to use the night cold has failed. On hold until December 14th.


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;2068856 said:


> You can borrow them they are just laying in my garage.


Hmm may take you up on that. My last hope is to take one off a salvage yard. If there corroded they just don't come appart. Lkq only has one 250. That's the only super duty close to me. I'll pm you later or in the am


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;2068887 said:


> Hmm may take you up on that. My last hope is to take one off a salvage yard. If there corroded they just don't come appart. Lkq only has one 250. That's the only super duty close to me. I'll pm you later or in the am


I will be in Buffalo from noon to 1 at the hockey rink if you want to grab them tomorrow


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;2068890 said:


> I will be in Buffalo from noon to 1 at the hockey rink if you want to grab them tomorrow


That would work. Buffalos only 20 minutes away

Sent you a pm


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;2068895 said:


> That would work. Buffalos only 20 minutes away


I put them in my truck, just send me a text and let me know 612-919-4231


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;2068839 said:


> Haha!!!!!!! Last year must be turning out quite expensive about now.


It's not so bad. Wouldn't trade it for anything.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Polarismalibu;2068912 said:


> It's not so bad. Wouldn't trade it for anything.


Me neither. I have 2 and it is the best thing in the world. Just cuts into the pocketbook a little with daycare and all.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2068712 said:


> There feniex cannons. I got them to alternate but when I do the one rear on flashes like a 4 way flasher would.
> 
> The mirror lights are led already. They make a kit to make them strobe


The Ford mirrors are LED?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2068770 said:


> Firefighter musta died.


Yeah I thought that... couldn't find anything though


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2068923 said:


> The Ford mirrors are LED?


Yes they are


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;2068921 said:


> Me neither. I have 2 and it is the best thing in the world. Just cuts into the pocketbook a little with daycare and all.


She works at a daycare/school so that helps out a bit. Ether way still well worth it


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2068928 said:


> Yeah I thought that... couldn't find anything though


Branden Burnard Nisswa fire, worked with some of us at FIRE inc. Lost his battle to cancer.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2068930 said:


> Yes they are


Nice... They don't look like it... Learn something new everyday!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2068932 said:


> Branden Burnard Nisswa fire, worked with some of us at FIRE inc. Lost his battle to cancer.


No good, sorry to hear...


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2068932 said:


> Branden Burnard Nisswa fire, worked with some of us at FIRE inc. Lost his battle to cancer.


Bad deal, sorry to hear


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;2068930 said:


> Yes they are


When did they go to LED? My 2011 wasn't


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;2068932 said:


> Branden Burnard Nisswa fire, worked with some of us at FIRE inc. Lost his battle to cancer.


Man that sucks. Sorry to hear that


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;2068940 said:


> When did they go to LED? My 2011 wasn't


Pretty sure it was. They have been for quite a few years. My 6.0 was even


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;2068946 said:


> Pretty sure it was. They have been for quite a few years. My 6.0 was even


I know that it wasn't because I replaced the bulb when it burnt out. same bulb as a plate light


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2068948 said:


> I know that it wasn't because I replaced the bulb when it burnt out. same bulb as a plate light


Same thing on my 08... Maybe new ones?


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2068946 said:


> Pretty sure it was. They have been for quite a few years. My 6.0 was even


No it wasn't.... at least after 2012 maybe later.


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;2068824 said:


> I could take one


If you could. I got some contacts here i can check with here for ya


----------



## banonea

TKLAWN;2068830 said:


> I laughed after I read this.
> 
> You damn near gave my dad a heart attack when he saw the gun next to your center council.


Was that at the auction?


----------



## TKLAWN

banonea;2068958 said:


> Was that at the auction?


When you picked up that mower from me.


----------



## banonea

TKLAWN;2068959 said:


> When you picked up that mower from me.


Thats right, i forgot about that. Didn't relize he seen it......lol


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Cops pulling people over like crazy by mystic


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2068960 said:


> Thats right, i forgot about that. Didn't relize he seen it......lol


Crazy mo fo lol


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2068962 said:


> Cops pulling people over like crazy by mystic


Win any money?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2068965 said:


> Win any money?


Nope. Saw a few plow trucks in the parking lot. Anyone from here? Or any lurkers?


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2068967 said:


> Nope. Saw a few plow trucks in the parking lot. Anyone from here? Or any lurkers?


we were planning to stay there till I called and found out it was like $450.00 a night for a room..........Not happening


----------



## banonea

who was looking for a hitch spreader?

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/fod/5344020973.html


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2068951 said:


> No it wasn't.... at least after 2012 maybe later.


Weird whoever had my 6.0 first must have replaced them. I know mine on my '14 where led.

That kit says it will work on '99 and up though so I guess I'm confused on that part


----------



## banonea

Doughboy, still looking for sub work?

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/for/5334799867.html


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2068972 said:


> Doughboy, still looking for sub work?
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/for/5334799867.html


I have a gig for this week.....I'll keep it handy though.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2068969 said:


> we were planning to stay there till I called and found out it was like $450.00 a night for a room..........Not happening


At mystic? They were booked when the wife called. Staying at embassy suits. 124 for tonight. 6th floor and king bed


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2068977 said:


> At mystic? They were booked when the wife called. Staying at embassy suits. 124 for tonight. 6th floor and king bed


Must have a concert or something going on


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2068977 said:


> At mystic? They were booked when the wife called. Staying at embassy suits. 124 for tonight. 6th floor and king bed


That's what we did, stayed by the MOA then drove to SSS shop to get the truck this morning.......


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2068970 said:


> who was looking for a hitch spreader?
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/fod/5344020973.html


Fiund a pro flob2 inmy city for 1500 looking at it tomorrow


----------



## banonea

BTW i didn't forget about the rules....


----------



## Ranger620

banonea;2068972 said:


> Doughboy, still looking for sub work?
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/for/5334799867.html


It says pays cash as an option. Wonder if any fellow government employees monitor that. He'd be in trouble


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2068980 said:


> Must have a concert or something going on


all they had left was suites


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2068982 said:


> Fiund a pro flob2 inmy city for 1500 looking at it tomorrow


they are nice. with a little fabricating you can make them a hitch mount instead of using the frame mount they come with......


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;2068984 said:


> It says pays cash as an option. Wonder if any fellow government employees monitor that. He'd be in trouble


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2068987 said:


> they are nice. with a little fabricating you can make them a hitch mount instead of using the frame mount they come with......


If i buy one can you fabricate it i will pay you. I don't want to put the hitch on


----------



## Deershack

banonea;2068983 said:


> BTW i didn't forget about the rules....


Looks like the #21 I bought from Rick. Just had the carb replaced because it had a govenor included. Before I could'nt get it over 55 unless I was going down a big hill fully loaded. Now it flies fully loaded. Other then that, it's been a great buy.


----------



## qualitycut

Cant sleep, waiting for Drake to tell us the story


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2068983 said:


> BTW i didn't forget about the rules....


Looks like a solid rig.


----------



## unit28

Green Grass;2068932 said:


> Branden Burnard Nisswa fire, worked with some of us at FIRE inc. Lost his battle to cancer.


FN CANCER

God speed.......


----------



## CityGuy

39° clear 
Light breeze


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2069001 said:


> FN CANCER
> 
> God speed.......


Yea cafe is bad, seems like everyone gets it now a days whether its skin cancer or brain cancer. And seems like less and less make it out of the ones that are supposed to be "cureable" buddies sister just passed from skin cancer and she was 19. Its cafed up


----------



## SnowGuy73

41° few clouds, breeze.


----------



## qualitycut

Man you government employees being up early are making the rest of us look bad lol


----------



## albhb3

off to a 3 hour safety meeting café café café café but its balmy out


----------



## Bill1090

37°
Clear and calm


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2068992 said:


> If i buy one can you fabricate it i will pay you. I don't want to put the hitch on


I can do it. Just need the sander and your truck......Let me know.


----------



## banonea

Deershack;2068994 said:


> Looks like the #21 I bought from Rick. Just had the carb replaced because it had a govenor included. Before I could'nt get it over 55 unless I was going down a big hill fully loaded. Now it flies fully loaded. Other then that, it's been a great buy.


 Same place I got this one. I will half to look at that, never thought about a governor on the carb. was yours gas or diesel?


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2069000 said:


> Looks like a solid rig.


It is. everything it was advertised to be. got the brakes to bleed out, now it stops on a dime. going to check them out this morning to make sure it doesn't have a blown line. bad a bunch of fluid on the rear diff but I think that is fluid from the breather for the rear diff. going to find some tubeless Dayton rims for it as well, I hate split rims.......


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2069008 said:


> Man you government employees being up early are making the rest of us look bad lol


I slept in this morning, all the bouncing around in that truck sucked yesterday......


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;2069023 said:


> 37°
> Clear and calm


alright, someone tell me ware on a keyboard is the degree key dammit...........:laughing:

BTW, 36 and clear here


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2069006 said:


> Yea cafe is bad, seems like everyone gets it now a days whether its skin cancer or brain cancer. And seems like less and less make it out of the ones that are supposed to be "cureable" buddies sister just passed from skin cancer and she was 19. Its cafed up


My neighbor works in a can factory. Tr he type they put corn,peas ,beans,ect.. in. He said if there's one thing you want to do to improve your life or extend without cancer. Stop eating stuff out of those cans.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2069031 said:


> I slept in this morning, all the bouncing around in that truck sucked yesterday......


You wouldn't make it as a farmer


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2069032 said:


> alright, someone tell me ware on a keyboard is the degree key dammit...........:laughing:
> 
> BTW, 36 and clear here


On the phone its on the second page


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2069035 said:


> On the phone its on the second page


Yep. Just hit symbol and then a button that shows 1/2. Click that and you will see it.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2069034 said:


> You wouldn't make it as a farmer


Been almost 20 years since I bounced around all day in a truck, remembered real quick why I hated it.......


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2069035 said:


> On the phone its on the second page





Bill1090;2069038 said:


> Yep. Just hit symbol and then a button that shows 1/2. Click that and you will see it.


Ok, but what about on a keyboard on your home computer?


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;2069041 said:


> Ok, but what about on a keyboard on your home computer?


No idea.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2069041 said:


> Ok, but what about on a keyboard on your home computer?


I don't know, never looked for it


----------



## banonea

time to rip a plow motor apart.........


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;2068984 said:


> It says pays cash as an option. Wonder if any fellow government employees monitor that. He'd be in trouble


I saw that too. Since a sub isn't an employee, why can't you pay in cash?


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2069041 said:


> Ok, but what about on a keyboard on your home computer?


Hold alt and then hit 248 one at a time


----------



## mnlefty

Camden;2069048 said:


> I saw that too. Since a sub isn't an employee, why can't you pay in cash?


I would think you can pay a sub however you want up to $599. After that, regardless of what form of payment you give him, a 1099 has to follow.


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;2069048 said:


> I saw that too. Since a sub isn't an employee, why can't you pay in cash?


Key word is sub. First he/she would have to have their own business and ins. Second your driving his truck his gas his tools. That's not a sub that's an employee. Up to $599 yes you can just give them some cash after that they need to be on payroll


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;2069027 said:


> Same place I got this one. I will half to look at that, never thought about a governor on the carb. was yours gas or diesel?


In case Deer doesn't see this his is gas as well. He had bucket seats in his and a 33,000 gvw I think.

Btw that guy that bought the green pickup dragged it out to the street and drove it from that point on. There is a nice trail of fluid all the way down the street now.


----------



## Camden

mnlefty;2069061 said:


> I would think you can pay a sub however you want up to $599. After that, regardless of what form of payment you give him, a 1099 has to follow.


Why can't you pay a SUB more than $600 cash? I know that's the limit for someone like a day laborer but I don't get why that would apply to someone who is truly a subcontractor. Isn't it the sub's responsibility to claim that money for tax purposes? (I totally understand that the guy in that ad is not looking for a sub, he's looking for an employee.)



Ranger620;2069063 said:


> Key word is sub. First he/she would have to have their own business and ins. Second your driving his truck his gas his tools. That's not a sub that's an employee. Up to $599 yes you can just give them some cash after that they need to be on payroll


Oh I get that. There's a black and white difference between being an employee and a legit subcontractor. I'm just thinking that if the guy I subbed for wanted to pay me in cash I would gladly accept it and not think twice about it. I must be missing something....Snowman is up to speed on this stuff so hopefully he'll chime in.


----------



## Camden

I got a nice kick in the teeth this morning. Got an invoice from my insurance company for $400+. I wasn't expecting that because my renewal is up in June. Flip the invoice over and it's a rate increase for adding a driver who has a poor driving record. I'm not in my office to check this but I know that my application for employment asks if the applicant has a clean record. So either this guy lied or I totally missed it. :realmad:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2069075 said:


> Why can't you pay a SUB more than $600 cash? I know that's the limit for someone like a day laborer but I don't get why that would apply to someone who is truly a subcontractor. Isn't it the sub's responsibility to claim that money for tax purposes? (I totally understand that the guy in that ad is not looking for a sub, he's looking for an employee.)
> 
> Oh I get that. There's a black and white difference between being an employee and a legit subcontractor. I'm just thinking that if the guy I subbed for wanted to pay me in cash I would gladly accept it and not think twice about it. I must be missing something....Snowman is up to speed on this stuff so hopefully he'll chime in.


There is no "$600" day laborer exemption. If you give a person a route and set times, they are an employee in the DoL eyes, whether they are using their own vehicle or yours.

The only way a person qualifies as a sub, is say my irrigation guy that does blowouts for my customers. Or if I need a light put in a yard, I can call in an electrician to sub that work.

Technically, if bano comes and plows for me, and I tell him when to show, he's technically an employee and technically I'm responsible for employee taxes.

It just comes down to how much do you want to roll the dice.

As for shovelers, if it's a one time thing, you give a guy $100 for shoveling that day and move on, no one will catch that. If they repeatedly shovel, they need to be on payroll, whether they earn $200 or $20,000.

Doesn't mean you can't report the payroll, yet give the employee (or sub) cash payment instead of a check.


----------



## mnlefty

Camden;2069075 said:


> Why can't you pay a SUB more than $600 cash? I know that's the limit for someone like a day laborer but I don't get why that would apply to someone who is truly a subcontractor. *Isn't it the sub's responsibility to claim that money for tax purposes?* (I totally understand that the guy in that ad is not looking for a sub, he's looking for an employee.)
> 
> Oh I get that. There's a black and white difference between being an employee and a legit subcontractor. *I'm just thinking that if the guy I subbed for wanted to pay me in cash I would gladly accept it and not think twice about it.* I must be missing something....Snowman is up to speed on this stuff so hopefully he'll chime in.


When the general gives the sub a 1099 at the end of the year uncle Sam gets a copy too, and the numbers better match what the sub reports.

If the guy you sub from paid you cash you better ask if you're getting a 1099 for it or not. If he paid you in cash not on his books, and it never went into your books you'd likely be fine... not legal, but probably still fine until the amounts get too big to hide or someone angry hears about it and turns it in.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2069081 said:


> There is no "$600" day laborer exemption. If you give a person a route and set times, they are an employee in the DoL eyes, whether they are using their own vehicle or yours.


Wait a minute, how do all these all these national service providers get away with not treating their "subs" as employees then? They are spelling out service times and locations.


----------



## Doughboy12

:whistling::whistling::whistling::whistling:
41 degrees already. My oh my


----------



## SnoFarmer

Telling your sub-contractor where the work is to be preformed or the time the work needs to be completed by does not make them an employee.

The general rule is that an individual is an independent contractor if the payer has the right to control or direct only the result of the work and not what will be done and how it will be done. The earnings of a person who is working as an independent contractor are subject to Self-Employment Tax.

https://www.irs.gov/Businesses/Small-Businesses-&-Self-Employed/Independent-Contractor-Defined


----------



## Doughboy12

SnoFarmer;2069092 said:


> Telling your sub-contractor where the work is to be preformed or the time the work needs to be completed by does not make them an employee.
> 
> The general rule is that an individual is an independent contractor if the payer has the right to control or direct only the result of the work and not what will be done and how it will be done. The earnings of a person who is working as an independent contractor are subject to Self-Employment Tax.
> 
> https://www.irs.gov/Businesses/Small-Businesses-&-Self-Employed/Independent-Contractor-Defined


Down to 3............maybe 4


----------



## SnoFarmer

Doughboy12;2069093 said:


> Down to 3............maybe 4


 i'm thinking 1-2 posted something else a while ago...

hey its 40*f here .


----------



## Doughboy12

SnoFarmer;2069095 said:


> i'm thinking 1-2 posted something else a while ago...
> 
> hey its 40*f here .


One of those didn't count.....:laughing:
Good thing the count starts over in a few weeks...:waving:
Thumbs Up


----------



## snowman55

I don't think Lwmn is quite right... But these rules are open to interpretation. Just like mn dot each auditor interprets law. 

I think you can give deadlines to a sub. Can't directly manage how the work is done, can specify exactly what must be done. If you train them manage them or provide them means to do the work they are employee. Employees must be on payroll, work comp , unemployment, ect

Only a true sub can get $600 for a year and not file 1099.
After that you must file 1099. Pay him in cash, change, pesos it don't matter but you both must report at all on 1099.

All the agency's are looking at this now. Mn dept revenue, work comp , unemployment, sales tax,irs, all want a share of the cash economy.

You can cash a payroll check if you want, but it must be payroll reported to everyone.

If the entire public understood what it takes for a company to hire and pay people. they might understand why less jobs are created.

How many more jobs could you hire if you could just pay a guy cash for a days work? How any more people would be willing to come plow for you if you could pay them cash?

Employment laws and taxes are the biggest impediment to success. Your labor and talents are the only thing that's yours. To tax and track and limit your ambitions is un American.

Sales tax is the only tax that does not infringe liberty.


----------



## Ranger620

SnoFarmer;2069092 said:


> Telling your sub-contractor where the work is to be preformed or the time the work needs to be completed by does not make them an employee.
> 
> The general rule is that an individual is an independent contractor if the payer has the right to control or direct only the result of the work and not what will be done and how it will be done. The earnings of a person who is working as an independent contractor are subject to Self-Employment Tax.
> 
> https://www.irs.gov/Businesses/Small-Businesses-&-Self-Employed/Independent-Contractor-Defined


You guys coveted most of it. In certain projects you can tell them what time where and such. And provide material. Snow is one of those but using your truck your shovels your blowers and you paying for gas classifies him as an employee no exceptions.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2069075 said:


> Why can't you pay a SUB more than $600 cash? I know that's the limit for someone like a day laborer but I don't get why that would apply to someone who is truly a subcontractor. Isn't it the sub's responsibility to claim that money for tax purposes? (I totally understand that the guy in that ad is not looking for a sub, he's looking for an employee.)
> 
> Oh I get that. There's a black and white difference between being an employee and a legit subcontractor. I'm just thinking that if the guy I subbed for wanted to pay me in cash I would gladly accept it and not think twice about it. I must be missing something....Snowman is up to speed on this stuff so hopefully he'll chime in.


Don't forget there's another test too... Consistent pattern of payment and hours (which will be up to DOLI to determine) can make a sub an employee regardless of what we think...

And on this subject, what do you guys do for plow subs that have their own truck and don't have a company? I just get my company listed under additional insured on their auto policy...


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2069107 said:


> Don't forget there's another test too... Consistent pattern of payment and hours (which will be up to DOLI to determine) can make a sub an employee regardless of what we think...
> 
> And on this subject, what do you guys do for plow subs that have their own truck and don't have a company? I just get my company listed under additional insured on their auto policy...


Subs that don't have a company would need to start a company at least a sole proprietor or their just an employee. That's my take on it but not 100% on that
Sub needs insurance should have work comp.


----------



## SnoFarmer

nope, you can have a set pattern for payment of a sub this does not make them an employee.

If you insure the sub then you could be making them an employee. As they are no longer "independent"

The owners of a business do not need WC coverage, as they can opt out as owners.


one left, or I can tale a loan out on next years.


----------



## Ranger620

SnoFarmer;2069111 said:


> nope, you can have a set pattern for payment of a sub this does not make them an employee.
> 
> If you insure the sub then you could be making them an employee. As they are no longer "independent"
> 
> The owners of a business do not need WC coverage, as they can opt out as owners.
> 
> one left, or I can tale a loan out on next years.


Correct on the work comp but it's one more step to make sure doli doesn't make them an employee and one more step to make sure if something happens and you get sued they are not an employee. All my subs are required to have it on the construction side of things


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Again, it comes down to how much do you want to roll the dice.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2068996 said:


> Cant sleep, waiting for Drake to tell us the story


Not much to report yet. One neighbor said it was in his pocket and he fell on some ice. Not sure on what kind of gun yet either. I'm not buying it as his bullet traveled 100 yards down the street. I haven't seen any activity at the Perps house. He may be holed up in a hotel some where


----------



## albhb3

well that was a fun meeting found out the company pays over 750 large for business insurance every year


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;2069074 said:


> In case Deer doesn't see this his is gas as well. He had bucket seats in his and a 33,000 gvw I think.
> 
> Btw that guy that bought the green pickup dragged it out to the street and drove it from that point on. There is a nice trail of fluid all the way down the street now.


Nice........


----------



## banonea

Camden;2069079 said:


> I got a nice kick in the teeth this morning. Got an invoice from my insurance company for $400+. I wasn't expecting that because my renewal is up in June. Flip the invoice over and it's a rate increase for adding a driver who has a poor driving record. I'm not in my office to check this but I know that my application for employment asks if the applicant has a clean record. So either this guy lied or I totally missed it. :realmad:


When I switched all my vehicles over to a contractor's insurance policy, my insurance company never ask for driving records of any of my employees


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2069081 said:


> There is no "$600" day laborer exemption. If you give a person a route and set times, they are an employee in the DoL eyes, whether they are using their own vehicle or yours.
> 
> The only way a person qualifies as a sub, is say my irrigation guy that does blowouts for my customers. Or if I need a light put in a yard, I can call in an electrician to sub that work.
> 
> Technically, if bano comes and plows for me, and I tell him when to show, he's technically an employee and technically I'm responsible for employee taxes.
> 
> It just comes down to how much do you want to roll the dice.
> 
> As for shovelers, if it's a one time thing, you give a guy $100 for shoveling that day and move on, no one will catch that. If they repeatedly shovel, they need to be on payroll, whether they earn $200 or $20,000.
> 
> Doesn't mean you can't report the payroll, yet give the employee (or sub) cash payment instead of a check.


From what I understand in order to be classified as a subcontractor or self-employed, you are required to have a tax ID number, either a LLC, INC, or a certificate of exemption from the state of Minnesota, you must also carry a minimum $30,000 contractors liability policy, you must have a office, office equipment,paper, computer or however you take care of your paperwork. This can be a home office, but it must be an office space it cannot just be a desk in your living room. As far as the $600 exemption, you can do $600 one time for the entire year, not $600 per person.

As far as workmans comp goes, you are not required to carry workmans comp if you are self employed, but, if you hire a subcontractor and they do not carry workmans comp, then you must cover them under your workmans comp, that information is direct from the state of Minnesota workmans comp department. The only exemption to this is if you have family members that are working for you, ie a brother wife children, second cousins, uncle or things like that do not count, but in order for any of that to matter you must 1099 that person at the end of the year.


----------



## SnoFarmer

banonea;2069130 said:


> From what I understand in order to be classified as a subcontractor or self-employed, you are required to have a tax ID number, either a LLC, INC, or a certificate of exemption from the state of Minnesota, you must also carry a minimum $30,000 contractors liability policy, you must have a office, office equipment,paper, computer or however you take care of your paperwork. This can be a home office, but it must be an office space it cannot just be a desk in your living room. As far as the $600 exemption, you can do $600 one time for the entire year, not $600 per person.
> 
> As far as workmans comp goes, you are not required to carry workmans comp if you are self employed, but, if you hire a subcontractor and they do not carry workmans comp, then you must cover them under your workmans comp, that information is direct from the state of Minnesota workmans comp department. The only exemption to this is if you have family members that are working for you, ie a brother wife children, second cousins, uncle or things like that do not count, but in order for any of that to matter you must 1099 that person at the end of the year.


No office space is required to be in business, nor do you need letterhead.

You do not need to cover the owner of a business as they can opts out of WC. nor should you cover them.
Only the owners are exempt, 
Family members don't qualify as owners unless they are listed on the business lic.
if not listed they are employees and need WC.

Only employees of the sub or any contractor needs to have WC.
You can make it a requirement in the contract that they have it.
if you insure them, they are no longer independent business.

that information is direct from the state of Minnesota workmans comp department.

& it's $600 per person per year....

does not cover us and i dont need a separate office as i only have one business.
you have to apply the right law to the situation.
Minnesota Statutes 181.723. This law was amended in 2012 to replace the independent contractor exemption certificate program with a two-year pilot project for registration of construction contractors. Under the amendments, as of Sept. 15, 2012, all contractors, including independent contractors and other types of business entities (such as limited liability companies -- LLCs) that perform building construction or improvement services must register with the Department of Labor and Industry (or be exempted from registration) and meet the nine-factor independent contractor test.

Under the nine-factor test, an individual is considered an independent contractor only if he or she:

maintains a separate business with the individual's own office, equipment, materials and other facilities;
this means the subs office cant be the same as the general contractors.
the cab of your truck qualifies as a office.

(i) holds or has applied for a federal employer identification number or (ii) has filed business or self-employment income tax returns with the federal Internal Revenue Service if the individual has performed services in the previous year;

is operating under contract to perform the specific services for the person for specific amounts of money and under which the individual controls the means of performing the services;

is incurring the main expenses related to the services that the individual is performing for the person under the contract;

is responsible for the satisfactory completion of the services that the individual has contracted to perform for the person and is liable for a failure to complete the services;

receives compensation from the person for the services performed under the contract on a commission or per-job or competitive bid basis and not on any other basis;

may realize a profit or suffer a loss under the contract to perform services for the person;

has continuing or recurring business liabilities or obligations; and

the success or failure of the individual's business depends on the relationship of business receipts to expenditures.

http://www.dli.mn.gov/WC/IndpCont.asp


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;2069127 said:


> When I switched all my vehicles over to a contractor's insurance policy, my insurance company never ask for driving records of any of my employees


There are some companies that don't even ask drivers names.

Mine now is a $^#$ to work with.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Independent contractor for other occupations, like snow removal......

Individuals who are independent contractors with no employees are not covered by workers' compensation insurance unless the entity contracting with the independent contractor elects to purchase insurance for that individual or the independent contractor chooses to purchase coverage for him or herself. The workers' compensation statute does not contain a definition of "independent contractor."

When a question arises about whether a particular relationship is that of employer-employee or that of two entities contracting independently, a five-factor test has developed through case law that generally allows an employer or employee to make some judgments concerning the appropriate characterization. This test involves analyzing the following five factors.

Five-factor test concerning employee, independent contractor characterization
1. The right to control the means and manner of performance
2. The mode of payment
3. The furnishing of tools and materials
4. Control over the premises where the work was done
5. The right of discharge; Guhlke v. Roberts Truck Lines, 128 N.W.2d 324 (1964)

The degree of control one party has the right to exert over another has become the primary factor to consider. One party's right to control over another's job duties is an indication that the first is an employer. Hunter v. Crawford Door Sales 501 N.W.2d 623 (1993). To analyze the control factor in a particular situation, it may be helpful to ask the following questions, bearing in mind the factors that show evidence of control must be weighed against those that show an absence of control. The answers are not meant to compel a particular conclusion but should be used merely as a guide.
http://www.dli.mn.gov/WC/IndpCont.asp


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Headed to the slopes. Unlike the rest of you guys, I can enjoy winter activities.


----------



## Deershack

banonea;2069027 said:


> Same place I got this one. I will half to look at that, never thought about a governor on the carb. was yours gas or diesel?


Gas Chevy eng


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2069134 said:


> There are some companies that don't even ask drivers names.
> 
> Mine now is a $^#$ to work with.


I am with allstate


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2069134 said:


> There are some companies that don't even ask drivers names.
> 
> Mine now is a $^#$ to work with.


Mine is tough too. I do so much random work that it was hard to find a company who was willing to take it all on. One day we could be shingling and the next day we're putting together office furniture. I'm not complaining, my premium is just barely over $10k and I think that's cheap.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Nice spring day out


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2069163 said:


> Nice spring day out


You think this is nice.....wait until mid week.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2069138 said:


> Headed to the slopes. Unlike the rest of you guys, I can enjoy winter activities.


Hey now I can too


----------



## banonea

Camden;2069150 said:


> Mine is tough too. I do so much random work that it was hard to find a company who was willing to take it all on. One day we could be shingling and the next day we're putting together office furniture. I'm not complaining, my premium is just barely over $10k and I think that's cheap.


I have travellers insurance for my contractors insurance, they've been great to work with over the years. My business auto insurance is to Allstate, never had a problem with them at all. My workmans comp is through the state pool and it's been that way for 15 plus years.


----------



## Green Grass

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/hvo/5322846335.html

Are doors really that expensive?


----------



## Doughboy12

Green Grass;2069193 said:


> https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/hvo/5322846335.html
> 
> Are doors really that expensive?


Lexan doors might be............stuff that's in hockey rinks.


----------



## gmcdan

a sub contractor can be required to have workers comp but he doesn't need to cover himself , meaning he pays a minimum 600.00 then files the audit at the end of the period then gets a refund of say 300.00 the rest is kept by Berkley or which ever one your asigned to wasa , Berkley etc as cost to service the sub but doesn't need to actually pay for coverage % paid to sub . if the audit reveals the sub paid another person he must then also do the same thing or pay workers comp on him which is why the ist party contractor you should require your sub to have workers comp no coverage at a minimum you could be responsible for the subs employee partner etc 
liabilities


----------



## Ranger620

I got more jumper wires on the skid right now than there are wires lol. Off to the shop something electrical and I can find it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;2069193 said:


> https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/hvo/5322846335.html
> 
> Are doors really that expensive?


For lexan probably. I know glass is $400 and a frame is even more then that


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;2069193 said:


> https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/hvo/5322846335.html
> 
> Are doors really that expensive?


Yes they are. The style that fits the old S and T series. That is why I had all our bobcat doors rekeyed from the generic key that bobcat issues. last year we had 2 stolen. Luckily we had 2 extra doors from our track machines.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Drakeslayer;2069210 said:


> Yes they are. The style that fits the old S and T series. That is why I had all our bobcat doors rekeyed from the generic key that bobcat issues. last year we had 2 stolen. Luckily we had 2 extra doors from our track machines.


From a dealer I was quoted $1850. Bobcat quit making them and some other aftermarket company is building them now.


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;2069210 said:


> Yes they are. The style that fits the old S and T series. That is why I had all our bobcat doors rekeyed from the generic key that bobcat issues. last year we had 2 stolen. Luckily we had 2 extra doors from our track machines.


I am going to have to start stealing doors for extra money


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;2069212 said:


> I am going to have to start stealing doors for extra money


That's why I bring mine back to the shop after storms. Thugs like you cost us to much


----------



## dieselplw

Ranger. I don't remember what brand machine you are having issues with. A bobcat will throw codes and you can look them up in the book behind the seat. I was having the same issues you are. Did you try the battery cables? If that's not it then the shop is probably best.


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;2069214 said:


> That's why I bring mine back to the shop after storms. Thugs like you cost us to much


I am sure I can find your shop it will be the building with one meter and multiple tenants.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2069221 said:


> I am sure I can find your shop it will be the building with one meter and multiple tenants.


I can lead you there.


----------



## IDST

dieselplw;2069218 said:


> Ranger. I don't remember what brand machine you are having issues with. A bobcat will throw codes and you can look them up in the book behind the seat. I was having the same issues you are. Did you try the battery cables? If that's not it then the shop is probably best.


unfortunetely there are 100's that aren't in there.


----------



## dieselplw

jagext;2069228 said:


> unfortunetely there are 100's that aren't in there.


True. Electrical issues are one of the worst by far


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;2069221 said:


> I am sure I can find your shop it will be the building with one meter and multiple tenants.


Yeah should be the only one around like that


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2069224 said:


> I can lead you there.


You don't know where it is ether


----------



## djagusch

16 days till daylight increases.


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;2069193 said:


> https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/hvo/5322846335.html
> 
> Are doors really that expensive?


door glass alone is $250 at bobcat, and that is Lexan, wont break....should of had that 2 door glasses ago:realmad::realmad:


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;2069246 said:


> door glass alone is $250 at bobcat, and that is Lexan, wont break....should of had that 2 door glasses ago:realmad::realmad:


Yeah we broke two in less then a year. The new style glass is $400 too :realmad:


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2069236 said:


> You don't know where it is ether


You sure about that?


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2069252 said:


> You sure about that?


you may know the general area. That's about it though


----------



## Ranger620

dieselplw;2069218 said:


> Ranger. I don't remember what brand machine you are having issues with. A bobcat will throw codes and you can look them up in the book behind the seat. I was having the same issues you are. Did you try the battery cables? If that's not it then the shop is probably best.


John Deere 260 2001 so before all the fancy stuff. I spent the better part of the day trying to get it fixed up with no luck. Ran a bunch of jumper wires to hot wire it. Loaded it on the trailer and dropped it off at the dealer.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2069250 said:


> Yeah we broke two in less then a year. The new style glass is $400 too :realmad:


I have new style glass only for my 185 if anyone needs the glass only I'd sell it


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2069253 said:


> you may know the general area. That's about it though


I could find you.


----------



## CityGuy

Finger stuck in a toothbrush holder for an hour. That's a new one.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2069265 said:


> Finger stuck in a toothbrush holder for an hour. That's a new one.


Some day you will wise up


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Jeez 8 hours at MOA. I'm worn out


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2069265 said:


> Finger stuck in a toothbrush holder for an hour. That's a new one.


How does that happen?


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2069265 said:


> Finger stuck in a toothbrush holder for an hour. That's a new one.


"Finger"...........:laughing:
Wife out of town???


----------



## unit28

Twin turbos?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;2069238 said:


> 16 days till daylight increases.


Next time it snows??


----------



## cbservicesllc

Just looked over the 2017 Super Duty brochure Quality's dad sent me in the mail... I feel like writing a check already


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2069263 said:


> I could find you.


Good luck. Probably my safe to drive with a toothbrush holder on your finger


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2069286 said:


> Just looked over the 2017 Super Duty brochure Quality's dad sent me in the mail... I feel like writing a check already


Yeah you and me both 

They are damn good looking trucks !


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2069286 said:


> Just looked over the 2017 Super Duty brochure Quality's dad sent me in the mail... I feel like writing a check already


Yep.... I'll take two please

Wish they had the site set up to build a '17


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2069286 said:


> Just looked over the 2017 Super Duty brochure Quality's dad sent me in the mail... I feel like writing a check already


Better tape it down

So it don't bounce


----------



## jimslawnsnow

djagusch;2069238 said:


> 16 days till daylight increases.


And higher sun angel


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2069300 said:


> Yep.... I'll take two please
> 
> Wish they had the site set up to build a '17


Yeah, so we can see how much all these new options will cost...


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2069302 said:


> Better tape it down
> 
> So it don't bounce


Hahaha... That's for sure


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2069270 said:


> How does that happen?


Autistic 8 year old


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2069336 said:


> Autistic 8 year old


Not following


----------



## Drakeslayer

jimslawnsnow;2069338 said:


> Not following


Fire Dept probably got called for a finger stuck in a toothbrush holder.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2069338 said:


> Not following


Kid dumped out tooth brushes out of tin type metatl container and stuck his finger into hole for brush. Held like 5 or so brushes.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2069356 said:


> Kid dumoed tooth brushes out of tin type metatl container and stuck his finger into hole for brush. Held like 5 or so brushes.


Your original post I thought you had it stuck on your hand for a hour


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;2069357 said:


> Your original post I thought you had it stuck on your hand for a hour


He did don't let him lie to you


----------



## CityGuy

Nice shot. 


Goal.................


----------



## banonea

very quiet in here tonight........


----------



## Drakeslayer

banonea;2069365 said:


> very quiet in here tonight........


2 football games and 1 hockey to watch.


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;2069365 said:


> very quiet in here tonight........


My kids where beating on me


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Watching Dumb and Dumberer to with my kids.


----------



## Drakeslayer

I wonder if Lwnmwrman broke the chairlift?


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2069376 said:


> Watching Dumb and Dumberer to with my kids.


I did not like it that all that much. I got a chuckle out of it but that was it


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2069376 said:


> Watching Dumb and Dumberer to with my kids.


I was watching Minneapolis Girls Varsity Hockey beat the heck out of Chisago Lakes.


----------



## Ranger620

Pomnaville with the empty netter one way for him to get on the score board


----------



## Camden

So I was just out playing around with the 262 skid steer I just bought and the heat quit working. The blower was still blowing air but it was cold. Any idea what would cause that?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;2069378 said:


> I did not like it that all that much. I got a chuckle out of it but that was it


Gotta watch it with a 13 and 10 year old.


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;2069385 said:


> So I was just out playing around with the 262 skid steer I just bought and the heat quit working. The blower was still blowing air but it was cold. Any idea what would cause that?


Verify that the coolant is full. If not as long as the machine doesn't over heat. Maybe a plugged heater core


----------



## djagusch

Camden;2069385 said:


> So I was just out playing around with the 262 skid steer I just bought and the heat quit working. The blower was still blowing air but it was cold. Any idea what would cause that?


Coolant low? Oil look decent? Use cautiously until it's figured out to not make more damage.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;2069388 said:


> Verify that the coolant is full. If not as long as the machine doesn't over heat. Maybe a plugged heater core


I'm going with a fuse. 

Or see if there is a valve by the Thermostat housing. Open it.


----------



## Camden

Fluid levels are fine. Hmmm...I'm stumped and Google wasn't any help. I had heat for the first 30 minutes and then it just stopped out of the blue. Weird deal but I'll get it figured out.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;2069391 said:


> I'm going with a fuse.
> 
> Or see if there is a valve by the Thermostat housing. Open it.


I originally thought it was a fuse as well but there doesn't appear to be one that controls the "heat". There's one for the a/c and for the blower and that's it. The lines had to be open because I had heat for a while.


----------



## djagusch

SSS Inc.;2069391 said:


> I'm going with a fuse.


Blower fan is working. Fluid should he going through heater core, heating the air up. I wouldn't think a ss heating system wouldnt be much more complicated than that. Maybe a door motor to collect outside air or heated air past the heater core. That would be the one thing I would check after checking fluids.


----------



## SSS Inc.

djagusch;2069395 said:


> Blower fan is working. Fluid should he going through heater core, heating the air up. I wouldn't think a ss heating system wouldnt be much more complicated than that. Maybe a door motor to collect outside air or heated air past the heater core. That would be the one thing I would check after checking fluids.


Something has to trigger the fluid to go through the system. Its electrical I tell ya.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2069376 said:


> Watching Dumb and Dumberer to with my kids.


I can beat that.....twice. Watching Perfect Pitch and Perfect Pitch 2 with wife and MIL.

Man card was relinquished at the door. :crying:


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;2069400 said:


> I can beat that.....twice. Watching Perfect Pitch and Perfect Pitch 2 with wife and MIL.
> 
> Man card was relinquished at the door. :crying:


Ohmaaaan. That's bad.


----------



## unit28

Electric water pump?

I don't think so Tim. ....


----------



## Camden

Well, I finally found some people talking about heat problems and there's an electric valve that can fail. It's of course under the cab and it sounds like it's not easy to access or swap out. Lovely. Oh well, that's the risk you take when buying used. I'll take it in on Monday.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;2069407 said:


> Well, I finally found some people talking about heat problems and there's an electric valve that can fail. It's of course under the cab and it sounds like it's not easy to access or swap out. Lovely. Oh well, that's the risk you take when buying used. I'll take it in on Monday.


BAM! electrical....


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;2069409 said:


> BAM! electrical....


It does appear to be the case...I'll confirm once Ziegler gets their hands on it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2069393 said:


> Fluid levels are fine. Hmmm...I'm stumped and Google wasn't any help. I had heat for the first 30 minutes and then it just stopped out of the blue. Weird deal but I'll get it figured out.


Guessing the heater core is plugged


----------



## Greenery

I'm not familiar with cat but when I lost heat on my bobcat it was the thermostat.


----------



## unit28

Little breezy. .....


----------



## Polarismalibu

I should go to bed. 8 comes early


----------



## SnowGuy73

39° calm, overcast.


----------



## unit28

I see more bad weather this week

Wondering what they'll name it


----------



## CityGuy

34° fog and mist


----------



## CityGuy

Dense fog advisory


----------



## Green Grass

34 foggy and off to hockey


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;2069460 said:


> 34 foggy and off to hockey


I will most likely see you there. If I can get out of bed


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;2069461 said:


> I will most likely see you there. If I can get out of bed


Let me know


----------



## skorum03

Accuweather saying 55 on Saturday wtf


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;2069460 said:


> 34 foggy and off to hockey


I'll be at Thaler for a 10:30 game. Your old stomping grounds. Thumbs Up


----------



## banonea

Looking for a E47 Meyer plow pump/motor, or a older western power unit, electric not cable driven, anyone got anything by chance......


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;2069385 said:


> So I was just out playing around with the 262 skid steer I just bought and the heat quit working. The blower was still blowing air but it was cold. Any idea what would cause that?


Just a thought does it have a.c. and did you bump the switch? I used to do that all the time.


----------



## CityGuy

skorum03;2069486 said:


> Accuweather saying 55 on Saturday wtf


And locals here saying 33 and snow.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2069499 said:


> And locals here saying 33 and snow.


NWS has 40 for me with chance of rain. Accu has 42 with clouds


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Suppose I better go get some tree limbs cut from a flag in Lino Lakes before the wife wants to go curtain shopping later.

Watch Saturday.........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/displayMod.php?var=gfs_sfc_prcp&loop=loopall&hours=

Another early Monday morning snow??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

How soon before they start reporting a brown Christmas??


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2069511 said:


> How soon before they start reporting a brown Christmas??


Well what is it. Snow or snow or no snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2069518 said:


> Well what is it. Snow or snow or no snow.


Looks like next weekend is about our only shot for a White Christmas.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2069519 said:


> Looks like next weekend is about our only shot for a White Christmas.


Yea funny how everyone has different temps


----------



## albhb3

40s into jan??? LETS GO!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I lost all my McD's. Those and the schools were the only ones I have on a percentage refunded if we don't get 30" of snow.

Guess I'd be happy showing a $4200 credit on April's lawn invoice at the schools if we have this all winter.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;2069519 said:


> Looks like next weekend is about our only shot for a White Christmas.


Dec 22nd looks interesting. Don't know what your looking at.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

At least a guy can do blacktop work in this weather.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;2069542 said:


> Dec 22nd looks interesting. Don't know what your looking at.


This?????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Total accumulation between right now and Dec. 22??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Waiting to meet a Shoveler that's been bugging me for 3 days to get paid.

Tell him to meet me at a spot that I'm throwing blacktop patch in, about 4 blocks from where he lives, right next to WalMart in Forest Lake.

Texts me back says he has no idea where I'm talking about. The guy has shoveled this place before.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2069550 said:


> Waiting to meet a Shoveler that's been bugging me for 3 days to get paid.
> 
> Tell him to meet me at a spot that I'm throwing blacktop patch in, about 4 blocks from where he lives, right next to WalMart in Forest Lake.
> 
> Texts me back says he has no idea where I'm talking about. The guy has shoveled this place before.


I wonder if you told him that you left his cash under a rock on site how fast he would find it...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2069555 said:


> I wonder if you told him that you left his cash under a rock on site how fast he would find it...


Texted him at 10:30 I would be here for 20 minutes. Then texted him to meet me here at 11. He texted me back at 11:07 he would be here in 10 minutes. It's now 11:30.

This morning before I trimmed some trees in Lino Lakes I texted him saying I would be in Forest Lake around 10:30-11. He said he can meet anytime.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2069488 said:


> I'll be at Thaler for a 10:30 game. Your old stomping grounds. Thumbs Up


I was long graduated by the time they built that. But it is a beautiful rink.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2069549 said:


> Total accumulation between right now and Dec. 22??


How much is the blue?


----------



## Ranger620

Vikings start in 10 minutes. I got stuff to work on but with the weather I'm in no hurry. This will be the first game this year I will sit down and watch. Viking will loose I am guaranteeing it. Vikings 17 Seahawks 24


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2069568 said:


> Vikings start in 10 minutes. I got stuff to work on but with the weather I'm in no hurry. This will be the first game this year I will sit down and watch. Viking will loose I am guaranteeing it. Vikings 17 Seahawks 24


Geez........


----------



## unit28

unit28;2069435 said:


> I see more bad weather this week
> 
> Wondering what they'll name it


Fog didn't burn off by 9,
Temps aren't going to moderate as expected

With the breeze being consistent at its present flow, it'll snow sooner than later


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2069567 said:


> How much is the blue?


Zero.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2069510 said:


> http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/displayMod.php?var=gfs_sfc_prcp&loop=loopall&hours=
> 
> Another early Monday morning snow??


I guess I'm not seeing it...?


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2069575 said:


> Geez........


On my way to being correct. Vikes can't tackle


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2069549 said:


> Total accumulation between right now and Dec. 22??


Nooooooo!!!


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2069586 said:


> Nooooooo!!!


But that's accumulation not necessarily snow could include rain with these temps


----------



## Ranger620

Zero protection for teddy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Already turned the game off..... Complete garbage in a big game again.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2069586 said:


> Nooooooo!!!


Thats over the next 2 weeks and lwmr said thats a big 0 over us


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2069597 said:


> Thats over the next 2 weeks and lwmr said thats a big 0 over us


Pretty sure that's why he said Noooooo!!! He needs snow to make bank.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2069598 said:


> Pretty sure that's why he said Noooooo!!! He needs snow to make bank.


Oo thats right thanksgiving is over


----------



## djagusch

So Mr nowak,

I'm going to the dell's on wed, thurs, fri. Do I need to hire a plow service over this period?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2069583 said:


> On my way to being correct. Vikes can't tackle


I was going to say... you sure you don't want to edit those scores... Vikings lower, Seachickens higher?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2069588 said:


> But that's accumulation not necessarily snow could include rain with these temps


I was saying it's too low!


----------



## albhb3

teddy= ryan leaf 2.0


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2069598 said:


> Pretty sure that's why he said Noooooo!!! He needs snow to make bank.


This... Especially if we get weekend or christmas break snow!


----------



## albhb3

this is turning into 41-0


----------



## Ranger620

I might wanna change my score prediction


----------



## Camden

My skid steer has heat again. It was slightly low on coolant so I filled it up and that's all it took. I can't believe it's that touchy. I'm not 100% convinced the solution is that simple though. Part of me thinks that the electric valve decided to work again and that it had nothing to do with low fluid. We shall see, I'm going to run it hard once I give up on the Vikings game...


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;2069612 said:


> My skid steer has heat again. It was slightly low on coolant so I filled it up and that's all it took. I can't believe it's that touchy. I'm not 100% convinced the solution is that simple though. Part of me thinks that the electric valve decided to work again and that it had nothing to do with low fluid. We shall see, I'm going to run it hard once I give up on the Vikings game...


Give up now!!

I am sick of all the bad calls by the referees in every game.


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;2069612 said:


> My skid steer has heat again. It was slightly low on coolant so I filled it up and that's all it took. I can't believe it's that touchy. I'm not 100% convinced the solution is that simple though. Part of me thinks that the electric valve decided to work again and that it had nothing to do with low fluid. We shall see, I'm going to run it hard once I give up on the Vikings game...


What about the belt to the water pump? Loose slightly low on fluid just another thought


----------



## Green Grass

Someone should take the flags away from the officials


----------



## unit28

Couple inches at Mille lacs by Friday

Depending on Temps we'll have a chance of 1-2


----------



## albhb3

Green Grass;2069621 said:


> Someone should take the flags away from the officials


or take away slo-mo instant replay looks far different at full speed


----------



## Camden

So my son has a friend over and the idiot ate one of our hottest peppers after my son dared him to do it. The kid is a mess right now. I think he drank 1/2 gallon of milk and he's got a mug full of water now.


----------



## unit28

500mb vortices are weak Thursday night. 
Nor much for a cold column
Precipitation for sure.....


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;2069637 said:


> So my son has a friend over and the idiot ate one of our hottest peppers after my son dared him to do it. The kid is a mess right now. I think he drank 1/2 gallon of milk and he's got a mug full of water now.


Did the kid get some money out of the deal?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;2069637 said:


> So my son has a friend over and the idiot ate one of our hottest peppers after my son dared him to do it. The kid is a mess right now. I think he drank 1/2 gallon of milk and he's got a mug full of water now.


I'm not sure how old he is, but when I was in my teens we did all kinds of stupid thing. Once me an a friend chugged a gallon each of chocolate milk as fast as we could. Another time I dared the same one to inhale grape kool-aid concentrate. Another one was dared to eat preration h. I know there's more.....


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;2069634 said:


> or take away slo-mo instant replay looks far different at full speed


That doesn't matter, they make calls that you dont even need to review like the Patriots game a few weeks ago. They nust make crappy calls every game.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2069666 said:


> That doesn't matter, they make calls that you dont even need to review like the Patriots game a few weeks ago. They nust make crappy calls every game.


blame the league they are just part time employees


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2069663 said:


> I'm not sure how old he is, but when I was in my teens we did all kinds of stupid thing. Once me an a friend chugged a gallon each of chocolate milk as fast as we could. Another time I dared the same one to inhale grape kool-aid concentrate. Another one was dared to eat preration h. I know there's more.....


My buddy snorted chrushed red peppers once at a pizza place. We did the milk thing too. The tea spoon of cinommion is the funniest


----------



## unit28

President Barack Obama will address the nation from the Oval Office Sunday in prime time.......


about steps the government is taking to keep people safe after the attack last week in San Bernardino, California.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2069686 said:


> President Barack Obama will address the nation from the Oval Office Sunday in prime time.......
> 
> about steps the government is taking to keep people safe after the attack last week in San Bernardino, California.


I'm just going to go out on a limb and guess one of the steps will not be encouraging legal ownership and carrying of firearms nationwide...


----------



## RussC

cbservicesllc;2069692 said:


> I'm just going to go out on a limb and guess one of the steps will not be encouraging legal ownership and carrying of firearms nationwide...


----------



## albhb3

pats look like trash loose 1 guy and the dumpster fire begins


----------



## unit28

Im on the cusp Saturday


----------



## djagusch

albhb3;2069732 said:


> pats look like trash loose 1 guy and the dumpster fire begins


Unless that's sarcasm, you obviously have no clue how many people are not playing due to injury for that team or your just a hater. Either way they have had a great season so far compared to the injuries they have had. Most teams with the amount of injuries wouldn't be at .500.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2069741 said:


> Im on the cusp Saturday


GFS's have flatlined for Sat.


----------



## CityGuy

Someone is babbling on tv about gun control again.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2069769 said:


> Someone is babbling on tv about gun control again.


Yea turned the channel.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2069772 said:


> Yea turned the channel.


Never turned it on. Stuck to channels he won't be on


----------



## SSS Inc.

djagusch;2069600 said:


> So Mr nowak,
> 
> I'm going to the dell's on wed, thurs, fri. Do I need to hire a plow service over this period?


NoWack reports no issues through at least next Saturday.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2069777 said:


> Never turned it on. Stuck to channels he won't be on


Well i was watching the awesome football game before it, ran to DQ and my dogs where hiding in the other room and he was on tv when I got home


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;2069491 said:


> Looking for a E47 Meyer plow pump/motor, or a older western power unit, electric not cable driven, anyone got anything by chance......


How old? I have a western motor that goes back a ways. It was rebuilt and shelved years ago.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2069769 said:


> Someone is babbling on tv about gun control again.


What's he saying? Just curious what his genius ideas are and how much of a pain it will be for the rest of us...


----------



## djagusch

SSS Inc.;2069779 said:


> NoWack reports no issues through at least next Saturday.


Thanks NoWack sorry for the misspelling of the name. I was worried that I would of needed to leave yesterday to make it through any storms that would arise.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Been a week. Just got the "she has to do everything around here" speech.

Guess I'm hoping for snow??


----------



## Doughboy12

Anyone going to the action on the 9th?
Edit: auction. :waving:


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;2069842 said:


> Anyone going to the action on the 9th?


I don't know about you but I try to get action on a daily basis.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2069840 said:


> Been a week. Just got the "she has to do everything around here" speech.
> 
> Guess I'm hoping for snow??


I got that speech yesterday even though I did the dishes, laundry and vacuumed


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;2069843 said:


> I don't know about you but I try to get action on a daily basis.


Key word is TRY


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2069840 said:


> Been a week. Just got the "she has to do everything around here" speech.
> 
> Guess I'm hoping for snow??


To her credit, my wife has never thrown that out there. I think she knows it wouldn't be worth the fight.



Green Grass;2069848 said:


> Key word is TRY


You aren't kidding.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2069840 said:


> Been a week. Just got the "she has to do everything around here" speech.
> 
> Guess I'm hoping for snow??


Wow... must be in the air... Same here even though I watched the kids all day yesterday and half the day today, did the dishes, and did some laundry


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2069843 said:


> I don't know about you but I try to get action on a daily basis.


I can only handle rejection from her once a week :crying:


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2069846 said:


> I got that speech yesterday even though I did the dishes, laundry and vacuumed


Well at least I'm not the only one Thumbs Up


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;2069842 said:


> Anyone going to the action on the 9th?


Naked midget wresting? In out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2069854 said:


> Wow... must be in the air... Same here even though I watched the kids all day yesterday and half the day today, did the dishes, and did some laundry


We have the same talk every year. Tell me what you want done. Not that hard. Say "hey, can you start the shower for the kids" or "will you go pull the load out of the wash I put in while you were out earlier".

Just drives me nuts.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2069861 said:


> We have the same talk every year. Tell me what you want done. Not that hard. Say "hey, can you start the shower for the kids" or "will you go pull the load out of the wash I put in while you were out earlier".
> 
> Just drives me nuts.


She shouldn't have to ask. You should know


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2069861 said:


> We have the same talk every year. Tell me what you want done. Not that hard. Say "hey, can you start the shower for the kids" or "will you go pull the load out of the wash I put in while you were out earlier".
> 
> Just drives me nuts.


Hahaha... totally the same here... Is your wife fiercely independent as well?


----------



## IDST

Doughboy12;2069842 said:


> Anyone going to the action on the 9th?
> Edit: auction. :waving:


Which one?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2069863 said:


> Hahaha... totally the same here... Is your wife fiercely independent as well?


Yes, full blood German. Never mind she's never had to pay a bill since we were dating, or fix anything, or worry that the kids won't have money for lunch.

I got yelled at tonight because the oldest took a bath. I went in and let the bath water out. I didn't know the stopper had popped back down again so the water didn't drain.

"I have to do everything around here".

I then was accused of yelling because I said that's a bunch of crap.


----------



## Camden

jagext;2069864 said:


> Which one?


Must be nice to have options you lucky devil. The rest of us are stuck with one.


----------



## Doughboy12

jagext;2069864 said:


> Which one?


SSS gets mad if I say.........


----------



## Doughboy12

TONS of snow stuff at it. 
Sweepers too. 
Couple of walk behind aerators to boot. 
Lots of workshop stuff.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2069876 said:


> TONS of snow stuff at it.
> Sweepers too.
> Couple of walk behind aerators to boot.
> Lots of workshop stuff.


I found it... lots of stuff I'll be looking at... :waving:


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;2069877 said:


> I found it... lots of stuff I'll be looking at... :waving:


I want to go.....
I could use a 40' container....and an 8' one.
Nice two story loft....:laughing:


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2069851 said:


> To her credit, my wife has never thrown that out there. I think she knows it wouldn't be worth the fight.
> 
> .


No kidding......


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2069877 said:


> I found it... lots of stuff I'll be looking at... :waving:


If its the same one I was looking at a couple days ago i gave up was waaaay to many items to look through them all.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2069798 said:


> What's he saying? Just curious what his genius ideas are and how much of a pain it will be for the rest of us...


Better gun control, no need for assult riffles, blah blah.
Need to be friends across the world to eliminate Isis.


----------



## CityGuy

Was getting a good night sleep until Green decided to have a structure fire.


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;2069842 said:


> Anyone going to the action on the 9th?
> Edit: auction. :waving:


Ware is it at?


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;2069854 said:


> Wow... must be in the air... Same here even though I watched the kids all day yesterday and half the day today, did the dishes, and did some laundry


Mine said thank you for cleaning the house.....


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;2069877 said:


> I found it... lots of stuff I'll be looking at... :waving:


Details please.......


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2069887 said:


> Was getting a good night sleep until Green decided to have a structure fire.


Sounded like a big one too


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2069887 said:


> Was getting a good night sleep until Green decided to have a structure fire.


I was also enjoying sleep. Now I have to stare at a pump panel


----------



## Green Grass

28 and foggy or smokey. Maybe both


----------



## CityGuy

29° fog and mist


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2069892 said:


> I was also enjoying sleep. Now I have to stare at a pump panel


Better you than me


----------



## banonea

Wish i was for a noble reason like you guys,i just fell asleep at 6:30......


----------



## unit28

WIDESPREAD PRECIPITATION...MAINLY IN THE FORM OF RAIN DURING THE DAY THURSDAY....BUT CHANGING TO SNOW THURSDAY NIGHT AS THE DEEPENING LOW DRAWS IN COLDER AIR FROM THE NORTHWEST. BY FRIDAY MORNING THE LOW BECOMES STACKED OVER NORTHERN LAKE SUPERIOR RESULTING IN NORTH TO NORTHWESTERLY FLOW ACROSS THE NORTHLAND...BRINGING A CHANCE .......



Hope it stays north


----------



## CityGuy

Who's the blond on 11?


----------



## SnowGuy73

31° breezy, overcast.


----------



## banonea

Got a new toy yesterday strictly home defense.......



Forgot how much a 12 gauge kicks with 00 buckshot........damm


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;2069906 said:


> Got a new toy yesterday strictly home defense.......
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot how much a 12 gauge kicks with 00 buckshot........damm


870 express?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;2069893 said:


> 28 and foggy or smokey. Maybe both


Probably both. Was crazy foggy here


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;2069787 said:


> How old? I have a western motor that goes back a ways. It was rebuilt and shelved years ago.


What do you need for it? Do tou have a controller for it as well?


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;2069916 said:


> 870 express?


H&R pardner pump. Got it at Gander Mountain for $189.00


----------



## CityGuy

So I just told off a lady at daycare. There is a sign on the door and now after I told her last week to stay off the carpet, a new sign on the bookcase just inside the door, to stay off the carpet because kids play their.
So today she walked in and all over the carpet again today. Told her to get her 400 pound dumb azz off the carpet where my kid plays.
She told me I have no right to talk to her that way. I responded with, well you've been asked several times nicely now I'm going to be an azz hole. And if it happens again I will be talking to the manager and petitioning for your removal.


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;2069931 said:


> So I just told off a lady at daycare. There is a sign on the door and now after I told her last week to stay off the carpet, a new sign on the bookcase just inside the door, to stay off the carpet because kids play their.
> So today she walked in and all over the carpet again today. Told her to get her 400 pound dumb azz off the carpet where my kid plays.
> She told me I have no right to talk to her that way. I responded with, well you've been asked several times nicely now I'm going to be an azz hole. And if it happens again I will be talking to the manager and petitioning for your removal.


I have no time for stupid people, especially when it comes to my kid.


----------



## djagusch

CityGuy;2069931 said:


> So I just told off a lady at daycare. There is a sign on the door and now after I told her last week to stay off the carpet, a new sign on the bookcase just inside the door, to stay off the carpet because kids play their.
> So today she walked in and all over the carpet again today. Told her to get her 400 pound dumb azz off the carpet where my kid plays.
> She told me I have no right to talk to her that way. I responded with, well you've been asked several times nicely now I'm going to be an azz hole. And if it happens again I will be talking to the manager and petitioning for your removal.


Wow .....

You own the place?


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;2069861 said:


> We have the same talk every year. Tell me what you want done. Not that hard. Say "hey, can you start the shower for the kids" or "will you go pull the load out of the wash I put in while you were out earlier".
> 
> Just drives me nuts.


And if you did it on your own, you would get yelled at for not doing it right!


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2069886 said:


> Better gun control, no need for assult riffles, blah blah.
> Need to be friends across the world to eliminate Isis.


I was surprised he actually mentioned terrorism and radical islam


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2069892 said:


> I was also enjoying sleep. Now I have to stare at a pump panel


And check plowsite...


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea;2069906 said:


> Got a new toy yesterday strictly home defense.......
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot how much a 12 gauge kicks with 00 buckshot........damm


Lucky! Very nice!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;2069958 said:


> And if you did it on your own, you would get yelled at for not doing it right!


You've heard the story before??


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;2069906 said:


> Got a new toy yesterday strictly home defense.......
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot how much a 12 gauge kicks with 00 buckshot........damm


Nice! I used to have one of those. I liked it better than my Benelli.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;2069970 said:


> You've heard the story before??


I think most married over 5 years live it. It's been 11 yrs and my selective is quite tuned to what to ignore.


----------



## Bill1090

38°
Cloudy
Spring like


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;2069973 said:


> I think most married over 5 years live it. It's been 11 yrs and my selective is quite tuned to what to ignore.


"Just because you're home alot now doesn't mean we do everything your way".

Meanwhile I'm just trying to help out.


----------



## unit28

Bill1090;2069975 said:


> 38°
> Cloudy
> Spring like


This will be like the last one
Spring like......heavy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2069983 said:


> This will be like the last one
> Spring like......heavy


http://www.johndee.com/snowcover/5-10.GIF


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2069985 said:


> http://www.johndee.com/snowcover/5-10.GIF


http://www.johndee.com/snowcover/5-10.GIF


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Still don't understand the linking while mobile, why it can be so hard at times.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2069987 said:


> Still don't understand the linking while mobile, why it can be so hard at times.


I think he forgot to change the word snowfall and rainfall around.


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;2069973 said:


> I think most married over 5 years live it. It's been 11 yrs and my selective is quite tuned to what to ignore.


Haha, no doubt...


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2069983 said:


> This will be like the last one
> Spring like......heavy


Noon Monday huh?


----------



## IDST

Where can a guy find a good used quad


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2069995 said:


> I think he forgot to change the word snowfall and rainfall around.


Probably going off of a map like the one unit posted.


----------



## qualitycut

Meteo has 2.2 or something of snow but also has it in the high 30s and 40s the whole time. Hows that work


----------



## DDB

qualitycut;2070011 said:


> Meteo has 2.2 or something of snow but also has it in the high 30s and 40s the whole time. Hows that work


On the borderline temp snowfalls I usually go by this map. It seems to calculate the temp better with snow/rain. This goes out 120 hours and shows no snow for our area.

http://wxcaster.com/gis-gfs-snow-overlays2.php3?STATIONID=MPX


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2069962 said:


> And check plowsite...


Nothing else to do.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2070020 said:


> Nothing else to do.


How was your nap?


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2070011 said:


> Meteo has 2.2 or something of snow but also has it in the high 30s and 40s the whole time. Hows that work


Yeah that's for Thursday for some odd reason... shows nothing Monday... attm


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2069931 said:


> So I just told off a lady at daycare. There is a sign on the door and now after I told her last week to stay off the carpet, a new sign on the bookcase just inside the door, to stay off the carpet because kids play their.
> So today she walked in and all over the carpet again today. Told her to get her 400 pound dumb azz off the carpet where my kid plays.
> She told me I have no right to talk to her that way. I responded with, well you've been asked several times nicely now I'm going to be an azz hole. And if it happens again I will be talking to the manager and petitioning for your removal.


You really need to work on empathy. If you're that worked up now, I can't imagine later. I understand this is your first, bit you are on your way to messing it up already. You don't need to be a helicopter parent to be a good one, nor a parent who is too free. I know she's real young yet, but it doesn't give yout the right to treat another person that way. What if that was your daughter who got talked that way too? Bet you'd go nuts.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Just filed my Permit to Carry... I see Ryde plows at Sheriff's Water Patrol


----------



## qualitycut

Just got a call for a clean up.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2070059 said:


> Just got a call for a clean up.


When are you headed out to start it??? :laughing:
I can meet you there.


----------



## albhb3

jimslawnsnow;2070046 said:


> You really need to work on empathy. If you're that worked up now, I can't imagine later. I understand this is your first, bit you are on your way to messing it up already. You don't need to be a helicopter parent to be a good one, nor a parent who is too free. I know she's real young yet, but it doesn't give yout the right to treat another person that way. What if that was your daughter who got talked that way too? Bet you'd go nuts.


stop it who said you could make rational comments on here....

this is city guy


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2070059 said:


> Just got a call for a clean up.


I have seen some guys out today... My guys are tree trimming


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2070063 said:


> I have seen some guys out today... My guys are tree trimming


We had more snow here, everything is a mushy mess.


----------



## unit28

Oh boy.......


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2070067 said:


> Oh boy.......


Abd there you go again


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2070065 said:


> We had more snow here, everything is a mushy mess.


You're starting to sound like Lwnmwrman with the temps... :laughing: j/k...


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2070068 said:


> Abd there you go again


Mount the plows or get the mowers out


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2070072 said:


> You're starting to sound like Lwnmwrman with the temps... :laughing: j/k...


I'm surprised how green the grass is getting around here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2070067 said:


> Oh boy.......


Assuming you're referring to someone in MN getting 14" of snow next week??


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2070076 said:


> Assuming you're referring to someone in MN getting 14" of snow next week??


All of us? When? Where you seeing that?


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;2070079 said:


> All of us? When? Where you seeing that?


North shore I am guessing.......


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2070076 said:


> Assuming you're referring to someone in MN getting 14" of snow next week??


That won't change


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Monday, December 07, 2015

Recent Snowfall:
No new snow and all areas rose above freezing over the weekend. L

GENERAL PICTURE:

The mild and snowless weather will continue for the next 3-4 days and then a pattern change will introduce better chances for snows in the western/northern Midwest as well as cooler temps for all.

1-4 DAY FORECAST:

Things will be quiet for the next 3-4 days, with temps running above average. Highs across the Northwoods will run in the 40’s, with 50’s in the rest of the northern ½ of the Midwest.

5-10 DAY FORECAST:

An area of low pressure tracking across the US/Canadian border later Thursday into Friday will bring chances for some snows to northern MN, northern WI and most of the UP. The heaviest totals look to fall across north central MN, where 3-6” is likely. Amounts elsewhere look to be in the 1-4” range.

By later in the weekend and early next week, the models all indicate another low to develop in the southern Plains and track into the Midwest. This is the textbook winter storm scenario for areas to the NW of the lows track and the models do indicate the potential for some moderate to heavy snows to fall in portions of the NW Midwest.

While I would like to etch the actual occurrence of the low in stone, I cannot do that just yet, but am giving it about a 70% chance of happening, which is a pretty high number for something that is 7 days out in the forecast.

As far as the track of the low and exact placement of the heaviest snow, that is much more up for grabs. One idea is for it to occur from eastern IA into central and NE WI and the western 2/3rds of the UP. The other idea calls for the heaviest snow to fall from northeast NE into SE SD, the SE ½ of MN, the NW 1/3rd of WI and the western 1/3rd to ½ of the UP. Maximum totals with either scenario would put some double digit accumulations in the area of heaviest snow.

So on the map, I have a rather large area outlined within a dark blue line that could see accumulations of 8-12”+, but am not saying that ALL areas within that blue line would see such amounts. The areas shaded are where I think there is a good potential for at least 1-4” of snow.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2070080 said:


> North shore I am guessing.......


That would be sweet!! Silver bay here I come!


----------



## qualitycut

So 70 percent chance of a low developing in 1 of 3 places. Ok


----------



## banonea

SSS these are the brackets I was talking about the other day....

http://www.nicerink.com/


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2070088 said:


> So 70 percent chance of a low developing in 1 of 3 places. Ok


so in other words your better off planning on winning the lottery in the next week then snow


----------



## IDST

Anybody read dave dahls forecast. Guaranteed white Christmas


----------



## IDST

f you're enjoying this unusually mild air, make sure you take advantage of it, because it's not going to last much longer. The jet stream is going to start to sag over the Upper Midwest during the week, thanks to wave after wave moving through the flow. Each wave will produce more clouds and a chance of light rain, possibly mixed with a little snow at times. High temperatures should reach the low 40s through Wednesday, with overnight lows staying above average as well, reaching the upper 20s to low 30s most mornings. A stronger cool front is expected to move through Thursday, which could cause a combination of rain and snow especially late in the day. 

The Outlook
A very large ripple in the jet stream should develop on Friday out over the Rockies, which will influence our weather here right through the coming weekend. Rain and snow will be possible late Friday, with mainly snow on Saturday. Right now it looks as though it could be significant snow by late Saturday, with much colder air moving in on Sunday. Then, early the following week, some of the computer forecast models are hinting at an even larger storm system. Let's put it this way, if you like snow, you're probably going to love the weather over the next couple of weeks. This should nearly guarantee a white Christmas for most of Minnesota.


----------



## qualitycut

jagext;2070105 said:


> Anybody read dave dahls forecast. Guaranteed white Christmas


Nearly guarantee.


----------



## skorum03

*The Outlook*
A very large ripple in the jet stream should develop on Friday out over the Rockies, which will influence our weather here right through the coming weekend. Rain and snow will be possible late Friday, with mainly snow on Saturday. Right now it looks as though it could be significant snow by late Saturday, with much colder air moving in on Sunday. Then, early the following week, some of the computer forecast models are hinting at an even larger storm system. Let's put it this way, if you like snow, you're probably going to love the weather over the next couple of weeks. This should nearly guarantee a white Christmas for most of Minnesota.

Dave Dahl


----------



## skorum03

jagext;2070105 said:


> Anybody read dave dahls forecast. Guaranteed white Christmas





jagext;2070108 said:


> f you're enjoying this unusually mild air, make sure you take advantage of it, because it's not going to last much longer. The jet stream is going to start to sag over the Upper Midwest during the week, thanks to wave after wave moving through the flow. Each wave will produce more clouds and a chance of light rain, possibly mixed with a little snow at times. High temperatures should reach the low 40s through Wednesday, with overnight lows staying above average as well, reaching the upper 20s to low 30s most mornings. A stronger cool front is expected to move through Thursday, which could cause a combination of rain and snow especially late in the day.
> 
> The Outlook
> A very large ripple in the jet stream should develop on Friday out over the Rockies, which will influence our weather here right through the coming weekend. Rain and snow will be possible late Friday, with mainly snow on Saturday. Right now it looks as though it could be significant snow by late Saturday, with much colder air moving in on Sunday. Then, early the following week, some of the computer forecast models are hinting at an even larger storm system. Let's put it this way, if you like snow, you're probably going to love the weather over the next couple of weeks. This should nearly guarantee a white Christmas for most of Minnesota.


Beat me to it by 7 minutes

For what it's worth, I read Paul Douglas' forecast, no mention of any of this. He didn't even use the word, "slush".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jagext;2070108 said:


> f you're enjoying this unusually mild air, make sure you take advantage of it, because it's not going to last much longer. The jet stream is going to start to sag over the Upper Midwest during the week, thanks to wave after wave moving through the flow. Each wave will produce more clouds and a chance of light rain, possibly mixed with a little snow at times. High temperatures should reach the low 40s through Wednesday, with overnight lows staying above average as well, reaching the upper 20s to low 30s most mornings. A stronger cool front is expected to move through Thursday, which could cause a combination of rain and snow especially late in the day.
> 
> The Outlook
> A very large ripple in the jet stream should develop on Friday out over the Rockies, which will influence our weather here right through the coming weekend. Rain and snow will be possible late Friday, with mainly snow on Saturday. Right now it looks as though it could be significant snow by late Saturday, with much colder air moving in on Sunday. Then, early the following week, some of the computer forecast models are hinting at an even larger storm system. Let's put it this way, if you like snow, you're probably going to love the weather over the next couple of weeks. This should nearly guarantee a white Christmas for most of Minnesota.


I don't listen to a single thing Dahl says anymore, other than he's on at 1:40 and 2:40 on Am1500. Even then I only listen just to see if he says anything that I should look into further.


----------



## qualitycut

Sww what they say Fri


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Most of the greens are from Thursday / Saturday when it's rain.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2070112 said:


> I don't listen to a single thing Dahl says anymore, other than he's on at 1:40 and 2:40 on Am1500. Even then I only listen just to see if he says anything that I should look into further.


So which is it? You do or don't listen......


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2070112 said:


> I don't listen to a single thing Dahl says anymore, other than he's on at 1:40 and 2:40 on Am1500. Even then I only listen just to see if he says anything that I should look into further.


Problem is he ends everything with check back. They just want ratings


----------



## Doughboy12

The attitude, and outlook, in this town SUCKS!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Dark to the west


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2070116 said:


> Problem is he ends everything with check back. They just want ratings


Dahl is the worst one.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2070116 said:


> Problem is he ends everything with check back. They just want ratings


Unfortunately this is true


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2070122 said:


> Dahl is the worst one.


Everytime o read kstp forecast they end it with it can change check back. I just check here for your 7 day lol


----------



## Doughboy12

Another missed plowing opportunity. 
http://www.kare11.com/story/news/local/2015/12/07/potato-spill-closes-part-of-i-94/76945616/


----------



## SnowGuy73

Dahl shows a nice cool down coming.


----------



## Ranger620

Any of you ever do a oil cooler gasket/o ring replacement on a ford 7.3 ????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2070179 said:


> Dahl shows a nice cool down coming.


Of course he is.

He needs snow. He prides himself on the snow-ometer, and he needs snow.

He missed last year saying we were going to have 60".

I think he said close to the same this year.


----------



## IDST

Anybody have any opinions on Western Star Trucks?


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2070189 said:


> Of course he is.
> 
> He needs snow. He prides himself on the snow-ometer, and he needs snow.
> 
> He missed last year saying we were going to have 60".
> 
> I think he said close to the same this year.


Bring it....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jagext;2070192 said:


> Anybody have any opinions on Western Star Trucks?


I've been through their plant in British Colombia if that helps??

It was 1984 though.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2070202 said:


> I've been through their plant in British Colombia if that helps??
> 
> It was 1984 though.


Im guessing you were like 10


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;2070207 said:


> Im guessing you were like 10


I'm saying 16.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jagext;2070192 said:


> Anybody have any opinions on Western Star Trucks?


They are awesome. When I was looking at dump trucks this summer that's what I decided on. Still hoping I get to make it happen this year. That DD16 backed by the Allison auto is a sweet combo.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2070186 said:


> Any of you ever do a oil cooler gasket/o ring replacement on a ford 7.3 ????


Yeah it's a pain to do because of the power steering pump in the way. It's like 4 10mm bolts to get the cooler off. If you have a flexible elbow on a ratchet it's not so bad to get at them. And there is actually 4 O rings


----------



## CityGuy

jagext;2070192 said:


> Anybody have any opinions on Western Star Trucks?


We just got our first. Comfy inside, haven't road tested it yet.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;2070207 said:


> Im guessing you were like 10


I woulda been 11.

My dad hauled gas for Holiday, and he ordered a Western Star.

We spent 3 weeks driving out through Colorado, up through British Colombia, down through Seattle, back through Montana.

He said it was the best truck he ever had. Right after that a Volvo.


----------



## skorum03

Someone finally said it on live tv..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Getting closer.....


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2070210 said:


> They are awesome. When I was looking at dump trucks this summer that's what I decided on. Still hoping I get to make it happen this year. That DD16 backed by the Allison auto is a sweet combo.


Quad axle at an upcoming auction I know of.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2070222 said:


> Getting closer.....


By then it will be in Canada or iowa IF it even happens Dave


----------



## IDST

Polarismalibu;2070210 said:


> They are awesome. When I was looking at dump trucks this summer that's what I decided on. Still hoping I get to make it happen this year. That DD16 backed by the Allison auto is a sweet combo.


You think you need that big of motor?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2070226 said:


> By then it will be in Canada or iowa IF it even happens Dave


Euro................::


----------



## skorum03

meteogram shows nothing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;2070232 said:


> meteogram shows nothing.


Including NOT showing the Euro.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2070236 said:


> Including NOT showing the Euro.


It will snow.....

I'm going to AZ, Wed to Sun


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The thursday
feature still appears a bit more favorable for some light
precipitation in our area...with stronger upper level divergence and
vorticity advection ahead of the shortwave...along with a closed
surface low of around 990 mb projected to track through mn.
Thicknesses and temperatures through the column suggest
precipitation type should begin as rain once again...though a
transition to snow cannot be ruled out on the back side of the
system. the latest euro run appears more favorable for some snow
across much of our area with the low tracking farther south near the
mn/ia border...while the gfs still remains warmer and farther north
with the low tracking across northern mn.

the large-scale pattern will begin to shift on friday as the
aforementioned deep upper level trough moves into the rockies...and
the nose of a powerful upper level jet with winds of at least 120-
140 kts pushes into the plains and upper midwest. A surface low
should develop across the upper midwest on friday into
saturday...but uncertainty remains high regarding the location and
strength of the low. Therefore...while we have a chance of
precipitation during this time...details about precipitation type
and location of the heaviest precipitation remain highly uncertain.
This is also true into sunday and monday as some models show a
second low moving out of the plains into the midwest...with its
track and impacts uncertain at this time.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2070222 said:


> Getting closer.....


Son of a B... Not a bit for me yet... Come on 2 inches!


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;2070218 said:


> I woulda been 11.
> 
> My dad hauled gas for Holiday, and he ordered a Western Star.
> 
> We spent 3 weeks driving out through Colorado, up through British Colombia, down through Seattle, back through Montana.
> 
> He said it was the best truck he ever had. Right after that a Volvo.


that because they both ran almost identical air ride front axles...

Ive heard they are comfy you should be pretty happy. All in all they are all the same with different interior anymore. Heck Ive been impressed with the freightshaker I'm running right now has 636xxx on the clock and is solid (Cascadia). Sure the seat absolutely sucks but other than that at least it doesn't rattle


----------



## albhb3

jagext;2070227 said:


> You think you need that big of motor?


he may come to hate that auto when loaded from a dead stop ....

of course he needs that big of a motor (tim the tool man taylor grunt here) its prolly derated anyway to 425


----------



## Polarismalibu

jagext;2070227 said:


> You think you need that big of motor?


That's what the dumps come standard with


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2070223 said:


> Quad axle at an upcoming auction I know of.


Unless it's a big time steal a quad isn't worth it


----------



## qualitycut

Its not going to snow here Saturday get over it.


----------



## IDST

Polarismalibu;2070258 said:


> That's what the dumps come standard with


Both I looked at today had the DD13


----------



## Polarismalibu

jagext;2070264 said:


> Both I looked at today had the DD13


Mmm maybe just all the ones they had ordered he the DD16. The 13 would be plenty. Are you getting a quint??


----------



## IDST

Polarismalibu;2070266 said:


> Mmm maybe just all the ones they had ordered he the DD16. The 13 would be plenty. Are you getting a quint??


Looking at a quad. Haven't priced out a quad. Is four dollars am hour worth it? I would be brokering it out in the summer.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jagext;2070268 said:


> Looking at a quad. Haven't priced out a quad. Is four dollars am hour worth it? I would be brokering it out in the summer.


It was like 6 grand more to get the quint over the quad. Small amount to pay when your dropping that much coin already. Quint is just that much more work opertunity for the truck.

When I was talking to people it was more then $4 a hour more. Do you have work set up already?


----------



## IDST

Polarismalibu;2070270 said:


> It was like 6 grand more to get the quint over the quad. Small amount to pay when your dropping that much coin already. Quint is just that much more work opertunity for the truck.
> 
> When I was talking to people it was more then $4 a hour more. Do you have work set up already?


I do with the brokeri used all summer.
Jacobs

Haven't talked with anyone else yet.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jagext;2070274 said:


> I do with the brokeri used all summer.
> Jacobs
> 
> Haven't talked with anyone else yet.


I can set you up with a big road construction company if you want. Friends with the owner


----------



## IDST

Polarismalibu;2070279 said:


> I can set you up with a big road construction company if you want. Friends with the owner


I would appreciate it. trying to figure out what is my best option. Sick of hiring trucks all the time.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2070212 said:


> Yeah it's a pain to do because of the power steering pump in the way. It's like 4 10mm bolts to get the cooler off. If you have a flexible elbow on a ratchet it's not so bad to get at them. And there is actually 4 O rings


Looking on youtube looks like I can just take off the oil filter side (3 bolts) and pull the tube off that way. Its leaking right next to the oil filter so thinking I can just replace the 4 o rings and call it good. Just wondering how big of a pain it is. Looks easy but the truck they showed Im sure hasnt been a plow truck since 99


----------



## Ranger620

Wild dropping the puck against Colorado again. See if we can stick em with the shut out again like we did Saturday


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;2070279 said:


> I can set you up with a big road construction company if you want. Friends with the owner


SSS doesn't count


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2070294 said:


> Wild dropping the puck against Colorado again. See if we can stick em with the shut out again like we did Saturday


That would be great


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2070306 said:


> That would be great


So far looks like Colorado has eight men on the ice


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2070314 said:


> So far looks like Colorado has eight men on the ice


And kuemper is in net. Only 6 shots total for both teams. Geez


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2070321 said:


> And kuemper is in net. Only 6 shots total for both teams. Geez


Wild only have 2. Doughboy any stats on this? Has it ever happened before?


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2070327 said:


> Wild only have 2. Doughboy any stats on this? Has it ever happened before?


I know, 4+2=6


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2070329 said:


> I know, 4+2=6


You were right. You said both teams.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2070321 said:


> And kuemper is in net. Only 6 shots total for both teams. Geez


Dubnick (sp) is hurt. Listed day to day.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2070332 said:


> You were right. You said both teams.


Now 9  horrible


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2070327 said:


> Wild only have 2. Doughboy any stats on this? Has it ever happened before?


Vanek having a decently-long chat with Fuller on the empty bench....Something could be up with him health-wise past few games.

All I got.


----------



## Doughboy12

Oh, and koivu bleeding on bench....not attm obviously.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;2070339 said:


> Oh, and koivu bleeding on bench....not attm obviously.


I knew you would have more


----------



## qualitycut

I feel like lwmr, went to dinner had 3 beers and felt a little wably when i got up. Looked at the menu and it was 12.4%


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2070290 said:


> Looking on youtube looks like I can just take off the oil filter side (3 bolts) and pull the tube off that way. Its leaking right next to the oil filter so thinking I can just replace the 4 o rings and call it good. Just wondering how big of a pain it is. Looks easy but the truck they showed Im sure hasnt been a plow truck since 99


There should be two more bolts besides those 3. It's not super hard just time consuming


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;2070299 said:


> SSS doesn't count


Yeah I guess I could hook that one up too


----------



## Polarismalibu

jagext;2070286 said:


> I would appreciate it. trying to figure out what is my best option. Sick of hiring trucks all the time.


Do you have a driver for it everyday? I'll call and talk to him tomorrow.


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2070341 said:


> I knew you would have more


One more note: They say Wild had 2 blocked shots....I saw twice that in JUST the highlights.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2070352 said:


> One more note: They say Wild had 2 blocked shots....I saw twice that in JUST the highlights.


Non of those are stats, you're slacking.


----------



## qualitycut

That was a beautiful goal.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2070356 said:


> That was a beautiful goal.


Can't put that on Special K


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2070354 said:


> Non of those are stats, you're slacking.


Blocked shots is a stat....


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2070347 said:


> There should be two more bolts besides those 3. It's not super hard just time consuming


3 bolt to just take the filter side off. Not gonna try taking it off the water pump. I wanna leave that side alone. The less I desturb the better


----------



## qualitycut

Audra martin. Yum.........


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2070354 said:


> Non of those are stats, you're slacking.


172 minutes of play since Colorado has scored a goal against us


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2070361 said:


> Audra martin. Yum.........


Too gummy when she smiles.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2070362 said:


> 172 minutes of play since Colorado has scored a goal against us


There we go.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2070363 said:


> Too gummy when she smiles.


I wasnt looking at her face


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2070363 said:


> Too gummy when she smiles.


You always ruin my love life.


----------



## Doughboy12

MN Wild shutout streak dated back to Dec. 1, spanned 4 games and ends with a new FRANCHISE RECORD: 178:52 (previously 169:20, 3/31-4/7/07)


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Called it. Ian talking about the chances of a brown Christmas. Dahl mentioned it earlier.

Ian says no snow in the foreseeable future.

MAYBE mid week next week, but it's not even developed yet.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2070372 said:


> Called it. Ian talking about the chances of a brown Christmas. Dahl mentioned it earlier.
> 
> Ian says no snow in the foreseeable future.
> 
> MAYBE mid week next week, but it's not even developed yet.


So ian is being realistic for once? Who would have thunk?

And what did you call? You been talking about damn snow all day


----------



## skorum03

Vanek stood alone in front of the net for a good minute on the PP, why didn't Granlund pass it to him.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2070374 said:


> So ian is being realistic for once? Who would have thunk?
> 
> And what did you call?


Said the weather people will be focusing on a brown Christmas in all of their forecasts.


----------



## Doughboy12

skorum03;2070375 said:


> Vanek stood alone in front of the net for a good minute on the PP, why didn't Granlund pass it to him.


Or go 5 hole............BIG 5 hole out there.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2070376 said:


> Said the weather people will be focusing on a brown Christmas in all of their forecasts.


Didnt they say white Christmas before?


----------



## IDST

Polarismalibu;2070351 said:


> Do you have a driver for it everyday? I'll call and talk to him tomorrow.


Yes sir, myself and one other.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2070378 said:


> Didnt they say white Christmas before?


Dahl said the snows this weekend, and big storm next week will all but guarantee a white Christmas.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2070383 said:


> Dahl said the snows this weekend, and big storm next week will all but guarantee a white Christmas.


White, Brown, whatever. A TON can and will change between now and Christmas.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2070388 said:


> White, Brown, whatever. A TON can and will change between now and Christmas.


All weather matters!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2070389 said:


> All weather matters!


Yes! All weather Matters!!!!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Nice to see Chris Baker hold off McFadden there...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2070360 said:


> 3 bolt to just take the filter side off. Not gonna try taking it off the water pump. I wanna leave that side alone. The less I desturb the better


Ain't that the truth on those trucks...


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2070367 said:


> You always ruin my love life.


LOL what?? If you'd listen to me more often you'd get more....opportunities?


----------



## Drakeslayer

cbservicesllc;2070392 said:


> Nice to see Chris Baker hold off McFadden there...


Who??????????


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2070388 said:


> White, Brown, whatever. A TON can and will change between now and Christmas.


That's for sure... I'll take 2 inches at a time... especially daytime, weekends, and school holidays... Thumbs Up


----------



## Camden

RB has 3 Zambonis coming up for sale. If those things had a cab with heat I'd drive one around all winter.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2070396 said:


> Who??????????


Why this guy of course... 
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chris_Baker_(defensive_lineman)


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2070394 said:


> LOL what?? If you'd listen to me more often you'd get more....opportunities?


No katy perry now audra


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;2070396 said:


> Who??????????


Chris Baker....Former conservative radio host in Mpls and now plays for the Redskins....And he owns a lawn/snow company in the metro I hear. Da!


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2070397 said:


> That's for sure... I'll take 2 inches at a time... especially daytime, weekends, and school holidays... Thumbs Up


Tmi.........


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2070400 said:


> Why this guy of course...
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chris_Baker_(defensive_lineman)


You got taller and darker since i seen you last


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2070397 said:


> That's for sure... I'll take 2 inches at a time... especially daytime, weekends, and school holidays... Thumbs Up


Schaffer said this weekends system is all but starved of moisture in the last model run.

Said MAYBE an inch or two the week leading up to Christmas.

Hopefully 1.5" on 12-22??


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2070401 said:


> No katy perry now audra


That's right! I forgot you liked Katy Perry. You seem to have a thing for 5s, I'm into 10s...like Taylor Swift and Kate Beckinsale.


----------



## Doughboy12

Not sure putting 3 of the slowest guys on the team on the same line is a good idea.


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2070410 said:


> That's right! I forgot you liked Katy Perry. You seem to have a thing for 5s, I'm into 1.0s...like Taylor Swift and Kate Beckinsale.


IFIFY........:laughing:


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2070407 said:


> You got taller and darker since i seen you last


Way way darker then when I saw him last and that was a week ago


----------



## snowman55

SSS Inc.;2070390 said:


> Yes! All weather Matters!!!!!!!


Hey now.

All weather does not matter. Can't say that.

Sunshine has no understanding the hatred of gloomy January days.
Everyone loves spring showers and detest February windchills. 
Warm autumn Saturdays can't possibly know how it feels to be a Monday morning snowstorm.

We all must work hard to make these weather events feel special. They have been discriminated against too long.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2070406 said:


> Tmi.........


Haha... good call...


----------



## Doughboy12

2001 Stanley Cup Champions.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2070408 said:


> Schaffer said this weekends system is all but starved of moisture in the last model run.
> 
> Said MAYBE an inch or two the week leading up to Christmas.
> 
> Hopefully 1.5" on 12-22??


No no... 2 inches


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2070408 said:


> Schaffer said this weekends system is all but starved of moisture in the last model run.
> 
> Said MAYBE an inch or two the week leading up to Christmas.
> 
> Hopefully 1.5" on 12-22??


Switch it to the 23rd or 24th. I got plans in the works for that time frame


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal......


----------



## SSS Inc.

What a game!!!!!!

Edit...The FOOTBALL game.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Now the Cowboys and Indians are tied...


----------



## qualitycut

Check out those mad driving skills about the 2:10 mark 1st video

http://minnesota.cbslocal.com/2015/12/07/video-shows-jamar-clarks-july-arrest-after-car-chase/


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2070421 said:


> What a game!!!!!!
> 
> Edit...The FOOTBALL game.


I got you... I can't believe how far back DeSean Jackson ran that punt return to his own end zone...


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2070410 said:


> That's right! I forgot you liked Katy Perry. You seem to have a thing for 5s, I'm into 10s...like Taylor Swift and Kate Beckinsale.


I like them too but katy looks good on tv and thats all that matters to me. I have a thing for the naughty looking ones


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2070424 said:


> I got you... I can't believe how far back DeSean Jackson ran that punt return to his own end zone...


It looked like he was on the 1 yard line. What was he thinking??


----------



## SSS Inc.

Looooooooooooong fieldgoal for the win????????/

Edit...Makes it. Almost as many points scored in the last minute as the rest of the game.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2070426 said:


> It looked like he was on the 1 yard line. What was he thinking??


Crap, what i miss


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2070428 said:


> Crap, what i miss


Cowboys win. I turned it on 20 minutes ago and it got entertaining.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2070427 said:


> Looooooooooooong fieldgoal for the win????????/
> 
> Edit...Makes it. Almost as many points scored in the last minute as the rest of the game.


Almost like a basketball game.


----------



## Ranger620

Free hockey


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2070430 said:


> Almost like a basketball game.


Was someone watching the T-pups tonight?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2070429 said:


> Cowboys win. I turned it on 20 minutes ago and it got entertaining.


Seen that but did desean do something stupid on a return?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2070433 said:


> Seen that but did desean do something stupid on a return?


Yea, you could say that.


----------



## qualitycut

Nevermind found it


----------



## qualitycut

Cafe!!!!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

1-5 in overtime..........they suck


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2070423 said:


> Check out those mad driving skills about the 2:10 mark 1st video
> 
> http://minnesota.cbslocal.com/2015/12/07/video-shows-jamar-clarks-july-arrest-after-car-chase/


Yeah I suppose when you're going that fast...

All those videos do is lead me to believe the guy was even more a piece of garbage...


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;2070408 said:


> Schaffer said this weekends system is all but starved of moisture in the last model run.
> 
> Said MAYBE an inch or two the week leading up to Christmas.
> 
> Hopefully 1.5" on 12-22??


Right.... .


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2070426 said:


> It looked like he was on the 1 yard line. What was he thinking??


Real hard to say on that... Must have been trying to prove something I guess...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2070438 said:


> Yeah I suppose when you're going that fast...
> 
> All those videos do is lead me to believe the guy was even more a piece of garbage...


I dont know how the cop didnt hit the house or trees. Kinda impressive


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2070436 said:


> Cafe!!!!!!


You see the almost 8" of snow ending Sunday night?


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2070441 said:


> I dont know how the cop didnt hit the house or trees. Kinda impressive


Yeah I think he clipped one of the little guys... but he navigated pretty well going fast, lights and sirens, on the radio Thumbs Up


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2070442 said:


> You see the almost 8" of snow ending Sunday night?


That would be sweet!!


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;2070432 said:


> Was someone watching the T-pups tonight?


Unmmm....NO. I was a hockey player. Hate BB.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;2070445 said:


> Unmmm....NO. I was a hockey player. Hate BB.


True that!!!...


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2070444 said:


> That would be sweet!!


Or not.......


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2070442 said:


> You see the almost 8" of snow ending Sunday night?


No the wild game and it looks more like 11in ending at like 6am.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2070450 said:


> Or not.......


Your right. Need 12" or more forecasted to end up with 2"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2070452 said:


> No the wild game and it looks more like 11in ending at like 6am.


12:1 is 9.5" ending at midnight Sunday night (Mon 06z).


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wish my 2nd to last load of laundry would dry, so I can get the underwear and socks in the dryer and go to bed.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2070455 said:


> 12:1 is 9.5" ending at midnight Sunday night (Mon 06z).


Agreed... I was running 10:1 with temps


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2070457 said:


> Agreed... I was running 10:1 with temps


I have to run higher ratios since I'm always so much colder than everyone else.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2070459 said:


> I have to run higher ratios since I'm always so much colder than everyone else.


Ha! Thumbs Up


----------



## unit28

#ohboy.......


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2070459 said:


> I have to run higher ratios since I'm always so much colder than everyone else.


Check last storm....we were at 10/1 at one point
even quality had a lot more slop than us....lol


----------



## Polarismalibu

unit28;2070465 said:


> #ohboy.......


Is that a good oh boy for us who like to make money?


----------



## CityGuy

30° partly cloudy


----------



## djagusch

Polarismalibu;2070469 said:


> Is that a good oh boy for us who like to make money?


Nws in the forecast discussion referenced the set up of the 91 Halloween blizzard being Sunday day. It was a El Nino winter also. Eastern part of the state.


----------



## SnowGuy73

31° light breeze, few clouds.


----------



## NorthernProServ

djagusch;2070473 said:


> Nws in the forecast discussion referenced the set up of the 91 Halloween blizzard being Sunday day. It was a El Nino winter also. Eastern part of the state.


Aw jeez.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Heavy frost.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;2070487 said:


> Aw jeez.....


Bring it....


----------



## banonea

Wife got me a early Christmas present......


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;2070510 said:


> Wife got me a early Christmas present......


Lucky!!! Those are nice guns!


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;2070513 said:


> Lucky!!! Those are nice guns!


Got to email to get the 2 free extra clips and carrier for them as well as the gear bag from Springfield


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;2070473 said:


> Nws in the forecast discussion referenced the set up of the 91 Halloween blizzard being Sunday day. It was a El Nino winter also. Eastern part of the state.


Now, now, you have to tell the whole story 

ONE of the analogs that compares the system to historical systems said that...

Then ONE of the controls puts the energy south and east of us...

So basically no one knows... GFS is at 3" at 10:1.. . 

#attm #that'llchange #ihatehashtags


----------



## mnlefty

cbservicesllc;2070515 said:


> Now, now, you have to tell the whole story
> 
> ONE of the analogs that compares the system to historical systems said that...
> 
> Then ONE of the controls puts the energy south and east of us...
> 
> So basically no one knows... GFS is at 3" at 10:1.. .
> 
> #attm #that'llchange #ihatehashtags


Let's take it even a step further...

"THIS CONTINUES TO BE A FAVORABLE
TRACK FOR HEAVY SNOW OVER AT LEAST THE EASTERN PORTION OF THE AREA"

We are actually almost dead center in the middle of our "CWA", the eastern portion covers a lot of western Wisconsin.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Basically, it's Tuesday. If you don't have pieces in place by Sunday for whatever comes, you probably shouldn't be in this business.


----------



## djagusch

cbservicesllc;2070515 said:


> Now, now, you have to tell the whole story
> 
> ONE of the analogs that compares the system to historical systems said that...
> 
> Then ONE of the controls puts the energy south and east of us...
> 
> So basically no one knows... GFS is at 3" at 10:1.. .
> 
> #attm #that'llchange #ihatehashtags


Details, details ......


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2070510 said:


> Wife got me a early Christmas present......


Nice fancy Bic you got there.......:laughing:


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2070519 said:


> Basically, it's Tuesday. If you don't have pieces in place by Sunday for whatever comes, you probably shouldn't be in this business.


Well there's definitely some truth to that


----------



## Bill1090

mnlefty;2070517 said:


> Let's take it even a step further...
> 
> "THIS CONTINUES TO BE A FAVORABLE
> TRACK FOR HEAVY SNOW OVER AT LEAST THE EASTERN PORTION OF THE AREA"
> 
> We are actually almost dead center in the middle of our "CWA", the eastern portion covers a lot of western Wisconsin.


Awwww hell naw!


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;2070519 said:


> Basically, it's Tuesday. If you don't have pieces in place by Sunday for whatever comes, you probably shouldn't be in this business.


Are you tryin to dis me?


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea;2070510 said:


> Wife got me a early Christmas present......


Lucky! Thumbs Up

Nice gun... Shoots nice


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2070515 said:


> Now, now, you have to tell the whole story
> 
> ONE of the analogs that compares the system to historical systems said that...
> 
> Then ONE of the controls puts the energy south and east of us...
> 
> So basically no one knows... GFS is at 3" at 10:1.. .
> 
> #attm #that'llchange #ihatehashtags


For what day?


----------



## Greenery

CityGuy;2070534 said:


> For what day?


Dec 22nd = Tuesday


----------



## CityGuy

Greenery;2070537 said:


> Dec 22nd = Tuesday


Ok thought it was this Tuesday.


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;2070532 said:


> Lucky! Thumbs Up
> 
> Nice gun... Shoots nice


Going to find out later today


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;2070537 said:


> Dec 22nd = Tuesday


People can figure out the correct day themselves.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;2070541 said:


> People can figure out the correct day themselves.


But can they?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2070519 said:


> Basically, it's Tuesday. If you don't have pieces in place by Sunday for whatever comes, you probably shouldn't be in this business.


Huh?......?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;2070544 said:


> But can they?


Those that need to make the call themselves on when to work, will be able to, I'm sure.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2070455 said:


> 12:1 is 9.5" ending at midnight Sunday night (Mon 06z).


You guys have that stupid compaction on again


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2070548 said:


> You guys have that stupid compaction on again


http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckarsten/bufkit/images/plotter.php?site=kmsp&var=snow_accum&nam=1&namm=1&nam4km=1&gfs=1&gfsm=1&rap=1&nam_mos=1&gfs_mos=1&gfsm_mos=1&nws=1&obs=1&con=1&max_t=0&cobb=0&compaction=0&ratio=12


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckar...1&con=1&max_t=0j&cobb=0&compaction=0&ratio=12

No compaction.... still basically done at midnight Sunday night.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;2070544 said:


> But can they?


No, they can't... haha


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2070548 said:


> You guys have that stupid compaction on again


Because it makes sense? Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2070549 said:


> http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckarsten/bufkit/images/plotter.php?site=kmsp&var=snow_accum&nam=1&namm=1&nam4km=1&gfs=1&gfsm=1&rap=1&nam_mos=1&gfs_mos=1&gfsm_mos=1&nws=1&obs=1&con=1&max_t=0&cobb=0&compaction=0&ratio=12


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2070550 said:


> http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckar...1&con=1&max_t=0j&cobb=0&compaction=0&ratio=12
> 
> No compaction.... still basically done at midnight Sunday night.


Or 6PM Sunday if you go with the smaller one... Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2070552 said:


> Because it makes sense? Thumbs Up


Compaction is for losers! Plus it makes it easier to see starts and stops when its OFF!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2070550 said:


> http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckar...1&con=1&max_t=0j&cobb=0&compaction=0&ratio=12
> 
> No compaction.... still basically done at midnight Sunday night.


Ummm looks like more than 9.5


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2070556 said:


> Ummm looks like more than 3.5


I know, I try to use this line too.


----------



## qualitycut

http://wxcaster4.com/gfs/CONUS2_GFS0P5_SFC_ACCUM-SNOW_120HR.gif


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2070557 said:


> I know, I try to use this line too.


No im talking about from last night when i said 11 you said 9.5 its not at 9.5


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2070559 said:


> No im talking about from last night when i said 11 you said 9.5 its not at 9.5


I was talking about something COMPLETELY different.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2070469 said:


> Is that a good oh boy for us who like to make money?


I like making money too. It just doesn't need to snow, then i need to work for it


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2070560 said:


> I was talking about something COMPLETELY different.


Just now you were.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2070558 said:


> http://wxcaster4.com/gfs/CONUS2_GFS0P5_SFC_ACCUM-SNOW_120HR.gif


That's two days old I think.

Here is last night Euro.


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;2070559 said:


> No im talking about from last night when i said 11 you said 9.5 its not at 9.5


Wait,what?


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;2070565 said:


> That's two days old I think.
> 
> Here is last night Euro.


That map is for total precip correct?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2070565 said:


> That's two days old I think.
> 
> Here is last night Euro.


2 days old? Really?


----------



## Bill1090

Greenery;2070566 said:


> Wait,what?


Don't mind him, he's still loaded from yesterday.


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2070566 said:


> Wait,what?


The meteo........ i said it was showing 11 inchs and lwmr said 9.5 the meteo he nust posted showed 11.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2070555 said:


> Compaction is for losers! Plus it makes it easier to see starts and stops when its OFF!!!!!!!!!


Okay, Calm Down... 



LwnmwrMan22;2070557 said:


> I know, I try to use this line too.


Hahahahaha


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2070563 said:


> Just now you were.


I what you're getting at, and you're right. But at the same time I'm right.

The snow would be heavy. It would be at 9.5", but plow like a 12" snowfall.

There, happy?


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2070558 said:


> http://wxcaster4.com/gfs/CONUS2_GFS0P5_SFC_ACCUM-SNOW_120HR.gif


I think that's before anything really gets going... That map is midnight Saturday night.


----------



## qualitycut

My favorite is how some are saying 'text book" for a winter storm. Pretty sure they said that last one to


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2070561 said:


> I like making money too. It just doesn't need to snow, then i need to work for it


If there isn't any snow it will be harder to get people to go monthly next year.....


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2070572 said:


> I what you're getting at, and you're right. But at the same time I'm right.
> 
> The snow would be heavy. It would be at 9.5", but plow like a 12" snowfall.
> 
> There, happy?


I was just saying what the meteo showed, not trying to decifer what it would be compacted to or whatever you were doing. It shows 11 for the people who just look at the picture doesnt it?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2070565 said:


> That's two days old I think.
> 
> Here is last night Euro.


Uffda... 24 inches in NE Wisconsin... yikes!


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2070575 said:


> If there isn't any snow it will be harder to get people to go monthly next year.....


Didnt change for me from last year. Most of my customers have said i would rather pay and not have it snow. People like having a set number to pay and not get nailed if it does snow more.


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2070577 said:


> Uffda... 24 inches in NE Wisconsin... yikes!


Ya they can keep it. Or do I need to go get a loader. Hmmmm


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2070580 said:


> Didnt change for me from last year. Most of my customers have said i would rather pay and not have it snow. People like having a set number to pay and not get nailed if it does snow more.


I agree. You will always have some that switch back and forth trying to play the odds. I always explain on monthly sometimes they win sometimes i win just never no


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2070561 said:


> I like making money too. It just doesn't need to snow, then i need to work for it


We make money when it doesn't snow as well BUT....we have the opportunity when it does snow big to really rake it in. I don't like "Fixed Incomes" with no opportunity to make it big. payup


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2070580 said:


> Didnt change for me from last year. Most of my customers have said i would rather pay and not have it snow. People like having a set number to pay and not get nailed if it does snow more.


This is it. People want to set a budget.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2070583 said:


> We make money when it doesn't snow as well BUT....we have the opportunity when it does snow big to really rake it in. I don't like "Fixed Incomes" with no opportunity to make it big. payup


I have enough per time where i make a couple thousand per times also. Plus have 2 hauling contracts this year. I just don't like plowing snow that much. My monthlys cover all my bills plus plenty more left over


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2070573 said:


> I think that's before anything really gets going... That map is midnight Saturday night.


This is correct.^^^


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2070584 said:


> This is it. People want to set a budget.


Mine as well.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2070587 said:


> I have enough per time where i make a couple thousand per times also. Plus have 2 hauling contracts this year. I just don't like plowing snow that much. My monthlys cover all my bills plus plenty more left over


I get it. People like me, camden and ryde can probably quadruple our profits in a big year. Everyone is set up different.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

And just so I can sweat out Thursday night.....


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2070591 said:


> I get it. People like me, camden and ryde can probably quadruple our profits in a big year. Everyone is set up different.


Exactly so dont hate. All companies matter!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2070592 said:


> And just so I can sweat out Thursday night.....


I got 47 for a high. Grounds going to be warm.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2070591 said:


> I get it. People like me, camden and ryde can probably quadruple our profits in a big year. Everyone is set up different.


I would like to go back to 4 or 5 years ago where it snow about twice a week. That was a great year.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2070595 said:


> I got 47 for a high. Grounds going to be warm.


The warmest high I have for the next week is 44 and that is Thursday


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2070599 said:


> The warmest high I have for the next week is 44 and that is Thursday


Yea thats when i have 47. Going to need more than a couple inches to stick i would think. It was only 30s last week and it melted the 4 plus inches off before I got to some places


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2070582 said:


> I agree. You will always have some that switch back and forth trying to play the odds. I always explain on monthly sometimes they win sometimes i win just never no


This for sure!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2070583 said:


> We make money when it doesn't snow as well BUT....we have the opportunity when it does snow big to really rake it in. I don't like "Fixed Incomes" with no opportunity to make it big. payup


I also have this... And trying to decrease anxiety when it comes to that


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Came down a little, for the 10:30 GFS run, but it's still consistent.


----------



## IDST

SSS Inc.;2070583 said:


> We make money when it doesn't snow as well BUT....we have the opportunity when it does snow big to really rake it in. I don't like "Fixed Incomes" with no opportunity to make it big. payup


Agreed, same here. Our contracts are set up for this


----------



## qualitycut

Needed 4 shrubs and gertens said they didnt have any uncovered. They forgot about a truck that had 6 in it lucky


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2070612 said:


> Came down a little, for the 10:30 GFS run, but it's still consistent.


12z???? I think it went up a bit☝


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2070624 said:


> 12z???? I think it went up a bit☝


Sorry, I meant from the upper range from last night.


----------



## qualitycut

jagext;2070618 said:


> Agreed, same here. Our contracts are set up for this


Most are but monthly accounts you either need hardly any snow or a ton of snow. 40 inches and both parties get a decent deal


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckar...13&compaction=on&mean_mt=on&max_mt=on&mean=on

looks like bano maybe able to help out. no one could afford me and the f550 with the v10 hahaha


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2070592 said:


> And just so I can sweat out Thursday night.....


Or this.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2070612 said:


> Came down a little, for the 10:30 GFS run, but it's still consistent.


Timeline a little earlier too... That would be awesome


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I just want my Oct/Nov receivables to come in before it snows.

Got a check yesterday from one of the regulars for Dec already, but no check for November.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2070631 said:


> Timeline a little earlier too... That would be awesome


You know of it snows or will be more and end at 130 am


----------



## qualitycut

Raining in sss hood. Going to suck putting these bushes in


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2070634 said:


> You know of it snows or will be more and end at 730 am


Allllwaaayysssss......


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2070580 said:


> Didnt change for me from last year. Most of my customers have said i would rather pay and not have it snow. People like having a set number to pay and not get nailed if it does snow more.


This is true but a few years in a row can make them change there mind....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

5-10 DAY FORECAST:

By later in the weekend and early next week, the models all indicate another low to develop, This one in the southern Plains and then have the low to track into the Midwest. As mentioned yesterday, this is the textbook winter storm scenario for areas to the NW of the lows track and the models do indicate the potential for some moderate to heavy snows to fall in portions of the NW Midwest.

I have increased the odds of the low at least happening to about 75%. As far as the track of the low and exact placement of the heaviest snow, that is still up for grabs. One idea is still for it to occur from eastern IA into SE MN, central and N WI and the western 2/3rds of the UP. The other idea calls for the heaviest snow to fall from northeast NE into SE SD, the SE ½ of MN, the NW 1/3rd of WI and the western 1/3rd to ½ of the UP. Maximum totals with either scenario would put some double digit accumulations in the area of heaviest snow.

So on the 5-10 day map, I still have a rather large area outlined within a dark blue line that could see accumulations of 8-12"+, but am not saying that ALL areas within that blue line would see such amounts. The areas shaded are where I think there is a good potential for at least 1-4" of snow.

To add to the hopeful forecast in this time period, a second area of low pressure is indicated by the end of next week and that holds the potential for a general 2-6" across areas generally NW of a line from Kansas City to Milwaukee to Bay City MI.

Temps would remain mild to the east of the lows, with readings falling to average on the west side of them. All of the region would then cool to average in the wake of the second low and be cold enough for at least some LES in the UP and NWL MI snow belts, although huge LES accumulations are not seen at this point.


Basically either way, SE 1/2 of MN is getting the snow.


----------



## qualitycut

What is considered se half


And that will change


----------



## IDST

I hope the Dr doesn't do a video and ruin our chances again.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2070633 said:


> I just want my Oct/Nov receivables to come in before it snows.
> 
> Got a check yesterday from one of the regulars for Dec already, but no check for November.


I do hear you there...


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;2070591 said:


> I get it. People like me, camden and ryde can probably quadruple our profits in a big year. Everyone is set up different.


That's exactly right. I remember back when I was a kid and my dad would say to me "I know when it snows that the next day I'm going to wake up and make $1000.". I do the same thing now only the number has changed a little bit. It's a great feeling and that's why I don't understand the reason why so many of you don't like to plow.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2070660 said:


> That's exactly right. I remember back when I was a kid and my dad would say to me "I know when it snows that the next day I'm going to wake up and make $1000.". I do the same thing now only the number has changed a little bit. It's a great feeling and that's why I don't understand the reason why so many of you don't like to plow.


Cause we get paid regardless. Kinda like welfare


----------



## banonea

Camden;2070660 said:


> That's exactly right. I remember back when I was a kid and my dad would say to me "I know when it snows that the next day I'm going to wake up and make $1000.". I do the same thing now only the number has changed a little bit. It's a great feeling and that's why I don't understand the reason why so many of you don't like to plow.


I am at $2200.00 at 2" anything over 4"is double that per push plus monthly accounts


----------



## mnlefty

From the "you get what you pay for" department... Menards has a 2 pack of Westinghouse dimmable LED floodlight bulbs on sale this week for $7.98. Figured I'd grab 1 pack and swap out a couple of the basement cans just to see how it looks with the whiter light of LED. They're junk. Looks are just fine, but they have a buzz/hum to them that would drive anybody nuts. They're going back.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Just heard a family we know son was killed working on his semi. He was my age. 35


----------



## banonea

mnlefty;2070666 said:


> From the "you get what you pay for" department... Menards has a 2 pack of Westinghouse dimmable LED floodlight bulbs on sale this week for $7.98. Figured I'd grab 1 pack and swap out a couple of the basement cans just to see how it looks with the whiter light of LED. They're junk. Looks are just fine, but they have a buzz/hum to them that would drive anybody nuts. They're going back.


Must be bad bulbs ot fixture. I got 10 of them in my kitchen and not a bit of noise....


----------



## qualitycut

mnlefty;2070666 said:


> From the "you get what you pay for" department... Menards has a 2 pack of Westinghouse dimmable LED floodlight bulbs on sale this week for $7.98. Figured I'd grab 1 pack and swap out a couple of the basement cans just to see how it looks with the whiter light of LED. They're junk. Looks are just fine, but they have a buzz/hum to them that would drive anybody nuts. They're going back.


Dumb question maybe but would they stop after being on for a bit or cause they are new?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2070668 said:


> Just heard a family we know son was killed working on his semi. He was my age. 35


Thats horrible, any idea how?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2070674 said:


> Thats horrible, any idea how?


Somehow got pinched. I didn't ask too many details as his parents are pretty shook up. Must have had it jacked up? Not sure


----------



## Polarismalibu

djagusch;2070473 said:


> Nws in the forecast discussion referenced the set up of the 91 Halloween blizzard being Sunday day. It was a El Nino winter also. Eastern part of the state.


Really? I didn't see that


----------



## CityGuy

Holy wow these loads are floating in the box literally.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;2070678 said:


> Somehow got pinched. I didn't ask too many details as his parents are pretty shook up. Must have had it jacked up? Not sure


That is one of my big fears when working on equipment especially if you're alone. I'm sure we have all taken far too many risks trying to work on stuff.


----------



## mnlefty

qualitycut;2070673 said:


> Dumb question maybe but would they stop after being on for a bit or cause they are new?


I thought about that, but didn't feel like checking. If they did quiet down, then I'd have to let them cool and do it again to see if it was just from new, or if they need to "warm up" every time. Not worth it.



banonea;2070670 said:


> Must be bad bulbs ot fixture. I got 10 of them in my kitchen and not a bit of noise....


The same ones I just bought, or LED's in general? We have a few others around the house, not in cans, and they're great. The cans I put them in never made a hint of noise before these bulbs, and don't after I put the regular bulbs back. Either junk bulbs in general, or at least a bad batch.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2070668 said:


> Just heard a family we know son was killed working on his semi. He was my age. 35


Jesus, that's terrible


----------



## snowman55

SSS Inc.;2070683 said:


> That is one of my big fears when working on equipment especially if you're alone. I'm sure we have all taken far too many risks trying to work on stuff.


No kidding,
I took some risks in my Youth. No longer. No one works alone here anymore.
Even the plow trucks get ride along shovelers. Every year you hear about the guy found in his shop stuck and crushed. Sad Sad Sad


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2070683 said:


> That is one of my big fears when working on equipment especially if you're alone. I'm sure we have all taken far too many risks trying to work on stuff.


Exactly.........


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2070683 said:


> That is one of my big fears when working on equipment especially if you're alone. I'm sure we have all taken far too many risks trying to work on stuff.


Yeah, no doubt... Just makes the hair stand up on the back of my neck...


----------



## IDST

snowman55;2070686 said:


> No kidding,
> I took some risks in my Youth. No longer. No one works alone here anymore.
> Even the plow trucks get ride along shovelers. Every year you hear about the guy found in his shop stuck and crushed. Sad Sad Sad


My back-up alarm was making funny noises the last snow so I lifted up the box to see what the heck was going on. After peaking in there I thought to myself how stupid this is and backed up and put the safety bar in. Plus I had a guy running around the back of he building with the skid. No need to do it alone.

I always think of my kids and reality sinks in how stupid some of the stuff I do is.

Condolences to the family.


----------



## albhb3

jimslawnsnow;2070678 said:


> Somehow got pinched. I didn't ask too many details as his parents are pretty shook up. Must have had it jacked up? Not sure


ICKY not the way I wanna go sorry for there and your loss


----------



## IDST

Per NWS

The focus then turns to potential storm development for later in
the weekend. Both the gfs and ecmwf are now digging the western
conus trough energy deep into the southwest and ejecting it
rapidly as another significant trough moves ashore on the west
coast in the progressive pattern. This trough develops
cyclogenesis over the texas oklahoma region saturday and lifts
northeast and deepens the surface low as it moves over southeast
wisconsin by monday morning. This continues to be a favorable
track for heavy snow over at least the eastern portion of the area
and will have to be monitored closely. One of the 00z cips analogs
at 120 hrs was indicating the oct 31 1991 halloween
blizzard...which happened to be an el nino winter as well. This
is several days out...and details could change. The 18z 12.7 cfs
control was rendering a split flow taking the energy south and
east of the area. Will continue the chance pops for this system at
the moment.


----------



## qualitycut

Kstp-
The newly-unsettled weather pattern will last into the weekend along with the mild temperatures.

Another shot of rain moves in on Saturday and will likely change to snow at some point on Sunday.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Anyone remember what the rest of the winter was like in 91?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2070699 said:


> Kstp-
> The newly-unsettled weather pattern will last into the weekend along with the mild temperatures.
> 
> Another shot of rain moves in on Saturday and will likely change to snow at some point on Sunday.


When and where will be the question for a few days


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2070700 said:


> Anyone remember what the rest of the winter was like in 91?


http://climate.umn.edu/text/historical/mspsnow.txt


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;2070583 said:


> We make money when it doesn't snow as well BUT....we have the opportunity when it does snow big to really rake it in. I don't like "Fixed Incomes" with no opportunity to make it big. payup


This.



qualitycut;2070699 said:


> Kstp-
> The newly-unsettled weather pattern will last into the weekend along with the mild temperatures.
> 
> Another shot of rain moves in on Saturday and will likely change to snow at some point on Sunday.


I don't mind big snow. I would actually welcome it. The timing looks to be bad but with a large enough amount this early being a bit behind won't be to big of a deal. If we get a massive amount of snow time doesn't really matter.

The one thing I would prefer we did not have is the warm temps and mix rain in. The last snow was extremely heavy and does nothing but slow stuff down and break things.I hope temps magically drop to 20* and we get 18 inches.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

ryde307;2070704 said:


> This.
> 
> I don't mind big snow. I would actually welcome it. The timing looks to be bad but with a large enough amount this early being a bit behind won't be to big of a deal. If we get a massive amount of snow time doesn't really matter.
> 
> The one thing I would prefer we did not have is the warm temps and mix rain in. The last snow was extremely heavy and does nothing but slow stuff down and break things.I hope temps magically drop to 20* and we get 18 inches.


I doubt that'll happen, especially with ground temps fairly warm


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2070703 said:


> http://climate.umn.edu/text/historical/mspsnow.txt


If I'm reading it correctly 33" was it? Seems that there's alot of 20's and 30's on there


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2070711 said:


> If I'm reading it correctly 33" was it? Seems that there's alot of 20's and 30's on there


Go down to the airport one. 80 something. 46 in November but im sure that would include the Halloween snow


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2070561 said:


> I like making money too. It just doesn't need to snow, then i need to work for it


Yeah i like to make a lot more then what comes in if its not snowing.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;2070700 said:


> Anyone remember what the rest of the winter was like in 91?


I do!:waving: We follow up the Halloween storm with another 20" storm the day after Thanksgiving. The rest of the winter was pretty average I think.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Gotta love writing a check for a snowmobile and a fish house that's not being used.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2070717 said:


> Gotta love writing a check for a snowmobile and a fish house that's not being used.


Said no one ever........even worse than paying for it in the summer.


----------



## SSS Inc.

91-92 8.2 46.9 6.7 5.0 5.9 10.8 0.6 84.1


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2070713 said:


> Go down to the airport one. 80 something. 46 in November but im sure that would include the Halloween snow


Most of the snow occurred after midnight. Started late afternoon in Mpls. I was at a haunted house around 8 or 9p.m. and when I came out there was 6". Snowed like crazy on November 1st.


----------



## Doughboy12

So I will ask again......anyone headed down to the AUCTION tomorrow?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;2070723 said:


> So I will ask again......anyone headed down to the AUCTION tomorrow?


Nope. We checked things out today. Nothing for me.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2070723 said:


> So I will ask again......anyone headed down to the AUCTION tomorrow?


I'm headed north. Hahaha


----------



## ryde307

Doughboy12;2070723 said:


> So I will ask again......anyone headed down to the AUCTION tomorrow?


I will be there with a couple people. SSS is normally there but this time he thinks it's all garbage.


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;2070728 said:


> I will be there with a couple people. SSS is normally there but this time he thinks it's all garbage.


Pretty much the case. I need a couple dumps but nothing too exciting down there this time. I also was looking at wheel loaders but they all have 13,000+ hours.

How's your wheel loader?


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;2070732 said:


> Pretty much the case. I need a couple dumps but nothing too exciting down there this time. I also was looking at wheel loaders but they all have 13,000+ hours.
> 
> How's your wheel loader?


Fine so far. IT was a drain thing that allows you to drain coolant out of the head. It came loose and unthreaded itself. That is what caused the loss of coolant and all the smoke. If the guy would have stopped once something was wrong all would have been good. I know the motor was hot. I am sure it overheated to some extent but it runs fine now. Going to run it and see how it goes. Hoping if we do get a big snow it makes it.


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;2070717 said:


> Gotta love writing a check for a snowmobile and a fish house that's not being used.


I will never own a sled in the Midwest again you have fun with that brah


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Today's a 3-4" snow we don't have to plow. payup


----------



## Doughboy12

ryde307;2070728 said:


> I will be there with a couple people. SSS is normally there but this time he thinks it's all garbage.


Some of the stuff on the timed auction was the same as what went on the live one out in NH today. Be interesting to see how the prices match up. 
I would like to go but not sure why....get out of the house maybe.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2070748 said:


> Today's a 3-4" snow we don't have to plow.


Rub it in...:crying:


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2070748 said:


> Today's a 3-4" snow we don't have to plow. payup


I like what your saying


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;2070742 said:


> I will never own a sled in the Midwest again you have fun with that brah


I do have fun sense I take it out west and to the UP, he'll the year I got it I put 1100 miles on it here in a month


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;2070717 said:


> Gotta love writing a check for a snowmobile and a fish house that's not being used.


The reason I stopped buying them.......


----------



## qualitycut

Just met with a lady from paychex that does 401k holy, camden would even like her


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;2070726 said:


> Nope. We checked things out today. Nothing for me.


Same here..........


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2070748 said:


> Today's a 3-4" snow we don't have to plow. payup


Yeah I was going to say... Sure was coming down while we wrapped up perennial trimming...


----------



## SSS Inc.

GFS is moving UP%^^^^^^^^

And its slowing its arrival.....getting closer to the euro.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2070786 said:


> GFS is moving UP%^^^^^^^^
> 
> And its slowing its arrival.....getting closer to the euro.


Yep... sure is... I'd be okay if that happened but it moved up the timeline a bit...


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2070767 said:


> Just met with a lady from paychex that does 401k holy, camden would even like her


Got a pic or maybe a name so I can Facebook stalk her?


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;2070763 said:


> I do have fun sense I take it out west and to the UP, he'll the year I got it I put 1100 miles on it here in a month


It looks like it's going to start to stack up in the up soon. hopefully. Let me know when I'll tag along.

I've been trying to psych myself up to make the drive solo to my buds in MT.


----------



## TKLAWN

Camden;2070805 said:


> Got a pic or maybe a name so I can Facebook stalk her?


Hey creepy..


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2070786 said:


> GFS is moving UP%^^^^^^^^
> 
> And its slowing its arrival.....getting closer to the euro.


And whats the euro at? And by slowing you saying starting later?


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2070810 said:


> Hey creepy..


Haha........


----------



## qualitycut

Shchaffer says se but of it shifts north 1-5 Saturday night into sunday. Looking at old models?


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2070668 said:


> Just heard a family we know son was killed working on his semi. He was my age. 35


Sorry to hear Jim.


----------



## qualitycut

Dahl is talking about Tuesday already wtf


----------



## Camden

TKLAWN;2070810 said:


> Hey creepy..


Don't judge.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2070821 said:


> Shchaffer says se but of it shifts north 1-5 Saturday night into sunday. Looking at old models?


And last night he was saying brown X-mas.........


----------



## qualitycut

Dahl literally said rain into snow sunday and then Tuesday needs to be watched. Maybe because people dont care of it snows on the weekend so why hype it up? I mean come on. Im ok with a few inches of snow just not that wet heavy crap again.


----------



## unit28

Looked like the ecmwf is south


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2070835 said:


> Dahl literally said rain into snow sunday and then Tuesday needs to be watched. Maybe because people dont care of it snows on the weekend so why hype it up? I mean come on. Im ok with a few inches of snow just not that wet heavy crap again.


Yep, weekend snow no need to worry even if its 12"......everyone sleeps in


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2070847 said:


> Looked like the ecmwf is south


Pic of the model?


----------



## NorthernProServ

Accu. is at 6.3" for Sunday and 2.9" Tuesday


----------



## djagusch

Looks like tomorrow will be a nice day. Thursday looks alittle wet. Worry about Friday tomorrow I guess. Sat/sun and further will move around a bit so it's not worth worrying about for now.

Somebody mentioned if your not ready by now you might not be in the right biz. If it snows friday I will be ready, if it snows 3 weeks from now I will be ready. 

So why get worked up about the forecast?


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2070849 said:


> Pic of the model?


No problem........


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2070858 said:


> No problem........


Thanks but what's that mean as far as snow?


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2070748 said:


> Today's a 3-4" snow we don't make any money on.


#IFIFY



Doughboy12;2070749 said:


> Some of the stuff on the timed auction was the same as what went on the live one out in NH today. Be interesting to see how the prices match up.
> I would like to go but not sure why....get out of the house maybe.


It's just something to do. A guy I am going with is serious about a few items. Another guy has never been and wants to check it out. I like to waste time and pretend I'm going to find a great deal.



qualitycut;2070862 said:


> Thanks but what's that mean as far as snow?


It means we are in the green so we will have green grass.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Still moderate rain here.

Woulda been 6".


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2070862 said:


> Thanks but what's that mean as far as snow?


ecmwf shows the LPS centered in the Ozarks

The wrap should be pulling cold air in on the nw side
Doesn't look close enough to fret over with that model


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;2070855 said:


> Looks like tomorrow will be a nice day. Thursday looks alittle wet. Worry about Friday tomorrow I guess. Sat/sun and further will move around a bit so it's not worth worrying about for now.
> 
> Somebody mentioned if your not ready by now you might not be in the right biz. If it snows friday I will be ready, if it snows 3 weeks from now I will be ready.
> 
> So why get worked up about the forecast?


That's for sure... I'll worry about tomorrow and Thursday for now... (and by that I mean not worry)


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2070872 said:


> ecmwf shows the LPS centered in the Ozarks
> 
> The wrap should be pulling cold air in on the nw side
> Doesn't look close enough to fret over with that model


Depends on your definition of fret... hahaha


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2070874 said:


> Depends on your definition of fret... hahaha


How soon do your schools let you know if they're going to cancel. Is it in your agreement?


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2070874 said:


> Depends on your definition of fret... hahaha


I love snow

That's what I meant to say


----------



## unit28

li mixing line is right on the border of WI tomorrow night
No frozen liquid here tomorrow

Winds in the mid level literally double mph right on the border


----------



## unit28

I'm out........


----------



## Greenery

unit28;2070899 said:


> I'm out........


Bye ......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

22" WTH!!!!!

http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckar...13&compaction=on&mean_mt=on&max_mt=on&mean=on


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2070881 said:


> How soon do your schools let you know if they're going to cancel. Is it in your agreement?


Usually by 5 or 530 is their policy to get media rolling and I have my phone set up for a text alert for one of the schools... I've never received a special phone call or anything... Unfortunately their policy is at or after the deadline on the High school and middle schools


----------



## Ranger620

djagusch;2070855 said:


> Looks like tomorrow will be a nice day. Thursday looks alittle wet. Worry about Friday tomorrow I guess. Sat/sun and further will move around a bit so it's not worth worrying about for now.
> 
> Somebody mentioned if your not ready by now you might not be in the right biz. If it snows friday I will be ready, if it snows 3 weeks from now I will be ready.
> 
> So why get worked up about the forecast?


I'm not ready. Still fixing crap. I might be in the wrong business


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2070902 said:


> 22" WTH!!!!!
> 
> http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckar...13&compaction=on&mean_mt=on&max_mt=on&mean=on


Oh my.......


----------



## TKLAWN

Victoria's Secret fashion at 9

d


----------



## Ranger620

jimslawnsnow;2070902 said:


> 22" WTH!!!!!
> 
> http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckar...13&compaction=on&mean_mt=on&max_mt=on&mean=on


If we get zero I'd come help you. That would be awesome cause I'd have zero stress. If there 2' it's not my phone that's gonna ring lol


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/displayMod.php?var=gfs_sfc_ptyp&loop=loopall&hours=hr192

this shows lwnmr in snow for most of next week


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;2070915 said:


> If we get zero I'd come help you. That would be awesome cause I'd have zero stress. If there 2' it's not my phone that's gonna ring lol


i'd be lost


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2070905 said:


> Usually by 5 or 530 is their policy to get media rolling and I have my phone set up for a text alert for one of the schools... I've never received a special phone call or anything... Unfortunately their policy is at or after the deadline on the High school and middle schools


I told mine I need to know by 2 am. And once they call it, we bail on the schools. We will keep access to the main front doors, but that it is.

Too many times 2 years ago they would wait until late, we would try to keep the schools open, then they close, then we are scrambling on everything else.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2070902 said:


> 22" WTH!!!!!
> 
> http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckar...13&compaction=on&mean_mt=on&max_mt=on&mean=on


Uh, not sure bano will be able to help anyone.


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2070902 said:


> 22" WTH!!!!!
> 
> http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckar...13&compaction=on&mean_mt=on&max_mt=on&mean=on


14 here. You can keep it!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2070916 said:


> http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/displayMod.php?var=gfs_sfc_ptyp&loop=loopall&hours=hr192
> 
> this shows lwnmr in snow for most of next week


Problem with that map is it doesn't distinguish between light/heavy, flurry/concrete.


----------



## djagusch

jimslawnsnow;2070902 said:


> 22" WTH!!!!!
> 
> http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckar...13&compaction=on&mean_mt=on&max_mt=on&mean=on


One model 22" and the other at 1". If you look at the temps the 22" model shows a 12 degree dip in temp to about zero degrees. Other is in the high 20's. Wonder which one might have a glitch?


----------



## unit28

Greenery;2070901 said:


> Bye ......


I meant snow 
lol


----------



## jimslawnsnow

djagusch;2070923 said:


> One model 22" and the other at 1". If you look at the temps the 22" model shows a 12 degree dip in temp to about zero degrees. Other is in the high 20's. Wonder which one might have a glitch?


good catch. something must be brewing though


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;2070923 said:


> One model 22" and the other at 1". If you look at the temps the 22" model shows a 12 degree dip in temp to about zero degrees. Other is in the high 20's. Wonder which one might have a glitch?


Problem is, the dip to zero degrees doesn't happen for another 2 days, after the 22" has fallen.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2070927 said:


> Problem is, the dip to zero degrees doesn't happen for another 2 days, after the 22" has fallen.


looks like 1 day


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2070922 said:


> Problem with that map is it doesn't distinguish between light/heavy, flurry/concrete.


or actual precipitation.

It's only precipitation type
Temps dictating type if, precipitation is available


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

......,mm.m.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;2070911 said:


> Victoria's Secret fashion at 9
> 
> d


Yeah baby!


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2070925 said:


> I meant snow
> lol


Hahahahaha... which day though? Thursday, Sunday, or Tuesday?


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;2070927 said:


> Problem is, the dip to zero degrees doesn't happen for another 2 days, after the 22" has fallen.


Yes, that's correct. Didn't overlap it right. But 22 inches from about 35 degrees starting to 25 degrees at the end seems fishy. Then the down spike later on. Just doesn't seem like the computer is computing right.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;2070934 said:


> ......,mm.m.......


Eating m&m's?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;2070940 said:


> Yes, that's correct. Didn't overlap it right. But 22 inches from about 35 degrees starting to 25 degrees at the end seems fishy. Then the down spike later on. Just doesn't seem like the computer is computing right.


I agree with the dip. The dew point model bottoms out too.


----------



## unit28

Here's an example of precipitation but no precipitation type......
Nam shows precipitation right at the border such as what I said earlier about the mixing line

But the precipitation type isn't showing up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/displayMod.php?var=gfs_sfc_prcp&loop=loopall&hours=

We are certainly close to either alot or zero on all the snows.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Kinda surprising after the discussion this morning... Must be the rowdy night crew... haha


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;2070941 said:


> Eating m&m's?


Trying to post links doesn't work


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;2070907 said:


> I'm not ready. Still fixing crap. I might be in the wrong business


Did they figure out your skid.


----------



## djagusch

The weather story puts it in perpective the low is 4000 miles away in a ocean. It's shows 2 different paths.


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;2070940 said:


> Yes, that's correct. Didn't overlap it right. But 22 inches from about 35 degrees starting to 25 degrees at the end seems fishy. Then the down spike later on. Just doesn't seem like the computer is computing right.


I think there's been discussion here before about the models (specifically the metgen) and their ability/inability to pick up on rain/mix/snow in these odd temps


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;2070951 said:


> The weather story puts it in perpective the low is 4000 miles away in a ocean. It's shows 2 different paths.


Even more reason not too worry... hahahaha


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I forget who it was the other day. I think the morning guy on 'CCO was filling in at night. 

Anyways, he said (A) we need to wait for the storm to hit the coast to begin with. Then once it hits the coast, we need to (B) see how it gets past the mountains.

Once those two things happen, then we can start to figure out what's going to happen.

Even then, as shown with the only real snowfall so far this season, they still don't have a solid handle.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2070952 said:


> I think there's been discussion here before about the models (specifically the metgen) and their ability/inability to pick up on rain/mix/snow in these odd temps


This too........


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2070947 said:


> Kinda surprising after the discussion this morning... Must be the rowdy night crew... haha


Ha still 4000 miles away


----------



## qualitycut

Cafe going on dates.


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2070939 said:


> Hahahahaha... which day though? Thursday, Sunday, or Tuesday?


To warm th, going to split this weekend

Mostly


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2070962 said:


> Cafe going on dates.


Just don't get hammered


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2070962 said:


> Cafe going on dates.


Back to the ex then?


----------



## skorum03

Green Grass;2070972 said:


> Just don't get hammered


or get hammered?


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;2070950 said:


> Did they figure out your skid.


They haven't looked at it yet. Their going to dig into it tomorrow. I have a strong feeling it's the circuit board. Just a hunch.


----------



## Ranger620

So someone help. Most of you haters will but I'm considering this. 
2005 Ford F-350 with the 6.0 diesel regular cab. No plow. Has been bullet proofed which means someone spent the 6-8k to get it done. Clean from what I can tell no visible rust. 186,xxx miles. 
What's cheap for price??


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;2070977 said:


> or get hammered?


Maybe then she would have looked like her pictures lol. Or better


----------



## unit28

Data ive looked at shows best spot for isintropic lift on the border. This is precipitation type over lmn22 tomorrow night
Not much but it is


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;2070985 said:


> So someone help. Most of you haters will but I'm considering this.
> 2005 Ford F-350 with the 6.0 diesel regular cab. No plow. Has been bullet proofed which means someone spent the 6-8k to get it done. Clean from what I can tell no visible rust. 186,xxx miles.
> What's cheap for price??


Cheap? 7-8000ish


----------



## unit28

Bye.........


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;2070976 said:


> Back to the ex then?


"Ol Reliable!"  :salute:


----------



## skorum03

Ranger620;2070985 said:


> So someone help. Most of you haters will but I'm considering this.
> 2005 Ford F-350 with the 6.0 diesel regular cab. No plow. Has been bullet proofed which means someone spent the 6-8k to get it done. Clean from what I can tell no visible rust. 186,xxx miles.
> What's cheap for price??


Cheap? Would probably be like $8000 I would guess. It's hard to say since every one has a little bit different definition of cheap. I would guess the guy probably wants like 14k




qualitycut;2070987 said:


> Maybe then she would have looked like her pictures lol. Or better


haha. Isn't that the truth


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2070985 said:


> So someone help. Most of you haters will but I'm considering this.
> 2005 Ford F-350 with the 6.0 diesel regular cab. No plow. Has been bullet proofed which means someone spent the 6-8k to get it done. Clean from what I can tell no visible rust. 186,xxx miles.
> What's cheap for price??


6K? (I have no idea, but if it's been bullet proofed that's good)


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2071002 said:


> "Ol Reliable!"  :salute:


Burned that bridge


----------



## Bill1090

Should we be worried that Novak isn't going nuts about this storm.

Also I see the idiots have started asking about their travel plans already.....


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2071019 said:


> Burned that bridge


Noooooo!!!!!

Wait, was she hot??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2071037 said:


> Should we be worried that Novak isn't going nuts about this storm.
> 
> Also I see the idiots have started asking about their travel plans already.....


He usually waits until it pops up on the NAM.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2071040 said:


> He usually waits until it starts snow.


Fixed it.........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dahl just said this year's El Nino is going to bring us more than average snowfall for the year on the 45.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Lindsey Brown has nice lips.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dahl says sizeable snow by Tuesday.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2071041 said:


> Fixed it.........


Haha, ain't that the truth


----------



## unit28

gfs robot starting to split


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2071044 said:


> Dahl says sizeable snow by Tuesday.


Yea he said that earlier, brushed off the weekend snow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

FWIW, Novak just posted. 


And I wonder why everyone is blowing off this weekend. Must be because of option 1 that NWS posted?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ian's up.......


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2071054 said:


> FWIW, Novak just posted.
> 
> And I wonder why everyone is blowing off this weekend. Must be because of option 1 that NWS posted?


A little late there Jeremy.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2071041 said:


> Fixed it.........


#truth......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2071058 said:


> A little late there Jeremy.


Serious? This weekend is off?? I was at a band concert.

Ian says a CHANCE of snow Sunday/Monday. A lot of stuff needs to come together.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2071060 said:


> Serious? This weekend is off?? I was at a band concert.
> 
> Ian says a CHANCE of snow Sunday/Monday. A lot of stuff needs to come together.


Yea they are all over tge place with these, thats why youcant get excited a week out


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2071060 said:


> Serious? This weekend is off?? I was at a band concert.
> 
> *Ian says a CHANCE of snow Sunday/Monday. A lot of stuff needs to come together.*


This is where plow jockeys need to realize that all this info on possible this or that might not happen. I am comforted to know what "could" happen this early so I can make sure the pieces are in place. This is not the time for ridiculing a paid meteorologist from including or not including this info in their forecast 5-6 days out.

BTW: Novak totally reads this thread! Hi Novak!


----------



## qualitycut

Richard is being a richard again lol


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2071071 said:


> Richard is being a richard again lol


Whatevs!


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;2071069 said:


> This is not the time for ridiculing a paid meteorologist from including or not including this info in their forecast 5-6 days out.
> 
> BTW: Novak totally reads this thread! Hi Novak!


It's part of their job description to be ridiculed. I think your turning soft.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2071074 said:


> It's part of their job description to be ridiculed. I think your turning soft.


Hes one of them!!!! I knew it


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2071075 said:


> Hes one of them!!!! I knew it


Maybe he is Novak???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2071069 said:


> This is where plow jockeys need to realize that all this info on possible this or that might not happen. I am comforted to know what "could" happen this early so I can make sure the pieces are in place. This is not the time for ridiculing a paid meteorologist from including or not including this info in their forecast 5-6 days out.
> 
> BTW: Novak totally reads this thread! Hi Novak!


I agree that Novak is onto this thread.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;2071076 said:


> Maybe he is Novak???


No....I'm Affiliated with NoWack. Jeremy was a partner at one time but his lack of contribution led to his termination.

My whole thing is that more than ever just about anyone has tons of info available at anytime. If you believe everything you see than stop looking. Also, imagine all this and more and deciding what to say and what to tap dance around. Not as wasy as one likes to think. Maybe Dahl jumped on board too early, maybe Schaffer wasn't ready too....blah blah blah.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2071069 said:


> This is where plow jockeys need to realize that all this info on possible this or that might not happen. I am comforted to know what "could" happen this early so I can make sure the pieces are in place. This is not the time for ridiculing a paid meteorologist from including or not including this info in their forecast 5-6 days out.
> 
> BTW: Novak totally reads this thread! Hi Novak!


Hahahaha... I saw he liked your comment


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2071084 said:


> No....I'm Affiliated with NoWack. Jeremy was a partner at one time but his lack of contribution led to his termination.
> 
> My whole thing is that more than ever just about anyone has tons of info available at anytime. If you believe everything you see than stop looking. Also, imagine all this and more and deciding what to say and what to tap dance around. Not as wasy as one likes to think. Maybe Dahl jumped on board too early, maybe Schaffer wasn't ready too....blah blah blah.


Yeah makes sense... tons of data sitting right in the palm of our hands... and at what point do the tv guys jump on something to let people have a heads up...


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;2071084 said:


> No....I'm Affiliated with NoWack. Jeremy was a partner at one time but his lack of contribution led to his termination.
> 
> My whole thing is that more than ever just about anyone has tons of info available at anytime. If you believe everything you see than stop looking. Also, imagine all this and more and deciding what to say and what to tap dance around. Not as wasy as one likes to think. Maybe Dahl jumped on board too early, maybe Schaffer wasn't ready too....blah blah blah.


Right. The problem is too much technology. Instead of only knowing about a storm once it hits the coast and they have a handle on the track, we know about it in (insert random place/country here). Then you have too much time to worry about travel complications.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Jim-

I have someone interested in that plow with the mount and harness. I wanted to give you first chance sense you had asked about it first.


----------



## qualitycut

Lwmr is sleeping like a baby now


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2070920 said:


> Uh, not sure bano will be able to help anyone.


If I don't have snow, ill come with the Calvary ware ever someone needs help Thumbs Up


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;2071069 said:


> This is where plow jockeys need to realize that all this info on possible this or that might not happen. I am comforted to know what "could" happen this early so I can make sure the pieces are in place. This is not the time for ridiculing a paid meteorologist from including or not including this info in their forecast 5-6 days out.
> 
> BTW: Novak totally reads this thread! Hi Novak!


Check out this link

http://www.nicerink.com/
it is what I was telling you about the other day....


----------



## qualitycut

Uber 18.66 cab same route 39.70.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2071114 said:


> Uber 18.66 cab same route 39.70.


Is that the safe ride service people use there own car for?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Meteo is back down to 9.5" from the 22"


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2071115 said:


> Is that the safe ride service people use there own car for?


Uber is like a cab service but obviously cheaper


----------



## SnowGuy73

29° calm, foggy.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2071118 said:


> 29° calm, foggy.


32 and fair here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2071108 said:


> Lwmr is sleeping like a baby now


Had to go to sleep. Today's a big day for getting stuff done around here.


----------



## CityGuy

29° clear, fog


----------



## SnowGuy73

Brickman says rain/snow Sunday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2071126 said:


> Brickman says rain/snow Sunday.


Same with NWS.


----------



## CityGuy

Light glaze of ice on the driveway and road.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Must be slick out....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Guess option 1 IS playing out....


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2071128 said:


> Same with NWS.


KTTC has the same thing.......


----------



## CityGuy

So apparently it's my fault that this guy in front of me drives a small car and my lights shine right in his mirrors.


----------



## djagusch

SSS Inc.;2071069 said:


> This is where plow jockeys need to realize that all this info on possible this or that might not happen. I am comforted to know what "could" happen this early so I can make sure the pieces are in place. This is not the time for ridiculing a paid meteorologist from including or not including this info in their forecast 5-6 days out.
> 
> BTW: Novak totally reads this thread! Hi Novak!


Are you trying to get a date with Sven again?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Novak has an impact map out for Sunday.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2071121 said:


> Had to go to sleep. Today's a big day for getting stuff done around here.


The warden is cracking down huh?


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2071130 said:


> Light glaze of ice on the driveway and road.


Yeah, little slick in spots...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2071146 said:


> The warden is cracking down huh?


No, equipment stuff I put off. Gotta run to St. Paul, found a new set of take off rims/tires for my '01 for $400. Swap those over. The mount the weight box on the little tractor. Mount a couple of backup lights on the dump truck. Clean the yard up now that the snow is gone. Get the '01 in to swap out tranny fluid. Put the grapple bucket on the big tractor and clean up a tree my parents are having taken down today. Send some collection emails.


----------



## Bill1090

Weather Channel says 0 snow Sunday night for me.


----------



## wenzelosllc

CityGuy;2071139 said:


> So apparently it's my fault that this guy in front of me drives a small car and my lights shine right in his mirrors.


I get quite a bit of road rage driving my truck around because of this.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

wenzelosllc;2071166 said:


> I get quite a bit of road rage driving my truck around because of this.


Did ya get your truck fixedd??


----------



## wenzelosllc

Anyone interested in buying a partial truck load of boxed Miracle Melt? I know a guy who's looking to get a full semi since they won't be selling it around here by the pallet anymore. Around $15/box; normally about 25-30.


----------



## wenzelosllc

LwnmwrMan22;2071167 said:


> Did ya get your truck fixedd??


I haven't got the old truck fixed but I did finally get a mount put on the new one.


----------



## IDST

Since 3s said he ain't going to the auction where is it. I'm bored out of my mind


----------



## SSS Inc.

jagext;2071174 said:


> Since 3s said he ain't going to the auction where is it. I'm bored out of my mind


Ritchie Brothers by Cabelas in Owatonna.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2071114 said:


> Uber 18.66 cab same route 39.70.


Although it has the potential to be $186.60............from what I'm told.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2071139 said:


> So apparently it's my fault that this guy in front of me drives a small car and my lights shine right in his mirrors.


Stop tailgating. Give the guy some room to get to work so he can pay your wages.


----------



## Doughboy12

lwnmwrman22;2071121 said:


> had to go to sleep. Today's a big day for getting stuff done around here and getting yelled at later for doing it wrong.


ifify.............


----------



## wenzelosllc

Doughboy12;2071184 said:


> Although it has the potential to be $186.60............from what I'm told.


The joys of surge pricing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wednesday, December 09, 2015

Recent Snowfall:
No new snow and all areas rose above freezing in all areas yesterday. L

GENERAL PICTURE:

No major changes. The exceptionally mild and snowless weather will continue for the next 2-3 days and then a pattern change will introduce better chances for snows in the western/northern Midwest as well as cooler temps for all as we head through the weekend and next week.

1-4 DAY FORECAST:

Things will remain quiet in most of the region for the next 2-3 days, with temps running above average. An area of low pressure tracking across the US/Canadian border tomorrow and Friday will bring chances for some snows to northern MN, northern WI and most of the UP. The heaviest totals look to fall across NE MN, where 1-4” is likely. Amounts elsewhere look to be around an inch or less.

Things will then briefly quiet down for later Friday into early Saturday and then the next system will take aim on the Midwest starting later Saturday. More on that below.

Highs across the Northwoods will run in the 40’s through most of this week, with some 30’s moving into the NW by weeks end. 50’s will dominate the rest of the northern ½ of the Midwest this week.

5-10 DAY FORECAST:

The models are all still onto the idea of an area of low pressure to develop in the southern Plains Saturday and then have the low to track into the Midwest Sunday. There are still some question marks as to the exact track and strength of the low thus the exact snowfall outlay is still not as well known as it would like to be. So one should still not be getting too comfortable with any of the exact details to this system just yet.

With all of that precautionary notes said, the most recent model trends is for the best chances for the main snow band to shape up across northern MN, far northern WI and into the western ½ of the UP. Totals in these areas have the potential to reach into the 8-12” range. It also looks like it will be a very wet and heavy snow.

Some snows are possible in the rest of MN, most of IA, the rest of WI, the UP and northwest lower MI as the low passes. Most totals in these areas look to be in the 1-3” range at this point.

A second area of low pressure is still indicated by the end of next week and that holds the potential for a general 2-6” across areas generally NW of a line from Kansas City to Milwaukee to Bay City MI.

Temps would remain mild to the east of the first low, with readings falling to average on the west side of it. All of the region would then cool to average in the wake of the second low and be cold enough for at least some LES in the UP and NWL MI snow belts, although huge LES accumulations are not seen at this point.

-John


----------



## unit28

Splitsville....


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;2071186 said:


> Stop tailgating. Give the guy some room to get to work so he can pay your wages.


I was 5 car length behind except at the light where I got the finger.


----------



## ryde307




----------



## snowman55

CityGuy;2071200 said:


> I was 5 car length behind except at the light where I got the finger.


CityGuy = Angry Elf


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I wonder with the personnel changes at NWS, they've posted 3-4-5 retirements over the last year, if "night crew" people have switched to "day crew" or vice versa, and if that'll affect the "nighttime bump" in snow totals we've seen trend around here.

If the main guys that put together the afternoon forecast are now on the morning crew, will we see higher totals posted in the morning, vs afternoon??


----------



## unit28

Deformation zone is the furthest north
Cooler air gradually transitions south in the lower levels


----------



## unit28

You guys that need snow

Doing cleanups?


----------



## skorum03

unit28;2071239 said:


> You guys that need snow
> 
> Doing cleanups?


Nope. Might haul a pile of brush away for a guy though. Everything for clean ups is packed away.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Cheese and fing rice. My dad went to help my sister who has 5 kids and barely works, husband is in jail, got $1,000 in Christmas presents. There was another guy of ethnic difference had to make 2 trip as they wouldn't fit in his old beat up lincoln town car. There were semi loads of stuff for families. What the hell does this teach society?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2071253 said:


> Cheese and fing rice. My dad went to help my sister who has 5 kids and barely works, husband is in jail, got $1,000 in Christmas presents. There was another guy of ethnic difference had to make 2 trip as they wouldn't fit in his old beat up lincoln town car. There were semi loads of stuff for families. What the hell does this teach society?


It's a tough spot. Why should the kids go without because the parents are dead beats?

But the dead beat parents don't teach the kids work ethic, so it's a complete catch 22.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sunday / Monday....

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/displayMod.php?var=gfs_sfc_prcp&loop=selected&hours=hr108hr114hr120hr126hr132hr138


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Tuesday / Wednesday / Thursday....

Unit's splitsville....

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/d...selected&hours=hr150hr156hr162hr168hr174hr180


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sunday / Monday is south.

Tuesday(somewhat) / Wednesday / Thursday is north.

NOW.... with that said, about this far out, GFS had this weekends snow NW too.

I only mention that, as it's interesting to see if there are any tests or trends that pass the eye test.

Does the snow (rain) stay south this weekend? Does the snow on Tue/Wed/Thur drift south again?


----------



## Doughboy12

The walk behind aerator jumped from $160 to $325 in 2.5 seconds.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2071262 said:


> It's a tough spot. Why should the kids go without because the parents are dead beats?
> 
> But the dead beat parents don't teach the kids work ethic, so it's a complete catch 22.


To make matters worse the guy was laughing because he didn't need to work or spend or spend the time. Just because they don't work or have money doesn't mean the kids go without. My dad's parents had $0 for Christmas. They made gifts and celebrated for the real reasons. It also taught him how to build something from nothing and passed it on to me. And now I'm working on passing it to my kids. I also am working to pay dead beats bills too I guess, we all are. And just making more generations of dead beats.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2071262 said:


> It's a tough spot. Why should the kids go without because the parents are dead beats?
> 
> But the dead beat parents don't teach the kids work ethic, so it's a complete catch 22.


This. All you can do is hope the kids learn how much others that had jobs helped and it inspires them.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2071268 said:


> This. All you can do is hope the kids learn how much others that had jobs helped and it inspires them.


How?............ you are what you learn


----------



## Doughboy12

Snow stuff ending soon..........(timed auction)


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2071269 said:


> How?............ you are what you learn


Maybe I read it wrong. We're the kids there when everyone was giving out the gifts?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2071271 said:


> Maybe I read it wrong. We're the kids there when everyone was giving out the gifts?


No. Just parents. Kids come home and see presents, knowing no one has a job


----------



## Camden

wenzelosllc;2071166 said:


> I get quite a bit of road rage driving my truck around because of this.


Same here.



SSS Inc.;2071179 said:


> Ritchie Brothers by Cabelas in Owatonna.


48 row planter = $170,000  I can't believe stuff like that costs so much.

I've got the Mpls and Denver auction pulled up.


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2071273 said:


> No. Just parents. Kids come home and see presents, knowing no one has a job


Ohhhh. Yeah that's no good.


----------



## ryde307

Camden;2071274 said:


> Same here.
> 
> 48 row planter = $170,000  I can't believe stuff like that costs so much.
> 
> I've got the Mpls and Denver auction pulled up.


Should have bought the crane for $410000.

Doughboy I'm still looking for a Pillsbury doughboy looking person walking around. I haven't seen you.


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;2071280 said:


> Should have bought the crane for $410000.
> 
> Doughboy I'm still looking for a Pillsbury doughboy looking person walking around. I haven't seen you.




He looks like this.


----------



## Greenery

Went to the dealership for an alignment as it costs about the same as anywhere else + convenient. 

Apparently I need an idler arm. $950. Ahh no thanks.


----------



## wenzelosllc

Green Grass;2071287 said:


> He looks like this.


That's pretty close.


----------



## CityGuy

Guard rail fixed. Now onto washing my muddy truck from yesterday.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;2071274 said:


> Same here.
> 
> 48 row planter = $170,000  I can't believe stuff like that costs so much.
> 
> I've got the Mpls and Denver auction pulled up.


New are more than double


----------



## unit28

This isn't gonna work out well


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2071239 said:


> You guys that need snow
> 
> Doing cleanups?


Perennials and shrub pulling here


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2071299 said:


> Perennials and shrub pulling here


MOA again here.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2071305 said:


> MOA again here.


Its gotta be a zoo there


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hopefully that isn't SSS with the rolled asphault truck in Plymouth.


----------



## skorum03

Meteogram totals came way down. Probably old news to those who looked


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2071307 said:


> Its gotta be a zoo there


Actually not bad


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;2071319 said:


> Meteogram totals came way down. Probably old news to those who looked


Mines under 1" from 22" last night


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;2071321 said:


> Mines under 1" from 22" last night


about the same except we were at 12


----------



## qualitycut

Geez even novak os talking about next Tuesday


----------



## dieselplw

I hope we get something to plow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2071318 said:


> Hopefully that isn't SSS with the rolled asphault truck in Plymouth.


I need details! Not us btw.

Edit: Found it......It's a tanker hauling liquid asphalt.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2071323 said:


> Geez even novak os talking about next Tuesday


Hopefully we don't get slammed on Sunday


----------



## cbservicesllc

What's the best aggregate for me to extend my parking lot without asphalt or concrete... Just a place to park employees cars... Nothing I'm going to go crazy compacting


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2071323 said:


> Geez even novak os talking about next Tuesday


This morning the GFS had .65" of moisture over us.

The model I posted a bit ago, it's north of us now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2071333 said:


> What's the best aggregate for me to extend my parking lot without asphalt or concrete... Just a place to park employees cars... Nothing I'm going to go crazy compacting


Recycle blacktop. In the summer it'll meld together enough where you won't plow it up.

Recycle concrete will break down if you're using it for anything other than a base.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2071328 said:


> I need details! Not us btw.
> 
> Edit: Found it......It's a tanker hauling liquid asphalt.


Yeah, I'd just seen the asphalt part.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bought the basically new takeoffs this morning for $400. Just sold my worn out rims / tires for $100. Winning!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2071338 said:


> Recycle blacktop. In the summer it'll meld together enough where you won't plow it up.
> 
> Recycle concrete will break down if you're using it for anything other than a base.


Nice... So recycled asphalt millings would fit the bill? I think I would do like a recycled con bit underneath...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2071339 said:


> Yeah, I'd just seen the asphalt part.


Where was this? I saw one flying down 494 in mendota area. Must have been doing 80+


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2071338 said:


> Recycle blacktop. In the summer it'll meld together enough where you won't plow it up.
> 
> Recycle concrete will break down if you're using it for anything other than a base.


Yeah millings cheap and they work great!

73° attm


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2071346 said:


> Nice... So recycled asphalt millings would fit the bill? I think I would do like a recycled con bit underneath...


Don't need a base under the recycle blacktop.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2071360 said:


> Don't need a base under the recycle blacktop.


My buddy has it at his house where i keep my stuff. Nothing underneath. Packs down awesome


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2071350 said:


> Yeah millings cheap and they work great!
> 
> 73° attm


Way to be a great weather forecasting mind!!!


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;2071333 said:


> What's the best aggregate for me to extend my parking lot without asphalt or concrete... Just a place to park employees cars... Nothing I'm going to go crazy compacting


Class 2 road base. Get it level and it will setup like concrete.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2071333 said:


> What's the best aggregate for me to extend my parking lot without asphalt or concrete... Just a place to park employees cars... Nothing I'm going to go crazy compacting


Recycle for sure. Hassan is the best price closest. Packs down the best too


----------



## snowman55

cbservicesllc;2071333 said:


> What's the best aggregate for me to extend my parking lot without asphalt or concrete... Just a place to park employees cars... Nothing I'm going to go crazy compacting


Might want to do that undercover. If city is anything like mine big no no.


----------



## Greenery

Fudge pops and green beans.


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;2071295 said:


> This isn't gonna work out well


Thinking possible ice with temps at times?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Well after decreasing for 3 runs in a row I guess it does have to go up


----------



## albhb3

wcco said maybe an inch Tuesday that's it. Thank god


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Shouldn't complain about the dark now.


----------



## ryde307

cbservicesllc;2071390 said:


> Well after decreasing for 3 runs in a row I guess it does have to go up


I hope so. We need some snow. I would like a couple inches Sunday, tuesday, and Thursday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2071390 said:


> Well after decreasing for 3 runs in a row I guess it does have to go up


Are you saying that as fact? Or preparing yourself? I haven't looked for a while.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2071397 said:


> Are you saying that as fact? Or preparing yourself? I haven't looked for a while.


GFS is back up... depends on your ratios... I'm not worried


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2071399 said:


> GFS is back up... depends on your ratios... I'm not worried


Friday I take the truck in for the tranny fluid. Get new front tires for the tractor. After that I'm about as set as I can get, other than waiting on Oct/Nov money.


----------



## albhb3

ryde307;2071396 said:


> I hope so. We need some snow. I would like a couple inches Sunday, tuesday, and Thursday.


you will get an inch Tuesday AND YOU WILL LIKE IT!!!


----------



## skorum03

cbservicesllc;2071399 said:


> GFS is back up... depends on your ratios... I'm not worried


I'm worried its not going to snow. And I'm going to make 20% of what I need to make this winter


----------



## skorum03

albhb3;2071392 said:


> wcco said maybe an inch Tuesday that's it. Thank god


That's six days from now.


----------



## cbservicesllc

snowman55;2071380 said:


> Might want to do that undercover. If city is anything like mine big no no.


Yeah I hear you.. Building owner already did it to some extent... I'm just looking to keep it from turning to muck


----------



## Polarismalibu

skorum03;2071403 said:


> I'm worried its not going to snow. And I'm going to make 20% of what I need to make this winter


I hear ya on that!


----------



## ryde307

albhb3;2071402 said:


> you will get an inch Tuesday AND YOU WILL LIKE IT!!!


I'm fine with that also. All accounts but 2 are 1" or less triggers. The close to 1 inch is a little annoying but I will take anything that gets people out and rolling at this point.


----------



## albhb3

skorum03;2071404 said:


> That's six days from now.


elite finger counting mind you are I was talking total through Tuesday all rain till then


----------



## skorum03

albhb3;2071392 said:


> *wcco said maybe an inch Tuesday that's it. Thank god*





albhb3;2071417 said:


> elite finger counting mind you are I was talking total through Tuesday all rain till then


You didn't make that very clear


----------



## CityGuy

I really hate get out the dress blues for funeral detail. Makes a guy wonder why we do what we do.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;2071403 said:


> I'm worried its not going to snow. And I'm going to make 20% of what I need to make this winter


It's all these trucks and equipment people bought


----------



## albhb3

skorum03;2071419 said:


> You didn't make that very clear


what can I say its been a long day


----------



## wenzelosllc

LwnmwrMan22;2071393 said:


> Shouldn't complain about the dark now.


What kind of lights are those? I need some for my truck.


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;2071423 said:


> It's all these trucks and equipment people bought


That is probably it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;2071423 said:


> It's all these trucks and equipment people bought


I haven't bought anything yet. Actually sold four plows.

And yes the gfs is totally up. Can't believe that's not a hot topic.:yow!:


----------



## Bill1090

New gfs is up to 10"......


----------



## albhb3

Bill1090;2071435 said:


> New gfs is up to 10"......


go home Bessie your drunk!


----------



## skorum03

Bill1090;2071435 said:


> New gfs is up to 10"......


check it out without compaction haha

edit: I should say it looks more interesting.


----------



## Bill1090

skorum03;2071438 said:


> check it out without compaction haha


Ehh it only gave me 2 extra inches.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;2071431 said:


> I haven't bought anything yet. Actually sold four
> 
> And yes the gfs is totally up. Can't believe that's not a hot topic.:yow!:


It's probably because of the fluctuations lately


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;2071438 said:


> check it out without compaction haha
> 
> edit: I should say it looks more interesting.


Says the metro will be pushing 20" by this time next week.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2071460 said:


> Says the metro will be pushing 20" by this time next week.


yep..........

Hell for you, but I would come out just fine with something like that.

Assuming nothing breaks


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It went from this.....










To this......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Instead of splitting, it merged the snows.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This has us at about 2.5" of total precip between now and Christmas.

at 10:1, that's 25" of snow.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2071465 said:


> This has us at about 2.5" of total precip between now and Christmas.
> 
> at 10:1, that's 25" of snow.


That would be a long second half of the month


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;2071466 said:


> That would be a long second half of the month


That would be awesome!!!!!! payuppayuppayuppayup


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;2071468 said:


> That would be awesome!!!!!! payuppayuppayuppayup


I would be fine with it too


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2071431 said:


> I haven't bought anything yet. Actually sold four plows.
> 
> And yes the gfs is totally up. Can't believe that's not a hot topic.:yow!:


I'll get excited when there's a trend...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

wenzelosllc;2071427 said:


> What kind of lights are those? I need some for my truck.


I bought a pack of the 3" Ironton's at Northern Tool. Wired them direct into the backup lights. $40 for the pair the day before Thanksgiving.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2071465 said:


> This has us at about 2.5" of total precip between now and Christmas.
> 
> at 10:1, that's 25" of snow.


Thank God for Christmas break...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2071475 said:


> Thank God for Christmas break...


I have to sweat it out until December 22.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2071474 said:


> I bought a pack of the 3" Ironton's at Northern Tool. Wired them direct into the backup lights. $40 for the pair the day before Thanksgiving.


Ha! I bought the same!


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2071465 said:


> This has us at about 2.5" of total precip between now and Christmas.
> 
> at 10:1, that's 25" of snow.


Wow, has this model been accurate in the past or is this one that swings for the fences and rarely connects?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2071479 said:


> Wow, has this model been accurate in the past or is this one that swings for the fences and rarely connects?


It's just the GFS. There have been model runs like this before too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2071477 said:


> I have to sweat it out until December 22.


Clear after the 18th here...


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2071472 said:


> I'll get excited when there's a trend...


I get excited just to see activity and not a flatlined meteogram for weeks on end. This keeps me interested.


----------



## wenzelosllc

LwnmwrMan22;2071474 said:


> I bought a pack of the 3" Ironton's at Northern Tool. Wired them direct into the backup lights. $40 for the pair the day before Thanksgiving.


I think those are on sale again. I looked at those when I was there the other day. I missed out on the 2 pack of low profile ones for like $50. They were super bright.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2071485 said:


> I get excited just to see activity and not a flatlined meteogram for weeks on end. This keeps me interested.


Like Dave Dahl for me. Just something during the day to get me interested.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200648983_200648983

These are the ones I mounted.

I think JimLawn left a review.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2071485 said:


> I get excited just to see activity and not a flatlined meteogram for weeks on end. This keeps me interested.


Yeah I hear you... Maybe next week when we run out of things to do I'll feel the same... haha


----------



## CityGuy

skorum03;2071466 said:


> That would be a long second half of the month


Just give me christmas morning off and I'm good.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2071491 said:


> http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200648983_200648983
> 
> These are the ones I mounted.
> 
> I think JimLawn left a review.


Not following


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;2071514 said:


> Not following


This isn't you?

Dillybeer from Owatonna, Minnesota
(read all my reviews)(read all my reviews)
" I mounted these mini LED lights on my Zero Turn mower to mow at night when needed. They light up the whole area and stand up to the bumpy ride on the mower. They take so little battery power you can leave them on even when the motor is not running. "


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2071515 said:


> This isn't you?
> 
> Dillybeer from Owatonna, Minnesota
> (read all my reviews)(read all my reviews)
> " I mounted these mini LED lights on my Zero Turn mower to mow at night when needed. They light up the whole area and stand up to the bumpy ride on the mower. They take so little battery power you can leave them on even when the motor is not running. "


That was a review left online about the lights I bought from Northern Tool.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

What say you????


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2071483 said:


>


Has me on the line of rain and snow. Bano and bill in rain


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;2071515 said:


> This isn't you?
> 
> Dillybeer from Owatonna, Minnesota
> (read all my reviews)(read all my reviews)
> " I mounted these mini LED lights on my Zero Turn mower to mow at night when needed. They light up the whole area and stand up to the bumpy ride on the mower. They take so little battery power you can leave them on even when the motor is not running. "


Ummmm no....


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2071518 said:


> What say you????


I say we won't know till sunday


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2071522 said:


> I say we won't know till sunday


I agree. I wouldn't hang my hat on anything including the we won't get anything opinion.

It probably will snow since I'm in Alexandria for a Tournament this weekend and watch my 0-7 team end up in the Championship game @ 1:00 p.m. on Sunday instead of the early loser bracket games.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2071522 said:


> I say we won't know till sunday


Good call... Thumbs Up

Be nice to get a couple inches out of it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2071522 said:


> I say it won't snow till sunday


Right there with ya brotha!!


----------



## Bill1090

Why do we need one of these? Isn't that what they do at the plant?


----------



## Bill1090

NWS has me at 50% for snow Wednesday.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;2071537 said:


> Why do we need one of these? Isn't that what they do at the plant?


Gerbschmidt transfer opportunity???


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

Bill1090;2071537 said:


> Why do we need one of these? Isn't that what they do at the plant?


The government (the "good guys")don't trust the contractor ( the"bad guys") to not pull the old "switcheroo" somewhere between the plant and the jobsite.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2071533 said:


> Right there with ya brotha!!


Wait, what? We have the same mom?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ian says snow stays to the Northern 1/3 of MN.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2071545 said:


> Wait, what? We have the same mom?


I AM adopted.........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Says it stays like this. Copies AccuWeather map from earlier, which makes sense, since Fox9 sponsors the Accu Weather section.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ian didn't mention anything about Tuesday.


----------



## Bill1090

Ironwood-Mn;2071544 said:


> The government (the "good guys")don't trust the contractor ( the"bad guys") to not pull the old "switcheroo" somewhere between the plant and the jobsite.


They have a "central lab" for cafe sakes! What a waste! I might have to email our fearless leader and get him to put an end to it.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2071550 said:


> Ian didn't mention anything about Tuesday.


Winters not over.......

See what i did there?


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2071549 said:


> Says it stays like this. Copies AccuWeather map from earlier, which makes sense, since Fox9 sponsors the Accu Weather section.


Dahl posted a map on FB a little bit ago just like the accu one you posted except it had the east metro as rain.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2071552 said:


> Winters not here yet......


See what I did there?


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2071537 said:


> Why do we need one of these? Isn't that what they do at the plant?


I would think they probably try to come up with a better product to use on roads that hold up better.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2071554 said:


> See what I did there?


You were not around yet. Everytime lwmr would say winter is over he would get snow.


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

Bill1090;2071551 said:


> They have a "central lab" for cafe sakes! What a waste! I might have to email our fearless leader and get him to put an end to it.


Maybe they are hiring for a guy to design and test new product at the central lab. That actually sounds more feasible. But I know all MnDOT jobs have onsite MnDOT batch inspections for concrete. Cylinders are poured right off the truck and broken at 30, 60, 90 days and strength tested. Dirt compaction tested every 8" lift in a 50 foot grid (depending on soils types).


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2071557 said:


> You were not around yet. Everytime lwmr would say winter is over he would get snow.


That year sucked.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2071553 said:


> Dahl posted a map on FB a little bit ago just like the accu one you posted except it had the east metro as rain.


You mean snow? Cause he just said rain switches to snow Saturday night, and basically snows until Thursday.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2071557 said:


> You were not around yet. Everytime lwmr would say winter is over he would get snow.


I remember. I lurked for a couple years before joining this elite group.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2071559 said:


> That year sucked.


Umm that year was great and I thought it was I that said winter was over about a dozen times.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2071560 said:


> You mean snow? Cause he just said rain switches to snow Saturday night, and basically snows until Thursday.


And how much did he say?


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2071560 said:


> You mean snow? Cause he just said rain switches to snow Saturday night, and basically snows until Thursday.


I mean it's close, but wouldn't it be rain under the jet stream?


----------



## Bill1090

Ironwood-Mn;2071558 said:


> Maybe they are hiring for a guy to design and test new product at the central lab. That actually sounds more feasible. But I know all MnDOT jobs have onsite MnDOT batch inspections for concrete. Cylinders are poured right off the truck and broken at 30, 60, 90 days and strength tested. Dirt compaction tested every 8" lift in a 50 foot grid (depending on soils types).


I suppose. I guess I just thought all that was done at the plant or something.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2071565 said:


> And how much did he say?


Just said Tuesday is our best chance at "significant accumulation".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2071567 said:


> I mean it's close, but wouldn't it be rain under the jet stream?


Ha! That's the exact same map!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;2071551 said:


> They have a "central lab" for cafe sakes! What a waste! I might have to email our fearless leader and get him to put an end to it.


Careful... Don't speak about your union busting governor around cityguy


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2071559 said:


> That year sucked.


Good for the bank... payup payup payup


----------



## Bill1090

cbservicesllc;2071574 said:


> Careful... Don't speak about your union busting governor around cityguy


He's thinking about running for a third term. Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2071563 said:


> Umm that year was great and I thought it was I that said winter was over about a dozen times.


It was you... That's how I recall it... Lwnmwrman was not happy with you... Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

New GFS.....Hmmm.


----------



## Bill1090

Reading the forecast discussion, NWS says confidence is "lower than normal" for Sun-Wed.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;2071584 said:


> Reading the forecast discussion, NWS says confidence is "lower than normal" for Sun-Wed.


And to clarify I think they mean confidence in anything is pretty low. For the millionth time we are on the edge.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2071570 said:


> Ha! That's the exact same map!!


Well I suppose that's where the jet stream is sitting


----------



## Drakeslayer

Bel says unless.....then next Wednesday.


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;2071586 said:


> And to clarify I think they mean confidence in anything is pretty low. For the millionth time we are on the edge.


Right you are.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2071557 said:


> You were not around yet. Everytime lwmr would say winter is over he would get snow.


He needs to keep quiet late winter


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2071574 said:


> Careful... Don't speak about your union busting governor around cityguy


CityGuy sure has been a crab lately, he just may lay into anyone


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Only 794 pages til 10k


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2071423 said:


> It's all these trucks and equipment people bought


1 of the reasons I try to multi-purpose equipment. Can't really do that with a plow truck, but I will get LOTS of good use out of the dump I just bought......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NWS bumped my weekend temps up and Monday Tuesday and Wednesday as well.


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;2071431 said:


> I haven't bought anything yet. Actually sold four plows.
> 
> And yes the gfs is totally up. Can't believe that's not a hot topic.:yow!:


KTTC says nothing to get excited about.........yet


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2071598 said:


> 1 of the reasons I try to multi-purpose equipment. Can't really do that with a plow truck, but I will get LOTS of good use out of the dump I just bought......


Yes you will. I need to reorganize for next winter.... I think. Just need to find guys capable of running bigger equipment. Seems everyone want to sit on the couch and collect unemployment. I had a few people express interest from the construction trade, but they don't know if they'll have down time or not. Pouring concrete like it's summer. Building and shingle as well. Boshe's told them in november to work til Dec 31, now they say keep working until further notice with the possibility of no winter off.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2071600 said:


> KTTC says nothing to get excited about.........yet


Gonna be nothing or a foot of concrete. Some sites here are haul every snow no matter what. Guys couldn't get the snow out of the dumps. I saw one company using a telescoping boom fork lift. Like a lull, but was yellow


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2071583 said:


> New GFS.....Hmmm.


The flatline?.....


----------



## qualitycut

All the way to Arby's and forgot my wallet. Cafe


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2071603 said:


> The flatline?.....


Well yeah.... Plenty of moisture though. Tuesday does look much more favorable.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2071601 said:


> Yes you will. I need to reorganize for next winter.... I think. Just need to find guys capable of running bigger equipment. Seems everyone want to sit on the couch and collect unemployment. I had a few people express interest from the construction trade, but they don't know if they'll have down time or not. Pouring concrete like it's summer. Building and shingle as well. Boshe's told them in november to work til Dec 31, now they say keep working until further notice with the possibility of no winter off.


I got a friend who puts in drain tile and they said they will be doing tile all winter at this rate with no frost.....


----------



## Camden

Looking at auction results...am I missing something on those 8' snow buckets that sold for $1700 each? That is more than new and it doesn't even include the buyer's premium or tax! NUTS!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Watch at 1:23... Ryesha Williams should be arrested... Pretty sure that's a terroristic threat she just made to the City Council...

http://www.kare11.com/story/news/lo...-to-4th-precinct-causes-controversy/77077380/


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2071607 said:


> Looking at auction results...am I missing something on those 8' snow buckets that sold for $1700 each? That is more than new and it doesn't even include the buyer's premium or tax! NUTS!!!!


Well apparently I didn't miss those... I would have thought people would be stingy in their spending


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2071605 said:


> Well yeah.... Plenty of moisture though. Tuesday does look much more favorable.


Like Saturday did?


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2071610 said:


> Well apparently I didn't miss those... I would have thought people would be stingy in their spending


Or they have all monthly accounts lol


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2071609 said:


> Watch at 1:23... Ryesha Williams should be arrested... Pretty sure that's a terroristic threat she just made to the City Council...
> 
> http://www.kare11.com/story/news/lo...-to-4th-precinct-causes-controversy/77077380/


Bunch of tools. That white gal had some balls though. Good for her


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2071614 said:


> Bunch of tools. That white gal had some balls though. Good for her


Yeah, that was impressive... then they jump on her for saying "these people"... Facepalm...


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2071589 said:


> Bel says unless.....then next Wednesday.


She also says " the bottom line" EVERY SINGLE broadcast. Take it to the bank.


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2071607 said:


> Looking at auction results...am I missing something on those 8' snow buckets that sold for $1700 each? That is more than new and it doesn't even include the buyer's premium or tax! NUTS!!!!


Some of them had two buckets or a grapple with them....


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;2071617 said:


> Some of them had two buckets or a grapple with them....


There you go. Makes sense now.


----------



## BossPlow614

It's been a while since I've been on here.

If anyone is interested in a 2011 52" Exmark X-Series Lazer Z w/ ultravac & 36" dethatch rake w/ mount, I have one for sale. Bought brand new in 2013 from Waconia/UFC Farm Supply as a non-current off the showroom floor. Open to offers. http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/grd/5342896314.html


----------



## SnowGuy73

43° cloudy, breezy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2071632 said:


> 43° cloudy, breezy.


How's the new job going??


----------



## CityGuy

43° partly cloudy


----------



## Polarismalibu

Jeez $285 for the western defector kit on this mvp3 and $700 for the wings. Better snow soon


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2071636 said:


> Jeez $285 for the western defector kit on this mvp3 and $700 for the wings. Better snow soon


Dark blue is current....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2071638 said:


>


I like the light blue better. Ether one would be acceptable lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Through midnight Monday now....


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2071642 said:


> Through midnight Monday now....


Isn't light pink just a trace to 1"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2071643 said:


> Isn't light pink just a trace to 1"


Right........ Basically what all the news people said last night.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Is stainless actually worth the extra money on the v plows?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2071644 said:


> Right........ Basically what all the news people said last night.


Well that's lame. Starting to get real bored.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2071646 said:


> Is stainless actually worth the extra money on the v plows?


I would bet most people, if they spent the money for the stainless in the first place, would buy stainless again.

With that said, you have the other side where people say chrome don't make money, and will just buy steel, since it does the same purpose as stainless.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2071649 said:


> I would bet most people, if they spent the money for the stainless in the first place, would buy stainless again.
> 
> With that said, you have the other side where people say chrome don't make money, and will just buy steel, since it does the same purpose as stainless.


I got this regular steel one brand new from a buddy for dirt cheap.trying to decide if it's worth dumping it for a stainless for just a bit more money. Figured it would last longer maybe


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2071653 said:


> I got this regular steel one brand new from a buddy for dirt cheap.trying to decide if it's worth dumping it for a stainless for just a bit more money. Figured it would last longer maybe


If I bought new again, it would be stainless. Sold my 8.2's for 9.2 steels, but mostly because I couldn't find a steal in stainless.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2071653 said:


> I got this regular steel one brand new from a buddy for dirt cheap.trying to decide if it's worth dumping it for a stainless for just a bit more money. Figured it would last longer maybe


define a bit more? you said you bought it dirt cheap. on boss when buying new, stainless is like $500 more.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2071666 said:


> define a bit more? you said you bought it dirt cheap. on boss when buying new, stainless is like $500 more.


About $500 more then what they would take this blade for. They will give me then I bought it for.

I don't have a problem with the steel just figured If it was worth it in the long run I would do it.

Buddy got it with a truck just for a extra write off then needed to sell it quick for some reason gave me a sweet deal.


----------



## Bill1090

And we are down around 1" I see.


----------



## Bill1090

46°
Light clouds


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2071633 said:


> How's the new job going??


Absolutely love it!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2071642 said:


> Through midnight Monday now....


Lame...........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2071646 said:


> Is stainless actually worth the extra money on the v plows?


Probably holds better value for resale.


----------



## banonea

TWC is saying snow for me Sun, Mon & Tue, no totals........

Fun weather fact of the day.........

It cost New York your over $1,000,000.00 to remove 1" of snow from their streets


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;2071681 said:


> TWC is saying snow for me Sun, Mon & Tue, no totals........
> 
> Fun weather fact of the day.........
> 
> It cost New York your over $1,000,000.00 to remove 1" of snow from their streets


Wow that's insane! I suppose they have to truck most of it out.


----------



## djagusch

Polarismalibu;2071646 said:


> Is stainless actually worth the extra money on the v plows?


Stainless looks sharper, but people don't pay extra for it.

Long term if you hold onto a stainless more than 5 years I think it would be more desirable due to lack of rust. Resale should be higher.

A con is they weigh more than steel or poly. Poly is more slick compared to stainless or steel. But poly can rip through bolts etc.

That being all said I own 3 stainless dxt's and 2 regular steel blades. The regular steel v plows I have on chevys with the fronts that sag more. The stainless are on a ford and 2 dodges which have no issue with weight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Marler said the 2" snow will be Little Falls / north on Sunday.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2071691 said:


> Marler said the 2" snow will be Little Falls / north on Sunday.


Well... good for Camden I guess...


----------



## wenzelosllc

SnowGuy73;2071680 said:


> Probably holds better value for resale.


I would agree with this. Aluminum and Stainless pretty much last forever and that's reflected in resale value. That's also why I am willing to pay extra for dumps made of these materials; should greatly outlast the trucks they're on.


----------



## snowman55

But stainless plows are only the skin, like a poly the frame still rusts. Steel plows the skin is welded to the framing making it 1 solid unit. I have a couple 15 year old steel plows little rusty but the still function fine. Now if you like the way it looks and want to spend money on some shiny bling for your truck that is different, but is it a better plow, don't think so.


----------



## cbservicesllc

snowman55;2071709 said:


> But stainless plows are only the skin, like a poly the frame still rusts. Steel plows the skin is welded to the framing making it 1 solid unit. I have a couple 15 year old steel plows little rusty but the still function fine. Now if you like the way it looks and want to spend money on some shiny bling for your truck that is different, but is it a better plow, don't think so.


#raiseyourprices :waving: Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;2071709 said:


> But stainless plows are only the skin, like a poly the frame still rusts. Steel plows the skin is welded to the framing making it 1 solid unit. I have a couple 15 year old steel plows little rusty but the still function fine. Now if you like the way it looks and want to spend money on some shiny bling for your truck that is different, but is it a better plow, don't think so.


Like I said.... Chrome (stainless) is for show.


----------



## mnlefty

Man am I sick of craigslist... just one flake after another.

Emailed a guy yesterday about a Humminbird flasher for ice fishing, thought we had a deal, had it worked out for me to meet him today to pick it up. Never got back to me with specifics of where. Text him again this morning and get a one word reply, Sold. No "hey can you get it tonight, I have another guy that wants it." 

Emailed and texted several guys yesterday about just some general labor cash work. All of em looking for somebody ASAP and I responded within an hour of their ads. No response from any of them. How freaking hard is it to respond simply "I got somebody already" or "I need someone with more experience". It's turning into a cesspool.

Rant off.


----------



## CityGuy

Foggy, and overcast in Brainerd


----------



## TKLAWN

50° sunny

Phoenix Az


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;506170 said:


> Well it looks like we will get 2-4 inches by Tuesday morning I ure hope we don't get too much freezing rain as highs are supposed to be around freezing. The equipment has been patiently waiting since the 26th of november.


Hey, you're in AZ, enjoy your vacation, worry about it when you get back.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## wenzelosllc

Anyone else try using Avant front loaders? I've been seeing them around at rental places and we picked one up for a property. Hasn't gotten much use but it compliments our larger equipment nicely.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2071752 said:


>


Doesn't look at all like the one from earlier this week.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## Doughboy12

snowman55;2071709 said:


> But stainless plows are only the skin, like a poly the frame still rusts. Steel plows the skin is welded to the framing making it 1 solid unit. I have a couple 15 year old steel plows little rusty but the still function fine. Now if you like the way it looks and want to spend money on some shiny bling for your truck that is different, but is it a better plow, don't think so.


My steel moldboard isn't welded to the frame....it is however replaceable. :waving:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

5-10 DAY FORECAST:

A second area of low pressure is still indicated to bring chances for snows to areas generally NW of a line from Omaha to Milwaukee to Bay City MI. Current ideas are for it to bring a general 2-6” to these areas.

The second half of next week sees colder temps to build into all of the region. Not bitterly cold, but cold enough to keep all of the Northwoods under freezing for highs and even cold enough to support some LES. Huge LES accumulations are still not seen, but a general 3-6” is possible from Wed-Fri of next week.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2071749 said:


> Hey, you're in AZ, enjoy your vacation, worry about it when you get back.


Haha Thanks!


----------



## SSS Inc.

snowman55;2071709 said:


> But stainless plows are only the skin, like a poly the frame still rusts. Steel plows the skin is welded to the framing making it 1 solid unit. I have a couple 15 year old steel plows little rusty but the still function fine. Now if you like the way it looks and want to spend money on some shiny bling for your truck that is different, but is it a better plow, don't think so.


^^^^What this guy said.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

What's the word quality. You're more accurate than anyone else. we plowing Tuesday?


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2071636 said:


> Jeez $285 for the western defector kit on this mvp3 and $700 for the wings. Better snow soon


Thought you had a wideout


----------



## dieselplw

Those with the stainless plows. How are they holding up? I've wondered about them after they get a few seasons on them. To keep them looking good do you need to wax and buff them? Seems like a lot of extra work if you do. Also wondering how the new fords will hold up. I have heard that aluminum will dent easily and getting paint to stick and stay on it can be difficult as well.


----------



## dieselplw

Calling it. We will be plowing....well at least lawnmower will be. He lives where it is cold


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

dieselplw;2071773 said:


> Calling it. We will be plowing....well at least lawnmower will be. He lives where it is cold


When, Tuesday?


----------



## dieselplw

LwnmwrMan22;2071776 said:


> When, Tuesday?


I'm still hoping we will be plowing this weekend! I was just giving you a hard time.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2071769 said:


> What's the word quality. You're more accurate than anyone else. we plowing Tuesday?


Depends on trigger, early estimate of 1-4


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Tuesday's weather. Pretty close to riding up and over us, attm.

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/d...ted&hours=hr126hr132hr138hr144hr150hr156hr162


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2071778 said:


> Depends on trigger, early VRAC of 1-4


Got it.......

I'll live with anything up to 3". Have my whole life. After that, I get scared.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sure is a lot of moisture still in the area on the back side of the low Sunday night. This stops at 6 pm Sunday.


----------



## Bill1090

wenzelosllc;2071753 said:


> Anyone else try using Avant front loaders? I've been seeing them around at rental places and we picked one up for a property. Hasn't gotten much use but it compliments our larger equipment nicely.


Are those the little green ones? They seem like they would have their place. I don't see them replacing a skid though just because of maneuverability.


----------



## Bill1090

52°
Partly sunny.


----------



## Camden

I just received an email from the compliance department of a client stating that they don't have a copy of my Affirmative Action policy. Soooo....who has a copy of an Affirmative Action policy that I can borrow?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2071782 said:


> Sure is a lot of moisture still in the area on the back side of the low Sunday night. This stops at 6 pm Sunday.


ATTM peer nws I don't get below freezing until about 2am monday morning


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2071749 said:


> Hey, you're in AZ, enjoy your vacation, worry about it when you get back.


Alllllllways...


----------



## wenzelosllc

Bill1090;2071783 said:


> Are those the little green ones? They seem like they would have their place. I don't see them replacing a skid though just because of maneuverability.


Yes. They come in like 3 sizes. I had to kinda laugh at they're brochure because they say they can't really compete with skid steers and cost more. I'll try to get a pic. I do like the telescoping boom, however.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hey Polaris, call me back :waving:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh boy!!!!!!!



errr..... oh boy........


----------



## IDST

LwnmwrMan22;2071795 said:


> Oh boy!!!!!!!


Don't get me so worked up. What now!?

I'm getting my spinal stimulator put in Wednesday and the restrictions are ridiculous.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## cbservicesllc

Holy cow... look at the storm coming in!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My bad.... I cut the numbers off the left side. Even dropped it to 11:1, no compaction for quality in case he's out putting bushes in.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2071797 said:


>


Brighter blue is newest correct?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Total snowfall into Tuesday morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2071801 said:


> Brighter blue is newest correct?


Yes, bright colors are the newest ones. Easiest way I remember is thinking of blood. Fresh cut - bright red. Old cut - dull red.


----------



## beanz27

LwnmwrMan22;2071802 said:


> Total snowfall into Tuesday morning.


What site is this off of?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just realized I need a new avatar pic. I don't have either of those trucks, or those plows anymore.


----------



## Bill1090

wenzelosllc;2071793 said:


> Yes. They come in like 3 sizes. I had to kinda laugh at they're brochure because they say they can't really compete with skid steers and cost more. I'll try to get a pic. I do like the telescoping boom, however.


It'd be a nice little sidewalk machine.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2071806 said:


> Just realized I need a new avatar pic. I don't have either of those trucks, or those plows anymore.


People still go on here from a computer??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2071798 said:


> Holy cow... look at the storm coming in!


Imagine if it was 23 degrees out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Since djagusch is out of town.....

The daylight starts getting longer in 11 days.


----------



## ryde307

Camden;2071786 said:


> I just received an email from the compliance department of a client stating that they don't have a copy of my Affirmative Action policy. Soooo....who has a copy of an Affirmative Action policy that I can borrow?


You don't need one if you have less than 25 or 50 employees. The client should give you the form. Assuming it is for the state? they should send you the form. I have one for Hennepin, Scott, and Met council if any of those help you.


----------



## Bill1090

2015: The year of no snow.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;2071806 said:


> Just realized I need a new avatar pic. I don't have either of those trucks, or those plows anymore.


Avatar pic?


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;2071808 said:


> People still go on here from a computer??


iPad shows the avatars.....:waving:


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2071809 said:


> Imagine if it was 23 degrees out.


I would, but I'd probably pee myself...


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2070011 said:


> Meteo has 2.2 or something of snow but also has it in the high 30s and 40s the whole time. Hows that work


....................


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2071803 said:


> Yes, bright colors are the newest ones. Easiest way I remember is thinking of blood. Fresh cut - bright red. Old cut - dull red.


Oooh so every run they switch the newest to brightess color. I always looked at the key on the right and never paid attention to that i guess


----------



## qualitycut

beanz27;2071805 said:


> What site is this off of?


http://wintercast.tripod.com/id14.html


----------



## snowman55

Camden;2071786 said:


> I just received an email from the compliance department of a client stating that they don't have a copy of my Affirmative Action policy. Soooo....who has a copy of an Affirmative Action policy that I can borrow?


how about this:

Affirmative Action Policy

XXXXXXX XXXXX hires people based on talent and work ethic. We don't care what color you are, who you pray to, if you have a *****, or if you like boys or girls.

Fat people will have difficulty performing required tasks, Handicapped people will likely not be able to operate required equipment.

Work is required to be done as fast and efficient as possible. We will not allow time to, pray, talk to your therapist, or call your mommy, when there is snow to be plowed.

We will not keep track or even note your: gender, sexual orientation, weight, race, religion, handicap, or political party. Our team only consists of people who take pride in there work and get the job done.


----------



## qualitycut

snowman55;2071829 said:


> how about this:
> 
> Affirmative Action Policy
> 
> XXXXXXX XXXXX hires people based on talent and work ethic. We don't care what color you are, who you pray to, if you have a *****, or if you like boys or girls.
> 
> Fat people will have difficulty performing required tasks, Handicapped people will likely not be able to operate required equipment.
> 
> Work is required to be done as fast and efficient as possible. We will not allow time to, pray, talk to your therapist, or call your mommy, when there is snow to be plowed.
> 
> We will not keep track or even note your: gender, sexual orientation, weight, race, religion, handicap, or political party. Our team only consists of people who take pride in there work and get the job done.


Lmao!!!

Forgot we always raise our prices


----------



## Doughboy12

Raining pretty good here. Attm
Too bad it wasn't winter. We would be making bank. :crying:


----------



## qualitycut

Nws pretty much said they have no idea whats going to happen the next 5 days


----------



## qualitycut

Holy wind....


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2071835 said:


> Nws pretty much said they have no idea whats going to happen the next 5 days


Saw that.......and even Lwnmwrman isn't going to get snow for the first 2.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2071808 said:


> People still go on here from a computer??


I think that's why I noticed. I was actually on, on the computer.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2071838 said:


> Holy wind....


Bel told us last night to expect that today.


----------



## Camden

snowman55;2071829 said:


> how about this:
> 
> Affirmative Action Policy
> 
> XXXXXXX XXXXX hires people based on talent and work ethic. We don't care what color you are, who you pray to, if you have a *****, or if you like boys or girls.
> 
> Fat people will have difficulty performing required tasks, Handicapped people will likely not be able to operate required equipment.
> 
> Work is required to be done as fast and efficient as possible. We will not allow time to, pray, talk to your therapist, or call your mommy, when there is snow to be plowed.
> 
> We will not keep track or even note your: gender, sexual orientation, weight, race, religion, handicap, or political party. Our team only consists of people who take pride in there work and get the job done.


Ha! I long for the day when I am in a financial position to tell these companies what I really think. Instead, here's what I submitted thanks to Google:

It is the policy of XXX not to discriminate against any employe or any applicant for employment because of age, race, religion, color, handicap, sex, physical condition, developmental disability, sexual orientation or national origin. This policy shall include, but not be limited to, the following: recruitment and employment, promotion, demotion, transfer, compensation, selection for training including apprenticeship, layoff and termination. Except with respect to sexual orientation, this company further agrees to take affirmative action to ensure equal employment opportunities.

XXX has been appointed Equal Employment Opportunity Officer and is responsible for planning and implementing our affirmative action program as well as for its day-to-day monitoring of affirmative action related decisions and activities. All personnel who are responsible for hiring and promoting employes and for the development and implementation of programs or activities are charged to support this program. They shall provide leadership in implementing affirmative action goals and initiatives.

During the life of contract with the State of Minnesota, XXX shall comply with Minnesota state regulations and federal laws relating to equal employment opportunities and affirmative action. The company shall continue to work cooperatively with government and community organizations to take affirmative action to ensure equal employment and advancement opportunities.


----------



## Doughboy12

I love the extended forecast (10 days out) had 10% precip every day this week. I think it has dropped something every day so far.


----------



## Doughboy12

Grass is going to take off with all this moisture. :laughing:


----------



## snowman55

Camden;2071842 said:


> Ha! I long for the day when I am in a financial position to tell these companies what I really think. Instead, here's what I submitted thanks to Google:
> 
> It is the policy of XXX not to discriminate against any employe or any applicant for employment because of age, race, religion, color, handicap, sex, physical condition, developmental disability, sexual orientation or national origin. This policy shall include, but not be limited to, the following: recruitment and employment, promotion, demotion, transfer, compensation, selection for training including apprenticeship, layoff and termination. Except with respect to sexual orientation, this company further agrees to take affirmative action to ensure equal employment opportunities.
> 
> XXX has been appointed Equal Employment Opportunity Officer and is responsible for planning and implementing our affirmative action program as well as for its day-to-day monitoring of affirmative action related decisions and activities. All personnel who are responsible for hiring and promoting employes and for the development and implementation of programs or activities are charged to support this program. They shall provide leadership in implementing affirmative action goals and initiatives.
> 
> During the life of contract with the State of Minnesota, XXX shall comply with Minnesota state regulations and federal laws relating to equal employment opportunities and affirmative action. The company shall continue to work cooperatively with government and community organizations to take affirmative action to ensure equal employment and advancement opportunities.


I like mine better.
Do they really think this $%&^# works or helps anyone besides just another burden on small business'?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Never fails every time I lay down with the baby I pass out too


----------



## Greenery

How much for Tha rain covers lwnmrman?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://wintercast.tripod.com/id14.html


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;2071849 said:


> How much for Tha rain covers lwnmrman?


You mean for the pallets??? I'll see what the MIL says.


----------



## albhb3

Bill1090;2071813 said:


> 2015: The year of no snow.


good! keep up the positive thinking


----------



## djagusch

dieselplw;2071772 said:


> Those with the stainless plows. How are they holding up? I've wondered about them after they get a few seasons on them. To keep them looking good do you need to wax and buff them? Seems like a lot of extra work if you do. Also wondering how the new fords will hold up. I have heard that aluminum will dent easily and getting paint to stick and stay on it can be difficult as well.


I owned a 09 snow dogg with stainless, sold it 2 yrs old. The one dxt is on its 3rd season, other two are on its second season. Nothing done to the stainless and still is smooth. The framing behind shows very little rust. Guessing at yr 5 I will take off the skin and touch up the frame.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2071841 said:


> Bel told us last night to expect that today.


Hardly watch the news


----------



## qualitycut

Might need to go buy a PS4 or something to keep me occupied


----------



## Bill1090

Streetlights are on......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2071862 said:


> Might need to go buy a PS4 or something to keep me occupied


I'll be an easy screen name to send a friend request to.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2071865 said:


> I'll be an easy screen name to send a friend request to.


Haha same name as on here I'm guessing


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2071780 said:


> Got it.......
> 
> I'll live with anything up to 3". Have my whole life. After that, I get scared.


dosent look like we are going to get anything here so I will be able to come up.....


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;2071808 said:


> People still go on here from a computer??


I do most of the time, hate typing on my phone.......


----------



## skorum03

banonea;2071874 said:


> I do most of the time, hate typing on my phone.......


Me too, but only because a lot of the time I'm on plowsite is when I am sitting in class with my computer open.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Almost forgot lunch today.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2071888 said:


> Almost forgot lunch today.


Just had wendys myself


----------



## qualitycut

Vikes tonight......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2071889 said:


> Just had wendys myself


I had Ramen. That's right. Ramen.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2071890 said:


> Vikes tonight......


Lindburgh baby????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dahl says ........


Rain Sunday, developing significant snow Tuesday afternoon.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2071889 said:


> Just had wendys myself


DQ for me. Now to find something to stay occupied


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2071894 said:


> Dahl says ........
> 
> Rain Sunday, developing significant snow Tuesday afternoon.


Sweet bring on the snow!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2071894 said:


> Dahl says ........
> 
> Rain Sunday, developing significant snow Tuesday afternoon.


Just like the significant snow we were supposed to get this weekend?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2071899 said:


> Just like the significant snow we were supposed to get this weekend?


Correct......


----------



## CityGuy

Always hard to see off a brother. 100 or so firefighters soluting gets me every time.

RIP Big B.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2071900 said:


> Correct......


Just wanted to make sure


----------



## Doughboy12

At MOA going over business plan with potential partner(s). 
Waiting for my financial advisor to show up....
Oh, and people watching. Yoga pants 3, white geans 1so far.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2071901 said:


> Always hard to see off a brother. 100 or so firefighters soluting gets me every time.
> 
> RIP Big B.


The lights get me. Like that part.
Oh, bag pipes too. Want that at mine......


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2071862 said:


> Might need to go buy a PS4 or something to keep me occupied


No doubt... same here...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2071894 said:


> Dahl says ........
> 
> Rain Sunday, developing significant snow Tuesday afternoon.


Hey... someday he'll be right...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2071907 said:


> No doubt... same here...


You guys can join iMow clan. We can run the rooms, eventually turning pro.


----------



## ryde307

Doughboy12;2071904 said:


> At MOA going over business plan with potential partner(s).
> Waiting for my financial advisor to show up....
> Oh, and people watching. Yoga pants 3, white geans 1so far.


Getting out of the crescent roll market? What's the new business?
Also no white after Labor day.



Doughboy12;2071905 said:


> The lights get me. Like that part.
> Oh, bag pipes too. Want that at mine......


Bag pipes always get me. I love bag pipes but at a funeral they always get me.

Side story I grew up in Excelsior looking towards the commons where the lagre 4th of July event is held. One day I saw a group of bag pipers playing in a back parking lot and stopped to listen. I started talking with them and they were looking for a place to meet and then warm up for their performance that night. I obviously invited them to my front yard and let them warm up there. My mom was a not a huge fan as it normally was a 1-2 hr session. Every year after that they would just show up stand in our yard and piss all my neighbors off I'm sure. We sold the house after my dad passed and I am sure they showed up the next year, started playing, and the new owners were like WTF?


----------



## NorthernProServ

djagusch;2071855 said:


> I owned a 09 snow dogg with stainless, sold it 2 yrs old. The one dxt is on its 3rd season, other two are on its second season. Nothing done to the stainless and still is smooth. The framing behind shows very little rust. Guessing at yr 5 I will take off the skin and touch up the frame.


2 SS DXT's here also. 2nd year with them. They show little to no rust so far. Have done nothing to the SS and still looks shiny


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2071908 said:


> Hey... someday he'll be right...


Lets hope sooner then later for everyone's sake!


----------



## Bill1090

38°
Heavy wind
Heavy rain

We're comin!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;2071916 said:


> Lets hope sooner then later for most everyone's sake!


Uh, you forgot a word.....I took care of it for you.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone been to Bentleyville in Duluth? Is it worth the drive?

Sounds like we're going to try to turn the trip Saturday evening.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2071851 said:


> You mean for the pallets??? I'll see what the MIL says.


Might take one too, as I have had a 1/2 pallet sitting in the bed in the rain.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2071921 said:


> Anyone been to Bentleyville in Duluth? Is it worth the drive?
> 
> Sounds like we're going to try to turn the trip Saturday evening.


What is it?


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2071921 said:


> Anyone been to Bentleyville in Duluth? Is it worth the drive?
> 
> Sounds like we're going to try to turn the trip Saturday evening.


Yes, we were up there last year at that time and decided to check it out. Very cool

Free food too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;2071924 said:


> What is it?


20 acre Christmas light display in Duluth.


----------



## NorthernProServ

http://www.bentleyvilleusa.org/


----------



## wenzelosllc

Doughboy12;2071845 said:


> Grass is going to take off with all this moisture. :laughing:


Lots of disease pressure.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2071931 said:


> http://www.bentleyvilleusa.org/


Always wondered why it was called bentleyville... Now I know Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2071904 said:


> At MOA going over business plan with potential partner(s).
> Waiting for my financial advisor to show up....
> Oh, and people watching. Yoga pants 3, white geans 1so far.


Getting into the skin care kiosk business?


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2071934 said:


> Always wondered why it was called bentleyville... Now I know Thumbs Up


Couldn't find it. Is it the owners name or something


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2071938 said:


> Getting into the skin care kiosk business?


Homemade cresent rolls!


----------



## IDST

Wife's sister wants us to travel down to Lacrosse for christmas eve. Then we would have to drive up to Webster Wi for Christmas day. I said cafe no. It will be an interesting evening in this house.

P.S. I cant stand the sister in laws boyfrien/fiance/no load piece of &)(*%


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2071941 said:


> Couldn't find it. Is it the owners name or something


Guy who first started doing it at his house.


----------



## Bill1090

jagext;2071952 said:


> Wife's sister wants us to travel down to Lacrosse for christmas eve. Then we would have to drive up to Webster Wi for Christmas day. I said cafe no. It will be an interesting evening in this house.
> 
> P.S. I cant stand the sister in laws boyfrien/fiance/no load piece of &)(*%


Yeah, there's a lot of those kind around here.


----------



## qualitycut

So is dodge trying to keep thier name away from the new Ram truck.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2071960 said:


> So is dodge trying to keep thier name away from the new Ram truck.


Ram is a separate entity


----------



## Polarismalibu

jagext;2071952 said:


> Wife's sister wants us to travel down to Lacrosse for christmas eve. Then we would have to drive up to Webster Wi for Christmas day. I said cafe no. It will be an interesting evening in this house.
> 
> P.S. I cant stand the sister in laws boyfrien/fiance/no load piece of &)(*%


Oh the joys of the holidays


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2071960 said:


> So is dodge trying to keep thier name away from the new Ram truck.


Like Polaris said, they are completely different companies.


----------



## Bill1090

Dark blue shot back up to 8"..... Didn't see that before.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;2071971 said:


> Dark blue shot back up to 8"..... Didn't see that before.


Sweet......


----------



## unit28

DD says.......oh boy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Schaeffer says maybe an inch on Tuesday.

He's touting Greenery's storm around the 21st, 22nd.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2071961 said:


> Ram is a separate entity


Yea since like 2010ish? But i thought they were still called dodge ram even like last year.


----------



## qualitycut

Kylie bearse with yoga pants. Wow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2071978 said:


> Yea since like 2010ish? But i thought they were still called dodge ram even like last year.


No. They've been technically Ram. Just people that are used to calling them a Dodge Ram, call them that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2071979 said:


> Kylie bearse with yoga pants. Wow


Where???? I have the 4 on.....


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2071973 said:



> Sweet......


Yea look at the meteo for msp


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2071973 said:


> Sweet......


Don't get your hopes up.... He's posting the LaCrosse Meteogram....

Here's ours....

See the next page.....


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2071981 said:


> Where???? I have the 4 on.....


Was the teaser for tomorrow ams news. #thighgap


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## qualitycut

Holy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My bad.... I spoiled it.....


----------



## unit28

Mirrors were chrome.........truck is from pine city


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2071988 said:


> My bad.... I spoiled it.....


No i seen it so improvised. Go back a page


----------



## skorum03

A whole inch, wowwwwwwww.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2071971 said:


> Dark blue shot back up to 8"..... Didn't see that before.


Could you imagine 8" in about 3 hours from 6 am to 9 am??? Just think what traffic would be like around here.

Oh, and since Bill has ALL of the charts highlighted, I believe that GFS run would be what most would consider the "outlier".


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;2071991 said:


> A whole inch, wowwwwwwww.


Thats what she said.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Through 6 pm Tuesday.


----------



## qualitycut

Schafer has rain or snow for Tuesday. I wouldn't mind plowing once this winter to keep a few people from *****ing


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2071995 said:


> Schafer has rain or snow for Tuesday. I wouldn't mind plowing once this winter to keep a few people from *****ing


But i thought you liked free money like welfare........


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2071993 said:


> Thats what she said.


haha..........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2071995 said:


> Schafer has rain or snow for Tuesday. I wouldn't mind plowing once this winter to keep a few people from *****ing


Good luck resigning monthly next season if there's 0-3 plows all winter


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2071999 said:


> Good luck resigning monthly next season if there's 0-3 plows all winter


Got to have faith brother.......


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2071992 said:


> Could you imagine 8" in about 3 hours from 6 am to 9 am??? Just think what traffic would be like around here.
> 
> Oh, and since Bill has ALL of the charts highlighted, I believe that GFS run would be what most would consider the "outlier".


Shhhh. Don't scare it away!


----------



## albhb3

so0o does conspiracy to commit terror, and aiding/abetting a terrorist grounds for your head on a stick or a good ole drawn n quartered


talking bout this dude down there in cali


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2071999 said:


> Good luck resigning monthly next season if there's 0-3 plows all winter


I would have zero problems. Like I said before, everyone wants to have a set budget. They know I need equipment just sitting. Someone has to pay for that. They are paying for me to be at their beck and call.

Hard part is keeping guys from getting "real" jobs.

Did I approach everyone at the end of the year two years ago when we had 90" of snow to get more money?

No.


----------



## albhb3

banonea;2072001 said:


> Got to have faith brother.......


what level are we talking here

paul allen 
santa clause 
easter bunny


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill. You might have some moisture coming your way.

This is until mid day Monday.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2071999 said:


> Good luck resigning monthly next season if there's 0-3 plows all winter


Most people are year round so they dont care, they dont really see it as much when they are paying the same every month instead of paying more in the summer months then per time in the winter.


----------



## Ranger620

jimslawnsnow;2071999 said:


> Good luck resigning monthly next season if there's 0-3 plows all winter


I would love zero snow this year. My reason is maybe it would send 20-30% of these lawn/snow guys into bankruptcy. I've seen it to many times this year prices are just too low. Need to weed out a bunch of companies.

Or I can start a lawn crew do residential lawns for $15-$20 and bid Commercials at 50% of what they should be. 
Had a bad few days working on stuff Rant over
Oh chevys suck


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2071997 said:


> But i thought you liked free money like welfare........


I love free money(not really free) but 1-2 plows a month at least they remember snow and everyone is happy, including my other guys.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2072013 said:


> I would love zero snow this year. My reason is maybe it would send 20-30% of these lawn/snow guys into bankruptcy. I've seen it to many times this year prices are just too low. Need to weed out a bunch of companies.
> 
> Or I can start a lawn crew do residential lawns for $15-$20 and bid Commercials at 50% of what they should be.
> Had a bad few days working on stuff Rant over
> Oh chevys suck


That last line is nothing new.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2072015 said:


> I love free money(not really free) but 1-2 plows a month at least they remember snow and everyone is happy, including my other guys.


3 plows a month And ice on the lake I would be happy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2072018 said:


> 3 plows a month And ice on the lake I would be happy


As long as they are 2-3" snowfalls, I'm okay with this. Especially if they stop so we only have to do them once. None of this snow 3" from 4-7 am so you're scrambling to get everything open. Then plowing them again the next night.


----------



## qualitycut

Plus i think people like to have a number that they can afford and not be surprised with a huge bill

I also try and do the monthly accounts forst if feasible


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2072019 said:


> As long as they are 2-3" snowfalls, I'm okay with this. Especially if they stop so we only have to do them once. None of this snow 3" from 4-7 am so you're scrambling to get everything open. Then plowing them again the next night.


Yep I agree. Get that and 2' of ice and I'll be one happy camper


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2072020 said:


> Plus i think people like to have a number that they can afford and not be surprised with a huge bill


On residential yes that makes a big difference.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2072022 said:


> On residential yes that makes a big difference.


I even had some commercial switch to monthly this year. Its just like us its nice to have a set amount that you have going out each month so you can budget, especially on something that can fluctuate so much. You always have those few people who try to play the odds but all in all if you just stick with something it works out over a few years.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2072010 said:


> Bill. You might have some moisture coming your way.
> 
> This is until mid day Monday.


Just need an arctic blast.

#moist


----------



## albhb3

vikes loose my 30+ tonight


----------



## banonea

albhb3;2072006 said:


> what level are we talking here
> 
> paul allen
> santa clause
> easter bunny


Tooth fairy


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2072012 said:


> Most people are year round so they dont care, they dont really see it as much when they are paying the same every month instead of paying more in the summer months then per time in the winter.


This..........


----------



## TKLAWN

albhb3;2072026 said:


> vikes loose my 30+ tonight


Negative!

Skol Vikes!


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2072015 said:


> I love free money(not really free) but 1-2 plows a month at least they remember snow and everyone is happy, including my other guys.


Just ribben on ya for the other day when you said you didnt want to plow......


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;2072026 said:


> vikes loose my 30+ tonight


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2072024 said:


> I even had some commercial switch to monthly this year. Its just like us its nice to have a set amount that you have going out each month so you can budget, especially on something that can fluctuate so much. You always have those few people who try to play the odds but all in all if you just stick with something it works out over a few years.


That is how i sell my monthly maintenance program to customer. .....


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2072016 said:


> That last line is nothing new.


Had a clunking in the front end. Did a bearing last year so checked the other side, had a little play so I replaced it. Still clunking so I thought a cv joint. Picked one up and dug into it. Turns out where the front axle mounts to a bracket that bracket is welded to the frame (from factory). The weld broke and the axle is bouncing around. I guess its common from the two frame shops I talked to and crystal welding said the same. They currently have it and isnt looking cheap to fix. Hoping they get it donr cheaper than what the frame shop quoted me.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2072024 said:


> I even had some commercial switch to monthly this year. Its just like us its nice to have a set amount that you have going out each month so you can budget, especially on something that can fluctuate so much. You always have those few people who try to play the odds but all in all if you just stick with something it works out over a few years.


Makes sense. I only do commercial and don't mow so I don't know to much about having yearly deals


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2072040 said:


> Had a clunking in the front end. Did a bearing last year so checked the other side, had a little play so I replaced it. Still clunking so I thought a cv joint. Picked one up and dug into it. Turns out where the front axle mounts to a bracket that bracket is welded to the frame (from factory). The weld broke and the axle is bouncing around. I guess its common from the two frame shops I talked to and crystal welding said the same. They currently have it and isnt looking cheap to fix. Hoping they get it donr cheaper than what the frame shop quoted me.


Gm has always had a problem with the front ends. Even the brand new ones suck


----------



## albhb3

Ranger620;2072040 said:


> Had a clunking in the front end. Did a bearing last year so checked the other side, had a little play so I replaced it. Still clunking so I thought a cv joint. Picked one up and dug into it. Turns out where the front axle mounts to a bracket that bracket is welded to the frame (from factory). The weld broke and the axle is bouncing around. I guess its common from the two frame shops I talked to and crystal welding said the same. They currently have it and isnt looking cheap to fix. Hoping they get it donr cheaper than what the frame shop quoted me.


wtf that's a joke


----------



## qualitycut

My thought is iove the opportunity to make a crap load of money for instance having all per time stuff but i also have a house, trucks, skid loader and other bills so reality is im fine having monthly accounts and knowing i will not be screwed if it doesnt snow.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2072042 said:


> Gm has always had a problem with the front ends. Even the brand new ones suck


Ya I didnt want it but its the truck my brother wanted when he was plowing for me so thats what he got. The motor and tranny have been awesome eveything else has been a nightmare


----------



## albhb3

Ranger620;2072047 said:


> Ya I didnt want it but its the truck my brother wanted when he was plowing for me so thats what he got. The motor and tranny have been awesome eveything else has been a nightmare


you could have a ford that dies when you pull out into traffic or whippin a ****** in the intersection


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;2072040 said:


> Had a clunking in the front end. Did a bearing last year so checked the other side, had a little play so I replaced it. Still clunking so I thought a cv joint. Picked one up and dug into it. Turns out where the front axle mounts to a bracket that bracket is welded to the frame (from factory). The weld broke and the axle is bouncing around. I guess its common from the two frame shops I talked to and crystal welding said the same. They currently have it and isnt looking cheap to fix. Hoping they get it donr cheaper than what the frame shop quoted me.


What year? Late 90's to like 05 or were notorious for that.


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;2072053 said:


> What year? Late 90's to like 05 or were notorious for that.


05. That was the first I herd of it. But then again I'm not a chevy guy


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2072053 said:


> What year? Late 90's to like 05 or were notorious for that.


They have problems from '99-2015


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;2072042 said:


> Gm has always had a problem with the front ends. Even the brand new ones suck


The idler arm that needs to be replaced on my 07 with 170k is the first front end part it's needed. That's with the weight of a diesel engine and a blizzard 810. I'd say that's a pretty good front end.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;2072055 said:


> 05. That was the first I herd of it. But then again I'm not a chevy guy


Guy I used to plow for had 4 98s all 4 had a cracked frame. Probably didn't help he had 11 foot Leo's on them. When had got his 02s he had a frame shop in St. Louis Park design and build some kinda frame extension yo help carry the weight.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;2072060 said:


> The idler arm that needs to be replaced on my 07 with 170k is the first front end part it's needed. That's with the weight of a diesel engine and a blizzard 810. I'd say that's a pretty good front end.


They have to be hit or miss. My 01 sucked, my buddy has his axles replaced 3 or 4 times in his '13. His brand new '15 had something wrong. Now I'm waiting for his Denali to be screwed.

It's because of the two piece design


----------



## Polarismalibu

Quality when do they take orders for the new truck?


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;2072067 said:


> They have to be hit or miss. My 01 sucked, my buddy has his axles replaced 3 or 4 times in his '13. His brand new '15 had something wrong. Now I'm waiting for his Denali to be screwed.
> 
> It's because of the two piece design


Yeah I'm not sure.

I also have an 01 that has had everything but the wheel bearings and axle shafts replaced 1 time. So all ball joints, idler, pitman, most tie rod ends.

But I expect all of that to wear. I'm honestly surprised the 07 made it this far.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2071987 said:


> Holy


Your postings don't work too well when we can't see the scale...


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2072070 said:


> Quality when do they take orders for the new truck?


Not for a while.


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;2072064 said:


> Guy I used to plow for had 4 98s all 4 had a cracked frame. Probably didn't help he had 11 foot Leo's on them. When had got his 02s he had a frame shop in St. Louis Park design and build some kinda frame extension yo help carry the weight.


Place in st louis park i took it to must be same place your buddy went. They had seen it quite a few times. Fix it move on and buy more fords and dodges:waving:


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2072079 said:


> Not for a while.


Been looking at all the videos. Got Googly eyes now


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2072005 said:


> I would have zero problems. Like I said before, everyone wants to have a set budget. They know I need equipment just sitting. Someone has to pay for that. They are paying for me to be at their beck and call.
> 
> Hard part is keeping guys from getting "real" jobs.
> 
> Did I approach everyone at the end of the year two years ago when we had 90" of snow to get more money?
> 
> No.


This.......


----------



## unit28

Tu television es no bueno.......gracias


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2072010 said:


> Bill. You might have some moisture coming your way.
> 
> This is until mid day Monday.


Yeah I ran that one earlier... Looks like some intense stuff in that narrow path...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2072087 said:


> Tu television es no bueno.......gracias


Hahahahaa.... You have Dish too???


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2072089 said:


> Hahahahaa.... You have Dish too???


Game showing up in Spanish?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I was nervous I was going to be watching the Telemundo broadcast.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2072019 said:


> As long as they are 2-3" snowfalls, I'm okay with this. Especially if they stop so we only have to do them once. None of this snow 3" from 4-7 am so you're scrambling to get everything open. Then plowing them again the next night.


Amen on that...


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2072088 said:


> Yeah I ran that one earlier... Looks like some intense stuff in that narrow path...


According to upper level, it isn't all that


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;2072080 said:


> Place in st louis park i took it to must be same place your buddy went. They had seen it quite a few times. Fix it move on and buy more fords and dodges:waving:


Does gusset plate sound right for the crack? Been a few years since I plowed with a pickup. Just south of 7 west of 100. Near fire station 1?


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2072089 said:


> Hahahahaa.... You have Dish too???


Almost got up to kick the tv


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2072096 said:


> Does gusset plate sound right for the crack? Been a few years since I plowed with a pickup. Just south of 7 west of 100. Near fire station 1?


Gusset plate would be correct


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2072097 said:


> Almost got up to kick the tv


We just got back from my parents and were watching the pregame there. Got home, turned it on, and it's in Spanish. I couldn't figure out what was going on.


----------



## Doughboy12

All trucks have there good points and weak spots. You didn't "get a bad one." Someone beat the piss out of it and it broke...plain and simple. 
Stop *****en about brands. It is old and tired. Your Fords suck too. 
:waving:



Rant over.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2072101 said:


> All trucks have there good points and weak spots. You didn't "get a bad one." Someone beat the piss out of it and it broke...plain and simple.
> Stop *****en about brands. It is old and tired. Your Fords suck too.
> :waving:
> 
> Rant over.


Damn someone has there panties all up in a bunch


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2072100 said:


> We just got back from my parents and were watching the pregame there. Got home, turned it on, and it's in Spanish. I couldn't figure out what was going on.


What do you do for Internet having dish?


----------



## Green Grass

unit28;2072087 said:


> Tu television es no bueno.......gracias


Ahhhhh. What?


----------



## Green Grass

Good thing nobody has said anything about the superior Ram trucks


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2072105 said:


> Ahhhhh. What?


Dish was running Spanish commentary on their feed for a minute or 5.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2072024 said:


> I even had some commercial switch to monthly this year. Its just like us its nice to have a set amount that you have going out each month so you can budget, especially on something that can fluctuate so much. You always have those few people who try to play the odds but all in all if you just stick with something it works out over a few years.


Yeah, pretty much all my commercials are monthly minus the schools... minus de-icing and any stacking of course


----------



## snowman55

No big deal to fix Chevy mount. have done lots of them done to about a 4 hr job. 07 and older new front ends mulch heavier.


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;2072103 said:


> Damn someone has there panties all up in a bunch


He's just jealous.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2072070 said:


> Quality when do they take orders for the new truck?


Good question


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2072117 said:


> Good question


I already asked they dont know yet. I will let you know after i order


----------



## snowman55

Maybe I need to go truck shopping. Nah I like my 9 yr old ride better than the new stuff.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2072085 said:


> Been looking at all the videos. Got Googly eyes now


And I just figured it was our discussion earlier... haha


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2072122 said:


> And I just figured it was our discussion earlier... haha


That sparked me to watch the videos lol


----------



## Polarismalibu

Touchdown!!!!!!!!! AP


----------



## Bill1090

We're comin!!!


----------



## Drakeslayer

Bill1090;2072126 said:


> We're comin!!!


The packers aren't playing tonight.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2072120 said:


> I already asked they dont know yet. I will let you know after i order


Hahaha sounds good!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I assume TK was jumping and screaming there????


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2072103 said:


> Damn someone has there panties all up in a bunch


Not really........


----------



## Ranger620

snowman55;2072115 said:


> No big deal to fix Chevy mount. have done lots of them done to about a 4 hr job. 07 and older new front ends mulch heavier.


Hoping so. crystal welding said 4-6 hours.


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;2072137 said:


> Hoping so. crystal welding said 4-6 hours.


Should have dropped it off to snowman I am sure that he would have put his guys to work


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;2072101 said:


> All trucks have there good points and weak spots. You didn't "get a bad one." Someone beat the piss out of it and it broke...plain and simple.
> Stop *****en about brands. It is old and tired. Your Fords suck too.
> :waving:
> 
> Rant over.


Chevy trucks are week in the front end you cant deny they sag like an 80 year old ladys top half when you hang a plow off them. You dont see fords and dodges do that. Their just not a work truck their for yuppy wanna be workers :laughing:


----------



## Bill1090

Drakeslayer;2072128 said:


> The packers aren't playing tonight.


They're losing their appeal. Too overrated.


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;2072141 said:


> Chevy trucks are week in the front end you cant deny they sag like an 80 year old ladys top half when you hang a plow off them. You dont see fords and dodges do that. Their just not a work truck their for yuppy wanna be workers :laughing:


Not taking the bait....I like all brands.


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;2072141 said:


> Chevy trucks are week in the front end you cant deny they sag like an 80 year old ladys top half when you hang a plow off them. You dont see fords and dodges do that. Their just not a work truck their for yuppy wanna be workers :laughing:


And that's why you drive a chevy on the weekend


----------



## Green Grass

I like the sportsmanship so far in the game where each team is helping the other team up after hits. It's nice to see them be professionals for once


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;2072144 said:


> Not taking the bait....I like all brands.


I'm just ribbing ya a little. I vented a little from all these repairs having me going . all brands matter


----------



## Polarismalibu

Someone's a butter fingers


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2072154 said:


> Someone's a butter fingers


Watching a movie and turned it to see how they are doing. Fumble. 
Oh, and I thought tackling someone by the back of the helmet was a personal foul?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well, guess it's just wait for the kids to go to bed. Game is over now.

Turn the PS4 on, try to get a couple more levels.


----------



## unit28

Snows 6 hrs next th ,
will drift behind it


----------



## Doughboy12

ranger620;2072150 said:


> i'm just ribbing ya a little. I vented a little from all these repairs having me going . #allbrandsmatter


ifify...............

(I hate it when it changes the caps)


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2072160 said:


> Snows 6 hrs next th ,
> will drift behind it


No snow til Thursday, huh??


----------



## Polarismalibu

Attitude in here sucks! We're comin!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Beep beep beep backing up


----------



## Bill1090

I've been flipping channels but I swear last time I looked AZ had 13pts.


----------



## Bill1090

I see TrueBrown bought Scotts..


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;2072190 said:


> I see TrueBrown bought Scotts..


We'll sort of..........
"The Marysville-based company agreed to sell a controlling share of its Scotts *Lawn Service* to the owner of rival TruGreen. Scotts will retain 30 percent ownership in the business."


----------



## Doughboy12

She would be pretty if someone gave her a quarter so she could have a rat naw that thing off her face.....#tbt movie reference.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2072164 said:


> No snow til Thursday, huh??


I'm out........


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2072206 said:


> She would be pretty if someone gave her a quarter so she could have a rat naw that thing off her face.....#tbt movie reference.


You saw that mooooooooooooole too huh?


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;2072221 said:


> You saw that mooooooooooooole too huh?


How could you miss it....#NotCindyCrawfordMole


----------



## Ranger620

You know how to trick the cardinals on first down? Run the ball every single 1st down. They'll never catch on


----------



## Doughboy12

I thought I heard them say that 3 of the first 4 passes all went for a first down the other was incomplete.


----------



## SSS Inc.

.................


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2072237 said:


> .................


Back up the bus and put that horn back in your pocket.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;2072238 said:


> Back up the bus and put that horn back in your pocket.


................


----------



## SSS Inc.

................


----------



## SSS Inc.

..............


----------



## qualitycut

Nfl officials are just brutal


----------



## SSS Inc.

.............


----------



## SSS Inc.

SSS Inc.;2072246 said:


> .............


^^^^^....This


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2072246 said:


> .............


You're on fire!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Touchdown!!!!!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;2072253 said:


> You're on fire!!!!!!


.................


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2072256 said:


> .................


Nice........


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2072245 said:


> Nfl officials are just brutal


Yeah that was a great blatant face mask they missed...


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2072259 said:


> Yeah that was a great blatant face mask they missed...


Makeup call. They have now "missed" two.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;2072258 said:


> Nice........


I'm not sure you can handle anymore.


----------



## Doughboy12

It's Thursday so ladies fi free.....:laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;2072265 said:


> It's Thursday so ladies fi free.....:laughing:


................


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2072267 said:


> ................


Are you giving up already?


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;2072055 said:


> 05. That was the first I herd of it. But then again I'm not a chevy guy


I have a 04 and have done the wheel bearings but I chalk them up to the abuse it is put through. only other major issue was a tranny, but again, we pound on our trucks......


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;2072268 said:


> Are you giving up already?


.......................


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2072265 said:


> It's Thursday so ladies fi free.....:laughing:


Alllllllways


----------



## Doughboy12

CP run back would be good right here......:waving:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Let's Go Vikes!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

WHat the helll???????


----------



## Doughboy12

And that folks is why you kick it when you have a chance.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

Diseased...


----------



## qualitycut

Sitting at my buddies, said they will blow it.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Son of a........


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;2072279 said:


> Diseased...


Cursed.......................and poorly coached. Period.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2072276 said:


> Let's Go Vikes!!!!


d.........


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;2072278 said:


> And that folks is h you kick it when you have a chance.....


What happened to the days when you would kick the field goal on third down just in case there was a bad snap or something????

F that finish.. I would have rather seen a missed field goal.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2072283 said:


> d.........


I can't stop staring.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2072278 said:


> And that folks is why you kick it when you have a chance.....


Disagree. .......


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2072284 said:


> What happened to the days when you would kick the field goal on third down just in case there was a bad snap or something????
> 
> F that finish.. I would have rather seen a missed field goal.


I'll second that


----------



## Doughboy12

Look at all the smiles on the Vikings players.....you would think they won the game right there.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2072280 said:


> Sitting at my buddies, said they will blow it.


Can you stand?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I wonder how many TVs just had beer bottles thrown through them????


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2072284 said:


> What happened to the days when you would kick the field goal on third down just in case there was a bad snap or something????
> 
> F that finish.. I would have rather seen a missed field goal.


^^^^^^^^^^^this guy gets it............


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2072289 said:


> Can you stand?


All hoped up on diet dew


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Same thing happened against Denver. We had the ball, marching down the field in the last minute, Teddy got stripped.

People are going to rag on him for having too long of a wind up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Pretty sure they were going to take a shot into the endzone. Our o-line sucks.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2072294 said:


> Pretty sure they were going to take a shot into the endzone. Our o-line sucks.


You mean just like the failed try on first and second down???


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;2072284 said:


> What happened to the days when you would kick the field goal on third down just in case there was a bad snap or something????
> 
> F that finish.. I would have rather seen a missed field goal.


Lack of coaching experience cost them a chance at the field goal.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2072294 said:


> Pretty sure they were going to take a shot into the endzone. Our o-line sucks.


I was just going to touch on this. I don't mind them throwing the ball with 12 seconds left, but with the way the pocket collapsed from the outside in all night, they needed to get teddy outside of pocket, play action 10 yard pass that worked all night. Still would have had time to kick on fourth down. Would have been a 48 yard field goal.

It's a tough spot either way.

And having a healthy O-line would go a long way. Missing Sullivan and loadholdt all year hurts


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well hey, at least the GFS went back up at 10:30.


----------



## skorum03

Oh ya big jump on the GFS there


----------



## skorum03

I think three turnovers hurts more than anything. Especially one in the red zone.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2072290 said:


> I wonder how many TVs just had beer bottles thrown through them????


And to make matters worse, the GFS run is only up to like an inch! :realmad:


----------



## TKLAWN

All I wanted was a good game. 


So there's that....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2072306 said:


> And to make matters worse, the GFS run is only up to like an inch! :realmad:


Looks like 1.4" to me.

SSS will be plowing.

Never mind it's still supposed to be 35-36 out at the time.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2072311 said:


> Looks like 1.4" to me.
> 
> SSS will be plowing.
> 
> Never mind it's still supposed to be 35-36 out at the time.


Yeah Monday to Wednesday... and that whole 35 degree thing...


----------



## SnowGuy73

38° breezy, overcast.


----------



## CityGuy

35° and cloudy


----------



## Polarismalibu

So apparently the north shore for 8" of snow last night??


----------



## CityGuy

Lynch on cco radio is still saying Tuesday could be interesting.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2072346 said:


> Lynch on cco radio is still saying Tuesday could be interesting.


At 0500 he said mostly rain.......

Clowns!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2072348 said:


> At 0500 he said mostly rain.......
> 
> Clowns!


Stay tuned as it's a few days out.


----------



## CityGuy

.5 to 1 inch of rain saturday through sunday.


----------



## Bill1090

NAM up up and away!


----------



## Bill1090

Up to 54° for Sunday.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Wait, wait, wait! Lwnmwrman had me convinced, but now the dark lines on the meteo are newest!


----------



## mnlefty

Main lake hasn't frozen over at Lake of the Woods yet... last year on this date they had 13-16" of ice according to the blog from Adrian's.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2072364 said:


> Wait, wait, wait! Lwnmwrman had me convinced, but now the dark lines on the meteo are newest!


Yeah,nevermind what I said before.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2072391 said:


> Yeah,nevermind what I said before.


I really did think you were right though... Then I was all messed up this morning... so 00/12 are light, 06/18 are dark


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2072400 said:


> I really did think you were right though... Then I was all messed up this morning... so 00/12 are light, 06/18 are dark


Yeah, and the pretty color map says I get 3" of snow on Tuesday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snow through Monday night.....

[IMG=http://s411.photobucket.com/user/lwnmwrman221/media/Mobile%20Uploads/Screenshot_2015-12-11-08-37-31_zps1st9v87w.png.html]http://i411.photobucket.com/albums/pp199/lwnmwrman221/Mobile%20Uploads/Screenshot_2015-12-11-08-37-31_zps1st9v87w.png[/IMG]


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snow through midnight Tuesday night. You have to compare with what the last picture had, and subtract from this picture.


----------



## unit28

Yawn......................


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2072405 said:


> Snow through midnight Tuesday night. You have to compare with what the last picture had, and subtract from this picture.


Maybe 2 inches for me? Maybe??? Hopefully Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like it's our best shot.

However, in an hour I'll have the new front tires on the tractor, just in time for the 10:30 GFS to take it all away.


----------



## Bill1090

Novak seems kinda confident.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2072426 said:


> Novak seems kinda confident.


Says 6"+ in Central/Eastern MN.


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2072406 said:


> Yawn......................


That newer than the one lwmr posted?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2072432 said:


> That newer than the one lwmr posted?


It's the same one as the first one I posted. 96 hour mark.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2072426 said:


> Novak seems kinda confident.


Doesnt he always


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I would assume Novak is talking about the "unit" or "SSS" of snow "hanging down" from the Arrowhead region in this picture.....



Looks like djagusch gets "just the tip".


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2072439 said:


> I would assume Novak is talking about the "unit" or "SSS" of snow "hanging down" from the Arrowhead region in this picture.....
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like djagusch gets "just the tip".


:laughing: Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ready for a 6 am Monday morning snowfall? Then the same thing Wednesday morning?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2072454 said:


> Ready for a 6 am Monday morning snowfall? Then the same thing Wednesday morning?


I was going to say... GFS just got interesting Thumbs Up

Only like an inch by 9AM Monday, I'm in! I like Monday's timing better than Wednesday's... attm


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2072454 said:


> Ready for a 6 am Monday morning snowfall? Then the same thing Wednesday morning?


Yea because its not going to change, check the temps


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

6 am Monday morning.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2072469 said:


> 6 am Monday morning.


Lets hope temps will be a bit cooler then forecasted and it's go time!!


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;2072426 said:


> Novak seems kinda confident.


Now I'm worried we won't get any.


----------



## unit28

CityGuy;2072473 said:


> Now I'm worried we won't get any.


I'm waiting for Thursday, betting ng a decent wrap to follow as well

But this first it will follow heavy rain on sunday


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Before it's been December 13-15. Now it's 15-16.


----------



## qualitycut

Good views at the mall


----------



## qualitycut

And police every 50 ft i go


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2072483 said:


> And police every 50 ft i go


Better keep that pistol covered......I did. :waving:


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2072483 said:


> And police every 50 ft i go


Must have got a tip you were coming


----------



## Doughboy12

The LRT just took out another one. That's 2 in less than 24 hours. #MoreDeadlyThanPermitHolders


----------



## Polarismalibu

St. Paul is trying to make trump not allowed in the city limits apparently


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2072494 said:


> The LRT just took out another one. That's 2 in less than 24 hours. #MoreDeadlyThanPermitHolders


Can't fix stupid. The people down there walk were they want when they want don't matter if a train is coming or a bus. They think they are always right


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;2072495 said:


> St. Paul is trying to make trump not allowed in the city limits apparently


They seem but hurt after his Muslim comments the other day


----------



## Doughboy12

Lwnmwrman you taking the kids down to see the Holiday Train tonight?
http://www.cpr.ca/holiday-train/united-states

#StayOffTheTracks


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;2072494 said:


> The LRT just took out another one. That's 2 in less than 24 hours. #MoreDeadlyThanPermitHolders


The fault has to lie with the pedestrians, right? That train rides up and down the same stretch of track every day without any variation so if you come into contact with it it's because you decided to.


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2072499 said:


> The fault has to lie with the pedestrians, right? That train rides up and down the same stretch of track every day without any variation so if you come into contact with it it's because you decided to.


I just report the news. I don't investigate the story...:laughing:

But yes I agree with you.


----------



## Doughboy12

Nothing from Quality in an hour...almost...maybe he got pinched......or lucky. 









I'm going with option a.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Some guys landscaping a vet office in Lindstrom this afternoon.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2072501 said:


> Nothing from Quality in an hour...almost...maybe he got pinched......or lucky.
> 
> I'm going with option a.


No one can tell in carrying


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2072502 said:


> Some guys landscaping a vet office in Lindstrom this afternoon.


Probably that J&H guy that is up that way, He is really goofy.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2072502 said:


> Some guys landscaping a vet office in Lindstrom this afternoon.


I saw a guy spreading fertilizer today. Had a hole palet in the back of the truck.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2072504 said:


> Probably that J&H guy that is up that way, He is really goofy.


That weirdo is probably out doing pot holes


----------



## NorthernProServ

Ranger620;2072509 said:


> I saw a guy spreading fertilizer today. Had a hole palet in the back of the truck.


Just got a call for a fall cleanup......no joke.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2072515 said:


> Just got a call for a fall cleanup......no joke.


Had 2 this week. Nothing like waiting till last minute


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2072517 said:


> Had 2 this week. Nothing like waiting till last minute


If everything was not put away, I'd go do them


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2072515 said:


> Just got a call for a fall cleanup......no joke.


Oh yeah... we've had a few... and a call for a blowout December 1... Unbelievable...


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2072519 said:


> If everything was not put away, I'd go do them


Yea i could get it out but really dont feel like it for 2 clean ups.


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2072520 said:


> Oh yeah... we've had a few... and a call for a blowout December 1... Unbelievable...


Some people...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2072512 said:


> That weirdo is probably out doing pot holes


That was last week......


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2072521 said:


> Yea i could get it out but really dont feel like it for 2 clean ups.


Same here, maybe if they were 400-500 bucks each.


----------



## cbservicesllc

I think the NAM is going up


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2072512 said:


> That weirdo is probably out doing pot holes


Maybe he was the one doing fertilizer.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2072528 said:


> Maybe he was the one doing fertilizer.


Or hes trying to use up his salt and not have to mow the lawns next year


----------



## cbservicesllc

cbservicesllc;2072527 said:


> I think the NAM is going up


Alright, so instant 3" of snow from 6AM to 8AM may be a little tough...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2072531 said:


> Alright, so instant 3" of snow from 6AM to 8AM may be a little tough...


Temps are right around freezing, going to be a watch and see I think.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;2072528 said:


> Maybe he was the one doing fertilizer.


He sold his z spray to snowguy


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Went to Lowe's to get some 1x2's. They come in a pack of 6. I got 7 packs for a total of 42. Check out guy counted them one by one


----------



## unit28

#brownchristmas


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Went to a salvage yard to get a door for the 97 dump. Finally got one picked out. Lady at the sales desk radioed to have it taken off and brought up. He gets up there with it. He couldn't find the 2 bolts to take it off so he torched the hinges off. My employee showed him where they are. Guy has worked there for a long time and did this with every 90's gm trucks. I left without the door


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2072549 said:


> #brownchristmas


Wait, what?

Then it will snow everyday my guy is gone for his honeymoon for a week in January i bet.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2072551 said:


> Went to a salvage yard to get a door for the 97 dump. Finally got one picked out. Lady at the sales desk radioed to have it taken off and brought up. He gets up there with it. He couldn't find the 2 bolts to take it off so he torched the hinges off. My employee showed him where they are. Guy has worked there for a long time and did this with every 90's gm trucks. I left without the door


Are you serious? What the hell good would the door do with the damn hinges cut off. Lazy ass.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2072552 said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> Then it will snow everyday my guy is gone for his honeymoon for a week in January i bet.


***FingersCrossed***

:


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2072552 said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> Then it will snow everyday my guy is gone for his honeymoon for a week in January i bet.


Count on it....


----------



## CityGuy

Won't snow now. All the trucks are together and loaded.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2072549 said:


> #brownchristmas


Nooooooooooo!


----------



## NorthernProServ

Yuhas say heavy rain with thunderstorms all weekend


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2072563 said:


> Nooooooooooo!


I'm guessing 2-3" next week, then warm the next week where it melts again.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2072555 said:


> Are you serious? What the hell good would the door do with the damn hinges cut off. Lazy ass.


No doubt, how dumb...


----------



## Polarismalibu

This boredom sucks. Might have to go bring the fish shack to the woods for a few days. Cut wood or something


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2072570 said:


> This boredom sucks. Might have to go bring the fish shack to the woods for a few days. Cut wood or something


Red lake reported 5" of ice. Could walk out or portable


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2072570 said:


> This boredom sucks. Might have to go bring the fish shack to the woods for a few days. Cut wood or something


Dont you have a baby that could probably keep you occupied?


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2072565 said:


> Yuhas say heavy rain with thunderstorms all weekend


Thunderstorms in December lol. The January thaw is going to be 70 degrees


----------



## qualitycut

Nws just said theyise over 60 computer models, holy cafe.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak has his eggs drawn....


----------



## qualitycut

Novaks got a map out

Kstp has 100% Sunday, Monday and Wednesday. 90% Tuesday


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2072580 said:


> Nws just said theyise over 60 computer models, holy cafe.


Pffffffft. ...........

http://canetalk.com/2012/05/1337310330_1337054405.shtml


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2072566 said:


> I'm guessing 2-3" next week, then warm the next week where it melts again.


I hope so... GFS is down slightly :realmad:


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2072585 said:
 

> Pffffffft. ...........
> 
> http://canetalk.com/2012/05/1337310330_1337054405.shtml


Ahhhh no thanks lol


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2072577 said:


> Dont you have a baby that could probably keep you occupied?


They sleep a lot for the first while though...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2072591 said:


> They sleep a lot for the first while though...


Yea i guess its not even a month old yet.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2072588 said:


> Ahhhh no thanks lol


LOL. ...

I was kidding with the link

But one is similar to cod


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2072576 said:


> Red lake reported 5" of ice. Could walk out or portable


Already been out there once.


----------



## unit28

Try this link......
Scroll to twister data , it
has been one if my faves for couple years

http://www.quincyvagell.com/2013/08/16/top-10-free-computer-model-websites/


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2072577 said:


> Dont you have a baby that could probably keep you occupied?


She's not quite a month old yet. Lots of sleeping going on.

Just gotta get out of the house and do something productive


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2072600 said:


> Already been out there once.


At least if the lakes were froze around here wouldhave something to do for the day.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2072603 said:


> At least if the lakes were froze around here wouldhave something to do for the day.


I'm hoping I can get the house out 2nd week in January.


----------



## Polarismalibu

That's my other problem. Every time I lay down with the baby I pass it too. Messed up my sleep schedule bad.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2072585 said:


> Pffffffft. ...........
> 
> http://canetalk.com/2012/05/1337310330_1337054405.shtml


Holy link city!


----------



## albhb3

cbservicesllc;2072612 said:


> Holy link city!


And they still cant get it right


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;2072605 said:


> I'm hoping I can get the house out 2nd week in January.


Out of the driveway or.... Me thinks the sled deals are going to be crazy come spring


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;2072624 said:


> Out of the driveway or.... Me thinks the sled deals are going to be crazy come spring


Should be able to get it on the ice just north of Brainard. Sled deals will be crazy. I gotta wait till next year to get a new assault there making the motor more powerful


----------



## Bill1090

Up to 56° Sunday......


----------



## djagusch

Polarismalibu;2072606 said:


> That's my other problem. Every time I lay down with the baby I pass it too. Messed up my sleep schedule bad.


Be careful with that I know one couple that lost a child like that. Father fell asleep on the couch with the baby on his chest. He rolled while sleeping and smothered the child. Don't know how a person could move on after that.


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;2072673 said:


> Be careful with that I know one couple that lost a child like that. Father fell asleep on the couch with the baby on his chest. He rolled while sleeping and smothered the child. Don't know how a person could move on after that.


Ughhh... makes me cringe... Honestly plenty of times I did about the same thing sleeping next to the kids... Also plenty of times waking up in a frenzy...


----------



## Polarismalibu

djagusch;2072673 said:


> Be careful with that I know one couple that lost a child like that. Father fell asleep on the couch with the baby on his chest. He rolled while sleeping and smothered the child. Don't know how a person could move on after that.


Wow I couldn't even imagine that. Sends chills down your spine just thinking about it.

She's usually in her swing next to the couch and I pass out about the same time she dose.


----------



## CityGuy

Well that was fun. Had to go kinda swimming to to her out.


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;2072681 said:


> Well that was fun. Had to go kinda swimming to to her out.


Hope you waited 30 minutes after eating...

Edit: Hmm maybe that's sunscreen?


----------



## Bill1090

djagusch;2072673 said:


> Be careful with that I know one couple that lost a child like that. Father fell asleep on the couch with the baby on his chest. He rolled while sleeping and smothered the child. Don't know how a person could move on after that.


That's terrible!


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;2072685 said:


> Hope you waited 30 minutes after eating...
> 
> Edit: Hmm maybe that's sunscreen?


I wish. Pulled a person from a car in the water.


----------



## Doughboy12

Missed you Lwnmwrman.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NAM going up again??


----------



## cbservicesllc

cbservicesllc;2072699 said:


> NAM going up again??


Yep... doubled... Now starting at 4AM... Definitely don't want it to go earlier...


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2072700 said:


> Yep... doubled... Now starting at 4AM... Definitely don't want it to go earlier...


At this point I just want some snow......this weather blows.


----------



## Green Grass

NorthernProServ;2072705 said:


> At this point I just want some snow......this weather blows.


This.......


----------



## banonea

Lita Ford in Rochester.......


----------



## Deershack

Am I going to have to break out my rain coat to go to my gun club Christmas meeting tomorrow morning? Anyone going to finninsh your plowing duties in time to go to the gun show tomorrow?


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2072705 said:


> At this point I just want some snow......this weather blows.


weather is great 40s no snow. If it qas 10 and no snow different story


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2072700 said:


> Yep... doubled... Now starting at 4AM... Definitely don't want it to go earlier...


That will change my friend


----------



## banonea

Deershack;2072713 said:


> Am I going to have to break out my rain coat to go to my gun club Christmas meeting tomorrow morning? Anyone going to finninsh your plowing duties in time to go to the gun show tomorrow?


Warw is it?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2072700 said:


> Yep... doubled... Now starting at 4AM... Definitely don't want it to go earlier...


Funny GFS flatline...... Until Tuesday night.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2072722 said:


> Funny GFS flatline...... Until Tuesday night.


Yeah, but then temps are crazy high again... I don't get it...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2072723 said:


> Yeah, but then temps are crazy high again... I don't get it...


You're not the only one.


----------



## Deershack

banonea;2072720 said:


> Warw is it?


River Center St.Paul


----------



## cbservicesllc

Whelp... Wife won 1200 on her penny slots... Guess Daddy Daycare was worth it tonight


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2072712 said:


> Lita Ford in Rochester.......


Last time I saw someone there was Kid Johnie Lang. I was working the door and he was 1 1/2 hours late. People were not happy. (Aquarius at that time)


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2072727 said:


> Whelp... Wife won 1200 on her penny slots... Guess Daddy Daycare was worth it tonight


Nice!

@ Mystic?

wanted to go tonight but no one else wanted too, maybe tomorrow night


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2072727 said:


> Whelp... Wife won 1200 on her penny slots... Guess Daddy Daycare was worth it tonight


Jeez at mistake lake? And no invite?


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;2072729 said:


> Nice!
> 
> @ Mystic?
> 
> wanted to go tonight but no one else wanted too, maybe tomorrow night


I was in the same boat there


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2072729 said:


> Nice!
> 
> @ Mystic?
> 
> wanted to go tonight but no one else wanted too, maybe tomorrow night


Let me know i will go, got all this free money to spend


----------



## SnowGuy73

36° calm, overcast.


----------



## Bill1090

39°
Hazy
Dark


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yuhas says a couple inches Wednesday.


----------



## Bill1090

Everything dropped on the meteo. This is depressing! 0 snow for here.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2072754 said:


> Everything dropped on the meteo. This is depressing! 0 snow for here.


Might need to find a job


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2072757 said:


> Might need to find a job


It would solve the boredom.


----------



## Bill1090

That's a little better.


----------



## unit28

Just like a couple years ago when pdoug forecasted a megasnowstorm.


We'll see


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2072776 said:


> Just like a couple years ago when pdoug forecasted a megasnowstorm.
> 
> We'll see


Ummmmm, what?


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2072729 said:


> Nice!
> 
> @ Mystic?
> 
> wanted to go tonight but no one else wanted too, maybe tomorrow night


Yeah Mystic... She always goes with her mom


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;2072754 said:


> Everything dropped on the meteo. This is depressing! 0 snow for here.


Up to 7.5 inches Monday morning here


----------



## CityGuy

36° and cloudy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2072792 said:


> Up to 7.5 inches Monday morning here


I have a hard time believing that NAM though.


----------



## albhb3

cbservicesllc;2072792 said:


> Up to 7.5 inches Monday morning here


are you talking snow or what your wife wishes for...


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2072821 said:


> I have a hard time believing that NAM though.


I think their in the middle of a few to many at the Christmas party over there


----------



## Ranger620

Any of you guys ever get lava rock in bulk for landscaping?? Looking for cost vs limestone


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;2072835 said:


> Any of you guys ever get lava rock in bulk for landscaping?? Looking for cost vs limestone


I hate that crap with a passion


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Through noon Thursday.


----------



## albhb3

jimslawnsnow;2072839 said:


> I hate that crap with a passion


x2 Ive never understood it. Its like that multicolored carpet specifically that orange/green shag.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Black Bear Buffet is 1000 times better than Hinckley Buffet, and 50% less.


----------



## Greenery

Ranger620;2072835 said:


> Any of you guys ever get lava rock in bulk for landscaping?? Looking for cost vs limestone


I did this summer. Hassan bulk vs. Menards bags were close enough I went with bags for ease of use. Cost was a fair bit more than limestone


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2072821 said:


> I have a hard time believing that NAM though.


Quality? Is that you?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

The day 10 look warm again after Thursday and friday. Close to 40 next monday?


----------



## cbservicesllc

albhb3;2072826 said:


> are you talking snow or what your wife wishes for...


Maybe both


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2072869 said:


> The day 10 look warm again after Thursday and friday. Close to 40 next monday?


Which is why unit threw out brown Christmas last week.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2072839 said:


> I hate that crap with a passion


Agreed... worst stuff ever... gets blown by the blowers easier than mulch


----------



## Greenery

cbservicesllc;2072875 said:


> Agreed... worst stuff ever... gets blown by the blowers easier than mulch


That it does.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2072842 said:


> Through noon Thursday.


Bummer.....


----------



## unit28

The temp line
It will be cold on the backside of the system
But when it moves off, it'll warm back up


----------



## Ranger620

Greenery;2072864 said:


> I did this summer. Hassan bulk vs. Menards bags were close enough I went with bags for ease of use. Cost was a fair bit more than limestone


Checked ng on pricing with them on Monday. Sounds more expensive but if it's sold by the ton I may get more cause it's lighter??


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2072875 said:


> Agreed... worst stuff ever... gets blown by the blowers easier than mulch


I don't care about any of that stuff I'm not looking to use it in a normal fashion.

With no frost in the ground and all this rain my horse paddock has turned into a mud pit about a foot deep. I need a firm footing and that stuff kinda crushes when they walk on it so it's easy on their feet. 3/4 minus limestone will work just looking for a cheaper alternative roughly 100' x 100' area


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2072863 said:


> Black Bear Buffet is 1000 times better than Hinckley Buffet, and 50% less.


Just driving by there I'll waive


----------



## Bill1090

Holy idiot drivers!


----------



## CityGuy

Why is it on 4 wheel disc brakes that the fronts still need to be replaced before the rears do?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2072863 said:


> Black Bear Buffet is 1000 times better than Hinckley Buffet, and 50% less.


Agreed, I love everything about Black Bear


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I am hating this hill assist on the expedition. Do a rolling stop and it keeps the brakes on


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2072904 said:


> Why is it on 4 wheel disc brakes that the fronts still need to be replaced before the rears do?


The brakes have a proportioning valve that apply 70% force to the front and 30% to the rear to ensure that you maintain control. Newer vehicles are about 55% to 45%.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2072892 said:


> I don't care about any of that stuff I'm not looking to use it in a normal fashion.
> 
> With no frost in the ground and all this rain my horse paddock has turned into a mud pit about a foot deep. I need a firm footing and that stuff kinda crushes when they walk on it so it's easy on their feet. 3/4 minus limestone will work just looking for a cheaper alternative roughly 100' x 100' area


Ahhhhhhh good call on that... Hassen is probably your best bet (and nice and close)


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2072863 said:


> Black Bear Buffet is 1000 times better than Hinckley Buffet, and 50% less.


We stop there every time I drive past it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2072904 said:


> Why is it on 4 wheel disc brakes that the fronts still need to be replaced before the rears do?


More weight on the front, More braking power in the front


----------



## djagusch

CityGuy;2072904 said:


> Why is it on 4 wheel disc brakes that the fronts still need to be replaced before the rears do?


Because you drive a truck like a car. I have a 09 chev tows stuff all the time. Rear brakes at 85k miles, fronts at 100k miles. Your better off having a car for a commuter and a extra old truck around for actually hauling stuff.

Too many people buy trucks for grocery getters when they only need a nice car. Most of them are making up for lacking something else.


----------



## djagusch

cbservicesllc;2072920 said:


> More weight on the front, More braking power in the front


Unless your hauling or towing like a truck is meant to be used for.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Accu has every day 30° or warmer thru January 25th


----------



## CityGuy

djagusch;2072921 said:


> Because you drive a truck like a car. I have a 09 chev tows stuff all the time. Rear brakes at 85k miles, fronts at 100k miles. Your better off having a car for a commuter and a extra old truck around for actually hauling stuff.
> 
> Too many people buy trucks for grocery getters when they only need a nice car. Most of them are making up for lacking something else.


Was the wifes car. 2nd set of fronts. Haven't had to do mine yet.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2072917 said:


> The brakes have a proportioning valve that apply 70% force to the front and 30% to the rear to ensure that you maintain control. Newer vehicles are about 55% to 45%.


That makes sence.


----------



## Bill1090

Famous Dave's for lunch...


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2072909 said:


> I am hating this hill assist on the expedition. Do a rolling stop and it keeps the brakes on


Isn't technology great!?


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2072909 said:


> I am hating this hill assist on the expedition. Do a rolling stop and it keeps the brakes on


You can shut that off


----------



## Greenery

Ranger620;2072889 said:


> Checked ng on pricing with them on Monday. Sounds more expensive but if it's sold by the ton I may get more cause it's lighter??


Yes a little over twice the coverage per ton vs. limestone if similar size. I just looked at their price sheet and it says call for price, if I remember it was around $80 per ton. 1.5 buff is $32 so it would be about the same until you end up needing more deliveries for for the heavier limestone.

Edit* 3/4 minus limestone is $24.50.


----------



## qualitycut

Gfs pretty much flatlined i see


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2072941 said:


> You can shut that off


How?............


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2072965 said:


> How?............


There's a button on my dash to shut it off in my truck. I'm sure there is a button or something in the settings in the cluster


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2072930 said:


> Was the wifes car. 2nd set of fronts. Haven't had to do mine yet.


Still just basic physics.................... Stay in school kids.


----------



## TKLAWN

cbservicesllc;2072907 said:


> Agreed, I love everything about Black Bear


Except that everything smells like a cafeing ashtray.


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;2072892 said:


> I don't care about any of that stuff I'm not looking to use it in a normal fashion.
> 
> With no frost in the ground and all this rain my horse paddock has turned into a mud pit about a foot deep. I need a firm footing and that stuff kinda crushes when they walk on it so it's easy on their feet. 3/4 minus limestone will work just looking for a cheaper alternative roughly 100' x 100' area


Wouldn't that be hard on hooves? I think the horses would rather muck around in the mud. But I didn't ask them and I've never been a horse....:waving:


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2072971 said:


> There's a button on my dash to shut it off in my truck. I'm sure there is a button or something in the settings in the cluster


I think its something different hes talking about, ours is for towing and is engine breaking not actual brakes


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2072977 said:


> Except that everything smells like a cafeing ashtray.


We spent last night at Hinckley. Stopped at Black Bear for the brunch buffet for $9. My kids remarked how little it smelled like smoke at Black Bear.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2072984 said:


> I think its something different hes talking about, ours is for towing and is engine breaking not actual brakes


It's next to the traction control button not the engine brake


----------



## Polarismalibu

TKLAWN;2072977 said:


> Except that everything smells like a cafeing ashtray.


Black bear hardly smells at all


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;2072944 said:


> Yes a little over twice the coverage per ton vs. limestone if similar size. I just looked at their price sheet and it says call for price, if I remember it was around $80 per ton. 1.5 buff is $32 so it would be about the same until you end up needing more deliveries for for the heavier limestone.
> 
> Edit* 3/4 minus limestone is $24.50.


On my 2014 price sheet from them it still said $157/ton FWIW


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2072971 said:


> There's a button on my dash to shut it off in my truck. I'm sure there is a button or something in the settings in the cluster


My wife's Explorer I think you have to turn hill descent control on, it's not on automatically... must not be that way in the bigger vehicles?


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2072994 said:


> On my 2014 price sheet from them it still said $157/ton FWIW


There price sheet is a joke. It's different price everyday when I go there


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2072954 said:


> Gfs pretty much flatlined i see


This doesn't make a lick of sense

I'm not buying it, the cyclo genetic thingy is broken

The wrap has to draw the colder air in

you fix it weatherman.....right now!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Left button on my truck


----------



## Polarismalibu

Jeez supposed to dip to the woods for the night to go wheelin and have a nice big fire. All loaded up ready to go and everyone bails. Lame lame lame


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2072991 said:


> It's next to the traction control button not the engine brake


Yea all that botton does it keeps you from going over 25 down a hill. Im guessing whats hes talking about is different if its applying the brakes like he said


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2073007 said:


> Yea all that botton does it keeps you from going over 25 down a hill. Im guessing whats hes talking about is different if its applying the brakes like he said


It's called the assent control. Puts the brakes on when your under 20mph and rolling


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2072997 said:


> My wife's Explorer I think you have to turn hill descent control on, it's not on automatically... must not be that way in the bigger vehicles?


You need to turn it on in my truck also


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2073007 said:


> Yea all that botton does it keeps you from going over 25 down a hill. Im guessing whats hes talking about is different if its applying the brakes like he said


Unless he's doing rolling stops at 25 mph.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2072998 said:


> There price sheet is a joke. It's different price everyday when I go there


Really? I guess I've never had that problem... I don't go there very often though


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2073009 said:


> It's called the assent control. Puts the brakes on when your under 20mph and rolling


I was just trying to think if i ever used it and i think i tries ot once. If you hit the gas the brakes release then?


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2073015 said:


> I was just trying to think if i ever used it and i think i tries ot once. If you hit the gas the brakes release then?


Yeah once you accelerate it goes off until your just coasting and get below 20.

Tried it once got annoyed instantly with it


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;2073003 said:


> Jeez supposed to dip to the woods for the night to go wheelin and have a nice big fire. All loaded up ready to go and everyone bails. Lame lame lame


https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=773945886043668&id=177251475713115&refid=17&_ft_=top_level_post_id.773945886043668%3Atl_objid.773945886043668&__tn__=%2As


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2073017 said:


> Yeah once you accelerate it goes off until your just coasting and get below 20.
> 
> Tried it once got annoyed instantly with it


Ha i guess i thought it was just for when going down hills. My bad


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2073007 said:


> Yea all that botton does it keeps you from going over 25 down a hill. Im guessing whats hes talking about is different if its applying the brakes like he said


That sounds like the same thing that's in my wife's explorer... you have to turn it on


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;2073021 said:


> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=773945886043668&id=177251475713115&refid=17&_ft_=top_level_post_id.773945886043668%3Atl_objid.773945886043668&__tn__=%2As


Yep that's about right


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2073026 said:


> That sounds like the same thing that's in my wife's explorer... you have to turn it on


Yeah it won't come on unless you push the button. But if it was pushed once it will stay on until it's shut off even if you shut the truck off


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2073017 said:


> Yeah once you accelerate it goes off until your just coasting and get below 20.
> 
> Tried it once got annoyed instantly with it


Yeah I've never tried... Sounds annoying


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2073024 said:


> Ha i guess i thought it was just for when going down hills. My bad


I know my wife's is actually called "Hill Descent Control"


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2073007 said:


> Yea all that botton does it keeps you from going over 25 down a hill. Im guessing whats hes talking about is different if its applying the brakes like he said


It puts the brakes on when facing up hill at a stop. When you don't stop completely it gets fooled into thinking your on an incline. The black f350 I was gonna buy had the same thing


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2073032 said:


> I know my wife's is actually called "Hill Descent Control"


On the window sticker the f350 and the expedition has it listed as hill assist. Sounds like opposite things to me


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2073029 said:


> Yeah it won't come on unless you push the button. But if it was pushed once it will stay on until it's shut off even if you shut the truck off


Ahhhhhhh I see... The Explorer it resets everytime...


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2073034 said:


> On the window sticker the f350 and the expedition has it listed as hill assist. Sounds like opposite things to me


Yep, it does sound opposite


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;2072979 said:


> Wouldn't that be hard on hooves? I think the horses would rather muck around in the mud. But I didn't ask them and I've never been a horse....:waving:


Well the lava rock is suppose to break up and be kinda brittle. I'm sure the mud feels better than rock but the moisture of sitting in the mud will create worse problems. They will get thrush which is a nightmare to deal with.


----------



## cbservicesllc

cbservicesllc;2073036 said:


> Yep, it does sound opposite


Found it... they have hill start assist... I suppose bigger vehicles, more likely to tow... Needs to hold the hill when you let off the brake

Explorer has hill descent control... lighter vehicle, not as likely to tow?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

There's at least an hour wait to get off 35 to go to Bentleyville if you're interested.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2073054 said:


> There's at least an hour wait to get off 35 to go to Bentleyville if you're interested.


That's lame. All this casino talk we're going to mystic tonight


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2073060 said:


> That's lame. All this casino talk we're going to mystic tonight


We refuse to go to Mystic anymore. Partly because we never win there, partly because it's one of the furthest away for us.


----------



## qualitycut

Nws pretty much says no snow


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2073063 said:


> We refuse to go to Mystic anymore. Partly because we never win there, partly because it's one of the furthest away for us.


This....part a. 
It is very close for us.


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;2073044 said:


> Found it... they have hill start assist... I suppose bigger vehicles, more likely to tow... Needs to hold the hill when you let off the brake
> 
> Explorer has hill descent control... lighter vehicle, not as likely to tow?


Can't Ford people run both feet at one time? Have trouble walking and chewing gum too I bet....:laughing:


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2073063 said:


> We refuse to go to Mystic anymore. Partly because we never win there, partly because it's one of the furthest away for us.


I want the buffet mostly at this point


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2073063 said:


> We refuse to go to Mystic anymore. Partly because we never win there, partly because it's one of the furthest away for us.


I wish there was something closer for us... Occasionally we'll go to Hinkley or Mille Lacs... When we can Black Bear


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2073065 said:


> Nws pretty much says no snow


I still think we will be plowing sometime around Tuesday / Wednesday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2073070 said:


> I want the buffet mostly at this point


We think the buffet there is

Over 
Rated

Boom boom boboboom
Over rated

Boom boom boboboom. Over rated.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2073073 said:


> We think the buffet there is
> 
> Over
> Rated
> 
> Boom boom boboboom
> Over rated
> 
> Boom boom boboboom. Over rated.


Well it's better then ocb that's for sure.


----------



## TKLAWN

Polarismalibu;2072993 said:


> Black bear hardly smells at all


I was just there last week and I couldn't hardly breathe the whole time we were there.

68° attm


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2073072 said:


> I still think we will be plowing sometime around Tuesday / Wednesday.


Nah...... to warm


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2073080 said:


> Nah...... to warm


The dr. Says 1-2 inches of slush Mon morn, seem likely or no???


----------



## Polarismalibu

TKLAWN;2073078 said:


> I was just there last week and I couldn't hardly breathe the whole time we were there.
> 
> 68° attm


Weird. It was never like that. I haven't been up there in a year or so though


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2073084 said:


> The dr. Says 1-2 inches of slush Mon morn, seem likely or no???


Nws has a low of 39


----------



## Polarismalibu

TKLAWN;2073084 said:


> The dr. Says 1-2 inches of slush Mon morn, seem likely or no???


Accu shows that as well


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2073091 said:


> Nws has a low of 39


ice making weather... heard red lake pulled off about 15ft


----------



## Doughboy12

albhb3;2073098 said:


> ice making weather... heard red lake pulled off about 15ft


Anyone need rescuing?


----------



## Doughboy12

Meet and greet with the pickle tonight...
"Come out to the Stanchion in Corcoran tonight! I'll be there bartending for Toys For Tots Twin Cities!"


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

TKLAWN;2073084 said:


> The dr. Says 1-2 inches of slush Mon morn, seem likely or no???


With an overnight low of 39-40*???? Besides I screwed all of us and bought a salter on Wednesday. Sorry


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;2073102 said:


> Meet and greet with the pickle tonight...
> "Come out to the Stanchion in Corcoran tonight! I'll be there bartending for Toys For Tots Twin Cities!"


Dang it. That's right up the road and I'm in Duluth


----------



## jimslawnsnow

So I checked out the expedition. I was at Disney on ice earlier. It has the hill decent deal too as well. It's set to off.


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;2073098 said:


> ice making weather... heard red lake pulled off about 15ft


We crossed a 20' gap when we went. Scaffolding planks with plywood on top for a bridge at Rodgers


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Snowing in Nebraska,south Dakota and barely in mn according to weather bug radar


----------



## Polarismalibu

Fine fine snow in maple grove


----------



## unit28

Atmosphere is full attm.
High rh


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;2073135 said:


> Snowing in Nebraska,south Dakota and barely in mn according to weather bug radar


What's the Temps in IL


----------



## Green Grass

It's cooling off outside.


----------



## CityGuy

Nothing in buffalo. Took the kid to see the holiday train and she loved it.


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;2073135 said:


> Snowing in Nebraska,south Dakota and barely in mn according to weather bug radar


Check out this link.

You'll see why I said that about Illinois

Warm air called - warm air advection , 
abreviated as WAA

http://www.goes.noaa.gov/dml/comp/goes/ceus/wv.html


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2073151 said:


> Nothing in buffalo. Took the kid to see the holiday train and she loved it.


Lights, sound, and fresh air...what's not to love?
Not really what I would think a 1 year old would enjoy though...?


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2072904 said:


> Why is it on 4 wheel disc brakes that the fronts still need to be replaced before the rears do?


front breaks do 80% of your stopping. you will burn thru 3 pairs of fronts to 1 pair of rears.......


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2073118 said:


> So I checked out the expedition. I was at Disney on ice earlier. It has the hill decent deal too as well. It's set to off.


So it was something different, thats what i figured.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2073092 said:


> Accu shows that as well


He gets his forecasts there now?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2073102 said:


> Meet and greet with the pickle tonight...
> "Come out to the Stanchion in Corcoran tonight! I'll be there bartending for Toys For Tots Twin Cities!"


She was there last year too... Some of our firefighters take the late shift... I'll be out there in about an hour Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2073103 said:


> With an overnight low of 39-40*???? Besides I screwed all of us and bought a salter on Wednesday. Sorry


I hung Xmas lights the first time today since the kids were born... Trying to get the snow in the holiday spirit!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2073136 said:


> Fine fine snow in maple grove


Mist to the south in burnsville. 40°


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2073165 said:


> So it was something different, thats what i figured.


Yes. They both help with hills but in different ways. I can't find anywhere to shut it off either. Gonna ask the service tech if there's a way to shut it off or make it less sensitive.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2073166 said:


> He gets his forecasts there now?


Wouldn't surprise me at all


----------



## jimslawnsnow

5 years ago we had freezing rain then 17" of snow and blizzard conditions.


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;2073157 said:


> Lights, sound, and fresh air...what's not to love?
> Not really what I would think a 1 year old would enjoy though...?


Don't get it but she was giggling and smiling the whole time.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2073179 said:


> 5 years ago we had freezing rain then 17" of snow and blizzard conditions.


Minus the freezing rain I would be ok with that


----------



## albhb3

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2073103 said:


> With an overnight low of 39-40*???? Besides I screwed all of us and bought a salter on Wednesday. Sorry


don't worry Ive still got that covered from 2 years ago when I bought the snowblower used it once and that was to say it was used


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NAM is now at zero for Monday.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Kinda blurry cause she was bouncing around on top of a chair... And side ways...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2073222 said:


> Kinda blurry cause she was bouncing around on top of a chair... And side ways...


Whos that?

And drinking is bad


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2073219 said:


> NAM is now at zero for Monday.


On top of that.....NWS now saying that the Tuesday / Wednesday low track will be right over metro or a little west....so keep the plows off I guess.


----------



## albhb3

jimslawnsnow;2073179 said:


> 5 years ago we had freezing rain then 17" of snow and blizzard conditions.


you keep those nasty thoughts to yourself


----------



## albhb3

thunderstorms tonight??? WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON AROUND HERE


You guys should break out the mowers


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2073226 said:


> Whos that?
> 
> And drinking is bad


The "pickle"


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2073226 said:


> Whos that?
> 
> And drinking is bad mmmmkay


fixed it for you


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2073237 said:


> fixed it for you


Ha i was actuallygoing to put that


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2073235 said:


> The "pickle"


Love the jeans. Ask her if she wants another kid.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2073243 said:


> Love the jeans. Ask her if she wants another kid.


Not gonna lie, she was looking pretty dang good for popping out a kid less than a year ago... Plus standing on the chair shaking her butt auctioning stuff off...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2073249 said:


> Not gonna lie, she was looking pretty dang good for popping out a kid less than a year ago... Plus standing on the chair shaking her butt auctioning stuff off...


Your wife hit you a few times?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Channel 4 guy was filling in for the weather tonight. Said the same has everyone else for Monday, maybe some slushy snow on the end of the storm.

Then said for Wednesday, the low was going to track over the cities or just to the west (same as NWS) and it would basically be rain.



With that said, GFS has gone back up to a couple of inches from midnight to 6 am Wednesday morning.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2073253 said:


> Channel 4 guy was filling in for the weather tonight. Said the same has everyone else for Monday, maybe some slushy snow on the end of the storm.
> 
> Then said for Wednesday, the low was going to track over the cities or just to the west (same as NWS) and it would basically be rain.
> 
> With that said, GFS has gone back up to a couple of inches from midnight to 6 am Wednesday morning.


With temps in the mid 30s


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2073179 said:


> 5 years ago we had freezing rain then 17" of snow and blizzard conditions.


DONT REMIND ME, worse year of my life plowing:realmad::realmad::realmad::realmad:


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2073257 said:


> DONT REMIND ME, worse year of my life plowing:realmad::realmad::realmad::realmad:


How do you guys remember that far back lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;2073257 said:


> DONT REMIND ME, worse year of my life plowing:realmad::realmad::realmad::realmad:




Sucked


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2073258 said:


> How do you guys remember that far back lol


Because I lost $15,000.00 in the first 2 hours of that storm in broken equipment. it was blowing in so hard I split a V plow in 2 hitting drifts, brother snapped his plow off and drove over it, broke the skid loader, had to buy a truck and broke that one after 2 pushes and I didn't sleep for 4 days straight because I was fixing equipment.:realmad:

I also was getting $200.00/hr with a 2 hour minimum to shovel roofs off and was booked for 2 weekspayuppayup


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2073252 said:


> Your wife hit you a few times?


Nah... She's hammered


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2073262 said:


> Because I lost $15,000.00 in the first 2 hours of that storm in broken equipment. it was blowing in so hard I split a V plow in 2 hitting drifts, brother snapped his plow off and drove over it, broke the skid loader, had to buy a truck and broke that one after 2 pushes and I didn't sleep for 4 days straight because I was fixing equipment.:realmad:
> 
> I also was getting $200.00/hr with a 2 hour minimum to shovel roofs off and was booked for 2 weekspayuppayup


Now that lwmr posted a pic i remember that year plowing in Minneapolis and people getting stuck in thier prius and having to back down 3 blocks to get out


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2073261 said:


> Sucked


Ahhhhhhh yes... Dome buster year... I was still playing full time firefighter that year Thumbs Up

I was coming off shift the morning the Dome went down


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;2073262 said:


> Because I lost $15,000.00 in the first 2 hours of that storm in broken equipment. it was blowing in so hard I split a V plow in 2 hitting drifts, brother snapped his plow off and drove over it, broke the skid loader, had to buy a truck and broke that one after 2 pushes and I didn't sleep for 4 days straight because I was fixing equipment.:realmad:
> 
> I also was getting $200.00/hr with a 2 hour minimum to shovel roofs off and was booked for 2 weekspayuppayup


Well that's two things I have never seen anyone do. Split a v in half and break a plow off and run it over. That takes talent lol


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2073258 said:


> How do you guys remember that far back lol


Hard to forget a living hell.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2073275 said:


> Hard to forget a living hell.


Wait, what? You keep saying you want 17 plus or you talking something else?


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2073276 said:


> Wait, what? You keep saying you want 17 plus or you talking something else?


I was out for 3 days with a 103 fever hardly able to breath. Was in the hospital once I was done plowing.


----------



## qualitycut

Part 1 of breakfast


----------



## unit28

NorthernProServ;2073227 said:


> On top of that.....NWS now saying that the Tuesday / Wednesday low track will be right over metro or a little west....so keep the plows off I guess.


That's why I keep postings the temperature maps

it splits, brings in warm air instead of wrapping in cold air
.
the system LPS is right through Cambridge. Should be windy cold and snowing good on the back side of all the training at least blizzard type conditions with drifting.
problem is divergence, not isintropic lift, or shearing,


----------



## qualitycut

Roubd 2


----------



## unit28

Latest gfs
Clearly has snow line west


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You people should be sleeping. Don't you knows what time it is???


----------



## unit28

This is the track of the system
The eye of the LPS is centered of Cambridge


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2073284 said:


> This is the track of the system
> The eye of the LPS is centered of Cambridge


Be better if it tracked over Princeton.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2073283 said:


> You people should be sleeping. Don't you knows what time it is???


Yup drunk eating breakfast


----------



## qualitycut

Raining enough here i can hear ut hitting the gutters


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2073283 said:


> You people should be sleeping. Don't you knows what time it is???


going hunting


----------



## unit28

Next week's forecast

.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2073283 said:


> You people should be sleeping. Don't you knows what time it is???


Going to bed now don't worry


----------



## unit28

Into Thursday
So much for the wrap sticking around


----------



## SnowGuy73

40° light breeze, rain.


----------



## unit28

PERIODS OF MODERATE TO HEAVY RAIN AND ISOLATED THUNDERSTORMS WITH LIGHTNING WILL MOVE ACROSS THE REGION THROUGH TONIGHT...PRODUCING AN ADDITIONAL 1 TO 2 INCHES OF RAINFALL. SOME MINOR FLOODING IS ALSO POSSIBLE ON AREA RIVERS AND STREAMS. 



Really.......cripes


----------



## CityGuy

37° and light rain


----------



## unit28

Best chance I see for snow is wed night imo
It'll change I'm guessing


----------



## unit28

10 more days we'll be ahead +.05


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS has me at 1-2" Tuesday night.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Meteogram jumps all over the place.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I would still like to see that low track over Princeton.

If it's not going to snow for everyone else, how about it not snow for me either.


----------



## SnowGuy73

This weather is complete bull cafe.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;2073294 said:


> PERIODS OF MODERATE TO HEAVY RAIN AND ISOLATED THUNDERSTORMS WITH LIGHTNING WILL MOVE ACROSS THE REGION THROUGH TONIGHT...PRODUCING AN ADDITIONAL 1 TO 2 INCHES OF RAINFALL. SOME MINOR FLOODING IS ALSO POSSIBLE ON AREA RIVERS AND STREAMS.
> 
> Really.......cripes


It's funny, my employee and I were talking about how full rivers and creeks are already, and what they'll be like after we get a couple inches of rain. I remember in the 90's though all the creeks and swamps around here being at about this level all year


----------



## jimslawnsnow

It's a pattern. Weather people talk up a storm a week out, and it's a bust


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2073328 said:


> This weather is complete bull cafe.


Agreed......


----------



## CityGuy

I can't remember but what was the winter like the year after the last "strong" el nino?


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2073330 said:


> It's a pattern. Weather people talk up a storm a week out, and it's a bust


That, and the cold is a week out...


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;2073274 said:


> Well that's two things I have never seen anyone do. Split a v in half and break a plow off and run it over. That takes talent lol


It was a bad storm. First time i ever seen thunder snow. We got 27" in like 14 hours.


----------



## banonea

Foggy as hell here.........


----------



## albhb3

banonea;2073335 said:


> It was a bad storm. First time i ever seen thunder snow. We got 27" in like 14 hours.


musta been 2 of them fangdangled chain lift plows


----------



## banonea

albhb3;2073364 said:


> musta been 2 of them fangdangled chain lift plows


Trust me, chain lift, hydraulic lift, it wouldn't of mattered in that storm.......it was bad. Lot of guys had trucks on flatbeds that storm.


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2073329 said:


> It's funny, my employee and I were talking about how full rivers and creeks are already, and what they'll be like after we get a couple inches of rain. I remember in the 90's though all the creeks and swamps around here being at about this level all year


There are going to be snakes all over since they will be forced out of their holes. Not a good deal.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2073321 said:


> I would still like to see that low track over Princeton.
> 
> If it's not going to snow for everyone else, how about it not snow for me either.


I'd personally like to see it track over Milwaukee.


----------



## unit28

Nam will change


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just checked the 1-2" that NWS has for me Tuesday night. On the hourly it's 1.1".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2073261 said:


> Sucked




Next day with the tractor to do the curb to curb.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2073397 said:


> Just checked the 1-2" that NWS has for me Tuesday night. On the hourly it's 1.1".


Technically between 1" and 2"


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2073418 said:


> Next day with the tractor to do the curb to curb.


Nice and sunny


----------



## skorum03

I guess since there isn't any snow, or anything to do, I will start re-watching all of the star wars movies before the new one comes out.


----------



## albhb3

jimslawnsnow;2073421 said:


> Nice and sunny


that guy cant even get it down to bare pavement after 24hrs poor service Id say


----------



## dieselplw

We would be having a record breaking winter so far with all of the moisture we have been having.... If the temps were normal for this time of year. I think we would have had a couple storms over a foot already and we would all be looking for extra places to put snow


----------



## qualitycut

dieselplw;2073465 said:


> We would be having a record breaking winter so far with all of the moisture we have been having.... If the temps were normal for this time of year. I think we would have had a couple storms over a foot already and we would all be looking for extra places to put snow


But if it was colder might not have had all that moisture either.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2073467 said:


> But if it was colder might not have had all that moisture either.


Was thinking that same thing. Snow takes longer to fall and those storms moved in and out so fast.

My uncle just sent me pictures of the lake up by Mille Lacs. Said there was a boat out yesterday. Looked like October up there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2073469 said:


> Was thinking that same thing. Snow takes longer to fall and those storms moved in and out so fast.
> 
> My uncle just sent me pictures of the lake up by Mille Lacs. Said there was a boat out yesterday. Looked like October up there.


I actually have time to get my boat out now.

I'm thinking there's minimal ice fishing this year, especially down here.

Heck, 2 months, 2 weeks the fish houses have to be off the Lakes.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

In about a week, the days start getting longer.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2073467 said:


> But if it was colder might not have had all that moisture either.


NWS said that a month or so ago. Said the clouds can't hold that much snow, so they wouldn't have 1-2+" of moisture in them.


----------



## Greenery

Hmmm, mail on sundays?


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2073477 said:


> Hmmm, mail on sundays?


Only amazon stuff i believe


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;2073477 said:


> Hmmm, mail on sundays?


Yeah you can have Sunday delivery in December. Seen a mail truck in Wyoming this morning too.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2073290 said:


> Next week's forecast.


Nooooooooo!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2073321 said:


> I would still like to see that low track over Princeton.
> 
> If it's not going to snow for everyone else, how about it not snow for me either.


How about we just use you as the pivot point and just bring it back my way a little... just 2 inches


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2073330 said:


> It's a pattern. Weather people talk up a storm a week out, and it's a bust


You're right that it's a weather pattern, but the temps are what is making it a bust... Plus it hasn't happened yet... Thumbs Up


----------



## Green Grass

Greenery;2073477 said:


> Hmmm, mail on sundays?


Not here.......


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2073487 said:


> Yeah you can have Sunday delivery in December. Seen a mail truck in Wyoming this morning too.


Thye deliver for amazon on sundays year round.


----------



## albhb3

So roads are suppost to be slippery tonight and 40 degrees explain go


----------



## Green Grass

albhb3;2073497 said:


> So roads are suppost to be slippery tonight and 40 degrees explain go


There where slick spots last night and it was not that cold


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2073332 said:


> I can't remember but what was the winter like the year after the last "strong" el nino?


The last stong el nino was 97-98, we got 45 inches of snow. 98-99 we got 56.5 inches


----------



## cbservicesllc

dieselplw;2073465 said:


> We would be having a record breaking winter so far with all of the moisture we have been having.... If the temps were normal for this time of year. I think we would have had a couple storms over a foot already and we would all be looking for extra places to put snow


Agreed.... Few degrees would make a lot of difference, wouldn't be _as much_ moisture, but we'd have snow


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2073487 said:


> Yeah you can have Sunday delivery in December. Seen a mail truck in Wyoming this morning too.


Just had some Christmas presents delivered this morning. Thumbs Up

It's actually year round, since they opened a sorting center in Shakopee back in August.

http://www.startribune.com/amazon-rolls-out-sunday-delivery-to-twin-cities/324173211/

Apparently I can get 2 hour delivery from Prime Now here...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looking at the hourly on NWS, when I'm supposed to get the 1.1", they're running about a 7:1 ratio. .14 of rain / 1" of snow.


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2073492 said:


> You're right that it's a weather pattern, but the temps are what is making it a bust... Plus it hasn't happened yet... Thumbs Up


That is the bottom line

We were forecasted at one point to have clearing , but that didn't happen 
We needed that to cause high pressure capping.
With high pressure nearby it would have been a good source of cold air to tap .
We pretty much have systems with to much divergence


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;2073505 said:


> Just had some Christmas presents delivered this morning. Thumbs Up
> 
> It's actually year round, since they opened a sorting center in Shakopee back in August.
> 
> http://www.startribune.com/amazon-rolls-out-sunday-delivery-to-twin-cities/324173211/
> 
> Apparently I can get 2 hour delivery from Prime Now here...


For a limited list of items. And for a fee 1 hour...


----------



## Drakeslayer

Let the Thompson bark this morning. Might have to change my name to Henslayer.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dropped Stacy area to less than 1/2" for Tuesday night now, raised Wednesday temps from 35 to 40.


----------



## skorum03

At least last winter we made SOME money on November. Looking down there stretch, doesn't seem too promising for hardly anything in the next three weeks. That puts us in January.


----------



## IDST

How much does it cost for a DOT number?


----------



## Doughboy12

Wife just said they are searching you like an NFL game at the MOA these days. Stay away........must be a threat they aren't telling us about.
Entering and escalators.


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2073549 said:


> Let the Thompson bark this morning. Might have to change my name to Henslayer.


Nice shot.............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jagext;2073558 said:


> How much does it cost for a DOT number?


https://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/registration/getting-started

Edit.... Sigh.......


----------



## NorthernProServ

jagext;2073558 said:


> How much does it cost for a DOT number?


Its Free.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

https://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/registration/getting-started


----------



## qualitycut

jagext;2073558 said:


> How much does it cost for a DOT number?


Free, you dont already have one?


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;2073559 said:


> Wife just said they are searching you like an NFL game at the MOA these days. Stay away........must be a threat they aren't telling us about.
> Entering and escalators.


I've always thought of that place as a high value target. Sorry to say that but it's true.


----------



## albhb3

skorum03;2073555 said:


> At least last winter we made SOME money on November. Looking down there stretch, doesn't seem too promising for hardly anything in the next three weeks. That puts us in January.


back up near 40 by tuesday


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2073541 said:


> For a limited list of items. And for a fee 1 hour...


Right, Free 2 Hour, Then like $7.99 for 1 Hour


----------



## albhb3

Camden;2073573 said:


> I've always thought of that place as a high value target. Sorry to say that but it's true.


never understood the draw to that place


----------



## cbservicesllc

skorum03;2073555 said:


> At least last winter we made SOME money on November. Looking down there stretch, doesn't seem too promising for hardly anything in the next three weeks. That puts us in January.


LOTS of Winter left.... Especially if it goes into April...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2073559 said:


> Wife just said they are searching you like an NFL game at the MOA these days. Stay away........must be a threat they aren't telling us about.
> Entering and escalators.


Yeah, that sounds a little strange...


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2073586 said:


> LOTS of Winter left.... Especially if it goes into April...


Late start to winter means that it will snow till like June right?


----------



## albhb3

not buck n aikman not buck n aikman not buck n aikman FAWK ME!


----------



## albhb3

Green Grass;2073589 said:


> Late start to winter means that it will snow till like June right?


I would imagine so

if your in the north west territories


----------



## skorum03

cbservicesllc;2073586 said:


> LOTS of Winter left.... Especially if it goes into April...


We said that last winter when all the snow melted in early December


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;2073585 said:


> never understood the draw to that place


Its convenient, every store you need in 1 spot. I go to Woodbury usually


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2073573 said:


> I've always thought of that place as a high value target. Sorry to say that but it's true.


Yea that explains all of the cops there the other day


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2073594 said:


> Its convenient, every store you need in 1 spot. I go to Woodbury usually


its called online shopping


----------



## Green Grass

albhb3;2073598 said:


> its called online shopping


It's called send your wife shopping.


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;2073598 said:


> its called online shopping


Yea i dont like buying clothes or shoes online.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2073600 said:


> Yea i dont like buying clothes or shoes online.


I haven't shopped for either in years. Don't wear out what I have and I just wear my work boots.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2073573 said:


> I've always thought of that place as a high value target. Sorry to say that but it's true.


If people don't realize it's a high value target, they have their head in the sand... Doesn't mean I don't go there, just means I'm on the lookout


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2073589 said:


> Late start to winter means that it will snow till like June right?


God I hope not...


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;2073569 said:


> Free, you dont already have one?


Use the free loosely. As soon as you get your free number the cost to comply starts adding up quick.


----------



## albhb3

djagusch;2073611 said:


> Use the free loosely. As soon as you get your free number the cost to comply starts adding up quick.


very true widot is on a inspection binge


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2073594 said:


> Its convenient, every store you need in 1 spot. I go to Woodbury usually


I go as much for the people watching. 
Oh, and the walking.....other malls get boring on lap 2-3. Never cover the same ground twice at the MOA. Dosnt hurt that is just down the road. Would I drive an hour just to go there....no.


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;2073605 said:


> if people don't realize it's a high value target, they have their head in the sand... Doesn't mean i don't go there, just means i'm packin' heat.


ifify.........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sure looks like we'll get minimal rain.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2073631 said:


> Sure looks like we'll get minimal rain.


I just want some snow!!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Fine.... looks like we'll get minimal moisture, if any.


----------



## unit28

I said Thursday from the git go
This morning I said we'd night is our best chance
Today NWS FINALLY put snow in on Thursday plus no mention of rain

been snowing in TX panhandle couple days now


----------



## IDST

LwnmwrMan22;2073566 said:


> https://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/registration/getting-started


This one says I owe $300



qualitycut;2073569 said:


> Free, you dont already have one?


New company


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snow has gotten further away.

This is through 6 pm FRIDAY.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You know how else I know it's not going to snow???


SSS hasn't been making an appearance.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2073677 said:


> You know how else I know it's not going to snow???
> 
> SSS hasn't been making an appearance.


He is crying over his melted rink


----------



## CityGuy

Smoked ribs and garlic mashed potatoes tonight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Our household was just talking about, when was the last time there wasn't an ice fishing season, if not locally, even on Mille Lacs.

Pretty sure Mille Lacs was hoping on a decent winter.


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;2073682 said:


> Our household was just talking about, when was the last time there wasn't an ice fishing season, if not locally, even on Mille Lacs.
> 
> Pretty sure Mille Lacs was hoping on a decent winter.


what constitutes the winter season for eyes up there does it have to be ice or can you fish from boat???


----------



## albhb3

9-4
8-5
..........................................


----------



## IDST

my meteo at 10-1 shows 2-3.5 12z monday


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jagext;2073701 said:


> my meteo at 10-1 shows 2-3.5 12z monday


They all do.....

What I don't understand, is the 18z GFS has roughly 3.5"-4", yet the multicolored map I posted has zero, which is the GFS too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2073676 said:


> Snow has gotten further away.
> 
> This is through 6 pm FRIDAY.


Yet this says the GFS has snow.










So do different sites interpret the GFS differently? I get interpreting a group of different models differently, but those two are just the GFS.


----------



## cbservicesllc

skorum03;2073593 said:


> We said that last winter when all the snow melted in early December


Yeah, but we also said it a few years back when we didn't have much snow by the end of December... Then in January someone kept saying "Winter's over" and it snowed 70" by May...


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2073677 said:


> You know how else I know it's not going to snow???
> 
> SSS hasn't been making an appearance.


Ha, this......


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2073707 said:


> Yet this says the GFS has snow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So do different sites interpret the GFS differently? I get interpreting a group of different models differently, but those two are just the GFS.


Maybe, the temps are all above freezing on meteo


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2073707 said:


> Yet this says the GFS has snow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So do different sites interpret the GFS differently? I get interpreting a group of different models differently, but those two are just the GFS.


I think the moisture is the same, but user input at different sources could change the algorithm, possibly? On the meteogram you can change ratios and some other checkboxes, whereas on the colored maps you get what you get


----------



## cbservicesllc

cbservicesllc;2073772 said:


> I think the moisture is the same, but user input at different sources could change the algorithm, possibly? On the meteogram you can change ratios and some other checkboxes, whereas on the colored maps you get what you get


On that subject, I turned the Max Temp in Profile checkbox on and turned the ratio to 7:1 (per Lwnmwrman from earlier)... The dark blue GFS (most recent) is gone till later in the week... Could be a good solution for borderline temps?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Just went to broadway for dinner. Just under two hours to get our food. My wings were super burnt everyone else's fries were cold. Both managers where hiding behind the bar with one server running around kissing ass. Crazy


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2073777 said:


> Just went to broadway for dinner. Just under two hours to get our food. My wings were super burnt everyone else's fries were cold. Both managers where hiding behind the bar with one server running around kissing ass. Crazy


Rogers I assume? That sucks, I love Broadway


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I guess it's best case scenario for tomorrow. No real moisture before 6 am, and by noonish we should know if there's any snow.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2073780 said:


> Rogers I assume? That sucks, I love Broadway


Yep. Gets worse every time I go there


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2073790 said:


> I guess it's best case scenario for tomorrow. No real moisture before 6 am, and by noonish we should know if there's any snow.


Agreed... Till the 3 AM update from NWS of "oh by the way, couple quick inches of snow incoming"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2073800 said:


> Agreed... Till the 3 AM update from NWS of "oh by the way, couple quick inches of snow incoming"


Or 6 hours of heavy snow. And the 5.5" on the meteo is correct.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2073805 said:


> Or 6 hours of heavy snow. And the 5.5" on the meteo is correct.


Well that would certainly make things interesting


----------



## beanz27

What did you guys get in the cities on Friday? We got a solid 4", this year seems to be no smaller events, mostly 3-5 inch snowfalls.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

beanz27;2073826 said:


> What did you guys get in the cities on Friday? We got a solid 4", this year seems to be no smaller events, mostly 3-5 inch snowfalls.


Drizzle......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## Polarismalibu

beanz27;2073826 said:


> What did you guys get in the cities on Friday? We got a solid 4", this year seems to be no smaller events, mostly 3-5 inch snowfalls.


Rain and a nap


----------



## IDST

LwnmwrMan22;2073828 said:


>


What are these saying. To small can't see it on my phone


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2073790 said:


> I guess it's best case scenario for tomorrow. No real moisture before 6 am, and by noonish we should know if there's any snow.


Witha high of 39?


----------



## Polarismalibu

jagext;2073831 said:


> What are these saying. To small can't see it on my phone


Nothing to 2" I think it says


----------



## qualitycut

jagext;2073831 said:


> What are these saying. To small can't see it on my phone


Keep the plows off


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jagext;2073831 said:


> What are these saying. To small can't see it on my phone


http://www.weather.gov/mpx/winter


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ian says more wet than white.


----------



## beanz27

Polarismalibu;2073830 said:


> Rain and a nap


Ouch, maybe I'm glad I'm here now lol. We've had two 3-5" snows now, and a couple sanding runs, a few sidewalk only days. This December has been about 2 times more then last year so far. Plus the supposed 6" I'm supposed to get Tues-Wednesday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2073840 said:


> Ian says more wet than white.


He also shows way more snow around Tuesday night than others are reporting.


----------



## Polarismalibu

beanz27;2073841 said:


> Ouch, maybe I'm glad I'm here now lol. We've had two 3-5" snows now, and a couple sanding runs, a few sidewalk only days. This December has been about 2 times more then last year so far. Plus the supposed 6" I'm supposed to get Tues-Wednesday.


Lucky! A couple like that a month would be perfect


----------



## banonea

beanz27;2073841 said:


> Ouch, maybe I'm glad I'm here now lol. We've had two 3-5" snows now, and a couple sanding runs, a few sidewalk only days. This December has been about 2 times more then last year so far. Plus the supposed 6" I'm supposed to get Tues-Wednesday.


We are thinking about a sacrifice to the snow gods.........


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;2073845 said:


> We are thinking about a sacrifice to the snow gods.........


Have to pick someone who wants it to snow the least


----------



## IDST

qualitycut;2073837 said:


> Keep the plows off


I guess we all know who is Mr negative here! 
All my bills are paid with my seasonal. But my fishing and drinking money comes per time


----------



## qualitycut

jagext;2073849 said:


> I guess we all know who is Mr negative here!
> All my bills are paid with my seasonal. But my fishing and drinking money comes per time


Just stating the facts.


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;2073847 said:


> Have to pick someone who wants it to snow the least


I do...........


----------



## IDST

Polarismalibu;2073847 said:


> Have to pick someone who wants it to snow the least


Quality volunteers


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2073847 said:


> Have to pick someone who wants it to snow the least


Ahh crap. I better go dark for a while


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2073847 said:


> Have to pick someone who wants it to snow the least


Whoa whoa whoa....hey now....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well crap. Novak just posted no accumulating snow tomorrow. Too warm.


----------



## qualitycut

You western guys might get some after all


THE GFS...ECMWF... AND NAM ARE IN DECENT AGREEMENT ON THE TIMING AND TRACK OF THE SURFACE AND UPPER LOWS... ESSENTIALLY TAKING THE SURFACE LOW OVER THE TWIN CITIES AROUND MIDDAY WEDNESDAY. SUCH A TRACK IS NOT FAVORABLE FOR SNOWFALL IN THE TWIN CITIES OR POINTS SOUTH AND EAST... BUT COULD BRING PLOWABLE SNOW TO THE WESTERN AND NORTHWEST PORTION OF THE FORECAST AREA. A QUICK GLANCE AT BASIC THICKNESSES MIGHT LEAD ONE TO BELIEVE DECENT SNOW COULD OCCUR FARTHER EAST... BUT THE TRACK OF THE LOW WILL DRAW WARM LOW-LEVEL TEMPERATURES INTO MOST OF THE FORECAST AREA... SO EVEN WHEN THE WARM NOSE ALOFT IS COOLED BELOW FREEZING IT LOOKS LIKE


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2073859 said:


> You western guys might get some after all
> 
> THE GFS...ECMWF... AND NAM ARE IN DECENT AGREEMENT ON THE TIMING AND TRACK OF THE SURFACE AND UPPER LOWS... ESSENTIALLY TAKING THE SURFACE LOW OVER THE TWIN CITIES AROUND MIDDAY WEDNESDAY. SUCH A TRACK IS NOT FAVORABLE FOR SNOWFALL IN THE TWIN CITIES OR POINTS SOUTH AND EAST... BUT COULD BRING PLOWABLE SNOW TO THE WESTERN AND NORTHWEST PORTION OF THE FORECAST AREA. A QUICK GLANCE AT BASIC THICKNESSES MIGHT LEAD ONE TO BELIEVE DECENT SNOW COULD OCCUR FARTHER EAST... BUT THE TRACK OF THE LOW WILL DRAW WARM LOW-LEVEL TEMPERATURES INTO MOST OF THE FORECAST AREA... SO EVEN WHEN THE WARM NOSE ALOFT IS COOLED BELOW FREEZING IT LOOKS LIKE


And what happens if the low tracks just a bit further SE.?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2073863 said:


> And what happens if the low tracks just a bit further SE.?


Nothing. Nothing happens at all.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2073863 said:


> And what happens if the low tracks just a bit further SE.?


Or a bit further Nw?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Quality.... Might wanna check out the new weather gal on 4.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2073864 said:


> Nothing. Nothing happens at all.


Touche. What if its just a tiny bit?



qualitycut;2073865 said:


> Or a bit further Nw?


More Rain.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

757 pm cst sun dec 13 2015

this hazardous weather outlook is for portions of central and
southern minnesota... And west central wisconsin.

.day one...tonight

winds will strengthen late tonight with gusts to 45 mph possible
from south central and east central minnesota to west central
wisconsin.

.days two through seven...monday through saturday

gusty winds will gradually subside late monday morning and
afternoon. Rain may turn to snow for a time from south central and
east central minnesota to west central wisconsin mid to late
monday morning before ending. Minor accumulations are possible...
Mainly on grassy areas.

Another storm system is forecast to affect the area on tuesday
night into wednesday night. Several inches of accumulating snow
appear possible at this time for west central minnesota.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Well since everyone seems to repost all of the readily avilable info from NWS... Here's my contribution. 

THERE HAVE BEEN SEVERAL LIGHTNING STRIKES IN THE DEFORMATION SNOW
BAND OVER WESTERN KS THIS EVENING. THIS WILL ROTATE NORTHEAST INTO
SERN MN AND WRN WI FOR MONDAY. HEAVY PRECIPITATION STILL LOOKS
LIKE A GOOD BET AND WITH THE STRONG LIFT IT IS CERTAINLY POSSIBLE
RAIN COULD MIX WITH OR CHANGE TO SNOW BY LATE MONDAY MORNING.
CAN/T RULE OUT SOME ACCUMULATION WITH HOW HEAVY IT COULD
FALL...BUT TEMPERATURES ARE LIKELY TO REMAIN ABOVE FREEZING AND
ANY SNOW WOULD PROBABLY LAST ONLY A FEW HOURS.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Now I'm nervous. Novak posted no snow, and SSS is posting.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2073875 said:


> Now I'm nervous. Novak posted no snow, and SSS is posting.


Hmmmm..........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2073879 said:


> Hmmmm..........


You missed my post from this afternoon??

I said it wasn't going to snow, cause you weren't here posting trying to file up the masses.

Or are you saying hmmmm from the 10:30 model runs?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2073882 said:


> You missed my post from this afternoon??
> 
> I said it wasn't going to snow, cause you weren't here posting trying to file up the masses.
> 
> Or are you saying hmmmm from the 10:30 model runs?


I'm trying to keep you on your toes. BTW I did miss your post and yes I am posting because I'm now watching. Just in case.


----------



## cbservicesllc

beanz27;2073841 said:


> Ouch, maybe I'm glad I'm here now lol. We've had two 3-5" snows now, and a couple sanding runs, a few sidewalk only days. This December has been about 2 times more then last year so far. Plus the supposed 6" I'm supposed to get Tues-Wednesday.


Lucky.....


----------



## beanz27

cbservicesllc;2073891 said:


> Lucky.....


Sometimes it makes living in ND worthwhile lol. Whats nice sometimes is the wind we get here can make a 1/2" snowfall something I have to plow. But the wind is a love/hate relationship for me.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2073875 said:


> Now I'm nervous. Novak posted no snow, and SSS is posting.


And if this isn't a CYA in the Weather Story Text...

"We will need to watch how the atmosphere cools Monday morning as several models indicate this may happen rapidly, allowing the rain to mix with and turn to heavy snow before ending."


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well, after those model runs...... I guess all you can say is "hmph".


----------



## cbservicesllc

beanz27;2073893 said:


> Sometimes it makes living in ND worthwhile lol. Whats nice sometimes is the wind we get here can make a 1/2" snowfall something I have to plow. But the wind is a love/hate relationship for me.


Oh I can imagine!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2073895 said:


> Well, after those model runs...... I guess all you can say is "hmph".


And sleep soundly tonight waiting to look out the window tomorrow morning...


----------



## skorum03

cbservicesllc;2073899 said:


> And sleep soundly tonight waiting to look out the window tomorrow morning...


As long as it doesn't start snowing until places are open, I don't mind.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2073882 said:


> You missed my post from this afternoon??
> 
> I said it wasn't going to snow, cause you weren't here posting trying to file up the masses.
> 
> Or are you saying hmmmm from the 10:30 model runs?


The flatline?


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;2073863 said:


> And what happens if the low tracks just a bit further SE.?


Easy enough to check spaghetti charts,
until Wednesday they all are way south east


----------



## Polarismalibu

It will snow now. Down a guy for the week


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2073875 said:


> Now I'm nervous. Novak posted no snow, and SSS is posting.


About the split


----------



## unit28

Last few runs something h as been setting up behind lmn22
The column is cold enough we'd night
This is Temps from surface to 500mb

After a few runs it hasn't moved


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;2073909 said:


> It will snow now. Down a guy for the week


And I'm up north right now......


----------



## NorthernProServ

30 right now up here kinda freezing drizzle happening


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;2073915 said:


> And I'm up north right now......


Wish I was... I knew I shoulda gone up anyways when the other guys backed out. Sounds like I'm gonna have a busy week now.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2073909 said:


> It will snow now. Down a guy for the week


Call me if you need me....:waving:


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2073843 said:


> Lucky! A couple like that a week would be perfect


IFIFUs................


----------



## Polarismalibu

Watching how it's made they are making fisher plows.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I got .9" of snow for Rogers today now


----------



## SnowGuy73

38° windy, drizzle.


----------



## albhb3

Lovely just lost 4L AND 8lh


----------



## CityGuy

35° cloudy and windy


----------



## CityGuy

Holy windy batman.


----------



## SnowGuy73

It's absolutely pouring....

I wish it was 10° colder.


----------



## CityGuy

Starting to mist out.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Steady rain here...

#I'mDreamingofaBrownChristmas :realmad:


----------



## CityGuy

Can't believe Christmas is 10 days away.


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;2073980 said:


> Can't believe Christmas is 10 days away.


And the new year is 3 weeks away.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

And 7 more days til the days get longer


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Daylight starts getting longer in a week.

Sun angles start getting higher.


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

LwnmwrMan22;2073986 said:


> Daylight starts getting longer in a week.
> 
> Sun angles start getting higher.


This is seriously a highlight in my household. There is a big red circle around the date on the calendar.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

3 months and 1 week until the official start of spring. Maybe winter?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Novak's impact map shows the low going directly over me. Channel 5 showed it to the south more


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2074004 said:


> Novak's impact map shows the low going directly over me. Channel 5 showed it to the south more


Did you get your farming done?? Of are the fields too wet?

Talked to some guys around here, they wanted to at least get some chiseling done since the ground isn't froze, but it's just too wet.


----------



## snowman55

Brown Xmas? Green Xmas. Seriously thinking about cutting some lawns. 

China needs to stop producing so mulch co2


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We have more sleet than rain.


----------



## snowman55

Just got a salt request by you.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;2074022 said:


> Just got a salt request by you.


Concrete is very slick here.

Grass is white from sleet.


----------



## Bill1090

albhb3;2073946 said:


> Lovely just lost 4L AND 8lh


I told you not to pull the lever!


----------



## Bill1090

We are at 2.5" of rain since yesterday morning. 

Flood warning on a few rivers.

Just got a call to build a retaining wall.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sleet is trying to add up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2074029 said:


> We are at 2.5" of rain since yesterday morning.
> 
> Flood warning on a few rivers.
> 
> Just got a call to build a retaining wall.


With sandbags??


----------



## mnlefty

CityGuy;2073980 said:


> Can't believe Christmas is 10 days away.


9 days until we leave for Florida for 11 days on Christmas eve.

#ohgoodforyou


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2074034 said:


> With sandbags??


Haha. Nope........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got to Forest Lake, no sleet or ice anywhere. 

Hopefully it's flakes that fall tomorrow night and not sleet. I think flakes would have just melted off this morning, whereas the harder sleet had a hard time melting.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## cbservicesllc

You guys usually service and do oil changes on your mowers and stuff now or in the Spring?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2074082 said:


> You guys usually service and do oil changes on your mowers and stuff now or in the Spring?


Usually in the spring, but mostly because they're usually buried in the trailer in the snow.

Might get them out next week and do it if it's 40 out.


----------



## wenzelosllc

cbservicesllc;2074082 said:


> You guys usually service and do oil changes on your mowers and stuff now or in the Spring?


Now. Keeps the gunk from settling out and any acids or other containments from causing damage.


----------



## wenzelosllc

snowman55;2074018 said:


> Brown Xmas? Green Xmas. Seriously thinking about cutting some lawns.
> 
> China needs to stop producing so mulch co2


Friend's dad was out mulching leaves over the weekend. I have some spots near the house that are still growing and probably should get mowed.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

wenzelosllc;2074087 said:


> Now. Keeps the gunk from settling out and any acids or other containments from causing damage.


I know guys always say that, but I've never had issues because of that. 
Just like the guys that change oil every 50 hours. I don't do that either.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2074008 said:


> Did you get your farming done?? Of are the fields too wet?
> 
> Talked to some guys around here, they wanted to at least get some chiseling done since the ground isn't froze, but it's just too wet.


We've been done for a long time


----------



## cbservicesllc

wenzelosllc;2074087 said:


> Now. Keeps the gunk from settling out and any acids or other containments from causing damage.


Copy that... I usually do it when we put stuff away, just didn't know if there was any advantage to Spring time...


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;2074082 said:


> You guys usually service and do oil changes on your mowers and stuff now or in the Spring?


I do it in the spring, that way their is no breakdown in the oil......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;2074107 said:


> I do it in the spring, that way their is no breakdown in the oil......


See? That too. Then there are the guys who do it in the fall AND the spring.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2074110 said:


> See? That too. Then there are the guys who do it in the fall AND the spring.


I would think fall is best, i would rather have new oil sitting in there all winter.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2074110 said:


> See? That too. Then there are the guys who do it in the fall AND the spring.


Waste of money. wait till spring. gives you a chance to check things out and make sure no critters made a home over the winter as well.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea;2074107 said:


> I do it in the spring, that way their is no breakdown in the oil......


Hmmm... good points


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Snowing, sleeting and raining


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2074118 said:


> Snowing, sleeting and raining


only rain here.... bout ready to break a few things so I am less prepared so it will snow


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well at least I'll get a sidewalk salt run out of this


----------



## Doughboy12

Rain is getting "harder." 
It's not raining harder, the drops are getting harder. 





Sleet?


----------



## qualitycut

I have over 1.75 in rain gauge, i emptied it friday.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2074123 said:


> I have over 1.75 in rain gauge, i emptied it friday.


I forgot to put mine out. Last time it froze solid.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

The snow is starting to accumulate 




































































In grass and decks


----------



## Ranger620

Just got a salting call for Plymouth


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2074120 said:


> Well at least I'll get a sidewalk salt run out of this


Same here, probably early this afternoon.


----------



## wenzelosllc

LwnmwrMan22;2074089 said:


> I know guys always say that, but I've never had issues because of that.
> Just like the guys that change oil every 50 hours. I don't do that either.


I have a homeowner grade Toro that NEVER has had an oil change, just occasional top offs, and it has ran fine for close to 20 years so I can see where it doesn't matter but I feel better with fresh stuff in.

I also find I have more time to do it now than in the Spring. But to each their own. I guess as long as it gets changed somewhat regularly that's all that matters.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2074129 said:


> Same here, probably early this afternoon.


I'm going to load up now


----------



## djagusch

cbservicesllc;2074082 said:


> You guys usually service and do oil changes on your mowers and stuff now or in the Spring?


What's this service and oil change stuff you speak of?

Thought once you bought it it would run on hopes and dreams.


----------



## banonea

wenzelosllc;2074130 said:


> I have a homeowner grade Toro that NEVER has had an oil change, just occasional top offs, and it has ran fine for close to 20 years so I can see where it doesn't matter but I feel better with fresh stuff in.
> 
> I also find I have more time to do it now than in the Spring. But to each their own. I guess as long as it gets changed somewhat regularly that's all that matters.


this is true. did a oil change on a friends push mower. never did one from new, over 20 years old and has ran great.


----------



## IDST

Polarismalibu;2074131 said:


> I'm going to load up now





cbservicesllc;2074129 said:


> Same here, probably early this afternoon.





Ranger620;2074127 said:


> Just got a salting call for Plymouth


Are lots getting icy or just sidewalks?

I have blue all around me on the radar but green's in the metro. Channel 5 radar


----------



## banonea

just starting to get sleet here.........


----------



## SnowGuy73

Getting slushy.


----------



## Ranger620

Levi the guy that stabbed and killed the other fisherman got not guilty on all accounts


----------



## snowman55

10 salt trucks on the road its freezing all over metro. This wasn't supposed to happen.

I better raise my salt prices again if that's all we are going to do this winter.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jagext;2074134 said:


> Are lots getting icy or just sidewalks?
> 
> I have blue all around me on the radar but green's in the metro. Channel 5 radar


The call I got from a daycare in MG was that their parking lot was "getting slick" and they asked us to come do it this afternoon before pickup.


----------



## dieselplw

Still hoping for a quick inch of snow


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

More greasy than slippery in **** rapids. Headed out to try the new salter


----------



## qualitycut

Just wet here even with ice falling


----------



## qualitycut

Back to rain


----------



## djagusch

Salt call for bank in chisago


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Ranger620;2074138 said:


> Levi the guy that stabbed and killed the other fisherman got not guilty on all accounts


Good, obviously we didn't get all the facts but it sure seemed like the other guy was the aggressor


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2074138 said:


> Levi the guy that stabbed and killed the other fisherman got not guilty on all accounts


Wow.... Didn't expect that... That kid got a new lease on life... Too bad he'll be tortured knowing he killed a guy...


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2074149 said:


> Good, obviously we didn't get all the facts but it sure seemed like the other guy was the aggressor


And that is why you mind your own business.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2074154 said:


> And that is why you mind your own business.


This....................and don't cross a river looking for a fight.


----------



## unit28

Snow moving south


----------



## ryde307

Got a call for one site but things were alot more slippery an hour ago. Now just wet.


----------



## Bill1090

Looks like 1/2"+ in Eau Claire right now...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So are you guys saying I should leave Mystic??


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2074178 said:


> So are you guys saying I should leave Mystic??


No, it was a light slush now it's melted.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

about 1/2" on my deck railing. 9 miles to the west in town, not really any accumilation


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;2074183 said:


> No, it was a light slush now it's melted.


This.

It would be a pretty nice winter if temps had been 10* cooler the last month.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2074183 said:


> No, it was a light slush now it's melted.


Eh, I left before I COMPLETELY pulled a quality.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2074190 said:


> Eh, I left before I COMPLETELY pulled a quality.


Lol starting to lose some money?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2074192 said:


> Lol starting to lose some money?


I was up $800, left being up $200. All on 1¢ slots.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2074196 said:


> I was up $800, left being up $200. All on 1¢ slots.


Could call.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'd get up on slots, then lose it trying to win real money on blackjack.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Main thing is the $200 is what the gift costs for my parents. So I'm good!!


----------



## snowman55

Back up north for 3rd app of salt same property. Guess I could do this 40 times this winter and come out ok.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;2074202 said:


> Back up north for 3rd app of salt same property. Guess I could do this 40 times this winter and come out ok.


Pretty sure I know where you're at. And that explains why it changed hands.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

People salting all over by Southdale. Not even slick out. Reliable, Arteka, all the big boys.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2074197 said:


> Could call.....


Same thing I was thinking!


----------



## qualitycut

snowman55;2074202 said:


> Back up north for 3rd app of salt same property. Guess I could do this 40 times this winter and come out ok.


3rd app for this? Nice


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2074197 said:


> Could call.....


Problem is, I don't sit in one spot and just grind out a win. I bounce all over. Literally sit at a machine and if it doesn't pay in 6-7 spins, I'm onto the next one.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Sloppy and slick in Eau Claire. Saw 5 in the ditch. 1 every 5 miles on 94 east and west.


----------



## cbservicesllc

MNPLOWCO;2074218 said:


> Sloppy and slick in Eau Claire. Saw 5 in the ditch. 1 every 5 miles on 94 east and west.


He's alive!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO;2074218 said:


> Sloppy and slick in Eau Claire. Saw 5 in the ditch. 1 every 5 miles on 94 east and west.


Good to see you around MNPLOW.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dahl said a CHANCE of SOME snow, not alot.





Then he ends the segment saying a couple of inches not out of the question, and he'll keep us updated.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2074226 said:


> Dahl said a CHANCE of SOME snow, not alot.
> 
> Then he ends the segment saying a couple of inches not out of the question, and he'll keep us updated.


Of course. ......

For when?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

10a-12:35p Beltrami County - Nearly 50 people had to be rescued from the East side of Upper Red Lake after several sheets of ice broke up, stranding them with their ice houses.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2074227 said:


> Of course. ......
> 
> For when?


Tuesday night / Wednesday morning.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2074228 said:


> 10a-12:35p Beltrami County - Nearly 50 people had to be rescued from the East side of Upper Red Lake after several sheets of ice broke up, stranding them with their ice houses.


No thanks. ....


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2074229 said:


> Tuesday night / Wednesday morning.


Should have had 4 inches by now according to gfs. Suns coming out


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Saw two different guys putting salt down like it's -15


----------



## skorum03

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2074236 said:


> Saw two different guys putting salt down like it's -15


Have to use it up so they don't have to store it all summer since it isn't going to snow this year.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2074236 said:


> Saw two different guys putting salt down like it's -15


That's what the walks looked like around SouthDale.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

skorum03;2074239 said:


> Have to use it up so they don't have to store it all summer since it isn't going to snow this year.


Should have taken a pic, it was bad


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22;2074224 said:


> Good to see you around MNPLOW.


Always around....your my main source of reading material during my morning constitutional.


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2074236 said:


> Saw two different guys putting salt down like it's -15


My city was one of them. Stuff is almost dry the winds blowing so hard.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

MNPLOWCO;2074244 said:


> Always around....your my main source of reading material during my morning constitutional.


Remind me not to borrow your phone


----------



## qualitycut

Unless you're charging by the ton you think you would go as light as possible


----------



## albhb3

well I made it back, new tranny on order.... still don't know how you loose 3 while 50 miles into wi 29. largest snow flakes ive ever seen around Stanley wi. absolutely huge. Got a 3 hour nap and got paid for it as well, you can call me city guy


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;2074245 said:


> My city was one of them. Stuff is almost dry the winds blowing so hard.


Just out hitting the problem children, like the one that they must have thought water would run UP hill out of the loading dock


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2074232 said:


> Should have had 4 inches by now according to gfs. Suns coming out


Yeah, Dahl has to say "couple inches possible" every 3-4 days so you stay tuned in.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Screw it I'm hitting everything


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;2074259 said:


> Yeah, Dahl has to say "couple inches possible" every 3-4 days so you stay tuned in.


Drama Dave


----------



## Ranger620

Well lava rock is no longer an option. $220 a ton back to limestone but not liking $30-40 a ton either


----------



## CityGuy

Well that was fun. 12 tons of salt and 300 gallons of Apex applied. Roads turned to crap fast out here.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2074264 said:


> Well lava rock is no longer an option. $220 a ton back to limestone but not liking $30-40 a ton either


30-40 a ton? You should be able to get it for under 10 from a pit. Crushed or what?


----------



## skorum03

Snowed pretty hard in river falls for the past three hours and still barely sticking to grass


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OMG. Dahl just said on his latest update a system is coming in Sunday/Monday which is worth watching.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just went past snowmans truck heading back south......


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2074272 said:


> OMG. Dahl just said on his latest update a system is coming in Sunday/Monday which is worth watching.


Yea count on it, every week he says something about a storm a week out


----------



## qualitycut

Even though it's expected to dry out by Friday, another system will start to take shape out West, which should cause more rain and snow to move in over the weekend.* Right now it looks as though it'll be mostly snow, which could amount to a couple of inches again, but the track of this system is bound to change as well, so please check back for updates.* Even though Saturday will still be pretty chilly with highs in the 20s, Sunday should warm back into the 30s.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2074267 said:


> 30-40 a ton? You should be able to get it for under 10 from a pit. Crushed or what?


3/4 minus is what I would use. That was the price hasan told me. Not sure if there is a pit around here. Is there?


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2074284 said:


> 3/4 minus is what I would use. That was the price hasan told me. Not sure if there is a pit around here. Is there?


How many tons you need?

I got 18 ton delivered for like 250 or so


----------



## IDST

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2074263 said:


> Drama Dave


Salting everything?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;2074284 said:


> 3/4 minus is what I would use. That was the price hasan told me. Not sure if there is a pit around here. Is there?


I would call a pit and see what they can get you a load for. When I needed a 100 ton of 2.5" blue trap, they had a guy haul it to St. Anthony cheaper than I could buy it for with a triaxle dump.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2074288 said:


> How many tons you need?
> 
> I got 18 ton delivered for like 250 or so


Not sure. Mud is about 8-10" deep so depends on how much mixes in before it firms up. Minimum size pad maybe 50' x 50''.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2074278 said:


> Even though it's expected to dry out by Friday, another system will start to take shape out West, which should cause more rain and snow to move in over the weekend.* Right now it looks as though it'll be mostly snow, which could amount to a couple of inches again, but the track of this system is bound to change as well, so please check back for updates.* Even though Saturday will still be pretty chilly with highs in the 20s, Sunday should warm back into the 30s.


I have highs in mid 40's next week


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2074231 said:


> No thanks. ....


Agreed....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snowing in Forest Lake now.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2074240 said:


> That's what the walks looked like around SouthDale.


It's Edina... payup payup payup


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2074264 said:


> Well lava rock is no longer an option. $220 a ton back to limestone but not liking $30-40 a ton either


Yeah but a ton should be like 10 yards shouldn't it? Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2074301 said:


> Yeah but a ton should be like 10 yards shouldn't it? Thumbs Up


Uh, he's not talking Mulch there buddy.


----------



## Greenery

Ranger620;2074264 said:


> Well lava rock is no longer an option. $220 a ton back to limestone but not liking $30-40 a ton either


I was way off on price.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2074298 said:


> Snowing in Forest Lake now.


35 rain here


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;2074267 said:


> 30-40 a ton? You should be able to get it for under 10 from a pit. Crushed or what?


For class 2,5 yes. 3/4 minus limestone is in the low 20's.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2074302 said:


> Uh, he's not talking Mulch there buddy.


Probably weighs the same


----------



## Ranger620

Greenery;2074303 said:


> I was way off on price.


At least it was just telling me a price and not on a job lol b

If it freezes I can smooth it out and be fine until spring but no luck there


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2074301 said:


> Yeah but a ton should be like 10 yards shouldn't it? Thumbs Up


That would be nice. I didn't ask after hearing the price


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2074306 said:


> Probably weighs the same


Shoot, you're right. I was thinking CB was talking about Limestone.

But yeah, you're right. I read it wrong.


----------



## snowman55

LwnmwrMan22;2074273 said:


> Just went past snowmans truck heading back south......


Was it the white one or the black one?


----------



## qualitycut

snowman55;2074313 said:


> Was it the white one or the black one?


#blacktrucksmatter


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;2074313 said:


> Was it the white one or the black one?


Neither........


----------



## Polarismalibu

Guess I won't be going to red lake for a bit


----------



## snowman55

qualitycut;2074319 said:


> #blacktrucksmatter


Guess I left some out.

White, Black, tan, brown, yellow, red.

That should cover everyone


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2074331 said:


> Guess I won't be going to red lake for a bit


Be more like going IN Red Lake.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;2074284 said:


> 3/4 minus is what I would use. That was the price hasan told me. Not sure if there is a pit around here. Is there?


Annandale Rock Product in Annandale


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Back to 35° again sun poked out for a couple minutes


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;2074343 said:


> Annandale Rock Product in Annandale


I'll give them a call tomorrow probably to late stuff is gonna turn to a block of ice soon


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;2074284 said:


> 3/4 minus is what I would use. That was the price hasan told me. Not sure if there is a pit around here. Is there?


DNE excavating in Waverly. He could truck it. Let me know if you need his number.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2074335 said:


> Be more like going IN Red Lake.


They didn't go in. They were just trolling on a ice sheet


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2074312 said:


> Shoot, you're right. I was thinking CB was talking about Limestone.
> 
> But yeah, you're right. I read it wrong.


Yeah, no idea how much lava rock compares... but it's pretty dang light... I would think 5 or 6 times lighter at least


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2074349 said:


> They didn't go in. They were just trolling on a ice sheet


Be fun, thinking the crappies were biting real real light since the bobber is always going to the one side of the hole.

Step out to take a leak and think "did we really walk this far out??".


----------



## qualitycut

Wonder if they were able to get thier wheelers off the ice


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2074373 said:


> Wonder if they were able to get thier wheelers off the ice


Yes it blew back in and closed up


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2074354 said:


> Be fun, thinking the crappies were biting real real light since the bobber is always going to the one side of the hole.
> 
> Step out to take a leak and think "did we really walk this far out??".


Had that happen on Mille lacs once. Not a fun feeling


----------



## Green Grass

snowman55;2074332 said:


> Guess I left some out.
> 
> White, Black, tan, brown, yellow, red.
> 
> That should cover everyone


Here thought that they where all red


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;2074348 said:


> DNE excavating in Waverly. He could truck it. Let me know if you need his number.


I can pick up with my trailer no sense I paying someone when I'm sitting home watching tv. By the time I decide what's the best route it will be frozen


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2074354 said:


> Be fun, thinking the crappies were biting real real light since the bobber is always going to the one side of the hole.
> 
> Step out to take a leak and think "did we really walk this far out??".


Here's the real problem. Float across the line and end up in the reservation and end up getting fines and your equipment taken


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2074403 said:


> Here's the real problem. Float across the line and end up in the reservation and end up getting fines and your equipment taken


Yeah what will they do take the ice sheet your floating on haha


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

Ranger620;2074397 said:


> I can pick up with my trailer no sense I paying someone when I'm sitting home watching tv. By the time I decide what's the best route it will be frozen


Barton, plaisteds, aggregate industries. All in elk river, but if hassan isn't too far for you then these might work. I would go to one of these. Call and get a quote delivered or f.o.b.


----------



## skorum03

Accu showing 47 degrees on Christmas Eve. Wtf


----------



## andersman02

How's the weather been up there?

Hasn't been the best here in Turks. ...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So the models show 2" over 2 days. 

I think the "interesting" time is about 33 hours from now.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;2074397 said:


> I can pick up with my trailer no sense I paying someone when I'm sitting home watching tv. By the time I decide what's the best route it will be frozen


Sorry meant he has a pit in Waverly and could also truck it if you needed it.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2074408 said:


> Yeah what will they do take the ice sheet your floating on haha


True. I was thinking it was thick enough for a four wheeler but I bet not. You'd still get a fine o bet. Flasher and rods taken


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2074423 said:


> True. I was thinking it was thick enough for a four wheeler but I bet not. You'd still get a fine o bet. Flasher and rods taken


Yea seen a pic with wheelers on the floating ice


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2074397 said:


> I can pick up with my trailer no sense I paying someone when I'm sitting home watching tv. By the time I decide what's the best route it will be frozen


Yea but it might be cheaper to have them deliver it depending on amount.


----------



## albhb3

andersman02;2074413 said:


> how's the weather been up there?
> 
> Hasn't been the best here in turks. ...


humble brag gtfoh


----------



## albhb3

boy Darwin sure is taking out allot of idiots on the rails


----------



## albhb3

skorum03;2074412 said:


> Accu showing 47 degrees on Christmas Eve. Wtf


yeah baby you can bet your arse the states gonna make a ton of mooolah if its that warm


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2074426 said:


> Yea but it might be cheaper to have them deliver it depending on amount.


me thinks he should just send them down to happy jolly farm less work and a full freezer


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2074373 said:


> Wonder if they were able to get thier wheelers off the ice


Sounds like it....


----------



## Bill1090

andersman02;2074413 said:


> How's the weather been up there?
> 
> Hasn't been the best here in Turks. ...


No it looks just terrible there.

Lucky *******!


----------



## albhb3

holy cow I figured the up would have some snow by now


----------



## albhb3

Bill1090;2074438 said:


> No it looks just terrible there.
> 
> Lucky *******!


but did he motorboat them that's the Q


----------



## TKLAWN

albhb3;2074439 said:


> holy cow I figured the up would have some snow by now


Snowing there now.


----------



## Greenery

andersman02;2074413 said:


> How's the weather been up there?
> 
> Hasn't been the best here in Turks. ...


Looking good, congrats!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2074417 said:


> So the models show 2" over 2 days.
> 
> I think the "interesting" time is about 33 hours from now.


Didnt see anything interesting just mid to high 30s , what you see?


----------



## Ranger620

Chevy is fixed skid is fixed. Pick everything up tomorrow and I'm done


----------



## Bill1090

Did anyone see the accumulation map NWS just posted on FB?


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2074447 said:


> Did anyone see the accumulation map NWS just posted on FB?


For tuesday Wednesday?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2074423 said:


> True. I was thinking it was thick enough for a four wheeler but I bet not. You'd still get a fine o bet. Flasher and rods taken


It is thick enough for a wheeler. It's just its so big of a lake the wind broke it free close to shore


----------



## Greenery

Has anyone replaced the pins/bushings for the bobtach before? Both my tilt pins and cylinder ram pins are really sloppy.

Easy job or bring it in?


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2074462 said:


> Has anyone replaced the pins/bushings for the bobtach before? Both my tilt pins and cylinder ram pins are really sloppy.
> 
> Easy job or bring it in?


 Are you talking about the bolts that hold the what would be handles if you didnt have the bobtach


----------



## SSS Inc.

Greenery;2074462 said:


> Has anyone replaced the pins/bushings for the bobtach before? Both my tilt pins and cylinder ram pins are really sloppy.
> 
> Easy job or bring it in?


I have many times!:waving: I would say its easy.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2074452 said:


> For tuesday Wednesday?


Yes........


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2074465 said:


> Yes........


Yea more no snow for me.


----------



## IDST

Greenery;2074462 said:


> Has anyone replaced the pins/bushings for the bobtach before? Both my tilt pins and cylinder ram pins are really sloppy.
> 
> Easy job or bring it in?


Super easy. 45 -1 hour


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;2074462 said:


> Has anyone replaced the pins/bushings for the bobtach before? Both my tilt pins and cylinder ram pins are really sloppy.
> 
> Easy job or bring it in?


It's not to bad. With all the extra time we have lately it's not worth taking in


----------



## IDST

Bill1090;2074447 said:


> Did anyone see the accumulation map NWS just posted on FB?


At least there's a chance for two inches all be 4% chance!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2074445 said:


> Didnt see anything interesting just mid to high 30s , what you see?


Just early Wednesday morning. If it snows hard enough to actually stick then the rest will stay on top of it.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2074476 said:


> Just early Wednesday morning. If it snows hard enough to actually stick then the rest will stay on top of it.


Besides the fact it will be 38 at 2am and 40 the next day. For me anyway


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have 2.1" on the hourly from 7 pm Tuesday to 7 pm Thursday. .8" from midnight to 6 am Wednesday morning with a low of 34, with rising temps.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2074480 said:


> I have 2.1" on the hourly from 7 pm Tuesday to 7 pm Thursday. .8" from midnight to 6 am Wednesday morning with a low of 34, with rising temps.


Yea to warm....


----------



## qualitycut

Not sure why your worried


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2074482 said:


> Not sure why your worried


3 degree swing south and we have that same snow from last time.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I love this song.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2074417 said:


> So the models show 2" over 2 days.
> 
> I think the "interesting" time is about 33 hours from now.


Ratios running about 4-6:1... I see a lot of slush in our future unfortunately...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ratio of 5:1???


----------



## Ranger620

Greenery;2074462 said:


> Has anyone replaced the pins/bushings for the bobtach before? Both my tilt pins and cylinder ram pins are really sloppy.
> 
> Easy job or bring it in?


Like others said not to bad. The pin on the inside is tapered or was on the older ones I was doing (2001) and older. It helped to have an impact to tighten it. For me anyway that was easier. The first I did with a ratchet and struggled.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2074486 said:


> I love this song.


I figured it would be........


----------



## SSS Inc.

6 p.m Wednesday is when I start making ice.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2074490 said:


> I figured it would be........


I'm not a country fan but the Dolly/ Kenny Christmas album just makes me feel warm and cozy inside.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Yes!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2074491 said:


> 6 p.m Wednesday is when I start making ice.


Hopefully. Means Wild Mountain will start making snow again.


----------



## IDST

LwnmwrMan22;2074484 said:


> 3 degree swing south and we have that same snow from last time.


Good thing it doesn't have to be 32 to snow! I've seen plenty of snow at 35 degrees


----------



## Polarismalibu

I was just listening to a Christmas song too lol


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2074497 said:


> Hopefully. Means Wild Mountain will start making snow again.


Even if the highs go back up to the upper 30's if we can get overnight lows in the 20's I can do this. Same thing two years ago I think.?


----------



## cbservicesllc

albhb3;2074433 said:


> yeah baby you can bet your arse the states gonna make a ton of mooolah if its that warm


Huh???????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2074499 said:


> I was just listening to a Christmas song too lol


Best Chirstmas song / version there is....


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2074502 said:


> Best Chirstmas song / version there is....


That's a-ight. Their no Mariah Carey though.


----------



## qualitycut

I cant stand Christmas music


----------



## qualitycut

jagext;2074498 said:


> Good thing it doesn't have to be 32 to snow! I've seen plenty of slop at 35 degrees


Fixed it.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;2074447 said:


> Did anyone see the accumulation map NWS just posted on FB?


The one that shows less than an inch for MSP and like 1 inch for me? So?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;2074462 said:


> Has anyone replaced the pins/bushings for the bobtach before? Both my tilt pins and cylinder ram pins are really sloppy.
> 
> Easy job or bring it in?


I've heard it's fairly easy


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2074480 said:


> I have 2.1" on the hourly from 7 pm Tuesday to 7 pm Thursday. .8" from midnight to 6 am Wednesday morning with a low of 34, with rising temps.


About the same except 1.7 and .6 overnight Tuesday... Good chances of sleet between 3AM and 9AM... Wednesday will certainly be a morning to watch...


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2074505 said:


> I cant stand Christmas music


The ******* versions are funny


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2074505 said:


> I cant stand Christmas music


You suck........


----------



## Bill1090

cbservicesllc;2074510 said:


> The one that shows less than an inch for MSP and like 1 inch for me? So?


I was just saying they had a map up incase anyone wanted to look....


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2074520 said:


> You suck........


The music sucks.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2074525 said:


> The music sucks.


Nothing makes you happy. Whats wrong with you>??????


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2074523 said:


> I was just saying they had a map up incase anyone wanted to look....


Yea, earlier i thought they has a rainfall map up or something


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2074526 said:


> Nothing makes you happy. Whats wrong with you>??????


No snow makes me happy. Why dont you like country music? Whats the difference.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;2074523 said:


> I was just saying they had a map up incase anyone wanted to look....


Ahhhhhhhhhh okay, thought maybe I was missing something... hahaha Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2074530 said:


> No......... snow makes me happy. Why dont you like country music? Whats the difference.


Since when do you like snow?


----------



## qualitycut

And i dont really hate Christmas music just dont listen to it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2074526 said:


> Nothing makes you happy. Whats wrong with you>??????


He needs a new Mrs. Quality Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2074532 said:


> Since when do you like snow?


Lol nice one. I personally dont care of it snows. I didnt complain last time. I embraced it.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2074535 said:


> He needs a new Mrs. Quality Thumbs Up


Or something to do, starting to go crazy already.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2074538 said:


> Or something to do, starting to go crazy already.


That's my problem completely out of stuff to do


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So I went to Best Buy to get a new keyboard / mouse combo and a new higher end router.

Keyboard was on sale for $49.99, BBY price matched Amazon down to $40.99. The router was $299, price matched to Amazon down to $266.66.

I was going to pay and gave the guy my money. He paused, said "here, hold onto your money, I need a manager".

Apparently I was supposed to get a $30 gift card for buying this router. 

Manager came over, and asked since they already price matched to Amazon for $30, that the buyer (me) was okay not getting the gift card, which I was, assuming they wouldn't give me the gift card since Amazon didn't offer one.

She said "nope, give him the gift card too, Merry Christmas". SWEET!! Price matched PLUS another $30.

I got my change, got my gift card, got my boys and headed to Chipotle.

Got to Chipotle, took my money out to pay.....  I still had my $400. I never gave it to the guy after he gave it back to me to look for the manager.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2074538 said:


> Or something to do, starting to go crazy already.


You should coach a hockey team. Its keeping me busy this year.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2074540 said:


> So I went to Best Buy to get a new keyboard / mouse combo and a new higher end router.
> 
> Keyboard was on sale for $49.99, BBY price matched Amazon down to $40.99. The router was $299, price matched to Amazon down to $266.66.
> 
> I was going to pay and gave the guy my money. He paused, said "here, hold onto your money, I need a manager".
> 
> Apparently I was supposed to get a $30 gift card for buying this router.
> 
> Manager came over, and asked since they already price matched to Amazon for $30, that the buyer (me) was okay not getting the gift card, which I was, assuming they wouldn't give me the gift card since Amazon didn't offer one.
> 
> She said "nope, give him the gift card too, Merry Christmas". SWEET!! Price matched PLUS another $30.
> 
> I got my change, got my gift card, got my boys and headed to Chipotle.
> 
> Got to Chipotle, took my money out to pay.....  I still had my $400. I never gave it to the guy after he gave it back to me to look for the manager.


And now the cops are chasing Lwnmwrman


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2074540 said:


> So I went to Best Buy to get a new keyboard / mouse combo and a new higher end router.
> 
> Keyboard was on sale for $49.99, BBY price matched Amazon down to $40.99. The router was $299, price matched to Amazon down to $266.66.
> 
> I was going to pay and gave the guy my money. He paused, said "here, hold onto your money, I need a manager".
> 
> Apparently I was supposed to get a $30 gift card for buying this router.
> 
> Manager came over, and asked since they already price matched to Amazon for $30, that the buyer (me) was okay not getting the gift card, which I was, assuming they wouldn't give me the gift card since Amazon didn't offer one.
> 
> She said "nope, give him the gift card too, Merry Christmas". SWEET!! Price matched PLUS another $30.
> 
> I got my change, got my gift card, got my boys and headed to Chipotle.
> 
> Got to Chipotle, took my money out to pay.....  I still had my $400. I never gave it to the guy after he gave it back to me to look for the manager.


Now you should go back and make it right. Just sayin......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2074542 said:


> And now the cops are chasing Lwnmwrman


You should have seen how white my 13 year old got once I explained to him what happened. He couldn't get out of Chipotle fast enough.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2074543 said:


> Now you should go back and make it right. Just sayin......


I did. Called the wife and said we were going to be 30 minutes longer, explained to her what happened.

Went back, asked for the manager that assisted on the gift card, gave her the money and explained to her what happened.

She was very grateful, said she was shocked that someone would be so honest.


----------



## IDST

LwnmwrMan22;2074540 said:


> So I went to Best Buy to get a new keyboard / mouse combo and a new higher end router.
> 
> Keyboard was on sale for $49.99, BBY price matched Amazon down to $40.99. The router was $299, price matched to Amazon down to $266.66.
> 
> I was going to pay and gave the guy my money. He paused, said "here, hold onto your money, I need a manager".
> 
> Apparently I was supposed to get a $30 gift card for buying this router.
> 
> Manager came over, and asked since they already price matched to Amazon for $30, that the buyer (me) was okay not getting the gift card, which I was, assuming they wouldn't give me the gift card since Amazon didn't offer one.
> 
> She said "nope, give him the gift card too, Merry Christmas". SWEET!! Price matched PLUS another $30.
> 
> I got my change, got my gift card, got my boys and headed to Chipotle.
> 
> Got to Chipotle, took my money out to pay.....  I still had my $400. I never gave it to the guy after he gave it back to me to look for the manager.


You'll pay for it one way or another. Especially if you eat Chipotle. Can you say salmonella poisoning


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2074546 said:


> I did. Called the wife and said we were going to be 30 minutes longer, explained to her what happened.
> 
> Went back, asked for the manager that assisted on the gift card, gave her the money and explained to her what happened.
> 
> She was very grateful, said she was shocked that someone would be so honest.


I knew you would. The sad thing is so many wouldn't.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jagext;2074548 said:


> You'll pay for it one way or another. Especially if you eat Chipotle. Can you say salmonella poisoning


I could stand to lose a few pounds.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2074543 said:


> Now you should go back and make it right. Just sayin......


This.....................karma...or the kid gets fired for x-mass.
How you feel now?


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2074546 said:


> I did. Called the wife and said we were going to be 30 minutes longer, explained to her what happened.
> 
> Went back, asked for the manager that assisted on the gift card, gave her the money and explained to her what happened.
> 
> She was very grateful, said she was shocked that someone would be so honest.


Not that you care but I am proud of you. Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2074541 said:


> You should coach a hockey team. Its keeping me busy this year.


I did that a few years ago and loved it only problem was it seemed to snow all the time and i would miss practices and stuff and i felt the kids kind of thought they didnt have to show up because the coach wasnt


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2074549 said:


> I knew you would. The sad thing is so many wouldn't.


This. Happened to me at home depot, forgot to charge me for a 25 dollar hose and went back. Wouldnt have been able to sleep. Karma is a *****. B


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2074558 said:


> I did that a few years ago and loved it only problem was it seemed to snow all the time and i would miss practices and stuff and i felt the kids kind of thought they didnt have to show up because the coach wasnt


I hear ya. I'd try it again next year if I were you. The past few years I've been making it work. I have three teams but my U10 Girls team (Squirts) is my main focus. These are my kids teams but I'm considering coaching after my kids are too old. I love it. I like being on the ice and seeing the kids getting better.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Probability of at least 2" of snow..... 









Man I'm close....


----------



## Greenery

So It sounds like I should do the repairs myself. Thanks for the input. If anyone has any other pointers feel free to share. The little bit of reading I did, it sounds like the bushings can be a pain to get out?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2074546 said:


> I did. Called the wife and said we were going to be 30 minutes longer, explained to her what happened.
> 
> Went back, asked for the manager that assisted on the gift card, gave her the money and explained to her what happened.
> 
> She was very grateful, said she was shocked that someone would be so honest.


We knew you would...

Isn't it sad the manager was shocked?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2074566 said:


> Probability of at least 2" of snow.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man I'm close....


Only like 50-60%....


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2074574 said:


> Only like 50-60%....


Im on the 0-5 so does that mean i end up with a foot?


----------



## NorthernProServ

Dahl showed 2" on the 45


----------



## Ranger620

I'm gonna do a salt run and see if anything is icy where cars were parked.


----------



## Doughboy12

NorthernProServ;2074593 said:


> Dahl showed 2" on the 45


So was that just the tip or the whole thing???
:laughing:


----------



## NorthernProServ

Ian says snow and rain mix but no totals


----------



## NorthernProServ

Doughboy12;2074595 said:


> So was that just the tip or the whole thing???
> :laughing:


I was watching the TV at a angle so it was hard to tell


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2074593 said:


> Dahl showed 2" on the 45


On the nw side of Metro?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2074546 said:


> I did. Called the wife and said we were going to be 30 minutes longer, explained to her what happened.
> 
> Went back, asked for the manager that assisted on the gift card, gave her the money and explained to her what happened.
> 
> She was very grateful, said she was shocked that someone would be so honest.


It's sad that so many people wouldn't do the right thing


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;2074593 said:


> Dahl showed 2" on the 45


Sweet!!!!....


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2074601 said:


> Sweet!!!!....


Only problem its dahl 

And they haven't been right once yet


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2074603 said:


> Only problem its dahl
> 
> And they haven't been right once yet


They gotta be right once in there life. Might as well be this time. I wouldn't mind some extra cash. Making a second salt run tonight.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2074605 said:


> They gotta be right once in there life. Might as well be this time. I wouldn't mind some extra cash. Making a second salt run tonight.


Yea everything is bone dry here


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2074606 said:


> Yea everything is bone dry here


I haven't checked in a hour or so but it was misting and wet just before 9 here.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2074606 said:


> Yea everything is bone dry here


All hard surfaces for sure. Grass not so much.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Polarismalibu;2074600 said:


> It's sad that so many people wouldn't do the right thing


I found a 30" snowplow shovel on the side of 55 last storm. I kept it.


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2074609 said:


> I found a 30" snowplow shovel on the side of 55 last storm. I kept it.


That's where that went...give it back. :waving:


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;2074609 said:


> I found a 30" snowplow shovel on the side of 55 last storm. I kept it.


Dam Klepto


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2074598 said:


> On the nw side of Metro?


Showed the whole metro about 2"


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2074608 said:


> All hard surfaces for sure. Grass not so much.


Yea we dont worry about the lawn this time of year.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;2074610 said:


> That's where that went...give it back. :waving:


I will clarify it was 55 and 101. A little to west for you:waving:


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2074607 said:


> I haven't checked in a hour or so but it was misting and wet just before 9 here.


Your place next to mine is dry. Did a quick drive thru. Parking spots on opposite side were damp but not enough to salt


----------



## Ranger620

Drakeslayer;2074617 said:


> I will clarify it was 55 and 101. A little to west for you:waving:


I'll have to ask my driver if he lost it. He's good for one a year. Lol. I just bought 2 new ones

Edit. Not mine. This time he can loose em though lol


----------



## Drakeslayer

Drakeslayer;2074617 said:


> I will clarify it was 55 and 101. A little to west for you:waving:


May have been one of plowgods:laughing::laughing:


----------



## banonea

Greenery;2074462 said:


> Has anyone replaced the pins/bushings for the bobtach before? Both my tilt pins and cylinder ram pins are really sloppy.
> 
> Easy job or bring it in?


never done it but I need to do mine as well. looked at it and it don't look bad at all


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Not sure Schaeffer can be my guy anymore if he's gonna keep doing the duck face.



Color is off, but the whole metro is <1".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## banonea

Greenery;2074462 said:


> Has anyone replaced the pins/bushings for the bobtach before? Both my tilt pins and cylinder ram pins are really sloppy.
> 
> Easy job or bring it in?


never done it but I need to do mine as well. looked at it and it don't look bad at all

Edit Scratch that, I just checked out youtube.....take to a dealer, and coming from me, that saya a lot


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;2074464 said:


> I have many times!:waving: I would say its easy.


how do you do the bushings?


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2074502 said:


> Best Chirstmas song / version there is....


try this one...... TSO BABY:yow!::yow!:


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2074505 said:


> I cant stand Christmas music


Your a mean one........Mister Grinch:laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2074625 said:


> Not sure Schaeffer can be my guy anymore if he's gonna keep doing the duck face.
> 
> 
> 
> Color is off, but the whole metro is <1".


O come on i have seen your Facebook selfies


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2074631 said:


> Your a mean one........Mister Grinch:laughing:


Lol, let me clarify. I can stand some as long as its not the cafe you hear when you go into every store


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2074538 said:


> Or something to do, starting to go crazy already.


this. when I am board I spend money I really don't want to......


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2074618 said:


> Your place next to mine is dry. Did a quick drive thru. Parking spots on opposite side were damp but not enough to salt


I'll skip that one then


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2074633 said:


> Lol, let me clarify. I can stand some as long as its not the cafe you hear when you go into every store


I like rocked out xmas music, but there are some of the oldies that just sound amazing......


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2074637 said:


> I like rocked out xmas music, but there are some of the oldies that just sound amazing......


Maybe i can get sss to send me a play list and i can enjoy some wonderful Christmas music this season


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2074639 said:


> Maybe i can get sss to send me a play list and i can enjoy some wonderful Christmas music this season


You gotta find you some Bing Crosby!


----------



## IDST

banonea;2074628 said:


> how do you do the bushings?


Cut off the lift arms


----------



## CityGuy

29° and cloudy


----------



## SnowGuy73

32° calm, overcast.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Sounds like maybe .5" with sleet and rain. Salt run hopefully for sure. .5" to hit the walks shoveling would be nice too. Would turn into a decent money week off hardly anything then


----------



## Polarismalibu

Accu has .8" tonight and .1" tomorrow fir me


----------



## CityGuy

Misting out


----------



## CityGuy

Roads west of Minnesota 25 have a coating of snow on them just got called into salt


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Channel 4 guy says mainly rain for the whole storm.

Marler has 2" as close as Cambridge.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Well at least I pre-salted for tomorrow's event yesterday... Everything I see is bone dry


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Novak has us north guys in 2-4".


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2074711 said:


> Novak has us north guys in 2-4".


I'm in that too, yet in his next post he says it's going to be tough to accumulate.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## snowman55

SSS Inc.;2074520 said:


> You suck........


They suck.... they're the suckiest bunch of suckers that ever did suck. (Homer J)


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well, this says don't even worry about filling up the trucks. The percent chance there'll be more than 1".










The cities doesn't even get a %.

I suppose we could convoy up and help Coach and Beanz up in Grand Forks.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This has yet ANOTHER inch of precip between now and Friday.

We've HAD to have had close to 5-6" of precip this year in the "normal" winter season. Even if they were all at 10:1, that would have been almost 5' of snow. Plus everyone would have been out scrambling to get piles out of the way, since it would have all been concrete and not able to just push them back with the truck.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I still think the biggest concern is going to be the first wave coming in too cold overnight and dumping a quick 2" that no one is prepared for.

Maybe not that it'll happen, maybe it should be rephrased as the only concern.

Somewhat highlighted by the bright greens at the end of this simulated radar coming up from Mankato / Owatonna area.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This one has me pretty close to the 30 degree mark most of the time.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2074767 said:


> This has yet ANOTHER inch of precip between now and Friday.
> 
> We've HAD to have had close to 5-6" of precip this year in the "normal" winter season. Even if they were all at 10:1, that would have been almost 5' of snow. Plus everyone would have been out scrambling to get piles out of the way, since it would have all been concrete and not able to just push them back with the truck.


Alot of things would have been different though if it had been colder.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2074762 said:


> Well, this says don't even worry about filling up the trucks. The percent chance there'll be more than 1".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cities doesn't even get a %.
> 
> I suppose we could convoy up and help Coach and Beanz up in Grand Forks.


Don't forget snowfarmer.........:waving:


----------



## ryde307

It is common to read threads on here and LS about people being subs and not getting paid. I know people get screwed as we have been one of them. But I now also understand the other side of it. We run a handful of subs and we will not issue checks until all paperwork is signed and returned ( sub agreement, w-9, insurance cert, payment terms, ect.) Also if it is not accurately reported to me and I do not bill for it I can not go back and bill for it a couple weeks later when someone remembers oh yea we did this either.

Anyways just my thoughts of the morning.

Also cafe obamacare. I used to pay around $125 a month for health insurance now it is $340.My fiances is the same she just found out last night. I know that it helped people but I have yet to meet one of those people. So if you know someone it helped tell me about it so I feel better.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2074785 said:


> It is common to read threads on here and LS about people being subs and not getting paid. I know people get screwed as we have been one of them. But I now also understand the other side of it. We run a handful of subs and we will not issue checks until all paperwork is signed and returned ( sub agreement, w-9, insurance cert, payment terms, ect.) Also if it is not accurately reported to me and I do not bill for it I can not go back and bill for it a couple weeks later when someone remembers oh yea we did this either.
> 
> Anyways just my thoughts of the morning.
> 
> Also cafe obamacare. I used to pay around $125 a month for health insurance now it is $340.My fiances is the same she just found out last night. I know that it helped people but I have yet to meet one of those people. So if you know someone it helped tell me about it so I feel better.


Its made to help low income families. I was just looking and found it for 120 a month.


----------



## Doughboy12

This is historical.....not this year. That map would be a lot bleaker. :crying:


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;2074786 said:


> Its made to help low income families. I was just looking and found it for 120 a month.


I know who it was made to help. I would just like to know someone it helped to feel better about it. This could have been handled in a far better way. I'm just bored and feel like complaining.

Anyone want to goto a game farm this afternoon and shoot some pheasants?


----------



## ryde307

Doughboy12;2074792 said:


> This is historical.....not this year. That map would be a lot bleaker. :crying:


I think it's odd there are places with 100% chance. 
It really does not feel like Christmas this year with the weather.
I miss seeing large snow piles all over and snow banks lining the roads. 
I also miss bank accounts with extra 0's as well.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2074775 said:


> This one has me pretty close to the 30 degree mark most of the time.


You get 2 inches I'll gladly come up and help... I'm just feeling hopeless that we'll have anything more than sidewalks in the morning...


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2074785 said:


> It is common to read threads on here and LS about people being subs and not getting paid. I know people get screwed as we have been one of them. But I now also understand the other side of it. We run a handful of subs and we will not issue checks until all paperwork is signed and returned ( sub agreement, w-9, insurance cert, payment terms, ect.) Also if it is not accurately reported to me and I do not bill for it I can not go back and bill for it a couple weeks later when someone remembers oh yea we did this either.
> 
> Anyways just my thoughts of the morning.
> 
> Also cafe obamacare. I used to pay around $125 a month for health insurance now it is $340.My fiances is the same she just found out last night. I know that it helped people but I have yet to meet one of those people. So if you know someone it helped tell me about it so I feel better.


It does suck... as a family our insurance went up 30% last year and it's going up 48% this year... It's garbage...


----------



## ryde307

cbservicesllc;2074797 said:


> You get 2 inches I'll gladly come up and help... I'm just feeling hopeless that we'll have anything more than sidewalks in the morning...


Count me in as well. We will have a plow site meet up and plow your places in under 30 min.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2074793 said:


> I know who it was made to help. I would just like to know someone it helped to feel better about it. This could have been handled in a far better way. I'm just bored and feel like complaining.
> 
> Anyone want to goto a game farm this afternoon and shoot some pheasants?


I know of a few buddies that it has saved some money for, not low income either. Families of 4 plus all of them. It all depends on the plan you want i guess. You cab pay 120-350 plus depending on deductible


----------



## CityGuy

Holy ice in Clearwater.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2074797 said:


> You get 2 inches I'll gladly come up and help... I'm just feeling hopeless that we'll have anything more than sidewalks in the morning...


Me too. I wanna play with the new plow some more


----------



## Doughboy12

ryde307;2074793 said:


> Anyone want to goto a game farm this afternoon and shoot some pheasants?


I thought we were going wheeling......last week.


----------



## qualitycut

Only person probably getting enough to plow is camden.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2074813 said:


> I thought we were going wheeling......last week.


I really should go do that this week


----------



## Polarismalibu

Is there anyone in here in the Alexandria/Fergus area?


----------



## ryde307

Doughboy12;2074813 said:


> I thought we were going wheeling......last week.


Not me. I think that was Polaris. I have no wheeler ATM. 
Did you buy anything at Ritchie Bros?


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;2074817 said:


> Is there anyone in here in the Alexandria/Fergus area?


I've got subs in those areas, do you need something done?


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2074816 said:


> I really should go do that this week


I think Thursday works for me.


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;2074798 said:


> It does suck... as a family our insurance went up 30% last year and it's going up 48% this year... It's garbage...


Thia is the first year in a long time my wife and i have insurance, mainly becausewe dont get sick. Our problem is we don't have kids and will never have kids (medical reasons with the wife and to damm old now) and at rhe time, there was no policy for people like us. Now, there is and that is what we have, but still pay around $500.00 a month for the 2 of us thru wifes work


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2074815 said:


> Only person probably getting enough to plow is camden.


Only ice so far but it looks like some snow is finally going to arrive.


----------



## Doughboy12

ryde307;2074821 said:


> Not me. I think that was Polaris. I have no wheeler ATM.
> Did you buy anything at Ritchie Bros?


Nope. Watched online and stepped away just in time to miss a big water tank for $20.....
I think some of us have two....just saying.


----------



## unit28

..............
...am mix? If anything


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2074822 said:


> I've got subs in those areas, do you need something done?


No I was thinking of going to my cabin, was going to see if anyone needed anything done sounds like5-7" there.


----------



## qualitycut

Looked like it snowed but was just salt on the roads


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Always hate it when $25,000+ accounts are going out for bid due to managerial changes. Low bid always wins, and it won't be me.


----------



## dieselplw

LwnmwrMan22;2074843 said:


> Always hate it when $25,000+ accounts are going out for bid due to managerial changes. Low bid always wins, and it won't be me.


You raising your prices?


----------



## qualitycut

dieselplw;2074847 said:


> You raising your prices?


Or someone will lowball what hes already charging im sure.


----------



## dieselplw

qualitycut;2074848 said:


> Or someone will lowball what hes already charging im sure.


Like if they have another job, got laid off and are collecting unemployment and put a plow on their pickup and work for cash??


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2074843 said:


> Always hate it when $25,000+ accounts are going out for bid due to managerial changes. Low bid always wins, and it won't be me.


That sucks... manager, not company change?


----------



## cbservicesllc

dieselplw;2074849 said:


> Like if they have another job, got laid off and are collecting unemployment and put a plow on their pickup and work for cash??


Sounds like you know that story...


----------



## dieselplw

cbservicesllc;2074853 said:


> Sounds like you know that story...


It really is a problem in the snow industry. Not to mention it is illegal


----------



## dieselplw

I wonder what would happen if many contractors talked to their elected officials about this.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

dieselplw;2074849 said:


> Like if they have another job, got laid off and are collecting unemployment and put a plow on their pickup and work for cash??


Or shovelers that won't collect a payroll check because they're on unemployment.


----------



## qualitycut

dieselplw;2074858 said:


> I wonder what would happen if many contractors talked to their elected officials about this.


Ha, the same thing that happens about anything else. Nothing.


----------



## albhb3

banonea;2074825 said:


> Thia is the first year in a long time my wife and i have insurance, mainly becausewe dont get sick. Our problem is we don't have kids and will never have kids (medical reasons with the wife and to damm old now) and at rhe time, there was no policy for people like us. Now, there is and that is what we have, but still pay around $500.00 a month for the 2 of us thru wifes work


join the club through work its 500/month 2500 ind 5000 family deductible. NOT including dental, we get that done for free. I feel bad for employers the last place I worked to continue on cobra would have been over 2200/month  we were still paying a hair over 500/month. As we all knew this was going to turn into a disaster unless your at the poverty level getting discounts


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2074861 said:


> Ha, the same thing that happens about anything else. Nothing.


you gotta have a black person as the front man then you get your change

blackplowsubslivesmatter


----------



## qualitycut

For the insurance when its monthly and say 6500 most out of pocket do you need to pay all doctor appointments out of pocket till the 6500 is hit


----------



## djagusch

cbservicesllc;2074851 said:


> That sucks... manager, not company change?


Well when the manager is getting kickbacks to keep the contract from going out to bid.....


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;2074867 said:


> Well when the manager is getting kickbacks to keep the contract from going out to bid.....


Lol, free lawn care at his place


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2074865 said:


> For the insurance when its monthly and say 6500 most out of pocket do you need to pay all doctor appointments out of pocket till the 6500 is hit


we have Fairview ucare to cover us until work picks us up jan 1 they give you the first 3 on deduct then you have to pay the full amount. the one were going to is deduct all the time. I find it bogus to be paying out 500/month then on top of that having to bite a 6500 bullet.
I was also going to mention past 2 months was at 419 starting jan 1 would of been 519


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;2074867 said:


> Well when the manager is getting kickbacks to keep the contract from going out to bid.....


Maybe in some instances. I know why this person left. It wasn't that.


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;2074874 said:


> Maybe in some instances. I know why this person left. It wasn't that.


its because they visit plowsite and they saw you haven't updated that avatar photo yet


----------



## djagusch

Are you guys noticing the temps are a couple degrees less than forecasted?


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;2074882 said:


> Are you guys noticing the temps are a couple degrees less than forecasted?


Im where i should high of 36 at 4pm


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drizzle here. Sure looks like the moisture is quite a ways further west than forecasted.


----------



## Doughboy12

dieselplw;2074849 said:


> Like if they have another job, got laid off and are collecting unemployment and put a plow on their pickup and work for cash??


Hey now.........

Oh, and I haven't collected a dime from unemployment attm.........


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;2074887 said:


> Hey now.........
> 
> Oh, and I haven't collected a dime from unemployment attm.........


Only cause you can't till your severance money is gone lol.


----------



## Ranger620

ryde307;2074793 said:


> I know who it was made to help. I would just like to know someone it helped to feel better about it. This could have been handled in a far better way. I'm just bored and feel like complaining.
> 
> Anyone want to goto a game farm this afternoon and shoot some pheasants?


Can't do this afternoon but anytime the rest of the week I'm open. Quality may wanna go. Head out west for a day or two even. Not sure about this weekend my buddy wants to cancel ND which sucks. He may just wanna go west for Saturday.

And to make you feel better the health ins will help my brother. He'll get covered after the first of the year


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS

You have naked pics in your PMs.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hmph. Thought it wasn't supposed to start snowing until 11 tonight???


----------



## qualitycut




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dahl now says "an inch or so".


----------



## cbservicesllc

I really like this page and the new things they are doing with it...
http://www.weather.gov/mpx/winter


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Funny, Dave says long term it should be a white Christmas, to stay tuned.

They were also talking how last year, on this date, it was 51 degrees.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2074910 said:


>


should of gave it a little kick it might still be going


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2074913 said:


> Funny, Dave says long term it should be a white Christmas, to stay tuned.
> 
> They were also talking how last year, on this date, it was 51 degrees.


Guys a donkey


----------



## unit28

Betting the wrap won't suffice


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Think I might hang out at Running Aces tonight and wait for the ice / snow if anyone is interested in some 3/6 hold 'em and waste away a night.

Probably get up there around 10.


----------



## qualitycut

So far been to target, bey bath and beyond avd peir 1 don't regret 1 minute of it.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2074944 said:


> So far been to target, bey bath and beyond avd peir 1 don't regret 1 minute of it.


Went to the Tilted Kilt down in Az, makes hooters look like a turd pile...


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2074944 said:


> So far been to target, bey bath and beyond avd peir 1 don't regret 1 minute of it.


Lucky. I've been to scharbers mcarther and crystal welding and hated every minute. Lol


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2074948 said:


> Went to the Tilted Kilt down in Az, makes hooters look like a turd pile...


Heard good things


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2074950 said:


> Lucky. I've been to scharbers mcarther and crystal welding and hated every minute. Lol


I thought I saw you at scharbers.


----------



## Polarismalibu

TKLAWN;2074948 said:


> Went to the Tilted Kilt down in Az, makes hooters look like a turd pile...


That place is sweet. Where one of the few states that don't have one


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2074952 said:


> I thought I saw you at scharbers.


Where were you at? I didn't see your truck.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone plowing yet??


----------



## Camden

TKLAWN;2074948 said:


> Went to the Tilted Kilt down in Az, makes hooters look like a turd pile...


Uh huh...they have one in Chicago. Some really nice scenery. And the food is above average.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2074957 said:


> Where were you at? I didn't see your truck.


Was passing by. My house is just a couple blocks behind it


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2074958 said:


> Anyone plowing yet??


After stopping at all those stores i wish i was


----------



## qualitycut

The track of the upper level low appears to be right over the top of us, which will bring the surface low close to us as well.* The heaviest snow generally falls to the left of the storm track, which puts the most significant snow through central Minnesota.* That means places like Alexandria, Brainerd, and even St. Cloud could end up with 4 to 6 inches of snow, while here in the Twin Cities we'll probably be lucky to get 1 to 2 inches, thanks to some of the moisture falling in the form of rain rather than snow.* There's still room for the track to change, so please check back for updates and tune into 5 Eyewitness News later tonight for the latest accumulations expected.**


----------



## qualitycut

Buddy just had a snap chat driving through SD ice covered tress with branches and stuff down all over


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2074962 said:


> After stopping at all those stores i wish i was


I don't think he meant that kind of plowing...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That storm sure is still a long ways away.

Gonna have to move fast to get here by midnight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2074963 said:


> The track of the upper level low appears to be right over the top of us, which will bring the surface low close to us as well.* The heaviest snow generally falls to the left of the storm track, which puts the most significant snow through central Minnesota.* That means places like Alexandria, Brainerd, and even St. Cloud could end up with 4 to 6 inches of snow, while here in the Twin Cities we'll probably be lucky to get 1 to 2 inches, thanks to some of the moisture falling in the form of rain rather than snow.* There's still room for the track to change, so please check back for updates and tune into 5 Eyewitness News later tonight for the latest accumulations expected.**


Okay Dave.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I can't believe they aren't forecasting more ice for here.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2074965 said:


> I don't think he meant that kind of plowing...


Well thats the only kind any of us will be doing for a while lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2074971 said:


> Well thats the only kind any of us will be doing for a while lol


I wish......


----------



## BossPlow614

Not sure how many on here are interested in picking up a mower for a good deal but I just dropped the price on my 52" Lazer w/ ultravac & dethatch rake that's for sale. Let me know if you're interested via PM, email, text, etc. I'd like to have it gone before the end of the month if possible.

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/grd/5342896314.html


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2074964 said:


> Buddy just had a snap chat driving through SD ice covered tress with branches and stuff down all over


SD doesn't have trees a baron wasteland


----------



## qualitycut

Missed novaks map this morning


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2074966 said:


> That storm sure is still a long ways away.
> 
> Gonna have to move fast to get here by midnight.


Guess I won't have to worry about anything till early morning...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2074974 said:


> I wish......


Haha... hear you there...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Through noon Thursday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just in time for Christmas Eve....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2074762 said:


> Well, this says don't even worry about filling up the trucks. The percent chance there'll be more than 1".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cities doesn't even get a %.
> 
> I suppose we could convoy up and help Coach and Beanz up in Grand Forks.


It's slid about 1/2 county east since this morning....


----------



## unit28

Oh boy.........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I've been bumped to 1-2" now.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2074991 said:


> Just in time for Christmas Eve....


Isn't Xmas Eve Thursday night?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2074999 said:


> Isn't Xmas Eve Thursday night?


I meant snow, White Christmas.


----------



## djagusch

Novak is posting 2 waves of slush for am and pm comute.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2074998 said:


> I've been bumped to 1-2" now.


Same... 1.1" between Midnight and 6AM... Looks like the bulk before 3AM... Forecast is drizzle/snow before 3AM, rain/snow between 3 and 4AM, rain after 4AM


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2075000 said:


> I meant snow, White Christmas.


I know, I'm just being a smarty pants


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2075003 said:


> Same... 1.1" between Midnight and 6AM... Looks like the bulk before 3AM... Forecast is drizzle/snow before 3AM, rain/snow between 3 and 4AM, rain after 4AM


I'll finish homework with the 5th grader, then go hook everything up.

Not going to be too worried about an inch on blacktop, as I think that'll melt away tomorrow. I just don't want it to turn into 3" and be left with my pants on the ground.


----------



## qualitycut

Not being negative but none of us are getting snow. Its going to be farther west than before


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2075006 said:


> I'll finish homework with the 5th grader, then go hook everything up.
> 
> Not going to be too worried about an inch on blacktop, as I think that'll melt away tomorrow. I just don't want it to turn into 3" and be left with my pants on the ground.


Sounds reasonable... we got most stuff ready today...

Bel just said couple hours of snow then rain as it warms... Hopefully we can at least do sidewalks...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2075006 said:


> I'll finish homework with the 5th grader, then go hook everything up.
> 
> Not going to be too worried about an inch on blacktop, as I think that'll melt away tomorrow. I just don't want it to turn into 3" and be left with my pants on the ground.


believe me, nobody wants that image


----------



## djagusch

unit28;2074996 said:


> Oh boy.........


Did you make it in time to the bathroom?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2075008 said:


> Not being negative but none of us are getting snow. Its going to be farther west than before


Yeah, it sure looks to be further west than what was forecast.


----------



## unit28

djagusch;2075001 said:


> Novak is posting 2 waves of slush for am and pm comute.


So he says to plow with rubber

cutting edges?


----------



## unit28

Going to split before axis spin


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This doesn't look good.










Huge burst, right over the cities at 3 am.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2074971 said:


> Well thats the only kind any of us will be doing for a while lol


Nothing wrong with that


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2075022 said:


> This doesn't look good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huge burst, right over the cities at 3 am.


But aren't temps supposed to rise overnight?? So that could be rain??


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2075022 said:


> This doesn't look good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huge burst, right over the cities at 3 am.


high temps?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2075030 said:


> high temps?


Better be 38 degrees like the HRRR says, or we're all f'd.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2075022 said:


> This doesn't look good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huge burst, right over the cities at 3 am.


Here's the temp map....


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2075031 said:


> Better be 38 degrees like the HRRR says, or we're all f'd.


Guarantee the pancakes will be falling even at 36*

Rap has it at about 35*

Will melt on contact, as the surface is warm
it's drawing in warm air also at that time frame
The LPS is bringing wind, nothing horrible

Look at the wind barbs.........


----------



## Camden

Good luck guys. Hope you all get at least a foot.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2075035 said:


> Good luck guys. Hope you all get at least a foot.


Thanks for the support! #plowerslivesmatter


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2075034 said:


> Guarantee the pancakes will be falling even at 36*
> 
> Rap has it at about 35*
> 
> Will melt on contact, as the surface is warm
> it's drawing in warm air also at that time frame
> The LPS is bringing wind, nothing horrible
> 
> Look at the wind barbs.........


Ground isn't warm. There's still snow here in the open fields.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2075039 said:


> Ground isn't warm. There's still snow here in the open fields.


OK then

Just pretend we're plowing blacktop and not permafrost

J/k


----------



## unit28

above freezing


----------



## Doughboy12

unit28;2075041 said:


> OK then
> 
> Just pretend we're plowing blacktop and not permafrost
> 
> J/k


Ground is softer now than all summer. I just put 5 fence posts in with ease.
There are a few frozen patches in the shade but that is all.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2075020 said:


> Going to split before axis spin


So... that means what?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2075044 said:


> Ground is softer now than all summer. I just put 5 fence posts in with ease.
> There are a few frozen patches in the shade but that is all.


Yeah I drive my truck threw the grass at the shop to jump a truck. Sank in pretty good.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Told all my guys we are forecast to get an inch tonight. Said I won't be calling unless it's going to get to 2". 

Other than that, we'll see what happens through tomorrow.

Still gonna get everything hooked up tonight.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2075035 said:


> Good luck guys. Hope you all get at least a foot.


I think you're the lucky one... You should get at least 3


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2075047 said:


> So... that means what?


If it don't ,

Expect more east shift


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Our moisture is on the radar in IA.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2075048 said:


> Yeah I drive my truck threw the grass at the shop to jump a truck. Sank in pretty good.


Yeah we did something similar last week...


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;2075058 said:


> I think you're the lucky one... You should get at least 3


I guess I'll go get some trucks fueled up.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2075006 said:


> I'll finish homework with the 5th grader, then go hook everything up.
> 
> Not going to be too worried about an inch on blacktop, as I think that'll melt away tomorrow. I just don't want it to turn into 3" and be left with my pants on the ground.


If you need a second sander, let me know. I can drop the plow and come up with the sander only........Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2075067 said:


> I guess I'll go get some trucks fueled up.


Your doing it wrong, need to leaves plows off and trucks empty


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2075070 said:


> Your doing it wrong, need to leaves plows off and trucks empty


Mines on fumes. Plow is buried in the shop behind two trailers and a torn apart truck. I did my part


----------



## qualitycut

Parise is a beast. Never quits playing


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2075078 said:


> Mines on fumes. Plow is buried in the shop behind two trailers and a torn apart truck. I did my part


I put plows on and filled up. 

My plows not on other truck is because i never took it off. I should and starting beating around in that


----------



## cbservicesllc

Guess this is the reason for the 1-2 forecast...

ONE CONCERN
OVERNIGHT IS THE THREAT FOR A BAND OF SNOW TO MOVE ACROSS THE
AIRFIELD IN THE 07Z-10Z TIME FRAME. IF THIS WERE TO OCCUR...A
QUICK INCH OF SNOW WOULD ACCUMULATE. CONFIDENCE IS HIGHEST FOR
THE SNOW OVER THE WEST AND NORTH METRO WITH THE AIRFIELD BEING
MORE IN A MIX OF PL AND SN ALONG WITH SOME -RA


----------



## Greenery

Wow, wtf was that. (Goal on wild)


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2075078 said:


> Mines on fumes. Plow is buried in the shop behind two trailers and a torn apart truck. I did my part


I only have one plow to hook up. All on stand by and each truck has enough fuel for this run if not each truck has a fuel card so driver can fill it up. Doing my part for NO snow Salt truck has a couple tons in it still didn't feel like emptying it so hopefully I can spread that


----------



## qualitycut

#debate.......


----------



## CityGuy

Nice goal.


----------



## CityGuy

High scoring game tonight.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2075097 said:


> #debate.......


Been bouncing back and forth between that and the game. Been a decent debate


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ian teased "patchy flakes" over night.


----------



## Ranger620

Nws just updated me from less than half and less than half to 1-2 overnight and less than half tomorrow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dahl teased "a nightmare for forecasters to say what really happens".


----------



## Ranger620

Accuweather still has me at .8"


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2075121 said:


> Dahl teased "a nightmare for forecasters to say what really happens".


Huh?.........?


----------



## qualitycut

Whats the hype on rand?


----------



## Polarismalibu

So do I work on getting the plow out now or wait till 3am and see


----------



## Drakeslayer

Polarismalibu;2075136 said:


> So do I work on getting the plow out now or wait till 3am and see


Turn the Auger on 7-8 and melt it before the rain does.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2075118 said:


> Ian teased "patchy flakes" over night.


He's a flake... NWS responded to my question, sounds like an inch is about a lock over this way, now to get it to stick


----------



## cbservicesllc

lwnmwrman22;2075121 said:


> dahl teased "a nightmare for forecasters to say what really happens".


cya.......


----------



## Doughboy12

Pellets just started......


----------



## qualitycut

Dahl 1-2 se 


doubtful


----------



## IDST

Menards wanted a pre salt!


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2075143 said:


> Dahl 1-2 se
> 
> doubtful


Huh? More SE?


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2075147 said:


> Huh? More SE?


No 4-6 west. He's high


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2075150 said:


> No 4-6 west. He's high


Drama.....


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2075150 said:


> No 4-6 west. He's high


West like Hutchinson not Plymouth I would guess


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2075154 said:


> West like Hutchinson not Plymouth I would guess


Well of he said 1-2 se who knows.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2075156 said:


> Well of he said 1-2 se who knows.


That's true. I didn't want to do my part but one truck is unhooked and one driver didn't answer and my backup driver is gone. Should see a few inches lol


----------



## Ranger620

Setting the alarm for 3 am


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;2075138 said:


> Turn the Auger on 7-8 and melt it before the rain does.


My per times I would plow


----------



## Drakeslayer

Ranger620;2075160 said:


> Setting the alarm for 3 am


Copy that!!


----------



## Drakeslayer

Polarismalibu;2075161 said:


> My per times I would plow


It takes much less effort and not that much salt to burn snow at these temps.


----------



## Camden

Plow is officially on the Denali Thumbs Up I love how it lights up and I didn't even have my blinky lights on.

Instead of cutting the valance, I just took it off completely. I'll come up with a plan for that eventually.


----------



## qualitycut

Im 1 degree warmer than forecasted, temps rise overnight


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2075160 said:


> Setting the alarm for 3 am


2 here, just in case


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2075166 said:


> Plow is officially on the Denali Thumbs Up I love how it lights up and I didn't even have my blinky lights on.
> 
> Instead of cutting the valance, I just took it off completely. I'll come up with a plan for that eventually.


Looks good Thumbs Up


----------



## Camden

I don't know if I posted this before but I saw this pic when I was uploading the other one. I am in love with this truck. When I'm plowing I keep the passenger's side window down so I can listen to the engine work. It's a beast.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2075167 said:


> Im 1 degree warmer than forecasted, temps rise overnight


Yeah I'm 35 right now


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2075171 said:


> I don't know if I posted this before but I saw this pic when I was uploading the other one. I am in love with this truck. When I'm plowing I keep the passenger's side window down so I can listen to the engine work. It's a beast.


WOW. That's a whole lot of truck!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2075171 said:


> I don't know if I posted this before but I saw this pic when I was uploading the other one. I am in love with this truck. When I'm plowing I keep the passenger's side window down so I can listen to the engine work. It's a beast.


7.3 or v10?


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2075166 said:


> Plow is officially on the Denali Thumbs Up I love how it lights up and I didn't even have my blinky lights on.
> 
> Instead of cutting the valance, I just took it off completely. I'll come up with a plan for that eventually.


Wish I had the roof lights.......LED


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2075171 said:


> I don't know if I posted this before but I saw this pic when I was uploading the other one. I am in love with this truck. When I'm plowing I keep the passenger's side window down so I can listen to the engine work. It's a beast.


7.3 I assume? I love those things...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2075179 said:


> 7.3 I assume? I love those things...


Dont see the badge though. Probably a v10 if he likea the sound. The exhaust are loud on them


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;2075170 said:


> Looks good Thumbs Up


Thanks!



Doughboy12;2075174 said:


> WOW. That's a whole lot of truck!!!


Yeah, that truck sits in some of the bigger lots. Its turning radius is a little limited LOL



qualitycut;2075175 said:


> 7.3 or v10?


7.3 



Doughboy12;2075176 said:


> Wish I had the roof lights.......LED


I like them a lot. GM really does a nice job in that department.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2075180 said:


> Dont see the badge though. Probably a v10 if he likea the sound. The exhaust are loud on them


The badge is there if you look close enough. I'm just a huge fan of diesels...love the whistle of the turbo.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It was snow, mainly before 2 am, now they changed it to 3 am.

Still going to have a hard time getting here by then.


----------



## Green Grass

Raining here.


----------



## cbservicesllc

I have some kind of light blue over me on radar... Looks like drizzle outside


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

What's odd is Stacy/North Branch/Wyoming are all 1-2", Taylor's Falls is less than 1/2".


----------



## Camden

Which one of you lurkers does my location in St. Peter? I had to delete a whole bunch of PMs and I don't have your contact info. Send me a text at 32O-616-1499.

Edit: I found your info in my sent PM folder. I'll reach out to you tomorrow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2075182 said:


> The badge is there if you look close enough. I'm just a huge fan of diesels...love the whistle of the turbo.


Especially that truck with the turbo! Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2075187 said:


> What's odd is Stacy/North Branch/Wyoming are all 1-2", Taylor's Falls is less than 1/2".


Taylor's Falls too far east?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;2075164 said:


> It takes much less effort and not that much salt to burn snow at these temps.


Why would I not want to make the money by plowing them and salting


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2075182 said:


> The badge is there if you look close enough. I'm just a huge fan of diesels...love the whistle of the turbo.


Yea i see it now, zoomed in. Things mint


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2075166 said:


> Plow is officially on the Denali Thumbs Up I love how it lights up and I didn't even have my blinky lights on.
> 
> Instead of cutting the valance, I just took it off completely. I'll come up with a plan for that eventually.


Did you see the picture I posted after we cut the one on my buddies?? It's looks like it belongs there when your done!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Basically everything I have, other than "Stacy" is less than an inch.

I should probably just go to sleep, right??


----------



## SSS Inc.

Well good thing that GFS won't be right. I'll take 3" on the grass. It will help my icerink get going.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Almost forgot. Peppermint HoHo's are delightfully refreshing!!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2075194 said:


> Basically everything I have, other than "Stacy" is less than an inch.
> 
> I should probably just go to sleep, right??


You see how well sleep is working for me...


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2075196 said:


> Well good thing that GFS won't be right. I'll take 3" on the grass. It will help my icerink get going.


I was waiting for you to show up...


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;2075193 said:


> Did you see the picture I posted after we cut the one on my buddies?? It's looks like it belongs there when your done!


Yep. It looked good. So does the one Drake did. I just want to do it myself, I didn't want the installers to rush through it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2075201 said:


> Yep. It looked good. So does the one Drake did. I just want to do it myself, I didn't want the installers to rush through it.


I can totally appreciate that


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2075201 said:


> Yep. It looked good. So does the one Drake did. I just want to do it myself, I didn't want the installers to rush through it.


It's really no worse then doing it on any other truck. I expected it to be worse.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2075199 said:


> You see how well sleep is working for me...


Yeah, I just took an hour nap, now wide awake.

Trying to decide if I go outside and finish hooking everything up or put the headphones in and play PS4, or hook up my plow, and go sit up at Running Aces for 3-4 hours.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2075205 said:


> Yeah, I just took an hour nap, now wide awake.
> 
> Trying to decide if I go outside and finish hooking everything up or put the headphones in and play PS4, or hook up my plow, and go sit up at Running Aces for 3-4 hours.


I was there at 10 looking for you.


----------



## beanz27

Any accumulation so far?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2075205 said:


> Yeah, I just took an hour nap, now wide awake.
> 
> Trying to decide if I go outside and finish hooking everything up or put the headphones in and play PS4, or hook up my plow, and go sit up at Running Aces for 3-4 hours.


Just checked Mankato traffic cams where the big blob is... Rain... Take that how you want... G'night...


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2075200 said:


> I was waiting for you to show up...


I'm just a Lurker now.  
The only thing accumulating in MPLS are my empty cans.


----------



## qualitycut

beanz27;2075207 said:


> Any accumulation so far?


None here, you?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2075208 said:


> Just checked Mankato traffic cams where the big blob is... Rain... Take that how you want... G'night...


Decided I'm just going to put the headphones in. See what's falling in an hour or two.

I should be able to get another 15 levels done on CoD.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2075205 said:


> Yeah, I just took an hour nap, now wide awake.
> 
> Trying to decide if I go outside and finish hooking everything up or put the headphones in and play PS4, or hook up my plow, and go sit up at Running Aces for 3-4 hours.


You weren't there when you said you where. So I went and made access t the plow instead


----------



## beanz27

qualitycut;2075211 said:


> None here, you?


Just starting to come down. Hopefully we will get the 7 they say we could get, plus some wind.


----------



## Green Grass

Roads are starting to get a little slick


----------



## Camden

Everything is coated.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2075216 said:


> Everything is coated.


Lucky!!....


----------



## IDST

beanz27;2075214 said:


> Just starting to come down. Hopefully we will get the 7 they say we could get, plus some wind.


 rub it in why don't ya


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like that big blob is gonna skirt you western guys.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Light rain/drizzle and 34


----------



## qualitycut

Novak,4 st cloud and coating msp


----------



## SSS Inc.

My plow is out in Shakopee.........


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2075223 said:


> My plow is out in Shakopee.........


And staying there


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2075224 said:


> And staying there


Yep...............


----------



## SSS Inc.

Any idea if the Wideout weighs less than a Blizzard?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My 1-2 just dropped to less than 1".


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;2075226 said:


> Any idea if the Wideout weighs less than a Blizzard?


Wideout is 940 pounds, pretty sure a 8611 was like 1000


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;2075228 said:


> Wideout is 940 pounds, pretty sure a 8611 was like 1000


Thanks!.....


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2075226 said:


> Any idea if the Wideout weighs less than a Blizzard?


8100 924. Wideout 940


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2075231 said:


> 8100 924. Wideout 940


Thanks!! Just looking at them I would think the Blizzard was heavier. Looks like comparable models are pretty close.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;2075232 said:


> Thanks!! Just looking at them I would think the Blizzard was heavier. Looks like comparable models are pretty close.


Well they are all the same company. A frame and mount is the weight difference


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2075232 said:


> Thanks!! Just looking at them I would think the Blizzard was heavier. Looks like comparable models are pretty close.


I would think that also, thats why i had to google it. Now that being said the newer wideouts tower is a little beefier than my blizzard and not sure if the newer blizzards have the the same tower. That could be the little extra weight


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2075234 said:


> Well they are all the same company. A frame and mount is the weight difference


Those weights are plow only


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2075237 said:


> Those weights are plow only


With the A frame and the mount on the plow not the truck


----------



## Polarismalibu

Light snow here


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2075239 said:


> With the A frame and the mount on the plow not the truck


10-20 pounds of it is the cutting edges being steel on the blizzard i would guess. Depending on the 8100pp or 8611

Im comparing the 8100pp not the 8611


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got yellows over Mankato and the roads are still wet.


----------



## Deershack

ryde307;2074793 said:


> I know who it was made to help. I would just like to know someone it helped to feel better about it. This could have been handled in a far better way. I'm just bored and feel like complaining.
> 
> Anyone want to goto a game farm this afternoon and shoot some pheasants?


It has made my wife and I feel much better. We are both over 70, but it is a big confort to know that if she gets pregnent, we are covered. It wont cover glasses, hearing aid or dental, but any pre or post natel care is covered. Great relief off our minds.


----------



## qualitycut

Dahl is going to be way off.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2075248 said:


> Dahl is going to be way off.


Yeah, and the bump to 1-2" by NWS wasn't a good call either. At least not yet.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm hungry. I wonder if Aces still has the $1.99 breakfast......


----------



## snowman55

Deershack;2075246 said:


> It has made my wife and I feel much better. We are both over 70, but it is a big confort to know that if she gets pregnent, we are covered. It wont cover glasses, hearing aid or dental, but any pre or post natel care is covered. Great relief off our minds.


You also get to go to drug/alcohol treatment. and don't forget your contraception is covered for you too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That must be the heavy snow moving up from Mankato or sleet, with all the yellows


----------



## Polarismalibu

Looks like the north edge is just about to me


----------



## Doughboy12

Baileys on the rocks...should start to snow now....:waving:


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2075250 said:


> I'm hungry. I wonder if Aces still has the $1.99 breakfast......


I was thinking of going to Denny's watch the snow fall and chow down


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2075242 said:


> 10-20 pounds of it is the cutting edges being steel on the blizzard i would guess. Depending on the 8100pp or 8611
> 
> Im comparing the 8100pp not the 8611


They have steel on the wings?


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2075256 said:


> They have steel on the wings?


Yup cutting edges are steel


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2075255 said:


> I was thinking of going to Denny's watch the snow fall and chow down


I busted out a bag of Tostitos. I'm sure everyone playing CoD enjoys me chomping chips into my mic.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2075257 said:


> Yup cutting edges are steel


Wonder why they would do that on blizzards but not westerns or fisher


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Now I'm down to less than 1/2".


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2075255 said:


> I was thinking of going to Denny's watch the snow fall and chow down


I havent had dennys in years, that sounds good


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2075261 said:


> I havent had dennys in years, that sounds good


I have one a mile away I go there a lot


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2075259 said:


> Wonder why they would do that on blizzards but not westerns or fisher


Not sure, think the snowex does as well


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Look at the Midwest radar. Once that blob moves over from Mankato, there's NOTHING behind it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2075263 said:


> Not sure, think the snowex does as well


That is a blizzard now just gray isn't it?


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2075264 said:


> Look at the Midwest radar. Once that blob moves over from Mankato, there's NOTHING behind it.


Except that stuff over Nebraska....


----------



## Polarismalibu

Truck is white now.


----------



## TKLAWN

Roads are white here, giant wet flakes


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2075265 said:


> That is a blizzard now just gray isn't it?


Pretty much and a wideout. Kinda a half breed


----------



## Polarismalibu

TKLAWN;2075268 said:


> Roads are white here, giant wet flakes


Sweet that's coming my way


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2075270 said:


> Pretty much and a wideout. Kinda a half breed


Oh I thought they just painted a blizzard gray and called it a snowex


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2075266 said:


> Except that stuff over Nebraska....


That won't be here til everything opens. I don't care about that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Think I'm gonna throw a plow on, head down to Vadnais Heights, wait for that blob to move through, salt a couple of lots and head home.

Or I might not throw a plow on. Maybe I'll just wait for that blob to move through, then go salt.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2075274 said:


> Think I'm gonna throw a plow on, head down to Vadnais Heights, wait for that blob to move through, salt a couple of lots and head home.
> 
> Or I might not throw a plow on. Maybe I'll just wait for that blob to move through, then go salt.


Why bring the plow if you won't need it


----------



## TKLAWN

If that yellow stuff is snow we'll get an inch pretty quick...


----------



## Polarismalibu

TKLAWN;2075277 said:


> If that yellow stuff is snow we'll get an inch pretty quick...


Pretty sure it is


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2075277 said:


> If that yellow stuff is snow we'll get an inch pretty quick...


If you are one who doesn't want to plow ot will probably be mostly melted by 6am


----------



## unit28

Cold enough now


----------



## Polarismalibu

Just found a 12' wide 40' long tri toon pontoon. Wonder if that would float with my fish house on it  drill a few holes house boat


----------



## qualitycut

Well im shutting my alarm off.


----------



## qualitycut

35° degress still


----------



## unit28

Split........

Not as much force to push east 
LPS tracking princeton

Not as much snow Eastside as nws forecasted


----------



## CityGuy

Roads are turning white just got called in.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gonna wait out this blob. That'll be 3 more matches.


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2075284 said:


> Split........
> 
> Not as much force to push east
> LPS tracking princeton
> 
> Not as much snow Eastside as nws forecasted


I was at no accumulation tonight and less than half tomorrow.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2075286 said:


> Gonna wait out this blob. That'll be 3 more matches.


How many hours you got on that game


----------



## Polarismalibu

Roads turning white


----------



## PremierL&L

Got a lot of big flakes in the yellow but still only have maybe a 1/4" melts trying to keep up once it stops snowing this is going to disappear fast.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2075288 said:


> How many hours you got on that game


I'll check after this match.

55 hours since November 10.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Traffic maps just turned all the metro area roads blue.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

There won't be any rain to wash the snow away.


----------



## Polarismalibu

If this keeps up I'll have 1" for sure


----------



## Doughboy12

Snowing good here....attm


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2075295 said:


> Snowing good here....attm


And quality shut his alarm off


----------



## TKLAWN

Looks to be moving northeast, completely stopped here. 

About 1/4 inch, pretty slippery though......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's going good here now, but melting as fast as it can snow. Looks like an hour of snow?


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2075297 said:


> And quality shut his alarm off


No way we hit the 2" trigger he has...but it is sticking. Roads are white.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2075022 said:


> This doesn't look good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huge burst, right over the cities at 3 am.


This simulation pretty much called it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2075300 said:


> No way we hit the 2" trigger he has...but it is sticking. Roads are white.


Oh right. I'm not used to this 2" stuff. Mines all .5" and 1"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This can quit anytime now......


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2075303 said:


> This can quit anytime now......


But but but its so pretty. It's like a snow globe here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2075304 said:


> But but but its so pretty. It's like a snow globe here.


It was hard to get to town when I left. The flakes were so big all you saw was the light reflecting off.

Couldn't see anything else.

Fwiw, it's 28 degrees here. 10 degrees colder than forecast.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2075303 said:


> This can quit anytime now......


Right....ready to salt here and be done.


----------



## unit28

Yuup.....


Coming down good, 
Isanti


----------



## cbservicesllc

I might have an inch on my deck... should be like half on the pavement... right??


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2075305 said:


> It was hard to get to town when I left. The flakes were so big all you saw was the light reflecting off.
> 
> Couldn't see anything else.
> 
> Fwiw, it's 28 degrees here. 10 degrees colder than forecast.


I hate when that happens. How much you got out there?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2075308 said:


> I might have an inch on my deck... should be like half on the pavement... right??


I can see the lines on the road yet in Forest Lake, but I'm also on the weak side of the blob.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2075308 said:


> I might have an inch on my deck... should be like half on the pavement... right??


I have 1/2" here


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2075305 said:


> It was hard to get to town when I left. The flakes were so big all you saw was the light reflecting off.
> 
> Couldn't see anything else.
> 
> Fwiw, it's 28 degrees here. 10 degrees colder than forecast.


35 here............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2075309 said:


> I hate when that happens. How much you got out there?


It doesn't even leave ridges along fresh tire tracks. Roads are white, but it's melting almost as fast as it can fall.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2075311 said:


> I have 1/2" here


This has to be close on the deck......considerably less on pavement.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2075311 said:


> I have 1/2" here


Perfect... that's what I wanted to hear... time to shovel and salt


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2075315 said:


> Perfect... that's what I wanted to hear... time to shovel and salt


For sure. Unless you have stuff farther east


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2075308 said:


> I might have an inch on my deck... should be like half on the pavement... right??


I have an inch on my sidewalk and small tar pad. Anyone have a report on **** rapids?
Polaris should have an inch in Rogers??


----------



## Polarismalibu

I lied I have 1"


----------



## Doughboy12

Anyone in Bloomington?


----------



## Doughboy12

With so much moisture in this almost inch I think you will be hard pressed to melt it all with salt....but maybe. What do I know.


----------



## Drakeslayer

1" Chaska. Plowing.


----------



## cbservicesllc

1/2" on asphalt in Osseo


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Ranger620;2075317 said:


> I have an inch on my sidewalk and small tar pad. Anyone have a report on **** rapids?
> Polaris should have an inch in Rogers??


I have 3/4" on my driveway


----------



## cbservicesllc

One lot we treated by request Monday has 1/4"... Western MG


----------



## NorthernProServ

1/2" to 5/8" crystal / new hope so far.


----------



## Drakeslayer

1/2" in Tonka bay


----------



## hansenslawncare

Wet streets in Woodbury. Light snow on grass only...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1/4" in Lino Lakes, considerably less the further east you go.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Where I was parked for 20 minutes....


----------



## cbservicesllc

1/2" at our shop in Dayton


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Anyone with a 1" trigger in **** rapids can head out


----------



## djagusch

Anybody west of 35w in the cities areas could say they got 1 to 2 inches. NWS new weather story has it pretty drawn out. So you can use that as proof. Was posted on facebook at 4am.


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;2075332 said:


> Anybody west of 35w in the cities areas could say they got 1 to 2 inches. NWS new weather story has it pretty drawn out. So you can use that as proof. Was posted on facebook at 4am.


Unless they're seasonal Thumbs Up


----------



## unit28

Inch Isanti to elk river


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2075333 said:


> Unless they're seasonal Thumbs Up


Or if there is a ton of vehicle traffic, leave them
If the manager buys lunch often, they may get a second look.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2075335 said:


> Or if there is a ton of vehicle traffic, leave them
> If the manager buys lunch often, they may get a second look.


Ha! You know it!


----------



## MNPLOWCO

1/2 inch on the truck 1/8-1/4 inch on the hard. Wet sloppy slush. Minnetonka
At 101 and hwy 7. Measure with tape. Like walking through a spilled Mr. misty from
Dairy Queen.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Moderate rain in Roseville.

1/2" in St. Anthony.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Apparently it was just pouring in Maple Grove


----------



## ryde307

Had and inch in chanhassen, 1/2 from excelsior to Hopkins. Sent guys out to scrape it off in Shakopee and there was nothing to plow. Just 1/4 of slush. You can see the lot and lines through it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Vadnais Heights everything is basically black. There's some slushy to it, but virtually nothing. A very heavy drizzle is falling.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Snowing dipin dots now


----------



## SnowGuy73

32° drizzle, breezy.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Eden prairie..... at prairie center Dr 
And valley view. Wet black asphalt.
A skin of slush. 34 degrees. Not even 
Getting the shovel out for the walks.


----------



## SnowGuy73

It must've really snowed good here last night, everything is white.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2075348 said:


> It must've really snowed good here last night, everything is white.


Must be nice to not care.


----------



## ryde307

SnowGuy73;2075348 said:


> It must've really snowed good here last night, everything is white.


The lots we do by you are basically clear from the pictures I was sent.


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2075350 said:


> Must be nice to not care.


Very, very nice!


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;2075353 said:


> The lots we do by you are basically clear from the pictures I was sent.


Streets look slushy from my window.


----------



## Camden

We didn't get more than a solid coating. Two guys are hitting sidewalks and one is salting. Huge bust.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;2075356 said:


> Streets look slushy from my window.


Yup, slushy.

Some slickery spots.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2075350 said:


> Must be nice to not care.


No doubt....


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2075357 said:


> We didn't get more than a solid coating. Two guys are hitting sidewalks and one is salting. Huge bust.


Wow! Even way up there huh?


----------



## banonea

Deershack;2075246 said:


> It has made my wife and I feel much better. We are both over 70, but it is a big confort to know that if she gets pregnent, we are covered. It wont cover glasses, hearing aid or dental, but any pre or post natel care is covered. Great relief off our minds.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:.......... no offence


----------



## djagusch

3/4 inch in cambridge. Seen some guys plowing trying to beat the melt. Funny thing is some of those lots haven't been plowed in the past when we get 1.5 inch.


----------



## banonea

39 and wet here............


----------



## TKLAWN

banonea;2075367 said:


> 39 and wet here............


Lucky!!......


----------



## banonea

TKLAWN;2075369 said:


> Lucky!!......


Boredom is starting to set in.... And getting up at 5am is starting to get old with nothing to do


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;2075365 said:


> 3/4 inch in cambridge. Seen some guys plowing trying to beat the melt. Funny thing is some of those lots haven't been plowed in the past when we get 1.5 inch.


Seemed like 2 things being plowed around here... zero tolerance and lots where guys are getting stretched a bit... We just hit walks and salted everything


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well...... Slept at my townhomes in WBL long enough to make sure the sidewalks were going to melt off. Got into Wyoming, and there are two loaders working at the Fairview Hospital. They better hurry, all of my stuff is dark gray slush.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

42° and a light mist here. The people on the radio said they drove through slush on thier way in early this morning. Nothing but wet roads when I went in at 645


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;2075370 said:


> Boredom is starting to set in.... And getting up at 5am is starting to get old with nothing to do


Same here except I sleep in until 6:30. The trouble is, I know as soon as I go try to find a part time job to give me something to do it will snow everyother day.

42°


----------



## Ranger620

Wonder if CB will buy me breakfast if I sit down at his table. Hashtag no wallet no breakfast for me


----------



## ryde307

Who here uses Hindsite software? I have some questions about snow routes.


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;2075389 said:


> Wonder if CB will buy me breakfast if I sit down at his table. Hashtag no wallet no breakfast for me


He will....


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;2075386 said:


> Same here except I sleep in until 6:30. The trouble is, *I know as soon as I go try to find a part time job to give me something to do it will snow everyother day.
> *
> 42°


made that mistake a few years ago, I can find SOMETHING to do.....


----------



## Polarismalibu

I plowed two in Rogers. Hit walks everywhere. Not to bad I guess


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;2075389 said:


> Wonder if CB will buy me breakfast if I sit down at his table. Hashtag no wallet no breakfast for me


I walked into McDonalds reached for my wallet, realized it was somewhere other than the McDonalds I was at.


----------



## beanz27

jagext;2075219 said:


> rub it in why don't ya


Started at 430, we got around 3-4 so far and the wind is kicking up now.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2075389 said:


> Wonder if CB will buy me breakfast if I sit down at his table. Hashtag no wallet no breakfast for me


Should have stopped in!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Sure hope that's rain spinning into the South Metro...


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2075403 said:


> Should have stopped in!


I'm still close. But gonna head home. I'll waive as I drive by


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2075398 said:


> I walked into McDonalds reached for my wallet, realized it was somewhere other than the McDonalds I was at.


Same thing I just did except for it was holiday


----------



## qualitycut

Ahhhh, good thing i shut my alarm off. Didn't even come close to my 1 inch trigger let alone a quarter inch. Nothings white here.


----------



## dieselplw

So did anyone actually get to drop the blade? Lawnmower did you get enough to plow up by you?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2075405 said:


> Sure hope that's rain spinning into the South Metro...


It is..... Marler's been talking about it all morning. Nothing to worry about until the evening commute now.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2075300 said:


> No way we hit the 2" trigger he has...but it is sticking. Roads are white.


2 inch? Must not follow on here. Have about 10 with 1 inch


----------



## Greenery

My lots in plymouth were/are completely black. Some guys were plowing the little bit of slizzle.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Holy ****. Temp dropped 10 degrees. Heavy rain and half way to to town got some sort of frozen precip. Luckily it just rained in town. Sun is out now


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Filling up the 14 Chevy for 1.88 gallon


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Wish I would have brought a jacket


----------



## ryde307

Just passed a guy on a motorcycle in Hopkins.


----------



## Polarismalibu

dieselplw;2075423 said:


> So did anyone actually get to drop the blade? Lawnmower did you get enough to plow up by you?


I plowed two of my per times that were right at 1"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2075430 said:


> Filling up the 14 Chevy for 1.88 gallon


$1.72 for gas up here. $2.15 for diesel.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

dieselplw;2075423 said:


> So did anyone actually get to drop the blade? Lawnmower did you get enough to plow up by you?


Scraped 1/4 lot at a bank in Lino Lakes before I salted where people park.

Just salted a bank in Vadnais Heights.

Slept at some townhomes in WBL while waiting to make sure it warmed up enough for the sidewalks to melt off.

PERFECT snow!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2075441 said:


> $1.72 for gas up here. $2.15 for diesel.


I filled up for $1.98 this morning. Think that's the cheapest I have ever filled up at


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;2075443 said:


> I filled up for $1.98 this morning. Think that's the cheapest I have ever filled up at


Where at ? Still 2.39/49 around here


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;2075450 said:


> Where at ? Still 2.39/49 around here


Holiday. I may have had a coupon


----------



## Greenery

And now we have heavy grauple and rain.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Weather bug just turned red for lightning!


----------



## banonea

43 and ice pellets right now


----------



## unit28

Here comes my we'd night snow

http://mp1.met.psu.edu/~fxg1/WXTYPE/loop25nc.html


----------



## Doughboy12

Big thunder...............


----------



## Doughboy12

Snowflakes are falling as fast as rain drops do...attm.


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;2075462 said:


> Big thunder...............


I've herd a couple big claps now


----------



## TKLAWN

I think it's going to be s disaster when it gets cold this afternoon.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2075467 said:


> I've herd a couple big claps now


I haven't herd any here


----------



## SnowGuy73

Slushy mess again.


----------



## mnlefty

Recent thunder here.


----------



## qualitycut

Lightning and thunder here, downpour


----------



## Ranger620

Down pour here sleet and rain mix


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;2075454 said:


> Holiday. I may have had a coupon


gas is running $1.82 here no coupon......


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2075469 said:


> I think it's going to be s disaster when it gets cold this afternoon.


Supposed to be 20-30 mph winds probably dry out for the most part i would think.


----------



## cbservicesllc

dieselplw;2075423 said:


> So did anyone actually get to drop the blade? Lawnmower did you get enough to plow up by you?


Not here, most I could find on any sites was 3/4"


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;2075460 said:


> Here comes my we'd night snow
> 
> http://mp1.met.psu.edu/~fxg1/WXTYPE/loop25nc.html


I don't like the looks of that


----------



## IDST

Lightning!


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2075484 said:


> I don't like the looks of that


It wont be much


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2075487 said:


> It wont be much


People will still cafe about because they are used to clean black top


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Driving around I noticed a lot of fish houses for sale


----------



## CityGuy

2 inches in Clearwater this morning.
Everything is wet now but, snowing hard again.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2075491 said:


> People will still cafe about because they are used to clean black top


That actually looks like current radar so i wouldn't worry at all its 41 degrees here


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2075493 said:


> Driving around I noticed a lot of fish houses for sale


Yea there should be a lot of deals on winter stuff if ya have some extra cash. I never understood people trying to sell winter stuff like that on a bad winter unless they are really hurting for some money


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sun is out....


----------



## qualitycut

Getting bright here.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2075495 said:


> That actually looks like current radar so i wouldn't worry at all its 41 degrees here


34° since the rain moved through earlier


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2075496 said:


> Yea there should be a lot of deals on winter stuff if ya have some extra cash. I never understood people trying to sell winter stuff like that on a bad winter unless they are really hurting for some money


Wife is probably nagging them. I remember there were several years of little snow. You could buy nearly new or even new sleds for 3k or less


----------



## SnoFarmer

:waving:
I lost money , plowing my pre pay seasionals


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnoFarmer;2075507 said:


> :waving:
> I lost money , plowing my pre pay seasionals


Wow! Didn't know you guys were supposed to get that much


----------



## mnlefty

Summit ave in St Paul, changed from rain to pancake flakes and back several times now, a bit of slush here and there.


----------



## qualitycut

Rain,snow,sleet and sun all in the last 30 min


----------



## SnoFarmer

cbservicesllc;2075508 said:


> Wow! Didn't know you guys were supposed to get that much


The meso had us at 4-7
The local guy had us at 2-4

So they weren't to far off.


----------



## Greenery

jimslawnsnow;2075506 said:


> Wife is probably nagging them. I remember there were several years of little snow. You could buy nearly new or even new sleds for 3k or less


Mid-late 90's?


----------



## TKLAWN

Looks like I have a new forecast that includes heavy snow at times.


----------



## qualitycut

Block abd a half west of my house slush on roads nothing even in the grass at my house


----------



## djagusch

Winter weather advisory added to chisago county. Says 2 to 4 inches more by 6pm. That's the heart of lwnmwrmn22 schools.


----------



## Bill1090

Immmm dreaming of a whiiiiteee Christmas.

http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckar...11&compaction=on&mean_mt=on&max_mt=on&mean=on


----------



## qualitycut

Looks like minneapolis plowed some side streets


----------



## qualitycut




----------



## djagusch

I must be in the yellow band by st croix. Huge flakes falling very fast.


----------



## qualitycut

37 abd mndot is dropping salt like there is a inch of snow pack at 0 degree


And its raining


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2075550 said:


> ...................


What street is that? The county does some of the bigger ones.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2075561 said:


> What street is that? The county does some of the bigger ones.


29th near Franklin. Was a bunch plowed all side streets

No wonder your taxes are so high


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2075565 said:


> 29th near Franklin. Was a bunch plowed all side streets
> 
> No wonder your taxes are so high


Then when we get one big storm they will say they used up their budget.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2075569 said:


> Then when we get one big storm they will say they used up their budget.


Yea so they can just get more money to waste lol


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2075571 said:


> Yea so they can just get more money to waste lol


Funny thing is they never plow by me. It takes about 6" before they even make one pass.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2075573 said:


> Funny thing is they never plow by me. It takes about 6" before they even make one pass.


Ha i remember that. Richards.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Greenery;2075523 said:


> Mid-late 90's?


Somewhere in there


----------



## unit28

​Oh boy
.........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Someone on a Facebook site for vehicles is asking if they'll take payments on a 2700 truck. I just don't get it


----------



## qualitycut

Snowing in Woodbury


----------



## Bill1090

Temps just dropped from 46° to 39° in the last hour here. Hmmm.


----------



## albhb3

some jackass stole my outbound mail....but don't worry they gave me 3 other peoples stuff, already opened from rosemount and Eagan. Get a job you fawkin knuckle draggers


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;2075573 said:


> Funny thing is they never plow by me. It takes about 6" before they even make one pass.


same then they leave it about 4 ft off the curb


----------



## Camden

albhb3;2075604 said:


> some jackass stole my outbound mail....but don't worry they gave me 3 other peoples stuff, already opened from rosemount and Eagan. Get a job you fawkin knuckle draggers


Man that sucks. I always put my mail right into a post office bin. And then I have all of my important mail go into a PO Box. Too many low lifes out there to trust doing things any other way.


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;2075604 said:


> some jackass stole my outbound mail....but don't worry they gave me 3 other peoples stuff, already opened from rosemount and Eagan. Get a job you fawkin knuckle draggers


Thats why i always drop at post office


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2075615 said:


> thats why i always drop at post office


tmi.........


----------



## albhb3

Camden;2075608 said:


> Man that sucks. I always put my mail right into a post office bin. And then I have all of my important mail go into a PO Box. Too many low lifes out there to trust doing things any other way.





qualitycut;2075615 said:


> Thats why i always drop at post office


It just figures at least it was only a in writing copy for the cancelation for U care. Already called them to let them know... I'm sure they will be disappointed when theres no money in there. I thought damn that's a lot of mail, then I saw some of it open and knew immediately what was up.


----------



## qualitycut

Jersey mikes subs. Highly recommended.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2075624 said:


> Jersey mikes subs. Highly recommended.


Never had it. I'm still in love with Firehouse subs. I don't remember who suggested them but dang they are delicious.


----------



## qualitycut

Desert


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2075628 said:


> Desert


Nadia's cupcakes???


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2075628 said:


> Desert


bad break up ehh champ


----------



## cbservicesllc

Just woke up from a nap... Looks like about 95% of the snow is gone... Glad I didn't plow any per timers or I would be eating their bill


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2075628 said:


> Desert


Now I need some desert !!!


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2075632 said:


> Just woke up from a nap... Looks like about 95% of the snow is gone... Glad I didn't plow any per timers or I would be eating their bill


Same here... by the time we got to the last ones could barely justify 1/2" triggers we did.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2075624 said:


> Jersey mikes subs. Highly recommended.


Can't beat it. #8 and # 26


----------



## Camden

Things have really picked up nicely since 11:00. Our 3rd sidewalk run of the day is about to get underway. Very very nice when that happens...


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2075629 said:


> Nadia's cupcakes???


Yea first timer, was next to the sub place. Heard they were good and waa going to only get 1 left with 4 wanted to leave with 8.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;2075638 said:


> Can't beat it. #8 and # 26


Yea number 8 is what i get mikes way. Delicious


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2075639 said:


> Things have really picked up nicely since 11:00. Our 3rd sidewalk run of the day is about to get underway. Very very nice when that happens...


How much you got up there? You do walks every 1 inch or what? Salt not melting it?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2075639 said:


> Things have really picked up nicely since 11:00. Our 3rd sidewalk run of the day is about to get underway. Very very nice when that happens...


Lucky!!!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2075642 said:


> How much you got up there? You do walks every 1 inch or what? Salt not melting it?


I think they were supposed to get the 2-4 today that NWS mentioned in their FB post 4-5 hours ago


----------



## NorthernProServ

Hoping for another salt run tonight. Just need the temps to drop fairly quick. Also have a 40% of snow after midnight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snow starting to mix in, in Lindstrom area.


----------



## albhb3

Chippewa river just east of plum city was well outta its banks today looked like the town was gonna get wet


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2075640 said:


> Yea first timer, was next to the sub place. Heard they were good and waa going to only get 1 left with 4 wanted to leave with 8.


Oh yeah, they have one in Woodbury now right? I didn't think you'd come all the way to MG and then not call me... haha Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2075652 said:


> Oh yeah, they have one in Woodbury now right? I didn't think you'd come all the way to MG and then not call me... haha Thumbs Up


Yea there is, i would have hit you up for a free lunch if i was


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dahl just said a messy morning commute Monday morning, and snow Christmas Eve, through Mid day, Christmas Day just in time for a White Christmas.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Nadia's is good for a time or two, after that, eh. I'd much rather have Izzy's Ice Cream.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2075654 said:


> Dahl just said a messy morning commute Monday morning, and snow Christmas Eve, through Mid day, Christmas Day just in time for a White Christmas.


Doh k, he was so right today also.

Every day he says something about sbow 7 days out


----------



## CityGuy

Temps look to fall tonight to the lower 20's with a high tomorrow of 24°. Things could get icy.


----------



## CityGuy

Holy flipping snow falling.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2075674 said:


> Holy flipping snow falling.


Dick.......Nothing but wind and rain here.


----------



## unit28

Maybe more if the LPS eye hits a big lake 


Be interesting to see if it is


----------



## NorthernProServ

unit28;2075681 said:


> Maybe more if the LPS eye hits a big lake
> 
> Be interesting to see if it is


I'm game for another 1/2" tonight


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Here's the simulated radar from last night. It showed the big burst of moisture that we got this morning at 3 am, virtually exactly on time.

Doesn't show anything for tonight......


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2075653 said:


> Yea there is, i would have hit you up for a free lunch if i was


Well of course


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2075683 said:


> I'm game for another 1/2" tonight


Yeah, be nice to get another solid walk run... Thinking I can at least warrant salting due to the dropping temps after 6PM


----------



## qualitycut

Still 37° here


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2075704 said:


> Still 37° here


I have 30 here


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Just put salt in the truck it's dropped 4* in an hour 32 now and windy. In Arden Hills.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2075710 said:


> I have 30 here


Is it slickery?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2075713 said:


> Just put salt in the truck it's dropped 4* in an hour 32 now and windy. In Arden Hills.


Gonna do 5th grader's homework, then watch the season finally of Survivor, then I'll head out to salt my townhomes I slept at this morning, and salt my 2 banks.


----------



## beanz27

dieselplw;2075423 said:


> So did anyone actually get to drop the blade? Lawnmower did you get enough to plow up by you?


Wow I thought you guys would have got something, we got at least 5, more coming and a lot of wind, it's going to be a long night.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

31 now headed out salting


----------



## cbservicesllc

Holy windy and 29 here!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2075716 said:


> Gonna do 5th grader's homework, then watch the season finally of Survivor, then I'll head out to salt my townhomes I slept at this morning, and salt my 2 banks.


Im going to be screwed when i have kids, i dont remember any of that stuff from school.

I spent the day playing drug wars on my graphing calculator


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

30 by st. fairgrounds


----------



## wizardsr

What's happening in the West metro? Wind is drying everything up where I'm working in North St Paul. Looks like the moisture is heading out with the drop in temps, wind drying things up, may not even be able to get a salt run in tonight...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2075714 said:


> Is it slickery?


I just ran out to the truck. Walk and small asphalt pad still just wet


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2075727 said:


>


Im going with no white Christmas temps get up again next week


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2075724 said:


> 30 by st. fairgrounds


Is stuff SOMEWHAT dry??


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2075728 said:


> I just ran out to the truck. Walk and small asphalt pad still just wet


Good thing it wasn't with you running and all


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Stuff doesn't look TOO dramatic for next week.....

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/displayMod.php?var=gfs_sfc_prcp&loop=loopall&hours=


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

.....................................................................


----------



## Ranger620

Accuweather has me with a coating to an inch Sunday eavining


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;2075736 said:


> Accuweather has me with a coating to an inch Sunday eavining


Accuweather has 1-3" for me.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;2075731 said:


> Is stuff SOMEWHAT dry??


No it's actually trying to snow


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2075738 said:


> Accuweather has 1-3" for me.


They have nothing for me.

Only saw about 14 snow flakes today too.


----------



## Camden

I just have one guy out right now cleaning up. It looks like it's done but I'm going to keep someone out until I'm 100% sure.


----------



## Greenery

Sprinter? Lol


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2075677 said:


> Dick.......Nothing but wind and rain here.


Didn't add to anything


----------



## qualitycut

Pavement is damp but not enough to get slick if it freezes heee


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;2075743 said:


> Sprinter? Lol


Doing walks???


----------



## CityGuy

dieselplw;2075423 said:


> So did anyone actually get to drop the blade? Lawnmower did you get enough to plow up by you?


I dropped all 3.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Snow stopped wind is blowing about 30mph and stuff is drying up in St Paul


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

I'm NB Snelling at university anyone want me to swing by anyplace Plenty of salt in the truck but nothing to do walks Headed to vadnais heights Down to 29


----------



## CityGuy

Untreated. roads and walks getting a little slick


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;2075747 said:


> Doing walks???


Watching ian leonard.


----------



## cbservicesllc

beanz27;2075718 said:


> Wow I thought you guys would have got something, we got at least 5, more coming and a lot of wind, it's going to be a long night.


Lucky.....


----------



## TKLAWN

wizardsr;2075726 said:


> What's happening in the West metro? Wind is drying everything up where I'm working in North St Paul. Looks like the moisture is heading out with the drop in temps, wind drying things up, may not even be able to get a salt run in tonight...


Main areas are mostly dry, definitely some slick spots in shaded area ,sidewalks and such.


----------



## cbservicesllc

wizardsr;2075726 said:


> What's happening in the West metro? Wind is drying everything up where I'm working in North St Paul. Looks like the moisture is heading out with the drop in temps, wind drying things up, may not even be able to get a salt run in tonight...


I'm going to load up the boy and we're going to do site checks soon... That's my feeling as well...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2075734 said:


> Stuff doesn't look TOO dramatic for next week.....
> 
> http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/displayMod.php?var=gfs_sfc_prcp&loop=loopall&hours=


No... Looks like a couple ~1 inch snowfalls


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2075748 said:


> I dropped all 3.


That doesn't count, you guys have to burn those cutting edges off! Thumbs Up


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2075762 said:


> That doesn't count, you guys have to burn those cutting edges off! Thumbs Up


They did go past my house and plow the wet asphalt this morning.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2075763 said:


> They did go past my house and plow the wet asphalt this morning.


Lmao. You plow?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Parking lot in vadnais LOOKS dry nope it's slick


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2075766 said:


> Lmao. You plow?


I slept.....


----------



## Green Grass

Light snow and very windy.


----------



## ryde307

Chipotle in chanhasen is getting slippery. It will need salt. Planning on salting everything tonight.

Been complaining about not making money all winter, the kid in line before me is complaining he can't afford guac on his burrito, at least we aren't to that point.


----------



## ryde307

Now snowing in chanhasen. Blowing around on the street


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2075762 said:


> That doesn't count, you guys have to burn those cutting edges off! Thumbs Up


Actually had a good rooster off the oneway today.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;2075766 said:


> Lmao. You plow?


Maple Lake and north had around 2 inches


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2075769 said:


> I slept.....


Slacker.......


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2075744 said:


> Didn't add to anything


Never got a flake


----------



## CityGuy

My view at 300 a.m.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2075762 said:


> That doesn't count, you guys have to burn those cutting edges off! Thumbs Up


I don't want to because then I have to change them.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

ryde307;2075773 said:


> Chipotle in chanhasen is getting slippery. It will need salt. Planning on salting everything tonight.
> 
> Been complaining about not making money all winter, the kid in line before me is complaining he can't afford guac on his burrito, at least we aren't to that point.


Probably the same one wanting to make payments on a 2700 truck


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2075786 said:


> Never got a flake


Mom Will Be heading up tuesday or wednesday weather permitting.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Lots are odd. Some places are dry and some are slippery


----------



## qualitycut

This is what happens when you drink and kbid. Forgot i even bid this till i got my outbid enail. Decent deal 
http://www.k-bid.com/auction/10744/item/6?offset=6


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2075792 said:


> Lots are odd. Some places are dry and some are slippery


Same thing here... Some of mine are try, others slick as heck


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2075799 said:


> Same thing here... Some of mine are try, others slick as heck


Are you noticing a difference on say new lots vs older?


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2075799 said:


> Same thing here... Some of mine are try, others slick as heck


I'm heading out in 20 minutes. See what it looks like


----------



## NorthernProServ

Ranger620;2075812 said:


> I'm heading out in 20 minutes. See what it looks like


Heading out at 10, was planning on hitting everything but I guess we'll see.


----------



## qualitycut

Ran to Bloomington now at luckys in mendota most everything is dry


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2075803 said:


> Are you noticing a difference on say new lots vs older?


Yes, definitely, the one that's like a skating rink was new this summer... I suppose new, smooth, oily surface vs rough old surface...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Anything that's not dry yet, I would venture a guess that it won't dry... It's frozen


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2075830 said:


> Yes, definitely, the one that's like a skating rink was new this summer... I suppose new, smooth, oily surface vs rough old surface...


Yea just checked new is slick


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2075795 said:


> This is what happens when you drink and kbid. Forgot i even bid this till i got my outbid enail. Decent deal
> http://www.k-bid.com/auction/10744/item/6?offset=6


I was bidding on that


----------



## Ranger620

Just left Plymouth. Spotty but thru some salt down. Off to fridley


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2075853 said:


> I was bidding on that


Sorr6. Well my sales tax is 70 percent lol. Just called them about it. I went abd looked at it today or i wouldn't have bid any higher. Pictures made it look like handles were all bent to cafe


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2075855 said:


> Just left Plymouth. Spotty but thru some salt down. Off to fridley


Yea same here but salted. They are all same management company so I'm emailing her tonight to tell her we salted so she remembers it wasn't from snow when she gets invoice


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2075864 said:


> Yea same here but salted. They are all same management company so I'm emailing her tonight to tell her we salted so she remembers it wasn't from snow when she gets invoice


Did you buy a salter?


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2075883 said:


> Did you buy a salter?


No they are all smaller lots. Using my push behind . Hacking it.


----------



## Ranger620

Breakfast sounds good right about now


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2075886 said:


> No they are all smaller lots. Using my push behind . Hacking it.


I once did a 3-4 acre lot by throwing it out the back by shovel. That was horrible


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2075894 said:


> I once did a 3-4 acre lot by throwing it out the back by shovel. That was horrible


Put it in 1st and let it coast through the lot?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2075886 said:


> No they are all smaller lots. Using my push behind . Hacking it.


Haven't been able to get my tailgate spreader working yet. I'm doing the same.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;2075894 said:


> I once did a 3-4 acre lot by throwing it out the back by shovel. That was horrible


2nd year I plowed, we did the WalMart in Pine City that way. Had my dad drive, another guy and I pitching out the back of the dump I had.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2075901 said:


> Haven't been able to get my tailgate spreader working yet. I'm doing the same.


Yea not bad actually. I could use a little walking around.


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;2075894 said:


> I once did a 3-4 acre lot by throwing it out the back by shovel. That was horrible


When i first startedthat is how we did it. Put 2 guys with shovels in the back of the 1 ton with 2 ton of sand. Went like that for 2 years then got the sander........


----------



## qualitycut

Im getting a gym membership by next week also. Getting lazy. Will give me something to do and be a creep at the same time


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2075904 said:


> Yea not bad actually. I could use a little walking around.


The ones I salt, it's really not that much longer to do it with a walk behind spreader rather than load the tailgate spreader each time.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2075907 said:


> Im getting a gym membership by next week also. Getting lazy. Will give me something to do and be a creep at the same time


Or buy a 200# walk behind and make money while you workout.


----------



## SSS Inc.

We're Making ICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2075913 said:


> We're Making ICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


My kid is pumped, they're making snow at Wild Mtn again.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2075914 said:


> My kid is pumped, they're making snow at Wild Mtn again.


It's about time. There should be plenty on the slopes by the weekend.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2075916 said:


> It's about time. There should be plenty on the slopes by the weekend.


They've stayed open, and we've gone 3 times. Just been getting pretty rough over there.

Be nice to get some fresh snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

GFS is flat for the week.


----------



## Ranger620

So much for breakfast. White Castle it is.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2075922 said:


> So much for breakfast. White Castle it is.


They have all day breakfast!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2075892 said:


> Breakfast sounds good right about now


Sure dose!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;2075922 said:


> So much for breakfast. White Castle it is.


Thought the same thing, til I ran through Taco Bell.

Just did the walks at some townhomes in WBL. Usually 8 bags of salt, used 1.5.

Very spotty ice. Blacktop, quite a bit. Walks, not so much.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2075886 said:


> No they are all smaller lots. Using my push behind . Hacking it.


Fake it till you make it, same here Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Running Aces needs to salt their walks.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2075932 said:


> Running Aces needs to salt their walks.


Dont even need to go in to make some money


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2075928 said:


> Thought the same thing, til I ran through Taco Bell.
> 
> Just did the walks at some townhomes in WBL. Usually 8 bags of salt, used 1.5.
> 
> Very spotty ice. Blacktop, quite a bit. Walks, not so much.


We used about a quarter of the salt I anticipated... Seems things really did freeze dry more than I thought since 8PM...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2075935 said:


> We used about a quarter of the salt I anticipated... Seems things really did freeze dry more than I thought since 8PM...


That's what was going on at my townhomes as I was walking around.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2075936 said:


> That's what was going on at my townhomes as I was walking around.


Noticed the same here


----------



## Camden

Started my day at 4am yesterday, ending it 22 hours later. That's a lot of time for 3". Good and profitable day though.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Just about every lot that is normally salted is done.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just drove through Forest Lake, most are now dry.

FWIW, 6 pm Christmas Eve.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Part that sucks.... shouldn't have slept during the day yesterday.......


----------



## SnowGuy73

26° breezy, overcast.


----------



## CityGuy

26° cloudy
Light wind


----------



## CityGuy

Few stray flurries around.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Couple 13, 14 flurries.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Light flurries down here. Scared me at first and had to check the radar


----------



## TKLAWN

Yet another boring day on tap....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2075995 said:


> Yet another boring day on tap....


I have about 50 minutes, then the youngest is out the door, and I'm sleeping.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2075998 said:


> I have about 50 minutes, then the youngest is out the door, and I'm sleeping.


What time does he start school? My 8 year old starts at 7 for some extra help,which means I have to get up at 6 and drive her in


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2076007 said:


> What time does he start school? My 8 year old starts at 7 for some extra help,which means I have to get up at 6 and drive her in


Oldest at 7:37, youngest at 8:52.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2076014 said:


> Oldest at 7:37, youngest at 8:52.


That whole staggered start thing both baffles me and pisses me off. Who can keep it all straight?


----------



## banonea

28 and small pellets here


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

Doughboy12;2076018 said:


> That whole staggered start thing both baffles me and pisses me off. Who can keep it all straight?


Finite number of buses and bus drivers determine routes and times. They could do all same start if they had unlimited number of buses and drivers.

Although I DO agree that this must drive parents with 2+ kids absolutely bonkers.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Guy out doing clean ups. Pics to follow in a few when I get home


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Mower with bagger, push mower with bagger, blower,trimmer and a box full of leaves. I know the pic isn't the best


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;2076042 said:


> Mower with bagger, push mower with bagger, blower,trimmer and a box full of leaves. I know the pic isn't the best


We could do them here probably now that the ground has firmed up a bit. Too bad everything is put away


----------



## qualitycut

Even with this no snow i just signed up a person that wanted to go with seasonal and a another monthly.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2076082 said:


> Even with this no snow i just signed up a person that wanted to go with seasonal and a another monthly.


For a cleanup/lawn care OR snow? :laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

So lots i salted, ice is gone bur looks like i spread the sakt 1 min ago


----------



## Polarismalibu

Some fricken genius out there truck threw red lake.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2076119 said:


> Some fricken genius out there truck threw red lake.


I herd one on milacs too. Or maybe I herd it wrong and it was red


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;2076119 said:


> Some fricken genius out there truck threw red lake.


Natural selection.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Alright, I can't find the tire discussion, what's a good tire that's reasonable for snow that I can actually afford and get at couple years on... Bridgestone Dueler A/T's are on the truck that I need tires for... They last about 1.5 to 2 years, but they're expensive...

Do I just go cheap and get Coopers or Nittos? Just for one of our year round trucks...


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2076135 said:


> Alright, I can't find the tire discussion, what's a good tire that's reasonable for snow that I can actually afford and get at couple years on... Bridgestone Dueler A/T's are on the truck that I need tires for... They last about 1.5 to 2 years, but they're expensive...
> 
> Do I just go cheap and get Coopers or Nittos? Just for one of our year round trucks...


I haven't had first hand experience with nittos but hear good things. My pearsonal experience I like the hankooks they are softer so may not last as long. Otherwise I have had good luck with Firestone transforce at's. Kinda like the ford dodge Chevy or boss western thing.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2076143 said:


> I haven't had first hand experience with nittos but hear good things. My pearsonal experience I like the hankooks they are softer so may not last as long. Otherwise I have had good luck with Firestone transforce at's. Kinda like the ford dodge Chevy or boss western thing.


That's not true we all no dodge suck and ford is the best


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2076130 said:


> I herd one on milacs too. Or maybe I herd it wrong and it was red


Mille lacs was wide open yesterday


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2076135 said:


> Alright, I can't find the tire discussion, what's a good tire that's reasonable for snow that I can actually afford and get at couple years on... Bridgestone Dueler A/T's are on the truck that I need tires for... They last about 1.5 to 2 years, but they're expensive...
> 
> Do I just go cheap and get Coopers or Nittos? Just for one of our year round trucks...


Nittos suck. They have so many problems with blowing out the sidewalls. You getting these for 20" rims or what?


----------



## djagusch

cbservicesllc;2076135 said:


> Alright, I can't find the tire discussion, what's a good tire that's reasonable for snow that I can actually afford and get at couple years on... Bridgestone Dueler A/T's are on the truck that I need tires for... They last about 1.5 to 2 years, but they're expensive...
> 
> Do I just go cheap and get Coopers or Nittos? Just for one of our year round trucks...


I'm running Firestone transforce. Get 30 k miles with out rotating then replace the rears and keep the fronts on. Then the next 30k I need a set of 4. Been doing this for a long period of time. Stretch the life out a bit. Tires are always done about first snow time if possible.


----------



## Camden

djagusch;2076175 said:


> *I'm running Firestone transforce.* Get 30 k miles with out rotating then replace the rears and keep the fronts on. Then the next 30k I need a set of 4. Been doing this for a long period of time. Stretch the life out a bit. Tires are always done about first snow time if possible.


Yep! Firestones are decent tires. I love their lack of road noise. They give you a lot of grip in snow and the tread life is decent.

But make no mistake, the absolute best tires on the market are made by Nokian. They are very expensive but they put every other brand to shame in every performance category. Every one of my personal drivers is equipped with a set except for the Denali which is still burning through it's original set of Michelins.


----------



## SSS Inc.

We put Transforce on everything. Just put a set on my truck and on another.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2076179 said:


> Yep! Firestones are decent tires. I love their lack of road noise. They give you a lot of grip in snow and the tread life is decent.
> 
> But make no mistake, the absolute best tires on the market are made by Nokian. They are very expensive but they put every other brand to shame in every performance category. Every one of my personal drivers is equipped with a set except for the Denali which is still burning through it's original set of Michelins.


What you mean out preform? What's the point of spending a ton more unless you are running them on a porsche or something


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2076164 said:


> Nittos suck. They have so many problems with blowing out the sidewalls. You getting these for 20" rims or what?


Yeah 20's...


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;2076175 said:


> I'm running Firestone transforce. Get 30 k miles with out rotating then replace the rears and keep the fronts on. Then the next 30k I need a set of 4. Been doing this for a long period of time. Stretch the life out a bit. Tires are always done about first snow time if possible.


I've done something similar



Camden;2076179 said:


> Yep! Firestones are decent tires. I love their lack of road noise. They give you a lot of grip in snow and the tread life is decent.
> 
> But make no mistake, the absolute best tires on the market are made by Nokian. They are very expensive but they put every other brand to shame in every performance category. Every one of my personal drivers is equipped with a set except for the Denali which is still burning through it's original set of Michelins.





SSS Inc.;2076181 said:


> We put Transforce on everything. Just put a set on my truck and on another.


I used to have the Firestones on 2 trucks until I traded one, looks like we'll throw Transforce on this one


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2076160 said:


> That's not true we all no dodge suck and ford is the best


Careful thems fighting words.


----------



## Bill1090

It's hard to believe it is only a week until Christmas. 32° and sunny.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2076192 said:


> Yeah 20's...


I put duratracs on mine love those but there expensive on 20's But if your looking for a good price the dyna pro atm are a sweet a/t tire


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2076205 said:


> It's hard to believe it is only a week until Christmas. 32° and sunny.


26° here and full sun. Kinda nice to have sun. So much for flurries this after noon. Didn't mention it this morning, but they falling never the less


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## unit28

More behind that


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2076225 said:


> More behind that


Huh..........?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2076220 said:


>


Meh..........

5-10 DAY FORECAST:

The weak low bringing snows to NE MN, NW WI and the W. UP Sunday will go on to bring a general 1-4" to the rest of northern WI, the rest of the UP and into far northern lower MI on Monday.

Yet another low is indicated to bring some snows on the order of 1-4" to most MN, the UP, the NW 2/3rds of WI and northern lower MI by Wednesday and Wednesday night.

Christmas eve and Christmas day look to be fairly quiet, with some light snows possible across the Northwoods by the weekend


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2076229 said:


> Huh..........?


He means we're set up for snow now. It'll train through.


----------



## Ranger620

Furnace down


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2076234 said:


> He means we're set up for snow now. It'll train through.


Been hearing that for the last month and a half that it was going to snow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2076236 said:


> Been hearing that for the last month and a half that it was going to snow


I know.......


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2076235 said:


> Furnace down


Those are for suckers


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2076240 said:


> Those are for suckers


Only way to heat the house. Got the electric heater out


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2076220 said:


>


Doubt it.......


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2076246 said:


> Only way to heat the house. Got the electric heater out


Open the windows it's beautiful out


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I have high to mid 30's for highs. 

Didn't unit post next week would be lawn mowing weather?


----------



## albhb3

Stillwater took me behind the woodshed today I KNEW I should have ran down through river falls


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;2076135 said:


> Alright, I can't find the tire discussion, what's a good tire that's reasonable for snow that I can actually afford and get at couple years on... Bridgestone Dueler A/T's are on the truck that I need tires for... They last about 1.5 to 2 years, but they're expensive...
> 
> Do I just go cheap and get Coopers or Nittos? Just for one of our year round trucks...


Coopers. I have had good luck with them.


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;2076235 said:


> Furnace down


Better now than when mine went out last year at -20....
Exhaust fan blower for mine.


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;2076246 said:


> Only way to heat the house. Got the electric heater out


I had 6 of them going.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Ranger620;2076235 said:


> Furnace down


You could ask Polaris to rent his Ice Castle for a few nights???


----------



## albhb3

Drakeslayer;2076298 said:


> You could ask Polaris to rent his Ice Castle for a few nights???


low blow sneaky you are


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;2076235 said:


> Furnace down


Stand it back up. Works better.


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;2076314 said:


> Stand it back up. Works better.


prolly one of them hipster furnaces


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;2076292 said:


> Better now than when mine went out last year at -20....
> Exhaust fan blower for mine.


Ya that would suck. Doing research I need the gas valve. Mine is discontinued found a aftermarket one now I just need to decide if I wanna pay $200 and go get it tomorrow or order it from Amazon or grainger and get it next week but cost is $60-70


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;2076295 said:


> I had 6 of them going.


Only have one going currently. I can get the furnace to ignite and run to get temp up but the fan won't shut off when it reaches temp and it won't light again till I go thru the system again


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;2076257 said:


> I have high to mid 30's for highs.
> 
> Didn't unit post next week would be lawn mowing weather?


, people are out doing cleanups today

So I was off a little bit....


----------



## unit28

As far as this season, we're typically seeing a good amount of omega lift in a frequent js flow
35+....isn't out of the question next week
Neither is snow

See the date.......


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;2076328 said:


> Only have one going currently. I can get the furnace to ignite and run to get temp up but the fan won't shut off when it reaches temp and it won't light again till I go thru the system again


There should be a emergency heat mode on it. Had a similar situation at my brothers and we switched it to emergency mode till it was fixed. You need to flip a couple of switches on the main board.


----------



## albhb3

so how does one not notice 750K+ missing outta your bank account right away


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;2076292 said:


> Better now than when mine went out last year at -20....
> Exhaust fan blower for mine.


I think I remember that. You needed a blower that wasn't in stock anywhere.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I have 2 heat sources for my house. A heat pump which doubles as a ac unit in the summer, and a regular furnace for back or if the heat pump isn't able to keep up


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Oh and wife's ex is looking to harm us I guess. If you don't hear from me for a while, I'm dead, in the hospital or answering questions from the sheriff about if it was self defense or not


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2076359 said:


> Oh and wife's ex is looking to harm us I guess. If you don't hear from me for a while, I'm dead, in the hospital or answering questions from the sheriff about if it was self defense or not


Aim for center mass.......


----------



## Ranger620

Wild are on at 7. Maybe I should go to the bar where it's warm to watch.


----------



## qualitycut

Dahl says he thinks we will still have a white Christmas. Doh k. Schaffer earlier didnt sound to optimistic about any snow


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;2076353 said:


> so how does one not notice 750K+ missing outta your bank account right away


I just found out today. Its from all these monthly accounts and no snow. Didnt realize hkw much i had.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2076359 said:


> Oh and wife's ex is looking to harm us I guess. If you don't hear from me for a while, I'm dead, in the hospital or answering questions from the sheriff about if it was self defense or not


Wonderful, how long have they been exs for?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If any of you sent and got the Droid Turbo 2, be ready for the dreaded green line. 

I had to argue with Verizon, but they're sending me a new phone tomorrow.

There's a bad connection by the right speaker, you can push on it and it creates a green line on the screen.

Pretty much right where your thumb sits if you're holding it in your right hand.


----------



## Green Grass

albhb3;2076353 said:


> so how does one not notice 750K+ missing outta your bank account right away


Because I always keep the account lower then that


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2076377 said:


> Because I always keep the account lower then that


Same reason I only have < $1,000 in mine. I get hacked, I'm gonna be out a weeks worth of gas in the summer.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2076379 said:


> Same reason I only have < $1,000 in mine. I get hacked, I'm gonna be out a weeks worth of gas in the summer.


The same reason i keep as much in cash in my safe.......i don't trust banks


----------



## albhb3

banonea;2076388 said:


> The same reason i keep as much in cash in my safe.......i don't trust banks


I wouldn't be admitting that on here...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2076370 said:


> Wonderful, how long have they been exs for?


14-15 years


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2076394 said:


> 14-15 years


Geez what a nut job.


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;2076393 said:


> I wouldn't be admitting that on here...


Whats wrong with having money at your house?


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2076398 said:


> Whats wrong with having money at your house?


I have $46 sitting on my kitchen table.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;2076402 said:


> I have $46 sitting on my kitchen table.


This is what I have on my table, after my 10 year old went order a SECOND double burger with the works, after finishing off a medium fry as well.


----------



## banonea

albhb3;2076393 said:


> I wouldn't be admitting that on here...


I also keep 9 guns and over 5000 rounds......i dont worry, lol


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2076394 said:


> 14-15 years


You need backup, let me know. I got a few of my boys in Owatonna if needed


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2076412 said:


> This is what I have on my table, after my 10 year old went order a SECOND double burger with the works, after finishing off a medium fry as well.


Good lord. Usually a small fry is good for two people


----------



## Ranger620

Gonna be a low scoring defensive game. Almost half way thru the first and only 1 shot on goal for each team


----------



## CityGuy

Nice goal.


----------



## Ranger620

Goal
Just after my comment


----------



## skorum03

Light flakes in white bear lake. After seeing the lwnmwr five guys picture I think I'll stop there on my way home.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2076426 said:


> Goal
> Just after my comment


The guy all over and kissing his gf in line at chipotle is going to score to i think. Why can't people save that cafe for home.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Stuff is turning white in Lino Lakes if you have salt to spread.


----------



## Green Grass

albhb3;2076393 said:


> I wouldn't be admitting that on here...


None of us would be dumb enough to break into his house or cafe even sneak up and scare him.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2076436 said:


> None of us would be dumb enough to break into his house or cafe even sneak up and scare him.


Especially after you meet him.


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;2076436 said:


> None of us would be dumb enough to break into his house or cafe even sneak up and scare him.


Lol, i am just a big teddy bear.....with LOTS of bullets


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snowing good in Forest Lake, couple heavier bands still set to co.e through for you zero tolerance guys. 

Kinda windy though. Might just blow across.


----------



## Ranger620

5 shots a peace for an entire period. Terrible but at least we got one


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2076443 said:


> Snowing good in Forest Lake, couple heavier bands still set to co.e through for you zero tolerance guys.
> 
> Kinda windy though. Might just blow across.


Kinda is an understatement here


----------



## CityGuy

Holy snowing. Everything is white.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2076455 said:


> Holy snowing. Everything is white.


But but dahl said only flurries tonight


----------



## skorum03

Snowing kind of hard in Woodbury.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2076461 said:


> But but dahl said only flurries tonight


Everyone said scattered flurries.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I think I'll throw a back pack blower in the truck for this snow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Making lots o ice tonight. I bet I'm the only guy with beers and a garden hose out right now. Also listening to Christmas music.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;2076298 said:


> You could ask Polaris to rent his Ice Castle for a few nights???


I like your thinking!! I'll just have to pull it off the ice quick..... Oh that's right there is no ice


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;2076474 said:


> Making lots o ice tonight. I bet I'm the only guy with beers and a garden hose out right now. Also listening to Christmas music.


I picture Eddie from Christmas vacation...


----------



## Camden

Gopher volleyball lost. Only team worth a darn over there.


----------



## Greenery

Bahahaha .


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2076474 said:


> Making lots o ice tonight. I bet I'm the only guy with beers and a garden hose out right now. Also listening to Christmas music.


You need me to stop by with the blower and blow the snow off??


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;2076481 said:


> I picture Eddie from Christmas vacation...


Too funny... I just told the kids that I will be out til 2 am and if they think they see Eddie from Christmas Vacation it's just me. My neighbors are probably crying right now with all the wasted water. :crying:


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;2076481 said:


> I picture Eddie from Christmas vacation...


Merry Christmas! ****ter's full!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2076487 said:


> You need me to stop by with the blower and blow the snow off??


No accumulation yet. I'll keep you posted. An inch of snow would help the cause. My new method looks more like a snow maker right now. Might add a few inches by morning at this rate.


----------



## CityGuy

Nice goal.


----------



## djagusch

SSS Inc.;2076474 said:


> Making lots o ice tonight. I bet I'm the only guy with beers and a garden hose out right now. Also listening to Christmas music.


I'm going to the rink at 10 tonight to start flooding. Fireman's hose though and a full size rink.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2076494 said:


> Too funny... I just told the kids that I will be out til 2 am and if they think they see Eddie from Christmas Vacation it's just me. My neighbors are probably crying right now with all the wasted water. :crying:


They will report you to the EPA for water run off control


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2076472 said:


> Everyone said scattered flurries.


I know but hes really on my cafe list.


----------



## SSS Inc.

djagusch;2076499 said:


> I'm going to the rink at 10 tonight to start flooding. Fireman's hose though and a full size rink.


That would be nice. I remember as a kid in Mpls they brought in a water truck and just unloaded the thing at the park. Probably 2,000 gallons looking back. We were skating the next day.



Green Grass;2076504 said:


> They will report you to the EPA for water run off control


I had one lady tell me that global warming was screwing up my rink this year.


----------



## cbservicesllc

The heavier band came through... I have a dusting or a trace... whichever of those is less...


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;2076496 said:


> No accumulation yet. I'll keep you posted. An inch of snow would help the cause. My new method looks more like a snow maker right now. Might add a few inches by morning at this rate.


Do you lay Polly down? When we made ours we lined it with Polly and stappled it to the boards and filled it up.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;2076520 said:


> Do you lay Polly down? When we made ours we lined it with Polly and stappled it to the boards and filled it up.


Just around the low edges. (14" on the low end) I go old school and refuse to pay a ton of dough for a glorified swimming pool. I want to have to go out there and flood. Once the little bit of poly becomes one with the earth I can start filling it up about an inch at a time. Its more fun this way. Plus I spend about $15 on poly. 

**Not to mention I can avoid problems and get ice quick with many thin layers vs. filling it up and waiting. You have to be committed to going out there at all hours of the night to take advantage of the temps though.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;2076522 said:


> Just around the low edges. (14" on the low end) I go old school and refuse to pay a ton of dough for a glorified swimming pool. I want to have to go out there and flood. Once the little bit of poly becomes one with the earth I can start filling it up about an inch at a time. Its more fun this way. Plus I spend about $15 on poly.
> 
> **Not to mention I can avoid problems and get ice quick with many thin layers vs. filling it up and waiting. You have to be committed to going out there at all hours of the night to take advantage of the temps though.


We did 1-2" at a time. The poly was expensive though for a rink as big as we had.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Wow everything is white here...just woke up from a nap and went wtf


----------



## SSS Inc.

GoallllllL


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2076416 said:


> You need backup, let me know. I got a few of my boys in Owatonna if needed


Ok. From what I know he left the area. Wife has been in contact with his current girlfriend (if she telling the truth) he hauls over the road and dropped a load in cottage grove and looked for us this afternoon


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goallllllllllllllll


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;2076436 said:


> None of us would be dumb enough to break into his house or cafe even sneak up and scare him.


I walked into his garage with no one home


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2076528 said:


> Ok. From what I know he left the area. Wife has been in contact with his current girlfriend (if she telling the truth) he hauls over the road and dropped a load in cottage grove and looked for us this afternoon


Should have had him stop by my place. Dude sounds like a total loser, has a gf yet still has something against an ex from 15 years ago. At least i see why he is an ex. Dbag


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2076359 said:


> Oh and wife's ex is looking to harm us I guess. If you don't hear from me for a while, I'm dead, in the hospital or answering questions from the sheriff about if it was self defense or not


Good luck.....I remember that too.


----------



## Drakeslayer

NorthernProServ;2076526 said:


> Wow everything is white here...just woke up from a nap and went wtf


Just a dusting up there? We have a church up there that is fairly picky.


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2076354 said:


> I think I remember that. You needed a blower that wasn't in stock anywhere.


Ended up getting the service guy out on a Sunday who did have it in stock....just had to pay through the nose...$200 would have been less.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Polarismalibu;2076520 said:


> Do you lay Polly down? When we made ours we lined it with Polly and stappled it to the boards and filled it up.


Whoa! Polly must be a professional or something!


----------



## Ranger620

Wild are getting lazy having the lead


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;2076541 said:


> Whoa! Polly must be a professional or something!


Gotta love smart phones


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2076533 said:


> Should have had him stop by my place. Dude sounds like a total loser, has a gf yet still has something against an ex from 15 years ago. At least i see why he is an ex. Dbag


From what we can tell is he's never with anyone very long. He's a phyco nut


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/predictions/long_range/seasonal.php?lead=1


----------



## NorthernProServ

Drakeslayer;2076538 said:


> Just a dusting up there? We have a church up there that is fairly picky.


Soild dusting here, our lots we saltedo last night are just wet, going to hit some walks


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Checking my zero stuff.... Drove through Lino where the heaviest snow was when I was coming home and the parking lots were white....


Now black. You can still see some of the salt I spread last night.

WTF.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2076565 said:


> Checking my zero stuff.... Drove through Lino where the heaviest snow was when I was coming home and the parking lots were white....
> 
> Now black. You can still see some of the salt I spread last night.
> 
> WTF.......


Yeah... I'm not even checking anything tonight...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2076565 said:


> Checking my zero stuff.... Drove through Lino where the heaviest snow was when I was coming home and the parking lots were white....
> 
> Now black. You can still see some of the salt I spread last night.
> 
> WTF.......


Same in Vadnais Heights.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2076565 said:


> Checking my zero stuff.... Drove through Lino where the heaviest snow was when I was coming home and the parking lots were white....
> 
> Now black. You can still see some of the salt I spread last night.
> 
> WTF.......


Yeah same here wind is blowing it around too.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2076565 said:


> Checking my zero stuff.... Drove through Lino where the heaviest snow was when I was coming home and the parking lots were white....
> 
> Now black. You can still see some of the salt I spread last night.
> 
> WTF.......


Yea that waa like this morning all ice was gone but it looked like i just salted again.


----------



## NorthernProServ

NorthernProServ;2076562 said:


> Soild dusting here, our lots we saltedo last night are just wet, going to hit some walks


one lot was mostly white next was blown clean almost


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2076574 said:


> Yea that waa like this morning all ice was gone but it looked like i just salted again.


If I had a bucket and it wasn't so cold, I could use the snowplow shovel, push it all in a pile, shovel it back up and reapply it, get paid for the same salt.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2076577 said:


> If I had a bucket and it wasn't so cold, I could use the snowplow shovel, push it all in a pile, shovel it back up and reapply it, get paid for the same salt.


Seems labor intensive.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2076579 said:


> Seems labor intensive.


Small lot.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2076579 said:


> Seems labor intensive.


Yea and then we he gets a inch of snow next week it will melt the snow.


----------



## DDB

Quick question for guys with Dodges... Do any of you have or recommend getting a leveling kit for the front or do you just run it stock?


----------



## Camden

DDB;2076582 said:


> Quick question for guys with Dodges... Do any of you have or recommend getting a leveling kit for the front or do you just run it stock?


Timbrens are a good idea.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

DDB;2076582 said:


> Quick question for guys with Dodges... Do any of you have or recommend getting a leveling kit for the front or do you just run it stock?


All mine are stock. It's be nice to have Timbrens or a leveling kit to get the plow mount over the edge of the curb, but as is, they are all stock.

I'm running both 8.2 and 9.2 Boss V's


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2076581 said:


> Yea and then we he gets a inch of snow next week it will melt the snow.


Almost enough in a couple spots to cause a slip and fall.

And for the record, I'm not scraping up salt to reuse it.


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2076567 said:


> Yeah... I'm not even checking anything tonight...


Should have done the same


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;2076587 said:


> Should have done the same


I found one lot to salt, in Forest Lake. Forest Lake by far has the most consistent snow cover from lot to lot.


----------



## DDB

LwnmwrMan22;2076585 said:


> All mine are stock. It's be nice to have Timbrens or a leveling kit to get the plow mount over the edge of the curb, but as is, they are all stock.
> 
> I'm running both 8.2 and 9.2 Boss V's


Ok, thanks. Do you have the automatic climate control in your trucks? I have it in my Chevy and when the plow is on the messes up the outside temperature gauge and then that messes up the automatic climate control and then forces me to have to crank up the heat to 76*-80* in order to keep it front blowing cold air on me when driving from site to site. Once I'm onsite for a while the outside temp gauge slowly gets closer to the actual outside temperature and then I have to lower the setting on the automatic climate control. Do you have to change yours like this?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

DDB;2076590 said:


> Ok, thanks. Do you have the automatic climate control in your trucks? I have it in my Chevy and when the plow is on the messes up the outside temperature gauge and then that messes up the automatic climate control and then forces me to have to crank up the heat to 76*-80* in order to keep it front blowing cold air on me when driving from site to site. Once I'm onsite for a while the outside temp gauge slowly gets closer to the actual outside temperature and then I have to lower the setting on the automatic climate control. Do you have to change yours like this?


No, no issues like that. Just an uncomfortable leather driver's seat.


----------



## qualitycut

DDB;2076590 said:


> Ok, thanks. Do you have the automatic climate control in your trucks? I have it in my Chevy and when the plow is on the messes up the outside temperature gauge and then that messes up the automatic climate control and then forces me to have to crank up the heat to 76*-80* in order to keep it front blowing cold air on me when driving from site to site. Once I'm onsite for a while the outside temp gauge slowly gets closer to the actual outside temperature and then I have to lower the setting on the automatic climate control. Do you have to change yours like this?


Why not shut the auto off? I never use it in my ford, i set it to a temp and adjust manually


----------



## DDB

qualitycut;2076595 said:


> Why not shut the auto off? I never use it in my ford, i set it to a temp and adjust manually


I can't shut off the auto. I can manually adjust the fan speed and where the air comes out (defrost, vents, or floor) but I cant control the temperature of air coming out expect by changing the temp with "+" or "-". The outside temp gauge will usually reach 70*-90* when driving at 45 mph or higher. The transmission and coolant temps never seem to be affected when driving down the highway, just the outside temp gauge.


----------



## qualitycut

DDB;2076596 said:


> I can't shut off the auto. I can manually adjust the fan speed and where the air comes out (defrost, vents, or floor) but I cant control the temperature of air coming out expect by changing the temp with "+" or "-". The outside temp gauge will usually reach 70*-90* when driving at 45 mph or higher. The transmission and coolant temps never seem to be affected when driving down the highway, just the outside temp gauge.


Thats interesting mine has a auto button i just hit


----------



## NorthernProServ

Vanilla frosty hit the spot.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

DDB;2076596 said:


> I can't shut off the auto. I can manually adjust the fan speed and where the air comes out (defrost, vents, or floor) but I cant control the temperature of air coming out expect by changing the temp with "+" or "-". The outside temp gauge will usually reach 70*-90* when driving at 45 mph or higher. The transmission and coolant temps never seem to be affected when driving down the highway, just the outside temp gauge.


You're talking about the air.coming into the cabin of the vehicle, correct?

My Dodges (truck, Durango, formerly owned minivan) all have sensors on the dash, inside the vehicle that senses the temp and adjusts accordingly.

My wife uses it all the time, I'm like quality and hate it.

Why don't you just increase the temp.with the +/- ???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So the faster you drive, the truck thinks it's hot outside, so it essentially tries to be nice and auto turns the heat down for you??

Then you need to manually hit the + button to get it warm, then when you start plowing, you're dying, cause now the truck thinks it's 30 outside and cranks the heat because it thinks your cold, correct?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2076605 said:


> So the faster you drive, the truck thinks it's hot outside, so it essentially tries to be nice and auto turns the heat down for you??
> 
> Then you need to manually hit the + button to get it warm, then when you start plowing, you're dying, cause now the truck thinks it's 30 outside and cranks the heat because it thinks your cold, correct?


Pos dodges


----------



## DDB

LwnmwrMan22;2076603 said:


> You're talking about the air.coming into the cabin of the vehicle, correct?
> 
> My Dodges (truck, Durango, formerly owned minivan) all have sensors on the dash, inside the vehicle that senses the temp and adjusts accordingly.
> 
> My wife uses it all the time, I'm like quality and hate it.
> 
> Why don't you just increase the temp.with the +/- ???


Yes, the air into the cab. I don't think my truck has a sensor inside that senses the temp inside to adjust the air coming into the cab. It's seems to work off the outside temp. So I usually have the auto temp set at 64* and after I'm driving on the highway with the plow the air conditioning turns on and it starts blowing cold air so I turn the auto temp up to 72-76* and the after I'm plowing on a site for 30 minutes the air coming into cab is crazy warm and I have to adjust the auto temp back down to 64* and the outside temp gauge has adjusted to what the actual outside temp is. It's not a huge deal, I was just curious if you had the same issues.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2076606 said:


> Pos dodges


No no no, I think that's what's going on with DDB's Chevy.


----------



## qualitycut

DDB;2076607 said:


> Yes, the air into the cab. I don't think my truck has a sensor inside that senses the temp inside to adjust the air coming into the cab. It's seems to work off the outside temp. So I usually have the auto temp set at 64* and after I'm driving on the highway with the plow the air conditioning turns on and it starts blowing cold air so I turn the auto temp up to 72-76* and the after I'm plowing on a site for 30 minutes the air coming into cab is crazy warm and I have to adjust the auto temp back down to 64* and the outside temp gauge has adjusted to what the actual outside temp is. It's not a huge deal, I was just curious if you had the same issues.


They inside temp is not going to be regulated by the ouside temp that would be stupid. Its just like the heat/ac in a house there is a sensor inside the truck to keep the inside temperature at what ots set at


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2076608 said:


> No no no, I think that's what's going on with DDB's Chevy.


Oooh he has a Chevy. Missed that


----------



## DDB

LwnmwrMan22;2076605 said:


> So the faster you drive, the truck thinks it's hot outside, so it essentially tries to be nice and auto turns the heat down for you??
> 
> Then you need to manually hit the + button to get it warm, then when you start plowing, you're dying, cause now the truck thinks it's 30 outside and cranks the heat because it thinks your cold, correct?


Exactly.....


----------



## DDB

LwnmwrMan22;2076608 said:


> No no no, I think that's what's going on with DDB's Chevy.


the 6.4L in the Ram's has got me thinking about switching it up. Or a Tradesman with the diesel. It would be nearly the same cost as a decently loaded gas chevy.


----------



## DDB

qualitycut;2076609 said:


> They inside temp is not going to be regulated by the ouside temp that would be stupid. Its just like the heat/ac in a house there is a sensor inside the truck to keep the inside temperature at what ots set at


It does seem like a cheap way to do it. Especially on a truck that has the "Snow Plow Package"


----------



## qualitycut

DDB;2076615 said:


> It does seem like a cheap way to do it. Especially on a truck that has the "Snow Plow Package"


There is no way it's outside. It controls the inside temp its going to be inside


----------



## qualitycut

DDB;2076614 said:


> the 6.4L in the Ram's has got me thinking about switching it up. Or a Tradesman with the diesel. It would be nearly the same cost as a decently loaded gas chevy.


Yea they are a lot cheaper


----------



## DDB

qualitycut;2076616 said:


> There is no way it's outside. It controls the inside temp its going to be inside


I don't think it has a separate sensor to tell the auto climate control what to do... it just goes by the outside temp gauge says it is. So if outside temp gauge says its 30* outside and I have it set at 65* is blows warn air and if its 80* outside it'll blow cold air. And it must have some type of a calculation that tell it how long to blow cold or air to reach to the temp set for the climate control. If I have the window wide open the climate control doesn't try to correct the inside temp.


----------



## qualitycut

DDB;2076621 said:


> I don't think it has a separate sensor to tell the auto climate control what to do... it just goes by the outside temp gauge says it is. So if outside temp gauge says its 30* outside and I have it set at 65* is blows warn air and if its 80* outside it'll blow cold air. And it must have some type of a calculation that tell it how long to blow cold or air to reach to the temp set for the climate control. If I have the window wide open the climate control doesn't try to correct the inside temp.


What year is it?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

DDB;2076621 said:


> I don't think it has a separate sensor to tell the auto climate control what to do... it just goes by the outside temp gauge says it is. So if outside temp gauge says its 30* outside and I have it set at 65* is blows warn air and if its 80* outside it'll blow cold air. And it must have some type of a calculation that tell it how long to blow cold or air to reach to the temp set for the climate control. If I have the window wide open the climate control doesn't try to correct the inside temp.


Okay, my newer trucks and the Durango have a sensor so if you hit the remote start, it'll either turn on the heated seats/wheel and heat, or turn on the air/cooled seats if needed.

Maybe yours is tied into something like that?

If.it's an older truck, I could see them tying it into the outside temp sensor, before they realized that didn't work and putting in an inside sensor.

Just like they used to have the radios that got louder the faster you went. Now they have better deadening in the cab to reduce road noise.


----------



## DDB

qualitycut;2076623 said:


> What year is it?


2011. I bought it new.


----------



## DDB

LwnmwrMan22;2076624 said:


> Okay, my newer trucks and the Durango have a sensor so if you hit the remote start, it'll either turn on the heated seats/wheel and heat, or turn on the air/cooled seats if needed.
> 
> Maybe yours is tied into something like that?
> 
> If.it's an older truck, I could see them tying it into the outside temp sensor, before they realized that didn't work and putting in an inside sensor.
> 
> Just like they used to have the radios that got louder the faster you went. Now they have better deadening in the cab to reduce road noise.


Its a 2011. I don't have heated/cooled seats or steering wheel. It does have a radio option to make the radio louder the faster you drive. It has three settings and I use the lowest setting, in order to need the highest setting you'd need to have your windows wide open and driving through the tunnel downtown.


----------



## Deershack

Hitting 10,000 pages by the first of the year seems to be a lost cause.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Deershack;2076627 said:


> Hitting 10,000 pages by the first of the year seems to be a lost cause.


Snowguy left the private sector.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2076628 said:


> Snowguy left the private sector.


City guy doesnt work in the private sector


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

DDB....read....
http://www.silveradosierra.com/climate-control/2008-silverado-automatic-climate-issue-t7494.html


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Possibly hour interior sensor is bad (wherever that is) so your truck only regulates off the outside sensor.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2076629 said:


> City guy doesnt work in the private sector


He also doesn't have 20,000 posts before he left the private sector.


----------



## DDB

LwnmwrMan22;2076630 said:


> DDB....read....
> http://www.silveradosierra.com/climate-control/2008-silverado-automatic-climate-issue-t7494.html


I don't think I'm having quite that same issue. The fan adjusts exactly as it should for the temp its set at.

I've never done any digging into fixing the issue, i've just dealt with it. It just encourages me to make my route even higher to reduce the amount of time on the road!


----------



## DDB

I just looked up the owner's manual online and it says the auto climate control uses three sensors to control what it needs to do. It does have a temp sensor in the headliner help the auto climate control but it also uses the outside temp gauge to control it too. And it uses the sunlight sensor (for the auto headlights) to compensate for really sunny days or cloudy days. It seems like with the plow on it ignores the interior sensor and works off the outside temp gauge. It has done this with the plow on since it was new so I don't think the headliner sensor went bad.


----------



## ryde307

Went to see the new Star Wars tonight. walked outside after and everything was wwhite. Called in a handful of people and went out. Looks like only a few areas in the SW metro got any snow. Salted a few places 4 times this week. At least we are making something.


----------



## Doughboy12

ryde307;2076635 said:


> Went to see the new Star Wars tonight. walked outside after and everything was wwhite. Called in a handful of people and went out. Looks like only a few areas in the SW metro got any snow. Salted a few places 4 times this week. At least we are making something.


I have watched 1-3 and am now watching 4.....with the wife. She has never seen any of them. Turns out I never saw three.


----------



## CityGuy

15° and cloudy 
Light wind


----------



## SnowGuy73

15° light breeze, cloudy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Kylie says rain snow mix Sunday...

Lame!


----------



## CityGuy

Gas 1.89
Diesel 2.35


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2076644 said:


> Kylie says rain snow mix Sunday...
> 
> Lame!


Hopefully we get bombed after the first of the year with cold and snow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2076655 said:


> Hopefully we get bombed after the first of the year with cold and snow.


Hope in one hand........


----------



## CityGuy

Flurries again this morning


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2076661 said:


> Hope in one hand........


I know but, it's all we got at this moment


----------



## Bill1090

19°
Calm
Cold
Ice making weather!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bill1090;2076669 said:


> Ice making weather!


This.........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

DDB;2076625 said:


> 2011. I bought it new.


Odd my 2014 I can run manually. I also can turn the ac on and off


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Dang it's cold 15°.


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;2076677 said:


> Odd my 2014 I can run manually. I also can turn the ac on and off


Same here
03' 08' 11' and 15' all the same


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I finally kinda see a sunrise. It's about half clouded over. I haven't seen a sunrise in weeks with all the clouds and fog


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

18° and dusted roads in Cambridge this morning. 1.79 gas when I came through at 6.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Not used to the truck taking so long to warm up


----------



## Polarismalibu

Some lots around here look like they used white dyied asphalt


----------



## banonea

DDB;2076590 said:


> Ok, thanks. Do you have the automatic climate control in your trucks? I have it in my Chevy and when the plow is on the messes up the outside temperature gauge and then that messes up the automatic climate control and then forces me to have to crank up the heat to 76*-80* in order to keep it front blowing cold air on me when driving from site to site. Once I'm onsite for a while the outside temp gauge slowly gets closer to the actual outside temperature and then I have to lower the setting on the automatic climate control. Do you have to change yours like this?


I think all trucks are like that. the sensor is in the bumper.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2076589 said:


> I found one lot to salt, in Forest Lake. Forest Lake by far has the most consistent snow cover from lot to lot.


I looked outside this morning and it looked like nothing happened... Glad I didn't go out and stayed warm at home Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2076600 said:


> Thats interesting mine has a auto button i just hit


I think the problem is it's a Chevy...


----------



## qualitycut

Wednesday had 2.5 inches but also temps from 32-34


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2076743 said:


> I think the problem is it's a Chevy...


You said it not me lol


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2076743 said:


> I think the problem is it's a Chevy...


I will agree with you. 
I have an 05 with the plow on the outside temp gauge reads 70 when its 20. When running down the highway it can overheat if the plow isn't in the right position and blocks to much wind. Never had the heat issue like ddb though


----------



## DDB

cbservicesllc;2076743 said:


> I think the problem is it's a Chevy...


I'm nota super brand loyalist but it's been a good truck. I bought it new in 2011 and it now has 92k miles I haven't had any issues. Only changed fluids and tires. It actually still has the original brakes. This weird climate control thing is the issue. I can manually increase the temp setting when the plow is on but that kinda defeats purpose of the auto climate.


----------



## Greenery

Ranger620;2076751 said:


> I will agree with you.
> I have an 05 with the plow on the outside temp gauge reads 70 when its 20. When running down the highway it can overheat if the plow isn't in the right position and blocks to much wind. Never had the heat issue like ddb though


Put a severe duty fan clutch on and never over heat again.


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;2076751 said:


> I will agree with you.
> I have an 05 with the plow on the outside temp gauge reads 70 when its 20. When running down the highway it can overheat if the plow isn't in the right position and blocks to much wind. Never had the heat issue like ddb though


never had a issue with my '04 2500hd. the out side temp on the controls is all jacked up with the plow on, but never over heats, tranny temp is good, heater works fine, but I don't use the auto temp when plowing, got the drivers window down a lot so the heat is cranked up on defrost most of the night.....


----------



## banonea

DDB;2076756 said:


> I'm nota super brand loyalist but it's been a good truck. I bought it new in 2011 and it now has 92k miles I haven't had any issues. Only changed fluids and tires. It actually still has the original brakes. This weird climate control thing is the issue. I can manually increase the temp setting when the plow is on but that kinda defeats purpose of the auto climate.


every truck I have except my personal truck I plow with is Chevy. I have said in the past, any truck is only as good as the maintenance it is given.....


----------



## DDB

banonea;2076763 said:


> every truck I have except my personal truck I plow with is Chevy. I have said in the past, any truck is only as good as the maintenance it is given.....


Exactamundo


----------



## qualitycut

DDB;2076768 said:


> Exactamundo


Unless it only goes like 17 mph in reverse or whatever if it's lol


----------



## Ranger620

Greenery;2076757 said:


> Put a severe duty fan clutch on and never over heat again.


This is what I was told. Just always lowered the plow but yes I should do this


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2076773 said:


> Unless it only goes like 17 mph in reverse or whatever if it's lol


You guys that have new(er) Dodges. Do they still wind out at 3,000+ RPM when trying to back up quick?

When I had my '11, it would only back up about 10 mph. Sucked on the big, wide open lots.


----------



## CityGuy

19° cloudy and flurries


----------



## Doughboy12

TKLAWN;2076680 said:


> Same here
> 03' 08' 11' and 15' all the same


This is true on my 07 as well. The outside temp sensor is only used to tell the system to use the AC or not. It does not regulate the inside temp. I know this is what it does on mine...I park in a heated garage so it is fooled at first but never runs, it just lights up like it is ready. I used to run with the cold weather bra on too. This messes with the outside temp sensor...never made the heater change the inside temp...always ran on auto unless the Windows fog. Then I just crank the fan...the temperature doesn't change, just the blower. 
It's an automatic system...it's not magical. It can only do so much. I do know DDB isn't the only one who doesn't get it. I have a good friend who hates it too.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2076777 said:


> You guys that have new(er) Dodges. Do they still wind out at 3,000+ RPM when trying to back up quick?
> 
> When I had my '11, it would only back up about 10 mph. Sucked on the big, wide open lots.


My 6.0 would go as fast as you want in reverse. Kinda miss that.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;2076777 said:


> You guys that have new(er) Dodges. Do they still wind out at 3,000+ RPM when trying to back up quick?
> 
> When I had my '11, it would only back up about 10 mph. Sucked on the big, wide open lots.


Did you wreck less bumpers back then?


----------



## dieselplw

Greenery;2076757 said:


> Put a severe duty fan clutch on and never over heat again.


This. Have had fords and Chevys overheat with the plow in as well. Proper fan clutch is needed.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;2076792 said:


> Did you wreck less bumpers back then?


The same numbers, so amount of sq ft covered vs bumpers wrecked was a much higher ratio.

Plus it isn't the big wide open lots where bumpers get wrecked. It's the tight lots with poles scattered about that get ya.

Word is, you may know a specific pole that I'm referencing.


----------



## qualitycut

dieselplw;2076793 said:


> This. Have had fords and Chevys overheat with the plow in as well. Proper fan clutch is needed.


Never had that problem


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

dieselplw;2076793 said:


> This. Have had fords and Chevys overheat with the plow in as well. Proper fan clutch is needed.


Older Dodges will do it too. Not as much of an issue with the V's, but it is with the straight blades.


----------



## dieselplw

Just a thought that crossed my mind. On the trucks that run a high rpm in reverse does that mean they are geared lower, providing more power in reverse for backing heavy trailers, pulling stuck equipment/ trucks and the possibly resulting in less trans failures due to overheating etc? Maybe this has nothing to do with anything


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This snow can quit anytime now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2076808 said:


>


Yea it looked like that earlier here.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2076805 said:


> This snow can quit anytime now.


Now that the ground has frozen I could use 6" of snow for the horse paddocks. I ended up scrapping 8" of mud and ice out yesterday to make it somewhat manageable but could use a little cushion now


----------



## dieselplw

qualitycut;2076795 said:


> Never had that problem


I am fairly certain that if you get a truck new with the plow prep package from the factory it will have the proper clutch in it. There are two different fan clutches for the 6.0.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;2076794 said:


> Word is, you may know a specific pole that I'm referencing.


Well i know that one also. When I showed properties to a driver this fall. I pointed out poles and trees to look out for. He asked if all of them were from experience. I told him I plea the fifth.


----------



## qualitycut

dieselplw;2076813 said:


> I am fairly certain that if you get a truck new with the plow prep package from the factory it will have the proper clutch in it. There are two different fan clutches for the 6.0.


Even my 7.3 and 6.0 i didnt have a problem ever.


----------



## Ranger620

Snowing here again


----------



## CityGuy

17° and light snow


----------



## qualitycut

21 partly cloudy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

8 mile swath from just north of Wyoming to North Branch where parking lots are white. Other than that, doesn't look like it snowed.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2076808 said:


>


That is what it looks like here as well, didn't know we were going to get anything...


----------



## Bill1090

There's some greens on radar coming to me from Winona. Bring on the #RiverEffect!


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;2076857 said:


> That is what it looks like here as well, didn't know we were going to get anything...


How much do you have? Looking at KTTC cams it looks like 1/2"+..


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

Bill1090;2076858 said:


> There's some greens on radar coming to me from Winona. Bring on the #RiverEffect!


That is new grass.


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;2076859 said:


> How much do you have? Looking at KTTC cams it looks like 1/2"+..


Less than a 1/2". Going to do a salt run, put some face time on the accounts to show the monthly's why they pay me......


----------



## ryde307

banonea;2076866 said:


> Less than a 1/2". Going to do a salt run, put some face time on the accounts to show the monthly's why they pay me......


I'm heading down your way tonight for a weekend goose hunt. Someone backed out so a friend called and asked if I wanted to take his spot. Maybe you will get an inch and I can come help out for the night.


----------



## qualitycut

Snowing like a mofo 494 and 52




Only about a block wide though got scared


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1" straight up in Chisago City. Looks like I'll be plowing tonight.


----------



## banonea

ryde307;2076869 said:


> I'm heading down your way tonight for a weekend goose hunt. Someone backed out so a friend called and asked if I wanted to take his spot. Maybe you will get an inch and I can come help out for the night.


sounds good.

if your hunting, be prepared to fill your tags, damm things are rancid around here......


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2076874 said:


> 1" straight up in Chisago City. Looks like I'll be plowing tonight.


I have had sun all day.


----------



## Bill1090

Ironwood-Mn;2076861 said:


> That is new grass.


It keeps drying up before it gets here


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2076874 said:


> 1" straight up in Chisago City. Looks like I'll be plowing tonight.


Of course it would happen to you


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Upon further review..... I literally have 1 account with 1" of snow.

Anytime Fitness in Chisago City. I have 2 other accounts that will be closed until Monday, so they can melt.

There's not even a quarter inch in Wyoming or Lindstrom.

Gonna run to the bank, then hook up the plow and clear it before the evening rush.


My schools are 1.5" triggers......whew.....


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2076882 said:


> Upon further review..... I literally have 1 account with 1" of snow.
> 
> Anytime Fitness in Chisago City. I have 2 other accounts that will be closed until Monday, so they can melt.
> 
> There's not even a quarter inch in Wyoming or Lindstrom.
> 
> Gonna run to the bank, then hook up the plow and clear it before the evening rush.
> 
> My schools are 1.5" triggers......whew.....


Wednesday is down too


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2076885 said:


> Wednesday is down too


Looks like 1.25" Tuesday, 1.25" Thursday to me


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2076751 said:


> I will agree with you.
> I have an 05 with the plow on the outside temp gauge reads 70 when its 20. When running down the highway it can overheat if the plow isn't in the right position and blocks to much wind. Never had the heat issue like ddb though


Had the same on several Chevys at another place I plowed 10+ years ago


----------



## Camden

On my way to Mpls to eat at Stellas Fish Cafe (that place is tremendous!). Then the wife and I are going to have some cocktails downtown and end the night at the W.

Should be fun. If any of you are going to be out and about let me know.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2076892 said:


> On my way to Mpls to eat at Stellas Fish Cafe (that place is tremendous!). Then the wife and I are going to have some cocktails downtown and end the night at the W.
> 
> Should be fun. If any of you are going to be out and about let me know.


You can stop in Chisago and shovel the back sidewalk for me.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2076887 said:


> Looks like 1.25" Tuesday, 1.25" Thursday to me


No Wednesday after midnight on mine

You have it set at 20:1 or something


----------



## qualitycut

http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckar...&con=on&ratio=11&mean_mt=on&max_mt=on&mean=on


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2076896 said:


> http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckar...&con=on&ratio=11&mean_mt=on&max_mt=on&mean=on


Light blue is the newest one. 1.25" before midnight Tuesday night, then 1.25" before midnight Thursday night.

Dahl just said next chance for measurable snow is Wednesday ngiht into Thursday. Said rain/snow mix Sunday night
.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2076827 said:


> Even my 7.3 and 6.0 i didnt have a problem ever.


Diesels in general don't tend to have over heating issues from having a plow on the front.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2076874 said:


> 1" straight up in Chisago City. Looks like I'll be plowing tonight.


What the frick? Let me know if you need any help

Edit: Sounds like you only need to plow one... I swear I've only used this DXT 4 times since I bought it... :realmad:


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2076887 said:


> Looks like 1.25" Tuesday, 1.25" Thursday to me


Son of a B... I'd really like 2" on Tuesday so I can plow the schools...


----------



## qualitycut

2 days in a row i have been held up at a,store because of someone trying to buy things the shouldn't with ebt card/ food stamps


----------



## snowman55

qualitycut;2076906 said:


> 2 days in a row i have been held up at a,store because of someone trying to buy things the shouldn't with ebt card/ food stamps


Why not just pay for it for them. You paid for everything else in the cart


----------



## qualitycut

snowman55;2076908 said:


> Why not just pay for it for them. You paid for everything else in the cart


Today at the grocery store the manager had to go get what looked to be formula out of the back room. Then i watched her get into a new Tahoe


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

AND we're done..... Time to go get some sleep.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Heading back up north for a few days, Nothing else to do....


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2076912 said:


> Today at the grocery store the manager had to go get what looked to be formula out of the back room. Then i watched her get into a new Tahoe


Here's one to get your blood boiling. 
Last summer I was with a friend at samsclub. We got in line behind a guy with one of those flat carts stacked with pop. Upon talking to him he had a small vending service and my buddy asked why he got his pop here and not a distributor. He had some response of ran short or something and just needed some more. He paid for all that pop with an ebt card.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Bad time to leave but had to wait for the Mrs. To get off work....35w blows.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Should have took the truck and plowed what LwnMwrMan needs done, would have covered the beer for this weekend.


----------



## Polarismalibu

dieselplw;2076813 said:


> I am fairly certain that if you get a truck new with the plow prep package from the factory it will have the proper clutch in it. There are two different fan clutches for the 6.0.


And the moment the temp gage moves is a six 0 there's no stopping it and pop bye bye head gaskets.


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;2076892 said:


> On my way to Mpls to eat at Stellas Fish Cafe (that place is tremendous!). Then the wife and I are going to have some cocktails downtown and end the night at the W.
> 
> Should be fun. If any of you are going to be out and about let me know.


What's the W?


----------



## Camden

Where is all your snow? This is crazy.


----------



## Camden

CityGuy;2076961 said:


> What's the W?


It's a hotel downtown. Nice place.

http://m.starwoodhotels.com/whotels/property/overview/index.html?propertyID=3019&language=en_US


----------



## ryde307

CityGuy;2076961 said:


> What's the W?


A nice Hotel in Minneapolis

I see he beat me to it.

Head up to the 27th floor and enjoy some whiskey.


----------



## unit28

After Thursday

Your metgen should show snow from the 29th to the first


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2076962 said:


> Where is all your snow? This is crazy.


You think that's crazy, the 1" band of snow is about 1/2 mile wide. Either side is basically a dusting, with nothing left once you get 1 mile either side of the band of snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2076969 said:


> After Thursday
> 
> Your metgen should show snow from the 29th to the first


That's fine. That means I have to plow 1/2 of my sq footage 1 time, on the second.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2076912 said:


> Today at the grocery store the manager had to go get what looked to be formula out of the back room. Then i watched her get into a new Tahoe


Seen that before... pisses me right off...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2076962 said:


> Where is all your snow? This is crazy.


This is the Cities... We don't get snow... Only along and North of 94...


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2076969 said:


> After Thursday
> 
> Your metgen should show snow from the 29th to the first


Can I get that in writing?


----------



## qualitycut

Is the w the one on Hennepin by the new stadium?


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2076987 said:


> Can I get that in writing?


Ha..........


----------



## unit28

Doesn't your metgen read that far?


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2076996 said:


> Ha..........


Says .64 qpf for the week
Precipitation type all snow

Cold enough for 16/1 ratios

Would be a couple 2" storms some in between wraps

Maybe 6" or so total acc for the week if it happens


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2077006 said:


> Says .64 qpf for the week
> Precipitation type all snow
> 
> Cold enough for 16/1 ratios
> 
> Would be a couple 2" storms some in between wraps
> 
> Maybe 6" or so total acc for the week if it happens


Exactly if.....

I will take a couple 2 inch storms


----------



## unit28

Look at 240 hr


----------



## unit28

This is where it will start coming up......


----------



## Camden

ryde307;2076964 said:


> A nice Hotel in Minneapolis
> 
> I see he beat me to it.
> 
> Head up to the 27th floor and enjoy some whiskey.


You won't need to tell me twice!


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2076979 said:


> You think that's crazy, the 1" band of snow is about 1/2 mile wide. Either side is basically a dusting, with nothing left once you get 1 mile either side of the band of snow.


I thought I'd see at least a coating but heck there is nothing!


----------



## TKLAWN

Damn,ch 4 is not hurting for weather girls!


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;2076940 said:


> And the moment the temp gage moves is a six 0 there's no stopping it and pop bye bye head gaskets.


Come on now mine pulling a camper is slightly over 50 percent of the gauge and is fine winter i cant keep it warm enough


----------



## Bill1090

Holy icy roads!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Through January 4.

Shows about .5" of moisture. Most of it is next week.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2077006 said:


> Says .64 qpf for the week
> Precipitation type all snow
> 
> Cold enough for 16/1 ratios
> 
> Would be a couple 2" storms some in between wraps
> 
> Maybe 6" or so total acc for the week if it happens


How bout a link for a metgen that goes that far? Thumbs Up


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Funny of the night. Wife and I are eating at timber lodge. She gets up to go to the bathroom. I noticed it as I was checking her out as she walked away. Her face turned bright red


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;2077035 said:


> Come on now mine pulling a camper is slightly over 50 percent of the gauge and is fine winter i cant keep it warm enough


I'm saying once it Starts to move at all its game over. Most vehicles you can crank the heat and pull over it will cool down before it over heats. Not with a 6 uh oh you can't


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2077082 said:


> Funny of the night. Wife and I are eating at timber lodge. She gets up to go to the bathroom. I noticed it as I was checking her out as she walked away. Her face turned bright red


Huh?.......


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2077093 said:


> Huh?.......


There was a whole sentence missing out of that.


----------



## dieselplw

Polarismalibu;2077086 said:


> I'm saying once it Starts to move at all its game over. Most vehicles you can crank the heat and pull over it will cool down before it over heats. Not with a 6 uh oh you can't


It's too bad that those motors are so iffy. There are a lot of good ones and a lot of bad ones. When they are running good they are great. I thought they had the perfect amount of power too. But they seemed like ticking time bombs... You just never know and it seems like it isn't just one thing that goes. It is all sorts of things that are wild cards.


----------



## Polarismalibu

dieselplw;2077098 said:


> It's too bad that those motors are so iffy. There are a lot of good ones and a lot of bad ones. When they are running good they are great. I thought they had the perfect amount of power too. But they seemed like ticking time bombs... You just never know and it seems like it isn't just one thing that goes. It is all sorts of things that are wild cards.


Mine with the race tune had the perfect amount of throw your head threw the seat 

Other then that it sucked most of the time.

If I ever win the lotto I'll buy one just as a toy


----------



## cbservicesllc

Haha... kinda funny


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2077093 said:


> Huh?.......


The blonde and brunette sitting next to them were checking out his wife when she got up to go to the bathroom. Right Jim???


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2077100 said:


> Haha... kinda funny


And it's a ski-doo dodge of snowmobiles


----------



## dieselplw

Polarismalibu;2077099 said:


> Mine with the race tune had the perfect amount of throw your head threw the seat
> 
> Other then that it sucked most of the time.
> 
> If I ever win the lotto I'll buy one just as a toy


I've thought the same thing about a toy. It is by far my favorite body of super duty. The 05-07 model years, when it comes to the exterior that is


----------



## Camden

I'm still at Stella's and I somehow have a $100 liquor bill. I guess my wife's glasses of wine were $18 each! Holy sh!t


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2077093 said:


> Huh?.......


I was in a hurry and left out out it was a napkin stuck between her legs


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2077124 said:


> I was in a hurry and left out out it was a napkin stuck between her legs


I'm guessing not feminine....:laughing:


----------



## banonea

Going to brave the masses and go see star wars tonight.......wish me luck


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2077124 said:


> I was in a hurry and left out out it was a napkin stuck between her legs


She just wanted to be like Beuford T. Justice!


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;2077129 said:


> Going to brave the masses and go see star wars tonight.......wish me luck


You cray cray!


----------



## Drakeslayer

Camden;2077119 said:


> I'm still at Stella's and I somehow have a $100 liquor bill. I guess my wife's glasses of wine were $18 each! Holy sh!t


Good thing you got all those sidewalk runs in the other day!


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;2077135 said:


> Good thing you got all those sidewalk runs in the other day!


That's EXACTLY what's going through my mind. "At least I can afford this because it snowed this week".


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2077147 said:


> That's EXACTLY what's going through my mind. "At least I can afford this because it snowed this week".


Who's jealous? This guy...


----------



## skorum03

cbservicesllc;2077149 said:


> Who's jealous? This guy...


With that way the winter is going, I'm almost past the jealous point


----------



## NorthernProServ

Finally have some snow along lake Superior, you guys with sleds can head on up.


----------



## Green Grass

Making ice 9 outside


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2077119 said:


> I'm still at Stella's and I somehow have a $100 liquor bill. I guess my wife's glasses of wine were $18 each! Holy sh!t


Dont worry....


----------



## qualitycut

Kstp Facebook says less and less of a chance of white Christmas watch out


----------



## cbservicesllc

skorum03;2077150 said:


> With that way the winter is going, I'm almost past the jealous point


I know it's a long winter, but it sucks having equipment rented and needing 2 inches for my cash cow...


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2077163 said:


> Dont worry....


You're on your way to pay the bill?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Apparently you need to be blonde to be on the nightly news on 4.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Channel 4 fill in gal said light rain / snow mixes through Christmas. Some straight flakes mixed in here and there.

Whatever that means.


----------



## SnoFarmer

NorthernProServ;2077156 said:


> Finally have some snow along lake Superior, you guys with sleds can head on up.


With the warm temps and all that rain the swamps are full of warm water.
There might be snow covering some of them but three not frozen yet.

I dought it will be good untill next month.

But some will still try.


----------



## Doughboy12

SnoFarmer;2077175 said:


> With the warm temps and all that rain the swamps are full of warm water.
> There might be snow covering some of them but three not frozen yet.
> 
> I dought it will be good untill next month.
> 
> But some will still try.


Dipping in to next year's quota I see.....


----------



## SnoFarmer

Doughboy12;2077176 said:


> Dipping in to next year's quota I see.....


Hopping Santa brings me a few extra.
As I've been a good boy.:whistling:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

"No measurable snow until at least 6 pm Monday"......

http://www.weather.gov/mpx/winter


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Even I have a low of 35 on Tuesday night.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2077181 said:


> Even I have a low of 35 on Tuesday night.


And you're 20 degrees colder than everyone else!


----------



## NorthernProServ

Not a big fan of whiskey but this is going down good!!


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2077195 said:


> Not a big fan of whiskey but this is going down good!!


Jack fire is better


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;2077159 said:


> Making ice 9 outside


Heck yeah! My choppers just froze on contact to my hockey boards. I'm running all night....Well maybe 1:30 a.m.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Crunchy Lawns - Toasty Christmas Break Brewing
By Paul Douglas

My freeze-dried, flash-frozen lawn (which needs to be mowed, by the way) is encrusted in a cellophane-thin layer of ice. So is the lake. Maybe I can mount the ice house on a rubber raft this year.

I fear I've forgotten how to shiver - but it'll come back to me. Mother nature suffered a nervous breakdown Wednesday with rain, hail, slush, thunder and lightning; an atmospheric exclamation point heralding the arrival of an old fashioned cold front.

The sun breaks through a stubborn deck of stratus today, but it won't help much. Wind chill readings hold in single digits. A few neighbors who don't any better will complain about the cold.

Any snorts of indignation won't last long. Another surge of Pacific-flavored air arrives over the weekend with a shot at 40F by Sunday. The metro stays above freezing much of next week; highs in the 30s to near 40F. A slushy mix is possible midweek, maybe a cold rain late Christmas Day. A white Christmas in the Twin Cities this year is doubtful.

NOAA's GFS model predicts temperatures 30F above average a week from Sunday. This is getting weird.
_____________________________

Extended Forecast

THURSDAY NIGHT: Scattered flurries, breezy and cold. Winds: W 10-15. Low: 14 (Feels Like: 0F to 10F)

FRIDAY: Coldest day in sight. Partly sunny with scattered flurries. windchill near 0F to -5F at times. Winds: NW 10-15. High: 23

FRIDAY NIGHT: Partly cloudy and cold. Winds: WNW 10-15. Low: 10.

SATURDAY: Cold start, more sun peeking out. High: 28

SUNDAY: Clouds increase, thawing out again. Wake-up: 26. High: 40

MONDAY: Flurries, then trending cooler. Wake-up: 29. High: 33

TUESDAY: Mix of clouds and sun, cool breeze. Wake-up: 26. High: 34

WEDNESDAY: Marchlike, risk of a passing rain/snow shower. Wake-up: 31. High: 37

THURSDAY: Patchy clouds, up late tracking Santa. Wake-up: 29. High: 39.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;2077195 said:


> Not a big fan of whiskey but this is going down good!!


I know y'all wanna just be like me with your Apple flavors.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2077200 said:


> I know y'all wanna just be like me with your Apple flavors.


At least I don't have glasses to lose.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;2077202 said:


> At least I don't have glasses to lose.


Touché, touché.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2077199 said:


> Crunchy Lawns - Toasty Christmas Break Brewing
> By Paul Douglas
> 
> My freeze-dried, flash-frozen lawn (which needs to be mowed, by the way) is encrusted in a cellophane-thin layer of ice. So is the lake. Maybe I can mount the ice house on a rubber raft this year.
> 
> I fear I've forgotten how to shiver - but it'll come back to me. Mother nature suffered a nervous breakdown Wednesday with rain, hail, slush, thunder and lightning; an atmospheric exclamation point heralding the arrival of an old fashioned cold front.
> 
> The sun breaks through a stubborn deck of stratus today, but it won't help much. Wind chill readings hold in single digits. A few neighbors who don't any better will complain about the cold.
> 
> Any snorts of indignation won't last long. Another surge of Pacific-flavored air arrives over the weekend with a shot at 40F by Sunday. The metro stays above freezing much of next week; highs in the 30s to near 40F. A slushy mix is possible midweek, maybe a cold rain late Christmas Day. A white Christmas in the Twin Cities this year is doubtful.
> 
> NOAA's GFS model predicts temperatures 30F above average a week from Sunday. This is getting weird.
> _____________________________
> 
> Extended Forecast
> 
> THURSDAY NIGHT: Scattered flurries, breezy and cold. Winds: W 10-15. Low: 14 (Feels Like: 0F to 10F)
> 
> FRIDAY: Coldest day in sight. Partly sunny with scattered flurries. windchill near 0F to -5F at times. Winds: NW 10-15. High: 23
> 
> FRIDAY NIGHT: Partly cloudy and cold. Winds: WNW 10-15. Low: 10.
> 
> SATURDAY: Cold start, more sun peeking out. High: 28
> 
> SUNDAY: Clouds increase, thawing out again. Wake-up: 26. High: 40
> 
> MONDAY: Flurries, then trending cooler. Wake-up: 29. High: 33
> 
> TUESDAY: Mix of clouds and sun, cool breeze. Wake-up: 26. High: 34
> 
> WEDNESDAY: Marchlike, risk of a passing rain/snow shower. Wake-up: 31. High: 37
> 
> THURSDAY: Patchy clouds, up late tracking Santa. Wake-up: 29. High: 39.


Really Paul...... Doh Kay. The GFS does not have temps 30º above normal a week from Sunday
.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;2077207 said:


> Really Paul...... Doh Kay. The GFS does not have temps 30º above normal a week from Sunday
> .


He should go join Bernie Sanders campaign :/


----------



## qualitycut

# feelthebern.....


----------



## NorthernProServ

NorthernProServ;2077209 said:


> He should go join Bernie Sanders campaign :/


.............


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;2077207 said:


> Really Paul...... Doh Kay. The GFS does not have temps 30º above normal a week from Sunday
> .


He's gone off the deep end. Don't know how anybody can follow him seriously anymore.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2077181 said:


> Even I have a low of 35 on Tuesday night.


.......sigh


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Daylight starts getting longer on Tuesday.


----------



## CityGuy

8°
Light wind
Feels like -1°


----------



## SnowGuy73

8° calm, few clouds.


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;2077134 said:


> You cray cray!


Never made it, wife had better plans...........


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;2077165 said:


> I know it's a long winter,* but it sucks having equipment rented* and needing 2 inches for my cash cow...


this is the reason I have been slowly trying to build my equipment so I don't need to rent any. I may not use it as much as most people, but when I need it, I got it and don't half to pay someone out the ass for it r have it cost me to let it sit.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like no one's gonna have to worry about missing opening presents or taking a nap during Christmas dinner this year.


----------



## CityGuy

Any reason or code that would prohibit me from putting my deep freezer in my furnace and water heater room?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2077276 said:


> Looks like no one's gonna have to worry about missing opening presents or taking a nap during Christmas dinner this year.


Dont jinx it! I don't think I have had a Christmas yet I haven't had to do something snow related on the 24th or 25th


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2077306 said:


> Dont jinx it! I don't think I have had a Christmas yet I haven't had to do something snow related on the 24th or 25th


I wonder why that is? I was just cafing to the wife about that yesterday


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2077306 said:


> Dont jinx it! I don't think I have had a Christmas yet I haven't had to do something snow related on the 24th or 25th


Last winter?


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2077328 said:


> Last winter?


I think we were out salting. I'll look when I get home


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2077325 said:


> I wonder why that is? I was just cafing to the wife about that yesterday


It's all those damn Christmas songs it's a giant jinx


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2077333 said:


> It's all those damn Christmas songs it's a giant jinx


People complain about not having a white Christmas like we never get one or rarely like the southern states


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;2077348 said:


> People complain about not having a white Christmas like we never get one or rarely like the southern states


I think three out of the last four, assuming this year as well, have all been brown. I could be wrong though because I can't remember if It was 2011 or 2012 that was brown. Either way its either 3/4 or 3/5.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;2077353 said:


> I think three out of the last four, assuming this year as well, have all been brown. I could be wrong though because I can't remember if It was 2011 or 2012 that was brown. Either way its either 3/4 or 3/5.


Cause your to far south


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2077167 said:


> You're on your way to pay the bill?


No but you had 4 sidewalk runs the other day


----------



## Polarismalibu

skorum03;2077353 said:


> I think three out of the last four, assuming this year as well, have all been brown. I could be wrong though because I can't remember if It was 2011 or 2012 that was brown. Either way its either 3/4 or 3/5.


2011-2012 season it was. Plowed one time all year. It snowed three times the week I was on my cruise


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;2077353 said:


> I think three out of the last four, assuming this year as well, have all been brown. I could be wrong though because I can't remember if It was 2011 or 2012 that was brown. Either way its either 3/4 or 3/5.


I know 12 & 13 were not. I can't remember last year. I th ink we had some snow as we had alot more snow than the metro guys


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2077361 said:


> Cause your to far south


He's just east of you. You might be farther south than him


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looked at the 10:30 meteo. My computer on the big TV, it was screwed up and all I saw was a big spike of the NAM.

I had to zoom out a bit to realize it spiked all the way to .4".


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2077362 said:


> No but you had 4 sidewalk runs the other day


No kidding. If not for that I would've needed to take out a second mortgage to pay my tab.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2077382 said:


> Looked at the 10:30 meteo. My computer on the big TV, it was screwed up and all I saw was a big spike of the NAM.
> 
> I had to zoom out a bit to realize it spiked all the way to .4".


Noooooooooooo!


----------



## IDST

CityGuy;2077299 said:


> Any reason or code that would prohibit me from putting my deep freezer in my furnace and water heater room?


Nope good to go.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Decided we were somewhat close to Oakdale. 

D-spot for lunch.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2077429 said:


> Decided we were somewhat close to Oakdale.
> 
> D-spot for lunch.


Never been there. Good stuff?


----------



## IDST

Went and watched my daughter's babysitter play hockey today. Let's just say I will have to coach my daughter's like 3s. Very frustrating to watch a team get so out coached


----------



## IDST

On another hockey note check out molly engstrom knock a girl out with a punch in the nwhl. First ever suspension in they league. Played hockey with her brother. I think she was three years younger than us. He'll of a left hook


----------



## Green Grass

jagext;2077441 said:


> Went and watched my daughter's babysitter play hockey today. Let's just say I will have to coach my daughter's like 3s. Very frustrating to watch a team get so out coached


Volunteered at the rink last night for a tournament. It was u15 bantam A and bantam B
It amazed me the difference in the levels with them all being the same age range.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;2077445 said:


> Volunteered at the rink last night for a tournament. It was u15 bantam A and bantam B
> It amazed me the difference in the levels with them all being the same age range.


It was never like that when I played


----------



## IDST

If I don't coach I'll probably get kicked out if the stands!


----------



## Doughboy12

jagext;2077447 said:


> If I don't coach I'll probably get kicked out if the stands!


Never understood that.........not that important.
Go watch your kid play and be happy they can participate.
Life is too short....


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2077373 said:


> He's just east of you. You might be farther south than him


Ha yea i though bill from lacrosse posted that for some reason


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2077445 said:


> Volunteered at the rink last night for a tournament. It was u15 bantam A and bantam B
> It amazed me the difference in the levels with them all being the same age range.


Yea i think thats because there is only so many good kids in the city and the b and c teams tend to be about the same level. Thats how it was when i played anyway


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2077455 said:


> Yea i think thats because there is only so many good kids in the city and the b and c teams tend to be about the same level. Thats how it was when i played anyway


Rogers AA smoked Hermantown AA in one of the games I worked


----------



## IDST

Doughboy12;2077453 said:


> Never understood that.........not that important.
> Go watch your kid play and be happy they can participate.
> Life is too short....


And I really hate that every kids gets a trophy now days.

Sorry I'm just a very competitive person. I played sports my whole life and reffed hockey and basketball for years. Just like to see the game played fair. I never yell at the kids. Refs that's another story.


----------



## Doughboy12

jagext;2077460 said:


> And I really hate that every kids gets a trophy now days.
> 
> Sorry I'm just a very competitive person. I played sports my whole life and reffed hockey and basketball for years. Just like to see the game played fair. I never yell at the kids. Refs that's another story.


Never meant to imply no winners or losers. 
Losers are the ones who have parents in the crowd yelling at the refs...you of all people should know that as a former ref. 
Sorry, that's how it is. I coached for years too.


----------



## IDST

Doughboy12;2077462 said:


> Never meant to imply no winners or losers.
> Losers are the ones who have parents in the crowd yelling at the refs...you of all people should know that as a former ref.
> Sorry, that's how it is. I coached for years too.


Nothing to be sorry for. I think it's good to show some emotion. I don't cuss or swear. I'm not that guy. But I will yell travel!


----------



## qualitycut

Customer sent me a card with 40 bucks in it but the jokes on me. Was a glitter card and its all over my center counsel now


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2077471 said:


> Customer sent me a card with 40 bucks in it but the jokes on me. Was a glitter card and its all over my center counsel now


I open Christmas cards the other day and 4 of them where covered in glitter. I don't know what is with all the glitter this year.


----------



## albhb3

Green Grass;2077477 said:


> I open Christmas cards the other day and 4 of them where covered in glitter. I don't know what is with all the glitter this year.


you service a lot of strippers do ya


----------



## Green Grass

albhb3;2077480 said:


> you service a lot of strippers do ya


Negative. Atleast I don't think so and the cards where from friends


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2077477 said:


> I open Christmas cards the other day and 4 of them where covered in glitter. I don't know what is with all the glitter this year.


Yea and half of it fell of the card and was lose in the envelope.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2077485 said:


> Negative. Atleast I don't think so and the cards where from friends


You would know, they would pay thier bill with 1 dollar bills


----------



## qualitycut

Novak Weather

1 hr*·*Rochester, MN*·*

Model guidance is hinting @ a major Winter Storm over MN/WI near X-Mas day. This one is worth watching.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2077504 said:


> You would know, they would pay thier bill with 1 dollar bills


If there good they have 20's


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2077471 said:


> Customer sent me a card with 40 bucks in it but the jokes on me. Was a glitter card and its all over my center counsel now


I did that one year back when I had my '03 the glitter never came out of the leather in the center counsel.

I open cards in the garage of over the sink now the glitter is just a mess


----------



## IDST

Friend of mine owned a strip club. Never really interested in the stripping. Ever hear of Rocky raccoons in Webster?


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2077509 said:


> Novak Weather
> 
> 1 hr*·*Rochester, MN*·*
> 
> Model guidance is hinting @ a major Winter Storm over MN/WI near X-Mas day. This one is worth watching.


anything major this year would be a couple of inches.

Plus its going to be too warm again.


----------



## qualitycut

Meteo is maxed out


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2077545 said:


> Meteo is maxed out


i have 3.5" for next Friday. that's it


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2077552 said:


> i have 3.5" for next Friday. that's it


Have a half inch from Tuesday through Sunday


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I think Novak is pulling a Drama Dahl.... "This storm is worth watching".....



That being said, I'm closer to the snow than the meteo is.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2077454 said:


> Ha yea i though bill from lacrosse posted that for some reason


Dang Cheeseheads...


----------



## unit28

Lmn22
Your closer than you think


----------



## unit28

If this progresses straight north,
The cold side will go through the metro


----------



## CityGuy

Time to change the channel, Wild took a dump


----------



## NorthernProServ

CityGuy;2077595 said:


> Time to change the channel, Wild took a dump


Dont put on nbc.....WTF


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2077586 said:



> Lmn22
> Your closer than you think


Don't care after Tuesday

I'll have 2 weeks to plow a lot of it.

See what I did there?? "A lot".

:laughing:


----------



## albhb3

jagext;2077521 said:


> Friend of mine owned a strip club. Never really interested in the stripping. Ever hear of Rocky raccoons in Webster?


rockys hahahaha hasn't that place been closed for 8-9 years now. My dads boss has a cabin on yellow. they always go up there for 2 weeks a year. Word has it there was a lack* of talent* in the area. Lot if drag marks icky. Hell word has it the one night they came back so blasted they couldn't remember how they got back


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## IDST

albhb3;2077608 said:


> rockys hahahaha hasn't that place been closed for 8-9 years now. My dads boss has a cabin on yellow. they always go up there for 2 weeks a year. Word has it there was a lack* of talent* in the area. Lot if drag marks icky. Hell word has it the one night they came back so blasted they couldn't remember how they got back


That's the place! It was a really fun bar. I grew up on yellow lake


----------



## qualitycut

2-3 now comeback is a coming


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2077600 said:


> Dont put on nbc.....WTF


Yeah, they're replaying that garbage...


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2077615 said:


> Yeah, they're replaying that garbage...


I say don't turn on Channel 5. Yikes.


----------



## Greenery

Wow, yeah both those are garbage.


----------



## qualitycut

What was in 5 Obama or something?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Christmas snow back on the meteo.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2077625 said:


> Christmas snow back on the meteo.


Sweet! I wouldn't have to go out during the day for any of my stuff so I wouldn't care to much


----------



## qualitycut

So mad girl flashed her tatas missed the pic


----------



## SnowGuy73

31° breezy, few clouds.


----------



## CityGuy

32° partly cloudy
Light wind


----------



## jimslawnsnow

My temps went up for the week according to NWS


----------



## TKLAWN

Roads are glare ice here..... Moisture in the air or something, parking lots are fine. 


Skol Vikes!!


----------



## qualitycut

Just wanted to check but a few days ago wasn't everything saying snow tonight?


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2077700 said:


> Just wanted to check but a few days ago wasn't everything saying snow tonight?


Just like last Sunday, the Sunday before that and the Sunday before that............


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2077625 said:


> Christmas snow back on the meteo.


Only like a half inch


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2077710 said:


> Just like last Sunday, the Sunday before that and the Sunday before that............


Ha thats what i was getting at


----------



## CityGuy

Just got called in to go salting roads don't seem that bad out here


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2077750 said:


> Just got called in to go salting roads don't seem that bad out here


They are very slick


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;2077750 said:


> Just got called in to go salting roads don't seem that bad out here


St Michael is salting


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Everyone is salting DOT has a post, NWS has postings, even Police Clips said to be careful


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I guess we're heading to Becker to find a Christmas gift for the wife.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Whoa! Meteogram is up big! payup payup payup


----------



## skorum03

cbservicesllc;2077773 said:


> Whoa! Meteogram is up big! payup payup payup


I'd like to get excited. But I'm not going to


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2077773 said:


> Whoa! Meteogram is up big! payup payup payup


Lwnmwrmans color map is pretty colorful through Christmas eve


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2077773 said:


> Whoa! Meteogram is up big! payup payup payup


Yeah.....Temps have also trended downward on several models.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2077763 said:


> Everyone is salting DOT has a post, NWS has postings, even Police Clips said to be careful


Almost lost control this morning on the ramp from 35W north to 94 W. right at downtown. That woke me and the six year old up.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2077763 said:


> Everyone is salting DOT has a post, NWS has postings, even Police Clips said to be careful


There had to be 7 roll over accidents in wright county this morning


----------



## Drakeslayer

Norv!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

Pam Oliver is hideous.


----------



## albhb3

Doughboy12;2077797 said:


> Pam Oliver is hideous.


I said that weeks ago not good at all reminds me of family guy where they went from standard to HD


----------



## Doughboy12

Clank...............


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;2077799 said:


> Clank...............


We will take it:salute:


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2077800 said:


> We will take it:salute:


You may "need" it at the end...


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2077753 said:


> They are very slick


Was going to honk on my way by but your truck was gone.


----------



## Doughboy12

Act like you've been there before.....what a dumb Cafer.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2077814 said:


> Act like you've been there before.....what a dumb Cafer.


A quote from your wife? Hahahahaha


----------



## Drakeslayer

Walsh has about a foot to spare on the Extra point.


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2077817 said:


> A quote from your wife? Hahahahaha


Nope.........:waving:


----------



## Doughboy12

Norv...........wtf


----------



## Doughboy12

Doh'k.............lol


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2077808 said:


> Was going to honk on my way by but your truck was gone.


It's in the garage in the winter. But we drove by while you where getting loaded with salt


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Y'all can plan on snow. Just had a second guy say he's heading out of town for Christmas.


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;2077842 said:


> Y'all can plan on snow. Just had a second guy say he's heading out of town for Christmas.


put your big boy pants on slappy


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2077842 said:


> Y'all can plan on snow. Just had a second guy say he's heading out of town for Christmas.


I'm not gonna worry yet. We need a couple of your plows to not work, then I'll worry.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2077848 said:


> I'm not gonna worry yet. We need a couple of your plows to not work, then I'll worry.


True. All this means is I don't have to worry about running my 2001.

If it snows Wednesday, over 1/2 of my stuff is closed until Monday. And I would still have a week after that to worry about finishing the schools.


----------



## Doughboy12

Teddy chants? Really??? :laughing:


----------



## IDST

Doughboy12;2077852 said:


> Teddy chants? Really??? :laughing:


Why not? 4 touchdowns and a rushing touchdown.


----------



## Doughboy12

jagext;2077856 said:


> Why not? 4 touchdowns and a rushing touchdown.


Blind squirrel finds a nut once in a while....


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2077840 said:


> It's in the garage in the winter. But we drove by while you where getting loaded with salt


Must have been wife's car,


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2077851 said:


> True. All this means is I don't have to worry about running my 2001.
> 
> If it snows Wednesday, over 1/2 of my stuff is closed until Monday. And I would still have a week after that to worry about finishing the schools.


That's the nice thing about Christmas snows. If you have the right type of accounts it's pretty laid back go out at 10-11 Christmas night and have all night.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2077864 said:


> That's the nice thing about Christmas snows. If you have the right type of accounts it's pretty laid back go out at 10-11 Christmas night and have all night.


That's what I think about for Christmas eave snow. Got all day and all night to plug away at it


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;2077864 said:


> That's the nice thing about Christmas snows. If you have the right type of accounts it's pretty laid back go out at 10-11 Christmas night and have all night.


No you do your residential's at like 4 and then you get tips, food and some times gift cards Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;2077865 said:


> That's what I think about for Christmas eave snow. Got all day and all night to plug away at it


Biggest issue with this mid morning's GFS is it comes in early enough where we would need to do a lot of it Thursday, other than the indsutrials and schools.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;2077867 said:


> No you do your residential's at like 4 and then you get tips, food and some times gift cards Thumbs Up


That's pretty cool. I don't have any resi


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2077870 said:


> Biggest issue with this mid morning's GFS is it comes in early enough where we would need to do a lot of it Thursday, other than the indsutrials and schools.


I didn't look but what's early?? By 4 most stuff is closed.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2077870 said:


> Biggest issue with this mid morning's GFS is it comes in early enough where we would need to do a lot of it Thursday, other than the indsutrials and schools.


You worry way to much


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Didn't look close enough, I see it's not supposed to start til noon, but be done by midnight Thursday morning, so we'd have to hit everything that's open Thursday.

I'm sure it'll all change in 1 hour,45 minutes.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2077877 said:


> Didn't look close enough, I see it's not supposed to start til noon, but be done by midnight Thursday morning, so we'd have to hit everything that's open Thursday.
> 
> I'm sure it'll all change in 1 hour,45 minutes.


Ahh ya that would need to be done.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Whew...got lucky. Wife liked the piece that was $2000 that was 75% off.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If the GFS is right. We should be getting a winter storm watch by morning.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2077894 said:


> If the GFS is right. We should be getting a winter storm watch by morning.


And to add to that the Euro showed it even stronger. Nws mentioned that in the discussion as well this morning before the GFS joined the fun.

Now they have a new Discussion.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2077867 said:


> No you do your residential's at like 4 and then you get tips, food and some times gift cards Thumbs Up


Don't forget to tip your Hwy guys.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2077897 said:


> And to add to that the Euro showed it even stronger. Nws mentioned that in the discussion as well this morning before the GFS joined the fun.
> 
> Now they have a new Discussion.


Looks like it's a wait and see.

I start a new job tomorrow morning. I really, really don't want snow now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2077901 said:


> Looks like it's a wait and see.
> 
> I start a new job tomorrow morning. I really, really don't want snow now.


Drive slow and steady! Good luck.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2077851 said:


> True. All this means is I don't have to worry about running my 2001.
> 
> If it snows Wednesday, over 1/2 of my stuff is closed until Monday. And I would still have a week after that to worry about finishing the schools.


Exactly!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2077902 said:


> Drive slow and steady! Good luck.


Laid out all the ground rules to favor me. Nice to know I can walk away at any time and not really care.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2077867 said:


> No you do your residential's at like 4 and then you get tips, food and some times gift cards Thumbs Up


This too!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2077894 said:


> If the GFS is right. We should be getting a winter storm watch by morning.


The newest went down a bit... but still looks like solid Advisory criteria at 15:1... Thumbs Up

Looks to be done about 9PM Wednesday... attm


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2077901 said:


> Looks like it's a wait and see.
> 
> I start a new job tomorrow morning. I really, really don't want snow now.


Keep the shiny side up!


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2077898 said:


> Don't forget to tip your Hwy guys.


Here is a tip. Go to work before 10 so I don't have to stand on the road at 8


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2077867 said:


> No you do your residential's at like 4 and then you get tips, food and some times gift cards Thumbs Up


This........m


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2077915 said:


> Here is a tip. Go to work before 10 so I don't have to stand on the road at 8


Just go when I'm called. Should have been out by 700 imo.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Mille lacs is finally mostly ice covered! Resorts pulling houses out on red Christmas Day!


----------



## unit28

Kids getting sleds for xmas.......


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2077897 said:


> And to add to that the Euro showed it even stronger. Nws mentioned that in the discussion as well this morning before the GFS joined the fun.
> 
> Now they have a new Discussion.


Thats says mostly rain with only minor accumulation if i read it right


----------



## qualitycut

http://wxcaster4.com/gfs/CONUS2_GFS0P5_SFC_ACCUM-SNOW_120HR.gif


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2077928 said:


> http://wxcaster4.com/gfs/CONUS2_GFS0P5_SFC_ACCUM-SNOW_120HR.gif


Look at the 1030 one. Much higher totals


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2077920 said:


> Kids getting sleds for xmas.......


In other words, unit is saying snow, not rain. Kids really aren't getting sleds.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2077933 said:


> In other words, unit is saying snow, not rain. Kids really aren't getting sleds.


Sleds are on sale


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2077922 said:


> Thats says mostly rain with only minor accumulation if i read it right


You read it right. Not buying that yet until we see what the temps look like in a couple days.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;2077938 said:


> Sleds are on sale


Gotta do it!

**I got a sled on Christmas during one of those snowless Decembers about 30+ years ago. That was salt on the wound.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2077922 said:


> Thats says mostly rain with only minor accumulation if i read it right


Yeah, I was much more encouraged by the meteogram... I'll stick with that...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2077933 said:


> In other words, unit is saying snow, not rain. Kids really aren't getting sleds.


You the interim translator now?


----------



## dieselplw

What?? Lawnmower got a job??? You quitting the biz or what?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2077939 said:


> You read it right. Not buying that yet until we see what the temps look like in a couple days.


I like your style :salute:


----------



## Polarismalibu

dieselplw;2077945 said:


> What?? Lawnmower got a job??? You quitting the biz or what?


Think he's just helping a buddy out


----------



## dieselplw

Polarismalibu;2077949 said:


> Think he's just helping a buddy out


I must have missed something...


----------



## SSS Inc.

dieselplw;2077951 said:


> I must have missed something...


No, he was pretty clear.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2077930 said:


> Look at the 1030 one. Much higher totals


The one i put is the newest one.


----------



## dieselplw

SSS Inc.;2077952 said:


> No, he was pretty clear.


Lawnmower can you verify this!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

dieselplw;2077956 said:


> Lawnmower can you verify this!!


Helping a buddy out. Not full time......

Yet.


----------



## dieselplw

Well son of a.... I don't think I will be able to carry on if lawnmower is not a part of this anymore.... Anyone want to buy a business???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

dieselplw;2077959 said:


> Well son of a.... I don't think I will be able to carry on if lawnmower is not a part of this anymore.... Anyone want to buy a business???


Sorry for most of you, I'm not going anywhere.

The business is far from being sold....

For now.


----------



## Polarismalibu

dieselplw;2077959 said:


> Well son of a.... I don't think I will be able to carry on if lawnmower is not a part of this anymore.... Anyone want to buy a business???


He's not going anywhere don't kid yourself


----------



## jimslawnsnow

dieselplw;2077951 said:


> I must have missed something...


Don't feel bad. I missed it too


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2077954 said:


> The one i put is the newest one.


I understand that, but the 530 has been less amounts since yesterday


----------



## TKLAWN

Polarismalibu;2077965 said:


> He's not going anywhere don't kid yourself


I heard he's expanding


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2077975 said:


> I heard he's expanding


Noooooo. In fact pretty sure I'll lose about 20% of my business next spring.

After 26 years, it's just time to dabble in something else, see if the grass might be greener.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2077972 said:


> I understand that, but the 530 has been less amounts since yesterday


Every third one goes up, then two drops down.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS just posted virtually zero chance of a white Christmas.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2077979 said:


> Every third one goes up, then two drops down.


so your saying the next one will be down?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2077981 said:


> NWS just posted virtually zero chance of a white Christmas.


brave move? or do they know something?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2077978 said:


> Noooooo. In fact pretty sure I'll lose about 20% of my business next spring.
> 
> After 26 years, it's just time to dabble in something else, see if the grass might be greener.


And come spring time you'll be saying you took to much and have to mane side projects then you'll get big check and be happy happy happy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Swimsuit competition for Miss Universe coming up on channel 9.


----------



## CityGuy

Very festive lights there Green.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2077998 said:


> Very festive lights there Green.


His 4 ways on his dodge?


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;2077984 said:


> brave move? or do they know something?


Splitsville........


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2077978 said:


> After 26 years, it's just time to dabble in something else, see if the grass might be greener.


It never is......


----------



## Bill1090

NWS has a chance of snow for me Thurs-Sun. Good stuff!


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2077999 said:


> His 4 ways on his dodge?


That might have been it? I think the hide a ways in the Chevy are better though.


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;2078001 said:


> Splitsville........


Way north and south again or city dome?


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2077998 said:


> Very festive lights there Green.


There are lights outside and inside this house.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2077991 said:


> Swimsuit competition for Miss Universe coming up on channel 9.


My 6 year old daughter says they are all wearing bad dresses because of their teets are hanging out. I say they are perfect!


----------



## IDST

My meteo shot up higher


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jagext;2078030 said:


> My meteo shot up higher


Hahahahaa.....

I think??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2078025 said:


> My 6 year old daughter says they are all wearing bad dresses because of their teets are hanging out. I say they are perfect!


I'm nervous. My 10 year old kept asking why they were focusing on their butts with the camera in the swimsuits.

Hopefully he just hasn't hit puberty yet.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2078034 said:


> I'm nervous. My 10 year old kept asking why they were focusing on their butts with the camera in the swimsuits.
> 
> Hopefully he just hasn't hit puberty yet.


............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hahahahaa....Steve Harvey announced the wrong winner in the Miss Universe.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

sss inc.;2078060 said:


> ............


........... :laughing:


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

http://www.govtech.com/transportation/States-Go-High-Tech-to-Battle-Snow-and-Ice.html

"Track-A-Plow"
Coming soon to a location near you.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2078067 said:


> Hahahahaa....Steve Harvey announced the wrong winner in the Miss Universe.


Ha! What an idiot! Think he will be renewed for next year?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Small chance of an inch, early Thursday morning....


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2078083 said:


> Small chance of an inch, early Thursday morning....


So the meteo once again is having a hard time with rain vs snow?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2078088 said:


> So the meteo once again is having a hard time with rain vs snow?


Ian says Rain turns to snow about 5 pm Wednesday, mainly for NE metro.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ian has sunny for this weekend, but probably just looks at Christmas to see if it's a white Christmas or not.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://www.govtech.com/transportation/States-Go-High-Tech-to-Battle-Snow-and-Ice.html


----------



## SSS Inc.

Cancel all your plans the GFS moved East. So lets all hang our hats on this run!


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2078105 said:


> Cancel all your plans the GFS moved East. So lets all hang our hats on this run!


Was it west earlier?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well that's cool. My subway has foot long hair in it


----------



## wizardsr

Dahl says freezing drizzle tonight. Anyone else buying it?


----------



## Polarismalibu

wizardsr;2078114 said:


> Dahl says freezing drizzle tonight. Anyone else buying it?


I don't see it being much of anything


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Anyone, when you open the page does it take you back 100 pages? Been doing that all day


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2078110 said:


> Was it west earlier?


It was right on top of us.


----------



## Camden

You guys hear about the accident on the Vegas strip? Some woman mowed down 20 pedestrians. Saw some pics on Twitter and the scene looks as awful as you'd imagine. Ambulances everywhere.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2078117 said:


> Anyone, when you open the page does it take you back 100 pages? Been doing that all day


Bookmark the weather discussion page. Then you can just click on "last page".


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2077981 said:


> NWS just posted virtually zero chance of a white Christmas.


Son of a b...... Of course, now that I have all the time in the world to plow my schools...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2078119 said:


> You guys hear about the accident on the Vegas strip? Some woman mowed down 20 pedestrians. Saw some pics on Twitter and the scene looks as awful as you'd imagine. Ambulances everywhere.


Kinda glad I didn't see that. Sad deal


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2077999 said:


> His 4 ways on his dodge?


Hahahahaha!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2078025 said:


> My 6 year old daughter says they are all wearing bad dresses because of their teets are hanging out. I say they are perfect!


It sounds like you are training your daughter on the right thought processes to decrease gray hair and balding though! Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

jagext;2078030 said:


> My meteo shot up higher


Mine dropped to nothing now... till Saturday


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2078034 said:


> I'm nervous. My 10 year old kept asking why they were focusing on their butts with the camera in the swimsuits.
> 
> Hopefully he just hasn't hit puberty yet.


Oh boy.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

GFS back to zero except for Saturday. I better get to sleep. I forgot how to drive a 10 speed.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2078132 said:


> My dropped to nothing now... till Saturday


I think he meant "HIS" meteo......


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2078134 said:


> GFS back to zero except for Saturday. I better get to sleep. I forgot how to drive a 10 speed.


Just peddle faster. I hate it when the chain jumps out of the derailer.  :waving:


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2078105 said:


> Cancel all your plans the GFS moved East. So lets all hang our hats on this run!


Thought it moved west


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2078105 said:


> Cancel all your plans the GFS moved East. So lets all hang our hats on this run!


Say what???


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2078138 said:


> Say what???


Cause 1 run shows no snow and everyone is going with it so he's mad


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2078135 said:


> I think he meant "HIS" meteo......


Ha! I took that a little too literally I see


----------



## Doughboy12

Pickle says winters mix Wednesday.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2078134 said:


> GFS back to zero except for Saturday. I better get to sleep. I forgot how to drive a 10 speed.


Everyone will stay back 100 feet unless they want a broken windshield.


----------



## Camden

1 dead, 37 injured now in Vegas. Terrible.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2078149 said:


> 1 dead, 37 injured now in Vegas. Terrible.


That's horrible


----------



## qualitycut

Wonder how many of these 7 cars in the taco bell drive through are drunk.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2078154 said:


> Wonder how many of these 7 cars in the taco bell drive through are drunk.


All of them


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2078155 said:


> All of them


Probably its 12 am. Not even this busy at noon


----------



## qualitycut

Car behind me has a guy in one of those red skin suits standing in the sun roof.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2078158 said:


> Car behind me has a guy in one of those red skin suits standing in the sun roof.


Are you sure that's not your reflection the the rear view mirror?


----------



## SSS Inc.

So at about 10:00p.m. I get a call from an undercover officer with Eden Prairie investigating stolen tailgates from our shop. Seemed weird since he called me at home and I don't own the property(parents do)(Not sure how they found my home number), his number wasn't blocked etc. etc. etc. He knew all of the details of our building, trucks. After some investigative work on the phone it was legit so I raced to Shakopee and met with an officer. Nothing taken from our yard as we remove most of the tailgates in the winter. Our neighbors(large rental company) had about 8 stolen tonight. There were officers all over the place on foot. This guy has stolen and sold about 50k worth in the past two months according to the investigator I spoke with. As I was locking up they told me to get the hell out of here FAST, the guy was coming back. They all sped away and parked behind a neighboring building. The fascinating part was listening to the investigators radio as they were tracking this guy. 

I wanted to hang out and watch it unfold but I didn't want to screw it up for them so I left. Very eventful Sunday night. My Beer is still cold so that's a plus!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;2078160 said:


> So at about 10:00p.m. I get a call from an undercover officer with Eden Prairie investigating stolen tailgates from our shop. Seemed weird since he called me at home and I don't own the property(parents do)(Not sure how they found my home number), his number wasn't blocked etc. etc. etc. He knew all of the details of our building, trucks. After some investigative work on the phone it was legit so I raced to Shakopee and met with an officer. Nothing taken from our yard as we remove most of the tailgates in the winter. Our neighbors(large rental company) had about 8 stolen tonight. There were officers all over the place on foot. This guy has stolen and sold about 50k worth in the past two months according to the investigator I spoke with. As I was locking up they told me to get the hell out of here FAST, the guy was coming back. They all sped away and parked behind a neighboring building. The fascinating part was listening to the investigators radio as they were tracking this guy.
> 
> I wanted to hang out and watch it unfold but I didn't want to screw it up for them so I left. Very eventful Sunday night. My Beer is still cold so that's a plus!


I had a buddy get his taken in a target parking lot. I put a hose clamp on mine so they have to work a bit harder for it. Over 3 grand for a tailgate with the camera in it. Master lock makes a lock for them now too


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2078160 said:


> So at about 10:00p.m. I get a call from an undercover officer with Eden Prairie investigating stolen tailgates from our shop. Seemed weird since he called me at home and I don't own the property(parents do)(Not sure how they found my home number), his number wasn't blocked etc. etc. etc. He knew all of the details of our building, trucks. After some investigative work on the phone it was legit so I raced to Shakopee and met with an officer. Nothing taken from our yard as we remove most of the tailgates in the winter. Our neighbors(large rental company) had about 8 stolen tonight. There were officers all over the place on foot. This guy has stolen and sold about 50k worth in the past two months according to the investigator I spoke with. As I was locking up they told me to get the hell out of here FAST, the guy was coming back. They all sped away and parked behind a neighboring building. The fascinating part was listening to the investigators radio as they were tracking this guy.
> 
> I wanted to hang out and watch it unfold but I didn't want to screw it up for them so I left. Very eventful Sunday night. My Beer is still cold so that's a plus!


Wow WTF!!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2078162 said:


> I had a buddy get his taken in a target parking lot. I put a hose clamp on mine so they have to work a bit harder for it. Over 3 grand for a tailgate with the camera in it. Master lock makes a lock for them now too


A hose clamp where? I just use the truck key with the existing lock


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2078167 said:


> A hose clamp where? I just use the truck key with the existing lock


Just like this. Slows them down a lot and it cost like 10 cents to do


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2078169 said:


> Just like this. Slows them down a lot and it cost like 10 cents to do


Oh duh... wtf was I thinking... hahaha...

In other news, I think I just found a shop project for tomorrow Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2078160 said:


> So at about 10:00p.m. I get a call from an undercover officer with Eden Prairie investigating stolen tailgates from our shop. Seemed weird since he called me at home and I don't own the property(parents do)(Not sure how they found my home number), his number wasn't blocked etc. etc. etc. He knew all of the details of our building, trucks. After some investigative work on the phone it was legit so I raced to Shakopee and met with an officer. Nothing taken from our yard as we remove most of the tailgates in the winter. Our neighbors(large rental company) had about 8 stolen tonight. There were officers all over the place on foot. This guy has stolen and sold about 50k worth in the past two months according to the investigator I spoke with. As I was locking up they told me to get the hell out of here FAST, the guy was coming back. They all sped away and parked behind a neighboring building. The fascinating part was listening to the investigators radio as they were tracking this guy.
> 
> I wanted to hang out and watch it unfold but I didn't want to screw it up for them so I left. Very eventful Sunday night. My Beer is still cold so that's a plus!


Thats nuts, do you guys have an alarm system or something? Thats maybe how they got your number.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2078173 said:


> Thats nuts, do you guys have an alarm system or something? Thats maybe how they got your number.


Company name on trucks I'm sure they can find who runs the show around there.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2078171 said:


> Oh duh... wtf was I thinking... hahaha...
> 
> In other news, I think I just found a shop project for tomorrow Thumbs Up


They make a actual lock that goes over that spot but I think a clamp would be fine.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2078173 said:


> Thats nuts, do you guys have an alarm system or something? Thats maybe how they got your number.


Nothing that would trigger my home phone. Yes I still have a home phone # even though nobody ever calls it.  I think they have access to way more info than anyone realizes. You would think they would call the business number first or the property owners(parents). Neither line received a call. That's when it sounded fishy to me almost like they were trying to bait me to come out and waalaa have keys to everything. It was all on the up and up though.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2078174 said:


> Company name on trucks I'm sure they can find who runs the show around there.


Yea he said in his parents name.


----------



## Polarismalibu

70's in New York on Christmas


----------



## SnowGuy73

31° light breeze, drizzle.


----------



## CityGuy

29° cloudy
Light wind


----------



## albhb3

41 rain fog


----------



## SnowGuy73

Anyone with Sprint need a good, non smart phone?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Freezing drizzle here...
.


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;2078162 said:


> I had a buddy get his taken in a target parking lot. I put a hose clamp on mine so they have to work a bit harder for it. Over 3 grand for a tailgate with the camera in it. Master lock makes a lock for them now too


Good thing a quality truck like a Ram the tailgate has a power lock linked to the doors.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2078162 said:


> I had a buddy get his taken in a target parking lot. I put a hose clamp on mine so they have to work a bit harder for it. Over 3 grand for a tailgate with the camera in it. Master lock makes a lock for them now too


I keep mine locked when I'm not using it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Fricking thieves. I haven't heard of tailgates getting stolen. Atleast I have only one to worry about. The 2 dumps are way to heavy for one person to steal


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2078229 said:


> I keep mine locked when I'm not using it.


Problem with mine is I never know when I need to use it. I think I'll try the hose clamp idear


----------



## djagusch

The shortest day of the year is today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just like riding a bike.


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;2078176 said:


> Nothing that would trigger my home phone. Yes I still have a home phone # even though nobody ever calls it.  I think they have access to way more info than anyone realizes. You would think they would call the business number first or the property owners(parents). Neither line received a call. That's when it sounded fishy to me almost like they were trying to bait me to come out and waalaa have keys to everything. It was all on the up and up though.


They must've gotten you confused with SSS senior.....


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2078246 said:


> Just like riding a bike.


Backed into a pole again huh?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Roads are slickery this morning


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2078261 said:


> Backed into a pole again huh?


Wow, guy just tries to put food on the table..... 

Snowing on the north side, lightly.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;2078292 said:


> Wow, guy just tries to put food on the table.....
> 
> Snowing on the north side, lightly.


Shouldn't you be working for the man, not be on the phone


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2078292 said:


> Wow, guy just tries to put food on the table.....
> 
> Snowing on the north side, lightly.


I saw on the DOT sting page that a truck lost a fuel tank. Thought of you....


----------



## Bill1090

djagusch;2078297 said:


> Shouldn't you be working for the man, not be on the phone


He must be a government employee.


----------



## Bill1090

My meteo dropped overnight as did my snow chances from NWS.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2078240 said:


> Problem with mine is I never know when I need to use it. I think I'll try the hose clamp idear


Also have a cover on mine and fire stuff in the back.


----------



## SSS Inc.

It sure looks like it could "possibly""maybe" get interesting Tuesday night/Wed. Nam jumped way up on qpf. Temps are all over the place. I'm not bailing on this yet....maybe we can accumulate an inch of mixed precip.


----------



## djagusch

SSS Inc.;2078326 said:


> It sure looks like it could "possibly""maybe" get interesting Tuesday night/Wed. Nam jumped way up on qpf. Temps are all over the place. I'm not bailing on this yet....maybe we can accumulate an inch of mixed precip.


So your ruler says 2 inch then?


----------



## Doughboy12

djagusch;2078332 said:


> So your ruler says 2 inch then?


He doesn't use a ruler......just hockey pucks.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;2078326 said:


> It sure looks like it could "possibly""maybe" get interesting Tuesday night/Wed. Nam jumped way up on qpf. Temps are all over the place. I'm not bailing on this yet....maybe we can accumulate an inch of mixed precip.


So 1 puck?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;2078297 said:


> Shouldn't you be working for the man, not be on the phone


Gotta do.something while waiting to get loaded. Can't just sit there.


----------



## albhb3

Bill1090;2078309 said:


> I saw on the DOT sting page that a truck lost a fuel tank. Thought of you....


wasn't me, that would suck


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;2078352 said:


> Gotta do.something while waiting to get loaded. Can't just sit there.


its called a nap


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2078352 said:


> Gotta do.something while waiting to get loaded. Can't just sit there.


I swear you have add or adhd


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2078359 said:


> I swear you have add or adhd


Wait what...? I thought we all did on here.


----------



## albhb3

Doughboy12;2078367 said:


> Wait what...? I thought we all did on here.


don't you lump me in with the rest of ya


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2078326 said:


> It sure looks like it could "possibly""maybe" get interesting Tuesday night/Wed. Nam jumped way up on qpf. Temps are all over the place. I'm not bailing on this yet....maybe we can accumulate an inch of mixed precip.


Boy I sure hope so...


----------



## CityGuy

According to some guy that just drove past us we are a bunch of drunks working on a holiday week. I will have to remember that when it snows this week to stay home with pay.


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;2078375 said:


> According to some guy that just drove past us we are a bunch of drunks working on a holiday week. I will have to remember that when it snows this week to stay home with pay.


well every union guy ive met has been a drunk so if the shoe fits...


----------



## qualitycut

Just seen the gertens semi with a load of pavers


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;2078383 said:


> well every union guy ive met has been a drunk so if the shoe fits...


Not this one. Nor am I union anymore.


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;2078439 said:


> Not this one. Nor am I union anymore.


when did that happen?


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2078438 said:


> Just seen the gertens semi with a load of pavers


I would do permeable for sure right now


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;2078443 said:


> when did that happen?


When I went to the county. I hate the 49ers.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Accu. has 2-4" of snow and ice Friday night into Saturday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2078459 said:


> When I went to the county. I hate the 49ers.


One reason I didn't apply at the local city when a PW job came up this fall.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2078498 said:


> Accu. has 2-4" of snow and ice Friday night into Saturday.


Latest GFS is coming down for Saturday, but going up for Monday afternoon/evening... Hopefully one of these times something friggin sticks!


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2078501 said:


> Latest GFS is coming down for Saturday, but going up for Monday afternoon/evening... Hopefully one of these times something friggin sticks!


I sure hope so...


----------



## unit28

Check the Kong range metgen......


----------



## IDST

unit28;2078518 said:


> Check the Kong range metgen......


What on earth in that

Long I bet


----------



## unit28

Other day I said .64 qpf for next week.......

Coming in on other gfs sites now


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2078533 said:


> Other day I said .64 qpf for next week.......
> 
> Coming in on other gfs sites now


Lets take 1 week at a time until the models can get it right a couple days out


----------



## qualitycut

My driver is gone January 3-7 so count on snow then.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

today while working in the shop I heard Hillary talking about how the American people need to work along side all muslims in America. give them jobs and chances to succeed. she also was saying it'll be the end of the world if we don't, and the republicans and trump need to realize this. WTF is she talking about?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2078537 said:


> Lets take 1 week at a time until the models can get it right a couple days out


heck I haven't had a driver for the plow truck all winter. now short shovelers. I cant find one sole in a 100 that have a current drivers licence. the 2 I had, got weird. didn't quit or get fired, but wont answer me back on scheduling.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It sure was nice today. Work a full day, and all I really had to worry about was remembering to put the truck in low range at the stop light.

Not having to worry about employees. Not having to worry about customers.

I can see why SnowGuy got out.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2078533 said:


> Other day I said .64 qpf for next week.......
> 
> Coming in on other gfs sites now


Yahoo! Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2078540 said:


> today while working in the shop I heard Hillary talking about how the American people need to work along side all muslims in America. give them jobs and chances to succeed. she also was saying it'll be the end of the world if we don't, and the republicans and trump need to realize this. WTF is she talking about?


The Dems are insisting that we need the help of the good muslims and if we shut them out, they'll just fall in line with ISIS...


----------



## albhb3

cbservicesllc;2078559 said:


> The Dems are insisting that we need the help of the good muslims and if we shut them out, they'll just fall in line with ISIS...


good let em go back and kill each other


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;2078544 said:


> It sure was nice today. Work a full day, and all I really had to worry about was remembering to put the truck in low range at the stop light.
> 
> Not having to worry about employees. Not having to worry about customers.
> 
> I can see why SnowGuy got out.


dont you worry that will get old....most likely...then again I don't blame ya either


----------



## albhb3

delete...............


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;2078574 said:


> delete...............


WoW!!!! I can't believe you actually got away with typing that. Glad you deleted it.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;2078582 said:


> WoW!!!! I can't believe you actually got away with typing that. Glad you deleted it.


Darn....just missed it


----------



## CityGuy

Wild up by 2


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## NorthernProServ

Wife is shopping at kohl's <<<<still getting used to saying that!

And I'm comfortably waiting in a massage chair while she does....not so bad...


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2078588 said:


>


Dear Santa, I'll take five 3" storms over the next 30 days please


----------



## SSS Inc.

NorthernProServ;2078592 said:


> Dear Santa, I'll take five 3" storms over the next 30 days please


Patience. It will happen soon..................................................


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;2078589 said:


> Wife is shopping at kohl's <<<<still getting used to saying that!
> 
> And I'm comfortably waiting in a massage chair while she does....not so bad...


When we were at Becker Furniture World yesterday, my kids hung out in the $4,000 massage chairs pretty much the whole time.


----------



## Doughboy12

NorthernProServ;2078589 said:


> Wife is shopping at kohl's <<<<still getting used to saying that!
> 
> And I'm comfortably waiting in a massage chair while she does....not so bad...


I must have went to the wrong one.......300#er's in yoga pants....


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2078538 said:


> My driver is gone January 3-7 so count on snow then.


You have a back up...


----------



## NorthernProServ

Doughboy12;2078602 said:


> I must have went to the wrong one.......300#er's in yoga pants....


The chairs are sitting right across from the 
lingerie, I'd say it's split 50/50 here

Edit...maybe to optimistic.....70/30....not in a good way either


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2078588 said:


>


Seen something similar a few times this year 

That will change tomorrow


----------



## Doughboy12

NorthernProServ;2078607 said:


> The chairs are sitting right across from the
> lingerie, I'd say it's split 50/50 here
> 
> Edit...maybe to optimistic.....70/30....not in a good way either


I guess I don't feel so bad then....


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2078609 said:


> Seen something similar a few times this year
> 
> That will change tomorrow


that map means my qpf estimate is low

hmmmmmmm


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So about .64" of moisture, but spread out over now and Jan 7. Over 1/2 between now and Sunday, which 3/4 of that is sposed to be rain.

D'ohkay.


----------



## Doughboy12

Wilmar Christmas light house was just on holiday light fight.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2078602 said:


> I must have went to the wrong one.......300#er's in yoga pants....


Sounds like our kohls, Walmart and target on Saturday. Way too small pant size too. Crazy


----------



## CityGuy

WTH Wild?????


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2078596 said:


> When we were at Becker Furniture World yesterday, my kids hung out in the $4,000 massage chairs pretty much the whole time.


So those where your kids I couldn't get out of the chairs.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2078637 said:


> So those where your kids I couldn't get out of the chairs.


Kinda funny. There was a guy that looked like ya there. Was gonna say something, but I didn't.


----------



## Doughboy12

Doughboy12;2078622 said:


> Wilmar Christmas light house was just on holiday light fight.


They didn't win..........


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2078639 said:


> Kinda funny. There was a guy that looked like ya there. Was gonna say something, but I didn't.


It was not me. My a$$ was on my couch


----------



## SSS Inc.

Uh Oh...............


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2078653 said:


> Uh Oh...............


4-2 now.....


----------



## qualitycut

Goal. ....!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2078658 said:


> Goal. ....!!!


Boards!!!!!


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2078658 said:


> Goal. ....!!!


And another one!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Well this game hit the crapper.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2078664 said:


> Boards!!!!!


Go to bed. You have to work tomorrow!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;2078668 said:


> Go to bed. You have to work tomorrow!


He also has to figure out why the NAM is up. And what the heck the temps will do tomorrow.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2078669 said:


> He also has to figure out why the NAM is up. And what the heck the temps will do tomorrow.


Yes he does. I forgot about all that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2078669 said:


> He also has to figure out why the NAM is up. And what the heck the temps will do tomorrow.


NAM is drunk. Not worried. Ian said very few flakes.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2078669 said:


> He also has to figure out why the NAM is up. And what the heck the temps will do tomorrow.


Thats what your uh oh was about  and like lwmr said.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

GFS has been nailing it within 2 days all year. NAM keeps shooting up, only to disappear.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2078669 said:


> He also has to figure out why the NAM is up. And what the heck the temps will do tomorrow.


Just like the GFS is way up 4-5-6 days out. Takes a couple days for the model to fine tune.

Takes the NAM 24-36 hours to fine tune.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2078615 said:


> So about .64" of moisture, but spread out over now and Jan 7. Over 1/2 between now and Sunday, which 3/4 of that is sposed to be rain.
> 
> D'ohkay.


Lots of moisture in OK for that period!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So the Lions are up 28-10 to start the fourth, they were up 28-3.

NO has scored 10 points in 3 minutes, it's now 28-20 with 10 minutes left.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2078681 said:


> So the Lions are up 28-10 to start the fourth, they were up 28-3.
> 
> NO has scored 10 points in 3 minutes, it's now 28-20 with 10 minutes left.


And niether have a shot at playoffs


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2078676 said:


> Thats what your uh oh was about  and like lwmr said.


Smart guy right here. Yes, but it worked for the Wild too. And yes I'm not expecting any snow but hey these things usually end with a surprise storm eventually.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2078683 said:


> Smart guy right here. Yes, but it worked for the Wild too. And yes I'm not expecting any snow but hey these things usually end with a surprise storm eventually.


Already had that. The morning of the first snowfall.

"Oh, look, 3" of snow at 6 am, not 6 pm".


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2078669 said:


> He also has to figure out why the NAM is up. And what the heck the temps will do tomorrow.


Yeah we'll see... Kinda banking on Saturday's snow at this point...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2078685 said:


> Yeah we'll see... Kinda banking on Saturday's snow at this point...


Ian was poo-pooing that one as well, although I think that's our first run in a while.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Bel says one of the models shows a couple inches on Wednesday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Schaeffer says Late Friday into Saturday. 2" to 4-5" to nothing but rain.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2078684 said:


> Already had that. The morning of the first snowfall.
> 
> "Oh, look, 3" of snow at 6 am, not 6 pm".


Ha yea.......


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2078687 said:


> Bel says one of the models shows a couple inches on Wednesday.


The nam but lwnmmrman says its drunk, i agree.


----------



## NorthernProServ




----------



## jimslawnsnow

The 1030 run on the color map looks to be less


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2078694 said:


> The 1030 run on the color map looks to be less


That map isn't up yet.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2078695 said:


> That map isn't up yet.


This^^^^^^^^^^^

But that new gfs...........


----------



## NorthernProServ

Snowing here
...


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2078697 said:


> This^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> But that new gfs...........


Is down.........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2078695 said:


> That map isn't up yet.


So why is it less than the 1030 am map?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

The 530 pm map shows a trace to an inch for me


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2078701 said:


> Is down.........


It was already at nothing.......????


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2078685 said:


> Yeah we'll see... Kinda banking on Saturday's snow at this point...


That sure would be nice


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2078703 said:


> So why is it less than the 1030 am map?


Because at 1030 last night it was less...


----------



## IDST

NorthernProServ;2078700 said:


> Snowing here
> ...


Enough to get out of the covers and see?! Forgot what it looks like


----------



## NorthernProServ

jagext;2078710 said:


> Enough to get out of the covers and see?! Forgot what it looks like


Flakes getting bigger


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2078706 said:


> It was already at nothing.......????


For Saturday dude.


----------



## IDST

NorthernProServ;2078712 said:


> Flakes getting bigger


Louisiana ave is covered in some weird white stuff. Nice
Come on baby don't stop


----------



## SSS Inc.

NorthernProServ;2078712 said:


> Flakes getting bigger


you weren't kidding. Everything is white in my hood. It looks nice out there.


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;2078712 said:


> Flakes getting bigger


Salt run????


----------



## IDST

Looks like one more wave after this one


----------



## IDST

Polarismalibu;2078720 said:


> Salt run????


Looking like it to me


----------



## qualitycut

40 tomorrow. .....


----------



## Polarismalibu

jagext;2078722 said:


> Looking like it to me


Awesome!!........


----------



## SSS Inc.

So we're supposed to trust NWS when the forecast is Patchy freezing drizzle and its snowing?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2078728 said:


> So we're supposed to trust NWS when the forecast is Patchy freezing drizzle and its snowing?


Mine says patchy flurries and freezing drizzle before midnight then scattered snow. And i dont trust anyones forecast


----------



## IDST

Hey SSS where can I get a decent cheap hockey net for the driveway?


----------



## IDST

qualitycut;2078725 said:


> 40 tomorrow. .....


Tell my commercials that when they fall on their rear ends opening in the morning


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2078729 said:


> Mine says patchy flurries and freezing drizzle before midnight then scattered snow. And i dont trust anyones forecast


This is mine.

Tonight
Patchy freezing drizzle. Cloudy, with a low around 30. South southeast wind around 5 mph.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jagext;2078730 said:


> Hey SSS where can I get a decent cheap hockey net for the driveway?


Not sure. I'm looking for new nets as well. I'd go online and look at Hockey Giant and a few others. Could stop by Total Hockey. Even Target sells nets once in awhile and after Christmas they give them away.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2078733 said:


> This is mine.
> 
> Tonight
> Patchy freezing drizzle. Cloudy, with a low around 30. South southeast wind around 5 mph.


Yea i just looked at the site and says same as yours my app said different


----------



## qualitycut

jagext;2078730 said:


> Hey SSS where can I get a decent cheap hockey net for the driveway?


My buddy just bought 2 of these. Seem decent.

http://www.totalhockey.com/product/Bauer_Official_Pro_Steel_Goal/itm/17013-1/?dvdit=1&gclid=CJz1obbh7skCFQaJaQod74QB-A


----------



## IDST

qualitycut;2078738 said:


> My buddy just bought 2 of these. Seem decent.
> 
> http://www.totalhockey.com/product/Bauer_Official_Pro_Steel_Goal/itm/17013-1/?dvdit=1&gclid=CJz1obbh7skCFQaJaQod74QB-A


Thanks. Have to check it out on computer. Won't open on phone


----------



## qualitycut

jagext;2078742 said:


> Thanks. Have to check it out on computer. Won't open on phone


Copy and paste it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jagext;2078732 said:


> Tell my commercials that when they fall on their rear ends opening in the morning


Exactly. Might as well do something to make money while ya can too


----------



## cbservicesllc

Wish I had some zero tolerance accounts... Only a coating here


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;2078745 said:


> Exactly. Might as well do something to make money while ya can too


My thinking as well


----------



## unit28

Day one...overnight. A light dusting of snow over mainly eastern minnesota into western wisconsin may create slippery road surfaces overnight... Particularly on bridges...overpasses and untreated surfaces. Visibility may also quickly be reduced at times.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Roads are slick

Rollover on NB 169 @ 49th


----------



## qualitycut

Dusting here.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Side streets are slick


----------



## qualitycut

My lots head do much salt in the ones i salted is probably all melted.


----------



## qualitycut

Wonder if lwmr is going to wake up to an o cafe.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

My lots are half black. Easy to see who salts


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Dot is putting it down like its -10 WITH blades down


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2078760 said:


> My lots are half black. Easy to see who salts


Kinda what i figured. Mine had a ton extra after last time


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2078761 said:


> Dot is putting it down like its -10 WITH blades down


Lol i seen something on fb they are at 1.6 million this year vs 3.4 this time last year somehow


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;2078763 said:


> Lol i seen something on fb they are at 1.6 million this year vs 3.4 this time last year somehow


1.6? Half of that is them pretreating for nothing


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Bridges and side streets are still slick bridges on side streets are real slick. Aborted my turn to go from little canada Rd EB to 35e NB probably would have ended up in the ditch


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Is there a holiday coming up or something? Unleaded just jumped $.20


----------



## Ranger620

Anyone know what **** rapids and Plymouth ended up with?? 

Not even sure I can call it a dusting in Rogers


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2078763 said:


> Lol i seen something on fb they are at 1.6 million this year vs 3.4 this time last year somehow


And a million of it was them just wasting time and materials


----------



## SnowGuy73

31° calm, cloudy.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Ranger620;2078772 said:


> Anyone know what **** rapids and Plymouth ended up with??
> 
> Not even sure I can call it a dusting in Rogers


1/2" pretty much everywhere. Lots were half black from residual


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Special weather statement for slippery roads


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light coating here.


----------



## CityGuy

29° fog and mist


----------



## SnowGuy73

Brickman s teaser says a couple inches for Christmas.


----------



## CityGuy

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2078766 said:


> 1.6? Half of that is them pretreating for nothing


That's for the entire state not by district. More snow up north this year.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2078780 said:


> Light coating here.


Same. Sneeze and it's gone.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2078782 said:


> Brickman s teaser says a couple inches for Christmas.


Christmas day?


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2078796 said:


> Christmas day?


Don't know, I missed the full forecast.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2078782 said:


> Brickman s teaser says a couple inches for Christmas.


They all are, for Christmas Day night.

My first lot is black.

Black lots matter!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Btw, quite the jump the meteo has for Monday / Tuesday.


----------



## Bill1090

Kinda slick out....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So 14" +/- at 34 degrees. That would be a makeup for the last month of no snow.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2078832 said:


> So 14" +/- at 34 degrees. That would be a makeup for the last month of no snow.


And for no snow the rest of the year. 14" of wet heavy crap = no thanks.
I have 11" at 12 to 1 for monday


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2078801 said:


> Btw, quite the jump the meteo has for Monday / Tuesday.


Mimes been there for awhile. ......


----------



## banonea

And yes, that is a street sweeper.......WTF


----------



## SSS Inc.

I see nws just touches 40º for me today where as last night it was about 5 hours at 40º. I'll be curious how warm it actually gets. 

**I have just shy of 1/2" here.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2078854 said:


> Mimes been there for awhile. ......


We only use the tools we have readily available Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2078870 said:


> We only use the tools we have readily available Thumbs Up


He's saying this winter is only mime-ing a normal winter.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2078887 said:


> He's saying this winter is only mime-ing a normal winter.


There is still a lot of winter left.


----------



## qualitycut

Very shocked, my city only salted intersections and didnt plow the dusting of snow.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2078869 said:


> I see nws just touches 40º for me today where as last night it was about 5 hours at 40º. I'll be curious how warm it actually gets.
> 
> **I have just shy of 1/2" here.


Yea seen tbat, everything still looks to stay above freezing for a while though.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2078899 said:


> Yea seen tbat, everything still looks to stay above freezing for a while though.


True. Just curious how warm it actually gets.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2078902 said:


> True. Just curious how warm it actually gets.


Yea i hear ya.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2078892 said:


> There is still a lot of winter left.


This Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2078902 said:


> True. Just curious how warm it actually gets.


That's the key to it all...


----------



## qualitycut

These snows piss me off there is a double what if. Is the liquid actually going to be where thay say and is is going to be cold enough or to warm.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2078907 said:


> These snows piss me off there is a double what if. Is the liquid actually going to be where thay say and is is going to be cold enough or to warm.


Exactly why I don't trust anyone. Too easy just to say nothing will happen especially around a holiday like Christmas. I remember one year where there was not even a flurrie forecast and boom 3" on the ground on Christmas day.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2078862 said:


> And yes, that is a street sweeper.......WTF


Cleaning up the dusting of snow. He might be on to something or on something.


----------



## SSS Inc.

So now what do we do??? The GFS is back to showing snow on Wed.


----------



## CityGuy

We are putting trucks back together this afternoon. I should say the guys are, I'm going to the dentist.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2078916 said:


> So now what do we do??? The GFS is back to showing snow on Wed.


Im not buying it, also has temps up over 35 the entire time going up to 39


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hey look at that, GFS is coming to the party for tomorrow


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;2078916 said:


> So now what do we do??? The GFS is back to showing snow on Wed.


Take two weeks off..then quit


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2078909 said:


> Exactly why I don't trust anyone. Too easy just to say nothing will happen especially around a holiday like Christmas. I remember one year where there was not even a flurrie forecast and boom 3" on the ground on Christmas day.


Now wouldn't that be a Christmas miracle! Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2078925 said:


> Now wouldn't that be a Christmas miracle! Thumbs Up


As of now another maybe maybe not one.


----------



## CityGuy

Well this should be a fun dentist appointment, not.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Mmmm subway


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2078934 said:


> Mmmm subway


That sounds so good right now. Steak and cheese.


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2078934 said:


> Mmmm subway


Words I don't ever utter together. 
Potbellys yes....as in yesterday in bano's hood.


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;2078934 said:


> Mmmm subway


Almost went there. Then decided Pizza Hut buffet


----------



## IDST

Pei wei for me today


----------



## albhb3

it was interesting all the way to green bay today. I was wondering why everyone was doing 40-45, most def. a few pucker factor moments. Now to decide if I wanna work Thursday or not


----------



## qualitycut

jagext;2078943 said:


> Pei wei for me today


That is a great place kung pao chicken with fried rice and 2 egg roll


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;2078932 said:


> Well this should be a fun dentist appointment, not.


same here good luckThumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Kubota skid doors are a dumb design. Can't steal them, but I'd hate to be taller than 5 10 like I am.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2078955 said:


> Kubota skid doors are a dumb design. Can't steal them, but I'd hate to be taller than 5 10 like I am.


Does it slide up into the cab?


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2078956 said:


> Does it slide up into the cab?


That's what the older John deers do. It sucks but the one benefit is you can operate the boom with the door open but that's the only good thing. Well maybe not being able to steal it very easy either


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2078956 said:


> Does it slide up into the cab?


Yeah, running a Kubota skid today cleaning up demolition debris. Nice skid, operates just like my Cat did, but I can't stand the door.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2078959 said:


> That's what the older John deers do. It sucks but the one benefit is you can operate the boom with the door open but that's the only good thing. Well maybe not being able to steal it very easy either


Yea thats the nice thing


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2078962 said:


> Yeah, running a Kubota skid today cleaning up demolition debris. Nice skid, operates just like my Cat did, but I can't stand the door.


Have you gotten it stuck yet?


----------



## NorthernProServ

40 degrees today for a high my ass.....down to 29 and light snow in Maple Grove


----------



## CityGuy

31° and cloudy


----------



## SSS Inc.

NorthernProServ;2078969 said:


> 40 degrees today for a high my ass.....down to 29 and light snow in Maple Grove


This is what I have been questioning. NWS had it peaking at 40 at 3:00p.m. That's in an hour. I'm at 32º After 3:00 they had it dropping. Kinda funny to see the difference on the meteogram. Maybe it will skyrocket all of a sudden.


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;2078975 said:


> This is what I have been questioning. NWS had it peaking at 40 at 3:00p.m. That's in an hour. I'm at 32º After 3:00 they had it dropping. Kinda funny to see the difference on the meteogram. *Maybe it will skyrocket all of a sudden. *


the meteogram or the temperature?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Where's our 40° high today?

Edit I guess everyone beat me to it

Edit number 2. NWS has me not getting to the high til 5-6 tonight then high 30's all night and day tomorrow


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;2078977 said:


> the meteogram or the temperature?


I was talking about the actual temperature skyrocketing.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2078967 said:


> Have you gotten it stuck yet?


Or tipped out over.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2078975 said:


> This is what I have been questioning. NWS had it peaking at 40 at 3:00p.m. That's in an hour. I'm at 32º After 3:00 they had it dropping. Kinda funny to see the difference on the meteogram. Maybe it will skyrocket all of a sudden.


Could be the WAA they discussed... I'm a little suspect right now...


----------



## qualitycut

My high on the hourly just dropped to 34


----------



## Ranger620

Western mn has way more snow than mpls. 
And quality and Ryde you guys need to come out here. Depending on weather I wanna go tomorrow or Saturday Sunday. Or all next week

Could use some cold weather. Spent a lot of time getting my feet wet


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2078984 said:


> Western mn has way more snow than mpls.
> And quality and Ryde you guys need to come out here. Depending on weather I wanna go tomorrow or Saturday Sunday. Or all next week
> 
> Could use some cold weather. Spent a lot of time getting my feet wet


Thanks for the call.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ooooo. There's snow on the hourly now. 0.4"


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2078991 said:


> Ooooo. There's snow on the hourly now. 0.4"


.9" here! We're comin! We're comin!


----------



## IDST

LwnmwrMan22;2078955 said:


> Kubota skid doors are a dumb design. Can't steal them, but I'd hate to be taller than 5 10 like I am.


I'm 6'4 & I love them


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

LwnmwrMan22;2078962 said:


> Yeah, running a Kubota skid today cleaning up demolition debris. Nice skid, operates just like my Cat did, but I can't stand the door.


That's kind of funny because we have 2 SVL90s and 1 SVL75 at my day job, and we absolutely love the doors. Boss turned down basically wholesale price on a new Bobcat T770 because the arms have to be all the way down to open the door and everyone hated it.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2078995 said:


> .9" here! We're comin! We're comin!


I have. 7 but also have rain during half of it.

Doubtful


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2078989 said:


> Thanks for the call.


That was a family thing yesterday. Actually the first time this year I been out.

When you ready?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2078955 said:


> Kubota skid doors are a dumb design. Can't steal them, but I'd hate to be taller than 5 10 like I am.


It's nice to be able to fold the door up when running the machine though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm at 1.2".


----------



## banonea

Lawn Enforcer;2079001 said:


> That's kind of funny because we have 2 SVL90s and 1 SVL75 at my day job, and we absolutely love the doors. Boss turned down basically wholesale price on a new Bobcat T770 because the arms have to be all the way down to open the door and everyone hated it.


I love that feature but i also destroyed 2 doors i build for my old skid by lifting the bucket with the door open.......


----------



## CityGuy

32° cloudy and windy


----------



## CityGuy

New special weather statement.
1 to 3 possible overnight and tomorrow with a lot of conditions.


----------



## TKLAWN

CityGuy;2079031 said:


> New special weather statement.
> 1 to 3 possible overnight and tomorrow with a lot of conditions.


I don't see that anywhere??


----------



## IDST

TKLAWN;2079037 said:


> I don't see that anywhere??


Same here. He's telling the truth, first fur a city worker


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2079037 said:


> I don't see that anywhere??


Nws. ..........


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2079012 said:


> That was a family thing yesterday. Actually the first time this year I been out.
> 
> When you ready?


Just giving you crap


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2079045 said:


> Just giving you crap


Just called you. Stopping by in 15 minutes to see your dad


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2079037 said:


> I don't see that anywhere??


You are too far west. Mainly along and east of I 35.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's basically a cover your a$$ statement.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2079048 said:


> You are too far west. Mainly along and east of I 35.


Correct....


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2079047 said:


> Just called you. Stopping by in 15 minutes to see your dad


Weird, no missed call


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Schaffer says mainly rain tomorrow, grassy accumulations.

Then 2-3" of snow Friday night into Saturday, another 3-4" Monday.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2079056 said:


> Weird, no missed call


As always your phone sucks......


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2079058 said:


> Schaffer says mainly rain tomorrow, grassy accumulations.
> 
> Then 2-3" of snow Friday night into Saturday, another 3-4" Monday.


Bring it.......and double it!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

John Dee isn't a believer of any of the forecasts.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2079059 said:


> As always your phone sucks......


Ranger better be nervous. Apparently the only person he "missed calls from" used to be you.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm very close to 4" for tomorrow.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2079062 said:


> Ranger better be nervous. Apparently the only person he "missed calls from" used to be you.


Wait what???  :waving:

You should have seen the texts I was getting from him...
Or should I say sexting???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm close to 10" by Mid-day Sunday. Doesn't even include the possible Monday snow....


----------



## qualitycut

Dot is putting hidden scales on the freeways now.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2079065 said:


> I'm close to 10" by Mid-day Sunday. Doesn't even include the possible Monday snow....


Meh....... its only Tuesday


----------



## IDST

When is the stuff supposed to start falling tonight?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2079063 said:


> I'm very close to 4" for tomorrow.


You know 4" is neon green right?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2079065 said:


> I'm close to 10" by Mid-day Sunday. Doesn't even include the possible Monday snow....


what I don't understand is I virtually have the same amounts from tomorrow night through Monday or whatever the end day is


----------



## cbservicesllc

jagext;2079068 said:


> When is the stuff supposed to start falling tonight?


Tomorrow... Maybe early tomorrow morning... IF there isn't too much warm air... IF the stars align... IF, IF, IF... attm...


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2079066 said:


> Dot is putting hidden scales on the freeways now.


explain or you get the tinfoil hat tonight


----------



## cbservicesllc

albhb3;2079078 said:


> explain or you get the tinfoil hat tonight


WIM Scales... Weigh In Motion


----------



## albhb3

cbservicesllc;2079079 said:


> WIM Scales... Weigh In Motion


I cant tell you how long those have been around pre prepass. I wouldn't call them hidden either quite easy to see in the road


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;2079064 said:


> Wait what???  :waving:
> 
> You should have seen the texts I was getting from him...
> Or should I say sexting???


Those aren't coming from me. Not sure what you got going on down there but keep it there. Lol


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2079065 said:


> I'm close to 10" by Mid-day Sunday. Doesn't even include the possible Monday snow....


And nothing for here....


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2079056 said:


> Weird, no missed call


Figure out this weather get it narrowed down and I'm gonna head back out hopefully sooner than later. Called to see what your schedule is


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;2079082 said:


> And nothing for here....


You're hired!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2079073 said:


> You know 4" is neon green right?


HA!.. you're right. Too excited from driving big trucks.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2079088 said:


> You're hired!


hey that's not nice to steal my employee


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;2079080 said:


> I cant tell you how long those have been around pre prepass. I wouldn't call them hidden either quite easy to see in the road


They have them on 52 north bound now.

From the sounds if it they are not that noticeable


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2079083 said:


> Figure out this weather get it narrowed down and I'm gonna head back out hopefully sooner than later. Called to see what your schedule is


Same as yours


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2079088 said:


> You're hired!


Pretty sure I have seniority for hiring out of towners. 

Plus I'm closer, kinda???


----------



## qualitycut

I honestly hope everyone one here gets snow every few days but me. I could make a killing subbing. Even 1 inch stuff around here would be ok. My 1 inch is all per time, my guys will plow that and my buddy has a ton of big zero tolerance i would go help plow. Win win


----------



## Bill1090

cbservicesllc;2079088 said:


> You're hired!


You probably wouldn't want me. I still just have the baby plow.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2079099 said:


> I honestly hope everyone one here gets snow every few days but me. I could make a killing subbing. Even 1 inch stuff around here would be ok. My 1 inch is all per time, my guys will plow that and my buddy has a ton of big zero tolerance i would go help plow. Win win


Now your coming around. About time


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2079095 said:


> They have them on 52 north bound now.
> 
> From the sounds if it they are not that noticeable


prolly just checking to see if its worth it to put a scale in.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2079097 said:


> Pretty sure I have seniority for hiring out of towners.
> 
> Plus I'm closer, kinda???


You need some duff in like Woodbury area. I don't mind driving around there. I venture much farther in towards the metro and it's like I'm driving on a different planet!


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2079093 said:


> hey that's not nice to steal my employee


You tell em boss!


----------



## Bill1090




----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;2079101 said:


> You probably wouldn't want me. I still just have the baby plow.


Wanna buy a big boy plow?


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2079103 said:


> Now your coming around. About time


Reverse physiology


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2079108 said:


>


That must be dahls forecast. Everyone else says rain inch of slop. Havent seen 5s yet


----------



## qualitycut

Well bell shows 2.7


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;2079109 said:


> Wanna buy a big boy plow?


I was going to this fall. Kinda glad I didnt.


----------



## qualitycut

Bells future cast pretty much has it split thr metro on Christmas


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2079111 said:


> That must be dahls forecast. Everyone else says rain inch of slop. Havent seen 5s yet


Yup.........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2079107 said:


> You tell em boss!


In all seriousness though I need a driver for the 550. 5 hour or so route without drives


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2079089 said:


> HA!.. you're right. Too excited from driving big trucks.


Wanted to make sure you didn't freak yourself out too much there...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2079097 said:


> Pretty sure I have seniority for hiring out of towners.
> 
> Plus I'm closer, kinda???


That's fine, you can just broker them to me Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;2079101 said:


> You probably wouldn't want me. I still just have the baby plow.


I'll always take all the help I can get! :waving:


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;2079108 said:


>


Geez, even Dahl is throwing the term "possible" in there...


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2079115 said:


> Yup.........


What do you consider a baby plow?


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2079116 said:


> In all seriousness though I need a driver for the 550. 5 hour or so route without drives


The problem is when you get snow, I usually get snow.


----------



## IDST

qualitycut;2079125 said:


> What do you consider a baby plow?


8' and under!
I mean 8'2" and under


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2079125 said:


> What do you consider a baby plow?


7 1/2' straightblade. Bought it when all I has was the 1/2 ton. Now it looks like a midget hanging off the front of the Super Duper Duty.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Bill1090;2079129 said:


> 7 1/2' straightblade. Bought it when all I has was the 1/2 ton. Now it looks like a midget hanging off the front of the Super Duper Duty.


We have a 9' straight you can buy


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2079123 said:


> I'll always take all the help I can get! :waving:


This is plowing forum, not a Dr Phil forum


----------



## Bill1090

Drakeslayer;2079132 said:


> We have a 9' straight you can buy


I want a Wideout......


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2079129 said:


> 7 1/2' straightblade. Bought it when all I has was the 1/2 ton. Now it looks like a midget hanging off the front of the Super Duper Duty.


Perfect if he pays by the hour


----------



## Drakeslayer

Bill1090;2079139 said:


> I want a Wideout......


You could put wings on it and it will be the same thing but $5000 less....


----------



## NorthernProServ

Christmas shopping done


----------



## IDST

Drakeslayer;2079144 said:


> You could put wings on it and it will be the same thing but $5000 less....


No that's blasphemy.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2079136 said:


> This is plowing forum, not a Dr Phil forum


Are you sure about that?


----------



## Bill1090

Drakeslayer;2079144 said:


> You could put wings on it and it will be the same thing but $5000 less....


Why don't you do that?


----------



## unit28

Nw cold side
I bet the eye is closer than you think


----------



## Green Grass

NorthernProServ;2079148 said:


> Christmas shopping done


Did you get me something nice?


----------



## Drakeslayer

Bill1090;2079156 said:


> Why don't you do that?


I might but I would have to sell the wideout first.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2079148 said:


> Christmas shopping done


1 gift card for me and im done.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;2079113 said:


> I was going to this fall. Kinda glad I didnt.


I got a good deal for ya. Snow coming soon!


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;2079148 said:


> Christmas shopping done


What did ya get me  I haven't even started mine


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2079107 said:


> You tell em boss!


In all seriousness though I need a driver for the 550. 5 hour or so route without drives

I have no idea why this posted again?


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2079162 said:


> I might but I would have to sell the wideout first.


Perfect he can get wings and you can trade him


----------



## unit28

NorthernProServ;2079148 said:


> Christmas shopping done


No time for that......
Working 13 plus daily 
And will be working Xmas eve

I'm a little crabby


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2079136 said:


> This is plowing forum, not a Dr Phil forum


:laughing: Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2079166 said:


> In all seriousness though I need a driver for the 550. 5 hour or so route without drives
> 
> I have no idea why this posted again?


Did you hit back at some point then brought you to post screen and accidentally hit submit again?


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;2079164 said:


> Snow coming soon!


In the words of the great AL Borlan.....

"I don't think so Tim".


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2079158 said:


> Nw cold side
> I bet the eye is closer than you think


Hope that means snow for me tomorrow...


----------



## thesnowplow.com

It's about time someone said this. There is absolutely no weather discussion on this forum.


----------



## qualitycut

O this guy again lol


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;2079162 said:


> I might but I would have to sell the wideout first.


How much ya selling it for?


----------



## cbservicesllc

thesnowplow.com;2079183 said:


> It's about time someone said this. There is absolutely no weather discussion on this forum.


Check the post right above yours...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;2079176 said:


> In the words of the great AL Borlan.....
> 
> "I don't think so Tim".


Creeper!! How did you know my name


----------



## Drakeslayer

Polarismalibu;2079187 said:


> How much ya selling it for?


I'm just joking. Not selling the wideout. The 9' is for sale though.


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;2079189 said:


> Creeper!! How did you know my name


Seriously? ?

Edit: 32° to stay "weather related"


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;2079195 said:


> Seriously? ?


Yep..... Stalker


----------



## TKLAWN

thesnowplow.com;2079183 said:


> It's about time someone said this. There is absolutely no weather discussion on this forum.


Not true.....

33° cloudy


----------



## unit28

What's your Temps next tuesday


----------



## CityGuy

Goal.................

Grandlen


----------



## Polarismalibu

Goal!!!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2079200 said:


> Goal.................
> 
> Grandlen


Pominville....


----------



## Green Grass

thesnowplow.com;2079183 said:


> It's about time someone said this. There is absolutely no weather discussion on this forum.


You shouldn't care we talk about your shovels and we use them.


----------



## Bill1090

unit28;2079199 said:


> What's your Temps next tuesday


Snowy!......


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2079199 said:


> What's your Temps next tuesday


28 for a high... good for snow! Thumbs Up


----------



## thesnowplow.com

Appreciate it. Let's keep talking weather and business..


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2079203 said:


> You shouldn't care we talk about your shovels and we use them.


Speaking of... What's the best selling size of your shovel? I'm always torn...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Goal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I hope


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal.........????????


----------



## CityGuy

Looks good to me.


----------



## Drakeslayer

cbservicesllc;2079209 said:


> Speaking of... What's the best selling size of your shovel? I'm always torn...


We use mainly 30".


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2079209 said:


> Speaking of... What's the best selling size of your shovel? I'm always torn...


I got the 36" ones


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2079209 said:


> Speaking of... What's the best selling size of your shovel? I'm always torn...


I like the 36 abd 30.


----------



## Polarismalibu

#firetherefs#rigged


----------



## CityGuy

Total BS call


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2079218 said:


> #firetherefs#rigged


Need to be able to be fined for bad calls.


----------



## djagusch

cbservicesllc;2079209 said:


> Speaking of... What's the best selling size of your shovel? I'm always torn...


I have about 6 30s and 6 36s shovels or so. 30s are nice for more dense stuff but the 36 is a time saver for the fluffy stuff. The 48 I got from lwnmwrmn is at the rink and works great for that but not so much on walks. Below the 30s we buy cheap ones from menards.

Wonder what they sell the most of also?


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2079220 said:


> Need to be able to be fined for bad calls.


I agree.....


----------



## qualitycut

Geez you think with all this extra time my quickbooks would be up to date.


----------



## djagusch

thesnowplow.com;2079208 said:


> Appreciate it. Let's keep talking weather and business..


How do you keep the yellow handles cracking over time from where the screw goes in? They end up splitting the shaft and makes it wiggle.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2079220 said:


> Need to be able to be fined for bad calls.


Then they would never make calls.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2079220 said:


> Need to be able to be fined for bad calls.


Got lucky we didn't get a goalie interference from that....no goal was called on ice and in Toronto.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2079222 said:


> I agree.....


All sports need to address this issue.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2079173 said:


> Did you hit back at some point then brought you to post screen and accidentally hit submit again?


No just refreshed the page like normal. Sometimes it still takes me back exactly 100 pages


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2079225 said:


> Then they would never make calls.


A no call would still be a call???


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;2079214 said:


> We use mainly 30".


This.......


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2079232 said:


> A no call would still be a call???


Its such fast paced game, you can't expect them to see every single thing that happens. For instancea trip, did the guy step on the stick or did he actually get tripped. Most things are left to interpretation. A dive a hook.

Im the first to complain about bad calls but fining them is a little ridiculous


----------



## jimslawnsnow

djagusch;2079224 said:


> How do you keep the yellow handles cracking over time from where the screw goes in? They end up splitting the shaft and makes it wiggle.


Make it solid and drill through it. Then out a small bolt through. Cut remaining threads off to make a smooth edge


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2079236 said:


> Its such fast paced game, you can't expect them to see every single thing that happens. For instancea trip, did the guy step on the stick or did he actually get tripped. Most things are left to interpretation. A dive a hook.
> 
> Im the first to complain about bad calls but fining them is a little ridiculous


Agree it won't change much. Then they would review every play. #AintNobodyGotTimeForThat


----------



## Doughboy12

Kemps!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Greenery

jimslawnsnow;2079237 said:


> Make it solid and drill through it. Then out a small bolt through. Cut remaining threads off to make a smooth edge


This, once mine start wiggling (4-5 uses) they get through bolted. Then after about 5-6 mire uses they get a new black bracket when that breaks.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;2079165 said:


> What did ya get me  I haven't even started mine


I got everybody here nice shiny orange shovels from Fleet farm.....you can pick them up when its snowing and after you test them out at any of my lots that need shoveling


----------



## Green Grass

NorthernProServ;2079244 said:


> I got everybody here nice shiny orange shovels from Fleet farm.....you can pick them up when its snowing and after you test them out at any of my lots that need shoveling


Give us the address!


----------



## Bill1090

NorthernProServ;2079244 said:


> I got everybody here nice shiny orange shovels from Fleet farm.....you can pick them up when its snowing and after you test them out at any of my lots that need shoveling


You must've read my list wrong.... I said snowBLOWER not snowShovel.


----------



## Bill1090

Novak be like "I got a travel map up".


----------



## TKLAWN

Bill1090;2079252 said:


> Novak be like "I got a travel map up".


I can't stand when he uses "under the gun"


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2079258 said:


> I can't stand when he uses "under the gun"


Ha, same thing I thought when I seen it.


----------



## Bill1090

Whoo hoo NWS app finally gives me a chance of snow next week.


----------



## Bill1090

TKLAWN;2079258 said:


> I can't stand when he uses "under the gun"


He probably got confused. What he meant to say was amounts will still be under trigger.

Get it?


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;2079244 said:


> I got everybody here nice shiny orange shovels from Fleet farm.....you can pick them up when its snowing and after you test them out at any of my lots that need shoveling


Cheap azz can't even buy your friends a snowplow shovel


----------



## Bill1090

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=2069922#post2069922

Anyone else see this? Kinda neat.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2079269 said:


> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=2069922#post2069922
> 
> Anyone else see this? Kinda neat.


I dont have time to leave this thread


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2079273 said:


> I dont have time to leave this thread


No kidding. It's like lawn site out there


----------



## Drakeslayer

Bill1090;2079269 said:


> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=2069922#post2069922
> 
> Anyone else see this? Kinda neat.


You would have to wear a snowmobile helmet with a windshield wiper attachment. Could you imagine how cold you would get after 8 hours on that thing.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2079214 said:


> We use mainly 30".


Same here... and a couple 36" for small amounts and fluff... I'm guessing 30" is the hot seller...


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;2079224 said:


> How do you keep the yellow handles cracking over time from where the screw goes in? They end up splitting the shaft and makes it wiggle.


Good question!


----------



## Bill1090

Another 550 for you Jimbo.

http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/cto/5308972834.html


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2079237 said:


> Make it solid and drill through it. Then out a small bolt through. Cut remaining threads off to make a smooth edge


Looks like I found another shop project!


----------



## Bill1090

Drakeslayer;2079278 said:


> You would have to wear a snowmobile helmet with a windshield wiper attachment. Could you imagine how cold you would get after 8 hours on that thing.


It's like a mini tank though! I think if you made up a windshield for it it would be great.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2079281 said:


> Another 550 for you Jimbo.
> 
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/cto/5308972834.html


One pothole in Detroit and that thing is probably in half


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;2079252 said:


> Novak be like "I got a travel map up".


WTF? He totally skipped tomorrow?? Everyone plan on plowing now!


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2079283 said:


> It's like a mini tank though! I think if you made up a windshield for it it would be great.


You know what is even better.

Sitting in my truck

Edit. My lazy boy


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2079286 said:


> WTF? He totally skipped tomorrow?? Everyone plan on plowing now!


Hes probably not sure yet lol.


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;2079281 said:


> Another 550 for you Jimbo.
> 
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/cto/5308972834.html


Holy rust bucket


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;2079283 said:


> It's like a mini tank though! I think if you made up a windshield for it it would be great.


Heated hand grips could help


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2079281 said:


> Another 550 for you Jimbo.
> 
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/cto/5308972834.html


What is that dude smoking?


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2079285 said:


> One pothole in Detroit and that thing is probably in half


See what happens when you venture into other threads, you find need stuff. The dude is also selling a 2000 550 7.3l with a tire carry bed thing. (Like what the tire dealers haul tires in). Go buy it.


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2079291 said:


> What is that dude smoking?


It just needs a different cab.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Novak put tomorrow's map up.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2079291 said:


> What is that dude smoking?


I sold my v10 pos for 3200. You can't buy anything under 3k


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2079294 said:


> Novak put tomorrow's map up.


Why the sad face little guy?


----------



## Doughboy12

Kiss of death right there. That's what that was...


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2079294 said:


> Novak put tomorrow's map up.


No playing truck driver tomorrow huh?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Goalllllllllllll


----------



## CityGuy

Goal...............


Coyle


----------



## Doughboy12

Wow..................moves.


----------



## Doughboy12

I was just thinking boring game, and was hoping it stayed that way....unless that happens...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2079294 said:


> Novak put tomorrow's map up.


Well that's disappointing... for me anyway...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2079305 said:


> Well that's disappointing... for me anyway...


It will change, hopefully south and west so you can get your snow


----------



## Doughboy12

Getting a bit out of position....?
Sloppy!


----------



## Doughboy12

32 attm. 





Gotta mention weather once in a while or someone will turn us in.


----------



## IDST

that was a goal


----------



## Doughboy12

Another goal they missed............cafe me.


----------



## Doughboy12

This crew is bad. 

They were going to call the Wild offsides when the Caps brought it in their zone themselves. Horse cafe.


----------



## CityGuy

Wow those refs are going to need pd to leave tonight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

For once, I'm on board with Dave.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Channel 5 shows almost 5" for me tomorrow night. WTF?


----------



## Camden

Wow! That's the worst blown call I've seen in a long long time. Holy smokes, that was terrible.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2079318 said:


> For once, I'm on board with Dave.


Beat me to it


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2079318 said:


> For once, I'm on board with Dave.


Why does minnepolis and Owatonna have the same color over it?


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2079324 said:


> Why does minnepolis and Owatonna have the same color over it?


Hibbing has the same color as Owatonna. Hibbing is at .8"


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2079324 said:


> Why does minnepolis and Owatonna have the same color over it?


Owatonna is actually south a little from what he shows


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2079326 said:


> Hibbing has the same color as Owatonna. Hibbing is at .8"


Yea im trying to figure out what his colors mean, seems odd to me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

No one else has snow south of the cities. Basically starts with the 1" stuff at me, then widens / expands as you head NE.

Pretty sure he's the only one with that much snow just about anywhere south of the 494/694 loop.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2079330 said:


> No one else has snow south of the cities. Basically starts with the 1" stuff at me, then widens / expands as you head NE.
> 
> Pretty sure he's the only one with that much snow just about anywhere south of the 494/694 loop.


He always is higher than everyone


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS- 

What's the RAP at??


----------



## qualitycut

God I hope i dont wake up to 4 inches tomorrow morning.


----------



## qualitycut

lwnmwrman22;2079333 said:


> sss-
> 
> what's the rap at??


000000000000000


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh, and if we don't get 5" of snow tomorrow, the GFS at 5:30 basically has 2.5" for Saturday / Monday combined.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2079332 said:


> He always is higher than everyone


A couple times this winter he's had around 8" for me. I got .08" each time.


----------



## qualitycut

Ian has 2 for the HIGHEST.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2079334 said:


> God I hope i dont wake up to 4 inches tomorrow morning.


Your dates have said....

Oh, nevermind.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2079337 said:


> Oh, and if we don't get 5" of snow tomorrow, the GFS at 5:30 basically has 2.5" for Saturday / Monday combined.


2.5 for 3 days?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2079337 said:


> Oh, and if we don't get 5" of snow tomorrow, the GFS at 5:30 basically has 2.5" for Saturday / Monday combined.


I honestly give up looking even 24 hours out.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2079334 said:


> God I hope i dont wake up to 4 inches tomorrow morning.


Put Doughboy on the night shift.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2079339 said:


> Ian has 2 for the HIGHEST.


Where...........?


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2079332 said:


> He always is higher than everyone


High as a giraffes ass.....


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2079341 said:


> 2.5 for 3 days?


2 Saturday and .5 Mon/Tues


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2079340 said:


> Your dates have said....
> 
> Oh, nevermind.


Awww Snap!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2079344 said:


> Where...........?


He was just on with his report..... c'mon... keep up.

Gotta get the split screen and DVR going so you can catch all the reports.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2079339 said:


> Ian has 2 for the HIGHEST.


Said it'll be big, fat flakes that will *COMPACT* down. I am turning on *COMPACTION* on the meteogram.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2079344 said:


> Where...........?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

00Z NAM is down to just over an inch.


----------



## Drakeslayer

And the winussmileyflag


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2079350 said:


>


They are all over the place


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2079350 said:


>


Might wanna set the screen settings up so the TV uses the WHOLE screen, not just the middle 1/3.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2079349 said:


> Said it'll be big, fat flakes that will *COMPACT* down. I am turning on *COMPACTION* on the meteogram.


Doesnt change it much


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2079354 said:


> Might wanna set the screen settings up so the TV uses the WHOLE screen, not just the middle 1/3.


Huh? It is the whole screen its only a 60in


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2079354 said:


> Might wanna set the screen settings up so the TV uses the WHOLE screen, not just the middle 1/3.


Looks like he's sitting in the dark


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;2079267 said:


> Cheap azz can't even buy your friends a snowplow shovel


Hey now ! Now one else is complaining 

If we could get some snow I could afford snow plow shovels !


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2079355 said:


> Doesnt change it much


Oh, I know. I was just giving you "noncompaction" guys the needle.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2079358 said:


> Looks like he's sitting in the dark


Probably trying to look in the neighbor's windows.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2079358 said:


> Looks like he's sitting in the dark


Ha i didnt even notice that. Had the flash off so just picked the tv light up i think.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2079362 said:


> Probably trying to look in the neighbor's windows.


Nope, the lesbian behind me moved.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2079337 said:


> Oh, and if we don't get 5" of snow tomorrow, the GFS at 5:30 basically has 2.5" for Saturday / Monday combined.


Come on!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2079366 said:


> Come on!!!


This is 13:1.

4.5" tomorrow, topped out at 8". So I guess that's 3.5" for Saturday and Monday, but also at 13:1.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS must have a late hockey game.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2079369 said:


> SSS must have a late hockey game.


Busy making ice!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;2079370 said:


> Busy making ice!


Ummmm it's 35° out


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;2079371 said:


> Ummmm it's 35° out


33 here... 23 for lawnmower


----------



## Polarismalibu

Accu has 1" for the entire 15 day forecast


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;2079372 said:


> 33 here... 23 for lawnmower


33 here as well. I might need to do a little Pre-Flooding later. (See Pre-Plowing)

I did just get back from a battle against Osseo/Maple Grove. We came up short but played well.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2079372 said:


> 33 here... 23 for lawnmower


Oh geez......


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2079365 said:


> Nope, the lesbian behind me moved.


Can't believe that made it past the filter.....


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2079378 said:


> Oh geez......


Well what is it?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Funny. My high was 40º and I've topped out (for now) at 33º. Also funny is my forecasted low for tonight is 34º.


----------



## Greenery

Green Grass;2079372 said:


> 33 here... 23 for lawnmower


Transitions...


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2079379 said:


> Can't believe that made it past the filter.....


Nothing wrong with it unless your against people that like the same sex.


----------



## Greenery

I have my dashboard ripped out of my truck, sooo it'll snow.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2079382 said:


> Funny. My high was 40º and I've topped out (for now) at 33º. Also funny is my forecasted low for tonight is 34º.


Im where my hourly says, then up to 35around 2 am


----------



## Doughboy12

Doh'k....that will work...not.

http://www.agricover.com/snowsport/hd/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=video&utm_campaign=decburn


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2079384 said:


> Nothing wrong with it unless your against people that like the same sex.


I thought that was a bad word???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Shaffer now has the cities directly in the 1-3" band.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2079388 said:


> Doh'k....that will work...not.
> 
> http://www.agricover.com/snowsport/hd/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=video&utm_campaign=decburn


How come you didn't buy one of those last year instead???


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2079388 said:


> Doh'k....that will work...not.
> 
> http://www.agricover.com/snowsport/hd/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=video&utm_campaign=decburn


It will if your just plowing your driveway, guy down the way has one.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2079391 said:


> Shaffer now has the cities directly in the 1-3" band.


Remind me... it was a little more East earlier?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2079382 said:


> Funny.  My high was 40º and I've topped out (for now) at 33º. Also funny is my forecasted low for tonight is 34º.


All the reports are of temps rising overnight with the warm air and cloud cover.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2079391 said:


> Shaffer now has the cities directly in the 1-3" band.


Yea and its going to supposedly be above freezing so most shall melt. Going to be a wait and see again.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2079396 said:


> Remind me... it was a little more East earlier?


Kinda......?????? I'm thinking, starting with the Special weather statement from the NWS earlier, everyone kinda has a CYA forecast out there, because they don't really know what's gonna happen as far as the rain/snow line.


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;2079129 said:


> 7 1/2' straightblade. Bought it when all I has was the 1/2 ton. Now it looks like a midget hanging off the front of the Super Duper Duty.


I got 2 of them I run full time, work great and less to break due to less each push.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2079058 said:


> Schaffer says mainly rain tomorrow, grassy accumulations.
> 
> Then 2-3" of snow Friday night into Saturday, another 3-4" Monday.


This was Schaeffer's 5 pm forecast. So now he's going with more snow.


----------



## banonea

KTTC has snow every day from tomorrow to next tues .....when did this happen. I didn't know we were getting what we did last night. went in the office nothing, came out 2 hours later and we had 1/4".


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2079396 said:


> Remind me... it was a little more East earlier?


Nkt since i have been watching this eve


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2079388 said:


> Doh'k....that will work...not.
> 
> http://www.agricover.com/snowsport/hd/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=video&utm_campaign=decburn


You could have saved a lot of money getting that


----------



## banonea

Drakeslayer;2079144 said:


> You could put wings on it and it will be the same thing but $5000 less....


What year5 is it bill? they got the western wings that drop in. about $500.00 but it is a less expensive option....


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;2079203 said:


> You shouldn't care we talk about your shovels and we use them.


When there not breaking........Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2079386 said:


> Im where my hourly says, then up to 35around 2 am


I know we are going up^ but when you're talking borderline temps for snow the 24 hours leading up to it being off several degrees makes me lose faith in the forecast that counts...Tomorrow.


----------



## banonea

djagusch;2079224 said:


> How do you keep the yellow handles cracking over time from where the screw goes in? They end up splitting the shaft and makes it wiggle.


return them to the place you bought them at, they are suppose to have a life time warranty. had to replace 3 last year for that same thing. went to ace hardware and they said bring them in and we will give you new ones.... I did and they didThumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2079397 said:


> All the reports are of temps rising overnight with the warm air and cloud cover.


I know that but just pointing out we never came close to my High during the day. And I'm actually lower than the low for tonight. If a degree or two matter tomorrow maybe they will be off again.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2079408 said:


> I know we are going up^ but when you're talking borderline temps for snow the 24 hours leading up to it being off several degrees makes me lose faith in the forecast that counts...Tomorrow.


Bingo......


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ummm. Gfs is WAY up...


----------



## 60Grit

SSS Inc.;2079410 said:


> I know that but just pointing out we never came close to my High during the day. And I'm actually lower than the low for tonight. If a degree or two matter tomorrow maybe they will be off again.


Think the 00z gfs hears ya.

Edit: beat me


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2079400 said:


> less to break due to less each push.....


That might be a strecth.


----------



## Doughboy12

Alarm is set for 3am. 







And by alarm I mean dog.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2079413 said:


> Ummm. Gfs is WAY up...


It has it as all snow.

Plus, on the meteogram, there's not a model on it that reaches 32°f.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2079410 said:


> I know that but just pointing out we never came close to my High during the day. And I'm actually lower than the low for tonight. If a degree or two matter tomorrow maybe they will be off again.


We can only hope....


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2079413 said:


> Ummm. Gfs is WAY up...


How much? We are driving from Hallock mn to chatfield, mn for the holidays. Will we be in danger?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Guess I better get some sleep. Looks like a long week ahead.



Who said no snow to plow around Christmas???


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2079417 said:


> It has it as all snow.
> 
> Plus, on the meteogram, there's not a model on it that reaches 32°f.


I dont see one that gets below 32


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;2079419 said:


> How much? We are driving from Hallock mn to chatfield, mn for the holidays. Will we be in danger?


Possibly.. Did you check my travel impact map?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2079420 said:


> Guess I better get some sleep. Looks like a long week ahead.
> 
> Who said no snow to plow around Christmas???


I feel like it always jumps the day before?


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2079423 said:


> I feel like it always jumps the day before?


That's the Pre- Plowing coming out.


----------



## qualitycut

Up to 34 now...


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;2079334 said:


> God I hope i dont wake up to 4 inches tomorrow morning.


Isn't that your girlfriends prayer every night?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

I'm up to 35


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2079426 said:


> Isn't that your girlfriends prayer every night?


The one time i foget to put snow in there. Cafe


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2079410 said:


> I know that but just pointing out we never came close to my High during the day. And I'm actually lower than the low for tonight. If a degree or two matter tomorrow maybe they will be off again.


What if its higher? 

You havent even through a number out so you must not be to confident


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2079432 said:


> What if its higher?
> 
> You havent even through a number out so you must not be to confident


Heck no. I have no idea what will happen. I would side with the too warm camp but something's just not right.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2079434 said:


> Heck no. I have no idea what will happen. I would side with the too warm camp but something's just not right.


Lol. Yea 8 inches seems weird. The last couple snows i feel like it jumped way up a couple runs before too. Seems like it just has a hard time with the temps being above freezing this time of year.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2079435 said:


> Lol. Yea 8 inches seems weird. The last couple snows i feel like it jumped way up a couple runs before too. Seems like it just has a hard time with the temps being above freezing this time of year.


Until everything is flatlined you gotta be on your toes. I get that funny feeling we will wake up to an advisory.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2079431 said:


> The one time i foget to put snow in there. Cafe


I always make sure to add snow now. You guys are to predictable


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2079437 said:


> Until everything is flatlined you gotta be on your toes. I get that funny feeling we will wake up to an advisory.


 For mix and ice probably 
Even when its flatlined you need to. Remember the 30th of November it was supposed to start at like 2pm and there was 3in by 7am lol


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2079434 said:


> Heck no. I have no idea what will happen. I would side with the too warm camp but something's just not right.


At some point it's finally going to overcome the warm temps... I'm suspicious... and hopeful...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2079444 said:


> At some point it's finally going to overcome the warm temps... I'm suspicious... and hopeful...


Yea if the temps ever stay down... im at 35 now.


----------



## qualitycut

1° warmer than nws has for me.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2079447 said:


> 1° warmer than nws has for me.


You're too far east. 

Well the models all pretty much say Precip. of some kind starts around 6:00 a.m. Until then I guess. I'd take a couple inches on the grass just for Christmas if that's all we can muster.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2079448 said:


> You're too far east.
> 
> Well the models all pretty much say Precip. of some kind starts around 6:00 a.m. Until then I guess. I'd take a couple inches on the grass just for Christmas if that's all we can muster.


I dont care one way or the other. I just like to give all the snow lovers cafe. Just seems unlikely to me but what do i know. The stuff that should fall is going to be the slop you can see the grass through.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2079450 said:


> I dont care one way or the other. I just like to give all the snow lovers cafe. Just seems unlikely to me but what do i know. The stuff that should fall is going to be the slop you can see the grass through.


I don't really care either. I just need some snow for Christmas. Can't get in the mood this year.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2079452 said:


> I don't really care either. I just need some snow for Christmas. Can't get in the mood this year.


Yea it sure don't seem like Christmas is Friday


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2079454 said:


> Yea it sure don't seem like Christmas is Friday


No doubt... can't believe it's here...


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2079454 said:


> Yea it sure don't seem like Christmas is Friday





cbservicesllc;2079455 said:


> No doubt... can't believe it's here...


Way too fast.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;2079457 said:


> Way too fast.


That's a understatement


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2079457 said:


> Way too fast.


I hope all your ice melts Ricky


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;2079458 said:


> That's a understatement


Way tooooooooo Fast!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2079459 said:


> I hope all your ice melts Ricky


Wait, What? 

The tiny bit of snow is on the rink still. BTW


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;2079460 said:


> Way tooooooooo Fast!!!!!!!!!!


That's better thanks


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;2079464 said:


> That's better thanks


Way too fast but when it happens it all seems OK.

This will be a ton of rain if that's all that happens. 'Til morning.


----------



## Doughboy12

36 and getting damp out. Gonna be a foggy morning.
I have rain starting at 4-5am.


----------



## Doughboy12

Rumchatta for $10 today at Lunds/Byerlys. Limit two.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Is it snowing yet???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I've gone up 3 degrees. 35 °F here now.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2079473 said:


> Is it snowing yet???


Complete whiteout here


----------



## qualitycut

Salt run later. ... maybe


----------



## CityGuy

35° and cloudy


----------



## qualitycut

A nice rain here

36°


----------



## SnowGuy73

37° calm few sprinkles.


----------



## qualitycut

Nws has 90 percent of my snow happening when is 35° on the hourly


----------



## SnowGuy73

Brickman says a couple inches.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Steady light rain now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Brickman says 1-3"


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2079490 said:


> Brickman says 1-3"


Earlier in the news cast he said most will melt on paved areas then said could stack up. Not sure if he meant on grass or pavement or he didn't know or what


----------



## qualitycut

All I know is im sick of the dogs having muddy paws


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Is it snowing yet?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm 2 degrees warmer than my forecasted high for the day.

NWS has 100% chance of snow for me today.

Looks like a severe cutoff with the moisture one the west side.


----------



## TKLAWN

Marler says 2inches of slush east side 1 in slush west side...

Weather advisory west WI 4 inches possible


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2079499 said:


> I'm 2 degrees warmer than my forecasted high for the day.
> 
> NWS has 100% chance of snow for me today.
> 
> Looks like a severe cutoff with the moisture one the west side.


The stuff in souix falls isnt even moving on my radar. Not sure if its a glich but the reat of the stuff is.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2079501 said:


> Marker says 2inches of slush east side 1 in slush west side...
> 
> Weather advisory west WI 4 inches possible


He say anything about it being on grass only?


----------



## qualitycut

Brickman 1 hr ago said temos drop in an hour, now saying going to be 35 for a few more hours if i heard it right


----------



## qualitycut

Color map has 8 in between now and Monday the meteo has almost 16. Hmmmm


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2079504 said:


> He say anything about it being on grass only?


No... Just that whatever we get is sticking around.


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2079492 said:


> earlier in the news cast he said most will melt on paved areas then said could stack up. Not sure if he meant on grass or pavement or he didn't know or what


c..... Y....... A.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Meteo and color map are the same @ 11:1. About 8".


----------



## qualitycut

Now i know why they keep thinking is going to snow, it's clearly 36 and raining and my radar has it falling as snow.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2079527 said:


> Meteo and color map are the same @ 11:1. About 8".


But look at the 120 hour and they are not even close


----------



## qualitycut

Barlow said mainly grassy areas


----------



## qualitycut

Marler shows 1 inch


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

36 mist here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Main snow is between noon and 6 though. Wet roads should melt the first 1/4-1/2".


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2079538 said:


> Main snow is between noon and 6 though. Wet roads should melt the first 1/4-1/2".


Like i said earlier, maybe a salt run.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

37 and rain. Raining harderas you go east


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2079528 said:


> Now i know why they keep thinking is going to snow, it's clearly 36 and raining and my radar has it falling as snow.


Mine has it all rain................except over Lwnmwrman. 
And the stuff by Souix Falls is moving but ever so slightly. Appears to be stalled out by the big blob in Iowa.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2079548 said:


> Mine has it all rain................except over Lwnmwrman.
> And the stuff by Souix Falls is moving but ever so slightly. Appears to be stalled out by the big blob in Iowa.


Mine does too. Now....


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2079550 said:


> Mine does too. Now....


I'm using the "Storm" app. Formerly know as Intelicast. 
It is an upgrade to the old one.

I forget what you guys use for radar.....


----------



## NorthernProServ

Doughboy12;2079552 said:


> I'm using the "Storm" app. Formerly know as Intelicast.
> It is an upgrade to the old one.
> 
> I forget what you guys use for radar.....


I like weather bug and then nws for composite/ reflectivity radar


----------



## jackkober16

I wish Michigan would get some snow


----------



## jimslawnsnow

36° and rain


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2079558 said:


> 36° and rain


I'll be down to drive that 550 as soon as I'm done with Quality's stuff ....... :crying:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Novak's total map has most of us with nothing. I better go find some help


----------



## dieselplw

Boy I don't know.... Temps need to drop soon and fast and the storm needs to have a northern shift to it, unless it starts to redevelop on the west side as it moves out.


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2079563 said:


> novak's total map has most of us with nothing. I better go find something else to do.


#ifify.........................


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2079559 said:


> I'll be down to drive that 550 as soon as I'm done with Quality's stuff ....... :crying:


Huh?.....?


----------



## NorthernProServ

dieselplw;2079564 said:


> Boy I don't know.... Temps need to drop soon and fast and the storm needs to have a northern shift to it, unless it starts to redevelop on the west side as it moves out.


Yep....back to bed for me.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2079567 said:


> Huh?.....?


Joking..........cause we aren't getting cafe.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

dieselplw;2079564 said:


> Boy I don't know.... Temps need to drop soon and fast and the storm needs to have a northern shift to it, unless it starts to redevelop on the west side as it moves out.


There's always been a sharp cutoff to the west. Looks like that's about 30ish miles further east than most of the model runs had shown.


----------



## djagusch

Coating of snow in St croix, 35 degrees. Hope we get rain to wash it away.


----------



## Doughboy12

djagusch;2079574 said:


> Coating of snow in St croix, 35 degrees. Hope we get rain to wash it away.


You shut your mouth Mr. ..........


----------



## dieselplw

LwnmwrMan22;2079572 said:


> There's always been a sharp cutoff to the west. Looks like that's about 30ish miles further east than most of the model runs had shown.


I'd say even more than that based off of last nights forecasts.


----------



## dieselplw

Do I dare say no plowing today?


----------



## TKLAWN

Dee is up early today....


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2079563 said:


> Novak's total map has most of us with nothing. I better go find some help


If i am snow free and you or lwrmn need help, i will step up........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

dieselplw;2079579 said:


> Do I dare say no plowing today?


It wasn't even supposed to change to snow before noon. You guys are WAY jumping the gun.


----------



## qualitycut

dieselplw;2079579 said:


> Do I dare say no plowing today?


I already did a few hours ago, why not.


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2079581 said:


> If i am snow free and you or lwrmn need help, i will step up........


I called dibs..............lowballer.


----------



## dieselplw

LwnmwrMan22;2079582 said:


> It wasn't even supposed to change to snow before noon. You guys are WAY jumping the gun.


I'm referring to the storm track. I think it goes east. That's my vrac or whatever you guys call it


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;2079585 said:


> I called dibs..............lowballer.


I got a feeling there will be enough for all to play.....


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2079582 said:


> It wasn't even supposed to change to snow before noon. You guys are WAY jumping the gun.


Check again.........


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2079588 said:


> I got a feeling there will be enough for all to play.....


Doubtful.......


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2079590 said:


> Doubtful.......


This......................


----------



## dieselplw

banonea;2079588 said:


> I got a feeling there will be enough for all to play.....


I hope you are correct sir!!


----------



## ryde307

Lwnmwr is it snow by you? I have to drive my grandma up north to hinckley this morning. Was supposed to drive her to Duluth but now my uncle is coming down to meet me luckily.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2079594 said:


> Lwnmwr is it snow by you? I have to drive my grandma up north to hinckley this morning. Was supposed to drive her to Duluth but now my uncle is coming down to meet me luckily.


Straight rain m' boi.


----------



## dieselplw

Haven't heard from snowman55 in a while. He must be busy raising his prices.


----------



## djagusch

Snowing good now here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Feels nice outside. Not a cold damp like yesterday.

Maybe the lack of wind??


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;2079600 said:


> Snowing good now here.


Temp?......


----------



## Bill1090

Already 39° out and they raised my highs to 45°.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2079603 said:


> Temp?......


35-36 where he is at


----------



## Bill1090

Novak put up a new totals map.

Edit: Nevermind. Same as yesterdays.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2079608 said:


> Novak put up a new totals map.
> 
> Edit: Nevermind. Same as yesterdays.


Nevermind...you edited and made me edit.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2079608 said:


> Novak put up a new totals map.
> 
> Edit: Nevermind. Same as yesterdays.


Looks same as yesterday


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Truck is on fumes. I don't want to clean the house. Gonna go fill the truck and find the rain snow line between djaug and I.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Djaug having snow would explain the Weather Advisory over there.


----------



## banonea

dieselplw;2079592 said:


> I hope you are correct sir!!


I have never claimed to be a weather man and I don't have and cannot read all the fancy toy's everyone else has, but I got a gut feeling when it starts snowing, it is going to keep coming...........#ihavefaith


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Plus Naughty By Nature is on....


Hip hop hooraayyy hoooo haayyy hooooo!!!!


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;2079612 said:


> Truck is on fumes. I don't want to clean the house. Gonna go fill the truck and find the rain snow line between djaug and I.


Wife brought the kid to school. I live 8 miles north of st croix. About 3 city blocks from my house it changed to sleet. In scf it's straight rain. So you will be driving a bit. I will text you a pic.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2079612 said:


> Truck is on fumes. I don't want to clean the house. Gonna go fill the truck and find the rain snow line between djaug and I.


Just got done cleaning mine and doing the dishes. going to replace the battery in the sand truck and throttle cable in a plow truck then go get some salt so I am ready to roll if needed...... rather be over ready than scrambling last min, got the family here for Xmas eve.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;2079616 said:


> Plus Naughty By Nature is on....
> 
> Hip hop hooraayyy hoooo haayyy hooooo!!!!


105.3? My young guys laugh when I turn it up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Not even raining here now. Guess I'll go to Forest Lake WalMart instead of St. Croix Falls then.

Was just wondering if the line was between me and djaug, it looks like it's at his house.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

With djaug's permission.....here's his yard....


And his dog.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;2079627 said:


> With djaug's permission.....here's his yard....
> 
> 
> And his dog.


Actually my gravel driveway/turn around. Was mostly gray yesterday.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jackkober16;2079557 said:


> I wish Michigan would get some snow


Hey, we have our own issues here!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2079634 said:


> Hey, we have our own issues here!


:laughing:


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2079572 said:


> There's always been a sharp cutoff to the west. Looks like that's about 30ish miles further east than most of the model runs had shown.


Yeah... sucks!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Little arm of moisture starting to work its way up towards Willmar.


----------



## cbservicesllc

dieselplw;2079579 said:


> Do I dare say no plowing today?


How do you still not have your location and post count listed? Even the guy from MI with 11 posts has his...


----------



## Bill1090

cbservicesllc;2079634 said:


> Hey, we have our own issues here!


Some have more than others....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Schools and my two biggest industrial places are closed until at least Monday.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://wintercast.tripod.com/id14.html


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My NWS forecast have changed in the last 15 minutes. Before it was all snow. Now it's rain snow until 5 p.m. with a high of 35. Stacey is at less than an inch now down from 1 to 2 inches.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Light snow here now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Solid snow here now. Picked up quick.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I wouldn't say the metro is out of the woods yet. 

VRAC 2.1


----------



## Greenery

If the west side ends up snowless, I'm available to help any of you out if needed.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2079679 said:


> I wouldn't say the metro is out of the woods yet.
> 
> VRAC 2.1


Boy that would be nice...


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Bet you guys are jealous, I'm hydroseeding 36 and rain in roseville


----------



## djagusch

3/4 inch on the hood of my truck.


----------



## cbservicesllc

I just can't believe I've had zero precip...


----------



## Doughboy12

Still just drizzle here..........attm.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My driveway is gray. Was snowing decent, then went to rain for 40 minutes, now a "thick" rain.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Either NWS is working overtime to try to get these forecasts nailed, or 300,000 people are trying to use their website, cause it's sllloooowwwww......


----------



## Doughboy12

If that stuff in Lincoln finds some cold air out of nowhere look out bano....


----------



## Doughboy12




----------



## Greenery

Cafeing recycle guys usually don't come until noon. Today they came before 7a.m.

Look down the street and everybody's recycling is still sitting at the curb. The literally just drove threw and did nothing, cause nobody had theirs out.


----------



## Doughboy12

Greenery;2079712 said:


> Cafeing recycle guys usually don't come until noon. Today they came before 7a.m.
> 
> Look down the street and everybody's recycling is still sitting at the curb. The literally just drove threw and did nothing, cause nobody had theirs out.


#RecylingLivesMatter 
Trying to beat the snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2079713 said:


> #RecylingLivesMatter
> Trying to beat the snow.


Probably trying to beat Christmas Eve and starting earlier today so they can be done earlier tomorrow.


----------



## Bill1090

Happy Festivus!


----------



## Doughboy12

Word on the street it's snowing in Woodbury. 





I have no proof.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

37° and rain here


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2079719 said:


> 37° and rain here


About right here too..........


----------



## djagusch

Doughboy12;2079718 said:


> Word on the street it's snowing in Woodbury.
> 
> I have no proof.


Google mn dot traffic cams. Can check out the whole metro from there.


----------



## Doughboy12

djagusch;2079722 said:


> Google mn dot traffic cams. Can check out the whole metro from there.


Effort...............I don't have any.


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;2079722 said:


> Google mn dot traffic cams. Can check out the whole metro from there.


That's what I do... Easy to do while sitting around in my underwear Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2079724 said:


> Effort...............I don't have any.


511mn app... piece of cake


----------



## Ranger620

Snowing in east bethel. Not sticking


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;2079726 said:


> 511mn app... piece of cake


I was just on it thanks..........found it by mistake.


----------



## Doughboy12

The attitude in this house sucks.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This website is way better than the traffic app I have.

http://hb.511mn.org/#cameras/albumView/294?timeFrame=TODAY&layers=cameras


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

djagusch;2079722 said:


> Google mn dot traffic cams. Can check out the whole metro from there.


That's a great method! Pretty happy you brought it up, thanks!


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2079732 said:


> This website is way better than the traffic app I have.


Wow.......white out on your camera....:laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2079732 said:


> This website is way better than the traffic app I have.
> 
> http://hb.511mn.org/#cameras/albumView/294?timeFrame=TODAY&layers=cameras


The app works a bit smoother (or more smoothly if you prefer) on the phone. Pictures aren't as clear though. FWICT


----------



## Doughboy12

Did you all remember to go get your RumChata?


----------



## Doughboy12

Do you have this one?
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=crc.carsapp.mn&hl=en


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2079736 said:


> Did you all remember to go get your RumChata?


Oh yeah....  Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2079738 said:


> Do you have this one?
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=crc.carsapp.mn&hl=en


Yep, that's the one!


----------



## skorum03

What is that big blob of heavy stuff down in southwest Iowa going to do? Just slush on the roads here


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;2079742 said:


> Oh yeah....  Thumbs Up


Snagged 4 here. $9.99 is a good price.

Edit: neighbors just called. He went back and got 4 more.  soak


----------



## Doughboy12

Radar says it's snowing here....the view out my wind says no. 

Edit: The drops are changing over as we speak.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Turned to snow in roseville now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;2079748 said:


> What is that big blob of heavy stuff down in southwest Iowa going to do? Just slush on the roads here


I messaged NWS of FB about that. Haven't checked to see if they responded. Looks like it could slide just SE, catching you, looks like it could take a hard left and drive right over the cities.

I'm guessing slide SE, which is why Stacy is at less than an inch, but Chisago is 1-3", 4 miles away.


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;2079736 said:


> Did you all remember to go get your RumChata?


Whoa! Whoa! Whoa! For some reason I thought you were a dude, I didn't know you're a chick.


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2079758 said:


> Whoa! Whoa! Whoa! For some reason I thought you were a dude, I didn't know you're a chick.


Nice...its for the wife. I've only had a sip of it. I swear. 
:waving:


----------



## Doughboy12

Neighbor's stash...


----------



## CityGuy

Not a flipping drop out west here.


----------



## SSS Inc.

It's snowing in bloomington.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Scratch that. Raining again


----------



## SSS Inc.

Wait a minute... It's trying to do both!!!!!!!


----------



## Bill1090

I feel like azz today. Just in time for Christmas.


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;2079769 said:


> Wait a minute... It's trying to do both!!!!!!!


You can call it Caitlyn!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;2079748 said:


> What is that big blob of heavy stuff down in southwest Iowa going to do? Just slush on the roads here


NWS says that moisture in IA/NE is going over SE MN.


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;2079776 said:


> You can call it Caitlyn!


That right there is funny. Winter storm Caitlyn.


----------



## albhb3

Slick roads at miesville


----------



## IDST

Making the changeover here now


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Depending on where I drive, the temp goes from 34 to 36. Have snow flakes mixed in with rain. Melting on contact, no slipperyness


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2079788 said:


> Depending on where I drive, the temp goes from 34 to 36. Have snow flakes mixed in with rain. Melting on contact, no slipperness


Is that a technical term??? I'm not familiar with it...
Sounds like something from a Disney movie.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2079790 said:


> Is that a technical term??? I'm not familiar with it...
> Sounds like something from a Disney movie.


I fixered it


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Tornado watch in IL?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Started raining like 10-10:30 here... Then mix about 11:30... Now snow... asphalt is trying to accumulate here...


----------



## Doughboy12

Quote: WCCO "Brickman gets it done for you!"


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Snowing good down here


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2079795 said:


> Tornado watch in IL?


Yeah they were talking tornados today south


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2079782 said:


> That right there is funny. Winter storm Caitlyn.


That's not politically correct


----------



## qualitycut

Feel like a bum. Went to bed about 2am woke up at 5, fell back asleep around 930 and just woke up. 

#needsomethingtodo


----------



## djagusch

Polarismalibu;2079801 said:


> That's not politically correct


Go Pre plow at moa! Is that more pc?


----------



## qualitycut

Looks like it's sliding east already in Iowa?


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;2079804 said:


> Go Pre plow at moa! Is that more pc?


Heard its supposed to start to accumulate at 130ish


----------



## jimslawnsnow

djagusch;2079804 said:


> Go Pre plow at moa! Is that more pc?


My P/T guy said that MOA doesn't screw around and the one who get arrested can be held for 72 government hours. Which means they will stay in jail over Christmas


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2079807 said:


> My P/T guy said that MOA doesn't screw around and the one who get arrested can be held for 72 government hours. Which means they will stay in jail over Christmas


Thats not fair, they mess with everyone else's plans ect and then have to miss thier own.


----------



## qualitycut

These tiny flakes are not going to accumulate


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Supposedly MOA is shutting down all the stores on the East side at 12:45.

I would think then if you are caught on the East side at 1:30 or later you will be arrested for loitering/trespassing?


----------



## NorthernProServ

Med. flakes here.


On NWS crystal is less then one Inch, move the pin point on the map 1 mile N. west on it is 1-3"

:realmad::realmad:


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2079817 said:


> These tiny flakes are not going to accumulate


They just got bigger here again.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2079818 said:


> Supposedly MOA is shutting down all the stores on the East side at 12:45.
> 
> I would think then if you are caught on the East side at 1:30 or later you will be arrested for loitering/trespassing?


They will just move to a different part. They are probably doing that so they can see whoe the protesters are and arrest them.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;2079819 said:


> Med. flakes here.
> 
> On NWS crystal is less then one Inch, move the pin point on the map 1 mile N. west on it is 1-3"
> 
> :realmad::realmad:


That's what it is for Stacy / Chisago City.


----------



## Doughboy12

Big flakes now and starting to stick on top of the slush.......on the deck.


----------



## skorum03

Were over an inch here on no salted stuff but these tiny flakes now aren't doing much


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hmph. Stacy is 2-4" for this afternoon now.

Guess I'd better go hook up the plows.


----------



## skorum03

Watching on radar it doesn't look like the storm is moving very fast at all.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

WTF. Chisago City, 3-5", Taylors Falls 3-7".


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2079833 said:


> WTF. Chisago City, 3-5", Taylors Falls 3-7".


What?

Im back up to 34


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2079833 said:


> WTF. Chisago City, 3-5", Taylors Falls 3-7".


Ha im even at 2-4 and they have me at 35 till its done. Doh k


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2079833 said:


> WTF. Chisago City, 3-5", Taylors Falls 3-7".


Merry Christmas 

Really though.....that's cafed up


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2079833 said:


> WTF. Chisago City, 3-5", Taylors Falls 3-7".


Lucky!!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Starting to stick at target in Richfield. Falling fast


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Going down for real at MOA.


----------



## Ranger620

Coming ng down fast in elk river. Big flakes to


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2079833 said:


> WTF. Chisago City, 3-5", Taylors Falls 3-7".


I'm still at less than half inch for Rogers.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2079842 said:


> Starting to stick at target in Richfield. Falling fast


Hardly accumulating in the grass here. Decent snow


----------



## Bill1090

Well that escalated quickly...


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone know if there is any in Woodbury/oakdale?


----------



## Polarismalibu

djagusch;2079804 said:


> Go Pre plow at moa! Is that more pc?


Much better!


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2079846 said:


> Going down for real at MOA.


Listening on Police clips?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2079860 said:


> Much better!


Riot police pretty much did the plowing.

So far cleared the Rotunda.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2079864 said:


> Riot police pretty much did the plowing.
> 
> So far cleared the Rotunda.


Good. .... show these cafér's they are not allowed


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2079866 said:


> Good. .... show these cafér's they are not allowed


This........


----------



## qualitycut

Would easily have a inch of snow if it was sticking


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I'm at 1"-3" wtf?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2079873 said:


> I'm at 1"-3" wtf?


Probably had an inch fall


----------



## banonea

Got snow here now. TWC is calling for 1 to 3 today here


----------



## Polarismalibu

Coming down good


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2079882 said:


> Coming down good


Everything is melting here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BLM is blocking access to the airport.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Lots are still black in Forest Lake.


----------



## PremierL&L

Came down good for half an hour in Waconia slowed down now no pavement accumulation.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2079888 said:


> BLM is blocking access to the airport.


Are you cafeing serious?


----------



## PremierL&L

LwnmwrMan22;2079888 said:


> BLM is blocking access to the airport.


That's not a smart move


----------



## qualitycut

PremierL&L;2079893 said:


> That's not a smart move


Just a bunch of thugs, how can yiu expect to advance your agenda/race when all you do is piss people off.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2079833 said:


> WTF. Chisago City, 3-5", Taylors Falls 3-7".


Come on! I guess I changed to 1-3 at least...


----------



## ryde307

Checking in on lwnmwr.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2079896 said:


> Checking in on lwnmwr.


You needed a pic of WBL.


----------



## skorum03

I'm in the 3"-7" range now. Maybe on grass. Anything with traffic on it still is only 1"+/-


----------



## qualitycut

Looks to be out of here in a couple hours. If it would work out would have not been able to ask for a better timed snow


----------



## qualitycut

Yum


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2079903 said:


> Yum


What the cafe is that????


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2079904 said:


> What the cafe is that????


A fried corn tortilla with steak chicken lettuce cheese and sour cream. Delicious


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Nothing to plow at all at Maplewood Mall.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2079888 said:


> BLM is blocking access to the airport.


HA my dad had to go pick my sister up at the airport at 2:15


----------



## PremierL&L

Done snowing here no white Christmas for me darn the luck


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2079903 said:


> Yum


Just ordered jimmy johns here


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2079909 said:


> HA my dad had to go pick my sister up at the airport at 2:15


Should have gave him the plow truck


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2079913 said:


> Just ordered jimmy johns here


Going there to get a gift card


----------



## millsaps118

qualitycut;2079907 said:


> A fried corn tortilla with steak chicken lettuce cheese and sour cream. Delicious


Send a few of those up here! That looks cafeing delicious!!!

It was coming down pretty good here about an hour ago but someone must have flipped the switch to OFF.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I just don't know how these mother cafers can block people and disrupt people's lives. Lock them all up and send a message for once. Someone needs a pair of balls.


And one hear the Christmas song where they try not to offend anyone? But the same thing with everything these days


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2079907 said:


> A fried corn tortilla with steak chicken lettuce cheese and sour cream. Delicious


That sounds so good


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2079907 said:


> A fried corn tortilla with steak chicken lettuce cheese and sour cream. Delicious


You make it yourself??? Looks and sounds wonderful.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2079922 said:


> You make it yourself??? Looks and sounds wonderful.


Taco libre west st paul. Called the machete


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2079923 said:


> Taco libre west st paul. Called the machete


Sounds like a mad case of butt mud is on the way...lol!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;2079888 said:


> BLM is blocking access to the airport.


Can you imagine missing your flight because of these POS??


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;2079923 said:


> Taco libre west st paul. Called the machete


The Machete because that's what it's going to do to your colon


----------



## Bill1090

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2079927 said:


> Can you imagine missing your flight because of these POS??


Since it's at the airport would that make it a federal problem?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;2079930 said:


> Since it's at the airport would that make it a federal problem?


You would think so


----------



## dieselplw

What are you guys getting for amounts around the metro?


----------



## qualitycut

dieselplw;2079936 said:


> What are you guys getting for amounts around the metro?


Nada.........


----------



## PremierL&L

dieselplw;2079936 said:


> What are you guys getting for amounts around the metro?


Waconia 0" grass and tar


----------



## Doughboy12

dieselplw;2079936 said:


> What are you guys getting for amounts around the metro?


Half inch...........on deck railing. 
Not measurable on driveway.


----------



## dieselplw

Well did me and quality call it this morning? No plow? I was hoping reverse psychology would work this time


----------



## Polarismalibu

dieselplw;2079936 said:


> What are you guys getting for amounts around the metro?


Big zero here


----------



## NorthernProServ

TKLAWN;2079926 said:


> Sounds like a mad case of butt mud is on the way...lol!


Sounds about right


----------



## Ranger620

Everything is wet I wonder if it will dry before it freezes? Be nice to get a salt run


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;2079942 said:


> Big zero here


Why is it every time it snows by the time its done, we just hope to get a salt run in ???:crying::crying:


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;2079946 said:


> Why is it every time it snows by the time its done, we just hope to get a salt run in ???:crying::crying:


No kidding. Getting ridiculous


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

dieselplw;2079936 said:


> What are you guys getting for amounts around the metro?




Vadnais Heights


----------



## unit28

Ya'll remind me of winter back home
How exciting it is to see slush / snow
and Mexican food

#homesick


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

dieselplw;2079940 said:


> Well did me and quality call it this morning? No plow? I was hoping reverse psychology would work this time


For you guys maybe...... Plow/no plow isn't far away.


----------



## TKLAWN

Ranger620;2079945 said:


> Everything is wet I wonder if it will dry before it freezes? Be nice to get a salt run


I'd be in with that.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2079927 said:


> Can you imagine missing your flight because of these POS??


There were both inbound AND outbound flights delayed! Terminal 2 was closed to everyone!  :realmad: :yow!:


----------



## Doughboy12

dieselplw;2079940 said:


> Well did me and quality call it this morning? No plow? I was hoping reverse psychology would work this time


I believe that is what I was implying too.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;2079930 said:


> Since it's at the airport would that make it a federal problem?


Sure as Hell hope so!


----------



## dieselplw

Doughboy12;2079953 said:


> I believe that is what I was implying too.


And doughboy12. Sorry didn't mean to leave you out


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Lots in Vadnais are turning white as I type.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2079945 said:


> Everything is wet I wonder if it will dry before it freezes? Be nice to get a salt run


I'm hoping to get that too... Pretty wet out there and a low of 24... no wind... I would think salting is a lock


----------



## Doughboy12

dieselplw;2079955 said:


> And doughboy12. Sorry didn't mean to leave you out


Wasn't calling you out......I'm just a bandwagon guy.

:waving: :waving:


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2079903 said:


> Yum


I think I'm going to be sick.....


----------



## qualitycut

Might have called or yesterday


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Needs to quit soon though. If this keeps up, gonna have to do a full run.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Guess the protesters are heading back to the mall now...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

3 pm NAM doesn't care about Saturday.


----------



## dieselplw

LwnmwrMan22;2079971 said:


> Needs to quit soon though. If this keeps up, gonna have to do a full run.


I like the sound of that! Start doing your snow dance!!


----------



## albhb3

damn you quality that looks delicious.... did you bring enough to share with the class


----------



## albhb3

cbservicesllc;2079972 said:


> Guess the protesters are heading back to the mall now...


if they just let the cars jail break I bet they would scurry away like the vermin they are


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2079971 said:


> Needs to quit soon though. If this keeps up, gonna have to do a full run.


Lucky.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

From driving around, looks like draw a line from Woodbury to Vadnais Heights to Lino Lakes.

NE of that will be plowing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Now just depends on how many hit 1" or 1.5" triggers.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2079984 said:


> Now just depends on how many hit 1" or 1.5" triggers.


My plow is on... Certainly not going to be plowing here...


----------



## unit28

Axis needs to rotate.......
Instead of being stretched out

Not much vorticity/ vortex


straight line, shearing tight gradient


----------



## unit28

LPS eye is in Iowa
Needs to move faster to wrap cold air in asap


----------



## qualitycut

So much salt on the road it sounds like im driving down a gravel road


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;2079988 said:


> My plow is on... Certainly not going to be plowing here...


Looking more like we will be doing a full run. Wont be a bad thing, shake all the cobwebs out and put some cash in my boys pockets........


----------



## unit28

Heavier bands of snow are expected to develop and expand across far east central...south central minnesota...and into west central wisconsin through the early evening...before diminishing after 8 pm. Locally six inches of snow will fall in the warned area...with three to five inches in the advisory area. Outside the advisory area...locally one to three inches will fall. Expect a messy afternoon commute... Especially for the eastern metro area due to the heavier snowfall expected. Wiz014-015-02


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2079995 said:


> Looking more like we will be doing a full run. Wont be a bad thing, shake all the cobwebs out and put some cash in my boys pockets........


For real? .....?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

about an inch on the drives. still snowing and melting. looks like its getting close to done. what to do, what to do. high of 29 tomorrow high of 35 friday


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2079991 said:


> LPS eye is in Iowa
> Needs to move faster to wrap cold air in asap


No, it doesn't.


----------



## qualitycut

It looks like it's going to be out of here sooner than later


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2079995 said:


> Looking more like we will be doing a full run. Wont be a bad thing, shake all the cobwebs out and put some cash in my boys pockets........


about the same, except I have only 2 guys to pay instead of the normal 5. need a couple good shovelers :yow!::yow!:


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2080000 said:


> For real? .....?


They uped me to 2 to 4. Looks like there is a heavier band coming in


----------



## hansenslawncare

qualitycut;2080005 said:


> It looks like it's going to be out of here sooner than later


Half an inch best in Woodbury...mainly on residentials but even then parts of the driveways hardly have a dusting in them.

Commercials with any bit of traffic are pushed down to a wet slush.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2080000 said:


> For real? .....?


That and help my boys with xmas, keeps them around......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2080004 said:


> No, it doesn't.


what he said ^^^^^^^^. but I guess im gonna have a full run to keep people happy. same sloppy crap as last snow we had


----------



## qualitycut

hansenslawncare;2080008 said:


> Half an inch best in Woodbury...mainly on residentials but even then parts of the driveways hardly have a dusting in them.
> 
> Commercials with any bit of traffic are pushed down to a wet slush.


Thanks! Was just about to drive out there.


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2080009 said:


> That and help my boys with xmas, keeps them around......


No i just didn't know it snowed that much down there


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My report. Left my house about 2. 1/2" in the driveway, concrete. All of the report will be about driving surfaces.

Drove to Wyoming, Forest Lake, Hugo, WBL, Vadnais Heights, Lino Lakes and back.

On the way down, Wyoming was quite white. Forest Lake was slushy at best. Hugo was white, but fighting to be so.

WBL, Maplewood, VH were all black, hardly any accumulation, until I left Vadnais Heights at 3:30, and the lots started turning white.

Lots were white in Lino Lakes, but heavily slushy in Forest Lake.

Wyoming was almost back to black when I drove through for the second time.

My driveway still has 1/2" even though it's been snowing decently the 2.5 hours I was gone.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

stopped snowing completly


----------



## Polarismalibu

How much in Fridley? I herd 1" of slop in Blaine


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2080018 said:


> stopped snowing completly


Do you truly need help?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2080020 said:


> How much in Fridley? I herd 1" of slop in Blaine


I would doubt that Blaine report. Maybe if you're measuring the slush that built up.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2080022 said:


> Do you truly need help?


short 2 shovelers and someone to run either the 550 or 3320


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2080025 said:


> short 2 shovelers and someone to run either the 550 or 3320


Put him on a shovel


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2080024 said:


> I would doubt that Blaine report. Maybe if you're measuring the slush that built up.


Hey this is a professional site. Don't be reporting on things you have no knowledge of. People are trying to make a living here. :waving:

At least that's the line you gave me last year. (I think it was you)


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2080027 said:


> Put him on a shovel


if its like the last snow there wont be much to shovel as most of it melted by the houses


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2080014 said:


> No i just didn't know it snowed that much down there


We got about 1/2 now, but supposedly more on the way


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2080032 said:


> if its like the last snow there wont be much to shovel as most of it melted by the houses


PM sent.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2079908 said:


> Nothing to plow at all at Maplewood Mall.


Can't believe I missed this! Outside or Inside??


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2080035 said:


> Can't believe I missed this! Outside or Inside??


I kept my mouth shut


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2080032 said:


> if its like the last snow there wont be much to shovel as most of it melted by the houses


Yea that was nice.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Snow quit in Arden hills and the temp jumped 2* @ 36 now 1/2" of slush on my salted lots That are closed today.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

have less than inch. temp is on the rise. not sure what to do


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2080043 said:


> have less than inch. temp is on the rise. not sure what to do


You got all night now. Waita couple hours. Ooorrrr go hit the per timers first


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2080035 said:


> Can't believe I missed this! Outside or Inside??


Never got out of the truck. Stopped at Sams to fill up for $1.74.

Other than that..... I'm with Jim. Not sure what to do.

Think I might head out and literally check every site.

I have a 1/2 crew lined up. OR a full crew lined up.


----------



## Ranger620

Got a call for a slippery lot in **** rapids. Full salt run


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snow is all but done here.

1/2" of really thick slush where it's added up.

That'll really be crappy once it's driven on. But if it hasn't been driven on today, it won't be driven on, until Monday.

I'm gonna stick around for another 20 minutes, look at the meteo for Friday and head out for a drive.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2080048 said:


> Never got out of the truck. Stopped at Sams to fill up for $1.74.
> 
> Other than that..... I'm with Jim. Not sure what to do.
> 
> Think I might head out and literally check every site.
> 
> I have a 1/2 crew lined up. OR a full crew lined up.


Same here....
Was going to do a full run, but dont want to look like a tater tot plowing nothing think i will check all the lots and salt ware needed........


----------



## albhb3

I think the Iq of drivers took a steep dive today jackhatery was a bit high today


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2080066 said:


>


Push it!......


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2080066 said:


>


Unless its a 2" trigger and no salt.......looks like a plow for sure.


----------



## CityGuy

Salted everything again.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2080066 said:


>


Looks like you're plowing


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2080066 said:


>


Where is this at?


----------



## skorum03

Commercials all around 1.5"+/-

Residential even higher. Full run for me.


----------



## unit28

payup

Could do tonight and next tuesday....


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2080066 said:


>


Looks like an inch?


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2080081 said:


> payup
> 
> Could do tonight and next tuesday....


So meteo has nothing next week but snow this weekend? Where you coming up with that

Plus the 24 hour still showa 3 inches


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2080082 said:


> Looks like an inch?


1/2" and melting. I've got 3 places to plow. Called everyone off. Should be home by 12. After those and the salt run.


----------



## qualitycut

Nws has 1-3 friday and 1-3 Saturday


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2080091 said:


> Nws has 1-3 friday and 1-3 Saturday


That's perfect


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Polarismalibu;2080020 said:


> How much in Fridley? I herd 1" of slop in Blaine


No way is there an inch, 1/2"


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2080091 said:


> Nws has 1-3 friday and 1-3 Saturday


O yeah!....


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2080092 said:


> That's perfect


Ha, only the 10th time this year.


----------



## Ranger620

Crap. Misjudged my salt pile. Gonna be 3 tons short Anyone wanna sell me some


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2080097 said:


> Crap. Misjudged my salt pile. Gonna be 3 tons short Anyone wanna sell me some


3 tons short for tonight?


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2080098 said:


> 3 tons short for tonight?


That is correct. Maybe 1.5-2 if it go thin


----------



## jimslawnsnow

30 minutes wait at Hardees. Gave us a bunch of cookies, upgraded our fries and gave us 5 shakes free


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2080100 said:


> That is correct. Maybe 1.5-2 if it go thin


Cafe, go suoer super thin.


----------



## unit28

Don't know why but the %
is going up
And Temps coming down


Maybe ratios are going up too.





Tuesday

A 30 percent chance of snow. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 27. North wind 5 to 10 mph.

Tuesday Night

A 30 percent chance of snow. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 13. Northwest wind around 5 mph


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;2080100 said:


> That is correct. Maybe 1.5-2 if it go thin


I would say give Ryde a call and see if he will sell you a couple


----------



## jimslawnsnow

1/2" or less at most accounts. 1" at 1


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;2080102 said:


> 30 minutes wait at Hardees. Gave us a bunch of cookies, upgraded our fries and gave us 5 shakes free


Dang right

Had that happen before


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2080102 said:


> 30 minutes wait at Hardees. Gave us a bunch of cookies, upgraded our fries and gave us 5 shakes free


Thanks for the invite....sitting at Taco Bell attm.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Sure got crunchy quick


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2080119 said:


> Thanks for the invite....sitting at Taco Bell attm.


In tonna town?


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2080122 said:


> Sure got crunchy quick


Yea getting a little slick on the lots.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Still 32° and melting here


----------



## CityGuy

29° cloudy and breezy


----------



## CityGuy

Banno whats your weather doing now and how's thursday look? Mom was hoping to leave in the morning.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2080143 said:


> Banno whats your weather doing now and how's thursday look? Mom was hoping to leave in the morning.


I would ask novak


----------



## Bill1090

Well I think I'll take a couple hour nap and wait for this strange looking white stuff to stop falling.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Dropped the plow once it didn't even nock down ridges in this lot. Shoulda maybe gone and got more salt today


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2080157 said:


> Dropped the plow once it didn't even nock down ridges in this lot. Shoulda maybe gone and got more salt today


Cause there is nothing to plow lol


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;2080143 said:


> Banno whats your weather doing now and how's thursday look? Mom was hoping to leave in the morning.


She'll be fine. A little scrape here, some salt there and it'll be just like July.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Polarismalibu;2080157 said:


> Dropped the plow once it didn't even nock down ridges in this lot. Shoulda maybe gone and got more salt today


Wait, what? You have frozen slush up there?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yeah, gonna be messy in the morning at places.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2080157 said:


> Dropped the plow once it didn't even nock down ridges in this lot. Shoulda maybe gone and got more salt today


Same thinking here....


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2080170 said:


> Same thinking here....


Menards 80# bags like 8 bucks


----------



## banonea

Just got done taking a drive, will be doing a full run tonight. Probably got inch and a half at least on the ground and it's exceptionally sloppy and if the temp drops about 4 degrees it's going to turn into bricks.... Close enough to two inches for me


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;2080174 said:


> Just got done taking a drive, will be doing a full run tonight. Probably got inch and a half at least on the ground and it's exceptionally sloppy and if the temp drops about 4 degrees it's going to turn into bricks.... Close enough to two inches for me


Yeah, I'm second guessing not doing more.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;2080166 said:


> Wait, what? You have frozen slush up there?


In Fridley


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2080170 said:


> Same thinking here....


Sucks northern isn't opening till 4am


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2080143 said:


> Banno whats your weather doing now and how's thursday look? Mom was hoping to leave in the morning.


Sloppy as hell here right now, but by tomorrow morning the road should be completely cleared and wet


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2080181 said:


> Sloppy as hell here right now, but by tomorrow morning the road should be completely cleared and wet


Perfect. Thanks


----------



## qualitycut

Rosemount has a good coating


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2080157 said:


> Dropped the plow once it didn't even nock down ridges in this lot. Shoulda maybe gone and got more salt today


Yeahhhhhh... tried the same in Osseo... Definitely not like last week when stuff freeze dried... I wish I had a little more too... Almost thinking of running to NSI when they open at 4AM so I'm good for Saturday...


----------



## NorthernProServ

Just fell on my ass salting walks


----------



## NorthernProServ

Only been to lots with no salting so far and they are ICE


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2080178 said:


> Sucks northern isn't opening till 4am


Soooooo... meet up with Lwnmwrman at Running Aces to kill time till NSI opens?


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2080189 said:


> Yeahhhhhh... tried the same in Osseo... Definitely not like last week when stuff freeze dried... I wish I had a little more too... Almost thinking of running to NSI when they open at 4AM so I'm good for Saturday...


You won't need any Saturday


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2080189 said:


> Yeahhhhhh... tried the same in Osseo... Definitely not like last week when stuff freeze dried... I wish I had a little more too... Almost thinking of running to NSI when they open at 4AM so I'm good for Saturday...


Sweet grab me some while your there! Lwnmwr needs some too


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2080194 said:


> Only been to lots with no salting so far and they are ICE


Yeah, my truck slid down the driveway in park........


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2080195 said:


> Soooooo... meet up with Lwnmwrman at Running Aces to kill time till NSI opens?


Go sleep so your not tired for Christmas


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2080190 said:


> Just fell on my ass salting walks


Sue..........


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;2080189 said:


> Yeahhhhhh... tried the same in Osseo... Definitely not like last week when stuff freeze dried... I wish I had a little more too... Almost thinking of running to NSI when they open at 4AM so I'm good for Saturday...


What's happening Saturday and is it supposed to happen in my neck of the woods?



NorthernProServ;2080190 said:


> Just fell on my ass salting walks


Been there done that. Very embarrassing.


----------



## qualitycut

Ha menards is driving ariund with a forklift and wooden homemade box salting


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2080202 said:


> What's happening Saturday and is it supposed to happen in my neck of the woods?
> 
> Been there done that. Very embarrassing.


http://www.weather.gov/crh/weatherstory?sid=mpx&embed=#.VnthXctMFnE


----------



## qualitycut

Seen 4 different companies trying to shovel this trace of ice snow with obviously no luck. Why not just sprinkle some salt?


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2080212 said:


> http://www.weather.gov/crh/weatherstory?sid=mpx&embed=#.VnthXctMFnE


Likely all snow lol.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gonna be calls come.morning.....IF managers are even in.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2080210 said:


> Ha menards is driving ariund with a forklift and wooden homemade box salting


They definitely do some goofy stuff... They have pushers for their forklifts too...


----------



## dieselplw

Looks like quite a few contractors are dropping the ball on this one.


----------



## dieselplw

cbservicesllc;2080225 said:


> They definitely do some goofy stuff... They have pushers for their forklifts too...


I have seen that too. Do they try to handle the small snows on their own? I can't imagine that a forklift would be all that effective moving snow


----------



## Green Grass

dieselplw;2080228 said:


> I have seen that too. Do they try to handle the small snows on their own? I can't imagine that a forklift would be all that effective moving snow


Yes and they get them stuck all the time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

dieselplw;2080227 said:


> Looks like quite a few contractors are dropping the ball on this one.


As in how??? I can't find an inch on any lot, and I had the most snow outside of skorum.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2080220 said:


> Gonna be calls come.morning.....IF managers are even in.


For sure. Just texted tge manager of the hotel no response.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2080234 said:


> As in how??? I can't find an inch on any lot, and I had the most snow outside of skorum.


Most places don't care because they are closed till Monday


----------



## dieselplw

LwnmwrMan22;2080234 said:


> As in how??? I can't find an inch on any lot, and I had the most snow outside of skorum.


I should have said that I have not seen that many contractors out working. And yes I realize that there are a lot of factors that we don't know such as triggers and when to salt etc. I was more or less agreeing with you when you said there are going to be a lot of calls in the morning. Didn't mean to step on any toes...sorry if I did


----------



## qualitycut

dieselplw;2080239 said:


> I should have said that I have not seen that many contractors out working. And yes I realize that there are a lot of factors that we don't know such as triggers and when to salt etc. I was more or less agreeing with you when you said there are going to be a lot of calls in the morning. Didn't mean to step on any toes...sorry if I did


Think he meant as in calls for salt


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

dieselplw;2080239 said:


> I should have said that I have not seen that many contractors out working. And yes I realize that there are a lot of factors that we don't know such as triggers and when to salt etc. I was more or less agreeing with you when you said there are going to be a lot of calls in the morning. Didn't mean to step on any toes...sorry if I did


No toes stepped on. Just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing anything.


----------



## dieselplw

Green Grass;2080231 said:


> Yes and they get them stuck all the time.


Wow. Wasn't someone on here saying that they are really cheap to work for? And try to set their own prices or something like that


----------



## qualitycut

dieselplw;2080248 said:


> Wow. Wasn't someone on here saying that they are really cheap to work for? And try to set their own prices or something like that


Not sure i think jagext plows one though


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2080234 said:


> As in how??? I can't find an inch on any lot, and I had the most snow outside of skorum.


I got 1.5" here......Thumbs Up


----------



## banonea

dieselplw;2080248 said:


> Wow. Wasn't someone on here saying that they are really cheap to work for? And try to set their own prices or something like that


Depends on the market. I did one in Rochester, $5000.00 a month, 1"trigger, salt extra. they don't sign your contract, but their contract has coverage for the contractor. pay 3 times for the season, 15% retained for damage, paid 30 days after end of season......


----------



## Ranger620

dieselplw;2080248 said:


> Wow. Wasn't someone on here saying that they are really cheap to work for? And try to set their own prices or something like that


Menards in maple grove goes for $60-65 an hour for a truck

That was a few years ago maybe 5


----------



## NorthernProServ

Ranger620;2080268 said:


> Menards in maple grove goes for $60-65 an hour for a truck
> 
> That was a few years ago maybe 5


Holy cafe that's nuts


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2080268 said:


> Menards in maple grove goes for $60-65 an hour for a truck
> 
> That was a few years ago maybe 5


They have a loader abd skid at the one by me


----------



## banonea

Kttc is saying 2"here


----------



## qualitycut

Was down to 29 back to 31


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm leaving some of my stuff. I start to clear it and it's glare ice. 

Better left alone with the 1/2" of crap on it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

On oh. Novak has a video.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2080282 said:


> I'm leaving some of my stuff. I start to clear it and it's glare ice.
> 
> Better left alone with the 1/2" of crap on it.


Noticed the same with our walks that don't want salt.

Better to keep the top layer that is crusty on it, pure ice under it.


----------



## Ranger620

NorthernProServ;2080274 said:


> Holy cafe that's nuts


I bid it out I new the manager a little not very well. He showed me the contract the company sent over. They do it with a tractor and trucks.


----------



## dieselplw

Ranger620;2080288 said:


> I bid it out I new the manager a little not very well. He showed me the contract the company sent over. They do it with a tractor and trucks.


I wonder if that included doing the lumber yard area or just the parking lot.


----------



## SSS Inc.

NorthernProServ;2080274 said:


> Holy cafe that's nuts


I'd do it for that. 

Everything is glare ice in S. Mpls. Not looking forward to it but I'll be out salting at 4 a.m. I'd rather be flooding or sleeping. On the positive side I'll get my shopping done at about 8 a.m.Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

Man I spend 7 hours at the rink and NWS has 5-6" on Saturday???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2080291 said:


> Man I spend 7 hours at the rink and NWS has 5-6" on Saturday???


Watch Novak's video. He says 90% lock for 9"+.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Says tomorrow morning he will be dragging the 6-9"+ to the cities.

What's wrong with this current picture.....Anyone???


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2080293 said:



> Watch Novak's video. He says 90% lock for 9"+.


For in his blob


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bamm out of salt with two left cafe


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2080294 said:


> Says tomorrow morning he will be dragging the 6-9"+ to the cities.
> 
> What's wrong with this current picture.....Anyone???


Yeah he says it begin today? in the a.m.??? Typo????


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2080293 said:


> Watch Novak's video. He says 90% lock for 9"+.


Must be confident usually doesn't put toyals out until 12 hours before or 3 hours into it. I got 100 bucks that his map is going to shift one way orbthe other.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Guess I'll go to White Castle


----------



## qualitycut

So if he's going to drag it tomorrow why not do it tonight?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2080298 said:


> Must be confident usually doesn't put toyals out until 12 hours before or 3 hours into it. I got 100 bucks that his map is going to shift one way orbthe other.


Says in the video that the storm is still off shore and that we won't know what's going to happen until it comes on shore

Also, I never knew "MNForecaster" actually lives in CA.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2080303 said:


> Says in the video that the storm is still off shore and that we won't know what's going to happen until it comes on shore
> 
> Also, I never knew "MNForecaster" actually lives in CA.


Lol yet he has a map says 9 inches is a lock and hes going to need to change it tomorrow. Doh k.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Pretty.much getting to being a futile battle.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2080310 said:


> Pretty.much getting to being a futile battle.


How are you doing anything? Its rock solid here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The 00z NAM doesn't agree with Novak.

The GFS is still touting the snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2080312 said:


> How are you doing anything? Its rock solid here.


I think we had JUST enough snow, when you're moving forward you can still get under MOST of it. Back dragging and shoveling are now worthless.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2080201 said:


> Sue..........


Maybe I will, early retirement ......yeah right..


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2080315 said:


> The 00z NAM doesn't agree with Novak.
> 
> The GFS is still touting the snow.


Another few degrees one way or the other too


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2080312 said:


> How are you doing anything? Its rock solid here.


Salt Salt and more Salt.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2080315 said:


> The 00z NAM doesn't agree with Novak.
> 
> The GFS is still touting the snow.


Another way to look at it is the NAM is climbing^^^


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;2080321 said:


> Salt Salt and more Salt.


That's our plan.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2080322 said:


> Another way to look at it is the NAM is climbing^^^


What you mean dude?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2080322 said:


> Another way to look at it is the NAM is climbing^^^


Um, no. It dropped 3".

And most of my customers won't pay for salt.


----------



## IDST

Someone ward asking about Menards. Last year was hourly now it's per push. Last year I was getting 90 for my truck. I was also told it was the highest paying location along with Eden prairie


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2080324 said:


> What you mean dude?





LwnmwrMan22;2080326 said:


> Um, no. It dropped 3".


No it is higher than it was. Look closer. Last run included some of the earlier snow.

C'mon guys.


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2080123 said:


> In tonna town?


Yes I was.......waiting for directions. 
:laughing:
You know why.

News said bano got 2.6"


----------



## qualitycut

Those videos are like a teacher and a student. MNForecaster just asked questions . I stopped when he said he still insnt sure about the cold air. 70 in st louis below 0 in minot


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2080303 said:


> Says in the video that the storm is still off shore and that we won't know what's going to happen until it comes on shore
> 
> Also, I never knew "MNForecaster" actually lives in CA.


Wasn't that a friend of his from the cities that moved out there???


----------



## Drakeslayer

jagext;2080328 said:


> Someone ward asking about Menards. Last year was hourly now it's per push. Last year I was getting 90 for my truck. I was also told it was the highest paying location along with Eden prairie


Reliable or who?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2080333 said:


> No it is higher than it was. Look closer. Last run included some of the earlier snow.
> 
> C'mon guys.


I honestly didnt even really pay much attention to the nam especially after it was going to be a bust. Thats why i aksed.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2080333 said:


> No it is higher than it was. Look closer. Last run included some of the earlier snow.
> 
> C'mon guys.


Last one was at 1 in about?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Good thing I don't have a lot to plow. I'm beat.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Not the best time to be weaning myself off of caffeine.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2080333 said:


> No it is higher than it was. Look closer. Last run included some of the earlier snow.
> 
> C'mon guys.


That's what I see


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2080347 said:


> Not the best time to be weaning myself off of caffeine.


Yeh......what were you thinking?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Husband and Wife Christmas Shopping
A couple were in a busy shopping center just before Christmas. The wife suddenly noticed that her husband was missing and as they had a lot to do, so she called him on the mobile.
The wife said " Where are you, you know we have lots to do."
He said "You remember the jewelers we went into about 10 years ago, and you fell in love with that diamond necklace? I could not afford it at the time and I said that one day I would get it for you?"
Little tears started to flow down her cheek and she got all
choked up…
"Yes, I do remember that shop." she replied.
"Well I am in the bar next to that."


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2080347 said:


> Not the best time to be weaning myself off of caffeine.


I'm in the same boat. I don't know what happened to me but if I drink coffee right now I will be on the toilet within 30 minutes. It never used to be like that and I have no idea why it changed.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2080351 said:


> Husband and Wife Christmas Shopping
> A couple were in a busy shopping center just before Christmas. The wife suddenly noticed that her husband was missing and as they had a lot to do, so she called him on the mobile.
> The wife said " Where are you, you know we have lots to do."
> He said "You remember the jewelers we went into about 10 years ago, and you fell in love with that diamond necklace? I could not afford it at the time and I said that one day I would get it for you?"
> Little tears started to flow down her cheek and she got all
> choked up…
> "Yes, I do remember that shop." she replied.
> "Well I am in the bar next to that."


I seen one that was at the gun store next to it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2080352 said:


> I'm in the same boat. I don't know what happened to me but if I drink coffee right now I will be on the toilet within 30 minutes. It never used to be like that and I have no idea why it changed.


Mine was I was getting the shakes..... Now I drink Root Beer. Miss the barrel part though.


----------



## qualitycut

2 emails for salt in the last 10 min. Good thing my buddy is out with a vbox full.


----------



## CGLC

Camden;2080352 said:


> I'm in the same boat. I don't know what happened to me but if I drink coffee right now I will be on the toilet within 30 minutes. It never used to be like that and I have no idea why it changed.


The caffeine in coffee is a diuretic which means it makes the body excret fluids. Caffeine is also a laxative and is affected by your age, hormones and other factors.


----------



## qualitycut

So i see a group of people in mcds looked like trouble drive by 5 min Later 5 squads


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm tired. Going to bed. I'll salt the last place in the morning.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Sorry about that turf damage of anyone plows a certain White Castle with a drive threw made for a apart car not a truck with a plow on


----------



## Camden

CGLC;2080357 said:


> The caffeine in coffee is a diuretic which means it makes the body excret fluids. Caffeine is also a laxative and is affected by your age, hormones and other factors.


I get all that but why after 20+ years of drinking it does it do that to me? I've been thinking that something has changed inside me. Like an organ isn't doing what it used to do. I really don't know but it essentially happened over night.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Used almost double the salt per tonight


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

jagext;2080328 said:


> Someone ward asking about Menards. Last year was hourly now it's per push. Last year I was getting 90 for my truck. I was also told it was the highest paying location along with Eden prairie


I have been asked to bid several projects at menards (new construction) and turned them down. Contract stipulates all material bought to be theirs and 10% (if I recall correctly) of payment was to be store credit. I said no thanks.


----------



## IDST

Drakeslayer;2080337 said:


> Reliable or who?


Reliable $90/hr no way. Friend of mine had three contract last year


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

LwnmwrMan22;2080360 said:


> I'm tired. Going to bed. I'll salt the last place in the morning.


I have bag salt if you need it, sounded like you are out?


----------



## NorthernProServ

Almost forgot tomorrow is Xmas eve....time for bed.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2080362 said:


> I get all that but why after 20+ years of drinking it does it do that to me? I've been thinking that something has changed inside me. Like an organ isn't doing what it used to do. I really don't know but it essentially happened over night.


Are you taking hormones?


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2080363 said:


> Used almost double the salt per tonight


I didnt use much more than normal, went by i lot i did 3 hours ago and it was bad. About 3/4 is melted down to pavement


----------



## CGLC

Camden;2080362 said:


> I get all that but why after 20+ years of drinking it does it do that to me? I've been thinking that something has changed inside me. Like an organ isn't doing what it used to do. I really don't know but it essentially happened over night.


"acute diarrhea" suddenly comes and goes isn't necessarily something to worry about but "chronic diarrhea" sustained over a period of time should be looked at by a physician to determine causes such as Celiac disease, lactose, cystic fibrosis , diabetes, the list goes on and on.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2080367 said:


> Almost forgot tomorrow is Xmas eve....time for bed.


Im already on the stay up till 2am -3 schedule sleep till 9-10 cant break it either


----------



## Ranger620

Ironwood-Mn;2080364 said:


> I have been asked to bid several projects at menards (new construction) and turned them down. Contract stipulates all material bought to be theirs and 10% (if I recall correctly) of payment was to be store credit. I said no thanks.


Ha that's funny. They asked if I would take a percentage of in store credit for plowing too. One of the other stipulations was salting per request but they brought out a pallet of salt and you had to cut bags open and put it in your truck. I certainly hope they have gotten better over the years but knowing John menard I would guess they got worse before better.


----------



## qualitycut

CGLC;2080370 said:


> "acute diarrhea" suddenly comes and goes isn't necessarily something to worry about but "chronic diarrhea" sustained over a period of time should be looked at by a physician to determine causes such as Celiac design, lactose, cystic fibrosis , diabetes, the list goes on and on.


Your either a doctor or enjoy Google. Lol


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2080372 said:


> Ha that's funny. They asked if I would take a percentage of in store credit for plowing too. One of the other stipulations was salting per request but they brought out a pallet of salt and you had to cut bags open and put it in your truck. I certainly hope they have gotten better over the years but knowing John menard I would guess they got worse before better.


Ha thats probably what that box was. They must take all the torn bags and use those


----------



## CGLC

qualitycut;2080373 said:


> Your either a doctor or enjoy Google. Lol


Wife is a dietitian and that field was a passion of mine in college. Sadly the job outlook was very poor at the time.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2080369 said:


> I didnt use much more than normal, went by i lot i did 3 hours ago and it was bad. About 3/4 is melted down to pavement


Yeah you would not believe the difference from 494 to 694. Lots around Edina were almost dry just patchy ice. Up in Brooklyn Park complete mess, nothing but frozen slush and ice


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2080376 said:


> Yeah you would not believe the difference from 494 to 694. Lots around Edina were almost dry just patchy ice. Up in Brooklyn Park complete mess, nothing but frozen slush and ice


Thats what mine was. My house nothing then rosemount to west st paul half inch of ice/slush then cottage grove not much but patchy spots. If it was a little colder i would have needed a lot more. Still 30 here


----------



## qualitycut

CGLC;2080375 said:


> Wife is a dietitian and that field was a passion of mine in college. Sadly the job outlook was very poor at the time.


So your just smart. I cant even remember anything i learned from high school 10 years ago


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2080351 said:


> Husband and Wife Christmas Shopping
> A couple were in a busy shopping center just before Christmas. The wife suddenly noticed that her husband was missing and as they had a lot to do, so she called him on the mobile.
> The wife said " Where are you, you know we have lots to do."
> He said "You remember the jewelers we went into about 10 years ago, and you fell in love with that diamond necklace? I could not afford it at the time and I said that one day I would get it for you?"
> Little tears started to flow down her cheek and she got all
> choked up…
> "Yes, I do remember that shop." she replied.
> "Well I am in the bar next to that."


Ha! Good one!


----------



## Ranger620

NorthernProServ;2080376 said:


> Yeah you would not believe the difference from 494 to 694. Lots around Edina were almost dry just patchy ice. Up in Brooklyn Park complete mess, nothing but frozen slush and ice


That it was. **** rapids was a mess fridley too got up to rogers and just a thin layer


----------



## cbservicesllc

Nothing in Elk River... Absolutely nothing...


----------



## qualitycut

Myth busters marathon starting with episode 1 now i definitely wont be getting to bed


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2080381 said:


> Nothing in Elk River... Absolutely nothing...


You must be


----------



## CGLC

qualitycut;2080378 said:


> So your just smart. I cant even remember anything i learned from high school 10 years ago


The difference between school and life? In school you are taught a lesson and then given a test. In life, you are given a test that teaches you a lesson. 
- Tom Bodett

...... this is actually a Google search


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2080371 said:


> Im already on the stay up till 2am -3 schedule sleep till 9-10 cant break it either


So am I. I just started my Christmas shopping anyway lol


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2080372 said:


> Ha that's funny. They asked if I would take a percentage of in store credit for plowing too. One of the other stipulations was salting per request but they brought out a pallet of salt and you had to cut bags open and put it in your truck. I certainly hope they have gotten better over the years but knowing John menard I would guess they got worse before better.


I have a friend of a friend that works at corporate... It's still crazy


----------



## unit28

Camden;2080362 said:


> I get all that but why after 20+ years of drinking it does it do that to me? I've been thinking that something has changed inside me. Like an organ isn't doing what it used to do. I really don't know but it essentially happened over night.


Your hormones change with age


----------



## unit28

CGLC;2080357 said:


> The caffeine in coffee is a diuretic which means it makes the body excret fluids. Caffeine is also a laxative and is affected by your age, hormones and other factors.


Your hormones are the main factor
The endocrine system functions differently as we age
based on hormones


----------



## unit28

Polarismalibu;2080385 said:


> So am I. I just started my Christmas shopping anyway lol


Walmart has taken down everything.......

And put out valentine's junk yesterday


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;2080390 said:


> walmart has taken down everything.......
> 
> And put out valentine's junk yesterday


wtf? ................


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Stuff turned icey very quick


----------



## andersman02

Bloomington is half ice rink half nothing


----------



## Greenery

NorthernProServ;2080376 said:


> Yeah you would not believe the difference from 494 to 694. Lots around Edina were almost dry just patchy ice. Up in Brooklyn Park complete mess, nothing but frozen slush and ice


That's what I saw also. EP was mostly dry while Plymouth had more ice than I expected and nothing at home.


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;2080385 said:


> So am I. I just started my Christmas shopping anyway lol


Started and finished my shopping earlier tonight.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;2080395 said:


> Started and finished my shopping earlier tonight.


Kohls was my one stop shop at 1am. Worked out great.


----------



## Polarismalibu

unit28;2080390 said:


> Walmart has taken down everything.......
> 
> And put out valentine's junk yesterday


That's just wrong. What's worse is Menards having all there outdoor section put away and Christmas stuff out end of September


----------



## skorum03

Done. Nothing broken. That snow was way heavy earlier tonight.


----------



## CityGuy

24° cloudy, light breeze


----------



## CityGuy

Well they don't know.

Nothing to 8" possibe.


----------



## dieselplw

Ironwood-Mn;2080364 said:


> I have been asked to bid several projects at menards (new construction) and turned them down. Contract stipulates all material bought to be theirs and 10% (if I recall correctly) of payment was to be store credit. I said no thanks.


Yea no thanks


----------



## CityGuy

Sven says an 1 maybe 2 and his graphic shows .6


----------



## SnowGuy73

24° windy, overcast.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2080410 said:


> Well they don't know.
> 
> Nothing to 8" possibe.


They have the maximum total map for my total on my app


----------



## unit28

Better check the 300mb js fri-sat


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

6 calls for salt in 8 minutes.


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2080352 said:


> I'm in the same boat. I don't know what happened to me but if I drink coffee right now I will be on the toilet within 30 minutes. It never used to be like that and I have no idea why it changed.


Have you drank water from an unknown source? Lake, River, stream, pond?
Guardia can have that effect.


----------



## millsaps118

LwnmwrMan22;2080468 said:


> 6 calls for salt in 8 minutes.


From places that you didn't treat last night?


----------



## unit28

This one @ 500mb is neat

Very telling, with
a big X mark's the spot on it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

millsaps118;2080471 said:


> From places that you didn't treat last night?


These are all "on call".


----------



## millsaps118

I see. I have a few of those too, lucky for me they are all closed today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drove past a bank I salted last night. Doesn't even look like I did anything.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2080475 said:


> These are all "on call".


This and i sent most emails and texts about 6pm no answer and they always answer to chrap now they all want it done right now.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;2080503 said:


> Drove past a bank I salted last night. Doesn't even look like I did anything.


We cleaned up the bulk of slush first then salted. There was just so much liquid to just salt unless they were high traffic lots. Did a full push and salt on two that were closed. Only a half inch of slush but salt wouldn't have burned it off especially with no traffic


----------



## IDST

LwnmwrMan22;2080503 said:


> Drove past a bank I salted last night. Doesn't even look like I did anything.


Need some help. I'm in love with my Swenson.

So nice too load up thousands of pounds instead of 500 @ a time


----------



## IDST

If anyone ever needs salt in the middle of the night give me a shout. I've got plenty of clear lane on hand.


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;2080470 said:


> Have you drank water from an unknown source? Lake, River, stream, pond?
> Guardia can have that effect.


Now that you mention it, yes I did. I helped a buddy take out his boat lift and while we were doing it he slipped and dropped his end which caused me to go under. I swallowed a bunch of water. It was funny at the time but now you've got me thinking...


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2080503 said:


> Drove past a bank I salted last night. Doesn't even look like I did anything.


Did you apply enough or did it get washed away?


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2080410 said:


> Well they don't know.
> 
> Nothing to 8" possibe.


So pretty much a 50/50 chance of the 4 they are predicting lol


----------



## Ranger620

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2080523 said:


> We cleaned up the bulk of slush first then salted. There was just so much liquid to just salt unless they were high traffic lots. Did a full push and salt on two that were closed. Only a half inch of slush but salt wouldn't have burned it off especially with no traffic


I wish I could have scraped the last down first. With a lot of cars it froze before they cleared out


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2080438 said:


> They have the maximum total map for my total on my app


1-3 and 2-4 here


----------



## qualitycut

A few places i seen get blasted with salt yesterday still are not completely clear


----------



## Bill1090

I'm at 1/2"-1" for this afternoon thru tonight.


----------



## qualitycut

Meteo is slow updating


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2080544 said:


> Did you apply enough or did it get washed away?


There was so much slop, probably should have scraped it first. Refreeze.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Northern Salt is busy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

There might be some over weight trucks running around right now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

GFS believes, but the NAM doesn't.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2080473 said:


> This one @ 500mb is neat
> 
> Very telling, with
> a big X mark's the spot on it.


Looks like right over Lwnmwrman...?

You think this is finally something we get to slam dunk plow? I really hope so...


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2080589 said:


> Northern Salt is busy.


So it's cub. Lots of yoga pants out though


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2080592 said:


> Looks like right over Lwnmwrman...?
> 
> You think this is finally something we get to slam dunk plow? I really hope so...


Is it ever? Did you see the nws post CityGuy put up?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2080548 said:


> I wish I could have scraped the last down first. With a lot of cars it froze before they cleared out


Same problem here


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2080595 said:


> Is it ever? Did you see the nws post CityGuy put up?


Yeah... not exactly encouraging...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2080597 said:


> Yeah... not exactly encouraging...


And you saw the NAM?? If that jet stream goes 40 miles north, we are in rain again.


----------



## NorthernProServ

2 Churches have called so far for salt.

One is a on call other is a new one.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jagext;2080531 said:


> If anyone ever needs salt in the middle of the night give me a shout. I've got plenty of clear lane on hand.


That woulda been nice to know last night lol


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2080589 said:


> Northern Salt is busy.


I'm trying to decide do I go there today or wait till the storm.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2080606 said:


> I'm trying to decide do I go there today or wait till the storm.


Ahhh i think you know the answer to that lol


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2080600 said:


> And you saw the NAM?? If that jet stream goes 40 miles north, we are in rain again.


Yeah yeah... Of course we can't get a good storm when 1) It's the weekend and 2) a holiday weekend where half the stuff is closed...

The negativity in this town sucks!

Edit: At least the 12z GFS is still on board...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckar...13&compaction=on&mean_mt=on&max_mt=on&mean=on

odd that NWS is the highest. totals seem low


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I have come to the conclusion that if you were able to salt with this snow/rain and didn't is the difference between a professional and a hack. unfortunantly I am the later


----------



## djagusch

Why is it after I do a salt call, putz at the shop most of the morning, plow the house, and neighbors. I come inside eat some lunch on the couch. Then get another fn salt call. It's been icy all morning, it hasn't changed but now since they went ouside for lunch, it's slick out.

Just was ready for a nap.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

djagusch;2080618 said:


> Why is it after I do a salt call, putz at the shop most of the morning, plow the house, and neighbors. I come inside eat some lunch on the couch. Then get another fn salt call. It's been icy all morning, it hasn't changed but now since they went ouside for lunch, it's slick out.
> 
> Just was ready for a nap.


probably were hoping it would warm up and melt like other snows this year


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;2080618 said:


> Why is it after I do a salt call, putz at the shop most of the morning, plow the house, and neighbors. I come inside eat some lunch on the couch. Then get another fn salt call. It's been icy all morning, it hasn't changed but now since they went ouside for lunch, it's slick out.
> 
> Just was ready for a nap.


Cause it might melt and they can save a few bucks.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2080619 said:


> probably were hoping it would warm up and melt like other snows this year


Exactly most of these people check the weather for snow and dont pay attention to the temps.


----------



## andersman02

Other then having 0 tread on the salt truck....I love salting payuppayuppayup

couple pucker up moments


----------



## NorthernProServ

............


----------



## NorthernProServ




----------



## albhb3

NorthernProServ;2080628 said:


>


That will change


----------



## IDST

Polarismalibu;2080605 said:


> That woulda been nice to know last night lol


Well at least now you know!


----------



## IDST

jimslawnsnow;2080616 said:


> I have come to the conclusion that if you were able to salt with this snow/rain and didn't is the difference between a professional and a hack. unfortunantly I am the later


I rubbed it in the assistant managers face this morning (jokingly). He asked my why I salted at five yesterday afternoon. Told me to ask first. I said if you want an ice rink in the morning I won't do it next time. The manager was just laughing when I walked in. He knew what was coming for his second!


----------



## NorthernProServ

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/minneapolis-wintry-mix-to-make/54355452

"Snow is forecast to fall in the evening hours and into Saturday morning, potentially dropping 1 to 2 inches of snow across the area, according to AccuWeather Meteorologist Maggie Samuhel."

Yet there extended forecast shows 3-6"


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2080612 said:


> Ahhh i think you know the answer to that lol


I know I know. Just no time today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;2080647 said:


> http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/minneapolis-wintry-mix-to-make/54355452
> 
> "Snow is forecast to fall in the evening hours and into Saturday morning, potentially dropping 1 to 2 inches of snow across the area, according to AccuWeather Meteorologist Maggie Samuhel."
> 
> Yet there extended forecast shows 3-6"


1-2" per hour, total duration, 48 minutes.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just had two more calls. Stuff is starting to melt on its own now.

Gonna have to hope Northern is open tomorrow night / Saturday.


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2080541 said:


> Now that you mention it, yes I did. I helped a buddy take out his boat lift and while we were doing it he slipped and dropped his end which caused me to go under. I swallowed a bunch of water. It was funny at the time but now you've got me thinking...


Buddy had it....he couldn't eat French dressing or spaghetti sauce without an explosion. Lakes are generally ok as the UV rays of the sun kill it but shore lines can contain it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak says 5-8"


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2080654 said:


> Just had two more calls. Stuff is starting to melt on its own now.
> 
> Gonna have to hope Northern is open tomorrow night / Saturday.


That's what I'm hoping on. Couldn't make time to go today. I have no bulk and one bag left


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2080659 said:


> That's what I'm hoping on. Couldn't make time to go today. I have no bulk and one bag left


Burned through 56 bags so far this morning.

This new pallet is 300% better than the first two. Too bad they charged my card $50 more than my slip says.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2080658 said:


> Novak says 5-8"


So nothing again.


----------



## qualitycut

According to novaks map any shift north and im in ice


----------



## qualitycut

Crazy, 26° and stuffs melting


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2080661 said:


> Burned through 56 bags so far this morning.
> 
> This new pallet is 300% better than the first two. Too bad they charged my card $50 more than my slip says.


I guess the next load will be $50 off when you bring in both....


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2080666 said:


> Crazy, 26° and stuffs melting


That sun is getting stronger every day now..... :laughing:


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2080650 said:


> I know I know. Just no time today.


I think he means you should take the standard Quality stance of nothing or rain will happen and you won't need salt


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2080666 said:


> Crazy, 26° and stuffs melting


For as much salt as I put down in **** rapids and fridley you would think it would melt faster but no such little close. Yet


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2080670 said:


> I think he means you should take the standard Quality stance of nothing or rain will happen and you won't need salt


Lol. No meant today and i have been right so far


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2080674 said:


> Lol. No meant today and i have been right so far


For you.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ummmmmm...... Dave Dahl says 1-3".


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;2080659 said:


> That's what I'm hoping on. Couldn't make time to go today. I have no bulk and one bag left


We should all go in together and buy a truck load worth. ..do they give more of a discount for that?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2080677 said:


> Ummmmmm...... Dave Dahl says 1-3".


Yup then tomorrow will be 0-2 lol


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2080679 said:


> We should all go in together and buy a truck load worth. ..do they give more of a discount for that?


My buddy delivers fir nsi. Should hijack a load lol


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2080681 said:


> My buddy delivers fir nsi. Should hijack a load lol


Sounds good to me... we would all be on the news for stealing Salt pretty pathetic lol


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2080676 said:


> For you.......


Hey i dont care about you.


----------



## dieselplw

Lwnmwr did you have to plow your schools?


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2080682 said:


> Sounds good to me... we would all be on the news for stealing Salt pretty pathetic lol


Yea i wonder how much an end dump full is worth. Looking at prison time probably


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2080658 said:


> Novak says 5-8"


Sure hope he's right! 6+" of snow would give me a great return!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

dieselplw;2080684 said:


> Lwnmwr did you have to plow your schools?


No, not even 1/2" here.


----------



## Bill1090

Novak just burned the NWS guy......


----------



## dieselplw

cbservicesllc;2080689 said:


> Sure hope he's right! 6+" of snow would give me a great return!


That would be nice!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;2080679 said:


> We should all go in together and buy a truck load worth. ..do they give more of a discount for that?


For North Pro + is drops from $7.40 to $6.60 ish.

Djaug and I talk about that all the time. I just don't have room for 8 pallets.

4 pallets?? Split a truck 4 ways, yeah, I'd be in and could pick it up from anyone's spot


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2080661 said:


> Burned through 56 bags so far this morning.
> 
> This new pallet is 300% better than the first two. Too bad they charged my card $50 more than my slip says.


What was wrong with the first two? On my first load I have to say we had a ton of bags ripping open on the side seams if you even looked at them wrong...


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2080670 said:


> I think he means you should take the standard Quality stance of nothing or rain will happen and you won't need salt


Think this is the one time he's not saying that lol


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2080688 said:


> Yea i wonder how much an end dump full is worth. Looking at prison time probably


Definitely over the $500 felony mark... Probably like $3k?


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2080679 said:


> We should all go in together and buy a truck load worth. ..do they give more of a discount for that?


I could ask...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2080693 said:


> For North Pro + is drops from $7.40 to $6.60 ish.
> 
> Djaug and I talk about that all the time. I just don't have room for 8 pallets.
> 
> 4 pallets?? Split a truck 4 ways, yeah, I'd be in and could pick it up from anyone's spot


Sounds like you, me, northpro, and polaris could easily do it


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2080699 said:


> Sounds like you, me, northpro, and polaris could easily do it


18 pallets per truck load right ?

Split by 4 or 5 guys easily doable


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2080698 said:


> I could ask...


See what they say of you don't mind.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2080693 said:


> For North Pro + is drops from $7.40 to $6.60 ish.
> 
> Djaug and I talk about that all the time. I just don't have room for 8 pallets.
> 
> 4 pallets?? Split a truck 4 ways, yeah, I'd be in and could pick it up from anyone's spot


I'd be in for sure if you need another guy...

Been through 2 pallets already I should have a use for it.


----------



## unit28

That x is a roadblock

500mb splits here


----------



## NorthernProServ

unit28;2080704 said:


> That x is a roadblock
> 
> 500mb splits here


So hang on with getting 18 pallets of salt ?


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2080699 said:


> Sounds like you, me, northpro, and polaris could easily do it


Yep I would be in on that for sure.


----------



## unit28

It's got fade written on it attm
Need to check wind profile
Without a vortex it won't wrap
Any southerly wind can push it north


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2080709 said:


> It's got fade written on it attm
> Need to check wind profile
> Without a vortex it won't wrap
> Any southerly wind can push it north


Which is why most everyone else is at 1-3, NWS is at 4" and Novak is becoming Frankie McDonald's buddy.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;2080708 said:


> Yep I would be in on that for sure.


I've only used northpro on lots, you guys use + ?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2080713 said:


> Which is why most everyone else is at 1-3, NWS is at 4" and Novak is becoming Frankie McDonald's buddy.


If he didnt rea here I would copy and paste units post and sound smart


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;2080714 said:


> I've only used northpro on lots, you guys use + ?


I can use either. I like the plus for walks, with the green tint so you can see it was applied.

If everyone wanted to run straight Pro, that's fine.

What happens on the next truck load when 1/2 of us still have 2 pallets left??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got about 5 more bags to spread then heading home to turn on the Yule Log.

Looks like the snow should hold off enough where there won't be too much work Saturday morning


----------



## qualitycut

Novak deleted those posts lol


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2080720 said:


> I can use either. I like the plus for walks, with the green tint so you can see it was applied.
> 
> If everyone wanted to run straight Pro, that's fine.
> 
> What happens on the next truck load when 1/2 of us still have 2 pallets left??


Sounds like there's enough guys to keep going with it even if 1 or 2 can't


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2080725 said:


> Sounds like there's enough guys to keep going with it even if 1 or 2 can't


I know. My comment was a bit tongue in cheek.

Back at the first place I salted for a site check. I'm down to blacktop where there's traffic. Where there isn't much, it's still icy, although broken up.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2080726 said:


> I know. My comment was a bit tongue in cheek.
> 
> Back at the first place I salted for a site check. I'm down to blacktop where there's traffic. Where there isn't much, it's still icy, although broken up.


I used pro plus this morning. Within minutes it was wet


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2080729 said:


> I used pro plus this morning. Within minutes it was wet


You using a super sack?? How does it keep from clumping once you open the sack?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2080729 said:


> I used pro plus this morning. Within minutes it was wet


Buddy used straight salt lasnight on one of mine and same thing. I would think at these temps it wouldn't matter much colder yea


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2080730 said:


> You using a super sack?? How does it keep from clumping once you open the sack?


I had some bags left over I used. Still looking for a vbox


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2080714 said:


> I've only used northpro on lots, you guys use + ?


I use plus on everything... works fantastic


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2080740 said:


> I had some bags left over I used. Still looking for a vbox


That one my buddy has is a good deal. Fits in a short box.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2080745 said:


> That one my buddy has is a good deal. Fits in a short box.


How much???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Checked my bank that looked like I didn't do anything
Where they had traffic, that was down to blacktop. The outer areas needed salting again.


----------



## cbservicesllc

I've got an email into Northern, I could probably hold it at my shop until people could pick it up.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2080746 said:


> How much???


2500 or 2800 cant remember western tornado electric motor all Rebuilt new chain


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2080720 said:


> I can use either. I like the plus for walks, with the green tint so you can see it was applied.
> 
> If everyone wanted to run straight Pro, that's fine.
> 
> What happens on the next truck load when 1/2 of us still have 2 pallets left??


Yeah I do North on the lots and + on the walks.

I would be good for the North pro too.

Going off my price sheet from this fall

North pro is 5.92 bag /truck
north pro + is 6.88 bag /truck

17 pallets per truck


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Heading home. Everyone enjoy your celebrations tonight. Merry Christmas.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2080750 said:


> 2500 or 2800 cant remember western tornado electric motor all Rebuilt new chain


I was really interested until I heard the earlier ones had some issues


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2080760 said:


> Heading home. Everyone enjoy your celebrations tonight. Merry Christmas.


Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2080762 said:


> I was really interested until I heard the earlier ones had some issues


Like what?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2080764 said:


> Like what?


Do they have wiring and controllers?

I don't remember. It was others on here who said it when you first mentioned it


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2080768 said:


> Do they have wiring and controllers?
> 
> I don't remember. It was others on here who said it when you first mentioned it


I dont remember anyone on here saying anything about them having any issues. Dont they all have controls and wires?

All i remember were people saying yhings about snow ex and just saying that was the older model. I think its a 12 or 13


----------



## ryde307

NorthernProServ;2080679 said:


> We should all go in together and buy a truck load worth. ..do they give more of a discount for that?





cbservicesllc;2080699 said:


> Sounds like you, me, northpro, and polaris could easily do it





NorthernProServ;2080700 said:


> 18 pallets per truck load right ?
> 
> Split by 4 or 5 guys easily doable





TKLAWN;2080703 said:


> I'd be in for sure if you need another guy...
> 
> Been through 2 pallets already I should have a use for it.


Where were all of you this fall when I was looking for truck loads?
Here is pricing from NSI this fall.
One Truck 10 Trucks

North Pro $5.92/bag $5.72/bag

North Pro Plus $6.88/bag $6.68/bag

NP Professional $9.18/bag $8.98/bag

If anyone ever needs a pallet we keep a fair amount on hand. Bulk as well. Can load both in Hopkins.



NorthernProServ;2080763 said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!


You as well.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2080770 said:


> I dont remember anyone on here saying anything about them having any issues. Dont they all have controls and wires?
> 
> All i remember were people saying yhings about snow ex and just saying that was the older model. I think its a 12 or 13


I don't know if they do. It's your buddy who's selling it. It seems Noone includes them in the sale is the reason I'm asking


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;2080772 said:


> Where were all of you this fall when I was looking for truck loads?
> Here is pricing from NSI this fall.
> One Truck 10 Trucks
> 
> North Pro $5.92/bag $5.72/bag
> 
> North Pro Plus $6.88/bag $6.68/bag
> 
> NP Professional $9.18/bag $8.98/bag
> 
> If anyone ever needs a pallet we keep a fair amount on hand. Bulk as well. Can load both in Hopkins.
> 
> You as well.


I told Ranger to call you last night when he was looking for bulk.


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;2080776 said:


> I told Ranger to call you last night when he was looking for bulk.


And I did and he helped me out


----------



## ryde307

Green Grass;2080776 said:


> I told Ranger to call you last night when he was looking for bulk.


He did. It worked out and was able to get him some.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2080775 said:


> I don't know if they do. It's your buddy who's selling it. It seems Noone includes them in the sale is the reason I'm asking


Ooo gotcha, thought you meant the wires and controllers had problems


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2080779 said:


> He did. It worked out and was able to get him some.


Hope you charged him double


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2080781 said:


> Ooo gotcha, thought you meant the wires and controllers had problems


Go back to page 9002 bano talks about earlier ones having problems.

So is the wiring and controllers included?


----------



## djagusch

jimslawnsnow;2080784 said:


> Go back to page 9002 bano talks about earlier ones having problems.
> 
> So is the wiring and controllers included?


If you go on Craigs they are on there. Pics, wiring, etc.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2080784 said:


> Go back to page 9002 bano talks about earlier ones having problems.
> 
> So is the wiring and controllers included?


Everything is. I think hes still selling them they were sitting in his shop still.


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;2080786 said:


> If you go on Craigs they are on there. Pics, wiring, etc.


Oh i couldnt find the add.

Edit found it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

djagusch;2080786 said:


> If you go on Craigs they are on there. Pics, wiring, etc.


I searched and couldn't find it

Found it


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2080760 said:


> Heading home. Everyone enjoy your celebrations tonight. Merry Christmas.


Merry Christmas to you all as well!


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2080719 said:


> If he didnt rea here I would copy and paste units post and sound smart


Plus

I am him


----------



## TKLAWN

unit28;2080793 said:


> Plus
> 
> I am him


Haha!

Doubt it, mm forecaster maybe....

Merry Christmas to everyone as well!


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2080750 said:


> 2500 or 2800 cant remember western tornado electric motor all Rebuilt new chain


It is the old style though......


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2080768 said:


> Do they have wiring and controllers?
> 
> I don't remember. It was others on here who said it when you first mentioned it


Bano was the one who knows the details....


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2080782 said:


> Hope you charged him double


Told him I'd pay triple but put your name on the invoice


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2080772 said:


> Where were all of you this fall when I was looking for truck loads?
> Here is pricing from NSI this fall.
> One Truck 10 Trucks
> 
> North Pro $5.92/bag $5.72/bag
> 
> North Pro Plus $6.88/bag $6.68/bag
> 
> NP Professional $9.18/bag $8.98/bag
> 
> If anyone ever needs a pallet we keep a fair amount on hand. Bulk as well. Can load both in Hopkins.
> 
> You as well.


Somehow I must have missed that...


----------



## ryde307

Ranger620;2080799 said:


> Told him I'd pay triple but put your name on the invoice


I put him on credit with the max rate of 28% or whatever it is per day.


----------



## unit28

TKLAWN;2080794 said:


> Haha!
> 
> Doubt it, mm forecaster maybe....
> 
> Merry Christmas to everyone as well!


Ask Novak where the 500hpa vorticity track goes
Friday night

Time to open some holiday cheer


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;2080334 said:


> Yes I was.......waiting for directions.
> :laughing:
> You know why.
> 
> News said bano got 2.6"


Around 2" in spots, but none of my spots......


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2080813 said:


> ask novak where the 500hpa vorticity track goes
> friday night
> 
> time to open some holiday cheer


k............


----------



## banonea

skorum03;2080400 said:


> Done. Nothing broken. That snow was way heavy earlier tonight.


Wish I could say the same......:realmad::realmad::realmad::realmad:


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2080820 said:


> Wish I could say the same......:realmad::realmad::realmad::realmad:


Mom says you have an icy mess down there?


----------



## CityGuy

Sounds like this snow may actually happen. Its more a matter of track for how much.


----------



## skorum03

banonea;2080820 said:


> Wish I could say the same......:realmad::realmad::realmad::realmad:


What's broken?


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2080818 said:


> k............


No response. You'll have to ask again lol


----------



## info4tim

Doughboy12;2080470 said:


> Have you drank water from an unknown source? Lake, River, stream, pond?
> Guardia can have that effect.


MickeyDs n Starbucks does that to me Every time!


----------



## CityGuy

From fb.
Caption was hooked up to a Ford and committed suicide.


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;2080833 said:


> From fb.
> Caption was hooked up to a Ford and committed suicide.


FYI that's a dodge not a ford you silly Chevy guy. At least the dodge guys can tell the difference lol


----------



## CityGuy

Throwing some salt yesterday.


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;2080835 said:


> FYI that's a dodge not a ford you silly Chevy guy. At least the dodge guys can tell the difference lol


You are correct. Just relaying what it says and had to zoom my phone in.


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;2080839 said:


> You are correct. Just relaying what it says and had to zoom my phone in.


Took me a minute on the phone too. Lol. Getting old my eyes aren't what they used to be


----------



## CityGuy

Tight fit at one of our shops.


----------



## Bill1090

Ho Ho Ho Merry Christmas!


----------



## unit28

Ranger620;2080831 said:


> No response. You'll have to ask again lol


Eating dinner


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2080838 said:


> Throwing some salt yesterday.


Looks like bare pavement


----------



## cbservicesllc

info4tim;2080832 said:


> MickeyDs n Starbucks does that to me Every time!


Thanks for visiting!


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

Ranger620;2080835 said:


> FYI that's a dodge not a ford you silly Chevy guy. At least the dodge guys can tell the difference lol


It could be a Studebaker for all the Chevrolet fans care. All they know is that it is non GM. Just to clarify, I am a Chevrolet fan.


----------



## qualitycut

Whats the 2m temp? Above the surface temp? Anyway thats at 32 degress


----------



## qualitycut

Here we go again

freezing drizzle cloudy with periods of snow Saturday that could mix with freezing drizzle at times especially in the southern suburbs.* Snow accumulations will range from 2" to 4" with the highest amounts in the northern Metro.*


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;2080848 said:


> Looks like bare pavement


More to get Apex down the centerline.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2080857 said:


> Here we go again
> 
> freezing drizzle cloudy with periods of snow Saturday that could mix with freezing drizzle at times especially in the southern suburbs.* Snow accumulations will range from 2" to 4" with the highest amounts in the northern Metro.*


I'll take 2.5, 4.5, or 6.5...


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2080860 said:


> I'll take 2.5, 4.5, or 6.5...


Let's just make it easy and get an Even 3/4"


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2080784 said:


> Go back to page 9002 bano talks about earlier ones having problems.
> 
> So is the wiring and controllers included?


what is your issue?


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2080860 said:


> I'll take 2.5, 4.5, or 6.5...


She would be happy with 2.5

Bam!


----------



## Doughboy12

Like everyone said.....Merry Christmas and thanks for all the advice this year.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2080862 said:


> what is your issue?


I don't have one. You said the earlier ones had problems


----------



## SSS Inc.

NAM is up to 2". 



Oh yeah.....Merry Christmas!! 


#Yule Log

#winterweatheradvisory is pointed right at us....


----------



## SSS Inc.

I knew I shouldn't have gotten up at 4. Gonna fall asleep and I still have to wrap presents.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2080878 said:


> NAM is up to 2".
> 
> Oh yeah.....Merry Christmas!!
> 
> #Yule Log
> 
> #winterweatheradvisory is pointed right at us....


Waiting for the RAP that cafer has been right every time.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2080885 said:


> Waiting for the RAP that cafer has been right every time.


I'm waiting for the wife to go to bed so I can wrap some presents.

Early VRAC 10.8"


----------



## snowman55

Afraid to look at the salt bin. Sure we about emptied it. Hope I got enough for the weekend. 

Merry Christmas to all, even the happy homeowners, and government employees.


----------



## Doughboy12

snowman55;2080888 said:


> Afraid to look at the salt bin. Sure we about emptied it. Hope I got enough for the weekend.
> 
> Merry Christmas to all, even the happy homeowners, and government employees.


Gee thanks for the shout out..!


----------



## andersman02

my father in law got me an AR15 for Xmas, what type of laws are in place for handling, carrying etc for these? I have my permit but couldn't find anything specific for these


----------



## Camden

andersman02;2080891 said:


> my father in law got me an AR15 for Xmas, what type of laws are in place for handling, carrying etc for these? I have my permit but couldn't find anything specific for these


As far as I know, you treat it like any other firearm. I have an original AR from Bushmaster that's never been fired. 
I'm waiting for them to be outlawed before I try to get rid of it.


----------



## Green Grass

sss inc.;2080886 said:


> i'm waiting for the wife to go to bed so i can wrap some presents.
> 
> Early vrac 10.8"


vrac 5.4"........


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;2080894 said:


> As far as I know, you treat it like any other firearm. I have an original AR from Bushmaster that's never been fired.
> I'm waiting for them to be outlawed before I try to get rid of it.


Should have sold it a few years ago when they peaked and were hard to get. I have a few friends that sold theirs for nearly double what they paid for it


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;2080904 said:


> Should have sold it a few years ago when they peaked and were hard to get. I have a few friends that sold theirs for nearly double what they paid for it


I'm in no hurry. One of these days there will be a total ban on them and that's when I'll cash in.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2080878 said:


> NAM is up to 2".
> 
> Oh yeah.....Merry Christmas!!
> 
> #Yule Log
> 
> #winterweatheradvisory is pointed right at us....


GFS is going up Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2080886 said:


> I'm waiting for the wife to go to bed so I can wrap some presents.
> 
> Early VRAC 10.8"


Ha slow down on the egg nog man sounding like the dr


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2080913 said:


> GFS is going up Thumbs Up


Always does, was at like 5 last time . Not trying to bust your balls


----------



## qualitycut

snowman55;2080888 said:


> Afraid to look at the salt bin. Sure we about emptied it. Hope I got enough for the weekend.
> 
> Merry Christmas to all, even the happy homeowners, and government employees.


So nice of you to include everyone. Merry Christmas


----------



## cbservicesllc

cbservicesllc;2080913 said:


> GFS is going up Thumbs Up


Thought it would be up a bit more...


----------



## Drakeslayer

cbservicesllc;2080919 said:


> Thought it would be up a bit more...


So not 10.8"?


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2080917 said:


> Always does, was at like 5 last time . Not trying to bust your balls


Hey, you can still get 1 inch... haha


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2080920 said:


> So not 10.8"?


Not on the meteogram anyway... but more moisture or few degrees colder, never know! 10.8 I'd make bank! payup payup payup


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2080922 said:


> Not on the meteogram anyway... but more moisture or few degrees colder, never know! 10.8 I'd make bank! payup payup payup


Me too!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2080923 said:


> Me too!


Precisely!!


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2080921 said:


> Hey, you can still get 1 inch... haha


Hey works for me buddy. You all can get 10 plus


----------



## qualitycut

Well found a bar open


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2080928 said:


> Well found a bar open


Gonna Uber ride home again?


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2080932 said:


> Gonna Uber ride home again?


Took uber here, can't drink tomorrow or Saturday lol


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2080933 said:


> Took uber here, can't drink tomorrow or Saturday lol


It is tomorrow! Lol cheers


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2080935 said:


> It is tomorrow! Lol cheers


Ha touche, merry Christmas


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2080928 said:


> Well found a bar open


Nice! Fun way to start Christmas. Merry Christmas!

Merry Christmas to everyone else as well!


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2080928 said:


> Well found a bar open


Several years back I went to Alary's on Christmas Eve about now... No one in there and the talent was amazing...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2080938 said:


> Several years back I went to Alary's on Christmas Eve about now... No one in there and the talent was amazing...


Thats where you meet your wife

Snowing here


----------



## Greenery

Merry Christmas guys.


----------



## qualitycut

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## unit28

180% chance.....


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2080948 said:


> 180% chance.....


Of what?.......


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2080948 said:


> 180% chance.....


30 mile north shift nothing for quality


----------



## qualitycut

Should probably go to bed but the neighbor's bar is to stocked


----------



## SnowGuy73

28° calm, cloudy.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Merry Christmas, all.


----------



## qualitycut

#winterisover


----------



## qualitycut

Gfs down 2 inches


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Merry Christmas! God rest ye merry gentleman...
for tomorrow we shall not.....it will be plow time.
Maybe.....at this time.


----------



## qualitycut

MNPLOWCO;2080958 said:


> Merry Christmas! God rest ye merry gentleman...
> for tomorrow we shall not.....it will be plow time.
> Maybe.....at this time.


He rises from the dead! !!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

So 0 to 4-6 wtf?

https://m.facebook.com/NWSTwinCitie...2513291552/1088017167898411/?type=3&source=48


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2080955 said:


> Merry Christmas, all.


Same to you.


----------



## CityGuy

25° mostly cloudy


----------



## qualitycut

1.8 for me early vrac


----------



## MNPLOWCO

qualitycut;2080959 said:


> He rises from the dead! !!!!!


That would be "Easter" you silly man.


----------



## Green Grass

Merry Christmas to all. I love waking up to a loud bang sound in the house. Now I just need to figure out what made the noise.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2080971 said:


> Merry Christmas to all. I love waking up to a loud bang sound in the house. Now I just need to figure out what made the noise.


Uh oh. Need some help?


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2080979 said:


> Uh oh. Need some help?


I don't think so I looked for a hour already and can't figure out what made the noise


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2080985 said:


> I don't think so I looked for a hour already and can't figure out what made the noise


Let me know. I'm home all day.


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like the snow starts around 1800 and goes all day tomorrow too according the my hourly.


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;2080995 said:


> Looks like the snow starts around 1800 and goes all day tomorrow too according the my hourly.


1 to 3 tonight, 2 to 4 tomorrow


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Merry Christmas all. 

NWS has me at less than inch tonight and 1"-2" tomorrow day


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;2080998 said:


> Merry Christmas all.
> 
> NWS has me at less than inch tonight and 1"-2" tomorrow day


Southerlies keeping it wet there

Here
Looks to hit a roadblock 
I bet that other guy was high
On his totals and locking it in

He needs to quit charging people imo
My guess is somewhere in between 1-3 for grins


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2080996 said:


> 1 to 3 tonight, 2 to 4 tomorrow


Bring it!...


----------



## SnowGuy73

unit28;2081002 said:


> Southerlies keeping it wet there
> 
> Here
> Looks to hit a roadblock
> I bet that other guy was high
> On his totals and locking it in
> 
> He needs to quit charging people imo
> My guess is somewhere in between 1-3 for grins


I'd be happy with 3" ending late Saturday, very early Sunday.


----------



## albhb3

5-8 now


----------



## Doughboy12

albhb3;2081011 said:


> 5-8 now


I saw that.........but it still goes as low a 0 for some of us.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2080957 said:


> Gfs down 2 inches


That's disappointing...


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2080960 said:


> So 0 to 4-6 wtf?
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/NWSTwinCitie...2513291552/1088017167898411/?type=3&source=48


Yeah... I kind of like that they do that now... but I think they should have gotten rid of the bottom few models out of the 60 they compare... I wouldn't think 0 is very plausible...


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2081002 said:


> Southerlies keeping it wet there
> 
> Here
> Looks to hit a roadblock
> I bet that other guy was high
> On his totals and locking it in
> 
> He needs to quit charging people imo
> My guess is somewhere in between 1-3 for grins


Oh Buuuuuuuuuuuurn!

But seriously... I'm hoping for the high end of that...


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2080995 said:


> Looks like the snow starts around 1800 and goes all day tomorrow too according the my hourly.


More so midnight and after


----------



## IDST

Green Grass;2080971 said:


> Merry Christmas to all. I love waking up to a loud bang sound in the house. Now I just need to figure out what made the noise.


Thanksgiving at the in-laws we were sitting watching football and a window in the kitchen shattered. Inside pane only. No cats either.


----------



## Camden

Are you guys following the Novak post where he's arguing with a guy from the NWS? Novak should just block him and move on.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;2081029 said:


> Are you guys following the Novak post where he's arguing with a guy from the NWS? Novak should just block him and move on.


Maybe it's purposely an argument


----------



## Greenery

"Weather guys arguing about who is more wrong" 

Pure gold there.


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;2081032 said:


> Maybe it's purposely an argument


Don't worry about that.......

stay focused
We have quality to worry about
He finally put up his first vrac of the season


----------



## Green Grass

jagext;2081028 said:


> Thanksgiving at the in-laws we were sitting watching football and a window in the kitchen shattered. Inside pane only. No cats either.


I should check all the window panes


----------



## unit28

Oh boy
Satellite down attm

Goes13 satt,
Helps show water vapor


----------



## Camden

Greenery;2081043 said:


> "Weather guys arguing about who is more wrong"
> 
> Pure gold there.
> 
> Novaks a ******


Very funny stuff but I think it's classless to go on someone's page like that and start trouble. If Novak didn't do it for a living it wouldn't irritate me as much but just imagine getting heckled at your job...who does that?


----------



## TKLAWN

Dry slot.....


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;2081049 said:


> Very funny stuff but I think it's classless to go on someone's page like that and start trouble. If Novak didn't do it for a living it wouldn't irritate me as much but just imagine getting heckled at your job...who does that?


Where are you working I have plenty of free time. I am sure a couple of us can come heckle you at work.


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;2081051 said:


> Dry slot.....


Nope wet slot


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2081014 said:


> That's disappointing...


Nam Is Up. + I'm not sure where Quality got 2" unless his ratios are about 5:1.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2081057 said:


> Nam Is Up. + I'm not sure where Quality got 2" unless his ratios are about 5:1.


Maybe the little guy was cold this morning


----------



## Polarismalibu

My door magically got a big scratch in it last night.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;2081058 said:


> Maybe the little guy was cold this morning


----------



## albhb3

Green Grass;2081054 said:


> Where are you working I have plenty of free time. I am sure a couple of us can come heckle you at work.


Im pretty sure thats what you get throwing your biZ OUT there for a fee


----------



## Greenery

Camden;2081049 said:


> Very funny stuff but I think it's classless to go on someone's page like that and start trouble. If Novak didn't do it for a living it wouldn't irritate me as much but just imagine getting heckled at your job...who does that?


Did most of it get deleted? What I see is Novak arguing with himself.


----------



## Camden

Greenery;2081063 said:


> Did most of it get deleted? What I see is Novak arguing with himself.


It's still there. Here's how I see it...imagine that you're talking to a customer and standing behind you is a rep from Brickman saying that you don't know what you're talking about. 
That's what Novak is experiencing with that troll from the NWS.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;2081065 said:


> It's still there. Here's how I see it...imagine that you're talking to a customer and standing behind you is a rep from Brickman saying that you don't know what you're talking about.
> That's what Novak is experiencing with that troll from the NWS.


This exactly. This Jeff guy is an idiot.


----------



## unit28

Kenetics are low

Good mixing lines are at least 3ke
The line is 1ke
Where x marks the spot

Also the vortex is down at 700mb
Makes the colomn not as deep for higher ratios


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novaks map looks identical to what Cody had at 0600 this morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NAM up, GFS down. 

However, GFS popped 3" in for Tuesday now.

And yes unit, the other day you said to watch Tuesday.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://www.fox9.com/news/62533954-story

Pretty funny


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2081074 said:


> http://www.fox9.com/news/62533954-story
> 
> Pretty funny


Have we heard from quality this morning? Is this why he was up so late last night? Did he uber to the sex shop too? I wonder if it was "prime rate" uber charged him?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2081057 said:


> Nam Is Up. + I'm not sure where Quality got 2" unless his ratios are about 5:1.


Said down 2 inches as in from like 7 down to 5 or whatever


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2081076 said:


> Said down 2 inches as in from like 7 down to 5 or whatever


I think he meant your vrac of 1.8".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I figure we will have 4.8".

Hard part right now is to figure out if I need guys here in the morning, or if we wait.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2081072 said:


> NAM up, GFS down.
> 
> However, GFS popped 3" in for Tuesday now.
> 
> And yes unit, the other day you said to watch Tuesday.


You mean weeks ago......


----------



## unit28

I'm at 190% now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

20 miles north and quality misses again.


----------



## unit28

20 miles north and quality misses again.



. ......



all you have to do is connect the blue on the backside at the border
Then the map looks right


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2081029 said:


> Are you guys following the Novak post where he's arguing with a guy from the NWS? Novak should just block him and move on.


Is that the Jeff guy?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2081078 said:


> I think he meant your vrac of 1.8".


Well if been mainly right so far.

i dobt want to plow so thats why i went with under 2


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2081057 said:


> Nam Is Up. + I'm not sure where Quality got 2" unless his ratios are about 5:1.


I think he was saying it decreased by 2 inches


----------



## qualitycut

So according to the comments he knows camden and doughboy are on here if his hes the guy sitting right next to you comment meant what i took it as. Creeper


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2081094 said:


> I think he was saying it decreased by 2 inches


See us suburbanites know what we mean lol


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2081066 said:


> This exactly. This Jeff guy is an idiot.


Yeah... Some got deleted before I saw it, but then he posted something else last night... How sad for a guy gainfully employed by the government to take a shot at some guy on the internet...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2081079 said:


> I figure we will have 4.8".
> 
> Hard part right now is to figure out if I need guys here in the morning, or if we wait.


I really hope we get that...


----------



## albhb3

I dont see these comment on novak


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;2081087 said:


> Is that the Jeff guy?


Yes. I quite dislike the guy and I don't even know him.



qualitycut;2081095 said:


> So according to the comments he knows camden and doughboy are on here if his hes the guy sitting right next to you comment meant what i took it as. Creeper


He's nice to me, no doubt about that. I don't know him personally though.



cbservicesllc;2081097 said:


> Yeah... Some got deleted before I saw it, but then he posted something else last night... How sad for a guy gainfully employed by the government to take a shot at some guy on the internet...


BINGO!!!



albhb3;2081101 said:


> I dont see these comment on novak


They must've been deleted.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Man, even this close the forecast discussion is all over the place... I really hope we get 4+...


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;2081106 said:


> Man, even this close the forecast discussion is all over the place... I really hope we get 4+...


For me I don't care about the totals as much as I care about the timing. If I can somehow swing two pushes out of it I will be extremely happy. 2" tonight, 2" tomorrow? PERFECT!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2081105 said:


> Yes. I quite dislike the guy and I don't even know him.
> 
> He's nice to me, no doubt about that. I don't know him personally though.
> 
> BINGO!!!
> 
> They must've been deleted.


I know you mentioned brian on your post and then he said sitting right next to you. I took it as your both on plowsite


----------



## qualitycut

Novak deleted some of his own posts even


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;2081108 said:


> For me I don't care about the totals as much as I care about the timing. If I can somehow swing two pushes out of it I will be extremely happy. 2" tonight, 2" tomorrow? PERFECT!!!!


That would be perfect!


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2081112 said:


> That would be perfect!


Hey, speak for yourself!


----------



## dieselplw

Camden;2081108 said:


> For me I don't care about the totals as much as I care about the timing. If I can somehow swing two pushes out of it I will be extremely happy. 2" tonight, 2" tomorrow? PERFECT!!!!


Me too. I love it when it snows all day. Keep lots open go home eat a good dinner and have all night to clear it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2081115 said:


> Hey, speak for yourself!


Exactly.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2081108 said:


> For me I don't care about the totals as much as I care about the timing. If I can somehow swing two pushes out of it I will be extremely happy. 2" tonight, 2" tomorrow? PERFECT!!!!


That would be pretty sweet


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2081109 said:


> I know you mentioned brian on your post and then he said sitting right next to you. I took it as your both on plowsite


Yeah it took me a second to put that all together until I looked at Brian's profile pic...


----------



## djagusch

I think quality needs to market seasonal contracts to people with heated driveways only. That way he never needs to plow.


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;2081128 said:


> I think quality needs to market seasonal contracts to people with heated driveways only. That way he never needs to plow.


Lol, its hard to want to plow when you get paid not to


----------



## jimslawnsnow

breakfast burritos for lunch here


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2081130 said:


> Lol, its hard to want to plow when you get paid not to


I should have tried to switch everyone a couple years ago when I went out 30 some times. I am still signing pre pay seasonals for this year


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2081131 said:


> breakfast burritos for lunch here


My mom made those this morning, was supposed to go over there. Missed them. Pissed


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2081133 said:


> My mom made those this morning, was supposed to go over there. Missed them. Pissed


we have extras


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2081135 said:


> we have extras


She does too but by the time i get there for the extended family Christmas it will be lunch/dinner.


----------



## dieselplw

qualitycut;2081130 said:


> Lol, its hard to want to plow when you get paid not to


According to the government that's what approximately 6% of the working population says too


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2081136 said:


> She does too but by the time i get there for the extended family Christmas it will be lunch/dinner.


Awww...............


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2080876 said:


> I don't have one. You said the earlier ones had problems


Now i get it, the old ones rhey had a issue with them beacuse of want to rush it to the market.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dinner is at 2. Gives me an hour .5 to get the plows hooked up, trucks fueled. I'm gonna go pre plow. See if I can get the pavement warmed up enough again I don't have to call guys in.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Looks like I'll be on the boarder of plow and don't plow again. WTF is up with this? Summer how I miss you already. This winter time stress is a killer. Sure is a pattern. Certain areas are salt runs, boarder line snows and then the bubble quality lives in with no snow


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2081142 said:


> Dinner is at 2. Gives me an hour .5 to get the plows hooked up, trucks fueled. I'm gonna go pre plow. See if I can get the pavement warmed up enough again I don't have to call guys in.


I went and hooked the plow up before Christmas dinner


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2081141 said:


> Now i get it, the old ones rhey had a issue with them beacuse of want to rush it to the market.


What was the issues. Needing a sander I think, maybe a cheap truck too. But don't want a sander with problems


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;2081144 said:


> I went and hooked the plow up before Christmas dinner


Mine just stays on the 550 in the shed


----------



## unit28

Hope everyone has a nice Christmas 

This snow is making me homesick
#txwintermix


----------



## unit28

Seeing greens mixed in on radar.....attm


----------



## Green Grass

unit28;2081147 said:


> Hope everyone has a nice Christmas
> 
> This snow is making me homesick
> #txwintermix


My aunt said that it is 82 in Texas


----------



## unit28

Green Grass;2081151 said:


> My aunt said that it is 82 in Texas


I don't doubt it lol.....

This is where I grew up near ft worth

This forecast is for there on monday
Monday

A chance of rain and snow. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 39. West northwest wind 15 to 20 mph, with gusts as high as 25 mph. Chance of precipitation is 50%

........
hoping it brings snow tue /wed here.
it'll be cold enough!!!!!


----------



## Camden

djagusch;2081128 said:


> I think quality needs to market seasonal contracts to people with heated driveways only. That way he never needs to plow.


Hahaha! Good one.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2081147 said:


> Hope everyone has a nice Christmas
> 
> This snow is making me homesick
> #txwintermix


Say it ain't so...


----------



## CityGuy

Bring on the snow!


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2081159 said:


> Say it ain't so...


Depends on how much time it takes to change 
Looks to start as a mix here


----------



## unit28

Need to know precipitation type and ratios for 8am


----------



## qualitycut

Novak Weather

1 hr*·*

After tomorrow, don't let your guard down. Model guidance has strong hints of a Blizzard for late MON/TUE.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2081169 said:


> Novak Weather
> 
> 1 hr*·*
> 
> After tomorrow, don't let your guard down. Model guidance has strong hints of a Blizzard for late MON/TUE.


For south?


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2081171 said:


> For south?


Whats south?


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2081169 said:


> Novak Weather
> 
> 1 hr*·*
> 
> After tomorrow, don't let your guard down. Model guidance has strong hints of a Blizzard for late MON/TUE.


He's a joke


----------



## Doughboy12

Greenery;2081043 said:


> "Weather guys arguing about who is more wrong"
> 
> Pure gold there.


Your welcome..........:waving:


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2081181 said:


> He's a joke


Starting to sound like dahl. Getting people to come back and check


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2081065 said:


> It's still there. Here's how I see it...imagine that you're talking to a customer and standing behind you is a rep from Brickman saying that you don't know what you're talking about.
> That's what Novak is experiencing with that troll from the NWS.


Those last few posts from you are pretty ignorant...If a weather guy can't take the joking about them always being wrong then he either needs to find a different line of work or get a thicker skin.
Your comparisons are week and tired...


----------



## Polarismalibu

In an advisory now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The NAM is in love with Novak's Blizzard.


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;2081185 said:


> Those last few posts from you are pretty ignorant...If a weather guy can't take the joking about them always being wrong then he either needs to find a different line of work or get a thicker skin.
> Your comparisons are week and tired...


You missed the point (again ). In your profession do you have someone from a much larger entity look over your shoulder and mock you? Get a clue before you ever lash out at me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2081186 said:


> In an advisory now


An advisory, but they dropped me from 1-3 tonight to 1-2.

Still hoping there's only an inch and it's snowing at 7-8 am.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2081190 said:


> An advisory, but they dropped me from 1-3 tonight to 1-2.
> 
> Still hoping there's only an inch and it's snowing at 7-8 am.


No change in totals for me. I've got everyone on alert.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Just an Advisory is all we get huh...


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2081180 said:


> Whats south?


Was wondering which way it was going
around you ....again


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2081185 said:


> Those last few posts from you are pretty ignorant...If a weather guy can't take the joking about them always being wrong then he either needs to find a different line of work or get a thicker skin.
> Your comparisons are week and tired...


Yeah, but this is another weather guy from NWS... Kinda sad for him to troll a page of a guy with a fraction of the followers...


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2081190 said:


> An advisory, but they dropped me from 1-3 tonight to 1-2.
> 
> Still hoping there's only an inch and it's snowing at 7-8 am.


According to the hourly it should be.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;2081190 said:


> An advisory, but they dropped me from 1-3 tonight to 1-2.
> 
> Still hoping there's only an inch and it's snowing at 7-8 am.


Me too....


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;2081194 said:


> Yeah, but this is another weather guy from NWS... Kinda sad for him to troll a page of a guy with a fraction of the followers...


No man, that's "week and tired" or whatever the hell he said.


----------



## TKLAWN

cbservicesllc;2081194 said:


> Yeah, but this is another weather guy from NWS... Kinda sad for him to troll a page of a guy with a fraction of the followers...


Agreed.... Novak is still a ******.

Could someone post a link to the pretty color map site?


----------



## Camden

Hey can you typically fit 2 pallets side by side in a dump trailer? I've got a 14' Load Trail and I'm wondering if I can get four pallets in it. Anyone tried that before?


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2081196 said:


> Me too....


Ditto........


----------



## CityGuy

Still 1 to 3 and 2 to 4 here


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2081199 said:


> Hey can you typically fit 2 pallets side by side in a dump trailer? I've got a 14' Load Trail and I'm wondering if I can get four pallets in it. Anyone tried that before?


Im going to go with i wouldn't attempt it. If they are off at all on size.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2081195 said:


> According to the hourly it should be.


We have over .25 liquid mixed in
Doubt we see over 4" concrete


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2081203 said:


> We have over .25 liquid mixed in
> Doubt we see over 4" concrete


Yea thats the problem goin to be concrete.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2081202 said:


> Im going to go with i wouldn't attempt it. If they are off at all on size.


Bummer! I have to go all the way to the metro to get a decent price on sidewalk salt and I don't have any way of carrying more than 3 pallets (safely).


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2081198 said:


> Agreed.... Novak is still a ******.
> 
> Could someone post a link to the pretty color map site?


http://wintercast.tripod.com/id14.html


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2081204 said:


> Yea thats the problem goin to be concrete.


Hope not. It seems colder out I thought it would be fluffy stuff


----------



## ryde307

Looks like a busy week! Merry Christmas to those that make money when it snows!


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2081205 said:


> Bummer! I have to go all the way to the metro to get a decent price on sidewalk salt and I don't have any way of carrying more than 3 pallets (safely).


Dont you have a skid trailer?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2081199 said:


> Hey can you typically fit 2 pallets side by side in a dump trailer? I've got a 14' Load Trail and I'm wondering if I can get four pallets in it. Anyone tried that before?


They won't fit side by side unless there a under sized pallet


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2081207 said:


> Hope not. It seems colder out I thought it would be fluffy stuff


30 ish.........


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2081205 said:


> Bummer! I have to go all the way to the metro to get a decent price on sidewalk salt and I don't have any way of carrying more than 3 pallets (safely).


Skid trailer? Dump truck and dump trailer?


----------



## Camden

ryde307;2081208 said:


> Looks like a busy week! Merry Christmas to those that make money when it snows!


Same to you! Let it snow!



qualitycut;2081209 said:


> Dont you have a skid trailer?


Yes I do. 2 pallets up front, one between the fenders and then if you add a 4th one to the back it doesn't sit on there too well. I would drive across town that way but not 90 miles.


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;2081212 said:


> Skid trailer? Dump truck and dump trailer?


I must not be thinking this through well enough. I can't fit 4 pallets on there without one of them being in a risky spot.

EDIT: My skid trailer is not a deck-over. I have fenders to contend with.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2081206 said:


> http://wintercast.tripod.com/id14.html


Thank you sir!


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2081201 said:


> Still 1 to 3 and 2 to 4 here


Same......


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2081214 said:


> I must not be thinking this through well enough. I can't fit 4 pallets on there without one of them being in a risky spot.
> 
> EDIT: My skid trailer is not a deck-over. I have fenders to contend with.


Put one in the box of truck


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2081215 said:


> Thank you sir!


Shouldn't have after calling novak a deusche. Thats mean especially on baby jesus birthday


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2081218 said:


> Put one in the box of truck


I think that's my answer.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2081220 said:


> I think that's my answer.


That's what I would do. Must be a shorter skid trailer?


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2081219 said:


> Shouldn't have after calling novak a deusche. Thats mean especially on baby jesus birthday


Sorry, forgot you are a sensitive guy.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Winter weather advisory. Less than 1" less than 1" here. 

Hey bano, what would you charge to salt that parking lot you met me in for the spreader I bought from you ? About 50% would need it. Also have a town home road that would need some


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;2081225 said:


> Sorry, forgot you are a sensitive guy.


You are a sand paper person sometimes. Hahahahahahaha


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2081219 said:


> Shouldn't have after calling novak a deusche. Thats mean especially on baby santas birthday


Ifify.........


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;2081214 said:


> I must not be thinking this through well enough. I can't fit 4 pallets on there without one of them being in a risky spot.
> 
> EDIT: My skid trailer is not a deck-over. I have fenders to contend with.


How tall genera? 2x4 or 2x6 on the floor help?


----------



## unit28

...........:whistling:


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2081189 said:


> You missed the point (again ). In your profession do you have someone from a much larger entity look over your shoulder and mock you? Get a clue before you ever lash out at me.


Hahahahahahaha........ I didn't't miss anything.
You have your opinion and I have mine.
You think your comparisons are relevant and I know they aren't.
Not much new there, doesn't mean I don't like you...I actually do.

As everyone has told me 1000 times...just razzing you. It's what we do here.
Big hug...:waving:


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2081231 said:


> ...........:whistling:


So I'm getting nothing?


----------



## NorthernProServ

unit28;2081231 said:


> ...........:whistling:


Going to get a dry licking huh ?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2081233 said:


> So I'm getting nothing?


That map end as at 2a.m


----------



## albhb3

Loa d up head to alberqurque 15 to 20 and wins going from 25-45 and gusting to 65


----------



## albhb3

NorthernProServ;2081234 said:


> Going to get a dry licking huh ?


Im hoping for a licking aleight tonight Lots of spit


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2081236 said:


> That map end as at 2a.m


Yea just noticed that.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2081203 said:


> We have over .25 liquid mixed in
> Doubt we see over 4" concrete


One of those again huh...


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2081231 said:


> ...........:whistling:


Son of a B... is that a dry tongue?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2081233 said:


> So I'm getting nothing?


I think it means it's not starting til 8 tomorrow morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2081243 said:


> Son of a B... is that a dry tongue?


No, see above.


----------



## unit28

And this map is 2pm

....

.


----------



## Camden

My son and I just fueled everything up. Now we just need mother nature to do her part.


----------



## unit28

Utc charts....
http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/aboututc.shtml


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2081233 said:


> So I'm getting nothing?


It's precip type at 8AM tomorrow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2081249 said:


> My son and I just fueled everything up. Now we just need mother nature to do her part.


I have everything hooked up, gotta top off two trucks. Everyone is notified and has checked in. Now the wait.


----------



## qualitycut

Can i wait until tomorrow to hook my plow up?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2081244 said:


> I think it means it's not starting til 8 tomorrow morning.


Upon further review... I agreee...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Channel 4 gal shows snow STARTING about 8-9 tomorrow (like unit's map) and out of here by 5 pm. Could we be so lucky?


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;2081249 said:


> My son and I just fueled everything up. Now we just need mother nature to do her part.


You should have fueled up mine


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2081254 said:


> Can i wait until tomorrow to hook my plow up?


Yes........


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2081256 said:


> Channel 4 gal shows snow STARTING about 8-9 tomorrow (like unit's map) and out of here by 5 pm. Could we be so lucky?


How much she say?


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2081250 said:


> Utc charts....
> http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/aboututc.shtml


No worries, I think people are just hitting the eggnog Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2081259 said:


> How much she say?


First her map says no real snow STARTING til tomorrow morning.

Then the NWS report of 1-2" tonight, 2-4" tomorrow. Even my wife, who NEVER pays attention, said wow, is that ever a stupid forecast.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2081256 said:


> Channel 4 gal shows snow STARTING about 8-9 tomorrow (like unit's map) and out of here by 5 pm. Could we be so lucky?


I dislike this very much! :crying:


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2081258 said:


> Yes........


What will travel be like if i leave at 9 and drive to thw shop which is approximately 4 miles away. Should i carry extra food and water?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2081265 said:


> What will travel be like if i leave at 9 and drive to thw shop which is approximately 4 miles away. Should i carry extra food and water?


:laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2081263 said:


> First her map says no real snow STARTING til tomorrow morning.
> 
> Then the NWS report of 1-2" tonight, 2-4" tomorrow. Even my wife, who NEVER pays attention, said wow, is that ever a stupid forecast.


Wtf she just ended saying around 10pm and waking up to a good amount in the morning


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2081268 said:


> Wtf she just ended saying around 10pm and waking up to a good amount in the morning


She had to much eggnog with dinner


----------



## SSS Inc.

Even the RAP has it starting just after midnight.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2081271 said:


> Even the RAP has it starting just after midnight.


Yea it finally woke up.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2081258 said:


> Yes........


Hard to say... RAP says a quick inch-1.5 overnight


----------



## Camden

To me it looks like it'll be here before midnight. It's already in Sioux Falls.


----------



## qualitycut

Goofy shows metro not getting any till 6am dry easterly winds. Probably what unit was referring to.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Giggles on 9 just said no snow before 6am for the cities. East wind will dry out the air.

Says 3" for everyone.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2081275 said:


> Hard to say... RAP says a quick inch-1.5 overnight


You mean half inch?

Edit. Nm went up.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2081275 said:


> Hard to say... RAP says a quick inch-1.5 overnight


It seems like everything on the Meteo has 1.5"-2" by 6 a.m.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2081283 said:


> It seems like everything on the Meteo has 1.5"-2" by 6 a.m.


Im buying the dry air theory.

And isnt that showing it starting at 6


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2081284 said:


> Im buying the dry air theory.


I'm not buying anything.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2081275 said:


> Hard to say... RAP says a quick inch-1.5 overnight


Looks like from 6am to 9am


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2081285 said:


> I'm not buying anything.


That holds it off till 6am. Nothing starts till 6am that i see.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm going to bed here shortly (by 7), then getting up about 1-2.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2081285 said:


> I'm not buying anything.


Especially if these guys are selling it


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2081289 said:


> I'm going to bed here shortly (by 7), then getting up about 1-2.


Call me if its snowing. I will be sleeping


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2081291 said:


> Call me if its snowing. I will be sleeping


Take a look at Units Link above. 0600UTC is not 6:00 a.m. our time. ITS MIDNIGHT!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2081293 said:


> Take a look at Units Link above. 0600UTC is not 6:00 a.m. our time. ITS MIDNIGHT!!!!!


Ha i always forget that.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2081293 said:


> Take a look at Units Link above. 0600UTC is not 6:00 a.m. our time. ITS MIDNIGHT!!!!!


Midnight I could believe I was figuring about 11 for it to start snowing


----------



## IDST

qualitycut;2081284 said:


> Im buying the dry air theory.
> 
> And isnt that showing it starting at 6


You will buy whatever shows the least amount. Remember you hate plowing!


----------



## IDST

I suppose I should make the two hour drive home before the snow hits


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2081287 said:


> Looks like from 6am to 9am


Current RAP says like 1.25 1AM (07z) till 4AM (10z) or so...


----------



## Green Grass

jagext;2081298 said:


> I suppose I should make the two hour drive home before the snow hits


Good thing mine is only 15 minutes


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2081294 said:


> Ha i always forget that.


 :laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;2081300 said:


> Good thing mine is only 15 minutes


Mine was ten minutes and we already made it home. 

Nws is right on with the just after midnight and so is everything on the Met. Not sure where this early morning stuff is coming from but I guess I haven't looked too hard.


----------



## unit28

I have close to an inch by 6.
Main show starts 6am for us n. metro peeps.
as the system moves ne


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2081310 said:


> I have close to an inch by 6.
> Main show starts 6am for us n. metro peeps.
> as the system moves ne


And what about easy metro?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2081311 said:


> And what about easy metro?


Where's that?

You'll be plowing at 5:00 a.m. on your commercial stuff.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2081312 said:


> Where's that?
> 
> You'll be plowing at 5:00 a.m. on your commercial stuff.


I do think so. Less than 1 inch by then


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2081315 said:


> I do think so. Less than 1 inch by then


We'll see.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Everything I have says openups at 4". If there's an inch, even 1.25 at 6 am, I ain't plowing yet.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2081325 said:


> Everything I have says openups at 4". If there's an inch, even 1.25 at 6 am, I ain't plowing yet.


Mine says 2-3" for open ups but if it's wet heavy concrete I'm thinking I may go get it done before people start driving on it.


----------



## B80MACK

Quality I think you should do what everyone else does, buy several gallons of milk,an arm full of bread and a bunch of munchies. And don't forget every type of battery made. You never know what to expect during your 4 mile trip. 
Merry Christmas and Happy Snow Year from Buddy in Boston MA


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;2081326 said:


> Mine says 2-3" for open ups but if it's wet heavy concrete I'm thinking I may go get it done before people start driving on it.


This.........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My hourly from midnight to 6 am has dropped.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well plows on. That's all I'm doing for now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Accu has me at 4-8" with 1.5" tonight.

It won't be concrete like it has been, it'll be less dense. Already only 24°F here.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2081332 said:


> Accu has me at 4-8" with 1.5" tonight.
> 
> It won't be concrete like it has been, it'll be less dense. Already only 24°F here.


26º here. My rink was freezing pretty quick tonight. Also, if I have 1.5" give or take by 5:00 we're hitting everything on our "nighttime" routes.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2081305 said:


> Mine was ten minutes and we already made it home.
> 
> Nws is right on with the just after midnight and so is everything on the Met. Not sure where this early morning stuff is coming from but I guess I haven't looked too hard.


I think they mentioned something about a Southerly flow from Iowa coming in for the morning round... or something like that...


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2081335 said:


> I think they mentioned something about a Southerly flow from Iowa coming in for the morning round... or something like that...


It's what pushes it north till the 700 mblps moves ne


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Perfect, 2 year old stuck his hand in the bathroom door as the 8 year old was shutting it.


----------



## CityGuy

28° and cloudy


----------



## unit28

A QUICK DRY SLOT ENCROACHMENT AND THUNDERSNOW DEVELOPMENT. THOSE POSSIBILITIES APPEAR TO BE RATHER LOW AT THE MOMENT.


Thunder what


----------



## SSS Inc.

So my sister in-law shows up to stay at our house tonight. Not married and 20 something. I'd say five words exchanged between my wife and her. Why bother coming??? Haven't seen each other in 8 months either. Weird.


----------



## cbservicesllc

B80MACK;2081328 said:


> Quality I think you should do what everyone else does, buy several gallons of milk,an arm full of bread and a bunch of munchies. And don't forget every type of battery made. You never know what to expect during your 4 mile trip.
> Merry Christmas and Happy Snow Year from Buddy in Boston MA


Hey, another visitor! Thanks for visiting!


----------



## dieselplw

I've got a good feeling about this one. Looks to me like everyone will get a full run. Vrac 4.7


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;2081344 said:


> So my sister in-law shows up to stay at our house tonight. Not married and 20 something. I'd say five words exchanged between my wife and her. Why bother coming??? Haven't seen each other in 8 months either. Weird.


Quality should be over any minute now


----------



## Camden

B80MACK;2081328 said:


> Quality I think you should do what everyone else does, buy several gallons of milk,an arm full of bread and a bunch of munchies. And don't forget every type of battery made. You never know what to expect during your 4 mile trip.
> Merry Christmas and Happy Snow Year from Buddy in Boston MA


How much snow have you guys received this season?


----------



## SSS Inc.

dieselplw;2081346 said:


> I've got a good feeling about this one. Looks to me like everyone will get a full run. Vrac 4.7


I like that VRAC. Hoping to squeeze in two quick runs!!!payuppayup


----------



## SSS Inc.

NorthernProServ;2081348 said:


> Quality should be over any minute now


Might help break the ice here. Geez.......


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;2081344 said:


> So my sister in-law shows up to stay at our house tonight. Not married and 20 something. I'd say five words exchanged between my wife and her. Why bother coming??? Haven't seen each other in 8 months either. Weird.


Quality will be on his way over shortly


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;2081353 said:


> Might help break the ice here. Geez.......


Start baking a pie


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ooooo....The Raps in for 2" by 5 a.m.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;2081357 said:


> Start baking a pie


Are you serious Clark?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2081358 said:


> Ooooo....The Raps in for 2" by 5 a.m.


I was just going to post that...


----------



## Greenery

Vrac... 3.2


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;2081359 said:


> Are you serious Clark?


I'm hungry

Can you make a cheesecake instead


----------



## SSS Inc.

Greenery;2081363 said:


> Vrac... 3.2


I'll take it if we get get half by about 4:30.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;2081364 said:


> I'm hungry
> 
> Can you make a cheesecake instead


My wife makes a mean Cheesecake. I do have a slice of Pumpkin pie and also what my Mom calls Robert Redford Dessert.


----------



## djagusch

SSS Inc.;2081367 said:


> My wife makes a mean Cheesecake. I do have a slice of Pumpkin pie and also what my Mom calls Robert Redford Dessert.


I'll take a slice of cheesecake.


----------



## SSS Inc.

So I'm trying to figure out the new NAM. It doesn't even show any of the moisture that's currently in Western & Central Iowa. At 03z which is now, its shows everything in South Dakota.


----------



## banonea

Made a nice little haul this year look's like the wife robbed a tool store ......


----------



## SSS Inc.

Whoops!....


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2081373 said:


> So I'm trying to figure out the new NAM. It doesn't even show any of the moisture that's currently in Western & Central Iowa. At 03z which is now, its shows everything in South Dakota.


Yeah... that's not making sense...


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2081130 said:


> Lol, its hard to want to plow when you get paid not to


not really, but I love to plow....even with all the issues and stress.

we did almost a full run this last one wit only a few issues. Broke the main power wire on the plow wiring on the brothers plow, replaced it and the solenoid broke in half. shut it down and got the sand truck. Alternator on the 454 went out, sent them to do sidewalks at our bigger places, blew a ass tom of fluid from my plow but no clue ware. Refilled it and continued one. the strangest one was as I was coming into a parking lot to do a touch up I caught the lip of the lot and snapped the lift chain on my plow........Everything is fixed now

All in all a good shake down on the equipment and glad it wasn't a big storm.


----------



## qualitycut

Novaks got a new map out


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2081384 said:


> Novaks got a new map out


And a video


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;2081376 said:


> Whoops!....


Did you gamble and loose???


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2081381 said:


> Yeah... that's not making sense...


I can't believe all that stuff is not really there.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;2081386 said:


> Did you gamble and loose???


No Banonea posted the wrong picture. Street sweeper again.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2081145 said:


> What was the issues. Needing a sander I think, maybe a cheap truck too. But don't want a sander with problems


I believe it was the motor and wiring issues. I would stay away from the first 2 years of them. after that they were all good. just make sure if you get a electric one, no matter the brand, get the diverter so the sand doesn't sit directly on the conveyor and put in a 100 amp breaker to replace the 100 amp fuses they come with. other than that, bolt them down, don't use straps........bad story behind that one.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2081226 said:


> Winter weather advisory. Less than 1" less than 1" here.
> 
> Hey bano, what would you charge to salt that parking lot you met me in for the spreader I bought from you ? About 50% would need it. Also have a town home road that would need some


salt only or salt/sand. you got material or do I need to bring it?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2081387 said:


> I can't believe all that stuff is not really there.


What i miss...?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2081391 said:


> What i miss...?


I was just trying to figure out how the NAM doesn't show any of the stuff currently on the radar in Western Iowa on its precip graphics. Basically it doesn't show any precip in Iowa until about 3 a.m. Radar says different. But maybe it's really not there>>...>>...


----------



## Drakeslayer

banonea;2081375 said:


> Made a nice little haul this year look's like the wife robbed a tool store ......


All I see is an ash tray in a house


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2081390 said:


> salt only or salt/sand. you got material or do I need to bring it?


I have a super sack of salt. How much of you bring salt/sand mix


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;2081388 said:


> No Banonea posted the wrong picture. Street sweeper again.


I fixed it, look again.........


----------



## banonea

Drakeslayer;2081393 said:


> All I see is an ash tray in a house


hoping to change that on the first. we are going to try to quit again.......


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2081395 said:


> I have a super sack of salt. How much of you bring salt/sand mix


you would be looking at $150.00 with material and drive time. When you need it done?


----------



## Ranger620

Accuweather has put me in the 4-8 category again with 5" on the hourly. Nws has me at 4.8


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2081392 said:


> I was just trying to figure out how the NAM doesn't show any of the stuff currently on the radar in Western Iowa on its precip graphics. Basically it doesn't show any precip in Iowa until about 3 a.m. Radar says different. But maybe it's really not there>>...>>...


Ooo gotcha. .....


----------



## qualitycut

Well just about to Owatonna on radar so should she soone here whats happening if jims still up


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2081403 said:


> Well just about to Owatonna on radar so should she soone here whats happening if jims still up


Nothing as of now. Just stuck my head out the door to see


----------



## SSS Inc.

I don't know about this. I can't seem to line any models up with the radar. Maybe I've had too much nog.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2081400 said:


> you would be looking at $150.00 with material and drive time. When you need it done?


Depends on if we get much ice and when the snow stops. Most likely Sunday morning by 10


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;2081405 said:


> I don't know about this. I can't seem to line any models up with the radar. Maybe I've had too much nog.


Probably the same thing is happening with the oh cafe snows you wake up to that were to miss or not even forcasted


----------



## Camden

Novak was asked if he thinks we're going to get a blizzard on Tuesday and said "yep".


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2081405 said:


> I don't know about this. I can't seem to line any models up with the radar. Maybe I've had too much nog.


So with that said, do you mean radar is looking stronger or weaker or what


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2081409 said:


> Novak was asked if he thinks we're going to get a blizzard on Tuesday and said "yep".


Ha we will see. That guys starting to talk like the news weather people throwing out stuff 5 plus days out so people keep coming back.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2081410 said:


> So with that said, do you mean radar is looking stronger or weaker or what


Sure looks pretty close to have an inch or less by morning


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2081410 said:


> So with that said, do you mean radar is looking stronger or weaker or what


Just in a different spot (east) from the models.

Current Radar........Nam 3 hour precip total from 9-midnight.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2081414 said:


> Just in a different spot (east) from the models.
> 
> Current Radar........Nam 3 hour precip total from 9-midnight.


Hmmmm interesting, maybe just false returns on the radar? Dry air?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Nothing here yet


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2081416 said:


> Nothing here yet


Does the radar have snow over you?


----------



## Green Grass

I just paid 1.99 for diesel


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2081415 said:


> Hmmmm interesting, maybe just false returns on the radar? Dry air?


I don't know. Sure is a lot of green though. Usually you see the radar mimic the models or close enough anyways. You could see it erode a bit as it got closer but now its about at Mankato and seems to be making headway.


----------



## Camden

Green Grass;2081418 said:


> I just paid 1.99 for diesel


Nice! Gas is down to $1.72 here.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2081420 said:


> I don't know. Sure is a lot of green though. Usually you see the radar mimic the models or close enough anyways. You could see it erode a bit as it got closer but now its about at Mankato and seems to be making headway.


#askthegreatdr


----------



## SSS Inc.

http://www.weather.gov/crh/nowcast?sid=mpx&embed=#.Vn4WgVIUroA

This^^^ Says its snow. Hmmm...


----------



## Green Grass

The air out here has tons of moisture in it. Almost a fog from how thick it is. No snow yet


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2081423 said:


> http://www.weather.gov/crh/nowcast?sid=mpx&embed=#.Vn4WgVIUroA
> 
> This^^^ Says its snow. Hmmm...


The locals showed it getting here around then but then nothing again till 6am little arm hits us


----------



## qualitycut

Up to 30°......


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2081406 said:


> Depends on if we get much ice and when the snow stops. Most likely Sunday morning by 10


K let me know.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2081425 said:


> The locals showed it getting here around then but then nothing again till 6am little arm hits us


I'm still trying to figure out the NAM. Maybe the graphics are just screwed up.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2081426 said:


> up to 30°......


25.........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2081417 said:


> Does the radar have snow over you?


Yes. Lightly snowing now. Looks like it's in a movie scene


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2081428 said:


> I'm still trying to figure out the NAM. Maybe the graphics are just screwed up.


Yea it looks similar to current radar just shifted


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2081414 said:


> Just in a different spot (east) from the models.
> 
> Current Radar........Nam 3 hour precip total from 9-midnight.


Uhhhh yeah... like a whole state over...


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2081416 said:


> Nothing here yet


Anything yet Jim? Looks like you should have had snow about the last hour


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;2081430 said:


> Yes. Lightly snowing now. Looks like it's in a movie scene


If you get an inch by midnight it will technically be a white Christmas.....I think.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2081426 said:


> Up to 30°......


Yeah I was going to say I had like 32/33 the whole way home from White Bear... I don't get it


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2081436 said:


> Anything yet Jim? Looks like you should have had snow about the last hour


Glad it's a weekend not Monday morning, not such a rush and panic. Might miss out on some open ups but that's ok.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Based on my calculations it looks like a 12:15 start of snow for me. I better go to bed.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2081439 said:


> Glad it's a weekend not Monday morning, not such a rush and panic. Might miss out on some open ups but that's ok.


Amen to that...


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;2081437 said:


> If you get an inch by midnight it will technically be a white Christmas.....I think.


No no !!!

Did you not listen to novaks video, it needed to happen by 6am this morning to count

Haha....but really I don't know  that's just what someone posted I guess


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2081440 said:


> Based on my calculations it looks like a 12:15 start of snow for me. I better go to bed.


I was thinking like 1230-1245 for me... Think I'll take a chance and set the alarm for 3... See what's up...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;2081437 said:


> If you get an inch by midnight it will technically be a white Christmas.....I think.


We have a couple inches of snow in the grass. It's all white every where except most drives, lots and roads. I should clarify that the snow is from the previous snow


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2081436 said:


> Anything yet Jim? Looks like you should have had snow about the last hour


You must not have seen the last few posts before you posted


----------



## SSS Inc.

I'm telling ya somethings not right. Looking at new gfs now it more or less shows no accumulation by 3:00 a.m. for Jim. 

He says its snowing lightly and the radar agrees. Not saying anyone gets more than 3-4" but I bet the totals when its all said and done match nobodys forecast.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2081445 said:


> You must not have seen the last few posts before you posted


Yeah I didn't see the one where you said it was like a movie set... So nothing to write home about yet?


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;2081444 said:


> We have a couple inches of snow in the grass. It's all white every where except most drives, lots and roads. I should clarify that the snow is from the previous snow


Oh, well you already have that. Nothing but a dusting here. Very depressing IMO.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2081444 said:


> We have a couple inches of snow in the grass. It's all white every where except most drives, lots and roads. I should clarify that the snow is from the previous snow


Cafe that scared me lol


----------



## SSS Inc.

Good Luck! Going for a 3:00 a.m. alarm as well.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2081446 said:


> I'm telling ya somethings not right. Looking at new gfs now it more or less shows no accumulation by 3:00 a.m. for Jim.
> 
> He says its snowing lightly and the radar agrees. Not saying anyone gets more than 3-4" but I bet the totals when its all said and done match nobodys forecast.


So less than originally forecasted


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2081452 said:


> So less than originally forecasted


Not that. I just figured people would think I meant MORE snow. It seems to be in the wrong spot. I don't know. Models say a certain amount and it aligns with the forecasts then I see a different picture on the radar , it makes me question things a bit. I honestly think we will have enough at 3-4 a.m. to head out.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Still just a very light snow.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I'm off to sleepland


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2081454 said:


> Still just a very light snow.


Any accumulation?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2081453 said:


> Not that. I just figured people would think I meant MORE snow. It seems to be in the wrong spot. I don't know. Models say a certain amount and it aligns with the forecasts then I see a different picture on the radar , it makes me question things a bit. I honestly think we will have enough at 3-4 a.m. to head out.


Not here. ....


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2081451 said:


> Good Luck! Going for a 3:00 a.m. alarm as well.


4 am for me.


----------



## IDST

If anybody needs some salt in the metro give me a call. 651-308-1499


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2081458 said:


> 4 am for me.


No alarm for me


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2081456 said:


> Any accumulation?


At this rate I might have an inch in 36 hours, that's how light


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2081461 said:


> At this rate I might have an inch in 36 hours, that's how light


Geez. I guess they did say hardest slew after 6am


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2081462 said:


> Geez. I guess they did say hardest slew after 6am


Yeah except this little gem I just found in the forecast discussion down in the aviation section from 10:30PM...

KMSP...

THE FIRST BAND OF SNOW THAT LOOKS TO IMPACT KMSP BETWEEN 1AM-4AM
WILL LIKELY LEAD TO THE BULK OF SNOW ACCUMULATION...AROUND 2
INCHES. THERE WILL BE AN EXTENDED BREAK OR LULL FROM ABOUT 4AM TO
11AM...THEN THE SNOW SHOULD PICK UP A BIT AND LAST THROUGH THE
AFTERNOON. THE SECOND ROUND MIGHT YIELD ANOTHER INCH OR SO.

WTF? 

Okay, going to bed for real now...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2081463 said:


> Yeah except this little gem I just found in the forecast discussion down in the aviation section from 10:30PM...
> 
> KMSP...
> 
> THE FIRST BAND OF SNOW THAT LOOKS TO IMPACT KMSP BETWEEN 1AM-4AM
> WILL LIKELY LEAD TO THE BULK OF SNOW ACCUMULATION...AROUND 2
> INCHES. THERE WILL BE AN EXTENDED BREAK OR LULL FROM ABOUT 4AM TO
> 11AM...THEN THE SNOW SHOULD PICK UP A BIT AND LAST THROUGH THE
> AFTERNOON. THE SECOND ROUND MIGHT YIELD ANOTHER INCH OR SO.
> 
> WTF?
> 
> Okay, going to bed for real now...


Or first band is weak and we don't get 2 all day

I seriously don't think they can figure anything out


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2081464 said:


> Or first band is weak and we don't get 2 all day
> 
> I seriously don't think they can figure anything out


They have way too much data and models that they look at


----------



## ryde307

We don't do open ups till 3-4inches at most sites. Waking up at 5 to look. It's a slow Sat not to worried. I like the timing. The lull that cb just posted could be a problem but will deal with it tomorrow.
Business partner is having his first kid at 7am.


----------



## ryde307

Forgot Vrac 4.3


----------



## Greenery

cbservicesllc;2081463 said:


> Yeah except this little gem I just found in the forecast discussion down in the aviation section from 10:30PM...
> 
> KMSP...
> 
> THE FIRST BAND OF SNOW THAT LOOKS TO IMPACT KMSP BETWEEN 1AM-4AM
> WILL LIKELY LEAD TO THE BULK OF SNOW ACCUMULATION...AROUND 2
> INCHES. THERE WILL BE AN EXTENDED BREAK OR LULL FROM ABOUT 4AM TO
> 11AM...THEN THE SNOW SHOULD PICK UP A BIT AND LAST THROUGH THE
> AFTERNOON. THE SECOND ROUND MIGHT YIELD ANOTHER INCH OR SO.
> 
> WTF?
> 
> Okay, going to bed for real now...


It looks like they only updated the aviation part of the discussion.


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2081468 said:


> It looks like they only updated the aviation part of the discussion.


They update that much more often throughout the day. Every few hours it seems


----------



## qualitycut

Down to 1-2 and 1-2


----------



## qualitycut

That band about here is going to be it until morning i think.


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;2081474 said:


> That band about here is going to be it until morning i think.


Is it snowing there yet?


----------



## qualitycut

This rate it's going to melt tomorrow


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2081476 said:


> Is it snowing there yet?


Yea very unimpressive and im in the dark green


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2081478 said:


> Yea very unimpressive and im in the dark green


Traffic cams for Lakeville show tons of snow, even on the roads.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2081479 said:


> Traffic cams for Lakeville show tons of snow, even on the roads.


Yea its white here but that's it


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2081479 said:


> Traffic cams for Lakeville show tons of snow, even on the roads.


Can hardly tell what's going on. To dark. Still can see grass though


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2081480 said:


> Yea its white here but that's it


Looks like the yellows are wearing down, gonna slide west of you.

I'm heading to my apartments in St. Anthony, then I can plow the stuff in Lino Lakes on the way back. I'll give a report when I'm there.

The yellows should be there or close by the time I get down there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2081481 said:


> Can hardly tell what's going on. To dark. Still can see grass though


The website has way better cams, for whatever reason.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS dropped a full inch off my daytime snowfall totals.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2081484 said:


> NWS dropped a full inch off my daytime snowfall totals.


Can still see lines in my pavers and manhole cover


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2081482 said:


> Looks like the yellows are wearing down, gonna slide west of you.
> 
> I'm heading to my apartments in St. Anthony, then I can plow the stuff in Lino Lakes on the way back. I'll give a report when I'm there.
> 
> The yellows should be there or close by the time I get down there.


Plow? !?!? Doubt it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2081486 said:


> Plow? !?!? Doubt it


Yellows are appearing right over you now.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2081487 said:


> Yellows are appearing right over you now.


Slowed down already less than half


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Be careful on lots that weren't salted. Now it's REALLY slick!! Can hardly walk on them.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2081490 said:


> Be careful on lots that weren't salted. Now it's REALLY slick!! Can hardly walk on them.


From the snow or what?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Gonna take a long time to get even half inch at this rate.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2081491 said:


> From the snow or what?


The coating of salt on top of the ice that kinda melted, then froze smoother.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2081493 said:


> The coating of salt on top of the ice that kinda melted, then froze smoother.


Copy.

Little over half inch. Flurries


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Pretty big flakes in St. Anthony.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well it's white now that's about all


----------



## Greenery

About a half inch here. Snowing moderately.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;2081497 said:


> About a half inch here. Snowing moderately.


Same in St. Anthony. An hour 1/2 plowing here. Doing these, snow should be done once I'm done and I'll know if I need to call my guys.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I'll have enough to hit walks once before morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snowing like a son of a gun in St Anthony right now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Up to 1 inch in St Anthony right now and snowing fairly heavily


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2081500 said:


> Snowing like a son of a gun in St Anthony right now


Just picked up big time here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snowed a 1/2" since I've been here.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2081503 said:


> Snowed a 1/2" since I've been here.


Safe to say the 1.5" by 6am will be right


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2081504 said:


> Safe to say the 1.5" by 6am will be right


Easily here.
.


----------



## IDST

2.5" here and snowing hard


----------



## cbservicesllc

I would say about an inch here... Probably just over... Kind of disappointed... I wonder if what makes the radar returns green is the moderate size flakes falling pretty good, but this kind of lazy rate, clogging up the atmosphere


----------



## unit28

Green Grass;2081424 said:


> The air out here has tons of moisture in it. Almost a fog from how thick it is. No snow yet


Fog isn't snow....nor will it make it
But....expect pancakes


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2081509 said:


> Fog isn't snow....nor will it make it
> But....expect pancakes


It's been that way here

Just called 3/4 of the guys in.


----------



## Green Grass

About 3" here and snowing hard.


----------



## unit28

attm..............I'd wait if you could


----------



## Polarismalibu

Anyone know what time northern salt is opening?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2081510 said:


> It's been that way here
> 
> Just called 3/4 of the guys in.


Im waiting till later. 1.5 or so here


----------



## unit28

Shearing out super fast attm
Concerning if it fills back in
polly wheel in a while

http://mp1.met.psu.edu/~fxg1/WXTYPE/loop25nc.html


----------



## SnowGuy73

29° breezy, light snow.


----------



## TKLAWN

I've got 2.5" of fluff, not concrete.

Light snow


----------



## wenzelosllc

Got somewhere between 1.5 and 2 by the Maplewood Mall depending on how much the salt melted. Fluffy but sticky. 27 degrees.

I wish it would be done snowing. I really don't want to do a full run and then have to wait around all day for it to snow another inch.


----------



## wenzelosllc

http://www.snowrator.com/

And what in the world is this? There's an ad on the left column and the picture is kinda goofy looking.


----------



## skorum03

1.5 - 2" here. Looks like I have a break in the snow for a while. If it keeps shearing, everything might slide north of me from this point on....


----------



## skorum03

what is the big blob in northern Iowa / southern MN going to do? shear with everything else?


----------



## dieselplw

Solid 2 in Lino lakes


----------



## millsaps118

2'' here in ER. Coming down at a decent clip.


----------



## unit28

skorum03;2081522 said:


> what is the big blob in northern Iowa / southern MN going to do? shear with everything else?


lull is the axis point 
Spins obviously at axis point
The LPS is shallow at 700mb, not a lot of moisture
the dry air is on top of the column.

as it spins there's dynamics called divergence
There needs to be a deeper colomn, or more moisture to fill in as it spins out moisture, theres none close by to grab at the east side of the cyclone attm

What you see coming up will fill in


----------



## unit28

Nam model says....long day


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just finishing these 2 apartments.

I'm sure they'll think I only plowed 1/2 the place.


----------



## unit28

TKLAWN;2081518 said:


> I've got 2.5" of fluff, not concrete.
> 
> Light snow


Days not over

But hopefully stays like that


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2081527 said:


> Just finishing these 2 apartments.
> 
> I'm sure they'll think I only plowed 1/2 the place.


They only way they will know I was at the lot I just finished will be the pile in the corner


----------



## skorum03

Totally different snow than Wednesday. All fluff.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

What??? No comments about the RAP??


----------



## MNPLOWCO

2 1/2 inches in Eden Prairie, Prairie Center Drive and 212. two and a half inches in Hopkins. light snow still falling


----------



## andersman02

Anyone thinking about doing any resi at all this morn or waiting till later


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2081531 said:


> What??? No comments about the RAP??


I saw it. I bet it's pretty close. Funny how there is hardly anything on radar in western Mn.


----------



## unit28

Day one...today and tonight accumulating snow continue today across the outlook area. The snow will be mixed with some light freezing rain or freezing drizzle from south central minnesota into west central wisconsin. The heaviest snowfall accumulation today will be across west central into central minnesota where 3 to 4 inches are likely. One to 3 inches will occur elsewhere. A winter storm warning remains in effect for west central minnesota today with a winter weather advisory covering the remainder of the outlook area.


----------



## skorum03

andersman02;2081533 said:


> Anyone thinking about doing any resi at all this morn or waiting till later


I'm going to wait it out. Barely 2"


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;2081534 said:


> I saw it. I bet it's pretty close. Funny how there is hardly anything on radar in western Mn.


You didn't see the hrrrx map I posted yesterday


----------



## wenzelosllc

andersman02;2081533 said:


> Anyone thinking about doing any resi at all this morn or waiting till later


Doing mine now. Most are seasonal so I'm keeping them happy. Hoping the rest of the day amounts to a dusting.

I can't believe some of these streets weren't salted after weds. You would think they would have an ample budget at this point.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;2081537 said:


> You didn't see the hrrrx map I posted yesterday


No I missed it. What did it show?


----------



## Green Grass

I have almost 4" and snowing hard


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;2081539 said:


> No I missed it. What did it show?


For later but you can see nothing tracked west


----------



## CityGuy

27° and snowing hard


----------



## CityGuy

3 to 4 inches on the ground


----------



## CityGuy

2nd shift here I come.


----------



## ryde307

3 inches in Chanhassen and Hopkins. Light snow coming down. Very icy under it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Surprised no one is touching the Kohl's / Super Target in Lino Lakes with all the people making returns today.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Well... I see going back to bed at 3 wasn't the best idea...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2081549 said:


> Well... I see going back to bed at 3 wasn't the best idea...


:laughing: never is.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looking at the radar, I could see this being done by noon.

The upper moisture is heading north now. The southern moisture is heading east and there's a dry slot.....


----------



## unit28

Blizzard warning. ...



Texas panhandle 18"


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2081551 said:


> Looking at the radar, I could see this being done by noon.
> 
> The upper moisture is heading north now. The southern moisture is heading east and there's a dry slot.....


I'm hoping this gets going again or we look like idiots with not doing much this morning.


----------



## unit28

Fluffy 4 here


----------



## unit28

Welcome to the west side?
nws#hacks


----------



## Doughboy12

NorthernProServ;2081442 said:


> No no !!!
> 
> Did you not listen to novaks video, it needed to happen by 6am this morning to count
> 
> Haha....but really I don't know  that's just what someone posted I guess


They got that from the NWS guy doing an interview on the radio yesterday morning.


----------



## TKLAWN

So it's done or what???


----------



## wenzelosllc

LwnmwrMan22;2081551 said:


> Looking at the radar, I could see this being done by noon.
> 
> The upper moisture is heading north now. The southern moisture is heading east and there's a dry slot.....


You might want to get that dry slot looked at..


----------



## skorum03

Hardly anything in Hudson is plowed


----------



## skorum03

Looking at the radar I don't think I'll get much more out of this.


----------



## unit28

I'm in...
.


----------



## Green Grass

And to think the news said that it wouldn't start snowing till about 6


----------



## wenzelosllc

Oakdale PW just started plowing. Probably done snowing for a while.


----------



## Green Grass

Oh deer!! In downtown Wayzata


----------



## djagusch

unit28;2081565 said:


> I'm in...
> .


For what ????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2081566 said:


> And to think the news said that it wouldn't start snowing till about 6


Yeah, it's done at 6. :crazy:


----------



## unit28

djagusch;2081570 said:


> For what ????


Tuesday. .......


----------



## qualitycut

Only 1.5 here


----------



## banonea

28 and nothing here. is anything going to happen In Rochester today?


----------



## qualitycut

wenzelosllc;2081567 said:


> Oakdale PW just started plowing. Probably done snowing for a while.


How much over that way


----------



## unit28

cranking up the 770 in five


----------



## djagusch

unit28;2081577 said:


> cranking up the 770 in five


You saying it's done for today or will it full in later?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;2081579 said:


> You saying it's done for today or will it full in later?


Don't think unit is gonna do his drive twice.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2081569 said:


> Oh deer!! In downtown Wayzata


Hmm moving east I see.


----------



## wenzelosllc

qualitycut;2081575 said:


> How much over that way


I'm at 2.75 just north of 694 at hwy 120. I didn't take a measurement by Oakdale City hall but everything has been over 2/2.25


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2081574 said:


> 28 and nothing here. is anything going to happen In Rochester today?


Yes in about 5 min you should start to see it.....might be sleet rain on the back end. But I'm no unit.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2081580 said:


> Don't think unit is gonna do his drive twice.


Just the csr


----------



## MNPLOWCO

I'm doing everything right now. I've been out since 4 and will hopefully finish up by 1 or two today. that dry spot splits around the Twin Cities. if nothing reforms I'm back to having some holiday spirits this afternoon.


----------



## Polarismalibu

So is more is coming?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2081586 said:


> So is more is coming?


Waiting on the snow in South Dakota. I'm calling it at 10 am. Either we go do the schools then, or wait until 5 tonight.

Just checked my hourly, nothing has changed there. Still 1.5" more between now and 6 tonight.


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2081555 said:


> I'm hoping this gets going again or we look like idiots with not doing much this morning.


Kinda how I feel right now...


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2081587 said:


> Waiting on the snow in South Dakota. I'm calling it at 10 am. Either we go do the schools then, or wait until 5 tonight.
> 
> Just checked my hourly, nothing has changed there. Still 1.5" more between now and 6 tonight.


For me it's 1-2" between 11 and 5.


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;2081583 said:


> Yes in about 5 min you should start to see it.....might be sleet rain on the back end. But I'm no unit.


Still nothing.......


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2081590 said:


> Kinda how I feel right now...


Same here...think we are waiting to do any driveways until later


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2081590 said:


> Kinda how I feel right now...


Hmm. We are almost done with everything. I said something didn't look right last night.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2081594 said:


> Hmm. We are almost done with everything. I said something didn't look right last night.


So are we..... .


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2081574 said:


> 28 and nothing here. is anything going to happen In Rochester today?


Do you have time salt that lot this morning? I'm gonna run in and check it in a bit. They open at 11


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Looks like really nothing here. I haven't looked too hard


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2081596 said:


> Do you have time salt that lot this morning? I'm gonna run in and check it in a bit. They open at 11


I can head over now if that works. Call me at 507 696 7524


----------



## banonea

Just starting to get flakes now


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2081595 said:


> So are we..... .


Me too. Back in bed already


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2081591 said:


> For me it's 1-2" between 11 and 5.


Okay, 'cco.


----------



## qualitycut

So not many of you out?


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2081599 said:


> Just starting to get flakes now


So I was about a half hour off...xysport


----------



## Bill1090

Soon not to get ahead of ourselves but......


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2081603 said:


> So not many of you out?


We all are


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2081603 said:


> So not many of you out?


I saw hardly anyone out in Hudson. Target wasnt even plowed


----------



## qualitycut

So am i going to regret doing drives?


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2081609 said:


> So am i going to regret doing drives?


I'm going with yes....Thumbs Up


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2081609 said:


> So am i going to regret doing drives?


Not doing mine...

It was less snow than I originally thought when I first looked out the window and saw tracks in the road.


----------



## Doughboy12

Bano,
KTTC just said 1-2" mixing with rain.....sound familiar?


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;2081613 said:


> Bano,
> KTTC just said 1-2" mixing with rain.....sound familiar?


Thats what they were saying last night......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snow is filling back in out west.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2081615 said:


> Snow is filling back in out west.


That looks like it will miss most of us in the lower half of the cities and down..?


----------



## skorum03

Doughboy12;2081617 said:


> That looks like it will miss most of us in the lower half of the cities and down..?


I'm counting on it. Have some christmas stuff I want to exchange today


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2081603 said:


> So not many of you out?


Doing a full plow this morning


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2081614 said:


> Thats what they were saying last night......


you just want to head over? I can meet you there


----------



## Green Grass

skorum03;2081618 said:


> I'm counting on it. Have some christmas stuff I want to exchange today


I have Christmas stuff to pay for. Bring on the snow!


----------



## skorum03

Green Grass;2081621 said:


> I have Christmas stuff to pay for. Bring on the snow!


good point....


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2081619 said:


> Doing a full plow this morning


Same. Deal with the snow if it happens again


----------



## Green Grass

I just saw a kid with shorts on shoveling a driveway


----------



## unit28

St Paul 2.40 "


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2081626 said:


> St Paul 2.40 "


More? Or total already


----------



## wenzelosllc

qualitycut;2081624 said:


> Same. Deal with the snow if it happens again


I got it all done before it got driven on and didn't have to deal with traffic of any kind. I feel like if I didn't I would have to field calls and complaints and no one wants that.


----------



## skorum03

areas east of me must have gotten a little more snow. Seems like the further south or eastIi go totals are barely an inch


----------



## unit28

Stuff later stays north side attm


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2081621 said:


> I have Christmas stuff to pay for. Bring on the snow!


This.......


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2081628 said:


> More? Or total already


Now..........


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2081633 said:


> Stuff later stays north side attm


Kinda what it looks like


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;2081633 said:


> Stuff later stays north side attm


Define north side please?


----------



## unit28

End looks to go through metrop


----------



## qualitycut

Sss what yiu got?


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2081640 said:


> End looks to go through metrop


And? ........?


----------



## qualitycut

Cafe just did or big account and was closed always open Saturday


----------



## Camden

I've had better days. I unhooked a trailer containing several blowers. I had a 2 stage in the back that apparently took weight off the tongue. When I flipped the latch the trailer flew off the ball, knocked me right on my arse and scratched my bumper. Lesson learned let me tell you.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2081637 said:


> Define north side please?


Sliding along 169 to the North East......attm


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2081644 said:


> I've had better days. I unhooked a trailer containing several blowers. I had a 2 stage in the back that apparently took weight off the tongue. When I flipped the latch the trailer flew off the ball, knocked me right on my arse and scratched my bumper. Lesson learned let me tell you.


On the new truck?


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;2081644 said:


> I've had better days. I unhooked a trailer containing several blowers. I had a 2 stage in the back that apparently took weight off the tongue. When I flipped the latch the trailer flew off the ball, knocked me right on my arse and scratched my bumper. Lesson learned let me tell you.


And the only part that you care about is the scratch in the truck


----------



## Green Grass

Progress report I got a bag of popcorn and $100. I don't know why you guys ***** about your customers


----------



## Green Grass

Starting to get small flakes again


----------



## qualitycut

I see it already plow everything then get 1 inch again abd everyone is pissed


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2081650 said:


> On the new truck?


Yep. It's got a Monday appointment to get it fixed.


----------



## Camden

Green Grass;2081651 said:


> And the only part that you care about is the scratch in the truck


You're absolutely right.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2081642 said:


> And? ........?


The Dakota shortwave wrap follows 
Makes a rat tail at the end and goes through the metro

Over 20dbz between 11 and 5


----------



## unit28

Getting windy


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2081594 said:


> Hmm. We are almost done with everything. I said something didn't look right last night.


No, no... I agreed something didn't look right... I was more talking about the wait and see for this second round since we haven't hit open ups


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2081668 said:


> The Dakota shortwave wrap follows
> Makes a rat tail at the end and goes through the metro
> 
> Over 20dbz between 11 and 5


Hiw much more half inch?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2081641 said:


> Sss what yiu got?


I have about 3" at my house. The street is almost starting to melt. I've found anywhere from 2" - 3.5" around my area.


----------



## qualitycut

My 1.8 vrac is looking good for me


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2081633 said:


> Stuff later stays north side attm


Please let us get another half inch of snow!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2081677 said:


> My 1.8 vrac is looking good for me


I was just a little off with 12.8" or whatever it was.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2081681 said:


> I was just a little off with 12.8" or whatever it was.


Not done yet lol


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;2081681 said:


> I was just a little off with 12.8" or whatever it was.


Just add it up
By next fiday I say you nailed it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2081680 said:


> Please let us get another half inch of snow!!!


Read NWS Facebook post. You'll be close. I wanna know if that's if though.


----------



## Green Grass

Dunbar....


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2081683 said:


> Just add it up
> By next fiday I say you nailed it


Yea..............


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2081685 said:


> Read NWS Facebook post. You'll be close. I wanna know if that's if though.


Im hoping for the few 10ths category here.


----------



## djagusch

skorum03;2081630 said:


> areas east of me must have gotten a little more snow. Seems like the further south or eastIi go totals are barely an inch


New richmond only has a half inch


----------



## Camden

5" here. Everyone's done until this afternoon.


----------



## qualitycut

Seems like it's melting


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;2081683 said:


> Just add it up
> By next fiday I say you nailed it


No doubt.........


----------



## qualitycut

Ice pellets. ...


----------



## skorum03

djagusch;2081690 said:


> New richmond only has a half inch


Interesting. I never went north of town.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Cafe this starting driveways

Dont think we will even get another 1/2"


----------



## SSS Inc.

NorthernProServ;2081712 said:


> Cafe this starting driveways
> 
> Dont think we will even get another 1/2"


My daytime forecast went up to 1-3"


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;2081714 said:


> My daytime forecast went up to 1-3"


Same wtf!!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2081685 said:


> Read NWS Facebook post. You'll be close. I wanna know if that's if though.


Perfect! Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2081714 said:


> My daytime forecast went up to 1-3"


M8ne has been like that look at Facebook.

Edit 1-2


----------



## Polarismalibu

Sooooo when is this next wave coming


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Mine went to 1-3, but have .9 on the hourly. All the other plow guys I talk to have moved onto clearing everything. 

We are starting the schools in an hour.


----------



## ryde307

Wish this next band would hurry up. Would like another quick 1/2-1" then go get most things done today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2081726 said:


> Sooooo when is this next wave coming


Soon...check the radar.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2081729 said:


> Soon...check the radar.


I hope we get a quick 1.5" give or take a few 10ths. payup


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2081727 said:


> Mine went to 1-3, but have .9 on the hourly. All the other plow guys I talk to have moved onto clearing everything.
> 
> We are starting the schools in an hour.


We have been doing everything


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2081729 said:


> Soon...check the radar.


No time busy plowing


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2081735 said:


> We have been doing everything


We did everything but the stuff that's closed til Monday. I have a hard time pulling the trigger on those quite yet.


----------



## qualitycut

Drying out as gets to the metro


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2081733 said:


> I hope we get a quick 1.5" give or take a few 10ths. payup


Attitude in this town sucks


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;2081714 said:


> My daytime forecast went up to 1-3"


Mine went down to less than half inch


----------



## jimslawnsnow

We got about 1/4 maybe 3/8". Guys are doing residentials. I can't believe it. Kinda crazy


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Now it's misting out. Good thing I had bano throw salt/sand down


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I really don't see another inch on the radar


----------



## qualitycut

Not a single call today. Awesome. I'm almost done too


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2081758 said:


> I really don't see another inch on the radar


Dry lick....


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2081758 said:


> I really don't see another inch on the radar


That green band that went over me dropped a coating...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2081765 said:


> That green band that went over me dropped a coating...


Yeah, and I don't think that'll get to me.


----------



## qualitycut

Cbservicesllc what do you need to give then to show totals?


----------



## unit28

Totals. ......

the list

http://forecast.weather.gov/product.php?site=mpx&product=pns&issuedby=mpx


----------



## Ranger620

We were done at 10 ish. Fixing a break line. Probably have to go out and do touch ups after stores close.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2081739 said:


> We did everything but the stuff that's closed til Monday. I have a hard time pulling the trigger on those quite yet.


Same here... Do those once I know it's done... and hope for over 4 Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2081744 said:


> Drying out as gets to the metro


The negativity in this town sucks!


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2081767 said:


> Cbservicesllc what do you need to give then to show totals?


We settle on measurements listed on NWS or the Coop


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS already has me at 4-6" for Monday night.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2081790 said:


> NWS already has me at 4-6" for Monday night.


and you'll get 1 inch. I tell you, every time they brag up a storm its a bust. as bano says "its friggen stupid to predict it from the ocean"


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2081790 said:


> NWS already has me at 4-6" for Monday night.


3-7 here lol


----------



## qualitycut

Nam 5 gfs 2


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;2081792 said:


> and you'll get 1 inch. I tell you, every time they brag up a storm its a bust. as bano says "its friggen stupid to predict it from the ocean"


I predicted Tuesday when it was in japan.......


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well just tore the hell out of the grass with the snowmobile. Well worth it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2081805 said:


> I predicted Tuesday when it was in japan.......


5 hours ago you also said today was going to be a long day.


----------



## qualitycut

Better hit my per time commercial sooner than later starting to melt


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2081807 said:


> 5 hours ago you also said today was going to be a long day.


...........


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2081809 said:


> Better hit my per time commercial sooner than later starting to melt


I won't even have to salt. There's enough left over salt laying around the lots from the other night.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2081807 said:


> 5 hours ago you also said today was going to be a long day.


It is a long day. I been up for 32 hours now, got a surprise birthday party to be at in a hour then go make sure I don't need to salt. Makes for a long day. Maybe he was talking about something different


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2081807 said:


> 5 hours ago you also said today was going to be a long day.


Dang.......


----------



## qualitycut

About half of my customers have shoveled walks and in front of garge. No exercise today


----------



## qualitycut

Keep forgetting my beacon is on


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2081807 said:


> 5 hours ago you also said today was going to be a long day.[/QUOT)
> And your done?
> We all know better than that.lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2081831 said:


> LwnmwrMan22;2081807 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5 hours ago you also said today was going to be a long day.[/QUOT)
> And your done?
> We all know better than that.lol
> 
> 
> 
> We would be had we not sat around for 3-4 hours waiting for more snow.
> 
> That and I'm running with a skeleton crew with no loader help cause guys asked for Christmas. Got 1/2 the blade length running I would normally have.
Click to expand...


----------



## unit28

All along it didn't show on many data sites
I held on , still am



Minnesota or bust


Sigh


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2081832 said:


> unit28;2081831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We would be had we not sat around for 3-4 hours waiting for more snow.
> 
> That and I'm running with a skeleton crew with no loader help cause guys asked for Christmas. Got 1/2 the blade length running I would normally have.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's not kid ourselves
> 
> You did see it on radar just as well
Click to expand...


----------



## unit28

Plus
I didn't give an amount of extra, 

That is what NWS did on their hourly
And cco too.

I was looking at the Nam
And that's why I don't trust models


I feel bad now....damit


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

I can't believe all the places that haven't been touched


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;2081839 said:


> Plus
> I didn't give an amount of extra,
> 
> That is what NWS did on their hourly
> And cco too.
> 
> I was looking at the Nam
> And that's why I don't trust models
> 
> I feel bad now....damit


I hope you're kidding on the last part.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

I'm glad I said screw it and did a full push everywhere this morning and light salt on them. Everything is solid black. Just running through all of them again and dusting them


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2081842 said:


> I can't believe all the places that haven't been touched


Well all the weather people kept saying more snow so im sure some waited. I was close


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;2081846 said:


> Well all the weather people kept saying more snow so im sure some waited. I was close


I know, especially when they upped the totals this morning


----------



## unit28

unit28;2080704 said:


> That x is a roadblock
> 
> 500mb splits here


When I look at other data it clicks better for me well in advance
This is what I saw @230 pm Xmas eve
And it did it,

when I look at general model data it doesn't fly as well
heck that's just me though


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2081850 said:


> I know, especially when they upped the totals this morning


All night they kept saying heaviest after 6 i dont think it snowed after 6. Just like the last damn time it snowed


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2081856 said:


> All night they kept saying heaviest after 6 i dont think it snowed after 6. Just like the last damn time it snowed


Correct....... And I was just being snarky unit. Not like that ever happens here.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2081858 said:


> Correct....... And I was just being snarky unit. Not like that ever happens here.


Git a Richard and a Ricky in this thread now


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2081861 said:


> Git a Richard and a Ricky in this thread now


And with you in the group we have a Richard, Ricky and a Dick.


----------



## unit28

y tuesday El niebe es avohco Los metro..
..


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2081863 said:


> And with you in the group we have a Richard, Ricky and a Dick.


...............

I didn't even complain today geez


----------



## SSS Inc.

..............


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2081868 said:


> ...............
> 
> I didn't even complain today geez


That was preemptive name calling. Look at the picture above and I'll wait.


----------



## qualitycut

32°.......


----------



## Drakeslayer

unit28;2081865 said:


> y tuesday El niebe es avohco Los metro..
> ..


Going south I'm guessing?


----------



## NorthernProServ

Winter storm watch !!!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2081870 said:


> ..............


Cafe that.............


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2081879 said:


> Cafe that.............


NWS is right in line with it for location anyways. NWS says 13" on the high end according to their new graphics. Low/Middle/High


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2081875 said:


> Winter storm watch !!!!!!!


Yea awesome timing as of now. 6-10 over night. Sweet


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2081880 said:


> NWS is right in line with it for location anyways. NWS says 13" on the high end according to their new graphics. Low/Middle/High


I also had half of what they said i was going to get lastnight. Im ok with 4 but 10 over night no thanks


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2081839 said:


> Plus
> I didn't give an amount of extra,
> 
> That is what NWS did on their hourly
> And cco too.
> 
> I was looking at the Nam
> And that's why I don't trust models
> 
> I feel bad now....damit


It's all good, no one expected that 10:30PM aviation update that said the bulk of snow overnight either!



qualitycut;2081856 said:


> All night they kept saying heaviest after 6 i dont think it snowed after 6. Just like the last damn time it snowed


Like I said above...



unit28;2081865 said:


> y tuesday El niebe es avohco Los metro..
> ..


That doesn't translate in Google...


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2081870 said:


> ..............


Impressive..... Must be by we're already in a Watch


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2081885 said:


> It's all good, no one expected that 10:30PM aviation update that said the bulk of snow overnight either!
> 
> Like I said above...
> 
> That doesn't translate in Google...


Ha tried same thing


----------



## Ranger620

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2081845 said:


> I'm glad I said screw it and did a full push everywhere this morning and light salt on them. Everything is solid black. Just running through all of them again and dusting them


Same here got everything done before stores opened just have to do a little clean up where employees parked cause you know the half the parking lot that was plowed is not a good place to park. You should always park in the unplowed section 50 feet over.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2081880 said:


> NWS is right in line with it for location anyways. NWS says 13" on the high end according to their new graphics. Low/Middle/High


Smells like money! payup payup payup

And schools are on break!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2081887 said:


> Ha tried same thing


Nieve is snow but he spelled it wrong. All I got is snow and metro(Means Meter in Spanish! as in over 3')


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2081890 said:


> Nieve is snow but he spelled it wrong. All I got is snow and metro(Means Meter in Spanish! as in over 3')


I would cry, seriously


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2081893 said:


> I would cry, seriously


 Baby!..............


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2081893 said:


> I would cry, seriously


Pretty sure thats not what he was getting at. It wouldn't be that bad.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I'm at 5-11 already on my forecast.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2081895 said:


> Pretty sure thats not what he was getting at. It wouldn't be that bad.


Go flood your rink


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oops....shoulda looked at the fuel gauge.


----------



## banonea

Spread 10,000lb of salt/sand between Owatonna and Rochester. going out tonight to scrape lots and get ready for Monday night, calling for 5' to 8" here. with luck I should be able to get at least 2 pushes on my per push.........payuppayuppayuppayup


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2081901 said:


> Go flood your rink


You said it was 32º. Too warm. I've been busy eating about 20 Spritz cookies instead.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2081896 said:


> I'm at 5-11 already on my forecast.


Me too......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2081907 said:


> Me too......


You guys talking 1-3/4-8?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2081911 said:


> You guys talking 1-3/4-8?


Huh? Is there a joke in there somewhere??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BTW, you look at the hourly? Majority is before midnight.

That means we should have 5" on the ground by noon Monday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2081912 said:


> Huh? Is there a joke in there somewhere??


You say 5-11. Is that 1-3 Monday day, 4-8 Monday night? Or just Monday night?


----------



## wenzelosllc

Ranger620;2081888 said:


> Same here got everything done before stores opened just have to do a little clean up where employees parked cause you know the half the parking lot that was plowed is not a good place to park. You should always park in the unplowed section 50 feet over.


Don't even get me started on this. I've had people pull into unplowed spots right in front of the Skid Steer. Literally 2 spaces away and moving toward their car and they think it's a good spot to park.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Done with a full pull!! Glad the rest of the forecast was a bust for additional snow. A liquid spirit is now in my hand just as I predicted it would be. And just time that I thought it would be.
Cheers


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2081911 said:


> You guys talking 1-3/4-8?


Yup. .......... its called addition.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2081895 said:


> Pretty sure thats not what he was getting at. It wouldn't be that bad.


Not gonna lie... That would be pretty extreme...


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2081912 said:


> Huh? Is there a joke in there somewhere??


He only knows that common core math


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2081923 said:


> Not gonna lie... That would be pretty extreme...


Only wouldbe like 3 inches an hour


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2081913 said:


> BTW, you look at the hourly? Majority is before midnight.
> 
> That means we should have 5" on the ground by noon Monday.


Haha... you're just getting jabs in left and right today!


----------



## qualitycut

Eat dinner and then bed sounds pretty darn good right now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2081927 said:


> Haha... you're just getting jabs in left and right today!


Are we not batting 1.000 for plowable snows showing up 6-12 hours earlier than forecast?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2081924 said:


> He only knows that common core math


My brain went a whole different direction on that question.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2081930 said:


> Are we not batting 1.000 for plowable snows showing up 6-12 hours earlier than forecast?


I was going to ask nws about itbut to lazy. Novak would just think im being a richard. I am curious why though


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak posted...


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2081932 said:


> My brain went a whole different direction on that question.


Pervert. .......


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2081905 said:


> You said it was 32º. Too warm. I've been busy eating about 20 Spritz cookies instead.


Oh man... wish I had some spritz cookies right now!


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2081946 said:


> Oh man... wish I had some spritz cookies right now!


I'd share but there aren't many left. They are easy to make!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2081930 said:


> Are we not batting 1.000 for plowable snows showing up 6-12 hours earlier than forecast?


Well... you have a point... more like .500 for me We only had about a half inch that Monday night... you East guys got the first round...


----------



## Bill1090

Nws says 5-8 for me..... I'm expecting 0.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2081930 said:


> Are we not batting 1.000 for plowable snows showing up 6-12 hours earlier than forecast?


OK then 
we have snow Monday night here
Not as cold. ......

Monday Night

Not as cold. Snow in the evening...then snow likely after midnight. Snow may be heavy at times in the evening. Snow accumulation of 6 to 7 inches. Storm total snow accumulation of 7 to 8 inches. Near steady temperature around 19. Northeast winds 10 to 20 mph. Chance of snow 80 percent.

So what they're saying is afternoon rain instead
I have seen data that is suggesting such


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2081952 said:


> OK then
> we have snow Monday night here
> Not as cold. ......
> 
> Monday Night
> 
> Not as cold. Snow in the evening...then snow likely after midnight. Snow may be heavy at times in the evening. Snow accumulation of 6 to 7 inches. Storm total snow accumulation of 7 to 8 inches. Near steady temperature around 19. Northeast winds 10 to 20 mph. Chance of snow 80 percent.
> 
> So what they're saying is afternoon rain instead
> I have seen data that is suggesting such


So the European is wrong. And it's only 6" done at midnight.

Sounds like my honeymoon, my wife is full blooded German.


----------



## Green Grass

Naps always feel good.


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2081952 said:


> OK then
> we have snow Monday night here
> Not as cold. ......
> 
> Monday Night
> 
> Not as cold. Snow in the evening...then snow likely after midnight. Snow may be heavy at times in the evening. Snow accumulation of 6 to 7 inches. Storm total snow accumulation of 7 to 8 inches. Near steady temperature around 19. Northeast winds 10 to 20 mph. Chance of snow 80 percent.
> 
> So what they're saying is afternoon rain instead
> I have seen data that is suggesting such


Rain? Supposed to be in the 20s


----------



## TKLAWN

After plowing coors...

Ahhhhaaaa delicious!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Soooo... Do we look at the forecasted totals? Or the 18z model runs?

Or the fact that Accu has 2.5" forecast?


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2081952 said:


> OK then
> we have snow Monday night here
> Not as cold. ......
> 
> Monday Night
> 
> Not as cold. Snow in the evening...then snow likely after midnight. Snow may be heavy at times in the evening. Snow accumulation of 6 to 7 inches. Storm total snow accumulation of 7 to 8 inches. Near steady temperature around 19. Northeast winds 10 to 20 mph. Chance of snow 80 percent.
> 
> So what they're saying is afternoon rain instead
> I have seen data that is suggesting such


Come on! Rain???

I hope we get 6" of snow... that puts me in the 3rd tier for the schools Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2081970 said:


> Soooo... Do we look at the forecasted totals? Or the 18z model runs?


Or the Euro...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2081971 said:


> Come on! Rain???
> 
> I hope we get 6" of snow... that puts me in the 3rd tier for the schools Thumbs Up


I hope we get like 14 once school is back in session


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2081973 said:


> I hope we get like 14 once school is back in session


Whoa whoa whoa whoa....

Actually, 14" is better than 5-6". School gets cancelled then.

It's the 6" snowfalls from midnight to 5 am that hurt.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2081970 said:


> Soooo... Do we look at the forecasted totals? Or the 18z model runs?
> 
> Or the fact that Accu has 2.5" forecast?


Gfs only dropped an inch. The 14 is pretty close though


----------



## qualitycut

Ao meteo has 4 and wintercast has 10 why is that?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;2081956 said:


> Naps always feel good.


You must not have kids at home?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2081974 said:


> Whoa whoa whoa whoa....
> 
> Actually, 14" is better than 5-6". School gets cancelled then.
> 
> It's the 6" snowfalls from midnight to 5 am that hurt.


True.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2081982 said:


> Ao meteo has 4 and wintercast has 10 why is that?


Ratios? Looks like NWS is running 12/13:1


----------



## albhb3

which one of you hacks is imperial I saw you endorsing plowznmows


----------



## albhb3

jimslawnsnow;2081983 said:


> You must not have kids at home?


lucky ours has been bawling nonstop since about Thursday afternoon merry fawking Christmas to me, left him at the wifes parents house for about 4 hours today happy as a clam. I even got kicked outta my own bed last night


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2081985 said:


> Ratios? Looks like NWS is running 12/13:1


That's what I've been using. Latest NAM and GFS are about 4" and NWS is sky high in the chart


----------



## unit28

Monday 6pm
.......ice


----------



## Doughboy12

Bano,
At bww north side....first one is on me...attm


----------



## qualitycut

Novak Weather

Major Winter Storm is poised to strike MN/WI late MON into TUE. This giant means business.*


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2081990 said:


> That's what I've been using. Latest NAM and GFS are about 4" and NWS is sky high in the chart


Just look at QPF at this point. NAM is almost identical to NWS. You can't always force the meteogram to do what you want with ratios for some reason. I already tried to get it to match NWS for snow but I can't get it done. Take another look and you'll know what I'm talking about. The gfs is the outlier right now.


----------



## CityGuy

Driving around looking for slick spots. Yeah me.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;2081993 said:


> Monday 6pm
> .......ice


^^^And this graphic illustrates why you can't get the nam to match nws on snow even though the qpf is the same.


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;2081983 said:


> You must not have kids at home?


2 but the little one was napping


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2082000 said:


> Driving around looking for slick spots. Yeah me.


My driveway is slick.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;2082001 said:


> ^^^And this graphic illustrates why you can't get the nam to match nws on snow even though the qpf is the same.


Qpf is high
Seen 1.4 somewhere earlier


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2081998 said:


> Just look at QPF at this point. NAM is almost identical to NWS. You can't always force the meteogram to do what you want with ratios for some reason. I already tried to get it to match NWS for snow but I can't get it done. Take another look and you'll know what I'm talking about. The gfs is the outlier right now.


Yeah... makes sense... Always trouble with mix


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2081997 said:


> Novak Weather
> 
> Major Winter Storm is poised to strike MN/WI late MON into TUE. This giant means business.*


D'ohkay.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2082005 said:


> Qpf is high
> Seen 1.4 somewhere earlier


But but but.... With the earlier rain, NWS said snow storms won't hold that much moisture.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2082018 said:


> But but but.... With the earlier rain, NWS said snow storms won't hold that much moisture.


Soooo... that in itself means some ice/rain? Hope not... some of this crap has sucked with ice underneath


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2081997 said:


> Novak Weather
> 
> Major Winter Storm is poised to strike MN/WI late MON into TUE. This giant means business.*


So he's scaring people again, what a ******! Haha


----------



## andersman02

cbservicesllc;2082028 said:


> Soooo... that in itself means some ice/rain? Hope not... some of this crap has sucked with ice underneath


Couple drives I did today made me pucker a bit, start trying push up at an angle and just slide


----------



## Green Grass

Plowz is on wcco.com


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wild look flat.


----------



## banonea

wenzelosllc;2081915 said:


> Don't even get me started on this. I've had people pull into unplowed spots right in front of the Skid Steer. Literally 2 spaces away and moving toward their car and they think it's a good spot to park.


That when I get out and ask them if they would like to move to a clean spot of would they like me to move it for them with the skid...... (done that before too)


----------



## SSS Inc.

Don'y judge me but I put some leftover Ham.....Thick slice of pepperjack.......and a load of spray cheese on a dinner roll. Hands down best sandwich I've had in a long time.


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;2082069 said:


> That when I get out and ask them if they would like to move to a clean spot of would they like me to move it for them with the skid...... (done that before too)


I went that route once. I felt great until I realized they were undercover cops. Whoops!


----------



## Greenery

andersman02;2082056 said:



> Couple drives I did today made me pucker a bit, start trying push up at an angle and just slide


Yes, I slid down a steep 50 yard long drive into a moderate traffic road today. It was glare ice underneath from earlier this week.


----------



## Greenery

Broke a couple welds on the skid plow and my truck is running hot again. Must be time to replace the fan clutch again.


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;2081995 said:


> Bano,
> At bww north side....first one is on me...attm


Just woke up. thanks but I wont eat there, ban guns, wont let cops have theirs either.......


----------



## SSS Inc.

Fancy that....I've been fine tuned to 6-12" now.


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;2082072 said:


> I went that route once. I felt great until I realized they were undercover cops. Whoops!


Had a cop try to give my brother a ticket for speeding in a parking lot plowing one time.......didn't go good for the cop in front of the judge, lost his badge for mouthing off to the judge.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2082070 said:


> Don'y judge me but I put some leftover Ham.....Thick slice of pepperjack.......and a load of spray cheese on a dinner roll. Hands down best sandwich I've had in a long time.


I ordered a 14" double sausage pizza and ate the whole thing, along with 2 diet Dr peppers.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2082070 said:


> Don'y judge me but I put some leftover Ham.....Thick slice of pepperjack.......and a load of spray cheese on a dinner roll. Hands down best sandwich I've had in a long time.


Is your wife that bad of a cook?


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;2082070 said:


> Don'y judge me but I put some leftover Ham.....Thick slice of pepperjack.......and a load of spray cheese on a dinner roll. Hands down best sandwich I've had in a long time.


Did same earlier but also put raspberry jam on it

#montecristo


----------



## Camden

It's been an interesting day. Lots of little things went wrong. Still managed to get in two runs. I *think* I'll come out ahead when it's all said and done.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;2082084 said:


> Is your wife that bad of a cook?


A) Wife is in Wisconsin B) I know you would love this. And that is based solely on the fact that we both eat stuff like Jacks Pizzas.



unit28;2082085 said:


> Did same earlier but also put raspberry jam on it
> 
> #montecristo


Yes!!!! I had a cherry on it. My mom's ham is made with this cherry sauce. 
#canteatanymorebutwill #I'vehadthreeofsaidsandwiches #wantmore


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2082100 said:


> A) Wife is in Wisconsin B) I know you would love this. And that is based solely on the fact that we both eat stuff like Jacks Pizzas.


That is what I had for dinner


----------



## IDST

One guy didn't show up. Talked to him at four a.m. next guy didn't answer till 6:30 showed up four hours after we started. Two other guys took three hours to get to jobsite. Had a neighbor help out. First time with a v plow. Didn't do to bad. Blew a hydraulic line. Got two phones calls for missed shoveling.


----------



## banonea

Camden;2082099 said:


> It's been an interesting day. Lots of little things went wrong. Still managed to get in two runs. I *think* I'll come out ahead when it's all said and done.


Same here. got a wire broke in the rubber plug for the headlights on the truck side on the brothers plow. got 1 head light and it works till mon when I can get a repair plug but it chaps my a$$. got all the other issues fixed so we can scrape tonight.


----------



## qualitycut

Speaking ow nws on the meteo. I think it stays the same no matter what the ratio is set it.


----------



## Camden

jagext;2082107 said:


> One guy didn't show up. Talked to him at four a.m. next guy didn't answer till 6:30 showed up four hours after we started. Two other guys took three hours to get to jobsite. Had a neighbor help out. First time with a v plow. Didn't do to bad. Blew a hydraulic line. Got two phones calls for missed shoveling.


You probably didn't intend this but your post is very comforting. I really had a terrible day but knowing I wasn't alone makes it a little better.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2082124 said:


> You probably didn't intend this but your post is very comforting. I really had a terrible day but knowing I wasn't alone makes it a little better.


Just think, even lwmr didn't post any issues.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2082125 said:


> Just think, even lwmr didn't post any issues.


He only did half the route I think. He may have run out of gas or close to it though. There is still pretty good chance for a major breakdown or sonething.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2082125 said:


> Just think, even lwmr didn't post any issues.


I am sure that he is not done yet


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;2082127 said:


> He only did half the route I think. He may have run out of gas or close to it though. There is still pretty good chance for a major breakdown or sonething.


I wonder if he is still walking to the gas station


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;2082129 said:


> I wonder if he is still walking to the gas station


Few and far between up there. I did see a deer in the back of the Khicken place I plow in this morning also.


----------



## Ranger620

Drakeslayer;2082133 said:


> Few and far between up there. I did see a deer in the back of the Khicken place I plow in this morning also.


I was bombarded by turkeys. Got a few on video. Wish it was easier to post it


----------



## qualitycut

Pretty tough to run out of fuel in a new truck. Wonder if he actually did


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2082137 said:


> Pretty tough to run out of fuel in a new truck. Wonder if he actually did


No, just forgot to fill up between schools, had to double back.

We didn't have anything go wrong. Did the full route with 3/5 the usual guys and no loader. I was home at 6.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wait, forgot, one of the snowblowers, the starter rope broke.


----------



## Deershack

Anyone looking for a shoveler? Have a local guy that shows up at the house everyday w/snow. This morning it was before I got up. OK, got up at 9, but he already had my drive and walk done plus those on either side of me. Does a good job and is looking for more work. When he stopped back to get paid I asked if he was interested in a full time job ( well as much as this kind of work can provid) and thats what he is looking for. He says he has a license and car. 
Give me a call. Didn't talk any money with him but he may be one of those diamond in the rough types.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2082140 said:


> Wait, forgot, one of the snowblowers, the starter rope broke.


Boring......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Deershack;2082141 said:


> Anyone looking for a shoveler? Have a local guy that shows up at the house everyday w/snow. This morning it was before I got up. OK, got up at 9, but he already had my drive and walk done plus those on either side of me. Does a good job and is looking for more work. When he stopped back to get paid I asked if he was interested in a full time job ( well as much as this kind of work can provid) and thats what he is looking for. He says he has a license and car.
> Give me a call. Didn't talk any money with him but he may be one of those diamond in the rough types.


Too bad he's not down here


----------



## IDST

Camden;2082124 said:


> You probably didn't intend this but your post is very comforting. I really had a terrible day but knowing I wasn't alone makes it a little better.


I was glad to not be the only one!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2082142 said:


> Boring......


Back to back pushes about 4 am I had return springs break on my plow? First the eye bolt on the right side, next push the curve where the spring attaches to the plow broke.

Better?

Still plowed until I got time to run home at 9 and put new ones in.


----------



## qualitycut

Deershack;2082141 said:


> Anyone looking for a shoveler? Have a local guy that shows up at the house everyday w/snow. This morning it was before I got up. OK, got up at 9, but he already had my drive and walk done plus those on either side of me. Does a good job and is looking for more work. When he stopped back to get paid I asked if he was interested in a full time job ( well as much as this kind of work can provid) and thats what he is looking for. He says he has a license and car.
> Give me a call. Didn't talk any money with him but he may be one of those diamond in the rough types.


I need 1.....


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2082147 said:


> Back to back pushes about 4 am I had return springs break on my plow? First the eye bolt on the right side, next push the curve where the spring attaches to the plow broke.
> 
> Better?
> 
> Still plowed until I got time to run home at 9 and put new ones in.


#bossproblems


----------



## NorthernProServ

Yikes on the maximum


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2082003 said:


> My driveway is slick.


I saw that. Better hire a snow professional to take care of that.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2082150 said:


> Yikes on the maximum


1-13 sounds right


----------



## qualitycut

My driveway completely melted off


----------



## NorthernProServ

Did LwnMwr get a new truck?

http://kstp.com/news/stories/s4002469.shtml?cat=1

Lol


----------



## CityGuy

Back at the shop. Nothing broke and winged back a bunch of roads.


----------



## CityGuy

Drifting out in the country in a few spots.


----------



## CityGuy

I see the Wild got their butts handed to them.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2082154 said:


> Did LwnMwr get a new truck?
> 
> http://kstp.com/news/stories/s4002469.shtml?cat=1
> 
> Lol


Dollar short guy was also a few teeth short


----------



## qualitycut

One of my lots with new asphalt is just glare ice


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2082152 said:


> 1-13 sounds right


Local TV weather guesser here at the 10pm said if he was put on the spot right now he would predict.... wait for it.... 3-8".


----------



## CityGuy

This sucks. Now I can't sleep.


----------



## Deershack

qualitycut;2082148 said:


> I need 1.....


Give me a call tomorrow. 651-895-9233


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2082161 said:


> One of my lots with new asphalt is just glare ice


The skid and this ice sucks so bad. Never have slid sideways in a skid so many times


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2082161 said:


> One of my lots with new asphalt is just glare ice


I have one that's like that every time


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2082171 said:


> I have all of them that's like that this time


Fixed that for ya


----------



## unit28

After the big one monday/Tuesday
(Heavy bands w/over 1" pr. Near SMetroetc, using Nam model
starting by 9pm should be all snow by then)

A second wave moves in from the west
it's right on the heels of the big'gn.
.
.


----------



## unit28

Thinking back......
NWS should be called out on the first storm
Saying it was going to be like like the Halloween blizzard

they're all clowns....


----------



## SnowGuy73

20° breezy, clear.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2082183 said:


> 20° breezy, clear.


This heavy snow coming ain't gonna help your ice.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nws is down to 5-11"

Hoping for 11"!


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2082184 said:


> This heavy snow coming ain't gonna help your ice.


It's already screwed, bring on the snow!!


----------



## unit28

Where's frankie


----------



## unit28

.days two through seven...monday through saturday accumulating snow is likely across the outlook area from monday afternoon through wednesday. The heaviest snow accumulation is expected monday afternoon and monday night where 6 or more inches of snow is expected. Winter storm watches remain in effect for much of central and southern minnesota and west central wisconsin for monday afternoon and night. Keep up with the latest forecasts and statements on this developing weather situation.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

First parking lot that's regularly salted was black, even without salt after yesterday's snow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Sam's snow cast 10.7"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Second site check has patchy frozen spots.


----------



## CityGuy

17° and cloudy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Third site, the apartments I started at yesterday, where I finished was basically black. Where I started, the drivelanes were too packed to do anything today, but where the cars were parked, there's just shy of 2" still.

Gonna have to wait there until the end of this week, get the cars moved and do a complete curb to curb.

4th site has patchy ice again. Another 100 lbs of salt going down.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

5th site check, sidewalks that get regular salt were bone dry this morning without salt yesterday.



Driving from Stacy to Lino Lakes to St. Anthony to WBL to Forest Lake, about 10% of stuff isn't plowed yet.


----------



## unit28

My old work tunes are now wireless
.....finally


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dangit... Missed section of city sidewalk. I actually have to get out of the truck.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My goodness I'm out of shape..... #nosnowblowerwith


----------



## CGLC

Does anyone have a link to a site that posts previous days weather temperature and snow totals?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.cocorahs.org/ViewData/StateDailyPrecipReports.aspx?state=MN


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2082216 said:


> Dangit... Missed section of city sidewalk. I actually have to get out of the truck.


It's all those carbs you eat


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

AccuWeather has me at 2-4" tomorrow night.


----------



## TKLAWN

Southeast trend??


----------



## CGLC

LwnmwrMan22;2082226 said:


> http://www.cocorahs.org/ViewData/StateDailyPrecipReports.aspx?state=MN


Thank you!


----------



## unit28

TKLAWN;2082237 said:


> Southeast trend??


From the git.... 
Also the 6.4 precipitation i had is the general concensus


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2082243 said:


> From the git....
> Also the 6.4 precipitation i had is the general concensus


Qpf of 6.4"?!?!?! That's like 72" of snow!!!!!! 

We moved to the Sierra Nevadas???


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2082244 said:


> Qpf of 6.4"?!?!?! That's like 72" of snow!!!!!!
> 
> We moved to the Sierra Nevadas???


64.

This is what I meant....right?


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2082244 said:


> Qpf of 6.4"?!?!?! That's like 72" of snow!!!!!!
> 
> We moved to the Sierra Nevadas???


If we're gonna get a big one I want it big enough to close everything for a couple of days That way we just dig out when it's done


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2082237 said:


> Southeast trend??


Hopefully. .........


----------



## qualitycut

I can deal with 4 inches.



Of snow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2082266 said:


> I can deal with 4 inches.
> 
> Of snow


As long as the hourly holds true, everyone will be happy. 5-7" by midnight. Clear that off before places open. Then another 2" from midnight until 6 pm, second push for you guys by the inch / per time, but not another 4" for us seasonal guys to do another open up, then clear everything again Tuesday night and we are done.

Easy peasy.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2082271 said:


> As long as the hourly holds true, everyone will be happy. 5-7" by midnight. Clear that off before places open. Then another 2" from midnight until 6 pm, second push for you guys by the inch / per time, but not another 4" for us seasonal guys to do another open up, then clear everything again Tuesday night and we are done.
> 
> Easy peasy.


I'm available if anyone is going to need help...........

Plowing snow.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2082271 said:


> As long as the hourly holds true, everyone will be happy. 5-7" by midnight. Clear that off before places open. Then another 2" from midnight until 6 pm, second push for you guys by the inch / per time, but not another 4" for us seasonal guys to do another open up, then clear everything again Tuesday night and we are done.
> 
> Easy peasy.


Ha you know thats not going to hold.


----------



## cbservicesllc

So basically what I get from the post NWS had on FB last night is that the snow all depends on storm development down South... The more intense they are down there, the more energy it sucks up...

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1089277024439092&substory_index=0&id=200752513291552


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2082273 said:


> Ha you know thats not going to hold.


Right. We should have 6-10" of snow on the ground by 4 pm, then zero snow afterwards.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2082277 said:


> So basically what I get from the post NWS had on FB last night is that the snow all depends on storm development down South... The more intense they are down there, the more energy it sucks up...
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1089277024439092&substory_index=0&id=200752513291552


That's why I asked what I did on this morning's post, but all they did was direct me to the forecast discussion, which didn't say anything about it.

I have the same question into Novak.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2082284 said:


> That's why I asked what I did on this morning's post, but all they did was direct me to the forecast discussion, which didn't say anything about it.
> 
> I have the same question into Novak.


5 inches in el paso as of 1 hour ago


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2082283 said:


> Right. We should have 6-10" of snow on the ground by 4 pm, then zero snow afterwards.


Ha... no doubt... at least we'll have plenty of time!


----------



## TKLAWN

Kylee shows it mostly done by midnight tomorrow.

Models show anywhere between 2-13 inches but -6-10 for metro likely. Yes she was looking good!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Novak isn't concerned about the southern storms stealing moisture, more concerned about ice from MPLS -SE.


----------



## SSS Inc.

The Euro and NAM are running neck in neck.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NAM keeps climbing, GFS keeps sinking.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2082320 said:


> The Euro and NAM are running neck in neck.


What was the euro at for yestersays snow?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2082326 said:


> What was the euro at for yestersays snow?


Edit. Not sure.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Clearly nws is buying the ecmwf & nam.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2082319 said:


> Novak isn't concerned about the southern storms stealing moisture, more concerned about ice from MPLS -SE.


It has a cap on it....
the last storm didn't

Big'gn won't spin off moisture with it capped

Plus.......
There's more short waves on tap behind it
Short waves are very good at generating moisture

This storm is dependant on tracking
If it tilts, then more cold air is available

Or if it moves further away
Se, then expect less snow

I could go on......and on.....and on.....and on......


----------



## cbservicesllc

GFS is up slightly... still low


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2082319 said:


> Novak isn't concerned about the southern storms stealing moisture, more concerned about ice from MPLS -SE.


That sounds like fun...


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2082330 said:


> Clearly nws is buying the ecmwf & nam.


Right.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2082331 said:


> It has a cap on it....
> the last storm didn't
> 
> Big'gn won't spin off moisture with it capped
> 
> Plus.......
> There's more short waves on tap behind it
> Short waves are very good at generating moisture
> 
> This storm is dependant on tracking
> If it tilts, then more cold air is available


So you're buying the NAM/Euro?


----------



## qualitycut

Just go with half of whats forecasted.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

More calls for salt now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2082338 said:


> Just go with half of whats forecasted.


For some, this year.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well wait a minute here....
https://m.facebook.com/NWSWPC/photo...34987526759/998768606856722/?type=3&source=48


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2082357 said:


> Well wait a minute here....
> https://m.facebook.com/NWSWPC/photo...34987526759/998768606856722/?type=3&source=48


National NWS Weather Prediction Center just posted that 22 minutes ago.

They show the low pressure going WELL south east of us.


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2082336 said:


> So you're buying the NAM/Euro?


look at total forecasted precip.
and duration of it during time of forecasted Temps

Also there's nothing forecasted over <.001 of ice


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2082358 said:


> National NWS Weather Prediction Center just posted that 22 minutes ago.
> 
> They show the low pressure going WELL south east of us.


Weird, that shows nothing for us


----------



## SSS Inc.

That map is just for Sunday. You guys are starting to get lazy with the maps.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2082371 said:


> That map is just for Sunday. You guys are starting to get lazy with the maps.




Maybe trying to stir things up??


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;2082366 said:


> Weird, that shows nothing for us


Pretty sure that was forecasted for today. It says 3am est dated the 27th. It's what you see on gma, etc each morning for a general forecast. Guessing they posted it for people flying home.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2082358 said:


> National NWS Weather Prediction Center just posted that 22 minutes ago.
> 
> They show the low pressure going WELL south east of us.


Isn't that for today not tomorrow???


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;2082371 said:


> That map is just for Sunday. You guys are starting to get lazy with the maps.


I guess you type faster than me


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2082358 said:


> National NWS Weather Prediction Center just posted that 22 minutes ago.
> 
> They show the low pressure going WELL south east of us.


That's for today...

Edit: guess that's been addressed...


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2082331 said:


> It has a cap on it....
> the last storm didn't
> 
> Big'gn won't spin off moisture with it capped
> 
> Plus.......
> There's more short waves on tap behind it
> Short waves are very good at generating moisture
> 
> This storm is dependant on tracking
> If it tilts, then more cold air is available
> 
> Or if it moves further away
> Se, then expect less snow
> 
> I could go on......and on.....and on.....and on......


If, if, if... right?


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2082358 said:


> National NWS Weather Prediction Center just posted that 22 minutes ago.
> 
> They show the low pressure going WELL south east of us.


Heck........
looks just like today's weather


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2082373 said:


> Maybe trying to stir things up??


Doh k..........


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2082379 said:


> If, if, if... right?


It's different in nature as its capped


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

.................

Double post


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2082380 said:


> Heck........
> looks just like today's weather


Ha! ......


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2082384 said:


> It's different in nature as its capped


You still liking for ~6 prediction? Hoping so...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2082395 said:


> You still liking for ~6 prediction? Hoping so...


Less than 2.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Quality's meet up at the bars have lived the.above two posts as well.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2082398 said:


> Quality's meet up at the bars have lived the.above two posts as well.


I was thinking more your honeymoon


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2082395 said:


> You still liking for ~6 prediction? Hoping so...





qualitycut;2082397 said:


> Less than 2.....





qualitycut;2082403 said:


> I was thinking more your honeymoon


Hey hey hey.... I had my own honeymoon joke yesterday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone wanna ask Novak if I'm safe to wait until tomorrow morning to fill up the plow trucks? Or should I get them filled this afternoon??


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2082373 said:


> Maybe trying to stir things up??


I was going to say that.......or trying to keep us on our toes.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2082405 said:


> Anyone wanna ask Novak if I'm safe to wait until tomorrow morning to fill up the plow trucks? Or should I get them filled this afternoon??


I'm on it.....


----------



## CityGuy

Playing on the floor with your kid with her toys


Priceless


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2082398 said:


> Quality's meet up at the bars have lived the.above two posts as well.


:laughing: Ha!


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2082397 said:


> Less than 2.....


Embrace the snow quality... embrace it...


----------



## Green Grass

I just plowed a commercial property that was never touched. There contracted guy didn't show and won't answer the phone


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2082405 said:


> Anyone wanna ask Novak if I'm safe to wait until tomorrow morning to fill up the plow trucks? Or should I get them filled this afternoon??


I see he liked my comment then someone else fulfilled your request...


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2082408 said:


> Playing on the floor with your kid with her toys
> 
> Priceless


Absolutely...


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;2082412 said:


> I see he liked my comment then someone else fulfilled your request...


Thanks for the like...


----------



## Drakeslayer

cbservicesllc;2082412 said:


> I see he liked my comment then someone else fulfilled your request...


Did you see his profile pic????


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2082411 said:


> I just plowed a commercial property that was never touched. There contracted guy didn't show and won't answer the phone


What the...


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2082411 said:


> I just plowed a commercial property that was never touched. There contracted guy didn't show and won't answer the phone


Probably out of business.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2082410 said:


> Embrace the snow quality... embrace it...


Hey im ok with 2-4 not 10 plus


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2082416 said:


> Did you see his profile pic????


Oh yeah, the one and only...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doesn't even care I'm plowing a path around the neighbor's pasture, with the plow tripping.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2082421 said:


> Hey im ok with 2-4 not 10 plus


For once I agree with you


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2082395 said:


> You still liking for ~6 prediction? Hoping so...





qualitycut;2082397 said:


> Less than 2.....





Green Grass;2082411 said:


> I just plowed a commercial property that was never touched. There contracted guy didn't show and won't answer the phone


There's still stuff around here that hasn't been plowed.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

CityGuy;2082408 said:


> Playing on the floor with your kid with her toys
> 
> Priceless


Just this morning I was playing Legos and my son got up and hugged me and said I love you dad. He does it all the time but it gets me every time. Now I'm headed to do ujoints


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2082416 said:


> Did you see his profile pic????





cbservicesllc;2082422 said:


> Oh yeah, the one and only...


"There can be only one"


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2082424 said:


> Doesn't even care I'm plowing a path around the neighbor's pasture, with the plow tripping.


Do all the girls ignore you too?


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2082395 said:


> You still liking for ~6 prediction? Hoping so...


Echos are 25dbz with hints of 35dbz forecasted


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2082434 said:


> Echos are 25dbz with hints of 35dbz forecasted


And what the cafe is that


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2082436 said:


> And what the cafe is that


Light to moderate


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Never mind.........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2082436 said:


> And what the cafe is that


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/DBZ_(meteorology)


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2082439 said:


> Never mind.........


I fixed it....you took it wrong.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/DBZ_(meteorology)

Read under "principle"

Drake is right, although I think unit is just messing with everyone.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2082395 said:


> You still liking for ~6 prediction? Hoping so...





qualitycut;2082397 said:


> Less than 2.....





Doughboy12;2082441 said:


> I fixed it....you took it wrong.


No no no

I can't figure out why I"m getting the above quotes every time.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Green Grass;2082411 said:


> I just plowed a commercial property that was never touched. There contracted guy didn't show and won't answer the phone


Probably the guy in that video I posted last night.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2082443 said:


> No no no
> 
> I can't figure out why I"m getting the above quotes every time.


Close the browser all the way and start over....


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2082442 said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/DBZ_(meteorology)
> 
> Read under "principle"
> 
> Drake is right, although I think unit is just messing with everyone.


It's capped. ...it has ice in it
Till then, ptype is tricky 
is it tilting to let more cold air wrap in?

The. DBZ counts
If it has more than 28units your looking at 4 plus if it's all snow


----------



## Green Grass

NorthernProServ;2082444 said:


> Probably the guy in that video I posted last night.


Out here probably someone similar


----------



## Drakeslayer

Novak has me at 5-8"


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2082451 said:


> Novak has me at 5-8"


Jim isn't going to like the new map. Being short that many guys. 
Bano isn't going to be able to help anyone and may in fact need some. 
New map just up. Novak.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2082453 said:


> Jim isn't going to like the new map. Being short that many guys.
> Bano isn't going to be able to help anyone and may in fact need some.
> New map just up. Novak.


Until it changes again.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2082445 said:


> Close the browser all the way and start over....


I was on my phone.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2082453 said:


> Jim isn't going to like the new map. Being short that many guys.
> Bano isn't going to be able to help anyone and may in fact need some.
> New map just up. Novak.


Same map, just added the 8-10.

If you click on his map, and then scroll back to his previous 2 oval maps, you can see where 2 days ago, he had the "high" going virtually straight up.

Then this morning his "high" was over the cities, but then turned east, but be reflecting the slight SE trend that keeps getting thrown out there.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2082459 said:


> I was on my phone.


Still has a browser.......kill the app.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2082461 said:


> Same map, just added the 8-10.
> 
> If you click on his map, and then scroll back to his previous 2 oval maps, you can see where 2 days ago, he had the "high" going virtually straight up.
> 
> Then this morning his "high" was over the cities, but then turned east, but be reflecting the slight SE trend that keeps getting thrown out there.


I know....but this is a snow map not a travel impact one.


----------



## unit28

Wonder if his map matches this
I'm at 6"-7" here tuesday

As for timing
Far north metro starts at 9pm Monday on the light side of qpf
Ratios however need to be at 15/1 Cambridge


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2082455 said:



> Until it changes again.


It will too. 5-8 for the metro is a pretty "safe" prediction.

Personally I'm more in the 12-15" camp for the metro.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;2082471 said:


> It will too. 5-8 for the metro is a pretty "safe" prediction.
> 
> Personally I'm more in the 12-15" camp for the metro.


I'm getting less than 10/1 south at first......
To wet from the git


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2082471 said:


> It will too. 5-8 for the metro is a pretty "safe" prediction.
> 
> Personally I'm more in the 12-15" camp for the metro.


Yeah, and quality is in the 1-3" camp.

Snow speaking.

For both of you.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2082471 said:


> It will too. 5-8 for the metro is a pretty "safe" prediction.
> 
> Personally I'm more in the 12-15" camp for the metro.


Im going with 5-8 for me as of now think south will be under the gun.. jk


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2082436 said:


> And what the cafe is that


I think 25 are the greens and 35 gets into yellows


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;2082474 said:


> I'm getting less than 10/1 south at first......
> To wet from the git


Really? ......How far south is south to you?

14:1


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2082477 said:


> I think 25 are the greens and 35 gets into yellows


Correct colors
You'll see yellows mixing in


----------



## Camden

Any idea of the timing of the storm? Or really the important question...when it supposed to end? Please don't say 6am!


----------



## Drakeslayer

I wonder if Carolina can come back and go 15-0?

Edit: Nope

2nd Edit: got the ball back with 1:35 left.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2082483 said:


> Any idea what timing of the storm? Or really the important question...when it supposed to end? Please don't say 6am!


Coach, thank you for your question!! If you would kindly look on the forecast map for your current location, you can find the link to the hourly forecast models we have.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;2082478 said:


> Really? ......How far south is south to you?
> 
> 14:1


Jim/banno will start with 5/1


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;2082484 said:


> I wonder if Carolina can come back and go 15-0?


Not a chance


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2082485 said:


> Coach, thank you for your question!! If you would kindly look on the forecast map for your current location, you can find the link to the hourly forecast models we have.


If we pay money will we get better service and more accurate.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2082484 said:


> I wonder if Carolina can come back and go 15-0?
> 
> Edit: Nope


Not unless they pull off a Green Bay hailmary when they get the ball back with 40 seconds left.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2082488 said:


> If we pay money will we get better service and more accurate.


I'm afraid not. But you WILL get square maps and more often, with some emails mixed in.


----------



## Green Grass

Green Grass;2082487 said:


> Not a chance


I guess maybe with that play by Atlanta


----------



## qualitycut

I hate fantasy football cafe


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2082489 said:


> Not unless they pull off a Green Bay hailmary when they get the ball back with 40 seconds left.


1 minute and 30 seconds


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2082489 said:


> Not unless they pull off a Green Bay hailmary when they get the ball back with 40 seconds left.


I mean 1:30.


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;2082493 said:


> 1 minute and 30 seconds


Done.........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well nevermind.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;2082484 said:


> I wonder if Carolina can come back and go 15-0?
> 
> Edit: Nope
> 
> 2nd Edit: got the ball back with 1:35 left.


Nope!.........


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;2082496 said:


> Done.........


This........


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2082485 said:


> Coach, thank you for your question!! If you would kindly look on the forecast map for your current location, you can find the link to the hourly forecast models we have.


Hahahaha, if that isn't accurate...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TK won't like this but

....

Giants have nothing to play for, ANOTHER prime time game, and the Division KINDA on the line.... Vikes lose 27-17.


It's a Minnesota team. It's what "we" do.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2082492 said:


> I hate fantasy football cafe


Playing against Deangelo Williams and Houston D??


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2082503 said:


> Playing against Deangelo Williams and Houston D??


No julio and the te from Philadelphia. Cam only got me 15 and Beckham is out.


----------



## qualitycut

Well that coin toss was cafed up


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2082502 said:


> TK won't like this but
> 
> ....
> 
> Giants have nothing to play for, ANOTHER prime time game, and the Division KINDA on the line.... Vikes lose 27-17.
> 
> It's a Minnesota team. It's what "we" do.


Normally I would agree, but without Beckham I don't see how they beat us.
I know for sure it is going to be chilly, triple layer time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cc: Camden....


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2082492 said:


> I hate fantasy football cafe


If New Orleans wins I pretty much solidify winning $250 in my pool


----------



## CityGuy

Got a problem with my single stage. The deflector shoot, the part in the picture that says 1x will not move up or down? Broke the part that the hand to control it yesterday but I took it all apart including the bolts that hold it and it wtill will not move. Tried WD, JB80 anyone got any other ideas? Will not manually move and I am afraid I will really break it if I put any more force on it trying to move it. It's like it's binding but against what I do not know.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2082509 said:


> If New Orleans wins I pretty much solidify winning $250 in my pool


Playing in the championship and pay out is 500 and 250. So either way i win a little but the 500 would be better


----------



## TKLAWN

Nice to see Decker get the winning TD.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2082510 said:


> Got a problem with my single stage. The deflector shoot, the part in the picture that says 1x will not move up or down? Broke the part that the hand to control it yesterday but I took it all apart including the bolts that hold it and it wtill will not move. Tried WD, JB80 anyone got any other ideas? Will not manually move and I am afraid I will really break it if I put any more force on it trying to move it. It's like it's binding but against what I do not know.


Probably has a small rock in it.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2082513 said:


> Probably has a small rock in it.


Or frozen my blowers like to freeze.


----------



## Bill1090

Lse nws says they will be upgrading to warnings etc this afternoon. Whoo hoo!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

18z NAM dropped 25% of its moisture.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2082514 said:


> Or frozen my blowers like to freeze.


That too......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2082515 said:


> Lse nws says they will be upgrading to warnings etc this afternoon. Whoo hoo!


Until you see it's for ice.

Edit.... The SREF says you're dead.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2082519 said:


> Until you see it's for ice.


Don't say stuff like that!!!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2082519 said:


> Until you see it's for ice.


Yea i just went and checked that out. Alot of ice a few inches of snow.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2082514 said:


> Or frozen my blowers like to freeze.


k
Kept in the heated garage. Broke it before I even started it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2082523 said:


> Don't say stuff like that!!!


I just edited.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Average amount of snow over a 12 hour period.


----------



## unit28

Doh k'..............


----------



## Greenery

Speaking of blowers, I noticed my 1 year old toro is garbage? The entire plastic shield around the auger is completely busted has a giant crack in it. How does that happen?


----------



## wenzelosllc

albhb3;2081986 said:


> which one of you hacks is imperial I saw you endorsing plowznmows


Speaking of plowznmowz...

I don't know which is worse the homeowner comments or the price.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2082516 said:


> 18z NAM dropped 25% of its moisture.


Trend... or Mirage? Whoosh, whoosh, whoosh, whoosh...


----------



## wenzelosllc

Greenery;2082073 said:


> Yes, I slid down a steep 50 yard long drive into a moderate traffic road today. It was glare ice underneath from earlier this week.


And this is why I went and salted my resi's on Xmas. Well worth the time and cost.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2082531 said:


> Doh k'..............


Amounts too low?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Accu raised me from 2-4"......







To 6-10".


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;2082516 said:


> 18z NAM dropped 25% of its moisture.


Sounds about right.

Novak isn't worried!


----------



## TKLAWN

I'd say if the Packers loose, AP plays sparingly tonight because the division will come down to next week anyways then. 

Just a hunch....

Edit 13° and fair( don't wanna piss off shovel guy)


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2082540 said:


> Amounts too low?


For my area snowfall totals.......
They're falling
Monday night is around 3-5

Tuesday

Cloudy with a 50 percent chance of snow. Storm total snow accumulation around 6 inches. Highs in the upper 20s. North winds 5 to 10 mph.


----------



## unit28

....huh 
to warm?


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2082548 said:


> ....huh
> to warm?


Garbage! We better get over 6... at least 4+...


----------



## unit28

Need to check 850mb temps


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2082530 said:


> Average amount of snow over a 12 hour period.


Moves way to fast to read


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2082546 said:


> I'd say if the Packers loose, AP plays sparingly tonight because the division will come down to next week anyways then.
> 
> Just a hunch....
> 
> Edit 13° and fair( don't wanna piss off shovel guy)


13° whwre you are?

22 here


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2082549 said:


> Garbage! We better get over 6... at least 4+...


Your crazy....


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2082554 said:


> 13° whwre you are?
> 
> 22 here


13 here. I wonder what it is in lawnmower land today


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;2082556 said:


> 13 here. I wonder what it is in lawnmower land today


If your at 13 he has at 3


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2082549 said:


> Garbage! We better get over 6... at least 4+...


Hey knock it off!


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2082555 said:


> Your crazy....


Wait,what? What happened snow lover?


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2082548 said:


> ....huh
> to warm?


I always thought when the moisture came from the golf the atmosphere was ussually warmer?


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2082519 said:


> Until you see it's for ice.
> 
> Edit.... The SREF says you're dead.


What's that? Nws says 6-10" and winds 30-40.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2082567 said:


> What's that? Nws says 6-10" and winds 30-40.


Yea see the ice on the maps though. Doesn't mean all ice but some.

Sref is map lwnmmrman posted

Looks like bullseye goes over our close to you. Hard to tell, moves so fast


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2082555 said:


> Your crazy....


Alright, hopefully it at least snows later so we can plow schools the next night... better?


----------



## unit28

More realistic ice maps......
Going to snake east side through mankt...maybe


----------



## unit28

850mb deformation zone looks warm 
And as the eye moves in so does the capped warm air around it
Thusly. ......


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;2082560 said:


> Hey knock it off!


But but

How do you do the plowsite money guy?


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2082561 said:


> Wait,what? What happened snow lover?


I agreed with you on 2-4" this time.


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;2082576 said:


> I agreed with you on 2-4" this time.


I want snow everywhere but here.


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2082573 said:


> 850mb deformation zone looks warm
> And as the eye moves in so does the capped warm air around it
> Thusly. ......


And whats that equate to?


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2082577 said:


> I want snow everywhere but here.


Lol why is that?


----------



## Greenery

After looking at my skid plow closer, it is pretty bent up and broken welds.

The damn attachment plate is bent....


----------



## qualitycut

Packers looking good lol

Rodgers is helping my fantasy team though


----------



## CityGuy

Bring on the big snow.

10+ baby


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2082569 said:


> Yea see the ice on the maps though. Doesn't mean all ice but some.
> 
> Sref is map lwnmmrman posted
> 
> Looks like bullseye goes over our close to you. Hard to tell, moves so fast


That was the point, just to give a general idea of the bulleye


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2082581 said:


> Packers looking good lol
> 
> Rodgers is helping my fantasy team though


That Rodgers is such a great player.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Anyone got extra blowers for sale?


----------



## Bluethumb

Hello... Yes this is my first post been lurking for awhile now. MY Service area (between Rochester and lacrosse) is in the warning. If we don't get at least 3" of snow I will pack the wife and kids up and move to Canada.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bluethumb;2082586 said:


> Hello... Yes this is my first post been lurking for awhile now. MY Service area (between Rochester and lacrosse) is in the warning. If we don't get at least 3" of snow I will pack the wife and kids up and move to Canada.


They don't have any snow ether!


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2082569 said:


> Yea see the ice on the maps though. Doesn't mean all ice but some.
> 
> Sref is map lwnmmrman posted
> 
> Looks like bullseye goes over our close to you. Hard to tell, moves so fast


Ahhhh 10-4.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2082584 said:


> That Rodgers is such a great player.


Im playing against him luckily


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;2082587 said:


> They don't have any snow ether!


I think coach has been the only one with snow


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2082585 said:


> Anyone got extra blowers for sale?


Ace Hardware. .....


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2082589 said:


> Im playing against him luckily


Good for you they are sucking it up


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2082590 said:


> I think coach has been the only one with snow


I got 2 full plows in.


----------



## Bill1090

Bluethumb;2082586 said:


> Hello... Yes this is my first post been lurking for awhile now. MY Service area (between Rochester and lacrosse) is in the warning. If we don't get at least 3" of snow I will pack the wife and kids up and move to Canada.


Perfect you can pull me out when I do a LwnMwrMan!


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;2082585 said:


> Anyone got extra blowers for sale?


Lawnmower usually has 12 or 13 laying around you just have to piece them together.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2082592 said:


> Good for you they are sucking it up


Yup and i have brown in Fitzgerald its starting to look up


----------



## Bluethumb

Bill1090;2082595 said:


> Perfect you can pull me out when I do a LwnMwrMan!


I would love to that would mean we would have snow.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2082591 said:


> Ace Hardware. .....


Yeah why buy new when slightly used will do


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2082590 said:


> I think coach has been the only one with snow


Banno has had some in the last week.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;2082597 said:


> Lawnmower usually has 12 or 13 laying around you just have to piece them together.


That sounds like a lot of effort


----------



## Doughboy12

Greenery;2082574 said:


> But but
> 
> How do you do the plowsite money guy?


"pay up" no space and no colons... payup


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2082601 said:


> Banno has had some in the last week.


Like an inch


----------



## qualitycut

Nws has a new map out


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2082604 said:


> Like an inch


Like 2.6 and let me tell you the lots that weren't taken care of straight away are skating rings and ridge filled crap. It is so thick your only option would be sand and there is plenty of it down.


----------



## Doughboy12

I thought GB was going to start their comeback just b4 the end of the half........ Glad I was wrong. #GoArizona


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh oh......
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1089720207728107&substory_index=0&id=200752513291552


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;2082608 said:


> I thought GB was going to start their comeback just b4 the end of the half........ Glad I was wrong. #GoArizona


They've turned into the most overrated team in the NFL.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;2082597 said:


> Lawnmower usually has 12 or 13 laying around you just have to piece them together.


That sounds like a lot of effort


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2082585 said:


> Anyone got extra blowers for sale?


I have (2) Lesco Stainless walk behind spreaders I'll sell for $400 for the pair. Does that help?


----------



## Bill1090

Bluethumb;2082599 said:


> I would love to that would mean we would have snow.


You must be in Winona then?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2082597 said:


> Lawnmower usually has 12 or 13 laying around you just have to piece them together.


Sold them all this fall. I have all new 721 4 cycles.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2082609 said:


> Oh oh......
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1089720207728107&substory_index=0&id=200752513291552


Tomorrow its going to be even lower. Lol


----------



## Bluethumb

Bill1090;2082615 said:


> You must be in Winona then?


20 miles south


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;2082611 said:


> They've turned into the most overrated team in the NFL.


It seems like there is something going on with Aaron??? 
Take that with a grain of salt. This is the first I have seen of him this year...yes, this year.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2082617 said:


> Tomorrow its going to be even lower. Lol


What'll be the funniest, is when the map that I posted earlier today, that everyone jumped on, saying "that's today's map dummy" actually turns out to be tomorrow's map too.


----------



## qualitycut

Now less than 1 and 4-8 here we go


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2082621 said:


> What'll be the funniest, is when the map that I posted earlier today, that everyone jumped on, saying "that's today's map dummy" actually turns out to be tomorrow's map too.


Hey, wouldn't surprise me 1 bit actually. Ive seen that game before


----------



## qualitycut

Haha where is the packer fan today?


----------



## Doughboy12

FUMBLE ..................... Here we go.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2082613 said:


> I have (2) Lesco Stainless walk behind spreaders I'll sell for $400 for the pair. Does that help?


 100lb capacity or whatever the bigger one is? 3 hole or 1?


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2082625 said:


> Haha where is the packer fan today?


On your web site looking for new pictures.


----------



## ryde307

Polaris what type of blower are you looking for?


----------



## Bill1090

Bluethumb;2082618 said:


> 20 miles south


Oh you're just across the river then!


----------



## albhb3

Doughboy12;2082619 said:


> It seems like there is something going on with Aaron???
> Take that with a grain of salt. This is the first I have seen of him this year...yes, this year.


The thing is this an off year for him is still top 7 in the league coming into toda i think there losses were29 points and over half were in denver still 30 plus tds to what 5ints anyone will take that


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2082613 said:


> I have (2) Lesco Stainless walk behind spreaders I'll sell for $400 for the pair. Does that help?


No I already got those


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;2082619 said:


> It seems like there is something going on with Aaron???
> Take that with a grain of salt. This is the first I have seen of him this year...yes, this year.


It seems like there was some talk about his shoulder acting up or something. I really haven't been watching the last few weeks.


----------



## Polarismalibu

ryde307;2082629 said:


> Polaris what type of blower are you looking for?


Single stage. I have a two stage pain to haul around


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2082627 said:


> 100lb capacity or whatever the bigger one is? 3 hole or 1?


Both 3 hole, both hold 100 lbs. One has the sidewalk salt shield on it, the handles are tweaked slightly. The second one is practically brand new with the OEM drop down white side deflector.

The one with the tweaked handles, the spinner doesn't spin, it lost a gear or pin on it.


----------



## Bluethumb

Bill1090;2082630 said:


> Oh you're just across the river then!


Rushford Peterson area.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2082628 said:


> On your web site looking for new pictures.


What?........?


----------



## albhb3

Bill1090;2082633 said:


> It seems like there was some talk about his shoulder acting up or something. I really haven't been watching the last few weeks.


Havent had a chance here mn been cblocking the games. It is what it is


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2082635 said:


> Both 3 hole, both hold 100 lbs. One has the sidewalk salt shield on it, the handles are tweaked slightly. The second one is practically brand new with the OEM drop down white side deflector.
> 
> The one with the tweaked handles, the spinner doesn't spin, it lost a gear on it.


No way, one dont work?


----------



## albhb3

Im liking the totals as well#brownjan


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2082635 said:


> Both 3 hole, both hold 100 lbs. One has the sidewalk salt shield on it, the handles are tweaked slightly. The second one is practically brand new with the OEM drop down white side deflector.
> 
> The one with the tweaked handles, the spinner doesn't spin, it lost a gear or pin on it.


I should really get a shield on mine: would save a lot of effort


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2082637 said:


> What?........?


Sorry really old reference from last year.....


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2082644 said:


> Sorry really old reference from last year.....


Wasnt talking about him, talking about albh


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2082641 said:


> No way, one dont work?


It works, but the spinner spins very slow, like it's slipping.


----------



## Doughboy12

Boooooooooooooooooommmmmm


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2082646 said:


> Wasnt talking about him, talking about albh


Oh, sorry, my bad...


----------



## Doughboy12

Not looking like a phantom face mask is going to help them today!
Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My die hard Packer fan kid has turned on the PS4.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Down to 2-4 and 1-3. 

Lame!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2082654 said:


> Down to 2-4 and 1-3.
> 
> Lame!!!!!


Where? Im less than 1 and 4-8 thats weird


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2082653 said:


> My die hard Packer fan kid has turned on the PS4.


Bandwagon fan....


----------



## Doughboy12

Made that look easy........


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2082641 said:


> No way, one dont work?


And it's bent


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2082654 said:


> Down to 2-4 and 1-3.
> 
> Lame!!!!!


What?!?!?! How???

And for when??


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2082663 said:


> What?!?!?! How???
> 
> And for when??


Less than 1 3-7 less than 1 is what i see


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I don't get how ALL that rain doesn't steal most of the moisture.


----------



## unit28

The eye has warm and cold air around it

Still has .6+ precip

It needs to weaken and uncap.

There's still very cold air flow on the dak border. If it'd move in we'd be set.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2082665 said:


> I don't get how ALL that rain doesn't steal most of the moisture.


Maybe it will.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2082664 said:


> Less than 1 3-7 less than 1 is what i see


And that's what's odd, cause everything I have on the north side is 3-7 as well.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Now I'm at around one, 4-8" and less than one....

Night shift clowns have arrived!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2082668 said:


> And that's what's odd, cause everything I have on the north side is 3-7 as well.


No thats what it says for Shakopee. O dont know where he got the 2-4 and 1-3 same number but written different


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2082668 said:


> And that's what's odd, cause everything I have on the north side is 3-7 as well.


Yea the map shows it heaviest from sw to ne


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2082625 said:


> Haha where is the packer fan today?


Ohh im here at the inlaws chicken on the grill.


----------



## Doughboy12

Oooooops.........that stings a bit.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2082659 said:


> Bandwagon fan....


I checked the game here. Saw halftime turned it off


----------



## Doughboy12

Aaron coming out of game???.........well next series GB has the ball.


----------



## CityGuy

Boss called, back to night's.


----------



## Doughboy12

A little early for the march of the zebras isn't it???







GB needs all the help they can get today though.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2082603 said:


> "pay up" no space and no colons... payup


This......


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2082677 said:


> Boss called, back to night's.


That sucks then...?


----------



## NorthernProServ

Accu still showing 8-12"


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2082666 said:


> The eye has warm and cold air around it
> 
> Still has .6+ precip
> 
> It needs to weaken and uncap.
> 
> There's still very cold air flow on the dak border. If it'd move in we'd be set.


That low looks pretty far East tomorrow afternoon...

Son of a B... I'm down to 3-7 Monday night... NOTHING before, nothing after... :realmad:


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2082685 said:


> That low looks pretty far East tomorrow afternoon...
> 
> Son of a B... I'm down to 3-7 Monday night... NOTHING before, nothing after... :realmad:


Keep her dropping. 7/8" would be perfect


----------



## Doughboy12

Doughboy12;2082676 said:


> Aaron coming out of game???.........well next series GB has the ball.


This is now true.......


----------



## Ranger620

My early vrac. 5.7".


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2082685 said:


> That low looks pretty far East tomorrow afternoon...
> 
> Son of a B... I'm down to 3-7 Monday night... NOTHING before, nothing after... :realmad:


Same here........

Like always, they just don't know


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2082685 said:


> That low looks pretty far East tomorrow afternoon...
> 
> Son of a B... I'm down to 3-7 Monday night... NOTHING before, nothing after... :realmad:


Remember, NWS only puts totals in the forecast if the chance is greater than 50%. Pay attention to the hourly.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2082692 said:


> Same here........
> 
> Like always, they just don't know


You guys are getting greedy. Now im going with my no snow attitude again.


----------



## unit28

My area has over 1/4" rain with the bulk of snowfall between
5-11pm


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2082695 said:


> Remember, NWS only puts totals in the forecast if the chance is greater than 50%. Pay attention to the hourly.


True... I'm at 40% Monday and Tuesday... 100% Monday night...

I'm at 5.8 by Noon Tuesday on the Hourly


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2082622 said:


> Now less than 1 and 4-8 here we go


You're getting over a foot just so you know.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2082701 said:


> You're getting over a foot just so you know.


We will see. You said 8 something for Saturday too


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Monday

Snow, mainly after 3pm. The snow could be heavy at times. High near 25. Blustery, with an east northeast wind 15 to 20 mph increasing to 20 to 25 mph in the afternoon. Winds could gust as high as 35 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 2 to 4 inches possible. 


Monday Night

Snow. The snow could be heavy at times. Low around 20. Blustery, with a north northeast wind 15 to 25 mph, with gusts as high as 30 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 3 to 7 inches possible. 


Tuesday

A 40 percent chance of snow, mainly before noon. Cloudy, with a high near 26. North northwest wind 5 to 10 mph. 


Tuesday Night

A 30 percent chance of snow, mainly after midnight. Cloudy, with a low around 18. West northwest wind around 5 mph. 

Owatonna NWS forcast. I also have over 3/4" rain mixed in as well according to the hourly


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;2082701 said:


> You're getting over a foot just so you know.


Especially if the baroclinic leaf wraps in


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2082705 said:


> Especially if the baroclinic leaf wraps in


So what is it earlier you say 6 now a ft? Flip flop


----------



## jimslawnsnow

channel 5 guy we're pretty certain to get snow with this one. they must be feeling the heat from drama dave


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Okay, which one of you is Mr. Lillie?  And SSS, that discussion doesn't pertain to you.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2082706 said:


> So what is it earlier you say 6 now a ft? Flip flop


he practicing for when he becomes a tv weather person


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;2082712 said:


> he practicing for when he becomes a tv weather person


Unit is better suited for radio. Just kidding unit. :waving:


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2082706 said:


> So what is it earlier you say 6 now a ft? Flip flop


You wanted to know earlier what type of system
It's capped,

I said it needs to weaken and become uncapped
when that happens it looses the warm air

Not sure but I think I said 6-7" here
Not there......


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;2082681 said:


> That sucks then...?


Until it stops snowing, then days again.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;2082714 said:


> You wanted to know earlier what type of system
> It's capped,
> 
> I said it needs to weaken and become uncapped
> when that happens it looses the warm air
> 
> Not sure but I think I said 6-7" here
> Not there......


I remember you saying 6" for you, and with these snows it seems like theres sharp cut offs on totals


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;2082698 said:


> My area has over 1/4" rain with the bulk of snowfall between
> 5-11pm


Where are you again roughly?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckar...13&compaction=on&mean_mt=on&max_mt=on&mean=on

normally NWS has been the lowest with totals, now they are nearly double than other models


----------



## unit28

Border line mile marker 31
Anoka/ISANTI line
1 mile north of coopers corner

Systems cut off at viking blvd......always


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2082717 said:


> Where are you again roughly?


Elk river I think


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2082719 said:


> http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckar...13&compaction=on&mean_mt=on&max_mt=on&mean=on
> 
> normally NWS has been the lowest with totals, now they are nearly double than other models


Not with the MSP meteo.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2082725 said:


> Not with the MSP meteo.....


interesting...the two are complete opposite with forecast then.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2082716 said:


> I remember you saying 6" for you, and with these snows it seems like theres sharp cut offs on totals


Yeah but he's on the North side... should be more as you go SE... That means I should have like 8-9 right?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2082726 said:


>


There you go again taking the compaction off.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2082730 said:


> interesting...the two are complete opposite with forecast then.


Figured out Jim's meteo and why the NAM is lower... scroll down to sleet


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2082736 said:


> Figured out Jim's meteo and why the NAM is lower... scroll down to sleet


That's what I figured, cause more rain /frz rain or sleet.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2082736 said:


> Figured out Jim's meteo and why the NAM is lower... scroll down to sleet


1 inch, gross


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

https://m.facebook.com/NWSWPC/photo...34987526759/998932746840308/?type=3&source=48


----------



## SSS Inc.

Yeah Baby!!!!!
.....


----------



## unit28

Green Grass;2082724 said:


> Elk river I think


During the work week..yes
Worked 50 hrs last week
67.5 week before

I need a vacation


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;2082760 said:


> During the work week..yes
> Worked 50 hrs last week
> 67.5 week before
> 
> I need a vacation


I took my first one in ten years right before Thanksgiving. It helped a ton. I want to go back to Florida.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;2082752 said:


> https://m.facebook.com/NWSWPC/photo...34987526759/998932746840308/?type=3&source=48


Isn't 00z time tuesday, 6 pm on monday night?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2082758 said:


> Yeah Baby!!!!!
> .....


I was hoping they'd do something with it though...


----------



## SSS Inc.

djagusch;2082764 said:


> Isn't 00z time tuesday, 6 pm on monday night?


Yes! Again......he's getting lazy with the maps.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2082766 said:


> I was hoping they'd do something with it though...


Me too. I predict a touchdown here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;2082764 said:


> Isn't 00z time tuesday, 6 pm on monday night?


Yes????????


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2082761 said:


> I took my first one in ten years right before Thanksgiving. It helped a ton. I want to go back to Florida.


For sure... life is too short


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2082761 said:


> I took my first one in ten years right before Thanksgiving. It helped a ton. I want to go back to Florida.


Florida? That's because you Asphalt guys like to sweat all day!


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;2082770 said:


> Yes????????


So the map shows less than 5% of 4 inches of snow before 6pm monday. When the hourly especially show the heavy snow monday 6pm to midnight. The map doesn't help us out does it?


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;2082764 said:


> Isn't 00z time tuesday, 6 pm on monday night?


Right... before our stuff starts...


----------



## SSS Inc.

djagusch;2082774 said:


> So the map shows less than 5% of 4 inches of snow before 6pm monday. When the hourly especially show the heavy snow monday 6pm to midnight. The map doesn't help us out does it?


Jeremy is just freaking out and grasping for anything that makes him feel better.


----------



## NorthernProServ




----------



## Ranger620

So I know we just talked tires and I wanna stick with the brands I like but I have a truck that needs tires tomorrow. Thinking about trying to find the cheapest tire I can. This truck will most likely see 30k in 3-5 years so a high milege tire i really don't need. Anyone got a cheap tire they like. I get hankooks and firestones for 160 a tire looking to get by cheaper.


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;2082774 said:


> So the map shows less than 5% of 4 inches of snow before 6pm monday. When the hourly especially show the heavy snow monday 6pm to midnight. The map doesn't help us out does it?


I guess it tells us we won't have 4 inches before 6PM...


----------



## djagusch

cbservicesllc;2082781 said:


> I guess it tells us we won't have 4 inches before 6PM...


He's being "captain obvious" I guess. He should work on being Mr helpful.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Touchdown!!!!!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;2082784 said:


> He's being "captain obvious" I guess. He should work on being Mr helpful.


He could just be pointing out this one isn't coming in early?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2082781 said:


> I guess it tells us we won't have 4 inches before 6PM...


See??? Someone is catching on. What was the snow "supposed" to do yesterday?

What was the first snowfall "supposed" to do?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2082787 said:


> He could just be pointing out this one isn't coming in early?


The former radio host and I are on the same page.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2082787 said:


> He could just be pointing out this one isn't coming in early?


I dont know about that. They were pretty sure that the last one wasnt going to either


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2082788 said:


> See??? Someone is catching on. What was the snow "supposed" to do yesterday?
> 
> What was the first snowfall "supposed" to do?


So 3" by 6????? Wait until everyone sees the new models...........


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;2082788 said:


> See??? Someone is catching on. What was the snow "supposed" to do yesterday?
> 
> What was the first snowfall "supposed" to do?


So your using the same source of data that gave us a incorrect outcome in the past. Then using it to prove what point?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2082795 said:


> So 3" by 6????? Wait until everyone sees the new models...........


I hope it does show up early. Let's get that extra 1.5" from midnight to 6 am combined and moved into the 6 pm to midnight timeframe.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;2082796 said:


> So your using the same source of data that gave us a incorrect outcome in the past. Then using it to prove what point?


Well, technically this map is from the storm Prediction Center, not NWS-Twin Cities office.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I love how when someone mentions a new model everything goes silent. Are you guys all trying to dig into the new NAM. Or do you all have lives and better things to do? :crying:


----------



## cbservicesllc

Anyone know where I can get a new skid for a pusher? Are they pretty generic?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2082801 said:


> I love how when someone mentions a new model everything goes silent. Are you guys all trying to dig into the new NAM. Or do you all have lives and better things to do? :crying:


Just watching the game. Farting on my kids' heads. You know, the stuff dads do.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;2082801 said:


> I love how when someone mentions a new model everything goes silent. Are you guys all trying to dig into the new NAM. Or do you all have lives and better things to do? :crying:


Watching the game. And the nam is one I haven't figured out how to look up yet


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2082802 said:


> Anyone know where I can get a new skid for a pusher? Are they pretty generic?


Make one. Probably $5 per side


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2082802 said:


> Anyone know where I can get a new skid for a pusher? Are they pretty generic?


Is that lot plowed.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2082801 said:


> I love how when someone mentions a new model everything goes silent. Are you guys all trying to dig into the new NAM. Or do you all have lives and better things to do? :crying:


I think everyone uses the meteogram and it hasn't updated there yet


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2082802 said:


> Anyone know where I can get a new skid for a pusher? Are they pretty generic?


Easier yet just get a new bottom piece and weld it on


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NORV!!!!!!

Er....

ZIM???????


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2082801 said:


> I love how when someone mentions a new model everything goes silent. Are you guys all trying to dig into the new NAM. Or do you all have lives and better things to do? :crying:


After looking at the COD website... About the same as the last run?


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2082811 said:


> After looking at the COD website... About the same as the last run?


No............ 1.5" of precip on top of Quality's house. Guessing 1.1" will be on the Meteogram?? A couple 13,14 inches. Also not far from way less.

The gradient on this storm will be a local meteorologist's nightmare.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2082812 said:


> No............ 1.5" of precip on top of Quality's house. Guessing 1.1" will be on the Meteogram?? A couple 13,14 inches. Also not far from way less.
> 
> The gradient on this storm will be a local meteorologist's nightmare.


No just east.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2082806 said:


> Make one. Probably $5 per side


Hmmm... That would probably require some metal working skills huh?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2082816 said:


> No just east.....


Maybe. I'll be curious to see what the GFS shows. Everyone reacted quickly to the small shift in the NAM that moved towards the GFS. Now if the NAM shows 14" then what will we see? 6-14"??


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2082820 said:


> Maybe. I'll be curious to see what the GFS shows. Everyone reacted quickly to the small shift in the NAM that moved towards the GFS. Now if the NAM shows 14" then what will we see? 6-14"??


The 1.21 is in Wisconsin. Isn't it?


----------



## NorthernProServ

Looks like NAM 4k is at 18" at 15:1


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2082817 said:


> Hmmm... That would probably require some metal working skills huh?


Super easy. You can measure the with which should be standard then have each cut to length may have to pay a few bucks for that then just weld it on. Not much for skill needed


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2082822 said:


> The 1.21 is in Wisconsin. Isn't it?


No... I'm talking new nam. Not on the Meteogram yet.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2082827 said:


> No... I'm talking new nam. Not on the Meteogram yet.


I wasnt looking at the meteo

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/displayMod.php?var=eta_sfc_prcp&hours=hr12hr15hr18hr21hr24hr27hr30hr33hr36hr39hr42


----------



## SSS Inc.

Oooo and now we add Units second little wave on Tuesday.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2082820 said:


> Maybe. I'll be curious to see what the GFS shows. Everyone reacted quickly to the small shift in the NAM that moved towards the GFS. Now if the NAM shows 14" then what will we see? 6-14"??


It will be interesting... Quite the gradient like you say... Looks like I'm on the edge of .5 qpf... Hard part is once it gets high enough each color is .5


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;2082830 said:


> Oooo and now we add Units second little wave on Tuesday.


*THIS COULD HELP
PRODUCE A FEW MORE INCHES OF SNOW*... ALTHOUGH IT/S A BIT TOUGH TO
PIN DOWN EXACTLY WHERE THAT MAY HAPPEN AT THIS POINT. HOWEVER...
THIS COULD EVENTUALLY LEAD TO EXTENDING SOME OF WHATEVER HEADLINES
ARE IN PLACE AT THAT POINT... AND COULD SURPRISE SOME FOLKS WHO MAY
THINK THINGS ARE DONE AT THAT POINT.

Sounds like it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2082833 said:


> It will be interesting... Quite the gradient like you say... Looks like I'm on the edge of .5 qpf... Hard part is once it gets high enough each color is .5


I bet you are at 1".

FWIW....I'm not hanging my hat on this but I find it interesting how quick all the forecasts react to something and am always curious how fast they will react again.


----------



## SSS Inc.

NorthernProServ;2082834 said:


> *THIS COULD HELP
> PRODUCE A FEW MORE INCHES OF SNOW*... ALTHOUGH IT/S A BIT TOUGH TO
> PIN DOWN EXACTLY WHERE THAT MAY HAPPEN AT THIS POINT. HOWEVER...
> THIS COULD EVENTUALLY LEAD TO EXTENDING SOME OF WHATEVER HEADLINES
> ARE IN PLACE AT THAT POINT... AND COULD SURPRISE SOME FOLKS WHO MAY
> THINK THINGS ARE DONE AT THAT POINT.
> 
> Sounds like it.


Nice Find......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hmph. New NAM on the meteo at 14:1 puts us at 20".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2082838 said:


> Hmph. New NAM on the meteo at 14:1 puts us at 20".


Im at 16 at 15:1

Turn compaction on. Will be


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2082838 said:


> Hmph. New NAM on the meteo at 14:1 puts us at 20".


Yikes......

Check out krst


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

>12" of snow.....


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2082842 said:


> Yikes......
> 
> Check out krst


Ha im thinking the nams drunk


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2082835 said:


> I bet you are at 1".
> 
> FWIW....I'm not hanging my hat on this but I find it interesting how quick all the forecasts react to something and am always curious how fast they will react again.


Novak's biting.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2082845 said:


> Ha im thinking the nams drunk


It has been all winter.

Yesterday it was up to 8" at one point, RAP was at 6" at one point.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2082848 said:


> Novak's biting.....


looks like

"I'm going to increase the potential 24 hr snow totals across the MSP/RST metros. Video details coming soon."


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;2082842 said:


> Yikes......
> 
> Check out krst


You mean


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2082847 said:


>


Odd, that took the heaviest SE of me.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2082849 said:


> It has been all winter.
> 
> Yesterday it was up to 8" at one point, RAP was at 6" at one point.


Yea 30 inches? Highly doubt it. I dont even know what i would do. Could you imagine doing sidewalks cafe


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS says 1-3" per hour.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2082855 said:


> NWS says 1-3" per hour.


Cafe this cafe


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2082854 said:


> Yea 30 inches? Highly doubt it. I dont even know what i would do. Could you imagine doing sidewalks cafe


Stay home let it finish and hit it with a loader and skid steers


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2082854 said:


> Yea 30 inches? Highly doubt it. I dont even know what i would do. Could you imagine doing sidewalks cafe


Do em with skid!


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2082861 said:


> Do em with skid!


The ones that are 3 ft wide?


----------



## Bill1090

KTTC's new map


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2082862 said:


> The ones that are 3 ft wide?


I run a truck down them, just keep the plow up 2-3", then finish with a blower.


----------



## Greenery

Ranger620;2082860 said:


> Stay home let it finish and hit it with a loader and skid steers


Yeah that would go over well. I had calls by 8 a.m. the other day cause they had 3.2 inches in their driveway.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2082864 said:


> I run a truck down them, just keep the plow up 2-3", then finish with a blower.


Yea lets not talk about that right now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2082867 said:


> Yeah that would go over well. I had calls by 8 a.m. the other day cause they had 3.2 inches.


This year im starting to get less stressed. Havent had any calls. Yet.......


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2082869 said:


>


I can live with that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2082869 said:


>




Wouldn't you look at that and think.....hmmmm...I need to change something, before you put it on TV??


----------



## Ranger620

Greenery;2082867 said:


> Yeah that would go over well. I had calls by 8 a.m. the other day cause they had 3.2 inches in their driveway.


I didn't think about residentials. I'm 99% sure with that much snow commercials would shut down for a day or two


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2082845 said:


> Ha im thinking the nams drunk


It matches the last euro.



qualitycut;2082854 said:


> Yea 30 inches? Highly doubt it. I dont even know what i would do. Could you imagine doing sidewalks cafe


It happens and will in your lifetime. You start plowing at the first sight of flakes. Don't wait!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;2082874 said:


> I didn't think about residentials. I'm 99% sure with that much snow commercials would shut down for a day or two


You're kidding, right??? Commercials shut down??


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2082872 said:


> I can live with that.


I can live with that much to.


----------



## NorthernProServ

New video up from the Dr.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;2082874 said:


> I didn't think about residentials. I'm 99% sure with that much snow commercials would shut down for a day or two


That's the best part. Everything shuts down and people start snowshoeing down Lyndale Ave.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2082875 said:


> It matches the last euro.


What did the Euro have for Saturday, 6"?


----------



## SSS Inc.

NorthernProServ;2082878 said:


> New video up from the Dr.


He must have seen my posts.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2082876 said:


> You're kidding, right??? Commercials shut down??


I've had my commercials (retail) close so yes I'm talking commercials. Not in a long time but we haven't had 30" either


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2082875 said:


> It matches the last euro.
> 
> It happens and will in your lifetime. You start plowing at the first sight of flakes. Don't wait!!!


Yea i think it did about 5-6 years ago. Im good.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2082881 said:


> What did the Euro have for Saturday, 6"?


I honestly don't know.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2082873 said:


> Wouldn't you look at that and think.....hmmmm...I need to change something, before you put it on TV??


No........?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2082884 said:


> Yea i think it did about 5-6 years ago. Im good.


December 10th 2010.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2082855 said:


> NWS says 1-3" per hour.


Says 1-2 in the latest aviation discussion...


----------



## Greenery

SSS Inc.;2082879 said:


> That's the best part. Everything shuts down and people start snowshoeing down Lyndale Ave.


Years back we snowmobiled down 394 from Mound to downtown.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2082862 said:


> The ones that are 3 ft wide?


Yes! Figure it out in the spring.


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2082888 said:


> Says 1-2 in the latest aviation discussion...


The aviation was right on on this last storm saying starting early not at 6 am like the weather guys said.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;2082883 said:


> I've had my commercials (retail) close so yes I'm talking commercials. Not in a long time but we haven't had 30" either


You're not going to get 30". You guys need to R E L A X. Its just one model. Six hours ago we all hung our hats on 5-8 down from 6-12. Take the changes with a grain of salt. Plus we are ridiculously close to the 2-4" range on the same model.


----------



## Drakeslayer

cbservicesllc;2082888 said:


> Says 1-2 in the latest aviation discussion...


Isn't that 30,000 feet above us???


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2082893 said:


> You're not going to get 30". You guys need to R E L A X. Its just one model. Six hours ago we all hung our hats on 5-8 down from 6-12. Take the changes with a grain of salt. Plus we are ridiculously close to the 2-4" range on the same model.


Yeah... they're obviously not hanging their hat on the NAM... That thing has been running 8+ the last several runs... We'd have a Warning by now


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2082894 said:


> Isn't that 30,000 feet above us???


Hahaha... nice...

Is is nice though because the aviation discussion updates quite regularly, you just have to scroll all the way down...


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;2082893 said:


> You're not going to get 30". You guys need to R E L A X. Its just one model. Six hours ago we all hung our hats on 5-8 down from 6-12. Take the changes with a grain of salt. Plus we are ridiculously close to the 2-4" range on the same model.


I didnt think for a minute we would get 30". Fun discussing thru the different scenarios though. I learn a little each time


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2082893 said:


> You're not going to get 30". You guys need to R E L A X. Its just one model. Six hours ago we all hung our hats on 5-8 down from 6-12. Take the changes with a grain of salt. Plus we are ridiculously close to the 2-4" range on the same model.


Thats why i said its drunk 5-10 is more realistic.


----------



## Greenery

Too soon for vrac?


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2082895 said:


> Yeah... they're obviously not hanging their hat on the NAM... That thing has been running 8+ the last several runs... We'd have a Warning by now


They were and then they bailed on totals when it dropped a bit. There will be a warning by 11:00.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Greenery;2082899 said:


> Too soon for vrac?


No. Its on Radar.


----------



## cbservicesllc

The other crazy thing... that NAM run has the low running NE through Madison... Crazy how far away but still huge qpf


----------



## SSS Inc.

Novak made that video about 8:30 not 9:15 like he says. I can tell by where his nam was percentage wise.


----------



## Greenery

SSS Inc.;2082901 said:


> No. Its on Radar.


K... I haven't seen any square nowack maps yet this year. Did he go into hiding?


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2082902 said:


> The other crazy thing... that NAM run has the low running NE through Madison... Crazy how far away but still huge qpf


Major storm here CB.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Greenery;2082904 said:


> K... I haven't seen any square nowack maps yet this year. Did he go into hiding?


I heard he coaches Three hockey teams now and is too busy. Maybe tomorrow morning he will surface if this stays on track.


----------



## qualitycut

If novaks map is as accurate as Saturday should ne about half


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2082903 said:


> Novak made that video about 8:30 not 9:15 like he says. I can tell by where his nam was percentage wise.


And it says 1hr and something ago lol


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2082905 said:


> Major storm here CB.


Everyone is under the gun!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2082908 said:


> If novaks map is as accurate as Saturday should ne about half


You know how bad he wants to make that thing show 20" somewhere.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2082907 said:


> I heard he coaches Three hockey teams now and is too busy. Maybe tomorrow morning he will surface if this stays on track.


Typical famous person. Gets in trouble and has to do community service


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2082900 said:


> They were and then they bailed on totals when it dropped a bit. There will be a warning by 11:00.


Could happen I suppose Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2082911 said:


> You know how bad he wants to make that thing show 20" somewhere.


Yup. I had half of the low end he showed. Just east was less


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2082905 said:


> Major storm here CB.


Oh I know... Just an observation


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2082914 said:


> Yup. I had half of the low end he showed. Just east was less


And a whole bunch of people just West and North of you he was right on the money. You're expecting too much from the Dr.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2082913 said:


> Could happen I suppose Thumbs Up


I think they have been holding off to see if it shifted se on the models again. Nam is in now to the GFS. Euro has been steady.


----------



## Bill1090

New, newer map from Randy Brock.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2082923 said:


> I think they have been holding off to see if it shifted se on the models again. Nam is in now to the GFS. Euro has been steady.


Yeah makes sense, I believe they said something about that in the discussion... basically the stuff that's in a warning is a slam dunk... the rest they're not sure advisory vs warning


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;2082925 said:


> New, newer map from Randy Brock.


Didn't that guy always used to comment on Novak's stuff at one time?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2082923 said:


> I think they have been holding off to see if it shifted se on the models again. Nam is in now to the GFS. Euro has been steady.


So nam dropped?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Funny thing with larger snows, customers or mine anyway don't complain as often as they know we are slammed with work. Get the less than 4" snows and everyone complains


----------



## SSS Inc.

This will really screw up the forecast. New GFS barely starts before 9p.m. tomorrow.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2082928 said:


> Didn't that guy always used to comment on Novak's stuff at one time?


Yea.........


----------



## Ranger620

Channel 4 gal said 5-9


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2082931 said:


> This will really screw up the forecast. New GFS barely starts before 9p.m. tomorrow.


Lol, of course ot would throw a wrench in


----------



## Bill1090

cbservicesllc;2082928 said:


> Didn't that guy always used to comment on Novak's stuff at one time?


Think so....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;2082931 said:


> This will really screw up the forecast. New GFS barely starts before 9p.m. tomorrow.


What's stop time now. 8pm tuesday?


----------



## Bill1090

Looks like they moved the warning closer to the metro.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2082936 said:


> What's stop time now. 8pm tuesday?


The way it's been going this year we will probably wake up to 3 inches


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2082929 said:


> So nam dropped?


Just a bit a couple runs ago. Now its way up^^. More importantly the forecasters saw it as a move that would align it with the GFS. Forget QPF but more based on its Eastern shift this afternoon. Now its back and the new GFS remains really low.

So... No changes in forecast until the Euro comes out around midnight???


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2082931 said:


> This will really screw up the forecast. New GFS barely starts before 9p.m. tomorrow.


Hmmm... 6 sounded better


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2082938 said:


> The way it's been going this year we will probably wake up to 3 inches


Lwnmwrman is probably already out.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2082940 said:


> Just a bit a couple runs ago. Now its way up^^. More importantly the forecasters saw it as a move that would align it with the GFS. Forget QPF but more based on its Eastern shift this afternoon. Now its back and the new GFS remains really low.
> 
> So... No changes in forecast until the Euro comes out around midnight???


O i got ya, same track different qpf


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2082942 said:


> Lwnmwrman is probably already out.


Headed way south and is going to drive up with the storm


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2082940 said:


> Just a bit a couple runs ago. Now its way up^^. More importantly the forecasters saw it as a move that would align it with the GFS. Forget QPF but more based on its Eastern shift this afternoon. Now its back and the new GFS remains really low.
> 
> So... No changes in forecast until the Euro comes out around midnight???


Right... and I see the low track of the GFS takes it pretty much through Chicago... Too bad I don't have access to any really cool Euro sites...


----------



## dieselplw

qualitycut;2082944 said:


> Headed way south and is going to drive up with the storm


Trying to find the rain snow line?


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2082943 said:


> O i got ya, same track different qpf


No no, he said forget qpf... the gfs has been running more East


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2082947 said:


> No no, he said forget qpf... the gfs has been running more East


Yea i just re read it. My bad.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Good video if you like tornadoes.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;2082933 said:


> Channel 4 gal said 5-9


She also said no snow before 6 am on Friday night.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2082953 said:


> She also said no snow before 6 am on Friday night.


And so did a few others.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2082942 said:


> Lwnmwrman is probably already out.


Playing black ops with the 10 year old.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2082953 said:


> She also said no snow before 6 am on Friday night.


Hahahahaha


----------



## qualitycut

Franky says people in souix falls need to order pizza and Chinese food and get pepsi and coke. Major storm


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2082956 said:


> Hahahahaha


Even funnier is half the people on here believed it!


----------



## SSS Inc.

MAJOR differences in Track between GFS and NAM. Shift about the width of Iowa. Crazy this close to a storm.


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;2082960 said:


> MAJOR differences in Track between GFS and NAM. Shift about the width of Iowa. Crazy this close to a storm.


So pretty much everyone is saying 5-8" as of now right? If it doesn't happen, I'm never watching the weather again.


----------



## DDB

SSS Inc.;2082960 said:


> MAJOR differences in Track between GFS and NAM. Shift about the width of Iowa. Crazy this close to a storm.


Very true. Usually there's at least somewhat of a consensus between the models when a storm is this close. Seems like the GFS has been more consistent with each of it's runs and the NAM has been all over the place with total going up/down.


----------



## Semi-Crazy

SSS Inc.;2082960 said:


> MAJOR differences in Track between GFS and NAM. Shift about the width of Iowa. Crazy this close to a storm.


I get that this isn't exactly an exact science, but between all the computing technology available to them and the oodles and oodles(I do believe that IS a scientific term, lol) of measurements and data that meteorologists have available, that within 24 hours of an storm they'd have have a better handle on it, i mean the last snow, the only thing that held true was that it snowed, start times were way off from what commercial news lead us to believe, end was about as far off for an end time, I guses they were within an inch of what i expected, except it fell in 5 hours instead of over 18, I'm just 1 guy with a small gig but you full timers have to go insane trying to figure this out


----------



## Ranger620

Drakeslayer;2082942 said:


> Lwnmwrman is probably already out.


That would give a hole new meaning to plowing with the storm. Lol


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2082960 said:


> MAJOR differences in Track between GFS and NAM. Shift about the width of Iowa. Crazy this close to a storm.


Yeah it's crazy... 24 hours out and still a lot of division... NWS said they were holding off on Advisory vs Warning due to the GFS staying consistent...


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2082960 said:


> MAJOR differences in Track between GFS and NAM. Shift about the width of Iowa. Crazy this close to a storm.


And watch, neither will match up with radar like last snow.


----------



## qualitycut

Im going with 2-25


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2082968 said:


> Im going with 2-25


I'll go 3-30


----------



## qualitycut

I just cant believe every snow there is so many unknowns so close


----------



## wxdavid

FOLKS at 11pm EST 10pm EST 2 of the short range models came and have significantly increased the snow amounts for SOUTHEAST third of MN including MSP ... These 2 models show amounts of 16-20" ... that being said these models have a tendency to be a bit on the WET side


----------



## banonea

So how serious is this storm. How hammered are we going to get?


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2082976 said:


> So how serious is this storm. How hammered are we going to get?


No one knows...... just plan on plowing


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2082972 said:


> I just cant believe every snow there is so many unknowns so close


Plan on 10"

Of snow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

wxdavid;2082974 said:


> FOLKS at 11pm EST 10pm EST 2 of the short range models came and have significantly increased the snow amounts for SOUTHEAST third of MN including MSP ... These 2 models show amounts of 16-20" ... that being said these models have a tendency to be a bit on the WET side
> 
> View attachment 148945


Not to be rude to a guest but who are you? Also, this is the most weather savvy thread on Plowsite.....we looked this info three hours ago.


----------



## qualitycut

wxdavid;2082974 said:


> FOLKS at 11pm EST 10pm EST 2 of the short range models came and have significantly increased the snow amounts for SOUTHEAST third of MN including MSP ... These 2 models show amounts of 16-20" ... that being said these models have a tendency to be a bit on the WET side
> 
> View attachment 148945


Yea about 2 to 3 times higher than the gfs has been.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2082979 said:


> Not to be rude to a guest but who are you? Also, this is the most weather savvy thread on Plowsite.....we looked this info three hours ago.


He's a "weather expert" trying to make a name for himself.


----------



## Greenery

Does anyone service residential in Hanover?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2082982 said:


> He's a "weather expert" trying to make a name for himself.


Its novak!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2082966 said:


> Yeah it's crazy... 24 hours out and still a lot of division... NWS said they were holding off on Advisory vs Warning due to the GFS staying consistent...


The gfs for the most part has been the consistent outlier. Besides one TINY drop of the NAM the nam and euro have shown a big storm for several days. They should tell the truth that they are waiting for the ecmwf. Another hour and they will have it. If it shows 4" then you will have your advisory. 14" and there's your warning.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2082984 said:


> Its novak!!!!!!


That would be hilarious. Thumbs Up


----------



## dieselplw

Just like how we were supposed to receive the Halloween blizzard earlier this year and didn't. We will probably get snow to plow and if we get 20 inches we will plow it. There is way to much info to hype over. Just get some rest and look at the radar tomorrow and roll with it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

wxdavid;2082974 said:


> FOLKS at 11pm EST 10pm EST 2 of the short range models came and have significantly increased the snow amounts for SOUTHEAST third of MN including MSP ... These 2 models show amounts of 16-20" ... that being said these models have a tendency to be a bit on the WET side


You know what big guy?? The NAM has been off all year.

And the GFS came back with less qpf....why don't you come in with ***BREAKING NEWS**** about that too??


----------



## DDB

SSS Inc.;2082985 said:


> The gfs for the most part has been the consistent outlier. Besides one TINY drop of the NAM the nam and euro have shown a big storm for several days. They should tell the truth that they are waiting for the ecmwf. Another hour and they will have it. If it shows 4" then you will have your advisory. 14" and there's your warning.


Can you post what the ecmwf is when it comes out? I can't find access to that model online.


----------



## shooterm

I'm playing filler this year. Will be funny watching all the yahoo's with rented equipment. I wish I could play a drinking game with all the guys with strobes cruising the main drags.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2082988 said:


> You know what big guy?? The NAM has been off all year.
> 
> And the GFS came back with less qpf....why don't you come in with ***BREAKING NEWS**** about that too??


He did say they tend to be high. You stressing out already?


----------



## skorum03

dieselplw;2082987 said:


> Just like how we were supposed to receive the Halloween blizzard earlier this year and didn't. We will probably get snow to plow and if we get 20 inches we will plow it. There is way to much info to hype over. Just get some rest and look at the radar tomorrow and roll with it.


you're right, we probably will. I should rest but I am going to wait up until the new models come out.


----------



## qualitycut

shooterm;2082990 said:


> I'm playing filler this year. Will be funny watching all the yahoo's with rented equipment. I wish I could play a drinking game with all the guys with strobes cruising the main drags.


Hey during the day im guilty of that. I forget its on tilli see it reflect of a sign or something


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2082988 said:


> You know what big guy?? The NAM has been off all year.
> 
> And the GFS came back with less qpf....why don't you come in with ***BREAKING NEWS**** about that too??


because that isn't interesting to most.......

It's like the maintstream media.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;2082992 said:


> you're right, we probably will. I should rest but I am going to wait up until the new models come out.


They were out at 1030.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2082991 said:


> He did say they tend to be high. You stressing out already?


Nah, just being snarky again.

I'm headed to bed. Gonna get up at 5:45, see what the updates are.


----------



## SSS Inc.

DDB;2082989 said:


> Can you post what the ecmwf is when it comes out? I can't find access to that model online.


If I don't fall asleep I will do just that. I guarantee by 1:00 a.m. we will have our warning or advisory posted by NWS.

No such guarantee is actually guaranteed. Information presented in the above post is purely speculative in nature.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2082996 said:


> They were out at 1030.


isn't the ecmwf that SSS was talking about out around midnight?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2082997 said:


> Nah, just being snarky again.
> 
> I'm headed to bed. Gonna get up at 5:45, see what the updates are.


5:45???? I'm staying up as late as possible so I can sleep until til' 10.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;2082999 said:


> isn't the ecmwf that SSS was talking about out around midnight?


Yea but can't find it online


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2083001 said:


> 5:45???? I'm staying up as late as possible so I can sleep until til' 10.


Hes got to pre plow though.


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;2082999 said:


> isn't the ecmwf that SSS was talking about out around midnight?


Yes...............


----------



## DDB

SSS Inc.;2082998 said:


> If I don't fall asleep I will do just that. I guarantee by 1:00 a.m. we will have our warning or advisory posted by NWS.
> 
> No such guarantee is actually guaranteed. Information presented in the above post is purely speculative in nature.


Thanks Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2083001 said:


> 5:45???? I'm staying up as late as possible so I can sleep until til' 10.


Get up early, get everything filled up again before my kids get up.

Come back from lunch, sleep til 5ish. See what the update is again.


----------



## cbservicesllc

DDB;2082989 said:


> Can you post what the ecmwf is when it comes out? I can't find access to that model online.


I try every once in awhile and only ever stumble upon a pay site... Tried to get SSS to spill his source, but he's well trained


----------



## qualitycut

I need to get the blower running tomorrow. Left had in it over the summer


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2083008 said:


> Get up early, get everything filled up again before my kids get up.
> 
> Come back from lunch, sleep til 5ish. See what the update is again.


I'm not a Happy Napper.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2083002 said:


> Yea but can't find it online


I rarely check the models out myself. I just wait for someone to post the info, I'm guessing SSS will


----------



## DDB

cbservicesllc;2083009 said:


> I try every once in awhile and only ever stumble upon a pay site... Tried to get SSS to spill his source, but he's well trained


That's all I can find too.


----------



## SSS Inc.

And now we wait. I'm getting sleepy though.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2083018 said:


> And now we wait. I'm getting sleepy though.


This..............................


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;2083019 said:


> This..............................


Hanging on by a thread.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2083010 said:


> I need to get the blower running tomorrow. Left had in it over the summer


I'm half tempted to go buy one of those 40volt battery powered single staged ones at menards.


----------



## DDB

SSS Inc.;2083021 said:


> Hanging on by a thread.


Find some coffee! We are counting on you!


----------



## SSS Inc.

DDB;2083026 said:


> Find some coffee! We are counting on you!


I'm losing it..... If I don't make it you'll know the result based on the warning or advisory issued.................


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2083029 said:


> I'm losing it..... If I don't make it you'll know the result based on the warning or advisory issued.................


Yeah I suppose... That's what Laura on 11 said... we'll wake up to an Advisory or Warning


----------



## cbservicesllc

DDB;2083026 said:


> Find some coffee! We are counting on you!


Or he could just post a link :laughing:

Not that it's really going to change what I'm doing this time tomorrow... I'm assuming we'll be plowing


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2083031 said:


> Yeah I suppose... That's what Laura on 11 said... we'll wake up to an Advisory or Warning


Fancy that. A guy with a laptop comes up with the same idea someone on the news does. Haven't watched regularly in 5 years. Every one of us has the info at our fingertips.

ECMWF is starting to load. It better be quick.


----------



## DDB

cbservicesllc;2083032 said:


> *Or he could just post a link* :laughing:
> 
> Not that it's really going to change what I'm doing this time tomorrow... I'm assuming we'll be plowing


i like that idea!xysport


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2083035 said:


> Fancy that. A guy with a laptop comes up with the same idea someone on the news does. Haven't watched regularly in 5 years. Every one of us has the info at our fingertips.
> 
> ECMWF is starting to load. It better be quick.


You should easily be making 6 figures!

I'm sure the folks at NWS are glued as well...


----------



## banonea

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2082430 said:


> Just this morning I was playing Legos and my son got up and hugged me and said I love you dad. He does it all the time but it gets me every time. Now I'm headed to do ujoints


Just did a full break line job on the 454, blew a line last night



Doughboy12;2082453 said:


> Jim isn't going to like the new map. Being short that many guys.
> Bano isn't going to be able to help anyone and may in fact need some.
> New map just up. Novak.


just a few things in the am and we are ready........



qualitycut;2082604 said:


> Like an inch


 it was around 1.5 or so......



Doughboy12;2082607 said:


> Like 2.6 and let me tell you the lots that weren't taken care of straight away are skating rings and ridge filled crap. It is so thick your only option would be sand and there is plenty of it down.


that is all I am going to use for this next storm, chew away at the ice.....



SSS Inc.;2082761 said:


> I took my first one in ten years right before Thanksgiving. It helped a ton. I want to go back to Florida.


we go to Sturgis for 2 weeks every year and play bicker......love riging out there.

It happens and will in your lifetime. You start plowing at the first sight of flakes. Don't wait!!![/QUOTE]
^^^^^^^this^^^^^^^^ We plan to do this. with 10 accounts per truck and none taking more than 40 min per 4" of snow, I don't see why we cannot keep up



dieselplw;2082987 said:


> Just like how we were supposed to receive the Halloween blizzard earlier this year and didn't. We will probably get snow to plow and if we get 20 inches we will plow it. There is way to much info to hype over. Just get some rest and look at the radar tomorrow and roll with it.


 let it rip, tater chip Thumbs Up



SSS Inc.;2083035 said:


> Fancy that. A guy with a laptop comes up with the same idea someone on the news does. Haven't watched regularly in 5 years. Every one of us has the info at our fingertips.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I couldn't figure that stuff out if I tried, besides, that is why I got plowsite


----------



## SSS Inc.

Tough call...... Should be enough for a warning. 9+????


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2083041 said:


> Tough call...... Should be enough for a warning. 9+????


Seems feasible... 6+ is usually their guideline I think


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;2083041 said:


> Tough call...... Should be enough for a warning. 9+????


I would say anything over 6" (of Snow) is good for a warning


----------



## SSS Inc.

Still adding numbers based on colors. 


Definite SE shift. 



Euro Splits the difference? Not 18",,,,,Not 5"


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2083045 said:


> Still adding numbers based on colors.
> 
> Definite SE shift.
> 
> Euro Splits the difference? Not 18",,,,,Not 5"


Either way we're plowing, good enough for me!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Someone will not be happy tomorrow night. Really close to the we get nothing area. I guess we are also close to the Jackpot area as well.


----------



## NorthernProServ

"A solid stripe of 6-12 inches of snow will fall with the Twin Cities being the largest population center in the swath."


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2083044 said:


> I would say anything over 6" (of Snow) is good for a warning


Good catch Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2083050 said:


> Good catch Thumbs Up


Ha! I can't wait to see the cluster 'beep' of models tomorrow. I'm out. 0-20"


----------



## DDB

SSS Inc.;2083041 said:


> Tough call...... Should be enough for a warning. 9+????


Thanks for the info Thumbs Up


----------



## NorthernProServ




----------



## NorthernProServ




----------



## NorthernProServ

Up too
1-2"
4-8"
1-3"


----------



## NorthernProServ

Nws up to 10" on the meteo


----------



## NorthernProServ

Ok time for cafing bed !


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;2083063 said:


> Nws up to 10" on the meteo


Cafe that...


----------



## SnowGuy73

11° few clouds, light breeze.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnowGuy73;2083067 said:


> 11° few clouds, light breeze.


If there was no snow they ice making would be great! Just got back from Milaca it was 3 up there. 5" of snow though


----------



## NorthernProServ

It's the max...but holy cafe


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;2083069 said:


> It's the max...but holy cafe


That's a lot in a short amount of time. Again cafe that


----------



## Polarismalibu

Winter storm warning now


----------



## SnowGuy73

Polarismalibu;2083068 said:


> If there was no snow they ice making would be great! Just got back from Milaca it was 3 up there. 5" of snow though


Ya, we're getting screwed like last year. But the overtime is great!

Can't fish, may as well work more...


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;2083069 said:


> It's the max...but holy cafe


Bring it!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

6° with a few clouds.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2083076 said:


> Ya, we're getting screwed like last year. But the overtime is great!
> 
> Can't fish, may as well work more...


This..............


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;2082998 said:


> If I don't fall asleep I will do just that. I guarantee by 1:00 a.m. we will have our warning or advisory posted by NWS.
> 
> No such guarantee is actually guaranteed. Information presented in the above post is purely speculative in nature.


Few hours off. 4 am


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sure sounds like plow tonight when there's a break, then head back out tomorrow night and clean it all up.

Start around midnight both nights.


----------



## IDST

I shouldn't of drank that half bottle of gin last night.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2083103 said:


> Sure sounds like plow tonight when there's a break, then head back out tomorrow night and clean it all up.
> 
> Start around midnight both nights.


Yeah, same here... Doesn't sound terrible...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This might actually be one of the easier storms to work with.

Everyone should have a start time they need to start with to get through the route by whatever end time they need. 

Then sleep during the day, then repeat Tuesday night.

As long as nothing breaks, everyone shows.


----------



## Bill1090

It's getting close now. VRAC: 5.8".


----------



## jimslawnsnow

25 mph winds should make this fun. I'm up to 15 with NWS


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2083122 said:


> 25 mph winds should make this fun. I'm up to 15 with NWS


Maybe we will get lucky and I won't get anything so I can come play employee!


----------



## TKLAWN

2 inches per hour , cafe all that!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Good thing I started filling trucks now. Found out my '13 has no headlights, not on the truck, not on the plow.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2083141 said:


> Good thing I started filling trucks now. Found out my '13 has no headlights, not on the truck, not on the plow.


Good thing you got that warranty!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2083145 said:


> Good thing you got that warranty!


I'm guessing it's plow side relays for the headlights. Dropping a snowblowers off to see if they can fix the recoil, then running to get a couple relays, see if the plow shop can tell me which relays they are


----------



## Doughboy12

jagext;2083104 said:


> I shouldn't of drank that half bottle of gin last night.


Yep, thinking the whole bottle would have been the right call...:waving:


----------



## IDST

Doughboy12;2083149 said:


> Yep, thinking the whole bottle would have been the right call...:waving:


Well it was a 1.75. Maybe I should of used a mixer with it. Or drank some water. It just taste so good when it hits you lips.

Vrac 11.4" total two days


----------



## Doughboy12

jagext;2083150 said:


> Well it was a 1.75. Maybe I should of used a mixer with it. Or drank some water. It just taste so good when it hits you lips.


I prefer tonic or ginger ale. If I drink too much tonic though I shut down. It is poison you know...


----------



## Bill1090

The TV stations keep showing that second wave starting around 6 am and lasting thru 4pm. They say less than 1/2" with it, but it looked more like 2".


----------



## qualitycut

30 plus mile shift south east is all we need.


----------



## ryde307

Showing around10" now. I'm good with that. If we were to get 5-6 ending in the night is the worst. Not enough time to get it done and not enough snow for people to understand why you may be behind. With 10" on 2 waves we should be able to go out around midnight get everything plowed once, do a bit of daytime work then replow everything tomorrow night also.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2083135 said:


> Maybe we will get lucky and I won't get anything so I can come play employee!


That would be nice


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2083162 said:


> Showing around10" now. I'm good with that. If we were to get 5-6 ending in the night is the worst. Not enough time to get it done and not enough snow for people to understand why you may be behind. With 10" on 2 waves we should be able to go out around midnight get everything plowed once, do a bit of daytime work then replow everything tomorrow night also.


That's kinda the consensus.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2083156 said:


> 30 plus mile shift south east is all we need.


Uhhh, I think it's going to take a whole lot more than 30 miles to go where you want it...


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2083162 said:


> Showing around10" now. I'm good with that. If we were to get 5-6 ending in the night is the worst. Not enough time to get it done and not enough snow for people to understand why you may be behind. With 10" on 2 waves we should be able to go out around midnight get everything plowed once, do a bit of daytime work then replow everything tomorrow night also.


Bingo.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Got a complaint from a lot from the 1/4" we this weekend. Guess I'll be plowing there alot it sounds. They are per time. They were set up to plow if the city plow runs which is normally close to 2" or 6" at the end of the season when budgets are tight


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Here's my problem, my residentials know we make 2 runs on 10" totals snows or greater. I hate to make 2 runs and get 8", or make 1 run and get 16". Been there done that both ways and they both sucked


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2083168 said:


> Uhhh, I think it's going to take a whole lot more than 30 miles to go where you want it...


Not on the gfs


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2083171 said:


> Here's my problem, my residentials know we make 2 runs on 10" totals snows or greater. I hate to make 2 runs and get 8", or make 1 run and get 16". Been there done that both ways and they both sucked


With 30mph wind you'll have drifts that are 2'+ though.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2083174 said:


> With 30mph wind you'll have drifts that are 2'+ though.


Geez most i have is 5-10 mph


----------



## qualitycut

Kylie looks smoking today


She says 5-8 metro


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

https://scontent-ord1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...66_6376570078502122089_o.jpg?efg=eyJpIjoidCJ9


----------



## Doughboy12

New map posted by NWS. 





And Roy comment.....
Edit: I see Lwnmwrman already linked.


----------



## cbservicesllc

F!!!!!!!! I'm down to 2" by midnight now!


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;2083188 said:


> F!!!!!!!! I'm down to 2" by midnight now!


"That will change"


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2083171 said:


> Here's my problem, my residentials know we make 2 runs on 10" totals snows or greater. I hate to make 2 runs and get 8", or make 1 run and get 16". Been there done that both ways and they both sucked


This!!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2083188 said:


> F!!!!!!!! I'm down to 2" by midnight now!


Thats what you get


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;2083174 said:


> With 30mph wind you'll have drifts that are 2'+ though.


True. Hope we don't get the wind.


----------



## qualitycut

Kim Gust

Hopefully it doesn't get as bad as they say. Supposed to be to work in river falls, wi by 6a tomorrow and I drive from **** rapids, mn. Wonder how early I should leave


Lol asking but not asking.


----------



## TKLAWN

Yoga on ch 4 

Yeah baby!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2083189 said:


> "That will change"


Sure hope so... it was 4 before...


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2083195 said:


> Yoga on ch 4
> 
> Yeah baby!


Yea that chick is a little to ripped for me.


----------



## qualitycut

God that ploz app os all over the damn news


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2083199 said:


> Yea that chick is a little to ripped for me.


Agreed

Looked good at first


----------



## qualitycut

Novak says 6-9 metro.



My phone has rang 6 times today for plowing


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2083204 said:


> Novak says 6-9 metro.
> 
> My phone has rang 6 times today for plowing


So you DID download Plowz??


----------



## millsaps118

Anyone want to take on 2 driveways for me in Dayton near the City Hall off S. Diamond Lake Rd? I kind of grandfather them in as I've had them for a long time but phased out all our resi stuff a many years ago.

PM me if interested.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2083202 said:


> Agreed
> 
> Looked good at first


Got a few glimpses of kylie in yoga pants on the hospital seen though


----------



## Greenery

Vrac 6.3. . . . . . . . payup payup payup


----------



## Bill1090

It doesnt look too bad on traffic cams in IA.


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2083211 said:


> Vrac 6.3. . . . . . . . payup payup payup


You lowered it that fast? Thought yesterday you didnt want snow


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2083217 said:


> It doesnt look too bad on traffic cams in IA.


Doesnt even look like its snowing anymore and there ain't much


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got more calls for salt. Headed to Pine City now.

Perfect, cause they can fix my headlights while I salt the lot.


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;2083218 said:


> You lowered it that fast? Thought yesterday you didnt want snow


Lol, yeah I was a little generous at first. I want snow I just don't want to plow it. I already have chest tightness just from the anticipation

These payup payup payup are just for you.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

My totals went down





























For Tuesday


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2083226 said:


> Lol, yeah I was a little generous at first. I want snow I just don't want to plow it. I already have chest tightness just from the anticipation
> 
> These payup payup payup are just for you.


Lol. Not for me silly


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2083227 said:


> My totals went down
> 
> For Tuesday


New "storm" totals map up.....NWS combined the two. Figured some people can't add.


----------



## SSS Inc.

NorthernProServ;2083069 said:


> It's the max...but holy cafe


The sad thing is its not the max. There could be 20" to the SE. And the RAP is headed straight up.


----------



## SSS Inc.

GFS is up a bit. 



VRAC. 10.8" 
BANO . 19.4" :laughing: :crying:


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2083236 said:


> The sad thing is its not the max. There could be 20" to the SE. And the RAP is headed straight up.


Yea idk look at the traffic cams in iowa. Looks pretty week


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;2083239 said:


> GFS is up a bit.
> 
> VRAC. 10.8"
> BANO . 19.4" :laughing: :crying:


I put out my vrac yesterday of 5.7. We'll see how close I am. Accuweather dropped totals for me so did Nws


----------



## qualitycut

Vrac 7.6.......


----------



## CityGuy

3 to 5 tonight
1 to 3 tomorrow.

Lame


----------



## Semi-Crazy

I'm too lazy to go back and find the post, but last night there was some speculation as to the threshold amount for issuing a warning vs advisory, the agreed upon amount seemed to be 6",just read through NWS's discussion and they say its 8" of snow, for what its worth


----------



## SSS Inc.

Semi-Crazy;2083248 said:


> I'm too lazy to go back and find the post, but last night there was some speculation as to the threshold amount for issuing a warning vs advisory, the agreed upon amount seemed to be 6",just read through NWS's discussion and they say its 8" of snow, for what its worth


Really....I always thought it was 6". Good to know.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;2083241 said:


> I put out my vrac yesterday of 5.7. We'll see how close I am. Accuweather dropped totals for me so did Nws


Yeah I might be just a bit high on my VRAC. 

Now the question is what did NWS see to drop totals? I'm not even going to try and figure out Accuweather.


----------



## Semi-Crazy

SSS Inc.;2083253 said:


> Really....I always thought it was 6". Good to know.


...WE START PUSHING
OUR 24 HOUR SNOWFALL TOTALS UP OVER THE 8 INCH WINTER STORM
WARNING THRESHOLD TO THE WEST AND NORTH OF WHERE THE EXISTING
WARNING WAS...

I always thought there would be multiple factors, like blowing, ice, whether it affected major commutes, etc... maybe still is, but this is what they said


----------



## SSS Inc.

Jim and Bano. Let us know when it starts snowing down south. NWS says 2-4p.m. It sure looks like it will start sooner. IDK.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2083240 said:


> Yea idk look at the traffic cams in iowa. Looks pretty week


I don't think that's our snow, plus we're colder here


----------



## CityGuy

50 minutes ago


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2083260 said:


> Jim and Bano. Let us know when it starts snowing down south. NWS says 2-4p.m. It sure looks like it will start sooner. IDK.


Yea ot does


----------



## cbservicesllc

Semi-Crazy;2083248 said:


> I'm too lazy to go back and find the post, but last night there was some speculation as to the threshold amount for issuing a warning vs advisory, the agreed upon amount seemed to be 6",just read through NWS's discussion and they say its 8" of snow, for what its worth


Yeah I saw that too, always heard it was 6


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2083261 said:


> I don't think that's our snow, plus we're colder here


Its moving north


----------



## CityGuy

5 seems to think its a bust for me


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;2083260 said:


> Jim and Bano. Let us know when it starts snowing down south. NWS says 2-4p.m. It sure looks like it will start sooner. IDK.


It was just hitting Dubuque at 745 now it's about 15 miles south of La Crosse. It's about 2 hours ahead of schedule.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;2083260 said:


> Jim and Bano. Let us know when it starts snowing down south. NWS says 2-4p.m. It sure looks like it will start sooner. IDK.


Nothing as of now


----------



## Polarismalibu

Can you manually unhook a power bobtach on a bobcat?


----------



## skorum03

Can any of you guys remember when the forecasters missed by a lot on the low end? 

Reason I ask is because nws has me at 3-7 and 1-3. 4-10 total is a pretty big spread that depending on one or the other changes things a lot. Just kind of interesting seeing some of the models at 16,18" and others at 4,5"


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2083260 said:


> Jim and Bano. Let us know when it starts snowing down south. NWS says 2-4p.m. It sure looks like it will start sooner. IDK.


11 just said 6pm.........


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2083256 said:


> Yeah I might be just a bit high on my VRAC.
> 
> Now the question is what did NWS see to drop totals? I'm not even going to try and figure out Accuweather.


Ha! Just maybe...

Looking at the surface analysis, the low looks to be a shade East... could be a factor?

And let's be real, Accuweather is terrible, just like the weather channel


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;2083270 said:


> Can you manually unhook a power bobtach on a bobcat?


Yes. Just unbolt one side of the Hydraulic Cylinder.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2083276 said:


> Ha! Just maybe...
> 
> Looking at the surface analysis, the low looks to be a shade East... could be a factor?
> 
> And let's be real, Accuweather is terrible, just like the weather channel


Accu was on fir me last time


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;2083274 said:


> Can any of you guys remember when the forecasters missed by a lot on the low end?
> 
> Reason I ask is because nws has me at 3-7 and 1-3. 4-10 total is a pretty big spread that depending on one or the other changes things a lot. Just kind of interesting seeing some of the models at 16,18" and others at 4,5"


Some place in here I was to get like 4" then every 15 minutes my totals just kept going up fast as it started to snow. We must have gotten close to a foot. Not sure if that helps


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2083276 said:


> Ha! Just maybe...
> 
> Looking at the surface analysis, the low looks to be a shade East... could be a factor?
> 
> And let's be real, Accuweather is terrible, just like the weather channel


Seems reasonable. Now if it's in fact two hours ahead of schedule .....Is it ahead of schedule or is it extending a little further north than predicted?? Again IDK.


----------



## NorthernProServ

CityGuy;2083267 said:


> 5 seems to think its a bust for me


Well WTF......


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2083270 said:


> Can you manually unhook a power bobtach on a bobcat?


You sure its broke not froze or rust?


----------



## qualitycut

Going to laugh if we end up with 2 in


----------



## djagusch

skorum03;2083274 said:


> Can any of you guys remember when the forecasters missed by a lot on the low end?
> 
> Reason I ask is because nws has me at 3-7 and 1-3. 4-10 total is a pretty big spread that depending on one or the other changes things a lot. Just kind of interesting seeing some of the models at 16,18" and others at 4,5"


When the cities had a 18 inch of snow it started with a 8 inch forecast or so and kept creeping all day. It might of been even lower the 8 inch start.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2083275 said:


> 11 just said 6pm.........


Maybe for here... Maybe


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Just bought a new blower for the back of the 3320. Should fling s9me snow quick, or faster than the 50" and the 60" blower


----------



## Bill1090

FWIW looking at cams and radar around WI Dells and Madison, it's all snow instead of the mix they were calling for.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2083288 said:
 

> Maybe for here... Maybe


What you talking about your not getting any lol


----------



## Bill1090

Here we go.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2083290 said:


> FWIW looking at cams and radar around WI Dells and Madison, it's all snow instead of the mix they were calling for.


Heavy snow?


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2083284 said:


> Well WTF......


Kind of what I thought... Even with Drama Dahl at the helm...


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2083295 said:


> Heavy snow?


I'd say moderate.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2083286 said:


> Going to laugh if we end up with 2 in


That's not going to happen, there's no way... I'll get at least 4


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2083285 said:


> You sure its broke not froze or rust?


Snow bucket is on a machine up north that won't start


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;2083279 said:


> Yes. Just unbolt one side of the Hydraulic Cylinder.


Awesome thanks! Wasn't sure wanted to make sure before I drive to Milaca


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2083304 said:


> Snow bucket is on a machine up north that won't start


Take the cylinder off to operate manually is the only way I know of


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2083276 said:


> Ha! Just maybe...
> 
> Looking at the surface analysis, the low looks to be a shade East... could be a factor?
> 
> And let's be real, Accuweather is terrible, just like the weather channel


I certainly don't put all my cards on accuweather but they have been good this year when looking at it day of the storm. Better than most


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;2083308 said:


> I certainly don't put all my cards on accuweather but they have been good this year when looking at it day of the storm. Better than most


Yeah, I told a couple people the other day that Accu's been pretty good this year.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Oh and don't forget the may 13 snow. We were to get 2-4 of wet slop. We got 18" of wet crap. I didn't plow a thing as my new born was born on 4-30 and was in the NICU in rochester


----------



## unit28

Your baroclinic leaf will be right on schedule tomorrow after the big'gn is exiting. .

If your lost,
This Link is a detail examination of
such marvelous wonders......

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct.../12149&usg=AFQjCNF1QydxH1Mo7QYdVcO40kqD9lh6GA


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2083309 said:


> Yeah, I told a couple people the other day that Accu's been pretty good this year.


Hmmm... Guess I haven't looked at it in a couple years since it was so terrible, maybe it's time to start


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So about every hour, Novak is putting out a new map. All he does is drag the middle of the 1-3" oval tighter to St. Cloud area, away from Brainard.

Other than that, it's the same map.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2083306 said:


> Take the cylinder off to operate manually is the only way I know of


Guess that's what I'm gonna do. Machine is throwing a code for solenoid full pull error off. Was gonna bring the machine home last night but that didn't work out to well. Gave up and 2am and came home


----------



## Polarismalibu

Wtf Dahl has 1-3" for me

But the app on my phone went back up to 7-10"


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2083315 said:


> So about every hour, Novak is putting out a new map. All he does is drag the middle of the 1-3" oval tighter to St. Cloud area, away from Brainard.
> 
> Other than that, it's the same map.


Lol the part ofhis video i watched said no tight gradient niw his last few posts have that


----------



## Bill1090

Madison.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I wonder if its really snowing in Rochester? Bano??


----------



## Bill1090

#LACROSSE


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2083313 said:


> Hmmm... Guess I haven't looked at it in a couple years since it was so terrible, maybe it's time to start


Like I said I wouldn't rely on it but this year they have been decent. Now soon as you start looking again it'll be crap lol.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2083319 said:


> Wtf Dahl has 1-3" for me
> 
> But the app on my phone went back up to 7-10"


Which app? I have 3-5 and 1-3


----------



## Bill1090

Downtown La Crosse.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;2083339 said:


> Downtown La Crosse.


Looks like its snowing.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2083332 said:


> I wonder if its really snowing in Rochester? Bano??


----------



## cbservicesllc

Twin Lakes, South of Albert Lea... At the Iowa border.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2083348 said:


> Twin Lakes, South of Albert Lea... At the Iowa border.


I was gonna say, checking the cams as I was waiting for these headlights to be fixed, traffic cams in S. MN looked pretty clear.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Nothing in owatonna yet......


----------



## qualitycut

According to radar its snowing in Rochester


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2083337 said:


> Which app? I have 3-5 and 1-3


Weather bug


----------



## qualitycut

Kstp has some sharp cut offs holy


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2083350 said:


> I was gonna say, checking the cams as I was waiting for these headlights to be fixed, traffic cams in S. MN looked pretty clear.


Yeah, NWS responded to Ricky... Said a lot of the leading edge is evaporating...


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2083358 said:


> Kstp has some sharp cut offs holy


That's the thing. It won't take much for some big differences. Perfect storm for all the complainers to say they got it wrong. Lots of variations in totals in highly populated areas. I can see the posts on facebook now about how wrong they were......meanwhile 5 miles away they were spot on.

#Dontbethatguy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2083359 said:


> Yeah, NWS responded to Ricky... Said a lot of the leading edge is evaporating...


Same Cody on 9 said this morning. Also said it wouldn't get to me until midnight.

Even now, NWS has mainly after 7 pm for me.


----------



## Bill1090

Accidents all over.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sure is a big one though.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2083361 said:


> That's the thing. It won't take much for some big differences. Perfect storm for all the complainers to say they got it wrong. Lots of variations in totals in highly populated areas. I can see the posts on facebook now about how wrong they were......meanwhile 5 miles away they were spot on.
> 
> #Dontbethatguy


Right... Pretty crazy


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2083364 said:


> Sure is a big one though.....


#ThatsWhatSheSaid


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2083361 said:


> That's the thing. It won't take much for some big differences. Perfect storm for all the complainers to say they got it wrong. Lots of variations in totals in highly populated areas. I can see the posts on facebook now about how wrong they were......meanwhile 5 miles away they were spot on.
> 
> #Dontbethatguy


But yesterday novak said no sharp cut offs


----------



## qualitycut

Cb isn't going to like kstp map


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2083368 said:


> But yesterday novak said no sharp cut offs


I heard that in his video too. As soon as you stop seeing it push north our cutoffs will become real obvious I think.

Not 100% sure but I think you are on the wrong end of town to miss this one.


----------



## qualitycut

8 calls for plowing today


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;2083239 said:


> GFS is up a bit.
> 
> VRAC. 10.8"
> BANO . 19.4" :laughing: :crying:


Just started snowing now..... very small light flakes


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;2083374 said:


> Just started snowing now..... very small light flakes


Good. Keep us posted if things pick up a bit.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2083370 said:


> I heard that in his video too. As soon as you stop seeing it push north our cutoffs will become real obvious I think.
> 
> Not 100% sure but I think you are on the wrong end of town to miss this one.


I know im not.


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;2083332 said:


> I wonder if its really snowing in Rochester? Bano??


No it wasn't .....


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;2083376 said:


> Good. Keep us posted if things pick up a bit.


Looking at the National Weather Service's radar right now, according to that I should be having my ass handed to me, very fine snow at this point right now. Got all my guys on standby to be in here between 1 and 3 we just plan on running our routes turning around and rerunning them again. Called all my customers that are on a per push basis told him that we will be doing multiple pushes with the storms and we can stay ahead of it so they were not attempting to push 10 or 12 inches of snow. Also told them that we will not be doing city sidewalks as we have 48 hours to have them done from the city of Rochester, everybody seems to be really receptive to our plan.


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;2083383 said:


> Looking at the National Weather Service's radar right now, according to that I should be having my ass handed to me, very fine snow at this point right now. Got all my guys on standby to be in here between 1 and 3 we just plan on running our routes turning around and rerunning them again. Called all my customers that are on a per push basis told him that we will be doing multiple pushes with the storms and we can stay ahead of it so they were not attempting to push 10 or 12 inches of snow. Also told them that we will not be doing city sidewalks as we have 48 hours to have them done from the city of Rochester, everybody seems to be really receptive to our plan.


That is usually our plan as well in 8-10" plus storms. We start once an 1.5" is on the ground and keep running through everything including per times until its over. It keeps everything manageable.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Olddogtwo makes it sound like cafe is hitting the fan in Chicago


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2083369 said:


> Cb isn't going to like kstp map


The one from before? I'm not concerned...


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2083387 said:


> Olddogtwo makes it sound like cafe is hitting the fan in Chicago


How would you know? You never leave this page....:laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

Doing a puzzle with the wife, waiting on a start time....








....in 12 hours???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Another call for salt.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

NWS updated their totals graphic. I can't remember what the old one looked like though.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2083393 said:


> NWS updated their totals graphic. I can't remember what the old one looked like though.


Where did you see it?


----------



## Bluethumb

Moderate to heavy snow, already a inch on the pavement.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I'm at 1/2", 3-7, 1-3 now. 7.5" on the hourly.


----------



## qualitycut

Bluethumb;2083395 said:


> Moderate to heavy snow, already a inch on the pavement.


Where?........


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2083394 said:


> Where did you see it?


Weather story on their website Not posted on FB.



Bluethumb;2083395 said:


> Moderate to heavy snow, already a inch on the pavement.


Where????????????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2083398 said:


> Where?........


He's the new guy down by Bill.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2083387 said:


> Olddogtwo makes it sound like cafe is hitting the fan in Chicago


Yeah and he's pretty big time isn't he?


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2083402 said:


> Yeah and he's pretty big time isn't he?


I thought he works for someone that's bigtime.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2083397 said:


> I'm at 1/2", 3-7, 1-3 now. 7.5" on the hourly.


I'm down to 4.2 on the hourly with minimal snow now tomorrow day.


----------



## Bluethumb

qualitycut;2083398 said:


> Where?........


Between Rochester and lacrosse.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2083394 said:


> Where did you see it?


I found the old one and it doesn't look any different than the 9:30 one.


----------



## banonea

Bluethumb;2083405 said:


> Between Rochester and lacrosse.


I got around 1/8" here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2083403 said:


> I thought he works for someone that's bigtime.


I THINK this is the case.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2083403 said:


> I thought he works for someone that's bigtime.


Ahhh, that could be too


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2083410 said:


> I THINK this is the case.


Something with Arctic snow and ice I think.

As in like Arctic push boxes


----------



## SSS Inc.

So I've been about 4* colder than nws forecasted every hour. It's cold out.


----------



## albhb3

bring it on I want 50 inches now no worky for me tommarrow.... Today was a cluster fawk, got to work late truck dead jump in the other one put a nasty flat mark on a tire, getting replaced tonight. Get loaded get to green bay late. Blow a coolant line on the truck, get to play shade tree mechanic on the side of the highway. gonna sit around all night and ply codIII


----------



## cbservicesllc

Son of a B... I'm down to 5.5 on the hourly... There's no way I can go below 4...

It's got to be something with the Low track... It's running around 100 miles East of where they projected


----------



## Polarismalibu

Idk how you guys do it out pullin this cylinder off for the bobtach isn't working at all


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2083423 said:


> Son of a B... I'm down to 5.5 on the hourly... There's no way I can go below 4...
> 
> It's got to be something with the Low track... It's running around 100 miles East of where they projected


1-3" here we come

Cafe and cafe!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Northern's kinda slow right now if you need salt.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;2083425 said:


> Idk how you guys do it out pullin this cylinder off for the bobtach isn't working at all


Once the cylinder is detached the levers can be pulled up manually just like a machine without power bobtach. You're saying you can't move them. If not let me know I have some ideas.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2083415 said:


> Something with Arctic snow and ice I think.
> 
> As in like Arctic push boxes


Right. He's the guy that posted the YouTube of all the Cat equipment lined up on the runway.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;2083429 said:


> Once the cylinder is detached the levers can be pulled up manually just like a machine without power bobtach. You're saying you can't move them. If not let me know I have some ideas.


I got them to move a 1/4 of the way


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

How come wxdavid hasn't been back with the ****ATTENTION ATTENTION MAJOR SHIFT BRINGING UNPRECEDENTED SNOWS!!!!***** posts again??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2083431 said:


> I got them to move a 1/4 of the way


You got a torch with ya to heat them?


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;2083429 said:


> Once the cylinder is detached the levers can be pulled up manually just like a machine without power bobtach. You're saying you can't move them. If not let me know I have some ideas.


This. If you can't move them they are froze rusted from not being used.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2083433 said:


> You got a torch with ya to heat them?


This. Or some penetrating oil and keep working them back and forth


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2083431 said:


> I got them to move a 1/4 of the way


Mine did that the pins had enough of a rust coating i sprayed some wd let it sit then breaker bar.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Its at our woods there's nothing here


----------



## SSS Inc.

If the bucket is flat on the ground you might have some weird pressure on the pins making them tight. If its a snowbucket I'm guessing this is the case. If they've moved a little I'm guessing this is it. Get a pipe.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;2083438 said:


> Its at our woods there's nothing here


Do you have anything that can give you some leverage? I bet $10 if you could jack the front of the machine up a bit to take the pressure off the bucket the pins would move easy.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;2083440 said:


> If the bucket is flat on the ground you might have some weird pressure on the pins making them tight. If its a snowbucket I'm guessing this is the case. If they've moved a little I'm guessing this is it. Get a pipe.


Yeah it's flat on the ground


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;2083442 said:


> Do you have anything that can give you some leverage? I bet $10 if you could jack the front of the machine up a bit to take the pressure off the bucket the pins would move easy.


I brought the track machine with I might be able to lift it a bit


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Snowing hard at state hwy 246


----------



## jimslawnsnow

It goes from nothing to a blizzard


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2083442 said:


> Do you have anything that can give you some leverage? I bet $10 if you could jack the front of the machine up a bit to take the pressure off the bucket the pins would move easy.


Tire iron from truck


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2083446 said:


> It goes from nothing to a blizzard


Sweet. .. not


----------



## qualitycut

Im right where nws says i should temp wise


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;2083444 said:


> I brought the track machine with I might be able to lift it a bit


Don't lift the bucket though! You just need to get the machine up a bit so the bucket is just floating on the bobtach if you know what I mean.


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;2083451 said:


> Don't lift the bucket though! You just need to get the machine up a bit so the bucket is just floating on the bobtach if you know what I mean.


This or do you have a pipe or the thing to put on chain binders, Slide it ove the lever and use it to get leverage.


----------



## Bill1090

2" in La Crosse.


----------



## ryde307

NWS put out a post saying 3-4 now from 6-midnight then a break till 5 or 6 then 3-4 more. This is starting to look like a 4 inch push tonight and hope tomorrow comes together. Hopefully tomorrow builds more and we get 5-6.


----------



## qualitycut

Looks a little more east than before?


----------



## CityGuy

Yes I'm heading out to do some anti-icing now


----------



## qualitycut

Dark green over bano.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

KFAN says 4-6" total for the metro.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Screw it I'm going home I'll use the dang dirt bucket


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2083463 said:


> Screw it I'm going home I'll use the dang dirt bucket


Go get sone ether abd start it


----------



## SSS Inc.

They need to stop tweaking my forecast. 3-5, 3-7, 3-5,3-7, 3-5, and now back to 3-7 tonight.


----------



## SSS Inc.

polarismalibu;2083463 said:


> screw it i'm going home i'll use the dang dirt bucket


what?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2083461 said:


> KFAN says 4-6" total for the metro.


They are my trusted source for weather.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2083467 said:


> They need to stop tweaking my forecast. 3-5, 3-7, 3-5,3-7, 3-5, and now back to 3-7 tonight.


"Drama?" Dahl was just on. Said he's downgrading the cities to 2-4" tonight, around an inch tomorrow.

Heaviest well SE.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snow is in Red Wing, moving N/NW 15 mph. Should reach S. Metro by 4.



@ 15 mph, it won't get to me until almost 9.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2083469 said:


> They are my trusted source for weather.


Lol im sure they use kstp or someone


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2083469 said:


> They are my trusted source for weather.


I knew y'all would like that.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2083466 said:


> Go get sone ether abd start it


It has a fuel solenoid issue ether won't do anything you only get to crank it for 2 seconds tops and the computer shuts it down


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2083471 said:


> "Drama?" Dahl was just on. Said he's downgrading the cities to 2-4" tonight, around an inch tomorrow.
> 
> Heaviest well SE.


Looks like whole storm is a little more se


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2083474 said:


> Lol im sure they use kstp or someone


I think it's The Weather Channel.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SSS Inc.;2083469 said:


> They are my trusted source for weather.


As good as any other.

Imo.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2083476 said:


> It has a fuel solenoid issue ether won't do anything you only get to crank it for 2 seconds tops and the computer shuts it down


I have a snow bucket you can grab on the way back.

Leave your bucket for collateral.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2083481 said:


> I have a snow bucket you can grab on the way back.
> 
> Leave your bucket for collateral.


Seriously, grab mine. ....


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2083476 said:


> It has a fuel solenoid issue ether won't do anything you only get to crank it for 2 seconds tops and the computer shuts it down


O that's right. Nm


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2083473 said:


> Snow is in Red Wing, moving N/NW 15 mph. Should reach S. Metro by 4.
> 
> @ 15 mph, it won't get to me until almost 9.


New NAM kinda shows the same thing. Maybe 5 start for me. Maybe it never gets to you!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2083487 said:


> New NAM kinda shows the same thing. Maybe 5 start for me. Maybe it never gets to you!


Sssshhhhhhh.......


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2083487 said:


> New NAM kinda shows the same thing. Maybe 5 start for me. Maybe it never gets to you!


Might not. ......


----------



## qualitycut

Where is bano or jim with an update


----------



## banonea

Got about an inch to an inch and a half on the ground right now flake size is changed larger flakes


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2083471 said:


> "Drama?" Dahl was just on. Said he's downgrading the cities to 2-4" tonight, around an inch tomorrow.
> 
> Heaviest well SE.


 say what?


----------



## qualitycut

I love when people call and say my plow guys I used isnt plowing anymore how much. I tell them and then well he used to only charge me 30. 


Hmmmmmmm


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2083502 said:


> say what?


Thats what i was talking about the map earlier your in 1-3

https://m.facebook.com/KSTPTV/photos/pb.313623491951.-2207520000.1451337732./10153834610271952/?type=3&source=54


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Accuweathers totals plummeted


----------



## qualitycut

Buddy in Mankato said nothing so far


----------



## qualitycut

Polaris might not even need a nucket at all


----------



## Greenery

I've got a snow bucket I'm not using. You're more than welcome to come grab it. Located just south of Buffalo off 14.


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;2083510 said:


> Polaris might not even need a nucket at all


He may not need one but might want one.

Nucket
The colloquial name for a member of the delicious Nantucket Nectar juice beverage family.
Dude, I just chugged a mango Nucket!
by dirkadirka77 December 12, 2009
212
Add your own Random Word
10 WORDS RELATED TO NUCKET
barack obama beverage budge budge nucket drink jerkweed juice mudge nantucket nectar pucket

Look at the first word related to Nucket.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2083514 said:


> He may not need one but might want one.
> 
> Nucket
> The colloquial name for a member of the delicious Nantucket Nectar juice beverage family.
> Dude, I just chugged a mango Nucket!
> by dirkadirka77 December 12, 2009
> 212
> Add your own Random Word
> 10 WORDS RELATED TO NUCKET
> barack obama beverage budge budge nucket drink jerkweed juice mudge nantucket nectar pucket
> 
> Look at the first word related to Nucket.


Lol in seen that after i posted but figured no one would come up with anything lol.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak updated for the 125th time today.


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2083514 said:


> He may not need one but might want one.
> 
> Nucket
> The colloquial name for a member of the delicious Nantucket Nectar juice beverage family.
> Dude, I just chugged a mango Nucket!
> by dirkadirka77 December 12, 2009
> 212
> Add your own Random Word
> 10 WORDS RELATED TO NUCKET
> barack obama beverage budge budge nucket drink jerkweed juice mudge nantucket nectar pucket
> 
> Look at the first word related to Nucket.


Hahaha, that's pretty funny... Not sure how Obama is related, but it was posted by dirkadirka77


----------



## NorthernProServ




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;2083523 said:


>


Um, don't think that's close to being right.

By not right, mean the heavy stuff should be quite a ways east


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2083521 said:


> Novak updated for the 125th time today.


Wright and anoka only 1-3 he says too


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2083526 said:


> Um, don't think that's close to being right.
> 
> By not right, mean the heavy stuff should be quite a ways east


The whole thing should be east everyone saying 1-3 nw metro


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My skies shouldn't be clearing....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Some serious dry air trying to win out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Much more clearing and CB is gonna have to put sunscreen on. Have you seen that guy??


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2083531 said:


> Some serious dry air trying to win out.


Yea always. ......


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2083521 said:


> Novak updated for the 125th time today.


Even he has me in 3-5! Mother!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So Novak's been pounding the FB updates. He says if you pay, you get MORE updates. It would be every 15 minutes????


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2083531 said:


> Some serious dry air trying to win out.


BUST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Time for a casino run, better odds there....


----------



## qualitycut

Totals will drop again within tge next hour or so lol. If we get 3 rather get 4. Next teir on some per times


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;2083539 said:


> BUST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Time for a casino run, better odds there....


In fine with a bust or near it.

I think it would be hilarious too!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nws updated on Facebook.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;2083541 said:


> In fine with a bust or near it.
> 
> I think it would be hilarious too!


It's getting to that point....


----------



## qualitycut

Hmm my totals went up to 2-4 today


----------



## ryde307

The only hope is this one hangs around tomorrow longer than they think. I want at least two plowings kit of this. 10" would have kept us busy with hauling into the weekend.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

why am I at 6.6" on the hourly per NWS but say 10"+


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2083534 said:


> Much more clearing and CB is gonna have to put sunscreen on. Have you seen that guy??


Sure as heck hope not, I burn easy


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2083546 said:


> why am I at 6.6" on the hourly per NWS but say 10"+


Only has amounts on hourly if over 50 percent chance


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2083544 said:


> Hmm my totals went up to 2-4 today


You sure?? For me they switched to the night graphics.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2083538 said:


> So Novak's been pounding the FB updates. He says if you pay, you get MORE updates. It would be every 15 minutes????


Plus I find other funny he is using the same COD site a lot of us use...


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2083545 said:


> The only hope is this one hangs around tomorrow longer than they think. I want at least two plowings kit of this. 10" would have kept us busy with hauling into the weekend.


Probably start later and leave sooner


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2083549 said:


> Only has amounts on hourly if over 50 percent chance


No, only has amounts in the FORECAST if over 50%/chance.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2083552 said:


> Probably start later and leave sooner


NWS doesn't have it getting to me until almost 10 now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2083551 said:


> Plus I find other funny he is using the same COD site a lot of us use...


Right. I always chuckle.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2083550 said:


> You sure?? For me they switched to the night graphics.


Yea still have 2-4 afternoon 3-7 tonight


----------



## CityGuy

Sounds like this snow is a bust.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2083553 said:


> No, only has amounts in the FORECAST if over 50%/chance.


Thats right.


----------



## djagusch

cbservicesllc;2083551 said:


> Plus I find other funny he is using the same COD site a lot of us use...


You going to wake up at 3 and decide to go back to bed till 6 again?


----------



## NorthernProServ

Kare just said 3-8"


----------



## NorthernProServ

Waiting for 5


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;2083566 said:


> Waiting for 5


Moisture staved, says Dahl.

Expect healthy amounts, says Dahl.


----------



## TKLAWN

Plowtrucks out and about everywhere like it's going to snow or something.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowGuy73;2083569 said:


> Moisture staved, says Dahl.
> 
> Expect healthy amounts, says Dahl.


What a cafe head


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2083569 said:


> Moisture staved, says Dahl.
> 
> Expect healthy amounts, says Dahl.


Wait what? So moisture starved but still healty amounts


----------



## albhb3

so does this mean I get to use the snowblower or not.... other wise were gonna have to do a human sacrafice


----------



## albhb3

still no flakes in rosemount


----------



## SnowGuy73

Pickle and Dahl both mentioned sharp cutoff too....


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2083584 said:


> Pickle and Dahl both mentioned sharp cutoff too....


They show totals


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2083588 said:


> They show totals


Pickle 3-8" metro.

Waiting for Dahl.


----------



## Camden

My brother in-law just sent me a text saying it's snowing 2" an hour in Austin.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;2083589 said:


> Pickle 3-8" metro.
> 
> Waiting for Dahl.


1-2 north. 3-5 south.


----------



## NorthernProServ




----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;2083559 said:


> You going to wake up at 3 and decide to go back to bed till 6 again?


Hahaha, I only used the tools available to me at the time... on site visual and radar... how was I supposed to know it would regen??


----------



## Camden

NorthernProServ;2083593 said:


>


Bummer! That pretty much takes me right out of it. All I'm going to have is cell tower plowing.


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;2083573 said:


> Plowtrucks out and about everywhere like it's going to snow or something.


Noticed the same thing today... like every other truck had a plow


----------



## SnowGuy73

NorthernProServ;2083593 said:


>


This, I'd be happy with 3"


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;2083573 said:


> Plowtrucks out and about everywhere like it's going to snow or something.


Mine is off the truck.


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2083599 said:


> Noticed the same thing today... like every other truck had a plow


I was out filling a salt bin for a retail store then got new tires that was my excuse


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2083593 said:


>


Mother F'r!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2083598 said:


> Bummer! That pretty much takes me right out of it. All I'm going to have is cell tower plowing.


NWS replied to someone on FB earlier that St. Cloud might not get anything tonight, but still get in tomorrow... That makes me nervous... only 45 miles away nothing...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2083607 said:


> I was out filling a salt bin for a retail store then got new tires that was my excuse


Hey, I have mine on... has been since before Christmas... I can't judge


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2083612 said:


> NWS replied to someone on FB earlier that St. Cloud might not get anything tonight, but still get in tomorrow... That makes me nervous... only 45 miles away nothing...


You will still probably get an inch


----------



## NorthernProServ

New map out on FB from NWS


----------



## skorum03

Camden;2083590 said:


> My brother in-law just sent me a text saying it's snowing 2" an hour in Austin.


Was just on the phone with Girlfriend, she works for Hormel foods and was saying she was on the phone with some people at their office in Austin and they were saying it was crazy.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2083614 said:


> You will still probably get an inch


Remember yesterday when the entire metro was pretty much guarenteed 5-8"+? haha


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2083613 said:


> Hey, I have mine on... has been since before Christmas... I can't judge


I know you do. You were in my way the other day when you left menards parking lot. I was behind you and you were waiting to exit Lol


----------



## unit28

Our main band just hit the border region

Looking at ptype radar
You can see heavier precipitation just made it into mn


----------



## albhb3

http://www.weather.com/weather/radar/interactive/l/USWI0727:1:US?interactiveMapLayer=radar&baseMap=r

elk river isn't getting jack


----------



## djagusch

Its still early. We have a good 24 hrs of snow still to come.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2083614 said:


> You will still probably get an inch


2 would be better...


----------



## albhb3

skorum03;2083616 said:


> Was just on the phone with Girlfriend, she works for Hormel foods and was saying she was on the phone with some people at their office in Austin and they were saying it was crazy.


use to pickup there don't know how them folks work on the spice side of things literally burn the eyes and nose it was so strong


----------



## Polarismalibu

This is gonna be a bust


----------



## albhb3

djagusch;2083630 said:


> Its still early. We have a good 24 hrs of snow still to come.


ok dahl

these guys are IDIOTS and should go get a edjumakation


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;2083635 said:


> This is gonna be a bust


but but but I saw graphs with 12-17+ inches


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2083635 said:


> This is gonna be a bust


Gonna be close for you.


----------



## unit28

djagusch;2083630 said:


> Its still early. We have a good 24 hrs of snow still to come.


I've had a flaky start time of 9pm from the git. (First flakes)
Keep an eye on the left southern edge to wrap, sometime in the morning


----------



## qualitycut

So nws has way higher totals then everyone else it looks like.


----------



## qualitycut

Couple inches in Mankato


----------



## NorthernProServ

So many phone calls today, holy cafe people...

The best two are...

One needed a super super cheap price, single mom, fixed income, or else she will just do it herself......Why are you even bothering me then?!?!?

Another was a guy trying to sell his unopened raven accuboom remote....WTF?!?!?!?!


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2083645 said:


> So nws has way higher totals then everyone else it looks like.


Like 3 to 4 times more then Dahl's


----------



## qualitycut

My hourly now has almost 3 inch between 1am and 10am

Sweet


----------



## qualitycut

Those greens seem to be dissappearing as they get closer


----------



## qualitycut

Novaks going to have to move is oval south


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2083654 said:


> Novaks going to have to move is oval south


but accu still says 6-10"


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2083615 said:


> New map out on FB from NWS


Man people are kind of being biatches to them too


----------



## skorum03

Ha! Battery light was on in the 7.3 earlier today, thought it was cause it was hard starting a couple hours ago and they just needed to recharge. It's been running since I started it, battery light has been on the whole time and I just noticed the dash lights dimming way more than normal when I raised the plow and the battery gauge on the dash was way low, shut it off, tried to restart and nothing. Guess I'll go grab an alternator. Better now than at 2 in the morning.


----------



## Doughboy12

It has begun.............


----------



## Ranger620

NorthernProServ;2083658 said:


> but accu still says 6-10"


They still have me at 3-6. Same since this morning when I got up.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2083623 said:


> I know you do. You were in my way the other day when you left menards parking lot. I was behind you and you were waiting to exit Lol


Ha... Can't hide anywhere


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2083664 said:


> Ha... Can't hide anywhere


One of these days I'll catch up to you and actually say hi


----------



## SnowGuy73

Snowing here.


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2083672 said:


> Snowing here.


Heavy?.......?


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2083676 said:


> Heavy?.......?


Yes............


----------



## SnowGuy73

qualitycut;2083676 said:


> Heavy?.......?


Light to moderate.


----------



## albhb3

just started here moderate clip


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2083677 said:


> Yes............


Cafe. .......


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2083654 said:


> novaks going to have to move south


ifify..................


----------



## Polarismalibu

skorum03;2083661 said:


> Ha! Battery light was on in the 7.3 earlier today, thought it was cause it was hard starting a couple hours ago and they just needed to recharge. It's been running since I started it, battery light has been on the whole time and I just noticed the dash lights dimming way more than normal when I raised the plow and the battery gauge on the dash was way low, shut it off, tried to restart and nothing. Guess I'll go grab an alternator. Better now than at 2 in the morning.


At least there easy to replace and not break that bank. I did one in my 6.0 at 2am up north in the dark after my buddy drove one up to me. Not fun


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2083680 said:


> Cafe. .......


KARE 11 Reporting live from your back yard and it started to snow as he was talking.


----------



## albhb3

anyone playing cod tonight


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;2083682 said:


> At least there easy to replace and not break that bank. I did one in my 6.0 at 2am up north in the dark after my buddy drove one up to me. Not fun


Hardest part is the cafe belt tensioner:realmad:


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2083649 said:


> My hourly now has almost 3 inch between 1am and 10am
> 
> Sweet


I've, always had that between Midnight and Noon


----------



## Green Grass

Not a flake yet


----------



## qualitycut

Looks like greens are training over mankato


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2083688 said:


> Not a flake yet


I'm right here!!!!


----------



## skorum03

Polarismalibu;2083682 said:


> At least there easy to replace and not break that bank. I did one in my 6.0 at 2am up north in the dark after my buddy drove one up to me. Not fun


Yeah it took me longer to drive to oreilly's than it did to remove it from the truck


----------



## NorthernProServ




----------



## NorthernProServ




----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2083698 said:


>


That 6-10 is a little close


----------



## qualitycut

Not that it matters but they say a estimated end time?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

starting to get 1 foot drifts in the yard. been working on this new blower for about 2 hours. had to put the chute on and chute adjustment. what a pain. pain getting it hooked up, but its ready to go, I suppose i'll end up 5" total with 2' drifts everywhere


----------



## jimslawnsnow

dark greens over me. doesn't seem to bad out except the dang wind


----------



## Camden

If you guys get hit I'm going to need a tower plowed on East 41st Street in Mpls. Do any of you want it? It will need to be done by 11pm tomorrow night.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Snow stopped.


----------



## unit28

MINNEAPLS/BLAINE,MN (ANE) ASOS reports gust of 167.0 knots (192.2 mph) from NNE @ 2045Z




1:02 PM - 28 Dec 2015

*Minnesota, USA







Wow


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2083698 said:


>


Well... I don't like that map at all...


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2083714 said:


> MINNEAPLS/BLAINE,MN (ANE) ASOS reports gust of 167.0 knots (192.2 mph) from NNE @ 2045Z
> 
> 1:02 PM - 28 Dec 2015
> 
> *Minnesota, USA
> 
> Wow


Ummmm a plane do a fly by


----------



## djagusch

Camden;2083707 said:


> If you guys get hit I'm going to need a tower plowed on East 41st Street in Mpls. Do any of you want it? It will need to be done by 11pm tomorrow night.


Is it hazard pay for that part of town?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnowGuy73;2083708 said:


> Snow stopped.


How much you have?


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2083714 said:


> MINNEAPLS/BLAINE,MN (ANE) ASOS reports gust of 167.0 knots (192.2 mph) from NNE @ 2045Z
> 
> 1:02 PM - 28 Dec 2015
> 
> *Minnesota, USA
> 
> Wow


Is that what's keeping this dang snow from getting to me?


----------



## qualitycut

SnowGuy73;2083708 said:


> Snow stopped.


Weird.........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2083720 said:


> Is that what's keeping this dang snow from getting to me?


I think it's the 20 mph north wind we have.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh oh.... My percentages are dropping......


----------



## qualitycut

Cities in meteo already have snow emergencys lol.


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;2083722 said:


> Weird.........


Are you getting snow? On radar it seems it would he there.


----------



## qualitycut

Well my 2-4 nws had early didnt happen


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;2083728 said:


> Are you getting snow? On radar it seems it would he there.


Coating or dusting whatever is less


----------



## SSS Inc.

Finally snowing here. Geez. Right on schedule though.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2083729 said:


> Well my 2-4 nws had early didnt happen


That was when it was going to start at 1-3pm. 
And someone said it was 2 hours ahead of schedule.
Started here at 5:42pm............
Might have an inch but who could tell with the wind blowing so hard.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Laura confirmed my fear on the 6PM newscast... The low has been nudging further East than was predicted, hence the lower amounts... Looks like ithe is even going East of Chicago...


----------



## qualitycut

New vrac 4.4


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2083727 said:


> Cities in meteo already have snow emergencys lol.


Huh the meteo does snow emergency forecast too..


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2083744 said:


> Huh the meteo does snow emergency forecast too..


Yea yea. ...


----------



## djagusch

Doughboy12;2083734 said:


> That was when it was going to start at 1-3pm.
> And someone said it was 2 hours ahead of schedule.
> Started here at 5:42pm............
> Might have an inch but who could tell with the wind blowing so hard.


A inch in a hr then. Not too bad.


----------



## djagusch

SSS Inc.;2083732 said:


> Finally snowing here. Geez. Right on schedule though.


Plenty of time for snow to pile on.


----------



## qualitycut

Going to go pre plow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I backed all my guys up 2 hours. Heading out at 2.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Snowing again.


----------



## qualitycut

.25 inch maybe


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2083759 said:


> .25 inch maybe


Really? I have a 1/4" and it started 20 minutes ago.


----------



## Camden

djagusch;2083718 said:


> Is it hazard pay for that part of town?


Oh geez, don't the thugs stay inside during bad weather? 
So can you do it?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My forecast for my house, 2 miles SE of Stacy "snow, mainly after 11 pm".

Forecast for Stacy, 2 miles NORTH "snow, mainly after 9 pm".

How does that work??


----------



## qualitycut

Stuff i iowa looks to be shooting east already


----------



## djagusch

Camden;2083765 said:


> Oh geez, don't the thugs stay inside during bad weather?
> So can you do it?


Sorry I'm not in that area at all for snow stuff. Plenty of guys closer than Mr on here.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2083766 said:


> My forecast for my house, 2 miles SE of Stacy "snow, mainly after 11 pm".
> 
> Forecast for Stacy, 2 miles NORTH "snow, mainly after 9 pm".
> 
> How does that work??


The global gases from your house.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm checking out for 2 hours, 48 minutes.


----------



## CityGuy

Not a flake in Cocato yet.


----------



## CityGuy

So glad I went anti icing.


----------



## CityGuy

Winds blowing good here. Few small drifts.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Light coating here.


----------



## skorum03

very light snow for last half hour or so. No accumulation


----------



## Ranger620

What a move by coyle

Goal


----------



## CityGuy

Goal.......

Coyle


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2083782 said:


> Goal.......
> 
> Coyle


Are you watching tv on county time?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goallllllllllll COYLE!!!!!!!!


----------



## IDST

What time to start that is the question


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2083784 said:


> Are you watching tv on county time?


Nope listening while pumping off anti ice at Cocato


----------



## IDST

Camden;2083765 said:


> Oh geez, don't the thugs stay inside during bad weather?
> So can you do it?


I can get it done if you need. Let me know. Unless you have someone who had done it before and they can do it.


----------



## CityGuy

Looking like I'm going home at 10p.m. instead of midnight.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

jagext;2083787 said:


> What time to start that is the question


Pondering thay myself


----------



## CityGuy

Still calling for 2 to 4 tonight and 1 to 3 tomorrow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jagext;2083787 said:


> What time to start that is the question


I'm leaving as soon as we have close to two inches.


----------



## qualitycut

Hope shoveler is just taking a nap


----------



## IDST

SSS Inc.;2083794 said:


> I'm leaving as soon as we have close to two inches.


That's kinda my thought. Gotta do drive lanes at Menards at 1-1.5


----------



## Ranger620

jagext;2083787 said:


> What time to start that is the question


I'm getting up at 2 to be at sites by 3


----------



## Ranger620

jagext;2083796 said:


> That's kinda my thought. Gotta do drive lanes at Menards at 1-1.5


Do they still make you wait till security gets there to do the back?


----------



## SSS Inc.

My new VRAC is 7.9" for me. Let's go. I've never been more amped to go plow in my whole life. Let do this. Woooooo.


----------



## IDST

Ranger620;2083799 said:


> Do they still make you wait till security gets there to do the back?


Yes. Worst thing about they place


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2083781 said:


> What a move by coyle
> 
> Goal


Hey! This is a WEATHER thread!


----------



## qualitycut

Got 1 inch of snow.













Where its blown off roof. Not even half-inch here


----------



## SnowGuy73

Currently, overcast skies.


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

Nothing in Forest Lake right now.


----------



## ryde307

Light coating here in Chanhassen.


----------



## Ranger620

jagext;2083803 said:


> Yes. Worst thing about they place


Ya that sucks. Especially on bigger snows


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2083801 said:


> My new VRAC is 7.9" for me. Let's go. I've never been more amped to go plow in my whole life. Let do this. Woooooo.


How much you have now?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2083801 said:


> My new VRAC is 7.9" for me. Let's go. I've never been more amped to go plow in my whole life. Let do this. Woooooo.


So i should go with 3.95


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2083810 said:


> How much you have now?


I thibk hes be sarcastic but not sure


----------



## wenzelosllc

Apparently I can't post from mobile but anyways...

Started snowing about 20 minutes ago in NSP. Has lightened up a bit but still moderate snowfall with good sized flakes. Everything is coated albeit lightly. Blowing around nicely until it melts a little from the salt on the road. Looks nasty when it starts blowing off the roof.

Gonna try and sleep until midnight and see what accumulates. NWS has me at 2/2.5 by midnight; 5-6 by midday tomorrow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2083810 said:


> How much you have now?


1/2 a puck


qualitycut;2083812 said:


> So i should go with 3.95


Probably.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2083817 said:


> 1/2 a puck
> 
> Probably.


We're comin! We're comin!


----------



## qualitycut

Whew shoveler got back to me


----------



## qualitycut

Cousin is 45 min north of Chicago 5 inches of snow


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2083819 said:


> We're comin! We're comin!


3/4" now. Moderate snow with a few heavier bursts.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Looks like the gophers won their bowl game. I didn't even know they were playing today.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I had sleet mixed with snow. That crap hurts


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

**** rapids is now only a winter weather advisory, the warning has been cancelled


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2083837 said:


> 3/4" now. Moderate snow with a few heavier bursts.


Same here......


----------



## qualitycut

Can sure see on radar where its having trouble getting past 694 94 area


----------



## SSS Inc.

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2083840 said:


> **** rapids is now only a winter weather advisory, the warning has been cancelled


It looks like the Northern advance of the storm has hit the breaks at 694.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2083847 said:


> Can sure see on radar where its having trouble getting past 694 94 area


You beat me to it.


----------



## hansenslawncare

qualitycut;2083834 said:


> Cousin is 45 min north of Chicago 5 inches of snow


That Waukegan/Zion or Kenosha? Reason I ask is my hometown is Kenosha.

Anyways... 1/2" in Woodbury. Light flakes in size; moderately falling.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SSS Inc.;2083849 said:


> It looks like the Northern advance of the storm has hit the breaks at 694.


Fine with me


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I managed to get 2 shovelers and a part time plow driver


----------



## SSS Inc.

If you read the advisory they expect 2-4" in those areas. The advisory area is pretty small. 


VRAC Lwnmwr.....1.1"


----------



## djagusch

SSS Inc.;2083849 said:


> It looks like the Northern advance of the storm has hit the breaks at 694.


The night is still young.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2083849 said:


> It looks like the Northern advance of the storm has hit the breaks at 694.


Yeah seriously, wth... I expected flakes when I walked out of Fleet Farm...


----------



## qualitycut

hansenslawncare;2083851 said:


> That Waukegan/Zion or Kenosha? Reason I ask is my hometown is Kenosha.
> 
> Anyways... 1/2" in Woodbury. Light flakes in size; moderately falling.


Wadsworth........


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2083857 said:


> If you read the advisory they expect 2-4" in those areas. The advisory area is pretty small.
> 
> VRAC Lwnmwr.....1.1"


Hes going to be happy to see that when he wakes up lol


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2083861 said:


> Yeah seriously, wth... I expected flakes when I walked out of Fleet Farm...


Nothing worse than that. I was expecting that when I came out of the rink tonight and nothing. I'm sure it will start moving again. NWS mentioned they thought it would stall by St. Cloud.


----------



## qualitycut

Man, do i even end up with 4 inches of snow


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2083866 said:


> Man, do i even end up with 4 inches of snow


I think you will. You'll get 8" by the time its done tomorrow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

About an inch here.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2083865 said:


> Nothing worse than that. I was expecting that when I came out of the rink tonight and nothing. I'm sure it will start moving again. NWS mentioned they thought it would stall by St. Cloud.


Heck, at this point I'm hoping to get 2 tonight...


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;2083866 said:


> Man, do i even end up with 4 inches of snow


I like how you clarified


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2083872 said:


> I like how you clarified


Lol need to around here.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2083868 said:


> I think you will. You'll get 8" by the time its done tomorrow.


Looking at the radar i just dont see it. Unless it redevelops or stalls out over us. Greens will be past in a hr or 2


----------



## Bill1090

Currently 5"+ here. Starting to snow good now.


----------



## Green Grass

I got nothing


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2083875 said:


> Looking at the radar i just dont see it. Unless it redevelops or stalls out over us. Greens will be past in a hr or 2


The way its moving I don't think you and I will be out of the greens that quick. The radar doesn't look much different than it did two hours ago. Its still pulling in the greens from WIsconsin.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2083875 said:


> Looking at the radar i just dont see it. Unless it redevelops or stalls out over us. Greens will be past in a hr or 2


Another wave is supposed to come through around morning


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2083878 said:


> The way its moving I don't think you and I will be out of the greens that quick. The radar doesn't look much different than it did two hours ago.


There were a lot more dark green earlier. And greens were all the way into iowa


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2083872 said:


> I like how you clarified


Anything in CR?


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2083879 said:


> Another wave is SUPPOSED to come through around morning


Fixed it......


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2083880 said:


> There were a lot more dark green earlier. And greens were all the way into iowa


We'll see soon enough I guess. Its falling pretty fast here. Over 1 puck now.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Is the lull really gonna happen that quick at midnight to 6am like they show on tv


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2083884 said:


> We'll see soon enough I guess. Its falling pretty fast here. Over 1 puck now.


If we are going out i would rather have 4 inches of snow done by midnight


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2083884 said:


> We'll see soon enough I guess. Its falling pretty fast here. Over 1 puck now.


Lucky......


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2083885 said:


> Is the lull really gonna happen that quick at midnight to 6am like they show on tv


Would be awesome. Kinda looks that way


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;2083885 said:


> Is the lull really gonna happen that quick at midnight to 6am like they show on tv


Not up here according to NWS and the models. Not much of a lull at all. Looking at the radar I could see you having a break though.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2083889 said:


> Not up here according to NWS and the models. Not much of a lull at all. Looking at the radar I could see you having a break though.


I give up on nws


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2083887 said:


> Lucky......


I actually feel bad for you. I hate when others get snow and I don't.


----------



## qualitycut

So if Lakeville has an inch and its started before 6 thats definitely not an inch or 2 and hr like nws was saying.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2083891 said:


> I actually feel bad for you. I hate when others get snow and I don't.


Me too. Rather the guys that want it get it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;2083685 said:


> Hardest part is the cafe belt tensioner:realmad:


Just gotta have a second person to stand on too of the motor and pull up on the belt. Works great


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2083890 said:


> I give up on nws


Okie Dokie.

I guarantee you get plenty(of snow) to plow.


----------



## Camden

jagext;2083790 said:


> I can get it done if you need. Let me know. Unless you have someone who had done it before and they can do it.


I'll send you more info on this so that you can hit the ground running if necessary.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2083891 said:


> I actually feel bad for you. I hate when others get snow and I don't.


Hey, I'm not giving up here!


----------



## qualitycut

Jim what you got there?


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

Flakes just started in Forest Lake. Almost sleety.


----------



## ryde307

cbservicesllc;2083879 said:


> Another wave is supposed to come through around morning


I hope this happens.



SSS Inc.;2083891 said:


> I actually feel bad for you. I hate when others get snow and I don't.


This.



SSS Inc.;2083896 said:


> Okie Dokie.
> 
> I guarantee you get plenty(of snow) to plow.


I still think some people are going to be suprised. Either I will be because we get only a couple inches or others when we have 6" I don't know if the West side of our service area will but I still expect 6+ in Mpls by the time this is done. payup

They should make emoji's on here. I have never used one but this seems like the perfect place. #emojidumptruck


----------



## ryde307

If we don't get alot here I hope Rochester gets 2 ft and we can send equipment to help. I want 250 hours on the equipment by spring.


----------



## SSS Inc.

................


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2083903 said:


> I hope this happens.
> 
> This.
> 
> I still think some people are going to be suprised. Either I will be because we get only a couple inches or others when we have 6" I don't know if the West side of our service area will but I still expect 6+ in Mpls by the time this is done. payup
> 
> They should make emoji's on here. I have never used one but this seems like the perfect place. #emojidumptruck


Yeah, that's cool that you at least have accounts down there


----------



## qualitycut

Novaks quite......


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2083907 said:


> Yeah, that's cool that you at least have accounts down there


Huh?.....?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

cbservicesllc;2083881 said:


> Anything in CR?


Not a flake yet


----------



## qualitycut

Local radar looks different than regional


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2083909 said:


> Huh?.....?


Ryde with his Minneapolis accounts... even if there is no snow out toward Hopkins he still has work


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2083912 said:


> Ryde with his Minneapolis accounts... even if there is no snow out toward Hopkins he still has work


Ooo lol i totally read the post about sending trucks to Rochester then your comment and thought you replied to that one. Wow should take a nap


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I don't know about this.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2083911 said:


> Local radar looks different than regional


Regional covers a much larger area.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2083914 said:


> I don't know about this.....


Tell us your thoughts.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2083915 said:


> Regional covers a much larger area.


Yea yea. When you look a the metro lots less and smaller greens then the regional


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2083914 said:


> I don't know about this.....


What about it?


----------



## Camden

So if you metro guys aren't getting anything there's virtually no chance it's going to reach me. That's pretty disappointing.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2083917 said:


> Tell us your thoughts.


He just woke up in his undies


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2083921 said:


> He just woke up in his undies


Never trust a fart...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well, the top edge is now moving straight west, no longer north.

I think we may see the northern progression.


----------



## qualitycut

See what giggles has to say


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh....


GOOOOOAAAALLLLLLLLL


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2083918 said:


> Yea yea. When you look a the metro lots less and smaller greens then the regional


When you said the greens are almost through I was going to ask if you were watching the metro radar.



Camden;2083920 said:


> So if you metro guys aren't getting anything there's virtually no chance it's going to reach me. That's pretty disappointing.


I've got 1.5" so far. I have my doubts it will hit you. It hasn't moved in an hour.

#GoWILD!


----------



## qualitycut

Wonder what bano has


----------



## IDST

Camden;2083898 said:


> I'll send you more info on this so that you can hit the ground running if necessary.


Roger that


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2083927 said:


> When you said the greens are almost through I was going to ask if you were watching the metro radar.
> 
> I've got 1.5" so far. I have my doubts it will hit you. It hasn't moved in an hour.
> 
> #GoWILD!


Yea but to the east its blue


----------



## SSS Inc.

Rap is up .....Nam is down....


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2083924 said:


> Well, the top edge is now moving straight west, no longer north.
> 
> I think we may see the northern progression.


Sure as heck hope so!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2083930 said:


> Yea but to the east its blue


Not on the regional radar.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2083928 said:


> Wonder what bano has


Frazier showed 6.5 for him...


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2083928 said:


> Wonder what bano has


There is one report of 4.5" down there. 7:50 p.m.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2083933 said:


> Not on the regional radar.


Yea why is that?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2083932 said:


> Sure as heck hope so!


I meant I think this might be as far north as the snow goes. So if you don't have snow, you won't get snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2083937 said:


> Yea why is that?


Metro radar isn't strong enough to get the returns.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2083936 said:


> There is one report of 4.5" down there. 7:50 p.m.


Owatonna is at 6.5 as of 10 min ago


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2083939 said:


> Metro radar isn't strong enough to get the returns.


Copy........


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2083938 said:


> I meant I think this might be as far north as the snow goes. So if you don't have snow, you won't get snow.


Sure as heck hope you're wrong! 

I thought you meant the Northern progression might start now... I was afraid of that... NWS mentioned something in the forecast discussion an hour ago


----------



## SSS Inc.

So is this going to form one long line and sit right on top of me....Rotate a bit......and then slide NE keeping me in it until tomorrow morning???????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yesterday, unit said Viking Blvd would be the line. Right now the snow line on the radar is about 3 miles south of that.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2083943 said:


> So is this going to form one long line and sit right on top of me....Rotate a bit......and then slide NE keeping me in it until tomorrow morning???????


Lucky......


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2083943 said:


> So is this going to form one long line and sit right on top of me....Rotate a bit......and then slide NE keeping me in it until tomorrow morning???????


Hope not, would ratherit stop at midnight and then start up again tomorrow if its going to snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2083943 said:


> So is this going to form one long line and sit right on top of me....Rotate a bit......and then slide NE keeping me in it until tomorrow morning???????


I think slide SE. I have minimal snow tomorrow. If I don't get snow here quick, my hourly drops off fast.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2083948 said:


> I think slide SE. I have minimal snow tomorrow. If I don't get snow here quick, my hourly drops off fast.


If it was a little more north the pull out would make a mess over us. Think your right on the se


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2083949 said:


> If it was a little more north the pull out would make a mess over us. Think your right on the se


Maybe straight East....

Dahl is on 45 right now.


----------



## qualitycut

Dahl pretty much said of ots not snowing now its not going tk


----------



## SSS Inc.

***
the band currently in place from south central mn to west central
wi will weaken and shrink some late this evening...but should
remain in tact across the twin cities and northeast/southwest from
there for most of the overnight. It will redevelop late tonight
and tuesday morning and swing east during the day with another
inch or two expected.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ha!! Dahl JUST said, if you're not getting snow right now, you probably won't.


CAAALLLLLLEEEDDDDD ITTTTTT!!!!!!!

Also.just said it's drying out.


----------



## qualitycut

If dahl is right on the 1-2 more by midnight im happy.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2083954 said:


> If dahl is right on the 1-2 more by midnight im happy.


Did he say that was it then, as in no more snow after that?


----------



## qualitycut

Why can't we juat get those snows qhere when its done its done. I dont want to plow all my drives then get another inch tomorrow . Cafe


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2083952 said:


> ***
> the band currently in place from south central mn to west central
> wi will weaken and shrink some late this evening...but should
> remain in tact across the twin cities and northeast/southwest from
> there for most of the overnight. It will redevelop late tonight
> and tuesday morning and swing east during the day with another
> inch or two expected.


That from the discussion?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2083955 said:


> Did he say that was it then, as in no more snow after that?


Then maybe an inch around 7


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2083951 said:


> Dahl pretty much said of ots not snowing now its not going tk


What did I do??

Jk I know!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dahl said maybe another inch tomorrow.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2083959 said:


> What did I do??
> 
> Jk I know!


Knew you would chime in


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2083953 said:


> Ha!! Dahl JUST said, if you're not getting snow right now, you probably won't.
> 
> CAAALLLLLLEEEDDDDD ITTTTTT!!!!!!!
> 
> Also.just said it's drying out.


Mother ******!!!


----------



## ryde307

New NWS update says it will have little northward movement from it's current location. It's going to just sit until it fizzles out.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2083960 said:


> Dahl said maybe another inch tomorrow.


And that looked a little south of me it looked like


----------



## wizardsr

Barely a coating at 694 and Boone... Snowing very lightly now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2083957 said:


> That from the discussion?


Yes..........


----------



## cbservicesllc

Sweet, they're using me as an example of the no snow area...

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1090458494320945&id=200752513291552


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Just started here 5 min ago, tiny flaked


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2083967 said:


> Yes..........


Thought that was where I read it...


----------



## qualitycut

Wtf, the totals in kstp were half what ch9 showed for Owatonna


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2083971 said:


> Wtf, the totals in kstp were half what ch9 showed for Owatonna


I just saw that too. NWS has numbers that back channel 9. The airport has to have more than 1.2". Richfield had a report of 1" like two hours ago.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2083969 said:


> Just started here 5 min ago, tiny flaked


Same here! Dusting on the ground!


----------



## hansenslawncare

1 3/4" in Woodbury


----------



## qualitycut

Novaks new video says they dont know if it sits over metro or dissipates


----------



## TKLAWN

Novak update...

Save yourself ten minutes, admits he has no clue.

Edit: sure looks like it's falling apart to me.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2083973 said:


> I just saw that too. NWS has numbers that back channel 9. The airport has to have more than 1.2". Richfield had a report of 1" like two hours ago.


I would say 2 here by looking out the window


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2083980 said:


> Novaks new video says they dont know if it sits over metro or dissipates


He must have read my post about it sitting on top of me all night.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2083981 said:


> Novak update...
> 
> Save yourself ten minutes, admits he has no clue.


I stopped at the part where not sure if it disappears or stays. Have to give him cresit on admitting it i guess


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2083983 said:


> I would say 2 here by looking out the window


Pretty close to that here. Coming down a little harder again.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2083986 said:


> Pretty close to that here. Coming down a little harder again.


I forgot to put my pucks out


----------



## qualitycut

Im going with it dissipates plowing around midnight


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Radar shows snow here. Nothing is falling.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2083992 said:


> Radar shows snow here. Nothing is falling.


Think dry air is going to win out here. ..think


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gonna head out in a bit. I gotta find out where there's snow. At this point pretty sure I won't hit 2" triggers here, and need to see where it's actually snowing, how much so if I don't hit 1.5" triggers, who I call to stay home.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2083991 said:


> Im going with it dissipates plowing around midnight


We are waiting until midnight. Trying to decide what to do first in case we have to do some again around 5 or 6.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2083998 said:


> We are waiting until midnight. Trying to decide what to do first in case we have to do some again around 5 or 6.


Thats what sucks. Wish it was done or forsure getting a couple inches tomorrow nit this maybe an inch crap.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Channel 9 guy is really throwing me off now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2084001 said:


> Channel 9 guy is really throwing me off now.


Is he keeping the high totals? Frazier used to be good.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Interesting Future radar posted on NWS facebook.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2084001 said:


> Channel 9 guy is really throwing me off now.


Missed it what he say?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2084002 said:


> Is he keeping the high totals? Frazier used to be good.


Additional 2-3" tonight. I can buy that part. Esp. for us to the south.
1-3" Tomorrow morning
1-2" "MAYBE" later tomorrow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2084000 said:


> Thats what sucks. Wish it was done or forsure getting a couple inches tomorrow nit this maybe an inch crap.


Welcome to Saturday.

Sooooo hilarious. Woke up this morning, expecting large snow. Now wondering if there's another 1" or not and it's not even midnight.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Nicholas John Flies _*So the 6-8" is still possible for metro area?*_
Like · Reply · 11 mins

US National Weather Service Twin Cities Minnesota _*Yes, especially from downtown south and east. Amounts will likely be slightly less in much of the north and west metro area.*_


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2084006 said:


> Additional 2-3" tonight. I can buy that part. Esp. for us to the south.
> 1-3" Tomorrow morning
> 1-2" "MAYBE" later tomorrow.


Yeah, I saw that on the 9:30 forecast.

Everyone else.says out of here by 11 am, if not sooner.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2084009 said:


> Nicholas John Flies _*So the 6-8" is still possible for metro area?*_
> Like · Reply · 11 mins
> 
> US National Weather Service Twin Cities Minnesota _*Yes, especially from downtown south and east. Amounts will likely be slightly less in much of the north and west metro area.*_


Slightly less??? Like..... Slightly??


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2083877 said:


> I got nothing


Few flakes when I got home.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh my goodness.

Broncos kicker shanked the ball so far to go to the playoffs, he entirely missed the net.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2084015 said:


> Oh my goodness.
> 
> Broncos kicker shanked the ball so far to go to the playoffs, he entirely missed the net.


Yea would have won me the championship. Nowjust need denver to win on forst drive.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2084009 said:


> Nicholas John Flies _*So the 6-8" is still possible for metro area?*_
> Like · Reply · 11 mins
> 
> US National Weather Service Twin Cities Minnesota _*Yes, especially from downtown south and east. Amounts will likely be slightly less in much of the north and west metro area.*_


They also had 3-5 and 5-9 where it hast even snowed yet


----------



## Polarismalibu

Snowing like crazy in maple grove, not a flake in Rogers


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

I have a coating


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Not a flake falling at my house.


----------



## Greenery

Anyone in Plymouth with a report?


Not a single lwnmrman here.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Lwnmwr you get the pic?


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2084026 said:


> Lwnmwr you get the pic?


Perv.................


----------



## DDB

SSS Inc.;2084009 said:


> Nicholas John Flies _*So the 6-8" is still possible for metro area?*_
> Like · Reply · 11 mins
> 
> US National Weather Service Twin Cities Minnesota _*Yes, especially from downtown south and east. Amounts will likely be slightly less in much of the north and west metro area.*_


this must be why they haven't down graded the Warning in Hennepin County


----------



## CityGuy

Total bust for me the way it looks.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'll be making a loop from Stacy to Lino Lakes to St. Anthony to WBL and back. I'll post my findings.


----------



## CityGuy

Greenery;2084025 said:


> Anyone in Plymouth with a report?
> 
> Not a single lwnmrman here.


I think you said you were off 14 the other day. If so are you just north us 12 west side of 14?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2084026 said:


> Lwnmwr you get the pic?


I did. Thanks.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

North wind is HOWLING here.


----------



## Ranger620

Just got up from a nap. Guess I'll go nap again just a dusting here in Corcoran and like Polaris said not snowing In rogers


----------



## djagusch

I wonder the mindset of a nws forecaster. Do they go home and say we did the best we could? Or we just cafe up 100,000 plus people's day by being that far off?


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;2084036 said:


> I wonder the mindset of a nws forecaster. Do they go home and say we did the best we could? Or we just cafe up 100,000 plus people's day by being that far off?


Thats what i do when i screw up lol


----------



## IDST

Such small flakes here. Maybe an inch


----------



## Greenery

CityGuy;2084031 said:


> I think you said you were off 14 the other day. If so are you just both us 12 west side of 14?


No, I just have some stuff stored in that area. I know where your thinking though I forget the name of the company.


----------



## Camden

djagusch;2084036 said:


> I wonder the mindset of a nws forecaster. Do they go home and say we did the best we could? Or we just cafe up 100,000 plus people's day by being that far off?


I often wonder the same thing. Talk about having major egg on your face. They probably don't care too much. Those gov't checks aren't going to stop coming in just because they got it wrong.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;2084027 said:


> Perv.................


You're just jealous I didn't send you anything


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2084041 said:


> You're just jealous I didn't send you anything


A little

Fantasy fb champ! !!!


----------



## skorum03

Ranger620;2084035 said:


> Just got up from a nap. Guess I'll go nap again just a dusting here in Corcoran and like Polaris said not snowing In rogers


Me too, can't fall back asleep now though...

It's snowing pretty good right now, we have about 3" on the ground. Watching the radar can't decide on a start time. Midnight maybe?


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;2084044 said:


> Me too, can't fall back asleep now though...
> 
> It's snowing pretty good right now, we have about 3" on the ground. Watching the radar can't decide on a start time. Midnight maybe?


Figuring 1230-1 here.


----------



## qualitycut

Wish i could nap when i need to plow later.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That dry line is FLYING north.


----------



## CityGuy

Finally started. Tiny flakes


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snow line was just north of Forest Lake.


----------



## qualitycut

2.5 in driveway think thats the most accurate.


----------



## wenzelosllc

I see they caught the affluenza kid in Mexico


----------



## wenzelosllc

1.5 or less in my driveway in NSP. Steady light snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1/4" in Lino Lakes at Kohl's/Super Target.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like the metro is socked in for a while with whatever it is you're currently getting.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2084047 said:


> That dry line is FLYING north.


You talking the Southern edge that's dissipating out?


----------



## qualitycut

What I don't get is a 1 inch storm over night and city plows go by 4 times. Hope they get rolling soon.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2084057 said:


> You talking the Southern edge that's dissipating out?


I was. Except now it looks like the wedge of moisture is hanging right where it's at for the remainder of the night.


----------



## cbservicesllc

1/2" on my driveway... this sucks...


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2084059 said:


> What I don't get is a 1 inch storm over night and city plows go by 4 times. Hope they get rolling soon.


County guys too...........where are you???
Let's go already.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2084060 said:


> I was. Except now it looks like the wedge of moisture is hanging right where it's at for the remainder of the night.


Yeah, that would be nice... Maybe I could get an inch of snow by morning


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Told there is 1" in Whitebear


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2084064 said:


> Told there is 1" in Whitebear


I would believe that. There's about an inch in St. Anthony.

I'll be plowing my southerly stuff.

Headed back home to drop off my kid, then hang out around Forest Lake / Chisago to see if my guys need to come in.


----------



## qualitycut

Now do we do everything tonight or wait til tomorrow for resi


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;2084062 said:


> County guys too...........where are you???
> Let's go already.


We're sleeping.


----------



## wenzelosllc

Doughboy12;2084062 said:


> County guys too...........where are you???
> Let's go already.


I prefer when they wait. I can make the pile disappear in the street and keep them from leaving a berm to go clean up later.


----------



## Doughboy12

wenzelosllc;2084069 said:


> I prefer when they wait. I can make the pile disappear in the street and keep them from leaving a berm to go clean up later.


That works in the city......not so much at my house though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2084066 said:


> Now do we do everything tonight or wait til tomorrow for resi


I would think by the time you're done with everything else, you'll know what will happen.


----------



## qualitycut

wenzelosllc;2084069 said:


> I prefer when they wait. I can make the pile disappear in the street and keep them from leaving a berm to go clean up later.


Ha yea just plow the snow a bit before the drive.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2084072 said:


> I would think by the time you're done with everything else, you'll know what will happen.


What is that?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2084074 said:


> What is that?


Is this snow that's now training from east to west across the metro gonna hang for a while? Or dissipate?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snowing decent in Lino Lakes now.


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

4$ bullseye, great plates, perkins, waiting.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ironwood-Mn;2084080 said:


> 4$ bullseye, great plates, perkins, waiting.


Shoulda went to Aces, $1.99 breakfast. Too bad it usually ends up costing me $200.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2084082 said:


> Shoulda went to Aces, $1.99 breakfast. Too bad it usually ends up costing me $200.


I thought you always won big....then only lost most of that???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hardly a coating in Forest Lake.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2084083 said:


> I thought you always won big....then only lost most of that???


I hardly ever win at Aces. Why I never go there


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

These idiots have no clue what the weather is going to do. Now it's snowing all the way up to Hinckley. So much for "no further north progression".


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

LwnmwrMan22;2084082 said:


> Shoulda went to Aces, $1.99 breakfast. Too bad it usually ends up costing me $200.


1.99 only if you gamble? If so not interested.


----------



## qualitycut

Everyone is out


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2084088 said:


> These idiots have no clue what the weather is going to do. Now it's snowing all the way up to Hinckley. So much for "no further north progression".


Also looks like it's continuing to dissipate...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2084092 said:


> Also looks like it's continuing to dissipate...


I don't think so. I think it's a lack of a radar around Rice Lake area. Plus the Willmar area is starting to fill back in and move this way.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well Lano gave me the wrong oil filter for my skid. Hope I don't get snow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2084094 said:


> Well Lano gave me the wrong oil filter for my skid. Hope I don't get snow


You're having a Lwnmwr stretch.


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

Polarismalibu;2084094 said:


> Well Lano gave me the wrong oil filter for my skid. Hope I don't get snow


If what you need is here I can get it for you yet tonight.

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/hvo/5333778725.html


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

Sorry, I don't know how to post a link that you can just click on.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Polarismalibu;2084094 said:


> Well Lano gave me the wrong oil filter for my skid. Hope I don't get snow


I have extras in long lake. is it a 650.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/hvo/5333778725.html


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ironwood-Mn;2084097 said:


> Sorry, I don't know how to post a link that you can just click on.


You still at Perkins?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just put the first half of my guys on hold.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2084103 said:


> Just put the first half of my guys on hold.


Figures, now there's green coming my way.


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

LwnmwrMan22;2084102 said:


> You still at Perkins?


No, changed my mind when I drove in. Have been cruising the mean streets of forest lake. See you there?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ironwood-Mn;2084105 said:


> No, changed my mind when I drove in. Have been cruising the mean streets of forest lake. See you there?


Forgot they close now during the week. Sitting at Maurices now, headed to the Holiday by KFC.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ironwood-Mn;2084096 said:


> If what you need is here I can get it for you yet tonight.
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/hvo/5333778725.html


Jeez you got all kinds of stuff. I took the ring off the wrong filter and put the old one back on for tonight


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;2084099 said:


> I have extras in long lake. is it a 650.


Yeah it's a 650 not sure how the guy could have messed it up. The ring off the wrong filter fit the old one for now


----------



## MNPLOWCO

1.75 inches on the asphalt in Minnetonka hwy 7 and 101.
Should hit the two inch trigger by 2 o'clock am. Feels like
walking on granulated sugar. Measured with tape.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2084111 said:


> Yeah it's a 650 not sure how the guy could have messed it up. The ring off the wrong filter fit the old one for now


Happened to me before different teir motors


----------



## millsaps118

Nothing in Elk River


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2084113 said:


> Happened to me before different teir motors


They looked it up by the serial number


----------



## IDST

Well that was a nice twenty minute nap. Anybody else out and about down here


----------



## redneckwheelman

Nothing in North branch yet. Anyone know if it's snowing in forest lake?


----------



## Polarismalibu

jagext;2084117 said:


> Well that was a nice twenty minute nap. Anybody else out and about down here


Where is down here


----------



## Polarismalibu

redneckwheelman;2084118 said:


> Nothing in North branch yet. Anyone know if it's snowing in forest lake?


Lwnmwr will know the answer to that


----------



## millsaps118

redneckwheelman;2084118 said:


> Nothing in North branch yet. Anyone know if it's snowing in forest lake?


Hardly a coating reported at 1202am


----------



## Polarismalibu

Might just have to go to Denny's and wait


----------



## millsaps118

Polaris, you have a coating down in Rogers?


----------



## Polarismalibu

millsaps118;2084123 said:


> Polaris, you have a coating down in Rogers?


Yeah a light coating


----------



## wenzelosllc

LwnmwrMan22;2084100 said:


>


Is that hydro fluid?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

redneckwheelman;2084118 said:


> Nothing in North branch yet. Anyone know if it's snowing in forest lake?


1/4-1/2".....MAYBE 1" on the south side with a short ruler.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

wenzelosllc;2084125 said:


> Is that hydro fluid?


My tire track in the snow. That's how much we have.


----------



## wenzelosllc

LwnmwrMan22;2084129 said:


> My tire track in the snow. That's how much we have.


Color looks off on my computer. Like pink snow or maybe a pile of sand.


----------



## millsaps118

starting to see a few flakes now.


----------



## skorum03

So is that big arm down at the mn/ia border going to swing up through here at 7 am?


----------



## Polarismalibu

I can't believe there is no food place besides Denny's open in Rogers with a truck stop right here.


----------



## IDST

Polarismalibu;2084119 said:


> Where is down here


St Louis park


----------



## IDST

Saw one guy plowing a commercial lot. Not sure I want to start yet


----------



## Polarismalibu

jagext;2084137 said:


> Saw one guy plowing a commercial lot. Not sure I wasn't to start yet


How much do you guys have? I'm looking at a salt run only up here


----------



## SSS Inc.

jagext;2084137 said:


> Saw one guy plowing a commercial lot. Not sure I want to start yet


We are out doing everything. From where you are to Bloomington.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2084138 said:


> How much do you guys have? I'm looking at a salt run only up here


Guys are plowing in Forest Lake.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Just got to an inch here... at least I get to go do something


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;2084132 said:


> So is that big arm down at the mn/ia border going to swing up through here at 7 am?


Looks like it. That's the other 1.2".


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2084138 said:


> How much do you guys have? I'm looking at a salt run only up here


I am curious if we will end up with an inch in rogers? Gonna head out and do some looking now. I don't want to salt if it's gonna continue till noon


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2084143 said:


> I am curious if we will end up with an inch in rogers? Gonna head out and do some looking now. I don't want to salt if it's gonna continue till noon


Looks like it has lightened up a bunch. Are you going out to Fridley at all?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like the pinwheel is setting up over CB and you NW guys.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2084144 said:


> Looks like it has lightened up a bunch. Are you going out to Fridley at all?


You'll have about an inch in Fridley.


----------



## ryde307

jagext;2084137 said:


> Saw one guy plowing a commercial lot. Not sure I want to start yet


We are plowing everything from Excelsior to Mpls.
Plowing in St Louis Park right now.
About 2" in Excelsior 2.5 in Hopkins Sounds like about 3 from Golden Valley- Mpls.



LwnmwrMan22;2084142 said:


> Looks like it. That's the other 1.2".


I have been watching that blob in SW MN growing. I hope we get a lull soon and that doesn't come till morning.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2084147 said:


> You'll have about an inch in Fridley.


Thank you sir!


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2084146 said:


> Looks like the pinwheel is setting up over CB and you NW guys.


Yeaaaaaaaa.............


----------



## Greenery

3 inchers in EP


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You can somewhat see it on the local radar, but on the Midwest radar it sure looks like that Souix Falls blob is going to swing along the MN/IA border and then slide SE of most of us.

It certainly isn't heading NE at the moment.


----------



## TKLAWN

Solid 2.5" here..,,

Steady snow too


----------



## Polarismalibu

Screw it just called everyone in.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2084141 said:


> Just got to an inch here... at least I get to go do something


Yea!!!!!!!!


----------



## skorum03

Starting residential at 3, commercial stuff now. 

3-4" on the ground. 

So much for 8-12"


----------



## ryde307

Snowing harder in excelsior now than it has all day. Should have had sidewalk guys start later.


----------



## wizardsr

Barely an inch in Brooklyn Park at 694 and Boone. Sounds like enough for a full run. Anyone have a report on Plymouth?


----------



## wenzelosllc

Pretty light snowfall in Maplewood/NSP. 2.5 right now. Assuming it's going to pick up again.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have a small, yet sizeable green blob about 8 miles from where I'm plowing. Gonna be ticked if that eases back over me.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

2.5"ish in St. Paul. Not really snowing


----------



## wenzelosllc

New Truck ain't new no more.


----------



## ryde307

2.75" minnetonka 101 and hwy 7.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

wenzelosllc;2084166 said:


> New Truck ain't new no more.


Oh oh......


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;2084169 said:


> Oh oh......


It's different being on that side of the post isn't it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like a shield of light snow for quite a while.


----------



## qualitycut

wenzelosllc;2084166 said:


> New Truck ain't new no more.


You have to tell us ya know


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;2084170 said:


> It's different being on that side of the post isn't it.


You can say that again, especially when you try to drive through the post.


----------



## Green Grass

I have a dusting and light snow


----------



## cbservicesllc

wenzelosllc;2084166 said:


> New Truck ain't new no more.


Noooooooooo!


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2084151 said:


> Yeaaaaaaaa.............


You mean yeah baby!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2084171 said:


> Looks like a shield of light snow for quite a while.


Hopefully gets me up to 2 inches of snow by tonight... Thumbs Up


----------



## Bill1090

So it stopped about midnight, now for the past 45 mins we are back to moderate snow. Hard to push with all the ice underneath.


----------



## wenzelosllc

djagusch;2084170 said:


> It's different being on that side of the post isn't it.


I have a tendency to do minor damage to anything new I buy within about a month and then I'm good for a few years. Gotta make it mine ya know.

Anyone know if you can just replace the lens on a SuperDuty tail light?


----------



## wenzelosllc

LwnmwrMan22;2084173 said:


> You can say that again, especially when you try to drive through the post.


How did ya know? Lmao


----------



## skorum03

No roads are plowed yet. Wow


----------



## SnowGuy73

21° breezy, light snow.


----------



## qualitycut

Well at least i was able to pull over before puked cafe


----------



## NorthernProServ

Snowing the heaviest it has all night here


----------



## ryde307

Just got to call the Hopkins Police. When one of the guys stopped back at the shop quick he scared two guys out from behind it and they ran down the railroad tracks. You could see the footprints coming from a neighbors building and around one of their trucks as well.


----------



## ryde307

It looks like this snow is just going to sit on us through the morning. NWS updated and shows 2.5 more inches through 10AM. Just might get 6" out of this.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2084187 said:


> Well at least i was able to pull over before puked cafe


Shouldn't have drank so much.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks to me on the radar the north side is slamming down. I should be out of the snow by 6 am.


----------



## wenzelosllc

Just saw another contractor run a red light.

County must be out plowing or city of oakdale. Hwy 120 and Hadley both are plowed


----------



## wenzelosllc

Green Grass;2084191 said:


> Shouldn't have drank so much.


I thought he may be feeling my pain related to my truck.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2084193 said:


> Looks to me on the radar the north side is slamming down. I should be out of the snow by 6 am.


Yeah I was afraid of that...


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2084188 said:


> Snowing the heaviest it has all night here


How much you have there?


----------



## wenzelosllc

Drunk in front of me just crashed twice. He kept going both times. Kinda afraid to go anywhere near him.


----------



## Green Grass

wenzelosllc;2084199 said:


> Drunk in front of me just crashed twice. He kept going both times. Kinda afraid to go anywhere near him.


Quality is in front of you?


----------



## Green Grass

Total for Plymouth?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Funny my one hideaway keeps going on steady burn until I hit the up button on the plow.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2084190 said:


> It looks like this snow is just going to sit on us through the morning. NWS updated and shows 2.5 more inches through 10AM. Just might get 6" out of this.


There's no way unless something really changes. A,tad south maybe


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;2084201 said:


> Total for Plymouth?


When I drove through there at 3:30 there was an inch and a half to 2 inches 494 and Rockford on my way back there now can give you an exact amount in 10 minutes


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;2084207 said:


> When I drove through there at 3:30 there was an inch and a half to 2 inches 494 and Rockford on my way back there now can give you an exact amount in 10 minutes


Thanks..............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2084203 said:


> There's no way unless something really changes. A,tad south maybe


Those greens might work their way up to him.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2084212 said:


> Those greens might work their way up to him.


2.5 worth? ...


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;2084209 said:


> Thanks..............


right at 2 inches measured with a tape measure 494 and rockford


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dangit

Sat at a gas station in Stacy until 3:30. 1/4". Now I'm in Lino and the gas station called wondering why I didn't plow before they opened.


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;2084214 said:


> right at 2 inches measured with a tape measure 494 and rockford


Thank. .......


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2084215 said:


> Dangit
> 
> Sat at a gas station in Stacy until 3:30. 1/4". Now I'm in Lino and the gas station called wondering why I didn't plow before they opened.


Geez.........


----------



## skorum03

It's snowing as hard as it did all night. Pushing 6" now


----------



## skorum03

The mass of snow on the cities isn't moving


----------



## IDST

Cco days 2-4 more today


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2084198 said:


> How much you have there?


A good 2" here


----------



## qualitycut

Half in lot plowed at midnight


----------



## qualitycut

Half inch or so in lot plowed at midnight


Hate garbage days fyi


----------



## wenzelosllc

qualitycut;2084232 said:


> Half inch or so in lot plowed at midnight
> 
> Hate garbage days fyi


City plows moved the trash cans out of my way today so no complaints here.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Snowing good highway 55 and 100


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Zero snow for an hour. NWS says I'm done. 2/3".


----------



## NorthernProServ

Traffic is cafed...waiting to touch drives til it's done.


----------



## qualitycut

Just enough snow to annoy you


----------



## Green Grass

Did a full push. Now there are too many stupid people on the road. Will clean everything up tonight.


----------



## qualitycut

Quality is getting crabby


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2084254 said:


> Quality is getting crabby


To many stupid people out now.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Green Grass;2084255 said:


> To many stupid people out now.


This.......

We hit all of our lots and walks once, should be good til later.

Res. Can wait too.

Time for a quick nap


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Should have dumped salt at every lot damit


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Holy Frick we are gonna get another 6" it it doesn't stop soon. Which it doesn't look like it. I'm gonna kill Doughboy with all this shoveling


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2084249 said:


> Zero snow for an hour. NWS says I'm done. 2/3".


Zero snow here for about a half hour... I at least have 2 inches of snow for my schools... Thumbs Up payup


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;2084259 said:


> Holy Frick we are gonna get another 6" it it doesn't stop soon. Which it doesn't look like it. I'm gonna kill Doughboy with all this shoveling


Just bake him at 350 for 15 minutes


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;2084259 said:


> Holy Frick we are gonna get another 6" it it doesn't stop soon. Which it doesn't look like it. I'm gonna kill Doughboy with all this shoveling


Silly homeowner!


----------



## IDST

Anybody have a pusher for sale for a loader


----------



## CityGuy

25° and cloudy


----------



## wizardsr

Snow seems to be tapering in the NW metro, wonder if we're safe cleaning up apartments now or if there's going to be any more...


----------



## CityGuy

Snow has stopped for now.


----------



## CityGuy

About 2" of fluff


----------



## wenzelosllc

I have 3" total right now. Annoying because now I need to go back and clean an inch off about half of them.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jagext;2084273 said:


> Anybody have a pusher for sale for a loader


Gustafson Excavating in North Branch has one for sale. No idea on their number.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2084193 said:


> Looks to me on the radar the north side is slamming down. I should be out of the snow by 6 am.


And then.........


----------



## Camden

Any of you plow in Golden Valley?


----------



## CityGuy

jagext;2084273 said:


> Anybody have a pusher for sale for a loader


K bid in maple plain had 3 or 4 a few weeks ago when I went through. Green might know if they are still there.


----------



## qualitycut

Cafe this cafe this cafe this


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;2084298 said:


> Cafe this cafe this cafe this


What your actually plowing?


----------



## albhb3

fingers are sore from all this COD still snowing drove the wife to work shoveled the FIL driveway didn't put gas in his snowblower. People still cant drive


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2084287 said:


> And then.........


You tell us...


----------



## Camden

Camden;2084290 said:


> Any of you plow in Golden Valley?


Wizard has this site covered.

But to all the rest of you metro guys, I may need service providers all throughout the metro. The main guy who's been working for me for the past few years hasn't been servicing any of his sites. If it's something you're interested in drop me a PM or send me a text at 32O-616-1499. Let me know your service areas. In most cases this is for cell tower plowing but there are a few parking lots too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Schools called.......


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2084315 said:


> Schools called.......


Cafe!!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2084313 said:


> You tell us...


There is no "and then......"

Don't fall for the tom foolery and skull duggary.


----------



## qualitycut

Might as well snow till 5 now then i can go to bed


----------



## albhb3

plows just went by


----------



## qualitycut

So do you need to plow them lwnmmrman


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2084330 said:


> So do you need to plow them lwnmmrman


Yeah..........


----------



## SSS Inc.

That green blob looks like its just hammering Jim.


----------



## qualitycut

Biggest hack in town just got a big pile pushed back on his property. Put it in my cheat spot for when im in a hurry cafer


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2084344 said:


> Biggest hack in town just got a big pile pushed back on his property. Put it in my cheat spot for when im in a hurry cafer


You LOVE plowing, huh???


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2084345 said:


> You LOVE plowing, huh???


He sure does! I think he needs a Snickers!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2084321 said:


> There is no "and then......"
> 
> Don't fall for the tom foolery and skull duggary.


What about that blob coming back North...


----------



## Drakeslayer

Camden;2084314 said:


> Wizard has this site covered.
> 
> But to all the rest of you metro guys, I may need service providers all throughout the metro. The main guy who's been working for me for the past few years hasn't been servicing any of his sites. If it's something you're interested in drop me a PM or send me a text at 32O-616-1499. Let me know your service areas. In most cases this is for cell tower plowing but there are a few parking lots too.


Do they require a chainlift plow for superior stacking capabilities?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2084349 said:


> What about that blob coming back North...


Not worried.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2084345 said:


> You LOVE plowing, huh???


Left 5 blades worth sticking out in my drive lane


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;2084350 said:



> Do they require a chainlift plow for superior stacking capabilities?


It's preferred but not required :waving:


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2084358 said:


> Not worried.


Good call...


----------



## wenzelosllc

qualitycut;2084360 said:


> Left 5 blades worth sticking out in my drive lane


So just a smidgen of snow


----------



## wenzelosllc

Made a wrong turn in New Brighton. Hopelessly lost and being too much of a guy to turn around and go back the right way.


----------



## Camden

wenzelosllc;2084373 said:


> Made a wrong turn in New Brighton. Hopelessly lost and being too much of a guy to turn around and go back the right way.


LOL! Gosh, I have been there too many times myself...


----------



## wenzelosllc

Camden;2084376 said:


> LOL! Gosh, I have been there too many times myself...


I did manage to find the freeway after a while but there was a slight problem: the road I was on ran parallel with it. Luckily I'm on my way now.


----------



## qualitycut

Found out how to stall the truck. Put in gear while going 10 mph in reverse oops


----------



## qualitycut

Well round 2 on some should have waited on resi but was piling up quick


----------



## andersman02

Alternator went out in one if our trucks, other then that not to bad, going back out later for another run


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Still snowing but the sun wants to come out


----------



## albhb3

god damn dog ate a 2 gallon tin of flavored pop corn. However I did meet the neighborhood girl down the street she was stuck in the plow wake at the end of the driveway...walked up on her while she was trying to shovel out underneath the car in* yoga pants*.... What can I say I'm a gentleman


----------



## andersman02

Need another inch it or so to bump up the per timers prices


----------



## unit28

thought that baroleaf /snow
would hit us.
Going to split north metro on the exit later

NWS is still training it in


----------



## skorum03

andersman02;2084385 said:


> Alternator went out in one if our trucks, other then that not to bad, going back out later for another run


Same here. Except then the alternator I put in it last night went out too. That was frustrating


----------



## unit28

Tdwr radar.............


----------



## NorthernProServ

Snowing again in Golden Valley


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2084388 said:


> Still snowing but the sun wants to come out


Geez what u got now


----------



## Camden

Just got confirmation that my main guy for the metro has quit plowing. Sooo...I'm going to reach out to all of you who contacted me this morning with a site list.

I will work on it tonight and get it out to you tomorrow (hopefully).


----------



## albhb3

Camden;2084405 said:


> Just got confirmation that my main guy for the metro has quit plowing. Sooo...I'm going to reach out to all of you who contacted me this morning with a site list.
> 
> I will work on it tonight and get it out to you tomorrow (hopefully).


what he couldn't give you a heads up


----------



## CityGuy

Main lines look wet, others snow and ice


----------



## Camden

albhb3;2084407 said:


> what he couldn't give you a heads up


I really don't know the story. It's upsetting but it is what it is. I'm close enough to the metro to self-perform if necessary. That's not what I prefer but that's always been my backup plan in case of a let down like this.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oooop...another school calls. payup


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I wonder if I can stretch this 2/3"-3/4" into 12 hours of work.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2084404 said:


> Geez what u got now


8"-10" maybe. Told Doughboy he'll have to change his screen name to tooth pick


----------



## skorum03

It's snowing fairly hard right now. And I'm 80% done with the resis

Not good.


----------



## qualitycut

1 guy route takes 7.5 on 2 inch or so. 12 with 2 guys 8 inches a few extras tossed in


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;2084421 said:


> It's snowing fairly hard right now. And I'm 80% done with the resis
> 
> Not good.


Lasted 10 min here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Kinda wishing I had a Wideout right about now.

Plowing the Sr. High by myself is becoming draining.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2084426 said:


> Lasted 10 min here


Roads were clean, now have a heavy coating.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2084427 said:


> Kinda wishing I had a Wideout right about now.
> 
> Plowing the Sr. High by myself is becoming draining.


I'm going to get wings for one of my plows I think. I have one lot it would be really nice on.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

This snow can stop anytime. Starting round 2 on townhomes and residential


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2084381 said:


> Found out how to stall the truck. Put in gear while going 10 mph in reverse oops


Mine decided it didn't want to grab reverse once his morning. Threw it in reverse and hit the gas to go 30 in reverse didn't move


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;2084427 said:


> Kinda wishing I had a Wideout right about now.
> 
> Plowing the Sr. High by myself is becoming draining.


come on buttercup its only dec


----------



## qualitycut

Well accidentally gave them the unedited list wasn't completely in order cafe me


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2084438 said:


> Well accidentally gave them the unedited list wasn't completely in order cafe me


You'll get it figured out young Padawan.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2084427 said:


> Kinda wishing I had a Wideout right about now.
> 
> Plowing the Sr. High by myself is becoming draining.


To bad you took that western off that dump my wideout hasn't left the shop all year


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2084441 said:


> To bad you took that western off that dump my wideout hasn't left the shop all year


Yeah, I might be revisiting something like that.

My schools called, now I'm plowing the whole district under trigger amount so it's by the hour.

They want the 3/4" off of all the ice so they can work on melting it.

I'm going to approached them on adding 1/2"-1.49" by the hour. Pretty sure we would be close to savings in salt they use each time, plus it'll be better for the environment, right??

I'd at least have to get a set of wings on one of my 9.2's.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2084446 said:


> Yeah, I might be revisiting something like that.
> 
> My schools called, now I'm plowing the whole district under trigger amount so it's by the hour.
> 
> They want the 3/4" off of all the ice so they can work on melting it.
> 
> I'm going to approached them on adding 1/2"-1.49" by the hour. Pretty sure we would be close to savings in salt they use each time, plus it'll be better for the environment, right??
> 
> I'd at least have to get a set of wings on one of my 9.2's.


I honestly don't know how you guys can not have wings on your v plows. After using that wideout for a couple years and going to this v for the first part of this year I hate not having the wings production loss


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2084440 said:


> You'll get it figured out young Padawan.


Yea already did. Said if we missed anyone they will call thats how i figured it out


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2084458 said:


> Yea already did. Said if we missed anyone they will call thats how i figured it out


High tech system you have


----------



## CityGuy

Hey Green your city trucks are butt ugly yellow.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2084463 said:


> High tech system you have


Thats what happens when i have been up since 830 yesterday am. Snow again waiting till tonight to touch a cafeing thing


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;2084450 said:


> I honestly don't know how you guys can not have wings on your v plows. After using that wideout for a couple years and going to this v for the first part of this year I hate not having the wings production loss


agreed there well worth the 700 bucks


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Figures. I call everyone off til early tomorrow and the snow stops. Had 32° on the 550 in town 29° on the way home. Supposed to be a high of 27°


----------



## Camden

albhb3;2084482 said:


> agreed there well worth the 700 bucks


x2 They help out a ton.


----------



## qualitycut

Never fails lay in bed phone rings


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2084487 said:


> Never fails lay in bed phone rings


Every time......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I think I'm just gonna have to call it a day soon. 3 cAlls for salt, but places were closing. Got 2 more schools to clean off, but they just want it done before school opens on Monday. 

That hour and a half of sleep last night is starting to catch up to me. Plus we have 12:30 tickets to Star Wars at the AMC with the leather recliners. I need to sleep tonight, or I'll just be seeing stars tomorrow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2084446 said:


> Yeah, I might be revisiting something like that.
> 
> My schools called, now I'm plowing the whole district under trigger amount so it's by the hour.
> 
> They want the 3/4" off of all the ice so they can work on melting it.
> 
> I'm going to approached them on adding 1/2"-1.49" by the hour. Pretty sure we would be close to savings in salt they use each time, plus it'll be better for the environment, right??
> 
> I'd at least have to get a set of wings on one of my 9.2's.


Absolutely! Maybe I should approach my schools on that subject!


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2084503 said:


> Absolutely! Maybe I should approach my schools on that subject!


Yeah good luck with that


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2084487 said:


> Never fails lay in bed phone rings


#prostitutelife


----------



## NorthernProServ

Had a snowplow shovel fall out of the truck bed on the freeway, saw it get run over by a box truck and fly into the shoulder. Doubled back and found it, un-touched!!!!!!!!!!

Winning!


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2084487 said:


> Never fails lay in bed phone rings


This.......


----------



## NorthernProServ

In a few hours heading back out to clean up commericals


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;2084514 said:


> In a few hours heading back out to clean up commericals


Me too, feel like cafe too


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Shoot, I haven't made it home yet, and I had the least amount of snow of everyone!!!


----------



## banonea

That sucked a$$. More details to come.... But not till tomorrow I am too damn tired


----------



## Camden

Lawnmowerdude - If you're looking for the most efficient truck mounted plow for clearing parking lots look no further than the Pickupmaxx from Metal Pless.

http://www.metalpless.com/Produits/Fiche/23?Categorie=5

They are beasts but they're heavy and of course expensive. You'd be the most productive guy in the Twin Cities though.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2084530 said:


> Lawnmowerdude - If you're looking for the most efficient truck mounted plow for clearing parking lots look no further than the Pickupmaxx from Metal Pless.
> 
> http://www.metalpless.com/Produits/Fiche/23?Categorie=5
> 
> They are beasts but they're heavy and of course expensive. You'd be the most productive guy in the Twin Cities though.


I saw someone last year with a Kage on there truck from a tractor. I was jealous


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2084418 said:


> 8"-10" maybe. Told Doughboy he'll have to change his screen name to tooth pick


Not because I worked so hard though....
#NoBreaksForFoodAllDay
:waving: :laughing:

Sure was nice working with you today. 
The shoveler in the tennis shoes....not so much.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2084514 said:


> In a few hours heading back out to clean up commericals


Im sleeping till at least 11. I have a couple drives to run through othwr driver is doing the 2 townhomes ans office complex cause i do not feel like shoveling. I actually came out good today i think. Hit a bunch of pwr timers twice with an over 4 charge. That will help me look back on today and not be so mad.


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2084530 said:


> Lawnmowerdude - If you're looking for the most efficient truck mounted plow for clearing parking lots look no further than the Pickupmaxx from Metal Pless.
> 
> http://www.metalpless.com/Produits/Fiche/23?Categorie=5
> 
> They are beasts but they're heavy and of course expensive. You'd be the most productive guy in the Twin Cities though.


"Available only in Canada"

Road trip...


----------



## Bill1090

That nap was excellent!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2084533 said:


> Not because I worked so hard though....
> #NoBreaksForFoodAllDay
> :waving: :laughing:
> 
> Sure was nice working with you today.
> The shoveler in the tennis shoes....not so much.


It was nice having someone I could tell to do something an not worry about it.

Guy with the dog ties emailed the president complaining that we used blowers. Crazy azz. Told him to tell him to pick the damn things up every time it snows. Duh, it's common sense, which isn't very common


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2084533 said:


> Not because I worked so hard though....
> #NoBreaksForFoodAllDay
> :waving: :laughing:
> 
> Sure was nice working with you today.
> The shoveler in the tennis shoes....not so much.


Oh and you could have taken breaks whenever. I'm a slave driver, huh?


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2084541 said:


> It was nice having someone I could tell to do something an not worry about it.
> 
> Guy with the dog ties emailed the president complaining that we used blowers. Crazy azz. Told him to tell him to pick the damn things up every time it snows. Duh, it's common sense, which isn't very common


Figured that was going to be a problem. :crying:


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;2084536 said:


> "Available only in Canada"
> 
> Road trip...


Lawnmowerdude does so much driving around that he could go to Canada, get the plow installed, come back and still put in an 8 hour work day.


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2084543 said:


> Oh and you could have taken breaks whenever. I'm a slave driver, huh?


I had what I needed. Tennis shoes not so much. Gave him my jug of water. 
#DehydrationHasSetIn


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2084545 said:


> Lawnmowerdude does so much driving around that he could go to Canada, get the plow installed, come back and still put in an 8 hour work day.


True that......


----------



## Doughboy12

I must have done something right today.
#WifeIsWaitingOnMeHandOverFist


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2084546 said:


> I had what I needed. Tennis shoes not so much. Gave him my jug of water.
> #DehydrationHasSetIn


Still.don't understand why he didn't want to eat or drink. Whatever. It's clear he needs to stay at KFC


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2084544 said:


> Figured that was going to be a problem. :crying:


I'm not worried about it


----------



## Doughboy12

So the kids left the dog outside when they went to work this morning. 
Next door neighbor called and she worked it out to have the other neighbors let him in. 7-10am. Just had a haircut too. 
So I dropped by on the way home to plow their house and did the neighbor's end drive. 
He *****ed her out for her "plow guy" putting their snow in his yard. 
Dip cafe didn't even realize it was his snow. 
Next time I'm putting their snow IN his driveway.
Complete Jack wagon.


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2084555 said:


> Still.don't understand why he didn't want to eat or drink. Whatever. It's clear he needs to stay at KFC


Not sure he had any cash in his pocket......?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2084559 said:


> Not sure he had any cash in his pocket......?


Not. I was going off that you said he didn't want to eat or drink. He Supposidly works almost full time. But then it's KFC


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2084545 said:


> Lawnmowerdude does so much driving around that he could go to Canada, get the plow installed, come back and still put in an 8 hour work day.


What's funny is I drive about 15,000 miles / year less than I used to.


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

LwnmwrMan22;2084427 said:


> Kinda wishing I had a Wideout right about now.
> 
> Plowing the Sr. High by myself is becoming draining.


You could have called.


----------



## unit28

Low clouds will persist through wednesday...and it will not take much lift to generate flurries and/or light snow during the day on wednesday area-wide. The upper level low should supply just enough energy to warrant chance pops for light snow...with a fresh dusting of snow possible.


----------



## unit28

Long day,
Snow was wet as hell this morning from Isanti to elk river.
It was small flakes almost sleet at 3am
To bad it wasn't colder here. No way we had 10/1 ratio


----------



## Green Grass

There are sleds out all over out here


----------



## unit28

@lmn22
Saw your post and you're right.

Don't have alot of time to write what I really want so I learned a bad habit.

Just worked a straight 110 hrs. Doesn't leave me much time to make very conclusive posts.

But, ......you're right.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2084565 said:


> What's funny is I drive about 15,000 miles / year less than I used to.


That's mind boggling


----------



## Green Grass

I set a goal of in bed by 10:30


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2084545 said:


> Lawnmowerdude does so much driving around that he could go to Canada, get the plow installed, come back and still put in an 8 hour work day.


Canada is just a hop skip and a jump away. I was just in Winnipeg last week


----------



## skorum03

Everyone must be in bed now. Quiet in here.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2084565 said:


> What's funny is I drive about 15,000 miles / year less than I used to.


That's crazy. 15k is half of my yearly total


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;2084617 said:


> Everyone must be in bed now. Quiet in here.


I was at hockey. :waving: Running on fumes here. Headed out at 3 to do a bunch of salting after guys run through everything again tonight. payuppayuppayup


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;2084624 said:


> I was at hockey. :waving: Running on fumes here. Headed out at 3 to do a bunch of salting after guys run through everything again tonight. payuppayuppayup


I didn't even see how much did you end up with?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;2084625 said:


> I didn't even see how much did you end up with?


Around 5" at my house. The MSP airport, which is real close to me had 5.7" or something. Good enough for two runs. Even the stuff we did at 6:00 a.m. is a mess.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;2084632 said:


> Around 5" at my house. The MSP airport, which is real close to me had 5.7" or something. Good enough for two runs. Even the stuff we did at 6:00 a.m. is a mess.


One set of townhomes we finished at 6 has 5" in them now


----------



## +plowguy

We have been busy with snow and salt. Glad to get some work. We have 20+ hours in for this storm alone.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2084570 said:


> Low clouds will persist through wednesday...and it will not take much lift to generate flurries and/or light snow during the day on wednesday area-wide. The upper level low should supply just enough energy to warrant chance pops for light snow...with a fresh dusting of snow possible.


#shovelandsaltrun payup


----------



## SSS Inc.

+plowguy;2084634 said:


> We have been busy with snow and salt. Glad to get some work. We have 20+ hours in for this storm alone.


With all the negativity in this town where the Hell have you been +.????


----------



## unit28

[Q UOTE=cbservicesllc;2084636]#shovelandsaltrun payup[/QUOTE]

Hourly has dusting to 1/4" by 8am


----------



## skorum03

unit28;2084644
Hourly has dusting to 1/4" by 8am[/QUOTE said:


> Any storms on the horizon? Haha


----------



## Green Grass

Drake isn't at work


----------



## ryde307

cbservicesllc;2084503 said:


> Absolutely! Maybe I should approach my schools on that subject!


We have a handful of Gov't contracts that are all 2" After the first storm we talked to them and all are now plowed between 1/2-1". Just talk with them and explain the benefits.



LwnmwrMan22;2084565 said:


> What's funny is I drive about 15,000 miles / year less than I used to.


I don't drive much more than 15,000 miles per year.



Polarismalibu;2084616 said:


> Canada is just a hop skip and a jump away. I was just in Winnipeg last week


I have lived in this are my whole life and never been to Canada. Actually never out of the country.



SSS Inc.;2084632 said:


> Around 5" at my house. The MSP airport, which is real close to me had 5.7" or something. Good enough for two runs.  Even the stuff we did at 6:00 a.m. is a mess.


This is our plan starting second round now. payup



cbservicesllc;2084636 said:


> #shovelandsaltrun payup


Might as well keep them coming at this point I'm in full winter mode.


----------



## Camden

I gotta say, buying a Neat scanner is one of the worst decisions I've ever made in my life. The concept is great but it took me 20 minutes to scan 4 sheets of paper, convert them into PDF files and email them to a customer. Each piece took several minutes to "process" because the stupid thing was trying to figure out if it's an invoice, a receipt or just a document. Piece of sh!t.


----------



## ryde307

Camden;2084651 said:


> I gotta say, buying a Neat scanner is one of the worst decisions I've ever made in my life. The concept is great but it took me 20 minutes to scan 4 sheets of paper, convert them into PDF files and email them to a customer. Each piece took several minutes to "process" because the stupid thing was trying to figure out if it's an invoice, a receipt or just a document. Piece of sh!t.


I have heard this from others also.


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;2084651 said:


> I gotta say, buying a Neat scanner is one of the worst decisions I've ever made in my life. The concept is great but it took me 20 minutes to scan 4 sheets of paper, convert them into PDF files and email them to a customer. Each piece took several minutes to "process" because the stupid thing was trying to figure out if it's an invoice, a receipt or just a document. Piece of sh!t.


Good to know I have often thought about buying one


----------



## Camden

ryde307;2084655 said:


> I have heard this from others also.


Yeah, I should've done more research before I purchased. I think maybe I'll re-gift it


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;2084648 said:


> Drake isn't at work


I'm on the couch!!


----------



## Greenery

If a person were to bring an obvious work truck in to have a new muffler/exhaust work done, should said person need to specify not to put a cafeing *******, hillbilly loud a$$ muffler on?


----------



## Greenery

And cafe residential, if any can share some tips on getting more commercial work it would be appreciated.

Saturday I was getting calls wondering where I am because I let the snow stop before plowing the whopping 2 inches.

Today the same cacksuckers are calling wondering why I never came because they have a half inch of fluff on their driveway. We specifically plowed their driveways early morning because of their complaints on saturday.


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;2084658 said:


> I'm on the couch!!


Learning your ABC's?


----------



## Green Grass

Greenery;2084665 said:


> And cafe residential, if any can share some tips on getting more commercial work it would be appreciated.
> 
> Saturday I was getting calls wondering where I am because I let the snow stop before plowing the whopping 2 inches.
> 
> Today the same cacksuckers are calling wondering why I never came because they have a half inch of fluff on their driveway. We specifically plowed their driveways early morning because of their complaints on saturday.


If they complain all the time one of two things happen. You charge more so the complaints don't bother you or you cut them loose


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2084665 said:


> And cafe residential, if any can share some tips on getting more commercial work it would be appreciated.
> 
> Saturday I was getting calls wondering where I am because I let the snow stop before plowing the whopping 2 inches.
> 
> Today the same cacksuckers are calling wondering why I never came because they have a half inch of fluff on their driveway. We specifically plowed their driveways early morning because of their complaints on saturday.


I started firmly explaining to them when they call.i tripled my resi this year with buying that company and i get a few calls just out of curiosity if we are coming so they can shovel if needed. I got rid of my pia ones this year also. 2 calls a year for unreasonable cafe they go. This crap hera stressful enough. It gets to the point where you will jump around just to make sure they wont complain


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;2084624 said:


> I was at hockey. :waving: Running on fumes here. Headed out at 3 to do a bunch of salting after guys run through everything again tonight. payuppayuppayup


I skipped hockey tonight. The coaching staff understood. Headed back out


----------



## Drakeslayer




----------



## Green Grass

drakeslayer;2084674 said:


>


man down!!!!!


----------



## banonea

skorum03;2084617 said:


> Everyone must be in bed now. Quiet in here.


just woke up. going out to clean up. dam I hurt.....


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2084633 said:


> One set of townhomes we finished at 6 has 5" in them now


we had some locations with over 4' drifts with wind. started at 6pm Monday, didn't get out of the truck till 4:30 tonight. not what I wanted for the first snow. please god tell me no snow for a week, going to need the time for all the repairs and clean up


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2084683 said:


> we had some locations with over 4' drifts with wind. started at 6pm Monday, didn't get out of the truck till 4:30 tonight. not what I wanted for the first snow. please god tell me no snow for a week, going to need the time for all the repairs and clean up


How was someone's house?


----------



## CityGuy

Green you going to make 1030?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

It's snowing again. On way to.bed then start at 4 on townhomes and residential. Oh and I got a new drive out of town. Gave them a high price too. And an apartment out of town in the opposite direction as new drive


----------



## jimslawnsnow

It's like white out conditions all of a sudden


----------



## qualitycut

Looks like a gas station blew up in my truck


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2084685 said:


> Green you going to make 1030?


In bed!!!.....


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2084691 said:


> It's like white out conditions all of a sudden


Sick of the cafe yet?


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2084693 said:


> Looks like a gas station blew up in my truck


Looks like a frat party at my house!


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2084696 said:


> Looks like a frat party at my house!


Sorority would be better


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2084694 said:


> In bed!!!.....


Nice......


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2084698 said:


> Sorority would be better


Yes it would!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2084695 said:


> Sick of the cafe yet?


It just needs to end


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;2084694 said:


> In bed!!!.....


2 minutes a head of schedule!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I wonder where that blob on 90 is going or where it'll make it to


----------



## NorthernProServ

Green Grass;2084694 said:


> In bed!!!.....


Almost there for me!


----------



## NorthernProServ

Greenery;2084665 said:


> And cafe residential, if any can share some tips on getting more commercial work it would be appreciated.
> 
> Saturday I was getting calls wondering where I am because I let the snow stop before plowing the whopping 2 inches.
> 
> Today the same cacksuckers are calling wondering why I never came because they have a half inch of fluff on their driveway. We specifically plowed their driveways early morning because of their complaints on saturday.


I have one that is a real pita and is going to get the boot, he is up at 5am and will have everything shoveled by 530 am and will be calling by 7am because we are not there for 1" of snow. Today he called 3 times and said that the job done was "horse ****"

Cafe you buddy !!!!!!


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2084693 said:


> Looks like a gas station blew up in my truck


Ha, 5 monsters on the floor here


----------



## qualitycut

Snow totals are not even close to what i measured


----------



## qualitycut

Picked up a coating in about5 min


----------



## qualitycut

Back to resi, some people are just nuts about driving over the snow in the drive because it leaves tracks i have foubd


----------



## qualitycut

Geez don't want to be like lwmr and talk to myself all night


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2084721 said:


> Geez don't want to be like lwmr and talk to myself all night


Fine, I'll keep ya company. Just woke up, got lots of salt to spread tonight. Gonna hop in the shower and head out in a bit.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2084726 said:


> Fine, I'll keep ya company. Just woke up, got lots of salt to spread tonight. Gonna hop in the shower and head out in a bit.


Thought you had a movie at 1230? Or was that afternoon


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2084727 said:


> Thought you had a movie at 1230? Or was that afternoon


Tomorrow afternoon. Got off the couch, was gonna head to bed. Figure I'll just go work now, rather than get up at 4-5. Then I can sleep til noon later.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2084726 said:


> Fine, I'll keep ya company. Just woke up, got lots of salt to spread tonight. Gonna hop in the shower and head out in a bit.


I'm out doing a salt run. Boring night so far


----------



## qualitycut

Guy walks into white castle fills up his sa cup with pop and walks out


----------



## qualitycut

Only part of the driveway was plowed. *I would like it to be the fill driveway from side to side. Otherwise. It just gets smaller and smaller through the winter. *Youissed a few feet, especially on the sidrealk side as it goes from the sidewalk right to drivrway. Will you be coming back to finish?


No joke i think she meant to say inches. Just left.


----------



## Greenery

Scraping my last lot and salting and I'm done.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;2084730 said:


> I'm out doing a salt run. Boring night so far


I'd like the whole winter to stay boring. Over 60% of my receivables are still out for this month, I'm getting tired of running on my reserces.

My New Years resolution is to get a tighter reign on that aspect of my company.


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;2084670 said:


> I started firmly explaining to them when they call.i tripled my resi this year with buying that company and i get a few calls just out of curiosity if we are coming so they can shovel if needed. I got rid of my pia ones this year also. 2 calls a year for unreasonable cafe they go. This crap hera stressful enough. It gets to the point where you will jump around just to make sure they wont complain


We got out of residential for similar reasons. There is good money in it but it wasn't for us. I am a firm believer in email updates though. Send an email ahead of time explaining what the snow is doing and what your plan is. It will eliminate 95% of the calls you get.


----------



## qualitycut

And a drug deal. Geez i guess only people out this time of night made shi ty career choices


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2084737 said:


> And a drug deal. Geez i guess only people out this time of night made shi ty career choices


Like everyone posting???


----------



## Greenery

Kinda foggy or hazy out tonight.


The email thing is a good idea. I will have to set somthing up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2084736 said:


> We got out of residential for similar reasons. There is good money in it but it wasn't for us. I am a firm believer in email updates though. Send an email ahead of time explaining what the snow is doing and what your plan is. It will eliminate 95% of the calls you get.


Same reasons I bailed on residential.


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;2084737 said:


> And a drug deal. Geez i guess only people out this time of night made shi ty career choices


I'm gonna need some soon.


----------



## Greenery

Nice, people streaming into the business parking lot I'm trying to plow to go over to the apartments across the street.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2084738 said:


> Like everyone posting???


Thats wgat5i was getting at lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ice crystals and 17°F in WBL.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2084732 said:


> Guy walks into white castle fills up his sa cup with pop and walks out


Great now I'm hungry for White Castle


----------



## Greenery

2 months into my first ever beard... haven't cut my hair in three months. #grizzlyadams


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;2084749 said:


> Great now I'm hungry for White Castle


I gotta find something around the north metro....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

First check, shoveler missed salting 3 sections of sidewalk.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2084749 said:


> Great now I'm hungry for White Castle


Texted othwr guy and said white castle sounds good just as i was pulling inbhe was leaving.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2084753 said:


> First check, shoveler missed salting 3 sections of sidewalk.


Its minor.


----------



## qualitycut

Starting to see random objects good thing im almost home


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2084755 said:


> Its minor.


I know it is. Just like the last snowfall the only thing that happened is we broke a recoil rope on a blower.

Maybe I DO know how to run snowplowing operations, unlike 2 years ago.

Granted I had 90" of snow that year, this year we haven't hit 9".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Honestly, I'll need to start looking at totals. If this winter stays warm, and we have an early spring, I need to average a 3" event per week in order to not refund money next spring.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2084761 said:


> Honestly, I'll need to start looking at totals. If this winter stays warm, and we have an early spring, I need to average a 3" event per week in order to not refund money next spring.


Whats the cut-off? 40?

A couple inches short of snow would suck but if you didnt plow 10 times thats alot of expense saved


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2084762 said:


> Whats the cut-off? 40?
> 
> A couple inches short of snow would suck but if you didnt plow 10 times thats alot of expense saved


30", but I'd feel like an idiot trying to add up these 1/2"-3/4" snows to try to get the total to 32.8".


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2084767 said:


> 30", but I'd feel like an idiot trying to add up these 1/2"-3/4" snows to try to get the total to 32.8".


Do you actually add them up or do you find a total for the season?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2084768 said:


> Do you actually add them up or do you find a total for the season?


I use that Co-Op site that gets posted. There's a location right in the middle of the 4 schools.

Honestly, some of it's perception too. 2 years ago, when we were at 90"+, they didn't even want totals to show we were over 80", everyone knew.

This year I'm getting the "must be nice to just sit around" or "must be nice to have snow so you're not bored" or "you must really be making bank this year" and the more of that I get, the more people are going to believe I'm under the 30".

Last year I was at 35", so for the back to back years, we were about 10" over average for this location.

If we hit 35-45 this year, then I'm back to average.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Great, now I'm driving 10 miles in the opposite direction. to hit up White Castle.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2084771 said:


> Great, now I'm driving 10 miles in the opposite direction. to hit up White Castle.


That's where I'm headed


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Which one of you is plowing the White Castle on White Bear Ave??


----------



## Deershack

I'm guessing since no one has asked for the name of the guy who has been shoveling my drive, that everyone is set for shovelers for the season. I mentioned him about a wk ago.
He was out doing a bunch of drives and walks this morning early. He had over seven good size drives done by 8:30. Came back at about 10 to get paid as he was doing some on the other side of the street.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Deershack;2084774 said:


> I'm guessing since no one has asked for the name of the guy who has been shoveling my drive, that everyone is set for shovelers for the season. I mentioned him about a wk ago.
> He was out doing a bunch of drives and walks this morning early. He had over seven good size drives done by 8:30. Came back at about 10 to get paid as he was doing some on the other side of the street.


I actually have too many shovelers right now. Hard to find work for them all.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2084644 said:


> [Q UOTE=cbservicesllc;2084636]#shovelandsaltrun payup


Hourly has dusting to 1/4" by 8am[/QUOTE]

Definitely a dusting here... weird misty micro flakes


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

> Hourly has dusting to 1/4" by 8am
> 
> Definitely a dusting here... weird misty micro flakes


Same from Stacy to WBL to Roseville back to Lino Lakes, the flakes that is.

Almost like fog, but ice crystals/flakes.


----------



## SnowGuy73

22° calm, overcast.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Had quite a bit of snow (1/2" ) on a large area of sidewalk at a strip mall. I don't have a blower with, and it had been packed down a bit since it was shoveled yesterday morning.

I decided to pull up on the walk and pull it off with the plow. 

The liquor store in this strip mall must have a fairly sensitive alarm. 

About 2 minutes later I had 3 city cops on the property.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Good dusting here again.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Had moderate tiny flakes for a while.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73;2084789 said:


> Had moderate tiny flakes for a while.


You TOTALLY missed yesterday's excitement of the private sector, didn't you??


----------



## CityGuy

21° and cloudy


----------



## Doughboy12

Deershack;2084774 said:


> I'm guessing since no one has asked for the name of the guy who has been shoveling my drive, that everyone is set for shovelers for the season. I mentioned him about a wk ago.
> He was out doing a bunch of drives and walks this morning early. He had over seven good size drives done by 8:30. Came back at about 10 to get paid as he was doing some on the other side of the street.


Quality said he needed a guy........


----------



## Doughboy12

11 hours of sleep.....I think I'm caught up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2084800 said:


> 11 hours of sleep.....I think I'm caught up.


I had 4. Should be home by 8. 4 more hours of sleep and then try to stay awake at the movie.


----------



## CityGuy

21° fog and mist


----------



## Doughboy12

When a Chevy and a Ram meet head on the Ram generally dies. 

You can fix the Chevy...not the Ram.

Just for you Lwnmwrman


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2084811 said:


> When a Chevy and a Ram meet head on the Ram generally dies.
> 
> You can fix the Chevy...not the Ram.
> 
> Just for you Lwnmwrman


I don't plan on meeting a Chevy.

Couple of Pontiacs, a Honda or two, mangled a Mitsubishi, but no Chevy's.


----------



## wenzelosllc

qualitycut;2084733 said:


> Only part of the driveway was plowed. *I would like it to be the fill driveway from side to side. Otherwise. It just gets smaller and smaller through the winter. *Youissed a few feet, especially on the sidrealk side as it goes from the sidewalk right to drivrway. Will you be coming back to finish?
> 
> No joke i think she meant to say inches. Just left.


I have a couple customers who complain about MAYBE 2 inches on either side of their drive not getting plowed and said the same thing. I really wanted to tell them that it will always be at least 8 feet wide since the plow doesn't get any narrower.


----------



## wenzelosllc

ryde307;2084736 said:


> We got out of residential for similar reasons. There is good money in it but it wasn't for us. I am a firm believer in email updates though. Send an email ahead of time explaining what the snow is doing and what your plan is. It will eliminate 95% of the calls you get.


I have been doing this this year. Problem is I have too many old timers who don't use email and they're the ones who complain. Catch 22 I guess.


----------



## wenzelosllc

LwnmwrMan22;2084761 said:


> Honestly, I'll need to start looking at totals. If this winter stays warm, and we have an early spring, I need to average a 3" event per week in order to not refund money next spring.


What are REFUNDs?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

wenzelosllc;2084820 said:


> What are REFUNDs?


Some of the bigger seasonals, I have a clause where if we receive less than 30" of snow, we will show a credit of 20% on May's invoice, or do work for that amount in the spring (Mulch, small landscape, whatever).

If we receive more than 80" of snow, we receive an additional 20%.

Technically not a refund, but a credit.


----------



## dieselplw

Is this credit your idea or their idea. Seems like it could open a huge can of worms


----------



## wenzelosllc

dieselplw;2084833 said:


> Is this credit your idea or their idea. Seems like it could open a huge can of worms


My guess is theirs. As long as you agree upon where your measurements are coming from before hand it should be ok.

I have an upper limit on my seasonals. It's not a %, basically converts the contract to a per push if we get an unfathomable amount of snow. Covers situations like in New york last year


----------



## wenzelosllc

Nice long day of moving piles. I wish my skid guy would take an extra few minutes to push snow into the final piles on small snows like yesterday instead of where we store snow during big storms.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

wenzelosllc;2084837 said:


> My guess is theirs. As long as you agree upon where your measurements are coming from before hand it should be ok.
> 
> I have an upper limit on my seasonals. It's not a %, basically converts the contract to a per push if we get an unfathomable amount of snow. Covers situations like in New york last year


It's mine. It doesn't open a can of worms. Pretty well straight forward.


----------



## wenzelosllc

LwnmwrMan22;2084847 said:


> It's mine. It doesn't open a can of worms. Pretty well straight forward.


A compromise so you can get paid more when it hits the fan? They obviously wouldn't like that being one sided.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

wenzelosllc;2084851 said:


> A compromise so you can get paid more when it hits the fan? They obviously wouldn't like that being one sided.


Right. 2 years ago I received the extra 20%. It's still a fixed number, unlike your per push situation so it can still be budgeted for.

Then if we get a dry winter, I show a credit along the lines for 20% after the winter is over.

We use NWS Co-Op numbers.


----------



## dieselplw

LwnmwrMan22;2084847 said:


> It's mine. It doesn't open a can of worms. Pretty well straight forward.


That's cool. You've probably got a good lock on keeping those contracts then.


----------



## dieselplw

Lwnmwr. just thinking about this. 20% is a big margin. If your equipment sits you don't get to pay 20% less. You don't have 20% less liability and your insurance doesn't drop by 20%. You have a lot of expense and money invested why would you want to give it back if it doesn't snow? I'm just thinking out loud here so don't get offended. I'm sure you have solid reasons for what you are doing and I don't know the numbers either.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

dieselplw;2084870 said:


> Lwnmwr. just thinking about this. 20% is a big margin. If your equipment sits you don't get to pay 20% less. You don't have 20% less liability and your insurance doesn't drop by 20%. You have a lot of expense and money invested why would you want to give it back if it doesn't snow? I'm just thinking out loud here so don't get offended. I'm sure you have solid reasons for what you are doing and I don't know the numbers either.


It isn't on all of the accounts.


----------



## wenzelosllc

LwnmwrMan22;2084871 said:


> It isn't on all of the accounts.


I assume that even with the 20% cut your overhead is covered with the remaining and since it's a credit you're still making roughly the same.


----------



## dieselplw

LwnmwrMan22;2084871 said:


> It isn't on all of the accounts.


I get it and I'm sure you have your bases covered. I would imagine you have a fair amount of expense tied up with plowing a whole school district. Im just guessing that 20% could equal thousands of dollars!!


----------



## wenzelosllc

The obligatory photo of the damage from yesterday. Should just buff out, right?



$65 later and I got a new tail light. Will have to get the body tools from my dad and push the corner out. Will be good as new in no time.


----------



## CityGuy

Moving liquid from one shop to another. Going to be a long day.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

dieselplw;2084879 said:


> I get it and I'm sure you have your bases covered. I would imagine you have a fair amount of expense tied up with plowing a whole school district. Im just guessing that 20% could equal thousands of dollars!!


I would hope so. Pretty sure no one is doing a district for hundreds of dollars.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2084904 said:


> Moving liquid from one shop to another. Going to be a long day.


Long 8 hr day?


----------



## PremierL&L

qualitycut;2084917 said:


> Long 8 hr day?


Ha! Classic Richard!!:laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2084917 said:


> Long 8 hr day?


Yeah, pretty sure he slept in his bed last night too, not a 4 hour nap on the couch.

Although, he looks like he's back on days. That night shift lasted a while.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I guess I have accounts that have 3/4" triggers that my copy has a typo and it says 1.5".

Not sure how that happened.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone here interested in a Boss V 9.2? $4,000? I can throw a mount in for a new Dodge. Great shape!!


----------



## qualitycut

Sweet rock conveyor


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2084933 said:


> Anyone here interested in a Boss V 9.2? $4,000? I can throw a mount in for a new Dodge. Great shape!!


Flat top or flared?


----------



## skorum03

Fernandino & sons just called lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;2084939 said:


> Flat top or flared?


Flared. VXT.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2084942 said:


> Flared. VXT.


Why you selling it?


----------



## qualitycut

Wonder if sss is out and about. Seen a guy in yoga pants in Minneapolis


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2084950 said:


> Why you selling it?


Exploring options.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2084933 said:


> Anyone here interested in a Boss V 9.2? $4,000? I can throw a mount in for a new Dodge. Great shape!!


Locking cylinders, snowflap, can include a controller instead of the mount if needed. Or wiring.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'll put it on CL by the end of the day for $4500, taking $4,000


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2084952 said:


> Exploring options.....


Getting out. I knew it. Any mowers for sale?


----------



## qualitycut

Sent a customer a pre pay invive and 2 reminders nothing njw today 5 calls. F em


----------



## wenzelosllc

Dropping snow boulders on the overhead window in the skid really wakes you up.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2084953 said:


> Locking cylinders, snowflap, can include a controller instead of the mount if needed. Or wiring.


I would need to sell my flat top to buy it.

Which makes zero sense at this point in the year


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2084968 said:


> Getting out. I knew it. Any mowers for sale?


Trimmers only.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2084975 said:


> Trimmers only.


Pieces of? ... ?


----------



## qualitycut

My excel bill has been running half of last year.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2084983 said:


> My excel bill has been running half of last year.


I haven't looked at how much propane I've went thru but I bet I've been using way less


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2084770 said:


> I use that Co-Op site that gets posted. There's a location right in the middle of the 4 schools.
> 
> Honestly, some of it's perception too. 2 years ago, when we were at 90"+, they didn't even want totals to show we were over 80", everyone knew.
> 
> This year I'm getting the "must be nice to just sit around" or "must be nice to have snow so you're not bored" or "you must really be making bank this year" and the more of that I get, the more people are going to believe I'm under the 30".
> 
> Last year I was at 35", so for the back to back years, we were about 10" over average for this location.
> 
> If we hit 35-45 this year, then I'm back to average.


Wow, my min/max are 24 and 72... I'd be sweating like a drug dealer!


----------



## cbservicesllc

wenzelosllc;2084837 said:


> My guess is theirs. As long as you agree upon where your measurements are coming from before hand it should be ok.
> 
> I have an upper limit on my seasonals. It's not a %, basically converts the contract to a per push if we get an unfathomable amount of snow. Covers situations like in New york last year


This......


----------



## cbservicesllc

dieselplw;2084870 said:


> Lwnmwr. just thinking about this. 20% is a big margin. If your equipment sits you don't get to pay 20% less. You don't have 20% less liability and your insurance doesn't drop by 20%. You have a lot of expense and money invested why would you want to give it back if it doesn't snow? I'm just thinking out loud here so don't get offended. I'm sure you have solid reasons for what you are doing and I don't know the numbers either.


You also have lower fuel and labor


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2084942 said:


> Flared. VXT.


Couple years old? Good shape?


----------



## CityGuy

wenzelosllc;2084971 said:


> Dropping snow boulders on the overhead window in the skid really wakes you up.


Check your shorts yet?


----------



## qualitycut

Was using the blizzard for a bit. The wideout lifts a good 8 inches higher


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2084952 said:


> Exploring options.....


Wise up and buying a western?


----------



## wenzelosllc

CityGuy;2084996 said:


> Check your shorts yet?


I managed to keep myself together.


----------



## CityGuy

So we have a guy with less than a year here that in the last 2 weeks has:

Forgot to zip tie his spinner hoses up 2 times and dragged them and had to have them replaced.

Blown a main hydraulic line, not really his fault.

Hit a gate valve with his one-way and shattered his cutting edge.

And now ripped a wing off a truck.


Only in government do you still have a job.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;2084972 said:


> I would need to sell my flat top to buy it.
> 
> Which makes zero sense at this point in the year


Which one you selling? My old plow?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Have one place left........out of town.....hasn't been touched yet this year. Should be fun. Og and it's off an alley


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2084998 said:


> Was using the blizzard for a bit. The wideout lifts a good 8 inches higher


Must be the superior chain lift  Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2085005 said:


> So we have a guy with less than a year here that in the last 2 weeks has:
> 
> Forgot to zip tie his spinner hoses up 2 times and dragged them and had to have them replaced.
> 
> Blown a main hydraulic line, not really his fault.
> 
> Hit a gate valve with his one-way and shattered his cutting edge.
> 
> And now ripped a wing off a truck.
> 
> Only in government do you still have a job.


Or working for Lwnmwrman 

Sorry... it was wide open


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Gonna put an ad on Craigslist for 400 shoveling positions. Maybe I can get a good one, or if I'm lucky 2


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2085007 said:


> Have one place left........out of town.....hasn't been touched yet this year. Should be fun. Og and it's off an alley


You guys do good? Any complaints?


----------



## Deershack

Doughboy12;2084798 said:


> Quality said he needed a guy........


He did, but never called for the name so I think he is covered.


----------



## wenzelosllc

CityGuy;2085005 said:


> So we have a guy with less than a year here that in the last 2 weeks has:
> 
> Forgot to zip tie his spinner hoses up 2 times and dragged them and had to have them replaced.
> 
> Blown a main hydraulic line, not really his fault.
> 
> Hit a gate valve with his one-way and shattered his cutting edge.
> 
> And now ripped a wing off a truck.
> 
> Only in government do you still have a job.


And how'd he manage to do that to the wing?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2085016 said:


> You guys do good? Any complaints?


Not really. Just calls letting us know the plows went by. I can tell where Doughboy shoveled and which one the other guys shoveled


----------



## djagusch

CityGuy;2085005 said:


> So we have a guy with less than a year here that in the last 2 weeks has:
> 
> Forgot to zip tie his spinner hoses up 2 times and dragged them and had to have them replaced.
> 
> Blown a main hydraulic line, not really his fault.
> 
> Hit a gate valve with his one-way and shattered his cutting edge.
> 
> And now ripped a wing off a truck.
> 
> Only in government do you still have a job.


Bet he still gets a raise.


----------



## Green Grass

djagusch;2085020 said:


> Bet he still gets a raise.


Duh........


----------



## dieselplw

jimslawnsnow;2085007 said:


> Have one place left........out of town.....hasn't been touched yet this year. Should be fun. Og and it's off an alley


From your posts it sounds like you guys got blasted


----------



## dieselplw

CityGuy;2085005 said:


> So we have a guy with less than a year here that in the last 2 weeks has:
> 
> Forgot to zip tie his spinner hoses up 2 times and dragged them and had to have them replaced.
> 
> Blown a main hydraulic line, not really his fault.
> 
> Hit a gate valve with his one-way and shattered his cutting edge.
> 
> And now ripped a wing off a truck.
> 
> Only in government do you still have a job.


Probably didn't have enough room to do his job!

Sorry.... Couldn't resist that one


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2084938 said:


> Sweet rock conveyor


Ummmmm.. That's my uncle in the Black Chevy coming towards you.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2084970 said:


> Sent a customer a pre pay invive and 2 reminders nothing njw today 5 calls. F em


I have way to much still out from December too, guess Christmas presents are more important then paying us.


----------



## qualitycut

Got lucky been by taco jonhs 2 days in a row


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;2085006 said:


> Which one you selling? My old plow?


That's what I would sell if I were to upgrade to a D/Vxt. But now that it's January it doesn't make a ton of sense to do something like that right now.

There's nothing wrong with it I would just be upgrading to upgrade


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2085026 said:


> Ummmmm.. That's my uncle in the Black Chevy coming towards you.


Ha creepy....


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;2085033 said:


> That's what I would sell if I were to upgrade to a D/Vxt. But now that it's January it doesn't make a ton of sense to do something like that right now.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with it I would just be upgrading to upgrade


Winter just started


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2085031 said:


> I have way to much still out from December too, guess Christmas presents are more important then paying us.


This lady was all mad in the voice mail. Oriental gal. Probably was just going to wait till it snowed to pay. Didnt answer and not calling her back.

1st bill i sent went ot 10-1 she's had plenty of time. 1 went to her office that gets plowed and 1 to house so i know she got them.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2085036 said:


> Ha creepy....


Yeah....I had to do a double take. Small world. Right away I knew exactly where you were then I noticed him.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;2085033 said:


> That's what I would sell if I were to upgrade to a D/Vxt. But now that it's January it doesn't make a ton of sense to do something like that right now.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with it I would just be upgrading to upgrade


I'd give you a couple grand for it


----------



## jimslawnsnow

dieselplw;2085023 said:


> From your posts it sounds like you guys got blasted


10" or so. 4" from 4am yesterday through the evening


----------



## DDB

LwnmwrMan22;2084952 said:


> Exploring options.....


Is you're thinking of switching to a Wideout I know of a place that is currently installing them for free for the rest of the week. We just had one installed on monday.


----------



## wenzelosllc

qualitycut;2085038 said:


> This lady was all mad in the voice mail. Oriental gal. Probably was just going to wait till it snowed to pay. Didnt answer and not calling her back.
> 
> 1st bill i sent went ot 10-1 she's had plenty of time. 1 went to her office that gets plowed and 1 to house so i know she got them.


Just heard from a mowing customer that owes me and usually has me plow. Figures once it starts snowing people decide to get squared up. She Asked if she was on my route, said nope never got a contract back and you're behind on top of that.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2085037 said:


> Winter just started


It's halfway over


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;2085041 said:


> I'd give you a couple grand for it


I'd take $2750 for it right now. But if I wait to buy a new plow next year I could probably get a better deal than I could right now. There isn't that much on Craigslist


----------



## qualitycut

wenzelosllc;2085048 said:


> Just heard from a mowing customer that owes me and usually has me plow. Figures once it starts snowing people decide to get squared up. She Asked if she was on my route, said nope never got a contract back and you're behind on top of that.


She just said i wasn't responsible because i wavy there on time. Cafe her


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;2085049 said:


> It's halfway over


A week ago or so plus ot could snow 15 times still


----------



## TKLAWN

DDB;2085047 said:


> Is you're thinking of switching to a Wideout I know of a place that is currently installing them for free for the rest of the week. We just had one installed on monday.


I'd vouch for them, did a great job on mine.

Although I was too early for free install


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2085056 said:


> A week ago or so plus ot could snow 15 times still


Hopefully it does. All I'm saying is that if I were to sell this plow and upgrade I would just be spending money that I don't have or need to spend right now.


----------



## unit28

skorum03;2085049 said:


> It's halfway over


Jan7
...................
Look at the long range. Models


----------



## skorum03

unit28;2085062 said:


> Jan7
> ...................
> Look at the long range. Models


What are they saying?


----------



## qualitycut

Another pile half way in yhe drive lane. Hos lots not even half plowed back part hasn't been touched. He so cheap probably has a million accounts and got burried.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;2085063 said:


> What are they saying?


He doesn't like to say.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2085064 said:


> Another pile half way in yhe drive lane. Hos lots not even half plowed back part hasn't been touched. He so cheap probably has a million accounts and got burried.


That's why a foot of snow would have been nice. Gets those people out of the business for a couple years


----------



## CityGuy

wenzelosllc;2085018 said:


> And how'd he manage to do that to the wing?


Caught the toe in the edge and she kicked up and the cylinder exploded into pieces.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2085071 said:


> That's why a foot of snow would have been nice. Gets those people out of the business for a couple years


This. Seems we just had this conversation


----------



## qualitycut

The new gt350 mustang is sick. Has a switch so you can open and close the baffles on the exhaust sounds so bad ass


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2085089 said:


> The new gt350 mustang is sick. Has a switch so you can open and close the baffles on the exhaust sounds so bad ass


Would love to have one. In my opinion one of the best cars for what you get vs price.


----------



## qualitycut

Bolt in new tire and cant patch. No tires around, cafe me


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2085067 said:


> He doesn't like to say.


Just like I don't like to look at the models


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2085071 said:


> That's why a foot of snow would have been nice. Gets those people out of the business for a couple years


Problem is there's 10 more waiting in line. There's a lot down here. About an acre in size. Guy does decent work and salts lot when done. Takes him a couple each time he's there. He charges a flat rate of $50 for plowing and $35 for salt. Another guy is trying to get it from him. I don't understand it. First guy is losing arse and another wants to lose even more?

Customer told me today that a guy was knocking on every door weather the drive was done or not, seems like he really was pressing people if they had a service provider already. Charging $10 and amount of snow, shovels the garage doors and front door too. And then gives a discount referral of $30. I told her good luck with that. She said not worry, she's not worried about saving a few bucks. WTF? Is it 1950?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2085112 said:


> Problem is there's 10 more waiting in line. There's a lot down here. About an acre in size. Guy does decent work and salts lot when done. Takes him a couple each time he's there. He charges a flat rate of $50 for plowing and $35 for salt. Another guy is trying to get it from him. I don't understand it. First guy is losing arse and another wants to lose even more?
> 
> Customer told me today that a guy was knocking on every door weather the drive was done or not, seems like he really was pressing people if they had a service provider already. Charging $10 and amount of snow, shovels the garage doors and front door too. And then gives a discount referral of $30. I told her good luck with that. She said not worry, she's not worried about saving a few bucks. WTF? Is it 1950?


Exactly it'sa revolving door yiu have a guy with a plow and few drives then keeps adding because hes cheap.


----------



## cbservicesllc

skorum03;2085049 said:


> It's halfway over


Do you remember 12/13? We got like 50 inches of snow January into May


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2085054 said:


> She just said i wasn't responsible because i wavy there on time. Cafe her


Huh? I'm not following?


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2085099 said:


> Bolt in new tire and cant patch. No tires around, cafe me


They have these things called spares...

In other news, thank God the finance gal at your dad's place talked me into the tire coverage... I've had 2 tires replaced for free! Thumbs Up


----------



## skorum03

cbservicesllc;2085125 said:


> Do you remember 12/13? We got like 50 inches of snow January into May


I do. The company I was working for at the time had the two targets in Woodbury. Sucked.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2085064 said:


> Another pile half way in yhe drive lane. Hos lots not even half plowed back part hasn't been touched. He so cheap probably has a million accounts and got burried.


Your competition?


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2085011 said:


> Gonna put an ad on Craigslist for 400 shoveling positions. Maybe I can get a good one, or if I'm lucky 2


Hey hey hey.... I still read this.

Sorry I couldn't make it today.
How was it?


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2085125 said:


> Do you remember 12/13? Lwmr got like 50 inches of snow January into May


Fixed it......


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2085132 said:


> They have these things called spares...
> 
> In other news, thank God the finance gal at your dad's place talked me into the tire coverage... I've had 2 tires replaced for free! Thumbs Up


I didnt but do now  patch worked for now.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2085026 said:


> Ummmmm.. That's my uncle in the Black Chevy coming towards you.


#BlackPlowsMatter


----------



## qualitycut

People are idiots get a blank text from a customer reply nothing there. She says maybe was to long i will try again. Wtf how about you call.


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2085019 said:


> Not really. Just calls letting us know the plows went by. I can tell where Doughboy shoveled and which one the other guys shoveled


I had more than one of your customers open the door and thank me for doing such a good job....
On top of that the 18 unit place we did twice. On the second round I did 8 of them. The other guys probably did 6/4 respectively....and yes I was counting. I even was stopped by the guy on the end for like 5 minutes to chat. 
He wanted to know how to make sure you come back after the city sends out the little trucks to do curb to curb. Told him to call the association if he had issues like that.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2085146 said:


> People are idiots get a blank text from a customer reply nothing there. She says maybe was to long i will try again. Wtf how about you call.


That can't be good if there sending that long of a text


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2085153 said:


> That can't be good if there sending that long of a text


Was asking if the snow pack was going to stay on her drive i said i will run out and scrape it. Said dont worry about it. Explained driving over it will do that. She said she didnt. I went anyway multiple sets of tracks going onto garage and harldy any snow. A little. Ots her first year hiring someone so i get it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2085151 said:


> I had more than one of your customers open the door and thank me for doing such a good job....
> On top of that the 18 unit place we did twice. On the second round I did 8 of them. The other guys probably did 6/4 respectively....and yes I was counting. I even was stopped by the guy on the end for like 5 minutes to chat.
> He wanted to know how to make sure you come back after the city sends out the little trucks to do curb to curb. Told him to call the association if he had issues like that.


I was gonna ask you what he wanted. Th hats an issue as no one knows when they will come by. Some places they are are real early, next time they are late and other time every where in between.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2085067 said:


> He doesn't like to say.


Sorry was at work
didn't know there would be a response back
Just got back in after 15hrs

I'm tired, 
but trust me, I'd much rather have more time to respond to his question

So I hope you understand


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2085140 said:


> Hey hey hey.... I still read this.
> 
> Sorry I couldn't make it today.
> How was it?


You always will be more than welcome to come help.

It wasn't to bad. I did every drive on my route. The early ones had 4"-5" in them plus the city plow mess. The apartment todd did today had 4 foot deep, yes I said 4 foot deep windrow from the city plow. A resident there tried to shovel the whole lot. He spent 3 hours what todd did in 30 seconds with the blower


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2085159 said:


> Was asking if the snow pack was going to stay on her drive i said i will run out and scrape it. Said dont worry about it. Explained driving over it will do that. She said she didnt. I went anyway multiple sets of tracks going onto garage and harldy any snow. A little. Ots her first year hiring someone so i get it.


sounds like an up and coming PITA customer


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2085160 said:


> I was gonna ask you what he wanted. Th hats an issue as no one knows when they will come by. Some places they are are real early, next time they are late and other time every where in between.


He said the big trucks do one "loop" around. Then latter they send a pickup to do the middle.

Edit: most places up here make a pile in the middle when the circle is that big.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2085089 said:


> The new gt350 mustang is sick. Has a switch so you can open and close the baffles on the exhaust sounds so bad ass


Had a friend in TX that worked for Ford service at a dealership
they had the mustangs that the highway patrol had special ordered. 
That was in Hurst TX


----------



## unit28

skorum03;2085100 said:


> Just like I don't like to look at the models


Sorry.......

One is showing a moderate system coming from sdak, around the 7th
Haven't really tried to pick out details yet.


----------



## skorum03

unit28;2085172 said:


> Sorry.......
> 
> One is showing a moderate system coming from sdak, around the 7th
> Haven't really tried to pick out details yet.


Well I just washed the truck and plow


----------



## Ranger620

Just got back from the chiropractor and the doctors office. Waiting on final review from the radiologist but..... For a few years I've had troubles with my neck. This time X-rays they found what they believe is a fracture. Not sure how old it is. Their comparing to previous X-rays. So fun


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;2085180 said:


> Just got back from the chiropractor and the doctors office. Waiting on final review from the radiologist but..... For a few years I've had troubles with my neck. This time X-rays they found what they believe is a fracture. Not sure how old it is. Their comparing to previous X-rays. So fun


Yeah, yeah, yeah...did you get that site plowed for me?

(Jk - Hope everything turns out okay.)


----------



## unit28

skorum03;2085176 said:


> Well I just washed the truck and plow


Long range shows highs in the teens Wednesday/Thursday
It'll be to cold or we'll have super ratios


----------



## unit28

Ranger620;2085180 said:


> Just got back from the chiropractor and the doctors office. Waiting on final review from the radiologist but..... For a few years I've had troubles with my neck. This time X-rays they found what they believe is a fracture. Not sure how old it is. Their comparing to previous X-rays. So fun


Been there,
actually my wife did
After surgery problem solved

she did chiro too before surgery
They repaid 5/6 with cadaver bone and fixed a hole in her spinal colomn

best of luck on feeling better soon


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;2085176 said:


> Well I just washed the truck and plow


And I'm out of town for a few days. Not far from you. We're sure to get a foot. Speaking of snow, I opened the door to take a leak before we leave and see its snowing out


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;2085182 said:


> Yeah, yeah, yeah...did you get that site plowed for me?
> 
> (Jk - Hope everything turns out okay.)


Was all done after I talked to you. Took before and after pics. Gat was frozen shut. Had to heat it to get it to open.


----------



## Ranger620

unit28;2085188 said:


> Been there,
> actually my wife did
> After surgery problem solved
> 
> she did chiro too before surgery
> They repaid 5/6 with cadaver bone and fixed a hole in her spinal colomn
> 
> best of luck on feeling better soon


I'm no medical professional but if it's was fractured I bet it's old. Guessing I get an adjustment and I'll be good to go. Have to wait till Wednesday to get results.


----------



## unit28

Ranger620;2085192 said:


> I'm no medical professional but if it's was fractured I bet it's old. Guessing I get an adjustment and I'll be good to go. Have to wait till Wednesday to get results.


We've been using our chiropractic Dr for at least 8 years
He's been a true blessing for us.


----------



## Ranger620

unit28;2085197 said:


> We've been using our chiropractic Dr for at least 8 years
> He's been a true blessing for us.


First time with a chiropractor. Hoping this works.


----------



## unit28

Next week
Low Temps over metro......possible


----------



## unit28

Ranger620;2085198 said:


> First time with a chiropractor. Hoping this works.


If they're good then they can tell you very quickly
Might take couple Visits to check 
the results

I had a fracture on my ankle that didn't show on xray
Our chiropractor told me on the spot what my problem was.
so went to get an mri and sure as iit. Had torn ligaments too.
The chiro Dr had already made a referral to an orthopedic surgeon before I went to get the mri


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;2085200 said:


> Next week
> Low Temps over metro......possible


Am I reading that correctly. 40° just to the south of me? I'm a little messed up with no sleep. Glad the wife is driving


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;2085206 said:


> Am I reading that correctly. 40° just to the south of me? I'm a little messed up with no sleep. Glad the wife is driving


Yeah....
that's how it usually starts. Get a good push of warm air to create lift of isintropic energy

but cripes that's way off in the future.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So, Buca di Peppo it is. Hopefully I can keep my head off the table.


----------



## unit28

Going back in at 0200....join me?


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;2085214 said:


> So, Buca di Peppo it is. Hopefully I can keep my head off the table.


That sounds kinda good, haven't had that in years. Good luck

Homemade pot pies here.


----------



## unit28

I'm out.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;2085218 said:


> That sounds kinda good, haven't had that in years. Good luck
> 
> Homemade pot pies here.


We haven't been here for probably 15 years. Our kids have never been here.


----------



## TKLAWN

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=621995144604978&id=149378731866624&_rdr


----------



## albhb3

TKLAWN;2085223 said:


> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=621995144604978&id=149378731866624&_rdr


do they get paid by the ton or the hr you think


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;2085223 said:


> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=621995144604978&id=149378731866624&_rdr


It snows in Mexico?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

albhb3;2085225 said:


> do they get paid by the ton or the hr you think


If it was by the ton they'd be moving faster or a bigger bucket


----------



## SSS Inc.

That is how my dad spread salt/sand back in the day. Used to spread the rock for chipsealing back in the 50's like this too. 

Ref: See Cool hand luke.


----------



## qualitycut

Played broom ball on the exs team today kinda weird but guys wanted me to. Got the hat trick


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2085247 said:


> Played broom ball on the exs team today kinda weird but guys wanted me to. Got the hat trick


Wow. that would be super awkward. Nice work on the Hat Trick!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Jeez am I sore. Just started feeling it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

skorum03;2085135 said:


> I do. The company I was working for at the time had the two targets in Woodbury. Sucked.


Just wanted to make sure


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2085161 said:


> Sorry was at work
> didn't know there would be a response back
> Just got back in after 15hrs
> 
> I'm tired,
> but trust me, I'd much rather have more time to respond to his question
> 
> So I hope you understand


Man you've been working a ton!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2085172 said:


> Sorry.......
> 
> One is showing a moderate system coming from sdak, around the 7th
> Haven't really tried to pick out details yet.


I'm game Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2085184 said:


> Long range shows highs in the teens Wednesday/Thursday
> It'll be to cold or we'll have super ratios


I vote super ratios!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Snowing in Bloomington


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2085270 said:


> I vote super ratios!


Me too!!! Nothing better than two inches of snow where you can still see the pavement.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hmph, like a couple 3 years ago. Day 3 and I'm headed back out plowing.

Hopefully that hour nap from Maple Grove to my house lasts me.


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2085274 said:


> Snowing in Bloomington


Let the dog out (no leash buried in the snow) thought it was just blowing off the roof. Until the drive started turning white.. 
Just a dusting.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2085279 said:


> Let the dog out (no leash buried in the snow) thought it was just blowing off the roof. Until the drive started turning white..
> Just a dusting.


A homeowner with common sense? Can't be? Hahahahaha


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2085279 said:


> Let the dog out (no leash buried in the snow) thought it was just blowing off the roof. Until the drive started turning white..
> Just a dusting.


I was looking for that guy when we were there today to have a chat with. No where to seen


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2085277 said:


> Hmph, like a couple 3 years ago. Day 3 and I'm headed back out plowing.
> 
> Hopefully that hour nap from Maple Grove to my house lasts me.


From less than inch? What if you got 10" like me?


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2085197 said:


> We've been using our chiropractic Dr for at least 8 years
> He's been a true blessing for us.


Yeah my guy has been awesome


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;2085286 said:


> From less than inch? What if you got 10" like me?


He would finish in July!


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2085200 said:


> Next week
> Low Temps over metro......possible


Come on now... Too warm for January!


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;2085223 said:


> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=621995144604978&id=149378731866624&_rdr


Hahahahahaha


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2085277 said:


> Hmph, like a couple 3 years ago. Day 3 and I'm headed back out plowing.
> 
> Hopefully that hour nap from Maple Grove to my house lasts me.


The most shocking part of that statement to me is that you had to come all the way here to find a Buca... I thought there were more around


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2085294 said:


> The most shocking part of that statement to me is that you had to come all the way here to find a Buca... I thought there were more around


There is one in St. Paul pretty close to the job he once plowed.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2085249 said:


> Wow. that would be super awkward. Nice work on the Hat Trick!


Wasnt for me really. Even went had some beers after.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2085296 said:


> Wasnt for me really. Even went had some beers after.


enough beers for one more roll?


----------



## qualitycut

Roads are slick


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2085286 said:


> From less than inch? What if you got 10" like me?


Schools called, they want the other 3 scraped down now. We were heading out the door to the movie, finally got home, I'm headed out.

Actually, I already have 1 done. Pics to follow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2085295 said:


> There is one in St. Paul pretty close to the job he once plowed.


Went to the movie in **** Rapids at the AMC

Then went to Dave and Busters cause my kids had been saving up their points, and Wednesday is 1/2 price games. While we were there, decided to hit up Buca.

It was WAY understaffed tonight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2085302 said:


> Schools called, they want the other 3 scraped down now. We were heading out the door to the movie, finally got home, I'm headed out.
> 
> Actually, I already have 1 done. Pics to follow.


They want this scraped down????


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2085297 said:


> enough beers for one more roll?


Maybe some night. She was looking good lol


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2085305 said:


> They want this scraped down????


Not out looking for hummers tonight? Mirror is down


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2085305 said:


> They want this scraped down????


There is a little bit on the left there


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2085304 said:


> It was WAY understaffed tonight.


That's too bad. With New Years you think they would be busy and have people in place. I haven't been to Buca in awhile. Do they still have the garlic potato's?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2085311 said:


> That's too bad. With New Years you think they would be busy and have people in place. I haven't been to Buca in awhile. Do they still have the garlic potato's?


We just had spaghetti and baked rigatoni.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2085309 said:


> There is a little bit on the right there


Your other right


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2085286 said:


> From less than inch? What if you got 10" like me?


I would have everyone and their brother working too. Hard to call in a driver to go scrape down the schools for 2-2.5 hours?

Had a 16 unit townhome call earlier today complaining, took me 23 minutes to shovel / plow it and the road there was such little snow.

Told them that was their one freebie this year. Took pics with the ruler and emailed to the board. Said next time it's $30/drive if under trigger.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2085304 said:


> Went to the movie in **** Rapids at the AMC
> 
> Then went to Dave and Busters cause my kids had been saving up their points, and Wednesday is 1/2 price games. While we were there, decided to hit up Buca.
> 
> It was WAY understaffed tonight.


It was busy everywhere in town tonight... seriously... we tried like 4 different places here tonight and everyone was packed... Just some random Wednesday I guess...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2085316 said:


> It was busy everywhere in town tonight... seriously... we tried like 4 different places here tonight and everyone was packed... Just some random Wednesday I guese...


I went through burnsville by the mall around 2 and everything was a zoo a lot of people off this week o think


----------



## SSS Inc.

YES! Twilight Zone Marathon is on. You guys don't know what you're missing.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2085317 said:


> I went through burnsville by the mall around 2 and everything was a zoo a lot of people off this week o think


Yeah you're probably right


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2085314 said:


> Your other right


You beat me to my edit


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2085316 said:


> It was busy everywhere in town tonight... seriously... we tried like 4 different places here tonight and everyone was packed... Just some random Wednesday I guess...


Ours was a lot of families getting together, exchanging gifts yet.

Plus I'm sure.there's people out for New Years that don't go out on New Years.


----------



## IDST

I need another truck over here.
Anybody looking?

For hauling any size truck


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Okay.... You guys that get complaints or service calls outside of "trigger" amounts, how do you handle it??

Last night I had calls for 8 lots to be salted, plus do some site checks. A couple lots I had to fellow towards the cities, there was 1/2". I get that, there I could have called a guy in and had him work, covering those.

But today, about 11 I get a call on the townhome I cleared. About 11:30, as I'm leaving the townhomes, a call to clean some sidewalk, again below trigger.

Finish that up, then the schools call.

Basically it's to the point where about every 2-3 snowfalls there's roughly 8 hours of "piece work" or customer service calls.

Do you guys try to make blocks where you only start these service calls after a certain time so you can try to get enough work to justify having someone come in?

I wouldn't have called in anyone certainly for the townhomes (<30 minutes) or the sidewalk, but combine those two with these schools and it would have been 4-5 hours.

Even the schools would have been border line, just themselves to have someone come in.


----------



## ryde307

jagext;2085334 said:


> I need another truck over here.
> Anybody looking?
> 
> For hauling any size truck


Where at and only tonight?


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2085336 said:


> Okay.... You guys that get complaints or service calls outside of "trigger" amounts, how do you handle it??
> 
> Last night I had calls for 8 lots to be salted, plus do some site checks. A couple lots I had to fellow towards the cities, there was 1/2". I get that, there I could have called a guy in and had him work, covering those.
> 
> But today, about 11 I get a call on the townhome I cleared. About 11:30, as I'm leaving the townhomes, a call to clean some sidewalk, again below trigger.
> 
> Finish that up, then the schools call.
> 
> Basically it's to the point where about every 2-3 snowfalls there's roughly 8 hours of "piece work" or customer service calls.
> 
> Do you guys try to make blocks where you only start these service calls after a certain time so you can try to get enough work to justify having someone come in?
> 
> I wouldn't have called in anyone certainly for the townhomes (<30 minutes) or the sidewalk, but combine those two with these schools and it would have been 4-5 hours.
> 
> Even the schools would have been border line, just themselves to have someone come in.


Two owners myself and another, then one guy that works every day. 2 other main guys on call at all times. Between us we can handle all the day after stuff normally. If we have guys come in we pay a min of 4 hours.


----------



## ryde307

We have already hauled 3x more snow this year than last. Holding on to a good winter. 50"+.


----------



## Drakeslayer

ryde307;2085342 said:


> Two owners myself and another, then one guy that works every day. 2 other main guys on call at all times. Between us we can handle all the day after stuff normally. If we have guys come in we pay a min of 4 hours.


We also do the 4 hour minimum.


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;2085343 said:


> We have already hauled 3x more snow this year than last. Holding on to a good winter. 50"+.


We haven't hauled anything yet.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2085345 said:


> We haven't hauled anything yet.


Windrowing vs piles can have that effect.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2085344 said:


> We also do the 4 hour minimum.


I do the four hour minimum as well, but like I said, how do you guys schedule the random calls?

Just tell them you'll get to them after business hours?

Like myself, with the lack of snow, there was only one other driver on the clock yesterday, and we had everything done.

Yes, I had enough work for a guy to go out last night, but I'm also cheap and a business owner, and felt I could just take care of the route last night.

Now these calls. Would you have told the townhome (less than an hour) and the sidewalk (literally 5 minutes) they will need to wait until tonight and you will be sending a crew to address all issues then?


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;2085345 said:


> We haven't hauled anything yet.


Sounds like jag needs some help. We have two trucks out right now. Got a call at 630 asking to have it done by morning. Thanks for the heads up.
We have had plenty of moisture all season all we needed was temps to fall. I still believe this will be a winter where we say remember that winter with almost no snow till January 1 then we worked 50+ hours a week till April.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2085349 said:


> I do the four hour minimum as well, but like I said, how do you guys schedule the random calls?
> 
> Just tell them you'll get to them after business hours?
> 
> Like myself, with the lack of snow, there was only one other driver on the clock yesterday, and we had everything done.
> 
> Yes, I had enough work for a guy to go out last night, but I'm also cheap and a business owner, and felt I could just take care of the route last night.
> 
> Now these calls. Would you have told the townhome (less than an hour) and the sidewalk (literally 5 minutes) they will need to wait until tonight and you will be sending a crew to address all issues then?


Normally have people floating during the day so just fit it in. We had apartments scheduled for clean up, some towers to clear, and a restraint patio area to shovel so had people out already. Just mixed in any calls.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2085347 said:


> Windrowing vs piles can have that effect.


He needs a chain lift plow so the piles are taller.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2085353 said:


> Normally have people floating during the day so just fit it in. We had apartments scheduled for clean up, some towers to clear, and a restraint patio area to shovel so had people out already. Just mixed in any calls.


My apartments are tomorrow. My landfills and foreclosure work has dried up.

I was hoping to get someone Coach's tower work so I had justification of having someone around the next day or two.

I think I'm in that spot where I'm big enough to have 2-3 calls a day or two after a snowfall, but not busy enough to justify having someone around for a day or two after a snowfall.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2085349 said:


> I do the four hour minimum as well, but like I said, how do you guys schedule the random calls?
> 
> Just tell them you'll get to them after business hours?
> 
> Like myself, with the lack of snow, there was only one other driver on the clock yesterday, and we had everything done.
> 
> Yes, I had enough work for a guy to go out last night, but I'm also cheap and a business owner, and felt I could just take care of the route last night.
> 
> Now these calls. Would you have told the townhome (less than an hour) and the sidewalk (literally 5 minutes) they will need to wait until tonight and you will be sending a crew to address all issues then?


I had a few yesterday and the ones i felt like doing quick i did others i said we are going back out tonight and will be done by morning.


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;2085354 said:


> He needs a chain lift plow so the piles are taller.


We bought a wideout this year to give it a try. I ran it for a few hours this last storm. Our boss v's stack higher. 
The good on open lots it's faster, windrowing is better.
The bad it's loud, and it hangs off the front compared to the v's. We service plenty of tight areas and it's far easier getting around with the V. 
Both are nice but will still with the boss v. Mainly because it's what other trucks are and they are cheaper.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2085356 said:


> My apartments are tomorrow. My landfills and foreclosure work has dried up.
> 
> I was hoping to get someone Coach's tower work so I had justification of having someone around the next day or two.
> 
> I think I'm in that spot where I'm big enough to have 2-3 calls a day or two after a snowfall, but not busy enough to justify having someone around for a day or two after a snowfall.


End your main plowing night earlier keeping your guys out to finish so you are rested and ready for day after work. This way you don't get burnt out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2085360 said:


> End your main plowing night earlier keeping your guys out to finish so you are rested and ready for day after work. This way you don't get burnt out.


I'm not really burnt out. I guess what I was looking for is do guys just tell customers to wait until the end of the day so you can compile a list and send a guy or two out? Or do guys just put fires out as soon as there's smoke?

Maybe there's no real answer.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2085359 said:


> We bought a wideout this year to give it a try. I ran it for a few hours this last storm. Our boss v's stack higher.
> The good on open lots it's faster, windrowing is better.
> The bad it's loud, and it hangs off the front compared to the v's. We service plenty of tight areas and it's far easier getting around with the V.
> Both are nice but will still with the boss v. Mainly because it's what other trucks are and they are cheaper.


Whaaaa???? You must not have had the chain adjusted right.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2085356 said:


> My apartments are tomorrow. My landfills and foreclosure work has dried up.
> 
> I was hoping to get someone Coach's tower work so I had justification of having someone around the next day or two.
> 
> I think I'm in that spot where I'm big enough to have 2-3 calls a day or two after a snowfall, but not busy enough to justify having someone around for a day or two after a snowfall.


I will get you a site list soon. Ranger is in and so are several others. Plenty of work to go around. I'm cleaning up my site list so it lists metro sites only.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2085365 said:


> I will get you a site list soon. Ranger is in and so are several others. Plenty of work to go around. I'm cleaning up my site list so it lists metro sites only.


No problem Coach. Obviously I have work for myself.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2085362 said:


> Whaaaa???? You must not have had the chain adjusted right.


V plow is going to stack higher than a straight blade obviously, i would bet the western v stacks higher. Not that it matters. And was joking with that comment


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2085365 said:


> I will get you a site list soon. Ranger is in and so are several others. Plenty of work to go around. I'm cleaning up my site list so it lists metro sites only.


Not sure if you have anything down my way but if you need someone let me know


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2085362 said:


> Whaaaa???? You must not have had the chain adjusted right.


The chain won't limit the up.........unless you have it in down pressure mode. 
:laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2085367 said:


> V plow is going to stack higher than a straight blade obviously, i would bet the western v stacks higher. Not that it matters. And was joking with that comment


Funny this came up...I just made my first real pile yesterday...snow pile. 
I was amazed at how high up that sucker went. Scared me actually.
#ChainPlowsMatter


----------



## banonea

First night trying out the dump truck for snow removal with any luck we don't get stuck...


----------



## Polarismalibu

There pre treating by my house


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2085386 said:


> There pre treating by my house


Wouldn't it be post treating?? 

I see they've sprayed Hwy 8 too.


----------



## CityGuy

9° cloudy 
Light wind


----------



## SnowGuy73

11° breezy, few clouds.


----------



## banonea

Just got done moving snow at one property dump truck worked great, with any luck they won't b**** and complain anymore. Off to do a second one at 10 o'clock with any luck we can knock that out in a few hours and I can come back and actually get some quality sleep... I am a wooped pup


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2085421 said:


> Just got done moving snow at one property dump truck worked great, with any luck they won't b**** and complain anymore. Off to do a second one at 10 o'clock with any luck we can knock that out in a few hours and I can come back and actually get some quality sleep... I am a wooped pup


How much did you end up with?


----------



## CityGuy

Heading out to install new guard rail markers. Then head home at 1130 to spend some time with the wife before we pick up the kid at daycare.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2085433 said:


> Heading out to install new guard rail markers. Then head home at 1130 to spend some time with the wife before we pick up the kid at daycare.


I'm at home watching bad Santa then heading to the mall.

And getting paid for it!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Geez, I'm almost done with pallet #5. I'm burning through more salt than last year. Sure don't seem like it though.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2085460 said:


> Geez, I'm almost done with pallet #5. I'm burning through more salt than last year. Sure don't seem like it though.


We have gone through half our bulk pile almost.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2085450 said:


> I'm at home watching bad Santa then heading to the mall.
> 
> And getting paid for it!


Nice. We need a new contract I think.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Coating and it's still coming down here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I love pulling into an apartment for a 9 o'clock curb to curb and still having 1/3 of the cars in the lot at 9:02.


----------



## ryde307

Roads are turning white in Hopkins.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2085470 said:


> Nice. We need a new contract I think.


Why? You didn't know the compensation details when you took the job. I'd say it's your fault then. Live with it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2085470 said:


> Nice. We need a new contract I think.


Floating holiday that had to be used...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Snowing decent in Bloomington. 

Roads and lots white.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2085336 said:


> Okay.... You guys that get complaints or service calls outside of "trigger" amounts, how do you handle it??
> 
> Last night I had calls for 8 lots to be salted, plus do some site checks. A couple lots I had to fellow towards the cities, there was 1/2". I get that, there I could have called a guy in and had him work, covering those.
> 
> But today, about 11 I get a call on the townhome I cleared. About 11:30, as I'm leaving the townhomes, a call to clean some sidewalk, again below trigger.
> 
> Finish that up, then the schools call.
> 
> Basically it's to the point where about every 2-3 snowfalls there's roughly 8 hours of "piece work" or customer service calls.
> 
> Do you guys try to make blocks where you only start these service calls after a certain time so you can try to get enough work to justify having someone come in?
> 
> I wouldn't have called in anyone certainly for the townhomes (<30 minutes) or the sidewalk, but combine those two with these schools and it would have been 4-5 hours.
> 
> Even the schools would have been border line, just themselves to have someone come in.


I have myself then one guy on "salary" (not salary, but as close as we can legally do), after that I try and get a feel if there will be calls... If I think so, I'll put someone on call or on standby and pay them something for sitting around pretty much.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2085361 said:


> I'm not really burnt out. I guess what I was looking for is do guys just tell customers to wait until the end of the day so you can compile a list and send a guy or two out? Or do guys just put fires out as soon as there's smoke?
> 
> Maybe there's no real answer.


I think you hit it with the last sentence... There is no magical formula... but I have pieces in place for when calls might come in... It is really nice having one guy on "salary" too


----------



## qualitycut

30 next Wednesday supposedly


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2085484 said:


> Snowing decent in Bloomington.
> 
> Roads and lots white.


Edina too.........


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;2085477 said:


> I love pulling into an apartment for a 9 o'clock curb to curb and still having 1/3 of the cars in the lot at 9:02.


Must not have gotten the memo


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2085513 said:


> Must not have gotten the memo


I think it's they know there's no managers in the office today.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2085516 said:


> I think it's they know there's no managers in the office today.


Time for a tow truck.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2085516 said:


> I think it's they know there's no managers in the office today.


It's the same crap I went through last year. I don't have that one, and if I Doughboy would have died. About a mile of side walks.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2085519 said:


> Time for a tow truck.


I have a buddy who tows. Had him on stand by last year everytime we plowed. And everytime the cops were called when we towed cars. Too much drama


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2085521 said:


> I have a buddy who tows. Had him on stand by last year everytime we plowed. And everytime the cops were called when we towed cars. Too much drama


Sounds about right....


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2085520 said:


> It's the same crap I went through last year. I don't have that one, and if I Doughboy would have died. About a mile of side walks.


The hardest part of the job was getting the blower out of the truck....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2085524 said:


> The hardest part of the job was getting the blower out of the truck....


If you help next time I have a ramp deal thay fits in the receiver hitch, or use my truck. I think the ramp would be the easiest as there's no lifting


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2085516 said:


> I think it's they know there's no managers in the office today.


Probably pre drinking


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow;2085508 said:


> Edina too.........


What are you up to?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73;2085546 said:


> What are you up to?


Was eating, now meeting MIL so thr wife can have some alone time


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2085482 said:


> Floating holiday that had to be used...


Ahh. Used mine for baby in May.


----------



## CityGuy

Huge fire in the worlds largest skyscraper in Dubi. 20 some stories involved.


----------



## dieselplw

LwnmwrMan22;2085336 said:


> Okay.... You guys that get complaints or service calls outside of "trigger" amounts, how do you handle it??
> 
> Last night I had calls for 8 lots to be salted, plus do some site checks. A couple lots I had to fellow towards the cities, there was 1/2". I get that, there I could have called a guy in and had him work, covering those.
> 
> But today, about 11 I get a call on the townhome I cleared. About 11:30, as I'm leaving the townhomes, a call to clean some sidewalk, again below trigger.
> 
> Finish that up, then the schools call.
> 
> Basically it's to the point where about every 2-3 snowfalls there's roughly 8 hours of "piece work" or customer service calls.
> 
> Do you guys try to make blocks where you only start these service calls after a certain time so you can try to get enough work to justify having someone come in?
> 
> I wouldn't have called in anyone certainly for the townhomes (<30 minutes) or the sidewalk, but combine those two with these schools and it would have been 4-5 hours.
> 
> Even the schools would have been border line, just themselves to have someone come in.


Maybe take it on a case by case basis. If it's an emergency get to it right away but if not and they call late in the evening tell them it will be taken care of tomorrow morning.


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;2085521 said:


> I have a buddy who tows. Had him on stand by last year everytime we plowed. And everytime the cops were called when we towed cars. Too much drama


FYI - You don't need to have police involvement when towing cars from private property. It's a civil matter, not criminal.

Cars are towed from several of my accounts every time it snows.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;2085581 said:


> FYI - You don't need to have police involvement when towing cars from private property. It's a civil matter, not criminal.
> 
> Cars are towed from several of my accounts every time it snows.


The vehicle owners called the police. Somalian building.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

How many of you ware hats or something covering your heads on a regular basis?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2085581 said:


> FYI - You don't need to have police involvement when towing cars from private property. It's a civil matter, not criminal.
> 
> Cars are towed from several of my accounts every time it snows.


I'm guessing it's the cars owners called the cops when they noticed there car gone


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2085594 said:


> How many of you ware hats or something covering your heads on a regular basis?


Not i....... or gloves


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2085588 said:


> The vehicle owners called the police. Somalian building.


Doesnt that happen all the time there?


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2085568 said:


> Huge fire in the worlds largest skyscraper in Dubi. 20 some stories involved.


No it is near the Burj Khalifa, not at it


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2085600 said:


> No it is near the Burj Khalifa, not at it


Was going to say didn't look that tall


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Now we're moving.....

Cars


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2085607 said:


> Now we're moving.....
> 
> Cars


They tow them to the impound?


----------



## Greenery

Sux for the people who may just be out of town or on vacation.

Are they going to tow that bus out a there too?


----------



## ryde307

jimslawnsnow;2085594 said:


> How many of you ware hats or something covering your heads on a regular basis?


I Do. I feel Weird without it now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;2085614 said:


> Sux for the people who may just be out of town or on vacation.
> 
> Are they going to tow that bus out a there too?


Actually, there's a side lot that I plow and they just move them there. Then once I start opening areas, the trucks just move them to those areas once I give them the okay.

The resident is charged a $50 hook fee though. The maintenance guys move the buses.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Funny how no one got the email to move, they are just visiting, lost their keys, etc.

Tows moved 20 cars in an hour, I'm sure they're getting $30-40 of the $50.

Not bad for an hour?


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;2085627 said:


> Actually, there's a side lot that I plow and they just move them there. Then once I start opening areas, the trucks just move them to those areas once I give them the okay.
> 
> The resident is charged a $50 hook fee though. The maintenance guys move the buses.


That sounds like a good plan.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2085600 said:


> No it is near the Burj Khalifa, not at it


That was what kstp reported on tv?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Light snow in foley


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;2085636 said:


> That sounds like a good plan.


Plus the maintenance guy sits in truck blocking the sections of parking lot that I'm working on.

Good system honestly.


----------



## IDST

Finally home in the couch


----------



## Camden

CityGuy;2085637 said:


> That was what kstp reported on tv?


CB is right, it's not the building that was originally reported on the news.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2085627 said:


> Actually, there's a side lot that I plow and they just move them there. Then once I start opening areas, the trucks just move them to those areas once I give them the okay.
> 
> The resident is charged a $50 hook fee though. The maintenance guys move the buses.


Thats more realistic then inpounding
Them. Still get the idea and its actually quicker for you instead of them taking trips back and forth


----------



## qualitycut

jagext;2085656 said:


> Finally home in the couch


Just you have someone fold you up in the hide a bed?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2085661 said:


> Thats more realistic then inpounding
> Them. Still get the idea and its actually quicker for you instead of them taking trips back and forth


Yeah, the ones this morning are hauled off site. I think I heard $175 once, plus you need to get a ride to get it.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2085632 said:


> Funny how no one got the email to move, they are just visiting, lost their keys, etc.
> 
> Tows moved 20 cars in an hour, I'm sure they're getting $30-40 of the $50.
> 
> Not bad for an hour?


You should get one on your truck just the kind that that just goes under the bed and do it while your plowing lol


----------



## qualitycut

Going to go fill the trucks get that extra 100 dollar write off for the year


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2085671 said:


> Going to go fill the trucks get that extra 100 dollar write off for the year


Yeah just went and bought a new fridge for the rental at Menards.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2085670 said:


> You should get one on your truck just the kind that that just goes under the bed and do it while your plowing lol


:laughing: Trust me, I was thinking about that. I wonder what the insurance would be.

Find an old beater tow, put a plow on it. Plow an area, move the cars. Charge the property a hook fee.

payuppayup


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

.2" of precip through Jan 16.

Better hope for some 30:1 ratios.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2085689 said:


> .2" of precip through Jan 16.
> 
> Better hope for some 30:1 ratios.


Good guys on vacation 3-7 hope we get a 1 inch then part of his bonus gets taken off.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

..................................


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Now to stay awake until 6:30..........


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2085695 said:


> Now to stay awake until 6:30..........


Good thing you didn't get 8 inches of snow lol


----------



## jimslawnsnow

ryde307;2085623 said:


> I Do. I feel Weird without it now.


I guess we're not intelligent according to a guy at the original pancake factory


----------



## CityGuy

18° cloudy few flakes


----------



## Greenery

jimslawnsnow;2085711 said:


> I guess we're not intelligent according to a guy at the original pancake factory


Lol, a guy who works there?


----------



## wenzelosllc

jimslawnsnow;2085594 said:


> How many of you ware hats or something covering your heads on a regular basis?


I do for the first two minutes of shoveling and then need to take it off. Same with gloves.


----------



## Polarismalibu

You southern guys is there enough snow to ride sleds down there?


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2085727 said:


> You southern guys is there enough snow to ride sleds down there?


They where a bunch at the start of the trail in inver. Bring an extra i will go with


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;2085727 said:


> You southern guys is there enough snow to ride sleds down there?


I was just looking into that myself.

It sounds like some of the ditches are filled in nicely but still hit or miss. Cannon falls, zumbrota area. Hit me up I would be down for a ride.

The north Shore sounds halfway decent also, couple feet in some areas. Expect to hit a few landmines wherever you go.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2085728 said:


> They where a bunch at the start of the trail in inver. Bring an extra i will go with


I do have an extra sled lol


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;2085732 said:


> I was just looking into that myself.
> 
> It sounds like some of the ditches are filled in nicely but still hit or miss. Cannon falls, zumbrota area. Hit me up I would be down for a ride.
> 
> The north Shore sounds halfway decent also, couple feet in some areas. Expect to hit a few landmines wherever you go.


I had no clue the north shore had any decent snow at all. That's where I would ideally like to go. But I'll go anywhere the snow is the best


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Greenery;2085715 said:


> Lol, a guy who works there?


A random customer. Just heard him talking about people who have hats on thier heads are not very intelligent. Dang that place was busy


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;2085737 said:


> I had no clue the north shore had any decent snow at all. That's where I would ideally like to go. But I'll go anywhere the snow is the best


I guess the problem with the north Shore right now is they keep having trees and branches coming down on the trails. One of the earlier snow falls was wet and heavy then warmed and turned to ice causing too much weight on the trees.


----------



## Greenery

North shore....


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;2085749 said:


> North shore....


If it wasn't for the trees that actually looks pretty damn good.


----------



## albhb3

go north damn near every field is plowed up due to the fall. Add in every idiot who has to race off like a speed demon and turning it to dirt We need a wet heavy snow fall 6+ inches of concrete to pack it down then another 8+ of fluff to groom until then stay north


----------



## qualitycut

Well have a good new years im going to bed


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2085756 said:


> Well have a good new years im going to bed


rookie... I wont make it either turns out the wifes sisters over


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;2085759 said:


> rookie... I wont make it either turns out the wifes sisters over


Single?....?


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2085765 said:


> Single?....?


You know all the singles will be at Wild Bills tonight. Usually older but they'll be there


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2085756 said:


> Well have a good new years im going to bed


Light weight. I would have figured that the Bachelor would be out trying to plow something


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;2085752 said:


> If it wasn't for the trees that actually looks pretty damn good.


Ehh,I just blast right through that sheot.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2085702 said:


> Good thing you didn't get 8 inches of snow lol


That was the issue. Had we gotten 8", then all 5 trucks,the loader, both tractors and all the shovelers would had worked.

Everything that had met trigger and is auto salted was done by 8 am Tuesday with myself and one other driver.

I personally would have worked way less had we gotten 8" of snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;2085749 said:


> North shore....


My buddy had the same pics. If you know people, they know where the good trails are along the north shore. Other than that, bring a chainsaw.

And by now I'm sure it's like a honey hole and everyone and their brother will be in the opened trails.

I can't believe the number of people riding on the 2" we have around here. There can't be 1/2" left on the trail. Then they are riding the shoulders where the swamps are and you can hear the rocks from 3 miles away.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;2085772 said:


> Ehh,I just blast right through that sheot.


Oh yeah for sure!


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2085778 said:


> My buddy had the same pics. If you know people, they know where the good trails are along the north shore. Other than that, bring a chainsaw.
> 
> And by now I'm sure it's like a honey hole and everyone and their brother will be in the opened trails.
> 
> I can't believe the number of people riding on the 2" we have around here. There can't be 1/2" left on the trail. Then they are riding the shoulders where the swamps are and you can hear the rocks from 3 miles away.


I am going to try to venture out a little bit tomorrow with the kids. Not ideal snow but the sleds never got used last year.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This is the snow my buddy lost 3 residentials over at 1.5" triggers, and why I didn't call in more guys, even with 1" triggers.



My stuff in Wyoming, Stacy and Chisago area was less than this.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2085782 said:


> This is the snow my buddy lost 3 residentials over at 1.5" triggers, and why I didn't call in more guys, even with 1" triggers.


See why I hate small snows? It should be plowed, but it's not what they signed up for, but want it done anyway. I still can't get this through to some residential per time customers. I just go and do them now.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Customers are like kids. You need to communicate clearly and often. Most of mine are not email savvy and I'm not about to call them all. A simple email to customers would eliminate alot. 

Dear customer, the snow we received was well under the trigger and we will not be plowing unless you approve. For monthly or seasonal you could ad it'll be your one freebie if you do that, or charge them an hourly rate and take you time


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2085689 said:


> .2" of precip through Jan 16.
> 
> Better hope for some 30:1 ratios.


Well that sucks...


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2085711 said:


> I guess we're not intelligent according to a guy at the original pancake factory


Wait, what?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Snowing in Bloomington again


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Almost on my way to mystic


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2085769 said:


> Light weight. I would have figured that the Bachelor would be out trying to plow something


O did i say bed meant bar


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2085790 said:


> See why I hate small snows? It should be plowed, but it's not what they signed up for, but want it done anyway. I still can't get this through to some residential per time customers. I just go and do them now.


And the snows have been small for the most part so 1 inch looks like 2 or 3


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;2085815 said:


> And the snows have been small for the most part so 1 inch looks like 2 or 3


Exactly, one of my complainers the other day said he had 2 inches he shoveled off, his neighbor who I did at the same time as his earlier that morning had a half inch at most.


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2085819 said:


> Exactly, one of my complainers the other day said he had 2 inches he shoveled off, his neighbor who I did at the same time as his earlier that morning had a half inch at most.


Just like last year. I dont know if i had a over 4 charge all season


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Family is going shopping, I'm headed home. Might play CoD until they get home, might go to sleep. 


Either way, Happy New Year to Y'all.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2085831 said:


> Family is going shopping, I'm headed home. Might play CoD until they get home, might go to sleep.
> 
> Either way, Happy New Year to Y'all.


Have a couple ciders and get wasted


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;2085831 said:


> Family is going shopping, I'm headed home. Might play CoD until they get home, might go to sleep.
> 
> Either way, Happy New Year to Y'all.


wanna play #butsniffinkarney


----------



## qualitycut

That would have been a nasty goal by vanek


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

albhb3;2085846 said:


> wanna play #butsniffinkarney


I'll play anytime. It's not hard to find me to send a friend request.


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2085795 said:


> Well that sucks...


Maybe.........
not buying into one model this far out

Per nws

EAST FOR WEDNESDAY NIGHT AND THURSDAY FOR THIS POSSIBILITY. THE ECMWF HAS BEEN PAINTING ACCUMULATING SNOWS ONCE AGAIN THU NIGHT INTO SATURDAY THE LAST COUPLE OF MODEL RUNS.


----------



## unit28

Long day
Been at work since 3am
Get home ....pump switch is out

2015 sucked!
Bring on the new year!!!!!!


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;2085882 said:


> I'll play anytime. It's not hard to find me to send a friend request.


psn name..........


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;2085888 said:


> psn name..........


Same as here probably


----------



## unit28

Finally see posts I can relate to....

@ Dan the weatherman

..........
Happy New Year
Gasundtight......er whatever you say

I'm out


----------



## jimslawnsnow

So much for winning it big at the casino and powerball. Guess I'll be here a while longer


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I was hoping to 10k posts by the new year. Oh well. Gonna stay up another 20 or so, then plow, then saw logs


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I don't think I can post 30 times talking to myself


----------



## jimslawnsnow

jimslawnsnow;2085915 said:


> I don't think I can post 30 times talking to myself


Maybe I can?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

jimslawnsnow;2085916 said:


> Maybe I can?


I only have 18 minutes left. Make that 17


----------



## jimslawnsnow

jimslawnsnow;2085917 said:


> I only have 18 minutes left. Make that 17


Lwnmwrman, any tips ?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

jimslawnsnow;2085918 said:


> Lwnmwrman, any tips ?


It'll probably be too late before he answers


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ahh screw it. I'll catch up tomorrow


----------



## SSS Inc.

You have to come up with a good topic in order to carry on a conversation with yourself.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Like this. .............


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well happy new year you guys'!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2085922 said:


> You have to come up with a good topic in order to carry on a conversation with yourself.


That's the trick. Can't just talk about regular life.

Something that people can relate to.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;2085924 said:


> Well happy new year you guys'!!!!


Happy new year everyone!


----------



## Doughboy12

NorthernProServ;2085935 said:


> Happy new year everyone!


This...........


----------



## qualitycut

Jimbo. Your sawing logs this late at night?


----------



## SnowGuy73

16° breezy, overcast.


----------



## unit28

Looks like the long range models are still in for the mid- end of next week


----------



## unit28

What I can see
Huge area of high pressure to send cold dry air into the region
On the east side of it,...is where I m betting on greater odds
Temps come back down on the 8th

So best chances are likely .....7-11 of January

Till someothing rules it all out there's precipitation on the low end but Temps due to the massive high pressure should be cc cold enough


----------



## CityGuy

15° partly cloudy


----------



## Polarismalibu

Booze and hot tub at 1am don't mix.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2086017 said:


> Booze and hot tub at 1am don't mix.


Lots of things dont mix at 1 am


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2085937 said:


> Jimbo. Your sawing logs this late at night?


Yes. Just like mostly everyone else. I quit at 830 when I heard the wife on her phone. Hahahahahahaha


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2086025 said:


> Lots of things dont mix at 1 am


That is very true. Can't believe my head isn't pounding today


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2086037 said:


> That is very true. Can't believe my head isn't pounding today


Im going home and going to bed


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2086037 said:
 

> That is very true. Can't believe my head isn't pounding today


Mine is fine............ but then again I stayed sober


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2086040 said:


> Mine is fine............ but then again I stayed sober


I never got past 0.08 ...

...but still had a great time. Slowing down in my senior years.


----------



## Bluethumb

Polarismalibu;2085727 said:


> You southern guys is there enough snow to ride sleds down there?


Trails are opened and groomed but rough. Rushford area just south of Winona.


----------



## djagusch

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/hvo/5382580324.html

I passed on this but if you have welding skills it's well worth it. Bottom trip edge ground down and needs welding/alignment. Kage portion tweaked but can be straighten. He's calling down a list so if you call know he's there.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Wow this place is dead. Everyone sleeping and hung over? 

We are at cowboy jacks grabbing some lunch


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Been playing CoD all morning. Now just did paperwork, getting ready to head towards WBL to get a sub or two paid off.


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;2086112 said:


> Wow this place is dead. Everyone sleeping and hung over?
> 
> We are at cowboy jacks grabbing some lunch


Took the kids for a very small snowmobile ride.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Weather post of the day. Full and 30 in Bloomington. Lots of melting going on.


----------



## CityGuy

Took the kid around the yard in her sled. She's not sure about snow yet.


----------



## ryde307

Just finishing billing for the last snow event. payup Getting 2015 all wrapped up. Looking forward to 2016 just need some snow.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2085429 said:


> How much did you end up with?


6" to 8" depending on ware you were at.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2085477 said:


> I love pulling into an apartment for a 9 o'clock curb to curb and still having 1/3 of the cars in the lot at 9:02.


They towed 30 at the place we plowed yesterday. We don't do it, the complex dose. Black guy came out and said he was going to kick my ass for towing his car, pulled my gun, put it to his temple and told him i didn't tow his car, and give it his best shot beacuse i am, he turned whit as snow. ******* DONE with people


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2085521 said:


> I have a buddy who tows. Had him on stand by last year everytime we plowed. And everytime the cops were called when we towed cars. Too much drama


Get a gun, worked for me......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2086196 said:


> They towed 30 at the place we plowed yesterday. We don't do it, the complex dose. Black guy came out and said he was going to kick my ass for towing his car, pulled my gun, put it to his temple and told him i didn't tow his car, and give it his best shot beacuse i am, he turned whit as snow. ******* DONE with people


You sound like Snowguy


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea;2086196 said:


> They towed 30 at the place we plowed yesterday. We don't do it, the complex dose. Black guy came out and said he was going to kick my ass for towing his car, pulled my gun, put it to his temple and told him i didn't tow his car, and give it his best shot beacuse i am, he turned whit as snow. ******* DONE with people


Well... that escalated quickly... Good thing he didn't call the cops


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2085627 said:


> Actually, there's a side lot that I plow and they just move them there. Then once I start opening areas, the trucks just move them to those areas once I give them the okay.
> 
> The resident is charged a $50 hook fee though. The maintenance guys move the buses.


They charge about $300.00 the resistance pays to get there car back. Sad part is, they are notified 24 hours in advance and soe have been towed 3 times a season.......


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2085655 said:


> Plus the maintenance guy sits in truck blocking the sections of parking lot that I'm working on.
> 
> Good system honestly.


 Wish i had that part.....


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;2085727 said:


> You southern guys is there enough snow to ride sleds down there?


Yes there is, bring them down. Great riding here


----------



## Camden

banonea;2086196 said:


> They towed 30 at the place we plowed yesterday. We don't do it, the complex dose. Black guy came out and said he was going to kick my ass for towing his car, pulled my gun, put it to his temple and told him i didn't tow his car, and give it his best shot beacuse i am, he turned whit as snow. ******* DONE with people


I don't know if you're up to speed on gun laws but you committed a felony. You cannot point a loaded weapon at someone in the manner in which you describe.

Without knowing any more details than what you've stated, your first option should've been to retreat. If your life would've been put in danger - as in, IF I DON'T PULL MY GUN OUT RIGHT NOW I'M GOING TO DIE, then you would've been justified. It doesn't sound to me like you were at that point and if you were you should've involved law enforcement.

Irresponsible gun ownership is a huge pet peeve of mine and it sounds like you would be well served to take a class or two on the topic.


----------



## banonea

ryde307;2086185 said:


> Just finishing billing for the last snow event. payup Getting 2015 all wrapped up. Looking forward to 2016 just need some snow.


Doing that tomorrow.......


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;2086206 said:


> Well... that escalated quickly... Good thing he didn't call the cops


Self defense, threat of bodily harm with witnesses


----------



## Camden

banonea;2086227 said:


> Self defense, threat of bodily harm with witnesses


No way were you justified in pulling your firearm. Your first obligation is to retreat, did you attempt that?


----------



## SSS Inc.

........


----------



## IDST

Sorry to bug you and ask again but I can't find the snowfall total map that Lawnm gave me before. Anybody remember that or know a good one i can bookmark this time


----------



## djagusch

cbservicesllc;2086206 said:


> Well... that escalated quickly... Good thing he didn't call the cops


Or the property manager/owner, easy/quick way to loose an account.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2086237 said:


> ........


Share the


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;2086241 said:


> Share the


I see your popcorn and raise you a


----------



## Camden

djagusch;2086239 said:


> Or the property manager/owner, *easy/quick way to* *loose an account*.


Or, you know, your livelihood, your freedom, your right to ever own a firearm again...little things like that.


----------



## Greenery




----------



## Greenery

jagext;2086238 said:


> Sorry to bug you and ask again but I can't find the snowfall total map that Lawnm gave me before. Anybody remember that or know a good one i can bookmark this time


http://www.cocorahs.org/ViewData/StateDailyPrecipReports.aspx?state=MN


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2086196 said:


> They towed 30 at the place we plowed yesterday. We don't do it, the complex dose. Black guy came out and said he was going to kick my ass for towing his car, pulled my gun, put it to his temple and told him i didn't tow his car, and give it his best shot beacuse i am, he turned whit as snow. ******* DONE with people


Ummmmmmm.......


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2086260 said:


> Ummmmmmm.......


I'm sure his door will be kicked in soon... Gives cc holders a bad name and image. I call BS anyway and agreed you basterds share the popcorn


----------



## djagusch

Camden;2086253 said:


> Or, you know, your livelihood, your freedom, your right to ever own a firearm again...little things like that.


Details, details.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2086244 said:


> I see your popcorn and raise you a


 mine is all gone :crying:


----------



## Polarismalibu

Wow this got interesting


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;2086269 said:


> mine is all gone :crying:


The beer or the popcorn???? You needed to plan ahead better!


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2086275 said:


> The beer or the popcorn???? You needed to plan ahead better!


Don't worry I found more.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2086225 said:


> I don't know if you're up to speed on gun laws but you committed a felony. You cannot point a loaded weapon at someone in the manner in which you describe.
> 
> Without knowing any more details than what you've stated, your first option should've been to retreat. If your life would've been put in danger - as in, IF I DON'T PULL MY GUN OUT RIGHT NOW I'M GOING TO DIE, then you would've been justified. It doesn't sound to me like you were at that point and if you were you should've involved law enforcement.
> 
> Irresponsible gun ownership is a huge pet peeve of mine and it sounds like you would be well served to take a class or two on the topic.


Very much agreed... I was just a little vague in my comment


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea;2086227 said:


> Self defense, threat of bodily harm with witnesses


Based on the story you told... I disagee...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2086253 said:


> Or, you know, your livelihood, your freedom, your right to ever own a firearm again...little things like that.


Yes... no doubt...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2086287 said:


> Based on the story you told... I disagee...


Yea, a verbal threat. Lawyers would have a field day.


----------



## banonea

Camden;2086230 said:


> No way were you justified in pulling your firearm. Your first obligation is to retreat, did you attempt that?


There is much more to the story, i gave the short version, long and short of it, i was with in my rights as the cops told me as they took him to jail.......lets leave it at that. Btw, did you need that cel tower in Rochester you told me about before done?


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2086300 said:


> There is much more to the story, i gave the short version, long and short of it, i was with in my rights as the cops told me as they took him to jail.......lets leave it at that. Btw, did you need that cel tower in Rochester you told me about before done?


Yea putting it to the guys head is a little over the top no matter the reason. Must not have felt that threatened to wait till he was close enough to you to do that. Just saying.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2086302 said:


> Yea putting it to the guys head is a little over the top no matter the reason. Must not have felt that threatened to wait till he was close enough to you to do that. Just saying.


I wonder what the cops reaction was when they found out he had his gun execution style on the guy. That just doesn't happen without a trip to jail.


----------



## albhb3

banonea;2086300 said:


> There is much more to the story, i gave the short version, long and short of it, i was with in my rights as the cops told me as they took him to jail.......lets leave it at that. Btw, did you need that cel tower in Rochester you told me about before done?


of course the story changes after getting flamed by most on here doh k' bud


----------



## albhb3

Drakeslayer;2086306 said:


> I wonder what the cops reaction was when they found out he had his gun execution style on the guy. That just doesn't happen without a trip to jail.


well apparently it does....must be because hes white


----------



## banonea

Camden;2086253 said:


> Or, you know, your livelihood, your freedom, your right to ever own a firearm again...little things like that.





albhb3;2086263 said:


> I'm sure his door will be kicked in soon... Gives cc holders a bad name and image. I call BS anyway and agreed you basterds share the popcorn





qualitycut;2086302 said:


> Yea putting it to the guys head is a little over the top no matter the reason. Must not have felt that threatened to wait till he was close enough to you to do that. Just saying.


want details , fine here we go....

I was plowing as the guys car was being towed. he came out seen it leaving and started screaming and throwing stuff at my truck. I stopped and tried to explain to him that we did not tow cars, the complex dose. after 5 min of this, with the complex manager there trying the same thing, I attempted to walk away and got grabbed and swung around and fell to the ground. as I got up, he took a swing, I ducked a pulled. mind you, this guy is twice my size and was not about to stop, so WITH IN MY RIGHT, I DREW MY GUN AND PROTECTED MYSELF. Did I bleed, yes. Did I shoot him, no, did I loose my account over this, no. Is he going to jail for assault, yes. Is he being kicked out of the complex for ASSULATING THE MANAGER AS WELL yes.
Am I going to jail for pull in my gun, NO.

I have carried a gun longer than most people have been driving a plow truck and own more guns than most have seen and in the many years I have owned and carried I have NEVER had to pull my gun. I can tell you it is not something I ever want to do again, and right now just re living the experience I am shaking as I am typing. it made me throw up after everything was said and done
I have taught gun safety to all my family and go out of my way to make sure that my gun is NEVER SEEN IN PUBLIC so not to make others uncomfortable. I look for signs and promote proper gun handling, so to say that you "call BS and I made all CC people look bad" 
is a ******* joke. put yourself in the same position and what would you do.

As you said a few days ago Camden to doughboy, you don't know me don't, don't jump on me...........

done


----------



## albhb3

banonea;2086311 said:



> want details , fine here we go....
> 
> I was plowing as the guys car was being towed. he came out seen it leaving and started screaming and throwing stuff at my truck. I stopped and tried to explain to him that we did not tow cars, the complex dose. after 5 min of this, with the complex manager there trying the same thing, I attempted to walk away and got grabbed and swung around and fell to the ground. as I got up, he took a swing, I ducked a pulled. mind you, this guy is twice my size and was not about to stop, so WITH IN MY RIGHT, I DREW MY GUN AND PROTECTED MYSELF. Did I bleed, yes. Did I shoot him, no, did I loose my account over this, no. Is he going to jail for assault, yes. Is he being kicked out of the complex for ASSULATING THE MANAGER AS WELL yes.
> Am I going to jail for pull in my gun, NO.
> 
> I have carried a gun longer than most people have been driving a plow truck and own more guns than most have seen and in the many years I have owned and carried I have NEVER had to pull my gun. I can tell you it is not something I ever want to do again, and right now just re living the experience I am shaking as I am typing. it made me throw up after everything was said and done
> I have taught gun safety to all my family and go out of my way to make sure that my gun is NEVER SEEN IN PUBLIC so not to make others uncomfortable. I look for signs and promote proper gun handling, so to say that you "call BS and I made all CC people look bad"
> is a ******* joke. put yourself in the same position and what would you do.
> 
> As you said a few days ago Camden to doughboy, you don't know me don't, don't jump on me...........
> 
> done


so you get out of the protection of your vehicle to confront this gentleman. brilliant.


----------



## banonea

albhb3;2086315 said:


> so you get out of the protection of your vehicle to confront this gentleman. brilliant.


there you go assuming again, I got out to inform him we did not plow. not to protect my truck, that's why I carry $4,000,000.00 of insurance. I attempted to calm down the problem and he would not. when I attempted to leave, HE ASSULATED ME.

Did I think he was going to act like that, no. I have had the same issue there with others and with a short conversation it is done and they are at the office talking to them. Should I have gotten out of my truck, maybe not, but he should not have knocked me to the ground either

Edit I ment tow cars, not plow


----------



## Camden

banonea;2086311 said:


> As you said a few days ago Camden to doughboy, you don't know me don't, don't jump on me...........
> 
> done


Big difference between the two. Doughboy was just trying to troll me whereas I'm telling you that you can be charged with serious crimes if you continue to be reckless. You seem like a hard working guy and I don't want to see you go to prison over something as stupid as a parked car.


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;2086311 said:


> want details , fine here we go....
> 
> I was plowing as the guys car was being towed. he came out seen it leaving and started screaming and throwing stuff at my truck. I stopped and tried to explain to him that we did not tow cars, the complex dose. after 5 min of this, with the complex manager there trying the same thing, I attempted to walk away and got grabbed and swung around and fell to the ground. as I got up, he took a swing, I ducked a pulled. mind you, this guy is twice my size and was not about to stop, so WITH IN MY RIGHT, I DREW MY GUN AND PROTECTED MYSELF. Did I bleed, yes. Did I shoot him, no, did I loose my account over this, no. Is he going to jail for assault, yes. Is he being kicked out of the complex for ASSULATING THE MANAGER AS WELL yes.
> Am I going to jail for pull in my gun, NO.
> 
> I have carried a gun longer than most people have been driving a plow truck and own more guns than most have seen and in the many years I have owned and carried I have NEVER had to pull my gun. I can tell you it is not something I ever want to do again, and right now just re living the experience I am shaking as I am typing. it made me throw up after everything was said and done
> I have taught gun safety to all my family and go out of my way to make sure that my gun is NEVER SEEN IN PUBLIC so not to make others uncomfortable. I look for signs and promote proper gun handling, so to say that you "call BS and I made all CC people look bad"
> is a ******* joke. put yourself in the same position and what would you do.
> 
> As you said a few days ago Camden to doughboy, you don't know me don't, don't jump on me...........
> 
> done


Thumbs Up..............


----------



## banonea

Camden;2086325 said:


> Big difference between the two. Doughboy was just trying to troll me whereas I'm telling you that you can be charged with serious crimes if you continue to be reckless. You seem like a hard working guy and I don't want to see you go to prison over something as stupid as a parked car.


I appreciate your concern, and the Information, and trust me, there are things being done right now as we speak to make sure this never happens again there. I was in contact with my lawyer after it happen and he is handling it from her with the person, police, and anyone else that needs to be dealt with.

To anyone that may think I am acting like a dick or trying to sound like a "Badass", trust me , I am not, I don't need to, ask the few here that have met me. I am the most polite person on the planet and would give the shirt off my back in a blizzard if I thought it would help you, but when a worthless POS attacks me because they are to ******* stupid to move their car when they were told 2 days ago to do so, and then to be told how wrong I was for trying to defend myself after trying to defuse the situation and walk away, accused of breaking laws and ridiculed by other for simply doing what I thought was right at the time to protect myself, I get a "Little" cranky.......

For that, I apologize, now back to your friendly neighborhood weather blogThumbs Up


----------



## djagusch

So who's going to the mn green expo? Anybody for recert?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

At least the views are good here where we are eating


----------



## banonea

djagusch;2086337 said:


> So who's going to the mn green expo? Anybody for recert?


When is it?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2086354 said:


> When is it?


I think it's Jan 13th 14th and 15th


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2086362 said:


> I think it's Jan 13th 14th and 15th


Ware?........


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea;2086364 said:


> Ware?........


Mpls Convention Center


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;2086337 said:


> So who's going to the mn green expo? Anybody for recert?


When is it??? I suppose I should recert.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Shouldn't have slept from 4-8 this afternoon.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2086371 said:


> Shouldn't have slept from 4-8 this afternoon.


I did the same. More out of necessity from last night though.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;2086378 said:


> I did the same. More out of necessity from last night though.


Lol i slept from about 11 to 430 today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I didn't mean to. I was playing PS4 with my kid, next thing I know it's 8 pm.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Working nights sucks to get back on a normal sleep schedule


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Been looking for a used beat up truck for a while. I can't believe the prices on older 90's trucks with 250k-300k miles on them. Plus they all seem to say they need work. Anywhere from 2k-4k. 1/2 tons too.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;2086384 said:


> Working nights sucks to get back on a normal sleep schedule


Tell me about it. I slept until 11:00 today and it wasn't because of partying too hard. I can't fall asleep at a normal time. Once I'm sleeping I keep waking up a 3 a.m. as well.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2086391 said:


> Tell me about it. I slept until 11:00 today and it wasn't because of partying too hard. I can't fall asleep at a normal time. Once I'm sleeping I keep waking up a 3 a.m. as well.


Same here. I should probably head back to bed, then get up about 4ish and do my invoicing.

Headed to Wild Mountain tomorrow. Maybe that'll wear me out.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;2086390 said:


> Been looking for a used beat up truck for a while. I can't believe the prices on older 90's trucks with 250k-300k miles on them. Plus they all seem to say they need work. Anywhere from 2k-4k. 1/2 tons too.


I had three decent trucks at our auction.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2086390 said:


> Been looking for a used beat up truck for a while. I can't believe the prices on older 90's trucks with 250k-300k miles on them. Plus they all seem to say they need work. Anywhere from 2k-4k. 1/2 tons too.


How used, how beat up? Leaning more and more on selling my '01 with the straight blade and wings.

122k miles, regular cab, some rust on the driver's cab corner. Rebuilt tranny at 119k miles, fresh tranny fluid change (mostly from sitting) tires are 90%.

I'd like to get $7500. It's a 3/4 ton.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2086392 said:


> Same here. I should probably head back to bed, then get up about 4ish and do my invoicing.
> 
> Headed to Wild Mountain tomorrow. Maybe that'll wear me out.


I have my first of three hockey practices at 8a.m. tomorrow so I'm sure I will get back on schedule pretty quick. Or I'll fall asleep midday and stay up until 2 tomorrow night.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2086395 said:


> How used, how beat up? Leaning more and more on selling my '01 with the straight blade and wings.
> 
> 122k miles, regular cab, some rust on the driver's cab corner. Rebuilt tranny at 119k miles, fresh tranny fluid change (mostly from sitting) tires are 90%.
> 
> I'd like to get $7500. It's a 3/4 ton.


In the 2k-4k range. Needs to run and drive to town, pull a trailer around for each snow fall, for a couple years. Nothing fancy, or beat up enough to put a v salter on it and not worry about it rusting to heck


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;2086393 said:


> I had three decent trucks at our auction.


I know, was gonna bid on the 01, but missed the end for some reason


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2086398 said:


> In the 2k-4k range. Needs to run and drive to town, pull a trailer around for each snow fall, for a couple years. Nothing fancy, or beat up enough to put a v salter on it and not worry about it rusting to heck


Yeah, that's the other option I'm thinking with this '01. Unhook the plow, put some air bags in the rear and turn it into a salt truck and let it rust away.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;2086399 said:


> I know, was gonna bid on the 01, but missed the end for some reason


That one would have been perfect for a v-box. The plow was in great shape.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2086401 said:


> Yeah, that's the other option I'm thinking with this '01. Unhook the plow, put some air bags in the rear and turn it into a salt truck and let it rust away.


The '01 we sold was a 1-Ton Dually with airbags. Perfect set-up for a v-box.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2086403 said:


> The '01 we sold was a 1-Ton Dually with airbags. Perfect set-up for a v-box.


Mine's only a SRW. Either this option, or put my V on my 3500 dump I bought onto the 2500, use the 2500 more for plowing, then put a V-box in my dump. Or get a tailgate spreader for it.

But then I rust out a decent box and a decent truck that'll get used daily in the summer. I'd rather let this '01 rust away.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I have an old rusty 97 dump that I'd turn into a salt truck. It pulls a 6x12 trailer now which is an over kill, id like a smaller truck to pull it around


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2086325 said:


> Big difference between the two. Doughboy was just trying to troll me whereas I'm telling you that you can be charged with serious crimes if you continue to be reckless. You seem like a hard working guy and I don't want to see you go to prison over something as stupid as a parked car.


I wasn't trolling anybody...you were being a dip cafe if I remember right.

Oh and thanks for the reply on the cell sites.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2086405 said:


> Mine's only a SRW. Either this option, or put my V on my 3500 dump I bought onto the 2500, use the 2500 more for plowing, then put a V-box in my dump. Or get a tailgate spreader for it.
> 
> But then I rust out a decent box and a decent truck that'll get used daily in the summer. I'd rather let this '01 rust away.


If I were you I would throw a V-box in the '01. You gotta come up with an easier way to do salting. You seem to be going through a ton of bagged product.  Just imagine not getting out of your truck to get it all done.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;2086412 said:


> If I were you I would throw a V-box in the '01. You gotta come up with an easier way to do salting. You seem to be going through a ton of bagged product. Just imagine not getting out of your truck to get it all done.


Better yet, take the box off and put a flat bed on it.

Ideally I'd like to buy lwnmwrman 01. One of my favorite trucks made to date.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2086412 said:


> If I were you I would throw a V-box in the '01. You gotta come up with an easier way to do salting. You seem to be going through a ton of bagged product. Just imagine not getting out of your truck to get it all done.


It's not just putting a V-box on though, that's the easy part.

It's the getting a storage unit built, although I would probably just get a container hauled in.

First thing I have to check there is will my smaller tractor fit into the storage container.

Then, would by small tractor be high enough to load a V-box.

And yes, I realize that at $400 / ton (50, 50 lb bags) I could get by much, much cheaper if I ran 20 tons of bulk, which would last me, oh 2, MAYBE 3 years?

Seeing as next week I'll be getting pallet #6, I'm $2400 into salt so far. If I remember right, Northern's salt is about $100 / ton, bulk rate.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2086416 said:


> It's not just putting a V-box on though, that's the easy part.
> 
> It's the getting a storage unit built, although I would probably just get a container hauled in.
> 
> First thing I have to check there is will my smaller tractor fit into the storage container.
> 
> Then, would by small tractor be high enough to load a V-box.
> 
> And yes, I realize that at $400 / ton (50, 50 lb bags) I could get by much, much cheaper if I ran 20 tons of bulk, which would last me, oh 2, MAYBE 3 years?
> 
> Seeing as next week I'll be getting pallet #6, I'm $2400 into salt so far. If I remember right, Northern's salt is about $100 / ton, bulk rate.


Containers are super cheap to rent or buy. You have the space to have one that's what I would do


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2086417 said:


> Containers are super cheap to rent or buy. You have the space to have one that's what I would do


Like I said, I gotta figure out if my little tractor will fit inside, and then will it lift high enough to load a V-box.

It's in the shop right now, they had 4 recalls to do on it, and while it's there, the ECM fried on it. 

Outside of the Ferris mower I bought this spring, this tractor has by FAR had the most issues.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2086416 said:


> It's not just putting a V-box on though, that's the easy part.
> 
> It's the getting a storage unit built, although I would probably just get a container hauled in.
> 
> First thing I have to check there is will my smaller tractor fit into the storage container.
> 
> Then, would by small tractor be high enough to load a V-box.
> 
> And yes, I realize that at $400 / ton (50, 50 lb bags) I could get by much, much cheaper if I ran 20 tons of bulk, which would last me, oh 2, MAYBE 3 years?
> 
> Seeing as next week I'll be getting pallet #6, I'm $2400 into salt so far. If I remember right, Northern's salt is about $100 / ton, bulk rate.


Since when is 2500 pounds a ton?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2086421 said:


> Like I said, I gotta figure out if my little tractor will fit inside, and then will it lift high enough to load a V-box.
> 
> It's in the shop right now, they had 4 recalls to do on it, and while it's there, the ECM fried on it.
> 
> Outside of the Ferris mower I bought this spring, this tractor has by FAR had the most issues.


You need a deere


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2086422 said:


> Since when is 2500 pounds a ton?


I knew someone would catch that.

Fine, $350 / ton.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2086421 said:


> Like I said, I gotta figure out if my little tractor will fit inside, and then will it lift high enough to load a V-box.
> 
> It's in the shop right now, they had 4 recalls to do on it, and while it's there, the ECM fried on it.
> 
> Outside of the Ferris mower I bought this spring, this tractor has by FAR had the most issues.


You would probably have to build a little ramp to load. Almost positive that won't have enough lift height


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2086416 said:


> It's not just putting a V-box on though, that's the easy part.
> 
> It's the getting a storage unit built, although I would probably just get a container hauled in.
> 
> First thing I have to check there is will my smaller tractor fit into the storage container.
> 
> Then, would by small tractor be high enough to load a V-box.
> 
> And yes, I realize that at $400 / ton (50, 50 lb bags) I could get by much, much cheaper if I ran 20 tons of bulk, which would last me, oh 2, MAYBE 3 years?
> 
> Seeing as next week I'll be getting pallet #6, I'm $2400 into salt so far. If I remember right, Northern's salt is about $100 / ton, bulk rate.


I'm sure your tractor could load a v-box. Also, don't tell anyone but I keep our salt under a tarp.....and I'm not talking 10 or 15 tons.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2086370 said:


> When is it??? I suppose I should recert.


can you get your cert for fert their?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looking through the sales tax revocation lists, I see another local lawn / landscape company that had popped up in the last 4-5 years had their sales tax permit revoked, owing over $53,000.


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;2086397 said:


> I have my first of three hockey practices at 8a.m. tomorrow so I'm sure I will get back on schedule pretty quick. Or I'll fall asleep midday and stay up until 2 tomorrow night.


I am taking 3 of my shovelers and making them redo some sidewalks tomorrow on their dime because of mistakes. It will take some time but I will get them trained in.....Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;2086427 said:


> can you get your cert for fert their?


Fertilizer license you just apply for that online at the Department of Agriculture site.

The recertification is for spraying.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2086426 said:


> I'm sure your tractor could load a v-box. Also, don't tell anyone but I keep our salt under a tarp.....and I'm not talking 10 or 15 tons.


TractorData.com says my loader has a dump clearance of 67.4" Not sure that'll get over a V-box without a ramp like Polaris said.

Height with the cab is 84.6".

I see a ToolCat (what my school uses) is 81" tall. They have their salt in a container. They also have a ramp built to load their V-box.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2086424 said:


> I knew someone would catch that.
> 
> Fine, $350 / ton.


I was being a little smart alec, and giving you some cafe


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2086432 said:


> TractorData.com says my loader has a dump clearance of 67.4" Not sure that'll get over a V-box without a ramp like Polaris said.
> 
> Height with the cab is 84.6".


Not sure what my deere 3320 height is to dump, but it's about the same size as your kubota, and I know I could fill a v box with mine.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Cripes I still need 6 posts to hit 10k


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I need to go to bed ,but not really tired. Damn snow


----------



## jimslawnsnow

It takes 2 nights to get off track on sleep, and it takes 2 weeks to get back on schedule


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2086426 said:


> I'm sure your tractor could load a v-box. Also, don't tell anyone but I keep our salt under a tarp.....and I'm not talking 10 or 15 tons.


Are you US Salt?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2086432 said:


> TractorData.com says my loader has a dump clearance of 67.4" Not sure that'll get over a V-box without a ramp like Polaris said.
> 
> Height with the cab is 84.6".


That's it huh? What's it say for reach? Might gain some height by just not tipping the bucket all the way. Ramp would be no biggie though. If I had to guess we have a v'box on an F-450 and I think it would be around the 6' mark.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Where did everyone go


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2086398 said:


> In the 2k-4k range. Needs to run and drive to town, pull a trailer around for each snow fall, for a couple years. Nothing fancy, or beat up enough to put a v salter on it and not worry about it rusting to heck


I got one with a plow on it I am thinking about selling. the one I got from SSS that I repaired the frame on. 1997 Chevy 3/4 ton. western plow, 3/4 ton tires are 90% plow works good, duel battery for the sander. heater is a blast furnace strobe hard wired, rebuilt tranny last year shortly after I bought it from SSS. Motor is a 454 but surprising it gets good gas mileage plowing. Float in the gas tank needs to be replaced. Just did all the break lines in the rear. would work great for ya. I would like to get $4000.00, but would take $3500.00 cash


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;2086440 said:


> Are you US Salt?


You got me!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;2086441 said:


> That's it huh? What's it say for reach? Might gain some height by just not tipping the bucket all the way. Ramp would be no biggie though. If I had to guess we have a v'box on an F-450 and I think it would be around the 6' mark.


He must have edited his post. My deere 3320 lifts higher than the cab. The height to the top of the cab is 8 feet


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;2086442 said:


> Where did everyone go


Wait what?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2086443 said:


> I got one with a plow on it I am thinking about selling. the one I got from SSS that I repaired the frame on. 1997 Chevy 3/4 ton. western plow, 3/4 ton tires are 90% plow works good, duel battery for the sander. heater is a blast furnace strobe hard wired, rebuilt tranny last year shortly after I bought it from SSS. Motor is a 454 but surprising it gets good gas mileage plowing. Float in the gas tank needs to be replaced. Just did all the break lines in the rear. would work great for ya. I would like to get $4000.00, but would take $3500.00 cash


What happened to 5900 firm?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;2086447 said:


> Wait what?


Finally hit 10k

Why did I lose 800 posts? Was my post count off on my end? What was every one else seeing before this post?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2086441 said:


> That's it huh? What's it say for reach? Might gain some height by just not tipping the bucket all the way. Ramp would be no biggie though. If I had to guess we have a v'box on an F-450 and I think it would be around the 6' mark.


Yeah, reach with the bucket is 84", clearance of the dump of the bucket is 67".

I suppose I could just go get 3-4 tons and dump it on my cement slab I have.

Then load with my tractor, before I load it on the trailer when we need to plow.

It could be done, it's just easier right now to do it this way.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2086416 said:


> It's not just putting a V-box on though, that's the easy part.
> 
> It's the getting a storage unit built, although I would probably just get a container hauled in.
> 
> First thing I have to check there is will my smaller tractor fit into the storage container.
> 
> Then, would by small tractor be high enough to load a V-box.
> 
> And yes, I realize that at $400 / ton (50, 50 lb bags) I could get by much, much cheaper if I ran 20 tons of bulk, which would last me, oh 2, MAYBE 3 years?
> 
> Seeing as next week I'll be getting pallet #6, I'm $2400 into salt so far. If I remember right, Northern's salt is about $100 / ton, bulk rate.


$88.00/ ton in Wionna and they will deliver


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2086439 said:


> It takes 2 nights to get off track on sleep, and it takes 2 weeks to get back on schedule


To me that's the worst part about winter. I slept most of the day today. I'm dipping out to get my first meal sense about 4 yesterday.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;2086449 said:


> Finally hit 10k
> 
> Why did I lose 800 posts? Was my post count off on my end? What was every one else seeing before this post?


9,200.....I thought you were going nuts for a second.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2086450 said:


> Yeah, reach with the bucket is 84", clearance of the dump of the bucket is 67".
> 
> I suppose I could just go get 3-4 tons and dump it on my cement slab I have.
> 
> Then load with my tractor, before I load it on the trailer when we need to plow.
> 
> It could be done, it's just easier right now to do it this way.


How much can that dump truck hold being a 1 ton?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Jim, buy my 3/4 ton so I can buy...

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/cto/5381551874.html


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2086450 said:


> Yeah, reach with the bucket is 84", clearance of the dump of the bucket is 67".
> 
> I suppose I could just go get 3-4 tons and dump it on my cement slab I have.
> 
> Then load with my tractor, before I load it on the trailer when we need to plow.
> 
> It could be done, it's just easier right now to do it this way.


No, Its more comfortable this way since this is what you are use to not easier. Once you make the change you will think it was the greatest thing since sliced bread.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2086456 said:


> How much can that dump truck hold being a 1 ton?


Depends. Is it 3 am? Or 3 pm?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2086458 said:


> Jim, buy my 3/4 ton so I can buy...
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/cto/5381551874.html


I was just going to post that for you


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2086449 said:


> Finally hit 10k
> 
> Why did I lose 800 posts? Was my post count off on my end? What was every one else seeing before this post?


MJD has it in for you. :laughing:


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2086460 said:


> Depends. Is it 3 am? Or 3 pm?


There are a lot of 10' spreaders on Craigslist not sure if that's to much for that truck


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2086448 said:


> What happened to 5900 firm?


got my eyes on a plow, and cutting to a 3 man plow and 3man shoveling team. I worked a deal to drop the sidewalks on 9 accounts so I can doe all the no walks my self, have the shoveling crew do the big ones and resi", and fave a driver and a shoveler in the other 2 trucks and should me right and still have a back up truck with the sander


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2086463 said:


> There are a lot of 10' spreaders on Craigslist not sure if that's to much for that truck


Yeah, I seen those. Part of me says to just get my little hitch spreader fixed.

Then go get 3-4 tons and dump it on my cement slab, go get 20-30 buckets, fill those up, throw those in the back off the truck. I could use those to store at the townhomes in WBL as well, plus leave some onsite at places that want their doors salted, make some money there.

Then just dump the buckets into my current Boss tailgate spreader and save, oh, $250 / ton.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2086460 said:


> Depends. Is it 3 am? Or 3 pm?


That's how we roll!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2086429 said:


> Looking through the sales tax revocation lists, I see another local lawn / landscape company that had popped up in the last 4-5 years had their sales tax permit revoked, owing over $53,000.


Whoa... I also see a local company that still operates that had DBA that owes nearly 100,000! 

Whoa... and another over 100,000!

And like every Dickey's BBQ...


----------



## Camden

Lawnmowerdude - You can get super sacks filled with any amount of salt you want up to 2000lbs. If your machine can only lift 1500, fill them with that amount. The sacks are easy to move around, easy to store and are only slightly more expensive than straight bulk salt that you'd get delivered in a dump truck.

They were the answer to my salt storage/loading issues that I had for several years.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2086470 said:


> Whoa... I also see a local company that still operates that had DBA that owes nearly 100,000!
> 
> Whoa... and another over 100,000!
> 
> And like every Dickey's BBQ...


And that Diggers owes almost $600,000?

And a bowling alley in Owatonna that owed almost $300,000 in sales tax??

Crazy.

I try to figure out what some of the other companies did, and a couple still have working websites. I can't figure out how that works.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2086470 said:


> Whoa... I also see a local company that still operates that had DBA that owes nearly 100,000!
> 
> Whoa... and another over 100,000!
> 
> And like every Dickey's BBQ...


Dang I wish they were open right now


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2086473 said:


> Lawnmowerdude - You can get super sacks filled with any amount of salt you want up to 2000lbs. If your machine can only lift 1500, fill them with that amount. The sacks are easy to move around, easy to store and are only slightly more expensive than straight bulk salt that you'd get delivered in a dump truck.
> 
> They were the answer to my salt storage/loading issues that I had for several years.


There double the price of bulk. That would cost $100 more then a pallet to get the same amount of salt


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2086468 said:


> Yeah, I seen those. Part of me says to just get my little hitch spreader fixed.
> 
> Then go get 3-4 tons and dump it on my cement slab, go get 20-30 buckets, fill those up, throw those in the back off the truck. I could use those to store at the townhomes in WBL as well, plus leave some onsite at places that want their doors salted, make some money there.
> 
> Then just dump the buckets into my current Boss tailgate spreader and save, oh, $250 / ton.


That seems like a ton of work to go threw to shake some salt


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2086473 said:


> Lawnmowerdude - You can get super sacks filled with any amount of salt you want up to 2000lbs. If your machine can only lift 1500, fill them with that amount. The sacks are easy to move around, easy to store and are only slightly more expensive than straight bulk salt that you'd get delivered in a dump truck.
> 
> They were the answer to my salt storage/loading issues that I had for several years.


I've thought of that too, and use my big tractor to use them to load the V-box.

Biggest concern there, is currently, each storm, I've been spreading about 700 lbs of salt per run, on the stuff I'm authorized to salt on my own. With a super sack, the only way I would do that, is if I could lift over the top, slice the bottom and dump the whole sack in.

Last week, when I was getting the calls for all the extra salting, that would have worked, but normally, I would have 2/3s left over.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2086477 said:


> That seems like a ton of work to go threw to shake some salt


Which is why I just go get a pallet of bags, have it set in the back of my truck, throw the tarp over it, and call it good.

It has a canvas tarp, over the plastic it's wrapped in, in the plastic bags, it doesn't get moisture.

It just sits there all winter. Then when I need some at my townhomes I have another guy spread at, I drop bags off. When I need to do a walk, I just grab a bag, when I gotta salt a parking lot, it's still in the truck. BUT, it wouldn't be that much extra work to fill buckets.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Flavor Blasted Goldfish have now ruined the Original Goldfish for me. Why bother making the "old" style goldfish when the new ones are sooooo much better? Go.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2086483 said:


> Flavor Blasted Goldfish have now ruined the Original Goldfish for me. Why bother making the "old" style goldfish when the new ones are sooooo much better? Go.....


For old curmudgeons like myself that are set in their ways, and want to just have the same ol' same ol'??

Why change a good thing?


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;2086483 said:


> Flavor Blasted Goldfish have now ruined the Original Goldfish for me. Why bother making the "old" style goldfish when the new ones are sooooo much better? Go.....


Same here I can't do the cheddar ones After having the extra cheddar


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;2086476 said:


> There double the price of bulk. That would cost $100 more then a pallet to get the same amount of salt


That is a ripoff! Get them from Specialty Turf in Farmington and you will save a bunch of money. Up here they are $20-30 more per ton that regular bulk. The convenience makes it worth the extra cost.



SSS Inc.;2086483 said:


> Flavor Blasted Goldfish have now ruined the Original Goldfish for me. Why bother making the "old" style goldfish when the new ones are sooooo much better? Go.....


My daughter loves those but the constipate her so she only gets them once in a great while.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Well I like the new GFS... Look like a few inches of snow Friday


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2086484 said:


> For old curmudgeons like myself that are set in their ways, and want to just have the same ol' same ol'??
> 
> Why change a good thing?


Have you tried these things? I can't stop. I get the same feeling when salting a parking lot and not getting out of my truck.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2086488 said:


> Well I like the new GFS... Look like a few inches of snow Friday


Wait, What?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2086476 said:


> There double the price of bulk. That would cost $100 more then a pallet to get the same amount of salt


I don't know if the math is right on that... I thought the super sacks were like 200-250


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2086488 said:


> Well I like the new GFS... Look like a few inches of snow Friday


That sucks


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2086491 said:


> Wait, What?


No joke... 3.0 at 11:1... 6AM to 6PM Friday... Thumbs Up

I know it's just one run... just hoping...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2086493 said:


> That sucks


What the heck happened to you?!?

Piece of cake... weekend snow! payup payup payup


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;2086492 said:


> I don't know if the math is right on that... I thought the super sacks were like 200-250


Not even close to $200. I think if you buy one a time they are ~$120 but if you buy a lot of them the price goes down to around $100. I'm still using my truckload from last season so I don't remember the exact price but I remember being really happy with it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2086495 said:


> No joke... 3.0 at 11:1... 6AM to 6PM Friday... Thumbs Up
> 
> I know it's just one run... just hoping...


I'm always watching. 

It will get cold after that too according to euro.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2086498 said:


> Not even close to $200. I think if you buy one a time they are ~$120 but if you buy a lot of them the price goes down to around $100. I'm still using my truckload from last season so I don't remember the exact price but I remember being really happy with it.


I was talking Northern Salt... but those are really good prices!


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2086497 said:


> What the heck happened to you?!?
> 
> Piece of cake... weekend snow! payup payup payup


I was trying to go fishing that's all. There finally letting houses the size of mine out


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;2086500 said:


> I was talking Northern Salt... but those are really good prices!


GOTCHA! I've seen you guys talk about Northern's sidewalk salt so much that I think I'm going to give it a shot. My current stuff isn't anything special and I can't afford to revert back to Power Thaw which has only gotten more expensive.

They should give you guys commission!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2086498 said:


> Not even close to $200. I think if you buy one a time they are ~$120 but if you buy a lot of them the price goes down to around $100. I'm still using my truckload from last season so I don't remember the exact price but I remember being really happy with it.


Yeah that's way cheap. Northern is $253 for the mid grade salt they have. Or your $390 for a pallet of the same stuff


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2086502 said:


> GOTCHA! I've seen you guys talk about Northern's sidewalk salt so much that I think I'm going to give it a shot. My current stuff isn't anything special and I can't afford to revert back to Power Thaw which has only gotten more expensive.
> 
> They should give you guys commission!


I've done several side by side comparisons... Nothing compares to North Pro Plus at that price point.


----------



## SSS Inc.

So I NEVER eat breakfast but I crave pancakes at midnight. Go figure.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2086489 said:


> Have you tried these things? I can't stop. I get the same feeling when salting a parking lot and not getting out of my truck.


Hahahaha...whatevs.

Yeah, if I could get December's money in, figure out what's causing my Boss Tailgate spreader to jam, sell it, I would probably buy a V-box for now. Still waiting for about $18,000 for December. I started the month with $29,000 on receivables.  Remember, I'm largely contracts, so it's not like I got $24,000 in, then added $13,000 in work.

There are a couple spread around the midwest that would work, for $2500 or less.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2086492 said:


> I don't know if the math is right on that... I thought the super sacks were like 200-250


Super Sack of North Pro + is $257 +/-, Pallet of bags is $360, +/- then tax.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2086508 said:


> Hahahaha...whatevs.
> 
> Yeah, if I could get December's money in, figure out what's causing my Boss Tailgate spreader to jam, sell it, I would probably buy a V-box for now. Still waiting for about $18,000 for December. I started the month with $29,000 on receivables.  Remember, I'm largely contracts, so it's not like I got $24,000 in, then added $13,000 in work.
> 
> There are a couple spread around the midwest that would work, for $2500 or less.


Well I would start with the tailgate spreader. I once saw a really tiny v-box on this site. Might be perfect for ya.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2086508 said:


> Hahahaha...whatevs.
> 
> Yeah, if I could get December's money in, figure out what's causing my Boss Tailgate spreader to jam, sell it, I would probably buy a V-box for now. Still waiting for about $18,000 for December. I started the month with $29,000 on receivables.  Remember, I'm largely contracts, so it's not like I got $24,000 in, then added $13,000 in work.
> 
> There are a couple spread around the midwest that would work, for $2500 or less.


Dose your boss have a vibrator on it?


----------



## ryde307

Find a vbox, find another company that has salt and will sell to you. Before a storm you show up they load you and away you go.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2086511 said:


> Dose your boss have a vibrator on it?


Don't know... she went to bed an hour ago. 

Yes, I can spread salt or sand.


----------



## ryde307

How much salt do you go through in a season?
We used to use a shipping container and a toolcat. The toolcat could load most vboxes but it wasn't the easiest and you couldn't heap it up. Assuming tractor is similar. If you have a concrete pad just dump a pile throw a tarp over it build a ramp to load the truck with the tractor and away you go.


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;2086503 said:


> Yeah that's way cheap. Northern is $253 for the mid grade salt they have. Or your $390 for a pallet of the same stuff


Holy smokes that's expensive! Is it treated or just basic rock salt?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2086517 said:


> Holy smokes that's expensive! Is it treated or just basic rock salt?


The North Pro + is treated, rated to -10.

A little better than ThawMaster, but not as strong as PowerThaw.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2086517 said:


> Holy smokes that's expensive! Is it treated or just basic rock salt?


That's treated. The step down is basic rock salt and even that's $224 for a super sack


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

One concern I have with North Pro +, and I'll have to talk with Teresa about it, is the last couple pallets I've gotten, the coloring has gotten very pale.

One reason I ran NP+ was for the darker green coloring, so you could see it had been applied if anyone slipped and fell.

Now it's virtually the same coloring as the regular NP, and very hard to see if you spread it on anything with more than 1/16" of snow.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2086520 said:


> One concern I have with North Pro +, and I'll have to talk with Teresa about it, is the last couple pallets I've gotten, the coloring has gotten very pale.
> 
> One reason I ran NP+ was for the darker green coloring, so you could see it had been applied if anyone slipped and fell.
> 
> Now it's virtually the same coloring as the regular NP, and very hard to see if you spread it on anything with more than 1/16" of snow.


the pallet I just got was no different then the stuff I had left from last year. And in all honesty you use less salt with the + well worth the$50 more a pallet.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2086521 said:


> the pallet I just got was no different then the stuff I had left from last year. And in all honesty you use less salt with the + well worth the$50 more a pallet.


Really? Plus my middle two pallets didn't have chunks which my first two did.

I just figured the first two were left over stock, and while it pissed me off they were chunky, the middle two weren't.

Now this one has had chunks in it since the get go. Although they haven't been solid chunks, kinda like sugar that gets tacky. You just touch it and it just breaks apart 100%.

I'd drop the bags on the ground to make sure everything was broken up, but then the side seams want to break.

Maybe I just need to set them down and step on them once or twice.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I suppose, that 6 am alarm is coming early. Like I said, gotta try to get back on daylight hours.

Got the call earlier today, I've got 3 days of dump truck driving Mon-Wed if I'm available.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I see wxdave is trying to rile up the east coast now.


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2086488 said:


> Well I like the new GFS... Look like a few inches of snow Friday


Not really locked in on our area yet
But,

(@2-4 now) it has been very consistent on Jim though


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;2086499 said:


> I'm always watching.
> 
> It will get cold after that too according to euro.


you need to look at everything. ......
After the humidity spikes to 100% Wednesday
the high pressure sets in and we loose alot of humidity

It dries out when the high pressure sets in , Temps drop and we loose moisture on the northern side

Were dependant on the northern jet s.
attm


----------



## unit28

unit28;2086533 said:


> Not really locked in on our area yet
> But,
> 
> (@2-4 now) it has been very consistent on Jim though


gfs @.61 again on my metgen for minni
saturday.....oh boy


----------



## SnowGuy73

11° calm, clear.


----------



## CityGuy

13° and partly cloudy


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;2086533 said:


> Not really locked in on our area yet
> But,
> 
> (@2-4 now) it has been very consistent on Jim though


I'm all set if I can talk Doughboy into working again. Should be some easy stuff to move


----------



## CityGuy

Day 2 no smoking. Jittery and guts just a turning. Going to be a long day.


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;2086489 said:


> Have you tried these things? I can't stop. I get the same feeling when salting a parking lot and not getting out of my truck.


nice.............


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2086507 said:


> So I NEVER eat breakfast but I crave pancakes at midnight. Go figure.


Are you pregnant?


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2086571 said:


> Day 2 no smoking. Jittery and guts just a turning. Going to be a long day.


Was going to try starting the 1st.....going to wait till after a meeting on Tuesday


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2086561 said:


> I'm all set if I can talk Doughboy into working again. Should be some easy stuff to move


Depending on the timing I can....have a class on Friday.


----------



## qualitycut

I hope we don't get to much snow next week or in screwed.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2086596 said:


> Depending on the timing I can....have a class on Friday.


Sounds like after 6pm on friday. As these snows are going, it won't happen or it'll be Saturday


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2086601 said:


> I hope we don't get to much snow next week or in screwed.


You're in for a foot


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;2086587 said:


> Are you pregnant?


Isn't it wierd how pregnant women crave goofy stuff. My mother ate ice cream with pickles. My wife ate those hame, cream cheese with pickle things with one. Another she wanted Chinese food, and another she would puke if we came within a mile of a Chinese restaurant. I can't remember the other one


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;2086571 said:


> Day 2 no smoking. Jittery and guts just a turning. Going to be a long day.


you will be fine... you taking anything


----------



## albhb3

jimslawnsnow;2086605 said:


> Isn't it wierd how pregnant women crave goofy stuff. My mother ate ice cream with pickles. My wife ate those hame, cream cheese with pickle things with one. Another she wanted Chinese food, and another she would puke if we came within a mile of a Chinese restaurant. I can't remember the other one


musta been lucky with the first nothing at all


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2086603 said:


> You're in for a foot


Ha, it will probably rain supposed to be above freezing and I think its supposed to happen during the day as of now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2086625 said:


> Ha, it will probably rain supposed to be above freezing and I think its supposed to happen during the day as of now.


4-5" overnight, Friday into Saturday.










Temps right at 32 degrees.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We won't have much rain for at least the month of January.

January IS our snowiest month you know.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2086636 said:


> 4-5" overnight, Friday into Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temps right at 32 degrees.


Yea it will change its a week away.

And just figure half of what it shows if it happens sense thats been the trend all year


----------



## qualitycut

And kstp isnt even mentioning it yet.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's not too far away from going back south east again.










Looks like ice making weather after the snow. Just in time to pull the houses off 3 weeks later.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;2086636 said:


> 4-5" overnight, Friday into Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temps right at 32 degrees.


The worst timing for residential.

Everybody's at home Saturday staring out the window waiting for me to show up.


----------



## ryde307

Greenery;2086657 said:


> The worst timing for residential.
> 
> Everybody's at home Saturday staring out the window waiting for me to show up.


This is showing it done midnight Friday night. One of the better timings.
I am still waiting for a noon to 6pm storm. Or something that is a couple inches during the day ending around dinner.


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;2086607 said:


> you will be fine... you taking anything


Lozenges for now. Might need something stronger.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2086661 said:


> Lozenges for now. Might need something stronger.


Wife and i are going to try chantix. Anyone here tried using it?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;2086668 said:


> Wife and i are going to try chantix. Anyone here tried using it?


That's what got my MIL off........


----------



## ryde307

banonea;2086668 said:


> Wife and i are going to try chantix. Anyone here tried using it?


I don't smoke but a friend used it. He was able to quit with it. He did say he would have very vivid dreams. Not all pleasant ones.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

lwnmwrman22;2086669 said:


> that's what got my mil off........


tmi.................


----------



## Greenery

ryde307;2086658 said:


> This is showing it done midnight Friday night. One of the better timings.
> I am still waiting for a noon to 6pm storm. Or something that is a couple inches during the day ending around dinner.


Ha, I didn't look close enough, just read Friday into saturday.


----------



## albhb3

banonea;2086668 said:


> Wife and i are going to try chantix. Anyone here tried using it?


I'm pretty sure that's what my parents used 10 years back plus nicaderm? haven't smoked since


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2086643 said:


> And kstp isnt even mentioning it yet.


Those are the ones to watch. They talk up ones and they are a bust


----------



## qualitycut

This 903 cat is pretty sweet for plowing


----------



## unit28

One of the models shows some ice
Think it was gfs

Have to go back and look

If that happens
, add more compaction, take away ratio
Unless it stalls, or the next one comes in on its heels


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2086710 said:


> This 903 cat is pretty sweet for plowing


It hasn't snowed in days are you taking business lessons from lawnmower?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2086710 said:


> This 903 cat is pretty sweet for plowing


Whaaaa???? Someone else is still plowing AFTER I was done??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2086714 said:


> It hasn't snowed in days are you taking business lessons from lawnmower?


Dangit...beat me to it!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2086717 said:


> Dangit...beat me to it!!


By a whole 10 minutes


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2086714 said:


> It hasn't snowed in days are you taking business lessons from lawnmower?


Parking lotby airport. Has to go every so often clean out parking spots. All his other guys are hauling


----------



## unit28

Couple waves of precipitation near south central mn.
Minimum it's .7


----------



## unit28

Dgex is closer in.....


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2086726 said:


> Couple waves of precipitation near south central mn.
> Minimum it's .7


.7 of snowor moisture? Looks less


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2086636 said:


> 4-5" overnight, Friday into Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temps right at 32 degrees.


More like 3-4 with compaction on... although 4-5 sounds better


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2086643 said:


> And kstp isnt even mentioning it yet.


11 mentioned it last night


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2086733 said:


> More like 3-4 with compaction on... although 4-5 sounds better


Who uses compaction anymore??? Sheesh.....


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2086731 said:


> .7 of snowor moisture? Looks less


I was adding up those waves for precipitation totals over 24 hrs

So all of those blue dots combined with the pinks.


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2086751 said:


> I was adding up those waves for precipitation totals over 24 hrs
> 
> So all of those blue dots combined with the pinks.


So least amout is .7 inches of moistuer or snow?


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2086733 said:


> More like 3-4 with compaction on... although 4-5 sounds better


Between the cities and south, it'll be 3-6 till we get closer
Hopefully not to warm.
Barro line looks close, which means watch different levels for temps.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2086753 said:


> So least amout is .7 inches of moistuer or snow?


Just moisture, if it gets close enough and swings in


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2086753 said:


> So least amout is .7 inches of moistuer or snow?


Unit will 85% of the time be talking moisture. Then it's up to us to figure out ratio.


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2086754 said:


> Between the cities and south, it'll be 3-6 till we get closer
> Hopefully not to warm.
> Barro line looks close, which means watch different levels for temps.


Hopefully to warm for me and everyone else gets snow

Then again its a week away........


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2086757 said:


> Unit will 85% of the time be talking moisture. Then it's up to us to figure out ratio.


Figured just didn't see that much on there


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;2086758 said:


> Hopefully to warm for me and everyone else gets snow


This gravy train of seasonal money without snow goes only so far. We need snow otherwise less and less go seasonal. Then we will be hurting low snow years in the future.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2086757 said:


> Unit will 85% of the time be talking moisture. Then it's up to us to figure out ratio.


I'm @ .61 on one metgen and .37 on another
ready ......go

Both gfs, no joke

lol


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2086668 said:


> Wife and i are going to try chantix. Anyone here tried using it?


Tried it last time. Did not work for me.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2086758 said:


> Hopefully to warm for me and everyone else gets snow
> 
> Then again its a week away........


Two problems with it

ice north of us
Then
Ice south of jimbo


----------



## CityGuy

Bano or Ranger, looking at having to replace the front door. Just looking for a rough idea on cost of removal and instalation? I know door is us going to be about 500 roughly.


----------



## unit28

This is just probable winter precip......which looks highly probable attm


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;2086761 said:



> This gravy train of seasonal money without snow goes only so far. We need snow otherwise less and less go seasonal. Then we will be hurting low snow years in the future.


Im not worried about that. 90 percent of my accounts are year around and they are all monthly same price year around and wantit that way whether it snows or not. No surprises and they can budget. If people switched to all per time so be it. Only reason i plow is i have to in order to keep the lawn customers.

And only reason i dont want it to this week is my guy os on vacation or i could care less. I will take 2 2 inch snows a month.


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2086766 said:


> Two problems with it
> 
> ice north of us
> Then
> Ice south of jimbo


And snow in the middle?


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone been to burger jones? Trying it out tonight


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2086738 said:


> Who uses compaction anymore??? Sheesh.....


Well if you want to get psyched out by inflated numbers go ahead...


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;2086761 said:


> This gravy train of seasonal money without snow goes only so far. We need snow otherwise less and less go seasonal. Then we will be hurting low snow years in the future.


Very true... Need a good winter yet


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2086776 said:


> Anyone been to burger jones? Trying it out tonight


Love burger jones... white trash burger Thumbs Up


----------



## Greenery

djagusch;2086761 said:


> This gravy train of seasonal money without snow goes only so far. We need snow otherwise less and less go seasonal. Then we will be hurting low snow years in the future.


 I've plowed three times.... right on track in my opinion.


----------



## unit28

Light snow will occur from friday through saturday across the fa as this low pressure system lifts slowly northeast. If this does occur...several inches of accumulation are likely based on consensus qpf and a 10 to 1 snow ratio. There was good continuity with this system today between the gfs and ecmwf considering it is six days out. We raised pops some across southern mn for the late week period due to this continuity.



Not if.......imo


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2086770 said:


> Bano or Ranger, looking at having to replace the front door. Just looking for a rough idea on cost of removal and instalation? I know door is us going to be about 500 roughly.


$500 to $1000 depending on contractor and permit cost.


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2086804 said:


> I've plowed three times.... right on track in my opinion.


Ha. .. this....


----------



## banonea

Heading to Bill's area. The worst break down we had was the front diff on my 2000 silverado decided to detonate. Found a low mile one outside of LaCrosse for $175.00 vs $300 at the junk yard


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Just waited 2 hours in line with the 8 year old to do the ropes and zip lines at MOA. I'm not a fan of heights. Zip line wasn't as bad as I thought. The ropes. ......I'm not a fan


----------



## Camden

unit28;2086809 said:


> Light snow will occur from friday through saturday across the fa as this low pressure system lifts slowly northeast. If this does occur...several inches of accumulation are likely based on consensus qpf and a 10 to 1 snow ratio. There was good continuity with this system today between the gfs and ecmwf considering it is six days out. We raised pops some across southern mn for the late week period due to this continuity.
> 
> Not if.......imo


When it says "across the fa" what is that referring to?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;2086814 said:


> When it says "across the fa" what is that referring to?


Forcast area


----------



## djagusch

Camden;2086814 said:


> When it says "across the fa" what is that referring to?


Forecast area


----------



## qualitycut

Sent invoices on the 30th and already got 5 checks today. Pretty shocking


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2086827 said:


> Sent invoices on the 30th and already got 5 checks today. Pretty shocking


I got a few today as well.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Quality needs to start skiing. Just saying.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BTW 8" Friday morning from midnight to 6 am.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Speaking of mail. I never told my dad to pick it up while we were gone


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;2086770 said:


> Bano or Ranger, looking at having to replace the front door. Just looking for a rough idea on cost of removal and instalation? I know door is us going to be about 500 roughly.


just do it yourself, way easy to do save that money for beer


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

albhb3;2086840 said:


> just do it yourself, way easy to do save that money for beer


:laughing:


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;2086840 said:


> just do it yourself, way easy to do save that money for beer


They are easy but he's not moving that door alone


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;2086845 said:


> :laughing:


what for the cost of a sawzall blade he can have that out in 5 min and he can take his time and use the next 55 for putting the new in... then beer runThumbs Up


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;2086850 said:


> They are easy but he's not moving that door alone


I was thinking he would pull the door off first


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2086837 said:


> BTW 8" Friday morning from midnight to 6 am.


Easy Killer...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2086857 said:


> Easy Killer...


Well??? Meteo....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2086859 said:


>


I mean... I hope so... payup

but Unit was talking 10:1 or less ratios...

At least you turned compaction on Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2086859 said:


>


Yea yea. Check out them temps


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2086862 said:


> I mean... I hope so... payup
> 
> but Unit was talking 10:1 or less ratios...
> 
> At least you turned compaction on Thumbs Up


Yea closer to 5in

And a 12 plus hour difference than earlier


----------



## unit28

You guys don't have ptype on your metgram?


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;2086853 said:


> I was thinking he would pull the door off first


Hard to make sure it closes right then lol


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2086884 said:


> You guys don't have ptype on your metgram?


I see freezing rain for some.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2086864 said:


> Yea closer to 5in
> 
> And a 12 plus hour difference than earlier





qualitycut;2086895 said:


> I see freezing rain for some.


I'm still seeing between 3 and 6 of snow

My metgen dropped moisture 
QPF is .48
Showing some rain now

It'll all change


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2086919 said:


> I'm still seeing between 3 and 6 of snow
> 
> My metgen dropped moisture
> QPF is .48
> Showing some rain now
> 
> It'll all change


I know it will, by Wednesday it could be 2 states away


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2086884 said:


> You guys don't have ptype on your metgram?


No, I don't remember where that fancy one is you post from time to time


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2086919 said:


> I'm still seeing between 3 and 6 of snow
> 
> My metgen dropped moisture
> QPF is .48
> Showing some rain now
> 
> It'll all change


That was the one I was thinking of...


----------



## unit28

This one works......

http://meteocentre.com/models/get_m...s&mod=ncep_geps&run=12&var=std&lang=en&map=us

Just don't look at the 13th


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2086938 said:


> This one works......
> 
> http://meteocentre.com/models/get_m...s&mod=ncep_geps&run=12&var=std&lang=en&map=us
> 
> Just don't look at the 13th


Dont get it.


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;2086840 said:


> just do it yourself, way easy to do save that money for beer


Not that skilled plus I hate vinyl siding.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2086928 said:


> No, I don't remember where that fancy one is you post from time to time


IaState shows precip type! Scroll down.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2086962 said:


> IaState shows precip type! Scroll down.


Yea just not solid rain. Need to do some math to figure that out. Aint nobody got time for that


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2086964 said:


> Yea just not solid rain. Need to do some math to figure that out. Aint nobody got time for that


Yeah it does. If its not sleet, freezing rain, or snow the qpf shown is straight rain. Not that hard to see when it's raining.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

If the precipitation comes at night I bet it'll be snow


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2086966 said:


> Yeah it does. If its not sleet, freezing rain, or snow the qpf shown is straight rain. Not that hard to see when it's raining.


O guess i never look at it when its raining or in the summer.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2086968 said:


> If the precipitation comes at night I bet it'll be snow


And if it comes at all


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;2086957 said:


> Not that skilled plus I hate vinyl siding.


Depending on what kind of door you want and what style will dictate price. Looks like a 36" door with a 12" sidelight. With install cheap would be $1200. Medium price range 1200-2000 high price 2000+ the more fancy the door the higher the price. 
What's wrong with the door that's there now??


----------



## Ranger620

Wild look like crap but coyles goal was awesome


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2086969 said:


> O guess i never look at it when its raining or in the summer.


Well get it together Quality! Summer everything is flatlined. Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2086976 said:


> Well get it together Quality! Summer everything is flatlined. Thumbs Up


Lol i was more looking for a box that said rain


----------



## Ranger620

Goal. Wild tie it up


----------



## Ranger620

Cafe. Coaches challenge no more tie game


----------



## Ranger620

No review on this goal. Tie game again


----------



## SSS Inc.

Overtime. Let's Gº!!! √√√√√√√


----------



## Drakeslayer

I love the 3 on 3 in OT


----------



## Ranger620

Drakeslayer;2086990 said:


> I love the 3 on 3 in OT


Me too. Just don't like out odds. I think we're 1 in 7 or 8 now. Not our strong side


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;2086974 said:


> Depending on what kind of door you want and what style will dictate price. Looks like a 36" door with a 12" sidelight. With install cheap would be $1200. Medium price range 1200-2000 high price 2000+ the more fancy the door the higher the price.
> What's wrong with the door that's there now??


Bottom plate is starting to rot along with shoe piece of trim or 1/4 round. Plus its on its second set of foam stuff ( I can't remember what its called) around the door itself to seal it, since we have been here. 3 years.


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;2086996 said:


> Bottom plate is starting to rot along with shoe piece of trim or 1/4 round. Plus its on its second set of foam stuff ( I can't remember what its called) around the door itself to seal it, since we have been here. 3 years.


Weather stripping. Just came to me.


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;2086996 said:


> Bottom plate is starting to rot along with shoe piece of trim or 1/4 round. Plus its on its second set of foam stuff ( I can't remember what its called) around the door itself to seal it, since we have been here. 3 years.


With rot sooner is always better than later


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;2087003 said:


> With rot sooner is always better than later


Thinking spring.

I am also not sure why there is so much moisture on it all the time? Whole home humidifier is set at 60 % just like it says and that is the only door/window that shows moisture unless it is really cold out( below 0). There is always a small puddle near the shoe of the door and in the morning you can see the light coming around the door.


----------



## gmcdan

Probably needs new membrane installed . I don't like vinyl siding because it is loosely hung and the newer chipboard sheething isn't as tight as the old buildrite . just seems it would be easier for wind to push water through .

not my profession but being in trades for 35 years just an observation opinion . you see the wind remove/ unsnap vinyl siding makes you wonder how easy rain and wind can penetrate areas.


----------



## SSS Inc.

This is for you Quality.  IF THIS DOES OCCUR...SEVERAL INCHES OF ACCUMULATION ARE LIKELY BASED ON CONSENSUS QPF AND A 10 TO 1 SNOW RATIO. THERE WAS GOOD CONTINUITY WITH THIS SYSTEM TODAY BETWEEN THE GFS AND ECMWF CONSIDERING IT IS SIX DAYS OUT.


----------



## djagusch

Ranger620;2086974 said:


> Depending on what kind of door you want and what style will dictate price. Looks like a 36" door with a 12" sidelight. With install cheap would be $1200. Medium price range 1200-2000 high price 2000+ the more fancy the door the higher the price.
> What's wrong with the door that's there now??


When most guys look at this job I think we see remove the interior trim. Undo hinge screws going to the stud, Sawzall the rest of the nails, etc. Door frame should push out with some force (brick mold nailed ouside will need some love to get out). Clean the rough opening. Install the new door square, insulate the jamb space, install interior trim. Caulk brickmold edge. Depending on the door most are just primed so it needs paint sometime.

Am I missing anything? Old door disposal, new door handle, dead bolt.

Seems like 2 hrs of work if it goes smooth. 4 hrs of work if you hit bumps on the way. Plus dealing with the homeowner.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Uh Oh. ........


----------



## Doughboy12

djagusch;2087034 said:


> When most guys look at this job I think we see remove the interior trim. Undo hinge screws going to the stud, Sawzall the rest of the nails, etc. Door frame should push out with some force (brick mold nailed ouside will need some love to get out). Clean the rough opening. Install the new door square, insulate the jamb space, install interior trim. Caulk brickmold edge. Depending on the door most are just primed so it needs paint sometime.
> 
> Am I missing anything? Old door disposal, new door handle, dead bolt.
> 
> Seems like 2 hrs of work if it goes smooth. 4 hrs of work if you hit bumps on the way. *Plus dealing with the homeowner.*


He's Union so would expect it to take 8hrs...


----------



## Ranger620

djagusch;2087034 said:


> When most guys look at this job I think we see remove the interior trim. Undo hinge screws going to the stud, Sawzall the rest of the nails, etc. Door frame should push out with some force (brick mold nailed ouside will need some love to get out). Clean the rough opening. Install the new door square, insulate the jamb space, install interior trim. Caulk brickmold edge. Depending on the door most are just primed so it needs paint sometime.
> 
> Am I missing anything? Old door disposal, new door handle, dead bolt.
> 
> Seems like 2 hrs of work if it goes smooth. 4 hrs of work if you hit bumps on the way. Plus dealing with the homeowner.


You purty much nailed it. I call it a days work though. You know how that goes always something. Plus picking up of the door ordering the door. Maybe new 1 by on the thresh hold. Silicone under the door to prevent water from seeping in caulk around j channel. That's the way it should go unless door is slightly different size then you may need to mess with the siding.


----------



## Camden

We have a pretty nice house but our front door is somewhat plain so my wife and I were going to put in a nicer one this past summer. I was shocked by the prices. We found a nice wooden one made by Pella. 36" with one side light that was $2000!!! That's not installed either. I couldn't bring myself to do it.


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2087043 said:


> We have a pretty nice house but our front door is somewhat plain so my wife and I were going to put in a nicer one this past summer. I was shocked by the prices. We found a nice wooden one made by Pella. 36" with one side light that was $2000!!! That's not installed either. I couldn't bring myself to do it.


Same, well the door anyway.......3 years ago.


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;2087045 said:


> Same, well the door anyway.......3 years ago.


You went with wood door? How do you like it and did you consider any other style?


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;2087031 said:


> This is for you Quality.  IF THIS DOES OCCUR...SEVERAL INCHES OF ACCUMULATION ARE LIKELY BASED ON CONSENSUS QPF AND A 10 TO 1 SNOW RATIO. THERE WAS GOOD CONTINUITY WITH THIS SYSTEM TODAY BETWEEN THE GFS AND ECMWF CONSIDERING IT IS SIX DAYS OUT.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Awesome... wife won 600 on slots at Mystic and I won 700 on Draft Kings payup


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well loading up the sleds going south tomorrow


----------



## Polarismalibu

Jim do you know a place a guy could park to get on a trail in Owatonna? Or near by?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2087031 said:


> This is for you Quality.  IF THIS DOES OCCUR...SEVERAL INCHES OF ACCUMULATION ARE LIKELY BASED ON CONSENSUS QPF AND A 10 TO 1 SNOW RATIO. THERE WAS GOOD CONTINUITY WITH THIS SYSTEM TODAY BETWEEN THE GFS AND ECMWF CONSIDERING IT IS SIX DAYS OUT.


Seen that. But that was also before the last runs came out and totally switched out up.

And i heard this before and temps are going to be warmer. We will see.


----------



## unit28

unit28;2085172 said:


> Sorry.......
> 
> One is showing a moderate system coming from sdak, around the 7th
> Haven't really tried to pick out details yet.





unit28;2085975 said:


> What I can see
> Huge area of high pressure to send cold dry air into the region
> On the east side of it,...is where I m betting on greater odds
> Temps come back down on the 8th
> 
> So best chances are likely .....7-11 of January
> 
> Till someothing rules it all out there's precipitation on the low end but Temps due to the massive high pressure should be cc cold enough





unit28;2086809 said:


> Light snow will occur from friday through saturday across the fa as this low pressure system lifts slowly northeast. If this does occur...several inches of accumulation are likely based on consensus qpf and a 10 to 1 snow ratio. There was good continuity with this system today between the gfs and ecmwf considering it is six days out. We raised pops some across southern mn for the late week period due to this continuity.
> 
> Not if.......imo


Trending.........but precipitation issues, timing and qpf falls off into the cold sector


----------



## SnowGuy73

27° breezy, overcast.


----------



## unit28

.the 03.00z gfs has over an inch of qpf at kmsp...but less than 3 inches of snowfall accumulation. Meanwhile...kaxn also has over an inch of snow...with over 10 inches of snowfall. As of now...there is not an elevated warm layer...so dont anticipate freezing rain to be a problem. The weather type should be either rain or snow.


----------



## unit28

Channel 4 says rain


----------



## unit28

Rains on the ice later this week.......
One model is still hanging in there with me for sat am


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS has no significant accumulation.

AccuWeather has 2" Wednesday, 2" Thursday and 4.5" Friday.


----------



## cbservicesllc

House fire makes for an early wakeup call...


----------



## unit28

Making homemade butter this morning
And since SX3 mentioned pancakes, we're making lemon ricotta pancakes. Couldn't resist any more

oh boy


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2087108 said:


> House fire makes for an early wakeup call...


Si dose your phone ringing 15 cafing times by some random number


----------



## CityGuy

26° and cloudy


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;2087038 said:


> You purty much nailed it. I call it a days work though. You know how that goes always something. Plus picking up of the door ordering the door. Maybe new 1 by on the thresh hold. Silicone under the door to prevent water from seeping in caulk around j channel. That's the way it should go unless door is slightly different size then you may need to mess with the siding.


Plus inspection


----------



## banonea

Was going to post this the other day
Someone was asking about a deflector for a V plow. I made one the other day after spending 2 days dealing with snow on the windshield. $60.00 total in materials and 1 hour.


----------



## skorum03

banonea;2087124 said:


> Was going to post this the other day
> Someone was asking about a deflector for a V plow. I made one the other day after spending 2 days dealing with snow on the windshield. $60.00 total in materials and 1 hour.


Where did you get the rubber?


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;2087124 said:


> Was going to post this the other day
> Someone was asking about a deflector for a V plow. I made one the other day after spending 2 days dealing with snow on the windshield. $60.00 total in materials and 1 hour.


How thick is it? I hate when they blow up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;2087126 said:


> Where did you get the rubber?


Run to Fleet Farm. Back by the chicken and animal feed, they will have rubber belting for farm conveyors. Get the 10" wide material.

I'm sure that's what Bano has, about the same cost.

You'll need about 10-11' for an 8' plow. A little extra and he could have tied the middle piece into the side pieces.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2087129 said:


> How thick is it? I hate when they blow up


I and djaugusch use the Fleet Farm belting. It doesn't fold back when you're going down the road. We also have ours tied into the middle piece to give it more stability.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2087132 said:


> Run to Fleet Farm. Back by the chicken and animal feed, they will have rubber belting for farm conveyors. Get the 10" wide material.
> 
> I'm sure that's what Bano has, about the same cost.
> 
> You'll need about 10-11' for an 8' plow. A little extra and he could have tied the middle piece into the side pieces.


thanks!

I don't have a deflector on the Vxt and it made me crazy last weekend.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2087133 said:


> I and djaugusch use the Fleet Farm belting. It doesn't fold back when you're going down the road. We also have ours tied into the middle piece to give it more stability.


I may have to make one. They wasn't $265 for 10" or $380 for a 18" from western for the mvp3

I was going insane that last snow not having one


----------



## banonea

skorum03;2087126 said:


> Where did you get the rubber?


10" conveyor belt at Fleet Farm


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The biggest thing is you guys will need some 1" flat to run along the top, then drill out the holes.

You won't want to just try to run washers, it won't hold.

Look at Bano's pics, the silver metal across the top.


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;2087129 said:


> How thick is it? I hate when they blow up


It is about a quarter inch thick. It does blow up, but I'm going to put a wider piece of steel cuz I think that's where my problem is, with a slight downward bend. once I get that done I'll let you know if that cures the problem, the right now it is better than nothing


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2087132 said:


> Run to Fleet Farm. Back by the chicken and animal feed, they will have rubber belting for farm conveyors. Get the 10" wide material.
> 
> I'm sure that's what Bano has, about the same cost.
> 
> You'll need about 10-11' for an 8' plow. A little extra and he could have tied the middle piece into the side pieces.


You are correct on that. I'm going to change that down the road but I'm still perfecting the design


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;2087136 said:


> I may have to make one. They wasn't $265 for 10" or $380 for a 18" from western for the mvp3
> 
> I was going insane that last snow not having one


I literally have $80 in materials, $60 for the belt, $10 per side for the steel


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2087071 said:


> Jim do you know a place a guy could park to get on a trail in Owatonna? Or near by?


Cabelas truck parking? If you have a state park sticker we have a state park too that trails run by. Otherthan that or Walmart not really


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;2087139 said:


> It is about a quarter inch thick. It does blow up, but I'm going to put a wider piece of steel cuz I think that's where my problem is, with a slight downward bend. once I get that done I'll let you know if that cures the problem, the right now it is better than nothing


That's how the one from western is. The metal is curved around the top of the mold board


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2087138 said:


> The biggest thing is you guys will need some 1" flat to run along the top, then drill out the holes.
> 
> You won't want to just try to run washers, it won't hold.
> 
> Look at Bano's pics, the silver metal across the top.


If you have access to a metal brake, put a 5 to 15 degree bend & a 2" wide piece of 1/8 thick mild steel to keep the rubber from lifting when driving down the highway. While you are plowing, you should not have a problem. But when you're driving down the highway, mind tends to lift & block my headlights, but my plow headlights sit low on my plow


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;2087148 said:


> If you have access to a metal brake, put a 5 to 15 degree bend & a 2" wide piece of 1/8 thick mild steel to keep the rubber from lifting when driving down the highway. While you are plowing, you should not have a problem. But when you're driving down the highway, mind tends to lift & block my headlights, but my plow headlights sit low on my plow


That was my biggest worry. On the mvp3 the ends are so high there almost in the lights already when it's all the way up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;2087148 said:


> If you have access to a metal brake, put a 5 to 15 degree bend & a 2" wide piece of 1/8 thick mild steel to keep the rubber from lifting when driving down the highway. While you are plowing, you should not have a problem. But when you're driving down the highway, mind tends to lift & block my headlights, but my plow headlights sit low on my plow


Easier solution is to take some 4-5" long eye bolts and bolt them in on the top of the rubber flap, so they're pointed out the front of the truck.

They will hold the flap down. Use the same bolt that you're holding the flap down with, you'll just need some longer bolts to get through the eye bolt/metal flat/rubber flap/plow.


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;2087037 said:


> He's Union so would expect it to take 8hrs...


Once again I am NOT UNION.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2087150 said:


> Easier solution is to take some 4-5" long eye bolts and bolt them in on the top of the rubber flap, so they're pointed out the front of the truck.
> 
> They will hold the flap down. Use the same bolt that you're holding the flap down with, you'll just need some longer bolts to get through the eye bolt/metal flat/rubber flap/plow.


I thought about something like that as well, but didn't know how it would hold up to stacking snow


----------



## Polarismalibu

Wow Monday and Tuesday next week show a high of 4 for me


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;2087133 said:


> I and djaugusch use the Fleet Farm belting. It doesn't fold back when you're going down the road. We also have ours tied into the middle piece to give it more stability.


I did this once and it worked but was a little thinner than desired. Found this place

http://plowrubber.com/buy-online/snow-deflectors.html

It's the same stuff as the oem boss belting. Much cheaper and stays down better. I just bought replacement belting not a kit as I was replacing stuff. The kit seems like it would work without running everywhere for this or that.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2087138 said:


> The biggest thing is you guys will need some 1" flat to run along the top, then drill out the holes.
> 
> You won't want to just try to run washers, it won't hold.
> 
> Look at Bano's pics, the silver metal across the top.


This......


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2087108 said:


> House fire makes for an early wakeup call...


Nice to see that you are not the one hurt


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2087153 said:


> I thought about something like that as well, but didn't know how it would hold up to stacking snow


I didn't get a chance to call you back last night. I was posting on here when you called, but at MOA it was so loud I would have had to scream in to the phone, if I could hear you at all.


----------



## unit28

Wow......
Trending up 
Low pressure looks like it might stall


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://plowrubber.com/buy-online/snow-deflectors.html


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2087176 said:


> I didn't get a chance to call you back last night. I was posting on here when you called, but at MOA it was so loud I would have had to scream in to the phone, if I could hear you at all.


its all good, wanted to see if you were interested in this truck before I post it.


----------



## unit28

Gem is in line with the warm atms. levels. 
I had the warm sector above us around mille lac
and below Jims area into Iowa.

Just like last storm when I saw the 850mb level was warm in certain places.

I can see quite a bit of rain south, but when it wraps in the cold air off the high pressure. I bet it stalls and spins for awhile. 
Then it draws in cold air.

This is the gem model


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'll worry about it Thursday. Seems to me like we started looking at a storm 4-5-6 days out before, and even a day before there was talk of 18" of snow not too far away.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2087197 said:


> I'll worry about it Thursday. Seems to me like we started looking at a storm 4-5-6 days out before, and even a day before there was talk of 18" of snow not too far away.


Wait what? This coming from the guy who poat every link he can on a storm a week out lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2087201 said:


> Wait what? This coming from the guy who poat every link he can on a storm a week out lol


I did it to rile you, CB and go against the hypesters.

It's January. Time to move on.


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2087048 said:


> You went with wood door? How do you like it and did you consider any other style?


By same I meant I couldn't bring myself to buy one.


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2087139 said:


> It is about a quarter inch thick. It does blow up, but I'm going to put a wider piece of steel cuz I think that's where my problem is, with a slight downward bend. once I get that done I'll let you know if that cures the problem, the right now it is better than nothing


The bent steel is what the factory kit has...and half inch belt.


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2087143 said:


> I literally have $80 in materials, $60 for the belt, $10 per side for the steel


Free bolts, nuts and washers???


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2087214 said:


> Free bolts, nuts and washers???


From what I have seen of his garage he had plenty of bolts laying around


----------



## Doughboy12

lwnmwrman22;2087205 said:


> i did it to rile you, cb and go against the hypesters.
> 
> It's 2016. Time to move on.


ifify.............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2087217 said:


> ifify.............


It didn't need fixing. I said January because I meant January as in the days getting longer. February is right around the corner with highs in the 40's, then March we just wait for the big snows.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2087218 said:


> It didn't need fixing. I said January because I meant January.


Sorry I blew up....


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2087205 said:


> I did it to rile you, CB and go against the hypesters.
> 
> It's January. Time to move on.


Time to hook the plows up for Wednesday! Thumbs Up


----------



## IDST

I hauled snow on new years day from 22:00-08:00 then slept from 09:00-15:00 then went to bed at 21:00 and got up this am at 09:00. Finally feel normal


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;2087234 said:


> Time to hook the plows up for Wednesday! Thumbs Up


That would be better then Friday.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill Plager passed away I guess


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2087205 said:


> I did it to rile you, CB and go against the hypesters.
> 
> It's January. Time to move on.


What a Richard


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;2087237 said:


> That would be better then Friday.


No no no. Both days. :waving:


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2087136 said:


> I may have to make one. They wasn't $265 for 10" or $380 for a 18" from western for the mvp3
> 
> I was going insane that last snow not having one


Conveyer place south of your shop gave me some years ago for nothing.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2087234 said:


> Time to hook the plows up for Wednesday! Thumbs Up


Right on the bubble for Wednesday i see. Cafe me.

1 inch will work.


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;2087248 said:


> Conveyer place south of your shop gave me some years ago for nothing.


I get all of our rubber from a place in Burnsville called Larkster. They are also in Mankato. Great guys and they do a ton with belting. Sometimes I buy remnants at a discount. Great place for hydraulic hoses and fittings too. 5 Stars!


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2087252 said:


> I get all of our rubber from a place in Burnsville called Larkster. They are also in Mankato. Great guys and they do a ton with belting. Sometimes I buy remnants at a discount. Great place for hydraulic hoses and fittings too. 5 Stars!


http://www.larkstur.com


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2087173 said:


> Nice to see that you are not the one hurt


Thanks! It wasn't too big of a deal


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2087244 said:


> No no no. Both days. :waving:


This... Saw that trend this AM


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;2087244 said:


> No no no. Both days. :waving:


No no no. Trying to go fishing Friday they will finally let my truck and house out.

This will be the one time I don't want it to snow


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;2087260 said:


> No no no. Trying to go fishing Friday they will finally let my truck and house out.
> 
> This will be the one time I don't want it to snow


I hear ya. I'm not exactly set up too well to plow Friday-Sunday. My wife is headed north for a "girls" weekend. I'm left with three kids, 5 hockey practices/3 games.  I'm kinda screwed if it does snow.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2087260 said:


> No no no. Trying to go fishing Friday they will finally let my truck and house out.
> 
> This will be the one time I don't want it to snow


What lake? Mille Lacs has very few on it. No big ones. 
Our lake has zero.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2087260 said:


> No no no. Trying to go fishing Friday they will finally let my truck and house out.
> 
> This will be the one time I don't want it to snow


So far this would be second time lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

FWIW, now is the time to buy stuff on CL. Just scored a $1,000 set of knives for $150 because the gal didn't want them, didn't have a receipt and didn't want store credit.

Brand new,, unopened.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2087274 said:


> FWIW, now is the time to buy stuff on CL. Just scored a $1,000 set of knives for $150 because the gal didn't want them, didn't have a receipt and didn't want store credit.
> 
> Brand new,, unopened.


Hmmm.. Seems pretty fishy to me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2087275 said:


> Hmmm.. Seems pretty fishy to me.


Could be. knives from Williams Sonoma.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2087275 said:


> Hmmm.. Seems pretty fishy to me.


Im more curious what he was doing looking for kitchen knives of CL lol


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2087277 said:


> Could be. knives from Williams Sonoma.


These?........


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2087274 said:


> FWIW, now is the time to buy stuff on CL. Just scored a $1,000 set of knives for $150 because the gal didn't want them, didn't have a receipt and didn't want store credit.
> 
> Brand new,, unopened.


Sweet. I've got my eye on a 9-2 vxt on Craigslist. Maybe I can score that for a good price


----------



## qualitycut

So ps4 worth it? Got 430 in best buy gift cards to burn up


----------



## banonea

doughboy12;2087214 said:


> free bolts, nuts and washers???


add $3.00....... and technically yes, I reused the ones they bolted down the mole board with.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;2087275 said:


> Hmmm.. Seems pretty fishy to me.


x2 - Probably stolen from someone's front porch after they were delivered.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2087282 said:


> These?........


 I even had to meet up in your area.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2087284 said:


> So ps4 worth it? Got 430 in best buy gift cards to burn up


It'll keep ya from getting herpes or the clap.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;2087283 said:


> Sweet. I've got my eye on a 9-2 vxt on Craigslist. Maybe I can score that for a good price


I see there are a couple cheaper than mine.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2087281 said:


> Im more curious what he was doing looking for kitchen knives of CL lol


I look for everything on Craigslist before I buy retail.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;2087289 said:


> x2 - Probably stolen from someone's front porch after they were delivered.


I bet you're right. Who wouldn't take store credit for 6X more.?


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2087284 said:


> So ps4 worth it? Got 430 in best buy gift cards to burn up


If I needed to spend that kind of money I'd invest it in a 80"+ tv.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2087292 said:


> It'll keep ya from getting herpes or the clap.


Well thanks for the motivation... i think


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2087297 said:


> I bet you're right. Who wouldn't take store credit for 6X more.?


60 year old gal. Said she already had a "better set".

Offered $100 to start, said I've seen the same set on sale for $300.

Settled on $150 and met up at Southdale.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I've bought stuff that I was somewhat certain it might have been nonlegit. This gal didn't fit that stereotype.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2087274 said:


> FWIW, now is the time to buy stuff on CL. Just scored a $1,000 set of knives for $150 because the gal didn't want them, didn't have a receipt and didn't want store credit.
> 
> Brand new,, unopened.


Wife and I went to Wi to get some parts last night:

Front diff, $175.00 VS $300.00 = @ JY
Tailgate, $75.00 VS $250.00 @ JY
Instrument cluster $60.00 VS $200.00 if you can find one @ JY
Western controller $60.00 VS $300.00 new or $200.00 used on CL/EBay

$370.00 VS $1050.00payuppayup
Heading to Ham Lake to get a plow at 3 today. 2 to 4 year old fisher XLS, same as a western Wide out, Flex Fleet, use as a back up for my truck. Plow and controller for $2000.00. guy wanted $2500 for it, talked him down. little rust, but looks good otherwise. figure it is at least a $3000.00 plow payuppayup


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;2087297 said:


> I bet you're right. Who wouldn't take store credit for 6X more.?


Unless the person is a complete idiot, they could've taken the $1k in store credit and then sold THAT on Craig's List for at least $700.

Oh well, if Lawnmowerdude didn't buy it someone else would've. Right place, right time.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2087303 said:


> 60 year old gal. Said she already had a "better set".
> 
> Offered $100 to start, said I've seen the same set on sale for $300.
> 
> Settled on $150 and met up at Southdale.


That sounds a little more legit.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2087295 said:


> I look for everything on Craigslist before I buy retail.


same here.........


----------



## banonea

thinking of getting these for my truck, don't care about road noise, just don't want to be stuck anymore.......

http://www.ebay.com/itm/281873767634?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2087307 said:


> Unless the person is a complete idiot, they could've taken the $1k in store credit and then sold THAT on Craig's List for at least $700.
> 
> Oh well, if Lawnmowerdude didn't buy it someone else would've. Right place, right time.


I agree, but unless you meet at the store, how do you know the credit is legit?

There are also people that don't care about the money or the hassle.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2087298 said:


> If I needed to spend that kind of money I'd invest it in a 80"+ tv.


I already got a 60 and don't want to pay out of pocket. Want to buy a ar


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just like quality and the PS4. If he worked at it, I guarantee he could find a new one for under $200 from some kid that got one for Christmas, he already has an Xbox and decided he wanted to sell the PS4 he got as a gift either for some weed, one new games for the Xbox or gas money.

Might even be able to pay <$250 in BBY cards for one if he found someone gullible.


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2087311 said:


> thinking of getting these for my truck, don't care about road noise, just don't want to be stuck anymore.......
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281873767634?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


My experience mud tires suck in snow.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2087257 said:


> Thanks! It wasn't too big of a deal


All I knew was what the news said and that was that someone was injured


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2087315 said:


> My experience mud tires suck in snow.


Yes, too few psi


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hahahha..... Ragnar made some people mad.

:laughing:


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2087315 said:


> My experience mud tires suck in snow.


same here, but I did read some reviews and from what I have read these do good, but there wasn't many reviews.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2087315 said:


> My experience mud tires suck in snow.


Was going to say this too. 
Way too much surface area even with the open lug design.
Get a snow and ice tire if you want a snow and ice tire....


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2087313 said:


> I already got a 60 and don't want to pay out of pocket. Want to buy a ar


I have a brand new, never fired, in its original box Bushmaster AR. It's the original model before all the other manufacturers got into the game. I'd sell it for $1500.


----------



## qualitycut

Well the call of duty bundle was 350.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2087337 said:


> Well the call of duty bundle was 350.


Geez, I might even run and buy one


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You guys do know, if you all buy PS4s it'll snow every other day.


----------



## unit28

Toad choker. .......


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2087343 said:


> You guys do know, if you all buy PS4s it'll snow every other day.


Hey, whatever it takes...


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2087345 said:


> Toad choker. .......


Even here??? That's not going to make anyone happy... Except Quality... and Lwnmwrman


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2087345 said:


> Toad choker. .......


I said that the other day


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2087349 said:


> Even here??? That's not going to make anyone happy... Except Quality


He i said an inch of snow would be fine. You can get your 2 inches. Just this week. I have a back up driver but still.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2087349 said:


> Even here??? That's not going to make anyone happy... Except Quality


****ehem****


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2087365 said:


> ****ehem****


Good back up and look, happy?


----------



## andersman02

Finally bit the bullet and got xbox one/black ops 3


----------



## qualitycut

andersman02;2087370 said:


> Finally bit the bullet and got xbox one/black ops 3


Lol we both must have been equally bored today


----------



## banonea

what are we looking at for snow this next week?


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2087375 said:


> what are we looking at for snow this next week?


Probably just rain but Wednesday Fri


----------



## TKLAWN

I'm thinking 60/40 Vikes beat the Cheese tonight for the division title...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Texted all my guys to watch for snow on Wednesday and Friday.

One of my slower shovelers texted back that he's been with me for two years, shows up all the time (missed a couple of snows) does a good job (missed the same section of sidewalk last time that I told him about the first time that he missed) and that he thinks it's time for a raise.

I said really? You've missed the same section of sidewalk both times we've gone out, last year there were two storms you never returned my call on, and that over the last two seasons, you've worked at most, 120 hours, or roughly 3 weeks. I asked him if he would get a new job and ask for a raise after 3 weeks, how that would go over.

I haven't heard back.


----------



## BossPlow614

If anyone wants an early season deal, I've dropped the price of my Exmark Lazer Z mower/bagger/Dethatch rake combo to $5900. Would like to have it sold this week.

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/grd/5342896314.html


----------



## Camden

TKLAWN;2087380 said:


> I'm thinking 60/40 Vikes beat the Cheese tonight for the division title...


I'll give you that. Although, I hope they lose because I don't want to see Seattle come in here next week. I'd much rather take on the Redskins in Washington. Teddy is not a cold weather QB and while the temps in DC are still going to be chilly they won't be as bad as they'll be here.


----------



## Greenery

Camden;2087414 said:


> I'll give you that. Although, I hope they lose because I don't want to see Seattle come in here next week. I'd much rather take on the Redskins in Washington. Teddy is not a cold weather QB and while the temps in DC are still going to be chilly they won't be as bad as they'll be here.


 Just prolonging the inevitable......


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2087376 said:


> Probably just rain but Wednesday Fri


Doh kay, Paul Douglas.


----------



## TKLAWN

Camden;2087414 said:


> I'll give you that. Although, I hope they lose because I don't want to see Seattle come in here next week. I'd much rather take on the Redskins in Washington. Teddy is not a cold weather QB and while the temps in DC are still going to be chilly they won't be as bad as they'll be here.


Huh, not a cold weather qb. Do you not remember the last two home games?

I agree losing and going to Washington is definitely better.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2087263 said:


> What lake? Mille Lacs has very few on it. No big ones.
> Our lake has zero.


Farther north...


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2087266 said:


> So far this would be second time lol


Last time I just agreed with you on less snow. I haven't gone completely crazy I still want snow everyday but this weekend.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2087342 said:


> Geez, I might even run and buy one


No kidding that's not bad at all


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2087417 said:


> Doh kay, Paul Douglas.


No he says slush yo


----------



## qualitycut

My highs went up a few degrees for end of the week


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2087438 said:


> No he says slush yo


Oh....

I say all snow. :waving:


----------



## SSS Inc.

You guys do realize that NWS will wait until the last second before jumping on board with the next storm or two. Every time they take a little heat for being wrong they run scared. Wed. sure looks likely to me.


----------



## qualitycut

Cafe this game.


----------



## Camden

Seattle is crushing Arizona. We DO NOT want these guys coming here next weekend. I can't believe how easy they are making this look.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2087452 said:


> You guys do realize that NWS will wait until the last second before jumping on board with the next storm or two. Every time they take a little heat for being wrong they run scared. Wed. sure looks likely to me.


Yea heard that before 

They go all in right away evey storm


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2087446 said:


> Oh....
> 
> I say all snow. :waving:


Both Wednesday and Friday? Doubt it. We shouldn'thave had any rain this winter according to you


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;2087454 said:


> Cafe this game.


Haha, all those little chits that play that game are good huh..

All you guys need to pick up nhl 16, we can put a team together.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2087354 said:


> I said that the other day


Till it stalls.....
this is where the high pressure I've seen sets in.

if it catches the last bit of moisture 
ratios will skyrocket

There's also the 13th when the super cold air will be in


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

GOOOAAALLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!


panthers. 27 seconds in.


----------



## CityGuy

Well that didn't take long


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;2087460 said:


> Haha, all those little chits that play that game are good huh..
> 
> All you guys need to pick up nhl 16, we can put a team together.


Hey, I got 16.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;2087460 said:


> Haha, all those little chits that play that game are good huh..
> 
> All you guys need to pick up nhl 16, we can put a team together.


I just played that on New Years. Talk about realistic


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2087460 said:


> Haha, all those little chits that play that game are good huh..
> 
> All you guys need to pick up nhl 16, we can put a team together.


Grabbed madden were out of nhl. Thats the next 1


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2087479 said:


> Grabbed madden were out of nhl. Thats the next 1


Madden is good too. Graphics took a big step up this year now that they are figuring out the new technology


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2087472 said:


> GOOOAAALLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> panthers. 27 seconds in.


They are good


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2087480 said:


> Madden is good too. Graphics took a big step up this year now that they are figuring out the new technology


Ha i just looked grabbed 15 by accident good thing i didnt open it yet


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Quality- once you figure out what's going on, sometimes you'll get in a lobby and it seems like not matter what you do, you're a half second behind the guy shooting you. After the match, back out and join another lobby.

They say it isn't so, but without a doubt, there are times (not often) where other players are 1/4-1/2 second ahead of you.


----------



## qualitycut

I have highs of 35-38 for Thursday and Friday


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2087484 said:


> Quality- once you figure out what's going on, sometimes you'll get in a lobby and it seems like not matter what you do, you're a half second behind the guy shooting you. After the match, back out and join another lobby.
> 
> They say it isn't so, but without a doubt, there are times (not often) where other players are 1/4-1/2 second ahead of you.


I noticed that. I gave up for now. Headed to cowboy jacks


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2087486 said:


> Headed to cowboy jacks


Their fish tacos are amazing. I don't go to that place enough...


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2087461 said:


> Till it stalls.....
> this is where the high pressure I've seen sets in.
> 
> if it catches the last bit of moisture
> ratios will skyrocket
> 
> There's also the 13th when the super cold air will be in


Can snow all it wants on the 13th


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2087488 said:


> Their fish tacos are amazing. I don't go to that place enough...


I remember you saying that. Probably hoing to try them


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;2087488 said:


> Their fish tacos are amazing. I don't go to that place enough...


I like the pan fried sunnies and the potato skins


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2087489 said:


> Can snow all it wants on the 13th


Yep I agree


----------



## CityGuy

Anybody else losing color on the Wild game from time to time or is my tv craping out?


----------



## Camden

CityGuy;2087498 said:


> Anybody else losing color on the Wild game from time to time or is my tv craping out?


No issues here.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2087498 said:


> Anybody else losing color on the Wild game from time to time or is my tv craping out?


If you need 1 best buy has a 60 in Samsung smart tv 999


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2087509 said:


> If you need 1 best buy has a 60 in Samsung smart tv 999


Check Craigslist first.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2087452 said:


> You guys do realize that NWS will wait until the last second before jumping on board with the next storm or two. Every time they take a little heat for being wrong they run scared. Wed. sure looks likely to me.


They have already updated their min, likely, max maps... Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2087514 said:


> They have already updated their min, likely, max maps... Thumbs Up


How did I miss that? Can't find them..........

Found them....EDIT

Edit#2 Kinda light I think.

Edit#3 Midnight to 7:00p.m. ...... Weird


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goalllllllllllllll


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2087523 said:


> How did I miss that? Can't find them..........
> 
> Found them....EDIT
> 
> Edit#2 Kinda light I think.
> 
> Edit#3 Midnight to 7:00p.m. ...... Weird


Where at? .....


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;2087508 said:


> No issues here.


It's just the play area, not the score box. Hmmmm. No other channels doing it so not my tv.


----------



## SSS Inc.

http://www.weather.gov/mpx/winter


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2087552 said:


> http://www.weather.gov/mpx/winter


Thanks, they could have just 1 map to say a inch or less lol
Hoping for 1 inch all per time and i can do them myself and my guy will lose part of his bonus. So would be about a 700 dollar snowfall and 3 hours or so of work


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2087556 said:


> Thanks, they could have just 1 map to say a inch or less lol


Seriously. The problem with the map is that it stops at 7 p.m. Might not include the whole storm???? So now why is the GFS, NAM and the ECMWF all showing a couple inches+? What's a guy to think.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2087562 said:


> Seriously. The problem with the map is that it stops at 7 p.m. Might not include the whole storm???? So now why is the GFS, NAM and the ECMWF all showing a couple inches+? What's a guy to think.


I would assume that they are thinking thats the main time frame? As far as gfs nam we know how well those have done when its around freezing


----------



## qualitycut

Right now the best chance is Wednesday imo


----------



## andersman02

qualitycut;2087570 said:


> Right now the best chance is Wednesday imo


Hope so, got a condo rented in lutsen for the weekend


----------



## qualitycut

andersman02;2087572 said:


> Hope so, got a condo rented in lutsen for the weekend


Yea cafe winter....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It'll snow Wednesday. They MIGHT have my little tractor ready by then.

Contemplating on trading it in for a tractor the next size up. Tired of all these little issues. They don't have the issues on the L series.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2087570 said:


> Right now the best chance is Wednesday imo


I like your thinking


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2087586 said:


> It'll snow Wednesday. They MIGHT have my little tractor ready by then.
> 
> Contemplating on trading it in for a tractor the next size up. Tired of all these little issues. They don't have the issues on the L series.


Is the next size up less tippy? If so I would do it


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;2087593 said:


> Is the next size up less tippy? If so I would do it


Maybe it will have training wheels


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2087597 said:


> Maybe it will have training wheels


Or come with a capable operator


----------



## Doughboy12

Well that was embarrassing.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2087523 said:


> How did I miss that? Can't find them..........
> 
> Found them....EDIT
> 
> Edit#2 Kinda light I think.
> 
> Edit#3 Midnight to 7:00p.m. ...... Weird


The Winter page is pretty constant on my open tabs now days... Thumbs Up

Yeah, might as well have been midnight to midnight really...

The max map looks more on target


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2087556 said:


> Thanks, they could have just 1 map to say a inch or less lol
> Hoping for 1 inch all per time and i can do them myself and my guy will lose part of his bonus. So would be about a 700 dollar snowfall and 3 hours or so of work


Hopefully that's the guy that's out of town to not get his bonus... hahaha


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2087562 said:


> Seriously. The problem with the map is that it stops at 7 p.m. Might not include the whole storm???? So now why is the GFS, NAM and the ECMWF all showing a couple inches+? What's a guy to think.


Maybe we're using the wrong ratios?


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2087610 said:


> Hopefully that's the guy that's out of town to not get his bonus... hahaha


Huh?.........?


----------



## CityGuy

Well the wild don't look good. Might have to flip the channel.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2087611 said:


> Maybe we're using the wrong ratios?


They have been off every storm by alot when its close to thr freezing mark


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2087612 said:


> Huh?.........?


The guy you were talking about not getting his bonus... Hopefully that's the guy that's out of town and not you saying if it's just an inch, you'll plow instead and he won't get his bonus... haha


----------



## qualitycut

Fish tacos were decent. I had the best fish and best shrimp tacos when i was in st johns and its hard to compare


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2087620 said:


> The guy you were talking about not getting his bonus... Hopefully that's the guy that's out of town and not you saying if it's just an inch, you'll plow instead and he won't get his bonus... haha


Yea i give him a bonus if he makes every 2 in and a separate if he makes every 1 inch.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Wow... didn't see that coming!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Nice Fake!!!!!!!


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2087622 said:


> Fish tacos were decent. I had the best fish and best shrimp tacos when i was in st johns and its hard to compare


Glad you tried them. I agree that fresh fish tacos are better than what you'll get here but they're still way above average.

Skol!


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2087636 said:


> Glad you tried them. I agree that fresh fish tacos are better than what you'll get here but they're still way above average.
> 
> Skol!


Yes and I posted this before i got to the 3rd one. Took the tomatoes off way better


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2087635 said:


> Nice Fake!!!!!!!


Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2087635 said:


> Nice Fake!!!!!!!


Your used to that huh


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2087640 said:


> Your used to that huh


Um....Wait What?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2087644 said:


> Um....Wait What?


Lol nothing


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2087645 said:


> Lol nothing


I'm pretty sure I got it.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2087651 said:


> I'm pretty sure I got it.


So it wasn't a fake then?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;2087662 said:


> So it wasn't a fake then?


I didn't get it.  I thought I had it but I was wrong.


----------



## banonea

Got the new to me plow. I rhink i got a great deal. Guy boughy a new plow and it has sit all year. pic in the morning when it is light.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I sure hope we keep running up the middle on every first and second down.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2087651 said:



> I'm pretty sure I got it.


Sorry rick


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2087662 said:


> So it wasn't a fake then?


Lol you get it


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2087677 said:


> I sure hope we keep running up the middle on every first and second down.


When GB goes ahead he will start throwing it out of bounds on first and second down. Will you be happy then?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Whaaà???? A pass on first down??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So NWS says significant accumulations are 6" or greater.

So when they say "no significant accumulations expected" they are talking 6"+.


Which I'm kinda surprised about because I would argue 3" would be "significant".


----------



## banonea

Time for bed, get up at 3 and go move some snow till about 7 then take my *****e$ ti fix sidewalks........


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2087684 said:


> So NWS says significant accumulations are 6" or greater.
> 
> So when they say "no significant accumulations expected" they are talking 6"+.
> 
> Which I'm kinda surprised about because I would argue 3" would be "significant".


Exactly. They keep saying no significant accumulation. Well fine but how about 2-3"??


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2087684 said:


> So NWS says significant accumulations are 6" or greater.
> 
> So when they say "no significant accumulations expected" they are talking 6"+.
> 
> Which I'm kinda surprised about because I would argue 3" would be "significant".


Anything over 1 is significant. Snow wise


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2087683 said:


> Whaaà???? A pass on first down??


Well that was short lived.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2087683 said:


> Whaaà???? A pass on first down??


Frenchy!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2087688 said:


> Exactly. They keep saying no significant accumulation. Well fine but how about 2-3"??


Yeah, I think 2-3" is just as significant as 6".

I don't see how 6" screws up life any more than 2-3".


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2087697 said:


> Yeah, I think 2-3" is just as significant as 6".
> 
> I don't see how 6" screws up life any more than 2-3".


I would much rather shovel 2-3" than 6"


----------



## Doughboy12

Bingo......
This guy can't throw deep to save his life.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2087697 said:


> Yeah, I think 2-3" is just as significant as 6".
> 
> I don't see how 6" screws up life any more than 2-3".


This is why I question their Wed. forecast. Info says snow and they don't say much but nothing significant. They should have a snowplowers forecast.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2087697 said:


> Yeah, I think 2-3" is just as significant as 6".
> 
> I don't see how 6" screws up life any more than 2-3".


You know nothing about prison


----------



## SSS Inc.

Kink the fieldgoal!!! Should have call TO at 4 seconds.


----------



## SSS Inc.

What the hell.


----------



## Doughboy12

That has to be the dumbest thing I have ever seen in pro sports.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;2087709 said:


> That has to be the dumbest thing I have ever seen in pro sports.


Ya think...... Terrible.


----------



## Camden

Had to check in here to make sure I'm not the only one who was like "WTF are they doing???". Glad to see I'm not crazy...


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2087716 said:


> Ya think...... Terrible.


Hard to draw the other team offsides when you don't say "hike hike".


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2087718 said:


> Had to check in here to make sure I'm not the only one who was like "WTF are they doing???". Glad to see I'm not crazy...


Not sure this is the best place to test that...... :laughing:


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;2087700 said:


> Bingo......
> This guy can't throw deep to save his life.


You aren't kidding. He is barely average.

You know what I think they should do? They should trade for Philip Rivers while Teddy holds a clipboard. Rivers is nearing the end of his career but he can still sling the ball down the field and AP will give him the running game he needs. We'd be Super Bowl favorites if he came here.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;2087709 said:


> That has to be the dumbest thing I have ever seen in pro sports.


What happened? I went to put the kids to bed.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Camden;2087722 said:


> You aren't kidding. He is barely average.
> 
> You know what I think they should do? They should trade for Philip Rivers while Teddy holds a clipboard. Rivers is nearing the end of his career but he can still sling the ball down the field and AP will give him the running game he needs. We'd be Super Bowl favorites if he came here.


Norv used to be his coach!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2087684 said:


> So NWS says significant accumulations are 6" or greater.
> 
> So when they say "no significant accumulations expected" they are talking 6"+.
> 
> Which I'm kinda surprised about because I would argue 3" would be "significant".


Haha, saw your post... They also said 6 was low end for warning, not 8...


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2087724 said:


> What happened? I went to put the kids to bed.


Another pass that didn't work. Call time out on 4th down with 15 seconds left and out of field goal range. Come to the line with the offense and wait for the play clock to run out while just standing there.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2087690 said:


> Anything over 1 is significant.  Snow wise


Not to NWS apparently... so when they say nothing significant, it just means less than 6


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;2087725 said:


> Nora used to be his coach!


YES! I didn't even think about that angle. Maybe Rivers would be happy to come here?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Nice punt!!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2087728 said:


> Not to NWS apparently... so when they say nothing significant, it just means less than 6


I know im talking in my eyes lol


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2087726 said:


> Haha, saw your post... They also said 6 was low end for warning, not 8...


Honestly i always thought it was 6".


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;2087727 said:


> Another pass that didn't work. Call time out on 4th down with 15 seconds left and out of field goal range. Come to the line with the offense and wait for the play clock to run out while just standing there.


Doesn't sound like a good play


----------



## Doughboy12

Touchdown..........???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2087732 said:


> Honestly i always thought it was 6".


Samesies....


----------



## Doughboy12

Where to hide my HGH...
(Said in the Payton Manning Nationwide chant.)


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2087736 said:


> Samesies....


Yep........


----------



## Doughboy12

Did I see flurries in GB???


----------



## Polarismalibu

Shovelers complaining about money and it hasn't even been a week. Not sure how they think payroll changes in the winter at all


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2087742 said:


> Shovelers complaining about money and it hasn't even been a week. Not sure how they think payroll changes in the winter at all


At least yours aren't asking for a raise when they're already getting $20 / hour.


----------



## Ranger620

I see Denver deflated new England's hopes of a number 1 seed. 

See what I did there


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2087742 said:


> Shovelers complaining about money and it hasn't even been a week. Not sure how they think payroll changes in the winter at all


My payroll gets ran Tuesday and they get paid every friday.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Don't know why it took me so long to check the forecast discussion...

Talking p-type issues, rain, and ratios less than 10... some in the 5-8:1 range if that...


----------



## SSS Inc.

What was he doing????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Drakeslayer

What just happened?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2087744 said:


> At least yours aren't asking for a raise when they're already getting $20 / hour.


We could be lucky and have ******* like bano and pay them 8 a hr


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2087747 said:


> My payroll gets ran Tuesday and they get paid every friday.


Same......


----------



## SSS Inc.

Nice spiral with the left hand though.


----------



## Doughboy12

He should figure out how to throw right handed before he tries left handed.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Don't turn the meteogram to 5:1 if you want snow...


----------



## Ranger620

Time for a pick 6 from smith


----------



## SSS Inc.

YOu have to pay attention to the details.

/OUTLOOK FOR KMSP/
TUE...VFR. WINDS S 8-16 KTS.
WED...VFR. CHANCE MVFR/*-SN*. WINDS 5-12 KTS.
THU...VFR. CHANCE MVFR/_*-SN.*_ WINDS SE 5-10 KTS.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2087756 said:


> Don't turn the meteogram to 5:1 if you want snow...


Why 5:1?....


----------



## Ranger620

Well that will work too


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2087759 said:


> Why 5:1?....


Just going with the lowest value I saw in the forecast discussion


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2087762 said:


> Just going with the lowest value I saw in the forecast discussion


Man thats not even snow thats pure concrete holy


----------



## Doughboy12

Adrian leaving the sidelines........


----------



## qualitycut

Im pissed, i tried depositing 500 on bovada and wouldn't let me if they win i would have won a cafe ton


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2087764 said:


> Man thats not even snow thats pure concrete holy


Whoa whoa whoa. Lets not all jump on CB's ratio train.


----------



## Doughboy12

Love it.......snot rocket on National TV. Way to go coach. Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2087767 said:


> Whoa whoa whoa. Lets not all jump on CB's ratio train.


Im not. 0:1 

Sss you ever buy a wideout?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2087770 said:


> Im not. 0:1
> 
> Sss you ever buy a wideout?


We're truck shopping for SSS Sr. Once we get one the Wideout will be the choice.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2087770 said:


> Im not. 0:1
> 
> Sss you ever buy a wideout?


He can try mine out when he comes to measure our lot this week:waving:


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2087771 said:


> We're truck shopping for SSS Sr. Once we get one the Wideout will be the choice.


You ever try one yet?

Its so much faster than the blizzard


----------



## Doughboy12

I called that....it's a set play.


----------



## Doughboy12

Roahds looked like a little girl on that play. Nice try.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;2087777 said:


> I called that....it's a set play.


Which play did you call?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;2087772 said:


> He can try mine out when he comes to measure our lot this week:waving:


Oh snap! I'm really bad with bid requests over social media. 



qualitycut;2087773 said:


> You ever try one yet?
> 
> Its so much faster than the blizzard


No, I am still waiting for you to come out to our shop.  We will by one whether we try it or not.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Cafe. Truck went threw on red


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2087767 said:


> Whoa whoa whoa. Lets not all jump on CB's ratio train.


Just going worst case scenario on the bit... I hope we get 2 pushes this week!


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2087782 said:


> Which play did you call?


Rodgers run up the middle.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2087783 said:


> Oh snap! I'm really bad with bid requests over social media.
> 
> No, I am still waiting for you to come out to our shop.  We will by one whether we try it or not.


Well let me know. When you try it you will want it more. Im going to upgrade the blizzard next year.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2087784 said:


> Cafe. Truck went threw on red


Ha was waiting for that. 2 weeks ago people were stranded


----------



## qualitycut

So of anyone is looking for a blizzard plow let me know


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2087790 said:


> So of anyone is looking for a blizzard plow let me know


Let me know. I obviously have a few trucks that will run Blizzards for awhile.


----------



## Doughboy12

If they go 3 and out this time it's over............ Calling it. GB wins.

Edit: If they fumble the kick off...............same deal.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Polarismalibu;2087784 said:


> Cafe. Truck went threw on red


Sell the ice castle and buy a clam!


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2087788 said:


> Ha was waiting for that. 2 weeks ago people were stranded


They drove over a pressure ridge. 14" of ice dose you no good on a ridge


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;2087795 said:


> Sell the ice castle and buy a clam!


I have one of those too


----------



## SSS Inc.

Are you kidding me????


----------



## qualitycut

I just yelled dont fumble 3 seconds before never fails


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2087799 said:


> I just yelled dont fumble 3 seconds before never fails


Dangit Don't yell stuff like that!


----------



## skorum03

So we going to piss this one away or what?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2087798 said:


> Are you kidding me????


Akways happens on those long runs. They are not used to it and forget about holding the ball


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2087799 said:


> I just yelled dont fumble 3 seconds before never fails


We all did.


----------



## skorum03

If I were Zimmer I would tell that half brain Coradelle Patterson to pack his stuff up tonight when they get back to Minnesota


----------



## CityGuy

Well this game is going on the crapper.


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;2087802 said:


> So we going to piss this one away or what?


Nope. Teddy gets it to the 30 and we kick a fieldgoal (barely) for the win with 20 seconds left.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I say give Aaron less chances. Decline!!!


----------



## Ranger620

skorum03;2087805 said:


> If I were Zimmer I would tell that half brain Coradelle Patterson to pack his stuff up tonight when they get back to Minnesota


See that pile of dumb cafe laughing and smiling on the sidelines. If I was his teammate I'd punch him in the throat


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;2087808 said:


> Nope. Teddy gets it to the 30 and we kick a fieldgoal (barely) for the win with 20 seconds left.


Fine with me. I would rather have the home playoff game against the seahawks than play the Packers again.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ian said spotty rain / snow all week. Highs in upper 30's.


----------



## skorum03

Ranger620;2087810 said:


> See that pile of dumb cafe laughing and smiling on the sidelines. If I was his teammate I'd punch him in the throat


The guy is completely worthless. Incredible athlete, but brainless


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2087812 said:


> Ian said spotty rain / snow all week. Highs in upper 30's.


Where did upper 30's come from?


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2087812 said:


> Ian said spotty rain / snow all week. Highs in upper 30's.


Ram on one of the blizzards finally went I suppose I should get a new one then.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Adrian on the sidelines!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Yea!!!!!!...


----------



## qualitycut

I still want 1 inch of snow.


----------



## Doughboy12

Wow....just wow.......just like a Wild game. They just need you to give up on them. Boom. :waving:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That was a "playing to lose" throw. Seriously. Soft floater right to Rhodes.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2087815 said:


> Where did upper 30's come from?


Nws and Accuweather have it


----------



## CityGuy

Hmm. Might have to stay up to the end now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;2087816 said:


> Ram on one of the blizzards finally went I suppose I should get a new one then.


Nah, I can get you a mount and wiring for this VXT.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Wow. Are you serious?


----------



## qualitycut

Holy .......


----------



## CityGuy

Wow that was close.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2087826 said:


> Nah, I can get you a mount and wiring for this VXT.


Or i can sell him a blizzard


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2087784 said:


> Cafe. Truck went threw on red


Yikes, is that where you were headed?


----------



## Doughboy12

All on Teddy that time.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2087826 said:


> Nah, I can get you a mount and wiring for this VXT.


That goes on a truck that already has a boss mount. Don't need the wiring and mount lol


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2087830 said:


> Or i can sell him a blizzard


Not sure you're mount will fit on older trucks.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2087836 said:


> Not sure you're mount will fit on older trucks.


I would keeo the mount. Works with yhe wideout


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2087831 said:


> Yikes, is that where you were headed?


Next weekend hopefully


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2087824 said:


> Nws and Accuweather have it


NWS? Not here... and Accuweather affiliates with 9 so I suppose it makes sense they would jive...


----------



## cbservicesllc

This game is ridiculous


----------



## Polarismalibu

So repeat of Detroit game?????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Seriously. Packers are playing to lose.


----------



## CityGuy

Going to throw this game away yet


----------



## Polarismalibu

We got this!!!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Champs!!! What a game!!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Biatch owned...


----------



## CityGuy

Queens win.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2087845 said:


> Seriously. Packers are playing to lose.


I disagree. Packers are way better at home. They just aren't that good this year.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2087845 said:


> Seriously. Packers are playing to lose.


No doubt... like they've never been there before... pure panic mode


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2087851 said:


> I disagree. Packers are way better at home. They just aren't that good this year.


That's what my wife and I were saying. Rodgers looks WAY old, almost like he's on coke or meth.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

AccuWeather still has 2" of snow for me Wed AND Thur, 4.5" Friday.


----------



## qualitycut

Hopefully my cousin doesn't want to much for the playoff tickets bext weekend


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2087855 said:


> That's what my wife and I were saying. Rodgers looks WAY old, almost like he's on coke or meth.


Something is definitely off with him this year.

It's most likely meth.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Guess the guy on red drove over two pressure ridges and went down between them. Some people I tell ya


----------



## Polarismalibu

Buddy ended up randomly breathing hard went unconscious and stopped breathing while on the phone with me. Real freaky


----------



## qualitycut

Karoke at the bar oh oh


----------



## qualitycut

Karoke at the bar oh oh the gym is going to hav to wait till Tuesday


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2087875 said:


> Karoke at the bar oh oh


You don't seem like the signing type


----------



## qualitycut

So the bar owner that shares a parking lot with the place i plow is here and i asked him about the guy who plowed snow into my lot. He said i dont care he does it VERY cheap and for gift cards.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2087881 said:


> You don't seem like the signing type


Afyer 12 bere and 5 shots yea buddy


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;2087862 said:


> Guess the guy on red drove over two pressure ridges and went down between them. Some people I tell ya


What its only freezing cold water....in the early running for darwin award


----------



## qualitycut

Well i might have just bought a ford lightning i bid on on ebay

Oops


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2087903 said:


> Well i might have just bought a ford lightning i bid on on ebay
> 
> Oops


Haha wtf. Drinking and eBay is a bad idea


----------



## qualitycut

Getting served after bar close thats why i tip more than my tab. 80 dollars tip on a 60 dollar tab


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2087907 said:


> Haha wtf. Drinking and eBay is a bad idea


Ha road trip to look at it


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2087911 said:


> Ha road trip to look at it


Where is it at?


----------



## qualitycut

Lol guy talking about hiw big he his been in business for 10 years 40 accounts wahoo


----------



## qualitycut

Ran into a guy with a company called yada yada just ran him away whu do all these people think they can just start a business from nothing


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2087914 said:


> Ran into a guy with a company called yada yada just ran him away whu do all these people think they can just start a business from nothing


Some people can start from nothing.

How do you run into all those people at 3 in the morning all the time lol


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2087751 said:


> We could be lucky and have ******* like bano and pay them 8 a hr


works for me.........Thumbs Up

when they decide to do it right and I don't half to fix their mistakes they might get paid more.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2087773 said:


> You ever try one yet?
> 
> Its so much faster than the blizzard


do you half to double push the wing switch on the wide out? that is what you half to do with the XLS to extend/retract the wing. it doesn't go into scoop mode or retract mode with just the scoop/retract button. is that right?


----------



## SnowGuy73

12° light breeze, few clouds.


----------



## CityGuy

8° and partly cloudy


----------



## SnowGuy73

Brickman says 1-2" Wednesday.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2087934 said:


> Brickman says 1-2" Wednesday.


Light and fluffy. Maybe some Friday but more rain mixed in.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;2087934 said:


> Brickman says 1-2" Wednesday.


Marler says the same.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yuhas said few flakes, few inches Saturday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Everyone says cold starting Saturday. 

Bring it!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2087942 said:


> Everyone says cold starting Saturday.
> 
> Bring it!


You can have it. I'm enjoying the low 30's.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Lynch says maybe a half inch Wednesday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2087948 said:


> You can have it. I'm enjoying the low 30's.


Nonsense......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have 1.1" on the hourly, and if you look at NWS's Weather Story, I'm in the heavy stuff.


----------



## CityGuy

Down to 4° and partly cloudy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Accuweather has me at 1-3" on Wednesday. With about 1.8" on their hourly.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2087956 said:


> I have 1.1" on the hourly, and if you look at NWS's Weather Story, I'm in the heavy stuff.


Me too... Lame...


----------



## djagusch

cbservicesllc;2087993 said:


> Lame.......


The question is: Are they trying to compensate for recent snowfalls? Do they actually see 3 inches but with the temps and what recently occured are they going too light in the forecast?


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2087956 said:


> I have 1.1" on the hourly, and if you look at NWS's Weather Story, I'm in the heavy stuff.


Creekside effect.....


----------



## CityGuy

4° clear and cold


----------



## CityGuy

djagusch;2087996 said:


> The question is: Are they trying to compensate for recent snowfalls? Do they actually see 3 inches but with the temps and what recently occured are they going too light in the forecast?


Hope so.......


----------



## unit28

Wednesday
Deformation zone is setting up 
Trying to drop cold air in
Look at bottom right panel


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;2087996 said:


> The question is: Are they trying to compensate for recent snowfalls? Do they actually see 3 inches but with the temps and what recently occured are they going too light in the forecast?


No your reaching. After all said and done last snow they were not to far off


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;2088012 said:


> No your reaching. After all said and done last snow they were not to far off


Up here they were way off.


----------



## CityGuy

Does anybody have the gloves with the finger thing for smartphones? Do they work?


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;2088015 said:


> Up here they were way off.


But we went over this. Sharp cut offs and people were flung to complain. Sss said so


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2088017 said:


> Does anybody have the gloves with the finger thing for smartphones? Do they work?


My hunting gloves do and yes


----------



## CityGuy

Holy wow is it cold out here.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;2088023 said:


> My hunting gloves do and yes


What is it just a plastic type thing on the finger?


----------



## Doughboy12

Did you see the highs for next week? 
Making tons of ice then. Should be able to get your house on any lake after that.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2088029 said:


> Did you see the highs for next week?
> Making tons of ice then. Should be able to get your house on any lake after that.


Yep! Loving it!


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2088030 said:


> Yep! Loving it!


There are stretches on Mille Lacs that are just ice...no snow. You could skate for miles......


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2088027 said:


> What is it just a plastic type thing on the finger?


No its some kind of material. Feel wise no different as its on the outside of glove.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2088027 said:


> What is it just a plastic type thing on the finger?


It's a woven top secret material...I could tell you but then I would have to...you know the rest.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2088030 said:


> Yep! Loving it!


To cold. All of a sudden this year i hate the cold, must be like when you get to 25 and the hangovers stay to hurt


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2088038 said:


> To cold. All of a su6 this year i hate the cold, must be like when you get to 25 and the hangovers stay to hurt


I always winter camp. Cold never bothered me. 
This year I wouldn't think of it. Just can't seem to keep warm. So not just you.


----------



## CityGuy

I swear there is something about this road. Every time I am working on it we get a fire call.


----------



## CityGuy

Less than .5 Wednesday looks like a salt run.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2087915 said:


> Some people can start from nothing.
> 
> How do you run into all those people at 3 in the morning all the time lol


Cause i guess all the landscapers in inver grove go to the bar to much. And by start from nothing i mean nothing. I have nothing against people having dreams and goals but it always cracks me up when people think they can just start mowing lawns and in 2 months be making a cafe ton of money and everything is ezepeze


----------



## qualitycut

My breathalyzer still says .08 geez to much Sunday funday


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;2088049 said:


> Cause i guess all the landscapers in inver grove go to the bar to much. And by start from nothing i mean nothing. I have nothing against people having dreams and goals but it always cracks me up when people think they can just start mowing lawns and in 2 months be making a cafe ton of money and everything is ezepeze


And I'll bet most don't have the propper insurance.


----------



## CityGuy

Man my hands are dry and chapped from this cold weather.


----------



## CityGuy

Temp is on the rise. Up to a whopping 9°


----------



## CityGuy

Hopefully my snowblower part gets here today or tomorrow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;2087996 said:


> The question is: Are they trying to compensate for recent snowfalls? Do they actually see 3 inches but with the temps and what recently occured are they going too light in the forecast?


Very good question right there...


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2088006 said:


> Wednesday
> Deformation zone is setting up
> Trying to drop cold air in
> Look at bottom right panel


Sure as heck hope so!!!


----------



## snowman55

qualitycut;2088049 said:


> Cause i guess all the landscapers in inver grove go to the bar to much. And by start from nothing i mean nothing. I have nothing against people having dreams and goals but it always cracks me up when people think they can just start mowing lawns and in 2 months be making a cafe ton of money and everything is ezepeze


I started with an old beat up Nissan pickup and a used 48" walk behind.

Knew it was a long road. But that's "The Dream", right? Started with nothing now I have over 50 pieces plowing.


----------



## djagusch

snowman55;2088078 said:


> I started with an old beat up Nissan pickup and a used 48" walk behind.
> 
> Knew it was a long road. But that's "The Dream", right? Started with nothing now I have over 50 pieces plowing.


Talked to one of your guys in nb beginning of dec. How are those buzz box spreaders doing? Guessing your pounding out a bunch of salt even in this light winter.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2088029 said:


> Did you see the highs for next week?
> Making tons of ice then. Should be able to get your house on any lake after that.


Yeah... think I'll just stay in bed next week...


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2088061 said:


> Temp is on the rise. Up to a whopping 9°


15 here....


----------



## dieselplw

snowman55;2088078 said:


> I started with an old beat up Nissan pickup and a used 48" walk behind.
> 
> Knew it was a long road. But that's "The Dream", right? Started with nothing now I have over 50 pieces plowing.


Wow 50 pieces!! That's very impressive. Do you work too or just manage? I bet you have a great story from a Nissan pickup to where you are now!


----------



## qualitycut

snowman55;2088078 said:


> I started with an old beat up Nissan pickup and a used 48" walk behind.
> 
> Knew it was a long road. But that's "The Dream", right? Started with nothing now I have over 50 pieces plowing.


Yea lets be honest that isn't always how it works and by listening to this guy he qas rhe type who thought there was no work involved.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2088090 said:


> Yea lets be honest that isn't always how it works and by listening to this guy he qas rhe type who thought there was no work involved.


People like that just don't realize the amount of time it takes to build a business, a client base, and the amount of money that equipment costs


----------



## cbservicesllc

snowman55;2088078 said:


> I started with an old beat up Nissan pickup and a used 48" walk behind.
> 
> Knew it was a long road. But that's "The Dream", right? Started with nothing now I have over 50 pieces plowing.


That's a success story right there... I worked on my little hobby part time for about 5 years in order to build the customer base... Been going full time since late 2011...


----------



## ryde307

CityGuy;2088027 said:


> What is it just a plastic type thing on the finger?


My hunting gloves do as well. Works sometimes.


----------



## ryde307

Does anyone make their own sausage or snack sticks?
I worked at Horse and Hunt club yesterday for the pheasant hunting championships and a guy was telling me this is what he does with all the pheasants he has.
I have been shooting alot of birds working with my new dog and am looking for something new to do with the meat. Would then try other meats as well. I am a huge fan of jerky and snack sticks.


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;2088090 said:


> Yea lets be honest that isn't always how it works and by listening to this guy he qas rhe type who thought there was no work involved.


I would bet the majority started like that and the majority don't make it that far. He's in the 3 % who do. Most don't realize how much sacrifice there is to get there either.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;2088085 said:


> 15 here....


Same now......


----------



## ryde307

snowman55;2088078 said:


> I started with an old beat up Nissan pickup and a used 48" walk behind.
> 
> Knew it was a long road. But that's "The Dream", right? Started with nothing now I have over 50 pieces plowing.


When I joined with a friend in 2004 we had an 80's Ford f250 and 15 lawn customers. Plowed as a sub until 7 years ago then went on our own. We now run 25-30 pieces of equipment per storm (I am counting the subs equipment). Still small in the summer.



qualitycut;2088090 said:


> Yea lets be honest that isn't always how it works and by listening to this guy he qas rhe type who thought there was no work involved.


This. Alot of people jump in and think hey I make 18$ an hour at my job but I can mow 10 yards a day at $35 I will make a killing. Just go on Lawnsite. You will read story after story of people getting into it. This is the wrong business to get into to make a large amount of money. You can but it is not the norm. It also won't happen quick. The only way it does is with money already and in that case you should be looking into a different industry.



skorum03;2088097 said:


> People like that just don't realize the amount of time it takes to build a business, a client base, and the amount of money that equipment costs


This.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2088128 said:


> Same now......


23 now.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

skorum03;2088097 said:


> People like that just don't realize the amount of time it takes to build a business, a client base, and the amount of money that equipment costs


Bingo.....


----------



## Green Grass

Is this thing on?


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2088181 said:


> Is this thing on?


Was wondering the same.


----------



## djagusch

Everybody's trying to keep to the new years resolution of less time on ps and be more productive.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;2088131 said:


> 23 now.....


21° and sunny


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2088181 said:


> Is this thing on?


Maybe........


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2088038 said:


> To cold. All of a sudden this year i hate the cold, must be like when you get to 25 and the hangovers stay to hurt


That's why I got a nice warm fish house


----------



## banonea

got the sidewalks fixed. my guys killed it, only took 4.5 hours to scrape, shovel and salt all building and city. not sure how long total they are but it is A LOT.....

got the 1 truck in having the Diff, pitman arm and sway link replaced, that will be done. going to get the other truck from a different shop that had to fix what they fixed before. the replaced all but 1 wire last time and that one broke yesterday

got snow removed from 2 places this morning, started at 3am. got 4 more to do push backs on tonight. 

Going to meet with a new contract we sighed this year, wants to talk about their "Expectations" for snow removal. want me to pull out dumpsters, salt sidewalks, shovel out fire hydrants, and I have no issues with this, but it is not in our contract with them and I don't think they realize this. and when they find out what it will cost for me to do all this they are going to freak, but, I don't care. I took 15 phone calls from their "guy" the day after the storm while trying to work and 8 more the next day in the skid. finally told him we will meet tomorrow and straighten this out.......... time for a nap


----------



## unit28

My metgen shows mix Wednesday night
Nam.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just enough dump truck driving to keep it entertaining.


----------



## CityGuy

Got cloudy here all the sudden


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;2088270 said:


> Got cloudy here all the sudden


Oh and it dropped to 18°


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;2088252 said:


> My metgen shows mix Wednesday night
> Nam.....


So does mine. Not much though.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2088252 said:


> My metgen shows mix Wednesday night
> Nam.....


That'll change for the better Thumbs Up


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2088245 said:


> got the sidewalks fixed. my guys killed it, only took 4.5 hours to scrape, shovel and salt all building and city. not sure how long total they are but it is A LOT.....
> 
> got the 1 truck in having the Diff, pitman arm and sway link replaced, that will be done. going to get the other truck from a different shop that had to fix what they fixed before. the replaced all but 1 wire last time and that one broke yesterday
> 
> got snow removed from 2 places this morning, started at 3am. got 4 more to do push backs on tonight.
> 
> Going to meet with a new contract we sighed this year, wants to talk about their "Expectations" for snow removal. want me to pull out dumpsters, salt sidewalks, shovel out fire hydrants, and I have no issues with this, but it is not in our contract with them and I don't think they realize this. and when they find out what it will cost for me to do all this they are going to freak, but, I don't care. I took 15 phone calls from their "guy" the day after the storm while trying to work and 8 more the next day in the skid. finally told him we will meet tomorrow and straighten this out.......... time for a nap


Leave the peace keepers in the truck...:waving:


----------



## dieselplw

based off of reading everyone's posts it seems that most people's issues from snow events are with the shoveling aspect of it. Fair assumption??


----------



## Ranger620

So Obama says he's gonna use his power to change gun laws since congress won't do anything he's gonna do it himself. He Hasn't released the plan but you better believe it's not going to help the majority will hurt us more. Criminals I'm sure it won't affect. Bet gun sales in the next few days skyrocket. Please let his term be over now. Someone impeach this idiot


----------



## Polarismalibu

dieselplw;2088299 said:


> based off of reading everyone's posts it seems that most people's issues from snow events are with the shoveling aspect of it. Fair assumption??


Yep pretty much


----------



## cbservicesllc

dieselplw;2088299 said:


> based off of reading everyone's posts it seems that most people's issues from snow events are with the shoveling aspect of it. Fair assumption??


That seems to be what I have most issues with... I think it's just because that's where people actively walk... so it's more noticeable and expectations are high...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2088308 said:


> So Obama says he's gonna use his power to change gun laws since congress won't do anything he's gonna do it himself. He Hasn't released the plan but you better believe it's not going to help the majority will hurt us more. Criminals I'm sure it won't affect. Bet gun sales in the next few days skyrocket. Please let his term be over now. Someone impeach this idiot


WTF... 2017 can't come soon enough...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2088327 said:


> That seems to be what I have most issues with... I think it's just because that's where people actively walk... so it's more noticeable and expectations are high...


Right........


----------



## BossPlow614

cbservicesllc;2088328 said:


> WTF... 2017 can't come soon enough...


x2. It's really looking like Trump is going to take it without question.

If anyone's looking for a great deal, I'd like to get this thing sold as soon as possible. $5,900 OBO.
http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/grd/5342896314.html


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;2088308 said:


> So Obama says he's gonna use his power to change gun laws since congress won't do anything he's gonna do it himself. He Hasn't released the plan but you better believe it's not going to help the majority will hurt us more. Criminals I'm sure it won't affect. Bet gun sales in the next few days skyrocket. Please let his term be over now. Someone impeach this idiot


Buy your ammo right now. I think that's where he's going to get us. He can't touch the guns themselves but he can do something about shells.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2088390 said:


> Buy your ammo right now. I think that's where he's going to get us. He can't touch the guns themselves but he can do something about shells.


I think its more to do with background checks and the gun show loop hole


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Of course it looks like this....


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2088403 said:


> I think its more to do with background checks and the gun show loop hole


This is his plan along with 200 more atf agents. But like Camden said he can mess with ammo. I think he's a slimy piece of low life crap and will find a way to get something like an ammo ban thru. I'm ok with background checks. If your able to get a conceal license then you shouldn't need a back round check every time you plan to purchase though. Bring on 2017 let trump remove all this crap he has done with this country already. 
Thought for the day. He says stronger background checks for Americans who want to buy a gun but weaker or no background checks on thousands of Syrian refugees coming here. How f-ed is that


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2088403 said:


> I think its more to do with background checks and the gun show loop hole


I'm okay with that. There shouldn't be loopholes to obtain firearms.

But even so, none of these measures will stop bad guys from obtaining guns. This weekend I read that Chicago's first shooting occurred at 12:05am and the first shooting death was at 12:20am on January 1st. Do you really think these new executive actions are going to stop that kind of violence?


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2088418 said:


> This is his plan along with 200 more atf agents. But like Camden said he can mess with ammo. I think he's a slimy piece of low life crap and will find a way to get something like an ammo ban thru. I'm ok with background checks. If your able to get a conceal license then you shouldn't need a back round check every time you plan to purchase though. Bring on 2017 let trump remove all this crap he has done with this country already.
> Thought for the day. He says stronger background checks for Americans who want to buy a gun but weaker or no background checks on thousands of Syrian refugees coming here. How f-ed is that


Yea i get delayed 2 days everytime. I already have gina and my permit. Pretty stupid


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Mike Tyson is on a new game show on Fox (channel 9) right now.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2088433 said:


> Mike Tyson is on a new game show on Fox (channel 9) right now.


All I saw was super girl no game show


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2088403 said:


> I think its more to do with background checks and the gun show loop hole


That is what was mentioned, yes... which will stop almost nothing from happening... except increased gun sales


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2088417 said:


> Of course]


with Temps @ 35....?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2088417 said:


> Of course it looks like this....


Wish that light blue was a little closer...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2088426 said:


> I'm okay with that. There shouldn't be loopholes to obtain firearms.
> 
> But even so, none of these measures will stop bad guys from obtaining guns. This weekend I read that Chicago's first shooting occurred at 12:05am and the first shooting death was at 12:20am on January 1st. Do you really think these new executive actions are going to stop that kind of violence?


No it won't... not a bit...


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2088454 said:


> with Temps @ 35....?


Ahhh come on... don't _rain_ on the parade!


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2088457 said:


> Ahhh come on... don't _rain_ on the parade!


I see what you did there


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2088433 said:


> Mike Tyson is on a new game show on Fox (channel 9) right now.


One too many blows to the head for super Mike I think.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;2088449 said:


> All I saw was super girl no game show


Show is called "super human".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2088455 said:


> Wish that light blue was a little closer...


I'll swap schools with ya.


----------



## albhb3

That was odd im on the newsletter for maxxedout guides. Got a text with the topic"honeyholehunts" then was accused of watching porn by the wife....im no rookie to deleting browser history geebus


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2088403 said:


> I think its more to do with background checks and the gun show loop hole


that is what I have been hearing as well.......


----------



## banonea

time to move more snow. want to get it all moved before the rain and the ground gets soft again. sounds like the temps tank out in a week again as well.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2088464 said:


> I'll swap schools with ya.


Thinking it might not be bad to have seasonal at this point...


----------



## ryde307

cbservicesllc;2088480 said:


> Thinking it might not be bad to have seasonal at this point...


Don't lose hope. Hopefully we get 2 plows out of this week.


----------



## qualitycut

Coating of snow here


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;2088486 said:


> Coating of snow here


What? Really?


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;2088463 said:


> Show is called "super human".


Couldn't even watch it long enough to see mike.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2088486 said:


> Coating of snow here


Huh??.....


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2088492 said:


> Huh??.....


Huh is right. Wtf


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2088498 said:


> Huh is right. Wtf


Just checked. Nothing here


----------



## qualitycut

Looks like a interesting show on a&e at 9


----------



## CityGuy

Very light snow here. Not accumulating yet.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2088510 said:


> Looks like a interesting show on a&e at 9


I'm watching.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2088544 said:


> I'm watching.


You mean batchelor


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2088547 said:


> You mean batchelor


That ended at 9. I've never missed an episode of that show. I love it.

Did you just watch them catch those 2 cartel guys? Dang!


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2088551 said:


> That ended at 9. I've never missed an episode of that show. I love it.
> 
> Did you just watch them catch those 2 cartel guys? Dang!


 im 30 min behind gOod so far


----------



## Camden

This show is nuts. "Get information out of him and then put him in the ground."


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;2088559 said:


> This show is nuts. "Get information out of him and then put him in the ground."


What show is this? Can't check....Watching Making a Murderer on Netflix.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Camden;2088559 said:


> This show is nuts. "Get information out of him and then put him in the ground."


I'm watching. This is how it should be. Slap them up shootem up if needed.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;2088560 said:


> What show is this? Can't check....Watching Making a Murderer on Netflix.


It's called Cartel Land and it's on A&E. It's nuts. Unedited footage of gun fights, lots of dead people.



Drakeslayer;2088561 said:


> I'm watching. This is how it should be. Slap them up shootem up if needed.


I couldn't even imagine living in an area where this is part of every day life. I'm sure it's harder than it sounds but I would get the F out of there.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;2088564 said:


> It's called Cartel Land and it's on A&E. It's nuts. Unedited footage of gun fights, lots of dead people.


That sounds interesting. I just finished watching Narcos on netflix and that was great. All Cartel related.


----------



## Drakeslayer

No wonder guys want to be here in the US. Unless your at a resort the rest of Mexico probably sucks.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2088572 said:


> No wonder guys want to be here in the US. Unless your at a resort the rest of Mexico probably sucks.


I wonder if old man got with that chick in the blue lol


----------



## Polarismalibu

I hate looking at my bank account after paying bills. Depressing


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2088580 said:


> I wonder if old man got with that chick in the blue lol


I don't know if it was her but some chick just gave him a "going away" present.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2088559 said:


> This show is nuts. "Get information out of him and then put him in the ground."


It's no bs ether. A guy that works for me his step son got killed by them this summer for banging one of there women.

Somehow survived for two weeks. He was essentially gutted like a deer


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2088582 said:


> I don't know if it was her but some chick just gave him a "going away" present.


Lol. Old married perv


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2088580 said:


> I wonder if old man got with that chick in the blue lol


I heard him say how's the tip. Bueno Bueno Bueno


----------



## qualitycut

Yes it was her lucky old man


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2088585 said:


> I heard him say how's the tip. Bueno Bueno Bueno


I heard kiss lol


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;2088581 said:


> I hate looking at my bank account after paying bills. Depressing


That's how I felt on sunday. $4500.00 in 30 min


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;2088601 said:


> That's how I felt on sunday. $4500.00 in 30 min


With pay roll mine was almost double that  Hardly have gotten any checks from December makes the account look real bad


----------



## Polarismalibu

So wed I have 1" during the day 1" that night and 1-2" Thursday. Sounds like 2-3 plows to me on my 1"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2088610 said:


> So wed I have 1" during the day 1" that night and 1-2" Thursday. Sounds like 2-3 plows to me on my 1"


Weird. Did you look at your hourly? Or just the report.

I have MAYBE 1.5" for Wednesday/Night, and minimal on my hourly for Thursday.


----------



## CityGuy

23° and cloudy


----------



## CityGuy

Less than 1 and less than 1 for Wednesday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

24° breezy, overcast.


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;2088617 said:


> 23° and cloudy


Wind sure picked up


----------



## CityGuy

I'm still trying to figure out why people run around with their plows on between storms? I didn't think it was that hard to remove them.


----------



## IDST

CityGuy;2088639 said:


> I'm still trying to figure out why people run around with their plows on between storms? I didn't think it was that hard to remove them.


I have storage issues.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jagext;2088642 said:


> I have storage issues.


I'm lazy..... Mine is off of my truck, but the truck my dad drives it's a bit out of adjustment, so it doesn't pop off and on easily.

Guess I wouldn't really be concerned what others do??


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2088616 said:


> Weird. Did you look at your hourly? Or just the report.
> 
> I have MAYBE 1.5" for Wednesday/Night, and minimal on my hourly for Thursday.


Agreed, I have 1.4 on the hourly 6AM Wednesday to 6AM Thursday with 1.2 between Noon and Midnight


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2088647 said:



> Agreed, I have 1.4 on the hourly 6AM Wednesday to 6AM Thursday with 1.2 between Noon and Midnight


Same here. Should know by midnight if plowing will be occurring.


----------



## TKLAWN

CityGuy;2088639 said:


> I'm still trying to figure out why people run around with their plows on between storms? I didn't think it was that hard to remove them.


Same reason you ask so many questions I guess.


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;2088608 said:


> With pay roll mine was almost double that  Hardly have gotten any checks from December makes the account look real bad


add $2000.00 for payroll, not as bad as yours, but add another $3000.00 for repairs and we are close......:laughing:


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2088639 said:


> I'm still trying to figure out why people run around with their plows on between storms? I didn't think it was that hard to remove them.


Its not. I have wondered the same thing for years. I will admit, mine hasn't came off since the storm, but I have been getting a lot of call in's for extras. plus we have been moving snow every night since the storm, we have more snow on the ground here right now than all of last year, my piles are huge in some locations. Still lots of places that have not been plowed here.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Fleet farm sold to east cost big shots.


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;2088665 said:


> add $2000.00 for payroll, not as bad as yours, but add another $3000.00 for repairs and we are close......:laughing:


Jeez you break a lot of stuff lol


----------



## wenzelosllc

Another fun day of snow melting


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2088648 said:


> Same here. Should know by midnight if plowing will be occurring.


No doubt! Thumbs Up


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;2088682 said:


> Jeez you break a lot of stuff lol


The sad part is I started to prep equipment in July, working on the big fixes. And while we had down time in November, we went back thru a few pieces to recheck a few things. I will admit, we run our equipment hard, and most of it is older so I expect some repairs thru the season, but was not expecting a front diff to explode on the one truck, and didn't think about battery age on some of the trucks. The 2500HD front diff shift motor breaking down again was Chevy's fault, they admitted that they should have replaced the other wire when it was in the first time, they only charged me the cost of the materials this time, but they said the upper and lower ball joints are bad, even said the truck was "unsafe to drive" on the invoice when I picked it up yesterday. Going to check it out today when I get back from my meeting. Good thing this year, I have not had the amount of blower breakdowns that we had last year.


----------



## Polarismalibu

wenzelosllc;2088689 said:


> Another fun day of snow melting


Target field?


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;2088692 said:


> The sad part is I started to prep equipment in July, working on the big fixes. And while we had down time in November, we went back thru a few pieces to recheck a few things. I will admit, we run our equipment hard, and most of it is older so I expect some repairs thru the season, but was not expecting a front diff to explode on the one truck, and didn't think about battery age on some of the trucks. The 2500HD front diff shift motor breaking down again was Chevy's fault, they admitted that they should have replaced the other wire when it was in the first time, they only charged me the cost of the materials this time, but they said the upper and lower ball joints are bad, even said the truck was "unsafe to drive" on the invoice when I picked it up yesterday. Going to check it out today when I get back from my meeting. Good thing this year, I have not had the amount of blower breakdowns that we had last year.


They tried to tell me my new ford was unsafe to drive because of tires. Seems like it don't take much for them to consider it unsafe. Just a way to make money from suckers


----------



## cbservicesllc

Well I see they skipped over the snow for Wednesday and Friday in the Weather Story...


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;2088700 said:


> They tried to tell me my new ford was unsafe to drive because of tires. Seems like it don't take much for them to consider it unsafe. Just a way to make money from suckers


If they road with me plowing 1 lot they would I am unsafe for society.......:laughing:


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2088698 said:


> Target field?


Looks like it... Looks like inside the gate too... Must be a nice contract


----------



## TKLAWN

cbservicesllc;2088704 said:


> Well I see they skipped over the snow for Wednesday and Friday in the Weather Story...


Reading the discussion it sounds like up to an inch Wednesday and next to nothing fri/sat. Attm


----------



## unit28

Ice north by mille....am


----------



## wenzelosllc

cbservicesllc;2088706 said:


> Looks like it... Looks like inside the gate too... Must be a nice contract


It could be a better contract but we currently split the work between the in house guys and us.


----------



## wenzelosllc

Any idea why I can only reply to certain posts?


----------



## Doughboy12

wenzelosllc;2088719 said:


> Any idea why I can only reply to certain posts?


Did you try to post it too fast? Like right after posting?
Wait 1 minute...between posts.


----------



## wenzelosllc

Doughboy12;2088721 said:


> Did you try to post it too fast? Like right after posting?
> Wait 1 minute...between posts.


I thought it had been long enough. It just kept reloading the submission page.


----------



## djagusch

TKLAWN;2088707 said:


> Reading the discussion it sounds like up to an inch Wednesday and next to nothing fri/sat. Attm


They also mentioned not more than 3 to 4 inches.


----------



## Doughboy12

wenzelosllc;2088724 said:


> I thought it had been long enough. It just kept reloading the submission page.


Could also be you weren't at the end of the quote. 
If you type inside the brackets it doesn't see your response...thinks you are just posting the quote.


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;2088681 said:


> Fleet farm sold to east cost big shots.


The price will be given out today but they're speculating it's a $1.2 billion dollar deal. Incredible!


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;2088707 said:


> Reading the discussion it sounds like up to an inch Wednesday and next to nothing fri/sat. Attm


Friggin great... I even took the plows off and washed the trucks


----------



## mnlefty

Camden;2088728 said:


> The price will be given out today but they're speculating it's a $1.2 billion dollar deal. Incredible!


As long as they just let it be, don't try to change what's working, good for them.


----------



## cbservicesllc

wenzelosllc;2088717 said:


> It could be a better contract but we currently split the work between the in house guys and us.


Well... better than nothing I guess... And talk about street cred when you say "We provide snow removal for Target Field" Thumbs Up


----------



## wenzelosllc

Camden;2088728 said:


> The price will be given out today but they're speculating it's a $1.2 billion dollar deal. Incredible!


Does that mean Stewart Mills won't be running for Senate anymore as a humble local businessman and jobs creator?


----------



## banonea

wenzelosllc;2088724 said:


> I thought it had been long enough. It just kept reloading the submission page.


Is your post long enough? I have to put a few dots behind my post if I'm only posting one or two words. I believe it must be at least 10 characters, and spaces do not count


----------



## wenzelosllc

cbservicesllc;2088735 said:


> Well... better than nothing I guess... And talk about street cred when you say "We provide snow removal for Target Field" Thumbs Up


It helps a lot in the summer with mowing and landscape contracts.

I just wished I owned the snow dragon. But then again I know how much they spent in repairs from day 1. Ouch


----------



## wenzelosllc

banonea;2088739 said:


> Is your post long enough? I have to put a few dots behind my post if I'm only posting one or two words. I believe it must be at least 10 characters, and spaces do not count


I was thinking that. It was only 7 characters. Kind of annoying when you actually only need to say one or two words.


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;2088728 said:


> The price will be given out today but they're speculating it's a $1.2 billion dollar deal. Incredible!


Any idea the name of the company that bought them? Other than an east cost company?


----------



## djagusch

Ranger620;2088744 said:


> Any idea the name of the company that bought them? Other than an east cost company?


Kkr investments or something like that.


----------



## cbservicesllc

mnlefty;2088734 said:


> As long as they just let it be, don't try to change what's working, good for them.


Exactly... I'm a little afraid of what could happen...


----------



## Doughboy12

djagusch;2088746 said:


> Kkr investments or something like that.


Puts a whole new level to "bought the farm."


----------



## Doughboy12

KARE 11 "KKR has holdings in various industries totaling about $100 billion. KKR retail executive Nate Taylor says while his company will acquire majority control of the stock, the Mills family will keep a small ownership stake in the 61-year-old Midwestern company. Taylor says the company will be operated independently of KKR's other retailers, which include US Foods."

ATTM


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2088728 said:


> The price will be given out today but they're speculating it's a $1.2 billion dollar deal. Incredible!


And that's not even for 100% of the company.


----------



## djagusch

Polarismalibu;2088753 said:


> And that's not even for 100% of the company.


I wonder how much goes to taxes on that sale. Needs to be a huge number.

Besides the car dealerships I wonder what other business they have ownership in that doesn't have their name attached.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2088608 said:


> With pay roll mine was almost double that  Hardly have gotten any checks from December makes the account look real bad


How they heck are you at 9k


----------



## wenzelosllc

djagusch;2088764 said:


> I wonder how much goes to taxes on that sale. Needs to be a huge number.
> 
> Besides the car dealerships I wonder what other business they have ownership in that doesn't have their name attached.


My guess is very little tax since they will probably reinvest it and avoid any gains.


----------



## ryde307

wenzelosllc;2088741 said:


> It helps a lot in the summer with mowing and landscape contracts.
> 
> I just wished I owned the snow dragon. But then again I know how much they spent in repairs from day 1. Ouch


Is it your contract?
How fast can the melter melt? How much fuel does it use?


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2088766 said:


> How they heck are you at 9k


I plow a lot more then ya think payroll for the month, salt bill, shop, truck, skid, fuel etc it adds up quick

Was over 10


----------



## Polarismalibu

djagusch;2088764 said:


> I wonder how much goes to taxes on that sale. Needs to be a huge number.
> 
> Besides the car dealerships I wonder what other business they have ownership in that doesn't have their name attached.


They have there hands in a kinds of stuff. When I was in high school the company I was mowing for did all there stuff. Drove up north every Thursday to do the stuff up there


----------



## qualitycut

Looks like a couple inches over the next 5 days lol


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2088819 said:


> They have there hands in a kinds of stuff. When I was in high school the company I was mowing for did all there stuff. Drove up north every Thursday to do the stuff up there


Do they still do all the stuff up there? I just never imagined it making any money sending guys 2 hours away for mowing


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2088833 said:


> Looks like a couple inches over the next 5 days lol


No one asked about your hookup from the bar... 

:waving:


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2088846 said:


> No one asked about your hookup from the bar...
> 
> :waving:


Damn you. .....


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2088845 said:


> Do they still do all the stuff up there? I just never imagined it making any money sending guys 2 hours away for mowing


As far as I know they have it all still


----------



## wenzelosllc

ryde307;2088807 said:


> Is it your contract?
> How fast can the melter melt? How much fuel does it use?


Everything but the field is under contract in the summer. For the winter I supply extra labor and equipment to s


----------



## wenzelosllc

ryde307;2088807 said:


> Is it your contract?
> How fast can the melter melt? How much fuel does it use?


Everything but the field is under contract in the summer. For the winter I supply extra labor and equipment under contract to supplement what they have. They try to keep their field labor on all winter so they don't need to rehire in the spring. Hoping to get all the plowing to myself next year when they're occupied with skating..

It melts about 18 ton an hour or about 120yds depending on density. 40 gallons of diesel an hour.


----------



## ryde307

wenzelosllc;2088869 said:


> Everything but the field is under contract in the summer. For the winter I supply extra labor and equipment under contract to supplement what they have. They try to keep their field labor on all winter so they don't need to rehire in the spring. Hoping to get all the plowing to myself next year when they're occupied with skating..
> 
> It melts about 18 ton an hour or about 120yds depending on density. 40 gallons of diesel an hour.


Thanks that's what I was looking for.


----------



## qualitycut

Hate these types of snows. 

Dahl
The light snow will more than likely stick around all the way through Saturday.* Over that 3 to 4 day period we might end up with several inches of snow, which still shouldn't be a problem because it's spread out over such a long period of time.*


----------



## banonea

TWC is calling for 5" to 8" here on Friday....is this true. I hope not, got 1 guy fell at home and hurt his back and 2 shovelers gone this week.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2088926 said:


> TWC is calling for 5" to 8" here on Friday....is this true. I hope not, got 1 guy fell at home and hurt his back and 2 shovelers gone this week.


Hiws your brother doing? Just heard from mom.


----------



## Doughboy12

Those of you with 14' and 15' Chevy/GMC trucks that have the dash going on and off problem, there is now a fix...


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2088924 said:


> Hate these types of snows.
> 
> Dahl
> The light snow will more than likely stick around all the way through Saturday.* Over that 3 to 4 day period we might end up with several inches of snow, which still shouldn't be a problem because it's spread out over such a long period of time.*


These are the best!!!!!! 5 inches (of snow) over three days would be perfect in my world. payuppayuppayuppayup


----------



## SSS Inc.

This is awesome. My daughter is running a hockey practice for her younger brothers in the backyard. She's got the 3 y/o really working out there.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;2088939 said:


> Those of you with 14' and 15' Chevy/GMC trucks that have the dash going on and off problem, there is now a fix...


Do we just bring it in to the dealer?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2088942 said:


> These are the best!!!!!! 5 inches (of snow) over three days would be perfect in my world. payuppayuppayuppayup


Only is going to be like 2in

And you don't know who shoveled thier drives and who didn't


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2088955 said:


> Only is going to be like 2in
> 
> And you don't know who shoveled thier drives and who didn't


Yeah but I don't do driveways.  + I don't think you can guarantee it will only be 2", or 4", or 0", or 5".


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2088960 said:


> Yeah but I don't do driveways.  + I don't think you can guarantee it will only be 2", or 4", or 0", or 5".


No but i bet less than 3


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2088961 said:


> No but i bet less than 3


That's a tough call. I'll take the over.


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;2088961 said:


> No but i bet less than 3


3 tomorrow and 3 on Friday.


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;2088972 said:


> 3 tomorrow and 3 on Friday.


Now you're talking!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Hey SSS question for you about deal coating. The rock does not appear to have adheared to the oil they used as my driveway and garage look like a gravel road. In your opinion without looking at it do you think not enough oil was used? There is a lot of loose rock in the curb line as well.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2088971 said:


> That's a tough call. I'll take the over.


Thats worked well this year


----------



## qualitycut

2 day s app meteo had like 4 inches for tomorrow


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;2088976 said:


> Hey SSS question for you about deal coating. The rock does not appear to have adheared to the oil they used as my driveway and garage look like a gravel road. In your opinion without looking at it do you think not enough oil was used? There is a lot of loose rock in the curb line as well.


I'm sure its fine. Loose rock is part of every chip seal especially after the first season. It will be better next year. Plus on roads the centerline gets scraped off by heavy plows. The rock has to go somewhere. Just push it back in the street before they sweep in the Spring.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2088971 said:


> That's a tough call. I'll take the over.


Agreed on the tough call... I'll hope for the over Thumbs Up


----------



## Ranger620

Any of you guys no a thing or two about wheel loaders? Got a construction job going on (painting) the home owner has one he wants to get rid of. I think I can get it cheap but just not sure about it yet and my knowledge is limited. Gonna look a machinery trader for pricing. Looking for some opinions


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;2088992 said:


> Any of you guys no a thing or two about wheel loaders? Got a construction job going on (painting) the home owner has one he wants to get rid of. I think I can get it cheap but just not sure about it yet and my knowledge is limited. Gonna look a machinery trader for pricing. Looking for some opinions


What is it and how many hours.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;2088996 said:


> What is it and how many hours.


1990 cat it-12 with 9000 hours on it. Rear tires are at 95% basically new fornts are better than 50% probably between 60-70%. jrb coupler or what ever that is. Bucket looks brand new cutting edge on it is reversible both sides look brand new. Was used for light material its whole life. no dirt work no snow work. Company maintained.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;2089007 said:


> 1990 cat it-12 with 9000 hours on it. Rear tires are at 95% basically new fornts are better than 50% probably between 60-70%. jrb coupler or what ever that is. Bucket looks brand new cutting edge on it is reversible both sides look brand new. Was used for light material its whole life. no dirt work no snow work. Company maintained.


Lots of hours but there are loaders out there with 10-20,000.  Sounds like a clean machine. If you aren't serious about it I would be interested in looking at it.

Check to see if everything is tight, pins etc. Could do an oil analysis for about $30. They can tell you a ton about the engine.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;2088987 said:


> I'm sure its fine. Loose rock is part of every chip seal especially after the first season. It will be better next year. Plus on roads the centerline gets scraped off by heavy plows. The rock has to go somewhere. Just push it back in the street before they sweep in the Spring.


Sounds like a plan.


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;2089013 said:


> Lots of hours but there are loaders out there with 10-20,000.  Sounds like a clean machine. If you aren't serious about it I would be interested in looking at it.
> 
> Check to see if everything is tight, pins etc. Could do an oil analysis for about $30. They can tell you a ton about the engine.


This. Higher hours but for snow work not a ton. Lots of 10k+ out there. Big thing is all the pins. Put the bucket down with a little down pressure to lift the front wheels wiggles around left and right up and down. You will feel /see the slop in the arms, main pivot, ect. Oil test would be worth it.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2088929 said:


> Hiws your brother doing? Just heard from mom.


Good,still a little sore. Got a plow driver in the hospital right now, fell on the ice at his house, broke something in his back. Transported him to st Mary's from Olmsted.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;2089013 said:


> Lots of hours but there are loaders out there with 10-20,000.  Sounds like a clean machine. If you aren't serious about it I would be interested in looking at it.
> 
> Check to see if everything is tight, pins etc. Could do an oil analysis for about $30. They can tell you a ton about the engine.





ryde307;2089020 said:


> This. Higher hours but for snow work not a ton. Lots of 10k+ out there. Big thing is all the pins. Put the bucket down with a little down pressure to lift the front wheels wiggles around left and right up and down. You will feel /see the slop in the arms, main pivot, ect. Oil test would be worth it.


Thanks guys, It was owned by general mills and loaded flour its entire life. Paint if faded but not rusty, glass all there. I haven't layed my own eyes on it yet as its at his yard and I'm working at his house. He said pins were tight with no slop but I will still check. If I get serious i will do the oil test actually never herd of that before. Looking on machinery trader He is on the high side but after he told me a price the first thing he said was I'm starting high so make me an offer. Looked like low 20k down to 14k was where pricing, hes asking 18,5 was thinking 13-14 would be a good price.


----------



## albhb3

mother of god is it a long drive to Milwaukee and back


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;2089037 said:


> Thanks guys, It was owned by general mills and loaded flour its entire life. Paint if faded but not rusty, glass all there. I haven't layed my own eyes on it yet as its at his yard and I'm working at his house. He said pins were tight with no slop but I will still check. If I get serious i will do the oil test actually never herd of that before. Looking on machinery trader He is on the high side but after he told me a price the first thing he said was I'm starting high so make me an offer. Looked like low 20k down to 14k was where pricing, hes asking 18,5 was thinking 13-14 would be a good price.


I thought $15 max. due to age/hours etc. Oil samples are easy to get done.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;2089045 said:


> I thought $15 max. due to age/hours etc. Oil samples are easy to get done.


I'll keep that in mind. I was thinking of a wholesale pricing 10-14. If I decide to pass i will get his number and pass it on to you if you want to look at it. If your interested?


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2089022 said:


> Good,still a little sore. Got a plow driver in the hospital right now, fell on the ice at his house, broke something in his back. Transported him to st Mary's from Olmsted.


Good to hear. Mom felt bad about having to call you the other day.


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;2089039 said:


> mother of god is it a long drive to Milwaukee and back


Why is that........,


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Might come to D-spot too much. Owner came up to my oldest, said he was glad to see him again and bought whatever my kid wanted.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;2089047 said:


> I'll keep that in mind. I was thinking of a wholesale pricing 10-14. If I decide to pass i will get his number and pass it on to you if you want to look at it. If your interested?


Please do. 
....


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2089055 said:


> Good to hear. Mom felt bad about having to call you the other day.


That is what we do, she pays good money fo her service but let her know we appreciate it. Just got my guy out of the hospital,he chipped the little bone wings on 2 vertebrae. Gave him some pain meds, told him to lay low for a few days and he should be ok. .......REALLY hope no snow this week.


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;2089061 said:


> Please do.
> ....


If he passes I would be interested as well.

You can get the oil test kit from Ziegler. I am sure many others as well.


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;2089068 said:


> If he passes I would be interested as well.
> 
> You can get the oil test kit from Ziegler. I am sure many others as well.


I get kits from RDO in Burnsville.


----------



## Ranger620

Wild looking good against cbj. I see cbj fired Todd Richards back in October.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2088984 said:


> 2 day s app meteo had like 4 inches for tomorrow


Nothing before 4?


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2089063 said:


> That is what we do, she pays good money fo her service but let her know we appreciate it. Just got my guy out of the hospital,he chipped the little bone wings on 2 vertebrae. Gave him some pain meds, told him to lay low for a few days and he should be ok. .......REALLY hope no snow this week.


Told her to call you when it looks like it slowed down on snow to hang that air thing in her garage.


----------



## TKLAWN

Audra Martin!

d


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2089076 said:


> Nothing before 4?


No i think it had 4 inches of snow for tomorrow a few days ago


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2089085 said:


> No i think it had 4 inches of snow for tomorrow a few days ago


Accuweather just bumped me to 3-6 for Thursday into late Friday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;2089086 said:


> Accuweather just bumped me to 3-6 for Thursday into late Friday.


Same here, but they are down to 1.5" for tomorrow.


----------



## Ranger620

Sss or Ryde. Any idea what size pusher that machine could push? Looking at specs its only a 4 cylinder with like 84 hp


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2089086 said:


> Accuweather just bumped me to 3-6 for Thursday into late Friday.


They seem to follow the nam. Which is higher than the rest


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2089094 said:


> They seem to follow the nam. Which is higher than the rest


Which is funny because I swear they followed the GFS couple years ago.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;2089089 said:


> Sss or Ryde. Any idea what size pusher that machine could push? Looking at specs its only a 4 cylinder with like 84 hp


Can't speak from experience since but I would guess 10'.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;2089104 said:


> Can't speak from experience since but I would guess 10'.


That's what I was thinking too. Thanks


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;2089089 said:


> Sss or Ryde. Any idea what size pusher that machine could push? Looking at specs its only a 4 cylinder with like 84 hp


10'

My 102hp machine pushes around a 12' blade and that can be a handful.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2089095 said:


> Which is funny because I swear they followed the GFS couple years ago.


I dont know for sure just seems that way lately. If you look at meteo the nam shows thatand gfs has under 2 inches through the weekend


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2089100 said:


>


Did someone throw up on your wings??


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2088948 said:


> Do we just bring it in to the dealer?


If the dealer is smart enough to find it. 
It is a recall for it. With a service bulletin.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2089107 said:


> I dont know for sure just seems that way lately. If you look at meteo the nam shows thatand gfs has under 2 inches through the weekend


I'm sure you're right. They were dead on with the gfs a year or two ago. Its almost like somebody picks which model to follow for the season.

I'll say it before and I'll say it again.....With the exception of NWS none of these weather people, like local news and Accuweather, have any more insight than you and I do looking at the most basic info available to us.


----------



## Ranger620

Nice goal by grandlund


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2089113 said:


> I'm sure you're right. They were dead on with the gfs a year or two ago. Its almost like somebody picks which model to follow for the season.
> 
> I'll say it before and I'll say it again.....With the exception of NWS none of these weather people, like local news and Accuweather, have any more insight than you and I do looking at the most basic info available to us.


I would say even with NWS. We can all look at basic models, realize when it SHOULD snow and even then it just comes down to first, looking out the window, then eventually, possibly looking out the windshield of the truck.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2089116 said:


> I would say even with NWS. We can all look at basic models, realize when it SHOULD snow and even then it just comes down to first, looking out the window, then eventually, possibly looking out the windshield of the truck.


The ONLY reason I say NWS is because sometimes they will make a darn good argument to why the models are wrong in places like the discussion. Pretty much all the local news is just someone's willingness to jump on board or hold off. All in all its the same stuff we can all look at. Look at Novak showing the same websites we all access for info. They can make it sound difficult but the computers seem just as accurate and that's as far as I feel like taking it anyway.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Well the NAM went all goofy.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2089120 said:


> The ONLY reason I say NWS is because sometimes they will make a darn good argument to why the models are wrong in places like the discussion. Pretty much all the local news is just someone's willingness to jump on board or hold off. All in all its the same stuff we can all look at. Look at Novak showing the same websites we all access for info. They can make it sound difficult but the computers seem just as accurate and that's as far as I feel like taking it anyway.


Well said :salute:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2089120 said:


> The ONLY reason I say NWS is because sometimes they will make a darn good argument to why the models are wrong in places like the discussion. Pretty much all the local news is just someone's willingness to jump on board or hold off. All in all its the same stuff we can all look at. Look at Novak showing the same websites we all access for info. They can make it sound difficult but the computers seem just as accurate and that's as far as I feel like taking it anyway.


The only difficult part is getting it right.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Sweet... down to 1.3 tomorrow...


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2089125 said:


> Well the NAM went all goofy.


It go up or what?


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2089130 said:


> Sweet... down to 1.3 tomorrow...


Now to just get rid of that pesky 1 infront of that decimal point


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2089127 said:


> The only difficult part is getting it right.


Thats what im here for


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2089134 said:


> It go up or what?


Down tomorrow and up Friday I think?????


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2089137 said:


> Thats what im here for


Doh Kay. .....


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2089137 said:


> Thats what im here for


Preposterous statement of the year!!!

And it's only the 5th of January!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2089127 said:


> The only difficult part is getting it right.


Very true. But nobody will be perfect in a metro area. WAY too many people and with storms bisecting the area a whole lot of people will say it was wrong while the other half will say they were right on. Can't win I tell ya.

For me I come on here,look at NWS, and the models. I don't need accuweather, Paul Douglas, or the local news.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Novak drew circles.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2089144 said:


> Very true. But nobody will be perfect in a metro area. WAY too many people and with storms bisecting the area a whole lot of people will say it was wrong while the other half will say they were right on. Can't win I tell ya.
> 
> For me I come on here,look at NWS, and the models. I don't need accuweather, Paul Douglas, or the local news.


I agree. You should see what response I got to Novak's post.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2089142 said:


> Doh Kay. .....


Ive been pretty good just saying. Lol


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2089148 said:


> I agree. You should see what response I got to Novak's post.


Who's this Matt Ryan guy?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2089152 said:


> Who's this Matt Ryan guy?


Some other lawn guy looks like Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If I remember right, he bought one of my Grandstands last spring.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2089152 said:


> Who's this Matt Ryan guy?


Lol dont know if its someone on here being a smartass or someone else being a richard


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2089094 said:


> They seem to follow the nam. Which is higher than the rest


gfs is higher pending the database

and this just in.....ice to the north a.m.
per nws short term graphics

Like I said....couple days ago


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ian says 1-2" of slop that will be hard to measure because of how much melts.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2089172 said:


> Ian says 1-2" of slop that will be hard to measure because of how much melts.


Sounds like the forecast his wife keeps telling him!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2089172 said:


> Ian says 1-2" of slop that will be hard to measure because of how much melts.


Ground temps aren't that warm right now. I still have ice on my street. We'll see.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2089176 said:


> Ground temps aren't that warm right now. I still have ice on my street. We'll see.


And a high around 32 not 36 so not sure how much will melt unless its just so sloppy it melts from the top down


----------



## qualitycut

My driveway faces straight south and nothing has melted


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hey, don't be yelling at me. We all know I only regurgitate. I never have new info of my own.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2089185 said:


> My driveway faces straight south and nothing has melted


Roads were melting off in Cambridge today where I was hauling.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;2089176 said:


> Ground temps aren't that warm right now. I still have ice on my street. We'll see.


True
and
Parking lots that had snow....still have snow


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2089189 said:


> Roads were melting off in Cambridge today where I was hauling.


No melting here on our road


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;2089191 said:


> No melting here on our road


It's confirmed......LwnMwrdude is an idiot. :waving:

**Highways maybe but nothing most of us plow.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;2089192 said:


> It's confirmed......LwnMwrdude is an idiot. :waving:
> 
> **Highways maybe but nothing most of us plow.


.........


----------



## unit28

If this moves north faster
We'll see minor snow accumulated by 6pm tomorrow


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2089185 said:


> My driveway faces straight south and nothing has melted


Has it been plowed this year?


----------



## unit28

Beyond tired
Been up since 230, this morning
Worked 3am to 5pm

Sleep is overrated


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2089199 said:


> Has it been plowed this year?


Yea 1 time its melted every other time ita snowed. Gets driven over a bunch before it gets plowed.


----------



## unit28

Drakeslayer;2089199 said:


> Has it been plowed this year?


By the looks of it
He hasn't plowed since he moved in


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2089181 said:


> And a high around 32 not 36 so not sure how much will melt unless its just so sloppy it melts from the top down


Is that Quality coming around???


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2089195 said:


> If this moves north faster
> We'll see minor snow accumulated by 6pm tomorrow


Wait... so it's not starting around Noon??


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2089203 said:


> Is that Quality coming around???


No im just a realist. I dont let my hopes and wishes sway an educated decision


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2089204 said:


> Wait... so it's not starting around Noon??


Or it is and over 6 hours we wont have squat hence minor by 6?


----------



## unit28

Snow likely on this...
By lunch tomorrow


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2089204 said:


> Wait... so it's not starting around Noon??


Nam shows it starting at about 4.


----------



## ryde307

Ranger620;2089089 said:


> Sss or Ryde. Any idea what size pusher that machine could push? Looking at specs its only a 4 cylinder with like 84 hp


It would run a 10' pretty easy. A 12' if your keeping it moving with the storm. Loaders put power down to the ground pretty efficiently so not a ton of HP it needed.


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2089204 said:


> Wait... so it's not starting around Noon??


nws uses HRRR data quite often.
HRRR shows clear at noon tomorrow

however, HRRR updates many times

so we'll see


----------



## unit28

Bookmark this

Nam 48hrs total whatever accumulated

thought it said snow

http://weather.unisys.com/nam/nam_misc.php?inv=0&plot=prec

Edit

This link is the snow

http://weather.unisys.com/nam/nam_misc.php?&inv=0&plot=snow


----------



## qualitycut

Meteo went up for Friday, stayed same file tomorrow. 

Why can't it Wait till next week

But again south east not even 2 on the otherside of Hennepin through Sunday


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2089213 said:


> Meteo went up for Friday, stayed same file tomorrow.
> 
> Why can't it Wait till next week


Look who is a believer in the models all of a sudden.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2089077 said:


> Told her to call you when it looks like it slowed down on snow to hang that air thing in her garage.


Sounds good


----------



## unit28

Maybe an inch Thursday morning
Between 1am-7am
nws 6 hr forecast


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2089215 said:


> Look who is a believer in the models all of a sudden.


Lol i was trolling, figured you or cb would say something  it will change 4 or 5 more times and by then it will be south east and we wont get much.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2089213 said:


> Meteo went up for Friday, stayed same file tomorrow.
> 
> Why can't it Wait till next week
> 
> But again south east not even 2 on the otherside of Hennepin through Sunday


Of course it did


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2089220 said:


> Lol i was trolling, figured you or cb would say something  it will change 4 or 5 more times and by then it will be south east and we wont get ANY.


Fixed it for ya


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2089218 said:


> Maybe an inch Thursday morning
> Between 1am-7am
> nws 6 hr forecast


Hmmm I only have .2" of snow after midnight...


----------



## Bill1090

Yay more snow coming.... 




Is it spring yet?


----------



## skorum03

Just started this Making a Murderer documentary on netflix. It is pretty well done, and interesting.


----------



## Polarismalibu

skorum03;2089228 said:


> Just started this Making a Murderer documentary on netflix. It is pretty well done, and interesting.


So your giving up on plowing to be a murderer?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Is it snowing yet? Hope so. I'm wide awake.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm at less than 1" on the hourly now. Same for Friday.


----------



## SnowGuy73

27° breezy, clouds.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Todays snowfall its trending slower...but most locations should see
snow falling later this evening. Snowfall amounts through thursday
morning will be light...generally less than an inch at most sites.
Temperatures will vary little over the next 24 hours...with highs in
the lower 30s...and lows in the upper 20s to near 30.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The result is expected to be prolonged light
precipitation...focused mainly from srn and ern mn to wi. Pops
have been increased to categorical levels there...tapering off to
chance across western mn. Some negatives for snow accumulations
include temperatures near or above freezing...meager lift...and a
rather moist profile. These should all drive snow ratios below 7
or 8:1 as the air force method suggests. Qpf is a blend of most
guidance...except the 06z nam which appears much too heavy. An
inch or two of snow will be possible across most of the area from
thursday night into early friday afternoon.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

10:1 2-3:1 more than the NWS believes will happen.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just got done sending an email to my school, wanting to see what they want done.

We are supposed to plow at 1".

Right now we are forecast for .8".


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2089246 said:


> The result is expected to be prolonged light
> precipitation...focused mainly from srn and ern mn to wi. Pops
> have been increased to categorical levels there...tapering off to
> chance across western mn. Some negatives for snow accumulations
> include temperatures near or above freezing...meager lift...and a
> rather moist profile. These should all drive snow ratios below 7
> or 8:1 as the air force method suggests. Qpf is a blend of most
> guidance...except the 06z nam which appears much too heavy. An
> inch or two of snow will be possible across most of the area from
> thursday night into early friday afternoon.


You must be board, using multi colors.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's just sad that we're "sweating out" these 1" snowfalls.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;2089249 said:


> You must be board, using multi colors.....


Pretty much.....

I can only do so much when I'm awake in the middle of the night.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2089251 said:


> Pretty much.....
> 
> I can only do so much when I'm awake in the middle of the night.


I fell asleep at 6pm, woke up at 10 and went bak to sleep till 4:30.....most sleep i have gotten in a week. Now to replace batteries in 1 truck and give it to the shop across the street so they can straighten out the steering wheel that is off from them putting in the pitman arm, get sand and mix up salt/sand for the rain that is coming,check out the front end on the hd that clemens says is shot and a few other things before we get more snow. Most stuff is good, but with a all but 2 of my shovelers out this week, firing 2 of them and one of my main plow drivers down for a few days makes me a little nervous with a storm upcoming.

On a good note, meeting with my customer i thought was not going to be good yesterday went great, much better than expected.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Usually the meetings do go better than expected. I think alot of times we beat ourselves up wondering how we can do better, when in fact the customer sees we're doing fine, just wants some confirmation on a couple of items.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2089256 said:


> Usually the meetings do go better than expected. I think alot of times we beat ourselves up wondering how we can do better, when in fact the customer sees we're doing fine, just wants some confirmation on a couple of items.


And that was what it was. Last contractor that they use apparently hose them very badly, so they did their own snow plowing for many years, and then decided they wanted to have someone do it it again. With the way the storm came in and the amount of snow that we got at one shot there were a few things that got missed and they just had some concerns. There was also some miscommunication as to them wanting some garbage dumpsters pulled out and shoveled fire hydrant shoveled around, we do that but it is not in their contract it is an extra charge. After about 45 minutes we had everything straightened out and they are happy as clams...


----------



## TKLAWN

I have .5 on the hourly for today.

Looking at the radar in Nebraska, VRAC .4


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2089259 said:


> I have .5 on the hourly for today.
> 
> Looking at the radar in Nebraska, VRAC .4


Certainly doesn't look impressive, does it?

You have tickets for Sunday?


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2089260 said:


> Certainly doesn't look impressive, does it?
> 
> You have tickets for Sunday?


Sidewalks at best I'm thinking.

Of course.
Top ten coldest temp for a nfl game I hear.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Brickman says an inch or so.


----------



## SnowGuy73

SnowGuy73;2089263 said:


> Brickman says an inch or so.


Says 1-3" Friday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2089262 said:


> Sidewalks at best I'm thinking.
> 
> Of course.
> Top ten coldest temp for a nfl game I hear.


Sounds like my little tractor is down indefinitely. I'd be happy with just a sidewalk run.


----------



## CityGuy

25° partly cloudy
Light wind


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;2089272 said:


> Sounds like my little tractor is down indefinitely. I'd be happy with just a sidewalk run.


Trading it for a L model?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;2089275 said:


> Trading it for a L model?


Gonna be making a call at 8:03 both there and John Deere.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2089278 said:


> Gonna be making a call at 8:03 both there and John Deere.


Main problem will be of anyone has an L3560 or not.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2089286 said:


> Main problem will be of anyone has an L3560 or not.


http://m.tractorhouse.com/ListingDe...me=tractor&listingId=10067317&categoryId=1111

Lorreto has one. As does Anoka and Shakopee. 2013 "new"


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;2089259 said:


> I have .5 on the hourly for today.
> 
> Looking at the radar in Nebraska, VRAC .4


Mother f'r!!!


----------



## unit28

Attm. Best potential of an inch is on the farthest se quadrant that's in the system.
Most of it has .01 of precip.

Hopefully it gets here sooner than later and the axis lands here


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2089302 said:


> Attm. Best potential of an inch is on the farthest se quadrant that's in the system.
> Most of it has .01 of precip.
> 
> Hopefully it gets here sooner than later and the axis lands here


Or hopefully sooner than later so it's done early and i can keep my close to normal sleep schedule going


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2089336 said:


> Or hopefully sooner than later so it's done early and i can keep my close to normal sleep schedule going


I like your thinking. I just somewhat got mine back to normal


----------



## qualitycut

The RAP doesnt think is going to snow


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2089289 said:


> http://m.tractorhouse.com/ListingDe...me=tractor&listingId=10067317&categoryId=1111
> 
> Lorreto has one. As does Anoka and Shakopee. 2013 "new"


Those things only have 35 hoursepower? I never knew it was that low, seems a little light?


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2089355 said:


> The RAP doesnt think is going to snow


Yet... attm Thumbs Up


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2089355 said:


> The RAP doesnt think is going to snow


WRF shows split


----------



## qualitycut

Lwmr, what you mean schools plowed at 1 inch? Thought they were 1.5


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2089362 said:


> Those things only have 35 hoursepower? I never knew it was that low, seems a little light?


Their higher in torque though. Remember there diesel. You would be amazed at the work those little machines can do


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2089373 said:


> Their higher in torque though. Remember there diesel. You would be amazed at the work those little machines can do


Yea all those compact machines are nuts just like the little cat loader i was running thing was tiny but had tons of power


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2089373 said:


> Their higher in torque though. Remember there diesel. You would be amazed at the work those little machines can do


I have to admit I'm clueless when it comes to tractors and loaders... Good to know! Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2089362 said:


> Those things only have 35 hoursepower? I never knew it was that low, seems a little light?


Perfect machine for a 6' sidewalk. Runs out about 15-16 mph so you can drive them between locations. Turf tires so you can drive all over properties.


----------



## ryde307

cbservicesllc;2089382 said:


> I have to admit I'm clueless when it comes to tractors and loaders... Good to know! Thumbs Up


HP isn't a huge deal in them. Plently of tq and they all put power to the ground efficiently. With a longer wheel base compared to skids they also have better traction.

Our toolcat could out push most of our skids no problem because of this.

Most everything pushing snow runs out of traction well before it runs out power.


----------



## albhb3

Rain/sleet here...algona iowa


----------



## cbservicesllc

County out crack filling here... Just to rip it all out when they run plows over it tomorrow... Talk about job security...


----------



## albhb3

cbservicesllc;2089408 said:


> County out crack filling here... Just to rip it all out when they run plows over it tomorrow... Talk about job security...


You should talk talk to the fearless union guy on here about that


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2089408 said:


> County out crack filling here... Just to rip it all out when they run plows over it tomorrow... Talk about job security...


Really? Going to have to really heat those cracks up to adhere.


----------



## CityGuy

Barlow says starting around 3 and done by 10.


----------



## unit28

My dew points are higher than metro area

And no meltng......on my road


----------



## unit28

CityGuy;2089425 said:


> Barlow says starting around 3 and done by 10.


GFS
Has me from 6-midnight'ish around 1.25" snow


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;2089428 said:


> GFS
> Has me from 6-midnight'ish around 1.25" snow


They always speak of the metro and wonder what their definition of metro is?


----------



## unit28

CityGuy;2089430 said:


> They always speak of the metro and wonder what their definition of metro is?


Guessing south of viking blvd...

not being from here Anoka is north metro idk


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Barlow said 1-2" today and Friday


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2089448 said:


> Barlow said 1-2" today and Friday


Each time or total?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;2089454 said:


> Each time or total?


Each time apparently


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

CityGuy;2089425 said:


> Barlow says starting around 3 and done by 10.


Ch4's radar shows it in the metro around 6pm and gone by 10:30pm. Guy says 1.5"


----------



## qualitycut

The ol rap is still at 0 snow.


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2089458 said:


> Ch4's radar shows it in the metro around 6pm and gone by 10:30pm. Guy says 1.5"


Vrac of .05


----------



## qualitycut

Novak must be looking at the nam for Friday says 2-4+ best part is a guy asked if 3-6 was likely and his response was that's a bit optimistic 2-4+ lol


----------



## CityGuy

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2089458 said:


> Ch4's radar shows it in the metro around 6pm and gone by 10:30pm. Guy says 1.5"


Back to define metro? 7 county 10? Or?


----------



## CityGuy

31° and cloudy


----------



## unit28

That dark band near the border is heading to st paul


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2089473 said:


> That dark band near the border is heading to st paul


Now to see how warm it is when it gets here.


----------



## qualitycut

Snows melting


----------



## skorum03

Headed to cabelas since gander mountain messed up my muck boot order twice.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2089478 said:


> Now to see how warm it is when it gets here.


Check for the Temps @ 9pm


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2089497 said:


> check for the temps @ 9pm


31-32...........


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2089465 said:


> Back to define metro? 7 county 10? Or?


Heck, I heard a weather guy include St. Cloud in the NW metro once...


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2089511 said:


> Heck, I heard a weather guy include St. Cloud in the NW metro once...


What are you using for truck/ route tracking again? I remember your Brother in law showed me the app on his phone but I forget what it was?


----------



## andy34

Dahl just posted on kstp app "about an inch" for this evening


----------



## qualitycut

Ohoh raps up to 2/10ths


----------



## Polarismalibu

skorum03;2089491 said:


> Headed to cabelas since gander mountain messed up my muck boot order twice.


Yep I'm about go there too


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2089515 said:


> What are you using for truck/ route tracking again? I remember your Brother in law showed me the app on his phone but I forget what it was?


Service Autopilot... more the invoicing, scheduling, and routing side... We use Delphi Connect devices from Verizon for GPS tracking on each truck.


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2089527 said:


> Service Autopilot... more the invoicing, scheduling, and routing side... We use Delphi Connect devices from Verizon for GPS tracking on each truck.


Ok thanks....


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2089533 said:


> Ok thanks....


No prob, I couldn't remember which one he showed you, hahaha


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Done dump trucking. We plowing tonight or what??


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2089568 said:


> Done dump trucking. We plowing tonight or what??


If you have anything umder 1 inch


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2089568 said:


> Done dump trucking. We plowing tonight or what??


I'm in st Francis and it's snowing like a mofo. Roads gonna turn white in 15 minutes at this pace


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2089568 said:


> Done dump trucking. We plowing tonight or what??


For some reason the sisco thong song popped in my head when i read this.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2089568 said:


> Done dump trucking. We plowing tonight or what??


Leaf blower......perhaps


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2089484 said:


> Snows melting


Got my driveway down to black....attm.

Flurries.


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2089584 said:


> Leaf blower......perhaps


And why is that.


----------



## Greenery

Vrac .001 for NW metro


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2089596 said:


> And why is that.


I was thinking this....but it might be too heavy.

As in wet....


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2089597 said:


> Vrac .001 for NW metro


Might be .001 to low


----------



## Ranger620

St Francis was snowing like crazy. Anoka barley a flurry


----------



## Doughboy12

Big flakes..........of snow. 

Drive is no longer black...


----------



## qualitycut

33 light snow


----------



## ryde307

I just saw in an email that Hedberg is opening a new location in Chanhassen.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sure is nice out right now for January 6th.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2089622 said:


> Sure is nice out right now for January 6th.


Yea broom ball will be nice


----------



## qualitycut

Roads and drive still black north facing neighbors concrete drive has a little but can see threw it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2089622 said:


> Sure is nice out right now for January 6th.


I was saying that to a buddy of mine earlier today...

By the way... ain't seen cafe for flakes here yet... :realmad:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2089628 said:


> I was saying that to a buddy of mine earlier today...
> 
> By the way... ain't seen cafe for flakes here yet... :realmad:


Had some, but they all melted.


----------



## Green Grass

I am going with a VRAC .0004


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Still say majority of moisture is going SE.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2089631 said:


> I am going with a VRAC .0004


Keep adding those zeros. :laughing:

Oh, my ECM is being next dayed for my tractor today. Dealer didn't sound too excited to take this tractor in on trade. He knows it's a bum tractor model.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2089635 said:


>


Lower to 10:1 and compact


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

RAP Is on the rise!!!


----------



## ryde307

Anyone going to the green expo?


----------



## Drakeslayer

ryde307;2089639 said:


> Anyone going to the green expo?


Yes. Next Thursday. Trade show only.


----------



## qualitycut

This is like 2:1 snow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I suppose I'd better go, get my recertification done.


----------



## Drakeslayer

ryde307;2089620 said:


> I just saw in an email that Hedberg is opening a new location in Chanhassen.


How can they afford that? Their flagship location in Plymouth has been a ghost town for the past few years.


----------



## Green Grass

Light snow in waconia


----------



## qualitycut

Who's the jackass from Wisconsin driving 50 in the left lane f 150 platinum with his plow on lol


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2089643 said:


> How can they afford that? Their flagship location in Plymouth has been a ghost town for the past few years.


They all are. Must be because of thier ridiculous pricing

Bet gertens has more customers in 1 hr then they have all day at some locations


----------



## banonea

flaking here for a while now, just turning white.

Thinking we have been hard on the trucks over the years. just did the front end on the 1 truck, now the front end is loose as hell on the other. About $300.00 in parts if I do it myself:realmad: guess time is catching up to them. I shouldn't complain, I have had those 2 trucks for over 10 years and plowed with both of them about that long as well, the least they could have done is waited and split the months they had their issues.....

On a good note, got my computer back and HOLY FAST:yow!: there was a butt load of spy ware on I guess. wont happen now, got a much better antivirus/ antispyware


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2089647 said:


> flaking here for a while now, just turning white.
> 
> Thinking we have been hard on the trucks over the years. just did the front end on the 1 truck, now the front end is loose as hell on the other. About $300.00 in parts if I do it myself:realmad: guess time is catching up to them. I shouldn't complain, I have had those 2 trucks for over 10 years and plowed with both of them about that long as well, the least they could have done is waited and split the months they had their issues.....
> 
> On a good note, got my computer back and HOLY FAST:yow!: there was a butt load of spy ware on I guess. wont happen now, got a much better antivirus/ antispyware


To much gay porn


----------



## Polarismalibu

Whoever decided to put this fuse box on the ford is an idiot


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

NorthernProServ;2089533 said:


> Ok thanks....


We use GoTrack. Simple plug in For pickups, solder in module for larger trucks and equipment. Easy interface from desktop or phone, and pretty cheap considering. Tells you engine on/off, speed, has a "fence" you set so if it goes outside your fence you get alerts. Seems to be a good product, we've had it for 5 years or so.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ironwood-Mn;2089652 said:


> We use GoTrack. Simple plug in For pickups, solder in module for larger trucks and equipment. Easy interface from desktop or phone, and pretty cheap considering. Tells you engine on/off, speed, has a "fence" you set so if it goes outside your fence you get alerts. Seems to be a good product, we've had it for 5 years or so.


That's what o have


----------



## wenzelosllc

ryde307;2089639 said:


> Anyone going to the green expo?


I am. Don't know how much I'll be there on weds/Thurs but Fri I have recertification


----------



## wenzelosllc

qualitycut;2089646 said:


> They all are. Must be because of thier ridiculous pricing
> 
> Bet gertens has more customers in 1 hr then they have all day at some locations


I wouldn't doubt it. Prices are very uncompetitive on most things. I'm about 5 minutes from stillwater location and instead drive to inver grove since Gertens is more reasonable.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I have about 3/16" here in S. MPLS. 612 Fools. I'd tell you how many hockey pucks that is but my neighbor boy came to use the rink and took my pucks!!!!


----------



## wenzelosllc

Very light snow at 94 and white bear. Sidewalks are 90% covered and streets are black. 32.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Guess I don't have trailer running lights. Just stop and turn


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;2089665 said:


> Guess I don't have trailer running lights. Just stop and turn


Ride the brakes.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2089661 said:


> I have about 3/16" here in S. MPLS. 612 Fools. I'd tell you how many hockey pucks that is but my neighbor boy came to use the rink and took my pucks!!!!


Sure don't look like it on the traffic cams.

Only place can find snow on the roads is Stewartville.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2089645 said:


> Who's the jackass from Wisconsin driving 50 in the left lane f 150 platinum with his plow on lol


I had some jackass doing 25 in a 50 trailer with a snowblower on it then decided to do 5 to turn


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2089673 said:


> Sure don't look like it on the traffic cams.
> 
> Only place can find snow on the roads is Stewartville.


Well its not like I'm talking 3". Its been coming down nicely for an hour.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like NW metro is getting some good snow.


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;2089677 said:


> Well its not like I'm talking 3". Its been coming down nicely for an hour.


Looks white at TCF on ch 9


----------



## Green Grass

Roads are starting to get a white tint.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;2089670 said:


> Ride the brakes.


I can't seem to be able to fix it. Fuse box is cafing impossible to get to


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;2089678 said:


> Looks like NW metro is getting some good snow.


It looks like I'm in the darkest green part of it and the truck windshield is the only thing showing any accumulation.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;2089689 said:


> It looks like I'm in the darkest green part of it and the truck windshield is the only thing showing any accumulation.


Good..... I'd really like to get my tractor back, and I just found out I'm down one of my better drivers.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2089690 said:


> Good..... I'd really like to get my tractor back, and I just found out I'm down one of my better drivers.


I'm still down trailer lights


----------



## Green Grass

Roads are white in Delano


----------



## unit28

Mix here.......


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;2089690 said:


> Good..... I'd really like to get my tractor back, and I just found out I'm down one of my better drivers.


Sidewalk and driveway now have a coating. Road is still mostly black


----------



## ryde307

Drakeslayer;2089643 said:


> How can they afford that? Their flagship location in Plymouth has been a ghost town for the past few years.


I was thinking the same. Says it will be a supply yard and more details to come.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Snowed good here for a bit... a lot burning off...


----------



## unit28

Filling in just east of metro


----------



## qualitycut

Playing boot a d there is a dusting on the ice roads patchy at best.


----------



## IDST

Are we plowing tonight or what


----------



## qualitycut

Still see yhe parking lot at gabes bar


----------



## qualitycut

jagext;2089722 said:


> Are we plowing tonight or what


No.........


----------



## CityGuy

Very small light flakes


----------



## Green Grass

Roads are black and wet in Buffalo and mn dot is out


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2089735 said:


> Roads are black and wet in Buffalo and mn dot is out


With blades down and they will come by again an salt


----------



## millsaps118

All clear up here in ER. Looks like I might have to do a salt run on my metro stuff.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Still another wave it looks like... Hopefully that one is ALOT heavier...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2089750 said:


> Still another wave it looks like... Hopefully that one is ALOT heavier...


Like 2 inches worth i cant even measure here


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2089754 said:


> Like 2 inches worth i cant even measure here


At this point I'd be happy with an inch of snow...


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Everything is white here except my driveway


----------



## qualitycut

I guess i need to turn rstios down on yhe meteo

A 8-1 RATIO FOR MOST OF MN...WITH 6-1 IN WC WI AND FAR SC MN. SNOWFALL TOTALS WHICH INCLUDE SOME TONIGHT...RANGE FROM 1-2 INCHES IN WC/CENTRAL MN...TO 2-3 INCHES


----------



## CityGuy

Steady light snow. Dusting at best.


----------



## qualitycut

Just turned 40 into 175 on pull tabs.


----------



## IDST

qualitycut;2089754 said:


> Like 2 inches worth i cant even measure here


Some of us only want one inch.

Of snow
Didn't want to leave that door open


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2089738 said:


> With blades down and they will come by again an salt


Just salting


----------



## qualitycut

jagext;2089771 said:


> Some of us only want one inch.
> 
> Of snow
> Didn't want to leave that door open


The back door?

Still aint going to happen

I would take an inch of snow to.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Anyone even close to an inch of snow?


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2089780 said:


> Anyone even close to an inch of snow?


I think ots raining here


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2089783 said:


> I think ots raining here


Mother F......


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2089780 said:


> Anyone even close to an inch of snow?


Um.....No.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2089780 said:


> Anyone even close to an inch of snow?


My yard has 4-5 inches of snow in it


----------



## qualitycut

It waa, back to snow. My dad said it was raining around 6 too


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2089787 said:


> My yard has 4-5 inches of snow in it


I have a tad more. Im in a snow zone this year


----------



## djagusch

cbservicesllc;2089780 said:


> Anyone even close to an inch of snow?


1/4 inch on the hood of my truck. Really tacky snow. But I'm further north and east, even of lwnmwrmn. 2nd band just started through an hr ago.


----------



## qualitycut

Cb when i win the powerball you can have all my accounts trucks and equipment


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2089780 said:


> Anyone even close to an inch of snow?


Negative...


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2089799 said:


> Cb when i win the powerball you can have all my accounts trucks and equipment


He can have mine too, because you are going to pass that 500 million out to all of us right ?


----------



## djagusch

cbservicesllc;2089780 said:


> Anyone even close to an inch of snow?


Employee says by turtle lake they are close to a inch of snow. There's a casino there for entertainment for you also.


----------



## Greenery

1/2 inch on my untreated sidewalk.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2089803 said:


> He can have mine too, because you are going to pass that 500 million out to all of us right ?


I tell ya what, i will rent the kod out for a week and dances and drinks on me


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2089805 said:


> 1/2 inch on my untreated sidewalk.


I havea dusting here


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;2089683 said:


> I can't seem to be able to fix it. Fuse box is cafing impossible to get to


Sure it's not the trailer?


----------



## hansenslawncare

Just over 1/4" in Woodbury...


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2089799 said:


> Cb when i win the powerball you can have all my accounts trucks and equipment


Will you buy me a beer?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;2089809 said:


> Sure it's not the trailer?


I'm hoping he checked the power at the receptacle on the truck first.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2089806 said:


> i tell ya what, i will rent the kod out for a week and dances and drinks on me


yeah! !.......


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

7/16" on the deck. 3/8" on the truck that hasn't moved today, no snow on the wife's truck that last ran at 5:30. Driveway that is salted is mostly black Street is white


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;2089821 said:


> I'm hoping he checked the power at the receptacle on the truck first.


That too. I had one get so screwed up from corrosion it would turn off my headlights sometimes.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;2089836 said:


> That too. I had one get so screwed up from corrosion it would turn off my headlights sometimes.


I have lots of trailers and have seen just about everything. Pretty easy to identify if it's the truck or the trailer. It seems like I deal with trailer wiring once a week in the summer.


----------



## CityGuy

Coating here. roads are white


----------



## qualitycut

Nams tanking for friday


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2089857 said:


> Nams tanking for friday


Winter's over.

Not exactly Tanking though. ;0


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2089786 said:


> Um.....No.


Yeahhhhh... I stepped out of a meeting at the FD and there was like 3/4"... Then I walked out further at it was probably just over a 1/4"... The stuff had drifted up from that popcorn fart Monday night...


----------



## Ranger620

Full salt run


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2089860 said:


> Winter's over.
> 
> Not exactly Tanking though. ;0


Half of what it was earlier. Tomorrow will be half again then friday nothing. I should have said under 2in instead of 3


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2089864 said:


> Full salt run


I can only justify doing 1 lot and its a tiny 45 dollar lot. Should melt here tomorrow morning


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1/2" Chisago City.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2089870 said:


> Half of what it was earlier. Tomorrow will be half again then friday nothing. I should have said under 2in instead of 3


Check again. The new NAM is UP^^^


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2089874 said:


> Check again. The new NAM is UP^^^


Meh.........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2089874 said:


> Check again. The new NAM is UP^^^


NAM has been ungodly wrong all year.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'll have a Link Lakes measurement here shortly.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2089876 said:


> NAM has been ungodly wrong all year.


That's fine and dandy but he said it was down. It's UP^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ˆˆˆˆˆˆˆˆˆˆˆˆ


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2089878 said:


> I'll have a Link Lakes measurement here shortly.


Is that a golf course?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2089880 said:


> That's fine and dandy but he said it was down. It's UP^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ˆˆˆˆˆˆˆˆˆˆˆˆ


Yea i havent looked for a bit the 2 before were.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

***** Lino

New phone. Forgot to put Lino in the dictionary so it doesn't autocorrect.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2089883 said:


> Yea i havent looked for a bit the 2 before were.


Doh kay. Whatever you say.


----------



## qualitycut

Sorry guys no kod


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2089887 said:


> Doh kay. Whatever you say.


We will see of we have over 3 after the snow friday


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Considerably less snow in Forest Lake. Not even 1/4".


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2089892 said:


> Considerably less snow in Forest Lake. Not even 1/4".


Yea i was surprised you said half inch i dont even have a 1/4 here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Lino Lakes has under 1/4".

Salted areas would probably be black by morning, but I'm here, so I'm salting again.


----------



## qualitycut

Don't tell sss the gfs went up


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2089899 said:


> Don't tell sss the gfs went up


I'm on this stuff like white on rice. Been there done that.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Mist in moundsview


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I won't be heading to St. Anthony if any of the lurkers are waiting for a report from there.

Headed to Vadnais Heights / White Bear Lake.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Salted lots are 3/4's black


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2089902 said:


> I won't be heading to St. Anthony if any of the lurkers are waiting for a report from there.
> 
> Headed to Vadnais Heights / White Bear Lake.


I was at 36 and Lexington around 8 and there was hardly a coating


----------



## andy34

White bear lake on deck 3/8" and pavement 1/4"


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2089900 said:


> I'm on this stuff like white on rice. Been there done that.


I prefer brown rice.


----------



## qualitycut

andy34;2089907 said:


> White bear lake on deck 3/8" and pavement 1/4"


Lwmr you finally got eyes in wbl


----------



## Semi-Crazy

strong dusting to 1/4" halfway between Cambridge and North Branch, seems to be misting more than snowing right now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2089910 said:


> Lwmr you finally got eyes in wbl


I see that. Too bad it's a zero tolerance sidewalk, so I gotta go anyways.


----------



## wizardsr

qualitycut;2089910 said:


> Lwmr you finally got eyes in wbl


Oakdale and N St Paul had 1/4", wbl should be about the same.

Mndot is employing a new strategy on 694. Running blades down to warm the pavement, and not spreading any salt. Quite the spark show!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Windshield wiper down!! Windshield wiper down!!


----------



## qualitycut

wizardsr;2089916 said:


> Oakdale and N St Paul had 1/4", wbl should be about the same.
> 
> Mndot is employing a new strategy on 694. Running blades down to warm the pavement, and not spreading any salt. Quite the spark show!


They get more hours in when they do that. Then after it cools and makes ice that go back and salt then go back and scape. They can turn a dustingof snow in to 2- 8 hour shifts. Just like when we get 1 inch or less in inver that plow a few times avd 4 or more 1 time since it takes as long as plowing 1 inch a few times. They ain't stupid when ot comes to spending


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2089915 said:


> I see that. Too bad it's a zero tolerance sidewalk, so I gotta go anyways.


I know but then you know if you need to bring a shovel with too. Or was that a different account least time where you didn't have one


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2089921 said:


> I know but then you know if you need to bring a shovel with too. Or was that a different account least time where you didn't have one


That was just a time when I had given my shovel in the truck to some shovelers where there handle cracked (like most snowplow shovels do).

I actually have blowers and shovels staged at this property so if I'm ever gone, someone else can just drive here and take care of everything.


----------



## Greenery

Anyone in the SW metro with a report?


----------



## Doughboy12

I had a a smidgish over 3/4" here. 
But I'm not really sw.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2089919 said:


> Windshield wiper down!! Windshield wiper down!!


Always have 3 spares in the truck.....:waving:

I suppose you have to make a warranty claim on that too....:laughing:


----------



## Greenery

1/8-1/4 inch In EP.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Feels nice out, have windows half way down. Feels good


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Oh I saw someone pushing a lot in roseville


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Not only did quality not win the lottery, no one won the lottery.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2089932 said:


> Feels nice out, have windows half way down. Feels good


It IS nice out.

Any for what it's worth, I push the snow away from the doors and main parking spots at my banks when I salt, even at a 1/4".


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;2089934 said:


> Not only did quality not win the lottery, no one won the lottery.


Guess I'll buy a ticket for the next drawing


----------



## NorthernProServ

Saw two guys plowing in Brooklyn Park


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;2089937 said:


> Saw two guys plowing in Brooklyn Park


I wasn't aware they had those types of bars in Brooklyn Park.


----------



## Polarismalibu

White Castle it is


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Another pallet done.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Someone running a skid around in **** Rapids


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2089938 said:


> I wasn't aware they had those types of bars in Brooklyn Park.


I should have known better :/


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2089932 said:


> Feels nice out, have windows half way down. Feels good


Very nice out...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2089943 said:


> Very nice out...


Makes a guy nervous the next 1.8" on the hourly might turn into .7" on the blacktop, huh???


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2089934 said:


> Not only did quality not win the lottery, no one won the lottery.


That's nice... I can buy a ticket this time around


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2089944 said:


> Makes a guy nervous the next 1.8" on the hourly might turn into .7" on the blacktop, huh???


Now I like your thinking


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2089937 said:


> Saw two guys plowing in Brooklyn Park


That's ridiculous... There's only like 1/4"


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2089941 said:


> Someone running a skid around in **** Rapids


I have one in **** rapids but no one running it if that helps Pick me up White Castle and meet me in rogers


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2089947 said:


> That's ridiculous... There's only like 1/4"


Just saw a guy plowing in Plymouth.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2089948 said:


> I have one in **** rapids but no one running it if that helps Pick me up White Castle and meet me in rogers


Already ate it all. Now I'm at my last spot in Fridley staring at the sidewalk all sleepy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dense fog in Forest Lake. That means the snow is melting.....MELTING!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Yeah this bagged salt in the tailgate spreader sucks


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2089953 said:


> Yeah this bagged salt in the tailgate spreader sucks


How come???


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2089940 said:


> Another pallet done.


Got one left in the garage here.

CB, you ever here back from northern ?


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2089947 said:


> That's ridiculous... There's only like 1/4"


Yeah and to top if off the jackass pushed it all in the street


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Just saw someone on here plowing


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2089957 said:


> Just saw someone on here plowing


What are you doing in Lindstrom??


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2089954 said:


> How come???


Takes way way to long and flows out like water


----------



## NorthernProServ

Plows and wings down on 394. Making a damn mess...better off if they left it alone.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2089959 said:


> Takes way way to long and flows out like water


That IS true, the water part.

Gotta be ready to go quick once you start moving.

The 1/2" in Lindstrom / Chisago is down to 1/4".


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2089944 said:


> Makes a guy nervous the next 1.8" on the hourly might turn into .7" on the blacktop, huh???


You shut your mouth when you're talking to me!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;2089944 said:


> Makes a guy nervous the next 1.8" on the hourly might turn into .7" on the blacktop, huh???


Made me look...Richard


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2089964 said:


> Made me look...Richard


Not for tonight silly.

Well, I guess technically it WOULD be for tonight, now.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2089962 said:


> That IS true, the water part.
> 
> Gotta be ready to go quick once you start moving.
> 
> The 1/2" in Lindstrom / Chisago is down to 1/4".


My spreader has a adjustable plate to stop or slow the flow out of it. I just hardly open it and away it goes. I gotta find bigger salt to do lots with if I'm going to use this spreader


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;2089966 said:


> My spreader has a adjustable plate to stop or slow the flow out of it. I just hardly open it and away it goes. I gotta find bigger salt to do lots with if I'm going to use this spreader


Drive faster


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2089955 said:


> Got one left in the garage here.
> 
> CB, you ever here back from northern ?


I did, and I forgot to post!

From Theresa...
Truckload is 18 pallets and yes the price is less than pallet. I believe you are buying Pro Plus, so the price is 6.88 per bag.

Plus I think there would be a small freight charge, I'll ask...

You guys can text or pm me if you're interested and let me know how many you want


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2089962 said:


> That IS true, the water part.
> 
> Gotta be ready to go quick once you start moving.
> 
> The 1/2" in Lindstrom / Chisago is down to 1/4".


I dunno... This Boss 1100 I just bought today is working pretty darn good...


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;2089967 said:


> Drive faster


I got yelled at to slow down tonight! No joke ether


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2089968 said:


> I did, and I forgot to post!
> 
> From Theresa...
> Truckload is 18 pallets and yes the price is less than pallet. I believe you are buying Pro Plus, so the price is 6.88 per bag.
> 
> Plus I think there would be a small freight charge, I'll ask...
> 
> You guys can text or pm me if you're interested and let me know how many you want


I would so be in on that, hell I'll even store it till its picked up and load you guys up


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Polarismalibu;2089966 said:


> My spreader has a adjustable plate to stop or slow the flow out of it. I just hardly open it and away it goes. I gotta find bigger salt to do lots with if I'm going to use this spreader


Using northern salt? It's way finer than US or Morton


----------



## Polarismalibu

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2089972 said:


> Using northern salt? It's way finer than US or Morton


Yeah I was using northern bags. Just as fine as there bulk. My old spreader I couldn't even run there's at all. By the time I fill it and close the cover and start going it would be empty.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

cbservicesllc;2089969 said:


> I dunno... This Boss 1100 I just bought today is working pretty darn good...


I bought a saltdogg 2250 vbox the beginning of December. I really like it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2089969 said:


> I dunno... This Boss 1100 I just bought today is working pretty darn good...


New?? Or one of them off of CL?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh oh. Already down to 1.4" on the hourly all the way until Saturday, from 1.9" earlier.

Best chance for snow is during the day tomorrow when it's 34.


----------



## SnowGuy73

31° calm, foggy.


----------



## CityGuy

31° and cloudy


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2089976 said:


> New?? Or one of them off of CL?


New, wireless from Snowplows Plus


----------



## ryde307

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2089975 said:


> I bought a saltdogg 2250 vbox the beginning of December. I really like it


We have been running 1 of these and purchased a second this season. One of the better bang for your buck deals in spreaders.


----------



## CityGuy

Main lines are wet and side streets are slick.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2090007 said:


> New, wireless from Snowplows Plus


How much?.......


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;2089780 said:


> Anyone even close to an inch of snow?


we got about 1" here, close enough to do my 1" accounts.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

We got 1/4" to 1/2". It's currently snowing and there are crews doing residentials


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;2089966 said:


> My spreader has a adjustable plate to stop or slow the flow out of it. I just hardly open it and away it goes. I gotta find bigger salt to do lots with if I'm going to use this spreader


if you can get it, bulk is the best way to go. and cheaper......


----------



## banonea

what are we looking at for today/tonight? I want to tear open the front end on a truck but wont do it if I need it to plow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;2090042 said:


> what are we looking at for today/tonight? I want to tear open the front end on a truck but wont do it if I need it to plow.


Marler on 9 said 2-3" for you.

No one has plowed around here. No private lots plowed, county / city haven't plowed.

I gotta run into Forest Lake, forgot about one of my new zero tolerance accounts.

Oops. No call, they don't open until 9.


----------



## Camden

5 minutes into the day and I see that one of my sidewalk machines is leaking some fluid. I walk over to it, put my hand under the engine and I discover it's antifreeze. I can't catch a break. 2 weeks ago I needed to put a head gasket on another machine because it was dropping coolant. 

Hopefully it's just a hose or a clamp...the Deere dealer will call me once they know.


----------



## unit28

banonea;2090042 said:


> what are we looking at for today/tonight? I want to tear open the front end on a truck but wont do it if I need it to plow.


I'd say 2-4 looking at future cast 
for you and Jim

Hard to pin an exact amount Could break up


----------



## qualitycut

3 time plow has gone by.


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2090060 said:


> I'd say 2-4 looking at future cast
> for you and Jim
> 
> Hard to pin an exact amount Could break up


Just curious what did you say for yesterday a few days ago?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

FIL said 2 1/2" in river falls


----------



## unit28

Needs to move in......


----------



## Doughboy12

Boss plows are so light they float.....the truck, not so much.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2090070 said:


> Boss plows are so light they float.....the truck, not so much.


That ice barely looks thick enough for an atv, let alone a big azz truck


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2090064 said:


> Needs to move in......


It can stay right where it's at.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2090072 said:


> It can stay right where it's at.


Word homie.....


----------



## qualitycut

.09 over night tonight sucks if it happens at least tomorrow its going to be warm.


----------



## qualitycut

Matt Brinkman is so annoying. Hes got to be a liberal with his whinny point of views.


----------



## qualitycut

Wcco days 2.6


----------



## qualitycut

Wow look at novaks map


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2090084 said:


> Wow look at novaks map


Needs to shift NW


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm down to 1.3" on the hourly now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Now we need to watch temps. NWS is a few degrees higher than most of the models. Let's see if they are right or not.


----------



## ryde307

Doughboy12;2090070 said:


> Boss plows are so light they float.....the truck, not so much.


Where was this from? Hope everyone was ok.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2090093 said:


> Where was this from? Hope everyone was ok.


It's making the rounds on Facebook I hear.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2090096 said:


> It's making the rounds on Facebook I hear.


This...........

Gives a new meaning to "float" mode.


----------



## TKLAWN

Looks like Lake Minnetonka?

Spring Park bay??


----------



## ryde307

TKLAWN;2090101 said:


> Looks like Lake Minnetonka?
> 
> Spring Park bay??


I don't think so. Looks like a bridge in the back right.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

And now the scraping calls. They don't want their lots to freeze. I told them we can wait, not charge them, and plow tomorrow, but nope, scrape them down.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2090106 said:


> And now the scraping calls. They don't want their lots to freeze. I told them we can wait, not charge them, and plow tomorrow, but nope, scrape them down.


On a year like this I would take all the extra work available.


----------



## dieselplw

LwnmwrMan22;2090106 said:


> And now the scraping calls. They don't want their lots to freeze. I told them we can wait, not charge them, and plow tomorrow, but nope, scrape them down.


That's perfect! Now you can call in a worker or two. Get them out there you stay and rest for tonight. Perfect scenario for what you were asking a week or so ago.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

dieselplw;2090109 said:


> That's perfect! Now you can call in a worker or two. Get them out there you stay and rest for tonight. Perfect scenario for what you were asking a week or so ago.


Not enough work. Maybe 2 hours. Plus I needed to grab a pallet of salt at Northern. I'll still be home by two this afternoon.

We won't be going out tonight. Tomorrow night, yes. Tonight. No.

Plus I'm sending everyone out and directing traffic from the wife's Durango tomorrow night.


----------



## wenzelosllc

Doughboy12;2090070 said:


> Boss plows are so light they float.....the truck, not so much.


This is why I don't drive on iced over bodies of water.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2090110 said:


> Not enough work. Maybe 2 hours. Plus I needed to grab a pallet of salt at Northern. I'll still be home by two this afternoon.
> 
> We won't be going out tonight. Tomorrow night, yes. Tonight. No.
> 
> Plus I'm sending everyone out and directing traffic from the wife's Durango tomorrow night.


Till the wife says that you can't take her Durango because she likes it dent free


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2090110 said:


> Not enough work. Maybe 2 hours. Plus I needed to grab a pallet of salt at Northern. I'll still be home by two this afternoon.
> 
> We won't be going out tonight. Tomorrow night, yes. Tonight. No.
> 
> Plus I'm sending everyone out and directing traffic from the wife's Durango tomorrow night.


You seem pretty sure about tomorrow


----------



## Greenery

TKLAWN;2090101 said:


> Looks like Lake Minnetonka?
> 
> Spring Park bay??


That does look like sp bay, but I think ryde right few too many condos?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2090117 said:


> You seem pretty sure about tomorrow


I'm sure we won't be going out tonight. Figure with the 1/4-1/2" that didn't get plowed last night, it won't take much to get to 1" by end of day tomorrow, then I'll for sure want to get stuff scraped down before the deep freeze.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I need the 2" of slush buildup scraped down on my parking lot before it freezes."


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;2090126 said:


> I need the 2" of slush buildup scraped down on my parking lot before it freezes."


That's a solid two inches...


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2090124 said:


> I'm sure we won't be going out tonight. Figure with the 1/4-1/2" that didn't get plowed last night, it won't take much to get to 1" by end of day tomorrow, then I'll for sure want to get stuff scraped down before the deep freeze.


See what temps do. We were supposed to get an inch or 2 yesterday


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2090130 said:


> See what temps do. We were supposed to get an inch or 2 yesterday


Oh, trust me. If this melts down, and tomorrow is 35 and melting, I'm not scraping 1/4" on everything.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2090130 said:


> See what temps do. We were supposed to get an inch or 2 yesterday


Truck says 33° already above my forecast high.


----------



## Ranger620

Channel 11s story. Mpca says easy on the salt 1 teaspoon of salt can contaminate 5 gallons of water. They recommend 4 cups of salt for a 1000 sq ft driveway and sweep up the left overs for next time. Doh-k


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2090126 said:


> I need the 2" of slush buildup scraped down on my parking lot before it freezes."


Are you buying this customer a tape measure?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2090136 said:


> Are you buying this customer a tape measure?


She's cute. I'll plow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2090139 said:


> She's cute. I'll plow.


Actually, I'll scrape it down and show her how it wasn't money well spent.

She would have been better off to pay $200 for a salt run.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2090141 said:


> Actually, I'll scrape it down and show her how it wasn't money well spent.
> 
> She would have been better off to pay $200 for a salt run.


Careful....Quality might head that way and plow her for you...


----------



## skorum03

For those on here who hunt and need new rubber boots. SAMs club in maple wood has the Arctic pro muck boots for $134. They were $215 at gander and cabelas. Lots of sizes 11,10 and down. I got the last size 12


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2090025 said:


> How much?.......


Just over 2k out the door with wireless controller... No RT3 quick attach, I'm going to build something for my pallet jack


----------



## ryde307

Ranger620;2090134 said:


> Channel 11s story. Mpca says easy on the salt 1 teaspoon of salt can contaminate 5 gallons of water. They recommend 4 cups of salt for a 1000 sq ft driveway and sweep up the left overs for next time. Doh-k


Maybe they should work on education and regulating the DOT, Cities, And counties first. They have pretreated our road in Hopkins everyday this week.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2090070 said:


> Boss plows are so light they float.....the truck, not so much.


At least they won't have any problem finding the truck...


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2090149 said:


> Maybe they should work on education and regulating the DOT, Cities, And counties first. They have pretreated our road in Hopkins everyday this week.


Exactly. ..... but just like every issue the look past that


----------



## ryde307

skorum03;2090145 said:


> For those on here who hunt and need new rubber boots. SAMs club in maple wood has the Arctic pro muck boots for $134. They were $215 at gander and cabelas. Lots of sizes 11,10 and down. I got the last size 12


Thanks for the heads up was just looking at these yesterday. Need size 12. Will check other locations.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2090072 said:


> It can stay right where it's at.


Hey... you and Quality had yesterday... Can you let me have enough to plow the schools tomorrow??


----------



## qualitycut

The Rap must be thinking rain for tonight tomorrow


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2090155 said:


> Hey... you and Quality had yesterday... Can you let me have enough to plow the schools tomorrow??


Sure you can up there, i dont want any here.


----------



## qualitycut

If you look at the observed temps at kmsp on the meteo the dots are right on the line of nws green line


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;2090134 said:


> Channel 11s story. Mpca says easy on the salt 1 teaspoon of salt can contaminate 5 gallons of water. They recommend 4 cups of salt for a 1000 sq ft driveway and sweep up the left overs for next time. Doh-k


Can you convert that to tons per lane mile please?


----------



## unit28

Going around us tonight...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2090148 said:


> Just over 2k out the door with wireless controller... No RT3 quick attach, I'm going to build something for my pallet jack


Does that plug into the truck wires? Or does it have its own wire harness?


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;2090159 said:


> Can you convert that to tons per lane mile please?


168 Cups per lane mile. @ 1/2 pound per cup that would be 84 pounds. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;2090160 said:


> Going around us tonight...


Us? As in by you, or us as everyone in the mn weather thread?


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2090162 said:


> 168 Cups per lane mile. @ 1/2 pound per cup that would be 84 pounds. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


I think the county spread that much in front of my house last time it snowed


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;2090164 said:


> I think the county spread that much in front of my house last time it snowed


It sounded high to me. I think that is my five year total on my street.


----------



## Greenery

CityGuy;2090159 said:


> Can you convert that to tons per lane mile please?


1/20 or about 112 lbs?

80 lbs per cubic ft. 119 cups per cubic foot.


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;2090161 said:


> Does that plug into the truck wires? Or does it have its own wire harness?


I bought a Western 100 from them in fall.

It plugs into the 7 prong and has a wireless remote, works really slick.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2090163 said:


> Us? As in by you, or us as everyone in the mn weather thread?


Lol right?


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2090128 said:


> That's a solid two inches...


Depends who you are asking


----------



## ryde307

Anyone going to lunch around the SW Metro?


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;2090166 said:


> It sounded high to me. I think that is my five year total on my street.


I'm surprised with how much they salt and pretreat around my house and our shop that there is ever snow on the roads.


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2090163 said:


> Us? As in by you, or us as everyone in the mn weather thread?


NWS lowered totals for me on some things, yet on others they didnt. Nobody knows.


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;2090175 said:


> I'm surprised with how much they salt and pretreat around my house and our shop that there is ever snow on the roads.


It's not snow just the salt build up till they plow it off and repeat


----------



## Bill1090

That's a lot of moisture coming up thru Kansas.


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;2090149 said:


> Maybe they should work on education and regulating the DOT, Cities, And counties first. They have pretreated our road in Hopkins everyday this week.


What are they using for product? We use a more environmentally friendly product.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;2090162 said:


> 168 Cups per lane mile. @ 1/2 pound per cup that would be 84 pounds. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


I don't think the sander computer goes that low.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2090176 said:


> NWS lowered totals for me on some things, yet on others they didnt. Nobody knows.


I was at 1"-2" and around an inch. now on the laptop I am at under 1" and less than half


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2090177 said:


> It's not snow just the salt build up till they plow it off and repeat


Keeping you in business with sod repair.


----------



## CityGuy

Less than 1 tonight and less than 1 tomorrow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2090139 said:


> She's cute. I'll plow.


Ha! Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2090160 said:


> Going around us tonight...


Nooooooooooo!


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2090161 said:


> Does that plug into the truck wires? Or does it have its own wire harness?


Plugs into the 7 pin trailer connector


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;2090168 said:


> I bought a Western 100 from them in fall.
> 
> It plugs into the 7 prong and has a wireless remote, works really slick.


This... Dave sells them all over the country... He's really got the wireless build dialed in


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2090182 said:


> What are they using for product? We use a more environmentally friendly product.


D'ohkay... It's all salt


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2090193 said:


> D'ohkay... It's all salt


No it's not. There is salt in the granular form, salt brine, apex m, apex c, and many more. We use Apex Meltdown And C, both environmentally friendly products.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2090191 said:


> Plugs into the 7 pin trailer connector


Seems pretty slick


----------



## qualitycut

Raps been good this year. Still at 0


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2090198 said:


> No it's not. There is salt in the granular form, salt brine, apex m, apex c, and many more. We use Apex Meltdown And C, both environmentally friendly products.


So you use liquid after it snows and never use salt?


----------



## albhb3

so I priced out one of them new fangdangled lund 2175 pro v's 114,000. their outta there fricken mind for an alum. boat


----------



## Greenery

CityGuy;2090198 said:


> No it's not. There is salt in the granular form, salt brine, apex m, apex c, and many more. We use Apex Meltdown And C, both environmentally friendly products.


It looks like your apex m and c is just magnesium and calcium chloride with a fancy name?


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2090198 said:


> No it's not. There is salt in the granular form, salt brine, apex m, apex c, and many more. We use Apex Meltdown And C, both environmentally friendly products.


Granular = salt
Salt Brine = salt
Meltdown/Apex C (calcium and mag chloride) = salt

They are all salt... They all end up melting down, getting scrapped up, and thrown onto vegetation... Sure, some to greater and lesser degrees, but it's all salt at the end of the day


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2090214 said:


> It looks like your apex m and c is just magnesium and calcium chloride with a fancy name?


You used google to? Lol


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;2090217 said:


> You used google to? Lol


I binged it.


----------



## ryde307

CityGuy;2090182 said:


> What are they using for product? We use a more environmentally friendly product.


I do not know but A more environmentally friendly product would be to just not apply it when it's not needed.

It works like clock work. If there is snow in the 10 day forecast and its 8-4 monday- friday they will be out pretreating. It's a giant waste. But there are budgets to burn and guys to keep busy. Then if we actually have ice on a weekend the city is nowhere to be found unless is more than 4 inches.
If the private industry wasted the way public does no one would be in business longer than 1 winter. 
Not directing this at you just venting.


----------



## Ranger620

albhb3;2090209 said:


> so I priced out one of them new fangdangled lund 2175 pro v's 114,000. their outta there fricken mind for an alum. boat


Go see dean at skeeter boat center in Ramsey


----------



## qualitycut

Raps up.












.1


----------



## Ranger620

ryde307;2090220 said:


> I do not know but A more environmentally friendly product would be to just not apply it when it's not needed.
> 
> It works like clock work. If there is snow in the 10 day forecast and its 8-4 monday- friday they will be out pretreating. It's a giant waste. But there are budgets to burn and guys to keep busy. Then if we actually have ice on a weekend the city is nowhere to be found unless is more than 4 inches.
> If the private industry wasted the way public does no one would be in business longer than 1 winter.
> Not directing this at you just venting.


This. I'll start following all the rules as soon as the city county and state do. This goes for dot stuff as well


----------



## Bill1090

albhb3;2090209 said:


> so I priced out one of them new fangdangled lund 2175 pro v's 114,000. their outta there fricken mind for an alum. boat


Sure that wasn't the price for fiberglass? Even still that seems outrageous. You could go buy a new loaded Ranger for $85ish.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2090229 said:


> This. I'll start following all the rules as soon as the city county and state do. This goes for dot stuff as well


Just like the post office is exempt from dor rules yet ups and fed ex which are the same service. Ridiculous


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;2090227 said:


> Go see dean at skeeter boat center in Ramsey


This. I think they are having an open house soon too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Whoa whoa whoa.... There are people here that don't know what they're applying other than the big bold word on the face of the label?

Seems like someone needs to go to recertification class.


----------



## andersman02

Do should I be staying back tonight from lutsen or head up. We plow at 1in


----------



## qualitycut

andersman02;2090238 said:


> Do should I be staying back tonight from lutsen or head up. We plow at 1in


My drives melted. Temps now are on track with nws so hard to say.

They have it at 33 all night 34 at 5am then 35 around noon


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2090071 said:


> That ice barely looks thick enough for an atv, let alone a big azz truck


That was a fake picture.


----------



## albhb3

Bill1090;2090230 said:


> Sure that wasn't the price for fiberglass? Even still that seems outrageous. You could go buy a new loaded Ranger for $85ish.


No that was for the metal version I couldn't believe it either, that was priced with the 350


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2090240 said:


> My drives melted. Temps now are on track with nws so hard to say.
> 
> They have it at 33 all night 34 at 5am then 35 around noon


There must have been 1,000,000,000 tons of salt spread last night. 98% of the parking lots are black or melting.

I'm surprised Northern Salt had any when I was just there.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2090237 said:


> Whoa whoa whoa.... There are people here that don't know what they're applying other than the big bold word on the face of the label?
> 
> Seems like someone needs to go to recertification class.


  :waving:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

But but but it's only 30 degrees out and cloudy... Where did all the snow go?? It's below freezing, it couldn't have melted.


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

albhb3;2090209 said:


> so I priced out one of them new fangdangled lund 2175 pro v's 114,000. their outta there fricken mind for an alum. boat


That's the price you pay when wages go up for union work + benefits. People are always ready to rally for a 15 dollar McDonald's workers, but will cry cry cry if their big Mac costs more...

Edit: not directed at the boat buyer, just the public in general. Sorry.


----------



## djagusch

ryde307;2090220 said:


> I do not know but A more environmentally friendly product would be to just not apply it when it's not needed.
> 
> It works like clock work. If there is snow in the 10 day forecast and its 8-4 monday- friday they will be out pretreating. It's a giant waste. But there are budgets to burn and guys to keep busy. Then if we actually have ice on a weekend the city is nowhere to be found unless is more than 4 inches.
> If the private industry wasted the way public does no one would be in business longer than 1 winter.
> Not directing this at you just venting.


Sorta like knowing what your putting down and what's in it.

Summertime example, i put down gly but round up is better, right?


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

LwnmwrMan22;2090237 said:


> Whoa whoa whoa.... There are people here that don't know what they're applying other than the big bold word on the face of the label?
> 
> Seems like someone needs to go to recertification class.


As a person without a lot of snow experience, could you explain the cert you guys are all talking about?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ironwood-Mn;2090260 said:


> As a person without a lot of snow experience, could you explain the cert you guys are all talking about?


It's actually summer work. A lot of us are certified by the state to apply herbicides (round up, weed killer, etc) and next week they have classes for the continuing education at the Minnesota Green Expo along with other classes. Usually that's where alot of us go, since we're in the off season, plus you get to look at new equipment, see the company reps you know, other people in the industry.


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;2090230 said:


> Sure that wasn't the price for fiberglass? Even still that seems outrageous. You could go buy a new loaded Ranger for $85ish.


But then you would be stuck with a $40,000 Ranger...:laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

So on nws hourly when there is rain and snow on the hourly what one is it


----------



## Doughboy12

andersman02;2090238 said:


> Do should I be staying back tonight from lutsen or head up. We plow at 1in


I got your back. Go man go.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2090288 said:


> So on nws hourly when there is rain and snow on the hourly what one is it


It's snow, but that's how you figure out the ratio.

.05 of rain, matched up with .4" of snow says NWS thinks the ratio is 8:1.


----------



## skorum03

Lot of moisture down in Iowa.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My hourly went up for overnight tonight.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2090294 said:


> It's snow, but that's how you figure out the ratio.
> 
> .05 of rain, matched up with .4" of snow says NWS thinks the ratio is 8:1.


K i just dont remember seeing rain this year with snow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

RAP went up too.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2090305 said:


> RAP went up too.


Cafe...........


----------



## qualitycut

06 zulu midnight?


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2090303 said:


> K i just dont remember seeing rain this year with snow


Correct... I think if you see the actual green bars, they think we could see a mix... There are always numerical amounts for rain... as Lwnmwrman said...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2090307 said:


> 06 zulu midnight?


Yes........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

According to the hourly, you can start plowing at noon tomorrow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2090306 said:


> Cafe...........


Meh... only like an inch... I'm not too excited...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2090313 said:


> According to the hourly, you can start plowing at noon tomorrow.


Not on mine. Maybe midnight tomorrow for me


----------



## qualitycut

What i dont get is they have it above freezing the whole time


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2090313 said:


> According to the hourly, you can start plowing at noon tomorrow.


Cafe that I'm going fishing


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dahl says 3" by 10 am tomorrow morning.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2090324 said:


> Dahl says 3" by 10 am tomorrow morning.


Ha doh k....

Wonder where he got that from


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

LwnmwrMan22;2090278 said:


> It's actually summer work. A lot of us are certified by the state to apply herbicides (round up, weed killer, etc) and next week they have classes for the continuing education at the Minnesota Green Expo along with other classes. Usually that's where alot of us go, since we're in the off season, plus you get to look at new equipment, see the company reps you know, other people in the industry.


Thanks, I thought it was your secret code for going to the lamplighter or something.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2090324 said:


> Dahl says 3" by 10 am tomorrow morning.


Wait, what? payup


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2090324 said:


> Dahl says 3" by 10 am tomorrow morning.


Yeah for his wife maybe. Best we will get is .5" and it will be melting away


----------



## qualitycut

So it's going to be around or above freezing and moisture coming from the south. Would think it's going to be some warm air aloft as well as surfsce temps. They have blown every once of these snows where is close to freezing. That being said hopefully it goes north of me and you guys that want it can go enjoy yourself.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2090324 said:


> Dahl says 3" by 10 am tomorrow morning.


He forsure has been the most accurate this year too


----------



## albhb3

Ranger620;2090227 said:


> Go see dean at skeeter boat center in Ramsey


thing is I really want a big tiller boat ranger is 115 lund 200 skeeters 115. Call me crazy but they seem underpowered. Really considering a warrior 2090. Hope to get to the boat show this year.


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;2090334 said:


> So it's going to be around or above freezing and moisture coming from the south. Would think it's going to be some warm air aloft as well as surfsce temps. They have blown every once of these snows where is close to freezing. That being said hopefully it goes north of me and you guys that want it can go enjoy yourself.


Manning ave east of hugo was snow about 3 today. Light snow flakes in St croix falls right now. Melting mostly on contact. But some is sticking to the slush and gravel.


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;2090345 said:


> thing is I really want a big tiller boat ranger is 115 lund 200 skeeters 115. Call me crazy but they seem underpowered. Really considering a warrior 2090. Hope to get to the boat show this year.


Lund has that big 2075 tiller. Nice boat


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;2090348 said:


> Manning ave east of hugo was snow about 3 today. Light snow flakes in St croix falls right now. Melting mostly on contact. But some is sticking to the slush and gravel.


Yea i know it can snow when its above freezing but seems like most of it melts because of such a high water content especially when we only get 1 or 2 inches of snow. It was snowing today for a bit all melted on contact.


----------



## qualitycut

Kstp as of 415pm
Same as nws weather discussion says 3 in down in se mn


*The snow will be mixed with freezing drizzle at times. Snowfall amounts overnight will range from 1" to 2" by 7 a.m. Friday with some 3" amounts possible.


----------



## qualitycut

Rap back down. Kare11 says 1-3


----------



## Ranger620

albhb3;2090345 said:


> thing is I really want a big tiller boat ranger is 115 lund 200 skeeters 115. Call me crazy but they seem underpowered. Really considering a warrior 2090. Hope to get to the boat show this year.


Ya once you start talking tiller it's hard to beat warrior. I do believe the others maxed out isn't underpowered though just not as fast.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2090361 said:


> Rap back down. Kare11 says 1-3


That a general 1-3 or where is the heaviest?


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2090370 said:


> That a general 1-3 or where is the heaviest?


Nws has a new post on the book. We are in the lower 1-2, 1-3 is mainly sw and ne


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Tractor has a new, bigger alternator, bigger battery. Has a cover for the engine compartment like a cold weather front for a diesel pickup. They insulated a large amount of the engine components as well.

I've said before the biggest problem in the winter was getting it to regen when it was cold out.

I was going to have the MIL make a canvas cover before just never got around to it.

We will see if this helps.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2090374 said:


> Tractor has a new, bigger alternator, bigger battery. Has a cover for the engine compartment like a cold weather front for a diesel pickup. They insulated a large amount of the engine components as well.
> 
> I've said before the biggest problem in the winter was getting it to regen when it was cold out.
> 
> I was going to have the MIL make a canvas cover before just never got around to it.
> 
> We will see if this helps.


Can't you plug it in?


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;2090374 said:


> Tractor has a new, bigger alternator, bigger battery. Has a cover for the engine compartment like a cold weather front for a diesel pickup. They insulated a large amount of the engine components as well.
> 
> I've said before the biggest problem in the winter was getting it to regen when it was cold out.
> 
> I was going to have the MIL make a canvas cover before just never got around to it.
> 
> We will see if this helps.


Sounds like a fire waiting to happen.


----------



## qualitycut

Dobt think it goes around like unit said


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;2090378 said:


> Sounds like a fire waiting to happen.


Nothing like that would ever happen to him


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2090377 said:


> Can't you plug it in?


If you remember last year, we were having problems with it staying warm enough to do the regen process. I always felt it needed a hotter thermostat or cover. Now it has both.

It doesn't have anything to do with starting.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;2090204 said:


> So you use liquid after it snows and never use salt?


Liqid before, and during storm. During storm apex activates the salt to work faster at creating a brine. Also helps it stay where we put the salt.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2090379 said:


> Dobt think it goes around like unit said


NWS post kinda reflects it does with the 2-3 SW/NE and the cities basically 1-2.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2090385 said:


> If you remember last year, we were having problems with it staying warm enough to do the regen process. I always felt it needed a hotter thermostat or cover. Now it has both.
> 
> It doesn't have anything to do with starting.


Ooooo yea that's right


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Diesel is $1.99?? 

I spose I better start truck shopping.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2090387 said:


> NWS post kinda reflects it does with the 2-3 SW/NE and the cities basically 1-2.


Yea hardly a 1 inch difference hardly going around. When you say i went around the cone you mean around


----------



## Polarismalibu

What one of you rolled the dump truck by fleet farm in BP making a mess


----------



## CityGuy

Greenery;2090214 said:


> It looks like your apex m and c is just magnesium and calcium chloride with a fancy name?


Few other secret ingredients they won't tell us as well.


----------



## ryde307

CityGuy;2090386 said:


> Liqid before, and during storm. During storm apex activates the salt to work faster at creating a brine. Also helps it stay where we put the salt.


Apex sounds like Calcium Chloride. Which would make sense. You prewet the salt or wet as it falls, Wet salt doesn't bounce as much thus leaving more on the pavement. I know bounce is a huge problem with wasting salt on roadways.

Calcium also reacts with moisture creating heat thus melting more snow and ice creating more moisture which the Sodium Chloride (regular road salt) needs to starts its process of melting.


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;2090389 said:


> Diesel is $1.99??
> 
> I spose I better start truck shopping.


1.94 in menomonee


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;2090220 said:


> I do not know but A more environmentally friendly product would be to just not apply it when it's not needed.
> 
> It works like clock work. If there is snow in the 10 day forecast and its 8-4 monday- friday they will be out pretreating. It's a giant waste. But there are budgets to burn and guys to keep busy. Then if we actually have ice on a weekend the city is nowhere to be found unless is more than 4 inches.
> If the private industry wasted the way public does no one would be in business longer than 1 winter.
> Not directing this at you just venting.


I agree there are I times I scratch my head as well. Just do as I'm told.


----------



## albhb3

just flipping through the wifes new Victoria secret swim suit for 2016. They get em topless this year there nice tooThumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## TKLAWN

CityGuy;2090395 said:


> Few other secret ingredients they won't tell us as well.


Doh Kay!.....


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2090389 said:


> Diesel is $1.99??
> 
> I spose I better start truck shopping.


Ya it's pretty sweet. Been in the $2.05-$2.09 range in Hudson for a while now. Filled the truck from almost empty yesterday for $54


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

At least you can still see to operate outside at 5:15 pm.

By the end of the month it'll still be light at dinner time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2090400 said:


> Doh Kay!.....


Oh geez.......


----------



## Camden

Quick note to anyone who worked for me during the last storm...I just got done submitting payments to everyone. I use electronic bill pay and sometimes the checks look like junk mail so don't throw your payment away! It sucks when I have to cancel a check and redo it.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2090403 said:


> At least you can still see to operate outside at 5:15 pm.
> 
> By the end of the month it'll still be light at dinner time.


What time is dinner time?


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2090400 said:


> Doh Kay!.....


Just like bushs baked beans


----------



## qualitycut

Ian flurries 1-2....


High of 35 late mooring


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2090389 said:


> Diesel is $1.99??
> 
> I spose I better start truck shopping.


I almost feel like I'm robbing the place


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;2090378 said:


> Sounds like a fire waiting to happen.


Where is the problem here???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snow is breaking up in IA as it moves north.


Or is it lack of radar coverage, like snows that moved down from Fargo when they hit Detroit Lakes / Brainerd??


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

So looks like a salt run tonight/ morning and another one tomorrow afternoon?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2090422 said:


> Snow is breaking up in IA as it moves north.
> 
> Or is it lack of radar coverage, like snows that moved down from Fargo when they hit Detroit Lakes / Brainerd??


Probably hitting the dreaded dry air that always appears when no one expects it and their predicted totals are double what we get. I don't think there is poor radar coverage there


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2090427 said:


> So looks like a salt run tonight/ morning and another one tomorrow afternoon?


If you're lucky enough to have accounts that would let you burn the snow off, yes.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2090422 said:


> Snow is breaking up in IA as it moves north.
> 
> Or is it lack of radar coverage, like snows that moved down from Fargo when they hit Detroit Lakes / Brainerd??


Unit said something about breaking up


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2090427 said:


> So looks like a salt run tonight/ morning and another one tomorrow afternoon?


Lol probably. ..


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2090422 said:


> Snow is breaking up in IA as it moves north.
> 
> Or is it lack of radar coverage, like snows that moved down from Fargo when they hit Detroit Lakes / Brainerd??


That's a yes and no question. ....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://hb.511ia.org/#cameras/albumView/310984?timeFrame=TODAY&layers=googleTraffic,cameras

Iowa traffic cams. You can still see the parking lot lines in the rest area just south of the MN border.


----------



## Camden

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2090427 said:


> So looks like a salt run tonight/ morning and another one tomorrow afternoon?


On my way home from the office just now I needed to have my wipers on because there's some type of crap falling from the sky. Why can't it just frickin snow?


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;2090430 said:


> Unit said something about breaking up


I had posted earlier you and bamo........like that name?

We're up for 2-3 something like that

One model (hate models) I looked at will shift straight azz east
Before reaching back around


----------



## CityGuy

So when's the snow going to start of at all?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

First wave of energy looks to head over bano.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2090441 said:


> So when's the snow going to start of at all?


8 am tomorrow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Did you guys see the place that got 14" last night that wasn't expected? Up near Fargo... Maybe that'll happen...


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2090446 said:


> Did you guys see the place that got 14" last night that wasn't expected? Up near Fargo... Maybe that'll happen...


I was just telling one of my customers this will happen soon. They keep messing up the forecast and one of these times their gonna say no snow and we're gonna wake up to 12" of snow. Phone will be ringing with non pleasant calls.


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;2090446 said:


> Did you guys see the place that got 14" last night that wasn't expected? Up near Fargo... Maybe that'll happen...


Yep, I heard about it. It just barely missed Fargo.


----------



## banonea

Snowing pretty good here right now, pretty much melting on contact, hope that it stays that way


----------



## unit28

Shifting east.
Watch southern wi.

It'll blow up in a few ..... I reckon


----------



## Bill1090

unit28;2090460 said:


> Shifting east.
> Watch southern wi.
> 
> It'll blow up in a few ..... I reckon


Crap........


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2090460 said:


> Shifting east.
> Watch southern wi.
> 
> It'll blow up in a few ..... I reckon


Whats your vrac for st paul


----------



## qualitycut

Parking lot in st paul is a little slick


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2090455 said:


> Yep, I heard about it. It just barely missed Fargo.


Here's what a guy from Grand Forks NWS commented on Novak's post regarding that... Crazy stuff...

yes Tom....area of almost convective looking snow developed near LIsbon ND mid evening and moved northeast and expanded along a line northeast through Casselton ND to Harwood ND into Ada area. 5-12+ in this band....heaviest axis 12-15 inches N of Casselton ND to Harwood to southeast of Ada. THere was narrow band of frontogenesis north of upper low and we think also once precip got going it got enhanced by mid level steep lapse rates and instability. Thus more convective type snows...2-3 in/hr at times. Crazy event. 10-20 miles wide.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2090446 said:


> Did you guys see the place that got 14" last night that wasn't expected? Up near Fargo... Maybe that'll happen...


Flagstaff AZ got 10" of snow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2090473 said:


> Flagstaff AZ got 10" of snow


Um, that's no where near Fargo at all.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gonna check out for a couple hours. Get some sleep in so I can play PS4 all night.


----------



## TKLAWN

Dahl and his forecast are wack....


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2090467 said:


> Whats your vrac for st paul


I've been at work since 430 just got home a bit ago
So I honestly can't say
I don't have a lot of time to look at everything.

but... I think our snow is sneaking up the iowa/neb border.

It's in a shortwave mini cyclone, once it weakens, it should stretch out with little precip.
and the Temps need watching


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

It's 36 here.


----------



## unit28

Main band of energy ......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oldest talked me into watching the Wild game with him. Guess I'll sleep later.


----------



## unit28

Omaha...........


----------



## Ranger620

unit28;2090496 said:


> Omaha...........


Is that your best manning imitation


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2090481 said:


> I've been at work since 430 just got home a bit ago
> So I honestly can't say
> I don't have a lot of time to look at everything.
> 
> but... I think our snow is sneaking up the iowa/neb border.
> 
> It's in a shortwave mini cyclone, once it weakens, it should stretch out with little precip.
> and the Temps need watching


Doesn't exactly sound encouraging to those of us looking for snow


----------



## unit28

I got about an inch by 9am metro..'ish area


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2090500 said:


> Doesn't exactly sound encouraging to those of us looking for snow


I'm struggling on what should be done. If we get an inch overnight it would be nice to just let the rest of the daytime fall then clean it all up tomorrow night. On the other hand could go out early get it cleaned up and hope tomorrow has very little accumulation and salt melts it. Hmmmmm


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2090474 said:


> Um, that's no where near Fargo at all.


Just pointing out that every one but us is getting snow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;2090511 said:


> I'm struggling on what should be done. If we get an inch overnight it would be nice to just let the rest of the daytime fall then clean it all up tomorrow night. On the other hand could go out early get it cleaned up and hope tomorrow has very little accumulation and salt melts it. Hmmmmm


That was my thought too.......

I think I'm just letting it fall. If there's only an inch over night (on NWS, I gotta believe a fair amount will fall on the wet parking lots.

If the lot is frozen again, might stick there.


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2090496 said:


> Omaha...........


He is starting the game for denver


----------



## unit28

Ranger620;2090499 said:


> Is that your best manning imitation


 Walter Mathow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;2090499 said:


> Is that your best manning imitation


He's having steak for dinner.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Goal.......


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2090526 said:


> He's having steak for dinner.


Heee iss haaviinggg steaaak for dinner


----------



## TKLAWN

Bamo you got much down there?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2090516 said:


> That was my thought too.......
> 
> I think I'm just letting it fall. If there's only an inch over night (on NWS, I gotta believe a fair amount will fall on the wet parking lots.
> 
> If the lot is frozen again, might stick there.


Yea now if its 2 different story. Either way im starting at 2 have my moms bday party at 6 so hopefully 1 inch of snow at most.


----------



## unit28

TKLAWN;2090535 said:


> Bamo you got much down there?


Jimbo will have more


----------



## Ranger620

Hello Kathryn tappen.


----------



## AllSeasonsOmaha

unit28;2090496 said:


> Omaha...........


You rang? haha

I have been following this thread for a while now(no Nebraska weather thread). I figured what better time to chime in and say what's up.


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;2090539 said:


> Hello Kathryn tappen.


Nice shirt.......move the cafe graphics.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2090539 said:


> Hello Kathryn tappen.


O damn right wouldn't leave my room


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2090507 said:


> I got about an inch by 9am metro..'ish area


Hmmm... you think we even get 2 out of this?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2090511 said:


> I'm struggling on what should be done. If we get an inch overnight it would be nice to just let the rest of the daytime fall then clean it all up tomorrow night. On the other hand could go out early get it cleaned up and hope tomorrow has very little accumulation and salt melts it. Hmmmmm


Same... what to do...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2090550 said:


> Hmmm... you think we even get 2 out of this?


If you play with it enough


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2090537 said:


> Jimbo will have more


Alright Jim, what you got???


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2090551 said:


> Same... what to do...


Kind of a hero or zero situation


----------



## cbservicesllc

AllSeasonsOmaha;2090541 said:


> You rang? haha
> 
> I have been following this thread for a while now(no Nebraska weather thread). I figured what better time to chime in and say what's up.


Ha! We love visitors!


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2090552 said:


> If you play with it enough


Or take a little blue pill.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2090552 said:


> If you play with it enough


Hahahahaha... I left that open...


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2090555 said:


> Kind of a hero or zero situation


I prefer starting out as a zero and then becoming the hero.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2090555 said:


> Kind of a hero or zero situation


Yeah ain't that the truth...


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2090560 said:


> I prefer starting out as a zero and then becoming the hero.


So true.....


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2090561 said:


> Yeah ain't that the truth...


I'm just worried it will stop around 7am then just have on and off showers all day.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Crap... roads still look wet in Owatonna and Faribault...


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2090565 said:


> Crap... roads still look wet in Owatonna and Faribault...


Good deal!


----------



## qualitycut

Man thats scooting east fast


----------



## unit28

Advisories just about surrounding the cwa.
Everywhere but here......at the cone


----------



## unit28

Close, 
Wonder if it fills in more later?


----------



## unit28

Going back in @ 230am..

if only the mail would stop delivering the medical bills......
#[email protected]!#/!

Rant over
Gnight


----------



## qualitycut

Novak is quite tonight


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2090577 said:


> Going back in @ 230am..
> 
> if only the mail would stop delivering the medical bills......
> #[email protected]!#/!
> 
> Rant over
> Gnight


Sorry to hear man... anything medical sucks... and they say there's no money in healthcare...


----------



## banonea

Camden;2090405 said:


> Quick note to anyone who worked for me during the last storm...I just got done submitting payments to everyone. I use electronic bill pay and sometimes the checks look like junk mail so don't throw your payment away! It sucks when I have to cancel a check and redo it.


Do you still have that tower in Rochester that you need to have plowed from time to time?


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2090429 said:


> If you're lucky enough to have accounts that would let you burn the snow off, yes.


Sometimes it is cheaper just to spread salt on your dime then it is to put guys out plowing. I have done that on a few of my accounts, but I also run bulk salt


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;2090584 said:


> Sometimes it is cheaper just to spread salt on your dime then it is to put guys out plowing. I have done that on a few of my accounts, but I also run bulk salt


That's what I did last night. Burned off stuff we normally scrape. With the warmer temps a little salt dose a lot


----------



## banonea

unit28;2090438 said:


> I had posted earlier you and bamo........like that name?
> 
> We're up for 2-3 something like that
> 
> One model (hate models) I looked at will shift straight azz east
> Before reaching back around


It was snowing pretty good for a while, coming pretty much straight down, now it is got to be very fine snow still coming straight down


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;2090446 said:


> Did you guys see the place that got 14" last night that wasn't expected? Up near Fargo... Maybe that'll happen...


You hush your mouth....


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2090581 said:


> Sorry to hear man... anything medical sucks... and they say there's no money in healthcare...


Over 12G for one shot every month my friend
And that's every month .......plus everything else


----------



## unit28

banonea;2090587 said:


> It was snowing pretty good for a while, coming pretty much straight down, now it is got to be very fine snow still coming straight down


It'll change when Omaha breaks free


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2090568 said:


> Man thats scooting east fast


Huh? Looks like it's coming straight North?


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2090590 said:


> Over 12G for one shot every month my friend
> And that's every month .......plus everything else


Holy cafe. ...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2090596 said:


> Huh? Looks like it's coming straight North?


No your just seeing it like that because you want to

Look down in iowa not that little band coming at us


----------



## qualitycut

Polaris keeps sharing all my post on fb thief


----------



## Bill1090

Snowing pancakes......


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2090601 said:


> Polaris keeps sharing all my post on fb thief


Like two things. Quit sharing good stuff lol


----------



## unit28

banonea;2090587 said:


> It was snowing pretty good for a while, coming pretty much straight down, now it is got to be very fine snow still coming straight down


It'll change when Omaha breaks free
but still haven't looked at everything,

so I'm not calling the rest out for tonight
Peace


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2090603 said:


> Like two things. Quit sharing good stuff lol


Lol........


----------



## IDST

cbservicesllc;2090596 said:


> Huh? Looks like it's coming straight North?


You know quality

It's always moving away from him.


----------



## Camden

banonea;2090582 said:


> Do you still have that tower in Rochester that you need to have plowed from time to time?


I'm all set in that area. I've got you down as someone to call in case I need help ASAP.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2090602 said:


> Snowing pancakes......


Blue berry or chocolate chip sound good


----------



## banonea

TKLAWN;2090535 said:


> Bamo you got much down there?


About a quarter of an inch maybe a half in some areas


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2090605 said:


> Lol........


That goal by that kid was pretty damn sweet


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2090597 said:


> Holy cafe. ...


It's a rare terminal cancer

Not enough American Dr's specialize in this fight


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2090598 said:


> No your just seeing it like that because you want to
> 
> Look down in iowa not that little band coming at us


You're looking at the wrong stuff. Watch the midwest radar and listen to Unit.


----------



## banonea

unit28;2090595 said:


> It'll change when Omaha breaks free


I really hope you mean that it's going to break and turn into all rain


----------



## banonea

Camden;2090607 said:


> I'm all set in that area. I've got you down as someone to call in case I need help ASAP.


Sounds good, holler if you need me


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2090613 said:


> You're looking at the wrong stuff. Watch the midwest radar and listen to Unit.


Im just giving cb the needle


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;2090614 said:


> I really hope you mean that it's going to break and turn into all rain


This. I'm sick of these borderline snows.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2090613 said:


> You're looking at the wrong stuff. Watch the midwest radar and listen to Unit.


I was wondering when you'd pop up and help a brother out here... The negativity in this town sucks!


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2090621 said:


> I was wondering when you'd pop up and help a brother out here... The negativity in this town sucks!


This is the one time I'll be negative.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;2090613 said:


> You're looking at the wrong stuff. Watch the midwest radar and listen to Unit.


Thursday is opposite day

He means listen to SSS..
Because
I need some shut eye

zzzzzzzz


----------



## Ranger620

unit28;2090590 said:


> Over 12G for one shot every month my friend
> And that's every month .......plus everything else


Same with my uncle. He takes a pill once a month and its $9500 a pill. Cancer sucks


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2090621 said:


> I was wondering when you'd pop up and help a brother out here... The negativity in this town sucks!


Don't give up yet. If we plow I think we will all let it ride until after Lunch. We're due for a little bit of a surprise.


----------



## unit28

Splitting the metro.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;2090623 said:


> Thursday is opposite day
> 
> He means listen to SSS..
> Because
> I need some shut eye
> 
> zzzzzzzz


I'll take over. I'm sure I can make up some stuff and draw some of my maps with arrows, rectangles etc. We'll see what happens.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2090625 said:


> Don't give up yet. If we plow I think we will all let it ride until after Lunch. We're due for a little bit of a surprise.


Yeah, I think we'll have a sidewalk run in the morning... then plow after it's over


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;2090628 said:


> I'll take over. I'm sure I can make up some stuff and draw some of my maps with arrows, rectangles etc. We'll see what happens.


Well then, the floor is yours sir.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2090628 said:


> I'll take over. I'm sure I can make up some stuff and draw some of my maps with arrows, rectangles etc. We'll see what happens.


Nowak!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2090626 said:


> Splitting the metro.....


And hitting cb?


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2090630 said:


> Yeah, I think we'll have a sidewalk run in the morning... then plow after it's over


If you have 1 inch accounts.


----------



## qualitycut

Wonder if novak is to busy sending his paying customers stuff or hes waiting till it starts snowing


----------



## qualitycut

Where's jim with a update


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2090639 said:


> Wonder if novak is to busy sending his paying customers stuff or hes waiting till it starts snowing


I think he is sticking to his map and letting it ride. No reason to believe he is wrong.


----------



## qualitycut

Its weird seeing all these snows come from the south


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hate this cafe feeling you get when you sleep, but not nearly enough.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2090643 said:


> Its weird seeing all these snows come from the south


Right, no "along and north of 94" this year.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2090650 said:


> Right, no "along and north of 94" this year.


Yea and ones from the south usually are the whopper snow falls no so much this year.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2090643 said:


> Its weird seeing all these snows come from the south


Right, I don't think we have even had a "clipper" system...


----------



## SSS Inc.

With new model data NoWack put this on FB. Interesting.


----------



## CityGuy

Tie game boys


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2090660 said:


> With new model data NoWack put this on FB. Interesting.


Poor poor Coach. But maybe not that bad if he didn't get his coolant leak fixed.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;2090660 said:


> With new model data NoWack put this on FB. Interesting.


I got a good chuckle out of that on. Very accurate I'm sure


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2090625 said:


> Don't give up yet. If we plow I think we will all let it ride until after Lunch. We're due for a little bit of a surprise.


That's the thing. I think it's a wait until after lunch too, and I just want to sleep, but I don't wanna be like CB 2-3 snows ago.


----------



## Ranger620

The red head behind mike yeo Is a bit of a looker


----------



## djagusch

SSS Inc.;2090642 said:


> I think he is sticking to his map and letting it ride. No reason to believe he is wrong.


Do you think novak or john dee heavy snow placement is correct? They are pretty different but somewhat the same path.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ian is up. Anyone watching Dahl on 45? Or are you all watching the game?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2090664 said:


> That's the thing. I think it's a wait until after lunch too, and I just want to sleep, but I don't wanna be like CB 2-3 snows ago.


What was 3-4 snows ago


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2090667 said:


> Ian is up. Anyone watching Dahl on 45? Or are you all watching the game?


Ps4..........


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;2090669 said:


> What was 3-4 snows ago


CB went back to bed at 3am and woke up at 7 with a surprise.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2090660 said:


> With new model data NoWack put this on FB. Interesting.


Nedd to move the 2-3 past me a bit pleaee


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2090660 said:


> With new model data NoWack put this on FB. Interesting.


Hahaha... come on man!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ian said basically done by 5 AM. That's right AM and didn't even show an accumulation map.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2090662 said:


> Poor poor Coach. But maybe not that bad if he didn't get his coolant leak fixed.


I'm ready to rock. Those little bumps in the road are annoying but the show goes on.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2090661 said:


> Tie game boys


I'm just going to get this out of the way now....

Wild suck cafe in OT....:crying:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dahl is up......


----------



## Doughboy12

Almost worked..... Thumbs Up


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;2090618 said:


> This. I'm sick of these borderline snows.


I can make money from some, but the others question why we didn't plow, that's what I hate


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2090664 said:


> That's the thing. I think it's a wait until after lunch too, and I just want to sleep, but I don't wanna be like CB 2-3 snows ago.


Haha... was that the Saturday one? It was all good thankfully... No complaints! Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2090675 said:


> Ian said basically done by 5 AM. That's right AM and didn't even show an accumulation map.


For real no accumulation map. They get off on that i thought?


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2090683 said:


> Haha... was that the Saturday one? It was all good thankfully... No complaints! Thumbs Up


Well the first snow that was supposed to start at noon and started at 5 amd done by 10am with about 4 inches for me. Lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2090684 said:


> For real no accumulation map. They get off on that i thought?


He said 1-2" of compacted snow through tomorrow, but never put up an accumulation map.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2090675 said:


> Ian said basically done by 5 AM. That's right AM and didn't even show an accumulation map.


Wait, what?


----------



## Camden

Philly's goalie was awesome tonight. MN still should've won but it is what it is.


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;2090688 said:


> Philly's goalie was awesome tonight. MN still should've won but it is what it is.


At least the other point didn't go to a divisional team


----------



## qualitycut

Dahl says 1.6 by am maybe another half during day


----------



## Green Grass

djagusch;2090671 said:


> CB went back to bed at 3am and woke up at 7 with a surprise.


Where men that happens from time to time


----------



## qualitycut

Very light snow started


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Apparently Dahl got a real tan.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2090696 said:


> Apparently Dahl got a real tan.


He looks like an oompa loompa


----------



## qualitycut

Not even sticking to my pavers


----------



## qualitycut

Bano what you got?


----------



## SSS Inc.

................


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2090706 said:


> ................


Talent right there.......


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2090707 said:


> Talent........


I need 75 seconds for high end photoshop pictures.


----------



## SSS Inc.

You all must be glued to your TV's right now. It got quiet in here.


----------



## Doughboy12

Your basic average/light snowfall....attm


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2090718 said:


> Your basic average/light snowfall....attm


Whats your definition of average.

What would consider average for a girl like 150 or 350?


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;2090678 said:


> I'm just going to get this out of the way now....
> 
> Wild suck cafe in OT....:crying:


Yes, yes they do


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2090717 said:


> You all must be glued to your TV's right now. It got quiet in here.


I'm trying to get 16 more headshots with my VMP.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2090705 said:


> Bano what you got?


Less than 1/2". Kttc says 3/4 at their studio.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Schaffer says snow done by 7 am. Scattered flurries after.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Schaffer said 1-2". Again, no accumulation map.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Bel says 1". Shows 1-3" on her graphic


----------



## banonea

Kttc said up to 2" in my area......


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2090730 said:


> Less than 1/2". Kttc says 3/4 at their studio.


Thx. You'remeasuring on pavement right?

Wonder what they measure on


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dangit. I told my kid the Wild would lose in overtime, too bad I said 3-2.


----------



## Green Grass

I am going to bed if we get a bunch of snow someone wake me up before 9


----------



## cbservicesllc

Sure doesn't look like much is sticking on various traffic cams...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2090744 said:


> Sure doesn't look like much is sticking on various traffic cams...


Your going to get wrinkles


----------



## SSS Inc.

Dusting on the icerink .......and the street. So much for melting here anyway.


----------



## Drakeslayer

East facing driveway is white. Can barely see the lines from the paver walk.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2090747 said:


> Dusting on the icerink .......and the street. So much for melting here anyway.


Top down melt. That was what it did earlier


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2090751 said:


> Top down melt. That was what it did earlier


Okie Dokie. No Sun and 33º , it isn't going to happen that rapidly from the top down.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I think once I get these last 9 headshots, I'm gonna go salt the piss out of my banks. 

If we get busy in the morning, right at start times, at least those should still be wet.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2090737 said:


> Thx. You'remeasuring on pavement right?
> 
> Wonder what they measure on


I am. we are going out at midnight to do what we need to do and look at the rest to see what they need. got to go clean the city sidewalks and the same place we did the scraping on the other day. they are a 2" trigger and are suppose to do anything below trigger themselves, but their guy was too busy and they asked us if we could do them. I don't want a ice issue again, and for the most part they don't use anyone else for anything there but us so I don't mind doing a little extra for them. no time limit on it, just sometime today.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hate getting kicked cause someone runs into your line of fire.


----------



## SSS Inc.

This isn't happening. I'm out. VRAC @msp 0.3"


----------



## qualitycut

Atv this rate 10 hrs of snow to get an inch od snow. Im in green and very light still must have radar turnes way up


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2090759 said:


> This isn't happening. I'm out. VRAC @msp 0.3"


Wait, what?


----------



## qualitycut

I even put my pucks out


----------



## qualitycut

Gfs down to 1 inch


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2090762 said:


> I even put my pucks out


Me too but gosh darn there is hardly more than a dusting. Unless it fills in quick the metro is not in the snow. Not impressed with this radar.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2090759 said:


> This isn't happening. I'm out. VRAC @msp 0.3"


Reverse psychology???


----------



## SSS Inc.

I guess I'll watch the last episode of Making a murderer.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2090764 said:


> Me too but gosh darn there is hardly more than a dusting. Unless it fills in quick the metro is not in the snow. Not impressed with this radar.


The greens were no stronger then what it started. I am really hoping for 1 inch


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2090759 said:


> This isn't happening. I'm out. VRAC @msp 0.3"


Serious Clark?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2090765 said:


> Reverse psychology???


Not this time. I'm really not seeing it. Maybe I'll be shocked at 3 a.m. As any good plow Jockey would I will be getting up at 3 just to make sure.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2090769 said:


> Not this time. I'm really not seeing it. Maybe I'll be shocked at 3 a.m. As any good plow Jockey would I will be getting up at 3 just to make sure.


Yea my alarm is set for then. I will probably get out of bed and look outthe window 5 more times before i go to bed though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2090769 said:


> Not this time. I'm really not seeing it. Maybe I'll be shocked at 3 a.m. As any good plow Jockey would I will be getting up at 3 just to make sure.


Schaffer said the first line (what you guys have) was the heaviest. Then light snow and flurries the rest of the night.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I don't even have my plow hooked up.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2090771 said:


> Schaffer said the first line (what you guys have) was the heaviest. Then light snow and flurries the rest of the night.


Well if that's true, and I believe it is, my vrac might be high. I'm half way through the "heavy" band and still just a dusting.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;2090772 said:


> I don't even have my plow hooked up.


Same.......or salt loaded up


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2090771 said:


> Schaffer said the first line (what you guys have) was the heaviest. Then light snow and flurries the rest of the night.


Ian said flurries all night and so far hes right


----------



## qualitycut

Where i walked outside 30 min ago too can still see the pavers. Very high water content.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2090769 said:


> Not this time. I'm really not seeing it. Maybe I'll be shocked at 3 a.m. As any good plow Jockey would I will be getting up at 3 just to make sure.


Bummer... alarm set here as well...


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;2090766 said:


> I guess I'll watch the last episode of Making a murderer.


Pretty interesting story that was. Not sure what I believe on the whole deal.


----------



## qualitycut

Novak kept his map up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I swear to God Novak is Bipolar.

Read his blitzs of posts in the last hour.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2090778 said:


> Where i walked outside 30 min ago too can still see the pavers. Very high water content.


Are you saying compaction is in play??


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2090783 said:


> I swear to God Novak is Bipolar.
> 
> Read his blitzs of posts in the last hour.


Lol. .... every snowfall. While it happens. I'm not even going to ask him. He doesnt answer me anyway


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dry line moving up from Mankato now.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2090784 said:


> Are you saying compaction is in play??


Yea i even turned it on the meteo


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2090774 said:


> Well if that's true, and I believe it is, my vrac might be high. I'm half way through the "heavy" band and still just a dusting.


Yeah, thing is pretty much roadblocked by me again... Pfffff...


----------



## skorum03

Novak has me barely outside the 4-6" area. Barely a coating here so far.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;2090789 said:


> Novak has me barely outside the 4-6" area. Barely a coating here so far.


His next post will be accumulations go up as you get into Canada


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2090790 said:


> His next post will be accumulations go up as you get into Michigan


It's going east....


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;2090780 said:


> Pretty interesting story that was. Not sure what I believe on the whole deal.


#spoiler alert!!!!!!!!!

Hard to say for sure. The evidence seems shaky at best but much like the Jurors it's hard not to just go with a guilty verdict. I'd love to know what really happened.

#spoiler alert!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Holy, rap shot up to 1.8 lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If you guys don't have snow, then screw it. I'm gonna get 50 kills without any attachments. See if I can get my VMP gold tonight. Then I only have the Weevil and Vesper to gold and my Submachine guns are all diamonds.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2090791 said:


> It's going east....


I was going to say Illinois but its headed that way so went with something not even close just like his prediction


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2090794 said:


> Holy, rap shot up to 1.8 lol


Wasn't it at 1.8 earlier?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2090795 said:


> If you guys don't have snow, then screw it. I'm gonna get 50 kills without any attachments. See if I can get my VMP gold tonight. Then I only have the Weevil and Vesper to gold and my Submachine guns are all diamonds.


I was lagging so bad i got pissed and quit. Plusi have been going to the gym and need to go again in the morning. A gf would come in handy right now to help me put my shirts on because i cant move my arms over my head. Not sure why im doing this


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2090797 said:


> Wasn't it at 1.8 earlier?


Last run was like half inch


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2090784 said:


> Are you saying compaction is in play??


Novak apparently thinks so... or not... maybe...


----------



## qualitycut

Well im going to watch life on top and go to bed


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;2090793 said:


> #spoiler alert!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hard to say for sure. The evidence seems shaky at best but much like the Jurors it's hard not to just go with a guilty verdict. I'd love to know what really happened.
> 
> #spoiler alert!!!!!!!!!


The interrogation of the kid with an IQ of 73 was the worst part of the whole thing.

What got me was that his lawyers seem to really believe that they were innocent.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2090801 said:


> Well im going to watch life on top and go to bed


Life on Top..... Hmmmmmm.....


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2090803 said:


> Life on Top..... Hmmmmmm.....


Lol........


----------



## banonea

Getting ready to head out, updates will follow


----------



## Camden

Are you metro guys getting hit? It sure looks like it on radar.


----------



## andy34

My deck in White Bear lake has 3/4 inch.


----------



## Doughboy12

1.1" on deck
0.95" on pavement. 
Still spitting away. 
If it was 24 degrees instead of 34 we would have 3" 
This stuff is very wet.


----------



## qualitycut

Not even a half probably not even a 1/4 inch


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snow just now got to me. I'm gonna go see what my salted lots look like, take a gander around. The greens have disappeared by me. Dough had the most greens all night.


----------



## qualitycut

andy34;2090816 said:


> My deck in White Bear lake has 3/4 inch.


You shovel after the little the other day?


----------



## skorum03

Little over 1/2" here. Snowing moderately still.


----------



## Camden

Looks like it's barreling right toward me. I better get some shuteye.


----------



## andy34

qualitycut;2090820 said:


> You shovel after the little the other day?


Yeah my backdoor comes off the deck. Pretty much use that door all the time so it gets shoveled when I leave.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

All of the front line greens have disappeared, but now there are some darker blues mixing in. A "light" moderate snow here.


----------



## andy34

Is the future radar on weather.com reliable? If so looks like it's out of here at 5:30am.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

andy34;2090827 said:


> Is the future radar on weather.com reliable? If so looks like it's out of here at 5:30am.


..........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I don't think it's out of here by 5:30.

Look at the radar by Mankato.

That dry line moving north is slowing down.


----------



## andy34

LwnmwrMan22;2090831 said:


> I don't think it's out of here by 5:30.
> 
> Look at the radar by Mankato.
> 
> That dry line moving north is slowing down.


Thanks for posting that map. Looks like it's going to stick around.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

About 1/2" on the blacktop in Vadnais Heights, including areas that were salted.

A light, yet very consistent snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You can see a heavier band of snow setting up just south of a line from Willmar to St. Cloud to Hinckley. See the dark blues that aren't moving??


----------



## andy34

LwnmwrMan22;2090834 said:


> About 1/2" on the blacktop in Vadnais Heights, including areas that were salted.
> 
> A light, yet very consistent snow.


You beat me to it just about to post for Vadnais


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Little less.snow further west in Shoreview / Mounds View at 96/10.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2090815 said:


> Are you metro guys getting hit? It sure looks like it on radar.


I might have 1/4" here as of now...


----------



## wenzelosllc

I feel like I'll get some complaints today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

wenzelosllc;2090839 said:


> I feel like I'll get some complaints today.


Same.... It'll be pushing an inch by 6-7 am for sure. Just depends on if it's still going or not.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1/4" or so in Forest Lake.

Time for a 30 minute nap.


----------



## banonea

Ride around an inch for most of my locations. Looks like it should be finishing up here before too terribly long for me anyways


----------



## wenzelosllc

Forgot to put the kickstand up before backing out of the drive. Oops


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Guys are plowing the TCF i n Forest Lake. About 1/2".


----------



## wenzelosllc

1.25 in at my house in nsp. 32. Light steady snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We are letting it go. If I start getting calls, I'll call guys in.

I'm opening up the anxious people now, but that's it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hair over an inch on most stuff. We're plowing everything.


----------



## wenzelosllc

This snow is nice to plow... as long as it stays under 2.


----------



## ryde307

Right at an inch or just below in chanhassen. Close enough and it's heavy so salt won't melt it all. We are heading out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My agreements say we do openups at 4". It's 1/2-3/4" here now.

We will plow everything tonight when it's done.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I don't think I have 1"


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2090852 said:


> My agreements say we do openups at 4". It's 1/2-3/4" here now.
> 
> We will plow everything tonight when it's done.


That's what mine says as well but 3"

Just gonna do my .5" walks before 7 and let the phone calls begin


----------



## wenzelosllc

The Seville must be the place to hang out at 3AM.


----------



## wenzelosllc

Just over .5 in downtown mpls. Less where we salted the sidewalks today.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Anyone know how much in Fridley?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

I see this getting ugly tonight with the temps plummeting


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2090852 said:


> My agreements say we do openups at 4". It's 1/2-3/4" here now.
> 
> We will plow everything tonight when it's done.


 Doing the same I think, except will hit all the walks by 7 am here


----------



## NorthernProServ

About 1.25 golden Valley


----------



## wizardsr

3/4" in New Brighton and Brooklyn Park, seen a few guys plowing. Sitting on the fence between plowing it, leaving it til tonight, or salting the heck out of it. Wet heavy snow, but at 32 degrees, I'm thinking salt should work good burning things off.


----------



## ryde307

1" excelsior snowing decent minnetonka. Roads are slippery and sloppy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2090854 said:


> That's what mine says as well but 3"
> 
> Just gonna do my .5" walks before 7 and let the phone calls begin


Yep. There will be calls today.


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone over in oakdale 10th and 494 with a total.


----------



## ryde307

While driving around A few trucks and crews heading out but very few and haven't seen anything plowed yet.


----------



## wenzelosllc

qualitycut;2090864 said:


> Anyone over in oakdale 10th and 494 with a total.


About 5 miles N/NE I was at 1.25 an hour ago.


----------



## qualitycut

Well my commercials that are 2 in are going to be in for a surprise when this freezes tomorrow


----------



## qualitycut

wenzelosllc;2090866 said:


> About 5 miles N/NE I was at 1.25 an hour ago.


F... thanks


----------



## andersman02

Bout 1" in bville


----------



## unit28

Slippy.......
1" rogers


----------



## qualitycut

So when is everyone headed out?


Dont answer lwnmmrman, you have been out pre plowing since 11


----------



## wenzelosllc

qualitycut;2090871 said:


> So when is everyone headed out?


I'm doing my MPLS stuff since I'm already over here. I feel like noon for the rest so I can be done by the time the Temps drop.


----------



## qualitycut

wenzelosllc;2090872 said:


> I'm doing my MPLS stuff since I'm already over here. I feel like noon for the rest so I can be done by the time the Temps drop.


Yea im thinking if i get them done by open anything else will melt. Im only doing my 1 and 1.5in stuff


----------



## jimslawnsnow

We ended up with about an inch


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2090875 said:


> We ended up with about an inch


Holy cafe hes alive


----------



## Camden

wenzelosllc;2090855 said:


> The Seville must be the place to hang out at 3AM.


3am or anytime really.


----------



## qualitycut

Whens the snow going to stop?


----------



## wizardsr

1" on the nose in St Louis Park. Seeing all the usual players out on this end of town. We're plowing commercials and waiting on the apartments.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Right about 1" crystal


----------



## NorthernProServ

What to do what to do cafe* me


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2090881 said:


> What to do what to do cafe* me


Whats your options


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2090882 said:


> Whats your options


Go hit commercials now and Salt them down and hope the rest of the snow that falls will burn off.

Or wait until a little later then hit them and Salt tonight, but want to get the Salt working before it gets too damn cold. Just don't want to turn a 1" into 2 plows.

Sidewalks are getting done regardless now


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2090883 said:


> Go hit commercials now and Salt them down and hope the rest of the snow that falls will burn off.
> 
> Or wait until a little later then hit them and Salt tonight, but want to get the Salt working before it gets too damn cold


I think option 1 will be good. Im not even salting some of mine cause only on call. I think those will even melt today if more falls


----------



## skorum03

Were approaching the 2" mark. Finger and knuckle measurement on front sidewalk, still light/moderate snow. If it only snows for another two hours the timing of this is bad.


----------



## TKLAWN

Looks like temps start to drop below freezing after five tonight.

Depends on how much we get when it swings through this afternoon, thinking not much.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2090887 said:


> Looks like temps start to drop below freezing after five tonight.


Yea thinking best bet is plow this morning and hope the rest melts off during the day.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2090889 said:


> Yea thinking best bet is plow this morning and hope the rest melts off during the day.


Think this is what we are doing don't want all this s*** to freeze up on us and burn through a x3 of salt to get if off.


----------



## skorum03

The city has plowed everything. They are way ahead. And their salt is not keeping up with what they plowed


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Cafe me. I hate this cafing business.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;2090891 said:


> The city has plowed everything. They are way ahead. And their salt is not keeping up with what they plowed


Wcco said you might end up with 4in


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2090892 said:


> Cafe me. I hate this cafing business.


Why is that?.....


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

1" at the house, driveway was still 1/3 black(might be salted heavy)


----------



## jimslawnsnow

This is gonna be interesting. 50 mins late and no shovelers


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Because it's cafing 5 am. The snow is done, and I'm right at 1". Stupid cafing snow. Cafing snow enough so I tell.everyone to be here at 2 am, or 3 am. This cafing cafe cafe of cafing what the cafe to do is so cafing stupid.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

There's nothing to have been able to be done. Had I had guys come in at 2 am, we had 1/2". So, had we started at 1/2", then we would have 1/2" now, so we would be plowing again. Now I'm bringing guys in, they will be onsite at 5:30, but by then cars are in the lots. Just cafing stupid.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2090897 said:


> Because it's cafing 5 am. The snow is done, and I'm right at 1". Stupid cafing snow. Cafing snow enough so I tell.everyone to be here at 2 am, or 3 am. This cafing cafe cafe of cafing what the cafe to do is so cafing stupid.


Cafe yea!!!!!!! Cafe that cafeing snow cafe


----------



## Polarismalibu

This is dumb 1" in Fridley now I gotta try to do this all short handed and make it back to Rogers


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Now a fricking fuel filter is plugged on a truck


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2090897 said:


> Because it's cafing 5 am. The snow is done, and I'm right at 1". Stupid cafing snow. Cafing snow enough so I tell.everyone to be here at 2 am, or 3 am. This cafing cafe cafe of cafing what the cafe to do is so cafing stupid.


Cafe yea!!!!!!! Cafe that cafeing snow cafe


----------



## qualitycut

1.25 here. It can stop snowing too.


----------



## SnowGuy73

32° light breeze, light snow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2090890 said:


> Think this is what we are doing don't want all this s*** to freeze up on us and burn through a x3 of salt to get if off.


Same here... scrapping and salting right now... slippery out here!


----------



## qualitycut

Dont be hero's and try doing your 2 in resis thanks


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2090910 said:


> Dont be hero's and try doing your 2 in resis thanks


Hahahha..... I have my big tractor moving and two trucks with shovelers besides myself now.

We will be plowing 1" twice.

If only I could get so lucky any other time.....


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Should have just gone out at 3, timing sucks. At 3 we would have had everyone done before the opened. Going to have two places that arent


----------



## wizardsr

LwnmwrMan22;2090897 said:


> Because it's cafing 5 am. The snow is done, and I'm right at 1". Stupid cafing snow. Cafing snow enough so I tell.everyone to be here at 2 am, or 3 am. This cafing cafe cafe of cafing what the cafe to do is so cafing stupid.


Storms like these have a tendency to differentiate the men from the boys...


----------



## CityGuy

31° and light snow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

wizardsr;2090914 said:


> Storms like these have a tendency to differentiate the men from the boys...


It's not even a storm though... Just makes ya look like crap. I now have 4 trucks besides me, along with the tractor.

We will have the schools done before 8 am. Most of the commercial stuff.

Just sucks to scramble.


----------



## TKLAWN

lwnmwrman22;2090897 said:


> because it's cafing 5 am. The snow is done, and i'm right at 1". Stupid cafing snow. Cafing snow enough so i tell.everyone to be here at 2 am, or 3 am. This cafing cafe cafe of cafing what the cafe to do is so cafing stupid.


r e l a x.....


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2090922 said:


> It's not even a storm though... Just makes ya look like crap. I now have 4 trucks besides me, along with the tractor.
> 
> We will have the schools done before 8 am. Most of the commercial stuff.
> 
> Just sucks to scramble.


Aren't yours schools 1.5 inch trigger?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2090927 said:


> Aren't yours schools 1.5 inch trigger?


Yeah, and we are now pushing 1.3".


----------



## wenzelosllc

Snow is real light in MPLS. I've managed to make a skating rink on the way to the pile with the skid. Too many passes I guess


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2090913 said:


> Should have just gone out at 3, timing sucks. At 3 we would have had everyone done before the opened. Going to have two places that arent


Yeah, I texted everyone last night to come in at 4 expecting a sidewalk run... I wish I would have done 3... but things are going really well


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Solid inch in Eden PR. 7/8th inch to 1 inch Hopkins. Hit my commercials. All my reisie's are at
An inch...so those are a no go. 1.5 triggers on those.Time for a piping hot cup of coffee and a work out. The temp is fantastic for shoveling. Didn't even get the blowers out. Be of good cheer! Remember
" Its just snow".


----------



## qualitycut

Was raining for a bit


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Thick thick fog. Rain every now and then


----------



## jimslawnsnow

What a mess


----------



## qualitycut

Just got really foggy here too


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

cbservicesllc;2090938 said:


> Yeah, I texted everyone last night to come in at 4 expecting a sidewalk run... I wish I would have done 3... but things are going really well


Going well here too. Just left the second place that wasn't done when they opened at 6 (office people start at 7). Just put down a good amount of salt (place was already turning black) and the boss rolled in. Stopped and chatted crappy timing yada yada. He says "place looks great, always does". Nice to hear that some people actually notice


----------



## skorum03

So what's the stuff down in Omaha going to do? Can't decide if I should start the resi's or not.


----------



## CityGuy

Still small steady flakes in Buffalo.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Okay, I"m calm.


----------



## CityGuy

People are driving like tards today. Steady brake checked one for riding my bumper. He almost ended up in the Dutch. So close all I could see was very back of car.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Instant ice after snow is removed


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;2090950 said:


> So what's the stuff down in Omaha going to do? Can't decide if I should start the resi's or not.


Double charge them or be done early


----------



## wenzelosllc

Anyone have the link to the current observations map that NWS twin cities has? The one that (used to) have the colored dots with measurements. I don't have the link on my phone for some reason and can't find it.


----------



## qualitycut

At least the trees look pretty


----------



## wenzelosllc

Nevermind. Found it .

Looks like fargo/st cloud got pounded and then just to the east of 694/494 into Wisconsin running the whole border got a decent amount. In between only like .5


----------



## qualitycut

wenzelosllc;2090965 said:


> Nevermind. Found it .


Put it up if you could please


----------



## wenzelosllc

qualitycut;2090967 said:


> Put it up if you could please


http://www.weather.gov/mpx/snowfall


----------



## wenzelosllc

Anyone got a total for Maplewood/oakdale?


----------



## qualitycut

wenzelosllc;2090973 said:


> Anyone got a total for Maplewood/oakdale?


I was about 1.5


----------



## Green Grass

MSP official was 1.5"


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2090984 said:


> MSP official was 1.5"


Yea baby!!!!! The one time it helps me out usually its high


----------



## Bill1090

We ended up with .3" overnight. Hopefully we don't add to that tonight.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

wenzelosllc;2090973 said:


> Anyone got a total for Maplewood/oakdale?


36/wb ave 1.5"

Edit quality beat me to it


----------



## wenzelosllc

So at 1.5 do i go and do the per push 2" resi and skip my seasonals? Do both? Skip both? I know that it'll be a disaster if it gets left there and it freezes.


----------



## qualitycut

See how many calls i get saying we got 2 inches


----------



## qualitycut

wenzelosllc;2091005 said:


> So at 1.5 do i go and do the per push 2" resi and skip my seasonals? Do both? Skip both? I know that it'll be a disaster if it gets left there and it freezes.


Its all oe nothing in doing nothing. Not my fault they go with 2 inches. Do it once they expect it every time


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Call #1 "when will we be plowed?"


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2091011 said:


> Call #1 "when will we be plowed?"


I have had 2 both just saying i know we dont have 2 but plow amd charge me


----------



## wenzelosllc

qualitycut;2091009 said:


> Its all oe nothing in doing nothing. Not my fault they go with 2 inches. Do it once they expect it every time


I don't necessarily mind doing it as long as I get paid. I just know that about half will have done it themselves by the time I get there and it'll be a wasted trip.

Cafe it. I'll do my 1"s and then go home and wait for the calls.


----------



## qualitycut

wenzelosllc;2091018 said:


> I don't necessarily mind doing it as long as I get paid. I just know that about half will have done it themselves by the time I get there and it'll be a wasted trip.
> 
> Cafe it. I'll do my 1"s and then go home and wait for the calls.


Good plan. In just explain 2 inches is 2 inches. The per time people might complain if do and vise versa and thats why i ask you what you want it plowed at


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone have snow coming down


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2091040 said:


> Anyone have snow coming down


Light snow here..


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2091021 said:


> Good plan. In just explain 2 inches is 2 inches. The per time people might complain if do and vise versa and thats why i ask you what you want it plowed at


Majority of my residentials Are per time but I am still doing the ones that aren't.. I know I'll get complaint calls when it freezes tonight anyways. Plus the snow was heavy and I'm betting that even the people that are proactive and might go out and shovel these borderline snows themselves, want to have done it.


----------



## Green Grass

Decent amount of ice under the snow


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;2091043 said:


> Majority of my residentials Are per time but I am still doing the ones that aren't.. I know I'll get complaint calls when it freezes tonight anyways. Plus the snow was heavy and I'm betting that even the people that are proactive and might go out and shovel these borderline snows themselves, want to have done it.


But don't you have over 2 inches?


----------



## Green Grass

I am going to do all my residential or they will be skating rinks


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2091046 said:


> But don't you have over 2 inches?


Barely. Under in some spots.


----------



## CityGuy

I think the city needs a new cutting edge or change their anle of attack. My blower cleans better than their plows do.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;2091050 said:


> I am going to do all my residential or they will be skating rinks


Gonna be anyway


----------



## qualitycut

Only calls have been per times. Awesome


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;2091062 said:


> Gonna be anyway


If we are above freezing most the day I think most will clear off


----------



## CityGuy

Nice set up for a loader

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/hvo/5367593897.html


----------



## NorthernProServ

Snowing again, decent bands wrapping in it looks.

Time to get that salt down !!!


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2091050 said:


> I am going to do all my residential or they will be skating rinks


Your a better service provider than me.


----------



## CityGuy

Hmmm kinda cool.

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/for/5383141780.html


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;2091064 said:


> If we are above freezing most the day I think most will clear off


Most is down here, still slick spots. This awful stuff


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2091079 said:


> Your a better service provider than me.


Maybe I just like money more than you. They all get billed


----------



## CityGuy

Clean single axle

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/hvd/5371172094.html


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2091089 said:


> Maybe I just like money more than you. They all get billed


Well thata why lol. Most of mine don't get billed per time


----------



## ryde307

Everything is done besides 2 sidewalks. Everything went well. A 550 went down in the middle of the night but we were able to shift around and pick up the slack. HAd 2 operators not make it in also but I filled one spot and a salt truck driver filled the other. Overall good morning.


----------



## qualitycut

Rain..........


----------



## wizardsr

What do you guys think we'll get out of the wrap-around?


----------



## ryde307

For those that have 1.5 2" accounts. I don't understand defending the trigger amount. We tend to always plow if it's within a half inch. Even the seasonals. 
1. It makes us look better. 
2. Per times it's more money. On a year like this I will take any plowing chance we can 
3. 1.5 vs 2" looks the same to most people. 
I feel like getting a call on a day like today and them saying where are you and having to argue well your a half inch short does no good. I will put a bad taste in the customers mouth and half the time you end up doing it anyways.
On this one specifically leaving an inch of this to freeze with the temps will make a mess for awhile. Odds are it creates a fair amount of ice that you either need to use a ton of salt to burn off or is going to be there next time you need to plow causing more issues in the future.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Snowing in Arden hills


----------



## qualitycut

wizardsr;2091099 said:


> What do you guys think we'll get out of the wrap-around?


Not appropriate for this site.

Not much. Was raining here


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2091102 said:


> For those that have 1.5 2" accounts. I don't understand defending the trigger amount. We tend to always plow if it's within a half inch. Even the seasonals.
> 1. It makes us look better.
> 2. Per times it's more money. On a year like this I will take any plowing chance we can
> 3. 1.5 vs 2" looks the same to most people.
> I feel like getting a call on a day like today and them saying where are you and having to argue well your a half inch short does no good. I will put a bad taste in the customers mouth and half the time you end up doing it anyways.
> On this one specifically leaving an inch of this to freeze with the temps will make a mess for awhile. Odds are it creates a fair amount of ice that you either need to use a ton of salt to burn off or is going to be there next time you need to plow causing more issues in the future.


Because they don't pay for 1.5 trigger. I offer them the option thier choice

Plus I'm just under 1.5


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2091062 said:


> Gonna be anyway


Yeah, we have ice everywhere.


----------



## CityGuy

All you have to do is:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2091102 said:


> For those that have 1.5 2" accounts. I don't understand defending the trigger amount. We tend to always plow if it's within a half inch. Even the seasonals.
> 1. It makes us look better.
> 2. Per times it's more money. On a year like this I will take any plowing chance we can
> 3. 1.5 vs 2" looks the same to most people.
> I feel like getting a call on a day like today and them saying where are you and having to argue well your a half inch short does no good. I will put a bad taste in the customers mouth and half the time you end up doing it anyways.
> On this one specifically leaving an inch of this to freeze with the temps will make a mess for awhile. Odds are it creates a fair amount of ice that you either need to use a ton of salt to burn off or is going to be there next time you need to plow causing more issues in the future.


Does McDonalds super size your fries for free? They should, it's only 30% more (1.5" --> 2").

I will do it if the customer calls. I can use it for an educational lesson.

If you just went and did them, you may have done properties where the customer did n't care be there way.


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;2091102 said:


> For those that have 1.5 2" accounts. I don't understand defending the trigger amount. We tend to always plow if it's within a half inch. Even the seasonals.
> 1. It makes us look better.
> 2. Per times it's more money. On a year like this I will take any plowing chance we can
> 3. 1.5 vs 2" looks the same to most people.
> I feel like getting a call on a day like today and them saying where are you and having to argue well your a half inch short does no good. I will put a bad taste in the customers mouth and half the time you end up doing it anyways.
> On this one specifically leaving an inch of this to freeze with the temps will make a mess for awhile. Odds are it creates a fair amount of ice that you either need to use a ton of salt to burn off or is going to be there next time you need to plow causing more issues in the future.


This. .......


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2091114 said:


> This. .......


Then next time you get an inch and looks like the 1.5 you plowed last time and they wonder why you were not there.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2091114 said:


> This. .......


Then next time you get an inch and looks like the 1.5 you plowed last time and they wonder why you were not there.

Everyone has different set ups, im not going to plow 80 drives that didnt hit trigger unless they want to pay extra


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2091118 said:


> Then next time you get an inch and looks like the 1.5 you plowed last time and they wonder why you were not there.
> 
> Everyone has different set ups, im not going to plow 80 drives that didnt hit trigger unless they want to pay extra


That's just it I am getting paid they are not seasonal if they were I wouldn't be doing them.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2091117 said:


> Then next time you get an inch and looks like the 1.5 you plowed last time and they wonder why you were not there.


This is what happened to a buddy this morning on a 4 acre commercial.

Yesterday he plowed it, when there was 3/4" because he was there and had time.

Today they called, and were wondering why he didn't plow it. It's a 1.5" trigger. They have 1". He said yesterday was a freebie, because he felt like being nice.

Just like my properties I scraped yesterday. Was there 2" of slush? No. Did I say fine, we will do it this time, but next time I'm getting the ruler out? Yes.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Just saw CB or one of his trucks at holiday


----------



## ryde307

For us the per times still cover the cost of doing the seasonal. The other difference is we don't just do it when we feel like it. If it's a 1.5" account and we decide to do at 1" then we do it everytime we do 1". 95% of our work is 1" or less so for us it is almost more hassle to leave out the 1.5" stuff and then deal with calls.

I understand everyone is set up different and if I was mostly seasonal and they were priced tight then I get it.


----------



## ryde307

Breakfast at Perkins if anyone is interested. Probably in Chanhassen.


----------



## IDST

ryde307;2091140 said:


> Breakfast at Perkins if anyone is interested. Probably in Chanhassen.


Damn you! why didn't you say golden valley


----------



## Drakeslayer

Ryde, who does the target across the road from your grocery store? It was untouched at 9 am this morning.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Okay, snow can stop now....all driveways are done and I don't need any phone calls asking if we are coming back for the 1/4"


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2091139 said:


> For us the per times still cover the cost of doing the seasonal. The other difference is we don't just do it when we feel like it. If it's a 1.5" account and we decide to do at 1" then we do it everytime we do 1". 95% of our work is 1" or less so for us it is almost more hassle to leave out the 1.5" stuff and then deal with calls.
> 
> I understand everyone is set up different and if I was mostly seasonal and they were priced tight then I get it.


My pertime cover my costs plus a profit. I just sint want to get stuck plowing 2 in drives 25 times because we keep getting close to 1.5 snows. That's just where in at on it


----------



## IDST

I'm in the boat we won't be plowing 2" triggers. My bids are based out of 11 visits per year on the seasonal's. We are right around 1.25 in SLP. If it was closer to 2 we would. If anyone calls I try to explain they paid for a two inch trigger not a one inch. It cost me two much money to plow the whole route and not be paid for it. Same with salt. I only have three resi's that pay for salt for the year. I make it salt and a one inch contract available to everyone and show the price difference. They had their chance to be plowed on storms like these. 

Buddy gave me this line this morning. Do you go to a steak house and order a burger then look at the table next to you and see the rib eye and tell the manager that's what you want for what you paid for the burger?

P.S. I do go out and do any will a bad incline but I adjusted their seasonal price for a few extra runs on the two inch trigger.


----------



## qualitycut

Loving these per time calls


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2091145 said:


> Okay, snow can stop now....all driveways are done and I don't need any phone calls asking if we are coming back for the 1/4"


Rain again here


----------



## Green Grass

Snowing decent in Delano


----------



## Ranger620

jagext;2091142 said:


> Damn you! why didn't you say golden valley


Should have said plymouth


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

ryde307;2091140 said:


> Breakfast at Perkins if anyone is interested. Probably in Chanhassen.


I have to buy breakfast tomorrow, lost a bet. Over/under 1" @6am I took the under


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2091143 said:


> Ryde, who does the target across the road from your grocery store? It was untouched at 9 am this morning.


WalMart in Forest Lake was just getting plowed at 9:39.


----------



## Greenery

This boy must have ate somthing no good.... sorry Target....


----------



## wenzelosllc

I didn't know trugreen plowed.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;2091145 said:


> Okay, snow can stop now....all driveways are done and I don't need any phone calls asking if we are coming back for the 1/4"


Hence my cafe cafe cafing cafe rant at 5 am this morning.


----------



## ryde307

Drakeslayer;2091143 said:


> Ryde, who does the target across the road from your grocery store? It was untouched at 9 am this morning.


Try- k I believe.


----------



## qualitycut

Melting. ..


----------



## Ranger620

Coming down real good in elk river. 
Lunch time


----------



## skorum03

Drakeslayer;2091143 said:


> Ryde, who does the target across the road from your grocery store? It was untouched at 9 am this morning.


Contractor probably hadn't been paid. F&s called me about target in Hudson. They also sent me an email to bid two targets down in Milwaukee. Talk about a big service area


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2091164 said:


> Melting. ..


Only for a few more hours then she'll be solid again. For a while too


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;2091167 said:


> Only for a few more hours then she'll be solid again. For a while too


I've seen quite a few lots that aren't that good.


----------



## wenzelosllc

Well just stopped at a resi in little Canada that had 2". Question is whether or not it's all from today.


----------



## Ranger620

That second band that's been stuck to the north and West of us is moving thru. Wait and see what it gives us. Hopefully it just melts


----------



## qualitycut

Huge flakes they are melting on top of the snow there is so much water in them


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snowing decent in WBL.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Guy says he's going to drive 10 hours on Monday to buy my 9.2 VXT for $3800 for just the plow side. Just wanted to put it on here in case any of you guys wanted it.


----------



## wenzelosllc

Calls started


----------



## CityGuy

32° cloudy and snowing good again


----------



## CityGuy

These roads are going to be a mess when it gets cold later on.


----------



## qualitycut

Cafe winter


----------



## wenzelosllc

LwnmwrMan22;2091174 said:


> Snowing decent in WBL.


I see it too. Hopefully it'll be done quick. Upside is if it keeps going and I have to come back I can go to White Bear bar.


----------



## qualitycut

Every snow this year has stooped for hours then started again


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2091181 said:


> Every snow this year has stooped for hours then started again


Hence my cafe cafe cafing cafe this cafe rant earlier.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We need that backside to be through by 5-6 pm.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like you Woodbury guys are going to be the most upset.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Snow globe in Maplewood


----------



## Bill1090

Is it just me, or is this winter more stressful than the others?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2091187 said:


> Is it just me, or is this winter more stressful than the others?


Hence the cafe cafe cafing cafe th....... Never mind.......


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Bill1090;2091187 said:


> Is it just me, or is this winter more stressful than the others?


Just you, this winter has been a cakewalk Knock wood


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2091185 said:


> Snow globe in Maplewood


Hmmmmmm... Where is Nichols here....???


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;2091191 said:


> Hmmmmmm... Where is Nichols here....???


36/ wb ave Family friends dental office


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2091192 said:


> 36/ wb ave Family friends dental office


Ah ha. I gotta stage up over here by Ashley Furniture to drop off 20 bags of salt for my customer.


----------



## qualitycut

My walk at home is down to 1 inch


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;2091193 said:


> Ah ha. I gotta stage up over here by Ashley Furniture to drop off 20 bags of salt for my customer.


Might be by a steak joint now


----------



## Camden

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2091190 said:


> Just you, this winter has been a cakewalk Knock wood


x2 Very easy winter thus far.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2091195 said:


> Might be by a steak joint now


Chipotle???


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2091171 said:


> Huge flakes they are melting on top of the snow there is so much water in them


Hope it keeps doing that... got a lot of stuff clean...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2091183 said:


> We need that backside to be through by 5-6 pm.


Amen to that...


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2091194 said:


> My walk at home is down to 1 inch


Yeah I just took care of a customer with a 1.5 trigger, we had an inch here, but he had hip surgery... it had melted/compacted to .5


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;2091202 said:


> Chipotle???


That sounds good, I'm hungry


----------



## cbservicesllc

Sooooooooo... Is anyone concerned about this wrap around band or not?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

36* in Arden Hills


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2091222 said:


> Sooooooooo... Is anyone concerned about this wrap around band or not?


My head is in the sand (snow). I am sending guys home, heading home to get lists for the night crews and going to sleep.


----------



## qualitycut

Old lady across the street from where im plowing catches her mirror on the garage then backs out like 3 ft into yard and backs over the garbage can. Geez. I seen her car stuck in the yard last week. She should go take her test again


----------



## dieselplw

cbservicesllc;2091222 said:


> Sooooooooo... Is anyone concerned about this wrap around band or not?


Cafe yea....


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2091222 said:


> Sooooooooo... Is anyone concerned about this wrap around band or not?


Idk. Was snowing like crazy a hour or so ago and didn't do anything


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2091227 said:


> Old lady across the street from where im plowing catches her mirror on the garage then backs out like 3 ft into yard and backs over the garbage can. Geez. I seen her car stuck in the yard last week. She should go take her test again


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2091231 said:


> Idk. Was snowing like crazy a hour or so ago and didn't do anything


Why it needs to move through by 5-6. It'll just melt.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2091233 said:


> Why it needs to move through by 5-6. It'll just melt.


I think the cold air is behind it anyway?


----------



## albhb3

I think I may have finally killed the car. Jumped out of 4th on the way home, its an auto oops. I don't know if you guys noticed but the roads sucked this morning... it was interesting on the way to green bay icy


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2091233 said:


> Why it needs to move through by 5-6. It'll just melt.


Right... hope it spins through quick...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2091239 said:


> I think the cold air is behind it anyway?


Right......the flakes that fall will melt. Then sublimation and freeze dry.


----------



## qualitycut

Im not posting anymore till that snows goes through. To superstitious. I new as soon as sss posted vrac of .04 i was cafed


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2091250 said:


> Im not posting anymore till that snows goes through. To superstitious. I new as soon as sss posted vrac of .04 i was cafed


What happened to SSS?


----------



## dieselplw

qualitycut;2091250 said:


> Im not posting anymore till that snows goes through. To superstitious. I new as soon as sss posted vrac of .04 i was cafed


Cafe it. Who gives a cafe


----------



## dieselplw

Green Grass;2091253 said:


> What happened to SSS?


Maybe he's cafed?


----------



## dieselplw

Alright enough cafeing around. Time to get back to work.


----------



## qualitycut

dieselplw;2091254 said:


> Cafe it. Who gives a cafe


Cause i have my moms bday party at 6 and i want to cafeing go and have some mother cafeing drinks


----------



## dieselplw

qualitycut;2091258 said:


> Cause i have my moms bday party at 6 and i want to cafeing go and have some mother cafeing drinks


Sounds like a good cafeing time. Lawnmower said it'll melt. So cafe it. Let it melt


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2091243 said:


> Right......the flakes that fall will melt. Then sublimation and freeze dry.


Right... hopefully


----------



## SSS Inc.

dieselplw;2091255 said:


> Maybe he's cafed?


You must not know me very well. :waving: I was sleeping since we got everything plowed and salted by 9:30 this morning. Fancy that....not one phone call.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2091250 said:


> Im not posting anymore till that snows goes through. To superstitious. I new as soon as sss posted vrac of .04 i was cafed


I was dead serious too. I still lost our bet though.


----------



## wenzelosllc

LwnmwrMan22;2091243 said:


> Right......the flakes that fall will melt. Then sublimation and freeze dry.


Sublimation. Too big of a word for this forum.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2091268 said:


> I was dead serious too. I still lost our bet though.


I know you were and i had a bad feeling once you said it. I even set my alarm.


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2091222 said:


> Sooooooooo... Is anyone concerned about this wrap around band or not?


Posted a week ago if it wraps into tonight
Cold Temps are going to skyrocket the ratios

....just got in


----------



## unit28

wenzelosllc;2091269 said:


> Sublimation. Too big of a word for this forum.


We don't like big words?

......sigh


----------



## TKLAWN

unit28;2091281 said:


> Posted a week ago if it wraps into tonight
> Cold Temps are going to skyrocket the ratios
> 
> ....just got in


Cafe all that....!!!!


----------



## wenzelosllc

Anyone else ever plow a driveway that was the 4th side of a 3 way stop? It's interesting especially because the roads only like 14ft wide


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

10 hours with 1/2 the crew, again and everything is done. 2 guys that didn't work today are heading out to clean parking stalls at 5.

I'm taking the night off.


----------



## qualitycut

So much for that nap


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2091281 said:


> Posted a week ago if it wraps into tonight
> Cold Temps are going to skyrocket the ratios
> 
> ....just got in


Looks like it COULD be gone before then


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2091292 said:


> Looks like it COULD be gone before then


It will be.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

$1,000,000,000 jackpot tomorrow night for the PowerBall.


----------



## CityGuy

Holy flippen drifting.


----------



## CGLC

What are people paying for 50 lbs salt rated down to -16 ish? Got some quotes coming in around $8.90 -$8.50 / bag.


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;2091295 said:


> $1,000,000,000 jackpot tomorrow night for the PowerBall.


good and when I win all you cafers will never hear from me again.... but seriously you would never hear from me again


----------



## wenzelosllc

Went around a corner and my chuckwagon slid off the console and to the rear passenger corner of the cab. Cafe me


----------



## NorthernProServ

Snowing good, getting windy, temp is down to 30.5.

Oh no!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

wenzelosllc;2091307 said:


> Went around a corner and my chuckwagon slid off the console and to the rear passenger corner of the cab. Cafe me


Better than the time I dropped a large Wendy's chili in my lap wearing some windbreaker pants.


----------



## wenzelosllc

CGLC;2091300 said:


> What are people paying for 50 lbs salt rated down to -16 ish? Got some quotes coming in around $8.90 -$8.50 / bag.


Sounds about right. I know a customer buys some special boxed stuff at like $15.


----------



## wenzelosllc

LwnmwrMan22;2091309 said:


> Better than the time I dropped a large Wendy's chili in my lap wearing some windbreaker pants.


Ya, that would be worse.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;2091308 said:


> Snowing good, getting windy, temp is down to 30.5.
> 
> Oh no!!!


Snowing good here too. No worries until the sun goes down.


----------



## qualitycut

Jimgle jingle bells


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2091309 said:


> Better than the time I dropped a large Wendy's chili in my lap wearing some windbreaker pants.


You liked it. You stop and get an apple pie from mcds after?


----------



## wenzelosllc

Tempted to eat the doritos I bought for my kid while I'm waiting for him to get out of school. Is that wrong?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

wenzelosllc;2091317 said:


> Tempted to eat the doritos I bought for my kid while I'm waiting for him to get out of school. Is that wrong?


What he doesn't know won't hurt him.


----------



## Green Grass

wenzelosllc;2091317 said:


> Tempted to eat the doritos I bought for my kid while I'm waiting for him to get out of school. Is that wrong?


just leave him a couple.


----------



## wenzelosllc

Anyone let their wife drive the truck to pick up the kids from SCPA? Pretty sure she peeled out last time she was here and almost hit a couple cars.


----------



## Green Grass

wenzelosllc;2091320 said:


> Anyone let their wife drive the truck to pick up the kids from SCPA? Pretty sure she peeled out last time she was here and almost hit a couple cars.


Make sure that you get a picture if she hits something!


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

albhb3;2091305 said:


> good and when I win all you cafers will never hear from me again.... but seriously you would never hear from me again


Ha Ha! If I win, I will take every piece of equipment I own to the scrap yard. Except one skidsteer bucket, which I will proceed to fill with empty beer cans.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

wenzelosllc;2091320 said:


> Anyone let their wife drive the truck to pick up the kids from SCPA? Pretty sure she peeled out last time she was here and almost hit a couple cars.


Probably doesn't understand there's no weight on the back end when the plow is on.


----------



## wenzelosllc

Ironwood-Mn;2091325 said:


> Ha Ha! If I win, I will take every piece of equipment I own to the scrap yard. Except one skidsteer bucket, which I will proceed to fill with empty beer cans.


What about a skid steer so you can unload them into a 40 yd rolloff?


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

wenzelosllc;2091328 said:


> What about a skid steer so you can unload them into a 40 yd rolloff?


Yes, you are right. I will fill a tri-axle with the beer cans, and the recycle the empties for charity. The skidsteers are now superfluous and will be sold as scrap. The tri-axle can make its own way to the scrap yard when full (February or so).


----------



## wenzelosllc

Lots of good looking teachers and mom's at this school.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2091294 said:


> It will be.....


For us yes


----------



## Doughboy12

What a wet cafing mess. But melting nicely.


----------



## NorthernProServ

How hard to do guys go after late fees once these few select cafers finally pay?


----------



## qualitycut

Whew thought o was getting my first bad call. She justv wants to drop off gifts for me abd the guys lol


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2091347 said:


> Whew thought I was getting my first booty call. She justv wants to drop off gifts for me and the guys lol


There you go


----------



## djagusch

unit28;2091338 said:


> For us yes


Where won't it be


----------



## cbservicesllc

wenzelosllc;2091307 said:


> Went around a corner and my chuckwagon slid off the console and to the rear passenger corner of the cab. Cafe me


Noooooooooo!


----------



## qualitycut

wenzelosllc;2091335 said:


> Lots of good looking teachers and mom's at this school.


Get me one


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2091353 said:


> Noooooooooo!


Best place for that nasty thing


----------



## qualitycut

Rest of radar looks weak strongest over me and flurries


----------



## ryde307

NorthernProServ;2091346 said:


> How hard to do guys go after late fees once these few select cafers finally pay?


If it gets someone to pay we will let the late fee go most times if they ask.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2091338 said:


> For us yes


Does anyone else matter???


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2091355 said:


> Best place for that nasty thing


Chuckwagons are awesome.


----------



## Drakeslayer

cbservicesllc;2091365 said:


> Does anyone else matter???


True. Just like today when you couldn't get out of your truck at Holiday to say Hi to me


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;2091366 said:


> Chuckwagons are awesome.


Pics?

Have no clue what yall are talking about


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

My street is turning white


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2091366 said:


> Chuckwagons are awesome.


Sub par. Hate balonga


----------



## wenzelosllc

unit28;2091371 said:


> Pics?
> 
> Have no clue what yall are talking about


Give me a sec. I'll get one of the wrapper


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2091375 said:


> My street is turning white


Shut your face!


----------



## wenzelosllc

qualitycut;2091379 said:


> Sub par. Hate balonga


They're nice once and a while. Also had a ham egg and cheese croissant.


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2091371 said:


> Pics?
> 
> Have no clue what yall are talking about


Google Chuckwagon sandwich


----------



## Ranger620

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2091375 said:


> My street is turning white


Parking lots around here are just starting to think about it. Shoulders on the roads are there


----------



## qualitycut

wenzelosllc;2091382 said:


> They're nice once and a while. Also had a ham egg and cheese croissant.


Im on a diet

Other day for the 3 meat croissant from bk awesome.


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2091360 said:


> If it gets someone to pay we will let the late fee go most times if they ask.


Same.......


----------



## wenzelosllc




----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2091369 said:


> True. Just like today when you couldn't get out of your truck at Holiday to say Hi to me


You weren't the guy right next to me filling diesel were you? 55 by Famous Dave's?


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2091375 said:


> My street is turning white


Hate to say it but mine are starting to... just a little... and this thing is all but wrapped up...


----------



## Drakeslayer

cbservicesllc;2091388 said:


> You weren't the guy right next to me filling diesel were you? 55 by Famous Dave's?


Yes. That was me.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2091390 said:


> Hate to say it but mine are starting to... just a little... and this thing is all but wrapped up...


Nothing here. . Looks almost done though


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2091388 said:


> You weren't the guy right next to me filling diesel were you? 55 by Famous Dave's?


We wasn't at the office I can tell you that.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2091393 said:


> Yes. That was me.


He remembers you must have been checking you out. I knew he wasn't looking at your truck


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2091402 said:


> He remembers you must have been checking you out. I knew he wasn't looking at your truck


Haha! I wonder if CB can tell us the color of my truck????


----------



## Doughboy12

Up to $800,000,000............attm


----------



## CityGuy

Dam wind.....


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2091403 said:


> Haha! I wonder if CB can tell us the color of my truck????


Thats not very funny hes color blind.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2091408 said:


> Thats not very funny hes color blind.


Or just blind


----------



## unit28

Rap tries to push more moisture up to Jim tonight


----------



## unit28

Ratios @20/1 tonight

For nw territory


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2091408 said:


> Thats not very funny hes color blind.


Even they know white........I think.


----------



## qualitycut

Got home and the customer dropped of the loafs of homemade pumkin bread and 3 10s


----------



## qualitycut

Well see if i get any calls in the am?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2091393 said:


> Yes. That was me.


Hey you were incognito... At least people can tell who I am...  :waving:


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2091432 said:


> Well see if i get any calls in the am?


I think you'll be fine.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2091403 said:


> Haha! I wonder if CB can tell us the color of my truck????


White GM with a transfer tank in the back Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2091414 said:


> Ratios @20/1 tonight
> 
> For nw territory


Hoping you mean Northern Wisconsin...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2091436 said:


> Hoping you mean Northern Wisconsin...


Northwest Territory is in Canada.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Truck threw the ice at Rogers on red lake!




























Fell threw the minnow pond on the property lol!


----------



## albhb3

happy end of nfl football eve


----------



## Ranger620

Please let this be true. Think she continues to run if she faces charges. Get the rope.

http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/f...ould-face-criminal-indictment/article/2579620


----------



## Ranger620

sending one guy out at 7 to do clean ups then I'll go salt everything at 9. Hope i didn't make a bad decision on waiting to salt tonight


----------



## Greenery

County roads are getting very icey.....


Plowed everything. Everything's either at 1 or 1.5 inch trigger. Everything I checked was at least an inch most were a little more. 

My plow only fell off the truck once so overall pretty successful day. And only one call.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;2091472 said:


> County roads are getting very icey.....
> 
> Plowed everything. Everything's either at 1 or 1.5 inch trigger. Everything I checked was at least an inch most were a little more.
> 
> *My plow only fell off the truck once* so overall pretty successful day. And only one call.


Wait, what?


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2091473 said:


> Wait, what?


That's what I thought.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2091460 said:


> sending one guy out at 7 to do clean ups then I'll go salt everything at 9. Hope i didn't make a bad decision on waiting to salt tonight


Should laid her down earlier and you wouldn't havehad to send a clean up guy out.


----------



## albhb3

cbservicesllc;2091473 said:


> Wait, what?


tiny details I'm sure don't worry bout it:laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2091472 said:


> County roads are getting very icey.....
> 
> Plowed everything. Everything's either at 1 or 1.5 inch trigger. Everything I checked was at least an inch most were a little more.
> 
> My plow only fell off the truck once so overall pretty successful day. And only one call.


Lwmr hook ot up for you?


----------



## Green Grass

Getting cold out time to clean some up and lay some salt


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2091478 said:


> Should laid her down earlier and you wouldn't havehad to send a clean up guy out.


Too many cars. Plus we had a few cars park where it wasn't plowed so those need to be cleaned up. Just small details


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2091498 said:


> Too many cars. Plus we had a few cars park where it wasn't plowed so those need to be cleaned up. Just small details


My lots where almost bare even where the cars were with no salt. Wouldnt have took much


----------



## qualitycut

Think the snow is done.


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;2091458 said:


> Please let this be true. Think she continues to run if she faces charges. Get the rope.
> 
> http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/f...ould-face-criminal-indictment/article/2579620


Don't think it will happen................


----------



## ryde307

HAd one guy out to hit a couple missed spots from cars. Heading out for another full salt run now. I really did not think this was going to freeze with salt this morning and warm temps. Checked 5 different lots on my way in. All need it.


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;2091512 said:


> HAd one guy out to hit a couple missed spots from cars. Heading out for another full salt run now. I really did not think this was going to freeze with salt this morning and warm temps. Checked 5 different lots on my way in. All need it.


They got slick fast and so did the roads


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2091502 said:


> My lots where almost bare even where the cars were with no salt. Wouldnt have took much


So were mine. Spots with cars melted down to about 1" from 2". That was at 3 this afternoon when I checked. Hopefully there isn't much left now.


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;2091516 said:


> They got slick fast and so did the roads


Saw 3 cars in the ditch between Waconia and St Boni just now.


----------



## CityGuy

One end of the county to the other chasing slick spots drifting and accidents


----------



## Green Grass

I stopped and bought a powerball ticket and the lady at holiday yelled at me for wasting money


----------



## Drakeslayer

ryde307;2091512 said:


> HAd one guy out to hit a couple missed spots from cars. Heading out for another full salt run now. I really did not think this was going to freeze with salt this morning and warm temps. Checked 5 different lots on my way in. All need it.


That's where we are at also. 3 salt runs in 2 days!


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;2091528 said:


> I stopped and bought a powerball ticket and the lady at holiday yelled at me for wasting money


She must have known you only have $3 to your name.


----------



## Camden

Should we do a MN Weather thread Powerfully pool? $10 each?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My guys.just both checked in, everything is done, other than they're waiting for the student lot at my high school to clear out.


----------



## Green Grass

This was wet at 11


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2091535 said:


> My guys.just both checked in, everything is done, other than they're waiting for the student lot at my high school to clear out.


Yea buddy! !!!


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;2091530 said:


> She must have known you only have $3 to your name.


Don't worry I gave her a fake 20


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2091537 said:


> This was wet at 11


Geez clean them curbs up


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;2091537 said:


> This was wet at 11


Huh, thought that plow was just a lawn ornament


----------



## skorum03

The snow can stop any time now. Where did this come from?


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;2091543 said:


> The snow can stop any time now. Where did this come from?


Dont worry. Just had it here .10th of an inch maybe


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well this is cafing sweet, tailgate spreader don't wanna come off and none of the other guys will answer for doing there clean up routes tonight.


----------



## Ranger620

Drakeslayer;2091529 said:


> That's where we are at also. 3 salt runs in 2 days!


Same here. Got my salt pile built up again and now after tonight I'll be in need of restocking again


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;2091542 said:


> Huh, thought that plow was just a lawn ornament


Don't worry I am going to go take it off the truck so I can get the truck in the garage


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2091547 said:


> Well this is cafing sweet, tailgate spreader don't wanna come off and none of the other guys will answer for doing there clean up routes tonight.


I must be having a good luck year with guys. Had two call and volenteer


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2091547 said:


> Well this is cafing sweet, tailgate spreader don't wanna come off and none of the other guys will answer for doing there clean up routes tonight.


Cant plow with it on?


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2091554 said:


> Cant plow with it on?


It's a *****! Want to add anotherback up camera to ours to make it easier.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2091550 said:


> Same here. Got my salt pile built up again and now after tonight I'll be in need of restocking again


Or they need some ching. Hookers and blow and cheap


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2091558 said:


> It's a *****! Want to add anotherback up camera to ours to make it easier.


With a tailgate spreader? !?!? Come on


----------



## wenzelosllc

Whole Lotta plows at 3m


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2091564 said:


> With a tailgate spreader? !?!? Come on


Used to the back up camera, and that extra 2/3 feet sneaks up on you !


----------



## dieselplw

qualitycut;2091564 said:


> With a tailgate spreader? !?!? Come on


Crew cab long box?


----------



## NorthernProServ

Wow..... my lower back is tweaked out, can barely tie my boots.


----------



## qualitycut

wenzelosllc;2091567 said:


> Whole Lotta plows at 3m


Interstate subs


----------



## ryde307

Which one of you is down here with a convoy of 4 skids and 2 550's.


----------



## qualitycut

dieselplw;2091569 said:


> Crew cab long box?


Well that size truck is the issue lol


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2091570 said:


> Wow..... my lower back is tweaked out, can barely tie my boots.


Started going to the gym Monday with my buddy who lifts all the time today is the first day i could put my shirt on without almost dieing lol


----------



## ryde307

Ranger620;2091550 said:


> Same here. Got my salt pile built up again and now after tonight I'll be in need of restocking again


Some of it heading to our pile?


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2091568 said:


> Used to the back up camera, and that extra 2/3 feet sneaks up on you !


Lol i know its actually sad. If mine geta dirty or snow on it between lots i have to clean it off

My gasser has it in the rear view and i get pissed


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2091577 said:


> Lol i know its actually sad. If mine geta dirty or snow on it between lots i have to clean it off
> 
> My gasser has it in the rear view and i get pissed


I leave the snow on mine and just use the mirrors. It's easier


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2091586 said:


> I leave the snow on mine and just use the mirrors. It's easier


My neck gets sore, and not from no gay stuff.

So much easier to look in they screen


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2091544 said:


> Dont worry. Just had it here .10th of an inch maybe


It snowed fairly hard for about 20 min


----------



## wenzelosllc

Drakeslayer;2091586 said:


> I leave the snow on mine and just use the mirrors. It's easier


That's what they're for? I always kind of just waited until I hit the curb. ... or a car.


----------



## Green Grass

wenzelosllc;2091590 said:


> That's what they're for? I always kind of just waited until I hit the curb. ... or a car.


You have proven that


----------



## Doughboy12

NorthernProServ;2091570 said:


> Wow..... my lower back is tweaked out, can barely tie my boots.


Yep...I can't reach my boot laces so I just get slip ons now...:laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

Snowfall Totals as of 6 PM: 
Minneapolis Airport: 1.6; 
St. Cloud Prison: 0.6; 
Chanhassen NWS: 1.9; 
Eau Claire Airport: 2.1


----------



## qualitycut

1st call. Guys out of town and wife said never got plowed.











Her driveway


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2091598 said:


> 1st call. Guys out of town and woke said never got plowed.


You should hurry over there and give her 2 plows for the price of 1.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2091599 said:


> You should hurry over there and give her 2 plows for the price of 1.


Never seen her not sure if its worth it. Or it might be worth 3 free.

Those calls always crack me up. My wife said.


----------



## CityGuy

I see the ******** drivers are out this evening passing in no passing zone passing with a very large white cloud following me what to do what to do


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2091607 said:


> I see the ******** drivers are out this evening passing in no passing zone passing with a very large white cloud following me what to do what to do


Speed up so they dont pass you. Brake checking someone is far more dangerous


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2091598 said:


> 1st call. Guys out of town and wife said never got plowed.
> 
> Her driveway


Is it one by me? I still have the plow on.


----------



## Drakeslayer

CityGuy;2091607 said:


> I see the ******** drivers are out this evening passing in no passing zone passing with a very large white cloud following me what to do what to do


Crank the auger and spinners up. Bounce rocks on their windshields


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;2091611 said:


> Is it one by me? I still have the plow on.


If it's been "ON" for more than four hours you should call your doctor.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2091615 said:


> If it's been "ON" for more than four hours you should call your doctor.


Wow #sssjr out of left


----------



## Bill1090

Everything has a coating again here. Snowing good at times.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2091618 said:


> Everything has a coating again here. Snowing good at times.


Meh it will melt in a few weeks


----------



## qualitycut

I took care of all my good accounts today so i will sleep good tonight.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2091616 said:


> Wow #sssjr out of left


Relevant, thought provoking posts only.

#Got beat 12-1 tonight 
#Don't want to go to 7 a.m. practice.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2091621 said:


> Relevant, thought provoking posts only.
> 
> #Got beat 12-1 tonight
> #Don't want to go to 7 a.m. practice.


Geez, play Edina or something?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2091623 said:


> Geez, play Edina or something?


Not Edina. Our goalie was literally half asleep tonight. About a 30% save percentage. It was 3-0 about 4 minutes in. On a positive note my daughter scored the only goal.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2091625 said:


> Not Edina. Our goalie was literally half asleep tonight. About a 30% save percentage. It was 3-0 about 4 minutes in. On a positive note my daughter scored the only goal.


Way to go #ssssuperjr


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2091625 said:


> Not Edina. Our goalie was literally half asleep tonight. About a 30% save percentage. It was 3-0 about 4 minutes in. On a positive note my daughter scored the only goal.


Even better note she wasn't the goalie


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2091619 said:


> Meh it will melt in a few weeks


That's the spirit!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;2091628 said:


> Even better note she wasn't the goalie


Ain't that the truth. The problem is it doesn't seem to phase our goalie. I know you goalies are weird but this one is in la la land.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2091631 said:


> That's the spirit!


Im trying to be less stressed this year. The customers i have right niw are awesome for the most part. Got rid if the ones always calling asking when wee would be there ect.


----------



## CityGuy

There is some pretty good drifting going on out here in the country


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2091632 said:


> Ain't that the truth. The problem is it doesn't seem to phase our goalie. I know you goalies are weird but this one is in la la land.


Well shes a goalie a girl and growing up in the era where as long as you gave your best your a winner!

And shes a goalie.


----------



## qualitycut

Example


----------



## Ranger620

Done. Not tired now what???


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2091637 said:


> Done. Not tired now what???


Bellied up at the watering hole.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2091636 said:


> Example


Too many pucks to the head haha


----------



## Doughboy12

Looks like I'm headed to the game...


----------



## ryde307

Doughboy12;2091642 said:


> Looks like I'm headed to the game...


Tickets are cheap. I thought about going. I have plenty of warm clothes so not worried about the cold.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2091643 said:


> Tickets are cheap. I thought about going. I have plenty of warm clothes so not worried about the cold.


Cousin offered me free ones, i just cabt do it. I was bundled up a few years ago and was cold as cafe. Rather watch ot on the couch


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2091640 said:


> Bellied up at the watering hole.


If you were closer I'd stop in


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2091646 said:


> If you were closer I'd stop in


I would even by you a kiddy cocktail


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2091647 said:


> I would even by you a kiddy cocktail


Just past bj's on Broadway. If you were there then I woulda stopped


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2091651 said:


> Just past bj's on Broadway. If you were there then I woulda stopped


Just passed a bj on Broadway? How much you talk them down?


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2091577 said:


> Lol i know its actually sad. If mine geta dirty or snow on it between lots i have to clean it off
> 
> My gasser has it in the rear view and i get pissed


Haha, I do the same!


----------



## NorthernProServ

Menards in Golden Valley could use another salt run


----------



## NorthernProServ

It could very well be my eyes at this point but it looks like fresh pre treating on 169.


----------



## CityGuy

Drakeslayer;2091613 said:


> Crank the auger and spinners up. Bounce rocks on their windshields


Minimal salting due to drifting


----------



## ryde307

Ranger620;2091651 said:


> Just past bj's on Broadway. If you were there then I woulda stopped


Hey at least they have 4 color tvs or whatever the sign says.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2091645 said:


> Cousin offered me free ones, i just cabt do it. I was bundled up a few years ago and was cold as cafe. Rather watch ot on the couch


My niece that used to stay with us offered. Her father in law's ticket.


----------



## IDST

NorthernProServ;2091656 said:
 

> Menards in Golden Valley could use another salt run


Lol. I can't get in the back till 5


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2091554 said:


> Cant plow with it on?


Needed to bring my skid with


----------



## NorthernProServ

Just threw down some more salt. All lots we did were salted by 10 am yesterday morning, with the snow that happened all day really burned it all up. When I went to check everything about 9 pm lots were icy with a good dusting on them. Same with our walks that were done by 6am yesterday , good dusting on them, pervious salt all dried up.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2091645 said:


> Cousin offered me free ones, i just cabt do it. I was bundled up a few years ago and was cold as cafe. Rather watch ot on the couch


I went to the gopher Ohio game last year it was 15 and windy miserable as all hell


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2091558 said:


> It's a *****! Want to add anotherback up camera to ours to make it easier.


Already saving for that '17 Super Duty with the trailer backup cam Thumbs Up


----------



## NorthernProServ

Only had 1 call, which is wonderful. Not a complaint either. Lot with a 1.5 trigger, said they know they are probably close but understood there can be a grey area with close amounts. To please plow the lot and charge what we need too, just want it done.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2091636 said:


> Example


Humongous Big... IALTO


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2091677 said:


> Already saving for that '17 Super Duty with the trailer backup cam Thumbs Up


I may or may not havean order date


----------



## qualitycut

Cafe almost va half inch of new snow


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2091683 said:


> Cafe almost va half inch of new snow


We all knew that was going to happen

didn't we?.......


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2091684 said:


> We all knew that was going to happen
> 
> didn't we?.......


No. Never seen you say it.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2091685 said:


> No. Never seen you say it.


At this point it's back a few hundred paged
Yall stay busy as cafe on here....lol

Good times

This is new.......
Monday Night

A 30 percent chance of snow showers. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 0. West southwest wind 5 to 10 mph becoming northwest after midnight.


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2091686 said:


> At this point it's back a few hundred paged
> Yall stay busy as cafe on here....lol
> 
> Good times
> 
> This is new.......
> Monday Night
> 
> A 30 percent chance of snow showers. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 0. West southwest wind 5 to 10 mph becoming northwest after midnight.


Thats was on my pavers though


----------



## unit28

I missed that...
Your pavers are stacked 
like sss's hockey pucks?


----------



## unit28

Snow just exited se Minnesota


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2091682 said:


> I may or may not havean order date


I hope I can have an order date later, depends on how hard I work this year... haha


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2091683 said:


> Cafe almost va half inch of new snow


When did that happen? I haven't had snow here for several hours...?


----------



## unit28

East's siders always wrap more 
we got creekside effect



Colder by the minute


15/1 ratios by st cloud moving in


----------



## unit28

Want to get another expedition
But the Fricknd paints bad on all of them.

Seeing many of them where paint is peeling off the rear door/hatch


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2091692 said:


> When did that happen? I haven't had snow here for several hours...?


Looks like it stayed se Minnesota overnight


----------



## unit28

New color map looks good


----------



## SnowGuy73

13° breezy, overcast.


----------



## unit28

Dang
Over slept


----------



## IDST

NorthernProServ;2091678 said:


> Only had 1 call, which is wonderful. Not a complaint either. Lot with a 1.5 trigger, said they know they are probably close but understood there can be a grey area with close amounts. To please plow the lot and charge what we need too, just want it done.


Got to Menards at 5:05. Didn't need salting quit hauling at 4 to get there in time. I tried too talk them into it. There was actually a puddle in the lot still.


----------



## IDST

Now to try and get some sleep


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jagext;2091713 said:


> Now to try and get some sleep


Just woke up from 12 hours. My 2 cleanup guys were done at 10.

Gonna go do some salt checks. Then go back to bed.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just a light dusting in Lino, which would have been from the day yesterday, since there were still clear spots where cars had been parked at the bank.


----------



## CityGuy

3° partly cloudy

Feels like -14


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Much less snow in Vadnais Heights (almost zero) but more ice.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

No snow, no ice in Forest Lake. Maybe you south metro guys are having the winter I had two years ago, albeit on a smaller scale.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sure was strange going to sleep last night, knowing there was still work left to be done, then driving around this morning realizing it was all done.

Still had two trucks parked all day yesterday, 2 subs that didn't work 

Guess it shows just how crappy the guys I had two years ago were.


----------



## wenzelosllc

LwnmwrMan22;2091758 said:


> Sure was strange going to sleep last night, knowing there was still work left to be done, then driving around this morning realizing it was all done.
> 
> Still had two trucks parked all day yesterday, 2 subs that didn't work
> 
> Guess it shows just how crappy the guys I had two years ago were.


It sounds like you're getting the idea of this self employment thing.


----------



## unit28

Going to keep snowing now


----------



## albhb3

slick in rosemount very icy on the roads. I can already hear the fat lady warming up


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;2091788 said:


> Going to keep snowing now


Yes, yes it is.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2091788 said:


> Going to keep snowing now


Hmmmmmm....Captain Obvious?


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2091806 said:


> Hmmmmmm....Captain Obvious?


Just looking out the window of opportunity 
........ : 

Oy vey, lol


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Just spent over 3 hours in the er with a kidney stone. Man was I in pain and sick. I sweating like crazy going in. Now I'm freezing and got the shakes. Glad I got through yesterday without the attack


----------



## CityGuy

12 hours on the clock yesterday and only 4 ton of salt used.


----------



## CityGuy

Fixed my air bag sensor this morning finally. Only been out for a year.


----------



## albhb3

jimslawnsnow;2091812 said:


> Just spent over 3 hours in the er with a kidney stone. Man was I in pain and sick. I sweating like crazy going in. Now I'm freezing and got the shakes. Glad I got through yesterday without the attack


those are the best hope to never have another one damn near drop a player to one knee


----------



## CityGuy

content://media/external/file/105126

Hancook recall


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;2091812 said:


> Just spent over 3 hours in the er with a kidney stone. Man was I in pain and sick. I sweating like crazy going in. Now I'm freezing and got the shakes. Glad I got through yesterday without the attack


stay hydrated 
Hope you feel better soon


----------



## jimslawnsnow

albhb3;2091821 said:


> those are the best hope to never have another one damn near drop a player to one knee


I think this is number 4 or 5 for me


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;2091825 said:


> stay hydrated
> Hope you feel better soon


Yup. And the most important reason to stay hydrated is to avoid constipation, for me anyway, plus helps move things along


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;2091828 said:


> I think this is number 4 or 5 for me


Couple months ago
I had lithotripsy done for a stone that had been stuck for a year


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2091819 said:


> 12 hours on the clock yesterday and only 4 ton of salt used.


I am far more responsible than that. I only used 0.025 tons in 12 hours.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;2091830 said:


> Couple months ago
> I had lithotripsy done for a stone that had been stuck for a year


Jesus. Was it painful for the whole year?


----------



## albhb3

unit28;2091830 said:


> Couple months ago
> I had lithotripsy done for a stone that had been stuck for a year


is that the one with the intense vibrations or the one where there go in with a camera


----------



## CityGuy

Picked up the part for my blower. Now to get it installed and see if it works.


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;2091832 said:


> I am far more responsible than that. I only used 0.025 tons in 12 hours.


I may have cover just a few more lane miles the you.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dead deer removal business now too....


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2091828 said:


> I think this is number 4 or 5 for me


Didn't you have one last year about this time?


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;2091834 said:


> Jesus. Was it painful for the whole year?


Every once in awhile I'd get sick enough to pass out.

Went in and got checked, x-rays showed stone that was growing.....as compared to x-rays from a year ago.

I was originally told it was small enough not to worry and it should pass. I never thought of it again. About a year went by and I started getting sick. That's when they found out it had got stick and just grew bigger.

The surgery failed by the way
The litho . Is supposed to break it up with shockwaves.
Instead it broke it in half, and now there's two pieces stuck


----------



## unit28

Is NWS on board for next saturday.....


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2091838 said:


> I may have cover just a few more lane miles the you.


I'm sure of it.......... 
I only did approximately 0.037878787878788 lane miles. 
:laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2091839 said:


> Dead deer removal business now too....


Next up......... Jerky maker.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2091847 said:


> Next up......... Jerky maker.


Nope. Hauled it down to Carlos Avery and dumped it in the tree line. Coyotes and Crows can pick it apart.


----------



## Camden

unit28;2091841 said:


> Every once in awhile I'd get sick enough to pass out.
> 
> Went in and got checked, x-rays showed stone that was growing.....as compared to x-rays from a year ago.
> 
> I was originally told it was small enough not to worry and it should pass. I never thought of it again. About a year went by and I started getting sick. That's when they found out it had got stick and just grew bigger.
> 
> The surgery failed by the way
> The litho . Is supposed to break it up with shockwaves.
> Instead it broke it in half, and now there's two pieces stuck


Dang! I hope you get that taken care of. My dad had problems like that when I was a kid and ended up needing emergency surgery as we drove through Cleveland. Not a good memory...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

FYI






He's a crazy one alright!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1olddogtwo;2091853 said:


> fyi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he's a crazy one alright!


don't leave your pets outside!!!

Don't leave your kids outside!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

1olddogtwo;2091853 said:


> FYI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a crazy one alright!


You think he might be overstating the severity of the situation a bit???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2091860 said:


> You think he might be overstating the severity of the situation a bit???


It's Frankie. He's autistic with a serious obsession with the weather.


----------



## unit28

Camden;2091852 said:


> Dang! I hope you get that taken care of. My dad had problems like that when I was a kid and ended up needing emergency surgery as we drove through Cleveland. Not a good memory...


Sorry to hear that.

many years ago I had one like that.
they couldn't give me enough pain meds at the hospital.


----------



## wenzelosllc

LwnmwrMan22;2091839 said:


> Dead deer removal business now too....


Think it's any good for meat? Lol


----------



## wenzelosllc

Doughboy12;2091846 said:


> I'm sure of it..........
> I only did approximately 0.037878787878788 lane miles.
> :laughing:


Is that an actual calculation?


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2091858 said:


> don't leave your pets outside!!!
> 
> Don't leave your kids outside!!!


Stocked up on pizza and hot dish this morning

oh and a bunch of lotto quick picks too


----------



## unit28

wenzelosllc;2091864 said:


> Think it's any good for meat? Lol


Always better when it's veal....duh


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2091862 said:


> It's Frankie. He's autistic with a serious obsession with the weather.


I know...................


----------



## qualitycut

Stuff didnt freeze into a mess just plowed a drive and less slick than it usually is. Good traction


----------



## Doughboy12

wenzelosllc;2091865 said:


> Is that an actual calculation?


Yes.... Also know as 200 feet.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Pallet #6 done. Maybe I do more salt related business than I realize.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2091879 said:


> Pallet #6 done. Maybe I do more salt related business than I realize.


Been a big year for salt events is more the case...I think.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2091862 said:


> It's Frankie. He's autistic with a serious obsession with the weather.


Wait. What? I just thought he was always excited


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2091879 said:


> Pallet #6 done. Maybe I do more salt related business than I realize.


How many tons a pallet?


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2091888 said:


> How many tons a pallet?


1.225 I think.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2091889 said:


> 1.225 I think.


Right. (50) 50 lb bags.

Plus I have customers take 20 bags at a time for their own use and they both called.


----------



## cbservicesllc

1olddogtwo;2091853 said:


> FYI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a crazy one alright!


Thanks for the heads up! Didn't you know? That's our plan to make the Vikings win! Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I need about 1/8" of snow in Lino Lakes and Vadnais Heights. I may have oversalted this morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2091897 said:


> I need about 1/8" of snow in Lino Lakes and Vadnais Heights. I may have oversalted this morning.


Hey, what do ya know?? Ask and ye shall receive.

It'a snowing in WBL


----------



## Greenery

Which one of you were hauled in last night for operating a front end loader and plow truck drunk last night in Edina?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;2091908 said:


> Which one of you were hauled in last night for operating a front end loader and plow truck drunk last night in Edina?


Anyone have ryde's cellphone??


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2091908 said:


> Which one of you were hauled in last night for operating a front end loader and plow truck drunk last night in Edina?


Front end loader and truck? Lmao.


----------



## NorthernProServ

jagext;2091712 said:


> Got to Menards at 5:05. Didn't need salting quit hauling at 4 to get there in time. I tried too talk them into it. There was actually a puddle in the lot still.


I'm surprised what was there mus to have melted, was there right at 10 pm and it was slick


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2091912 said:


> I'm surprised what was there mus to have melted, was there right at 10 pm and it was slick


I would have got injured.

Buddy works at wsp menards and i guess earlier this winter a guy slipped and fell hit his head and died


----------



## Greenery

I think today is the first time I've walked outside and it actually feels like winter.


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2091915 said:


> I think today is the first time I've walked outside and it actually feels like winter.


Ha i was just going to say its cold out. Not used to it


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2091913 said:


> I would have got injured.
> 
> Buddy works at wsp menards and i guess earlier this winter a guy slipped and fell hit his head and died


Holy cafe! Would hate to put of that mess! When it's boarder line, we usually just salt. Would rather have a call asking why we salted vs a call of a slip n fall injury


----------



## IDST

NorthernProServ;2091912 said:


> I'm surprised what was there mus to have melted, was there right at 10 pm and it was slick


I know. I was there at 830 but to many cars to salt then and come back and salt again. Last night's manager wanted me to salt right away this morning.


----------



## qualitycut

So embarrassing when you gi to buy something and card gets declined. Called abd there was suspicious activity so they shut it off. Thanks for calling me abd telling me


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2091933 said:


> So embarrassing when you gi to buy something and card gets declined. Called abd there was suspicious activity so they shut it off. Thanks for calling me abd telling me


They should be used to your LARGE bar tabs this point....


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2091933 said:


> So embarrassing when you gi to buy something and card gets declined. Called abd there was suspicious activity so they shut it off. Thanks for calling me abd telling me


Did you try to use it somewhere other then the gas station or bar?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2091937 said:


> Did you try to use it somewhere other then the gas station or bar?


Probably tried to use it to buy Madden 16 for his PS4.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2091897 said:


> I need about 1/8" of snow in Lino Lakes and Vadnais Heights. I may have oversalted this morning.


I should have taken a pic of the hospital this morning. Wife drove me, I dozed off on the way in and opened my eyes when we turned into the lot. It was all white. I thought we got a boat load of snow. Nope all salt.


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;2091940 said:


> I should have taken a pic of the hospital this morning. Wife drove me, I dozed off on the way in and opened my eyes when we turned into the lot. It was all white. I thought we got a boat load of snow. Nope all salt.


We where at the Shops in Maple Grove and I think they used salt for traction like it was sand.


----------



## wenzelosllc

Anyone got a water truck and want to flood a rink for me? Kid wants to skate and the city doesn't work weekends


----------



## qualitycut

Guy at the gas station was holding up the line for 10 min because he never played a powerball before and wanted to fill out his own numbers with peoples bdays. Come on guy.


----------



## wenzelosllc

qualitycut;2091952 said:


> Guy at the gas station was holding up the line for 10 min because he never played a powerball before and wanted to fill out his own numbers with peoples bdays. Come on guy.


That's what the punch cards are for.... usually are kept away from the line.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Quality - college dance competition going on at MOA, might wanna head over.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2091954 said:


> Quality - college dance competition going on at MOA, might wanna head over.


Gotta go plow a driveway. I know we got under 2 inches but you guys have only plowed 3 times this winter.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Jus had all you can eat for 15.99 at kyoto sushi

I am full!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Holy Jesus. A high school from Mandan ND is here competing.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2091958 said:


> Jus had all you can eat for 15.99 at kyoto sushi
> 
> I am full!


Had some sushi the other dar and wasn't bad. California roll and shrimp temperatura. Wont try that raw cafe


----------



## Camden

This seems cheap, doesn't it?

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/cto/5395029297.html


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2091969 said:


> This seems cheap, doesn't it?
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/cto/5395029297.html


Its a Chevy. ..

Could have 200k miles on the thing.


----------



## skorum03

Camden;2091969 said:


> This seems cheap, doesn't it?
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/cto/5395029297.html


I mean compared to what people are usually asking yes maybe but I don't think I would say it's cheap. I'm sure it will sell quickly. Probably has over 200,000 miles


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2091969 said:


> This seems cheap, doesn't it?
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/cto/5395029297.html


Probably has 200,000 miles. I'll sell ya a 2001 Dodge with an 8.5' Boss straight blade and wings with 122k miles for $8,000.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2091973 said:


> Probably has 200,000 miles. I'll sell ya a 2001 Dodge with an 8.5' Boss straight blade and wings with 122k miles for $8,000.


Yeah, it does look like it has high miles if you look closely at the one pic. But still, new transmission and a plow that's worth ~$3500. Not too bad IMO.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

There are a ton of places that are ice rinks. Can't believe how many weren't even touched


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;2091969 said:


> This seems cheap, doesn't it?
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/cto/5395029297.html


It has 221k or 227k. I'd say 3k for the truck and 2500 for the plow as it looks rough


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2091973 said:


> Probably has 200,000 miles. I'll sell ya a 2001 Dodge with an 8.5' Boss straight blade and wings with 122k miles for $8,000.


Didn't you price it 7,500 last week? Or did I read it wrong?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

jimslawnsnow;2091984 said:


> Didn't you price it 7,500 last week? Or did I read it wrong?


Supply and demand. Demand is up, it snowed


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2091956 said:


> Gotta go plow a driveway. I know we got under 2 inches but you guys have only plowed 3 times this winter.


I thought you got rid of all your PIA customers?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2091974 said:


> Yeah, it does look like it has high miles if you look closely at the one pic. But still, new transmission and a plow that's worth ~$3500. Not too bad IMO.


Mine's got 2,000 miles on a rebuilt transmission.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2091984 said:


> Didn't you price it 7,500 last week? Or did I read it wrong?


It's Coach, figured I'd try to get an extra $500 out of him
It's just an extra subbed tower or two for him.


----------



## Ranger620

skorum03;2091971 said:


> I mean compared to what people are usually asking yes maybe but I don't think I would say it's cheap. I'm sure it will sell quickly. Probably has over 200,000 miles


Seen it on Craigslist for a while now. So there must be something up. 
I have the same truck more strip down just basic truck. Has 8.1 instead of 6.0. Western straight blade rusty. 100k. I'm thinking of selling and was gonna ask 5-6k


----------



## NorthernProServ

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2091979 said:


> There are a ton of places that are ice rinks. Can't believe how many weren't even touched


Two calls for salt today one place is not even open.


----------



## IDST

NorthernProServ;2092007 said:


> Two calls for salt today one place is not even open.


You should of done Menards last night!


----------



## NorthernProServ

60% of snow Monday night, around 1"

Low 0


----------



## NorthernProServ

jagext;2092010 said:


> You should of done Menards last night!


I guess so!! Lol

We do the hotel right up the road


----------



## jimslawnsnow

-3° here currently


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;2092011 said:


> 60% of snow Monday night, around 1"
> 
> Low 0


Might want to check the hourly. St. Anthony is 1.2" on the hourly per NWS.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2091992 said:


> I thought you got rid of all your PIA customers?


She's new lol.


----------



## qualitycut

So that little bit of snow lastnight put me pretty close to 2 inches in some of my service area


----------



## qualitycut

A few things i just plowed today are less slick then stuff i plowed yesterday


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2092026 said:


> So that little bit of snow lastnight put me pretty close to 2 inches in some of my service area


So you are going to be plowing longer than Lwnmwrman? Lol


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2092033 said:


> So you are going to be plowing longer than Lwnmwrman? Lol


Nope. Very spotty some still under 1.5 all commercial was plowed. Only heard from a couple people and both have longer drives they never shovel so that may be why its over 2. They are also having people over for the game tomorrow otherwise im sure they wouldnt have even called.


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;2092033 said:


> So you are going to be plowing longer than Lwnmwrman? Lol


He did after the last storm.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2092038 said:


> He did after the last storm.


Yea and twice the damn snow as everyone west of me got. I wonder if lwmr comes and hangs out down this way when its supposed to snow so ot snows here instead of up there


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2092041 said:


> Yea and twice the damn snow as everyone weat of me. I wonder if lwmr comes and hangs out down this way when its supposed to snow so ot snows here instead of up there


Maybe you are onto something.


----------



## wenzelosllc

NorthernProServ;2091958 said:


> Jus had all you can eat for 15.99 at kyoto sushi
> 
> I am full!


Saved $10 over what I paid the other day. Good sushi considering it's all you can eat. Usually it's garbage.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS I don't know how you do it I am only at the rink for the second time today and I don't want to be here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2092031 said:


> A few things i just plowed today are less slick then stuff i plowed yesterday


The snow will absorb the moisture so it doesn't freeze.

The foreclosures I used to do 2-3 days after a snowfall never had ice on them.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Arby's in Blaine is glass traction control in the Denali (awd) was going off and I wasn't even screwing around


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2091969 said:


> This seems cheap, doesn't it?
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/cto/5395029297.html


If you were going to fix that damage it would be about $6-7,000
So figure he already got at least $5k out of Ins.

That is almost as bad as mine was. Same spot.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2092055 said:


> The snow will absorb the moisture so it doesn't freeze.
> 
> The foreclosures I used to do 2-3 days after a snowfall never had ice on them.


I know i do some day or 2 after stuff. Just yesterday everyone was saying its going to freeze into a icy mess if it doesn't get plowed


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2092057 said:


> Arby's in Blaine is glass traction control in the Denali (awd) was going off and I wasn't even screwing around


That happened to me in a few this morning also on some of the roads a few hours ago.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2092073 said:


> I know i do some day or 2 after stuff. Just yesterday everyone was saying its going to freeze into a icy mess if it doesn't get plowed


If it gets driven on, yes. If it can be left without being driven on, it's much, much better.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2092076 said:


> If it gets driven on, yes. If it can be left without being driven on, it's much, much better.


Now you tell me.....


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2092076 said:


> If it gets driven on, yes. If it can be left without being driven on, it's much, much better.


Even the driveways that were driven on were not bad after plowing


----------



## wenzelosllc

qualitycut;2092073 said:


> I know i do some day or 2 after stuff. Just yesterday everyone was saying its going to freeze into a icy mess if it doesn't get plowed


If people were driving or walking all over it it turned into a mess. Not so slippery but still frozen solid.

Edit: reloaded the page and see this was already said.


----------



## wenzelosllc

I should probably fix this kickstand so I can take my plow off.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

wenzelosllc;2092092 said:


> I should probably fix this kickstand so I can take my plow off.


You haven't looked at the hourly for Monday?

NWS with the 25:1 ratios in play.


----------



## wenzelosllc

LwnmwrMan22;2092097 said:


> You haven't looked at the hourly for Monday?
> 
> NWS with the 25:1 ratios in play.


Too far out for me.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;2092053 said:


> SSS I don't know how you do it I am only at the rink for the second time today and I don't want to be here.


It gets more fun (for me anyway) when the kids get older. Are you coaching? That helps too. I love being on the ice but my feet hurt. Four hours in skates today.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2092097 said:


> You haven't looked at the hourly for Monday?
> 
> NWS with the 25:1 ratios in play.


Is this the first you guys have talked about this today? This is my kind of storm. 1.5" of Super fluff that ends at midnight. Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2092105 said:


> Is this the first you guys have talked about this today? This is my kind of storm. 1.5" of Super fluff that ends at midnight. Thumbs Up


It's been **** chatted about, slightly.


----------



## wenzelosllc

LwnmwrMan22;2092109 said:


> It's been **** chatted about, slightly.


It is a weather forum after all


----------



## CityGuy

Interference.




No goal


----------



## SSS Inc.

If an attacking player establishes a significant position within the goal crease, so as to obstruct the goalkeeper’s vision and impair his ability to defend his goal, and a goal is scored, the goal will be disallowed. For this purpose, a player “establishes a significant position within the crease” when, in the Referee’s judgment, his body, or a substantial portion thereof, is within the goal crease for more than an instantaneous period of time.


----------



## CityGuy

-2 partly cloudy


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2092105 said:


> Is this the first you guys have talked about this today? This is my kind of storm. 1.5" of Super fluff that ends at midnight. Thumbs Up


Even i would do my entire route then. Of you drive fast through the lot it blows away itself


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2092103 said:


> It gets more fun (for me anyway) when the kids get older. Are you coaching? That helps too. I love being on the ice but my feet hurt. Four hours in skates today.


My youngest started learn to skate with the figure skating club today. I HIGHLY recommend that! Never seen so many mom's in yoga pants


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2092126 said:


> If an attacking player establishes a significant position within the goal crease, so as to obstruct the goalkeeper's vision and impair his ability to defend his goal, and a goal is scored, the goal will be disallowed. For this purpose, a player "establishes a significant position within the crease" when, in the Referee's judgment, his body, or a substantial portion thereof, is within the goal crease for more than an instantaneous period of time.


Stay out of my Crease!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

Green Grass;2092148 said:


> Stay out of my Crease!!!


That's what she said............................... Too easy?


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2092147 said:


> My youngest started learn to skate with the figure skating club today. I HIGHLY recommend that! Never seen so many mom's in yoga pants


Sounds like a great time


----------



## Doughboy12

About time to drop the gloves???


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2092151 said:


> That's what she said............................... Too easy?


In your case he said


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2092155 said:


> In your case he said


That's just mean......
My feelings are hurt. :crying:

Not that there is anything wrong with that.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2092145 said:


> Even i would do my entire route then. Of you drive fast through the lot it blows away itself


We are due for some fluff. I forgot what its like to plow a storm like that. We had a ton of those in 2010. payuppayuppayup


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal................


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goalllllllllllllll


----------



## Doughboy12

That was close. Your Goal was posted when mine was put up....:laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

Winter is back — whether we welcome the old man or not. He’s brought his old friends snow, sleet, ice, and incompetent driving.
We could probably do without them all, but it’s the last one that’s truly the pits. True, people drive like idiots in the summer. But on an 80-degree day in July, you don’t see anyone passing a plow truck. That takes a special kind of moron.
But you don’t want to be that special kind of moron, do you? Of course you don’t! So, for the sake of everyone out there, from the plow truck driver who is just trying to do his job to the volunteer emergency workers who would really much rather be home with their families than crawling into your upside down car at 2 a.m., do us all a favor. Follow these rules this winter:

1. Don’t pass a plow truck, unless the driver has specifically pulled over and waved you on for some reason or another.

2. Don’t assume the plow truck driver can see your vehicle. Poor visibility affects every driver in a storm, including those up in the big rigs.

3. Don’t let your kids play in the snow near the road, in the road, or in a parking lot. No one wants a child to be hit, least of all a plow truck driver, but little kids are awfully hard to spot when you’re up that high. It’s all the worse when they’re lying down making snow angels or hiding in a snow “fort.”

4. Don’t ride the plow truck’s tail. Ever heard of stopping distance? You should be at least four vehicle lengths behind a plow truck if you don’t want to slam into their bad end at a sudden stop. Technically, the same goes for following any vehicle in bad weather. Leave some room!

5. Don’t run outside your house to hail the plow truck down and complain about the job the driver is doing (or not doing). Before complaining, think about the storm. Are the roads poor because it’s been dropping freezing rain for hours or snowing like mad, or is it really because someone is doing a bad job? If you’re still thinking it’s the latter, call the highway barn and talk to the big boss. Either he’s the one calling the shots or he should know what his driver is up to.

6. Do treat the plow truck driver like a human being. They work long hours, often in the middle of the night or on holidays when regular folks are snuggled up on the couch or in their beds. They work against Mother Nature, who is a hard woman to reason with. And believe it or not, they don’t make millions of dollars (and if they did, you’d hoot and holler about your taxes). They could use a little compassion every once in awhile … just like you and me.

From FB


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;2092173 said:


> That was close. Your Goal was posted when mine was put up....:laughing:


That was close. I'll get it next time. Well maybe, I'm watching football now.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SSS Inc.;2092183 said:


> ***Post Removed for Profanity***
> 
> MJ Donovan Plowsite


You causing trouble?


----------



## SSS Inc.

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2092190 said:


> You causing trouble?


I was ticked off because I had to scroll through County Guys mile long post about avoiding plow trucks. I didn't know this group needed a PSA about it. :waving:


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;2092183 said:


> ***Post Removed for Profanity***
> 
> MJ Donovan Plowsite


Lol saw that one coming !


----------



## CityGuy

Goal..................


----------



## Ranger620

Vaneck with the nice hands


----------



## albhb3

what don't pass a plow truck GTFO here. If I never passed a plow truck I would still be on 29 in wisco. Heck I give them enough room usually am on the zipper. Usually doing 55-60 while I do it to


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2092196 said:


> Goal..................


I was off getting my winter gear ready for tomorrow.
You win....lol


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2092192 said:


> I was ticked off because I had to scroll through County Guys mile long post about avoiding plow trucks. I didn't know this group needed a PSA about it. :waving:


Lmao i stopped after the the first part about not passing. It would take me as long to plow as lwmr if i didnt. Other day me and my guy were heading to a lot 10 min drive max got stuck behind a convoy and one guy was pulling that trailer plow and had no clue what he was doing was all over the place and doing about 10 mph took us 45 min.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2092222 said:


> Lmao i stopped after the the first part about not passing. It would take me as long to plow as lwmr if i didnt. Other day me and my guy were heading to a lot 10 min drive max got stuck behind a convoy and one guy was pulling that trailer plow and had no clue what he was doing was all over the place and doing about 10 mph took us 45 min.


exactly you speakith the truthith


----------



## SSS Inc.

You guys might enjoy this one. 


I was at the local gas station a little closer to the hood though. Huge line....apparently everyone was playing powerball. So I had some interesting folks behind me (not together). One chick that I was joking around with about the line being so long asked me why the rollin' papers were in a cone like shape. Chick behind her explained that "it help get you started but they have machines that can make joints faster". 1st chick says "I'se only smoke blunts so It dont matter". 2nd says "don't do that, the tobacco that ***** be killing people". 1st says "i aint know bout all that". 2nd say "Oh well". 

 

Now if I could describe these two to you, you would be rolling on the floor but I might get banned so I'll let you use your imagination.


----------



## albhb3

well only 38 min till I win 900 million, I will miss you all


----------



## TKLAWN

Well I guess I'm of to a good start this year. I don't think I've ever had posts deleted before.

-5°
GO VIKES!!


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;2092236 said:


> You guys might enjoy this one.
> 
> I was at the local gas station a little closer to the hood though. Huge line....apparently everyone was playing powerball. So I had some interesting folks behind me (not together). One chick that I was joking around with about the line being so long asked me why the rollin' papers were in a cone like shape. Chick behind her explained that "it help get you started but they have machines that can make joints faster". 1st chick says "I'se only smoke blunts so It dont matter". 2nd says "don't do that, the tobacco that ***** be killing people". 1st says "i aint know bout all that". 2nd say "Oh well".
> 
> 
> 
> Now if I could describe these too you would be rolling on the floor but I might get banned so I'll let you use your imagination.


come on we got to keep the post removal czar busy


----------



## SSS Inc.

What a catch!!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;2092243 said:


> Well I guess I'm of to a good start this year. I don't think I've ever had posts deleted before.
> 
> -5°
> GO VIKES!!


Congrats!........

I should go flood the rink if its that cold. Yikes!


----------



## qualitycut

So posted a video of me plowing water some kid said should have bought the prodigy its better than a wideout lmao


----------



## Camden

TKLAWN;2092243 said:


> Well I guess I'm of to a good start this year. I don't think I've ever had posts deleted before.
> 
> -5°
> GO VIKES!!


The first one is always the hardest.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2092249 said:


> So posted a video of me plowing water some kid said should have bought the prodigy its better than a wideout lmao


Now that's a guy that knows his plows!


----------



## Doughboy12

Going for the empty net cost em.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Dubes!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

For the win!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## albhb3

ummm I matched 5 numbers is that good


----------



## Doughboy12

albhb3;2092274 said:


> ummm I matched 5 numbers is that good


Only if you red one was 13.

Edit: Reverse that.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2092076 said:


> If it gets driven on, yes. If it can be left without being driven on, it's much, much better.


This......


----------



## SSS Inc.

Good football game on. FYI


----------



## SSS Inc.

Touchdown!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2092105 said:


> Is this the first you guys have talked about this today? This is my kind of storm. 1.5" of Super fluff that ends at midnight. Thumbs Up


Yeah baby!


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;2092105 said:


> Is this the first you guys have talked about this today? This is my kind of storm. 1.5" of Super fluff that ends at midnight. Thumbs Up


.
maybe now we're back on track
Last one was wet enough to keep the grass growing

We're due.......

,.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2092166 said:


> We are due for some fluff. I forgot what its like to plow a storm like that. We had a ton of those in 2010. payuppayuppayup


Polar Vortex year was also awesome for that Thumbs Up


----------



## Polarismalibu

Few of us are going to playwhirly ball if anyone is around and wants to. Bigger group is way fun


----------



## SSS Inc.

Fumble!!!!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2092192 said:


> I was ticked off because I had to scroll through County Guys mile long post about avoiding plow trucks. I didn't know this group needed a PSA about it. :waving:


Now I just want to know what you said... hahaha


----------



## SSS Inc.

I'm tellin ya this is a fun game.


----------



## Greenery

SSS Inc.;2092286 said:


> Good football game on. FYI


Surprised your not watching curling.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2092222 said:


> Lmao i stopped after the the first part about not passing. It would take me as long to plow as lwmr if i didnt. Other day me and my guy were heading to a lot 10 min drive max got stuck behind a convoy and one guy was pulling that trailer plow and had no clue what he was doing was all over the place and doing about 10 mph took us 45 min.


Ughhhhh... I hate that...


----------



## SSS Inc.

No way!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Wow!!!!!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Talk about blowing the game


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;2092307 said:


> Wow!!!!!!!!


Kick that guy off the team right now!


----------



## SSS Inc.

He's still gotta make the fieldgoal!


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;2092309 said:


> Kick that guy off the team right now!


No kidding that was so intentional


----------



## Camden

Vontaze Burfict was a STUD linebacker at Arizona State. I believe he started as a freshman and he only got better. He would've been a 1st round pick but he was known for being a basketcase and I think he tested positive for marijuana during the pre-draft workouts. He cost himself millions of dollars because of it.

He now cost his team a playoff win. Incredible.


----------



## unit28

Snow for the weekend of the 16th

Vrac....
7.25"


----------



## DDB

Camden;2092313 said:


> Vontaze Burfict was a STUD linebacker at Arizona State. I believe he started as a freshman and he only got better. He would've been a 1st round pick but he was known for being a basketcase and I think he tested positive for marijuana during the pre-draft workouts. He cost himself millions of dollars because of it.
> 
> He now cost his team a playoff win. Incredible.


Adam (pacman) Jones also helped with his penalty (while they were helping the Steelers guy that was hurt) to make the field goal closer. He has also had a questionable past.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;2092316 said:


> Snow for the weekend of the 16th
> 
> Vrac....
> 7.25"


Wow. That's an early VRAC. Nice!Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2092300 said:


> Ughhhhh... I hate that...


Not going to lie have illegally passed them plenty of times at 3am im not going to let the government hold me up from making money i need to give them anyway. Thats like increasing my tax bracket from 30 some precent to 50


----------



## Camden

DDB;2092317 said:


> Adam (pacman) Jones also helped with his penalty (while they were helping the Steelers guy that was hurt) to make the field goal closer. He has also had a questionable past.


You're exactly right. These guys are incredible athletes but good lord they're stupid.


----------



## banonea

going to be a cold SOB cleaning side walks tonight........


----------



## IDST

Why is my loader over heating. Full of anti freeze


----------



## unit28

jagext;2092335 said:


> Why is my loader over heating. Full of anti freeze


Take out the thermostat and keep truckin...


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2092318 said:


> Wow. That's an early VRAC. Nice!Thumbs Up


If it ends up being 2 in he wont brings up how he was right though like quality does


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ha. We were at MOA. I was waiting for my kids to get off a ride, and I got to CityGuy's post. I got 1/4 of the way through, and the phone died.

Once I got the phone charged I was going to say he might want to post that to Facebook and not here.

Guess it was inferred in no uncertain terms by others?


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2092339 said:


> Ha. We were at MOA. I was waiting for my kids to get off a ride, and I got to CityGuy's post. I got 1/4 of the way through, and the phone died.
> 
> Once I got the phone charged I was going to say he might want to post that to Facebook and not here.
> 
> Guess it was inferred in no uncertain terms by others?


He got it off of FB.....................


----------



## Doughboy12

Morgen Freeman can narrate the cafe out of anything.
I could listen to him narrate the phone book.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2092338 said:


> If it ends up being 2 in he wont brings up how he was right though like quality does


Didn't even bring up how I was the only one who had snow into last night for southern mn

but
Keep posting. ....


----------



## Camden

jagext;2092335 said:


> Why is my loader over heating. Full of anti freeze


Thermostat isn't opening up.

Edit: Is your coolant hot?


----------



## Doughboy12

jagext;2092335 said:


> Why is my loader over heating. Full of anti freeze


Ice dam in front of the radiator?


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2092339 said:


> Ha. We were at MOA. I was waiting for my kids to get off a ride, and I got to CityGuy's post. I got 1/4 of the way through, and the phone died.
> 
> Once I got the phone charged I was going to say he might want to post that to Facebook and not here.
> 
> Guess it was inferred in no uncertain terms by others?


Don't worry

All of our phones died
That was a long post eh


----------



## unit28

Camden;2092344 said:


> Thermostat isn't opening up.
> 
> Edit: Is your coolant hot?


Good idea Camden

Check hoses, if they're hot


----------



## unit28

Hate to say where the bulk of Monday's snow will be/

Long range metgen has snow for a few days @ end of next week
looks to cover large area over mn.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2092339 said:


> Ha. We were at MOA. I was waiting for my kids to get off a ride, and I got to CityGuy's post. I got 1/4 of the way through, and the phone died.
> 
> Once I got the phone charged I was going to say he might want to post that to Facebook and not here.
> 
> Guess it was inferred in no uncertain terms by others?


Did you stop at hooters and 2 crispins?


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2092343 said:


> Didn't even bring up how I was the only one who had snow into last night for southern mn
> 
> but
> Keep posting. ....


Lets be honest i have been right on every snow fall but the last one


----------



## IDST

Camden;2092344 said:


> Thermostat isn't opening up.
> 
> Edit: Is your coolant hot?


Coolant is very hot. And no ice dam at radiator.


----------



## Camden

jagext;2092355 said:


> Coolant is very hot. And no ice dam at radiator.


Weird. That's a tough one without seeing it. If you have hot coolant but still have over-heating issues maybe the radiator fan isn't pushing air through? Are the fins of the radiator clogged?


----------



## IDST

Camden;2092359 said:


> Weird. That's a tough one without seeing it. If you have hot coolant but still have over-heating issues maybe the radiator fan isn't pushing air through? Are the fins of the radiator clogged?


It came from the world trade center so probably. Haven't had an issue with it till tonight.


----------



## Doughboy12

jagext;2092360 said:


> It came from the world trade center so probably. Haven't had an issue with it till tonight.


Wait, what!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Good chance the radiator fins are/is clogged. But you would have had a problem long ago???
Can you shine a light through it?
Water pump?


----------



## SnowGuy73

-9° light breeze, few clouds.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like another border line 1" snowfall tomorrow night. I wish I had 3 of those jet blowers they use on Nascar tracks, it would be faster to run around with those.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Surprised no one posted they didn't win 900 million. My question is, what are they gonna do about the signs? Don't they only go to 999,999,999? Its bound to be well Over 1 billion


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2092400 said:


> Surprised no one posted they didn't win 900 million. My question is, what are they gonna do about the signs? Don't they only go to 999,999,999? Its bound to be well Over 1 billion


Hahahha....1.3 Billion and the sign this is the first thing I thought of too.

Post it notes with a 1. and the 03 on the digital read out??? :laughing:

Or maybe just "OMG"???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

There are 292 million combination of numbers for the lottery.

That means you'd have to spend $600M ($2 per ticket) to buy every possible combination.

I wonder if anyone will try to go to the office at $1.3B and say here is a check, I want every possible combination.

At what point will someone try to get 292 Million cards and have a team of 1,000,000 people each fill out 292 of them to then run to SA and run each card through the machine? And what will the chances be that quality is standing in line behind said person??


----------



## unit28

Don't want to waste another $2.

It's a scam.......


----------



## wenzelosllc

jimslawnsnow;2092400 said:


> Surprised no one posted they didn't win 900 million. My question is, what are they gonna do about the signs? Don't they only go to 999,999,999? Its bound to be well Over 1 billion


They just leave it at 999. Some other lotter that's normally in the 100k's had that happen once and they just maxed it out. People get the idea. Lol


----------



## wenzelosllc

LwnmwrMan22;2092410 said:


> There are 292 million combination of numbers for the lottery.
> 
> That means you'd have to spend $600M ($2 per ticket) to buy every possible combination.
> 
> I wonder if anyone will try to go to the office at $1.3B and say here is a check, I want every possible combination.
> 
> At what point will someone try to get 292 Million cards and have a team of 1,000,000 people each fill out 292 of them to then run to SA and run each card through the machine? And what will the chances be that quality is standing in line behind said person??


I read about this once and it can't be done. Not enough time to print all the tickets... and God forbid someone else wins too.


----------



## albhb3

unit28;2092412 said:


> Don't want to waste another $2.
> 
> It's a scam.......


what are you talking about that's a 650,000,000 ROI and hell I can have a lot less fun with 2 dollars


----------



## wenzelosllc

unit28;2092412 said:


> Don't want to waste another $2.
> 
> It's a scam.......


I won $4. Gonna buy two more. Lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

wenzelosllc;2092425 said:


> I read about this once and it can't be done. Not enough time to print all the tickets... and God forbid someone else wins too.


Right, but say no one wins Wed. It'll be pushing 2B. Say each ticket is 20 seconds to run the card and print... :seems like some rap star or someone was going to try it back when it was $600M.


----------



## unit28

albhb3;2092430 said:


> what are you talking about that's a 650,000,000 ROI and hell I can have a lot less fun with 2 dollars


good luck with that


----------



## wenzelosllc

LwnmwrMan22;2092438 said:


> Right, but say no one wins Wed. It'll be pushing 2B. Say each ticket is 20 seconds to run the card and print... :seems like some rap star or someone was going to try it back when it was $600M.


The article I read said you'd have to have like 100 people at 100 different machines going non stop for some crazy amount of time. Could it be done? Yes. Is it practical, no. Oh and if you have 252 million or whatever to blow on the lottery I doubt you'd actually play it.


----------



## unit28

wenzelosllc;2092443 said:


> The article I read said you'd have to have like 100 people at 100 different machines going non stop for some crazy amount of time. Could it be done? Yes. Is it practical, no. Oh and if you have 252 million or whatever to blow on the lottery I doubt you'd actually play it.


Why wouldn't you play it...it's an investment right?


----------



## wenzelosllc

All these hockey mom's are married. That takes the fun out of hockey practice


----------



## unit28

Limitations on loss deductions....example

The amount of gambling losses you can deduct can never exceed the winnings you report as income. For example,*if you have $5,000 in winnings but $8,000 in losses, your deduction is limited to $5,000. You could not write off the remaining $3,000, or carry it forward to future years.


----------



## wenzelosllc

unit28;2092450 said:


> Limitations on loss deductions....example
> 
> The amount of gambling losses you can deduct can never exceed the winnings you report as income. For example,*if you have $5,000 in winnings but $8,000 in losses, your deduction is limited to $5,000. You could not write off the remaining $3,000, or carry it forward to future years.


Speaking from experience?


----------



## Green Grass

wenzelosllc;2092449 said:


> All these hockey mom's are married. That takes the fun out of hockey practice


But so am I and I still like to look


----------



## albhb3

unit28;2092439 said:


> good luck with that


Ok well tell us how you were scammed by the powerball


----------



## wenzelosllc

Green Grass;2092462 said:


> But so am I and I still like to look


Don't get me wrong, I'm looking. I'm also not married.


----------



## unit28

albhb3;2092467 said:


> Ok well tell us how you were scammed by the powerball


You posted 650 mill for an roi off a 900 mill income


----------



## Green Grass

wenzelosllc;2092469 said:


> Don't get me wrong, I'm looking. I'm also not married.


They lady sitting in front of me is looking at bikinis


----------



## qualitycut

wenzelosllc;2092443 said:


> The article I read said you'd have to have like 100 people at 100 different machines going non stop for some crazy amount of time. Could it be done? Yes. Is it practical, no. Oh and if you have 252 million or whatever to blow on the lottery I doubt you'd actually play it.


Yra and then miss a few combos and lose


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2092480 said:


> Yra and then miss a few combos and lose


For ware it is at, i will stick $50.00 into it for S&G.......like they say, you cant win if you dont play.


----------



## banonea

Abd btw.......+₩÷€=€÷¥+¥=_÷¥×¥× it is cold out. We cleared the last sidewalks last night, -9 is a good motivation


----------



## albhb3

unit28;2092474 said:


> You posted 650 mill for an roi off a 900 mill income


Im talking the 1.3 billion its gonna be up to


----------



## banonea

Got the brothers truck to start, so far so good for the day.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

A crappy shoveler that Doughboy knows, messaged and demanded I hand deliver his check since he didn't come get it friday. What the hell is with some people?


----------



## qualitycut

Leah beno looking good in them jeans


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;2092506 said:


> A crappy shoveler that Doughboy knows, messaged and demanded I hand deliver his check since he didn't come get it friday. What the hell is with some people?


Funny...I don't struggle with employee issues too much. For our regular employees payday is every two weeks but I pay the snow-only guys weekly. You wouldn't believe how often I get asked to pay early "because it's not going to snow anymore this week". They don't get how the process works. I submit hours on a certain day to the accountant and then she cuts checks. She has a schedule that I have to adhere to, it's not just a come-as-you-please type of thing. It's very frustrating.


----------



## Camden

jagext;2092360 said:


> It came from the world trade center so probably. Haven't had an issue with it till tonight.


You're probably still sleeping but let's hear an update when you have a chance. I'm curious to know if you figured it out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2092515 said:


> Funny...I don't struggle with employee issues too much. For our regular employees payday is every two weeks but I pay the snow-only guys weekly. You wouldn't believe how often I get asked to pay early "because it's not going to snow anymore this week". They don't get how the process works. I submit hours on a certain day to the accountant and then she cuts checks. She has a schedule that I have to adhere to, it's not just a come-as-you-please type of thing. It's very frustrating.


Hahahha.... You don't just willy nilly lay whomever you feel like, whenever??


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2092522 said:


> Hahahha.... You don't just willy nilly lay whomever you feel like, whenever??


I'm going to guess that you have the same issues with your guys? I had one guy ask me for $20 from his check early so that he could buy cigarettes.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2092543 said:


> I'm going to guess that you have the same issues with your guys? I had one guy ask me for $20 from his check early so that he could buy cigarettes.


 I get that occasionally, could you imagine only making 10-15 an hour?

Not the cig part but just money early


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2092543 said:


> I'm going to guess that you have the same issues with your guys? I had one guy ask me for $20 from his check early so that he could buy cigarettes.


I pay my employees weekly. Always have, I know they're living check to check.

It's the hardest when you have a snowfall on a Friday / Saturday, then again Sunday night / Monday. At least 2 guys will say I didn't pay them their total hours.

Pay period is Sunday - Saturday. The biggest reason I have to stick with it is for my guys that claim unemployment. They have to report what they worked, on a Sunday -/Saturday timeframe. If I start including other hours, then their unemployment gets screwed up, then it's a complete hassle.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Quick Poll. 

Do I skip the 3 y/o hockey practice at 1:00? If I do he may not become the next Gretzky but I will get to watch the game until 3:00. Decisions.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2092556 said:


> Quick Poll.
> 
> Do I skip the 3 y/o hockey practice at 1:00? If I do he may not become the next Gretzky but I will get to watch the game until 3:00. Decisions.


Ummm he will have another practice this season, vikes might not


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;2092556 said:


> Quick Poll.
> 
> Do I skip the 3 y/o hockey practice at 1:00? If I do he may not become the next Gretzky but I will get to watch the game until 3:00. Decisions.


Record the game. Family first vikes second. Now if we were in the super bowl then maybe a different story.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

There is water dripping off the south facing roof


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2092558 said:


> Ummm he will have another practice this season, vikes might not


True, but now the kid keeps asking when we are leaving. I always tell my kids they have to do things they committed too and its not fair to the team not to show up. We're going. I should be back in time to see the 4th quarter.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2092562 said:


> True, but now the kid keeps asking when we are leaving. I always tell my kids they have to do things they committed too and its not fair to the team not to show up. We're going. I should be back in time to see the 4th quarter.


Ohh you didn't say he wasn't going if you didn't.

Thought you meant you just skip it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2092567 said:


> Ohh you didn't say he wasn't going if you didn't.
> 
> Thought you meant you just skip it.


For the little guy I don't "have" to go but my wife is out of town so I have to take him or he doesn't go.


----------



## unit28

nam was showing rain......must be going to st paul


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2092556 said:


> Quick Poll.
> 
> Do I skip the 3 y/o hockey practice at 1:00? If I do he may not become the next Gretzky but I will get to watch the game until 3:00. Decisions.


Could you live with yourself if he could be the next Gretzky and didn't become him because his bum dad didn't take him to his practice because he wanted to watch football.


----------



## unit28

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2092561 said:


> There is water dripping off the south facing roof


Sounds like adibiatic heating

Instead of sublimation


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Salt call. Might wait to return it until either 3:15, or 20-7 Seahawks.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;2092582 said:


> Could you live with yourself if he could be the next Gretzky and didn't become him because his bum dad didn't take him to his practice because he wanted to watch football.


I've got the Six year old hooked up with an ipod so he can listen to PA call the game. He also has my boogie board to right scores so he can update me. Now let's see how many other coaches show up. I bet out of 30 3-5 year olds we get ten kids max.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2092552 said:


> I pay my employees weekly. Always have, I know they're living check to check.
> 
> It's the hardest when you have a snowfall on a Friday / Saturday, then again Sunday night / Monday. At least 2 guys will say I didn't pay them their total hours.
> 
> Pay period is Sunday - Saturday. The biggest reason I have to stick with it is for my guys that claim unemployment. They have to report what they worked, on a Sunday -/Saturday timeframe. If I start including other hours, then their unemployment gets screwed up, then it's a complete hassle.


This......


----------



## Doughboy12




----------



## Green Grass

Wow he actually made a FG


----------



## Green Grass

Doughboy12;2092605 said:


>


Look it unemployment at a football game


----------



## Camden

Happy to be up 3-0 but not one attempt into the end zone when you're at 1st and goal from the 5? Come on!!!!


----------



## Camden

We're in this game! Let's get a TD!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2092616 said:


> We're in this game! Let's get a TD!!!!


Totally! Thumbs Up


----------



## unit28

Lmn22


Why are you warming up the truck already


----------



## cbservicesllc

Wow... bad call on Seattle's part...


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2092606 said:


> Wow he actually made a FG


He only missed 5 hes 35 of 40. I thought it was worse


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2092620 said:


> Lmn22
> 
> Why are you warming up the truck already


To go spread sand???


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2092629 said:


> He only missed 5 hes 35 of 40. I thought it was worse


It seemed so much worse then that.


----------



## unit28

I need to know what's up with the temp profile

It's goofy

At 500mb it shows a pool of warm air coming from south dakota tomorrow night.

It won't be near the surface, but idgi.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2092635 said:


> I need to know what's up with the temp profile
> 
> It's goofy
> 
> At 500mb it shows a pool of warm air coming from south dakota tomorrow night.
> 
> It won't be near the surface, but idgi.


Snowplowing is 20% prepare, 80% reactionary. Doesn't matter. The 20% is done, stuff is ready and guys have been called. Now the 80% reactionary, just like Friday.

When to start? When to start townhomes / residential, when to salt. WAIT?!?!!? We have more snow now??


----------



## skorum03

Just tackle him next time.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2092633 said:


> It seemed so much worse then that.


I think cause he started off so bad.


----------



## Doughboy12

Green Grass;2092607 said:


> Look it unemployment at a football game


Free ticket from the niece if you weren't following along....
But thanks for the help.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2092646 said:


> Free ticket from the niece if you weren't following along....
> But thanks for the help.


Free hand outs just like a true unemployed person


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2092646 said:


> Free ticket from the niece if you weren't following along....
> But thanks for the help.


Did you at least get there in time for the handwarmer giveaway


----------



## Polarismalibu

Nice pick there


----------



## cbservicesllc

Boom!!!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2092647 said:


> Free hand outs just like a true unemployed person


Ouch that's harsh


----------



## unit28

Ratios of 30/1 are depicted on sref


----------



## Drakeslayer

Walsh for President!!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;2092667 said:


> Walsh for President!!!!!


He was going to miss. They tipped it in for him! Lol


----------



## Polarismalibu

Wow all I have to say is wow

They have the prevent a win defense out now


----------



## Camden

Watch them pick on Josh Robinson. This game is over.


----------



## Polarismalibu

And the downhill slide continues


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Welcome back to loserville. Reason I left at halftime to go sand. I've lived this enough.


----------



## albhb3

here it comes boys back to the basement next year


----------



## Green Grass

There we are!


----------



## albhb3

Green Grass;2092691 said:


> There we are!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWmQbk5h86w:D


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

albhb3;2092690 said:


> here it comes boys back to the basement next year


Your team is terrible. We won't be in the NFC Central basement for quite a while


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;2092702 said:


> Your team is terrible. We won't be in the NFC Central basement for quite a while


so did lions fans and the 2009 vike fans. its inevitable  don't be so salty its only a game


----------



## Green Grass

There it is


----------



## Polarismalibu

Murder Walsh!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Wtf........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

HahajaajajajajajaajajajajHhahahahahahahahahshahahahahahahaha


----------



## qualitycut

Ha what a peice of cafe


----------



## Drakeslayer

Fire him now!!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Why did they line it up on the opposite hash from where he kicked all day???


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

Ha! I can watch 7th grade football on a farm field, but these guys demanded (and got!) a taxpayer funded stadium?!?!


----------



## djagusch

Drakeslayer;2092667 said:


> Walsh for President!!!!!


Really .......


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2092719 said:


> Why did they line it up on the opposite hash from where he kicked all day???


So he could shank it for sure


----------



## Camden

I seem to say this quite a bit but that's the worst loss I've ever seen them absorb. Absolutely awful.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Loserville USA.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hey CB..... The amounts are down on the hourly too.


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2092719 said:


> Why did they line it up on the opposite hash from where he kicked all day???


Can only put the ball on either side for extra points. He had to kick it from the left cause that's the last place the ball was when ap ran it that way.


----------



## dieselplw

I wish I could fail at my job when it is on the line and still make millions.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2092728 said:


> Hey CB..... The amounts are down on the hourly too.


Keep them falling

Edit. Down to .7" but percentages are up


----------



## Camden

Ranking of Vikings worst ever losses:

1. 1998 Falcons
2. 2016 Seahawks
3. 2009 Saints


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

dieselplw;2092731 said:


> I wish I could fail at my job when it is on the line and still make millions.


You weren't following my posts 2 years ago, huh??


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

Camden;2092734 said:


> Ranking of Vikings worst ever losses:
> 
> 1. 1998 Falcons
> 2. 2016 Seahawks
> 3. 2009 Saints


No 41- doughnut???


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2092728 said:


> Hey CB..... The amounts are down on the hourly too.


Mother! This day sucks!!


----------



## albhb3

what did I miss, ohhh more of the same.... Don't get me wrong I expect the pack to lose today but watching the vikes go down like that is icing on the cake


----------



## dieselplw

LwnmwrMan22;2092735 said:


> You weren't following my posts 2 years ago, huh??


If your making millions then my hats off to you!!


----------



## Camden

Ironwood-Mn;2092738 said:


> No 41- doughnut???


I wasn't heartbroken over that loss. Once we got down by 30 I knew it was over so when the game finally ended I wasn't feeling at all like I'm feeling now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

dieselplw;2092743 said:


> If your making millions then my hats off to you!!


It's all relative.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2092740 said:


> Mother! This day sucks!!


:laughing: <----- all you can do......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm anxiously awaiting TK's recap of the game.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Vikings forum has crashed.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Fanline will be wonderful!!!!


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2092740 said:


> Mother! This day sucks!!


I was hoping next Saturday was the next big snowmaker

But........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You know though.... 1 final play here missed.

Vikings were driving on the Cardinals and needed a FG to tie or win, I forget and they cough up the ball

They were driving on the Broncos and they fumble with a minute left.

There were a couple more they COULD have pulled out against the top teams.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2092756 said:


> I was hoping next Saturday was the next big snowmaker
> 
> But........


Ahhhhhhh come on!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2092758 said:


> You know though.... 1 final play here missed.
> 
> Vikings were driving on the Cardinals and needed a FG to tie or win, I forget and they cough up the ball
> 
> They were driving on the Broncos and they fumble with a minute left.
> 
> There were a couple more they COULD have pulled out against the top teams.


You're right. The 49ers, Packers and Seattle took us behind the woodshed but other than that we were in every game.


----------



## Greenery

Let's go Wild!!!!


----------



## Ranger620

Greenery;2092769 said:


> Let's go Wild!!!!


At least on mn team has to win today. Right??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2092764 said:


> You're right. The 49ers, Packers and Seattle took us behind the woodshed but other than that we were in every game.


That '9ers game was probably the worst one all year, especially with how bad the '9ers were.


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;2092649 said:


> Did you at least get there in time for the handwarmer giveaway


Never found them...
I did get free ear plugs from Starky though. Thanks Starky.


----------



## Doughboy12

I was very surprised at how warm I stayed. 
Everyone seemed to be doing well and prepared for it. 
I know know how the Packer fans do it week in and week out. 

3rd coldest of all time I heard....? (-6 at kick off)


----------



## albhb3

Doughboy12;2092799 said:


> I was very surprised at how warm I stayed.
> Everyone seemed to be doing well and prepared for it.
> I know know how the Packer fans do it week in and week out.
> 
> 3rd coldest of all time I heard....? (-6 at kick off)


beer beer and more beer everyone knows that


----------



## NorthernProServ

Kare says dusting for tomorrow night.


----------



## albhb3

Touchdown!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

albhb3;2092805 said:


> beer beer and more beer everyone knows that


That curtainly held true for the row in front of us...along with the pint each one had. One guy pissed himself.

Everyone else....not so much.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Anyone ever had a caffeine withdrawal headach? My head is just pounding


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2092815 said:


> Anyone ever had a caffeine withdrawal headach? My head is just pounding


Every day I don't have any.......
Drink some water. It won't help, just felt I need to give some advice...:laughing:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2092818 said:


> Every day I don't have any.......
> Drink some water. It won't help, just felt I need to give some advice...:laughing:


I'm off mountain dew because of the stones. I normally drink alot of water. Gonna drink some coffee with caffeine


----------



## unit28

2advil&1bcpowder....
30second guarantee
It will get rid of headache even migraines


----------



## albhb3

Doughboy12;2092818 said:


> Every day I don't have any.......
> Drink some water. It won't help, just felt I need to give some advice...:laughing:


this is true, I find sleep to be the best


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;2092822 said:


> I'm off mountain dew because of the stones. I normally drink alot of water. Gonna drink some coffee with caffeine


stones are , calcified minerals

I've cone to the conclusion mine were from sugar.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

One of these things is not like the other. One of these things is not quite the same.......


----------



## Ranger620

unit28;2092823 said:


> 2advil&1bcpowder....
> 30second guarantee
> It will get rid of headache even migraines


I'm gonna pick some bc powder up. I haven't had a migraine in a while now (knock on wood) always willing to try anything when I get one.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh, the weekend gal on 'cco is just absolutely horrible.


----------



## unit28

albhb3;2092824 said:


> this is true, I find sleep to be the best


After suffering from migraine s.....
I used to find sleep the only alternative. 
Sleep helps relax blood vessels.

Sine then////

Had a lawn customer that was a vet. Dr
told me the trick I posted above.

advil is a nox booster( vasodiolator)
helps with inflammation etc
The bc powder is a powerful aspirin
three X the dosage plus it has 80mg of caffeine.

I've tried to enter the military years ago when I was younger, wouldn't let me in with migraine issues.


----------



## albhb3

unit28;2092840 said:


> After suffering from migraine s.....
> I used to find sleep the only alternative.
> Sleep helps relax blood vessels.
> 
> Sine then////
> 
> Had a lawn customer that was a vet. Dr
> told me the trick I posted above.
> 
> advil is a nox booster( vasodiolator)
> helps with inflammation etc
> The bc powder is a powerful aspirin
> three X the dosage plus it has 80mg of caffeine.
> 
> I've tried to enter the military years ago when I was younger, wouldn't let me in with migraine issues.


never heard of the bc powder good infoThumbs Up


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2092749 said:


> I'm anxiously awaiting TK's recap of the game.


Well...

It was cold as cafe!

We had them right where we wanted em and we let em off the hook!.

And Walsh sucks..


----------



## unit28

but with snow ratios between 20-30:1...1-2 inches of snow is possible north of i- 94. The twin cities metro could pick up a dusting to half inch of fluff.


----------



## unit28

TKLAWN;2092843 said:


> Well...
> 
> It was cold as cafe!
> 
> We had them right where we wanted em and we let em off the hook!.
> 
> And Walsh sucks..


man, it was to cold huh


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2092812 said:


> That curtainly held true for the row in front of us...along with the pint each one had. One guy pissed himself.
> 
> Everyone else....not so much.


I'm sure the guy that pissed himself was warm for a minute...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2092834 said:


> One of these things is not like the other. One of these things is not quite the same.......


Future radar says Wednesday... but the 7 day says nothing on Wednesday... sure looks like "along and North of 94" though... Thumbs Up


----------



## Green Grass

unit28;2092845 said:


> but with snow ratios between 20-30:1...1-2 inches of snow is possible north of i- 94. The twin cities metro could pick up a dusting to half inch of fluff.


There we go along and north of 94


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2092854 said:


> There we go along and north of 94


Noooooo...... Just north. (Hopefully)


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2092852 said:


> Future radar says Wednesday... but the 7 day says nothing on Wednesday... sure looks like "along and North of 94" though... Thumbs Up


It makes me wonder why weather follows the highways. It's the same down here with 35 and 14. I remember a snow maybe 5 or 6 years ago it snowed 2 on the south side of 14. In town barely got a dusting. Also this last snow the house I do in blooming prairie had about 4" of snow. We got about an inch


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2092861 said:


> Noooooo...... Just north. (Hopefully)


If I didn't have this kidney stones I would come help if you needed it


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2092861 said:


> Noooooo...... Just north. (Hopefully)


Its back biatch


----------



## unit28

albhb3;2092841 said:



> never heard of the bc powder good infoThumbs Up


Yeah but don't take this junk everyday


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2092867 said:


> If I didn't have this kidney stones I would come help if you needed it


It's supposed to be an inch, at the most. Hopefully I'm not calling for help for an inch.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2092874 said:


> It's supposed to be an inch, at the most. Hopefully I'm not calling for help for an inch.


I'd hope not too. But with this cold, it adds up quick. I still remember a couple winters ago every one scrambling because we to get less than half and got over 2" in and hour


----------



## TKLAWN

God I hate the Packers!


----------



## +plowguy

LwnmwrMan22;2092874 said:


> It's supposed to be an inch, at the most. Hopefully I'm not calling for help for an inch.


If you need help plowing an inch of snow, you need to look for a new job!


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2092875 said:


> I'd hope not too. But with this cold, it adds up quick. I still remember a couple winters ago every one scrambling because we to get less than half and got over 2" in and hour


Yea and 8 inches of fluff plows like 2 inches of the cafe we have had this year


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2092877 said:


> God I hate the Packers!


Yea i love it, vikes lose and we rip them on Facebook. Packers fans lose and they dont say a cafing thing. Sally asses


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2092879 said:


> Yea and 8 inches of fluff plows like 2 inches of the cafe we have had this year


You really should try using blowers on that crap


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2092884 said:


> You really should try using blowers on that crap


I'm contemplating sending bp blowers with.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2092887 said:


> I'm contemplating sending bp blowers with.


I'm talking snow blowers. If it's the light fluffy stuff BP blowers are way faster than plows or shovels


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2092887 said:


> I'm contemplating sending bp blowers with.


I never like using them when it's so cold...


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2092884 said:


> You really should try using blowers on that crap


I meant to say 8 inches of plows better than 2 inch of slop


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;2092850 said:


> I'm sure the guy that pissed himself was warm for a minute...


I really don't think he knew if he was cold or hot.....wet or dry.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2092894 said:


> I meant to say 8 inches of plows better than 2 inch of slop


I knew exactly what you were saying. I was saying you should try using blowers on that slop. I used a broom on the drives last time. Still a pain but got it nice and clean


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2092892 said:


> I never like using them when it's so cold...


I thought they work great!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Here's the funny of the day. A realitive to the wife made a comment about the game on facebook. Wife called her a bitter vikings fan, and the realitive blocked her. A little too serious if you ask me about a game that almost seems to have gotten to be fake as wrestling


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2092902 said:


> Here's the funny of the day. A realitive to the wife made a comment about the game on facebook. Wife called her a bitter vikings fan, and the realitive blocked her. A little too serious if you ask me about a game that almost seems to have gotten to be fake as wrestling


^^^^^^^^^^ this guy gets it....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Does anyone else find snow kinda creepy and wierd? I always have. This stuff falls from the sky when it's cold and melts when it's warm out like a fart in the wind, vanishing without a trace except the plow damage and lwnmwrman dented trucks, hahaha. People need to remove it to drive and go one with thier daily lives.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2092905 said:


> Does anyone else find snow kinda creepy and wierd? I always have. This stuff falls from the sky when it's cold and melts when it's warm out like a fart in the wind, vanishing without a trace except the plow damage and lwnmwrman dented trucks, hahaha. People need to remove it to drive and go one with thier daily lives.


Lol are sniffing paint today?


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2092905 said:


> Does anyone else find snow kinda creepy and wierd? I always have. This stuff falls from the sky when it's cold and melts when it's warm out like a fart in the wind, vanishing without a trace except the plow damage and lwnmwrman dented trucks, hahaha. People need to remove it to drive and go one with thier daily lives.


Somebody got some good pills!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;2092606 said:


> Wow he actually made a FG





qualitycut;2092629 said:


> He only missed 5 hes 35 of 40. I thought it was worse





Green Grass;2092633 said:


> It seemed so much worse then that.





qualitycut;2092642 said:


> I think cause he started off so bad.





Drakeslayer;2092667 said:


> Walsh for President!!!!!





Polarismalibu;2092669 said:


> He was going to miss. They tipped it in for him! Lol


---------------------------------------------------------------------------



Polarismalibu;2092713 said:


> Murder Walsh!!!!!!!!!





cbservicesllc;2092714 said:


> Wtf........





LwnmwrMan22;2092716 said:


> HahajaajajajajajaajajajajHhahahahahahahahahshahahahahahahaha





qualitycut;2092717 said:


> Ha what a peice of cafe





Drakeslayer;2092718 said:


> Fire him now!!!!!


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2092901 said:


> I thought they work great!!


I meant stuff is prone to breaking down more when it's cold.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2092920 said:


> I meant stuff is prone to breaking down more when it's cold.


It is.....


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2092922 said:


> It is.....


You break in all weather


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2092917 said:


> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


Go to bed......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2092923 said:


> You break in all weather


Trooth......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2092912 said:


> Somebody got some good pills!


No I think about it every time I shovel the walks and away from the garage doors. It's also funny to see everyone out of the house at once scurried along to shovel thier drives.

I haven't taken a pain bill since last night sometime. I'm a side sleeper, and it kills my side to sleep on either side


----------



## jimslawnsnow

-16° currently here


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;2092941 said:


> No I think about it every time I shovel the walks and away from the garage doors. It's also funny to see everyone out of the house at once scurried along to shovel thier drives.
> 
> I haven't taken a pain bill since last night sometime. I'm a side sleeper, and it kills my side to sleep on either side


Well yeah...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

There's your 3rd MN sports team loss of the day. Loserville USA!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Did Isis just attack XCel???


----------



## SSS Inc.

WTH Technical difficulties??????


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2092961 said:


> There's your 3rd MN sports team loss of the day. Loserville USA!!


Goalllllllllllllllll


----------



## Ranger620

Tie game...


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2092965 said:


> WTH Technical difficulties??????


Goal.........


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;2092970 said:


> Goal.........


I beat ya. Thumbs Up

#still have a radio.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2092961 said:


> There's your 3rd MN sports team loss of the day. Loserville USA!!


Huh?.......


----------



## Ranger620

Wow the commentators for the Detroit game are terrible. Just dull


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;2092972 said:


> I beat ya. Thumbs Up
> 
> #still have a radio.


And a phone


----------



## SSS Inc.

Like someone said last night it's all about the Curling. USA USA USA!


----------



## Ranger620

Fudge Devils goal


----------



## SSS Inc.

I've always liked the Oilers.


I think beause I like Rexall Arena. I remember a Rexall Drug Store by my house when I was a kid. Now its a Starbucks. 


Edit: After curiosity peeked I looked into it and the canadian Rexall Drugs has no relation to the American version. I now do not like Rexall Arena.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2092968 said:


> Goalllllllllllllllll


You wanna rescind a couple of those "llllllllll" s???


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2092981 said:


> You wanna rescind a couple of those "llllllllll" s???


Our goal sounded better in FM. Just sayin'.


----------



## Doughboy12

Listening to PA during a Vikes game is 1000% better than the fools on TV.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2092984 said:


> Our goal sounded better in FM. Just sayin'.


Operative word.... "Goal". As in NOT goalS.


----------



## Doughboy12

That was close......both ends.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;2092988 said:


> Listening to PA during a Vikes game is 1000% better than the fools on TV.


Are you at home reliving the game?


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2092997 said:


> Are you at home reliving the game?


No, just a random thought after s^3 mentioned the radio.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;2092998 said:


> No, just a random thought after s^3 mentioned the radio.


Copy that....


----------



## Doughboy12

You guys still watch Highway through hell???


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;2093004 said:


> You guys still watch Highway through hell???


Why yes....yes I am.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2093007 said:


> Why yes....yes I am.


That's a bit of ice eh'


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;2093010 said:


> That's a bit of ice eh'


The coq is an interesting road to say the least.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;2093010 said:


> That's a bit of ice eh'


Yes.


Drakeslayer;2093017 said:


> The coq is an interesting road to say the least.


No doubt. Can't imagine dealing with that mess everyday.


----------



## Green Grass

I wonder why my DVR didn't record highway through hell


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;2093022 said:


> I wonder why my DVR didn't record highway through hell


Good news! The new one is on again at 3:00 a.m..Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drama says .8" tomorrow night.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS still at .7".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

AccuWeather at 1.2".


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Damn stone must be on the move again, I about passed out again. Just had to take 2 percosets. Ignore any further odd posts from me, if any.


----------



## SnowGuy73

-7° calm, few clouds.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Green Grass;2093022 said:


> I wonder why my DVR didn't record highway through hell


I've watching that over the last couple of weeks again, whatever happened to the lead driver of the past years, Brandon???? Can't remember his name.


----------



## banonea

Damm it is a cold ***** here......


----------



## Polarismalibu

1olddogtwo;2093085 said:


> I've watching that over the last couple of weeks again, whatever happened to the lead driver of the past years, Brandon???? Can't remember his name.


He works for someone else back in hope to be with his family. Think his name was Adam


----------



## Polarismalibu

-11 cold cold cold


----------



## banonea

Sitting here in Rochester Ford this morning waiting to drop my truck off to have the front differential rebuild after my little escapade with the tree earlier last summer. Hoping that they can have it done within a couple of days, they said 24 hour turnaround from the minute they get the parts which it sounds like they have to order, but they want to diagnosis and make sure that it is the differential first.... The Terminator 2 liquid metal looking differential fluid that I pulled out of the front diff a month ago sure seems like a no brainer to me. Also going to have them check all the other systems, since the temps got real cold all of a sudden I've got service lights flashing all over the dash then they go off. Thinking that my truck is not liking the cold weather this year.


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;2093101 said:


> Sitting here in Rochester Ford this morning waiting to drop my truck off to have the front differential rebuild after my little escapade with the tree earlier last summer. Hoping that they can have it done within a couple of days, they said 24 hour turnaround from the minute they get the parts which it sounds like they have to order, but they want to diagnosis and make sure that it is the differential first.... The Terminator 2 liquid metal looking differential fluid that I pulled out of the front diff a month ago sure seems like a no brainer to me. Also going to have them check all the other systems, since the temps got real cold all of a sudden I've got service lights flashing all over the dash then they go off. Thinking that my truck is not liking the cold weather this year.


that reminds me I should change the fluid in mine.


----------



## banonea

I let mine go a lot longer than I wanted to, but I'm glad that I changed it when I did. Also did rear diff transfer case and transmission when I did it. Had  about $100 or so in the fluid, but they get like almost $100 just do the transmission on this truck, and I'm lucky enough to have lift right across the street from my house at a buddys shop.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Mine needs breaks I think too. Noticed the rims turning gold the other day and now last night they started making noise. But I suppose with 34k on it and half if not more of those miles with a trailer its due


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;2093106 said:


> Mine needs breaks I think too. Noticed the rims turning gold the other day and now last night they started making noise. But I suppose with 34k on it and half if not more of those miles with a trailer its due


Piece of advice, go ceramic. You'll spend a little bit more at first, but I can tell you that you'll get a lot more longevity out of them. That and when they wear out with being a plow truck, I know mine are lifetime and I never have to buy another set of pads. When they go bad, I take him out take them back to the parts store they give me new pads no charge. Been doing that since I bought this truck. I run ceramics and all of my plow trucks simply because we go through front brakes at least once a year with all the stopping.


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;2093109 said:


> Piece of advice, go ceramic. You'll spend a little bit more at first, but I can tell you that you'll get a lot more longevity out of them. That and when they wear out with being a plow truck, I know mine are lifetime and I never have to buy another set of pads. When they go bad, I take him out take them back to the parts store they give me new pads no charge. Been doing that since I bought this truck. I run ceramics and all of my plow trucks simply because we go through front brakes at least once a year with all the stopping.


That's what I have always put on when I do brakes. I have had good luck for the most part. Had a issue with one truck over heating them and cracking apart.


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;2093114 said:


> That's what I have always put on when I do brakes. I have had good luck for the most part. Had a issue with one truck over heating them and cracking apart.


Had that on my brother personal truck, took them back and they gave us new ones no charge. I guess they had a bad batch.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

So we are supposed to get one of those stupid low amount snows again. I really hate those


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2093125 said:


> So we are supposed to get one of those stupid low amount snows again. I really hate those


Plus 20 mph winds to go with it, so 1/2 the townhomes will have zero, the other 1/2 in the development will have 1.5". The 1.5" will pile up in front of the homes of the people that always think 1/2 is 2".


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2093137 said:


> Plus 20 mph winds to go with it, so 1/2 the townhomes will have zero, the other 1/2 in the development will have 1.5". The 1.5" will pile up in front of the homes of the people that always think 1/2 is 2".


I'm getting to the point on residential and townhomes that I won't use measurements in the contract. I use contractors judgement. Yes it can open up problems, but does cut down on the calls on the one who are contracted this way


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2093125 said:


> So we are supposed to get one of those stupid low amount snows again. I really hate those


Yeah it's getting old real fast. At least last year every storm we had either melted the next day, or we got over 1".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

#10degreescolder


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

LwnmwrMan22;2093145 said:


> #10degreescolder


I used to work with a guy out of Princeton. No matter what the temp was, Princeton was always 5-10° colder (or hotter, depending on season). We ended up calling Princeton the armpit of Minnesota. He never could figure out why.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Anyone know of a good set of skid pallet forks for sale? Or where best to get a good set for a decent price?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2093145 said:


> #10degreescolder


15 colder than me!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2093149 said:


> Anyone know of a good set of skid pallet forks for sale? Or where best to get a good set for a decent price?


Try Craigslist. Pallet Forks are Pallet Forks.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2093153 said:


> Try Craigslist. Pallet Forks are Pallet Forks.


I agree. No sense in spending the extra few bucks for new


----------



## Ranger620

With a little snow that's coming and the cold temps does anyone know what us salts treated bulk salt will work at for temps? Wondering if I should go get some?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2093153 said:


> Try Craigslist. Pallet Forks are Pallet Forks.


Not true. There's standard or heavy duty


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2093162 said:


> Not true. There's standard or heavy duty


True. I was kinda going with there's no real moving parts to worry about being broken.

What you see is what you get.


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

Polarismalibu;2093162 said:


> Not true. There's standard or heavy duty


I've had several pairs - all of them eventually had one forklift "spring", making it harder to get into a pallet. Even when I bought heavy duty. If someone knew where to get an even heavier set, I would be interested.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ironwood-Mn;2093170 said:


> I've had several pairs - all of them eventually had one forklift "spring", making it harder to get into a pallet. Even when I bought heavy duty. If someone knew where to get an even heavier set, I would be interested.


The set I have will never get that problem. I got the heaviest ones you can get for a skid because I tend to use them as a But there expensive. I tend to use them to pry stuff with them


----------



## wenzelosllc

jimslawnsnow;2092941 said:


> No I think about it every time I shovel the walks and away from the garage doors. It's also funny to see everyone out of the house at once scurried along to shovel thier drives.
> 
> I haven't taken a pain bill since last night sometime. I'm a side sleeper, and it kills my side to sleep on either side


It reminds me of the joke about God and the Archangel. About mowing grass and such. Ever hear it?


----------



## wenzelosllc

jimslawnsnow;2092865 said:


> It makes me wonder why weather follows the highways. It's the same down here with 35 and 14. I remember a snow maybe 5 or 6 years ago it snowed 2 on the south side of 14. In town barely got a dusting. Also this last snow the house I do in blooming prairie had about 4" of snow. We got about an inch


Could be perception. On a similar note I did learn that they predict more storms (summer or winter) to occur over weekends due to pollution from all the cars during the week.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snow sure looks west on the Midwest radar.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2093198 said:


> Snow sure looks west on the Midwest radar.


Looks like it's coming right down 94


----------



## Polarismalibu

I should have slept last night I'm ready for a nap


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2093198 said:


> Snow sure looks west on the Midwest radar.


Good... Maybe I'll actually get enough


----------



## cbservicesllc

Man... apparently nobody wants to sell anything today... No one is returning calls, texts, or emails...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2093202 said:


> Looks like it's coming right down 94


Now it does... Before it was more between Bismarck and Valley City.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2093211 said:


> Man... apparently nobody wants to sell anything today... No one is returning calls, texts, or emails...


Call me on my VXT, see what happens.


----------



## djagusch

cbservicesllc;2093149 said:


> Anyone know of a good set of skid pallet forks for sale? Or where best to get a good set for a decent price?


Call me, I have a extra set that's a year old (lanos name on it). Came with a skidsteer I bought.


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2093211 said:


> Man... apparently nobody wants to sell anything today... No one is returning calls, texts, or emails...


Call me on these two flat tops so I can call lawnmwr and see what happens Lol


----------



## Greenery

We're only 4.4 inches below our average anowfall?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;2093236 said:


> We're only 4.4 inches below our average anowfall?


No way possible.

I guess I'd have to know what "average" number they are using.

I use 55", but I know some places have it at 45". Even then, I don't think we've had 18" of snow (2/5 of average). Or even 14" of snow (18-4.4).


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2093198 said:


> Snow sure looks west on the Midwest radar.


That's what I said couple days ago...er yesterday
When I asked about the system moving in from sdak etc


----------



## unit28

Mid west......

Wonder if it splits then circles back ne on the southern edge of it?


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;2093237 said:


> No way possible.
> 
> I guess I'd have to know what "average" number they are using.
> 
> I use 55", but I know some places have it at 45". Even then, I don't think we've had 18" of snow (2/5 of average). Or even 14" of snow (18-4.4).


4.4 for this date not the season.. I was watching the weather channel and that'd what their chart showed for mpls. I'm sure their basing it off of around the 45 inch average.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;2093246 said:


> 4.4 for this date not the season.. I was watching the weather channel and that'd what their chart showed for mpls.


Right. But for quick numbers I was using 5 months for the season. We are 2/5 of the way through the season. So if you average that out, using 45", we would be about 18". 55" we would be at 22". I don't think we've had close to those numbers.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2093247 said:


> Right. But for quick numbers I was using 5 months for the season. We are 2/5 of the way through the season. So if you average that out, using 45", we would be about 18". 55" we would be at 22". I don't think we've had close to those numbers.


That would be true if snow fell equally for 5 months. Statistically Feb and March are the snowiest months so we very well could be where they say. We would still need a good last couple months to hit our averages.


----------



## ryde307

We keep a list of snow events with totals. We just approximate totals and round to the nearest inch ( typically up). On our list we are at 16".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2093250 said:


> We keep a list of snow events with totals. We just approximate totals and round to the nearest inch ( typically up). On our list we are at 16".


Really??? Sure doesn't seem like it. But then again, a couple 3 snows ago my St. Anthony stuff had 3", but my stuff to the north didn't have 1".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Don't freak when you look at the NWS updates on the forecast. They just shifted the same totals more to the evening than the afternoon.


----------



## Greenery

I'm showing less than half/less than half from about 4-8 p.m.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2093253 said:


> Really??? Sure doesn't seem like it. But then again, a couple 3 snows ago my St. Anthony stuff had 3", but my stuff to the north didn't have 1".


1" 2" 2" 1" 1" 3" 4" 2" Again these are rounded up typically.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2093260 said:


> 1" 2" 2" 1" 1" 3" 4" 2" Again these are rounded up typically.


Nah, I believed ya ryde, just didn't seem like it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;2093259 said:


> I'm showing less than half/less than half from about 4-8 p.m.


Hourly has 1". Mine went from less than half/less than half to less than half/less than 1".


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2093268 said:


> Hourly has 1". Mine went from less than half/less than half to less than half/less than 1".


I still have .7 on the Nws hourly.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2093270 said:


> I still have .7 on the Nws hourly.


Mmm maybe I should go take a nap sense I have been up sense 8 yesterday morning


----------



## albhb3

so cold the splitter air line was frozen cold coolant leak as well. New tow mirrors on the way. 14 below was nice with zero wind this morning, froze my arse off in iowa waiting for the trailer to drain out 45 min later


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2093219 said:


> Call me on my VXT, see what happens.


Alright, maybe I should have quantified "anything"...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2093268 said:


> Hourly has 1". Mine went from less than half/less than half to less than half/less than 1".


Mine is still at .8 and less than half and less than half...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Well we washed half the trucks and I don't have a plow on mine... Doing my part to get some snow here...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2093289 said:


> Well we washed half the trucks and I don't have a plow on mine... Doing my part to get some snow here...


Too cold. Leave it for Saturday.

FWIW, the battery is out of my 3500 dump, it has locked me out, apparently due to a low battery.

The plow harness for my big tractor is leaking, and I don't feel like redoing the harness.

I am completely out of salt.


----------



## Polarismalibu

http://kstp.com/news/stories/s4013776.shtml


----------



## qualitycut

Well thats a new one, have a customer i plow his house and 4 rentals. Got a Facebook message from him yesterday all mad we didn't plow. Im thinking booze and the vikes loss and packers win had something to do with it because he didn't respond to my response this morning


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS is turning the gain up on the radar. Gonna be pretty light for snow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2093294 said:


> Too cold. Leave it for Saturday.
> 
> FWIW, the battery is out of my 3500 dump, it has locked me out, apparently due to a low battery.
> 
> The plow harness for my big tractor is leaking, and I don't feel like redoing the harness.
> 
> I am completely out of salt.


Uhhhh oh......


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2093312 said:


> NWS is turning the gain up on the radar. Gonna be pretty light for snow.


How do you know they turned the gain up?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hmmmmmm....channel 5 pulled into my school as I'm picking up my kid. Either that, or a story on North Center. Don't know if they went to the school, or the boat launch.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2093315 said:


> How do you know they turned the gain up?


I think when you see those brown areas on radar you can tell.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2093318 said:


> I think when you see those brown areas on radar you can tell.


You'll see the shades of blue. Then all of a sudden all of the grays will pop up. Check out the Duluth version quick.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2093320 said:


> You'll see the shades of blue. Then all of a sudden all of the grays will pop up. Check out the Duluth version quick.


Yea gray brown samething


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Called it. Down to .5" on the hourly now.


----------



## Greenery

We're proud of your efforts.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;2093335 said:


> We're proud of your efforts.


It means a lot. It really does.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2093322 said:


>


Yep... Looks like they did turn it up sometime in that hour... by the way, wasn't being an asshat when I asked earlier... I realized it might have come off that way... I was just curious


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2093331 said:


> Called it. Down to .5" on the hourly now.


Ahhhhhhh fudge... me too...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2093339 said:


> Yep... Looks like they did turn it up sometime in that hour... by the way, wasn't being an asshat when I asked earlier... I realized it might have come off that way... I was just curious


You didn't come off that way at all.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drama is sticking with 1" for today, 1" for Wednesday and a "couple of inches not out of the question" for Thursday.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

What's everyone's thoughts on 1.3 billion being split up by 300 million Americans equals 4.3 million each going around on facebook ? 

The math doesn't add up


----------



## TKLAWN

Vrac .3 .....


----------



## Ranger620

TKLAWN;2093348 said:


> Vrac .3 .....


Sweet. Salt run just in time to deplete my stockpile I made today so I can go get more Wednesday


----------



## Greenery

jimslawnsnow;2093345 said:


> What's everyone's thoughts on 1.3 billion being split up by 300 million Americans equals 4.3 million each going around on facebook ?
> 
> The math doesn't add up


4.3 dollars?

It would take 1,200,000,000,000,000 to give everyone 4.3 mill?


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2093352 said:


> 4.3 dollars?


Thats what i came up with. On fb it says 4.3 million


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;2093355 said:


> Thats what i came up with. On fb it says 4.3 million


Half of the people that see it probably believe it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;2093357 said:


> Half of the people that see it probably believe it.


It's Facebook. More than 1/2.


----------



## TKLAWN

Light snow here already.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2093345 said:


> What's everyone's thoughts on 1.3 billion being split up by 300 million Americans equals 4.3 million each going around on facebook ?
> 
> The math doesn't add up


False.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2093360 said:


> It's Facebook. More than 1/2.


Yep.........


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;2093345 said:


> What's everyone's thoughts on 1.3 billion being split up by 300 million Americans equals 4.3 million each going around on facebook ?
> 
> *The math doesn't add up*


Exactly. 4.3 million x 300 million is probably somewhere in the quadrillions.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Sure looks like the "bulk" of the snow is West to me...


----------



## Camden

Speaking of Facebook have any of you guys followed the post on Snow Contractors of America where the guy is complaining about "lowballers" only charging $325 to plow an acre? 45 minutes of work is supposed to yield you hundreds of dollars?


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2093370 said:


> Sure looks like the "bulk" of the snow is West to me...


Yea still aint much to work with


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;2093370 said:


> Sure looks like the "bulk" of the snow is West to me...


It's snowing like crazy here. Already a solid coating...


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;2093371 said:


> Speaking of Facebook have any of you guys followed the post on Snow Contractors of America where the guy is complaining about "lowballers" only charging $325 to plow an acre? 45 minutes of work is supposed to yield you hundreds of dollars?


I'm sure pricing will differ greatly in other areas but that's where I price stuff


----------



## TKLAWN

Camden;2093374 said:


> It's snowing like crazy here. Already a solid coating...


Already??

Looks like it's pretty much passed you on radar..


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2093371 said:


> Speaking of Facebook have any of you guys followed the post on Snow Contractors of America where the guy is complaining about "lowballers" only charging $325 to plow an acre? 45 minutes of work is supposed to yield you hundreds of dollars?


I wish I could get that per acre!!!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

jimslawnsnow;2093345 said:


> What's everyone's thoughts on 1.3 billion being split up by 300 million Americans equals 4.3 million each going around on facebook ?
> 
> The math doesn't add up


People are stupid it would be $4.33. Even then it's wrong because there are 323 million people so you'd get $4.02


----------



## albhb3

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2093378 said:


> People are stupid it would be $4.33. Even then it's wrong because there are 323 million people so you'd get $4.02


its the internet nothing written on here cant be true


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Polarismalibu;2093094 said:


> He works for someone else back in hope to be with his family. Think his name was Adam


Now it's coming back to me, thanks!


----------



## albhb3

sweet mirrors are on there way


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

albhb3;2093380 said:


> its the internet nothing written on here cant be true


That's the problem. People believe whatever they read. When I first saw it the quick math in my head said it would only be 300 people. Then I busted out the calculator


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Oh by the way snow the size of dust is falling


----------



## qualitycut




----------



## albhb3

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2093383 said:


> That's the problem. People believe whatever they read. When I first saw it the quick math in my head said it would only be 300 people. Then I busted out the calculator


them zeros can be a real bugger


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2093386 said:


>


fake


----------



## ryde307

Before I send it to Craigslist is anyone interested in a Vexlar? Believe it is an FL18 Propack. USed 2 or 3 times. 2 or 3 years old.


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;2093388 said:


> fake


Parts of it looks fake but some look real.


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;2093375 said:


> I'm sure pricing will differ greatly in other areas but that's where I price stuff


What? Really? You should sub your lots to me and I'll only charge you $200/acre. Fuel, maintenance, labor, taxes and insurance will all be covered by me.


----------



## Camden

TKLAWN;2093376 said:


> Already??
> 
> Looks like it's pretty much passed you on radar..


Yes it does but I can confirm that as of 3:55pm it is STILL snowing hard.


----------



## qualitycut

So guys that do resi how do you handle 1.5 of snow last Friday and then if we get .5 today?


----------



## albhb3

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2093385 said:


> Oh by the way snow the size of dust is falling


that was happening at 230am down by castle rock. I'm pretty sure it was crystals from the heat coming out of the building vents. It was snowing pretty good just south of the boarder too. Was slick


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2093397 said:


> Yes it does but I can confirm that as of 3:55pm it is STILL snowing hard.


And how much, quarter inch?


----------



## wenzelosllc

jimslawnsnow;2093345 said:


> What's everyone's thoughts on 1.3 billion being split up by 300 million Americans equals 4.3 million each going around on facebook ?
> 
> The math doesn't add up


They're not even close. I could see if they were off by a decimal point but come on. Same people who probably don't Vax their kids.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Can't be snowing HARD. Look at the radar, even WITH the gain turned up.


----------



## wenzelosllc

qualitycut;2093386 said:


>


Have an accident?


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2093401 said:


> And how much, quarter inch?


No official measurement yet but we're beyond 1/4" for sure.


----------



## wenzelosllc

qualitycut;2093398 said:


> So guys that do resi how do you handle 1.5 of snow last Friday and then if we get .5 today?


Are you asking for 2" triggers? I don't touch it. 1.5s would have been done so again not touching it.


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;2093398 said:


> So guys that do resi how do you handle 1.5 of snow last Friday and then if we get .5 today?


I would say you do nothing. For the ones that were not plowed they probably shoveled it. If they didn't it is frozen packed down ice at this point and again would have only the .5" to plow.


----------



## qualitycut

wenzelosllc;2093408 said:


> Are you asking for 2" triggers? I don't touch it. 1.5s would have been done so again not touching it.


Yea 2in just wondering if anyone adds up accumulation over a certain time frame. For commercial if we get a couple snows over a few days and eventually hits trigger we plow just wondering what people do on resi.


----------



## wenzelosllc

Walk outside to warm truck, no snow. Come back 10 minutes later, light snow. Downtown Mpls.


----------



## Greenery

Light coating here. No road melt today.


----------



## wenzelosllc

qualitycut;2093411 said:


> Yea 2in just wondering if anyone adds up accumulation over a certain time frame. For commercial if we get a couple snows over a few days and eventually hits trigger we plow just wondering what people do on resi.


I really need to define mime better but it's usually 24hrs or per storm system.

Commercial is a whole different beast


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Snowing down here. Hope it quits soon. Really not in the mood for snow, especially this little .4" stuff


----------



## wenzelosllc

I really don't like these computer controlled blinkers in new cars. Rather temperamental


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

wenzelosllc;2093415 said:


> I really need to define mime better but it's usually 24hrs or per storm system.
> 
> Commercial is a whole different beast


I was going to say, last week I would have combined the two snowfalls to get to 2" if needed

48 hours later, no. I would wait for calls.


----------



## Ranger620

Just got home from errands. Roads out here starting to turn white.


----------



## Ranger620

Looking at radar it should be done in a couple of hours


----------



## Camden

Just went outside, we're past 1/2" and light snow continues to fall. It feels like we're nearing the end of it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2093386 said:


>


What the......


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2093395 said:


> What? Really? You should sub your lots to me and I'll only charge you $200/acre. Fuel, maintenance, labor, taxes and insurance will all be covered by me.


No doubt...


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2093398 said:


> So guys that do resi how do you handle 1.5 of snow last Friday and then if we get .5 today?


Resi's I cover new snowfall only


----------



## lazyike

Alright who is the drunk in Eagan that got a dwi plowing Friday night with a kid on their lap?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2093404 said:


> Can't be snowing HARD. Look at the radar, even WITH the gain turned up.


It's not...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2093435 said:


> Resi's I cover new snowfall only


Thats what i do just wondering what others do.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Waiting here at the doctor. There sure we're a couple guys here that just left that stunk horrible. I wanted to tell them to go shower, or at least spray themselves down with deodorant and cologne


----------



## Camden

lazyike;2093436 said:


> Alright who is the drunk in Eagan that got a dwi plowing Friday night with a kid on their lap?


What??? Do you have a link to the story?

(Snow has all but stopped)


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Camden;2093395 said:


> What? Really? You should sub your lots to me and I'll only charge you $200/acre. Fuel, maintenance, labor, taxes and insurance will all be covered by me.


No kidding, an open lot that size takes 45 min


----------



## Doughboy12

Was doing some reading and not paying much attention outside. 
Got up to pee and boom. Snow globe out there.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;2093441 said:


> What??? Do you have a link to the story?
> 
> (Snow has all but stopped)


It's a page or few back. I think qualitycut posted it


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2093437 said:


> It's not...


This. ..........


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2093441 said:


> What??? Do you have a link to the story?
> 
> (Snow has all but stopped)


KSTP had the story


----------



## djagusch

Camden;2093441 said:


> What??? Do you have a link to the story?
> 
> (Snow has all but stopped)


And was it a 1/4 inch?


----------



## lazyike

http://kstp.com/news/stories/s4013776.shtml

I guess they had 2 that night


----------



## Bill1090

Just put a starter in the SuperDuty. Can't feel my hands.

#NeedaHeatedShop


----------



## Camden

djagusch;2093448 said:


> And was it a 1/4 inch?


I'm over 1/2"...could argue 3/4.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2093450 said:


> Just put a starter in the SuperDuty. Can't feel my hands.
> 
> #NeedaHeatedShop


Been screwing around with this 3500 dump of mine too. Same way.

I was able to get close enough with my '14 so I could hook the plow into the '14 and get the plow off the truck, now to figure out what's going on with the electronics. Lights work, nothing else does. Put a new battery in (yes, I know the lights work) but people had my symptoms and it was tied to a poor battery.

That didn't do anything.


----------



## qualitycut

Looks like its snowing hard then look at my pavers and i can still see them


----------



## Camden

lazyike;2093449 said:


> http://kstp.com/news/stories/s4013776.shtml
> 
> I guess they had 2 that night


Holy smokes! That guy was rolling around in a FEL. Nuts!


----------



## Greenery

All but done here 1/8" at best.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I've got an 1/8th on the rink....


----------



## lazyike

Camden;2093456 said:


> Holy smokes! That guy was rolling around in a FEL. Nuts!


Might just be a stock photo kstp uses.


----------



## Ranger620

Nws has me down to .4 on the hourly now


----------



## qualitycut

lazyike;2093464 said:


> Might just be a stock photo kstp uses.


Says front end loader in article


----------



## qualitycut

Back end of that sure moved quick on radar


----------



## Doughboy12

lazyike;2093464 said:


> Might just be a stock photo kstp uses.


Caption says that was the rig.
Edina police arrested a man driving this front-end loader Friday on suspicion of DWI. Photo: Courtesy of Edina Police.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2093454 said:


> Been screwing around with this 3500 dump of mine too. Same way.
> 
> I was able to get close enough with my '14 so I could hook the plow into the '14 and get the plow off the truck, now to figure out what's going on with the electronics. Lights work, nothing else does. Put a new battery in (yes, I know the lights work) but people had my symptoms and it was tied to a poor battery.
> 
> That didn't do anything.


Just for giggles hook jumper cables up to it and see what happens. Just because the battery is new doesn't mean it works.


----------



## TKLAWN

Done here.

Heavy coating at best.


----------



## skorum03

snowing decent here.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;2093455 said:


> Looks like its snowing hard then look at my pavers and i can still see them


Still coming down as dust here, can still make out the exposed aggregate


----------



## lazyike

Doughboy12;2093472 said:


> Caption says that was the rig.
> Edina police arrested a man driving this front-end loader Friday on suspicion of DWI. Photo: Courtesy of Edina Police.


Yep I read the story and didn't catch that
Must have been too focused on the kid riding in his lap.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2093474 said:


> Just for giggles hook jumper cables up to it and see what happens. Just because the battery is new doesn't mean it works.


There's something going wrong in the computer.

I have headlights/tail lights. I have dome light. All are bright. I have the little puddle jumper lights under the mirrors.

The door chime comes on when you open the door since the key is in the ignition. The dash lights around the gauges come on, the driver info screen says "key in ignition" and the thermometer works (albeit says -40).

As soon as I turn the key to start, the driver info screen goes off, and nothing else works. Guess I haven't tried turning the key to start to see if the headlights still work.

Google says it's due to the truck shutting down to low voltage, the computer shuts down, but that if you charge the battery and unhook for 10 minutes to 2 hours, it usually lets you start it up again.

I have the new battery unhooked right now, gonna let it sit over night and look at it again in the morning.

Almost like I have a bad relay / fuse.


----------



## wenzelosllc

People driving stupid. Already agitating MN/DOT. I hate driving on freeways this time of day.


----------



## qualitycut

Ian said nothing about snow rest of the week


----------



## NorthernProServ

Looks like its done

Guess we'll go hit walks in a hour


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2093482 said:


> There's something going wrong in the computer.
> 
> I have headlights/tail lights. I have dome light. All are bright. I have the little puddle jumper lights under the mirrors.
> 
> The door chime comes on when you open the door since the key is in the ignition. The dash lights around the gauges come on, the driver info screen says "key in ignition" and the thermometer works (albeit says -40).
> 
> As soon as I turn the key to start, the driver info screen goes off, and nothing else works. Guess I haven't tried turning the key to start to see if the headlights still work.
> 
> Google says it's due to the truck shutting down to low voltage, the computer shuts down, but that if you charge the battery and unhook for 10 minutes to 2 hours, it usually lets you start it up again.
> 
> I have the new battery unhooked right now, gonna let it sit over night and look at it again in the morning.
> 
> Almost like I have a bad relay / fuse.


Wow. Gotta love technology eh?


----------



## qualitycut

Dusting at best here


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

3/16" here measured


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;2093491 said:


> Looks like its done
> 
> Guess we'll go hit walks in a hour


Same here. gonna finish the math homework and head out.


----------



## albhb3

Bill1090;2093495 said:


> Wow. Gotta love technology eh?


no doubt same thing on the semis the computers will throw them into limp mode without warning. usually turning off the master battery switch and turning it back on works to reset.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2093482 said:


> There's something going wrong in the computer.
> 
> I have headlights/tail lights. I have dome light. All are bright. I have the little puddle jumper lights under the mirrors.
> 
> The door chime comes on when you open the door since the key is in the ignition. The dash lights around the gauges come on, the driver info screen says "key in ignition" and the thermometer works (albeit says -40).
> 
> As soon as I turn the key to start, the driver info screen goes off, and nothing else works. Guess I haven't tried turning the key to start to see if the headlights still work.
> 
> Google says it's due to the truck shutting down to low voltage, the computer shuts down, but that if you charge the battery and unhook for 10 minutes to 2 hours, it usually lets you start it up again.
> 
> I have the new battery unhooked right now, gonna let it sit over night and look at it again in the morning.
> 
> Almost like I have a bad relay / fuse.


Hook the battery with the key in the run position.


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;2093477 said:


> Done here.
> 
> Heavy coating at best.


Waconia is out plowing


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2093522 said:


> Hook the battery with the key in the run position.


Haven't heard that one yet. I'll try it in a bit.

I have the positive unhooked right now, but everything I see is I should have the ground unhooked.


----------



## qualitycut

Customer just texted and apologized. Said he had a few drinks and slipped on his sidewalk and should have waited to address it.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2093522 said:


> Hook the battery with the key in the run position.


Or a match and some gas


----------



## unit28

Need to check WV n JS
les, wrap, axis......


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2093528 said:


> Haven't heard that one yet. I'll try it in a bit.
> 
> I have the positive unhooked right now, but everything I see is I should have the ground unhooked.


Correct the negative should be unhooked to prevent sparks.


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;2093525 said:


> Waconia is out plowing


Jeez, surprised they didn't pretreat today too.

Edit: just drove by my house salting, no plow down.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

wife just hit a deer. says she barely hit it and doesn't see damage


----------



## NorthernProServ

unit28;2093536 said:


> Need to check WV n JS
> les, wrap, axis......


So it's not done?


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2093530 said:


> Customer just texted and apologized. Said he had a few drinks and slipped on his sidewalk and should have waited to address it.


Lol........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;2093546 said:


> So it's not done?


http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/uppermissvly_loop.php

If you look here, up by Duluth, you can see where there might be some wrap.

It won't be that much, but a reason why NWS has snow strung out on the hourly until 10.

I'm still heading out right after dinner.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;2093546 said:


> So it's not done?


sure looks done to me


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2093522 said:


> Hook the battery with the key in the run position.


Didn't make a difference.

Gonna call the dealer in the morning, see if they have any suggestions.

Either that, or have it towed in.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2093570 said:


> Didn't make a difference.
> 
> Gonna call the dealer in the morning, see if they have any suggestions.
> 
> Either that, or have it towed in.


This must be on that one Ford you own. 
Dodges never act up...
#LifetimeWarentiesMatter


----------



## albhb3

jimslawnsnow;2093542 said:


> wife just hit a deer. says she barely hit it and doesn't see damage


got ran into one by one of them chevy cruze deers this weekend cruze deer 0 f350 1


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;2093541 said:


> Jeez, surprised they didn't pretreat today too.
> 
> Edit: just drove by my house salting, no plow down.


They went by with both plows down and salting when I was leaving mackentunes.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2093579 said:


> This must be on that one Ford you own.
> Dodges never act up...
> #LifetimeWarentiesMatter


Considering it only has 25,000 miles

#factorywarrantiesmatter

but, since you know everything about everyone, I guess we'll stick with your hashtag.


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;2093554 said:


> sure looks done to me


rap and an HD radar.....


----------



## NorthernProServ

unit28;2093596 said:


> rap and an HD radar.....


10-4

It's snowing again


----------



## TKLAWN

unit28;2093596 said:


> rap and an HD radar.....


Must be that creek effect snow.


----------



## qualitycut

Should be a good football game here


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2093619 said:


> Should be a good football game here


Who's playing???


----------



## cbservicesllc

Just micro flakes here... looks like it's coming to an end...


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2093622 said:


> Just micro flakes here... looks like it's coming to an end...


Yep, top is drying up and moving out


----------



## B80MACK

LwnmwrMan22;2093482 said:


> There's something going wrong in the computer.
> 
> I have headlights/tail lights. I have dome light. All are bright. I have the little puddle jumper lights under the mirrors.
> 
> The door chime comes on when you open the door since the key is in the ignition. The dash lights around the gauges come on, the driver info screen says "key in ignition" and the thermometer works (albeit says -40).
> 
> As soon as I turn the key to start, the driver info screen goes off, and nothing else works. Guess I haven't tried turning the key to start to see if the headlights still work.
> 
> Google says it's due to the truck shutting down to low voltage, the computer shuts down, but that if you charge the battery and unhook for 10 minutes to 2 hours, it usually lets you start it up again.
> 
> I have the new battery unhooked right now, gonna let it sit over night and look at it again in the morning.
> 
> Almost like I have a bad relay / fuse.


In the past I had found a Maxi fuse or two in the wire harness running across the top of the firewall on GM trucks. It may be in a plastic box mounted near the top of the firewall. Good luck.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2093621 said:


> Who's playing???


Clemson vs Alabama


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2093628 said:


> Clemson vs Alabama


Vikings lost. Football season is over.


----------



## TKLAWN

Drakeslayer;2093629 said:


> Vikings lost. Football season is over.


This......


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;2093615 said:


> Must be that creek effect snow.


That's only by my house esp. when I end up with more than everyone. It is snowing here.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2093629 said:


> Vikings lost. Football season is over.


If thats the case there never was a season


----------



## wenzelosllc

Still light flurries in Maplewood. Not enough to really measure in the driveway. Left over salt from Saturday afternoon is starting to work it's magic.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dump is running. Found a thread and couple of YouTube videos on the WIN (key switch) and I'm pretty sure that's my issue.

Anyways, went back out, unhooked the power cables (again) touched them together (not sure why that would be, but guys on the Cummins forum said you had to do it) hooked the cables back up (power first this time) ..... No difference.

Sooooooo.....

Just started wiggling my key back and forth, moving the shift lever back and forth and finally the key came out. Cupped the key in my hands, warmed it up, retried it and the truck started.

Not sure if it was a cold key (MIL used to have that problem with a Saturn, a cold key would trip the anti-theft) or just wiggling the tumblers in the key switch did it, but it's running.

Backed it away from the plow and will try it again when I get back home.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2093653 said:


> Dump is running. Found a thread and couple of YouTube videos on the WIN (key switch) and I'm pretty sure that's my issue.
> 
> Anyways, went back out, unhooked the power cables (again) touched them together (not sure why that would be, but guys on the Cummins forum said you had to do it) hooked the cables back up (power first this time) ..... No difference.
> 
> Sooooooo.....
> 
> Just started wiggling my key back and forth, moving the shift lever back and forth and finally the key came out. Cupped the key in my hands, warmed it up, retried it and the truck started.
> 
> Not sure if it was a cold key (MIL used to have that problem with a Saturn, a cold key would trip the anti-theft) or just wiggling the tumblers in the key switch did it, but it's running.
> 
> Backed it away from the plow and will try it again when I get back home.


Think hitting them together resets the computer.

Or i think one has to be connected to battery when its done. I just remember hearing that before not sure if it's true


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2093662 said:


> Think hitting them together resets the computer.


That's what was said online. But I always thought just unhooking a cable does that???


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2093664 said:


> That's what was said online. But I always thought just unhooking a cable does that???


I edited my post...

I dont think on newer vehicles it does when just disconnecting it. If i remember right all my radio channels and stuff were still there after being unhooked


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

The freeways are solid black ice At least 10 and 35w


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

House to shop is 11 miles 5 cars in the ditch or smashed into the barrier


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2093666 said:


> I edited my post...
> 
> I dont think on newer vehicles it does when just disconnecting it. If i remember right all my radio channels and stuff were still there after being unhooked


Right, there is still residual power that needs to be drained/bled out to completely forgot about full reset


----------



## Camden

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2093668 said:


> House to shop is 11 miles 5 cars in the ditch or smashed into the barrier


Yep. Awful driving conditions here as well.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2093664 said:


> That's what was said online. But I always thought just unhooking a cable does that???


Touching the cables together gets the power out of all the capitacors to rest everything.


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2093667 said:


> The freeways are solid black ice At least 10 and 35w


How about lots?


----------



## snowman55

SSS great ice making weather. My ice isn't level.


----------



## NorthernProServ

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2093668 said:


> House to shop is 11 miles 5 cars in the ditch or smashed into the barrier


That they are.....


----------



## qualitycut

snowman55;2093684 said:


> SSS great ice making weather. My ice isn't level.


Is that your? Whens the party! ?!


----------



## SSS Inc.

snowman55;2093684 said:


> SSS great ice making weather. My ice isn't level.


Is that yours? I've been planning to do that from my back yard to the front if we ever get enough snow. I have about a 20' drop.


----------



## snowman55

Yes that's my house. Had to haul in some snow. Many hours with garden hose and shovel. It amazes me how much fun 10 year olds can have.


----------



## SSS Inc.

snowman55;2093695 said:


> Yes that's my house. Had to haul in some snow. Many hours with garden hose and shovel. It amazes me how much fun 10 year olds can have.


Well nice work. You give me a little inspiration to get mine done. I would be riding that thing all the time, looks like fun.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Perfect snow for backpack blowers. Cleans right to the concrete, no salt needed. Saving hours of time.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;2093678 said:


> How about lots?


First one isn't slick.


----------



## Ranger620

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2093700 said:


> First one isn't slick.


Same here. Snow covered but not slick.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Replay of the Bengals/Steelers game on NFL network makes me feel better.


----------



## Ranger620

Major accidents on 610 bridge 3 squads and two fire trucks from what I can see


----------



## SSS Inc.

I don't think I've ever re-watched a game but this one is priceless.


----------



## Green Grass

snowman55;2093684 said:


> SSS great ice making weather. My ice isn't level.


What's your address I want to try!


----------



## Ranger620

Cars in the ditch all over.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2093593 said:


> Considering it only has 25,000 miles
> 
> #factorywarrantiesmatter
> 
> but, since you know everything about everyone, I guess we'll stick with your hashtag.


Tell us again why your Dodge is so much better. 
Only has 25000 miles and is dead.
#Winning
Glad I know how you really feel about this homeowner.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ha! The snow they're making at Elm Creek is going for miles tonight!


----------



## Drakeslayer

cbservicesllc;2093723 said:


> Ha! The snow they're making at Elm Creek is going for miles tonight!


Is it landing in your school lots? Might get a plow out of this yet.


----------



## Ranger620

Just saw someone plowing a lot in Plymouth.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2093726 said:


> Is it landing in your school lots? Might get a plow out of this yet.


Lol i was going to say something but didnt want to be a richard


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2093727 said:


> Just saw someone plowing a lot in Plymouth.


Saving salt probably


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2093723 said:


> Ha! The snow they're making at Elm Creek is going for miles tonight!


Making it to Fleet farm !


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2093728 said:


> Lol i was going to say something but didnt want to be a richard


He wouldnt talk to me at the gas station the other day because I had an unmarked vehicle with a plow. Jk CB


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2093731 said:


> He wouldnt talk to me at the gas station the other day because I had an unmarked vehicle with a plow. Jk CB


So he was the richard first. That's fair


----------



## Drakeslayer

Poor kid at the football game.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2093734 said:


> Poor kid at the football game.


I know, i was like wtf?
Face full of boobs though


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2093729 said:


> Saving salt probably


That's what I'm doing at my banks.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2093738 said:


> That's what I'm doing at my banks.


No no, we all know you just love to plow snow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2093726 said:


> Is it landing in your school lots? Might get a plow out of this yet.


Only the district office haha....


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2093730 said:


> Making it to Fleet farm !


Hard to say, looks close... very very tiny crystals though... haha... do you plow there or somewhere near?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2093740 said:


> No no, we all know you just love to plow snow.


I was just thinking....if I can get another 42 snowfalls like this one, I'll hit my 30" low end threshold for my contracts, I don't use 6 bags of ice melt at my townhomes each event and I don't have to pay my guy 5 hours down there.

I still get paid for salting at my other 3 zero tolerance accounts.

Perfect!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2093731 said:


> He wouldnt talk to me at the gas station the other day because I had an unmarked vehicle with a plow. Jk CB


Haha, I only acknowledge people I can ID from a ways out... Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2093745 said:


> Haha, I only acknowledge people I can ID from a ways out... Thumbs Up


I waved at you about three years ago from the window of one of our dumps as I crossed 81 and all I got was the evil eye. So much for being neighborly.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2093747 said:


> I waved at you about three years ago from the window of one of our dumps as I crossed 81 and all I got was the evil eye. So much for being neighborly.


So I'm not the only one. CB needs to start wavin more often!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;2093748 said:


> So I'm not the only one. CB needs to start wavin more often!


No, you're not alone. I was very hurt by the lack of waving from Mr CB. He claimed later on that he did in fact see me but it was too late to wave. I have my doubts.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNDOT has blades and wings down on the shoulder of 35W north.

The shoulder looks the exact same after they plowed as it did before.

They would be better off running with the blade about 3" above the pavement and blowing the snow the rest of the way off. 

Either that or just wait for more traffic and let the traffic blow it off.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

And DONE, just cracked a beer. Roads suck but the three lots that salted were getting slushy by the time I left the lots. Backpack blower is the way to go tonight even stuff that was walked on popped right off


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2093751 said:


> No, you're not alone. I was very hurt by the lack of waving from Mr CB. He claimed later on that he did in fact see me but it was too late to wave. I have my doubts.


No, no, no! I noticed too late, finally realized I figured out your company name and I was in awe I saw the one and only SSS!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2093752 said:


> MNDOT has blades and wings down on the shoulder of 35W north.
> 
> The shoulder looks the exact same after they plowed as it did before.
> 
> They would be better off running with the blade about 3" above the pavement and blowing the snow the rest of the way off.
> 
> Either that or just wait for more traffic and let the traffic blow it off.


They're just following orders I'm sure


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2093743 said:


> Hard to say, looks close... very very tiny crystals though... haha... do you plow there or somewhere near?


Maybe it's more fog but it sure looked like some light snow crystals in there too.

Yeah we have a few off of 610 we do.

Do you still plow the one off of Wyoming right there?


----------



## qualitycut

Entertaining game at least. Down to the end


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2093756 said:


> They're just following orders I'm sure


Really?? Where do you hear that??


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;2093752 said:


> MNDOT has blades and wings down on the shoulder of 35W north.
> 
> The shoulder looks the exact same after they plowed as it did before.
> 
> They would be better off running with the blade about 3" above the pavement and blowing the snow the rest of the way off.
> 
> Either that or just wait for more traffic and let the traffic blow it off.


What a waste


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2093761 said:


> What a waste


Government = waste


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Another truck just went down the shoulder again. Except this time, not only were the blade and wing down, this guy was dropping salt. 

Exact same shoulder the other guy just plowed. First guy wasn't dropping salt though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Nichols - just had 2 people casually drive through red lights in Forest Lake too.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Just saw a toolcat going down 55, anybody here ?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;2093766 said:


> Just saw a toolcat going down 55, anybody here ?


The drunk guy from the loader the other night?? Figure he's downsize, not be so obvious?


----------



## andy34

How much snow you guys measuring out there? 1/4" to a 1/2" ?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;2093765 said:


> Nichols - just had 2 people casually drive through red lights in Forest Lake too.


What's wrong with people?? Don't get me wrong I do it quite a bit at 3-4am when NOBODY is around in the middle of a snowstorm. But come on


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

andy34;2093768 said:


> How much snow you guys measuring out there? 1/4" to a 1/2" ?


3/16-1/4" nothing of mine was even close to 1/2"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2093770 said:


> 3/16-1/4" nothing of mine was even close to 1/2"


Same, I didn't see anything close to 1/2".


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;2093767 said:


> The drunk guy from the loader the other night?? Figure he's downsize, not be so obvious?


Kid has his own seat tonight


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2093769 said:


> What's wrong with people?? Don't get me wrong I do it quite a bit at 3-4am when NOBODY is around in the middle of a snowstorm. But come on


I went through one in downtown Wyoming 2 years ago. 3 am. Stopped, waited at least 30 seconds. No one in town. Went through at 10 mph. Just as I get through, the local cop turns the corner from the public works building.

Proceeds to pull me over and chew me out for running a red light.

I explained I did not run a red light. I stopped, waited, proceeded slowly, no one was in town and the light was not changing.

He said was the light red when you proceeded through the intersection?

I knew I wasn't going to win. I agreed not to do it again and he finally sent me on my way.

Now I just go around the block to the intersection with stop signs.


----------



## Ranger620

Car smashed up in Anoka on 169. Two cop there


----------



## Polarismalibu

Spreader down!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2093778 said:


> Spreader down!


Get it figured out???


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2093785 said:


> Get it figured out???


Spinner shaft is fine for. Cracked right in half


----------



## IDST

It's cold. Plowed the Tamarac now to salt it. They only have 16 Tom of salt there. Delivery tomorrow. 35 acres


----------



## IDST

What the heck everyone in bed?


----------



## SnowGuy73

-3° windy, clouds.


----------



## wenzelosllc

LwnmwrMan22;2093775 said:


> I went through one in downtown Wyoming 2 years ago. 3 am. Stopped, waited at least 30 seconds. No one in town. Went through at 10 mph. Just as I get through, the local cop turns the corner from the public works building.
> 
> Proceeds to pull me over and chew me out for running a red light.
> 
> I explained I did not run a red light. I stopped, waited, proceeded slowly, no one was in town and the light was not changing.
> 
> He said was the light red when you proceeded through the intersection?
> 
> I knew I wasn't going to win. I agreed not to do it again and he finally sent me on my way.
> 
> Now I just go around the block to the intersection with stop signs.


You CAN actually go through red light if it doesn't change in a reasonable amount of time. If the cop was watching, don't know if 30 seconds is enough tho. Lol


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

LwnmwrMan22;2093775 said:


> I went through one in downtown Wyoming 2 years ago. 3 am. Stopped, waited at least 30 seconds. No one in town. Went through at 10 mph. Just as I get through, the local cop turns the corner from the public works building.
> 
> Proceeds to pull me over and chew me out for running a red light.
> 
> I explained I did not run a red light. I stopped, waited, proceeded slowly, no one was in town and the light was not changing.
> 
> He said was the light red when you proceeded through the intersection?
> 
> I knew I wasn't going to win. I agreed not to do it again and he finally sent me on my way.
> 
> Now I just go around the block to the intersection with stop signs.


The police are younger and younger. I was pulled over by a young person who really struggled to see over the window sill of my stock pickup to look inside (you know, because of all the contraband I carry around on my front seat). I had to chuckle, it reminded me of my nephews when they can't quite see over the counter top to the cookie jar.
Wyoming, Lindstrom, North Branch - these are the towns that new officers go to in an effort to gain "experience". As soon as they have a few years in, they are gone to a higher paying position with more "action"!

I guess maybe I am also just getting older, though, too.


----------



## beanz27

-17, it's cold here.


----------



## wenzelosllc

Ironwood-Mn;2093823 said:


> The police are younger and younger. I was pulled over by a young person who really struggled to see over the window sill of my stock pickup to look inside (you know, because of all the contraband I carry around on my front seat). I had to chuckle, it reminded me of my nephews when they can't quite see over the counter top to the cookie jar.
> Wyoming, Lindstrom, North Branch - these are the towns that new officers go to in an effort to gain "experience". As soon as they have a few years in, they are gone to a higher paying position with more "action"!
> 
> I guess maybe I am also just getting older, though, too.


I noticed a lot of towns have younger officers. Seems like they retire in batches over the course of a few years and then are pretty steady for 15-20 years.

Same with the post office. Went in one time last year and only recognized one person. All fairly young. 20s-mid 30s. Although I don't mind buying stamps now even when I don't need them if this one girl is working.


----------



## Green Grass

jagext;2093793 said:


> What the heck everyone in bed?


Yes..........


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2093757 said:


> Maybe it's more fog but it sure looked like some light snow crystals in there too.
> 
> Yeah we have a few off of 610 we do.
> 
> Do you still plow the one off of Wyoming right there?


Nope... she neglected to fully read the pricing options for different trigger depths, thought we really raised the price, and went with someone else... Good riddance


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2093759 said:


> Really?? Where do you hear that??


Hahahahaha


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;2093830 said:


> Yes..........


still dealing with the aftermath of repairs from the last storm.

got my truck from ford.....
the good news
It is the driveshaft, not the diff.
The bad news
They want $800.00 to put one in

Found one in Albert Lee for $160.00, heading out this morning to get it. between that and a list of other things I need to do to my truck, I will be in the garage all day. 
I shouldn't complain, I thought it was going to be around $1500.00, and I should have just let them put it in, But, I cannot bring myself to pay someone $400.00 labor to remove 8 bolts and put a drive shaft in.....I am to cheap:laughing:

then I got something binding in the 2500 that I just replaced the front end in, that will be tomorrow. Then to find out why my 2000 idles like a choo choo train when you first start it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Plow truck theft

A 30-year-old Bovey woman was arrested the morning of Dec. 29 after allegedly trying unsuccessfully to steal a plow truck from the Forest Lake municipal maintenance garage at 843 Fourth St. SW.

According to police, officers received a call shortly before 6:30 a.m. that a woman had tried to take one of the trucks, which was being loaded with salt at the time. After he finished loading the truck, the driver reportedly opened the door to the cab and saw a woman in his place, pushing buttons on the dash and pushing the accelerator and brake pedals simultaneously. She was ordered out of the truck, at which point she walked away. Officers attempted to track the woman and eventually found and arrested Jamie Lee Jordan, who allegedly admitted to the attempted theft. She was booked in the Washington County Jail.


What's odd, is where Forest Lake has their salt, is nowhere near a residential area or where someone would just randomly walk up with relative ease.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2093852 said:


> Plow truck theft
> 
> A 30-year-old Bovey woman was arrested the morning of Dec. 29 after allegedly trying unsuccessfully to steal a plow truck from the Forest Lake municipal maintenance garage at 843 Fourth St. SW.
> 
> According to police, officers received a call shortly before 6:30 a.m. that a woman had tried to take one of the trucks, which was being loaded with salt at the time. After he finished loading the truck, the driver reportedly opened the door to the cab and saw a woman in his place, pushing buttons on the dash and pushing the accelerator and brake pedals simultaneously. She was ordered out of the truck, at which point she walked away. Officers attempted to track the woman and eventually found and arrested Jamie Lee Jordan, who allegedly admitted to the attempted theft. She was booked in the Washington County Jail.
> 
> What's odd, is where Forest Lake has their salt, is nowhere near a residential area or where someone would just randomly walk up with relative ease.


Sounds like we need the rest of the story from Paul Harvey


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;2093852 said:


> Plow truck theft
> 
> A 30-year-old Bovey woman was arrested the morning of Dec. 29 after allegedly trying unsuccessfully to steal a plow truck from the Forest Lake municipal maintenance garage at 843 Fourth St. SW.
> 
> According to police, officers received a call shortly before 6:30 a.m. that a woman had tried to take one of the trucks, which was being loaded with salt at the time. After he finished loading the truck, the driver reportedly opened the door to the cab and saw a woman in his place, pushing buttons on the dash and pushing the accelerator and brake pedals simultaneously. She was ordered out of the truck, at which point she walked away. Officers attempted to track the woman and eventually found and arrested Jamie Lee Jordan, who allegedly admitted to the attempted theft. She was booked in the Washington County Jail.
> 
> What's odd, is where Forest Lake has their salt, is nowhere near a residential area or where someone would just randomly walk up with relative ease.


Bet she couldn't figure out how to release the air brakes


----------



## djagusch

Anybody able to do a salt/sand mix in North branch? Private road past invoices show 1.5 to 2.5 tons applied in the past. Can't get a hold of the normal guy (might be on vacation).

Pm me if you can.


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2093868 said:


> Bet she couldn't figure out how to release the air brakes


Maybe she was just cold and wanted to warm up lol


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;2093871 said:


> Anybody able to do a salt/sand mix in North branch? Private road past invoices show 1.5 to 2.5 tons applied in the past. Can't get a hold of the normal guy (might be on vacation).
> 
> Pm me if you can.


Hey I sent you a text


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

http://minnesota.cbslocal.com/2016/...after-pointing-handgun-at-man-towing-his-car/

Its dangerous out there. Be prepared! Every day there are stories like LWMR's Forest Lake plow theft and this one. Not every week, but EVERY DAY! This country has gone nutso.


----------



## qualitycut

So half inch Friday and another Saturday as of now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2093893 said:


> So half inch Friday and another Saturday as of now


Oh boy!!!!!!!

With a bunch of salt spread tomorrow.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2093896 said:


> Oh boy!!!!!!!
> 
> With a bunch of salt spread tomorrow.


Huh....?.....?.....?.....?.....?


----------



## Ranger620

Ironwood-Mn;2093889 said:


> http://minnesota.cbslocal.com/2016/...after-pointing-handgun-at-man-towing-his-car/
> 
> Its dangerous out there. Be prepared! Every day there are stories like LWMR's Forest Lake plow theft and this one. Not every week, but EVERY DAY! This country has gone nutso.


Family owns a large towing business in town. I ran a truck for a few years. Stories upon stories. Some funny some scary.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;2093896 said:


> Oh boy!!!!!!!
> 
> With a bunch of salt spread tomorrow.


What's tomorrow?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2093908 said:


> What's tomorrow?


Just the stuff that has ice buildup. Finally going to be back to 20, so the calls will come in from the people that waited.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2093910 said:


> Just the stuff that has ice buildup. Finally going to be back to 20, so the calls will come in from the people that waited.


K that's what i thought but Thursday. 30 then


----------



## djagusch

djagusch;2093871 said:


> Anybody able to do a salt/sand mix in North branch? Private road past invoices show 1.5 to 2.5 tons applied in the past. Can't get a hold of the normal guy (might be on vacation).
> 
> Pm me if you can.


I have it under control now.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Cafe'in Dept of Ag... Those cafe sucking mother cafer's! Cafeing Government waste bull cafe!!!!!!!!!!!!

I couldn't get in the cafeing November cafeing Recert sessions and the NGE session is 15 cafeing days too late... MOTHER CAFER'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2093944 said:


> Cafe'in Dept of Ag... Those cafe sucking mother cafer's! Cafeing Government waste bull cafe!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I couldn't get in the cafeing November cafeing Recert sessions and the NGE session is 15 cafeing days too late... MOTHER CAFER'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Have fun retesting.


----------



## Greenery

cbservicesllc;2093944 said:


> Cafe'in Dept of Ag... Those cafe sucking mother cafer's! Cafeing Government waste bull cafe!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I couldn't get in the cafeing November cafeing Recert sessions and the NGE session is 15 cafeing days too late... MOTHER CAFER'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I've always wondered if they counted that recertification towards the previous year. You guys that do it there are basically doing it one year into your license rather than at the end of the 2 year period?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;2093948 said:


> I've always wondered if they counted that recertification towards the previous year. You guys that do it there are basically doing it one year into your license rather than at the end of the 2 year period?


It's all the same. Djaug and I recertify every other year at the Green Expo.

We thought ours were due, until he checked his card. We're good until 2017.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I probably should turn on the garage furnace. I can hear cans of pop bursting, about once / hour.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Not much on the meteogram, nor JohnDee's site.

Better get that tax stuff done now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Accuweather keeps us cold, but no real snow until February.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;2093949 said:


> It's all the same. Djaug and I recertify every other year at the Green Expo.
> 
> We thought ours were due, until he checked his card. We're good until 2017.


Yeah I get that, was just curious seems how it's so close to the deadline.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2093951 said:


> Not much on the meteogram, nor JohnDee's site.
> 
> Better get that tax stuff done now.


I wait til the 14th lol


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2093834 said:


> Nope... she neglected to fully read the pricing options for different trigger depths, thought we really raised the price, and went with someone else... Good riddance


Thumbs Up.....Still sounds like shes nuts then !


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2093944 said:


> Cafe'in Dept of Ag... Those cafe sucking mother cafer's! Cafeing Government waste bull cafe!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I couldn't get in the cafeing November cafeing Recert sessions and the NGE session is 15 cafeing days too late... MOTHER CAFER'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Uh-oh!!!!


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2093952 said:


> Accuweather keeps us cold, but no real snow until February.


Two more 1" snows this month I would be good with.


----------



## qualitycut

Any salted lots are melting lik3 crazy


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2093967 said:


> Any salted lots are melting lik3 crazy


Good, was going to check ours to see how they are doing.


----------



## Ranger620

NorthernProServ;2093970 said:


> Good, was going to check ours to see how they are doing.


I just checked mine. Salted last night drive lanes and high traffic areas are wet rest still snow covered but looks to be melting a little


----------



## Bill1090

Wind sure has picked up.


----------



## qualitycut

Noy going to lie, ali Lucias leather pants were pretty nice today


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Headed to St. Anthony to salt again.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2093944 said:


> Cafe'in Dept of Ag... Those cafe sucking mother cafer's! Cafeing Government waste bull cafe!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I couldn't get in the cafeing November cafeing Recert sessions and the NGE session is 15 cafeing days too late... MOTHER CAFER'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Are you cafing kidding me!!!! They told me I could wait and do the NGE session!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2093988 said:


> Are you cafing kidding me!!!! They told me I could wait and do the NGE session!!!!!


Oh oh, and you listened to them?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2093994 said:


> Oh oh, and you listened to them?


No kidding. Hopefully that was in writing.


----------



## qualitycut

Well hardcore is way easier then core on cod just figured that out


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2094000 said:


> Well hardcore is way easier then core on cod just figured that out


Boring days like today make me wanna go buy ps4 with a game or two


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2094001 said:


> Boring days like today make me wanna go buy ps4 with a game or two


Yea and already went to the gym so dont geel guilty doing nothing lol


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2094005 said:


> Yea and already went to the gym so dont geel guilty doing nothing lol


Was going to go myself, but then remembered that I have hockey practice tonight. That will be good enough.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;2094007 said:


> Was going to go myself, but then remembered that I have hockey practice tonight. That will be good enough.


Yea i got boot hockey but im also older and fatter than you so i need more exercise lol


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2094008 said:


> Yea i got boot hockey but im also older and fatter than you so i need more exercise lol


haha its winter, the extra weight helps a guy stay warm


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;2094012 said:


> haha its winter, the extra weight helps a guy stay warm


Not pick up chicks though


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2094000 said:


> Well hardcore is way easier then core on cod just figured that out


Play hardcore domination, even easier yet.


----------



## albhb3

up to 1.6b. I'm buying a one:1


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I bought 5. Tonight as a family we will each pick a set of numbers, then the 4 of us will go in together on a 5th group of numbers.


----------



## skorum03

seems like a great price, maybe too good.

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/pts/5362161191.html


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;2094042 said:


> seems like a great price, maybe too good.
> 
> https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/pts/5362161191.html


Did you call???


----------



## wenzelosllc

qualitycut;2094015 said:


> Not pick up chicks though


I hear they like a little chub. Makes them feel better about themselves. Lmao


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2094044 said:


> Did you call???


No. Haha probably should but I don't really need it. Even though it could be a great deal

Edit. Sent the guy an email and a text.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2093988 said:


> Are you cafing kidding me!!!! They told me I could wait and do the NGE session!!!!!


I expired 12/31/15... same for you???


----------



## cbservicesllc

wenzelosllc;2094050 said:


> I hear they like a little chub. Makes them feel better about themselves. Lmao


#dadbod Thumbs Up


----------



## NorthernProServ

wenzelosllc;2094050 said:


> I hear they like a little chub. Makes them feel better about themselves. Lmao





cbservicesllc;2094059 said:


> #dadbod Thumbs Up


#marriedbod


----------



## Drakeslayer

0% for 60 months on a new Polaris snowmobile. Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Boss Expandable plow at Central Parts Warehouse!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2094081 said:


>


Oh snap!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2094081 said:


>


Just looked at it on Facebook!

SHUT UP and take my money!!!!!! xysport


----------



## TKLAWN

So let me guess, all you Boss lovers will be on the expandable plow bandwagon now??


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;2094089 said:


> So let me guess, all you Boss lovers will be on the expandable plow bandwagon now??


No doubt. That pic looks funny though. Wings look oddly angled forward but not expanded out.


----------



## djagusch

SSS Inc.;2094094 said:


> No doubt. That pic looks funny though. Wings look oddly angled forward but not expanded out.


Picture a hiniker scoop plow. Then the scoop wings expanding longer. The plow will be able to carry a massive load of snow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;2094089 said:


> So let me guess, all you Boss lovers will be on the expandable plow bandwagon now??


Hey, I still love my V's, but for a guy that's usually last out doing quality checks, and a guy who likes production, I would love to add an expandable... I've been saying for years I would buy a Boss expandable if they made one... I never bought a Blizzard or Western because I wanted to keep things the same...


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2094094 said:


> No doubt. That pic looks funny though. Wings look oddly angled forward but not expanded out.


I would be very intrigued to see the back side of the plow, I'll certainly say that


----------



## SSS Inc.

djagusch;2094095 said:


> Picture a hiniker scoop plow. Then the scoop wings expanding longer. The plow will be able to carry a massive load of snow.


So that's how it looks when retracted? Hmmm. Not sure about that. If that's the case I'm guessing that was just their way to be different.


----------



## djagusch

cbservicesllc;2094098 said:


> I would be very intrigued to see the back side of the plow, I'll certainly say that


Venture out of this thread and pics been up on ps for 2 days I think. Front and back pics of the plow.


----------



## ryde307

There is a thread with more pics and this topic. It started a few days ago.


----------



## SSS Inc.

djagusch;2094107 said:


> Venture out of this thread and pics been up on ps for 2 days I think. Front and back pics of the plow.





ryde307;2094108 said:


> There is a thread with more pics and this topic. It started a few days ago.


Wait, WHat?? There's another thread on this site?????


----------



## djagusch

SSS Inc.;2094105 said:


> So that's how it looks when retracted? Hmmm. Not sure about that. If that's the case I'm guessing that was just their way to be different.


Snowdogg made a scoop plow where the flat middle extended. Boss extended the scoop wings. All to get around blizzards patent.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Yep.....I don't like it. That's just their way around patents. I want to be able to make a straight blade. I do like the accessibility of the wing hydraulics though. Or does it leave everything vulnerable.


----------



## djagusch

SSS Inc.;2094111 said:


> Wait, WHat?? There's another thread on this site?????


Blows your mind doesn't it. I texted a link to lwnmwrmn asking if he saw the other thread on sunday. Had a similar response.

Now everyone venture out and stir up cafe and come back to this thread. Mjd would be happy


----------



## albhb3

don't think the mirrors are gonna be here Wednesday, there still in chitcongo


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2094111 said:


> Wait, WHat?? There's another thread on this site?????


Hahahha. That's the same thing I said when djaug texted me the link to the other thread. 

"Have you seen this??" - djaug

"Nope, it wasn't posted in the MN Weather thread"


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2094081 said:


>


Doesn't XT stand for extra tall or flared wings? Odd it's called ext


----------



## albhb3

djagusch;2094117 said:


> Blows your mind doesn't it. I texted a link to lwnmwrmn asking if he saw the other thread on sunday. Had a similar response.
> 
> Now everyone venture out and stir up cafe and come back to this thread. Mjd would be happy


but but but I'm skeered to venture out into the big bad world of plowsite


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Has anyone here run a scoop plow? How do you get all the snow in the middle over the curb?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2094081 said:


>


Something looks weird

Wings are not straight


----------



## NorthernProServ




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2094097 said:


> Hey, I still love my V's, but for a guy that's usually last out doing quality checks, and a guy who likes production, I would love to add an expandable... I've been saying for years I would buy a Boss expandable if they made one... I never bought a Blizzard or Western because I wanted to keep things the same...


This is my exact attitude as well. As a guy with multiple units, I like having 1 brand. Had I started with Blizzard, they would all be Blizzard and no V-plows.

Sure I could have sold all of my Boss plows and switched to Western, but that wasn't exactly feasible.

Then when I bought this 1 ton last fall, I toyed with swapping the Western V to a Wide out, but just didn't want to have 1 truck a different setup than the rest.

In the summer it isn't as big of an issue, but I just didn't want to have the 1 Western break, and 1 other truck running a Boss break, or vice versa, and then be down 2 units and not be able to combine them to make 1 usable one.


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

LwnmwrMan22;2094131 said:


> Has anyone here run a scoop plow? How do you get all the snow in the middle over the curb?


You can try mine out if you like. Call and let me know. It is probable that you could probably teach me something.


----------



## djagusch

Ironwood-Mn;2094145 said:


> You can try mine out if you like. Call and let me know. It is probable that you could probably teach me something.


Like how to back into things?


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

djagusch;2094147 said:


> Like how to back into things?


Um, my total for construction season last year included a newly lain brick wall (including aluminum window threshold) and one light pole. I will not throw stones at LWMR. Not to advocate poor equipment operating, but you will never break anything if you are never pushing to get things done!


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2094139 said:


>


I dont like it. Its never completely straight


----------



## qualitycut

Last minute wild game


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2094154 said:


> I dont like it. Its never completely straight


It's like the western prodigy.

Still don't get why people would buy a prodigy over a wideout for $600 less


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2094154 said:


> I dont like it. Its never completely straight


I agree. While I like the fact of how much it could push I don't like that it can never be just straight


----------



## cbservicesllc

I think I can count on one hand the amount of times I've run a V plow at a straight setting over the last 6 years


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2094165 said:


> I think I can count on one hand the amount of times I've run a V plow at a straight setting over the last 6 years


Back dragging is the only time here.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;2094131 said:


> Has anyone here run a scoop plow? How do you get all the snow in the middle over the curb?


I have a 9 footer. You could trip the angled edges over the curb I guess. I just make a pass parallel to the curb if it's not clean enough. I do it the same way with the blizzard. And yes the hiniker Carries more snow than the blizzard.


----------



## djagusch

Polarismalibu;2094162 said:


> It's like the western prodigy.
> 
> Still don't get why people would buy a prodigy over a wideout for $600 less


Not really.


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;2094168 said:


> Back dragging is the only time here.


Mine with the back drag angle on it back drags better when in V position....for me. Don't want to give the impression that I know everything or anything for that matter.


----------



## Ranger620

Not sure about this new ext yet but as far as carrying snow I've compared my blizzard 810's to my boss 9-2 flat tops. The boss can carry more snow in my test. Now make it a dxt or vxt and it should be even more.


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;2094172 said:


> Mine with the back drag angle on it back drags better when in V position....for me. Don't want to give the impression that I know everything or anything for that matter.


I never tried the back drag angle just always used the blade itself. With the ebling I don't back drag much anymore with the front plow anyway


----------



## Polarismalibu

djagusch;2094171 said:


> Not really.


I meant in the aspect it's never straight


----------



## Greenery

Ranger620;2094177 said:


> I never tried the back drag angle just always used the blade itself. With the ebling I don't back drag much anymore with the front plow anyway


With you being so close I can't believe I've never seen you out and about. Have you had any issues with your ebling?


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2094165 said:


> I think I can count on one hand the amount of times I've run a V plow at a straight setting over the last 6 years


Seriously? You window in scoop?


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2094162 said:


> It's like the western prodigy.
> 
> Still don't get why people would buy a prodigy over a wideout for $600 less


Kinda sorta lol


----------



## Ranger620

Greenery;2094179 said:


> With you being so close I can't believe I've never seen you out and about. Have you had any issues with your ebling?


Where are you at again? Rockford?

Only issue I've had so far is this year one of the Rams that moves the wings stripped out where it connects to the frame. (Its adjustable by being threaded). so I just put it where it needed to go and welded it. Someone stole one of my pins that hold the plow to the truck and it came out a little ways and bent the frame a little bit doesn't affect the way it works just comes off and goes on really hard. I want another one. I'll get one soon I think


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2094058 said:


> I expired 12/31/15... same for you???


Yep........


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;2094170 said:


> I have a 9 footer. You could trip the angled edges over the curb I guess. I just make a pass parallel to the curb if it's not clean enough. I do it the same way with the blizzard. And yes the hiniker Carries more snow than the blizzard.


This... on the curb subject anyway, I can't speak for the rest


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2094172 said:


> Mine with the back drag angle on it back drags better when in V position....for me. Don't want to give the impression that I know everything or anything for that matter.


They do backdrag better in scoop especially, it's like a reverse V


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2094174 said:


> Not sure about this new ext yet but as far as carrying snow I've compared my blizzard 810's to my boss 9-2 flat tops. The boss can carry more snow in my test. Now make it a dxt or vxt and it should be even more.


Oh boy!  Here comes the debate!


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2094181 said:


> Seriously? You window in scoop?


No, well, depends... but I was more talking on the plow facing straight forward on the truck, like a straight blade would... I pretty much never have the plow in that position... Windrowing it's just like a V with wings and I haven't seen issues...


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2094206 said:


> Oh boy!  Here comes the debate!


No real debate to have. I like both. Run both. Expandable is way better for wind rowing the v is better for carrying. I have one property where we need to move snow from one side thru a gate all the way to the other side (300-400 yards). Pushers do most of it but when we're done the trucks jump in to help. Side by side piles of the two the boss pile has more snow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2094188 said:


> Yep........


Boy... that's a real d*ck punching...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2094211 said:


> No real debate to have. I like both. Run both. Expandable is way better for wind rowing the v is better for carrying. I have one property where we need to move snow from one side thru a gate all the way to the other side (300-400 yards). Pushers do most of it but when we're done the trucks jump in to help. Side by side piles of the two the boss pile has more snow.


I was a little tongue in cheek there, kinda like a chain/direct lift comparison... haha... Good info to know


----------



## Greenery

Ranger620;2094184 said:


> Where are you at again? Rockford?
> 
> Only issue I've had so far is this year one of the Rams that moves the wings stripped out where it connects to the frame. (Its adjustable by being threaded). so I just put it where it needed to go and welded it. Someone stole one of my pins that hold the plow to the truck and it came out a little ways and bent the frame a little bit doesn't affect the way it works just comes off and goes on really hard. I want another one. I'll get one soon I think


Yes rockford, I lost a pin a couple years ago while in use and bent the cafe out of one of the prongs. I also had one of the top links strip out where it's adjustable, I also welded it. The paint though is a disappoint,it's like they didn't prep it and it just flakes right off. Mines always been a pain to get on and off. Oh, and I've had to weld a couple of the wing piano hinge type things back on. The bolts don't tend to shear they just bend.


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2094206 said:


> Oh boy!  Here comes the debate!


Also for debate purpose when blizzard does their comparison showing they carry more than the boss v blade they use the 8-2 not the 9-2. I spose you could argue well then use the 811 but your not suppose to put an 811 on a 1 ton and 811 is way more cost wise than a 9-2.


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2094214 said:


> I was a little tongue in cheek there, kinda like a chain/direct lift comparison... haha... Good info to know


I know your a boss guy and I'm with ya. It's a ford doge thing. Same same. Can't put Chevy in there though. Lol


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2094206 said:


> Oh boy!  Here comes the debate!


Wideouts better  they all have thier place. I have had straight blades, v plows and expandable and for my expandables are the best for me. Hence why i have 2.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2094221 said:


> I know your a boss guy and I'm with ya. It's a ford doge thing. Same same. Can't put Chevy in there though. Lol


I will disagree there. Its a ford chevy thing lol


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2094221 said:


> I know your a boss guy and I'm with ya. It's a ford doge thing. Same same. Can't put Chevy in there though. Lol


Hahahahaha


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2094222 said:


> Wideouts better  they all have thier place. I have had straight blades, v plows and expandable and for my expandables are the best for me. Hence why i have 2.


Yep, at the end of the day that's what's important!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2094223 said:


> I will disagree there. Its a ford chevy thing lol


now if dodge had a decent seat


----------



## Ranger620

Greenery;2094217 said:


> Yes rockford, I lost a pin a couple years ago while in use and bent the cafe out of one of the prongs. I also had one of the top links strip out where it's adjustable, I also welded it. The paint though is a disappoint,it's like they didn't prep it and it just flakes right off. Mines always been a pain to get on and off. Oh, and I've had to weld a couple of the wing piano hinge type things back on. The bolts don't tend to shear they just bend.


I am positive I've seen you on county 30 before. All my plowing is in **** rapids Anoka fridley and Plymouth for the most part. I only have one account in rogers so when it snows I'm usually in those areas so if you stay out here we wouldn't run across paths much unless your my neighbor who put a sign in my yard a few years ago. 
I haven't had any issues with paint or the piano hinges. My shear pins work as they should. Paint is so so but it stays outside. What kind of bolts do you use for pins? Should be a 7/16" standard don't use grade 5 or 8


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Ranger620;2094218 said:


> Also for debate purpose when blizzard does their comparison showing they carry more than the boss v blade they use the 8-2 not the 9-2. I spose you could argue well then use the 811 but your not suppose to put an 811 on a 1 ton and 811 is way more cost wise than a 9-2.


Thing is look at the weight of a Fisher XLS and an 8611. Guys are putting XLS's on 3/4tons


----------



## Ranger620

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2094246 said:


> Thing is look at the weight of a Fisher XLS and an 8611. Guys are putting XLS's on 3/4tons


I know nothing about those yellow things. Blizzard has always been built more solid imo than all the others. Even the wideouts. They look the same but when you really dig into them the blizzards seem to be beefyer if that's even a word


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2094212 said:


> Boy... that's a real d*ck punching...


Yeah when I called them in October because I couldn't make November they told me that there was a 3 month grace period.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2094236 said:


> now if dodge had a decent truck


Fixed it........


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2094252 said:


> I know nothing about those yellow things. Blizzard has always been built more solid imo than all the others. Even the wideouts. They look the same but when you really dig into them the blizzards seem to be beefyer if that's even a word


Upside of wideout having rubber edges on the wings is when i hit a curb the wing doesn't bend


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2094236 said:


> now if dodge had a decent seat


Theres jim! Lol


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2094261 said:


> Upside of wideout having rubber edges on the wings is when i hit a curb the wing doesn't bend


Bent a wing once. Caught it in a sewer drain on the curb other wise been lucky I guess


----------



## qualitycut

Now under an inch all weekend


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2094261 said:


> Upside of wideout having rubber edges on the wings is when i hit a curb the wing doesn't bend


Yes.

The xls is a trip edge, which would be nice I think.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Ranger620;2094252 said:


> I know nothing about those yellow things. Blizzard has always been built more solid imo than all the others. Even the wideouts. They look the same but when you really dig into them the blizzards seem to be beefyer if that's even a word


What I'm saying is an XLS and an 8611 are within about 20lbs of each other


----------



## Ranger620

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2094267 said:


> What I'm saying is an XLS and an 8611 are within about 20lbs of each other


Ahh I see now.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2094262 said:


> Theres jim! Lol


I try. Atleast I'm not the old grumpy guy in here anymore. Someone else is filling my shoes


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2094255 said:


> Yeah when I called them in October because I couldn't make November they told me that there was a 3 month grace period.


Wow........


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2094246 said:


> Thing is look at the weight of a Fisher XLS and an 8611. Guys are putting XLS's on 3/4tons


Got one myself.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2094264 said:


> Now under an inch all weekend


Only .4" moisture through most of the month.


----------



## snowman55

86110 lp
Blizzards are weaker tend to bend more. Wideout is my favorite. Fisher is nice with cutting edge trip blade is more durable as it doesn't trip. Snow ex? Well we will see added one last week. Blade is a blizzard which I have had problems with. Stuck with 810 8611's tend to smile.

Never buy another v. Have 2 boss and have had to replace 4 a frames. Learned lesson and reenforced the last one before install. Crooked drive approaches seem to twist them. 

Operator is more important than equip. I run an 8'6" snoway and out plow just about everyone of my trucks with v's or expandables.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2094290 said:


> Only .4" moisture through most of the month.


No one asked you...

... that'll change


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2094277 said:


> I try. Atleast I'm not the old grumpy guy in here anymore. Someone else is filling my shoes


Thank your pain pills for that lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2094298 said:


> No one asked you...
> 
> ... that'll change


Pretty sure it was posted a couple days ago, that now that it snowed, it'll keep snowing. Then another person agreed and said "yes it is".


----------



## qualitycut

snowman55;2094293 said:


> 86110 lp
> Blizzards are weaker tend to bend more. Wideout is my favorite. Fisher is nice with cutting edge trip blade is more durable as it doesn't trip. Snow ex? Well we will see added one last week. Blade is a blizzard which I have had problems with. Stuck with 810 8611's tend to smile.
> 
> Never buy another v. Have 2 boss and have had to replace 4 a frames. Learned lesson and reenforced the last one before install. Crooked drive approaches seem to twist them.
> 
> Operator is more important than equip. I run an 8'6" snoway and out plow just about everyone of my trucks with v's or expandables.


Dropped my buddies blizzard off at stonebrook and there were 3 of the new snow ex expandables sitting there for service


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You guys care about the Wild?? hahahahahaha Nice goalie you have there.


----------



## cbservicesllc

snowman55;2094293 said:


> 86110 lp
> Blizzards are weaker tend to bend more. Wideout is my favorite. Fisher is nice with cutting edge trip blade is more durable as it doesn't trip. Snow ex? Well we will see added one last week. Blade is a blizzard which I have had problems with. Stuck with 810 8611's tend to smile.
> 
> Never buy another v. Have 2 boss and have had to replace 4 a frames. Learned lesson and reenforced the last one before install. Crooked drive approaches seem to twist them.
> 
> Operator is more important than equip. I run an 8'6" snoway and out plow just about everyone of my trucks with v's or expandables.


Wow... 4 A frames? How did that happen? I've run mine pretty hard in the past... Wonder if I have any issues...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2094301 said:


> Pretty sure it was posted a couple days ago, that now that it snowed, it'll keep snowing. Then another person agreed and said "yes it is".


Perfect... Just had to throw a jab... Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2094306 said:


> You guys care about the Wild?? hahahahahaha Nice goalie you have there.


Suck one lwnmmrman


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2094311 said:


> Perfect... Just had to throw a jab... Thumbs Up


noooo.... there's never jabs thrown around here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

https://www.facebook.com/NWSTwinCities/?fref=nf

What??? No snow for the next week + 1/2???


----------



## snowman55

qualitycut;2094303 said:


> Dropped my buddies blizzard off at stonebrook and there were 3 of the new snow ex expandables sitting there for service


Wonder what the service was for. I am interested to see the down pressure mod next year.


----------



## snowman55

Who's listening to Obama tell them they are racists, bible thumping, gun nuts and the cause of all the pain and suffering in the world?


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;2094204 said:


> They do backdrag better in scoop especially, it's like a reverse V


I found it better in V than scoop. 
I find the leading edge has more pressure on it that way. In reverse.


----------



## Ranger620

snowman55;2094333 said:


> Who's listening to Obama tell them they are racists, bible thumping, gun nuts and the cause of all the pain and suffering in the world?


Would rather have my finger nails pulled out with a pliers one by one


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2094300 said:


> Thank your pain pills for that lol


Haven't had any. I haven't been grumpy in a long time now


----------



## jimslawnsnow

snowman55;2094333 said:


> Who's listening to Obama tell them they are racists, bible thumping, gun nuts and the cause of all the pain and suffering in the world?


Tell who?......


----------



## Green Grass

snowman55;2094333 said:


> Who's listening to Obama tell them they are racists, bible thumping, gun nuts and the cause of all the pain and suffering in the world?


Not a chance I want to listen to that lying sack of cafe!


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;2094339 said:


> Would rather have my finger nails pulled out with a pliers one by one


Nailed it! ^^^^


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2094316 said:


> noooo.... there's never jabs thrown around here.


Didn't see my last?

Sigh.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2094350 said:


> Didn't see my last?
> 
> Sigh.....


I saw it. But that didn't work with the jab thrown.


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2092759 said:


> Ahhhhhhh come on!!!!!!!!!


This was a reply I got from it......

:laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2094356 said:


> This was a reply I got from it......
> 
> :laughing:


CB's had a couple of downer days.


----------



## cbservicesllc

snowman55;2094333 said:


> Who's listening to Obama tell them they are racists, bible thumping, gun nuts and the cause of all the pain and suffering in the world?


Ahhhhh no....


----------



## TKLAWN

Unbelievable amount of plow talk tonight, what's going on around here!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2094357 said:


> CB's had a couple of downer days.


Yeah yeah yeah...


----------



## qualitycut

Just put money down on wild season tickets


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2094368 said:


> Just put money down on wild season tickets


On the glass


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2094379 said:


> On the glass


No its random, first come first served so most pass because they want upper level im in for anything under 14k fir 2 seats. Preferably club


----------



## Drakeslayer

TKLAWN;2094360 said:


> Unbelievable amount of plow talk tonight, what's going on around here!


Boss is finally close To catching up to the rest of the plowing world it seems.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2094387 said:


> Boss is finally close To catching up to the rest of the plowing world it seems.


Only that plow is the same as a 10 year old hiniker scoop so not really


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2094381 said:


> No its random, first come first served so most pass because they want upper level im in for anything under 14k fir 2 seats. Preferably club


Holy crap man. I'm in the wrong business I think.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;2094396 said:


> Holy crap man. I'm in the wrong business I think.


I agree you should sell and buy a hockey team.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Quality - maybe you should get into pole dancing??

http://www.twincities.com/entertain...d-its-all-about-friction?source=topstoriesrot


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2094381 said:


> No its random, first come first served so most pass because they want upper level im in for anything under 14k fir 2 seats. Preferably club


Wait...14k as in $14,000USD???? Dude!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;2094399 said:


> I agree you should sell and buy a hockey team.


Charlestown Chiefs!


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2094409 said:


> Wait...14k as in $14,000USD???? Dude!!!


He said i can get lower level side or club for about 10 so thats what im hoping for. Partial tax write off too


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2094409 said:


> Wait...14k as in $14,000USD???? Dude!!!


What, you don't want to pay $350 / game to go to 40 games / year?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2094416 said:


> Charlestown Chiefs!


Cafe yea!!!! How bad ass would that be


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2094419 said:


> He said i can get lower level side or club for about 10 so thats what im hoping for. Partial tax write off too


I talked to my accountant about that. You have to be very good with your record keeping.

I would agree though, it would be nice to hand out tickets to customers periodically.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2094420 said:


> What, you don't want to pay $350 / game to go to 40 games / year?


It would be more like 160-80 a gameand I would sell some for more than face so wouldn't cost me what you think


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;2094416 said:


> Charlestown Chiefs!


Now your talking. Putin on the foil coach


----------



## qualitycut

Weekend games go for double face. Guy didn't even want me to put money down till tomorrow he could tell i had a few


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;2094387 said:


> Boss is finally close To catching up to the rest of the plowing world it seems.


If they upgrade their lift system they will be right back in the game. They do make solid plows so if they fine tune some things I can see them gaining on the big dogs.



qualitycut;2094419 said:


> He said i can get lower level side or club for about 10 so thats what im hoping for. Partial tax write off too


That's quite a chunk of change. I told the wife that I'd have season tix if the X was located in Maple Grove. It's quite a drive for me to go to St. Paul. I have a ticket package for the Twins and it's tough to make it to all of those games.



LwnmwrMan22;2094420 said:


> What, you don't want to pay $350 / game to go to 40 games / year?


Yeah, it's expensive to go to a Wild game. At least $100 per ticket to get somewhere decent.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2094429 said:


> Weekend games go for double face. Guy didn't even want me to put money down till tomorrow he could tell i had a few


Speaking of having a few were you the winner of that Car/truck ebay auction you mentioned a week or so ago?


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2094429 said:


> Weekend games go for double face. Guy didn't even want me to put money down till tomorrow he could tell i had a few


Does the team allow you to sell for more than face value or are you talking about selling through Stub Hub?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2094432 said:


> Speaking of having a few were you the winner of that Car/truck ebay auction you mentioned a week or so ago?


No luckily saved me 19500
Found one in cl for 16


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2094434 said:


> Does the team allow you to sell for more than face value or are you talking about selling through Stub Hub?


Thier website. My buddy does it al the time. Thank Pawlenty for that


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2094435 said:


> No luckily saved me 19500


Well that's good.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2094437 said:


> Well that's good.


Outbid by 900


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS for school superintendent?


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;2094446 said:


> SSS for school superintendent?


Then maybe he can afford hockey tickets!


----------



## qualitycut

Plus im single so......


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2094442 said:


> Im nota bull ****ter


Never said you were just didn't hear the outcome of that ebay thing.


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone interested in a blizzard plow, plow side only?


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2094465 said:


> Anyone interested in a blizzard plow, plow side only?


Going all western?


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2094468 said:


> Going all western?


I want to buy a scoop/expandable boss lol


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2094465 said:


> Anyone interested in a blizzard plow, plow side only?


Can those be converted into skid steer plows or does the pump placement screw things up?


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;2094465 said:


> Anyone interested in a blizzard plow, plow side only?


How much? . . . .do the newer blizzards use the same truck side as the mid/late 2000's style?


----------



## Greenery

Camden;2094473 said:


> Can those be converted into skid steer plows or does the pump placement screw things up?


I've seen some for sale setup for skids. I don't remember if they retained the pump or ran off the skid hydros. Blizzard may have even sold one for skids?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2094473 said:


> Can those be converted into skid steer plows or does the pump placement screw things up?


You can set them up to run off the skid hydro system


----------



## SnowGuy73

-3° calm, overcast.


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;2094252 said:


> I know nothing about those yellow things. Blizzard has always been built more solid imo than all the others. Even the wideouts. They look the same but when you really dig into them the blizzards seem to be beefyer if that's even a word


Here is the funny part......
With the exception of the truck side mount, they are all the same plows and parts. Motors, pumps, hoses, metal for the construction of the plows, ect..... Blizzard, Fisher, Western and I believe Snow Ex are all owned by Douglas Dynamics. I have both western and fisher, and the new ones, the Flex Fleet are all the same part numbers, controller will work for any of them. they each have a few things that are exclusive the brand, but if you need a pump for a fisher and have one for the same year western, it will fit. had to do it during a storm to keep going. Douglas has bought the other companies to get certain patens so they can create 1 plow with the best options of all of them, cant remember ware I read this at. But, some people are brand loyal and wont change so I don't think they will get rid of any of them anytime soon........


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

banonea;2094491 said:


> Here is the funny part......
> With the exception of the truck side mount, they are all the same plows and parts. Motors, pumps, hoses, metal for the construction of the plows, ect..... Blizzard, Fisher, Western and I believe Snow Ex are all owned by Douglas Dynamics. I have both western and fisher, and the new ones, the Flex Fleet are all the same part numbers, controller will work for any of them. they each have a few things that are exclusive the brand, but if you need a pump for a fisher and have one for the same year western, it will fit. had to do it during a storm to keep going. Douglas has bought the other companies to get certain patens so they can create 1 plow with the best options of all of them, cant remember ware I read this at. But, some people are brand loyal and wont change so I don't think they will get rid of any of them anytime soon........


You are so right! This issue is actually quite common in the product world. It is rare to hear of an industrial giant having true innovation; They typically "innovate" through a buyout of an small, upcoming outfit. If you swallow all your potential competition before they are large enough to pose a serious threat, you gain all their customer base as well as their new knowledge. Then begins the slow process of moving the customer into your preferred and probably higher margin product. Happy and quite content to be lemmings, we as customers continue to buy, buy, buy - never knowing or caring that new brand "X" is actually old brand "Y" with new paint and a PYT hanging over it.

Also, -8 degrees and calm in Sunrise.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I muse be in a warm spot at 9° above


----------



## banonea

Ironwood-Mn;2094504 said:


> You are so right! This issue is actually quite common in the product world. It is rare to hear of an industrial giant having true innovation; They typically "innovate" through a buyout of an small, upcoming outfit. If you swallow all your potential competition before they are large enough to pose a serious threat, you gain all their customer base as well as their new knowledge. Then begins the slow process of moving the customer into your preferred and probably higher margin product. Happy and quite content to be lemmings, we as customers continue to buy, buy, buy - never knowing or caring that new brand "X" is actually old brand "Y" with new paint and a PYT hanging over it.
> 
> Also, -8 degrees and calm in Sunrise.


-4 here 
I have no problems buying something different than I would normally buy as long as it does the job that I needed to do. Where I differ, is I do research before buying anything. Part of it is to make sure that I am getting the best bang for my buck. Most of it has to do with the fact that I am a cheap ba$tard... Lol but that is also the reason why I make the margins that I do on the work that I do, I also look at ease of maintenance because I prefer to do as much of my own maintenance as possible versus taking something to a dealer to have it fixed. Prime example......
The drive shaft on my truck. I was able to pick up a used drive shaft with 30,000 miles on it for $160 versus spending close to $500 for the same shaft and then another $300 to have it installed by Ford. I was just looking at the receipt and recommendations of service this morning for my truck, they wanted $388 to put a set of OE rear brakes in my truck. I just bought a set of ceramic brake pads at autozone for $68, and it took me less than 30 minutes to install them. They were calling 2 hours to replace the drive shaft in my truck, it took me less than 20 minutes and that was after having to walk across the street to a friend's shop and borrow a spline wrench. I do completely understand that these are brick and mortar building and if they have a serious amount of overhead to pay for, that is the reason why unless it is an absolute necessity, I do not take my truck anywhere to be repaired. Same thing goes for diagnosing plows, welding, fabricating, you name it, I try to do it myself. On top of that, it allows me to learn something so that I can add that to the repertoire of my business.


----------



## TKLAWN

Bamo, did you run the XLS last snow? Thoughts?


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

*Hockey tix*

Also, as big of fans the people on this thread are of Hockey, I am really surprised that there isn't a group that has "gone together" to get tickets. You would maybe have a lottery of some type to ensure someone does not get all the best games. Just a thought, since it seems like a ton of you guys would go but could never commit to an entire season. I've done it before with baseball games and it worked really well.


----------



## Green Grass

3 above here. Feels like -9


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2094523 said:


> 3 above here. Feels like -9


Ha, same here!


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2094491 said:


> Here is the funny part......
> With the exception of the truck side mount, they are all the same plows and parts. Motors, pumps, hoses, metal for the construction of the plows, ect..... Blizzard, Fisher, Western and I believe Snow Ex are all owned by Douglas Dynamics. I have both western and fisher, and the new ones, the Flex Fleet are all the same part numbers, controller will work for any of them. they each have a few things that are exclusive the brand, but if you need a pump for a fisher and have one for the same year western, it will fit. had to do it during a storm to keep going. Douglas has bought the other companies to get certain patens so they can create 1 plow with the best options of all of them, cant remember ware I read this at. But, some people are brand loyal and wont change so I don't think they will get rid of any of them anytime soon........


That os actually false, need a different controller for the new snow ex


----------



## banonea

TKLAWN;2094510 said:


> Bamo, did you run the XLS last snow? Thoughts?


Nice plow. Operates the same as a V-plow. same controller runs my V and the XLS, as well as a MVP or a Wideout. Brother loves it, I am looking for a Wideout for his truck. He has a Western on it and I think I can change 1 harness and controller and be good to go, got to call and check.....


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2094542 said:


> That os actually false, need a different controller for the new snow ex


I did not know that. I know that Snow Ex was the last one they bought so I an not sure of the differences there.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2094510 said:


> Bamo, did you run the XLS last snow? Thoughts?


One thing i noticed about that plow when i seen it the other day was looking at tye back of the blade it seemed likea lot pf places for snow to set vs the wideout and blizzard


----------



## banonea

Don't know how anyone can walk outside with just socks and croks. see it all the time. I just went to my garage to get something, put my croks on and my toes are like ice cubs..........


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2094557 said:


> One thing i noticed about that plow when i seen it the other day was looking at tye back of the blade it seemed likea lot pf places for snow to set vs the wideout and blizzard


I haven't looked at the close enough yet. only ran it 1 time to test it out, it is going to be a back up for my truck, but I have heard that about both of them. The ends especially plug up and stop the wings if it freezes is what I have read some ware......


----------



## skorum03

Ironwood-Mn;2094511 said:


> Also, as big of fans the people on this thread are of Hockey, I am really surprised that there isn't a group that has "gone together" to get tickets. You would maybe have a lottery of some type to ensure someone does not get all the best games. Just a thought, since it seems like a ton of you guys would go but could never commit to an entire season. I've done it before with baseball games and it worked really well.


We can't even organize a breakfast for everyone on here. haha


----------



## skorum03

banonea;2094560 said:


> Don't know how anyone can walk outside with just socks and croks. see it all the time. I just went to my garage to get something, put my croks on and my toes are like ice cubs..........


I wear them pretty much everywhere, I have the insulated ones. If its not boots, its crocs.


----------



## Greenery

10°-20° warmer than lawnmrmon and light snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;2094582 said:


> 10°-20° warmer than lawnmrmon and light snow.


Hey, I'm 1°F right now.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2094560 said:


> Don't know how anyone can walk outside with just socks and croks. see it all the time. I just went to my garage to get something, put my croks on and my toes are like ice cubs..........


You have poor circulation from smoking


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Anyone with zero tolerance accounts in Coonrapids will need attention. Snowed here for about 30-40 min. Everything is white now including mu heavily salted driveway


----------



## Doughboy12

A small cell has been working down 94 for a while now...
But what do I know.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It'll burn off by this afternoon.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2094628 said:


> It'll burn off by this afternoon.


Yep... at the expo I stay


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Blinding sun and snow here


----------



## wenzelosllc

Who went to the keynote at GNE and was it worth it? I hate going to those things.


----------



## ryde307

cbservicesllc;2094631 said:


> Yep... at the expo I stay


Anything good or same old stuff?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Now no sun no snow. Sure wish the sun would have stayed out


----------



## cbservicesllc

Figure snowguy must be here... Afterall, what municipal or school district employee isn't???


----------



## cbservicesllc

wenzelosllc;2094655 said:


> Who went to the keynote at GNE and was it worth it? I hate going to those things.


Meh... some good points


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2094664 said:


> Anything good or same old stuff?


Some new stuff here and there


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Guess there ARE some benefits to no snow and the wife having a day off during the week.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2094678 said:


> Guess there ARE some benefits to no snow and the wife having a day off during the week.


WAY too much information......


----------



## cbservicesllc

Altoid Mowers here


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2094679 said:


> WAY too much information......


Yeah......


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2094678 said:


> Guess there ARE some benefits to no snow and the wife having a day off during the week.


Yea being able to enjoy a home cooked meal is always great


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2094684 said:


> Yea being able to enjoy a home cooked meal is always great


Is that how you refer to it??


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2094680 said:


> Altoid Mowers here


Saw there truck and trailer in rogers (spending the night there) at a place you service. Thought maybe you were gonna give them a try lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I probably should have bought that demo Altoid last year. However, depending on what happens with my biggest mowing contract now, I might have to downsize considerably.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2094678 said:


> Guess there ARE some benefits to no snow and the wife having a day off during the week.


Multi tasking again?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2094698 said:


> Multi tasking again?


Nope. Strict dedDICation to that job.


----------



## wenzelosllc

You make it to GNE quality? Feel like you might enjoy the sights here today.


----------



## Green Grass

I will go Friday when the show only pass is $5. Since I can't do my education


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2094678 said:


> Guess there ARE some benefits to no snow and the wife having a day off during the week.


I'm not following


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2094688 said:


> Saw there truck and trailer in rogers (spending the night there) at a place you service. Thought maybe you were gonna give them a try lol


Ahhhhhhh no... hahaha


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;2094709 said:


> I will go Friday when the show only pass is $5. Since I can't do my education


That's my plan


----------



## Bill1090

Is it worth a 2hr drive to go to it or do I just hit up the farm show down here?


----------



## ryde307

Green Grass;2094709 said:


> I will go Friday when the show only pass is $5. Since I can't do my education


This is our plan.


----------



## ryde307

Bill1090;2094725 said:


> Is it worth a 2hr drive to go to it or do I just hit up the farm show down here?


If you are in the market for something and want to know more about it then possibly. If just to look I would say no.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2094734 said:


> If you are in the market for something and want to know more about it then possibly. If just to look I would say no.


This. Most of the major manufacturers are there, but there are more booths from seed/landscape/mulch suppliers than anything.

For me, making a purchase comes down to dealer support. So if you come here to look at a piece of equipment, but there's no dealer in your area, was it worth the time to look at the piece of equipment?

If I knew there was a Boss EXT there I would absolutely be there.


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2094734 said:


> If you are in the market for something and want to know more about it then possibly. If just to look I would say no.


This......


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2094737 said:


> This. Most of the major manufacturers are there, but there are more booths from seed/landscape/mulch suppliers than anything.
> 
> For me, making a purchase comes down to dealer support. So if you come here to look at a piece of equipment, but there's no dealer in your area, was it worth the time to look at the piece of equipment?
> 
> If I knew there was a Boss EXT there I would absolutely be there.


Don't worry, no Boss EXT here... and mums the word...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drama says best chance for measurable snow for the next week is early this Friday when 1-2" is possible.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2094747 said:


> Drama says best chance for measurable snow for the next week is early this Friday when 1-2" is possible.


Must be hanging his hat on the 12Z NAM


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Ok the amount of salt that people used the other day is absolutely ridiculous. There is SO much salt on the sidewalks in Riverdale it's crazy. USE THE RIGHT PRODUCT!!!


----------



## Ranger620

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2094756 said:


> Ok the amount of salt that people used the other day is absolutely ridiculous. There is SO much salt on the sidewalks in Riverdale it's crazy. USE THE RIGHT PRODUCT!!!


You should see Wells Fargo bank in rogers. They don't use a spreader for the walks they just pour it out of the bag as the walk.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2094761 said:


> You should see Wells Fargo bank in rogers. They don't use a spreader for the walks they just pour it out of the bag as the walk.


Sheesh... and you wonder how people get these contracts....


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;2094770 said:


> Sheesh... and you wonder how people get these contracts....


Price not quality


----------



## Greenery

Ranger620;2094761 said:


> You should see Wells Fargo bank in rogers. They don't use a spreader for the walks they just pour it out of the bag as the walk.


Is it the same guys that do the summer work?


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea;2094773 said:


> Price not quality


Yeah... no doubt...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;2094774 said:


> Is it the same guys that do the summer work?


Probably is... Always used to be year round maintenance contract when I used to mow them for another company...

But I think they use subs for plowing


----------



## Bill1090

ryde307;2094734 said:


> If you are in the market for something and want to know more about it then possibly. If just to look I would say no.


Farm show it is then. Thanks!


----------



## ryde307

cbservicesllc;2094783 said:


> Probably is... Always used to be year round maintenance contract when I used to mow them for another company...
> 
> But I think they use subs for plowing


Brickman took over a large part of the Wells Fargo contract I believe.


----------



## Ranger620

Greenery;2094774 said:


> Is it the same guys that do the summer work?


I don't know who plows it and if the same guys for winter or not. I had pictures of the walks from last year but deleted them.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Greenery;2094774 said:


> Is it the same guys that do the summer work?


Just went national this fall. Buddy had been doing eight locations for 10-12 yrs. you should have seen the prices the national was "willing" to pay. About 1/5 of what he had been getting. The one in Whitebear which is small was $48 to plow $22 to shovel/salt walks and $42 to salt the lot


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2094786 said:


> Brickman took over a large part of the Wells Fargo contract I believe.


Wow... that must have been a blow to that other company


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2094791 said:


> Just went national this fall. Buddy had been doing eight locations for 10-12 yrs. you should have seen the prices the national was "willing" to pay. About 1/5 of what he had been getting. The one in Whitebear which is small was $48 to plow $22 to shovel/salt walks and $42 to salt the lot


Wtf.........


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

ryde307;2094786 said:


> Brickman took over a large part of the Wells Fargo contract I believe.


I understood it as they got it all except corporate


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

cbservicesllc;2094793 said:


> Wtf.........


Ummm Yeper


----------



## Greenery

Well that's too bad to hear, I have a few high school buddies that work for a provider that did a fair amount of them.


----------



## NorthernProServ

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2094791 said:


> Just went national this fall. Buddy had been doing eight locations for 10-12 yrs. you should have seen the prices the national was "willing" to pay. About 1/5 of what he had been getting. The one in Whitebear which is small was $48 to plow $22 to shovel/salt walks and $42 to salt the lot


Was he Larson lawn and landscape?

And cafing Jesus, how can they make money on that?!?!?!?!


----------



## wenzelosllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2094791 said:


> Just went national this fall. Buddy had been doing eight locations for 10-12 yrs. you should have seen the prices the national was "willing" to pay. About 1/5 of what he had been getting. The one in Whitebear which is small was $48 to plow $22 to shovel/salt walks and $42 to salt the lot


I think there's a little room for profit there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2094791 said:


> Just went national this fall. Buddy had been doing eight locations for 10-12 yrs. you should have seen the prices the national was "willing" to pay. About 1/5 of what he had been getting. The one in Whitebear which is small was $48 to plow $22 to shovel/salt walks and $42 to salt the lot


So to service a bank, they're getting $112. I use 100-150 lbs of salt to salt my banks, about the same as the Wells Fargos.

I would say that's not a horrible price, as long as you're doing them all at the same time.

I wouldn't drive to the bank just to do the walks for example.


----------



## Doughboy12

Anyone know if there is still a discount on Snow Plow shovels in here?
Can't seem to locate it and in the market for 4-5 of them. 

Also, what size bolt do you use in the handle as the fix for cracking?


----------



## Doughboy12

And b4 you ask, I bought one at Northern and now:
Wife wants one for her mom,
2 neighbors want them,
And I want a second.


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;2094831 said:


> And b4 you ask, I bought one at Northern and now:
> Wife wants one for her mom,
> 2 neighbors want them,
> And I want a second.


Sure ya do. Looks like the homeowner is getting in the business. Lol
I just bought two more just went to the hardware store so no help on the discount. Also never had troubles with needing the bolt yet

On a serious note how's the job shopping going? Are you even looking yet? My brother-in-law has been looking for 4 months now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ended up buying a spreader like CB bought. Just can't justify a V-box right now.

Maybe next year, once I start networking a little more out here.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;2094841 said:


> Ended up buying a spreader like CB bought. Just can't justify a V-box right now.
> 
> Maybe next year, once I start networking a little more out here.


Smart move.


----------



## albhb3

got the mirrors on


----------



## Camden

I was just driving home from the casino and I came across a bunch of cattle that had gotten out of their enclosure and were standing along the road.

I called the sheriff to report it and the dispatcher asks "What color were they and would did they look like?". I was like "Ummmm...they look like cows. 4 legs, kinda furry?".


----------



## albhb3

Camden;2094859 said:


> I was just driving home from the casino and I came across a bunch of cattle that had gotten out of their enclosure and were standing along the road.
> 
> I called the sheriff to report it and the dispatcher asks "What color were they and would did they look like?". I was like "Ummmm...they look like cows. 4 legs, kinda furry?".


well were they beefers, milk cows, Holsteins,jerseys,dutch belted? springers...shoulda just said kim Kardashian


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2094831 said:


> And b4 you ask, I bought one at Northern and now:
> Wife wants one for her mom,
> 2 neighbors want them,
> And I want a second.


Thought you were starting a shovel subcontracting biz!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2094841 said:


> Ended up buying a spreader like CB bought. Just can't justify a V-box right now.
> 
> Maybe next year, once I start networking a little more out here.


New or CL??


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2094859 said:


> I was just driving home from the casino and I came across a bunch of cattle that had gotten out of their enclosure and were standing along the road.
> 
> I called the sheriff to report it and the dispatcher asks "What color were they and would did they look like?". I was like "Ummmm...they look like cows. 4 legs, kinda furry?".


What casino?....?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Annnnnnd all the models are down along with Dahl's hopes and dreams for Friday


----------



## Camden

albhb3;2094862 said:


> well were they beefers, milk cows, Holsteins,jerseys,dutch belted? springers...shoulda just said kim Kardashian


I feel like I'm up to speed on livestock and I can't really tell you what they were. They actually looked like buffalo but smaller and with way more fur. Some of them had big horns. They were definitely not a common breed.

(And I actually think Kloe Kardashian is the most Wildebeest-looking one of the bunch.)


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2094869 said:


> What casino?....?


Grand Casino Mille Lacs.


----------



## albhb3

Camden;2094872 said:


> I feel like I'm up to speed on livestock and I can't really tell you what they were. They actually looked like buffalo but smaller and with way more fur. Some of them had big horns. They were definitely not a common breed.
> 
> (And I actually think Kloe Kardashian is the most Wildebeest-looking one of the bunch.)


yeah I couldn't tell one from another in a line up. Those were most likely highlands. They make some great skull mounts


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2094868 said:


> New or CL??


New. Dave had one all set up that was supposed to go to Kentucky and, funny, the guy backed out last night. 

Probably just the sales tactic "this is the last one" but I was in the market for that anyways.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2094871 said:


> Annnnnnd all the models are down along with Dahl's hopes and dreams for Friday


Hahahahaaha....he did already change his tune.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2094874 said:


> Grand Casino Mille Lacs.


Might head up there this weekend...........


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;2094879 said:


> Might head up there this weekend...........


take QC with you and use his money


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2094879 said:


> Might head up there this weekend...........


They switched out all the hand-pay machines in favor of new machines that give you a ticket when you cash out. I hate it. From now on it's nothing but table games for me...


----------



## qualitycut

Ian says 1-2


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2094881 said:


> They switched out all the hand-pay machines in favor of new machines that give you a ticket when you cash out. I hate it. From now on it's nothing but table games for me...


I play IronMan. That's my machine.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

NorthernProServ;2094810 said:


> Was he Larson lawn and landscape?
> 
> And cafing Jesus, how can they make money on that?!?!?!?!


Nope not Larson


----------



## albhb3

anybody else think gnr should of opened usbank


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2094877 said:


> New. Dave had one all set up that was supposed to go to Kentucky and, funny, the guy backed out last night.
> 
> Probably just the sales tactic "this is the last one" but I was in the market for that anyways.


Well I know the Kentucky angle was legit... He ripped the shipping label off of mine to sell it to me... hahaha... In Dave's words "you're gonna need it a Hell of a lot sooner than this guy."

He had already sourced another one he just needed to get it, wire it up, and send it.


----------



## djagusch

cbservicesllc;2094906 said:


> Well I know the Kentucky angle was legit... He ripped the shipping label off of mine to sell it to me... hahaha... In Dave's words "you're gonna need it a Hell of a lot sooner than this guy."
> 
> He had already sourced another one he just needed to get it, wire it up, and send it.


I'm wondering if he's ordering them from boss without the harness and control box then adding his stuff. Or is he buying a complete set then selling the wires and control box online (or have a deal with crysteel).

The control box and wiring retails higher than his wireless kit i believe.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2094906 said:


> Well I know the Kentucky angle was legit... He ripped the shipping label off of mine to sell it to me... hahaha... In Dave's words "you're gonna need it a Hell of a lot sooner than this guy."
> 
> He had already sourced another one he just needed to get it, wire it up, and send it.


He said the guy had money down, gave him until last night, then this morning just credited his down payment back to him.

I pick mine up Friday.


----------



## Camden

albhb3;2094905 said:


> anybody else think gnr should of opened usbank


Only if Taylor Swift was unavailable.


----------



## TKLAWN

djagusch;2094911 said:


> I'm wondering if he's ordering them from boss without the harness and control box then adding his stuff. Or is he buying a complete set then selling the wires and control box online (or have a deal with crysteel).
> 
> The control box and wiring retails higher than his wireless kit i believe.


Wireless came installed and he gave me the original hard wiring.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2094954 said:


> Wireless came installed and he gave me the original hard wiring.


You have one too???


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2094964 said:


> You have one too???


It's a western 1000, same wiring set up, bought it from Buffalo.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2094974 said:


> It's a western 1000, same wiring set up, bought it from Buffalo.


That's where mine is coming from.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;2094980 said:


> That's where mine is coming from.


Is the wireless variable speed? Plows plus in Buffalo?


----------



## wenzelosllc

Winning at pulltabs tonight. I feel a powerball jackpot in my future...


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/grd/5401927405.html

Anybody looking for a bigger rig?
Sorry, don't know how to get a hyperlink in here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/grd/5401927405.html


----------



## qualitycut

Ironwood-Mn;2095038 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/grd/5401927405.html
> 
> Anybody looking for a bigger rig?
> Sorry, don't know how to get a hyperlink in here.


Geez, can see insurance claims already lol


----------



## Drakeslayer




----------



## qualitycut

Supposedly the pentagon spent 10 million on powerball tickets to fund a f35 fighter jet program


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2095047 said:


> Supposedly the pentagon spent 10 million on powerball tickets to fund a f35 fighter jet program


Did you believe the other Facebook meme about everyone getting 4.3 mil too?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://snowplowsplus.com/product/boss-part-tgs1100wireless/

This is the spreader I'm getting.

This is the controller it has.....
http://snowplowsplus.com/product/600dc1-single-motor-controller-5-speeds-and-blast-feature/

Orrrr.... maybe it isn't.... looked like it on the page, but the other guys can chime in.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2095054 said:


> Did you believe the other Facebook meme about everyone getting 4.3 mil too?


No but that wouldn't surprise me sadly


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2095042 said:


>


I think that's my new motto that I'll put at the bottom of all my invoices.

I'll change it to, instead of Snowplow Driver, just start with "Snowplowing......" and continue from there.

Right now I have my late fee policy at the bottom of all the invoices, but the people that pay late ignore those late fee charges anyways, might as well get some humor out of it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Novak has me in the moderate impact on his travel map


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;2094911 said:


> I'm wondering if he's ordering them from boss without the harness and control box then adding his stuff. Or is he buying a complete set then selling the wires and control box online (or have a deal with crysteel).
> 
> The control box and wiring retails higher than his wireless kit i believe.


I wonder if that's what he does now that he's doing a ton... Seems like it would be a great idea... He did mention he was getting better cooperation from Boss



TKLAWN;2094954 said:


> Wireless came installed and he gave me the original hard wiring.


Mine did not come with the original wiring... Leading me to believe the djagusch's comment might be true...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;2095012 said:


> Is the wireless variable speed? Plows plus in Buffalo?


It is... 5 speeds... Each 1/5th of the motor speed...


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2094879 said:


> Might head up there this weekend...........


Give me a call. I am
Gong to be at the cabin.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2095055 said:


> http://snowplowsplus.com/product/boss-part-tgs1100wireless/
> 
> This is the spreader I'm getting.
> 
> This is the controller it has.....
> http://snowplowsplus.com/product/600dc1-single-motor-controller-5-speeds-and-blast-feature/
> 
> Orrrr.... maybe it isn't.... looked like it on the page, but the other guys can chime in.


Correct....


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;2094838 said:


> Sure ya do. Looks like the homeowner is getting in the business. Lol
> I just bought two more just went to the hardware store so no help on the discount. Also never had troubles with needing the bolt yet
> 
> On a serious note how's the job shopping going? Are you even looking yet? My brother-in-law has been looking for 4 months now


Well I'm not ruling that out at this rate.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Go figure! Number I always used when I played baseball in highschool and softball for church league... the number of my dad's trucks when I was growing up, #10. I always choose 10 whenever it's an option.

Tonight's Powerball, I didn't choose, was 10.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Nice one there SSS.


I'm trying to figure out if Novak is counting tonight's snow AND Friday's snow as one?

He has to be, since it says Thursday AND Friday.


----------



## Bill1090

Well did anybody win?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2095078 said:


> Nice one there SSS.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out if Novak is counting tonight's snow AND Friday's snow as one?
> 
> He has to be, since it says Thursday AND Friday.


Ha then post under it says not likely to go south. Wtf?


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;2095082 said:


> Well did anybody win?


Not here........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Schaffer said a heavy dusting or coating through Friday.

Ian said "perhaps an inch" on Friday.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2095082 said:


> Well did anybody win?


Sounds like somewhere in California.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2095082 said:


> Well did anybody win?


Same as last time, best I had was 2 numbers without the Powerball.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2095083 said:


> Ha then post under it says not likely to go south. Wtf?


As south as rochester


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2095083 said:


> Ha then post under it says not likely to go south. Wtf?


If you read the response prior to his it was in regard to Rochester. I thought the same thing until I read all of the replies.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2095089 said:


> As south as rochester


Still, I'm not too much more than 50 miles from Rochester.

I'm in the moderate impact zone.

He then says a 50 mile shift south....

well, wouldn't that just about impact Rochester then?

If not, his ovals are too big, which was my point to begin with.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Shaffer's map line up with the "ending by 7 am Friday" map.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Time to get my VMP and Weevil gold.

If I have a decent night, should be able to get all my submachine guns to diamond camo.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2095091 said:


> Still, I'm not too much more than 50 miles from Rochester.
> 
> I'm in the moderate impact zone.
> 
> He then says a 50 mile shift south....
> 
> well, wouldn't that just about impact Rochester then?
> 
> If not, his ovals are too big, which was my point to begin with.


Good point


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;2095090 said:


> If you read the response prior to his it was in regard to Rochester. I thought the same thing until I read all of the replies.


what about Rochester?


----------



## skorum03

is that blob in North Dakota diving straight towards the metro?


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;2095103 said:


> what about Rochester?


Nothing to worry about. There was some confusion about the next tiny storm and how far south it will go.


----------



## SSS Inc.

GFS is up to an inch. ^


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2095108 said:


> GFS is up to an inch. ^


So seasonal 2" won't be plowed but will be calling?


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2095109 said:


> So seasonal 2" won't be plowed but will be calling?


Yea what's new just like last year.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;2095109 said:


> So seasonal 2" won't be plowed but will be calling?


Maybe. Wait until you wake up and it says 3".


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2095109 said:


> So seasonal 2" won't be plowed but will be calling?


Bingo.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2095111 said:


> Maybe. Wait until you wake up and it says 3".


Hope so.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2095115 said:


> Hope so.....


Or not........ I need time to go get that spreader.


----------



## SnowGuy73

20° light breeze, overcast.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2095119 said:


> Or not........ I need time to go get that spreader.


Alright alright...


----------



## wenzelosllc

Headline of the day....

"SEXY BRAZILIAN COP ARRESTS GANG LEADER, GANG RESPONDS BY LEAKING NUDE PHOTOS OF HER"


----------



## wenzelosllc

Obligatory link.

http://www.mandatory.com/2016/01/05...=paidFB&kwp_0=88775&kwp_4=459505&kwp_1=257402


----------



## cbservicesllc

wenzelosllc;2095188 said:


> Obligatory link.
> 
> http://www.mandatory.com/2016/01/05...=paidFB&kwp_0=88775&kwp_4=459505&kwp_1=257402


Yeah baby!

d


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2095119 said:


> Or not........ I need time to go get that spreader.


Thought you already got it


----------



## ryde307

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2094794 said:


> I understood it as they got it all except corporate


That's what I understood as well.



Greenery;2094809 said:


> Well that's too bad to hear, I have a few high school buddies that work for a provider that did a fair amount of them.


Assuming your talking about Larson. We do sites next to a few of them and they still do a bunch it looks like. I am assuming as a sub to Brickman.



Doughboy12;2094829 said:


> Anyone know if there is still a discount on Snow Plow shovels in here?
> Can't seem to locate it and in the market for 4-5 of them.
> 
> Also, what size bolt do you use in the handle as the fix for cracking?


Call an Ace Hardware and tell them you want a case of them it's 4 or 5 and you want a price break.



wenzelosllc;2095188 said:


> Obligatory link.
> 
> http://www.mandatory.com/2016/01/05...=paidFB&kwp_0=88775&kwp_4=459505&kwp_1=257402


That's awesome.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2095222 said:


> That's what I understood as well.
> 
> Assuming your talking about Larson. We do sites next to a few of them and they still do a bunch it looks like. I am assuming as a sub to Brickman.
> 
> Call an Ace Hardware and tell them you want a case of them it's 4 or 5 and you want a price break.
> 
> That's awesome.


The Ace tip is what I did last year. They come in a box, I got mine for $10 less each. You have to put them together.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2095222 said:


> That's what I understood as well.
> 
> Assuming your talking about Larson. We do sites next to a few of them and they still do a bunch it looks like. I am assuming as a sub to Brickman.
> 
> Call an Ace Hardware and tell them you want a case of them it's 4 or 5 and you want a price break.
> 
> That's awesome.


Same people still do the ones by mw as well. Must have kept everyone on as subs.


----------



## qualitycut

Ha there is a loader at Walmart with a pusher. Its been plowed around all year.


----------



## qualitycut

So the entire back row it like this 30 or spots. You think they would push to the ends and take a up a few spots instead of almost every spot in the row. My truck wont even fit without sticking a few feet out into to drivelane


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Better hurry up and get your bulk!!!


----------



## Bill1090

wenzelosllc;2095188 said:


> Obligatory link.
> 
> http://www.mandatory.com/2016/01/05...=paidFB&kwp_0=88775&kwp_4=459505&kwp_1=257402


Giggity giggity!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Any of you guys using storage containers for your salt?


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2095240 said:


> Better hurry up and get your bulk!!!


Is this the new Northern Place?



LwnmwrMan22;2095257 said:


> Any of you guys using storage containers for your salt?


We used to.


----------



## wenzelosllc

Alright, who posted this on the job board? No company name either.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2095260 said:


> Is this the new Northern Place?
> 
> We used to.


Did you stop because you needed more storage? Or the loading piece of equipment was too big to get inside?? Or other reasons?

And yeah, the new Northern place. Supposedly they are getting 24 cars of salt this weekend. I was surprised it was this empty, especially with another 1/4-1/2" of snow on the way tonight.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2095265 said:


> Did you stop because you needed more storage? Or the loading piece of equipment was too big to get inside?? Or other reasons?
> 
> And yeah, the new Northern place. Supposedly they are getting 24 cars of salt this weekend. I was surprised it was this empty, especially with another 1/4-1/2" of snow on the way tonight.


Cause they have all thier salt they use on site so probably don't worry to much about every one else. Or is empty because they just restocked thiers


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2095274 said:


> Cause they have all thier salt they use on site so probably don't worry to much about every one else. Or is empty because they just restocked thiers


True, draw down this supply knowing they have the cars coming it, so make room for it.

I was surprised how much was gone since I was there last week, compared to my previous trips in.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2095278 said:


> True, draw down this supply knowing they have the cars coming it, so make room for it.
> 
> I was surprised how much was gone since I was there last week, compared to my previous trips in.


I know of 4 lots my buddy plows fir them that all huge. All zero tolerance. That's just 4 places.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2095265 said:


> Did you stop because you needed more storage? Or the loading piece of equipment was too big to get inside?? Or other reasons?
> 
> And yeah, the new Northern place. Supposedly they are getting 24 cars of salt this weekend. I was surprised it was this empty, especially with another 1/4-1/2" of snow on the way tonight.


Just talked to Northern at the expo... said the salt won't unload from the cars when it's super cold... He expects they'll be unloading them all today


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2095284 said:


> I know of 4 lots my buddy plows fir them that all huge. All zero tolerance. That's just 4 places.


Guy here said they use at least 500 ton per event


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2095300 said:


> Guy here said they use at least 500 ton per event


Yea wouldn't surprise me one bit.


----------



## NorthernProServ

I really, really need to get out of this sleeping schedule.

Go to bed at 3 or 4 am and wake up at 1pm

No good.

And I'm sure as soon as I do, it will snow and right back to it!


----------



## wenzelosllc

Borgert booth is handing out free nordeast


----------



## Polarismalibu

wenzelosllc;2095316 said:


> Borgert booth is handing out free nordeast


Hope they do that tomorrow


----------



## cbservicesllc

wenzelosllc;2095316 said:


> Borgert booth is handing out free nordeast


Yes sir :salute:


----------



## Polarismalibu

Damn people are paying super slow this year


----------



## wenzelosllc

cbservicesllc;2095322 said:


> Yes sir :salute:


Pretty nice mug to keep too.


----------



## wenzelosllc

Polarismalibu;2095321 said:


> Hope they do that tomorrow


I feel like Friday has no booze involved. Kind of a disappointment


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2095327 said:


> Damn people are paying super slow this year


Yeah......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like we need to watch the backside of the snow more than they are leading on.


----------



## skorum03

Polarismalibu;2095327 said:


> Damn people are paying super slow this year


ya, just sent a bunch of reminders to pay.


----------



## Drakeslayer

wenzelosllc;2095316 said:


> Borgert booth is handing out free nordeast


Timberwall has free drink tickets for the bar. Nothing better than a crown and Coke at 11:30am.


----------



## cbservicesllc

wenzelosllc;2095329 said:


> I feel like Friday has no booze involved. Kind of a disappointment


Yeah, Thursday is always the big day... going to any events tonight?


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;2095327 said:


> Damn people are paying super slow this year


This........Just had some one with 2 open invoices, one is overdue and the other is due in 8 days.....just paid 1 of the 2 yesterday :crying:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Time to make these disappear......


----------



## wenzelosllc

cbservicesllc;2095342 said:


> Yeah, Thursday is always the big day... going to any events tonight?


Probably not. Missed the Reinder's event last night. Never got a chance to see if Hunter had anything tonight. They usually do a good job.


----------



## cbservicesllc

wenzelosllc;2095348 said:


> Probably not. Missed the Reinder's event last night. Never got a chance to see if Hunter had anything tonight. They usually do a good job.


MTI used to do a slam dunk event at the top of the Millennium... been a few years... huge spread, free drinks... Only one I heard about was Rochester concrete products for cocktails and hors d'vourves


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2095343 said:


> This........Just had some one with 2 open invoices, one is overdue and the other is due in 8 days.....just paid 1 of the 2 yesterday :crying:


Or they send back all 3 invoices and pay 2


----------



## wenzelosllc

qualitycut;2095351 said:


> Or they send back all 3 invoices and pay 2


Had a guy email me about 3 weeks ago saying he'd be paying for his October bill in January because he spent all his money on putting the dog down.

I got a check for about half of it and a post it saying he'll pay the rest next month.

Bill was $74. Let's just say he won't be on the route next year.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2095350 said:


> MTI used to do a slam dunk event at the top of the Millennium... been a few years... huge spread, free drinks... Only one I heard about was Rochester concrete products for cocktails and hors d'vourves


Gertens had something like that a few years backs


----------



## wenzelosllc

cbservicesllc;2095350 said:


> MTI used to do a slam dunk event at the top of the Millennium... been a few years... huge spread, free drinks... Only one I heard about was Rochester concrete products for cocktails and hors d'vourves


MTI is great. I should have stopped and asked. Booth was pretty much empty when I stopped today.


----------



## cbservicesllc

wenzelosllc;2095354 said:


> MTI is great. I should have stopped and asked. Booth was pretty much empty when I stopped today.


Yeah they haven't done it for a few years. The first year they didn't do it because the Millennium was being re-done... Then Cyndy from the MG store said she thought they might have used that as a convenient way to stop doing it...


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2095333 said:


> Looks like we need to watch the backside of the snow more than they are leading on.


Think radar is turned up again


----------



## NorthernProServ

Had a call to scrape a lot. About 1/4 to 1/2" of hard pack/ ice. Want it cleaned up before the next freeze up here.

Told them it can't be done without salt, not that warm out today, maybe if the sun was out.

Salt it heavy tonight and scrape by morning, should be achieve able you think ? Low of 19 tonight.

Just don't want it to turn into a cafing headache


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2095362 said:


> Had a call to scrape a lot. About 1/4 to 1/2" of hard pack/ ice. Want it cleaned up before the next freeze up here.
> 
> Told them it can't be done without salt, not that warm out today, maybe if the sun was out.
> 
> Salt it heavy tonight and scrape by morning, should be achieve able you think ? Low of 19 tonight.
> 
> Just don't want it to turn into a cafing headache


Salted some walks same issue bare now


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2095362 said:


> Had a call to scrape a lot. About 1/4 to 1/2" of hard pack/ ice. Want it cleaned up before the next freeze up here.
> 
> Told them it can't be done without salt, not that warm out today, maybe if the sun was out.
> 
> Salt it heavy tonight and scrape by morning, should be achieve able you think ? Low of 19 tonight.
> 
> Just don't want it to turn into a cafing headache


Seems reasonable... I'd get salt on it as soon as possible


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Now we're making progress....


----------



## andy34

LwnmwrMan22;2095257 said:


> Any of you guys using storage containers for your salt?


I have a 20' container that I store salt in. I can jam about 28 ton in it with a skid. I use clear lane from U.S. Salt.


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;2095343 said:


> This........Just had some one with 2 open invoices, one is overdue and the other is due in 8 days.....just paid 1 of the 2 yesterday :crying:


I have collected 1 check from the first storm out of 11. The monthly are paying on time no one else is


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

FWIW, I'm still waiting on payment from my Uptown job back in October.

Wouldn't be as bad if I still had my $6500 I paid out for the project still in my bank account.


----------



## Camden

NorthernProServ;2095362 said:


> Had a call to scrape a lot. About 1/4 to 1/2" of hard pack/ ice. Want it cleaned up before the next freeze up here.
> 
> Told them it can't be done without salt, not that warm out today, maybe if the sun was out.
> 
> Salt it heavy tonight and scrape by morning, should be achieve able you think ? Low of 19 tonight.
> 
> Just don't want it to turn into a cafing headache


It'll work. Like you said, salt it heavy.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnDude, was that you that had the Kohler with all the issues? Any problems with it after it got fixed?


----------



## wenzelosllc

Quiet on here today


----------



## qualitycut

Wtf............


----------



## TKLAWN

After tonight and maybe Saturday NWS say no snow for possibly two weeks.


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;2095402 said:


> After tonight and maybe Saturday NWS say no snow for possibly two weeks.


Now I see what Quality is so upset about


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2095384 said:


> LwnDude, was that you that had the Kohler with all the issues? Any problems with it after it got fixed?


Don't think so. You'll have to ask MNPLOWCO.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2095265 said:


> Did you stop because you needed more storage? Or the loading piece of equipment was too big to get inside?? Or other reasons?
> 
> And yeah, the new Northern place. Supposedly they are getting 24 cars of salt this weekend. I was surprised it was this empty, especially with another 1/4-1/2" of snow on the way tonight.


When we moved into our new shop we built a salt bin. The container works well but you are limited by the size. If I remember a skid could get about 25 tons into it. A few more with our toolcat.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2095403 said:


> Now I see what Quality is so upset about


What am I missing??? Snow??


----------



## Ranger620

TKLAWN;2095402 said:


> After tonight and maybe Saturday NWS say no snow for possibly two weeks.


Well it's gonna get very boring around here. I need to find a construction project. Hmmmm. Nothing ready till spring.


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2095366 said:


> Seems reasonable... I'd get salt on it as soon as possible





Camden;2095382 said:


> It'll work. Like you said, salt it heavy.


Going to get salt on it at 7pm, cars wont be gone until then. 
Go back about 5am to scrape, sounds like we might be out and about by then anyways.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2095407 said:


> When we moved into our new shop we built a salt bin. The container works well but you are limited by the size. If I remember a skid could get about 25 tons into it. A few more with our toolcat.


I'm on pallet #7. 1 of those pallets was sold to a customer, so I've spread 6. Talking to Northern Salt today, they said their salt is about a ton / yard.

I've spread about 8 ton so far. If I buy a 20' container, I'm into it for about $2000. Then even if I had them bring it out in their truck, I'd have about 20 ton for $2500, less than I've spent so far for salt and have 2.5 times as much, cutting my cost for salt in about 1/4, after the initial $2,000 investment for the container.

I'll have to go that route. Worse case scenario, I borrow a tandem or tri axle, haul 20 tons, dump it on my concrete slab and spend a day or two stashing it into the container.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2095403 said:


> Now I see what Quality is so upset about


Lol, i sent a text or i thought and posted here lol.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2095402 said:


> After tonight and maybe Saturday NWS say no snow for possibly two weeks.


Lol thats will change. However i do like these end of the month snows.


----------



## qualitycut

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1644587319127835&id=100007297472841

Bad ass...


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2095424 said:


> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1644587319127835&id=100007297472841
> 
> Bad ass...


Well cafe me........awesome


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2095408 said:


> What am I missing??? Snow??


Nah Quality just posted WTF, which apparently was supposed to be a text... then TK posted after these slim chances, no snow for 2 weeks... so I was trying to be funny


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2095424 said:


> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1644587319127835&id=100007297472841
> 
> Bad ass...


That's why they only charge $350/season. Imagine how many they can do in an hour when they can go from one to the next to the next. Granted that setup is $100k but it'll outlast a pickup truck and in 10 years it'll still be worth $50k.


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;2095434 said:


> That's why they only charge $350/season. Imagine how many they can do in an hour when they can go from one to the next to the next. Granted that setup is $100k but it'll outlast a pickup truck and in 10 years it'll still be worth $50k.


Love my tractor. Would like another maybe in a few years.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2095432 said:


> Nah Quality just posted WTF, which apparently was supposed to be a text... then TK posted after these slim chances, no snow for 2 weeks... so I was trying to be funny


I changed what my tezt said to wtf lol. I was all confused


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2095434 said:


> That's why they only charge $350/season. Imagine how many they can do in an hour when they can go from one to the next to the next. Granted that setup is $100k but it'll outlast a pickup truck and in 10 years it'll still be worth $50k.


Yea i never seen that type of set up though. Awesome


----------



## qualitycut

Novak went on one of his posting tangents lol


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2095434 said:


> That's why they only charge $350/season. Imagine how many they can do in an hour when they can go from one to the next to the next. Granted that setup is $100k but it'll outlast a pickup truck and in 10 years it'll still be worth $50k.


Is there any vendor around that does winter rentals on decent sized tractors? Seems like they would make the most sense to rent. I can't imagine having that thing sitting around most of the year...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2095450 said:


> Is there any vendor around that does winter rentals on decent sized tractors? Seems like they would make the most sense to rent. I can't imagine having that thing sitting around most of the year...


Start farming


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2095424 said:


> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1644587319127835&id=100007297472841
> 
> Bad ass...


Jim should have waited on his..........................


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2095257 said:


> Any of you guys using storage containers for your salt?


I do........50# fit nicely into a 5gal pail.
I have 10 on hand now....


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2095450 said:


> Is there any vendor around that does winter rentals on decent sized tractors? Seems like they would make the most sense to rent. I can't imagine having that thing sitting around most of the year...


I leased mine then when the lease was up I ended up buying it. I use it a little around the house in the summer. I too didnt like the fact that I had it just sitting there but my trucks do the same for that matter so do the skid steers. To help me feel better I did the 6 on 6 off payments that deere offers so my payments were only during the winter. I do some rough mowing from time to time, I was gonna use it that way but never really pursued it.


----------



## Ranger620

I need a new wing (drivers side) for a boss 9-2 vee. Anyone got anything sitting around? If I have to buy a new one I'm contiplating just buying both wings and turning it into a vxt.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2095464 said:


> I need a new wing (drivers side) for a boss 9-2 vee. Anyone got anything sitting around? If I have to buy a new one I'm contiplating just buying both wings and turning it into a vxt.


Think i seen one on Craigslist tyne other day


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2095466 said:


> Think i seen one on Craigslist tyne other day


Been looking but havent seen any on there yet if you come across it again send me a link


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2095447 said:


> Novak went on one of his posting tangents lol


Yeah... Snow for the rush hour... Dry air keeping snow out of the metro... blah, blah, blah


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2095458 said:


> I do........50# fit nicely into a 5gal pail.
> I have 10 on hand now....


Seriously? 50 lbs fits in a 5 gal bucket nicely?


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2095473 said:


> Been looking but havent seen any on there yet if you come across it again send me a link


Your going to need new egdes too


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;2095450 said:


> Is there any vendor around that does winter rentals on decent sized tractors? Seems like they would make the most sense to rent. I can't imagine having that thing sitting around most of the year...


A lot of ag dealers will rent you a machine. 80 hours per month, roughly $1400/mo.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2095459 said:


> I leased mine then when the lease was up I ended up buying it. I use it a little around the house in the summer. I too didnt like the fact that I had it just sitting there but my trucks do the same for that matter so do the skid steers. To help me feel better I did the 6 on 6 off payments that deere offers so my payments were only during the winter. I do some rough mowing from time to time, I was gonna use it that way but never really pursued it.


Hmmm... I'll have to look into that for next snow season


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;2095464 said:


> I need a new wing (drivers side) for a boss 9-2 vee. Anyone got anything sitting around? If I have to buy a new one I'm contiplating just buying both wings and turning it into a vxt.


Before you do that, buy my plow, then use yours for parts. Or, buy mine, sell yours for $1290, and you'll be into mine for only $1,000 more than trying to rebuild your beat up one. If you buy one wing, you have to put new cutting edges on. $1500 +/- for a wing and cutting edges. Sell yours for $1200, and $1000 more you can have mine. Put the $1500 into a better plow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2095478 said:


> A lot of ag dealers will rent you a machine. 80 hours per month, roughly $1400/mo.


Cool, thanks for the info


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2095485 said:


> Before you do that, buy my plow, then use yours for parts. Or, buy mine, sell yours for $1290, and you'll be into mine for only $1,000 more than trying to rebuild your beat up one. If you buy one wing, you have to put new cutting edges on. $1500 +/- for a wing and cutting edges. Sell yours for $1200, and $1000 more you can have mine. Put the $1500 into a better plow.


That sounds like a good idea... some of those bigger parts get pretty dang expensive


----------



## qualitycut

Novaks new map


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2095476 said:


> Seriously? 50 lbs fits in a 5 gal bucket nicely?


Could you carry it though


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;2095478 said:


> A lot of ag dealers will rent you a machine. 80 hours per month, roughly $1400/mo.


 My payments are under $1300 a month for 6 months and I own it. I would go that route. Rentals have gotten out of control on the pricing


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2095477 said:


> Your going to need new egdes too


$1890 for both wings which come with new cutting edges


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2095488 said:


> That sounds like a good idea... some of those bigger parts get pretty dang expensive


Especially if the wing is tweaked at all, there's times it'll tweak the middle as well.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2095497 said:


> Especially if the wing is tweaked at all, there's times it'll tweak the middle as well.


Yea the bottom hole where pin goes in


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'd really like that snow to start to dissipate on the radar.


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;2095476 said:


> Seriously? 50 lbs fits in a 5 gal bucket nicely?


Pretty sure they were 50 lbs bags. It is tight.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2095490 said:


> Could you carry it though


Well cafe me...........


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2095497 said:


> Especially if the wing is tweaked at all, there's times it'll tweak the middle as well.


Right.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2095502 said:


> I'd really like that snow to start to dissipate on the radar.


It almost looks like it is


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2095503 said:


> Pretty sure they were 50 lbs bags. It is tight.


I haven't tried it yet, but I've been thinking of Lwnmwrman's bucket idea...


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2095497 said:


> Especially if the wing is tweaked at all, there's times it'll tweak the middle as well.


Oh the wing is defiantly tweeked. New wing solves that problem though.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2095485 said:


> Before you do that, buy my plow, then use yours for parts. Or, buy mine, sell yours for $1290, and you'll be into mine for only $1,000 more than trying to rebuild your beat up one. If you buy one wing, you have to put new cutting edges on. $1500 +/- for a wing and cutting edges. Sell yours for $1200, and $1000 more you can have mine. Put the $1500 into a better plow.


I'm not totally against that but even if I buy new center section new pin and two new wings which come with cutting edge I'm into it for 22-2300 and I dont have to try to sell this one. Stuff on craigslist has been there a long time. Lack of snow nothing is moving and stuff is getting cheaper so Im waiting it out right now. Till the wing falls off any way:laughing:


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2095476 said:


> Seriously? 50 lbs fits in a 5 gal bucket nicely?


Yes right to the top. I do that instead of having bags in the back of my truck that get wet or I end up poking a hole in the bag.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Looks like another little band of snow is developing in front of the main one.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2095540 said:


> Yes right to the top. I do that instead of having bags in the back of my truck that get wet or I end up poking a hole in the bag.


So whats the point of buying bagged salt?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;2095542 said:


> Looks like another little band of snow is developing in front of the main one.


Back one is wrapping up though, I think it's just the moisture shooting forward.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2095548 said:


> Back one is wrapping up though, I think it's just the moisture shooting forward.


Haven't look but is it yhe dreaded no radar zone?


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2095547 said:


> So whats the point of buying bagged salt?


I don't use enough to justify buying bulk or have a place to keep bulk.


----------



## Camden

For those of you looking at the radar...that cell that looks like it went right over the top of me didn't drop a single flake.


----------



## TKLAWN

Camden;2095561 said:


> For those of you looking at the radar...that cell that looks like it went right over the top of me didn't drop a single flake.


Good to know...I was just wondering that.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;2095556 said:


> I don't use enough to justify buying bulk or have a place to keep bulk.


I will sell it to you by the ton with free pick up in LL


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2095556 said:


> I don't use enough to justify buying bulk or have a place to keep bulk.


I know but even buying a bobcat scoop and having them dump itover the buckets and then put the buckets in the truck.


----------



## qualitycut

Cruz is crushing it so far


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2095573 said:


> Cruz is crushing it so far


Skipping it this time. Watching blacklist. I'll switch over at 9


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2095575 said:


> Skipping it this time. Watching blacklist. I'll switch over at 9


Its called a dvr


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2095578 said:


> Its called a dvr


Honestly I forgot it was on or I could have done that

Everybody must be watching this place went silent


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2095573 said:


> Cruz is crushing it so far


No question about it, he's doing really well. He's my #2 guy and I think he could beat Hillary head-to-head.

Ben Carson is great as well but he doesn't have enough showmanship to gain support.

I loved Bush's zinger against Hillary..."she's going to split time between the White House and a courthouse". Awesome line but poorly executed because he stumbled through it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2095573 said:


> Cruz is crushing it so far


I'm glad you posted. I almost forgot to watch.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2095561 said:


> For those of you looking at the radar...that cell that looks like it went right over the top of me didn't drop a single flake.


Lammmmmmmme!


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2095583 said:


> No question about it, he's doing really well. He's my #2 guy and I think he could beat Hillary head-to-head.
> 
> Ben Carson is great as well but he doesn't have enough showmanship to gain support.
> 
> I loved Bush's zinger against Hillary..."she's going to split time between the White House and a courthouse". Awesome line but poorly executed because he stumbled through it.


Bush cant speak with out stumbling. Cant stand him.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;2095582 said:


> Honestly I forgot it was on or I could have done that
> 
> Everybody must be watching this place went silent


I'm trying to get the last 20% of my first brush pile burned down. Went in for dinner and the fire died out on me. Too much snow mixed in and the rest just wants to smolder.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2095584 said:


> I'm glad you posted. I almost forgot to watch.


Thats why i threw that out there. Figured everyone was staring at thier radars


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2095588 said:


> I'm trying to get the last 20% of my first brush pile burned down. Went in for dinner and the fire died out on me. Too much snow mixed in and the rest just wants to smolder.


Why didnt you order a keg and 3 ciders and throw us a party


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2095585 said:


> Lammmmmmmme!


And somehow i will end up with a inch of snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2095556 said:


> I don't use enough to justify buying bulk or have a place to keep bulk.


This is why I always just get the pallets too. However, looking online, getting a storage container (if my little tractor fits) I would have paid for the container and the amount of salt I used to far this year had I just had the container here.

10 buckets in the truck, 10 buckets stashed at my one townhomes, then 20 buckets filled, waiting in the storage container with the rest of the bulk and I would be set.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2095590 said:


> Why didnt you order a keg and 3 ciders and throw us a party


3 ciders.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2095540 said:


> Yes right to the top. I do that instead of having bags in the back of my truck that get wet or I end up poking a hole in the bag.


Sweet, thinking about buying a super sack and having the boys go to town filling buckets... Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The second pile will be a much better burn.

10' high, 10' wide, 70' long.

I'll start pulling that one apart tomorrow and restacking it. 

I'll burn it when the wind shifts. Today all the smoke went right to the neighbor's house that cafes about everything.

He was at the end of his drive 3-4 times watching me today. Surprised he didn't call the cops.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2095594 said:


> 3 ciders.


Oooo is your tolerance up?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2095597 said:


> Oooo is your tolerance up?


Probably not.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Trying to figure how much of a richard I wanna be and just let this pile smolder away tonight. 

The neighbor's will wake up in the middle of the night and smell skmoke, thinking their house is on fire.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2095593 said:


> This is why I always just get the pallets too. However, looking online, getting a storage container (if my little tractor fits) I would have paid for the container and the amount of salt I used to far this year had I just had the container here.
> 
> 10 buckets in the truck, 10 buckets stashed at my one townhomes, then 20 buckets filled, waiting in the storage container with the rest of the bulk and I would be set.


Why not just get started with bulk and get a tarp. I keep 50-60 tons under a big blue tarp and its fine. Make a few trips with your new dump and get a 4-5 ton pile going. Throw a tarp on it and your set.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;2095601 said:


> Why not just get started with bulk and get a tarp. I keep 50-60 tons under a big blue tarp and its fine. Make a few trips with your new dump and get a 4-5 ton pile going. Throw a tarp on it and your set.


I did this for years. I'd order an end dump drop it in a corner and tarp it. You could get those concrete blocks and make a small storage spot and throw a shelter on top of it from menards probably same price as a container but never have to worry about a height issue


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2095601 said:


> Why not just get started with bulk and get a tarp. I keep 50-60 tons under a big blue tarp and its fine. Make a few trips with your new dump and get a 4-5 ton pile going. Throw a tarp on it and your set.


Does it get kinda chunky? These tailgate spreaders are a little more sensitive than V-box.


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;2095568 said:


> I will sell it to you by the ton with free pick up in LL


I might have to take you up on that.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2095599 said:


> Trying to figure how much of a richard I wanna be and just let this pile smolder away tonight.
> 
> The neighbor's will wake up in the middle of the night and smell skmoke, thinking their house is on fire.


Let it smolder and light the other one any time you are not breaking any laws. There is snow on the ground.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2095608 said:


> Does it get kinda chunky? These tailgate spreaders are a little more sensitive than V-box.


Break it up. Doesnt it have a grate on the spreader? Take the chunks bring them home smash them up with the tractor


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2095583 said:


> No question about it, he's doing really well. He's my #2 guy and I think he could beat Hillary head-to-head.
> 
> Ben Carson is great as well but he doesn't have enough showmanship to gain support.
> 
> I loved Bush's zinger against Hillary..."she's going to split time between the White House and a courthouse". Awesome line but poorly executed because he stumbled through it.


Who's your #1 at this point? And Jeb is terrible... It's like his mouth is too fast for his brain... If he got the nomination we'd be screwed....


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2095608 said:


> Does it get kinda chunky? These tailgate spreaders are a little more sensitive than V-box.


I don't have an issue with it getting chunky. If it does around the edges your tractor bucket would take care of that in about 2 seconds.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2095613 said:


> Who's your #1 at this point? And Jeb is terrible... It's like his mouth is too fast for his brain... If he got the nomination we'd be screwed....


I bet he likes bernie


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2095613 said:


> Who's your #1 at this point? And Jeb is terrible... It's like his mouth is too fast for his brain... If he got the nomination we'd be screwed....


Trump
Rubio/Cruz keep flip flopping
I like Carson but he seems soft
I also liked carlee fioronia (sp?) but she's gonna be out she's dropped so far


----------



## SSS Inc.

This is fun.


----------



## SSS Inc.

FYI I put way too much Franks RedHot on my Jacks pizza.


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;2095613 said:


> Who's your #1 at this point? And Jeb is terrible... It's like his mouth is too fast for his brain... If he got the nomination we'd be screwed....


Trump is still my preferred candidate. I just think he's what this country needs. There's nothing wrong with running gov't as a business. It's okay to make money and to watch expenses. He gets it. I really believe our country would flourish under his leadership.



qualitycut;2095616 said:


> I bet he likes bernie


LOL - I'm rooting for Bernie to beat Hillary but he'd be a horrible president. Talk about a guy who has NO concept of fiscal responsibility...yikes!



Ranger620;2095618 said:


> Trump
> Rubio/Cruz keep flip flopping


Those are my top 3 also. Cruz and Trump seem stronger on immigration and national security and that's why Rubio doesn't exactly light my world on fire.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2095332 said:


> Yeah......


I have been lucky this year and most are paying on time or early. I do my monthly billing on the 25 and per push at the end of the month. just pulled $14,000.00 out of the bank to put in the safe......


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2095626 said:


> I have been lucky this year and most are paying on time or early. I do my monthly billing on the 25 and per push at the end of the month. just pulled $14,000.00 out of the bank to put in the safe......


Nice........


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;2095625 said:


> Trump is still my preferred candidate. I just think he's what this country needs. There's nothing wrong with running gov't as a business. It's okay to make money and to watch expenses. He gets it. I really believe our country would flourish under his leadership.
> 
> LOL - I'm rooting for Bernie to beat Hillary but he'd be a horrible president. Talk about a guy who has NO concept of fiscal responsibility...yikes!
> 
> Those are my top 3 also. Cruz and Trump seem stronger on immigration and national security and that's why Rubio doesn't exactly light my world on fire.


If trump runs with Cruz or Rubio as the vice pres I think he can pull it off. If he chooses a business partner I think it will hurt him. He needs to pick a political person as a running mate


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;2095630 said:


> If trump runs with Cruz or Rubio as the vice pres I think he can pull it off. If he chooses a business partner I think it will hurt him. He needs to pick a political person as a running mate


Trump/Cruz!ussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflag


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2095632 said:


> Trump/Cruz!ussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflag


Yea they need to lay off the insults on each other too.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;2095632 said:


> Trump/Cruz!ussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflag


The only problem I see with it is if Cruz or whoever just uses it as a stepping stone to run against trump on the second term


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ThT first band has shrunk, but intensified slightly. Should be to me shortly.

Wind is changing. Coming more out of the north now, not the east souch.

Now my MIl is getting the smoke.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2095637 said:


> ThT first band has shrunk, but intensified slightly. Should be to me shortly.
> 
> Wind is changing. Coming more out of the north now, not the east souch.
> 
> Now my MIl is getting the smoke.


Just looked at radar saw the second band has all but disappeared first band looks minimal at best


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2095625 said:


> Trump is still my preferred candidate. I just think he's what this country needs. There's nothing wrong with running gov't as a business. It's okay to make money and to watch expenses. He gets it. I really believe our country would flourish under his leadership.
> 
> LOL - I'm rooting for Bernie to beat Hillary but he'd be a horrible president. Talk about a guy who has NO concept of fiscal responsibility...yikes!
> 
> Those are my top 3 also. Cruz and Trump seem stronger on immigration and national security and that's why Rubio doesn't exactly light my world on fire.


I figured... Like most of us on here... haha

Thinking a Trump/Cruz ticket might be interesting as was hinted at a little while back...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2095630 said:


> If trump runs with Cruz or Rubio as the vice pres I think he can pull it off. If he chooses a business partner I think it will hurt him. He needs to pick a political person as a running mate


Agreed......


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2095637 said:


> ThT first band has shrunk, but intensified slightly. Should be to me shortly.
> 
> Wind is changing. Coming more out of the north now, not the east souch.
> 
> Now my MIl is getting the smoke.


Better go put it out now


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2095632 said:


> Trump/Cruz!ussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflag


Haha I see my thought was already addressed


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;2095636 said:


> The only problem I see with it is if Cruz or whoever just uses it as a stepping stone to run against trump on the second term


Not happening.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2095637 said:


> ThT first band has shrunk, but intensified slightly. Should be to me shortly.
> 
> Wind is changing. Coming more out of the north now, not the east souch.
> 
> Now my MIl is getting the smoke.


Thanks for keeping this weather related. Lots of political rhetoric going on right now.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;2095646 said:


> Not happening.


I just don't trust politicians. Trump/Cruz would work just Leary of politicians


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;2095636 said:


> The only problem I see with it is if Cruz or whoever just uses it as a stepping stone to run against trump on the second term


If a Trump/Cruz ticket is successful he'll be able to write his ticket to the White House in 2024 after Donald is done.


----------



## ryde307

Back to the bucket thing. We used bulk in buckets for walks for awhile. We would fill our box and then take the spinner off and fill buckets. It was pretty easy. A 5 gallon bucket fits around 45 pounds pretty easy. If someone wants to try this I have 75 buckets or so and a bulk pile with a mix of straight salt, Northern salt, and clearing. I'm sure we could work something out.


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;2095649 said:


> If a Trump/Cruz ticket is successful he'll be able to write his ticket to the White House in 2024 after Donald is done.


I agree...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Little more than a smolder now that I wanted to go to bed.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

How much I have left out of this first pile.....


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2095653 said:


> Little more than a smolder now that I wanted to go to bed.


Better keep adding now!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2095656 said:


> Better keep adding now!


I'm here to the end now. About an hour.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2095649 said:


> If a Trump/Cruz ticket is successful he'll be able to write his ticket to the White House in 2024 after Donald is done.


Absolutely...


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2095650 said:


> Back to the bucket thing. We used bulk in buckets for walks for awhile. We would fill our box and then take the spinner off and fill buckets. It was pretty easy. A 5 gallon bucket fits around 45 pounds pretty easy. If someone wants to try this I have 75 buckets or so and a bulk pile with a mix of straight salt, Northern salt, and clearing. I'm sure we could work something out.


Hmmm... I'll text you tomorrow


----------



## qualitycut

I dont think i will even see a flake of snow.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2095662 said:


> I dont think i will even see a flake of snow.


Looking at radar I doubt I will either at this point


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2095662 said:


> I dont think i will even see a flake of snow.


Nothing here and that first wave had solid blue right on top of me.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2095667 said:


> Nothing here and that first wave had solid blue right on top of me.


And its starting to skirt north a bit. Surprised nothing fell. Must be really dry air


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2095670 said:


> And its starting to skirt north a bit. Surprised nothing fell. Must be really dry air


Yeah, only like 80% humidity... Must all be drying up as it falls...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Couple 13/14 flakes on 169 in Plymouth


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I was going to say it's snowing here, but the wind has shifted again, and it's just ash falling.


----------



## Camden

Took a shower, came out and I have snow falling. If it keeps up like this I'll need to hit sidewalks in the morning.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2095676 said:


> Took a shower, came out and I have snow falling. If it keeps up like this I'll need to hit sidewalks in the morning.


Not sure it's going to keep up unfortunately...


----------



## Camden

I have roughly 1/32". There's a cell just to the west that looks to be getting bigger and it might make things interesting.


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;2095636 said:


> The only problem I see with it is if Cruz or whoever just uses it as a stepping stone to run against trump on the second term


I'm sure they protect that quite well when they offer the spot....

Oops there I go again acting like a know it all...:laughing:


----------



## Deershack

This wont happen but a perfect ticket would be Carson and Carley ( in either order). It would take both the race and gender cards off the table and the Dems would be pulling their hair out wondering what to run on since all their issues would be gone.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Sweet 15" of ice on Mille lacs. Guess I'll be going there next week


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Time to get some salt shook it looks like.


----------



## SnowGuy73

22° breezy, snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So far a wasted trip. Both banks are still just wet.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

2 more weeks and I should be able to fill the truck for less than $40.

$1.60 this morning at Sam's.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2095704 said:


> Time to get some salt shook it looks like.


Just got done. Mcd's has had me salt more this year than the last 3 and I have only done it 2 times......


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2095712 said:


> So far a wasted trip. Both banks are still just wet.


Better keep driving and pick up your spreader.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2095717 said:


> Better keep driving and pick up your spreader.


Gotta stop and blow some sidewalks here in WBL. Wake up the old people with the backpack blower.

Then another site check in Forest Lake that I didn't salt last time. Probably salt it this time, at least cover my gas for today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TK - remember when you said you don't like using backpack blowers in the cold cause stuff breaks??


----------



## cbservicesllc

I think it snowed here?


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2095721 said:


> TK - remember when you said you don't like using backpack blowers in the cold cause stuff breaks??


I do, what the heck happened there?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2095424 said:


> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1644587319127835&id=100007297472841
> 
> Bad ass...


If you didn't notice that's on france. Europe area always has way cooler cafe than us


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;2095734 said:


> If you didn't notice that's on france. Europe area always has way cooler cafe than us


I bet it's from Quebec Canada. They have a large French speaking population.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2095727 said:


> I do, what the heck happened there?


I suppose blowing the air through @ 180 mph cooled the tube even more. Then I threw it over the side of the pickup railing, bouncing the plastic part and wha-la.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2095741 said:


> I bet it's from Quebec Canada. They have a large French speaking population.


I would agree. The Canadians have cool a$$ shiz-nit.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You guys have decent access to ClearLane this year? Or no?

If no one wants to share what they are paying / ton publicly. Someone mind pming me?


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2095756 said:


> I suppose blowing the air through @ 180 mph cooled the tube even more. Then I threw it over the side of the pickup railing, bouncing the plastic part and wha-la.


That's funny.................. It doesn't get any colder than the air temp......

But like always what do I know. I'm just a stupid know it all home owner.


----------



## Bill1090

Headed northbound.


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;2095780 said:


> Headed northbound.


Decided to go to the expo?


----------



## Green Grass

Looks like I have the boss for the day


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2095774 said:


> That's funny.................. It doesn't get any colder than the air temp......
> 
> But like always what do I know. I'm just a stupid know it all home owner.


Dont have to be a richard about it.


----------



## ryde307

Lwnmwr US Salt sells their own version of clearlane. I think around $89 a ton.


----------



## djagusch

Doughboy12;2095774 said:


> That's funny.................. It doesn't get any colder than the air temp......
> 
> But like always what do I know. I'm just a stupid know it all home owner.


For someone so smart you'd think you'd be employable!


----------



## Doughboy12

djagusch;2095810 said:


> For someone so smart you'd think you'd be employable!


I know right.......


----------



## TKLAWN

So I take it cityguy must have given up or got banned at work again?


----------



## Ranger620

ryde307;2095805 said:


> Lwnmwr US Salt sells their own version of clearlane. I think around $89 a ton.


Regular salt is $89
Open road is $106
Clearlane is $112


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2095819 said:


> So I take it cityguy must have given up or got banned at work again?


Well if you were not so mean to him.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2095831 said:


> Well if you were not so mean to him.


I know, just call me mr sandpaper lol!


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2095844 said:


> I know, just call me mr sandpaper lol!


Lol..........


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;2095793 said:


> Decided to go to the expo?


Yeah. Decided I wanted to look at some new toys.


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;2095849 said:


> Yeah. Decided I wanted to look at some new toys.


Have fun........
Might stop on my way through town too.


----------



## IDST

I'm here! Anyone else


----------



## cbservicesllc

jagext;2095864 said:


> I'm here! Anyone else


I'm in a session till 1130


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm in Buffalo!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;2095741 said:


> I bet it's from Quebec Canada. They have a large French speaking population.


I didn't even think of that. It's such and odd ball tractor I figured it maybe from across the pond


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hmmm. Boss 1100 spreader with RT3 hitch for 1800. What to do what to do


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2095873 said:


> Hmmm. Boss 1100 spreader with RT3 hitch for 1800. What to do what to do


Look up the one in Hammond WI


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green grass checking out toros


----------



## Bill1090

jagext;2095864 said:


> I'm here! Anyone else


I'm here. Lost


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;2095882 said:


> I'm here. Lost


It's okay... it's the big city, we understand


----------



## Bill1090

I mean in the show


----------



## IDST

Where you at Bill, green?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;2095886 said:


> I mean in the show


Just had to get a little ribbing in... :waving:


----------



## albhb3

if anybody is going south of Owatonna today it was slick on 35 a few in the ditch, rollovers. Hell even the semi decided it wanted to take a step sideways a few times, 2 words pucker factor.


----------



## Bill1090

By John deere. Wearing a orange shirt


----------



## Green Grass

jagext;2095864 said:


> I'm here! Anyone else


I was.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2095898 said:


> I was.....


Was it worth the $5?


----------



## Bill1090

And back at the truck...


----------



## qualitycut

Seen the laziest garbage guy ever 1 bag waa next to a garbage can. Took 3 min to get the bag then lifted the bag into truck fell and broke all over lol


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2095904 said:


> And back at the truck...


Sounds like the trip was worth it lol


----------



## IDST

I think I have the only Viking hat on with a big beard
6513081499


----------



## IDST

I got two Kenwood radios coming out of the deal. Worth it for me


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2095904 said:


> And back at the truck...


Tried to tell ya.... 

At least stop at TI on the way back, try to make the trip worth while.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2095921 said:


> Tried to tell ya....
> 
> At least stop at TI on the way back, try to make the trip worth while.


Or stop at the sportsman show in st paul then head to the kod at 330


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Well I just made a ton of money potentially by coming here and hooking up with a mulch supplier. I don't have to pay $40 a yard any more


----------



## albhb3

so how low is the market gonna go this time since the fun moneys gone


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2095930 said:


> Well I just made a ton of money potentially by coming here and hooking up with a mulch supplier. I don't have to pay $40 a yard any more


40 a yard? For what?


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2095901 said:


> Was it worth the $5?


Hard to go wrong for $5 my daughter ate more than that in free popcorn


----------



## ryde307

I was there. Met Neige from this site.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2095907 said:


> Sounds like the trip was worth it lol


Kinda. Got to see a lot of machines that the dealers by me never have set up.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2095937 said:


> Hard to go wrong for $5 my daughter ate more than that in free popcorn


Hahahahaha


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2095935 said:


> 40 a yard? For what?


MULCH. I did say mulch supplier


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ring lawn care was there. He hardly posts on here anymore


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2095948 said:


> MULCH. I did say mulch supplier


I think he meant what type of mulch... I assume you meant dyed


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2095950 said:


> Ring lawn care was there. He hardly posts on here anymore


I saw some of his guys, didn't see him


----------



## NorthernProServ

jimslawnsnow;2095950 said:


> Ring lawn care was there. He hardly posts on here anymore


I was there, WATCHING ALL OF YOU......

Hahaha!

J/k!!!!


----------



## Bill1090

Lunch at 5 guys.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2095948 said:


> MULCH. I did say mulch supplier


No cafe. What kind


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2095952 said:


> I think he meant what type of mulch... I assume you meant dyed


All types. I got 67 yards of cedar non dyed from local supplier a few years ago. No price break. 40 a yard even for that. I can get the same for almost a 1/3rd of price delivered. What a rip off. About 1/2 price for dyed. I should be able to do alot more mulch work while I can charge what others will pay at the yard for it or the homeowners will pay at the yard


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2095957 said:


> No cafe. What kind


See below your post and above this one


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2095954 said:


> I saw some of his guys, didn't see him


I saw an older guy, just assumed it was him. I think I saw 4 guys with ring clothes on?


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2095963 said:


> I saw an older guy, just assumed it was him. I think I saw 4 guys with ring clothes on?


I think I saw him as well at the Toro booth.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2095958 said:


> All types. I got 67 yards of cedar non dyed from local supplier a few years ago. No price break. 40 a yard even for that. I can get the same for almost a 1/3rd of price delivered. What a rip off. About 1/2 price for dyed. I should be able to do alot more mulch work while I can charge what others will pay at the yard for it or the homeowners will pay at the yard


You mean hardwood? Cause I'm pretty sure you're not getting true Cedar for 1/3 the price of $40/yard.

Are you using code to say you hooked up with the supplier FROM Cedar??

Usually dyed material is dyed hardwood. I don't know of anyone that sells dyed Cedar.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2095969 said:


> You mean hardwood? Cause I'm pretty sure you're not getting true Cedar for 1/3 the price of $40/yard.
> 
> Are you using code to say you hooked up with the supplier FROM Cedar??
> 
> Usually dyed material is dyed hardwood. I don't know of anyone that sells dyed Cedar.


I'm sure she said the non dyed was cedar and the dyed is hardwood. I'll have to look at the paper. This wholesale price pretty much. Not like the nurseries or wherever get it from the supplier or a middle man.

Not sure about a supplier from cedar?

They had about 12 different types of mulch.


----------



## Drakeslayer

You mean hardwood? Cause I'm pretty sure you're not getting true Cedar for 1/3 the price of $40/yard.

This!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2095971 said:


> I'm sure she said the non dyed was cedar and the dyed is hardwood. I'll have to look at the paper. This wholesale price pretty much. Not like the nurseries or wherever get it from the supplier or a middle man.
> 
> Not sure about a supplier from cedar?
> 
> They had about 12 different types of mulch.


You were talking to either The Mulch Store, Central Wood Products (most likely) or there are a couple of other places.

The non-dyed is just Hardwood. They used Hardwood for the dyed, and then you can get Western Red Cedar.

Central Wood Products is about 15 miles straight west of my house, and yeah, if you need 80 yards at a time, have them bring it in.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2095976 said:


> You were talking to either The Mulch Store, Central Wood Products (most likely) or there are a couple of other places.
> 
> The non-dyed is just Hardwood. They used Hardwood for the dyed, and then you can get Western Red Cedar.
> 
> Central Wood Products is about 15 miles straight west of my house, and yeah, if you need 80 yards at a time, have them bring it in.


The mulch store is expensive.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;2095982 said:


> The mulch store is expensive.


It could have been Ceres or S and S Tree.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2095984 said:


> It could have been Ceres or S and S Tree.


I knew S&S, but not the other one. Pretty sure I've seen Central (Rivard Companies) there before too.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2095976 said:


> You were talking to either The Mulch Store, Central Wood Products (most likely) or there are a couple of other places.
> 
> The non-dyed is just Hardwood. They used Hardwood for the dyed, and then you can get Western Red Cedar.
> 
> Central Wood Products is about 15 miles straight west of my house, and yeah, if you need 80 yards at a time, have them bring it in.


I'm aware the dyed is hardwood


----------



## Drakeslayer

jimslawnsnow;2095997 said:


> I'm aware the dyed is hardwood


Did you figure out which company you talked to? Or are you keeping it a secret?


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2095984 said:


> It could have been Ceres or S and S Tree.


S an s is 25 or so a yard picked up. Its a cluster cafe though. Have to call make sure someone is there to load yada yada.


----------



## Greenery

Wait, what Dick sells mulch?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Drakeslayer;2096003 said:


> Did you figure out which company you talked to? Or are you keeping it a secret?


They said they don't deliver much to the metro. I'm not home yet to look at the price sheet and info


----------



## cbservicesllc

I know Sylva was there too


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2095798 said:


> Looks like I have the boss for the day


That's not the wife.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Drakeslayer;2096003 said:


> Did you figure out which company you talked to? Or are you keeping it a secret?


I talked with Carrie from golden valley.

If anyone wants the info. Pm me or text for those who have my number


----------



## jimslawnsnow

No snow in the 10 day. Great! Not!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2096037 said:


> That's not the wife.


You're alive......


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2096037 said:


> That's not the wife.


Like I said the boss


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2096052 said:


> Like I said the boss


I do know its true. They all run the house.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2096023 said:


> I know Sylva was there too


That's probably it.......


----------



## Bill1090

Anyone see the bagger UFC had on the back of that Exmark stander? Kinda a neat thing.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;2096076 said:


> Anyone see the bagger UFC had on the back of that Exmark stander? Kinda a neat thing.


Yeah, Red Magic I think? Looked like it would work well.


----------



## Green Grass

Bill1090;2096076 said:


> Anyone see the bagger UFC had on the back of that Exmark stander? Kinda a neat thing.


Yeah they had it specially designed and built for them


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2096076 said:


> Anyone see the bagger UFC had on the back of that Exmark stander? Kinda a neat thing.


Posted it a while back. Been in production for over a year


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2096089 said:


> Posted it a while back. Been in production for over a year


Must've missed that.


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;2096088 said:


> Yeah they had it specially designed and built for them


Not true. Guy is a dealer out of Albert Lea and designed if himself, he's just trying to market it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Not much really new at the trade show this year. Made me sleep the rest of the afternoon away


----------



## Drakeslayer

Polarismalibu;2096126 said:


> Not much really new at the trade show this year. Made me sleep the rest of the afternoon away


Did you see that giant B+B tree? You would have to dig the hole with an excavator.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

ex employee's GF in jail on 2 counts of theft


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;2096129 said:


> Did you see that giant B+B tree? You would have to dig the hole with an excavator.


Weren't they the one's with the video using two backhoes to move a tree?


----------



## qualitycut

Camden tried the tacos again no pico 10x better


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;2096143 said:


> Weren't they the one's with the video using two backhoes to move a tree?


I didn't stop, just remember thinking if we planted that it would cost a lot.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2096146 said:


> Camden tried the tacos again no pico 10x better


I'm home alone this weekend...I might have to make a trip over there during the football games. Heck, I might go right now.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2095958 said:


> All types. I got 67 yards of cedar non dyed from local supplier a few years ago. No price break. 40 a yard even for that. I can get the same for almost a 1/3rd of price delivered. What a rip off. About 1/2 price for dyed. I should be able to do alot more mulch work while I can charge what others will pay at the yard for it or the homeowners will pay at the yard


I get non dyed hardwood for 25 a yard, dyed for 40 a yard


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2096045 said:


> You're alive......


I am good with that, gives me a chance to finish repairs and move snow......


----------



## SSS Inc.

Now I remember why I don't go on LawnSite. 

#sleepy


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2096167 said:


> Now I remember why I don't go on LawnSite.
> 
> #sleepy


Whats lawnsite lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2096126 said:


> Not much really new at the trade show this year. Made me sleep the rest of the afternoon away


Yeah, crashed myself at 4 on the couch. Just woke up. This sucks.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2096159 said:


> I'm home alone this weekend...I might have to make a trip over there during the football games. Heck, I might go right now.


KoD has tacos?


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2096185 said:


> KoD has tacos?


Cowboy Jacks


----------



## SSS Inc.

Curling is on at 9:00. YES! From Eveleth to boot!


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2096197 said:


> Curling is on at 9:00. YES! From Eveleth to boot!


Soon to be Chaska!!!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2096185 said:


> KoD has tacos?


They have a different kind


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2096208 said:


> They have a different kind


I had no idea he was referring to King of Diamonds until you wrote this. I thought it was an acronym for another eating establishment.


----------



## Ranger620

Wild have hit their typical mid season slump. No need to start watching them again for another month. Blanked by a rookie goal tender says it all


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;2096212 said:


> I had no idea he was referring to King of Diamonds until you wrote this. I thought it was an acronym for another eating establishment.


If you have enough money they might let you eat there


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Finally past my kidney stone


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Accu has a 40 in thier forcast. Thier long range hasn't been too far off this year for temps and precip. Precip amounts yes, it seems like we get some sort of precip within a day or two in the long range forcast


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;2096230 said:


> Finally past my kidney stone


All I can picture is the Seinfeld episode at the Circus...I think.


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;2096223 said:


> Wild have hit their typical mid season slump. No need to start watching them again for another month. Blanked by a rookie goal tender says it all


They're tough to watch. So much talent and so little offense.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;2096235 said:


> All I can picture is the Seinfeld episode at the Circus...I think.


It's actually backwards from that. I didn't really feel much when any of them came out. Now when they enter the track from the kidney to the bladder will make you feel like you're dieing.


----------



## ultimate plow

I see theres some trump lovers in here. LOL.


----------



## Camden

ultimate plow;2096241 said:


> I see theres some trump lovers in here. LOL.


I really hope Bernie gets the nomination. I don't think he'd win his own state.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2096181 said:


> Yeah, crashed myself at 4 on the couch. Just woke up. This sucks.


Yep I'll be up most of the night. I was just getting back in schedule.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;2096129 said:


> Did you see that giant B+B tree? You would have to dig the hole with an excavator.


Yeah that would suck to put in.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2096274 said:


> Yep I'll be up most of the night. I was just getting back in schedule.


Screwed up again today. Out cold at 5 pm.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2096278 said:


> Screwed up again today. Out cold at 5 pm.


Dang that sucks!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Just got pulled over for my stock headlights. Cafing Rogers cops are jerks


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

3 am. I suppose it's time to try to get some sleep.


----------



## banonea

7 here....

Forgot to put the skid loader away last night and didn't plug it in. 

Get to see ho good it will start when cold. don't think I will risk damage and just plug it in for a while then start and put away this afternoon.......


----------



## albhb3

Camden;2096269 said:


> I really hope Bernie gets the nomination. I don't think he'd win his own state.


It doesn't matter were all cafed anyway. I really would like to see the DOW hit about 6000


----------



## albhb3

Ranger620;2096223 said:


> Wild have hit their typical mid season slump. No need to start watching them again for another month. Blanked by a rookie goal tender says it all


what to you expect its a mn sports team another 1 and done season


----------



## banonea

I know a lot of people are looking at boss spreaders. might be worth a call and check on shipping or a nice little road trip.....

http://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/grd/5369196476.html


----------



## banonea

here is another complete. looks like it mounts to the front plow mounts. no clue if this is a good price or not.......

http://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/grd/5360876578.html


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2096344 said:


> here is another complete. looks like it mounts to the front plow mounts. no clue if this is a good price or not.......
> 
> http://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/grd/5360876578.html


Pretty old. Old style hitch. New ones you can get around 2k and one person can install and remove


----------



## Doughboy12

Any lurkers in here plow in the Garrison area?
PM me...I know of a road that needs a to be covered in March and someone possibly for next year.


----------



## qualitycut

Weird nws says no snow for 2 weeks and now possibly 2 on Tuesday Wednesday


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2096394 said:


> Weird nws says no snow for 2 weeks and now possibly 2 on Tuesday Wednesday


Trying to make a statement that it won't snow for two weeks is crazy. This stuff changes daily.


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea;2096340 said:


> I know a lot of people are looking at boss spreaders. might be worth a call and check on shipping or a nice little road trip.....
> 
> http://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/grd/5369196476.html


By the time you buy the hitch mount, the controller, and wiring you might as well buy a new one


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;2096340 said:


> I know a lot of people are looking at boss spreaders. might be worth a call and check on shipping or a nice little road trip.....
> 
> http://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/grd/5369196476.html


WAY too much without controller and hitch.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;2096344 said:


> here is another complete. looks like it mounts to the front plow mounts. no clue if this is a good price or not.......
> 
> http://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/grd/5360876578.html


I just paid $2,000, didn't drive 800 miles and have new with warranty.

Not to mention mine's wireless so you don't have to wire it to a truck.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2096419 said:


> Trying to make a statement that it won't snow for two weeks is crazy. This stuff changes daily.


I know. Thats what im saying


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;2096419 said:


> Trying to make a statement that it won't snow for two weeks is crazy. This stuff changes daily.


Vida con adequation....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2096394 said:


> Weird nws says no snow for 2 weeks and now possibly 2 on Tuesday Wednesday


Forecast discussion says only minor chances of minor accumulation.

I guess the thing that bugs me is their terminology. Minor accumulation to me would be <1/2". To NWS, minor is anything less than 2" it seems.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2096440 said:


> I just paid $2,000, didn't drive 800 miles and have new with warranty.
> 
> Not to mention mine's wireless so you don't have to wire it to a truck.


I'm sure you mentioned it but what did you end up getting? A tailgate spreader with an auger/vibrator?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2096448 said:


> I'm sure you mentioned it but what did you end up getting? A tailgate spreader with an auger/vibrator?


Boss TGS 1100. No vibrator, used for bagged salt. Same as CB Services got a couple weeks ago, basically the same as the guys running the Western 1000.

They are wireless, run off a key fob so you can just slide it into your hitch and plug it into the 7way trailer plug at the back of the truck.

The ones with a Vibrator or Paddle, like the Boss TGS 800, you need to run a separate power and ground to the back of the truck, the dual motors draw too much power, and now that spreader is married to that truck.

I'm literally spreading about 500 lbs of salt per storm on my zero tolerance accounts, so to get a V-box is not worth it right now.

My new focus.will be to get a storage container onsite and get some bulk hauled in once some more receivables come in this month. Then I'll do the bucket deal.


----------



## Camden

Yeah, I definitely wish I could slip my big tailgate spreader into different vehicles. I can see why that would be a good thing for you.


----------



## unit28

My gfs metgen says Wednesday for snow ,
My maps say west for location


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2096451 said:


> Boss TGS 1100. No vibrator, used for bagged salt. Same as CB Services got a couple weeks ago, basically the same as the guys running the Western 1000.
> 
> They are wireless, run off a key fob so you can just slide it into your hitch and plug it into the 7way trailer plug at the back of the truck.
> 
> The ones with a Vibrator or Paddle, like the Boss TGS 800, you need to run a separate power and ground to the back of the truck, the dual motors draw too much power, and now that spreader is married to that truck.
> 
> I'm literally spreading about 500 lbs of salt per storm on my zero tolerance accounts, so to get a V-box is not worth it right now.
> 
> My new focus.will be to get a storage container onsite and get some bulk hauled in once some more receivables come in this month. Then I'll do the bucket deal.


Sounds efficient and practical


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2096455 said:


> Yeah, I definitely wish I could slip my big tailgate spreader into different vehicles. I can see why that would be a good thing for you.


Yeah, a decent walk behind spreader works for me, except for the larger calls I get periodically. Biggest reason I went this route.

I'm sure some would have kept using the walk behind spreader and used the $2,000 towards a storage container to get bulk rolling first, but 6/one, half dozen the other.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2096451 said:


> Boss TGS 1100. No vibrator, used for bagged salt. Same as CB Services got a couple weeks ago, basically the same as the guys running the Western 1000.
> 
> They are wireless, run off a key fob so you can just slide it into your hitch and plug it into the 7way trailer plug at the back of the truck.
> 
> The ones with a Vibrator or Paddle, like the Boss TGS 800, you need to run a separate power and ground to the back of the truck, the dual motors draw too much power, and now that spreader is married to that truck.
> 
> I'm literally spreading about 500 lbs of salt per storm on my zero tolerance accounts, so to get a V-box is not worth it right now.
> 
> My new focus.will be to get a storage container onsite and get some bulk hauled in once some more receivables come in this month. Then I'll do the bucket deal.


Would one of those car canopy thing from menards work for storing salt?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2096440 said:


> I just paid $2,000, didn't drive 800 miles and have new with warranty.
> 
> Not to mention mine's wireless so you don't have to wire it to a truck.


This......


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2096455 said:


> Yeah, I definitely wish I could slip my big tailgate spreader into different vehicles. I can see why that would be a good thing for you.


It is nice... The other day I needed to meet djagusch to buy his forks and I got a salting call as I left the office... My brother in law hooked up the spreader to his truck in 2 minutes and was off...

You could actually probably buy the wireless kit from Snowplows Plus and wire it to your spreader


----------



## TKLAWN

Waconia vs Edina

Hopefully we keep it within 10.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We're gonna be @ Treasure Island tonight if anyone wants to play some cards.


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;2096495 said:


> Waconia vs Edina
> 
> Hopefully we keep it within 10.


You can do it.


----------



## andy34

Do you guys know if there is a kit to convert a gas vbox to a wireless controller?


----------



## djagusch

andy34;2096525 said:


> Do you guys know if there is a kit to convert a gas vbox to a wireless controller?


Yes call snow plow plus. Or look on their website


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2096501 said:


> We're gonna be @ Treasure Island tonight if anyone wants to play some cards.


What time, wife and i are thinking about heading up tonight


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;2096561 said:


> What time, wife and i are thinking about heading up tonight


Probably around 7.


----------



## banonea

Think i got my hd fixed now. I had a loose control arm. Also noticed it was leaking oil ware it shouldn't, didnt know it had a oil cooler and the lines were leaking. Had to jack the motor and remove the motor mount to replace it, and the motor mount fell apart in my hand.......that would explain the funny noise i couldnt find. Got it all done and sounds good. Next is thw sand truck, need to clean all the wires to the electric motor, then the coils in my silver plow truck.........never ending.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2096562 said:


> Probably around 7.


K i will shoot you a message when we get there. Planning on dinner first then play.


----------



## Deershack

Just a thought, but has anyone looked into getting a used grain auger to load a container with salt. Would seem to be faster then a skid and do a better job.


----------



## qualitycut

Deershack;2096589 said:


> Just a thought, but has anyone looked into getting a used grain auger to load a container with salt. Would seem to be faster then a skid and do a better job.


But most have a skid and use it year around. That would get used in the winter a bit and wouldnt really do much imo


----------



## Camden

Deershack;2096589 said:


> Just a thought, but has anyone looked into getting a used grain auger to load a container with salt. Would seem to be faster then a skid and do a better job.


I kicked that idea around and here's what I couldn't wrap my head around: What do you power the auger with? (Apparently electric ones can't handle the weight of salt) And how do you load the hopper of the auger? You would need a loader. Well, if you have a loader why not just load your spreader with that??? Maybe I overthought it but I came to the conclusion my best option for bulk salt was to buy it in super sacks.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Deershack;2096589 said:


> Just a thought, but has anyone looked into getting a used grain auger to load a container with salt. Would seem to be faster then a skid and do a better job.


They are fairly slow. All of the salt wouldn't won't come out. In freeze thaw cycles it'll freeze. Plus you'd need to figure out a way for it to stay dry. Water, especially a year like this has a way of finding itself inside.

Probably be better off finding a rubber belt conveyor


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;2096527 said:


> Yes call snow plow plus. Or look on their website


Yes, agreed... Dave can get you a solution


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;2096572 said:


> K i will shoot you a message when we get there. Planning on dinner first then play.


Same, we're gonna hit up the buffet.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2096604 said:


> They are fairly slow. All of the salt wouldn't won't come out. In freeze thaw cycles it'll freeze. Plus you'd need to figure out a way for it to stay dry. Water, especially a year like this has a way of finding itself inside.
> 
> Probably be better off finding a rubber belt conveyor


I saw in another thread where a guy used a small conveyer to load his salt truck... just shoveled it from the pile into the little hopper...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

For you guys with PS4, Hustle Kings is pretty good, and free, if you like to play pool.


----------



## ryde307

To the whole salt thing we have tried all sorts of ideas and thought of 1000 other. I think most (us included) over think it. If you have a way to load and solid ground put it on the ground with a tarp. Cheap can move and easy to adjust size. I also really like containers for smaller amounts. Containers if stored on site need to be moved though. Most tow companies will do it for you but it has a cost. With the spreaders and with storage think of where you are heading with business also. We would get what we needed now and would outgrow or need to add and upgrade the next season. Easier to buy once and grow into things.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2096633 said:


> To the whole salt thing we have tried all sorts of ideas and thought of 1000 other. I think most (us included) over think it. If you have a way to load and solid ground put it on the ground with a tarp. Cheap can move and easy to adjust size. I also really like containers for smaller amounts. Containers if stored on site need to be moved though. Most tow companies will do it for you but it has a cost. With the spreaders and with storage think of where you are heading with business also. We would get what we needed now and would outgrow or need to add and upgrade the next season. Easier to buy once and grow into things.


I don't see much more growth in it honestly with salt in my area. Once you get north of Hugo, the only time people call for salt is when it's glare ice. It's nearly impossible to get people to pay for it then.

I did my Famous Dave's one time last year, had about 1/3" of ice / hardpack. Completely coated the lot, THICK and charged him $100. Took a loss on the deal for various reasons, and he threw a fit and said I over charged.

I just don't see much more growth at this time. Trying to even get my apartments to do the drive lanes for $75-100 and they balk.


----------



## ryde307

I understand service areas area slot different. It wasn't directed at you just thinking out loud. Sharing mistakes we made.

Played poker at Canterbury till 2am last night. Wish I could make it to Ti.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

ryde307;2096633 said:


> To the whole salt thing we have tried all sorts of ideas and thought of 1000 other. I think most (us included) over think it. If you have a way to load and solid ground put it on the ground with a tarp. Cheap can move and easy to adjust size. I also really like containers for smaller amounts. Containers if stored on site need to be moved though. Most tow companies will do it for you but it has a cost. With the spreaders and with storage think of where you are heading with business also. We would get what we needed now and would outgrow or need to add and upgrade the next season. Easier to buy once and grow into things.


The problem with bulk for guys like me, lwnmwrman and I think cb and tk have tailgate spreaders is if you use a skid, Toolcat or tractor, the bucket is too big so you still need to shovel by hand. Last year I used super sacks. It was a pain bucketing it out with a 5 gallon pail, not to mention getting it in the back of the truck with a spreader that's not easy to take off and put back on. It might be better with the 550 and flip down side, plus have a spreader that attaches in seconds with one guy. Salt is a pain for many. I'm about to just include it in the bid as free like bano and see what happens with new clients. I'm like lwnmwrman, people hate to pay for it, and the ones who like salt have contractor for ever and don't care to change


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2096612 said:


> Same, we're gonna hit up the buffet.


that's what we do, I like the salad bar... Leaving out shortly. you wont miss me, got the lime green bandanna on......Thumbs Up


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2096646 said:


> The problem with bulk for guys like me, lwnmwrman and I think cb and tk have tailgate spreaders is if you use a skid, Toolcat or tractor, the bucket is too big so you still need to shovel by hand. Last year I used super sacks. It was a pain bucketing it out with a 5 gallon pail, not to mention getting it in the back of the truck with a spreader that's not easy to take off and put back on. It might be better with the 550 and flip down side, plus have a spreader that attaches in seconds with one guy. Salt is a pain for many.* I'm about to just include it in the bid as free like bano and see what happens with new clients*. I'm like lwnmwrman, people hate to pay for it, and the ones who like salt have contractor for ever and don't care to change


First application only is free, pay for it after that. once people see what their lot can look like for a little extra they don't mind. I have spread for my MCD'S more this year than in the past and they NEVER would let us.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Going out of town Feb. 5th - 10th, just booked it yesterday.

Checked Accu. today and they have snow 4 of the 6 days....I swear it just changed after I booked my trip!


----------



## qualitycut

Mn dot was throwing salt.


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;2096652 said:


> that's what we do, I like the salad bar... Leaving out shortly. you wont miss me, got the lime green bandanna on......Thumbs Up


I don't think that we could ever miss you


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2096646 said:


> The problem with bulk for guys like me, lwnmwrman and I think cb and tk have tailgate spreaders is if you use a skid, Toolcat or tractor, the bucket is too big so you still need to shovel by hand. Last year I used super sacks. It was a pain bucketing it out with a 5 gallon pail, not to mention getting it in the back of the truck with a spreader that's not easy to take off and put back on. It might be better with the 550 and flip down side, plus have a spreader that attaches in seconds with one guy. Salt is a pain for many. I'm about to just include it in the bid as free like bano and see what happens with new clients. I'm like lwnmwrman, people hate to pay for it, and the ones who like salt have contractor for ever and don't care to change


Thats how m6 buddy loads his tailgate spreader then whatever misses goes back into pile. Gertens does the same


----------



## unit28

NorthernProServ;2096656 said:


> Going out of town Feb. 5th - 10th, just booked it yesterday.
> 
> Checked Accu. today and they have snow 4 of the 6 days....I swear it just changed after I booked my trip!


couldn't wait till the 26th?

Er' go on the 26th......?


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2096672 said:


> couldn't wait till the 26th?
> 
> Er' go on the 26th......?


What up with the 26th? January or February?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2096655 said:


> First application only is free, pay for it after that. once people see what their lot can look like for a little extra they don't mind. I have spread for my MCD'S more this year than in the past and they NEVER would let us.


I understand its just the first one is free, but for most of mine it would be just one app per event. now for a gas station i'd never bid it that way


----------



## qualitycut

Going to mystic lake i guess.


----------



## Camden

NorthernProServ;2096656 said:


> Going out of town Feb. 5th - 10th, just booked it yesterday.
> 
> Checked Accu. today and they have snow 4 of the 6 days....I swear it just changed after I booked my trip!


That's how it goes! You just need to accept the fact it's going to snow when you plan a trip and try to prepare the best you can for it.

I have yet to take a trip in the winter when it didn't snow.


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2096680 said:



> What up with the 26th? January or February?


January 26th......
It's usually the thaw right?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2096671 said:


> Thats how m6 buddy loads his tailgate spreader then whatever misses goes back into pile. Gertens does the same


what a mess that would be. I did that when I bought some from the city. dumped it into 6ft pickup bed. salt and sand everywhere. they had a 8ft loader bucket


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2096687 said:


> Going to mystic lake i guess.


Closer to hang with Bano and me.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

when cityguy was posting the other day, I forgot to ask him if he transferred down here to my city. heard a guy on the radio from the city complaining how people mess up their plowing, which I have a big problem with. how is it the general publics problem that the city goes out 2-3 days after the snow? he went on to say he would like to see travel banned in snow events over 3 inches. he goes onto say that includes private contractors. WTF?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

pork chops with pork rinds on them are not that bad


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckar...13&compaction=on&mean_mt=on&max_mt=on&mean=on

I don't know if I can handle .10


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2096690 said:


> what a mess that would be. I did that when I bought some from the city. dumped it into 6ft pickup bed. salt and sand everywhere. they had a 8ft loader bucket


Not really. You dont fill the bucket all the way. Fill one side and dump in there maybe 2 or 3 shovel fulls on the ground. Depends how small the spreader os i gueas.


----------



## snowman55

Skate!!! Damn you


----------



## Ranger620

At least Arizona is beating Green Bay at the moment


----------



## Greenery

snowman55;2096706 said:


> Skate!!! Damn you


There's a little more pep in their step than the other night, but yes I agree. Suter and Vanek need to start hustling. Pominville can go anytime.


----------



## albhb3

went and started my dads sleds tonight both throttles stuck shut both have rotten fuel lines. both started and got both throttles unstuck. however guess what this guy gets to do sunday in a uninsulated/heated garage


----------



## TKLAWN

albhb3;2096716 said:


> went and started my dads sleds tonight both throttles stuck shut both have rotten fuel lines. both started and got both throttles unstuck. however guess what this guy gets to do sunday in a uninsulated/heated garage


Watch the replay of the Packers loss?


----------



## Ranger620

albhb3;2096716 said:


> went and started my dads sleds tonight both throttles stuck shut both have rotten fuel lines. both started and got both throttles unstuck. however guess what this guy gets to do sunday in a uninsulated/heated garage


Sunflower heater will do wonders even thought its uninsulated


----------



## unit28

Ranger620;2096727 said:


> Sunflower heater will do wonders even thought its uninsulated


Propane tanks frozen too......


----------



## albhb3

TKLAWN;2096721 said:


> Watch the replay of the Packers loss?


packers are pushin for the lead not saying there gonna win by anymeans but theres always a chance


----------



## albhb3

unit28;2096732 said:


> Propane tanks frozen too......





Ranger620;2096727 said:


> Sunflower heater will do wonders even thought its uninsulated


yeah Ive got a big buddy on a 20lber...just know its gonna be painful replacing fuel lines. Heck it was painful enough tonight just figuring out where the fuel was leaking from


----------



## Ranger620

albhb3;2096736 said:


> yeah Ive got a big buddy on a 20lber...just know its gonna be painful replacing fuel lines. Heck it was painful enough tonight just figuring out where the fuel was leaking from


i hear ya. Cold fuel cold metal on bare hands. I'd wait for another day but that's me


----------



## snowman55

That kind of worked so......

Score a goal damn you


----------



## Camden

Greenery;2096710 said:


> Pominville can go anytime.


Can you believe he was Buffalo's captain when we got him? Usually if you pick up a team's captain you're getting a stud player. Not so much with that guy.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2096696 said:


> http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckar...13&compaction=on&mean_mt=on&max_mt=on&mean=on
> 
> I don't know if I can handle .10


Yeah I saw the spike... then I was disappointed... Hopefully that changes


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;2096750 said:


> Can you believe he was Buffalo's captain when we got him? Usually if you pick up a team's captain you're getting a stud player. Not so much with that guy.


While I don't think he's a stud I think he's a good player and just on a bad streak for now. He's hit the pipe or cross bar like 19 times this year so far. Those would have gone the other way we'd be a fan. I think the slump has given him a bad attitude though


----------



## Ranger620

Wild loosing Green Bay winning. Not a good night


----------



## Greenery

It's too bad we can't pick up Stamkos.


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;2096760 said:


> Wild loosing Green Bay winning. Not a good night


Don't forget the Rodents on that list...............

Edit: Gophers take the lead...


----------



## Ranger620

Greenery;2096765 said:


> It's too bad we can't pick up Stamkos.


I do not like him. Dirty player imo


----------



## albhb3

Ranger620;2096760 said:


> Wild loosing Green Bay winning. Not a good night


and all was right in the worldThumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;2096778 said:


> and all was right in the worldThumbs Up


Hold on there...... It's not over yet.


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;2096782 said:


> Hold on there...... It's not over yet.


I didn't say that chief


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;2096785 said:


> I didn't say that chief


ok then....Just checking.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Arizona!!!!!!! What a catch


----------



## Ranger620

Now that's how to get a touchdown


----------



## SSS Inc.

It's good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2096791 said:


> Now that's how to get a touchdown


For sure...


----------



## Camden

Greenery;2096765 said:


> It's too bad we can't pick up Stamkos.


He's a force. I'd welcome him with open arms.


----------



## SSS Inc.

What was that play????????


----------



## SSS Inc.

Aaron will win this game. you heard it here first.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;2096798 said:


> Aaron will win this game. you heard it here first.


The attitude around here sucks!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Cafe yeah! Field goal!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Sacked!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Uh Oh!!!!......


----------



## albhb3

Were comming!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Cafe the casino


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2096806 said:


> Cafe the casino


They were good to me today on the way home


----------



## Ranger620

albhb3;2096805 said:


> Were comming!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Not gonna happen.


----------



## SSS Inc.

We win!!!!.. I mean the Cards Win!!!!!


Oh wait. He got a touchdown.


----------



## Ranger620

Omg omg unbelievable


----------



## Polarismalibu

Cafe this cafing crap


----------



## cbservicesllc

****!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## albhb3

Touchdown!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

This game is crazy!


----------



## Polarismalibu

He didn't have control


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2096819 said:


> He didn't have control


It's Green Bay they'll give it to them


----------



## SSS Inc.

Go for two........


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2096820 said:


> It's Green Bay they'll give it to them


Yep what a shock


----------



## SSS Inc.

Are you kidding me?????


----------



## albhb3

at least Crosby can kick a fg


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;2096823 said:


> Are you kidding me?????


You cafing jinxed it!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Let's go!!!!!!!!!' Cafe packers!!!!!!!


----------



## albhb3

book an int here or not


----------



## Polarismalibu

Down go the pack!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

***** owned


----------



## Doughboy12

Ok...bye bye now.


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;2096828 said:


> book an int here


Better luck next year!


----------



## Ranger620

Minnesota boy to win it. Will call that karma


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2096830 said:


> ***** owned


True that!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2096806 said:


> Cafe the casino


Same. Been a long time since it was this bad.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2096821 said:


> Go for two........


Probably should have.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Cafe it's cold out. Who's the smart one that got leather seats????


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2096838 said:


> Cafe it's cold out. Who's the smart one that got leather seats????


Mine are always warm. Gotta get that remote start! Warms the seats up too


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2096840 said:


> Mine are always warm. Gotta get that remote start! Warms the seats up too


Yeah but.... Hard to hit the remote start when valet has the keys.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2096846 said:


> Yeah but.... Hard to hit the remote start when valet has the keys.


well they should have that warm for you! Or they got it where It can be started off your phone from anywhere


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2096838 said:


> Cafe it's cold out. Who's the smart one that got leather seats????


My 14 has unheated leather. 550 has cloth. Seems just as cold to me as the leather


----------



## IDST

jimslawnsnow;2096851 said:


> My 14 has unheated leather. 550 has cloth. Seems just as cold to me as the leather


Wish I would of got cloth in my 550 instead off the vinyl


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Maybe I need to go to Duluth Trading Company and get some long tail T's so when I sit with my stylish low rise jeans my butt crack doesn't get cold from the seat??

Where's Bedazzled when I need dressing tips??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

What's the worst is when you have your cafe handed to you at the casino, and you have to wait for people that enjoy playing .40 / spin and take 2 hours to burn through a $20.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2096858 said:


> Maybe I need to go to Duluth Trading Company and get some long tail T's so when I sit with my stylish low rise jeans my butt crack doesn't get cold from the seat??
> 
> Where's Bedazzled when I need dressing tips??


Probably mad that no one is interested in his mower


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2096860 said:


> What's the worst is when you have your cafe handed to you at the casino, and you have to wait for people that enjoy playing .40 / spin and take 2 hours to burn through a $20.


I hate when people do that. I usually end up at the $1 machines


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Wow did the cold get to everyone? No posts in over 6 hours


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;2096669 said:


> I don't think that we could ever miss you


I never try to stand out, it just happens......


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2096686 said:


> I understand its just the first one is free, but for most of mine it would be just one app per event. now for a gas station i'd never bid it that way


This...........


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2096836 said:


> Same. Been a long time since it was this bad.


Thats why we didn't stay long. For us it's nice to get out of town for dinner. If they had craps, different story


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2096846 said:


> Yeah but.... Hard to hit the remote start when valet has the keys.


O,and who said to park like a man.......


----------



## albhb3

hwy 7 closed at 135th fatality


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;2096920 said:


> O,and who said to park like a man.......


Hahahahaha


----------



## CON COLLEGE

albhb3;2096930 said:


> hwy 7 closed at 135th fatality


here's the accident report, per state patrol site...	16600234

Link didn't work..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Pretty sure MN wouldn't beat Carolina.


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;2097072 said:


> Pretty sure MN wouldn't beat Carolina.


Obviously el capitan 21 0 ouch i dont thin az has a chance


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2097072 said:


> Pretty sure MN wouldn't beat Carolina.


Heck no. The panthers have been so fired up this year


----------



## SSS Inc.

1st down, 1st down, 1st down,,,,,,, This team is a machine.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Holy moly!!!..


----------



## albhb3

This gamme is over


----------



## qualitycut

Just in case you guys forgot and to make myself feel better. Cafe the casino.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;2097089 said:


> 1st down, 1st down, 1st down,,,,,,, This team is a machine.


I would have liked to see Green Bay and Carolina. I think gb would have made it a better game than Seattle has so far


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;2097102 said:


> I would have liked to see Green Bay and Carolina. I think gb would have made it a better game than Seattle has so far


Seattle is starting the second half good


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;2097122 said:


> Seattle is starting the second half good


They put up a decent fight in the second half. Would have done that in the first half they may have won


----------



## unit28

Got the pre ready


----------



## NorthernProServ

unit28;2097190 said:


> Got the pre ready


Blah......


----------



## Drakeslayer

Omaha!!!!!


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;2097218 said:


> Omaha!!!!!


Steak steak hike


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2097190 said:


> Got the pre ready


Yeah yeah yeah...


----------



## unit28

EXPECT NEAR TO ABOVE NORMAL TEMPS OVER MUCH OF THE WRN-CNTRL U.S. DURING THE PERIOD WITH HIGHEST ANOMALIES LIKELY OVER/NEAR THE PLAINS FRI INTO SUN. IN THAT TIME FRAME HIGHS MAY REACH 10-20F ABOVE NORMAL WITH MINS PSBLY EXCEEDING 20F ABOVE NORMAL. ISOLD RECORD WARM MINS ARE PSBL OVER THE NORTHWEST THU-FRI AND PLAINS NEXT WEEKEND. 



......we're coming!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Pittsburgh hung in there a little better than I thought they would


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2097293 said:


> Pittsburgh hung in there a little better than I thought they would


I was hoping that they would pull it off.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Just started watching this Making a Murderer thing... I am baffled that the judge can watch the "confession" by the kid and claim it was done by his own free will... What a joke


----------



## skorum03

cbservicesllc;2097305 said:


> Just started watching this Making a Murderer thing... I am baffled that the judge can watch the "confession" by the kid and claim it was done by his own free will... What a joke


Just wait, it gets way worse


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Cheap rooms at Radisson at WaterPark of America if your kids are off school tomorrow.

Or at least we got one.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2097305 said:


> Just started watching this Making a Murderer thing... I am baffled that the judge can watch the "confession" by the kid and claim it was done by his own free will... What a joke


We are on episode 4


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;2097346 said:


> We are on episode 4


So does it get worse or better than CB said?


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;2097367 said:


> So does it get worse or better than CB said?


It's twisted hard to believe that it is real


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2097305 said:


> Just started watching this Making a Murderer thing... I am baffled that the judge can watch the "confession" by the kid and claim it was done by his own free will... What a joke


The law for the most part is cafed up and broken. And it'll get worse before it's better I'm affraid.

We get worse treatment from DOT than criminals do from the law as one example. And don't get me started about the "process".

No cafeing way I could get into any type of law work. Weather it be law enforcement, to lawyer, judge and anywhere in between. Sorry for the rant. I can't stand county, city ,state or federal government workers.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2097376 said:


> It's twisted hard to believe that it is real


This... for sure... I can't believe half the cafe that's happening...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2097390 said:


> This... for sure... I can't believe half the cafe that's happening...


So are you saying you believe the show or not?


----------



## ryde307

Looking like snow anytime soon?
The plus is I signed up a small commercial property last week for seasonal still this year even with back charging Nov and Dec.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2097394 said:


> So are you saying you believe the show or not?


The show is real court room footage


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2097398 said:


> The show is real court room footage


Yea i should have asked does he believe hes guilty or not


----------



## Camden

ryde307;2097397 said:


> Looking like snow anytime soon?
> The plus is I signed up a small commercial property last week for seasonal still this year even with back charging Nov and Dec.


That's a heck of a sales job.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2097394 said:


> So are you saying you believe the show or not?


The guy is a slime ball... but law enforcement is really f'd up...


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2097413 said:


> The guy is a slime ball... but law enforcement is really f'd up...


But is he guilty?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2097414 said:


> But is he guilty?


So hard to say... Guessing it's not going to get clearer in the last half of the episodes...


----------



## skorum03

cbservicesllc;2097418 said:


> So hard to say... Guessing it's not going to get clearer in the last half of the episodes...


You'll see. When I finished it I really didn't know what to think. It's very interesting. Hard to stop watching once you start


----------



## NorthernProServ

Camden;2097407 said:


> That's a heck of a sales job.


I'd say!! Especially with the way this winter is been going so far.


----------



## snowman55

Healthcare is a right for all, rich need to pay fair share, $15/ hr min wage, hunters don't need ar's, green energy, citizenship for all, black lives matter, cops are racist and need training, trump is a racist, free college for all, republicans are assaulting young people?, 


This is what I got out of 1/2 hour of dem debate, can't watch anymore. Sure doesn't sound like America. 

Home of brave, land of the free

More like home of the handout, land of the dependant


----------



## cbservicesllc

snowman55;2097437 said:


> Healthcare is a right for all, rich need to pay fair share, $15/ hr min wage, hunters don't need ar's, green energy, citizenship for all, black lives matter, cops are racist and need training, trump is a racist, free college for all, republicans are assaulting young people?,
> 
> This is what I got out of 1/2 hour of dem debate, can't watch anymore. Sure doesn't sound like America.
> 
> Home of brave, land of the free
> 
> More like home of the handout, land of the dependant


Yeah I caught a couple blurbs on the news... No thanks...


----------



## SSS Inc.

So nobody is talking about Tuesday night? 25:1???


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2097443 said:


> So nobody is talking about Tuesday night? 25:1???


Meh... 1-1.5"? Hope it happens... Not holding my breath...


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2097445 said:


> Meh... 1-1.5"? Hope it happens... Not holding my breath...


It's feeling like a 3 a.m scramble to me.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2097446 said:


> It's feeling like a 3 a.m scramble to me.


If it's only 1 or 1.5 I'll have plenty of time... Thumbs Up


----------



## albhb3

Sitting at the end refinery burrrhumbug


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;2097443 said:


> So nobody is talking about Tuesday night? 25:1???


pfffttttt.×5


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2097443 said:


> So nobody is talking about Tuesday night? 25:1???


The models this morning disagree.

Brickman on 4 didn't mention snow tomorrow night.

Cody on 9 says a dusting, MAYBE 1/2", just enough to make the Wednesday morning commute slick.

NWS says up to an inch......

Along the IA border.


----------



## banonea

Just spent the last 3 hours rewiring my sander. Piece of advice to anybody that has an electric sander whether it's a Western tornado or a snow X or any other brand, make sure to use plenty of dielectric grease on all of your electrical connections. Due to the placement of the module right on the conveyor, it would get saturated with salt and my connections were corroded and partially destroyed. It used to be placed on the right side of the photo, I moved it to the poly hopper with hopes that this will solve the issue.....


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2097486 said:


> The models this morning disagree.
> 
> Brickman on 4 didn't mention snow tomorrow night.
> 
> Cody on 9 says a dusting, MAYBE 1/2", just enough to make the Wednesday morning commute slick.
> 
> NWS says up to an inch......
> 
> Along the IA border.


I'm guessing all west

Albeit from Canada to Oklahoma


----------



## CityGuy

Now I know why people hate Allina. Right hand forgot to talk to the left hand again. Just sved myself 2000.00 dollars with a simple phone call to the Dr. before the wife's procedure.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2097486 said:


> The models this morning disagree.
> 
> Brickman on 4 didn't mention snow tomorrow night.
> 
> Cody on 9 says a dusting, MAYBE 1/2", just enough to make the Wednesday morning commute slick.
> 
> NWS says up to an inch......
> 
> Along the IA border.


Yea 1-2 over the next 7 days


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;2097554 said:


> I'm guessing all west
> 
> Albeit from Canada to Oklahoma


Yeah, thats where its been showing up for quite awhile. I was just trying to get things stirred up around here.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2097486 said:


> The models this morning disagree.
> 
> Brickman on 4 didn't mention snow tomorrow night.
> 
> Cody on 9 says a dusting, MAYBE 1/2", just enough to make the Wednesday morning commute slick.
> 
> NWS says up to an inch......
> 
> Along the IA border.


That's why I don't even get excited anymore...


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea;2097544 said:


> Just spent the last 3 hours rewiring my sander. Piece of advice to anybody that has an electric sander whether it's a Western tornado or a snow X or any other brand, make sure to use plenty of dielectric grease on all of your electrical connections. Due to the placement of the module right on the conveyor, it would get saturated with salt and my connections were corroded and partially destroyed. It used to be placed on the right side of the photo, I moved it to the poly hopper with hopes that this will solve the issue.....


Yeah Amen on the dielectric grease... Especially with the wireless and hooking into the trailer connection... Salt rich environment...

Dave was also talking to me about leaving it plugged in as little as possible... One time he worked on a truck with a V-box that had constant power up to the controller on the hopper... It corroded the power wire halfway back up toward the cab!


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;2097632 said:


> Yeah Amen on the dielectric grease... Especially with the wireless and hooking into the trailer connection... Salt rich environment...
> 
> Dave was also talking to me about leaving it plugged in as little as possible... One time he worked on a truck with a V-box that had constant power up to the controller on the hopper... It corroded the power wire halfway back up toward the cab!


Dosent surprise me. I tru to use water-tight shrink wrap connection ware ever possible and lots of dielectric grease.


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

*Cheap Gas*

78 cents in MI. We could use that here!


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2097625 said:


> That's why I don't even get excited anymore...


And only get an inch? What's really excited 3?


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2097648 said:


> And only get an inch? What's really excited 3?


Meh... just kind of in a funk and want this winter to be over at this point... Return the equipment that isn't moving...


----------



## ryde307

Ironwood-Mn;2097645 said:


> 78 cents in MI. We could use that here!
> View attachment 149707


Is that an error or real?


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;2097665 said:


> Is that an error or real?


I saw it on Facebook so it has to be real right?


----------



## Ranger620

ryde307;2097665 said:


> Is that an error or real?


Guessing it's either an old picture or fake. They just had a grand opening of a quick trip and they gave gas away at 99 cents a gallon for two hours.


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

ryde307;2097665 said:


> Is that an error or real?


Front page Drudge.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Metro guys will need to move south more to get snow since it seems like they are all way southern minnesota and northern iowa. Was the same last year. Hahahahahahaha


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ironwood-Mn;2097677 said:


> Front page Drudge.


I saw it on the news as well, it was a local gas war between 2 Stations, but even now they've only gone back up to 1.40-1.50


----------



## albhb3

Ranger620;2097671 said:


> Guessing it's either an old picture or fake. They just had a grand opening of a quick trip and they gave gas away at 99 cents a gallon for two hours.


its real it was down to 47 about 13 hours ago some price war going on up thar in da UP ehh


----------



## Camden

I believe Minnesota has laws that prevent selling gas for a loss. Same with cigarettes. I think if a company wants to give their product away they should be able to do it.


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2097695 said:


> I believe Minnesota has laws that prevent selling gas for a loss. Same with cigarettes. I think if a company wants to give their product away they should be able to do it.


I heard it is $0.08 above the purchase wholesale price.

Edit: A law the state adopted in 2001 in an effort to protect small service-station businesses, prohibits gas stations from selling gas without taking a minimum profit. They must charge at least 8 cents per gallon, plus taxes, more than they paid for it.


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

Camden;2097695 said:


> I believe Minnesota has laws that prevent selling gas for a loss. Same with cigarettes. I think if a company wants to give their product away they should be able to do it.


I agree, but what happens is the biggest company (holiday gas, for instance) drops to a false bottom. They have a big enough bankroll to weather the loss. Mom and Pop gas stations can't sustain the low prices, and go belly up. Not unlike OPEC and the Bakken in ND.
Of course, when the competition is gone, the company can charge whatever price they want. Capitalism.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ironwood-Mn;2097697 said:


> I agree, but what happens is the biggest company (holiday gas, for instance) drops to a false bottom. They have a big enough bankroll to weather the loss. Mom and Pop gas stations can't sustain the low prices, and go belly up. Not unlike OPEC and the Bakken in ND.
> Of course, when the competition is gone, the company can charge whatever price they want. Capitalism.


This... I mean I use all Holiday... but why get rid of the competition... Then all the consumers become the losers...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;2097695 said:


> I believe Minnesota has laws that prevent selling gas for a loss. Same with cigarettes. I think if a company wants to give their product away they should be able to do it.


Too bad it's unfortunate that all service industries are not covered under that law.


----------



## Ranger620

albhb3;2097688 said:


> its real it was down to 47 about 13 hours ago some price war going on up thar in da UP ehh


Never knew they could do that.


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;2097696 said:


> I heard it is $0.08 above the purchase wholesale price.
> 
> Edit: A law the state adopted in 2001 in an effort to protect small service-station businesses, prohibits gas stations from selling gas without taking a minimum profit. They must charge at least 8 cents per gallon, plus taxes, more than they paid for it.


Is this Minnesota only or a federal law??


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;2097708 said:


> Is this Minnesota only or a federal law??


Minnesota law.


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2097661 said:


> Meh... just kind of in a funk and want this winter to be over at this point... Return the equipment that isn't moving...


How many times have you done the schools?


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2097703 said:


> Too bad it's unfortunate that all service industries are not covered under that law.


No doubt.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2097742 said:


> How many times have you done the schools?


Only 4... 

And 2 of those were honestly them letting us clean up some stuff so it didn't freeze... I guess I just need 1 more for the winter to meet my "break even" that I had set for myself...


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

cbservicesllc;2097700 said:


> This... I mean I use all Holiday... but why get rid of the competition... Then all the consumers become the losers...


Low dollar is king. Another example: All the national plow services you guys talk about are undercutting the mom and pop shops with ridiculous prices, with the sole intention to put small guys out. Once they squeeze enough small guys out BOOM their prices go up. Ever wonder why there are 2-3 holidays at every freeway intersection from IA to Duluth? Nothing against holiday, they simply have the dough to wait out the little guy. The only thing small guys can hang their hat on is service, because price doesn't count for much when the next guy gets the job for 50 cents cheaper.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ironwood-Mn;2097773 said:


> Low dollar is king. Another example: All the national plow services you guys talk about are undercutting the mom and pop shops with ridiculous prices, with the sole intention to put small guys out. Once they squeeze enough small guys out BOOM their prices go up. Ever wonder why there are 2-3 holidays at every freeway intersection from IA to Duluth? Nothing against holiday, they simply have the dough to wait out the little guy. The only thing small guys can hang their hat on is service, because price doesn't count for much when the next guy gets the job for 50 cents cheaper.


Which is why I USUALLY buy my gas at the local gas station in Stacy.

We got a new KwikTrip and it's killing the local guy, to the point where he had a purchase agreement with money down, and once the numbers came in after the KT had been built, the buyers backed out and left the money they had put down.

Sad, he's been around for 30 years and wanted to retire. Now he can't get a nibble.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2097814 said:


> Which is why I USUALLY buy my gas at the local gas station in Stacy.
> 
> We got a new KwikTrip and it's killing the local guy, to the point where he had a purchase agreement with money down, and once the numbers came in after the KT had been built, the buyers backed out and left the money they had put down.
> 
> Sad, he's been around for 30 years and wanted to retire. Now he can't get a nibble.


A lot of the holidays are franchises. Not sure if you could count that as a mom and pop shops or not. Guy on the corner of folly and **** rapids Blvd owns that holiday and culvers. I've had a few conversations with him, plows his own lot.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2097830 said:


> A lot of the holidays are franchises. Not sure if you could count that as a mom and pop shops or not. Guy on the corner of folly and **** rapids Blvd owns that holiday and culvers. I've had a few conversations with him, plows his own lot.


This... my local one a few blocks from my house the guy owns a couple of them.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2097834 said:


> This... my local one a few blocks from my house the guy owns a couple of them.


Same, the other no name one in town i wont go to. I'm sure you can use your imagination why.


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

Ranger620;2097830 said:


> A lot of the holidays are franchises. Not sure if you could count that as a mom and pop shops or not. Guy on the corner of folly and **** rapids Blvd owns that holiday and culvers. I've had a few conversations with him, plows his own lot.


He may own it, but ask him who sets the price for his fuel sales. I'll bet he has to toe the line in that category.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Damn you guys post a lot in a day


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2097834 said:


> This... my local one a few blocks from my house the guy owns a couple of them.


They suck to plow!!


----------



## Ranger620

Ironwood-Mn;2097847 said:


> He may own it, but ask him who sets the price for his fuel sales. I'll bet he has to toe the line in that category.


See doughboys post above. Fuel prices can't fluctuate much here in this state. Now I'm not sure on what prices for merchandise they would abide by but my best guess is corporate sets those prices to.


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

Polarismalibu;2097850 said:


> Damn you guys post a lot in a day


Ha! I was just thinking that today was about my speed - I can finally keep up with the conversation. Most times I am so far behind I don't know who or what is going on, and that today is easier only because it is so cold out no tracks are turning and I can look at the computer a couple of times throughout the day!


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

Ranger620;2097852 said:


> See doughboys post above. Fuel prices can't fluctuate much here in this state. Now I'm not sure on what prices for merchandise they would abide by but my best guess is corporate sets those prices to.


I think he is right, the state dictates what the bottom can be, but the corporations can charge any amount higher than the bottom allowed. I am pretty sure Holiday moves into an area, drops their prices to the minimum allowed, drives out the other competition, and then raises to make a decent profit. The areas with multiple Holiday stores are ALWAYS 5-10 cents more than the next exit, which may have only one holiday or maybe none. Seen it happen in multiple locations. Also, I guess am more talking of outside the metro. I really don't know a whole lot of how it is inside the metro, but I know that in 40+ years north of the metro this is what I have seen. Also, for the record, the metro in my mind is most everything south of Highway 8.


----------



## Ranger620

Ironwood-Mn;2097862 said:


> I think he is right, the state dictates what the bottom can be, but the corporations can charge any amount higher than the bottom allowed. I am pretty sure Holiday moves into an area, drops their prices to the minimum allowed, drives out the other competition, and then raises to make a decent profit. The areas with multiple Holiday stores are ALWAYS 5-10 cents more than the next exit, which may have only one holiday or maybe none. Seen it happen in multiple locations. Also, I guess am more talking of outside the metro. I really don't know a whole lot of how it is inside the metro, but I know that in 40+ years north of the metro this is what I have seen. Also, for the record, the metro in my mind is most everything south of Highway 8.


I get what your saying. Without knowing how the franchise is set up were just guessing for the most part. If my memory is correct (getting old) I was told there are only 80 corporate owned stations. Not sure if that's for this state or throughout the Midwest.


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;2097671 said:


> Guessing it's either an old picture or fake. They just had a grand opening of a quick trip and they gave gas away at 99 cents a gallon for two hours.


News was saying somewhere it was .78 a gal


----------



## banonea

Here is the newest addition to the fleet 
.....


5 years old, came with everything but the truck side mount. $2800.00, i think it was the same guy that had the sanders for sale quality posted before, and if it is, dont wast your time......they are first generation junk


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2097940 said:


> Here is the newest addition to the fleet
> .....
> 
> 
> 5 years old, came with everything but the truck side mount. $2800.00, i think it was the same guy that had the sanders for sale quality posted before, and if it is, dont wast your time......they are first generation junk


That was his employees plow. You keep saying first generation junk but i know a few people that have them and never have any issues, and aren't you the one always fixing all your stuff all the time?


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2097966 said:


> That was his employees plow. You keep saying first generation junk but i know a few people that have them and never have any issues, and aren't you the one always fixing all your stuff all the time?


I am, just repeating what i was told. And yes, this was his employees plow.

The one that works has a big crack in the poly hopper by the lid. The other needs to be put togther. Both motors have been rebuilt, but only one is togther. He is asking $2200.00 for them


----------



## Semi-Crazy

banonea;2097920 said:


> News was saying somewhere it was .78 a gal


Some where in Michigan, diesel was at $1.39 also if memory serves


----------



## IDST

qualitycut;2097966 said:


> That was his employees plow. You keep saying first generation junk but i know a few people that have them and never have any issues, and aren't you the one always fixing all your stuff all the time?


First generation area all junk. You can ask any western salesman. Took them a few years to work out the problems


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

qualitycut;2097966 said:


> That was his employees plow. You keep saying first generation junk but i know a few people that have them and never have any issues, and aren't you the one always fixing all your stuff all the time?


I wish I could find a guy who put that much attention towards keeping equipment up to snuff! Many guys (sadly, myself included) struggle to keep on top of things..


----------



## banonea

Ironwood-Mn;2098018 said:


> I wish I could find a guy who put that much attention towards keeping equipment up to snuff! Many guys (sadly, myself included) struggle to keep on top of things..


It started out as a necessity, couldnt afford to pay people to work on stuff, so I learned to do it my self to save money. Now, I cannot bring myself to get rid of equipment that just needs a little work to make it run good. Plus, i cannot bring myself to pay repair shop prices. In the last week I have saved myself a couple thousand dollars in repair cost by doing it myself. I find it satisfying and i appreciate my equipment more when I do the work myself.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The 1" area on NWS's Winter Weather Probability charts is a bit too close for my liking.

I thought all the snow was supposed to be west and south????


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2098037 said:


> The 1" area on NWS's Winter Weather Probability charts is a bit too close for my liking.
> 
> I thought all the snow was supposed to be west and south????


they are saying about 1" here tomorrow after 3


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2098037 said:


> The 1" area on NWS's Winter Weather Probability charts is a bit too close for my liking.
> 
> I thought all the snow was supposed to be west and south????


Man... thought that meant it was coming UP for the South... Not DOWN from the North...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2098041 said:


> they are saying about 1" here tomorrow after 3


Less than an inch here before midnight


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2098044 said:


> Less than an inch here before midnight


Works for me......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2098043 said:


> Man... thought that meant it was coming UP for the South... Not DOWN from the North...


Right..... Not sure where the blob over Coach is coming from.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2098037 said:


> The 1" area on NWS's Winter Weather Probability charts is a bit too close for my liking.
> 
> I thought all the snow was supposed to be west and south????


For tuesday


----------



## Camden

I swear I had PMs from some of you guys with your contact info but I'll be damned if I can find them now. I had to delete some to make room in my inbox but I usually do the oldest ones first. So yeah...that sucks.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This has .07/.09 qpf over me Wednesday. At 20:1, that.'s 1.5".


----------



## unit28

Thinking I said Wednesday





.......couple days ago.


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;2098062 said:


> I swear I had PMs from some of you guys with your contact info but I'll be damned if I can find them now. I had to delete some to make room in my inbox but I usually do the oldest ones first. So yeah...that sucks.


Don't worry I will take it personally.


----------



## unit28

.........
I'm out


----------



## Polarismalibu

Anyone interested in a 18' pj utility trailer? Has about 6k miles on it. It's a 2013


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ian says "perhaps an inch".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dahl says dusting at best.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2098097 said:


> Anyone interested in a 18' pj utility trailer? Has about 6k miles on it. It's a 2013


Pics? Lawn trailer? Details? Possibly looking for a lawn trailer with side ramp


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2098037 said:


> The 1" area on NWS's Winter Weather Probability charts is a bit too close for my liking.
> 
> I thought all the snow was supposed to be west and south????





LwnmwrMan22;2098076 said:


> This has .07/.09 qpf over me Wednesday. At 20:1, that.'s 1.5".


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

It really doesn't take much QPF at 10º.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Bel says a coating.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2098120 said:


> Pics? Lawn trailer? Details? Possibly looking for a lawn trailer with side ramp


Its has the atv ramps that slide in as the rails.


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2098120 said:


> Pics? Lawn trailer? Details? Possibly looking for a lawn trailer with side ramp


What size? I got my 7x16 load trail I would maybe sell.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2098120 said:


> Pics? Lawn trailer? Details? Possibly looking for a lawn trailer with side ramp


Like quality said it has the drop in Ramps on the side and the drop gate on the back.

I only use it for wheelers now and decided I want to get a new 4 place sled trailer instead


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2098143 said:


> What size? I got my 7x16 load trail I would maybe sell.


Bigger the better. Prefer 20'


----------



## CityGuy

-12° partly cloudy


----------



## CityGuy

50% chance of snow tonight.

Less than 1 inch.


----------



## banonea

-10 here

Looking at some old photos and found these







Never forget that day.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2098179 said:


> -10 here
> 
> Looking at some old photos and found these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never forget that day.


That looks like a bad day.

What size machine? Looks like a 743?


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2098203 said:


> That looks like a bad day.
> 
> What size machine? Looks like a 743?


642b........


----------



## dieselplw

Question for quality, lwnmwrman and others. How are things going with not much work this winter. I know you as owners are probably doing ok right now but how are your customers and workforce doing? Are customers ok with how things are going? Are they happy and do you think they will stick with your program next year? How about your workforce? Are they making it, making enough money to support themselves? Are they happy and do you think they will stick around to help you out?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

dieselplw;2098238 said:


> Question for quality, lwnmwrman and others. How are things going with not much work this winter. I know you as owners are probably doing ok right now but how are your customers and workforce doing? Are customers ok with how things are going? Are they happy and do you think they will stick with your program next year? How about your workforce? Are they making it, making enough money to support themselves? Are they happy and do you think they will stick around to help you out?


1/2 of my guys have regular jobs. The other 1/2 claim unemployment.

All of my guys have been with me now for 2 years, some up to 4. It's snow, what do you do?

The customers understand. They pay me to sit around and wait for snow. They know how much they're going to spend, so they can have a set budget.

Most of my customers have been with me for 10 years, some for over 20.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2098241 said:


> Most of my customers have been with me for 10 years, some for over 20.


Jeez that's almost longer than I've been alive!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

JohnDee's maps changed quite a bit from yesterday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snow isn't impressive on radar, and it sure looks to be here before midnight.

It's already almost out of SD/ND.


----------



## dieselplw

LwnmwrMan22;2098241 said:


> 1/2 of my guys have regular jobs. The other 1/2 claim unemployment.
> 
> All of my guys have been with me now for 2 years, some up to 4. It's snow, what do you do?
> 
> The customers understand. They pay me to sit around and wait for snow. They know how much they're going to spend, so they can have a set budget.
> 
> Most of my customers have been with me for 10 years, some for over 20.


That is good to hear. I can't help but to think it must be tough on some of our guys. We have worked what 4 times this winter. Unemployment only gets them so far. They have bills too. Has anyone tried salary in the winter for a main guy or two? Or does everyone let them sit on unemployment and fend for themselves?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

HRRR has it through by 10 pm with minimal snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

dieselplw;2098262 said:


> That is good to hear. I can't help but to think it must be tough on some of our guys. We have worked what 4 times this winter. Unemployment only gets them so far. They have bills too. Has anyone tried salary in the winter for a main guy or two? Or does everyone let them sit on unemployment and fend for themselves?


My guys have the option to work as many hours as they want in the summer.

The more they work in the summer, the more unemployment is in the winter.

I have one guy getting $500/week on unemployment. Plus he saved his overtime money @ $24/hour from the summer. He's fine sitting around doing nothing.

I have another guy that always wanted a day off, never wanted to work past 5, only worked M-Th, even if we were rained out one of those days. He gets about $275/week unemployment and is always the first on to ask for his check when it does snow.

I know of a couple guys that have a guy or two on salary, but not all their guys.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2098179 said:


> -10 here
> 
> Looking at some old photos and found these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never forget that day.


Is that your brother on the tailgate?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Next question is, do I get dressed and get the spreader ready, along with fixing my tractor plow? or just turn on the PS4??


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2098259 said:


> snow isn't impressive on radar, and it sure looks to be here before midnight.
> 
> It's already almost out of SD/ND.


Definetely... I'm already on to Friday... anyone see the NAM jump? payup


----------



## skorum03

dieselplw;2098262 said:


> That is good to hear. I can't help but to think it must be tough on some of our guys. We have worked what 4 times this winter. Unemployment only gets them so far. They have bills too. Has anyone tried salary in the winter for a main guy or two? Or does everyone let them sit on unemployment and fend for themselves?


We've done a full run three times this year. Last year we did a full run only seven times. Two years ago, when I got in to snow on my own, we had 25 full runs. Being just a two man operation, if it doesn't snow its not the end of the world. We have enough monthly customers to cover the bills, but thats it. We are right on pace with last year to have zero extra money going in to spring.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2098269 said:


> Next question is, do I get dressed and get the spreader ready, along with fixing my tractor plow? or just turn on the PS4??


It's still fairly cold out...


----------



## cbservicesllc

dieselplw;2098262 said:


> That is good to hear. I can't help but to think it must be tough on some of our guys. We have worked what 4 times this winter. Unemployment only gets them so far. They have bills too. Has anyone tried salary in the winter for a main guy or two? Or does everyone let them sit on unemployment and fend for themselves?


I have one guy on Fluctuating Work Week (the only legal "salary" for our industry), a couple others on unemployment, and a couple more have other jobs...

The guys on unemployment are getting 3-400 a week... Better than nothing... They know they'll be making bank in a good winter. I would gradually like to keep adding key employees to the Fluctuating Work Week plan...


----------



## skorum03

cbservicesllc;2098274 said:


> Definetely... I'm already on to Friday... anyone see the NAM jump? payup


Bad timing for me as I am headed to Madison for a hockey tournament, but if its going to snow, I'll take it.


----------



## qualitycut

dieselplw;2098238 said:


> Question for quality, lwnmwrman and others. How are things going with not much work this winter. I know you as owners are probably doing ok right now but how are your customers and workforce doing? Are customers ok with how things are going? Are they happy and do you think they will stick with your program next year? How about your workforce? Are they making it, making enough money to support themselves? Are they happy and do you think they will stick around to help you out?


I dont have a problem with employees shoveler had a regular job abd works when he can and my driver installs windows in the winter abs can leave to help whenever it snows. As for customers i think most get it and are ok with itas they are 80 year round so they just pay the same monthly as well as they have no surprises on the bill.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2098274 said:


> Definetely... I'm already on to Friday... anyone see the NAM jump? payup


I'm guessing that's what's on JohnDee's map.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2098274 said:


> Definetely... I'm already on to Friday... anyone see the NAM jump? payup


Its the nam. Plus its going to be in the 20s so turn that ratio down. Even for today its between 15 and 20:1


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2098289 said:


> I'm guessing that's what's on JohnDee's map.


Thats whats funny is they keep using it but its yet to be even close


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2098290 said:


> Its the nam. Plus its going to be in the 20s so turn that ratio down. Even for today its between 15 and 20:1


"Turn that ratio down"!!!! One letter away from being a parent of a teenager.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2098292 said:


> Thats whats funny is they keep using it but its yet to be even close


Right. If you read his maps, he knows it's out on a limb. Hence the circle with 1-2" possible, instead of the darker blue coloring.

The 5-10 day is interesting though.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2098296 said:


> Right. If you read his maps, he knows it's out on a limb. Hence the circle with 1-2" possible, instead of the darker blue coloring.
> 
> The 5-10 day is interesting though.


Is there a mobile site for Jon Dee?? I can't get his site to work on my phone. I can get the main page but can't get any of the text or graph to load??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;2098302 said:


> Is there a mobile site for Jon Dee?? I can't get his site to work on my phone. I can get the main page but can't get any of the text or graph to load??


I use the main site on my phone, Android based.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2098305 said:


> I use the main site on my phone, Android based.


I think it's I-phone crap. I haven't been impressed with the I phones. Can only do one thing at a time unless your on wifi


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Tuesday, January 19, 2016

Recent Snowfall:
A clipper system brought some light snows into NE and SW IA, but the main story was lake effect, which continue to fall at a light to moderate pace in the LES belts of the western and central UP, as well as into NWL and SWL MI. Totals of 3-6” were common here, with some isolated heavier totals.

GENERAL PICTURE:

§ North in a holding pattern, south to get some clipper snows this week.

§ Chances for meaningful snows increase for the north next week

1-4 DAY FORECAST:

The lake snows will be winding down as we head through the next 24 hours, with most accumulations around inch or so. The clipper type system working through NE into IA will continue to work to the east, southeast in the next 24 hours, bringing a couple of inches of snow to southern IA, most of MO, the southern 2/3rds of IL and southern ½ of IN.

The rest of the region will be fairly quiet in the next 4 days, with a weak disturbance to bring the potential for an inch or two of snow to southern MN, northern WI and the UP Thursday (see the maps for more).

Temps will be warming as we head through the week, but only to get things out of the deep freeze. The freeze line will remain in the southern/central Midwest for the week.

5-10 DAY FORECAST:

The upper air flow in this time frame looks to go nearly zonal (west to east). This would keep temps at or a bit below average, but below freezing in the northern ½ of the region.

One system is seen for the Northwoods later Sunday into Monday. That currently looks to bring a general 2-4” of snow, with some isolated heavier totals.

A second system is seen for the middle of next week. The models are undecided as to which track it would take. One idea is to bring the Northwoods another 2-4” of snow, while the other is to bring central and NE IL, much of IN and lower MI totals of 6”+. Right now, it is too far out to be choosing sides and I would say the storm is not even a given yet.

All of the Northwoods and likely the northern ½ of the region look to remain below freezing through the period.

-John


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;2098310 said:


> I think it's I-phone crap. I haven't been impressed with the I phones. Can only do one thing at a time unless your on wifi


Maybe it's the operator??


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2098290 said:


> Its the nam. Plus its going to be in the 20s so turn that ratio down. Even for today its between 15 and 20:1


You sound like me to Lwnmwrman earlier this year... Thumbs Up

NWS is at 26.67:1 for ratio today


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2098314 said:


> Maybe it's the operator??


Well I never rule that out.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;2098263 said:


> HRRR has it through by 10 pm with minimal snow.


I'm good with a salt run


----------



## Ranger620

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2098319 said:


> I'm good with a salt run


Me too....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;2098321 said:


> Me too....


x3..... I wanna try out this salt spreader.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Chance of >1" of snow through Saturday.....


----------



## skorum03

Ranger620;2098310 said:


> I think it's I-phone crap. I haven't been impressed with the I phones. Can only do one thing at a time unless your on wifi


I can do more than one thing at a time on my iPhone while not on wifi


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2098325 said:


> x3..... I wanna try out this salt spreader.


You'll love it...


----------



## dieselplw

Thanks for the replies. It's helpful to hear how others do things. One last question. For the guys that have employees on ui and they do not have other jobs in the winter. Are they happy and dedicated to your operation? Or do you experience high turnover?


----------



## banonea

dieselplw;2098262 said:


> That is good to hear. I can't help but to think it must be tough on some of our guys. We have worked what 4 times this winter. Unemployment only gets them so far. They have bills too. Has anyone tried salary in the winter for a main guy or two? Or does everyone let them sit on unemployment and fend for themselves?


Dirty word for labor employees.....


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2098268 said:


> Is that your brother on the tailgate?


My customer at the time. He watched the whole thing happen. He was and is a good friend, was more worried about me in the skid than anything......


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2098326 said:


> Chance of >1" of snow through Saturday.....


Laaaaaaaame....


----------



## TKLAWN

cbservicesllc;2098332 said:


> You'll love it...


What have you guys been running through yours?

I'm still dialing speed in a bit but I've been running the rock salt at 2-3 and ice eater at 1-2.


----------



## cbservicesllc

dieselplw;2098339 said:


> Thanks for the replies. It's helpful to hear how others do things. One last question. For the guys that have employees on ui and they do not have other jobs in the winter. Are they happy and dedicated to your operation? Or do you experience high turnover?


They still show up to plow if that's what you're asking... If they want a year round salary they can work harder and I will reward them... Otherwise unemployment is their option and it is within their legal right.

Other than that, in big snow years I don't hear any complaints.


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea;2098340 said:


> Dirty word for labor employees.....


Huh?


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;2098344 said:


> What have you guys been running through yours?
> 
> I'm still dialing speed in a bit but I've been running the rock salt at 2-3 and ice eater at 1-2.


I just run North Pro Plus... Little areas 1-2... Lane/Lane and half 3... Two Lanes or wide open lots 4... I rarely use 5


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;2098350 said:


> Huh?


Everyone here says you cannot have a labor employee on "salary "it not legal......hence the "floating week"


----------



## dieselplw

cbservicesllc;2098349 said:


> They still show up to plow if that's what you're asking... If they want a year round salary they can work harder and I will reward them... Otherwise unemployment is their option and it is within their legal right.
> 
> Other than that, in big snow years I don't hear any complaints.


That's exactly what I was wondering. Thank you


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2098326 said:


> Chance of >1" of snow through Saturday.....


Those maps can be misleading since they are showing chance over three hour time frames.


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;2098283 said:


> Bad timing for me as I am headed to Madison for a hockey tournament, but if its going to snow, I'll take it.


I have a tournament way over in St. Paul.


----------



## qualitycut

Gfs down gfs down


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea;2098352 said:


> Everyone here says you cannot have a labor employee on "salary "it not legal......hence the "floating week"


Ahh I see what you were saying... Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

dieselplw;2098354 said:


> That's exactly what I was wondering. Thank you


No Prob! :salute:


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2098355 said:


> Those maps can be misleading since they are showing chance over three hour time frames.


So you're sayin' there's a chance... Thumbs Up

I didn't even realize that, they need like a 12 or 24 hour... then get back to me 

Not that the WPC 24 hour map looks much better...


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;2098356 said:


> I have a tournament way over in St. Paul.


Pretty far. You have a hotel?


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;2098364 said:


> Pretty far. You have a hotel?


We haven't decided yet. The worst part is it's at Highland Arena which is a good 10+ minutes from my house. :realmad:


----------



## Ranger620

skorum03;2098328 said:


> I can do more than one thing at a time on my iPhone while not on wifi


If I am on the phone I can not send a text or get on the Internet. iPhone 6 Plus with Verizon


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2098355 said:


> Those maps can be misleading since they are showing chance over three hour time frames.


Well, okay, sure. But if you have a "chance" of snow for an hour, so that it doesn't show on the map, it's not enough to worry about anyways.

Unless it snows an inch an hour. At which point, it's going to be a larger snowfall. At which point, since there was no snow in the entire state on the SREF model, through Friday, then it probably isn't going to snow for an inch an hour.

And it's showing the chance of greater than an inch over 3 hours. Tonight's show, "mainly between midnight and 3 am" would be a 3 hour time frame, correct?

My point is and I think SSS and I use the same maps and look at things the same, just coming from different directions, is, I'm not saying it isn't going to snow an inch tonight. I'm just using these maps to see that there shouldn't be any surprises and all of a sudden have 4".

Most of us have been here enough to see that happen.


----------



## skorum03

Ranger620;2098369 said:


> If I am on the phone I can not send a text or get on the Internet. iPhone 6 Plus with Verizon


Really? Weird. Every time my girlfriend calls I put it on speaker and continue plowsiting or whatever else I was doing.

I have the 6s


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;2098367 said:


> We haven't decided yet. The worst part is it's at Highland Arena which is a good 10+ minutes from my house. :realmad:


Hopefully your games are close together so you don't have to drive all the way home.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2098372 said:


> Well, okay, sure. But if you have a "chance" of snow for an hour, so that it doesn't show on the map, it's not enough to worry about anyways.
> 
> Unless it snows an inch an hour. At which point, it's going to be a larger snowfall. At which point, since there was no snow in the entire state on the SREF model, through Friday, then it probably isn't going to snow for an inch an hour.
> 
> And it's showing the chance of greater than an inch over 3 hours. Tonight's show, "mainly between midnight and 3 am" would be a 3 hour time frame, correct?
> 
> My point is and I think SSS and I use the same maps and look at things the same, just coming from different directions, is, I'm not saying it isn't going to snow an inch tonight. I'm just using these maps to see that there shouldn't be any surprises and all of a sudden have 4".
> 
> Most of us have been here enough to see that happen.


My point was simply that on a light snowfall that map may show nothing. You can make those maps use a longer duration such as 12 or 24 hours. I'm not arguing we are in for a big surprise storm. I think the Meteogram pretty much shows that we are far from guaranteed of much more than a dusting in the next several days. I have never seen those maps show something wildly different than what the models are depicting. If they do they are usually on the light side.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2098379 said:


> My point was simply that on a light snowfall that map may show nothing. You can make those maps use a longer duration such as 12 or 24 hours. I'm not arguing we are in for a big surprise storm. I think the Meteogram pretty much shows that we are far from guaranteed of much more than a dusting in the next several days. I have never seen those maps show something wildly different than what the models are depicting. If they do they are usually on the light side.


Right, and I use say, either SREF or the Simualted Reflectivity from the NAM 4km to get a visual of the bulk of snow. Just like JohnDee's maps.

I just like posting the maps that don't really show anything to get you riled up. 

We all know, go get the trucks fueled, get the shovelers on board, then just sit and watch the radar.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2098384 said:


> We all know, go get the trucks fueled, get the shovelers on board, then just sit and watch the radar.


Huh? No way....


----------



## IDST

I've got an inch on the hourly


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2098387 said:


> Huh? No way....


Okay, how about this...

We all know get the trucks fueled, get the shovelers on board, the go to the casino and peek outside every hour to see if it's snowing.

???


----------



## cbservicesllc

Has anyone done all their February tab purchases yet? With the stupid law that went into effect January 1st, do I really need to collect the insurance cards from all my trucks and trailers to get new tabs? Or is there a simpler way with business.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2098402 said:


> Has anyone done all their February tab purchases yet? With the stupid law that went into effect January 1st, do I really need to collect the insurance cards from all my trucks and trailers to get new tabs? Or is there a simpler way with business.


I will do mine this week after tonight's snow. I go to a small office in Chisago City. Their exact words in the past have been what do they care if the purchaser has insurance. The purchaser can just cancel the next day anyways.

I will let you know what I find.

I'm excited to go this year, all these 3500's I bought.


----------



## dieselplw

cbservicesllc;2098402 said:


> Has anyone done all their February tab purchases yet? With the stupid law that went into effect January 1st, do I really need to collect the insurance cards from all my trucks and trailers to get new tabs? Or is there a simpler way with business.


I was told that proof of ins is required starting Jan 1. Haven't done any renewals yet though.


----------



## dieselplw

dieselplw;2098406 said:


> I was told that proof of ins is required starting Jan 1. Haven't done any renewals yet though.


Just more red tape


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Quality -

What's your VRAC according to this.....

http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/uppermissvly_loop.php


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2098399 said:


> Okay, how about this...
> 
> We all know get the trucks fueled, get the shovelers on board, the go to the casino and peek outside every hour to see if it's snowing.
> 
> ???


Lol.......


----------



## qualitycut

So lady parked next to me backed into the car behind her and then my truck.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2098412 said:


> Quality -
> 
> What's your VRAC according to this.....
> 
> http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/uppermissvly_loop.php


Why does mine matter?

1/10th


----------



## wenzelosllc

qualitycut;2098415 said:


> So lady parked next to me backed into the car behind her and then my truck.


She drunk??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2098417 said:


> Why does mine matter?
> 
> 1/10th


You've been the most accurate here, other than unit said "he's out" last night.

You're the new Dahl in town. Even he went with "dusting at best" last night.


----------



## qualitycut

wenzelosllc;2098418 said:


> She drunk??


No but had a Hillary sticker so that explains it. Nothing happened to my truck somehow but i said im just glad that Hillary sticker didnt rub off on my truck


----------



## ryde307

dieselplw;2098339 said:


> Thanks for the replies. It's helpful to hear how others do things. One last question. For the guys that have employees on ui and they do not have other jobs in the winter. Are they happy and dedicated to your operation? Or do you experience high turnover?


We have one That is paid a salary for his 40 hour week plus overtime. He is at a lower rate per hour than others but is paid his 40 hours in the winter. He is expected to work snow events and a little odds and ends here and there. On a year like this he is making out well. He also gets a part time job in the winter.

Another is Guaranteed 40 hours a week year round. He is our main guy and works in and around our shop when it's not snowing. Still paid hourly.

Others collect UI. Some are OK. Others need any hours we can get them.

Alot of operators are only winter employees making extra money. We are opposite of most and have alot more winter people than summer.

We will not pay cash and all people are through payroll.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Rap is up to an inch. @ 28:1 Oooooooo.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2098428 said:


> We have one That is paid a salary for his 40 hour week plus overtime. He is at a lower rate per hour than others but is paid his 40 hours in the winter. He is expected to work snow events and a little odds and ends here and there. On a year like this he is making out well. He also gets a part time job in the winter.
> 
> Another is Guaranteed 40 hours a week year round. He is our main guy and works in and around our shop when it's not snowing. Still paid hourly.
> 
> Others collect UI. Some are OK. Others need any hours we can get them.
> 
> Alot of operators are only winter employees making extra money. We are opposite of most and have alot more winter people than summer.
> 
> We will not pay cash and all people are through payroll.


The last line is the same for me. I've also lucked out and found a group of guys that build houses together and can set their own hours. Great group of guys, the snow money is their fishing money.

I have 1 guys that truly depends on the snow, but he also loses 60% to child support, so he has more issues than just the lack of snow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2098403 said:


> I will do mine this week after tonight's snow. I go to a small office in Chisago City. Their exact words in the past have been what do they care if the purchaser has insurance. The purchaser can just cancel the next day anyways.
> 
> I will let you know what I find.
> 
> I'm excited to go this year, all these 3500's I bought.


Alright... I'll wait ... That's the nice and crap about 1 Tons... Cheaper, but all in February


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2098431 said:


> Rap is up to an inch. @ 28:1 Oooooooo.


NAM is at 5.5" for Friday at 30:1.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2098412 said:


> Quality -
> 
> What's your VRAC according to this.....
> 
> http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/uppermissvly_loop.php


I was going to say... Not exactly encouraged by the looks of the radar right now... And I don't think it's the dead zone


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2098402 said:


> Has anyone done all their February tab purchases yet? With the stupid law that went into effect January 1st, do I really need to collect the insurance cards from all my trucks and trailers to get new tabs? Or is there a simpler way with business.


Yep need a card for every truck. Not the trailers though


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2098402 said:


> Has anyone done all their February tab purchases yet? With the stupid law that went into effect January 1st, do I really need to collect the insurance cards from all my trucks and trailers to get new tabs? Or is there a simpler way with business.


Did all of mine online, they just ask for policy number and carrier for trucks, nothing for trailers. That's it.


----------



## dieselplw

ryde307;2098428 said:


> We have one That is paid a salary for his 40 hour week plus overtime. He is at a lower rate per hour than others but is paid his 40 hours in the winter. He is expected to work snow events and a little odds and ends here and there. On a year like this he is making out well. He also gets a part time job in the winter.
> 
> Another is Guaranteed 40 hours a week year round. He is our main guy and works in and around our shop when it's not snowing. Still paid hourly.
> 
> Others collect UI. Some are OK. Others need any hours we can get them.
> 
> Alot of operators are only winter employees making extra money. We are opposite of most and have alot more winter people than summer.
> 
> We will not pay cash and all people are through payroll.


Thank you. This seems to be somewhat of the norm for the construction/ landscape industry in our climate. I guess at some point it just comes down to it is what it is. When there is snow we work. When no snow ui. I have always felt that the toughest part of this business is the employees and the drama that comes with them.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS has dropped their ratios slightly. Looks like they are going with a 20:1.

Forest Lake went from .8" on the hourly down to .6".


Looks like everyone else has stayed the same.

40:1 ratio in play until midnight? I don't believe it.


----------



## ryde307

dieselplw;2098454 said:


> Thank you. This seems to be somewhat of the norm for the construction/ landscape industry in our climate. I guess at some point it just comes down to it is what it is. When there is snow we work. When no snow ui. I have always felt that the toughest part of this business is the employees and the drama that comes with them.


I think that can be said for almost any business. I think it will only continue to get worse as well. We don't have many that draw on UI so that is nice it helps to keep our rates low.



LwnmwrMan22;2098457 said:


> NWS has dropped their ratios slightly. Looks like they are going with a 20:1.
> 
> Forest Lake went from .8" on the hourly down to .6".
> 
> Looks like everyone else has stayed the same.
> 
> 40:1 ratio in play until midnight? I don't believe it.


I have a feeling we won't even get a salt run out of this. The cold has kept salt on lots without pulling outside moisture. The first 1/2" will melt with how dry it is.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2098447 said:


> Did all of mine online, they just ask for policy number and carrier for trucks, nothing for trailers. That's it.


Might have to do mine that way... what a pain


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2098459 said:


> Might have to do mine that way... what a pain


It's not so bad. All they had me do was write my policy number on there copy


----------



## ryde307

cbservicesllc;2098459 said:


> Might have to do mine that way... what a pain


I am not the one who does it but I know we have done ours online for a few years. I was told it wasn't bad this year either.

I am guessing SSS has some input on this.


----------



## qualitycut

Someone added me to snow plow mafia Facebook page and i can not believe how dumb peoples questions are. One guy blew a hydro line and replaced it, gas station didnt have fluid so the guy told him to use off road diesel and the person was like i think it made it worse lol


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2098466 said:


> Someone added me to snow plow mafia Facebook page and i can not believe how dumb peoples questions are. One guy blew a hydro line and replaced it, gas station didnt have fluid so the guy told him to use off road diesel and the person was like i think it made it worse lol


What the heck.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2098466 said:


> Someone added me to snow plow mafia Facebook page and i can not believe how dumb peoples questions are. One guy blew a hydro line and replaced it, gas station didnt have fluid so the guy told him to use off road diesel and the person was like i think it made it worse lol


Yeah someone added me too... Not many legit operations on there... Lot of junky stuff


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2098473 said:


> Yeah someone added me too... Not many legit operations on there... Lot of junky stuff


Yeah those are the people that are wrecking it for the rest of us


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snow is KINDA redeveloping by Fargo. That will be the 1-2" blob NW of me.

It's be nice to speed that up a hair.


----------



## qualitycut

Plows are off. Trucks under quarter tank. Deiver is in st cloud


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2098489 said:


> Plows are off. Trucks under quarter tank. Deiver is in st cloud


Are you trying to make a statement??


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2098489 said:


> Plows are off. Trucks under quarter tank. Deiver is in st cloud


My plows are well blocked in the shop right now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Still wonder what's gonna happen with that blob by Fargo. It's moving 2/3s the speed of the snow to the south.

Will the snow from the south pull the moisture away? Or will a line develop back to that blob right over us??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hmph....


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2098504 said:


> My plows are well blocked in the shop right now


When are headed to Mille Lacs? 
Nothing big on the lake over the weekend but my guess is all shapes and sizes will be out this weekend.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2098511 said:


> When are headed to Mille Lacs?
> Nothing big on the lake over the weekend but my guess is all shapes and sizes will be out this weekend.


I'm thinking of going this weekend if I have time. When I went by Saturday no big trucks but some big skid houses where out on the west side. Should be good herd 19" on isle bay


----------



## NorthernProServ

ryde307;2098458 said:


> I have a feeling we won't even get a salt run out of this. The cold has kept salt on lots without pulling outside moisture. The first 1/2" will melt with how dry it is.


you called it.

I'm down to 20% tonight and 0.1 on the hourly :crying:


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2098513 said:


> I'm thinking of going this weekend if I have time. When I went by Saturday no big trucks but some big skid houses where out on the west side. Should be good herd 19" on isle bay


Thinking of heading up Thursday.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Welp... just got taken down to .1" for the whole thing...


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2098530 said:


> Welp... just got taken down to .1" for the whole thing...


Think i'll go wash the salt spreader in a bit.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2098530 said:


> Welp... just got taken down to .1" for the whole thing...


Check my vrac


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2098466 said:


> Someone added me to snow plow mafia Facebook page and i can not believe how dumb peoples questions are. One guy blew a hydro line and replaced it, gas station didnt have fluid so the guy told him to use off road diesel and the person was like i think it made it worse lol


Reminds me of lawn site and few threads on here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2098544 said:


> Check my vrac


See????????


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2098523 said:


> Thinking of heading up Thursday.


Will be interesting to see what those heaves do mid week with the warm up. Might me hard to get out


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2098554 said:


> See????????


Thats what novaks paid service gets me


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2098573 said:


> Thats what novaks paid service gets me


Hahahahahahaha :laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2098574 said:


> Hahahahahahaha :laughing:


x2!!!! :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Funny.... SREF didn't show snow in the 3 hour increments, AND we're still not getting snow??? OMG!!!!


----------



## andersman02

Anyone have an average # of plows for. 5" or greater they use? For the season. .. was thinking maybe 25.


----------



## cbservicesllc

andersman02;2098597 said:


> Anyone have an average # of plows for. 5" or greater they use? For the season. .. was thinking maybe 25.


I usually use 30 for 1"... but I think I might be a little high... I wouldn't even know what to use for .5"... Any work I have for that stuff is Hourly


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2098568 said:


> Will be interesting to see what those heaves do mid week with the warm up. Might me hard to get out


Those aren't normal "heaves."
I'm pretty sure that they are wind pushed piles...
All that I saw had good routes around. 
The worst was across from the landing on the northwest corner and even that one had two routes around it.


----------



## Deershack

banonea;2098211 said:


> 642b........


Wonder why that machine looks framilar?


----------



## TKLAWN

Hmmm...

Vrac .2


----------



## Greenery

Vrac 0




.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS gave me a Novak response to a question about this evening's Weather Story on Facebook.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2098622 said:


> NWS gave me a Novak response to a question about this evening's Weather Story on Facebook.


i think they took all the words you wrote and just rearranged them in the response.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;2098619 said:


> Vrac 0
> 
> .


Yeah... I was encouraged by that incoming line... but then I saw the traffic cameras out there...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2098622 said:


> NWS gave me a Novak response to a question about this evening's Weather Story on Facebook.


Hahahahahaha


----------



## SSS Inc.

Deershack;2098607 said:


> Wonder why that machine looks framilar?


I was wondering if you would chime in.


----------



## unit28

Been at work since 4am
Just got in.......
-<♡-♡>-


----------



## Deershack

Did I mention that I had the carb on the 21 rebuilt and the gov removed? Thing really will move now.


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2098646 said:


> Yeah... I was encouraged by that incoming line... but then I saw the traffic cameras out there...


I don't think we're even gonna get a salt run out of this.


----------



## unit28

I'm so tired.
Didn't even want to look at the 14 hour forecast.

Going to try for more hours tomorrow. 


Zzzzzzzzz.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Deershack;2098660 said:


> Did I mention that I had the carb on the 21 rebuilt and the gov removed? Thing really will move now.


That sounds great, glad it's still working for you. I always liked that truck.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

andersman02;2098597 said:


> Anyone have an average # of plows for. 5" or greater they use? For the season. .. was thinking maybe 25.


that's kinda a loaded question and will vary from year to year. like this year every even it seems to be .5. 2 years ago there probably wasn't any under 2"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2098700 said:


> that's kinda a loaded question and will vary from year to year. like this year every even it seems to be .5. 2 years ago there probably wasn't any under 2"


Not really loaded, it just starts to get to be very extreme from one year to the next.

Plus, anything under an inch should probably be sold as a salt application.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2098603 said:


> Those aren't normal "heaves."
> I'm pretty sure that they are wind pushed piles...
> All that I saw had good routes around.
> The worst was across from the landing on the northwest corner and even that one had two routes around it.


You know how quick that can change though


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2098675 said:


> I'm so tired.
> Didn't even want to look at the 14 hour forecast.
> 
> Going to try for more hours tomorrow.
> 
> Zzzzzzzzz.


Sooooo.... what's in 14 hours>>?????


----------



## Greenery

Walked in cub, no snow. Walk out cub half hour later, everything is now white. Very very fluffy. 

Cub lot was white, it didn't seem like any salt residue was melting it, yet?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

None of you guys on the west side have snow falling yet?





edit.... shoulda waited another minute before I hit submit.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2098715 said:


> None of you guys on the west side have snow falling yet?
> 
> edit.... shoulda waited another minute before I hit submit.


Nothing here yet......


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2098715 said:


> None of you guys on the west side have snow falling yet
> 
> edit.... shoulda waited another minute before I hit submit.


Light snow here. Just started few minutes ago.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Clicked on the traffic cam on 7/25 in Mayer. Caught the DOT plowing blacktop.


----------



## andersman02

LwnmwrMan22;2098703 said:


> Not really loaded, it just starts to get to be very extreme from one year to the next.
> 
> Plus, anything under an inch should probably be sold as a salt application.


Correct, this is actually a salt included after each event or under .5" account.


----------



## Ranger620

Nws has me at a 20% chance for snow tonight. They better look out the window. Lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2098723 said:


> Clicked on the traffic cam on 7/25 in Mayer. Caught the DOT plowing blacktop.


As fluffy as it gets, car drives by and it blows away.


----------



## Ranger620

I was on that exact same round about at noon today


----------



## Camden

Whoa! I just turned on the outside lights and we have a very solid coating. That was quite a surprise. Glad you guys were talking about it otherwise I wouldn't have looked until I was ready for bed.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Couple 13/14 flakes here... small...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2098730 said:


>


What a waste...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2098736 said:


> Whoa! I just turned on the outside lights and we have a very solid coating. That was quite a surprise. Glad you guys were talking about it otherwise I wouldn't have looked until I was ready for bed.


Ha! That's what this winter has come to. Coach getting excited over a "very solid coating".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;2098732 said:


> I was on that exact same round about at noon today


Was the DOT plowing then too?

I wonder what the response would be if I sent that screenshot to the DOT tomorrow?? That they're just plowing with the storm?? They have to start at some point??

Oh, that reminds me. At 7 pm tonight, they were patching 35 south, just south of Forest Lake. Nevermind the snow that's coming, or that it's 5°F.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2098746 said:


> Was the DOT plowing then too?
> 
> I wonder what the response would be if I sent that screenshot to the DOT tomorrow??


You should do it......


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2098745 said:


> Ha! That's what this winter has come to. Coach getting excited over a "very solid coating".


I've always been easily excitable when it comes to snow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2098746 said:


> Was the DOT plowing then too?
> 
> I wonder what the response would be if I sent that screenshot to the DOT tomorrow?? That they're just plowing with the storm?? They have to start at some point??
> 
> Oh, that reminds me. At 7 pm tonight, they were patching 35 south, just south of Forest Lake. Nevermind the snow that's coming, or that it's 5°F.


Hey! MAYBE they have their blades just off the ground to blow the snow away!


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2098746 said:


> Was the DOT plowing then too?
> 
> I wonder what the response would be if I sent that screenshot to the DOT tomorrow?? That they're just plowing with the storm?? They have to start at some point??
> 
> Oh, that reminds me. At 7 pm tonight, they were patching 35 south, just south of Forest Lake. Nevermind the snow that's coming, or that it's 5°F.


There response would be they have to use the budget or they lose it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2098754 said:


> Hey! MAYBE they have their blades just off the ground to blow the snow away!


My pic is hard to see since it's a screen shot. But on my computer you can see the sparks.


----------



## banonea

Deershack;2098607 said:


> Wonder why that machine looks framilar?


How is it running?


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;2098657 said:


> I was wondering if you would chime in.


That happen about 2 years before I sold it. I replaced the motor about 4 days after that.

Btw figured out why the breaks Awalys leaked down on that truck. The vacuum booster waa bad. Looked like it was replaced at some point though. Got breaks now......


----------



## banonea

Deershack;2098660 said:


> Did I mention that I had the carb on the 21 rebuilt and the gov removed? Thing really will move now.


On that machine?


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;2098764 said:


> That happen about 2 years before I sold it. I replaced the motor about 4 days after that.
> 
> Btw figured out why the breaks Awalys leaked down on that truck. The vacuum booster waa bad. Looked like it was replaced at some point though. Got breaks now......


I recall getting that done at some point. Well talk to the guy with #21 and maybe 26 can go just as fast.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2098746 said:


> Was the DOT plowing then too?
> 
> I wonder what the response would be if I sent that screenshot to the DOT tomorrow?? That they're just plowing with the storm?? They have to start at some point??
> 
> Oh, that reminds me. At 7 pm tonight, they were patching 35 south, just south of Forest Lake. Nevermind the snow that's coming, or that it's 5°F.


No I didn't see them pretreating either. That must be why their plowing. Got behind and didn't pretreat so they need to plow with the storm to make certain they don't get any hard pack


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;2098767 said:


> On that machine?


No the dump I sold him a few years back that matches yours. #21


----------



## SSS Inc.

How come everything I want to buy is 300 miles away. I'm not like you guys I want things 30 miles or less from my house. 15 or less is even better.


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;2098774 said:


> I recall getting that done at some point. Well talk to the guy with #21 and maybe 26 can go just as fast.


I've got to pull the carburetor off of it and have it looked at, noticed today that it's pumping gas out the side really bad. When I do that I might just take and replace it and put a Holley double pumper on it


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;2098780 said:


> How come everything I want to buy is 300 miles away. I'm not like you guys I want things 30 miles or less from my house. 15 or less is even better.


Road trips are nice, no the wife and kids and go


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;2098776 said:


> No I didn't see them pretreating either. That must be why their plowing. Got behind and didn't pretreat so they need to plow with the storm to make certain they don't get any hard pack


Hahahahaaha...correct!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Where's quality?? He's not here touting the 1/10th" of snow he called this morning.

I wonder if he's at the cafeing casino??


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;2098780 said:


> How come everything I want to buy is 300 miles away. I'm not like you guys I want things 30 miles or less from my house. 15 or less is even better.


My hay guy tried to sell me one of his skids today. People must be in a selling mood. Almost bought it but waiting for winter rental returns I think


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;2098786 said:


> Road trips are nice, no the wife and kids and go


Yeah but if I I don't buy it I feel like I wasted the whole day. Maybe I'll gamble and just buy some stuff and see what it looks like when it gets here. Did that once and it worked out.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;2098791 said:


> My hay guy tried to sell me one of his skids today. People must be in a selling mood. Almost bought it but waiting for winter rental returns I think


I'm hoping more stuff starts showing up. Looking to buy a couple dumps and some other things. I'm not looking new on the dumps and pickings are slim to none right now.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;2098792 said:


> Yeah but if I I don't buy it I feel like I wasted the whole day. Maybe I'll gamble and just buy some stuff and see what it looks like when it gets here. Did that once and it worked out.


What you looking at? Been looking at a few things just don't wanna spend any $$$

Edit. Never mind


----------



## cbservicesllc

Well... I had a green cell roll through here and it doesn't look any different outside... Sweet...


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2098795 said:


> Well... I had a green cell roll through here and it doesn't look any different outside... Sweet...


Do you have anything falling. I'm up to almost close to but maybe not quite half way just shy of a dusting on metal surfaces Still very light snow or lightly heavy flurries


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;2098792 said:


> Yeah but if I I don't buy it I feel like I wasted the whole day. Maybe I'll gamble and just buy some stuff and see what it looks like when it gets here. Did that once and it worked out.


Never a wast when you can spent time with the family, at least not for me. Between the wife's and my work schedule, we take ever opportunity we can


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2098796 said:


> Do you have anything falling. I'm up to almost close to but maybe not quite half way just shy of a dusting on metal surfaces Still very light snow or lightly heavy flurries


Hahaha... Couple 13/14 flakes here and there... St. Cloud looks like a legit dusting or trace on cams... Nothing salt worthy or anything...


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2098799 said:


> Hahaha... Couple 13/14 flakes here and there... St. Cloud looks like a legit dusting or trace on cams... Nothing salt worthy or anything...


I'm going with 1/2" and I'm gonna salt. Anything less and I'm not going out. Let the residue take care of it. I must be getting lazy or don't want to deplete my salt pile cause I'd have to unload the bales of hay in the back of the trailer to go get salt which boils down to being lazy again lol


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;2098797 said:


> Never a wast when you can spent time with the family, at least not for me. Between the wife's and my work schedule, we take ever opportunity we can


Wait...you meant bring the wife and kids along. Yeah that's not happening. :laughing:


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2098790 said:


> Where's quality?? He's not here touting the 1/10th" of snow he called this morning.
> 
> I wonder if he's at the cafeing casino??


He must have a new squeeze or something. He's not around much lately.


----------



## Ranger620

Provided we don't get enough snow tonight to deal with I'm gonna work on my s-185 tomorrow. The pins that hold the bucket on are rusted/corotted in place. Any ideas besides heat and penitential oil?? And big pipe.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2098780 said:


> How come everything I want to buy is 300 miles away. I'm not like you guys I want things 30 miles or less from my house. 15 or less is even better.


Lol thats how i am.


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

Ranger620;2098809 said:


> Provided we don't get enough snow tonight to deal with I'm gonna work on my s-185 tomorrow. The pins that hold the bucket on are rusted/corotted in place. Any ideas besides heat and penitential oil?? And big pipe.


Take the zerks out of the pin housings as an additional spot to apply oil, assuming they are dry. A port-a-power in clamp position will provide steady pressure. If is still won't budge, use sharp blows on your pipe while maintaining/increasing pressure from port-a-power.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2098808 said:


> He must have a new squeeze or something. He's not around much lately.


I suppose I could turn the PS4 on, maybe he's there.


----------



## Ranger620

Ironwood-Mn;2098818 said:


> Take the zerks out of the pin housings as an additional spot to apply oil, assuming they are dry. A port-a-power in clamp position will provide steady pressure. If is still won't budge, use sharp blows on your pipe while maintaining/increasing pressure from port-a-power.


Sweet. Thanks. Great idea and I just bought a porta power double win?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2098790 said:


> Where's quality?? He's not here touting the 1/10th" of snow he called this morning.
> 
> I wonder if he's at the cafeing casino??


I dont tout being right. I was at voot hockey. Freezing my gonads off down by the river. I think its about a 20 degree windchill difference


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ian says "dusting to MAYBE a 1/2 inch" another "1/2 inch to inch on Thursday".

Dahl didn't mention anything about the 1/2" on Thursday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2098823 said:


> I dont tout being right. I was at voot hockey. Freezing my gonads off down by the river. I think its about a 20 degree windchill difference


Looks like your thumbs are froze too.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2098820 said:


> I suppose I could turn the PS4 on, maybe he's there.


Haven't played since Saturday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The snow keeps developing to the west. Some greens building back in.


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

Ranger620;2098822 said:


> Sweet. Thanks. Great idea and I just bought a porta power double win?


You may need to crib the port-a-power as you go to avoid damaging the lever springs or to keep pressure on the shaft as it slides out. Unless you were being sarcastic about the portapower, I can't tell. But good luck anyway.


----------



## Camden

We're making a full run. It hasn't snowed hard but the big flakes have added up fast. We're at 1" and it's still coming down.


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;2098832 said:


> We're making a full run. It hasn't snowed hard but the big flakes have added up fast. We're at 1" and it's still coming down.


Oh boy. Might need to start calling guys


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2098834 said:


> Oh boy. Might need to start calling guys


Hes in the area that nws had at 1-2 i believe


----------



## Ranger620

Ironwood-Mn;2098830 said:


> You may need to crib the port-a-power as you go to avoid damaging the lever springs or to keep pressure on the shaft as it slides out. Unless you were being sarcastic about the portapower, I can't tell. But good luck anyway.


Wasn't being sarcatic I really did just buy one. Was that a typo when you say crib the porta power? Not sure what you mean


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2098835 said:


> Hes in the area that nws had at 1-2 i believe


He is... But the snow keeps coming this way.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm up to a 50% chance of light snow now (obviously, not sure why it isn't higher) but still "little to no accumulation".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Any other west side guys with snow amounts?


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2098844 said:


> Any other west side guys with snow amounts?


Still barley a dusting but haven't looked at pavement yet

Still light snow/heavy flurries


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2098841 said:


> He is... But the snow keeps coming this way.


right along 94

Means I might get some too.

snow that is.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2098843 said:


> I'm up to a 50% chance of light snow now (obviously, not sure why it isn't higher) but still "little to no accumulation".


I was just raised from 20 to 40% for tonight.


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

Ranger620;2098836 said:


> Wasn't being sarcatic I really did just buy one. Was that a typo when you say crib the porta power? Not sure what you mean


Use steel blocking to change where pressure is placed in order to bridge something that could not withstand the pressure. It will allow you to keep pressure "inline" with the pin but still allow the top end to be free so that it can raise if you can get it to move.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2098841 said:


> He is... But the snow keeps coming this way.


Meh. Im not planning on getting out of bed


----------



## Ranger620

Ironwood-Mn;2098849 said:


> Use steel blocking to change where pressure is placed in order to bridge something that could not withstand the pressure. It will allow you to keep pressure "inline" with the pin but still allow the top end to be free so that it can raise if you can get it to move.


Got it thanks.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2098844 said:


> Any other west side guys with snow amounts?


I could almost, almost still put polymeric sand in the pavers if it was warmer.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

I have about 20 flakes on the hood of the truck


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;2098803 said:


> Wait...you meant bring the wife and kids along. Yeah that's not happening. :laughing:


It was a thought.....lol


----------



## banonea

Ironwood-Mn;2098818 said:


> Take the zerks out of the pin housings as an additional spot to apply oil, assuming they are dry. A port-a-power in clamp position will provide steady pressure. If is still won't budge, use sharp blows on your pipe while maintaining/increasing pressure from port-a-power.


Or a tourch and a BMFH....lol


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;2098836 said:


> Wasn't being sarcatic I really did just buy one. Was that a typo when you say crib the porta power? Not sure what you mean


Spacers........


----------



## Ranger620

Camden has 1.5". 2" 10 miles north of him


----------



## cbservicesllc

Pavement still black here... Unsure about that stuff coming from St. Cloud though...


----------



## ryde307

Greenery;2098714 said:


> Walked in cub, no snow. Walk out cub half hour later, everything is now white. Very very fluffy.
> 
> Cub lot was white, it didn't seem like any salt residue was melting it, yet?


Which cub?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2098862 said:


> Pavement still black here... Unsure about that stuff coming from St. Cloud though...


Those greens can stop growing.


----------



## Greenery

ryde307;2098863 said:


> Which cub?


Buffalo...


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2098865 said:


> Those greens can stop growing.


That's what I was thinking


----------



## qualitycut

Can't tell if it has snowed at all or not truck looks like maybe some but still can see walk very well


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2098865 said:


> Those greens can stop growing.


I guess I had green over me earlier and it wasn't much... Maybe the gain is turned up?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2098872 said:


> I guess I had green over me earlier and it wasn't much... Maybe the gain is turned up?


No, these are developing. Filling in on the backside.


----------



## IDST

How many watts do you guys think a block heater needs? I have a5000w inverter in my truck. Wondering if that will be sufficient


----------



## Drakeslayer

ryde307;2098863 said:


> Which cub?


Yours:laughing::laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2098872 said:


> I guess I had green over me earlier and it wasn't much... Maybe the gain is turned up?


Hes just having one of his episodes


----------



## banonea

Nothing here. Heading to bed, get up and wire in the wideout in the HD so it is ready for the next storm........good luck to all on your snow


----------



## ryde307

Drakeslayer;2098878 said:


> Yours:laughing::laughing:


Doubtful we could almost sweep it and get enough salt for another application.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2098881 said:


> Doubtful we could almost sweep it and get enough salt for another application.


You should get the one by me and sub it to me


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yeah, look at the traffic cams in St. Cloud. That's more than .1" of snow.

Gonna get f'd on this........


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greens shrunk in the latest radar frame


----------



## Camden

jagext;2098876 said:


> How many watts do you guys think a block heater needs? I have a5000w inverter in my truck. Wondering if that will be sufficient


I think they are about 1000 watts.

(Did you get my PM? I sent one last night...)


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2098884 said:


> Yeah, look at the traffic cams in St. Cloud. That's more than .1" of snow.
> 
> Gonna get f'd on this........


Half or less I bet... I'm not worried


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2098884 said:


> Yeah, look at the traffic cams in St. Cloud. That's more than .1" of snow.
> 
> Gonna get f'd on this........


I just got back in from checking things out and we're over 2". I bet north of town has 3.


----------



## Drakeslayer

ryde307;2098881 said:


> Doubtful we could almost sweep it and get enough salt for another application.


We are actually sweeping a few sidewalks on Thursday when it warms up a bit. Had a couple guys overapplicate from what I saw.


----------



## andy34

Camden;2098888 said:


> I just got back in from checking things out and we're over 2". I bet north of town has 3.


Camden, where do you live?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2098888 said:


> I just got back in from checking things out and we're over 2". I bet north of town has 3.


That's Little Falls?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2098891 said:


> That's Little Falls?


Those traffic cams have at least an inch on them. If not more.


----------



## Drakeslayer

cbservicesllc;2098891 said:


> That's Little Falls?


No, Albertville. It's close to you.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2098892 said:


> Those traffic cams have at least an inch on them. If not more.


Well I hope so!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2098893 said:


> No, Albertville. It's close to you.


Sweet! Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The green blob going into Isanti county is growing, heading straight to my schools.


----------



## Greenery

Just under a half inch but can still see through it to the pavement. In Rockford

Anyone in the SW metro? No snowguy reports?


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2098894 said:


>


Shadows. Maybe 1/2".


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hahahahahahaha. I better set my alarm for _*3 a.m*_ so I can see who's freaking out. Hahahahahahaha


----------



## Camden

andy34;2098890 said:


> Camden, where do you live?


See below



cbservicesllc;2098891 said:


> That's Little Falls?


Yep, Little Falls. One of my guys is in his fish house and he said he's at 3". He's sitting about 8 miles east.


----------



## ryde307




----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2098899 said:


> Shadows. Maybe 1/2".


See... this guy knows what's up! Thumbs Up

I could go for some super fluff...


----------



## NorthernProServ

She came home early from work tonight, I did not hear her come in. She walked up behind me and I could not close out of the tabs quick enough.

She caught me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And started laughing hysterically.










Yes, this is what it has come to!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## IDST

Camden;2098886 said:


> I think they are about 1000 watts.
> 
> (Did you get my PM? I sent one last night...)


I will check. Haven't been on computer to get the notice


----------



## ryde307

Its so fluffy it's deceiving. You can see it almost flakes standing up. Dry underneath. Called everyone off. Deal with it in the am if it somehow adds up. This is for chanhasen excelsior to minnetonka.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2098900 said:


> Hahahahahahaha. I better set my alarm for _*3 a.m*_ so I can see who's freaking out. Hahahahahahaha


You're pulling for super fluff too huh?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2098901 said:


> See below
> 
> Yep, Little Falls. One of my guys is in his fish house and he said he's at 3". He's sitting about 8 miles east.


That's nuts! Easy plow night ahead for you!


----------



## IDST

Camden;2098901 said:


> See below
> 
> Yep, Little Falls. One of my guys is in his fish house and he said he's at 3". He's sitting about 8 miles east.


Got it. Pm sent


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2098905 said:


> She came home early from work tonight, I did not hear her come in. She walked up behind me and I could not close out of the tabs quick enough.
> 
> She caught me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> And started laughing hysterically.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, this is what it has come to!:laughing::laughing:


Hahaha awesome


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2098907 said:


> Its so fluffy it's deceiving. You can see it almost flakes standing up. Dry underneath. Called everyone off. Deal with it in the am if it somehow adds up. This is for chanhasen excelsior to minnetonka.


If you're doing it, I'm doing it... Thumbs Up

First car that blows through the lot will clear it all up...


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2098908 said:


> You're pulling for super fluff too huh?


I don't plan on doing anything but I know there will be guys that have to.

I love super fluff. I think I came up with that phrase. It's the per timer's best friend. payuppayuppayup


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Those greens are growing and coming right at me.

All of the areas that those greens are going to??? I don't even show .1" on the hourly anymore.


----------



## Camden

jagext;2098910 said:


> Got it. Pm sent


I responded...you've got real mail now.

Btw - I did a little Googling and it does appear that most block heaters are roughly 1000 watts (on a diesel). Either way it sounds like you're fine.


----------



## SSS Inc.

If Roy has 2" I might start to worry a bit. I'm being serious. It didn't look like anything impressive hit his area.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

I have a coating


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2098914 said:


> Those greens are growing and coming right at me.
> 
> All of the areas that those greens are going to??? I don't even show .1" on the hourly anymore.


I bet there's a good 5-6" in those clouds. You ready to rock and roll?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2098914 said:


> Those greens are growing and coming right at me.
> 
> All of the areas that those greens are going to??? I don't even show .1" on the hourly anymore.


Their coming right at me as well.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;2098916 said:


> If Roy has 2" I might start to worry a bit. I'm being serious. It didn't look like anything impressive hit his area.


I'll snap a deck pic. (DECK pic...)


----------



## cbservicesllc

I'm going to watch Monticello traffic cams closely... they only have a dusting there now and some heavier bands are going to move in


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;2098920 said:


> I'll snap a deck pic. (DECK pic...)


I know you don't BS. I was less than interested in this "storm" but if you have enough it makes me wonder what I'll be seeing in three hours.


----------



## Camden

Here's what's heading your way. That grill didn't have a flake on it earlier today.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;2098922 said:


> I know you don't BS. I was less than interested in this "storm" but if you have enough it makes me wonder what I'll be seeing in three hours.


I would guess that's all we have left is 3 hours and it's out of here. It's only a matter of time when the news says dusting and we end up waking up to 2" and some angry customers


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;2098923 said:


> Here's what's heading your way. That grill didn't have a flake on it earlier today.


You got more out of the first wave though. That's already gone past us. We may hit an inch though


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;2098923 said:


> Here's what's heading your way. That grill didn't have a flake on it earlier today.


It doesn't seem to be losing steam as it heads our way. I don't know what to think now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2098926 said:


> It doesn't seem to be losing steam as it heads our way. I don't know what to think now.


It's gaining steam, it ain't losing.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2098925 said:


> You got more out of the first wave though. That's already gone past us. We may hit an inch though


Agreed... Could happen


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

At least it's sliding a little more south now, looks like it'll miss my schools for the most part.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2098929 said:


> At least it's sliding a little more south now, looks like it'll miss my schools for the most part.


Yeah, headed right towards me and quality.


----------



## dieselplw

Looking at that picture Camden posted and what's headed our way I'm thinking a general 1-2 on the way for the cities. Vrac 1.25


----------



## cbservicesllc

Finally just got to a trace or a dusting, whatever is less... Everything is at least "covered"... Except my driveway is melted off


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The RAP is all the way up to .2".


----------



## SSS Inc.

dieselplw;2098931 said:


> Looking at that picture Camden posted and what's headed our way I'm thinking a general 1-2 on the way for the cities. Vrac 1.25


Solid VRAC #. I'm headed to bed. Alarm for 2 just in case.

Final thoughts.... After watching Radar all night if Camden got that much we will all be plowing unless it falls apart.

Unless the flakes get really small that is.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2098934 said:


> Solid VRAC #. I'm headed to bed. Alarm for 2 just in case.
> 
> Final thoughts.... After watching Radar all night if Camden got that much we will all be plowing unless it falls apart.
> 
> Unless the flakes get really small that is.


It's be nice to know if that's why the returns are green, different sized flakes.

Yes, the big ones would give more surface. But maybe there's more of the little ones.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2098934 said:


> Solid VRAC #. I'm headed to bed. Alarm for 2 just in case.
> 
> Final thoughts.... After watching Radar all night if Camden got that much we will all be plowing unless it falls apart.
> 
> Unless the flakes get really small that is.


Yeah... First part of the heavy band is through Monti... added another trace maybe... didn't cover much... Still setting the alarm


----------



## ryde307

cbservicesllc;2098936 said:


> Yeah... First part of the heavy band is through Monti... added another trace maybe... didn't cover much... Still setting the alarm


Set my alarm for2 just in case.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I have a few white patches on pavement and a covered truck that's all


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;2098934 said:


> Solid VRAC #. I'm headed to bed. Alarm for 2 just in case.
> 
> Final thoughts.... After watching Radar all night if Camden got that much we will all be plowing unless it falls apart.
> 
> Unless the flakes get really small that is.


No need to go to bed should be done by 1-1:30.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2098939 said:


> No need to go to bed should be done by 1-1:30.


For sure...


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2098940 said:


> For sure...


As I typed that from bed lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That sure did turn into a large blob of green though. Almost like it hit the power plant and caused snow to fall.


----------



## dieselplw

cbservicesllc;2098940 said:


> For sure...


That's what I'm thinking as well


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Whoops... was on the composite radar there for a bit, no wonder I was getting myself worked up.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2098942 said:


> That sure did turn into a large blob of green though. Almost like it hit the power plant and caused snow to fall.


The heavy green is almost to me. I should get up and go look. I should being the key words


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2098942 said:


> That sure did turn into a large blob of green though. Almost like it hit the power plant and caused snow to fall.


I have a guy in St. Michael that will be reporting in...


----------



## dieselplw

Man I really hope we hit an inch on this one.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2098944 said:


> Whoops... was on the composite radar there for a bit, no wonder I was getting myself worked up.


Hahahaha... I can still see traffic lanes in Monticello


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2098948 said:


> Hahahaha... I can still see traffic lanes in Monticello


I see that too. I had to get up and use the real computer, so I can see the good cameras. I don't get why the mobile site doesn't use the same camera images.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BTW, if you're kinda tired, kick over the the composite radar loop for a run or two.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The greens should be to me any minute now.

The snow looks like it's picking up quite a bit of speed too.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2098946 said:


> I have a guy in St. Michael that will be reporting in...


Sweet I'm not going to get up then. I'll wait for that


----------



## cbservicesllc

He's in the greens right now... currently reporting just under 1/4"


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2098953 said:


> He's in the greens right now... currently reporting just under 1/4"


Lame!!!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

There's a payloader with a pusher going down Hwy 23 @ 4th Ave in St. Cloud.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greens are falling apart.


----------



## Greenery

I'm at just under an inch, Still snowing.


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2098953 said:


> He's in the greens right now... currently reporting just under 1/4"


From my phone look like the greens are right at the 94/494 edge


----------



## Greenery

cbservicesllc;2098953 said:


> He's in the greens right now... currently reporting just under 1/4"


Hmm, I'm only 10 miles south of there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm heading out. The greens will be past my zero tolerance by the time I get there. I'll know if I need to call anyone by then or not.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2098954 said:


> Lame!!!!!!!


Tell me about it...


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2098961 said:


> Tell me about it...


I didn't want to get off this couch


----------



## dieselplw

LwnmwrMan22;2098960 said:


> I'm heading out. The greens will be past my zero tolerance by the time I get there. I'll know if I need to call anyone by then or not.


Post amounts!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2098960 said:


> I'm heading out. The greens will be past my zero tolerance by the time I get there. I'll know if I need to call anyone by then or not.


Have a feeling zero tolerances might be the only thing getting done tonight...


----------



## Ranger620

My heavly salted sidewalk (10lbs per sq ft) has about an1/4" on it. Looking elsewhere I'm close to half inch. Can't see the street


----------



## dieselplw

cbservicesllc;2098964 said:


> Have a feeling zero tolerances might be the only thing getting done tonight...


Hey now....


----------



## Greenery

Ranger620;2098965 said:


> My heavly salted sidewalk (10lbs per sq ft) has about an1/4" on it. Looking elsewhere I'm close to half inch. Can't see the street


Your close by too... I must of had an extra cloud come over me.


----------



## Greenery

This is on what was bare asphalt.


----------



## Ranger620

Greenery;2098968 said:


> This is on what was the bare asphalt.


Is that on a sidewalk? I'd post a pic of my walk but not gonna try and learn how from my phone at 1 am.
Never mind I saw bare asphalt after


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS just changed all the forecasts for tonight.

Not only did they give me a Novak response earlier, now they're "Novak forecasting". Forecasting as it's happening.

Have I ever said I hate this job??


----------



## Ranger620

Greenery;2098968 said:


> This is on what was the bare asphalt.


I better drive into rogers to check. I think I'm gonna start the truck


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2098970 said:



> NWS just changed all the forecasts for tonight.
> 
> Not only did they give me a Novak response earlier, now they're "Novak forecasting". Forecasting as it's happening.
> 
> Have I ever said I hate this job??


Of course they changed for tonight it's Wednesday not Tuesday anymore lol


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2098970 said:


> Have I ever said I hate this job??


Yes, I believe you have


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;2098968 said:


> This is on what was bare asphalt.


Lucky.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

K, greens look like they are though Stacy. Had decent flakes, nos they are 1/2 the size. Still snowing, and looks like it'll snow for another hour, but we don't have 1/4" yet. Looks like 1/2" total (hopefully).


----------



## cbservicesllc

Going to go take a drive and check some walks... with how my driveway is, thinking walks might be out too...


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2098977 said:


> Going to go take a drive and check some walks... with how my driveway is, thinking walks might be out too...


I'm headed to rogers. If I see you I'll play bumper cars


----------



## dieselplw

Kinda looks like the backside is filling in again


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2098971 said:


> I better drive into rogers to check. I think I'm gonna start the truck


Yeah I was starting to think the same thing


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Famous Dave's in Forest Lake, MAYBE 1/4".


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2098983 said:


> Famous Dave's in Forest Lake, MAYBE 1/4".


Bout a 1/4 or 3/8 here... Could get a 1/2... Going to do 1/2" walks and sensitive sites


----------



## Polarismalibu

The crabby people who complain about everything next door to me must love my truck in high idle right now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just small small flakes now. Wind is picking up. I don't see much more in accumulation.


----------



## Ranger620

I had 1/4"-3/8 in rogers heavly salted lot in Plymouth I have 1/2" heavly salted and 1/4"-3/8" heavy salted lot in **** rapids. Still snowing all on tape measure


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2098992 said:


> I had 1/4"-3/8 in rogers heavly salted lot in Plymouth I have 1/2" heavly salted and 1/4"-3/8" heavy salted lot in **** rapids. Still snowing all on tape measure


Bout the same here


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

5/8" of superfluff


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1/4" in Lino Lakes. The moon is showing through the clouds fairly clearly here.

Doubling back to Forest Lake to check the parking lot I salted with this new spreader.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

In case you don't follow Police Clips on FB, there's a hearing accident on 394 at Dunwoody if you're heading downtown.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2098997 said:


> In case you don't follow Police Clips on FB, there's a hearing accident on 394 at Dunwoody if you're heading downtown.


Idiots. There all lucky


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Coming down good in Arden hills, ran in grabbed a leaf blower hood and windshield were covered


----------



## NorthernProServ

It can stop anytime now


----------



## NorthernProServ

"Total nighttime snow accumulation of less than one inch possible."

Changing every 20 mins


----------



## Greenery

1/2 inch rockford rd/169. Regularly salted lot.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

About 1/2" in Lindstrom. All but done here.

Plowed the bus lane at the school on HWY 8 between Lindstrom and Center City, on the hill on the north side.

Basically just ground the snow down into the pavement. Didn't really push anything to the side.


----------



## CityGuy

Spotty dusting on my way into French Lake shop.


----------



## CityGuy

About 1/4 at the house when I left.


----------



## andy34

1" White Bear Lake on untreated surface


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2098997 said:


> In case you don't follow Police Clips on FB, there's a hearing accident on 394 at Dunwoody if you're heading downtown.


A what?.....


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2099011 said:


> A what?.....


I think it was a head on


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2099011 said:


> A what?.....


Shoulda said head on.


----------



## Ranger620

Cafeing flat tire on the new truck and I can't get the tire off. Stranded here till I get a tow truck to help. Ford roadside hasn't answered in a half hour


----------



## NorthernProServ

Ranger620;2099015 said:


> Cafeing flat tire on the new truck and I can't get the tire off. Stranded here till I get a tow truck to help. Ford roadside hasn't answered in a half hour


Stuck to the hub?

Lay on the ground and kick that cafer!


----------



## Ranger620

Here I sit a few miles from the salt truck Sent out a couple of guys to scrape make salt go further and if I can't get out of here soon it will look like we did something


----------



## Ranger620

NorthernProServ;2099016 said:


> Stuck to the hub?
> 
> Lay on the ground and kick that cafer!


Did that. Now I'm not the biggest guy but the trooper behind me tried too. I got all the lug nuts what else is there


----------



## NorthernProServ

Ranger620;2099019 said:


> Did that. Now I'm not the biggest guy but the trooper behind me tried too. I got all the lug nuts what else is there


RusTed/ corroded to the hub I bet, big hammer to the tire too sometimes works


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Done snowing in Arden hills 11/16"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1/2" at County Road E/ 35E.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Anyone able to hit a small building in Fridley by north town? Just the walks. My other guy is home sick


----------



## IDST

Any word on Woodbury


----------



## Ranger620

NorthernProServ;2099020 said:


> RusTed/ corroded to the hub I bet, big hammer to the tire too sometimes works


Trucks only 6 months old. Lol. Trooper found a 2 lb mall. Got it finally


----------



## wizardsr

1/2" of fluff in New Brighton, can still see the parking lines through it. 3/4" in Brooklyn Park near 694 and Boone.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Burst of snow in Vadnais Heights. One could argue an inch if you wanted.


----------



## NorthernProServ

7/8" golden Valley


----------



## ryde307

Looks like 1/4" chanhassen to Eden prairie on 5


----------



## Polarismalibu

Just bent the cafe out of the center pin


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Call me weird but it doesn't feel cold out. I have the window down


----------



## CityGuy

Going to be one of those days. Either blew a hydrolic line or the sander motor. Oil all over the road and back end of the truck.


----------



## skorum03

3/4" here. Just enough to get emails from the 1" folks


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

15/16" in vadnais heights


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;2099049 said:


> 3/4" here. Just enough to get emails from the 1" folks


That's why I sent my WBL sub out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2099050 said:


> 15/16" in vadnais heights


That's why I sent my WBL sub out.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2099052 said:


> That's why I sent my WBL sub out.


going to plow a couple spots?

Don't peer pressure me in going to plow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;2099054 said:


> going to plow a couple spots?
> 
> Don't peer pressure me in going to plow.


Yeah, I have a sub that plows my WBL/Maplewood/Vadnais Heights stuff.

Texted him at 3 said it was close enough that he could plow them.

He texted back at 3:30 that 2 were already done.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

15/16" in maplewood too


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2099059 said:


> 15/16" in maplewood too


That's why I sent my WBL sub out.


----------



## IDST

There are quite a few commercial properties to get it done in St Louis Park ic


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Sleeting in Arden Hills


----------



## qualitycut

Dusting....... can still see driveway and pavers


----------



## ringahding1

What's up guys? Been awhile. Grandson has been taking my time & everything that goes along with it.


1/2" Stillwater.


----------



## qualitycut

Nws must just go with whatever shows snow. Nams are all flat but gfs shows a little


----------



## NorthernProServ

No plowing here, everything that gets salt is done along with walks


----------



## TKLAWN

1/4 inch

Just followed city plow back home.

Plow down blowing sparks, just smelled like burning tar.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Was home for 20 minutes phone rings, buddies salt truck is down. On my way to St. Louis park. This should be fun 252 SB is stopped at 81st/humbolt


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2099104 said:


> 1/4 inch
> 
> Just followed city plow back home.
> 
> Plow down blowing sparks, just smelled like burning tar.


Yea they just went by my house and i have less, they salt anyway so why not just salt


----------



## Camden

We're all done. Everything went okay except that the guy driving the F350 decided that the fuel light was merely a suggestion and kept plowing anyway. The truck quit and thank goodness he didn't run it dry. I went to him with some fuel and it fired right back up. He said he thought when the lights come on that you can go 100 miles yet.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2099097 said:


> No plowing here, everything that gets salt is done along with walks


Same here...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dangit. Took a nap in WBL, waiting to do these walks at the townhomes. Had the backpack blower with and I don't like running those after 10 pm or before 6 am if I can help it. 

Wake up at 6:30, hop out, blower won't run. Must have ice in the carb or fuel filter. Now I'm running home to grab a different blower, gonna be stuck in traffic on the way back down now.

Probably not the worst thing to happen. Gonna grab my regular cab without the spreader on the back now, much easier to plow this place with that truck.


----------



## mnlefty

Camden;2099113 said:


> We're all done. Everything went okay except that the guy driving the F350 decided that the fuel light was merely a suggestion and kept plowing anyway. The truck quit and thank goodness he didn't run it dry. I went to him with some fuel and it fired right back up. He said he thought when the lights come on that you can go 100 miles yet.


Must not have the computer with Range or DTE calculations? Every vehicle I've had that gives a number could go to 0 or beyond and be fine. I don't like pushing it with just a light though. I had a work truck 10 years ago where if you couldn't see the gas station you were gonna pull into when the light came on, you were cafed.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2099118 said:


> Dangit. Took a nap in WBL, waiting to do these walks at the townhomes. Had the backpack blower with and I don't like running those after 10 pm or before 6 am if I can help it.
> 
> Wake up at 6:30, hop out, blower won't run. Must have ice in the carb or fuel filter. Now I'm running home to grab a different blower, gonna be stuck in traffic on the way back down now.
> 
> Probably not the worst thing to happen. Gonna grab my regular cab without the spreader on the back now, much easier to plow this place with that truck.


Why not just shovel them quick


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2099124 said:


> Why not just shovel them quick


Cause it's about 2 miles of walks to shovel with every 5th one heaved a 1/4".

Plus there's a skim of snow left so I have to salt. The blower gets it clean with this fluff.

Snowing moderately here again.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2099126 said:


> Cause it's about 2 miles of walks to shovel with every 5th one heaved a 1/4".
> 
> Plus there's a skim of snow left so I have to salt. The blower gets it clean with this fluff.
> 
> Snowing moderately here again.


Literally 2 miles, holy cafe.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2099126 said:


> Cause it's about 2 miles of walks to shovel with every 5th one heaved a 1/4".
> 
> Plus there's a skim of snow left so I have to salt. The blower gets it clean with this fluff.
> 
> Snowing moderately here again.


2 miles? I would be sending someone out to do them.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2099127 said:


> Literally 2 miles, holy cafe.


By the time you go down and back and down again with either the snowblower (21") or the snow plow shovel angled. Plus you can angle the fist two, but then the third push has to be lifted up and over the ridge of snow that's in place now.

The backpack blower, you just walk right around.


----------



## Camden

Yes, blowers worked perfectly today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2099128 said:


> 2 miles? I would be sending someone out to do them.


Called my usual guy but he has a job interview at 10. He said he would do them after, but I need them done before then.

Takes 1 guy about 5 hours to shovel / snowblow then salt them. Or I can do then in just over an hour with the backpack blower. Then no salt needed.


----------



## ringahding1

Camden;2099132 said:


> Yes, blowers worked perfectly today.


Bingo! That is what I have the walk crew using too....What type of blowers do you use?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2099131 said:


> By the time you go down and back and down again with either the snowblower (21") or the snow plow shovel angled. Plus you can angle the fist two, but then the third push has to be lifted up and over the ridge of snow that's in place now.
> 
> The backpack blower, you just walk right around.


If you run on the 3rd pass it will shoot it up and over


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2099146 said:


> If you run on the 3rd pass it will shoot it up and over


Yeah, if I run the snow blower. I'm almost back. Even doing 15 mph for the last 6 miles.

Should be back onsite in 15 minites. Sidewalks will be done by 9.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2099147 said:


> Yeah, if I run the snow blower. I'm almost back. Even doing 15 mph for the last 6 miles.
> 
> Should be back onsite in 15 minites. Sidewalks will be done by 9.


No run realy fast with the shovel


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Some place have no snow, some have a 1/4" at best. What a cruddy deal that didn't need to happen


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

qualitycut;2099149 said:


> No run realy fast with the shovel


Easily the funniest thing I have read today. The absurdity of the whole thing made me laugh - thanks for that!

Edit: Re-reading still made me snort coffee out - papertowels will be needed.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Well I set my alarm for 2 but I didn't get up. Not sure what happened there. A solid 1/2 a puck here.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2099087 said:


> Nws must just go with whatever shows snow. Nams are all flat but gfs shows a little


Yesterday Nam was spot on
Rap had something for this morning


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2099126 said:


> Cause it's about 2 miles of walks to shovel with every 5th one heaved a 1/4".
> 
> Plus there's a skim of snow left so I have to salt. The blower gets it clean with this fluff.
> 
> Snowing moderately here again.


it's from that 14 Hr forecast......


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SSS Inc.;2099164 said:


> Well I set my alarm for 2 but I didn't get up. Not sure what happened there. A solid 1/2 a puck here.


But do you give a puck?


----------



## SSS Inc.

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2099175 said:


> But do you give a puck?


Nope. .......


----------



## unit28

Going to put in 16 today....or bust.
No matter how you look at it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2099149 said:


> No run realy fast with the shovel


Yeeeaaaahhhhh...... I was out of breath trying to get the first blower started.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2099174 said:


> it's from that 14 Hr forecast......


I know...I was doing the math in my head. I catch a majority of your hints.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2099184 said:


> Yeeeaaaahhhhh...... I was out of breath trying to get the first blower started.


Surprised your adventure went as well as it did since you had a hard time starting the blower. Hahaha


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;2099183 said:


> Going to put in 16 today....or bust.
> No matter how you look at it


No way I could work indoors for 8 hours let alone 16


----------



## banonea

we got a solid 1" here. did all the 1" accounts, got 2 calls from people with 2" triggers wondering why we didn't plow. went there and explained why and if they would like to lowed their trigger, it would be this more a month..... " we will check on it".........


----------



## Camden

ringahding1;2099141 said:


> Bingo! That is what I have the walk crew using too....What type of blowers do you use?


Backpack type. One Echo and one Stihl.


----------



## SSS Inc.

So is there actually an inch in Golden Valley? I just saw a report on NWS.


----------



## Greenery

SSS Inc.;2099206 said:


> So is there actually an inch in Golden Valley? I just saw a report on NWS.


I'm seeing a hair over an inch throughout northern Plymouth on untreated surfaces


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2099206 said:


> So is there actually an inch in Golden Valley? I just saw a report on NWS.


NorthPro had 7/8" in Golden Valley earlier.


----------



## qualitycut

Ironwood-Mn;2099162 said:


> Easily the funniest thing I have read today. The absurdity of the whole thing made me laugh - thanks for that!
> 
> Edit: Re-reading still made me snort coffee out - papertowels will be needed.


Lol, i was laughing typing it thinking of him running worth the shovel.


----------



## qualitycut

I dont think i even have a 1/4 inch


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2099232 said:


> I dont think i even have a 1/4 inch


You must be in some sort of snow dome. Seems like most guys have more snow all around you


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2099231 said:


> Lol, i was laughing typing it thinking of him running worth the shovel.


Smooth sidewalks?? Sure, I've done it in the past, this sidewalk needs quote a bit of work, or you catch the handle in the gut.


----------



## qualitycut

Everyone south of me i talked to is the same or less. In dakota county


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;2099243 said:


> Everyone south of me i talked to is the same or less. In dakota county


My Eden Prairie stuff didn't have much either, 3/8" maybe.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Unit wasn't kidding about getting the pre emergent ready. Just seen a TruGreen truck in Forest Lake. 


Little early if you ask me.


----------



## Ranger620

Hopefully they can fix my tire. Rumor has it there on back order for like 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2099239 said:


> You must be in some sort of snow dome. Seems like most guys have more snow all around you


I have less than that.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2099241 said:


> Smooth sidewalks?? Sure, I've done it in the past, this sidewalk needs quote a bit of work, or you catch the handle in the gut.


Homeowner Tip of the Day: Run with the handle outside the body path. 
Bonus tip: Run with the scissors open and fully extended out in front of you. :laughing:


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

Doughboy12;2099272 said:


> Homeowner Tip of the Day: Run with the handle outside the body path.
> Bonus tip: Run with the scissors open and fully extended out in front of you. :laughing:


Sheesh!
That took a dark turn!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

Ironwood-Mn;2099274 said:


> Sheesh!
> That took a dark turn!!!


I tried to be helpful.........couldn't hold it together for one full post...


----------



## ringahding1

One of my commercials received their invoice for November & December. They sent me an email requesting to only SALT 2 times per month. 

I have spoken with a buddy in this industry about this. He claims his prices are double that of mine. Do not know how to respond to this request.


----------



## Doughboy12

The office where I used to work........closing down and moving to Houston by May as predicted.


----------



## Camden

ringahding1;2099276 said:


> One of my commercials received their invoice for November & December. They sent me an email requesting to only SALT 2 times per month.
> 
> I have spoken with a buddy in this industry about this. He claims his prices are double that of mine. Do not know how to respond to this request.


2 times per month regardless of the conditions? That's absurd.


----------



## Doughboy12

ringahding1;2099276 said:


> One of my commercials received their invoice for November & December. They sent me an email requesting to only SALT 2 times per month.
> 
> I have spoken with a buddy in this industry about this. He claims his prices are double that of mine. Do not know how to respond to this request.


I would think you would have to move them to a "written request" type service at that point.


----------



## Ranger620

ringahding1;2099276 said:


> One of my commercials received their invoice for November & December. They sent me an email requesting to only SALT 2 times per month.
> 
> I have spoken with a buddy in this industry about this. He claims his prices are double that of mine. Do not know how to respond to this request.


First thing is raise your prices. If someone in the same industry is twice your price and busy that's not good. Look at the money your leaving on the table. If this place won't pay it send em on their way. You work to hard spend to many sleepless nights


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2099256 said:


> Hopefully they can fix my tire. Rumor has it there on back order for like 2-3 weeks.


Ummmm remember when i said that a couple weeks ago when it happened to me.

Those new plug patches work good i had a 3/4 in bolt through mine.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2099213 said:


> NorthPro had 7/8" in Golden Valley earlier.


Correct, I'd say right about 1" for total. At 494 and 55 is right there too like greenery said also.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2099298 said:


> Ummmm remember when i said that a couple weeks ago when it happened to me.
> 
> Those new plug patches work good i had a 3/4 in bolt through mine.


Yup I remember Discount can get me one tomorrow their the only one that can get one. It's bad so new tire for this guy


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2099313 said:


> Yup I remember Discount can get me one tomorrow their the only one that can get one. It's bad so new tire for this guy


For free hopefully


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2099256 said:


> Hopefully they can fix my tire. Rumor has it there on back order for like 2-3 weeks.


Oh boy... I have another big bolt in mine from when the other tie had to be replaced a couple months or so ago... Hoping for another full replacement and I'll have 2 new tires around 25k miles! Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2099315 said:


> For free hopefully


I always like it when that happens Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2099319 said:


> Oh boy... I have another big bolt in mine from when the other tie had to be replaced a couple months or so ago... Hoping for another full replacement and I'll have 2 new tires around 25k miles! Thumbs Up


I have had 4 tire issues in the last couple weeks kinda weird


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2099287 said:


> 2 times per month regardless of the conditions? That's absurd.


No different then on call really besides you can do 2 then rest are on call


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2099315 said:


> For free hopefully


Well I got a nail in it. Must have picked it up somewhere then didn't catch it when it went flat. Within 10 miles it went completely flat. That's not anyone's fault other than mine so I don't expect it for free. Discount is gonna charge me. I would have rather have your dad the money but I called him and he can't get one for a while as you know. He did say send him a copy of the bill and he would try to get some money back. Not expecting anything but was nice to hear


----------



## qualitycut

Thursday night and again Sunday night/Monday time frame; both systems currently look to bring only light snowfall accumulations. *Our weather pattern is shifting next week which should lend itself to better storm and snowfall potential by late in the week...stay tuned.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2099328 said:


> Well I got a nail in it. Must have picked it up somewhere then didn't catch it when it went flat. Within 10 miles it went completely flat. That's not anyone's fault other than mine so I don't expect it for free. Discount is gonna charge me. I would have rather have your dad the money but I called him and he can't get one for a while as you know. He did say send him a copy of the bill and he would try to get some money back. Not expecting anything but was nice to hear


O i got tire hazzard or whatever its called for 80 bucks


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2099324 said:


> No different then on call really besides you can do 2 then rest are on call


Okay, so would you still absorb the liability on the site knowing that it's not your call? Not me.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2099331 said:


> O i got tire hazzard or whatever its called for 80 bucks


Yeah I got the tire warranty from your dad when I bought the truck... Made it all back in that first tire for free. If they replace this one, I'm making money! payup


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2099331 said:


> O i got tire hazzard or whatever its called for 80 bucks


Seems to me it was far more than 80 bucks. I would have to look. I'm cheap but not that cheap. Can't remember exact price but thought I'd have to destroy 2 tires to break even. I haven't done that in my lifetime.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2099335 said:


> Okay, so would you still absorb the liability on the site knowing that it's not your call? Not me.


No thats were it gets sketchy. Change to either on call or at own descression

Edit. You salt it the 2 times you normally would then its on call like any other place. If you use them sparingly then its on you.


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;2099341 said:


> Seems to me it was far more than 80 bucks. I would have to look. I'm cheap but not that cheap. Can't remember exact price but thought I'd have to destroy 2 tires to break even. I haven't done that in my lifetime.


Till now!
Since you said that.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2099341 said:


> Seems to me it was far more than 80 bucks. I would have to look. I'm cheap but not that cheap. Can't remember exact price but thought I'd have to destroy 2 tires to break even. I haven't done that in my lifetime.


Just bought ut a couple weeks ago was less than 90


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;2099344 said:


> Till now!
> Since you said that.


Ya no kidding.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2099346 said:


> Just bought ut a couple weeks ago was less than 90


Huh. I'd have to look thru all my paperwork. That's not gonna happen today


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2099341 said:


> Seems to me it was far more than 80 bucks. I would have to look. I'm cheap but not that cheap. Can't remember exact price but thought I'd have to destroy 2 tires to break even. I haven't done that in my lifetime.


Mine was 300... so I figured that was one 20" tire to break even...

EDIT: This was from CNA National right through Quality's dad... Not a tire store


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2099354 said:


> Mine was 300... so I figured that was one 20" tire to break even...
> 
> EDIT: This was from CNA National right through Quality's dad... Not a tire store


Hmmm. I wonder if the quick lane guy just did 1 tire since thats what i needed


----------



## qualitycut

Whos going to win. The nam or gfs?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2099390 said:


> Whos going to win. The nam or gfs?


I thought the Nam was always the crazy one. You tell us Mr. Smarty pants.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2099395 said:


> I thought the Nam was always the crazy one. You tell us Mr. Smarty pants.


Im confused. Nam is always the higher one, its throwing me off. Gfs will probably drop a bit.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2099396 said:


> Im confused. Nam is always the higher one, its throwing me off. Gfs will probably drop a bit.


We'll find out soon.

I just noticed the last GFS has a monster storm on top of us around Feb 2nd. See how long that stays on target.


----------



## wenzelosllc

Ranger620;2099341 said:


> Seems to me it was far more than 80 bucks. I would have to look. I'm cheap but not that cheap. Can't remember exact price but thought I'd have to destroy 2 tires to break even. I haven't done that in my lifetime.


I feel like it would be like $80 a tire. When I got tires a year or two ago they offered it and I declined since I could just save the money and buy two more tires.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Speaking of tires I just realized we have around 300 tires.


----------



## qualitycut

wenzelosllc;2099405 said:


> I feel like it would be like $80 a tire. When I got tires a year or two ago they offered it and I declined since I could just save the money and buy two more tires.


300 os about 1 tire for me


----------



## MNPLOWCO

ringahding1;2099276 said:


> One of my commercials received their invoice for November & December. They sent me an email requesting to only SALT 2 times per month.
> 
> I have spoken with a buddy in this industry about this. He claims his prices are double that of mine. Do not know how to respond to this request.


that is simple. Just tell them that you will comply with their instructions. Have them give you the date on which they would like the applications done and do them on the day that they requested. Liability will be on them, you'll still make the money. also, tell them there will be an upcharge on the salting because their choice of dates may not coincide with your normal salting of other accounts in might require a special trip charge for those dates that are selected.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2099410 said:


> 300 os about 1 tire for me


Ya about that. Maybe I was thinking 16" tires when I was looking at it. I'm not one for extra warranties and usually pass on them.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2099416 said:


> Ya about that. Maybe I was thinking 16" tires when I was looking at it. I'm not one for extra warranties and usually pass on them.


Yea i always buy it on tires saved me a few times on my dump trailer. Just being on construction sites and driving over rocks and crap all the time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Early VRAC from Pat Evans on KARE 11....... .2" tomorrow per Microcast.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2099395 said:


> I thought the Nam was always the crazy one. You tell us Mr. Smarty pants.


I thought the GFS was the accurate one this year... or was that last year... I can't remember...


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2099403 said:


> We'll find out soon.
> 
> I just noticed the last GFS has a monster storm on top of us around Feb 2nd. See how long that stays on target.


What's monster this year? Like 6?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2099426 said:


> I thought the GFS was the accurate one this year... or was that last year... I can't remember...


GFS has been closer to accurate than the NAM this year.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2099421 said:


> Yea i always buy it on tires saved me a few times on my dump trailer. Just being on construction sites and driving over rocks and crap all the time.


Heck, I just drove the wrong place/wrong time on 494 and burned up two tires... Warranty paid for... and saved me $400


----------



## banonea

ringahding1;2099276 said:


> One of my commercials received their invoice for November & December. They sent me an email requesting to only SALT 2 times per month.
> 
> I have spoken with a buddy in this industry about this. He claims his prices are double that of mine. Do not know how to respond to this request.


In my contract i have a spot that any customer that dose not allow me to spread salt as needed for safty must sign to take all liability off of me. If they wont, i dont take the contract and it just saved my ass yesterday. One of my mcd's had a slip and fall with injury


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2099435 said:


> GFS has been closer to accurate than the NAM this year.


Woohoo! We're comin', we're comin!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Is that our snow all the way in Kansas?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dahl showed same as KARE 11, most snow south of the cities, and only about 1/2" here.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2099450 said:


> Is that our snow all the way in Kansas?


Kinda yes. Kinda no. We have to wait for it to teleport to South Dakota then it will come to us.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2099453 said:


> Dahl showed same as KARE 11, most snow south of the cities, and only about 1/2" here.


His future radar showed nothing here


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2099453 said:


> Dahl showed same as KARE 11, most snow south of the cities, and only about 1/2" here.


Geez, even Dahl is ditching the drama...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2099455 said:


> His future radar showed nothing here


Right. Kare's Microcast didn't show anything here either.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

AccuWeather doesn't have any snow for me tomorrow, nor tomorrow night.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS has sped the snow up for me, now mainly before 7 pm, and dropped my hourly from .3" to .1".


----------



## skorum03

Are the duratracs really worth it? Reason I ask is cause we just picked up an 03 2500hd Chevy today and it needs tires bad. They aren't much more than the other aggressive looking tires, but they are significantly more expensive than the tires a couple of notches down. 

Other thing is that I can't find a deal on anything anywhere at the moment.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2099465 said:


> NWS has sped the snow up for me, now mainly before 7 pm, and dropped my hourly from .3" to .1".


.6 here ahhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Camden

skorum03;2099468 said:


> Are the duratracs really worth it? Reason I ask is cause we just picked up an 03 2500hd Chevy today and it needs tires bad. They aren't much more than the other aggressive looking tires, but they are significantly more expensive than the tires a couple of notches down.
> 
> Other thing is that I can't find a deal on anything anywhere at the moment.


They are pure junk. Don't even spend another second considering them, they're awful. I got 15,000 off of the one and only set I purchased. Don't waste your money.


----------



## skorum03

Camden;2099471 said:


> They are pure junk. Don't even spend another second considering them, they're awful. I got 15,000 off of the one and only set I purchased. Don't waste your money.


Have something you would recommend?


----------



## TKLAWN

skorum03;2099472 said:


> Have something you would recommend?


Go get yourself a set of cooper discover at3.

Good price at discount tire.


----------



## wenzelosllc

TKLAWN;2099473 said:


> Go get yourself a set of cooper discover at3.
> 
> Good price at discount tire.


This......


----------



## skorum03

TKLAWN;2099473 said:


> Go get yourself a set of cooper discover at3.
> 
> Good price at discount tire.


Actually just looked at the fleet farm ad for the week and those are on sale....

Definitely going to stop up there tomorrow and see how far out they are. Hudson fleet farm is always about a week out on anything.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## Ranger620

skorum03;2099472 said:


> Have something you would recommend?


The coopers
Hankooks dynapro
Firestone transforce those are my top 3 probably not in that order though


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2099465 said:


> NWS has sped the snow up for me, now mainly before 7 pm, and dropped my hourly from .3" to .1".


Hmmm... they took mine and changed it to before midnight and they raised it to .6"... I last checked this morning

Maybe they haven't gotten to me yet...


----------



## dieselplw

I have heard that the duratracs are awesome in snow and ice. But you don't get much mileage out of them. I would vote for hankooks. Good mileage and traction is good. I am curious to know how the bfgoodrich ko2 are


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2099487 said:


> Hmmm... they took mine and changed it to before midnight and they raised it to .6"... I last checked this morning
> 
> Maybe they haven't gotten to me yet...


I'm .4 on the hourly. The bulk ending around 6 pm lingering light stuff till 10pm


----------



## skorum03

dieselplw;2099490 said:


> I have heard that the duratracs are awesome in snow and ice. But you don't get much mileage out of them. I would vote for hankooks. Good mileage and traction is good. I am curious to know how the bfgoodrich ko2 are


I grabbed a quote from the chevy dealer today and the guy was strongly recommending the ko2s


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ian says flurries Thursday from the metro to the SE.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2099497 said:


> I'm .4 on the hourly. The bulk ending around 6 pm lingering light stuff till 10pm


Yeah they must not have updated me... You'd think we'd about match


----------



## unit28

skorum03;2099477 said:


> Actually just looked at the fleet farm ad for the week and those are on sale....
> 
> Definitely going to stop up there tomorrow and see how far out they are. Hudson fleet farm is always about a week out on anything.


Go through discount tire please
they're easy to work with on warranty issues


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2099501 said:


> Yeah they must not have updated me... You'd think we'd about match


My St. Anthony is the same as you said. Same as my WBL.


----------



## dieselplw

skorum03;2099498 said:


> I grabbed a quote from the chevy dealer today and the guy was strongly recommending the ko2s


Give them a shot if the price is decent


----------



## unit28

BTW, 
I run discoverer ATP


----------



## Ranger620

If any of you use pure host for your website check your site. It appears they have been hacked. My website doesn't exist and I don't get emails any more. There answer is there aware of the problem. No time frame to get it fixed


----------



## Green Grass

skorum03;2099498 said:


> I grabbed a quote from the chevy dealer today and the guy was strongly recommending the ko2s


Love mine just don't know about the milage yet.


----------



## redneckwheelman

Goodyear did fix the problems with the duratracs. That being said I think the little harder rubber has made them a little worse in the snow. My dad has an older set of duratracs on his truck and they chop quick get noisey and vibrate some. But there great in the winter. My Buddy is on his second set on his duramax and the new ones are wearing alot better then the old were.
I'm running the new cooper stt pros and there doing pretty good, more traction then my old stt Maxx and might be as good as the duratracs in the snow


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2099505 said:


> My St. Anthony is the same as you said. Same as my WBL.


Weird... so some .6 in between .4 and .1 at your house

Be nice to get a half to get the sidewalk and salt run


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Next 5 days..... Good for me.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2099539 said:


> Next 5 days..... Good for me.


I so don't want to go get more salt. Got bales of hay in the trailer was hoping to leave them there for a while.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2099539 said:


> Next 5 days..... Good for me.


Looks like it would suck to live out East.


----------



## Green Grass

Bill1090;2099554 said:


> Looks like it would suck to live out East.


All I see is money out there


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;2099564 said:


> All I see is money out there


Yeah me too. Funny how different everyone's perspective of big snows is.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;2099573 said:


> Yeah me too. Funny how different everyone's perspective of big snows is.


As long as it wasnt concrete snow I'd be fine. Although I think I would wanna speed up a few purchases


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;2099576 said:


> As long as it wasnt concrete snow I'd be fine. Although I think I would wanna speed up a few purchases


This 9.2 sure works nice.

I think I might put my 8.2 Stainless up for sale to get a 9.2. I've used the 9.2 a couple of times now, I like it.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2099577 said:


> This 9.2 sure works nice.
> 
> I think I might put my 8.2 Stainless up for sale to get a 9.2. I've used the 9.2 a couple of times now, I like it.


Your still plowing


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2099577 said:


> This 9.2 sure works nice.
> 
> I think I might put my 8.2 Stainless up for sale to get a 9.2. I've used the 9.2 a couple of times now, I like it.


Oh no you don't. I'm coming to get it one of these years


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2099577 said:


> This 9.2 sure works nice.
> 
> I think I might put my 8.2 Stainless up for sale to get a 9.2. I've used the 9.2 a couple of times now, I like it.


Jeez, just buy a wide out already and be done with it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2099580 said:


> Your still plowing


No, giving Ranger the needle cause he hasn't bought this 9.2 VXT from me that I want to upgrade to a DXT.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2099589 said:


> Jeez, just buy a wide out already and be done with it.


Make it fit my Boss undercarriage and rewire it, and I'll buy one.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2099591 said:


> No, giving Ranger the needle cause he hasn't bought this 9.2 VXT from me that I want to upgrade to a DXT.


Is it really worth the exta$$

The dxt that much better??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You guys have any tips on these wireless spreaders from SnowplowPlus?

I already dialed down the hopper closure, figured that out after CB gave me the tip. My next issue, is that it seems like I dumped a lot of salt in a line. 

On my old TGS800, I would run the paddle at a 1, then spinner at a 2-3.

The spinner had 10 speed settings so I figured that would be a 2 on this new spreader.

Should I be spreading at a 3-4?? I might need to get someone to go with me so I can stand out behind the spreader while they drive the truck, while I watch.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;2099593 said:


> Is it really worth the exta$$
> 
> The dxt that much better??


Better? Yes. THAT much better? Depends on your preference. Some people still plow with straight blades.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2099592 said:


> Make it fit my Boss undercarriage and rewire it, and I'll buy one.


I know. Just pumping the chain lift

Just think though no more 8'2, 9'2, flat top, xt,dxt, wings.

Wide out, done!!


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2099595 said:


> You guys have any tips on these wireless spreaders from SnowplowPlus?
> 
> I already dialed down the hopper closure, figured that out after CB gave me the tip. My next issue, is that it seems like I dumped a lot of salt in a line.
> 
> On my old TGS800, I would run the paddle at a 1, then spinner at a 2-3.
> 
> The spinner had 10 speed settings so I figured that would be a 2 on this new spreader.
> 
> Should I be spreading at a 3-4?? I might need to get someone to go with me so I can stand out behind the spreader while they drive the truck, while I watch.


I'm not real familiar with tailgate spreaders but shouldn't the spinner be on high? On my v box it was alway high and cut the feed down same as the big truck with replacement tailgate salter


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2099573 said:


> Yeah me too. Funny how different everyone's perspective of big snows is.


If you had a 5 or so hour route it would be fine but imagine driving from place to place i just lookedat Baltimore where my brother lives and hes got like 20 some inches in 1 day. Cafe that


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2099577 said:


> This 9.2 sure works nice.
> 
> I think I might put my 8.2 Stainless up for sale to get a 9.2. I've used the 9.2 a couple of times now, I like it.


I did like how much that extra foot increased my production when I bought my DXT


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2099601 said:


> If you had a 5 or so hour route it would be fine but imagine driving from place to place i just lookedat Baltimore where my brother lives and hes got like 20 some inches in 1 day. Cafe that


A typical seasons worth of money in a few days plus we would be hauling for weeks. **See 2010. Start plowing at the first sight of flakes and you're good to go.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2099606 said:


> I did like how much that extra foot increased my production when I bought my DXT


Just imagine what an extra inch would do for you!


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2099595 said:


> You guys have any tips on these wireless spreaders from SnowplowPlus?
> 
> I already dialed down the hopper closure, figured that out after CB gave me the tip. My next issue, is that it seems like I dumped a lot of salt in a line.
> 
> On my old TGS800, I would run the paddle at a 1, then spinner at a 2-3.
> 
> The spinner had 10 speed settings so I figured that would be a 2 on this new spreader.
> 
> Should I be spreading at a 3-4?? I might need to get someone to go with me so I can stand out behind the spreader while they drive the truck, while I watch.


When I spread ice eater I go 2-3

When I use rock salt I go 3-4

Seems to be working pretty well, even pattern.

Lots I salted at 6 this morning were water by 8.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2099606 said:


> I did like how much that extra foot increased my production when I bought my DXT


Just imagine going out another foot.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2099608 said:


> A typical seasons worth of money in a few days plus we would be hauling for weeks. **See 2010. Start plowing at the first sight of flakes and you're good to go.


You don't have shoveling though. That's where it would suck real cafe


----------



## Bill1090

Green Grass;2099564 said:


> All I see is money out there


I was just thinking they don't get a lot of snow around DC. Seems like it would be a pain with everyone going and getting there bread and milk like they will be stranded for a week.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;2099608 said:


> A typical seasons worth of money in a few days plus we would be hauling for weeks. **See 2010. Start plowing at the first sight of flakes and you're good to go.


This is purty much what I do. Waiting is not your friend. Start early for breakdowns and try to get drivers some rest. Keep trucks running as much as possible.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2099612 said:


> Just imagine going out another foot.


Yea like when i used my buddies 8511


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2099614 said:


> I was just thinking they don't get a lot of snow around DC. Seems like it would be a pain with everyone going and getting there bread and milk like they will be stranded for a week.


Yea it will close down was 65 this weekend when i talked to my brother


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2099613 said:


> You don't have shoveling though. That's where it would suck real cafe


Depending of the property I just send out an email that enterances will be kept open but walks will be done at the end. All residentials were done with a blower after the storm. Some retail you can't do that but with leaving all the others makes up for that


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2099617 said:


> Yea like when i used my buddies 8511


I miss my 8611. Thing was a beast.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2099619 said:


> Depending of the property I just send out an email that enterances will be kept open but walks will be done at the end. All residentials were done with a blower after the storm. Some retail you can't do that but with leaving all the others makes up for that


I dont want to talk about it lol


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2099613 said:


> You don't have shoveling though. That's where it would suck real cafe


We do have more walks this year. We are very picky on what properties we pick up. Believe it or not there is plenty out there if you want to avoid shoveling walks. I know I know that's not an option for you most of you guys but it can be done for guys like me that don't have to service lawn customers.


----------



## Camden

skorum03;2099472 said:


> Have something you would recommend?


Yep. I'm a tire nut so I definitely have some personal favorites.

The absolute best snow tire available in my opinion that is Nokian Hakkapeliitta. Never heard of them? That's because they're expensive but one set will last you 80k+ miles. They are unmatched for traction and road noise.

So there's that but you're probably looking for a more economical tire and there are a lot of options in that category. My personal fav is Firestone Transforce. I really like the traction they give you on snow and ice and you do get some decent mileage out of them as well.

I see some other guys have chimed in so it might be worth checking out those options too.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;2099627 said:


> Yep. I'm a tire nut so I definitely have some personal favorites.
> 
> The absolute best snow tire available in my opinion that is Nokian Hakkapeliitta. Never heard of them? That's because they're expensive but one set will last you 80k+ miles. They are unmatched for traction and road noise.
> 
> So there's that but you're probably looking for a more economical tire and there are a lot of options in that category. My personal fav is Firestone Transforce. I really like the traction they give you on snow and ice and you do get some decent mileage out of them as well.
> 
> I see some other guys have chimed in so it might be worth checking out those options too.


Transforce is all we run.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2099610 said:


> When I spread ice eater I go 2-3
> 
> When I use rock salt I go 3-4
> 
> Seems to be working pretty well, even pattern.
> 
> Lots I salted at 6 this morning were water by 8.


Yeah, the 2-3 is what I was running, but that's where I had stuff more in a line. I think tomorrow I might get my dad out, have him drive the truck while I watch. Either that, or pick my oldest up from school and have him video while I run the spreader.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

First Shoveler down. Got a new job. Says he MIGHT be able to work outside of his 9-5 hours. 

It's the Shoveler that does my townhomes I was at this morning, about 4-5 hours of work. Told him he can do it outside of his regular job.

20ish year old kid. Said he's not sure he can handle both.


----------



## skorum03

Camden;2099627 said:


> Yep. I'm a tire nut so I definitely have some personal favorites.
> 
> The absolute best snow tire available in my opinion that is Nokian Hakkapeliitta. Never heard of them? That's because they're expensive but one set will last you 80k+ miles. They are unmatched for traction and road noise.
> 
> So there's that but you're probably looking for a more economical tire and there are a lot of options in that category. My personal fav is Firestone Transforce. I really like the traction they give you on snow and ice and you do get some decent mileage out of them as well.
> 
> I see some other guys have chimed in so it might be worth checking out those options too.


Never heard of them. Seems like a lot of the guys on here like the transforce. Its funny cause at both the ford and chevy dealers today where I got quotes, they kind of shrugged those off.


----------



## unit28

On the suv we use Falken tires
They're awesome. Going on 5/6 years
I'm going with them next on my truck
Rocky Mountain s



Nam is going to be right again


----------



## Ranger620

skorum03;2099647 said:


> Never heard of them. Seems like a lot of the guys on here like the transforce. Its funny cause at both the ford and chevy dealers today where I got quotes, they kind of shrugged those off.


Just took a set off my truck. Put hankooks on this time. No reason I just flip flop back and forth. Defiantly one of my favorites


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2099648 said:


> On the suv we use Falken tires
> They're awesome. Going on 5/6 years
> I'm going with them next on my truck
> Rocky Mountain s
> 
> Nam is going to be right again


"Again" should read "this one time".


----------



## wenzelosllc

Pretty sure someone shoveled the parking lot at the animal hospital by my house. That or they used a really tiny plow and left a lot of dribble.


----------



## skorum03

Any of you guys have an extra boss plow mount laying around for a 99-10 chevy 2500hd that you want to get rid of? Had a guy lined up on craigslist to buy one and he texted me earlier that he sold it tonight.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2099648 said:


> On the suv we use Falken tires
> They're awesome. Going on 5/6 years
> I'm going with them next on my truck
> Rocky Mountain s
> 
> Nam is going to be right again


So the newest NAM that went up to 1.5?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2099608 said:


> A typical seasons worth of money in a few days plus we would be hauling for weeks. **See 2010. Start plowing at the first sight of flakes and you're good to go.


Yeah baby!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2099663 said:


> So the newest NAM that went up to 1.5?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2099669 said:


>


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2099669 said:


>


So what are the ratios at? 16:1 would drop 1.6".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My point of those are we are RIGHT on the edge according to NAM and NAM 4km.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2099675 said:


> My point of those are we are RIGHT on the edge according to NAM and NAM 4km.


We are right on the edge of the GFS too and have been all along. You never know with these storms is the real point everyone forgets. Remember all the "dusting" talk last night. Well some guys got an inch. I had about .6" . More than what I would call dusting. One of these is going to drop 2" I'm telling ya.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2099675 said:


> My point of those are we are RIGHT on the edge according to NAM and NAM 4km.


Ah I see I'm good with nothing till next week.


----------



## SSS Inc.

The new Nam is actually further north than the last GFS.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2099679 said:


> We are right on the edge of the GFS too and have been all along. You never know with these storms is the real point everyone forgets. Remember all the "dusting" talk last night. Well some guys got an inch. I had about .6" . More than what I would call dusting. One of these is going to drop 2" I'm telling ya.


More like 6". One of these times......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ian still had the snow to the south, but much more on his forecast model, much closer to the south edge of the cities, but still said 'flurries'.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's about like the TV weather people are starting to downplay everything and go that side. It's going to start to seem like they are under forecasting for a while I believe.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS has about a 15:1 ratio.


----------



## Ranger620

Wild drop the puck. Think I got the second wind to make it thru the late start


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2099686 said:


> It's about like the TV weather people are starting to downplay everything and go that side. It's going to start to seem like they are under forecasting for a while I believe.


Exactly. I don't know why you guys even watch them. They know no more than all of us.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2099690 said:


> Exactly. I don't know why you guys even watch them. They know no more than all of us.


I watch them for the above pictures, so I can watch their models and make sure they line up with what I see, just to make sure something isn't completely different.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Don't make me post the oompa loompa pic again.


----------



## Ranger620

Goal. Zucker


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2099698 said:


> Don't make me post the oompa loompa pic again.


Do it! !!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2099694 said:


> I watch them for the above pictures, so I can watch their models and make sure they line up with what I see, just to make sure something isn't completely different.


You really believe they have their own models? Take a look at Novak and how he always shows the same stuff we look at. Not even sure he's paying to see all of the euro.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;2099701 said:


> Do it! !!!!


Just for you.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2099702 said:


> You really believe they have their own models? Take a look at Novak and how he always shows the same stuff we look at. Not even sure he's paying to see all of the euro.


No, I know they all use the same models we do. Case in point, look at Ian's and Dahl's maps at the top of this page.

They are virtually identical. Ian says Flurries, Dahl says 1.3".

Neither show snow north of the cities, yet Dahl shows .5" all the way to Hudson Bay it seems.

I just like to see how everyone interprets the info.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2099693 said:


>


Sure, why not.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;2099679 said:


> We are right on the edge of the GFS too and have been all along. You never know with these storms is the real point everyone forgets. Remember all the "dusting" talk last night. Well some guys got an inch. I had about .6" . More than what I would call dusting. One of these is going to drop 2" I'm telling ya.


Atleast it would be 2" instead of these annoying .2"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Novak says 1-2".


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2099704 said:


> No, I know they all use the same models we do. Case in point, look at Ian's and Dahl's maps at the top of this page.
> 
> They are virtually identical. _*Ian says Flurries, Dahl says 1.3".*_
> 
> Neither show snow north of the cities, yet Dahl shows .5" all the way to Hudson Bay it seems.
> 
> I just like to see how everyone interprets the info.


Because 99% of the viewers don't care if it's flurries or 1.3" . One flake or 20,000.....it's all the same. So they say flurries and we get 1", who cares. They say 1.3" and we get flurries, who cares. They are not forecasting for the snowplowing guy. Accuracy within 4-6" is all that's required. Call for 4" and we get 2", close enough. 10" and we get 14", close enough. 1.3" and we get nothing, close enough. Flurries and we get 1.3", close enough.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2099708 said:


> Atleast it would be 2" instead of these annoying .2"


True.......


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2099709 said:


> Novak says 1-2".


Based on the info in hand I would call that an honest forecast, maybe not accurate in the end but honest at this point in the game.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2099675 said:


> My point of those are we are RIGHT on the edge according to NAM and NAM 4km.


Or it'll come NE and we'll get 2 or 3... Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2099710 said:


> Because 99% of the viewers don't care if it's flurries or 1.3" . One flake or 20,000.....it's all the same. So they say flurries and we get 1", who cares. They say 1.3" and we get flurries, who cares. They are not forecasting for the snowplowing guy. Accuracy within 4-6" is all that's required. Call for 4" and we get 2", close enough. 10" and we get 14", close enough. 1.3" and we get nothing, close enough. Flurries and we get 1.3", close enough.


I understand that.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2099679 said:


> We are right on the edge of the GFS too and have been all along. You never know with these storms is the real point everyone forgets. Remember all the "dusting" talk last night. Well some guys got an inch. I had about .6" . More than what I would call dusting. One of these is going to drop 2" I'm telling ya.


Yeah baby!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2099693 said:


>


We're comin! We're comin!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2099698 said:


> Don't make me post the oompa loompa pic again.


Yeah, is it his TV or his phone that sucks?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2099715 said:


> I understand that.


I know you do. I actually miss watching the local new for the latest reports. All this technology has actually ruined the anticipation of a storm for me. I miss having to wait for the 5,6,10 news updates.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2099712 said:


> Based on the info in hand I would call that an honest forecast, maybe not accurate in the end but honest at this point in the game.


Most definitely... based on what happened last night


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2099718 said:


> Yeah, is it his TV or his phone that sucks?


I hope his TV isn't that color.  I'm sure it's just some weird combination.


----------



## SSS Inc.

The Rap looks a bit larger in it's swath. I think.


----------



## Camden

My driver who ran the F350 low on fuel today said that the truck didn't run right the rest of the day. He thought it was gelling up but I'm wondering if he didn't suck up the debris that sits at the bottom of the tank and now the fuel filter is plugged. 

Could it be anything else?


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2099729 said:


> My driver who ran the F350 low on fuel today said that the truck didn't run right the rest of the day. He thought it was gelling up but I'm wondering if he didn't suck up the debris that sits at the bottom of the tank and now the fuel filter is plugged.
> 
> Could it be anything else?


That would be my guess. Would start with that anyway


----------



## qualitycut

Gfs on the meteo pretty much identical to the last run


----------



## skorum03

For those that watched making a murderer, this is a pretty interesting take on what COULD have happened.

http://www.sunnyskyz.com/blog/1244/...ble-Making-A-Murderer-Theory-I-ve-Seen-So-Far


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2099729 said:


> My driver who ran the F350 low on fuel today said that the truck didn't run right the rest of the day. He thought it was gelling up but I'm wondering if he didn't suck up the debris that sits at the bottom of the tank and now the fuel filter is plugged.
> 
> Could it be anything else?


That would be my guess


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2099690 said:


> Exactly. I don't know why you guys even watch them. They know no more than all of us.


I'm watching straight Outta Compton. Not the weather guy.


----------



## cbservicesllc

skorum03;2099736 said:


> For those that watched making a murderer, this is a pretty interesting take on what COULD have happened.
> 
> http://www.sunnyskyz.com/blog/1244/...ble-Making-A-Murderer-Theory-I-ve-Seen-So-Far


Wow... nice theory


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2099739 said:


> I'm watching straight Outta Compton. Not the weather guy.


Any good? Keep seeing the previews on ondemand


----------



## skorum03

cbservicesllc;2099740 said:


> Wow... nice theory


It makes almost as much sense as everything else, or more.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2099741 said:


> Any good? Keep seeing the previews on ondemand


No. Not really. I grew up with them being a gangster and all but it was pretty slow moving.


----------



## cbservicesllc

skorum03;2099744 said:


> It makes almost as much sense as everything else, or more.


Yeah, it's so crazy it almost makes sense


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2099746 said:


> No. Not really. I grew up with them being a gangster and all but it was pretty slow moving.


:laughing: :salute:


----------



## Drakeslayer

cbservicesllc;2099748 said:


> :laughing: :salute:


Champlin park Cafe fo real


----------



## Camden

I grew up on the _West Side_ of Little Falls and I played that up big time in high school. I wore a stocking cap that said West Side and all that (of course it was meant for the LA rap scene people but I rolled with it). In fact I'll still throw out a "W" with my fingers to show I haven't forgotten my roots.


----------



## Camden

The Wild are going to lose this game 2-1, aren't they?


----------



## Camden

Camden;2099751 said:


> The Wild are going to lose this game 2-1, aren't they?


Great, now it's 2-1.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2099652 said:


> "Again" should read "this one time".


It was on the night before

Nam was on it, then rap was on for yesterday into the morning


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;2099679 said:


> We are right on the edge of the GFS too and have been all along. You never know with these storms is the real point everyone forgets. Remember all the "dusting" talk last night. Well some guys got an inch. I had about .6" . More than what I would call dusting. One of these is going to drop 2" I'm telling ya.


From the gas yesterday Nam was miles east and north
not hundreds, but more so than NAM


----------



## unit28

Roads not to bad dear......


----------



## CityGuy

22° and cloudy


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;2099729 said:


> My driver who ran the F350 low on fuel today said that the truck didn't run right the rest of the day. He thought it was gelling up but I'm wondering if he didn't suck up the debris that sits at the bottom of the tank and now the fuel filter is plugged.
> 
> Could it be anything else?


Probably it, but I had something simular happen to my deere 1445. Fuel filter fixed it for a bit. I changed a couple just to keep going. Anyway there was a jelly like substance in the fuel pickup line. I had to take it apart at a town home association, use an open water that I luckily had to rinse it out with my mouth. It ran fine sine. This was probably 5 years ago. I know a truck would be more difficult and maybe it can't happen the way it's designed, but it's a thought


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Lightly snowing


----------



## CityGuy

Is it me or do the wild seem to always tank about this time of year and then after the break they seem to pull it together to make the playoffs?


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;2099564 said:


> All I see is money out there


White gold babypayuppayuppayup ( if I can keep stuff from breaking:laughing


----------



## banonea

TKLAWN;2099589 said:


> Jeez, just buy a wide out already and be done with it.


getting ready to install the one I just got on the truck today so we got it for the next storm. also going to run the XLS on my truck to really see the difference between it and my V


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;2099619 said:


> Depending of the property I just send out an email that enterances will be kept open but walks will be done at the end. All residentials were done with a blower after the storm. Some retail you can't do that but with leaving all the others makes up for that


that is what we do. In our contract, any storm over 8" we do entrance sidewalks and main drives to keep them open for business, then clean up after and for the most part people are good with it. many places close and send people home so it works out.....


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;2099690 said:


> Exactly. I don't know why you guys even watch them. They know no more than all of us.


I listen to you guys more than any tv station........trust you guys more


----------



## banonea

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


Camden;2099750 said:


> I grew up on the _West Side_ of Little Falls and I played that up big time in high school. I wore a stocking cap that said West Side and all that (of course it was meant for the LA rap scene people but I rolled with it). In fact I'll still throw out a "W" with my fingers to show I haven't forgotten my roots.


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;2099750 said:


> I grew up on the _West Side_ of Little Falls and I played that up big time in high school. I wore a stocking cap that said West Side and all that (of course it was meant for the LA rap scene people but I rolled with it). In fact I'll still throw out a "W" with my fingers to show I haven't forgotten my roots.


Who would think that coach was a gangster!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2099751 said:


> The Wild are going to lose this game 2-1, aren't they?


Apparently 3-1 was more to their liking...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Oh... and now I'm down to a 30% chance of .2"...

Which doesn't really jive with the models... but maybe there's something else going on.


----------



## dieselplw

Currently the radar looks like we will get snow. However everyone's future cast shows it breaking up/ going south as it approaches the twin cities.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2099867 said:


> Oh... and now I'm down to a 30% chance of .2"...
> 
> Which doesn't really jive with the models... but maybe there's something else going on.


Im at .3 now. Hmmm


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## banonea

dieselplw;2099869 said:


> Currently the radar looks like we will get snow. However everyone's future cast shows it breaking up/ going south as it approaches the twin cities.


Hey now..... I am south


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The HRRR and RAP both show it turning right once it hits Willmar.

I'm sure that's what everyone is basing their forecast off of.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2099886 said:


> The HRRR and RAP both show it turning right once it hits Willmar.
> 
> I'm sure that's what everyone is basing their forecast off of.


Yea i keep seeing dusting to 1in. Bummer


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I hate these snows. Have I said that yet? Less than an inch, but they all will b***h no matter what we do


----------



## mnlefty

CityGuy;2099821 said:


> Is it me or do the wild seem to always tank about this time of year and then after the break they seem to pull it together to make the playoffs?


Not just you... this is for sure the 3rd year in a row, maybe 4th that this has happened. The million dollar question that needs to be answered is "are they just not as good as we think they should be, or does Yeo's system set them up for these prolonged scoring droughts?" Something needs to be "fixed", it's on Leipold and Fletcher now to figure out if it's players, coach, or both.


----------



## Doughboy12

mnlefty;2099894 said:


> Not just you... this is for sure the 3rd year in a row, maybe 4th that this has happened. The million dollar question that needs to be answered is "are they just not as good as we think they should be, or does Yeo's system set them up for these prolonged scoring droughts?" Something needs to be "fixed", it's on Leipold and Fletcher now to figure out if it's players, coach, or both.


I think Chicago showed us how good the Wild aren't last year...


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2099892 said:


> I hate these snows. Have I said that yet? Less than an inch, but they all will b***h no matter what we do


Yes you have, and I agree. I'd be more than happy if every snow event was a guaranteed 2".


----------



## unit28

You need to only look at the wv. And how the cycligenesistices rotate out of TX


KE , forcing, and lifted index is/ are weak up past willmar


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2099923 said:


> You need to only look at the wv. And how the cycligenesistices rotate out of TX
> 
> KE , forcing, and lifted index is/ are weak up past willmar


And that means?


----------



## qualitycut

Very very very light snow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2099927 said:


> And that means?


Water Vapor is minimal east of Willmar. Rotation of the storm in TX is dragging the snow south.

Kinetic Energy is weak, when there's a large snowfall there's talk of a deformation zone and forcing.

These are all weak which means a low dynamic storm with not much happening, in layman's terms.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2099928 said:


> Very very very light snow


Same here. If you stare at something dark, you can see small small flakes fall.


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;2099750 said:


> I grew up on the _West Side_ of Little Falls and I played that up big time in high school. I wore a stocking cap that said West Side and all that (of course it was meant for the LA rap scene people but I rolled with it). In fact I'll still throw out a "W" with my fingers to show I haven't forgotten my roots.


I grew up on the west side to. Never wore the hat though lol.


----------



## skorum03

I have a dusting on the road here now..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like the urban heat island is causing just enough lift to cause light snow.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2099972 said:


> Looks like the urban heat island is causing just enough lift to cause light snow.


I've had light snow down here for over 4 hours. Not amounting to anything. It would have to snow 100 hours to get .1"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Might as well burn some more brush.


----------



## Ranger620

Back at discount tire. It gets me riled up when I have work done at these places. They charged me $16 to replace the sensor in the rim. Ok truck is 6 months old I don't think we need to replace parts yet.


----------



## jonniesmooth

*Ditto*



Bill1090;2099908 said:


> Yes you have, and I agree. I'd be more than happy if every snow event was a guaranteed 2".


Me too. I've spent the last 10 years trying to get people to go seasonal, now that I have 1/3 of my customers set that way, it doesn't snow, and then they don't want to pay.

I have a hard time getting them to pay by the 10th of the month WE ARE IN (the month they are paying for), forget about prepaid for the season.:realmad:


----------



## qualitycut

New gfs mowed a little west


----------



## qualitycut

Im going to do my part. Putting my plow on


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hard to get the brush warmed up enough to burn.


----------



## qualitycut

That blobs headed south 5


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2100060 said:


> Hard to get the brush warmed up enough to burn.


Toss a pallet in there to get things going.....
And where is the keg this time.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2100063 said:


> Toss a pallet in there to get things going.....
> And where is the keg this time.....


That's how I got it going. Used the box/pallet my spreader came in. Doused that in diesel, then threw 5 more pallets on top.

The pile is burning, just not super fast. I've made a solid dent in the second pile, just more smoke than I'd like.

Wind looks like it's shifting, coming out of the W/NW now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2100062 said:


> That blobs headed south 5


You mean like how the HRRR and RAP maps I posted earlier said they thought it would?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2100066 said:


> You mean like how the HRRR and RAP maps I posted earlier said they thought it would?


Yes unit... i mean lwnmmrman


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2100065 said:


> That's how I got it going. Used the box/pallet my spreader came in. Doused that in diesel, then threw 5 more pallets on top.
> 
> The pile is burning, just not super fast. I've made a solid dent in the second pile, just more smoke than I'd like.
> 
> Wind looks like it's shifting, coming out of the W/NW now.


Dump some used oil on it.


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;2100069 said:


> Dump some used oil on it.


I can help, With that....... I have about 30 gal. 
Might be best applied after dark though.

Maybe I should have said UNDER there.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2100068 said:


> Yes unit... i mean lwnmmrman


Hahahaha Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2100076 said:


> I can help, With that....... I have about 30 gal.
> Might be best applied after dark though.
> 
> Maybe I should have said UNDER there.


Yes, under, get all the BTU's coming from inside out


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm doing what I can to keep these winters around.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I've made a decent dent so far.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Core is a little warm.

Hard to roast marshmallows right now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doesn't really look like that snow is moving at all out west.


----------



## qualitycut

So it's supposed to snow. Hasn't snowed in a few days ans only .25 at best city is doing tge sidewalks right now. Hmmmm


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2100114 said:


> Doesn't really look like that snow is moving at all out west.


Dead zone? Looks like its moving the disappears at a certain area.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2100116 said:


> So it's supposed to snow. Hasn't snowed in a few days ans only .25 at *best city* is doing tge sidewalks right now. Hmmmm


Is that a spin off of Circuit City / Best Buy??

and what company is tge??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm guessing that some of tonight's snow is the stuff up by Bismark trying to shoot its way down here.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2100119 said:


> Is that a spin off of Circuit City / Best Buy??
> 
> and what company is tge??


Whatever lwndonkey22


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2100128 said:


> Whatever lwndonkey22


ha! :laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just got my free tickets for Uncle Kracker and Smash Mouth at Mystic next week. 

Guessing with the clientele Mystic usually has, Smash Mouth and U.K. aren't huge draws.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2100136 said:


> Just got my free tickets for Uncle Kracker and Smash Mouth at Mystic next week.
> 
> Guessing with the clientele Mystic usually has, Smash Mouth and U.K. aren't huge draws.


Lucky!!!!!!!!


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2100136 said:


> Just got my free tickets for Uncle Kracker and Smash Mouth at Mystic next week.
> 
> Guessing with the clientele Mystic usually has, Smash Mouth and U.K. aren't huge draws.


Must be a High Roller!


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2100121 said:


> I'm guessing that some of tonight's snow is the stuff up by Bismark trying to shoot its way down here.


The stuff in Bismark is supposed to slide SE and kick the blob in SD east ward and fizzle as it moves east.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2100178 said:


> The stuff in Bismark is supposed to slide SE and kick the blob in SD east ward and fizzle as it moves east.


Its novak!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2100190 said:


> Its novak!


I was thinking he must have unit's cell phone number.


----------



## djagusch

Why after 11 yrs of marriage I still need to say wtf on her purchases? Its nothing major but the waste just adds up.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2100190 said:


> Its novak!


Ha! 
So all I need is a Facebook page and you will sign up for my services
Lol!


----------



## NorthernProServ

Watching some coverage on the "EPIC"  East coast storm.....they say New York could get 2" or 16".....sounds about right huh?. Also sounds like DC was a complete disaster last night with just 0.7", they are forecasting 24"-30"...good luck.

Complete shut down of whole city's and state of emergency's in-effect in multiple states, unreal.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm already at 60% on Monday.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2100209 said:


> Watching some coverage on the "EPIC"  East coast storm.....they say New York could get 2" or 16".....sounds about right huh?. Also sounds like DC was a complete disaster last night with just 0.7", they are forecasting 24"-30"...good luck.
> 
> Complete shut down of whole city's and state of emergency's in-effect in multiple states, unreal.....


I think forecasting there would have a lot more variables then here.


----------



## banonea

djagusch;2100205 said:


> Why after 11 yrs of marriage I still need to say wtf on her purchases? Its nothing major but the waste just adds up.


I still do after 25 years......but she never questions when i spend money.


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;2100205 said:


> Why after 11 yrs of marriage I still need to say wtf on her purchases? Its nothing major but the waste just adds up.


You sound like a wife


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2100217 said:


> I'm already at 60% on Monday.


And the color map has 3 inches through Tuesday

Unless you go west a tad


----------



## Camden

CityGuy;2099821 said:


> Is it me or do the wild seem to always tank about this time of year and then after the break they seem to pull it together to make the playoffs?


That's pretty much the way the past few seasons have gone. Very frustrating as a fan.



Green Grass;2099856 said:


> Who would think that coach was a gangster!


Ha! I did all that stuff just to be a joker. I never once thought I was a tough guy...I was only 6' 155lbs in high school. A regular beanpole.



cbservicesllc;2099864 said:


> Apparently 3-1 was more to their liking...


Yeah, I forgot to factor in the potential of an empty net goal. :crying:



Doughboy12;2099902 said:


> I think Chicago showed us how good the Wild aren't last year...


Exactly. I don't have any illusions that we're on the cusp of greatness.


----------



## Camden

djagusch;2100205 said:


> Why after 11 yrs of marriage I still need to say wtf on her purchases? Its nothing major but the waste just adds up.


Are we married to the same person? My wife spends soooooo much money on frivolous crap. You're going to think I'm joking when I say this but she spends about $400 A MONTH on supplements, oils and vitamins. Of course, it has to all be organic and completely natural.

She is so hooked on organic stuff that even our toilet bowl cleaner needs to be all f'ing natural. It's such a joke.

We've been talking about getting a house on Gull Lake and I told her that I can't afford it due to her lifestyle demands. That didn't go over well but sometimes the truth hurts.


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2100232 said:


> Exactly. I don't have any illusions that we're on the cusp of greatness.


Some people refuse to admit it. I'm glad we can agree on something.

The way I see it the Wild must play in high gear to compete. Other teams kick it in high gear to win. I realize that is oversimplified but that's what I see on the day in and day out games. 
Do I think they are terrible? No, but they have mismanaged the talent here for quite some time. Koivu and Suter are shining examples of that.
One is in the wrong role and has been forever. The other is just over played and spent come Feb/March.


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;2100237 said:


> Are we married to the same person? My wife spends soooooo much money on frivolous crap. You're going to think I'm joking when I say this but she spends about $400 A MONTH on supplements, oils and vitamins. Of course, it has to all be organic and completely natural.
> 
> She is so hooked on organic stuff that even our toilet bowl cleaner needs to be all f'ing natural. It's such a joke.
> 
> We've been talking about getting a house on Gull Lake and I told her that I can't afford it due to her lifestyle demands. That didn't go over well but sometimes the truth hurts.


I'm purty lucky in this category. My wife has a full time job and makes purty good money. Not good enough that I don't have to work But enough so we can both have separate money. New job this year bumped her up again. Years ago not so much. I pay most of the bills. $400 a month on essentials is bad. Try $2700 a month on boarding for 3 hay burners. She's purty good about things and I got her to find a cheaper home then talked her into bringing them home which in turn created a bunch of work for me but save us a ton. Just like being back up there on the farm


----------



## wenzelosllc

Anyone else having issues with salt not working well today? Seems like it just melts a little but around where each granule is and then nothing.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2100237 said:


> Are we married to the same person? My wife spends soooooo much money on frivolous crap. You're going to think I'm joking when I say this but she spends about $400 A MONTH on supplements, oils and vitamins. Of course, it has to all be organic and completely natural.
> 
> She is so hooked on organic stuff that even our toilet bowl cleaner needs to be all f'ing natural. It's such a joke.
> 
> We've been talking about getting a house on Gull Lake and I told her that I can't afford it due to her lifestyle demands. That didn't go over well but sometimes the truth hurts.


Good thing she doesn't drink at the bar like I do.


----------



## qualitycut

wenzelosllc;2100251 said:


> Anyone else having issues with salt not working well today? Seems like it just melts a little but around where each granule is and then nothing.


Probably because there is no moisture in the snow.

Needs traffic


----------



## wenzelosllc

qualitycut;2100254 said:


> Probably because there is no moisture in the snow.
> 
> Needs traffic


That's what I thought. Kind of annoying since I would have just skipped salting last night and swept it today. Oh well.


----------



## qualitycut

Don't look at the meteo if you want snow.


----------



## qualitycut

http://baltimore.craigslist.org/lab/5409835602.html


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2100270 said:


> Don't look at the meteo if you want snow.


At least Monday's snow is a better snow now. 2.5" from 4 am to 8 pm.


----------



## qualitycut

Been waiting in my truck for 1 hr at my buddies "15 minute" interview. Wonder of hes going the "extra" mile to get the job. I Should have grabbed a 40oz


----------



## banonea

Camden;2100237 said:


> Are we married to the same person? My wife spends soooooo much money on frivolous crap. You're going to think I'm joking when I say this but she spends about $400 A MONTH on supplements, oils and vitamins. Of course, it has to all be organic and completely natural.
> 
> She is so hooked on organic stuff that even our toilet bowl cleaner needs to be all f'ing natural. It's such a joke.
> 
> We've been talking about getting a house on Gull Lake and I told her that I can't afford it due to her lifestyle demands. That didn't go over well but sometimes the truth hurts.


My wife is big into Thrive, the patches and the pills and the shakes, blah blah blah. Supposed to make you healthy I guess. She wouldn't stop trying to get me to do I'm so I finally decided just to shut her up, I Would take the pills and the patch, is it doing anything I don't really know but at least you stop pestering me about it


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2100270 said:


> Don't look at the meteo if you want snow.


Huh? Looks like our Monday snow went up! payup


----------



## unit28

Darn kids

.....sigh


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2100330 said:


> Huh? Looks like our Monday snow went up! payup


Weren't we supposed to get a couple inchea as of last night?


----------



## unit28

banonea;2100297 said:


> My wife is big into Thrive, the patches and the pills and the shakes, blah blah blah. Supposed to make you healthy I guess. She wouldn't stop trying to get me to do I'm so I finally decided just to shut her up, I Would take the pills and the patch, is it doing anything I don't really know but at least you stop pestering me about it


My grandma is still alive ,
probably because she grew up on a ranch.
they had all natural grass fed livestock.

When I say grass fed, it means no supplemental feed.
I can remember one year there was a drought and my grandpa refused to buy feed or apply fertilizer to get more growth in a summer pasture.

My uncle asked him, and grandpa said never
have never will. 
Just made leaner beef from the drought I guess.

But anyway grandma also used herbalife for years,

Myself, I spend hundreds on supps. Mainly because I work at least 60 hrs week. Been doing that three years straight.non stop

Nam is still on........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2100344 said:


> Weren't we supposed to get a couple inchea as of last night?


We were. CB just wants to get over the two inch level.

Shoulda happened around age 13/14, but whatever.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

i'm down to .4" now. even worse than 1" snow


----------



## unit28

I bet Mondays forecast will bust


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2100355 said:


> I bet Mondays forecast will bust


Of course, what's new


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2100353 said:


> We were. CB just wants to get over the two inch level.
> 
> Shoulda happened around age 13/14, but whatever.


Ohhh burn.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2100344 said:


> Weren't we supposed to get a couple inchea as of last night?


Yeah I guess Monday popped in last night... so nothing new on that aspect


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2100360 said:


> Yeah I guess Monday popped in last night... so nothing new on that aspect


For today yesterday gfs had about 2 in


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2100353 said:


> We were. CB just wants to get over the two inch level.
> 
> Shoulda happened around age 13/14, but whatever.


:laughing: Nice one...

Now I don't want to hear you complain when you have to credit all your accounts the Spring because we got under 30" of snow


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I wonder how much snow equipment will be hitting craigslist sooner than later?


----------



## qualitycut

So my brother that lives 8n Baltimore is polar opposite of me. Still has his 1st communion money probably. Asked if he got groceries for the blizzard he said 2 cans of ravioli and a frozen pizza


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2100355 said:


> I bet Mondays forecast will bust


You serious Clark?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2100362 said:


> :laughing: Nice one...
> 
> Now I don't want to hear you complain when you have to credit all your accounts the Spring because we got under 30" of snow


Don't have to credit all, just the school.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2100369 said:


> So my brother that lives 8n Baltimore is polar opposite of me. Still has his 1st communion money probably. Asked if he got groceries for the blizzard he said 2 cans of ravioli and a frozen pizza


He forgot the Coke and Pepsi. Didn't he listen to Frankie?? Where's the Chinese Food??


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2100369 said:


> So my brother that lives 8n Baltimore is polar opposite of me. Still has his 1st communion money probably. Asked if he got groceries for the blizzard he said 2 cans of ravioli and a frozen pizza


Which means.......

You probably would have only bought adult beverages


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2100370 said:


> You serious Clark?


Look at the color map. Doesn't have to go too far south for us to be completely out.

I wouldn't mind 2" of snow from 4 am to 8 pm. My schools are closed.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2100376 said:


> He forgot the Coke and Pepsi. Didn't he listen to Frankie?? Where's the Chinese Food??


He has one under his apartment.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2100377 said:


> Which means.......
> 
> You probably would have only bought adult beverages


Hahahahaaha... Unit has quality pegged. Either that, or he'd be snowed in at KoD.


----------



## qualitycut

Light snow


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2100382 said:


> Light snow


Nam is at .01 qpf


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2100380 said:


> He has one under his apartment.


No cat jokes please


----------



## unit28

. The ecmwf warms us up to point where the precipitation over much of the fa would be a rain event...especially from the twin cities on west and south. Rain amounts are rather hefty and near a half inch. Time will tell which solution is more correct. Perhaps we will see a january thaw


----------



## IDST

unit28;2100391 said:


> . The ecmwf warms us up to point where the precipitation over much of the fa would be a rain event...especially from the twin cities on west and south. Rain amounts are rather hefty and near a half inch. Time will tell which solution is more correct. Perhaps we will see a january thaw


You Stop all that rain talk Unit! I'm trying to make a living here.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2100369 said:


> So my brother that lives 8n Baltimore is polar opposite of me. Still has his 1st communion money probably. Asked if he got groceries for the blizzard he said 2 cans of ravioli and a frozen pizza


Smart man. Except the beer. He is missing the beer.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2100381 said:


> Hahahahaaha... Unit has quality pegged. Either that, or he'd be snowed in at KoD.


Sounds like s good time though!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;2100391 said:


> . The ecmwf warms us up to point where the precipitation over much of the fa would be a rain event...especially from the twin cities on west and south. Rain amounts are rather hefty and near a half inch. Time will tell which solution is more correct. Perhaps we will see a january thaw


I might need to get a salter sooner than later


----------



## Ranger620

jimslawnsnow;2100365 said:


> I wonder how much snow equipment will be hitting craigslist sooner than later?


I'm watching a few times a day. Looking to pick some stuff up cheap


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2100394 said:


> Smart man. Except the beer. He is missing the beer.


Thats one thing we are alike on. Im sure he has some plus he has about 10 bars within 2 blocks and im sure they wont close since everyone walks everywhere down there. I should fly kut there tomorrow morning experience a blizzard while enjoying it.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2100421 said:


> I'm watching a few times a day. Looking to pick some stuff up cheap


This..... also lawn stuff that people are selling off since they still need thier plows ect but need some quick cash


----------



## TKLAWN

Here's one a saw the other day..

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/for/5402290614.html


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2100434 said:


> Here's one a saw the other day..
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/for/5402290614.html


I heard this guy might be deperate...

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/pts/5382187802.html


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

WTF???

http://www.weather.gov/mpx/winter

What's wrong with this ^^^^^ ?????


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2100438 said:


> I heard this guy might be deperate...
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/pts/5382187802.html


Yea heard he needs money to pay his schools back


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2100438 said:


> I heard this guy might be deperate...
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/pts/5382187802.html


I heard that the bank already picked that plow up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2100447 said:


> I heard that the bank already picked that plow up


Wow.........


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2100441 said:


> Yea heard he needs money to pay his schools back


LOL - Low blow


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2100372 said:


> Don't have to credit all, just the school.


Ahhh... We'll at least there's that


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2100379 said:


> Look at the color map. Doesn't have to go too far south for us to be completely out.
> 
> I wouldn't mind 2" of snow from 4 am to 8 pm. My schools are closed.


Yeah, if that's the way it lays out, that would be great


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2100449 said:


> Wow.........


What a richard!


----------



## Green Grass

So my wife has a iPhone 6. How can you talk on the phone and browse the Internet.


----------



## Bill1090

Looks like the snow is really building over Jimmy.


----------



## Bill1090

Green Grass;2100473 said:


> So my wife has a iPhone 6. How can you talk on the phone and browse the Internet.


Who's the carrier? I thought you could only do that with Sprint.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

No one with a comment about the 3 panels??

http://www.weather.gov/mpx/winter


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2100478 said:


> No one with a comment about the 3 panels??
> 
> http://www.weather.gov/mpx/winter


Aliens........


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2100478 said:


> No one with a comment about the 3 panels??
> 
> http://www.weather.gov/mpx/winter


Yeah... not really getting the "no measurable snow" panel... but then some on the min/max


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2100427 said:


> This..... also lawn stuff that people are selling off since they still need thier plows ect but need some quick cash


Found a brand new never installed blizzard 810 or 8100 what ever the new style is for 5k. Not sure it will get much cheaper not sure I want another expandable plow either


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2100438 said:


> I heard this guy might be deperate...
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/pts/5382187802.html


I like desperate


----------



## qualitycut

Just made the best shrimp stir fry. O would make a good stay at home dad


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2100473 said:


> So my wife has a iPhone 6. How can you talk on the phone and browse the Internet.


You know it's weird... I could do it with my galaxy s3, but with my note 5 I can't... I don't really get why it works on some, but not others


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2100478 said:


> No one with a comment about the 3 panels??
> 
> http://www.weather.gov/mpx/winter


A 25 hour forecast with no snow for the foreseeable 72?


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;2100473 said:


> So my wife has a iPhone 6. How can you talk on the phone and browse the Internet.


I have the 6 plus. Basically the same. I can't talk and search the internet I have Verizon. If I'm on wifi I can. Also can't talk and text unless it goes as text not a iMessage


----------



## Green Grass

Bill1090;2100475 said:


> Who's the carrier? I thought you could only do that with Sprint.


I think Verizon. It's her work phone


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2100494 said:


> You know it's weird... I could do it with my galaxy s3, but with my note 5 I can't... I don't really get why it works on some, but not others


Same here. Thought maybe it was smart phone v's android


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;2100473 said:


> So my wife has a iPhone 6. How can you talk on the phone and browse the Internet.


It only works when it is on Bluetooth and the car is in motion


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2100487 said:


> Yeah... not really getting the "no measurable snow" panel... but then some on the min/max


Probably because the models still show a dusting or whatever but likely to get none? Idk


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2100502 said:


> Probably because the models still show a dusting or whatever but likely to get none? Idk


But it's snowing over southern MN.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2100493 said:


> Just made the best shrimp stir fry. O would make a good stay at home dad


Just don't help them with their spelling.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2100507 said:


> Just don't help them with their spelling.


Or typing. Thumbs Up


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2100474 said:


> Looks like the snow is really building over Jimmy.


I've got nothing falling as of 1 minute ago


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2100504 said:


> But it's snowing over southern MN.


No snow yet here


----------



## unit28

Storm total precip....=0


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2100504 said:


> But it's snowing over southern MN.


Yea whatever guy. Go burn some more brush and quit being so mean.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Just started to snow in town. Nothing at my house


----------



## Ranger620

unit28;2100524 said:


> Storm total precip....=0


Ian disagrees. He's says 1/2" overnight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2100529 said:


> Yea whatever guy. Go burn some more brush and quit being so mean.


I should probably go check that pile.

It was going pretty good when I ran and got dinner.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Just starting to snow at the house


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2100535 said:


> I should probably go check that pile.
> 
> It was going pretty good when I ran and got dinner.


I cant see you running, would be a funny spectacle though i bet.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2100532 said:


> Ian disagrees. He's says 1/2" overnight.


Ians also a dumb dumb


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2100544 said:


> I cant see you running, would be a funny spectacle though i bet.


Especially with a shovel.

Actually, last winter, I was burning some of the brush.

Pile sat for about 10 days after it burned down.

Stacked some more brush on it after the 10 days, I was going to burn some more brush. A couple days later, my MIL calls about 3-3:30 am, asking if I was outside burning brush.

No. I was sleeping. My brushpile started up after sitting for almost 2 weeks.

Needless to say, I was running when I walked outside, night sky orange and you could hear the popping from my house.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;2100532 said:


> Ian disagrees. He's says 1/2" overnight.


Looking at the radar, I would disagree with Ian.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2100551 said:


> Looking at the radar, I would disagree with Ian.


I would too. Just reporting what hashtag man said. See at 9:30 what he says. I bet he puts the 1/2" west and south but still calls it the cities

I'm gonna torture myself and watch the wild


----------



## Ranger620

I have flurries here


----------



## Greenery

Ranger620;2100555 said:


> I'm gonna torture myself and watch the wild


Keumper in the net tonight. I'd like to see them let Reilly play a few more games.

Too bad were facing Quick, we can barely score against rookie goalies.


----------



## Ranger620

Greenery;2100562 said:


> Keumper in the net tonight. I'd like to see them let Reilly play a few more games.


Keumper is either on or not. Goaltending doesn't seem to be the real issue its the scoring. All this talent and we can't get it in the net.

I'd like to see Reilly play some more too. Give suter a little less time on the ice. I'm curios if he will be good as they think he will or not. I caught something on the news or talk show. His dad has a small part of ownership of the wild or something like that. I'd have to dig it up


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2100532 said:


> Ian disagrees. He's says 1/2" overnight.


Looking at the radar, I'd disagree...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I just WALKED over and checked the pile, down to coals. The MIL and niece will keep an eye on it.

I'm gonna turn on the PS4 and wait this STORM out.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2100551 said:


> Looking at the radar, I would disagree with Ian.


Hahahahaha... Guess I'm a little late


----------



## Ranger620

Ian just called North Carolina North Dakota as he was pointing at North Carolina.


----------



## wizardsr

For you guys trying to figure out the talking while online on your phones, it has to do with HD voice, which is their latest technology. I didn't have it "turned on" when I got my S6, but they (Verizon) turned HD voice on (no cost) and it works now. Only problem is caller name ID doesn't work with it, so if someone is calling that's not in my contacts, it doesn't give me a name anymore.


----------



## Ranger620

wizardsr;2100589 said:


> For you guys trying to figure out the talking while online on your phones, it has to do with HD voice, which is their latest technology. I didn't have it "turned on" when I got my S6, but they (Verizon) turned HD voice on (no cost) and it works now. Only problem is caller name ID doesn't work with it, so if someone is calling that's not in my contacts, it doesn't give me a name anymore.


So it's something I can call Verizon and ask them to do? There's no setting in the phone I can do myself??


----------



## cbservicesllc

wizardsr;2100589 said:


> For you guys trying to figure out the talking while online on your phones, it has to do with HD voice, which is their latest technology. I didn't have it "turned on" when I got my S6, but they (Verizon) turned HD voice on (no cost) and it works now. Only problem is caller name ID doesn't work with it, so if someone is calling that's not in my contacts, it doesn't give me a name anymore.


So once HD voice is turned on, you'd be able to go online?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2100596 said:


> So it's something I can call Verizon and ask them to do? There's no setting in the phone I can do myself??


I just did it on my phone... Settings > Advanced Calling

Basically like VOIP, but VOLTE... Says you can still email and go on the web


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2100601 said:


> I just did it on my phone... Settings > Advanced Calling
> 
> Basically like VOIP, but VOLTE... Says you can still email and go on the web


Went to settings and I don't see advanced calling. 6+


----------



## jimslawnsnow

wizardsr;2100589 said:


> For you guys trying to figure out the talking while online on your phones, it has to do with HD voice, which is their latest technology. I didn't have it "turned on" when I got my S6, but they (Verizon) turned HD voice on (no cost) and it works now. Only problem is caller name ID doesn't work with it, so if someone is calling that's not in my contacts, it doesn't give me a name anymore.


Isn't technology great? Stuff is supposed to be better, not dumber and worse


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2100550 said:


> Especially with a shovel.
> 
> Actually, last winter, I was burning some of the brush.
> 
> Pile sat for about 10 days after it burned down.
> 
> Stacked some more brush on it after the 10 days, I was going to burn some more brush. A couple days later, my MIL calls about 3-3:30 am, asking if I was outside burning brush.
> 
> No. I was sleeping. My brushpile started up after sitting for almost 2 weeks.
> 
> Needless to say, I was running when I walked outside, night sky orange and you could hear the popping from my house.


After a house burns a landfill will not take the ash for 2 months.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2100605 said:


> Went to settings and I don't see advanced calling. 6+


Hmmm... not an iphone guy... Maybe something under calling or advanced?


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2100609 said:


> Hmmm... not an iphone guy... Maybe something under calling or advanced?


I'm digging into it. May have to ask the smart one in this house


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;2100610 said:


> I'm digging into it. May have to ask the smart one in this house


Try Googleing iPhone 6+ talk surf same time


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.gottabemobile.com/2014/09/21/how-to-turn-on-voice-data-on-verizon-iphone-6/


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2100611 said:


> Try Googleing iPhone 6+ talk surf same time


Was gonna do that next. I may have found it not sure I turned something on


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2100612 said:


> http://www.gottabemobile.com/2014/09/21/how-to-turn-on-voice-data-on-verizon-iphone-6/


Article has only been out since September 21, 2014.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dangit.... NAM only went to when the next storm starts on the GFS, no further.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

What's the GFS gonna do, what's it gonna do.....


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2100614 said:


> Article has only been out since September 21, 2014.


Ya that's what I turned on. May have to add a free app but we'll see


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2100601 said:


> I just did it on my phone... Settings > Advanced Calling
> 
> Basically like VOIP, but VOLTE... Says you can still email and go on the web


I hated that I could never get online when on a call.

Just did what you said and sob other works !!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2100616 said:


> What's the GFS gonna do, what's it gonna do.....


Hopefully stay right where it's at...


----------



## wizardsr

Not sure how to do it on the iPhone, I've never had one. It ticked me off when I got the S6, because I felt like I had taken a step back from the S5 because I could no longer talk and surf at the same time. Perhaps it can be done in the phone settings, idk, they did it for me. Like I said, the only down side to the HD voice is name ID not working, which I used a lot as my business number rings through to my cell phone.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2100615 said:


> Dangit.... NAM only went to when the next storm starts on the GFS, no further.


If you look at the maps the new NAM and the old GFS are almost identical.

New GFS looks pretty much the same.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2100621 said:


> I hated that I could never get online when on a call.
> 
> Just did what you said and sob other works !!!!


That was about the only thing that made me have buyer's remorse on the Note 5... Perfect!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2100622 said:


> Hopefully stay right where it's at...


I'm thinking it'll be right at 3", if not a hair more, especially if you push it to 15:1 ratio.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2100625 said:


> If you look at the maps the new NAM and the old GFS are almost identical.
> 
> New GFS looks pretty much the same.


New NAM looks like it's setting up to go just a hair south to me.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2100627 said:


> I'm thinking it'll be right at 3", if not a hair more, especially if you push it to 15:1 ratio.


Won't it be to warm for a ratio thay high?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I suppose I shouldn't give away Novak's maps for free.


----------



## cbservicesllc

wizardsr;2100623 said:


> Not sure how to do it on the iPhone, I've never had one. It ticked me off when I got the S6, because I felt like I had taken a step back from the S5 because I could no longer talk and surf at the same time. Perhaps it can be done in the phone settings, idk, they did it for me. Like I said, the only down side to the HD voice is name ID not working, which I used a lot as my business number rings through to my cell phone.


I never bothered to pay the extra for the Name ID... Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2100629 said:


> Won't it be to warm for a ratio thay high?


25 degrees? Okay, so maybe a 12:1???

Still GFS is going to have about .3" qpf.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2100632 said:


> 25 degrees? Okay, so maybe a 12:1???
> 
> Still GFS is going to have about .3" qpf.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2100627 said:


> I'm thinking it'll be right at 3", if not a hair more, especially if you push it to 15:1 ratio.


Temps look a little borderline, but even at 10:1 we still get 2"... attm


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2100637 said:


>


Soooo... we need 3" of QPF when it's -24 out, eh??


----------



## Ranger620

Goal!!!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2100630 said:


> I suppose I shouldn't give away Novak's maps for free.


Did I just read that he posted last night 1-2 inches likely? :laughing:


----------



## ryde307

I need some snow so I stop gambling. Keep going down and snooping for SSS. Spending hours at the card club. Do well at poker then empty my wallet on table games.

Up side my fantasy golf is dominating today but it's only Thu.


----------



## ryde307

The other positive is an account that was 1" trigger salt at request bumped the service up to 1/2" plow salt anytime. Going out at 430 to scrape and salt.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2100639 said:


> Soooo... we need 3" of QPF when it's -24 out, eh??


Haha I was looking at that... That would be insane


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2100650 said:


> Haha I was looking at that... That would be insane


I would quit.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2100642 said:


> Did I just read that he posted last night 1-2 inches likely? :laughing:


Thats what the models were showing.

I almost asked if that was for today or next Thursday


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh oh.... CB better hope it's more than an 11:1 ratio.....


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2100653 said:


> Oh oh.... CB better hope it's more than an 11:1 ratio.....


Even higher than that. Doesn't mattee, tge rate we are going it will be at nothing once sunday roles around


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2100647 said:


> I need some snow so I stop gambling. Keep going down and snooping for SSS. Spending hours at the card club. Do well at poker then empty my wallet on table games.
> 
> Up side my fantasy golf is dominating today but it's only Thu.


Where do you play fantasy golf?


----------



## Ranger620

Goal!!!! 
Coyle


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2100653 said:


> Oh oh.... CB better hope it's more than an 11:1 ratio.....


I know, right?


----------



## Ranger620

Finally a good game from the wild. Now just to keep it that way thru the third. 

Now la challenging

Good goal


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2100647 said:


> I need some snow so I stop gambling. Keep going down and snooping for SSS. Spending hours at the card club. Do well at poker then empty my wallet on table games.
> 
> Up side my fantasy golf is dominating today but it's only Thu.


Like i said the other day cafe those places. Saturday i was down to 100 bucks left, built it up to 1300 then left with no money and a 80.00 bar tab.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2100665 said:


> Like i said the other day cafe those places. Saturday i was down to 100 bucks left, built it up to 1300 then left with no money and a 80.00 bar tab.


Hahahahaaha

Been there too many times.

One time I was down to my last $5 chip, worked it back to $1000.

But, more often, did what you did, sans the bar tab. At Hinckley you drink for free.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2100666 said:


> Hahahahaaha
> 
> Been there too many times.
> 
> One time I was down to my last $5 chip, worked it back to $1000.
> 
> But, more often, did what you did, sans the bar tab. At Hinckley you drink for free.


Yea then i just start betting 200 at a time to try and win it back and just keep losing. I have been up the last 3 times
Problem is i have have had a few wins of 6k plus, i won 8900 when i was 19 and started doing this and used that for my down payment on a truck. I just am not happy with a little winning, would rather go big or lose it all as bad as it sounds. Luckily was only 550 Saturday

And 2 woodchucks would be like 8 bucks. They dont even give free drinks in high stakes at mystic. Cheap asses


----------



## qualitycut

I predicted 4-2 kings for a 500 dollar gift card geez. Tie breaker was guessing suters ice time


----------



## Camden

That was a gorgeous goal. We rarely have pretty goals but that was one of them...love it!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2100667 said:


> Yea then i just start betting 200 at a time to try and win it back and just keep losing. I have been up the last 3 times
> Problem is i have have had a few wins of 6k plus, i won 8900 when i was 19 and started doing this and used that for my down payment on a truck. I just am not happy with a little winning, would rather go big or lose it all as bad as it sounds. Luckily was only 550 Saturday
> 
> And 2 woodchucks would be like 8 bucks. They dont even give free drinks in high stakes at mystic. Cheap asses


I only play the $10/4 deck blackjack at Hinckley. Free drinks, 2 hands at a time. If it's an OK night, at least you push most of the time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like everything I have has been changed to "cloudy" tonight. No salt run. Gonna head to bed.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Eh, guess I'll play one more round of Domination. Need 3 more like to get my Specialist to the next level.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Jeez missed 40 pages almost


----------



## qualitycut

Mother cafers comcast is. Didn't realize my contract was up last month just was updating my new auto pay and they jacked my price from 205 to 230 a month. Pricks


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

AccuWeather has 1/2" Sunday night, 1/2" Monday for me. High of 32 both days.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2100680 said:


> Mother cafers comcast is. Didn't realize my contract was up last month just was updating my new auto pay and they jacked my price from 205 to 230 a month. Pricks


Cafing hate Comcast. Want to switch to dish so I can have it in my ice house too but don't know what to do for Internet. Comcast is a rip off big time mines like $270 now used ram payment basically


----------



## cbservicesllc

Geez... you guys spend a lot, must have all the extras... I spend 60 on comcast and 100 on directv


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2100686 said:


> Geez... you guys spend a lot, must have all the extras... I spend 60 on comcast and 100 on directv


No Comcast is just a rip off. I have fast internet, 1hd box and one regular. Big rip off


----------



## Doughboy12

She really does have a horse face..... Gives Darby's title a run for the money.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2100680 said:


> Mother cafers comcast is. Didn't realize my contract was up last month just was updating my new auto pay and they jacked my price from 205 to 230 a month. Pricks


Holy cafe!...... I have triple play with 1 DVR, 1 HD box, and the cable modem for 144 with tax. Believe I have hd preferred packaged,HBO is included.


----------



## NorthernProServ

I hate the cafers too, but hard to beat there internet. Don't know how you guys are paying 200 plus a month though


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;2100690 said:


> Holy cafe!...... I have triple play with 1 DVR, 1 HD box, and the cable modem for 144 with tax. Believe I have hd preferred packaged,HBO is included.


Wtf!!! I'll be making a call in the morning. I don't even have a dvr or phone. I have cut out everything I could without dropping tv all together. Tried the I'm going to cancel line, they don't care


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;2100692 said:


> Wtf!!! I'll be making a call in the morning. I don't even have a dvr or phone. I have cut out everything I could without dropping tv all together. Tried the I'm going to cancel line, they don't care


I had to do a 2 year agreement. My brother just upgraded to the same package as me and is within 8 bucks per month of what I am paying.

Right, I used to call every couple months to ***** to and keep my promotion schedule going and it always seemed to work but it seems as of lately they just don't give a ****. I've heard that from a few people to


----------



## ryde307

cbservicesllc;2100658 said:


> Where do you play fantasy golf?


Draftkings


----------



## ryde307

Flurries 21*


----------



## IDST

Nice to have the cops in your living room at 430 in the morning.


----------



## IDST

Stupid neighbors kid and five others fighting in the middle of Louisiana. Wife woke me up I called cops. Two other neighbors did as well. Cops go to knock on the wrong house and I let out a whistle so they wouldn't wake that neighbor. Now I'm sure the thugs will blame me.


----------



## ryde307

Snowing decent in Plymouth


----------



## TKLAWN

Ali's rockin the leathers today, yeah baby!

d


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;2100421 said:


> I'm watching a few times a day. Looking to pick some stuff up cheap


that is why I have picked up the plows I have. right price, right time......


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2100518 said:


> No snow yet here


I got about 1/4" here...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2100742 said:


> I got about 1/4" here...


About the same here. I'll have to do 1 town home association


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2100667 said:


> Yea then i just start betting 200 at a time to try and win it back and just keep losing. I have been up the last 3 times
> Problem is i have have had a few wins of 6k plus, i won 8900 when i was 19 and started doing this and used that for my down payment on a truck. I just am not happy with a little winning, would rather go big or lose it all as bad as it sounds. Luckily was only 550 Saturday
> 
> And 2 woodchucks would be like 8 bucks. They dont even give free drinks in high stakes at mystic. Cheap asses


that's why I only take so much with me and leave the cards in the truck. I also only play craps........


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2100746 said:


> About the same here. I'll have to do 1 town home association


nothing to do here. sending my boys out this morning to do all sidewalks at all locations today and scrap and treat any ice on them. get them all nice and clean before the next big snowfall. busy work to get them some cash....


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2100703 said:


> Draftkings


Cool, I started Draftkings in the later half of the football season... Been dabbling in a couple other sports recently


----------



## ryde307

cbservicesllc;2100750 said:


> Cool, I started Draftkings in the later half of the football season... Been dabbling in a couple other sports recently


I play football and Golf mainly. Then I play Hockey and once and awhile basketball. I know nothing of either but for a few $ it can make watching sports on a Wed entertaining. Golf is fun because it's 4 days. You can google top picks for X tournament and there is some good info out there. Normally you can use that to pick a lineup that will get you in the money of a 50/50 or other big tournaments. You need some longshots that hit to make anything in the big ones. It's almost like the lottery. 
If anyone else joins draft kings you can use me for a referral and we both get a little free money.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Southerly shift is on. It would make sense that the east coast storm would have some influence.


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2100749 said:


> nothing to do here. sending my boys out this morning to do all sidewalks at all locations today and scrap and treat any ice on them. get them all nice and clean before the next big snowfall. busy work to get them some cash....


Maybe they could do some edging while they are at it....:laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

JohnDee seems to be going with the GFS.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2100688 said:


> No Comcast is just a rip off. I have fast internet, 1hd box and one regular. Big rip off


Then how the heck is ot 270? I have 2 hd 1 dvr, internet, phone (don't use) and all the movie channels ect.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2100731 said:


> Ali's rockin the leathers today, yeah baby!
> 
> d


Yea some days i so would. Well most days


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2100777 said:


> Southerly shift is on. It would make sense that the east coast storm would have some influence.


......

....

just look at the jet stream¿El whappo


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2100693 said:


> I had to do a 2 year agreement. My brother just upgraded to the same package as me and is within 8 bucks per month of what I am paying.
> 
> Right, I used to call every couple months to ***** to and keep my promotion schedule going and it always seemed to work but it seems as of lately they just don't give a ****. I've heard that from a few people to


This. They used to care now you say your going to leave they dont care.


----------



## Green Grass

It's snowing for 15 minutes and everything is white and covered already


----------



## qualitycut

Yea just called, cafe them.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;2100818 said:


> It's snowing for 15 minutes and everything is white and covered already


Same in Shakopee.


----------



## Ranger620

Anyone ever use a backhoe for plowing?? I've always wanted a mini excavator but I only use one 2-6 times a year it seems. If I bought a backhoe I would have the digging capabilities and be able to use it to plow. Looks like out east lots of guys have them. Just worried about the hoe on the back. 
Anyone have any experience?????


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2100832 said:


> Anyone ever use a backhoe for plowing?? I've always wanted a mini excavator but I only use one 2-6 times a year it seems. If I bought a backhoe I would have the digging capabilities and be able to use it to plow. Looks like out east lots of guys have them. Just worried about the hoe on the back.
> Anyone have any experience?????


My buddy uses one. Its no different then using a tractor really.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2100824 said:


> Yea just called, cafe them.


FWIW, I have Dish for satellite, Frontier for phone, they are bundled together.

We have 2 DVRs, Cinemax, DSL, their 200 channel package.

We pay roughly $250 / month, and if I could find any other internet service, I would.

I cannot play PS4 if my kids are on their tablets, it lags so bad.

I've been to the Frontier office they have locally, and we have the fastest internet they offer for my area.

That's why I always play at night.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2100818 said:


> It's snowing for 15 minutes and everything is white and covered already


Salt run???


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2100840 said:


> FWIW, I have Dish for satellite, Frontier for phone, they are bundled together.
> 
> We have 2 DVRs, Cinemax, DSL, their 200 channel package.
> 
> We pay roughly $250 / month, and if I could find any other internet service, I would.
> 
> I cannot play PS4 if my kids are on their tablets, it lags so bad.
> 
> I've been to the Frontier office they have locally, and we have the fastest internet they offer for my area.
> 
> That's why I always play at night.


Well i guess im not to bad then.


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;2100842 said:


> Well i guess im not to bad then.


I thought mine was bad. I pay $180 for direct tv and internet through century link. My internet is slow but I have most channels on Direct Tv minus the movies.


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

Ranger620;2100832 said:


> Anyone ever use a backhoe for plowing?? I've always wanted a mini excavator but I only use one 2-6 times a year it seems. If I bought a backhoe I would have the digging capabilities and be able to use it to plow. Looks like out east lots of guys have them. Just worried about the hoe on the back.
> Anyone have any experience?????


Bouncy at speed - even with front weight. Wear your seat belt.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;2100818 said:


> It's snowing for 15 minutes and everything is white and covered already


Been snowing all morning here. Not accumulating on stuff that has been done and no salt for weeks


----------



## qualitycut

Ironwood-Mn;2100856 said:


> Bouncy at speed - even with front weight. Wear your seat belt.


My buddy took the hoe off the back, not sure if it did anything


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2100861 said:


> My buddy took the hoe off the back, not sure if it did anything


I was thinking a guy could do that just not sure how much work it would be and now you loose all your weight in the rear. Plus the other downfall is your stuck leaving the bucket on I think. There's no bobcat attachment for it so now you get the bucket and a pusher out front which is where I think the bouncing would come from???


----------



## ryde307

Anyone have ideas for discounts on airfare? Or miles they want to transfer to me?
Flying to Vegas for March Madness. Turns out starting day is also St Patricks Day. Flights are not cheap.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2100868 said:


> Anyone have ideas for discounts on airfare? Or miles they want to transfer to me?
> Flying to Vegas for March Madness. Turns out starting day is also St Patricks Day. Flights are not cheap.


Really?? the other day Sun Country was $250 round trip. Must have jacked them for March Madness.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The new NAM is excited about Monday. Even better. 2" of snow from 6am - 6 pm.

Ooops... shoulda scrolled down to the temps. I better lower my ratios.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2100874 said:


> The new NAM is excited about Monday. Even better. 2" of snow from 6am - 6 pm.
> 
> Ooops... shoulda scrolled down to the temps. I better lower my ratios.


That is much better than ending at 6am


----------



## beanz27

Ironwood-Mn;2100856 said:


> Bouncy at speed - even with front weight. Wear your seat belt.


Buy a 4x4, and even then they aren't the greatest, most generally have a 1 yard bucket, barely bigger than a skid bucket.


----------



## Ranger620

beanz27;2100879 said:


> Buy a 4x4, and even then they aren't the greatest, most generally have a 1 yard bucket, barely bigger than a skid bucket.


Don't care about the bucket I'd put a pusher on it. Could use the bucket for push backs though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

For the snow being 3 days away, won't take much to move 60 miles south and be completely out.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2100872 said:


> Really?? the other day Sun Country was $250 round trip. Must have jacked them for March Madness.


The Wed Sunday flights are $250 each way from Sun Country. I can get round trip for $350ish but plus bag fees and I really don't want to fly spirit.
I can use miles for one way and pay $170ish for the other way. Or I can stay till Monday night and fly home for $100. I can get a free room if I stay 2 extra nights but not one. (this makes no sense to me) So I could just book for 2 and leave but you have to pay resort fees in Vegas so after 2 days of that it's a wash. It's more time in Vegas but by this point I will probably be broke and just want to go home.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2100884 said:


> The Wed Sunday flights are $250 each way from Sun Country. I can get round trip for $350ish but plus bag fees and I really don't want to fly spirit.
> I can use miles for one way and pay $170ish for the other way. Or I can stay till Monday night and fly home for $100. I can get a free room if I stay 2 extra nights but not one. (this makes no sense to me) So I could just book for 2 and leave but you have to pay resort fees in Vegas so after 2 days of that it's a wash. It's more time in Vegas but by this point I will probably be broke and just want to go home.


Ha! You play like I do. 3 nights, two days. Anymore time than that and I'm sitting in the hotel lobby staring down all the people that are still happy.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2100884 said:


> The Wed Sunday flights are $250 each way from Sun Country. I can get round trip for $350ish but plus bag fees and I really don't want to fly spirit.
> I can use miles for one way and pay $170ish for the other way. Or I can stay till Monday night and fly home for $100. I can get a free room if I stay 2 extra nights but not one. (this makes no sense to me) So I could just book for 2 and leave but you have to pay resort fees in Vegas so after 2 days of that it's a wash. It's more time in Vegas but by this point I will probably be broke and just want to go home.


I will see if my jet is available then.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2100890 said:


> Ha! You play like I do. 3 nights, two days. Anymore time than that and I'm sitting in the hotel lobby staring down all the people that are still happy.


I do 3 and 3 last time i slept 6 hours the 3 nights. Was sober for 0


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;2100785 said:


> Maybe they could do some edging while they are at it....:laughing:


not likely.......lol


----------



## Camden

ryde307;2100868 said:


> Anyone have ideas for discounts on airfare? Or miles they want to transfer to me?
> Flying to Vegas for March Madness. Turns out starting day is also St Patricks Day. Flights are not cheap.


If you have flexible dates you can use Google Flights. It shows calendars with the cheapest rate available for various airlines.

It's a pretty good tool already but it would be even better if you could exclude certain airlines. I will never fly on Spirit and their flights popup pretty often.

If you want to fly to Vegas for next to nothing, check out Allegiant air. They don't fly out of Mpls but they do fly from Rochester (I fly out of Fargo). Vegas tickets are about $69 each way and if you're really flexible you can find $29 tickets.


----------



## banonea

ryde307;2100850 said:


> I thought mine was bad. I pay $180 for direct tv and internet through century link. My internet is slow but I have most channels on Direct Tv minus the movies.


I pay $160.00 with charter communications, 2 HD boxes, no movie channels( we got like 300 DVD's) phone and the 60mb internet.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2100893 said:


> I do 3 and 3 last time i slept 6 hours the 3 nights. Was sober for 0


I sleep very little too (like at home) but the wife crashes at 9 every night.

One of these times I'm just gonna go hang at the strip club.


----------



## banonea

ryde307;2100884 said:


> The Wed Sunday flights are $250 each way from Sun Country. I can get round trip for $350ish but plus bag fees and I really don't want to fly spirit.
> I can use miles for one way and pay $170ish for the other way. Or I can stay till Monday night and fly home for $100. I can get a free room if I stay 2 extra nights but not one. (this makes no sense to me) So I could just book for 2 and leave but you have to pay resort fees in Vegas so after 2 days of that it's a wash. It's more time in Vegas but by this point I will probably be broke and just want to go home.


Wife and I have been there 3 times, last was over xmas for a week. after 4 days we were done and wanted to go home but didn't want to pay the extra.......you can only gamble so much before it becomes boring.


----------



## ryde307

Camden;2100896 said:


> If you have flexible dates you can use Google Flights. It shows calendars with the cheapest rate available for various airlines.
> 
> It's a pretty good tool already but it would be even better if you could exclude certain airlines. I will never fly on Spirit and their flights popup pretty often.
> 
> If you want to fly to Vegas for next to nothing, check out Allegiant air. They don't fly out of Mpls but they do fly from Rochester (I fly out of Fargo). Vegas tickets are about $69 each way and if you're really flexible you can find $29 tickets.


Thanks, for this time it doesn't look like much savings but for the future I will use these.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2100841 said:


> Salt run???


already melting off.


----------



## ryde307

banonea;2100901 said:


> Wife and I have been there 3 times, last was over xmas for a week. after 4 days we were done and wanted to go home but didn't want to pay the extra.......you can only gamble so much before it becomes boring.


Or you run out of money.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wife and I want to start going other places to gamble. 

We've heard Atlantic City is a dump anymore. However we have friends in Reno, wouldn't mind going to Tahoe again (she's never been there) even someplace like Biloxi MS.


----------



## Camden

banonea;2100901 said:


> Wife and I have been there 3 times, last was over xmas for a week. after 4 days we were done and wanted to go home but didn't want to pay the extra.......*you can only gamble so much before it becomes **boring*.


This is exactly where I'm at. Last time I went to Vegas I didn't even spend $100 gambling. I like the Vegas nightlife but that's about it.


----------



## andersman02

For your guys that get hats for the employees, What color scheme have you found works best with sweat? We've tried a few variants of green and they all seem to really show the salt from sweat after a few weeks. Was thinking something with mesh in theback.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2100896 said:


> If you have flexible dates you can use Google Flights. It shows calendars with the cheapest rate available for various airlines.
> 
> It's a pretty good tool already but it would be even better if you could exclude certain airlines. I will never fly on Spirit and their flights popup pretty often.
> 
> If you want to fly to Vegas for next to nothing, check out Allegiant air. They don't fly out of Mpls but they do fly from Rochester (I fly out of Fargo). Vegas tickets are about $69 each way and if you're really flexible you can find $29 tickets.


Yea i accidentally found that last year when i was seeing what drive time from here to somewhere was and this google thing popped up with cheapest flight pretty nice.


----------



## Doughboy12

andersman02;2100916 said:


> For your guys that get hats for the employees, What color scheme have you found works best with sweat? We've tried a few variants of green and they all seem to really show the salt from sweat after a few weeks. Was thinking something with mesh in theback.


Light tan..... And not a fan of the mesh.

Oh, and wash them once in a while. Goes a long ways.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If that snow on Monday is 1.5", during the day, and it's 30-32......

Well.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

HOLY #$%&!!! New GFS comes in at over 5"?????


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2100930 said:


> HOLY #$%&!!! New GFS comes in at over 6"?????


Shut your mouth sunny


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2100932 said:


> Shut your mouth sunny


I changed the ratio so it's only over 5". I'm much calmer now.


----------



## Doughboy12

Looks like a snow globe outside.


----------



## Doughboy12

29 on one and 32 on the other........sheltered on the south facing deck. 





But it is really 19


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2100930 said:


> HOLY #$%&!!! New GFS comes in at over 5"?????


I show 6... payup payup


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2100966 said:


> I show 6... payup payup


not what your wife said :waving:


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2100971 said:


> not what your wife said :waving:


Ha... I left that one pretty open


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2100973 said:


> Ha... I left that one pretty open


Too bad that's NOT what she said, huh??


----------



## qualitycut

All that being said if you think back to previous times it was that high at those twmps it was a buuuusssstttt


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dahl says anywhere from 1-4" of snow over Sunday night.


----------



## andersman02

Looking for a place that can sandblast and paint one of our plows... anyone have any idea around south metro?


----------



## Green Grass

Stupid DMV I hate February!


----------



## Greenery

andersman02;2100995 said:


> Looking for a place that can sandblast and paint one of our plows... anyone have any idea around south metro?


The place next to mn maint. Does that type of stuff. Expensive when I got a quote for a dump box though.


----------



## Greenery

Green Grass;2101001 said:


> Stupid DMV I hate February!


I was in their this morning it would have taken 5 minutes if I wouldn't have had to call my insurance provider for my policy #.


----------



## Green Grass

Greenery;2101004 said:


> I was in their this morning it would have taken 5 minutes if I wouldn't have had to call my insurance provider for my policy #.


My card expired yesterday :crying: So I have to bring in my new card because they don't believe me that my policy number would be the same even though i didn't change my policy


----------



## Greenery

Green Grass;2101007 said:


> My card expired yesterday :crying: So I have to bring in my new card because they don't believe me that my policy number would be the same even though i didn't change my policy


Buffalo? They didn't even care about seeing the card they just wanted the # and expiration.


----------



## qualitycut

Cops blocking of a development and there are a bunch of undercovers flying all over the area.


----------



## Green Grass

Greenery;2101009 said:


> Buffalo? They didn't even care about seeing the card they just wanted the # and expiration.


Yes Buffalo, She said because I showed a expired card they had to see a current one even though I called my agent.


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;2101011 said:


> Cops blocking of a development and there are a bunch of undercovers flying all over the area.


Its friday, raid day.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2101011 said:


> Cops blocking of a development and there are a bunch of undercovers flying all over the area.


There was a police chase Eagan, MN Police Chase / Standoff At 77th And Black Oak


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2101016 said:


> There was a police chase Eagan, MN Police Chase / Standoff At 77th And Black Oak


Ha thats about where it was. Always forget to check there


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2100978 said:


> Too bad that's NOT what she said, huh??


Ain't that the truth...


----------



## cbservicesllc

I like the timing of the new NAM the best


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2101056 said:


> I like the timing of the new NAM the best


Better than the GFS.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2101063 said:


> Better than the GFS.


No doubt....


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2101070 said:


> No doubt....


Word.........


----------



## qualitycut

Going to crave for a buddies bday never been. Any suggestions on good food there?


----------



## unit28

77* at Nogales,
Where it'll track through this weekend.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Headed to Mille Lacs to cash in a couple of free rooms with my kids before the end of January.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doesn't have to go very far east.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2101086 said:


> Doesn't have to go very far east.


Surrounded by it


----------



## unit28

Temps won't be cold until 9pm monday


----------



## qualitycut

Up to 4 inches an hour out east and 30 mph winds eeek


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2101093 said:


> Up to 4 inches an hour out east and 30 mph winds eeek


That would be an experience.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2101096 said:


> That would be an experience.


Anyone with skids and tractors can name thier price im sure. I was Google snow plowing baltimore with very little luck.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2101097 said:


> Anyone with skids and tractors can name thier price im sure. I was Google snow plowing baltimore with very little luck.


And V-plows:laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2101098 said:


> And V-plows:laughing:


Lol... i wonder how many people even have a plow out there

Wideouts and straight blades wouldn't work


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;2101097 said:


> Anyone with skids and tractors can name thier price im sure. I was Google snow plowing baltimore with very little luck.


I googled the drive time and started to figure out the cost and break even this morning.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2101106 said:


> I googled the drive time and started to figure out the cost and break even this morning.


Lol what you figure out? Probably add about 10 hours plus for drive time.


----------



## Ranger620

ryde307;2101106 said:


> I googled the drive time and started to figure out the cost and break even this morning.


And what would the break even point be?

I have relatives out there I could stay with. Some good contacts too


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2101111 said:


> And what would the break even point be?
> 
> I have relatives out there I could stay with. Some good contacts too


My problem is i would stay with my bro and probably end up at the bar and casino


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2101084 said:


> Headed to Mille Lacs to cash in a couple of free rooms with my kids before the end of January.


When should I stop in to wreck your table play?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2101119 said:


> When should I stop in to wreck your table play?


Probably after 10.


----------



## unit28

Doughboy12;2101119 said:


> When should I stop in to wreck your table play?


Just like every time you post? 
Habitual habits are hard to overcome, we all agree on that

kidding......


----------



## Doughboy12

unit28;2101137 said:


> Just like every time you post?
> Habitual habits are hard to overcome, we all agree on that
> 
> kidding......


I know... I have to say I've been much better this week. Now to ask him.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2101110 said:


> Lol what you figure out? Probably add about 10 hours plus for drive time.


I lived in Baltimore. 17 hour drive.


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;2101111 said:


> And what would the break even point be?
> 
> I have relatives out there I could stay with. Some good contacts too


Isn't it way too late to leave? It's already started


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2101156 said:


> Isn't it way too late to leave? It's already started


Would have had to leave Tuesday. Get out there, get staged.

NASTY wreck on the west side of the lake. If no one died, I'm shocked.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2101163 said:


> Would have had to leave Tuesday. Get out there, get staged.
> 
> NASTY wreck on the west side of the lake. If no one died, I'm shocked.


Buddies just went by it and said the same thing...


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2101163 said:


> Would have had to leave Tuesday. Get out there, get staged.
> 
> NASTY wreck on the west side of the lake. If no one died, I'm shocked.


5:25p-6:30p Mille Lacs County - 169 and Rock Creek(?)- Serious injury head on accident with AirCare responding - MN State Patrol requested for Recon

no state report yet


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;2101156 said:


> Isn't it way too late to leave? It's already started


Maybe I'm already in transit.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2101155 said:


> I lived in Baltimore. 17 hour drive.


I meant add 10 hours to what it said.at least


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polaris - was that you with the wheel house at Lundeens getting minnows?


----------



## Doughboy12

Green Grass;2101174 said:


> 5:25p-6:30p Mille Lacs County - 169 and Rock Creek(?)- Serious injury head on accident with AirCare responding - MN State Patrol requested for Recon
> 
> no state report yet


Lwnmwrman,
Was the roof pealed back when you went by?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2101233 said:


> Lwnmwrman,
> Was the roof pealed back when you went by?


Yeah, all doors were off.


----------



## qualitycut

Note to self. Dont do saki flights before you eat


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2101223 said:


> Polaris - was that you with the wheel house at Lundeens getting minnows?


Probably. He was going up


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2101287 said:


> Note to self. Dont do saki flights before you eat


What's a saki flight?


----------



## snowman55

Couple glasses of rice wine.

Thinking quality may be a lightweight, couldn't keep up with the Japanese girl who introduced me to it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Well... new NAM sucks...


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;2101185 said:


> Maybe I'm already in transit.


Remember to take pics!


----------



## qualitycut

snowman55;2101298 said:


> Couple glasses of rice wine.
> 
> Thinking quality may be a lightweight, couldn't keep up with the Japanese girl who introduced me to it.


No skipped lunch and downed 3 sakis. Had 4 jack fires before i even got here. Now on my 6th vodka redbull.


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;2101303 said:


> Remember to take pics!


I wish I had the balls to go. To old for that now. If it were a lot closer I'd go. Not that far though. 
I thought of the perfect plan. Advanced planning required. Fly out there a few days early rent a truck (3/4 ton minimum). By a plow out there install plow for the week then take plow off and sell cheap return truck and fly home. Lol


----------



## snowman55

qualitycut;2101304 said:


> No skipped lunch and downed 3 sakis. Had 4 jack fires before i even got here. Now on my 6th vodka redbull.


Easy now big boy.. Twenties can disappear in a blink.

I had I Stella and am in bed.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2101304 said:


> No skipped lunch and downed 3 sakis. Had 4 jack fires before i even got here. Now on my 6th vodka redbull.


I would die if I did that.


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;2101308 said:


> I wish I had the balls to go. To old for that now. If it were a lot closer I'd go. Not that far though.
> I thought of the perfect plan. Advanced planning required. Fly out there a few days early rent a truck (3/4 ton minimum). By a plow out there install plow for the week then take plow off and sell cheap return truck and fly home. Lol


I also have a plan...just one truck with a Vbox spreader pulling a trailer with a skid steer, the truck's plow and a super sack of salt. Sit in a 5 acre lot and make hay. 2 guys could easily keep 5 acres cleared.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2101304 said:


> No skipped lunch and downed 3 sakis. Had 4 jack fires before i even got here. Now on my 6th vodka redbull.


You're going to feel like a big old sack of cafe tomorrow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Uh Oh. Apparently some of the parents on my Girls team are upset with how I addressed the team after a 4-1 loss to a team we should have crushed. #Insert Telephone Ringing Should be a fun start to our tournament at 8:00 a.m tomorrow. Yay me!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;2101329 said:



> I also have a plan...just one truck with a Vbox spreader pulling a trailer with a skid steer, the truck's plow and a super sack of salt. Sit in a 5 acre lot and make hay. 2 guys could easily keep 5 acres cleared.


Problem would be if you need to drive anywhere. How would that work? Depending on what state you would be in, they don't have the means to clear all that snow. New York I'm sure can, but look Washington DC. They couldn't handle 1 1/2" let alone 24"


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;2101334 said:


> Uh Oh. Apparently some of the parents on my Girls team are upset with how I addressed the team after a 4-1 loss to a team we should have crushed. #Insert Telephone Ringing Should be a fun start to our tournament at 8:00 a.m tomorrow. Yay me!


I'm taking it you didn't hand out participation trophies?


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2101334 said:


> Uh Oh. Apparently some of the parents on my Girls team are upset with how I addressed the team after a 4-1 loss to a team we should have crushed. #Insert Telephone Ringing Should be a fun start to our tournament at 8:00 a.m tomorrow. Yay me!


#meancoach


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;2101334 said:


> Uh Oh. Apparently some of the parents on my Girls team are upset with how I addressed the team after a 4-1 loss to a team we should have crushed. #Insert Telephone Ringing Should be a fun start to our tournament at 8:00 a.m tomorrow. Yay me!


You didn't go Mike Yeo on them did you?


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;2101337 said:


> I'm taking it you didn't hand out participation trophies?


No. I think that is our problem here.



Drakeslayer;2101339 said:


> #meancoach


That's me. This was the first time I was actually disappointed in their play. Coach be like what the hell.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Nice to finally be out on the ice!


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;2101341 said:


> You didn't go Mike Yeo on them did you?


I made sure the cameras were rolling before I went Yeo on it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2101349 said:


> Nice to finally be out on the ice!


You should have been at the $10 blackjack table furthest to the right when you walk in the main doors.


----------



## Camden

This seems like a decent price, doesn't it? Or were those early Duramax's a headache?

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/ctd/5414105978.html


----------



## beanz27

Camden;2101356 said:


> This seems like a decent price, doesn't it? Or were those early Duramax's a headache?
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/ctd/5414105978.html


Good looking truck for the price, no major issues, transfer case was a bit weak on the early d max but not ridiculously weak.


----------



## Camden

beanz27;2101363 said:


> Good looking truck for the price, no major issues, transfer case was a bit weak on the early d max but not ridiculously weak.


Good to know. Thanks


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2101355 said:


> You should have been at the $10 blackjack table furthest to the right when you walk in the main doors.


Nahhh I'm ok being out on the lake instead


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I've learned that if you win $20,000 playing slots, they write you a check for just over $14,000.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2101368 said:


> I've learned that if you win $20.00 playing slots, they write you a check for just over $14.00.


I couldn't find you...
Was looking in the High Roller area.

Or maybe we stayed here and drank snobby beers.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2101349 said:


> Nice to finally be out on the ice!


You never said where you landed......?


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;2101334 said:


> Uh Oh. Apparently some of the parents on my Girls team are upset with how I addressed the team after a 4-1 loss to a team we should have crushed. #Insert Telephone Ringing Should be a fun start to our tournament at 8:00 a.m tomorrow. Yay me!


I wouldn't make a good coach for kids. parents would hate me. some of them get to competitive and I think kids should have fun. got into it at a game for one of my nieces at her school one time. had more than one parent on my side and the other guy decided it was in his best interest to shut up or leave........he left Thumbs Up


----------



## banonea

Dose anyone do direct marketing to home owner associations. Looking to increase growth next year and was thinking of doing some direct marketing to them. Is there a website that will give you a listing for them in a area. tried to google with some luck but a lot are single listing. looking for a site with all of them with addresses.


----------



## banonea

Anyone.........

http://rmn.craigslist.org/pts/5386886564.html


----------



## banonea

here is another one........
http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/for/5391722160.html


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

banonea;2101390 said:


> Dose anyone do direct marketing to home owner associations. Looking to increase growth next year and was thinking of doing some direct marketing to them. Is there a website that will give you a listing for them in a area. tried to google with some luck but a lot are single listing. looking for a site with all of them with addresses.


Check with the city for a listing of rental property. They need to be licensed. Not all associations are strictly rental units, but since they are business entities they are listed as landowners for taxing purposes. Check with zoning/planning or the registrar office. General rule of thumb is to remember that your government tracks anything they can tax, so figure out what it is they are collecting money on and go to that department.


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

I think that there is also a property management professionals association, kind of a club of people working for separate companies that get together to see what other companies in their industry do. That member list could prove valuable to you for townhouse associations which are not managed in-house, which I think is pretty rare.
Edit: I mean that in-house management is rare.


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

LwnmwrMan22;2101368 said:


> I've learned that if you win $20,000 playing slots, they write you a check for just over $14,000.


If you just won 14k, that's awesome!


----------



## Bill1090

Got out on the ice for the time this year yesterday. I should've stretched first. Today feels like I pulled every ligament in my body.


----------



## Bill1090

Just think how mush money you could make out in NYC hauling snow. Jeesh!


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

Bill1090;2101418 said:


> Just think how mush money you could make out in NYC hauling snow. Jeesh!


My guess is that the STRONG union presence would keep a lot outside outfits from working.


----------



## TKLAWN

Monday looks like around 1.5" from 6am to noon.

Works for me!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;2101356 said:


> This seems like a decent price, doesn't it? Or were those early Duramax's a headache?
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/ctd/5414105978.html


I know a guy who has 2 of them with 600k miles on them each. I about fell over when he told me that.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

tklawn;2101421 said:


> monday looks like around .2" from 6am to noon.
> 
> Works for me!


ifify....................


----------



## Bill1090

Nice day out.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ironwood-Mn;2101407 said:


> If you just won 14k, that's awesome!


It wasn't me, nor my wife.


----------



## ryde307

Ironwood-Mn;2101420 said:


> My guess is that the STRONG union presence would keep a lot outside outfits from working.


There will be plenty of work out there for the next 10 days to 2 weeks. Think of 2 ft of snow in mpls. There is no room. Trucks would not have much use. Loaders, blowers and dump trucks. The problem is hooking up with a reliable company or place to get the work and the biggest problem is getting paid. Slot of properties and companies will end up with huge bills they don't budget for. Some of them will screw the contractors. Into not that add in the contractors that will screw subs and you probably have a 30% chance of not being paid. I would bet there is slot of equipment rolling south down the coast already to help out. You stand to make some great money I am sure. I also just think the experience would be worth it.


----------



## TKLAWN

Camden;2101356 said:


> This seems like a decent price, doesn't it? Or were those early Duramax's a headache?
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/ctd/5414105978.html


Remember all the lb7 duramax 01-04 had injector problems.

Being that it has 170k on it they have probably already been replaced.

Defenitely something to check out, nice truck for the money otherwise.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2101421 said:


> Monday looks like around 1.5" from 6am to noon.
> 
> Works for me!


Will probably be 0 by Sunday


----------



## snowman55

Not all 01-04 's. I have 2 never did anything to them 150,000 mi. Lowest maintenance cost vehicles in my fleet.


----------



## TKLAWN

snowman55;2101497 said:


> Not all 01-04 's. I have 2 never did anything to them 150,000 mi. Lowest maintenance cost vehicles in my fleet.


Should have said most.

Injector Failure
Premature injector failure was a critical problem for the 2001 to 2004 model year Duramax LB7. GM corrected the problem with an updated injector design and even extended the warranty on the new injector design to 7 years/200,000 miles. If you are buying a used truck, be warned that not all engines have been retrofitted with the new injector design. The design flaws of the original LB7 injectors have not been characteristic of later injector designs. However, Duramax injectors (in general) seem to be relatively sensitive to contamination and may fail prematurely if proper maintenance is not performed at regular intervals.
Injector Harness Chafing


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2101503 said:


> Should have said most.
> 
> Injector Failure
> Premature injector failure was a critical problem for the 2001 to 2004 model year Duramax LB7. GM corrected the problem with an updated injector design and even extended the warranty on the new injector design to 7 years/200,000 miles. If you are buying a used truck, be warned that not all engines have been retrofitted with the new injector design. The design flaws of the original LB7 injectors have not been characteristic of later injector designs. However, Duramax injectors (in general) seem to be relatively sensitive to contamination and may fail prematurely if proper maintenance is not performed at regular intervals.
> Injector Harness Chafing


Dont read the second word wrong


----------



## Green Grass

snowman55;2101497 said:


> Not all 01-04 's. I have 2 never did anything to them 150,000 mi. Lowest maintenance cost vehicles in my fleet.


Proper Maintenance is key


----------



## Camden

TKLAWN;2101503 said:


> Should have said most.
> 
> Injector Failure
> Premature injector failure was a critical problem for the 2001 to 2004 model year Duramax LB7. GM corrected the problem with an updated injector design and even extended the warranty on the new injector design to 7 years/200,000 miles. If you are buying a used truck, be warned that not all engines have been retrofitted with the new injector design. The design flaws of the original LB7 injectors have not been characteristic of later injector designs. However, Duramax injectors (in general) seem to be relatively sensitive to contamination and may fail prematurely if proper maintenance is not performed at regular intervals.
> Injector Harness Chafing


Great info! Thank you very much.

I'm still interested in that truck but I'm stuck at a basketball tournament right now so I can't do a whole lot.

Edit: Truck is sold, I just called.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;2101527 said:


> Great info! Thank you very much.
> 
> I'm still interested in that truck but I'm stuck at a basketball tournament right now so I can't do a whole lot.
> 
> Edit: Truck is sold, I just called.


Probably from all the publicity on here


----------



## cbservicesllc

Looks like the models are trending more toward a Noon to Midnight timeframe...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2101535 said:


> Looks like the models are trending more toward a Noon to Midnight timeframe...


Of course they are.

By the time Monday rolls around, it'll be 6 pm to 3 am Tuesday with 2-4" possible.

We'll all be watching the radar at 10 pm, wondering where the snow is, 1/2 will go to bed, 1/2 will wait up.

The second 1/2 will call it at 2 am, the first half will look outside at 3.

We will get 2.5" from 3:30-6:30 am.


----------



## albhb3

wife made it to Florida and I'm stuck in this ****hole


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

LwnmwrMan22;2101540 said:


> Of course they are.
> 
> By the time Monday rolls around, it'll be 6 pm to 3 am Tuesday with 2-4" possible.
> 
> We'll all be watching the radar at 10 pm, wondering where the snow is, 1/2 will go to bed, 1/2 will wait up.
> 
> The second 1/2 will call it at 2 am, the first half will look outside at 3.
> 
> We will get 2.5" from 3:30-6:30 am.


So... you'll call me when its time to go, right?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2101540 said:


> Of course they are.
> 
> By the time Monday rolls around, it'll be 6 pm to 3 am Tuesday with 2-4" possible.
> 
> We'll all be watching the radar at 10 pm, wondering where the snow is, 1/2 will go to bed, 1/2 will wait up.
> 
> The second 1/2 will call it at 2 am, the first half will look outside at 3.
> 
> We will get 2.5" from 3:30-6:30 am.


Or no snow.....


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2101556 said:


> Or no snow.....


I'm good with that, one truck in the shop having the differential repaired they can't start until Monday morning


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2101540 said:


> Of course they are.
> 
> By the time Monday rolls around, it'll be 6 pm to 3 am Tuesday with 2-4" possible.
> 
> We'll all be watching the radar at 10 pm, wondering where the snow is, 1/2 will go to bed, 1/2 will wait up.
> 
> The second 1/2 will call it at 2 am, the first half will look outside at 3.
> 
> We will get 2.5" from 3:30-6:30 am.


We hello Mr. Negative!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2101556 said:


> Or no snow.....


Or wake up to 3" on Monday morning.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2101556 said:


> Or no snow.....


That's my thoughts. The local radio station has been correct all season. Yesterday they said 1"-2" monday. Now just a dusting. We all need to plan a vacation. Maybe it'll snow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My Bro in law just put on FB, they have 10" of snow, another 11-17" today, 1-3" tonight. 2-3" per hour with thunder and lightning. They live about 1.5 hours west of Philadelphia.

Yesterday the forecast was they were supposed to get 4" of snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2101570 said:


> My Bro in law just put on FB, they have 10" of snow, another 11-17" today, 1-3" tonight. 2-3" per hour with thunder and lightning. They live about 1.5 hours west of Philadelphia.
> 
> Yesterday the forecast was they were supposed to get 4" of snow.


I'm thinking that's what is slowing our snow down. That the storm out east is coming back a little west.


----------



## TKLAWN

cbservicesllc;2101566 said:


> We hello Mr. Negative!


No kidding...

All the negativity in this town sucks!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NWS lowered me to less than inch and less than inch from 1"-2" less than half.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Pretty hard to be positive with busts or .2" snows


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## Doughboy12

News story from the head on crash...
http://wjon.com/police-investigating-head-on-crash-on-highway-169/


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2101572 said:


> I'm thinking that's what is slowing our snow down. That the storm out east is coming back a little west.


Very plausible...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2101579 said:


>


Getting the pool ready?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2101577 said:


> NWS lowered me to less than inch and less than inch from 1"-2" less than half.


Not really lowered. They just took some of the snow for the day and added it to the night forecast.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have 2.5" on the hourly. Funny, being drug out to 6 am Tuesday morning.


----------



## albhb3

Doughboy12;2101588 said:


> News story from the head on crash...
> http://wjon.com/police-investigating-head-on-crash-on-highway-169/


what a moron 

I may not be the brightest bulb on the couch but damn


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Novak says 3-6" north of the cities.


----------



## Bill1090

I'm at "less than 1/2" Monday" and "around an inch Monday night"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just got a call for a salt run.


----------



## Green Grass

albhb3;2101633 said:


> what a moron
> 
> I may not be the brightest bulb on the couch but damn


They left out that he was driving his parents brand new 2014 Lexus


----------



## Polarismalibu

Fishing is on fire up here!


----------



## qualitycut

So 35 plus end of next week.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Jump over to the Ohio thread. Guys bad mouthing Ohio guys for driving to the snow and "only" getting $90/hour for a truck, $125/hour for a skid. They say they aren't going anywhere for less than $150-$200 per hour.

Guess they aren't going anywhere.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Salt run complete. Got some more fine tuning to do on this spreader, but getting there.

Trying to not leave quite so much from when I start the spreader. One thing I miss about the TGS800.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2101634 said:


> Novak says 3-6" north of the cities.


He's trying to guess the 500mb track

It's west and north, showing a split, 
But......it fills in later

Like I said couple says ago, 
Looked like 9pm monday whenTemps will probably start coming down


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Anyone plow drives in Prescott wi?


----------



## unit28

Keep an eye on a second wave possibly Tuesday
That red blob with the X near grand forks is trying to roll down here


----------



## Drakeslayer

This is a friend of mines down in Iowa. Not sure how he is going to get this out.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;2101703 said:


> This is a friend of mines down in Iowa. Not sure how he is going to get this out.


Cafe that! I have been stuck with my brush cutter it sucks and I was no where near that deep


----------



## Ranger620

Drakeslayer;2101703 said:


> This is a friend of mines down in Iowa. Not sure how he is going to get this out.


gonna need an excavator. That would suck


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;2101703 said:


> This is a friend of mines down in Iowa. Not sure how he is going to get this out.


Holy cafe!!! How did he get out? The top window


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2101703 said:


> This is a friend of mines down in Iowa. Not sure how he is going to get this out.


Oh boy......


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;2101714 said:


> Holy cafe!!! How did he get out? The top window


Hasn't gotten it out yet. He's in a slough also, down by the river bottoms.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Working on it


----------



## CityGuy

There's are normal Wild.


----------



## Bill1090

Drakeslayer;2101703 said:


> This is a friend of mines down in Iowa. Not sure how he is going to get this out.


O....M...G...!!


----------



## Bill1090

So Directv added another weather channel for this storm.... I've been watching it since 6am. I can't turn it off!


----------



## qualitycut

Goal.....!


----------



## qualitycut

Wild suck.......


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2101703 said:


> This is a friend of mines down in Iowa. Not sure how he is going to get this out.


The rotator from Davis would get it out...:laughing:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NWS has me at lees than half less than an inch. .9" on the hourly total


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have had a full inch taken off of my hourly.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2101777 said:


> I have had a full inch taken off of my hourly.


I bet the wife isn't happy about that....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

VRAC .2" from 4am Tuesday til 8am tuesday


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2101765 said:


> Wild suck.......


they are missing the playoffs this year...unless you guys really wanna see Chicago tap that ass


----------



## Greenery

albhb3;2101797 said:


> they are missing the playoffs this year...unless you guys really wanna see Chicago tap that ass


I wouldn't count them out of the playoffs just yet. The Blackhawks are for sure a force and will probably be making another run for the cup though.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2101777 said:


> I have had a full inch taken off of my hourly.


Mine's down too... Sweet...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2101824 said:


> Mine's down too... Sweet...


Plus the majority during the daylight. Will it be enough to melt off?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2101837 said:


> Plus the majority during the daylight. Will it be enough to melt off?


With salt, yes. No salt probably not


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2101839 said:


> With salt, yes. No salt probably not


A high of 31 and almost February? If it isn't real heavy, there will be some COMPACTION.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2101837 said:


> Plus the majority during the daylight. Will it be enough to melt off?


The half inch or so i got over the last week all melted of the other day when it was in the high 20s


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2101846 said:


> The half inch or so i got over the last week all melted of the other day when it was in the high 20s


Lots or drives? Untreated lots still have the little dusting we got the other day as well as drives


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2101844 said:


> A high of 31 and almost February? If it isn't real heavy, there will be some COMPACTION.


And it'll be all ice at night if it does. Who cares if it's almost February, the ground is cold


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2101884 said:


> Lots or drives? Untreated lots still have the little dusting we got the other day as well as drives


My driveway. Even paver Patio in front. All the lots around here are melted salted or not. I think you got a little more than i got though.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2101837 said:


> Plus the majority during the daylight. Will it be enough to melt off?


Keep dreaming. It's not the middle of March.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2101886 said:


> My driveway. Even paver Patio in front. All the lots around here are melted salted or not. I think you got a little more than i got though.


.25 at the house. .5 on the nose in town


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2101886 said:


> My driveway. Even paver Patio in front. All the lots around here are melted salted or not. I think you got a little more than i got though.


same here bring on 40 and spring


----------



## albhb3

so whats up with this vegan meat store...doesn't get any more goofy then mn


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2101893 said:


> Keep dreaming. It's not the middle of March.


March burns off 2-3". We're talking .5" to drop back below the trigger.


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;2101904 said:


> so whats up with this vegan meat store...doesn't get any more goofy then mn


I think it's a Vegan restaurant. Herbivorous Butcher or something like that. I like their giant meat cleaver as a sign out front. Everything else not so much.


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;2101910 said:


> I think it's a Vegan restaurant. Herbivorous Butcher or something like that. I like their giant meat cleaver as a sign out front. Everything else not so much.


so let me guess lots of men in skinny jeans and it reeks of hippy BO


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2101908 said:


> March burns off 2-3". We're talking .5" to drop back below the trigger.


I hear ya but I'm still not buying it on untreated surfaces in that short of time period. Over several days yes but not over an afternoon. If we hit my trigger during the day we're still plowing it. 

And for those keeping score.....We beat the team today that we lost to on Friday when parents were complaining about my post game talk.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2101912 said:


> I hear ya but I'm still not buying it on untreated surfaces in that short of time period. Over several days yes but not over an afternoon. If we hit my trigger during the day we're still plowing it.
> 
> And for those keeping score.....We beat the team today that we lost to on Friday when parents were complaining about my post game talk.


How did the parents post game talk go?


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;2101911 said:


> so let me guess lots of men in skinny jeans and it reeks of hippy BO


,..............


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;2101915 said:


> How did the parents post game talk go?


Today? They were all positive. Being girls hockey I always have 3-4 moms in the Locker room pre and post game and they were all smiles. Outside the locker room everyone was fired up. I think this proved my point. The team played great today. Turn a 4-0 loss into a 2-1 win in one day.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS - why did you force Goar to pull his application?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My BIL ended up with just shy of 30" after having a forecast of 4".

Same thing in NYC, they were only forecast for 2-8". They are pushing the record at 26.9"

Even the Mayor said "until it's all done, we don't know how much we're going to get, or have a timeline that it will be cleaned up".

I need that video saved and emailed to my clients. If the Mayor of one of the largest cities in the US doesn't know what is happening, how is a lowly little plow operator in flyover country supposed to know exactly what is going to happen.


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;2101934 said:


> My BIL ended up with just shy of 30" after having a forecast of 4".
> 
> Same thing in NYC, they were only forecast for 2-8". They are pushing the record at 26.9"
> 
> Even the Mayor said "until it's all done, we don't know how much we're going to get, or have a timeline that it will be cleaned up".
> 
> I need that video saved and emailed to my clients. If the Mayor of one of the largest cities in the US doesn't know what is happening, how is a lowly little plow operator in flyover country supposed to know exactly what is going to happen.


that sounds like a you problem but that would really suck


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2101933 said:


> SSS - why did you force Goar to pull his application?


Wait, what?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2101934 said:


> My BIL ended up with just shy of 30" after having a forecast of 4".
> 
> Same thing in NYC, they were only forecast for 2-8". They are pushing the record at 26.9"
> 
> Even the Mayor said "until it's all done, we don't know how much we're going to get, or have a timeline that it will be cleaned up".
> 
> I need that video saved and emailed to my clients. If the Mayor of one of the largest cities in the US doesn't know what is happening, how is a lowly little plow operator in flyover country supposed to know exactly what is going to happen.


I hope we end up with 30" on Monday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2101939 said:


> Wait, what?


Michael Goar pulling out

Of the Super job for MPLS schools.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2101951 said:


> Michael Goar pulling out
> 
> Of the Super job for MPLS schools.


Ok I get it now. Its been a long day. Yea, I don't think it matters much who they go with unfortunately.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2101954 said:


> Ok I get it now. Its been a long day. Yea, I don't think it matters much who they go with unfortunately.


Correct....... I think they should let Levy-Pounds run the district.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2101956 said:


>


Not sure Yuhas knows what he's talking about though. Said snow falls Monday morning, ends early afternoon.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2101942 said:


> I hope we end up with 30" on Monday.


Alright... I want snow and everything... but I think I'm good without that, k?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2101955 said:


> Correct....... I think they should let Levy-Pounds run the district.


Oh boy would that be a cafe show...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2101957 said:


> Not sure Yuhas knows what he's talking about though. Said snow falls Monday morning, ends early afternoon.


Also don't think he looked at the model data that's even several hours old...


----------



## albhb3

cuddle party* I'm pretty sure that's code for swinger gtg


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

albhb3;2101969 said:


> cuddle party* I'm pretty sure that's code for swinger gtg


They specifically stated it is NOT a sex / swinger deal.


----------



## Polarismalibu

How much are 72" skid blowers worth? Someone is interested in trading a plow for one


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;2101972 said:


> They specifically stated it is NOT a sex / swinger deal.


that's what they say now:salute: and I don't wanna see that going on there anyways....what has been seen cannot be unseen


----------



## Drakeslayer

Polarismalibu;2101975 said:


> How much are 72" skid blowers worth? Someone is interested in trading a plow for one


5 grand? No one in MN is using one the last few years.


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;2101975 said:


> How much are 72" skid blowers worth? Someone is interested in trading a plow for one


72" is pretty small. 84 or 96 is where it's at.


----------



## albhb3

Camden;2101981 said:


> 72" is pretty small. 84 or 96 is where it's at.


don't most guys run around with tractor mounted up here? I know someone was blowing back piles in rosemount last night. must be one heck of a salesman payup


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2101981 said:


> 72" is pretty small. 84 or 96 is where it's at.


Yeah I was kinda thinking it would be pretty small for my s650


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;2101983 said:


> Yeah I was kinda thinking it would be pretty small for my s650


Yeah, that machine can do better than a 6' blower.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Temps are up, amounts are down for tomorrow.

Another wait and see snowfall.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2101998 said:


> Temps are up, amounts are down for tomorrow.
> 
> Another wait and see snowfall.


Best chance of nothing.......st paul?

Edit to add snowfall-
's


----------



## CityGuy

25° fog and mist


----------



## Bill1090

I'm up to 1-2" for tomorrow night.


----------



## ryde307

Camden;2101989 said:


> Yeah, that machine can do better than a 6' blower.


The important part about blowers is matching the hydro out put to the blower. 
Polaris what type of blower?
Condition?
4-5k was a fair price for a used one in good condition but with lack of snow for 2 years I would knock off 1000. I would bet you can get a new one for mid 5's.


----------



## Green Grass

Started snowing in Buffalo 20 minutes ago and everything is turning white. I don't see stuff burning off tomorrow.


----------



## Camden

The wife and I started watching Making a Murderer last night. We're 3 episodes into it. That guy was totally framed, right? Am I missing something here? We're going to try to sneak in a couple more episodes before the football games.

Btw - I have light snow falling at the moment. Enough to lightly coat my sidewalks so I'll need to keep an eye on that.


----------



## SnoFarmer

yea,

I heard they left a lot of evidence out of the documentary.
http://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment...uilty-deeper-netflix-series/story?id=36420677

like,
According to Kratz, perhaps the most damning omission in the Netflix series was that Avery made two calls to Halbach the day she went missing using the *67 feature on his phone that blocks a caller's identity. He also called the Autotrader officers and requested her by name to come and photograph the van he was selling; but he left his sister's name and number, instead of his.

"Steven Avery did not just come upon Teresa Halbach by accident, he targeted her," Kratz said. "He believed, at least my theory is that using a different name and a different phone number was, was good enough."

The filmmakers said they disagree with Kratz that they left out key elements to create a pro-Avery misrepresentation.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2102111 said:


> The wife and I started watching Making a Murderer last night. We're 3 episodes into it. That guy was totally framed, right? Am I missing something here? We're going to try to sneak in a couple more episodes before the football games.
> 
> Btw - I have light snow falling at the moment. Enough to lightly coat my sidewalks so I'll need to keep an eye on that.


Did you believe micheal moores movies? I mean anyone can make a movie to make people believe whatever they want. Never watched it and not sure if i will.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2102110 said:


> Started snowing in Buffalo 20 minutes ago and everything is turning white. I don't see stuff burning off tomorrow.


Its not going to burn off in 20 min maybe through the day plus its supposed to be 32 tomorrow. Just depends when the snow comes


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2101998 said:


> Temps are up, amounts are down for tomorrow.
> 
> Another wait and see snowfall.


Yeah... saw that... NWS added in Sleet and Freezing Rain on the front end too... Sweet...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2102121 said:


> Its not going to burn off in 20 min maybe through the day plus its supposed to be 32 tomorrow. Just depends when the snow comes


Right. If the NWS forecast is correct, and we don't see any precip until 3ish, the parking lots that are black will warm up SOME tomorrow. Will that melt the first 1/2"?

Guess we will see. Again, driving around, checking radars, contemplating, rather than just getting everyone in and going.


----------



## Camden

SnoFarmer;2102115 said:


> yea,
> 
> I heard they left a lot of evidence out of the documentary.
> http://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment...uilty-deeper-netflix-series/story?id=36420677
> 
> like,
> According to Kratz, perhaps the most damning omission in the Netflix series was that Avery made two calls to Halbach the day she went missing using the *67 feature on his phone that blocks a caller's identity. He also called the Autotrader officers and requested her by name to come and photograph the van he was selling; but he left his sister's name and number, instead of his.
> 
> "Steven Avery did not just come upon Teresa Halbach by accident, he targeted her," Kratz said. "He believed, at least my theory is that using a different name and a different phone number was, was good enough."
> 
> The filmmakers said they disagree with Kratz that they left out key elements to create a pro-Avery misrepresentation.


Whoa! That definitely throws a wrinkle into the story. Very interesting...

I don't like the fact the cops had access to his property for 8 days straight without any oversight. The key that they found was in plain sight but yet not found until the 3rd day that they searched? How does that happen? A lot of things don't add up but what you just wrote about is pretty tough to overcome.



qualitycut;2102118 said:


> Did you believe micheal moores movies? I mean anyone can make a movie to make people believe whatever they want. Never watched it and not sure if i will.


I've never watched any of his movies and I never will.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2102129 said:


> Whoa! That definitely throws a wrinkle into the story. Very interesting...
> 
> I don't like the fact the cops had access to his property for 8 days straight without any oversight. The key that they found was in plain sight but yet not found until the 3rd day that they searched? How does that happen? A lot of things don't add up but what you just wrote about is pretty tough to overcome.
> 
> I've never watched any of his movies and I never will.


Lucky, we had to watch 1 in high school can't remember what 1


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2102111 said:


> The wife and I started watching Making a Murderer last night. We're 3 episodes into it. That guy was totally framed, right? Am I missing something here? We're going to try to sneak in a couple more episodes before the football games.
> 
> Btw - I have light snow falling at the moment. Enough to lightly coat my sidewalks so I'll need to keep an eye on that.


There is a reporter out of Milwaukee that does a rebuttal for each episode, showing evidence that was left out of the episode.

I haven't watched any of the show, but I've heard exactly what you said from everyone "he's been framed". Supposedly the rebuttals clear stuff up for people.

http://www.adweek.com/news/television/reporter-who-covered-avery-case-launches-making-murderer-rebuttal-podcast-169092


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.adweek.com/news/televisi...nches-making-murderer-rebuttal-podcast-169092


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2102111 said:


> The wife and I started watching Making a Murderer last night. We're 3 episodes into it. That guy was totally framed, right? Am I missing something here? We're going to try to sneak in a couple more episodes before the football games.
> 
> Btw - I have light snow falling at the moment. Enough to lightly coat my sidewalks so I'll need to keep an eye on that.


We finished it last night... Shoddy police work at best... Active act of collusion to frame him at best... The "confession" of Brenden Dassey was laughable... In fact his whole trial was laughable...

Is the whole family odd, yes... Did Steven Avery do it, I sure think he could have, and was most likely involved... Is law enforcement in Manitowoc County incompetent, yes...


----------



## CityGuy

25° Light snow. Treated areas melting off. Untreated light coating.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2102121 said:


> Its not going to burn off in 20 min maybe through the day plus its supposed to be 32 tomorrow. Just depends when the snow comes


Anything treated looks great now... Lwnmwrman go out pre-treating tonight Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2102129 said:


> Whoa! That definitely throws a wrinkle into the story. Very interesting...
> 
> I don't like the fact the cops had access to his property for 8 days straight without any oversight. The key that they found was in plain sight but yet not found until the 3rd day that they searched? How does that happen? A lot of things don't add up but what you just wrote about is pretty tough to overcome.
> 
> I've never watched any of his movies and I never will.


Like I said, shoddy police work at best... And why was Manitowoc County ever involved... Here if the cops even get in a minor fender bender it gets referred to a different agency...


----------



## skorum03

Camden - read this when you're done with the show. Offers an interesting theory. Doesn't clear up some of the evidence that wasn't presented in the show but still makes you think a bit

http://www.sunnyskyz.com/blog/1244/This-Is-The-Most-Credible-Making-A-Murderer-Theory-I-ve-Seen-So-Far


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2102141 said:


> Anything treated looks great now... Lwnmwrman go out pre-treating tonight Thumbs Up


I'm headed out right now. 

Gonna go salt my walks heavily.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Couple of my favorites...


----------



## cbservicesllc

skorum03;2102143 said:


> Camden - read this when you're done with the show. Offers an interesting theory. Doesn't clear up some of the evidence that wasn't presented in the show but still makes you think a bit
> 
> http://www.sunnyskyz.com/blog/1244/This-Is-The-Most-Credible-Making-A-Murderer-Theory-I-ve-Seen-So-Far


My wife and I both saw that one... Seems plausible


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2102126 said:


> Right. If the NWS forecast is correct, and we don't see any precip until 3ish, the parking lots that are black will warm up SOME tomorrow. Will that melt the first 1/2"?
> 
> Guess we will see. Again, driving around, checking radars, contemplating, rather than just getting everyone in and going.


Some melting will occur on traveled surfaces. Non traveled not so much, especially if untreated. I would think if everything was treated it would almost all melt with an inch. Depends on if you want to spend your costs on salt or fuel and labor. Also gamble with us only getting an inch at most.


----------



## unit28

Hmmmm.
Looking likely to have good lift
Good kenetics too
But
Need more tilt, wind from nw side


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I don't even watch these shows that based on real crimes anymore. It just pisses me off and makes me hate the legal system even more


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;2102146 said:


> Couple of my favorites...


RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!

But if what Snofarmer said is true, why is the guy calling that woman and blocking his number? That doesn't pass the smell test...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2102155 said:


> Some melting will occur on traveled surfaces. Non traveled not so much, especially if untreated. I would think if everything was treated it would almost all melt with an inch. Depends on if you want to spend your costs on salt or fuel and labor. Also gamble with us only getting an inch at most.


Alot of my non treated stuff that's closed today is turning black.

Of course it wouldn't melt off at 8 this morning, the sun wasn't high enough for radiant heat.

Now that it's almost 11, I bet the untreated lots start to melt.

Might look white on top, but it's melting underneath. Plus all you need is an area of black and it spreads like cancer.


----------



## unit28

You need to factor wet bulb. ....not cancer


----------



## qualitycut

End of week is going to be nice


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2102162 said:


> Alot of my non treated stuff that's closed today is turning black.
> 
> Of course it wouldn't melt off at 8 this morning, the sun wasn't high enough for radiant heat.
> 
> Now that it's almost 11, I bet the untreated lots start to melt.
> 
> Might look white on top, but it's melting underneath. Plus all you need is an area of black and it spreads like cancer.


The real problem is that by the time it snows it won't be as warm. And it looks like it won't be warm for a couple days. If I had my spreader installed, I would spread salt tomorrow afternoon or sooner depending on the timing of precipitation and type of precipitation


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Okay, technology is getting too ..... Not sure what the word is.... But iHeartRadio just notified me that I could play the rebuttal podcast.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2102178 said:


> The real problem is that by the time it snows it won't be as warm. And it looks like it won't be warm for a couple days. If I had my spreader installed, I would spread salt tomorrow afternoon or sooner depending on the timing of precipitation and type of precipitation


I have about 1.3" on the hourly, with .6" before 5 pm when the sun is up.

I don't need all 1.3" to melt, just 1/2".

Honestly, honestly, I don't even need the 1/2" to melt. It'll just be interesting to see if it does.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

WBL.... I don't even need 1/2" to melt here.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2102189 said:


> WBL.... I don't even need 1/2" to melt here.


I have 1" on the nose on the hourly. I'm gonna do a full run regardless since it's gonna get cold, then warm later week. Everything will be nice and dry then


----------



## jonniesmooth

*that was my theory as well*



skorum03;2102143 said:


> Camden - read this when you're done with the show. Offers an interesting theory. Doesn't clear up some of the evidence that wasn't presented in the show but still makes you think a bit
> 
> http://www.sunnyskyz.com/blog/1244/...ble-Making-A-Murderer-Theory-I-ve-Seen-So-Far


There is no reasonable explanation as to why there was no DNA evidence in the trailer house or the garage. It's simply not possible to have had a sexual exent occur in a space like that involving 3 people and not leave evidence of it, also if she was tied and cuffed to the bed or other points there would be marks.
And there is no way you could have shot someone multiple times in that garage and not have splatter on all that stuff. Not to mention that they even cut up the concrete floor and didn't find it.

Yes, there is evidence from the trial that was left out of the documentary. But, it doesn't change what's lacking from the prosecution.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2102188 said:


>


Sure looks like a 3am 0.8" wtf do we do situation, Just like every other one it seems like


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2102161 said:


> RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> But if what Snofarmer said is true, why is the guy calling that woman and blocking his number? That doesn't pass the smell test...


Right, like I said... lots of holes on the law enforcement side, especially physical evidence... but I think he totally could have done it or at least been involved... I would be interested in seeing more on these calls and the *67 deal for sure


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2102185 said:


> Okay, technology is getting too ..... Not sure what the word is.... But iHeartRadio just notified me that I could play the rebuttal podcast.


It is crazy how technology is linking to everything ... I think I traded a text message with my MIL one time about picking my FIL up at the airport... then I searched the flight... Google Now then told me within the drive time I should leave now if picking someone up at the airport for that flight... 

Not sure if it was the text or the search, or both... but crazy...


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2102194 said:


> I have 1" on the nose on the hourly. I'm gonna do a full run regardless since it's gonna get cold, then warm later week. Everything will be nice and dry then


So if you get .04 your doing a full run?


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2102194 said:


> I have 1" on the nose on the hourly. I'm gonna do a full run regardless since it's gonna get cold, then warm later week. Everything will be nice and dry then


I'm with you there... Anything close to 1" and we'll do a full run... Makes us look good


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2102199 said:


> Sure looks like a 3am 0.8" wtf do we do situation, Just like every other one it seems like


I think that's a slam dunk take care of 1 inch stuff... we get an inch or more we'll do the 1.5's


----------



## Greenery

What's Feb 5-9 looking like?


----------



## skorum03

jonniesmooth;2102196 said:


> There is no reasonable explanation as to why there was no DNA evidence in the trailer house or the garage. It's simply not possible to have had a sexual exent occur in a space like that involving 3 people and not leave evidence of it, also if she was tied and cuffed to the bed or other points there would be marks.
> And there is no way you could have shot someone multiple times in that garage and not have splatter on all that stuff. Not to mention that they even cut up the concrete floor and didn't find it.
> 
> Yes, there is evidence from the trial that was left out of the documentary. But, it doesn't change what's lacking from the prosecution.


I'm with ya. We'll see what happens as more stuff comes out. The vile of blood is the thing I wish they would go in to more


----------



## Camden

This thread lost some posts in the last few hours.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;2102221 said:


> What's Feb 5-9 looking like?


Looks like above average temp and moisture... then the later part of that above average temp and average moisture


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2102214 said:


> So if you get .04 your doing a full run?


Probably. If we get .4 this time, .5 from before .25 time before that is about an inch. Like I said it'll help things get clean and dry for a while with the warm temps ahead.


----------



## cbservicesllc

skorum03;2102223 said:


> I'm with ya. We'll see what happens as more stuff comes out. The vile of blood is the thing I wish they would go in to more


Yeah... the fact the EDTA test was created in a few days once the prosecution wanted it vs the defense wanting it for a long time and being denied before the trial is questionable...

Plus the clear packaging tape over the tampered evidence tape is just insane...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2102224 said:


> This thread lost some posts in the last few hours.


I looked and I didn't notice anything...?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2102228 said:


> Probably. If we get .4 this time, .5 from before .25 time before that is about an inch. Like I said it'll help things get clean and dry for a while with the warm temps ahead.


Anything with any traffic on it is completely black around here. Just salted my sidewalks instead of using the BP blower, since it was slightly slick underneath. Figure the salt will be there tomorrow.

Anything with traffic tomorrow, first 1/4-1/3" melts, if not more.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2102237 said:


> Anything with any traffic on it is completely black around here. Just salted my sidewalks instead of using the BP blower, since it was slightly slick underneath. Figure the salt will be there tomorrow.
> 
> Anything with traffic tomorrow, first 1/4-1/3" melts, if not more.


that's where I am different than most of you. I have 80% drives, and just a couple parking lots


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;2102236 said:


> I looked and I didn't notice anything...?


My post prior to noticing was the first post on page 9735 and it ended up on 9734 when I checked back. Not a big deal, just an observation.


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2102218 said:


> I think that's a slam dunk take care of 1 inch stuff... we get an inch or more we'll do the 1.5's


Yeah, sounds like plan...especially with the way things are going this winter, rather do them and look good.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2102228 said:


> Probably. If we get .4 this time, .5 from before .25 time before that is about an inch. Like I said it'll help things get clean and dry for a while with the warm temps ahead.


Its going to be 35-40 at least through Saturday that will melt it. That 1.5 i got earlier this month melted at a lot of places and was only 31-32


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2102246 said:


> Yeah, sounds like plan...especially with the way things are going this winter, rather do them and look good.


Exactly....


----------



## qualitycut

example this was taken 1 min ago. Sidewalk was bare earlier no salt on driveway all black.


----------



## qualitycut

Road that was just paved this fall has cracks about every 5 feet. Like driving on a washboard dirt road. These goodt temps shouldn't make it happen that fast should it?


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2102251 said:


> example this was taken 1 min ago. Sidewalk was bare earlier no salt on driveway all black.


So... What's the point? Hahaha... Tar is burning off and concrete isnt?

(just busting your chops)


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2102252 said:


> Road that was just paved this fall has cracks about every 5 feet. Like driving on a washboard dirt road. These goodt temps shouldn't make it happen that fast should it?


Bad base/poor compaction/poor material underneath?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Go Broncos!!


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2102261 said:


> Bad base/poor compaction/poor material underneath?


They milled it and layed.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2102260 said:


> So... What's the point? Hahaha... Tar is burning off and concrete isnt?
> 
> (just busting your chops)


 Its melted now just slower.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2102262 said:


> Go Broncos!!


Up 7-0. I'm with ya I would like Broncos to win the super bowl

Omaha Omaha


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;2102262 said:


> Go Broncos!!


Blah, blah, blah! Pats will beat the Broncos and the nfl refs. It's sad how far Goodell will go to see the pats lose.


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;2102275 said:


> Blah, blah, blah! Pats will beat the Broncos and the nfl refs. It's sad how far Goodell will go to see the pats lose.


Lmao! The refs favor them more that they don
the packers!!


----------



## Ranger620

djagusch;2102275 said:


> Blah, blah, blah! Pats will beat the Broncos and the nfl refs. It's sad how far Goodell will go to see the pats lose.


Not looking good for the pats so far. They got lucky on the touchdown


----------



## djagusch

Ranger620;2102282 said:


> Not looking good for the pats so far. They got lucky on the touchdown


Haters going to hate. Not even half time yet.


----------



## Ranger620

djagusch;2102289 said:


> Haters going to hate. Not even half time yet.


Not a hater just like manning better. I'd bet lunch Broncos win.


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;2102290 said:


> Not a hater just like manning better. I'd bet lunch Broncos win.


I've got the Pats.


----------



## djagusch

Camden;2102292 said:


> I've got the Pats.


You also have a winter weather advisory.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

djagusch;2102298 said:


> You also have a winter weather advisory.


Same way down here. I'm assuming because of the freezing drizzle along with possible melting snow and cold temps later on making roads slippery


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;2102289 said:


> Haters going to hate. Not even half time yet.


Haha... I didn't take you for a Pats fan!


----------



## Camden

djagusch;2102298 said:


> You also have a winter weather advisory.


I see that. Doesn't make sense, they're only saying 1-3". That's nothing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2102301 said:


> Haha... I didn't take you for a Pats fan!


He's a front runner. He'll be decked out in orange in two weeks.


----------



## qualitycut

Novaks talking about his parents and texting today. Wonder if he gave up on the weather


----------



## cbservicesllc

Well... down to 1.2" now... Sweet...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2102301 said:


> Haha... I didn't take you for a Pats fan!


Well he was probably a packers fan last sunday.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Well what the F'n cafe


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;2102305 said:


> He's a front runner. He'll be decked out in orange in two weeks.


You got me. Yes in my orange work shirts!


----------



## djagusch

cbservicesllc;2102301 said:


> Haha... I didn't take you for a Pats fan!


They have discipline/excellents in their system and approach to playing. You need to appreciate that. The same discipline can be used in most aspects of life.


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;2102308 said:


> Well he was probably a packers fan last sunday.


I have always lived in a boarder town for the most part. Always was for the vikings.

I must say packer fans are the most loyal fan base I have seen. Good year, bad year, they are always fans.


----------



## unit28

NorthernProServ;2102310 said:


> Well what the F'n cafe


..

..
a split?
Who'd a thunk

Humidity dropped, along with wet bulb
wonder if that means more overnight small flakes


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2102310 said:


> Well what the F'n cafe


Http://204.2.104.196/gfs/WINTER_GFS0P5_SFC_ACCUM-SNOW_48HR.gif


----------



## unit28

Worked about 70hrs LAST Week


Frickn tiared


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2102327 said:


> Worked about 70hrs LAST Week
> 
> Frickn tiared


So you think you're a princess now, eh?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2102326 said:


> Http://204.2.104.196/gfs/WINTER_GFS0P5_SFC_ACCUM-SNOW_48HR.gif


----------



## Polarismalibu

So far so good at the casino


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2102307 said:


> Well... down to 1.2" now... Sweet...


All of my stuff is up about 1/2".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like the temps are trending cooler.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2102341 said:


> Looks like the temps are trending cooler.


My temps are the same down here


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2102310 said:


> Well what the F'n cafe


How about this piece of cafe... "Most likely snowfall"

With the smallest quantity right through you and me... :realmad:


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2102326 said:


> Http://204.2.104.196/gfs/WINTER_GFS0P5_SFC_ACCUM-SNOW_48HR.gif


OMG that sucks...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The new Fords look good.


----------



## Green Grass

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/hvo/5369476229.html

I know someone was looking for a blower price earlier

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/grd/5411805366.html

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/hvd/5411205682.html


----------



## Green Grass

We have another nuisance snowfall headed our way. The snow could actually be pretty heavy in the central part of the state. Find out how this will affect our commutes here in the Twin Cities on 5 Eyewitness News at 5:30 PM. You can get the forecast anytime at www.kstp.com/weather - Darma Dahl


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2102340 said:


> All of my stuff is up about 1/2".


Yea im up a tad


----------



## SSS Inc.

New gfs goes right around the metro more or less. That could easily change. Stay tuned.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2102344 said:


> How about this piece of cafe... "Most likely snowfall"
> 
> With the smallest quantity right through you and me... :realmad:


Where on nws is that again?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;2102356 said:


> We have another nuisance snowfall headed our way. The snow could actually be pretty heavy in the central part of the state. Find out how this will affect our commutes here in the Twin Cities on 5 Eyewitness News at 5:30 PM. You can get the forecast anytime at www.kstp.com/weather - Darma Dahl


I don't know why he has me so far north. Cripes I'm almost in the metro area on his maps


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;2102362 said:


> I don't know why he has me so far north. Cripes I'm almost in the metro area on his maps


Didn't you know that they moved your city north.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2102361 said:


> Where on nws is that again?


See below......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.weather.gov/mpx/winter


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2102360 said:


> New gfs goes right around the metro more or less. That could easily change. Stay tuned.


Yea looks goofy


----------



## ryde307

Polarismalibu;2102339 said:


> So far so good at the casino


Ha I got my cafe kicked this morning. Played in. Poker tournament had pocket 10's ace was on board and 2 4's with some other blanks. Only card that could beat me was a 4 and or an ace. I knew the other guy didn't have an ace so I bet all in. He called. Flipped his cards and said he had the 4. I said nice hand threw my cards in and walked away. I was mad he had even been in the hand with the per flop raises and he had a 4 6. Anyways I came back to look later a guy told me he didn't have the 4 he had a 5 6. I threw the winning hand. I should have doubled up my chips and still been in the tournament but because he said he had the 4 I threw mine in essentially folding. I was not happy. Then played more and table games upset probably a bad idea. -$400 this morning.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;2102360 said:


> New gfs goes right around the metro more or less. That could easily change. Stay tuned.


I'll fill in as the axis tilts
But how much will be sheared out during the event beforehand. ...is the question


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greater than an inch of snow


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2102371 said:


>


Pushing the snow like tony montania pushes the yao lol


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2102365 said:


> http://www.weather.gov/mpx/winter


Bullcafe, right?


----------



## Green Grass

No way they tie it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

What an ending.....


----------



## Ranger620

I think someone owes me lunch. 

Great game pats almost pulled it off.


----------



## unit28

You'll be watching from north Platte
Secondary following with some dry air


----------



## albhb3

what an ogre holy Christ put a bag on that cafe


----------



## djagusch

Ranger620;2102383 said:


> I think someone owes me lunch.
> 
> Great game pats almost pulled it off.


Decent game. 1st qtr was the difference, thank the nfl for that.


----------



## Ranger620

djagusch;2102400 said:


> Decent game. 1st qtr was the difference, thank the nfl for that.


I'm sure Carolina will beat Arizona. So looking like a Carolina Denver game. I'm rooting for Carolina. I'd like to see Jared Allen get a ring. Now he's hurt and pissed he can't play.

Now on the Carolina Arizona game I am rooting for Arizona but I do t think they have it in them. I would like to see Fitzgerald get his ring


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Guess we know why Carolina and Denver were both the #1 seeds. Especially Carolina. Not sure Denver can beat Cam.


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;2102410 said:


> Guess we know why Carolina and Denver were both the #1 seeds. Especially Carolina. Not sure Denver can beat Cam.


look at it this way I can chuck the rock harder than noodle arm manningwesport


----------



## Ranger620

I'm at 1.4 on the hourly. Thought about doing some pre salting incase we get any of the freezing rain but might just skip it


----------



## Green Grass

Arizona looks horrible


----------



## Green Grass

What the cafe is going on with this game


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2102453 said:


> What the cafe is going on with this game


Carolina is just to good


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

AccuWeather is up to 2-4" for me for tomorrow now.


----------



## unit28

Just watch wrf fields......


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2102470 said:


> Just watch wrf fields......


We dont want to watch anything!!! We want to just know!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The bigger story is still just beyond the current forecast
period...but has been well advertised on the cfs for the past
couple weeks and the gfs/ecmwf for the last couple days. A deep
trough and strong piece of energy will crash ashore the west coast
late next weekend. Where and how the system develops is still very
much in the air...but there is a reasonably good potential for an
intense cyclone somewhere over the central conus early next week.
That system will need to be watched.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2102487 said:


> The bigger story is still just beyond the current forecast
> period...but has been well advertised on the cfs for the past
> couple weeks and the gfs/ecmwf for the last couple days. A deep
> trough and strong piece of energy will crash ashore the west coast
> late next weekend. Where and how the system develops is still very
> much in the air...but there is a reasonably good potential for an
> intense cyclone somewhere over the central conus early next week.
> That system will need to be watched.


English please. ........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Nothing before noon, supposedly.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;2102490 said:


> English please. ........


Someone is going to get a big storm next weekend. Somewhere between Hudson Bay and Cancun.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Does this website work for anyone??

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/index.php?model=gfs


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2102498 said:


> Does this website work for anyone??
> 
> http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/index.php?model=gfs


negative...............


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2102498 said:


> Does this website work for anyone??
> 
> http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/index.php?model=gfs


Nope........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2102498 said:


> Does this website work for anyone??
> 
> http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/index.php?model=gfs


Nope..........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

They must have shut that one down.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2102487 said:


> The bigger story is still just beyond the current forecast
> period...but has been well advertised on the cfs for the past
> couple weeks and the gfs/ecmwf for the last couple days. A deep
> trough and strong piece of energy will crash ashore the west coast
> late next weekend. Where and how the system develops is still very
> much in the air...but there is a reasonably good potential for an
> intense cyclone somewhere over the central conus early next week.
> That system will need to be watched.


That's the one that will tag us... Guaranteed...


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2102487 said:


> The bigger story is still just beyond the current forecast
> period...but has been well advertised on the cfs for the past
> couple weeks and the gfs/ecmwf for the last couple days. A deep
> trough and strong piece of energy will crash ashore the west coast
> late next weekend. Where and how the system develops is still very
> much in the air...but there is a reasonably good potential for an
> intense cyclone somewhere over the central conus early next week.
> That system will need to be watched.


When its going to be almost 40 degrees


----------



## unit28

http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~slincoln/model/wrf_ucar_menu.php


----------



## Green Grass

Arizona should just go home.


----------



## Camden

Green Grass;2102520 said:


> Arizona should just go home.


Awful game for Palmer.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;2102519 said:


> http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~slincoln/model/wrf_ucar_menu.php


It's not a link


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2102494 said:


> Someone is going to get a big storm next weekend. Somewhere between Hudson Bay and Cancun.


Thank you.......


----------



## unit28

http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~slincoln/model/wrf_ucar_menu.php


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2102519 said:


> http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~slincoln/model/wrf_ucar_menu.php


http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~slincoln/model/wrf_ucar_menu.php


----------



## Green Grass

Novak has a new map


----------



## unit28

Stop complaining darryl


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2102517 said:


> That's the one that will tag us... Guaranteed...


You sure????


----------



## cbservicesllc

Novak "doesn't trust this storm"... I'm hoping his map is right!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2102529 said:


> You sure????


Just taking a chance like Novak... Quality has been pretty right this year... Maybe it's time for someone else... Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2102535 said:


> Novak "doesn't trust this storm"... I'm hoping his map is right!


Last person i would trust. Isnt osseo in the 1-3?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anything sports wise going on March 21-25? Will the basketball tourney be going on then?

Vegas flights are $200 +/- then. My kids are on spring break. Might be worth a trip.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2102547 said:


> Anything sports wise going on March 21-25? Will the basketball tourney be going on then?
> 
> Vegas flights are $200 +/- then. My kids are on spring break. Might be worth a trip.


Is there things for kids to do there even?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2102549 said:


> Is there things for kids to do there even?


Sit at the pool, see some shows....collect plastic cards.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dahl says an inch, maybe 2.

I see the NAM 4km came down a hair.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2102549 said:


> Is there things for kids to do there even?


Took my kids there 2 years ago and they enjoyed it. We drove in around 10pm and they loved all the lights (I did too). We ended up going to a couple shows and they enjoyed that as well.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2102555 said:


> Took my kids there 2 years ago and they enjoyed it. We drove in around 10pm and they loved all the lights (I did too). We ended up going to a couple shows and they enjoyed that as well.


I know my one kid would enjoy the Hoover Dam. LA isn't THAT far away. Maybe rent a car for the week and drive to LA for a couple days?


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2102544 said:


> Last person i would trust. Isnt osseo in the 1-3?


Yeah... toward the border of 1-3, 3-5... Should be good for 2-3 by his map! Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

Go to the hoover dam!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2102554 said:


> Dahl says an inch, maybe 2.
> 
> I see the NAM 4km came down a hair.


So did the regular NAM...


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2102559 said:


> Go to the hoover dam!!


Where can I get some dam bait??


----------



## SSS Inc.

I stand with Novak on this one. 


For those keeping score....My girls battled a tough Eden Prarie team for the Consolation Champioship this morning coming from a 2-0 deficit to tie it up in the third. Five minutes of 4 on 4 and eventually lost in the shootout. NO! By the end the place was packed. 

Then at a mite practice some kid almost took my legs out from behind but I ended up tweaking my neck....can't move now. It will snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Maybe rent a Ferrari for 3 days and leave the kids at the pool??

Which I would do again once I had to pay for it.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2102553 said:


> Sit at the pool, see some shows....collect plastic cards.


Yes to basketball. If you go I will just be leaving and you can have my free room for Monday Tuesday. And by cards you mean the ones being snapped at you on the street?


----------



## skorum03

Anyone watching the X Files on fox right now?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2102575 said:


> Yes to basketball. If you go I will just be leaving and you can have my free room for Monday Tuesday. And by cards you mean the ones being snapped at you on the street?


Well, I might take you up on that. Checked into it, I have enough miles for a car. Fly out Monday, use your room til Wednesday, drive to Hoover, LA, fly back home Sunday. Be a fun trip.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2102564 said:


> I stand with Novak on this one.
> 
> For those keeping score....My girls battled a tough Eden Prarie team for the Consolation Champioship this morning coming from a 2-0 deficit to tie it up in the third. Five minutes of 4 on 4 and eventually lost in the shootout. NO! By the end the place was packed.
> 
> Then at a mite practice some kid almost took my legs out from behind but I ended up tweaking my neck....can't move now. It will snow.


I'm washing my truck in the morning to help out... Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2102580 said:


> I'm washing my truck in the morning to help out... Thumbs Up


I'm fixing a couple leaky hoses on my tractor plow to negate your efforts.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2102580 said:


> I'm washing my truck in the morning to help out... Thumbs Up


Im putting my plows on and leaving them empty.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2102564 said:


> I stand with Novak on this one.
> 
> For those keeping score....My girls battled a tough Eden Prarie team for the Consolation Champioship this morning coming from a 2-0 deficit to tie it up in the third. Five minutes of 4 on 4 and eventually lost in the shootout. NO! By the end the place was packed.
> 
> Then at a mite practice some kid almost took my legs out from behind but I ended up tweaking my neck....can't move now. It will snow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;2102585 said:


>


Very true. My girls played as a team but we came up just one shot short in the shootout. Nobody likes shootouts anyway. On a positive note I only had three of them cry today. Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Pickle says a lot of 2" totals around the Twin Cities. Also, has the snow much closer to the cities than NWS.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2102583 said:


> Im putting my plows on and leaving them empty.


So you're cancelling yourself out, eh??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Channel 4 gal says 1.5".


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2102589 said:


> So you're cancelling yourself out, eh??


They are actually both full lol


----------



## Greenery

So what are the main things to check on a plow that slowly drops while driving? I already popped it apart and replaced various o-rings but it still slowly drops.

The Lift Ram Is Also Good and not leaking externaly.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2102579 said:


> Well, I might take you up on that. Checked into it, I have enough miles for a car. Fly out Monday, use your room til Wednesday, drive to Hoover, LA, fly back home Sunday. Be a fun trip.


I can probably get you a room even longer for cheap. If your serious at all let me know I will call.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Anyone else going to go pretreat now instead of at 5am?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2102597 said:


> Channel 4 gal says 1.5".


Of course if it snows it always has to be like that


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Greenery;2102601 said:


> So what are the main things to check on a plow that slowly drops while driving? I already popped it apart and replaced various o-rings but it still slowly drops.
> 
> The Lift Ram Is Also Good and not leaking externaly.


Lift valve seat. Had that happen on a Hiniker. Pulled the top valve manifold and replaced all the o-rings


----------



## cbservicesllc

Anyone watching Ian? The bar I'm at changed channels

Only thing I saw was he circled the North advisory area and wrote 1-3... that can't be right


----------



## SSS Inc.

Greenery;2102601 said:


> So what are the main things to check on a plow that slowly drops while driving? I already popped it apart and replaced various o-rings but it still slowly drops.
> 
> The Lift Ram Is Also Good and not leaking externaly.


Valve sticking in the wrong spot? Allowing fluid to bleed??


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

cbservicesllc;2102607 said:


> Anyone watching Ian? The bar I'm at changed channels
> 
> Only thing I saw was he circled the North advisory area and wrote 1-3... that can't be right


Not on yet. Or I missed it


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2102339 said:


> So far so good at the casino


Was that you going north at 3:15pm?


----------



## SSS Inc.

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2102606 said:


> Lift valve seat. Had that happen on a Hiniker. Pulled the top valve manifold and replaced all the o-rings


Good thinking. That's happened to me on several pieces of equipment. Had an asphalt roller that wouldn't vibrate and it was a 50¢ seat. Lot's and lots of checking to find it.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2102607 said:


> Anyone watching Ian? The bar I'm at changed channels
> 
> Only thing I saw was he circled the North advisory area and wrote 1-3... that can't be right


Lol why cant that be right?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2102602 said:


> I can probably get you a room even longer for cheap. If your serious at all let me know I will call.


I think we are. My wife has to see if she's gonna be able to get the time off tomorrow or Tuesday, then we will really start planning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2102603 said:


> Anyone else going to go pretreat now instead of at 5am?


I did my walks at 10 am this morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2102607 said:


> Anyone watching Ian? The bar I'm at changed channels
> 
> Only thing I saw was he circled the North advisory area and wrote 1-3... that can't be right


He just said wait 20 minutes for his full forecast. Said best chance for 4" is going to be Kandyohi county.

I'm waiting for him and then going to sleep before the wife starts snoring.


----------



## Greenery

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2102606 said:


> Lift valve seat. Had that happen on a Hiniker. Pulled the top valve manifold and replaced all the o-rings


Yes it is a Hiniker. I did pull that top manifold off and replaced the three big an 1 small oring.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

New GFS is in. CB / SSS will be happy.


----------



## qualitycut

Well see what tomorrow's gfs looks like. Little more south


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2102623 said:


> New GFS is in. CB / SSS will be happy.


It looks identical to the new NAM. Can we get 1.5"?!?!?!?! ....Of Snow.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2102623 said:


> New GFS is in. CB / SSS will be happy.


And quality


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Greenery;2102620 said:


> Yes it is a Hiniker. I did pull that top manifold off and replaced the three big an 1 small oring.


Did you use cheap o-rings? Or did you get the OEM? I tried a cheap o-ring first, got half way through the first lot and it started to fall again


----------



## qualitycut

That weather.rap site wont open for me


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2102619 said:


> He just said wait 20 minutes for his full forecast. Said best chance for 4" is going to be Kandyohi county.
> 
> I'm waiting for him and then going to sleep before the wife starts snoring.


Yeah I think that was just his weather first quick set...


----------



## Greenery

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2102628 said:


> Did you use cheap o-rings? Or did you get the OEM? I tried a cheap o-ring first, got half way through the first lot and it started to fall again


 Cheap. I'll go get oem tomorrow. And just so I'm clear which part are you referring to when you mention lift valve seat? I appreciate the help.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2102626 said:


> It looks identical to the new NAM. Can we get 1.5"?!?!?!?! ....Of Snow.


This... at 10:1 we're at .8"... Could be worse...


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Greenery;2102631 said:


> Cheap. I'll go get oem tomorrow. And just so I'm clear which part are you referring to when you mention lift valve seat? I appreciate the help.


Guaranteed you need #30. Guessing the old o-rings were hard as a rock? Looks like Hiniker is calling the Valves Cartridges (the part that actually opens and closes run off the solenoid). There should be a screen over the end of the valve to keep chunks out.

I lied I lied it's the check valve O-ring #21 And DON'T buy the check valve it isn't a wearing item. JUST get the o-ring (I have the whole check valve if you need it) thing is like $40. O-ring it $2


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2102632 said:


> This... at 10:1 we're at .8"... Could be worse...


I think you need to run closer to 12:1.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ian has 1-3" for north of us.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2102632 said:


> This... at 10:1 we're at .8"... Could be worse...


And thats just at the airport. Look at the color map changes pretty quick as you go north


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2102636 said:


>


Whats the light blue bebind him?


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2102580 said:


> I'm washing my truck in the morning to help out... Thumbs Up


My truck is basically pure white now


----------



## cbservicesllc

I can't believe it's 30 degrees at 11PM on January 24th...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2102634 said:


> I think you need to run closer to 12:1.


I'm okay with that! This afternoon I started running 10:1 to be a realist and match NWS...


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2102641 said:


> I can't believe it's 30 degrees at 11PM on January 24th...


Crazy fog out on Mille lacs last night. Couldn't even see my truck in front of the fish house


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Sure got quite, misting from Blaine to St.Paul


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Truck says its 30


----------



## BossPlow614

Did anybody see this story about Lee's Landscapes?

http://kstp.com/news/stories/S4027018.shtml?cat=1


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

BossPlow614;2102654 said:


> Did anybody see this story about Lee's Landscapes?
> 
> http://kstp.com/news/stories/S4027018.shtml?cat=1


What a piece of cafe


----------



## cbservicesllc

BossPlow614;2102654 said:


> Did anybody see this story about Lee's Landscapes?
> 
> http://kstp.com/news/stories/S4027018.shtml?cat=1


Oh boy... lot of bad reviews on FB and Yelp already... people are getting stuck with liens and tens of thousands of dollars in demands from suppliers and subs... Ouch!

Edit: They are/were decent sized too weren't they? I see their minimum job requirement is 10k...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I wonder if Coach is doing walks??


----------



## TKLAWN

Light drizzle here.

Everything I checked is just wet, not slippery.


----------



## cbservicesllc

RAP likes snow... Thumbs Up

Edit: Now not as much...


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2102658 said:


> I wonder if Coach is doing walks??


Full run, 3" so far


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2102686 said:


> Full run, 3" so far


Say what??? 

Crazy... just South in St. Cloud only looks like a trace


----------



## ryde307

Good coating of ice on my truck this morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Brickman says about an inch today.


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2102689 said:


> Good coating of ice on my truck this morning.


Yeah I read a special weather statement that talked about freezing fog this AM


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Marler says 1-2" total.


----------



## Bill1090

NWS upped me to 2-4".


----------



## Ranger620

I've herd it's slippery by Roseville and lakeville everything here and Anoka seems fine


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;2102700 said:


> I've herd it's slippery by Roseville and lakeville everything here and Anoka seems fine


Yeah, nothing on any of my vehicles.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Definitely light icing on the truck like Ryde said... Driveway is just wet


----------



## banonea

Greenery;2102601 said:


> So what are the main things to check on a plow that slowly drops while driving? I already popped it apart and replaced various o-rings but it still slowly drops.
> 
> The Lift Ram Is Also Good and not leaking externaly.


Pressure relief valve is stuck open


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2102704 said:


> Definitely light icing on the truck like Ryde said... Driveway is just wet


Manager calls and says salt anyway just incase$$$


----------



## skorum03

cbservicesllc;2102704 said:


> Definitely light icing on the truck like Ryde said... Driveway is just wet


Sidewalks are somewhat slippery. Not bad. City is out salting and I just got a call to do some sidewalks


----------



## jimslawnsnow

The snow doesn't look like it's moving on radar


----------



## Camden

St Cloud only has 1/2"


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2102708 said:


> Manager calls and says salt anyway just incase$$$


Yeah baby!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Nothing icy in Forest Lake. I'm heading back home.


----------



## wizardsr

Skating rink in white bear Lake.


----------



## CityGuy

BossPlow614;2102654 said:


> Did anybody see this story about Lee's Landscapes?
> 
> http://kstp.com/news/stories/S4027018.shtml?cat=1


Isn't that Rockford? Right on 55 on the east side of the river?


----------



## skorum03

wizardsr;2102725 said:


> Skating rink in white bear Lake.


Same here. Thin coating of ice


----------



## cbservicesllc

wizardsr;2102725 said:


> Skating rink in white bear Lake.


Uhhhh oh Lwnmwrman...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Looks like new this season asphalt is the only thing that really has issues here


----------



## wizardsr

Freezing drizzle started back up again... Border of N St Paul and Oakdale.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2102730 said:


> Uhhhh oh Lwnmwrman...


Why I salted my walks yesterday.


----------



## qualitycut

Novaks got a new map and heavy totals further north


----------



## ryde307

Lots of salt calls coming in.


----------



## qualitycut

Doesn't look like any ice here


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2102738 said:


> Why I salted my walks yesterday.


That ended up being a good call Thumbs Up


----------



## banonea

This day is not starting out well....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2102755 said:


> This day is not starting out well....


WTH is that?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;2102738 said:


> Why I salted my walks yesterday.


Glad I went out last night


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

jimslawnsnow;2102757 said:


> WTH is that?


Looks like an axle tube.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2102763 said:


> Glad I went out last night


Yeah figured I had enough salt on my banks already. Guess not, glare ice here.

Doesn't take much salt, but it needed salt again.


----------



## qualitycut

Matt Brinkman is probably the 2nd biggest dbag on the news


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2102771 said:


> Matt Brinkman is probably the 2nd biggest dbag on the news


I can't believe he's married to a gal.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2102740 said:


> Lots of salt calls coming in.


Ryde - shoot me a text when you have time. Lost your number in-between my phone changes over the last couple months.

651-248-9728

No urgency, just wanna talk to you about that Vegas room. Wife's schedule is wide open, schools are closed that week. No better time to take off.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2102773 said:


> I can't believe he's married to a gal.


Ha! Everytime hes on i think what dumb thing is he going to say today. He always whines about something


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Townhomes have residual salt left from yesterday. Blacktop is slick though. Gonna hang around WBL for an hour, see if I get more calls down here.


----------



## ryde307

Parking lots are white in St Louis park


----------



## cbservicesllc

Great... NWS said in a reply on FB that most of the Cities it will be a battle to get an inch of snow...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2102789 said:


> Great... NWS said in a reply on FB that most of the Cities it will be a battle to get an inch of snow...


Yea pretty much what models show


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2102789 said:


> Great... NWS said in a reply on FB that most of the Cities it will be a battle to get an inch of snow...


I have 1.5 on the hourly, with .4" of that before noon.

I was just going to post I don't see the .4" before noon, so that drops me to about 1.1". If it snows .4" from noon to 5 pm, pretty sure 1/2" over 5 hours will melt.

After that, I'm about .6-.7" left to plow.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2102794 said:


> I have 1.5 on the hourly, with .4" of that before noon.
> 
> I was just going to post I don't see the .4" before noon, so that drops me to about 1.1". If it snows .4" from noon to 5 pm, pretty sure 1/2" over 5 hours will melt.
> 
> After that, I'm about .6-.7" left to plow.


.6-.7 isnt much to work with while plowing


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

At least gas is $1.50 in WBL.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2102795 said:


> .6-.7 isnt much to work with while plowing


My point exactly.


----------



## qualitycut

Im going with .6 vrac. Total shot in the dark.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2102801 said:


> Im going with .6 vrac. Total shot in the dark.


My VRAC..... .9".


----------



## CityGuy

So the metal piece under the front door, approximately 30" x 8" wide, has a small gap under it on the outside, maybe an 1/8 or a little better. Should that have silicone in it? To keep moisture and cold out?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just put all my guys on notice. 

Also got the phone call I was expecting for salt, so I can do that, then head home and get ready to plow.


----------



## Camden

We continue to see steady snowfall. No measurements taken in a while but we have to be nearing 5" now.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

CityGuy;2102805 said:


> So the metal piece under the front door, approximately 30" x 8" wide, has a small gap under it on the outside, maybe an 1/8 or a little better. Should that have silicone in it? To keep moisture and cold out?


I'd be more concerned with bugs/ants. I'd seal it up


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2102794 said:


> I have 1.5 on the hourly, with .4" of that before noon.
> 
> I was just going to post I don't see the .4" before noon, so that drops me to about 1.1". If it snows .4" from noon to 5 pm, pretty sure 1/2" over 5 hours will melt.
> 
> After that, I'm about .6-.7" left to plow.


You sure? I have 1.5" after Noon... I had .2" before Noon...


----------



## CityGuy

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2102809 said:


> I'd be more concerned with bugs/ants. I'd seal it up


You think it will stick/ stay at these temps?


----------



## ryde307

My vrac enough to plow. Simply because I want it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Look at the midwest radar. Sure looks like the bulk of snow. Is over Duluth, not Willmar. Stuff out west looks minimal at the moment.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Geez... NWS is turning into Novak...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2102829 said:


> Geez... NWS is turning into Novak...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/NWSTwinCit...752513291552/1106002809433180/?type=3&theater


Ha at least they have snow totals with the traffic map. Double tasking


----------



## qualitycut

Pretty much everything is dropping to 1in or less


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2102829 said:


> Geez... NWS is turning into Novak...


Am I reading that correct? No snow from the metro south today? Is that like thier Facebook the other day? No snow for the next 72 hours but shows snow?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

The radar certainly doesn't look like everyone's future cast


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2102818 said:


> My vrac enough to plow. Simply because I want it.


Yeah baby!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

F'n Northern Salt. I just don't understand.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2102830 said:


> Ha at least they have snow totals with the traffic map. Double tasking


Haha No doubt... that's true!


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2102831 said:


> Pretty much everything is dropping to 1in or less


I still have 1.5 on my Hourly


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2102834 said:


> Am I reading that correct? No snow from the metro south today? Is that like thier Facebook the other day? No snow for the next 72 hours but shows snow?


W3 are not supposed to get much before dinner. Not sure what the timing really is on that map


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2102849 said:


> I still have 1.5 on my Hourly


Thats why i said pretty much. Only one actually


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2102849 said:


> I still have 1.5 on my Hourly


I think he means on the meteo.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2102844 said:


> F'n Northern Salt. I just don't understand.


 Huh?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2102854 said:


> Huh?


Frenchie is the only guy working. They have trucks stacked up 6 deep each side of the scale and another 6 waiting to be loaded.


----------



## skorum03

Second salt call from place I salted this morning. They say its re-freezing. It could be I guess, the roads that were wet and not slick after they were salted this morning by the city are slick again.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2102856 said:


> Frenchie is the only guy working. They have trucks stacked up 6 deep each side of the scale and another 6 waiting to be loaded.


Hey... my offer still stands... I'll store your salt till you need it... And I can load you up... Thumbs Up

Only ever heard from one guy about the truckload...


----------



## CityGuy

Sam on 5 says around an inch for evening rush hour.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2102861 said:


> Hey... my offer still stands... I'll store your salt till you need it... And I can load you up... Thumbs Up
> 
> Only ever heard from one guy about the truckload...


I'll be running bulk next year. Gonna limp through with pallets this year.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I assume the Omaha! Omaha! moisture is the stuff for SE MN.

That doesn't leave much in the middle.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2102868 said:


> I'll be running bulk next year. Gonna limp through with pallets this year.


10-4... I've been thinking about super sacks myself... :salute:


----------



## cbservicesllc

Anyone have security cameras at their shop? If so, any brand recommendations?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2102871 said:


> 10-4... I've been thinking about super sacks myself... :salute:


If 45 lbs fit in a 5 gallon pail, might not be a bad idea to get 50 pails, a super sack, and just fill the pails.

I've been trying to figure out the "keeping the Super sack dry" thing.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2102868 said:


> I'll be running bulk next year. Gonna limp through with pallets this year.


I have pallets available if anyone needs one or two. or 5.



cbservicesllc;2102871 said:


> 10-4... I've been thinking about super sacks myself... :salute:


Do you not run bulk? Do you not salt your schools?



cbservicesllc;2102873 said:


> Anyone have security cameras at their shop? If so, any brand recommendations?


Just put in security system last week. No cameras set up yet but the motion sensors and door sensors. It's all controller through a phone ap if you want as well. Around $600 to install 2 pannels 2 motion sensors 4 door sensors and the phone ap. The ap is around $40 per month. I think unlimted users. Everyone has there own log in so you can see anytime someone arms or disarms the systme, doors opening, and motion.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2102873 said:


> Anyone have security cameras at their shop? If so, any brand recommendations?


My buddy has a awesome set cant set to only record motion and think there are 6 cameras. I will find out what they are. He always calls me when i pull into his lot and hes not there


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2102876 said:


> If 45 lbs fit in a 5 gallon pail, might not be a bad idea to get 50 pails, a super sack, and just fill the pails.
> 
> I've been trying to figure out the "keeping the Super sack dry" thing.


I have one left over from last year. It's fine. Stored inside on concrete. The humidity didn't have any effect on it


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2102869 said:


> I assume the Omaha! Omaha! moisture is the stuff for SE MN.
> 
> That doesn't leave much in the middle.


Looks like it'll take 12 hours or more to get up here as slow as its moving


----------



## qualitycut

New gfs even down to under 1. Ohoh


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2102886 said:


> Looks like it'll take 12 hours or more to get up here as slow as its moving


You might not learn as quick, but I think us metro guys should see by 2-3 if our totals start dropping.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2102890 said:


> New gfs even down to under 1. Ohoh


How about down here?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2102891 said:


> You might not learn as quick, but I think us metro guys should see by 2-3 if our totals start dropping.


You calling me dumb Mr Harris?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2102893 said:


> You calling me dumb Mr Harris?


No, I'm just saying that Omaha blob is going somewhere, and whether it expands a bit, it might catch you.

Or NWS might not be as quick to pull your totals til they see what's going on with that end of the state.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2102898 said:


> No, I'm just saying that Omaha blob is going somewhere, and whether it expands a bit, it might catch you.
> 
> Or NWS might not be as quick to pull your totals til they see what's going on with that end of the state.


I figured it was going somewhere, just stating it's moving very slow. It's been there for a few hours now. It'll have to sling shot quickly to get here in a few hours, for when they say it's going to start


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snow is starting to tilt on the axis now. Should be snowing in the west metro in 2 hours.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS never answered my question about the map CB posted.


----------



## Drakeslayer

cbservicesllc;2102873 said:


> Anyone have security cameras at their shop? If so, any brand recommendations?


We bought the ones from Costco. They seem to work fine. Here is a screenshot of one of them.


----------



## ryde307

Drakeslayer;2102909 said:


> We bought the ones from Costco. They seem to work fine. Here is a screenshot of one of them.


We bought some off Amazon. Just haven't set them up yet. The guy that did our security said they will work fine though. probably real similar.

Did your cameras catch me snooping on Sat night? I drove by all slow and stockerlike.


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;2102909 said:


> We bought the ones from Costco. They seem to work fine.


Same here. They helped me nab two burglars last year. Great system for the money.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

HRRR shows it expanding in coverage right over the cities once it gets here.

Kinda hard to tell exactly though, the display is all screwed up.


----------



## Ranger620

So I'm finally done shaking enough so I can typ this. 
This morning while salting I left **** rapids headed west on 10 up to Ramsey. Loaded full of salt. Doing 60 mph and got to the stop light where McDonald's is in Anoka. Green light in the right lane. No one ahead of me one car a little ways behind me in left lane. Some dumb cafe woman with her young daughter in the passenger seat was in left turn lane to go towards McDonald's. She decided she would rather take a right instead. Backed up and was sideways on hwy 10 blocking the right lane and half the turn lane all on a green light. She stopped cause she didn't have the tuning radius and had to back up again. Did I say this was on a green light Now it's taken me longer to explain than it happening. She started her maneuver when I was less than a block away. I literally had micro seconds to make a decision. Car in left lane I would have hit. Tee bone her at 60mph or take the ditch. I took the ditch while slamming on the brakes missed her by no less than 1" was sliding in the ditch for the stop light and managed to get the back tires to slide sideways which slowed me down. No damage other than my underwear and my nerves. This lady was driving a maroon suburban. All she did was sit there and watch me slide around her she is lucky as I would have killed her daughter for her bonehead move. So maroon suburban if you here who what or anything about it or you read this you are lucky. If I would have got out to talk to you I would have beat you to death for putting my life in jeopardy along with your own daughters. 
So if you see tire tracks going in the ditch there that was me


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;2102926 said:


> So I'm finally done shaking enough so I can typ this.
> This morning while salting I left **** rapids headed west on 10 up to Ramsey. Loaded full of salt. Doing 60 mph and got to the stop light where McDonald's is in Anoka. Green light in the right lane. No one ahead of me one car a little ways behind me in left lane. Some dumb cafe woman with her young daughter in the passenger seat was in left turn lane to go towards McDonald's. She decided she would rather take a right instead. Backed up and was sideways on hwy 10 blocking the right lane and half the turn lane all on a green light. She stopped cause she didn't have the tuning radius and had to back up again. Did I say this was on a green light Now it's taken me longer to explain than it happening. She started her maneuver when I was less than a block away. I literally had micro seconds to make a decision. Car in left lane I would have hit. Tee bone her at 60mph or take the ditch. I took the ditch while slamming on the brakes missed her by no less than 1" was sliding in the ditch for the stop light and managed to get the back tires to slide sideways which slowed me down. No damage other than my underwear and my nerves. This lady was driving a maroon suburban. All she did was sit there and watch me slide around her she is lucky as I would have killed her daughter for her bonehead move. So maroon suburban if you here who what or anything about it or you read this you are lucky. If I would have got out to talk to you I would have beat you to death for putting my life in jeopardy along with your own daughters.
> So if you see tire tracks going in the ditch there that was me


Glad to hear you're okay Ranger.


----------



## Greenery

Camden;2102918 said:


> Same here. They helped me nab two burglars last year. Great system for the money.


Can you make out license plate numbers with them?


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;2102928 said:


> Glad to hear you're okay Ranger.


I second that.. That's scary.


----------



## CityGuy

Very fine light snow in Buffalo.


----------



## Drakeslayer

ryde307;2102917 said:


> We bought some off Amazon. Just haven't set them up yet. The guy that did our security said they will work fine though. probably real similar.
> 
> Did your cameras catch me snooping on Sat night? I drove by all slow and stockerlike.


Looking for stuff to support your gambling habit?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That gradient from Willmar to St. Cloud to Hinckley just doesn't wanna move.


----------



## qualitycut

Drizzle. ........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2102942 said:


> Drizzle. ........


Been in it all day. Can't see it except for the windshield when driving around.

Trying to get the energy up to go fix my two leaky hoses on my tractor plow

Literally all I need to do is back two connections out, retape them, and tighten them back up, just not feeling it yet.

Maybe after a nap. Yeah, a nap.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;2102926 said:


> So I'm finally done shaking enough so I can typ this.
> This morning while salting I left **** rapids headed west on 10 up to Ramsey. Loaded full of salt. Doing 60 mph and got to the stop light where McDonald's is in Anoka. Green light in the right lane. No one ahead of me one car a little ways behind me in left lane. Some dumb cafe woman with her young daughter in the passenger seat was in left turn lane to go towards McDonald's. She decided she would rather take a right instead. Backed up and was sideways on hwy 10 blocking the right lane and half the turn lane all on a green light. She stopped cause she didn't have the tuning radius and had to back up again. Did I say this was on a green light Now it's taken me longer to explain than it happening. She started her maneuver when I was less than a block away. I literally had micro seconds to make a decision. Car in left lane I would have hit. Tee bone her at 60mph or take the ditch. I took the ditch while slamming on the brakes missed her by no less than 1" was sliding in the ditch for the stop light and managed to get the back tires to slide sideways which slowed me down. No damage other than my underwear and my nerves. This lady was driving a maroon suburban. All she did was sit there and watch me slide around her she is lucky as I would have killed her daughter for her bonehead move. So maroon suburban if you here who what or anything about it or you read this you are lucky. If I would have got out to talk to you I would have beat you to death for putting my life in jeopardy along with your own daughters.
> So if you see tire tracks going in the ditch there that was me


Jesus, glad you're ok. People are idiots


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I need to fix my broom, and figure out a way to put a bolt in my blower. It's a collar bolt. Stupid john deere and thier customized stuff. The front hydraulic cylinder is held in place by a snap ring. I got sick of it falling out, so I welded a bolt cross ways on the shaft. It'll never fall off again


----------



## mnlefty

Ranger620;2102926 said:


> So I'm finally done shaking enough so I can typ this.


Good to hear you're ok. It's amazing to me how clueless people are when they nearly cause a wreck. Had one sort of similar in Florida a few weeks ago. In left lane of a divided 4 lane rd, another car next to me in right lane, about 55 mph. Car at cross street ahead on the right wants to turn left, goes across our lanes to median that's already crowded so stops in our lane. No idea how I got stopped... if I hadn't been paying attention and saw it developing we would have smoked her straight in the driver door. I was laying on the horn as we were screeching to a halt... when we stopped we were close enough for eye contact and she gave me the look like "what's your problem?"


----------



## ryde307

Drakeslayer;2102933 said:


> Looking for stuff to support your gambling habit?


Ha yep. Actually was looking at the lights out front. I want one for my house.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS responded to my question. Around an inch or slightly less for the cities, south.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2102909 said:


> We bought the ones from Costco. They seem to work fine. Here is a screenshot of one of them.


You know if it was Lorex or Qsee?



Camden;2102918 said:


> Same here. They helped me nab two burglars last year. Great system for the money.


Nice! Good to know!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2102966 said:


> NWS responded to my question. Around an inch or slightly less for the cities, south.


----------



## Drakeslayer

cbservicesllc;2102968 said:


> You know if it was Lorex or Qsee?
> 
> Nice! Good to know!


Lorex.....


----------



## Drakeslayer

ryde307;2102963 said:


> Ha yep. Actually was looking at the lights out front. I want one for my house.


A local guy made them to put on there. We didn't pay for them. When he told me what he thought they are worth I literally laughed at him. Think of either having the 2 lights or a new truck? Hmmmm


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2102903 said:


> Snow is starting to tilt on the axis now. Should be snowing in the west metro in 2 hours.


Keeps friggin disappearing as it gets here! :realmad:

I also see the "most likely" map has gone to "No measurable snow in the next 72 hours."

That's sweet...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2102926 said:


> So I'm finally done shaking enough so I can typ this.
> This morning while salting I left **** rapids headed west on 10 up to Ramsey. Loaded full of salt. Doing 60 mph and got to the stop light where McDonald's is in Anoka. Green light in the right lane. No one ahead of me one car a little ways behind me in left lane. Some dumb cafe woman with her young daughter in the passenger seat was in left turn lane to go towards McDonald's. She decided she would rather take a right instead. Backed up and was sideways on hwy 10 blocking the right lane and half the turn lane all on a green light. She stopped cause she didn't have the tuning radius and had to back up again. Did I say this was on a green light Now it's taken me longer to explain than it happening. She started her maneuver when I was less than a block away. I literally had micro seconds to make a decision. Car in left lane I would have hit. Tee bone her at 60mph or take the ditch. I took the ditch while slamming on the brakes missed her by no less than 1" was sliding in the ditch for the stop light and managed to get the back tires to slide sideways which slowed me down. No damage other than my underwear and my nerves. This lady was driving a maroon suburban. All she did was sit there and watch me slide around her she is lucky as I would have killed her daughter for her bonehead move. So maroon suburban if you here who what or anything about it or you read this you are lucky. If I would have got out to talk to you I would have beat you to death for putting my life in jeopardy along with your own daughters.
> So if you see tire tracks going in the ditch there that was me


Holy crap! Glad it turned out alright!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2102972 said:


> A local guy made them to put on there. We didn't pay for them. When he told me what he thought they are worth I literally laughed at him. Think of either having the 2 lights or a new truck? Hmmmm


The ones on the corner??? Holy crap!


----------



## qualitycut

My vrac may be to high. New it


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2102971 said:


> Lorex.....


Cool :salute:


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2102980 said:


> My vrac may be to high. New it


You know the bulk of the snow was supposed to happen after 4 or so right?


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2102982 said:


> You know the bulk of the snow was supposed to happen after 4 or so right?


Yup.......


----------



## ryde307

Drakeslayer;2102972 said:


> A local guy made them to put on there. We didn't pay for them. When he told me what he thought they are worth I literally laughed at him. Think of either having the 2 lights or a new truck? Hmmmm


That's what I figured.

Have you guys always had the same neighbor? Never noticed them.

My friend owns a shop around the corner doing body work on cars.


----------



## cbservicesllc

For how long the snow has been training over St. Cloud, every hard surface I can see is clear...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2102985 said:


> For how long the snow has been training over St. Cloud, every hard surface I can see is clear...


Noooooo.... You mean there's enough radiant heat this time of year, that even though it's below 32°F, once it's after 10 am, snow will melt on blacktop?

Serious??


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2102985 said:
 

> For how long the snow has been training over St. Cloud, every hard surface I can see is clear...


Boooooo!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2102985 said:


> For how long the snow has been training over St. Cloud, every hard surface I can see is clear...


Yea what about just north though?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2102974 said:


> Keeps friggin disappearing as it gets here! :realmad:
> 
> I also see the "most likely" map has gone to "No measurable snow in the next 72 hours."
> 
> That's sweet...


Really??? Gotta be a mistake.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2102993 said:


> Really??? Gotta be a mistake.


""Probabilistic range of possibilities for storms are generated for planning ahead of the storm.
These images are not currently available while snow is ongoing in our forecast area.""


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2102995 said:


> ""Probabilistic range of possibilities for storms are generated for planning ahead of the storm.
> These images are not currently available while snow is ongoing in our forecast area.""


So for tomorrow and beyond. That makes sense then


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2102988 said:


> Noooooo.... You mean there's enough radiant heat this time of year, that even though it's below 32°F, once it's after 10 am, snow will melt on blacktop?
> 
> Serious??


Haha... Figured I'd get a response from you... 

Quality was next on my list


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2102995 said:


> ""Probabilistic range of possibilities for storms are generated for planning ahead of the storm.
> These images are not currently available while snow is ongoing in our forecast area.""


Mystery solved... Here I thought they left them up so people could see how right they are...


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2102992 said:


> Yea what about just north though?


Traffic cams get sparse... but it looks like a lot of fairly clear pavement... some covered


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2102988 said:


> Noooooo.... You mean there's enough radiant heat this time of year, that even though it's below 32°F, once it's after 10 am, snow will melt on blacktop?
> 
> Serious??


Nothing is melting down here without help.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2103000 said:


> Traffic cams get sparse... but it looks like a lot of fairly clear pavement... some covered


Yea its been right on the border of st cloud. Camden said he had 5 in a few hours ago


----------



## qualitycut

Radar is looking pretty week. Now just to see where it comes together


----------



## qualitycut

Well maybe sunday


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2103009 said:


> Radar is looking pretty week. Now just to see where it comes together


Yeah, just talking to Ranger, sure doesn't look like much to even redevelop.

Who knows. I assume NWS will wait until 6 or so to update to the night forecasts.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2103020 said:


> Well maybe sunday


Yeah, we aren't getting cafe today!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The backside is starting to pick up steam now too. Should be through here well before 10. Pretty sure the storm set up 75 miles NE of where they thought it would.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2103026 said:


> Yeah, we aren't getting cafe today!


You west siders for sure. Not sure it can regroup in time for the east side or not.


----------



## albhb3

cbservicesllc;2102975 said:


> Holy crap! Glad it turned out alright!


Must be related to this nuckle dragger.

https://youtube/yBjY6Aao6Ns
And i thought i had a pucker moment over at the refinery only slippery spot both north and south exit ramps


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hmmm... new weather story still says up to 1 inch...

Edit: dropped my 6PM to Midnight hourly and cut out after midnight...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2103032 said:


> Hmmm... new weather story still says up to 1 inch...


So does the hourly. What does the HRRR show?? Or the RAP??


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2103033 said:


> So does the hourly. What does the HRRR show?? Or the RAP??


Yeah, yeah, yeah...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like it wants to start filling in around Willmar/Marshall. Catching a little stream of moisture coming up from the OMAHA! OMAHA! blob.


----------



## Bill1090

Down to 1-3". Lame!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I can see flakes falling in Stacy if I stop and look.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Tractor is fixed. Everything is filled, everyone is on notice.

Time to wait.


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

LwnmwrMan22;2103044 said:


> Tractor is fixed. Everything is filled, everyone is on notice.
> 
> Time to wait.


What all did they end up working on? Brain box or mechanical as well?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Moderately sized flakes... Slowly coming down...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sure looks to stay disorganized until it gets past most of us.

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/displayMod.php?var=ruc_sfc_prcp&loop=loopall&hours=


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ironwood-Mn;2103051 said:


> What all did they end up working on? Brain box or mechanical as well?


This was on my big tractor. Where the hoses go into the box on the mounting plate of the plow, the fittings were leaking. Nothing major.


----------



## wizardsr

Glad to hear you're alright Ranger. I nearly rolled my F550 on 694 this morning when a knucklehead in a Subaru decided he wanted my lane. Salt shifted and spilled out from under the cover, had to have been on 3 wheels...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This shows about an inch yet....


----------



## cbservicesllc

cbservicesllc;2103052 said:


> Moderately sized flakes... Slowly coming down...


Gain must be turned up on radar.... I'm in moderate blues and it's these medium, slow flakes...


----------



## Ranger620

wizardsr;2103057 said:


> Glad to hear you're alright Ranger. I nearly rolled my F550 on 694 this morning when a knucklehead in a Subaru decided he wanted my lane. Salt shifted and spilled out from under the cover, had to have been on 3 wheels...


Guess it was a crazy day for the 550's
Not sure how much salt I lost. I really didn't look. Thinking about it I bet I left a ton in the ditch. I should have made her pay me for it.


----------



## TKLAWN

Schafer says a couple tenths accumulation.


----------



## cbservicesllc

wizardsr;2103057 said:


> Glad to hear you're alright Ranger. I nearly rolled my F550 on 694 this morning when a knucklehead in a Subaru decided he wanted my lane. Salt shifted and spilled out from under the cover, had to have been on 3 wheels...


Ughhhh... My worst nightmare...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hourly added .1 back in after midnight... Been snowing about an hour... maybe a moderate dusting out there...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2103079 said:


> Hourly added .1 back in after midnight...


Lol, its come down to counting 10ths


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2103079 said:


> Hourly added .1 back in after midnight... Been snowing about an hour... maybe a moderate dusting out there...


Pretty sure this will be through before midnight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2103085 said:


> Pretty sure this will be through before midnight.


Hard to say... this chunk has been over me awhile...

And look back to Alexandria... just a little bit of regen happening...

Disclaimer: Not like I think we'll get enough to plow or anything...


----------



## TKLAWN

cbservicesllc;2103089 said:


> Hard to say... this chunk has been over me awhile...
> 
> And look back to Alexandria... just a little bit of regen happening...
> 
> Disclaimer: Not like I think we'll get enough to plow or anything...


#slickery

First band just done here, not even enough to coat the road.

lame!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2103094 said:


> #slickery
> 
> First band just done here, not even enough to coat the road.
> 
> lame!


Said you west guys were out.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2103089 said:


> Hard to say... this chunk has been over me awhile...
> 
> And look back to Alexandria... just a little bit of regen happening...
> 
> Disclaimer: Not like I think we'll get enough to plow or anything...


De nile isn't just a river


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2102757 said:


> WTH is that?


That is the tube extention on the front diff of my 2500 hd


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

How's that .2/.5 through the day going for you guys??


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2102805 said:


> So the metal piece under the front door, approximately 30" x 8" wide, has a small gap under it on the outside, maybe an 1/8 or a little better. Should that have silicone in it? To keep moisture and cold out?


I would......


----------



## wizardsr

Ranger620;2103074 said:


> Guess it was a crazy day for the 550's
> Not sure how much salt I lost. I really didn't look. Thinking about it I bet I left a ton in the ditch. I should have made her pay me for it.


Got back to the shop and ordered a dash cam off of Amazon. That was the final push I needed. Next time they can hit me and pay for the damages. Hindsight is always 20/20, and I took a big risk trying to avoid them, luckily it worked out for both of us today!


----------



## wizardsr

cbservicesllc;2103078 said:


> Ughhhh... My worst nightmare...


Yep, and of course it's ALWAYS the trucks fault!


----------



## unit28

Drier air. ...shear fun isn't it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gotta watch the moisture, make sure it doesn't tilt, so it's essentially going north / south.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2103118 said:


> Drier air. ...shear fun isn't it


That's what it looks like is going on for us north guys.


----------



## qualitycut

Headed to dinner at blue door pub in st paul and nothing falling


----------



## Ranger620

wizardsr;2103113 said:


> Got back to the shop and ordered a dash cam off of Amazon. That was the final push I needed. Next time they can hit me and pay for the damages. Hindsight is always 20/20, and I took a big risk trying to avoid them, luckily it worked out for both of us today!


Dash cam is exactly what I thought about. What would cvi investigate? How much would have been at fault. I would have been a mess had I killed the little girl or the mom for al I know could have been younger ones in the back seat. So many things went thru my head. Luckily like you said it worked out for the both of us.


----------



## Ranger620

So looks like I get to salt again tonight. Not sure my nerves or underwear can take another round of salting


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2103101 said:


> How's that .2/.5 through the day going for you guys??


It would have had to actually fall first...


----------



## skorum03

This no snow stuff is starting to really suck. Three full runs in three months isn't going to cut it.


----------



## Green Grass

Mn DOT is leaving a trail of salt down hwy 7. They should turn the spinner on.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2103120 said:


> Gotta watch the moisture, make sure it doesn't tilt, so it's essentially going north / south.


Thanks Ian...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like some decent snows going through downtown on the radar.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2103141 said:


> Looks like some decent snows going through downtown on the radar.


Let you know in 10 or so


----------



## IDST

Roads covered in here


----------



## IDST

Had a guy quit today. Said he didn't want to pay child support and call unemployment when worked. Funny 15 hits and he would make more working


----------



## unit28

Ranger620;2103128 said:


> Dash cam is exactly what I thought about. What would cvi investigate? How much would have been at fault. I would have been a mess had I killed the little girl or the mom for al I know could have been younger ones in the back seat. So many things went thru my head. Luckily like you said it worked out for the both of us.


Glad you chose the path you took.
And really glad you're OK

It will haunt you worse if someone was injured.

I've been in the same boat

Was pulling a load of 4 cords of wood and someone pulled through an intersection in front of me. Had to hit the median and crossed into oncoming lane of traffic.. lucky as all get out nothing was in the same lane that I crossed into.

Tore my trailer axels to hell and bent the hitch real bad

Cops were called and all they said was.....nothing, because there was no accident. 
I could have hit that person, and if I would have, it would have been all over for them, because I was lined up to T-bone with them at 60 mph.

Cops were talking to me about going across the median and being out of control.
.I said -out of control? Bs, that was evasive action.


----------



## wizardsr

Ranger620;2103128 said:


> Dash cam is exactly what I thought about. What would cvi investigate? How much would have been at fault. I would have been a mess had I killed the little girl or the mom for al I know could have been younger ones in the back seat. So many things went thru my head. Luckily like you said it worked out for the both of us.


Definitely sounds like you did the right thing. Had I had a camera, I'd have been better off letting them hit me then risking a rollover. The cam would prove it was their fault.


----------



## Doughboy12

Why is my salt not working very well?





Must not be enough water on the drive.


----------



## Greenery

My driveway is finally white kinda.


----------



## qualitycut

Medium snow....


----------



## ryde307

Everything is white and about 1/4" in shakopee


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2103164 said:


> Everything is white and about 1/4" in shakopee


Shakopee you say......


----------



## qualitycut

Small flakes......... beer time.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2103099 said:


> That is the tube extention on the front diff of my 2500 hd


i still have no clue. I am not vehicle savvy


----------



## jimslawnsnow

just started snowing. if it only snows for 3 hours like the future cast shows I will have under a 1/4" inch


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2103168 said:


> Shakopee you say......


Yep pulling a lwnmwr playing poker waiting for the snow.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;2103137 said:


> Mn DOT is leaving a trail of salt down hwy 7. They should turn the spinner on.


I almost think they do that intentionally. I see it all the time now


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2103186 said:


> I almost think they do that intentionally. I see it all the time now


Yea i think when they turn spinners on when going down the freeway it bounces off the road when spinner isnt going just bounces into the lane


----------



## qualitycut

Gfs even dropped for Sunday.


----------



## Doughboy12

Puck drop in 5, 4, 3, .......


----------



## Ranger620

Going on a search for timberens. Anyone got a site they like??


----------



## qualitycut

Winter is................


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;2103200 said:


> Going on a search for timberens. Anyone got a site they like??


Let me dig it up...... It was the cheapest I found. They run specials all the time.

Edit: etrailer.com


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2103200 said:


> Going on a search for timberens. Anyone got a site they like??


Most of the time there all they same price. Believe it or not smith winter in Osseo usually has them in stock for newer trucks


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;2103204 said:


> Let me dig it up...... It was the cheapest I found. They run specials all the time.
> 
> Edit: etrailer.com


Thanks. i will look them up


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2103208 said:


> Most of the time there all they same price. Believe it or not smith winter in Osseo usually has them in stock for newer trucks


Newer trucks. I'm out lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2103203 said:


> Winter is................


No no no no. Nono


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm headed out to start salting.


----------



## wizardsr

Ranger620;2103200 said:


> Going on a search for timberens. Anyone got a site they like??


I've had good luck with truckspring.com


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2103215 said:


> No no no no. Nono


Lmao. I new i would get a rise out of you. I was going to say stupid


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2103208 said:


> Most of the time there all they same price. Believe it or not smith winter in Osseo usually has them in stock for newer trucks


I think I just spit my drink out... haha


----------



## skorum03

1/4" so far. Snowing decent


----------



## qualitycut

Want to go salt but not sure how much more we are getting.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Ranger620;2103200 said:


> Going on a search for timberens. Anyone got a site they like??


Jim @ Equipment specialists on here


----------



## Doughboy12

Not sure what that PP unit was trying to do but I don't think 3 of them running into each other at center ice is a good plan.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2103227 said:


> Want to go salt but not sure how much more we are getting.


Wait an hour...... I just headed out cause I need to know if I can call my guys off. Plus the wife wanted to make sure I'd be home to get the youngest in the bus or she was taking him to my parents.


----------



## Ranger620

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2103230 said:


> Jim @ Equipment specialists on here


I'll check that one too thanks. So far it's been like what Polaris said their all the same price. Cheaper than I thought


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2103232 said:


> Wait an hour...... I just headed out cause I need to know if I can call my guys off. Plus the wife wanted to make sure I'd be home to get the youngest in the bus or she was taking him to my parents.


Yea thats my plan. Walked in 20 min ago and had maybe a 1/4

But stronger bands keep popping up downtown


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Not even 1/4" in Hugo. Gonna wait here. Wanna see if the backedge pushes the rest out of here? Or it decides to stick around a little.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2103170 said:


> i still have no clue. I am not vehicle savvy


It is a tube the front axle shaft on the passenger side of my 2500 hd. Between that and a broken diff mount on the drivers side it was a bad day. Got it all fixed, but about sick of the repairs....


----------



## Ranger620

banonea;2103248 said:


> It is a tube the front axle shaft on the passenger side of my 2500 hd. Between that and a broken diff mount on the drivers side it was a bad day. Got it all fixed, but about sick of the repairs....


Differential mount was broke on my 05 Chevy to. I guess it's common in Chevys. From all the shops I talked to anyway


----------



## Green Grass

Not doing anything and we have a dusting


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;2103256 said:


> Not doing anything and we have a dusting


Still coming down decent here. I look to be on the back edge of the heavier stuff. Not sure how much is out there streets to far away


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;2103258 said:


> Still coming down decent here. I look to be on the back edge of the heavier stuff. Not sure how much is out there streets to far away


Just drove to the green band that was at the bend of 35W in Lino. MAYBE 1/4.

Gonna take a nap and wait for everything to move out.

Just sent a text to call off my guys.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2103141 said:


> Looks like some decent snows going through downtown on the radar.


Close to 1/2 a puck on the rink when I got home 30 min ago. Snowing pretty good. Looks like its outta here soon.



LwnmwrMan22;2103168 said:


> Shakopee you say......


He's actually stalking me. I can see the card room from our shop.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2103261 said:


> He's actually stalking me. I can see the card room from our shop.


I think you're onto something


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2103260 said:


> Just drove to the green band that was at the bend of 35W in Lino. MAYBE 1/4.
> 
> Gonna take a nap and wait for everything to move out.
> 
> Just sent a text to call off my guys.


Or just wait about 20-30 min


----------



## skorum03

Plow went by 10 minutes ago, can't see road


----------



## cbservicesllc

Guess I'll go out in an hour and throw a little salt around... This is lame


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Maybe 1/4" down here


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;2103268 said:


> Plow went by 10 minutes ago, can't see road


Sounds like my city plow at .25 then again when its done but on a 4in snow wait till its all done.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2103270 said:


> Guess I'll go out in an hour and throw a little salt around... This is lame


What you got out that way?


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2103270 said:


> Guess I'll go out in an hour and throw a little salt around... This is lame


How much do you have there? I can't see the street and over salted my sidewalk


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2103273 said:
 

> What you got out that way?


I'd say 1/4"... but that's probably too much


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2103274 said:


> How much do you have there? I can't see the street and over salted my sidewalk


Trying to burn up your pile?


----------



## TKLAWN

#slickery.....


----------



## qualitycut

Im heading out between periods
Hockey


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2103278 said:


> #slickery.....


Thanks ian!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2103274 said:


> How much do you have there? I can't see the street and over salted my sidewalk


Tire tracks clear it a little... salt should do the rest


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2103272 said:


> Sounds like my city plow at .25 then again when its done but on a 4in snow wait till its all done.


I just don't get it cause it's still snowing kind of hard


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;2103283 said:


> I just don't get it cause it's still snowing kind of hard


I dont either. Im convinced they do that so they can get as many hours in on a .5 inch snow as a 4 inch snow.


----------



## qualitycut

My vrac might not be far off.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2103277 said:


> Trying to burn up your pile?


Ya I think so. I'm probably good till next February on my walk


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2103281 said:


> Tire tracks clear it a little... salt should do the rest


Guess I'll call guys off then. I salted this morning so shouldn't have to much on my lots


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2103279 said:


> Im heading out between periods
> Hockey


I'm waiting till after the game. Plus my underwear won't be dry till then


----------



## Drakeslayer

Long and Skinny snowflakes at our shop


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;2103298 said:


> Long and Skinny snowflakes at our shop


French fries.......


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2103296 said:


> I'm waiting till after the game. Plus my underwear won't be dry till then


Trying to keep my sleep schedule somewhat in order


----------



## Camden

I'd say we finished with right around 7". It didn't stop snowing until 6 tonight. My guys are finishing up since I wanted to come home and see my daughter before she went to bed. I'm going to head back out after the Wild game just to make sure we hit everything. What an expected event!


----------



## skorum03

5/8" on the non salted areas. Won't take much more to have to plow the 1" spots.


----------



## Bill1090

1.75" down here.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2103304 said:


> I'd say we finished with right around 7". It didn't stop snowing until 6 tonight. My guys are finishing up since I wanted to come home and see my daughter before she went to bed. I'm going to head back out after the Wild game just to make sure we hit everything. What an expected event!


Dude... that's awesome


----------



## qualitycut

.5 ish......


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;2103304 said:


> I'd say we finished with right around 7". It didn't stop snowing until 6 tonight. My guys are finishing up since I wanted to come home and see my daughter before she went to bed. I'm going to head back out after the Wild game just to make sure we hit everything. What an expected event!


Lucky...!!!!!


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;2103253 said:


> Differential mount was broke on my 05 Chevy to. I guess it's common in Chevys. From all the shops I talked to anyway


This was me, i will admit it. We push our trucks hard, and i have had this one for 10 years and done things with this truck it was never ment to do.......


----------



## qualitycut

Cars in the ditch all over geez

Then 1 in ditch on the clover lead and 4 cars stopped out by the car. Good way to get dead


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2103301 said:


> French fries.......


That white parking lot is the one you need to pave!!!


----------



## banonea

We got nothing more than a Dusting here.


----------



## skorum03

I'm heading out at 10 to see what I need to do.


----------



## qualitycut

Was hoping for 1 inch of snow at least.


----------



## Greenery

Camden;2103304 said:


> I'd say we finished with right around 7". It didn't stop snowing until 6 tonight. My guys are finishing up since I wanted to come home and see my daughter before she went to bed. I'm going to head back out after the Wild game just to make sure we hit everything. What an expected event!


Nice, do you guys have a pretty decent snowpack up there?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

We got 3/8" of an inch


----------



## qualitycut

Goal......!!!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

3/16" here in a drift. My driveway and the three neighbors drives I salt are all black


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;2103316 said:


> That white parking lot is the one you need to pave!!!


I thought of that when I saw the picture. Maybe this year!



qualitycut;2103322 said:


> Was hoping for 1 inch of snow at least.


Stop lying.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Waiting 20 more minutes until this brass is done then headed out to......salt?


----------



## skorum03

Stuff keeps filling in on the western edge of the cities


----------



## Camden

Greenery;2103324 said:


> Nice, do you guys have a pretty decent snowpack up there?


No, not really. I'm seeing more and more sleds in the ditch but I think people are pretty desperate to get out. We could definitely use a few more days like today.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2103337 said:


> I thought of that when I saw the picture.  Maybe this year!
> 
> Stop lying.


Im not. All per time about 4 hours worth of work and highest paying accounts

Oh and no shoveling


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Accuweather still says an inch or two for today into tonight


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;2103339 said:


> Stuff keeps filling in on the western edge of the cities


Wouldn't worry about the light blue. Greens weren't even impressive


----------



## qualitycut

Wow.......


----------



## SSS Inc.

What the hell.


----------



## qualitycut

Up to .6 .....


----------



## Camden

So the Wild are inventing new ways to lose now? I thought that was the Vikings job?


----------



## Ranger620

Now they will loose in overtime. Book it. Their frustrated and Arizona is turning on the heat.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2103352 said:


> Now they will loose in overtime. Book it. Their frustrated and Arizona is turning on the heat.


Yup never fails.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Waived OFF!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

No Goallllllllllllll


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;2103358 said:


> No Goallllllllllllll


Lucky. They still loose


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2103351 said:


> So the Wild are inventing new ways to lose now? I thought that was the Vikings job?


Sad thing is that shot was going wide......


----------



## SSS Inc.

So far this looks like my girls team shoot out.


----------



## qualitycut

Im rioting. .....


----------



## Ranger620

Off the post to loose. Talk about salt in the wound


----------



## Doughboy12

Hey-zus-H-cripes.......


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2103365 said:


> Im rioting. .....


Let's plow the doors shut at the excel.

If we ever get enough snow


----------



## Greenery

Unbelievable


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone with anything close to an inch?? Looks like 1/4" +/- in the NE metro.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2103368 said:


> Let's plow the doors shut at the excel.
> 
> If we ever get enough snow


You'd have to plow from your house all the way down there to get enough!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2103370 said:


> Anyone with anything close to an inch?? Looks like 1/4" +/- in the NE metro.


.6-.7 here


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2103370 said:


> Anyone with anything close to an inch?? Looks like 1/4" +/- in the NE metro.


Some Jeremy guy said he drove the east metro with only a 1/4" on NWS earlier.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Starting to drift at the house as the winds are picking up. Hopefully it doesn't drift too bad or I'll have to do a full run, which at this point, what's the point?


----------



## qualitycut

Wonder if any will melt tomorrow


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2103374 said:


> Starting to drift at the house as the winds are picking up. Hopefully it doesn't drift too bad or I'll have to do a full run, which at this point, what's the point?


With only a 1/4 in?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2103373 said:


> Some Jeremy guy said he drove the east metro with only a 1/4" on NWS earlier.


Same guy got the same report in the NE metro about 1/2 hour ago.


----------



## TKLAWN

Drakeslayer;2103373 said:


> Some Jeremy guy said he drove the east metro with only a 1/4" on NWS earlier.


Haha!!

That guy gets around.


----------



## qualitycut

.7ish hmmmmmmm what to do


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2103381 said:


> .7ish hmmmmmmm what to do


Id do it if it was me.

No way they *****.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2103376 said:


> With only a 1/4 in?


It's blowing old snow around too. Just thinking of townhomes and how a set I have loves to drift. As of now, I'm planning on a couple parking lots, a town home and about a half dozen drives and deal with rest as they call, if they call that is


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2103381 said:


> .7ish hmmmmmmm what to do


Go for it. I have less than half inch as of an hour ago. It's stopped snowing as well


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2103383 said:


> Id do it if it was me.
> 
> No way they *****.


I dont think its that much just noticed its blowing off the roof. Buddy said hes out salting and only abouta half in


----------



## qualitycut

And driver 5 miles north of me just said .5


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2103371 said:


> You'd have to plow from your house all the way down there to get enough!


Not if you use a blizzard or wideout......we carry more.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2103393 said:


> Not if you use a blizzard or wideout......we carry more.


Haha!!!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Put plow on 1st lot .5 doi g drivelane cause it never melts then when he asks how many times I plowed this month i can count it  and will take about 5 minutes. Plus the girls walking out of the bar next store are worth it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

More reports of 1/4" up here.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2103370 said:


> Anyone with anything close to an inch?? Looks like 1/4" +/- in the NE metro.


Less NW metro...


----------



## qualitycut

Rain this weekend?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2103137 said:


> Mn DOT is leaving a trail of salt down hwy 7. They should turn the spinner on.


Did it have one of those drop chute things? Wonder if they work?


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2103406 said:


> Did it have one of those drop chute things? Wonder if they work?


The mud flap looking thing behind the spinner?


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2103222 said:


> I think I just spit my drink out... haha


I know right? Can't even stock a single thing for a plow but they have stock those


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;2103407 said:


> The mud flap looking thing behind the spinner?


No it's more of a u shaped thing that drops on the centerline


----------



## CityGuy

Blowing and drifting nw end of county


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2103409 said:


> No it's more of a u shaped thing that drops on the centerline


Oh, never seen one of them


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;2103411 said:


> Oh, never seen one of them


Kinda looks like a chute like on a concrete truck. Sits under/around spinner and drops a line down the yellow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2103381 said:


> .7ish hmmmmmmm what to do


I'd be on it


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2103408 said:


> I know right? Can't even stock a single thing for a plow but they have stock those


Exactly!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2103411 said:


> Oh, never seen one of them


I'm sure you have.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2103413 said:


> I'd be on it


Yea that was only in my driveway. After venturing out only about .5


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2103408 said:


> I know right? Can't even stock a single thing for a plow but they have stock those


And cash only or check no cards. I only go there if I absolutely have to. 
I see formula one is selling snow ex haven't looked to see if they stock any parts yet


----------



## NorthernProServ

Ranger620;2103417 said:


> And cash only or check no cards. I only go there if I absolutely have to.
> I see formula one is selling snow ex haven't looked to see if they stock any parts yet


I hate that place


----------



## NorthernProServ

Got some drift action going on.


----------



## NorthernProServ

A lot we do in Brooklyn Center, we plow, salt the parking lot, only shovel the sidewalks.

Sidewalks were pure ice, now you think they would have called today for a little salt. :/


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2103425 said:


>


Someone's busy...


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;2103425 said:


>


Is that your buy in?


----------



## Greenery

Half inch in EP. Some sidewalks are drifted up to 2 inches..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Serious action at the 3/6 kill game. I made $100 once was all said and done, but every other pot was $150 preflop. Sucked though, 1/2 the table was fishing on the river and 1/2 the time they'd catch the card.

One drunk guy called down capped bets to the river and caught his 9 for trips for a $700+ pot. Crazy. Usually you just sit there and grind away.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2103430 said:


> Serious action at the 3/6 kill game. I made $100 once was all said and done, but every other pot was $150 preflop. Sucked though, 1/2 the table was fishing on the river and 1/2 the time they'd catch the card.
> 
> One drunk guy called down capped bets to the river and caught his 9 for trips for a $700+ pot. Crazy. Usually you just sit there and grind away.


No it wasnt me before anyone says anything


----------



## Camden

After the Wild game I told one of my guys that we'd head out and do some cleanup work. He fires up the F350 and I sent him one way while I went the other way. 5 minutes later I get a call from him saying that the truck doesn't go into reverse. Lovely. I'm debating on whether or not to even fix it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

A guy can plow this in 2wd drive even.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Sure got quiet


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2103440 said:


> Sure got quiet


Cause it's such a nice night
Everyone is just out and about, cruising with the window down, arm out the window, wind whipping through the hair.

Either that, or looking for an open White Castle.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Sneaky trooper is sitting blacked out on the bridge median on 36/Dale


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;2103443 said:


> Cause it's such a nice night
> Everyone is just out and about, cruising with the window down, arm out the window, wind whipping through the hair.
> 
> Either that, or looking for an open White Castle.


Was thinking about some whiteys


----------



## Ranger620

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2103440 said:


> Sure got quiet


 I'm still here. Still salting. 4 more to go. Waiting for a guy to finish cleaning up


----------



## Ranger620

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2103445 said:


> Was thinking about some whiteys


 No I'm going to have to stop


----------



## NorthernProServ

MnDOT Unveils New Snowplow Simulator

http://kstp.com/news/stories/s4027752.shtml?cat=1

Some of them graphics look like it would be 2001, not 2016. I'm sure it cost 500k to.


----------



## NorthernProServ

THERE STILL REMAINS UNCERTAINTY ON A POTENT STORM SYSTEM THAT IS
EXPECTED TO DEVELOP IN THE PLAINS EARLY NEXT WEEK. THE
UNCERTAINTIES ARE TIMING AND PLACEMENT OF THE SFC/UPPER LEVEL
FEATURES. HOWEVER...THE LIKELIHOOD OF A POTENT STORM SYSTEM IS
INCREASING DUE TO SEVERAL MODEL RUNS DEPICTING THE CHANGE
AND ASSOCIATED LONG WAVE TROUGH EXPECTED.

We can only hope


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;2103447 said:


> No I'm going to have to stop


I'm headed to the one in Forest Lake.


----------



## Greenery

You guys and your white castle.... the closest one is at least 30 minutes round trip away from my route......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;2103451 said:


> You guys and your white castle.... the closest one is at least 30 minutes round trip away from my route......


And???? Not sure what the issue is there......


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

NorthernProServ;2103448 said:


> MnDOT Unveils New Snowplow Simulator
> 
> http://kstp.com/news/stories/s4027752.shtml?cat=1
> 
> Some of them graphics look like it would be 2001, not 2016. I'm sure it cost 500k to.


Well they probably started it in 2001


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

There's a guy plowing here in Forest Lake. He gets to the end of the push, and there's no snow pile.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;2103450 said:


> I'm headed to the one in Forest Lake.


In the drive through in Blaine


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;2103456 said:


> There's a guy plowing here in Forest Lake. He gets to the end of the push, and there's no snow pile.


Must be related to the guy in the loader with a pusher doing HarMar. Probably a 400' push and you could have filled a wheelbarrow


----------



## Ranger620

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2103457 said:


> In the drive through in Blaine


In Anoka but headed to Ramsey then rogers. Not sure I wanna drive back down to maple grove


----------



## IDST

Wish I had a kwik trip closer. Could use done good coffee. Super American always taste so burnt


----------



## Ranger620

So I have rules I give my guys. 
Rule #1. Never shut the truck off till your done got the day. 
I've always done that incase the truck won't start again your not down a truck. I've had a few starters go in the middle of a storm among a few other things. 
Bil just calls. Hey truck won't start. Ok what happened. Tow light was blinking also I thought if I **** it off it would quit. Well it quit cause now it won't start. Some days


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;2103467 said:


> So I have rules I give my guys.
> Rule #1. Never shut the truck off till your done got the day.
> I've always done that incase the truck won't start again your not down a truck. I've had a few starters go in the middle of a storm among a few other things.
> Bil just calls. Hey truck won't start. Ok what happened. Tow light was blinking also I thought if I **** it off it would quit. Well it quit cause now it won't start. Some days


You sound tired


----------



## snowman55

hey mower might want to look outside.


----------



## Bill1090

Roads here are glare ice under the snow. Almost hit the ditch a few times..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;2103476 said:


> hey mower might want to look outside.


Not worried......

Nice weather though.....

I hate this job.

Good.luck to the Stillwater/Hudson/Woodbury guys though.

Sure looks like a quick inch for them.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2103487 said:


> Not worried......
> 
> Nice weather though.....
> 
> I hate this job.
> 
> Good.luck to the Stillwater/Hudson/Woodbury guys though.
> 
> Sure looks like a quick inch for them.


Oh, nice f'n forecasting too.


----------



## Ranger620

jimslawnsnow;2103475 said:


> You sound tired


I am but more pissed he shut the truck off. Little wire on the starters not getting power. Got it started figure it out another day. Time for a nap


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2103491 said:


> Oh, nice f'n forecasting too.


Ya Nws says scattered flurries. Looking at radar that looks a little more organized than scattered


----------



## redneckwheelman

I think I've picked up an inch in North branch from this little snow this morning so far, some big fluffy flakes


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Still at 1/2" in Forest Lake after this morning's snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

redneckwheelman;2103501 said:


> I think I've picked up an inch in North branch from this little snow this morning so far, some big fluffy flakes


Might want to measure that. Not as much as you think.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2103491 said:


> Oh, nice f'n forecasting too.


Somebody's salty today!


----------



## redneckwheelman

Just did have an inch and a half on my truck had a slight dusting on it before this snow developed this morning. 1 and a half in my driveway too


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We're gonna have more snow this morning than yesterday, and we're not supposed to have snow today.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2103459 said:


> Must be related to the guy in the loader with a pusher doing HarMar. Probably a 400' push and you could have filled a wheelbarrow


That's ridiculous... I didn't waste the cutting edge anywhere... Just a waste of time and money


----------



## redneckwheelman

LwnmwrMan22;2103517 said:


> We're gonna have more snow this morning than yesterday, and we're not supposed to have snow today.


 Haha right before like 430 this morning it was like a 20% chance and once it started snowing they bumped it up to 60 then 70% for the morning on my weather channel app


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ;2103448 said:


> MnDOT Unveils New Snowplow Simulator
> 
> http://kstp.com/news/stories/s4027752.shtml?cat=1
> 
> Some of them graphics look like it would be 2001, not 2016. I'm sure it cost 500k to.


Been there, done that. Total waste of time. Nothing like the real thing.


----------



## djagusch

St paul under a inch?


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;2103477 said:


> Roads here are glare ice under the snow. Almost hit the ditch a few times..


It's a tough situation to be in. Salting in open areas actually makes things worse. Wind blows snow across road, snow hits salt and creats drifts.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

2" in Chisago City / Lindstrom. 

F'n forecasters.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2103503 said:


> Might want to measure that. Not as much as you think.


It's the lack of snow... playing tricks on us!

Just started here... not much coming down


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;2103537 said:


> It's a tough situation to be in. Salting in open areas actually makes things worse. Wind blows snow across road, snow hits salt and creats drifts.


We had freezing rain yeaterday. They didn't put enough salt down.

And I need more weight in the back of the truck.


----------



## redneckwheelman

Anyone have an update of snow around anoka


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2103539 said:


> 2" in Chisago City / Lindstrom.
> 
> F'n forecasters.


Wow.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

redneckwheelman;2103549 said:


> Anyone have an update of snow around anoka


And **** Rapids please?

Barely a trace here, still falling though


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We're pushing 3".


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Sun is out down here


----------



## jimslawnsnow

People still park on the dirty side of lots. Everyone is plowing like we got 10"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Second biggest snowfall of the year, wasn't even in the forecast 5 hours ago. And they're trying to predict what is going to happen early next week??????


----------



## CityGuy

Looking for input. Is Pandora and Iheart free? Is one better than the other?


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2103581 said:


> Looking for input. Is Pandora and Iheart free? Is one better than the other?


Pandora is free or pay to remove ads.
iHeart is free...not sure about ads or pay. Never use it.


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;2103582 said:


> Pandora is free or pay to remove ads.
> iHeart is free...not sure about ads or pay. Never use it.


So Pandora is just like the radio with commercials every few minutes.


----------



## qualitycut

Any totals in Woodbury Oakdale?


----------



## djagusch

cbservicesllc;2103550 said:


> Wow.......


It's more of a wtf!


----------



## qualitycut

F'ing lwnmmrman. Made me drive to Oakdale for nothing


----------



## mnlefty

CityGuy;2103588 said:


> So Pandora is just like the radio with commercials every few minutes.


Think more along the lines of youtube ads. Pandora ads don't come on for minutes at a time... 15-30 seconds every handful of songs. No idea about iheart, only use that for streaming actual radio, mostly kfan.


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;2103601 said:


> F'ing lwnmmrman. Made me drive to Oakdale for nothing


Since your out why don't you see how much snow is around 94 and 61 intersection? Thanks


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;2103604 said:


> Since your out why don't you see how much snow is around 94 and 61 intersection? Thanks


Was less than 1 inch in oakdale 10th and 494


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2103607 said:


> Was less than 1 inch in oakdale 10th and 494


Really???? Woulda swore the snow we have went straight there from looking at the radar.


----------



## qualitycut

Every and i mean every snow this year stopped then snowed again


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2103487 said:


> Not worried......
> 
> Nice weather though.....
> 
> I hate this job.
> 
> Good.luck to the Stillwater/Hudson/Woodbury guys though.
> 
> Sure looks like a quick inch for them.


I got everything done between 1:30 and 3:30. The slightly less than 1" we had didn't take much to move. Then went to bed and woke up at 7 and saw it was snowing, went outside and we had an additional 1/3"-1/2" from whatever popped up this morning. Glad thats all it was. 
Morning snow was really fluffy though


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;2103616 said:


> I got everything done between 1:30 and 3:30. The slightly less than 1" we had didn't take much to move. Then went to bed and woke up at 7 and saw it was snowing, went outside and we had an additional 1/3"-1/2" from whatever popped up this morning. Glad thats all it was.
> Morning snow was really fluffy though


See lwnr!!!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

cbservicesllc;2103551 said:


> And **** Rapids please?
> 
> Barely a trace here, still falling though


What a bunch of cafeing retards. We got more snow in three hours than we did all day yesterday when they forecasted 1-2". There was nothing in the forecast this morning. Have just shy of 1/2"

Edit yes I just woke up


----------



## IDST

LwnmwrMan22;2103578 said:


> Second biggest snowfall of the year, wasn't even in the forecast 5 hours ago. And they're trying to predict what is going to happen early next week??????


Need some help?


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2103588 said:


> So Pandora is just like the radio with commercials every few minutes.


Yes, but you pick (sort of) the songs you want to hear. 
Pick a band you like, and listen to them and related music/artists.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2103619 said:


> See lwnr!!!


And no phone calls yet.


----------



## skorum03

Doughboy12;2103627 said:


> Yes, but you pick (sort of) the songs you want to hear.
> Pick a band you like, and listen to them and related music/artists.


Pandora is way better than iHeart. iHeart is just radio stations from around the country that you can listen to online. Pandora lets you build a custom station and has way less advertising and commercials. Even on the free version.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2103588 said:


> So Pandora is just like the radio with commercials every few minutes.


Or milk music if you have Samsung. Or what bi do is pay like 30 a year and i get my xm radio on my phone


----------



## Doughboy12

mnlefty;2103602 said:


> Think more along the lines of youtube ads. Pandora ads don't come on for minutes at a time... 15-30 seconds every handful of songs. No idea about iheart, only use that for streaming actual radio, mostly kfan.


http://music-streaming-services.softwareinsider.com/compare/22-66/iHeart-Radio-vs-Pandora


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;2103629 said:


> And no phone calls yet.


Only account i got that way is 1.5 trigger anyway.

It will all melt this week.


----------



## qualitycut

I didnt get much more than a dusting here since last night.


----------



## qualitycut

Dough how much you get down there?


----------



## skorum03

What is this blob?


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2103639 said:


> Dough how much you get down there?


I haven't been out to measure and it was blowing around so much I'm not sure I would get a good reading. I shoveled the deck last night at 12:30 which had an inch. Almost all of that came off the roof. The driveway has bare spots or a coating in spots.


----------



## qualitycut

Someone on nws page in Woodbury must have measured in a drift they have 1.8 everything else around there is 1.0


----------



## Doughboy12

If this goes viral you will all be out of business....:laughing:





Edit: I'm laughing at the video, not you all going out of business.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2103646 said:


> I haven't been out to measure and it was blowing around so much I'm not sure I would get a good reading. I shoveled the deck last night at 12:30 which had an inch. Almost all of that came off the roof. The driveway has bare spots or a coating in spots.


K thats what i figured everything here is the same looks like a coating from the sbow blowing to the sides.


----------



## redneckwheelman

I have 2 inches of snow from this morning, the majority of it was from the first blob on the radar that developed early morning. Must of just had a snow globe in chisago county this morning. I might of had a 1/4 inch from last night before 5 am


----------



## skorum03

Places that were clear at 3 this morning now are a mess again.


----------



## qualitycut

Now im debating plowing a few 1 inch accounts but they are probably all blown away now


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2103661 said:


> Now im debating plowing a few 1 inch accounts but they are probably all blown away now


Aren't you the one who always yells at everyone for that? 
Stop giving away service.

Oh, and raise your prices.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;2103631 said:


> Pandora is way better than iHeart. iHeart is just radio stations from around the country that you can listen to online. Pandora lets you build a custom station and has way less advertising and commercials. Even on the free version.


IHeart lets you build your own station too.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2103665 said:


> Aren't you the one who always yells at everyone for that?
> Stop giving away service.
> 
> Oh, and raise your prices.


Well there are a few places that probably have an inch and are per time so wouldn't be giving away anything


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2103578 said:


> Second biggest snowfall of the year, wasn't even in the forecast 5 hours ago. And they're trying to predict what is going to happen early next week??????


Wow... that's insane!


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2103672 said:


> Well there are a few places that probably have an inch and are per time so wouldn't be giving away anything


Just razzing you....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jagext;2103624 said:


> Need some help?


We're good. The maintenance guys got ahead with the salt and a couple of the schools stayed melted or are melting down. I'm in Wyoming now, and there's about a 1/2".


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2103668 said:


> IHeart lets you build your own station too.


Didn't know that. Obviously


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2103675 said:


> Wow... that's insane!


Your kinda turned on huh?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2103677 said:


> We're good. The maintenance guys got ahead with the salt and a couple of the schools stayed melted or are melting down. I'm in Wyoming now, and there's about a 1/2".


That's good at least... I would have been having a stroke...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2103695 said:


> That's good at least... I would have been having a stroke...


Actually, it was somewhat good timing. The custodians at each school get there at 5. I talked to a couple of them. They had cleared the 1/4" we had last night.

Then they all saw and said the same thing we did over here...."wtf!?!??!?!+?"

So at least they saw it too.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Funny. The sun has been out most of the day. Every one had me cloudy all day. It's melting on treated areas. Nothing on untreated areas


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Oh and the city plowed everything on a 3/8" snowfall. Wtf?


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2103719 said:


> Oh and the city plowed everything on a 3/8" snowfall. Wtf?


Better get out there and "open up" drives. :laughing:


----------



## beanz27

jimslawnsnow;2103719 said:


> Oh and the city plowed everything on a 3/8" snowfall. Wtf?


My city did frontage roads yesterday, no side streets or main roads, with about 3/8" also.


----------



## mnlefty

Ended with just a hair over an inch total here. Top 1/2 was see through fluff from this morning's "flurries". The little skim left behind after shoveling is melting off untreated surfaces. Odd how fluffy the snow was given air and surface temps.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

mnlefty;2103739 said:


> Ended with just a hair over an inch total here. Top 1/2 was see through fluff from this morning's "flurries". The little skim left behind after shoveling is melting off untreated surfaces. Odd how fluffy the snow was given air and surface temps.


We were talking about that earlier. It was a 20-22:1+ snow, yet it was 23 degrees out.

Forest Lake is just at an inch. 1/2 of the lots are melted. Not sure what I'll do this afternoon.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2103745 said:


> We were talking about that earlier. It was a 20-22:1+ snow, yet it was 23 degrees out.
> 
> Forest Lake is just at an inch. 1/2 of the lots are melted. Not sure what I'll do this afternoon.


Wait until stuff closes tonight and see what didn't melt.


----------



## qualitycut

Everything's melting here even the sidewalks.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2103745 said:


> We were talking about that earlier. It was a 20-22:1+ snow, yet it was 23 degrees out.
> 
> Forest Lake is just at an inch. 1/2 of the lots are melted. Not sure what I'll do this afternoon.


Tell people your trying to lower your carbon footprint and you are going to let mother nature melt what she dealt out. Tell them bernie told you to


----------



## CityGuy

So now the locals are talking about a freezing mist/rain/sleet tomorrow around lunch? 
Where did that come from?


----------



## CityGuy

Good melting going on. Have to watch for refreeze tonight.


----------



## Doughboy12

Snowing again.......wtf???










If you can call it that...minimal flakes.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

County has been by half dozen times. Pavment is wet. Must want to get rid of cutting edges


----------



## Bill1090

I've picked up a good 1/2" since 8am. What a bunch of idiots!


----------



## Doughboy12

Pandora plays in the background...
iHeart does not...won't even play if you close the screen.


----------



## skorum03

Doughboy12;2103775 said:


> Pandora plays in the background...
> iHeart does not...won't even play if you close the screen.


Thats what happens with youtube too, somewhat annoying.


----------



## Doughboy12

skorum03;2103776 said:


> Thats what happens with youtube too, somewhat annoying.


I get it with YouTube...after all it is for video.

On the iPhone.....


----------



## skorum03

Doughboy12;2103777 said:


> I get it with YouTube...after all it is for video.
> 
> On the iPhone.....


I get it too, but what if you're on a road trip and you want to hear Tom Petty's greatest hits album and you don't have them in your iTunes, if you want to surf the web or text or anything else you have to pause the music, assuming you aren't driving. Or even if you are.


----------



## Greenery

Doughboy12;2103775 said:


> Pandora plays in the background...
> iHeart does not...won't even play if you close the screen.


Yes it does. Android


----------



## Doughboy12

Greenery;2103786 said:


> Yes it does. Android


See edit...... in the next post.


----------



## NorthernProServ

WOW, looks like a lot has happened this morning 

Next to nothing here, which is good. Woke up a hour ago, I would have freaked.


----------



## Camden

We have snow falling again and it needs to stop fast or else we're going to be back out tonight.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Yeah OK.................


----------



## cbservicesllc

skorum03;2103778 said:


> I get it too, but what if you're on a road trip and you want to hear Tom Petty's greatest hits album and you don't have them in your iTunes, if you want to surf the web or text or anything else you have to pause the music, assuming you aren't driving. Or even if you are.


"...last dance with Mary Jane, one more time to kill the pa-a-ain..."


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2103799 said:


> Yeah OK.................


Did you see their FB post with the line graph?

Model QPF spread of .01" to over 1"... :laughing:


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;2103801 said:


> "...last dance with Mary Jane, one more time to kill the pa-a-ain..."


I prefer Free Fallin'


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2103798 said:


> We have snow falling again and it needs to stop fast or else we're going to be back out tonight.


Wait what? Dont you want to go out?


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2103811 said:


> I prefer Free ballin'


Huh?!??!!!???


----------



## Camden

I don't need another rifle right now but how do I not buy one named Evil Roy?

https://www.henryrifles.com/rifles/henry-frontier-carbine-evil-roy-edition/


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2103815 said:


> Wait what? Dont you want to go out?


Not if it's just enough to do sidewalks. I stress just the same and I make way less.


----------



## snowman55

Doughboy12;2103665 said:


> Aren't you the one who always yells at everyone for that?
> Stop giving away service.
> 
> Easiest way to increase profit margin
> 
> Oh, and raise your prices.


Love it! happy homeowner gets it. Now just have to get the guys industry chanting this motto.

RAISE YOU PRICES!
RAISE YOU PRICES!
RAISE YOU PRICES!
RAISE YOU PRICES!
RAISE YOU PRICES!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2103811 said:


> I prefer Free Fallin'


Good tune, good tune... I was just going for the road trip vibe... haha


----------



## cbservicesllc

snowman55;2103831 said:


> Love it! happy homeowner gets it. Now just have to get the guys industry chanting this motto.
> 
> RAISE YOU PRICES!
> RAISE YOU PRICES!
> RAISE YOU PRICES!
> RAISE YOU PRICES!
> RAISE YOU PRICES!


Hey! I do every year! :realmad: :waving:


----------



## qualitycut

Im paying 120 a month i shouldn't have to shovel my own driveway. I kniw it's been a,weird winter but I hope you can come plow it. Doh k f'ing people. I was going to about double her Lawn price in the spring anyway. Now i wont feel bad avd maybe she cancels


----------



## Camden

snowman55;2103831 said:


> Love it! happy homeowner gets it. Now just have to get the guys industry chanting this motto.
> 
> RAISE YOU PRICES!
> RAISE YOU PRICES!
> RAISE YOU PRICES!
> RAISE YOU PRICES!
> RAISE YOU PRICES!


I actually found a way to do a few things cheaper this season and because of that I lowered my customer's prices.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2103850 said:


> I actually found a way to do a few things cheaper this season and because of that I lowered my customer's prices.


I think I just heard snowman's head explode...


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2103850 said:


> I actually found a way to do a few things cheaper this season and because of that I lowered my customer's prices.


I do it for free makes it less stressful when no money is involved.


----------



## cbservicesllc

WTF!! Snowing harder now than it has the last 2 days!!


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2103870 said:


> WTF!! Snowing harder now than it has the last 2 days!!


Same here, cafing weather!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2103870 said:


> WTF!! Snowing harder now than it has the last 2 days!!


:laughing:

:crying:

:laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2103879 said:


> :laughing:
> 
> :crying:
> 
> :laughing:


Or is it

:crying:

:laughing:

:crying:

I don't know anymore.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2103885 said:


> Or is it
> 
> :crying:
> 
> :laughing:
> 
> :crying:
> 
> I don't know anymore.


It's the other one for me... I don't have any "zero tolerance" so I don't care I guess... If no one calls it will all melt when it's 36 tomorrow... If they do call, it's payup


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I just sent two guys out to finish up the schools. doing some homework now. Gonna try to sleep for 5 hours and head out at 10 just to see what needs tidying up.

Alot of stuff, even where cars were parked, had melted down.


----------



## qualitycut

Cafe winter. That's all


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2103879 said:


> :laughing:
> 
> :crying:
> 
> :laughing:


Roads Turning white here


----------



## qualitycut

So we get another half inch. Then what do i do stupid.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2103903 said:


> So we get another half inch. Then what do i do stupid.


Go to work??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I wonder why there are times where there seems to be a dome around the cities???

And then right now, you look at the radar, the exact same area, is the only area that has snow???

Is it topographical?

It can't be the urban heat island. It's too big of an area.

Is it just like flakes, so in effect it's snowing in a much larger area, but the radar isn't strong enough to pick it up?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Snow globe in Arden Hills


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2103916 said:


> Go to work??


A lot melted today


----------



## Green Grass

It looks like a snow globe


----------



## qualitycut

I should be in snow but hardly flurries


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2103903 said:


> So we get another half inch. Then what do i do stupid.


This.... all these half inchers. Most drives probably have over an inch if they did not shovel and we have only been there like 2 or 3 times This winter so far I think. I'm surprised I have not gotten one email or phone call from a residential like you had gotten earlier about all these little snowfalls and no plowing.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2103939 said:


> This.... all these half inchers. Most drives probably have over an inch if they did not shovel and we have only been there like 2 or 3 times This winter so far I think. I'm surprised I have not gotten one email or phone call from a residential like you had gotten earlier about all these little snowfalls and no plowing.


This.......


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2103939 said:


> This.... all these half inchers. Most drives probably have over an inch if they did not shovel and we have only been there like 2 or 3 times This winter so far I think. I'm surprised I have not gotten one email or phone call from a residential like you had gotten earlier about all these little snowfalls and no plowing.


Yea the only ones i get them from are the ones with the longer drives that never shovel. Most others they are shoveled. I just tell people with the longer drives to call if it gets bad. I just explain we dont know who shovels thier own and who doesnt


----------



## qualitycut

I ended up doing the one who called there was 2 inches somehow long concrete drive. If it was blacktop wouldnt have been. Then i think the house a couple down we plow seen me but she has a smaller drive and shovels. Waiting for her to call lol


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;2103861 said:


> I think I just heard snowman's head explode...


LOL - Mission accomplished.



qualitycut;2103863 said:


> I do it for free makes it less stressful when no money is involved.


Never thought of that.



cbservicesllc;2103870 said:


> WTF!! Snowing harder now than it has the last 2 days!!


Yep, it was really coming down a little while ago. It didn't last long enough to accumulate.


----------



## qualitycut

I got all nervous when cbservicesllc said was snowing hardest its been but then remembered they had a dusting out there. Still snowing out there?


----------



## qualitycut

Lwnmmrman you should go to d spot for dinner and then let me know how much snow is that way.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Cotton balls are falling here


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

cbservicesllc;2103870 said:


> WTF!! Snowing harder now than it has the last 2 days!!


Here too Wtf


----------



## qualitycut

Snowing harder now. Sweet.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2103957 said:


> I got all nervous when cbservicesllc said was snowing hardest its been but then remembered they had a dusting out there. Still snowing out there?


Pretty much done... basically re-covered everything...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yeah, you guys don't have near the green blob we did this morning.


----------



## qualitycut

It will melt tomorrow. Hopefully


----------



## TKLAWN

Picked up about 1/2 inch in 20 minutes, still snowing.


----------



## Greenery

You guys are getting snow? I haven't seen any snow today.


----------



## qualitycut

Whos getting crap talked about them? And who needs timbrens?


----------



## Doughboy12

All the driving around Lwnmwrman does you think he could run down and do spot checks on all your stuff Q....:waving:


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2103983 said:


> Whos getting crap talked about them? And who needs timbrens?


No dents = not Lwnmwrman


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2103983 said:


> Whos getting crap talked about them? And who needs timbrens?


That's not me but I was talking timberens


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2103983 said:


> And who needs timbrens?





Ranger620;2103200 said:


> Going on a search for timberens. Anyone got a site they like??


That guy does......^^^^

Cafe...just took too long to dig it up


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;2103988 said:


> That's not me but I was talking timberens


Did you notice there are two plow trucks in that picture???
Guessing the second truck is the guy posting...and has a topper on his plow truck...


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;2103995 said:


> Did you notice there are two plow trucks in that picture???
> Guessing the second truck is the guy posting...and has a topper on his plow truck...


I didn't notice that from my phone till you said something. I have a topper on a white ford but not a 4 door Still not me


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

qualitycut;2103983 said:


> Whos getting crap talked about them? And who needs timbrens?


That's awesome! I regularly am asked to "plow" the slop. Being fairly new to plowing, I wasn't sure if that was status quo or just un-informed owners. I have tried to talk them out of it, but in the end, the customer is always right! I'll admit it, although that is not me in the picture, I will certainly plow nothing if the customer is willing to pay. All. Day. Long.


----------



## snowman55

Camden;2103950 said:


> LOL - Mission accomplished.
> 
> Dead to me


----------



## snowman55

Camden;2103950 said:


> LOL - Mission accomplished.
> 
> Coach , your Dead to me


----------



## banonea

Camden;2103433 said:


> After the Wild game I told one of my guys that we'd head out and do some cleanup work. He fires up the F350 and I sent him one way while I went the other way. 5 minutes later I get a call from him saying that the truck doesn't go into reverse. Lovely. I'm debating on whether or not to even fix it.


I had that feeling yesterday with my HD. Love the truck but think it may be getting time to retire it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2103983 said:


> Whos getting crap talked about them? And who needs timbrens?


I'll be honest, I had to try to figure out where they took a pic of me.

Then I remembered I have my spreader on, but after about 3 minutes.

Decided I'm staying home. Sending out a different guy to finish the cleanup.


----------



## cbservicesllc

GFS really brought that Low for next week North


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;2103850 said:


> I actually found a way to do a few things cheaper this season and because of that I lowered my customer's prices.


Why would you? Isn't that how we make better profit by doing the job better and faster.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ironwood-Mn;2104008 said:


> That's awesome! I regularly am asked to "plow" the slop. Being fairly new to plowing, I wasn't sure if that was status quo or just un-informed owners. I have tried to talk them out of it, but in the end, the customer is always right! I'll admit it, although that is not me in the picture, I will certainly plow nothing if the customer is willing to pay. All. Day. Long.


This!!!!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

snowman55;2104013 said:


> Coach , your Dead to me


Hahahahaha


----------



## banonea

What is this bigger system they are calling for on Tuesday next week?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2104029 said:


> What is this bigger system they are calling for on Tuesday next week?


18" for rochester, 24" for lwnmwrman 36" for quality.

Hahahahahahaha


----------



## snowman55

banonea;2104029 said:


> What is this bigger system they are calling for on Tuesday next week?


Ban I thought you knew better. Same bs they have spouted for 2 years " big snow next week"


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2104040 said:


> 18" for rochester, 24" for lwnmwrman 36" for quality.
> 
> Hahahahahahaha


Good thing I'm going out to do push back tonight and moving snow piles.... Time to make some room.


----------



## banonea

snowman55;2104044 said:


> Ban I thought you knew better. Same bs they have spouted for 2 years " big snow next week"


I know I should, but with the breakdowns that I've had this year everything makes my butt pucker....


----------



## Drakeslayer

cbservicesllc;2104020 said:


> GFS really brought that Low for next week North


I think Unit said a while back that there was a chance of a decent storm coming next week.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2104020 said:


> GFS really brought that Low for next week North


Haven't you learned not ti look a week out?


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2104046 said:


> Good thing I'm going out to do push back tonight and moving snow piles.... Time to make some room.


Make room? Hasnt even snowed. Unless your getting paid?


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2104040 said:


> 18" for rochester, 24" for lwnmwrman 36" for quality.
> 
> Hahahahahahaha


You forgot me with 0... :crying:


----------



## cbservicesllc

snowman55;2104044 said:


> Ban I thought you knew better. Same bs they have spouted for 2 years " big snow next week"


Ain't that the truth...


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2104018 said:


> I'll be honest, I had to try to figure out where they took a pic of me.
> 
> Then I remembered I have my spreader on, but after about 3 minutes.
> 
> Decided I'm staying home. Sending out a different guy to finish the cleanup.


Lol i thought ot was you at first until o seen the windiw vents. Even looked to see where the guy was from who posted it


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2104062 said:


> I think Unit said a while back that there was a chance of a decent storm coming next week.


See Qualtity, the man said so! Thumbs Up


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2104066 said:


> Make room? Hasnt even snowed. Unless your getting paid?


Call me nervous, but when Randy Brock on KTTC starts talking about a storm a week out
I plan ahead. Also, I got some plies i need to move and the ground is solid enough to drive on the grass......

Got flurries here right now, nothing that I think's going to acumulated all. & I just paid a dollar 96 Ford diesel in the skid loader.... I might have to think about start to buy diesel truck


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2104029 said:


> What is this bigger system they are calling for on Tuesday next week?


Has there been a Monday/Tuesday they haven't had some sort of MAJOR storm a week out this year?


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2104086 said:


> Got flurries here right now, nothing that I think's going to acumulated all. & I just paid a dollar 96 Ford diesel in the skid loader.... I might have to think about start to buy diesel truck


Now your sounding like Quality....:laughing:


----------



## Camden

snowman55;2104013 said:


> LOL - Mission accomplished.
> 
> Coach , your Dead to me


Hahaha!



Green Grass;2104021 said:


> Why would you? Isn't that how we make better profit by doing the job better and faster.


I was just joking when I wrote that. I just wanted to give Snowman55 a heart attack. Looks like it worked!


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;2104086 said:


> Call me nervous, but when Randy Brock on KTTC starts talking about a storm a week out
> I plan ahead. Also, I got some plies i need to move and the ground is solid enough to drive on the grass......
> 
> Got flurries here right now, nothing that I think's going to acumulated all. & I just paid a dollar 96 Ford diesel in the skid loader.... I might have to think about start to buy diesel truck


$1.78 I paid on sunday


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;2104097 said:


> Hahaha!
> 
> I was just joking when I wrote that. I just wanted to give Snowman55 a heart attack. Looks like it worked!


I figured that you where better than that.


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2104020 said:


> GFS really brought that Low for next week North


Rain........


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2104110 said:


> Rain........


Lmao!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2104110 said:


> Rain........


No no no no no no... I'm talking the TUESDAY Low...


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2104120 said:


> No no no no no no... I'm talking the TUESDAY Low...


Thought you said gfs pushes it further north

The further it goes north, so goes the southerlies


----------



## skorum03

cbservicesllc;2104120 said:


> No no no no no no... I'm talking the TUESDAY Low...


Meteogram shows 15" of snow. Being a week out, its a lock, right?


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;2104123 said:


> Meteogram shows 15" of snow. Being a week out, its a lock, right?


If i learned 1 thing all year that a forsure


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2104121 said:


> Thought you said gfs pushes it further north
> 
> The further it goes north, so goes the southerlies


Well, that does not sound encouraging...

You know better than I do... but we're still on the North side of the low in that 18z run... Like a Dubuque to Green Bay line for the Low...

Wouldn't that be all snow? 

(excuse my incompetence)

Edit: And YES I know it's a week out and one run of one model... Thumbs Up


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;2104123 said:


> Meteogram shows 15" of snow. Being a week out, its a lock, right?


At 600 pm I had 4" at high end


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

cbservicesllc;2104067 said:


> You forgot me with 0... :crying:


You'll get .6"


----------



## IDST

Any of you watch the curse of oak island?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## IDST

LwnmwrMan22;2104155 said:


>


Nice! I want a real storm this year


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ian mentioned nothing of the impending doom next week.

He did mention this is the first weekend of polar plunges.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drama said he "seldom uses a green dot" but he is using one for the morning commute tomorrow.



That would basically be an admission he's always promoting drama, right?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jagext;2104157 said:


> Nice! I want a real storm this year


Well, it WOULD get me over my 30" mark, I guess.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2104155 said:


>


Old news man


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I haven't slept yet. So friggin tired now I can't sleep. Been laying in bed since about 6:30.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2104161 said:


> Old news man


It was just for those that haven't seen it.

Or were you calling ME old??


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2104162 said:


> I haven't slept yet. So friggin tired now I can't sleep. Been laying in bed since about 6:30.


This is the problem I'm having. Tried to sleep this morning got woke up. Tried for a nap this afternoon no go got woke up. Now I'm wide awake


----------



## jimslawnsnow

jagext;2104154 said:


> Any of you watch the curse of oak island?


Yes. Every episode


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drama just said they were "tracking" a possible storm next week.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;2103850 said:


> I actually found a way to do a few things cheaper this season and because of that I lowered my customer's prices.


I see now that you are joking but I'm always finding ways to be more competitive. Guess I'm the idiot.



Drakeslayer;2104062 said:


> I think Unit said a while back that there was a chance of a decent storm coming next week.


I mentioned that the GFS had shown this several days ago. We all could see it if you looked a little further out. We're due to get it wrong by being too lite with the estimates one of these days.

Panhandle Hooker. I one Twins tickets with a storm like this two years ago.



jagext;2104154 said:


> Any of you watch the curse of oak island?


Great show!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2104155 said:


>


Little late to the party there boss... :salute:


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;2104175 said:


> I see now that you are joking but I'm always finding ways to be more competitive. Guess I'm the idiot.


No, I'm in the same boat but the difference is that it doesn't translate into lower prices for my clients. I just make a little more money.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2104158 said:


> Ian mentioned nothing of the impending doom next week.
> 
> He did mention this is the first weekend of polar plunges.


I figure the longer the locals don't mention it, the better chance we have... Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2104183 said:


> I figure the longer the locals don't mention it, the better chance we have... Thumbs Up


I think you need a cocktail buddy lol


----------



## Ranger620

I remember the days when a clipper system almost guranteed you 2" of snow. Now a clipper system gives us snow showers. 
Bell mentioned a big system next week but just says to watch it


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2104187 said:


> I think you need a cocktail buddy lol


Are you trying to lure him to your house


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2104202 said:


> Are you trying to lure him to your house


Ha! . .


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2104187 said:


> I think you need a cocktail buddy lol


You name the time and the bar... You're buyin!


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2104205 said:


> You name the time and the bar... You're buyin!


Kod 331 tomorrow. That might really get your mind of the weather lol


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2104205 said:


> You name the time and the bar... You're buyin!


I'm in. Nothing else to do till Tuesday's snowstorm


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2104183 said:


> I figure the longer the locals don't mention it, the better chance we have... Thumbs Up


That's what I was thinking, but it seems they are all mentioning it so the totals will drop. If they focus on it together the next few days it'll be a bust


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2104211 said:


> I'm in. Nothing else to do till Tuesday's snowstorm


No kidding.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;2104211 said:


> I'm in. Nothing else to do till Tuesday's snowshowers


I fixered for ya sir


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2104211 said:


> I'm in. Nothing else to do till Tuesday's snowstorm


Lwnmwrman can be are sober cab. Just make sure he doesn't have more than one cider beer. Maybe 2 if he has a big meal


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2104208 said:


> Kod 331 tomorrow. That might really get your mind of the weather lol


Damn it! Wish I didn't have a 5 PM meeting for the FD!


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2104212 said:


> That's what I was thinking, but it seems they are all mentioning it so the totals will drop. If they focus on it together the next few days it'll be a bust


Yeah I see that most of them made mention... We're screwed!


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2104220 said:


> Damn it! Wish I didn't have a 5 PM meeting for the FD!


Ha, sure you do. That are open till 2am lol


----------



## banonea

got 4 of my push backs done. go out tomorrow morning and move some snow at a couple locations then out tomorrow night to work on others. if nothing else, my lots will look good and customers feel there getting their moneys worth.......

In other news, not buying the shop across from my house, there are a few things I discovered with it I don't like, but I found a different one close. 3847sf for $927.00 a month plus $277.00 for taxes. It has a 1000sf bay for working on equipment and the rest is enclosed storage with a 12ft door & loading dock. plus parking out front. I can have all my trucks and lawn gear inside year round and a enclosed salt storage......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm on the way out the door. My guys couldn't finish the Sr. High. They stayed until 11 and one of the parking lots was still full of cars.



Plus my little tractor is sitting behind the school. They were trying to clear Firelands with it, and it quit running. Sounds like it's a fuel issue. Kinda sounds like it might be gelled up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2104254 said:


> I'm on the way out the door. My guys couldn't finish the Sr. High. They stayed until 11 and one of the parking lots was still full of cars.
> 
> Plus my little tractor is sitting behind the school. They were trying to clear Firelanes with it, and it quit running. Sounds like it's a fuel issue. Kinda sounds like it might be gelled up.


Little chilly out this morning. Tried some diesel 911 in the tank, didn't work. Gonna head back over once the sun is up. Gonna head back to bed for a while.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2104272 said:


> Little chilly out this morning. Tried some diesel 911 in the tank, didn't work. Gonna head back over once the sun is up. Gonna head back to bed for a while.


13° not really that cold for gelling.

Pull the fuel filter??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2104285 said:


> 13° not really that cold for gelling.
> 
> Pull the fuel filter??


That's what I'm gonna do once the sun is up. Wasn't in the best spot conducive to working on in the dark.


----------



## IDST

jimslawnsnow;2104165 said:


> Yes. Every episode


Up to date this year catching up on last year. I just want to know what's in the hole!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

After yesterday, this snow coming is a little too close.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Finally putting a chipotle in Rogers. Nice and close to home


----------



## qualitycut

Did it snow again last night? I swear i just heard a plow go by


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2104432 said:


> Did it snow again last night? I swear i just heard a plow go by


Burning up the budget


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2104420 said:


> After yesterday, this snow coming is a little too close.


Yeah what the heck... I just looked at the radar... Does look like it's turned up though...


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2104420 said:


> After yesterday, this snow coming is a little too close.


Yea it does.


----------



## qualitycut

And the high isnt till tonight


----------



## IDST

Polarismalibu;2104431 said:


> Finally putting a chipotle in Rogers. Nice and close to home


Nice and close so you can hit the crapper right away & not have to stop on the way home!


----------



## IDST

Any one know of a shop for rent. I've got too much stuff and need a place to work on equipment.


----------



## cbservicesllc

cbservicesllc;2104440 said:


> Yeah what the heck... I just looked at the radar... Does look like it's turned up though...


Also appears to be moving VERY quickly...


----------



## redneckwheelman

The weather channel app must be trying a new tactic. When it's not sapose to snow  it snows and vise versa.
Just bumped north branch to a 60% chance few minutes ago


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2104467 said:


> Also appears to be moving VERY quickly...


Quick bursts....


----------



## Bill1090

Hmm. Might be a nice day to buy a snowmobile.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;2104479 said:


> Hmm. Might be a nice day to buy a snowmobile.


What are ya looking at?


----------



## Polarismalibu

jagext;2104456 said:


> Nice and close so you can hit the crapper right away & not have to stop on the way home!


Yep going there for lunch now that I have talked about it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

redneckwheelman;2104474 said:


> The weather channel app must be trying a new tactic. When it's not sapose to snow it snows and vise versa.
> Just bumped north branch to a 60% chance few minutes ago


NWS has been at 90% since yesterday.


----------



## redneckwheelman

LwnmwrMan22;2104490 said:


> NWS has been at 90% since yesterday.


 Hmm when I looked this morning i was at 20%


----------



## SSS Inc.

I had nothing to do with this.....

http://www.fox9.com/news/82731465-story


----------



## SSS Inc.

And before I forget I like the Euro.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;2104507 said:


> I had nothing to do with this.....
> 
> http://www.fox9.com/news/82731465-story


 Well now that you brought it up I'm a bit skeptical


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2104512 said:


> And before I forget I like the Euro.


Yeah baby!!


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;2104484 said:


> What are ya looking at?


Either a 600 Cat or the 600 Indy. There's a place down by Madison that has a new 600 Indy for $6500. Seems like a good price.


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;2104512 said:


> And before I forget I like the Euro.


Bring it! The Euro got the storm in the east right last week.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2104519 said:


> Either a 600 Cat or the 600 Indy. There's a place down by Madison that has a new 600 Indy for $6500. Seems like a good price.


My buddy is selling a f7 withlik 3400 miles mint shape im debating on.


----------



## skorum03

I didn't even know there was a real chance for snow today. I could swear I was at 20% yesterday.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2104523 said:


> My buddy is selling a f7 withlik 3400 miles mint shape im debating on.


How much? You can get a new one with some good rebates right now.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2104507 said:


> I had nothing to do with this.....
> 
> http://www.fox9.com/news/82731465-story


Saw that last night....was going to ask...:waving:


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2104518 said:


> Yeah baby!!


THe Euro has been pretty steady. The GEM was south but is moving this way. I'm curious if the new gfs creeps back north now after its southward shift late yesterday.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2104507 said:


> I had nothing to do with this.....
> 
> http://www.fox9.com/news/82731465-story


I was starting to wonder about snowguy.


----------



## skorum03

Bill1090;2104525 said:


> How much? You can get a new one with some good rebates right now.


Had this been a heavy or even normal snow year I think I would have bought one. The 0% for 60 months polaris had was/is seriously tempting


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;2104531 said:


> I was starting to wonder about snowguy.


Good point. Hasn't been around lately.....hmmmm


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2104512 said:


> And before I forget I like the Euro.


Me too. Everything has been shifting south thos year


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like the NAM agrees with this morning's GFS for Sunday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2104538 said:


> Me too. Everything has been shifting south thos year


Hopefully not today's snow.

But will this be the new trend??? To NOT shift south?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2104544 said:


> Hopefully not today's snow.
> 
> But will this be the new trend??? To NOT shift south?


Dont look at novaks map then


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;2104512 said:


> And before I forget I like the Euro.


I'm With you on this one! Bring it. Timing looks cafe but with 12"+ who cares.



SSS Inc.;2104535 said:


> Good point. Hasn't been around lately.....hmmmm


Every city worker doing walks I see I slow down to check if it's him.



LwnmwrMan22;2104544 said:


> Hopefully not today's snow.
> 
> But will this be the new trend??? To NOT shift south?


I'm optimistic for next week. They have misforecasted every one on the high side. It's time they say 3-4 and we get 12.


----------



## ryde307

My Feb. VRAC is 21.3".


----------



## Drakeslayer

skorum03;2104532 said:


> Had this been a heavy or even normal snow year I think I would have bought one. The 0% for 60 months polaris had was/is seriously tempting


I did the 0 for 60 months and my payment is only $44 a month.


----------



## TKLAWN

ryde307;2104552 said:


> My Feb. VRAC is 21.3".


Oh boy, a monthly VRAC.

I like it!


----------



## Bill1090

Drakeslayer;2104555 said:


> I did the 0 for 60 months and my payment is only $44 a month.


What did you get?


----------



## SSS Inc.

GFS is moving up again.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks the bulk should stay north and the slightly heavier go south of the cities.

I'm headed back to tear into this tractor. 

Funny. First 3 hours using since the computer fried, it's down again .


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sure is cold out for it supposed to be mid to upper 30's.


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2104551 said:


> I'm With you on this one! Bring it. Timing looks cafe but with 12"+ who cares.
> 
> I'm optimistic for next week. They have misforecasted every one on the high side. It's time they say 3-4 and we get 12.


This!!!!!!


----------



## skorum03

Drakeslayer;2104555 said:


> I did the 0 for 60 months and my payment is only $44 a month.


how big was your down payment?


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2104567 said:


> Looks the bulk should stay north and the slightly heavier go south of the cities.
> 
> I'm headed back to tear into this tractor.
> 
> Funny. First 3 hours using since the computer fried, it's down again .


I think I'd get rid of that thing. Switch it up and try a Deere


----------



## TKLAWN

Ranger620;2104578 said:


> I think I'd get rid of that thing. Switch it up and try a Deere


I agree, maybe it fits in for lemon law?

VRAC for today 0.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Up to 6 inches of snow! We're comin! We're comin!


----------



## IDST

Just saw semi loses steer tire going down 169 driver hit the ditch but didnt crash


----------



## qualitycut

You guys are silly. Lets see what it says Monday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Suppose Kubota will lemon law it for a froze fuel filter?


----------



## skorum03

cbservicesllc;2104584 said:


> Up to 6 inches of snow! We're comin! We're comin!


I think it was at 18 last night


----------



## andersman02

For any of you that want snow, this is what I have been resorting too

http://tcmedianow.com/video/1991-halloween-blizzard-day-3-coverage-kstp-wcco/


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;2104591 said:


> You guys are silly. Lets see what it says Monday.


Or Tuesday or Wednesday...☺


----------



## Greenery

Well the kid became mobile last night. Makes daddy daycare a little more interesting and challenging.


----------



## SSS Inc.

andersman02;2104605 said:


> For any of you that want snow, this is what I have been resorting too
> 
> http://tcmedianow.com/video/1991-halloween-blizzard-day-3-coverage-kstp-wcco/


I love watching the old newscasts.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2104593 said:


> Suppose Kubota will lemon law it for a froze fuel filter?


Well... There's your problem!


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2104614 said:


> Or Tuesday or Wednesday...☺


Ha i didnt even look close enough to notice its for Wednesday. So yes wait till then.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2104593 said:


> Suppose Kubota will lemon law it for a froze fuel filter?


So it froze while using it and it was hardly cold lastnight


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2104633 said:


> So it froze while using it and it was hardly cold lastnight


It was probably froze to begin with, I just didn't catch it. Then it finally froze enough to starve the engine of fuel, then froze the rest of the way sitting here last night.

Djagusch will be surprised, I have a new filter with me.

Too bad my jumper cables are in the other truck. The battery is drained down.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2104633 said:


> So it froze while using it and it was hardly cold lastnight


Probably ended up with water in the tank from being at the shop. In and out of a heated shop


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;2104617 said:


> Well the kid became mobile last night. Makes daddy daycare a little more interesting and challenging.


Fun times right there! I just got my little one to start putting her own jacket and boots on! Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Enough flurries here to turn the road wet.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2104642 said:


> Enough flurries here to turn the road wet.


NVM. They are done.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2104638 said:


> Probably ended up with water in the tank from being at the shop. In and out of a heated shop


Yea probably a good bet


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh look. Another band of snow coming through from Fargo.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;2104636 said:


> It was probably froze to begin with, I just didn't catch it. Then it finally froze enough to starve the engine of fuel, then froze the rest of the way sitting here last night.
> 
> Djagusch will be surprised, I have a new filter with me.
> 
> Too bad my jumper cables are in the other truck. The battery is drained down.


Let me guess, you went to olsons, before you went there.


----------



## Camden

Do you run any sort of treatment? I add a little to every tank regardless of temps.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;2104659 said:


> Let me guess, you went to olsons, before you went there.


No, I knew I had a filter.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2104661 said:


> Do you run any sort of treatment? I add a little to every tank regardless of temps.


No, cause I've never had anything freeze up previously.

Years ago I was blowing piles for djagusch in my big tractor and the fuel filter plugged there, but it was from sludge and not ice.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2104671 said:


> No, cause I've never had anything freeze up previously.
> 
> Years ago I was blowing piles for djagusch in my big tractor and the fuel filter plugged there, but it was from sludge and not ice.


Any guesses on how the water got in there?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Some of the recall work the did on this tractor was to insulate the engine so it would warm more, so the regeneration process would work when it's colder out.

I'll have to look into things, and see if they insulated the fuel system away from radiant heat from the engine.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;2104669 said:


> No, I knew I had a filter.


Impressive.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Bill1090;2104558 said:


> What did you get?


Indy 120


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2104676 said:


> Indy 120


Haha..... nice


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2104674 said:


> Some of the recall work the did on this tractor was to insulate the engine so it would warm more, so the regeneration process would work when it's colder out.
> 
> I'll have to look into things, and see if they insulated the fuel system away from radiant heat from the engine.


I should probably go check on my skid that's out at the schools... I did put Power Service in there before it got too cold... but you never know I guess...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Of course the tractor won't fire now.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;2104519 said:


> Either a 600 Cat or the 600 Indy. There's a place down by Madison that has a new 600 Indy for $6500. Seems like a good price.


My buddy has a 2014 600 Indy it's a nice sled. He has the 800 Indy as well even nicer sled. Was just in the dealer today 0% for 60 or 1% for 84 on new sleds and a 3 year warranty.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2104709 said:


> My buddy has a 2014 600 Indy it's a nice sled. He has the 800 Indy as well even nicer sled. Was just in the dealer today 0% for 60 or 1% for 84 on new sleds and a 3 year warranty.


84?!?!? Geez

My wheeler is going to move out of yhe garage for the first time since the 4th.


----------



## NorthernProServ

FWIW, the TWC has us in the 18+ band for next week.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2104711 said:


> 84?!?!? Geez
> 
> My wheeler is going to move out of yhe garage for the first time since the 4th.


That's what I said when he told me that. Almost tempted me to get a new one.

Did buy a plow for my wheeler while I was there.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2104715 said:


> That's what I said when he told me that. Almost tempted me to get a new one.
> 
> Did buy a plow for my wheeler while I was there.


BOSS V plow I hope....


----------



## qualitycut

The sun! !!!!


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2104713 said:


> FWIW, the TWC has us in the 18+ band for next week.


Good they suck the most


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2104713 said:


> FWIW, the TWC has us in the 18+ band for next week.


I can't find it, but that sucks... more they talk about it, the worse they'll jinx it!


----------



## qualitycut

5 degrees warmer than its supposed to at this hour. Also warmer than tge forecasted high

Edit they raised the high


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2104724 said:


> I can't find it, but that sucks... more they talk about it, the worse they'll jinx it!


Yea baby.!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2104718 said:


> BOSS V plow I hope....


No I can't stoop that low in life 

Those are for the side by sides anyway


----------



## qualitycut

So a few people on here were trying to quit smoking. I suck at quitting stuff like that. I started the gum about 4 weeks ago and havent had one since, havent even thought about it in the last 2 weeks. Was chewing about 12 plus pieces a day now down to 5 or 6 and dont even think of having a piece till after lunch now.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2104735 said:


> So a few people on here were trying to quit smoking. I suck at quitting stuff like that. I started the gum about 4 weeks ago and havent had one since, havent even thought about it in the last 2 weeks. Was chewing about 12 plus pieces a day now down to 5 or 6 and dont even think of having a piece till after lunch now.


Good job. What gum are you using


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;2104709 said:


> My buddy has a 2014 600 Indy it's a nice sled. He has the 800 Indy as well even nicer sled. Was just in the dealer today 0% for 60 or 1% for 84 on new sleds and a 3 year warranty.


I see that. I was just at the cat dealer. The cheaper 600 I can get is 10k. The Indy is like $6500. Starting to think that's the way to go.

Edit: hmm or maybe I should just go buy a Wideout!


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2104737 said:


> Good job. What gum are you using


Target brand 4mg even drinking i just pop a piece that's what always got me when i was trying to quit. Going to get the 2mg tiday since I'm almost out and want to quit the gym eventually also and going up north fishing. That's going to be test


----------



## qualitycut

I think o seen sss on the corner of 62 and xerxes with a sign.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;2104738 said:


> I see that. I was just at the cat dealer. The cheaper 600 I can get is 10k. The Indy is like $6500. Starting to think that's the way to go.
> 
> Edit: hmm or maybe I should just go buy a Wideout!


You could buy a Indy 800 and buy my wideout for the price of the cat

Or a nice switchback assault for less then the cat too


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2104735 said:


> So a few people on here were trying to quit smoking. I suck at quitting stuff like that. I started the gum about 4 weeks ago and havent had one since, havent even thought about it in the last 2 weeks. Was chewing about 12 plus pieces a day now down to 5 or 6 and dont even think of having a piece till after lunch now.


Nice work! Probably easier to find a new Mrs. Quality that way Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2104735 said:


> So a few people on here were trying to quit smoking. I suck at quitting stuff like that. I started the gum about 4 weeks ago and havent had one since, havent even thought about it in the last 2 weeks. Was chewing about 12 plus pieces a day now down to 5 or 6 and dont even think of having a piece till after lunch now.


Just think of all the extra casino money you'll have!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2104749 said:


> Just think of all the extra casino money you'll have!!!


Way to be a good influence lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2104746 said:


> You could buy a Indy 800 and buy my wideout for the price of the cat
> 
> Or a nice switchback assault for less then the cat too


He could buy my VXT and a 3 year old 600 and still be under the price of s new one.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2104747 said:


> Nice work! Probably easier to find a new Mrs. Quality that way Thumbs Up


Lol the easiest chicks are on the smoking Patio


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2104751 said:


> Way to be a good influence lol


Can't give up all of his vices. What fun would that be??

Next thing you know, he'll be mixing in salads and drinking green tea.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wish this tractor would start. I need to pee.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2104752 said:


> He could buy my VXT and a 3 year old 600 and still be under the price of s new one.


Or he acould be really cool and buy a canam 1000


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2104752 said:


> He could buy my VXT and a 3 year old 600 and still be under the price of s new one.


I think I just barfed a little.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2104758 said:


> Wish this tractor would start. I need to pee.


Start it on fire and pee on it. Best of both worlds and you could end up with a red dot on your house


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2104758 said:


> Wish this tractor would start. I need to pee.


Ice in the fuel line?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2104764 said:


> Ice in the fuel line?


That's what I've gotten to. Fuel filter used to drain down when I would turn the key on, now the housing stays full.

I've got it to where it'll fire, and fire decently, it just won't run yet.


----------



## NorthernProServ

This would be nice to know:

A CHANCE OF SNOW IS IN STORE FOR THIS WEEKEND...ESPECIALLY
SATURDAY NIGHT AND SUNDAY...AS A MID LEVEL WAVE AND FRONTOGENETIC
ZONE MOVE EASTWARD FROM THE WESTERN HIGH PLAINS. IF THE CONTINUITY
WITH THESE FEATURES CONTINUE...*THEN THE POPS IN THE FORECAST ARE
WAY TOO LOW AND SEVERAL INCHES OF SNOW MAY OCCUR SATURDAY NIGHT
AND SUNDAY.* FORTUNATELY...HIGH TEMPERATURES THIS WEEKEND WILL BE RATHER MILD AND IN THE LOWER TO MIDDLE 30S.

So they are still covering there azz with the last sentence?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;2104738 said:


> I see that. I was just at the cat dealer. The cheaper 600 I can get is 10k. The Indy is like $6500. Starting to think that's the way to go.
> 
> Edit: hmm or maybe I should just go buy a Wideout!


$7300. 2" track digital display. Nice sled I have the same but a 800


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2104767 said:


> This would be nice to know:
> 
> A CHANCE OF SNOW IS IN STORE FOR THIS WEEKEND...ESPECIALLY
> SATURDAY NIGHT AND SUNDAY...AS A MID LEVEL WAVE AND FRONTOGENETIC
> ZONE MOVE EASTWARD FROM THE WESTERN HIGH PLAINS. IF THE CONTINUITY
> WITH THESE FEATURES CONTINUE...*THEN THE POPS IN THE FORECAST ARE
> WAY TOO LOW AND SEVERAL INCHES OF SNOW MAY OCCUR SATURDAY NIGHT
> AND SUNDAY.* FORTUNATELY...HIGH TEMPERATURES THIS WEEKEND WILL BE RATHER MILD AND IN THE LOWER TO MIDDLE 30S.
> 
> So they are still covering there azz with the last sentence?


Yea wtf. .....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2104770 said:


> Yea wtf. .....


You guys weren't paying attention to Sat/Sun before??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm the only one that read JohnDee and see the blip on the meteo??


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

*?*



LwnmwrMan22;2104758 said:


> Wish this tractor would start. I need to pee.


Canvas tarpaulin and a weed burner (careful, now, not too close). Get the engine warm. Fuel in the lines is gelled too and the only way I know how to fix that is with heat.


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;2104768 said:


> $7300. 2" track digital display. Nice sled I have the same but a 800


Where's that at?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2104771 said:


> You guys weren't paying attention to Sat/Sun before??


Not really when its supposed to be almost 40


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

LwnmwrMan22;2104766 said:


> That's what I've gotten to. Fuel filter used to drain down when I would turn the key on, now the housing stays full.
> 
> I've got it to where it'll fire, and fire decently, it just won't run yet.


You could try an old farmer trick - Get a rag/towel wet with gas, cover the intake, crank. It may be a 2 man job -rag needs to cover the intake enough to prevent clean air in. It should provide enough petrol to catch the engine which will help "pull" the line plug free. Not the best thing to do for your diesel, but no worse than ether.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2104772 said:


> I'm the only one that read JohnDee and see the blip on the meteo??


I quit looking at him months ago


----------



## TKLAWN

40° and sunny, nice out!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If I let it sit for 10 minutes and let the battery top off, it'll almost fire.

My dad showed up, we ran to Holiday so I could pee, we grabbed a bottle of Heet. Gonna pull the filter again, put some Heet in, dump the rest in the tank and keep going.

I can tell it's thawing out, just a process at this point.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2104777 said:


> Not really when its supposed to be almost 40


I don't get 40 for highs. Even now 34, cloudy and windy.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;2104776 said:


> Where's that at?


Pro power in Ramsey. I have bought a lot there I can get ya a little better deal I think.

I almost walked out with that too it's a hell of a deal.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2104783 said:


> I don't get 40 for highs. Even now 34, cloudy and windy.


I have 45....attm

On the sunny deck side of life.


----------



## Doughboy12

City temp says 39..... Buck Hill reads 38.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2104783 said:


> I don't get 40 for highs. Even now 34, cloudy and windy.


I dont care about you


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2104782 said:


> If I let it sit for 10 minutes and let the battery top off, it'll almost fire.
> 
> My dad showed up, we ran to Holiday so I could pee, we grabbed a bottle of Heet. Gonna pull the filter again, put some Heet in, dump the rest in the tank and keep going.
> 
> I can tell it's thawing out, just a process at this point.


Did you walk to school or something?


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2104792 said:


> Did you walk to school or something?


I too was missing that piece of the puzzle. 
Bad piece of equipment, no tools, no ride, and just hope....
Sounds like a plan...


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;2104785 said:


> Pro power in Ramsey. I have bought a lot there I can get ya a little better deal I think.
> 
> I almost walked out with that too it's a hell of a deal.


Is that a 2016?


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2104793 said:


> I too was missing that piece of the puzzle.
> Bad piece of equipment, no tools, no ride, and just hope....
> Sounds like a plan...


Wait i think his truck is hooked up to it. But even at that shouldnt need to leave the truck hooked up that long to jump it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2104796 said:


> Wait i think his truck is hooked up to it. But even at that shouldnt need to leave the truck hooked up that long to jump it.


I don't need to jump it, it turns the engine over faster if I have it hooked up. Even the dealer said to hook the truck up to it.

Now I have no fire.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;2104794 said:


> Is that a 2016?


I guess I over looked that. Ether a 15 or 16 no difference in them ether eay


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;2104800 said:


> I guess I over looked that. Ether a 15 or 16 no difference in them ether eay


I think we might have a winner.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;2104801 said:


> I think we might have a winner.


There sweet sleds. Can't beat that financing options ether.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2104799 said:


> I don't need to jump it, it turns the engine over faster if I have it hooked up. Even the dealer said to hook the truck up to it.
> 
> Now I have no fire.


Start spraying ether and praying.


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

Use the WHITE 911 in the tank. Use the RED 911 in the filter.
White is a preventative.
Red is to Un-Gel the Gelled-up.


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;2104803 said:


> There sweet sleds. Can't beat that financing options ether.


So what's the difference between the switchback pro and the switchback assault?


----------



## Bill1090

Polaris are you sure on that price? Their website shows 11,699.


----------



## DDB

Polarismalibu;2104800 said:


> I guess I over looked that. Ether a 15 or 16 no difference in them ether eay


I think it's a 2016, the 2015 600's were gray.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2104771 said:


> You guys weren't paying attention to Sat/Sun before??


I saw it... but 1-2 on a weekend... No biggie...


----------



## albhb3

Bill1090;2104814 said:


> Polaris are you sure on that price? Their website shows 11,699.


Wouldnt surprise me axys is down to 9000... If it was my money id buy an axys 800


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2104783 said:


> I don't get 40 for highs. Even now 34, cloudy and windy.


My BIL and my nephew were building a big snowman at the shop... almost had to take my sweatshirt off... Heatwave here


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;2104820 said:


> My BIL and my nephew were building a big snowman at the shop... almost had to take my sweatshirt off... Heatwave here


So them building a snowman was making you HOT???

TMI.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2104799 said:


> I don't need to jump it, it turns the engine over faster if I have it hooked up. Even the dealer said to hook the truck up to it.
> 
> Now I have no fire.


Hey, it's GOOD to have no fire!  :yow!:


----------



## albhb3

Doughboy12;2104822 said:


> So them building a snowman was making you HOT???
> 
> TMI.....


Agreed x2 always knew sumtin wasnt right keep it in the family i guess


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2104822 said:


> So them building a snowman was making you HOT???
> 
> TMI.....


Hmmm... had to take it weird huh?


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;2104825 said:


> Hmmm... had to take it weird huh?


Just trying (too hard) to fit in....:waving:


----------



## cbservicesllc

albhb3;2104824 said:


> Agreed x2 always knew sumtin wasnt right keep it in the family i guess


Well apparently great homeowner minds think alike... :laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Tractor is running!!!






Now I have a blown hydro line for the plow.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2104831 said:


> Tractor is running!!!
> 
> Now I have a blown hydro line for the plow.


Damn, that thing hates you!


----------



## NorthernProServ

snow % went way up for Tuesday night/ Wednesday


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;2104806 said:


> So what's the difference between the switchback pro and the switchback assault?


The assault is a 144" track has 2" lugs. The pro has the weird suspension in the back


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2104834 said:


> snow % went way up for Tuesday night/ Wednesday


NWS? Mine are at 50/40


----------



## Greenery

albhb3;2104819 said:


> Wouldnt surprise me axys is down to 9000... If it was my money id buy an axys 800


Sure, if you want a farm implement looking rear suspension.


----------



## Polarismalibu

DDB;2104815 said:


> I think it's a 2016, the 2015 600's were gray.


They 14 snow check was grey. That's the one I have. They come in a few colors each year red is always one


----------



## Greenery

You need to determine the type of riding you will be doing. Leisurely trail, pounding ditches/bumps, off trail, some of everything?

All three have some great deals right now.
A 2015 cat xf 600 is 7000 right now also.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;2104851 said:


> Sure, if you want a farm implement looking rear suspension.


Exactly, that suspension is horrible if you go off in the deep stuff.

I don't know about you but mine is like a magnet to the deep lol


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;2104854 said:


> You need to determine the type of riding you will be doing. Leisurely trail, pounding ditches/bumps, off trail, some of everything?
> 
> All three have some great deals right now.
> A 2015 cat xf 600 is 7000 right now also.


The assault is a pretty sweet all around sled for just about anything


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;2104859 said:


> The assault is a pretty sweet all around sled for just about anything


I agree you can't go wrong for the most part. Now if you want to just cruise trails and have a nice compliant suspension there may be better choices.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Pffff... GFS back South... Weak...


----------



## DDB

Polarismalibu;2104852 said:


> They 14 snow check was grey. That's the one I have. They come in a few colors each year red is always one


Gotcha, Thumbs Up.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2104834 said:


> snow % went way up for Tuesday night/ Wednesday


Ha and look at the new gfs on the meteo


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2104870 said:


> Ha and look at the new gfs on the meteo


Just barely misses the metro. Lots of time to correct that. I'm still preparing for 12" of snow.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Yes, I was at 60/60


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2104874 said:


> Just barely misses the metro. Lots of time to correct that. I'm still preparing for 12" of snow.


Yea and lots of time to go further south


----------



## banonea

Time for a nap than out to play with more snow piles.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2104874 said:


> Just barely misses the metro. Lots of time to correct that. I'm still preparing for 12" of snow.


I'm in! Let's do it!


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2104870 said:


> Ha and look at the new gfs on the meteo


Got to go down before it goes back up right?


----------



## DDB

Polarismalibu;2104852 said:


> They 14 snow check was grey. That's the one I have. They come in a few colors each year red is always one


The switchback assault is my perfect sled... Just need to to wait for my 4 kids to get a little older first.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2104877 said:


> Yea and lots of time to go further south


It's time for a last minute northern shift!....look at the east coast storm last week.

NYC was forecasted to get 6" just one day before it hit and they ended up with 26"


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2104880 said:


> Got to go down before it goes back up right?


Or up before it goes back down


----------



## Bill1090

Greenery;2104854 said:


> You need to determine the type of riding you will be doing. Leisurely trail, pounding ditches/bumps, off trail, some of everything?
> 
> All three have some great deals right now.
> A 2015 cat xf 600 is 7000 right now also.


Where are you finding that? I do like Arctic Cat.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2104885 said:


> It's time for a last minute northern shift!....look at the east coast storm last week.
> 
> NYC was forecasted to get 6" just one day before it hit and they ended up with 26"


That wasnt a shift through baltimore and dc were the area they predicted and thats where it fell. Totally different weather situations out there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Where is the design flaw??


----------



## Camden

I was just in Brainerd where it was 41 degrees with rain.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2104890 said:


> Where is the design flaw??


At least its right side up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2104893 said:


> At least its right side up


Maybe I had the camera turned sideways??? Hmmmmmm??????

Now that you mention it, that IS the side it fell over on.


----------



## ryde307

If you looking for a Polaris a friend is owner in a dealership. I can connect you with him to see what kind of a deal they have.

I was just looking at sleds today. All the guys I used to ride with are heading west in a few weeks. Maybe we will get this snow next week and I will go buy one. Some good deals out there.
I was thinking more like this.


----------



## Greenery

Bill1090;2104888 said:


> Where are you finding that? I do like Arctic Cat.


My bad $7999

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10153212464051262&id=97361566261


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2104909 said:


> If you looking for a Polaris a friend is owner in a dealership. I can connect you with him to see what kind of a deal they have.
> 
> I was just looking at sleds today. All the guys I used to ride with are heading west in a few weeks. Maybe we will get this snow next week and I will go buy one. Some good deals out there.
> I was thinking more like this.


I have some buddies going out in February that are trying to talk me into going. We will see i guess. Sounds like a blast


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;2104912 said:


> I have some buddies going out in February that are trying to talk me into going. We will see i guess. Sounds like a blast


I'm leaving next Friday as long as their aren't any BIG storms forecasted here.


----------



## Greenery

ryde307;2104909 said:


> If you looking for a Polaris a friend is owner in a dealership. I can connect you with him to see what kind of a deal they have.
> 
> I was just looking at sleds today. All the guys I used to ride with are heading west in a few weeks. Maybe we will get this snow next week and I will go buy one. Some good deals out there.
> I was thinking more like this.


Did you ever sell that rs?


----------



## NorthernProServ

does anyone have a dash cam mounted? Good Brands?


----------



## Bill1090

Greenery;2104910 said:


> My bad $7999
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10153212464051262&id=97361566261


I like it. It's hard to beat the offer Polaris has right now though.


----------



## NorthernProServ




----------



## Greenery

Bill1090;2104920 said:


> I like it. It's hard to beat the offer Polaris has right now though.


I agree especially if you get multiple years of warranty.

ALL reports I've heard about the indy are positive. Maybe try to find an indy sp.
If you want to get off trail that assault Polaris mentioned is also solid.


----------



## Bill1090

Greenery;2104923 said:


> I agree especially if you get multiple years of warranty.
> 
> ALL reports I've heard about the indy are positive. Maybe try to find an indy sp.
> If you want to get off trail that assault Polaris mentioned is also solid.


I'm really thinking about that assault he posted. I'm just trying to convince myself to drop 7k on something that I can only used months out of the year.


----------



## Bill1090

NorthernProServ;2104921 said:


>


Weather Channel was saying blizzard conditions.


----------



## Doughboy12

ryde307;2104909 said:


> If you looking for a Polaris a friend is owner in a dealership. I can connect you with him to see what kind of a deal they have.
> 
> I was just looking at sleds today. All the guys I used to ride with are heading west in a few weeks. Maybe we will get this snow next week and I will go buy one. Some good deals out there.
> I was thinking more like this.


I like this one...give a better perspective of how good he is and how hard that is!


----------



## Polarismalibu

DDB;2104881 said:


> The switchback assault is my perfect sled... Just need to to wait for my 4 kids to get a little older first.


I love mine just wish I had more time to ride it.

One of these days I'm gonna do the slp kit gain some power and lose weight rip even more


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2104866 said:


> Pffff... GFS back South... Weak...


Why get all worked up? It'll change 10 times or more before it gets here and it won't be what they say it'll be.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;2104927 said:


> I'm really thinking about that assault he posted. I'm just trying to convince myself to drop 7k on something that I can only used months out of the year.


Trust me that thing will run on water if you want. Mine has many times


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2104890 said:


> Where is the design flaw??


Deeres have plenty of design flaws as well. I've come to the conclusion that it's engineered poorly on purpose so you buy more parts or have the shop labor


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2104921 said:


>


Old news...  Thumbs Up


----------



## DDB

LwnmwrMan22;2104890 said:


> Where is the design flaw??


The hydro line going over the arm? Looks like if the bucket goes much lower it'll rip the hose out.


----------



## DDB

Polarismalibu;2104931 said:


> I love mine just wish I had more time to ride it.
> 
> One of these days I'm gonna do the slp kit gain some power and lose weight rip even more


Nice! I bet it'll sounds even better then!


----------



## Greenery

Bill1090;2104927 said:


> I'm really thinking about that assault he posted. I'm just trying to convince myself to drop 7k on something that I can only used months out of the year.


You have to be willing to travel, especially the last few years.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2104934 said:


> Why get all worked up? It'll change 10 times or more before it gets here and it won't be what they say it'll be.


Oh I'm not worried... I'll sleep like a baby tonight... Thumbs Up


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;2104931 said:


> I love mine just wish I had more time to ride it.
> 
> One of these days I'm gonna do the slp kit gain some power and lose weight rip even more


I'm thinking turbo..☺


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2104927 said:


> I'm really thinking about that assault he posted. I'm just trying to convince myself to drop 7k on something that I can only used months out of the year.


Thats why i bought a wheeler


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2104955 said:


> Oh I'm not worried... I'll sleep like a baby tonight... Thumbs Up


After getting mentally exhausted from looking at the weather over and over again lol


----------



## ryde307

Greenery;2104916 said:


> Did you ever sell that rs?


I did.



NorthernProServ;2104917 said:


> does anyone have a dash cam mounted? Good Brands?


Not what you were looking for but here is mine. 
It works with the current topic.







Greenery;2104952 said:


> You have to be willing to travel, especially the last few years.


This. Once I went out west I gave up around here. The problem is each trip was $500-$1000 then add in only riding the sled 5X a year.



Greenery;2104956 said:


> I'm thinking turbo..☺


It's on my short list of things to get.



qualitycut;2104957 said:


> Thats why i bought a wheeler


I sold my sled to go this route. I think I just need both.



qualitycut;2104959 said:


> After getting mentally exhausted from looking at the weather over and over again lol


Think positive. Enough snow here next week you will need mountain sleds.


----------



## Deershack

Can anyone recommend a good contractor for a bath remodel? Might also do attic insulation and replace some windows, depending on the price of the bath job. Don't want someone who is going to drag the job out. Wife has limited mobility and don't want her having to climb the basement steps for too long.


----------



## Greenery

Deershack;2104962 said:


> Can anyone recommend a good contractor for a bath remodel? Might also do attic insulation and replace some windows, depending on the price of the bath job. Don't want someone who is going to drag the job out. Wife has limited mobility and don't want her having to climb the basement steps for too long.


Ranger??? ....


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;2104956 said:


> I'm thinking turbo..☺


You must be rich. 6 grand for a turbo kit


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;2104966 said:


> You must be rich. 6 grand for a turbo kit


Haha hardly. Multiple new kits out this year at 4 grand.

A pipe and a can is what $1000? + a fuel controller.

Actually last I saw is the best performance pipe wise is the ssi pipe mod with the stock can. It's a simple low cost mod to your stock pipe. It's making more power than any aftermarket pipes on the market.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;2104975 said:


> Haha hardly. Multiple new kits out this year at 4 grand.
> 
> A pipe and a can is what $1000? + a fuel controller.
> 
> Actually last I saw is the best performance pipe wise is the ssi pipe mod with the stock can. It's a simple low cost mod to your stock pipe. It's making more power than any aftermarket pipes on the market.


4 grand 6 grand still crazy.

I'll have to look into that pipe set up your talking about. I hate when you get used to the power then it's never enough anymore

One kit I saw sheds 23 pounds and gained a ton of power


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Deershack;2104962 said:


> Can anyone recommend a good contractor for a bath remodel? Might also do attic insulation and replace some windows, depending on the price of the bath job. Don't want someone who is going to drag the job out. Wife has limited mobility and don't want her having to climb the basement steps for too long.


Yes, Bennett&Koch Construction ask for John tell him Rob Nichols told you to call. You will have to look up the number all I have is his cell.


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;2104987 said:


> 4 grand 6 grand still crazy.
> 
> I'll have to look into that pipe set up your talking about. I hate when you get used to the power then it's never enough anymore


then the Gestapo stop ya and give you a nice fat ticket for modded exhaust


----------



## hansenslawncare

Deershack;2104962 said:


> Can anyone recommend a good contractor for a bath remodel? Might also do attic insulation and replace some windows, depending on the price of the bath job. Don't want someone who is going to drag the job out. Wife has limited mobility and don't want her having to climb the basement steps for too long.


Chad Tulp
Handyman from St. Paul
651.274.1532


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;2104992 said:


> then the Gestapo stop ya and give you a nice fat ticket for modded exhaust


nahh they got better stuff to do then that


----------



## Ranger620

Deershack;2104962 said:


> Can anyone recommend a good contractor for a bath remodel? Might also do attic insulation and replace some windows, depending on the price of the bath job. Don't want someone who is going to drag the job out. Wife has limited mobility and don't want her having to climb the basement steps for too long.


I can certainly help you with that. Pm me info and we can talk licensed with the state


----------



## Deershack

PM sent.....


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;2104997 said:


> nahh they got better stuff to do then that


the dnr sure don't especially in N wisco/ all of the UP


----------



## Greenery

Uh oh!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I already have my backup, backup guys lined up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/groundhog-day-snowstorm-wind-blizzard-may-disrupt-travel-from-denver-to-minneapolis/55026713


----------



## DDB

What do you Chevy guys use for tires? I have the 18" tires and there seems to only be about 3-4 options in the extract stock size. The stock Michelins were okay but just wanted to explore other options.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;2105038 said:


> Uh oh!!!


Weather Channel?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## Camden

DDB;2105052 said:


> What do you Chevy guys use for tires? I have the 18" tires and there seems to only be about 3-4 options in the extract stock size. The stock Michelins were okay but just wanted to explore other options.


I have Transforce tires on several of my trucks. My absolute favorite tire is Nokian Hakkapeliitta.


----------



## DDB

Camden;2105075 said:


> I have Transforce tires on several of my trucks. My absolute favorite tire is Nokian Hakkapeliitta.


The Transforce ones aren't an option in my stock size.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It does look cold enough
for all snow during this event. The forecast storm track does
appear favorable for a heavy snow band(greater than six inches)
affecting the southeast cwa. This possibility has been increasing
with each successive model run. Stay tuned


----------



## Greenery

cbservicesllc;2105057 said:


> Weather Channel?


Yes ... . .


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2105103 said:


> It does look cold enough
> for all snow during this event. The forecast storm track does
> appear favorable for a heavy snow band(greater than six inches)
> affecting the southeast cwa. This possibility has been increasing
> with each successive model run. Stay tuned


On what model? Seems to me it startedat like 13 in


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;2104927 said:


> I'm really thinking about that assault he posted. I'm just trying to convince myself to drop 7k on something that I can only used months out of the year.


I had the same issue when i dropped $20,000 on my Harley.......came to the decision that if ypu spend all your time making money and dont spend some on yourself, what's the sense.........


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;2105126 said:


> I had the same issue when i dropped $20,000 on my Harley.......came to the decision that if ypu spend all your time making money and dont spend some on yourself, what's the sense.........


Exactly!! You only live once


----------



## skorum03

Polarismalibu;2105130 said:


> Exactly!! You only live once


And only young once. Most people that are 30 or older never buy all the toys they wanted when and never bought when they were young


----------



## snowman55

New poll 53% say will watch trump fundraiser tomorrow. 22% will watch GOP debate. 

Man is brilliant!!!!


I never liked Magen Kelly either.


----------



## Polarismalibu

skorum03;2105133 said:


> And only young once. Most people that are 30 or older never buy all the toys they wanted when and never bought when they were young


Also very true.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2105103 said:


> It does look cold enough
> for all snow during this event. The forecast storm track does
> appear favorable for a heavy snow band(greater than six inches)
> affecting the southeast cwa. This possibility has been increasing
> with each successive model run. Stay tuned


6+? Way to go out on a limb NWS... what about 12-15 plus?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2104890 said:


> Where is the design flaw??





DDB;2104945 said:


> The hydro line going over the arm? Looks like if the bucket goes much lower it'll rip the hose out.


^^This guy gets it. That is a ton of stress at that spot. Get longer hoses!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2105153 said:


> 6+? Way to go out on a limb NWS... what about 12-15 plus?


Be nice!. They are simply saying that Heavy Snow would be 6+ inches and that is looking more likely with the consistent models. Can you imagine the grief they would take if they said 18-20" at this point and it misses us. Shoot, we get mad when it says 2" and we 1/2".

And to Quality and anyone else that doesn't get it yet there are more models than just the NAM and GFS.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2105154 said:


> ^^This guy gets it. That is a ton of stress at that spot. Get longer hoses!!!!!!!!!!!


That's what I'm doing tomorrow, after I take it to the dealer to see if they will warranty them, or if there should have been a different bracket in place to keep them from catching right there.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2105154 said:


> ^^This guy gets it. That is a ton of stress at that spot. Get longer hoses!!!!!!!!!!!


Or... Make sure they were rerouted properly after it fell over.


----------



## Doughboy12

DDB;2105052 said:


> What do you Chevy guys use for tires? I have the 18" tires and there seems to only be about 3-4 options in the extract stock size. The stock Michelins were okay but just wanted to explore other options.


http://us.coopertire.com/Tires/Light-Truck/DISCOVERER-A-T3.aspx


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2105158 said:


> That's what I'm doing tomorrow, after I take it to the dealer to see if they will warranty them, or if there should have been a different bracket in place to keep them from catching right there.


Kind of what I was getting at.... Go get em'. No way that is how it should be.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2105158 said:


> That's what I'm doing tomorrow, after I take it to the dealer to see if they will warranty them, or if there should have been a different bracket in place to keep them from catching right there.


I'd have to look at the pic again but our tractors have a clamp about a foot away from the joint in either direction. In between there is plenty of slack to give it a nice and easy bend.


----------



## qualitycut

snowman55;2105138 said:


> New poll 53% say will watch trump fundraiser tomorrow. 22% will watch GOP debate.
> 
> Man is brilliant!!!!
> 
> I never liked Magen Kelly either.


If he accepts a 1 on 1 debate with cruz someone will donate 1.5 mil to wounded warrior's. Needs to happen by sunday


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2105156 said:


> Be nice!. They are simply saying that Heavy Snow would be 6+ inches and that is looking more likely with the consistent models. Can you imagine the grief they would take if they said 18-20" at this point and it misses us. Shoot, we get mad when it says 2" and we 1/2".
> 
> And to Quality and anyone else that doesn't get it yet there are more models than just the NAM and GFS.


Yea i get it, i dont have access to the euro


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2105153 said:


> 6+? Way to go out on a limb NWS... what about 12-15 plus?


Lol, your starting to be like the old lwmr worrying about the weather.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2105174 said:


> I'd have to look at the pic again but our tractors have a clamp about a foot away from the joint in either direction. In between there is plenty of slack to give it a nice and easy bend.


Should look like this.....


----------



## qualitycut

Can someone watch novaks video and condense it down? Thanks


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2105154 said:


> ^^This guy gets it. That is a ton of stress at that spot. Get longer hoses!!!!!!!!!!!


He has been trying to lengthen his hose for years. Why else would he keep rolling it over


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2105156 said:


> Be nice!. They are simply saying that Heavy Snow would be 6+ inches and that is looking more likely with the consistent models. Can you imagine the grief they would take if they said 18-20" at this point and it misses us. Shoot, we get mad when it says 2" and we 1/2".
> 
> And to Quality and anyone else that doesn't get it yet there are more models than just the NAM and GFS.


Yeah... good call there...


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2105179 said:


> Yea i get it, i dont have access to the euro


Watch Novaks video he has access.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2105175 said:


> If he accepts a 1 on 1 debate with cruz someone will donate 1.5 mil to wounded warrior's. Needs to happen by sunday


Wounded Warriors... what a waste... Look up the reports on them and their spending... Would be better off donating to DAV... That's just the one in the spotlight


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2105185 said:


> Should look like this.....


Yes, that's the way my big tractor is.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2105156 said:


> Be nice!. They are simply saying that Heavy Snow would be 6+ inches and that is looking more likely with the consistent models. Can you imagine the grief they would take if they said 18-20" at this point and it misses us. Shoot, we get mad when it says 2" and we 1/2".
> 
> And to Quality and anyone else that doesn't get it yet there are more models than just the NAM and GFS.


You know what's funny though??? You could have 750 models, and none of them would predict it correctly.


----------



## qualitycut

Im sending out invoices early so they get them while the news is talking about this snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2105185 said:


> Should look like this.....


I don't understand why they route these hoses from the outside to the inside of the loader arm, over the top of the upright. Or at least have 4-6" longer hoses.


----------



## CityGuy

Didn't they predict a big storm a couple weeks ago the craped out on us?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2105203 said:


> Im sending out invoices early so they get them while the news is talking about this snow.


I'm doing mine tomorrow. Got a December payment with a Jan payment today, so not TOO much left from December now. Still have $20,000 from Jan though.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2105200 said:


> You know what's funny though??? You could have 750 models, and none of them would predict it correctly.


Unless they say along and north of 94.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2105205 said:


> Didn't they predict a big storm a couple weeks ago the craped out on us?


A "storm", yes. We haven't had a storm this big predicted yet this year.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2105207 said:


> Unless they say along and north of 94.


True....


----------



## SSS Inc.

So far I'm with Novak with the funny feelings about blowing monthly totals out of the water. 4 minutes in ....


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2105219 said:


> So far I'm with Novak with the funny feelings about blowing monthly totals out of the water. 4 minutes in ....


Lol you keep being with him.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2105224 said:


> Lol you keep being with him.


One in the same


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Giggles was filling in for Ian. He said to watch something for the central US.

Dahl says "this COULD, underline COULD be the biggest snow of the year"


----------



## SSS Inc.

Well I'm going to start getting the backup rigs ready.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2105228 said:


> Giggles was filling in for Ian. He said to watch something for the central US.
> 
> Dahl says "this COULD, underline COULD be the biggest snow of the year"


So we need what 4.5in?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2105229 said:


> Well I'm going to start getting the backup rigs ready.


Everyone better go get milk and water too


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2105232 said:


> Everyone better go get milk and water too


Chinese food and CocaCola too.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I think the GFS just made this weekend interesting. Not 100% sure though.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2105235 said:


> Chinese food and CocaCola too.


Word. ........


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2105237 said:


> I think the GFS just made this weekend interesting. Not 100% sure though.


Of course the one weekend i want to go up north cafe winter


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;2105237 said:


> I think the GFS just made this weekend interesting. Not 100% sure though.


Of course because I planned to fish again


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2105239 said:


> Of course the one weekend i want to go up north cafe winter





Polarismalibu;2105241 said:


> Of course because I planned to fish again


You guys are starting to worry too much. :laughing::laughing::laughing: :laughing:

Don't hang your hat on one model run. *Insert additional Laughing Smilies Here>**


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2105232 said:


> everyone better go get milk and water too


"do it now people, don't wait!!!"


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2105244 said:


> You guys are starting to worry too much. :laughing::laughing::laughing: :laughing:
> 
> Don't hang your hat on one model run. *Insert additional Laughing Smilies Here>**


I havent even looked but thats my luck like when i went to Nashville a few years ago like the 17th of april and it snowed. Lol


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2105244 said:


> You guys are starting to worry too much. :laughing::laughing::laughing: :laughing:
> 
> Don't hang your hat on one model run. *Insert additional Laughing Smilies Here>**


Novak said it could bottom out! And it was the euro he was looking at. 300 mb.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2105252 said:


> Novak said it could bottom out! And it was the euro he was looking at. 300 mb.


Huh?.....?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2105253 said:


> Huh?.....?


Bomb out. Sit and spin on top of us.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2105254 said:


> Bomb out. Sit and spin on top of us.


Next week? Im confused because we were talking about this weekend. I thought. And bottom out thought meant nothing


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2105254 said:


> Bomb out. Sit and spin on top of us.


Thanks for the spell checkThumbs Up


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2105255 said:


> Next week? Im confused because we were talking about this weekend. I thought.


Tuesday night


----------



## SSS Inc.

Let's see if I get this right. I think the GFS will be back up to 8-10". I'm 12 hours away from the start on the COD site.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2105255 said:


> Next week? Im confused because we were talking about this weekend. I thought. And bottom out thought meant nothing


I was talking about this weekend. Drake was talking about Novaks video regarding Tues/Wed.


----------



## Ranger620

I don't need the storm next week. One of the main guys is out from the 12th for week. I'll have to find a backup guy.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2105260 said:


> I was talking about this weekend. Drake was talking about Novaks video regarding Tues/Wed.


I skipped through it but why did he say i could show the 1pm run but i like the 7am better? Did it show more snow or something?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Frankie has a video out for minnesota!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2105263 said:


> I skipped through it but why did he say i could show the 1pm run but i like the 7am better? Did it show more snow or something?


He's cherry picking what works for his narrative. He could have gone with the new run.


----------



## Ranger620

So I just watched a movie called margin call. If you haven't seen it give it a try. I got it off amazon prime. It's about the turn in the economy. Basically shows you how the banks f'ed us. Then when your done with that go to a blog called mandolin matters. He writes about what the banks did wrong and were rewarded while pinning the turn of the economy on the working class. If you wanna get real poed it will keep you awake for a few days


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2105228 said:


> Giggles was filling in for Ian. He said to watch something for the central US.
> 
> Dahl says "this COULD, underline COULD be the biggest snow of the year"


Ha... wouldn't take much!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2105252 said:


> Novak said it could bottom out! And it was the euro he was looking at. 300 mb.


Is bottoming out good or bad for snow lovers?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2105254 said:


> Bomb out. Sit and spin on top of us.


Got it now, thanks!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2105259 said:


> Let's see if I get this right. I think the GFS will be back up to 8-10". I'm 12 hours away from the start on the COD site.


Well it did make things interesting for the weekend, although temps are a concern... And Tuesday didn't go up as much as I expected, but I'll take it


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2105264 said:


> Frankie has a video out for minnesota!!!!!


The first have was on repeat, then DO IT NOW!

And all kinds of tea


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2105271 said:


> Well it did make things interesting for the weekend, although temps are a concern... And Tuesday didn't go up as much as I expected, but I'll take it


Its got to up before it can come back down


----------



## SSS Inc.

SSS Inc.;2105259 said:


> Let's see if I get this right. I think the GFS will be back up to 8-10". I'm 12 hours away from the start on the COD site.


Looks like 8" to me @ 15:1.


----------



## qualitycut

His videos are way more informative then novaks. At least i know to not walk far during a blizzard and get food.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;2105275 said:


> Looks like 8" to me @ 15:1.


I had 16:1 for some reason. Not that it would make a huge difference


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2105275 said:


> Looks like 8" to me @ 15:1.


What ae they using for this weekend, like 16:2. ?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2105278 said:


> What ae they using for this weekend, like 16:2. ?


Maybe less than that. Take note of NWS temps and see if they start to come down.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2105275 said:


> Looks like 8" to me @ 15:1.


Ahh... I just had to turn that pesky compaction off...


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2105279 said:


> Maybe less than that. Take note of NWS temps and see if they start to come down.


Screen shot them i will


----------



## Drakeslayer

Whoa! Nhl network


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2105282 said:


> Whoa! Nhl network


Yeah baby!

d


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2105282 said:


> Whoa! Nhl network


Definetely would take a high stick or checking from behind on that


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;2105244 said:


> You guys are starting to worry too much. :laughing::laughing::laughing: :laughing:
> 
> Don't hang your hat on one model run. *Insert additional Laughing Smilies Here>**


I'm going ether way I don't care lol


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2105291 said:


> I'm going ether way I don't care lol


Yea its mostly east besides a little part that goes right through me and minneapolis


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2105294 said:


> Yea its mostly east besides a little part that goes right through me and minneapolis


Enjoy it! I'll send you pics of the fish while your plowing


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2105228 said:


> Giggles was filling in for Ian. He said to watch something for the central US.
> 
> Dahl says "this COULD, underline COULD be the biggest snow of the year"


We never get big news in isanti


----------



## banonea

Had a good night going moving snow, then the pivot pin on the bucket snapped in half:realmad::realmad::realmad::realmad:.........At least it waited till we were done.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2105303 said:


> Had a good night going moving snow, then the pivot pin on the bucket snapped in half:realmad::realmad::realmad::realmad:.........At least it waited till we were done.


I'm still tired and read that as the bucket broke in half at first. I don't think you hAve any other equipment that hasn't had something break huh?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Plows are out


----------



## Bill1090

Up to 38° already.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

34° on the expedition here. NWS has me at 36°


----------



## skorum03

City is removing snow that is along a curb Down down Hudson. Most of the curbs are clear since it got warm yesterday.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Really nice morning, 38


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2105359 said:


> 34° on the expedition here. NWS has me at 36°


Supposed to drop today


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2105378 said:


> Supposed to drop today


I wasn't very clear. Those were current temps. But yeah I see that it drops, but warms up again tomorrow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Freezing here. Driveway is ice. Wind is still blowing. Shoulda grabbed a jacket.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh oh. NWS saying GFS is the outlier with the snow over the cities. The others have it south of us, with .1" qpf in the NW suburbs.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2105397 said:


> Oh oh. NWS saying GFS is the outlier with the snow over the cities. The others have it south of us, with .1" qpf in the NW suburbs.


Yea like i was saying it will go south lol.


----------



## qualitycut

Now whats the euro have for this weekend?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2105397 said:


> Oh oh. NWS saying GFS is the outlier with the snow over the cities. The others have it south of us, with .1" qpf in the NW suburbs.


Just one model run... no big deal


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2105405 said:


> Now whats the euro have for this weekend?


I think in the discussion they said the euro and GFS brought the weekend snow, but they thought the GFS was over doing it...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2105414 said:


> I think in the discussion they said the euro and GFS brought the weekend snow, but they thought the GFS was over doing it...


Yea i read it but kinda skimmed it. Gfs hardly has any of you look at the color map out put


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2105411 said:


> Just one model run... no big deal


Lol, unless its just 1 model run that shows snow


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2105403 said:


> Yea like i was saying it will go south lol.


LES to the cities. ......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

No dice for warranty on the hoses. Dealer even said "yeah, the hoses should have been 6-8" longer".

I'm officially shopping this tractor.


----------



## qualitycut

How in the cafe?

https://m.facebook.com/groups/691388064235147?view=permalink&id=1110957208944895


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2105422 said:


> LES to the cities. ......


Whats les mean again?


----------



## qualitycut

Now the nam has snow Saturday


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2105435 said:


> How in the cafe?
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/groups/691388064235147?view=permalink&id=1110957208944895


Tried it in a tractor once. My results weren't the same.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2105440 said:


> Whats les mean again?


Lake effect snow. Kinda what else had happen the other morning when it snowed 3" for no reason. You could see the moisture stream down from Superior.

May not have been technical Lake effect, but certainly picked up moisture off of Superior.

Guess unit is saying the majority of the snow will be to the south then as the wrap starts to pass by, that's where we pick up most of our snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2105443 said:


> Now the nam has snow Saturday


NWS better be right with their temps. I think they're too high.

29°F here. Dealer lot was glare ice.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Tractor is on the trailer. On my way to John Deere.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2105448 said:


> Lake effect snow. Kinda what else had happen the other morning when it snowed 3" for no reason. You could see the moisture stream down from Superior.
> 
> May not have been technical Lake effect, but certainly picked up moisture off of Superior.
> 
> Guess unit is saying the majority of the snow will be to the south then as the wrap starts to pass by, that's where we pick up most of our snow.


Yea thought thats what ot was but the cities get lake effect?


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2105435 said:


> How in the cafe?
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/groups/691388064235147?view=permalink&id=1110957208944895


That's what happens when you have a Boss that doesn't stack like a Western.

#ChainLiftsMatter!


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2105451 said:


> Tractor is on the trailer. On my way to John Deere.


No New Holland?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2105453 said:


> Yea thought thats what ot was but the cities get lake effect?


I don't think it does, by the true definition of Lake effect, but I think the storm can pick up moisture from Lake Superior and bring it down if the wind is right, like any LES.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2105460 said:


> No New Holland?


I would like one, at least price one, but I don't have a dealer around

Other than one in St. Croix Falls, but I haven't had much luck there.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2105340 said:


> I'm still tired and read that as the bucket broke in half at first. I don't think you hAve any other equipment that hasn't had something break huh?


I'm not going to say for fear other equipment will break.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

$40,000 for a new John Deere.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2105488 said:


> $40,000 for a new John Deere.


Significantly more than the Kubota?


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2105488 said:


> $40,000 for a new John Deere.


Holy crap!


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2105435 said:


> How in the cafe?
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/groups/691388064235147?view=permalink&id=1110957208944895


Wtf........


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2105417 said:


> Lol, unless its just 1 model run that shows snow


Says the guy panicking last night about the weekend snow.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2105500 said:


> Says the guy panicking last night about the weekend snow.


Ha never panicked, just said figures. Im all packed and ready to go. Only 1.5 hour drive if we get 2 or more inches

And there is now multiple runs showing it


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2105504 said:


> Holy crap! This is terrible I'm freaking out. Stupid son of a itch mother cafers are bound to be right with this run. I hate stupid winter this blows screw me. Stupid!!!! I'm screwed


Idk. Sounds like panicking to me.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2105511 said:


> Idk. Sounds like panicking to me.


Ha!!!!!!!!


----------



## IDST

Just got done salting Menards. Run off froze last night


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2105511 said:


> Idk. Sounds like panicking to me.


Hahahahahaha


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2105488 said:


> $40,000 for a new John Deere.


What model did you price? And what options?


----------



## Bill1090

31° and windy at home.


----------



## qualitycut

32 and snow according to my nws current conditions


Is not snowing though


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2105537 said:


> What model did you price? And what options?


3033R. Loader, cab, rear wiper, air ride seat, bucket, front hydraulics (for blade) ballast box, turf tires ($250 less than industrials).

Air ride seat and ballast box were $1000, which I would probably take out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2105546 said:


> 3033R. Loader, cab, rear wiper, air ride seat, bucket, front hydraulics (for blade) ballast box, turf tires ($250 less than industrials).
> 
> Air ride seat and ballast box were $1000, which I would probably take out.


3039R is $2200 more.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2105546 said:


> 3039R. Loader, cab, rear wiper, air ride seat, bucket, front hydraulics (for blade) ballast box, turf tires ($250 less than industrials).
> 
> Air ride seat and ballast box were $1000, which I would probably take out.


I paid 36k with tax for my 3320. It was a couple years old with 200 hours. This was about a year ago. I got the loader, a new broom, blower, and front hitch. Tractor has rear wiper, air seat (which is a must). I also had 3rd hydraulic installed to run the thumb on the joystick for hydraulic on the blower chute. Could look around for used, or check other deere dealers. If I remember correctly I priced a 4 thousand series and they were under 40k for tractor and loader


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Headed to New Holland now


----------



## skorum03

johndee has the bullseye headed right for Bill I see. 12-24"

Doesn't miss the metro by much either


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2105549 said:


> 3039R is $2200 more.


If you're gonna do that then go for the 3046r I think it is


----------



## Bill1090

skorum03;2105552 said:


> johndee has the bullseye headed right for Bill I see. 12-24"
> 
> Doesn't miss the metro by much either


Meteor only has me at 8".

Current future VRAC: 3.8".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2105553 said:


> If you're gonna do that then go for the 3046r I think it is


That's another $3000. Now I'm at $45,000 and completely not cost effective.

Even at $40,000, it's going to be closer to $20,000 and my tractor. About a $640 / month payment to do sidewalks with. I'd be better off to sell this tractor and find a used Jeep with a 6' plow.

Problem then is, I need a different piece of equipment for the landscape work in the summer. If I lose an account I think I'm gonna lose, I'm gonna have to pick up the slack with the landscape work.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2105559 said:


>


What's the deal with the pink outline?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Thursday, January 28, 2016

Recent Snowfall:
A new clipper type system dropped into the N. Great Lakes region late yesterday and worked east-southeast, bringing a couple of inches of snow to the MN Arrowhead, extreme NW/north central WI and into much of the UP.

GENERAL PICTURE:

§ One more light snows event to help boost snowcover in the north later tomorrow and Saturday, with LES helping to add to totals in the UP and NWL MI.

§ Confidence continues to grow on the idea of a fairly large snow system for Tue-Wed of next week in the northern Midwest.

1-4 DAY FORECAST:

The current clipper will continue to work through the Great Lakes today, with an inch or so possible in WI, upper and lower MI, northeast IN and much of OH. Some LES will push totals into the 1-4” range in areas of the UP and NWL snow belts.

Things will be fairly quiet elsewhere today and in most areas for most of tomorrow, with the next clipper to move through later Friday and into the weekend.

That Friday night/Saturday clipper type system is still indicated to bring a general 1-4” to most of the Northwoods, with some isolated heavier totals and things fairly quiet elsewhere.

Temps will run above average through the period, with the freeze line roaming the Northwoods in the next 3-4 days. A major meltdown is not likely in most areas, but some spots in the Northwoods could see a bit of melting during the midday hours.

5-10 DAY FORECAST:

As we head into the first half of next week, an area of low pressure is still indicated to roll out of the Rockies and become better organized as it works through the Plains and takes aim on the Midwest. The storm has been handled by the models with good agreement and thus confidence continues to grow. It is still a tad bit too far out to be saying it will occur for sure, but I am giving it a good (70-75%) chance that there will be some sort of a meaningful low pressure to work through and bring the potential for at least 4-8” of snow, with areas of 8”+ also possible.

The models remain in fairly good agreement on the track and that track puts the heaviest snow down across much of IA, the SE 1/3rd to ½ of MN, northwest 2/3rds of WI, all of the UP and far northern lower MI. I have taken the liberty of paint the expected totals on the 5-10 day map, but please be advised that the details could and probably will still change to some degree.

Temps early next week would largely remain below freezing across all of the Northwoods, with the potential for some of the northern sections of lower MI and possibly NE WI to see temps rise to above freezing, depending on the track of the low. Behind the low, temps look to cool to average and even a bit below and there looks to be a 1-2 day window of light to moderate LES to occur in the UP and W. lower MI snow belts following it.

-John


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2105561 said:


> What's the deal with the pink outline?


Areas in that area will be 12-24", but not widespread or not enough confidence to make it shaded pink.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2105557 said:


> That's another $3000. Now I'm at $45,000 and completely not cost effective.
> 
> Even at $40,000, it's going to be closer to $20,000 and my tractor. About a $640 / month payment to do sidewalks with. I'd be better off to sell this tractor and find a used Jeep with a 6' plow.
> 
> Problem then is, I need a different piece of equipment for the landscape work in the summer. If I lose an account I think I'm gonna lose, I'm gonna have to pick up the slack with the landscape work.


Skid loader....


----------



## skorum03

TKLAWN;2105565 said:


> Skid loader....


Thats what I would do.

He already had one of those though.


----------



## Bill1090

skorum03;2105567 said:


> Thats what I would do.
> 
> He already had one of those though.


Toolcat! Or a Mahendra (not spelled right I'm sure.)


----------



## skorum03

Bill1090;2105571 said:


> Toolcat! Or a Mahendra (not spelled right I'm sure.)


Toolcats are wayyyyyyyyyy expensive. Even used they are still crazily priced.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;2105567 said:


> Thats what I would do.
> 
> He already had one of those though.


Skid doesn't allow me to drive all over yards doing mulch work.

37 hp New Holland with same options as the 32 hp Deere????

$31,500.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2105575 said:


> Skid doesn't allow me to drive all over yards doing mulch work.
> 
> 37 hp New Holland with same options as the 32 hp Deere????
> 
> $31,500.


No they don't. Why is the price difference so much?

Cause it isn't green?


----------



## Ranger620

skorum03;2105576 said:


> No they don't. Why is the price difference so much?
> 
> Cause it isn't green?


In my opinion Deere is built a little heavier. When I was shopping I compared Deere with other models of the same class and Deere was always hevier. On my 75hp tractor the equivalent in kabota was like 2500 less in weight. Cheaper though. I didn't get to compare new holland though


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;2105576 said:


> No they don't. Why is the price difference so much?
> 
> Cause it isn't green?


Environmentalist for you. Everything is more expensive now because it's "green", even paint.

I'll be honest. I had some pretty serious sticker shock on the Deere.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;2105579 said:


> In my opinion Deere is built a little heavier. When I was shopping I compared Deere with other models of the same class and Deere was always hevier. On my 75hp tractor the equivalent in kabota was like 2500 less in weight. Cheaper though. I didn't get to compare new holland though


New Holland is the only one that had the specific model I'm looking for at the dealer. Comparing it to my Kubota B3350, the cab isn't as nice "looking".

Does it have heat for plowing? Yes. Does it have air for summer work? Yes. Those two questions and answers mean more than "looks nice".


----------



## Drakeslayer

Anyone have the link to the historical weather data on NWS? Having trouble finding it on my phone.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.cocorahs.org/ViewData/StateDailyPrecipReports.aspx?state=MN

This one???


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2105575 said:


> Skid doesn't allow me to drive all over yards doing mulch work.
> 
> 37 hp New Holland with same options as the 32 hp Deere????
> 
> $31,500.


Sounds like you're getting a New Holland


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2105595 said:


> Sounds like you're getting a New Holland


Or at least I'll have leveraging power.

I suppose I should go to Ziegler and price a Cat.

Edit.... Guess it was my imagination that I'd seen a Cat Compact Tractor???


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2105581 said:


> Environmentalist for you. Everything is more expensive now because it's "green", even paint.
> 
> I'll be honest. I had some pretty serious sticker shock on the Deere.


Hell, I would have... That's some serious dough!


----------



## dieselplw

Lwnmwrman. You know the rules.... We want pictures!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2105597 said:


> Or at least I'll have leveraging power.
> 
> I suppose I should go to Ziegler and price a Cat.
> 
> Edit.... Guess it was my imagination that I'd seen a Cat Compact Tractor???


Yeah I think only Bobcat


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

dieselplw;2105604 said:


> Lwnmwrman. You know the rules.... We want pictures!!


If anyone knows the rules, it's me.

I was the one that figured out how to post from TinyPic while driving around with no snow trying to get myself on the traffic cams.


----------



## TKLAWN

cbservicesllc;2105605 said:


> Yeah I think only Bobcat


They stopped making them too, lots of issues with them.


----------



## mnlefty

Love how the Hennepin county service center has 18 stations but only 7 people working. 36 min and counting, I feel sorry for anyone who is wasting their lunch hour here. Me, I have nothing better to do.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2105597 said:


> Or at least I'll have leveraging power.
> 
> I suppose I should go to Ziegler and price a Cat.
> 
> Edit.... Guess it was my imagination that I'd seen a Cat Compact Tractor???


Yea they don't. Buddy buys cat besides tractors are deere. You try Bobcat?


----------



## mnlefty

LwnmwrMan22;2105581 said:


> Environmentalist for you. Everything is more expensive now because it's "green", even paint.
> 
> I'll be honest. I had some pretty serious sticker shock on the Deere.


Grand scheme of things "cost to own" is probably similar across most tractors. That expensive green paint is still expensive on a used tractor too, but that initial cost can be tough to swallow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2105609 said:


> If anyone knows the rules, it's me.
> 
> I was the one that figured out how to post from TinyPic while driving around with no snow trying to get myself on the traffic cams.


I caught you once... :waving:


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;2105611 said:


> They stopped making them too, lots of issues with them.


Hmmm... how bout that...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Lwnmwrman, you ever looked at LS tractors? Nearest dealer to you is probably the one near Sandstone... My wife's uncle has one, seemed like a decent machine when I crawled around it quick...


----------



## dieselplw

LwnmwrMan22;2105609 said:


> If anyone knows the rules, it's me.
> 
> I was the one that figured out how to post from TinyPic while driving around with no snow trying to get myself on the traffic cams.


Ha. True that.

Honestly though get the best tractor that will last 10+ years. You have been in business a long time and you know you will use it. I'm not talking about the the most expensive or the brand. The most durable and toughest one you can get and if it happens to be the most expensive so be it. Get the best one I'm sure it will pay for itself.


----------



## Camden

Lawnmowerdude - I haven't read through all of the posts from today but it sounds like you need a sidewalk machine. I suggest you look at 2000 series John Deeres. I have a 2210 and it is incredibly versatile. I not only use it for sidewalk snow removal (blower/brush/plow), I use it for mowing cell tower sites with a 5' brush hog which is perfect for getting in and around tight areas. You can get them with loaders that can lift ~400lbs which is plenty for doing mulch work. 

Just something to consider....


----------



## Bill1090

Just remember NH and Case are basically the same now. And we all know how much better the red tractors are than the green ones!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looking around on the internets, I'm thinking that New Holland price isn't right.


----------



## Green Grass

mnlefty;2105612 said:


> Love how the Hennepin county service center has 18 stations but only 7 people working. 36 min and counting, I feel sorry for anyone who is wasting their lunch hour here. Me, I have nothing better to do.


Nice thing about wright county. Walk into Buffalo and walk out in 5 minutes


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;2105636 said:


> Nice thing about wright county. Walk into Buffalo and walk out in 5 minutes


With a current insurance card.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2105631 said:


> Lawnmowerdude - I haven't read through all of the posts from today but it sounds like you need a sidewalk machine. I suggest you look at 2000 series John Deeres. I have a 2210 and it is incredibly versatile. I not only use it for sidewalk snow removal (blower/brush/plow), I use it for mowing cell tower sites with a 5' brush hog which is perfect for getting in and around tight areas. You can get them with loaders that can lift ~400lbs which is plenty for doing mulch work.
> 
> Just something to consider....


I started out with a John Deere 770, no cab. Basically the same thing.

I need something a bit larger than that.


----------



## SSS Inc.

What's wrong with the tractor you have? Frozen filter and poorly routed hoses are hardly anything to dump it over. Have you put many hours on it since they "fixed" it??


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2105646 said:


> I started out with a John Deere 770, no cab. Basically the same thing.
> 
> I need something a bit larger than that.


I had a 2320. That thing sucked for lifting. Hell I can lift 30 bags of fert with the 3320


----------



## Doughboy12

TKLAWN;2105641 said:


> With a current insurance card.


Went to Apple Valley yesterday... Guy slid me the form and told me to write it in...asked him if he wanted to see my card...said he didn't care, it isn't up to him to police the dates on the cards. 
Politely said OK.


----------



## banonea

Damage from last night.


For those that need to replace skid pivot pins, it is easy. Start to finish less than 2 hours.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2105651 said:


> What's wrong with the tractor you have? Frozen filter and poorly routed hoses are hardly anything to dump it over. Have you put many hours on it since they "fixed" it??


I don't know what's wrong with it, that's the problem.

We have 3 hours on it since they "fixed" it, and it's down again.

No one wants to run it, cause it constantly breaks down.

I'm always wondering do I need to have another person on call to cover for this tractor.

It might very well end up being a solid tractor. For me, not so much.


----------



## IDST

LwnmwrMan22;2105609 said:


> If anyone knows the rules, it's me.
> 
> I was the one that figured out how to post from TinyPic while driving around with no snow trying to get myself on the traffic cams.


I still haven't figured out how to post pictures


----------



## qualitycut

jagext;2105663 said:


> I still haven't figured out how to post pictures


Give you 5k


----------



## qualitycut

jagext;2105663 said:


> I still haven't figured out how to post pictures


Photo bucket or tinypic


----------



## qualitycut

Sure cozy heading north in the regular cab with 2 dogs


----------



## qualitycut

Looking for lwmr. At subway by olson power


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Go tell them you're looking for a B3350 with about 300 hours on it.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2105704 said:


> Looking for lwmr. At subway by olson power


Little do you know hes actually watching you


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2105707 said:


> Go tell them you're looking for a B3350 with about 300 hours on it.


Lol and say find me one by Monday i have cash then maybe they will give you top dollar lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2105709 said:


> Lol and say find me one by Monday i have cash then maybe they will give you top dollar lol


They actually have 2 there, plus an older 3030.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's starting to take shape......


----------



## djagusch

SSS Inc.;2105651 said:


> What's wrong with the tractor you have? Frozen filter and poorly routed hoses are hardly anything to dump it over. Have you put many hours on it since they "fixed" it??


I think it's more the history of issues. Ones he could overlook are tipping it on its side, frozen filter, and hoses that were too short from the start.

Stuff he can't overlook is that its a low volume model with some new emissions stuff that they are taking a long time to figure out. Since is a low volume model it is taking along time to work out the bugs. Who knows if they are resolved. He's wasted plenty of hours and fuel with the re gen run time in winter. It's had computer issues. I bet it's been to the shop more than 10 times in that 300 hrs. That's every 30 hrs it's in the shop. Everytime being told it's good to go. That's bs.

Main thing is there is no confidence in the machine to be reliable. Enough to dump it due to that.

It's not like it's his first kubota issue either. They have screwed him enough the last 4 yrs that I would never buy one (mowers and tractors, lack of warranty support).


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;2105715 said:


> I think it's more the history of issues. Ones he could overlook are tipping it on its side, frozen filter, and hoses that were too short from the start.
> 
> Stuff he can't overlook is that its a low volume model with some new emissions stuff that they are taking a long time to figure out. Since is a low volume model it is taking along time to work out the bugs. Who knows if they are resolved. He's wasted plenty of hours and fuel with the re gen run time in winter. It's had computer issues. I bet it's been to the shop more than 10 times in that 300 hrs. That's every 30 hrs it's in the shop. Everytime being told it's good to go. That's bs.
> 
> Main thing is there is no confidence in the machine to be reliable. Enough to dump it due to that.
> 
> It's not like it's his first kubota issue either. They have screwed him enough the last 4 yrs that I would never buy one (mowers and tractors, lack of warranty support).


So are we leaning more toward vendor or manufacturer issue?

(I'm assuming manufacturer from what you've said here)


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2105725 said:


> So are we leaning more toward vendor or manufacturer issue?
> 
> (I'm assuming manufacturer from what you've said here)


Sounds like both . Kubota has say in warranty work


----------



## djagusch

cbservicesllc;2105725 said:


> So are we leaning more toward vendor or manufacturer issue?
> 
> (I'm assuming manufacturer from what you've said here)


Mfg isn't backing it's product. Same dealer got him a refund on a ferris mower.

Does lwnmwrmn22 use the product to its fullest? Yes. Does he abuse it? Not from what I've seen.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;2105729 said:


> Mfg isn't backing it's product. Same dealer got him a refund on a ferris mower.
> 
> Does lwnmwrmn22 use the product to its fullest? Yes. Does he abuse it? Not from what I've seen.


The abuse thing, this tractor would probably be the least "abused" out of any equipment.

I would say 15% of the engine hours have been just idle, trying to get the thing to regenerate, or having to do a parked regen.

Other than that, it's either been used to plow sidewalks or move mulch, once in a while to move rock.

Djagusch, Polaris and I THINK quality have all used this specific tractor.

I don't know that any of them would buy this tractor.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2105732 said:


> The abuse thing, this tractor would probably be the least "abused" out of any equipment.
> 
> I would say 15% of the engine hours have been just idle, trying to get the thing to regenerate, or having to do a parked regen.
> 
> Other than that, it's either been used to plow sidewalks or move mulch, once in a while to move rock.
> 
> Djagusch, Polaris and I THINK quality have all used this specific tractor.
> 
> I don't know that any of them would buy this tractor.[/QUOTE
> 
> I drove it out of the trailer and parked it Probably doesn't qualify me as an expert on it though.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2105732 said:


> The abuse thing, this tractor would probably be the least "abused" out of any equipment.
> 
> I would say 15% of the engine hours have been just idle, trying to get the thing to regenerate, or having to do a parked regen.
> 
> Other than that, it's either been used to plow sidewalks or move mulch, once in a while to move rock.
> 
> Djagusch, Polaris and I THINK quality have all used this specific tractor.
> 
> I don't know that any of them would buy this tractor.


That's a bummer... Usually hear nothing but good things about Kubota...


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

LwnmwrMan22;2105581 said:


> Environmentalist for you. Everything is more expensive now because it's "green", even paint.
> 
> I'll be honest. I had some pretty serious sticker shock on the Deere.


Before you run from a Green Machine, consider:

1. Support - Not to Nay-Say Olson, I am sure they do fine, but how many of these tractors are they really having a look at in order to become really good at diagnosing/repairing them? What kind of support do they have from their manufacturer?

2. Re-Sale - I have gone the route of "low initial cost" for equipment. I had a 190 Doosan excavator that I bought new. It took a 50% hit in price in 2 years. I cried for weeks after that auction. Even now, years later, I see a Doosan - I have to wipe my eyes at the memory. I have also had a Cat 315 that I put 1500 hours on (bought used) and sold it for within 2% of my purchase price. That is cheap hours. A piece I own now is a Kubota 75 - I am certain that, although it has been a good machine for me, the value did not hold anywhere near what a Bobcat or a Cat would have.


----------



## Doughboy12

Haven't seen him around in a while...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2105764 said:


> That's a bummer... Usually hear nothing but good things about Kubota...


I had a Kubota L4330 and also still own a Kubota M6040.

Between the 2 machines I have 5,000 hours with minimal repairs.

Working with Firewood, when we used to cut our own trees down out in the woods, I would be be dragging logs out on 3 wheels (log too heavy and lifting the back end up) or inching a log over the side of the trailer and using physics to get the log loaded, etc.

Those tractors were beat on with minimal repairs.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2105774 said:


> Haven't seen him around in a while...


I figured it would be Frankie with a "get your Chinese" announcement.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like quality got an early start on this afternoon's NAM.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2105786 said:


> Looks like quality got an early start on this afternoon's NAM.


Huh?.........?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2105636 said:


> Nice thing about wright county. Walk into Buffalo and walk out in 5 minutes


This......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2105787 said:


> Huh?.........?


Look at the NAM. You made the right call.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2105789 said:


> Look at the NAM. You made the right call.


Or did I? After you posted i kinda thought you meant that and looked.


----------



## SSS Inc.

The new GFS has three events now. It appears that it added the one that the NAM dropped. We ought to be good for one of these?!?!?!?!?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Um.........










There's almost as much qpf on Sunday per the GFS as for next Tuesday.

Edit..... New GFS has .2" qpf Friday, .7" qpf Sunday and .6" qpf Tuesday.

1.5" of moisture. Everyone can do the math at 10:1.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2105796 said:


> Um.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's almost as much qpf on Sunday per the GFS as for next Tuesday.
> 
> Edit..... New GFS has .2" qpf Friday, .7" qpf Sunday and .6" qpf Tuesday.
> 
> 1.5" of moisture. Everyone can do the math at 10:1.


Just washed everything today, you can thank me later wesport


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Qpf....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snow.....


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2105794 said:


> The new GFS has three events now. It appears that it added the one that the NAM dropped. We ought to be good for one of these?!?!?!?!?


Gfs has the highest temps by 4 or so degress also


----------



## ryde307

NorthernProServ;2105803 said:


> Just washed everything today, you can thank me later wesport


I'm convinced we will get 10"+ by Friday of next week.payup


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2105810 said:


> Snow.....


Might want to turn down the ratios for this weekend slugger


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2105820 said:


> Might want to turn down the ratios for this weekend slugger


It's already at 11:1. But fine....


----------



## Bill1090

Polaris you got your ears on?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2105822 said:


> It's already at 11:1. But fine....


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2105822 said:


> It's already at 11:1. But fine....


Gfs has temps in mid 30s


----------



## ryde307

If it followed the average I would be happy. 2 inches or so Sunday and 5 inches or so Tuesday starting around noon done by Midnight. Sounds like a perfect week.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2105794 said:


> The new GFS has three events now. It appears that it added the one that the NAM dropped. We ought to be good for one of these?!?!?!?!?


You'd sure as hell think so! Be nice to get 2 events this week!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Quality is panicking again.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2105834 said:


> Quality is panicking again.


He might not be, but I am..... Wondering what will break on this tractor again.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;2105823 said:


> Polaris you got your ears on?


What did I miss?


----------



## IDST

Well I think I just bought my first dump truck. Western star


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2105827 said:


> If it followed the average I would be happy. 2 inches or so Sunday and 5 inches or so Tuesday starting around noon done by Midnight. Sounds like a perfect week.


Absolutely!


----------



## SSS Inc.

jagext;2105849 said:


> Well I think I just bought my first dump truck. Western star


Boyer in Rogers? If so I probably sat in that truck the other day. I went home with a used Sterling instead. Next two will probably be Western Stars. Nice trucks.


----------



## albhb3

ryde307;2105827 said:


> If it followed the average I would be happy. 2 inches or so Sunday and 5 inches or so Tuesday starting around noon done by Midnight. Sounds like a perfect week.


that's what she said


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Qpf from Feb 1- Feb 3.










This makes it look like there are two separate systems. The one in NEB, then the one coming up from the Gulf.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2105834 said:


> Quality is panicking again.


Quality is at the bar up north. I will panic if i check her and there os 2 inches or more on the ground before i get home sunday  and at that i will only panic if i an unable to drive home


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Chance of Snow Accumulation

01/29/2016 0600AM to 01/30/2016 0700AM

County: 
For cities in Chisago, MN county
Location	Min	Likely	Max	0"	0.1-1"	1-2"	2-4"	4-6"	6-8"	8-12"	12-18"	>18"
Chisago City, MN	0	<1	1	15%	55%	27%	3%	0%	0%	0%	0%	0%
Rush City, MN	0	<1	1	17%	45%	31%	7%	0%	0%	0%	0%	0%


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Chance of Snow Accumulation

01/29/2016 0600AM to 01/30/2016 0700AM

County: 
For cities in Hennepin, MN county
Location	Min	Likely	Max	0"	0.1-1"	1-2"	2-4"	4-6"	6-8"	8-12"	12-18"	>18"
Bloomington, MN	0	<1	<1	50% 46%	4%	0%	0%	0%	0%	0%	0%
Maple Grove, MN	0	<1	<1	50% 45%	5%	0%	0%	0%	0%	0%	0%
Minneapolis, MN	0	<1	<1	50% 47%	3%	0%	0%	0%	0%	0%	0%


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2105867 said:


> I will panic if i check her and there os 2 inches or more


I would run as fast as I could if she has 2" or more.

"So I took her to my crib, and everything went well as planned
But when she got undressed, it was a big old mess, Sheena was a man
So I threw him out, I don't fool around with no Oscar Meyer wiener
You must be sure that the girl is pure for the Funky Cold Medina"


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2105871 said:


> Chance of Snow Accumulation
> 
> 01/29/2016 0600AM to 01/30/2016 0700AM
> 
> County:
> For cities in Hennepin, MN county
> Location	Min	Likely	Max	0"	0.1-1"	1-2"	2-4"	4-6"	6-8"	8-12"	12-18"	>18"
> Bloomington, MN	0	<1	<1	50% 46%	4%	0%	0%	0%	0%	0%	0%
> Maple Grove, MN	0	<1	<1	50% 45%	5%	0%	0%	0%	0%	0%	0%
> Minneapolis, MN	0	<1	<1	50% 47%	3%	0%	0%	0%	0%	0%	0%


Obviously on NWS somewhere... Where did you find the different cities? That's kind of cool... Although next time throw that in Excel for us, k?


----------



## Polarismalibu

jagext;2105849 said:


> Well I think I just bought my first dump truck. Western star


Good choice! That's the way I want to go


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2105867 said:


> Quality is at the bar up north. I will panic if i check her and there os 2 inches or more on the ground before i get home sunday  and at that i will only panic if i an unable to drive home


Did you get out on the lake today?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2105877 said:


> Obviously on NWS somewhere... Where did you find the different cities? That's kind of cool... Although next time throw that in Excel for us, k?


That New winter weather link, the one with the 3 panels. Scroll down a little ways and it's shows percentages for different areas of the state, or you can select a county, which then shows cities in that county.


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;2105882 said:


> Did you get out on the lake today?


you should have seen the nuts down at the launch at hastings drove wheelers out were not 20 ft from open water


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.dnr.state.mn.us/climate/twin_cities/snowfall.html

State snowfall totals

Pretty much all the records you've ever wanted to know.

Days with measurable snowfall
Monthly totals
Yearly averages
Etc.


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;2105846 said:


> What did I miss?


Who did you talk to about the price of the Assault?


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2105882 said:


> Did you get out on the lake today?


No didnt get here till 4. Going rainbow trout fishing on a lake close by tomorrow.


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;2105885 said:


> you should have seen the nuts down at the launch at hastings drove wheelers out were not 20 ft from open water


Go on the st croix in bayport. People are parked 15 ft from that open water by that plant there


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2105887 said:


> http://www.dnr.state.mn.us/climate/twin_cities/snowfall.html
> 
> State snowfall totals
> 
> Pretty much all the records you've ever wanted to know.
> 
> Days with measurable snowfall
> Monthly totals
> Yearly averages
> Etc.


That's way better than they use to have. Much easier than before.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2105884 said:


> That New winter weather link, the one with the 3 panels. Scroll down a little ways and it's shows percentages for different areas of the state, or you can select a county, which then shows cities in that county.


Nice! Thumbs Up


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;2105885 said:


> you should have seen the nuts down at the launch at hastings drove wheelers out were not 20 ft from open water


You can have 20" of ice right up to open water.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;2105890 said:


> Who did you talk to about the price of the Assault?


I didn't talk to anyone on it the price tag was on the bars.

Talk to Brad if you go there he'll hook you up


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2105896 said:


> No didnt get here till 4. Going rainbow trout fishing on a lake close by tomorrow.


That should be fun. I'll be up this weekend in the castle again


----------



## IDST

SSS Inc.;2105857 said:


> Boyer in Rogers? If so I probably sat in that truck the other day. I went home with a used Sterling instead. Next two will probably be Western Stars. Nice trucks.


Did you sit in the one with the j craft box?


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2105909 said:


> That should be fun. I'll be up this weekend in the castle again


Maybe take the wheeler over. Think we are going ridding Saturday


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hey CB, what's wrong with the pic on the right????


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;2105905 said:


> I didn't talk to anyone on it the price tag was on the bars.
> 
> Talk to Brad if you go there he'll hook you up


Hmm. I called up there today and talked to him. He gave me a price of $9539.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2105918 said:


> Hey CB, what's wrong with the pic on the right????


This is even worse.....


----------



## qualitycut

So new gfs has has 34 degrees but the most snow Sunday. Hmmmm


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2105918 said:


> Hey CB, what's wrong with the pic on the right????


Hey, south.....


----------



## NorthernProServ

If we don't get at least 2" from the Tuesday "storm", I will have lost all hope for this winter.


----------



## NorthernProServ

#depressing


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;2105927 said:


> If we don't get at least 2" from the Tuesday "storm", I will have lost all hope for this winter.


I'm much more concerned about Sunday. If we get 2-3-4" of snow on Sunday, even if it doesn't add up on blacktop, it'll be colder than currently forecast.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2105918 said:


> Hey CB, what's wrong with the pic on the right????


Yeah I wasn't going to say anything...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;2105922 said:


> Hmm. I called up there today and talked to him. He gave me a price of $9539.


For the 600 or 800?


----------



## qualitycut

Just won 2 meat raffles in a row.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2105924 said:


> This is even worse.....


Yeah, the closer that Low tracks to Chicago, the worse for us...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2105949 said:


> Yeah, the closer that Low tracks to Chicago, the worse for us...


Not really........


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2105954 said:


> Not really........


Should say him right?


----------



## Bill1090

polarismalibu;2105945 said:


> for the 600 or 800?


600..........


----------



## qualitycut

So havent really looked at weather but driver just texted and said might miss us mod week, when they say miss is that totally or just a few inches?


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2105957 said:


> Should say him right?


Yeah... the worse for me... and I'll go out on a limb and say NorthPro, SSS, and Ryde as well...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2105963 said:


> Yeah... the worse for me... and I'll go out on a limb and say NorthPro, SSS, and Ryde as well...


You guys need to simmer down. Calling a bust already.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jagext;2105912 said:


> Did you sit in the one with the j craft box?


Yes. I think it had a white cab. Red Box?


----------



## Drakeslayer

cbservicesllc;2105963 said:


> Yeah... the worse for me... and I'll go out on a limb and say NorthPro, SSS, and Ryde as well...


You can put me on that list also


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2105963 said:


> Yeah... the worse for me... and I'll go out on a limb and say NorthPro, SSS, and Ryde as well...


You give up too easy. S**** going to hit the fan on Tuesday. Trust me.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2105970 said:


> You give up too easy. S**** going to hit the fan on Tuesday. Trust me.


I've trusted you to many times this year. Yu let us down!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green grass or city guy we have a bobcat and truck for sale in Montrose if you need them


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2105964 said:


> You guys need to simmer down. Calling a bust already.


Not yet i will wait till Thursday


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2105976 said:


> Not yet i will wait till Thursday


Wait, what? It is Thursday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Over 4"

But SSS doesn't believe in the SREF, so nevermind.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2105964 said:


> You guys need to simmer down. Calling a bust already.


No no no no... not me... I merely said that the closer the Low goes to Chicago, the less snow we get... It will change 100 times between now and then


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2105970 said:


> You give up too easy. S**** going to hit the fan on Tuesday. Trust me.


See above, your confidence is reassuring! Thumbs Up


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;2105975 said:


> Green grass or city guy we have a bobcat and truck for sale in Montrose if you need them


Where I have not seen them around.


----------



## IDST

SSS Inc.;2105967 said:


> Yes. I think it had a white cab. Red Box?


Purple box. I like the lower sides for loading with a skid


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;2105970 said:


> You give up too easy. S**** going to hit the fan on Tuesday. Trust me.


That is what i am prepping for.......

BTW the dump works great. Got a chance to realy work it last night, very happy.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2105982 said:


> Wait, what? It is Thursday.


Next Thursday rich


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;2105986 said:


> Where I have not seen them around.


Brought them out today. Right by Emerys truck service I believe.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2105984 said:


> No no no no... not me... I merely said that the closer the Low goes to Chicago, the less snow we get... It will change 100 times between now and then


Well, technically about 25 times. About 18 times once the RAP gets ahold of it.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2105984 said:


> No no no no... not me... I merely said that the closer the Low goes to Chicago, the less snow we get... It will change 100 times between now and then


Maybe 25 to 40


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2105994 said:


> Maybe 25 to 40


Ha! Beat ya.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2105983 said:


> Over 4"
> 
> But SSS doesn't believe in the SREF, so nevermind.


No, not true. I said that these maps are misleading for most people. Showing a map for >4 in three hour chunks doesn't help much.



jagext;2105987 said:


> Purple box. I like the lower sides for loading with a skid


No this was a Quad Axle. I don't think I saw that one. We went home with another Tri-axle.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2105998 said:


> No, not true. I said that these maps are misleading for most people. Showing a map for >4 in three hour chunks doesn't help much.
> 
> No this was a Quad Axle. I don't think I saw that one. We went home with another Tri-axle.


Why not? If you have a blob over you for 6 hours, then you're going to get 4-6". I just use it as a visual for where the most snow is going to fall.


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;2105988 said:


> That is what i am prepping for.......
> 
> BTW the dump works great. Got a chance to realy work it last night, very happy.


I'm glad to hear it! It was always a good truck and even though we always put minimal miles on it it was completely gone through every Spring by our mechanics. I can't wait to see how you change the look of it in the future.


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;2105990 said:


> Brought them out today. Right by Emerys truck service I believe.


Perfect I will jack them tomorrow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2106005 said:


> I'm glad to hear it! It was always a good truck and even though we always put minimal miles on it it was completely gone through every Spring by our mechanics. *I can't wait to see how you change the look of it in the future.*


You mean pictures of parts of it spread out on the work bench?? 



Love ya bano!!!


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2105963 said:


> Yeah... the worse for me... and I'll go out on a limb and say NorthPro, SSS, and Ryde as well...


Got that right !


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2106001 said:


> Why not? If you have a blob over you for 6 hours, then you're going to get 4-6". I just use it as a visual for where the most snow is going to fall.


In your scenario if we were going to get 4-6" over 6 hours that map with those settings (>4" per three hours) it might not show it. I ain't hatin' I'm just sayin'.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2106015 said:


> In your scenario if we were going to get 4-6" over 6 hours that map with those settings (>4" per three hours) it might not show it. I ain't hatin' I'm just sayin'.


Yeah I think you guys are on the same page... kinda... I personally like the WPC maps that show probabilities of the depth you pick over 24 or 48 hours...


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2106019 said:


> Yeah I think you guys are on the same page... kinda... I personally like the WPC maps that show probabilities of the depth you pick over 24 or 48 hours...


I like the QPF maps on the models and I'll decide what looks likely or not.


----------



## Bill1090

So what is everyone else like the weather channel and the locals seeing that makes them think this is going to be a big storm? The meteo is only at 6-8".


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;2106006 said:


> Perfect I will jack them tomorrow


Wouldn't be the first time. Insurance money on these we would be ok with.


----------



## IDST

SSS Inc.;2105967 said:


> Yes. I think it had a white cab. Red Box?


They have a quint that I really like. Cost vs income didn't seen worth it


----------



## Ranger620

Drakeslayer;2106026 said:


> Wouldn't be the first time. Insurance money on these we would be ok with.


I got one here he could stop and get too. Insurance money would be more than resale I could get


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2106022 said:


> I like the QPF maps on the models and I'll decide what looks likely or not.


Well, there's that too


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2106025 said:


> So what is everyone else like the weather channel and the locals seeing that makes them think this is going to be a big storm? The meteo is only at 6-8".


Because the Weather Channel only exists to make you watch them. Do you watch them when it's clear and sunny? Or do you watch them when there is a storm or talk of a storm?

TWC is by FAR the most slanted to storms, because they need people to watch them.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;2106033 said:


> I got one here he could stop and get too. Insurance money would be more than resale I could get


He needs to bring a big truck. I'll leave my Kubota at Kwik Trip in Stacy with the keys in it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

IDST;2106030 said:


> They have a quint that I really like. Cost vs income didn't seen worth it


Another lurker finally pops his head up. 

Welcome.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;2106025 said:


> So what is everyone else like the weather channel and the locals seeing that makes them think this is going to be a big storm? The meteo is only at 6-8".


Right now it is... and that's a couple runs of a couple models... whereas NWS is looking at a TON more than the 2 we see... Plus you have the Euro that SSS has really cool maps for, but won't post a link...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2106042 said:


> Right now it is... and that's a couple runs of a couple models... whereas NWS is looking at a TON more than the 2 we see... Plus you have the Euro that SSS has really cool maps for, but won't post a link...


NWS thinks 8" is a big storm. After all, they MIGHT post a warning.


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;2106033 said:


> I got one here he could stop and get too. Insurance money would be more than resale I could get


Wow I would be busy.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2106039 said:


> Another lurker finally pops his head up.
> 
> Welcome.


Uhhhh, actually I think we have a name change!


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2106038 said:


> He needs to bring a big truck. I'll leave my Kubota at Kwik Trip in Stacy with the keys in it.


I might have to make multiple trips


----------



## qualitycut

All the locals and people who sell advertising talk these up storms to get hits on websites and watch thier news. All about getting people to watch. Nothing more nothing less


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2106046 said:


> Uhhhh, actually I think we have a name change!


Jagext.................


----------



## IDST

LwnmwrMan22;2106039 said:


> Another lurker finally pops his head up.
> 
> Welcome.


Nope it's me jagext. I didn't even notice it got changed. I emailed Donovan and asked how to do it. Looks like he did it for me. Thanks Donovan!


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2106039 said:


> Another lurker finally pops his head up.
> 
> Welcome.


There are WAY more lurkers than what you'd believe. Every time I've asked for some help plowing a cell tower no matter where it is I get tons of calls, texts, PMs. I'll check out their profile and a lot of them have no posts.


----------



## IDST

New company and name.
Ice Dam Steam Team & Outdoor Services.
Don't do exterior work anymore.


----------



## Camden

IDST;2106056 said:


> Nope it's me jagext. I didn't even notice it got changed. I emailed Donovan and asked how to do it. Looks like he did it for me. Thanks Donovan!


Alright, I'll be the first to ask...what does IDST stand for?

Edit: See above


----------



## IDST

Camden;2106057 said:


> There are WAY more lurkers than what you'd believe. Every time I've asked for some help plowing a cell tower no matter where it is I get tons of calls, texts, PMs. I'll check out their profile and a lot of them have no posts.


I'm on here once every hour it seems but feel like a lurker with so few posts.


----------



## qualitycut

IDST;2106056 said:


> Nope it's me jagext. I didn't even notice it got changed. I emailed Donovan and asked how to do it. Looks like he did it for me. Thanks Donovan!


Well seems like me and cb are the only ones who pay attention around here


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2106049 said:


> All the locals and people who sell advertising talk these up storms to get hits on websites and watch thier news. All about getting people to watch. Nothing more nothing less


I think we need an impact map from SSS.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2106006 said:


> Perfect I will jack them tomorrow


Just need hay and pallots.


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;2106005 said:


> I'm glad to hear it! It was always a good truck and even though we always put minimal miles on it it was completely gone through every Spring by our mechanics. I can't wait to see how you change the look of it in the future.


My buddy that does all the LED's and stuff for me has already got about $2,000 worth the LED lighting backup cameras front grille camera all ready to go as soon as I can find a place big enough that I can pull it in and we can work on it. Over the summer it's probably going to be getting a paint job depending on what it will cost to get it sandblasted. I can definitely tell you that it does not like to up shift with splitting gears.... Every once in awhile I find myself forgetting to not do that


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2106007 said:


> You mean pictures of parts of it spread out on the work bench??
> 
> 
> 
> Love ya bano!!!


Only real work I had to go to this truck so far has been the vacuum booster, but from what I've been told they are common especially if a truck sits for a long period of time the diaphragms internally dry out.


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;2106045 said:


> Wow I would be busy.


Sad part is if I actually took the time to fix it up it would be worth way more. Nothing wrong with it other than needs a paint job a door need to free pins. Machine only has 950 hours on it. I just want a 2 speed machine.


----------



## IDST

Who's watching trump vs the debate


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;2106066 said:


> My buddy that does all the LED's and stuff for me has already got about $2,000 worth the LED lighting backup cameras front grille camera all ready to go as soon as I can find a place big enough that I can pull it in and we can work on it. Over the summer it's probably going to be getting a paint job depending on what it will cost to get it sandblasted. I can definitely tell you that it does not like to up shift with splitting gears.... Every once in awhile I find myself forgetting to not do that


Split shifting is an art. Bring it back to me and I'll show you how it's done. 

Clutch in......Put it in nuetral......Clutch out........Clutch in.....put it in gear and push the button down all at once. Do this just right and it works great. Otherwise drive it like my brother did and stay in low range until you get to the highest gear then put it in high.


----------



## SSS Inc.

IDST;2106077 said:


> Who's watching trump vs the debate


What channel is trump on?


----------



## Camden

IDST;2106077 said:


> Who's watching trump vs the debate


CNN is totally blowing it. They cut away from the event every time someone other than Trump speaks. I want to hear what they have to say! It's pissing me off.


----------



## Ranger620

IDST;2106077 said:


> Who's watching trump vs the debate


Watching blacklist. May switch to trump


----------



## IDST

SSS Inc.;2106082 said:


> What channel is trump on?


Cnn and a few others. The others I saw up on the 300 ish on direct


----------



## SSS Inc.

This is getting good...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

3 years ago today we had thunderstorms with heavy rain. I don't really remember it though


----------



## SSS Inc.

Stump for trump ladies.!!!!


----------



## Ranger620

IDST;2106098 said:


> Cnn and a few others. The others I saw up on the 300 ish on direct


It's over isn't it?? Went to cnn and it was other news


----------



## Bill1090

Kaley Cuceo in a sports bra. Yes please!


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;2106107 said:


> It's over isn't it?? Went to cnn and it was other news


That's what they're doing. If Trump isn't on stage they're cutting to these liberal idiots who trash him. F those guys.


----------



## Ranger620

Bill1090;2106115 said:


> Kaley Cuceo in a sports bra. Yes please!


She needs the long hair back. But yes please. What is she on??


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;2106120 said:


> She needs the long hair back. But yes please. What is she on??


Lip sync battle.


----------



## Ranger620

Hard to believe it was 30 years ago that the challenger exploded. Still remember watching it in class live.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Weather story from NWS green bay I posted, they updated a bit ago and moved track 1 back west a bit. Trend or mirage ?


----------



## Ranger620

Bill1090;2106122 said:


> Lip sync battle.


I looked it said it was on tomorrow. Sob now I'm pissed. I herd she was awesome. That show is hilarious. I like to watch it on demand they don't edit out so much.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Sure the nam doesn't have the weekend snow but it sure is close.....Like really close.


----------



## SSS Inc.

NorthernProServ;2106124 said:


> Weather story from NWS green bay I posted, they updated a bit ago and moved track 1 back west a bit. Trend or mirage ?


Trend.................


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;2106123 said:


> Hard to believe it was 30 years ago that the challenger exploded. Still remember watching it in class live.


I read today that an engineer tried to stop the launch because he was so concerned about the O-ring that failed and caused the explosion but his concerns were ignored. He was fired shortly thereafter.

Found the link...

http://www.lettersofnote.com/2009/10/result-would-be-catastrophe.html


----------



## IDST

Recorded the debate. Can't stand listening to Rubio. Hee has done decent running points at time but I don't like his demeanor


----------



## IDST

Ranger620;2106125 said:


> I looked it said it was on tomorrow. Sob now I'm pissed. I herd she was awesome. That show is hilarious. I like to watch it on demand they don't edit out so much.


Best show on t.v. Right now. The tannum's where the best so far.


----------



## Ranger620

IDST;2106133 said:


> Best show on t.v. Right now. The tannum's where the best so far.


Right up there with duwayne Johnson and jimmy Fallon


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2106124 said:


> Weather story from NWS green bay I posted, they updated a bit ago and moved track 1 back west a bit. Trend or mirage ?


Hopefully a trend... but the spread growing wider between the 2 tracks is somewhat concerning...


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;2106078 said:


> Split shifting is an art. Bring it back to me and I'll show you how it's done.
> 
> Clutch in......Put it in nuetral......Clutch out........Clutch in.....put it in gear and push the button down all at once. Do this just right and it works great. Otherwise drive it like my brother did and stay in low range until you get to the highest gear then put it in high.


Up shifting/splitting is no problem, down shifting and trying to split is the problem. RPM's to high......


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;2106123 said:


> Hard to believe it was 30 years ago that the challenger exploded. Still remember watching it in class live.


I was in 9th grade......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2106140 said:


> Up shifting/splitting is no problem, down shifting and trying to split is the problem. RPM's to high......


I can see how that could be a problem for you


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;2106140 said:


> Up shifting/splitting is no problem, down shifting and trying to split is the problem. RPM's to high......


Yea, you have to get that just right. You really don't need to anyway.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2106139 said:


> Hopefully a trend... but the spread growing wider between the 2 tracks is somewhat concerning...


True.....I have this feeling we get nothing or a **** load of snow. Hoping for the latter of the two.


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;2106140 said:


> Up shifting/splitting is no problem, down shifting and trying to split is the problem. RPM's to high......


Grind em till you find em.


----------



## SSS Inc.

NorthernProServ;2106160 said:


> True.....I have this feeling we get nothing or a **** load of snow. Hoping for the latter of the two.


Potentially a Doozie or a Dud???


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2106155 said:


>


Looks like a kidney


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2106162 said:


> Potentially a Doozie or a Dud???


Hahaha exactly!


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;2106162 said:


> Potentially a Doozie or a Dud???


I'm game for a Doozie!


----------



## SSS Inc.

NorthernProServ;2106167 said:


> I'm game for a Doozie!


Me too!. I want to get ***** slapped by mother nature.


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;2106161 said:


> Grind em till you find em.


Use to think that till i waa the one that had to fix em when they were ground off......lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

"Right now, we are on the northern edge for next Tuesday"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

See the cross check one of the Ottawa Senators put on a linesman??

Google Dennis Wideman. Nasty. The guy should go to jail.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2106174 said:


> See the cross check one of the Ottewa Senators put on an official??
> 
> Google Dennis Wideman. Nasty. The guy should go to jail.


Pretty brutal


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2106175 said:


> Pretty brutal


It was clearly an accident.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2106176 said:


> It was clearly an accident.


He was woozy, he couldn't avoid it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Certainly doesn't look too "big".


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2106177 said:


> He was woozy, he couldn't avoid it.


He was suspended indefinitely so that's like what 2 months


----------



## Drakeslayer

It was just a cross check. You guys need to quit watching the weather and toughen up a little.


----------



## Ranger620

Drakeslayer;2106181 said:


> It was just a cross check. You guys need to quit watching the weather and toughen up a little.


Ya the ref should have been penalized for embellishment


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;2106183 said:


> Ya the ref should have been penalized for embellishment


He just took a dive.


----------



## ryde307

Ranger620;2106123 said:


> Hard to believe it was 30 years ago that the challenger exploded. Still remember watching it in class live.


Alot of guys on here were not alive yet. I was 1.



Ranger620;2106125 said:


> I looked it said it was on tomorrow. Sob now I'm pissed. I herd she was awesome. That show is hilarious. I like to watch it on demand they don't edit out so much.


You can get most of them on youtube.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2106174 said:


> See the cross check one of the Ottawa Senators put on a linesman??
> 
> Google Dennis Wideman. Nasty. The guy should go to jail.


Google Marty Mcsorley if you want Nasty. He was Gretzkys bouncer.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I can't decide if I'm digging Megyn K's evil business woman look.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2106174 said:


> See the cross check one of the Ottawa Senators put on a linesman??
> 
> Google Dennis Wideman. Nasty. The guy should go to jail.


Saw that earlier today. Just think about how differently that could've ended. Pure stupidity.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2106190 said:


> I can't decide if I'm digging Megyn K's evil business woman look.


Any pics????


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;2106193 said:


> Any pics????


Turn on Fox news.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dangit....Natalie from the channel 4 was in Forest Lake drinking hot cocoa.


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;2106190 said:


> I can't decide if I'm digging Megyn K's evil business woman look.


She kinda looks like a dude.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2106194 said:


> Turn on Fox news.


10-4. I'm not diggin it


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2106200 said:


>


What's the purple mean?


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2106200 said:


>


God he looks like a goof


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;2106208 said:


> What's the purple mean?


Means you need a sled and I'm coming to visit!


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;2106212 said:


> Means you need a sled and I'm coming to visit!


Going to m&m in Rushford tomorrow. Looks like they got a decent deal on the Assault. If not I might head up to Ramsey. The ball and chain wants an Indy now so I might end up with 2 sleds.


----------



## qualitycut

I said south 4 days ago. If it does and we get no snow. I will buy whoever shows up to smack shack a meal or kod a lap dance we can decide if it busts


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2106213 said:


> Ok. I did that and ended up with 2 kids and haven't been on a fishing trip since.


:laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;2106210 said:


> God he looks like a goof


I paused it there for a reason.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;2106217 said:


> Going to m&m in Rushford tomorrow. Looks like they got a decent deal on the Assault. If not I might head up to Ramsey. The ball and chain wants an Indy now so I might end up with 2 sleds.


If you go to Ramsey let me know ill let Brad know I know you he will sharpen his pencil on the numbers a bit


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Built a New Holland on New Holland's website, it was about $37,000, full retail.

I suppose if the dealer wanted to move a tractor and deduct 18%, then they could be at $31,000.

I know on the John Deere spec sheet, they knocked 10% off the MSRP of the tractor, but the loader, bucket, everything else was full MSRP.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone going to Scharber's open house tomorrow (Friday) in Rogers? If there's no ice in the morning, I'm shooting to be there around 11ish. They have a 3039R there for me to look at.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2106225 said:


> Anyone going to Scharber's open house tomorrow (Friday) in Rogers? If there's no ice in the morning, I'm shooting to be there around 11ish. They have a 3039R there for me to look at.


I'm heading to your neighborhood.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2106213 said:


> Ok. I did that and ended up with 2 kids and haven't been on a fishing trip since.


Lmfao $!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## albhb3

Bill1090;2106217 said:


> Going to m&m in Rushford tomorrow. Looks like they got a decent deal on the Assault. If not I might head up to Ramsey. The ball and chain wants an Indy now so I might end up with 2 sleds.


Go to cannon power excelent service there. M&m leaves all their stuff outside


----------



## unit28

uh.oh......I see rain


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Don't look at the meteo for Sunday.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2106256 said:


> Don't look at the meteo for Sunday.


Does it account for clouds
Because we need a big portion of sunshine (high pressure)
To clear out the clouds in order to drop Temps far enough to have an all snow event


----------



## unit28

Sunday

A 20 percent chance of snow before noon. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 34. Calm wind becoming north northwest around 5 mph in the morning.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;2106225 said:


> Anyone going to Scharber's open house tomorrow (Friday) in Rogers? If there's no ice in the morning, I'm shooting to be there around 11ish. They have a 3039R there for me to look at.


I will be there.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2106268 said:


> Does it account for clouds
> Because we need a big portion of sunshine (high pressure)
> To clear out the clouds in order to drop Temps far enough to have an all snow event


Right, that's obviously why NWS only has about .4" of snow


----------



## IDST

LwnmwrMan22;2106225 said:


> Anyone going to Scharber's open house tomorrow (Friday) in Rogers? If there's no ice in the morning, I'm shooting to be there around 11ish. They have a 3039R there for me to look at.


What is sharbers?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2106225 said:


> Anyone going to Scharber's open house tomorrow (Friday) in Rogers? If there's no ice in the morning, I'm shooting to be there around 11ish. They have a 3039R there for me to look at.


I was probably gonna swing in there before I go to the lake being a few blocks from my house


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

IDST;2106290 said:


> What is sharbers?


The John Deere dealer in Rogers.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2106225 said:


> Anyone going to Scharber's open house tomorrow (Friday) in Rogers? If there's no ice in the morning, I'm shooting to be there around 11ish. They have a 3039R there for me to look at.


I forgot all about it. I might swing up.


----------



## IDST

I'll be up at boyer along then. Might have to check it out


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

High Bust Potential. Confidence levels are still low - latest GFS model guidance showing the axis of heaviest snow setting up just south and east of MSP. A few models are hinting at 4-6", more over Wisconsin, but it's still too early to be tossing actual inch-amounts around. If you're traveling Tuesday PM into Wednesday AM you'll want to keep an eye on the latest forecasts, which will (absolutely) change 4 times a day as new model guidance arrives.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

East side will be plowing Sunday night. Nothing for Tuesday. That is my VRAC.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This is for Sunday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This is with Tuesday added in.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2106307 said:


> East side will be plowing Sunday night. Nothing for Tuesday. That is my VRAC.


To be fair i already said that it wont snow Tuesday

Or should say not what everyone was saying


----------



## unit28

9pm tonight ......will be raining at my house


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2106324 said:


> 9pm tonight ......will be raining at my house


What about in Finlayson? Rain here to? My truck needs a wash


----------



## jimslawnsnow

WTF. Texas man arrested for taking 12 year old daughter cell phone for punishment. Pretty much all parents have taken something away from thier kids. Are we gonna arrested too? Or is there some dumb laws in texas? I wonder what Chad Prather has to say about that?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2106225 said:


> Anyone going to Scharber's open house tomorrow (Friday) in Rogers? If there's no ice in the morning, I'm shooting to be there around 11ish. They have a 3039R there for me to look at.


Dang it... I have lunch plans otherwise I'd swing over


----------



## CityGuy

Anyone here yet?


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2106335 said:


> Dang it... I have lunch plans otherwise I'd swing over


You always have "plans" when you get invited somewhere.


----------



## ryde307

Does Sharbers have lunch and such? It's a bit of a drive but we don't have alot going on today.


----------



## Ranger620

ryde307;2106355 said:


> Does Sharbers have lunch and such? It's a bit of a drive but we don't have alot going on today.


I think they are serving lunch but not 100% sure I threw the invataion away a while ago. I may run up there if there's a bunch gonna be there


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2106350 said:


> You always have "plans" when you get invited somewhere.


Yeah... I don't know if you know this, but I'm a pretty big deal... Thumbs Up


----------



## IDST

Ranger620;2106366 said:


> I think they are serving lunch but not 100% sure I threw the invataion away a while ago. I may run up there if there's a bunch gonna be there


I think I'm gonna head there


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The NAM 4km is going higher yet for Sunday.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2106369 said:


> Yeah... I don't know if you know this, but I'm a pretty big deal... Thumbs Up


No way that is it


----------



## Ranger620

IDST;2106371 said:


> I think I'm gonna head there


I have to run to us salt and grab a load just in case. Then off to Princeton to final coat some drywall. I may stop on my way there.


----------



## qualitycut

You guys sound like a bunch of old people going around getting free lunch


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2106350 said:


> You always have "plans" when you get invited somewhere.


And if it doesn't snow I think I'll clear my schedule for the kod offer...


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2106385 said:


> You guys sound like a bunch of old people going around getting free lunch


If there is free lunch I am in


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2106374 said:


> The NAM 4km is going higher yet for Sunday.


Do you ever look at the temps?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2106391 said:


> If there is free lunch I am in


For us yes.


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;2106385 said:


> You guys sound like a bunch of old people going around getting free lunch


We sound like a bunch of public works employees.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2106378 said:


> No way that is it


Okay, so I could be slightly delusional...


----------



## ryde307

This snow better come this week. Just made a fertilizer order and if this snow misses I am giving up on winter and moving to full summer mode.


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2106402 said:


> We sound like a bunch of public works employees.


Hahahahaha


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2106404 said:


> This snow better come this week. Just made a fertilizer order and if this snow misses I am giving up on winter and moving to full summer mode.


You can start spreading


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2106402 said:


> We sound like a bunch of public works employees.


Lol!.........


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2106404 said:


> This snow better come this week. Just made a fertilizer order and if this snow misses I am giving up on winter and moving to full summer mode.


I hear you there... I would kill for like 5 or 6 more pushes on my schools


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Kubota is $36,900 for the same tractor at John Deere.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Free food is always worth the trip! I have about 4 blocks to Get there from my house. Well worth the long commute


----------



## Camden

Any chance someone viewing this can service a site near Giant's Ridge? Give me a call, it needs to be done right now. 32O-616-1499.


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;2106421 said:


> Free food is always worth the trip! I have about 4 blocks to Get there from my house. Well worth the long commute


If there is no food I am going to find your house and eat there


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We're stopping at Lano first. Be to Rogers about 11:39.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2106426 said:


> If there is no food I am going to find your house and eat there


We should just all get a tour of the fish house.


----------



## IDST

Green Grass;2106426 said:


> If there is no food I am going to find your house and eat there


I'll follow you


----------



## Doughboy12

albhb3;2106243 said:


> Go to cannon power excelent service there. M&m leaves all their stuff outside


Hahaha. Worst service I've ever had bar none.

Didn't fix what I brought it in for. 
Did everything I told them NOT to do.

Oh and the owner is a convicted criminal. (At least the owner at that time.) (swindler)


----------



## Camden

Camden;2106422 said:


> Any chance someone viewing this can service a site near Giant's Ridge? Give me a call, it needs to be done right now. 32O-616-1499.


This is taken care of....


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2106442 said:


> This is taken care of....


Snofarmer comes through again......:laughing:


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2106429 said:


> We're stopping at Lano first. Be to Rogers about 11:39.


They have tractors at cabelas


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;2106445 said:


> They have tractors at cabelas


Oh come on those are no better


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;2106426 said:


> If there is no food I am going to find your house and eat there


Your assuming there is any food here lol


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;2106447 said:


> Your assuming there is any food here lol


There has to be something!


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;2106446 said:


> Oh come on those are no better


They are green they have to be better!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;2106448 said:


> There has to be something!


I guess I could make you a bottle of formula

6 or 8 oz?


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;2106452 said:


> I guess I could make you a bottle of formula


That stuff is not good


----------



## skorum03

So what does the NWS not like about all the stuff on the meteogram?


----------



## Doughboy12

skorum03;2106455 said:


> So what does the NWS not like about all the stuff on the meteogram?


Going to be south is my guess.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2106445 said:


> They have tractors at cabelas


I think I heard those are LS tractors just with Cabela's branding


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;2106443 said:


> Snofarmer comes through again......:laughing:


LOL! I'm sure he could've gotten it done had I asked nicely enough.


----------



## cbservicesllc

skorum03;2106455 said:


> So what does the NWS not like about all the stuff on the meteogram?


Temps I believe... in the discussion they talked that cloud cover is the key... They believe the clouds will stay put and we won't cool down


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2106459 said:


> Temps I believe... in the discussion they talked that cloud cover is the key... They believe the clouds will stay put and we won't cool down


Except for the part where they say significant snow is possible.


----------



## Green Grass

Some of these people should have car pooled!


----------



## SnoFarmer

Doughboy12;2106443 said:


> Snofarmer comes through again......:laughing:





Camden;2106458 said:


> LOL! I'm sure he could've gotten it done had I asked nicely enough.


:waving:
Had to pass on taking a trip up to Giants ridge.
I have a litter of 2week old pups that need my attention.

I cold have gotten in a few runs at the ski-hill too.

For the right price the water under the brige can be forgotten aboot.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;2106453 said:


> That stuff is not good


I wouldn't know


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Biggest concern I have, is the cloud deal is a joke. 

So it doesn't get as cold. The models STILL have .5-.75" of qpf. That's a lot of rain then.

Any other time they would be taking about a significant rain event.


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;2106472 said:


> I wouldn't know


You will find out at some point


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2106474 said:


> Biggest concern I have, is the cloud deal is a joke.
> 
> So it doesn't get as cold. The models STILL have .5-.75" of qpf. That's a lot of rain then.
> 
> Any other time they would be taking about a significant rain event.


I just think they are scared to forecast something and be way off. You know if they say 4-6 inches of snow or more people will panic like the world is ending and then when it doesn't happen will flip out. Social media has turned people into an Online Lynch mob.


----------



## IDST

Any body still there?


----------



## Green Grass

IDST;2106490 said:


> Any body still there?


I am not. Huge zoo lawnmower might be he was looking at tractors


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2106492 said:


> I am not. Huge zoo lawnmower might be he was looking at tractors


We just left. Headed to Culvers and look for a New Holland dealer.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;2106475 said:


> You will find out at some point


As of right now I have no plans on trying it


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;2106500 said:


> As of right now I have no plans on trying it


It will get spilled on something and you will try it without knowing it


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;2106499 said:


> We just left. Headed to Culvers and look for a New Holland dealer.


Was their lunch no good?


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2106489 said:


> I just think they are scared to forecast something and be way off. You know if they say 4-6 inches of snow or more people will panic like the world is ending and then when it doesn't happen will flip out. Social media has turned people into an Online Lynch mob.


This......


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2106499 said:


> We just left. Headed to Culvers and look for a New Holland dealer.


You stop at Lano?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Why aren't nws' temperatures showing up on the metro gram? Hmmm. Maybe it's just mine. Hmmm


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2106459 said:


> Temps I believe... in the discussion they talked that cloud cover is the key... They believe the clouds will stay put and we won't cool down


Hello people of nws....


----------



## Green Grass

Greenery;2106502 said:


> Was their lunch no good?


looked like a couple hour wait.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2106465 said:


> Some of these people should have car pooled!


We did.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2106507 said:


> Why aren't nws' temperatures showing up on the metro gram? Hmmm. Maybe it's just mine. Hmmm


You have to have the box checked


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;2106520 said:


> looked like a couple hour wait.


Yeah I didn't even bother trying to go


----------



## unit28

Temps Sunday [email protected]


----------



## CityGuy

Greenery;2106502 said:


> Was their lunch no good?


Hot beef sandwich, slaw, and mashed potatoes with gravy.


----------



## Camden

I'm just down the road in Elk River eating at the Rockwoods Grill. Nice place.


----------



## unit28

Seen a premier truck in Cambridge


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;2106535 said:


> I'm just down the road in Elk River eating at the Rockwoods Grill. Nice place.


If I would have knowing that I would have went up there


----------



## Bill1090

Skipping the sled for now. Cheapest I can find the assault is $8419.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2106504 said:


> You stop at Lano?


We did........ No real answers. Headed to Truman-Welters.


----------



## unit28

The southerlies are cranking


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;2106502 said:


> Was their lunch no good?


Got my dad with. He's diabetic and needed to get something to eat quicker than that line was going to allow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

New Holland came in with an official quote of $30,750.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;2106540 said:


> Skipping the sled for now. Cheapest I can find the assault is $8419.


That's still a hell of a deal especially with the financing options that they have right now. My assault was like 12


----------



## dieselplw

LwnmwrMan22;2106570 said:


> New Holland came in with an official quote of $30,750.


Git r done!!


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2106570 said:


> New Holland came in with an official quote of $30,750.


Blue oval 
They also sell mowers

Had a dealer in ft worth tx


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;2106578 said:


> Blue oval
> They also sell mowers
> 
> Had a dealer in ft worth tx


They actually are owned by case/ fiat


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;2106573 said:


> That's still a hell of a deal especially with the financing options that they have right now. My assault was like 12


I know it is. I might change my mind still. It would be easier if the trails were open and we had snow.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;2106547 said:


> We did........ No real answers. Headed to Truman-Welters.


Getting pretty close to me.


----------



## Greenery

Bill1090;2106588 said:


> I know it is. I might change my mind still. It would be easier if the trails were open and we had snow.


If your staying on trails and ditches an indy would also work well.

Also the rmk 144 600 is almost the same as an assault, just no piggy back shocks and a more upright steering post and a narrower ski stance which for my riding I prefer. Otherwise their damn near identical. Better skis on the rmk also.

The rmk will be cheaper than the assault.


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;2106588 said:


> I know it is. I might change my mind still. It would be easier if the trails were open and we had snow.


Are you going to these places or just calling?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;2106588 said:


> I know it is. I might change my mind still. It would be easier if the trails were open and we had snow.


There are groomed trails open by Mille lacs. Michigan has snow


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;2106573 said:


> That's still a hell of a deal especially with the financing options that they have right now. My assault was like 12


yeah that's smoking good. The one thing I really hate is that all of them have to be hooked to a computer anymore great for the dealer not so great for the consumer


----------



## Ranger620

IDST;2106439 said:


> I'll follow you


Saw you driving the new dump truck. Coming up 116 to the stop sign In Fletcher.


----------



## Greenery

Also the skidoo sleds are 0% for 60 months and about $2000 off. My buddy who works at boni is checking to see what the best deals are now. Imo skidoo is the highest quality and we'll put together machine. I've owned all 3 brands within the last three years.


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2106604 said:


> Also the skidoo sleds are 0% for 60 months and about $2000 off. My buddy who works at boni is checking to see what the best deals are now. Imo skidoo is the highest quality and we'll put together machine. I've owned all 3 brands within the last three years.


Hmmmm now you caught my interest. There is a dealer about 8 blocks from my house


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;2106596 said:


> There are groomed trails open by Mille lacs. Michigan has snow


Does Duluth have snow?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2106570 said:


> New Holland came in with an official quote of $30,750.


Getting a New Holland?


----------



## Greenery

Green Grass;2106608 said:


> Does Duluth have snow?


Should be decent. Most of the north shore is good to go


----------



## Green Grass

Greenery;2106612 said:


> Should be decent. Most of the north shore is good to go


Good going up in a couple weeks


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2106609 said:


> Getting a New Holland?


Correct that price. There were some things omitted from the quote. $33,000 is the official quote. When I get home, I'm texting pics of my tractor to the dealer.

If Kubota is within $1,000 of New Holland, I'm going Kubota.

John Deere is a bit of an issue. They don't have any for 2-3 months.

If JD was within $1,000-1500 of Kubota, I would have to go that route.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just talked to Ken Barlow in Maple Grove about the storm out east. He said the NAM was the only model that forecast the snow for New York and PA. All other models sent it out to the ocean .


Maybe the NAM is sobering up??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dahl says 1-2" tomorrow night, 3-4" Tuesday.


----------



## IDST

Ranger620;2106600 said:


> Saw you driving the new dump truck. Coming up 116 to the stop sign In Fletcher.


Might of saw you. You have safety jacket on? Three thing drives sweet. Gonna be hard to get used to the auto. Don't know what to do with my right hand


----------



## IDST

What's with the spike on Sunday on their meteo?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

IDST;2106620 said:


> What's with the spike on Sunday on their meteo?


Don't pay attention to that. It's gonna stay cloudy.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Well the Nam 4km fell in line with the gfs for timing Saturday night.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2106621 said:


> Don't pay attention to that. It's gonna stay cloudy.


You mean like today started out......


----------



## Bill1090

Greenery;2106604 said:


> Also the skidoo sleds are 0% for 60 months and about $2000 off. My buddy who works at boni is checking to see what the best deals are now. Imo skidoo is the highest quality and we'll put together machine. I've owned all 3 brands within the last three years.


Do you know anything about the mxz sport 600 carb? I found one of those for 6200 new.

Edit. Or the renegade 600 sport? That one is 6800.


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;2106595 said:


> Are you going to these places or just calling?


A little of both. I the farthest I've gone so far is Rushford.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2106622 said:


> Well the Nam 4km fell in line with the gfs for timing Saturday night.


Regular slid back too!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2106621 said:


> Don't pay attention to that. It's gonna stay cloudy.


Hey! I was just reporting what NWS stated!


----------



## SnoFarmer

Green Grass;2106608 said:


> Does Duluth have snow?


There riding, it's rough in spots,
It's mulch better ridding up the shore a ways (lutsen)

The UP or even HurleyWi will have the best riding in the area.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2106621 said:


> Don't pay attention to that. It's gonna stay cloudy.


That's right.
stay dark and gloomy all day long
Just cloudy sighs imo


----------



## Bill1090

Green Grass did you get to use your new dump trailer much yet? Any complaints?


----------



## Green Grass

SnoFarmer;2106638 said:


> There riding, it's rough in spots,
> It's mulch better ridding up the shore a ways (lutsen)
> 
> The UP or even HurleyWi will have the best riding in the area.


I am bring the wife and two little kids so just some riding is all i care about doesn't have to be spectacular riding


----------



## Green Grass

Bill1090;2106642 said:


> Green Grass did you get to use your new dump trailer much yet? Any complaints?


Yes and ZERO complaints it is a GREAT trailer.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2106650 said:


> Yes and ZERO complaints it is a GREAT trailer.


Load trail right? You went to the guy in Lacrosse?


----------



## Greenery

Bill1090;2106626 said:


> Do you know anything about the mxz sport 600 carb? I found one of those for 6200 new.
> 
> Edit. Or the renegade 600 sport? That one is 6800.


I don't know all the details but I am pretty sure the Mxz 600 sport uses a carbureated engine vs. The etec. It is a proven engine though (durable) it may not be as smooth and as clean burning, and would require annual carb cleaning. I would see what rear suspension it has rmotion is > sc5 otherwise not much. The sports are their budget sleds so they may not have some of the little features the more expensive ones have. Ergonomics, seat, controls, stuff like that may be cheapened up a little. I did own a 13 renegade adrenaline and it was a great trail sled.

One of the biggest things is the shocks I believe are not rebuildable? I could be wrong. So basically when they **** out you throw them away and then hopefully find new takeoffs. They should last at least a couple seasons as long as your not hucking it off cliffs.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Snow pack summery

There is 15" of unpacked snow, at <13" it has turned to Thermal Granular. 
At >13" to 15" there are two sheer layers if ice and snow
Topped off with some fresh show that got drizzled on.

Location :the middle of a undisturbed , unobstructed 3ac field.
It's, "over the hill" using local slang.

Grade; crapy to even crapper,


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2106652 said:


> Load trail right? You went to the guy in Lacrosse?


Correct and Correct. The only difference I can find between them and the one at Lano is the Lano one's have the larger jack on the tongue. I don't need that because I am not leaving a skid in it.


----------



## Greenery

SnoFarmer;2106638 said:


> There riding, it's rough in spots,
> It's mulch better ridding up the shore a ways (lutsen)
> 
> The UP or even HurleyWi will have the best riding in the area.


Thanks for the report.


----------



## Bill1090

Green Grass;2106650 said:


> Yes and ZERO complaints it is a GREAT trailer.


Awesome!..


----------



## Doughboy12

SnoFarmer;2106654 said:


> Snow pack summery
> 
> There is 15" of unpacked snow, at <13" it has turned to Thermal Granular.
> At >13" to 15" there are two sheer layers if ice and snow
> Topped off with some fresh show that got drizzled on.
> 
> Location :the middle of a undisturbed , unobstructed 3ac field.
> It's, "over the hill" using local slang.
> 
> Grade; crapy to even crapper,


Lost a sled in that "granular" crap a few years back. Took two hours to dig it out
And get it back to the trail. 
That stuff sucks cafe when it gets to be about 3' deep. There just isn't any "bottom."

Oh, and back side of the "mountain" is always better. "Over the hill" as you put it.


----------



## Ranger620

IDST;2106619 said:


> Might of saw you. You have safety jacket on? Three thing drives sweet. Gonna be hard to get used to the auto. Don't know what to do with my right hand


Nope that wasn't me. Was in my blue 4 door 350 with topper. You were right at where the houses start in fletcher. I saw the purple box and thought it must have been you


----------



## albhb3

What the 800 etecs are having crank issues left and right and even better when you blow it ip out of warrenty its 7grand to fiz


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;2106656 said:


> Correct and Correct. The only difference I can find between them and the one at Lano is the Lano one's have the larger jack on the tongue. I don't need that because I am not leaving a skid in it.


This. Only complaint so far is the slow jack.


----------



## albhb3

Ranger620;2106673 said:


> This. Only complaint so far is the slow jack.


So thats how they sell em so cheap


----------



## Ranger620

albhb3;2106674 said:


> So thats how they sell em so cheap


I don't think a $200 jack allows them to take that kind of money off. Just a simple volume from what I can tell. For every one Lano sells their selling 10


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I still don't get where there's no talk about rain on froze ground if it's too warm to snow. Where is .75" of rain going to go on frozen ground?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

New quote from John Deere....  I'm seeing green in my future!!


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2106677 said:


> New quote from John Deere....  I'm seeing green in my future!!


So?? Throw up the comparisons.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2106677 said:


> New quote from John Deere....  I'm seeing green in my future!!


What are the number!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;2106678 said:


> So?? Throw up the comparisons.


Just sat in front of the computer... I'll post them shortly.

Minnesota Maintenance says there's no 3033R's around with cabs.

Just called Frontier Ag (Turtle Lake/New Richmond/Hastings/Cannon Falls) and they have 6 in their system.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BTW, percentages are up for tomorrow night. Down for Tuesday per NWS. AND NWS has increased snow totals, but no where near what the models say.


----------



## Bill1090

Weather Channel has me at 5-8 and you guys at like 3-5. Except for CB. He is at like 1-3.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2106680 said:


> Just sat in front of the computer... I'll post them shortly.
> 
> Minnesota Maintenance says there's no 3033R's around with cabs.
> 
> Just called Frontier Ag (Turtle Lake/New Richmond/Hastings/Cannon Falls) and they have 6 in their system.


Did you end up talking to Bruce?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2106676 said:


> I still don't get where there's no talk about rain on froze ground if it's too warm to snow. Where is .75" of rain going to go on frozen ground?


Down the drains?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;2106683 said:


> Did you end up talking to Bruce?


No, called New Richmond.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2106684 said:


> Down the drains?


Where you have drains???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS is all snow for me now after 2 am tomorrow night and most of the day Sunday.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2106676 said:


> I still don't get where there's no talk about rain on froze ground if it's too warm to snow. Where is .75" of rain going to go on frozen ground?


Does it all hit the ground at once?


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2106676 said:


> I still don't get where there's no talk about rain on froze ground if it's too warm to snow. Where is .75" of rain going to go on frozen ground?


It is going to pool in the lots and SSS will have like a 2 acre hockey rink to skate on!


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2106689 said:


> NWS is all snow for me now after 2 am tomorrow night and most of the day Sunday.


I'm still 40% or less for both the Saturday/Sunday and Tuesday/Wednesday


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2106616 said:


> Correct that price. There were some things omitted from the quote. $33,000 is the official quote. When I get home, I'm texting pics of my tractor to the dealer.
> 
> If Kubota is within $1,000 of New Holland, I'm going Kubota.
> 
> John Deere is a bit of an issue. They don't have any for 2-3 months.
> 
> If JD was within $1,000-1500 of Kubota, I would have to go that route.


I don't buy that they don't have any. The dealers here have some on hand. I just looked at a new 3r series at 2 different dealers. And no I'm not trading or buying. I'm kinda done doing that for a while

Edit. Never mind. I guess I should have read farther ahead


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2106690 said:


> Does it all hit the ground at once?


Unit: serious question. Which qpf is going to come through?? The .7" on the meteo? Or the .15" NWS has?

There's the issue.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

John Deere

3033R / cab, loader
Mutil Quick 3 point hitch
3rd function remote at loader for snowplow quick coupler
Rear Work Lights / Wiper
Air Seat
Ballast Box
66" Bucket

$37,500 + tax, $23,500 for my trade.




Kubota Grand L 3650 / cab, loader
$36,900, $23,000 for my tractor.

No air ride seat, no quick attach for 3 point, no ballast box. 

Dealer is going to rework his numbers over the weekend, is trying to get Kubota to buy back part of my current tractor.


New Holland Boomer 37 / cab, loader.

$33,000, no price yet on my tractor, they haven't seen it.

Same omissions as the Kubota.

After talking to the John Deere dealer today, he basically just dropped his tractor to match Kubota.

If Kubota gets to $10,000 >/= and my tractor, I would have to think serious about that.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2106695 said:


> Unit: serious question. Which qpf is going to come through?? The .7" on the meteo? Or the .15" NWS has?
> 
> There's the issue.


Remove gfs and Nam
What's left


----------



## albhb3

Ranger620;2106675 said:


> I don't think a $200 jack allows them to take that kind of money off. Just a simple volume from what I can tell. For every one Lano sells their selling 10


That my good sir was a sarcasm


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2106689 said:


> NWS is all snow for me now after 2 am tomorrow night and most of the day Sunday.


I have like 1.6 for Sunday Thumbs Up payup


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2106698 said:


> Remove gfs and Nam
> What's left


Oh...........


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2106697 said:


> John Deere
> 
> 3033R / cab, loader
> Mutil Quick 3 point hitch
> 3rd function remote at loader for snowplow quick coupler
> Rear Work Lights / Wiper
> Air Seat
> Ballast Box
> 66" Bucket
> 
> $37,500 + tax, $23,500 for my trade.
> 
> Kubota Grand L 3650 / cab, loader
> $36,900, $23,000 for my tractor.
> 
> No air ride seat, no quick attach for 3 point, no ballast box.
> 
> Dealer is going to rework his numbers over the weekend, is trying to get Kubota to buy back part of my current tractor.
> 
> New Holland Boomer 37 / cab, loader.
> 
> $33,000, no price yet on my tractor, they haven't seen it.
> 
> Same omissions as the Kubota.
> 
> After talking to the John Deere dealer today, he basically just dropped his tractor to match Kubota.
> 
> If Kubota gets to $10,000 >/= and my tractor, I would have to think serious about that.


I would go John Deere and never look back.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2106685 said:


> No, called New Richmond.


Marc at New Richmond is my guy. Easy to work with.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2106680 said:


> Just sat in front of the computer... I'll post them shortly.
> 
> Minnesota Maintenance says there's no 3033R's around with cabs.
> 
> Just called Frontier Ag (Turtle Lake/New Richmond/Hastings/Cannon Falls) and they have 6 in their system.


You forgot a couple.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2106704 said:


> I would go John Deere and never look back.


I'm selling myself on it.

Just emailed back to see if my local guy can do a dealer trade.

Tomorrow morning heading to NR to talk to them, and see what they say.

The more I look at them, the more I like them.

And yeah, unless Kubota comes in with serious money for my tractor, or buy back money from Kubota corporate, I'll be owning green.


----------



## unit28

Over a 24 hr period/.15qpf....meh

surfaces to warm to accumulate all that, especially the time frame

Starts as such.....


----------



## Doughboy12

Green Grass;2106704 said:


> I would go John Deere and never look back.


This..................


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2106711 said:


> I'm selling myself on it.
> 
> Just emailed back to see if my local guy can do a dealer trade.
> 
> Tomorrow morning heading to NR to talk to them, and see what they say.
> 
> The more I look at them, the more I like them.
> 
> And yeah, unless Kubota comes in with serious money for my tractor, or buy back money from Kubota corporate, I'll be owning green.


After the Kubota issues I would go green. Give someone else a chance


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

LwnmwrMan22;2106685 said:


> No, called New Richmond.


Don't forget they bought the old Greene Implement in Osceola - Quite a bit closer to you.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ironwood-Mn;2106719 said:


> Don't forget they bought the old Greene Implement in Osceola - Quite a bit closer to you.


Right. That's where I'm running to tomorrow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

18z GFS is at an inch. 



For as far as the eye can see.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2106722 said:


> Right. That's where I'm running to tomorrow.


That's where I bought mine........when it was still Greene.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;2106613 said:


> Good going up in a couple weeks


Me too. You going to ride?


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;2106727 said:


> Me too. You going to ride?


Yes but with the wife and 2 little kids


----------



## qualitycut

Pooring rain at the cabin


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2106724 said:


> 18z GFS is at an inch.
> 
> For as far as the eye can see.


Weird. ..............


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2106731 said:


> Pooring rain at the cabin


Lovely wheres the cabin


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2106697 said:


> John Deere
> 
> 3033R / cab, loader
> Mutil Quick 3 point hitch
> 3rd function remote at loader for snowplow quick coupler
> Rear Work Lights / Wiper
> Air Seat
> Ballast Box
> 66" Bucket
> 
> $37,500 + tax, $23,500 for my trade.
> 
> Kubota Grand L 3650 / cab, loader
> $36,900, $23,000 for my tractor.
> 
> No air ride seat, no quick attach for 3 point, no ballast box.
> 
> Dealer is going to rework his numbers over the weekend, is trying to get Kubota to buy back part of my current tractor.
> 
> New Holland Boomer 37 / cab, loader.
> 
> $33,000, no price yet on my tractor, they haven't seen it.
> 
> Same omissions as the Kubota.
> 
> After talking to the John Deere dealer today, he basically just dropped his tractor to match Kubota.
> 
> If Kubota gets to $10,000 >/= and my tractor, I would have to think serious about that.


Wonder if it was the "bigger" dealer for JD today? Sounds like JD is the winner!


----------



## albhb3

Delete........


----------



## albhb3

Supposidly the kids been up since 130am no sleep


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2106742 said:


> Wonder if it was the "bigger" dealer for JD today? Sounds like JD is the winner!


No, my salesman from Isanti was in Rogers to meet some people. I told him where North Branch was, then he sent a new quote. Said he figured I would want a little more off.


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;2106741 said:


> Lovely wheres the cabin


Finlayson. ............


----------



## Ranger620

albhb3;2106700 said:


> That my good sir was a sarcasm


I figured that.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2106745 said:


> No, my salesman from Isanti was in Rogers to meet some people. I told him where North Branch was, then he sent a new quote. Said he figured I would want a little more off.


Nice! Proof you can still work the sale!


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2106746 said:


> Finlayson. ............


Richer get outta here you 1%er


----------



## Doughboy12

albhb3;2106759 said:


> Richer get outta here you 1%er


Friend's and family's........

The only way I get to stay in a cabin.


----------



## Ranger620

Hey bill just watched lip sync from last night. One of the best ones ever. And the sports bra was


----------



## Green Grass

Anyone know the best place to get a V nose salt shield for my snowmobile trailer?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2106777 said:


> Anyone know the best place to get a V nose salt shield for my snowmobile trailer?


My VXT and set it on the front of the trailer?


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2106781 said:


> My VXT and set it on the front of the trailer?


That sounds more expensive then the $400 at the dealer


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;2106777 said:


> Anyone know the best place to get a V nose salt shield for my snowmobile trailer?


Why not use the enclosed?


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2106783 said:


> That sounds more expensive then the $400 at the dealer


Get some plywood and paint it black


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;2106770 said:


> Hey bill just watched lip sync from last night. One of the best ones ever. And the sports bra was


You didn't like the sports bra? I think a bikini top would've been much better.


----------



## Bill1090

X games are on........


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;2106786 said:


> Why not use the enclosed?


I have had the snowmobile trailer longer then I have had the enclosed. Just thinking about putting salt shield on it finally.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;2106792 said:


> I have had the snowmobile trailer longer then I have had the enclosed. Just thinking about putting salt shield on it finally.


The dot barely puts down any salt. You should be ok without the shield.


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;2106793 said:


> The dot barely puts down any salt. You should be ok without the shield.


You should put for sale signs on your stuff so people know that they are for sale.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;2106794 said:


> You should put for sale signs on your stuff so people know that they are for sale.


We are hoping they get stolen!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2106798 said:


> We are hoping they get stolen!!!


Where are they?


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;2106798 said:


> We are hoping they get stolen!!!


Needs a door.


----------



## Green Grass

Sleeting out...


----------



## Ranger620

Bill1090;2106789 said:


> You didn't like the sports bra? I think a bikini top would've been much better.


No total opposite loved it.


----------



## Ranger620

Drakeslayer;2106798 said:


> We are hoping they get stolen!!!


I'll pm you my address. Leave a note for the thiefs to stop by my house too


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;2106806 said:


> No total opposite loved it.


You gotta step up your emoji game.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;2106802 said:


> Needs a door.


New door for that style is $1800. Not getting a door.


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;2106810 said:


> New door for that style is $1800. Not getting a door.


Holy cafe!!!!


----------



## albhb3

Drakeslayer;2106793 said:


> The dot barely puts down any salt. You should be ok without the shield.


Not in my experience they get covered the fold down shields help, but if money is no object enclosed all the way. Don't have to worry about covers and can melt them off


----------



## albhb3

I love this show outdoorman


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2106798 said:


> We are hoping they get stolen!!!


Let me know if they do. I have some stuff to get rid of.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The NAMs didn't care for the GFS's change in attitude.


----------



## Camden

We have snowflakes falling the size of pancakes.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Been in Target for the last 1/2 hour. Everything is white here. All ice. Musta had hella sleet here while I was waiting for the wife to shop.

Still got some flakes falling.


----------



## Green Grass

NWS shows 1-2" Saturday night to sunday


----------



## Ranger620

Bill1090;2106809 said:


> You gotta step up your emoji game.


Ya I suck at it from the phone. All I have is my iPhone emojis. It was supposed to show eyes popping out lol


----------



## Camden

Camden;2106839 said:


> We have snowflakes falling the size of pancakes.


I kid you not, it snowed for 3 minutes and our roads and sidewalks are completely covered. We're going to start a sidewalk run in a couple minutes. Machines are warming up. NUTS!!!


----------



## NorthernProServ

Camden;2106856 said:


> I kid you not, it snowed for 3 minutes and our roads and sidewalks are completely covered. We're going to start a sidewalk run in a couple minutes. Machines are warming up. NUTS!!!


Had rain, then sleet, then huge flakes too. Sidewalks are just a little icy here. Might head out a little later to check.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;2106857 said:


> Had rain, then sleet, then huge flakes too. Sidewalks are just a little icy here. Might head out a little later to check.


I'm heading out when I get home. All done here. Roads are white. Gonna head to the cities and see if I need to salt.


----------



## wizardsr

Very light coating of ice off of 36 and century, anyone have a report from the west side of town?


----------



## SSS Inc.

This winter blows.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2106838 said:


> The NAMs didn't care for the GFS's change in attitude.


New 4km has 0.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2106864 said:


> This winter blows.


No no no... you can't be like that!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2106866 said:


> New 4km has 0.


So does the regular NAM now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

KoD needs to be on a M,T or Th. Wife works those days.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2106868 said:


> No no no... you can't be like that!


We're screwed. I give up.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2106871 said:


> KoD needs to be on a M,T or Th. Wife works those days.


Go on all three....there will be nothing else to do.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2106873 said:


> We're screwed. I give up.


Ahhhhhhh........ The ol' reverse psychology


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2106874 said:


> Go on all three....there will be nothing else to do.


That, my friend, will be up to quality.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2106876 said:


> Ahhhhhhh........ The ol' reverse psychology


Not this time. I will be shocked if we see anything. Can't wait for novaks video.

At least curling is on.


----------



## SSS Inc.

My only hope is that the nam has this Tuesday garbage a little further west when compared to the gfs. Euro has us on the edge and it wouldn't take much wiggle to be in or completely out of it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2106873 said:


> We're screwed. I give up.


Come on man!!!!!


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;2106878 said:


> Not this time. I will be shocked if we see anything. Can't wait for novaks video.
> 
> At least curling is on.


what about me?????????


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;2106886 said:


> what about me?????????


You have a better chance than the rest of us.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2106878 said:


> At least curling is on.


It's a replay though.


----------



## Ranger620

Seen mn dot salting 94. I haven't found anything slippery around maple grove or rogers. Not sure I'll even get a salting event being its going to be 40 tomorrow


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2106883 said:


> Come on man!!!!!


https://video.search.yahoo.com/vide...v&sigi=12bn7r3lq&hspart=mozilla&hsimp=yhs-001


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;2106893 said:


> It's a replay though.


Son of a ***** you're right.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Son of a *****. I'm out of Beer now too.


----------



## wizardsr

Ranger620;2106895 said:


> Seen mn dot salting 94. I haven't found anything slippery around maple grove or rogers. Not sure I'll even get a salting event being its going to be 40 tomorrow


Kinda wondering if there's enough residual to take care of things, if going out to salt would be a waste of time. Untreated road seems a little slick on the east end of town.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;2106729 said:


> Yes but with the wife and 2 little kids


Nothing wrong with that! We usually stay in silver bay


----------



## SSS Inc.

wizardsr;2106902 said:


> Kinda wondering if there's enough residual to take care of things, if going out to salt would be a waste of time. Untreated road seems a little slick on the east end of town.


I just came from Parade Ice Garden in MPLS and the lot was very slippery. This is down by the Walker and Sculpture garden.

On another note there have been some nice views on this curling re-run.


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;2106903 said:


> Nothing wrong with that! We usually stay in silver bay


Thinking of proctor for Saturday night. Sunday night we are staying at the Waterpark in Duluth.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My bank in Vadnais Heights was starting to freeze over. I'm salting the stuff I get to salt since I'm here.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Well the GFS is coming back a bit.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Creative Lawn is over here salting.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

We didn't get anything down here. Lord that were plowed and or treated are nice and dry


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2106911 said:


> Creative Lawn is over here salting.


We will be salting as well at 4 am.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2106909 said:


> Well the GFS is coming back a bit.


How about we get past tomorrow before we worry about Tuesday.


----------



## Ranger620

Drakeslayer;2106913 said:


> We will be salting as well at 4 am.


Hmm I was thinking the residual would take care of it. Now you got me double thinking that maybe I should go out?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2106915 said:


> How about we get past tomorrow before we worry about Tuesday.


I have to look forward to something.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Ranger620;2106916 said:


> Hmm I was thinking the residual would take care of it. Now you got me double thinking that maybe I should go out?


It might but it's cheap insurance. I will chalk them up as site visits and most will understand.


----------



## Drakeslayer

sss inc.;2106899 said:


> son of a ***** you're right.


usa! Usa! Usa!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;2106919 said:


> usa! Usa! Usa!


Darn right. ussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflag


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

GFS is back stronger than earlier for Tuesday.


----------



## ryde307

Just checked a few sites. My driveway is all ice but it's pavers facing north and always is. All sites I checked are clear. If it does get cold enough you can tell it has potential to get pretty icy. Getting up at 4 to check sites again.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2106921 said:


> GFS is back stronger than earlier for Tuesday.


Let's worry about tomorrow first. :waving: NAM seems a bit further NW too although it doesn't go out far enough. Also about 6 hours later.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;2106904 said:


> On another note there have been some nice views on this curling re-run.


Was it that chick from Canada? Sheryl Bernard? I remember watching her in the Olympics Thumbs Up

(I just got in from shaking a bunch of salt. We're colder up here than you guys so we've got ice everywhere. Sidewalks are still being cleared.)


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's a bit warm out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Quite a few salt trucks running around.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone follow......

http://tswails.com/some-new-snow-numbers-to-pass-along

?????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got this spreader dialed in. Now if only it had a bigger hopper.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2106934 said:


> Got this spreader dialed in. Now if only it had a bigger hopper.


Build some sides like you did for leaves.... And don't you sleep?


----------



## IDST

Salted menard few slick spots


----------



## ryde307

Out checking lots and walks ita trying to freeze but it's not to bad. With temps warming in a couple hours I would say if you want to salt it's icy enough. If you don't want to you would be good as well.


----------



## IDST

Private road in Minnetonka not toi bad


----------



## ryde307

JUST WHEN IT LOOKED LIKE
THE ECMWF AND GFS HAD SETTLED A LITTLE TO THE SOUTHEAST WITH THE
TRACK OF THE STORM...THE 30/00Z RUNS HAVE COME BACK NORTH...
PLACING MUCH OF THE EASTERN AND SOUTHERN MN FORECAST AREA IN
HEAVY SNOW.

Let's not give up on Tuesday. The discussion says that snow is out for Sunday like the Euro has said all along. With that it looks like the Euro was the strongest on snow for Tuesday so let's hope it's the model to follow this week.


----------



## unit28

I'd like to see where NWS

Said cloudy conditions will inhibit snow


----------



## IDST

ryde307;2106948 said:


> JUST WHEN IT LOOKED LIKE
> THE ECMWF AND GFS HAD SETTLED A LITTLE TO THE SOUTHEAST WITH THE
> TRACK OF THE STORM...THE 30/00Z RUNS HAVE COME BACK NORTH...
> PLACING MUCH OF THE EASTERN AND SOUTHERN MN FORECAST AREA IN
> HEAVY SNOW.
> 
> Let's not give up on Tuesday. The discussion says that snow is out for Sunday like the Euro has said all along. With that it looks like the Euro was the strongest on snow for Tuesday so let's hope it's the model to follow this week.


Now this is what I like to see


----------



## IDST

Johnny Reb radio on pandora playing the great ones this morning


----------



## ryde307

It could be because it's an hour after my last post but it's alot icier in mpls than it was west. I would say anything east of Hopkins needs salt.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2106935 said:


> Build some sides like you did for leaves.... And don't you sleep?


Not much, no. More naps than just straight sleep.


----------



## unit28

ryde307;2106948 said:


> Let's not give up on Tuesday. The discussion says that snow is out for Sunday like the Euro has said all along. With that it looks like the Euro was the strongest on snow for Tuesday so let's hope it's the model to follow this week.


I've said earlier the wrap is going to be impressive
I never gave up on tuesday....Wednesday, Thursday, friday


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2106993 said:


> Not much, no. More naps than just straight sleep.


That has to be hard on the body....


----------



## Doughboy12

Went to a pair of movies last night....

Star Wars... Fairly good mood movie, some good parts some ok parts, and one part I absolutely hated. (Those that saw it may pick up on the one I'm talking about on the cat walk.) seemed to me that it spent a lot of time setting up for part 8.

The Revenant... Not Leo's best movie but it is the type of movie the Academy likes so I hope he wins the Oscar. Pretty gruesome scenes in it and plenty of action but at 2:36 run time it did drag along in spots. Alaska scenery, animals, Indians, and a lot of walking in the woods and snow. Don't take kids... Too much gruesomeness.


----------



## skorum03

Doughboy12;2107032 said:


> Went to a pair of movies last night....
> 
> Star Wars... Fairly good mood movie, some good parts some ok parts, and one part I absolutely hated. (Those that saw it may pick up on the one I'm talking about on the cat walk.) seemed to me that it spent a lot of time setting up for part 8.
> 
> The Revenant... Not Leo's best movie but it is the type of movie the Academy likes so I hope he wins the Oscar. Pretty gruesome scenes in it and plenty of action but at 2:36 run time it did drag along in spots. Alaska scenery, animals, Indians, and a lot of walking in the woods and snow. Don't take kids... Too much gruesomeness.


All this Star Wars did was set up for the next two. To the cat walk I'm not sure what I think about it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2107023 said:


> That has to be hard on the body....


Eh, if I'm tired, I sleep. If I'm not, I don't

I usually get about 4-5-6 hours of sleep at night, then an hour or two of naps here and there every other, every 3rd day.

But then there are nights like two nights ago where I went to bed at 9 pm, and was still in bed, sleeping yesterday at 9:30 am.

It's nearly impossible to have a solid sleep schedule this time of year, so I don't fight it.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2107040 said:


> Eh, if I'm tired, I sleep. If I'm not, I don't
> 
> I usually get about 4-5-6 hours of sleep at night, then an hour or two of naps here and there every other, every 3rd day.
> 
> But then there are nights like two nights ago where I went to bed at 9 pm, and was still in bed, sleeping yesterday at 9:30 am.
> 
> It's nearly impossible to have a solid sleep schedule this time of year, so I don't fight it.


Good plan..... 
I will be up tomorrow from 7am until 7am Monday if I can... Any tips?


----------



## Doughboy12

skorum03;2107037 said:


> All this Star Wars did was set up for the next two. To the cat walk I'm not sure what I think about it.


I haven't figured out if she is Luke's or Leia's.........I don't think they want us to know, unlike the boy when they tell you straight away.


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;2107058 said:


> Good plan.....
> I will be up tomorrow from 7am until 7am Monday if I can... Any tips?


Just keep pushing thru it until you catch your second wind. Oh and don't lay on the couch...... the couch always wins.


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;2107060 said:


> I haven't figured out if she is Luke's or Leia's.........I don't think they want us to know, unlike the boy when they tell you straight away.


Drink water. Lots of water. Dont pee. I guarantee you won't fall asleep cause you won't want to pee your pants. Lol

Stay hydrated is good though.


----------



## skorum03

Doughboy12;2107060 said:


> I haven't figured out if she is Luke's or Leia's.........I don't think they want us to know, unlike the boy when they tell you straight away.


Read a theory that she is actually a Kenobi possibly


----------



## Doughboy12

skorum03;2107067 said:


> Read a theory that she is actually a Kenobi possibly


Ooooo, good one....... Didn't think of that. 
Wait, she isn't old enough for that...???


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;2107061 said:


> Just keep pushing thru it until you catch your second wind. Oh and don't lay on the couch...... the couch always wins.


Standing out in the cold on a gravel road...no couches for miles. 
Sawbill road and 166. Checkpoint for the dog race. 
I expect a visit from Snofarmer...:waving:
Of course it is 2hrs from his area so I guess not.


----------



## skorum03

Doughboy12;2107070 said:


> Ooooo, good one....... Didn't think of that.
> Wait, she isn't old enough for that...???


Yeah that's the only thing that doesn't make sense about it. But Star Wars time is different than human time


----------



## albhb3

What is nerdsite how about all yoyu cafers go have a circle jerk together


----------



## SnoFarmer

Doughboy12;2107072 said:


> Standing out in the cold on a gravel road...no couches for miles.
> Sawbill road and 166. Checkpoint for the dog race.
> I expect a visit from Snofarmer...:waving:
> Of course it is 2hrs from his area so I guess not.


nope, as i said earlier, I have a litter of 9 pups that are 2 weeks old.
my job is taking car of them.

did it rain last night up thar.

We never go up as far as the landing, we go up hwy#1 to go rock climbing but that's closer to the lake than you are.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2107164 said:


> Pond hockey rinks are a disaster.


We skated outside this morning around 9 and the ice was starting to get a little soft. But nice views went jogging by.

Not at the pond hockey tournament.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Sprinkling here. 4yo says "why is it raining, why isn't it snowing?"


----------



## Green Grass

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2107186 said:


> Sprinkling here. 4yo says "why is it raining, why isn't it snowing?"


Few drops here also


----------



## albhb3

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2107186 said:


> Sprinkling here. 4yo says "why is it raining, why isn't it snowing?"


Because we live in loserville son, when you grow up move to ferguson, detroit anywhere but here


----------



## albhb3

Raining here eagan


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;2107177 said:


> Are they playing still?


Yep. ... There were gouges in the rink 3" deep. Guys falling all over the place.

Oh, its raining also.


----------



## Doughboy12

The attitude in this town (of Mother Nature) sucks cafe......


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2107211 said:


> Yep. ... There were gouges in the rink 3" deep. Guys falling all over the place.


They had to be soaking wet buy the second shift.


----------



## albhb3

Doughboy12;2107213 said:


> They had to be soaking wet buy the second shift.


That soundsmiseraboe


----------



## albhb3

Anyone know how long it tAkes to get bags at msp


----------



## mnlefty

albhb3;2107217 said:


> Anyone know how long it tAkes to get bags at msp


I've had it be anywhere from as little as 10 min to over half an hour...


----------



## Doughboy12

nevermind.................


----------



## unit28

Mittens..........


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;2107233 said:


> Mittens..........


Scarf..........


----------



## SSS Inc.

The GFS is crankin' her up a bit.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2107234 said:


> Scarf..........


Stocking cap


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2107236 said:


> The GFS is crankin' her up a bit.


Any word on the NAM??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2107243 said:


> Any word on the NAM??


You know, like this.....??????


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2107244 said:


> You know, like this.....??????


Missed again........


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2107238 said:


> Stocking cap


Boots......


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2107252 said:


> Boots......


Socks, wool socks.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We will not be going to the concert tonight. Wife threw her back out.

I'll be home playing PS4 and ordering pizza.


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;2107255 said:


> Socks, wool socks.


Not these feet. Make them sweat


----------



## albhb3

got the wife home and already on the board... like shooting fish in a barrel told her I wanted to check out the cockpit and I would let her meat the pilot


----------



## Green Grass

Curling. .....


----------



## Doughboy12

Green Grass;2107265 said:



> Curling. .....


Lawn bowling.............


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2107260 said:


> We will not be going to the concert tonight. Wife threw her back out.
> 
> I'll be home playing PS4 and ordering pizza.


Oh come on.... It's Uncle Cracker after all. :laughing:

Call will call and change the name on the tickets....they were free weren't they?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2107272 said:


> Oh come on.... It's Uncle Cracker after all. :laughing:
> 
> Call will call and change the name on the tickets....they were free weren't they?


They were, and I didn't want to go anyways. Already seen U.K. when he opened for Kenny Chesney one year. I know, what, 2 Smash Mouth songs?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

GFS is coming in @ 10". NAM goes the exact opposite to zero.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://tswails.com/the-latest-on-tuesdays-storm


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2107284 said:


> http://tswails.com/the-latest-on-tuesdays-storm


I hate interactive maps

Anyway, looks like it has a formation in progress for what has been re-discussed by me


----------



## unit28

Green Grass;2107238 said:


> Stocking cap


Oh yes

the toboggan


----------



## TKLAWN

unit28;2107286 said:


> I hate interactive maps
> 
> Anyway, looks like it has a formation in progress for what has been re-discussed by me


More info is better right??


----------



## unit28

CityGuy;2107262 said:


> Not these feet. Make them sweat


Baby powder


----------



## unit28

TKLAWN;2107289 said:


> More info is better right??


I'd say just look at the 500mb-850mb atmospheric levels

But yeah,
Wish I had more time again to be more specific like I used to


----------



## unit28

Inbetweener.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2107294 said:


> Inbetweener.....


That's only until 6 pm Tuesday.


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;2107290 said:


> Baby powder


Tried that.
And foot spray, powder, etc...


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;2107294 said:


> Inbetweener.....


Another 1 to 2 for us.
Great wear out the iron more


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;2107281 said:


> , what, 2 Smash Mouth songs?


Its a cool place...


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2107388 said:


> Swapping out the plow for one of my V plows. It had a straight blade. I'll post pics when I get it done. It's maroon in color which is almost my least favorite color but whatever.


Just paint an "M" on the side.....:laughing:


----------



## shooterm

Camden;2107388 said:


> Swapping out the plow for one of my V plows. It had a straight blade. I'll post pics when I get it done. It's maroon in color which is almost my least favorite color but whatever.


You probably bought our old trailer park rig


----------



## cbservicesllc

Well at least things are looking consistently okay for Tuesday


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2107406 said:


> NAM still isn't a believer.


Yeah.. The storm as a whole looks way less impressive than all the other models.


----------



## Camden

shooterm;2107409 said:


> You probably bought our old trailer park rig


No kidding? Did you sell it through Manheim?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

GFS so going to stay fairly consistent.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2107440 said:


> GFS so going to stay fairly consistent.


No its not.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I have American restoration set to record. I haven't had a chance to watch it until tonight. I was expecting to see Rick dale and crew like normal. Wrong, they have a whole new cast and theme. It sucks and I'm taking off the recording list


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;2107461 said:


> I have American restoration set to record. I haven't had a chance to watch it until tonight. I was expecting to see Rick dale and crew like normal. Wrong, they have a whole new cast and theme. It sucks and I'm taking off the recording list


I haven't seen that show in a few years. It was great when I watched it. Just like American Chopper and all the ones that get to popular they ruin them.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2107443 said:


> No its not.


Noooooooooooo!


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;2107464 said:


> I haven't seen that show in a few years. It was great when I watched it. Just like American Chopper and all the ones that get to popular they ruin them.


no that would never happen:crying:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2107443 said:


> No its not.


It's only down 2ish inches from the 12z run.

Still @ 4".


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2107464 said:


> I haven't seen that show in a few years. It was great when I watched it. Just like American Chopper and all the ones that get to popular they ruin them.


Exactly.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2107467 said:


> It's only down 2ish inches from the 12z run.
> 
> Still @ 4".


Down 6" from 18z


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2107467 said:


> It's only down 2ish inches from the 12z run.
> 
> Still @ 4".


Hopefully it doesn't "Fine Tune" anymore.

Actually I'm waiting for a BIG surprise tomorrow. Either way Up or Down.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2107473 said:


> Hopefully it doesn't "Fine Tune" anymore.
> 
> Actually I'm waiting for a BIG surprise tomorrow. Either way Up or Down.


I would agree....


----------



## Doughboy12

You HAVE to see the pickles outfit. 
Watch it at 1:00am if you can....!!!


Edit: Make sure you catch the tease...not the actual forecast segment. She puts a jacket on for that.


----------



## shooterm

Camden;2107434 said:


> No kidding? Did you sell it through Manheim?


No clue to be honest. The owner loves to jokey things.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2107465 said:


> Noooooooooooo!


I said a week ago its going to do that,


----------



## qualitycut

I should start my own weather channel


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2107484 said:


> I should start my own weather channel


Pretty easy to call bust everytime. It's not Tuesday yet.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2107486 said:


> Pretty easy to call bust everytime. It's not Tuesday yet.


To be honest ive been within 2/10th of a inch every snow fall for my area. Dont hate because im right and we don't get snow


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2107494 said:


> To be honest ive been within 2/10th of a inch every snow fall for my area. Dont hate because im right and we don't get snow


I have to say you have been spot on this year....attm


----------



## Doughboy12

I see I am a week late to the party SSS...!
H.B.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2107359 said:


> So nothing.......


You'll get 4-


----------



## skorum03

Nws 1-3,1-3


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;2107503 said:


> Nws 1-3,1-3


Less than 1/2, 1-2 here.

My hourly shows 2" by midnight.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2107494 said:


> To be honest ive been within 2/10th of a inch every snow fall for my area. Dont hate because im right and we don't get snow


............

...


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2107505 said:


> Less than 1/2, 1-2 here.
> 
> My hourly shows 2" by midnight.


3.3" by midnight. 3.8" total


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Cody on 9 says several inches for the southern metro. Possible northern metro sees a whole lot of nothing with a tight gradient.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2107526 said:


> Cody on 9 says several inches for the southern metro. Possible northern metro sees a whole lot of nothing with a tight gradient.


And...... Said they have no idea what this storm is going to do.
It's just starting to form of the coast.


----------



## NorthernProServ

TKLAWN;2107531 said:


> And...... Said they have no idea what this storm is going to do.
> It's just starting to form of the coast.


Yeah, read the FD from NWS, every model is different, buts that's nothing new. Tomorrow we will be in a warning or we wont get a flake.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2107531 said:


> And...... Said they have no idea what this storm is going to do.
> It's just starting to form of the coast.


Shhhhhhhh..... Trying to rile up those Maple Grove guys.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Is the Euro model the same as the ECMWRFJdhfkeie that gets talked about??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Reading the forecast discussion, they are setting up no snow, or at least minimal snowfall possible.


----------



## qualitycut

I would like to get a few inches of snow with this one. Bills just went ut and plow anround the time they receive them


----------



## skorum03

Accuweather saying 3-6. With 3.7" total


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2107538 said:


> Reading the forecast discussion, they are setting up no snow, or at least minimal snowfall possible.


Exactly how I read into it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2107550 said:


> I would like to get a few inches of snow with this one. Bills just went ut and plow anround the time they receive them


I'll go with a couple of inches. I've said that all winter. Just don't want 10.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks and feels like we should be going to Fahey this morning.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2107584 said:


> Looks and feels like we should be going to Fahey this morning.


Give it a couple months


----------



## IDST

I want over four inches of snow. We've been predicted that a couple times this year and has busted each time


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I feel silly going into top off trucks that are 1/2 tank and only spending $18. Almost feel like I'm wasting my time.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2107604 said:


> I feel silly going into top off trucks that are 1/2 tank and only spending $18. Almost feel like I'm wasting my time.


What happened with the tractor yesterday?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2107526 said:


> Cody on 9 says several inches for the southern metro. Possible northern metro sees a whole lot of nothing with a tight gradient.


Noooooooooo!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2107533 said:


> Shhhhhhhh..... Trying to rile up those Maple Grove guys.


Nice.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2107608 said:


> What happened with the tractor yesterday?


The John Deere 3033R is essentially the same footprint as my current Kubota B3350, but it's built heavier.

There are some things that I have questions on, and I still would like to see and operate the exact machine. Yesterday, the tractor didn't have a loader on it.

As it stands, the John Deere is $500 cheaper than the Kubota L3560 I would be comparing against. The Kubota is about 1.5' wider, with larger tires which would improve stability.

The John Deere at this price though includes an air ride seat, the 3 point system that allows you to just back up to 3 point attachments instead of screwing around lining up the pins, and a new "green" ballast box, instead of my current orange one.

If I take those 3 things out, then the John Deere is $2,000 cheaper.

I'm leaning to John Deere. I've made my price point $2,000. If Kubota comes back more than $2,000 cheaper than the John Deere, I would probably go back to Kubota. At $2,000, or less, I would go to John Deere. I have a hard time going to New Holland.

What I would do though, before I bought the John Deere or Kubota, I would bring the New Holland quote in and see if they'd match it.

The more I sleep on it though, I wonder is it worth the $10,000 +/- it's going to cost to change out. That's a new ZTR.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2107550 said:


> I would like to get a few inches of snow with this one. Bills just went ut and plow anround the time they receive them


Quality? Is that you?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2107616 said:


> Nice.......


:laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Novak's on a posting streak this morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2107616 said:


> Nice.......


Did you make it to Mystic last night?


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2107617 said:


> The John Deere 3033R is essentially the same footprint as my current Kubota B3350, but it's built heavier.
> 
> There are some things that I have questions on, and I still would like to see and operate the exact machine. Yesterday, the tractor didn't have a loader on it.
> 
> As it stands, the John Deere is $500 cheaper than the Kubota L3560 I would be comparing against. The Kubota is about 1.5' wider, with larger tires which would improve stability.
> 
> The John Deere at this price though includes an air ride seat, the 3 point system that allows you to just back up to 3 point attachments instead of screwing around lining up the pins, and a new "green" ballast box, instead of my current orange one.
> 
> If I take those 3 things out, then the John Deere is $2,000 cheaper.
> 
> I'm leaning to John Deere. I've made my price point $2,000. If Kubota comes back more than $2,000 cheaper than the John Deere, I would probably go back to Kubota. At $2,000, or less, I would go to John Deere. I have a hard time going to New Holland.
> 
> What I would do though, before I bought the John Deere or Kubota, I would bring the New Holland quote in and see if they'd match it.
> 
> The more I sleep on it though, I wonder is it worth the $10,000 +/- it's going to cost to change out. That's a new ZTR.


How much revenue does the tractor bring in? Will the new one increase productivity? I can assume it will decrease down time due to all the issues and add in some higher resale. These things should help decide.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2107624 said:


> Novak's on a posting streak this morning.


He's on it as usual.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2107628 said:


> How much revenue does the tractor bring in? Will the new one increase productivity? I can assume it will decrease down time due to all the issues and add in some higher resale. These things should help decide.


It does, and that's what I'm betting on. An increase in productivity over the current one, not much. Over going back to wheel barrows, greatly increases production.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2107631 said:


> It does, and that's what I'm betting on. An increase in productivity over the current one, not much. Over going back to wheel barrows, greatly increases production.


I should clarify. The new one SHOULD decrease downtime. Thereby having an increase in production.

Can it do more production wise because of the actual tractor, no. I'm not going from a John Deere 2200 series to a 125 hp with a 12' pusher in it.

Although, at this point, a 2200 series John Deere would probably increase production.


----------



## Bill1090

Went to bed last night not feeling the greatest. Woke up in the middle of the night with a 104 fever. This cafe better go away before snowmaggedon on Tuesday!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So I'm an old, right winter and listen to Garage Logic on podcasts driving around. AM1500 basically. They have Dave Dahl in doing the weather. 

They really should cut out his forecast segment. If I was Dahl, I would require them to.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2107620 said:


> Quality? Is that you?


Wow, i must have still been drunk.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2107643 said:


> Went to bed last night not feeling the greatest. Woke up in the middle of the night with a 104 fever. This cafe better go away before snowmaggedon on Tuesday!


I wouldn't worry too much. Sounds like CB and his guys can come down and help. Plus he can pick up a Load Trail while he's down there. A win/win.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NAM is bringing snow in.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2107652 said:


> NAM is bringing snow in.


And the GFS is leaving.

The less SSS posts, the less snow we're gonna get.


----------



## unit28

They'll meet up by tuesday
Yall will be plowing snow
inbetweener nam and gfs model


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2107669 said:


> They'll meet up by tuesday
> Yall will be plowing snow
> inbetweener nam and gfs model


So an inch? Cause that's the in-between.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I know the time is off, but these are the new colors on the 24&48 hour versions of the color map. The 72-120 hour versions haven't updated colors, nor to the new model runs yet.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2107617 said:


> The John Deere 3033R is essentially the same footprint as my current Kubota B3350, but it's built heavier.
> 
> There are some things that I have questions on, and I still would like to see and operate the exact machine. Yesterday, the tractor didn't have a loader on it.
> 
> As it stands, the John Deere is $500 cheaper than the Kubota L3560 I would be comparing against. The Kubota is about 1.5' wider, with larger tires which would improve stability.
> 
> The John Deere at this price though includes an air ride seat, the 3 point system that allows you to just back up to 3 point attachments instead of screwing around lining up the pins, and a new "green" ballast box, instead of my current orange one.
> 
> If I take those 3 things out, then the John Deere is $2,000 cheaper.
> 
> I'm leaning to John Deere. I've made my price point $2,000. If Kubota comes back more than $2,000 cheaper than the John Deere, I would probably go back to Kubota. At $2,000, or less, I would go to John Deere. I have a hard time going to New Holland.
> 
> What I would do though, before I bought the John Deere or Kubota, I would bring the New Holland quote in and see if they'd match it.
> 
> The more I sleep on it though, I wonder is it worth the $10,000 +/- it's going to cost to change out. That's a new ZTR.


I think Steve from Fargo Snow has a couple 3000 series tractors for sale with about 100 hours on them. Might be worth your while to check it out. His name on here is Image.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;2107673 said:


> I think Steve from Fargo Snow has a couple 3000 series tractors for sale with about 100 hours on them. Might be worth your while to check it out. His name on here is Image.


Is he the one with inverted blowers?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2107673 said:


> I think Steve from Fargo Snow has a couple 3000 series tractors for sale with about 100 hours on them. Might be worth your while to check it out. His name on here is Image.


Olsons has a 4060 just brought back from lease return from Braham schools.

It's the same price as the 3560, with 5 extra horsepower and 250 hours.

Pretty spotless.

Biggest issue is the financing. O% for 60 months for new, or 6-7% for used. Also already a year gone on the warranty. Granted used, there's use tax to pay.

I'll check it out though.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2107627 said:


> Did you make it to Mystic last night?


Nah, we ended up hanging out with some friends


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2107648 said:


> I wouldn't worry too much. Sounds like CB and his guys can come down and help. Plus he can pick up a Load Trail while he's down there. A win/win.


What a Richard...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2107684 said:


> What a Richard...


Lol, no cafe!
I will stop and hit him for ya


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2107671 said:


> So an inch? Cause that's the in-between.


I'm thinking placement from where gfs and Nam were located

That's why said plowing where they'll meet

Said that couple days ago les to the cities.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Images's tractors are 4000 series, with no loaders. At least the ones I found, plus a fair amount more money.




Aside from that, anyone use Morton's "fast acting ice melt"??


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2107691 said:


> Images's tractors are 4000 series, with no loaders. At least the ones I found, plus a fair amount more money.
> 
> Aside from that, anyone use Morton's "fast acting ice melt"??


I have used Morton's safe-t-salt before, salt itself was great.

The bags really sucked though, broke and tore super easy.


----------



## IDST

LwnmwrMan22;2107617 said:


> The John Deere 3033R is essentially the same footprint as my current Kubota B3350, but it's built heavier.
> 
> There are some things that I have questions on, and I still would like to see and operate the exact machine. Yesterday, the tractor didn't have a loader on it.
> 
> As it stands, the John Deere is $500 cheaper than the Kubota L3560 I would be comparing against. The Kubota is about 1.5' wider, with larger tires which would improve stability.
> 
> The John Deere at this price though includes an air ride seat, the 3 point system that allows you to just back up to 3 point attachments instead of screwing around lining up the pins, and a new "green" ballast box, instead of my current orange one.
> 
> If I take those 3 things out, then the John Deere is $2,000 cheaper.
> 
> I'm leaning to John Deere. I've made my price point $2,000. If Kubota comes back more than $2,000 cheaper than the John Deere, I would probably go back to Kubota. At $2,000, or less, I would go to John Deere. I have a hard time going to New Holland.
> 
> What I would do though, before I bought the John Deere or Kubota, I would bring the New Holland quote in and see if they'd match it.
> 
> The more I sleep on it though, I wonder is it worth the $10,000 +/- it's going to cost to change out. That's a new ZTR.


Have you tried to get a demo for a week? 
Before I bought the toolcat and the Kabota Lano have met both for a week to try out. I also have one off the new virnig expandable plows to pick up at Lano tomorrow to try out. I worked virnig and Lano for that one. Never hurts to ask.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/grq/5418201152.html

This is basically the John Deere I'm looking at. However a loader would need to be added. At that point, Mies is more than what I am paying for the new one.


----------



## IDST

If any one is interested I've got seven pallets off Morton safety salt. Got it from Menards $1.05 per bag. They are bags that have some hard chunks. I going to break the bags and crush them with a skid. Come help and take what you want same price I buy it for. Comes to$50/ ton


----------



## Greenery

Wasn't it supposed to snow today or tonight?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;2107702 said:


> Wasn't it supposed to snow today or tonight?


 3 days ago, GFS had more snow for today than it did for Tuesday.

Even in the podcast I was listening to, Dahl said a couple of inches looks likely for Sunday night into Monday morning's commute.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2107646 said:


> So I'm an old, right winter and listen to Garage Logic on podcasts driving around. AM1500 basically. They have Dave Dahl in doing the weather.
> 
> They really should cut out his forecast segment. If I was Dahl, I would require them to.


Love Garage Logic


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2107702 said:


> Wasn't it supposed to snow today or tonight?


And like 5 other time's in the last 2 weeks


----------



## Bill1090

42° out still.


----------



## IDST

Just had a guy from Michigan call me looking for work with this storm. Two trucks


----------



## mn-bob

IDST;2107699 said:


> If any one is interested I've got seven pallets off Morton safety salt. Got it from Menards $1.05 per bag. They are bags that have some hard chunks. I going to break the bags and crush them with a skid. Come help and take what you want same price I buy it for. Comes to$50/ ton


Good buy it's normally $7.77 #50 & $5.97 #25


----------



## Bill1090

IDST;2107730 said:


> Just had a guy from Michigan call me looking for work with this storm. Two trucks


That seems like a long drive just to plow 2".


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2107708 said:


> And like 5 other time's in the last 2 weeks[/QUot will tpmightOTE]


----------



## IDST

Bill1090;2107739 said:


> That seems like a long drive just to plow 2".


That's what I told him. Needs till call a few hours south off me


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;2107677 said:


> Is he the one with inverted blowers?


Yep, that's the guy. He's a dealer for Normand blowers. High quality stuff.



LwnmwrMan22;2107691 said:


> Images's tractors are 4000 series, with no loaders. At least the ones I found, plus a fair amount more money.
> Aside from that, anyone use Morton's "fast acting ice melt"??


Ahhhh...I thought he ran 3000 series. Anyway, I haven't run that salt yet but I'm going to grab several pallets as soon as things slow down. Steve said he can have a truck deliver me an entire load (17 pallets) for $150/pallet. I don't have room for that many pallets so I don't know what to do. If you leave that stuff outside it turns into solid chunks...what to do, what to do.



TKLAWN;2107694 said:


> I have used Morton's safe-t-salt before, salt itself was great.
> The bags really sucked though, broke and tore super easy.


Glad to hear it works well.



IDST;2107730 said:


> Just had a guy from Michigan call me looking for work with this storm. Two trucks


I don't understand that at all.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;2107745 said:


> Yep, that's the guy. He's a dealer for Normand blowers. High quality stuff.
> 
> Ahhhh...I thought he ran 3000 series. Anyway, I haven't run that salt yet but I'm going to grab several pallets as soon as things slow down. Steve said he can have a truck deliver me an entire load (17 pallets) for $150/pallet. I don't have room for that many pallets so I don't know what to do. If you leave that stuff outside it turns into solid chunks...what to do, what to do.
> 
> Glad to hear it works well.
> 
> I don't understand that at all.


I think he has atleast one 3000 series. There's one up there with a normand blower on Craigslist I believe


----------



## unit28

Mcg. Attm.....41*


Uv radiation is high

Might have to bump up the 4- to 4


----------



## skorum03

Couple more days like this and there will literally be no more snow on the ground


----------



## cbservicesllc

Latest NAM is higher than the latest GFS! Thumbs Up


----------



## ryde307

IDST;2107699 said:


> If any one is interested I've got seven pallets off Morton safety salt. Got it from Menards $1.05 per bag. They are bags that have some hard chunks. I going to break the bags and crush them with a skid. Come help and take what you want same price I buy it for. Comes to$50/ ton


Good deal. The safe t salt is road salt in a bag.
Interested in the virnig plow. Let me know what you think. Where will you be using it?


----------



## IDST

ryde307;2107773 said:


> Good deal. The safe t salt is road salt in a bag.
> Interested in the virnig plow. Let me know what you think. Where will you be using it?


Menards and right close by there


----------



## albhb3

skorum03;2107758 said:


> Couple more days like this and there will literally be no more snow on the ground


Lets go!!!!!!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

skorum03;2107758 said:


> Couple more days like this and there will literally be no more snow on the ground


My front yard is half grass the other half is pretty thin snow


----------



## Green Grass

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2107780 said:


> My front yard is half grass the other half is pretty thin snow


Mine is almost all gone


----------



## albhb3

Green Grass;2107786 said:


> Mine is almost all gone


Mine isnt still a good 5 inches or so but melting quick the ice dams sre gone as well


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2107786 said:


> Mine is almost all gone


Same........


----------



## TKLAWN

ryde307;2107773 said:


> Good deal. The safe t salt is road salt in a bag.
> Interested in the virnig plow. Let me know what you think. Where will you be using it?


Interested too hear your thoughts on the Virnig as well.


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;2107792 said:


> Interested too hear your thoughts on the Virnig as well.


Same here... That's a new attachment this year correct?


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;2107792 said:


> Interested too hear your thoughts on the Virnig as well.


I can't speak for their plows but I'm extremely impressed with the quality of their Bucket Brooms. They are built very well and way better than the Bobcat ones. I have two seasons on one and not one breakdown. The last Bobcat one we bought it broke in a month. If they build plows like their Brooms they will be awesome.

***Also about a grand cheaper.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Lost another inch on the hourly. Down to 1.5".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

18Z GFS is staying bullish though.


----------



## albhb3

Camden;2107745 said:


> I don't understand that at all.


Youd think he would try green bay first that place is a cluster when it snows


----------



## CityGuy

So since I can't seem to find an answer, on a 4 inch door hinge 1 side square and other round is it ok to reverse the pin based on how it has to be attached to the door?


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;2107844 said:


> So since I can't seem to find an answer, on a 4 inch door hinge 1 side square and other round is it ok to reverse the pin based on how it has to be attached to the door?


What answer are you looking for


----------



## Ranger620

Little pickle in 11 said model shows 6" for the metro but she thinks more likely 3"


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;2107847 said:


> What answer are you looking for


Can you reverse a hinge pin on a door? If I put the hinge in the way it is mortesed(sp) square to door and round to frame the pin in the hinge is upsidedown. Just checking before I try replacing what my father in law believes is a bent hinge


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;2107848 said:


> Little pickle in 11 said model shows 6" for the metro but she thinks more likely 3"


So what you're saying is, she's saying the GFS says 6", but NWS says 3", so that's what she's going with.

More or less mailing it in.


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;2107850 said:


> Can you reverse a hinge pin on a door? If I put the hinge in the way it is mortesed(sp) square to door and round to frame the pin in the hinge is upsidedown. Just checking before I try replacing what my father in law believes is a bent hinge


Any lumber yard will have a hinge for you. Square/round. Menards carries them. If the pin is upside down when you mount it pull pin and insert from the top. Just make the round side go to round and square to square


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2107858 said:


> So what you're saying is, she's saying the GFS says 6", but NWS says 3", so that's what she's going with.
> 
> More or less mailing it in.


I have no idea what she's saying. I have 2.6 on accu 1.5 on Nws. For the record I don't think she knows what she's thinking


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS says in the Forecast Discussion they are going with whatever the 00z runs say.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2107814 said:


> I can't speak for their plows but I'm extremely impressed with the quality of their Bucket Brooms. They are built very well and way better than the Bobcat ones. I have two seasons on one and not one breakdown. The last Bobcat one we bought it broke in a month. If they build plows like their Brooms they will be awesome.
> 
> ***Also about a grand cheaper.


Yeah, looking at some of their stuff it appears to be pretty good quality


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2107826 said:


> Lost another inch on the hourly. Down to 1.5".


I think it's goofy because it's between pages... I have had it tick off .2" every hour


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2107827 said:


> 18Z GFS is staying bullish though.


Where the heck you been?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2107858 said:


> So what you're saying is, she's saying the GFS says 6", but NWS says 3", so that's what she's going with.
> 
> More or less mailing it in.


What is this FedEx Friday on Sunday??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2107883 said:


> Where the heck you been?


Skiing.....










Gonna take a while to get used to the new colors.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2107873 said:


> NWS says in the Forecast Discussion they are going with whatever the 00z runs say.


Kind of the drift I got too... but that they'll still be trying to figure out how far NW to bring the snow due to the tight gradient...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Chance of 4+" of snow, but don't pay attention, cause it may not happen.










The heavy snow band looks a little further NW than just FAR SE MN.


----------



## unit28

Someone needs a good look at wrf

That's going to be hard to beat with their gradient

From there you get gfs north of the actual track Nam is catching on better.

I'm still saying 4 st paul


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

More than an inch??? CB, I think you might get some!!! Some snow too!!!


----------



## IDST

SSS Inc.;2107814 said:


> I can't speak for their plows but I'm extremely impressed with the quality of their Bucket Brooms. They are built very well and way better than the Bobcat ones. I have two seasons on one and not one breakdown. The last Bobcat one we bought it broke in a month. If they build plows like their Brooms they will be awesome.
> 
> ***Also about a grand cheaper.


They build their stuff stout that's for sure. I'm picking it up tomorrow morning if any one is interested in seeing it. Hopefully plowing with it Tuesday


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2107892 said:


> Skiing.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna take a while to get used to the new colors.


Yeah no doubt... I wish I could find the maps T.Swails posts!


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;2107869 said:


> Any lumber yard will have a hinge for you. Square/round. Menards carries them. If the pin is upside down when you mount it pull pin and insert from the top. Just make the round side go to round and square to square


That's what I was looking for. Thanks.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2107901 said:


> Someone needs a good look at wrf
> 
> That's going to be hard to beat with their gradient
> 
> From there you get gfs north of the actual track Nam is catching on better.
> 
> I'm still saying 4 st paul


You think we'll get a couple here in the NW Metro?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2107901 said:


> Someone needs a good look at wrf
> 
> That's going to be hard to beat with their gradient
> 
> From there you get gfs north of the actual track Nam is catching on better.
> 
> I'm still saying 4 st paul


Are you saying WRF like this?????

http://snowball.millersville.edu/~wrf/


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2107902 said:


> More than an inch??? CB, I think you might get some!!! Some snow too!!!


Yeah baby!   Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sure looks like a tight gradient though....


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;2107901 said:


> Someone needs a good look at wrf
> 
> That's going to be hard to beat with their gradient
> 
> From there you get gfs north of the actual track Nam is catching on better.
> 
> I'm still saying 4 st paul


What are you thinking for Wright County?


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2107910 said:


> Are you saying WRF like this?????
> 
> http://snowball.millersville.edu/~wrf/


Dig out the data from 60-75 hrs on everything and all models

WRF is very important on this storm


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This one takes a much harder left turn out of Nebraska.










And all it did was slide about 20-25 miles further N/NW.


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2107906 said:


> Yeah no doubt... I wish I could find the maps T.Swails posts!


O.....

Try this for now

http://www.midwestweather.org/p/computer-snow-output.html?m=1


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Not so sure about this one....


----------



## IDST

If anybody needs some skid work or blower work with a skid down south let me know. Should be done Wednesday with this pathetic snow amount on the northwest metro


----------



## Greenery

I think it's time to start talking about the storm coming Friday and sunday/monday.


----------



## unit28

CityGuy;2107918 said:


> What are you thinking for Wright County?


I honestly don't know where that is.....sigh
Monticello?
1"


----------



## unit28

Greenery;2107928 said:


> I think it's time to start talking about the storm coming Friday and sunday/monday.


We're past that
We're talking Tuesday

Please keep up........

Kidding


----------



## qualitycut

Here we go lwmr is going to actually post abou6 weather for the next 2 day s


----------



## Greenery

unit28;2107932 said:


> We're past that
> We're talking Tuesday
> 
> Please keep up........
> 
> Kidding


Next week.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2107934 said:


> Here we go lwmr is going to actually post abou6 weather for the next 2 day s


Hahahaha... nah, I'm done.....

Gotta get some kids cleaned up, do some homework.

Been a month since I've been skiing. I'm beat.


----------



## unit28

500mb
Time frame it starts tilting on axis

Beware the axis point

Stupid file. ....no load


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

There's some thoughts out there that it's going to trend NW.


----------



## ryde307

Sticking with 6"+. I guess I'm happy with anything over 3. Our pricing jumps at that point. Maybe we can get another storm soon after. There was talk of some later in the week. I'm just looking for enough snow to get some hauling/clean up work going. Hard to think about after today though.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2107944 said:


> There's some thoughts out there that it's going to trend NW.


It needs to otherwise I'll be watching from the sidelines.


----------



## Green Grass

What is with all this weather talk. I thought quality said it was going to be a bust.


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;2107930 said:


> I honestly don't know where that is.....sigh
> Monticello?
> 1"


Albertville etc. Out of coincidence my Girls beat Northern Wright county 4-0 today.  7th place Baby!!!!


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2107951 said:


> Albertville etc. Out of coincidence my Girls beat Northern Wright county 4-0 today.  7th place Baby!!!!


Where did you guys play at?


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2107951 said:


> Albertville etc. Out of coincidence my Girls beat Northern Wright county 4-0 today.  7th place Baby!!!!


Toilet Bowl Champions!!!!!!
at least that's what it used to called when I played.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;2107956 said:


> Where did you guys play at?


We hosted a tournament in Mpls. I guess they always send teams down. They had a U10(squirt) and a U12 (peewee) girls team in the tournament. Is this your association?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;2107959 said:


> Toilet Bowl Champions!!!!!!
> at least that's what it used to called when I played.


That's what I call it. Some tourneys call it the friendship game.  We played some great hockey but just fell a bit short in the first two games.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2107962 said:


> That's what I call it. Some tourneys call it the friendship game.  We played some great hockey but just fell a bit short in the first two games.


Wait, what? Friendship game?


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2107950 said:


> What is with all this weather talk. I thought quality said it was going to be a bust.


No just not 15 or whatever it was showing before.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2107944 said:


> There's some thoughts out there that it's going to trend NW.


That would be sweet


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2107960 said:


> We hosted a tournament in Mpls. I guess they always send teams down. They had a U10(squirt) and a U12 (peewee) girls team in the tournament. Is this your association?


Negative we play for the Buffalo association.

But buffalo hosted a tournament this weekend


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2107941 said:


> 500mb
> Time frame it starts tilting on axis
> 
> Beware the axis point
> 
> Stupid file. ....no load


Shouldn't axis point be South?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/full_loop.php

Just pretty much watch and wait now.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2107967 said:


> Wait, what? Friendship game?


Not even kidding. Nephew played for Edina and had many tournaments that named it that. Kids aren't dumb. For example I don't think they thought it was funny when I came into the locker room and said "there ya go....7th place!" :laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2107977 said:


> http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/full_loop.php
> 
> Just pretty much watch and wait now.....


Well Clearly it's 75 miles North of where they thought. Early VRAC 9.6"


----------



## Green Grass

sss inc.;2107980 said:


> well clearly it's 75 miles north of where they thought. Early vrac 9.6"


5.6 vrac.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2107980 said:


> Well Clearly it's 75 miles North of where they thought. Early VRAC 9.6"


Really?? I thought they said it was going to hit mid-CA, and to me it looks like it's in San Diego.

Early VRAC: -.4" That's right, we're going to LOSE snow cover.


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;2107980 said:


> Well Clearly it's 75 miles North of where they thought. Early VRAC 9.6"


DohKay.....


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;2107930 said:


> I honestly don't know where that is.....sigh
> Monticello?
> 1"


Just west of Hennepin. Monticello would be the north end


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2107980 said:


> Well Clearly it's 75 miles North of where they thought. Early VRAC 9.6"


I was waiting for a weather post! Yeah baby! Thumbs Up


----------



## 1997chevy

So am I allowed to ask the stupid question as to what in the cafe VRAC stands for??


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;2107951 said:


> Albertville etc. Out of coincidence my Girls beat Northern Wright county 4-0 today.  7th place Baby!!!!


My daughter's basketball team beat McGregor 42-0 yesterday. What's funny about that is last year Eden Valley-Watkins beat my daughter's team 56-0 in the first game of the season. They were not in the right mindset and they got demolished. Most of the season went that way and I think they ended up only winning one game (8-6?). This year it's completely different. They won the tournament yesterday and they're a force. I sit there in disbelief that I'm watching the exact same team as last year.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1997chevy;2108002 said:


> So am I allowed to ask the stupid question as to what in the cafe VRAC stands for??


Anyone can ask anything.

Just remember though, ask a stupid question, might get a stupid answer. 

VRAC (SSS will have to give the exact definition) but it is what each of us really think we will actually get, once the storm is on the radar.


----------



## SSS Inc.

1997chevy;2108002 said:


> So am I allowed to ask the stupid question as to what in the cafe VRAC stands for??


Visual.....Radar.....Accumulation....Calculation

The VRAC program was started for individuals to report an estimated total based on A) What's on the Ground B) What they see coming on Radar. At this point it's pretty pretty early in the game for this storm. You may start to see people Post "early" VRAC Opinions. These are given with the right to change as we get closer to the start of a storm. All participants agree that they will not ridicule others for early predictions if they are wrong. This is an official Opinion based program.


----------



## qualitycut

1997chevy;2108002 said:


> So am I allowed to ask the stupid question as to what in the cafe VRAC stands for??


Forgot what it standa for but sss 
Coined the term, where you guess the amount of snow we are going to get based of radar


----------



## qualitycut

They sure stuck that John Scott thing up the nhls ass today


----------



## TKLAWN

1997chevy;2108002 said:


> So am I allowed to ask the stupid question as to what in the cafe VRAC stands for??


You must follow along, you used cafe correctly.

LOL!!


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2108010 said:


> Visual.....Radar.....Accumulation....Calculation
> 
> The VRAC program was started for individuals to report an estimated total based on A) What's on the Ground B) What they see coming on Radar. At this point it's pretty pretty early in the game for this storm. You may start to see people Post "early" VRAC Opinions. These are given with the right to change as we get closer to the start of a storm. All participants agree that they will not ridicule others for early predictions if they are wrong. This is an official Opinion based program.


Wait what we can't ridicule others when they are wrong?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2108010 said:


> Visual.....Radar.....Accumulation....Calculation
> 
> The VRAC program was started for individuals to report an estimated total based on A) What's on the Ground B) What they see coming on Radar. At this point it's pretty pretty early in the game for this storm. You may start to see people Post "early" VRAC Opinions. These are given with the right to change as we get closer to the start of a storm. All participants agree that they will not ridicule others for early predictions if they are wrong. This is an official Opinion based program.


God I love that pic!!!!


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2108015 said:


> They sure stuck that John Scott thing up the nhls ass today


Yeah. He will make millions in speaking engagements off of this.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2108010 said:


> Visual.....Radar.....Accumulation....Calculation
> 
> The VRAC program was started for individuals to report an estimated total based on A) What's on the Ground B) What they see coming on Radar. At this point it's pretty pretty early in the game for this storm. You may start to see people Post "early" VRAC Opinions. These are given with the right to change as we get closer to the start of a storm. All participants agree that they will not ridicule others for early predictions if they are wrong. This is an official Opinion based program.


Still love that graphic... hilarious... I see Pillsbury has the first visible post  haha


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;2108016 said:


> You must follow along, you used cafe correctly.
> 
> LOL!!


Hahahahaha


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2108015 said:


> They sure stuck that John Scott thing up the nhls ass today


No kidding. He made Dubnyk look like a squirt goalie.



TKLAWN;2108016 said:


> You must follow along, you used cafe correctly.
> 
> LOL!!


I thought the same thing! Glad to see some lurkers chiming in....


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2108028 said:


> Still love that graphic... hilarious... I see Pillsbury has the first visible post... haha


Yes, that is Doughboy.


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;2108030 said:


> No kidding. He made Dubnyk look like a squirt goalie.


He did not look very good.


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2107974 said:


> Shouldn't axis point be South?


And.......sigh

Because I think it is exactly that

Is the sole reason I've said before
The wrap will be impressive.

System is capped /closed when it weakens I'm betting it'll slow down

Buurp.......as lmn22 chastised me about regurgitation

It's really the reason things look wobbly/ wonky/waffles
on different runs


----------



## Camden

So Bridgewater is dominating the Pro Bowl. Why didn't he play like this all season???


----------



## TKLAWN

Camden;2108039 said:


> So Bridgewater is dominating the Pro Bowl. Why didn't he play like this all season???


I think you know the answer to that?


----------



## Camden

TKLAWN;2108040 said:


> I think you know the answer to that?


No pressure on him to perform?

(Harrison Smith with the pick!)


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2108036 said:


> And.......sigh
> 
> Because I think it is exactly that
> 
> Is the sole reason I've said before
> The wrap will be impressive.
> 
> System is capped /closed when it weakens I'm betting it'll slow down
> 
> Buurp.......as lmn22 chastised me about regurgitation
> 
> It's really the reason things look wobbly/ wonky/waffles
> on different runs


Yeah I guess no one ever said weather was easy right?

I'm up for whatever gives me more snow... Even if that is the wrap...


----------



## 1997chevy

TKLAWN;2108016 said:


> You must follow along, you used cafe correctly.
> 
> LOL!!


I follow along but I missed the VRAC session a while back. I get more info from you guys than the actual weather guys. I also have a whole page on my phone dedicated to weather models for winter.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2108039 said:


> So Bridgewater is dominating the Pro Bowl. Why didn't he play like this all season???


Cause the pro bowl is a joke and only the offense trys lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone stayed at the South Point Hotel / Spa in Vegas?

Looks like it's about 5 miles from the strip, but it has 21000 reviews and is rated 4.5/5.

Plus we can go for about $300 / person for a week, flight included.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2108051 said:


> Anyone stayed at the South Point Hotel / Spa in Vegas?
> 
> Looks like it's about 5 miles from the strip, but it has 21000 reviews and is rated 4.5/5.
> 
> Plus we can go for about $300 / person for a week, flight included.


Only 21,000 people on the planet have stayed there but I think they liked it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

1997chevy;2108044 said:


> I follow along but I missed the VRAC session a while back. I get more info from you guys than the actual weather guys. I also have a whole page on my phone dedicated to weather models for winter.


I have six monitors. four supercomputers. two cell phones and a notepad. Pfff...........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2108057 said:


> Only 21,000 people on the planet have stayed there but I think they liked it.


Unless it's 21,000 people in India, earning $5 to enter a review.

They have more reviews than any other place.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;2108057 said:


> Only 21,000 people on the planet have stayed there but I think they liked it.


It is possible that 2,100 people thought it was terrible.  Lwndude could be 2,101.


----------



## 1997chevy

SSS Inc.;2108058 said:


> I have six monitors. four supercomputers. two cell phones and a notepad. Pfff...........


I'm just a needy snowmobiler that happens to have a snow plow! I want snow but I don't go searching that damn deep for it.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2108051 said:


> Anyone stayed at the South Point Hotel / Spa in Vegas?
> 
> Looks like it's about 5 miles from the strip, but it has 21000 reviews and is rated 4.5/5.
> 
> Plus we can go for about $300 / person for a week, flight included.


I don't mind off-strip hotels. I've never stayed at South Point but it looks nice.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2108064 said:


> I don't mind off-strip hotels. I've never stayed at South Point but it looks nice.


Yea we stayed at the M once and was nice


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2108051 said:


> Anyone stayed at the South Point Hotel / Spa in Vegas?
> 
> Looks like it's about 5 miles from the strip, but it has 21000 reviews and is rated 4.5/5.
> 
> Plus we can go for about $300 / person for a week, flight included.


Haven't stayed but have heard from others it's nice. Has shuttles to the strip I believe. It's known for its sports book.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2108067 said:


> Haven't stayed but have heard from others it's nice. Has shuttles to the strip I believe. It's known for its sports book.


Says it has shuttles, also has free valet parking.

I have enough miles for a car for the week. We're gonna drive to the Dam, Grand Canyon. See how that goes, we'll have enough time to drive to LA / Hollywood and spend a night if we get bored of Vegas.

However, I think we can find enough stuff to do in Vegas with my kids.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Well... New NAM is RIDICULOUSLY uncool...


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2108069 said:


> Says it has shuttles, also has free valet parking.
> 
> I have enough miles for a car for the week. We're gonna drive to the Dam, *Grand Canyon*. See how that goes, we'll have enough time to drive to LA / Hollywood and spend a night if we get bored of Vegas.
> 
> However, I think we can find enough stuff to do in Vegas with my kids.


I did the Vegas/Grand Canyon drive 2 years ago with the wife and kids. It's much longer and way more boring than you think. On a map it doesn't look too bad but it's a killer. You've been warned.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2108076 said:


> Well... New NAM is RIDICULOUSLY uncool...


Yeah...Slid a bit.

I think this storm will be full of surprises.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;2108082 said:


> Yeah...Slid a bit.
> 
> I think this storm will be full of surprises.


Ya like no snow for us. Going south not to worry only to wake up to 4" of snow kind of surprise


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2108076 said:


> Well... New NAM is RIDICULOUSLY uncool...


I was wondering how quick the new post would be.


----------



## Drakeslayer

ryde307;2108067 said:


> Haven't stayed but have heard from others it's nice. Has shuttles to the strip I believe. It's known for its sports book.


I wonder if anyone bet on John Scott being the mvp of the all star game?


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2108089 said:


> I wonder if anyone bet on John Scott being the mvp of the all star game?


I would have, the fans vote was a giving he would win.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2108082 said:


> Yeah...Slid a bit.
> 
> I think this storm will be full of surprises.


Yeah, to the point it looks like it would be like less than a half inch for me... :realmad:

At least it will be during the day and I can watch it vs going back to bed and waking up at 3AM


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2108086 said:


> I was wondering how quick the new post would be.


Meh... Bring on Summer...


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2108094 said:


> Meh... Bring on Summer...


Bite your tongue. Not even close to being ready for that. It's still January!

One of the two things my Mom always reminds us about this business is that it doesn't really matter when it comes during the season. You feel more secure when it happens early but the final result is the same if winter finally comes through in the end.

The other is that she reminds me that if I think Spring sales are low give it a week and we will be trying to figure out how to get it all done.

She's usually right.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2108098 said:


> Bite your tongue. Not even close to being ready for that. It's still January!
> 
> One of the two things my Mom always reminds us about this business is that it doesn't really matter when it comes during the season. You feel more secure when it happens early but the final result is the same if winter finally comes through in the end.
> 
> The other is that she reminds me that if I think Spring sales are low give it a week and we will be trying to figure out how to get it all done.
> 
> She's usually right.


Thumbs Up :salute:


----------



## SSS Inc.

GFS appears to maintain.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2108104 said:


> GFS appears to maintain.


Yep... Maybe just a SLIGHT drop... Negligible...

Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2108106 said:


> Yep... Maybe just a SLIGHT drop... Negligible...
> 
> Thumbs Up


Because of the differences in models I'm guessing no Novak or NWS changes in forecasts just yet.

Novak did say wait until Sunday night for a video though. NWS better update quick so he can get on with it already......


----------



## IDST

SSS Inc.;2108108 said:


> Because of the differences in models I'm guessing no Novak or NWS changes in forecasts just yet.
> 
> Novak did say wait until Sunday night for a video though. NWS better update quick so he can get on with it already......


I asked him when he was doing one. Hee didn't answer me.

Kinda sad... He always answer s that harris guy


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2108108 said:


> Because of the differences in models I'm guessing no Novak or NWS changes in forecasts just yet.
> 
> Novak did say wait until Sunday night for a video though. NWS better update quick so he can get on with it already......


Yeah... too much spread... no one is going to jump 2 days beforehand...

What's the Euro look like?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well, forget winter. I'll let you all know what the South Point Hotel, Casino and Spa was like after March 27.

Maybe I'll send some pics from the pool??? 












Of me and my white gut.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

How about this to pick up some spirits around here???

http://www.emc.ncep.noaa.gov/mmb/mmbpll/dgexops.conus/


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

How fitting... I just booked the trip to Vegas, and the storm is directly over Vegas, currently.


----------



## snowman55

SSS Inc.;2108058 said:


> I have six monitors. four supercomputers. two cell phones and a notepad. Pfff...........


And what's on that laptop? Guy does have to entertain himself as he waits for snow this year.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;2108120 said:


> Well, forget winter. I'll let you all know what the South Point Hotel, Casino and Spa was like after March 27.
> 
> Maybe I'll send some pics from the pool???
> 
> Of me and my white gut.


At least we know we'll get one snow storm this winter.☺


----------



## cbservicesllc

:laughing:

Novak Weather
14 mins · Rochester · 
If you were a client of mine, you would get LIVE video updates like this all the time:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2108130 said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Novak Weather
> 14 mins · Rochester ·
> If you were a client of mine, you would get LIVE video updates like this all the time:


He's going with the Euro since it DIDN'T predict snow today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You've seen it here first folks....



Unless you seen it somewhere else first.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2108132 said:


> He's going with the Euro since it DIDN'T predict snow today.


You thought that was odd too, huh?


----------



## IDST

7 hours without a post?


----------



## CityGuy

Holy fog batman


----------



## IDST

The yard Nome on eleven said there was a northern shift last night


----------



## cbservicesllc

Amounts are up! Thumbs Up

But NWS said the runs are still waffling and there's still some decent spread... 

Hoping the 12z runs come closer...


----------



## CityGuy

I'm up to 1 to 3 tomorrow and less than 1 tomorrow night from less than 1 and less than 1.

Bring on the big snow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2108170 said:


> I'm up to 1 to 3 tomorrow and less than 1 tomorrow night from less than 1 and less than 1.
> 
> Bring on the big snow.


Same... 2.7" on the hourly...


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2108173 said:


> Same... 2.7" on the hourly...


Hope it keeps shifting north and we get 5 to 8.

I know it's not likely but one can hope.


----------



## ryde307

This is the news I like to wake up to. It also looks like some chances for snow later this week. Temps look to stay more around the average for the next 10 days also. Let's hope Feb saves this winter.


----------



## TKLAWN

Locals all talking 3-6 likely...


----------



## Bill1090

I'm up from 6-10" to 7-11". Then 1-3" night.


----------



## qualitycut

Same thing it always does, takes a jump up the day before only to drop back down.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2108176 said:


> Hope it keeps shifting north and we get 5 to 8.
> 
> I know it's not likely but one can hope.


Anything can happen, still 36 hours away


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2108205 said:


> Same thing it always does, takes a jump up the day before only to drop back down.


Yeah, yeah, yeah


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2108205 said:


> Same thing it always does, takes a jump up the day before only to drop back down.


I don't think it'll go down. If anything it'll trend further north.

The storm track, where it lies is where it'll stay. They hardly ever turn right (SE) and almost always hook to the left (north).


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Chance of snow over 8". Kinda fast, I haven't figured out how to slow down the saved gif. It sure looks like the heavy snow is about 50 miles further north than previously thought.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2108217 said:


> I don't think it'll go down. If anything it'll trend further north.
> 
> The storm track, where it lies is where it'll stay. They hardly ever turn right (SE) and almost always hook to the left (north).


I hardly doubt the track stays where it is now.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2108205 said:


> Same thing it always does, takes a jump up the day before only to drop back down.


Mr Negativity!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2108236 said:


> Mr Negativity!


can you blame him?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2108217 said:


> I don't think it'll go down. If anything it'll trend further north.
> 
> The storm track, where it lies is where it'll stay. They hardly ever turn right (SE) and almost always hook to the left (north).


Yes, with a but...

I'm not an elite weather mind, but if you look at the "significant low tracks" map, it looks like the initial Low peters out or gets taken over by a new Low over the panhandle... I would think the placement of that "new" Low will dictate a lot...


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2108236 said:


> Mr Negativity!


Just going with what usually happens. Timing looks good so im ok with a few inches of snow.


----------



## IDST

Don't listen to cco if you want snow in the metro

Edit now says storm moving north


----------



## qualitycut

IDST;2108254 said:


> Don't listen to cco if you want snow in the metro


They showed about 5 inches when i seen it thia morning i thought


----------



## cbservicesllc

Looks like the new NAM will come out about the same, but the gradient widens... Thumbs Up


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2108243 said:


> can you blame him?


Not really.....


----------



## CityGuy

94 east bound 1 mile west of 25, someone hit a mndot plow.


----------



## Camden

Wcco asked the question "How much snow are we going to get?" on their Facebook page and one of the responses was "Take the lowest predicted total and divide it by two." LOL!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2108285 said:


> 94 east bound 1 mile west of 25, someone hit a mndot plow.


Best I could get... Seriously, how does that happen, the roads are fine...


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2108289 said:


> Best I could get... Seriously, how does that happen, the roads are fine...


From the original pic on police clips my thought Was he was flipping a [email protected]@ on the cross over.


----------



## CityGuy

What's the latest on weather for me metro? 1 to 3 still or is it coming more north?


----------



## Camden

CityGuy;2108285 said:


> 94 east bound 1 mile west of 25, someone hit a mndot plow.


A few seasons ago I posted about the number of plows that get hit per season and it's an astronomical amount. Dozens of them...


----------



## CityGuy

Apparently 1 of the 2 City of Bloomington workers has died from his injuries from last Thursday. And the other has serious injuries and has a long road to recovery.


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;2108302 said:


> A few seasons ago I posted about the number of plows that get hit per season and it's an astronomical amount. Dozens of them...


I would bet most are not the fault of the plow. Usually people trying to get around us because we are slow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2108286 said:


> Wcco asked the question "How much snow are we going to get?" on their Facebook page and one of the responses was "Take the lowest predicted total and divide it by two." LOL!!!


Hahaha, awesome...


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2108300 said:


> What's the latest on weather for me metro? 1 to 3 still or is it coming more north?


NWS map still looks like the 2-3 band in the NW Metro

Edit: 1-2 band is over NW Wright, St. Cloud Inch or less... I would expect that to increase as the day goes on though... (caution: could be wishful thinking)


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2108304 said:


> Apparently 1 of the 2 City of Bloomington workers has died from his injuries from last Thursday. And the other has serious injuries and has a long road to recovery.


Whoa WTF... I thought the City guys were in their vehicle???


----------



## 1997chevy




----------



## IDST

Just picked up this virnig plow. What a beast!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Sweet! Thumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2108336 said:


> Whoa WTF... I thought the City guys were in their vehicle???


Media reported driver in and buckled, face head, neck and back injuries. Passenger was getting in and was taken off life support Saturday.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2108342 said:


> Media reported driver in and buckled, face head, neck and back injuries. Passenger was getting in and was taken off life support Saturday.


Geez, that's sad...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Looks like the GFS is coming in about the same, maybe just a SLIGHT nudge North... 10-20 miles


----------



## Camden

IDST;2108339 said:


> Just picked up this virnig plow. What a beast!


They do look to be well built. They're made just down the road from me and I drive past their shop several times a week. They have a nice looking operation.

I wasn't overly impressed when I watched the videos of that plow in action. There's quite a bit of spillage from the crease between the wings. Maybe it's not as bad as it looked but that definitely caught my eye.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The models just keep climbing.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2108353 said:


> The models just keep climbing.


Remember, last Monday they said we'd get 3" and we ended up with 7! There is hope...


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2108353 said:


> The models just keep climbing.


Being only 24 hours away they usually don't move much but I guess we'll see.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2108353 said:


> The models just keep climbing.


 I'm ok with just 1"


----------



## NorthernProServ

NWS is going wacky or they are really increasing totals, This all changed within 10 mins of refreshing.

I was at 1-3, then 2-4, now 3-5 day and 1-3 night.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Storm warning now


----------



## IDST

Nws jumped me up to 4-8!!!!!!


----------



## ryde307

cbservicesllc;2108336 said:


> Whoa WTF... I thought the City guys were in their vehicle???


I must have missed it what happened?



NorthernProServ;2108374 said:


> NWS is going wacky or they are really increasing totals, This all changed within 10 mins of refreshing.
> 
> I was at 1-3, then 2-4, now 3-5 day and 1-3 night.


Sticking to it we are getting 6+.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;2108375 said:


> Storm warning now


THis.....WOW


----------



## IDST

6" on the hourly.

Bonus just got a winter storm warning on the phone


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2108374 said:


> NWS is going wacky or they are really increasing totals, This all changed within 10 mins of refreshing.
> 
> I was at 1-3, then 2-4, now 3-5 day and 1-3 night.


Hmmm... must still be updating mine...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2108375 said:


> Storm warning now


They must have panicked after the 12z runs... :laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

20 miles is going to be the difference in 6 inches or so of snow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

cbservicesllc;2108381 said:


> Hmmm... must still be updating mine...


That's better, 2-4 and 1-3 Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

Sweet! Might actually hit the 2nd tier on my schools tomorrow!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2108382 said:


> They must have panicked after the 12z runs... :laughing:


I was wondering how long that would take.


----------



## albhb3

Anybody wan t to explain to me why wisco would decide to sit inthe right lane parked in a 70 mph zone. Not on the shoulder mind you plow trucks im talking


----------



## NorthernProServ

It would be a shame it it's turns into a bust now!


----------



## CityGuy

Advisory for me. 2 to 6 with blowing snow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just put my loader guy on notice, have extra shovelers available. I think I'm gonna sit this one out.


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;2108378 said:


> I must have missed it what happened?
> 
> Sticking to it we are getting 6+.


2 city of Bloomington workers were hit in their truck, 1 serious and 1 dead. Happened last Thursday. Number 9 has a video on it.


----------



## qualitycut

See what happens tomorrow, a 20-30 mile shift is going to make all the difference but that would never happen hours before the storm


----------



## Bill1090

albhb3;2108390 said:


> Anybody wan t to explain to me why wisco would decide to sit inthe right lane parked in a 70 mph zone. Not on the shoulder mind you plow trucks im talking


Union break time...


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2108394 said:


> Just put my loader guy on notice, have extra shovelers available. I think I'm gonna sit this one out.


How are you sitting on your schools? If we get missed I could possibly swing down and assist. 10' pusher on a skid steer.


----------



## unit28

NorthernProServ;2108391 said:


> It would be a shame it it's turns into a bust now!


Some qpf might be wet. .....
raises totals

Check metgen for various precipitation types


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2108401 said:


> Some qpf might be wet. .....
> raises totals
> 
> Check metgen for various precipitation types


Was wondering that. 30 ish for temps. Haven't looked at higher levels yet


----------



## unit28

The wrap looks like it's gonna be awesomely ginormous. ....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2108398 said:


> How are you sitting on your schools? If we get missed I could possibly swing down and assist. 10' pusher on a skid steer.


We should be fine. New loader guy clears out my 2 biggest schools in about 4 hours.

I just need a pickup and my little tractor there to get everything pushed out in the open for him.

After that, it's just running around getting everything opened up, especially once we hit the 4" mark, which looks like about 6 pm.

But then at that point, how much do you just leave??


----------



## Polarismalibu

Guess I better go get some salt sense I have none


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So you think this might change???


----------



## qualitycut

You guys sure put a lot of faith in them models. Everyone yesterday was complaining cause it wasn't going to snow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2108391 said:


> It would be a shame it it's turns into a bust now!


I don't know that that's possible... There's no way...


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2108401 said:


> Some qpf might be wet. .....
> raises totals
> 
> Check metgen for various precipitation types


Wait, what? You mean lowers totals? And we don't need any rain!


----------



## andersman02

What are you guys using for spreading salt on 4-5' sidewalks? Picked up an account that has some. We have lesco spreaders, just wondering if theres a way for them to just spread 4-5' apart


----------



## Camden

andersman02;2108425 said:


> What are you guys using for spreading salt on 4-5' sidewalks? Picked up an account that has some. We have lesco spreaders, just wondering if theres a way for them to just spread 4-5' apart


I use a Hot Shot spreader from Meyer. It works really well and I love the fact it has grease zerks.

I used to use a Snowex 575 spreader mounted to the back of my sidewalk machine but it would put down too much material so now everything is done with a walk behind.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2108428 said:


> I use a Hot Shot spreader from Meyer. It works really well and I love the fact it has grease zerks.
> 
> I used to use a Snowex 575 spreader mounted to the back of my sidewalk machine but it would put down too much material so now everything is done with a walk behind.


Mine has deflectors on it. Can't remember brand


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

andersman02;2108425 said:


> What are you guys using for spreading salt on 4-5' sidewalks? Picked up an account that has some. We have lesco spreaders, just wondering if theres a way for them to just spread 4-5' apart


I'll sell you a pair of Lesco Spreaders for $300. One is brand new, one has the salt shield.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2108428 said:


> I use a Hot Shot spreader from Meyer. It works really well and I love the fact it has grease zerks.
> 
> I used to use a Snowex 575 spreader mounted to the back of my sidewalk machine but it would put down too much material so now everything is done with a walk behind.


I use the Hot Shot too, but their shield is skinnier than the Lesco one.

I should dig into it and see what it would take to swap it over if I can't find someone to buy these Lesco spreaders from me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Why does the snow in Neb look like it's going to be here at 9 o'clock tonight, instead of after 9 tomorrow morning.

It's crossed 1/2 the state of Neb since 9 this morning.

Nevermind, I'm hitching my wagon to the HRRR.....


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2108442 said:


> Why does the snow in Neb look like it's going to be here at 9 o'clock tonight, instead of after 9 tomorrow morning.
> 
> It's crossed 1/2 the state of Neb since 9 this morning.
> 
> Nevermind, I'm hitching my wagon to the HRRR.....


What you mean?


----------



## qualitycut

Mndot patching pot holes


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2108451 said:


> What you mean?


HRRR shows the top shearing off at first. Snow basically getting to I-90 by midnight. Then we need to wait for the blob to get here from IA.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2108453 said:


> Mndot patching pot holes


Just so they can rip them out tomorrow... makes sense...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2108457 said:


> HRRR shows the top shearing off at first. Snow basically getting to I-90 by midnight. Then we need to wait for the blob to get here from IA.


That's kind of what I was thinking might happen... Thanks for confirming it... Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2108461 said:


> That's kind of what I was thinking might happen... Thanks for confirming it... Thumbs Up


That doesn't mean what will actually happen though.


----------



## ryde307

andersman02;2108425 said:


> What are you guys using for spreading salt on 4-5' sidewalks? Picked up an account that has some. We have lesco spreaders, just wondering if theres a way for them to just spread 4-5' apart


We screwed rubber flaps (cut Mud flap) to the sides that hang down. Then added a bungy cord to them to hold them up for wider ones.



cbservicesllc;2108460 said:


> Just so they can rip them out tomorrow... makes sense...


Yet everyone wants bigger government to solve people personal money problems. Makes sense the government is obviously so good at managing money and people already.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2108460 said:


> Just so they can rip them out tomorrow... makes sense...


Not going to snow though. .....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Eating KFC is like sex. Hard to hold the breast and surf the internet at the same time.


----------



## qualitycut

Whats ratios? 12:1 ish?


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2108474 said:


> Whats ratios? 12:1 ish?


14-15:1... last I checked against NWS QPF anyway...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2108473 said:


> Eating KFC is like sex. Hard to hold the breast and surf the internet at the same time.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2108477 said:


> 14-15:1... last I checked against NWS QPF anyway...


Really? I thought lower with temps in high 20s


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2108481 said:


> Really? I thought lower with temps in high 20s


I'm using 13:1


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;2108488 said:


> I'm using 13:1


14:1 here


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2108473 said:


> Eating KFC is like sex. Hard to hold the breast and surf the internet at the same time.


I thought when you were getting some you concentrate only on that


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2108498 said:


> I thought when you were getting some you concentrate only on that


Maybe I'm doing it wrong???

Might be why I only have 2 kids??


----------



## qualitycut

Everyone always talks about watching for temps to be lower I'm higher right now


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2108504 said:


> Maybe I'm doing it wrong????


Doesnt she always tell you that


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2108505 said:


> Everyone always talks about watching for temps to be lower I'm higher right now


That just means the storm will move even more north. )


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2108510 said:


> That just means the storm will move even more north. )


Right. If you don't want snow, you want cold right now. Then the cold air is pushing south.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2108511 said:


> Right. If you don't want snow, you want cold right now. Then the cold air is pushing south.


Ahhh not sure about that, its 5 degrees colder in Rochester then it is here.


----------



## qualitycut

Now ive dropped 2 degress in the last 40 min


----------



## ryde307

VRAC for Hopkins 7.4"

Plus another 3" By Sunday. A 1" and 2" event to add to it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2108439 said:


> I'll sell you a pair of Lesco Spreaders for $300. One is brand new, one has the salt shield.


Wasn't that 2 for $100 a few weeks ago.


----------



## Camden

ryde307;2108526 said:


> *Wishful* VRAC for Hopkins 7.4"
> 
> Plus another 3" By Sunday. A 1" and 2" event to add to it.


Fixed it for you


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

polarismalibu;2108530 said:


> wasn't that 2 for $100 a few weeks ago.


$400.........


----------



## ryde307

Camden;2108533 said:


> Fixed it for you


It is wishful but total have been going up some. Every event has been over forecast. I think this one will be under forecast so I'm sticking with it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2108538 said:


> It is wishful but total have been going up some. Every event has been over forecast. I think this one will be under forecast so I'm sticking with it.


I'm with you. I think they will be under with this one as well.


----------



## skorum03

4-11"

7.5" on hourly 

Per nws. Doubled since 10 this morning


----------



## skorum03

Accuweather only at 3.5" total 

But does say 3-6"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;2108544 said:


> Accuweather only at 3.5" total
> 
> But does say 3-6"


Haven't figured it out yet, but Accu updates sometime around 4-6 am. I think.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2108545 said:


> Haven't figured it out yet, but Accu updates sometime around 4-6 am. I think.


It said 2-4 this morning. Not sure when they bumped it up to 3-6


----------



## djagusch

I'm thinking at 6am wed it's still snowing and we are all saying wtf. At noon it stops and we are at 13 inches saying f u.

Les enhanced wrap for cafing?


----------



## Bill1090

Now NWS app says wintery mix. Down to 5-9" and 2-4".


----------



## qualitycut

Im only at 3-7 and 2-4


----------



## qualitycut

Positive is shovelers won't have to lift snow up and over the old snow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So far, the HRRR simulated radar I posted earlier is pretty much what's happening. Snow got to IA and is KINDA flattening out. 

Not saying it isn't going to snow, just observing that there SHOULDN'T be any surprises overnight.


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;2108551 said:


> I'm thinking at 6am wed it's still snowing and we are all saying wtf. At noon it stops and we are at 13 inches saying f u.
> 
> Les enhanced wrap for cafing?


Well... unit does keep preaching the wrap


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2108555 said:


> Im only at 3-7 and 2-4


Only?

You might be pushing 11"


----------



## unit28

Rotates the axis at 10 pm tomorrow....if the timing is right
Means it slows down and snows heavily then.....er' more heavily


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2108568 said:


> Only?
> 
> You might be pushing 11"


Meh.......could also get 2 or 24.


----------



## NorthernProServ

I guess we'll see who's saying meh 36 hours from now 
lol


----------



## banonea

Is there any idea of what is start time will be for Rochester for tomorrow, just wondering what time I should be having my guys come in


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2108579 said:


> I guess we'll see who's saying meh 36 hours from now
> lol


Nothing i can do about it. I just think it's funny when because nws says 5-7 or whatever every one thinks or going to be between those numbers. Hasn't happened once this winter. Tomorrow could end up 70 moles sourg of what everything says now. That's happened a few times


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;2108581 said:


> Is there any idea of what is start time will be for Rochester for tomorrow, just wondering what time I should be having my guys come in


They say around 9am for here. I would assume you would be in the same time frame.


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;2108588 said:


> They say around 9am for here. I would assume you would be in the same time frame.


I am just hoping for after 7:30 -8:00


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2108585 said:


> Nothing i can do about it. I just think it's funny when because nws says 5-7 or whatever every one thinks or going to be between those numbers. Hasn't happened once this winter. Tomorrow could end up 70 moles sourg of what everything says now. That's happened a few times


Good attitude to have... I have everything ready, equipment loaded, and plows on... Ready to start work as soon as the first inch or two is on the ground!

(I just kinda blurred over the part where you talked about it shifting South)


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2108581 said:


> Is there any idea of what is start time will be for Rochester for tomorrow, just wondering what time I should be having my guys come in


Our government app says around 5 for you and 9 for the cities fwiw.


----------



## albhb3

I'm so glad ill be almost back by the time this starts tomorrow already got wensday off


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My hourlies have bumped up a couple more inches.


----------



## CityGuy

2 to 4 after 8 a.m. with winds from the N/NE at 10 to 30 mph.

1 to 3 tomorrow night.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Did what I could today. New cutting edge on one plow, oil change/greased a truck, and started Snowblowers that haven't been used in forever. Didn't wash anything


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2108605 said:


> Good attitude to have... I have everything ready, equipment loaded, and plows on... Ready to start work as soon as the first inch or two is on the ground!
> 
> (I just kinda blurred over the part where you talked about it shifting South)


Could go 70 miles north also. All im saying is im not putting any stock into what the models say because they have not been correct this year.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2108613 said:


> My hourlies have bumped up a couple more inches.


I'm right on the line of 6... lot of my hourly is 5.9... It would be REALLY nice to get 6" of snow to get to my 3rd tier! Make it 6.5 for a slam dunk!


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2108620 said:


> I'm right on the line of 6... lot of my hourly is 5.9... It would be REALLY nice to get 6" of snow to get to my 3rd tier! Make it 6.5 for a slam dunk!


Hopefully you get 2in


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2108620 said:


> I'm right on the line of 6... lot of my hourly is 5.9... It would be REALLY nice to get 6" of snow to get to my 3rd tier! Make it 6.5 for a slam dunk!


I'm just glad I don't have to worry about those tiers.

Just 1".

Hopefully I won't have to sweat whether or not I have to plow again.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2108619 said:


> Could go 70 miles north also. All im saying is im not putting any stock into what the models say because they have not been correct this year.


It's all good Quality Thumbs Up


----------



## albhb3




----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2108629 said:


> Hopefully you get 2in


And then you gotta go be like that...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2108640 said:


> And then you gotta go be like that...


Haaaaaaaaaaa!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2108640 said:


> And then you gotta go be like that...


Lol.........


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2108635 said:


> I'm just glad I don't have to worry about those tiers.
> 
> Just 1".
> 
> Hopefully I won't have to sweat whether or not I have to plow again.


Not really worried about it, just hoping I get 2.1, 4.1, or 6.1... Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2108643 said:


> Lol.........


Gotta admit I laughed pretty good...


----------



## ryde307

cbservicesllc;2108605 said:


> Good attitude to have... I have everything ready, equipment loaded, and plows on... Ready to start work as soon as the first inch or two is on the ground!
> 
> (I just kinda blurred over the part where you talked about it shifting South)


For those that do open ups/ plowing with the storm, How do you bill for it?



cbservicesllc;2108656 said:


> Not really worried about it, just hoping I get 2.1, 4.1, or 6.1... Thumbs Up


1, 3.1, 6.1, or 9.1payup


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Novak, firing a shot over NWS's bow, goes lower for once.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2108665 said:


> Novak, firing a shot over NWS's bow, goes lower for once.


He must have been paying attention to me this year.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just had 2 separate shovelers call and say they took a vacation day tomorrow. They're ready to go all day and night.

I don't know what to do with guys that are actually responsible.


----------



## qualitycut

Well if the gfs keeps dropping.


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;2108671 said:


> Just had 2 separate shovelers call and say they took a vacation day tomorrow. They're ready to go all day and night.
> 
> I don't know what to do with guys that are actually responsible.


well.... theres only one thing to do... KICK EM TO THE CURB!!!! how dare they


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2108684 said:


> Well if the gfs keeps dropping.


Novak's "weakens as it comes out of IA" he stated in his comments.

The real heavy stuff isn't as wide tomorrow now.


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2108664 said:


> For those that do open ups/ plowing with the storm, How do you bill for it?
> 
> 1, 3.1, 6.1, or 9.1payup


My monthly's openups are included, per plow is half a push, hourly is hourly...

That tier is how all of mine go... except the schools... they have to throw a wrinkle in it... 2-4, 4-6... etc...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2108665 said:


> Novak, firing a shot over NWS's bow, goes lower for once.


Well we better batten down the hatches!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The sref probabilities illustrate rare /and impressive/ 70-90
percent probabilities of snowfall rates exceeding one inch per hour
across the warning areas during the day tuesday...as well as a 70
percent probability of a dendridtic growth zone depth of 100mb. This
gives increasing confidence in the warnings.




Funny, NWS uses SREF, but SSS is too good for it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ummmm........


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2108671 said:


> Just had 2 separate shovelers call and say they took a vacation day tomorrow. They're ready to go all day and night.
> 
> I don't know what to do with guys that are actually responsible.


That's pretty awesome


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2108684 said:


> Well if the gfs keeps dropping.


I saw it... negligible...


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2108698 said:


> Ummmm........


Its not supposed to start here till like 10 am or later


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2108701 said:


> I saw it... negligible...


Well if it keeps dropping thats about 3 or 4 inches off by 1030 am


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2108695 said:


> The sref probabilities illustrate rare /and impressive/ 70-90
> percent probabilities of snowfall rates exceeding one inch per hour
> across the warning areas during the day tuesday...as well as a 70
> percent probability of a dendridtic growth zone depth of 100mb. This
> gives increasing confidence in the warnings.
> 
> Funny, NWS uses SREF, but SSS is too good for it.


Yeah but there's different time durations... I think that was the dispute... and if you look at the WPC probabilities for the different snow depths, I can see why Novak is lower I suppose


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2108704 said:


> Yeah but there's different time durations... I think that was the dispute... and if you look at the WPC probabilities for the different snow depths, I can see why Novak is lower I suppose


Predict with your head not your heart


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2108698 said:


> Ummmm........ This is the HRRR, updated every hour.


Here is the NAM, updated every 6 hours.










Where is the heaviest moisture going on each??


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2108620 said:


> I'm right on the line of 6... lot of my hourly is 5.9... It would be REALLY nice to get 6" of snow to get to my 3rd tier! Make it 6.5 for a slam dunk!


Same here, bumps up at 6" why not!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2108698 said:


> Ummmm........


What?


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;2108639 said:


>


That's true too. They don't care about weather. If they don't have there pod in by drop time there mad no matter what


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2108708 said:


> Here is the NAM, updated every 6 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the heaviest moisture going on each??


 Ok Novak, dropping alot of its moisture in Nebraska???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2108713 said:


> What?


Look at the general motion of the storm on the HRRR.

Then look at what the NAM is saying the storm is going to do.

The HRRR is basically sending the storm east across the northern section of IA.

The NAM has the storm coming NE.

While there is still quite a bit of snow in Neb, the storm isn't going to make a 90 degree left turn, IMO.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2108721 said:


> Look at the general motion of the storm on the HRRR.
> 
> Then look at what the NAM is saying the storm is going to do.
> 
> The HRRR is basically sending the storm east across the northern section of IA.
> 
> The NAM has the storm coming NE.
> 
> While there is still quite a bit of snow in Neb, the storm isn't going to make a 90 degree left turn, IMO.


Yeah, I see what you're saying once you posted the NAM


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Better Comparison.....



LwnmwrMan22;2108698 said:


> Ummmm........


NAM....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

While there aren't VAST differences in the above, we've all seen how the N / W sides get sheared off.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2108033 said:


> Yes, that is Doughboy.


Just catching up after being off the grid for over 36hrs.

Was that on purpose? Or just chance? Be honest.


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2108081 said:


> I did the Vegas/Grand Canyon drive 2 years ago with the wife and kids. It's much longer and way more boring than you think. On a map it doesn't look too bad but it's a killer. You've been warned.


This............. Been there done that. Requires a overnight stay.....IMHO


----------



## Doughboy12

Everyone must be out pre-plowing. 







For the storm that looks to miss again. Slipping off to the east very quickly.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2108743 said:


> This............. Been there done that. Requires a overnight stay.....IMHO


Imo i would send the wife and kids and spend an overnight at the bunny ranch


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2108759 said:


> Imo i would send the wife and kids and spend an overnight at the bunny ranch


Got to looking....we can go to the west rim to the skywalk. That's only 2 hours from Vegas. Probably not going to go to CA, unless we just go to Death Valley.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2108772 said:


> Got to looking....we can go to the west rim to the skywalk. That's only 2 hours from Vegas. Probably not going to go to CA, unless we just go to Death Valley.


Where are you finding all the time to research that between looking at the weather?


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2108665 said:


> Novak, firing a shot over NWS's bow, goes lower for once.


..............#tweener


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2108777 said:


> Where are you finding all the time to research that between looking at the weather?


I gave up on the weather until 8:48.


----------



## CityGuy

Why do I have this gut feeling that we end up with little to nothing out of this storm.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2108790 said:


> Why do I have this gut feeling that we end up with little to nothing out of this storm.


Not even supposed to be here for 14-16 hours... I wouldn't be too worried...


----------



## unit28

Wednesday 6am'ish


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2108799 said:


> Wednesday 6am'ish


So that shows .25 to .5 from midnight till 6am?


----------



## banonea

Kttc is saying 5 to 8 day time 1 to 3 night with a 10 to 11 start time......


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2108800 said:


> So that shows .25 to .5 from midnight till 6am?


That's what it looks like to me... I think


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2108800 said:


> So that shows .25 to .5 from midnight till 6am?


Correct

X. The ratio


----------



## cbservicesllc

RAP starting to show now... Noon start


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2108808 said:


> Correct
> 
> X. The ratio


It ain't gonna snow 7" from midnight to 6 am.


----------



## qualitycut

Nam updates again in what, 20 min or so?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2108814 said:


> Nam updates again in what, 20 min or so?


Already has if you know where to look.

Should take a slight dip.

Drops about 2" of snowfall for myself if you go straight off of qpf.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2108820 said:


> Already has if you know where to look.
> 
> Should take a slight dip.
> 
> Drops about 2" of snowfall for myself if you go straight off of qpf.


NAM 4km will be lower yet.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2108811 said:


> It ain't gonna snow 7" from midnight to 6 am.


No one said it would

That is a precipitation map during 6hrs 
You can see variations in qpf


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Agrees with the noon start for south metro. Out of here by 9-10 pm, minimal wrap.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2108824 said:


> No one said it would
> 
> That is a precipitation map during 6hrs
> You can see variations in qpf


Yes, kinda did say that.

"Does that say .25-.5 qpf from midnight - 6am?"

"correct x ratio".

Pretty much most guys would say "wait, it's going to snow .25x14-.5x14 = 3-7" of snow from midnight - 6 am??"

Not sure how else one could take that.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2108830 said:


> Yes, kinda did say that.
> 
> "Does that say .25-.5 qpf from midnight - 6am?"
> 
> "correct x ratio".
> 
> Pretty much most guys would say "wait, it's going to snow .25x14-.5x14 = 3-7" of snow from midnight - 6 am??"
> 
> Not sure how else one could take that.


It actually looks like it's between .10 and .25 now that I look again...

Still seems a bit high I suppose...


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2108830 said:


> Yes, kinda did say that.
> 
> "Does that say .25-.5 qpf from midnight - 6am?"
> 
> "correct x ratio".
> 
> Pretty much most guys would say "wait, it's going to snow .25x14-.5x14 = 3-7" of snow from midnight - 6 am??"
> 
> Not sure how else one could take that.


I didn't call out your ratio......
hmmmmmm


----------



## qualitycut

I cant believe anyone would vote for bernie or Hillary, pretty scary.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2108827 said:


> Agrees with the noon start for south metro. Out of here by 9-10 pm, minimal wrap.


Works for me Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2108839 said:


> I cant believe anyone would vote for bernie or Hillary, pretty scary.


No cafe right?


----------



## TKLAWN

100% honest here... Novaks new video is very informative.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2108839 said:


> I cant believe anyone would vote for bernie or Hillary, pretty scary.


It's interesting. ... back in school we learned how socialism and dictatorship is no good. Now those same people who thought us that will be voting for those fools!


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2108842 said:


> No cafe right?


If you dont pay taxes you shouldn't be allowed to vote


----------



## Camden

I'm shocked Trump is losing. I thought he had more support than this. Hopefully this isn't a sign of what's to come...


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;2108843 said:


> 100% honest here... Novaks new video is very informative.


20 minutes??? Cliff Notes?


----------



## skorum03

Camden;2108852 said:


> I'm shocked Trump is losing. I thought he had more support than this. Hopefully this isn't a sign of what's to come...


The last two winners of the Iowa caucaus was Rick Santorum and Mike Hukabee.

For whatever that is worth


----------



## SnoFarmer

Maybe Ventura will run as a independent.


----------



## unit28

Here's different 6 hr qpf map
......in% chances of it being 4 reelz


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Novak saying storm isn't as strong as everyone thinks.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;2108827 said:


> Agrees with the noon start for south metro. Out of here by 9-10 pm, minimal wrap.


That works I'll take that


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2108852 said:


> I'm shocked Trump is losing. I thought he had more support than this. Hopefully this isn't a sign of what's to come...


Yeah I'm a little surprised... Trump and Cruz are right up there though... Trump/Cruz '16!


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2108855 said:


> 20 minutes??? Cliff notes?


...
..

...


----------



## qualitycut

I think him skipping out on the debate kind of makes him look like a baby and when things dont go his way hes going to act like that.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;2108861 said:


> Novak saying storm isn't as strong as everyone thinks.


I hope he's right, it would be a first


----------



## TKLAWN

cbservicesllc;2108855 said:


> 20 minutes??? Cliff Notes?


Euro.......


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;2108839 said:


> I cant believe anyone would vote for bernie or Hillary, pretty scary.


Can you imagine if either of them win?? Honestly it's terrifying


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

No rain mix. A 10:1 / 15:1 ratio. Mankato to Red Wing a 16:1 ratio.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2108872 said:


> No rain mix. A 10:1 / 15:1 ratio.


Huh?
.........


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2108861 said:


> Novak saying storm isn't as strong as everyone thinks.


I was baking a cake just for the occasion

Turns out to be a surprise party...?


----------



## Ranger620

Well you snow lovers better bail me out if we get snow. Filled the trucks. Fixed a warped rotor on one. In the morning I have to fix another pidly problem. And all ready. One of the better drivers is gone on vacation so a guy short already.


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;2108869 said:


> Euro.......


It was the first to go big but that was five days ago. Last few days it's been hanging around 5-6". Haven't watched Novak yet, what did he say about it?


----------



## Camden

skorum03;2108856 said:


> The last two winners of the Iowa caucaus was Rick Santorum and Mike Hukabee.
> 
> For whatever that is worth


Good point. It's definitely not over for Trump but I think this is a wake up call that he needs to do a little more.



qualitycut;2108867 said:


> I think him skipping out on the debate kind of makes him look like a baby and when things dont go his way hes going to act like that.


Agreed. It hurt him, no doubt.


----------



## Ranger620

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2108871 said:


> Can you imagine if either of them win?? Honestly it's terrifying


I may move to either a less governed state or Canada.


----------



## qualitycut

Early vrac 4.6


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2108880 said:


> I may move to either a less governed state or Canada.


Ummmm Canada isnt much better.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2108874 said:


> Huh?
> .........


I'm posting cliff notes of the Novak video.


----------



## skorum03

Camden;2108879 said:


> Good point. It's definitely not over for Trump but I think this is a wake up call that he needs to do a little more.
> 
> Agreed. It hurt him, no doubt.


I think he will start advertising heavily now. He hasn't spent any money on advertising yet.


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;2108880 said:


> I may move to either a less governed state or Canada.


tymusic. ......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2108878 said:


> It was the first to go big but that was five days ago. Last few days it's been hanging around 5-6". Haven't watched Novak yet, what did he say about it?


Read my posts... cliff notes.

Watch the HRRR.....

Thundersnow in Neb, IA, MAYBE southern MN.


----------



## qualitycut

Marco isnt even hardly behind trump.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2108884 said:


> I'm posting cliff notes of the Novak video.


K so what about those ratios?


----------



## unit28

North rain mix.?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Euro -

Novak's red flag, shears out the snow, only 2-5" for the cities.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2108893 said:


> Euro -
> 
> Novak's red flag, shears out the snow, only 2-5" for the cities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


Looks like thier first 3 some


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2108893 said:


> Euro -
> 
> Novak's red flag, shears out the snow, only 2-5" for the cities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


A little off topic but that image looks like a........


----------



## qualitycut

Well see how trump reacts to losing


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Novak doesn't think 6" will fall anywhere in the Cities, airport at 4-5", St. Cloud, barely a dusting.


----------



## unit28

Meaning no slow down and x out the wrap-?


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;2108869 said:


> Euro.......


Hmm... Anyone got a Euro map? 

Edit: Disregard...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2108900 said:


> Well see how trump reacts to losing


He won't understand how he can, that it was rigged.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2108905 said:


> He won't understand how he can, that it was rigged.


I know thats what hes going to think but bow to see if he acts like a baby or not will say alot


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2108901 said:


> Novak doesn't think 6" will fall anywhere in the Cities, airport at 4-5", St. Cloud, barely a dusting.


And what about cb? 1.89?


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2108871 said:


> Can you imagine if either of them win?? Honestly it's terrifying


Yes... We will be screwed...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Cliff note wrap up..... Novak's video...


Sticking with the Euro, thinks the storm is going to lose energy as it comes this way.

NAM has an extremely tight gradient on the NW side, GFS covers more area.

10-15:1 ratios, except higher in Mankato, Owatonna, Rochester, Red Wing.

Should see a deformation zone set up across S. MN, if the short wave energy catches it, totals could start to get a little out of hand down there.

Thinks a solid 3-5" is likely in the 7 county metro.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2108911 said:


> And what about cb? 1.89?


That's just plain mean.........


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2108884 said:


> I'm posting cliff notes of the Novak video.


I figured...

Sorry all I can picture is you in sss VRAC picture, but add in a hard cider bottle! Haha


----------



## Doughboy12

lwnmwrman22;2108915 said:


> cliff note wrap up..... Novak's video...
> 
> Sticking with the euro, thinks the storm is going to lose energy as it comes this way.
> 
> Nam has an extremely tight gradient on the nw side, gfs covers more area.
> 
> 10-15:1 ratios, except higher in mankato, owatonna, rochester, red wing.
> 
> Should see a deformation zone set up across s. Mn, if the short wave energy catches it, totals could start to get a little out of hand down there.
> 
> Thinks a solid 3-5" is likely in the 7 county metro.


v.r.a.c. 3.75 ................mother cafing thing keeps lowercasing it....:angry:

If you notice it even changed the quoted cafe. Must be an iOS thing???


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2108893 said:


> Euro -
> 
> Novak's red flag, shears out the snow, only 2-5" for the cities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


No way we get below 2...


----------



## TKLAWN

Doughboy12;2108919 said:


> v.r.a.c. 3.75 ................mother cafing thing keeps lowercasing it....:angry:
> 
> If you notice it even changed the quoted cafe. Must be an iOS thing???


VRAC....

Nope works for me


----------



## unit28

Isanti vrac 
3 day
4 night


----------



## qualitycut

Well if more of the Hillary stuff keeps coming out maybe she will actually end up in prison 5


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2108923 said:


> No way we get below 2...


Lol........ your on the nw side.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2108911 said:


> And what about cb? 1.89?


Thanks for that richard...


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2108901 said:


> Novak doesn't think 6" will fall anywhere in the Cities, airport at 4-5", St. Cloud, barely a dusting.


That Euro map is at 10:1by default. Maybe that's right....IDK He must have finally paid the $100 to get it. I can't remember him ever showing the euro.  Pretty sure he's playing it safe which is fine.

And yes it does lose steam as it gets too us. Every model shows that.

I'm still going with my Early Vrac of 9 something.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2108926 said:


> Well if more of the Hillary stuff keeps coming out maybe she will actually end up in prison 5


I wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2108929 said:


> That Euro map is at 10:1by default. Maybe that's right....IDK He must have finally paid the $100 to get it. I can't remember him ever showing the euro.  Pretty sure he's playing it safe which is fine.
> 
> And yes it does lose steam as it gets too us. Every model shows that.
> 
> I'm still going with my Early Vrac of 9 something.


Sticking with 5.6


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;2108925 said:


> Isanti vrac
> 3 day
> 4 night


I think you are on to something Unit. That is a Solid "early" VRAC for Isanti.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2108925 said:


> Isanti vrac
> 3 day
> 4 night


Wow... and you're more North than me!


----------



## TKLAWN

unit28;2108925 said:


> Isanti vrac
> 3 day
> 4 night


Les?.......


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2108936 said:


> Les?.......


Lsd...........


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2108937 said:


> Lsd...........


Ha...........

I'm going to laugh so hard if you get dumped on and the rest of us get nothing.


----------



## NorthernProServ




----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2108937 said:


> lsd...........


psd...............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2108937 said:


> Lsd...........


:laughing: :angry:


----------



## NorthernProServ

See how if anything changes at 10


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;2108939 said:


>


That's the NAM model. Showed exactly that. A little bump north on the NW side, and I was a bit lower on the NE side.


----------



## Green Grass

NorthernProServ;2108939 said:


>


I like it...


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2108938 said:


> Ha...........
> 
> I'm going to laugh so hard if you get dumped on and the rest of us get nothing.


I will just plow it. Is what it is.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

GFS will come in about an inch - 1.5" lower on the meteogram.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2108946 said:


> GFS will come in about an inch - 1.5" lower on the meteogram.


Had to go up before it could come back down


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2108946 said:


> GFS will come in about an inch - 1.5" lower on the meteogram.


Trying to guess at that myself. Sometimes I'm surprised when it comes out heavier than I thought on the meteo. Anxiously waiting.


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2108935 said:


> Wow... and you're more North than me!


Novak said sheared off the north side....
just going against the odds......:waving:


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2108946 said:


> GFS will come in about an inch - 1.5" lower on the meteogram.


And NWS will be the high one on the meteogram...

Although our friend the RAP is finally coming to the party...


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2108945 said:


> I will just plow it. Is what it is.


You'll be *****in' by about 9 p.m. There will be a few I'm screwed thrown in for good measure.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Euro.....


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;2108949 said:


> Trying to guess at that myself. Sometimes I'm surprised when it comes out heavier than I thought on the meteo. Anxiously waiting.


.7 here I bet


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2108953 said:


> You'll be *****in' by about 9 p.m. There will be a few I'm screwed thrown in for good measure.


No i wont be *****ing until the morning. But i will still be plowing it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Going back to Dahl's map being the NAM. The other day I ran into Ken Barlow in Maple Grove and was chatting with him. He said they were impressed that the NAM was the only model forecasting the heavy snow that New York and PA received. Maybe that's what they're hooking their wagon to?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2108946 said:


> GFS will come in about an inch - 1.5" lower on the meteogram.


I just broke it down hour by hour and if I did this right we are closer to .62 qpf. See how close that is.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2108949 said:


> Trying to guess at that myself. Sometimes I'm surprised when it comes out heavier than I thought on the meteo. Anxiously waiting.


Same here... just when you think you have it down, it goes the other way


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2108956 said:


> No i wont be *****ing until the morning. But i will still be plowing it.


Well yeah....I know you will be plowing. I doubt you'll throw in the towel and quit.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2108958 said:


> I just broke it down hour by hour and if I did this right we are closer to .62 qpf. See how close that is.


If thats the case it will be right back to where the 12z run was


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2108961 said:


> If thats the case it will be right back to where the 12z run was


Pretty much. Of course I could have screwed this up. Too many colors.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

GFS is lower than NWS @ 11:1.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2108962 said:


> Pretty much. Of course I could have screwed this up. Too many colors.


Yea i tried earlier today and i gave up


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2108963 said:


> GFS is lower than NWS @ 11:1.


Nws doesn't move on the meteo no matter what its set it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Nevermind......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2108965 said:


> Nws doesn't move on the meteo no matter what its set it.


Yeah, nevermind..... Too many texts coming and wasn't paying attention.


----------



## 1997chevy

unit28;2108925 said:


> Isanti vrac
> 3 day
> 4 night


I'm starting to like this guy! Now just throw that up to me about 20 miles!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2108967 said:


> Yeah, nevermind..... Too many texts coming and wasn't paying attention.


Wait, What?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2108970 said:


> Wait, What?


I was thinking the GFS was already on the meteo and had dropped. But the 00z run isn't posted yet.


----------



## qualitycut

Raps up to 32 degress


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

K, 12z GFS is at 8.5", 18z run is at 7.5" @ 13:1.

I think it'll be about 6.5".


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2108961 said:


> If thats the case it will be right back to where the 12z run was


That's what I'm thinking...


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2108973 said:


> K, 12z GFS is at 8.5", 18z run is at 7.5" @ 13:1.
> 
> I think it'll be about 6.5".


Or 4.5 with compaction on

Compaction is taking about 2 inches off


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Basically Dahl's map, but slightly less totals. I'm in the 1-3" in this map.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2108962 said:


> Pretty much. Of course I could have screwed this up. Too many colors.


I think not enough colors... It's hard to tell the difference between .1 and .5 as well as .5 and 1... Gotta watch the little dotted lines closely...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Better coloring.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ryde hasn't chimed in....he must be playing cards....again.


----------



## Camden

NorthernProServ;2108939 said:


>


That map has me in it! Whooo hooo!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Pretty much same as 18z run.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2108980 said:


> Ryde hasn't chimed in....he must be playing cards....again.


He might be getting his pawn on!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2108985 said:


> Pretty much same as 18z run.


Dang it. I was off by .07

Funny though because it was easy to see when the map hit .5 and I swear the next frame had .05 and yet another at .05 (thats .60 so far) then a bunch of light stuff.

Oh well. I won't argue 100ths of an in with a computer.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2108973 said:


> K, 12z GFS is at 8.5", 18z run is at 7.5" @ 13:1.
> 
> I think it'll be about 6.5".


I was a little low on my 6.5", but I had the 1.5" drop right.


----------



## qualitycut

Now to see if we wake up to 4 inches of snow in the morning lol


----------



## lshchevy

Camden;2108981 said:


> That map has me in it! Whooo hooo!!!!


Im right near you hopeing for the same


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2108987 said:


> Dang it. I was off by .07
> 
> Funny though because it was easy to see when the map hit .5 and I swear the next frame had .05 and yet another at .05 (thats .60 so far) then a bunch of light stuff.
> 
> Oh well. I won't argue 100ths of an in with a computer.


Close counts... Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2108988 said:


> I was a little low on my 6.5", but I had the 1.5" drop right.


Turn compaction on


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2108989 said:


> Now to see if we wake up to 4 inches of snow in the morning lol


Yeah yeah yeah...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bel showed the "RPM" model... 5-6 airport, 3-4 my way, 1 in St. Cloud


----------



## Camden

lshchevy;2108991 said:


> Im right near you hopeing for the same


No kidding? Where are you located?


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2108995 said:


> Yeah yeah yeah...


Hey, happened to me once this year on a "noon" start time


----------



## lshchevy

Camden;2108997 said:


> No kidding? Where are you located?


Randall but I work odd hours at the ethanol plant so I only plow a few people wish I could do more with to the use my new plow


----------



## Camden

Yeah, you're really close. 

I was really hoping you'd say you were in Pierz, Royalton or Swanville because I have one account in each of those towns that I would love to give someone. I'm doing them myself and the drive is pretty boring.


----------



## lshchevy

Camden;2109002 said:


> Yeah, you're really close.
> 
> I was really hoping you'd say you were in Pierz, Royalton or Swanville because I have one account in each of those towns that I would love to give someone. I'm doing them myself and the drive is pretty boring.


I'm sure I could help if you need it would just have to work with my work schedule that's all


----------



## ryde307

Drakeslayer;2108986 said:


> He might be getting his pawn on!!!


I was playing poker. And probably will have to pawn soon if this snow misses.
Knocked out of a tournament tonight had pocket aces raised a guy called cause he didn't realize I raised. Once he was told said OK well whatever I'll play. Got beat by 10 7 of diamonds that hit a flush.
Oh well bring on the snow! 
Vegas in a month hope I can afford to fly home haven't bought a return flight yet.


----------



## Drakeslayer

ryde307;2109006 said:


> I was playing poker. And probably will have to pawn soon if this snow misses.
> Knocked out of a tournament tonight had pocket aces raised a guy called cause he didn't realize I raised. Once he was told said OK well whatever I'll play. Got beat by 10 7 of diamonds that hit a flush.
> Oh well bring on the snow!
> Vegas in a month hope I can afford to fly home haven't bought a return flight yet.


Just charge it to the room and tell them Lwnmwrman 22 will pay for it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2108998 said:


> Hey, happened to me once this year on a "noon" start time


Ohhhhh... thought you meant 4 inches on the meteo... haha


----------



## ryde307

Lots of schools closing for tomorrow.


----------



## skorum03

NWS hasn't changed my snow totals in well over 12 hours now. They must be pretty confident


----------



## ryde307

Snow totals are up again. I knew this one was going to go up not down.
Looks like a busy week.
First big snow in two years. Alot of new guys. I will probably be the one back on here yelling cafe cafe by 10 tonight.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2109018 said:


> Snow totals are up again. I knew this one was going to go up not down.
> Looks like a busy week.
> First big snow in two years. Alot of new guys. I will probably be the one back on here yelling cafe cafe by 10 tonight.


 Since when? Dropped some since yesterday


----------



## jimslawnsnow

My totals on NWS are up a couple inches


----------



## Bill1090

Back up to 6-10" from 5-9". The amount of closings is crazy already. It's like they think we are going to get 3 feet!


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;2109019 said:


> Since when? Dropped some since yesterday


Mine went up. 8 something on the graph now. Was 7.


----------



## Bill1090

I think it's gonna be here before 9......


----------



## ringahding1

skorum03;2109014 said:


> NWS hasn't changed my snow totals in well over 12 hours now. They must be pretty confident


Same here---Finally get some air on the face!


----------



## skorum03

Accuweathers shows about 7" which is what everyone is saying. Forecast totals are so consistent


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Only thing that has me cafeing bricks is, the damn high winds. We had 2' drifts last week with 3/8" of snow


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Looks like it slowed down according to my amounts on NWS. They took some of my day totals and added it to night, and now it says mainly before 4 am. Earlier it was midnight I believe


----------



## NorthernProServ

ryde307;2109028 said:


> Mine went up. 8 something on the graph now. Was 7.


Same here, went up again.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Looks like that 8-12" band per NWS is into the south metro.


----------



## qualitycut

Novaks map slid about 10 miles north


----------



## qualitycut

Nws was the lowest yesterday morning and blue are the highest this morning.


----------



## ryde307

jimslawnsnow;2109069 said:


> Only thing that has me cafeing bricks is, the damn high winds. We had 2' drifts last week with 3/8" of snow


This does has me concerned also. Also the timing shifting back . I hope this doesn't linger till 4am.10 inches done by 10pm.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

ryde307;2109101 said:


> This does has me concerned also. Also the timing shifting back . I hope this doesn't linger till 4am.10 inches done by 10pm.


I'd rather have 2 feet done by midnight vs 12"-14" done by 4am. But if I'm done at 4am, don't that mean 6am or so for the metro?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2109069 said:


> Only thing that has me cafeing bricks is, the damn high winds. We had 2' drifts last week with 3/8" of snow


Yea be interesting to see some pictures tonight.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2109104 said:


> Yea be interesting to see some pictures tonight.


Beside news people and homeowners, who's gonna have time to take pics? I'll be cussing up a storm that's for sure and sleeping after we get done in about 3 days. I have 2 sets of townhomes that the snow will be 4' deep at one and and 10' at the other. These are the walks going up to the house. I have others I know will be 5'-6' deep. Anyone walks up on the street and needs thier drive done, it's s 100 minimum upfront or they write me a check for 500 and I'll cover them the rest of the season. If not, they can pound sand


----------



## qualitycut

Was looking at iowa traffic cams along 35 and didnt look to crazy actually


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2109110 said:


> Beside news people and homeowners, who's gonna have time to take pics? I'll be cussing up a storm that's for sure and sleeping after we get done in about 3 days. I have 2 sets of townhomes that the snow will be 4' deep at one and and 10' at the other. These are the walks going up to the house. I have others I know will be 5'-6' deep. Anyone walks up on the street and needs thier drive done, it's s 100 minimum upfront or they write me a check for 500 and I'll cover them the rest of the season. If not, they can pound sand


We did some a few years ago where the was about 15 stairs going down to the office or whatever was down there and the snow would be from the top stair to bottom and had walls on both sides, was 4ft drifts minimum every time.


----------



## Bill1090

I hate to be a downer, but I'm going with this storm isn't going to be half as bad as everyone has said. VRAC: 5.8".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2109119 said:


> I hate to be a downer, but I'm going with this storm isn't going to be half as bad as everyone has said. VRAC: 5.8".


You're probably right for your area.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2109119 said:


> I hate to be a downer, but I'm going with this storm isn't going to be half as bad as everyone has said. VRAC: 5.8".


Still can see roads in every iowa traffic cam picture.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2109121 said:


> You're probably right for your area.


And for ours?

??


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2109121 said:


> You're probably right for your area.


According to nws hes going to get 8-12


----------



## Bill1090

skorum03;2109123 said:


> and for ours?
> 
> ??


10.47".......


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2109122 said:


> Still can see roads in every iowa traffic cam picture.


They actually barely even look slushy


----------



## qualitycut

Nws also posted the 1 traffic cam that looked the worse.


----------



## qualitycut

Kylie is looking good.


----------



## CityGuy

I don't think the snow is going to wait for noon. Looks close on radar.


----------



## 1997chevy

Johnny Dee updated early....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;2109123 said:


> And for ours?
> 
> ??


Look at the midwest radar. You can see a heavy line move up from Mason City IA, heading towards SE MN/ W. WI. Now it depends on where the storm tilts a bit, and that heavy snow line stays in place as the snow moves through.

It looks like it'll be further north than La Crosse.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Just starting to snow down here


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2109131 said:


> Look at the midwest radar. You can see a heavy line move up from Mason City IA, heading towards SE MN/ W. WI. Now it depends on where the storm tilts a bit, and that heavy snow line stays in place as the snow moves through.
> 
> It looks like it'll be further north than La Crosse.


I'm not as weather savvy as most on here, but I was going to say a little bit ago that it looked like the whole storm, at least where the heaviest center part of it is, is west of where they had thought it would be and it is headed more north than northeast but that was a couple hours ago when I first looked at it. I suppose that big arm off in Nebraska could be a large part of our snow..?

I also see that nws added winter storm warnings to counties above me.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NWS redid my totals and now before 3am


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;2109141 said:


> NWS redid my totals and now before 3am


up or down??


----------



## SSS Inc.

NWS has a video on facebook and unless I misunderstood they have the snow more or less done by 6 p.m. Now I'm really confused.


----------



## DDB

SSS Inc.;2109150 said:


> NWS has a video on facebook and unless I misunderstood they have the snow more or less done by 6 p.m. Now I'm really confused.


In the most recent Forecast Discussion they mentioned that 2/3rds of our snow would be in the first heavy band of snow....maybe this is what they were referring too in the video?


----------



## skorum03

So it isn't really going to sit and spin then or what?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2109150 said:


> NWS has a video on facebook and unless I misunderstood they have the snow more or less done by 6 p.m. Now I'm really confused.


I think they and everyone else is as well


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;2109150 said:


> NWS has a video on facebook and unless I misunderstood they have the snow more or less done by 6 p.m. Now I'm really confused.


Yeah.....Wtf


----------



## NorthernProServ

skorum03;2109153 said:


> So it isn't really going to sit and spin then or what?


Who the cafe knows


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;2109142 said:


> up or down??


Same totals just more day time and less night time. We have 1/4" so far. Wet sticky cafe


----------



## wenzelosllc

Anyone use a Snowex VeePro spreader? Need a starting point for settings.


----------



## SSS Inc.

DDB;2109152 said:


> In the most recent Forecast Discussion they mentioned that 2/3rds of our snow would be in the first heavy band of snow....maybe this is what they were referring too in the video?


They replied to me. Their graphic made it look like it was all done at 6. They said to some other guy that forecasted totals will remain the same and it will continue just lighter. We already knew that.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SSS Inc.;2109150 said:


> NWS has a video on facebook and unless I misunderstood they have the snow more or less done by 6 p.m. Now I'm really confused.


I just watched that too


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2109150 said:


> NWS has a video on facebook and unless I misunderstood they have the snow more or less done by 6 p.m. Now I'm really confused.


Wait, what?


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2109166 said:


> Wait, what?


Very misleading video in my opinion. Its all cleared up now. Nothing has changed.

**I watched it again.. That is the worst future radar map I have ever seen. The background is the same color as what should show up as lighter snow.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2109159 said:


> Same totals just more day time and less night time. We have 1/4" so far. Wet sticky cafe


So much for that 1 inch an hour snow


----------



## unit28

Bill1090;2109119 said:


> I hate to be a downer, but I'm going with this storm isn't going to be half as bad as everyone has said. VRAC: 5.8".


Rain...........


----------



## Camden

unit28;2109172 said:


> Rain...........


Just looked at the radar for the first time today. Shocked to see all the rain in Iowa.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2109150 said:


> NWS has a video on facebook and unless I misunderstood they have the snow more or less done by 6 p.m. Now I'm really confused.


That's the way I see it...... Novak talked about the storm shearing off, is that what they're seeing with the separation of the blob in Neb??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;2109153 said:


> So it isn't really going to sit and spin then or what?


Unit is the only one that's said anything about sitting and spinning.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2109174 said:


> That's the way I see it...... Novak talked about the storm shearing off, is that what they're seeing with the separation of the blob in Neb??


But then they tell me I'll still see the 2.7" that come after 6:00 on their hourly chart. All the models show that as well.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2109176 said:


> Unit is the only one that's said anything about sitting and spinning.


I know. He's mentioned it multiple times


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2109180 said:


> But then they tell me I'll still see the 2.7" that come after 6:00 on their hourly chart. All the models show that as well.


Kind of like when we need to take inches of the start because it doesn't start when they say?


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2109176 said:


> Unit is the only one that's said anything about sitting and spinning.


It's totally cyclonic,
of course it spins.....

The wrap, the wrap around is what I said is ginormous

T he qpf map had .25 -.50 precipitation overnigit


----------



## unit28

skorum03;2109181 said:


> I know. He's mentioned it multiple times


Never surrender. ........


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2109183 said:


> Kind of like when we need to take inches of the start because it doesn't start when they say?


Not sure about that. Maybe. It looks like it will be right on schedule at about 11:40 at the airport.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2109170 said:


> So much for that 1 inch an hour snow


About half inch now


----------



## Bluethumb

Snowing hard can't see 600 feet. Easily 1"-2 " an hour. SE MN


----------



## Bill1090

Nothing at my house 20mi north of Onalaska. Just looked at the cams though. Looks to be coming down good!


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2109110 said:


> Beside news people and homeowners, who's gonna have time to take pics? I'll be cussing up a storm that's for sure and sleeping after we get done in about 3 days. I have 2 sets of townhomes that the snow will be 4' deep at one and and 10' at the other. These are the walks going up to the house. I have others I know will be 5'-6' deep. Anyone walks up on the street and needs thier drive done, it's s 100 minimum upfront or they write me a check for 500 and I'll cover them the rest of the season. If not, they can pound sand


we are not taking anything on till we are done with everything else. not worth it.


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;2109119 said:


> I hate to be a downer, but I'm going with this storm isn't going to be half as bad as everyone has said. VRAC: 5.8".


I am hoping you are right. I got 1 extra shoveling crew and 1 extra plow truck on..... hope for the best, prepare for the worst.


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;2109150 said:


> NWS has a video on facebook and unless I misunderstood they have the snow more or less done by 6 p.m. Now I'm really confused.


Works for me.......


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2109191 said:


> Not sure about that. Maybe. It looks like it will be right on schedule at about 11:40 at the airport.


Im talking on the backside not start


----------



## banonea

Bluethumb;2109199 said:


> Snowing hard can't see 600 feet. Easily 1"-2 " an hour. SE MN


we got about 3/4" now, snowing hard.........


----------



## hansenslawncare

qualitycut;2109211 said:


> Im talking on the backside not start


The backside looks to be thinning out on radar. How about the stuff in Neb. and S. Dakota; thinning a little too...is that going to come this far east or head more North?

EDIT: Filling back in a bit.


----------



## Bluethumb

banonea;2109215 said:


> we got about 3/4" now, snowing hard.........


Pushing 2" here.... started at 10:00


----------



## skorum03

accuweather raised me from 4-8 to 6-10

I was at 4-8 when I got out of bed this morning.


----------



## Bill1090

Cafe looks to be hitting the fan down here.


----------



## unit28

Looks like rain could be barreling in.....se/east


----------



## qualitycut

Bluethumb;2109220 said:


> Pushing 2" here.... started at 10:00


Where are you located


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2109225 said:


> Where are you located


Rushford Petersen Area.


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;2109223 said:


> Cafe looks to be hitting the fan down here.


Send some more this way please.


----------



## CityGuy

Wife just emailed that school is getting out 2 hrs early.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2109228 said:


> Rushford Petersen Area.


Lol how you figure that out


----------



## skorum03

nws lowered me from 5-11 to 5-9. Really honing in on their totals

still have me at 7.1" total.


----------



## albhb3

just started in rosemount was snowing in castle rock at 10:30 already got 2.5 down there


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2109231 said:


> Wife just emailed that school is getting out 2 hrs early.


Lol, inver grove is 15 min. Figure that out


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2109235 said:


> Lol, inver grove is 15 min. Figure that out


15 minutes early? haha


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;2109237 said:


> 15 minutes early? haha


Yea pointless as cafe


----------



## SSS Inc.

Maybe I better cancel hockey practice.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2109241 said:


> Maybe I better cancel hockey practice.


Be nice if conferences were cancelled.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;2109235 said:


> Lol, inver grove is 15 min. Figure that out


More Rural kids where she is.


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;2109241 said:


> Maybe I better cancel hockey practice.


Our game for tonight is cancelled. I guess Lakeville doesn't want to drive to Hudson tonight.

Fine by me.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2109244 said:


> More Rural kids where she is.


Yea point is what's 15 min going to do


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;2109251 said:


> Yea point is what's 15 min going to do


Depends on how busing is set up. 15 at the high school could be an hour at elementary.


----------



## skorum03

CityGuy;2109252 said:


> Depends on how busing is set up. 15 at the high school could be an hour at elementary.


Good point.

Moderate snow just started. We have a dusting already.


----------



## Bluethumb

SSS Inc.;2109228 said:


> Rushford Petersen Area.


That would be Peterson Rushford area (we're from Peterson) pushing 4"


----------



## albhb3

chevy= junk 1st fuel pump took a dump at 7000 miles on the bosses plow truck


----------



## skorum03

And visibility is decreasing rapidly.


----------



## qualitycut

Snowing hard but tiny flakes. A dusting in about 30 min


----------



## SSS Inc.

Just started here and it's already white. I better get my plow on.


----------



## CityGuy

Mom says can't see he house across the street.


----------



## skorum03

It started snowing 5 minutes ago when I left my house to run to Home Depot. Not even big flakes and visibility is decreasing fast and we have a dusting


----------



## Bill1090

Accidents all over.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2109261 said:


> Just started here and it's already white. I better get my plow on.


Its not really adding up here. It looks the same as it did when it first turned white.


----------



## Bill1090

NWS lowered my total by a couple inches.


----------



## qualitycut

Just slick as cafe out. I guess that is where the first bit of snow went. Still only a quarter inch here or so.


----------



## PremierL&L

qualitycut;2109267 said:


> Its not really adding up here. It looks the same as it did when it first turned white.


Bout the same here on the west side at the moment.


----------



## TKLAWN

PremierL&L;2109272 said:


> Bout the same here on the west side at the moment.


So I should head out then??


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Just started here a minute ago, super fine flakes


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2109274 said:


> So I should head out then??


I've already got two open ups done.


----------



## CityGuy

Just started here


----------



## cbservicesllc

Been snowing here a half hour... Micro flakes... but a lot of them... dusting


----------



## SSS Inc.

half a puck here. Coming down hard.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;2109276 said:


> I've already got two open ups done.


Open ups? Where? How much?


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2109283 said:


> Open ups? Where? How much?


Lol no cafe. I would hate to be doing open ups every half inch


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2109282 said:


> half a puck here. Coming down hard.


About half a puck here also. Started here about 1120


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2109286 said:


> About half a puck here also. Started here about 1120


about 11:40 here. Seems to be getting stronger every time I look. I can see a couple inches by about 1:45 if this keeps up.


----------



## Greenery

Snowing here. How much we getting? When's it done? How much is a pucks worth?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

I just hope it's done by midnight


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2109283 said:


> Open ups? Where? How much?


Chipotle. They always have two doors you need to open up to get in for whatever reason.


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;2109288 said:


> about 11:40 here. Seems to be getting stronger every time I look. I can see a couple inches by about 1:45 if this keeps up.


What happened to being on the edge of this? Looking at radar we are right in the middle.
I wouldn't be surprised if this sits on us and we end up with 12"+. Or it will be one of those we talk about in coming years. Remember when we were supposed to get 6" and we got 20".


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2109288 said:


> about 11:40 here. Seems to be getting stronger every time I look. I can see a couple inches by about 1:45 if this keeps up.


Looks like darker greens on your side of town or at least west of 35


----------



## SSS Inc.

Greenery;2109289 said:


> Snowing here. How much we getting? When's it done? How much is a pucks worth?


A puck is 1" thick. Another 10 minutes and I'll be at one puck.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2109291 said:


> Chipotle. They always have two doors you need to open up to get in for whatever reason.


Hahahahaha


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2109296 said:


> A puck is 1" thick. Another 10 minutes and I'll be at one puck.


Good to know, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2109293 said:


> What happened to being on the edge of this? Looking at radar we are right in the middle.
> I wouldn't be surprised if this sits on us and we end up with 12"+. Or it will be one of those we talk about in coming years. Remember when we were supposed to get 6" and we got 20".


Been there,done that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2109295 said:


> Looks like darker greens on your side of town or at least west of 35


Last night, Dahl's map, the NAM, have heavier amounts on Western side than the east.

Right now, on the radar, the heaviest snow is sliding west through the cities.


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;2109293 said:


> What happened to being on the edge of this? Looking at radar we are right in the middle.
> I wouldn't be surprised if this sits on us and we end up with 12"+. Or it will be one of those we talk about in coming years. Remember when we were supposed to get 6" and we got 20".


This will be interesting to see what happens. I'm not even going to try and guess. I thought Iowa was supposed to be in this all day and 90% of the state is snow free right now. SOme stuff I looked at yesterday had that giant dry slot much further east.

Looks like I need to add some more pucks. Thumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;2109293 said:


> What happened to being on the edge of this? Looking at radar we are right in the middle.
> I wouldn't be surprised if this sits on us and we end up with 12"+. Or it will be one of those we talk about in coming years. Remember when we were supposed to get 6" and we got 20".


I like your thinking.


----------



## CityGuy

Snowing and blowing. Dusting at best right now.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;2109302 said:


> Last night, Dahl's map, the NAM, have heavier amounts on Western side than the east.
> 
> Right now, on the radar, the heaviest snow is sliding west through the cities.


Sowing decently here, roads are covered.

I think this is the first time ever I've been completely.ready and not doing a bunch of little last minute things. Hmm ps4 or nap??


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;2109307 said:


> Snowing and blowing. Dusting at best right now.


Roads are starting to turn white.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2109303 said:


> This will be interesting to see what happens. I'm not even going to try and guess. I thought Iowa was supposed to be in this all day and 90% of the state is snow free right now. SOme stuff I looked at yesterday had that giant dry slot much further east.
> 
> Looks like I need to add some more pucks. Thumbs Up


So does that mean its out of here way quicker? Who the heck knows lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;2109308 said:


> Sowing decently here, roads are covered.
> 
> I think this is the first time ever I've been completely.ready and not doing a bunch of little last minute things. Hmm ps4 or nap??


I agree with the ready part. Usually I'm at home, pounding the radar refresh button, wondering what's going to happen. Today, just delivered a pallet of salt to a customer, sitting in Vadnais Heights watching the snow, eating Chipotle, just kinda sitting around.

An odd feeling for sure.


----------



## CityGuy

Nws still says 2 to 4 day and 1 to 3 night.


----------



## Camden

My buddy in Des Moines said he's looking at 3" of new snow. Major disappointment.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Flakes just doubled in size. Officially 1" in the backyard.


----------



## qualitycut

Flakes got a little bigger but slowed down noticeably


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Some tractor talk. Been looking at things, it looks like a John Deere 3039r matches up to the Kubota L3560.

Got a new quote, and the John Deere is now $2500 MORE than the Kubota that matches up, without the extra equipment. Got a different quote from another John Deere dealer and they're $3500 more.

I'm still waiting to see if Kubota Corp will put any money into my deal with all of the hassles we had with the reformer that they've "tried" to fix 3 times now.

I'm also.waiting for a quote on what my trade is worth to New Holland.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;2109315 said:


> My buddy in Des Moines said he's looking at 3" of new snow. Major disappointment.


That kind of reinforces what I thought. I saw on nws in Iowa there are areas with 8-10" in the NW corner of the state.


----------



## Bill1090

4ish" here. The winds the main problem.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2109320 said:


> That kind of reinforces what I thought. I saw on nws in Iowa there are areas with 8-10" in the NW corner of the state.


That area is starting to thin out on radar


----------



## SSS Inc.

So my forecast has changed, down from 5-11 to 5-9. But it says today snow mainly after 1:00 pm. Umm I have more than an inch already. Clowns!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2109324 said:


> That area is starting to thin out on radar


I just meant that was the only area with bigger numbers. I thought there was a big bullseye on Iowa.


----------



## unit28

Just about to post comments on the dark band lining up from nebraska to igh....


----------



## unit28

ryde307;2109293 said:


> What happened to being on the edge of this? Looking at radar we are right in the middle.
> I wouldn't be surprised if this sits on us and we end up with 12"+. Or it will be one of those we talk about in coming years. Remember when we were supposed to get 6" and we got 20".


#tweener....to much?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;2109308 said:


> Sowing decently here, roads are covered.
> 
> I think this is the first time ever I've been completely.ready and not doing a bunch of little last minute things. Hmm ps4 or nap??


Haha same here! I slept this morning... We're completely ready, going to have everyone meet at the shop at 2


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;2109327 said:


> Just about to post comments on the dark band lining up from nebraska to igh....


The one we will be in the middle of for 15 hours?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2109325 said:


> So my forecast has changed, down from 5-11 to 5-9. But it says today snow mainly after 1:00 pm. Umm I have more than an inch already. Clowns!


Lmao, pretty much.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2109315 said:


> My buddy in Des Moines said he's looking at 3" of new snow. Major disappointment.


Wow........


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2109326 said:


> I just meant that was the only area with bigger numbers. I thought there was a big bullseye on Iowa.


Yea its weird because then la crosse has 4 and between both have way less


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2109330 said:


> The one we will be in the middle of for 15 hours?


That's what it looks like, unless that Neb snow fizzles out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Freeways are solid ice. Get everyone you know out of downtown if you want to have them home before 8 pm.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2109327 said:


> Just about to post comments on the dark band lining up from nebraska to igh....


Hahahahaha


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2109335 said:


> That's what it looks like, unless that Neb snow fizzles out.


I think that's what the RAP shows... losing intensity after 4-5PM


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2109327 said:


> Just about to post comments on the dark band lining up from nebraska to igh....


Ha!!!!!!..


----------



## Camden

Another update from the highway department in Austin...

I asked how much snow they have and the response I got was "I don't know, I can't see"!

I90 is closing at 2.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2109335 said:


> That's what it looks like, unless that Neb snow fizzles out.


Possible

it's snowing .........at least we have that


----------



## SSS Inc.

My sister called and all edina schools are ending 10 minutes early.


----------



## qualitycut

Back to tiny flakes


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Camden;2109340 said:


> Another update from the highway department in Austin...
> 
> I asked how much snow they have and the response I got was "I don't know, I can't see"!
> 
> I90 is closing at 2.


Love the response


----------



## skorum03

Over an inch. Snowing medium sized flakes hard


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2109329 said:


> Haha same here! I slept this morning... We're completely ready, going to have everyone meet at the shop at 2


You have a couple inches already?


----------



## SSS Inc.

F'n squirrel knocked over some of my pucks.


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;2109347 said:


> F'n squirrel knocked over some of my pucks.


Frick!

Truck is running. About to go check things out


----------



## qualitycut

Really let up and micro flakes.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Warnings expanded. **CB**

And I'm back to 5-11" Why do they mess with things so much?


----------



## IDST

9.7" on the hourly now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2109351 said:


> Warnings expanded. **CB**


NWS is jacking everything up across the NW/N metro.


----------



## CityGuy

Warning 6 to 13 now


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2109354 said:


> NWS is jacking everything up across the NW/N metro.


You guys will probably get more than us south metro guys.

We're headed out at 2. I'll be at 2" in 20 minutes if not sooner.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SOmeone is having too much fun over there. Bumped to 6-12 and upon next refresh I hit 7-13".


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2109359 said:


> SOmeone is having too much fun over there. Bumped to 6-12 and upon next refresh I hit 7-13".


Seems like they always do that. I don't get it


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2109361 said:


> Seems like they always do that. I don't get it


I don't get it either. FWIW I'm right at two inches at center ice with a ruler.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2109361 said:


> Seems like they always do that. I don't get it


I THINK it's just grids, and the computer spits out the numbers. I'll ask after this storm is over.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Been snowing here just over an hour, 7/8" on the deck


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2109341 said:


> Possible
> 
> it's snowing .........at least we have that


This is true! At least we know we're plowing for once!


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2109346 said:


> You have a couple inches already?


No, going to start on some of our Southern stuff that should have an inch by now


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2109351 said:


> Warnings expanded. **CB**
> 
> And I'm back to 5-11" Why do they mess with things so much?


Yeah baby!


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2109372 said:


> Yeah baby!


Woo hooo!!!

We're headed out now. Flakes are getting big and falling fast again.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That Midwest radar. Sure looks like the south guys are going to be able to get started around 4 this afternoon. Dry air just keeps coming up, Neb just kinda sitting there diminishing.


----------



## mnlefty

Inch an hour type snow here at the moment... big flakes, lots of em, and coming down hard.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2109375 said:


> That Midwest radar. Sure looks like the south guys are going to be able to get started around 4 this afternoon. Dry air just keeps coming up, Neb just kinda sitting there diminishing.


Maybe fir once everyone else gets snow?


----------



## ryde307

Huge flakes in excelsior. At 2.5 now will be over 3 in 15 min. Guys starting at 2. 
Good luck be careful very icy.


----------



## Bill1090

This was kind of a bust for down here. Heading out in about an hour for the residentials.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My schools just cancelled for the night. Business manager said don't worry about them, just clean them up tonight.


----------



## qualitycut

Just shy of 2

Semi jack knifed on a x
City street


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2109384 said:


> This was kind of a bust for down here. Heading out in about an hour for the residentials.


It done or what?


----------



## qualitycut

Cafe this snow. 











 jk sss


----------



## qualitycut

Any totals in Woodbury Oakdale?


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2109354 said:


> NWS is jacking everything up across the NW/N metro.


Heavy bands......


----------



## skorum03

3" in 2 hours


----------



## hansenslawncare

qualitycut;2109389 said:


> Any totals in Woodbury Oakdale?


2.25 in Woodbury


----------



## qualitycut

hansenslawncare;2109393 said:


> 2.25 in Woodbury


Thanks...........


----------



## qualitycut

Looks like west metro is getting pounded


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2109387 said:


> It done or what?


Radar looks like it's about to be.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Coming down good with large flakes. Buddy says 2" in Roseville


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2109396 said:


> Looks like west metro is getting pounded


Yep pretty much. Roads are horrible


----------



## qualitycut

Well don't plan on going anywhere to fast. Gridlock


----------



## qualitycut

Think everyone left work early


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2109401 said:


> Think everyone left work early


Probably a smart choice. Should have done it two hours ago though


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Heavy snow finally made it here.


----------



## albhb3

at least 3 in rosemount pushing 4 plows are out


----------



## qualitycut

Im about to go home and wait


----------



## ryde307

4 in excelsior. Trying to get to Hopkins traffic sucks


----------



## Camden

It's snowing here.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2109415 said:


> 4 in excelsior. Trying to get to Hopkins traffic sucks


Yea horrible here to and we never have traffic.


----------



## skorum03

Blown hose blown hose!


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2109417 said:


> Yea horrible here to and we never have traffic.


that's because you people cant drive in northern Dakota county


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;2109406 said:


> at least 3 in rosemount pushing 4 plows are out


Yea was a white out on 42


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2109421 said:


> Yea was a white out on 42


I hear ya on that crazy heavy....just think this is a nice light snowfall in the UP

just started watching this making a murderer show crazy. these fawks are real POS


----------



## qualitycut

Im not even going to get to more than 2 places to do open ups at this rate


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2109396 said:


> Looks like west metro is getting pounded


Correct..... #slickery


----------



## mnlefty

Easily a new inch since my inch an hour post an hour ago... roughly 4 so far.


----------



## wenzelosllc

About 2.75 of fluff on my truck bed rail in downtown minni. Hasn't moved since snow started.

These other drivers need to stay in their lanes, not use turn lanes as straight thrus, and learn to signal.


----------



## albhb3

wenzelosllc;2109430 said:


> About 2.75 of fluff on my truck bed rail in downtown minni. Hasn't moved since snow started.
> 
> These other drivers need to stay in their lanes, not use turn lanes as straight thrus, and learn to signal.


we don't need none of that thinkin stuff round here


----------



## SSS Inc.

mnlefty;2109429 said:


> Easily a new inch since my inch an hour post an hour ago... roughly 4 so far.


I was thinking about the same near the airport.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

true. I got off the roads just as it was starting. I was coming down 494, everyone was shifting lanes back and forth with no signal and everyone hitting their brakes. I'm staying off the roads until after 7. I'll probably go out around 8 or so into a straight 10 hours. no sense in monkeying around on the roads doing 5 miles an hour.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Metro looks to be dead center of this thing.


----------



## wenzelosllc

Who's drinking at Legends right now??? Black truck, red plow.


----------



## qualitycut

wenzelosllc;2109442 said:


> Who's drinking at Legends right now??? Black truck, red plow.


Sounds like a good idea


----------



## skorum03

Over 4" now.


----------



## 1997chevy

1.5" grasston so far. Keep sending it this way. I've got 3 lonely snowmobiles that need riding!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Wouldn't bad if roads were not cafed going 5 moh to turn and slide right down the road


----------



## qualitycut

4 inches rosemount......


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2109440 said:


> Metro looks to be dead center of this thing.


Agreed... 3 inches near Osseo


----------



## skorum03

closer to 5, 6" south of town


----------



## skorum03

we'll be in the snow for a while if this thing continues to move northeast. Some dark green south of the cities head up this way. NWS still has me getting an additional 5"+ on the hourly.


----------



## ryde307

5" in Hopkins.

Just had a cal from a site we service. Said guys were out for 6 hours today. Said what do you mean? Our guys plowing? He said no the service guys for the skidloader we leave there.

Turns out Zieglar had some updates for the skids and they just GPS the units and send techs out to do the updates. I would say that's pretty good service.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Lake effect all the way to Nebraska??


----------



## TKLAWN

Seems to be sliding east??


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;2109470 said:


> 5" in Hopkins.
> 
> Just had a cal from a site we service. Said guys were out for 6 hours today. Said what do you mean? Our guys plowing? He said no the service guys for the skidloader we leave there.
> 
> Turns out Zieglar had some updates for the skids and they just GPS the units and send techs out to do the updates. I would say that's pretty good service.


No idea that they could do that.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

31 and rain down here


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2109471 said:


> Lake effect all the way to Nebraska??


No..

it's from louisana......duh


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2109478 said:


> no..
> 
> It's from louisana......duh


w

r

a

p
?
?
?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2109474 said:


> Seems to be sliding east??


Sure looks like it. At least the heavies.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2109480 said:


> Sure looks like it. At least the heavies.


I'm just outside of that dark green and we are getting slammed. All open ups are done so now I'm kind of waiting. Kind of debating whether or not to run through a few of the residentials before people get home from work. Once we hit 6" we are supposed to do a path to the garage for some of them. And we will be at that point shortly.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snow is definitely letting up here.


----------



## skorum03

so when is that stuff in Nebraska going to start moving?


----------



## mnlefty

Wind is starting to rip a little harder from time to time here... can't hardly see across the street when it does. Kinda reminds me of the storms I remember as a kid in the 80's.


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2109470 said:


> 5" in Hopkins.
> 
> Just had a cal from a site we service. Said guys were out for 6 hours today. Said what do you mean? Our guys plowing? He said no the service guys for the skidloader we leave there.
> 
> Turns out Zieglar had some updates for the skids and they just GPS the units and send techs out to do the updates. I would say that's pretty good service.


I knew they had GPS, but that's awesome!


----------



## NorthernProServ

It's ******* parking lot everywhere


----------



## Drakeslayer

ryde307;2109470 said:


> 5" in Hopkins.
> 
> Just had a cal from a site we service. Said guys were out for 6 hours today. Said what do you mean? Our guys plowing? He said no the service guys for the skidloader we leave there.
> 
> Turns out Zieglar had some updates for the skids and they just GPS the units and send techs out to do the updates. I would say that's pretty good service.


The one in Excelsior looks to be running fine


----------



## SSS Inc.

Pushing five inches by airport. Sticking with my vrac.


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;2109474 said:


> Seems to be sliding east??


A touch, yeah


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2109479 said:


> w
> 
> r
> 
> a
> 
> p
> ?
> ?
> ?


Just messin......

But here's the real lake effect snow map from spc

http://www.spc.noaa.gov/exper/mesoanalysis/s4/index2.html

Hit side bar winter weather

Then submit lake effect 1


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2109489 said:


> It's ******* parking lot everywhere


Yea sucks.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2109478 said:


> No..
> 
> it's from louisana......duh


Hahahahaha


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2109495 said:


> Hahahahaha


See link above

It'll show reds from la.

That's the main precipitation feed I guess for lake effect map?


----------



## qualitycut

Who is waiting on reai


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2109504 said:


> Who is waiting on reai


Not us. Starting them shortly.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;2109506 said:


> Not us. Starting them shortly.


Ha we haven't even got to half or places for open ups, we went or at 2


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2109509 said:


> Ha we haven't even got to half or places for open ups, we went or at 2


Looks like skorem is better that you.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2109509 said:


> Ha we haven't even got to half or places for open ups, we went or at 2


At the rate its snowing I am probably about ready to make my way back to re-open places up

Just one truck is doing resi's


----------



## ryde307

Drakeslayer;2109490 said:


> The one in Excelsior looks to be running fine


Should have waved I was in one of them earlier.

Zieglar just called and said hey sorry we are behind so we didn't get ahold of you just GPSed the unit and did the service work. He also said he noticed a hose for the plow was leaking so he replaced that as well. Said we don't have to pay since it wasn't authorized. 
I'm happy to pay it and thanks to that guys we are not scrambling tonight to replace it.
A+ service in my book. That is how you get and keep customers.


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;2109510 said:


> Looks like skorum is better that you.


Nah, probably just manage less snow.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2109510 said:


> Looks like skorem is better that you.


Or less accounts


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2109498 said:


> See link above
> 
> It'll show reds from la.
> 
> That's the main precipitation feed I guess for lake effect map?


Hmm... and here I thought you were joking...


----------



## qualitycut

Well roads have less traffic finally


----------



## TKLAWN

Just damn near slid into green grass.... Whoops!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2109515 said:


> Or less accounts


Or better and less *****y.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sure looks like the snow is going to hang around for a while, especially on the south side. Jordan to IGH to Hudson. Heavies are going to just sit there.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2109519 said:


> Or better and less *****y.


Not *****ing yet


----------



## wenzelosllc

LwnmwrMan22;2109482 said:


> Snow is definitely letting up here.


I was going to agree with you for a second but it was only a few minute break...and I use break lightly


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;2109490 said:


> The one in Excelsior looks to be running fine


I thought your truck was at the office.


----------



## Camden

ryde307;2109513 said:


> Should have waved I was in one of them earlier.
> 
> Zieglar just called and said hey sorry we are behind so we didn't get ahold of you just GPSed the unit and did the service work. He also said he noticed a hose for the plow was leaking so he replaced that as well. Said we don't have to pay since it wasn't authorized.
> I'm happy to pay it and thanks to that guys we are not scrambling tonight to replace it.
> A+ service in my book. That is how you get and keep customers.


I was extremely happy with my latest service from Ziegler. They quoted me a price and came in WAY under it. I was shocked. They're my go-to place from here on out for work on heavy equipment.


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;2109518 said:


> Just damn near slid into green grass.... Whoops!


That was you in Tonka bay?


----------



## wenzelosllc

qualitycut;2109504 said:


> Who is waiting on reai


Doing them now. Already have 4+ on some. Can't imagine pushing them with 8.


----------



## albhb3

ryde307;2109513 said:


> Should have waved I was in one of them earlier.
> 
> Zieglar just called and said hey sorry we are behind so we didn't get ahold of you just GPSed the unit and did the service work. He also said he noticed a hose for the plow was leaking so he replaced that as well. Said we don't have to pay since it wasn't authorized.
> I'm happy to pay it and thanks to that guys we are not scrambling tonight to replace it.
> A+ service in my book. That is how you get and keep customers.


Thats awesome


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;2109536 said:


> I thought your truck was at the office.


Nope. I have the newer GMC


----------



## ryde307

Just measured 6" in Hopkins. I think some has melted though because areas I measured 5 then shoveled have over and inch already. Guessing we end somewhere in the 9" Mark Hopefully 9.1+


----------



## qualitycut

Surprised how much stuff hadn't been touched yet. I don't fell so bad


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;2109547 said:


> Just measured 6" in Hopkins. I think some has melted though because areas I measured 5 then shoveled have over and inch already. Guessing we end somewhere in the 9" Mark Hopefully 9.1+


Looking at the radar I think you and I will hit that for sure. Like Lwnmwr said it doesn't look like its moving out our backyards anytime soon. If that whole line starts nudging north as it moves out hold onto yours hats.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2109491 said:


> Pushing five inches by airport. Sticking with my vrac.


Looks like it's using the airport as the pivot point


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;2109540 said:


> That was you in Tonka bay?


Yup, so cafeing slippery!


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2109559 said:


> Looks like it's using the airport as the pivot point


Exactly what I thought. I'm kinda afraid to go to hockey and come out to a foot. The models continue to show it going until almost 6 am.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2109552 said:


> Surprised how much stuff hadn't been touched yet. I don't fell so bad


There is a lot that hasn't been touched


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2109553 said:


> Looking at the radar I think you and I will hit that for sure. Like Lwnmwr said it doesn't look like its moving out our backyards anytime soon. If that whole line starts nudging north as it moves out hold onto yours hats.


This. . Seems to be letting up a little near 94 and 52 though but maybe just cause its getting dark


----------



## Green Grass

Headed home and the wind is really picking up the further west I go.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone else seeing this?

In Lino, stuff I plowed an hour+ ago, doesn't really have any new snow on it. Fine flakes falling, but blowing so hard it isn't really adding back up.

Sounds like more N/NW will you possibly see this.


----------



## wenzelosllc

Couple kids playing chicken on wildwood Rd in wbl.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2109579 said:


> Anyone else seeing this?
> 
> In Lino, stuff I plowed an hour+ ago, doesn't really have any new snow on it. Fine flakes falling, but blowing so hard it isn't really adding back up.
> 
> Sounds like more N/NW will you possibly see this.


Definitely staying clear in some areas


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2109582 said:


> Definitely staying clear in some areas


The wind is whipping around pretty good even here in the city. Maybe that has something to do with it.


----------



## TKLAWN

Seems kinda pointless to be out at this point...


----------



## NorthernProServ

TKLAWN;2109593 said:


> Seems kinda pointless to be out at this point...


Almost......think we are starting driveways here soon for us. Looks like snow for a while, at least then if we are not back to them til tomorrow morning, it don't look so bad.....I hope


----------



## SSS Inc.

Just got to the rink and holy moly did it pick up intensity. Richfield ice arena.


----------



## unit28

TKLAWN;506170 said:


> Well it looks like we got 2-4 inches by Tuesday morning I ure hope we don't get too much freezing rain as highs are supposed to be around freezing. The equipment has been patiently waiting since the 26th of december.


And your ready to just stop plowing already?

Idgi.........


----------



## qualitycut

Lost 1 driveway got there and someonw else was playing wonder how he had time


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2109596 said:


> Just got to the rink and holy moly did it pick up intensity. Richfield ice arena.


Uea its slowed a few times then picks back up


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2109584 said:


> The wind is whipping around pretty good even here in the city. Maybe that has something to do with it.


Yeah that's what I assume...


----------



## wenzelosllc

It can stop snowing now. NWS added a couple inches for overnight. 5" more by the AM


----------



## unit28

One of the heavies is into the sw side of the cities

Looks like it's headed through north metro


----------



## unit28

Isanti.....

Wednesday.
....

Colder. Mostly cloudy with a 20 percent chance of snow in the morning...then partly cloudy in the afternoon. Storm total snow accumulation of 5 to 8 inches. Near steady temperature around 19. Northwest winds 10 to 15 mph.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Really slowed down here... Looks to be short lived looking at the radar


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2109628 said:


> Really slowed down here... Looks to be short lived looking at the radar


Snowing like a mother cafer in Golden valley


----------



## skorum03

We are near the 10" mark. And it's still coming down moderately. Picking up my shovelers around 8 or so. Going to get started going through everything. Since it doesn't look like it's going to stop


----------



## ryde307

cbservicesllc;2109628 said:


> Really slowed down here... Looks to be short lived looking at the radar


Unless I'm missing something looks to be out of here by 9 10 and definitely not 4 more inches. The wind is nasty. Going to be slot of clean up tomorrow.
Anything drove on is 1" hardback and ice. Going through slot of salt tonight.


----------



## qualitycut

So when this going to be done?


----------



## qualitycut

Sitting pretty good on my route other guys spent a lot of time in traffic today


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2109631 said:


> Unless I'm missing something looks to be out of here by 9 10 and definitely not 4 more inches. The wind is nasty. Going to be slot of clean up tomorrow.
> Anything drove on is 1" hardback and ice. Going through slot of salt tonight.


Agreed... I'm not really sure what to make of the radar... I'm in the greens... It looks bad in the street lights where the wind grabs it, but in the windshield I see bigger lazy flakes and good visibility... Ryde, green grass, tk? You guys have heavy snow?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Heads up, 610 EB to 35w SB is shut down. 8 dot trucks and a loader


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Wow is it icy one snow is plowed. Really hasn't snowed since 330


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Headed home put the kid to bed, eat something go back out at 11-12


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I can see where you city guys are wondering wtf.

Just got to St. Anthony and it's 3x's heavier here than even Lino Lakes.


----------



## NorthernProServ

6.5 to 7 in Hopkins


----------



## NorthernProServ

And snowing hard


----------



## Greenery

I saw a guy plowing with the tiniest little plow ever. It couldn't have been more than 16"tall, the snow was spilling over the top of it. Lol


----------



## albhb3

9+ in rosemount


----------



## TKLAWN

cbservicesllc;2109645 said:


> Agreed... I'm not really sure what to make of the radar... I'm in the greens... It looks bad in the street lights where the wind grabs it, but in the windshield I see bigger lazy flakes and good visibility... Ryde, green grass, tk? You guys have heavy snow?


Yeah snowing balls, big flakes too.


----------



## ryde307

NorthernProServ;2109659 said:


> 6.5 to 7 in Hopkins


Stay out of my hood.
Looks like 7-8 depending on when you measure. Snowing decent the big flakes slowed down a little. Pulled everyone in going back out at ten. Let's hope the snow stops by midnight.


----------



## mnlefty

Can't figure out the airport measurements... I'm barely a mile away and rarely have the same #'s. Every time I have 1/2 or 3/4 they go with 1.2 or 1.4. Everytime I have 6+ they're a couple inches short. They had officially 4.2 @ 6pm. I had at least 6 if not 7 at that point.


----------



## NorthernProServ

NOAA is saying another 4-5 inches tonight.


----------



## ryde307

8.5" Eden prairie Hopkins minnetonka corner. Shady oak and 62.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Just like every other snow. Snows, stops and then bites us in ass


----------



## ryde307

Salt works well for this. In front of our salt shed is clear and we haven't plowed it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have a sore butt.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2109690 said:


> I have a sore butt.


Wat to much information


----------



## qualitycut

6-7 in newport


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2109645 said:


> Agreed... I'm not really sure what to make of the radar... I'm in the greens... It looks bad in the street lights where the wind grabs it, but in the windshield I see bigger lazy flakes and good visibility... Ryde, green grass, tk? You guys have heavy snow?


Zero snow inside the fire station.


----------



## ryde307

Cb how much in Plymouth


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2109690 said:


> I have a sore butt.


Your doing it wrong!


----------



## wenzelosllc

Feel like I should just hang it up until after midnight. Just not looking forward to dealing with the driveways that have 10" when it start back up.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Snowing harder than ever. Bet we picked up two more since I went into hockey. Airport numbers are way off.


----------



## Greenery

ryde307;2109697 said:


> Cb how much in Plymouth


I'm seeing 6 inches 101/6


----------



## mnlefty

SSS Inc.;2108929 said:


> I'm still going with my Early Vrac of 9 something.


Looking like you might have guessed low... just keeps coming and coming.


----------



## Greenery

And there goes a truck with a snowblower mounted on the front.


----------



## Camden

A weather guy I follow on Twitter just said that it's picked up in intensity. Only 1" here.


----------



## mnlefty

You guys that are out working are not missing anything with the Wild. Looks just like all the January games that sucked.


----------



## qualitycut

mnlefty;2109711 said:


> Looking like you might have guessed low... just keeps coming and coming.


No cafe. Be nice of it stops in thr next hour or 2 lwnr what you got up there


----------



## Camden

Omg the Wild are awful.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2109716 said:


> No cafe. Be nice of it stops in thr next hour or 2 lwnr what you got up there


I'm in St. Anthony. I have reports at home of 3".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2109716 said:


> No cafe. Be nice of it stops in thr next hour or 2 lwnr what you got up there


It ain't stopping in the next hour or two.

Unit will be right. It's going to snow all night.


----------



## TKLAWN

NorthernProServ;2109683 said:


> NOAA is saying another 4-5 inches tonight.


You serious?

Cafe that!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2109723 said:


> It ain't stopping in the next hour or two.
> 
> Unit will be right. It's going to snow all night.


I think it will. We are going through everything. And staring over with some. Models radar Etc. all say it's not stopping.


----------



## Bill1090

It stopped here for about 30 mins. Now we are back to moderate/heavy snow. Small flakes. It's just like concrete.


----------



## skorum03

It's not letting up. But we are starting everything at 9


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2109727 said:


> You serious?
> 
> Cafe that!


Lol..........


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2109733 said:


> Lol..........


Lol is right. :laughing:❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2109697 said:


> Cb how much in Plymouth


6-7 last I checked


----------



## SSS Inc.

This is 2" an hour stuff in Bloomington. Not even lying. 1/2" on something I just did 10 minutes ago.


----------



## cbservicesllc

It's definitely losing steam... but it's not going to stop


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2109735 said:


> Lol is right. :laughing:❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄


Im embracing it. Almost through my entire list. Other guys not so much. They have a cafe ton of shoveling


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2109721 said:


> I'm in St. Anthony. I have reports at home of 3".


Is the neighbor over?


----------



## qualitycut

Maybe if i listen to some gospel or something on xm it will stop?


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2109741 said:


> Is the neighbor over?


Bammmmmmm!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Been real light last 30 min or so in eagen


----------



## Green Grass

I could use a nap!


----------



## qualitycut

Think it's starting to pull away?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;2109757 said:


> I could use a nap!


That sounds nice. I should've skipped hockey. I'm worn out now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2109763 said:


> Think it's starting to pull away?


Not by the airport. ❄❄❄❄❄❄


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2109763 said:


> Think it's starting to pull away?


Noooooo! Snowing hard here in Brooklyn park


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2109765 said:


> Not by the airport. ❄❄❄❄❄❄


Im at 35 and cedar and hardly snowing


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My schools just went two hours late. Don't care. Have a truck circling at each school. Hope they call a snow day tomorrow because of the roads, but the parking lots are clean.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2109769 said:


> My schools just went two hours late. Don't care. Have a truck circling at each school. Hope they call a snow day tomorrow because of the roads, but the parking lots are clean.


Just,finished with everything including driveways

Round one complete


----------



## NorthernProServ

Have two lots with very steep inclines, can't even get up them, even with plow up.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2109767 said:


> Im at 35 and cedar and hardly snowing


35 and cedar????


----------



## SSS Inc.

A report of 10.5" in Bloomington. I believe it.


----------



## qualitycut

Ass end of storm is falling apart


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2109774 said:


> A report of 10.5" in Bloomington. I believe it.


For sure...... good vrac


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;2109775 said:


> Ass end of storm is falling apart


I hope you're right


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2109778 said:


> I hope your right


Looks like it but who knows


----------



## wenzelosllc

Dinner time. Nap. Do it all again. Day drink. Sleep until friday


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2109779 said:


> Looks like it but who knows


I hope your right too. We've plowed a few places three times so far. A little worried people won't like their bill but then again we haven't had this much snow in a long time.


----------



## SSS Inc.

wenzelosllc;2109782 said:


> Dinner time. Nap. Do it all again. Day drink. Sleep until friday


Day drinking is great after plowing.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Cafeing 2 foot drifts on sidewalks!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Don't look now, another big, dark green band forming to the west.


----------



## qualitycut

Wonder where doughboy is


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2109790 said:


> Wonder where doughboy is


Where we wish we all were?? Sleeping? Maybe he's two timing you??


----------



## TKLAWN

Drakeslayer;2109786 said:


> Cafeing 2 foot drifts on sidewalks!


That's nothing I have 4 foot ones out here.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2109789 said:


> Don't look now, another big, dark green band forming to the west.


Bring it.....


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2109793 said:


> Where we wish we all were?? Sleeping? Maybe he's two timing you??


Lol. .............


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2109794 said:


> That's nothing I have 4 foot ones out here.


Yuck..........


----------



## ryde307

Salt is working well. Minimal new snow now. Final plowing everything at this point


----------



## ryde307

I bet we go through close to 50 ton of salt this storm.


----------



## qualitycut

Any idea why one of my wings on my wideout fold back in automatically?


----------



## mnlefty

SSS Inc.;2109774 said:


> A report of 10.5" in Bloomington. I believe it.


Easily. Last time we cleared the driveway we were up to around 8, had another 3 when I went to the bowling alley about 9:00... maybe 1 more since then. Definitely slowing now.


----------



## ryde307

10 inches even in Hopkins measured in 3 spots at our shop.


----------



## qualitycut

If i hold it in scoop it stays weird


----------



## SSS Inc.

mnlefty;2109804 said:


> Easily. Last time we cleared the driveway we were up to around 8, had another 3 when I went to the bowling alley about 9:00... maybe 1 more since then. Definitely slowing now.


I wouldn't doubt hitting 12". Lots of snow on the lot I'm on. I'm sure the airport will say 6".

Looks like Novak bet wrong on this one. He should have noticed she came to shore 75 miles north.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2109807 said:


> I wouldn't doubt hitting 12". Lots of snow on the lot I'm on. I'm sure the airport will say 6".
> 
> Looks like Novak bet wrong on this one. He should have noticed she came to shore 75 miles north.


He's already got a video out saying what happened other than what he thought would and why NWS was right.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2109810 said:


> He's already got a video out saying what happened other than what he thought would and why NWS was right.


SOmeone isn't working


----------



## qualitycut

Wish city plows would start rolling they would have still been out on a 1 incher


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2109789 said:


> Don't look now, another big, dark green band forming to the west.


Looks like it is taking a big drink of water from Lake Superior.


----------



## Drakeslayer

ryde307;2109802 said:


> I bet we go through close to 50 ton of salt this storm.


How much is a normal storm?


----------



## qualitycut

Snowis done here. Do i dare look at radar?


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2109816 said:


> Snowis done here. Do i dare look at radar?


I'm going to sleep for a few hours cause I just looked at the radar. All resis have been opened. We have over a foot. Plus city roads aren't plowed so I'm not going to finish resis until then


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;2109817 said:


> I'm going to sleep for a few hours cause I just looked at the radar. All resis have been opened. We have over a foot. Plus city roads aren't plowed so I'm not going to finish resis until then


We just plow 10 plus feet in front of drive usually don't need to clean up and i dont want everyone calling saying they can't get out because plow went by lol.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2109816 said:


> Snowis done here. Do i dare look at radar?


You got another inch coming. We all do.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2109811 said:


> SOmeone isn't working


I heard it from another member here that had enough time to go home and try to do his own plowing.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2109819 said:


> You got another inch coming. We all do.


Dont care at thos point need to get rolling


----------



## ryde307

Drakeslayer;2109815 said:


> How much is a normal storm?


10-15. We probably won't go through 50 but it seems like it. Lots of hard pack and ice. Lots of extra sites to do that we don't normally.


----------



## CityGuy

The snow can stop anytime now


----------



## CityGuy

There must be two maybe even 3 foot drifts out here in the country


----------



## CityGuy

You can't even tell I plowed this road one hour ago


----------



## Green Grass

Snowing hard again in Mound.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Anyone that has any free time before 8AM, even for an hour, shoot me a call or text... 612-81O-3288

Thanks! Thumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

This wind is something else


----------



## Greenery

Still snowing like a banshee in mg.


----------



## NorthernProServ

CityGuy;2109824 said:


> The snow can stop anytime now


Cafe heavy snow again !!!!!


----------



## skorum03

Going to sleep until 3:30


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2109824 said:


> The snow can stop anytime now


Yiu can't ask for 12 plus inches then say that


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2109834 said:


> Yiu can't ask for 12 plus inches then say that


No kidding......


----------



## qualitycut

This stuff is shoveling way easier than that 4 inches of slop we had a month or so ago


----------



## SSS Inc.

I wanted 9.6.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2109835 said:


> No kidding......


Thats why always want none so i can complain if i want


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

How great is it I had two buddies call earlier and ask if we needed help. Have one running a skid and the other one is doing walks at a couple places. He didn't even want a snowblower


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;2109820 said:


> I heard it from another member here that had enough time to go home and try to do his own plowing.


Good for the heart.


----------



## Camden

I have a guy who said he'll come in when the fish stop biting. This is what I deal with.


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2109839 said:


> How great is it I had two buddies call earlier and ask if we needed help. Have one running a skid and the other one is doing walks at a couple places. He didn't even want a snowblower


Mine usually ask but don't want to shovel lol


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2109841 said:


> I have a guy who said he'll come in when the fish stop biting. This is what I deal with.


Thats funny there


----------



## ryde307

I got the 10 I wanted now it can stop snowing.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2109845 said:


> I got the 10 I wanted now it can stop snowing.


Almost done lwnmmrmana blob is petering out


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;2109842 said:


> Mine usually ask but don't want to shovel lol


Said he didn't mind getting in a workout


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2109847 said:


> Said he didn't mind getting in a workout


Thats how i try abd look at it. Helps not making it to bad


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ;2109832 said:


> Cafe heavy snow again !!!!!


Done for tonight. Day guys back in in 45 minutes.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;2109834 said:


> Yiu can't ask for 12 plus inches then say that


Snow I'm fine with but this wind blown is something else. Can't see the plow 4 feet in front of me


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone got time to do two McDonalds on 81st / University and 81st and Central? 651-248-9728. Not mine, trying to help someone out.


----------



## NorthernProServ

This is cafed


----------



## ryde307

I don't sleep well normally and started my day at 5 today starting to hit a wall. Everytimebwe plow somewhere between 2-4 I struggle.


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;2109854 said:


> I don't sleep well normally and started my day at 5 today starting to hit a wall. Everytimebwe plow somewhere between 2-4 I struggle.


This........


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2109854 said:


> I don't sleep well normally and started my day at 5 today starting to hit a wall. Everytimebwe plow somewhere between 2-4 I struggle.


Yea waiting for sun to come up


----------



## TKLAWN

NorthernProServ;2109853 said:


> This is cafed


Sure is...

Don't think mist of the stuff is going to look all that great by morning.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2109853 said:


> This is cafed


Lol, why?.......


----------



## Camden

ryde307;2109854 said:


> I don't sleep well normally and started my day at 5 today starting to hit a wall. Everytimebwe plow somewhere between 2-4 I struggle.


Same here. I'm heading to bed. We're in good shape.


----------



## Drakeslayer

ryde307;2109854 said:


> I don't sleep well normally and started my day at 5 today starting to hit a wall. Everytimebwe plow somewhere between 2-4 I struggle.


It's always darkest before the dawn!


----------



## qualitycut

So everyone sitting good? Think we will be mainly done bt 7


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2109862 said:


> So everyone sitting good? Think we will be mainly done bt 7


Same here. I even found time to plow 4 McDonalds for a previous customer.

I still have my '01 sitting.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Holy Jesus that was close. Had to cafe can it down the ramp onto 694 and beat the plow train. Hit the freeway along side the second of 6 plow trucks. 

WHEW!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

In Fridley. I can see why NorthPro is saying "Cafe this..."



CAFE THIS!!!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2109865 said:


> Holy Jesus that was close. Had to cafe can it down the ramp onto 694 and beat the plow train. Hit the freeway along side the second of 6 plow trucks.
> 
> WHEW!!!!


Give them room. If you had a diesel you would have beat them


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2109866 said:


> In Fridley. I can see why NorthPro is saying "Cafe this..."
> 
> CAFE THIS!!!


Lot of snow or what?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2109868 said:


> Lot of snow or what?


Way more still falling than when I left St. Anthony / Columbia Heights.

Not that I care that much, these aren't even my accounts.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2109868 said:


> Lot of snow or what?


A foot on my sites, still snowing and blowing


----------



## Green Grass

Still snowing here


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2109869 said:


> Way more still falling than when I left St. Anthony / Columbia Heights.
> 
> Not that I care that much, these aren't even my accounts.


Been done here for a hour probably light blowing


----------



## NorthernProServ

Green Grass;2109871 said:


> Still snowing here


Same here unreal.....cafe!

One truck got stuck and took two truck to pull it out. Lot with a very steep incline.
Lots are slick as heck, getting tired of sliding with abs every time I brake

I hit the footing for a light pole and my rear tire bounced off of the footing and kicked the truck away from the light.... no damage wow that was luck.


----------



## banonea

started at 10:00 am, it is now 4:04 and we just finished, causalities for the storm are as follows:

3 blowers
1 truck
brother blacked out in the truck and hit a snow pile HARD.........

details after some sleep


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2109866 said:


> In Fridley. I can see why NorthPro is saying "Cafe this..."
> 
> CAFE THIS!!!


Yeah it's bad, and still snowing.....


----------



## ryde307

Just had a truck slide down a hill into two parked cars at some apartments. One no damage one light trunk damage. Still snowing.


----------



## ryde307

Plow guys are all pretty good. Some of the stuff we started on has an inch or so on it but not much we can do. Sidewalk crews are behind.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I've heard (seen on radar) it's pretty much done snowing at home. Sidewalk guys are heading dhome except for 1, he's running through some townhomes again.

Plow guys should all finish together here in the 7 o'clock hour. Then wait for the drifing calls.


----------



## Green Grass

Time for a nap and then check on things after the city is done.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Guy just did a 360 in front of me on HWY 10 for no reason. Going down the road, next thing he's doing a 360. Strange.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2109884 said:


> Time for a nap and then check on things after the city is done.


Think there will be a lot of humping going on today.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2109886 said:


> Think there will be a lot of humping going on today.


I better get on tinder


----------



## qualitycut

Ok now im hitting a wall


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2109886 said:


> Think there will be a lot of humping going on today.


Not here just a nice quiet house.


----------



## Green Grass

Green Grass;2109889 said:


> Not here just a nice quiet house.


Or you will have to wait a 1/2 hour for them to get up since they are all sleeping in the bed.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2109890 said:


> Or you will have to wait a 1/2 hour for them to get up since they are all sleeping in the bed.


Hahahahaaha.... Same happens at my house. "Hey!! We get to sleep with mom tonight!!!!"


----------



## qualitycut

Now other plow is acting goofy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Didn't take long for the phone calls


----------



## CityGuy

3 foot drift in driveway and then the plow burm at the end. Single stage kicked it's butt.


----------



## qualitycut

About to go home put phone on silent and sleep for a few hours


----------



## wenzelosllc

Upside to there still being flurries is I probably won't get any calls as to why some driveways still have snow on them.


----------



## wenzelosllc

CityGuy;2109908 said:


> 3 foot drift in driveway and then the plow burm at the end. Single stage kicked it's butt.


You mean you don't swing by with the plow and do your driveway?


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2109887 said:


> I better get on grinder


It must of been a long night


----------



## CityGuy

So MNDOT guy was just on number 9 and said that by law you are required to give a city/county/state plow 500 feet of room by law. Going to have to look that one up.


----------



## CityGuy

wenzelosllc;2109913 said:


> You mean you don't swing by with the plow and do your driveway?


Ummmm no.....


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2109911 said:


> About to go home put phone on silent and sleep for a few hours


Doing that now, all commercials are plowed and shoveled. Sent an email that all driveways will have there final plow down later this afternoon.

I don't give a cafe about res. Right now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So I forgot about a commercial and didn't do it at all. That's pretty good odds, right??? 


In my defense, when we got the 3" last week, they didn't want it plowed, they wanted to let it melt. Not exactly a high priority property.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

"Hello?"

"Yes, we haven't been plowed yet."

"Sir. I just drove past your location and there's about an inch of snow on your parking lot that has drifted in since we plowed at 5 am. The city street has over 5" of snow on it."

"Well how soon will you be here to finish?"


----------



## wenzelosllc

You think all the cities are done plowing? Gotta go back and do a final pass on resi and would rather not get calls about berms from the plow.


----------



## wenzelosllc

LwnmwrMan22;2109976 said:


> "Hello?"
> 
> "Yes, we haven't been plowed yet."
> 
> "Sir. I just drove past your location and there's about an inch of snow on your parking lot that has drifted in since we plowed at 5 am. The city street has over 5" of snow on it."
> 
> "Well how soon will you be here to finish?"


I like when my resi's call and say this. Usually something to the effect of not being able to get out of the drive way... pretty sure the roads aren't much better.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2109911 said:


> About to go home put phone on silent and sleep for a few hours


That's what I'm doing. Cafe ton to do tonight.


----------



## qualitycut

Wtf, is 830 the magic time for everyone to cafeing call. Like seriously. 

When are you coming no one has been here, we have been there 2 f'ing times


----------



## wenzelosllc

qualitycut;2109996 said:


> Wtf, is 830 the magic time for everyone to cafeing call. Like seriously.
> 
> When are you coming no one has been here, we have been there 2 f'ing times


And there's probably still 3". I don't like these kind of storms. People just don't get it.


----------



## qualitycut

wenzelosllc;2109999 said:


> And there's probably still 3". I don't like these kind of storms. People just don't get it.


The ones who called were plowed well after the snow stopped and im sure they can see the dam pile at the end of the driveway


----------



## qualitycut

K now im crabby. 4 more you guys never came.


----------



## wenzelosllc

qualitycut;2110000 said:


> The ones who called were plowed well after the snow stopped and im sure they can see the dam pile at the end of the driveway


I stand corrected. They're blind


----------



## Bill1090

Truck down! Truck down!


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;2110026 said:


> Truck down! Truck down!


Noooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## CityGuy

I'm already dreading tonight. Drifting central


----------



## qualitycut

A you didn't get my driveway wide enough call lol


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2110018 said:


> K now im crabby. 4 more you guys never came.


better get to work, take care of your customers slacker


----------



## CityGuy

Now that I am fully awake here's how the night went:

Pushbar on truck frooze in the extended position.
Mirror Heat quit working.
Underbody edge wore down from half to the frog, became unusable.
Lost dash and tail lights around 630
On the way back to shop I lost blower fan motor.
And the other guy blew a main hydrolic line and lost all fluid.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2110039 said:


> A you didn't get my driveway wide enough call lol


Tell them to cafe themselves!


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;2110041 said:


> Now that I am fully awake here's how the night went:
> 
> Pushbar on truck frooze in the extended position.
> Mirror Heat quit working.
> Underbody edge wore down from half to the frog, became unusable.
> Lost dash and tail lights around 630
> On the way back to shop I lost blower fan motor.
> And the other guy blew a main hydrolic line and lost all fluid.


Bet that was a cold ride.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

"I'm very upset, I had to shovel through 3 ft drifts to get into the building this morning".


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;2110052 said:


> Bet that was a cold ride.


Window open to keep from fogging and stop every few miles to shake wipers.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2110054 said:


> "I'm very upset, I had to shovel through 3 ft drifts to get into the building this morning".


I just had a word with a customer. We plowed when snow was done we can't know if you have drifts


----------



## qualitycut

So blizzard is moving slow right. Hit scoop its scoops but also turns left when doing it. Any ideas


----------



## andersman02

Thinking about heading out around 2 for final redo, anyone thinking the same?, also just realized we got 13"...thought it was like 9.. $$$$ for then per timers


----------



## skorum03

andersman02;2110071 said:


> Thinking about heading out around 2 for final redo, anyone thinking the same?, also just realized we got 13"...thought it was like 9.. $$$$ for then per timers


We were about the same. I'm surprised that we haven't had a lot of calls for the one time plow


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;2110075 said:


> We were about the same. I'm surprised that we haven't had a lot of calls for the one time plow


Those people wait til tonight ti call


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;2110070 said:


> So blizzard is moving slow right. Hit scoop its scoops but also turns left when doing it. Any ideas


Ground? ......


----------



## Greenery

Just started hitting resi's that were done late last night. Solid 4-5 inches in them.


----------



## wenzelosllc

CityGuy;2110041 said:


> Now that I am fully awake here's how the night went:
> 
> Pushbar on truck frooze in the extended position.
> Mirror Heat quit working.
> Underbody edge wore down from half to the frog, became unusable.
> Lost dash and tail lights around 630
> On the way back to shop I lost blower fan motor.
> And the other guy blew a main hydrolic line and lost all fluid.


You ain't working if you aren't breaking things and by the sounds of it you were working REALLY hard. Ha


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2110083 said:


> Just started hitting resi's that were done late last night. Solid 4-5 inches in them.


Kinda my thought. Wideout is supposedly one of those 3 relays or whatever they are


----------



## Bill1090

Sounds like we dropped an injector or something. No good.


----------



## Camden

Well, before last night I would've told you that my crew is fantastic and that they could run the show without me. Now I have serious doubts. Aside from the guy who wouldn't come in because he was fishing I had another tell me that he shut his phone off because he didn't think we had enough snow to plow.

Who does that? If there are flurries you should have your phone on. Both of them blew their attendance bonuses over stupid sh!t.


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2110083 said:


> Just started hitting resi's that were done late last night. Solid 4-5 inches in them.


Im finding .5 to 1 but think it's blown snow. Speaking of i have 4 ft drifts on my sidewalks and avout 2 footes hanging off the roof


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2110077 said:


> Those people wait til tonight ti call


Ya, probably.


----------



## albhb3

Camden;2110099 said:


> Well, before last night I would've told you that my crew is fantastic and that they could run the show without me. Now I have serious doubts. Aside from the guy who wouldn't come in because he was fishing I had another tell me that he shut his phone off because he didn't think we had enough snow to plow.
> 
> Who does that? If there are flurries you should have your phone on. Both of them blew their attendance bonuses over stupid sh!t.


where does he live not enough snow :laughing::laughing:


----------



## albhb3

Bill1090;2110092 said:


> Sounds like we dropped an injector or something. No good.


easy fix if you have a heated garageThumbs Up


----------



## Green Grass

albhb3;2110104 said:


> where does he live not enough snow :laughing::laughing:


Little falls


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Back to tractor talk again.....

JD dealer #1. $15,800 + my tractor
JD dealer #2 $16,800 + my tractor


Kubotas original quote was $13,900, waiting to hear from corporate.

New Holland just came in with a new quote after I sent them pics of my tractor.... $8,900 and my tractor for a Boomer 37.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;2110103 said:


> Ya, probably.


Or lunch lol had 3 in 20 min


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2110133 said:


> Back to tractor talk again.....
> 
> JD dealer #1. $15,800 + my tractor
> JD dealer #2 $16,800 + my tractor
> 
> Kubotas original quote was $13,900, waiting to hear from corporate.
> 
> New Holland just came in with a new quote after I sent them pics of my tractor.... $8,900 and my tractor for a Boomer 37.


Nothing holds value like green paint


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2110133 said:


> Back to tractor talk again.....
> 
> JD dealer #1. $15,800 + my tractor
> JD dealer #2 $16,800 + my tractor
> 
> Kubotas original quote was $13,900, waiting to hear from corporate.
> 
> New Holland just came in with a new quote after I sent them pics of my tractor.... $8,900 and my tractor for a Boomer 37.


Those smaller New Holland's aren't user friendly IMO. The loader sticks too far out front and it makes the machine very long. It's something you need to consider if you need to trailer it around. (I bet the lifting capacity is also severely hindered due to the design.)

If I were you I'd go with JD dealer #1.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2110141 said:


> Nothing holds value like green paint


Until you tip it and there is less green paint


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2110138 said:


> Or lunch lol had 3 in 20 min


I actually just had two myself.

I just would like to take a nap.


----------



## albhb3

Green Grass;2110141 said:


> Nothing holds value like green paint


if he was smart he would go buy a quadtrac much more stable and considering his track record well...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

albhb3;2110154 said:


> if he was smart he would go buy a quadtrac much more stable and considering his track record well...


Will that fit on an 18' skid trailer? Or will I need to flag it??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2110156 said:


> Will that fit on an 18' skid trailer? Or will I need to flag it??


Plus I'll probably have to buy a diesel to pull it too.... Starting to get a bit expensive.


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;2110156 said:


> Will that fit on an 18' skid trailer? Or will I need to flag it??


it should fit or just put your truck on the trailer


----------



## Greenery

Ha I spotted ranger putzing along down the road for the first time.


----------



## wenzelosllc

Slacking paid off today. Two different neighbors did the sidewalks at some houses with snowblowers.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oops.... Just pulled a running board off. Guess I might as well go trade the truck now.


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;2110179 said:


> Oops.... Just pulled a running board off. Guess I might as well go trade the truck now.


there you go again


----------



## wenzelosllc

LwnmwrMan22;2110179 said:


> Oops.... Just pulled a running board off. Guess I might as well go trade the truck now.


I think we'd make good friends. I like breaking stuff too.


----------



## wenzelosllc

Plowz is offering $30 for drives today. Wow


----------



## CityGuy

Lots of plow trucks running around.


----------



## CityGuy

wenzelosllc;2110189 said:


> Plowz is offering $30 for drives today. Wow


40 if I bury them


----------



## Green Grass

Is CB still alive?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Guess I get to go bumper shopping... :realmad:


----------



## Green Grass

The tornado sirens are going off in Tonka bay


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2110199 said:


> Guess I get to go bumper shopping... :realmad:


Good news the box and tailgate look ok


----------



## albhb3

Green Grass;2110205 said:


> The tornado sirens are going off in Tonka bay


here too probably a icbm don't worry bout it


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2110179 said:


> Oops.... Just pulled a running board off. Guess I might as well go trade the truck now.


Thats funny because i just seen, plow guy with one smashedin. Was going to also say earlier you turned a new leaf but didn't want to jinx it


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;2110207 said:


> here too probably a icbm don't worry bout it


Or first Wednesday of the month


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2110211 said:


> Or first Wednesday of the month


If I was a betting man Ill take my theory.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2110211 said:


> Or first Wednesday of the month


I didn't think that they did it during the winter


----------



## Camden

Green Grass;2110224 said:


> I didn't think that they did it during the winter


Tornadoes can occur in the winter. They just had some in Mississippi yesterday.*

*Yes, I realize the climate difference between the two states.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2110206 said:


> Good news the box and tailgate look ok


Yeah they are luckily... Profits are down


----------



## wenzelosllc

I give you... the Warners sidewalk crew. Out of gas and blocking the road. Oh and blowing snow into the street


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2110199 said:


> Guess I get to go bumper shopping... :realmad:


Ouch that sucks!!!

Maybe we can trade tail gates now that mine is dented. Lol


----------



## NorthernProServ

"How much for a driveway"

I say 60 bucks I'm 5 mins away. 

"Your crazy, it will only take you 4 mins."

CAFE you then !


----------



## albhb3

driveway is melted off completely


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2110240 said:


> "How much for a driveway"
> 
> I say 60 bucks I'm 5 mins away.
> 
> "Your crazy, it will only take you 4 mins."
> 
> CAFE you then !


I was sitting at taco bell and lady walks in and asked if that was truck. I said maaaaaybe thought it was a pissed of customer. Anyway 1 car long 2 wide no shoveling 50 was a block away and was driving right buy. Have turned down every call unless they can wait till tonight


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2110240 said:


> "How much for a driveway"
> 
> I say 60 bucks I'm 5 mins away.
> 
> "Your crazy, it will only take you 4 mins."
> 
> CAFE you then !


And take her 1 hr


----------



## qualitycut

Just turned 35k


----------



## Bill1090

albhb3;2110108 said:


> easy fix if you have a heated garageThumbs Up


It's at the dealer. There was no way I could've drove it the 35 miles home. It would hardly move from a stop without starting in neutral and dropping it into 1st.

Edit: wait now that I think about it I smelled something burning last night and thought the truck was on fire but chalked it up to slush melting on the exhaust. Maybe there was something burning up?


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2110261 said:


> Just turned 35k


I'm at 36K on a 15.


----------



## Greenery

3-6 sunday/monday?


----------



## wenzelosllc

wenzelosllc;2110234 said:


> I give you... the Warners sidewalk crew. Out of gas and blocking the road. Oh and blowing snow into the street


Just realized I forgot to include the pic.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2110274 said:


> I'm at 36K on a 15.


Mines a 15 also. Buddy has 140k on his


----------



## wenzelosllc

NorthernProServ;2110240 said:


> "How much for a driveway"
> 
> I say 60 bucks I'm 5 mins away.
> 
> "Your crazy, it will only take you 4 mins."
> 
> CAFE you then !


I would respond with "and how long will it take you?"


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2110279 said:


> 3-6 sunday/monday?


Stfu!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## albhb3

Bill1090;2110265 said:


> It's at the dealer. There was no way I could've drove it the 35 miles home. It would hardly move from a stop without starting in neutral and dropping it into 1st.
> 
> Edit: wait now that I think about it I smelled something burning last night and thought the truck was on fire but chalked it up to slush melting on the exhaust. Maybe there was something burning up?


sounds expensive ouch


----------



## albhb3

still watching making a murderer some of these cops look like there about to poop themselves


----------



## qualitycut

Just hammered


----------



## Camden

albhb3;2110290 said:


> still watching making a murderer some of these cops look like there about to poop themselves


I'm through 7 episodes. Some have said that they're leaving out a lot of information but from what's shown there is no doubt in my mind that he's innocent. Detective Lenk set him up 100%. Has that guy been subjected to a lie detector test? Has Avery? Let's see those results!


----------



## Camden

wenzelosllc;2110281 said:


> Just realized I forgot to include the pic.


Unbelievable!


----------



## TKLAWN

Looks like I got ps golden shovel 11inches...

That dang Kayla was a real *****!


----------



## qualitycut

Cafe. Forgot i have broom ball at 6


----------



## Ranger620

Greenery;2110167 said:


> Ha I spotted ranger putzing along down the road for the first time.


When and where? I'm headed back to Rockford now to do a driveway


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;2110317 said:


> Looks like I got ps golden shovel 11inches...
> 
> That dang Kayla was a real *****!


WHOA WHOA WHOA. Not sure if 11" takes the cake. Pretty sure my Bloomington stuff and Richfield was at 12"+. MNlefty would confirm. Two NWS reports for Bloomington have 13.5" and 12.5".

Oh and before I forget, Ryde and I nailed this storm. I told you guys this thing was 75 mile north.


----------



## Polarismalibu

We have a full night tonight hopefully that is enough. Trying to scramble more shovelers it's bad, 

Back to nap I go


----------



## Ranger620

I've done more driveways today than I have in the last 2 years.


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;2110329 said:


> WHOA WHOA WHOA. Not sure if 11" takes the cake. Pretty sure my Bloomington stuff and Richfield was at 12"+. MNlefty would confirm. Two NWS reports for Bloomington have 13.5" and 12.5".
> 
> Oh and before I forget, Ryde and I nailed this storm. I told you guys this thing was 75 mile north.


This we easily had 12 here


----------



## qualitycut

Got 4 more drives5 to discuss alll vacant do them tomorrow after a goos night sleep. My list os most of my per time stuff. 2 runs on all


----------



## Bill1090

I only had 9.5".


----------



## albhb3

Camden;2110312 said:


> I'm through 7 episodes. Some have said that they're leaving out a lot of information but from what's shown there is no doubt in my mind that he's innocent. Detective Lenk set him up 100%. Has that guy been subjected to a lie detector test? Has Avery? Let's see those results!


I'm at the verdict on episode 8 who the heck has the fbi just make up a test in basically minutes (in govt timeline terms). This whole thing wreaks of foul play on the polices part


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;2110337 said:


> This we easily had 12 here


Yea that was crazy


----------



## Green Grass

I am all done!


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;2110329 said:


> WHOA WHOA WHOA. Not sure if 11" takes the cake. Pretty sure my Bloomington stuff and Richfield was at 12"+. MNlefty would confirm. Two NWS reports for Bloomington have 13.5" and 12.5".
> 
> Oh and before I forget, Ryde and I nailed this storm. I told you guys this thing was 75 mile north.


We were around 12 in excelsior. I believe 13 shakopee/ Bloomington.
Lots of calls. Most due to timing and drifting. A few cafe ups. A sub that caused me half the headaches today.
Does anyone plow around mound with a skid loader and looking for more work? Also golden valley skid or truck and has sidewalks.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;2110329 said:


> WHOA WHOA WHOA. Not sure if 11" takes the cake. Pretty sure my Bloomington stuff and Richfield was at 12"+. MNlefty would confirm. Two NWS reports for Bloomington have 13.5" and 12.5".
> 
> Oh and before I forget, Ryde and I nailed this storm. I told you guys this thing was 75 mile north.


Ok,
landing in between the gfs and nam
plus an all nighter


----------



## Polarismalibu

Haven't bought a blower in a while what's the good one to get now a days


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2110358 said:


> Haven't bought a blower in a while what's the good one to get now a days


Toro 721...…


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;2110356 said:


> Ok,
> landing in between the gfs and nam
> plus an all nighter


Hahaha. I was waiting for you to chime in. I never argued with the all nighter. Every model showed it going all night! No surprise there. I still don't get in the inbetweener part. For me it exceeded both and you started saying that when the nam was down quite a bit.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got an hour nap (sort of) between texts messages. I'm headed back out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sweet. 5" of snow, midnight to 6 am Monday morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh, and I have an inch of snow on the hourly for tomorrow.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2110285 said:


> Stfu!!!!!!!!!!


This!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Supposedly biggest snow since 2012


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;2110358 said:


> Haven't bought a blower in a while what's the good one to get now a days


Toro.................


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2110371 said:


> This!!!!!!!!!


I have 1 plow thats cafed up that needs to go to stonebrook before it snows again


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2110367 said:


> Sweet. 5" of snow, midnight to 6 am Monday morning.


Look ar your color map its about half of 2 counties in mn.


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;2110358 said:


> Haven't bought a blower in a while what's the good one to get now a days





LwnmwrMan22;2110363 said:


> Toro 721...…


721....COMMERCIAL model.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;2110365 said:


> Hahaha. I was waiting for you to chime in. I never argued with the all nighter. Every model showed it going all night! No surprise there. I still don't get in the inbetweener part. For me it exceeded both and you started saying that when the nam was down quite a bit.


It was a large spread in between yes
GFS stayed consistant North even moved further north
My poi was the cities. Not further south.... or where the gfs was going. It could have went either way
You have to look at axis points. For the next issue
Wednesday

Colder. Mostly cloudy with a 20 percent chance of snow in the morning...then .....models were not on board here

models showed the low a lot further east
Only way to have all night precipitation was les or move closer


----------



## qualitycut

So talked to a guy at stonebrook and he thinks one of the valves is only opening half way. Now to decide bring it in or tet it myself. Also my western needs to go in. Unless i feel like looking at it but it is under warranty


----------



## Camden

Is it really fair to say that the storm shifted north? The intensity might have but not the storm itself because I barely got enough to plow. Had the whole thing moved north I would've seen a lot more IMO.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2110382 said:


> 721....COMMERCIAL model.


I can't see a difference but the price tag


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2110389 said:


> Is it really fair to say that the storm shifted north? The intensity might have but not the storm itself because I barely got enough to plow. Had the whole thing moved north I would've seen a lot more IMO.


Tomayto, tomahto. Since Des Moines only got 3", and was supposed to get 12"+, and we got 12"+, but were only supposed to get 3", I would say it went north.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2110391 said:


> I can't see a difference but the price tag


Handle for one. You want the curved handle.


----------



## unit28

http://www.wxonline.info/topics/snow_axis.html


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2110395 said:


> Handle for one. You want the curved handle.


Sold......,,


----------



## albhb3

unit28;2110396 said:


> http://www.wxonline.info/topics/snow_axis.html


good thing that's just leaving the east coast


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;2110392 said:


> Tomayto, tomahto. Since Des Moines only got 3", and was supposed to get 12"+, and we got 12"+, but were only supposed to get 3", I would say it went north.


elite lat/lon. mind right here


----------



## mnlefty

SSS Inc.;2110329 said:


> WHOA WHOA WHOA. Not sure if 11" takes the cake. Pretty sure my Bloomington stuff and Richfield was at 12"+. MNlefty would confirm. Two NWS reports for Bloomington have 13.5" and 12.5".
> 
> Oh and before I forget, Ryde and I nailed this storm. I told you guys this thing was 75 mile north.


Confirmed. Kinda made me miss being out there... not really, but maybe just a little.


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;2110329 said:


> WHOA WHOA WHOA. Not sure if 11" takes the cake. Pretty sure my Bloomington stuff and Richfield was at 12"+. MNlefty would confirm. Two NWS reports for Bloomington have 13.5" and 12.5".
> 
> Oh and before I forget, Ryde and I nailed this storm. I told you guys this thing was 75 mile north.


My bad, but what's an inch when we're talking a foot(of snow ).


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2110392 said:


> Tomayto, tomahto. Since Des Moines only got 3", and was supposed to get 12"+, and we got 12"+, but were only supposed to get 3", I would say it went north.


We'll have to agree to disagree because no sites to the north received snow where none was predicted. The storm track didn't change, just the intensity.


----------



## Polarismalibu

mnlefty;2110414 said:


> Confirmed. Kinda made me miss being out there... not really, but maybe just a little.


Don't even lie to yourself like that


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;2110391 said:


> I can't see a difference but the price tag


Thicker wear bar and paddles. And I *think* a better warranty.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2109790 said:


> Wonder where doughboy is


Thanks for the thought...just catching up now.
Wife was stuck in the driveway entrance for 3 hrs she said.
I was up at the Beargrease Sled Dog Race. Remember. 
No cell service. Wifi in the room but I was too tired last night to even look at all the fun you guys were having.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;2110418 said:


> We'll have to agree to disagree because no sites to the north received snow where none was predicted. The storm track didn't change, just the intensity.


Two days ago did anyone even show snow up by you? At that point weather people were thinking this would barely clip the metro. Even Novak up until it started snowing had you outside the 1-3" area on his map.

And as Unit keeps pointing two the axis set up practically on top of my house which gave us big numbers. Pretty sure that was suppose to happen well SE of the metro.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Holy cafe I'm getting tired.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Decided to call a guy in......


----------



## Polarismalibu

3 acres of this building was like this.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2110433 said:


> Holy cafe I'm getting tired.


I hear ya. I forgot to pick up my kids from school today. Whoops. Got a call and had to race over there.

Now I'm having a beer which is making it worse.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;2110436 said:


> I hear ya. I forgot to pick up my kids from school today. Whoops. Got a call and had to race over there.
> 
> Now I'm having a beer which is making it worse.


Sounds like you were on death row with the wife


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;2110431 said:


> Two days ago did anyone even show snow up by you? At that point weather people were thinking this would barely clip the metro. Even Novak up until it started snowing had you outside the 1-3" area on his map.
> 
> And as Unit keeps pointing two the axis set up practically on top of my house which gave us big numbers. Pretty sure that was suppose to happen well SE of the metro.


It was more east on the low axis but track was south moreso... was my initial thought

Then gave it the old wabble/ waffle shift


----------



## qualitycut

I feel like a dumb ass. That customer that had5 someone else plowing was his neighbor. I assumed he hired someone else and by the time it was morning and i was planning on calling i forgot


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2110435 said:


> 3 acres of this building was like this.


So like all places lol.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;2110441 said:


> Sounds like you were on death row with the wife


Yeah, not too happy. You would think that 16 hours of plowing and salting with a hockey practice just for good measure she would cut me some slack.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2110447 said:


> So like all places lol.


Pretty much, I'm officially on your side forever cafe snow


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;2110452 said:


> Yeah, not too happy. You would think that 16 hours of plowing and salting with a hockey practice just for good measure she would cut me some slack.


If only they would think like that


----------



## Green Grass

Invoices are ready to go out tomorrow while they still remember the storm.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2110372 said:


> Supposedly biggest snow since 2012


And I missed the whole thing......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If you didn't salt this morning, lots are icing over.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2110456 said:


> Invoices are ready to go out tomorrow while they still remember the storm.


For last month?


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2110453 said:


> Pretty much, I'm officially on your side forever cafe snow


I am done not sure I'll even go chase drifts. We stuck after them till the bitter end. Lots looked clean by this afternoon. Now will we get enough tonight for a salt run or can I go to bed. Not real tired though


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2110466 said:


> If you didn't salt this morning, lots are icing over.


Wait? You could see your lots? I havent seen a black parking lot yet today even salted ones


----------



## qualitycut

Early to broom ball sitting in my truck one guy from the other team got out of his car with ear muffs on. Should be a win


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;2110468 said:


> I am done not sure I'll even go chase drifts. We stuck after them till the bitter end. Lots looked clean by this afternoon. Now will we get enough tonight for a salt run or can I go to bed. Not real tired though


My lots I was hoping would finish melting off, are glare ice right now.

Worst part, the new spreader is sitting in the shed at home.

I'm too tired to go get it, then drive back down here.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2110466 said:


> If you didn't salt this morning, lots are icing over.


Most of mine had snow on the entire thing again. We are doing a full plow tonight basically.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2110469 said:


> Wait? You could see your lots? I havent seen a black parking lot yet today even salted ones


You need to come to the West Side! Ours are black!! And we're done!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2110468 said:


> I am done not sure I'll even go chase drifts. We stuck after them till the bitter end. Lots looked clean by this afternoon. Now will we get enough tonight for a salt run or can I go to bed. Not real tired though


There was no keeping up for us. Clear a foot of snow off and 14 minutes later 4" was on it again. We chose our battles kept the main drives/docks and doors open and saved the rest for tonight


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2110478 said:


> You need to come to the West Side! Ours are black!! And we're done!


I honestly didnt see one full black lot today.


----------



## snowman55

looking for guys tonite and tomorrow anyone want to work? $25/ hour I need shovelers and truck operators


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;2110482 said:


> looking for guys tonite and tomorrow anyone want to work? $25/ hour I need shovelers and truck operators


I'd send my guys over, but that's more than I pay. I want guys after tonight.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2110456 said:


> Invoices are ready to go out tomorrow while they still remember the storm.


Exactly....


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2110468 said:


> I am done not sure I'll even go chase drifts. We stuck after them till the bitter end. Lots looked clean by this afternoon. Now will we get enough tonight for a salt run or can I go to bed. Not real tired though


Oh by the way... Shout out to Ranger for stopping by to help for an hour... That back blade is sweet! (At least it looked like you were using it)


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2110469 said:


> Wait? You could see your lots? I havent seen a black parking lot yet today even salted ones


A lot of mine were getting there... if you could actually get ito scrapped up they were melting the rest of the way on their own...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;2110478 said:


> You need to come to the West Side! Ours are black!! And we're done!


Darn right! We're done two except a couple large office building that want us to clean them up. Third time. Funny thing is that they look pretty good and are 80% black. Other funny thing is...payuppayuppayup


----------



## snowman55

LwnmwrMan22;2110490 said:


> I'd send my guys over, but that's more than I pay. I want guys after tonight.


send them keep the change.


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;2110358 said:


> Haven't bought a blower in a while what's the good one to get now a days


Definitely not the toro 418 zr. Biggest piece of cafe there is.

2 maybe 3 years old and it's garbage.

The housing around the auger is cracked severely with multiple holes. And last night the engine went kerplunk.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2110490 said:


> I'd send my guys over, but that's more than I pay. I want guys after tonight.


Send them my way I'll pay cheaper lol Lots of work in Fridley to do tonight


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2110480 said:


> There was no keeping up for us. Clear a foot of snow off and 14 minutes later 4" was on it again. We chose our battles kept the main drives/docks and doors open and saved the rest for tonight


Despite falling behind right away from traffic we caught up. Debated sending guys home at 8 and start again at 1. Glad I didn't we just kept afrltwr it and we were done early. One plow broke I had to go get it back up and running tut cost us an hour or two but we still got it all done this morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;2110509 said:


> Despite falling behind right away from traffic we caught up. Debated sending guys home at 8 and start again at 1. Glad I didn't we just kept afrltwr it and we were done early. One plow broke I had to go get it back up and running tut cost us an hour or two but we still got it all done this morning.


My VXT didn't break.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Well... apparently I need to do a better job reporting my totals to NWS through Facebook... I only ended up with 9.5


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2110497 said:


> Oh by the way... Shout out to Ranger for stopping by to help for an hour... That back blade is sweet! (At least it looked like you were using it)


I would have been able to stay longer if that plow wouldn't have gone down. 
I tried calling you later. I got a call guy wanted his tiny driveway plowed and sidewalk shoveled in maple grove. Turns out it was city sidewalk on a corner. I didn't have a blower and your bil was 1 block away. I drive past him. Was gonna see if he had a blower. Had my guy go do it later. Got $100 for the job. Just putzing around friends and families places I made $500 in driveways between noon and 4


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2110513 said:


> My VXT didn't break.


Mine did lol. It really was my vxt too.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2110467 said:


> For last month?


I also included this storm.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snowman - check your pm

Nothing against you Polaris. Got a guy that lives in snowman's area.


----------



## Green Grass

snowman55;2110482 said:


> looking for guys tonite and tomorrow anyone want to work? $25/ hour I need shovelers and truck operators


What part of the city?


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2110513 said:


> My VXT didn't break.


I did get lucky though. All that broke was a return spring (had one in my truck) and it was a wire on the vxt just took a while to find it


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2110523 said:


> Snowman - check your pm
> 
> Nothing against you Polaris. Got a guy that lives in snowman's area.


I could go out if anyone really needs help (I'm to old and tired to shovel though). 
The couch is looking comfy too


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;2110527 said:


> I could go out if anyone really needs help (I'm to old and tired to shovel though).
> The couch is looking comfy too


I sat on the couch and there is no way I am getting back up


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;2110533 said:


> I sat on the couch and there is no way I am getting back up


That's what I'm worried about


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2110533 said:


> I sat on the couch and there is no way I am getting back up


Grabbing some KFC buffet with the family, texting the list to my driver and I'm going to bed, finally. I'm really really starting to drag. I can feel my face drooping.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2110538 said:


> Grabbing some KFC buffet with the family, texting the list to my driver and I'm going to bed, finally. I'm really really starting to drag. I can feel my face drooping.


I thought your face always looked like that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2110539 said:


> I thought your face always looked like that.


Wow.........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oops.... Forgot I have a residential to do.


----------



## Bill1090

Sound like I'll be back up and running sometime tomorrow. If you kids are still screwing around let me know, I like playing in the snow.


----------



## qualitycut

snowman55;2110482 said:


> looking for guys tonite and tomorrow anyone want to work? $25/ hour I need shovelers and truck operators


 Almost had me at shovel.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2110538 said:


> Grabbing some KFC buffet with the family, texting the list to my driver and I'm going to bed, finally. I'm really really starting to drag. I can feel my face drooping.


Probably getting fat from all that KFC you been eating


----------



## qualitycut

Hakf hour of sleep since 6am yesterday. Just got my 7th wind after broom ball. Headed to oliw a few drives now so i can get my plow into stonebrook tomorrow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2110572 said:


> Hakf hour of sleep since 6am yesterday. Just got my 7th wind after broom ball. Headed to oliw a few drives now so i can get my plow into stonebrook tomorrow


Same amount of sleep I've had, but I can type better.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2110572 said:


> Hakf hour of sleep since 6am yesterday. Just got my 7th wind after broom ball. Headed to oliw a few drives now so i can get my plow into stonebrook tomorrow


Almost the same but got 2 hours of sleep here this morning.

So.....anybody look at the hourly??? Is it really going to snow tonight? Sitting at .9" :/


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2110578 said:


> Same amount of sleep I've had, but I can type better.


I at least had 2 hours.


----------



## Green Grass

NorthernProServ;2110583 said:


> Almost the same but got 2 hours of sleep here this morning.
> 
> So.....anybody look at the hourly??? Is it really going to snow tonight? Sitting at .9" :/


Wait what?! I saw the chance for during the day tomorrow


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2110583 said:


> Almost the same but got 2 hours of sleep here this morning.
> 
> So.....anybody look at the hourly??? Is it really going to snow tonight? Sitting at .9" :/


You know what sucks, if we get a inch everyone is going to say, oh there was a little snow from before.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

someone has been stealing my mail from my box. got a whole bunch of calls from creditors on past due payments. what a mess


----------



## jimslawnsnow

bought a toro 518 4 cycle yesterday. what a powerfull light machine


----------



## jimslawnsnow

hooked up a security system today. well the wife did as I was playing in the snow.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Green Grass;2110585 said:


> Wait what?! I saw the chance for during the day tomorrow


Thats what I said.... Looks to be mainly around 9 am


----------



## albhb3

jimslawnsnow;2110591 said:


> someone has been stealing my mail from my box. got a whole bunch of calls from creditors on past due payments. what a mess


nice and I feel for ya


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;2110481 said:


> I honestly didnt see one full black lot today.


We have alot of ours that are. Still going out tonight to go through all sites again.



NorthernProServ;2110597 said:


> Thats what I said.... Looks to be mainly around 9 am


As long as it's after 7-8AM I am good with it.


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;2110591 said:


> someone has been stealing my mail from my box. got a whole bunch of calls from creditors on past due payments. what a mess


Time for a PO Box.

Edit: Or get a locking mailbox http://www.homedepot.com/p/Architec...lumn-Mount-Locking-Mailbox-6200B-11/203146465


----------



## SSS Inc.

I knew it. My service area inside the circle. And yet the Airport is less than 9". Doh kay.

Am I complaining.....Heck no. payuppayuppayuppayuppayup


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;2110591 said:


> someone has been stealing my mail from my box. got a whole bunch of calls from creditors on past due payments. what a mess


Silly question but do you not have a rough idea of when your bills are due to notice that you haven't paid them?


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2110628 said:


> I knew it. My service area inside the circle. And yet the Airport is less than 9". Doh kay.
> 
> Am I complaining.....Heck no. payuppayuppayuppayuppayup


9.4" at the Airport. Very close your VRAC.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well no one around me had a blower. Half the shovelers won't answer. Should be done be Saturday at this rate


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;2110637 said:


> 9.4" at the Airport. Very close your VRAC.


This is true. I should embrace their total but its hard when I plow 6 acres about 500' from their fence.


----------



## ryde307

Polarismalibu;2110639 said:


> Well no one around me had a blower. Half the shovelers won't answer. Should be done be Saturday at this rate


If your near Hopkins I have 1 or 2 you can borrow.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2110640 said:


> This is true. I should embrace their total but its hard when I plow 6 acres about 500' from their fence.


Maybe you should get them hockey pucks so they can measure better.


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;2110640 said:


> This is true. I should embrace their total but its hard when I plow 6 acres about 500' from their fence.


I always wonder how the airport measures snow. It never seems to be close to what we have.

I'm happy with what we got. We had some issues but with 13 inches it's expected. Get through tonight hopefully get an inch tomorrow and another Friday. Add to the haul list and haul Sat. Get a couple inches Sunday hopefully that's enough to get a couple others to haul and this could turn out to be a decent winter all in 1 week. payup


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2110606 said:


> We have alot of ours that are. Still going out tonight to go through all sites again.
> 
> As long as it's after 7-8AM I am good with it.


I think your stuff is a little different then most as far as what they want and will spend


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2110611 said:


> Time for a PO Box.
> 
> Edit: Or get a locking mailbox http://www.homedepot.com/p/Architec...lumn-Mount-Locking-Mailbox-6200B-11/203146465


Yea but you still get credit card junk mail at home for personal crap


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;2110642 said:


> Maybe you should get them hockey pucks so they can measure better.


Speaking of pucks not only did a squirrel knock over my stack of five but my neighbor lost about 25 of my pucks in the snow last night. He came back over tonight and I think I scared him a bit when I told him he better find them, I have three little kids that want to use them before the rink melts. A few beers and sleep deprived and I'm sure I looked crazy.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2110583 said:


> Almost the same but got 2 hours of sleep here this morning.
> 
> So.....anybody look at the hourly??? Is it really going to snow tonight? Sitting at .9" :/


No, tomorrow morning Thumbs Up


----------



## Drakeslayer

ryde307;2110643 said:


> I always wonder how the airport measures snow. It never seems to be close to what we have.
> 
> I'm happy with what we got. We had some issues but with 13 inches it's expected. Get through tonight hopefully get an inch tomorrow and another Friday. Add to the haul list and haul Sat. Get a couple inches Sunday hopefully that's enough to get a couple others to haul and this could turn out to be a decent winter all in 1 week. payup


Let's do this!!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2110628 said:


> I knew it. My service area inside the circle. And yet the Airport is less than 9". Doh kay.
> 
> Am I complaining.....Heck no. payuppayuppayuppayuppayup


Seriously, only 9.5... 10 was worth a lot of money... I should have reported my totals to NWS on Facebook... :realmad:


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2110648 said:


> Speaking of pucks not only did a squirrel knock over my stack of five but my neighbor lost about 25 of my pucks in the snow last night. He came back over tonight and I think I scared him a bit when I told him he better find them, I have three little kids that want to use them before the rink melts. A few beers and sleep deprived and I'm sure I looked crazy.


Now you will be on the news for threathing a little kid


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;2110643 said:


> I'm happy with what we got. We had some issues but with 13 inches it's expected. Get through tonight hopefully get an inch tomorrow and another Friday. Add to the haul list and haul Sat. Get a couple inches Sunday hopefully that's enough to get a couple others to haul and this could turn out to be a decent winter all in 1 week. payup


That's all it takes. This will be worth about three normal storms for us then all the hauling after that. This could easily turn into a good winter.

**If history is accurate ods of getting a 12" storm from here on out are pretty slim.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2110654 said:


> Seriously, only 9.5... 10 was worth a lot of money... I should have reported my totals to NWS on Facebook... :realmad:


You have to use the airport for your stuff?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;2110656 said:


> Now you will be on the news for threathing a little kid


He's 15.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2110631 said:


> Silly question but do you not have a rough idea of when your bills are due to notice that you haven't paid them?


Better question.......people still physically pay bills and don't just autopay everything???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snow is on the radar at Bismarck. Looks like 1/2".


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2110663 said:


> Better question.......people still physically pay bills and don't just autopay everything???


Some places believe it or not do not offer on line pay


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I just ran out and moved the 550. Came in and took my hat and shoes off. I was sitting here reading comments and it felt like my hat was still on. Yes I checked. I need some sleep


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2110654 said:


> Seriously, only 9.5... 10 was worth a lot of money... I should have reported my totals to NWS on Facebook... :realmad:


You go off the airport?


----------



## qualitycut

Either im really tired and seeing things or its flurries out


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2110681 said:


> Either im really tired and seeing things or its flurries out


Those are stars. It's clear out. Go to sleep.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;2110673 said:


> Some places believe it or not do not offer on line pay


^^This. I don't think we have a single supplier that offers online payments.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2110683 said:


> Those are stars. It's clear out. Go to sleep.


I think the flakes are ingrained in my eyes


----------



## qualitycut

Sss, i will have to look but i might have a bucket full of pucks at my parents. I i do you can have them


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2110686 said:


> Sss, i will have to look but i might have a bucket full of pucks at my parents. I i do you can have them


If you don't want them I would love them. Keep the neighborhood kids happy. Thumbs Up


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2110671 said:


> Snow is on the radar at Bismarck. Looks like 1/2".


That's got to be at least 8 hours a way ya think??


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;2110684 said:


> ^^This. I don't think we have a single supplier that offers online payments.


We use bill pay or credit cards whenever possible. Wr like to rack up points.

Also cb like others do you have to use airport totals? Should be easy to say 10. Golden valley had 13".


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2110688 said:


> If you don't want them I would love them. Keep the neighborhood kids happy. Thumbs Up


I will look she might have tossed them like all of my awesome AAA jerseys from when I was little. We had a awesome jr Northstars jersey


----------



## ryde307

Not a good start to the night our salt skid lost hydro power. A hose that goes into the main pump somehow broke out of the casting. Only thing I can find is a reman pump for $1300.
That's why you don't beat on older equipment.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2110661 said:


> You have to use the airport for your stuff?


No, Maple Grove is on your map at 9.5... they use NWS... The observed numbers for Maple Grove I can find a couple at 9.5 and one at 8.5


----------



## Drakeslayer

I've been updated to 1-2" for tomorrow mainly before noon


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;2110689 said:


> That's got to be at least 8 hours a way ya think??


Hopefully 12


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2110694 said:


> I've been updated to 1-2" for tomorrow mainly before noon


Same. 

I gotta get some sleep.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I don't want anyone to get worked up here BUT........I'm eating FRESH girl scout cookies. 50 boxes sitting in my house right now.


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;2110673 said:


> Some places believe it or not do not offer on line pay


I use bill pay for everything so it will tell me the last time I paid it and I have it set up to remind me to make a payment every 30 days.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2110700 said:


> I don't want anyone to get worked up here BUT........I'm eating FRESH girl scout cookies. 50 boxes sitting in my house right now.


That's illegal!!!! Are they on sale yet?


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2110698 said:


> Same.
> 
> I gotta get some sleep.


Ya here to. I'm less than an inch with 1.8" on the hourly from 5 am to noon.


----------



## qualitycut

K im not crazy, it was snow pff the plow whew


----------



## qualitycut

All models are under 1 inch


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2110716 said:


> All models are under 1 inch


Perfect! Plow, shovel, salt sidewalks and lot salting$$$$.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2110716 said:


> All models are under 1 inch


Even the hi res models?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My schools were black, and have so much salt in them, that as long at it's an inch over 2-3-4 hours, it should just melt off there.


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;2110716 said:


> All models are under 1 inch


How did that work out last night?
Always bet the over


----------



## Ranger620

ryde307;2110723 said:


> How did that work out last night?
> Always bet the over


I thought it was always bet on black


----------



## ryde307

Drakeslayer;2110719 said:


> Perfect! Plow, shovel, salt sidewalks and lot salting$$$$.


This guy knows what's up. I'm sure sss agrees and I think cb is still onboard.


----------



## CityGuy

Greenery;2110279 said:


> 3-6 sunday/monday?


Sounds good. No wind please


----------



## Ranger620

ryde307;2110725 said:


> This guy knows what's up. I'm sure sss agrees and I think cb is still onboard.


I'm on aboard with less than an Inch. Salt run


----------



## ryde307

Ranger620;2110724 said:


> I thought it was always bet on black


That's for the big butt girls.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2110351 said:


> I am all done!


Until I went by your house.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2110723 said:


> How did that work out last night?
> Always bet the over


I was betting with my heart yesterday. I didn't want 9 models were up im the 8 plus range they were not to far off if i remember correctly

And about half of sss vrac, been working


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;2110706 said:


> That's illegal!!!! Are they on sale yet?


No they are not on sale. My daughter didn't want me to open a box so I waited until she fell asleep. Now I'm feeling guilty because I just about crushed a box of TagAlongs.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2110725 said:


> This guy knows what's up. I'm sure sss agrees and I think cb is still onboard.


Im on board for 1 inch snows also. All per time.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2110740 said:


> Im on board for 1 inch snows also. All per time.


Make that 1.5" then I can do everything.


----------



## ryde307

Quality I'm looking for your truck at Rick's.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2110741 said:


> Make that 1.5" then I can do everything.


Well we all know when there is 1 here there is 1.5 there. #creekeffect


----------



## ryde307

Some of the operations downtown here in mpls look like a nightmare. Talk about difficult and allot of headaches.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2110746 said:


> Quality I'm looking for your truck at Rick's.


Lol im in bed, that does sound like a good idea though. Beer doesn't sound good for some reason but boobs do


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2110591 said:


> someone has been stealing my mail from my box. got a whole bunch of calls from creditors on past due payments. what a mess


Didn't you say something about an ex or something stalking your wife awhile back?


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;2110751 said:


> Didn't you say something about an ex or something stalking your wife awhile back?


Now that is a good take. You're either on something or on to something.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Meteo is sitting right at about 1.5" at 19:1. And no that **** won't be compacting.


----------



## qualitycut

RAP, NAM and NAM 4k are all identical on the meteo


Edit hit refresh and are a tad different


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2110754 said:


> Meteo is sitting right at about 1.5" at 19:1. And no that **** won't be compacting.


Timing looking like mid morning still?


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;2110753 said:


> Now that is a good take. You're either on something or on to something.


Just caffine.....

And lack of sleep


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2110755 said:


> RAP, NAM and NAM 4k are all identical on the meteo
> 
> Edit hit refresh and are a tad different


I was just going to reply hit refresh. :waving:


----------



## qualitycut

Now why if you change the ratios the models are different from eachother?


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;2110757 said:


> Just caffine.....
> 
> And lack of sleep


I think it's a good lead though.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2110759 said:


> I was just going to reply hit refresh. :waving:


And inwas still on 12:1 they are all identical at 12:1 still


----------



## Camden

CityGuy;2110751 said:


> Didn't you say something about an ex or something stalking your wife awhile back?


Whoa! There's a curve ball. Ex-girlfriends can be nuts. Heck, even current ones can be! I wouldn't dismiss this Jimbo.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2110763 said:


> Whoa! There's a curve ball. Ex-girlfriends can be nuts. Heck, even current ones can be! I wouldn't dismiss this Jimbo.


It was jims wifes ex boyfriend I think


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;2110761 said:


> I think it's a good lead though.


No too up on it but that would be a federal offense and prison time? If convicted


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2110754 said:


> Meteo is sitting right at about 1.5" at 19:1. And no that **** won't be compacting.


Heck, my forecast changed to 1-3


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2110768 said:


> Heck, my forecast changed to 1-3


Same in last 10 minutes or so. Was less than 1.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2110768 said:


> Heck, my forecast changed to 1-3


Caution....They are getting a little too confident. 1.5" of Super Fluff ® is possible. Not sure about 3" though unless it's realllllllllly fluffy.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Glad fords have lock out hubs


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;2110776 said:


> Glad fords have lock out hubs


Vacuum leak is bound to happen sooner then later.


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2110768 said:


> Heck, my forecast changed to 1-3


Well wtf....time for bed!


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2110591 said:


> someone has been stealing my mail from my box. got a whole bunch of calls from creditors on past due payments. what a mess


Is that where my check went too??? :waving:
Still haven't seen it.


----------



## banonea

Not even going to try to catch up on the posts, what did I miss. is there any word on the next storm to hit Rochester?

Just finished round 2 of clean ups. Round 3 starts tomorrow at 10 am. and then another at 5pm tomorrow.

Brother is good, only thing wee can think happened is kinda like when you stand up to fast and get dizzy, that's what happened. maybe coughing hard or hitting a snow pile to hard, he doesn't remember, complete black out at 30mph going down the road, woke up in a snow bank. Truck is good, and he is good and that's all that matters.....

gotten 8 hours of sleep since Monday, time to sleep for a few more.


----------



## banonea

NorthernProServ;2110785 said:


> Vacuum leak is bound to happen sooner then later.


same thing with my truck this year when it got cold, warmed up and all is good. when I took it in the dealer said there was a issue and fix. new axle seals and a new computer, cost about $2000.00.......AND it done effect all trucks but when they com in with the issue, they tell them to do this.


----------



## unit28

On my way to mercy

Following 1


----------



## Greenery

Light dusting


----------



## Greenery

Anyone have any idea why I would suddenly be blowing a antifreeze out of the overflow cap on a bobcat ? Temp Guage reads normal.


----------



## +plowguy

Greenery;2110811 said:


> Anyone have any idea why I would suddenly be blowing a antifreeze out of the overflow cap on a bobcat ? Temp Guage reads normal.


Thermostat stuck. Your gauge may not be able to get the right read if you are low or out of coolant.


----------



## Green Grass

Greenery;2110811 said:


> Anyone have any idea why I would suddenly be blowing a antifreeze out of the overflow cap on a bobcat ? Temp Guage reads normal.


Cracked head or head gasket


----------



## +plowguy

Green Grass;2110837 said:


> Cracked head or head gasket


That would be the other thought. Pressure back feeding from head into cooling system and pushing coolant out at cap.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2110749 said:


> Some of the operations downtown here in mpls look like a nightmare. Talk about difficult and allot of headaches.


Best thing I ever did was get rid of my lots on Washington Ave. At least for how I'm set up.

Had I been able to secure some more in the general area stage a tractor or skid down there, then yeah, there's some serious money to be made down there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2110770 said:


> Caution....They are getting a little too confident. 1.5" of Super Fluff ® is possible. Not sure about 3" though unless it's realllllllllly fluffy.


Once it gets over 1.6" on the hourly, the 1-2 changes to 1-3".


----------



## qualitycut

And now at less than half


----------



## Camden

Sidewalk run completed and now it's snowing again. Figures. If this keeps up we'll be able to plow parking lots.


----------



## Green Grass

Snowing.......


----------



## Greenery

Green Grass;2110837 said:


> Cracked head or head gasket


That's what I'm thinking. It was blowing heavy white smoke also. Cafe......


----------



## Camden

Greenery;2110860 said:


> That's what I'm thinking. It was blowing heavy white smoke also. Cafe......


The white smoke is a dead give away. It's definitely a head gasket.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;2110704 said:


> I use bill pay for everything so it will tell me the last time I paid it and I have it set up to remind me to make a payment every 30 days.


Here's the problem. If you didn't pay online like the olden days. You mail a check, I come along and steal it, and you go on thinking it's paid, but it's not. Then you're late and they start calling you. I pay most of the big stuff online when it's an option. As I said earlier, on some it's just not an option


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2110751 said:


> Didn't you say something about an ex or something stalking your wife awhile back?


Yes I did..........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2110764 said:


> It was jims wifes ex boyfriend I think


That is correct


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2110787 said:


> Is that where my check went too??? :waving:
> Still haven't seen it.


Yes. You were part of this whole deal figuring it out. Got a call from the bank stating that they had someone trying to cash what I believe are 2 checks to you. They said it was different dates with the same amount, so by process of elimination its you. I was gonna text you and tell you what I found out late yesterday, but I was to tired to think. The one who tried to cash them, ripped them from the branch managers hand and ran out. Next ones go to the post office drop box. Jesus this is a mess


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I'm still tired as hell and stiff


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2110874 said:


> Yes. You were part of this whole deal figuring it out. Got a call from the bank stating that they had someone trying to cash what I believe are 2 checks to you. They said it was different dates with the same amount, so by process of elimination its you. I was gonna text you and tell you what I found out late yesterday, but I was to tired to think. The one who tried to cash them, ripped them from the branch managers hand and ran out. Next ones go to the post office drop box. Jesus this is a mess


Well at least we know what is going on now.... I hope they get him b4 you do.


----------



## Doughboy12

Is it too cold for plain salt???


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2110874 said:


> Yes. You were part of this whole deal figuring it out. Got a call from the bank stating that they had someone trying to cash what I believe are 2 checks to you. They said it was different dates with the same amount, so by process of elimination its you. I was gonna text you and tell you what I found out late yesterday, but I was to tired to think. The one who tried to cash them, ripped them from the branch managers hand and ran out. Next ones go to the post office drop box. Jesus this is a mess


Yea all my outgoing mail goes to the post office


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2110884 said:


> Is it too cold for plain salt???


Fir it to work by just throwing it on a driveway yes snows lost all its moisture now
Sun will help


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;2110883 said:


> Well at least we know what is going on now.... I hope they get him b4 you do.


Or Banno..


----------



## qualitycut

Sure go to bring the plow in and works fine now


----------



## Bill1090

Chilly out....


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2110888 said:


> Sure go to bring the plow in and works fine now


Sure is sounding like a loose wire...or sporadically sticking valve...or debris in the oil. Or, or, or.....


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;2110889 said:


> Chilly out....


12*
Must be 2 up at Lwnmwrman's place.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2110868 said:


> Here's the problem. If you didn't pay online like the olden days. You mail a check, I come along and steal it, and you go on thinking it's paid, but it's not. Then you're late and they start calling you. I pay most of the big stuff online when it's an option. As I said earlier, on some it's just not an option


But that's why Bill Pay is great, put in the name of the company, their address, it sends a paper check... I do almost everything through Bill Pay now


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2110891 said:


> Sure is sounding like a loose wire...or sporadically sticking valve...or debris in the oil. Or, or, or.....


Its a vaulve


----------



## CityGuy

Is there a way to save a video from Facebook and then repost a link here?


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;2110895 said:


> Is there a way to save a video from Facebook and then repost a link here?


There should be a copy link button on the post. In the top right corner of the post or video.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2110894 said:


> Its a vaulve


Is this on the new plow? I wasn't sure. 
When I went to put mine away last spring the right wing was twice as slow as the left and I thought I was going to have to take it in when I dug it back out. Was fine this year when I hooked it back up. Last night it was slow again...not by much but enough that you had to wait for it to catch up. Is that a valve sticking too?


----------



## Doughboy12

Lwnmwrman is going to get to use "along and north of...." With today's action. 
St. Cloud and down.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2110895 said:


> Is there a way to save a video from Facebook and then repost a link here?


Yes there is a arrow on top. Drop down and you can save it


----------



## qualitycut

I think thats the first time i have seen a bible in a waiting lounge.


----------



## CityGuy

See if this works. I'm running point.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10201222303356583


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2110907 said:


> I think thats the first time i have seen a bible in a waiting lounge.


Maybe they are trying to tell you something?


----------



## qualitycut

Looks like along and north of 494


----------



## qualitycut

I might get a job here they feed you lunch everyday.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2110913 said:


> Maybe they are trying to tell you something?


Ya know. Your probably right.


----------



## SSS Inc.

So far super tiny flakes and not many.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I just saw a v plow on a front loader. That a first for me. I thought it was a pusher at first


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2110907 said:


> I think thats the first time i have seen a bible in a waiting lounge.


I'm still trying to figure why they still have them hotel rooms


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;2110922 said:


> So far super tiny flakes and not many.


Sun is out here. I have a urology appointment. Yay me


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2110907 said:


> I think thats the first time i have seen a bible in a waiting lounge.


You must be at StoneBrooke.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2110924 said:


> I just saw a v plow on a front loader. That a first for me. I thought it was a pusher at first


We still have a few at the shop. Guys say they haven't used them in years. Most times it's just faster with a bucket.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2110933 said:


> We still have a few at the shop. Guys say they haven't used them in years. Most times it's just faster with a bucket.


I'm guessing they pushing drifts with it. Not sure if it was county or private contractor. The township roads are hired out


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Solid dusting teeny tiny flaked


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Tiny flakes here so far. Black is staying black, white is going to stay white.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2110929 said:


> You must be at StoneBrooke.


Yea and my plows there so i dont need snow today


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2110940 said:


> Yea and my plows there so i dont need snow today


I'm heading to North Branch to fill the trucks, I'll be in the biggest been blob on the radar. Shoulders are turning white, but the sun is still visible too.

I see NWS says "up to an inch" is possible. Between 8 and 10.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

4" in Albany, 2.6" in Avon. "Along and north of 94".


----------



## CityGuy

Going to be a long day just got called in to cover a route in French lake


----------



## CityGuy

It's still snowing very lightly out here


----------



## qualitycut

Well had chik filet for breakfast i dont need to go to church for another 10 years 


And about 400 at stonebrook


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We will be plowing.

It's adding up quick under the greens.


----------



## CityGuy

The roads are getting worse the further west I go 4 snow cover on top of ice


----------



## IDST

Anyone need some skid snow blowing done?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The blob is over 35 right now. It's as heavy as if was Tuesday. At least it shouldn't last long. Although the greens look the line up in a west/east line.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The seahorse is swimming across MN.


----------



## CityGuy

Definitely got slick out here with this little dusting of snow


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2110962 said:


> The seahorse is swimming across MN.


At least it heavier north


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Snow dust falling sun has been trying to come out still just a dusting


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Big flakes. 20:1 flakes here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2110973 said:


> Big flakes. 20:1 flakes here.


----------



## unit28

Bullseye------------》@Q


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2110976 said:


> Bullseye------------》@Q


Doh k......


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Full on snowing now, coming down pretty good


----------



## Doughboy12

I have to run up to Plymouth. Anyone need anything? :waving:


----------



## unit28

Wait for it........


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2110974 said:


>


"Don't try to walk too far in a blizzard"
"Especially in Minnipalace/St. Paul area"


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2055470 said:


>


1000 pages ago.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Smaller flakes now. Sitting at a heavy 1/2" currently.

Damage has been done though. No lots melting off now, just turning to hardpack.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2110998 said:


> Smaller flakes now. Sitting at a heavy 1/2" currently.
> 
> Damage has been done though. No lots melting off now, just turning to hardpack.


Check that. 3/4" at the gas station that was black this morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like the NW guys should get some good flakes in a minute.


----------



## Doughboy12

"A band of light snow will move through eastern and southern Minnesota, including the Twin Cities metro, into west central Wisconsin through 1 PM Thursday. Snowfall amounts will average around 1 inch or less, with locally higher amounts possible. The visibility may drop as low as 3/4 of a mile as the snow band moves through. We would really appreciate any snowfall reports you can share with us."

Calling Lwnmwrman... Get on the FB and update the numbers.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

They covered themselves with "average".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We will easily be hitting everything today. Back to moderate snow.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2111014 said:


> They covered themselves with "average".


Read the last sentence.....:waving:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Where's NorthPro with "cafe this!!!"???


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2111018 said:


> Where's NorthPro with "cafe this!!!"???


Quality must be running around trying to find a plow to borrow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polaris must still be shoveling.


----------



## Doughboy12

My home earlier this week. 

Tuesday morning sunrise....looking west though.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2110841 said:


> Best thing I ever did was get rid of my lots on Washington Ave. At least for how I'm set up.
> 
> Had I been able to secure some more in the general area stage a tractor or skid down there, then yeah, there's some serious money to be made down there.


We still do a fair amount down there. The ones that service all the large tower sites in the middle of downtown looks like a pain. Lot's of skids and dump trucks last night.



Doughboy12;2110884 said:


> Is it too cold for plain salt???


No



cbservicesllc;2110893 said:


> But that's why Bill Pay is great, put in the name of the company, their address, it sends a paper check... I do almost everything through Bill Pay now


This



Doughboy12;2110988 said:


> I have to run up to Plymouth. Anyone need anything? :waving:


Lunch



Doughboy12;2110996 said:


> 1000 pages ago.....


In another 1000 should have a similar picture.



LwnmwrMan22;2111021 said:


> Polaris must still be shoveling.


I told him I had snow blowers he could borrow.



Doughboy12;2111025 said:


> My home earlier this week.
> 
> Tuesday morning sunrise....looking west though.


That looks like fun.


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;2111025 said:


> My home earlier this week.
> 
> Tuesday morning sunrise....looking west though.


That actually looks like it would have been kinda fun for a weekend.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1"........ Second set of green just getting here.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2111020 said:


> Quality must be running around trying to find a plow to borrow.


Nope sitting in my skid cleaning up for a buddy


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2111018 said:


> Where's NorthPro with "cafe this!!!"???


Heading out to pick up a Another pallet. Snowing decent.

Not to 1" yet it, appears so anyways...and I hope not.

More snow Friday night and Sunday, my up north trip from this Friday to Tuesday is slowy disappearing.

Cafe this !


----------



## qualitycut

Sun flurries here


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hardly a flake in shakopee. On a good note I fixed our first breakdown of the season! A five dollar pin on a blizzard.


----------



## qualitycut

Look like it splits me


----------



## skorum03

Frick, snowblower key missing.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2111052 said:


> Look like it splits me


It sure looks like you and I see nothing really.


----------



## Camden

skorum03;2111053 said:


> Frick, snowblower key missing.


Try one of your keys from any of your mowers.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We're rolling. Or at least I and one Shoveler are so far. Gotta do some scouting. If the schools are melting from all the slat, that changes things alot.


----------



## SSS Inc.

35 minute until lwnmwr reports 2".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2111059 said:


> 35 minute until lwnmwr reports 2".


That green blob disappeared.... Sun and mid sized flakes right now.


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;2111051 said:


> Hardly a flake in shakopee. On a good note I fixed our first breakdown of the season! A five dollar pin on a blizzard.


Sounds like a pretty good season.
Broke 2 skid hoses so far, a truck battery, flat tire on a steiner, broken main pump housing on our salt skid, and a couple bad wire connections. Not horrible but now that i say that half the fleet will break today.



SSS Inc.;2111054 said:


> It sure looks like you and I see nothing really.


I don't think we are going to get enough to plow. Was hoping for 1/2" in Shakopee.
The good is I have convinced alot of places to haul out snow so we should have work till Monday.
I wouldn't mind another 6" storm next week.


----------



## skorum03

Camden;2111056 said:


> Try one of your keys from any of your mowers.


I'm glad I noticed it just now and not when I need it. Its not snowing and the sun is shining. I was just walking past it and noticed it was gone.


----------



## qualitycut

Fuse box on Skid? Heat quit working


----------



## wenzelosllc

qualitycut;2111063 said:


> Fuse box on Skid? Heat quit working


Behind the seat.


----------



## skorum03

ryde307;2111061 said:


> Sounds like a pretty good season.
> Broke 2 skid hoses so far, a truck battery, flat tire on a steiner, broken main pump housing on our salt skid, and a couple bad wire connections. Not horrible but now that i say that half the fleet will break today.


It's hard to break stuff when there hasn't been snow to plow...

I blew a hose but thats all so far knock on wood.


----------



## qualitycut

wenzelosllc;2111064 said:


> Behind the seat.


I thought that dont see them


----------



## SSS Inc.

wenzelosllc;2111064 said:


> Behind the seat.


Not on my bobcats. Just above where your left foot would be. """"On the side. There is a cover that you take off


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Why is it so hard to understand that pay day is Friday the week after you work? Shoveler thinks that small businesses are not the same as a big business. Told him to bug his full time employer for the hours he has worked, if they cut him a check I'll do the same. Haven't had a response yet. Sheesh


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;2111063 said:


> Fuse box on Skid? Heat quit working


Does it have coolant?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;2111056 said:


> Try one of your keys from any of your mowers.


I believe he has a deere zero turn. It won't fit, unlike a toro, exmark, wright or scag. I don't know why they even have keys anymore. Just an in and off switch would be just fine


----------



## unit28

Poof..........
How does something like that just disappear


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bigger flakes again.....


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;2111073 said:


> I believe he has a deere zero turn. It won't fit, unlike a toro, exmark, wright or scag. I don't know why they even have keys anymore. Just an in and off switch would be just fine


You're right about the Deere.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2111075 said:


> Bigger flakes again.....


Uh oh. ........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have a guy in Vadnais, WBL checking zero tolerance, those are clear from salt.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Official here is 1.25"


----------



## unit28

Just salt burned it down


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;2111076 said:


> You're right about the Deere.


I remember because I miss mine, especially after these 2 60 exmarks.

Anyone want to buy a couple EFI 60 exmarks? Couple hundred hours. Kinda serious about it. Might go back to vantages or deere MOD of some sort


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2111084 said:


> Official here is 1.25"


I forgot to factor in compaction into my 2" vrac.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Sun is kinda back out. Plow has been by 6 times atleast. Not real windy and not sure what they are doing. They did sand, but sheesh, that many times?


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2111084 said:


> Official here is 1.25"


Where is here? You move to much to keep track.

SW metro has 1/4 at best.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2111069 said:


> Not on my bobcats. Just above where your left foot would be. """"On the side. There is a cover that you take off


Thats right. I git that sound proof stuff. Probably why i didnt see it.


----------



## unit28

Wife is awake from quintuple bypass


Surgery went well
but cripes it'd be nice if they knew about her meds for her cancer

frustrating.........
Let alone they and everyone else never heard of it


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;2111109 said:


> I remember because I miss mine, especially after these 2 60 exmarks.
> 
> Anyone want to buy a couple EFI 60 exmarks? Couple hundred hours. Kinda serious about it. Might go back to vantages or deere MOD of some sort


I like it. Might buy another one this spring. Have a 54, want to buy a 60. Still have a 54 with a year left on warranty, which will be traded in next year anyways. Only has 400 hours on it and has had minimal issues. It's been good to me.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;2111120 said:


> I like it. Might buy another one this spring. Have a 54, want to buy a 60. Still have a 54 with a year left on warranty, which will be traded in next year anyways. Only has 400 hours on it and has had minimal issues. It's been good to me.


Mine used a ton of oil. Never could figure out why so I sold it and bought 2 vantages. Traded those last spring and miss them. Too slow on small properties


----------



## Camden

Anyone plowing in Faribault? Give me a ring 32O6161499


----------



## Doughboy12

Time for a truck wash......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

How does a city spend 184,000 on finding a new site for the fire department?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;2111125 said:


> Anyone plowing in Faribault? Give me a ring 32O6161499


Same tower as last time?


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;2111123 said:


> Mine used a ton of oil. Never could figure out why so I sold it and bought 2 vantages. Traded those last spring and miss them. Too slow on small properties


Mine does too. Only thing I don't like about it. Kawasaki engine I'm assuming.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2111128 said:


> How does a city spend 184,000 on finding a new site for the fire department?


Lol they probably had 3 to chose from and did a study on what one was cheaper. They probably were all within 20 k


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;2111128 said:


> How does a city spend 184,000 on finding a new site for the fire department?


That is a huge number for that. I could see if you dropped one zero.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;2111132 said:


> Mine does too. Only thing I don't like about it. Kawasaki engine I'm assuming.


Yeah. Kinda odd. All the other kawi I've had, dI don't take a drop. EFI Kohler takes a bit, maybe 1/25 quart between changes


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2111133 said:


> Lol they probably had 3 to chose from and did a study on what one was cheaper. They probably were all within 20 k


I am sure that the study had to do with location based on population, next closest station, water mains, main roads, expected froth and soil crafe. But wow that is a lot of money for that.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;2111134 said:


> That is a huge number for that. I could see if you dropped one zero.


Want a link? I didn't read the article yet. Headline reads city spends 184,000 to look for new site for FD


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2111117 said:


> Wife is awake from quintuple bypass
> 
> Surgery went well
> but cripes it'd be nice if they knew about her meds for her cancer
> 
> frustrating.........
> Let alone they and everyone else never heard of it


Geez, you guys really need a stroke of good luck


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2111128 said:


> How does a city spend 184,000 on finding a new site for the fire department?


One word... "consultant"


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;2111139 said:


> Want a link? I didn't read the article yet. Headline reads city spends 184,000 to look for new site for FD


I read that article already because I thought that the headline had to be a typo.


----------



## qualitycut

Figured out why my truck was making a funny noise when backing up.


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;2111135 said:


> Yeah. Kinda odd. All the other kawi I've had, dI don't take a drop. EFI Kohler takes a bit, maybe 1/25 quart between changes


Ya, mine has been in for a leak too. Other than that its all been good.


----------



## cbservicesllc

cbservicesllc;2111141 said:


> One word... "consultant"


Disregard that... sounds like they got 3 acres with that money on their own... no consultant... seems like a good deal actually


----------



## ryde307

skorum03;2111120 said:


> I like it. Might buy another one this spring. Have a 54, want to buy a 60. Still have a 54 with a year left on warranty, which will be traded in next year anyways. Only has 400 hours on it and has had minimal issues. It's been good to me.


We just bought 2 used 60" They were clean and in decent shape. High hours though.
I always argued to buy new but the price of new is getting to high. We don't NEED these two every day so it made alot more sense to buy these. 2 with baggers were cheaper than 1 new one without a bagger.


----------



## Camden

Camden;2111125 said:


> Anyone plowing in Faribault? Give me a ring 32O6161499


This is taken care of.


----------



## skorum03

ryde307;2111148 said:


> We just bought 2 used 60" They were clean and in decent shape. High hours though.
> I always argued to buy new but the price of new is getting to high. We don't NEED these two every day so it made alot more sense to buy these. 2 with baggers were cheaper than 1 new one without a bagger.


I hear ya. It's just been nice to have a warranty and zero percent financing for 3 or 4 years. But ya, they are expensive for sure.


----------



## qualitycut

Plowing a driveay in the woods. Looks so much less than 1 mile from my house cause its not all blown around


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bout a half inch here


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2111138 said:


> I am sure that the study had to do with location based on population, next closest station, water mains, main roads, expected froth and soil crafe. But wow that is a lot of money for that.


Architects drawings figured in?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2111114 said:


> Where is here? You move to much to keep track.
> 
> SW metro has 1/4 at best.


Sorry...."here" will always be Forest Lake area.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;2111142 said:


> I read that article already because I thought that the headline had to be a typo.


You read the article from my home town paper?


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;2111130 said:


> Same tower as last time?


Did you do it for me before? I thought I had the landowner doing it but I found out today that he was foreclosed on and the tower wasn't getting done.

Doughboy is doing it right now.



qualitycut;2111143 said:


> Figured out why my truck was making a funny noise when backing up.


LOL!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;2111163 said:


> Did you do it for me before? I thought I had the landowner doing it but I found out today that he was foreclosed on and the tower wasn't getting done.
> 
> Doughboy is doing it right now.
> 
> LOL!


Yes. You even posted pics here that I sent you. You had someone last year, but they weren't doing it either


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2111166 said:


> Yes. You even posted pics here that I sent you. You had someone last year, but they weren't doing it either


Sorry Jim............ Boy's gotta eat too...


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2111163 said:


> Did you do it for me before? I thought I had the landowner doing it but I found out today that he was foreclosed on and the tower wasn't getting done.
> 
> Doughboy is doing it right now.
> 
> LOL!


Sunce 2am yesterday think i would have got out to look


----------



## Doughboy12

Truck was getting hot on the way down. Heater on full blast. Widows open. 
How do you guys drive around all day with plows on???


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;2111171 said:


> Truck was getting hot on the way down. Heater on full blast. Widows open.
> How do you guys drive around all day with plows on???


Put the plow down and angle it.


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2111140 said:


> Geez, you guys really need a stroke of good luck


Heck
It was good luck ...........she was able to call 911


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2111156 said:


> Architects drawings figured in?


It was just the land


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like someone might need to put "operator" on their site list.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2111179 said:


> Looks like someone might need to put "operator" on their site list.


Huh?


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2111171 said:


> Truck was getting hot on the way down. Heater on full blast. Widows open.
> How do you guys drive around all day with plows on???


Ford. ........


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2111182 said:


> Huh?


Camden not knowing who plows. Lwnmmrman is being a richard.

Hes mad he has to plow


----------



## qualitycut

Kinda want chick fil a again


----------



## unit28

Getting ready to predict another one


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2111187 said:


> Kinda want chick fil a again


Had two clubs yesterday
two regular sandwich today

Better than hospital food
Amen?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2111168 said:


> Sorry Jim............ Boy's gotta eat too...


I don't really care. Just curious if it was the same one. Snow was 4 fert deep and sopping wet when I was there


----------



## Doughboy12

Hardee's.....it's what for late lunch. (Faribault)


----------



## Doughboy12

Holy smokes these onion rings are just like the bars have. Top notch.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2111179 said:


> Looks like someone might need to put "operator" on their site list.





qualitycut;2111184 said:


> Camden not knowing who plows. Lwnmmrman is being a richard.
> 
> Hes mad he has to plow


LOL - That went right over my head until Quality pointed it out.

I generally rely on the site tech to tell me who plows a site so I rarely look at my own list. I'll try not to make the same mistake again


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2111175 said:


> Put the plow down and angle it.


Tried all kinds of options.....not that one.


----------



## qualitycut

So i used tranny fluid on my blizzard last time was in a pinch abd they put actual hydro for plows. 10x faster


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2111195 said:


> Tried all kinds of options.....not that one.


Open the hood and drive


----------



## skorum03

unit28;2111188 said:


> Getting ready to predict another one


Another storm?


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;2111195 said:


> Tried all kinds of options.....not that one.


Try trading it for a ford or dodge lol
With my Chevy and v plow I put the blade straight and lower the blade


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2111202 said:


> Try trading it for a ford or dodge lol
> With my Chevy and v plow I put the blade straight and lower the blade


Yea mine dont matter how i transport it. Never gets warm


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;2111200 said:


> Another storm?


The 8 plus inches on the meteo probably.


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;2111200 said:


> Another storm?


Sunday. Zzzx


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2111184 said:


> Camden not knowing who plows. Lwnmmrman is being a richard.
> 
> Hes mad he has to plow


We should be done before midnight with myself, one other truck and 2 shovelers.


----------



## qualitycut

Looks goofy something you would see in a area with mountains.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2111205 said:


> Yea mine dont matter how i transport it. Never gets warm


It's the stupid clutch fan on the Chevys. You have to replace them with heavy duty clutch fan. Someone on here mentioned it


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2111211 said:


> The 8 plus inches on the meteo probably.


Ha! Haven't even checked the weather since Tuesday.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2110887 said:


> Or Banno..


Today would be a bad day for them for damn sure, I am at my end of idiocy for the month


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2111198 said:


> Open the hood and drive


Like to the safety latch I assume....
Thought of that...unsafe???


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;2111202 said:


> Try trading it for a ford or dodge lol
> With my Chevy and v plow I put the blade straight and lower the blade


That seemed to make it worse...
60mph was the best solution. 70 was too much.


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;2111220 said:


> It's the stupid clutch fan on the Chevys. You have to replace them with heavy duty clutch fan. Someone on here mentioned it


Even on the diesel? Or is it just the diesel?


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2111205 said:


> Yea mine dont matter how i transport it. Never gets warm


You have a 350........this plow covers my entire grill. 
Never planned on driving all over god's creation with it...:laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

And no I'm not complaining.... Just picking all your thoughts.


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;2111237 said:


> That seemed to make it worse...
> 60mph was the best solution. 70 was too much.


If you end up doing a ton of driving with it on you will have to put the heavy duty clutch fan in.


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;2111245 said:


> If you end up doing a ton of driving with it on you will have to put the heavy duty clutch fan in.


Is that the $2k option?


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2111236 said:


> Like to the safety latch I assume....
> Thought of that...unsafe???


No all the way


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;2111240 said:


> Even on the diesel? Or is it just the diesel?


Well now I don't know. I have the 6.0 gas that I have troubles with. I can't remember who told me about the heavy duty fan maybe greenery?? Not sure about the diesel you should be able to google it


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;2111216 said:


> Looks goofy something you would see in a area with mountains.


What's gold roughly?


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2111247 said:


> No all the way


Your not helping.....:angry:


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2111242 said:


> You have a 350........this plow covers my entire grill.
> Never planned on driving all over god's creation with it...:laughing:


Whats that matter


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2111235 said:


> Today would be a bad day for them for damn sure, I am at my end of idiocy for the month


Uh oh it's only the 4th


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2111251 said:


> Whats that matter


I don't know.....just a random thought...bigger front surface area?


----------



## qualitycut

cityguy;2111249 said:


> what's gold roughly?


6-10...........


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2111252 said:


> Uh oh it's only the 4th


That's what I was thinking....


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;2111254 said:


> 6-10...........


Nice........


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2111256 said:


> Nice........


You won't like it...it will drift too much...:laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

Am i the only one who thinks that tge weather pic looks goofy


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2111260 said:


> Am i the only one who thinks that tge weather pic looks goofy


Is this a "Rorschach" test?

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rorschach_test


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;2111259 said:


> You won't like it...it will drift too much...:laughing:


The 1 inch today is starting to already.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2111253 said:


> I don't know.....just a random thought...bigger front surface area?


Fords and dodges have more open area in the front. Doesn't matter of its 3/4 or 1 ton. Poor design on chevy/gmc part. The newer ones look a little better for air flow.

You should have bought one of those little homeowner plows that only 12" tall. Hahahahahahaha


----------



## banonea

skorum03;2111053 said:


> Frick, snowblower key missing.


Cut the wires, thats what i did


----------



## Greenery

Wow that was some much needed sleep. I was seeing space aliens this morning I was so tired.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2111271 said:


> Fords and dodges have more open area in the front. Doesn't matter of its 3/4 or 1 ton. Poor design on chevy/gmc part. The newer ones look a little better for air flow.
> 
> You should have bought one of those little homeowner plows that only 12" tall. Hahahahahahaha


Or one like the hack who pushes snow on my lot all the time. A rusted out 7.5 ft blizzard might even be smaller of they make one. Its tiny


----------



## banonea

unit28;2111117 said:


> Wife is awake from quintuple bypass
> 
> Surgery went well
> but cripes it'd be nice if they knew about her meds for her cancer
> 
> frustrating.........
> Let alone they and everyone else never heard of it


Glad she is doing good brother.....


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2111273 said:


> Wow that was some much needed sleep. I was seeing space aliens this morning I was so tired.


Or did you eat some mushrooms


----------



## qualitycut

I love plowing in this reg cab


----------



## Greenery

skorum03;2111053 said:


> Frick, snowblower key missing.


Those little blue keys on toros are so dumb, what's the point of having that.


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;2111171 said:


> Truck was getting hot on the way down. Heater on full blast. Widows open.
> How do you guys drive around all day with plows on???


Lower the plow better air flow


----------



## Doughboy12

So which one of you is at the Lakeville Fleet Farm making Buck Hill Jr.?
Cat track with blower putting it up about 40' in the air.
Not sure why...it's in an area that no one parks in. 
That pile is going to make it to June.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2111283 said:


> So which one of you is at the Lakeville Fleet Farm making Buck Hill Jr.?
> Cat track with blower putting it up about 40' in the air.
> Not sure why...it's in an area that no one parks in.
> That pile is going to make it to June.


Looks better having less area taken up


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2111252 said:


> Uh oh it's only the 4th


We did it clean out at one of my large apartment complexes. Please everybody keep in mind that I am the last thing I would ever be considered racist or sexist, but I am a very strong believer today that if you have a pu$$y and have to wear a turban you need to get out of my country, or at least my state in the winter.


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2111280 said:


> Those little blue keys are so dumb, what's the point of having that.


I know, someone wants to steal of they 2 are going to grab it and go


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2111289 said:


> We did it clean out at one of my large apartment complexes. Please everybody keep in mind that I am the last thing I would ever be considered racist or sexist, but I am a very strong believer today that if you have a pu$$y and have to wear a turban you need to get out of my country, or at least my state in the winter.


You live in the wrong city then


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;2111276 said:


> Or did you eat some mushrooms


That was last week and those were oompaloomps


----------



## qualitycut

Cafe i need to pay my sales tax. Almost fricken forgot


----------



## albhb3

banonea;2111289 said:


> We did it clean out at one of my large apartment complexes. Please everybody keep in mind that I am the last thing I would ever be considered racist or sexist, but I am a very strong believer today that if you have a pu$$y and have to wear a turban you need to get out of my country, or at least my state in the winter.


blame muslimapolis they take em in feed em cloth them let em raise money for isis. and I agree with ya


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2111296 said:


> Cafe i need to pay my sales tax. Almost fricken forgot


I'm sure they woulda reminded you nicely of course...Its tax day for me tomorrow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2111277 said:


> I love plowing in this reg cab


I take my Reg cab any chance I get.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2111306 said:


> I take my Reg cab any chance I get.


I just miss the amenities. Like being able to replay a good song on xm


----------



## Doughboy12

Wrecking my hard work in the name of trail safety...
Said he got it stuck yesterday for over two hours...after I found out who he is I didn't feel bad, right Camden...!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2111307 said:


> I just miss the amenities. Like being able to replay a good song on xm


I agree to that. My Reg cab doesn't have a power seat, and my knee hurts after a while without being able to change the angle it sits at. Sightlines are awesome though.


----------



## wenzelosllc

Doughboy12;2111283 said:


> So which one of you is at the Lakeville Fleet Farm making Buck Hill Jr.?
> Cat track with blower putting it up about 40' in the air.
> Not sure why...it's in an area that no one parks in.
> That pile is going to make it to June.


I usually see them doing this at the Oakdale one. They blow it into the wetland/water runoff area. Keeps the lot clear and makes sure they have room. Also, then it doesn't sit and melt all summer in the lot.


----------



## wenzelosllc

qualitycut;2111296 said:


> Cafe i need to pay my sales tax. Almost fricken forgot


Just did them myself an hour ago. State sent me a nice email reminder a few days ago otherwise I probably would have forgotten


----------



## Camden

No better truck out there than a regular cab 1 ton for plowing.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Got back at 7:30 this morning woke up now still tired as cafe


----------



## skorum03

banonea;2111272 said:


> Cut the wires, thats what i did


I think I'll just get a new key.



Greenery;2111280 said:


> Those little blue keys on toros are so dumb, what's the point of having that.


ya they are

An on/off switch would be just fine.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;2111273 said:


> Wow that was some much needed sleep. I was seeing space aliens this morning I was so tired.


Hope you didn't get probed


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2111277 said:


> I love plowing in this reg cab


Big 10-4, so much nicer than a crew cab!


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2111277 said:


> I love plowing in this reg cab


I bet... much better visibility... I would love to plow with a reg cab...


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2111292 said:


> You live in the wrong city then


As a rule I generally don't have any issues with anyone of any color race ethnic background Religion Whatever, but for some reason every single one of them had the ****** hat on today and decided to get around me....


----------



## andersman02

At fiesta Cancun in Eagan right now. They got a live Mexican band playing


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2111290 said:


> I know, someone wants to steal of they 2 are going to grab it and go


Say what??


----------



## Ranger620

Wild up 1-0. 4th line with the goal.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2111313 said:


> I agree to that. My Reg cab doesn't have a power seat, and my knee hurts after a while without being able to change the angle it sits at. Sightlines are awesome though.


See Jim is right, damn dodge seats. Haha!


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;2111360 said:


> Wild up 1-0. 4th line with the goal.


I could have swore the season was over???

For the Mild.


----------



## albhb3

andersman02;2111358 said:


> At fiesta Cancun in Eagan right now. They got a live Mexican band playing


Ill give you 50 bucks IF you go up to them and ask for their papers, and record it. you have 5 min. starting now!


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;2111345 said:


> Big 10-4, so much nicer than a crew cab!


If we didn't all have kids we wouldn't need crew cabs


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea;2111356 said:


> As a rule I generally don't have any issues with anyone of any color race ethnic background Religion Whatever, but for some reason every single one of them had the ****** hat on today and decided to get around me....


Hahahahaha


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;2111283 said:


> So which one of you is at the Lakeville Fleet Farm making Buck Hill Jr.?
> Cat track with blower putting it up about 40' in the air.
> Not sure why...it's in an area that no one parks in.
> That pile is going to make it to June.


Haul site for contractor?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2111370 said:


> If we didn't all have kids we wouldn't need crew cabs


So f'n true! Hahahaha


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;2111364 said:


> I could have swore the season was over???
> 
> For the Mild.


Up 2-0. Dumba with the power play goal


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2111373 said:


> So f'n true! Hahahaha


What's funny is I think twice someone besides my kids have rode in the back seat of my truck


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2111313 said:


> I agree to that. My Reg cab doesn't have a power seat, and my knee hurts after a while without being able to change the angle it sits at. Sightlines are awesome though.


I have xlt so it all power just miss some of the little crap you dont need


----------



## Ranger620

Well so much for being up 2-0. 
2-2 currently.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;2111378 said:


> What's funny is I think twice someone besides my kids have rode in the back seat of my truck


Same here except I had a dog one time. The dog enjoyed eating all the Cheerios and cafe that the kids spill everywhere.


----------



## DDB

qualitycut;2111260 said:


> Am i the only one who thinks that tge weather pic looks goofy


They changed the color scheme on them recently. I'm not really a fan of the new colors.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2111370 said:


> If we didn't all have kids we wouldn't need crew cabs


Or dogs.......


----------



## qualitycut

DDB;2111403 said:


> They changed the color scheme on them recently. I'm not really a fan of the new colors.


Im not talking the color more how you can seethe track across Canada east to west then that narrow snow that hits us that comes from no where like it would look in a area with real high elevations


----------



## qualitycut

Going to chillis then sit in my buddies loader


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2111372 said:


> Haul site for contractor?


Not a chance.........
Remember the outdoor yard in back and we got 12"


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2111404 said:


> Or dogs.......


No dogs we had a second kid instead of getting a dog.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2111410 said:


> Not a chance.........
> Remember the outdoor yard in back and we got 12"


I remember it 2 years ago was there till mod summer


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2111411 said:


> No dogs we had a second kid instead of getting a dog.


Lol for me. That's all that rides back there, and a garbage can when plowing


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2111413 said:


> Lol for me. That's all that rides back there, and a garbage can when plowing


I slept back there Sunday night........my truck not yours of course.


----------



## cbservicesllc

DDB;2111403 said:


> They changed the color scheme on them recently. I'm not really a fan of the new colors.


Agreed... not a fan one bit


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2111413 said:


> Lol for me. That's all that rides back there, and a garbage can when plowing


Garbage can wtf?


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2111427 said:


> Garbage can wtf?


I throw all my bottles and trash in the back otherwise i forget and open the passenger door and they roll out


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2111434 said:


> I throw all my bottles and trash in the back otherwise i forget and open the passenger door and they roll out


Oh gotcha, wish I was that organized. I left yesterday and got to the first place to shovel and I had two left handed gloves.


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;2111440 said:


> Oh gotcha, wish I was that organized. I left yesterday and got to the first place to shovel and I had two left handed gloves.


What's wrong with that?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2111440 said:


> Oh gotcha, wish I was that organized. I left yesterday and got to the first place to shovel and I had two left handed gloves.


Giving yourself a stranger were ya??


----------



## ryde307

Doughboy12;2111415 said:


> I slept back there Sunday night........my truck not yours of course.


I used to sleep in the back of mine alot. I have a Chevy 4 door extended cab now and wish it was a full crew cab. No kids but I always seem to have stuff and want more space.

Sorry I was so confused when you called earlier. I was in the middle of moving trucks so the city could plow and couldn't figure it out.


----------



## andersman02

Camden;2111319 said:


> No better truck out there than a regular cab 1 ton for plowing.


While I agree, I can't stand the lack of space in them


----------



## Doughboy12

ryde307;2111461 said:


> I used to sleep in the back of mine alot. I have a Chevy 4 door extended cab now and wish it was a full crew cab. No kids but I always seem to have stuff and want more space.
> 
> Sorry I was so confused when you called earlier. I was in the middle of moving trucks so the city could plow and couldn't figure it out.


No worries...... I understand.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2111277 said:


> I love plowing in this reg cab


My favorite truck of all time was a 1-ton with a flatbed and an 8611 blizzard. I could fit anywhere and see EVERYTHING.


----------



## SSS Inc.

This debate is getting feisty.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2111458 said:


> Giving yourself a stranger were ya??


Wow, I had no idea had to uurban dictionary that.

That's sick Jeremy, just sick.

Defenitely funny, still sick.


----------



## Bill1090

Roads are white....


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2111440 said:


> Oh gotcha, wish I was that organized. I left yesterday and got to the first place to shovel and I had two left handed gloves.


You wear gloves? Sally!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Aaaaannnnnnddddddd we're done. Except for waiting for Famous Dave's to close.

Gonna drive to Vadnais Heights and pretreat for the 1/2" tomorrow night.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2111277 said:


> I love plowing in this reg cab


One thing I'd love to have a regular cab for !!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2111473 said:


> Roads are white....


My parking lots will be too.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2111469 said:


> My favorite truck of all time was a 1-ton with a flatbed and an 8611 blizzard. I could fit anywhere and see EVERYTHING.


I was cleaning out a,gated area at tractor for my buddy with my skid then using his truck to push it hes got the 8611. Just a beast


----------



## cbservicesllc

andersman02;2111465 said:


> While I agree, I can't stand the lack of space in them


This too!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;2111473 said:


> Roads are white....


Wait, what?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2111476 said:


> Aaaaannnnnnddddddd we're done. Except for waiting for Famous Dave's to close.
> 
> Gonna drive to Vadnais Heights and pretreat for the 1/2" tomorrow night.


Hahaha, same here!! (Minus Vadnais Heights)


----------



## Bill1090

cbservicesllc;2111484 said:


> Wait, what?


Down here...


----------



## qualitycut

andersman02;2111465 said:


> While I agree, I can't stand the lack of space in them


This great work trucks though


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2111474 said:


> You wear gloves? Sally!


I had a bad case of Vagitosis.


----------



## DDB

SSS Inc.;2111470 said:


> This debate is getting feisty.


What channel is it on?


----------



## qualitycut

So plowing with a buddy, huge huge lot. They want his loader and skid sitting here 24 hours a day till ever spot is clean


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2111496 said:


> So plowing with a buddy, huge huge lot. They want his loader and skid sitting here 24 hours a day till ever spot is clean


with operators? Or just machines.


----------



## SSS Inc.

ddb;2111495 said:


> what channel is it on?


msnbc. ...........


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2111500 said:


> with operators? Or just machines.


Operators........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NAM is still a believer. Guess we will see if it sobered up come Sunday.

Doesn't look killer, but friggin noon Sunday to 6 am Monday to get 3" ??? I guess watch the Super Bowl, then Hustle.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Green Grass;2111370 said:


> If we didn't all have kids we wouldn't need crew cabs


I have a crew cab and don't have any kids........Uh oh........


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;2111496 said:


> So plowing with a buddy, huge huge lot. They want his loader and skid sitting here 24 hours a day till ever spot is clean


Sounds perfect. Where is it? I'm going to go tell them I will do it 5% cheaper.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;506170 said:


> Well it looks like we will get 2-4 inches by Monday morning I ure hope we don't get too much freezing rain as highs are supposed to be around freezing. The equipment has been patiently waiting since the 2nd of February.


God, aren't you impatient??!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;2111491 said:


> Down here...


Right, but still? You have more snow moving through now?


----------



## CityGuy

http://www.food.com/recipe/they-could-be-sliders-if-eaten-with-eyes-closed-white-castle-54259

Hmm might have to try this.


----------



## ryde307

Does anyone need pallets of ice melt? I have some pallets of Ice Eater which is Us Salts bagged product. Works well we just have to much. Alot of places have asked for a dyed product so we use something else on alot of sites now.
It looks like Northern salt in a bag. Same pinkish color and size.
$250 a pallet. (49 bags $5.10 a bag) Can load it up in Hopkins.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2111496 said:


> So plowing with a buddy, huge huge lot. They want his loader and skid sitting here 24 hours a day till ever spot is clean


How big is huge? Like 20-30 acres?

And does he want help?


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2111518 said:


> God, aren't you impatient??!!!


Lol..........


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2111500 said:


> with operators? Or just machines.


Hahaha, what a richard!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2111496 said:


> So plowing with a buddy, huge huge lot. They want his loader and skid sitting here 24 hours a day till ever spot is clean


So.... Maybe your buddy might want to get another skid, or loader. After all, it hasn't snowed by you guys for 3 days and you guys are STILL cleaning it?


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2111522 said:


> Does anyone need pallets of ice melt? I have some pallets of Ice Eater which is Us Salts bagged product. Works well we just have to much. Alot of places have asked for a dyed product so we use something else on alot of sites now.
> It looks like Northern salt in a bag. Same pinkish color and size.
> $250 a pallet. (49 bags $5.10 a bag) Can load it up in Hopkins.


I may possibly but then it wont snow if i do


----------



## jimslawnsnow

It's funny, 20 years ago nearly every truck was a regular cab 8ft box. Now nearly every truck is a crew cab and 6ft box. 20 years ago you had to order a crew cab. Now you have to order a regular cab. How times have changed


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2111513 said:


> NAM is still a believer. Guess we will see if it sobered up come Sunday.
> 
> Doesn't look killer, but friggin noon Sunday to 6 am Monday to get 3" ??? I guess watch the Super Bowl, then Hustle.


My only worry is that it looks pretty warm on the onset... hope we at least get 2...


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2111517 said:


> Sounds perfect. Where is it? I'm going to go tell them I will do it 5% cheaper.


Hopkins. ..........


----------



## TKLAWN

ryde307;2111522 said:


> Does anyone need pallets of ice melt? I have some pallets of Ice Eater which is Us Salts bagged product. Works well we just have to much. Alot of places have asked for a dyed product so we use something else on alot of sites now.
> It looks like Northern salt in a bag. Same pinkish color and size.
> $250 a pallet. (49 bags $5.10 a bag) Can load it up in Hopkins.


Wish you would have asked 2 days ago, just paid 6.50 per bag on a pallet. I will need more at some point though im sure.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2111527 said:


> So.... Maybe your buddy might want to get another skid, or loader. After all, it hasn't snowed by you guys for 3 days and you guys are STILL cleaning it?


Good advice right there, from a guy who never over extends himself.

Jk Jerm


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;2111522 said:


> Does anyone need pallets of ice melt? I have some pallets of Ice Eater which is Us Salts bagged product. Works well we just have to much. Alot of places have asked for a dyed product so we use something else on alot of sites now.
> It looks like Northern salt in a bag. Same pinkish color and size.
> $250 a pallet. (49 bags $5.10 a bag) Can load it up in Hopkins.


Want to sell like 10 bags so I can try it?


----------



## Bill1090

cbservicesllc;2111520 said:


> Right, but still? You have more snow moving through now?


Done now. Ended with .5ish" of fluff.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2111538 said:


> Good advice right there, from a guy who never over extends himself.
> 
> Jk Jerm


Not anymore. I've learned my lesson. Like I said, I even had time to get 4 extra McDonalds to help someone out the other night.

Added another driver today, he's out tonight learning on this fluff. He's actually one of my shovelers who's been with me for 4 years now, finally got is license back.

I'm training him to be my site checker.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2111544 said:


> Not anymore. I've learned my lesson. Like I said, I even had time to get 4 extra McDonalds to help someone out the other night.
> 
> Added another driver today, he's out tonight learning on this fluff. He's actually one of my shovelers who's been with me for 4 years now, finally got is license back.
> 
> I'm training him to be my site checker.


Yea cause your school's canceled evening activities


----------



## qualitycut

Vrac for Sunday .16


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2111554 said:


> Yea cause your school's canceled evening activities


No, cause instead of begging on here, I found 2 of my own subs locally. I got rid of most of the guys that suck, still have 1, and found a loader operator that, instead of charging me $150 / hour to plow with his 12' bucket at 5 mph, a loader operator that charges me $125 / hour to plow with his 12' front blade and 11' side blade at 15 mph.

Does it mean there'll never be a post on here if I know there are guys that aren't working? No. We all deal with mechanical stuff, and knock on wood, I've been fairly free this year of debilitating issues.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2111556 said:


> No, cause instead of begging on here, I found 2 of my own subs locally. I got rid of most of the guys that suck, still have 1, and found a loader operator that, instead of charging me $150 / hour to plow with his 12' bucket at 5 mph, a loader operator that charges me $125 / hour to plow with his 12' front blade and 11' side blade at 15 mph.
> 
> Does it mean there'll never be a post on here if I know there are guys that aren't working? No. We all deal with mechanical stuff, and knock on wood, I've been fairly free this year of debilitating issues.


Jk jdog...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2111557 said:


> Jk jdog...


I know... Just tired and pissed waiting for these last 2 cars to leave.

Got a full day of apartment curb to curbs in the cities tomorrow, gotta be up by 7. I just want 10 hours of sleep.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2111544 said:


> Not anymore. I've learned my lesson. Like I said, I even had time to get 4 extra McDonalds to help someone out the other night.
> 
> Added another driver today, he's out tonight learning on this fluff. He's actually one of my shovelers who's been with me for 4 years now, finally got is license back.
> 
> I'm training him to be my site checker.


Seems like I'm where you were a couple years ago... :laughing:


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2111559 said:


> I know... Just tired and pissed waiting for these last 2 cars to leave.
> 
> Got a full day of apartment curb to curbs in the cities tomorrow, gotta be up by 7. I just want 10 hours of sleep.


2 cars? Cafe it and leave. Hit it on the way home tomorrow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2111556 said:


> No, *cause instead of begging on here,* I found 2 of my own subs locally. I got rid of most of the guys that suck, still have 1, and found a loader operator that, instead of charging me $150 / hour to plow with his 12' bucket at 5 mph, a loader operator that charges me $125 / hour to plow with his 12' front blade and 11' side blade at 15 mph.
> 
> Does it mean there'll never be a post on here if I know there are guys that aren't working? No. We all deal with mechanical stuff, and knock on wood, I've been fairly free this year of debilitating issues.


Hey, I highly resemble that first remark! :crying:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2111566 said:


> Hey, I highly resemble that first remark! :crying:


Hahahahaaha...... Yeah, wish I could have helped you out the other day. At least you don't have to worry about Melissa finding someone else to take your work.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2111567 said:


> Hahahahaaha...... Yeah, wish I could have helped you out the other day. At least you don't have to worry about Melissa finding someone else to take your work.


It's all good... things actually worked out pretty well... Yeah I was kind of like "how's that plowing your own stuff going for you?"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2111563 said:


> 2 cars? Cafe it and leave. Hit it on the way home tomorrow.


2 love birds from WI. All they have to do is pull around to the other side of the parking lot island and continue making out.


They looked at me a little strange when I went barreling up to the driver's door with the plow bouncing across the dips where the cars park.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2111559 said:


> I know... Just tired and pissed waiting for these last 2 cars to leave.
> 
> Got a full day of apartment curb to curbs in the cities tomorrow, gotta be up by 7. * I just want 10 hours of sleep*.


tride that, got 2 and caint sleep anymore.......:angry:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2111570 said:


> It's all good... things actually worked out pretty well... Yeah I was kind of like "how's that plowing your own stuff going for you?"


Right. Djagusch has a similar story. I just chuckle. They're trying to save $2000 / month, and had I not stepped up, they would have lost $20,000 in business. ($5,000 if not more, per 4 stores).


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;2111560 said:


> Seems like I'm where you were a couple years ago... :laughing:


Add me to that list. got the shoveler thin handled and hoping to have the breakdown thing as well.....knock on wood


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2111571 said:


> 2 love birds from WI. All they have to do is pull around to the other side of the parking lot island and continue making out.
> 
> 
> They looked at me a little strange when I went barreling up to the driver's door with the plow bouncing across the dips where the cars park.


Looks like it's just cow pies that have fallen off of cars?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Now that I have this spreader dialed in, it's sooooooo much better than my old Boss tailgate spreader. Thing is SLICK!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2111576 said:


> Looks like it's just cow pies that have fallen off of cars?


For the last bit, pretty much. I wanted to get it scraped down, it's one of my "zero" accounts that I needed to get salted.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

No comment on the color map from quality??


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2111584 said:


> No comment on the color map from quality??


I give....What's the secret?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2111577 said:


> Now that I have this spreader dialed in, it's sooooooo much better than my old Boss tailgate spreader. Thing is SLICK!!


Honestly the thing that held me back on a TGS for so long were some of the funky quirks you had on the 800... I LOVE mine... so friggin easy to use


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2111584 said:


> No comment on the color map from quality??


Besides the colors suck?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

His "mountain" snows are gone.


----------



## Deershack

9900 pages. Wondering what the record is either here or on Lawnsite.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2111589 said:


> His "mountain" snows are gone.


Sorry........

That did look odd though dont you agree


----------



## cbservicesllc

Deershack;2111590 said:


> 9900 pages. Wondering what the record is either here or on Lawnsite.


I think we are the record... and no recognition either... once you hit 2k posts you're no big deal...


----------



## Deershack

Posts are one thing. Pages are another.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2111591 said:


> Sorry........
> 
> That did look odd though dont you agree


Right. Now if we can get the other 2" to disappear.


----------



## Doughboy12

What ever happened to some of the founders?
deadogwalkin...and others.


----------



## Deershack

Doughboy12;2111598 said:


> What ever happened to some of the founders?
> deadogwalkin...and others.


Deaddogwalking- Wow. Here I thought my name was fairly descriptive. LOL


----------



## Doughboy12

Kingwinter.................
Dakotasrock.........


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;2111534 said:


> Hopkins. ..........


Perfect sign me up.


----------



## ryde307

Green Grass;2111539 said:


> Want to sell like 10 bags so I can try it?


Sure. Give me a call whenever. 6123607191 Joe


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2111598 said:


> What ever happened to some of the founders?
> deadogwalkin...and others.


Pfffttt

Where's Bedazzled???

I.would have thought had he made his millions, he would have been back to shove it in the nay sayers faces.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2111604 said:


> Pfffttt
> 
> Where's Bedazzled???
> 
> I.would have thought had he made his millions, he would have been back to shove it in the nay sayers faces.


Wasnt he on here selling his exmark a few times this winter?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2111605 said:


> Wasnt he on here selling his exmark a few times this winter?


That was BossPlow614 or something like that.

I'm talking about EmJayDub or whatever his name was.

I think Djagusch knows where he is or what he's up to.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2111606 said:


> That was BossPlow614 or something like that.
> 
> I'm talking about EmJayDub or whatever his name was.
> 
> I think Djagusch knows where he is or what he's up to.


On thought that was his new name nevermind


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I miss Bedazzled and the EDM chatter.


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;2111607 said:


> On thought that was his new name nevermind


That's what I thought to.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2111597 said:


> Right. Now if we can get the other 2" to disappear.


Hey! Leave that alone! :realmad:


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2111609 said:


> That's what I thought to.


Was mjw something then changed to boss plow hence why sss called him bossbedazzeld


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2111610 said:


> Hey! Leave that alone! :realmad:


Ots weird cause I think he was talking about you


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2111605 said:


> Wasnt he on here selling his exmark a few times this winter?


Yeah I think that was him


----------



## qualitycut

I missed typed earlier was supposed to say bac .14 not vrac.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2111608 said:


> I miss Bedazzled and the EDM chatter.


Yeah I've talked to him a few times... I think he was getting out of the biz or something... or trying to... I thought I saw he wrote a book about starting a lawn business


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2111617 said:


> Yeah I've talked to him a few times... I think he was getting out of the biz or something... or trying to... I thought I saw he wrote a book about starting a lawn business


O so he grew it and sold it for millions or maybe his book


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2111617 said:


> Yeah I've talked to him a few times... I think he was getting out of the biz or something... or trying to... I thought I saw he wrote a book about starting a lawn business


Seen the thread about his book over on the other site. Didn't look like guys were very happy for him.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2111619 said:


> Seen the thread about his book over on the other site. Didn't look like guys were very happy for him.


Yeahhhhhhh... Pretty brutal...


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2111619 said:


> Seen the thread about his book over on the other site. Didn't look like guys were very happy for him.


What? Where is the thread?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2111621 said:


> What? Where is the thread?


Tried to find it. Not sure where it is.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2111622 said:


> Tried to find it. Not sure where it is.


I have been too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Woohoo.... Slept for 1/2 hour, kid walks in the room, mumbles, walks back into his room, now I'm awake again.

I'm gonna have to get a motel room by myself apparently.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2111628 said:


> Woohoo.... Slept for 1/2 hour, kid walks in the room, mumbles, walks back into his room, now I'm awake again.
> 
> I'm gonna have to get a motel room by myself apparently.


Im on 6.5 since Tuesday am. Giing home now then try and get up early and get my other plow in


----------



## unit28

Someone's going to be plowing @ church.....


----------



## ryde307

unit28;2111642 said:


> Someone's going to be plowing @ church.....


We plow a handful of churches. Sounds good.
Are you speaking of timing meaning Sunday morning


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2111617 said:


> Yeah I've talked to him a few times... I think he was getting out of the biz or something... or trying to... I thought I saw he wrote a book about starting a lawn business


you know that they are successful when they sell the business definitely a book everyone should buy.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2111628 said:


> Woohoo.... Slept for 1/2 hour, kid walks in the room, mumbles, walks back into his room, now I'm awake again.
> 
> I'm gonna have to get a motel room by myself apparently.


Or a lock for the door.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2111681 said:


> you know that they are successful when they sell the business definitely a book everyone should buy.


Guess it depends on how much they sold the business for??

Was it a decent profit and actually got money for the accounts? Was it for the equity in the equipment alone? Was it for a loss?

I need answers to those questions before I buy said book.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2111693 said:


> Guess it depends on how much they sold the business for??
> 
> Was it a decent profit and actually got money for the accounts? Was it for the equity in the equipment alone? Was it for a loss?
> 
> I need answers to those questions before I buy said book.


If you have a good profitable business and you are 20 why would you sell it??? That I don't get.


----------



## Bill1090

-2°. Bring on spring!


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2111693 said:


> Guess it depends on how much they sold the business for??
> 
> Was it a decent profit and actually got money for the accounts? Was it for the equity in the equipment alone? Was it for a loss?
> 
> I need answers to those questions before I buy said book.


I can let you know how to run anything successfully
for cheap. 
All you need is a computer.......and Google

http://smallbusiness.chron.com/specific-examples-assets-liabilities-74191.html


----------



## Bill1090

http://www.lawnsite.com/showthread.php?t=445929

Found the post with the book


----------



## Bill1090

unit28;2111706 said:


> I can let you know how to run anything successfully
> for cheap.
> All you need is a computer.......and Google
> 
> http://smallbusiness.chron.com/specific-examples-assets-liabilities-74191.html


How's the wife doing Unit?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;2111703 said:


> If you have a good profitable business and you are 20 why would you sell it??? That I don't get.


If he's only 20, I wonder if he's still living at home? He could have been in the business that long. Maybe he's upset he's not making millions in his first few years


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2111721 said:


> If he's only 20, I wonder if he's still living at home? He could have been in the business that long. Maybe he's upset he's not making millions in his first few years


That's what went down the last time he was here. Too many naysayers telling him this isn't a get rich quick profession.

Changing topics, my oldest truck, the radio and lights dim when I hit the plow button. I put the charger on the battery, and it was down, but even with a full charge on the battery, it still does it, any thoughts?

Ground on truck? Ground on plow? Bad battery not operating right?


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2111724 said:


> That's what went down the last time he was here. Too many naysayers telling him this isn't a get rich quick profession.
> 
> Changing topics, my oldest truck, the radio and lights dim when I hit the plow button. I put the charger on the battery, and it was down, but even with a full charge on the battery, it still does it, any thoughts?
> 
> Ground on truck? Ground on plow? Bad battery not operating right?


Alternator can't keep up?


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2111724 said:


> That's what went down the last time he was here. Too many naysayers telling him this isn't a get rich quick profession.
> 
> Changing topics, my oldest truck, the radio and lights dim when I hit the plow button. I put the charger on the battery, and it was down, but even with a full charge on the battery, it still does it, any thoughts?
> 
> Ground on truck? Ground on plow? Bad battery not operating right?


Bad battery


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2111724 said:


> That's what went down the last time he was here. Too many naysayers telling him this isn't a get rich quick profession.
> 
> Changing topics, my oldest truck, the radio and lights dim when I hit the plow button. I put the charger on the battery, and it was down, but even with a full charge on the battery, it still does it, any thoughts?
> 
> Ground on truck? Ground on plow? Bad battery not operating right?


Maybe just add another battery, huge difference.


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;2111713 said:


> http://www.lawnsite.com/showthread.php?t=445929
> 
> Found the post with the book


Always a good sign when the write up for selling your book has like 5 grammatical errors. Makes me want to buy it....not so much.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2111733 said:


> Always a good sign when the write up for selling your book has like 5 grammatical errors. Makes me want to buy it....not so much.


Maybe he uses the same phone as i do


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2111724 said:


> That's what went down the last time he was here. Too many naysayers telling him this isn't a get rich quick profession.
> 
> Changing topics, my oldest truck, the radio and lights dim when I hit the plow button. I put the charger on the battery, and it was down, but even with a full charge on the battery, it still does it, any thoughts?
> 
> Ground on truck? Ground on plow? Bad battery not operating right?


I'm going with battery and alternator


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2111713 said:


> http://www.lawnsite.com/showthread.php?t=445929
> 
> Found the post with the book


Well that was boring


----------



## Ranger620

Anyone buy tabs for a trailer yet?? Do you need proof of insurance for a trailer??


----------



## qualitycut

Well that was fun searched his name and read a few posts. Looks like he was well liked over there also. Know it all.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2111748 said:


> Anyone buy tabs for a trailer yet?? Do you need proof of insurance for a trailer??


I dont believe you need insurance for one by law. Auto would cover an accident of someone elses property was damaged


----------



## skorum03

Back to weather. Johndee doesn't think much is going to happen over the next ten days.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2111757 said:


> I dont believe you need insurance for one by law. Auto would cover an accident of someone elses property was damaged


That's what I'm thinking but wanted to confirm if someone bought them. It is the state of Minnesota so you never know


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;2111748 said:


> Anyone buy tabs for a trailer yet?? Do you need proof of insurance for a trailer??


Yes I did and no I didn't.


----------



## Doughboy12

Saved a guy in a quad axle yesterday from pending doom. 
Had a lock up on one of the drop axles. Tire was screaming and smoking. 
Had to stop in the middle of the road to get him to stop. 
i think he appreciated it....


----------



## TKLAWN

Vrac today .01


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;2111758 said:


> Back to weather. Johndee doesn't think much is going to happen over the next ten days.


Keep in mind that will be his last post until Monday and he will miss 48 hours of changes before our sunday storm "may" start.

It usually doesn't work out for him.


----------



## Doughboy12

Don't forget today is #NationalWeatherPersonsDay
Hug a pickle.........


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;2111748 said:


> Anyone buy tabs for a trailer yet?? Do you need proof of insurance for a trailer??


Not for trailers just for trucks


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;2111776 said:


> Keep in mind that will be his last post until Monday and he will miss 48 hours of changes before our sunday storm "may" start.
> 
> It usually doesn't work out for him.


I always forget he doesn't update on the weekends


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sounds like Sunday is going to keep drifting again. Not so much snow, just chasing drifts again.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;2111758 said:


> Back to weather. Johndee doesn't think much is going to happen over the next ten days.


Bummer. .....


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2111783 said:


> Bummer. .....


ha..........


----------



## qualitycut

As big of a place aspen is you think you would be able to just drop the plow off without a truck. Geez


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2111790 said:


> As big of a place aspen is you think you would be able to just drop the plow off without a truck. Geez


Wouldn't they need the whole package to make sure the issue isn't truck related?

And even if it isn't truck related, they need the truck to make sure they can't come up with something truck related to fix.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2111782 said:


> Sounds like Sunday is going to keep drifting again. Not so much snow, just chasing drifts again.


Why chase them? They can call if they want drifts cleaned up. Im not going to drive all over looking at every place 24/7 unless they are paying. My contracts specifically say they need to call.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2111792 said:


> Wouldn't they need the whole package to make sure the issue isn't truck related?
> 
> And even if it isn't truck related, they need the truck to make sure they can't come up with something truck related to fix.


No, i dropped my blizzard off at stonebrook yesterday and left. They know what it probably is by telling them.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You guys that do apartments on a flat fee, how are you charging for lot cleanups when they move the cars? Hourly? Included in the flat fee?

Just left another one where I waited for 45 minutes for the tow truck to show (was supposed to be there at 9) and it never showed so management told me to leave.

I think next year I need to put in the agreement that cleanups are still included, but as soon as I stop and am waiting, hourly charges start.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2111793 said:


> Why chase them? They can call if they want drifts cleaned up. Im not going to drive all over looking at every place 24/7 unless they are paying. My contracts specifically say they need to call.


I'm talking about my schools. I think we just won't start as early next time.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2111783 said:


> Bummer. .....


D'ohkay...


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2111795 said:


> You guys that do apartments on a flat fee, how are you charging for lot cleanups when they move the cars? Hourly? Included in the flat fee?
> 
> Just left another one where I waited for 45 minutes for the tow truck to show (was supposed to be there at 9) and it never showed so management told me to leave.
> 
> I think next year I need to put in the agreement that cleanups are still included, but as soon as I stop and am waiting, hourly charges start.


Non of mine tow so i include 1 clean up per snow. If they wanted to tow i would charge hourly becuase you cant control or account for that


----------



## unit28

Bill1090;2111716 said:


> How's the wife doing Unit?


Doing well
Finally cleared out of icu last night about 10pm.

Still hooked up with tubes etc
Finally got today's nurse to fix some medicine confusion. 
Still not able to have her main type of medicine that she does monthly.......just because they don't have it here.

I'm still frustrated about how yestrrday the icu nurse started all the confusion. They didn't want to listen after that

, but thank baby hesus
my wife was able to talk this morning and she and this nurse cleared it up..

cripes what day is it


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2111801 said:


> D'ohkay...


Im honestly sad! You dont know me!


----------



## wizardsr

qualitycut;2111802 said:


> Non of mine tow so i include 1 clean up per snow. If they wanted to tow i would charge hourly becuase you cant control or account for that


This is exactly how I do it. One cleanup included at my discretion, anything else is hourly.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

All of my apartments are posted to have lots cleared at xx:xx time, 24 hours in advance.

The ones in St. Anthony, they will have tow trucks there 15 minutes before I show, waiting for me. That's the location where they just move cars around on the property.

The other ones, they are constantly knocking on residents doors, or waiting for the tow. If I start sending guys down to do these, I don't want to lay for guys to sit and wait.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2111817 said:


> All of my apartments are posted to have lots cleared at xx:xx time, 24 hours in advance.
> 
> The ones in St. Anthony, they will have tow trucks there 15 minutes before I show, waiting for me. That's the location where they just move cars around on the property.
> 
> The other ones, they are constantly knocking on residents doors, or waiting for the tow. If I start sending guys down to do these, I don't want to lay for guys to sit and wait.


Exactly so change to hourly on them. Why should you have to sit around for 3 hours when you figured it would take 1. Maybe also by changing hourly they will get on people a little harder.


----------



## wizardsr

Green Grass;2111703 said:


> If you have a good profitable business and you are 20 why would you sell it??? That I don't get.


Interesting reading (the threads that is) for sure. Matt was subbing for me just a few years ago, never really had a problem with him, but I know he grew super fast. The average life expectancy of a lawn/snow biz is 5 years, precisely because guys think they're getting rich, they take on a ton of debt with all their fancy equipment, and end up upside down. Not saying that's what happened to him, but it's common, I can't count the number of guys I've seen come and go in this business. The old "slow and steady wins the race"saying is the only business model that seems to work in this industry.


----------



## Green Grass

wizardsr;2111823 said:


> Interesting reading (the threads that is) for sure. Matt was subbing for me just a few years ago, never really had a problem with him, but I know he grew super fast. The average life expectancy of a lawn/snow biz is 5 years, precisely because guys think they're getting rich, they take on a ton of debt with all their fancy equipment, and end up upside down. Not saying that's what happened to him, but it's common, I can't count the number of guys I've seen come and go in this business. The old "slow and steady wins the race"saying is the only business model that seems to work in this industry.


Guess I have exceeded the life expectancy. Not rich either


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2111790 said:


> As big of a place aspen is you think you would be able to just drop the plow off without a truck. Geez


If it's to trouble shot a problem isn't that in your best interest???

Edit: I see you discussed that already. :waving:


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2111817 said:


> All of my apartments are posted to have lots cleared at xx:xx time, 24 hours in advance.
> 
> The ones in St. Anthony, they will have tow trucks there 15 minutes before I show, waiting for me. That's the location where they just move cars around on the property.
> 
> The other ones, they are constantly knocking on residents doors, or waiting for the tow. If I start sending guys down to do these, I don't want to lay for guys to sit and wait.


I would change it to hourly immediately... That's crap


----------



## qualitycut

So im sitting at Aspen these city workers were waiting for a truck to get fixed. They were here for 3 hours. 1 drove the truck and another in a pick up. Why in the heck did the other guy have to come sot and hang out.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2111828 said:


> If it's to trouble shot a problem isn't that in your best interest???


Not really because it's something with the plow, its releasing the preassure on the wing. They knew that. My point being is they should have something here to move plows around without needing my truck. If your pump motor on your plow goes out do you want to leave yur truck here all day so they can work on the plow. Not really


----------



## qualitycut

I did learn one thing. They have a tv here with a bunch of company crap scrolling through and sleep rids your brain of toxins that cause alzheimers.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2111830 said:


> So im sitting at Aspen these city workers were waiting for a truck to get fixed. They were here for 3 hours. 1 drove the truck and another in a pick up. Why in the heck did the other guy have to come sot and hang out.


Don't want him to get lonely.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2111830 said:


> So im sitting at Aspen these city workers were waiting for a truck to get fixed. They were here for 3 hours. 1 drove the truck and another in a pick up. Why in the heck did the other guy have to come sot and hang out.


Took me twice to get what you said.........and the situation makes no sense.
There were city guys hanging out there the day I was in. Maybe the have a VIP room in back???


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2111831 said:


> Not really because it's something with the plow, its releasing the preassure on the wing. They knew that. My point being is they should have something here to move plows around without needing my truck. If your pump motor on your plow goes out do you want to leave yur truck here all day so they can work on the plow. Not really


I still think it is them being thorough and keeps them from having to chase stuff the customer is claiming is happening. Saves time really. Theirs and yours in the long run. Maybe not in your situation this time. 
Head to Zantigos for lunch...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2111830 said:


> So im sitting at Aspen these city workers were waiting for a truck to get fixed. They were here for 3 hours. 1 drove the truck and another in a pick up. Why in the heck did the other guy have to come sot and hang out.


They have to do everything as a team. Seriously. Union.


----------



## qualitycut

So all torn apart and said its a vaulve but they take lunch in 10 minutes so he isn't going to start till after. .


----------



## qualitycut

Still forgot to pay my damn sales tax. Does it just need to be by midnight?


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2111835 said:


> I still think it is them being thorough and keeps them from having to chase stuff the customer is claiming is happening. Saves time really. Theirs and yours in the long run. Maybe not in your situation this time.
> Head to Zantigos for lunch...


Ha i Google searched food all 1 mile away and i have shoes and a long sleeve and roads are hardly plowed. My mom was headed to the mall so sheis coming to grab lunch


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2111830 said:


> So im sitting at Aspen these city workers were waiting for a truck to get fixed. They were here for 3 hours. 1 drove the truck and another in a pick up. Why in the heck did the other guy have to come sot and hang out.


You should ask them


----------



## qualitycut

Well the first 1.5 of snow looks to be above freezing


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2111843 said:


> So all torn apart and said its a vaulve but they take lunch in 10 minutes so he isn't going to start till after. .


Go to lunch with the city workers


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2111846 said:


> You should ask them


Didnt notice they were until they left and both got in 2 different city of Roseville trucks.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2111848 said:


> Go to lunch with the city workers


Its was actually interesting listening to them talk about work. Lets just say the sterotype is real


----------



## qualitycut

Lunch bell just rang!!!! The waiting room is where they eat great.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

$1.36 for all you guys excited about your $1.89 diesel.


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;2111851 said:


> Lunch bell just rang!!!! The waiting room is where they eat great.


Tell your sales guy you want lunch also.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2111851 said:


> Lunch bell just rang!!!! The waiting room is where they eat great.


Start picking food off there plates.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2111853 said:


> $1.36 for all you guys excited about your $1.89 diesel.


$1.72 diesel..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2111851 said:


> Lunch bell just rang!!!! The waiting room is where they eat great.


If you would have bought a Boss and were sitting at Crysteel, I would have picked you up.

Although, moot point since you wouldn't have a broken plow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2111857 said:


> If you would have bought a Boss and were sitting at Crysteel, I would have picked you up.
> 
> Although, moot point since you wouldn't have a broken plow.


I think I just heard the mic drop...


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2111857 said:


> If you would have bought a Boss and were sitting at Crysteel, I would have picked you up.
> 
> Although, moot point since you wouldn't have a broken plow.


Yea yea.....


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2111856 said:


> $1.72 diesel..


Almost giving it away!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2111862 said:


> Almost giving it away!


I hope we get more snow so I can continue to save money with the cheap gas!!!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2111864 said:


> I hope we get more snow so I can continue to save money with the cheap gas!!!


Yeah dork......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2111856 said:


> $1.72 diesel..


I wonder why you guys get the cheap diesel while Fridley / **** Rapids always has the cheap gas, other than Costco/Sam's price war.

There are other locations with a Sam's/Costco close to each other, but their gas is never as cheap.


----------



## qualitycut

50 mph winds Sunday night. Hopefully its comes in rain form Sunday


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2111870 said:


> 50 mph winds Sunday night. Hopefully its comes in rain form Sunday


You don't want stairs like Polaris had, filled with 8:1 snow??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Your blob is back
.....


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2111837 said:


> They have to do everything as a team. Seriously. *Union*.


I just typed up a nice long story about why I hate unions but I deleted it because I still need to pass inspection on the job they/I did.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2111878 said:


> I just typed up a nice long story about why I hate unions but I deleted it because I still need to pass inspection on the job they/I did.


Local city went to 49ers union. They now have to do everything with a buddy. Go to Menards as a team, shovel sand as a team, everything has to be done with a partner.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://minnesota.cbslocal.com/2016/02/03/good-question-how-do-we-measure-snowfall/


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2111877 said:


> Your blob is back
> .....


Not the 10 icnhes though that looks normal


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2111887 said:


> Not the 10 icnhes though that looks normal


If I have to come back Sunday, I'm going to be pissed! One time I don't want snow


----------



## albhb3

Camden;2111878 said:


> I just typed up a nice long story about why I hate unions but I deleted it because I still need to pass inspection on the job they/I did.


you wouldn't want to offend anyone on here as well correct


----------



## Green Grass

NorthernProServ;2111888 said:


> If I have to come back Sunday, I'm going to be pissed! One time I don't want snow


No That's next weekend I don't want snow this weekend is ok


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

12:55. Cars are already on the road here.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2111878 said:


> I just typed up a nice long story about why I hate unions but I deleted it because I still need to pass inspection on the job they/I did.


Ooooh come on!


----------



## Camden

Jim - You got your ears on? Doughboy might need a tutor :waving:


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2111893 said:


> Ooooh come on!


I'm afraid to vent because they could make the project I'm working on MUCH more difficult. Once it's all done I'll spill the beans.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2111892 said:


> 12:55. Cars are already on the road here.


Huh........?


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2111894 said:


> Jim - You got your ears on? Doughboy might need a tutor :waving:


Oh oh......


----------



## unit28

And the southerlies have arrived


----------



## cbservicesllc

Smith Winter Products in MG... On Larry's truck


----------



## qualitycut

So at 1140 was going to be an hour, just got back and its going to be another half hour. Cafe this place.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh oh... Tow trucks are needed for the tow truck now. I'm waiting again.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2111907 said:


> So at 1140 was going to be an hour, just got back and its going to be another half hour. Cafe this place.


Should have dropped it off and had your mom drive you home. If we bring something there we just leave it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2111896 said:


> Huh........?


Whoops, should have been tow. My afternoon apartment run started at 1. 12:55 they were towing cars. The way it should be.


----------



## Greenery

Delete 
.....

..


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2111795 said:


> You guys that do apartments on a flat fee, how are you charging for lot cleanups when they move the cars? Hourly? Included in the flat fee?
> 
> Just left another one where I waited for 45 minutes for the tow truck to show (was supposed to be there at 9) and it never showed so management told me to leave.
> 
> I think next year I need to put in the agreement that cleanups are still included, but as soon as I stop and am waiting, hourly charges start.


Mine are included. ....


----------



## Drakeslayer




----------



## Drakeslayer




----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2111899 said:


> Oh oh......


No comment........yet! LOL


----------



## TKLAWN

cbservicesllc;2111906 said:


> Smith Winter Products in MG... On Larry's truck


Oh boy, that's top secret.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2111909 said:


> Should have dropped it off and had your mom drive you home. If we bring something there we just leave it.


Well originally was going to be an hour so didnt mind then every time they keep adding it seem pointless to leave until they add more time.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2111919 said:


> No comment........yet! LOL


So what he wreck or screw up? Or neither?


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;2111920 said:


> Oh boy, that's top secret.


Yeah... with 20,000 cars a day flying by on 81...


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;2111917 said:


>


You missed a spot!!


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2111923 said:


> So what he wreck or screw up? Or neither?


The site tech called me and said that the location was a mess and it was going to take a lot of work to get it fixed. I sent D-boy down there and he said he knocked it out in like 15 minutes. That was hard for me to believe but I thought maybe he's some sort of plowing master who can do things much quicker than I can. Not quite the case LOL

He forgot to plow the road leading to the tower itself. Instead he just opened up the road leading to the home on the property. It's not really his fault, he didn't even know that there was a road. I'm sure he's there now cussing up a storm. Hopefully he takes more pics.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;2111927 said:


> You missed a spot!!


I figured this was your lot and why you are always spying on me!


----------



## ryde307

Anyone have a dump and want to haul snow tonight? 394 area


----------



## Drakeslayer

ryde307;2111938 said:


> Anyone have a dump and want to haul snow tonight? 394 area


Rob does


----------



## banonea

ryde307;2111938 said:


> Anyone have a dump and want to haul snow tonight? 394 area


If i wasn't moving snow on my sites tonight i would, smaller dump but works great


----------



## ryde307

Drakeslayer;2111941 said:


> Rob does


Only has 1 second truck broke. It's why I need another.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2111946 said:


> Only has 1 second truck broke. It's why I need another.


I got a,long box


----------



## unit28

Hmmmm
Vrac Vrac what to do


----------



## Camden

unit28;2111950 said:


> Hmmmm
> Vrac Vrac what to do


Whoa! What are the dates?

Edit: Vrac 3"


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;2111933 said:


> I figured this was your lot and why you are always spying on me!


Nope I am across 12 from you


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;2111894 said:


> Jim - You got your ears on? Doughboy might need a tutor :waving:


I'm not following. Did I miss something?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;2111932 said:


> The site tech called me and said that the location was a mess and it was going to take a lot of work to get it fixed. I sent D-boy down there and he said he knocked it out in like 15 minutes. That was hard for me to believe but I thought maybe he's some sort of plowing master who can do things much quicker than I can.  Not quite the case LOL
> 
> He forgot to plow the road leading to the tower itself. Instead he just opened up the road leading to the home on the property. It's not really his fault, he didn't even know that there was a road. I'm sure he's there now cussing up a storm. Hopefully he takes more pics.


This can't be the same Faribault tower I did last year. It was just a road to the tower with no house


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;2111961 said:


> This can't be the same Faribault tower I did last year. It was just a road to the tower with no house


I don't think so either. I remember giving the tech your contact info so I'm sure she would've told me to call you again.


----------



## Ranger620

So my day has gone to cafe. First complaint about the load trail dump trailer. Not much of a complaint I'm sure other manufacturers have had issues I just got a bad deal. 
Needed to get a load of salt today also need to blow some piles back with the tractor. Threw the blower in the trailer close the door. Strap the blower down to the d rings. Left a stop light and the weld failed on the part that holds the door closed. Doors swing open the blower moves loosening the straps slowing it to be unhooked then proceeds to fall out. Broke the shoot off the blower. Not sure what else happened. Showed it to Lano they agree the weld failed it happens. 
Now the place I got it from is in lacrosse we all have discussed about them. Called them cause Lano was hesitant to work on it cause they didn't sell it. Lacrosse customer service is far beyond awesome. Said if I wanna take it anywhere I want he will pay for it even direct to the place I take it also get him pics of the blower and how much to fix it and he will get that paid too. so if your looking for a trailer I definitely recommend them


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2111606 said:


> That was BossPlow614 or something like that.
> 
> I'm talking about EmJayDub or whatever his name was.
> 
> I think Djagusch knows where he is or what he's up to.


Pretty sure that's what he changed it to


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2111965 said:


> So my day has gone to cafe. First complaint about the load trail dump trailer. Not much of a complaint I'm sure other manufacturers have had issues I just got a bad deal.
> Needed to get a load of salt today also need to blow some piles back with the tractor. Threw the blower in the trailer close the door. Strap the blower down to the d rings. Left a stop light and the weld failed on the part that holds the door closed. Doors swing open the blower moves loosening the straps slowing it to be unhooked then proceeds to fall out. Broke the shoot off the blower. Not sure what else happened. Showed it to Lano they agree the weld failed it happens.
> Now the place I got it from is in lacrosse we all have discussed about them. Called them cause Lano was hesitant to work on it cause they didn't sell it. Lacrosse customer service is far beyond awesome. Said if I wanna take it anywhere I want he will pay for it even direct to the place I take it also get him pics of the blower and how much to fix it and he will get that paid too. so if your looking for a trailer I definitely recommend them


Man that sucks, glad there taking care of you


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;2111965 said:


> So my day has gone to cafe. First complaint about the load trail dump trailer. Not much of a complaint I'm sure other manufacturers have had issues I just got a bad deal.
> Needed to get a load of salt today also need to blow some piles back with the tractor. Threw the blower in the trailer close the door. Strap the blower down to the d rings. Left a stop light and the weld failed on the part that holds the door closed. Doors swing open the blower moves loosening the straps slowing it to be unhooked then proceeds to fall out. Broke the shoot off the blower. Not sure what else happened. Showed it to Lano they agree the weld failed it happens.
> Now the place I got it from is in lacrosse we all have discussed about them. Called them cause Lano was hesitant to work on it cause they didn't sell it. Lacrosse customer service is far beyond awesome. Said if I wanna take it anywhere I want he will pay for it even direct to the place I take it also get him pics of the blower and how much to fix it and he will get that paid too. so if your looking for a trailer I definitely recommend them


Whoa! Sorry you had a terrible day. That straight up sucks.


----------



## IDST

Ranger620;2111965 said:


> So my day has gone to cafe. First complaint about the load trail dump trailer. Not much of a complaint I'm sure other manufacturers have had issues I just got a bad deal.
> Needed to get a load of salt today also need to blow some piles back with the tractor. Threw the blower in the trailer close the door. Strap the blower down to the d rings. Left a stop light and the weld failed on the part that holds the door closed. Doors swing open the blower moves loosening the straps slowing it to be unhooked then proceeds to fall out. Broke the shoot off the blower. Not sure what else happened. Showed it to Lano they agree the weld failed it happens.
> Now the place I got it from is in lacrosse we all have discussed about them. Called them cause Lano was hesitant to work on it cause they didn't sell it. Lacrosse customer service is far beyond awesome. Said if I wanna take it anywhere I want he will pay for it even direct to the place I take it also get him pics of the blower and how much to fix it and he will get that paid too. so if your looking for a trailer I definitely recommend them


Need a blower tonight?


----------



## IDST

ryde307;2111946 said:


> Only has 1 second truck broke. It's why I need another.


Just left you a v mail


----------



## wenzelosllc

Anyone looking to buy a set of wolfpaw rims? Know a guy looking to unload them. Tires are shot. PM if you're interested. I'm sure he'd take any reasonable offer.


----------



## Ranger620

IDST;2111980 said:


> Need a blower tonight?


Blower goes on a tractor. I'm considering a blower for a skid when I buy a new skid this summer. I wanted to demo a skid and blower but Lano won't let the blower go out on demo. I don't do a ton of blowing well none now till I get this one fixed lol. I'll just use buckets I guess


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2111894 said:


> Jim - You got your ears on? Doughboy might need a tutor :waving:


Wouldn't have been a problem if someone hadn't started the pile in the drive lane.........:laughing:

Once I broke through the hard outer shell it was cake. Bit by bit like you said.


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;2111973 said:


> Whoa! Sorry you had a terrible day. That straight up sucks.


Ya purty much sucked. Got into it with the Corcoran cop. He had short guy syndrome. I feel a little bad cause I really yelled at him and wasn't very nice to him but he was being unrashonal.


----------



## Doughboy12

So this was yesterday... Tower in background. Not the antenna but the pole. Pile to the left on top of old snow pile. Plowed what was previously plowed.


----------



## Doughboy12

Pile gone....


----------



## Doughboy12

Clear access to the tower control room.


----------



## Doughboy12

Also yesterday....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well crap. No snow tonight. So much for pretreating my banks so I could sleep tonight. 


Guess it'll be there for Sunday


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2112003 said:


> Well crap. No snow tonight. So much for pretreating my banks so I could sleep tonight.
> 
> Guess it'll be there for Sunday


Good. Hope Sunday falls apart too


----------



## Doughboy12

It was snowing here at 4:30. Ended with only a dusting.


----------



## albhb3

damn tax man took me for 265 café café


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2111965 said:


> So my day has gone to cafe. First complaint about the load trail dump trailer. Not much of a complaint I'm sure other manufacturers have had issues I just got a bad deal.
> Needed to get a load of salt today also need to blow some piles back with the tractor. Threw the blower in the trailer close the door. Strap the blower down to the d rings. Left a stop light and the weld failed on the part that holds the door closed. Doors swing open the blower moves loosening the straps slowing it to be unhooked then proceeds to fall out. Broke the shoot off the blower. Not sure what else happened. Showed it to Lano they agree the weld failed it happens.
> Now the place I got it from is in lacrosse we all have discussed about them. Called them cause Lano was hesitant to work on it cause they didn't sell it. Lacrosse customer service is far beyond awesome. Said if I wanna take it anywhere I want he will pay for it even direct to the place I take it also get him pics of the blower and how much to fix it and he will get that paid too. so if your looking for a trailer I definitely recommend them


Wow, that sucks!!!


----------



## IDST

Ranger620;2111988 said:


> Blower goes on a tractor. I'm considering a blower for a skid when I buy a new skid this summer. I wanted to demo a skid and blower but Lano won't let the blower go out on demo. I don't do a ton of blowing well none now till I get this one fixed lol. I'll just use buckets I guess


You can try mine out if you want.

I just need to load one load of salt tonight.


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;2111965 said:


> So my day has gone to cafe. First complaint about the load trail dump trailer. Not much of a complaint I'm sure other manufacturers have had issues I just got a bad deal.
> Needed to get a load of salt today also need to blow some piles back with the tractor. Threw the blower in the trailer close the door. Strap the blower down to the d rings. Left a stop light and the weld failed on the part that holds the door closed. Doors swing open the blower moves loosening the straps slowing it to be unhooked then proceeds to fall out. Broke the shoot off the blower. Not sure what else happened. Showed it to Lano they agree the weld failed it happens.
> Now the place I got it from is in lacrosse we all have discussed about them. Called them cause Lano was hesitant to work on it cause they didn't sell it. Lacrosse customer service is far beyond awesome. Said if I wanna take it anywhere I want he will pay for it even direct to the place I take it also get him pics of the blower and how much to fix it and he will get that paid too. so if your looking for a trailer I definitely recommend them


It is great to see that the dealer is doing a great job and stepping to the plate. That dealer by far has the best customer service I have seen.


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;2112019 said:


> It is great to see that the dealer is doing a great job and stepping to the plate. That dealer by far has the best customer service I have seen.


Yes they have been good so far. I am going to la crosse Wednesday for the week I may just take my rear gate off and get a new one. Then all that Lano needs to do is weld the bracket back on. If I'm ever in the need of another trailer I'll be shopping there


----------



## Ranger620

IDST;2112015 said:


> You can try mine out if you want.
> 
> I just need to load one load of salt tonight.


I'll just try it with buckets tonight and see how it goes. Had a bad enough day I don't need to break someone else's stuff. 
If it doesn't work maybe I'll get a hold of you tomorrow or buy another tractor mount blower.


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2112012 said:


> Wow, that sucks!!!


It was definitely something for people to stare at for a while.


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;2112019 said:


> It is great to see that the dealer is doing a great job and stepping to the plate. That dealer by far has the best customer service I have seen.


Agreed, I had a marker light go out 2 days after I bought the trailer, they mailed me replacements for all the lights.

Way above and beyond, imo!


----------



## snowman55

I am in need of a snow dump tonight. looking for a dump site in Bloomington area or any south side.


----------



## Drakeslayer

snowman55;2112031 said:


> I am in need of a snow dump tonight. looking for a dump site in Bloomington area or any south side.


SSS loves snow so much he takes it for free


----------



## ryde307

snowman55;2112031 said:


> I am in need of a snow dump tonight. looking for a dump site in Bloomington area or any south side.


There is one near the bloomington fairy bridge. $1 a yard. I have not used it but have talked with them a couple times.


----------



## ryde307

snowman55;2112031 said:


> I am in need of a snow dump tonight. looking for a dump site in Bloomington area or any south side.


I have one at 100 and 394 also. Not south but near major roads.


----------



## unit28

albhb3;2112011 said:


> damn tax man took me for 265 café café


1/2 of average


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2112004 said:


> Good. Hope Sunday falls apart too


Yea i can see it now. Well i had a few beers causei didn't think it was going to snow.


----------



## Camden

Anyone in Hinkley? I'm at the casino watching MMA.


----------



## qualitycut

What are ratios for Sunday? 12:1


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;2112042 said:


> SSS loves snow so much he takes it for free


Hey now. I don't want anyone's Used snow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2112077 said:


> What are ratios for Sunday? 12:1


I looked like NWS was using 15:1. Seems a fuzz high.


----------



## banonea

Time for a nap then move more snow.......night


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2112085 said:


> I looked like NWS was using 15:1. Seems a fuzz high.


Considering it's going to above 30 till 7pm


----------



## Ranger620

banonea;2112109 said:


> Time for a nap then move more snow.......night


I said screw it. I was gonna move some tonight but I feel like crap and a crappy day so I'm going to bed and doing it tomorrow night


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Should be in Hinckley. Got 3 hours of sleep. Now I'm awake again.


----------



## ryde307

First site done.


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;2112124 said:


> I said screw it. I was gonna move some tonight but I feel like crap and a crappy day so I'm going to bed and doing it tomorrow night


wish I could but this is the best time for me to do it. tried to sleep but no go, body is use to no sleep now......


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;2112148 said:


> First site done.


Looks like fun. payuppayuppayuppayuppayup


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;2112158 said:


> Looks like fun. payuppayuppayuppayuppayup


this will be my view for the night.....


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;2112158 said:


> Looks like fun. payuppayuppayuppayuppayup


It's even more fun, I am home now going to bed. Let the other guys get hours and get paid to sleep. payup


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Worst part about being rundown... you can get motivation to get stuff done (ie invoicing) but then a switch gets flipped and you're just zoning out, staring at the computer screen.


Not only that, but since I was sleeping, the family made some new recipe for dinner that I guess was horrible, they went to town to get something to eat, and now I have to cook something.


----------



## qualitycut

Go NE mother cafer.. (snow)


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2112172 said:


> Go NE mother cafer.. (snow)


Looks like a wait for the Super Bowl to be over and start plowing.

There's been quite a few SB's to be plowed during or after.

Also, FWIW, last week was double XP for CoD. Always snows on double XP.

Just like this weekend is double XP for weapons. It'll snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

quality - maybe others that check it.....

Do you guys get some health ad each time you try to pull up the color map?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2112178 said:


> quality - maybe others that check it.....
> 
> Do you guys get some health ad each time you try to pull up the color map?


I've been getting adds for 2 weeks


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2112180 said:


> I've been getting adds for 2 weeks


Alright...just wanted to make sure. I even run adblock on the home computer and it pops up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Holy balls, we better not be getting into another "every Monday morning" deal again like a couple of years ago.

Look what happens next Monday (15th)

You'll have to wait for it for a second....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden -

Looking at pics and statistics on these tractors, I looked up New Hollands and pics with loaders on.

You're right, it's like the loader is sitting out in front of the tractor, almost the length of an entire separate tractor.

That thing sticks WAY out there. Who in the hell designed that thing?

No wonder no dealers have the loader on when they're at the lot.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2112186 said:


> Coach-
> 
> Looking at pics and statistics on these tractors, I looked up New Hollands and pics with loaders on.
> 
> You're right, it's like the loader is sitting out in front of the tractor, almost the length of an entire separate tractor.
> 
> That thing sticks WAY out there. Who in the hell designed that thing?
> 
> No wonder no dealers have the loader on when they're at the lot.


I fixed it for you


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2112188 said:


> I fixed it for you


:laughing: I WAS going to put that, and I think that every time I type Camden, but his ego is stroked enough.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2112182 said:


> Alright...just wanted to make sure. I even run adblock on the home computer and it pops up.


I do on my phone


----------



## banonea




----------



## qualitycut

Im getting hammered and sleeping till sunday. No joke


----------



## banonea




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2112192 said:


> Im getting hammered and sleeping till sunday. No joke


That's probably what I should have done. Had 2 ciders. 

Kid wants to go skiing tomorrow though.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2112196 said:


> That's probably what I should have done. Had 2 ciders.
> 
> Kid wants to go skiing tomorrow though.


Your tolerance went down from 3? Im on about my 15th kettle one soda


----------



## unit28

I said the other day I'd forecast another one
But instead I left it alone because of temps.


From the 15-18 Feb there's good chance for above moderate precipitation, but keep an eye on temps.
You can follow gfs model for profiles attm.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You might get lucky quality.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2112198 said:


> Your tolerance went down from 3? Im on about my 15th kettle one soda


Yeah, been a while since I've had any.

Plus, it's not like I needed to get hammered, just enough so I can sleep.

Although, everyone finally went bed around here. Too bad the oldest is in my bed having fallen asleep while watching TV. Guess it's the couch for me again.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I wonder why this says for tomorrow???? (Saturday)


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hopefully the RAP keeps pushing it to the east.....


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2112199 said:


> I said the other day I'd forecast another one
> But instead I left it alone because of temps.
> 
> From the 15-18 Feb there's good chance for above moderate precipitation, but keep an eye on temps.
> You can follow gfs model for profiles attm.


Ok so thats kinda the easy way out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2112202 said:


> I wonder why this says for tomorrow???? (Saturday)


Comparing to here (and everywhere else).....










HRRR is a full day ahead of schedule.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2112204 said:


> Ok so thats kinda the easy way out.


That's why I left it alone...
I m always the one that takes a complex storm that no one can figure out. Especially long range

Plus being in the hospital going on day 4 don't help me


----------



## unit28

It's already waffles kind of

Storm jumped ahead faster couple days
Temp s will stay cool enough if that's the case
QPF is .20 but heavier over bamo
lmn had a track that's showing this case scenario

Only the 850c temp is above freezing


----------



## qualitycut

So do your chevys charge phones when truck is off? Buddy had his phone in truck and didnt charge


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2112210 said:


> That's why I left it alone...
> I m always the one that takes a complex storm that no one can figure out. Especially long range
> 
> Plus being in the hospital going on day 4 don't help me


Well anyone can say that. So where is the snow going to be? When your that vauge you can always be right


----------



## Camden

unit28;2112199 said:


> I said the other day I'd forecast another one
> But instead I left it alone because of temps.
> 
> From the 15-18 Feb there's good chance for above moderate precipitation, but keep an eye on temps.
> You can follow gfs model for profiles attm.


Of course it's going to snow then, I'll be out of the country.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2112218 said:


> Well anyone can say that. So where is the snow going to be? When your that vauge you can always be right


Been there ........done that
Check the Temps at different levels
Look at LPS parimiter
Disect it

500mb vortices
850mb Temps
Isobaric / presure gradients
height falls
find the axis points
where's the 0c barro line

What kind of front ...occluded?
Capped / closed low? 
Divergent/ convergence?.....where in time does it get weaker?
The point where it gets weaker is when it becomes uncapped and the snow is heavier

etc.......


----------



## unit28

Camden;2112219 said:


> Of course it's going to snow then, I'll be out of the country.


Mainly se mn


----------



## qualitycut

After bar my house i ordered 10 pizzas and 10 orders of wings if anyone is in the area


----------



## banonea

unit28;2112226 said:


> Mainly se mn


Like rochester? What dose the timing look like.....


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2112234 said:


> After bar my house i ordered 10 pizzas and 10 orders of wings if anyone is in the area


I'm at the hospital **** rapids
I'll take a wing.....and a slice


----------



## unit28

banonea;2112243 said:


> Like rochester? What dose the timing look like.....


Doubt you see anything Tomorrow
but next sunday.itll move around
Couple inches for sure on tap
Timing is tbd


----------



## banonea

unit28;2112250 said:


> Doubt you see anything Tomorrow
> but next sunday.itll move around
> Couple inches for sure on tap
> Timing is tbd


do you think there will be anything for this coming Sunday?

BTW, How's mama doing? hope things are working out for her......


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2112248 said:


> I'm at the hospital **** rapids
> I'll take a wing.....and a slice


Lucky for you have probably atleast 5 boxes left of each.


----------



## qualitycut

Hmmmm gfs onto or on something


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2112213 said:


> So do your chevys charge phones when truck is off? Buddy had his phone in truck and didnt charge


Yes mine does


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;2112213 said:


> So do your chevys charge phones when truck is off? Buddy had his phone in truck and didnt charge


Mine does.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I wonder if spreading salt on the hardpack today, would melt it enough so I can get away with having most of the snow melt off tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2112213 said:


> So do your chevys charge phones when truck is off? Buddy had his phone in truck and didnt charge


Most of them there is a fuse in the fuse panel that you can switch for the power outlet to have power at key on or all the time.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2112311 said:


> I wonder if spreading salt on the hardpack today, would melt it enough so I can get away with having most of the snow melt off tomorrow afternoon.


I would think that and the temps would take care of it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I can see hardpack calls coming in. It's already breaking up in places.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2112311 said:


> I wonder if spreading salt on the hardpack today, would melt it enough so I can get away with having most of the snow melt off tomorrow afternoon.


Sure would make it easy to scrape..........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Driving around, it's too cloudy today. Won't work. Guess we'll just wait for the 1.5" of snow to blow against the curbs.


----------



## unit28

To dry......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Why do people text you nonstop to get paid, then are 30 minutes late when you agree to meet them???

After this tractor issue, gonna solve payroll issues by going to a legit payroll service. One less thing to worry about.

I mean like an accounting office rather than QuickBooks Payroll.


----------



## unit28

banonea;2112267 said:


> do you think there will be anything for this coming Sunday?
> 
> BTW, How's mama doing? hope things are working out for her......


they can't get her b pressure stable
Working on it


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2112352 said:


> Why do people text you nonstop to get paid, then are 30 minutes late when you agree to meet them???
> 
> After this tractor issue, gonna solve payroll issues by going to a legit payroll service. One less thing to worry about.
> 
> I mean like an accounting office rather than QuickBooks Payroll.


Checks go in the mail every Friday... Right Coach?


----------



## Doughboy12

Not so cloudy the salt won't work... 
Just do it already.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Too late.... On the way to Wild Mountain.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2112186 said:


> Camden -
> 
> Looking at pics and statistics on these tractors, I looked up New Hollands and pics with loaders on.
> 
> You're right, it's like the loader is sitting out in front of the tractor, almost the length of an entire separate tractor.
> 
> That thing sticks WAY out there. Who in the hell designed that thing?
> 
> No wonder no dealers have the loader on when they're at the lot.


I thought you had already laid eyes on one. Now I'm really glad I said something because I think those tractors are useless. New Holland's full size ag tractors are perfectly fine but their compacts need some serious redesign help.



Drakeslayer;2112188 said:


> I fixed it for you


Thank you! Glad to see someone's paying attention. 



LwnmwrMan22;2112189 said:


> :laughing: I WAS going to put that, and I think that every time I type Camden, but his ego is stroked enough.


No such thing as "enough" when it comes to this.



unit28;2112226 said:


> Mainly se mn





LwnmwrMan22;2112352 said:


> Why do people text you nonstop to get paid, then are 30 minutes late when you agree to meet them???
> 
> After this tractor issue, gonna solve payroll issues by going to a legit payroll service. One less thing to worry about.
> 
> I mean like an accounting office rather than QuickBooks Payroll.


You will not regret this. Last year I let an accounting firm handle all of my affairs...payroll, business tax and personal tax. It costs a couple hundred a month but the amount of stress they take away is well worth it.



Doughboy12;2112361 said:


> Checks go in the mail every Friday... Right Coach?


They sure do.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2112172 said:


> Go NE mother cafer.. (snow)


Hahahahaha


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;2112369 said:


> Too late.... On the way to Wild Mountain.


I'm on my way to the mountain too.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2112178 said:


> quality - maybe others that check it.....
> 
> Do you guys get some health ad each time you try to pull up the color map?


Yes, cafing annoying


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2112212 said:


> It's already waffles kind of
> 
> Storm jumped ahead faster couple days
> Temp s will stay cool enough if that's the case
> QPF is .20 but heavier over bamo
> lmn had a track that's showing this case scenario
> 
> Only the 850c temp is above freezing


Hope so!!!


----------



## IDST

I salted this morning at eight and it's blacktop already.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2112218 said:


> Well anyone can say that. So where is the snow going to be? When your that vauge you can always be right


Easy Quality... it's over a week away! Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2112250 said:


> Doubt you see anything Tomorrow
> but next sunday.itll move around
> Couple inches for sure on tap
> Timing is tbd


2 or more here would be great!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2112352 said:


> Why do people text you nonstop to get paid, then are 30 minutes late when you agree to meet them???
> 
> After this tractor issue, gonna solve payroll issues by going to a legit payroll service. One less thing to worry about.
> 
> I mean like an accounting office rather than QuickBooks Payroll.


I use ADP through my accounting firm and everyone gets direct deposit... it's actually cheaper than QB was


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2112352 said:


> Why do people text you nonstop to get paid, then are 30 minutes late when you agree to meet them???
> 
> After this tractor issue, gonna solve payroll issues by going to a legit payroll service. One less thing to worry about.
> 
> I mean like an accounting office rather than QuickBooks Payroll.


Paycheck is who we used to use and it worked great.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2112353 said:


> they can't get her b pressure stable
> Working on it


Hopefully things keep progressing


----------



## Camden

Greenery;2112387 said:


> I'm on my way to the mountain too.


What did you find out about your skid steer?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2112404 said:


> I use ADP through my accounting firm and everyone gets direct deposit... it's actually cheaper than QB was


Pretty sure at least 3 guys don't have checking accounts. Most go to my bank to cash their checks.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2112418 said:


> Pretty sure at least 3 guys don't have checking accounts. Most go to my bank to cash their checks.


No drivers license and no checking accounts are common with employees in out line of work. As well as on parole and probation


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2112418 said:


> Pretty sure at least 3 guys don't have checking accounts. Most go to my bank to cash their checks.


And back to your original question , thats why they shovel snow


----------



## Greenery

Camden;2112416 said:


> What did you find out about your skid steer?


Its at Lano now. Their supposed to be looking at it Monday. But we came to the conclusion that it is most likely a head gasket or cracked head. It's going to be a spendy repair.


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;2112418 said:


> Pretty sure at least 3 guys don't have checking accounts. Most go to my bank to cash their checks.


or they have crap bosses who don't have the funds available so the checks go bouncy


----------



## Drakeslayer

At The Pond in Rosemount. Kind of weird looking at a miniature hockey rink.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2112445 said:


> At The Pond in Rosemount. Kind of weird looking at a miniature hockey rink.


What you doing down there?


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2112446 said:


> What you doing down there?


I can go stalk him if you want all of 2 blocks away


----------



## ryde307

Shooting last night a 2 blocks from where the guys were hauling snow. Might have to check Work Comp Policies on how that would work out.


----------



## TKLAWN

Drakeslayer;2112445 said:


> At The Pond in Rosemount. Kind of weird looking at a miniature hockey rink.


Guessing Hockey day Minnesota.

Headed to Ridder myself, Waconia u8 girls getting introduced on ice with the gophers. Pretty neat deal.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2112446 said:


> What you doing down there?


does he run a black cummins with a wideout


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2112446 said:


> What you doing down there?


Watching my nephews game. Thought I might see doughboy driving the Zamboni. Think I saw his truck off of 42 on the way here.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2112449 said:


> Shooting last night a 2 blocks from where the guys were hauling snow. Might have to check Work Comp Policies on how that would work out.


Or hazzard pay


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2112461 said:


> Or hazzard pay


he just needs them armored skids we talked about on here a couple months ago


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2112458 said:


> Watching my nephews game. Thought I might see doughboy driving the Zamboni. Think I saw his truck off of 42 on the way here.


Nope.....it's in the shed resting after all that hard work yesterday.


----------



## Doughboy12

X games snowcross up next.....


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;2112449 said:


> Shooting last night a 2 blocks from where the guys were hauling snow. Might have to check Work Comp Policies on how that would work out.


I wonder how that would work if you got shot because I don't think that is part of the job.


----------



## Doughboy12

Green Grass;2112469 said:


> I wonder how that would work if you got shot because I don't think that is part of the job.


I'm no lawyer but I think it would. You are there because of the job.


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;2112474 said:


> I'm no lawyer but I think it would. You are there because of the job.


I'm going to agree with this. Think if you're doing road construction and you're struck by someone else's vehicle, you were injured on the job.


----------



## kfxgreenie

LwnmwrMan22;2112183 said:


> Holy balls, we better not be getting into another "every Monday morning" deal again like a couple of years ago.
> 
> Look what happens next Monday (15th)
> 
> You'll have to wait for it for a second....


Newbie here, been reading this comedy for awhile now.  One could go . Where do these maps come from and is this one showing liquid precip, or snow?


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;2112455 said:


> Guessing Hockey day Minnesota.
> 
> Headed to Ridder myself, Waconia u8 girls getting introduced on ice with the gophers. Pretty neat deal.


We're in Stillwater for a mite pond hockey event. Kinda cool.


----------



## albhb3

kfxgreenie;2112482 said:


> Newbie here, been reading this comedy for awhile now.  One could go . Where do these maps come from and is this one showing liquid precip, or snow?


start from page one it will all make sense after you read all pages. Untill then you shall be confused better hurry up this thread at points has averaged over 50 pages a day


----------



## SSS Inc.

kfxgreenie;2112482 said:


> Newbie here, been reading this comedy for awhile now.  One could go . Where do these maps come from and is this one showing liquid precip, or snow?


Sorry we already have a cheesehead. Keep moving. :waving:


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;2112489 said:


> Sorry we already have a cheesehead. Keep moving. :waving:


we want winners on here :waving: he can stay


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2112489 said:


> Sorry we already have a cheesehead. Keep moving. :waving:


This....Or he has to get the other cheesehead to leave! :laughing:


----------



## albhb3

Green Grass;2112498 said:


> This....Or he has to get the other cheesehead to leave! :laughing:


Ha good luck with that, that guys unrelenting


----------



## albhb3

Doughboy12;2112466 said:


> X games snowcross up next.....


shocking result they should give the field a 10 second head start


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2112481 said:


> I'm going to agree with this. Think if you're doing road construction and you're struck by someone else's vehicle, you were injured on the job.


This......


----------



## cbservicesllc

kfxgreenie;2112482 said:


> Newbie here, been reading this comedy for awhile now.  One could go . Where do these maps come from and is this one showing liquid precip, or snow?


Welcome! We love new folks! Where in WI? The map is liquid or qpf


----------



## unit28

Just use this page
It works....right?

http://origin.wpc.ncep.noaa.gov/index.shtml


----------



## albhb3

Getting nice out


----------



## kfxgreenie

cbservicesllc;2112507 said:


> Welcome! We love new folks! Where in WI? The map is liquid or qpf


LaCrosse Area. Reading this Soap Opeara is almost better than most things you can watch on TV today.


----------



## kfxgreenie

unit28;2112512 said:


> Just use this page
> It works....right?
> 
> http://origin.wpc.ncep.noaa.gov/index.shtml


Yup works.


----------



## unit28

kfxgreenie;2112521 said:


> Yup works.


Yeah
Page has about 2000 bits of data
that's where I started


----------



## qualitycut

At least all my places will start at 0 snow on the ground after today


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2112528 said:


> At least all my places will start at 0 snow on the ground after today


One good thing.....brother is planing on scraping a few tomorrow that we don't salt but might not even have too. Guess we'll see.


----------



## Doughboy12

Just finished scraping my drive.....by hand. 








I did push it with the ATV.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2112530 said:


> One good thing.....brother is planing on scraping a few tomorrow that we don't salt but might not even have too. Guess we'll see.


I was more thinking if we get an inch of snow tomorrow the other stuff wont be added to it lol


----------



## CityGuy

Winter weater advisory. 

Up to 2 inches of snow then blowing up to 45 mph winds.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2112551 said:


> I was more thinking if we get an inch of snow tomorrow the other stuff wont be added to it lol


Oh boy.....


----------



## unit28

CityGuy;2112555 said:


> Winter weater advisory.
> 
> Up to 2 inches of snow then blowing up to 45 mph winds.


Temps will crash tomorrow afternoon

Scraping better start predawn


----------



## albhb3

unit28;2112559 said:


> Temps will crash tomorrow afternoon
> 
> Scraping better start predawn


Dislike for you


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;2112559 said:


> Temps will crash tomorrow afternoon
> 
> Scraping better start predawn


Our roads are clean for now. Pleanty of salt. Drifting will be our issue.


----------



## unit28

CityGuy;2112564 said:


> Our roads are clean for now. Pleanty of salt. Drifting will be our issue.


Salt after Temps crash?
Spoxed to be rain mix before Temps crash

Pre-treat timing will be also be an issue?

scraping talk was for the lots


----------



## unit28

albhb3;2112563 said:


> Dislike for you


Don't we all

Could wait till Monday when someone will give 
a full cup of.... cafe


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Funny watching 90's movies. They call cell phones, cellular phones. And yes I know that's what it's stands for. Just wierd hearing that


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2112568 said:


> Salt after Temps crash?
> Spoxed to be rain mix before Temps crash
> 
> Pre-treat timing will be also be an issue?
> 
> scraping talk was for the lots


That sounds like a mess...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Blizzard watch again


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2112599 said:


> Blizzard watch again


By you? So 1-2 inches over 24 hours then 45 mph winds hmmmmm


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2112622 said:


> By you? So 1-2 inches over 24 hours then 45 mph winds hmmmmm


That's what I said about snow totals


----------



## Doughboy12

Did Polaris fall through???????


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2112489 said:


> Sorry we already have a cheesehead. Keep moving. :waving:


I think this makes it three.......


----------



## banonea

Blizzard watch for around Owatonna, around 1" for here according to KTTC......


----------



## kfxgreenie

Doughboy12;2112647 said:


> I think this makes it three.......


----------



## Doughboy12

kfxgreenie;2112665 said:


>


Saw that.......might influence my decision.:laughing:


----------



## albhb3

kfxgreenie;2112665 said:


>


ohh yeah your gonna fit in just fine around here


----------



## qualitycut

Going to be interesting to see what lots look like of we only get a inch


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2112588 said:


> Funny watching 90's movies. They call cell phones, cellular phones. And yes I know that's what it's stands for. Just wierd hearing that


I know what you mean. 
Was watching one a few weeks ago that had "car" phones.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2112661 said:


> Blizzard watch for around Owatonna, around 1" for here according to KTTC......


only 1 county away from you. it may be to you by tomorrow. yesterday it was over by Mankato. just over an inch here, but its gonna get cold before its done snowing


----------



## Green Grass

It's raining out


----------



## NorthernProServ

Green Grass;2112697 said:


> It's raining out


Good, keep it going....don't want to come back tomorrow


----------



## cbservicesllc

Uhhh hey, what the cafe is with this rain??


----------



## NorthernProServ

Brother checked some lots today, salted ones were wet or mostly dry, non salted ones were meltingredients good...after tomorrow they should be just about bare pavement


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;2112568 said:


> Salt after Temps crash?
> Spoxed to be rain mix before Temps crash
> 
> Pre-treat timing will be also be an issue?
> 
> scraping talk was for the lots


Mixed with liquid. Only problem is that it is raining now. Starting over again.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2112727 said:


> Uhhh hey, what the cafe is with this rain??


Freezing at Wild Mtn on the goggles. We're finally heading home. Best day on the slopes all year!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2112738 said:


> Mixed with liquid. Only problem is that it is raining now. Starting over again.


And that's why it's stupid to pretreat.


----------



## CityGuy

Wow this game hit the can.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I think I might go grab a few more scoop shovels tomorrow. I have a feeling we will be shoveling doorways more than plowing.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2112772 said:


> I think I might go grab a few more scoop shovels tomorrow. I have a feeling we will be shoveling doorways more than plowing.


Tonight's rain will keep all the snow on the ground in place. The 1" tomorrow might blow all over but none of it will make it to difficult to shovel.


----------



## qualitycut

At the vulcan dance for winter carnival, holy cafe the ladies here.


----------



## qualitycut

Even got my dad to take a shot of fireball


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2112782 said:


> At the vulcan dance for winter carnival, holy cafe the ladies here.


I thought you were sleeping until Sunday?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2112779 said:


> Tonight's rain will keep all the snow on the ground in place. The 1" tomorrow might blow all over but none of it will make it to difficult to shovel.


Sounds about right...


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2112782 said:


> At the vulcan dance for winter carnival, holy cafe the ladies here.


I bet! .......


----------



## Camden

I'm in St Cloud and we got a short burst of sleet that made things slick. I'll need to check things out when I get back home.

Edit: Holy radar


----------



## unit28

My point of contention tomorrow night isn't white ice


----------



## Polarismalibu

About killed someone on Mille lacs today. Guy kept driving 6' away from my house going 40+ Multiple times all day making water shoot up threw the holes. Got my daughter and her bouncer seat all wet. He didn't like me and my buddy confronting him about it.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2112790 said:


> I thought you were sleeping until Sunday?


Yea then my parents called and invited me so i couldn't turn it down. I like partying to much.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2112801 said:


> About killed someone on Mille lacs today. Guy kept driving 6' away from my house going 40+ Multiple times all day making water shoot up threw the holes. Got my daughter and her bouncer seat all wet. He didn't like me and my buddy confronting him about it.


What the hell was the point of him doing that? Guessing it was a young guy in his early 20's?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Blizzard warning now


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Temp is going up. 2 degrees in the last hour


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

DOT is dumping salt like its free. Just checked three lots half dry already


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2112801 said:


> About killed someone on Mille lacs today. Guy kept driving 6' away from my house going 40+ Multiple times all day making water shoot up threw the holes. Got my daughter and her bouncer seat all wet. He didn't like me and my buddy confronting him about it.


So I wasn't far off...........


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2112820 said:


> DOT is dumping salt like its free. Just checked three lots half dry already


It is for them. You're paying for salt twice


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2112809 said:


> What the hell was the point of him doing that? Guessing it was a young guy in his early 20's?


First couple times it was the dad last time was the 14 year old kid. Beyond messed up. No need to be going that fast on the lake for one let alone literally 6' away from someone's house. Even with 20" of ice that's putting them and everyone else at risk


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2112825 said:


> So I wasn't far off...........


It was a white gmc....... I tell ya some people should not be allowed on the ice at al.


----------



## Deershack

Polarismalibu;2112828 said:


> It was a white gmc....... I tell ya some people should not be allowed on the ice at al.


About that time, you pull out the camera getting video of the truck and the house and shoot long enough so that the speed can be judged. Call the cops and turn over the video. Bet it won't happen in the future.


----------



## Green Grass

My driveway is slick and the fire station paling lot is slick. I am going back to bed.


----------



## TKLAWN

Truck says 37°, just wet.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It looks like it'll be a cleanup tomorrow now, instead of a scramble tonight. GFS has it snowing most of the day tomorrow.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2112872 said:


> It looks like it'll be a cleanup tomorrow now, instead of a scramble tonight. GFS has it snowing most of the day tomorrow.


Not to mention high winds for us down here as well today and tomorrow


----------



## albhb3

Deershack;2112829 said:


> About that time, you pull out the camera getting video of the truck and the house and shoot long enough so that the speed can be judged. Call the cops and turn over the video. Bet it won't happen in the future.


A call to the DNR would of loved to tax this guy


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2112680 said:


> only 1 county away from you. it may be to you by tomorrow. yesterday it was over by Mankato. just over an inch here, but its gonna get cold before its done snowing


Just went and scraped the last lot this morning. Was going to do it at midnight last night, just wasn't feeling it. Went to bed at 6pm last night, wokeup at 7am this morning......


----------



## Bill1090

kfxgreenie;2112519 said:


> LaCrosse Area. Reading this Soap Opeara is almost better than most things you can watch on TV today.


Wait. What?


----------



## Bill1090

For all the ladies that lurk around here, I'm sorry but I am now a married man. You will all have to settle for Quality. 

My apologies


----------



## Bill1090

albhb3;2112892 said:


> A call to the DNR would of loved to tax this guy


This
........


----------



## Bill1090

Deershack;2112829 said:


> About that time, you pull out the camera getting video of the truck and the house and shoot long enough so that the speed can be judged. Call the cops and turn over the video. Bet it won't happen in the future.


This. As much as I hate to say it, I wish we had more of a DNR presence down here. Kids come out and do donuts not 20' from some of the shacks.


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;2112903 said:


> For all the ladies that lurk around here, I'm sorry but I am now a married man. You will all have to settle for Quality.
> 
> My apologies


Wait, WHAT???
We weren't invited to the reception? How dare you. :laughing:

Congratulations.


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;2112916 said:


> Wait, WHAT???
> We weren't invited to the reception? How dare you. :laughing:
> 
> Congratulations.


Having that when it's warmer. Less chance of people getting loaded and ending up passed out in a snowbank.


----------



## SSS Inc.

So it looks like our moisture arrives about 6 pm. This is also when temps start to tumble. Uh oh.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2112931 said:


> So it looks like our moisture arrives about 6 pm. This is also when temps start to tumble. Uh oh.


At 15:1 it shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;2112934 said:


> At 15:1 it shouldn't be too bad.


No it shouldn't. Not much to work with and stretched out over 20+hours.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Now to figure out why the new nam flatlines the snow three times while moisture does not flatline. All this when temps well below freezing and no mention of freezing rain or sleet on the meteogram.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;2112937 said:


> Now to figure out why the new nam flatlines the snow three times while moisture does not flatline. All this when temps well below freezing and no mention of freezing rain or sleet on the meteogram.


Maybe it hung around with quality last night?


----------



## TKLAWN

Ch 9 future cast looks pretty weak to me.


----------



## skorum03

Anyone know if any toro dealers are closing out snowblowers right now? Snow commander is running like crap and want to replace it with one that takes regular gas. I doubt theres much price difference between places but figured someone on here might know before I go buy one tomorrow.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

skorum03;2112959 said:


> Anyone know if any toro dealers are closing out snowblowers right now? Snow commander is running like crap and want to replace it with one that takes regular gas. I doubt theres much price difference between places but figured someone on here might know before I go buy one tomorrow.


Which model are you looking at? I can call and get you a price


----------



## skorum03

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2112965 said:


> Which model are you looking at? I can call and get you a price


the 7-21

Not even totally sure that I want to buy one this late in the year, but figured if there's a good price out there, then I might.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Deershack;2112829 said:


> About that time, you pull out the camera getting video of the truck and the house and shoot long enough so that the speed can be judged. Call the cops and turn over the video. Bet it won't happen in the future.


They have gone way out of there way to stay away from my house after I had some words with him.

Turns out there in a rental house go figure


----------



## Camden

Bill1090;2112903 said:


> For all the ladies that lurk around here, I'm sorry but I am now a married man. You will all have to settle for Quality.
> 
> My apologies


Congrats. You should have your reception in Little Falls so I can go and get a free meal.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2112937 said:


> Now to figure out why the new nam flatlines the snow three times while moisture does not flatline. All this when temps well below freezing and no mention of freezing rain or sleet on the meteogram.


New NAM is a little more solid. But not much snow


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;2112972 said:


> Congrats. You should have your reception in Little Falls so I can go and get a free meal.


Then I call dibs on your couch!


----------



## unit28

Moisture I saw from the 15-19 is splitting
As. Usual


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2112903 said:


> For all the ladies that lurk around here, I'm sorry but I am now a married man. You will all have to settle for Quality.
> 
> My apologies


I wonder if there are actually


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;2112959 said:


> Anyone know if any toro dealers are closing out snowblowers right now? Snow commander is running like crap and want to replace it with one that takes regular gas. I doubt theres much price difference between places but figured someone on here might know before I go buy one tomorrow.


I'll sell you my 621 I think, or is it 721. It's 4 cycle a couple seasons old. I also have a 2 cycle I'll sell with it as well. 500 for the pair. 350 for the 4 cycle.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2112979 said:


> Moisture I saw from the 15-19 is splitting
> As. Usual


Pretty sure everyone is more concerned about the .75-2" for tonight / tomorrow and whether or not they can drink Beers or Cokes during the Super Bowl.

Or probably more importantly whether or not the employees are drinking beers or cokes during the Super Bowl.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2112992 said:


> I wonder if there are actually


My limit IS 3 ciders....


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;2112993 said:


> I'll sell you my 621 I think, or is it 721. It's 4 cycle a couple seasons old. I also have a 2 cycle I'll sell with it as well. 500 for the pair. 350 for the 4 cycle.


may take you up on that. Tri-state bobcat is closing them out, djagusch just texted me about it. So i have to check things out up there first


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;2112937 said:


> Now to figure out why the new nam flatlines the snow three times while moisture does not flatline. All this when temps well below freezing and no mention of freezing rain or sleet on the meteogram.


Not going to accumulate from where it falls

Winds are all over the place

Snow Will be sideways and 8 counties out


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2112993 said:


> I'll sell you my 621 I think, or is it 721. It's 4 cycle a couple seasons old. I also have a 2 cycle I'll sell with it as well. 500 for the pair. 350 for the 4 cycle.


Closer to get Jims than these....

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/fod/5370078776.html


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2112995 said:


> Pretty sure everyone is more concerned about the .75-2" for tonight / tomorrow and whether or not they can drink Beers or Cokes during the Super Bowl.
> 
> Or probably more importantly whether or not the employees are drinking beers or cokes during the Super Bowl.


Or having to come home two days early because of 1.2" of snow.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2112995 said:


> Pretty sure everyone is more concerned about the .75-2" for tonight / tomorrow and whether or not they can drink Beers or Cokes during the Super Bowl.
> 
> Or probably more importantly whether or not the employees are drinking beers or cokes during the Super Bowl.


You missed my last from yesterday. .....sigh


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2112999 said:


> Closer to get Jims than these....
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/fod/5370078776.html


ha yeah I saw that on plowsite somewhere yesterday I think


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2113002 said:


> You missed my last from yesterday. .....sigh


I didn't miss it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I can deliver blowers next friday if anyone is interested


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snow looks like it'll be through by 6 pm tonight on the midwest radar.

http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/uppermissvly_loop.php


----------



## skorum03

lot of melting going on outside. I feel like I should be out there doing something since the sun is out and its warm


----------



## Green Grass

NorthernProServ;2113001 said:


> Or having to come home two days early because of 1.2" of snow.


Just booked my room for two harbors for Saturday night.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So much for being able to discern anything from the HRRR, other than disorganized activities.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2113014 said:


> Just booked my room for two harbors for Saturday night.


Hopefully just Saturday night.

Another GFS skyrocket Sunday night into Monday next week.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2113024 said:


> Hopefully just Saturday night.
> 
> Another GFS skyrocket Sunday night into Monday next week.


We have a room at the water park in Duluth Sunday into Monday. So I am sure I will come home and go back up.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Green Grass;2113014 said:


> Just booked my room for two harbors for Saturday night.


Thats where we are, just south of town.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2113024 said:


> Hopefully just Saturday night.
> 
> Another GFS skyrocket Sunday night into Monday next week.


Old news......
Not enough qpf Sunday night

It's splitting pushing back heavier moisture past the 18th


----------



## Green Grass

NorthernProServ;2113033 said:


> Thats where we are, just south of town.


We are staying at the Voyageur motel in town for a whole $58 a night.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2113020 said:


> So much for being able to discern anything from the HRRR, other than disorganized activities.
> 
> http://climate.cod.edu/data/forecast/animations/15Z-20160207_hrrrSL_prec_radar.gif[][/QUOTE]
> 
> This is not that bad
> 
> Splits the metro cradles the southern 3/rd


----------



## djagusch

unit28;2113002 said:


> You missed my last from yesterday. .....sigh


Are you referencing your dry air post?


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2113002 said:


> You missed my last from yesterday. .....sigh


I have to admit, the white ice comment went right over my head...


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2112872 said:


> It looks like it'll be a cleanup tomorrow now, instead of a scramble tonight. GFS has it snowing most of the day tomorrow.


Works for me.


----------



## unit28

St cloud 41*


----------



## Green Grass

Clouding up fast.


----------



## qualitycut

At least he started piling on his own lot


----------



## Camden

unit28;2113052 said:


> St cloud 41*


It's warm here too. The wind really kicked up for a while but it's settled down again.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wonder if the snow will catch the puddles in the parking lots and build there?? Or will they just end up freezing over allowing the snow to blow across even better?


----------



## Doughboy12

Target rich environment for you Quality....MOA


----------



## Green Grass

Temp is starting to go down.


----------



## albhb3

Doughboy12;2113078 said:


> Target rich environment for you Quality....MOA


isn't that him in the green shirt


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS has lowered percentages and totals.


----------



## Doughboy12

Green Grass;2113014 said:


> Just booked my room for two harbors for Saturday night.


Americinn Tofte is my go to place to stay.


----------



## Doughboy12

albhb3;2113091 said:


> isn't that him in the green shirt


I knew the first comment would be about that guy.......

....just thought he would be saying it was me...


----------



## albhb3

Doughboy12;2113098 said:


> I knew the first comment would be about that guy.......
> ....just thought he would be saying it was me...


well it was either that or about his target rich environment is mainly large women and underage girls


----------



## ringahding1

LwnmwrMan22;2113093 said:


> NWS has lowered percentages and totals.


Thank goodness!!! My son & I just came down with the FLU yesterday!! So a quick outing will work for us.


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;2113095 said:


> Americinn Tofte is my go to place to stay.


Bluefin Bay in Tofte is very nice. I'd go there more if they had a beach or a pier. It's close to other neat places up there as well. Lutsen, Grand Marais, etc.


----------



## Camden

ringahding1;2113106 said:


> Thank goodness!!! My son & I just came down with the FLU yesterday!! So a quick outing will work for us.


Yuck! Get well soon.


----------



## Green Grass

Doughboy12;2113095 said:


> Americinn Tofte is my go to place to stay.


Not going that far. Have to be able to come home if it snows


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2113093 said:


> NWS has lowered percentages and totals.


Yeah what the frick... Down to 1.1 by Noon tomorrow... :realmad:


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2113108 said:


> Bluefin Bay in Tofte is very nice. I'd go there more if they had a beach or a pier. It's close to other neat places up there as well. Lutsen, Grand Marais, etc.


My wife and I usually go in April/May... nice time of year to go up there and look at the waterfalls... Not nice enough you miss sitting on a beach... Great place


----------



## TKLAWN

Looks to be along and north of 94 to me.


----------



## Camden

Snow has started and the wind has kicked up. Down 4 degrees in an hour.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Rain changing to pancake flakes in two harbors


----------



## djagusch

Flurries here in St croix


----------



## unit28

djagusch;2113143 said:


> Flurries here in St croix


You have les, creekside


----------



## Polarismalibu

I see most of the snow melted will I was gone.


----------



## Doughboy12

albhb3;2113101 said:


> well it was either that or about his target rich environment is mainly large women and underage girls


Good catch.....................underage girls.


----------



## djagusch

unit28;2113157 said:


> You have les, creekside


It's coming down good but still 36 degrees. If it keeps up and temps drop it would add up pretty quick.


----------



## Doughboy12

ringahding1;2113106 said:


> Thank goodness!!! My son & I just came down with the FLU yesterday!! So a quick outing will work for us.


So I take it your not making the pizza party???


----------



## Doughboy12

One page since 1:30.........not to impressed...


----------



## albhb3

Doughboy12;2113176 said:


> One page since 1:30.........not to impressed...


cant blame me


----------



## Doughboy12

albhb3;2113177 said:


> cant blame me


Me either.....


----------



## Camden

Legitimate snow falling now. Down another 2 degrees.


----------



## unit28

Camden;2113189 said:


> Legitimate snow falling now. Down another 2 degrees.


Yeah
One green blob in there that looked decent.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Reports of Big Lake getting heavy snow. I see there's that one green blob making a mess.


----------



## unit28

Other side of the two disturbances...


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;2113173 said:


> So I take it your not making the pizza party???


Where we having pizza?


----------



## unit28

**** rapids raining mix


----------



## Bill1090

I'm up to 1-2" per NWS.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

unit28;2113204 said:


> **** rapids raining mix


Came down good here for about 4 minutes, now flakes are barely falling


----------



## wenzelosllc

Just started heavt sleet/rain as I got DT Minneapolis. Dropped to 38*


----------



## unit28

Roads are wet as heck

Hope there's not white or black ice tonight


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NAM is creeping up. RAP is already as high as NWS forecast.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2113210 said:


> Came down good here for about 4 minutes, now flakes are barely falling


Same here... not much happening at all... came down good but melted


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Salt now, salt later, or salt now and later? Hmmm


----------



## skorum03

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2113234 said:


> Salt now, salt later, or salt now and later? Hmmm


hang plow now, or hang plow later?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

fill up trucks now, or 3 am swearing??


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;2113176 said:


> One page since 1:30.........not to impressed...


Been a busy day for me:

Cleaed thw garage
Fixed a snowblower
Installed a beacon and heater fan on thw dump truck
fixed the dump cylinder on the 1 ton
Scrapped 4 accounts

Just picked up gyros and heading for home to have some dinner and listen to my wife cus and scream at the TV while she's watching the football game..... And pray to baby Jesus that it doesn't snow


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2113238 said:


> fill up trucks now, or 3 am swearing??


Need to know by midnight if Im coming back, truck is all ready to go when I get there.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2113243 said:


> Need to know by midnight if Im coming back, truck is all ready to go when I get there.


Winds going to be blowing so hard curbs lines will be about only thing with any snow on it.


----------



## Doughboy12

Snowing and BLOWING hard....attm.


----------



## andy34

Hey guys I have a 3 month old snowex power plow and go to hook up to it and all the on off light does on controller is flash rapidly. Plow won't hook up. Looked it up and what I am reading is there is a security code you can set for theft. When it's flashing you are supposed to enter the code. Problem is I never set this feature up. I know it's a long shot but does anyone know how to bypass or reset the code?


----------



## qualitycut

andy34;2113252 said:


> Hey guys I have a 3 month old snowex power plow and go to hook up to it and all the on off light does on controller is flash rapidly. Plow won't hook up. Looked it up and what I am reading is there is a security code you can set for theft. When it's flashing you are supposed to enter the code. Problem is I never set this feature up. I know it's a long shot but does anyone know how to bypass or reset the code?


Un hook the battery on truck maybe


----------



## Camden

andy34;2113252 said:


> Hey guys I have a 3 month old snowex power plow and go to hook up to it and all the on off light does on controller is flash rapidly. Plow won't hook up. Looked it up and what I am reading is there is a security code you can set for theft. When it's flashing you are supposed to enter the code. Problem is I never set this feature up. I know it's a long shot but does anyone know how to bypass or reset the code?


It's either push the top left button and go around clockwise or push the top left button and go counter-clockwise.

Edit: Just to be clear, it's only the corner buttons. Don't touch the ones in the middle.


----------



## Ranger620

After marching down the field Broncos settle for a field goal. Now let's see how Carolina does


----------



## andy34

Thanks for the help. Still won't unlock. Sounds like there is a key or special controller that dealers have that will unlock. Man kinda wish I stuck with my simple leo plows now.


----------



## djagusch

Can see tire track ridges when I drove into my driveway. 5 miles south roads were still wet though.


----------



## wizardsr

andy34;2113275 said:


> Thanks for the help. Still won't unlock. Sounds like there is a key or special controller that dealers have that will unlock. Man kinda wish I stuck with my simple leo plows now.


No kidding. The original power plows had ridiculously simple wiring, very easy to diagnose problems, and no electronic computer gizmo crap to go haywire in the middle of a blizzard.


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;2113179 said:


> Me either.....


Better learn to talk to yourself on here.


----------



## albhb3

the fix is in boys


----------



## unit28

Wet slush grand Rapids


----------



## Camden

andy34;2113275 said:


> Thanks for the help. Still won't unlock. Sounds like there is a key or special controller that dealers have that will unlock. Man kinda wish I stuck with my simple leo plows now.


http://library.westernplows.com/pdfs/43181.00_050113_for_web.pdf

Page 52 (It's for Western but it's the same as your unit) Hope you get it figured out.


----------



## andy34

wizardsr;2113283 said:


> No kidding. The original power plows had ridiculously simple wiring, very easy to diagnose problems, and no electronic computer gizmo crap to go haywire in the middle of a blizzard.


Yeah no kidding. I looked under the cover saw all the wiring and computer stuff and put the cover right back on. One more thing I am going to try is hook up a blizzard controller and see if that might do something.


----------



## CityGuy

Roads are white and wind is blowing good here.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2113243 said:


> Need to know by midnight if Im coming back, truck is all ready to go when I get there.


I wouldn't worry much... supposed to be .9 by Noon tomorrow


----------



## albhb3

andy34;2113275 said:


> Thanks for the help. Still won't unlock. Sounds like there is a key or special controller that dealers have that will unlock. Man kinda wish I stuck with my simple leo plows now.


sounds like a special kind of bs.... here come the shoulda bought a (enter a plow brand here rib) yeah its gonna get thick


----------



## SSS Inc.

Wow the temp dropped fast. 31º here. VRAC 1.6"


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;2113308 said:


> Wow the temp dropped fast. 31º here. VRAC 1.6"


Still 38° here. Might suck if we get freezing rain first.


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2113298 said:


> I wouldn't worry much... supposed to be .9 by Noon tomorrow


I'm ok with, brother and shovelers can hit walks and salt lots and I can stay right where I'm at !


----------



## 1997chevy

Freeway from finlayson to pine city nothing but ice! Side roads are actually better due to less traffic


----------



## djagusch

The refs are leaning one way on this game.


----------



## unit28

Going on day six at the hospital.......


----------



## CGLC

andy34;2113252 said:


> Hey guys I have a 3 month old snowex power plow and go to hook up to it and all the on off light does on controller is flash rapidly. Plow won't hook up. Looked it up and what I am reading is there is a security code you can set for theft. When it's flashing you are supposed to enter the code. Problem is I never set this feature up. I know it's a long shot but does anyone know how to bypass or reset the code?


If it's anything like the 8100's it could be a connection issue or the switches on the plow side?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Well... driveway and roads still really clear due to all the wind... Really can't tell how much has come down, been coming down good though...


----------



## snowman55

put this out again $25/hr to shovel and ice melt tonight.

send me your guys and bill me. keep extra.

come run a salt truck and bring a shoveler.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2113344 said:


> Well... driveway and roads still really clear due to all the wind... Really can't tell how much has come down, been coming down good though...


Yea not going to be much plowing going on.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2113350 said:


> Yea not going to be much plowing going on.


We'll see about that.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2113358 said:


> We'll see about that.


Its going be blown clear of the lots


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

unit28;2113339 said:


> Going on day six at the hospital.......


That sucks, hopefully things get better. At Mercy? Let me know if you want to get I bite to eat I'm not far.


----------



## Camden

unit28;2113339 said:


> Going on day six at the hospital.......


WTF? Sorry to hear this. What's going on?



snowman55;2113348 said:


> put this out again $25/hr to shovel and ice melt tonight.
> 
> send me your guys and bill me. keep extra.
> 
> come run a salt truck and bring a shoveler.


Why are you hurting so bad for people? Did a bunch quit or something? I'm going through some tough times as well. A couple of my guys just don't seem to care about their jobs any more. I don't get it. I pay $15-20/hr which is way more than average for our area.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2113362 said:


> Its going be blown clear of the lots


I wasn't talking about the lots. 

One of us will end up with a lot with 3' of snow after it all blows in. It has to go somewhere.


----------



## snowman55

Camden;2113369 said:


> WTF? Sorry to hear this. What's going on?
> 
> Why are you hurting so bad for people? Did a bunch quit or something? I'm going through some tough times as well. A couple of my guys just don't seem to care about their jobs any more. I don't get it. I pay $15-20/hr which is way more than average for our area.


I lost a few guys, a couple on vacation. But the rest are just beat. Most guys have 70+ hours in this week and don't want to work anymore.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Camden;2113369 said:


> WTF? Sorry to hear this. What's going on?
> 
> Why are you hurting so bad for people? Did a bunch quit or something? I'm going through some tough times as well. A couple of my guys just don't seem to care about their jobs any more. I don't get it. I pay $15-20/hr which is way more than average for our area.


Everyone seems to think they are worth $25/hr to be a shovel operator. Just wait when $15/hr minimum wage comes through


----------



## snowman55

snowman55;2113374 said:


> I lost a few guys, a couple on vacation. But the rest are just beat. Most guys have 70+ hours in this week and don't want to work anymore.


or maybe I'm a ***** to work for?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2113372 said:


> I wasn't talking about the lots.
> 
> One of us will end up with a lot with 3' of snow after it all blows in. It has to go somewhere.


Yea it will all be along the curbs. Thats what i meant by not much plowing going on. Not non at all


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2113379 said:


> Yea it will all be along the curbs. Thats what i meant by not much plowing going on. Not non at all


I know what you meant.


----------



## Doughboy12

BIL is at the game.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2113372 said:


> I wasn't talking about the lots.
> 
> One of us will end up with a lot with 3' of snow after it all blows in. It has to go somewhere.


This is true... I was actually going to take a drive about midnight just to take a look at some sites and see what's up... Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

No good! I called wide left but right up-right works too.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

SSS Inc.;2113394 said:


> No good! I called wide left but right up-right works too.


Holy false start that didn't get called


----------



## qualitycut

So far my observation is blacktop has a coating because that first 10th froze to it. Concrete is bare everything blew off.


----------



## Doughboy12

I have about an inch on the deck....all blown in.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2113372 said:


> I wasn't talking about the lots.
> 
> One of us will end up with a lot with 3' of snow after it all blows in. It has to go somewhere.


Not all of us have 6 acre lots to plow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Break in the moisture for a while.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;2113405 said:


> Not all of us have 6 acre lots to plow


Doh kay.......


----------



## Green Grass

This game is pathetic.


----------



## qualitycut

I want to kick that guy in the groin who keeps howling or whoooooooooohing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2113421 said:


> I want to kick that guy in the groin who keeps howling or whoooooooooohing.


:laughing: my wife says the same thing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2113420 said:


> This game is pathetic.


My 13 year old is arguing with us that it isn't. He says that's just an opinion and it's clearly wrong.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2113424 said:


> My 13 year old is arguing with us that it isn't. He says that's just an opinion and it's clearly wrong.


It's either pathetic or rigged both are up for debate


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2113421 said:


> I want to kick that guy in the groin who keeps howling or whoooooooooohing.


What is wrong with that guy!


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;2113427 said:


> What is wrong with that guy!


It's the same guy who usually says Omaha. They just changed it up a bit for the super bowl.


----------



## Green Grass

Stick a fork in them


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;2113429 said:


> It's the same guy who usually says Omaha. They just changed it up a bit for the super bowl.


No not the ****** QB


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2113423 said:


> :laughing: my wife says the same thing.


This....exactly this.


----------



## Doughboy12

He only used Omaha 6 or 7 times....


----------



## NorthernProServ

Any snow reports from that first wave that moved through?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;2113439 said:


> Any snow reports from that first wave that moved through?


Right in front of my garage, in the trees, sheltered by the wife's car, so it could drift.......

7/16".

I'm headed out now....


----------



## qualitycut

.25 or less here


----------



## Doughboy12

Why are people saying that was a bad game???


----------



## Green Grass

I am debating on setting an alarm and checking stuff or just dealing with wind issues after it is done.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2113444 said:


> Why are people saying that was a bad game???


Its was sloppy play.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2113445 said:


> I am debating on setting an alarm and checking stuff or just dealing with wind issues after it is done.


Well if you're going to deal with wind issues i would wait till the winds done


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2113446 said:


>


Same lot....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Tons of ice..........


----------



## Ranger620

I think the Mountain Dew kick start commercial was the best. 
Puppy monkey baby
Commercials were kinda disappointing


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2113450 said:


> Tons of ice..........


I spose I need to salt then


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2113439 said:


> Any snow reports from that first wave that moved through?


Not much here... Going to run out and check on some things to make sure nothing is out of control with drifting...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2113457 said:


> Not much here... Going to run out and check on some things to make sure nothing is out of control with drifting...


I've been hard pressed to find a drift.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sss- guess we see why the NAM was flatlining the snow at times.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2113461 said:


> Sss- guess we see why the NAM was flatlining the snow at times.


I guess so.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2113459 said:


> I've been hard pressed to find a drift.


So you're saying I can stay home and stay warm... Thumbs Up


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2113464 said:


> So you're saying I can stay home and stay warm... Thumbs Up


I'm gonna check Plymouth and **** rapids I'll give you a report

Leaving after the weather


----------



## NorthernProServ

Ranger620;2113468 said:


> I'm gonna check Plymouth and **** rapids I'll give you a report
> 
> Leaving after the weather


Got the guys going out at 2am to salt and do walks, hoping to keep it that way !


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2113468 said:


> I'm gonna check Plymouth and **** rapids I'll give you a report
> 
> Leaving after the weather


You're the best! :salute:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

In Lino, same as my pic from earlier. No real drifting, including in bank drive throughs.


----------



## Drakeslayer

NorthernProServ;2113471 said:


> Got the guys going out at 2am to salt and do walks, hoping to keep it that way !


Same except 4 am.


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;2113455 said:


> I think the Mountain Dew kick start commercial was the best.
> Puppy monkey baby
> Commercials were kinda disappointing


I liked the Doritos commercial with the baby.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Channel 9 says up to 2" by 6 "P" M tomorrow, not AM.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2113481 said:


> I liked the Doritos commercial with the baby.


We thought that was the best one.


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;2113481 said:


> I liked the Doritos commercial with the baby.


I agree but it's an older commercial. I've seen it before today


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2113482 said:


> Channel 9 says up to 2" by 6 "P" M tomorrow, not AM.


Said the same thing for rochester, barly a Dusting here now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

RAP / NAM are at 1/2" at 14:1 through 6 pm, GFS is at 1" through 6 pm tomorrow. I'm headed back home and going to bed. Doing like the rest, getting up @ 4 to hit up salting.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2113489 said:


> RAP / NAM are at 1/2" at 14:1 through 6 pm, GFS is at 1" through 6 pm tomorrow. I'm headed back home and going to bed. Doing like the rest, getting up @ 4 to hit up salting.


Text me of there is a bunch of snow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2113490 said:


> Text me of there is a bunch of snow


Tried that before. Didn't work out too well for you.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Yeah... Definitely not much at all in MG...


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2113489 said:


> RAP / NAM are at 1/2" at 14:1 through 6 pm, GFS is at 1" through 6 pm tomorrow. I'm headed back home and going to bed. Doing like the rest, getting up @ 4 to hit up salting.


Good enough for me! Feel safe looking at the radar to, can have a few dam beers now!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2113481 said:


> I liked the Doritos commercial with the baby.


That one was hilarious


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2113492 said:


> Yeah... Definitely not much at all in MG...


Dusting in Plymouth. Lots were half blown clean. 494 and 9


----------



## NorthernProServ

Ranger620;2113496 said:


> Dusting in Plymouth. Lots were half blown clean. 494 and 9


How about 494 and 55 

Jk!

Sounds like just a salt run !


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Channel 4 is just running the news. I'll post Schaffer's report in a bit.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2113499 said:


> Channel 4 is just running the news. I'll post Schaffer's report in a bit.


Little more accumulation, not much... beat you


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2113503 said:


> Little more accumulation, not much... beat you


Yeah but.... You forgot this for quality.....

This was at 11 pm, not 4 am BTW...



Oakdale is awfully close to N. St. Paul.


----------



## ryde307

Minnetonka Eden prairie excelsior chanhassen and everything between is less than 1/4" salting and walks at 4.
Won on the game atleast. Picked broncos with the under. Tried a new app and didn't bet it correctly should have won more but still won all my bets.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2113504 said:


> Yeah but.... You forgot this for quality.....
> 
> This was at 11 pm, not 4 am BTW...
> 
> 
> 
> Oakdale is awfully close to N. St. Paul.


Tape measure in a drift I think......


----------



## unit28

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2113363 said:


> That sucks, hopefully things get better. At Mercy? Let me know if you want to get I bite to eat I'm not far.


TY
Couldn't stay awake
Was supposed to get out yesterday but they added one more day


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2113504 said:


> Yeah but.... You forgot this for quality.....
> 
> This was at 11 pm, not 4 am BTW...
> 
> 
> 
> Oakdale is awfully close to N. St. Paul.


Wait, what? That seems crazy...


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2113510 said:


> Wait, what? That seems crazy...


I think SSS ran up to N. St. Paul with his pucks 
Lol


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2113450 said:


> Tons of ice..........


Buuurp.............


----------



## unit28

Lots are frozen here in coont rspids


----------



## andy34

LwnmwrMan22;2113504 said:


> Yeah but.... You forgot this for quality.....
> 
> This was at 11 pm, not 4 am BTW...
> 
> 
> 
> Oakdale is awfully close to N. St. Paul.


Think someone is measuring with a Fisher Price tape measure in a drift. I live 5 miles from Nsp might have 3/8"


----------



## qualitycut

Doesn't look any different than it did when i went to bed


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2113519 said:


> Doesn't look any different than it did when i went to bed


Just woke up 20 minutes ago. I had a dark blue blob go over Lindstrom so I'm headed over to check it out.

Driving, snow is definitely blowing across the roads and is caught up on the edges.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

What every lot looks like.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2113522 said:


> What every lot looks like.....


That's the worse I could find around Chisago City / Wyoming / Lindstrom. 90% of other areas aren't even that bad.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;2113519 said:


> Doesn't look any different than it did when i went to bed


Same here, went to bed at 10:30 after all that talk of plowing when I mentioned salting. Time to salt


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

There's less snow in my Lino lot now, than there was earlier.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NAM is at zero. Rap is @ 1/3".


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

University in St.Paul has SO much salt it's crunching driving on it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2113532 said:


> University in St.Paul has SO much salt it's crunching driving on it


Northern Salt isn't opening until 6 am.


----------



## unit28

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2113525 said:


> Same here, went to bed at 10:30 after all that talk of plowing when I mentioned salting. Time to salt


Yeah,
That's what I said the other day

Channel 4 in North branch


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2113534 said:


> Northern Salt isn't opening until 6 am.


Call ahead seating


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;2113534 said:


> Northern Salt isn't opening until 6 am.


I have a bin, besides I don't get it from them and you know where one of my backup supplies is


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2113537 said:


> I have a bin, besides I don't get it from them


I know.... Just giving you the needle. That, and taking a shot at NS. Another morning where there's tons of ice, and they only open an hour early. You'd think they'd have someone there at 2 am.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;2113539 said:


> I know.... Just giving you the needle. That, and taking a shot at NS. Another morning where there's tons of ice, and they only open an hour early. You'd think they'd have someone there at 2 am.


Especially since they are there loading as we speak. One of my properties buts up to them kinda. I do need to order salt, down to 12-15 ton


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2113541 said:


> Especially since they are there loading as we speak. One of my properties buts up to them kinda. I do need to order salt, down to 12-15 ton


Loading the bin? Or their trucks. I suppose either way, maybe that's why they're holding off. Get their work done before having to deal with everyone else.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;2113542 said:


> Loading the bin? Or their trucks. I suppose either way, maybe that's why they're holding off. Get their work done before having to deal with everyone else.


Their trucks


----------



## CityGuy

Light snow and drifting in the usual spots out here.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Been home for half hour, wide awake. We all should have gone to breakfast


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Wonder if I would have any luck if I crawled into bed and gave the wife a nudge? Guessing no


----------



## banonea

14 here

little to nothing here as far as snow goes. some light drifting but that is it.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2113563 said:


> Wonder if I would have any luck if I crawled into bed and gave the wife a nudge? Guessing no


I crawled back in bed, but the wife is heading to work. Gonna see if I can get an hour's sleep before the 10 year old has to get up.


----------



## Bill1090

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2113563 said:


> Wonder if I would have any luck if I crawled into bed and gave the wife a nudge? Guessing no


Only one way to find out.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Bill1090;2113583 said:


> Only one way to find out.


Umm nope, 4yo got up and crawled into bed with mom at some point


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Give up, making coffee


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2113542 said:


> Loading the bin? Or their trucks. I suppose either way, maybe that's why they're holding off. Get their work done before having to deal with everyone else.


Or make thier competition look bad. Maybe both


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2113590 said:


> Umm nope, 4yo got up and crawled into bed with mom at some point


A friend of ours kid slept in thier bed for a long time, wouldn't surprise me if he still does. He's 15 now. That would have drove me nuts. Consider yourself lucky it's just now and then


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Mostly everything is bare. Did some along curbs. Will have a couple townhome association to do. One has 2" in every stinking drive. The other has 2' drifts along the edges. Problem is I can't do them til the wind slows down a bit. Not alot of shoveling though


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2113590 said:


> Umm nope, 4yo got up and crawled into bed with mom at some point


I hate when that happens!!!


----------



## Bill1090

I'm gonna head out in about 30 mins. NWS put out that one of the areas I service got 1.8" compared to the .9" everywhere else.


----------



## skorum03

Coating of snow at best here. Roads are slick though


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

jimslawnsnow;2113594 said:


> Or make thier competition look bad. Maybe both


1 of the reasons I won't buy from them. I have a few


----------



## kfxgreenie

Bill1090;2113606 said:


> I'm gonna head out in about 30 mins. NWS put out that one of the areas I service got 1.8" compared to the .9" everywhere else.


West Salem really get 1.8?


----------



## qualitycut

Lots are 99 percent snow free


----------



## skorum03

It's going to feel like winter again this week. Also looks to be pretty boring as far as snowfall goes.


----------



## skorum03

Looks to warm up considerably after this coming weekend though...

Accuweather shows temps consistently in the 30s


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2113691 said:


> Lots are 99 percent snow free


I never even checked mine after seeing how little snow we had at 7 this morning. Not even 1/4". Nws had 1.6" on the hourly until last night too.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;2113695 said:


> I never even checked mine after seeing how little snow we had at 7 this morning. Not even 1/4". Nws had 1.6" on the hourly until last night too.


I didnt check mine either just noticed all the lots on the way to the gym


----------



## ryde307

I have a lawn quote do today. Struggling to get into that mindset.


----------



## unit28

ryde307;2113709 said:


> I have a lawn quote do today. Struggling to get into that mindset.


Trubrown is out


----------



## Bill1090

kfxgreenie;2113632 said:


> West Salem really get 1.8?


Eh it's hard to say. There's 6" drifts in places though.


----------



## Bill1090

My truck still gets that burning smell when it's under a load. Not as bad as before they replaced the injectors though. I don't get it?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Unit, you guys being discharged today? We can grab lunch or dinner. Hopefully you can't because you are going home, but if you're not I'm available


----------



## NorthernProServ

ryde307;2113709 said:


> I have a lawn quote do today. Struggling to get into that mindset.


Had a aeration and dethatch one about 2 weeks 
.


----------



## ryde307

Anyone going to the Siteone (JDL) event at the Mystic Lake Casino next week?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2113709 said:


> I have a lawn quote do today. Struggling to get into that mindset.


I got two requests from monthly snow customers where we don't do the lawn, after I sent out invoices this morning.


----------



## Ranger620

Bill1090;2113716 said:


> Eh it's hard to say. There's 6" drifts in places though.


I'm coming down to your town this week. Be down Wednesday-Sunday


----------



## Bill1090

$1.99 diesel.......


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;2113733 said:


> I'm coming down to your town this week. Be down Wednesday-Sunday


Boat show??


----------



## qualitycut

Sss must be busy plowing


----------



## ryde307

Just had our fuel tanks filled.
Gas .99 Gallon plus .18 Federal Tax, .28 State Tax Total $1.45 Gallon
Diesel $1.45 , .24 Federal Tax, .28 State Tax Total $1.97 Gallon


----------



## Ranger620

Bill1090;2113740 said:


> Boat show??


You are correct sir


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;2113742 said:


> Just had our fuel tanks filled.
> Gas .99 Gallon plus .18 Federal Tax, .28 State Tax Total $1.45 Gallon
> Diesel $1.45 , .24 Federal Tax, .28 State Tax Total $1.97 Gallon


I'll have to take a look at what we are paying. Getting our tanks filled today as well.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2113741 said:


> Sss must be busy plowing


I did plow part of our shop that hasn't been touched all year. Does that count? Pulling equipment inside to go through everything.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

1.76 diesel down here. 1.49 gas


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2113731 said:


> Anyone going to the Siteone (JDL) event at the Mystic Lake Casino next week?


Thinking about it


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2113749 said:


> I did plow part of our shop that hasn't been touched all year. Does that count? Pulling equipment inside to go through everything.


You getting into spring mode or pulling in winter stuff?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2113749 said:


> I did plow part of our shop that hasn't been touched all year. Does that count? Pulling equipment inside to go through everything.


And i wasnt being specific on plowing what with all the talk of nudging this morning


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2113742 said:


> Just had our fuel tanks filled.
> Gas .99 Gallon plus .18 Federal Tax, .28 State Tax Total $1.45 Gallon
> Diesel $1.45 , .24 Federal Tax, .28 State Tax Total $1.97 Gallon


Who do you use? Diesel dogs? Do you file to get the road tax back from the state?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2113745 said:


> I'll have to take a look at what we are paying. Getting our tanks filled today as well.


Who do you use? Diesel Dogs? Do you file to get the road tax back from the state?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2113759 said:


> You getting into spring mode or pulling in winter stuff?


That's what I was wondering. Is there something in the extended forecast I'm missing??


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

qualitycut;2113760 said:


> And i wasnt being specific on plowing what with all the talk of nudging this morning


Just had to wait until she came home from dropping him off at preschoolxysport


----------



## ryde307

cbservicesllc;2113755 said:


> Thinking about it


If there is no snow I am going. Something to do and get excited about spring.



LwnmwrMan22;2113765 said:


> Who do you use? Diesel dogs? Do you file to get the road tax back from the state?


We use Beaudry. Diesel dogs was hard to communicate with. A friend uses them and is happy but didn't work for us.
They supplied the tanks, we had to hook them up.
Yes, We file for the refund. Each tank has 2 meters. We flip a valve and fuel is sent through 1 for on road 1 for off. Makes it easy to log. We have a log sheet with who filled it, what equipment # was filled, mileage, pump start and stop, and date.
If fuel is going up you save money. If it's going down it costs you more. The big savings is the time.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2113759 said:


> You getting into spring mode or pulling in winter stuff?


Spring mode. Not because I think it's imminent just trying to stay ahead of the game. Lots to go through. Last week I got through three bobcats, a tractor and two street sweepers. Now I'm back on more sweepers.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2113767 said:


> Who do you use? Diesel Dogs? Do you file to get the road tax back from the state?


We use Kelley fuels. Very nice people to work with. We also have on and off road tanks so no refund required. Tanks were provided free of charge and we are usually with in a few pennies + - of the SA down the street.


----------



## TKLAWN

So dumb question then, off road is no tax??

We buy from Farm supply which is market price daily, paying just for the convenience basically.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2113795 said:


> So dumb question then, off road is no tax??
> 
> We buy from Farm supply which is market price daily, paying just for the convenience basically.


If you keep track of your fuel used in equipment, you can file forms to get the taxes paid on those fuels back.

Gas or diesel.


----------



## albhb3

Polaris racing business must be going good stretched custom pete and race trailers don't come cheap Stillwater scale wanted a closer look today


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;2113805 said:


> Polaris racing business must be going good stretched custom pete and race trailers don't come cheap Stillwater scale wanted a closer look today


They were pulling people into to the igh target today too.


----------



## skorum03

Going away from email billing. Always hear the "oh it went to my junk mail, sorry" or "Oh I don't think I got/saw it" responses. It's funny cause those are the people who specifically asked to be billed via email too. Anyways back to envelopes, hoping I have better success. How many of you accept credit card? I've been asked by a few people about that lately.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2113796 said:


> If you keep track of your fuel used in equipment, you can file forms to get the taxes paid on those fuels back.
> 
> Gas or diesel.


Yeah I know, wife is on me to keep track of it I just don't do it.

If I could just buy off road it would take care of itself, I just use a 300 gallon barrel for equipment only.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2113820 said:


> They were pulling people into to the igh target today too.


must be needing money


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2113796 said:


> If you keep track of your fuel used in equipment, you can file forms to get the taxes paid on those fuels back.
> 
> Gas or diesel.


This... We use holiday fleet and we have certain vehicle ID's for equipment. At the end of the year, all those gallons get added and that's what we request the rebate for...


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;2113805 said:


> Polaris racing business must be going good stretched custom pete and race trailers don't come cheap Stillwater scale wanted a closer look today


Lavalle has 3 or 4 of those rigs plus a few pickups and enclosed trailers


----------



## unit28

6 days in the hole......
We're busting out tonight boys


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2113835 said:


> This... We use holiday fleet and we have certain vehicle ID's for equipment. At the end of the year, all those gallons get added and that's what we request the rebate for...


I really should go back to that fleet card that's pretty much the only place I get fuel. I have gotten bad fuel to many times at sa


----------



## banonea

unit28;2113837 said:


> 6 days in the hole......
> We're busting out tonight boys


Good to hear, they get things figured out


----------



## Camden

skorum03;2113821 said:


> Going away from email billing. Always hear the "oh it went to my junk mail, sorry" or "Oh I don't think I got/saw it" responses. It's funny cause those are the people who specifically asked to be billed via email too. Anyways back to envelopes, hoping I have better success. How many of you accept credit card? I've been asked by a few people about that lately.


Yep, I go with the old fashioned method as well. Everything is printed and sent by mail.

I don't really have trouble getting paid but back when I did it was always a local person. I'd tell them "I sent an invoice to San Francisco and it made it there, I sent one to New Jersey and it made it there...you're telling me your invoice didn't make it across town?". I basically made them feel stupid enough so that they'd pay me. I grew tired of that and I dropped them.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2113838 said:


> I really should go back to that fleet card that's pretty much the only place I get fuel. I have gotten bad fuel to many times at sa


Yeah there's virtually one on every corner... I prefer Holiday over SA... even though both are MN companies...


----------



## unit28

banonea;2113841 said:


> Good to hear, they get things figured out


It's not all good news but
we're lucky to get this far

Thanks for all the support from everyone


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This is what I'm comparing with, with the tractors.....

https://www.kubota.com/assets/product/Comps/L60/GrandL60ModelsCompPDF.pdf

And yes, it's going to lean Kubota since it's Kubota's paperwork, but JD has essentially the same form.


----------



## skorum03

Camden;2113845 said:


> Yep, I go with the old fashioned method as well. Everything is printed and sent by mail.
> 
> I don't really have trouble getting paid but back when I did it was always a local person. I'd tell them "I sent an invoice to San Francisco and it made it there, I sent one to New Jersey and it made it there...you're telling me your invoice didn't make it across town?". I basically made them feel stupid enough so that they'd pay me. I grew tired of that and I dropped them.


I like it. I don't have a problem with 95/100 people


----------



## Ranger620

Stupid dodge Why don't they have upfiter switches like ford. They have nothing aftermarket that I can find to go in the spaces. Now i have to drill a hole in my brand new dashboard


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

unit28;2113847 said:


> It's not all good news but
> we're lucky to get this far
> 
> Thanks for all the support from everyone


That's good, everyone sleeps better in their own bed


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2113857 said:


> Stupid dodge Why don't they have upfiter switches like ford. They have nothing aftermarket that I can find to go in the spaces. Now i have to drill a hole in my brand new dashboard


Yeah baby! I was even able to easily put upfitter switches into one of my trucks that didn't come with them!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2113869 said:


> Yeah baby! I was even able to easily put upfitter switches into one of my trucks that didn't come with them!


I have my plow wired into one instead of the toggle for truck/plow. Pretty slick


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2113872 said:


> I have my plow wired into one instead of the toggle for truck/plow. Pretty slick


Same! Very slick!


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2113867 said:


> That's good, everyone sleeps better in their own bed


Absolutely, hope things keep progressing Unit!


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2113869 said:


> Yeah baby! I was even able to easily put upfitter switches into one of my trucks that didn't come with them!


It's definitely a disappointment. Although not the end of the world.


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;2113857 said:


> Stupid dodge Why don't they have upfiter switches like ford. They have nothing aftermarket that I can find to go in the spaces. Now i have to drill a hole in my brand new dashboard


Auto zone has this unit
4 touch pad swiches on a ribbon $25.00
I didnd try to hide it beacuse we have more wiring to do but i wanted a beacon on the dump truck


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2113872 said:


> I have my plow wired into one instead of the toggle for truck/plow. Pretty slick


What do you mean plow wired into one?

Edit. The headlight toggle for a Boss? Tool me a bit to think. Haven't had one for ever and forgot they had those


----------



## Ranger620

Searching more. It looks like dodge offers it in cab/chassis trucks. The dealer told me I can't put that in my truck though. Gonna try another dealer.


----------



## qualitycut

Jim. You ever find out anymore on the whole mail/bills deal?


----------



## CityGuy

Just got told by a citizen that I am creating white out conditions behind the truck while plowing the drifts off the road. Well then I guess we will wait until the wind stops blowing and then plow the road and she can drive through the 2 to 3 foot tall drifts in the mean time.


----------



## mnlefty

skorum03;2113821 said:


> Going away from email billing. Always hear the "oh it went to my junk mail, sorry" or "Oh I don't think I got/saw it" responses. It's funny cause those are the people who specifically asked to be billed via email too. Anyways back to envelopes, hoping I have better success. How many of you accept credit card? I've been asked by a few people about that lately.


I took credit cards back in the day, also could do electronic bank transfers, all through quickbooks. Also signed up quite a few to "autopay", where I just hit the card or bank account up front and sent the invoice or statement showing zero balance. Was nice to have about 20% of the monthly money guaranteed on the day invoices go out.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2113914 said:


> Jim. You ever find out anymore on the whole mail/bills deal?


they think they got the guy, the last I heard. also took some invoices as I have had some people wondering where their bills are. only took out going mail. must not have wanted to stick around for incoming mail. we have a couple cameras up now that records movement


----------



## Doughboy12

Bel just pulled a little "Frankie" on us.....
Grab you warm coat. 
Grab your hat. 
Grab your blanket. 

:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;2113909 said:


> Searching more. It looks like dodge offers it in cab/chassis trucks. The dealer told me I can't put that in my truck though. Gonna try another dealer.


They can be factory installed in the pickups but can not be added later.


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;2113937 said:


> They can be factory installed in the pickups but can not be added later.


Maybe that's what they were saying. Still dumb. Trying to figure out a way that look nice or hidden. I can't even put my own switch in where the blanks are as there's no room behind them.


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea;2113898 said:


> Auto zone has this unit
> 4 touch pad swiches on a ribbon $25.00
> I didnd try to hide it beacuse we have more wiring to do but i wanted a beacon on the dump truck


Nice! Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

mnlefty;2113925 said:


> I took credit cards back in the day, also could do electronic bank transfers, all through quickbooks. Also signed up quite a few to "autopay", where I just hit the card or bank account up front and sent the invoice or statement showing zero balance. Was nice to have about 20% of the monthly money guaranteed on the day invoices go out.


This is what I do... Although not through Quickbooks


----------



## albhb3

rah roh just got my sleep apnea test back from the wife she was not pleased with me to say the least


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;2113940 said:


> Maybe that's what they were saying. Still dumb. Trying to figure out a way that look nice or hidden. I can't even put my own switch in where the blanks are as there's no room behind them.


I cut my knee panel and put flat switches in there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My parking lots are whiter now, than they have been in the last 36 hours.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2113973 said:


> My parking lots are whiter now, than they have been in the last 36 hours.


What the cafe... Another non predicted snow...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2113976 said:


> What the cafe... Another non predicted snow...


No no says 10% 

Was at dinner and looked outside. What the cafe!?! Its done now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2113981 said:


> No no says 10%
> 
> Was at dinner and looked outside. What the cafe!?! Its done now


Not here.


----------



## Greenery

Well its safe to say that you shouldn't drop down turbo hill with a 144 that's not pulling full rpms. Talk about getting a bit worried.

I guess they don't call it turbo hill for nothing. Over 3 hours to get back up.


----------



## Ranger620

Green Grass;2113969 said:


> I cut my knee panel and put flat switches in there.


Do you have a pic so I can see??? Just looking for some options. In all likelihood I will only have one switch as I don't think I will have any other accessories.


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;2113998 said:


> Do you have a pic so I can see??? Just looking for some options. In all likelihood I will only have one switch as I don't think I will have any other accessories.


----------



## banonea

Quite in here tonight.

Time to go check accounts and see if i need to do anything....


----------



## Camden

I just looked at a log sheet from the guy who did sidewalks today. He circled "coating" at one location and at the place right next door he circled 8". High winds sure are an X-factor.


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;2114038 said:


> Quite in here tonight.
> 
> Time to go check accounts and see if i need to do anything....


That it is. Everyone must've decided to get hobbies.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2114042 said:


> That it is. Everyone must've decided to get hobbies.


Fell asleep for a while. Out and about now to see what I need to salt now that the snow is finally done.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

You guys see BLM is planning to protest at the Crashed Ice? These people are even dumber than I thought. Yeah you should go piss off a bunch of drunk hockey players/fans let me know how that works out for you


----------



## Camden

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2114045 said:


> You guys see BLM is planning to protest at the Crashed Ice? These people are even dumber than I thought. Yeah you should go piss off a bunch of drunk hockey players/fans let me know how that works out for you


They're looking for a fight. They crave the attention.


----------



## Green Grass

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2114045 said:


> You guys see BLM is planning to protest at the Crashed Ice? These people are even dumber than I thought. Yeah you should go piss off a bunch of drunk hockey players/fans let me know how that works out for you


That could be the best thing to happen to that group.


----------



## Drakeslayer

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2114045 said:


> You guys see BLM is planning to protest at the Crashed Ice? These people are even dumber than I thought. Yeah you should go piss off a bunch of drunk hockey players/fans let me know how that works out for you






Maybe these guys will show up!
You will have to copy and paste I'm not sure how to link it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

First lot had patchy snow on it. Skipped it for now. Second lot was wet with patchy snow. I salted that one to prevent refreeze.

Gonna go check Vadnais Heights, then double back and salt the one in Forest Lake. 

I'll get my walks in WBL tomorrow.

Headed to John Deere in the morning to try to make a deal.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2114051 said:


> First lot had patchy snow on it. Skipped it for now. Second lot was wet with patchy snow. I salted that one to prevent refreeze.
> 
> Gonna go check Vadnais Heights, then double back and salt the one in Forest Lake.
> 
> I'll get my walks in WBL tomorrow.
> 
> Headed to John Deere in the morning to try to make a deal.


Brother is out checking, so far just spot salting lots. Walks are mostly good.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ooops... Should have looked under my cover, thought I had more salt left than I do. Guess I'll be running to Menards early tomorrow morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;2114057 said:


> Brother is out checking, so far just spot salting lots. Walks are mostly good.


Yeah, not much more than that. Everything has blown away again .


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2114058 said:


> Ooops... Should have looked under my cover, thought I had more salt left than I do. Guess I'll be running to Menards early tomorrow morning.


Or if you don't need more than a few bags stop and get softner salt at a gas station


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2114062 said:


> Or if you don't need more than a few bags stop and get softner salt at a gas station


I need some on a sidewalk at a strip mall in Forest Lake. Not sure they would appreciate softner salt all over the walk.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2114063 said:


> I need some on a sidewalk at a strip mall in Forest Lake. Not sure they would appreciate softner salt all over the walk.


I guess you could run the truck over the bag a few times lol


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2114059 said:


> Yeah, not much more than that. Everything has blown away again .


Blow over here. Got some sidewalks to do in the morning, not going to wast time tonight. Got the guys coming in the morning.......and the alternator just went on the dump truck.......


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2114063 said:


> I need some on a sidewalk at a strip mall in Forest Lake. Not sure they would appreciate softner salt all over the walk.


Don't get the pellets....
The stuff I use looks just like your bulk.
https://www.menards.com/main/water-...water-softener-salt-50-lb/p-1444449472622.htm


----------



## Green Grass

Stupid loading docks they always drift in.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2114092 said:


> Stupid loading docks they always drift in.


Same with 12 by the lake. Can't win that one. Even shelfed it last night and still blew over that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2114092 said:


> Stupid loading docks they always drift in.


One of my schools just called, they can't get into the school parking lot because of a drift.

It's one that's in town even, relatively blocked from the wind.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This is the debilitating drifting....


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2114136 said:


> This is the debilitating drifting....


Hahahahahahaha


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2114063 said:


> I need some on a sidewalk at a strip mall in Forest Lake. Not sure they would appreciate softner salt all over the walk.


You know they sell it in very fine granulars, i use it all the time.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2114136 said:


> This is the debilitating drifting....


A prius or smart car might get stuck.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2114066 said:


> Don't get the pellets....
> The stuff I use looks just like your bulk.
> https://www.menards.com/main/water-...water-softener-salt-50-lb/p-1444449472622.htm


This, even the home owner got it. Thats what i use but the 80lb white bags. Its actual4more coarse then the bulk my buddy put down for me.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2114156 said:


> This, even the home owner got it. Thats what i use but the 80lb white bags. Its actual4more coarse then the bulk my buddy put down for me.


I can't lift the 80lbs bags.......:waving:
The bags I posted fit in a 5gal bucket. Just barely.


----------



## Doughboy12

Salt might be a poor choice this week...... Highs of 12 down here so it must be 2 up in Lwnmwrman land.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2114162 said:


> Salt might be a poor choice this week...... Highs of 12 down here so it must be 2 up in Lwnmwrman land.


Close...


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2114164 said:


> Close...


I said HIGH of....... Currently 7 down here.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2114162 said:


> Salt might be a poor choice this week...... Highs of 12 down here so it must be 2 up in Lwnmwrman land.


Sidewalks not so much but he said opened his spreader so i was thinking he needed it for a parking lot


----------



## Greenery

So it sounds like not much more than a couple drifts and some salting happening around the metro the past couple days?


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2114182 said:


> So it sounds like not much more than a couple drifts and some salting happening around the metro the past couple days?


If that. I haven't done anything


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2114162 said:


> Salt might be a poor choice this week...... Highs of 12 down here so it must be 2 up in Lwnmwrman land.


Yesterday when it was 10 out, untreated areas had melting. Heck I shoveled without gloves


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2114200 said:


> Yesterday when it was 10 out, untreated areas had melting. Heck I shoveled without gloves


Yeah, that sun is starting to get warm.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;2114136 said:


> This is the debilitating drifting....


I envisioned 2-3'er


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2114205 said:


> Yeah, that sun is starting to get warm.


Soon it'll be hurry and plow the per timers before it melts


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I personally think we have plenty of winter left


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;2114219 said:


> I personally think we have plenty of winter left


sure feels like it today


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2114136 said:


> This is the debilitating drifting....


But yet if there was 6" on the roads they would still drive in it.


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;2114066 said:


> Don't get the pellets....
> The stuff I use looks just like your bulk.
> https://www.menards.com/main/water-...water-softener-salt-50-lb/p-1444449472622.htm


I end up going to Walmart if I need salt after Menards is closed.


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2114218 said:


> Soon it'll be hurry and plow the per timers before it melts


Hope so. I'm ready for spring!


----------



## Bill1090

Speaking of spring. I sold the Ferris in November. Might be in the market for something new. Thoughts? Right now it's between Ferris 2100, Exmark Lazer Z, or maybe a John deere.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Bill1090;2114225 said:


> Speaking of spring. I sold the Ferris in November. Might be in the market for something new. Thoughts? Right now it's between Ferris 2100, Exmark Lazer Z, or maybe a John deere.


We have 2 2100's, some nice machines. Would like to get a 60" this year, been running 52".

Make sure you demo what you want. If you were closer you could take mine for a day or two in the spring.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2114225 said:


> Speaking of spring. I sold the Ferris in November. Might be in the market for something new. Thoughts? Right now it's between Ferris 2100, Exmark Lazer Z, or maybe a John deere.


Want a price?? I'm at the Deere dealer.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2114213 said:


> I envisioned 2-3'er


That's what I figured.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2114225 said:


> Speaking of spring. I sold the Ferris in November. Might be in the market for something new. Thoughts? Right now it's between Ferris 2100, Exmark Lazer Z, or maybe a John deere.


I'll give you a good deal on an exmark 60" efi


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I'm ready for this wind to be done. Jeez this is annoying


----------



## Camden

Greenery;2114182 said:


> So it sounds like not much more than a couple drifts and some salting happening around the metro the past couple days?


Pretty much. Many lots were completely clear and others had several inches of drifted snow.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2114242 said:


> Want a price?? I'm at the Deere dealer.


If you want to. I just looked at Deeres site. I kinda like the z915B. 54".


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2114245 said:


> I'll give you a good deal on an exmark 60" efi


New or used?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2114249 said:


> If you want to. I just looked at Deeres site. I kinda like the z915B. 54".


Looking at it for ya.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Deere has a sharper pencil today....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2114250 said:


> New or used?


Used......... I never go with a b series deere


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2114256 said:


> Deere has a sharper pencil today....


That's because now they think you want to switch your mowers over to Deere too!


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;2114258 said:


> Used......... I never go with a b series deere


I went with the M.

Seemed like the best value for what you got. Not all the bells and whistles but I didn't think I needed a power adjustable deck


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2114258 said:


> Used......... I never go with a b series deere


I mostly stick with landscaping. The mower just gets used for some leaves and mowing just like 10 accounts per week.


----------



## skorum03

Bill1090;2114260 said:


> That's because now they think you want to switch your mowers over to Deere too!


Maybe he gets a better deal on the tractor if he does the green fleet deal


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2114249 said:


> If you want to. I just looked at Deeres site. I kinda like the z915B. 54".


$7200.

I bought a Deere.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2114260 said:


> That's because now they think you want to switch your mowers over to Deere too!


No, I told him it was for a guy I know.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2114265 said:


> $7200.
> 
> I bought a Deere.


That doesn't seem to bad.

Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;2114261 said:


> I went with the M.
> 
> Seemed like the best value for what you got. Not all the bells and whistles but I didn't think I needed a power adjustable deck


I never had the power adjust deck. Looks nice. Only thing I don't like is you need to keep your hands on top of the sticks with c & c package, because of the grips or whateverthey are called. Sometimes I like to hold the sides of the exmarks


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2114262 said:


> I mostly stick with landscaping. The mower just gets used for some leaves and mowing just like 10 accounts per week.


Why not just buy a 3-4k mower then? Instead of a new one?


----------



## qualitycut

These lots and roads are going to need a few inches of snow before it sticks holy salt


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2114271 said:


> Why not just buy a 3-4k mower then? Instead of a new one?


I still might. I do like shiny things though!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2114267 said:


> That doesn't seem to bad.
> 
> Pics or it didn't happen!


Won't be in until Mid March. They have to build it.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2114288 said:


> Won't be in until Mid March. They have to build it.


Which toro model did you buy last year? Looked at some at the dealer yesterday. They have 0% for 42 months right now.


----------



## Bill1090

Looking at Deeres site they have some temping offers. 0% for 42 months and no payments till May or 0% for 60 months.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;2114290 said:


> Which toro model did you buy last year? Looked at some at the dealer yesterday. They have 0% for 42 months right now.


6000 series My Ride


----------



## skorum03

Bill1090;2114291 said:


> Looking at Deeres site they have some temping offers. 0% for 42 months and no payments till May or 0% for 60 months.


ya, thats pretty nice. 60 months and your payment is like $150/month. Maybe less.

I did the 0% for 36 months when I bought mine because I figure it'll be paid off when the 3 year warranty is up and I will just trade it in on a new one.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2114293 said:


> 6000 series My Ride


Is the my ride pretty sweet? Sat on one and it was comfy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;2114295 said:


> Is the my ride pretty sweet? Sat on one and it was comfy.


Put a suspension seat on it and it's even nicer.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2114265 said:


> I bought a Deere.


Welcome to the family.....:waving:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;2114294 said:


> ya, thats pretty nice. 60 months and your payment is like $150/month. Maybe less.
> 
> I did the 0% for 36 months when I bought mine because I figure it'll be paid off when the 3 year warranty is up and I will just trade it in on a new one.


Not sure where you're looking, but I would recommend driving up to Hugo and get a price. Ask for Ed and tell him you want the pricing I get.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2114300 said:


> Not sure where you're looking, but I would recommend driving up to Hugo and get a price. Ask for Ed and tell him you want the pricing I get.


I bought the deere in new richmond at frontier. That was the 36 month deal. The 0% at 42 months was at tri-state bobcat in Hudson on the toro.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2114300 said:


> Not sure where you're looking, but I would recommend driving up to Hugo and get a price. Ask for Ed and tell him you want the pricing I get.


If I get serious about buying another mower I will do that. Does the pricing differ that much across dealers. I could see it with a tractor like you are buying, but not so much on the smaller stuff.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;2114302 said:


> If I get serious about buying another mower I will do that. Does the pricing differ that much across dealers. I could see it with a tractor like you are buying, but not so much on the smaller stuff.


I saved $500 on the Toro by driving from White Bear Lake to Hugo. Plus got a free Toro suspension seat.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2114314 said:


> I saved $500 on the Toro by driving from White Bear Lake to Hugo. Plus got a free Toro suspension seat.


Interesting, I will keep that in mind


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2114291 said:


> Looking at Deeres site they have some temping offers. 0% for 42 months and no payments till May or 0% for 60 months.


Hard not to buy knew now a days with all the 0 percent


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;2114302 said:


> If I get serious about buying another mower I will do that. Does the pricing differ that much across dealers. I could see it with a tractor like you are buying, but not so much on the smaller stuff.


I love going to Gerlach in hastings. I don't price shop him because even only buying a few mowers from him in my life he treats me like i buy 30.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2114318 said:


> I love going to Gerlach in hastings. I don't price shop him because even only buying a few mowers from him in my life he treats me like i buy 30.


That's the way the guy deals in Hugo too.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2114321 said:


> That's the way the guy deals in Hugo too.


Im talking service aspect never ever price shoped him just go there because he takes care of me when something breaks. That to me goes a lot further than a few hundred bucks off


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2114164 said:


> Close...


I think that is the empties I have ever seen the top bar on your phone.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2114327 said:


> Im talking service aspect never ever price shoped him just go there because he takes care of me when something breaks. That to me goes a lot further than a few hundred bucks off


That would keep me from going to Hugo too. I got a good feeling from the guy in Hudson yesterday. He said they were excited to be a full-service toro dealer now. He made it sound pretty good to work with them (that is his job though). Guy I bought my deere from in New Richmond has been great to work with too, but when something breaks I have to bring it 20 miles to get it fixed. If I went with the dealer in Hudson, it would be 5 miles from my house and would be easier in the event of breakdowns.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2114327 said:


> Im talking service aspect never ever price shoped him just go there because he takes care of me when something breaks. That to me goes a lot further than a few hundred bucks off


Hugo guy puts me to the front of the line. Most of the time, if they have the part, I get my equipment back the same day.

That's my biggest fear with buying a Deere. The dealer is 20 miles on back roads to get to.

Although, you shouldn't have a better relationship with the service writer than you do the salesman.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2114340 said:


> Hugo guy puts me to the front of the line. Most of the time, if they have the part, I get my equipment back the same day.
> 
> That's my biggest fear with buying a Deere. The dealer is 20 miles on back roads to get to.
> 
> Although, you shouldn't have a better relationship with the service writer than you do the salesman.


So what size did you end up buying again?


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2114340 said:


> Hugo guy puts me to the front of the line. Most of the time, if they have the part, I get my equipment back the same day.
> 
> That's my biggest fear with buying a Deere. The dealer is 20 miles on back roads to get to.
> 
> Although, you shouldn't have a better relationship with the service writer than you do the salesman.


Both times my deere has been in it has been done the same day. Last time I was there my salesguy had a machine loaded on my trailer and was strapping it down by the time I got back outside from talking to the service guys haha


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2114340 said:


> Hugo guy puts me to the front of the line. Most of the time, if they have the part, I get my equipment back the same day.
> 
> That's my biggest fear with buying a Deere. The dealer is 20 miles on back roads to get to.
> 
> Although, you shouldn't have a better relationship with the service writer than you do the salesman.


Yra hugo is a little haul


----------



## Bill1090

Now the ideas are turning in my head. Thoughts on Deere skidsteers? Anyone have one. Just browsing and the 317G caught my eye.


----------



## Camden

Bill1090;2114350 said:


> Now the ideas are turning in my head. Thoughts on Deere skidsteers? Anyone have one. Just browsing and the 317G caught my eye.


I have an 01 250 single speed. Great machine and the only problems we've had with it have come from none-use. No kidding.


----------



## ryde307

Bill1090;2114350 said:


> Now the ideas are turning in my head. Thoughts on Deere skidsteers? Anyone have one. Just browsing and the 317G caught my eye.


We have an older one.

The Deere salesman stops by our shop almost once a week though. They look nice and look to have good pricing.


----------



## ryde307

Finally finished the billing from the last week. Not as good as I had hoped but on a winter like this it sure helped.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2114344 said:


> So what size did you end up buying again?


I hydrostatic 3039r with cab.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2114344 said:


> So what size did you end up buying again?


I already made a video.....


----------



## Bill1090

ryde307;2114363 said:


> Finally finished the billing from the last week. Not as good as I had hoped but on a winter like this it sure helped.


I have a feeling the end of the month and into March will be busy.


----------



## ryde307

Bill1090;2114368 said:


> I have a feeling the end of the month and into March will be busy.


I'm optimistic. Not to worried about it. I agree the rest of the season will be good I think.
We did a few things this last storm to help customers save some money and it probably cost us 5-8K in revenue.


----------



## ryde307

Speaking of dealer service.


----------



## Doughboy12

Jim could blow circles around this guy....


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2114365 said:


> I hydrostatic 3039r with cab.


So how much out of pocket and how much trade?


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;2114381 said:


> Jim could blow circles around this guy....


I like those 3000 series tractors and I would own one if the cab wasn't so tall. There's no way it would make it under many of the awnings at several of my accounts. So from that standpoint it would be a useless machine on about 1/2 of my sidewalk route.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2114384 said:


> So how much out of pocket and how much trade?


They are giving me $26,000 for my trade, with my 6' plow and dirt bucket going with.

I don't have to fix the damage to the tractor (broken turn signal lights on rear of cab, crack in plastic on the top of the cab).

It's $13,000 tax included difference. So $12,100 +/- difference.

Down from $15,800 when I went in this morning and $300 more than New Holland wanted, but the Deere has a radio in it already.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2114397 said:


> They are giving me $26,000 for my trade, with my 6' plow and dirt bucket going with.
> 
> I don't have to fix the damage to the tractor (broken turn signal lights on rear of cab, crack in plastic on the top of the cab).
> 
> It's $13,000 tax included difference. So $12,100 +/- difference.
> 
> Down from $15,800 when I went in this morning and $300 more than New Holland wanted, but the Deere has a radio in it already.


Did you show them pictures of what it does when it gets tired? xysport


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Wow, been running errands and there are some lots that have 1/4" of salt on them


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Doughboy12;2114405 said:


> Did you show them pictures of what it does when it gets tired? xysport


Now that's funny


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2114397 said:


> They are giving me $26,000 for my trade, with my 6' plow and dirt bucket going with.
> 
> I don't have to fix the damage to the tractor (broken turn signal lights on rear of cab, crack in plastic on the top of the cab).
> 
> It's $13,000 tax included difference. So $12,100 +/- difference.
> 
> Down from $15,800 when I went in this morning and $300 more than New Holland wanted, but the Deere has a radio in it already.


Nice, good deal!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;2114397 said:


> They are giving me $26,000 for my trade, with my 6' plow and dirt bucket going with.
> 
> I don't have to fix the damage to the tractor (broken turn signal lights on rear of cab, crack in plastic on the top of the cab).
> 
> It's $13,000 tax included difference. So $12,100 +/- difference.
> 
> Down from $15,800 when I went in this morning and $300 more than New Holland wanted, but the Deere has a radio in it already.


Funny how they can find another 20% if you start to walk away


----------



## Ranger620

Heading to the wild game tonight. Hoping for a win. In a suite free food and drinks so if they suck I can just get drunk.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2114431 said:


> Funny how they can find another 20% if you start to walk away


To be fair, the Deere dealer hadn't seen my tractor previously. He was going off of what he "thought" it should be worth.

That's where most of his price changes, he put an extra $2,000 into my trade.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;2114438 said:


> Heading to the wild game tonight. Hoping for a win. In a suite free food and drinks so if they suck I can just get drunk.


I think I might bust out the 4 remaining ciders I have tonight.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2114441 said:


> I think I might bust out the 4 remaining ciders I have tonight.


That should be good for 2 nights


----------



## CityGuy

So reasonable thoughts for trade in I out right sale price on an 08 chevy crew, 70000 miles
Lt package
Tow package
Running boards
New rubber
Box cover


Blue book says around 30000


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2114480 said:


> So reasonable thoughts for trade in I out right sale price on an 08 chevy crew, 70000 miles
> Lt package
> Tow package
> Running boards
> New rubber
> Box cover
> 
> Blue book says around 30000


The stuff you listed, the dealer won't care about.

You didn't list the stuff that actually matters....,

Engine? 4x4? 1500? 2500? 3500?


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;2114490 said:


> The stuff you listed, the dealer won't care about.
> 
> You didn't list the stuff that actually matters....,
> 
> Engine? 4x4? 1500? 2500? 3500?


heck with that many miles its going straight to the scrap yard


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2114490 said:


> The stuff you listed, the dealer won't care about.
> 
> You didn't list the stuff that actually matters....,
> 
> Engine? 4x4? 1500? 2500? 3500?


How wont they care about the stuff he listed? Package and tires will make a difference.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2114505 said:


> How wont they care about the stuff he listed? Package and tires will make a difference.


Lt matters cause it's the lower package, aftermarket is basically irrelevant. 70k miles will help it will be considered low.

My opinion no way he sees anywhere near 30k.


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;2114480 said:


> So reasonable thoughts for trade in I out right sale price on an 08 chevy crew, 70000 miles
> Lt package
> Tow package
> Running boards
> New rubber
> Box cover
> 
> Blue book says around 30000


If it's a 1500 I say $20000
A 2500 I'd go with $24000


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2114505 said:


> How wont they care about the stuff he listed? Package and tires will make a difference.


The package matters because they need to know if it's high end or low end.

But CityGuy guy doesn't tells us if he has a 1500, 2500, what engine. The stuff that really matters.

The rest of the stuff might add $500, IF you find the right buyer.

Plus it's a truck getting close to 10 years old.


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;2114480 said:


> So reasonable thoughts for trade in I out right sale price on an 08 chevy crew, 70000 miles
> Lt package
> Tow package
> Running boards
> New rubber
> Box cover
> 
> Blue book says around 30000


As Lwnmwr said....2500?


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;2114509 said:


> The package matters because they need to know if it's high end or low end.
> 
> But CityGuy guy doesn't tells us if he has a 1500, 2500, what engine. The stuff that really matters.
> 
> The rest of the stuff might add $500, IF you find the right buyer.
> 
> Plus it's a truck getting close to 10 years old.


Id keep it good point on 10 years...hard to think 08 was 8 years ago what the heck happened :realmad: aftermarket agreed either take them off and sell or expect to throw them in for free I would say 18 max figure you can buy a new ram 2500 crew with the big motor for mid 30s


----------



## djagusch

CityGuy;2114480 said:


> So reasonable thoughts for trade in I out right sale price on an 08 chevy crew, 70000 miles
> Lt package
> Tow package
> Running boards
> New rubber
> Box cover
> 
> Blue book says around 30000


14k to 17k trade in value. Going to sell it on the lot for 19k to 23k.

This is going to a chevy dealer and buying a new chevy truck at a bargin price. If you let them make more on the new truck your trade value will go up. But it will be the same net cost to buy.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2114506 said:


> Lt matters cause it's the lower package, aftermarket is basically irrelevant. 70k miles will help it will be considered low.
> 
> My opinion no way he sees anywhere near 30k.


Yea and new tires matter. If tires are shot they will take off whatever new tires cost.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;2114518 said:


> 14k to 17k trade in value. Going to sell it on the lot for 19k to 23k.
> 
> This is going to a chevy dealer and buying a new chevy truck at a bargin price. If you let them make more on the new truck your trade value will go up. * But it will be the same net cost to buy*.


This.... if you're going to get $30,000 for that truck for trade, be ready to pay $54,000 for a 1500.


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;2114521 said:


> This.... if you're going to get $30,000 for that truck for trade, be ready to pay $54,000 for a 1500.


soon enough


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone with cheap Wild tickets since they suck?


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;2114490 said:


> The stuff you listed, the dealer won't care about.
> 
> You didn't list the stuff that actually matters....,
> 
> Engine? 4x4? 1500? 2500? 3500?


6.0 2500 hd 4x4


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2114529 said:


> Anyone with cheap Wild tickets since they suck?


Just the ones I got for today


----------



## djagusch

CityGuy;2114530 said:


> 6.0 2500 hd 4x4


Well in 2009 you could buy that model for under 30k. Now it's close to 40k. My values I posted are in line.


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;2114530 said:


> 6.0 2500 hd 4x4


I might be interested but not close to 30. See what the dealer says and get back to me. Did you smoke in the truck?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/ctd/5432291040.html

2013 with 90k miles for $23,000


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;2114518 said:


> 14k to 17k trade in value. Going to sell it on the lot for 19k to 23k.
> 
> This is going to a chevy dealer and buying a new chevy truck at a bargin price. If you let them make more on the new truck your trade value will go up. But it will be the same net cost to buy.


Sounds about right


----------



## jimslawnsnow

my local dealer has a 2001 dodge ext. cab with thr v10. wants 15k. then he has an almost new f350 gas for 30k. lariat I thnk. prices are all over


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;2114540 said:


> I might be interested but not close to 30. See what the dealer says and get back to me. Did you smoke in the truck?


Yes but Just steam cleaned it out last weekend when I quit again. Thinking of having it professionally cleaned.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2114545 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/ctd/5432291040.html
> 
> 2013 with 90k miles for $23,000


Extended cab, crew cabs are way more desirable too.

To put it into perspective I paid 43k for my 15', no way I pay 30k for a 8 year old truck.


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;2114551 said:


> Yes but Just steam cleaned it out last weekend when I quit again. Thinking of having it professionally cleaned.


Ok, Thanks.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Anybody interested in a Bobcat S220...High Flow...2,200 hours....NOT 2-speed....Very well taken care of. We might trade it in on a new s630. We trade up when we surpass 2,000 hours. Just throwing it out there. My salesman came out today to take a look....waiting on his offer.


----------



## unit28

Someone will pick up this pickup soon

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/ctd/5401225126.html


----------



## CityGuy

Nice goal.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2114584 said:


> Someone will pick up this pickup soon
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/ctd/5401225126.html


Barf... Not with those seats... My least favorite Ford interior... EVER... (no offense unit)


----------



## SSS Inc.

Feel the Bern! 





















:laughing:


----------



## Bill1090

cbservicesllc;2114615 said:


> Barf... Not with those seats... My least favorite Ford interior... EVER... (no offense unit)


Really? There kinda classy. They remind me of the mid 90's Chevys with the maroon interior.


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;2114622 said:


> Feel the Bern!
> 
> :laughing:


Oh God!. .....

Edit: He's really begging for money.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;2114626 said:


> Really? There kinda classy. They remind me of the mid 90's Chevys with the maroon interior.


I had a few of those.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;2114627 said:


> Oh God!. .....
> 
> Edit: He's really begging for money.


"$27 is my average donation!" Free free free.

Hillary is done


----------



## Bill1090

I wonder how we are going to plow when we can only drive Prius's?


----------



## SSS Inc.

This guy can't win can he?


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;2114632 said:


> This guy can't win can he?


Yes he could. Scary eh?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;2114635 said:


> Yes he could. Scary eh?


Yikes!......


----------



## Bill1090

I just want one of those Trump hats.


----------



## CityGuy

Great goal if it stands


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hmmm. 40 for end of next week? Was hoping for a couple more snows this month


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;2114626 said:


> Really? There kinda classy. They remind me of the mid 90's Chevys with the maroon interior.


Diarrhea brown? Not a fan...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2114650 said:


> Hmmm. 40 for end of next week? Was hoping for a couple more snows this month


You'll get it. It's a leap year.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2114652 said:


> Diarrhea brown? Not a fan...


I always thought they had a rusty color to them. Better than that red maroon crap chevy had in thr 90's. Looked at some trucks with that maroon interior, I offered them less than half. Never got any of them


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wild tickets just dropped another 3% on the secondary market. Keep going. I'll be able to take my family soon.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2114658 said:


> Wild tickets just dropped another 3% on the secondary market. Keep going. I'll be able to take my family soon.


They could drop 30% and I wouldn't go see those bums play. They're awful.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2114661 said:


> They could drop 30% and I wouldn't go see those bums play. They're awful.


Yeah, it wouldn't be to actually care about the game, just the game day experience. Seriously. For me to take my 2 kids and wife, to sit in halfway decent seats, it's $600 just for tickets.

Now it's getting down to $400 for 4 tickets in the lower level, and that's playing a team like the Capitals. Nevermind the Stars or Blackhawks.

Around $300 and I can justify it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2114655 said:


> I always thought they had a rusty color to them. Better than that red maroon crap chevy had in thr 90's. Looked at some trucks with that maroon interior, I offered them less than half. Never got any of them


Yeah that chevy maroon was pretty bad looking back...


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;2114666 said:


> Yeah, it wouldn't be to actually care about the game, just the game day experience. Seriously. For me to take my 2 kids and wife, to sit in halfway decent seats, it's $600 just for tickets.
> 
> Now it's getting down to $400 for 4 tickets in the lower level, and that's playing a team like the Capitals. Nevermind the Stars or Blackhawks.
> 
> Around $300 and I can justify it.


Washington is the best team in the league.

But yes a rival game will have more demand


----------



## qualitycut

Cant believe lwmr and cb are not freaking about the meteo for Sunday


----------



## Bill1090

Uhhh what's that off to the west?

Nevermind.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2114679 said:


> Cant believe lwmr and cb are not freaking about the meteo for Sunday


Holy cafe!!!! WTF?!?!?!? Seriously??? Have you seen Sunday??? What the HECK!!!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2114764 said:


> Holy cafe!!!! WTF?!?!?!? Seriously??? Have you seen Sunday??? What the HECK!!!


Lol well by now you would have posted a link to every weather site you use


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

5th grade field trip to Wild Mountain. It's a little chilly today.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

6th down in the thread? Very disappointed


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2114795 said:


> Lol well by now you would have posted a link to every weather site you use


That's Friday. And I just try to stay on brand with this being a weather thread and all. Plus I like the pretty colors.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;2114796 said:


> 5th grade field trip to Wild Mountain. It's a little chilly today.


Brrrrr probably spend some time in the chalet today


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2114679 said:


> Cant believe lwmr and cb are not freaking about the meteo for Sunday


Let me know if it's still there on Friday... It has been pretty consistent though... Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2114809 said:


> Let me know if it's still there on Friday... It has been pretty consistent though... Thumbs Up


Plus it's a pretty wide area of precip, which we're right in the middle of. Not on the edge like seems we've been all year.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2114815 said:


> Plus it's a pretty wide area of precip, which we're right in the middle of. Not on the edge like seems we've been all year.


Pretty much, but that being said it could change.

So Any hot mom's along for the field trip? Don't try and do a back flip and show off


----------



## CityGuy

I've seen a lot of cities and I traveled south clearing bridge deck is there a storm brewing


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2114819 said:


> Pretty much, but that being said it could change.
> 
> So Any hot mom's along for the field trip? Don't try and do a back flip and show off


Dunno about the MILFs. We drove separate. The 5th grader is using the 8ths graders equipment, then the 8th grader is coming over when he gets out oof school, since the 5th grader has after school Dodgeball today.


----------



## Camden

Wild haven't won in 19 days and 43 days since their last home win. Why is this allowed?


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2114820 said:


> I've seen a lot of cities and I traveled south clearing bridge deck is there a storm brewing


They need to find something to do to spend momey


----------



## banonea

Want to go and replace the alternator in the dump truck but it's to damm cold.......


----------



## MNPLOWCO

jimslawnsnow;2114245 said:


> I'll give you a good deal on an exmark 60" efi


Hi Jim. P.M. the all specs on your x series. Best price. Maybe both package. Might bite next month if .....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

MNPLOWCO;2114860 said:


> Hi Jim. P.M. the all specs on your x series. Best price. Maybe both package. Might bite next month if .....


They are e series. Have the good suspension seat upgrade and series 4 deck. If your still interested I'll send you a pm


----------



## Polarismalibu

City guy you in the hamel fd?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Up in Brainerd. Went through coaches hood on the way up


----------



## qualitycut

Just like how the city has done the 30 some miles of sidewalk every day this week


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;2114866 said:


> Up in Brainerd. Went through coaches hood on the way up


And you didn't stop??? I see how I rate...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;2114873 said:


> And you didn't stop??? I see how I rate...


Well I don't plow for you anymore. Hahahaha. I have no clue how to find you either. We are headed back this afternoon, after the funeral we are attending


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2114841 said:


> Wild haven't won in 19 days and 43 days since their last home win. Why is this allowed?


Yeo is gonna find himself in the unemployment line...

Take that to the bank


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;2114904 said:


> Yeo is gonna find himself in the unemployment line...
> 
> Take that to the bank


I don't disagree with you......but do you think he is the main problem?


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2114915 said:


> I don't disagree with you......but do you think he is the main problem?


No but someone has to be the example and easier and cheaper to get a new coach


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's cold out.........


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2114920 said:


> No but someone has to be the example and easier and cheaper to get a new coach


This... he's most likely not the issue... but it's easiest to fire a coach and say "Hey look we're fixing it!"


----------



## TKLAWN

cbservicesllc;2114926 said:


> This... he's most likely not the issue... but it's easiest to fire a coach and say "Hey look we're fixing it!"


Agreed,is it they players then that don't fit his system? Or is his coaching voice basically not working anymore?


----------



## Greenery

At least it seemed like they were trying to setup some plays entering the zone rather than the dump and chase strategy.


----------



## Greenery

What time does the snow look like it's coming in on Sunday?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;2114931 said:


> What time does the snow look like it's coming in on Sunday?


Noon to 6ish.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2114932 said:


> Noon to 6ish.


That will change.....


----------



## Camden

Greenery;2114931 said:


> What time does the snow look like it's coming in on Sunday?


Of course it's going to snow on Sunday, that's the day I leave for vacation. You can expect several more events throughout the week. It never fails to snow whenever I plan to leave.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2114934 said:


> That will change.....


It did. Should have checked the latest Meteogram....

Midnight to 6 pm. 1.5".


----------



## snowman55

Yoe will take the fall, but I think its the leadership of the players. Who's been there longer than Yeo? Last year they bring in a goalie and he completely energises the team. These are grown men. Look at what the superbowl winners were saying. They all talked about how their teammates encouraged and drove them to success, not the coaches.

Vanek's gotta go (biggest loafer in the league), #9 needs to lose his "c", Pominville trade, Sutter needs to play full bore for 20 min now loaf for 33...... Yeo needs to make these things happen... so I guess he has to go too. 

Who went to all star game? 1 average goalie who lost the game for the favored team.
State of hockey should compete on national level.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;2114932 said:


> Noon to 6ish.


Thanks....


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2114937 said:


> It did. Should have checked the latest Meteogram....
> 
> Midnight to 6 pm. 1.5".


Yea holy cafe that dropped.


----------



## Doughboy12

TKLAWN;2114928 said:


> Agreed,is it they players then that don't fit his system? Or is his coaching voice basically not working anymore?


They have had a slump like this every year he has been here. Almost like they get lazy in his system. Then he gets them on task at some point and they make the playoffs. One and done. 
His system works, it just must be too difficult to stick to.


----------



## Camden

snowman55;2114939 said:


> Yoe will take the fall, but I think its the leadership of the players. Who's been there longer than Yeo? Last year they bring in a goalie and he completely energises the team. These are grown men. Look at what the superbowl winners were saying. They all talked about how their teammates encouraged and drove them to success, not the coaches.
> 
> Vanek's gotta go (biggest loafer in the league), #9 needs to lose his "c", Pominville trade, Sutter needs to play full bore for 20 min now loaf for 33...... Yeo needs to make these things happen... so I guess he has to go too.
> 
> Who went to all star game? 1 average goalie who lost the game for the favored team.
> State of hockey should compete on national level.


I agree with everything you wrote.


----------



## skorum03

The wild still don't have a goal scorer. I have been saying that since Gaborik has been gone. Granlund, who is a like a national hero in Finland can't find the net, zucker has been flat for the past 25 games, Parise is a great player but not a natural goal scoring guy, Vanek was brought here to be a goal scorer and hasn't been. But he has been great in the past with other teams. Unfortunately, you can't fire the players, so the coach has to go. The problem is that the wild have a ton of money tied up in Suter, Parise (those two are fine), but then you have Vanek who gets 7 million next year, Pominville who has three years left on a contract, Koivu who no longer deserves to be a captain and gets paid a lot, and Backstrom, who hasn't played a game in over a year. The wild aren't going to be all that good for a while I don't think. My opinion.

Edit: and they gave Dubnyk more money than he was really worth. Not saying he's not good, but he's making a couple million more than he should be


----------



## albhb3

snowman55;2114939 said:


> Yoe will take the fall, but I think its the leadership of the players. Who's been there longer than Yeo? Last year they bring in a goalie and he completely energises the team. These are grown men. Look at what the superbowl winners were saying. They all talked about how their teammates encouraged and drove them to success, not the coaches.
> 
> Vanek's gotta go (biggest loafer in the league), #9 needs to lose his "c", Pominville trade, Sutter needs to play full bore for 20 min now loaf for 33...... Yeo needs to make these things happen... so I guess he has to go too.
> 
> Who went to all star game? 1 average goalie who lost the game for the favored team.
> State of hockey should compete on national level.


The wild we be a successful team when they move to Quebec city..... so only another 20 years


----------



## qualitycut

http://m.postbulletin.com/news/loca...132-26ff-5329-9f07-2d03971e9d34.html?mode=jqm

Here ya go lwmr


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2114865 said:


> City guy you in the hamel fd?


Retired from. Why?


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2114976 said:


> Retired from. Why?


Probably wants one of them fire man calanders


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2114974 said:


> http://m.postbulletin.com/news/loca...132-26ff-5329-9f07-2d03971e9d34.html?mode=jqm
> 
> Here ya go lwmr


Yeah, we already have rooms booked.


----------



## Bill1090

So here I am reading the book for pesticide certifation and I realize, this is a ton of crap to read just to tell you to read the label and get recertified every 5 years.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;2115022 said:


> So here I am reading the book for pesticide certifation and I realize, this is a ton of crap to read just to tell you to read the label and get recertified every 5 years.


It's 5 years in Wisconsin? Lucky!!


----------



## albhb3

cbservicesllc;2115027 said:


> It's 5 years in Wisconsin? Lucky!!


#winnersville


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;2115047 said:


> #winnersville


You live in Minnesota donkey


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2114976 said:


> Retired from. Why?


Someone applied with us today that lives behind the station and is a volunteer


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2115058 said:


> You live in Minnesota donkey


Ohh how I wish I didn't but your right I do...but don't worry grasshoppa I'm still workin the wife


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2115027 said:


> It's 5 years in Wisconsin? Lucky!!


How you guys make out with missing the deadline. What happened ?


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2115069 said:


> How you guys make out with missing the deadline. What happened ?


I have to go retest... 

For future reference, when they say Dec 31 is the deadline to recert, they MEAN Dec 31...


----------



## unit28

Who sent me a census person to harras me tonight..... at 6pm


----------



## Green Grass

NorthernProServ;2115069 said:


> How you guys make out with missing the deadline. What happened ?


I need to start studying


----------



## Doughboy12

unit28;2115106 said:


> Who sent me a census person to harras me tonight..... at 6pm


I never answer the door. Just stand there staring back at them.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2115064 said:


> Someone applied with us today that lives behind the station and is a volunteer


Probably know them. Pm me the name.


----------



## Bill1090

Quiet tonight. ...


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;2115130 said:


> Quiet tonight. ...


All week..........


----------



## mnlefty

cbservicesllc;2115077 said:


> I have to go retest...
> 
> For future reference, when they say Dec 31 is the deadline to recert, they MEAN Dec 31...





Green Grass;2115107 said:


> I need to start studying


I preferred retesting versus sitting through some of the same boring seminars. In and out in an hour or so, instead of sitting through half a day or more.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Had fun making a mini mountain today


----------



## banonea

Never made it past the couch today.......i feel so worthless


----------



## Green Grass

Starting to think that lawnmower broke his phone


----------



## Bill1090

Green Grass;2115219 said:


> Starting to think that lawnmower broke his phone


I'm going with hip.


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;2115213 said:


> Never made it past the couch today.......i feel so worthless


Too cold to really get anything done.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;2115231 said:


> Too cold to really get anything done.


Ha. You guys are soft. I got tons done today. Equipment in and out of our shop all day and I coached my girls to a 5-1 loss. :crying:


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;2115234 said:


> Ha. You guys are soft. I got tons done today. Equipment in and out of our shop all day and I coached my girls to a 5-1 loss. :crying:


Not all of us have a nice heated 30,000 sqft shop.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;2115237 said:


> Not all of us have a nice heated 30,000 sqft shop.


I wish it was that big.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2115234 said:


> Ha. You guys are soft. I got tons done today. Equipment in and out of our shop all day and I coached my girls to a 5-1 loss. :crying:


We got a lot done too... Reset trucks, checked to make sure everything is ready for Sunday... Guys went and picked up pallets 14 and 15 today (starting to think I should have bought a truckload), one guy fast stopped to avoid a moron and broke out the back window, scheduled appointments for that... Very productive


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2115243 said:


> I wish it was that big.


Me too... I do what I can with 3600...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Sundays snow will end up here early Monday morning


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;2115257 said:


> Sundays snow will end up here early Monday morning


NAM would agree.


----------



## qualitycut

That last gfs on the meteo looks drunk


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2115265 said:


> NAM would agree.


If that's the case I like the GFS better!


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2115270 said:


> If that's the case I like the GFS better!


Hey hey, beggers cant be choosers.


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2115077 said:


> I have to go retest...
> 
> For future reference, when they say Dec 31 is the deadline to recert, they MEAN Dec 31...


That sucks.......

Brother is finally getting his this month.


----------



## NorthernProServ

jimslawnsnow;2115257 said:


> Sundays snow will end up here early Monday morning


Probably this one and everyone now til the end of the season right?...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2115250 said:


> We got a lot done too... Reset trucks, checked to make sure everything is ready for Sunday... Guys went and picked up pallets 14 and 15 today (starting to think I should have bought a truckload), one guy fast stopped to avoid a moron and broke out the back window, scheduled appointments for that... Very productive


Happened to me today minus the window breaking, had the spreader upside down handle towards tailgate. Lady pulled into my lane slammed on the breaks then realized she was supposed be in original lane. Spreader flipped up onto the wheels and hit the cab.


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2115250 said:


> We got a lot done too... Reset trucks, checked to make sure everything is ready for Sunday... Guys went and picked up pallets 14 and 15 today (starting to think I should have bought a truckload), one guy fast stopped to avoid a moron and broke out the back window, scheduled appointments for that... Very productive


Got another one myself today.

Did any of you guys ever go in on a truck load?

I came across a source with a limited supply and am getting a sweet deal on them. A bit father drive to get them, but it's worth it.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2115274 said:


> Happened to me today minus the window breaking, had the spreader upside down handle towards tailgate. Lady pulled into my lane slammed on the breaks then realized she was supposed be in original lane. Spreader flipped up onto the wheels and hit the cab.


Another reason I need to get those dash cams ordered!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2115271 said:


> Hey hey, beggers cant be choosers.


This is true... :salute:


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2115274 said:


> Happened to me today minus the window breaking, had the spreader upside down handle towards tailgate. Lady pulled into my lane slammed on the breaks then realized she was supposed be in original lane. Spreader flipped up onto the wheels and hit the cab.


People are crazy... At least it was the oldest truck, plus I have full glass coverage


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2115275 said:


> Got another one myself today.
> 
> Did any of you guys ever go in on a truck load?
> 
> I came across a source with a limited supply and am getting a sweet deal on them. A bit father drive to get them, but it's worth it.


Only ever heard back from one person... Next year I'm getting one and I'll have it if anyone needs some and doesn't feel like driving to St. Paul


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;2115257 said:


> Sundays snow will end up here early Monday morning


Not cool, totally lame.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2115276 said:


> Another reason I need to get those dash cams ordered!!


That was actually my first thought as soon as my guy called... At what point is my business "big enough" or society has declined enough that it's more of a need to have than a want to have...


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;2115234 said:


> Ha. You guys are soft. I got tons done today. Equipment in and out of our shop all day and I coached my girls to a 5-1 loss. :crying:


Not sure what my issue was. Just couldn't motivated to do anything, going to change that today.......


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;2115237 said:


> Not all of us have a nice heated 30,000 sqft shop.


We areoving into a 3850 sf shop march 1st. 1000 sf heated bay for mechanical and 2850 sf for cold storage. I will be able to keep all trucks, salt storage and all other equipment inside. First time i will have a off site shop for my business, and i am getting it all for $1000.00 plus utilities a month


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;2115250 said:


> We got a lot done too... Reset trucks, checked to make sure everything is ready for Sunday... Guys went and picked up pallets 14 and 15 today (starting to think I should have bought a truckload), one guy fast stopped to avoid a moron and broke out the back window, scheduled appointments for that... Very productive


Going thru all of my trucks today. Planning to go out of town for the weekend and come back on Sunday. How much snow are they saying for rochester?


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;2115243 said:


> I wish it was that big.


Thats what she said


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2115257 said:


> Sundays snow will end up here early Monday morning


Looks like it's ending esier Sunday more than anything. That what all the locals say too.


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2115303 said:


> We areoving into a 3850 sf shop march 1st. 1000 sf heated bay for mechanical and 2850 sf for cold storage. I will be able to keep all trucks, salt storage and all other equipment inside. First time i will have a off site shop for my business, and i am getting it all for $1000.00 plus utilities a month


I heard you don't want your salt inside where your equipment is...........

Someone else can confirm or elaborate.


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2115301 said:


> Not sure what my issue was. Just couldn't motivated to do anything, going to change that today.......


Already off to a good start.....


----------



## CityGuy

Jim,
Are you near kasson MN?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2115333 said:


> Jim,
> Are you near Pass on MN?


I'm must be still tired. I'm not following


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;2115321 said:


> I heard you don't want your salt inside where your equipment is...........
> 
> Someone else can confirm or elaborate.


I have heard the same thing, but I have done it for a few years with no ill effects on equipment. I keep my skid in the same room as well as some other equipment.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2115338 said:


> I'm must be still tired. I'm not following


Auto correct sorry. Kasson


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2115319 said:


> Looks like it's ending esier Sunday more than anything. That what all the locals say too.


And it looks like the NAM agrees... Can't get much easier... I'm sure that will change


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2115341 said:


> Auto correct sorry. Kasson


Yes...................


----------



## Bill1090

-15
Partly cloudy


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;2115321 said:


> I heard you don't want your salt inside where your equipment is...........
> 
> Someone else can confirm or elaborate.


If it has moisture in it, it can become a block in the box.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2115347 said:


> Yes...................


What the heck is going on with city council and FD? 
New station on agenda then removed, now the officer term limits on and off?


----------



## CityGuy

It's starting to get light out earlier. Just a week ago it was still dark at this time.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2115350 said:


> What the heck is going on with city council and FD?
> New station on agenda then removed, now the officer term limits on and off?


I have no clue. I don't keep up much with them. I go there often, but don't pay much attention. I keep up with my home town. I posted about the city spending 184,000 for what I thought was a new site. That's what the newspaper headline said. Here they purchased 2 empty lots for a total of 3 acres to be used for an additional fire station. It's not in the 5 year plan I guess according to the article


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2115355 said:


> It's starting to get light out earlier. Just a week ago it was still dark at this time.


And it's still light out at 6pm. It just makes the residentials complain quicker in the morning


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2115350 said:


> What the heck is going on with city council and FD?
> New station on agenda then removed, now the officer term limits on and off?


I belive it has something to do with the current chief causing unsafe conditions or not correcting safty hazards and no one will challenge him beacuse of how long he has been there was what i got from the news.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2115350 said:


> What the heck is going on with city council and FD?
> New station on agenda then removed, now the officer term limits on and off?


Heck, they probably still vote their officers in... :laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2115344 said:


> And it looks like the NAM agrees... Can't get much easier... I'm sure that will change


If not dont schools close on Presidents day?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2115425 said:


> If not dont schools close on Presidents day?


Mpls is. . . . ..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2115425 said:


> If not dont schools close on Presidents day?


Aw cafe, you're right. My kids are outta school Monday.

Woohoo!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2115425 said:


> If not dont schools close on Presidents day?





LwnmwrMan22;2115432 said:


> Aw cafe, you're right. My kids are outta school Monday.
> 
> Woohoo!!!


Cafe yeah!!! I forgot!!! Bring on a foot of snow!!!!!!! payup payup payup payup :laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2115434 said:


> Cafe yeah!!! I forgot!!! Bring on a foot of snow!!!!!!! payup payup payup payup :laughing:


Whoa whoa whoa whoa...... 2".


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Green Grass;2115219 said:


> Starting to think that lawnmower broke his phone


Probably drooling over the Deere brochure


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2115434 said:


> Cafe yeah!!! I forgot!!! Bring on a foot of snow!!!!!!! payup payup payup payup :laughing:


Only when ots convenient for you huh? Im going back on my anti snow wagon just because of that and i hope it starts monday and goes till 1am Tuesday lol


----------



## qualitycut




----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2115435 said:


> Whoa whoa whoa whoa...... 2".


Did you not see all the money signs and the laughing emoji?

That is me laughing all the way to the bank...


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2115445 said:


> Only when ots convenient for you huh? Im going back on my anti snow wagon just because of that and i hope it starts monday and goes till 1am Tuesday lol


Hey, I think you have the proven prediction track record here... It's in your hands not mine


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2115459 said:


> Hey, I think you have the proven prediction track record here... It's in your hands not mine


I wouldn't mind 2 inches of sbow Sunday


----------



## ryde307

I still have some pallets of salt left if anyone needs any. It is Ice Eater from US salt. $250 a pallet. Works well. It is a smaller pellet similar to Northern salts bulk. I actually think it is the same thing.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2115459 said:


> Hey, I think you have the proven prediction track record here... It's in your hands not mine


I think he lost all credibility the last storm.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2115470 said:


> I wouldn't mind 2 inches of blow Sunday


Friday night is a better night for that..........:waving:


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2115498 said:


> I think he lost all credibility the last storm.


Yea i just went on a limb and did half your vrac since you were double every snow this year


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2115498 said:


> I think he lost all credibility the last storm.


Guy comes up short on the biggest snowfall in 4 years and you want to linch him..... Tough crowd....:laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Finally drew the line in the sand. Sent out certified letters to people I haven't been paid from yet this year.

It's not a ton of money, thankfully, and probably one reason I've drug it out, but enough is enough.

1/2 of them we've already stopped plowing. The other have are small lots right next door to others we are doing, but enough is enough.

$2,000 is $2,000.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2115510 said:


> Finally drew the line in the sand. Sent out certified letters to people I haven't been paid from yet this year.
> 
> It's not a ton of money, thankfully, and probably one reason I've drug it out, but enough is enough.
> 
> 1/2 of them we've already stopped plowing. The other have are small lots right next door to others we are doing, but enough is enough.
> 
> $2,000 is $2,000.


Absolutely... I've cut service off on several people this year... Magically a lot of them figured out how to pay before that big storm... weird...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2115515 said:


> Absolutely... I've cut service off on several people this year... Magically a lot of them figured out how to pay before that big storm... weird...


Ive been lucky this year. However, one lady i sent her a bill for pre pay. She sends half and says will pay other half in February, well i send a bill sincei dont see it she sends half of the remainder saying that she will pay rest in March. I sent a letter with another bill stating i wont cash that check and service is cancelled untill paid in full. Thatwas Saturday and got balance today. People


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2115449 said:


>


jeez man good for you


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just got cafed at for washing out a fuel oil tank at the car wash cause it made the whole place stink.





I was washing out my tailgate spreader.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2115531 said:


> Just got cafed at for washing out a fuel oil tank at the car wash cause it made the whole place stink.
> 
> I was washing out my tailgate spreader.


Lol, did you tell them that


----------



## ryde307

Found on of Drakes skids hidden in Mtka.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2115531 said:


> Just got cafed at for washing out a fuel oil tank at the car wash cause it made the whole place stink.
> 
> I was washing out my tailgate spreader.


Hahahahahaha


----------



## Drakeslayer

ryde307;2115539 said:


> Found on of Drakes skids hidden in Mtka.


And one our dump sites!!!


----------



## Drakeslayer

Gas $1.37 in Montrose


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2115555 said:


> Gas $1.37 in Montrose


$1.28 at my favorite Sam's.  guessing Doughboy won't be going back to his old job any time soon.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2115556 said:


> $1.28 at my favorite Sam's.  guessing Doughboy won't be going back to his old job any time soon.


I still don't understand how low gas prices effect his job at Pillsbury.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2115556 said:


> $1.28 at my favorite Sam's.  guessing Doughboy won't be going back to his old job any time soon.


Nah he gave up on that. I hear he's starting up a mowing business.


----------



## skorum03

Burn up that budget!! Guy is literally plowing the ditch


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2115556 said:


> $1.28 at my favorite Sam's.  guessing Doughboy won't be going back to his old job any time soon.


As reported earlier this month...they are moving the office to Houston.

Edit: Last month.


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;2115587 said:


> Nah he gave up on that. I hear he's starting up a mowing business.


Wait, what? Where did you hear that?


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2115582 said:


> I still don't understand how low gas prices effect his job at Pillsbury.


Thanks......:laughing:


----------



## Drakeslayer

Camden;2115582 said:


> I still don't understand how low gas prices effect his job at Pillsbury.


Haha!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2115601 said:


> Haha!!!!!!!!!!!


Don't you have a long toed doe to go shoot???


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;2115595 said:


> Wait, what? Where did you hear that?


The NSA......


----------



## qualitycut




----------



## ryde307

Drakeslayer;2115553 said:


> And one our dump sites!!!


Nope I don't think so. We were looking at a dump truck that was repoed by a finance company.



Doughboy12;2115596 said:


> Thanks......:laughing:


I'm confused, I thought you still worked at Pillsbury and now I'm getting the feeling you never did?


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2115623 said:


> Nope I don't think so. We were looking at a dump truck that was repoed by a finance company.
> 
> I'm confused, I thought you still worked at Pillsbury and now I'm getting the feeling you never did?


Lol that was a joke i started and camden belived it as he must of missed a few posts he worked for a gas or oil company


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;2115627 said:


> Lol that was a joke i started and camden belived it as he must of missed a few posts he worked for a gas or oil company


I must have missed it also then because I thought he worked for Pillsbury


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2115622 said:


>


LOL! Good stuff there.



ryde307;2115623 said:


> I'm confused, I thought you still worked at Pillsbury and now I'm getting the feeling you never did?


I have no clue where he works and because of that I just assume it's with Pillsbury because of his username.



qualitycut;2115627 said:


> Lol that was a joke i started and camden belived it as he must of missed a few posts he worked for a gas or oil company


I rarely read previous posts. I just pick up wherever things are when I log on. So that's my excuse for always sounding like an idiot


----------



## Drakeslayer

ryde307;2115623 said:


> Nope I don't think so. We were looking at a dump truck that was repoed by a finance company.


If you would have looked closer in the woods you would have notice about 300 yards of snow blown in there. Don't tell the finance guys. They don't know about it.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Minneapolis is pre treating


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

NorthernProServ;2115637 said:


> Minneapolis is pre treating


Of course they are


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2115633 said:


> LOL! Good stuff there.
> 
> I have no clue where he works and because of that I just assume it's with Pillsbury because of his username.
> 
> I rarely read previous posts. I just pick up wherever things are when I log on. So that's my excuse for always sounding like an idiot


Ha i dont think you "always" do


----------



## ryde307

Drakeslayer;2115636 said:


> If you would have looked closer in the woods you would have notice about 300 yards of snow blown in there. Don't tell the finance guys. They don't know about it.


Didn't notice. We ended up getting a different truck anyways.


----------



## albhb3

Camden;2115633 said:


> I rarely read previous posts. I just pick up wherever things are when I log on. So that's my excuse for always sounding like an idiot


yeesh If I did that I may end up a few 1000 pages back


----------



## qualitycut

Going to the wild game tonight hopefully they can win. Doubtful


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2115622 said:


>


Hilarious! :laughing:


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2115637 said:


> Minneapolis is pre treating


DOT Pre-Treated here this morning... at least bridge decks anyway...


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2115652 said:


> Going to the wild game tonight hopefully they can win. Doubtful


sounds like an expensive way to be let down...BEER BEER AND MORE BEER


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;2115660 said:


> sounds like an expensive way to be let down...BEER BEER AND MORE BEER


Yea we are headed to the bar at 445


----------



## albhb3

skorum03;2115592 said:


> Burn up that budget!! Guy is literally plowing the ditch


hell theres places along 29 in wisco they have both sides of the ditch down to a windrow must be really slow


----------



## albhb3

Just a little heavy moving at fhr yesterday


----------



## TKLAWN

2-4 looking likely sat into sun.


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;2115679 said:


> Just a little heavy moving at fhr yesterday


What is that?


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;2115686 said:


> 2-4 looking likely sat into sun.


Yeah baby!


----------



## CityGuy

Polaris check your pm.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2115700 said:


> Yeah baby!


Don't look at the new GFS. 

Edit:

Actually, I guess it isn't THAT bad. Just drags on longer now, basically all day.

Plus it's up to almost 6", then another 4" on Tuesday.


----------



## qualitycut

Nam and gfs are in a little disagreement yet.


----------



## Doughboy12

ryde307;2115632 said:


> I must have missed it also then because I thought he worked for Pillsbury


The company is/was National Oilwell Varco. Supply company to drillers and refiners. Mostly drillers. 
The bought AmClyde which is a heavy lift crane manufacturer. I worked in the engineering department for a time and the as an animator and last as an inside sales rep. They started last year with 235+ people at this office. When I left in Nov they were down to 85. 
They are now moving this office to Houston by the end of May. 
Anything else I can help clear up?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2115710 said:


> Don't look at the new GFS.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Actually, I guess it isn't THAT bad. Just drags on longer now, basically all day.
> 
> Plus it's up to almost 6", then another 4" on Tuesday.


Keeps moving back and forth


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2115718 said:


> Keeps moving back and forth


Buy quite a bit though, can't decide if it wants to phase the two waves together or not.


----------



## Doughboy12

Man we are close to 10,000. 
Might have to throw a party at Quality's place when that happens. Or maybe Lwnmwrman has another brush pile to burn???


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2115714 said:


> The company is/was National Oilwell Varco. Supply company to drillers and refiners. Mostly drillers.
> The bought AmClyde which is a heavy lift crane manufacturer. I worked in the engineering department for a time and the as an animator and last as an inside sales rep. They started last year with 235+ people at this office. When I left in Nov they were down to 85.
> They are now moving this office to Houston by the end of May.
> Anything else I can help clear up?


Yes, do you recommend regular or the flaky biscuits?


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;2115660 said:


> sounds like an expensive way to be let down...BEER BEER AND MORE BEER


Kettle one sodas


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2115721 said:


> Yes, do you recommend regular or the flaky biscuits?


Flaky.... Goes better with your personality...:waving:

...I meant beer.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2115719 said:


> Buy quite a bit though, can't decide if it wants to phase the two waves together or not.


Look at that gfs color map, the 1030 and 530


----------



## andy34

Ian just said 2 to 4 starting at 7am ending at 1pm


----------



## SSS Inc.

NWS looks way low on the meteogram now. C'mon 6"........of snow.


----------



## Camden

Lawnmowerdude - Answer your phone


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2115728 said:


> NWS looks way low on the meteogram now. C'mon 6"........of snow.


Yea they do. 1pm to 6pm would be etter


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2115731 said:


> Lawnmowerdude - Answer your phone


He must be skiing. Or gaming.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2115724 said:


> Look at that gfs color map, the 1030 and 530


Clearly drunk.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;2115733 said:


> He must be skiing. Or gaming.


I thought he was with a school fieldtrip....or was that yesterday.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ratios could be really high. SuperFluff ©SSS Inc.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2115736 said:


> I thought he was with a school fieldtrip....or was that yesterday.


That's what I thought too...his older was meeting him after the younger had to leave for something else.


----------



## TKLAWN

By the looks of the cams in St. Cloud,we might be working tonight.


----------



## qualitycut

Snowing in st paul.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I hate this profession.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2115733 said:


> He must be skiing. Or gaming.


Actually at dinner.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyways.... So much for mocking me. Winner of Cupcake wars has taken notice....


----------



## Greenery

Parking lot and sidewalks are white here. Super fluff


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Says it's done by noon.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Color map has 14" of snow by noon Tuesday through the cities.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2115748 said:


> Says it's done by noon.


Looks likeold gfs


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2115750 said:


> Color map has 14" of snow by noon Tuesday through the cities.


Well yea 6 more inches Tuesday as of now


----------



## ryde307

Doughboy12;2115714 said:


> The company is/was National Oilwell Varco. Supply company to drillers and refiners. Mostly drillers.
> The bought AmClyde which is a heavy lift crane manufacturer. I worked in the engineering department for a time and the as an animator and last as an inside sales rep. They started last year with 235+ people at this office. When I left in Nov they were down to 85.
> They are now moving this office to Houston by the end of May.
> Anything else I can help clear up?


Nope I'm good. 
I grew up in the drilling business. Water though not oil.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2115748 said:


> Says it's done by noon.


F HIM!!!! I am going to be in Duluth


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2115737 said:


> Ratios could be really high. SuperFluff ©SSS Inc.


Nothing better than super fluff. Have we had enough super fluff to even plow this year?


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2115762 said:


> F HIM!!!! I am going to be in Duluth


Wrong your going to be home plowing


----------



## CityGuy

Everything is white here with a dusting


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2115765 said:


> Wrong your going to be home plowing


Just means go up Saturday morning come back Sunday afternoon and back up Monday morning to get the wife and kids.


----------



## Camden

TKLAWN;2115739 said:


> By the looks of the cams in St. Cloud,we might be working tonight.


We have about 3/4" of super fluffy snow, sidewalk run is in our future.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2115710 said:


> Don't look at the new GFS.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Actually, I guess it isn't THAT bad. Just drags on longer now, basically all day.
> 
> Plus it's up to almost 6", then another 4" on Tuesday.


Yeah looks like maybe an inch after noon... not bad...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2115777 said:


> Yeah looks like maybe an inch after noon... not bad...


Only if your used to an inch


----------



## qualitycut

Was snowing like mad for 30 min. No accumulation


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2115741 said:


> I hate this profession.


Uh oh. That doesn't sound good.


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;2115767 said:


> Everything is white here with a dusting


Hmm. I wonder if Ranger is scrambling to get home?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2115750 said:


> Color map has 14" of snow by noon Tuesday through the cities.


Little deceiving... that purple color is anywhere from 12-15... With how narrow the band is I would guess more toward 12... if high ratios actually maintain...


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2115763 said:


> Nothing better than super fluff. Have we had enough super fluff to even plow this year?


Exactly... easy to deal with...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2115774 said:


> We have about 3/4" of super fluffy snow, sidewalk run is in our future.


Hmm... sounds like a little more than the dusting NWS was calling for...


----------



## Ranger620

Bill1090;2115784 said:


> Hmm. I wonder if Ranger is scrambling to get home?


 Waiting to see how much we end up with and if I need to salt. Guessing I will have to salt. Guess I'm not staying the night


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;2115799 said:


> Waiting to see how much we end up with and if I need to salt. Guessing I will have to salt. Guess I'm not staying the night


Stupid trips in the winter.


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;2115799 said:


> Waiting to see how much we end up with and if I need to salt. Guessing I will have to salt. Guess I'm not staying the night


Just tell Polaris to do it.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2115790 said:


> Exactly... easy to deal with...


My driver actually texted me and said he will plow and shovel by himself which is fine with me cause will take him maybe 2 hiura longer and save me 8 plus hours of payroll for shoveler and he dont care


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2115781 said:


> Uh oh. That doesn't sound good.


No, not bad, just tired of the "snow will stay in the far SW 4 counties of MN".

I'm out of salt, so I was going to get a pallet of salt tomorrow from Ryde.

Now I gotta go overpay for 12 bags at Menard's to salt my stuff tonight, negating the savings I'll get from Ryde.


----------



## Ranger620

Bill1090;2115807 said:


> Just tell Polaris to do it.


Ya I don't think that would work.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Ranger620;2115799 said:


> Waiting to see how much we end up with and if I need to salt. Guessing I will have to salt. Guess I'm not staying the night


Cafing snow.

I'm getting the same feeling


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2115811 said:


> No, not bad, just tired of the "snow will stay in the far SW 4 counties of MN".
> 
> I'm out of salt, so I was going to get a pallet of salt tomorrow from Ryde.
> 
> Now I gotta go overpay for 12 bags at Menard's to salt my stuff tonight, negating the savings I'll get from Ryde.


Go steal from Ryde tonight.


----------



## Camden

Camden;2115774 said:


> We have about 3/4" of super fluffy snow, sidewalk run is in our future.


St Cloud has a solid inch, slick roads


----------



## Ranger620

NorthernProServ;2115816 said:


> Cafing snow.
> 
> I'm getting the same feeling


Like lawn said I looked earlier and it was all suppose to stay in sw mn. So I leave and it blows up over the cities. Oh well just the way it goes. At least I'm coming home to make money.


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;2115820 said:


> St Cloud has a solid inch, slick roads


Is it done there?


----------



## Doughboy12

Is anyone watching the game???


----------



## Doughboy12

Pominville penalty was a cafing joke. Let's make sure we protect Ovetchkin. :laughing:


----------



## NorthernProServ

Camden;2115820 said:


> St Cloud has a solid inch, slick roads


Well cafe me...making me nervous with that kinda talk.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm headed out to scout the NE metro.


----------



## CityGuy

Amybody else's color go in and out for the game?


----------



## TKLAWN

Ranger620;2115813 said:


> Ya I don't think that would work.


Take a look at the me dot cams, looks like hardly anything around Plymouth.

What little I have here is "super fluff" and definitely isn't slippery.


----------



## Greenery

About an inch in my north facing driveway.
Rockford


----------



## Greenery

I'm loaded and leaving.






Town.....


----------



## Polarismalibu

Cafe this wtf


----------



## Green Grass

Greenery;2115845 said:


> I'm loaded and leaving.
> 
> Town.....


Where Are you heading?


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;2115843 said:


> Take a look at the me dot cams, looks like hardly anything around Plymouth.
> 
> What little I have here is "super fluff" and definitely isn't slippery.


Yeah as soon as a car flies by it blows away... Whatever is out in my driveway I can see through


----------



## Camden

Ranger620;2115822 said:


> Is it done there?


No sir.

Guys are out salting but their will be plowed trucks out soon.


----------



## skorum03

Torturing myself, watching the wild


----------



## Camden

NorthernProServ;2115829 said:


> Well cafe me...making me nervous with that kinda talk.


I know. I want to get back to LF and see what we've got there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Lino Lakes has flakes on the parking lots.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2115859 said:


> Lino Lakes has flakes on the parking lots.


I've got maybe a little better than a 1/4" here.

***If this is the fluff we get Sunday it could add up quick.


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal..............but who cares.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2115860 said:


> I've got maybe a little better than a 1/4" here.
> 
> ***If this is the fluff we get Sunday it could add up quick.


Gonna be 10° warmer. Don't think it'll be quite as fluffy.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2115862 said:


> Gonna be 10° warmer. Don't think it'll be quite as fluffy.


I suppose you're right. Looks pretty cold when it starts though.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2115821 said:


> Like lawn said I looked earlier and it was all suppose to stay in sw mn. So I leave and it blows up over the cities. Oh well just the way it goes. At least I'm coming home to make money.


Meteo showed like .25 or more of snow


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2115863 said:


> I suppose you're right. Looks pretty cold when it starts though.


Hopefully plenty fluffy when it starts!


----------



## Doughboy12

Can't the NHL afford something bigger than an 8 inch replay screen. That is the third review I have seen them get wrong.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Going to check some lots and see what they look like, all have salt on them from earlier. See if any is burning off.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

81st / University in Fridley, Sam's Club, a coating. Not too much more.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Sure looks like no big deal on traffic cams... practically clear...


----------



## IDST

ryde307;2115623 said:


> Nope I don't think so. We were looking at a dump truck that was repoed by a finance company.
> 
> I'm confused, I thought you still worked at Pillsbury and now I'm getting the feeling you never did?


Where were you looking at that?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Practically stealing.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2115869 said:


> Going to check some lots and see what they look like, all have salt on them from earlier. See if any is burning off.


Going to do the same once it wraps up...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Lots south and west of Fridley are white. Not much more. If you can salt, get to it.



Edit.....1/4 at Menard's on Central / 694.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2115875 said:


> Practically stealing.


Assuming you stopped at that Sam's Club


----------



## SSS Inc.

Feel the Bern.........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2115881 said:


> Feel the Bern.........


I do after loading 8 bags of ice melt. Holy cafe I'm outta shape.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2115881 said:


> Feel the Bern.........


I think I just threw up in my mouth a little...


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2115884 said:


> I think I just threw up in my mouth a little...


#demdebate.....Gotta do it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

37th/Central, same 1/4".


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2115881 said:


> Feel the Bern.........


I think Hilary is


----------



## banonea

Light flakes here.......


----------



## Camden

5 miles north of St Cloud I was able to take my truck out of 4wd.


----------



## Doughboy12

Keystone cops out there on the power play. :laughing: :laughing:
Goal............


----------



## SSS Inc.

About 1/2" here but is SUUUUUPPPPPPEEEERRRRR Fluffy. Now if that was 1.5" of this I would totally plow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2115895 said:


> About 1/2" here but is SUUUUUPPPPPPEEEERRRRR Fluffy. Now if that was 1.5" of this I would totally plow.


Ha! ............


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2115895 said:


> About 1/2" here but is SUUUUUPPPPPPEEEERRRRR Fluffy. Now if that was 1.5" of this I would totally plow.


Still would use the back pack blower.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2115899 said:


> Ha! ............


Fair is fair. payup

On a side note. Back in Feb 2011 we were hauling snow from a lot in Richfield and I remember while we were doing it, it started snowing much like this and we got 2" of this superfluff. It wasn't forecasted either. Ironically we hauled snow from the same lot today. Dang 2010/11 was a great winter. payuppayuppayuppayup


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Barely a coating in Vadnais Heights.




Cafein' snow. Of course since I stopped and got 8 bags of ice melt, I won't need it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

3/4 in Osseo


----------



## Drakeslayer

Redmax in Plymouth.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gonna run a backpack blower over these walks in WBL. Not much here though.

I'll just return the salt tomorrow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;2115905 said:


> Redmax in Plymouth.


SSS in MPLS......


----------



## Camden

Another loss for the Wild.

Who would've guessed that the Timberwolves would have more wins in a month than the Wild?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Is the guy with the blower wearing shorts????


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal...........


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2115909 said:


> Is the guy with the blower wearing shorts????


No, just the lighting.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Drakeslayer;2115905 said:


> Redmax in Plymouth.


Doing the same, Working great !!


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2115904 said:


> 3/4 in Osseo


Finding the same crystal/golden


----------



## cbservicesllc

Got a report of 2+ in Hanover/St. Michael...

1/2" in Southern Plymouth


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2115915 said:


> Got a report of 2+ in Hanover/St. Michael...
> 
> 1/2" in Southern Plymouth


Ploris will be happy to hear that !! :/


----------



## banonea

Kttc saying just enough to make roads slick here tonight.


----------



## cbservicesllc

St. Michael near Albertville has 3


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2115922 said:


> St. Michael near Albertville has 3


Wait, What? That's a lot.

3/4" here.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

My lots are half black, DOT Is NB [email protected] tossing sparks


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2115923 said:


> Wait, What? That's a lot.
> 
> 3/4" here.


Yeah, no doubt! Too bad it wasn't 15-20 miles more this way!


----------



## qualitycut

.12 at tom rieds. ..










Nevermind thats my bac. d's every where


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2115925 said:


> My lots are half black, DOT Is NB [email protected] tossing sparks


Yeah anything treated is pretty good


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2115928 said:


> .12 at tom rieds. ..
> 
> Nevermind thats my bac. d's every where


They usually are at a .12.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Close to 1" Brooklyn park


----------



## cbservicesllc

Cafe it, sending an email, going to bed, they can contact us in the morning if they want anything done


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2115932 said:


> Cafe it, sending an email, going to bed, they can contact us in the morning if they want anything done


Now THAT'S the attitude!!!


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2115932 said:


> Cafe it, sending an email, going to bed, they can contact us in the morning if they want anything done


Thata boy cafe yea!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2115937 said:


> Now THAT'S the attitude!!!





qualitycut;2115938 said:


> Thata boy cafe yea!


2" + or Nothing... That's my game plan... :salute:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2115939 said:


> 2" + or Nothing... That's my game plan... :salute:


You'll be happy to know the latest GFS drags the snow out until 6 am Monday morning, of course.


----------



## Ranger620

On the way home. I got guys out pushing. If I'm coming home I'm getting paid. 1 1/4" on a tape in rogers


----------



## Ranger620

Not snowing in Rochester yet


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2115941 said:


> You'll be happy to know the latest GFS drags the snow out until 6 am Monday morning, of course.


95% is over by 6PM... No big deal! :waving:


----------



## ryde307

Stayed home. Everything that gets salt was melted already.
Lwnmwr salt is still there if you need it.
Idst looked at a truck in minnetonka. Bought on in New Prague. Nothing fancy. Quad axle sterling. It will work for us to give it a try.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2115942 said:


> On the way home. I got guys out pushing. If I'm coming home I'm getting paid. 1 1/4" on a tape in rogers


Sounds about right


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2115946 said:


> Sounds about right


I'm even scraping the lots with 1/2" on em. And full salt run. When I get home. Flurries in zumbrota.


----------



## Ranger620

Snowing good in cannon falls. Hwy is white


----------



## Polarismalibu

Cafing spreader broke again 3rd time this year


----------



## Greenery

Green Grass;2115847 said:


> Where Are you heading?


The yoop. 3 feet in the last 3 days.

Co Earlier in the week.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;2115960 said:


> The yoop. 3 feet in the last 3 days.
> 
> Co Earlier in the week.


Damn!! I'm going to have to make a trip soon


----------



## IDST

Not enough out here for me to worry about


----------



## banonea

Ranger620;2115943 said:


> Not snowing in Rochester yet


we got less than 1/2" here.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Now NWS makes it sound like it's back to 6" for a warning like we always thought.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Marler said there was only .01 qpf of moisture to work with last night, and had a 90:1 ratio.

Super DUPER fluff?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Marler also says 3-5" on Sunday. I slept too long to catch anyone else.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NWS has me at 3"-7" from Saturday night through Sunday day


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2116003 said:


> Marler said there was only .01 qpf of moisture to work with last night, and had a 90:1 ratio.
> 
> Super DUPER fluff?


©lwnmwrman ^^^

15/1 or 20/1 for Sunday for reference.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2116014 said:


> ©lwnmwrman ^^^
> 
> 15/1 or 20/1 for Sunday for reference.


Yeah, I'd seen that. I've been running the meteo @ 14:1. Guess I'd better change.


----------



## unit28

With the Tuesday snow....
Expect either dry air by evening or 
Pancake monster fluff

Lows will be. -18


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;2115945 said:


> Stayed home. Everything that gets salt was melted already.
> Lwnmwr salt is still there if you need it.
> Idst looked at a truck in minnetonka. Bought on in New Prague. Nothing fancy. Quad axle sterling. It will work for us to give it a try.


Is it White with Red box.....Liner in the Box....Round Headlights...

If so I tried to get a hold of that guy several times over a month ago. He would never answer me.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2116072 said:


> With the Tuesday snow....
> Expect either dry air by evening or
> Pancake monster fluff
> 
> Lows will be. -18


Wait what? I thought they said temps were going up after tomorrow???


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2116082 said:


> Wait what? I thought they said temps were going up after tomorrow???


I'm guessing Thursday on the conservative side


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2116082 said:


> Wait what? I thought they said temps were going up after tomorrow???


Look at the meteogram. GFS goes way low. NWS is not going that low however.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2116088 said:


> Look at the meteogram. GFS goes way low. NWS is not going that low however.


That's what I've been wondering too.

Who's going to be right.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2116090 said:


> That's what I've been wondering too.
> 
> Who's going to be right.


Yeah for sure... I'll take all the super fluff I can get!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2116090 said:


> That's what I've been wondering too.
> 
> Who's going to be right.


It seems like anytime the models on the meteo are lower than NWS, esp. a day or two before, NWS comes out right.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Don't look at the new NAM's, especially the 4km.


----------



## unit28

In comparison

dgex is -8
gfs. Is - 12


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;2116073 said:


> Is it White with Red box.....Liner in the Box....Round Headlights...
> 
> If so I tried to get a hold of that guy several times over a month ago. He would never answer me.


Yes that's it. He just bought the blue one on CL also. Did find out this morning it has a cat 3126. 350HP. Worried it may be underpowered. New to the big trucks so not sure.


----------



## unit28

Ecmwf......dendritic zone


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;2116102 said:


> Yes that's it. He just bought the blue one on CL also. Did find out this morning it has a cat 3126. 350HP. Worried it may be underpowered. New to the big trucks so not sure.


We have a few trucks with that engine. A tri-axle we just bought has it and she went down the road hauling snow yesterday with no issues. Not going to win any races right out of the gate but really took off about 4th gear. This one is a six speed auto.

I wonder why the guy never got back to me. Oh well..Still looking for more trucks. What's with the one axle that's different? The truck looked nice and clean in the pictures, I'm sure it will work good for you.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2116098 said:


> Don't look at the new NAM's, especially the 4km.


Southwest..,

Oh boy....


----------



## unit28

I got more

Give me a sec'nd


----------



## unit28

TKLAWN;2116108 said:


> Southwest..,
> 
> Oh boy....


Same as 500mb vorticity forecast?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

ryde307;2116102 said:


> Yes that's it. He just bought the blue one on CL also. Did find out this morning it has a cat 3126. 350HP. Worried it may be underpowered. New to the big trucks so not sure.


Depends on the what transmission it has in it. It'll be a wimp with a 8 or 9 speed unless it has LL. A grain truck we have has a 8 speed with no LL. About the same engine. Little smaller but older. It's a dog. Where I worked before lawns, they had a 95 Pete 479 ext hood. It had a 15 speed with LL. Best shifting truck I ever drove and lots of power. It had a cat around 335 hp I believe. A different truck had a 10 speed with a 400 hp cat. Kinda wimpy. It was snappy when empty, but loaded to 80k it was wimpy. I hope you didn't get a super 10 transmission. Those things are a pile and shouldn't be ever made again


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Boy that wind has a bite


----------



## unit28

Going to couple different Dr's today

Hoping there's no new hardware installed so we can get an mri.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

unit28;2116129 said:


> Going to couple different Dr's today
> 
> Hoping there's no new hardware installed so we can get an mri.


Hope everything goes well


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;2116102 said:


> Yes that's it. He just bought the blue one on CL also. Did find out this morning it has a cat 3126. 350HP. Worried it may be underpowered. New to the big trucks so not sure.


It won't win any races but it will pull anything you want.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;2116098 said:


> Don't look at the new NAM's, especially the 4km.


What's up?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Greenery;2116133 said:


> What's up?


Nam shifted. The gem has had south of us for two days. I'm not worried.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;2116107 said:


> We have a few trucks with that engine. A tri-axle we just bought has it and she went down the road hauling snow yesterday with no issues. Not going to win any races right out of the gate but really took off about 4th gear. This one is a six speed auto.
> 
> I wonder why the guy never got back to me. Oh well..Still looking for more trucks. What's with the one axle that's different? The truck looked nice and clean in the pictures, I'm sure it will work good for you.


Boyer Rogers just got a cable wing from us. Good truck wing sucks.


----------



## unit28

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2116130 said:


> Hope everything goes well


I won't be hard to miss
I'll be carrying a nicer looking big red....
purse


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;2116143 said:


> Boyer Rogers just got a cable wing from us. Good truck wing sucks.


Tandem? That's where we bought the last one.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Uh oh.....Now I'm worried. 

Son of a *****...Give me drink.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2116149 said:


> Uh oh.....Now I'm worried.
> 
> Son of a *****...Give me drink.


Come on......


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;2116149 said:


> Uh oh.....Now I'm worried.
> 
> Son of a *****...Give me drink.


I must be missing something, cause I don't get it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

skorum03;2116157 said:


> I must be missing something, cause I don't get it.


GFS must be shifting too...


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Jimlawn, I'll think about the e series. Looking for x however.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

skorum03;2116157 said:


> I must be missing something, cause I don't get it.


So cryptic


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;2116107 said:


> We have a few trucks with that engine. A tri-axle we just bought has it and she went down the road hauling snow yesterday with no issues. Not going to win any races right out of the gate but really took off about 4th gear. This one is a six speed auto.
> 
> I wonder why the guy never got back to me. Oh well..Still looking for more trucks. What's with the one axle that's different? The truck looked nice and clean in the pictures, I'm sure it will work good for you.


It sounds like the guy that makes the call on the truck hasn't been around. The secretary passed the phone to another guy and he worked with us then talked with the main guy after. He said he has had alot of tire kickers.
Going to test drive it today and oil tests and DOT are being done this week.
If all is good we are going to take it.



SSS Inc.;2116149 said:


> Uh oh.....Now I'm worried.
> 
> Son of a *****...Give me drink.


Timing or amount of snow? Or not snow related?


----------



## SSS Inc.

MNPLOWCO;2116161 said:


> So cryptic


Sorry. Gfs moving south as well. I started sing that son of a ***** give me a drink song.


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;2116163 said:


> Sorry. Gfs moving south as well. I started sing that son of a ***** give me a drink song.


Got it!

It would be nice to get just 2" out of it on Sunday. We would be way ahead for the month compared to the rest of season so far. Considering that I've only done a full run four times this winter, the wallet is getting pretty light.


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;2116162 said:


> It sounds like the guy that makes the call on the truck hasn't been around. The secretary passed the phone to another guy and he worked with us then talked with the main guy after. He said he has had alot of tire kickers.
> Going to test drive it today and oil tests and DOT are being done this week.
> If all is good we are going to take it.
> 
> Timing or amount of snow? Or not snow related?


I'm no tire kicker.

Find out what underneath that liner looks like.


----------



## Doughboy12

Ok Polaris...lets see how good you are. I will work the pits. 
https://redbullsnowboundaries.splashthat.com/


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It'll come back stronger. There's a pattern 48 hours out.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2116167 said:


> It'll come back stronger. There's a pattern 48 hours out.


This is very true. Usually they don't shift on the same run. And those Canadians and their model already south.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2116163 said:


> Sorry. Gfs moving south as well. I started sing that son of a ***** give me a drink song.


It can shift south and miss us that would be great for me less miles on the truck. Otherwise I will be coming back tomorrow night and going back up Sunday morning. :realmad:


----------



## Camden

I don't even need to look at the forecast. I'm leaving on Sunday so we're going to get pummeled, no question about it.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;2116148 said:


> Tandem? That's where we bought the last one.


Yes. 8 speed manual, not sure on motor


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;2116149 said:


> Uh oh.....Now I'm worried.
> 
> Son of a *****...Give me drink.


Don't say that.


----------



## Greenery

Jeez, it is a straight up blizzard up here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2116176 said:


> It can shift south and miss us that would be great for me less miles on the truck. Otherwise I will be coming back tomorrow night and going back up Sunday morning. :realmad:


Yeah, we'll be in Hinckley Sat night. Wanna pick me up and drop my off at KwikTrip in Stacy on the way back??


----------



## Drakeslayer

Here you go SSS. This one is in Mtka. I think it's the one Ryde looked at.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

No worries.... Far SW MN, just like all of last night's snow was.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2116186 said:


> No worries.... Far SW MN, just like all of last night's snow was.


Hahahahaha


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2116183 said:


> Yeah, we'll be in Hinckley Sat night. Wanna pick me up and drop my off at KwikTrip in Stacy on the way back??


Why not get some carpool out of this


----------



## CityGuy

Not winning with this wind.


----------



## IDST

Drakeslayer;2116185 said:


> Here you go SSS. This one is in Mtka. I think it's the one Ryde looked at.


I've got background on this truck if anyone wants to know


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;2116185 said:


> Here you go SSS. This one is in Mtka. I think it's the one Ryde looked at.


Saw that one too. Too many miles for me and the box is pretty beat up. It looks like someone just ripped the tarp arms off.


----------



## Camden

Would you let someone use your equipment to complete a project if they gave you 20% of the project cost? In this specific case I would stand to make about $6k and I wouldn't have to do anything except trust that my stuff would come back in one piece.


----------



## albhb3

Camden;2116197 said:


> Would you let someone use your equipment to complete a project if they gave you 20% of the project cost? In this specific case I would stand to make about $6k and I wouldn't have to do anything except trust that my stuff would come back in one piece.


tell them that's what crown or sunbelt rentals for. I can only see busted up equipment


----------



## andersman02

Camden;2116197 said:


> Would you let someone use your equipment to complete a project if they gave you 20% of the project cost? In this specific case I would stand to make about $6k and I wouldn't have to do anything except trust that my stuff would come back in one piece.


I'd think it REALLY depends on the person and whether or not you can trust they will take care. Also if you can stand to lose that piece of equipment for repairs if something happens. If you can I'd say go for it, easy money.


----------



## albhb3

wheres QC at sleeping off that overhang???

MIKE YOE NEEDS TO GO


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2116197 said:


> Would you let someone use your equipment to complete a project if they gave you 20% of the project cost? In this specific case I would stand to make about $6k and I wouldn't have to do anything except trust that my stuff would come back in one piece.


If I know the person, absolutely.

Polaris and Djagusch have both rented my little Kubota. Ranger made 20% of his dump trailer off of me last spring for a month's worth of use.


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;2116203 said:


> If I know the person, absolutely.
> 
> Polaris and Djagusch have both rented my little Kubota. Ranger made 20% of his dump trailer off of me last spring for a month's worth of use.


I was just gonna post on you... how can I see this person rolling a skid over and leave it run


----------



## albhb3

get off my TV you socialist fawktard


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;2116202 said:


> wheres QC at sleeping off that overhang???
> 
> MIKE YOE NEEDS TO GO


Not hungover yet


----------



## ryde307

Doughboy12;2116166 said:


> Ok Polaris...lets see how good you are. I will work the pits.
> https://redbullsnowboundaries.splashthat.com/


Friend of mine is racing it. I tried to last year but it was cancelled due to lack of snow.


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;2116195 said:


> Saw that one too. Too many miles for me and the box is pretty beat up. It looks like someone just ripped the tarp arms off.


I did look at it. It's pretty beat up. The tarp arms were cut off with a saw. Not sure why. The tarp is still there. Finance company is selling it. Guy that owned it runs otr and tried dumps. Didn't work so trying to unload it. That's the story from the finance guy anyways.
The guy that has the one we are buying has a 07 international that's clean. Pre emissions.


----------



## albhb3

double xp/weapon weekend


----------



## unit28

RH taking a dive
wind direction stays stable


----------



## albhb3

unit28;2116231 said:


> RH taking a dive
> wind direction stays stable


ewww sicko


----------



## Doughboy12

albhb3;2116234 said:


> ewww sicko


First thing I thought of too.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

completed a couple radio interviews today. kinda made me nervous


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2116242 said:


> completed a couple radio interviews today. kinda made me nervous


I could never do that. I hate how my voice sounds over the phone.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2116245 said:


> I could never do that. I hate how my voice sounds over the phone.


I don't like hearing my voice either. She recorded them and will be emailing them to us


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2116249 said:


> I don't like hearing my voice either. She recorded them and will be emailing them to us


On the ad did you say "Hi this is Jimmy from Jim's Lawn and Snow and I would like the opportunity to plow you."


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2116240 said:


> First thing I thought of too.....


Ha... me too...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2116267 said:


> On the ad did you say "Hi this is Jimmy from Jim's Lawn and Snow and I would like the opportunity to plow you."


"Are you looking for good Grass?"


----------



## andersman02

albhb3;2116226 said:


> double xp/weapon weekend


Got my plans for the weekend i guess


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

"When it looks like snow, we'll bring the blow"


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2116242 said:


> completed a couple radio interviews today. kinda made me nervous


Are they just interviews or are they for ads?


----------



## TKLAWN

"We'll plow anything"


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2116276 said:


> Are they just interviews or are they for ads?


Live interviews


----------



## CityGuy

I really can't wait until August to be in our new shop. What a cluster parking all these trucks.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;2116197 said:


> Would you let someone use your equipment to complete a project if they gave you 20% of the project cost? In this specific case I would stand to make about $6k and I wouldn't have to do anything except trust that my stuff would come back in one piece.


No way, not happening.


----------



## albhb3

Bill1090;2116267 said:


> On the ad did you say "Hi this is Jimmy from Jim's Lawn and Snow and I would like the opportunity to plow you."


you cant say people wouldn't remember that...I like it


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2116270 said:


> "Are you looking for good Grass?"


Maybe you should be in marketing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

New NAMs are out.... Everyone that's headed out of town, just be back by MONDAY morning.... For a salt run.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;2116296 said:


> New NAMs are out.... Everyone that's headed out of town, just be back by MONDAY morning.... For a salt run.


Now we're talking


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2116296 said:


> New NAMs are out.... Everyone that's headed out of town, just be back by MONDAY morning.... For a salt run.


Dose that include me?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;2116322 said:


> Dose that include me?


Dunno.... Just been watching the MSP Meteogram.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2116324 said:


> Dunno.... Just been watching the MSP Meteogram.


They were saying up to 6" here....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This early morning's NAM.....










Mid morning NAM.....










Afternoon NAM.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Basically they aren't too far off from each other. Just a pocket around the cities for whatever reason.


----------



## unit28

Sigh.........


----------



## Polarismalibu

Sounds like I picked the wrong time to check in lol


----------



## unit28

banonea;2116322 said:


> Dose that include me?


I'd be watching an east shift


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2116330 said:


> Basically they aren't too far off from each other. Just a pocket around the cities for whatever reason.


The 500mmb shows that pretty close

Winding around, imagine spread off the track


----------



## SSS Inc.

New NWS graphic isn't backing down.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2116351 said:


> New NWS graphic isn't backing down.


No, but they do say watch for changes.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like the new GFS will drop ever so slightly on the Meteogram. GFS shows the same pocket of dry air over me-ish, trailing slightly back to the SW.




Edit.... It already did drop ever so slightly it looks like, still @ 2" @ 18:1. 

Biggest change is it dropped the Tuesday snow completely.


----------



## Bill1090

NWS has me at 2-4" Sunday night.


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger how is the boat show?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2116280 said:


> I really can't wait until August to be in our new shop. What a cluster parking all these trucks.


If you stay off the phone while parking would make it easier


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2116394 said:


> If you stay off the phone while parking would make it easier


Was waiting behind parks and sign crew to get in.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

.....................


----------



## Ranger620

Bill1090;2116374 said:


> Ranger how is the boat show?


I don't know. Ended up coming back. Never even walked around. If you go let me know ill have you stop by the booth and tell them I said to work harder


----------



## unit28

I got two" from 12-9am


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2116415 said:


> I got two" from 12-9am


Hope you're right, more is better...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Heard from my rep at reinders that guys in Kansas are flinging pre em today


----------



## NorthernProServ

jimslawnsnow;2116431 said:


> Heard from my rep at reinders that guys in Kansas are flinging pre em today


Cafe that.....


----------



## albhb3

jimslawnsnow;2116431 said:


> Heard from my rep at reinders that guys in Kansas are flinging pre em today


Good........ez money


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Won't be much longer for here either I bet. 6 weeks maybe. 4 weeks for tru brown


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Unit, how did everything go today? No results yet?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2116441 said:


> Won't be much longer for here either I bet. 6 weeks maybe. 4 weeks for tru brown


The week we go to Vegas at the end of March, Accu weather has 50 all week.


----------



## unit28

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2116446 said:


> Unit, how did everything go today? No results yet?


Getting meds straightened according to tolerance.
made sure of beta blockers, or else heart could be 
pumping without pumping blood
Got the news we needed to see if there's new hardware,
They just have stainless installed

They still didn't want to work with her on her cancer conditions. 
I don't get it. .....
It's not hard to follow protocol for carcinoid crisis during surgery

If these people don't colaborare it won't ever be good

Anyway still have more appointments

She's doing very well after 5 bypasses 
Oh they also need to keep up with kidney function
It'll help the heart


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

....................


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2116469 said:


> ....................


What? ......?


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2116469 said:


> ....................


C'mon lawn dude!??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Double post....... Sorry.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2116466 said:


> Getting meds straightened according to tolerance.
> made sure of beta blockers, or else heart could be
> pumping without pumping blood
> Got the news we needed to see if there's new hardware,
> They just have stainless installed
> 
> They still didn't want to work with her on her cancer conditions.
> I don't get it. .....
> It's not hard to follow protocol for carcinoid crisis during surgery
> 
> If these people don't colaborare it won't ever be good
> 
> Anyway still have more appointments
> 
> She's doing very well after 5 bypasses
> Oh they also need to keep up with kidney function
> It'll help the heart


Geez, you guys need a break!


----------



## Green Grass

And we are off like a Hurd of turtles


----------



## jimslawnsnow

We should reach 10k pages soon


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2116476 said:


> Geez, you guys need a break!


http://www.startribune.com/35w-bridge-to-go-zebra-for-cancer-awareness-day/231162441/

Old news 
Need more awareness though


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2116477 said:


> And we are off like a Hurd of turtles


That fast, huh?? :laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2116477 said:


> And we are off like a Hurd of turtles


Slow down, your speeding through town


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2116480 said:


> That fast, huh?? :laughing:


Made it from our house to Wayzata before we had to stop for a pee break.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2116493 said:


> Made it from our house to Wayzata before we had to stop for a pee break.


You should be there by 6 am at that rate.


----------



## Doughboy12

County just went by........lights blazing. 

:laughing:


----------



## Green Grass

Mn dot is out and I am north of lawnmower now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2116504 said:


> Mn dot is out and I am north of lawnmower now


I would hope so, I'm in Maplewood. If not you're definitely going the wrong direction.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NAM is starting to come back.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I'm in bano country


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2116507 said:


> NAM is starting to come back.


Piss off hoser....


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2116507 said:


> NAM is starting to come back.


Baby steps. . . . . . . . .


----------



## Doughboy12

What happened on KQ this week???
Hearing high drama.....


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2116510 said:


> I'm in bano country


What ya doing over here?


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;2116519 said:


> What happened on KQ this week???
> Hearing high drama.....


I don't listen to them. Do you have a link?


----------



## Camden

I'm at some stupid Valentines event. Just shoot me now. I'm only doing this in hopes of getting frisky with the wife later.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2116521 said:


> What ya doing over here?


Stalking you.........

Eating at red lobster


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2116528 said:


> I don't listen to them. Do you have a link?


No....and I didn't either. I came here for the scoop. 
You guys are letting me down.


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;2116538 said:


> No....and I didn't either. I came here for the scoop.
> You guys are letting me down.


According to Facebook group Terri got canned.


----------



## SSS Inc.

GFS is up a bit. Keep going^^^


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2116540 said:


> According to Facebook group Terri got canned.


She's still all over KQ's website and nothing on her Facebook or anyone else's if that's the case.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2116542 said:


> She's still all over KQ's website and nothing on her Facebook or anyone else's if that's the case.


Ok. I contacted my insiders from the other groups...
She might have been canned but it didn't last. Tom had her back on the team inside of an hour if she was even ever gone.

Seems that ****** of a program director Jameson and Lassman have been cutting her mic during the show. Tom didn't know or realize but he did realize she wasn't herself.

Tom reached out to a couple of people/listeners he trusts to get their take. As soon as he realized what was going down (giving her "2 weeks off" to think things over) he put an end to it.


----------



## Doughboy12

Oh and before you say why didn't I ask them first, I like you guys better.
Plus you always seem to know the 411. :waving:


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2116537 said:


> Stalking you.........
> Eating at red lobster


Getting me a gift card I hope...:waving:

JK... I waited until I knew you were gone...


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Doughboy12;2116544 said:


> Ok. I contacted my insiders from the other groups...
> She might have been canned but it didn't last. Tom had her back on the team inside of an hour if she was even ever gone.
> 
> Seems that ****** of a program director Jameson and Lassman have been cutting her mic during the show. Tom didn't know or realize but he did realize she wasn't herself.
> 
> Tom reached out to a couple of people/listeners he trusts to get their take. As soon as he realized what was going down (giving her "2 weeks off" to think things over) he put an end to it.


What were they thinking? I bet Tom would walk out of principle if they canned her.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2116540 said:


> According to Facebook group Terri got canned.


What...? She was on the show this morning I think


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2116544 said:


> Ok. I contacted my insiders from the other groups...
> She might have been canned but it didn't last. Tom had her back on the team inside of an hour if she was even ever gone.
> 
> Seems that ****** of a program director Jameson and Lassman have been cutting her mic during the show. Tom didn't know or realize but he did realize she wasn't herself.
> 
> Tom reached out to a couple of people/listeners he trusts to get their take. As soon as he realized what was going down (giving her "2 weeks off" to think things over) he put an end to it.


I friggin hate Jameson...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Annnnddddd...... The NAM is getting back to pushing out 2.5" of snow, mainly afternoon Sunday now, until almost 6 am Monday morning.

I f'n hate snow.

The newest run doesn't even really start until later Sunday afternoon.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2116559 said:


> Annnnddddd...... The NAM is getting back to pushing out 2.5" of snow, mainly afternoon Sunday now, until almost 6 am Monday morning.
> 
> I f'n hate snow.
> 
> The newest run doesn't even really start until later Sunday afternoon.


Who called monday snow? I was hoping to have it done by noon Sunday so we could be done early, but to be honest, I'd rather it be done at midnight


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2116559 said:


> Annnnddddd...... The NAM is getting back to pushing out 2.5" of snow, mainly afternoon Sunday now, until almost 6 am Monday morning.
> 
> I f'n hate snow.
> 
> The newest run doesn't even really start until later Sunday afternoon.


So it spits out .05 qpf for 12 hours


----------



## banonea

Taking a road trip to the Iowa 80 truck stop this morning with the wife......got to love a woman that would rather go to a truck stop for Valantines day than dinner and flowers and crap.


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2116612 said:


> Taking a road trip to the Iowa 80 truck stop this morning with the wife......got to love a woman that would rather go to a truck stop for Valantines day than dinner and flowers and crap.


That's tomorrow............and she still does want flowers. They all do. They just don't admit it. :waving:


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;2116614 said:


> That's tomorrow............and she still does want flowers. They all do. They just don't admit it. :waving:


Not mine, she don't like them. She would rather road trip like we are today than anything. we work so much we dont get to spend much time togther so we take any chance we get.


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2116618 said:


> Not mine, she don't like them. She would rather road trip like we are today than anything. we work so much we dont get to spend much time togther so we take any chance we get.


Enjoy your day... Love me some truck stop diner food. 
"Happy Balentines Day" (In the Mr. T voice)


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;2116620 said:


> Enjoy your day... Love me some truck stop diner food.
> "Happy Balentines Day" (In the Mr. T voice)


More interested in all the chrome and other goodies that I can add to my trucks. I've been wanting to go out here for a couple years and just never had the opportunity to stop, been buy it probably 20 times in my travels over the years


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2116623 said:


> More interested in all the chrome and other goodies that I can add to my trucks. I've been wanting to go out here for a couple years and just never had the opportunity to stop, been buy it probably 20 times in my travels over the years


Is it the one at the intersection of 35 and 80???

Edit: Nope I found it. http://iowa80truckstop.com
4hr drive


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;2116612 said:


> Taking a road trip to the Iowa 80 truck stop this morning with the wife......got to love a woman that would rather go to a truck stop for Valantines day than dinner and flowers and crap.


Lucky! I'd like to get down there one day.


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;2116630 said:


> Lucky! I'd like to get down there one day.


Maybe they could swing by and pick you up. :laughing:

#ThirdWheelOnDateDay


----------



## NorthernProServ

jimslawnsnow;2116537 said:


> Eating at red lobster


That's the plan for later today.


----------



## ryde307

Anyone have some free time from noon-2 today and want to hunt pheasants? I worked a pheasant hunting tournament a few weeks ago so can enter my dog into the one today for pretty cheap. I was going to but I need a partner. Its just one run that last 15 min or less so not to exciting but its paid for.


----------



## Ranger620

ryde307;2116654 said:


> Anyone have some free time from noon-2 today and want to hunt pheasants? I worked a pheasant hunting tournament a few weeks ago so can enter my dog into the one today for pretty cheap. I was going to but I need a partner. Its just one run that last 15 min or less so not to exciting but its paid for.


I have to get a plow fixed. Not sure how long it will take. If it were an easy job I'd go. Where is it? Would love to see winstons progress.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2116654 said:


> Anyone have some free time from noon-2 today and want to hunt pheasants? I worked a pheasant hunting tournament a few weeks ago so can enter my dog into the one today for pretty cheap. I was going to but I need a partner. Its just one run that last 15 min or less so not to exciting but its paid for.


Where at?.....


----------



## ryde307

Ranger620;2116659 said:


> I have to get a plow fixed. Not sure how long it will take. If it were an easy job I'd go. Where is it? Would love to see winstons progress.


Horse and Hunt in Prior Lake. My time is 12:45 or 1:10. I have to be there early to register and would watch a run first also to get an idea of the field. You would not have to be though.

You would be out of there right after if you want so 1:30 1:45.


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;2116625 said:


> Is it the one at the intersection of 35 and 80???
> 
> Edit: Nope I found it. http://iowa80truckstop.com
> 4hr drive


Thats the fun part......


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;2116630 said:


> Lucky! I'd like to get down there one day.


I will snap photos. I belive the chrome shop mafia is there


----------



## albhb3

Doughboy12;2116625 said:


> Is it the one at the intersection of 35 and 80???
> 
> Edit: Nope I found it. http://iowa80truckstop.com
> 4hr drive


Ive always wanted to go for there big show down there hoping to make it to kasson this yearThumbs Up


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;2116660 said:


> Where at?.....





Ranger620;2116659 said:


> I have to get a plow fixed. Not sure how long it will take. If it were an easy job I'd go. Where is it? Would love to see winstons progress.


Either of you interested and think you could make it?


----------



## banonea

What is it looking like for a start time for the snow in Rochester.......


----------



## Ranger620

ryde307;2116697 said:


> Either of you interested and think you could make it?


Looking to see when this snow hits and if I have enough time to get it done. I'll call you in a few minutes


----------



## SSS Inc.

Nws GFS is UP a bit^^^......


----------



## unit28

banonea;2116702 said:


> What is it looking like for a start time for the snow in Rochester.......


9pm you'll see it getting close
Looks to be done by 6am
That's the bulk of it there


----------



## banonea

unit28;2116717 said:


> 9pm you'll see it getting close
> Looks to be done by 6am
> That's the bulk of it there


9 pm tonight?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2116715 said:


> Nws GFS is UP a bit^^^......


#faith!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;2116728 said:


> 9 pm tonight?


FWIW Everything on the meteogram (Rochester) including NWS has it start around midnight and going to early afternoon.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2116685 said:


> I will snap photos. I belive the chrome shop mafia is there


They had a show few years back right?


----------



## Doughboy12

ryde307;2116697 said:


> Either of you interested and think you could make it?


Steel shot only? (No lead?)


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2116732 said:


> FWIW Everything on the meteogram (Rochester) including NWS has it start around midnight and going to early afternoon.


Pfffttt... New GFS has an additional inch from 6 pm tomorrow to midnight tomorrow night.

Edit....didn't read Rochester in there.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2116732 said:


> FWIW Everything on the meteogram (Rochester) including NWS has it start around midnight and going to early afternoon.


Early afternoon?


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;2116734 said:


> They had a show few years back right?


word has it the trucks they did had serious issues after they were done.


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;2116732 said:


> FWIW Everything on the meteogram (Rochester) including NWS has it start around midnight and going to early afternoon.


What are they saying as far as totals for snow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Whoops. Thursday I was going to work on my '01 that has something that broke in the front end, either the Transfer Case gave out, or I have ujoints that are binding, from what I've been told. Had a Shoveler head out with it to clear walks and it started grinding and smoking. Drives fine in two wheel drive.

Anyways, started it the other day, went to working on other stuff.

Guess I forgot to shut it off.  Went out to check trucks this morning and the truck is dead and fuel gauge empty.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;2116753 said:


> What are they saying as far as totals for snow


Couple of inches, +/-.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2116755 said:


> Whoops. Thursday I was going to work on my '01 that has something that broke in the front end, either the Transfer Case gave out, or I have ujoints that are binding, from what I've been told. Had a Shoveler head out with it to clear walks and it started grinding and smoking. Drives fine in two wheel drive.
> 
> Anyways, started it the other day, went to working on other stuff.
> 
> Guess I forgot to shut it off.  Went out to check trucks this morning and the truck is dead and fuel gauge empty.


Guess you should have gotten rid of that truck...


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2116755 said:


> Whoops. Thursday I was going to work on my '01 that has something that broke in the front end, either the Transfer Case gave out, or I have ujoints that are binding, from what I've been told. Had a Shoveler head out with it to clear walks and it started grinding and smoking. Drives fine in two wheel drive.
> 
> Anyways, started it the other day, went to working on other stuff.
> 
> Guess I forgot to shut it off.  Went out to check trucks this morning and the truck is dead and fuel gauge empty.


They same the memory is first to go. Lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2116758 said:


> Guess you should have gotten rid of that truck...


Shows how much I care about it.


----------



## unit28

banonea;2116728 said:


> 9 pm tonight?


Yes...
It will be close enough by then to make better adjustments

By 6 am you'll have seen the bulk of this system
After 6 am it will have a split to west metro
Rest of Sunday my guess is it reforms to north metro


----------



## Drakeslayer

City of Chaska got some pre-treat down. I bet their sidewalks look a hundred times better than others in the morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Goes until about 3 am tomorrow morning.

HRRR is roughly the same.

This is the RAP.










Kinda looks like the blob to the south wants to pull away from the snow near Fargo. Then I would assume the snow on the GFS / NAM is the snow near Fargo trying to play catch-up later in the day.


----------



## Green Grass

-3 silver Bay


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2116771 said:


> Goes until about 3 am tomorrow morning.
> 
> HRRR is roughly the same.
> 
> This is the RAP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda looks like the blob to the south wants to pull away from the snow near Fargo. Then I would assume the snow on the GFS / NAM is the snow near Fargo trying to play catch-up later in the day.


That misses me entirely....and that's just fine!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2116779 said:


> That misses me entirely....and that's just fine!


No no, that's not where it stops, that's just the radar return until 3 am.

All of the news simulations last night showed the northern section of snow redeveloping slightly and hitting the cities later. 4 pmish.


----------



## Camden

Dang, I knew I wouldn't luck out.

That F250 I bought last week isn't here yet either so we're a truck short. Things aren't coming together like I had hoped.


----------



## unit28

Coming across sdak attm

http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/Loop/uppermissvly_loop.gif

Time for vwax


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2116786 said:


> Dang, I knew I wouldn't luck out.
> 
> That F250 I bought last week isn't here yet either so we're a truck short. Things aren't coming together like I had hoped.


Has t happened yet. Still a chance


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2116793 said:


> Has t happened yet. Still a chance


I'd give it 8hrs to say exactly what the what


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2116797 said:


> I'd give it 8hrs to say exactly what the what


Not saying its not going to snow just saying hasn't happened yet.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well, considering NWS has now dropped me to .8" on the hourly for the whole storm, I'm going with a VRAC of either .4", or 6.8". Haven't decided which one yet.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2116809 said:


> Well, considering NWS has now dropped me to .8" on the hourly for the whole storm, I'm going with a VRAC of either .4", or 6.8". Haven't decided which one yet.


I'm at 2" per nws. I'll post my official VRAC at 7:45. Pre-Vrac...3.2"


----------



## unit28

NWS took all my snow out tonight on the hourly

Did have it there until just a bit ago


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2116799 said:


> Not saying its not going to snow just saying hasn't happened yet.


I hear ya .....
This one's going to split

sw metro will be the mark I'm guessing


----------



## cbservicesllc

Meteo has it starting at 5AM


----------



## TKLAWN

cbservicesllc;2116818 said:


> Meteo has it starting at 5AM


Was just wondering if I wake up at 5 and see no snow yet.


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone watch gold rush last night? Was it the oe where Tony goes back to his home town?


----------



## IDST

1.9 on the hourly


----------



## cbservicesllc

F... NWS has me at 1.8 for the whole event...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I don't even have 100% chance of snow any more. 80/70%.


----------



## unit28

Shearing attm


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2116827 said:


> F... NWS has me at 1.8 for the whole event...


Cheer up buttercup


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2116822 said:


> Anyone watch gold rush last night? Was it the oe where Tony goes back to his home town?


Yes. It was pretty boring for the most part.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2116822 said:


> Anyone watch gold rush last night? Was it the oe where Tony goes back to his home town?


Watched it earlier... filler episode...


----------



## cbservicesllc

RAP has 2 inches 5AM-8AM so far


----------



## Camden

Boston's playing without their top 2 guys and they're still beating the Wild. Tough being a fan these days...


----------



## unit28

Who's watching fargo


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2116845 said:


> RAP has 2 inches 5AM-8AM so far


That's what I said couple days ago (r)

Had between 12am-9am 2"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2116845 said:


> RAP has 2 inches 5AM-8AM so far


That won't happen.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2116851 said:


> That won't happen.


I've seen it happen on gfs I think.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2116850 said:


> That's what I said couple days ago (r)
> 
> Had between 12am-9am 2"


Just my observation...


----------



## unit28

And nam has one spot there

I bet it composed it's calculations to far north
That blob will be south on the next run


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like NWS is running a 20:1 to start, transitioning to a 15:1 by the end.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Novak has me in 2-4"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You can't be that far from the 6-8 though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2116866 said:


>


All my plowing is in Plymouth so either way I'm close. Only problem I have is that I'm going to AC/DC tomorrow night. Hope it quits early and we can pound out a few lots before I have to leave for the concert.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2116869 said:


> All my plowing is in Plymouth so either way I'm close. Only problem I have is that I'm going to AC/DC tomorrow night. Hope it quits early and we can pound out a few lots before I have to leave for the concert.


I'm trying to decide if I need Green Grass to pick me up on my way back from his trip to Duluth.

OR just go home with my parents tonight since it's double xp/double weapon xp weekend.

OR OR just say screw it, stay the night, wait until 11 tomorrow morning, get my free stainless steel cookware set, THEN head home.


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2116835 said:


> Yes. It was pretty boring for the most part.


This.............unless you have a man crush on Tony.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2116874 said:


> I'm trying to decide if I need Green Grass to pick me up on my way back from his trip to Duluth.
> 
> OR just go home with my parents tonight since it's double xp/double weapon xp weekend.
> 
> OR OR just say screw it, stay the night, wait until 11 tomorrow morning, get my free stainless steel cookware set, THEN head home.


I say option 3... Might not even be enough to plow till noon tomorrow


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2116866 said:


>


It doesn't seem correct


----------



## Drakeslayer

cbservicesllc;2116877 said:


> I say option 3... Might not even be enough to plow till noon tomorrow


I say option 2 but add a 6 pack of Angry Orchard.


----------



## Doughboy12

Joe and Joe,
Nice meeting you. Thanks for putting up with me and my stories. 
Good time at the bonfire and nice pup. You guys did well.


----------



## beanz27

unit28;2116849 said:


> Who's watching fargo


I'm an hour north, looks like about 2-4 is what we will get.


----------



## Doughboy12

The Pickle shows it @ 3am Sunday start for sw metro. 
I think 5am. 
She did state it has "slowed down."


----------



## Doughboy12

Yeo was moments from breaking down and crying in the press conference. 
Feel bad for him. Don't think it is his fault but what can you do...:crying:


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2116882 said:


> I say option 2 but add a 6 pack of Angry Orchard.


Aghhh plowing hungover sucks!


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2116890 said:


> Aghhh plowing hungover sucks!


Haha! I knew you would have something to say.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2116894 said:


> Haha! I knew you would have something to say.


I was looking forward to going out tonight, all the single ladies will be out in full force drinking away thier sadness of valentine's day tomorrow. With that said i am staying home though


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2116874 said:


> I'm trying to decide if I need Green Grass to pick me up on my way back from his trip to Duluth.
> 
> OR just go home with my parents tonight since it's double xp/double weapon xp weekend.
> 
> OR OR just say screw it, stay the night, wait until 11 tomorrow morning, get my free stainless steel cookware set, THEN head home.


I have my 1" stuff covered so I am not coming back unless we get over 2" and at that I won't come back till later tomorrow.

I don't think that we will get 2"


----------



## ryde307

Doughboy12;2116883 said:


> Joe and Joe,
> Nice meeting you. Thanks for putting up with me and my stories.
> Good time at the bonfire and nice pup. You guys did well.


Nice to meet you also. I will learn how to shoot so I can do a little better next time.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2116902 said:


> Nice to meet you also. I will learn how to shoot so I can do a little better next time.


If you ever want to go to game farm let me know and i would be in.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

GFS is really slowing down.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2116903 said:


> If you ever want to go to game farm let me know and i would be in.


On my way home I was followed by your typical Grand Prix with four lovely ladies..........ALL of them were doing their makeup. Including the driver. 
All I could think was "I wonder where they are going, I bet Q would want to be there."
:laughing: :waving:


----------



## ryde307

Doughboy12;2116906 said:


> On my way home I was followed by your typical Grand Prix with four lovely ladies..........ALL of them were doing their makeup. Including the driver.
> All I could think was "I wonder where they are going, I bet Q would want to be there."
> :laughing: :waving:


He's more after the girls in the Mercedes.


----------



## albhb3

Doughboy12;2116906 said:


> On my way home I was followed by your typical Grand Prix with four lovely ladies..........ALL of them were doing their makeup. Including the driver.
> All I could think was "I wonder where they are going, I bet Q would want to be there."
> :laughing: :waving:


what you didn't invite them over. Ladys cant resist a truck


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2116911 said:


> He's more after the girls in the Mercedes.


Lol.. or something newer than an 08


----------



## unit28

beanz27;2116885 said:


> I'm an hour north, looks like about 2-4 is what we will get.


Mr Bamo will also need to watch that one

Thanks for the update!


----------



## Greenery

Well I'm packing up and heading home so it better flipping snow. Some of the best snow I've ridden up here.

Side note, it snowed all day yesterday here and it was the best feeling in the world to be able to watch it snow and not give a damn.


----------



## qualitycut

Yeo supposedly fired.

The post game wes walz did was spot on about the players need to take accountability for thier horrible play. Yeo didnt forget how to coach in the last 6 weeks the players just quit playing


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;2116883 said:


> Joe and Joe,
> Nice meeting you. Thanks for putting up with me and my stories.
> Good time at the bonfire and nice pup. You guys did well.


Nice to meet you too. Was a fun outing


----------



## Ranger620

ryde307;2116902 said:


> Nice to meet you also. I will learn how to shoot so I can do a little better next time.


I think we (mainly the dog) did real good. For never doing it and having to adjust from normal hunting we will fair well. It will be interesting to see how many were in our class and how we end up.


----------



## unit28

We pushed back the snow timing slightly. It looks like the best chance for 0.5"-2" of accumulation will be early tomorrow morning...with a decrease in snow intensity by mid to late morning. The snow might come stop in the afternoon...with another period of light snow in the evening


----------



## banonea

unit28;2116922 said:


> Mr Bamo will also need to watch that one
> 
> Thanks for the update!


How bad is it looking for me


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2116924 said:


> Yeo supposedly fired.
> 
> The post game wes walz did was spot on about the players need to take accountability for thier horrible play. Yeo didnt forget how to coach in the last 6 weeks the players just quit playing


Mike Russo confirmed on line....


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2116927 said:


> We pushed back the snow timing slightly. It looks like the best chance for 0.5"-2" of accumulation will be early tomorrow morning...with a decrease in snow intensity by mid to late morning. The snow might come stop in the afternoon...with another period of light snow in the evening


So another who the cafe knows whata going to happen and are we going to ne plowing or not
Sounds about par for the course this winter.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2116931 said:


> Mike Russo confirmed on line....


The gm needs to make some moves and some guys need to go or nothing is going to change.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2116922 said:


> Mr Bamo will also need to watch that one
> 
> Thanks for the update!


Fargo is going to go South??


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2116934 said:


> The gm needs to make some moves and some guys need to go or nothing is going to change.


They won't make changes till the season is over.


----------



## unit28

banonea;2116928 said:


> How bad is it looking for me


Like lmn22 said couple inches
I'm guessing around 3"


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2116936 said:


> Fargo is going to go South??


betting it does


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2116883 said:


> Joe and Joe,
> Nice meeting you. Thanks for putting up with me and my stories.
> Good time at the bonfire and nice pup. You guys did well.


That's cool that you guys got to meet up... Those Joe's are good people :salute:


----------



## banonea

unit28;2116938 said:


> Like lmn22 said couple inches
> I'm guessing around 3"


Is it looking like i need to do anything overnight or wont acumulate till the morning


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2116939 said:


> betting it does


Weird... like... around us and South? Or through us?


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2116936 said:


> Fargo is going to go South??


Like I said bust and that is why I am not coming home tonight.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2116937 said:


> They won't make changes till the season is over.


Exactly why nothing is going to change.


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;2116937 said:


> They won't make changes till the season is over.


Yeah,not like their going anywhere in the playoffs anyways.


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2116942 said:


> Weird... like... around us and South? Or through us?


Give me a sec.......
Visual effects on tap


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2116924 said:


> Yeo supposedly fired.
> 
> The post game wes walz did was spot on about the players need to take accountability for thier horrible play. Yeo didnt forget how to coach in the last 6 weeks the players just quit playing


Exactly... he's just the fall guy...


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2116953 said:


> Exactly... he's just the fall guy...


It's funny that he has a winning record and they blame him.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;2116941 said:


> Is it looking like i need to do anything overnight or wont acumulate till the morning


Morning...... Stare at the chrome.


----------



## banonea

This is off the NWS website for me.......


Tonight

Snow, mainly after 2am. Temperature rising to around 11 by 5am. Wind chill values as low as -8. Southeast wind 6 to 13 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. Total nighttime snow accumulation of less than one inch possible. 


Sunday

Snow. Patchy blowing snow before 4pm. High near 21. Wind chill values as low as -5. Breezy, with a southeast wind 13 to 16 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible. 


Sunday Night

A 40 percent chance of snow before 1am. Cloudy, with a steady temperature around 20. Southeast wind 8 to 11 mph becoming southwest after midnight. New snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible


Think I am going to call off my boys till 7am.......What do you all think?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;2116957 said:


> This is off the NWS website for me.......
> 
> Tonight
> 
> Snow, mainly after 2am. Temperature rising to around 11 by 5am. Wind chill values as low as -8. Southeast wind 6 to 13 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. Total nighttime snow accumulation of less than one inch possible.
> 
> Sunday
> 
> Snow. Patchy blowing snow before 4pm. High near 21. Wind chill values as low as -5. Breezy, with a southeast wind 13 to 16 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible.
> 
> Sunday Night
> 
> A 40 percent chance of snow before 1am. Cloudy, with a steady temperature around 20. Southeast wind 8 to 11 mph becoming southwest after midnight. New snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible
> 
> Think I am going to call off my boys till 7am.......What do you all think?


Unless you plow .75", then call them off.


----------



## Drakeslayer

I wonder how long it will take Danica to crash tonight.


----------



## unit28

Wait till morning for se MN
Some small drifting and accumulation then


----------



## unit28

This is why the system doesn't run straight east.

There's a somewhat larger system blocking it.....attm

When that moves out, our second will have more spread


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2116958 said:


> Unless you plow .75", then call them off.


This, waiting til its all done if we even get 2. Waiting for Jr's vrac at 745


----------



## albhb3

Drakeslayer;2116960 said:


> I wonder how long it will take Danica to crash tonight.


shes terrible and should be out of nascar


----------



## TKLAWN

Drakeslayer;2116960 said:


> I wonder how long it will take Danica to crash tonight.


Over/ under 25 laps...


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;2116967 said:


> Over/ under 25 laps...


Under.....


----------



## albhb3

TKLAWN;2116967 said:


> Over/ under 25 laps...


over but not more then 35


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2116964 said:


> This, waiting til its all done if we even get 2. Waiting for Jr's vrac at 745


Same. We are waiting til it's done unless crap hits the fan towards morning.


----------



## banonea

unit28;2116961 said:


> Wait till morning for se MN
> Some small drifting and accumulation then





qualitycut;2116964 said:


> This, waiting til its all done if we even get 2. Waiting for Jr's vrac at 745


Thanks for the help guys. BTW unit, how's mama doing?


----------



## unit28

banonea;2116975 said:


> Thanks for the help guys. BTW unit, how's mama doing?


Kinda scared

She knows when something isn't right
Said her liver is hurting right now, that's where most of the tumors are.

Heart Dr changed some meds yesterday, hoping that's the issue.

It sucks
Terminal Stage 4, and now quintuple bypass

the man said he would never put us through more than we could handle......she is proof of that.


----------



## Camden

TKLAWN;2116967 said:


> Over/ under 25 laps...


Over. She's awful but she can put up some laps.


----------



## qualitycut

Where is sss 745 vrac? He waiting for nws to update?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2116960 said:


> I wonder how long it will take Danica to crash tonight.


Ha! I was wondering the same!


----------



## banonea

unit28;2116984 said:


> Kinda scared
> 
> She knows when something isn't right
> Said her liver is hurting right now, that's where most of the tumors are.
> 
> Heart Dr changed some meds yesterday, hoping that's the issue.
> 
> It sucks
> Terminal Stage 4, and now quintuple bypass
> 
> the man said he would never put us through more than we could handle......she is proof of that.


My mother Awalys said that god dosent give you more than tou can handle, he just knows that some of us are super hero's......praying for both of you .


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2116963 said:


> This is why the system doesn't run straight east.
> 
> There's a somewhat larger system blocking it.....attm
> 
> When that moves out, our second will have more spread


Ahhh I see


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2116974 said:


> Same. We are waiting til it's done unless crap hits the fan towards morning.


Same.......


----------



## unit28

Oh boy.........


----------



## banonea

unit28;2117009 said:


> Oh boy.........


That is never good


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2117009 said:


> Oh boy.........


Rap?......?


----------



## cbservicesllc

RAP is down to .75 by Noon....


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2117013 said:


> RAP is down to .75 by Noon....


Hmmmm, maybe i can go out


----------



## qualitycut

Trump is killing himself tonight.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2117019 said:


> Trump is killing himself tonight.


What happened?


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2117016 said:


> Hmmmm, maybe i can go out


I would if I was in your shoesHave doughboy plow your stuff if it needs it


----------



## Drakeslayer

cbservicesllc;2117020 said:


> What happened?


Not sure. Im watching a Hallmark movie, kinda like Coach was at the Valentines party last night. Hoping for good things tonight.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2117020 said:


> What happened?


Just being a loud mouth and trashing George w on 9-11 and war. Only person to ge booed everytime he talks. Just bashing people and nothing with any content on what hes going to do


----------



## cbservicesllc

Well... another conservative voice gone... Justice Scalia


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2117023 said:


> Not sure. Im watching a Hallmark movie, kinda like Coach was at the Valentines party last night. Hoping for good things tonight.


Good luck! I just got my wife drunk last night


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2117024 said:


> Just being a loud mouth and trashing George w on 9-11 and war. Only person to ge booed everytime he talks. Just bashing people and nothing with any content on what hes going to do


Hmmm, little disappointing


----------



## qualitycut

So according to nws 1-4-6


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Winter is pretty much over after these next snows. Hahaha. You're welcome


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2117037 said:


> So according to nws 1-4-6


Huh? Where?


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2117042 said:


> Huh? Where?


The stupid minimum and maximum thing on Facebook


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2117043 said:


> The stupid minimum and maximum thing on Facebook


Oh yeah... they haven't updated that since early this morning... lame


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;2117023 said:


> Not sure. Im watching a Hallmark movie, kinda like Coach was at the Valentines party last night. Hoping for good things tonight.


I hope you have better luck than I did.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

cbservicesllc;2117027 said:


> Well... another conservative voice gone... Justice Scalia


Clinton probably sent a goon after him


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm getting ready to take a seat @ the $10 table playing blackjack @ Hinckley for the free drinks if anyone is around.

If you're a person that gets a funny feeling about numbers, we are up here to celebrate my oldest's Golden b-day tomorrow, the 14th, so he turns 14, our room number is 714 and our ticket for the buffet earlier was #14. Plus my fortune cookie said good luck is coming your way.

Maybe the stars are aligned??


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2117057 said:


> I'm getting ready to take a seat @ the $10 table playing blackjack @ Hinckley for the free drinks if anyone is around.
> 
> If you're a person that gets a funny feeling about numbers, we are up here to celebrate my oldest's Golden b-day tomorrow, the 14th, so he turns 14, our room number is 714 and our ticket for the buffet earlier was #14. Plus my fortune cookie said good luck is coming your way.
> 
> Maybe the stars are aligned??


And now you're going to end up with 14 inches of snow tomorrow


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2117050 said:


> Clinton probably sent a goon after him


Is it sad the first thing I thought is something fishy could have happened?


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2117060 said:


> And now you're going to end up with 14 inches of snow tomorrow


Hahaha you beat me to it!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2117060 said:


> and now you're going to end up with 14 inches of snow tomorrow


1.4.......


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2117057 said:


> I'm getting ready to take a seat @ the $10 table playing blackjack @ Hinckley for the free drinks if anyone is around.
> 
> If you're a person that gets a funny feeling about numbers, we are up here to celebrate my oldest's Golden b-day tomorrow, the 14th, so he turns 14, our room number is 714 and our ticket for the buffet earlier was #14. Plus my fortune cookie said good luck is coming your way.
> 
> Maybe the stars are aligned??


I would drive to Turtle Lake and play roulette. 14 has always been my go to on that game.


----------



## Greenery

Green grass, I'll be waiving at you in about 10 minutes as I go by.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2117066 said:


> I would drive to Turtle Lake and play roulette. 14 has always been my go to on that game.


And i will drive there and play craps


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;2117057 said:


> I'm getting ready to take a seat @ the $10 table playing blackjack @ Hinckley for the free drinks if anyone is around.
> 
> If you're a person that gets a funny feeling about numbers, we are up here to celebrate my oldest's Golden b-day tomorrow, the 14th, so he turns 14, our room number is 714 and our ticket for the buffet earlier was #14. Plus my fortune cookie said good luck is coming your way.
> 
> Maybe the stars are aligned??


Think RED craps or roulette


----------



## beanz27

banonea;2116941 said:


> Is it looking like i need to do anything overnight or wont acumulate till the morning


Where are you? It is snowing here now, 1/2" or so far. I'm assuming 2" by 7-8, I'll clean up the important stuff early but most things I have are closed Sunday so looks like after lunch clean up


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2117057 said:


> I'm getting ready to take a seat @ the $10 table playing blackjack @ Hinckley for the free drinks if anyone is around.
> 
> If you're a person that gets a funny feeling about numbers, we are up here to celebrate my oldest's Golden b-day tomorrow, the 14th, so he turns 14, our room number is 714 and our ticket for the buffet earlier was #14. Plus my fortune cookie said good luck is coming your way.
> 
> Maybe the stars are aligned??


Went down to mystic for the buffet tonight. Gf was in line for a new players card so I threw a 20 on a machine right there not realizing it was a $1 machine and hit max bet. Worked out great!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;2117066 said:



> I would drive to Turtle Lake and play roulette. 14 has always been my go to on that game.


I have had crazy luck playing that at the Diamond Jo casino right over the boarder in Iowa.


----------



## qualitycut

Almost looks like it's going to spilt metro


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Blackjack is stupid.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2117083 said:


> Blackjack is stupid.


That's never a good sign


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

WTF... NWS.... "Snow likely, mainly after 5 pm."

Check the hourly, they have .5" from 6 am to noon, then .2" from noon to 6 pm, then .3" from 6 pm to midnight.

How is that "mainly after 5 pm"?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Also, this snow better start diving to the south, or we're gonna get much more than 1.9" on the hourly


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22;2117085 said:


> WTF... NWS.... "Snow likely, mainly after 5 pm."
> 
> Check the hourly, they have .5" from 6 am to noon, then .2" from noon to 6 pm, then .3" from 6 pm to midnight.
> 
> How is that "mainly after 5 pm"?


I have resorted to the "Just looking out the window" method of weather prognostication.


----------



## Greenery

Cafe, I'm at less than half and around 1 inch.
I'm betting that by the time I wake up it'll be less than half/less than half.

Home now at least.


----------



## Doughboy12

Radar loop shows it dissipating as it approached us. 
But now it looks to be building back in behind the original blob. 
My 5am start is going to be closer than the Pickles 3am start. 

10*


----------



## VS Innovation

Glad to know that we are not the only ones here in MN awake watching the our promised 4 inch snow storm disappear in front of us. There was more snow at my house than our shop. I guess it is a good excuse to get some office work done.

Good luck to everyone if snow actually begins to accumulate!


----------



## Doughboy12

VS Innovation;2117094 said:


> Glad to know that we are not the only ones here in MN awake watching the our promised 4 inch snow storm disappear in front of us. There was more snow at my house than our shop. I guess it is a good excuse to get some office work done.
> 
> Good luck to everyone if snow actually begins to accumulate!


How are the good folks in Madison Lake doing today? Keep us posted on the disappearing 4" for us.
Oh and I just got up to let the dog out...and me too. 
Now back to sleep if I can.


----------



## Doughboy12

One second review of the loop, that stuff out by Aberdeen looks promising.


----------



## VS Innovation

Doughboy12;2117096 said:


> One second review of the loop, that stuff out by Aberdeen looks promising.


Other than the fact that we will likely watch the sunrise without plows on the ground, we are doing well! If I'm 'lucky', I'll go out our shovel crew. Of course I dressed planning on sitting in one of our payloaders!

It always seems that when you have a shop full of equipment ready to go, and a day worth of hauling equipment back to our accounts, nothing ever happens! Yet a few days this year we have had 10" snows that seem to come out of no where!


----------



## Doughboy12

VS Innovation;2117098 said:


> Other than the fact that we will likely watch the sunrise without plows on the ground, we are doing well! If I'm 'lucky', I'll go out our shovel crew. Of course I dressed planning on sitting in one of our payloaders!
> 
> It always seems that when you have a shop full of equipment ready to go, and a day worth of hauling equipment back to our accounts, nothing ever happens! Yet a few days this year we have had 10" snows that seem to come out of no where!


I have a go bag with what I need in the truck just in case. Hate to be unprepared to the extreme of ALWAYS having too much crap along. Never need 7/8 of what I bring but have used any given piece of it at least once. One letter Nalgene of water is one of the go to items. Need to stay hydrated.


----------



## VS Innovation

So true. Hydration is key. Not only vital for time out plowing, also for you how feel the next day. 

Usually I am very prepared. This time I made a mistake by putting my trust in the forecast. Should have learned by now to believe 4" of snow by seeing it on the ground!


----------



## unit28

Shearing, said that yesterday

But here's why

Two different pressure systems are like water and oil.

Ours is being blocked, has no where to go. Gradient isobars tightened up. Air forced in between will shear it. Los like to me it does until the other system moves out.


----------



## CityGuy

Imagine that, no snow yet.


----------



## unit28

Vrac......-1/8

Tuesdays big snowstorm can melt

I'm out.......



Happy valentine's day
Zzzzzzz


----------



## unit28

..........
....
..........


----------



## Camden

On my way to the airport. We have about 1/16th of an inch. Got a guy clearing church sidewalks.


----------



## qualitycut

Maybe i will get to spend Valentine's day at the bar. Tomorrow is a holiday. Nothing here yet.


----------



## qualitycut

Weird, it actually ended up splitting the metro


----------



## jimslawnsnow

So I was supposed to up to 8" at one point. Then 6". Then around 4". I'll be lucky to get 2" from thr looks of it. Windy here, and it's blowing most of it away. Can't we get a nice easy, wind free 4" snow fall? By the way, the stuff I have falling doesn't look like real high ratios. Maybe 13:1 or 14:1


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2117122 said:


> So I was supposed to up to 8" at one point. Then 6". Then around 4". I'll be lucky to get 2" from thr looks of it. Windy here, and it's blowing most of it away. Can't we get a nice easy, wind free 4" snow fall? By the way, the stuff I have falling doesn't look like real high ratios. Maybe 13:1 or 14:1


Yea everything on the meteo for msp is pretty much 1.5 or less now


----------



## qualitycut

Wcco says 1-2-3 doh k


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2117130 said:


> Wcco says 1-2-3 doh k


Yeah ch 5 guy showed 2.1 but you tell he really didn't want to say it.


----------



## Green Grass

-9 cloudy and calm two harbors


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2117134 said:


> -9 cloudy and calm two harbors


Better hurry home


----------



## qualitycut

Cody had 2-5 sw and no total for metro


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2117135 said:


> Better hurry home


Ha! You funny guy!


----------



## qualitycut

Cody. Hmmmmm maybe an inch give our take.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Nothing in Hinckley yet. Looks like a blob went over Stacy in the last 1/2 hour. We'll be heading out of here in about 4 hours.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2117150 said:


> Nothing in Hinckley yet. Looks like a blob went over Stacy in the last 1/2 hour. We'll be heading out of here in about 4 hours.


Dusting here


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2117150 said:


> Nothing in Hinckley yet. Looks like a blob went over Stacy in the last 1/2 hour. We'll be heading out of here in about 4 hours.


Yea i wouldn't hurry home. Be a sit around and wait all day to see if we plow snow or not


----------



## Doughboy12

Hahahahahaha..............just like always. 






F'n hate these talking head sky is falling snowmagedon predicting mother cafers. :laughing:







That was for you Lwnmwrman.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2117161 said:


> Hahahahahaha..............just like always.
> 
> F'n hate these talking head sky is falling snowmagedon predicting mother cafers. :laughing:
> 
> That was for you Lwnmwrman.


In all fairness it isnt really even here yet.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

How's Novak's 6-8" just west of the cities doing?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2117164 said:


> In all fairness it isnt really even here yet.


Yeah, just turned Cody on and seen he has the bulk around 3-8 pm now, and that mostly on the north side.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Of course the only blob there is in the area, is only over Chisago County.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2117167 said:


> Yeah, just turned Cody on and seen he has the bulk around 3-8 pm now, and that mostly on the north side.


Yea if that even happens.


----------



## unit28

It's here,.just not here.....haha


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2117171 said:


> It's here,.just not here.....haha


Sure looks like it splits tonme


----------



## banonea

Camden;2117049 said:


> I hope you have better luck than I did.


I just bought the wife $400.00 worth the crap at Iowa 80 yesterday and she woke me up right.......

And not a flake here yet 10 degrees


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2117164 said:


> In all fairness it isnt really even here yet.


But on the other hand @10pm they said it would start @3am.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2117174 said:


> Sure looks like it splits tonme


just gonna say that and as always I wish I could get paid 6figures to be wrong 70% of the time


----------



## Drakeslayer

Interim coaches historically do not have a very good record. Good luck to Torchetti.


----------



## banonea

beanz27;2117078 said:


> Where are you? It is snowing here now, 1/2" or so far. I'm assuming 2" by 7-8, I'll clean up the important stuff early but most things I have are closed Sunday so looks like after lunch clean up


Rochester.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Slowly turning white.


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2117182 said:


> Interim coaches historically do not have a very good record. Good luck to Torchetti.


Apparently he has a lot of interim experience. :laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2117182 said:


> Interim coaches historically do not have a very good record. Good luck to Torchetti.


When does the season end? April?


----------



## Drakeslayer

Camden;2117049 said:


> I hope you have better luck than I did.


Struck out. Had a kid climb into bed before Mama got in.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2117186 said:


> When does the season end? April?


About 30 games left so close to April I'm guessing.


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;2117186 said:


> When does the season end? April?


does it matter


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;2117080 said:


> I have had crazy luck playing that at the Diamond Jo casino right over the boarder in Iowa.


Thats my place to play......i like craps.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

albhb3;2117189 said:


> does it matter


Yeah, cause people will start dumping their tickets pretty soon, so I can find some cheap ones to take the kids.


----------



## Doughboy12

Novak just weighed in.........dropping accumulations.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2117191 said:


> Yeah, cause people will start dumping their tickets pretty soon, so I can find some cheap ones to take the kids.


Not sure about dumping. It still a hot ticket. My buddy still gets well over face on his tickets. Sold a 2 45 dollar seats for 185 on Thursdays game


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2117197 said:


> Not sure about dumping. It still a hot ticket. My buddy still gets well over face on his tickets. Sold a 2 45 dollar seats for 185 on Thursdays game


Right, for certain games. 2 rows from the ice are down to $175/ticket. Before they were $300+.

By the end of the season, if it continues like this, they will be down to $125 +/-.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1117678968265564&substory_index=0&id=200752513291552


----------



## banonea

Super fine snow now


----------



## Doughboy12

Bigger flakes here....attm


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2117122 said:


> So I was supposed to up to 8" at one point. Then 6". Then around 4". I'll be lucky to get 2" from thr looks of it. Windy here, and it's blowing most of it away. Can't we get a nice easy, wind free 4" snow fall? By the way, the stuff I have falling doesn't look like real high ratios. Maybe 13:1 or 14:1


Yeah, WTF... This is lame as Hell


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2117211 said:


> Yeah, WTF... This is lame as Hell


Normally I would be on board but I am enjoying my vacation


----------



## cbservicesllc

VS Innovation;2117098 said:


> Other than the fact that we will likely watch the sunrise without plows on the ground, we are doing well! If I'm 'lucky', I'll go out our shovel crew. Of course I dressed planning on sitting in one of our payloaders!
> 
> *It always seems that when you have a shop full of equipment ready to go, and a day worth of hauling equipment back to our accounts, nothing ever happens! Yet a few days this year we have had 10" snows that seem to come out of no where!*


Ain't that the flickin truth...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2117212 said:


> Normally I would be on board but I am enjoying my vacation


Yeah, kinda nice just sitting here in bed.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2117165 said:


> How's Novak's 6-8" just west of the cities doing?


Guessing not well... to unit's credit, he was the one that talked shearing and such because of the other system


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2117187 said:


> Struck out. Had a kid climb into bed before Mama got in.


Noooooooooo!


----------



## TKLAWN

Down to less than 1 inch per NWS. Lame

Vrac .4


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2117212 said:


> Normally I would be on board but I am enjoying my vacation


Yeah that's got to be nice


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2117187 said:


> Struck out. Had a kid climb into bed before Mama got in.


We got back to our room and each boy had claimed a bed. Sooooooo.... Your results were experienced here as well.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's snowing harder here now, but there's less in the parking lot.


----------



## Camden

Snowing at the airport.


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;2117218 said:


> Down to less than 1 inch per NWS. Lame
> 
> Vrac .4


Down to .6 on the Hourly...

VRAC .2


----------



## qualitycut

Had my mind set on plowing, now waking up to this. Not feeling it anymore


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2117228 said:


> Snowing at the airport.


Have a great trip


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2117231 said:


> Had my mind set on plowing, now waking up to this. Not feeling it anymore


Shoulda gone out hunting b*tches!


----------



## albhb3

cbservicesllc;2117234 said:


> Shoulda gone out hunting b*tches!


I did dinner at 4:30 and in bed by 8:15 #thuglife


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2117234 said:


> Shoulda gone out hunting b*tches!


Lol still may tonight. Tomorrow is presidents day. Sure there will be some out looking for mr rightnow


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2117223 said:


> We got back to our room and each boy had claimed a bed. Sooooooo.... Your results were experienced here as well.


Not to brag or anything...... but I did alright last night!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

No snow from 7:45-now. Sun is out with tiny tiny flakes


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2117247 said:


> Not to brag or anything...... but I did alright last night!


Want a cookie?


----------



## qualitycut

There is yoga at the gym, does that count?


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;2117247 said:


> Not to brag or anything...... but I did alright last night!


Mine was this morning ........


----------



## banonea

Snowing good now, not amounting to anything.........


----------



## CityGuy

Small tiny flakes here. No accumulation.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2117251 said:


> Want a cookie?


Wouldn't mind one.


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;2117261 said:


> Snowing good now, not amounting to anything.........


Same here. Small flakes.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Blades down on 35 in forest lake


----------



## Bill1090

Light dusting on the road. Super fluff.


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;2117232 said:


> Have a great trip


Thank you!

Just waiting to deice the plane...stupid snow


----------



## Doughboy12

Sooooo another day with the backpack blower to remove snow.


----------



## Doughboy12

Goof ball on 9 just put his hand over the 2 on the 1-2 on his map.
Said "most" of the snow has fallen already for the TC's.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snow is gone, and now so are we.


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;2117293 said:


> Sooooo another day with the backpack blower to remove snow.


We're going to drive out today, got two backpacks and two handled. With any luck it makes the guys night go quicker


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Sun is out down here


----------



## jimslawnsnow

We have a dusting here at most


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;2117293 said:


> Sooooo another day with the backpack blower to remove snow.


We've decided a sweeper is faster. Blowers are great for steps but on long sidewalks the sweeper is quicker.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2117243 said:


> Lol still may tonight. Tomorrow is presidents day. Sure there will be some out looking for mr rightnow


Absolutely... Us married guys need to live vicariously through young single guys...


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2117251 said:


> Want a cookie?


I like cookies


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2117305 said:


> Absolutely... Us married guys need to live vicariously through young single guys...


Sounds like I'm the one who needs to live through you married guys lately lol


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;2117134 said:


> -9 cloudy and calm two harbors


How's the snow up there? We are thinking of going up Tuesday to ride


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2117307 said:


> I like cookies


Some frozen thin mints sound good right about now


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2117309 said:


> Sounds like I'm the one who needs to live through you married guys lately lol


Hard to say... I was pissed off it isn't snowing... So now I'm at Rosedale with the fam...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

No snow in Roseville? About the heaviest snow on the radar is where you're at.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2117330 said:


> No snow in Roseville? About the heaviest snow on the radar is where you're at.


Nothing to write home about... I suppose if it did this for like 5 days it could add up


----------



## qualitycut

Snowing hard but melting mostly


----------



## VS Innovation

Stayed up from 3 till 7 watching the radar. Finally convinced myself it was not going to snow. Walk outside and it begins snowing fairly hard. Good thing I kept the guys around. Ended up with maybe 1/2-3/4 of very fluffy snow. Decided just to spray the snow down with brine. Worked great! Everything will be fine until we spray the parking spots tonight. The downtime this morning did allow me to squeeze in a run to town for the wife's Valentines Day present!


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;2117315 said:


> How's the snow up there? We are thinking of going up Tuesday to ride




Trails so smooth that you can nap.


----------



## Greenery




----------



## qualitycut

Super fluff but only about 1/4in anch covering 1/7 of my driveway


----------



## cbservicesllc

VS Innovation;2117336 said:


> Stayed up from 3 till 7 watching the radar. Finally convinced myself it was not going to snow. Walk outside and it begins snowing fairly hard. Good thing I kept the guys around. Ended up with maybe 1/2-3/4 of very fluffy snow. Decided just to spray the snow down with brine. Worked great! Everything will be fine until we spray the parking spots tonight. The downtime this morning did allow me to squeeze in a run to town for the wife's Valentines Day present!


Nice, where you at?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2117303 said:


> We've decided a sweeper is faster. Blowers are great for steps but on long sidewalks the sweeper is quicker.


That price difference though


----------



## VS Innovation

cbservicesllc;2117342 said:


> Nice, where you at?


We are located in Madison Lake.


----------



## Greenery

Camden;2117289 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Just waiting to deice the plane...stupid snow


Where you headed?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;2117337 said:


> Trails so smooth that you can nap.


Good to know! We I'll be taking the trip for sure


----------



## Greenery

Green Grass;2117337 said:


> Trails so smooth that you can nap.


Lol is the kiddo sleeping?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;2117352 said:


> Lol is the kiddo sleeping?


Sure looks like it. lol


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;2117315 said:


> How's the snow up there? We are thinking of going up Tuesday to ride


Go to the yoop...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;2117355 said:


> Go to the yoop...


I only have the one day to ride. That dose look real nice.


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;2117359 said:


> I only have the one day to ride. That dose look real nice.


Only 5 hours to here. It was great. Pretty pizzed I drove home for this non existent snowfall.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;2117363 said:


> Only 5 hours to here. It was great. Pretty pizzed I drove home for this non existent snowfall.


Well a extra 2 hour drive isnt so bad. was that over by bergland or what

I haven't seen snow like that sense the year I got my new sled.


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2117363 said:


> Only 5 hours to here. It was great. Pretty pizzed I drove home for this non existent snowfall.


Should have listened. We said less than 2 by noon, could have hung around.


----------



## qualitycut

Well can get ready for the 5 inches on Tuesday


----------



## Bill1090

Well this is turning out to be uneventful....


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2117369 said:


> Well can get ready for the 5 inches on Tuesday


 I'm leaving it won't snow don't worry about it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2117369 said:


> Well can get ready for the 5 inches on Tuesday


3" from midnight to 6 am. Nothing wrong there.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2117382 said:


> 3" from midnight to 6 am. Nothing wrong there.


Nope, perfect! !!!!

Sounds like a typical night for some of you

Jokes


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well I'll be gone Tuesday, and Thursday threw Monday so maybe you should plan on snow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2117382 said:


> 3" from midnight to 6 am. Nothing wrong there.


Lower ratios... Maybe 2...


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2117303 said:


> We've decided a sweeper is faster. Blowers are great for steps but on long sidewalks the sweeper is quicker.


Can't argue with that. I just don't have one....:crying:


----------



## Doughboy12

VS Innovation;2117346 said:


> We are located in Madison Lake.


I already said that.....a couple of pages back. 
Zip code 56063...


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;2117366 said:


> Well a extra 2 hour drive isnt so bad. was that over by bergland or what
> 
> I haven't seen snow like that sense the year I got my new sled.


This was around Wakefield, I'm sure it's getting tracked up fast though.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2117392 said:


> I already said that.....a couple of pages back.
> Zip code 56063...


 Creep much Lol


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;2117367 said:


> Should have listened. We said less than 2 by noon, could have hung around.


Right.......


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2117369 said:


> Well can get ready for the 5 inches on Tuesday


They have already started backing off of that.......at least the guy on 9 did.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2117392 said:


> I already said that.....a couple of pages back.
> Zip code 56063...


Yeah.... I know the location of maybe 10 zip codes... this is not one of them...

This is why City and State should be mandatory on PS...  (closed circuit to MJD)


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2117399 said:


> Yeah.... I know the location of maybe 10 zip codes... this is not one of them...
> 
> This is why City and State should be mandatory on PS...  (closed circuit to MJD)


Google yo......


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2117395 said:


> Creep much Lol


Well it is in his signature.......and I used to load that trailer at UPS. 
#StupidCafeYouRememberInLife


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2117387 said:


> Lower ratios... Maybe 2...


NAM is at 3" @ 11:1.


----------



## banonea

We got a little over a inch here, sending the guys out at 2, let the wind do its thing for a bit then plow later tonight when people are in bed......

BTW, WHY haven't I been using backpack blowers before now, they work SWEETThumbs Up


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2117406 said:


> We got a little over a inch here, sending the guys out at 2, let the wind do its thing for a bit then plow later tonight when people are in bed......
> 
> BTW, WHY haven't I been using backpack blowers before now, they work SWEETThumbs Up


Well your welcome. :laughing:

I just did the driveway with mine. You do have to play WITH the wind...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2117405 said:


> NAM is at 3" @ 11:1.


Oh... I have that silly compaction thing on...


----------



## qualitycut

Still snowing oh oh


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2117406 said:


> We got a little over a inch here, sending the guys out at 2, let the wind do its thing for a bit then plow later tonight when people are in bed......
> 
> BTW, WHY haven't I been using backpack blowers before now, they work SWEETThumbs Up


Mom tested after yoga saying 2 maybe 3 on the car?


----------



## CityGuy

This storm is a dud.


----------



## CityGuy

So what would be the advantages of the 8 speed transmission vs a 6 speed on the chevy?


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2117416 said:


> Mom tested after yoga saying 2 maybe 3 on the car?


Really? I got the guys heading out shortly to work all the residents and sidewalks.......


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2117419 said:


> So what would be the advantages of the 8 speed transmission vs a 6 speed on the chevy?


More pep and possibly better mileage. Just guessing though.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2117416 said:


> Mom tested after yoga saying 2 maybe 3 on the car?


Lucky its your mom.


----------



## Doughboy12

"Already warmer than yesterday with light snow. We'll be feeling like spring with a chance of rain by week's end!"
Signed,
The Pickle


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;2117349 said:


> Good to know! We I'll be taking the trip for sure


It's snowing right now about a 1/2" already.


----------



## qualitycut

Cant believe more hasnt accumulated. Been snowing good for a couple hours.


----------



## Green Grass

Greenery;2117352 said:


> Lol is the kiddo sleeping?


Out cold which makes it difficult to ride.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2117445 said:


> Cant believe more hasnt accumulated. Been snowing good for a couple hours.


Yeah pretty crazy that it can melt when it's this cold


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2117448 said:


> Out cold which makes it difficult to ride.


Strap to the seat


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2117449 said:


> Yeah pretty crazy that it can melt when it's this cold


If the sun wouldn't have been out earlier probably be a different story. I was hoping to plow my 1 inch stuff.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like the backside is at Alexandria.

My hourly has increased.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2117471 said:


> Looks like the backside is at Alexandria.
> 
> My hourly has increased.


Bigger flakes here now... starting to get a trace on hard surfaces

Edit: All I got added on hourly was another .1" from 6PM to Midnight


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2117425 said:


> Really? I got the guys heading out shortly to work all the residents and sidewalks.......


That's what her text said.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2117475 said:


> That's what her text said.


The boys are out now so they should be there in a hour or so.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

Looks like about 30-45 min in a heavier band of snow, then done


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My hourly has been put back down to 1/2" for today.


----------



## CityGuy

Heavy burst. Everything turned white with a solid dusting


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2117502 said:


> Heavy burst. Everything turned white with a solid dusting


And then it was gone?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2117506 said:


> And then it was gone?


Greens further to the west.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2117507 said:


> Greens further to the west.


It's coming down pretty good. Sticking to the roads.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2117507 said:


> Greens further to the west.


I know, but I think that's the heavy band I was talking about that he had come through


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2117510 said:


> I know, but I think that's the heavy band I was talking about that he had come through


He's that far west?? Guess I gotta figure out where Hamel is.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2117512 said:


> He's that far west?? Guess I gotta figure out where Hamel is.


No, he's in Montrose now I believe... just East of Waverly (Green Grass)


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2117513 said:


> No, he's in Montrose now I believe... just East of Waverly (Green Grass)


Ooooohhhhhh....... Green Grass is that far west??? Jeez... Here I think you western guys are all within 10-15 miles of 494.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Some one posted the story about these guys a few weeks ago I think....well here you go.

http://www.themlsonline.com/minnesota-real-estate/4670472


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2117506 said:


> And then it was gone?


Still snowing pretty hard


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2117517 said:


> Ooooohhhhhh....... Green Grass is that far west??? Jeez... Here I think you western guys are all within 10-15 miles of 494.


Oh yeah... they're out there on 12... middle of Wright county


----------



## CityGuy

Here you go cb


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2117519 said:


> Some one posted the story about these guys a few weeks ago I think....well here you go.
> 
> http://www.themlsonline.com/minnesota-real-estate/4670472


Whoops.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2117525 said:


> Here you go cb


Hey... might be enough for a sidewalk run! Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

Still snowing here


----------



## MNPLOWCO

1/4 inch of super fluff in Minnetonka. Windy and chilly.


----------



## qualitycut

This is the weirdest cafe. Looking out the widow over the last hour and I thought there would easily be a inch or 2, nope hardly anything.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2117533 said:


> This is the weirdest cafe. Looking out the widow over the last hour and I thought there would easily be a inch or 2, nope hardly anything.


Same......


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;2117517 said:


> Ooooohhhhhh....... Green Grass is that far west??? Jeez... Here I think you western guys are all within 10-15 miles of 494.


I am.......


----------



## MNPLOWCO

qualitycut;2117533 said:


> This is the weirdest cafe. Looking out the widow over the last hour and I thought there would easily be a inch or 2, nope hardly anything.


Agreed. I have a lovely adult beverage next to me. Just sitting there. 
Untouched. Waiting.....waiting.....and watching this lack of build up.
I guess it will be waiting, untouched a bit longer....probably until tomorrow.
We must be safe and legal out there on the roads.
Uncheers! :salute:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2117533 said:


> This is the weirdest cafe. Looking out the widow over the last hour and I thought there would easily be a inch or 2, nope hardly anything.


That's what I saw driving around Forest Lake. It was snowing decent, but the snow would just disappear.


----------



## qualitycut

This is what i hate about winter.


----------



## qualitycut

You know people will call. Its been snowing all day and no one plowed


----------



## TKLAWN

Jeez doughboy, if you only understood weather then you could appreciate the forecast.

What a clown!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2117557 said:


> You know people will call. Its been snowing all day and no one plowed


Not really. News people have been down playing the snow all day.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2117562 said:


> Not really. News people have been down playing the snow all day.


1 inch people may.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2117561 said:


> Jeez doughboy, if you only understood weather then you could appreciate the forecast.
> 
> What a clown!


What i miss?


----------



## qualitycut

Especially if the airport has some stupid number


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2117568 said:


> Especially if the airport has some stupid number


That's the problem. Airport will "estimate" what fell, not what accumulated.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2117566 said:


> What i miss?


Check Novak.....


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2117576 said:


> Check Novak.....


Lol.......


----------



## qualitycut

If this keeps up might need to plow 1 inch stuff and if course will probably only be the ones that are monthly


----------



## Doughboy12

TKLAWN;2117576 said:


> Check Novak.....


I deleted most of it........is it still there?


----------



## cbservicesllc

1/4" maybe... slowed WAY down... Most of my treated walks and lots are 75% clear


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;2117576 said:


> Check Novak.....


Hahahahaha


----------



## CityGuy

.25 to maybe .5 here in the driveway.


----------



## qualitycut

Its weird i have 0 to .25 to. 5 to 1.5 on 1 lot.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2117603 said:


> Its weird i have 0 to .25 to. 5 to 1.5 on 1 lot.


Meh... 33 tomorrow...

#gettinglazy #bringonspring


----------



## SSS Inc.

I don't even have an 1/8" on the rink.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2117628 said:


> I don't even have an 1/8" on the rink.


Thats about whats on my plow light maybe a little more.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Jeez about Brian guy on Novaks page


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Exactly 1/2" that you can see through


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2117637 said:


> Jeez about Brian guy on Novaks page


I'm butt hurt. That stings from a guy who is wrong 90% of the time. Well if you take out the sunny days.

Oh and that Andy guy really hurt my feelings. :crying:


----------



## Bill1090

I plowed. Maybe 1.5"ish here. Snowing again though.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Interesting crowd at the X tonight.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;2117643 said:


> I'm butt hurt. That stings from a guy who is wrong 90% of the time. Well if you take out the sunny days.
> 
> Oh and that Andy guy really hurt my feelings. :crying:


Wasn't me.......


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2117645 said:


> I plowed. Maybe 1.5"ish here. Snowing again though.


Again? Your on a role! I would look into some sort of inhancement though. 1.5 aimt going to cut it.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2117648 said:


> Interesting crowd at the X tonight.


Sex,drugs, rock n roll


----------



## CityGuy

Snowing again here. Small flakes.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2117643 said:


> I'm butt hurt. That stings from a guy who is wrong 90% of the time. Well if you take out the sunny days.
> 
> Oh and that Andy guy really hurt my feelings. :crying:


Some people just don't have nice qualities


----------



## Polarismalibu

Anyone going up to Walker for the pout festival next weekend?


----------



## qualitycut

There is 1.5 of snow on top of the old snow in my yard.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2117663 said:


> Some people just don't have nice qualities


I see what you did there....:laughing:


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;2117645 said:


> I plowed. Maybe 1.5"ish here. Snowing again though.


Lucky......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1/2" from Oakdale to Lino Lakes.


----------



## Doughboy12

3/4 here...just shoveled. 
Didn't hook up the plow....


----------



## Doughboy12

Ok.... Enough fun and games at my expense....in the Facebook domain. 
In here ok, but out there I have other "family/friends" to think about.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Did Novak just go on a hard core Edit spree? C'mon Novak , you're better than that.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2117687 said:


> Did Novak just go on a hard core Edit spree? C'mon Novak , you're better than that.


Nope, see above. Sorry to end the fun...:crying:


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2117686 said:


> Ok.... Enough fun and games at my expense....in the Facebook domain.
> In here ok, but out there I have other "family/friends" to think about.


Well watch what ya post then.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2117689 said:


> Well watch what ya post then.


Good advice......


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;2117688 said:


> Nope, see above. Sorry to end the fun...:crying:


Little Debbie Downer.

**Little Debbie is not affiliated with Pillsbury Corp.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2117689 said:


> Well watch what ya post then.


That's some quality advise right there


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2117691 said:


> Little Debbie Downer.
> 
> **Little Debbie is not affiliated with Pillsbury Corp.


***like***


----------



## ryde307

I measured 3/4 - 1" in various spots so decided to plow. Sent people out to plow everything.


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;2117703 said:


> I measured 3/4 - 1" in various spots so decided to plow. Sent people out to plow everything.


There must be a bubble around my area. Less than a 1/4" and thats on my ice rink. It usually accumulates there first.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2117705 said:


> There must be a bubble around my area. Less than a 1/4" and thats on my ice rink. It usually accumulates there first.


I think it's just west metro and further west, which is how it was supposed to be all along.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I have 1/4" at best


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2117709 said:


> I have 1/4" at best


Same. Just called my guys off. Gonna go salt one parking lot, 2 banks are closed tomorrow. Then backpack off my walks in WBL and call it a night. Radar is really going away now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2117707 said:


> I think it's just west metro and further west, which is how it was supposed to be all along.


True. I always think Ryde works closer to me. And Qualities comment on 1.5" on the previous snowpack is throwing me off. You'd think I would have .5" in there somewhere. It barely looks like anything happened here.

That's it.....Winter is over.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2117711 said:


> True. I always think Ryde works closer to me. And Qualities comment on 1.5" on the previous snowpack is throwing me off. You'd think I would have .5" in there somewhere. It barely looks like anything happened here.
> 
> That's it.....Winter is over.


Whoa whoa whoa.


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;2117711 said:


> True. I always think Ryde works closer to me. And Qualities comment on 1.5" on the previous snowpack is throwing me off. You'd think I would have .5" in there somewhere. It barely looks like anything happened here.
> 
> That's it.....Winter is over.


At this point, I don't care if it ends. I've only plowed everything 4 times this year. We are behind last year.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2117710 said:


> Same. Just called my guys off. Gonna go salt one parking lot, 2 banks are closed tomorrow. Then backpack off my walks in WBL and call it a night. Radar is really going away now.


I got one guy out doing some walks and a little scrapping. I'm headed out in 15 minutes to salt.


----------



## banonea

ryde307;2117703 said:


> I measured 3/4 - 1" in various spots so decided to plow. Sent people out to plow everything.


We're doing a full plow on all the accounts tonight, my shovelers are just about finished up, they've been out since 2 o'clock this afternoon, quite a bit of drifting on the sidewalks


----------



## CGLC

Is it the end of the world out here? I just passed my 9 vehicle in the ditch. 694 / 94 . Roll overs, cars just facing the wrong way , EMS and Fire . Some trucks / cars 40' off the highway!


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;2117711 said:


> True. I always think Ryde works closer to me. And Qualities comment on 1.5" on the previous snowpack is throwing me off. You'd think I would have .5" in there somewhere. It barely looks like anything happened here.
> 
> That's it.....Winter is over.


This was from excelsior to Hopkins / Eden prairie. We are plowing our Minneapolis routes though.


----------



## andy34

CGLC;2117726 said:


> Is it the end of the world out here? I just passed my 9 vehicle in the ditch. 694 / 94 . Roll overs, cars just facing the wrong way , EMS and Fire . Some trucks / cars 40' off the highway!


Just went through there. Couldn't believe it!


----------



## VS Innovation

Got our hooklift brine truck warming up! Had steady flurries down here most of the day. Going out to spray our accounts, hopefully in bed at a decent time for once!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2117711 said:


> True. I always think Ryde works closer to me. And Qualities comment on 1.5" on the previous snowpack is throwing me off. You'd think I would have .5" in there somewhere. It barely looks like anything happened here.
> 
> That's it.....Winter is over.


Maybe your not using your magic ruler?


----------



## qualitycut

Holy cafe roads are slick


----------



## qualitycut

1.5 wsp cafe


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2117744 said:


> 1.5 wsp cafe


Get to work!!!


----------



## Deershack

Two subjects:

We will soon see if the site can handle 5 digets in the page count and if the powers acknowledge the milestone.

Just read a report that the Repub debate audience was packed by the GOP with ante Trump and Cruise people, That would explain the reactions they got when speaking, Apparently tickets were handed out to insiders who don't like either of the front runners.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Novak says official measurement for Rochester is at 2" Bano.


----------



## qualitycut

There is no one out


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2117754 said:


> Novak says official measurement for Rochester is at 2" Bano.


Any msp official?


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2117756 said:


> There is no one out


Finding 1/2" to 3/4" here


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2117758 said:


> Finding 1/2" to 3/4" here


Cafe these bs snows


----------



## qualitycut

Im going to white Castle then going to hit a few 1 inch places


Every block is cafeing different


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2117759 said:


> Cafe these bs snows


This.... again got about 7/8" on the tape in N.Brooklyn Park just N of 610 go less then 1 Mile south, less then 1/2"


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2117760 said:


> Every block is cafeing different


 Yeah...wtf....worst snow yet.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Anybody got a measurement from 494/ 55 area ??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2117756 said:


> There is no one out


Guessing most everyone sees the 1/2" +/- and figures tomorrow at 32°F it'll melt.

Only guy plowing is Ryde so he can pad his gambling money for his Vegas / college basketball trip.


----------



## Ranger620

NorthernProServ;2117764 said:


> Anybody got a measurement from 494/ 55 area ??


1/2" on a treated lot. 494 and Rockford.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2117765 said:


> Guessing most everyone sees the 1/2" +/- and figures tomorrow at 32°F it'll melt.
> 
> Only guy plowing is Ryde so he can pad his gambling money for his Vegas / college basketball trip.


I'm out. Got a guy scrapping ahead of me


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;2117768 said:


> I'm out. Got a guy scrapping ahead of me


I'm sure CB is out, since he said cafe it last snow he got.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2117760 said:


> Im going to white Castle then going to hit a few 1 inch places
> 
> Every block is cafeing different


That sounds tasty I'm gonna have to stop on my way back.

Side note can't believe all these people out plowing 1/4"


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2117768 said:


> I'm out. Got a guy scrapping ahead of me


Burn it and go


----------



## qualitycut

Cafe it. Im going home. Less and less further south.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2117765 said:


> Guessing most everyone sees the 1/2" +/- and figures tomorrow at 32°F it'll melt.
> 
> Only guy plowing is Ryde so he can pad his gambling money for his Vegas / college basketball trip.


Smart man. Had some operators not be able to come in so I'm refreshing my skid loader skills. I'm the skid in excelsior spinning in circles.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2117756 said:


> There is no one out


I saw 2 trucksplowing from St Paul to Minnetrista. Both were in St. bonifacious.

And one C and C salt truck driving.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2117779 said:


> I saw 2 trucksplowing from St Paul to Minnetrista. Both were in St. bonifacious.
> 
> And one C and C salt truck driving.


Everyone is over it


----------



## NorthernProServ

Ranger620;2117767 said:


> 1/2" on a treated lot. 494 and Rockford.


Thanks.....


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2117780 said:


> Everyone is over it


You should head down to Alerys and pick up some valentine scraps


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

I've seen 4 guys plowing. I just hit my zero tolerances, backpack blew walks and blasted the lots with salt. Mndot has there blades down everywhere and dumping salt.


----------



## ryde307

Drakeslayer;2117779 said:


> I saw 2 trucksplowing from St Paul to Minnetrista. Both were in St. bonifacious.
> 
> And one C and C salt truck driving.


 Must have been a 550 somewhere between Plymouth and mound.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2117783 said:


> You should head down to Alerys and pick up some valentine scraps


Ha, I'm picking up chicks from the comfort of my home tonight. Cheeper


----------



## Green Grass

1" of snow in Duluth and the mountains are blue


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;2117788 said:


> Ha, I'm picking up chicks from the comfort of my home tonight. Cheeper


Swipe right


----------



## Drakeslayer

ryde307;2117786 said:


> Must have been a 550 somewhere between Plymouth and mound.


Yes it was.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;2117789 said:


> 1" of snow in Duluth and the mountains are blue


1.5" in Navarre and the plows are down!


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2117790 said:


> Swipe right


Always........


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2117771 said:


> I'm sure CB is out, since he said cafe it last snow he got.


Nope... very lame here... treated lots and walks have 1/4 or less and a lot of clear spots... Lowest walk trigger I have is 1/2...


----------



## Greenery

1/2 inch or less EP


----------



## Doughboy12

Just got in. 
Shoveled/blew 4 places and threw salt. 
"We" scraped two of them that are zero tol. 
Seems like the residual salt turned what could have been an easy inch into a 1/4 or less in places.


----------



## Greenery

1/2 inch or less Plymouth


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2117754 said:


> Novak says official measurement for Rochester is at 2" Bano.


I could see it in a few places but most were around 1.5" tops


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2117765 said:


> Guessing most everyone sees the 1/2" +/- and figures tomorrow at 32°F it'll melt.
> 
> Only guy plowing is Ryde so he can pad his gambling money for his Vegas / college basketball trip.


We did a full run tonight.....


----------



## banonea

Just finished, not a bad night all on all


----------



## CityGuy

In at 2 out at 7. Salted, scraped a few intersections.


----------



## CityGuy

Marler says a "dash" of snow tonight into tomorrow morning.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Found under 1/2 in EP. Under 3/4 Hopkins. 1/2 Navarre.....Drake where did you find 1.5 in Navarre? 
I taped it with two different tapes just to make sure. Must of been blowing off the lake where you measured.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

CityGuy;2117881 said:


> Marler says a "dash" of snow tonight into tomorrow morning.


I'll be sure to stay up for that one all night. Probably get a foot.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2117807 said:


> Just got in.
> Shoveled/blew 4 places and threw salt.
> "We" scraped two of them that are zero tol.
> Seems like the residual salt turned what could have been an easy inch into a 1/4 or less in places.


Wait, what ?


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2117892 said:


> Wait, what ?


Don't worry, you'll get the bill shortly... :laughing:


----------



## Green Grass

MNPLOWCO;2117885 said:


> Found under 1/2 in EP. Under 3/4 Hopkins. 1/2 Navarre.....Drake where did you find 1.5 in Navarre?
> I taped it with two different tapes just to make sure. Must of been blowing off the lake where you measured.


I am betting that he is screwing with me.


----------



## unit28

Are we waiting till Thursday to kick out the cold air


----------



## unit28

http://www.wmo-sat.info/oscar/satellites/view/149


----------



## CityGuy

Another fatal on 12 between Maple Plain and Delano. Near 92 again. Sounds like a head on.


----------



## skorum03

unit28;2117923 said:


> Are we waiting till Thursday to kick out the cold air


Is winter over?


----------



## Bill1090

skorum03;2117929 said:


> Is winter over?


Nah. We still have 2 more weeks left.


----------



## skorum03

Bill1090;2117938 said:


> Nah. We still have 2 more weeks left.


Johndee has us mostly clear for the next 10 days. I'm guessing (could be wrong) the potential inch of snow tonight is what is included in his 1-4"


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;2117943 said:


> Johndee has us mostly clear for the next 10 days. I'm guessing (could be wrong) the potential inch of snow tonight is what is included in his 1-4"


Yes..........


----------



## Bill1090

skorum03;2117943 said:


> Johndee has us mostly clear for the next 10 days. I'm guessing (could be wrong) the potential inch of snow tonight is what is included in his 1-4"


Accu has high 40's and 50's in early/mid March for me.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2117946 said:


> Accu has high 40's and 50's in early/mid March for me.


So it will snow through april.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2117954 said:


> So it will snow through april.


Hey, don't say that.


----------



## skorum03

If we push it, can we get to 10,000 pages tonight and find out of plowsite crashes?


----------



## Bill1090

skorum03;2117959 said:


> Hey, don't say that.


This!!!!!!


----------



## Bill1090

All the old farts must be sleeping in today.


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;2117969 said:


> All the old farts must be sleeping in today.


I resemble thet remark.......


----------



## Camden

Checking in from Mexico. 80 degrees here with a ton of wind. No poolside/beachside drinking yet so hopefully things calm down and we can get out there.

I had a property owner send me a Facebook message this morning thanking me for clearing his sidewalks even though it wasn't necessary. I'm taking that to mean we barely got any snow but my guys wanted to make sure they didn't drop the ball. Can't fault them for that.

10k pages by tonight?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I have no clue what we got down here exactly. Some drives looked like they have 3/16" and some look close to an inch. I'm waiting until whatever tonight brings, then doing a full run so things will get nice an clean for the warm up.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Switching over to summer stuff as winter is pretty much over at this point. What a disappointing season


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ford needs to change the quick lane name to slow as cafe waste your whole morning lane


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2117981 said:


> I have no clue what we got down here exactly. Some drives looked like they have 3/16" and some look close to an inch. I'm waiting until whatever tonight brings, then doing a full run so things will get nice an clean for the warm up.


What are they calling for......


----------



## Ranger620

I was surprised last night. I was finding 1/2" max last night till I got to Anoka and Ramsey. My treated lots had a solid inch with more next to the curbs where drifted.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Now have hit the two hour mark waiting for my cafing oil change to be done


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2117984 said:


> Ford needs to change the quick lane name to slow as cafe waste your whole morning lane


Its presidents day everyone off is probably there.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2117892 said:


> Wait, what ?


I told you I'm coming....................


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2117997 said:


> Now have hit the two hour mark waiting for my cafing oil change to be done


I always get pushed to the front


----------



## Drakeslayer

I have been plowing around this truck all year. Drove through the lot this morning and seems someone helped themselves to the wheels.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2117985 said:


> What are they calling for......


Around an inch. But who knows. I was SUPPOSED to get 6"-8" yesterday


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2118019 said:


> Around an inch. But who knows. I was SUPPOSED to get 6"-8" yesterday


That's the issue anymore. One has no idea how much snow we're gonna get. I put all my guys on notice even though the hourly says .4".


----------



## millsaps118

Drakeslayer;2118018 said:


> I have been plowing around this truck all year. Drove through the lot this morning and seems someone helped themselves to the wheels.


 :laughing::laughing::laughing:

My buddy had a Denali with 22's and he came out one morning to go to work and found his truck looking just like that one, right in his own driveway!!! To add insult to injury they used landscape block from his fire pit to use as jack stands!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

millsaps118;2118022 said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:


Whoa... Millsaps is still around.


----------



## DDB

ryde307;2115473 said:


> I still have some pallets of salt left if anyone needs any. It is Ice Eater from US salt. $250 a pallet. Works well. It is a smaller pellet similar to Northern salts bulk. I actually think it is the same thing.


If you have any pallets left I'll take a couple.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Check the meteo boys..... SSS won't be posting tonight.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2118028 said:


> Check the meteo boys..... SSS won't be posting tonight.


I know we have been through this 100X but tell me again.... Plus 6 hours or minus? 06 UTC is what time here. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2118033 said:


> I know we have been through this 100X but tell me again.... Plus 6 hours or minus? 06 UTC is what time here.
> Thanks in advance.


Subtract 6 hours from the meteo time


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2118037 said:


> Subtract 6 hours from the meteo time


Again thank you. I knew I could count on you. 
Who loves you more than me???


----------



## Doughboy12

So last night I made a bad decision by not drinking my water. Got home after 3am and started cramping up real bad. Took until 5:30am to get it to stop. 

Remember to drink more than just a bunch of soda out there.

Just sayin'


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;2118018 said:


> I have been plowing around this truck all year. Drove through the lot this morning and seems someone helped themselves to the wheels.


Is that a chunk of wood?


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;2118042 said:


> So last night I made a bad decision by not drinking my water. Got home after 3am and started cramping up real bad. Took until 5:30am to get it to stop.
> 
> Remember to drink more than just a bunch of soda out there.
> 
> Just sayin'


I'll bite. Who's got ya working Dough?


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2118057 said:


> I'll bite. Who's got ya working Dough?


There is probably a bunch of people out there wondering who the heck plowed my lot.


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;2118057 said:


> I'll bite. Who's got ya working Dough?


I've been working with a few guys from the site.........


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2118065 said:


> There is probably a bunch of people out there wondering who the heck plowed my lot.


That bad huh??????

Wasn't me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2118066 said:


> I've been working with a few guys from the site.........


Were you the one that plowed the 1/5" on the two lots in Stacy?


----------



## qualitycut

At least the city guys got holiday pay today. Did all sidewalks and parks and about eveything else that had .25 or so on it.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2118068 said:


> Were you the one that plowed the 1/5" on the two lots in Stacy?


Nope.... Like a said last night or yesterday afternoon. I didn't mount the plow. Or hook it to the truck. :laughing:


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;2118051 said:


> Is that a chunk of wood?


Yes. On both sides.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2118069 said:


> At least the city guys got holiday pay today. Did all sidewalks and parks and about eveything else that had .25 or so on it.


Funny how that works, huh?


----------



## qualitycut

Any good places around Hopkins for dinner?


----------



## qualitycut

12 miles till e to full 47.00.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2118092 said:


> 12 miles till e to full 47.00.


Regular cab???


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2118091 said:


> Any good places around Hopkins for dinner?


pizza luce


----------



## NorthernProServ

Drakeslayer;2118094 said:


> Regular cab???


Crew cab with 6.5', only can get 26 gallon tank


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2118094 said:


> Regular cab???


Crew diesel

My reg cab gas wasn't much more


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;2118066 said:


> I've been working with a few guys from the site.........


Ahhhhh.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2117954 said:


> So it will snow through april.


Haha, this...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2117984 said:


> Ford needs to change the quick lane name to slow as cafe waste your whole morning lane


Absolutely... I still haven't figured out a good time of day to go...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2118020 said:


> That's the issue anymore. One has no idea how much snow we're gonna get. I put all my guys on notice even though the hourly says .4".


Yeah 10-4 on that...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2118033 said:


> I know we have been through this 100X but tell me again.... Plus 6 hours or minus? 06 UTC is what time here.
> Thanks in advance.


It is hard to remember, no doubt about that...


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2118065 said:


> There is probably a bunch of people out there wondering who the heck plowed my lot.


You drunk dial doughboy or what?


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;2118042 said:


> So last night I made a bad decision by not drinking my water. Got home after 3am and started cramping up real bad. Took until 5:30am to get it to stop.
> 
> Remember to drink more than just a bunch of soda out there.
> 
> Just sayin'


Little or no food orwater for me when plowing. energy drinks,soda, gummy worms and cigarettes.......


----------



## Green Grass

Hardee's for lunch


----------



## skorum03

banonea;2118124 said:


> Little or no food orwater for me when plowing. energy drinks,soda, gummy worms and cigarettes.......


Same here. Eating food makes me tired.


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2118124 said:


> Little or no food orwater for me when plowing. energy drinks,soda, gummy worms and cigarettes.......


I was doing a lot of walking...


----------



## banonea

skorum03;2118127 said:


> Same here. Eating food makes me tired.


Same here. I eat onec a day for the most part......


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;2118128 said:


> I was doing a lot of walking...


There is your problem, i dont shovel, i write the checks........lol


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2118131 said:


> There is your problem, i dont shovel, i write the checks........lol


Only for 1 person on special request.


----------



## skorum03

banonea;2118130 said:


> Same here. I eat onec a day for the most part......


Ha.

Not me.

I'm not missing any meals.


----------



## CityGuy

So wife's 2012 Hyundai Sonata radio died again. Last time the flashed it, roughly July last year. It died again Last week so took it to the dealership for that and a motor recall, they want 900.00 for a new radio head installed. I think that's insain. 
After reading the net this seems to be a semi common problem with them.
Johns Auto has 1 for 90.00 and another for 175.00.
Anyone with thoughts on a used radio?
Not sure yet if there is a warranty on a new radio or not.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2118138 said:


> So wife's 2012 Hyundai Sonata radio died again. Last time the flashed it, roughly July last year. It died again Last week so took it to the dealership for that and a motor recall, they want 900.00 for a new radio head installed. I think that's insain.
> After reading the net this seems to be a semi common problem with them.
> Johns Auto has 1 for 90.00 and another for 175.00.
> Anyone with thoughts on a used radio?
> Not sure yet if there is a warranty on a new radio or not.


Why wouldn't you just put an aftermarket radio in??


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2118135 said:


> Only for 1 person on special request.


This is true........lol


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2118138 said:


> So wife's 2012 Hyundai Sonata radio died again. Last time the flashed it, roughly July last year. It died again Last week so took it to the dealership for that and a motor recall, they want 900.00 for a new radio head installed. I think that's insain.
> After reading the net this seems to be a semi common problem with them.
> Johns Auto has 1 for 90.00 and another for 175.00.
> Anyone with thoughts on a used radio?
> Not sure yet if there is a warranty on a new radio or not.


I have gotten a few in the past with no issues. If it was me, go aftermarket, better quality


----------



## wizardsr

LwnmwrMan22;2118139 said:


> Why wouldn't you just put an aftermarket radio in??


Yeah, aftermarket radios are getting better and lower $ every day. A $1,000 system 5 years ago is under 2 bills now. Unless it's a built-in deal rather than a single or double din, then you're screwed, buy a used one.


----------



## skorum03

CityGuy;2118138 said:


> So wife's 2012 Hyundai Sonata radio died again. Last time the flashed it, roughly July last year. It died again Last week so took it to the dealership for that and a motor recall, they want 900.00 for a new radio head installed. I think that's insain.
> After reading the net this seems to be a semi common problem with them.
> Johns Auto has 1 for 90.00 and another for 175.00.
> Anyone with thoughts on a used radio?
> Not sure yet if there is a warranty on a new radio or not.


You can get a pretty sweet aftermarket radio brand new for $200. Or way less than that for one that isn't that great


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2118112 said:


> Absolutely... I still haven't figured out a good time of day to go...


630 Am buffalo.


----------



## qualitycut

wizardsr;2118145 said:


> Yeah, aftermarket radios are getting better and lower $ every day. A $1,000 system 5 years ago is under 2 bills now. Unless it's a built-in deal rather than a single or double din, then you're screwed, buy a used one.


And throw some 12s in there.


----------



## skorum03

These are good. Pier 500 in Hudson.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;2118139 said:


> Why wouldn't you just put an aftermarket radio in??


Thought about it but that idea was no'd by the boss.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2118150 said:


> Thought about it but that idea was no'd by the boss.


Guess she gets no radio then, beggars can't be choosers


----------



## Bill1090

skorum03;2118149 said:


> These are good. Pier 500 in Hudson.


2 questions.

1: what is it?

2: why are you ruining it with veggies?


----------



## qualitycut

Just got an email on a spring clean up


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2118152 said:


> 2 questions.
> 
> 1: what is it?
> 
> 2: why are you ruining it with veggies?


Looks like chicken


----------



## skorum03

Bill1090;2118152 said:


> 2 questions.
> 
> 1: what is it?
> 
> 2: why are you ruining it with veggies?


Ranch style wings. Fantastic. No idea why they top them with peppers and onions and jalapeños, just makes it look fancy cause all of that is still laying on the plate. Has a chipotle ranch sauce. I was impressed. Never had the wings here before


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2118150 said:


> Thought about it but that idea was no'd by the boss.


A). Run your house, don't run around your house.
B). Take her to Best Buy and show her that aftermarket radios are cheaper than OEM radios and tell her to stop being dumb.


----------



## cbservicesllc

skorum03;2118127 said:


> Same here. Eating food makes me tired.


Same here... I eat next to nothing but drink lots of water, maybe a couple sodas or energy drinks


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2118178 said:


> Same here... I eat next to nothing but drink lots of water, maybe a couple sodas or energy drinks


I haedly eat when plowing or drink. I get in a mode and want to make sure everything is done


----------



## CityGuy

So now I'm confused? The radio worked when we left the dealership. Going to call another dealership and ask how much for a radio installed to see if price difference.


----------



## cbservicesllc

193 posts to go to 10K! We're comin!


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2118201 said:


> So now I'm confused? The radio worked when we left the dealership. Going to call another dealership and ask how much for a radio installed to see if price difference.


Lose wire behind the dash. Plug is probably not fully engaged. 
Did you have anything done inside the vehicle? Remote start or like that???


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;2118211 said:


> Lose wire behind the dash. Plug is probably not fully engaged.
> Did you have anything done inside the vehicle? Remote start or like that???


Nothing since they flashed last summer. Until today with whatever they did.


----------



## Doughboy12

The "one" that got away.....

Ryde and Ranger620


----------



## CityGuy

Talked to a buddy Green and i know and he can get same radio for ~ 175.? Can we say Stealership.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2118213 said:


> Nothing since they flashed last summer. Until today with whatever they did.


I mean ever. The flash did nothing apparently.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone gonna notify Snowguy so he can make a cameo for #10,000 with a "Bring it!!"??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh, and both NAMs are at zero.


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;2118218 said:


> I mean ever. The flash did nothing apparently.


Flash made it work again July or so last summer until last week.


----------



## Greenery

Not sure he wants to mingle with the lowly private sector.


----------



## Greenery

Speaking of eating, I started using my fitness pal a month ago and after tracking what I was eating it was no wonder why I put on weight over the winter. After reducing a bunch of crap I easily lost 10 lbs in 3 weeks. 10 more to go and I'll have my beach bod back.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2118223 said:


> Flash made it work again July or so last summer until last week.


Maybe it did, or maybe it was something else.

Or could just be cheap crap. But go ahead and put a new one in. Don't worry. It will work. Hope we don't go through this all over again in another 6 months.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2118221 said:


> Anyone gonna notify Snowguy so he can make a cameo for #10,000 with a "Bring it!!"??


I was just thinking the same thing. Will Epic be back for the milestone?


----------



## Doughboy12

TKLAWN;506170 said:


> Well it looks like we will get 2-4 inches by Tuesday morning I ure hope we don't get too much freezing rain as highs are supposed to be around freezing. The equipment has been patiently waiting since the 26th of december.


The one that started it all........

Shameless post count booster.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;2118222 said:


> Oh, and both NAMs are at zero.


And the gfs?


----------



## TKLAWN

So nothing tonight then?


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2118226 said:


> Speaking of eating, I started using my fitness pal a month ago and after tracking what I was eating it was no wonder why I put on weight over the winter. After reducing a bunch of crap I easily lost 10 lbs in 3 weeks. 10 more to go and I'll have my beach bod back.


Lol yea its crazy I have been hitting the gym and eating chicken fish fruit abd veggies. Weekends i will eat a few meals of whatever i want. Ive thinned our but gaining weight


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;2118231 said:


> and the gfs?


1/2"?? Oh the humanity!!!!


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2118236 said:


> 1/2"?? Oh the humanity!!!!


Don't act like you won't be out driving around tonight.


----------



## Doughboy12

TKLAWN;2118239 said:


> Don't act like you won't be out driving around tonight.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2118239 said:


> Don't act like you won't be out driving around tonight.


Well, considering I'll have to salt my banks, one strip mall and clear the walks at the townhomes, I spose I'll be out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Third one I've seen today....


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2118244 said:


> Third one I've seen today....


Man I had to zoom to see it... Guessing you're talking the motorcycle?


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;2118216 said:


> The "one" that got away.....
> 
> Ryde and Ranger620


We spared him only to lure the others out.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2118244 said:


> Third one I've seen today....


Guys trying to get their 12 month patch.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Not sure what to think of this..... Might be a Running Aces night tonight.









Sure looks like moisture being pulled down off the ol' Gitche Gumee.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2118256 said:


> Not sure what to think of this..... Might be a Running Aces night tonight.


Looks like a swing and a miss.....from here.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2118256 said:


> Not sure what to think of this..... Might be a Running Aces night tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure looks like moisture being pulled down off the ol' Gitche Gumee.


Or stay up and watch the wild Gonna go on a winning spree now lol


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2118244 said:


> Third one I've seen today....


It's a nice day out...

Until he hits a patch of snow!


----------



## Ranger620

Bill1090;2118262 said:


> It's a nice day out...
> 
> Until he hits a patch of snow!


I worked with a guy that rode his bike every day no matter the conditions.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2118256 said:


> Not sure what to think of this..... Might be a Running Aces night tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure looks like moisture being pulled down off the ol' Gitche Gumee.


Meh... I'm not worried... been sunny here most of the day and my truck said 36... Most will melt off I fear...

However they predicted little accumulation... could this be the one where we get surprised?


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;2118236 said:


> 1/2"?? Oh the humanity!!!!


Annoying unbillable hours wondering if they are right or not. If their right you lose a night of good sleep. If their wrong your scrambling to get equipment moving.


----------



## Ranger620

So the main question is. Will the 9999 turn to 10,000 or will it start over? So close


----------



## Bill1090

Almost done reading this pesticide thing.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2118275 said:


> So the main question is. Will the 9999 turn to 10,000 or will it start over? So close


Could be like Y2k! We could break the internet!


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;2118269 said:


> Annoying unbillable hours wondering if they are right or not. If their right you lose a night of good sleep. If their wrong your scrambling to get equipment moving.


Oh man if that's not accurate...


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2118282 said:


> Could be like Y2k! We could break the internet!


Crap. I'm headed to the grocery store now to get water and food in preparation of the apocalypse


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;2118265 said:


> I worked with a guy that rode his bike every day no matter the conditions.


One of the locals did a story awhile back about a guy in St. Cloud that rode all year long.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Stupid GFS.......


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;2118265 said:


> I worked with a guy that rode his bike every day no matter the conditions.


Dudes nuts!


----------



## albhb3

Bill1090;2118297 said:


> Dudes nuts!


that doesn't explain it


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2118288 said:


> Crap. I'm headed to the grocery store now to get water and food in preparation of the apocalypse


Gotta get the bread and milk!


----------



## albhb3

nasty wreck on 52 s today Waterford fuel truck ended up facing N bound in the S.bound ditch.They were pumping off when I went by at 11:45. pretty sure that truck was fubard


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

RAP doesn't show the moisture coming down from Superior.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2118295 said:


> Stupid GFS.......


GFS also has it starting in about 15 min... which is not going to happen...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

albhb3;2118302 said:


> nasty wreck on 52 s today Waterford fuel truck ended up facing N bound in the S.bound ditch.They were pumping off when I went by at 11:45. pretty sure that truck was fubard


We used to fuel every now and then from Waterford


----------



## albhb3

Ohh and a deer was inches from death this morning in Stanley wisco all I heard was a thump. No damage to the truck, I think I may have touched a foot. I warmed up the brakes too, pucker factor


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2118300 said:


> Gotta get the bread and milk!


I do need bread and milk.


----------



## albhb3

jimslawnsnow;2118306 said:


> We used to fuel every now and then from Waterford


I think the driver needed a change of shorts. Damn lucky he didn't hit anyone, almost positive he came through the ditch


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2118310 said:


> I do need bread and milk.


Don't forget the beer.


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;2118314 said:


> Don't forget the beer.


what do the wild play tonight...


----------



## CityGuy

900 p.m. Vancouver fsn


----------



## qualitycut

Well i know where all the Hopkins hipsters hang. Pizza luce


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;2118319 said:


> 900 p.m. Vancouver fsn


well then no less then 20 cases will do


----------



## albhb3

watch this dumbarse

http://www.guns.com/2015/07/02/body-cam-video-of-fatal-texas-police-shooting-released-video/


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2118320 said:


> Well i know where all the Hopkins hipsters hang. Pizza luce


Mmmmm baked potato pizza!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This does not look intimidating.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Sure is slow 8n here for being close to 10k pages


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I guess winter is over


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2118358 said:


> I guess winter is over


Sure is... :realmad:


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;2118358 said:


> I guess winter is over


Over before it really ever started, sad actually.


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2118356 said:


> Sure is slow 8n here for being close to 10k pages


That it is.


----------



## Doughboy12

TKLAWN;2118371 said:


> Over before it really ever started, sad actually.


2 years in a row..................

You would think I bought a sled this year. 
Last year was the plow.


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2118358 said:


> I guess winter is over


Bring on Spring!


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;2118373 said:


> 2 years in a row..................
> 
> You would think I bought a sled this year.
> Last year was the plow.


We're doing about the same as last year down here...


----------



## Green Grass

Polaris two harbors got 4" of snow yesterday.


----------



## TKLAWN

Bill1090;2118374 said:


> Bring on Spring!


Yeah , guess I should start pricing out some equipment.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2118374 said:


> Bring on Spring!


Yup so we all can be millionaires and write books like bedazzledboss


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;2118375 said:


> We're doing about the same as last year down here...


Little better here as far as snow, worse as far as break downs.....


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2118381 said:


> Yup so we all can be millionaires and write books like bedazzledboss


There ya go!


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;2118381 said:


> Yup so we all can be millionaires and write books like bedazzledboss


It's a get rich quick business.


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;2118383 said:


> Little better here as far as snow, worse as far as break downs.....


Same here. The big difference from last year that I noticed is every storm last year was over 1" without question. Usually around 2". This year not so much. We've had bigger snows this year though too.


----------



## Doughboy12

Green Grass;2118389 said:


> It's a get rich quick business.


Said no one ever....


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;2118391 said:


> Same here. The big difference from last year that I noticed is every storm last year was over 1" without question. Usually around 2". This year not so much. We've had bigger snows this year though too.


This year's big one was the biggest since 2012....correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## TKLAWN

Carrie Underwood.....


d


----------



## Doughboy12

Not to mention I was out of town for it.


----------



## Ranger620

TKLAWN;2118400 said:


> Carrie Underwood.....
> 
> d


Your watching it too huh


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;2118402 said:


> Your watching it too huh


What am I missing?


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2118410 said:


> What am I missing?


Grammys probably


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;2118410 said:


> What am I missing?


Grammys. Not missing anything right now though.


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;2118415 said:


> Grammys. Not missing anything right now though.


You are correct sir


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2118414 said:


> Grammys probably


There is absolutely nothing on.


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;2118417 said:


> You are correct sir


He has an interesting sound but that was too low key.


----------



## Doughboy12

T-Minus 90 and counting................


----------



## Doughboy12

Or would that be "P".......


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2118373 said:


> 2 years in a row..................
> 
> You would think I bought a sled this year.
> Last year was the plow.


Yeah no doubt... Maybe it drives some of the low ballers out? We'll see...


----------



## unit28

Pert near 3/4" on tap


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;2118375 said:


> We're doing about the same as last year down here...


I think we're a little up this year on snow... more salting this year and more accounts has helped


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2118398 said:


> This year's big one was the biggest since 2012....correct me if I'm wrong.


2012 or 13... not sure which...


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;2118426 said:


> Yeah no doubt... Maybe it drives some of the low ballers out? We'll see...


I think it really only hurts the people with too much overhead and per time accounts...........???


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;2118400 said:


> Carrie Underwood.....
> 
> d


Oh yeah... Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2118433 said:


> I think it really only hurts the people with too much overhead and per time accounts...........???


Whatever it takes...


----------



## Doughboy12

Now that would have been a good Super Bowl commercial.......:laughing:


----------



## Camden

Every single sports channel in Mexico has on soccer. All 3 ESPN channels and every Fox channel. Major disappointment.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;2118444 said:


> Every single sports channel in Mexico has on soccer. All 3 ESPN channels and every Fox channel. Major disappointment.


WTH are you watching tv for


----------



## Doughboy12

Wardrobe malfunction. Did you catch that??????????


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;2118451 said:


> Wardrobe malfunction. Did you catch that??????????


Missed it. Who what I wanted to see


----------



## Bill1090

Camden;2118444 said:


> Every single sports channel in Mexico has on soccer. All 3 ESPN channels and every Fox channel. Major disappointment.


Do they have other sports there?


----------



## Ranger620

Chick from little big town has a bat in the cave


----------



## TKLAWN

Ranger620;2118463 said:


> Chick from little big town has a bat in the cave


Holy cafe batman!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;2118463 said:


> Chick from little big town has a bat in the cave


She needs to hire an exterminator. Any volunteers?


----------



## Bill1090

I may just hit 4000 tonight.


----------



## Ranger620

Bill1090;2118469 said:


> I may just hit 4000 tonight.


Better hurry up before we get to 10k cause then we break the intraweb


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;2118472 said:


> Better hurry up before we get to 10k cause then we break the intraweb


I don't think it'll happen tonight. Missing SSS and LwnDude.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Bill1090;2118474 said:


> I don't think it'll happen tonight. Missing SSS and LwnDude.


They are waiting to pounce I'm guessing. They don't stay away long.


----------



## skorum03

Late Wild game tonight. Curious to see what the team looks like under different direction


----------



## Bill1090

Meteo shows .8" for tonight. Locals and NWS say flurries. Who to believe?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2118463 said:


> Chick from little big town has a bat in the cave


Dude I missed it...


----------



## Bill1090

47° for a high Friday.


----------



## Bill1090

cbservicesllc;2118480 said:


> Dude I missed it...


Same here.


----------



## Ranger620

skorum03;2118478 said:


> Late Wild game tonight. Curious to see what the team looks like under different direction


I am guessing you won't see much difference. Can't expect a team to learn a whole new system with only 30 games to go. Wait to see if the firing lit a fire in the boys though.


----------



## skorum03

Ranger620;2118483 said:


> I am guessing you won't see much difference. Can't expect a team to learn a whole new system with only 30 games to go. *Wait to see if the firing lit a fire in the boys though*.


The bold part is what I'm curious about.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2118476 said:


> They are waiting to pounce I'm guessing. They don't stay away long.


Lwmr is probably napping because he thinks he is going to have to plow snow tonight


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;2118463 said:


> Chick from little big town has a bat in the cave


That's no bat. It's the side of her beak.


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;2118490 said:


> That's no bat. It's the side of her beak.


Sure looked like it when the camera was directly In front of her


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Dang snow this winter. They say 8". We get less than .5" I should have known this am when I supposed to get around an inch I'd get 2 flakes. Oh well. I have a town home association to do. I told them to wait because at the time it was supposed to snow an inch


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2118488 said:


> Lwmr is probably napping because he thinks he is going to have to plow snow tonight


Or he might be at running aces. Up $900, pull a Quality, and leave down $500.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2118490 said:


> That's no bat. It's the side of her beak.


A big one too. Is it me or does she appear to have a ton of make up on?


----------



## TKLAWN

Got super foggy...

33°


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2118494 said:


> Or he might be at running aces. Up $900, pull a Quality, and leave down $500.


Doubt it, hes smart and stays sober when he gambles lol


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2118495 said:


> A big one too. Is it me or does she appear to have a ton of make up on?


I'm sure they all do.


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;2118492 said:


> Sure looked like it when the camera was directly In front of her


At full speed I could see what you mean.


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;2118502 said:


> At full speed I could see what you mean.


She sure does have a purty mouth


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2118502 said:


> At full speed I could see what you mean.


I am thinking something else with that picture


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;2118502 said:


> At full speed I could see what you mean.


But yet no shot of Carrie. I'm disappointed in you.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2118502 said:


> At full speed I could see what you mean.


I am thinking something else with that picture

Like i wish I was the microphone


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2118499 said:


> I'm sure they all do.


I'm sure they do, but alot of them it doesn't look like you use a paint scraper to remove it


----------



## Ranger620

I have never herd of this rock and roll chick. That is 100% opposite of rock and roll


----------



## Bill1090

Ranger620;2118517 said:


> I have never herd of this rock and roll chick. That is 100% opposite of rock and roll


Details?....


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2118512 said:


> I am thinking something else with that picture
> 
> Like i wish I was the microphone


Hope youd stock up on penicillin first.


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;2118508 said:


> She sure does have a purty mouth


Lots of choppers in there. Ouch.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Bill1090;2118520 said:


> Details?....


This is going to be a grind tonight to get to 10K.


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;2118511 said:


> But yet no shot of Carrie. I'm disappointed in you.


Turned it on too late. You guys didn't warn me in time.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Bill1090;2118521 said:


> Hope youd stock up on penicillin first.


Hey 4K! Way to go!


----------



## Ranger620

Bill1090;2118520 said:


> Details?....


I switched to the wild game. Maybe one of the others will remember their names.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Drakeslayer;2118523 said:


> This is going to be a grind tonight to get to 10K.


Everyone seems to have jumped ship


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2118488 said:


> Lwmr is probably napping because he thinks he is going to have to plow snow tonight


Still have double xp/double weapon xp going on on Black Ops 3.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2118508 said:


> She sure does have a purty mouth


My thoughts exactly... Thumbs Up


----------



## Ranger620

Drakeslayer;2118523 said:


> This is going to be a grind tonight to get to 10K.


One page at a time young grasshopper


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Less than 2 pages. Just need to post some garble


----------



## Bill1090

Drakeslayer;2118525 said:


> Hey 4K! Way to go!


I was expecting MJD to come shoot fireworks off over my house. He must be slacking tonight.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2118531 said:


> Less than 2 pages. Just need to post some garble


We'll get there...


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2118527 said:


> Everyone seems to have jumped ship


Need the lurkers to pitch in.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hey Michael J. Donovan, you see what's up here? Plowsite.com record in the making!


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2118535 said:


> Hey Michael J. Donovan, you see what's up here? Plowsite.com record in the making!


Now watch he'll come in and edit out 600 pages


----------



## cbservicesllc

Snow is on the radar... Looks like it's in the dead zone right now...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2118536 said:


> Now watch he'll come in and edit out 600 pages


That would be brutal...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'd post more, but I got in trouble with my slogans the other day. I have to tone it down.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2118537 said:


> Snow is on the radar... Looks like it's in the dead zone right now...


No, look at the midwest radar. I just don't think there's much in central MN.

It's supposed to be in SW MN anyways, pretty much where it's kinda set up.


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;2118520 said:


> Details?....


Don't wanna fight 
Alabama Shakes

Piss poor.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2118527 said:


> Everyone seems to have jumped ship


Must be someone worth watching on the Grammy's.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2118542 said:


> No, look at the midwest radar. I just don't think there's much in central MN.
> 
> It's supposed to be in SW MN anyways, pretty much where it's kinda set up.


10-4 :salute:

(When you heading to Running Aces)


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hey!!! Bieber!!!!! Woohoo!!!!


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;2118543 said:


> Don't wanna fight
> Alabama Shakes
> 
> Piss poor.


Never heard of them.


----------



## Doughboy12

Foo Fighters was the closest thing to a rock group in the 5 nominees.

19 to go.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2118545 said:


> 10-4 :salute:
> 
> (When you heading to Running Aces)


Oh, 11ish?? . Gotta watch the weather.


----------



## Ranger620

Bill1090;2118547 said:


> Never heard of them.


Exactly...


----------



## Doughboy12

Coming fast and furious now boys.........


----------



## Ranger620

Look at all those 9's


----------



## qualitycut

Wow..........


----------



## Bill1090

It's sad how one state er 1.5 states can get more posts than a whole country. ussmileyflag


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Everyone has the winning post typed out, waiting to hit submit.


----------



## qualitycut

carrie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2118558 said:


> carrie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I turned it to the game.......damn you all to hell.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2118558 said:


> carrie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Too bad she's a PETA supporter.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2118558 said:


> carrie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


What??? Are you on tape delay? Megan Trainor was just on.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2118557 said:


> Everyone has the winning post typed out, waiting to hit submit.


Funny, but not me. I bet SSS is watching for thr right moment


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2118557 said:


> Everyone has the winning post typed out, waiting to hit submit.


I bet SSS is sitting in front of the computer just waiting to hit submit reply.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Winner!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

How much do you think they use our thread to gain sponsers on this site?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2118562 said:


> Too bad she's a PETA supporter.


I hate those GD mofos


----------



## Doughboy12

He's gonna miss it. Posts are popping 3 at a time.


----------



## Ranger620

jimslawnsnow;2118564 said:


> Funny, but not me. I bet SSS is watching for thr right moment


Ha you type faster lol


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;2118565 said:


> I bet SSS is sitting in front of the computer just waiting to hit submit reply.


Beat you to it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Turn the page!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

winnerr//////,,,,,,


----------



## Doughboy12

Done..........


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2118570 said:


> Ha you type faster lol


Wait what?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;2118570 said:


> Ha you type faster lol


Now you're faster


----------



## Ranger620

I got it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Nope.........


----------



## qualitycut

wtf...... it wont go to the next we are stuck forever


----------



## Bill1090

Crap I missed it!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ha and no SSS


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;2118577 said:


> I got it.


Not even close....Bwahahahaha.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2118573 said:


> winnerr//////,,,,,,


Well, you are in my book anyways.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2118565 said:


> I bet SSS is sitting in front of the computer just waiting to hit submit reply.


Hahahahaha


----------



## SSS Inc.

Nope............


----------



## qualitycut

So on my computer it still shows 9999


----------



## SSS Inc.

Nope.....................


----------



## Ranger620

10 sog to vancouvers 2. So far so good. They have some pep in their step today anyway


----------



## SSS Inc.

Nope.........................


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2118572 said:


> Turn the page!!!!!


Fitting you got it. Now you better hope all that microphone talk doesn't get edited. 
Need to take a screen shot for proof.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I win.........200,000 baby!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

200.001k!!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Never mind, final says 1000


----------



## Ranger620

Switched back to watch lady gaga


----------



## SSS Inc.

YOU GUYS ARE SUCKERS. The real winner is the 200000th post.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Proof.....


----------



## Ranger620

That was a quick page


----------



## SSS Inc.

I win. Try again at 300,000


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2118596 said:


> YOU GUYS ARE SUCKERS. The real winner is the 200000th post.


Sucks to miss that one too, huh?


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2118586 said:


> So on my computer it still shows 9999


Are you stuck in 2012? Noone uses plows item on the computer anymore!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2118596 said:


> YOU GUYS ARE SUCKERS. The real winner is the 200000th post.


:waving: Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2118601 said:


> Are you stuck in 2012? Noone uses plows item on the computer anymore!


Ha i go on about 1 time every 3 months to see what people switched thier pictures


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal.............


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2118591 said:


> I win.........200,000 baby!!!


You turd.... I thought I had it... Well played sir... :salute:


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;2118606 said:


> You turd.... I thought I had it... Well played sir...


Wait for the edit. You may get it yet.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Lawnmwr still thinks he one. You have to complete the page.


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;2118605 said:


> Goal.............


Who got it


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;2118610 said:


> Who got it


11, not sure who that is......


----------



## qualitycut

We are all SUCKERS the real winner here is mr donovan lol


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2118611 said:


> 11, not sure who that is......


Ha! ..........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

RAP is at zero. NAM is at zero.


----------



## Doughboy12

That looked like pinball.


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;2118611 said:


> 11, not sure who that is......


It's the goalie I do believe.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2118609 said:


> Lawnmwr still thinks he one. You have to complete the page.


I see page 10,000 of 10,000 in my picture. Pretty sure that means we are on page 10,000.


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;2118616 said:


> It's the goalie I do believe.


Pascal Dupuis I do believe........:laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2118617 said:


> I see page 10,000 of 10,000 in my picture. Pretty sure that means we are on page 10,000.


Yes but he is saying it doesn't mean anything. 200,000 posts was what he was chasing. Missed that too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

First post, 2008. Page 2000, Feb 2nd, 2014. 8000 pages in 2 years, almost to the day.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2118619 said:


> Yes but he is saying it doesn't mean anything. 200,000 posts was what he was chasing. Missed that too.


He's a liberal. Has to change the rules to suit him. Guess we know who's a Hillary supporter.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2118617 said:


> I see page 10,000 of 10,000 in my picture. Pretty sure that means we are on page 10,000.


Doh kay. Those have never been the rules. Here are a few examples for reference. There are MANY more.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2118621 said:


> He's a liberal. Has to change the rules to suit him. Guess we know who's a Hillary supporter.


He does live in Minneapolis. Im pretty sure he lets his neighbors plug thier chevy volts into his outlets to. #feeltheburn


----------



## Drakeslayer

Drakeslayer;2118476 said:


> They are waiting to pounce I'm guessing. They don't stay away long.


And they both pounced!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ian says "less than 1/2", but just think what the inch did to the roads last night".

Did y'all plow the inch last night??


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2118622 said:


> Doh kay. Those have never been the rules. Here are a few examples for reference. There are MANY more.


#winner/loser. .....


----------



## Ranger620

Tie game..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

AccuWeather has 3 20's listed for the rest of the winter for me for highs.






And Minneapolis rinks close after today?!?!?!? How stupid???


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2118620 said:


> First post, 2008. Page 2000, Feb 2nd, 2014. 8000 pages in 2 years, almost to the day.


That's insane...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2118621 said:


> He's a liberal. Has to change the rules to suit him. Guess we know who's a Hillary supporter.


Hahahahahaha


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2118628 said:


> And Minneapolis rinks close after today?!?!?!? How stupid???


They always close just after Presidents day. No matter what the weather is. When I was a kid it seemed like it would always snow right after so the rinks were a mess until they finally melted.


----------



## Doughboy12

3 shots on goal. 1 goal. 
Doh'k


----------



## Ranger620

Goalllllllllll


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal................


----------



## qualitycut

I better get back on my sleep schedule, be landscaping in 4 weeks


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2118636 said:


> I better grt back on my sleep schedule, ve landscaping in 4 weeks


I've got 10 more prestige levels to grind through.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2118637 said:


> I've got 10 more prestige levels to grind through.


I haven't played in like 2 weeks forgot i had it. Shouldn't have bought it lol


----------



## SSS Inc.

End scene........


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hey! Guys with actual instruments.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;2118643 said:


> Hey! Guys with actual instruments.


Alice cooper and Johnny depp. Ya ok


----------



## qualitycut

What was up with the black dude with chains and prison clothes and the anti white crap


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Wtf, todd Hoffman want to go back to the jungle for gold?


----------



## Ranger620

jimslawnsnow;2118646 said:


> Wtf, todd Hoffman want to go back to the jungle for gold?


Must be a rerun. It's only monday


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2118646 said:


> Wtf, todd Hoffman want to go back to the jungle for gold?


Watching him is like watching a train wreck.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snow is building just north of me.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2118652 said:


> Watching him is like watching a train wreck.


Or lwmr in a tractor


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal.............

Who are these guys?
More proof they quit on Yeo.


----------



## qualitycut

This is pretty cool. Move your phone around.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2118656 said:


> Goal.............
> 
> Who are these guys?
> More proof they quit on Yeo.


3-1 against a team with the same record. Not sure on that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2118657 said:


> This is pretty cool. Move your phone around.


That would probably be really cool on my kid's virtual reality goggles.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2118657 said:


> This is pretty cool. Move your phone around.


Few of those 360 videos out now... Pretty sweet!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2118659 said:


> That would probably be really cool on my kid's virtual reality goggles.


Wait... There is such a thing?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ranger620;2118648 said:


> Must be a rerun. It's only monday


I don't think you read it correctly. He WANTS to go BACK. Saw a blurp on a commercial on another show


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snow is erupting over Chisago County.


----------



## Ranger620

jimslawnsnow;2118662 said:


> I don't think you read it correctly. He WANTS to go BACK. Saw a blurp on a commercial on another show


I did miss that. Back to loose more money. He's mad and doesn't want Parker to be his boss


----------



## Drakeslayer

4-2 now........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Down to .2" until noon tomorrow. I wonder if I should set the alarm??


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2118662 said:


> I don't think you read it correctly. He WANTS to go BACK. Saw a blurp on a commercial on another show


I thought they teased on the last episode that he wants to look at a place in Oregon


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2118663 said:


> Snow is erupting over Chisago County.


Oh boy.....


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2118663 said:


> Snow is erupting over Chisago County.


I got my plow on


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2118665 said:


> I did miss that. Back to loose more money. He's mad and doesn't want Parker to be his boss


Yea what the frick.


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2118669 said:


> I thought they teased on the last episode that he wants to look at a place in Oregon


Maybe one of us should mine here and get on the show. They did find gold in northern. Mn.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

I have mist


----------



## Drakeslayer

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2118674 said:


> I have mist


We have Re-Freeze. #moneymaker


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2118673 said:


> Maybe one of us should mine here and get on the show. They did find gold in northern. Mn.


Lets do it. You could be the brains and i could be the drunk guy that flips equipment and stuff. Cb and northpro could back thier trucks into stuff and smash bumpers. People would watch.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2118676 said:


> Lets do it. You could be the brains and i could be the drunk guy that flips equipment and stuff. Cb and northpro could back thier trucks into stuff and smash bumpers. People would watch.


With the right editing, plowing / landscaping / maintenance would be just as exciting as those shows.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2118676 said:


> Lets do it. You could be the brains and i could be the drunk guy that flips equipment and stuff. Cb and northpro could back thier trucks into stuff and smash bumpers. People would watch.


So far what has been found is on state land up by lake vermillion. Plus I don't think they've found a huge vein either.


----------



## Polarismalibu

New sound system in the ice house, led lights under the awning. Pout fest ready!


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2118679 said:


> New sound system in the ice house, led lights under the awning. Pout fest ready!


I thought they are not letting shacks and vehicle's out


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2118678 said:


> So far what has been found is on state land up by lake vermillion. Plus I don't think they've found a huge vein either.


We dont need gold to make money. Just us.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2118677 said:


> With the right editing, plowing / landscaping / maintenance would be just as exciting as those shows.


Yea a few winters ago you could have been rich


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2118681 said:


> We dont need gold to make money. Just us.


Good point


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Soooo...where's unit to explain the "pert near 3/4" on tap" post??

Sure looks like the back side is just about through, a definitive line from Duluth to Willmar sliding through.


----------



## Ranger620

Seems like suter has gotten less ice time. Been seeing a lot of Riley. Have to look at the stats tomorrow


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2118676 said:


> Lets do it. You could be the brains and i could be the drunk guy that flips equipment and stuff. Cb and northpro could back thier trucks into stuff and smash bumpers. People would watch.


Wow... I'm in Lwnmwrman territory now huh? Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2118691 said:


> Wow... I'm in Lwnmwrman territory now huh? Thumbs Up


Well then.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2118680 said:


> I thought they are not letting shacks and vehicle's out


I thought I heard that too


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2118694 said:


> I thought I heard that too


Yea one of the festivals had it on the news and thought it was that one.

Edit only atvs and snowmobile from noon friday till 10am sun.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2118680 said:


> I thought they are not letting shacks and vehicle's out


Trucks gotta be off from noon Friday till 10am Sunday as of now. That could change tomorrow as they have 23-24" now


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2118693 said:


> Well then.......


Hey, you're famous...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2118697 said:


> Hey, you're famous...


You forgot "in".


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal..............


----------



## Doughboy12

Game over. 5-2


----------



## Camden

Watched the Wild game on my phone. My eyes now need corrective surgery. All worth it because they finally won...


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2118676 said:


> Lets do it. You could be the brains and i could be the drunk guy that flips equipment and stuff. Cb and northpro could back thier trucks into stuff and smash bumpers. People would watch.


HAHA! I'm in!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2118702 said:


> Watched the Wild game on my phone. My eyes now need corrective surgery. All worth it because they finally won...


 It was just a fluke, need a few in a row


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2118704 said:


> It was just a fluke, need a few in a row


Vancover.....how many posts did they hit???


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;2118690 said:


> Seems like suter has gotten less ice time. Been seeing a lot of Riley. Have to look at the stats tomorrow


Actually he was over his average. 
Ryan Suter: TOI: 27:35


----------



## Doughboy12

THREE STARS OF THE GAME
Ryan Suter
1ST
RYAN SUTER D
G: 0	Shots: 1
A: 2	Hits: 0
PTS: 2	PIM: 0
+/-: 2	TOI: 27:35
Minnesota Wild
Zach Parise
2ND
ZACH PARISELW
G: 1	Shots: 5
A: 0	Hits: 1
PTS: 1	PIM: 2
+/-: 1	TOI: 15:54
Minnesota Wild
Christopher Tanev
3RD
CHRISTOPHER TANEVD
G: 1	Shots: 2
A: 0	Hits: 0
PTS: 1	PIM: 0
+/-: 0	TOI: 21:31
Vancouver Canucks


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well, the sunroof on the Durango is white, but there's nothing really on the radar.... Not sure what to think.....


Guess I get up at 5 and see if I need to salt.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;2118712 said:


> Well, the sunroof on the Durango is white, but there's nothing really on the radar.... Not sure what to think.....
> 
> Guess I get up at 5 and see if I need to salt.


You will, stuff is glazing over as we speak


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Last two lots were slick, truck wasn't turning very well.


----------



## ryde307

Got home at 1130 things were almost all ice just checked my driveway and street now and it's starting to melt. Still slick but better now than last night.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

First lot that I salted with ryde's salt after Sunday's snow, that lot is just wet.

Now onto stuff I didn't salt after Sunday's snow since they were closed yesterday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Second lot, in Lino Lakes, standing water. Not slick. Should have salted last night. At least I would get paid for driving around.

Onto WBL to check my sidewalks.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Vadnais Heights parking lot, 95% wet, small small patches of slick spots.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Shaded parking lot, fairly steep, north facing slope is damp in Little Canada.


----------



## CityGuy

33° and nice out


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Townhomes in WBL, parking lot and sidewalks are solid ice.... WTF??? I'm less than 2 miles from the bank in Vadnais Heights.

Headed back to the bank to salt so it doesn't freeze over while I'm at these walks.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doubled back to the bank, everything was froze over.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Barely a dusting over night here. No ice that I can find


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ran back to Lino Lakes, still somewhat wet there, but starting to freeze up. Salted that bank, headed back to WBL. Next time I'm just salting to begin with.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

10000!!!!!!!!!

Edit.

I was lurking and fell asleep. Poop !


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO;2118782 said:


> 10000!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Edit.
> 
> I was lurking and fell asleep. Poop !


:laughing: Good to see you keep your sense of humor around MNPLOWCO.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

WTF. The guy who does the schools down here is salting the side walks with his v box spreader at 8 am while parents are trying to drop kids off and busses dropping kids off


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2118779 said:


> Ran back to Lino Lakes, still somewhat wet there, but starting to freeze up. Salted that bank, headed back to WBL. Next time I'm just salting to begin with.


So you have been to each of your lots like 5 times tonight?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2118804 said:


> So you have been to each of your lots like 5 times tonight?


Sure.........

The road at these townhomes is still glare ice.

Not sure why they have me salt the sidewalks that dump out onto the private road that's always ice.

I won't be cost conscious next time, trying to save my customer the $75-$100, driving back and forth.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2118817 said:


> Sure.........
> 
> The road at these townhomes is still glare ice.
> 
> Not sure why they have me salt the sidewalks that dump out onto the private road that's always ice.
> 
> I won't be cost conscious next time, trying to save my customer the $75-$100, driving back and forth.


Screw them, if you think there is even a chance of freezing throw it. At least they will see the saltand its wet.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

A different bank in Lino Lakes just called. Wanted me to salt. I said I can be there in 15 minutes. They denied, said they would just do it themselves. ?????? Seriously??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2118832 said:


> Screw them, if you think there is even a chance of freezing throw it. At least they will see the saltand its wet.


That's what I'll do from now on.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Lots of calls this morning... should have salted last night... (although half are not regular salt customers)


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2118832 said:


> Screw them, if you think there is even a chance of freezing throw it. At least they will see the saltand its wet.


Exactly......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bank that called, the didn't want it done, now called and wants it done, and do it all the time.


Thinking someone fell today.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2118834 said:


> A different bank in Lino Lakes just called. Wanted me to salt. I said I can be there in 15 minutes. They denied, said they would just do it themselves. ?????? Seriously??


Lmao. So in other words they were mad you didn't salt but didn't want to say it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2118859 said:


> Lmao. So in other words they were mad you didn't salt but didn't want to say it


This bank I NEVER salt.... But scroll up a couple of posts.


----------



## qualitycut

Did i miss something? There are plow trucks running all over no salt or spreaders


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2118861 said:


> This bank I NEVER salt.... But scroll up a couple of posts.


Yea seen that after.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2118856 said:


> Bank that called, the didn't want it done, now called and wants it done, and do it all the time.
> 
> Thinking someone fell today.


Probably right. You just need one employee (preferably an important one) to slip. Hopefully not get hurt but enough that businesses decide they need to salt regularly.


----------



## Bill1090

Reason #6782 not to buy a Boss.


----------



## skorum03

Bill1090;2118869 said:


> Reason #6782 not to buy a Boss.


That's pretty unlikely


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2118869 said:


> Reason #6782 not to buy a Boss.


How does something like that happen?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2118856 said:


> Bank that called, the didn't want it done, now called and wants it done, and do it all the time.
> 
> Thinking someone fell today.


That was one of mine that fell today... The gal that signs the contract...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;2118869 said:


> Reason #6782 not to buy a Boss.


How in the Hell does that happen? That's some kind of talent there...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2118869 said:


> Reason #6782 not to buy a Boss.


No quality, I did not ask Bill to post that for me.


----------



## TKLAWN

skorum03;2118875 said:


> That's pretty unlikely


#bosslovers #gowestern #chainlift #getwide #justforsss #justkiddingcouldcareless


----------



## Bill1090

skorum03;2118875 said:


> That's pretty unlikely


I could see Lawndude doing that.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2118856 said:


> Bank that called, the didn't want it done, now called and wants it done, and do it all the time.
> 
> Thinking someone fell today.


In the words of the wise around here...."raise your rates!"
:laughing:


----------



## Camden

Bill1090;2118869 said:


> Reason #6782 not to buy a Boss.


Details please.

I've never seen a Boss do that.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2118885 said:


> No quality, I did not ask Bill to post that for me.


Nope. The truck pictured looks to be a Chevy.


----------



## Bill1090

Camden;2118900 said:


> Details please.
> 
> I've never seen a Boss do that.


Central Parts had it on their Facepage.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2118878 said:


> How does something like that happen?


Easy happened to mine A frame breaks there. Only thing that held to the truck was the black hook looking thing. Plow was all of a sudden on the side of my truck


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2118900 said:


> Details please.
> 
> I've never seen a Boss do that.


Rookie plow driver hit a cement block. Clearly this alone wouldn't do it. The pin must have been wearing thin. That's the story I'm seeing anyway.


----------



## Doughboy12

The other half......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2118899 said:


> In the words of the wise around here...."raise your rates!"
> :laughing:


I'm not sure what "raising your rates" has to do with anything.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2118916 said:


> I'm not sure what "raising your rates" has to do with anything.


I'm sorry if I have to explain it too you......maybe I meant prices.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2118921 said:


> I'm sorry if I have to explain it too you......maybe I meant prices.


Yes, please explain.


----------



## ryde307

Bill1090;2118869 said:


> Reason #6782 not to buy a Boss.


Plowing and ice road? I have seen one break the same way doing that.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2118913 said:


> The other half......


Ohhhhhhh... It's a straight blade... I knew something didn't look quite right...


----------



## IDST

I put up a video of the virnig on my Facebook page. Ice dam steam team & outdoor services if you want to check it out


----------



## skorum03

IDST;2118938 said:


> I put up a video of the virnig on my Facebook page. Ice dam steam team & outdoor services if you want to check it out


That was a big pile of snow. I'm impressed


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;2118869 said:


> Reason #6782 not to buy a Boss.


Umm your missing a part.


----------



## cbservicesllc

IDST;2118938 said:


> I put up a video of the virnig on my Facebook page. Ice dam steam team & outdoor services if you want to check it out


Dude! Awesome!


----------



## TKLAWN

IDST;2118938 said:


> I put up a video of the virnig on my Facebook page. Ice dam steam team & outdoor services if you want to check it out


Yeah,That thing looks sweet!

What's the msrp on it?


----------



## DDB

IDST;2118938 said:


> I put up a video of the virnig on my Facebook page. Ice dam steam team & outdoor services if you want to check it out


Impressive! What tires are you using on that skid?


----------



## snowman55

don't do facebook. lets see a link


----------



## IDST

TKLAWN;2118956 said:


> Yeah,That thing looks sweet!
> 
> What's the msrp on it?


That's the big one. $6700


----------



## IDST

snowman55;2118963 said:


> don't do facebook. lets see a link


Someone else would need to take it off my page. Not sure how to do it


----------



## IDST

https://www.facebook.com/icedamsteamteam/?notif_t=page_fan

this work?


----------



## qualitycut

snowman55;2118963 said:


> don't do facebook. lets see a link


It scoops you won't like it


----------



## IDST

DDB;2118962 said:


> Impressive! What tires are you using on that skid?


The 19.5's I believe. The smaller set. I was told with the 22's?? that plow/blower attack angles wouldn't be right with the bigger ones.

I love them. As you can see no problems running that big blade on there. I didn't take any vids of windrowing but with 6-7 inches in menards parking lot I could angle in the one side just a bit and take a full push all the way across the lot. Only time I would spill out the angled side is when I would slow down at the end of the run.


----------



## DDB

IDST;2118973 said:


> The 19.5's I believe. The smaller set. I was told with the 22's?? that plow/blower attack angles wouldn't be right with the bigger ones.
> 
> I love them. As you can see no problems running that big blade on there. I didn't take any vids of windrowing but with 6-7 inches in menards parking lot I could angle in the one side just a bit and take a full push all the way across the lot. Only time I would spill out the angled side is when I would slow down at the end of the run.


Thanks! Thumbs Up


----------



## ryde307

IDST;2118973 said:


> The 19.5's I believe. The smaller set. I was told with the 22's?? that plow/blower attack angles wouldn't be right with the bigger ones.
> 
> I love them. As you can see no problems running that big blade on there. I didn't take any vids of windrowing but with 6-7 inches in menards parking lot I could angle in the one side just a bit and take a full push all the way across the lot. Only time I would spill out the angled side is when I would slow down at the end of the run.


Looks like it works pretty well and a fair price compared to others. So the real question did you buy one?


----------



## IDST

ryde307;2118980 said:


> Looks like it works pretty well and a fair price compared to others. So the real question did you buy one?


Haven't told the wife yet!


----------



## IDST

ryde307;2118980 said:


> Looks like it works pretty well and a fair price compared to others. So the real question did you buy one?


I am for sure. Really wish I would've at the start of the year.


----------



## qualitycut

IDST;2118981 said:


> Haven't told the wife yet!


Shouldn't have to. Its a business purchase. Now maybe if you were going to buy a boat or something.


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;2118985 said:


> Shouldn't have to. Its a business purchase. Now maybe if you were going to buy a boat or something.


Are you saying the boat I want won't be a business purchase?


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2118985 said:


> Shouldn't have to. Its a business purchase. Now maybe if you were going to buy a boat or something.


Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhh... about that...


----------



## Bill1090

IDST;2118938 said:


> I put up a video of the virnig on my Facebook page. Ice dam steam team & outdoor services if you want to check it out


Holy crap!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I can tell you guys haven't been in business very long....


Asking the wife..... Hahahahaaha hahahahaaha hahahahaaha


Hahahahaaha hahahahaaha hahahahaaha

:laughing:


Hahahahaaha hahahahaaha


:laughing:



















Wonder if that's why I've been cut off since I brought home the John Deere hats???


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2118985 said:


> Shouldn't have to. Its a business purchase. Now maybe if you were going to buy a boat or something.


Hey I bought a house while the wife was gone out of state for work. She came home and I said were moving. It worked out lol


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2119005 said:


> I can tell you guys haven't been in business very long....
> 
> Asking the wife..... Hahahahaaha hahahahaaha hahahahaaha
> 
> Hahahahaaha hahahahaaha hahahahaaha
> 
> :laughing:
> 
> Hahahahaaha hahahahaaha
> 
> :laughing:
> 
> Wonder if that's why I've been cut off since I brought home the John Deere hats???


That was exactly the reason for my comment... haha


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2118990 said:


> Are you saying the boat I want won't be a business purchase?


Well...........


----------



## CityGuy

Water spotted convex mirrors. 
Tried:
Glass cleaner
Brake parts cleaner
Goo Gone
Alcohol wipes
Rain x.

Anyone got any other ideas?


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2118992 said:


> Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhh... about that...


I was about to marry the last girl i bought my truck skid trailer. Told her never asked. I set that griund rule eaely on.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2119015 said:


> Water spotted convex mirrors.
> Tried:
> Glass cleaner
> Brake parts cleaner
> Goo Gone
> Alcohol wipes
> Rain x.
> 
> Anyone got any other ideas?


Vinegar? .......


----------



## qualitycut

Glad i didnt impulse buy a snowmobile after the last snow


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;2119015 said:


> Water spotted convex mirrors.
> Tried:
> Glass cleaner
> Brake parts cleaner
> Goo Gone
> Alcohol wipes
> Rain x.
> 
> Anyone got any other ideas?


Wax or buffing compound??


----------



## CityGuy

Ranger620;2119021 said:


> Wax or buffing compound??


Might try that.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2119016 said:


> I was about to marry the last girl i bought my truck skid trailer. Told her never asked. I set that griund rule eaely on.


That's the way to do it I suppose... We were hitched with a kid on the way before the business went fulltime... Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Thought my luck had turned permanently. I was using my big tractor today to scrape down my driveway, the tractor dies.

Do some googling, other people have the same issue, go get 2 new starter relays, starts right up, use it for about 10 minutes, BAM dead. Now it keeps frying the fuse.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2119035 said:


> Thought my luck had turned permanently. I was using my big tractor today to scrape down my driveway, the tractor dies.
> 
> Do some googling, other people have the same issue, go get 2 new starter relays, starts right up, use it for about 10 minutes, BAM dead. Now it keeps frying the fuse.


So the other tractor now?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2119061 said:


> So the other tractor now?


Yeah, just shy of 3,000 hours. About time something goes wrong with it.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2119019 said:


> Glad i didnt impulse buy a snowmobile after the last snow


Same.......


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2119071 said:


> Yeah, just shy of 3,000 hours. About time something goes wrong with it.


Headed to JD again?


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2119103 said:


> Same.......


I have no wife to stop me either!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2119107 said:


> Headed to JD again?


I DO have that track record, don't I??


----------



## Polarismalibu

What's that site you can see snow totals by date


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I suppose......

http://www.tractorhouse.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=9600427


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2119119 said:


> What's that site you can see snow totals by date


http://www.dnr.state.mn.us/climate/twin_cities/snowfall.html


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I wonder if I traded both of my tractors in, I would basically pay for the one for free, then get another and just pay for that one.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2119119 said:


> What's that site you can see snow totals by date


http://www1.ncdc.noaa.gov/pub/data/snowmonitoring/fema/02-2016-dlysnfl.txt

This is the one I use.

This one breaks down the location, daily, all in one line.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2119119 said:


> What's that site you can see snow totals by date


http://www.cocorahs.org/ViewData/StateDailyPrecipReports.aspx?state=MN


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This site is basically at my schools, more or less.

These are the totals so far for February. A -999.999 means nothing was entered that day.

45.34 -92.91 212881 FORM5 MN FOREST LAKE 5NE CHISAGO 960 0.000 0.000 6.800 0.000 1.000 0.000 0.000 0.400 -9999.000 0.000 0.000 0.000 0.000 0.000 0.800 -9999.000


This listing is national, so you'll have to scroll down to MN.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2119129 said:


> http://www1.ncdc.noaa.gov/pub/data/snowmonitoring/fema/02-2016-dlysnfl.txt
> 
> This is the one I use.
> 
> This one breaks down the location, daily, all in one line.


Thanks!!!!


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2119126 said:


> I wonder if I traded both of my tractors in, I would basically pay for the one for free, then get another and just pay for that one.


Trade them both for one medium sized one.


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;2119019 said:


> Glad i didnt impulse buy a snowmobile after the last snow


I'm shopping. In about two weeks is the best time to buy.

Mines 4 sale $7500. Buy it up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;2119145 said:


> I'm shopping. In about two weeks is the best time to buy.
> 
> Mines 4 sale $7500. Buy it up.


Will you take a tractor in trade??


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;2119147 said:


> Will you take a tractor in trade??


Sure........


----------



## Green Grass

Greenery;2119145 said:


> I'm shopping. In about two weeks is the best time to buy.
> 
> Mines 4 sale $7500. Buy it up.


I just got something from country cat for a new sled 0% and like 5000 or more off sticker.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/snd/5432272148.html

Wife just said "wow, that's all?" Sounds like an okay to purchase to me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/snw/5450946459.html

This wouldn't be a bad sled... especially if it's a motivated seller for $2500.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2119035 said:


> Thought my luck had turned permanently. I was using my big tractor today to scrape down my driveway, the tractor dies.
> 
> Do some googling, other people have the same issue, go get 2 new starter relays, starts right up, use it for about 10 minutes, BAM dead. Now it keeps frying the fuse.


Noooooooooooo!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

winter is over. i'm headed to lawnsite


----------



## kfxgreenie

CityGuy;2119015 said:


> Water spotted convex mirrors.
> Tried:
> Glass cleaner
> Brake parts cleaner
> Goo Gone
> Alcohol wipes
> Rain x.
> 
> Anyone got any other ideas?


Chrome Polish and a little bit of elbow grease.wesport


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2119179 said:


> winter is over. i'm headed to lawnsite


You'll be planting corn by April 30th.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2119167 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/snw/5450946459.html
> 
> This wouldn't be a bad sled... especially if it's a motivated seller for $2500.


Those are the best colored sleds anyone has ever made.


----------



## skorum03

I really wanted to buy a sled coming in to this winter, also glad I didn't based on the way things have gone. My other problem is that none of my buddies have snowmobiles so I would have to talk a couple of them in to getting one, which probably wouldn't be too hard. My one friend that also wanted to buy one when I do got married recently and when I asked him about snowmobiles after this past big storm he said, "that ship has sailed, I'm married now. I can't just buy one I have to buy two." I told him to forget it because even though I like his wife, if she comes with, then it won't be much fun


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2119197 said:


> You'll be planting corn by April 30th.


20th is more of a goal with being done by the first of may, then switch to beans. On an ideal year. Who knows with this year


----------



## IDST

But my wife did just let me pick up my new dump truck today.


----------



## SSS Inc.

IDST;2119215 said:


> But my wife did just let me pick up my new dump truck today.


What did you get? I need to catch up.... all we bought today was a new bobcat and a grader attachment.


----------



## unit28

First week of March
We could be seeing signs of green grass


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;2119226 said:


> First week of March
> We could be seeing signs of green grass


Stop!!!!! You're stressing me out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2119226 said:


> First week of March
> We could be seeing signs of green grass


What about the second week of March? 12" of snow March 11-13.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2119233 said:


> What about the second week of March? 12" of snow March 11-13.


Tournament Snow?


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2119238 said:


> Tournament Snow?


Myth..........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2119247 said:


>


Thank you.....I feel better now. Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

Pro Tip. >>>> Siracha Mayo is good on everything!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;2119226 said:


> First week of March
> We could be seeing signs of green grass


No. I need snow the first through the eleventh. I have 10 extra high dollar accounts to cover


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2119249 said:


> Thank you.....I feel better now. Thumbs Up


2", each day, each night for 3 days.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2119257 said:


> 2", each day, each night for 3 days.


That'll work. Although its not so much the snow I just don't want to get our Spring stuff going until April.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;2119250 said:


> Pro Tip. >>>> Siracha Mayo is good on everything!!!!!!!!!


Did you just wake up from a coma? That's been common knowledge for 2 years now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;2119261 said:


> Did you just wake up from a coma? That's been common knowledge for 2 years now.


Maybe. I blame my wife as she finally brought me home a bottle of it. She could have done it sooner. :angry:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2119260 said:


> That'll work. Although its not so much the snow I just don't want to get our Spring stuff going until April.


Right. I have stuff I need to get going on. Think I'm going to get a broom for this John Deere I'm buying to do more sweeping for my current customers. Push for lot striping a little more.

Wouldn't take much to pay for the broom, then I have it to sweep rock off of boulevards after plowing.

Plus the mounting harness holds the OEM plowing blade, so I can swap.back and forth in the winter.

But I don't want it to get too nice. I'll be anxious to get back from Vegas at the end of March to work, instead of travel the SW US.


----------



## IDST

SSS Inc.;2119220 said:


> What did you get? I need to catch up.... all we bought today was a new bobcat and a grader attachment.


Western star quad


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2119250 said:


> Pro Tip. >>>> Siracha Mayo is good on everything!!!!!!!!!


So is this and you won't find it on your neighborhood shelves.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I suppose tomorrow I'll figure out how much snow we've gotten for my schools. So I know if I want that March snow, or if I'm good.

Already quite a bit of grass showing around.


----------



## SSS Inc.

IDST;2119276 said:


> Western star quad


Nice. So is hauling your new profession?


----------



## IDST

SSS Inc.;2119282 said:


> Nice. So is hauling your new profession?


Some days. I have three skids to keep busy this summer as well.


----------



## qualitycut

I dont want to get going on summer stuff till April either. I can not find 2 guys to work for the life of me. Plus after how late last summer went a break on the monthly for mowing in the spring would be nice.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Just found out that ford made a commercial down here


































































In 1931


----------



## Ranger620

IDST;2119285 said:


> Some days. I have three skids to keep busy this summer as well.


What kind of work did/do you find for the skids. I'm close to pulling the trigger on a new one. Just trying to convince myself.


----------



## Camden

So I learned something today. If a Mexican tells you something is "picante" that means its spicey hot and even if you eat just 2 drops you'll pray for death before your mouth eventually cools down.

I was literally choking from the sauce while a half dozen waiters looked on and laughed. When I could finally speak I asked what I had just eaten and the guy said "red peppers"...their idea of red pepper and mine is way different.


----------



## IDST

Ranger620;2119290 said:


> What kind of work did/do you find for the skids. I'm close to pulling the trigger on a new one. Just trying to convince myself.


I've been in the construction industry down get since '02 so I've made a few contacts over the years. I always need more though. This will be my first year on my own since 2012.


----------



## qualitycut

See if they ban me from that stupid cafe snow plow mafia page.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2119298 said:


> See if they ban me from that stupid cafe snow plow mafia page.


What did you do???


----------



## unit28

Camden;2119292 said:


> So I learned something today. If a Mexican tells you something is "picante" that means its spicey hot and even if you eat just 2 drops you'll pray for death before your mouth eventually cools down.
> 
> I was literally choking from the sauce while a half dozen waiters looked on and laughed. When I could finally speak I asked what I had just eaten and the guy said "red peppers"...their idea of red pepper and mine is way different.


Picanyo...peppers
Mucho Caliente


----------



## CityGuy

13° and back to cold.


----------



## CityGuy

Really beginning to think winter may be over. Near 50 on friday.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2119289 said:


> Just found out that ford made a commercial down here
> 
> In 1931


Model A era.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2119355 said:


> Really beginning to think winter may be over. Near 50 on friday.


Awalys warms up before we get hit big......


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2119363 said:


> Awalys warms up before we get hit big......


Still hoping for a big one this year.


----------



## Bill1090

So Jeb Bush forgot to renew his domain and Trump scooped it up. Freaking awesome!

www.jebbush.com


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;2119378 said:


> So Jeb Bush forgot to renew his domain and Trump scooped it up. Freaking awesome!
> 
> www.jebbush.com


Hahaha I saw that last night... Genius!!


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2119378 said:


> So Jeb Bush forgot to renew his domain and Trump scooped it up. Freaking awesome!
> 
> www.jebbush.com


I think its fake, that was probably never even his actual site. He probably bought it abd said he did that. Im starting to not trust a lot of things the guy says


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2119389 said:


> I think its fake, that was probably never even his actual site. He probably bought it abd said he did that. Im starting to not trust a lot of things the guy says


...,....................


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...ill-you-see-where-tedcruzforamerica-com-goes/

Lists all of the fake domains, including jebbush.com


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2119365 said:


> Still hoping for a big one this year.


Hmmmmmm... 2 weeks ago?


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2119396 said:


> Hmmmmmm... 2 weeks ago?


I'd say.........


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2119396 said:


> Hmmmmmm... 2 weeks ago?


Lol, knew you would chime in.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2119394 said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...ill-you-see-where-tedcruzforamerica-com-goes/
> 
> Lists all of the fake domains, including jebbush.com


Hey man, don't kill my vibe.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2119389 said:


> I think its fake, that was probably never even his actual site. He probably bought it abd said he did that. Im starting to not trust a lot of things the guy says


I'm with you on that.

I don't know what to think. Stock up on weapons and ammo before Bernie or Hillary become president.


----------



## Bill1090

I wish Rudy Giuliani would've ran.


----------



## Bill1090

Except for today, NWS has highs for me above 32° for the next 7 days.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;2119396 said:


> Hmmmmmm... 2 weeks ago?


Thinking like 10+


----------



## skorum03

CityGuy;2119458 said:


> Thinking like 10+


What did you get out of that? We had 12"ish


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2119458 said:


> Thinking like 10+


Weren't you complaining about the 2 inches we got the other day that was drifting?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2119458 said:


> Thinking like 10+


So, even though it was the biggest snow since 2012, less than 30 miles from you there was 12", and you were on here complaining about all the drifting, that wasn't a big one, since it didn't leave 18" in your personal driveway.

I'll respond for TK.... Doh k.


----------



## SSS Inc.

The odds of getting two 12"+ storms in one season is highly unlikely. Once every 20 years.


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;2119493 said:


> The odds of getting two 12"+ storms in one season is highly unlikely. Once every 20 years.


Winter is over


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;2119493 said:


> The odds of getting two 12"+ storms in one season is highly unlikely. Once every 20 years.


So your saying there is a chance?

I would actually prefer multiple small events in a short time period instead. 2 inches every 2 -3 days 4 or 5 times.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;2119496 said:


> Winter is over


That it is. I have high 30's low 40's for nearly every day in the 10 day plus friday at 50 and Saturday at 45


----------



## jimslawnsnow

ryde307;2119513 said:


> So your saying there is a chance?
> 
> I would actually prefer multiple small events in a short time period instead. 2 inches every 2 -3 days 4 or 5 times.


I'll take 10 4" snows in march. Thanks


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Snow invoices are gonna go out early


----------



## SSS Inc.

Winter isn't over until I see my Tulips coming up. We've had warm spells that can fool a guy. Not saying it will happen but it's too early to call it over.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Why is it when I have work attire on, people get in my way, don't make eye contact and really don't say much to me. This of course is when I'm in stores and what not. Now today, I'm wearing a dress shirt, dress pants and dress shoes as I had court this am. People are joking and laughing with me. Everyone says hi and try not to be rude. It's like i have a suit on that shows people someone else? Is general labors that scary? Maybe dressed up people appear different. For all they know I could be a murderer in disguise, but I'm not. Just a lawn donkey that looks like a lawyer


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;2119538 said:


> Winter isn't over until I see my Tulips coming up. We've had warm spells that can fool a guy. Not saying it will happen but it's too early to call it over.


We have a median that's bare and turning green


----------



## CityGuy

skorum03;2119460 said:


> What did you get out of that? We had 12"ish


3 maybe 4. More drifting then snow


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;2119463 said:


> Weren't you complaining about the 2 inches we got the other day that was drifting?


Want snow Not wind


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Buffalo wild wings new muse sause is pretty tasty


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2119538 said:


> Winter isn't over until I see my Tulips coming up. We've had warm spells that can fool a guy. Not saying it will happen but it's too early to call it over.


This.........


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;2119538 said:


> Winter isn't over until I see my Tulips coming up. We've had warm spells that can fool a guy. Not saying it will happen but it's too early to call it over.


If you call it over them it usually snows. So please?


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2119548 said:


> Want snow Not wind


Whats the difference? Still get to plow.

8 inches of snow or 8 inch drifts? Who's counting besides the private guys


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2119493 said:


> The odds of getting two 12"+ storms in one season is highly unlikely. Once every 20 years.


And we just had a 90" snowfall 3 seasons ago.

Average is roughly 50", with 18 events. We had a 10" snowfall +/-, so that leaves 40" over 17 events, roughly 2.5" per event.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2119557 said:


> And we just had a 90" snowfall 3 seasons ago.
> 
> Average is roughly 50", with 18 events. We had a 10" snowfall +/-, so that leaves 40" over 17 events, roughly 2.5" per event.


If one is lucky enough to get more than 1/2" at a time


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;2119554 said:


> Whats the difference? Still get to plow.
> 
> 8 inches of snow or 8 inch drifts? Who's counting besides the private guys


Big diffrence in the country. White out conditions, big drifts, can't always see where the road is.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2119571 said:


> Big diffrence in the country. White out conditions, big drifts, can't always see where the road is.


Which begs the question, why do you want a big snowfall?? Or is that why? So you can get the adrenaline rush?


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;2119577 said:


> Which begs the question, why do you want a big snowfall?? Or is that why? So you can get the adrenaline rush?


I want big snow just not the wind.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2119587 said:


> I want big snow just not the wind.


You get to sit in a truck. Who cares


----------



## albhb3

jimslawnsnow;2119541 said:


> Why is it when I have work attire on, people get in my way, don't make eye contact and really don't say much to me. This of course is when I'm in stores and what not. Now today, I'm wearing a dress shirt, dress pants and dress shoes as I had court this am. People are joking and laughing with me. Everyone says hi and try not to be rude. It's like i have a suit on that shows people someone else? Is general labors that scary? Maybe dressed up people appear different. For all they know I could be a murderer in disguise, but I'm not. Just a lawn donkey that looks like a lawyer


happens all the time look it up on youtube sometime. Most of these people I wouldn't piss on if they were on fire.
too many people look down on others because of that sheepskin, car, house etc etc etc 
rich vs poor social experiment plenty there to watch...unfortunately


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2119592 said:


> You get to sit in a truck. Who cares


I get to sit in a truck and I don't like the wind either. Hate not being able to see.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2119557 said:


> And we just had a 90" snowfall 3 seasons ago.
> 
> Average is roughly 50", with 18 events. We had a 10" snowfall +/-, so that leaves 40" over 17 events, roughly 2.5" per event.


2010/11 was the big year and even that only had one 12"+ storm.


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;2119599 said:


> 2010/11 was the big year and even that only had one 12"+ storm.


I'm dang near sure there were back to back weekends with 12+. we all know msp has a crap ruler


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;2119599 said:


> 2010/11 was the big year and even that only had one 12"+ storm.


Was that the year we got like 18 inches and a few days later like 15 or something?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2119599 said:


> 2010/11 was the big year and even that only had one 12"+ storm.


YOU only had 1 12" storm.


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;2119608 said:


> Was that the year we got like 18 inches and a few days later like 15 or something?


I think we are thinking the same thing I remember eden prairie got smoked hard back to back


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2119587 said:


> I want big snow just not the wind.


In my experience, I don't think you really get one without the other... So pick...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2119557 said:


> And we just had a 90" snowfall 3 seasons ago.


Right... the season along and north of 94 got 90+ and the airport only recorded 60 or 70... 13/14 was more to me than 10/11...


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2119596 said:


> I get to sit in a truck and I don't like the wind either. Hate not being able to see.


Ok the other day the wind he is complaining about was not even bad. Whiteout conditions yea who doesnt like them. When they are that bad the city state trucks ect get pulled anyway.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2119617 said:


> Right... the season along and north of 94 got 90+ and the airport only recorded 60 or 70... 13/14 was more to me than 10/11...


Right. 10/11 had 30" in back to back weekends or so, the 10th of December, then the 20th or so.

After that it was busy, but normal.

13/14 was the "along and north of 94" season that you mentioned, when in April, everyone south of Forest Lake would come up and help me get my schools done.

One storm we had 15" when Little Canada had rain.


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2119513 said:


> I would actually prefer multiple small events in a short time period instead. 2 inches every 2 -3 days 4 or 5 times.


That sounds perfect...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

45.34 -92.91 212881 FORM5 MN FOREST LAKE 5NE CHISAGO 960 0.000 -9999.000 0.000 11.000 1.000 0.000 0.000 0.000 0.000  0.000 0.000 0.000 0.000 0.000 0.000 1.700 12.300 0.000 0.000 0.000 0.000 0.000 0.000 0.000 0.000 0.000 0.000 0.000 0.000 -9999.000


April of '14.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2119630 said:


> 45.34 -92.91 212881 FORM5 MN FOREST LAKE 5NE CHISAGO 960 0.000 -9999.000 0.000 11.000 1.000 0.000 0.000 0.000 0.000 0.000 0.000 0.000 0.000 0.000 0.000 1.700 12.300 0.000 0.000 0.000 0.000 0.000 0.000 0.000 0.000 0.000 0.000 0.000 0.000 -9999.000
> 
> April of '14.


So about 25" of snow for you:laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2119653 said:


> So about 25" of snow for you:laughing:


Yeah, that's what it was. The season from hell.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I just ran the numbers off of the snowfall totals website.....


I might be in trouble here.


----------



## qualitycut

Just watched a semi tire explode shatter a truck behind its windshield then smash another semis mirror holy cafe


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2119629 said:


> That sounds perfect...


I could even handle that!


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2119663 said:


> Just watched a semi tire explode shatter a truck behind its windshield then smash another semis mirror holy cafe


must of never heard of following distance or never to sit next to a set


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;2119676 said:


> must of never heard of following distance or never to sit next to a set


The piece was air borne for a while he was back away


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2119679 said:


> The piece was air borne for a while he was back away


bobnweave either way that sucks


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2119663 said:


> Just watched a semi tire explode shatter a truck behind its windshield then smash another semis mirror holy cafe


I had half my tire end upon a ladies hood. It was prett much all the tread and she just kept driving.


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;2119684 said:


> I had half my tire end upon a ladies hood. It was prett much all the tread and she just kept driving.


I bet that left a mark


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2119662 said:


> I just ran the numbers off of the snowfall totals website.....
> 
> I might be in trouble here.


What was your snow total site again?

What is the total this year and number of events vs last year?


----------



## Doughboy12

ryde,

http://www.dnr.state.mn.us/climate/twin_cities/snowfall.html

Links in the page to various data.

http://www.dnr.state.mn.us/climate/...&edate=por&element=snow&span=season&counts=no


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2119662 said:


> I just ran the numbers off of the snowfall totals website.....
> 
> I might be in trouble here.


Hmmmmm...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2119687 said:


> What was your snow total site again?
> 
> What is the total this year and number of events vs last year?


This is the site I use. There is a reporting area by my schools.

http://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/snow-and-ice/daily-snow/

I'm at 22.6" for the year, and that includes adding all the .2/.5/.6" snowfalls that we didn't plow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2119687 said:


> What was your snow total site again?
> 
> What is the total this year and number of events vs last year?


Here is a site for New Hope....

Lat Lon COOP# StnID State City/Station Name County Elev Feb 1 Feb 2 Feb 3 Feb 4 Feb 5 Feb 6 Feb 7 Feb 8 Feb 9 Feb10 Feb11 Feb12 Feb13 Feb14 Feb15 Feb16 Feb17 Feb18 Feb19 Feb20 Feb21 Feb22 Feb23 Feb24 Feb25 Feb26 Feb27 Feb28

45.01 -93.38 215838 MN NEW HOPE HENNEPIN 940 0.000 0.000 0.000 0.000 0.000 0.000 -9999.000 -9999.000 -9999.000 -9999.000 -9999.000 -9999.000 0.300 0.000 0.710 0.000 4.410 0.000 0.000 0.000 1.890 0.000 0.000 0.200 0.200 0.000 0.000 0.000

But that can't be good. They have zero for the Feb 4 storm.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2119717 said:


> Here is a site for New Hope....
> 
> Lat Lon COOP# StnID State City/Station Name County Elev Feb 1 Feb 2 Feb 3 Feb 4 Feb 5 Feb 6 Feb 7 Feb 8 Feb 9 Feb10 Feb11 Feb12 Feb13 Feb14 Feb15 Feb16 Feb17 Feb18 Feb19 Feb20 Feb21 Feb22 Feb23 Feb24 Feb25 Feb26 Feb27 Feb28
> 
> 45.01 -93.38 215838 MN NEW HOPE HENNEPIN 940 0.000 0.000 0.000 0.000 0.000 0.000 -9999.000 -9999.000 -9999.000 -9999.000 -9999.000 -9999.000 0.300 0.000 0.710 0.000 4.410 0.000 0.000 0.000 1.890 0.000 0.000 0.200 0.200 0.000 0.000 0.000
> 
> But that can't be good. They have zero for the Feb 4 storm.


Yeahhhhh... little concerned about accuracy since it doesn't have anywhere near the 10-12 we got Feb 2/3...

EDIT: I see you beat me to it...


----------



## albhb3

anyone see mannings new nationwide commercial "did not put my junk on her"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well?????


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2119735 said:


> Well?????


Do you know Andy?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2119736 said:


> Do you know Andy?


about 5 of them


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2119738 said:


> about 5 of them


The one in your picture....before you changed it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2119739 said:


> The one in your picture....before you changed it.


Yeah, he's a good friend of mine. We work fairly close with each other on stuff.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2119735 said:


> Well?????


See. It's over


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2119741 said:


> Yeah, he's a good friend of mine. We work fairly close with each other on stuff.


He PM'd me the other day............is why I asked.
Out of the blue


----------



## albhb3

jimslawnsnow;2119742 said:


> See. It's over


more over then sir shanks a lot in the playoffs


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2119739 said:


> The one in your picture....before you changed it.


Facebook friends then probably does


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Glad Ford drivers know how to park.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2119804 said:


> Glad Ford drivers know how to park.


Breathing room...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2119806 said:


> Breathing room...


I purposefully wedged in between the curb and the light blue truck just to agitate the driver.


----------



## albhb3

you should of seen the chevy pickup down here this past weekend took up 4 spots parked diagonally mind you....People parked him in


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Mark the calendar!!! http://www.faheysales.com/event/mn-commercial-turf-golf-landscape-equipment/


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2119839 said:


> Mark the calendar!!! http://www.faheysales.com/event/mn-commercial-turf-golf-landscape-equipment/


SSS gets made when you do that..........


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2119804 said:


> Glad Ford drivers know how to park.


How do you know someone wasn't parked poorly between them when they got there. Probably a Dodge to boot. :waving:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2119840 said:


> SSS gets made when you do that..........


He doesn't care about lawn mower auctions.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2119842 said:


> He doesn't care about lawn mower auctions.


#AllAuctionsMatter.

I was razzing you.......
Just like the above post.
Lighten up Francis.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2119839 said:


> Mark the calendar!!! http://www.faheysales.com/event/mn-commercial-turf-golf-landscape-equipment/


I will forget.


----------



## IDST

LwnmwrMan22;2119804 said:


> Glad Ford drivers know how to park.


Is that an oil spot under that dodge?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2119850 said:


> I will forget.


I'll just be getting off my 2 hour delayed Spirit flight back from Vegas. I'll have to get djagusch to pick me up at the airport.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2119877 said:


> I'll just be getting off my 2 hour delayed Spirit flight back from Vegas. I'll have to get djagusch to pick me up at the airport.


If it even makes it?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;2119840 said:


> SSS gets made when you do that..........





LwnmwrMan22;2119842 said:


> He doesn't care about lawn mower auctions.


^^This guy gets it.


----------



## CityGuy

Nice goal.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2119885 said:


> If it even makes it?


True. I'm second guessing the booking, but it was $500 cheaper than the next option.

However, 2 summers ago when the wife and I went for 3 days, we spent the first night at the Phoenix airport cause we missed the connecting thanks to United.

At least Spirit is direct.


----------



## CityGuy

Short handed goal. Nice.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2119892 said:


> True. I'm second guessing the booking, but it was $500 cheaper than the next option.
> 
> However, 2 summers ago when the wife and I went for 3 days, we spent the first night at the Phoenix airport cause we missed the connecting thanks to United.
> 
> At least Spirit is direct.


Was it 500 cheaper when you add all the extra fees in? Sun country is who we use to viva


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2119901 said:


> Was it 500 cheaper when you add all the extra fees in? Sun country is who we use to viva


Sun Country was $1200 more.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2119903 said:


> Sun Country was $1200 more.


Holy cafe! I paid like 300 something last time i went


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2119904 said:


> Holy cafe! I paid like 300 something last time i went


Right. For the four of us, leaving Sunday, returning Saturday, it was $1500 for the air and hotel with Spirit.

Delta was $500 more, but also a day less.

Sun Country was $2700 for the 4 of us.

We'll have two suitcases.

Still haven't decided if we'll get a car for the whole trip, or just a couple days.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2119906 said:


> Right. For the four of us, leaving Sunday, returning Saturday, it was $1500 for the air and hotel with Spirit.
> 
> Delta was $500 more, but also a day less.
> 
> Sun Country was $2700 for the 4 of us.
> 
> We'll have two suitcases.
> 
> Still haven't decided if we'll get a car for the whole trip, or just a couple days.


Your straight balling, you should have flown first class.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Uh Oh!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2119909 said:


> Your straight balling, you should have flown first class.


He must be a whale in the 3/6 poker world or something.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2119909 said:


> Your straight balling, you should have flown first class.


Maybe we upgrade on the way back? Maybe by Wednesday, we're so broke we're sitting in the hotel, ordering soup and asking for extra crackers?? Vegas can be weird like that.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2119912 said:


> Uh Oh!!!!!!!!!!!!


Their coming!!!!! Flames that is.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2119913 said:


> He must be a whale in the 3/6 poker world or something.


3/6 Kill.....


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2119914 said:


> Maybe we upgrade on the way back? Maybe by Wednesday, we're so broke we're sitting in the hotel, ordering soup and asking for extra crackers?? Vegas can be weird like that.


Tell me about it


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone going to the stadium series game sunday?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2119920 said:


> Anyone going to the stadium series game sunday?


Nope, I have Six games in Mound this weekend. Maybe I'll see Green Grass in his old stomping grounds.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2119923 said:


> Nope, I have Six games in Mound this weekend. Maybe I'll see Green Grass in his old stomping grounds.


6? Geez.... should be a fun weekend for you though. I look forward to the day i have kids and can go thier games


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2119920 said:


> Anyone going to the stadium series game sunday?


Tickets are going cheap(er) with each loss. I might have to take the family. Should be nice out.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2119926 said:


> Tickets are going cheap(er) with each loss. I might have to take the family. Should be nice out.


Yea im thinking of taking a date we will see how the second one goes tomorrow before i blow 300 plus on tickets and another 100 on drinks.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2119926 said:


> Tickets are going cheap(er) with each loss. I might have to take the family. Should be nice out.


Not supposed to be too sunny.
But I would still bring some suntan lotion.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2119924 said:


> 6? Geez.... should be a fun weekend for you though. I look forward to the day i have kids and can go thier games


For some reason I have not only my daughters District tournament in Mound but also my son's mite tournament. There is a ton of action packed into one weekend out there.

There's nothing better than watching your kids play. Even the 3 year old is entertaining.


----------



## qualitycut

Need the wild to win 4-2 with 28 shots on net for a gift card


----------



## qualitycut

Cafe, new i Shouldn't have posted that. Cafer cafe


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal...............


----------



## Doughboy12

Not helping your chances for cheap tickets. ...


----------



## Deershack

No acknowledge from MD about us posting 10,000 pages. Wonder if he knows or is just keeping quite so as not to encourage us.


----------



## albhb3

Deershack;2119939 said:


> No acknowledge from MD about us posting 10,000 pages. Wonder if he knows or is just keeping quite so as not to encourage us.


Prolly going broke 
From all the server space for this thread alone


----------



## Doughboy12

28 degrees. Still dark but getting lighter as I type. 
High of 39...projected.

Supposed to go build a privacy wall for a pair of garbage cans today.
It will be nice to be outside for a while.........I hope.


----------



## CityGuy

Going to feel a lot like spring for the next few days.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

So do I go get fert with the 550 and do I dare put the leaf box on?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2119991 said:
 

> So do I go get fert with the 550 and do I dare put the leaf box on?


Do it!!! Do it!!!


----------



## CityGuy

If it stays nice like this I am going to have more firewood then I know what to do with. 2 1 ton loads yesterday.


----------



## banonea

Got the lights replaced with LED's yesterday, rewired the trailer plug that was broken as well and installed a electric toung jack on it. No more cranking it on and off the truck. Going to rewire the safety beacon & heater switch in the dump truck today and do some other cleaning up in the garage to get ready to move things to the new shopat the end of the month. 

Has anyone had a lift installed in their shop before? Looking for recommendations of who to have install one in the new shop.......


----------



## CityGuy

............


----------



## ryde307

Anyone going to the site one Expo thing today?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Figures, have a tow coming to haul my tractor in. Figured it was easier to pay the $100 than try to get my trailer dug out, shoveled off, try to get a cable on the tractor and pull it up on the trailer with no power steering.

Go out this morning, pull the pins on the blower on the back, think to myself, let's try it one more time. Put a new fuse in it and BAM! fires up. 

I still have the guy hauling it in. I moved it enough to get my plow off and out of the way, but I don't want to drive it up on a trailer. I'll get 1/2 way up, the short will short out again, and I'll be stuck and needing a tow again.

Frustrates me more than anything when something doesn't work. Then it does work, then doesn't work, just work or don't work. Cafe!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2120019 said:


> Anyone going to the site one Expo thing today?


Not I, forgot about it. Waiting for the Dish guy to show to fix the satellite too.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Protesters blocking the highways again this morning I see.


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;2120006 said:


> Has anyone had a lift installed in their shop before? Looking for recommendations of who to have install one in the new shop.......


I honestly think you could do it. Really all it is is putting in a footer with the threaded rod for the holes and standing it up.


----------



## Drakeslayer

ryde307;2120019 said:


> Anyone going to the site one Expo thing today?


No, heading down to an Anchor/Belgard thing at the U.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Well I already saw Ryde... anyone else at Mystic?


----------



## CityGuy

Not that I want to see someone die but, I almost want to see it happen and the family go after the city and state for refusing to remove the protesters from the road.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2120041 said:


> I honestly think you could do it. Really all it is is putting in a footer with the threaded rod for the holes and standing it up.


They also make ones that dont need to be anchored in. 5 portable pieces


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2120088 said:


>


Shiny!!!..


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;2120041 said:


> I honestly think you could do it. Really all it is is putting in a footer with the threaded rod for the holes and standing it up.


I know i could looking to go new with warranty and pro install that way if there is a problem call someone else


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2120089 said:


> They also make ones that dont need to be anchored in. 5 portable pieces


That too. I don't know how comfortable I'd be with that set up though.


----------



## Bluethumb

Bill1090;2120041 said:


> I honestly think you could do it. Really all it is is putting in a footer with the threaded rod for the holes and standing it up.


Yes do it yourself. I have installed two of them in the last couple years actually pretty simple. You will need an electrician to wire it up though.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2120089 said:


> They also make ones that dont need to be anchored in. 5 portable pieces


I want to be able to stand underneath it and work....


----------



## Bill1090

Bano.

http://www.rotarylift.com/Support-RAI/


----------



## skorum03

CityGuy;2120067 said:


> Not that I want to see someone die but, I almost want to see it happen and the family go after the city and state for refusing to remove the protesters from the road.


That cop that they wanted fired, resigned yesterday I think. So they got what they wanted. What are they complaining about today? There isn't enough 'color' in the clouds today?


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2120088 said:


>


Beautiful machine. You'll be happy with that.


----------



## andersman02

Anyone thought about or do mosquito spray control? Good Margins? Do you need an extra chemical license other then the typical A and E?


----------



## CityGuy

skorum03;2120108 said:


> That cop that they wanted fired, resigned yesterday I think. So they got what they wanted. What are they complaining about today? There isn't enough 'color' in the clouds today?


Janitors want more money this time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2120117 said:


> Janitors want more money this time.


Yeah, it's janitors, not BLM protesting today. $15 / hour and better working conditions.

They're a freaking janitor!! That's like us protesting in August cause we have to work outside when it's hot. Or in January we refuse to work cause it's -15.

This country really is going cafe in a hand basket.


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2120104 said:


> I want to be able to stand underneath it and work....


Yea these you can


----------



## qualitycut

https://www.eagleequip.com/automotive-shop-equipment/portable-car-lifts.html

Bottom set, these are a little excessive but you get the point


----------



## skorum03

Those of you that use enclosed trailers. Do you have the 7' wide or 8.5'? And what length do you like? Few good deals out there on the 7x16


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2120119 said:


> Yeah, it's janitors, not BLM protesting today. $15 / hour and better working conditions.
> 
> They're a freaking janitor!! That's like us protesting in August cause we have to work outside when it's hot. Or in January we refuse to work cause it's -15.
> 
> This country really is going cafe in a hand basket.


Jesus H Christ.

I regularly argue with one of my econ professors and the class that jobs like janitors and fast food workers are not for those who are trying to raise a family of four.

Pay everyone the same for everything and see how it works. We're feeling the bern and he isn't even in the white house yet.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2120121 said:


> Yea these you can


Really, you got a link?

Seen the link. I need one for 10,000 but thise look nice.....


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2120129 said:


> Really, you got a link?
> 
> Seen the link. I need one for 10,000 but thise look nice.....


They make smaller sets that's just to show you they make them


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2120088 said:


>


check out the front lift cylinder. its a joke and modifications need to be made. the brooms fall apart pretty quick


----------



## djagusch

banonea;2120098 said:


> I know i could looking to go new with warranty and pro install that way if there is a problem call someone else


Gregsmithequipment.Com

They have a Iowa location. Prices are decent. Guessing they know of installers, etc.

Also what I've been told. 2 posts are nice since you can mover around easier. But the load needs to be even and easier to slip off a post. The 4 posts are much safer but you need to work them more.


----------



## banonea

djagusch;2120147 said:


> Gregsmithequipment.Com
> 
> They have a Iowa location. Prices are decent. Guessing they know of installers, etc.
> 
> Also what I've been told. 2 posts are nice since you can mover around easier. But the load needs to be even and easier to slip off a post. The 4 posts are much safer but you need to work them more.


A 4 post is what I want, but you loose a lot of room with them. My truck is the heaviest I got at just over 10,000 lb so that is what I am shooting for. I found a few used for around $1500.00, new I think you can get them around $2500.00 if you dig. Buddy got a used one and right away he had to rebuild the lift cylinders and he had the price of a new one dam near so I think I am going to look for new.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Finally finally got paid for a drive way I did last winter


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2120155 said:


> Finally finally got paid for a drive way I did last winter


Just called on a past due invoice for a contract that decided to cancel last month. Second call, next I go to the office with the skid and give him his snow back.........Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2120140 said:


> check out the front lift cylinder. its a joke and modifications need to be made. the brooms fall apart pretty quick


You mean the bristle parts? Or the actual broom? The dealer DID hint that someone has to use it for what it's built for.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

FWIW, that's the tractor I'm buying, but that isn't my exact tractor.

Mine doesn't come in for another month.

The dealer called, knew I was kicking around buying a broom. They had someone buy a broom for their tractor, and he'd seen the order come across his desk, thought I might like to see the setup so he called and I ran up to take a look at it.


----------



## DDB

andersman02;2120114 said:


> Anyone thought about or do mosquito spray control? Good Margins? Do you need an extra chemical license other then the typical A and E?


You do need a different license for it. I can't remember which letter it is.


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;2120006 said:


> Got the lights replaced with LED's yesterday, rewired the trailer plug that was broken as well and installed a electric toung jack on it. No more cranking it on and off the truck. Going to rewire the safety beacon & heater switch in the dump truck today and do some other cleaning up in the garage to get ready to move things to the new shopat the end of the month.
> 
> Has anyone had a lift installed in their shop before? Looking for recommendations of who to have install one in the new shop.......


Jack mcclard and associates out of hopkins


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2120140 said:


> check out the front lift cylinder. its a joke and modifications need to be made. the brooms fall apart pretty quick


How is the seat?


----------



## mnlefty

andersman02;2120114 said:


> Anyone thought about or do mosquito spray control? Good Margins? Do you need an extra chemical license other then the typical A and E?


Margins should be as good or better than a weed control treatment, just depends on what you can sell it for. The products aren't terribly expensive whether you go for some of the "natural" products like garlic and whatever, or use traditional insecticides. Most of the insecticides are pretty low rates per gallon/acre. It's tough to combine it with any other sprays as to do it right you need to get into trees, shrubs, and other areas you wouldn't spray regular weed controls.

If your mixing up bigger tanks of insecticide you may want to doublecheck pH values of your water and research optimum pH of the insecticide you're using. Insecticides are some of the most sensitive to pH of anything you may spray. I've seen charts of some products that could be ineffective by the time you get to the first stop if the pH of the water is off even slightly. I don't remember which ones were the worst, but it's something to think about.

Category L is what you need to add to a spray license.


----------



## andersman02

mnlefty;2120176 said:


> Margins should be as good or better than a weed control treatment, just depends on what you can sell it for. The products aren't terribly expensive whether you go for some of the "natural" products like garlic and whatever, or use traditional insecticides. Most of the insecticides are pretty low rates per gallon/acre. It's tough to combine it with any other sprays as to do it right you need to get into trees, shrubs, and other areas you wouldn't spray regular weed controls.
> 
> If your mixing up bigger tanks of insecticide you may want to doublecheck pH values of your water and research optimum pH of the insecticide you're using. Insecticides are some of the most sensitive to pH of anything you may spray. I've seen charts of some products that could be ineffective by the time you get to the first stop if the pH of the water is off even slightly. I don't remember which ones were the worst, but it's something to think about.
> 
> Category L is what you need to add to a spray license.


Thanks a bunch


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2120161 said:


> You mean the bristle parts? Or the actual broom? The dealer DID hint that someone has to use it for what it's built for.


The pivot points. I'm well aware of how to use a broom. It's just not well thought out and built for that big of machine


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2120163 said:


> FWIW, that's the tractor I'm buying, but that isn't my exact tractor.
> 
> Mine doesn't come in for another month.
> 
> The dealer called, knew I was kicking around buying a broom. They had someone buy a broom for their tractor, and he'd seen the order come across his desk, thought I might like to see the setup so he called and I ran up to take a look at it.


That's pretty cool they did that


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2120206 said:


> That's pretty cool they did that


If he buys one, I can't wait to hear him cafe about it, then I can give him solutions to them


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2120213 said:


> If he buys one, I can't wait to hear him cafe about it, then I can give him solutions to them


Lwmr would never break anything


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2120216 said:


> Lwmr would never break anything


Not any more. I've turned a new leaf. 

Big Kubota is fixed. Wiring harness rubbed through on the engine. Now they're replacing belts and fixing a leaky seal on the left front hub. Should have it back Monday.


----------



## ryde307

cbservicesllc;2120206 said:


> That's pretty cool they did that


Are you still here or did you leave?


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2120230 said:


> Are you still here or did you leave?


I took off after lunch... turned $20 into $180 before I left at least Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Those are some serious spikes in the snowfall accumulation!!!


----------



## ryde307

cbservicesllc;2120253 said:


> I took off after lunch... turned $20 into $180 before I left at least Thumbs Up


Nice I turned $180 into $20


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2120262 said:


> Nice I turned $180 into $20


Better than I last weekend, at least you left with lunch money.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2120266 said:


> Better than I last weekend, at least you left with lunch money.


I think I have you beat for loses. I did win most of my money back on my way out the door today.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Party time!!


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;2120287 said:


> Party time!!


That looks cool.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2120287 said:


> Party time!!


That looks like a painting. On my phone at least


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2120161 said:


> You mean the bristle parts? Or the actual broom? The dealer DID hint that someone has to use it for what it's built for.


I use my JD broom for roughing up heavily soiled parking lots before I pass over them with a sweeper that'll actually collect the debris. Been doing it for years without one single problem. You'll be fine.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2120297 said:


> That looks like a painting. On my phone at least


That's what it was supposed to! Super photo app


----------



## Green Grass

Ranger620;2120297 said:


> That looks like a painting. On my phone at least


Same......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Pretty big storm around the 28th....


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2120320 said:


> Pretty big storm around the 28th....


Tain or snow?


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;2120299 said:


> I use my JD broom for roughing up heavily soiled parking lots before I pass over them with a sweeper that'll actually collect the debris. Been doing it for years without one single problem. You'll be fine.


Just curious, Are you using JD brisles or aftermarket?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;2120322 said:


> Tain or snow?


Seeing as those purples that drop down out of Canada are -10, and the blues in WI are 30ish, it would be heavy snow.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2120328 said:


> Seeing as those purples that drop down out of Canada are -10, and the blues in WI are 30ish, it would be heavy snow.


That makes me going out and doing some push back and curb cleaning tonight more reassuring.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2120328 said:


> Seeing as those purples that drop down out of Canada are -10, and the blues in WI are 30ish, it would be heavy snow.


That's crazy talk. Spring is here! I mean it's mid-february....Da


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I don't understand why Progressive sends a renewal notice that increases from $568 to $706 for 6 months for a couple of personal vehicles, yet when I requote it online, it drops to $468.

Every 6 months.......


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2120345 said:


> I don't understand why Progressive sends a renewal notice that increases from $568 to $706 for 6 months for a couple of personal vehicles, yet when I requote it online, it drops to $468.
> 
> Every 6 months.......


To get money from the people who don't check


----------



## Doughboy12

Cafe. I let the dog out at 0-0. Come back in to 1-1. 

Blink and you missed them both.


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal................


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;2120350 said:


> To get money from the people who don't check


Pretty much


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal...........3-2


----------



## Drakeslayer

Someone's going to have some sod repair to do at the Kwik Trip in Chanhassen.


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal...........4-2


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;2120375 said:


> Goal...........4-2


Are you thinking Yeo was the problem or Torchetti is the answer?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I think for whatever reason, the guys stopped playing for Yeo, and are playing above their abilities now to make Yeo the fall guy.


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2120377 said:


> Are you thinking Yeo was the problem or Torchetti is the answer?


I stand by my original. They gave up on Yeo's system. 
I can't argue with the results. You can see they are having more fun with this system. The D is jumping in a lot more.

I do think the Yeo had a couple guys that put in some good effort and were never rewarded with more ice time so quit on him.

I also see that some guys are playing with a lot more intensity trying to win a better spot on the bench.

Whatever it is its putting up "W's" so I'm a fan again.

Chicago better bring it. (Not worried, I know they will.)


----------



## qualitycut

Just picked up 2 tickets for the game sunday. 289 a piece got him down to 200 a piece.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2120382 said:


> I think for whatever reason, the guys stopped playing for Yeo, and are playing above their abilities now to make Yeo the fall guy.


I tink that they quit playing in general and now see oh, cafe they will do something about it.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2120390 said:


> Just picked up 2 tickets for the game sunday. 289 a piece got him down to 200 a piece.


Should be a good time. Have fun on your date.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2120394 said:


> Should be a good time. Have fun on your date.


Upper deck center ice 5th row glad i did research. I guess you don't want to be lower level


----------



## NorthernProServ

skorum03;2120124 said:


> Those of you that use enclosed trailers. Do you have the 7' wide or 8.5'? And what length do you like? Few good deals out there on the 7x16


I have a 8.5' x 24' with Front V

Can fit two walks and 2 z's in it.

If you get a 7' wide you wont be able to walk past equipment once its in there.


----------



## skorum03

banonea;2120329 said:


> That makes me going out and doing some push back and curb cleaning tonight more reassuring.....


The next few days should make a lot of the snow disappear anyways.. Are they big piles?


----------



## Green Grass

Doughboy12;2120394 said:


> Should be a good time. Have fun on your date.


He is taking lawnmowerman.


----------



## Camden

CityGuy;2120323 said:


> Just curious, Are you using JD brisles or aftermarket?


I'm using aftermarket bristles. Found a guy on eBay that sells sets for hundreds less than JD.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;2120401 said:


> The next few days should make a lot of the snow disappear anyways.. Are they big piles?


Im more confused abiut the curb cleaning after these temps.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2120402 said:


> He is taking lawnmowerman.


Be a cheap date


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2120405 said:


> Im more confused abiut the curb cleaning after these temps.


ya I mean, there is not much snow left. After tomorrow and saturday we will being seeing a lot of grass, and mud


----------



## banonea

skorum03;2120401 said:


> The next few days should make a lot of the snow disappear anyways.. Are they big piles?


Went out and looked at everything and decided to let it all melt and save the labor.....


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2120405 said:


> Im more confused abiut the curb cleaning after these temps.


When i was out early today i seen a few of my accounts were off the curb a bit and it drives me nuts. Went out tonight after the day of melting and i see curb everywhere so not going to touch anything


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal............5-2


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2120399 said:


> Upper deck center ice 5th row glad i did research. I guess you don't want to be lower level


Agreed. Can't see Cafe.


----------



## banonea

skorum03;2120407 said:


> ya I mean, there is not much snow left. After tomorrow and saturday we will being seeing a lot of grass, and mud


Hoping i get the ok to start rehabing the new shop next week, that way we can move in to it sooner. Got to insulate and rock the walls, run electrical, figure out the lift placement, work benches ect.ect.ect.


----------



## skorum03

banonea;2120414 said:


> Hoping i get the ok to start rehabing the new shop next week, that way we can move in to it sooner. Got to insulate and rock the walls, run electrical, figure out the lift placement, work benches ect.ect.ect.


That's cool. Keep you busy until spring work begins


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2120414 said:


> Hoping i get the ok to start rehabing the new shop next week, that way we can move in to it sooner. Got to insulate and rock the walls, run electrical, figure out the lift placement, work benches ect.ect.ect.


I'd run the electrical first.....:waving:
But that's just me.

Planning on doing it outside the walls in conduit?
How about air compressor lines?


----------



## banonea

skorum03;2120415 said:


> That's cool. Keep you busy until spring work begins


Thats what i am hoping


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;2120416 said:


> I'd run the electrical first.....:waving:
> But that's just me.
> 
> Planning on doing it outside the walls in conduit?
> How about air compressor lines?


Wiring in the walls, air out.


----------



## qualitycut

That was close, heard the down spout crash outside and opened the door dogs chasing a rabbit along the house slam the door just as the damn thing almost came running in the house


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2120421 said:


> That was close, heard the down spout crash outside and opened the door dogs chasing a rabbit along the house slam the door just as the damn thing almost came running in the house


Dog or rabbit?
Everyone likes a little hasenpfeffer.


----------



## djagusch

banonea;2120414 said:


> Hoping i get the ok to start rehabing the new shop next week, that way we can move in to it sooner. Got to insulate and rock the walls, run electrical, figure out the lift placement, work benches ect.ect.ect.


May I suggest steel liner panels (white pole shed tin) for interior walls. It handles water/moisture/humidity better that a shop tends to have. It's really easy to put up. Might be cheaper, if you figure labor it is cheaper.

Look around at other shops. Most I think you will find have steel lined walls.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Nothing I like more then being out on the ice in pouring rain


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Our new addition, well end of march he will be. Can anyone guess the breed?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2120406 said:


> Be a cheap date


Plus I put out.


----------



## Green Grass

djagusch;2120464 said:


> May I suggest steel liner panels (white pole shed tin) for interior walls. It handles water/moisture/humidity better that a shop tends to have. It's really easy to put up. Might be cheaper, if you figure labor it is cheaper.
> 
> Look around at other shops. Most I think you will find have steel lined walls.


The only issue with that is the echo.


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2120470 said:


> Our new addition, well end of march he will be. Can anyone guess the breed?


Blue tick **** hound?


----------



## Green Grass

It's raining


----------



## Doughboy12

For you Android people....
"Android Marshmallow 6.0 is rolling out globally today for the Galaxy S6 and Galaxy S6 Edge."


----------



## Doughboy12

Winter 2015/2016. The year we had more rain than snow. :crying:


----------



## Polarismalibu

Can't get my radar to load. Anyone know how long it's going to rain today?


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2120492 said:


> Can't get my radar to load. Anyone know how long it's going to rain today?


Pretty big system.....my guess is all day.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2120480 said:


> Blue tick **** hound?


Not close. You have a clue. It's where I live


----------



## Doughboy12




----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2120497 said:


> Not close. You have a clue. It's where I live


No way......! 
That's a Great Dane?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2120501 said:


> No way......!
> That's a Great Dane?


As you say, winner winner chicken dinner. At one time we had 3 and has a couple litters of pups


----------



## Doughboy12

Some jack wagon with straight pipes just used his "jake-break" all the way down my hill. So cafing loud you could hear it echoing in the valley. 
Really need to be a cool guy b4 8am. Some rock guys around here are such losers. Bet he drives a Dodge with his mirrors out too.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Robins are back


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2120508 said:


> Robins are back


It's over..................

The attitude in this town sucks....


----------



## djagusch

Green Grass;2120475 said:


> The only issue with that is the echo.


Better than mold.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2120509 said:


> It's over..................
> 
> The attitude in this town sucks....


Hey now. I wanted atleast 4 more snows before it's done. Or 10 4" snows would be even better


----------



## Green Grass

djagusch;2120511 said:


> Better than mold.


Yes. I think that the echo is the only negative.


----------



## Doughboy12

There are about 5 or 6 big things going on around the area this weekend. How does a person chose???
Sled races in Elk River
Eel Pout in Walker
Outdoor "pond" hockey at the Bank
Various outdoor shows. 

Oh wait, the Wife made plans for us. I can't go to ANY of it. 
That was easy. 

Oh and don't forget the Daytona 500......yep, gonna miss that too. DVR is loaded.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2120519 said:


> There are about 5 or 6 big things going on around the area this weekend. How does a person chose???
> Sled races in Elk River
> Eel Pout in Walker
> Outdoor "pond" hockey at the Bank
> Various outdoor shows.
> 
> Oh wait, the Wife made plans for us. I can't go to ANY of it.
> That was easy.
> 
> Oh and don't forget the Daytona 500......yep, gonna miss that too. DVR is loaded.


All i know is im glad i dont have to work monday


----------



## qualitycut

http://www.thedrive.com/article/2155/gm-recalls-473000-pickup-trucks-and-suvs

Pretty minor but get it fixed


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;2120507 said:


> Some jack wagon with straight pipes just used his "jake-break" all the way down my hill. So cafing loud you could hear it echoing in the valley.
> Really need to be a cool guy b4 8am. Some rock guys around here are such losers. Bet he drives a Dodge with his mirrors out too.


#DontHateTheJake!


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;2120519 said:


> There are about 5 or 6 big things going on around the area this weekend. How does a person chose???
> Sled races in Elk River
> Eel Pout in Walker
> Outdoor "pond" hockey at the Bank
> Various outdoor shows.
> 
> Oh wait, the Wife made plans for us. I can't go to ANY of it.
> That was easy.
> 
> Oh and don't forget the Daytona 500......yep, gonna miss that too. DVR is loaded.


Wife and I are going to a couple auctions in search of some Farmalls.

Then maybe hit the woods looking for sheds.


----------



## Bill1090

Already 46°....


----------



## qualitycut

I think it has rained at least omce a month this winter if you can call it winter


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;2120557 said:


> Wife and I are going to a couple auctions in search of some Farmalls.
> 
> Then maybe hit the woods looking for sheds.


Is that what you kids are calling it these days??? :laughing:


----------



## Camden

Bill1090;2120557 said:


> Wife and I are going to a couple auctions in search of some Farmalls.
> 
> Then maybe hit the woods looking for sheds.


I have a Farmall 806 that I'll sell. Been sitting for years, rubber is shot but it should run and drive with fresh fuel and batteries. I'd have to do some looking around but I'd probably let it go for $4-5k.


----------



## Greenery

This rain is b.s.


----------



## Green Grass

Greenery;2120588 said:


> This rain is b.s.


It is pouring out


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;2120588 said:


> This rain is b.s.


Tell me about it. Cafing sucks out on the lake


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;2120588 said:


> This rain is b.s.


It'll get the frost out of the ground


----------



## ryde307

Just got called out for some salting.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2120598 said:


> Just got called out for some salting.


My driveway is glare ice. Although I didn't think you worked this far north. 

How long until people start calling, wondering when we're going to pull the stakes, or get calls from people saying they pulled them and they are in a pile somewhere on the property??


----------



## ryde307

djagusch;2120464 said:


> May I suggest steel liner panels (white pole shed tin) for interior walls. It handles water/moisture/humidity better that a shop tends to have. It's really easy to put up. Might be cheaper, if you figure labor it is cheaper.
> 
> Look around at other shops. Most I think you will find have steel lined walls.




This is an old picture but you can see on the ceiling and left wall. Goto Menards and order it the length you need to the inch and it goes up easy. Caulk the floor seem and it keeps water out.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Well... at least my truck is getting washed...

40 and pouring rain must be doing wonders for ice conditions


----------



## Bill1090

Camden;2120582 said:


> I have a Farmall 806 that I'll sell. Been sitting for years, rubber is shot but it should run and drive with fresh fuel and batteries. I'd have to do some looking around but I'd probably let it go for $4-5k.


I might keep that in mind. Hoping to get an H or M for around $1000.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2120598 said:


> Just got called out for some salting.


For real?.....?


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;2120570 said:


> Is that what you kids are calling it these days??? :laughing:


Something like that.


----------



## Drakeslayer

ryde307;2120598 said:


> Just got called out for some salting.


same here. Had a slip in fall. Saw the guy that fell when I got up there and he showed me a scratch on his knee. I asked him where he fell and he showed me the area. I couldn't find any ice. He may have just tripped im guessing.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2120607 said:


> Well... at least my truck is getting washed...
> 
> 40 and pouring rain must be doing wonders for ice conditions


Yeah I pushed snow up around my house with the wheeler yesterday now all areas I took snow from have 1-2" of ice


----------



## banonea

djagusch;2120464 said:


> May I suggest steel liner panels (white pole shed tin) for interior walls. It handles water/moisture/humidity better that a shop tends to have. It's really easy to put up. Might be cheaper, if you figure labor it is cheaper.
> 
> Look around at other shops. Most I think you will find have steel lined walls.


I didn't think about that. All the price those out


----------



## ryde307

Drakeslayer;2120621 said:


> same here. Had a slip in fall. Saw the guy that fell when I got up there and he showed me a scratch on his knee. I asked him where he fell and he showed me the area. I couldn't find any ice. He may have just tripped im guessing.


I actually almost fell at a shopping mall in EP this morning walking in. I'm sure it;s clear now but there are a few slippery spots. You put water on top of any ice and it gets slick.


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;2120624 said:


> Yeah I pushed snow up around my house with the wheeler yesterday now all areas I took snow from have 1-2" of ice


Now you'll have one of them fancy underwater fish houses!


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2120598 said:


> Just got called out for some salting.


Not too suprising... very slick in a few spots when I took the kids to daycare


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2120601 said:


> My driveway is glare ice. Although I didn't think you worked this far north.
> 
> How long until people start calling, wondering when we're going to pull the stakes, or get calls from people saying they pulled them and they are in a pile somewhere on the property??


Any minute now...


----------



## snowman55

Crazy?..............or dumb?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Well that explosion was big enough to make this paver I'm working on bounce. Looks like we may have a problem with the propane burners. I just want to go home now.


----------



## ryde307

snowman55;2120647 said:


> Crazy?..............or dumb?
> 
> View attachment 150907
> View attachment 150908


If you have knowledge of ice and conditions go for it. If not Dumb. The guys who designed the house. Dumb. It's ugly and doesn't fit in with the others.


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;2120648 said:


> Well that explosion was big enough to make this paver I'm working on bounce. Looks like we may have a problem with the propane burners. I just want to go home now.


Smoke smoke fire fire bang bang!


----------



## ryde307

Which one of you is selling your business?
http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/bfs/5438743272.html


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

City of **** Rapids is out patching potholes!?!?!?!?!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2120666 said:


> Which one of you is selling your business?
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/bfs/5438743272.html


Polaris DID say he wanted to get out of the maintenance side and just do pavers.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2120670 said:


> City of **** Rapids is out patching potholes!?!?!?!?!


It was on today's list. Just like whatever it was on CityGuy's list last fall where they were hanging iron in the cold rain or something.


----------



## Bill1090

It's not getting as warm as they thought.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2120666 said:


> Which one of you is selling your business?
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/bfs/5438743272.html


Ha, i got about 7 times the accounts for about 2 times the price geez


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2120666 said:


> Which one of you is selling your business?
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/bfs/5438743272.html


Hahahahahahahaha


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;2120681 said:


> Ha, i got about 7 times the accounts for about 2 times the price geez


Related if anyone is thinking of getting out I may be interested in buying. Specifically looking in the irrigation, fert side of things but open to Maint.

Also if your looking to continue to be apart of the business on a management/ field level but don't want the headaches/risk of running your own business I would be even more interested.


----------



## Greenery

............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;2120705 said:


> ............


????????????


----------



## skorum03

Two tall jack daniels at the airport bar... $28.00 f me


----------



## unit28

bill1090;2120679 said:


> it's not getting as warm as they thought.


42*
.
.

...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;2120729 said:


> Two tall jack daniels at the airport bar... $28.00 f me


Why would you go to the airport to drink? Pick up some strange with no strings attached with 3 hours to blow?


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2120738 said:


> Why would you go to the airport to drink? Pick up some strange with no strings attached with 3 hours to blow?


You nailed it.

Or did I?

Jk. No girlfriend is working at the Walmart headquarters for about 9 months in Arkansas so going down there to visit.


----------



## cbservicesllc

skorum03;2120741 said:


> You nailed it.
> 
> Or did I?
> 
> Jk. No girlfriend is working at the Walmart headquarters for about 9 months in Arkansas so going down there to visit.


Looks like skorum is going to have a busy weekend...


----------



## CityGuy

Sump pump has run 4 times in the last 30 minutes. Must be thawing out.


----------



## CityGuy

Heading to Sakura Hibachi Grill tonight. See how it is. Cheaper then Benehanas.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2120754 said:


> Sump pump has run 4 times in the last 30 minutes. Must be thawing out.


There is a ton of water flowing into the holding pond behind my house.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2120756 said:


> Heading to Sakura Hibachi Grill tonight. See how it is. Cheaper then Benehanas.


The one in Buffalo is good, We have done take out a couple times.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We're headed to Mystic tonight for some Cosmic Bingo. Who wants to join?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hey unit, there's your snow gutters in action 
http://www.kare11.com/weather/local/faulty-gutters-damage-us-bank-stadium/49138579


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;2120729 said:


> Two tall jack daniels at the airport bar... $28.00 f me


Who the hell orders a tall? Hope you meant double and at that still shouldn't be a tall defeats the purpose


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2120738 said:


> Why would you go to the airport to drink? Pick up some strange with no strings attached with 3 hours to blow?


I always drink at the airport, always tastes better when you know you are abkut5to leave Minnesota


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2120760 said:


> Hey unit, there's your snow gutters in action
> http://www.kare11.com/weather/local/faulty-gutters-damage-us-bank-stadium/49138579


You know what's even worse? I know of a company already fixing concrete in there that's chipping in the stands. I guess the concrete has something wrong with it. He will have continuous work for the lifetime of the stadium.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2120760 said:


> Hey unit, there's your snow gutters in action
> http://www.kare11.com/weather/local/faulty-gutters-damage-us-bank-stadium/49138579





qualitycut;2120765 said:


> You know what's even worse? I know of a company already fixing concrete in there that's chipping in the stands. I guess the concrete has something wrong with it. He will have continuous work for the lifetime of the stadium.


Nice to see that the stadium will last for years :laughing::laughing:


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2120760 said:


> Hey unit, there's your snow gutters in action
> http://www.kare11.com/weather/local/faulty-gutters-damage-us-bank-stadium/49138579


of.....lol

We just build to customers specs

We're building more.......
we have their experts coming this week to oversee the installation of barrier matting


----------



## unit28

45*........attm


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2120765 said:


> You know what's even worse? I know of a company already fixing concrete in there that's chipping in the stands. I guess the concrete has something wrong with it. He will have continuous work for the lifetime of the stadium.


some of it is probably over a year old and out of warranty.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

The 2 foot deep snow on my deck is gone


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2120756 said:


> Heading to Sakura Hibachi Grill tonight. See how it is. Cheaper then Benehanas.


Is that the one in Plymouth off 55? If so, pretty good...


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2120770 said:


> some of it is probably over a year old and out of warranty.


Yea it had more to do with the mixture they used and the water in the ground there. I don't remember all the details but a buddy of a buddy is the one fixing it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2120765 said:


> You know what's even worse? I know of a company already fixing concrete in there that's chipping in the stands. I guess the concrete has something wrong with it. He will have continuous work for the lifetime of the stadium.


Come on! #lowbid


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2120772 said:


> Is that the one in Plymouth off 55? If so, pretty good...


I was over in Plymouth last night and felt like i traveled half way across the country


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2120767 said:


> of.....lol
> 
> We just build to customers specs
> 
> We're building more.......
> we have their experts coming this week to oversee the installation of barrier matting


Just giving you the needle... :salute:


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2120776 said:


> I was over in Plymouth last night and felt like i traveled half way across the country


Should have gone a little further and stayed at CB's


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2120774 said:


> Yea it had more to do with the mixture they used and the water in the ground there. I don't remember all the details but a buddy of a buddy is the one fixing it.


I suppose it's the finish coat and that kind of stuff? All the structural span members were built here in MG then assembled in place...


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2120758 said:


> The one in Buffalo is good, We have done take out a couple times.


Going for the full experience.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2120778 said:


> Should have gone a little further and stayed at CB's


Lol i actually went through maple grove and was going to see if he wanted to get a beer but was like 10 so figured his old cafe was in bed already


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2120772 said:


> Is that the one in Plymouth off 55? If so, pretty good...


Nope Buffalo


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2120782 said:


> Nope Buffalo


Ohhhhhh plymouth is Osaka... Too similiar


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2120781 said:


> Lol i actually went through maple grove and was going to see if he wanted to get a beer but was like 10 so figured his old cafe was in bed already


Dang, I coulda swung that too... I was just wrapping up a fire call


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2120784 said:


> Dang, I coulda swung that too... I was just wrapping up a fire call


So you where back out of bed.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2120776 said:


> I was over in Plymouth last night and felt like i traveled half way across the country


So the new gal is from Plymouth, eh??? Hmmmmm.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

https://www.facebook.com/122352087833199/photos/a.122604394474635.19752.122352087833199/964648880270178/?type=3&theater

There's actually a NOWAK that comments... Hahahahahahahaha


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2120787 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/122352087833199/photos/a.122604394474635.19752.122352087833199/964648880270178/?type=3&theater
> 
> There's actually a NOWAK that comments... Hahahahahahahaha


That guy is a Fraud!


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2120779 said:


> I suppose it's the finish coat and that kind of stuff? All the structural span members were built here in MG then assembled in place...


On commercial jobs they will have cylinders of concrete marked and documented purty much for each truck. If it was the redi mix company they will pay the bill. Other thing that could happen is over working it will cause it to flake. Along with some other stuff. My guess would be bad batch or over working it


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2120786 said:


> So the new gal is from Plymouth, eh??? Hmmmmm.......


Or I'm tapping into to wealthy nw market hmmmmm


----------



## Camden

New stadium already needs $4M in roof repairs? #UnionLabor


----------



## Greenery

CityGuy;2120782 said:


> Nope Buffalo


From what I understand it's not like a benihahas, everything's cooked in back.


----------



## Green Grass

Greenery;2120798 said:


> From what I understand it's not like a benihahas, everything's cooked in back.


That is the difference.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2120761 said:


> Who the hell orders a tall? Hope you meant double and at that still shouldn't be a tall defeats the purpose


They were doubles. They also came in a tall glass. Not the usual low ball that they normally are in


----------



## Greenery

Green Grass;2120799 said:


> That is the difference.


Right.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2120793 said:


> Or I'm tapping into to wealthy nw market hmmmmm


Hey! You get back on your end of town! :realmad:


----------



## qualitycut

Yea!!!! Muddy cafeing paw season in mid February.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;2120801 said:


> They were doubles. They also came in a tall glass. Not the usual low ball that they normally are in


I know just giving you crap


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2120805 said:


> Hey! You get back on your end of town! :realmad:


I hear the providers on your end of town are cafe. Remember the guy who came on here and even said so. Lol


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;2120814 said:


> I hear the providers on your end of town are cafe. Remember the guy who came on here and even said so. Lol


Ever since we got accounts in Plymouth I have heard the same thing. Must just be a random coincidence.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Quality - it's ladies weekend this weekend at Mystic.


----------



## CityGuy

Greenery;2120798 said:


> From what I understand it's not like a benihahas, everything's cooked in back.


That it is. Not a fan.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2120799 said:


> That is the difference.


Food does not even come close to comparing.


----------



## Green Grass

Girls high school hockey is on EP VS edina


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2120830 said:


> Quality - it's ladies weekend this weekend at Mystic.


Band at the bar tonight should draw some in for me


----------



## cbservicesllc

Lwnmwrman, your Deere come with this accessory?


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2120845 said:


> Lwnmwrman, your Deere come with this accessory?


looks like an expensive accessory!


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;2120847 said:


> looks like an expensive accessory!


I could find a use for........or 2


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2120847 said:


> looks like an expensive accessory!


Oh I would imagine...


----------



## Drakeslayer

skorum03;2120801 said:


> They were doubles. They also came in a tall glass. Not the usual low ball that they normally are in


That's only $7 per regular drink. That's not so bad.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2120843 said:


> Band at the bar tonight should draw some in for me


Thunder from Down Under is here too.... They'll ALL be ready after 10.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2120856 said:


> Thunder from Down Under is here too.... They'll ALL be ready after 10.


I guess we know why you took the trip now....


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2120856 said:


> Thunder from Down Under is here.


The truth comes out on why you went to Mystic!!


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2120845 said:


> Lwnmwrman, your Deere come with this accessory?


Thats an expensive air compressor. Or shop vac. Depends if you like sucking or blowing


----------



## Drakeslayer

cbservicesllc;2120845 said:


> Lwnmwrman, your Deere come with this accessory?


I would definetly foam fill that


----------



## Polarismalibu

Omg this festavile is sick!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2120874 said:


> I would definetly foam fill that


1 pump chump?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I've been relegated to watching the Mystic Lake dancers. At least I'm done losing money.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Think the Down Under guys would think it's weird if I get a pic with them?


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2120876 said:


> 1 pump chump?


Happens to the best of them sometimes! Especially us married guys!!


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2120881 said:


> Think the Down Under guys would think it's weird if I get a pic with them?


No. And neither would we! Can you post it?


----------



## skorum03

Drakeslayer;2120855 said:


> That's only $7 per regular drink. That's not so bad.


When you look at it that way, yeah.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;2120885 said:


> When you look at it that way, yeah.


Thats why i qas giving you café, you need to get a double in the lowball. Much better value


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2120875 said:


> Omg this festavile is sick!!!


Are you at the ealpout festival? If so yes it is


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sure are alot of gals waiting to yell BINGO!! here.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;2120838 said:


> Girls high school hockey is on EP VS edina


I'm watching. I like girls hockey now. 1 minute in this current game. 1-0


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;2120895 said:


> I'm watching. I like girls hockey now. 1 minute in this current game. 1-0


What channel? Is it live?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;2120899 said:


> What channel? Is it live?


It was over an hour ago ans yes it was live and will be again tomorrow. Local channel 45. KTSC I think. Same channel all the high school tourneys are on.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Quality this would be such a play ground for you


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wife says she hopes I bought that Deere attachment. She doesn't have to worry about the plowing then.


----------



## qualitycut

So parents dropped of left over from yurrosos perfect drunk food. Minus the 213.00 dollar tab cafe


----------



## qualitycut

Just started a good convo on plow mafie page if anyone wants to join


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

40°F / clear.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2120913 said:


> 40°F / clear.


Taking over for snowguy or cityguy?


----------



## Bill1090

Beautiful day out!


----------



## IDST

Heading up to plymouth to check out a shop space. Only ten foot wide door. I hope it is wide enough. Has floor drain. PVC walls, air lines run through, small office, bathroom. Use to be a car detail shop so lots of lights and heat. It is a little smaller than I really want but in the budget price range.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

IDST;2120970 said:


> Heading up to plymouth to check out a shop space. Only ten foot wide door. I hope it is wide enough. Has floor drain. PVC walls, air lines run through, small office, bathroom. Use to be a car detail shop so lots of lights and heat. It is a little smaller than I really want but in the budget price range.


I tried to rent one of those........but......... you couldn't get into it. It had a Mexican store with apartments above. People would park in the way, so you'd have to knock on doors. I offered the guy 200 a month max. I see he's using it himself. He takes his skid and moves the vehicles to the road. I guess if you're the owner you can do just about anything


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2120907 said:


> Wife says she hopes I bought that Deere attachment. She doesn't have to worry about the plowing then.


Ha! :laughing: Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

IDST;2120970 said:


> Heading up to plymouth to check out a shop space. Only ten foot wide door. I hope it is wide enough. Has floor drain. PVC walls, air lines run through, small office, bathroom. Use to be a car detail shop so lots of lights and heat. It is a little smaller than I really want but in the budget price range.


What's the sf and the price? Honestly I have a 12' door and I wish that was wider sometimes... haha, but think that's because the door is right in the middle while the shop is 60' wide


----------



## Greenery

Anyone heading to erx for the redbull race.

It's sure to be a gongshow for the ditch banger class


----------



## snowman55

Wonder why economy isn't growing. Bs red tape. I will have a shop available for rent. Would like to move this summer, but.....3-9months to get a plan for new shop approved thru water shed, another 3-6 months for city planners to OK. By then I will have already spent upwards of $100,000 and a year and not even put a shovel in the ground. 30 years ago the thing would be half up and lots of people employed besides lawyers and regulators. Cafe cafe cafe. Likely be 2 years before I can move. 

2700 ft shop/ office+ 10 garage stalls + 15000 ft fenced storage. North metro.Nice set up just outgrown.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2120959 said:


> Taking over for snowguy or cityguy?


This IS a weather thread.


----------



## djagusch

snowman55;2120997 said:


> Wonder why economy isn't growing. Bs red tape. I will have a shop available for rent. Would like to move this summer, but.....3-9months to get a plan for new shop approved thru water shed, another 3-6 months for city planners to OK. By then I will have already spent upwards of $100,000 and a year and not even put a shovel in the ground. 30 years ago the thing would be half up and lots of people employed besides lawyers and regulators. Cafe cafe cafe. Likely be 2 years before I can move.
> 
> 2700 ft shop/ office+ 10 garage stalls + 15000 ft fenced storage. North metro.Nice set up just outgrown.


My shop entrance is on state hwy 8. It took 3 months to get a permit (free atleast) to add gravel to the entrance from WI DOT. Didn't increase the width just got rid of a dip.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;2121008 said:


> My shop entrance is on state hwy 8. It took 3 months to get a permit (free atleast) to add gravel to the entrance from WI DOT. Didn't increase the width just got rid of a dip.


I would have accidentally spilled some off the trailer going in and out of the shop.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2121015 said:


> I would have accidentally spilled some off the trailer going in and out of the shop.


This......


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2121015 said:


> I would have accidentally spilled some off the trailer going in and out of the shop.


Considering the permit was free I think he did the right thing. I doubt the fine would have been free...
Don't follow the advice of the scofflaw Lwnmwrman.


----------



## IDST

cbservicesllc;2120993 said:


> What's the sf and the price? Honestly I have a 12' door and I wish that was wider sometimes... haha, but think that's because the door is right in the middle while the shop is 60' wide


$1150/month does not include utilities. 1600 square feet shope 280 office/bathroom.

Door is to narrow though. Have to think that one through. I can fit by one inch on each side but might be able to adjust my mirrors a little bit. Truck won't be in the shop every night but still need to be able to fit.


----------



## Greenery

IDST;2121023 said:


> $1150/month does not include utilities. 1600 square feet shope 280 office/bathroom.
> 
> Door is to narrow though. Have to think that one through. I can fit by one inch on each side but might be able to adjust my mirrors a little bit. Truck won't be in the shop every night but still need to be able to fit.


You must not be talking about a pickup truck? How wide is the thing isn't 8.5' the max legal width?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;2121026 said:


> You must not be talking about a pickup truck? How wide is the thing isn't 8.5' the max legal width?


He's probably talking the quad dump he bought.


----------



## djagusch

Doughboy12;2121022 said:


> Considering the permit was free I think he did the right thing. I doubt the fine would have been free...
> Don't follow the advice of the scofflaw Lwnmwrman.


Just 15 tandem dump truck loads brought in for the entrance to the front of the shop. Was tan gravel, trap rock gravel pit 4 miles away so it's now bluish gray. Nobody would of noticed. In 2012 average traffic count per day was 18,500.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;2120994 said:


> Anyone heading to erx for the redbull race.
> 
> It's sure to be a gongshow for the ditch banger class


I was gonna run it but wanted to go to pout instead.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;2121037 said:


> Just 15 tandem dump truck loads brought in for the entrance to the front of the shop. Was tan gravel, trap rock gravel pit 4 miles away so it's now bluish gray. Nobody would of noticed. In 2012 average traffic count per day was 18,500.


Could have spread it out over a couple weeks.

And 15 tandem loads is more than a "dip", just saying.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;2121043 said:


> Could have spread it out over a couple weeks.
> 
> And 15 tandem loads is more than a "dip", just saying.


It was 3 loads in the right of way area before the gate. Might of built it up a bit.


----------



## IDST

Greenery;2121026 said:


> You must not be talking about a pickup truck? How wide is the thing isn't 8.5' the max legal width?


Mirror to mirror 9'10"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;2121044 said:


> It was 3 loads in the right of way area before the gate. Might of built it up a bit.


You know I love ya, right???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Rainy south of Forest Lake.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;2121048 said:


> You know I love ya, right???


I know your too cheap to bring in gravel to your place even though cars could dissappear in the puddles .


----------



## Doughboy12

Just passing through.....wave Jim....!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2121060 said:


> Just passing through.....wave Jim....!


I'm in Faribault


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Looks like spring out


----------



## Green Grass

djagusch;2121037 said:


> Just 15 tandem dump truck loads brought in for the entrance to the front of the shop. Was tan gravel, trap rock gravel pit 4 miles away so it's now bluish gray. Nobody would of noticed. In 2012 average traffic count per day was 18,500.


That is a HUGE dip!


----------



## qualitycut

Text froma customer showing us sod damage and saying she doesn't want snow in her yard anymore. Oh k?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2121070 said:


> Text froma customer showing us sod damage and saying she doesn't want snow in her yard anymore. Oh k?


Leave it in the driveway!


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2121063 said:


> Looks like spring out


Fields are all black/brown down here.


----------



## unit28

by-by ******.....got the pre- yet?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2121075 said:


> Fields are all black/brown down here.


Mostly here. Not all though


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2121077 said:


> by-by ******.....got the pre- yet?


Gonna be 0 degrees next weekend... not yet...


----------



## jimslawnsnow




----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2121083 said:


> Gonna be 0 degrees next weekend... not yet...


what makes you think that

http://www.weatheronline.co.uk/cgi-...R=tmp2&HH=240&ARCHIV=0&PANEL=0&ZOOM=0&PERIOD=


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Everyone will be working as normal April 1-10 starts for Jim/Billy/Bano, 10-20 for quality, snowgu....oops nevermind, May 15-25 for me.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;2121094 said:


> Everyone will be working as normal April 1-10 starts for Jim/Billy/Bano, 10-20 for quality, snowgu....oops nevermind, May 15-25 for me.


I'll take the may 1st option


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2121093 said:


> what makes you think that
> 
> http://www.weatheronline.co.uk/cgi-...R=tmp2&HH=240&ARCHIV=0&PANEL=0&ZOOM=0&PERIOD=


He thinks that cause Novak said we were done with the <O temps.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Went and got a 12'er of Redd's Wicked Ale and some Fireball. Gonna spend the afternoon playing my kids in NHL '16. Figure by the 3rd can I should start to really get my butt handed to me.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2121097 said:


> He thinks that cause Novak said we were done with the <O temps.


Which may be case
What I looked at is what is going to hit the west coast

If there's enough flow from the south pacific it may force everything cold elated to the east


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2121097 said:


> He thinks that cause Novak said we were done with the <O temps.


Haha, that and the meteogram... I guess it was only down to 5 degrees on the last gfs


----------



## Camden

CB if you still need people for Nascar fantasy I'm up for it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2121114 said:


> CB if you still need people for Nascar fantasy I'm up for it.


I'll send you a message on FB


----------



## unit28

Slight risk of much below-normal temperatures for the eastern U.S., Sat-Sun, Feb 27-28.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2121114 said:


> CB if you still need people for Nascar fantasy I'm up for it.


I have no idea about Nascar and who's good, but I'll join.

1 Redd's down, oldest has already given up on shootout mode, youngest went to the neighbor's to hang out, wife decided to take a nap.

Story of my life.... Eric Karmen....alllll byyyy myyyseeelllleeelllffff....


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2121119 said:


> I have no idea about Nascar and who's good, but I'll join.
> 
> 1 Redd's down, oldest has already given up on shootout mode, youngest went to the neighbor's to hang out, wife decided to take a nap.
> 
> Story of my life.... Eric Karmen....alllll byyyy myyyseeelllleeelllffff....


This... I will give it a try.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2121119 said:


> I have no idea about Nascar and who's good, but I'll join.
> 
> 1 Redd's down, oldest has already given up on shootout mode, youngest went to the neighbor's to hang out, wife decided to take a nap.
> 
> Story of my life.... Eric Karmen....alllll byyyy myyyseeelllleeelllffff....


The little one is napping but I don't know where my wife and son are


----------



## unit28

thought I had more of a chance of snow on Wednesday then what NWS Has


----------



## cbservicesllc

I think I got you guys on Facebook... let me know if you didn't get it... Pretty easy, pick 5 drivers and the winner and manufacturer winner


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2121125 said:


> I think I got you guys on Facebook... let me know if you didn't get it... Pretty easy, pick 5 drivers and the winner and manufacturer winner


Not a clue about it, but I signed up!


----------



## Drakeslayer

cbservicesllc;2121125 said:


> I think I got you guys on Facebook... let me know if you didn't get it... Pretty easy, pick 5 drivers and the winner and manufacturer winner


How do I get in on this!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2121126 said:


> Not a clue about it, but I signed up!


If you pick drivers on a full schedule you could actually get by without picking drivers the whole season... you just might not win... Quality wants to put money on it, haha


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2121129 said:


> How do I get in on this!!!


I'll PM you


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm IN!!!! 




Oh, and my accuracy is dwindling.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

Geez, this is going to turn into the plowsite league... 

And of course Quality isn't in and is the first one that asked


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2121135 said:


> Geez, this is going to turn into the plowsite league...
> 
> And of course Quality isn't in and is the first one that asked


as long as your wife doesn't win the whole thing!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2121136 said:


> as long as your wife doesn't win the whole thing!


She probably will...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2121136 said:


> as long as your wife doesn't win the whole thing!


Hahahahahahaha..... No kidding.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

3 Redd's in. They're going down quicker. Of course now everyone wants to play the PS4. I was enjoying no one around and the headphones in.


----------



## Drakeslayer

I'm in! I have no cafing idea how to play!


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;2121142 said:


> I'm in! I have no cafing idea how to play!


I don't know the first thing about Nascar.


----------



## Drakeslayer

I do know this:

First
On
Race
Day


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2121147 said:


> I do know this:
> 
> First
> On
> Race
> Day


Hey, for what it's worth, I chose Ford and Jr. to win. Jr. drives for Ford, right??


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2121152 said:


> Hey, for what it's worth, I chose Ford and Jr. to win. Jr. drives for Ford, right??


I choose the same and I have no idea if he drives a Ford.


----------



## Green Grass

Green Grass;2121156 said:


> I choose the same and I have no idea if he drives a Ford.


Crap he drives a Chevy


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2121135 said:


> Geez, this is going to turn into the plowsite league...
> 
> And of course Quality isn't in and is the first one that asked


I am need password


----------



## qualitycut

Nevermind i didnt read the whole message.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2121156 said:


> I choose the same and I have no idea if he drives a Ford.


Shoot......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2121166 said:


> Shoot......


It's a marathon, not a sprint...... Right??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Better not snow tomorrow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

#5 quality. . I think we need to order pizza.


----------



## Doughboy12

Levi won the race today...... Rigged. :laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2121169 said:


> #5 quality. . I think we need to order pizza.


Just don't get 20 like he does......


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;2121115 said:
 

> I'll send you a message on FB


Got it!



Green Grass;2121121 said:


> This... I will give it a try.


You in? Is your name Mike?



Drakeslayer;2121142 said:


> I'm in! I have no cafing idea how to play!


Pick 5 drivers but don't spend more than $100. The cheap guys are the ones that make or break you. It's tough to guess right.

EDIT: Forgot to mention that I'm in too. So now you guys are all officially vying for 2nd place.


----------



## qualitycut

Why is there 2 lwnmmrmans?


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;2121175 said:


> You in? Is your name Mike.


Yep I am Dusty


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2121177 said:


> Why is there 2 lwnmmrmans?


Serious??? I have no idea how to even log back in again.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

#6...... Probably should have stopped at 4.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2121181 said:


> Serious??? I have no idea how to even log back in again.


lwnmmrmansucks would be the second.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2121182 said:


> #6...... Probably should have stopped at 4.


Kinda proud of you. You must have ate a big dinner to get past 3


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sheesh.....really????


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;2121157 said:


> Crap he drives a Chevy


Hedging your bets. It's probably a good move.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2121162 said:


> Nevermind i didnt read the whole message.


Are we all mailing CB $10 to make this interesting? If he steals the money I will volunteer to key his truck.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2121195 said:


> Are we all mailing CB $10 to make this interesting? If he steals the money I will volunteer to key his truck.


I suggested a little buy in makes it a lite more interesting


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2121195 said:


> Are we all mailing CB $10 to make this interesting? If he steals the money I will volunteer to key his truck.


$10??????? And does CB have to go in twice to cover the wife?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2121189 said:


> Sheesh.....really????


Puke already?


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2121197 said:


> $10??????? And does CB have to go in twice to cover the wife?


$100 better?


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;2121195 said:


> Are we all mailing CB $10 to make this interesting? If he steals the money I will volunteer to key his truck.


I'm down with this. $10-20...just enough to keep things interesting.


----------



## Green Grass

Breaking: Jeb Bush suspends presidential campaign.


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;2121200 said:


> $100 better?


We all don't have Quality money!  payup


----------



## Polarismalibu

Quality. If your single next year you should be at pout.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2121205 said:


> Quality. If your single next year you should be at pout.


I bet.......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;2121203 said:


> Breaking: Jeb Bush suspends presidential campaign.


Seriously? .......................


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;2121210 said:


> Seriously? .......................


Republican Jeb Bush ended his campaign for the presidency Saturday after a disappointing finish in South Carolina, acknowledging his failure to harness the hopes of Republican voters angry at the political establishment.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2121200 said:


> $100 better?


Whoa whoa whoa... We don't have to move decimals.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Pizza is here!!! Woohoo!!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;2121211 said:


> Republican Jeb Bush ended his campaign for the presidency Saturday after a disappointing finish in South Carolina, acknowledging his failure to harness the hopes of Republican voters angry at the political establishment.


Wow.................


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2121213 said:


> Pizza is here!!! Woohoo!!!!


Lets go to the bar sometime.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2121177 said:


> Why is there 2 lwnmmrmans?


Nice team name... hahaha


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2121218 said:


> Lets go to the bar sometime.


Things are getting a little close in here


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2121197 said:



> $10??????? And does CB have to go in twice to cover the wife?


Of course I have to cover my wife... I'm down for $10, I'll talk to the other participants


----------



## RussC

cbservicesllc;2121224 said:


> Of course I have to cover my wife... I'm down for $10, I'll talk to the other participants


$10 works for me


----------



## Camden

Edina lost tonight!


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2121221 said:


> Things are getting a little close in here


Figure i will buy him a couple beers, he gets drunk. I start putting all my drinks and food on his tab and i get free drinks.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2121224 said:


> Of course I have to cover my wife... I'm down for $10, I'll talk to the other participants


Can i use my ebt card?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wait. We have lurkers in on this???


Oh, #8......... Just got done watching the interview. It gets harder to type.


----------



## cbservicesllc

RussC;2121225 said:


> $10 works for me


Ha! Wondered if you still browsed here


----------



## RussC

LwnmwrMan22;2121232 said:


> Wait. We have lurkers in on this???
> 
> Oh, #8......... Just got done watching the interview. It gets harder to type.


Distinguished CB Service alumni and charter member is more accurate :laughing:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2121229 said:


> Can i use my ebt card?


Speaking of that, I ordered some new work shirts at thr local print shop. They don't sell any food. Just clothing, a few sporting goods some odds and ends. They have a ebt button on the credit card machine and accept it as a form of payment


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2121232 said:


> Wait. We have lurkers in on this???
> 
> Oh, #8......... Just got done watching the interview. It gets harder to type.


I thought The Interview was hilarious.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2121232 said:


> Wait. We have lurkers in on this???
> 
> Oh, #8......... Just got done watching the interview. It gets harder to type.


Man i remember when i was 15.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2121232 said:


> Wait. We have lurkers in on this???
> 
> Oh, #8......... Just got done watching the interview. It gets harder to type.


No no no, we're good friends... Just happens to monitor this as well


----------



## cbservicesllc

RussC;2121235 said:


> Distinguished CB Service alumni and charter member is more accurate :laughing:


This! Hahahaha


----------



## skorum03

Here you go, quality.


----------



## Drakeslayer

This snow plow mafia has to be some of the dumbest cafe I have ever seen. Unless Quality gets a good thread going soon I'm going to hide it forever.


----------



## SSS Inc.

So the only thing worth reading in the last three pages was Edina Lost!!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

I bet this game will be really good.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2121250 said:


> So the only thing worth reading in the last three pages was Edina Lost!!!!!!!


I think you meant the last 1,000 pages.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2121249 said:


> This snow plow mafia has to be some of the dumbest cafe I have ever seen. Unless Quality gets a good thread going soon I'm going to hide it forever.


My one lastnight got deleted. Everyone got butt hurt when i asked so who on this hack page is actually a registered business. I cant believe how pissed people got.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2121256 said:


> My one lastnight got deleted. Everyone got butt hurt when i asked so who on this hack page is actually a registered business. I cant believe how pissed people got.


What is this place you speak of?


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;2121247 said:


> Here you go, quality.


Well closer. Need to lose the pop lol


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;2121255 said:


> I think you meant the last 1,000 pages.


Well there was some good stuff in there. This nascar crap is almost as bad as when you guys talk about lawnmowers or leaf boxes.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2121259 said:


> Well there was some good stuff in there. This nascar crap is almost as bad as when you guys talk about lawnmowers or leaf boxes.


Lol... you know you love leaf boxes.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2121249 said:


> This snow plow mafia has to be some of the dumbest cafe I have ever seen. Unless Quality gets a good thread going soon I'm going to hide it forever.


Yes... it's terrible


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;2121250 said:


> So the only thing worth reading in the last three pages was Edina Lost!!!!!!!


You're welcome.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2121256 said:


> My one lastnight got deleted. Everyone got butt hurt when i asked so who on this hack page is actually a registered business. I cant believe how pissed people got.


I got one going now. Let's see what it turns into.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Glad the MG girls could take it to OT... The goaltender (Blesi) is on one of the FD guys' daughters... 43 saves against Hill Murray with the shutout last night


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2121260 said:


> Lol... you know you love leaf boxes.


I'm going to throw one on my truck just because they look cool.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

You don't like the thread with the old jeep and no heat? And that he can't figure out a way to heat?

Or the guy who has a side of his plow smashed in with 2 different sized cutting edges? He doesn't want to buy another plow, he just wants to replace every piece of his plow. How hard is that to understand? Heavy sarcasm 


How about the 550 frame that's all burnt up?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Put some Fireball into can #9, took 3 sips and said no. 

Gonna cut myself off, finish watching White Chicks and go to sleep.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2121266 said:


> Glad the MG girls could take it to OT... The goaltender (Blesi) is on one of the FD guys' daughters... 43 saves against Hill Murray with the shutout last night


Screw maple grove! They just beat us 5-1 tonight At Osseo Arena. Yes I was in your hood tonight.


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;2121265 said:


> I got one going now. Let's see what it turns into.


I responded.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Jeez that guy with the insurance question. Who needs that anyway? Just more crap to pay.


----------



## IDST

Just checked the bank account and noticed a 5k check deposit bounced. Not very happy right now


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2121265 said:


> I got one going now. Let's see what it turns into.


I love the guys that go on there and post toy trucks and act serious... hilarious


----------



## IDST

Hopefully the bank tried again and it goes through. I'm pretty sure it's a mistake on hiss end. Never happened before. I've done a lot of business with him


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2121265 said:


> I got one going now. Let's see what it turns into.


I want to un follow the page so many times but its just so much dumb cafe its kind of amusing to see how dumb people are.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2121270 said:


> Screw maple grove! They just beat us 5-1 tonight At Osseo Arena. Yes I was in your hood tonight.


Shoulda stopped for a beer! 1/4 mile from my house! Thumbs Up


----------



## IDST

cbservicesllc;2121274 said:


> I love the guys that go on there and post toy trucks and act serious... hilarious


Where is this? Facebook?


----------



## SSS Inc.

IDST;2121278 said:


> Where is this? Facebook?


Yeah why won't they tell us!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2121277 said:


> Shoulda stopped for a beer! 1/4 mile from my house! Thumbs Up


I already know where you live. 

Just kidding. Next time I'll take you up on that.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2121279 said:


> Yeah why won't they tell us!!!!!!


Plow mafia on facebook. 10x worse then lawnsite


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2121281 said:


> Plow mafia on facebook. 10x worse then lawnsite


Now I have to wait to be accepted!!!!! Don't they know who I am?


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2121283 said:


> Now I have to wait to be accepted!!!!! Don't they know who I am?


Son of a......hell yeah!


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2121283 said:


> Now I have to wait to be accepted!!!!! Don't they know who I am?


Exactly we should be instantly accepted!


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2121279 said:


> Yeah why won't they tell us!!!!!!


I can add you if you want???


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;2121286 said:


> I can add you if you want???


Thanks....I've been accepted but now I am done. It's like all of the worst posts from plowsite rolled into one LONG thread. :crying:


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2121280 said:


> I already know where you live.
> 
> Just kidding. Next time I'll take you up on that.


Absolutely! Fridge is full!


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2121290 said:


> Thanks....I've been accepted but now I am done. It's like all of the worst posts from plowsite rolled into one LONG thread. :crying:


Stick around. Some of it is too good to believe!!! :laughing:
The rest of it is too bad to read. :waving:


----------



## Doughboy12

I can tell by the silence in here Lwnmwrman passed out.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Yep gonna be a bad night. Furnace decided to stop working in the ice castle. Apparently I bought a turd


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2121303 said:


> I can tell by the silence in here Lwnmwrman passed out.


White Chicks movie got to be a bit boring and I dozed off. Now I'm wide awake again.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2121306 said:


> White Chicks movie got to be a bit boring and I dozed off. Now I'm wide awake again.


#YepPassedOut
#SecondWind
#FinishThat12Pack
#JustForSSS


----------



## unit28

I'm buying a boat if anyone wants a free 16' trailer......

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/boa/5368780971.html


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;2121305 said:


> Yep gonna be a bad night. Furnace decided to stop working in the ice castle. Apparently I bought a turd


Is the propane tank empty?


----------



## qualitycut

At least they should have coors at the game today sinve is sponsored by them. Vikings game i went to had mgd and some other cafe


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2121375 said:


> At least they should have coors at the game today sinve is sponsored by them. Vikings game i went to had mgd and some other cafe


#NordeastLivesMatter


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2121377 said:


> #NordeastLivesMatter


#Kettleonelivesmattertoo


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We're happy for you.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2121390 said:


> We're happy for you.


Says who?

Your smart cafe message is to short


----------



## Doughboy12

Green Grass;2121394 said:


> Says who?
> 
> Your smart cafe message is to short


Teasing Q about going to the game I assume.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;2121348 said:


> Is the propane tank empty?


No it's actually the furnace. I never got cold with my sleeping bag


----------



## Camden

Man, that's some sad news coming out of Kalamazoo. That sort of thing could happen anywhere. The moral fiber of our country is in disrepair. So many people have stopped valuing human life, I wonder what it's going to take for it to change.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2121397 said:


> Man, that's some sad news coming out of Kalamazoo. That sort of thing could happen anywhere. The moral fiber of our country is in disrepair. So many people have stopped valuing human life, I wonder what it's going to take for it to change.


Banning all guns!!


----------



## qualitycut

So there was a special needs guy at the gas station trying to buy 2 cans of pop i walk in and there is 7 people in line and thinking geez the cashier os slow. Then i see the guy is paying in change and doesnt have enough for 1 can everyone just sits there. I say screw it jump to the front buy my crap amd his 1.50 worth of pop amd out the door. You think 1 of them would have done that instead of waiting in lone for 10 min.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2121420 said:


> So there was a special needs guy at the gas station trying to buy 2 cans of pop i walk in and there is 7 people in line and thinking geez the cashier os slow. Then i see the guy is paying in change and doesnt have enough for 1 can everyone just sits there. I say screw it jump to the front buy my crap amd his 1.50 worth of pop amd out the door. You think 1 of them would have done that instead of waiting in lone for 10 min.


I'm sure they wee just content standing there *****ing about this guy being out in public. Or just reading plow site waiting patiently. :laughing:

#PayItForward
#NiceGesture


----------



## Doughboy12

Could it be the other 7 came off the same bus???


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2121420 said:


> So there was a special needs guy at the gas station trying to buy 2 cans of pop i walk in and there is 7 people in line and thinking geez the cashier os slow. Then i see the guy is paying in change and doesnt have enough for 1 can everyone just sits there. I say screw it jump to the front buy my crap amd his 1.50 worth of pop amd out the door. You think 1 of them would have done that instead of waiting in lone for 10 min.


I never understand that or when kids are a little short.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2121431 said:


> I never understand that or when kids are a little short.


Yea and then the cashier asked if i wanted the changed. Ummm no im good it was like 1.30 in nickles and pennies. Damn west siders


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2121434 said:


> Yea and then the cashier asked if i wanted the changed. Ummm no im good it was like 1.30 in nickles and pennies. Damn west siders


Out in Plymouth again............


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2121437 said:


> Out in Plymouth again............


Yup  .....


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2121434 said:


> Yea and then the cashier asked if i wanted the changed. Ummm no im good it was like 1.30 in nickles and pennies. Damn west siders


How do you think CB feels when he gets paid up that way


----------



## ryde307

Tried to join the snow plow mafia page. Waiting for a respoonse.
Got asked last minute to goto the Wild Game today, I will have to look for quality and see what kind of talent he brings on his date.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Word on the street is he's sitting in the upper deck.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2121463 said:


> Word on the street is he's sitting in the upper deck.


Word on the street...???
He posted a picture of the tickets.....on FB.


----------



## Doughboy12

ryde307;2121459 said:


> Tried to join the snow plow mafia page. Waiting for a respoonse.


SSS dropped out already. 
#MemberForLessThanAnHour :laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2121464 said:


> Word on the street...???
> He posted a picture of the tickets.....on FB.


I'm also guessing not everyone here has access to those pictures.


----------



## Greenery

Doughboy12;2121465 said:


> SSS dropped out already.
> #MemberForLessThanAnHour :laughing:


The messages were visible to public a few week ago and that was enough for me.

I'd rather waste my time looking at cat pictures


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;2121472 said:


> I'm also guessing not everyone here has access to those pictures.


I finally setup a face space account recently. I feel like I'm missing out on a bunch of friends I didnt know i had.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2121463 said:


> Word on the street is he's sitting in the upper deck.


Yea supposed to be best seats. Center icr higher up


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;2121464 said:


> Word on the street...???
> He posted a picture of the tickets.....on FB.


Speaking of FB, I sent Lawnmowerdude a friend request and he hasn't accepted it yet. I see how it is now 

FYI - I have snow falling at the moment. Enough to worry about if it keeps up for any length of time.


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;2121480 said:


> Speaking of FB, I sent Lawnmowerdude a friend request and he hasn't accepted it yet. I see how it is now
> 
> FYI - I have snow falling at the moment. Enough to worry about if it keeps up for any length of time.


We should start a club for that.

Sioux Falls got a inch this morning


----------



## Drakeslayer

New in box: CCM 4052 skates. Size 9.5 US. $150 if any of you guys want them.


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;2121480 said:


> Speaking of FB, I sent Lawnmowerdude a friend request and he hasn't accepted it yet. I see how it is now
> 
> FYI - I have snow falling at the moment. Enough to worry about if it keeps up for any length of time.


Ya well I see how it is. Send him a friend request and not me


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2121480 said:


> Speaking of FB, I sent Lawnmowerdude a friend request and he hasn't accepted it yet. I see how it is now
> 
> FYI - I have snow falling at the moment. Enough to worry about if it keeps up for any length of time.


Anticipation is a spice of life.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2121397 said:


> Man, that's some sad news coming out of Kalamazoo. That sort of thing could happen anywhere. The moral fiber of our country is in disrepair. So many people have stopped valuing human life, I wonder what it's going to take for it to change.


People suck... Need people that will stand up and fight back... Gun ownership and judicious marksmanship should be encouraged...


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2121420 said:


> So there was a special needs guy at the gas station trying to buy 2 cans of pop i walk in and there is 7 people in line and thinking geez the cashier os slow. Then i see the guy is paying in change and doesnt have enough for 1 can everyone just sits there. I say screw it jump to the front buy my crap amd his 1.50 worth of pop amd out the door. You think 1 of them would have done that instead of waiting in lone for 10 min.


People suck... Looks like only 1 in 10 people will step up to help a guy out... Very few people like that left in this country


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2121448 said:


> How do you think CB feels when he gets paid up that way


Right?!?!?!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## Camden

Green Grass;2121481 said:


> We should start a club for that.
> 
> Sioux Falls got a inch this morning


He snubbed you too?



Ranger620;2121488 said:


> Ya well I see how it is. Send him a friend request and not me


Consider it done!



LwnmwrMan22;2121490 said:


> Anticipation is a spice of life.


Uh huh....



cbservicesllc;2121491 said:


> People suck... Need people that will stand up and fight back... Gun ownership and judicious marksmanship should be encouraged...


Agreed.


----------



## Ranger620

Camden;2121500 said:


> He snubbed you too?
> 
> Consider it done!
> 
> Uh huh....
> 
> Agreed.


And I thought I was little more hidden. Home town must have gave it away lol


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2121499 said:


>


Looks old... and with temps at 38 I'm not too optimistic we'll see much of anything


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2121513 said:


> Looks old... and with temps at 38 I'm not too optimistic we'll see much of anything


Maybe some yoga pants! Yea baby!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I forgot who I chose as drivers.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2121516 said:


> I forgot who I chose as drivers.


Earnhardt, Kurt busch, vickers, bowyer, labonte

You can look at the live results, turn your phone sideways, and click on each person and see their drivers


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2121514 said:


> Maybe some yoga pants! Yea baby!


Yeah baby! I'm all for it!


----------



## Green Grass

Light snow flurries


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Crap, Vickers crashed.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2121529 said:


> Crap, Vickers crashed.


He actually looks alright... just got spooked... Edwards took some good damage


----------



## albhb3

well officially close on a lot in Hammond wisco this week....Figure 2 years and I'm outta this state


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2121532 said:


> He actually looks alright... just got spooked... Edwards took some good damage


Almost took out Junior too. Woulda ended my run.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2121529 said:


> Crap, Vickers crashed.


I have him too. He's doing better than a couple of my other guys...Waltrip and Bowyer. It's still very early.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2121537 said:


> Almost took out Junior too. Woulda ended my run.


Same here...


----------



## unit28

Soil @the6" mark almost 32*......attm


----------



## ryde307

I have yet to see an ugly girl here. I'm guessing quality found her though.


----------



## qualitycut

Waited in line for ever and then was told we had to go check her damn purse across the street


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2121544 said:


> I have yet to see an ugly girl here. I'm guessing quality found her though.


Lets meet up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2121544 said:


> I have yet to see an ugly girl here. I'm guessing quality found her though.


Wow..........


----------



## Green Grass

I am loosing to Lwnmwrman22


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2121549 said:


> I am loosing to Lwnmwrman22


Lot of race left


----------



## Green Grass

LL 17.5 PD -37 FP 109 B 0 TOTAL 92.5

alright so LL is laps led but what is the rest of it?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Holy snow globe


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2121552 said:


> LL 17.5 PD -37 FP 109 B 0 TOTAL 92.5
> 
> alright so LL is laps led but what is the rest of it?


Place differential - where they finish compared to where they start

finish position - 43 pts for first, 40 for 2nd and so on

bonus points - winner and manufacturer pick


----------



## andersman02

Drakeslayer;2121485 said:


> New in box: CCM 4052 skates. Size 9.5 US. $150 if any of you guys want them.


Cafe was all excited seeing the size 9.5 then realized that was the actual size not skate size.... Need a part of 11s (9.5 skate)


----------



## Camden

ryde307;2121544 said:


> I have yet to see an ugly girl here. I'm guessing quality found her though.


LOL! Top 10 post.


----------



## Camden

Green Grass;2121549 said:


> I am loosing to Lwnmwrman22


Is there real time scoring? Please link, I'm mobile.


----------



## qualitycut

Hows lwnmmrmansucks doing?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2121565 said:


> Is there real time scoring? Please link, I'm mobile.


You were 1/2 point ahead of me. 
)


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;2121565 said:


> Is there real time scoring? Please link, I'm mobile.


http://fantasygames.nascar.com/live/leagues/53992/results


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2121566 said:


> Hows lwnmmrmansucks doing?


currently 3rd


----------



## Doughboy12

albhb3;2121535 said:


> well officially close on a lot in Hammond wisco this week....Figure 2 years and I'm outta this state


Don't forget to delete your like to this thread when you go. 
Matter of fact might as well get a head start on that and do it now. 
:laughing: :waving:


----------



## Doughboy12

Well I see you are all watching people go around in circles so I will do it. 

Goal.....................

GOAL...................

2-0 Wild.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Well that sucks!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Well... that sucks

Edit: what the guy above me said...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2121565 said:


> Is there real time scoring? Please link, I'm mobile.


Yeah it should refresh


----------



## Green Grass

Detroit news headlines

SAD AND DEADLY WEEKEND: SIX KILLED IN PARKING LOT SHOOTING IN KALAMAZOO| 
BODY FOUND BURNED IN DEROIT HOUSE POSSIBLY CHILD FROM AMBER ALERT


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2121582 said:


> Well... that sucks
> 
> Edit: what the guy above me said...


Nope helped me


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Junior crash?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2121591 said:


> Junior crash?


Yes... OUT


----------



## unit28

URGENT - 

WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE NORTHERN COOK/NORTHERN LAKE-CENTRAL ST. LOUIS- SOUTHERN LAKE/NORTH SHORE-SOUTHERN COOK/NORTH SHORE- CARLTON/SOUTH ST. LOUIS- INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...ISABELLA...HIBBING...TWO HARBORS... SILVER BAY...GRAND MARAIS...DULUTH 248 PM CST SUN FEB 21 2016 ...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY WILL EXPIRE AT 3 PM CST THIS AFTERNOON... THERE WILL BE LINGERING LIGHT SNOW ACROSS THE MINNESOTA ARROWHEAD THROUGH THIS EVENING...




Wait for it.........







AMOUNTING TO ABOUT AN ADDITIONAL HALF INCH OF SNOW OR LESS.


----------



## Doughboy12

Man if I knew Cheap Trick was playing between periods I would have bought tickets. :crying:











:laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

Well that was a little ruff around the edges.


----------



## Doughboy12

At least the lead guitarist wasn't hawking big luggies on the crowd this time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well, at least Vickers will save me.... A little....


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2121602 said:


> Well, at least Vickers will save me.... A little....


MATT KENSETH will be my savior I hope.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2121571 said:


> currently 3rd


Thanks forgot my login crap


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal.............


----------



## Green Grass

well crap!


----------



## Doughboy12

You guys got to stop doing that after I post "GOAL."
I'm starting to wonder if you are cheating for the Hawks....


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal.................


----------



## Doughboy12

4 to ef'n zippooooo........


----------



## SnoFarmer

unit28;2121594 said:


> URGENT -
> 
> WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE NORTHERN COOK/NORTHERN LAKE-CENTRAL ST. LOUIS- SOUTHERN LAKE/NORTH SHORE-SOUTHERN COOK/NORTH SHORE- CARLTON/SOUTH ST. LOUIS- INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...ISABELLA...HIBBING...TWO HARBORS... SILVER BAY...GRAND MARAIS...DULUTH 248 PM CST SUN FEB 21 2016 ...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY WILL EXPIRE AT 3 PM CST THIS AFTERNOON... THERE WILL BE LINGERING LIGHT SNOW ACROSS THE MINNESOTA ARROWHEAD THROUGH THIS EVENING...
> 
> Wait for it.........
> 
> AMOUNTING TO ABOUT AN ADDITIONAL HALF INCH OF SNOW OR LESS.


We had flurries all morning, then aboot 20minutes ago it started to snow,


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

unit28;2121594 said:


> URGENT -
> 
> WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE NORTHERN COOK/NORTHERN LAKE-CENTRAL ST. LOUIS- SOUTHERN LAKE/NORTH SHORE-SOUTHERN COOK/NORTH SHORE- CARLTON/SOUTH ST. LOUIS- INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...ISABELLA...HIBBING...TWO HARBORS... SILVER BAY...GRAND MARAIS...DULUTH 248 PM CST SUN FEB 21 2016 ...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY WILL EXPIRE AT 3 PM CST THIS AFTERNOON... THERE WILL BE LINGERING LIGHT SNOW ACROSS THE MINNESOTA ARROWHEAD THROUGH THIS EVENING...
> 
> Wait for it.........
> 
> AMOUNTING TO ABOUT AN ADDITIONAL HALF INCH OF SNOW OR LESS.


Slow weather news, amazing. How is that in anyway an urgent weather message?


----------



## Doughboy12

I sure hope Quality isn't doing the wave with the rest of these BOZO's


----------



## Doughboy12

OMG. Zucker just got creamed. 
Crumpled as soon as he was hit.
May have been out cold instantly.


----------



## Doughboy12

Hit to the head. Otherwise a clean hit.going off with aid to a stretcher.


----------



## Green Grass

Doughboy12;2121633 said:


> Hit to the head. Otherwise a clean hit.going off with aid to a stretcher.


I see no reason for the game misconduct


----------



## Doughboy12

5 minute major. 
Game misconduct


----------



## Doughboy12

Green Grass;2121635 said:


> I see no reason for the game misconduct


Yeh, I don't either.........
And captain Koivu evens it up for 2 minutes. 
Nice leadership we have there. 
WTF is up with this ****** bag idiot.


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal............1 second too late.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Might need to change my approach next race.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2121647 said:


> Might need to change my approach next race.


How on EARTH does CB have so many points??


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal..................!
5-0


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;2121649 said:


> How on EARTH does CB have so many points??


Let's not do the $10 thing. I'm fine with just playing for fun


----------



## Doughboy12

First time in franchise history the Wild have scored 5 or more goals in 4 straight games. (In regulation)


----------



## qualitycut

She didn't think wild were going to wake more then 3 goals i win the bet


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2121651 said:


> Let's not do the $10 thing. I'm fine with just playing for fun


:laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

Hummer in the stadium???????????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2121653 said:


> She didn't think wild were going to wake more then 3 goals i win the bet


....................


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2121649 said:


> How on EARTH does CB have so many points??


Because he created the league? Funny how that works.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;2121655 said:


> Hummer in the stadium???????????


That would be a victory for all of mankind.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2121658 said:


> Because he created the league? Funny how that works.


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Doughboy12

Nino could easily have a hat trick. 
Man he is getting "Quality" chances.....:laughing:


----------



## Camden

Green Grass;2121649 said:


> How on EARTH does CB have so many points??


Uh...yeah

There's a definite learning curve that's for sure.


----------



## Doughboy12

Is the race over????


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;2121665 said:


> Is the race over????


It's never over! I'm already doing some homework for next week in Hotlanta!


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal..................


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;2121669 said:


> Goal..................


It never went in the net though?


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2121673 said:


> It never went in the net though?


You don't see that everyday........


----------



## Doughboy12

That was by far the best I have seen them play in a LONG time. 
Stand up and Haula!!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2121647 said:


> Might need to change my approach next race.


That doesn't look right...


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;2121683 said:


>


Oh, the humanity! Turn on compaction.


----------



## qualitycut

Candy bar services is a child molester name


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2121663 said:


> Uh...yeah
> 
> There's a definite learning curve that's for sure.


Wait, what? Learning curve? I have enough thinking to do helping the 5th grader with his math.


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;2118356 said:


> Sure is slow 8n here for being close to 10k pages


What day is it?

I just woke up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2121689 said:


> Candy bar services is a child molester name


Shouldn't YOU be worried about trying to be molested instead of being on a snowplowing website?


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2121689 said:


> Candy bar services is a child molester name


Speaking of molesting....what did you win for your bet???

#LivingVicariouslyThroughQuality


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2121685 said:


> That doesn't look right...


Mine looks different now.


----------



## cbservicesllc

cbservicesllc;2121685 said:


> That doesn't look right...


On 2nd look... it appears the points from last season didn't reset... I bet they'll fix it within a couple days


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2121689 said:


> Candy bar services is a child molester name


Did you not know that is what CB stands for??


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2121692 said:


> Shouldn't YOU be worried about trying to be molested instead of being on a snowplowing website?


Um im staying there tonight, here naughty sideos coming out. Wow.


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;2121697 said:


> On 2nd look... it appears the points from last season didn't reset... I bet they'll fix it within a couple days


Jokingly I was going to say you forgot to tell them that this was the second year of a two year "season." :laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Really????????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2121702 said:


> Um im staying there tonight, here naughty sideos coming out. Wow.


Apparently..... you're so excited you can't type straight??


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;2121686 said:


> Oh, the humanity! Turn on compaction.


No cafe... Compaction is DEFINITELY a factor around freezing


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2121689 said:


> Candy bar services is a child molester name


Geez......


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2121702 said:


> Um im staying there tonight, here naughty sideos coming out. Wow.


Good for you Quality... Since you're in Plymouth, come up to Osseo in the morning and I'll buy breakfast, you can tell me all about it... Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2121713 said:


> Good for you Quality... Since you're in Plymouth, come up to Osseo in the morning and I'll buy breakfast, you can tell me all about it... Thumbs Up


I will she has work in the morning. I will meet you. Not going to tell you about


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2121716 said:


> I will she has work in the morning. I will meet you. Not going to tell you about


It probably already happened. Whoops!


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2121719 said:


> It probably already happened. Whoops!


He done!! :laughing:


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2121716 said:


> I will she has work in the morning. I will meet you. Not going to tell you about


10-4... haha, a married guy could only hope to hear about it, don't judge me...


----------



## Bill1090

Well you guys were busy!


----------



## Doughboy12

MN Wild have scored 21 goals in the last 4 games.

The last time a MIN NHL team did that...

Nov. 27-Dec. 1, 1992 (North Stars had 21)


----------



## jimslawnsnow

sounds like a mess


Tuesday

A chance of snow before 11am, then a chance of rain and snow between 11am and 1pm, then a chance of rain after 1pm. Cloudy, with a high near 37. South wind 5 to 10 mph becoming west in the afternoon. Chance of precipitation is 50%. New snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2121719 said:


> It probably already happened. Whoops!


Pre mature. ....


----------



## qualitycut

Cb she lives off 494 and 55 by the jakes so let me know.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2121747 said:


> MN Wild have scored 21 goals in the last 4 games.
> 
> The last time a MIN NHL team did that...
> 
> Nov. 27-Dec. 1, 1992 (North Stars had 21)


They're like a totally different team...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2121767 said:


> Pre mature. ....


We all have that problem from time to time. Especially once we're married. Like a teenager all over again.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2121778 said:


> We all have that problem from time to time. Especially once we're married. Like a teenager all over again.


That's what happens when the frequency drops to near zero


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2121773 said:


> Cb she lives off 494 and 55 by the jakes so let me know.


I was just there.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2121773 said:


> Cb she lives off 494 and 55 by the jakes so let me know.


Your dating my Aunt. That's just weird


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;2121781 said:


> I was just there.


At his girlfriends house?


----------



## Bill1090

cbservicesllc;2121779 said:


> That's what happens when the frequency drops to near zero


Speak for yourself.


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;2121784 said:


> At his girlfriends house?


Well that could get awkward!


----------



## Green Grass

Bill1090;2121789 said:


> Speak for yourself.


Get a couple kids and it will drop


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;2121784 said:


> At his girlfriends house?


LOL - Good one!


----------



## djagusch

Green Grass;2121791 said:


> Get a couple kids and it will drop


I would disagree but seems like I maybe a rare case.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2121787 said:


> And about 67 years old


Right in my age group


----------



## Green Grass

djagusch;2121794 said:


> I would disagree but seems like I maybe a rare case.


It is still there plenty but it did drop after having 2 kids


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2121796 said:


> Right in my age group


Then tell her I say hi.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

djagusch;2121794 said:


> I would disagree but seems like I maybe a rare case.


Nothing on my end has slowed down any. If anything the frequency is more now that we are done having kids.....unless one slips by her IUD


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2121803 said:


> Then tell her I say hi.


I have so much i could say but you seem like a nice guy


----------



## cbservicesllc

Looks like NWS is running about a 5:1 ratio... Looks to be above freezing the whole time...


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2121805 said:


> I have so much i could say but you seem like a nice guy


And your the one talking to us instead of her


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;2121810 said:


> And your the one talking to us instead of her


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2121804 said:


> Nothing on my end has slowed down any. If anything the frequency is more now that we are done having kids.....unless one slips by her IUD


Been with my wife for over 28 years and nothing is ever slow down once, granted we have no children....


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2121810 said:


> And your the one talking to us instead of her


Her mouth is busy


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2121821 said:


> Her mouth is busy


Talking I am sure


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2121822 said:


> Talking I am sure


Exactly.......


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;2121822 said:


> Talking I am sure


He's full of Cafe right now. No way he is posting this much if he's with some d.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2121824 said:


> He's full of Cafe right now. No way he is posting this much if he's with some d.


He is if she is blabbering about herself


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

At least the NAM is back in line.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2121829 said:


> At least the NAM is back in line.


I just want 10+ more days of ice. Somehow my rink has survived and the kids skated this morning. Can't take much more heat though.

We will plow two more times though.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2121806 said:


> Hey I saw the pic on FB...
> 
> d


Told her i own cb services and she was all over it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2121831 said:


> I just want 10+ more days of ice. Somehow my rink has survived and the kids skated this morning. Can't take much more heat though.
> 
> We will plow two more times though.


At least two. The over under should be set at 3.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2121831 said:


> I just want 10+ more days of ice. Somehow my rink has survived and the kids skated this morning. Can't take much more heat though.
> 
> We will plow two more times though.


At least week should be a little easier on it...

I think so too... It's only February...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2121806 said:


> Hey I saw the pic on FB...
> 
> d


Her or me?


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2121832 said:


> Told her i own cb services and she was all over it


Oh yeah! Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2121833 said:


> At least two. The over under should be set at 3.


I'm going to go optimistic and say over...


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2121835 said:


> Her or me?


You both snuggled up at the game....


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2121835 said:


> Her or me?


Were you in the picture?


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;2121841 said:


> Were you in the picture?


Well played.....:waving:


----------



## Polarismalibu

What a weekend. I think I could sleep a week straight now. 17 cases of beer in 3 nights between 5 of us. Recycle can is well full.


----------



## Deershack

Defination of gun control: 3 out of 3 in the ten ring.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So after Sat/Sun of this weekend, plus Monday, AccuWeather has no temps lower than freezing for highs. Everyday is at freezing or above in the long range forecasting, for a high temp, other than those 3 days.


And the more snowpack we lose, the more the highs will trend upwards.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2121853 said:


> So after Sat/Sun of this weekend, plus Monday, AccuWeather has no temps lower than freezing for highs. Everyday is at freezing or above in the long range forecasting, for a high temp, other than those 3 days.
> 
> And the more snowpack we lose, the more the highs will trend upwards.


Dang. Sounds like this was the last trip out on the lake with the house this season then


----------



## CityGuy

Not to bad out this morning.

I think winter is over.


----------



## CityGuy

Anyone else wonder if this ozone, global warming may actually be true?
Aside from a couple winters ago, winters seem to be different then years ago.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2121874 said:


> Anyone else wonder if this ozone, global warming may actually be true?
> Aside from a couple winters ago, winters seem to be different then years ago.


Too many people on the planet


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2121874 said:


> Anyone else wonder if this ozone, global warming may actually be true?
> Aside from a couple winters ago, winters seem to be different then years ago.


World is on a cycle, give it a few more years and we will hit a ice age again.....

Starting work on the new shop today. Hopefully we can get the steel beam straightened out all the insulation in by the end of the day. Going to do steel for the walls, thanks to who recommended it. Going to be around $1600.00 to do the walls and new wiring.....


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2121853 said:


> So after Sat/Sun of this weekend, plus Monday, AccuWeather has no temps lower than freezing for highs. Everyday is at freezing or above in the long range forecasting, for a high temp, other than those 3 days.
> 
> And the more snowpack we lose, the more the highs will trend upwards.


Sounds good to me. We've come this far already, might as well bring on spring!


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2121874 said:


> Anyone else wonder if this ozone, global warming may actually be true?
> Aside from a couple winters ago, winters seem to be different then years ago.


Check the temp from this week one year ago......


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;2121874 said:


> Anyone else wonder if this ozone, global warming may actually be true?
> Aside from a couple winters ago, winters seem to be different then years ago.


I believe that the earth is cycling. Think about this..... Dinosaurs had warm weather, then the ice age came and knocked them out. Maybe we are just headed into another warm cycle. (like really warm like the rainforest but here in rather Midwest.)


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2121874 said:


> Anyone else wonder if this ozone, global warming may actually be true?
> Aside from a couple winters ago, winters seem to be different then years ago.


Nah... planet is changing, but that's just evolution... Like Tommy B says, we (humankind) feel so important that we actually think we could screw up a planet...


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea;2121890 said:


> World is on a cycle, give it a few more years and we will hit a ice age again.....
> 
> Starting work on the new shop today. Hopefully we can get the steel beam straightened out all the insulation in by the end of the day. Going to do steel for the walls, thanks to who recommended it. Going to be around $1600.00 to do the walls and new wiring.....


Straighten the steel beam?


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;2121890 said:


> World is on a cycle, give it a few more years and we will hit a ice age again.....
> 
> Starting work on the new shop today. Hopefully we can get the steel beam straightened out all the insulation in by the end of the day. Going to do steel for the walls, thanks to who recommended it. Going to be around $1600.00 to do the walls and new wiring.....


And here I thought I was the only one with that theory!

That doesn't sound bad.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2121911 said:


> Sounds good to me. We've come this far already, might as well bring on spring!


At least we'd make some money, lose some weight and not be in risk of dying of boardom


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2121920 said:


> And here I thought I was the only one with that theory!
> 
> That doesn't sound bad.


I've been hearing that for 10 years now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Spring is here. Road restrictions starting in southern MN.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2121949 said:


> Spring is here. Road restrictions starting in southern MN.


They are terrible down here now from heaving.


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2121944 said:


> At least we'd make some money, lose some weight and not be in risk of dying of boardom


Yep. Even of it stays in the mid 40s I'd be happy. At least you can do something outside now that the snow is gone.


----------



## Doughboy12

On this day in 1980, Team USA beat the Soviet Union in the 'Miracle on Ice' Olympic hockey game in Lake Placid.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2121957 said:


> On this day in 1980, Team USA beat the Soviet Union in the 'Miracle on Ice' Olympic hockey game in Lake Placid.


I was still cooking in the oven


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2121949 said:


> Spring is here. Road restrictions starting in southern MN.


Is it too late to revise my prediction to UNDER...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

How soon does one head out to finish cutbacks that didn't get done last year?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2121968 said:


> How soon does one head out to finish cutbacks that didn't get done last year?


2 weeks..........


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2121968 said:


> How soon does one head out to finish cutbacks that didn't get done last year?


Ummmm stop.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2121833 said:


> At least two. The over under should be set at 3.


Being a betting person a smart one would hedge their bet and bet the under because if it's over I'm making money with the snow. Being that I am not the smart better I am going with the over. Go broke or go home. I will say we get 3.5 plows still this season. 3 over 1" and 1 that is borderline that we plow half our stuff anyways.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2121972 said:


> Ummmm stop.


Well? I have about a week's worth of stuff to cut back, along with a couple trees to cut up and haul out.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;2121968 said:


> How soon does one head out to finish cutbacks that didn't get done last year?


2nd half of march.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Tru brown and spring touch and Scott's vehicles are out and about. WTH?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2121990 said:


> Tru brown and spring touch and Scott's vehicles are out and about. WTH?


Sales calls. Getting anxious with apps. If you do 7 app/year, you gotta get started pretty quick.


----------



## mnlefty

jimslawnsnow;2121990 said:


> Tru brown and spring touch and Scott's vehicles are out and about. WTH?


Actually applying, or just running around doing estimates and whatnot?


----------



## ryde307

jimslawnsnow;2121990 said:


> Tru brown and spring touch and Scott's vehicles are out and about. WTH?


Spring sales push.


----------



## ryde307

Anyone need a 9.5HP Kohler horizontal shaft motor? Brand new. Was mounted to a concrete mixer for someone and then realized it needed a different motor. $400.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Sunday... below freezing... Couple inches of snow in the afternoon... Book it


----------



## jimslawnsnow

mnlefty;2121993 said:


> Actually applying, or just running around doing estimates and whatnot?


Just driving around that I can tell. Tru brown always sends crap out 8n January down here. 39.99 app and for aeration


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2122008 said:


> Sunday... below freezing... Couple inches of snow in the afternoon... Book it


Certainly looks like it. The "storm" on the GFS that I posted about a week ago.

Kinda bummed. Drove around a little today, and I could get 90% of the cutbacks done.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2122010 said:


> Certainly looks like it. The "storm" on the GFS that I posted about a week ago.
> 
> Kinda bummed. Drove around a little today, and I could get 90% of the cutbacks done.


I have a couple that could get spring cleanups done on. Residentials have Alot 9f snow yet on the grass


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2122010 said:


> Certainly looks like it. The "storm" on the GFS that I posted about a week ago.
> 
> Kinda bummed. Drove around a little today, and I could get 90% of the cutbacks done.


You have 6 days till Sunday.


----------



## CityGuy

Waiting at the put for a loader. Stuff is moving must be 15 or so trucks around waiting.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2122019 said:


> You have 6 days till Sunday.


Gotta wait to get my big tractor back to lift the headache rack / tailgate back in place for the dump truck.


----------



## Bill1090

They raised my high for Saturday 10° already. Good stuff!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I'm starving, but I am stuck at my doctor appointment. Had my blood drawn and a tpad vaccine shot. Waiting to see what my blood work says, then might need surgery if blood work is negative


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2122032 said:


> I'm starving, but I am stuck at my doctor appointment. Had my blood drawn and a tpad vaccine shot. Waiting to see what my blood work says, then might need surgery if blood work is negative


Doesn't sound like a good way to start the week.


----------



## Bill1090

Anyone know anything about Traxx goosenecks?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2122036 said:


> Doesn't sound like a good way to start the week.


Finally out. Surgery next Tuesday


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone with a lead on a decent used parts place. Need a front differential for my '01 Ram.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2122058 said:


> Anyone with a lead on a decent used parts place. Need a front differential for my '01 Ram.


There's one in Faribault and another by elko Lakeville that has alot of trucks. The one in Faribault I know has some older dodges


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2122058 said:


> Anyone with a lead on a decent used parts place. Need a front differential for my '01 Ram.


Any Ford dealer will work


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2122032 said:


> I'm starving, but I am stuck at my doctor appointment. Had my blood drawn and a tpad vaccine shot. Waiting to see what my blood work says, then might need surgery if blood work is negative


Wait, what? Surgery?


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2122058 said:


> Anyone with a lead on a decent used parts place. Need a front differential for my '01 Ram.


Did you check car-parts.com?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2122062 said:


> Wait, what? Surgery?


Scoping my throat to see why I have heart burn all the time without meds. And when I'm off meds I can't swallow food or fizzy pop


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2122065 said:


> Scoping my throat to see why I have heart burn all the time without meds. And when I'm off meds I can't swallow food or fizzy pop


That sucks. Hope it Goes well.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2122067 said:


> That sucks. Hope it Goes well.


Nothing near what unit and Mrs unit goes through. I can't imagine going through all that


----------



## CityGuy

Wow is all I can say. I do not agree with what it says but the state issued it and should have no recourse.

The Minnesota Department of Public Safety is apologizing for issuing what it calls an "offensive and distasteful" personalized license plate. The department is in the process of retrieving the license plate that reads "FMUSLMS." http://kstp.mn/8mijn


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2122069 said:


> Nothing near what unit and Mrs unit goes through. I can't imagine going through all that


I can relate to them to an extent. Dad had a heart transplant 10 years ago. Was never quiet the same. Spent last 2 years of his life mostly in the hospital. Suscks seeing anyone having to go through any type of medical issues. Hard on them and the family.


----------



## Ranger620

jimslawnsnow;2122065 said:


> Scoping my throat to see why I have heart burn all the time without meds. And when I'm off meds I can't swallow food or fizzy pop


I have something similar. I haven't been to the doctor though. It seems for me it's an inherited as both my siblings have it. I need to stay on a eating schedule or close. If i stray away from it I have to be careful of what I eat. Steak and bread are the worst. It gets stuck and won't go Down or goes real slow and painful. Happens if I'm really hungry too


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;2122071 said:


> Wow is all I can say. I do not agree with what it says but the state issued it and should have no recourse.
> 
> The Minnesota Department of Public Safety is apologizing for issuing what it calls an "offensive and distasteful" personalized license plate. The department is in the process of retrieving the license plate that reads "FMUSLMS." http://kstp.mn/8mijn


First ammendment. He should be able to have whatever he wants on his plate.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2122065 said:


> Scoping my throat to see why I have heart burn all the time without meds. And when I'm off meds I can't swallow food or fizzy pop


Wow, hope they figure it out... That sucks! Probably not the same thing, but I knew a guy that would have to get "relief cuts" made in his throat/vocal cords every 5-10 years... it would get so bad he couldn't eat without choking


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2122074 said:


> First ammendment. He should be able to have whatever he wants on his plate.


Unless it offends liberals.


----------



## NorthernProServ

jimslawnsnow;2122065 said:


> Scoping my throat to see why I have heart burn all the time without meds. And when I'm off meds I can't swallow food or fizzy pop


Yikes, almost like me. Heart burn almost all the time, I take about 2-4 tums a day and that takes care of it. Also if I eat real fast I always end up coughing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So far $1800 for a new front differential installed, $1400 for mine rebuilt.

$600 for labor to put a used one in, if I can find a used one.

Might just list the truck on Craigslist.


----------



## ryde307

Picked up our new (to us) truck today.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;2122092 said:


> Yikes, almost like me. Heart burn almost all the time, I take about 2-4 tums a day and that takes care of it. Also if I eat real fast I always end up coughing.


Dr said mine could turn into cancer, or possibly a defect or something going on causing it


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2122085 said:


> Unless it offends liberals.


theres enough of them around here  should of just put FUSLIMS


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's that time of year again. You're going to want to refresh quickly and often.

Time for the LwnmwrMan22 fire sale on stuff no longer needed or wanted.

Stuff will be posted here for 2 days, then put on Craigslist.

First up, the aforementioned Lesco Walk-behind spreaders.

These are the 3 hole (yeah baby!!) 80 lb stainless steel walk behind spreaders.

One is about 6 years old. The handle is tweaked, the gearing isn't working for the spinner. It DOES however come with a salt shield for spreading on sidewalks. Currently set for 3' wide sidewalks. This is a fixed width shield.

The second spreader was new last summer. It comes with the OEM Lesco side deflector. This spreader is basically brand new, other than it too needs a wash.

$300 / bo for the pair.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

What else you got lwnmwrman


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;2121919 said:


> Straighten the steel beam?


It was hit at some point in its life but we decided to leave it alone and work around it....


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2121961 said:


> I was still cooking in the oven


I was 9.....


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2122058 said:


> Anyone with a lead on a decent used parts place. Need a front differential for my '01 Ram.


Car-parts.com


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;2122119 said:


> Car-parts.com


Yeah, already looked there. Hard to know what exactly I'm buying.

Probably just end up dumping the truck.


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;2122121 said:


> Yeah, already looked there. Hard to know what exactly I'm buying.
> 
> Probably just end up dumping the truck.


Its only money.... that's what I always say. Until the wife uses it


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2122121 said:


> Yeah, already looked there. Hard to know what exactly I'm buying.
> 
> Probably just end up dumping the truck.


Call zumbrota bearing and gear in zumbrota and see what it cost to just do the gear pack


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;2122125 said:


> Call zumbrota bearing and gear in zumbrota and see what it cost to just do the gear pack


Talked to the local transmission shop that rebuilt the transmission in the truck.

They said it would be about $1000 in parts, then labor.

The differential is completely seized in the truck.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2122113 said:


> What else you got lwnmwrman


I'll post it as I come across it........


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;2122102 said:


> Picked up our new (to us) truck today.


Specs........


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22;2122127 said:


> I'll post it as I come across it........


no no no no no. First you PM them all to me. Then you offer them to the group. Then you offer them on Craigslist


----------



## NorthernProServ

jimslawnsnow;2122104 said:


> Dr said mine could turn into cancer, or possibly a defect or something going on causing it


Yeah, I've been putting off going to see the doc for a while now, think I should really get in there sooner then later


----------



## IDST

ryde307;2122102 said:


> Picked up our new (to us) truck today.


Sweet where did you get it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

https://www.toro.com/en/professional-contractor/commercial-mowers/6000-series-72-31-hp-921cc-74961

I think this will be the next mower I'll buy.


----------



## IDST

How many cfm's. Do I need for an air compressor in my shop?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

dumb idiot shoveler is in jail for driving on suspended licence. told him not to drive, but he just had to buy a $300 s10 truck. good thing its not going to snow for a while. huh?


----------



## Ranger620

IDST;2122151 said:


> How many cfm's. Do I need for an air compressor in my shop?


It's a loaded question. If you don't use it a lot you won't need much. If your going to run air tools a lot like impact gun or sanders ratchets and such you will want to spend some money and get a higher cfm compressor.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;2122173 said:


> It's a loaded question. If you don't use it a lot you won't need much. If your going to run air tools a lot like impact gun or sanders ratchets and such you will want to spend some money and get a higher cfm compressor.


This is spot on. I run sanders and stuff a ton when I paint equipment and trucks. Running an orbital sander on a small compressor stinks.

Most Compressors at the store will have a little chart that is pretty accurate in determining how big to go based on what you do.


----------



## albhb3

as big as the budget allows you really cant have enough


----------



## banonea

IDST;2122151 said:


> How many cfm's. Do I need for an air compressor in my shop?


Dont go less than 150 psi


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;2122073 said:


> I have something similar. I haven't been to the doctor though. It seems for me it's an inherited as both my siblings have it. I need to stay on a eating schedule or close. If i stray away from it I have to be careful of what I eat. Steak and bread are the worst. It gets stuck and won't go Down or goes real slow and painful. Happens if I'm really hungry too


Not to agree with everything you post Ranger but this describes me to a T. For 10 years I struggled to eat a normal meal. Oh I would certainly try but I would choke at least once with every meal and had to try and relax so the food could move down the pipe. I would feel it slowly make its way down and it was very painful almost as if my throat was being stretched. It addition to that I would wake up every morning and cough so hard I sometimes threw up.

So after a decade of this I finally went in and had an upper endoscopy. The conclusion was I had severe acid reflux. I now take Omerprozole twice a day which is a high dose. About 80% better.


----------



## unit28

Sorry to hear that jimbo
Hope things work out


Try to have your enzymes checked
Myself , I use otc papaya enzymes, and ala


----------



## unit28

Be watching that LPS track Wednesday. 
It'll set the stage for Sunday

It could block it and really change things


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2122208 said:


> Be watching that LPS track Wednesday.
> It'll set the stage for Sunday
> 
> It could block it and really change things


Well... that doesn't sound very promising...


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;2122195 said:


> Not to agree with everything you post Ranger but this describes me to a T. For 10 years I struggled to eat a normal meal. Oh I would certainly try but I would choke at least once with every meal and had to try and relax so the food could move down the pipe. I would feel it slowly make its way down and it was very painful almost as if my throat was being stretched. It addition to that I would wake up every morning and cough so hard I sometimes threw up.
> 
> So after a decade of this I finally went in and had an upper endoscopy. The conclusion was I had severe acid reflux. I now take Omerprozole twice a day which is a high dose. About 80% better.


I think the last two posts are completely opposite of arguing with me. I'm at that same point you are. I believe it does have to do with acid reflux. My sister takes a pill everyday now to help it. I should go in. Just had my steak get stuck last week and threw it up. Only had half of it. Thanks for the info. Now just to get myself to the doc


----------



## IDST

banonea;2122192 said:


> Dont go less than 150 psi


Isn't the cfm more important than the psi. The old guy at the shop had a puma 60 gallon 18 or 19 cfm. Three lung model. Brand new 300$. Home depot has it for 679


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2122195 said:


> Not to agree with everything you post Ranger but this describes me to a T. For 10 years I struggled to eat a normal meal. Oh I would certainly try but I would choke at least once with every meal and had to try and relax so the food could move down the pipe. I would feel it slowly make its way down and it was very painful almost as if my throat was being stretched. It addition to that I would wake up every morning and cough so hard I sometimes threw up.
> 
> So after a decade of this I finally went in and had an upper endoscopy. The conclusion was I had severe acid reflux. I now take Omerprozole twice a day which is a high dose. About 80% better.


I'm on Omeprezole too.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;2122213 said:


> I think the last two posts are completely opposite of arguing with me. I'm at that same point you are. I believe it does have to do with acid reflux. My sister takes a pill everyday now to help it. I should go in. Just had my steak get stuck last week and threw it up. Only had half of it. Thanks for the info. Now just to get myself to the doc


My regular doc sent me to a specialist and it was an easy deal. Glad I went. The only time I have really bad problems are when I forget to take the medicine which isn't too often since I have asthma as well and have been taking stuff since I was five so I'm pretty on top of it. The upper endoscopy was simply a camera that checked out everything as it went into my stomach. I got to watch which was cool but I was high as a kite at the time so that helped. Then I crushed a baconator on the way home. (It was new at the time) :laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

My grandpa got cancer from that kind pf thing about 20 years ago before they had medicine to help it.


----------



## banonea

IDST;2122215 said:


> Isn't the cfm more important than the psi. The old guy at the shop had a puma 60 gallon 18 or 19 cfm. Three lung model. Brand new 300$. Home depot has it for 679


Never looked at cfm on a compressor before. I always looked at the psi. I have a 40gal oiless 110v compressor with 2 100lb propane cylinders as additional tanks for extra volum and it works great. I do as you wilt air tools and sanding and painting and never run out of air. The new shop will have a larger oil bath 220v compressor so i dont need the extra tanks


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2122211 said:


> Well... that doesn't sound very promising...


Blocking could mean that it completely stops everything behind it. , stalling it until the first LPS moves.

So keep an ey on that big LPS circle, and when moves out if east Texas tomorrow through wednesday.


----------



## Bill1090

IDST;2122151 said:


> How many cfm's. Do I need for an air compressor in my shop?


Try out reach for 15cfm at 90psi. Usually the 60 gallon compressors will be in that range. That will also give you 150psi+ which is nice to have.

Edit: just saw Banos post which brought up another good point. Don't get oiless. God those are loud.


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;2122232 said:


> Try out reach for 15cfm at 90psi. Usually the 60 gallon compressors will be in that range. That will also give you 150psi+ which is nice to have.
> 
> Edit: just saw Banos post which brought up another good point. Don't get oiless. God those are loud.


I will give you that they are loud


----------



## Ranger620

IDST;2122215 said:


> Isn't the cfm more important than the psi. The old guy at the shop had a puma 60 gallon 18 or 19 cfm. Three lung model. Brand new 300$. Home depot has it for 679


$600 on a compressor will be ok. $1000 gets you a much better compressor. Ingersolrand makes a good one. Like SSS said look at the charts and that will help you out. If your running air tools you will need high cfm's for recovery time. Otherwise it takes forever to catch up.


----------



## cbservicesllc

IDST;2122215 said:


> Isn't the cfm more important than the psi. The old guy at the shop had a puma 60 gallon 18 or 19 cfm. Three lung model. Brand new 300$. Home depot has it for 679


This......


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2122227 said:


> Blocking could mean that it completely stops everything behind it. , stalling it until the first LPS moves.
> 
> So keep an ey on that big LPS circle, and when moves out if east Texas tomorrow through wednesday.


Hmmm, that sounds better


----------



## djagusch

IDST;2122215 said:


> Isn't the cfm more important than the psi. The old guy at the shop had a puma 60 gallon 18 or 19 cfm. Three lung model. Brand new 300$. Home depot has it for 679


I have a 80 gallon from menards (Sanborn), 220v 1 phase. If you look at menards, home Depot, tsc. They have the same air compressor rebadged to their brand, even ir. So look for the best sale of them. It works good for most things. Haven't used a sander for it. But in the past I just used the tow behind 185 cfm (blow out compressor) for the sanders. If you have one of those it's easy to have a hook up port to have it outside the shop but goes through the lines inside. Just need a shut off valve to the normal shop compressor so they don't work against each other. Only had to used the 185 2 times but it worKS for the bigger volume.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The RAP is up to 1.5" for tomorrow and there's no posts since 9 pm???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh oh.... Novak really likes the snow setup for Sunday.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2122270 said:


> The RAP is up to 1.5" for tomorrow and there's no posts since 9 pm???


I kept checking but alas......nothing.

Whats up with the rap though.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2122274 said:


> Oh oh.... Novak really likes the snow setup for Sunday.


Now I am scared!!


----------



## Doughboy12

Green Grass;2122277 said:


> Now I am scared!!


I almost spit out my soda with laughter when I read it. 
Again, every week this winter they have predicted a Sunday/Monday storm of biblical proportions a week out. So cafing tired of the bull cafe they pump out with a straight face.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2122275 said:


> I kept checking but alas......nothing.
> 
> Whats up with the rap though.


RAP has almost an inch by the time we wake up tomorrow morning.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2122281 said:


> RAP has almost an inch by the time we wake up tomorrow morning.


Not at 5:1 it doesnt


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gonna be a quick burst of snow as it works "along and north of 94".

Pretty serious greens in the radar returns.

At least it looks like it'll last about 1/2 hour.


----------



## Doughboy12

Are you watching that stuff heading to Fargo?
What do you have for timing?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2122288 said:


> Are you watching that stuff heading to Fargo?
> What do you have for timing?


6 am, just like any other snowfall for the last 2 years. That's where the RAP is coming from.


----------



## CityGuy

It's snowing lightly.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Brickman on 4 says 1-1.5" this morning. Barlow on 5 says 1.5 hours of light snow with no accumulation.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Marler says more than light flakes, but less than "snnnooowwww".

Whatever that means.


----------



## TKLAWN

High of 39°, let it melt.


----------



## CityGuy

Everything is white.


----------



## CityGuy

Roads are covered but not slippery. Driving in 2 wheel drive.


----------



## CityGuy

People are driving like idiots. Slow and in the way.


----------



## CityGuy

Still coming down but, tiny flakes.


----------



## CityGuy

Mndot is out with if I down and throwing salt. 

Haven't gotten a call yet.


----------



## CityGuy

Flakes got huge here all the sudden.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Dusting here... Looks half over


----------



## CityGuy

Back to tiny flakes. Half inch at best.


----------



## Ranger620

TKLAWN;2122302 said:


> High of 39°, let it melt.


If it's not slippery this is what I'm thinking. It's already 34


----------



## CityGuy

And it looks done here.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2122316 said:


> Mndot is out with if I down and throwing salt.
> 
> Haven't gotten a call yet.


Did quality steal your phone?


----------



## ryde307

Heavy snow pocket in excelsior. If it kept up it would be easy to get an inch. Salt takes it to pavement almost instantly though.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I feel like I'm in a different state than everyone else. Just cloudy and warm down here. Now I know how bill feels. I however am glad we're not getting that sloppy crap


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

HUGE flakes here. 1/2" so far. This better stop in 10 minutes.


----------



## cbservicesllc

We got about 1/4... 2 salting calls...


----------



## dieselplw

Cafe. Where did this cafe come from?? Cafe


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2122348 said:


> I feel like I'm in a different state than everyone else. Just cloudy and warm down here. Now I know how bill feels. I however am glad we're not getting that sloppy crap


Living in paradise!


----------



## Bill1090

dieselplw;2122366 said:


> Cafe. Where did this cafe come from?? Cafe


I'd guess the sky........


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2122348 said:


> I feel like I'm in a different state than everyone else. Just cloudy and warm down here. Now I know how bill feels. I however am glad we're not getting that sloppy crap


Same here, very rare rain drops.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2122365 said:


> We got about 1/4... 2 salting calls...


I'm on the way out too.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Mostly just wet in Shakopee. Anything with traffic....forget about it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1" in Forest Lake on my salted parking lot.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Careful out there... crazies everywhere


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Everyone must be waiting for the melt today. I haven't seen anyone out yet other than local cities.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2122382 said:


> Everyone must be waiting for the melt today. I haven't seen anyone out yet other than local cities.


Well it should be melted in a couple hours. Still snowing here by the time it stops ots going to be warm enough to start melting


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2122383 said:


> Well it should be melted in a couple hours. Still snowing here by the time it stops ots going to be warm enough to start melting


Extremely thick, like 8:1 snow. As soon as it's driven on, it's solid hard pack. Gonna be hard to melt that solid hardpack today.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2122386 said:


> Extremely thick, like 8:1 snow. As soon as it's driven on, it's solid hard pack. Gonna be hard to melt that solid hardpack today.


Well it wont be a inch of snow in a couple hours either


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2122386 said:


> Extremely thick, like 8:1 snow. As soon as it's driven on, it's solid hard pack. Gonna be hard to melt that solid hardpack today.


And extremely slick once driven on here


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2122386 said:


> Extremely thick, like 8:1 snow. As soon as it's driven on, it's solid hard pack. Gonna be hard to melt that solid hardpack today.


Until it rains later....


----------



## mnlefty

@ 700 it looked like somebody sprayed orange peel texture on my concrete drive... right now it's over 50% melted.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1/4" in Lino Lakes. Dramatically less than Forest Lake.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2122398 said:


> Until it rains later....


Ain't gonna rain later.


----------



## Doughboy12

Small band of showers building to the west........


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2122405 said:


> Ain't gonna rain later.


You sure?. ..?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2122414 said:


> You sure?. ..?


Reverse psychology. I want it to rain so it'll melt my walks off. I don't get paid for those extra.

Plus I already have everything else salted.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2122416 said:


> Reverse psychology. I want it to rain so it'll melt my walks off. I don't get paid for those extra.
> 
> Plus I already have everything else salted.


Did you pick that up from novak?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2122426 said:


> Did you pick that up from novak?


SpongeBob. Opposite Day.


----------



## qualitycut

Really surprised the snow melted, even the stuff that fell in the grass. Hmmm


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Parking lots are still 50-60% white in Forest Lake.


----------



## skorum03

It snowed fairly hard here for about 45 minutes and all we have is some Paul Douglas "slush." It is melting quickly too.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2122444 said:
 

> Parking lots are still 50-60% white in Forest Lake.


But its not going to melt


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2122444 said:


> Parking lots are still 50-60% white in Forest Lake.


Same here... it IS colder up here Quality...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2122448 said:


> But its not going to melt


Not so fast where I can't justify salting on the accounts that don't want snow.

Those lots are black now.

But it IS melting fast enough where the rest of the stuff won't need to be plowed. Perfect snow IMO.


----------



## TKLAWN

GIANT pancakes falling....


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2122451 said:


> Not so fast where I can't justify salting on the accounts that don't want snow.
> 
> Those lots are black now.
> 
> But it IS melting fast enough where the rest of the stuff won't need to be plowed. Perfect snow IMO.


Well yea earlier you made it abound like everyone should be plowing up there


----------



## qualitycut

The ex just texted me, she wants of the phone plan and is going to pay the fee


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2122457 said:


> Well yea earlier you made it abound like everyone should be plowing up there


I was just surprised there was no one out. Comparing it to the number of times when guys are out plowing 1/4". I would have thought guys would be scrambling to make money.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2122459 said:


> I was just surprised there was no one out. Comparing it to the number of times when guys are out plowing 1/4". I would have thought guys would be scrambling to make money.


I wonder how many companies have gone out of business because of these past two winters.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2122459 said:


> I was just surprised there was no one out. Comparing it to the number of times when guys are out plowing 1/4". I would have thought guys would be scrambling to make money.


I think everyone is over it this year


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2122455 said:


> GIANT pancakes falling....


What???  I thought I was told those are RAIN showers moving in?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2122462 said:


> What??? I thought I was told those are RAIN showers moving in?


Maybe hes at the kod?


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2122341 said:


> Did quality steal your phone?


Nope. I could see salting curves and intersections like we did but no need for iron.


----------



## CityGuy

Rear tanks are coming off the trucks.






Winter is over.


----------



## qualitycut

Rain here. .mm


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2122458 said:


> The ex just texted me, she wants of the phone plan and is going to pay the fee


sounds like the start of a brazzers pornopayup


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2122462 said:


> What??? I thought I was told those are RAIN showers moving in?


Yeah yeah, just reporting the weather as it happens.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2122469 said:


> Nope. I could see salting curves and intersections like we did but no need for iron.


I was hinting that I couldn't read your post very well. Still not sure about it


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2122472 said:


> Rear tanks are coming off the trucks.
> 
> Winter is over.


I think that is a tad premature. Must have nothing else to do? City is cutting asphalt pot holes and replacing


----------



## Bill1090

38° and light snow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

skorum03;2122460 said:


> I wonder how many companies have gone out of business because of these past two winters.


Hopefully as many as possible... Need something to help raise rates around here...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2122483 said:


> Hopefully as many as possible... Need something to help raise rates around here...


Ha. I have seen more new ones this year than ever. Same with lawn companies


----------



## Greenery

cbservicesllc;2122483 said:


> Hopefully as many as possible... Need something to help raise rates around here...


Sounds like that MAJ company is done?


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2122481 said:


> I think that is a tad premature. Must have nothing else to do? City is cutting asphalt pot holes and replacing


Getting warm enough for no prewet.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;2122486 said:


> Sounds like that MAJ company is done?


Hmmm... quick search doesn't turn up their website... maybe so...


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;2122485 said:


> Ha. I have seen more new ones this year than ever. Same with lawn companies


I've noticed the opposite. Less around town. Will probably see more this spring though


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;2122496 said:


> I've noticed the opposite. Less around town. Will probably see more this spring though


Already have. Look at all the new startups in this thread alone.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2122547 said:


> Already have. Look at all the new startups in this thread alone.


Ya good point. I like to think I have a headstart


----------



## ryde307

skorum03;2122460 said:


> I wonder how many companies have gone out of business because of these past two winters.


Guys that do all driveways with 2" have to be hurting


----------



## skorum03

ryde307;2122561 said:


> Guys that do all driveways with 2" have to be hurting


Ya guys like me that are only 1/4 contract


----------



## CityGuy

skorum03;2122563 said:


> Ya guys like me that are only 1/4 contract


Thought you were going to school to be a medic or something?


----------



## skorum03

CityGuy;2122566 said:


> Thought you were going to school to be a medic or something?


I think that was Bill. I am still in school, but not to be a medic haha


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2122561 said:


> Guys that do all driveways with 2" have to be hurting


Or 2" Schools... :crying:

J/K... We are over our break even with all the rentals and stuff... So we're okay...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Guess I'd better get to WalMart and get a new umbrella with all this rain falling.


----------



## ryde307

cbservicesllc;2122571 said:


> Or 2" Schools... :crying:
> 
> J/K... We are over our break even with all the rentals and stuff... So we're okay...


At least you covered your costs.


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2122574 said:


> At least you covered your costs.


Yep... can't complain much after that...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Man being sick sucks. I have gotten up 3 times sense midnight Sunday. Almost went to the hospital last night my fever got so high.


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;2122587 said:


> Man being sick sucks. I have gotten up 3 times sense midnight Sunday. Almost went to the hospital last night my fever got so high.


Look at the bright side, you got to drink a whole bunch of beer this past weekend!

LOL


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2122561 said:


> Guys that do all driveways with 2" have to be hurting


If they are per time


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2122589 said:


> Look at the bright side, you got to drink a whole bunch of beer this past weekend!
> 
> LOL


3 out of the 5 of us that stayed in my house are sick as cafe apparently.

Haven't been able to eat since Sunday really sucks

Sad part is I never got a hangover all weekend or anything. What a rather had a hangover


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu;2122595 said:


> 3 out of the 5 of us that stayed in my house are sick as cafe apparently.
> 
> Haven't been able to eat since Sunday really sucks
> 
> Sad part is I never got a hangover all weekend or anything. What a rather had a hangover


new diet ehh :salute:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2122595 said:


> 3 out of the 5 of us that stayed in my house are sick as cafe apparently.
> 
> Haven't been able to eat since Sunday really sucks
> 
> Sad part is I never got a hangover all weekend or anything. What a rather had a hangover


Mono???????


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2122587 said:


> Man being sick sucks. I have gotten up 3 times sense midnight Sunday. Almost went to the hospital last night my fever got so high.


Must have kissed a bad "pout"
#NeverShareYourPout


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2122595 said:


> 3 out of the 5 of us that stayed in my house are sick as cafe apparently.
> 
> Haven't been able to eat since Sunday really sucks
> 
> Sad part is I never got a hangover all weekend or anything. What a rather had a hangover


Carbon monoxide poisoning from where the heater quit working?

No clue just throwing it out there


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2122625 said:


> Carbon monoxide poisoning from where the heater quit working?
> 
> No clue just throwing it out there


Wow..... Good guess.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2122625 said:


> Carbon monoxide poisoning from where the heater quit working?
> 
> No clue just throwing it out there


Exactly where my mind went when he said 3 of 5 are sick. No coincidence there.

Hope you get better soon Polaris.


----------



## CityGuy

What's the timing look like for sunday's snow? Supposed to burn a house in the morning.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2122638 said:


> What's the timing look like for sunday's snow? Supposed to burn a house in the morning.


Night/Monday morning.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2122638 said:


> What's the timing look like for sunday's snow? Supposed to burn a house in the morning.


6AM-Noon Sunday, 3AM-6AM Monday... attm...


----------



## albhb3

I was gonna mention terrible crash up on wi29 by edgar wi today... must of missed it by minuets police were not even on scene yet. Kinda glad I ran the speed limit up until that point...makes a person think


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2122647 said:


> 6AM-Noon Sunday, 3AM-6AM Monday... attm...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Man crap has changed in school for math. What a PITA


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2122647 said:


> 6AM-Noon Sunday, 3AM-6AM Monday... attm...


So not looking like I'm burning attm.


----------



## albhb3

jimslawnsnow;2122654 said:


> Man crap has changed in school for math. What a PITA


I'm still convinced as long as you know how to add subtract mult. and divide that's all you really need and then theres an app for the rest. I really don't remember a thing from hs math at all... I mean I turned out fine


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2122656 said:


> So not looking like I'm burning attm.


If you believe it's going to snow


----------



## jimslawnsnow

albhb3;2122662 said:


> I'm still convinced as long as you know how to add subtract mult. and divide that's all you really need and then theres an app for the rest. I really don't remember a thing from hs math at all


Wanna hear something odd? All along the 15 year old was told to use a calculator because that's what everyone does after they are out of school. Now the 8 year old is not to use a calculator at all. And they didn't even teach her how to divide properly. They have these dumb ways to figure cafe out


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

It rained here in the last hour. Went to grab something out of the truck and everything is wet


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

jimslawnsnow;2122664 said:


> Wanna hear something odd? All along the 15 year old was told to use a calculator because that's what everyone does after they are out of school. Now the 8 year old is not to use a calculator at all. And they didn't even teach her how to divide properly. They have these dumb ways to figure cafe out


I swear they are trying their hardest to get this country to fail


----------



## albhb3

jimslawnsnow;2122664 said:


> Wanna hear something odd? All along the 15 year old was told to use a calculator because that's what everyone does after they are out of school. Now the 8 year old is not to use a calculator at all. And they didn't even teach her how to divide properly. They have these dumb ways to figure cafe out





NICHOLS LANDSCA;2122668 said:


> I swear they are trying their hardest to get this country to fail


is it really that hard to stick to a system...then again it is the gubmint nevermind I'm with stoopid


----------



## Polarismalibu

It wasn't carbon monoxide The furnace when light so I just shut off. The furnace when light side to shut it off. There some high limit switch on the backside that will make it not light If it burns out .


Whatever cause it sure does suck . I was finally able to eat and take a shower so doing a little better


----------



## Doughboy12

Is the bloom off the flower?
Wild down 0-2


----------



## Doughboy12

A lot of watching that period.


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;2122698 said:


> Is the bloom off the flower?
> Wild down 0-2


They really played poorly. NY had a couple big chances to add more goals and MN just got lucky. Could easily be 4-0.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2122653 said:


>


Thanks for the supporting graph Thumbs Up


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal.................


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

What are the chances stuff is icy in the morning??? Anyone been out and about.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2122756 said:


> What are the chances stuff is icy in the morning??? Anyone been out and about.


I was kind of wondering that myself...


----------



## Doughboy12

Welcome back real Wild team.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

cbservicesllc;2122760 said:


> I was kind of wondering that myself...


Me three, wouldn't mind going out I guess


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I just fired up my truck. Gonna go see after this next COD match.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2122773 said:


> I just fired up my truck. Gonna go see after this next COD match.


We'll be waiting...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2122774 said:


> We'll be waiting...


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2122775 said:


>


I'm waiting too although I don't plan on doing anything. :waving:


----------



## skorum03

It rained hard here for a little while. If it gets below freezing tonight it will be slick in the morning


----------



## Doughboy12

skorum03;2122780 said:


> It rained hard here for a little while. If it gets below freezing tonight it will be slick in the morning


Or it could all just dry off with the "strong winds" they had been predicting.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

First impressions leaving my house.....this is wasted gas.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2122783 said:


> First impressions leaving my house.....this is wasted gas.


Yea went to Chipotle at 8 amd ground was wet but not to the point if it freezes its going to be an issue


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

First stop in Forest Lake that I did plow, then salt this morning, the sidewalk is dry, the parking lot is dryING with puddles.

This is where I had 1" of snow this morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

New GFS is up to an inch!!!!




Total by next Wednesday.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2122789 said:


> New GFS is up to an inch!!!!
> 
> Total by next Wednesday.


Last week on the meteogram I had 4" on a few models. I didn't even get 4 flakes. Heck I don't think I got .004" of mist. Now by bano they got alot more drizzle/rain


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2122787 said:


> First stop in Forest Lake that I did plow, then salt this morning, the sidewalk is dry, the parking lot is dryING with puddles.
> 
> This is where I had 1" of snow this morning.


I didn't even know it snowed this morning


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Second stop, Lino Lakes. Fair amount of standing water in this lot. I'm spreading. Don't want to get in the position I was last week or so, where everything flash froze at 7 am. I'm here. I'm spreading.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2122792 said:


> Last week on the meteogram I had 4" on a few models. I didn't even get 4 flakes. Heck I don't think I got .004" of mist. Now by bano they got alot more drizzle/rain


I understand. I'm listening to the 2/12 Podcast of Garage Logic driving around, the Friday before Valentine's Day. Dahl was just on the podcast saying 3-5" for Valentine's Day. That was 2 days before V-day.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have freezing precip falling.


----------



## Green Grass

Nothing slick in Mound and it is 34


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2122798 said:


> Second stop, Lino Lakes. Fair amount of standing water in this lot. I'm spreading. Don't want to get in the position I was last week or so, where everything flash froze at 7 am. I'm here. I'm spreading.


Hmm.........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Puddles.....

These are in Vadnais Heights.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Any updates? Pretty much dry here


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Wow my highs really jumped for Saturday and sunday


----------



## Polarismalibu

Feeling a million times better today. Might actually get to leave the house


----------



## CityGuy

Most of the snow is gone








Winter may be over.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Just heard a report that young people would rather eat a sandwich or yogurt because cereal involves a bowl. It's too much work to get the bowl. This scares me


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2122818 said:


> Wow my highs really jumped for Saturday and sunday


Same here. And for all of next week.


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2122861 said:


> Just heard a report that young people would rather eat a sandwich or yogurt because cereal involves a bowl. It's too much work to get the bowl. This scares me


It's a scary world out there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Weird how the brain works. Woke up this morning, and the very first thought I had was if I buy the broom / blade combo for the John Deere, that should have all of the controls, thereby eliminating the need to spend $1,000 for the 3rd function valve on the loader arms.

No wonder I can't sleep at night with my brain always working on work.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2122906 said:


> Weird how the brain works. Woke up this morning, and the very first thought I had was if I buy the broom / blade combo for the John Deere, that should have all of the controls, thereby eliminating the need to spend $1,000 for the 3rd function valve on the loader arms.
> 
> No wonder I can't sleep at night with my brain always working on work.


I'm confused why you'd need a 3rd hydraulic just for the loader if you didn't get the broom or blade


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2122933 said:


> I'm confused why you'd need a 3rd hydraulic just for the loader if you didn't get the broom or blade


On the loader arms, for an aftermarket blade if I didn't run the OEM blade off of the JD A-frame. Or a grapple bucket.

However, I have my big tractor for the grapple bucket.

And yes, I COULD just run hoses all the way back to the rear remotes for a plow, but it's a much cleaner install with the connections on the loader arms, plus hoses aren't dragging / hanging underneath, catching snow, slush when driving between schools.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2122952 said:


> On the loader arms, for an aftermarket blade if I didn't run the OEM blade off of the JD A-frame. Or a grapple bucket.
> 
> However, I have my big tractor for the grapple bucket.
> 
> And yes, I COULD just run hoses all the way back to the rear remotes for a plow, but it's a much cleaner install with the connections on the loader arms, plus hoses aren't dragging / hanging underneath, catching snow, slush when driving between schools.


I added a 3rd for my blower chute. The hoses are neatly run along the frame. It's run by using the thumb switch on the joystick


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2122952 said:


> On the loader arms, for an aftermarket blade if I didn't run the OEM blade off of the JD A-frame. Or a grapple bucket.
> 
> However, I have my big tractor for the grapple bucket.
> 
> And yes, I COULD just run hoses all the way back to the rear remotes for a plow, but it's a much cleaner install with the connections on the loader arms, plus hoses aren't dragging / hanging underneath, catching snow, slush when driving between schools.


You could put a rear blade on for deep snow. Push it or pull it off, then hit it with the broom. I also modified a carrier for my toro 518 and shovel off the 3 point. That invention came after dough helped


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2122952 said:


> On the loader arms, for an aftermarket blade if I didn't run the OEM blade off of the JD A-frame. Or a grapple bucket.
> 
> However, I have my big tractor for the grapple bucket.
> 
> And yes, I COULD just run hoses all the way back to the rear remotes for a plow, but it's a much cleaner install with the connections on the loader arms, plus hoses aren't dragging / hanging underneath, catching snow, slush when driving between schools.


The blades that go on the loaders look nice and you wouldn't need 3rd hydraulic for that


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2122962 said:


> The blades that go on the loaders look nice and you wouldn't need 3rd hydraulic for that


Need the 3rd function for angling the blade. Either that or you're reaching behind you to angle while also trying to run the loader arms as well.


----------



## TKLAWN

Marler talking record highs for Sat.


----------



## ryde307

TKLAWN;2122969 said:


> Marler talking record highs for Sat.


I'm still trying to hold out hope but it's starting to look like winter is over.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

ryde307;2122973 said:


> I'm still trying to hold out hope but it's starting to look like winter is over.


I'm in full blown spring advertising mode


----------



## Greenery

jimslawnsnow;2122983 said:


> I'm in full blown spring advertising mode


I'm in full blown couch mode...


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2122958 said:


> You could put a rear blade on for deep snow. Push it or pull it off, then hit it with the broom. I also modified a carrier for my toro 518 and shovel off the 3 point. That invention came after dough helped


So you took the new rear blower off???


----------



## banonea

ryde307;2122973 said:


> I'm still trying to hold out hope but it's starting to look like winter is over.


It ain't done yet.......


----------



## TKLAWN

Novak talking early spring!

Why wouldn't you trust him?


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2122994 said:


> I'm in full blown couch mode...


For the last 3 months


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2123022 said:


> Novak talking early spring!
> 
> Why wouldn't you trust him?


Yeah, 4 minutes after he posted that someone in MN is getting snow Sunday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It was there.... But again, now gone.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2123027 said:


> It was there.... But again, now gone.


What is your snow total for the season?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;2123030 said:


> What is your snow total for the season?


I'm at 23.1", even WITH the 1/2" that melted yesterday. I'm going to be sweating it.

Honestly, I would need to get to 36-37", seeing as I have close to 8-9" of snows that we didn't plow. (<1" snows).


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2123006 said:


> So you took the new rear blower off???


For now. I really don't need it on 1/2" snows


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2123014 said:


> It ain't done yet.......


I'm afraid it is


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2123037 said:


> I'm afraid it is


Until we get s few days un the high 20s and snow


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2123034 said:


> I'm at 23.1", even WITH the 1/2" that melted yesterday. I'm going to be sweating it.
> 
> Honestly, I would need to get to 36-37", seeing as I have close to 8-9" of snows that we didn't plow. (<1" snows).


What do you have to get to to not refund? 30"?

Do you know the season total for 55345? I figure we are in the 30-32" depending on how some were measured.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2123045 said:


> What do you have to get to to not refund? 30"?
> 
> Do you know the season total for 55345? I figure we are in the 30-32" depending on how some were measured.


I don't. Like I posted a couple of days ago, the site I use, has a location in New Hope, but it didn't even post totals for the Feb 2-3-4 snowfalls.

Mine location always has postings, and is really quite accurate to what I see, I think I lucked out.

And yeah, I need to get to 30". Wouldn't be the worse case to not get anymore snow. I'd still get March / April checks in, and I show a refund for May against the SECOND mowing invoice for the season, which is more than we receive for plowing.

But I would guess you guys are pushing 30". You should message NWS and see what the official total is for the airport. You'd be about 6" more on the west side.


----------



## albhb3

small ponds are really melting off in Farmington... Lots of geese moving


----------



## ryde307

albhb3;2123050 said:


> small ponds are really melting off in Farmington... Lots of geese moving


A couple thousand ducks winter right outside our shop all winter but they have definitely been more active as of late.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Called on my tractor. I actually save $1500 if I don't put the front 3rd valve on.

JimLawn, your tractor has hookups for hydraulics in the back, correct?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2123076 said:


> Called on my tractor. I actually save $1500 if I don't put the front 3rd valve on.
> 
> JimLawn, your tractor has hookups for hydraulics in the back, correct?


Yes. I have hose ran along the frame to the front for the spout of the blower. It adjust the height of the snow being blown. I'm too lazy to get out to adjust knows and what not all the time. It runs off the toggle/thumb switch on the joystick. It has a switch in the cab to turn it on and off as well


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2123076 said:


> Called on my tractor. I actually save $1500 if I don't put the front 3rd valve on.
> 
> JimLawn, your tractor has hookups for hydraulics in the back, correct?


I forgot to add I could add one more outlet if I wanted to. It would have its own lever. I might do that if I go to a pull blower


----------



## albhb3

ryde307;2123069 said:


> A couple thousand ducks winter right outside our shop all winter but they have definitely been more active as of late.


snows are moving through mid south Dakota and tons outside of lincoln


----------



## jimslawnsnow

albhb3;2123086 said:


> snows are moving through mid south Dakota and tons outside of lincoln


When I bought a mower past Omaha in 2010 or whatever year we had really no snow and not a day under 20° it looked like there was snow in thier fields they were so thick


----------



## unit28

Going to be dry spring


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2123091 said:


> When I bought a mower past Omaha in 2010 or whatever year we had really no snow and not a day under 20° it looked like there was snow in thier fields they were so thick


I thought he was talking about the weather. 
Saw the stuff in the Dakotas not in Nebraska.


----------



## Drakeslayer

albhb3;2123086 said:


> snows are moving through mid south Dakota and tons outside of lincoln


Yeah, these never had a chance to get to SD or Nebraska


----------



## Bill1090

Drakeslayer;2123123 said:


> Yeah, these never had a chance to get to SD or Nebraska


Good haul!


----------



## ryde307

Drakeslayer;2123123 said:


> Yeah, these never had a chance to get to SD or Nebraska


Thanks for the invite. Where should I meet you for the next one?


----------



## Bill1090

Almost forgot to post this. I'm just like LwnDude now. I got a tractor too.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2123128 said:


> Almost forgot to post this. I'm just like LwnDude now. I got a tractor too.


I never saw rims on an h or m like that


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2123129 said:


> I never saw rims on an h or m like that


They were either steel wheels that someone cut the centers out and welded onto different rims to have rubber tires or they are homemade to look like it. Haven't figured it out yet. I'm trying to find regular wheels for it though.


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2123123 said:


> Yeah, these never had a chance to get to SD or Nebraska


I still can't believe you didn't take me with you...........:crying:


----------



## Greenery

What do you do with all those birdies, do you actually eat them all? What do they taste like?


----------



## Drakeslayer

ryde307;2123127 said:


> Thanks for the invite. Where should I meet you for the next one?


I can pick you up at Saskatoon International Airport in September.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Greenery;2123133 said:


> What do you do with all those birdies, do you actually eat them all? What do they taste like?


There is a Chinese restaurant in town and the guy takes most of what we shoot. Not joking. The rest we bring home and have them ground up into sticks. They taste just fine that way.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2123094 said:


> Going to be dry spring


Not sure how to feel about that... at least turf won't be too wet?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2123135 said:


> There is a Chinese restaurant in town and the guy takes most of what we shoot. Not joking. The rest we bring home and have them ground up into sticks. They taste just fine that way.


Does he sell it as Peking Duck?

Do you eat there?

Is there a vet nearby? Or a shortage of dogs in the area?


----------



## unit28

I love peking duck. 
You can get it on California pizza


----------



## unit28

DID NOT GET TOO CARRIED AWAY WITH HIGHS SINCE ITS STILL A FEW DAYS OUT...BUT ........




CONTINUED WITH THE TREND OF GOING ON THE HIGH END OF THE FORECAST GUIDANCE...AND WOULD NOT BE SURPRISED IF SUBSEQUENT FORECASTS RAISE HIGH TEMPS. &&get pre


----------



## Doughboy12

It's over... Not because of the current trend in the weather patterns. 







Because I have an actual plow route to do.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2123149 said:


> Does he sell it as Peking Duck?
> 
> Do you eat there?
> 
> Is there a vet nearby? Or a shortage of dogs in the area?


Snow geese have a lighter color meat. I think he sells it as BoomBoom Chicken.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2123158 said:


> DID NOT GET TOO CARRIED AWAY WITH HIGHS SINCE ITS STILL A FEW DAYS OUT...BUT ........
> 
> CONTINUED WITH THE TREND OF GOING ON THE HIGH END OF THE FORECAST GUIDANCE...AND WOULD NOT BE SURPRISED IF SUBSEQUENT FORECASTS RAISE HIGH TEMPS. &&get pre


Until next Thursday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2123161 said:


> Snow geese have a lighter color meat. I think he sells it as* BoomBoom Chicken*.


:laughing:


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2123162 said:


> Until next Thursday.


Better get those cutbacks done eh....


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;2123159 said:


> It's over... Not because of the current trend in the weather patterns.
> 
> Because I have an actual plow route to do.


Sounds like you need a lawn route now


----------



## jimslawnsnow

up to 16"

http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckar...13&compaction=on&mean_mt=on&max_mt=on&mean=on


----------



## Greenery

Drakeslayer;2123161 said:


> Snow geese have a lighter color meat. I think he sells it as BoomBoom Chicken.


Lol, this is great.


----------



## Doughboy12

Ranger620;2123170 said:


> Sounds like you need a lawn route now


Working on it.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2123162 said:


> Until next Thursday.
> 
> http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckarsten/bufkit/images/plotter.php?site=kmsp&var=snow_accum&n
> 
> Another one of this season's big ones eh?


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2123162 said:


> Until next Thursday.


Not going to happen


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone else having trouble finding employees? Holy cafe. Had 2 calls sent applications and then never got them, called to see if they were still interested and nothing.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2123186 said:


> Anyone else having trouble finding employees? Holy cafe. Had 2 calls sent applications and then never got them, called to see if they were still interested and nothing.


 That's a daily occurrence. There always so excited until I get the application. It's almost like it's too much work to fill out


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill might wanna check for a plow for that tractor, and get the rear tires filled.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2123186 said:


> Anyone else having trouble finding employees? Holy cafe. Had 2 calls sent applications and then never got them, called to see if they were still interested and nothing.


Yeah. Had a guy come in and apply for a driving position. I asked if he had a CDL like the ad said. He said he didn't have a drivers license but would get it by the time we were ready to start working.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;2123194 said:


> Yeah. Had a guy come in and apply for a driving position. I asked if he had a CDL like the ad said. He said he didn't have a drivers license but would get it by the time we were ready to start working.


 That's what drives me nuts . It seems like all of them either don't have a license or don't have a car. Or one day the car they do have turns out to be their moms and she needed it so They can't come to work that day


----------



## banonea

Got all but the garage door wall of insulation and steel up. Got to order a door and open the wall up,but that will be 3 weeks before it is in so we will be doing that after we are in the shop. Turned out good. Start wiring tomorrowgot about 1000ft of wire to run, then air lines......


----------



## skorum03

banonea;2123218 said:


> Got all but the garage door wall of insulation and steel up. Got to order a door and open the wall up,but that will be 3 weeks before it is in so we will be doing that after we are in the shop. Turned out good. Start wiring tomorrowgot about 1000ft of wire to run, then air lines......


Looks like a nice space


----------



## kfxgreenie

LwnmwrMan22;2123192 said:


> Bill might wanna check for a plow for that tractor, and get the rear tires filled.


----------



## banonea

skorum03;2123219 said:


> Looks like a nice space


That is just the mechanic bay. Thru the hole in the wall is a 2847 sqft cold storage area as well. will be able to keep all equipment and trucks inside in 1 area. It will be nice when it is done, still got a ways to go, but the landlord was cool and let us in early to do the work. hoping to be moving in to it in about 2 weeks or so.


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;2123224 said:


> That is just the mechanic bay. Thru the hole in the wall is a 2847 sqft cold storage area as well. will be able to keep all equipment and trucks inside in 1 area. It will be nice when it is done, still got a ways to go, but the landlord was cool and let us in early to do the work. hoping to be moving in to it in about 2 weeks or so.


The door looks like a tight squeeze with a trailer


----------



## unit28

Drakeslayer;2123135 said:


> There is a Chinese restaurant in town and the guy takes most of what we shoot. Not joking. The rest we bring home and have them ground up into sticks. They taste just fine that way.


You know it's good if it's fresh in Ramsey's skillet


----------



## unit28

kfxgreenie;2123222 said:


>


It's just precipitation coming from the south

Not sure how much cold air will be coming with it

What needs to be watched is the 500mb track coming from canada


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;2123226 said:


> The door looks like a tight squeeze with a trailer


It is only eight foot by 7 foot wide. I'm going to put a 10 foot by 10 foot Dorian that way I should be able to pull any piece of equipment that I own in the shop.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You can see the cold air dig in, in correlation to the stream of moisture from the south.


----------



## Drakeslayer

unit28;2123227 said:


> You know it's good if it's fresh in Ramsey's skillet


Ha! That's a good find right there.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2123237 said:


> You can see the cold air dig in, in correlation to the stream of moisture from the south.


2 weeks out, just stop it....


----------



## unit28

Your map shows 2m temp

What I want to see is vertical profile 
Cloud top temps.....coming with the moisture

As for the 500mb track from canada.
That's where forcing, li, mixing is going to occure


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2123192 said:


> Bill might wanna check for a plow for that tractor, and get the rear tires filled.


No way it will stick. They just keep on raising the temps.


----------



## unit28

Debating going to work tomorrow

Just got back from Dr
Have pneumonia


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;2123235 said:


> It is only eight foot by 7 foot wide. I'm going to put a 10 foot by 10 foot Dorian that way I should be able to pull any piece of equipment that I own in the shop.


I would go 12' if you can. Mines a 12' and with my plow on the skid it's tight.


----------



## Polarismalibu

unit28;2123246 said:


> Debating going to work tomorrow
> 
> Just got back from Dr
> Have pneumonia


I was starting to think maybe that's what I have


----------



## SSS Inc.

Not saying we see anymore plowable snow but holy cow do you guys have short memories how quick a storm can sneak up on us even after extended warm periods. March Days Matter! Sometimes.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;2123249 said:


> Not saying we see anymore plowable snow but holy cow do you guys have short memories how quick a storm can sneak up on us even after extended warm periods. March Days Matter! Sometimes.


When I moved here it was April. And Temps were in the 30's

It still scares me


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2123249 said:


> Not saying we see anymore plowable snow but holy cow do you guys have short memories how quick a storm can sneak up on us even after extended warm periods. March Days Matter! Sometimes.


 Don't forget April days!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;2123252 said:


> Don't forget April days!


April Matters too!

BTW Green. I'll be spend Friday through Sunday at the Pond and Thaler.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;2123252 said:


> Don't forget April days!


Those are the best $$$$


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2123253 said:


> April Matters too!
> 
> BTW Green. I'll be spend Friday through Sunday at the Pond and Thaler.


I spent last night there.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;2123258 said:


> I spent last night there.


How old is you guy now? 1st Grade?


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;2123253 said:


> April Matters too!
> 
> BTW Green. I'll be spend Friday through Sunday at the Pond and Thaler.


I'll be there also...


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;2123260 said:


> I'll be there also...


What team, I can look on the schedule.


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;2123261 said:


> What team, I can look on the schedule.


Waconia u8 girls...


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2123182 said:


> Another one of this season's big ones eh?


Great... even unit is a skeptic now!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;2123246 said:


> Debating going to work tomorrow
> 
> Just got back from Dr
> Have pneumonia


You just can't catch a break


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;2123262 said:


> Waconia u8 girls...


Looks like our closest encounter will be Sunday. I get off the ice at 4:00 you are on at 5:15. My daughter is no longer U8 but she does have our district tournament also out there. It's my son's Mite 3 team that will be playing in the Jamboree.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2123186 said:


> Anyone else having trouble finding employees? Holy cafe. Had 2 calls sent applications and then never got them, called to see if they were still interested and nothing.


Sounds typical...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I remember doing cleanups in April and sending guys out to plow in may. Fricking crazy. That was 3 years ago. I wasn't able to help as I has to help my wife get around the hospital in rochester after having a c section for our 4th


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2123249 said:


> Not saying we see anymore plowable snow but holy cow do you guys have short memories how quick a storm can sneak up on us even after extended warm periods. March Days Matter! Sometimes.


That's what happened 2 years ago. Some Richard here kept saying it was over, then I'd get 6-16" of snow. 2 weeks go by, "it's over", snow. Repeat. On Monday morning.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2123268 said:


> That's what happened 2 years ago. Some Richard here kept saying it was over, then I'd get 6-16" of snow. 2 weeks go by, "it's over", snow. Repeat. On Monday morning.


Well its over for real this time. :waving:


----------



## Bill1090

The meteo is drunk again...


----------



## skorum03

Bill1090;2123270 said:


> The meteo is drunk again...


 Just ran it at 11:1 and turned compaction off and it was at almost 40"... haha


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2123259 said:


> How old is you guy now? 1st Grade?


He is 7. Yeah 1st grade. But I actually played last night. I should play more often than once a year


----------



## SSS Inc.

Wouldn't that be funny if we were faced with a monster storm. Hahahahahahaha.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;2123272 said:


> He is 7. Yeah 1st grade. But I actually played last night. I should play more often than once a year


I want to play more. This year I've been on the ice 7-10 times a week and try to demo drills as much as possible but even that isn't helping.


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;2123265 said:


> Looks like our closest encounter will be Sunday. I get off the ice at 4:00 you are on at 5:15. My daughter is no longer U8 but she does have our district tournament also out there. It's my son's Mite 3 team that will be playing in the Jamboree.


I see, we've never been but I'm told it's a fun tournament.


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;2123247 said:


> I would go 12' if you can. Mines a 12' and with my plow on the skid it's tight.


I wish, dont have the room. All my gear will fit in a 10' wide 10'tall.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2123274 said:


> I want to play more. This year I've been on the ice 7-10 times a week and try to demo drills as much as possible but even that isn't helping.


Going to try to play every Monday now but I can't bend like I used to.


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;2123276 said:


> I see, we've never been but I'm told it's a fun tournament.


It was fun last year, the kids love it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;2123279 said:


> Going to try to play every Monday now but I can't bend like I used to.


I hear ya. I do have a wicked slap shot now. I'm thinking I'm just a fuzz bigger than when I was in High School.


----------



## cbservicesllc

skorum03;2123271 said:


> Just ran it at 11:1 and turned compaction off and it was at almost 40"... haha


People don't like to think compaction is real... I say it sure is at 11:1 or less... Once you get into super fluff I'll concede...


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2123273 said:


> Wouldn't that be funny if we were faced with a monster storm. Hahahahahahaha.


Not sure how I feel about it... With the way this year has gone, I'd just like to be going full bore by April 1...


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2123268 said:


> That's what happened 2 years ago. Some Richard here kept saying it was over, then I'd get 6-16" of snow. 2 weeks go by, "it's over", snow. Repeat. On Monday morning.


I was over for all of us. Pretty sure over half of us were up plowing your accounts that year


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;2123272 said:


> He is 7. Yeah 1st grade. But I actually played last night. I should play more often than once a year


I say every year I should play more. Yet I never do


----------



## jimslawnsnow

The absolute hardest thing about being a parent is seeing your kids sick and not being able to make them healthy quick. I just want to hug them hard so the sickness leaves them, I do know that it won't work.


----------



## Doughboy12

unit28;2123246 said:


> Debating going to work tomorrow
> 
> Just got back from Dr
> Have pneumonia


And the hits just keep coming.

Sorry to hear that.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2123287 said:


> Not sure how I feel about it... With the way this year has gone, I'd just like to be going full bore by April 1...


O boy i need to get some motivation going before then. I literally have 0 motivation after this winter. A lot of sitting around not working you get out of the routine


----------



## Drakeslayer

TKLAWN;2123260 said:


> I'll be there also...


I will be there at 5 Saturday night to watch my nephew.


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;2123297 said:


> I will be there at 5 Saturday night to watch my nephew.


I feel like I should come just to visit with you guys


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2123290 said:


> The absolute hardest thing about being a parent is seeing your kids sick and not being able to make them healthy quick. I just want to hug them hard so the sickness leaves them, I do know that it won't work.


I know the feeling. My daughter has been sick for a while. Was all congested and coughing for a couple weeks. Then got pinkeye and now a ear infection. All from the daycare


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2123290 said:


> The absolute hardest thing about being a parent is seeing your kids sick and not being able to make them healthy quick. I just want to hug them hard so the sickness leaves them, I do know that it won't work.


Amen to that...


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;2123290 said:


> The absolute hardest thing about being a parent is seeing your kids sick and not being able to make them healthy quick. I just want to hug them hard so the sickness leaves them, I do know that it won't work.


You aren't kidding, it is the worst.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2123301 said:


> I know the feeling. My daughter has been sick for a while. Was all congested and coughing for a couple weeks. Then got pinkeye and now a ear infection. All from the daycare


Been lucky so far. Just a few colds out of daycare so far.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Long night between the almost 3 year old and 4 year old. Both puking and capping like crazy. They both have some sort of virus. Norovirus or rotivirus. Dumb pediatrician won't do a test to see for sure


----------



## jimslawnsnow

My high temps are even higher now for the weekend and next week


----------



## CityGuy

Unbelievable. He said, she said, I hate you this week high school crap again today.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2123340 said:


> My high temps are even higher now for the weekend and next week


And to thinki still get to send or 2 more plowing invoices.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2123351 said:


> Unbelievable. He said, she said, I hate you this week high school crap again today.


Sounds like a fun place to be


----------



## Polarismalibu

I have the weirdest headache this morning . No matter how I turn my head my headache moves to whatever site is up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2123353 said:


> And to thinki still get to send or 2 more plowing invoices.


My March ones go out tomorrow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Found out the Dodge dealer in Pine City will put used parts in. 

My local guy wanted $550 to put a new front differential in my '01, but I had to find it. Forest Lake Dodge wanted $1,700 just for the differential, they said labor would be time and materials since the truck was so old, not sure how rusted everything would be.

Pine City found a used differential, and total cost is $700+tax.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2123353 said:


> And to thinki still get to send or 2 more plowing invoices.


That's what I'm afraid of... March plowing invoices...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2123359 said:


> Found out the Dodge dealer in Pine City will put used parts in.
> 
> My local guy wanted $550 to put a new front differential in my '01, but I had to find it. Forest Lake Dodge wanted $1,700 just for the differential, they said labor would be time and materials since the truck was so old, not sure how rusted everything would be.
> 
> Pine City found a used differential, and total cost is $700+tax.


Winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## cbservicesllc

Alright Ryde... Trying my first Draft Kings PGA lineup today... see how this goes...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hopefully it gets to 40, then rains for the month of March. 

40 and rain would be perfect.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2123364 said:


> That's what I'm afraid of... March plowing invoices...


Yeah, I have some Feb invoices that didn't come it from people that ALWAYS pay right away. Hopefully they get them caught up with March. That's why my March stuff is going out tomorrow.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2123367 said:


> Hopefully it gets to 40, then rains for the month of March.
> 
> 40 and rain would be perfect.


If it's 40 for you, it'll be 60 for the rest of us. Hahaha


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2123364 said:


> That's what I'm afraid of... March plowing invoices...


It's going to be tough for people to want resign for season. They're gonna wanna go per time


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2123382 said:


> It's going to be tough for people to want resign for season. They're gonna wanna go per time


And you will make a killing when it snows twice a week next year........:waving:


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2123382 said:


> It's going to be tough for people to want resign for season. They're gonna wanna go per time


 I already had most of them do that this year after last years low snowfall


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;2123380 said:


> If it's 40 for you, it'll be 60 for the rest of us. Hahaha


You might see 60 on saturday


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2123366 said:


> Alright Ryde... Trying my first Draft Kings PGA lineup today... see how this goes...


If you cheat like fantasy nascar your golden


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2123382 said:


> It's going to be tough for people to want resign for season. They're gonna wanna go per time


I'm not all that concerned. Most all of our accounts sticky with where they're at... Resi's are the ones that flip flop and I'm trying to weed them out anyway...


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2123399 said:


> If you cheat like fantasy nascar your golden


Hahaha, I just roll in my points from last year right?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;2123398 said:


> You might see 60 on saturday


Crazy, huh?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2123400 said:


> I'm not all that concerned. Most all of our accounts sticky with where they're at... Resi's are the ones that flip flop and I'm trying to weed them out anyway...


Commercial accounts here are a joke. The high dollar ones have such hard required insurance needs it doesn't really pay. You need them to just bid and it doesn't mean you'll get them either. Guys plowing for 45 50 per hour. Throwing salt for 100 per ton. Skids are going for 75 an hour.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2123405 said:


> Commercial accounts here are a joke. The high dollar ones have such hard required insurance needs it doesn't really pay. You need them to just bid and it doesn't mean you'll get them either. Guys plowing for 45 50 per hour. Throwing salt for 100 per ton. Skids are going for 75 an hour.


Not trying to argue, but what constitutes high insurance requirements down there?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2123407 said:


> Not trying to argue, but what constitutes high insurance requirements down there?


You read my mind! Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2123407 said:


> Not trying to argue, but what constitutes high insurance requirements down there?


Yea mine isnt that high and i have never had a issue


----------



## mnlefty

Speaking of Nascar, not sure how many in the league are fans, and how many are doing it to kill time... But I was shocked to hear yesterday that Stewart-Haas has signed on to switch to Ford next year.

I know it's all business, but it's about like Quality saying he's switching to Ram trucks.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I'm sure some of the big properties require several million dollars worth.


----------



## albhb3

don't you guys have work to do


----------



## ryde307

cbservicesllc;2123366 said:


> Alright Ryde... Trying my first Draft Kings PGA lineup today... see how this goes...


Good Luck I have 3 lineups going today. You should have used me as a referal we both get $20 entries.



SSS Inc.;2123415 said:


> I'm sure some of the big properties require several million dollars worth.


It is normal for 2,000,000 have had a few with 5,000,000. I would assume you have the same with the parking lot work.


----------



## cbservicesllc

mnlefty;2123414 said:


> Speaking of Nascar, not sure how many in the league are fans, and how many are doing it to kill time... But I was shocked to hear yesterday that Stewart-Haas has signed on to switch to Ford next year.
> 
> I know it's all business, but it's about like Quality saying he's switching to Ram trucks.


I was shocked as well... Trying to distance from Hendrick maybe? Make a name on their own?


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;2123415 said:


> I'm sure some of the big properties require several million dollars worth.


I'm required to have 6 million with additionally insured.


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2123419 said:


> Good Luck I have 3 lineups going today. You should have used me as a referal we both get $20 entries.
> 
> It is normal for 2,000,000 have had a few with 5,000,000. I would assume you have the same with the parking lot work.


Dang... I should check that next time... Is that only when you first join or every time?

Same on the insurance requirements...


----------



## ryde307

cbservicesllc;2123424 said:


> Dang... I should check that next time... Is that only when you first join or every time?
> 
> Same on the insurance requirements...


Sent you an email. See if it works.


----------



## qualitycut

I couldn't get in a line up for pga this am for some reason


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2123428 said:


> I couldn't get in a line up for pga this am for some reason


Had to set it last night, or early this AM... started at 5:45AM


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2123419 said:


> Good Luck I have 3 lineups going today. You should have used me as a referal we both get $20 entries.
> 
> It is normal for 2,000,000 have had a few with 5,000,000. I would assume you have the same with the parking lot work.


That's what my limits are at too. Most work can be done with $2,000,000 general liability, but that large landscape renovation we did last year had $5,000,000 requirement.

Even so, it was just a $600 rider to go from $2,000,000 to the $5,000,000 limit.


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2123425 said:


> Sent you an email. See if it works.


I tried... must just be only new users... worth trying anyway!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2123407 said:


> Not trying to argue, but what constitutes high insurance requirements down there?


i cant remember if I have the 100k/1 million or 200k/ 2 million. I have had several say 5 million/5 million with bonds. a few want minimum 10 million. these are chains


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2123430 said:


> That's what my limits are at too. Most work can be done with $2,000,000 general liability, but that large landscape renovation we did last year had $5,000,000 requirement.
> 
> *Even so, it was just a $600 rider to go from $2,000,000 to the $5,000,000 limit.*


That's not bad


----------



## albhb3

cbservicesllc;2123420 said:


> I was shocked as well... Trying to distance from Hendrick maybe? Make a name on their own?


I would find that hard to believe...


----------



## qualitycut

I have seen 2 guys wearing yoga pants today wtf?


----------



## TKLAWN

albhb3;2123437 said:


> I would find that hard to believe...


Guessing Ford threw a lot of money at them and they couldn't refuse?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2123439 said:


> I have seen 2 guys wearing yoga pants today wtf?


I hope you noticed they were guys before they had yoga pants on


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;2123428 said:


> I couldn't get in a line up for pga this am for some reason


You have to make it before 6AM Thursday typically. Whats your email. I will send you a referral thing and we both get $.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Trying to grind out these headshots with the XR-2 is killing me!!

Hopefully by the end of the weekend the assault rifles are gold.


----------



## mnlefty

TKLAWN;2123440 said:


> Guessing Ford threw a lot of money at them and they couldn't refuse?


Has to be this... All the stuff they had to "buy" from Hendrick will probably be provided or paid for by Ford.

Stewart:
"As a business owner you can't overlook great opportunities and that's what this was -- it was a great opportunity for our company," Stewart said. "I wouldn't be doing my job as a car owner if I didn't look and explore every opportunity that was out there to make our company better and help give us the best opportunity to win more races and championships in the future."

Haas:
"We think it provides the kind of ability and resources that will ultimately bring Stewart-Haas Racing the stability that it really needs."


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2123430 said:


> That's what my limits are at too. Most work can be done with $2,000,000 general liability, but that large landscape renovation we did last year had $5,000,000 requirement.
> 
> Even so, it was just a $600 rider to go from $2,000,000 to the $5,000,000 limit.


That's what I have to do insurance goes to 4 mill with a 2 mill rider


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2123439 said:


> I have seen 2 guys wearing yoga pants today wtf?


Hanging out with Lwnmwrman again...?


----------



## cbservicesllc

mnlefty;2123444 said:


> Has to be this... All the stuff they had to "buy" from Hendrick will probably be provided or paid for by Ford.
> 
> Stewart:
> "As a business owner you can't overlook great opportunities and that's what this was -- it was a great opportunity for our company," Stewart said. "I wouldn't be doing my job as a car owner if I didn't look and explore every opportunity that was out there to make our company better and help give us the best opportunity to win more races and championships in the future."
> 
> Haas:
> "We think it provides the kind of ability and resources that will ultimately bring Stewart-Haas Racing the stability that it really needs."


Well there it is... payup payup payup


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;2123451 said:


> Well there it is... payup payup payup


All about the benjamins.......


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;2123441 said:


> I hope you noticed they were guys before they had yoga pants on


LOL - No kidding


----------



## djagusch

cbservicesllc;2123451 said:


> Well there it is... payup payup payup


Sold out. Wonder about a f1 deal is also in the works. Roush going to a 3rd inline team can't make him happy.

Hendrick was to at ease to lend talent and staff to switch teams.


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;2123394 said:


> I already had most of them do that this year after last years low snowfall


Thats why i try to stay away from residential. Commercial accounts like the monthly payment the same all year.....


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

*Hydro*

Bidding Spring Work, hydroseed in my scope (unusual). Can anyone here give a ballpark for SY or SF pricing? Please PM if you want.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

theres been so many discussions on here that I cant remember what has and hasn't been covered. 


what does everyone do for credit card finance charges? you know the 3% they charge you to swipe it. do you charge the customer? figure it in your rates? or just figure its nice to have the money right now instead of waiting?


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2123468 said:


> theres been so many discussions on here that I cant remember what has and hasn't been covered.
> 
> what does everyone do for credit card finance charges? you know the 3% they charge you to swipe it. do you charge the customer? figure it in your rates? or just figure its nice to have the money right now instead of waiting?


***interested***

Follow up: What service do you use?
Anyone use PayPal? Seems they take enough to eat up all profits.


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;2123468 said:


> theres been so many discussions on here that I cant remember what has and hasn't been covered.
> 
> what does everyone do for credit card finance charges? you know the 3% they charge you to swipe it. do you charge the customer? figure it in your rates? or just figure its nice to have the money right now instead of waiting?


Cash or check.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2123468 said:


> theres been so many discussions on here that I cant remember what has and hasn't been covered.
> 
> what does everyone do for credit card finance charges? you know the 3% they charge you to swipe it. do you charge the customer? figure it in your rates? or just figure its nice to have the money right now instead of waiting?


I don't take credit cards. Cash or check.

If I DID take credit cards, I would add in 5% "convienvce fee".


----------



## jimslawnsnow

years back I had a credit card machine in the house. it was a pain. then the company started charging more and more for the machine. then they would add fees on if I didn't meet a certain amount and kept raising that rate. I have a negative mark on my credit because I stopped paying on it. they say I broke the terms of lease, but they did first and wont take me to court to settle it as they know they would lose. and the dummies threatened me if I didn't sent the dumb thing back. they wouldn't give me address. I still have the thing boxed up and ready to go. this was through national lease. 

planning on getting a square or something that plugs into my phone. figured it'll be handy for one time customers or slow payers. i'd still do the service but must have a CC on file if they don't pay by a certain time frame.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2123468 said:


> theres been so many discussions on here that I cant remember what has and hasn't been covered.
> 
> what does everyone do for credit card finance charges? you know the 3% they charge you to swipe it. do you charge the customer? figure it in your rates? or just figure its nice to have the money right now instead of waiting?


You cannot charge a credit card "fee"... All you can do is offer a cash/check discount...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I have a commercial property say they could pay as soon as the invoice came with a CC. other wise they pay with online services. that normally take 14-18 days after they get the invoice and enter the payment


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2123480 said:


> You cannot charge a credit card "fee"... All you can do is offer a cash/check discount...


why not? a lot of places do. heck they even have minimums now


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;2123461 said:


> Thats why i try to stay away from residential. Commercial accounts like the monthly payment the same all year.....


I don't do a single driveway


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2123482 said:


> why not? a lot of places do. heck they even have minimums now


Just look at gas stations. Cash price / credit price...???
Maybe they are exempt.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

wifes friend is freaking out because of the name we chose for our new dog. really? why the hell does it matter what someone names their dog? why get all worked up about it? sheesh


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2123484 said:


> Just look at gas stations. Cash price / credit price...???
> Maybe they are exempt.


wifes tattoo place does it, both compost sites in town does it, I believe a few equipment dealers I use does. seems like the high volume places don't do this though

unless he's talking about you cant because people wont go for it?


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2123482 said:


> why not? a lot of places do. heck they even have minimums now


Because it is against the law... or is it the fine print with all the credit card companies? Now I have to dig...


----------



## mnlefty

Back in the day I did mine through quickbooks service. I don't remember the numbers exactly, but I believe there was an annual fee (less than $100) that covered CC and electronic checks. CC were something like $.29 per transaction plus 2.49% or something close. Electronic checks were a flat fee, something like $.39 each. I ate the fees in exchange for the convenience. Had somewhere around 20% of regular customers put CC or checking account on file that I charged immediately at time of invoice.

The electronic check fee also covered scanning/electronic deposit of mailed checks. I could do them in batches every few days and did not have to go to the bank to deposit, which was nice for me since the bank was in St. Paul. This was before all the bank apps that can deposit checks from a smartphone photo.


----------



## cbservicesllc

cbservicesllc;2123490 said:


> Because it is against the law... or is it the fine print with all the credit card companies? Now I have to dig...


Hmmm... State Statute changed in September... you can do a surcharge up to 5% as long as you disclose it before the purchase Thumbs Up

And it looks like there was a settlement with all the CC companies in 2013 that allows for surcharges...

There are still 10 states in which a surcharge is illegal


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2123490 said:


> Because it is against the law... or is it the fine print with all the credit card companies? Now I have to dig...


 I was always under the impression it's against the law


----------



## mnlefty

cbservicesllc;2123492 said:


> Hmmm... State Statute changed in September... you can do a surcharge up to 5% as long as you disclose it before the purchase Thumbs Up
> 
> And it looks like there was a settlement with all the CC companies in 2013 that allows for surcharges...
> 
> There are still 10 states in which a surcharge is illegal


I wonder if they changed it due to their own operations. Back when it was still illegal to charge the fee places that sold hunting/fishing licenses wouldn't take CC for those sales because they lost the money on processing. State fees at the DMV were cash or chck only as well. Then the state made an exemption allowing retailers to add the fee to license sales, I don't recall if they exempted themselves at the DMV then as well?

Probably heard enough complaining about why can they allow CC fees to be charged for "state" purchases that they had to change the law.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

It would be alot easier to just raise your prices a few percent to cover it. I guess if you were 100% CC you could just raise your prices to whatever the fee is. I guess raising everyone 2% isn't that big of deal.... probably


----------



## cbservicesllc

mnlefty;2123495 said:


> I wonder if they changed it due to their own operations. Back when it was still illegal to charge the fee places that sold hunting/fishing licenses wouldn't take CC for those sales because they lost the money on processing. State fees at the DMV were cash or chck only as well. Then the state made an exemption allowing retailers to add the fee to license sales, I don't recall if they exempted themselves at the DMV then as well?
> 
> Probably heard enough complaining about why can they allow CC fees to be charged for "state" purchases that they had to change the law.


Yeah... I was wondering how my local DMV was doing it... Then I just assumed they were exempt just like all other government entities...


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2123496 said:


> It would be alot easier to just raise your prices a few percent to cover it. I guess if you were 100% CC you could just raise your prices to whatever the fee is. I guess raising everyone 2% isn't that big of deal.... probably


Kind of the approach we took, people just don't like seeing all the extra "fees"


----------



## Bill1090

One of you guys should buy this. I'd probably even deliver it 1/2 way. $2300ish. 16' 2 3500lbs axles.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2123514 said:


> One of you guys should buy this. I'd probably even deliver it 1/2 way. $2300ish. 16' 7000lbs axles.


Tempting. Why are you selling it


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2123515 said:


> Tempting. Why are you selling it


Want a gooseneck and dump trailer. I had to edit the post. It's got 2 3500 pound axles, not 2 7000 pound axles


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2123490 said:


> Because it is against the law... or is it the fine print with all the credit card companies? Now I have to dig...


I got charged a fee to send you money


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;2123518 said:


> I got charged a fee to send you money


Cost me an extra $.59!!! I'm going broke over a bunch of cars that only turn left!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2123516 said:


> Want a gooseneck and dump trailer. I had to edit the post. It's got 2 3500 pound axles, not 2 7000 pound axles


I kinda figured you meant 7k total


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2123518 said:


> I got charged a fee to send you money


What????? I thought it was free!?!?!?


----------



## kfxgreenie

Bill1090;2123516 said:


> Want a gooseneck and dump trailer. I had to edit the post. It's got 2 3500 pound axles, not 2 7000 pound axles


Buying this one?
http://www.autobase.com/cgi/info.exe?bc=13348675&dealer=autotoy


----------



## Bill1090

kfxgreenie;2123524 said:


> Buying this one?
> http://www.autobase.com/cgi/info.exe?bc=13348675&dealer=autotoy


Maybe. Or maybe a new 25' flat gooseneck and a bumper pull dump. Or just a flat gooseneck and sell the rest of my stuff and get out of this industy.


----------



## kfxgreenie

Bill1090;2123528 said:


> Maybe. Or maybe a new 25' flat gooseneck and a bumper pull dump. Or just a flat gooseneck and sell the rest of my stuff and get out of this industy.


I've had my eye on a particular gooseneck for over a year now. Had a little accident last year otherwise was poised to special order one. This one is a great price IMO though. For a ransom I could share the info....... payup:


----------



## Bill1090

kfxgreenie;2123532 said:


> I've had my eye on a particular gooseneck for over a year now. Had a little accident last year otherwise was poised to special order one. This one is a great price IMO though. For a ransom I could share the info....... payup:


Is it a new one? What size is it?


----------



## Bill1090

Should add that I'll probably have my 7 1/2 Western Midweight up for sale within the next month also if anyone needs a smaller plow.


----------



## ryde307

Jim what did you name the dog that made someone care that much?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

ryde307;2123535 said:


> Jim what did you name the dog that made someone care that much?


Not sure if I updated pics. We had our eye on a fawn quin great dane. She was supposed to be sold, so we settled on a harlequin male. The sale fell through on the fawnquin, so we said we want her instead. We took a family vote and Shelby was the winning name for the female. Wife's friend said it's not unique enough for a great dane. Guess she's not talking to us now


----------



## kfxgreenie

Bill1090;2123533 said:


> Is it a new one? What size is it?


http://www.alumline.com/specials/flatbeds-cargo-trailers

Little more money up front, but put 8000 lb axles and super single 17.5"s they can bump the GVWR up to 20,000. Than put 15 to 20% of that on the TV and a trailer weight of only 4800 lbs for a 32' gives a payload of about 15K.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sure wants to go back and forth between all or nothing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My spring from 2 years ago.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yesterday, the 4"+ line was south of me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Of much more consequence is the potential storm system tuesday and
wednesday of next week. there are differences between the
gem/gfs/ecmwf in term of both the individual models and the run to
run consistency. The difference seems to center on the interaction
between the upper level wave moving onshore sunday night...and the
interaction with a pv anomaly rotating around the polar vortex over
hudson bay.

First the longwave trough. At 00z tuesday the gfs/gem/ecmwf 25.12
are in remarkable agreement with the trough axis located over
wyoming. However...the most notable difference is in the orientation
of the wave...meaning the gem has a positive tilt...the ecmwf a bit
less positive...and the gfs more neutral. The positive tilt allows
the system to propagate eastward more quickly...and as a result the
following 48hours of model guidance shows the gem harmlessly
tracking an open wave over the ohio river valley...while the ecmwf
developed a storm over the illinios river valley...and the gfs
develops a powerful cyclone over the iowa river valley bringing over
a foot of snow to southern mn and central wi.

this difference in track and intensity is also tied to the
interaction with the aforementioned northern stream shortwave that
is forecast to drop southward from hudson bay toward the great
lakes. The gem is faster with this wave...and as a result doesnt
allow the cyclone over the central conus to develop and move
northward like the gfs does. The exact track of the midwest cyclone
will depend on how this wave evolves. feel that our cyclone over the
central us will have tremendous amounts of latent heat
release...which should build the ridge downstream and allow if
anything a more northern solution than currently indicated by the
models. However...if the northern stream shortwave moves through as
quickly as the gem indicates...then chances for a mn/wi snowstorm
decrease dramatically.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2123563 said:


> My spring from 2 years ago.


Wow... watch out NE Iowa


----------



## Bill1090

kfxgreenie;2123556 said:


> http://www.alumline.com/specials/flatbeds-cargo-trailers
> 
> Little more money up front, but put 8000 lb axles and super single 17.5"s they can bump the GVWR up to 20,000. Than put 15 to 20% of that on the TV and a trailer weight of only 4800 lbs for a 32' gives a payload of about 15K.


Eh you can have it. I'll stick with steel.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2123563 said:


> My spring from 2 years ago.


Awww hell naw!


----------



## albhb3

anybody want some real tacky 1990s plastic gold metal lights... they work just took them down they are free but am gonna have to charge for the dust


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2123569 said:


> Awww hell naw!


:laughing: Don't worry, that's just 35" over 2 weeks. Handled easily.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

kfxgreenie;2123556 said:


> http://www.alumline.com/specials/flatbeds-cargo-trailers
> 
> Little more money up front, but put 8000 lb axles and super single 17.5"s they can bump the GVWR up to 20,000. Than put 15 to 20% of that on the TV and a trailer weight of only 4800 lbs for a 32' gives a payload of about 15K.


They have a nice 18' landscape trailer. Not too badly priced either for 100% aluminum.


----------



## ryde307

I can't even imagine what 40" of snow would be like right now. With warm temps it would be a nightmare.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2123571 said:


> :laughing: Don't worry, that's just 35" over 2 weeks. Handled easily.


That would be the definition of "concrete".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2123573 said:


> I can't even imagine what 40" of snow would be like right now. With warm temps it would be a nightmare.


FWIW, it isn't all at one time.

BUT, it WOULD be hard to get everything pushed back. It would pack together so hard at the end of the push.

It would be hard to get around to everything and keep the push backs going.

The ground would start to get soft as well, from all the moisture.


----------



## kfxgreenie

Bill1090;2123568 said:


> Eh you can have it. I'll stick with steel.


Oh I understand, I just look at weight ratings, DOT combined rig ratings, and the extra capacity would be worth it IMO. I see both sides though.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2123576 said:


> FWIW, it isn't all at one time.
> 
> BUT, it WOULD be hard to get everything pushed back. It would pack together so hard at the end of the push.
> 
> It would be hard to get around to everything and keep the push backs going.
> 
> The ground would start to get soft as well, from all the moisture.


Imagine trying to back drag or blow it


----------



## Bill1090

kfxgreenie;2123581 said:


> Oh I understand, I just look at weight ratings, DOT combined rig ratings, and the extra capacity would be worth it IMO. I see both sides though.


I see Auto Toy Trader has a 20klbs Traxx 25' for $7k. I might go have a look at that. That's over $1000 cheaper that the comparable load trail. The sucky part is the duals pull harder.


----------



## kfxgreenie

Bill1090;2123589 said:


> I see Auto Toy Trader has a 20klbs Traxx 25' for $7k. I might go have a look at that. That's over $1000 cheaper that the comparable load trail. The sucky part is the duals pull harder.


For $1K, still 20K rating, super singles, better rack, monster ramps, spare tire mounted, more for your $ IMO.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/20-5-20000-...tr=true&hash=item41a4f4cc64&item=281940380772


----------



## Bill1090

kfxgreenie;2123598 said:


> For $1K, still 20K rating, super singles, better rack, monster ramps, spare tire mounted, more for your $ IMO.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/20-5-20000-...tr=true&hash=item41a4f4cc64&item=281940380772


I like that one. Good find!


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2123573 said:


> I can't even imagine what 40" of snow would be like right now. With warm temps it would be a nightmare.


Yeah... I'm with you there...


----------



## Camden

Should be a 2-1 game. Haula was snake bitten on two opportunities and Dubnyk stole a goal from Philly.


----------



## Bill1090

Uh oh. They are dropping my temps for Tuesday.


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;2123520 said:


> Cost me an extra $.59!!! I'm going broke over a bunch of cars that only turn left!


Just think what it would cost if they turned right also!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

.2" of moisture by March 12....


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2123477 said:


> years back I had a credit card machine in the house. it was a pain. then the company started charging more and more for the machine. then they would add fees on if I didn't meet a certain amount and kept raising that rate. I have a negative mark on my credit because I stopped paying on it. they say I broke the terms of lease, but they did first and wont take me to court to settle it as they know they would lose. and the dummies threatened me if I didn't sent the dumb thing back. they wouldn't give me address. I still have the thing boxed up and ready to go. this was through national lease.
> 
> planning on getting a square or something that plugs into my phone. figured it'll be handy for one time customers or slow payers. i'd still do the service but must have a CC on file if they don't pay by a certain time frame.


I have used square in the past. Depending on how much the bill is depends on if i would eat the fee. I had one invoive for a deck over $15,000.00, i added the swipe charge to the bill. I think square gets 3%, i cannot remember. If it is a couple hundred, it is worth eating the fee to get paid sooner to some, others dont mind waiting and most people are use to pay a fee to charge.


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal...............


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;2123480 said:


> You cannot charge a credit card "fee"... All you can do is offer a cash/check discount...


I charge a convenience fee for using a credit card.


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2123650 said:


> I have used square in the past. Depending on how much the bill is depends on if i would eat the fee. I had one invoive for a deck over $15,000.00, i added the swipe charge to the bill. I think square gets 3%, i cannot remember. If it is a couple hundred, it is worth eating the fee to get paid sooner to some, others dont mind waiting and most people are use to pay a fee to charge.


Square is like 2.5%
PayPal is like 2.7%


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;2123534 said:


> Should add that I'll probably have my 7 1/2 Western Midweight up for sale within the next month also if anyone needs a smaller plow.


Nice plows, i run one on my silver 1500......


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2123540 said:


> Not sure if I updated pics. We had our eye on a fawn quin great dane. She was supposed to be sold, so we settled on a harlequin male. The sale fell through on the fawnquin, so we said we want her instead. We took a family vote and Shelby was the winning name for the female. Wife's friend said it's not unique enough for a great dane. Guess she's not talking to us now


Piss on her........


----------



## qualitycut

That was a horribly timed 2.5 hour nap.


----------



## Doughboy12

Sorry I missed one. 


Goal.........


----------



## skorum03

Been regularly going to dicks bar in Hudson for dinner on Thursdays for about a month now. Appetizers are half price all night and tap beer is cheap too. Had three beers and two apps last week and my bill was $13.50. Apps were: Bavarian pretzel and cheese (4 pretty big pretzel sticks), and beer bartered shrimp. 

Not a bad deal


----------



## snowman55

Come on Trump wrap it up tonite.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;2123661 said:


> Been regularly going to dicks bar in Hudson for dinner on Thursdays for about a month now. Appetizers are half price all night and tap beer is cheap too. Had three beers and two apps last week and my bill was $13.50. Apps were: Bavarian pretzel and cheese (4 pretty big pretzel sticks), and beer bartered shrimp.
> 
> Not a bad deal


So for the bartered shrimp do you give them beer for shrimp or shrimp for beer?


----------



## Camden

snowman55;2123663 said:


> Come on Trump wrap it up tonite.


He just took it on the chin during that exchange with Rubio.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2123670 said:


> So for the bartered shrimp do you give them beer for shrimp or shrimp for beer?


If a guy had a nickel for every word you misspelled he wouldn't have to plow anymore


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2123674 said:


> He just took it on the chin during that exchange with Rubio.


His opening statement was pretty lame. Repeated the same thing.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2123675 said:


> If a guy had a nickel for every word you misspelled he wouldn't have to plow anymore


Read his post 

I blame my fat fingers and then hitting post before i read it.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2123677 said:


> Read his post
> 
> I blame my fat fingers and then hitting post before i read it.


Haha! Just sayin!


----------



## banonea

What is the best day or time to do pre emergence apps


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://www.kare11.com/news/reports-2-dead-in-hesston-kansas-workplace-shooting/56657671

Shooting at excel companies in Hesston Kansas. Someone was pissed with thier hustler or big dog


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2123682 said:


> What is the best day or time to do pre emergence apps


Before the weeds germinate


----------



## Drakeslayer

I honestly can't believe Don Lucia hasn't been fired yet. The Goofs are so terrible.


----------



## qualitycut

Rubio called him on repeating himself everytime he talks lol


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2123683 said:


> http://www.kare11.com/news/reports-2-dead-in-hesston-kansas-workplace-shooting/56657671
> 
> Shooting at excel companies in Hesston Kansas. Someone was pissed with thier hustler or big dog


Sounds like an employee, multiple shooting scenes


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2123684 said:


> Before the weeds germinate


Smarta$$.........Thumbs Up I ment date or time.


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2123693 said:


> Smarta$$.........Thumbs Up I ment date or time.


Yea thats about the best answer you can get, more to do with temps than anything i believe.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2123695 said:


> Yea thats about the best answer you can get, more to do with temps than anything i believe.


that's what I was wondering. I want to get a grip on the weed issues I had last year.


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea;2123697 said:


> that's what I was wondering. I want to get a grip on the weed issues I had last year.


Soil Temps are the key


----------



## Drakeslayer

banonea;2123697 said:


> that's what I was wondering. I want to get a grip on the weed issues I had last year.


:laughing:
Say nope to the dope!


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2123699 said:


> Soil Temps are the key


This, should have clarified


----------



## SSS Inc.

GFS going to climb again??? Hmmmmm....


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2123701 said:


> This, should have clarified


I knew you knew Thumbs Up


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2123670 said:


> So for the bartered shrimp do you give them beer for shrimp or shrimp for beer?


Haha dang it

No


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2123702 said:


> GFS going to climb again??? Hmmmmm....


Sure.......


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2123705 said:


> Sure.......


Just comparing hour by hour as it loads. Not quite as far north as I thought but moving this way. Tight Isobars.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Just saw a commercial for a prius as a cop car......LAME


----------



## SSS Inc.

SSS Inc.;2123706 said:


> Just comparing hour by hour as it loads. Not quite as far north as I thought but moving this way. Tight Isobars.


Not far from an 1"+ of precip.


----------



## NorthernProServ

What do you guys use for Internet when you can't get cable or dsl service? Always use 4g phone at cabin but want something else would be nice? 

Satellite Internet or wireless broadband I have seen come up in quick searching


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;2123707 said:


> Just saw a commercial for a prius as a cop car......LAME


I thought the same thing, especially when the damn things are so slow on the highway


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2123708 said:


> Not far from an 1"+ of precip.


Odd how the GFS has been all or nothing every other model run.


----------



## NorthernProServ

jimslawnsnow;2123710 said:


> I thought the same thing, especially when the damn things are so slow on the highway


Almost took one out the other day, he was doing about 30 Mph getting on 694.....I lay on the horn and the little ****** flicks me off


----------



## Doughboy12

NorthernProServ;2123707 said:


> Just saw a commercial for a prius as a cop car......LAME


How did you miss that???
It's an extension of the Stupid Bowl commercial. lame as cafe.


----------



## Doughboy12

NorthernProServ;2123709 said:


> What do you guys use for Internet when you can't get cable or dsl service? Always use 4g phone at cabin but what something else would be nice?
> 
> Satellite Internet or wireless broadband I have seen come up in quick searching


4g is still your best bet. Attm.


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2123710 said:


> I thought the same thing, especially when the damn things are so slow on the highway


Prius....either the fastest or slowest cars on the road. 
I've never seen one going the same speed as everyone else.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2123711 said:


> Odd how the GFS has been all or nothing every other model run.


Very odd indeed.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2123715 said:


> Prius....either the fastest or slowest cars on the road.
> I've never seen one going the same speed as everyone else.


My.physical therapy lady's boyfriend drives one. My reaction to her was, and he's straight? And she looks like Cameron Diaz


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2123715 said:


> Prius....either the fastest or slowest cars on the road.
> I've never seen one going the same speed as everyone else.


Oh and I've never been past by one, even when broke down with my ford 6.0 POS


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Accu has its first 60's in the extended forcast


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2123720 said:


> Oh and I've never been past by one, even when broke down with my ford 6.0 POS


Come up here more. There are times they run you off the road like a 20 something white guy in a jacked up Ford or a Dodge with the mirrors up and out. 
:laughing: :waving:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2123722 said:


> Come up here more. There are times they run you off the road like a 20 something white guy in a jacked up Ford or a Dodge with the mirrors up and out.
> :laughing: :waving:


I'll just bring the 550 and wing them off to the side


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2123723 said:


> I'll just bring the 550 and wing them off to the side


Just don't scratch that rear bumper.......


----------



## albhb3

NorthernProServ;2123709 said:


> What do you guys use for Internet when you can't get cable or dsl service? Always use 4g phone at cabin but want something else would be nice?
> 
> Satellite Internet or wireless broadband I have seen come up in quick searching


Dont do the sat internet junk


----------



## CityGuy

Anybody with a 15 GM truck that can tell me if the heater has an automatic setting like my 08 does? Also is digital? Couple I have seen personally don't.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2123764 said:


> Anybody with a 15 GM truck that can tell me if the heater has an automatic setting like my 08 does? Also is digital? Couple I have seen personally don't.


Don't you have an owners manual???


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2123768 said:


> Don't you have an owners manual???


I think he's talking about a new truck


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;2123779 said:


> I think he's talking about a new truck


Page 9...........
https://my.gmc.com/content/dam/gmow...uals/2015/gmc/sierra_1500/2015-sierra-gtk.pdf
Looks like you need to get the upgraded options package to get it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2123764 said:


> Anybody with a 15 GM truck that can tell me if the heater has an automatic setting like my 08 does? Also is digital? Couple I have seen personally don't.


If it's like Dodge, it'll depend on the trim level. My '15 ST and '13 don't have it, but my '14 Laramie does, along with the wife's Durango Citadel.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

CityGuy;2123764 said:


> Anybody with a 15 GM truck that can tell me if the heater has an automatic setting like my 08 does? Also is digital? Couple I have seen personally don't.


Mine does. Denali package.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2123790 said:


> If it's like Dodge, it'll depend on the trim level. My '15 ST and '13 don't have it, but my '14 Laramie does, along with the wife's Durango Citadel.


This is the correct answer...................


----------



## jimslawnsnow

My 14 lt does


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We get through next week, Accuweather has all but 3 days with highs in the 40's.

And that's for me all the way up here.

Feb 28
Colder; a bit of morning snow
37° Lo 26°
Hist. Avg.
34° Lo 12°
29
Periods of clouds and sun
38° Lo 13°
Hist. Avg.
34° Lo 12°
Mar 1
Colder with some sun
26° Lo 10°
Hist. Avg.
34° Lo 12°
2
Partly sunny and chilly
28° Lo 9°
Hist. Avg.
35° Lo 13°
3
A chance for snow or flurries
27° Lo 1°
Hist. Avg.
35° Lo 13°
4
Cloudy
25° Lo 15°
Hist. Avg.
35° Lo 14°
5
Cloudy, snow showers possible
33° Lo 20°
Hist. Avg.
36° Lo 14°
6
Partly sunny
37° Lo 19°
Hist. Avg.
36° Lo 15°
7
Partly sunny
42° Lo 25°
Hist. Avg.
37° Lo 15°
8
Cloudy
44° Lo 23°
Hist. Avg.
37° Lo 16°
9
Overcast
41° Lo 23°
Hist. Avg.
38° Lo 16°
10
Plenty of clouds
40° Lo 22°
Hist. Avg.
38° Lo 17°
11
Sunshine
44° Lo 20°
Hist. Avg.
39° Lo 17°
12
Considerable cloudiness
48° Lo 31°
Hist. Avg.
39° Lo 18°
13
Sun and some clouds
45° Lo 12°
Hist. Avg.
40° Lo 18°
14
Cloudy and colder
34° Lo 13°
Hist. Avg.
40° Lo 19°
15
Mostly cloudy, a little rain
41° Lo 27°
Hist. Avg.
40° Lo 19°
16
A bit of snow and rain
48° Lo 23°
Hist. Avg.
41° Lo 20°
17
Sunny
41° Lo 22°
Hist. Avg.
42° Lo 20°
18
Mostly cloudy
44° Lo 20°
Hist. Avg.
42° Lo 20°
19
Ice, then rain
42° Lo 27°
Hist. Avg.
42° Lo 21°
20
Clouds breaking for some sun
36° Lo 26°
Hist. Avg.
43° Lo 22°
21
Considerable clouds
49° Lo 22°
Hist. Avg.
44° Lo 22°
22
Cloudy and colder
40° Lo 16°
Hist. Avg.
44° Lo 23°
23
Sun and some clouds
35° Lo 15°
Hist. Avg.
45° Lo 23°
24
Mostly cloudy and colder
43° Lo 22°
Hist. Avg.
45° Lo 24°
25
Partly sunny
42° Lo 24°
Hist. Avg.
46° Lo 24°
26
A stray afternoon shower
48° Lo 30°
Hist. Avg.
46° Lo 25°
27
Low clouds
45° Lo 29°
Hist. Avg.
47° Lo 25°
28
Clouds and sunshine
47° Lo 30°
Hist. Avg.
47° Lo 26°
29
Clouds and sun
52° Lo 32°
Hist. Avg.
48° Lo 26°
30
Periods of rain
50° Lo 33°
Hist. Avg.
48° Lo 27°
31
Overcast with a touch of rain
52° Lo 32°
Hist. Avg.
49° Lo 27°
Apr 1
Low clouds
43° Lo 25°
Hist. Avg.
50° Lo 28°
2
Abundant sunshine and warmer
50° Lo 32°
Hist. Avg.
50° Lo 28°


----------



## Doughboy12

So what you're saying is it's OVER...................


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2123806 said:


> So what you're saying is it's OVER...................


After whatever we get this week, it's over. I'm calling it.


----------



## unit28

Long range *gfs metgen not very consistent. .....


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2123813 said:


> After whatever we get this week, it's over. I'm calling it.


Said that. ....lol

Edit
couple days ago (r)


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;2123708 said:


> Not far from an 1"+ of precip.


Sole key is tilt axis.....
Positive tilt =lame


----------



## Doughboy12

So no late March pop storm like we always seem to get???


#GlobalClimateChangeIsWorking


----------



## unit28

Hmmmm.......
This is 3-11 fcast 336


----------



## unit28

Wait a second.......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;2123827 said:


> Wait a second.......


It's been more than a second


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2123833 said:


> It's been more than a second


Still waiting.................


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2123833 said:


> It's been more than a second


Who are you going to trust more? A guy doing this for 26 years? Or someone reading weather maps 2+ weeks out? 

After this week, it's OVA!!!!

For the NE metro. You southern guys (along and south of 94) might be sweating it a couple of more times.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2123813 said:


> After whatever we get this week, it's over. I'm calling it.


Yeah baby!!


----------



## Bill1090

Hey Jim, how long do you think an older 6row planter is from the tip of the town get to the very back?


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;2123783 said:


> Page 9...........
> https://my.gmc.com/content/dam/gmow...uals/2015/gmc/sierra_1500/2015-sierra-gtk.pdf
> Looks like you need to get the upgraded options package to get it.


According to the picture and info I can't get similar to what I currently have. Really don't care for the nobs, rather have push button digital like I have now.


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;2123783 said:


> Page 9...........
> https://my.gmc.com/content/dam/gmow...uals/2015/gmc/sierra_1500/2015-sierra-gtk.pdf
> Looks like you need to get the upgraded options package to get it.


The picture on the build sites really doesn't change much so it's hard to tell.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2123846 said:


> According to the picture and info I can't get similar to what I currently have. Really don't care for the nobs, rather have push button digital like I have now.


Why dont you just go look at some


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2123845 said:


> Hey Jim, how long do you think an older 6row planter is from the tip of the town get to the very back?


I'm assuming you are saying tongue. Some of those you can fold it in.15 ft maybe?


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;2123853 said:


> Why dont you just go look at some


I have but only on Sundays. I hate auto sales people pestering me when I am just looking.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2123857 said:


> I have but only on Sundays. I hate auto sales people pestering me when I am just looking.


All you have to do is say "I'm just looking". Orrrrrr... better yet, actually CALL the dealership, ask for new truck sales, and say "this is what I'm looking for, is it available?".

Just saying.......


----------



## Drakeslayer

600' of curb lines look like this. Hopefully the lawn guy can charge to clean it up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2123870 said:


> 600' of curb lines look like this. Hopefully the lawn guy can charge to clean it up.


You need a price on brushing it off with a broom? 
I know a guy that'll be available between March 16 and March 20.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2123873 said:


> You need a price on brushing it off with a broom?
> I know a guy that'll be available between March 16 and March 20.


No. We just plow the lot and are not responsible for chip seal being in the lawn. Im not sure who mows it but they might be a little surprised when they show up the first time this spring.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2123790 said:


> If it's like Dodge, it'll depend on the trim level. My '15 ST and '13 don't have it, but my '14 Laramie does, along with the wife's Durango Citadel.


This... Pretty much every manufacturer depends on the trim level


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2123838 said:


> For the NE metro. You WAY southern guys (along and south of 90) might be sweating it a couple of more times.


Fixed it for you...


----------



## ryde307

Jim I forget are you near Owatonna?


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2123846 said:


> According to the picture and info I can't get similar to what I currently have. Really don't care for the nobs, rather have push button digital like I have now.


Things change... adapt and overcome


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2123870 said:


> 600' of curb lines look like this. Hopefully the lawn guy can charge to clean it up.


Dang SSS....


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2123856 said:


> I'm assuming you are saying tongue. Some of those you can fold it in.15 ft maybe?


Yes. I found an IH 900 6ROW up by Amery Wi for a good price. Just not sure how I'd get it home.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2123884 said:


> Dang SSS....


Well if the plow guy didn't use so much down pressure this wouldn't be a problem. 

In all seriousness if property owners were smart they would keep the snow on the lot for the first winter.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

ryde307;2123882 said:


> Jim I forget are you near Owatonna?


Yes sir...............


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2123885 said:


> Yes. I found an IH 900 6ROW up by Amery Wi for a good price. Just not sure how I'd get it home.


Some how you'd have to take the tongue off if you were to do it yourself, or just pull it home


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2123886 said:


> Well if the plow guy didn't use so much down pressure this wouldn't be a problem.
> 
> In all seriousness if property owners were smart they would keep the snow on the lot for the first winter.


Geez, must be snow in the forecast 

Salt only the first year... TOOOOOOOONS of salt


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2123860 said:


> All you have to do is say "I'm just looking". Orrrrrr... better yet, actually CALL the dealership, ask for new truck sales, and say "this is what I'm looking for, is it available?".
> 
> Just saying.......


Yea pretty easy to say im just looking and they leave you alone. What's the point of going on a Sunday when you can just peak through the window.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2123893 said:


> Yea pretty easy to say im just looking and they leave you alone. What's the point of going on a Sunday when you can just peak through the window.


I tried to buy a gas ford before I bought that POS 6.0. Anyway I couldn't get anyone out there. I go in and no one around. This was my local ford/dodge dealer. I made a couple trips back as I liked this truck. Damn thing got sold or transferred. I got stuck with a out of shape guy who didn't care to go look at the other trucks or look up info on them. Haven't bought anything there since. I have tried though.

He probably like me and has had bad experiences and just dreds going because you never know who's going to come and talk to you, and you just never know when you go to look you may find the right truck and have questions


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2123893 said:


> Yea pretty easy to say im just looking and they leave you alone. What's the point of going on a Sunday when you can just peak through the window.


Or a guy just calls your dad, say this is what I want, he finds it, gives you a price, and you go buy it... Thumbs Up


----------



## albhb3

you guys did hear the twin cities are in the top 5 for more of our snow being rain instead these days right


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2123885 said:


> Yes. I found an IH 900 6ROW up by Amery Wi for a good price. Just not sure how I'd get it home.


Leave Amery, 6 pm Sunday night with someone behind you with flashers on.

Done that before with stuff. You only sweat for the first hour.

Not nearly as bad as when I flew to NY to pick up a truck a couple of years ago, and the guy pulled the plates. Every time the highway patrol was behind me on the turnpike I was waiting for the cherries.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2123900 said:


> Leave Amery, 6 pm Sunday night with someone behind you with flashers on.
> 
> Done that before with stuff. You only sweat for the first hour.
> 
> Not nearly as bad as when I flew to NY to pick up a truck a couple of years ago, and the guy pulled the plates. Every time the highway patrol was behind me on the turnpike I was waiting for the cherries.


I'm more worried about losing a bearing. It's like 150 miles.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;2123902 said:


> I'm more worried about losing a bearing. It's like 150 miles.


Uship.com
....


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2123852 said:


> The picture on the build sites really doesn't change much so it's hard to tell.


Building a 15'. Spec-ing what you want to find a leftover maybe.
Good luck with that.

I don't think so......................

Government workers are helpless aren't they. GD


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2123857 said:


> I have but only on Sundays. I hate auto sales people pestering me when I am just looking.


Grow up. JC man. You have to be trolling us now.


----------



## unit28

That system that I said couple days ago (r) , said could block in Sunday's precip

Is moving away to soon.like I thought

Thanks for your patience. .....


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;2123909 said:


> Grow up. JC man. You have to be trolling us now.


Wow. The guy asks a simple question and you guys want to hang him. He's not the only one that strolls around the dealership on Sundays just to take a look. SSS Sr. has been doing that for years.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2123908 said:


> Building a 15'. Spec-ing what you want to find a leftover maybe.
> Good luck with that.
> 
> I don't think so......................
> 
> Government workers are helpless aren't they. GD


Well... ya know...


----------



## CityGuy

Sss your not in New Brighton? Dump had box up and grabbed some wires.


----------



## Green Grass

Well I suppose that I should get up.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2123911 said:


> Wow. The guy asks a simple question and you guys want to hang him. He's not the only one that strolls around the dealership on Sundays just to take a look. SSS Sr. has been doing that for years.


Nothing wrong with going to look on a sunday, but if you have questions on stuff like that wouldnt it be best to go look and talk to a person who knows what options you can actually get as far as what kind of knobs for the temperature? I guess when i go look at things im curious about or serious about buying i like a sales person to be able to answer any questions i may have at that moment.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2123915 said:


> Well I suppose that I should get up.


Lol geez......


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;2123914 said:


> Sss your not in New Brighton? Dump had box up and grabbed some wires.


Nope, Not us.



qualitycut;2123916 said:


> Nothing wrong with going to look on a sunday, but if you have questions on stuff like that wouldnt it be best to go look and talk to a person who knows what options you can actually get as far as what kind of knobs for the temperature? I guess when i go look at things im curious about or serious about buying i like a sales person to be able to answer any questions i may have at that moment.


Or since there are a ton of guys on here that have newer trucks maybe they would know really quick. Simple questions are posed on this thread everyday.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2123911 said:


> Wow. The guy asks a simple question and you guys want to hang him. He's not the only one that strolls around the dealership on Sundays just to take a look. SSS Sr. has been doing that for years.





SSS Inc.;2123919 said:


> Or since there are a ton of guys on here that have newer trucks maybe they would know really quick. Simple questions are posed on this thread everyday.


Wasn't so much the original question. More the dumb follow up ones.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Apparently the old JimLawn has been rubbing off on Doughboy.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2123921 said:


> Apparently the old JimLawn has been rubbing off on Doughboy.


You can be quite the crab cafe too. It must be contagious. ....... or perhaps it's this damn business?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I've turned a new leaf.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2123922 said:


> You can be quite the crab cafe too. It must be contagious. ....... or perhaps it's this damn business?


Doughboy hasn't been in it long enough to be crabby.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

There's $1500 at the DMV.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2123925 said:


> There's $1500 at the DMV.


I just went today also. Not 1500 though thats where the 1 tons help.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2123928 said:


> I just went today also. Not 1500 though thats where the 1 tons help.


That's for (3) 1 tons, a newer 2500, an older 2500 and the wife's Durango.

No trailers yet.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2123929 said:


> That's for (3) 1 tons, a newer 2500, an older 2500 and the wife's Durango.
> 
> No trailers yet.


Well trailers are cheap at least


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;2123922 said:


> You can be quite the crab cafe too. It must be contagious. ....... or perhaps it's this damn business?


Only running 90 grit today, not to bad....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sure feels nicer than 35ish out.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

i have the 550 and 2 1 tons, 2 trailers and the expedition


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2123929 said:


> That's for (3) 1 tons, a newer 2500, an older 2500 and the wife's Durango.
> 
> No trailers yet.


I have a feeling the durango and 1 2500 cost more then everything else


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2123925 said:


> There's $1500 at the DMV.


Yeahhhhhhhhh... I haven't been yet... Just a hair late...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

went from 16" to 1.4" quick


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2123938 said:


> I have a feeling the durango and 1 2500 cost more then everything else


Those were just short of $900.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

shoveler is back in jail. this time warrant for DOC


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

For what I paid for the Durango, I could have bought my '14 Laramie with the RamBox, almost. In the 5-6 years we will own it, I would have saved just under $2,000 in tabs. 

One would argue the 3500 is much harder on the roads than the Durango. So shouldn't the tabs be opposite?


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2123947 said:


> For what I paid for the Durango, I could have bought my '14 Laramie with the RamBox, almost. In the 5-6 years we will own it, I would have saved just under $2,000 in tabs.
> 
> One would argue the 3500 is much harder on the roads than the Durango. So shouldn't the tabs be opposite?


NOOOOOOOOO because then I would have to pay more for tabs!


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2123924 said:


> Doughboy hasn't been in it long enough to be crabby.


I'm sorry to have offended anyone. 
Like I said, it was the follow up comments that made no sense. 
Buttons vs. knobs vs. auto vs. digital and not being adult enough to tell the car sales man to not pester you. He's just tying to do his job.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2123949 said:


> NOOOOOOOOO because then I would have to pay more for tabs!


Okay, then how about next time I should just buy another 3500 instead and make her drive that?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2123951 said:


> I'm sorry to have offended anyone.
> Like I said, it was the follow up comments that made no sense.
> Buttons vs. knobs vs. auto vs. digital and not being adult enough to tell the car sales man to not pester you. He's just tying to do his job.


It's just him being him.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You guys have issues with your front plates being ripped off from plowing?


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2123955 said:


> You guys have issues with your front plates being ripped off from plowing?


Nope.......:waving: :laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2123953 said:


> It's just him being him.


I know. Just got me today.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2123952 said:


> Okay, then how about next time I should just buy another 3500 instead and make her drive that?


I would but that is just me


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2123955 said:


> You guys have issues with your front plates being ripped off from plowing?


Is yours in a plastic type deal that screws on or is it directly screwed to the bumper


----------



## Doughboy12

No need to go to Crashed Ice now......
http://www.kare11.com/news/black-lives-matter-st-paul-cancels-crashed-ice-protest/57080140


----------



## Doughboy12

More dumb criminals:
http://www.kare11.com/news/crime/bank-teller-boyfriend-charged-in-heist/57257687


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2123959 said:


> Is yours in a plastic type deal that screws on or is it directly screwed to the bumper


I don't have a frame around mine. Plates just screw right into the bumper holders.

I lose at least 1 front plate per year. This year it happened on two trucks.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2123952 said:


> Okay, then how about next time I should just buy another 3500 instead and make her drive that?


Bad idea... My wife drove my truck for a week while her Explorer was in the shop... Now she wants one... :crying:


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2123970 said:


> I don't have a frame around mine. Plates just screw right into the bumper holders.
> 
> I lose at least 1 front plate per year. This year it happened on two trucks.


I'm missing something here. Doesn't the plow protect the plate from snow???
Seriously. I'm not razzing you. I can't invision how this happens.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2123985 said:


> I'm missing something here. Doesn't the plow protect the plate from snow???
> Seriously. I'm not razzing you. I can't invision how this happens.


It's from back dragging. The snow piles up behind the plow, works its way behind the plate and pushes the bottom of the back of the plate up and away from the bumper. Then it's like wiggling a pop tab can back and forth and pops off.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2123985 said:


> I'm missing something here. Doesn't the plow protect the plate from snow???
> Seriously. I'm not razzing you. I can't invision how this happens.


Not when pushing into a pile and plow lifts


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2123987 said:


> It's from back dragging. The snow piles up behind the plow, works its way behind the plate and pushes the bottom of the plate up and away from the bumper. Then it's like wiggling a pop tab can back and forth and pops off.


 There's too much extra plate hanging off the bumper the way that they mount on the ram. My buddies rips off in the middle of summer all the time. You need to get a plastic frame for it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2123990 said:


> There's too much extra plate hanging off the bumper the way that they mount on the ram. My buddies rips off in the middle of summer all the time. You need to get a plastic frame for it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The second and 3rd Gen Rams used to have a bracket that would mount to the front bumper, then you could put 4 screws into the plate.


----------



## mnlefty

cbservicesllc;2123971 said:


> Bad idea... My wife drove my truck for a week while her Explorer was in the shop... Now she wants one... :crying:


Give her yours and call Quality's dad for a new one for yourself.


----------



## snowman55

New plates are junk I am constantly replacing them. They disintegrate. trailers, salt trucks are the worst. We started cutting out steel templates to mount them to. Have to pay for "new" ones all the time. A sticker would last longer than the new junk plates.


----------



## cbservicesllc

mnlefty;2124001 said:


> Give her yours and call Quality's dad for a new one for yourself.


Brilliant!!!


----------



## banonea

Has anybody heard anything about this storm that supposed to hit Monday? There are reports of 14" in Iowa and 9" here...


----------



## qualitycut

Why in the cafe wont the printer print when a color cartridge is out when you just want to print black!


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2123991 said:


>


I get it now....thank you.

I don't even have the strength to tease you about your budget trucks anymore. :waving:


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2124016 said:


> Has anybody heard anything about this storm that supposed to hit Monday? There are reports of 14" in Iowa and 9" here...


Rain.............is what I am hearing.


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2124016 said:


> Has anybody heard anything about this storm that supposed to hit Monday? There are reports of 14" in Iowa and 9" here...


Supposed to be 50°


----------



## Doughboy12

This is as close as I will get...



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10156647743560457


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2124014 said:


> brilliant!!!


2017

:d 

.....


----------



## unit28

banonea;2124016 said:


> Has anybody heard anything about this storm that supposed to hit Monday? There are reports of 14" in Iowa and 9" here...


9" would be really stretching it

It'll be shearing any precipitation with a tight gradient, keeping mainly south of you

Doubt you see 42*


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2123991 said:


>


You can buy metal frames at Napa that will protect them


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2124014 said:


> Brilliant!!!


Wait for a '17


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2124045 said:


> Wait for a '17


Is that a body style switch?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

No one is here @ Wild Mtn if you wanna ski.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2124042 said:


> You can buy metal frames at Napa that will protect them


I'll have to get one of those "Just RAM it" ones.


----------



## banonea

unit28;2124038 said:


> 9" would be really stretching it
> 
> It'll be shearing any precipitation with a tight gradient, keeping mainly south of you
> 
> Doubt you see 42*


Thanks for the info......


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2123944 said:


> shoveler is back in jail. this time warrant for DOC


Skip court or something?


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2124050 said:


> Is that a body style switch?


Yes it is....


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2124057 said:


> I'll have to get one of those "Just RAM it" ones.


Gonna put that on the back plate?


----------



## CityGuy

Hey SSS I know you guys pave/ repair lots but do you do roads?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2124059 said:


> Skip court or something?


He just got out for driving on revoked licence. Guessing he failed a piss test


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2124033 said:


> Supposed to be 50°


50 monday? No way


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2124065 said:


> 50 monday? No way


51 according to NWS for here


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Holy crap 57 for tomorrow now


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2124037 said:


> 2017
> 
> :d
> 
> .....


Well of course


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2124065 said:


> 50 monday? No way


You sure???










Dangit, that's not the one I was looking to post.

Oh well, you know what I was trying to post.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2124065 said:


> 50 monday? No way


Sorry, 47. Do you only check the chance of snow and not temps


----------



## Camden

I don't know if this will work on here:




__ https://www.facebook.com/paul.mcbride.359/posts/1035308239866336


----------



## unit28

Highs Monday as wpc forecasted
If the cold front comes through late Sunday

I doubt it gets above 42* there , in Rochester
But I ain't no expert


----------



## unit28

So our son decides to come visit his mom tonight
I can't stand to look at him

Haven't seen him in 6 or 7 years since he just uprooted from us.
We've made lots of attempts to have a relationship, but he never returned phone calls or texts

Thought I was through crying
I miss him so much it hurts
But I'm not getting my hopes up
Can only rip a man's heart out so much


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2124067 said:


> Holy crap 57 for tomorrow now


Perfect!!...


----------



## TKLAWN

unit28;2124086 said:


> So our son decides to come visit his mom tonight
> I can't stand to look at him
> 
> Haven't seen him in 6 or 7 years since he just uprooted from us.
> We've made lots of attempts to have a relationship, but he never returned phone calls or texts
> 
> Thought I was through crying
> I miss him so much it hurts
> But I'm not getting my hopes up
> Can only rip a man's heart out so much


Prayers sent out to you and your family.


----------



## Bill1090

What was supposed to be a 1 hour project turned into 6. What a pain!


----------



## Bill1090

unit28;2124086 said:


> So our son decides to come visit his mom tonight
> I can't stand to look at him
> 
> Haven't seen him in 6 or 7 years since he just uprooted from us.
> We've made lots of attempts to have a relationship, but he never returned phone calls or texts
> 
> Thought I was through crying
> I miss him so much it hurts
> But I'm not getting my hopes up
> Can only rip a man's heart out so much


Sorry to hear Unit. Here's to hoping things start looking up for you.


----------



## Doughboy12

unit28;2124086 said:


> So our son decides to come visit his mom tonight
> I can't stand to look at him
> 
> Haven't seen him in 6 or 7 years since he just uprooted from us.
> We've made lots of attempts to have a relationship, but he never returned phone calls or texts
> 
> Thought I was through crying
> I miss him so much it hurts
> But I'm not getting my hopes up
> Can only rip a man's heart out so much


Wife has a brother like that. Every time he does show up its just for money...
Sad story....I've never met him.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;2124086 said:


> So our son decides to come visit his mom tonight
> I can't stand to look at him
> 
> Haven't seen him in 6 or 7 years since he just uprooted from us.
> We've made lots of attempts to have a relationship, but he never returned phone calls or texts
> 
> Thought I was through crying
> I miss him so much it hurts
> But I'm not getting my hopes up
> Can only rip a man's heart out so much


that's too bad


----------



## Camden

unit28;2124086 said:


> So our son decides to come visit his mom tonight
> I can't stand to look at him
> 
> Haven't seen him in 6 or 7 years since he just uprooted from us.
> We've made lots of attempts to have a relationship, but he never returned phone calls or texts
> 
> Thought I was through crying
> I miss him so much it hurts
> But I'm not getting my hopes up
> Can only rip a man's heart out so much


Dang...sorry to hear this.


----------



## unit28

Doughboy12;2124094 said:


> Wife has a brother like that. Every time he does show up its just for money...
> Sad story....I've never met him.


That's what sux is people who take advantage of others

my son is legit, always working his tail off
He's got a good job etc

My wife is the real reason I'm holding reserved judgment
, don't want to see her hurt from this issue more so


----------



## Doughboy12

unit28;2124102 said:


> That's what sux is people who take advantage of others
> 
> my son is legit, always working his tail off
> He's got a good job etc
> 
> My wife is the real reason I'm holding reserved judgment
> , don't want to see her hurt from this issue more so


Blood always gets the benefit of the doubt. Just have to be guarded like you are. 
Her brother's is for reasons of which some you can imagine and others not so obvious.


----------



## qualitycut

Places are really starting to slow down on paying.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2124107 said:


> Blood always gets the benefit of the doubt. Just have to be guarded like you are.
> Her brother's is for reasons of which some you can imagine and others not so obvious.


I can imagine. my sister has 5 kids with at least 2 guys. the last one shes not sure if it her husbands or his brothers. lives off the county. works enough to get a high tax return. does drugs, sells drugs. shes a drunk. only calls dad when she needs help or money. enough of the family tree


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2124110 said:


> Places are really starting to slow down on paying.


its only going to get worse, until it/if it snows


----------



## Green Grass

Target in St. Cloud is moving snow around the lot.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2124086 said:


> So our son decides to come visit his mom tonight
> I can't stand to look at him
> 
> Haven't seen him in 6 or 7 years since he just uprooted from us.
> We've made lots of attempts to have a relationship, but he never returned phone calls or texts
> 
> Thought I was through crying
> I miss him so much it hurts
> But I'm not getting my hopes up
> Can only rip a man's heart out so much


Geez, that's rough man... I hope things get better


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;2124091 said:


> What was supposed to be a 1 hour project turned into 6. What a pain!


Working on bath crashers, CB Services style this weekend... :crying:


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2124110 said:


> Places are really starting to slow down on paying.


Yeah... got a couple commercials that will be going on 30 days past due on their January invoices come March 1st... Kinda hoping for snow next week so when I send the suspension notice, I'll get checks rushed... Thumbs Up


----------



## Camden

Green Grass;2124123 said:


> Target in St. Cloud is moving snow around the lot.


I'm assuming you're at the one on the east side. Whoever does that lot puts down about 3000lbs/acre of salt. I posted a picture of it a while ago.


----------



## albhb3

cbservicesllc;2124130 said:


> Working on bath crashers, CB Services style this weekend... :crying:


fun I get to keep painting trim and doors then replace door hardware. only 5 doors, 3 bifolds, 4 rooms and 2 stair cases to go. realtor gets here at noon same guy we used last time. I really hate painting trim knees are killing me


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;2124135 said:


> I'm assuming you're at the one on the east side. Whoever does that lot puts down about 3000lbs/acre of salt. I posted a picture of it a while ago.


The one off 15. We are at red robin


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2124130 said:


> Working on bath crashers, CB Services style this weekend... :crying:


Is that where our money went?


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;2124138 said:


> Is that where our money went?


Yeah! He probably upgraded the toilet to a Bidet toilet!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2124138 said:


> Is that where our money went?


How'd you know???


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;2124144 said:


> Yeah! He probably upgraded the toilet to a Bidet toilet!


Is that the one that washes ya off


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Watching gold rush. Tiny broke a bucket on the dredge. I swear they removed a bucket to make the line shorter and tighter so it quit falling off. Minnie found some though


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2124152 said:


> Watching gold rush. Tiny broke a bucket on the dredge. I swear they removed a bucket to make the line shorter and tighter so it quit falling off. Minnie found some though


I watched that for a good 8 hours today. Gotta love being sick


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2124112 said:


> its only going to get worse, until it/if it snows


February is the only slow month to me. Shortest month so it seems like they are late.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2124160 said:


> I watched that for a good 8 hours today. Gotta love being sick


If you have pay channels. Try watching black sails


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2124152 said:


> Watching gold rush. Tiny broke a bucket on the dredge. I swear they removed a bucket to make the line shorter and tighter so it quit falling off. Minnie found some though


Yeah they definitely took one out several episodes back


----------



## mnlefty

Stillwater kid scored on a spin-o-rama type move in OT to knock off Hill Murray and go to state... video is on twitter, soon to be on sportscenter.


----------



## Camden

mnlefty;2124166 said:


> Stillwater kid scored on a spin-o-rama type move in OT to knock off Hill Murray and go to state... video is on twitter, soon to be on sportscenter.


Really sweet goal. Happy to see more rich kids out of the tournament.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

Anybody have a electric broadcast spreader they want to sell? Like a Jrco


----------



## snowman55

Camden;2124168 said:


> Really sweet goal. Happy to see more rich kids out of the tournament.


Star tribe article about how Edina hockey is getting too expensive


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Anybody ever hear of a hockey player named Jamie mcbain?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2124174 said:


> Anybody ever hear of a hockey player named Jamie mcbain?


Ha yea i used to play against him and eith him. Hes about and his dad used to drive cab way back if i remember correctly why?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2124175 said:


> Ha yea i used to play against him and eith him. Hes about and his dad used to drive cab way back if i remember correctly why?


I don't think they ever drove cab. His dad owns a ice rink up there


----------



## Drakeslayer

jimslawnsnow;2124174 said:


> Anybody ever hear of a hockey player named Jamie mcbain?


Yeah. My cousin played with him at Wisonsin. Met him once or twice.


----------



## Drakeslayer

snowman55;2124173 said:


> Star tribe article about how Edina hockey is getting too expensive


Probably cause the liquor stores are taking a hit since Total Wine moved in.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2124176 said:


> I don't think they ever drove cab. His dad owns a ice rink up there


He might now cause his kids in the nhl


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2124179 said:


> Probably cause the liquor stores are taking a hit since Total Wine moved in.


Lol thats probably why. Or because they know they can charge them whatever


----------



## qualitycut

His dads name was bernie mcbain. Not sure if it's the same guy jim


----------



## NorthernProServ

Lawn Enforcer;2124171 said:


> Anybody have a electric broadcast spreader they want to sell? Like a Jrco


I got one, but not for sale. They work good.


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone want a cheap exmark 60 with bagger 3k


----------



## Doughboy12

35 slight breeze. Geese are up and moving.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2124190 said:


> Anyone want a cheap exmark 60 with bagger 3k


How many hours? Pictures?


----------



## TKLAWN

Get your sunscreen out!


----------



## Doughboy12

TKLAWN;2124207 said:


> Get your sunscreen out!


Going to the arboretum...............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Had a customer call at 6:30 this morning to say I could come and pick up some money if I wanted. A Commercial place. They aren't behind, I just dropped off an invoice for March yesterday.

While it's nice to be paid within a day, a call at 6:30 on Saturday morning?

I suppose they thought it would just go to voicemail, no one would actually answer.


At first I was freaking out, thinking it had snowed, or was icy out. Wakes a guy up quick.


----------



## djagusch

Lawn Enforcer;2124171 said:


> Anybody have a electric broadcast spreader they want to sell? Like a Jrco


Check your pm


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;2124222 said:


> Had a customer call at 6:30 this morning to say I could come and pick up some money if I wanted. A Commercial place. They aren't behind, I just dropped off an invoice for March yesterday.
> 
> While it's nice to be paid within a day, a call at 6:30 on Saturday morning?
> 
> I suppose they thought it would just go to voicemail, no one would actually answer.
> 
> At first I was freaking out, thinking it had snowed, or was icy out. Wakes a guy up quick.


Where at I'll pick it up for you. Just make sure it's wrote to me!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Drakeslayer;2124178 said:


> Yeah. My cousin played with him at Wisonsin. Met him once or twice.


I mowed his parents 2 lake homes and his grandmas. Did the snow removal too and for his sisters house too. They all moved to the metro I believe. When he was in college he stayed at his the old lake house and would dry his hockey gear out on the grass. We mowed around it. A few times he came running out in a towel to move it. At his parents his dad had a new corvette stored up on a lift and older 70's corvette under it. It was all restored. Just wierd knowing someone when went pro, if you call it that. But making around 2 million a year isn't bad I guess


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2124184 said:


> His dads name was bernie mcbain. Not sure if it's the same guy jim


Same guy, not sure why he would drive a cab with his money


----------



## Drakeslayer

jimslawnsnow;2124234 said:


> I mowed his parents 2 lake homes and his grandmas. Did the snow removal too and for his sisters house too. They all moved to the metro I believe. When he was in college he stayed at his the old lake house and would dry his hockey gear out on the grass. We mowed around it. A few times he came running out in a towel to move it. At his parents his dad had a new corvette stored up on a lift and older 70's corvette under it. It was all restored. Just wierd knowing someone when went pro, if you call it that. But making around 2 million a year isn't bad I guess


Yeah. I used to change my cousins diapers and now he is making 4 mil a year for the next 5 years. I hope he buys a house in town here so I can charge him through the nose on the landscaping!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Drakeslayer;2124236 said:


> Yeah. I used to change my cousins diapers and now he is making 4 mil a year for the next 5 years. I hope he buys a house in town here so I can charge him through the nose on the landscaping!


Whats he do?


----------



## Drakeslayer

jimslawnsnow;2124237 said:


> Whats he do?


Plays hockey for Toronto. He played at Wisconsin with McBain.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Drakeslayer;2124238 said:


> Plays hockey for Toronto. He played at Wisconsin with McBain.


Ahh. He's got it kinda made ,huh?


----------



## Drakeslayer

jimslawnsnow;2124240 said:


> Ahh. He's got it kinda made ,huh?


Kind of. Toronto is terrible though.


----------



## TKLAWN

Drakeslayer;2124241 said:


> Kind of. Toronto is terrible though.


Gardiner?.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Drakeslayer;2124241 said:


> Kind of. Toronto is terrible though.


I know 0 about hockey any more. I did play goalie as a youth. Not on little league, but a few of us would get together on Saturdays and play on the river. Down here of course.


----------



## Drakeslayer

TKLAWN;2124243 said:


> Gardiner?.....


Yes........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Highs near 50 in 10 days. Should be perfect for the mailers I have going out


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;2124226 said:


> Where at I'll pick it up for you. Just make sure it's wrote to me!


It's actually cash even.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Belinda was just on KARE. Little rain tomorrow morning. That's it.

It's over.






**** edit.... Figures, AccuWeather has low 30's and snow over night for the week we're going to Vegas.


----------



## Camden

I'm going to bring out my sweepers today. I just have a feeling it's going to be an early year for that.

I'm also taking one of the spreaders off so we'll see if I regret that later.


----------



## TKLAWN

Drakeslayer;2124246 said:


> Yes........


Nice! He's a good player.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2124235 said:


> Same guy, not sure why he would drive a cab with his money


McBain, whose club does not hold a USA Hockey membership, was a taxi cab driver when he got his start in the hockey business, holding clinics on the side on rented ice in the early 1990s.*


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2124241 said:


> Kind of. Toronto is terrible though.


Yea i would play for a terrible team if theh paid me 4 mil a year lol


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2124271 said:


> McBain, whose club does not hold a USA Hockey membership, was a taxi cab driver when he got his start in the hockey business, holding clinics on the side on rented ice in the early 1990s.*


So 25-30 years ago. You're up to date


----------



## qualitycut

qualitycut;2124175 said:


> Ha yea i used to play against him and with him. Hes about my age and his dad used to drive cab way back if i remember correctly why?


Read my post again there know it all jim.


----------



## Bill1090

New toy


----------



## Bill1090

Freaking hot out!


----------



## Green Grass

Bill1090;2124284 said:


> New toy


Nice!!!..........


----------



## Drakeslayer

Bill1090;2124284 said:


> New toy


What are you going to use that for?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2124292 said:


> What are you going to use that for?


Haul 8 Time Cutter Z's and put a bid on the local school district??


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2124278 said:


> Yea i would play for a terrible team if theh paid me 4 mil a year lol


No doubt! Gotta be a bit frustrating though... beating your head against the wall on a daily basis...


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2124282 said:


> So 25-30 years ago. You're up to date


I think that was meant to be a history note...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That GFS just wants to keep climbing, huh?


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2124299 said:


> I think that was meant to be a history note...


This,I did say his dad drove a cab way back. So 25 year's ago would qualify i belive.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2124283 said:


> Read my post again there know it all jim.


Know it all? Who's the one who has to research something to prove he's right all the time with everyone?


----------



## Doughboy12

Enough already. 











Plz. :waving: 





Ironic. :laughing:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2124302 said:


> This,I did say his dad drove a cab way back. So 25 year's ago would qualify i belive.


You also said he still might because his kid is in nhl


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;2124284 said:


> New toy


Nice looking.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2124305 said:


> Enough already.
> 
> Plz. :waving:
> 
> Ironic. :laughing:


Your crabbyness is wearing on everyone in here


----------



## CityGuy

Nice day out. Getting some out door stuff done.


----------



## Doughboy12

Windows and doors going open. 

69 on the back deck.....attm


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2124308 said:


> Your crabbyness is wearing on everyone in here


Funny......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2124310 said:


> Windows and doors going open.
> 
> 69 on the back deck.....attm


You don't need to tell us what and the misses are up to. Hahaha


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Since the first is going to breezy, but warm, I wonder if it's considered coming in like a lion or lamb?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

When's it supposed to snow? This heat SUCKS!!!












Figured I'd just be the first one for 2016, cause we all know it'll be posted soon enough.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2124315 said:


> When's it supposed to snow? This heat SUCKS!!!
> 
> Figured I'd just be the first one for 2016, cause we all know it'll be posted soon enough.


normally by snow or quality. now that snow is goberment worker, it'll be up to quality


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;2124310 said:


> Windows and doors going open.
> 
> 69 on the back deck.....attm


69?? Wow, that's 15 degrees more than us. Crazy!


----------



## Bill1090

Drakeslayer;2124292 said:


> What are you going to use that for?


No idea....


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2124326 said:


> 69?? Wow, that's 15 degrees more than us. Crazy!


59 here. .


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2124327 said:


> No idea....


Become all the people who know you best friends


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2124301 said:


> That GFS just wants to keep climbing, huh?


Just a little... ratios will be LOOOOOOOOW...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2124335 said:


> Just a little... ratios will be LOOOOOOOOW...


I just like trolling.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2124327 said:


> No idea....


Those are the best purchases...... Sometimes.


----------



## CityGuy

Got the truck washed up and now to do the interior.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2124278 said:


> Yea i would play for a terrible team if theh paid me 4 mil a year lol


The other thing is they get $200 a day per diem when they are on the road. All meals and everything are catered so they don't even spend it on food he said.


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2124326 said:


> 69?? Wow, that's 15 degrees more than us. Crazy!


Very protected south facing...........


----------



## Doughboy12

Who's up for a Bon fire and "some" beers in the mud?
















At Lwnmwrman's......:waving:


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;2124340 said:


> The other thing is they get $200 a day per diem when they are on the road. All meals and everything are catered so they don't even spend it on food he said.


When I worked for the Orioles in the late 90s I had the honor of cleaning up the catering mess that was left behind each day. I ate like a king. Better than I do now in fact. I miss those days...


----------



## Doughboy12




----------



## Doughboy12




----------



## Doughboy12

Too many motorcycles to count by the house today....


----------



## Doughboy12

State patrol helicopter just went over. 

Headed your way Quality.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2124337 said:


> I just like trolling.


It's okay... I know you're freaking out inside...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Guess where we arrrreeeeee!!!!???!!!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2124357 said:


> Guess where we arrrreeeeee!!!!???!!!!!


Is that the de chow place?


----------



## NorthernProServ

Low of 12 Wednesday night


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2124357 said:


> Guess where we arrrreeeeee!!!!???!!!!!


It's so empty!


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;2124346 said:


> Too many motorcycles to count by the house today....


Wife and i scratched our itch


----------



## unit28

NorthernProServ;2124362 said:


> Low of 12 Wednesday night


Single digits thursday


----------



## NorthernProServ

unit28;2124366 said:


> Single digits thursday


Thats oK with me!!

Driving around today some areas of grass are green, but I don't think it really ever turned brown either.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2124340 said:


> The other thing is they get $200 a day per diem when they are on the road. All meals and everything are catered so they don't even spend it on food he said.


Hookers and blow for sure.


----------



## Greenery

.........☺


----------



## Bill1090

Everybody must be out getting loaded.


----------



## Green Grass

Bill1090;2124404 said:


> Everybody must be out getting loaded.


Nope sitting in my recliner in the living room


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;2124406 said:


> Nope sitting in my recliner in the living room


Same...

Gotta be back at Pond at 8 tomorrow.


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;2124410 said:


> Same...
> 
> Gotta be back at Pond at 8 tomorrow.


Lucky you.


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;2124411 said:


> Lucky you.


I know...

Just hope the girls show up tomorrow, looked like they were sleeping out there today.


----------



## Drakeslayer

TKLAWN;2124410 said:


> Same...
> 
> Gotta be back at Pond at 8 tomorrow.


I was at the other one tonight and it was loaded with Milfs!!!


----------



## Drakeslayer

Quality????:laughing:

Few Things
7:45p Maplewood - Sprint Store - 23xx White Bear - Drunk male reportedly threatening to break stuff and said he had a gun - Within a minute a silent alarm came in from the store - Officers seem quite familiar with him. ...
See More


----------



## Bill1090

TKLAWN;2124410 said:


> Same...
> 
> Gotta be back at Pond at 8 tomorrow.


I'm surprised there's still ice.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Bill1090;2124419 said:


> I'm surprised there's still ice.


That's the name of the arena.


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;2124406 said:


> Nope sitting in my recliner in the living room


Dinner at olive garden with the wife.....


----------



## Bill1090

Drakeslayer;2124422 said:


> That's the name of the arena.


Ahh. That makes sense.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2124404 said:


> Everybody must be out getting loaded.


I got home and immediately fell asleep on the couch.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;2124411 said:


> Lucky you.


I've been at Pond four times so far this weekend. I've had my fill.



TKLAWN;2124413 said:


> I know...
> 
> Just hope the girls show up tomorrow, looked like they were sleeping out there today.


My mite boys have been playing great. My U10 girls, having the district tournament out there, not so much. 11-1 Loss Tonight. Ouch!!

We get to go to Thaler tomorrow! WooHoo!!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

The Lakeville kid took first n Crashed Ice...!


----------



## Doughboy12

Look at those stockings.......


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2124427 said:


> I've been at Pond four times so far this weekend. I've had my fill.
> 
> My mite boys have been playing great. My U10 girls, having the district tournament out there, not so much. 11-1 Loss Tonight. Ouch!!
> 
> We get to go to Thaler tomorrow! WooHoo!!!!


Bring your gloves! It was cold in their today.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;2124432 said:


> Look at those stockings.......


Thought you might be passed out after the Nordeast and those steaks! Where did you get the steaks?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;2124433 said:


> Bring your gloves! It was cold in their today.


I had my choppers today at Pond. At least Thaler "looks" warmer.


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2124434 said:


> Thought you might be passed out after the Nordeast and those steaks! Where did you get the steaks?


Kowalski's of course........ The butchers cut. Chuck eye.
Let me know if you want some. I can hook you up.


----------



## Doughboy12

She appeared to be a little self conscious about the outfit tonight....
I think those are the definition of bird legs.


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2124379 said:


> .........☺


Ohhh come on


----------



## qualitycut

Went to crashed ice, didn't make it oast the bars on West 7th. I dont think i ever seen so many yoga pants in my life.


----------



## albhb3

Doughboy12;2124437 said:


> She appeared to be a little self conscious about the outfit tonight....
> I think those are the definition of bird legs.


musta missed something

pics or it didn't happen... it was so nice to have the windows open today my god bring on summerThumbs Up.... anyone else notice all the idiots out today I was in p1 to see a head on crash on the way out to Lonsdale this morning. Is it really that hard to pay attention... Ohh and the meeting with the realtor went extremely well to boot


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2124442 said:


> Went to crashed ice, didn't make it oast the bars on West 7th. I dont think i ever seen so many yoga pants in my life.


so who you bring home PICS


----------



## albhb3

Drakeslayer;2124416 said:


> Quality????:laughing:
> 
> Few Things
> 7:45p Maplewood - Sprint Store - 23xx White Bear - Drunk male reportedly threatening to break stuff and said he had a gun - Within a minute a silent alarm came in from the store - Officers seem quite familiar with him. ...
> See More


shesh musta got an early jump :laughing:


----------



## albhb3

banonea;2124365 said:


> Wife and i scratched our itch


nice how many mile did you put on. Quite a few out around here today


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2124432 said:


> Look at those stockings.......


Oh yeah! Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Not sure I've ever seen so much disagreement on the Meteogram.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2124454 said:


> Not sure I've ever seen so much disagreement on the Meteogram.....


edit....

Dangit.... I didn't realize the pic changes with the new model runs.

I'll have to save the image next time instead of just copying the image address.


----------



## Doughboy12

albhb3;2124443 said:


> musta missed something


The pickle had some version of fancy fishnet stockings on.


----------



## unit28

70*.....next week perhaps
Will be pre season and getting rid of oxidative stress


----------



## Doughboy12

unit28;2124457 said:


> 70*.....next week perhaps
> Will be pre season and getting rid of oxidative stress


Looks like a small cell headed at you...or is that Camden in LF?


----------



## unit28

Doughboy12;2124458 said:


> Looks like a small cell headed at you...or is that Camden in LF?


I sat passes over me

But hits igh.......


----------



## Doughboy12

I'm reading 41
Lakeville says 36
Buck Hill reads 32

#SnowPackMatters


----------



## Doughboy12

unit28;2124459 said:


> I sat passes over me
> 
> But hits igh.......


He won't be up for hours. Posted a picture of Dominos 2-3 hrs ago. Looked really good too!!!


----------



## unit28

.........oh boy. )


----------



## Doughboy12




----------



## Bill1090

Didn't even freeze last night!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2124466 said:


>


Must be the in thing. Quite a few walking around downtown and at Fogo last night.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2124466 said:


>


She looks like she has a eating disorder


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2124484 said:


> She looks like she has a eating disorder


I agree. Outside of the dimples, I don't see the draw. She looks like she went overboard with losing the baby weight.


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;2124458 said:


> Looks like a small cell headed at you...or is that Camden in LF?


I didn't even bother to check.


----------



## banonea

albhb3;2124446 said:


> nice how many mile did you put on. Quite a few out around here today


Only did like 20 miles. I dont normally ride before they get the sweepers out to clean the sand, but a buddy came to get his bikes out of storage at my house and i needed to go to harley and get a gas cap so i took a short ride. It is the earliest i have ever rode......


----------



## unit28

Seen a few bikes yesterday





Had to quit some of the meds for pneumonia
Making my blood pressure jump to 160
My normal is 120.
I'd rather wretch and cough than have my BP. that high


----------



## unit28

Attm.............


----------



## banonea

Going to try to quit smoking again. Wife and I are using the patches. Hoping to kick it before lawn care starts up heavy. Thinking about getting back into singing again but want to quit smoking before I do.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;2124520 said:


> Going to try to quit smoking again. Wife and I are using the patches. Hoping to kick it before lawn care starts up heavy. Thinking about getting back into singing again but want to quit smoking before I do.......


You find the new Selena "Hands to myself" catchy and wanna sing a cover??


----------



## unit28

banonea;2124520 said:


> Going to try to quit smoking again. Wife and I are using the patches. Hoping to kick it before lawn care starts up heavy. Thinking about getting back into singing again but want to quit smoking before I do.......


Hurry up. .......
Your booked for august 31


----------



## banonea

unit28;2124526 said:


> Hurry up. .......
> Your booked for august 31


Are we getting married?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Snowing in south mpls.


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;2124441 said:


> Ohhh come on


Ok Ok. I'm down..☺


----------



## qualitycut

Was snowing here.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Snowing pretty good


----------



## Doughboy12

Just rain here.......


----------



## SSS Inc.

Really snowing now. Huge flakes.


----------



## Doughboy12

Flurries.............attm


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Snow globe city here in Wayzata!


----------



## Doughboy12

36 degrees.............


----------



## SSS Inc.

It's actually sticking. If nothing else this illustrates how fast things can change.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Must be slow on the commercial side of things. Had another property text this morning, asking about the salt charges last month. "Did it even snow?"

I reminded them that we had the largest snowfall in 2-3 years at the beginning of the month, and that they wanted zero slip and fall risk.


Soooo... I billed them for 3 salt runs. Not even worth a phone call IMO.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2124561 said:


> Must be slow on the commercial side of things. Had another property text this morning, asking about the salt charges last month. "Did it even snow?"
> 
> I reminded them that we had the largest snowfall in 2-3 years at the beginning of the month, and that they wanted zero slip and fall risk.
> 
> Soooo... I billed them for 3 salt runs. Not even worth a phone call IMO.


I hate people with amnesia.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2124561 said:


> Must be slow on the commercial side of things. Had another property text this morning, asking about the salt charges last month. "Did it even snow?"
> 
> I reminded them that we had the largest snowfall in 2-3 years at the beginning of the month, and that they wanted zero slip and fall risk.
> 
> Soooo... I billed them for 3 salt runs. Not even worth a phone call IMO.


Figured that's how it was going to go....

60° yesterday, zero snow around.
People don't remember three weeks ago we got a foot of snow.
Had a few places we plowed 4 times on 3rd/4th, invoices are going to be tough.


----------



## Doughboy12

I know some of you take before and after pictures of each visit. Should clear up any issues with the date/time stamp.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Nothing but clouds down here


----------



## djagusch

Doughboy12;2124566 said:


> I know some of you take before and after pictures of each visit. Should clear up any issues with the date/time stamp.


Hey homeowner, I mean fng. If I need to do that to prove to the customer I was there I would drop them as they will be a pita.

Foreclosures use to require that and didn't pay enough for the time to do it.

Welcome to the biz.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2124566 said:


> I know some of you take before and after pictures of each visit. Should clear up any issues with the date/time stamp.


Easier to have a tracking device in each vehicle. You can show them exactly when and how long you were there. Easier than taking pics all the time


----------



## Doughboy12

djagusch;2124569 said:


> Hey homeowner, I mean fng. If I need to do that to prove to the customer I was there I would drop them as they will be a pita.
> 
> Foreclosures use to require that and didn't pay enough for the time to do it.
> 
> Welcome to the biz.


You have a good point.... And thanks, I think.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

djagusch;2124569 said:


> Hey homeowner, I mean fng. If I need to do that to prove to the customer I was there I would drop them as they will be a pita.
> 
> Foreclosures use to require that and didn't pay enough for the time to do it.
> 
> Welcome to the biz.


It seems that customers are more of a pain on less snow warmer seasons


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Almost forgot my race winner and manufacturer.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;2124569 said:


> Hey homeowner, I mean fng. If I need to do that to prove to the customer I was there I would drop them as they will be a pita.
> 
> Foreclosures use to require that and didn't pay enough for the time to do it.
> 
> Welcome to the biz.


My customer on this property wants control in everything. Little man syndrome, literally. He's about 5'8.

Anyways, I feel we are moving forward in a positive direction.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Snowing down here now


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;2124566 said:


> I know some of you take before and after pictures of each visit. Should clear up any issues with the date/time stamp.


Sometimes I ask guys I haven't worked with before to send before/after pics. It's usually a one time thing just to make sure that their idea of quality work in my idea of quality work.

But when a management company will call me to see if I can do a one-time service at one of their properties and they insist on photos I usually tell them "If I wanted to be a photographer I'd own a studio." I hate the calls for one-time service because it always means that their normal contractor dropped the ball which tells me that they didn't do their job the first time around when they hired the guy. They went with the lowest bid and that's what you get.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2124560 said:


> It's actually sticking. If nothing else this illustrates how fast things can change.


To the grass here, melting on contact otherwise


----------



## Polarismalibu

Guess I should go check out the new chipotle that just opened a couple blocks away.


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;2124586 said:


> Guess I should go check out the new chipotle that just opened a couple blocks away.


Didn't you just get over being sick? Why do you want to go and contract salmonella?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2124588 said:


> Didn't you just get over being sick? Why do you want to go and contract salmonella?


 I never quit eaten chipotle. It was awesome everybody got scared to eat it there was no line


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2124570 said:


> Easier to have a tracking device in each vehicle. You can show them exactly when and how long you were there. Easier than taking pics all the time


That's what I have... GPS... no real disputing that... I can even send a breadcrumb map that shows little lines all over their lot if they really want to be a pita


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;2124596 said:


> That's what I have... GPS... no real disputing that... I can even send a breadcrumb map that shows little lines all over their lot if they really want to be a pita


Oh man, I wish I had that technology about 4 years ago when a church accused me of over billing. I wanted to have concrete proof to shove up the maintenance guy's azz but all I had was the weather reports.


----------



## banonea

Snowing pretty good here but nothing is sticking


----------



## Camden

Finally in the position I'm used to being in


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2124602 said:


> Finally in the position I'm used to being in


Half a point lead your killing it!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2124600 said:


> Snowing pretty good here but nothing is sticking


It won't last long. I had some on my deck. It melted within 5 minutes of it stopping


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;2124604 said:


> Half a point lead your killing it!


If you ain't winnin' you're losin' Thumbs Up

Edit: Crap! I'm in 4th now!


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2124607 said:


> If you ain't winnin' you're losin' Thumbs Up
> 
> Edit: Crap! I'm in 4th now!


Doesnt matter till the end


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2124609 said:


> Doesnt matter till the end


Oh I know, just having fun....picking the winner seems to be huge. I've got Kenseth winning.


----------



## djagusch

Camden;2124610 said:


> Oh I know, just having fun....picking the winner seems to be huge. I've got Kenseth winning.


I would worry about the jgr cars passing post inspection.


----------



## Polarismalibu

They should have one race where they run the track backwards. See if any of they can make right turns


----------



## Camden

djagusch;2124611 said:


> I would worry about the jgr cars passing post inspection.


No kidding. Failing tech inspection is completely unacceptable given the amount of technology these teams have access to.



Polarismalibu;2124613 said:


> They should have one race where they run the track backwards. See if any of they can make right turns


Back in the day they used to do that at some of the local dirt tracks. They called it "polish racing".


----------



## Camden

Wow, Kenseth just took himself right out of the race. Unreal.


----------



## djagusch

Camden;2124617 said:


> Wow, Kenseth just took himself right out of the race. Unreal.


Its his level of talent or lack of it


----------



## Camden

djagusch;2124620 said:


> Its his level of talent or lack of it


LOL - Yeah, those former champions sure do lack talent.

(Do you read what you write before you hit send? LOL)


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2124590 said:


> I never quit eaten chipotle. It was awesome everybody got scared to eat it there was no line


That was nice. Went last weekend for lunch for the family, and the line was back to being out the door again. 

We like it, cause the whole family can eat a big lunch for about $35. Plus it's somewhat healthy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like I"ll have the race winner. Too bad I didn't pick him as a driver.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2124623 said:


> That was nice. Went last weekend for lunch for the family, and the line was back to being out the door again.
> 
> We like it, cause the whole family can eat a big lunch for about $35. Plus it's somewhat healthy.


Yeh if you don't mind the salt content. It's too high for the wife.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2124614 said:


> No kidding. Failing tech inspection is completely unacceptable given the amount of technology these teams have access to.


Whatever they can do to get the edge right?

Huge pit stop here...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2124623 said:


> That was nice. Went last weekend for lunch for the family, and the line was back to being out the door again.
> 
> We like it, cause the whole family can eat a big lunch for about $35. Plus it's somewhat healthy.


We never stopped going... Exactly on point on your second statement.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2124626 said:


> Looks like I"ll have the race winner. Too bad I didn't pick him as a driver.


On these races with lots of laps, leading laps and fastest laps are HUGE!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2124644 said:


> On these races with lots of laps, leading laps and fastest laps are HUGE!


I just gotta work on my bottom end.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2124643 said:


> We never stopped going... Exactly on point on your second statement.


This.......


----------



## Drakeslayer

Wild tied 1-1 after 2. Doughboy should have been updating us as we were watching the race.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I wish the receipts used for gas receipts, Menards, etc., weren't so susceptible to water and other liquids. 

Gets hard to see the date sometimes, or worse yet, like what I'm doing, cross referencing entries made to recepits from the first 1/3 of 2015 from when my computer crashed and Quickbooks wasn't only doing "temporary" backups.

Nice design flaw by Quickbooks.


----------



## CityGuy

Beautiful goal.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2124662 said:


> I wish the receipts used for gas receipts, Menards, etc., weren't so susceptible to water and other liquids.
> 
> Gets hard to see the date sometimes, or worse yet, like what I'm doing, cross referencing entries made to recepits from the first 1/3 of 2015 from when my computer crashed and Quickbooks wasn't only doing "temporary" backups.
> 
> Nice design flaw by Quickbooks.


I use QB online. I have it synced with all Bank and CC accounts. Once the expense accounts are set up in QB and the transactions come in they remember previous matches. Very few times I actually need the receipt in front of me to match the transaction with the proper expense account in QB .

And I agree menards receipts are the worse for fading the fastest, they even do it sitting in the filing cabinet with no one touching them. Must be the ink reacting to the air I guess or something


----------



## Drakeslayer

Wow did Candy Bar jump out to a big lead today!


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2124657 said:


> Wild tied 1-1 after 2. Doughboy should have been updating us as we were watching the race.


Wife was watching a movie.


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;2124682 said:


> Wow did Candy Bar jump out to a big lead today!


Rigged........


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;2124682 said:


> Wow did Candy Bar jump out to a big lead today!


See below



Green Grass;2124687 said:


> Rigged........


AGREED!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2124690 said:


> See below
> 
> AGREED!!!


Don't worry... watch me crash and burn come the last third of the season, that's what happened the last couple years...


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2124693 said:


> Don't worry... watch me crash and burn come the last third of the season, that's what happened the last couple years...


Lwnmwrman has been helping you?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2124697 said:


> Lwnmwrman has been helping you?


Pretty sure that was uncalled for. :crying:


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2124711 said:


> Pretty sure that was uncalled for. :crying:


But he lobbed it right up there for me


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It'll fall right in line with the end of the snow season.

Accuweather doesn't have any snow now, except for the Tuesday night / Wednesday we're in Vegas, 3".


Guarantee that Saturday (March 19) Novak will have an early travel impact map up.

We'll sit around all winter, just to get 12" of snow in the middle of the week while I'm gone, and it'll all just crash and burn to end the season.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2124721 said:


> It'll fall right in line with the end of the snow season.
> 
> Accuweather doesn't have any snow now, except for the Tuesday night / Wednesday we're in Vegas, 3".
> 
> Guarantee that Saturday (March 19) Novak will have an early travel impact map up.
> 
> We'll sit around all winter, just to get 12" of snow in the middle of the week while I'm gone, and it'll all just crash and burn to end the season.


Yea probably. ....


----------



## Doughboy12

I didn't realize Keven Hart was a little person.


----------



## banonea

NorthernProServ;2124673 said:


> I use QB online. I have it synced with all Bank and CC accounts. Once the expense accounts are set up in QB and the transactions come in they remember previous matches. Very few times I actually need the receipt in front of me to match the transaction with the proper expense account in QB .
> 
> And I agree menards receipts are the worse for fading the fastest, they even do it sitting in the filing cabinet with no one touching them. Must be the ink reacting to the air I guess or something


Just got done prepping for my tax appointment on wed and I can tell you this, even with repairs and everything else, I am still making more doing lawn care and snow removal this year than I made in the last 2 years doing construction only.........can you say higher tax bracket :crying::angry::realmad:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I bet in 14 days we'll be doing clean ups and throwing fert


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2124767 said:


> I bet in 14 days we'll be doing clean ups and throwing fert


I hope so. I wanna go on vacation and enjoy it.


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;2124767 said:


> I bet in 14 days we'll be doing clean ups and throwing fert


Not a chance.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2124767 said:


> I bet in 14 days we'll be doing clean ups and throwing fert


MAYBE down there or South... Not up here...


----------



## Doughboy12

Mad Max is taking the Oscars by storm. 






One of the worst movies I've seen.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2124767 said:


> I bet in 14 days we'll be doing clean ups and throwing fert


Or are you just being hopeful? Thumbs Up


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;2124809 said:


> Mad Max is taking the Oscars by storm.
> 
> One of the worst movies I've seen.


I don't get it. No one I know has liked it.


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2124815 said:


> I don't get it. No one I know has liked it.


The effects and sound was good. But the story sucked.
Must be the kiss George Miller's cafe year.


----------



## Camden

Just read an interesting story about Ian Desmond (pro baseball player). 15 months ago he turned down a 7 year $107M contract from the Washington Nationals. Today he signed a 1 year deal for $8M with the Texas Rangers.

Obviously not chump change but it's a $101M difference!!! He received some horrible advice...


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2124815 said:


> I don't get it. No one I know has liked it.


Did you see it?
It was so bad I have no desire to ever watch the old ones ever again. And I liked a few of them. The wife wouldn't even finish it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2124813 said:


> Or are you just being hopeful? Thumbs Up


I figured there's little to no snow. Sure this week is going to be cold, then we'll have 50-60 degree days. One week of that should dry it up enough and weeds will pop by April 1 if everything stays on track


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2124774 said:


> I hope so. I wanna go on vacation and enjoy it.


Ahhh you will... don't worry so much


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2124818 said:


> Just read an interesting story about Ian Desmond (pro baseball player). 15 months ago he turned down a 7 year $107M contract from the Washington Nationals. Today he signed a 1 year deal for $8M with the Texas Rangers.
> 
> Obviously not chump change but it's a $101M difference!!! He received some horrible advice...


Ouch... That's effin terrible...


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;2124819 said:


> Did you see it?
> It was so bad I have no desire to ever watch the old ones ever again. And I liked a few of them. The wife wouldn't even finish it.


Nope. I half watched an old one and I just can't get into it.

I'm not a huge movie guy. I've never seen Star Wars, Lord of the Rings, Harry Potter...none of those extreme fiction movies.


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2124825 said:


> Nope. I half watched an old one and I just can't get into it.
> 
> I'm not a huge movie guy. I've never seen Star Wars, Lord of the Rings, Harry Potter...none of those extreme fiction movies.


I have trouble reading books so I have to watch movies.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;2124825 said:


> I've never seen Star Wars, Lord of the Rings, Harry Potter...none of those extreme fiction movies.


And here I thought I was the only one.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2124831 said:


> And here I thought I was the only one.


I was 10 years old when Star Wars came out. My mom took the neighbor kid and me. It was the start of my love of those type of movies.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2124825 said:


> Nope. I half watched an old one and I just can't get into it.
> 
> I'm not a huge movie guy. I've never seen Star Wars, Lord of the Rings, Harry Potter...none of those extreme fiction movies.


Im the same on those fiction minus batman and iron man


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2124825 said:


> Nope. I half watched an old one and I just can't get into it.
> 
> I'm not a huge movie guy. I've never seen Star Wars, Lord of the Rings, Harry Potter...none of those extreme fiction movies.


My wife and kids wanted to see the new Star Wars. First one I've ever seen.


----------



## qualitycut

Loving the race bs on the oscars. Unreal


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2124833 said:


> Im the same on those fiction minus batman and iron man


Never seen Iron Man but I can totally watch Batman and how about Transformers? I love that stuff because I was obsessed with it as a kid.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Watching wolf of Wall Street. Should be a Oscar winner.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2124841 said:


> Never seen Iron Man but I can totally watch Batman and how about Transformers? I love that stuff because I was obsessed with it as a kid.


I've never seen any of those other than Dark Knight Rises, because one of my cousins' husbands took me to the huge IMAX near St Michael before it closed.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2124841 said:


> Never seen Iron Man but I can totally watch Batman and how about Transformers? I love that stuff because I was obsessed with it as a kid.


Yea i like transformers. You would like iron man.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2124842 said:


> Watching wolf of Wall Street. Should be a Oscar winner.


Thats from like 2013. Im sure it won something


----------



## qualitycut

Jackass 3d funniest cafe


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2124847 said:


> Thats from like 2013. Im sure it won something


Not much.......
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_accolades_received_by_The_Wolf_of_Wall_Street_(2013_film)


----------



## Doughboy12

The Oscars think they're NFL football or something. 
#PlannedOverrun


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2124861 said:


> The Oscars think they're NFL football or something.
> #PlannedOverrun


Huh?....... ?


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2124862 said:


> Huh?....... ?


Still going with no end in sight. 
Just like Sunday night football.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2124863 said:


> Still going with no end in sight.
> Just like Sunday night football.


Tv shows it till 1030


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2124866 said:


> Tv shows it till 1030


Not DirecTV..........
Still waiting on the big three/four awards.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2124868 said:


> Not DirecTV..........
> Still waiting on the big three/four awards.


My comcast does. I quit watching. Jackass is more entertaining.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2124870 said:


> My comcast does. I quit watching. Jackass is more entertaining.


Can't argue with that....
Just three to go, you should turn back quick. (After this commercial break.)


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2124842 said:


> Watching wolf of Wall Street. Should be a Oscar winner.


That's a good one


----------



## Doughboy12

Leo won!!!!
Leo won!!!!
Leo won!!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

Lwnmwrman do you have your alarm set?
Snow @4am for you.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

No snow for me. 

But I'll probably still be up. This XR-22 is just a grind.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2124880 said:


> No snow for me.
> 
> But I'll probably still be up. This XR-22 is just a grind.


The pickle said snow for you. But I knows that doesn't mean much.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That IS a pretty decent blob of snow sliding this way, but it looks like it should stay at Hinckley.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2124859 said:


> Jackass 3d funniest cafe


That was such a good one to see in theaters


----------



## CityGuy

Holy windy!


----------



## banonea

Went from 2 packs a day to only 6 cigarettes yesterday........not bad for the first day.


----------



## Green Grass

Strep throat and pink eye this is a great house to be in right now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2124912 said:


> Strep throat and pink eye this is a great house to be in right now.


Exciting!!! :redbounce:redbounce:redbounce


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks pretty bleak.....



















He's not a full believer in this I guess....








[/URL][/IMG]

But upon further review, I guess the snow on the meteogram would fall in his 5-10 day slot, so.... nevermind. I guess it's possible, other than it's "supposed" to be in the 40's again Saturday.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2124934 said:


> Looks pretty bleak.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's not a full believer in this I guess....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> But upon further review, I guess the snow on the meteogram would fall in his 5-10 day slot, so.... nevermind. I guess it's possible, other than it's "supposed" to be in the 40's again Saturday.


Not to mention 60 for down here in the 10 day


----------



## Bill1090

Winter is over.

Edit: Or at least the snow part is.


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2124939 said:


> Not to mention 60 for down here in the 10 day


Same here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have 52 next Monday / Tuesday. Other than that, everything is low to mid 40's except for the week I'm out of town, that's mid 30's.

Looks like I'd better get my leaf box on and get the cut backs done before I head out of town. 

Might need to be cutting grass as soon as I get home. Forget having time for Fahey.


----------



## unit28

Green Grass;2124912 said:


> Strep throat and pink eye this is a great house to be in right now.


Same as me, but ex rays showed pneumonia
My eyes were like they had pink eye, but wasn't pink eye


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2124944 said:


> I have 52 next Monday / Tuesday. Other than that, everything is low to mid 40's except for the week I'm out of town, that's mid 30's.
> 
> Looks like I'd better get my leaf box on and get the cut backs done before I head out of town.
> 
> Might need to be cutting grass as soon as I get home. Forget having time for Fahey.


Looks like a big pile of garbage at Fahey as of now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2124960 said:


> Looks like a big pile of garbage at Fahey as of now.


Outside of a handful of items, that usually go for as much, if not more than new, isn't always?


----------



## Bill1090

ryde307;2124960 said:


> Looks like a big pile of garbage at Fahey as of now.


*Antiques*


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2124963 said:


> Outside of a handful of items, that usually go for as much, if not more than new, isn't always?


Yes, After I wrote it I was thinking to myself, wait isn't that what it always is?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2124978 said:


> Yes, After I wrote it I was thinking to myself, wait isn't that what it always is?


Pretty much. Although I wouldn't mind trying that Toro 4500-D sometime. At 5,000 hours it's too many for my taste.

I'd like to get something like that for my schools. Move my tractor and tri-deck, and have a setup where I could get a WAM and a couple of ZTR's on one 32-36' flatbed.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Auctions seem to be a joke now, and if your not going to everyone or looking at all the online ones you don't get and deals. Who has the time for that? Other than this winter? Stupid people pay outrageous amounts for paper weights so they can say I bought it at auction, so they can feel like thier pants Arn't empty, but in reality thier check books are empty and they need to sell the pile of junk and we all see it on Craigslist, and complain about it here


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2124979 said:


> Pretty much. Although I wouldn't mind trying that Toro 4500-D sometime. At 5,000 hours it's too many for my taste.
> 
> I'd like to get something like that for my schools. Move my tractor and tri-deck, and have a setup where I could get a WAM and a couple of ZTR's on one 32-36' flatbed.


Those things are a money pit when they break down. My deere dealer had a WAM deere and toro all tore apart. He said the sad part is they could have traded for new and saved money over the repair bills


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2124981 said:


> Those things are a money pit when they break down. My deere dealer had a WAM deere and toro all tore apart. He said the sad part is they could have traded for new and saved money over the repair bills


I had a Toro 4100. 11', all out front. Bought it out of New York state with 300 hours on it.

Everytime it broke down, it was $1,000. Ended up selling it at Fahey for $13,000 a year later.

I would just like to try one of the Toros with the separate decks like the 4500 to see if it helps with the clumping that rear discharge decks leave.

Honestly, you can buy 2-3 new 72" ZTR for the price of decent, low hour WAM.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2124912 said:


> Strep throat and pink eye this is a great house to be in right now.


Lucky you.


----------



## Greenery

I should bring my pos toro GS there, it'd fit right in. Blown pump, blown engine, broken in half platform, under 1000 hours.

Biggest pos I ever ran, I'd rather have a lesco 36 wb. Any e want to buy it?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;2124987 said:


> I should bring my pos toro GS there, it'd fit right in. Blown pump, blown engine, broken in half platform, under 1000 hours.
> 
> Biggest pos I ever ran, I'd rather have a lesco 36 wb.


Polish it up. You could get $1500-2000 for it.

I'm just shocked you had that many problems with it. I've had 3, done minimal maintenance on them and no issues at all.

Sold one last spring with 1300 hours on it for $3500.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;2124988 said:


> Polish it up. You could get $1500-2000 for it.
> 
> I'm just shocked you had that many problems with it. I've had 3, done minimal maintenance on them and no issues at all.
> 
> Sold one last spring with 1300 hours on it for $3500.


Just bad luck I guess, I'm the only one that ran it after the 700 hr mark. I don't beat the stuff and did the regular maintenance on it so idk. If I remember right a replacement engine is north of 2 grand with me doing the work. 1g for the pump?

And yeah I would have bought yours if it would've been a 52.

Just don't buy any of green stuffs mowers, the guy I bought this one from is now doing the maintenance on their equipment. Or at least he said.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2124984 said:


> I had a Toro 4100. 11', all out front. Bought it out of New York state with 300 hours on it.
> 
> Everytime it broke down, it was $1,000. Ended up selling it at Fahey for $13,000 a year later.
> 
> I would just like to try one of the Toros with the separate decks like the 4500 to see if it helps with the clumping that rear discharge decks leave.
> 
> Honestly, you can buy 2-3 new 72" ZTR for the price of decent, low hour WAM.


Only problem is trying to get decent help to run 3 mowers vs one.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2124992 said:


> Only problem is trying to get decent help to run 3 mowers vs one.


Right, but on the flip side, when the WAM is broke, you're out the 11-16' of cut, where as a ZTR goes down and you're out the 5-6'. ToMAYto, toMAHto.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Greenery;2124990 said:


> Just bad luck I guess, I'm the only one that ran it after the 700 hr mark. I don't beat the stuff and did the regular maintenance on it so idk. If I remember right a replacement engine is north of 2 grand with me doing the work. 1g for the pump?
> 
> And yeah I would have bought yours if it would've been a 52.
> 
> Just don't buy any of green stuffs mowers, the guy I bought this one from is now doing the maintenance on their equipment. Or at least he said.


You do all that, you might as well keep it, because it'll be tough to recoup all the money spent on it.

The Exmark version I had, we cut all kinds of crap with it , in all sorts of terrain. Only problem was a junk throttle cable. I miss the production of those mowers. We added 2 man hours to one town association alone


----------



## Greenery

jimslawnsnow;2124996 said:


> You do all that, you might as well keep it, because it'll be tough to recoup all the money spent on it.
> 
> The Exmark version I had, we cut all kinds of crap with it , in all sorts of terrain. Only problem was a junk throttle cable. I miss the production of those mowers. We added 2 man hours to one town association alone


Right, I'm not sure what I'm going to do with it yet. As for productivity. The wright's still have it beat. 25 minute lawns with the toro take 20 with the wright. Faster to turn around.

With the purchase price I would be over what a new one cost with warranty.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

New NAM is up to 2" of snow Thursday. New GFS up to 4" of snow Friday night.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2124994 said:


> Right, but on the flip side, when the WAM is broke, you're out the 11-16' of cut, where as a ZTR goes down and you're out the 5-6'. ToMAYto, toMAHto.


And if it's a grand every time the thing is broke down, you could buy another used 60 or 72 after just 4-5 break downs. Then workers come into play


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Greenery;2124997 said:


> Right, I'm not sure what I'm going to do with it yet. As for productivity. The wright's still have it beat. 25 minute lawns with the toro take 20 with the wright. Faster to turn around.


I know, I had wright's too. I might be trying the green wrights. Only mower that beat them all (for me) was the scag cheetah. Dang hydraulic on it was very smooth when I demoed. No dealers around except more than an hour away.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2124999 said:


> And if it's a grand every time the thing is broke down, you could buy another used 60 or 72 after just 4-5 break downs. Then workers come into play


Right. I'm kinda sweating it right now. Not sure where my contracts sit, and 2 of my 3 guys can only work 2 days per week this summer, they are going to school.

Suppose I should start running some ads and looking for some more guys.


----------



## qualitycut

So have been getting some hits on my add for employees. Only problem is they all look like criminals


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2125005 said:


> So have been getting some hits on my add for employees. Only problem is they all look like criminals


That's pretty much that's left for the manual labor work force


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2125008 said:


> That's pretty much that's left for the manual labor work force


Lol tell me about. One kids mom emailed and said her kids trying to get his life together ect. Looked him up hes flashing gamhs signs in his Facebook pics


----------



## CityGuy

Took to wings and Sanders off.


Your all welcome.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Funny how 21 feels much warmer with snow pack, even with wind. Puddles are even thawed yet


----------



## Bill1090

So I watched an episode of Fuller House. DJ got hot!


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2125025 said:


> So I watched an episode of Fuller House. DJ got hot!


You havent seen her since?


----------



## mnlefty

Bill1090;2125025 said:


> So I watched an episode of Fuller House. DJ got hot!


She got hot pretty much as soon as the first show ended.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2125029 said:


> You havent seen her since?


Don't think so.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Another school shooting!! WTF is going on?


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2125037 said:


> Another school shooting!! WTF is going on?


Where was that?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2125037 said:


> Another school shooting!! WTF is going on?


Parents coddling thier kids and then one kid teases them and they freak out.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2125039 said:


> Where was that?


Ohio............. in Moscow Russia there was a woman at a subway station that was wielding a severed child's head screaming " I'm a terrorist I'm a terrorist "


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2125040 said:


> Parents coddling thier kids and then one kid teases them and they freak out.


And they get their face plastered all over for millions to see. I really think social media is what's killing this country both literally and figuratively.


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2125041 said:


> Ohio............. in Moscow Russia there was a woman at a subway station that was wielding a severed child's head screaming " I'm a terrorist I'm a terrorist "


Jesus!!!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2125042 said:


> And they get their face plastered all over for millions to see. I really think social media is what's killing this country both literally and figuratively.


That's for sure. Have you noticed how grumpy people get if you interrupt them when they are on the phone? Not talking, but social media, texting kind of stuff.


----------



## ryde307

Bill1090;2125042 said:


> And they get their face plastered all over for millions to see. I really think social media is what's killing this country both literally and figuratively.


I would agree with the social media issue. Along with all media. Look at what is popular on TV now days. The more drama the better. When you are constantly viewing this you can't tell me it does not have effects on a human. 
I got some pretty odd reactions when at a family dinner when I said the Kardashians (or anyone similar) are worse than Hitler in terms of the damage they and others like them are doing to society.


----------



## ryde307

SSS have a sweeping project for you. Grocery store needs to be swept 2X a week. Is this something you do? If so shoot me an email [email protected] and I will contact you with the GM direct.

Also looking for a driver for our dump if anyone knows someone looking for a job. Prefer full time but 3-4 days a week is an option for the right person.


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2125045 said:


> That's for sure. Have you noticed how grumpy people get if you interrupt them when they are on the phone? Not talking, but social media, texting kind of stuff.


Yes or if you are talking to someone and then they all of a sudden put their heads down in their phones. They gone.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2124984 said:


> I had a Toro 4100. 11', all out front. Bought it out of New York state with 300 hours on it.
> 
> Everytime it broke down, it was $1,000. Ended up selling it at Fahey for $13,000 a year later.
> 
> I would just like to try one of the Toros with the separate decks like the 4500 to see if it helps with the clumping that rear discharge decks leave.
> 
> *Honestly, you can buy 2-3 new 72" ZTR for the price of decent, low hour WAM.*


This......


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2124998 said:


> New NAM is up to 2" of snow Thursday. New GFS up to 4" of snow Friday night.


We're comin! We're comin!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;2125025 said:


> So I watched an episode of Fuller House. DJ got hot!


Yeah baby! Wife had it on over the weekend...

d


----------



## jimslawnsnow

ryde307;2125048 said:


> SSS have a sweeping project for you. Grocery store needs to be swept 2X a week. Is this something you do? If so shoot me an email [email protected] and I will contact you with the GM direct.
> 
> Also looking for a driver for our dump if anyone knows someone looking for a job. Prefer full time but 3-4 days a week is an option for the right person.


Why were you wondering if I was from owatonna the other day?


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2125047 said:


> I would agree with the social media issue. Along with all media. Look at what is popular on TV now days. The more drama the better. When you are constantly viewing this you can't tell me it does not have effects on a human.
> I got some pretty odd reactions when at a family dinner when I said the Kardashians (or anyone similar) are worse than Hitler in terms of the damage they and others like them are doing to society.


This! ........


----------



## ryde307

jimslawnsnow;2125054 said:


> Why were you wondering if I was from owatonna the other day?


Oh yea forgot about that. Thought I responded. A management company we work for has a property there. Looks like the gave up the Maintenance part but are looking for quotes to mulch the property. You interested?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

ryde307;2125062 said:


> Oh yea forgot about that. Thought I responded. A management company we work for has a property there. Looks like the gave up the Maintenance part but are looking for quotes to mulch the property. You interested?


Heck yeah, I can beat anyone on mulch


----------



## Drakeslayer

Have a 2011 2500 for sale. 55,000 miles. Very clean truck. Looking for $26,000 or best offer.


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;2125065 said:


> Have a 2011 2500 for sale. 55,000 miles. Very clean truck. Looking for $26,000 or best offer.


$1 payuppayup


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;2125066 said:


> $1 payuppayup


X 26,000 and you have a deal!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Drakeslayer;2125065 said:


> Have a 2011 2500 for sale. 55,000 miles. Very clean truck. Looking for $26,000 or best offer.


Sell it, add 4k and you buy a brand new dodge. Just get a chiropractor first. Hahaha


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;2125067 said:


> X 26,000 and you have a deal!


So far I see that I am the best offer.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;2125073 said:


> So far I see that I am the best offer.


You just want it for thr seats


----------



## Bill1090

Green Grass;2125073 said:


> So far I see that I am the best offer.


$1.75 and I'll even add in a case of beer.


----------



## Green Grass

Bill1090;2125077 said:


> $1.75 and I'll even add in a case of beer.


$3.00 and 2 cases of blue mountains.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2125065 said:


> Have a 2011 2500 for sale. 55,000 miles. Very clean truck. Looking for $26,000 or best offer.


That's not the one that I saw you in was it?


----------



## Drakeslayer

cbservicesllc;2125082 said:


> That's not the one that I saw you in was it?


Nope. I drive a GMC.


----------



## Bill1090

Green Grass;2125079 said:


> $3.00 and 2 cases of blue mountains.


Yuck!!.......


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2125040 said:


> Parents coddling thier kids and then one kid teases them and they freak out.


ya know between this and everybody gets a happy pill these days mixed with no spanking get whatever you want attitude, you get what you see today. heck its people in there 20s now... I would love to see facebook twitter and whatever people are on these days go away. The question is what the heck were parents thinking back in the 90s and 2000s.


----------



## Green Grass

albhb3;2125101 said:


> ya know between this and everybody gets a happy pill these days mixed with no spanking get whatever you want attitude, you get what you see today. heck its people in there 20s now... I would love to see facebook twitter and whatever people are on these days go away. The question is what the heck were parents thinking back in the 90s and 2000s.


ummm mine where thinking I don't care if you take off on your bike and don't come home all day.


----------



## Greenery

Wild picked up Conner Allen and Scott Sabourin.



Who the cafe are these guys??


----------



## CityGuy

Road restrictions 1201 a.m. tomorrow


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2125102 said:


> ummm mine where thinking I don't care if you take off on your bike and don't come home all day.


This.......


----------



## Greenery

And Backstrom is gone☺☺☺


----------



## Camden

Greenery;2125142 said:


> And Backstrom is gone☺☺☺


No way? They found a team willing to take him??? That is honestly the best sports news I've heard since I found out Brett Favre was signing with the Vikings.


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2125167 said:


> No way? They found a team willing to take him??? That is honestly the best sports news I've heard since I found out Brett Favre was signing with the Vikings.


That may be an exaggeration....:waving:


----------



## albhb3

Doughboy12;2125179 said:


> That may be an exaggeration....:waving:


and the ending went just as scripted... we all knew it was coming


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;2125167 said:


> No way? They found a team willing to take him??? That is honestly the best sports news I've heard since I found out Brett Favre was signing with the Vikings.


Why we only paid him 4mil to not even give him a chance this year.


----------



## banonea

And now the fun part......


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;2125205 said:


> And now the fun part......


The filling the shop with toys part?


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2125205 said:


> And now the fun part......


Looking good Tim.


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;2125216 said:


> The filling the shop with toys part?


yep. Got the tool box over and work benches built. depending on the snow, I am hoping to get most of my stuff from all the storage areas there tomorrow.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2125223 said:


> Looking good Tim.


Give me 30 days and it will look a LOT better with the lift in:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

https://teespring.com/americanlawnpros#pid=2&cid=573&sid=back


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2125236 said:


> https://teespring.com/americanlawnpros#pid=2&cid=573&sid=back


Ummm. Ok.........


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2125205 said:


> And now the fun part......


I'm so coming down to use your space for you.....:waving:


----------



## qualitycut

Novaks got a map up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I don't appreciate the NAM's bullishness for Thursday.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2125236 said:


> https://teespring.com/americanlawnpros#pid=2&cid=573&sid=back


I could actually see some dbag wearing those lol.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2125244 said:


> Novaks got a map up


Pffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffft.


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2125248 said:


> Pffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffft.


Pretty much my thought


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Saw a girl I went to school with. All the guys and few girls drooled over her then. Now a puddle of drool looks better


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2125236 said:


> https://teespring.com/americanlawnpros#pid=2&cid=573&sid=back


Lawn Bros for life! Thumbs Up


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2125252 said:


> Saw a girl I went to school with. All the guys and few girls drooled over her then. Now a puddle of drool looks better


I noticed that as well, rode hard and put away wet


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2125245 said:


> I don't appreciate the NAM's bullishness for Thursday.


Temps make it look plausible too...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2125245 said:


> I don't appreciate the NAM's bullishness for Thursday.


And it'll melt Saturday


----------



## Drakeslayer

The snow plow mafia just got hidden on my side. That has to be the biggest bunch of cafeing idiots ever.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2125271 said:


> The snow plow mafia just got hidden on my side. That has to be the biggest bunch of cafeing idiots ever.


Yes, pretty embarrassing to think some of those people are associated with plowing snow


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2125276 said:


> Yes, pretty embarrassing to think some of those people are associated with plowing snow


And they get paid.......


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2125271 said:


> The snow plow mafia just got hidden on my side. That has to be the biggest bunch of cafeing idiots ever.


It's good for the comedy value.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2125277 said:


> And they get paid.......


Guarantee they lose money. Most don't even know thier costs are


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2125278 said:


> It's good for the comedy value.....


That it is. They post the most unbelievable crap.


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill,
It's coming your way......


----------



## ryde307

Cafe. I don't follow hockey much but had a 5 team parlay bet. Won first 4 and just needed Dallas to win. Lost in OT because of a bad call.
I need snow so I don't keep finding things to bet on.


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;2125282 said:


> Bill,
> It's coming your way......


NWS says less than 1". It looks to be drying up before it gets here. I say let er buck!


----------



## Doughboy12

Watching "Tiny House" or something like that. 
These people are as dumb as they come.
Do they realize you can get twice the tiny house in an RV for half the price???

#LatestHipsterFad


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2125284 said:


> Cafe. I don't follow hockey much but had a 5 team parlay bet. Won first 4 and just needed Dallas to win. Lost in OT because of a bad call.
> I need snow so I don't keep finding things to bet on.


If it helps, I bought $20 in pull tabs and only got a $2 winner.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2125284 said:


> Cafe. I don't follow hockey much but had a 5 team parlay bet. Won first 4 and just needed Dallas to win. Lost in OT because of a bad call.
> I need snow so I don't keep finding things to bet on.


What site you use?


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2125284 said:


> Cafe. I don't follow hockey much but had a 5 team parlay bet. Won first 4 and just needed Dallas to win. Lost in OT because of a bad call.
> I need snow so I don't keep finding things to bet on.


Amen on that... My first try on PGA didn't work real well for me...


----------



## Doughboy12

We got dusted down here. Zero tolerance stuff will need attention.


----------



## ryde307

Just woke up to a plow truck going by. Got up and the roads are white. Looks like only 1/2" at most but already we can burn up a little salt.


----------



## Doughboy12

ryde307;2125346 said:


> Just woke up to a plow truck going by. Got up and the roads are white. Looks like only 1/2" at most but already we can burn up a little salt.


Jim might be in for the same surprise.....???


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill, Bano,
How much do you have so far?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2125346 said:


> Just woke up to a plow truck going by. Got up and the roads are white. Looks like only 1/2" at most but already we can burn up a little salt.


Just freaked out, turned on the weather 1/2 asleep, seen the radar returns.

Jump on here, ryde's saying 1/2", heart really starts pumping.

Check the road cameras, everything is dry in the NE metro.

I'm going back to sleep.


----------



## CityGuy

14° welcome back to reality.


----------



## CityGuy

No snow here.


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;2125353 said:


> Bill, Bano,
> How much do you have so far?


Scrambling. Anywhere from 1"-2".


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;2125365 said:


> Scrambling. Anywhere from 1"-2".


I told you to watch it......:waving:
Seriously though, be smart and take your time.


----------



## Doughboy12

Storm tracked 100 plus miles north of where they were saying it would be less than 8 hours ago. How can they even miss by that much that close?

Edit: I see Novak was close.....I also see he blocked me. meh.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2125352 said:


> Jim might be in for the same surprise.....???


I'm out plowing. I also have surgery at 745


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2125374 said:


> I'm out plowing. I also have surgery at 745


Good luck. Will you finish in time?


----------



## Doughboy12

16 degrees.........good morning cold air.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2125380 said:


> Good luck. Will you finish in time?


Not a chance


----------



## TKLAWN

Coating here...

County and city plowing and salting.


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2125393 said:


> Not a chance


Want some help??? I Should have ask you earlier I guess.


----------



## ryde307

Very sharp cut off with snow. My house in Chanhassen had 1/4" 2 miles north nothing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2125417 said:


> Very sharp cut off with snow. My house in Chanhassen had 1/4" 2 miles north nothing.


Got all excited for nothing?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The best thing about running a business. Going through all the bank statements to make sure you haven't missed anything.

I love this time of year.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2125425 said:


> The best thing about running a business. Going through all the bank statements to make sure you haven't missed anything.
> 
> I love this time of year.


Why do you have to go through all them?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2125425 said:


> The best thing about running a business. Going through all the bank statements to make sure you haven't missed anything.
> 
> I love this time of year.


What, you don't reconcile monthly?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2125432 said:


> Why do you have to go through all them?


I have everything on auto pay. Cell phone, internet, etc. Plus stuff I may have bought online, I make sure I entered the purchase in the computer.

After today, I should have my taxes done. A full 6 weeks early.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2125438 said:


> What, you don't reconcile monthly?


What's that mean? I'm not sure I've ever reconciled my business account.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2125439 said:


> I have everything on auto pay. Cell phone, internet, etc. Plus stuff I may have bought online, I make sure I entered the purchase in the computer.
> 
> After today, I should have my taxes done. A full 6 weeks early.


Dont you use quickbooks? If my bank account balance matches my quickbooks im golden


----------



## Bill1090

I thought it was going to be done at 6am?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2125440 said:


> What's that mean? I'm not sure I've ever reconciled my business account.


Uhhhhhh... I hope you're trolling me...


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2125424 said:


> Got all excited for nothing?


No we still got to work. I'm not complaining I will take any snow work at this point.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2125444 said:


> Dont you use quickbooks? If my bank account balance matches my quickbooks im golden


I use QB, but not as extensively as most. More of an expense tracker and invoicing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2125446 said:


> Uhhhhhh... I hope you're trolling me...


Actually sitting down at the end of the month and checking off each payment and deposit on a printed bank statement? No.

Checking every two-three days to make sure stuff has cleared and deposits are recorded, yes.

Nowadays with banking at your fingertips, I don't see the need to sit down monthly and check stuff off. I really don't have a lot of activity on my bank account, honestly, so something odd would stand out quickly.

And a lot of activity I don't mean quantity, just payments for stuff, not alot of $8.63 type purchases to check off.


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2125447 said:


> No we still got to work. I'm not complaining I will take any snow work at this point.


You're tellin' me...


----------



## Bill1090

ryde307;2125447 said:


> No we still got to work. I'm not complaining I will take any snow work at this point.


It's getting to the point now that I'm hoping this was the last storm. It seems like everything becomes more of a pain after the ground softens.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2125449 said:


> Actually sitting down at the end of the month and checking off each payment and deposit on a printed bank statement? No.
> 
> Checking every two-three days to make sure stuff has cleared and deposits are recorded, yes.
> 
> Nowadays with banking at your fingertips, I don't see the need to sit down monthly and check stuff off. I really don't have a lot of activity on my bank account, honestly, so something odd would stand out quickly.
> 
> And a lot of activity I don't mean quantity, just payments for stuff, not alot of $8.63 type purchases to check off.


I dont reconcile i just make sure my quickbooks total and bank matches up and if it doesn't then go through. Now my credit card is a pain i have tons and tons of transactions on there. I use it all the time. Hard not to eith the points you get. I have over 100,000 points


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2125450 said:


> You're tellin' me...


We are doing cutbacks next week that didn't get done last fall.

Been trying to get confirmation to sweep and stripe the lots we did last fall, but we haven't gotten that. I'd like to get that done the week before I leave for Vegas.

Been trying to sell it to my other properties, but no go so far. Some are going to seal coat the lot, some just don't want it done, even though you can barely see the lines now.

Not sure what to think about this spring so far.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2125449 said:


> Actually sitting down at the end of the month and checking off each payment and deposit on a printed bank statement? No.
> 
> Checking every two-three days to make sure stuff has cleared and deposits are recorded, yes.
> 
> Nowadays with banking at your fingertips, I don't see the need to sit down monthly and check stuff off. I really don't have a lot of activity on my bank account, honestly, so something odd would stand out quickly.
> 
> And a lot of activity I don't mean quantity, just payments for stuff, not alot of $8.63 type purchases to check off.


Yeah I suppose... My accounting major sister (and office manager) must be rubbing off on me... haha


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2125456 said:


> We are doing cutbacks next week that didn't get done last fall.
> 
> Been trying to get confirmation to sweep and stripe the lots we did last fall, but we haven't gotten that. I'd like to get that done the week before I leave for Vegas.
> 
> Been trying to sell it to my other properties, but no go so far. Some are going to seal coat the lot, some just don't want it done, even though you can barely see the lines now.
> 
> Not sure what to think about this spring so far.


For real on the cutbacks? Theb do what tge next couple weeks?


----------



## mnlefty

qualitycut;2125461 said:


> For real on the cutbacks? Theb do what tge next couple weeks?


Cleanups and irrigation startups!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Out of surgery and awake


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2125461 said:


> For real on the cutbacks? Theb do what tge next couple weeks?


I'm gone from the 20th-27th, so I'll be floating around the SW US.

If I get my tax stuff done early enough today, I might go get my tree work done tomorrow / Thursday by myself.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Well I'm ready to go shovel since I can't drive


----------



## qualitycut

mnlefty;2125464 said:


> Cleanups and irrigation startups!


Ha. I hope not. We cut into November last year darn near i dont want to start a month early also. Thats about an extra month of payroll on contract accounts no thanks


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2125456 said:


> We are doing cutbacks next week that didn't get done last fall.
> 
> Been trying to get confirmation to sweep and stripe the lots we did last fall, but we haven't gotten that. I'd like to get that done the week before I leave for Vegas.
> 
> Been trying to sell it to my other properties, but no go so far. Some are going to seal coat the lot, some just don't want it done, even though you can barely see the lines now.
> 
> Not sure what to think about this spring so far.


Slow your roll there big guy......


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2125473 said:


> Slow your roll there big guy......


Lol no cafe. Hes going to make me feel like i need to do cafe!


----------



## skorum03

Bill1090;2125453 said:


> It's getting to the point now that I'm hoping this was the last storm. It seems like everything becomes more of a pain after the ground softens.


Ya I don't want it to snow this weekend. Mainly because we have our bantam state tournament in Milwaukee.

Figures though, it snows four times all winter, and the only weekend I really wouldn't want it to snow, outside of Christmas and New years, it might snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My biggest issue is my 2 drivers from last year went back to school. One is available Monday and Friday, until May 11, the other is available Wed and Friday until further notice, plus some 1/2 days.

My 3rd guy can only drive on a limited basis per my insurance company. 

So that means if I can go out and get stuff done now, it lessens the burden come April. Then I limp through April and the first part of May.

Sooooooo.... tomorrow I'm going to go cleanup the trees. I can get my dad to drive my dump back and forth, I'll run the tractor. Then Monday I have 2-3 days of cutbacks for myself and 1 other guy. If I can get approval for another tree, there's another 2 days, since we'll do bush trimming at that property as well, so there's a week and the majority of the stuff is finished with myself and 1 other guy.

I've seen crews out the last 2 weeks up here trimming bushes / trees.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2125482 said:


> My biggest issue is my 2 drivers from last year went back to school. One is available Monday and Friday, until May 11, the other is available Wed and Friday until further notice, plus some 1/2 days.
> 
> My 3rd guy can only drive on a limited basis per my insurance company.
> 
> So that means if I can go out and get stuff done now, it lessens the burden come April. Then I limp through April and the first part of May.
> 
> Sooooooo.... tomorrow I'm going to go cleanup the trees. I can get my dad to drive my dump back and forth, I'll run the tractor. Then Monday I have 2-3 days of cutbacks for myself and 1 other guy. If I can get approval for another tree, there's another 2 days, since we'll do bush trimming at that property as well, so there's a week and the majority of the stuff is finished with myself and 1 other guy.
> 
> I've seen crews out the last 2 weeks up here trimming bushes / trees.


Well yea my buddy does tree work year around.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2125484 said:


> Well yea my buddy does tree work year around.


Right. So that's what we're gonna go do. And by "we", I mean myself and whomever I can drag outta the house to help me.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2125482 said:


> My biggest issue is my 2 drivers from last year went back to school. One is available Monday and Friday, until May 11, the other is available Wed and Friday until further notice, plus some 1/2 days.
> 
> My 3rd guy can only drive on a limited basis per my insurance company.
> 
> So that means if I can go out and get stuff done now, it lessens the burden come April. Then I limp through April and the first part of May.
> 
> Sooooooo.... tomorrow I'm going to go cleanup the trees. I can get my dad to drive my dump back and forth, I'll run the tractor. Then Monday I have 2-3 days of cutbacks for myself and 1 other guy. If I can get approval for another tree, there's another 2 days, since we'll do bush trimming at that property as well, so there's a week and the majority of the stuff is finished with myself and 1 other guy.
> 
> *I've seen crews out the last 2 weeks up here trimming bushes / trees.*


This... The say it was snowing really good here last week or the week before Rx was doing a ton of cutbacks


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

GFS has gone colder, and therefore, more snow on Friday night.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2125500 said:


> GFS has gone colder, and therefore, more snow on Friday night.


Looks like 9AM-3PM to me... PERFECT! Thumbs Up payup payup


----------



## ryde307

How much snow? NOAA's new site sucks and I can't get it to load local weather.


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2125509 said:


> How much snow? NOAA's new site sucks and I can't get it to load local weather.


GFS looks like 3/3.5...


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;2125439 said:


> I have everything on auto pay. Cell phone, internet, etc. Plus stuff I may have bought online, I make sure I entered the purchase in the computer.
> 
> After today, I should have my taxes done. A full 6 weeks early.


slacker ive had my checks for over 2 weeks already... parents got back over 17000


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

albhb3;2125516 said:


> slacker ive had my checks for over 2 weeks already... parents got back over 17000


My 13 year old gets back $67. He's excited. He can buy a new PS4 game.

I don't pay in estimated taxes. It's a 2.5% fee, cheaper than if I needed the money and a bank loan to borrow it.

I always pay in.


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;2125516 said:


> slacker ive had my checks for over 2 weeks already... parents got back over 17000


Who gets 17k back?


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2125523 said:


> Who gets 17k back?


someone who has a really good job, but runs a super unsuccessful business on the side??


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2125523 said:


> Who gets 17k back?


my parents... as I tell them the 1%ers always get the breaks


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2125521 said:


> My 13 year old gets back $67. He's excited. He can buy a new PS4 game.
> 
> I don't pay in estimated taxes. It's a 2.5% fee, cheaper than if I needed the money and a bank loan to borrow it.
> 
> I always pay in.


Your 13 year old filed a tax return? Doesn't that stop you from claiming his as a dependent?


----------



## albhb3

skorum03;2125529 said:


> someone who has a really good job, but runs a super unsuccessful business on the side??


nope mom works in xrays dad works in property maint. make just over 100k/yr


----------



## skorum03

albhb3;2125533 said:


> nope mom works in xrays dad works in property maint. make just over 100k/yr


they must have an incredible accountant


----------



## albhb3

Camden;2125532 said:


> Your 13 year old filed a tax return? Doesn't that stop you from claiming his as a dependent?


I had to back in the day and parents still claimed


----------



## albhb3

skorum03;2125535 said:


> they must have an incredible accountant


no idea there old one died of a massive heart attack new one don't know. I do know they only paid 450 this year to have them done

I do know we will be looking for someone else next year


----------



## banonea

Not sure what you got up in the cities, we got from 1" to 3" depending on your location,were only supposed to be getting a inch....and i hit a building and pealed back the steel


----------



## ryde307

albhb3;2125539 said:


> no idea there old one died of a massive heart attack new one don't know. I do know they only paid 450 this year to have them done
> 
> I do know we will be looking for someone else next year


It could be just how they file. If they have large amounts withheld they would get large amounts back. The issue is they gave the government a free loan for the year then.

The ideal scenario is you pay in almost exact to what you would owe so at tax time you are at $0 or out.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2125548 said:


> Not sure what you got up in the cities, we got from 1" to 3" depending on your location,were only supposed to be getting a inch....and i hit a building and pealed back the steel


Smooth move. You don't need to get that close, it'll melt.

We got around 2". Some places were more. It's melting away quickly though


----------



## skorum03

ryde307;2125552 said:


> It could be just how they file. If they have large amounts withheld they would get large amounts back. The issue is they gave the government a free loan for the year then.
> 
> The ideal scenario is you pay in almost exact to what you would owe so at tax time you are at $0 or out.


You are right, but even so, making 100k/year and getting 17k back, they would be withholding quite a bit.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2125532 said:


> Your 13 year old filed a tax return? Doesn't that stop you from claiming his as a dependent?


No, why would it?

He only made $862.50 last year working for me. Not like he can go buy his own house now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;2125554 said:


> You are right, but even so, making 100k/year and getting 17k back, they would be withholding quite a bit.


Or cheating.

My parents have used the same tax guy for 30 years. Same one I use.

My dad used to haul gas for Holiday, and all the owners of the trucks went to this guy.

One year, someone found someone else and the new guy saved these guys $10,000. This was 25 years ago.

Well, they were all audited, they all had to pay back the $10,000 + fees, and went back to the original guy.

If your parents are only making $100,000 (even $200,000 if they both make that) and got back $17,000 and they're not withholding 30%, someone cheated.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2125557 said:


> Or cheating.
> 
> My parents have used the same tax guy for 30 years. Same one I use.
> 
> My dad used to haul gas for Holiday, and all the owners of the trucks went to this guy.
> 
> One year, someone found someone else and the new guy saved these guys $10,000. This was 25 years ago.
> 
> Well, they were all audited, they all had to pay back the $10,000 + fees, and went back to the original guy.
> 
> If your parents are only making $100,000 (even $200,000 if they both make that) and got back $17,000 and they're not withholding 30%, someone cheated.


That's why I said they must have an incredible accountant. I should have emphasized incredible a little more.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2125532 said:


> Your 13 year old filed a tax return? Doesn't that stop you from claiming his as a dependent?


No, he's still a dependent


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2125552 said:


> It could be just how they file. If they have large amounts withheld they would get large amounts back. The issue is they gave the government a free loan for the year then.
> 
> *The ideal scenario is you pay in almost exact to what you would owe so at tax time you are at $0 or out.*


This!  :salute:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

It seems most people like alot withheld for a big return because they can't figure out to save. For them it's like winning the lottery or getting an inheritance


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone caucusing tonight?


----------



## unit28

banonea;2125548 said:


> Not sure what you got up in the cities, we got from 1" to 3" depending on your location,were only supposed to be getting a inch....and i hit a building and pealed back


Just glad you didn't get that 9"


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2125594 said:


> Just glad you didn't get that 9"


Yea that would have hurt


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2125591 said:


> It seems most people like alot withheld for a big return because they can't figure out to save. For them it's like winning the lottery or getting an inheritance


I honestly usually over blow it on withholding... I guess I'd rather get a little back than have to pay a ton in... Never know what happens if you get a huge snow December and can't consult the Accountant before year end...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2125595 said:


> Yea that would have hurt


----------



## qualitycut

Stupid mophie case will charge for about 10 seconds and stop. Junk


----------



## djagusch

cbservicesllc;2125597 said:


> I honestly usually over blow it on withholding... I guess I'd rather get a little back than have to pay a ton in... Never know what happens if you get a huge snow December and can't consult the Accountant before year end...


I tend to pay in what was due the year before. If you pay in that amount or slightly more, if you owe more you won't get any penalty or interest. If you pay less in from the year before but owe money they charge you penalty or interest. I guess it's the safe way the accountant said if you don't keep up with entries and don't know where you stand each year.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2125553 said:


> Smooth move. You don't need to get that close, it'll melt.
> 
> We got around 2". Some places were more. It's melting away quickly though


Trust me i wasn't trying. Lot of melting here as well


----------



## banonea

unit28;2125594 said:


> Just glad you didn't get that 9"


You and me both


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;2125610 said:


> I tend to pay in what was due the year before. If you pay in that amount or slightly more, if you owe more you won't get any penalty or interest. If you pay less in from the year before but owe money they charge you penalty or interest. I guess it's the safe way the accountant said if you don't keep up with entries and don't know where you stand each year.


Hmm, I'll have to look into that


----------



## cbservicesllc

Geez, that has to hurt on several levels... 1,000+ people not working, some co-workers dead, production ground to a halt for days at this point...

http://www.lawnandlandscape.com/article/ll-030116-Excel-Factory-shooting


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2125625 said:


> Geez, that has to hurt on several levels... 1,000+ people not working, some co-workers dead, production ground to a halt for days at this point...
> 
> http://www.lawnandlandscape.com/article/ll-030116-Excel-Factory-shooting


Not to make light of the situation, but does this mean Hustler mowers are going to increase in cost? After all, when a refinery shuts down for whatever reason, gas shoots up in price???


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Well that was a long day


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2125593 said:


> Anyone caucusing tonight?


why would I waste my time besides past my bedtime


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;2125664 said:


> why would I waste my time besides past my bedtime


Yea i thought about it. But I'm still undecided


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2125644 said:


> Not to make light of the situation, but does this mean Hustler mowers are going to increase in cost? After all, when a refinery shuts down for whatever reason, gas shoots up in price???


Interesting question... or delivery delays?


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2125668 said:


> Yea i thought about it. But I'm still undecided


well you will have some real high quality canidates to choose from if you do


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;2125673 said:


> well you will have some real high quality canidates to choose from if you do


Hence why I am undecided lol. Isnt really a good high quality one.


----------



## qualitycut

I think i might go just to experience it. Be interesting, maybe meet some hot conservative chick


----------



## djagusch

cbservicesllc;2125670 said:


> Interesting question... or delivery delays?


The distributor for them in Mankato has a warehouse pretty full. So dealer stocking orders would be ok. So new engine combos or unexpected orders would see issued.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2125521 said:


> My 13 year old gets back $67. He's excited. He can buy a new PS4 game.
> 
> I don't pay in estimated taxes. It's a 2.5% fee, cheaper than if I needed the money and a bank loan to borrow it.
> 
> I always pay in.


Same here in the estimate but rare i pay in b or pay in very little. Lotsnof wright offs


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2125678 said:


> I think i might go just to experience it. Be interesting, maybe meet some hot conservative chick


You should find where Kylie caucuses.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2125662 said:


> Well that was a long day


Make your surgery appointment?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2125668 said:


> Yea i thought about it. But I'm still undecided


About going? Or between Bernie and Hillary?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Noon - 6pm bodes well for the snow to melt off Friday.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2125689 said:


> You should find where Kylie caucuses.


Oh I think we know where she caucuses...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2125693 said:


> Noon - 6pm bodes well for the snow to melt off Friday.


Come on man... let me have one... just one...


----------



## Drakeslayer

Novaks talking snow late tomorrow. MSP a close shave.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2125696 said:


> Come on man... let me have one... just one...


You have had 5!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2125690 said:


> Make your surgery appointment?


Yup, then shoveled after while one guy ran the blower as I couldn't drive. Had a guy doing drives for a while with a plow, then it got wet so he shoveled them by hand


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2125662 said:


> Well that was a long day


Good seeing you again.....if only for a short time.


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2125699 said:


> Yup, then shoveled after while one guy ran the blower as I couldn't drive. Had a guy doing drives for a while with a plow, then it got wet so he shoveled them by hand


Wink wink.....:waving:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2125700 said:


> Good seeing you again.....if only for a short time.


Yup, and me being loopy didn't help.hahaha


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

People must be buying into the weather forecast. Got 3 emails in the last hour for bids for extra work on commercial properties we are already working at.


----------



## unit28

back home today. 

An officer was killed in an exchange of gunfire*with a suspect Tuesday at J.A. Carr Park in Euless.

The suspect also died, police said.

Sux........

Only 2nd officer ever that gave all in Euless


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2125704 said:


> Yup, and me being loopy didn't help.hahaha


Propofal Jim is funny.......:laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal....................


----------



## Doughboy12

Nino..................!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

It's sounding more and more it's gonna be killary vs trump for president


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal...............


----------



## Bill1090

It's over.


----------



## Doughboy12

Pominville from Nino.........breakaway.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2125732 said:


> It's over.


I thought you were talking the nomination processes for both parties???


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal....................


----------



## Doughboy12

Stand up and Haula........!!!!
Breakaway. From Dumba.


----------



## qualitycut

Ended up volunteering to be a deligate


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2125678 said:


> I think i might go just to experience it. Be interesting, maybe meet some hot conservative chick


This happens. I met a smoke show at the last one I went to 8 years ago. Turned out she lived a block away! We really hit it off but it turned out we were were both married. :realmad::realmad:


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2125743 said:


> Ended up volunteering to be a deligate


HAHAAHAHAA Now you actually have some work to do.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Looks like Trump is already doing pretty well... Southern AND Northern States


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2125747 said:


> Looks like Trump is already doing pretty well... Southern AND Northern States


Straw poles he wasn't doing good at ny location. Mostly 3rd

Don't think he has a chance against Clinton


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2125746 said:


> HAHAAHAHAA Now you actually have some work to do.


A few conversations. All have food lol


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2125714 said:


> back home today.
> 
> An officer was killed in an exchange of gunfire*with a suspect Tuesday at J.A. Carr Park in Euless.
> 
> The suspect also died, police said.
> 
> Sux........
> 
> Only 2nd officer ever that gave all in Euless


Lots of cops killed lately... I believe more than a dozen this year already? It took till February last year for the first cop to be KOD... Going to be a scary year...


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2125747 said:


> Looks like Trump is already doing pretty well... Southern AND Northern States


I don't like him anymore. Hate to say it but someone needs to kick him in the ass and get some actual policies and talking points going instead of "we will have great people" blah blah blah. He needs some substance. I'm starting to worry.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2125751 said:


> I don't like him anymore. Hate to say it but someone needs to kick him in the ass and get some actual policies and talking points going instead of "we will have great people" blah blah blah. He needs some substance. I'm starting to worry.


Exactly! !! Repeats himself over and over no substance.

Edit. Missed your no substance part


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2125751 said:


> I don't like him anymore. Hate to say it but someone needs to kick him in the ass and get some actual policies and talking points going instead of "we will have great people" blah blah blah. He needs some substance. I'm starting to worry.


Have you been to his website and seen his position documents? Just curious.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Wild are falling apart


----------



## Polarismalibu




----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2125756 said:


> Have you been to his website and seen his position documents? Just curious.


Not until just now. Anyone can have a website but you need to convey your message on stage. Hillary would dust him in a debate.


----------



## qualitycut




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2125766 said:


> Not until just now. Anyone can have a website but you need to convey your message on stage. Hillary would dust him in a debate.


I'm with ya. Plus, if he didn't like Megyn Kelly as a moderator because he was afraid he would look sexist, how will he debate Hillary?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2125766 said:


> Not until just now. Anyone can have a website but you need to convey your message on stage. Hillary would dust him in a debate.


He would hey defensive and just start name calling.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2125761 said:


>


Ha... Saw that one earlier today...


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2125768 said:


> I'm with ya. Plus, if he didn't like Megyn Kelly as a moderator because he was afraid he would look sexist, how will he debate Hillary?


He won't hold back, which is fine, but it won't work with the wishy washy undecideds.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2125769 said:


> He would hey defensive and just start name calling.


Horrible horrible person....Loser... etc. All true but it can't work in the general election can it?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2125773 said:


> Horrible horrible person....Loser... etc. All true but it can't work in the general election can it?


Im watching him now and he says muslims are a big problem horrible horrible people. But didnt say what he would do. Some people are catching on. Im really curious how Mexico is going to pay for the wall


----------



## qualitycut

3rd place in mn attm


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2125776 said:


> Im watching him now and he says muslims are a big problem horrible horrible people. But didnt say what he would do. Some people are catching on. Im really curious how Mexico is going to pay for the wall


I'm sure his plan is this.... His numbers...

$58B trade deficit.

$10B for the wall. They pay the $10B for the wall, they still make $48B on the deficit.

If not, he starts putting high tariffs on the product to use that money to pay for the wall.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2125777 said:


> 3rd place in mn attm


Cause we're smarter than the rest of the country.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2125776 said:


> Im watching him now and he says muslims are a big problem horrible horrible people. But didnt say what he would do. Some people are catching on. Im really curious how Mexico is going to pay for the wall


Chris Christie looks like he's on pins and needles waiting for a slip up.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2125780 said:


> Chris Christie looks like he's on pins and needles waiting for a slip up.


Hahaha... I noticed that too Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2125780 said:


> Chris Christie looks like he's on pins and needles waiting for a slip up.


Haha i was thinking the same. Hes like dont say anything stupid with me standing behind you.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Novak has a map up


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2125779 said:


> Cause we're smarter than the rest of the country.


It's amazing how our state is a constant embarrassment to the country.


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2125785 said:


> It's amazing how our state is a constant embarrassment to the country.


Was just thinking that.................the other day.


----------



## qualitycut

Im glad i saved my 3 months of quickbooks crap i need to enter, can sit around and watch hockey when I'm "working"


----------



## SSS Inc.

Nothing reported yet in MN from the metro. Curious to see the way the metro goes.


----------



## skorum03

I don't think Cruz is helping himself focussing entirely on Trump right now in this speech


----------



## SSS Inc.

Sanders is killing Hillary in MN. Of course we would support a self described socialist.


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;2125790 said:


> Sanders is killing Hillary in MN. Of course we would support a self described socialist.


Ya that shouldn't really be a surprise. The People's Republic of Minnesota


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2125787 said:


> Im glad i saved my 3 months of quickbooks crap i need to enter, can sit around and watch hockey when I'm "working"


This is what I do every year. I work on our mailing lists and art for brochures etc.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2125790 said:


> Sanders is killing Hillary in MN. Of course we would support a self described socialist.


And why Trump is 3rd.


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal.............Coyle. empty net.


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal............. Nino. Empty net.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2125788 said:


> Nothing reported yet in MN from the metro. Curious to see the way the metro goes.


I think we'll see a strong showing for Rubio in MN, just a hunch...


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2125790 said:


> Sanders is killing Hillary in MN. Of course we would support a self described socialist.


Makes sense...


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2125794 said:


> And why Trump is 3rd.


Yea because wasnt enough libs left over to vote for trump


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2125803 said:


> Yea because wasnt enough libs left over to vote for trump


Looks like you might want to watch for SoulCycle classes to join.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2125808 said:


> Looks like you might want to watch for SoulCycle classes to join.


What the cafe is that?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2125809 said:


> What the cafe is that?


Combination of candlelight, exercise bike and loud club music.

'cco ran a segment on it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BTW, Schaffer says Friday's snow is getting heavier.

Has me and CB in the 3-6" range.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2125810 said:


> Combination of candlelight, exercise bike and loud club music.
> 
> 'cco ran a segment on it.


Sounds horrible lol


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2125811 said:


> BTW, Schaffer says Friday's snow is getting heavier.
> 
> Has me and CB in the 3-6" range.


Am I in on that?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2125811 said:


> BTW, Schaffer says Friday's snow is getting heavier.
> 
> Has me and CB in the 3-6" range.


Meteos temps are warm


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2125811 said:


> BTW, Schaffer says Friday's snow is getting heavier.
> 
> Has me and CB in the 3-6" range.


NWS still says less than half for me.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2125814 said:


> Meteos temps are warm


NWS' temps are warm on the meteo. GFS has it much cooler(also on the meteo).


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2125816 said:


> NWS' temps are warm on the meteo. GFS has it much cooler(also on the meteo).


Nams warm, gfs is coolest.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2125817 said:


> Nams warm, gfs is coolest.


Clearly the NAM and NWS are wrong.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2125813 said:


> Am I in on that?


Yeah, central MN to Northern Suburbs.

Even GFS for the airport is up a slight bit more tonight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2125820 said:


> Clearly the NAM and NWS are wrong.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2125820 said:


> Clearly the NAM and NWS are wrong.


Exactly...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2125822 said:


> Yeah, central MN to Northern Suburbs.
> 
> *Even GFS for the airport is up a slight bit more tonight.*


I show down...


----------



## NorthernProServ

I was there first. Nice Park job.


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;2125826 said:


> I was there first. Nice Park job.


That's why my hitch never comes out


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;2125826 said:


> I was there first. Nice Park job.


Saved my bumper once at McDonald's drive through. It shattered thier bumper. They said " I guess we're on our own". I said yup, grabbed my food and left while they cleaned up thier mess


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2125845 said:


> That's why my hitch never comes out


This... still doesn't help when you hit a pole though... :crying:


----------



## cbservicesllc

Well I see the GFS went to a pile of cafe in the last 24 hours...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2125856 said:


> This... still doesn't help when you hit a pole though... :crying:


I keep thinking about getting a solid piece of metal, sliding it into the receiver that goes the full width of your truck, then having some support arms on the edges that would angle in and tie into the frame of the truck some way. A bumper for your bumper.


----------



## skorum03

http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2016/03/minnesota-dfl-caucus-candidates-speak-only-in-somali/


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2125863 said:


> I keep thinking about getting a solid piece of metal, sliding it into the receiver that goes the full width of your truck, then having some support arms on the edges that would angle in and tie into the frame of the truck some way. A bumper for your bumper.


I basically have that. I made a set of mud flaps for towing it's a solid steel tube slides on the receiver and goes across the whole bumper and the flaps come off the tube


----------



## albhb3

skorum03;2125866 said:


> http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2016/03/minnesota-dfl-caucus-candidates-speak-only-in-somali/


Hopefully they were told they were getting sent back


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2125867 said:


> I basically have that. I made a set of mud flaps for towing it's a solid steel tube slides on the receiver and goes across the whole bumper and the flaps come off the tube


Yeah something like those, but you need some arms that angle in on the edges, that connect to the frame. Or else you run the risk of tweaking your hitch if you catch the outside of the bar.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2125867 said:


> I basically have that. I made a set of mud flaps for towing it's a solid steel tube slides on the receiver and goes across the whole bumper and the flaps come off the tube


Those would get destroyed though.


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;2125856 said:


> This... still doesn't help when you hit a pole though... :crying:


Thuth.........


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2125863 said:


> I keep thinking about getting a solid piece of metal, sliding it into the receiver that goes the full width of your truck, then having some support arms on the edges that would angle in and tie into the frame of the truck some way. A bumper for your bumper.


Would be less expensive that thw bumpers


----------



## qualitycut

I think ive only plowed my 1 inch accounts 1 more time than the rest and the 1 time was about half and other my 1.5s got done also


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2125878 said:


> Yeah something like those, but you need some arms that angle in on the edges, that connect to the frame. Or else you run the risk of tweaking your hitch if you catch the outside of the bar.


You would have to hit pretty hard to tweak your hitch I think. But you could easily make it suport off the frame too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;2125883 said:


> Would be less expensive that thw bumpers


Right, and build it low enough so it doesn't affect the back up sensors.

Then just take it out in the spring.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2125881 said:


> Those would get destroyed though.


 I didn't make it for protecting anything. The tubing is four times as thick as the store bought rock tamers. It would hold up unless you really rammed into something


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone wanna do lunch in Uptown at Dulouno's pizza?

I have a meeting down there @ 11.


----------



## cbservicesllc

skorum03;2125866 said:


> http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2016/03/minnesota-dfl-caucus-candidates-speak-only-in-somali/


Wait, what?


----------



## skorum03

cbservicesllc;2125920 said:


> Wait, what?


Ya, I have no idea how that worked.


----------



## cbservicesllc

It's official


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2125930 said:


> It's official


You entered your information too, huh?

With the forward wings, how do you push to the curb? Don't you leave snow in the middle?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2125933 said:


> You entered your information too, huh?
> 
> With the forward wings, how do you push to the curb? Don't you leave snow in the middle?


Sure did... Thumbs Up

I'm not too concerned about it, after looking at the one in MG, they don't sit THAT far forward, so I figure you take one swipe along your piles at the end to expose the curb?


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2125933 said:


> You entered your information too, huh?
> 
> With the forward wings, how do you push to the curb? Don't you leave snow in the middle?


Looks like only one wing moves in the pics?? Full trip??
Wings are metal? 
Slide box exposed on back side, not sure I like that.
Led lights defenitely sweet!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2125936 said:


> Sure did... Thumbs Up
> 
> I'm not too concerned about it, after looking at the one in MG, they don't sit THAT far forward, so I figure you take one swipe along your piles at the end to expose the curb?


Wait, you've seen one in person? And yeah, I figured one would just run along the curb and clean it up. It's not like one always gets 100% of the snow up and over the curb anyway.


----------



## Bill1090




----------



## Bill1090

cbservicesllc;2125930 said:


> It's official


Any word on pricing?


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;2125930 said:


> It's official


No chain lifts...staying with Western.



LwnmwrMan22;2125933 said:


> You entered your information too, huh?
> 
> With the forward wings, how do you push to the curb? Don't you leave snow in the middle?


That's what I said when photos of these first started popping up.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2125940 said:


> Wait, you've seen one in person? And yeah, I figured one would just run along the curb and clean it up. It's not like one always gets 100% of the snow up and over the curb anyway.


Yeah, at Smith Winter Products like 4 blocks away from my house, the owner has had one on his truck the last few weeks


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2125952 said:


> No chain lifts...staying with Western.
> 
> That's what I said when photos of these first started popping up.


That first comment doesn't surprise me... 

No different than that Hiniker Scoop Plow I suppose...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2125954 said:


> Yeah, at Smith Winter Products like 4 blocks away from my house, the owner has had one on his truck the last few weeks


Coulda let me know.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You Blizzard guys, and Wideout, your wings fold back straight? No?


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2125959 said:


> You Blizzard guys, and Wideout, your wings fold back straight? No?


Yeah, infinently adjustable from 8 to10.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2125959 said:


> You Blizzard guys, and Wideout, your wings fold back straight? No?


Of course. If I'm pushing into a curb I flip them straight right before I hit the curb. If I don't it feels like I'll tweak the wings since they hit first. Also its nice to be straight for backdragging purposes. Like I said before being able to go straight is definitely better this is just Boss' way making it different.


----------



## SSS Inc.

C'mon Mankato! They've got great hair too.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2125968 said:


> C'mon Mankato! They've got great hair too.


Good thing you posted this or I would have forgot about the games today.


----------



## ryde307

cbservicesllc;2125856 said:


> This... still doesn't help when you hit a pole though... :crying:


Not true. I backed into a pole a couple years ago. Well the concrete footing of the pole. If I didn't hit dead center on my hit I hit it hard enough to basically take the box off the truck. I was on my phone and I hit so hard it flew out of my hand off the back window (crew cab) and back into my lap. Because of the hitch there was not a scratch on my truck.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2125958 said:


> Coulda let me know.


Pretty sure I posted it here...  

Next time I'll send a text, I'll see if he still has it


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;2125971 said:


> Good thing you posted this or I would have forgot about the games today.


You're welcome. Breck is going to kill Mankato. Mankato has about 5 freshman and they all look like their 12. Nonetheless GO MANKATO!


----------



## ryde307

SSS did you see my message about sweeping a grocery store lot 2X a week for the summer?


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2125972 said:


> Not true. I backed into a pole a couple years ago. Well the concrete footing of the pole. If I didn't hit dead center on my hit I hit it hard enough to basically take the box off the truck. I was on my phone and I hit so hard it flew out of my hand off the back window (crew cab) and back into my lap. Because of the hitch there was not a scratch on my truck.


DANG! That's lucky!


----------



## ryde307

cbservicesllc;2125976 said:


> DANG! That's lucky!


Very lucky. After hitting it I was waiting for the pole to come down on top of me. It wobbled for awhile but stayed up.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2125974 said:


> You're welcome. Breck is going to kill Mankato. Mankato has about 5 freshman and they all look like their 12. Nonetheless GO MANKATO!


I was starting to think that they where going to give them a run for there money. Then they got a goal


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2125967 said:


> Of course. If I'm pushing into a curb I flip them straight right before I hit the curb. If I don't it feels like I'll tweak the wings since they hit first. Also its nice to be straight for backdragging purposes. Like I said before being able to go straight is definitely better this is just Boss' way making it different.


This, why in the world wouldn't they just make it straight? Windrowing the snow and the oitside is going to be fighting the direction your trying to direct the snow. Not a lot but still


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2125979 said:


> This, why in the world wouldn't they just make it straight? Windrowing the snow and the oitside is going to be fighting the direction your trying to direct the snow. Not a lot but still


Patent infringement with D&D?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2125979 said:


> This, why in the world wouldn't they just make it straight? Windrowing the snow and the oitside is going to be fighting the direction your trying to direct the snow. Not a lot but still


Probably a way around parents. Kind of a Hiniker Scoop / Blizzard-WideOut combo.


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;2125980 said:


> Patent infringement with D&D?


This... They can't make the wings move AND expand...


----------



## TKLAWN

cbservicesllc;2125982 said:


> This... They can't make the wings move AND expand...


Funny they didn't come out with one five years ago though...

Wonder if Toro has a lot to do with it?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2125984 said:


> Funny they didn't come out with one five years ago though...
> 
> Wonder if Toro has a lot to do with it?


Honestly to me it's no different than a straight blade once you put wings on. You just don't have to get out to put the wings off and on.

For me it's a no. I'll stick with my V-plow and if I want the extra width, get some more sets of wings for $800. Once they are on, they can stay on usually.

A 9'2 with wings will be wider than this, can carry as much if not more snow and can get right up to the curb for pushing over and back dragging.


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;2125984 said:


> Funny they didn't come out with one five years ago though...
> 
> Wonder if Toro has a lot to do with it?


I would think that is not a coincidence...

Shut up and take my money!! payup


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;2125975 said:


> SSS did you see my message about sweeping a grocery store lot 2X a week for the summer?


No I missed it. We would pass. Our focus is mostly one time sweeps in the Spring and maybe Fall. This is more of the sweeper guy chases a pop can for 10 minutes and then leaves type of deal. I bet someone will do it for $35 a crack. Thank you though.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2125985 said:


> Honestly to me it's no different than a straight blade once you put wings on. You just don't have to get out to put the wings off and on.
> 
> For me it's a no. I'll stick with my V-plow and if I want the extra width, get some more sets of wings for $800. Once they are on, they can stay on usually.
> 
> A 9'2 with wings will be wider than this, can carry as much if not more snow and can get right up to the curb for pushing over and back dragging.


I don't think they recommend wings on a 9'2"... I could be wrong...

EDIT: Here's what it says on the site... _Wing extensions do fit other DXT sizes and do not void the warranty but are not recommended as the blade may sag when in the scoop position due to the weight of the wing extensions._


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2125980 said:


> Patent infringement with D&D?


Im sure. Just glad i dont have a fleet of boss plows and get suckered into buying that thing.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2125986 said:


> I would think that is not a coincidence...
> 
> Shut up and take my money!! payup


I dont like a few things that video made the plow look like it will be way further back than i thought when pushing over a curb and the rams for the wings just exposed.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2125988 said:


> I don't think they recommend wings on a 9'2"... I could be wrong...
> 
> EDIT: Here's what it says on the site... _Wing extensions do fit other DXT sizes and do not void the warranty but are not recommended as the blade may sag when in the scoop position due to the weight of the wing extensions._


They also don't recommend a 9' VXT on a 2500.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2125989 said:


> Im sure. Just glad i dont have a fleet of boss plows and get suckered into buying that thing.


Exactly, seems like a cheap knock off.
Change controllers, Doh Kay!

I'm sure you'll see a ton of them around.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2125990 said:


> I dont like a few things that video made the plow look like it will be way further back than i thought when pushing over a curb and the rams for the wings just exposed.


At least they have it on the right truck!


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2125992 said:


> Exactly, seems like a cheap knock off.
> Change controllers, Doh Kay!
> 
> I'm sure you'll see a ton of them around.


I always thought the goal was to come out with better products than your competitors. We will see how cbservicesllc likes his


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2125986 said:


> I would think that is not a coincidence...
> 
> Shut up and take my money!! payup


I could make a 7' Meyer plow look awesome with an Intense Narrator/Music and some slow motion video of me ramming fresh piles of powder. Just sayin.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2125993 said:


> At least they have it on the right truck!


Didnt you hear, its lighter than other expandables so no need for a truck with a better front end.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2125995 said:


> I could make a 7' Meyer plow look awesome with an Intense Narrator/Music and some slow motion video of me ramming fresh piles of powder. Just sayin.


Lmao thats what i took away from the video. Got me excited with the awesome cafe going on only to let me down with the product


----------



## qualitycut

Well this games boring already. Hate to watch blow outs


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yeah, it's not for me. And I've got a pretty good track record at throwing money at new, shiny objects.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2125995 said:


> I could make a 7' Meyer plow look awesome with an Intense Narrator/Music and some slow motion video of me ramming fresh piles of powder. Just sayin.


Prove it!! :laughing:


----------



## Bill1090

cbservicesllc;2125986 said:


> I would think that is not a coincidence...
> 
> Shut up and take my money!! payup


It looks cheaply built.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Haters gonna hate...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;2126001 said:


> Prove it!! :laughing:


All I need is a 7' Meyer and some snow.


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;2126002 said:


> It looks cheaply built.


I like the lights.........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2126005 said:


> All I need is a 7' Meyer and some snow.


Can you find either anymore??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

As far as the DXT sagging in scoop mode with wings on....

2 things, tighten up the trip springs a hair, and second, how often are you driving around in scoop mode? If you're plowing, the plow is resting on the ground.

One of my guys had wings on his 8' VXT and could eat up a school lot in no time.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Just watched the video, looks cool but I think I'd pass. If you watch closely, it almost looks like it's holding snow on the windrow passes. 

Been looking at the Snowex 8611, I like that better.....like a Wideout but direct lift and goes to 11' not 10'.


----------



## Doughboy12

I would hate to be so tied to one brand that I thought that buying a clearly inferior product from the available options was a good idea. I think it would have been a good plow had the others not already been out.
Does it look like snow and ice would jam the system?




Full disclosure: I am overly brand loyal but I pass on the crap my brands put out.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2126009 said:


> As far as the DXT sagging in scoop mode with wings on....
> 
> *2 things, tighten up the trip springs a hair, and second, how often are you driving around in scoop mode? If you're plowing, the plow is resting on the ground.*
> 
> One of my guys had wings on his 8' VXT and could eat up a school lot in no time.


This......


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2126010 said:


> Just watched the video, looks cool but I think I'd pass. If you watch closely, it almost looks like it's holding snow on the windrow passes.
> 
> Been looking at the Snowex 8611, I like that better.....like a Wideout but direct lift and goes to 11' not 10'.


Im personally glad i went with the wideout. Lifts way higher and like the non metal cutting edges on the wings. Doesn't gouge driveways and sloped areas when pushing across.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Its a goal and he was checked into the goalie.

**Edit. I don't like Breck but that was bunk.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2126019 said:


> Its a goal and he was checked into the goalie.


Yea and cafe Breck


----------



## Green Grass

That should be a goal.


----------



## qualitycut

So far 0 paper work done and im ready for a nap.


----------



## Green Grass

They should get him better straps for his helmet.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2126026 said:


> So far 0 paper work done and im ready for a nap.


My phone has been ringing off the hook today. I'm gonna have to find some more help.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2126034 said:


> My phone has been ringing off the hook today. I'm gonna have to find some more help.


I dont get calls anymore. All texts or emails from current and new customers


----------



## Greenery

NorthernProServ;2126010 said:


> Just watched the video, looks cool but I think I'd pass. If you watch closely, it almost looks like it's holding snow on the windrow passes.
> 
> Been looking at the Snowex 8611, I like that better.....like a Wideout but direct lift and goes to 11' not 10'.


There's a nice clean Blizzard 8611 on cl.


----------



## Greenery

Green Grass;2126032 said:


> They should get him better straps for his helmet.


They should have just left him on the bench and ran an extra skater.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2126040 said:


> I dont get calls anymore. All texts or emails from current and new customers


You said that already. :waving:


----------



## qualitycut

I will have a blizzard for sale if anyone is interested.. 8100pp 1 new cylinder


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2125954 said:


> Yeah, at Smith Winter Products like 4 blocks away from my house, the owner has had one on his truck the last few weeks


 They never have anything yet they had one of those ???


----------



## Doughboy12

That's some pretty hair right there.......


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2126043 said:


> They never have anything yet they had one of those ???


Boss probably sends some out to people to show off for a couple weeks. Couldn't even find it on Boss website


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2126043 said:


> They never have anything yet they had one of those ???


Right... I think there were a few demo units out for dealers to try for final feedback


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Anyone interested in an exmark sprayer/spreader? Will have all updates done. Looking to go to a z spray


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2126047 said:


> Boss probably sends some out to people to show off for a couple weeks. Couldn't even find it on Boss website


You would think they would pick a good dealer to have one


----------



## jimslawnsnow

At Buffalo wild wings, they have nursing students here getting donations from buffalo wild wings. We told the guy to eat 6 blazing hot wings in under a minute and we'll give our server the donation ticket. He's gonna do it


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2126072 said:


> At Buffalo wild wings, they have nursing students here getting donations from buffalo wild wings. We told the guy to eat 6 blazing hot wings in under a minute and we'll give our server the donation ticket. He's gonna do it


Update...........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2126074 said:


> Update...........


Took him 3 minutes and 32 seconds. Wife took a video


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2126034 said:


> My phone has been ringing off the hook today. I'm gonna have to find some more help.


Hmmmmmm..........


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2126079 said:


> Took him 3 minutes and 32 seconds. Wife took a video


Did you donate anyway???


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2126081 said:


> Did you donate anyway???


Yes. I'm not a heartless *******. I'm going to send you a video of it. Can send to anyone if I have your number


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2126082 said:


> Yes. I'm not a heartless *******. I'm going to send you a video of it. Can send to anyone if I have your number


Put it on the group FB page.....


----------



## djagusch

Doughboy12;2126011 said:


> I would hate to be so tied to one brand that I thought that buying a clearly inferior product from the available options was a good idea. I think it would have been a good plow had the others not already been out.
> Does it look like snow and ice would jam the system?
> 
> Full disclosure: I am overly brand loyal but I pass on the crap my brands put out.


Hey fng, zip it! You have done what, 4 events past your homeowner days. Enough said.


----------



## Doughboy12

djagusch;2126098 said:


> Hey fng, zip it! You have done what, 4 events past your homeowner days. Enough said.


Ouch..........:crying:

:laughing:


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;2126098 said:


> Hey fng, zip it! You have done what, 4 events past your homeowner days. Enough said.


I was waiting for another Boss owner to help me out here... Couldn't even rely on that Jeremy guy...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The snow is slowing down enough where it's going to screw around, show up at midnight, and start accumulating to 2" by Saturday morning.

Now the NAM is creeping up, after sunset.


----------



## djagusch

cbservicesllc;2126108 said:


> I was waiting for another Boss owner to help me out here... Couldn't even rely on that Jeremy guy...


I'll end up buying one next fall. I look at it as less moving parts backed on a proven system. The slide portion is pretty beefy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2126108 said:


> I was waiting for another Boss owner to help me out here... Couldn't even rely on that Jeremy guy...


Yeah, I'm not overly impressed, in case you couldn't tell.

I would certainly have to wait until you put yours through the paces for a year or two. I'd also like to get one from a dealer to try for a storm or two, but since I don't really have a "home dealer" anymore, I don't have any clout to try to demo one, unless the Toro dealer starts putting out plows.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Seems cheap?????

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/cto/5473408176.html


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;2126114 said:


> Yeah, I'm not overly impressed, in case you couldn't tell.
> 
> I would certainly have to wait until you put yours through the paces for a year or two. I'd also like to get one from a dealer to try for a storm or two, but since I don't really have a "home dealer" anymore, I don't have any clout to try to demo one, unless the Toro dealer starts putting out plows.


You can try mine.


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;2126112 said:


> I'll end up buying one next fall. I look at it as less moving parts backed on a proven system. The slide portion is pretty beefy.


Agreed... A tool for the toolbox... if I end up buying an additional truck at the end of the year I'll need another plow anyway... I would assume price point will be even or slightly more than a V


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hahahahaha.... read this ad.....

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/grd/5470615940.html


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2126122 said:


> Agreed... A tool for the toolbox... if I end up buying an additional truck at the end of the year I'll need another plow anyway... I would assume price point will be even or slightly more than a V


That'll be what will sway me if anything. I would honestly think it should be even or at best, a little less than a 9.2 DXT. You don't have the trip edge, you still have 2 cylinders, double acting, but no return spring for the wings.


----------



## TKLAWN

djagusch;2126112 said:


> I'll end up buying one next fall. I look at it as less moving parts backed on a proven system. The slide portion is pretty beefy.


How is it less parts?


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2126123 said:


> Hahahahaha.... read this ad.....
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/grd/5470615940.html


Buy it!!.....


----------



## Bill1090

djagusch;2126098 said:


> Hey fng, zip it! You have done what, 4 events past your homeowner days. Enough said.


Boom goes the dynamite!


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2126122 said:


> Agreed... A tool for the toolbox... if I end up buying an additional truck at the end of the year I'll need another plow anyway... I would assume price point will be even or slightly more than a V


I know a wideout and a 9'6 mvp3 are a couple hundred different in price. Guessin boss would be about the same with the dxt


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2126128 said:


> Buy it!!.....


It's the slow version.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2126127 said:


> How is it less parts?


I think he's comparing to the 1 and only wideout.

But actually it probably is the same as a v plow or less.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2126136 said:


> I think he's comparing to the 1 and only wideout.
> 
> But actually it probably is the same as a v plow or less.


No big hinge and pivot bolt, no wing return springs, etc...


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2126123 said:


> Hahahahaha.... read this ad.....
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/grd/5470615940.html


Just had a guy from Glencoe call on one i have for sale. Got laid off yesterday and is looking at starting. I should sell him everything


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2126142 said:


> No big hinge and pivot bolt, no wing return springs, etc...


Yea i see a lot of bent wings in its future


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;2126130 said:


> Boom goes the dynamite!


Your just mad still because I told you you're getting snow the other day and you blew me off. And then had to scramble to get your cafe in gear.....:laughing:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2126149 said:


> Just had a guy from Glencoe call on one i have for sale. Got laid off yesterday and is looking at starting. I should sell him everything


Why is when people get laid off, they start mowing lawns?


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2126153 said:


> Why is when people get laid off, they start mowing lawns?


They all think it's the quickest easiest way to make a few bucks


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;2126151 said:


> Your just mad still because I told you you're getting snow the other day and you blew me off. And then had to scramble to get your cafe in gear.....:laughing:


It wasn't too bad. It snowed pretty good into mid morning.


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;2126155 said:


> They all think it's the quickest easiest way to make a few bucks


Little do they know.......


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2126153 said:


> Why is when people get laid off, they start mowing lawns?


I don't want to get into my history too much here but I have always wanted to do it. Just never in a good position to. The layoff forced my hand a bit. 
I am not looking to get rich. Just looking to be outside and in charge of my own success.

I am not "new" to the professional mowing gig. FYI.


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;2126157 said:


> It wasn't too bad. It snowed pretty good into mid morning.


Glad you took that so well. I was just razzing you.....


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2126155 said:


> They all think it's the quickest easiest way to make a few bucks


I have no delusions of grandeur........


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2126153 said:


> Why is when people get laid off, they start mowing lawns?


Cause it's easy duh...


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2126166 said:


> Cause it's easy duh...


No it's a get rich quick business. Duh!


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2126166 said:


> Cause it's easy duh...


Yea the mowing part lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2126169 said:


> No it's a get rich quick business. Duh!


I thought your initials were something entirely different. Mxx not MXX.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2126169 said:


> No it's a get rich quick business. Duh!


That was actually in my sales pitch to him.


----------



## djagusch

TKLAWN;2126127 said:


> How is it less parts?


Your wing goes out and in on a wideout, correct? Does it also angle forward? How does that compare on moving parts to 2 tubes sliding inside another set of tubes in one path, in or out? Less moving parts, pretty simple to see it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2126159 said:


> I don't want to get into my history too much here but I have always wanted to do it. Just never in a good position to. The layoff forced my hand a bit.
> I am not looking to get rich. Just looking to be outside and in charge of my own success.
> 
> I am not "new" to the professional mowing gig. FYI.


I wasn't referencing you in particular. I hear this from almost all the new lawn guys that are over 18-20 years old. Mostly the 40 and over crowd


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2126179 said:


> I wasn't referencing you in particular. I hear this from almost all the new lawn guys that are over 18-20 years old. Mostly the 40 and over crowd


I get that...................


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;2126177 said:


> Your wing goes out and in on a wideout, correct? Does it also angle forward? How does that compare on moving parts to 2 tubes sliding inside another set of tubes in one path, in or out? Less moving parts, pretty simple to see it.


Ok that is true but then just buy a hiniker scoop plow. Less moving parts and the same thing


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

EXT should price out about $6490 installed. Any more than that, and I would get a 9' DXT SS.


----------



## TKLAWN

djagusch;2126177 said:


> Your wing goes out and in on a wideout, correct? Does it also angle forward? How does that compare on moving parts to 2 tubes sliding inside another set of tubes in one path, in or out? Less moving parts, pretty simple to see it.


Easy, it was a question.

I dont know and didn't look how the ext works.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2126186 said:


> Easy, it was a question.
> 
> I dont know and didn't look how the ext works.


But expandables were dumb till Boss came out with a half assed one


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2126191 said:


> But expandables were dumb till Boss came out with a half assed one


This's is what I'm not getting.

Everyone says v plows are the best, carry more snow blah blah.
Now that boss makes one they are sweet, when blizzards have been around for ten years or more.

To each his own I guess....


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;2126184 said:


> Ok that is true but then just buy a hiniker scoop plow. Less moving parts and the same thing


Hinker doesn't expand though. Do you think before you post?


----------



## Green Grass

LDC is going to get killed by Hermantown.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2126193 said:


> This's is what I'm not getting.
> 
> Everyone says v plows are the best, carry more snow blah blah.
> Now that boss makes one they are sweet, when blizzards have been around for ten years or more.
> 
> To each his own I guess....


I think it's just Boss owners are saying it's "sweet" that they can get one now without having to change mounts. Not so much expandables are sweet.


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;2126196 said:


> Hinker doesn't expand though. Do you think before you post?


No cafe it don't. But a bos isn't the same comparison to a wideout closer to the hiniker or the prodigy.

You kept saying less moving parts so inwas pointing out that the Hinker is less.


----------



## qualitycut

Im curious to see what happens when the wing is out abd his something. Remember the first plow i owned was a boss vplow.


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;2126203 said:


> No cafe it don't. But a bos isn't the same comparison to a wideout closer to the hiniker or the prodigy.
> 
> You kept saying less moving parts so inwas pointing out that the Hinker is less.


Testy, testy. Little old jimbo in ya tonight?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

djagusch;2126209 said:


> Testy, testy. Little old jimbo in ya tonight?


be careful, he'll research and prove you wrong


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;2126209 said:


> Testy, testy. Little old jimbo in ya tonight?


Not testy at all. Just saying.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2126211 said:


> be careful, he'll research and prove you wrong


Well yea when someone argues and thinks they are right im going to get facts to prove a point. Isn't that normal?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2126214 said:


> Well yea when someone argues and thinks they are right im going to get facts to prove a point. Isn't that normal?


depends on the subject


----------



## Camden

djagusch;2126196 said:


> Hinker doesn't expand though. Do you think before you post?


You stole my line!



Green Grass;2126200 said:


> LDC is going to get killed by Hermantown.


Luverne was supposed to come out of that section. Litch got lucky.


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;2126225 said:


> Luverne was supposed to come out of that section. Litch got lucky.


Either way I don't think that I would want to play Hermantown first round


----------



## Camden

Green Grass;2126227 said:


> Either way I don't think that I would want to play Hermantown first round


Oh heck no.

Honestly, Breck looked stronger than H-town does.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Woohoo!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Finally this whole snowplowing thing is paying off. I'm helping my 14 year old design weather maps for science class.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2126252 said:


> Finally this whole snowplowing thing is paying off. I'm helping my 14 year old design weather maps for science class.


Just copy and paste novaks maps


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;2126255 said:


> Just copy and paste novaks maps


His kid doesn't want to get a F!


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2126252 said:


> Finally this whole snowplowing thing is paying off. I'm helping my 14 year old design weather maps for science class.


All the years of work are paying off!


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;2126256 said:


> His kid doesn't want to get a F!


Lol well at least he would be the only kid with travel impact maps

Plus not sure lwmr helping is going to give him much of a chance anyway


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

HA! I brought up those maps and my kid instantly says "why are you bringing those up, they suck!!"


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2126246 said:


> Oh heck no.
> 
> Honestly, Breck looked stronger than H-town does.


I think they were holding back the 1st half lol


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2126261 said:


> HA! I brought up those maps and my kid instantly says "why are you bringing those up, they suck!!"


Post yours up after your done


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2126263 said:


> Post yours up after your done


Will they be SSS high quality maps is the question!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2126262 said:


> I think they were holding back the 1st half lol


Litchfield is looking like my girls team. This is when my son tells me the wheels fell off in the second period.


----------



## TKLAWN

Don't forget to have the temp 10° higher over Stacy.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;2126266 said:


> Will they be SSS high quality maps is the question!


Oh I doubt it.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2126267 said:


> Litchfield is looking like my girls team. This is when my son tells me the wheels fell off in the second period.


Haha! How old is he? Yea Litchfield looks like they quit playing. I hope at least the next game is closer


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2126263 said:


> Post yours up after your done


Basically we had to draw the spaghetti maps, more or less connect the dots from cities with the same air pressure, then the cities with the same temps.

Fill in warm fronts, low fronts, show which way the wind was blowing.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2126270 said:


> Haha! How old is he? Yea Litchfield looks like they quit playing. I hope at least the next game is closer


He's only six but he knows his hockey. He's my daughters number one fan but also calls it as he sees it. He can also out play most of them. 

We had a pickup game at Mariucci Last night and he got right in there.


----------



## qualitycut

Latest and greatest post on plow mafia is 29k for 300 yards of mulch


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2126282 said:


> Latest and greatest post on plow mafia is 29k for 300 yards of mulch


Is that installed on the moon?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2126279 said:


> He's only six but he knows his hockey. He's my daughters number one fan but also calls it as he sees it. He can also out play most of them.
> 
> We had a pickup game at Mariucci Last night and he got right in there.


Thats awesome


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2126282 said:


> Latest and greatest post on plow mafia is 29k for 300 yards of mulch


One guy says 29k in just labor. How the hell does that work? Cripes that would be like having a guy there 40 hours a week for nearly a year


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Drakeslayer;2126284 said:


> Is that installed on the moon?


My cost for mulch only would be under 10k. But who the hell has that much mulch?


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2126284 said:


> Is that installed on the moon?


I want to un follow but its just to hard not to. Kinda like the girl with the hot bod but no face.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2126287 said:


> One guy says 29k in just labor. How the hell does that work? Cripes that would be like having a guy there 40 hours a week for nearly a year


Probably never even gotten a landscape job before.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2126292 said:


> Probably never even gotten a landscape job before.


His post is gone


----------



## SSS Inc.

My VGSC (VisualGameScoreCalculation) is 1-1 after 3 pariods. Triple OT tonight.


----------



## Camden

Cathedral beat LF three times this season. The final time was a beatdown in the section final to advance to state. They're very good.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;2126299 said:


> Cathedral beat LF three times this season. The final time was a beatdown in the section final to advance to state. They're very good.


Good....They're my pick for the night.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2126297 said:


> My VGSC (VisualGameScoreCalculation) is 1-1 after 3 pariods. Triple OT tonight.


Wouldnt surprise me. 3 blow outs in the ealry game then late game goes till midnight


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well prepare for another light year on snow. Just snow checked my new sled today


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2126307 said:
 

> Well prepare for another light year on snow. Just snow checked my new sled today


I sure hope so, for the guys that are going to buy that lightly built EXT.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2126279 said:


> He's only six but he knows his hockey. He's my daughters number one fan but also calls it as he sees it. He can also out play most of them.
> 
> We had a pickup game at Mariucci Last night and he got right in there.


I feel like I've seen that picture before.........?


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2126282 said:


> Latest and greatest post on plow mafia is 29k for 300 yards of mulch


I like the remote control plow truck video.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;2126310 said:


> I feel like I've seen that picture before.........?


I was going to say no but I got it now. My wife must have posted it. :waving:


----------



## NorthernProServ

jimslawnsnow;2126062 said:


> Anyone interested in an exmark sprayer/spreader? Will have all updates done. Looking to go to a z spray


Pm me some details


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2126312 said:


> I was going to say no but I got it now. My wife must have posted it. :waving:


Tagged you..........


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2126309 said:


> I sure hope so, for the guys that are going to buy that lightly built EXT.


Someone on the mafia page is looking to buy a reasonably priced BOSS V..........sell one so you can jump on the EXT.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;2126314 said:


> Pm me some details


Pm sent...........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like someone isn't making their payments.....

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/for/5473284929.html


----------



## Camden

Great game so far. What youth team does SPA poach players from?


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2126297 said:


> My VGSC (VisualGameScoreCalculation) is 1-1 after 3 pariods. Triple OT tonight.


Don't say that I want to go to bed!


----------



## SSS Inc.

What a game!!!!!!!


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;2126307 said:


> Well prepare for another light year on snow. Just snow checked my new sled today


Sweet. New sba


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2126323 said:


> Great game so far. What youth team does SPA poach players from?


Probably just around st paul its in Highland park so lots of money in that area


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;2126326 said:


> Sweet. New sba


You know it, they threw the 800ho in and switched to the axys chassis. Finally comes stock with nice open running boards. Gf will have to learn to handle my other 800 now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Uh.... that 00 NAM certainly took a turn from the 18z.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2126331 said:


> Uh.... that 00 NAM certainly took a turn from the 18z.


Winters over dude.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2126332 said:


> Winters over dude.


Wait until the picture I post tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2126331 said:


> Uh.... that 00 NAM certainly took a turn from the 18z.


Looked at it about a half hour ago and thought To myself WTF.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2126333 said:


> Wait until the picture I post tomorrow afternoon.


Leaf box on the big truck?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Accuweather has 1-3" for me Friday night.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2126337 said:


> Accuweather has 1-3" for me Friday night.


Figures, I made plans to go fishing Saturday


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2126337 said:


> Accuweather has 1-3" for me Friday night.


I will be downtown whooping it up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gonna be hard to get snow with this......








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

AND now the GFS is down. Gotta get to bed. Got tree work to get done tomorrow.


----------



## SSS Inc.

That would have been a fun goal.


----------



## Doughboy12

Looking like OT was the right call.........attm


----------



## Doughboy12

The attitude in this town sucks........


----------



## Doughboy12

Boom.......,.,,...,,.,...,,!!!!!!!!
Jinxed them.......


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;2126329 said:


> You know it, they threw the 800ho in and switched to the axys chassis. Finally comes stock with nice open running boards. Gf will have to learn to handle my other 800 now


Yeah I saw that. They definitely made some improvements to it, should be a big improvement on an already great sled.

I'm undecided on what I'm snow checking yet, but I'm going longer.  Summit x or Pro rmk


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;2126348 said:


> Yeah I saw that. They definitely made some improvements to it, should be a big improvement on an already great sled.
> 
> I'm undecided on what I'm snow checking yet, but I'm going longer. Summit x or Pro rmk


That 174 rmk should work out good for ya. Thing is a beast I would never get the use out of a rmk living here


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2126349 said:


> That 174 rmk should work out good for ya. Thing is a beast I would never get the use out of a rmk living here


Which one did you check?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2126350 said:


> Which one did you check?


Switchback assault


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;2126349 said:


> That 174 rmk should work out good for ya. Thing is a beast I would never get the use out of a rmk living here


Yeah I'm only going with a 155, it's maybe only a couple more lugs on the ground + narrower and lighter. Don't really ride around here except for a little trail burning with the gf. I can definitely find areas to put it to use in the up and north shore (a little overkill but whatever) but most importantly out west. After a 3-4 hour struggle to get up a hill with no other way out on the 144 I decided it's time to go back to a mtn setup. My sba is up for sale if you know anyone looking, clean with 2100 miles, b/m boards,VForce reeds, rmk seat and skis along with some other goodies. $7000


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;2126352 said:


> Yeah I'm only going with a 155, it's maybe only a couple more lugs on the ground + narrower and lighter. Don't really ride around here except for a little trail burning with the gf. I can definitely find areas to put it to use in the up and north shore but most importantly out west. After a 3-4 hour struggle to get up a hill with no other way out on the 144 I decided it's time to go back to a mtn setup. My sba is up for sale if you know anyone looking, clean with 2100 miles, b/m boards,VForce reeds, rmk seat and skis along with some other goodies. $7000


Your '14 that matches mine??? Now you got me thinking I should have done the 155


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;2126353 said:


> Your '14 that matches mine??? Now you got me thinking I should have done the 155


Yeah the 14 Le exact same as yours. Don't get me wrong as you know the 144 can hold its own but the guys I ride with out west are on 155/163 so it became a challenge tryin to hang with them. If I wasn't planning on more west trips I would stick with the 144.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;2126354 said:


> Yeah the 14 Le exact same as yours. Don't get me wrong as you know the 144 can hold its own but the guys I ride with out west are on 155/163 so it became a challenge tryin to hang with them. If I wasn't planning on more west trips I would stick with the 144.


See I can't ever get anyone to want to go out west anymore. Next year I was planning on going to burandts for a week. Otherwise I'm mostly stuck up on the north shore and Michigan. Got a whole 30 miles on this year if that.

I might know someone who would buy yours I'll ask tomorrow


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2126191 said:


> But expandables were dumb till Boss came out with a half assed one


I definitely never said that... Just so I can clear my name Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2126202 said:


> I think it's just Boss owners are saying it's "sweet" that they can get one now without having to change mounts. Not so much expandables are sweet.


This... I guess that's the way I look at it anyway...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Had a little weinie roast earlier...

http://minnesota.cbslocal.com/2016/03/02/chief-occupants-escape-maple-grove-house-fire/

Oh hey, and it's flurrying out...


----------



## Doughboy12

Flurries...attm


----------



## CityGuy

Few fakes floating around. Really have to look for them.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I sent out prices for everyone like I always do. I lady called and said she was confused about why I added spray and fert to her price list. I explained that I knew she had someone she wasn't happy with last year, and that she expressed interest last summer. She then says, "oh I didn't know what to do with the sheet, throw it out or what? Why would you throw it out?" She said just mow like normal. Ok.


----------



## CityGuy

Rumor has it snow sticking in Delano.


----------



## TKLAWN

CityGuy;2126396 said:


> Rumor has it snow sticking in Delano.


It is here, light flakes.


----------



## cbservicesllc

The meteogram can just go to hell and die...

Winter's over... :realmad:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2126412 said:


> The meteogram can just go to hell and die...
> 
> Winter's over... :realmad:


When were you sending back your rentals? April 1?

I've already seen equipment disappearing.


----------



## CityGuy

Basically south of 12 has a coating is what I am hearing.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2126417 said:


> When were you sending back your rentals? April 1?
> 
> I've already seen equipment disappearing.


Once they send them back it will snow.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2126417 said:


> When were you sending back your rentals? April 1?
> 
> I've already seen equipment disappearing.


Same here. Loader and a skid from walmart have been gone fir a couple weeks now


----------



## Bill1090

Looks like if I get any tomorrow I can just let it melt. Good stuff!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

If you have kids, have you watched mutt and stuff? Jeez that kid is happy. I wonder if he's on something?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2126442 said:


> If you have kids, have you watched mutt and stuff? Jeez that kid is happy. I wonder if he's on something?


I only watch smut and stuff.


----------



## Greenery

Lol... what a perv.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I might be dead in a few minutes. The wife left me with one sick kid and one healthy. She's on her way back, I told her there's puke all over and one crapped in our bed. It's going to be funny to see her expression when she sees there's no mess


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;2126458 said:


> I might be dead in a few minutes. The wife left me with one sick kid and one healthy. She's on her way back, I told her there's puke all over and one crapped in our bed. It's going to be funny to see her expression when she sees there's no mess


nice knowing you :laughing:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;2126462 said:


> nice knowing you :laughing:


It didn't go over as bad as I thought. I told her I'm surprised that she came back. Had it been me I'd have some bids to do or something


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2126464 said:


> It didn't go over as bad as I thought. I told her I'm surprised that she came back. Had it been me I'd have some bids to do or something


Correct. I would have had a phone call come in with immediate service needed.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

#TrumpTrain

........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

My almost 3 year old is watching I now pronounce chuck and larry. He like the scene with Jessica biel in her underware an bra

And he doesn't like the naked men shower scene


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2126473 said:


> My almost 3 year old is watching I now pronounce chuck and larry. He like the scene with Jessica biel in her underware an bra
> 
> And he doesn't like the naked men shower scene


Well thats got to make you happy lol


----------



## albhb3

Lakes landscape picking up leaves trailer full


----------



## albhb3

jimslawnsnow;2126473 said:


> My almost 3 year old is watching I now pronounce chuck and larry. He like the scene with Jessica biel in her underware an bra
> 
> And he doesn't like the naked men shower scene


Hummina himmina


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;2126481 said:


> Lakes landscape picking up leaves trailer full


Where did you see them? If its the guy I know he's mostly is around S. Mpls.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2126483 said:


> Where did you see them? If its the guy I know he's mostly is around S. Mpls.


Yea they have a little shop right in some neighborhood?


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;2126481 said:


> Lakes landscape picking up leaves trailer full


What a go getter. They has to be snow especially up there in between houses.


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;2126483 said:


> Where did you see them? If its the guy I know he's mostly is around S. Mpls.


getting off 52s at 46. Prolly heading to the compost site on 46 white chevy


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;2126491 said:


> getting off 52s at 46. Prolly heading to the compost site on 46 white chevy


Yep that's them. All white Chevy's.



qualitycut;2126485 said:


> Yea they have a little shop right in some neighborhood?


Nice little set up. About a mile East/North of me smack dab in a residential area. He lives about two blocks away which is nice. I coach his daughter at hockey.


----------



## ryde307

I'm finally starting to give in. I think winter is over.
The good is we can start running out new dump on Monday. Not that it equally anything close to snow income but better than nothing.
I should probably hurry up and get all the lawn contracts in order.


----------



## ryde307

Jim did you get my PM about the mulch? Send me a quote as soon as you can.

Cb did you try draftkings again this week?


----------



## ryde307

SSS do you guys do any curb work when doing parking lots?


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2126506 said:


> Jim did you get my PM about the mulch? Send me a quote as soon as you can.
> 
> Cb did you try draftkings again this week?


Yeah, put a little more research into PGA this week and did several different lineups... Helps there's no cut this event


----------



## ryde307

It does. I don't have a very good start but still have 3 days to go. On a no cut weekend you just want guys that score. The more birdies the better. It doesn't matter as much if they mix in an 8 here or there. On a normal weekend you always want a couple consitant guys because if all 6 make the cut your in the money.
Smylie Kaufman	-2	
T17	-- 
Henrik Stenson	-1 
T31	-- 
Jamie Donaldson	E	
T44	-- 
J.B. Holmes	1 
T54	-- 
Branden Grace	2 
T62	-- 
Justin Thomas	3


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;2126505 said:


> I'm finally starting to give in. I think winter is over.
> The good is we can start running out new dump on Monday. Not that it equally anything close to snow income but better than nothing.
> I should probably hurry up and get all the lawn contracts in order.


I worked on contracts today


----------



## jimslawnsnow

ryde307;2126506 said:


> Jim did you get my PM about the mulch? Send me a quote as soon as you can.
> 
> Cb did you try draftkings again this week?


Sure did. Will do


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;2126507 said:


> SSS do you guys do any curb work when doing parking lots?


We have someone that does all of our concrete work.


----------



## Doughboy12

Let's go Burnsville.........words I've never said b4.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2126492 said:


> Yep that's them. All white Chevy's.
> 
> Nice little set up. About a mile East/North of me smack dab in a residential area. He lives about two blocks away which is nice. I coach his daughter at hockey.


Yea good advertising


----------



## jimslawnsnow

https://www.exmark.com/Exmark-Advantage/News/Details/1091

How does this happen?


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2126511 said:


> It does. I don't have a very good start but still have 3 days to go. On a no cut weekend you just want guys that score. The more birdies the better. It doesn't matter as much if they mix in an 8 here or there. On a normal weekend you always want a couple consitant guys because if all 6 make the cut your in the money.
> Smylie Kaufman	-2
> T17	--
> Henrik Stenson	-1
> T31	--
> Jamie Donaldson	E
> T44	--
> J.B. Holmes	1
> T54	--
> Branden Grace	2
> T62	--
> Justin Thomas	3


I have those guys spread through a couple lineups... Right now this one is doing the best for me...

Jason Dufner	13.5%	T3 (-3)

Rickie Fowler	14.6%	T8 (-2)

Scott Hend 11.9%	T43 (+1)

Smylie Kaufman	18.7%	T8 (-2)

Graeme McDowell11.3%	T30 (E)

Adam Scott 10.8% T3 (-3)


----------



## Doughboy12

Save of the tournament right there.


----------



## Greenery

Doughboy12;2126520 said:


> Let's go Burnsville.........words I've never said b4.


Let's go Wayzata err Plymouth... what?

Who won the first game?


----------



## Green Grass

Greenery;2126530 said:


> Let's go Wayzata err Plymouth... what?
> 
> Who won the first game?


Stillwater.................................


----------



## Doughboy12

Couldn't save the second one....same as the first one.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2126522 said:


> https://www.exmark.com/Exmark-Advantage/News/Details/1091
> 
> How does this happen?


Didnt read it but engineering vs actual use?


----------



## Doughboy12

Two quick goals for Wayzata... second guy does the Johny Football...bush league.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2126540 said:


> Two quick goals for Wayzata... second guy does the Johny Football...bush league.


Cake eaters...


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2126544 said:


> Cake eaters...


No no no that is Edina


----------



## Bill1090

Word of advice if downloading windows 10...... uninstall McAfee first.


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;2126547 said:


> Word of advice if downloading windows 10...... uninstall McAfee first.


One more word.....Don't.


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;2126550 said:


> One more word.....Don't.


Yeah I'm regretting it.


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;2126551 said:


> Yeah I'm regretting it.


Me too.... Oh well.
Just like all the other releases I will adapt.
Consider yourself cutting edge and an early adaptor...:waving::salute::laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

Wayzata's size is proving to be too much....attm


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Win 10 is very good, once you get used to it.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2126552 said:


> Me too.... Oh well.
> Just like all the other releases I will adapt.
> Consider yourself cutting edge and an early adaptor...:waving::salute::laughing:


I still use whatever my laptop had when i had it 10 years ago


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2126561 said:


> Win 10 is very good, once you get used to it.


Great observation...
Thanks for that help.


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;2126552 said:


> Me too.... Oh well.
> Just like all the other releases I will adapt.
> Consider yourself cutting edge and an early adaptor...:waving::salute::laughing:


Sure.

I had to boot my computer in safe mode or whatever. Got it going now. Let the online auction bidding commence!


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;2126566 said:


> Sure.
> 
> I had to boot my computer in safe mode or whatever. Got it going now. Let the online auction bidding commence!


Wait, What?

That's not until Tuesday the 22nd.
rbauction


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2126565 said:


> Great observation...
> Thanks for that help.


Just doing what I can while making money NOT plowing and making money removing trees.


----------



## Greenery

Only to credit it back later☺


----------



## Bill1090

Snowex has V plows now.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;2126583 said:


> Snowex has V plows now.


Yep pretty easy to throw a sticker on a plow.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Just talked to a buddy who has alot of huge commerical stuff in edina. 

A few lots next to his salted the other night with barley the dusting we got. Said it was a complete gravel bed with salt. Last night they were in there sweeping it up, what a waste. I know it's been a slow season but to justify that is un called for.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;2126582 said:


> Only to credit it back later☺


Why do you think I'm out getting this work done??


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2126587 said:


> Yep pretty easy to throw a sticker on a plow.


There expandable is quite a bit different than the wideout and the blizzard. Curious to see if the v plow is just a western or what


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2126588 said:


> Just talked to a buddy who has alot of huge commerical stuff in edina.
> 
> A few lots next to his salted the other night with barley the dusting we got. Said it was a complete gravel bed with salt. Last night they were in there sweeping it up, what a waste. I know it's been a slow season but to justify that is un called for.


There area few lots like that around here that are just absolutely horrible. There is so much damn salt


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2126596 said:


> There area few lots like that around here that are just absolutely horrible. There is so much damn salt


Yeah, 2 of my 3 lots I salted last week are white. Not gravely, but they are definitely white.

I would like to get some rain. Maybe 6 weeks of it, and 45 degrees?

Not heavy rain, just a light, all day rain.


----------



## qualitycut

Anokas hair wow


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2126545 said:


> No no no that is Edina


Same diff...


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;2126612 said:


> Anokas hair wow


Looks like the one dood didn't get the memo


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2126618 said:


> Looks like the one dood didn't get the memo


Or his mommy said no because he has a wedding or something to go to


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Has anyone here been to Malibu or Rodeo Drive? Hollywood? Looks more and more like we will see Vegas for a day, that's about it.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2126633 said:


> Has anyone here been to Malibu or Rodeo Drive? Hollywood? Looks more and more like we will see Vegas for a day, that's about it.


Nope, go to tijuana would be a great experience


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2126635 said:


> Nope, go to tijuana would be a great experience


My wife isn't a citizen. We can't cross borders.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2126637 said:


> My wife isn't a citizen. We can't cross borders.


No green card when she got mailed in?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2126638 said:


> No green card when she got mailed in?


She does have a green card. Resident Alien.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2126594 said:


> There expandable is quite a bit different than the wideout and the blizzard. Curious to see if the v plow is just a western or what


Looks to be a hybrid of both like the expandables, direct lift with snow ex attach and western blade.

The stainless is really shiny!


----------



## snowman55

LwnmwrMan22;2126637 said:


> My wife isn't a citizen. We can't cross borders.


Why not? Millions do.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;2126642 said:


> Why not? Millions do.


That's true. If you knew how big of a deal it is just to get her on an Army base (her family is all Army) you'd realize she won't risk it.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2126633 said:


> Has anyone here been to Malibu or Rodeo Drive? Hollywood? Looks more and more like we will see Vegas for a day, that's about it.


Rodeo drive yes.......


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2126644 said:


> That's true. If you knew how big of a deal it is just to get her on an Army base (her family is all Army) you'd realize she won't risk it.


Wait what?????????????!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snowman55

Before the debate.To all who jumped off trump train

1) Specifics; Obama was hope and change. Not 1 president followed thru on specifics. Trump is capitalist. I like his generalities. Specifics happen as the deal occurs.

2) We fund the entire world, even North Korea. We protect the world from the people we fund. I want my money back

3) He has 10,000's of employees and business partners. Media has a hard time finding more than a few who have anything negative to say. I get sued yearly it seems.

4)I'm sick of political correctness. I welcome a president who will make fun of someone's gigantic ears.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2126633 said:


> Has anyone here been to Malibu or Rodeo Drive? Hollywood? Looks more and more like we will see Vegas for a day, that's about it.


Hollywood Boulevard is popular with tourists. It's something to do.


----------



## Doughboy12

Drake's team is in trouble..........?


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;2126655 said:


> Drake's team is in trouble..........?


They were in trouble when I saw they had white hair and a male cheerleader. I'm cutting over to see if my cousin can score one against the wild.


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2126656 said:


> They were in trouble when I saw they had white hair and a male cheerleader. I'm cutting over to see if my cousin can score one against the wild.


Between periods........FYI.


----------



## Doughboy12

Blow out in the works.............5-1


----------



## unit28

70* by the 14th

Time for pre

And short shorts


----------



## snowman55

Put up a good 1 st period too bad I know a few kids at anoka


----------



## Doughboy12

He did it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Drakeslayer

Drakeslayer;2126656 said:


> They were in trouble when I saw they had white hair and a male cheerleader. I'm cutting over to see if my cousin can score one against the wild.


Done!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TKLAWN

Goal drakes nephew!!!!

Edit: man thought I was quick with that.


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2126665 said:


> Done!!!!!!!!!!!


He even looks like you.....


----------



## Doughboy12

TKLAWN;2126667 said:


> Goal drakes nephew!!!!
> 
> Edit: man thought I was quick with that.


Don't worry I even beat Drake....


----------



## Doughboy12

Looks like Audra thinks it's x-mass.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;2126668 said:


> He even looks like you.....


I think you should maybe get your glasses on


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal............


----------



## snowman55

Take that drakes nephew


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2126672 said:


> I think you should maybe get your glasses on


Well I do take them off to type.....:laughing:


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2126660 said:


> 70* by the 14th
> 
> Time for pre
> 
> And short shorts


Looks like 50...?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2126651 said:


> Hollywood Boulevard is popular with tourists. It's something to do.


I think I can get more snow there than we've had here.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2126677 said:


> I think I can get more snow there than we've had here.


I see what you did there........but it's not the 70's anymore.


----------



## Drakeslayer

snowman55;2126674 said:


> Take that drakes nephew


Toronto is the equivalent of a Single A high school team to be fair


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2126679 said:


> Toronto is the equivalent of a Single A high school team to be fair


But but but. The Wild haven't scored a regular strength goal agains them yet this year....if I heard that right.


----------



## TKLAWN

Drakeslayer;2126679 said:


> Toronto is the equivalent of a Single A high school team to be fair


Agreed, they do have a lot of young nice talent though.
If they can keep it together they should be good in a few years.


----------



## albhb3

snowman55;2126650 said:


> Before the debate.To all who jumped off trump train
> 
> 1) Specifics; Obama was hope and change. Not 1 president followed thru on specifics. Trump is capitalist. I like his generalities. Specifics happen as the deal occurs.
> 
> 2) We fund the entire world, even North Korea. We protect the world from the people we fund. I want my money back
> 
> 3) He has 10,000's of employees and business partners. Media has a hard time finding more than a few who have anything negative to say. I get sued yearly it seems.
> 
> 4)I'm sick of political correctness. I welcome a president who will make fun of someone's gigantic ears.


Now we cant have any of that logic around here. At least his ventures overall have made him money, the company of the good ole USA run but a bunch of buffoons on both sides have run us up to what a 20T deficit. Id think Id take the guy that knows how to make money


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

albhb3;2126685 said:


> Now we cant have any of that logic around here. At least his ventures overall have made him money, the company of the good ole USA run but a bunch of buffoons on both sides have run us up to what a 20T deficit. Id think Id take the guy that knows how to make money


Correct. Like when Romney took a shot at Trump Air and Trump University.

Anyone that's run a business knows sometimes different aspects fail.

Better to have tried and failed, than to never have tried in the first place, right?

Too many of our NATIONAL politicians have no idea how to succeed business wise.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2126641 said:


> Looks to be a hybrid of both like the expandables, direct lift with snow ex attach and western blade.
> 
> The stainless is really shiny!


Yea finally found a picture its really really shinny holy


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2126689 said:


> Correct. Like when Romney took a shot at Trump Air and Trump University.
> 
> Anyone that's run a business knows sometimes different aspects fail.
> 
> Better to have tried and failed, than to never have tried in the first place, right?
> 
> Too many of our NATIONAL politicians have no idea how to succeed business wise.


That's because they were busy kissing cafe climbing the political ladder. I'm sure trump didn't think he'd ever run for president. He did stuff backwards from other politicians. Made money then enter politics. Others made thier money from being paid for thier office, then in return invested thier money in business


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;2126689 said:


> Correct. Like when Romney took a shot at Trump Air and Trump University.
> 
> Anyone that's run a business knows sometimes different aspects fail.
> 
> Better to have tried and failed, than to never have tried in the first place, right?
> 
> Too many of our NATIONAL politicians have no idea how to succeed business wise.


I just wish there was term limits on all of them. I say 8 years max, no lifetime benefits, pay etc etc etc. not like they deserve it. It should be you work for free until the natl. debt is taken care of. I bet that would be solved in a hurry and if there ever seen in dc again its a heavy prison term in rikors


----------



## qualitycut

Hea such a liar hes such liar such a liar


----------



## qualitycut

Little Marco. What a dbag


----------



## Doughboy12

albhb3;2126685 said:


> Now we cant have any of that logic around here. At least his ventures overall have made him money, the company of the good ole USA run but a bunch of buffoons on both sides have run us up to what a 20T deficit. Id think Id take the guy that knows how to make money


That's true. The only way out of this is one of his favorite was of making money................
Declare bankruptcy and stick someone else with your debt.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2126696 said:


> Little Marco. What a dbag


No kidding. He should just drop out already.


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal..............


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2126699 said:


> No kidding. He should just drop out already.


Im talking about your boy and the instant name calling whenever someone wants him to explain something lol


----------



## qualitycut

Hmmm so trump donated money in 08 to Hillarys presidential campaign lol!


----------



## djagusch

Doughboy12;2126698 said:


> That's true. The only way out of this is one of his favorite was of making money................
> Declare bankruptcy and stick someone else with your debt.


Pretty sure his main plan is to go to China and say. Our trade deal is out of balance. I'm going to treat your products like you do to ours on taxes and tariffs. Oh by the way if we can't own property in your country forget access to ours. In the end he will negotiate the debt down compared to how they tax/tariff our products.

China has a couple choices. Be taxed on stuff send here. This will even the cost of mfg here to there. It creates jobs here and balance the trade. Or they can say tax the stuff but take it off the tab we owe. That is the best option for them. Last choice is war.


----------



## Drakeslayer

I actually think Megan looks good tonight with the hairdoo


----------



## qualitycut




----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2126703 said:


> Hmmm so trump donated money in 08 to Hillarys presidential campaign lol!


Trump is in the race to insure Hillary wins. 
I've said it 1000 times.......don't make me say it 1000 more. :waving:


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2126705 said:


> I actually think Megan looks good tonight with the hairdoo


Yea dana perino is my new cougar crush


----------



## snowman55

qualitycut;2126703 said:


> Hmmm so trump donated money in 08 to Hillarys presidential campaign lol!


Should have giving more maybe we would have been spared 8 years of obama


----------



## Doughboy12

Pulled goalie. !!!!!!!!
Fight.........almost.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2126703 said:


> Hmmm so trump donated money in 08 to Hillarys presidential campaign lol!


I'm starting to thing you're off the #TrumpTrain ???

Jeez go get a delegate job and now you're better than the rest of us.

Sellout.


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;2126705 said:


> I actually think Megan looks good tonight with the hairdoo


She's a gorgeous lady. Don't necessarily dig the fake eye lashes though.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2126711 said:


> I'm starting to thing you're off the #TrumpTrain ???
> 
> Jeez go get a delegate job and now you're better than the rest of us.
> 
> Sellout.


Ive been falling off for a while now, his antics were fun and exciting for a while. I have yet to here him say how hes going to do what his ideas are besides build a walland i have plans oh I have plans.


----------



## Doughboy12

Wild win...........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2126713 said:


> Ive been falling off for a while now, his antics were fun and exciting for a while. I have yet to here him say how hes going to do what his ideas are besides build a walland i have plans oh I have plans.


I'm with ya. I would actually like Kasich to do better.

BUT, I also wanna blow the whole establishment up.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2126712 said:


> She's a gorgeous lady. Don't necessarily dig the fake eye lashes though.


I can't get over the short hairdo...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2126717 said:


> I can't get over the short hairdo...


Turn the light off or shower cap it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2126717 said:


> I can't get over the short hairdo...


My wife says she looks like Hillary now.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2126703 said:


> Hmmm so trump donated money in 08 to Hillarys presidential campaign lol!


We have all done things we are not proud of in our lives.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2126713 said:


> Ive been falling off for a while now, his antics were fun and exciting for a while. I have yet to here him say how hes going to do what his ideas are besides build a walland i have plans oh I have plans.


So what's better... coming up with a detailed plan for Healthcare that failed... the economy that failed... education that failed... debt relief that failed... or coming up with general ideas that people can get behind and in which attainable plans will get figured out once you get your cabinet in place and figure out the swing of legislative branch


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2126716 said:


> I'm with ya. I would actually like Kasich to do better.
> 
> BUT, I also wanna blow the whole establishment up.


I can't take him seriously with all his crazy hand movements...

I'll second that


----------



## SSS Inc.

Does anyone actually believe Trump knows where every dollar is going and every detail about every single business deal. 

If I had that much money I would have people.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2126719 said:


> My wife says she looks like Hillary now.


(Shudder)... :crying:


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2126721 said:


> So what's better... coming up with a detailed plan for Healthcare that failed... the economy that failed... education that failed... debt relief that failed... or coming up with general ideas that people can get behind and in which attainable plans will get figured out once you get your cabinet in place and figure out the swing of legislative branch


He doesn't even tell us his general ideas, someone asks and he calls them a name and a moderator asks and he says im very successful i own alot of businesses alot of businesses. Thats his answers


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2126726 said:


> Does anyone actually believe Trump knows where every dollar is going and every detail about every single business deal.
> 
> If I had that much money I would have people.


Not a chance... And I don't think the President does either


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2126726 said:


> Does anyone actually believe Trump knows where every dollar is going and every detail about every single business deal.
> 
> If I had that much money I would have people.


Exactly. ....


----------



## Drakeslayer




----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2126726 said:


> Does anyone actually believe Trump knows where every dollar is going and every detail about every single business deal.
> 
> If I had that much money I would have people.


You do it's SR.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;2126732 said:


> You do it's SR.


Good point. He keeps me in check.


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;2126726 said:


> Does anyone actually believe Trump knows where every dollar is going and every detail about every single business deal.
> 
> If I had that much money I would have people.


If anybody wants to give me his wealth I will give it my best shot. Maybe Bernie can get on that


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2126728 said:


> He doesn't even tell us his general ideas, someone asks and he calls them a name and a moderator asks and he says im very successful i own alot of businesses alot of businesses. Thats his answers


So he tells you nothing other than build a wall yet get behind a politician that tells you his plan which sounds exactly like what you want to hear then he gets elected and does the opposite or nothing at all. That's the way it is every election. Ya let me pic one of them. 
Honestly he probably doesn't have many plans other than to put the right people where they need to be and run a successful business i.e. The government.


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;2126735 said:


> If anybody wants to give me his wealth I will give it my best shot. Maybe Bernie can get on that


I maybe should have clarified. What I was driving at is all these questions about the details on different contributions and deals would be pretty tough to sort through on a debate stage. He can't be involved in everything his businesses do. No way.


----------



## albhb3

Ranger620;2126736 said:


> So he tells you nothing other than build a wall yet get behind a politician that tells you his plan which sounds exactly like what you want to hear then he gets elected and does the opposite or nothing at all. That's the way it is every election. Ya let me pic one of them.
> Honestly he probably doesn't have many plans other than to put the right people where they need to be and run a successful business i.e. The government.


exactly remember what café sammawich do you want,


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;2126737 said:


> I maybe should have clarified. What I was driving at is all these questions about the details on different contributions and deals would be pretty tough to sort through on a debate stage. He can't be involved in everything his businesses do. No way.


Exactly. He will put the right people in the right place. No different than any other president.


----------



## albhb3

all I really want to see is bill as the first lady and Hillary get banged by a black guy on the desk


----------



## albhb3

Ranger620;2126739 said:


> Exactly. He will put the right people in the right place. No different than any other president.


then I would say they have all failed -20T=failure


----------



## Green Grass

albhb3;2126740 said:


> all I really want to see is bill as the first lady and Hillary get banged by a black guy on the desk


Stupid Wisconsin....


----------



## Ranger620

albhb3;2126741 said:


> then I would say they have all failed -20T=failure


Most have. when you fail that many times in a row and still vote in the same politician what are you aconmplishing? Try something new.


----------



## albhb3

Green Grass;2126742 said:


> Stupid Wisconsin....


your the ones who want Bernie


----------



## albhb3

Ranger620;2126743 said:


> Most have. when you fail that many times in a row and still vote in the same politician what are you aconmplishing? Try something new.


I doubt many remember who they voted for previously


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2126736 said:


> So he tells you nothing other than build a wall yet get behind a politician that tells you his plan which sounds exactly like what you want to hear then he gets elected and does the opposite or nothing at all. That's the way it is every election. Ya let me pic one of them.
> Honestly he probably doesn't have many plans other than to put the right people where they need to be and run a successful business i.e. The government.


Hes a little baby is where I have my issues. The guy is how old and when he gets askes a question he doesn't want to answer he calls names. I mean come on thats bush league


----------



## Ranger620

albhb3;2126745 said:


> I doubt many remember who they voted for previously


I would guess most just look for the R or the D and check their preferred box.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I really want to watch hockey but this is kind of entertaining.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2126746 said:


> Hes a little baby is where I have my issues. The guy is how old and when he gets askes a question he doesn't want to answer he calls names. I mean come on thats bush league


But at least I know what I'm dealing with. There isn't one politician out there that wouldn't push their grandma infront of a bus to gain a higher position.


----------



## Ranger620

SSS Inc.;2126748 said:


> I really want to watch hockey but this is kind of entertaining.


I better quit. My sciatic nerve is out and has been for a few weeks and has gotten way worse. Laid up. Doc gave me some drugs that get me feeling good. Have to see a specialist on Wednesday. Been purty short and snippy


----------



## Bill1090

albhb3;2126740 said:


> all I really want to see is bill as the first lady and Hillary get banged by a black guy on the desk


Sorry, I'm not a crossdresser.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2126737 said:


> I maybe should have clarified. What I was driving at is all these questions about the details on different contributions and deals would be pretty tough to sort through on a debate stage. He can't be involved in everything his businesses do. No way.


Agreed... But he knows how to manage people and get results...


----------



## albhb3

Ranger620;2126749 said:
 

> But at least I know what I'm dealing with. There isn't one politician out there that wouldn't push their grandma infront of a bus to gain a higher position.


is this said bus parked or is in doing 70 on 94


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2126748 said:


> I really want to watch hockey but this is kind of entertaining.


I know right?


----------



## albhb3

Ranger620;2126747 said:


> I would guess most just look for the R or the D and check their preferred box.


yep ridiculous :realmad:


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2126749 said:


> But at least I know what I'm dealing with. There isn't one politician out there that wouldn't push their grandma infront of a bus to gain a higher position.


And he wouldn't push his in front of the bus to gain anything?
How do you know what your dealing with? Guy has no record of nothing


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2126754 said:


> I know right?


Close game. I've got Money on Bemidji.


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2126752 said:


> Agreed... But he knows how to manage people and get results...


This guy gets it

When mitt Romney who is supposed to be a republican comes out in a media conference and bashes trump and wants him out even though the voters say they want trump you can tell all politicians want him out cause their scared he will take their Cush job away and hold them countable. I bet if trump gets the nomination all politicians will vote democrat.


----------



## albhb3

Bill1090;2126751 said:


> Sorry, I'm not a crossdresser.


come on you know you would watch the porn parody of dat


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2126759 said:


> This guy gets it
> 
> When mitt Romney who is supposed to be a republican comes out in a media conference and bashes trump and wants him out even though the voters say they want trump you can tell all politicians want him out cause their scared he will take their Cush job away and hold them countable. I bet if trump gets the nomination all politicians will vote democrat.


Thats a lie. They dont like him because he's lose cannon

Real conservatives dont like the guy


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2126756 said:


> And he wouldn't push his in front of the bus to gain anything?
> How do you know what your dealing with? Guy has no record of nothing


So we should just get behind the same politicians that over promise and under deliver just like we have the past how many years. 
You can't say any of the others will treat it like a business and get the debt down.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2126761 said:


> Thats a lie. They dont like him because he's lose cannon
> 
> Real conservatives dont like the guy


What's a lie? They want him out. There scared of handing someone the steering wheel to go a direction that won't work for their portfolio


----------



## Ranger620

I have to be done seriously. I'm not an azz


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2126756 said:


> And he wouldn't push his in front of the bus to gain anything?
> How do you know what your dealing with? Guy has no record of nothing


so you would rather stick with the status quo  and aint his grandma dead sounds like a lot of dead weight to have to toss


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2126761 said:


> thats a lie. They dont like him because he's lose cannon
> 
> real conservatives dont like the guy


^^^ ***

.............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;2126764 said:


> I have to be done seriously. I'm not an azz


I don't know about that.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Why do so many of these HS players have goofy cages(masks) that aren't adjusted right??????


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;2126766 said:


> ^^^ ***
> 
> .............


ok unit you should be a politician


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;2126768 said:


> Why do so many of these HS players have goofy cages(masks) that aren't adjusted right??????


there hockey players its a prerequisite to be goofy and apparently 70s porno staches are in


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2126768 said:


> Why do so many of these HS players have goofy cages(masks) that aren't adjusted right??????


They look "cool"


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2126746 said:


> Hes a little baby is where I have my issues. The guy is how old and when he gets askes a question he doesn't want to answer he calls names. I mean come on thats bush league


And now you have Cruz and Rubio doing the same thing... Rubio basically did the "But he started it!"


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2126771 said:


> They look "cool"


I think they look dumb. I want to see a comeback of the clear Itech(when I played) masks. And adjusted correctly of course.


----------



## qualitycut

Ranger620;2126763 said:


> What's a lie? They want him out. There scared of handing someone the steering wheel to go a direction that won't work for their portfolio


That they are scared he will take thier cush jobs away. The guys a Democrat he even donated to Nancy Pelosi


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2126774 said:


> I think they look dumb. I want to see a comeback of the clear Itech(when I played) masks. And adjusted correctly of course.


I know but they think they do. Havent you seen the mullets and blonde hair lol.

I loved when guys had the lose cage. Lottle elbow or shoulder to the chin and it was over


----------



## albhb3

cbservicesllc;2126772 said:


> And now you have Cruz and Rubio doing the same thing... Rubio basically did the "But he started it!"


that wouldn't happen not with these high quality choices


----------



## albhb3

what a goal or not


----------



## SSS Inc.

I think the horn went off first!!!

**This was before the replay.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2126767 said:


> I don't know about that.


Ask the wife this last week and she will probably agree. 
I need to get meds straightened out. This dam doc I have is a tree hugging b


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;2126779 said:


> I think the horn went off first!!!
> 
> **This was before the replay.


I can confirm that


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2126772 said:


> And now you have Cruz and Rubio doing the same thing... Rubio basically did the "But he started it!"


Trump drags them into it they cant even talk without him calling names or interrupting. John kasich gets to go on and on with no interruption.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Natalie on the 'cco cut her hair.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh oh.... Schaffer teasing it's going to be more snow tomorrow.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2126775 said:


> That they are scared he will take thier cush jobs away. The guys a Democrat he even donated to Nancy Pelosi


Ok that part was sarcasm. You know the your fired from the apprentice. I'll even add lol.
He donated to Romney too so he's a republican. Is there really such a thing as republican or democrat


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2126759 said:


> This guy gets it
> 
> When mitt Romney who is supposed to be a republican comes out in a media conference and bashes trump and wants him out even though the voters say they want trump you can tell all politicians want him out cause their scared he will take their Cush job away and hold them countable. I bet if trump gets the nomination all politicians will vote democrat.


There is a reason there are record numbers going to the primaries and caucuses... Conservatives are fed up with this conservative light thing they're seeing and want someone that could actually bring some hope of actual change...


----------



## qualitycut

If he wins and does a good job you can say i told you so


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2126774 said:


> I think they look dumb. I want to see a comeback of the clear Itech(when I played) masks. And adjusted correctly of course.


I hated I techs. I wore a Jofa, half shield and then nothing. Easier to fight without a shield.


----------



## Ranger620

cbservicesllc;2126786 said:


> There is a reason there are record numbers going to the primaries and caucuses... Conservatives are fed up with this conservative light thing they're seeing and want someone that could actually bring some hope of actual change...


I agree...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2126786 said:


> There is a reason there are record numbers going to the primaries and caucuses... Conservatives are fed up with this conservative light thing they're seeing and want someone that could actually bring some hope of actual change...


In the closed caucus where you need to be registered democrat or Republican Cruz does better. People that never vote are going out and voting for trump because they like how he says whatever. 70 percent of people who i see post about him on Facebook give that as why they like him


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2126788 said:


>


.6 by 2 pm. Melted by sundown.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2126594 said:


> There expandable is quite a bit different than the wideout and the blizzard. Curious to see if the v plow is just a western or what


It's a mvp3 on there lift system basically all it is


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2126792 said:


> .6 by 2 pm. Melted by sundown.


Hope so. All of my plows are off and put away.

I'm in full spring mode.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2126784 said:


> Oh oh.... Schaffer teasing it's going to be more snow tomorrow.


RAP has the high temp at 33! We're comin! We're comin!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2126795 said:


> RAP has the high temp at 33! We're comin! We're comin!


It's also going straight up, and hasn't leveled off yet.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2126794 said:


> Hope so. All of my plows are off and put away.
> 
> I'm in full spring mode.


Can barley get off the couch let alone sit in a plow truck for hours so it will snow. At least enough for a salt run.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2126794 said:


> Hope so. All of my plows are off and put away.
> 
> I'm in full spring mode.


Slow your role..

That spring a few years back when it was like 70 on st pattys day, when we start mowing?


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2126794 said:


> Hope so. All of my plows are off and put away.
> 
> I'm in full spring mode.


Our plows have dust on them and we are doing midnite deliveries for a couple boulder wall job starting tomorrow night. #roadrestrictions


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2126785 said:


> Ok that part was sarcasm. You know the your fired from the apprentice. I'll even add lol.
> He donated to Romney too so he's a republican. Is there really such a thing as republican or democrat


I prefer Republicrat or Demican...


----------



## Bill1090




----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;2126792 said:


> .6 by 2 pm. Melted by sundown.


Enough for a salt run!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;2126789 said:


> I hated I techs. I wore a Jofa, half shield and then nothing. Easier to fight without a shield.


I wore mine because it helped me breath. #asthmatic The reduced airflow helped me.



qualitycut;2126798 said:


> Slow your role..
> 
> That spring a few years back when it was like 70 on st pattys day, when we start mowing?


Seriously. I am freaking out when I see posts like that.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Cages got tangled. Told you guys these were messed up. Now Lou is talking Itech.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2126798 said:


> Slow your role..
> 
> That spring a few years back when it was like 70 on st pattys day, when we start mowing?


2002 it was 90 on Easter. We drove to Texas to see the wife's sister. It snowed 6" here.

That was when I didn't have any helpers.

Luckily enough, the blacktop was so warm it all melted so no plowing was needed.


----------



## Camden

Another sweet 4-5 game.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2126805 said:


> 2002 it was 90 on Easter. We drove to Texas to see the wife's sister. It snowed 6" here.
> 
> That was when I didn't have any helpers.
> 
> Luckily enough, the blacktop was so warm it all melted so no plowing was needed.


Didnt answer my question dude.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;2126806 said:


> Another sweet 4-5 game.


What game?...


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2126809 said:


> What game?...


A twins replay?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2126807 said:


> Didnt answer my question dude.


It'll be April 15th-25th, as usual. When I mean full spring mode, I mean getting all the stuff out of the way we didn't finish last year getting the contracts out, getting the equipment ready, buying new stuff, selling old stuff, etc.

I don't have time for snow now, figuratively speaking.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2126788 said:


>


Well I took the shovels and last 9 bags of side walk salt out of the truck today, so I'm sure ithat will.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2126814 said:


> It'll be April 15th-25th, as usual. When I mean full spring mode, I mean getting all the stuff out of the way we didn't finish last year getting the contracts out, getting the equipment ready, buying new stuff, selling old stuff, etc.
> 
> I don't have time for snow now, figuratively speaking.


I'm good for 2nd week in April!


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2126804 said:


> Cages got tangled. Told you guys these were messed up. Now Lou is talking Itech.


Lou is old. Is itech a sponsor?


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2126784 said:


> Oh oh.... Schaffer teasing it's going to be more snow tomorrow.


Bel had 0.6 for metro. With rain to finish it up.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2126817 said:


> I'm good for 2nd week in April!


Same......


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2126822 said:


> Same......


Wait what?


----------



## qualitycut

Still trying to figure out whyte goalie just line drived that water bottle at his teammates lol


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;2126809 said:


> What game?...


High school hockey

Grand Rapids beat Bemidji in OT


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2126823 said:


> Wait what?


Winter's Over... But I don't want to start mowing tomorrow...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden;2126830 said:


> High school hockey
> 
> Grand Rapids beat Bemidji in OT


I knew that was going to be a good game


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2126788 said:


>


That map is of 130am Saturday morning.
it'd be like a fluffy Colorado snow, just to melt by daybreak
with mid 40's

At least it won't be driven all over from traffic


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2126805 said:


> 2002 it was 90 on Easter. We drove to Texas to see the wife's sister. It snowed 6" here.
> 
> That was when I didn't have any helpers.
> 
> Luckily enough, the blacktop was so warm it all melted so no plowing was needed.


Why does it seem to snow on almost every freaking holiday? Especially sneak snows


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;2126837 said:


> That map is of 130am Saturday morning.
> it'd be like a fluffy Colorado snow, just to melt by daybreak
> with mid 40's
> 
> At least it won't be driven all over from traffic


I wouldn't be worried up there. Heck it was 32 and cloudy yesterday and we had good melt going on


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ooooohhhhhh.... Kylie is doing the weather this morning.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2126859 said:


> Ooooohhhhhh.... Kylie is doing the weather this morning.


She does give a nice forecast!

d


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2126859 said:


> Ooooohhhhhh.... Kylie is doing the weather this morning.


Swipe right!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2126862 said:


> Swipe right!!


Hahahaha

Poor quality is probably still sleeping.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2126868 said:


> Hahahaha
> 
> Poor quality is probably still sleeping.


Kids these days


----------



## Bill1090

Smells like spring.


----------



## ryde307

Facebook just reminded me 4 years ago we had been hauling snow for a week straight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2126877 said:


> Facebook just reminded me 4 years ago we had been hauling snow for a week straight.


Feels good, huh??? 

I keep getting the updates about being in a truck for 45-52-63 hours straight.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2126878 said:


> Feels good, huh???
> 
> I keep getting the updates about being in a truck for 45-52-63 hours straight.


Ahhh, pretty sure that wasn't his view on it...


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2126861 said:


> She does give a nice forecast!
> 
> d


She was on tinder, no match though.


----------



## ryde307

cbservicesllc;2126879 said:


> Ahhh, pretty sure that wasn't his view on it...


Correct. I would probably be complaining but I would prefer to be posting about hauling snow for a week or two straight right now.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2126868 said:


> Hahahaha
> 
> Poor quality is probably still sleeping.


My sleep schedule is just whacked. Can't fall asleep till 12-1am


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2126886 said:


> My sleep schedule is just whacked. Can't fall asleep till 12-1am


Same here. Then I'm usually up by 6. I thought I would be more beat up after that tree work yesterday, the first day or three is usually pretty tough in the spring, but I feel pretty good today.

Gotta get back over there and take up all the little twigs before they get buried with snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just think of the amount of right swipes Kylie would get on Tinder.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I think I'm gonna go pull plow stakes next week with the wet weather.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2126896 said:


> I think I'm gonna go pull plow stakes next week with the wet weather.


I never got around to putting any up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2126896 said:


> I think I'm gonna go pull plow stakes next week with the wet weather.


Maybe not????


But ya gotta beat the property to get them before they pull them.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2126898 said:


> Maybe not????
> 
> 
> But ya gotta beat the property to get them before they pull them.


And that is why i use those cheap flags.


----------



## qualitycut

Novak has 2-4


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2126892 said:


> Just think of the amount of right swipes Kylie would get on Tinder.


And just think someone might get to tap that this weekend


----------



## CityGuy

Wind has a little bite to it yet.


----------



## qualitycut

So how much snow we getting? Just booked a hotel downtown for tonight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2126910 said:


> And just think someone might get to tap that this weekend


Fake account 'cco is using to do some "Good Question" segment on. That Jenny girl that's a reporter there in Kylie's pic probably has one too.

Why do blondes get more right swipes on Tinder than Brunettes? Heather Brown here with tonight's Good Question.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2126923 said:


> So how much snow we getting? Just booked a hotel downtown for tonight.


With Blondie? Or has that already flamed out?

And we were gonna book one at Mille Lacs, my wife forgot to cash a $50 ticket in her purse, but waiting on the snow.


----------



## ryde307

Lots of golf courses opening this weekend. I'm going to play on Sat. #winterisover #Ibetterhurryupandgetsummmerworksigned #notmotivated


----------



## TKLAWN

Radar looks impressive.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2126933 said:


> Radar looks impressive.


It'll be done by 2 pm.

That trailing edge might hit you (way) southern guys for a while.

Good call by Novak with Duluth getting 4+".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2126929 said:


> Lots of golf courses opening this weekend. I'm going to play on Sat. #winterisover #Ibetterhurryupandgetsummmerworksigned #notmotivated


Your hastags are the exact way my mind is working.

Excited to do spring stuff, think I better get my ducks in a row, hey, let's upgrade the guns on Call of Duty.


----------



## Polarismalibu

ryde307;2126929 said:


> Lots of golf courses opening this weekend. I'm going to play on Sat. #winterisover #Ibetterhurryupandgetsummmerworksigned #notmotivated


I was gonna go play Sunday after I go ice fishing Saturday


----------



## Camden

Snowing in LF.


----------



## Green Grass

Hennepin went a little over board.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;2126945 said:


> Hennepin went a little over board.


That's salt? I thought snow had fallen and blown to the side of the road


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;2126945 said:


> Hennepin went a little over board.


You should flip your mirrors up. It's cooler you know.


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;2126945 said:


> Hennepin went a little over board.


Little early for Grumpy's isn't it?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Drakeslayer;2126949 said:


> You should flip your mirrors up. It's cooler you know.


I was gonna say something, but it's a dodge, and those damn seats


----------



## ryde307

Green Grass;2126945 said:


> Hennepin went a little over board.


You should take a right and go get me some beef jerky and a sandwich.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;2126950 said:


> Little early for Grumpy's isn't it?


He's going to your house?


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;2126950 said:


> Little early for Grumpy's isn't it?


It's never too early


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;2126953 said:


> He's going to your house?


Ouch!.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snow just started here.

FWIW, using the backpack blower to get the small sticks together, and nothing is (was) froze to the ground. I could see after a week of 50 and rain, guys starting the small cleanups where you don't need heavy mowers.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2126925 said:


> Fake account 'cco is using to do some "Good Question" segment on. That Jenny girl that's a reporter there in Kylie's pic probably has one too.
> 
> Why do blondes get more right swipes on Tinder than Brunettes? Heather Brown here with tonight's Good Question.


Yea but the only way to know if someone swipes right is if they both do. Kylies account was linked to her actually Facebook. Im sure they would use random people for it.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2126975 said:


> Snow just started here.
> 
> FWIW, using the backpack blower to get the small sticks together, and nothing is (was) froze to the ground. I could see after a week of 50 and rain, guys starting the small cleanups where you don't need heavy mowers.


Unless something major changes you will see people out working within 2 weeks.

Me on the other hand, I am still struggling to get motivated. Anyone want to buy my business or come run it for me?


----------



## unit28

Novak finally getting the reality of les


----------



## Ranger620

ryde307;2126978 said:


> Unless something major changes you will see people out working within 2 weeks.
> 
> Me on the other hand, I am still struggling to get motivated. Anyone want to buy my business or come run it for me?


I'll buy it Shoot me a reasonable number.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2126925 said:


> Fake account 'cco is using to do some "Good Question" segment on. That Jenny girl that's a reporter there in Kylie's pic probably has one too.
> 
> Why do blondes get more right swipes on Tinder than Brunettes? Heather Brown here with tonight's Good Question.


Hahahahaha


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2126937 said:


> Your hastags are the exact way my mind is working.
> 
> Excited to do spring stuff, think I better get my ducks in a row, hey, let's upgrade the guns on Call of Duty.


That is why I am pushing hard to get my shop completed. Just got everything moved over there yesterday. Still got to install the lift after I purchase it and a new air compressor, hoping to get that next weekend at Harbor freights big sale they've got going on down here


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea;2126984 said:


> That is why I am pushing hard to get my shop completed. Just got everything moved over there yesterday. Still got to install the lift after I purchase it and a new air compressor, hoping to get that next weekend at Harbor freights big sale they've got going on down here


I love China Freight


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2126978 said:


> Me on the other hand, I am still struggling to get motivated. Anyone want to buy my business or come run it for me?


Ha this!!!!


----------



## ryde307

ranger620;2126982 said:


> i'll buy it shoot me a reasonable number.


$1,000,000


----------



## Green Grass

Done snowing in Watertown


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2126985 said:


> I love China Freight


For stuff that you don't use much is great


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Oddly I'm full of motivation this season. Advertising and bidding like crazy


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2126992 said:


> For stuff that you don't use much is great


Yes sir! Thumbs Up


----------



## ryde307

jimslawnsnow;2126996 said:


> Oddly I'm full of motivation this season. Advertising and bidding like crazy


How about that mulch bid?


----------



## Ranger620

ryde307;2126990 said:


> $1,000,000


And I thought I was crazy on pain pills


----------



## qualitycut

I would be motivated if i knew i had some employees lined up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2127015 said:


> I would be motivated if i knew i had some employees lined up


I'm the opposite. Get out and get stuff done so I don't have to pay labor. Not doing anything anyways.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## djagusch

ryde307;2126978 said:


> Unless something major changes you will see people out working within 2 weeks.
> 
> Me on the other hand, I am still struggling to get motivated. Anyone want to buy my business or come run it for me?


I hit that wall the last 2 weeks. Mind is thinking of selling the house and getting a bigger one. I like the idea until you add the additional 200,000 in debt for the bigger house.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

ryde307;2127005 said:


> How about that mulch bid?


i'll be measuring it this afternoon. I can give you a per yard installed right now, just not an estimate with yardage until I figure out sq ft. looks for the pm or send me a cell number and I can text it to you


----------



## jimslawnsnow

djagusch;2127026 said:


> I hit that wall the last 2 weeks. Mind is thinking of selling the house and getting a bigger one. I like the idea until you add the additional 200,000 in debt for the bigger house.


you mean you're not a millionaire doing this like a certain person said would happen?


----------



## Ranger620

djagusch;2127026 said:


> I hit that wall the last 2 weeks. Mind is thinking of selling the house and getting a bigger one. I like the idea until you add the additional 200,000 in debt for the bigger house.


Same here on the house. I need a shop and wife needs a barn. That's $50k minimum at this property. Could just rent it out and finds house that's set up with a barn then just build myself a shop.


----------



## djagusch

Ranger620;2127032 said:


> Same here on the house. I need a shop and wife needs a barn. That's $50k minimum at this property. Could just rent it out and finds house that's set up with a barn then just build myself a shop.


We look at doing an addition but it would be pricy and if we sold the house we would never get half the cost back.


----------



## Green Grass

Snowing hard here now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yeah..... Radiant heat isn't keeping up here. Roads are turning white.

Looks like I have a nice dark dark green line getting ready to set up for a bit from Lino to Forest Lake.


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2126984 said:


> That is why I am pushing hard to get my shop completed. Just got everything moved over there yesterday. Still got to install the lift after I purchase it and a new air compressor, hoping to get that next weekend at Harbor freights big sale they've got going on down here


Couple of lifts on that auction I posted.......they are the drive on type though I believe


----------



## Doughboy12

Flakes just doubled in size but decreased in rate. Attm


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2127053 said:


>


Going to do open ups?? :laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS just doubled my hourly.

I was less than an inch, now 1-2".


----------



## Doughboy12

NorthernProServ;2127057 said:


> Going to do open ups?? :laughing:


That or doing push backs to make some room.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2127059 said:


> That or doing push backs to make some room.....


I'm not Bano


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The tree job was 3 miles from my house. With an air ride seat in the tractor, it's just as comfortable to drive the tractor as it is fast to load it on a trailer, strap it down, etc.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2127023 said:


> I'm the opposite. Get out and get stuff done so I don't have to pay labor. Not doing anything anyways.


I have nothing i can do right now. Next week im doing some skid work bringing in class 5 for a parking lot. Have a meeting on a Boulder wall i bid last year going to try and get him to jump on it maybe do that in the next week or 2.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2127062 said:


> I havr nothing i can do right now. Next week im doing some skid work bringing in class 5 for a parking lot. Have a meeting on a bouldwr wall i bidast year going to try and get him to jump on it maybe do that in the next week or 2.


That's how I am too nothing I can do except pay the bills


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2127060 said:


> I'm not Bano


Nice......


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2127061 said:


> The tree job was 3 miles from my house. With an air ride seat in the tractor, it's just as comfortable to drive the tractor as it is fast to load it on a trailer, strap it down, etc.


3 miles? I wouldn't even strap it


----------



## NorthernProServ

Stating to stick to walks/north facing stuff


----------



## NorthernProServ

Some yellows on the radar out by Chanhassen

Edit: NVM, that was under composite


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2127067 said:


> Stating to stick to walks/north facing stuff


Should be done soon. Then melt.

I will report from downtown minneapolis in a few hours. Might be seeing double though


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ryde I sent you your bid


----------



## qualitycut

Snowing like a mofo here


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2127046 said:


> Yeah..... Radiant heat isn't keeping up here. Roads are turning white.
> 
> Looks like I have a nice dark dark green line getting ready to set up for a bit from Lino to Forest Lake.


Pretty much wrapping up here... Kind of a 50/50 covered vs not... Can't even get salt out of it...


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2127061 said:


> The tree job was 3 miles from my house. With an air ride seat in the tractor, it's just as comfortable to drive the tractor as it is fast to load it on a trailer, strap it down, etc.


Some would say more comfortable Over those Dodge seats....:waving:


----------



## Doughboy12

Who wins this game?


----------



## TKLAWN

Doughboy12;2127078 said:


> Who wins this game?


Hermantown.....


----------



## Camden

TKLAWN;2127079 said:


> Hermantown.....


Yep. They're pretty solid.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Over an inch in the blacktop now. I'm heading out.


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;2127078 said:


> Who wins this game?


Hermantown


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2127081 said:


> Over an inch in the blacktop now. I'm heading out.


Concrete turning white. Asphalt not even thinking about it yet...attm

#TenDegreesMatters


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2127081 said:


> Over an inch in the blacktop now. I'm heading out.


Dumb question maybe but isnt it still snowing? Wait till tonight see what melts


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oops... Hit send too soon. Heading out to the bank, then Chipotle. By that time it'll be done and I can address the situation.


----------



## Doughboy12

SPA can't find their cafe with both hands. WTF


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Pretty much insta-melt if you throw salt down.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2127077 said:


> Some would say more comfortable Over those Dodge seats....:waving:


Hey, that's my line.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Snowmagedden out down here


----------



## Doughboy12

Back to very tiny flakes.......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

So much for this being rain this afternoon


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2127100 said:


> So much for this being rain this afternoon


Wait for it...............


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

1.25" on the deck, 1/4" on steps, patches on driveway, street is just wet


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2127100 said:


> So much for this being rain this afternoon


I think its supposed to get warmer throughout the day. Well according to nws


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Funny, I'm waiting to pick up my 8 year old from school. The same school I went to when the 91 blizzard hit. Brings back memories. I could see grass when I got here 15 minutes ago, and not I can't. Just like then. Except it was warmer out then before the snow starter


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2127104 said:


> I think its supposed to get warmer throughout the day. Well according to nws


It's 30°. They show it supposed to 37° right now


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ok. This can stop


----------



## qualitycut

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2127103 said:


> 1.25" on the deck, 1/4" on steps, patches on driveway, street is just wet


I would have to say about the same here


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2127106 said:


> It's 30°. They show it supposed to 37° right now


Hmm my hourly showed 31 ish then 36 at about 5


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2127103 said:


> 1.25" on the deck, 1/4" on steps, patches on driveway, street is just wet


That's what I got once I got to Forest Lake. Like a line had been drawn in the sand.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The yellow in the north metro is sleet. Under it now. Very few flakes left. Hopefully the sun pops out pretty quick.


----------



## Doughboy12

Why do they even review it???????
Clearly off sides...!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polaris - you gonna be @ Mille Lacs tonight?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I wonder if I'd get a ticket driving around with the plow, spreader and a pallet of salt on with road restrictions and all.

I suppose I should think about that stuff with some of these roads I'm on.


----------



## Bill1090

Flurries at home.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2127117 said:


> I wonder if I'd get a ticket driving around with the plow, spreader and a pallet of salt on with road restrictions and all.
> 
> I suppose I should think about that stuff with some of these roads I'm on.


Just give er! County cops aren't gonna know how heavy you are.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Seen two guys plowing. Then anoka county is plowing shoulders.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

County, city and highway are out. Some guys are doing walks and salting lots. Everything is melting down in Albert Lea though. Heavy heavy snow down here


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Wow, rochester got an inch. I wonder of bano is scrambling


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

2" dead on, on my concrete driveway that's shaded.


----------



## Camden

Sun-starved spots had a solid 1/2" but everything that normally gets sun was melting away as it fell.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2127114 said:


> Polaris - you gonna be @ Mille Lacs tonight?


Not this weekend. Hopefully next though for some big pike


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2127161 said:


> Not this weekend. Hopefully next though for some big pike


Maybe get the boat out for that....;-)


----------



## Green Grass

When Cb services is out starting fires


----------



## unit28

Snow. ...drizzle.....melt



It's ovah. .....


----------



## qualitycut

Raining here


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2127162 said:


> Maybe get the boat out for that....;-)


Nah I'll be in the fish house still next weekend


----------



## Bill1090

1" at home.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2127167 said:


> When Cb services is out starting fires


I call that "strategic marketing"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Glare ice in Hinckley.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2127167 said:


> When Cb services is out starting fires


Didnt even notice that, all i seen was a crooked bumper


----------



## djagusch

Green Grass;2127167 said:


> When Cb services is out starting fires


Somebody should get their bumper replaced.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2127178 said:


> I call that "strategic marketing"


And here I was thinking it was a customer who owed you money, but then your no bano


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2127167 said:


> When Cb services is out starting fires


Yet you're the pyro


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2127182 said:


> Didnt even notice that, all i seen was a crooked bumper


What a richard...


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2127184 said:


> And here I was thinking it was a customer who owed you money, but then your no bano


Hahaha, no vigilante justice here


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2127190 said:


> Hahaha, no vigilante justice here


Well that's no fun


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://kstp.com/business/us-investigates-ford-f-150s-brake-failure/4065798/

Ford recall.

And the tranny or something in that area is leaking on our expedition


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2127192 said:


> http://kstp.com/business/us-investigates-ford-f-150s-brake-failure/4065798/
> 
> Ford recall.
> 
> And the tranny or something in that area is leaking on our expedition


People are tards... If something didn't work with my brakes, I'd at least try the parking brake... Heck I had to limp my truck back to the shop one time that way when my caliper boot blew

My wife's Explorer had something leaking with the PTP or PCU or something that attaches to the transmission... check on that


----------



## albhb3

jimslawnsnow;2127192 said:


> http://kstp.com/business/us-investigates-ford-f-150s-brake-failure/4065798/
> 
> Ford recall.
> 
> And the tranny or something in that area is leaking on our expedition


if it doesn't leak, drink, or stink it wouldn't be a ford. They call that character


----------



## albhb3

the rich kids are losing tonight....BOOK IT!


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;2126985 said:


> I love China Freight


the thing I like is when I break a wrench or something, and it dosent happen as often as one would think, I walk in and they give me a new one. I have done it with 2 air compressors. they didn't break for some strange reason, they burned up from constant use over what they are rated for, hence why I am buying a 220 compressor for the new shopThumbs Up, brought it to the store and walked out with a new one, no questions asked.......


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2127196 said:


> People are tards... If something didn't work with my brakes, I'd at least try the parking brake... Heck I had to limp my truck back to the shop one time that way when my caliper boot blew
> 
> My wife's Explorer had something leaking with the PTP or PCU or something that attaches to the transmission... check on that


All i read was number 1


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2126992 said:


> For stuff that you don't use much is great


use mine every day, mostly hand tools though. If I am getting power tools, I buy name brands.....


----------



## banonea

djagusch;2127026 said:


> I hit that wall the last 2 weeks. Mind is thinking of selling the house and getting a bigger one. I like the idea until you add the additional 200,000 in debt for the bigger house.


we went the other way. Still trying to sell our old house, went down a little on house size and a lot on garage size, but I will OWN this house by the end of the summer. mortgage free will be nicepayuppayuppayuppayup


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;2127047 said:


> Couple of lifts on that auction I posted.......they are the drive on type though I believe


just bought one 10,000lb installed for $1600.00 used:yow!: goes in next week, about a month or 2 sooner than I thought I would be able to get it. I was looking at around $3000.00 before. Friend of a friend has it and is going to install it.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2127060 said:


> I'm not Bano


Not Nice........:crying:

we got around 1/2" here


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2127150 said:


> Wow, rochester got an inch. I wonder of bano is scrambling


Nope....Let it melt.


----------



## albhb3

banonea;2127215 said:


> we went the other way. Still trying to sell our old house, went down a little on house size and a lot on garage size, but I will OWN this house by the end of the summer. mortgage free will be nicepayuppayuppayuppayup


that's the way to do it, lifes easy after you pay off the houseussmileyflag


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2127192 said:


> http://kstp.com/business/us-investigates-ford-f-150s-brake-failure/4065798/
> 
> Ford recall.
> 
> And the tranny or something in that area is leaking on our expedition


I have this issue with the break fluid in my f350, right now.....better look into this.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2127209 said:


> the thing I like is when I break a wrench or something, and it dosent happen as often as one would think, I walk in and they give me a new one. I have done it with 2 air compressors. they didn't break for some strange reason, they burned up from constant use over what they are rated for, hence why I am buying a 220 compressor for the new shopThumbs Up, brought it to the store and walked out with a new one, no questions asked.......


Similar to sears?


----------



## Bill1090

1.2" officially here. To plow or melt? Hmmm.


----------



## Camden

Love the "Where's Edina?" sign! LOL


----------



## Polarismalibu

Someone on here posted on fb that there eating whiskey. Think it's time to be cut off if your eating it.


----------



## Doughboy12

QUALITY!!!!!!!
:laughing::laughing::waving:


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2127244 said:


> Someone on here posted on fb that there eating whiskey. Think it's time to be cut off if your eating it.


Ha funny because it had eating and then you can choose happy hour music kind of a cafed up deal


----------



## albhb3

Camden;2127242 said:


> Love the "Where's Edina?" sign! LOL


fawk all them richers in the SW metro


----------



## Doughboy12

albhb3;2127257 said:


> fawk all them richers in the SW metro


This................


----------



## albhb3

hope grand rapids takes care of EP


----------



## Drakeslayer

albhb3;2127257 said:


> fawk all them richers in the SW metro


Technically it is just the west metro.


----------



## albhb3

anyone else see the highlights from that Waseca bb game last night that was nuts


----------



## albhb3

Drakeslayer;2127260 said:


> Technically it is just the west metro.


fine Fawk all them richers Edina and west


----------



## ryde307

albhb3;2127257 said:


> fawk all them richers in the SW metro


Hey not all of us are rich. #ijustlivehere


----------



## mnlefty

albhb3;2127261 said:


> anyone else see the highlights from that Waseca bb game last night that was nuts


Nephew is an 8th grader in Marshall so I've been keeping tabs... My sister-in-law said Marshall was 12 of 28 on free throws last night. Hurts taking a bad beat like that when you miss that many free throws.


----------



## albhb3

anybody got a feeling Hermantown is gonna lose 7 straight sat


----------



## mnlefty

albhb3;2127267 said:


> anybody got a feeling Hermantown is gonna lose 7 straight sat


I wouldn't feel bad. They may not "recruit" but their team is far from home grown... they belong in AA just as much as the private schools Plante likes to cry about.


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;2127267 said:


> anybody got a feeling Hermantown is gonna lose 7 straight sat


I've got money on Breck. I saw them play in sections and they are pretty good.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone been out and about down there? Is it slick? The roads are glare ice around Mille Lacs.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2127274 said:


> Anyone been out and about down there? Is it slick? The roads are glare ice around Mille Lacs.


Good in Minneapolis and 36°


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2127274 said:


> Anyone been out and about down there? Is it slick? The roads are glare ice around Mille Lacs.


Go check on the cabin while you're there ok???


----------



## IDST

LwnmwrMan22;2127117 said:


> I wonder if I'd get a ticket driving around with the plow, spreader and a pallet of salt on with road restrictions and all.
> 
> I suppose I should think about that stuff with some of these roads I'm on.


I have to run with my tags down empty on five ton roads


----------



## albhb3

player Roehl for EP as in Roehl transport talk about having it made


----------



## albhb3

Boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

https://teespring.com/kill-snow-bt?utm_source=all-all&utm_medium=RE-BT&utm_campaign=kill-snow-bt

Quality???


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;2127283 said:


> https://teespring.com/kill-snow-bt?utm_source=all-all&utm_medium=RE-BT&utm_campaign=kill-snow-bt
> 
> Quality???


:laughing: what the hell


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2127283 said:


> https://teespring.com/kill-snow-bt?utm_source=all-all&utm_medium=RE-BT&utm_campaign=kill-snow-bt
> 
> Quality???


The green version looks like a Wild shirt... Goes with his season tickets!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2127283 said:


> https://teespring.com/kill-snow-bt?utm_source=all-all&utm_medium=RE-BT&utm_campaign=kill-snow-bt
> 
> Quality???


I think we should all buy one, then get our screen names over the right front pocket.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2127283 said:


> https://teespring.com/kill-snow-bt?utm_source=all-all&utm_medium=RE-BT&utm_campaign=kill-snow-bt
> 
> Quality???


Order me up a few

You still owe me panda and a wendys lunch


----------



## Doughboy12

Booooooooooooooooooom!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Twice as nice.


----------



## mnlefty

Goal and goal and we're tied! 11 seconds apart for GR.


----------



## qualitycut

Starting cafr on lawn mafia now


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2127274 said:


> Anyone been out and about down there? Is it slick? The roads are glare ice around Mille Lacs.


Just got home from Minnetonka and they where fine


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2127291 said:


> Starting cafr on lawn mafia now


You're going to have to try harder than that....


----------



## ryde307

IDST;2127279 said:


> I have to run with my tags down empty on five ton roads


What does your truck weigh and what can it haul?


----------



## Doughboy12

Grand Rapids Indians. 1975. 
Cheerleaders had Indian Headdress on....


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;2127296 said:


> Grand Rapids Indians. 1975.
> Cheerleaders had Indian Headdress on....


Calm down. ....


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2127297 said:


> Calm down. ....


Sorry.... I had a couple of beers earlier. :laughing:


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;2127297 said:


> Calm down. ....


LOL

I didn't know GR has won 3 titles. Impressive stuff.


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2127299 said:


> LOL
> 
> I didn't know GR has won 3 titles. Impressive stuff.


Powerhouse when I was growing up.....


----------



## Drakeslayer

albhb3;2127280 said:


> player Roehl for EP as in Roehl transport talk about having it made


Do you drive for them?


----------



## cbservicesllc

I knew Parker was going to blow Todd out of the water... For the final cleanup, Todd was running 2 sluices and Parker came up with more gold


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;2127302 said:


> I knew Parker was going to blow Todd out of the water...


Hey hey. You need to put spoiler alert on cafe like that. Some of us tape that cafe. 
:laughing:


----------



## Ranger620

Doughboy12;2127303 said:


> Hey hey. You need to put spoiler alert on cafe like that. Some of us tape that cafe.
> :laughing:


Ha ha I was just gonna type that. I'm erasing it from my memory.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2127303 said:


> Hey hey. You need to put spoiler alert on cafe like that. Some of us tape that cafe.
> :laughing:


Geez, and I figured I was late to the party


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2127302 said:


> I knew Parker was going to blow Todd out of the water... For the final cleanup, Todd was running 2 sluices and Parker came up with more gold


He's just lucky that Rick thought of the diversion. I can't believe todd had only 332 onces in that pile of dirt


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ranger620;2127304 said:


> Ha ha I was just gonna type that. I'm erasing it from my memory.


I already forgot but gee whiz nice spoiler.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Filled out all the papers for financing on the dump truck tonight. Hopefully it all goes smooth!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

None of our snow melted.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2127309 said:


> Filled out all the papers for financing on the dump truck tonight. Hopefully it all goes smooth!


Pics???????((?(


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2127311 said:


> Pics???????((?(


Hopefully Monday I'll have it


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2127301 said:


> Do you drive for them?


He drives them


----------



## Drakeslayer

So the rich kids are playing the richer kids tonight. I wonder how many BMWs and Mercedes will be in the parking ramp.


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;2127333 said:


> So the rich kids are playing the richer kids tonight. I wonder how many BMWs and Mercedes will be in the parking ramp.


Still better than having Edina or any private school.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Camden;2127336 said:


> Still better than having Edina or any private school.


Agreed! I like the rich kids parents, they don't mind paying for expensive landscaping.


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2127333 said:


> So the rich kids are playing the richer kids tonight. I wonder how many BMWs and Mercedes will be in the parking ramp.


Don't forget Audis and Porsches.....


----------



## IDST

ryde307;2127295 said:


> What does your truck weigh and what can it haul?


Truck is around 28,500. License for 63,000 gvw for truck is 86,000. But Minnesota don't care about that. Stupid bridge laws. Wisconsin is 73,000


----------



## IDST

Polarismalibu;2127309 said:


> Filled out all the papers for financing on the dump truck tonight. Hopefully it all goes smooth!


Good luck! My financing was a mother cafer. What kind of dump? Big one our little feller


----------



## TKLAWN

Camden;2127336 said:


> Still better than having Edina or any private school.


Meh, they might as well be private schools.


----------



## albhb3

Drakeslayer;2127301 said:


> Do you drive for them?


nope just wondering since its said the same (rail) and don't hear that name very often other than that company and there out of wisco


----------



## ryde307

IDST;2127340 said:


> Truck is around 28,500. License for 63,000 gvw for truck is 86,000. But Minnesota don't care about that. Stupid bridge laws. Wisconsin is 73,000


Ours weighs 27,000 license for 63,000 but due to the bridge laws can only haul 61,000.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2127317 said:


> He drives them


go to bed qc your drunk I like sleeping in my bed at night and getting paid a hourly wage with overtime. No CPM/% for this guy


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2127310 said:


> None of our snow melted.


Are you still out plowing


----------



## Polarismalibu

IDST;2127341 said:


> Good luck! My financing was a mother cafer. What kind of dump? Big one our little feller


I really hope it's not a pain. It's a western star quint


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2127351 said:


> Are you still out plowing


I was gonna go check last night,but my 2" that was in my driveway when we left was down to 3/4".

I said cafe it and went to bed.

Of course now it's only supposed to be 36 and cloudy today instead of 42 and partly sunny.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I suppose I could try to pull that we're over 30".


----------



## snowman55

LwnmwrMan22;2127356 said:


> I suppose I could try to pull that we're over 30".


I say 2 more plows still early March. Snow tlll may!!!


----------



## unit28

http://11371.bestusedcarmarket.com/web_display/view/17596525

Thinking about buying a work truck


----------



## Doughboy12

unit28;2127364 said:


> http://11371.bestusedcarmarket.com/web_display/view/17596525
> 
> Thinking about buying a work truck


Get them to throw in the trailer....


----------



## Doughboy12

snowman55;2127362 said:


> I say 2 more plows still early March. Snow tlll may!!!


Dreaming again I see. :laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Belinda just said there's one more snow storm on the horizon.




AccuWeather has snow and ice now the week I'll be in Vegas.

3" of snow, 1/2" of ice.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2127369 said:


> Belinda just said there's one more snow storm on the horizon.
> 
> AccuWeather has snow and ice now the week I'll be in Vegas.
> 
> 3" of snow, 1/2" of ice.


Of course......


----------



## unit28

Doughboy12;2127366 said:


> Get them to throw in the trailer....


Already have a 5x8


----------



## snowman55

Doughboy12;2127367 said:


> Dreaming again I see. :laughing:


It's the American way. I don't like reality. so I will create my own.


----------



## unit28

Oh boy......


----------



## snowman55

unit28;2127376 said:


> Oh boy......


Keep your reality to yourself.


----------



## unit28

snowman55;2127379 said:


> Keep your reality to yourself.


Well 
It did snow yesterday. ...

Slick roads were reported yesterday in Grand Rapids


----------



## albhb3

T5 rotella on sale for 13/gal delo 400 is 12 fyi including filter was under 85


----------



## Doughboy12

albhb3;2127405 said:


> T5 rotella on sale for 13/gal delo 400 is 12 fyi including filter was under 85


Where?????


----------



## Bill1090

albhb3;2127405 said:


> T5 rotella on sale for 13/gal delo 400 is 12 fyi including filter was under 85


T6 is where it's at!


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;2127408 said:


> T6 is where it's at!


Don't need that in the summer.


----------



## Doughboy12

Here we go...............
Does Hermantown finally get it done?
Or do the privileged kids get another one?


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;2127414 said:


> Here we go...............
> Does Hermantown finally get it done?
> Or do the privileged kids get another one?


I'll go with Breck.

Gotta flip back and forth between the Wild and this game...


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2127415 said:


> I'll go with Breck.
> 
> Gotta flip back and forth between the Wild and this game...


Go to the bar. They have 2 tv's.....


----------



## Camden

I just noticed that Hermantown beat Wayzata this year. That's pretty impressive considering the fact Wayzata may very well win the AA tourney.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

What kind of shoes cause someone to shoot another person?


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;2127419 said:


> What kind of shoes cause someone to shoot another person?


Any sneakers that are limited edition and cost $200+.


----------



## albhb3

Doughboy12;2127406 said:


> Where?????


orileys...........


----------



## Doughboy12

Good to see Zucker back on the ice....


----------



## Doughboy12

albhb3;2127422 said:


> orileys...........


Thanks..............


----------



## albhb3

jimslawnsnow;2127419 said:


> What kind of shoes cause someone to shoot another person?


one who doesn't work


----------



## NorthernProServ

Police: 2 Shot Outside Foot Locker Store in Brooklyn center

http://kstp.com/news/brooklyn-center-shopping-complex-shooting/4066604/?cat=1

Next time you want to cut in line, better think twice, especially if your waiting for some air Jordans ! Haha


----------



## albhb3

goooooooooooooaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalllllllllllllllllllllnot surprised Brooklyn center get a life losers


----------



## Camden

Hermantown up 2, looking good for them so far.


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2127429 said:


> Hermantown up 2, looking good for them so far.


On a roll now. Ice is tilted....attm


----------



## Camden

NorthernProServ;2127427 said:


> Police: 2 Shot Outside Foot Locker Store in Brooklyn center
> 
> http://kstp.com/news/brooklyn-center-shopping-complex-shooting/4066604/?cat=1
> 
> Next time you want to cut in line, better think twice, especially if your waiting for some air Jordans ! Haha


Omg so many people have no regard for human life. It's a scary world out there...


----------



## albhb3

Camden;2127431 said:


> Omg so many people have no regard for human life. It's a scary world out there...


yep I wanna know why you would waste 200 on pair of shoes.work boots sure


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal......... HT up 3-0
End of one.


----------



## albhb3

3-0,.............


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2127417 said:


> Go to the bar. They have 2 tv's.....


This!!!
Spent 3 hours going around looking for my buddies jacket wallet and credit card decided to keep er going


----------



## Doughboy12

Double minor.....don't see that a lot

#BloodMatters


----------



## Doughboy12

Well they only needed 20 seconds of the first one....


----------



## Doughboy12

That got old fast.........1-2 now.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2127419 said:


> What kind of shoes cause someone to shoot another person?


Ones that the urbanites in Brooklyn Center want


----------



## albhb3

cbservicesllc;2127448 said:


> Ones that the urbanites in Brooklyn Center want


urbanites.....racist just come out and say it


----------



## qualitycut

Breck who?


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2127448 said:


> Ones that the urbanites in Brooklyn Center want


Haha, this.....


----------



## CityGuy

Wild pull it out in a shootout.


----------



## CityGuy

I didn't think girl scouts were allowed to go door to door anymore?


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;2127480 said:


> I didn't think girl scouts were allowed to go door to door anymore?


Where on earth did you hear that?


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;2127480 said:


> I didn't think girl scouts were allowed to go door to door anymore?


no they just come 8-9 at night the last bunch I skeered off and lectured their parents


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;2127482 said:


> Where on earth did you hear that?


Can't remember if it was tv media or I read it in the paper. Thought that's why they went to tables at grocery stores and other places.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2127480 said:


> I didn't think girl scouts were allowed to go door to door anymore?


I WISH they would come to my door... I haven't seen any booths or anything...


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2127488 said:


> I WISH they would come to my door... I haven't seen any booths or anything...


Neighbor girl has been here 3 times and been told no thanks 3 times now. More frustrating than anything.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I'm very surprised that ground rounds still exist


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2127493 said:


> I'm very surprised that ground rounds still exist


Is that the one where back in the day there were peanut shells on the floor?


----------



## TKLAWN

CityGuy;2127490 said:


> Neighbor girl has been here 3 times and been told no thanks 3 times now. More frustrating than anything.


Ok I'll bite....

What on earth do you have against the Girl Scouts?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2127494 said:


> Is that the one where back in the day there were peanut shells on the floor?


Not sure. I did read they served whole peanuts so customers wouldn't throw the shells on the floor. Damn good food. We ordered an app of soft pretzels. I ordered chicken alredo. Kids ordered mac and cheese and I say this is the creamiest I've ever seen it in any restaurant. All the others is dry and gross. You'll see when your starts ordering it


----------



## CityGuy

TKLAWN;2127499 said:


> Ok I'll bite....
> 
> What on earth do you have against the Girl Scouts?


Nothing against them. Just a neighbor that won't give up. Told her this time we a already bought. See if that works.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2127494 said:


> Is that the one where back in the day there were peanut shells on the floor?


Yes they did............


----------



## Greenery

CityGuy;2127503 said:


> Nothing against them. Just a neighbor that won't give up. Told her this time we a already bought. See if that works.


What a dickhole...☺

Seriously.

Just buy a box of cookies...


----------



## NorthernProServ




----------



## Greenery

...... quoted wrong post


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2127490 said:


> Neighbor girl has been here 3 times and been told no thanks 3 times now. More frustrating than anything.


is mom up seeing the munchkin this weekend


----------



## TKLAWN

I like this one better than lwnmwrmans

https://teespring.com/SnowPlow_Fing...m_id=56aa90eaf789b8af458b4572&ts-ref=basic-rt


----------



## CityGuy

Greenery;2127506 said:


> What a dickhole...☺
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> Just buy a box of cookies...


Wife baught a bunch at work and I got some from a guys daughter on the dept.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2127509 said:


> is mom up seeing the munchkin this weekend


Nope. Weekend of the 25th she will be.


----------



## Green Grass

So if you go to check into the Hampton Inn in St. Cloud and they over book they will move you to the Homewood suit across the parking lot and give you a really nice suit for free.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2127525 said:


> So if you go to check into the Hampton Inn in St. Cloud and they over book they will move you to the Homewood suit across the parking lot and give you a really nice suit for free.


Training or personal?


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2127499 said:


> Ok I'll bite....
> 
> What on earth do you have against the Girl Scouts?


No comment


----------



## unit28

Cousin on discovery channel


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2127527 said:


> Training or personal?


Kids hockey tournament


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2127527 said:


> Training or personal?


Leisure.....

Cause see, twice Green Grass typed suit instead of suite.

Then CityGuy asked training or personal, so I said Leisure, as in Leisure suit.

Get it??


----------



## djagusch

CityGuy;2127503 said:


> Nothing against them. Just a neighbor that won't give up. Told her this time we a already bought. See if that works.


Why start a war with a neighbor over a box of cookies. At sometime of your kids life they will be doing something similar. Part of selling the cookies is learning to sell, how to interact with others. What did you teach her?


----------



## albhb3

djagusch;2127536 said:


> Why start a war with a neighbor over a box of cookies. At sometime of your kids life they will be doing something similar. Part of selling the cookies is learning to sell, how to interact with others. What did you teach her?


I'm pretty sure its learning how to con people into buying overpriced junk but hey that's just me an they should have enough respect as a neighbor when you say no the 1st time


----------



## unit28

Will be on new myth busters
Car in water.......


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2127535 said:


> Leisure.....
> 
> Cause see, twice Green Grass typed suit instead of suite.
> 
> Then CityGuy asked training or personal, so I said Leisure, as in Leisure suit.
> 
> Get it??


Duh!!

Is there any other kind


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;2127499 said:


> Ok I'll bite....
> 
> What on earth do you have against the Girl Scouts?


No cafe... Woulda been easier to buy one box and support a youth with some work ethic...


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;2127536 said:


> Why start a war with a neighbor over a box of cookies. At sometime of your kids life they will be doing something similar. Part of selling the cookies is learning to sell, how to interact with others. What did you teach her?


This, in my neighborhood growing up everyone bought from everyone because eventually thier kids would be selling something. I have kids come to my door all the time selling stuff and I always buy it even if I dont want or use it. They take the time and have the courage to go up to someone's door they dont know i will support your cause


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2127557 said:


> This, in my neighborhood growing up everyone bought from everyone because eventually thier kids would be selling something. I have kids come to my door all the time selling stuff and I always buy it. They take the time and have the courage to go up to someone's door they dont know i will support your cause


Perfect I have some stuff I want to sell you.


----------



## TKLAWN

Not sure who want to win here, good first period though.


----------



## Drakeslayer

TKLAWN;2127560 said:


> Not sure who want to win here, good first period though.


Wayzata. They will probably have a parade on Lake street (Wayzata not Mpls)if they win.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;2127563 said:


> Wayzata. They will probably have a parade on Lake street (Wayzata not Mpls)if they win.


Wayzata for sure.

Nice shot by EP though.


----------



## SSS Inc.

This tournament has been kind of boring this year.


----------



## Camden

I just want a close game. I'm probably cheering for Wayzata because Eden Prairie is closer to Edina and as you all know I can't f'ing stand Edina.


----------



## Camden

2nd major of the game...yikes!

That kid from Wayzata has been a hothead all tournament.


----------



## Green Grass

They are letting this game get away.


----------



## Doughboy12

Not only was that not a penalty it surly wasn't a major. 







And I was pulling for EP......


----------



## SSS Inc.

Heck Yeah!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Green Grass

Doughboy12;2127579 said:


> Not only was that not a penalty it surly wasn't a major.
> 
> And I was pulling for EP......


It's getting chippy and not very good officiating.

Goal!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

Shooooooorteeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;2127579 said:


> Not only was that not a penalty it surly wasn't a major.
> 
> And I was pulling for EP......


I agree. It didn't look too high to me. Nevermind the major part of it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Wow. Almost a goal and now a penalty. Its getting good now.


----------



## Camden

Agreed 
Ridiculous to call a major there, not nearly malicious enough


----------



## SSS Inc.

Woowwwwwwwww!!!!!


----------



## Green Grass

And another...


----------



## Doughboy12

Tie game..........


----------



## SSS Inc.

Now its exciting........


----------



## Camden

That Middlested kid from EP is pretty awesome. He's the fastest kid out there.


----------



## Drakeslayer

I'd say this is a pretty good game thru 2.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;2127592 said:


> That Middlested kid from EP is pretty awesome. He's the fastest kid out there.


He's great. Every time I hear his name something exciting happens.


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;2127592 said:


> That Middlested kid from EP is pretty awesome. He's the fastest kid out there.


He is very good at the high school level, but I think play like that will get him run over at college.


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2127592 said:


> That Middlested kid from EP is pretty awesome. He's the fastest kid out there.


Is that 11?

I'm bad with names Steve.....


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;2127596 said:


> He is very good at the high school level, but I think play like that will get him run over at college.


Future gopher.....


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;2127598 said:


> Future gopher.....


I rest my case.


----------



## Camden

Green Grass;2127599 said:


> I rest my case.


LOL - I shouldn't laugh since the U is my team but that's pretty funny.

Does Wayzata pull off the upset???


----------



## SSS Inc.

Wayzata needs another major called on them. They play great with four guys.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goal!!!!!!!! I should've said something......Felt it coming.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;2127599 said:


> I rest my case.


Haha! We think alike. Fire the Don!


----------



## Green Grass

I like Wayzata over EP just because Wayzata is a group effort and EP is a couple of great individuals.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Any of you gonna be at Williams on Tuesday for the quarterfinals for basketball?

Chisago made state, we have to play Monticello on Tuesday.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2127606 said:


> Any of you gonna be at Williams on Tuesday for the quarterfinals for basketball?
> 
> Chisago made state, we have to play Monticello on Tuesday.


What is basketball?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Elbow much. Geez.


----------



## Green Grass

Why was that not a major? He elbowed him in the head.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2127558 said:


> Perfect I have some stuff I want to sell you.


Well you're nota school aged kid lol


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2127611 said:


> Well you're nota school aged kid lol


But I have two.

They are not selling anything.


----------



## SSS Inc.

10 overtimes. Book it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2127607 said:


> What is basketball?


The sport that traditionally made it snow in Minnesota?


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2127615 said:


> 10 overtimes. Book it.


I can't stay up for that.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;2127617 said:


> I can't stay up for that.


Sure you can. You're at a Mite Jamboree Everyone wins. You don't need to actually watch. Sleep in.


----------



## unit28

Rip..........mom


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hust noticed but why isn't wayzata Blue anymore?


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;2127620 said:


> Rip..........mom


Whoa. Really?


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2127620 said:


> Rip..........mom


Really? Sorry to hear


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2127607 said:


> What is basketball?


Haha, this!


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2127619 said:


> Sure you can. You're at a Mite Jamboree Everyone wins. You don't need to actually watch. Sleep in.


It's bad. We have played 2 games and only had one team score a goal against us. These teams are horrible.


----------



## CityGuy

albhb3;2127538 said:


> I'm pretty sure its learning how to con people into buying overpriced junk but hey that's just me an they should have enough respect as a neighbor when you say no the 1st time


I agree. They have 3 kids, in the 2 or so years we have been here we have bought wreaths, cookies, pizzas, calanders, wrapping paper, and what ever else I am forgetting. The wife bought cookies from a co-worker and I bought a few from a firefighters kid this year. At some point I have to financially draw the line. I have been very nice every time she comes to the door.


----------



## SSS Inc.

They get to celebrate twice.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2127620 said:


> Rip..........mom


Geez... Sorry to hear man...


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;2127620 said:


> Rip..........mom


Sorry to hear this.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;2127625 said:


> It's bad. We have played 2 games and only had one team score a goal against us. These teams are horrible.


What is your team considered in the tourney. Mite 2? 3? My son's team has played others that are terrible and some that are unbelievable. Its all over the place.


----------



## Bill1090

unit28;2127620 said:


> Rip..........mom


Jeez. Sorry to hear Unit.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I like the word Synonymous.


----------



## unit28

She passed last Sunday morning
It's been a week now.

Things have been non stop like this.
today was the first time I slept because everything is just going really fast.

she passed in her sleep natural causes
She was 77

.thanks for the kind support
She lived here with me and my wife


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2127630 said:


> What is your team considered in the tourney. Mite 2? 3? My son's team has played others that are terrible and some that are unbelievable. Its all over the place.


Mite 3 and I think that they are playing Mite 4 teams


----------



## Doughboy12

unit28;2127620 said:


> Rip..........mom


Condolences and God Speed.


----------



## Doughboy12

Good to see the sportsmanship from EP. 





I guess the better team won..........in more ways than one.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;2127634 said:


> Mite 3 and I think that they are playing Mite 4 teams


Mite four is like the top right before Squirts so that would be pretty good. We'll have to set up a scrimmage next year.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;2127620 said:


> Rip..........mom


Wow, sorry unit


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2127637 said:


> Mite four is like the top right before Squirts so that would be pretty good. We'll have to set up a scrimmage next year.


Ours is backwards. 1 is the best 4 is the worst.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;2127639 said:


> Ours is backwards. 1 is the best 4 is the worst.


I was going to say that's ridiculously good. In Mpls we don't do 1-4 so it gets really confusing. We have 6,7,8 which correlates to their age. My son is 6 but plays with the second graders and we were usually playing Mite 3 teams. Mites are weird. When I was that age we had Mite A and B teams but nobody seems to do that anymore.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2127640 said:


> I was going to say that's ridiculously good. In Mpls we don't do 1-4 so it gets really confusing. We have 6,7,8 which correlates to their age. My son is 6 but plays with the second graders and we were usually playing Mite 3 teams. Mites are weird. When I was that age we had Mite A and B teams but nobody seems to do that anymore.


Remember everyone is equal


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;2127641 said:


> Remember everyone is equal


Oh I know. We all got medals last week out in Mound.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2127642 said:


> Oh I know. We all got medals last week out in Mound.


Today at Wild Mountain, they had the 1st Annual Wild Mountain open with kids from all over MN that ski for each resort on said resort's ski team.

They had 12 divisions, and gave medals to the top 15 in each division. 

I'd feel like real crap if I didn't get a medal today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

No one had claimed the "first class" seats on our Spirit flight back from Vegas. Gonna do it right with my kids.

Plus the extra room will be nice at 1 am.


----------



## banonea

unit28;2127620 said:


> Rip..........mom


Praying for ya bro......m


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2127633 said:


> She passed last Sunday morning
> It's been a week now.
> 
> Things have been non stop like this.
> today was the first time I slept because everything is just going really fast.
> 
> she passed in her sleep natural causes
> She was 77
> 
> .thanks for the kind support
> She lived here with me and my wife


At least it was peaceful... :salute:


----------



## Camden

unit28;2127633 said:


> She passed last Sunday morning
> It's been a week now.
> 
> Things have been non stop like this.
> today was the first time I slept because everything is just going really fast.
> 
> she passed in her sleep natural causes
> She was 77
> 
> .thanks for the kind support
> She lived here with me and my wife


Sorry to hear. I lost my dad in 2010, it's not easy but you just have to believe that they're in a better place now.


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2127650 said:


> At least it was peaceful... :salute:


Yeah, so unexpected
hadn't been to a Dr in a while never complain of anything health related


----------



## unit28

Camden;2127651 said:


> Sorry to hear. I lost my dad in 2010, it's not easy but you just have to believe that they're in a better place now.


right on.......
Lost mine in 2000.


----------



## unit28

This is hard enough, especially when you're not prepared.

enough about me

Carry on


----------



## Polarismalibu

unit28;2127633 said:


> She passed last Sunday morning
> It's been a week now.
> 
> Things have been non stop like this.
> today was the first time I slept because everything is just going really fast.
> 
> she passed in her sleep natural causes
> She was 77
> 
> .thanks for the kind support
> She lived here with me and my wife


I'm really sorry to hear that. We are all here for ya!


----------



## NorthernProServ

unit28;2127620 said:


> Rip..........mom


Sorry to hear


----------



## qualitycut

I guess i lost track of Time suns up. Should probably go to bed. Ufc fights were disappointing


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Eh, sun comes up before 6 am now. 



Glad I didn't order the fights. Went and ate Mexican instead. My stomach feels like it was in a fight this morning. I'm surprised the wife is still sleeping. 

I should probably run and grab a 5 gallon bucket of Febreeze before everyone wakes up, just douse the whole house with it.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2127662 said:


> Eh, sun comes up before 6 am now.
> 
> Glad I didn't order the fights. Went and ate Mexican instead. My stomach feels like it was in a fight this morning. I'm surprised the wife is still sleeping.
> 
> I should probably run and grab a 5 gallon bucket of Febreeze before everyone wakes up, just douse the whole house with it.


Ewwwwwwwwwww


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Wow the 10 day is 60 nearly every day. Washing my junk and putting it away and getting spring stuff going this week. Clean ups will be here soon


----------



## TKLAWN

How about the Eden Prarie hockey team taking of their medals as they were awarded second place.

What a bunch of entitled little pricks. So happy they lost after I saw that!


----------



## MNPLOWCO

sure is windy out here. there's been some 40 mile an hour plus gusts in Minnetonka. funny I don't see a wind advisory anywhere.


----------



## Doughboy12

MNPLOWCO;2127678 said:


> sure is windy out here. there's been some 40 mile an hour plus gusts in Minnetonka. funny I don't see a wind advisory anywhere.


Don't those usually go out for boaters??? (Serious question)


----------



## CityGuy

Anyone tried Brew Pub pizzas? Searched net can't find even who makes them.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2127689 said:


> Anyone tried Brew Pub pizzas? Searched net can't find even who makes them.


Typed Brew Pub Pizza into Google.

Literally the first link....

http://www.bernatellos.com/brewpub

Serious. You've GOT to be trolling us.


----------



## Bill1090

How can you guys be fixed on hockey? It's the classic weekend!!


----------



## Bill1090

Novak with some bold predictions for Tuesday.


----------



## Doughboy12

Here it is boys....enjoy.


----------



## Doughboy12

Nancy Reagan........RIP


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2127660 said:


> I guess i lost track of Time suns up. Should probably go to bed. Ufc fights were disappointing


I won $900... Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2127693 said:


> Typed Brew Pub Pizza into Google.
> 
> Literally the first link....
> 
> http://www.bernatellos.com/brewpub
> 
> Serious. You've GOT to be trolling us.


Only the best pizzas ever...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2127707 said:


> Novak with some bold predictions for Tuesday.


Unit said 70 a few days ago. Novak probably read it


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2127714 said:


> I won $900... Thumbs Up


Thata boy, so you bet like 225 on the fight?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Heck of a weekend for fishing!


----------



## cbservicesllc

That's what I like to see... Trump gets to his golf course and drives his own golf cart instead of having someone else drive... Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2127722 said:


> Thata boy, so you bet like 225 on the fight?


It was on DK... I had about 185 in on 4 different lineups... After round 1 of the final fight I was up to 3000 

But I knew it was probably going to go away if McGregor had any kind of success


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Doughboy12;2127679 said:


> Don't those usually go out for boaters??? (Serious question)


you are 100% correct sir!


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2127725 said:


> That's what I like to see... Trump gets to his golf course and drives his own golf cart instead of having someone else drive... Thumbs Up


Who doesn't like driving a golf cart


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2127728 said:


> Who doesn't like driving a golf cart


That's what I was thinking. When we go I get my own cart always


----------



## Polarismalibu

One last day of fishing on the ice tomorrow I think. This weather is nice for a day but I would like it to stay cold for another week


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2127728 said:


> Who doesn't like driving a golf cart


Probably Barack, Hillary, Bernie... Heck, they would have had us buy the cart too


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;2127693 said:


> Typed Brew Pub Pizza into Google.
> 
> Literally the first link....
> 
> http://www.bernatellos.com/brewpub
> 
> Serious. You've GOT to be trolling us.


Wrong brand. Try again.


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;2127733 said:


> Wrong brand. Try again.


Brand name is Brew Pub.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2127734 said:


> Brand name is Brew Pub.


I had that pegged. Lwnmwrman gets a little ahead of himself. He's also like a bear and grumpy. Plus he's also already iterated with you I think


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2127736 said:


> I had that pegged. Lwnmwrman gets a little ahead of himself. He's also like a bear and grumpy. Plus he's also already iterated with you I think


Join the club......he ignores me as best he can.
Still slips once in a while.

:waving:


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;2127734 said:


> Brand name is Brew Pub.


Only thing I can find on it is made in Wisconsin.


----------



## Doughboy12

You do realize this is his blog right???










:laughing:


----------



## Polarismalibu

Good thing I'm trading my truck in for a '17 front number is rusting from the inside out really bad. Apparently they hold water and salt pretty good


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2127734 said:


> Brand name is Brew Pub.


You sure? It says the brand is Brew Pub, made by Bernatello's Foods... Out of Maple Lake I believe


----------



## Ranger620

CityGuy;2127738 said:


> Only thing I can find on it is made in Wisconsin.


Lawn is correct. Read the article if this works

http://m.startribune.com/frozen-pizza-maker-bernatello-s-heads-upscale-without-brand-name/228422961/


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2127741 said:


> Good thing I'm trading my truck in for a '17 front number is rusting from the inside out really bad. Apparently they hold water and salt pretty good


bumper?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ranger620;2127743 said:


> Lawn is correct. Read the article if this works
> 
> http://m.startribune.com/frozen-pizza-maker-bernatello-s-heads-upscale-without-brand-name/228422961/


"So within the past year, the company has been *phasing out the Bernatello's* pizza brand in favor of a new premium offering - cheese-and-meat-packed *Brew Pub* - and a brand picked up with the acquisition last year of Wisconsin-based Five Star Foods."

Just in case anyone can't read...  :waving:


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;2127747 said:


> "So within the past year, the company has been *phasing out the Bernatello's* pizza brand in favor of a new premium offering - cheese-and-meat-packed *Brew Pub* - and a brand picked up with the acquisition last year of Wisconsin-based Five Star Foods."
> 
> Just in case anyone can't read...  :waving:


Lwnmwrman for the win!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2127746 said:


> bumper?


Yes bumper. Apparently my phone changes that to number


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2127755 said:


> Yes bumper. Apparently my phone changes that to number


Fat fingers will do that too.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2127755 said:


> Yes bumper. Apparently my phone changes that to number


Yeah I noticed mine is like that too where my plow hookups are... Might need to FF it next year...


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2127759 said:


> Yeah I noticed mine is like that too where my plow hookups are... Might need to FF it next year...


The entire bottom inside is rusted on mine. It must hold water


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

All apologies are accepted.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2127765 said:


> All apologies are accepted.


See above........ You still hate me. I know.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2127742 said:


> You sure? It says the brand is Brew Pub, made by Bernatello's Foods... Out of Maple Lake I believe


Pic when I get home. Seen it at Coburns.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2127767 said:


> Pic when I get home. Seen it at Coburns.


Hey, listen, or read, or whatever.

https://www.cobornsdelivers.com/displayproductdetail?productId=81715&catalog=LISTS&areaId=102223&facilityId=100

Is a pizza, made by the people from Bernatellos, sold under the brand name Brew Pub.

Seriously.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2127765 said:


> All apologies are accepted.


:laughing: Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2127767 said:


> Pic when I get home. Seen it at Coburns.


Did you even click on this link???

http://www.bernatellos.com/brewpub

Bernatello's Foods Inc.

A whole page of Brew Pub Pizzas.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2127770 said:


> Did you even click on this link???
> 
> http://www.bernatellos.com/brewpub
> 
> Bernatello's Foods Inc.
> 
> A whole page of Brew Pub Pizzas.


All this talk is making me hungry


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2127771 said:


> All this talk is making me hungry


We just stopped and grabbed (4) 1 lb Top Sirloins to grill tonight.

Sad part is, it's almost cheaper to just go to Texas Roadhouse.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2127771 said:


> All this talk is making me hungry


We have a pasta dinner for 4h tonight. All you can eat


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2127774 said:


> We just stopped and grabbed (4) 1 lb Top Sirloins to grill tonight.
> 
> Sad part is, it's almost cheaper to just go to Texas Roadhouse.


I grabbed T bones for the grill tonight. Along with some mashed potato and cheesy broccoli.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2127776 said:


> We have a pasta dinner for 4h tonight. All you can eat


That sounds pretty tasty


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2127767 said:


> Pic when I get home. Seen it at Coburns.


Now I know you're trolling. How are you going to get a pic when you get home, PLUS you've seen it at Coborns.

As shown above, it wasn't that hard to type "Coborn's Brew Pub" into Google and come up with a direct link.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2127770 said:


> Did you even click on this link???
> 
> http://www.bernatellos.com/brewpub
> 
> Bernatello's Foods Inc.
> 
> A whole page of Brew Pub Pizzas.


:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2127771 said:


> All this talk is making me hungry


The Lotzza Motzzas are FANTASTIC!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2127779 said:


> Now I know you're trolling. How are you going to get a pic when you get home, PLUS you've seen it at Coborns.
> 
> As shown above, it wasn't that hard to type "Coborn's Brew Pub" into Google and come up with a direct link.


He's not going to post a pic...


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2127788 said:


> The Lotzza Motzzas are FANTASTIC!


Oh I know. I always have those and heggies in my freezer


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;2127770 said:


> Did you even click on this link???
> 
> http://www.bernatellos.com/brewpub
> 
> Bernatello's Foods Inc.
> 
> A whole page of Brew Pub Pizzas.


I did that is not it. I have seen those before. I have never seen these before.

Name in front. 
Brew Time- big letters

Underneath smaller letters
Brew Pub pizza.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;2127779 said:


> Now I know you're trolling. How are you going to get a pic when you get home, PLUS you've seen it at Coborns.
> 
> As shown above, it wasn't that hard to type "Coborn's Brew Pub" into Google and come up with a direct link.


I went and bought one


----------



## Drakeslayer

Candy Bar is off to a commanding lead again! The fix is on!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2127800 said:


> Candy Bar is off to a commanding lead again! The fix is on!!!


I've already decided I donated my money.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2127800 said:


> Candy Bar is off to a commanding lead again! The fix is on!!!


 I'm in 4th...


----------



## TKLAWN

cbservicesllc;2127792 said:


> He's not going to post a pic...


Yup, troll......!


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2127801 said:


> I've already decided I donated my money.


I knew that before we agreed on a price.


----------



## Green Grass

Wow I am in last.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;2127812 said:


> Wow I am in last.


Quality is beating you and is only running 4 guys in the race!!

Edit: now he is beating me also! WTF


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2127815 said:


> Quality is beating you and is only running 4 guys in the race!!


WTF i had 5 when i set it


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2127800 said:


> Candy Bar is off to a commanding lead again! The fix is on!!!


Sure looks like you're leading now...


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2127816 said:


> WTF i had 5 when i set it


Your 5th guy must not have qualified


----------



## CityGuy




----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2127827 said:


>


That doesn't say anything about Brew Pub... just sayin


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2127829 said:


> That doesn't say anything about Brew Pub... just sayin


Brew Time.... Brew Pub.... What's in a name???


----------



## Drakeslayer

Quality is leading!!!!!!!!


----------



## Camden

2nd week in a row that Kenseth has ruined my chances of winning. He's my favorite driver but if he's going to cost me points he's gotta go.


----------



## cbservicesllc

FYI, the guy with 4 drivers is killing all of us


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2127833 said:


> 2nd week in a row that Kenseth has ruined my chances of winning. He's my favorite driver but if he's going to cost me points he's gotta go.


Yeah I took Kenseth too... I should have known better...


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2127836 said:


> FYI, the guy with 4 drivers is killing all of us


This is rigged!!!


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2127836 said:


> FYI, the guy with 4 drivers is killing all of us


And you still are in 1st overall somehow


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2127842 said:


> And you still are in 1st overall somehow


I don't believe League standings are updated yet... I had 508 after last week


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2127842 said:


> And you still are in 1st overall somehow


Isn't he the one who set it all up? Sounds like it's rigged to me


----------



## djagusch

Kenseths talent showed again today.


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;2127853 said:


> Kenseths talent showed again today.


Yeah no doubt... Take him off the list


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2127842 said:


> And you still are in 1st overall somehow


Looks who's in first now... The guy with 4 drivers... Thumbs Up

At least when you a pick a guy that never starts you can't go negative...


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;2127788 said:


> The Lotzza Motzzas are FANTASTIC!


This. Will take them over any delivery pizza.......


----------



## Camden

djagusch;2127853 said:


> Kenseths talent showed again today.












Meanwhile, here's a pic of Dale Jr's championship trophy case:


----------



## SSS Inc.

And here we go...Hillary discussing race.


----------



## banonea

All the tools are on the wall and all i can say is If you don'think that is gorgeous.........your gay


----------



## SSS Inc.

That looks nice. The last shot (before edit) just had a couple drills and I liked it but I wasn't as impressed.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Wild down 3-0 to the blues


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bar rescue is on featuring a bar in anoka


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;2127885 said:


> That looks nice. The last shot (before edit) just had a couple drills and I liked it but I wasn't as impressed.


Thia is the drill driver rail.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2127880 said:


> Meanwhile, here's a pic of Dale Jr's championship trophy case:


Yeah, Kenseth and I have a love/hate... he's good except when I pick him...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks good bano. I need to get a shop built. I really do.


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea;2127884 said:


> All the tools are on the wall and all i can say is If you don'think that is gorgeous.........your gay


I like it... good placement on the flag :salute:


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2127884 said:


> All the tools are on the wall and all i can say is If you don'think that is gorgeous.........your gay


Wish I had the room to do that. Looks beautiful.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2127890 said:


> Looks good bano. I need to get a shop built. I really do.


You seriously won't regret it


----------



## SSS Inc.

I know I'm the only one watching but this thing is just a big Love Fest.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2127894 said:


> You seriously won't regret it


I can't imagine not having our own shop. Bano's shop makes me want to build some shelves or something tomorrow.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2127897 said:


> I can't imagine not having our own shop. Bano's shop makes me want to build some shelves or something tomorrow.


You should hang a flag in yours tomorrow.


----------



## mnlefty

banonea;2127888 said:


> Thia is the drill driver rail.......


Is that air line above the electrical conduit? What did you use for piping?


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;2127884 said:


> All the tools are on the wall and all i can say is If you don'think that is gorgeous.........your gay


Looks good! One suggestion if I may. Add a don't tread on me flag.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;2127899 said:


> You should hang a flag in yours tomorrow.


Yes, I need a flag.


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;2127894 said:


> You seriously won't regret it


It's the biggest step i have taken in the 20 years i been in business


----------



## banonea

mnlefty;2127900 said:


> Is that air line above the electrical conduit? What did you use for piping?


It is PEX water line from menards. It has something like 850 psi burst pressure or something like that...


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;2127901 said:


> Looks good! One suggestion if I may. Add a don't tread on me flag.


That and a Confederate flag as well


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2127911 said:


> That and a Confederate flag as well


And a rainbow one!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2127917 said:


> And a rainbow one!


Good call.

Funny Story. Many years ago I found a Rainbow sticker and stuck it on my Uncles Asphalt Tanker Truck. It was a good month before he noticed.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2127918 said:


> Good call.
> 
> Funny Story. Many years ago I found a Rainbow sticker and stuck it on my Uncles Asphalt Tanker Truck. It was a good month before he noticed.


Hahaha... Priceless...


----------



## Drakeslayer

Kind of a gap there. Not sure I like it.


----------



## Doughboy12

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...x-Bakerloo_line_-_Waterloo_-_Mind_the_gap.jpg


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2127921 said:


> Kind of a gap there. Not sure I like it.


Hmmm......


----------



## Drakeslayer

cbservicesllc;2127924 said:


> Hmmm......


Way too skinny is what I was thinking.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2127925 said:


> Way too skinny is what I was thinking.


Right, Maybe she's gone overboard on the baby weight?


----------



## Camden

Just looked at the updated fantasy standings and I'm shocked to be in 3rd place after Kenseth sh!t the bed two weeks in a row. I really thought he ruined my chances but I actually moved up a spot since last week!

I'm starting to rethink my original plan of dropping Kenseth and going with another top tier guy. Hmmmmm....


----------



## snowman55

SSS Inc.;2127918 said:


> Good call.
> 
> Funny Story. Many years ago I found a Rainbow sticker and stuck it on my Uncles Asphalt Tanker Truck. It was a good month before he noticed.


Wife's sister; lives in NE mpls, shows dogs,works for mpls water district, union,lived in Europe,etc.

Put a trump sticker on car, took few days to notice, she hasn't spoke to me since..

Priceless.......

Gotta have a little fun


----------



## Camden

snowman55;2127930 said:


> Wife's sister; lives in NE mpls, shows dogs,works for mpls water district, union,lived in Europe,etc.
> 
> Put a trump sticker on car, took few days to notice, she hasn't spoke to me since..
> 
> Priceless.......
> 
> Gotta have a little fun


I've been unfriended by numerous people on FB due to my Trump support. At our local caucus last week I got up to speak and I quickly became a very unpopular person. The room was full of Rubio and Cruz people.


----------



## snowman55

Thats sad and an example of the difference.

I know she's a liberal. She's wrong but I'll fix her car or buy her dinner. Liberals hate conservatives. - view conservatives or worse libertarians as evil.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2127887 said:


> Bar rescue is on featuring a bar in anoka


What was it called? I have probably been there. Hope it wasn't serums


----------



## CityGuy

39° and a few clouds


----------



## MNPLOWCO

CityGuy;2127943 said:


> 39° and a few clouds


47 and a few clouds here. 50 in Eden P.
Darn right toasty.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2127917 said:


> And a rainbow one!


I'll let you fly that one........


----------



## CityGuy

MNPLOWCO;2127944 said:


> 47 and a few clouds here. 50 in Eden P.
> Darn right toasty.


Somehow I feel like this is a tease and we will see a week or so of teens again.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2127956 said:


> Somehow I feel like this is a tease and we will see a week or so of teens again.


I am hoping for a few more snow storms, nothing big, just enough to show customers why they went with monthly accounts in the winter.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2127940 said:


> What was it called? I have probably been there. Hope it wasn't serums


No, serum's is actually successful... Thumbs Up

It was Standing Room Only... up toward Oak Grove... softball complex and bar

I love that show


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2127957 said:


> I am hoping for a few more snow storms, nothing big, just enough to show customers why they went with monthly accounts in the winter.......


I am hoping for at least 1 more good one this season.


----------



## CityGuy

Putting rubber to the road literally today.

Filling cracks.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2127963 said:


> No, serum's is actually successful... Thumbs Up
> 
> It was Standing Room Only... up toward Oak Grove... softball complex and bar
> 
> I love that show


Have you been there since it's been redone?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Looked out the window and noticed we lost alot of snow over night


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2127972 said:


> Have you been there since it's been redone?


No, never even heard of it until the show... I had to look it up to figure out where it was actually


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2127979 said:


> No, never even heard of it until the show... I had to look it up to figure out where it was actually


I've always been curious if they are what they make out to be after the show


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Time to go buy some equipment.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2127995 said:


> Time to go buy some equipment.


What are you buying me?


----------



## ryde307

what dump trailers was everyone getting again?


----------



## Bill1090

Feels more like June out there.


----------



## Bill1090

ryde307;2127999 said:


> what dump trailers was everyone getting again?


Load trail from West Salem?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Almost forgot how to drive the sprayer


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Wow its nice out


----------



## ryde307

Bill1090;2128011 said:


> Load trail from West Salem?


That was it. Do you like them? What was the price?


----------



## skorum03

I would REALLY like to put snow stuff away today and tomorrow, but that is ballsy isn't it?


----------



## Bill1090

ryde307;2128017 said:


> That was it. Do you like them? What was the price?


I don't have a dump. Green Grass does though. I like 2 regular trailers though. Just don't talk to Earl if you go there to buy.

I think a 14k 14 foot bumper pull is around $6200.


----------



## Bill1090

skorum03;2128018 said:


> I would REALLY like to put snow stuff away today and tomorrow, but that is ballsy isn't it?


Yeah I'm waiting until the end of the month.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2128017 said:


> That was it. Do you like them? What was the price?


I used Ranger's for a month last spring when we were doing the landscape renovation. It was worth the $6200 he paid for it.


----------



## Camden

ryde307;2127999 said:


> what dump trailers was everyone getting again?


Load Trail. Purchase from the guy who sells on Craig's List.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;2128018 said:


> I would REALLY like to put snow stuff away today and tomorrow, but that is ballsy isn't it?


If I wasn't going out of town, I would put all my stuff away.

Next week I'll hook everything back up and fill everything up so it's ready while we're gone.

If I was staying home, I would have everything washed and "put away".

For me, putting away means putting on the concrete slab. Not like I have to pull out all the summer stuff to put the winter stuff behind.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2128023 said:


> If I wasn't going out of town, I would put all my stuff away.
> 
> Next week I'll hook everything back up and fill everything up so it's ready while we're gone.
> 
> If I was staying home, I would have everything washed and "put away".
> 
> For me, putting away means putting on the concrete slab. Not like I have to pull out all the summer stuff to put the winter stuff behind.


I store my plows in a friends garage for the off season. He has a small yard and I just mow it for him during the summer, he lives down the street from my parent's place which I also mow. Guy has a huge four car garage and only two cars so it's a good trade off for him, and I. Plus I get to keep lawn equipment in there during the winter. So i want to pull that stuff out this week, change oil and do the maintenance stuff. But I don't think I can store the plows just yet. I am going to wash them though.


----------



## andersman02

ryde307;2127999 said:


> what dump trailers was everyone getting again?


We'll be getting a 16' lo-pro Load Trail


----------



## jimslawnsnow

A small townhome association is balking over a 3% increase. About $20 a time. Really?


----------



## andersman02

Some of you might remember around thanks giving I had to get stitches from one of my dogs. Well Friday night it happened again. Same arm, 13 stitches. Such a bummer as he was a really friendly, lovable dog. The worst part I think was how he and my other dog got along. Our other one really wont play with any dogs other than him. Along with that he was really more of my wifes dog. She was more attached to him and him to her. So she is much more heartbroken. He'd been doing so well with new training it really sucks. He just had this switch in him that came out of nowhere.

We had to put him down saturday afternoon, RIP Loki you will be missed.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

andersman02;2128034 said:


> Some of you might remember around thanks giving I had to get stitches from one of my dogs. Well Friday night it happened again. Same arm, 13 stitches. Such a bummer as he was a really friendly, lovable dog. The worst part I think was how he and my other dog got along. Our other one really wont play with any dogs other than him. Along with that he was really more of my wifes dog. She was more attached to him and him to her. So she is much more heartbroken. He'd been doing so well with new training it really sucks. He just had this switch in him that came out of nowhere.
> 
> We had to put him down saturday afternoon, RIP Loki you will be missed.


That stinks. What breed was he again?


----------



## Doughboy12

andersman02;2128034 said:


> Some of you might remember around thanks giving I had to get stitches from one of my dogs. Well Friday night it happened again. Same arm, 13 stitches. Such a bummer as he was a really friendly, lovable dog. The worst part I think was how he and my other dog got along. Our other one really wont play with any dogs other than him. Along with that he was really more of my wifes dog. She was more attached to him and him to her. So she is much more heartbroken. He'd been doing so well with new training it really sucks. He just had this switch in him that came out of nowhere.
> 
> We had to put him down saturday afternoon, RIP Loki you will be missed.


He was a good looking dog. (Husky I think)
Sorry to hear that.


----------



## CityGuy

City of Burnsville hiring:


Utility Operator
Street guy.


----------



## cbservicesllc

andersman02;2128034 said:


> Some of you might remember around thanks giving I had to get stitches from one of my dogs. Well Friday night it happened again. Same arm, 13 stitches. Such a bummer as he was a really friendly, lovable dog. The worst part I think was how he and my other dog got along. Our other one really wont play with any dogs other than him. Along with that he was really more of my wifes dog. She was more attached to him and him to her. So she is much more heartbroken. He'd been doing so well with new training it really sucks. He just had this switch in him that came out of nowhere.
> 
> We had to put him down saturday afternoon, RIP Loki you will be missed.


That's no good, sorry to hear...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snow piles are bigger in Eden Prairie.


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;2128017 said:


> That was it. Do you like them? What was the price?


14' load trail $6200 with skid steer package. Love the trailer.


----------



## andersman02

jimslawnsnow;2128039 said:


> That stinks. What breed was he again?


He was an 100lb alaskan malamute


----------



## ryde307

Green Grass;2128055 said:


> 14' load trail $6200 with skid steer package. Love the trailer.


Thanks, It is for a friend that was asking. I just knew some guys on here had them so figured I would check.


----------



## andersman02

Green Grass;2128055 said:


> 14' load trail $6200 with skid steer package. Love the trailer.


What is the Skid steer package?


----------



## Doughboy12

andersman02;2128056 said:


> He was an 100lb alaskan malamute


I typed that and then erased it....


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2128055 said:


> 14' load trail $6200 with skid steer package. Love the trailer.


Was that one low pro too?


----------



## banonea

andersman02;2128034 said:


> Some of you might remember around thanks giving I had to get stitches from one of my dogs. Well Friday night it happened again. Same arm, 13 stitches. Such a bummer as he was a really friendly, lovable dog. The worst part I think was how he and my other dog got along. Our other one really wont play with any dogs other than him. Along with that he was really more of my wifes dog. She was more attached to him and him to her. So she is much more heartbroken. He'd been doing so well with new training it really sucks. He just had this switch in him that came out of nowhere.
> 
> We had to put him down saturday afternoon, RIP Loki you will be missed.


Sorry to hear that brother....


----------



## Green Grass

andersman02;2128058 said:


> What is the Skid steer package?


Ramps, 4 D rings and rear stabilizer for loading.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2128060 said:


> Was that one low pro too?


Nope standard. I compared the standard and low pro and the low pro I was afraid of bottoming out.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;2128065 said:


> Nope standard. I compared the standard and low pro and the low pro I was afraid of bottoming out.


Atleast you can now haul your MIL with no worries. Hahaha


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

No snow piles that I can see around Hopkins. If I was based around here I'd totally be working.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2128067 said:


> No snow piles that I can see around Hopkins. If I was based around here I'd totally be working.


I was. Went to Wendys for lunch and the graphics shop for some stickers. I feel like that was a good start.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2128065 said:


> Nope standard. I compared the standard and low pro and the low pro I was afraid of bottoming out.


Bottoming out on what?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2128065 said:


> Nope standard. I compared the standard and low pro and the low pro I was afraid of bottoming out.


Good to know


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2128068 said:


> I was. Went to Wendys for lunch and the graphics shop for some stickers. I feel like that was a good start.


No doubt! Thumbs Up


----------



## Bill1090

65° feels more like 80° in the sun!


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2128072 said:


> Bottoming out on what?


At the highest tip point the rear of the trailer is about 1/2" off the ground and if you where at a angle you could catch it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

This thing broken?


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2128079 said:


> At the highest tip point the rear of the trailer is about 1/2" off the ground and if you where at a angle you could catch it.


Yea it does occasionally but not an issue.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2128095 said:


> Yea it does occasionally but not an issue.


The extra height doesn't bother me since I put a skid in it once a year


----------



## albhb3

just think before long the big10 is going to be a nfl head coach who got screwed out of a job paradise


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2128104 said:


> The extra height doesn't bother me since I put a skid in it once a year


Yea thats the main reason i went with it


----------



## Bill1090

Bueller...... Bueller.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2128091 said:


> This thing broken?


Yes.

I more or less talked myself into a migraine today. Not sure what I'm stressed about considering we are pretty much ready to roll. But nonetheless I'm not mentally prepared to start going 6-7 days a week but it looks likely that we are just a couple weeks away from starting unless the weather really takes a turn for the worse.

On a good note I totally forgot we have some new equipment coming in. A new bobcat and a grader attachment, should be here any day now. Also forgot we bought another roller. That one I should go pick up one of these days.


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;2128124 said:


> Yes.
> 
> I more or less talked myself into a migraine today. Not sure what I'm stressed about considering we are pretty much ready to roll. But nonetheless I'm not mentally prepared to start going 6-7 days a week but it looks likely that we are just a couple weeks away from starting unless the weather really takes a turn for the worse.
> 
> On a good note I totally forgot we have some new equipment coming in. A new bobcat and a grader attachment, should be here any day now. Also forgot we bought another roller. That one I should go pick up one of these days.


If you're feeling charitable I'd be happy to take an old bobcat off your hands!


----------



## unit28

Galaxys7.......oh boy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2128127 said:


> Galaxys7.......oh boy


Get mine on Friday


----------



## unit28

TMO has bogo......

http://www.tmonews.com/2016/03/t-mo...axy-s7-and-s7-edge-buy-one-get-one-free-deal/


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2128129 said:


> Get mine on Friday


 Dont you always complain about them when you have 1?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2128131 said:


> TMO has bogo......
> 
> http://www.tmonews.com/2016/03/t-mo...axy-s7-and-s7-edge-buy-one-get-one-free-deal/


Too bad they don't have coverage where I go. 

But I get free Samsung gear for preordering.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2128132 said:


> Dont you always complain about them when you have 1?


They went back to being waterproof and the batteries are better.


----------



## unit28

lwnmwrman22;2128134 said:


> too bad they don't have coverage where i go.
> 
> but i get free samsung gear for preordering.


hwy65 doesn't get it in many areas past cambridge


----------



## unit28

Need prayers that my mother in law has a safe trip home

She'll be landing @dfw by 9pm
Hopefully these storms go away quick


----------



## unit28

Gutter assemblies almost done
Pic of a couple


----------



## TKLAWN

Man, used mowers seem over priced this year.


----------



## andersman02

If you don't have it yet, try MORECAST out for Android, it's a weather app but looks real nice and has lots of unique things


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;2128148 said:


> Man, used mowers seem over priced this year.


Used anything is over priced


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Nice rain today. Glad I called off work.


----------



## qualitycut

Starting to get nervous. Tons of work pouring in and I'm having no luck fundi5 people to work


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2128160 said:


> Starting to get nervous. Tons of work pouring in and I'm having no luck fundi5 people to work


I have some work for you if you want to give me a bid.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2128164 said:


> I have some work for you if you want to give me a bid.


For sure. Im sure I will find a couple guys just makes me nervous.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2128167 said:


> For sure. Im sure I will find a couple guys just makes me nervous.


Same here. So far I have 1 full time guy and 2 guys that can work 2 days / week each.

I'm gonna need a little more than that.


----------



## NorthernProServ

We received the contract pricing in the mail.

We think you guys are awesome and have really appreciated all your work with us. However, are going with the “neighborhood” lawn care service because they are able to offer bulk pricing. Because they do 50 lawns in the neighborhood, they are able to offer lawn cutting/care/services at a significantly lower rate.

Thanks again. We would recommend you highly to anyone, in case you ever need a reference.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;2128170 said:


> We received the contract pricing in the mail.
> 
> We think you guys are awesome and have really appreciated all your work with us. However, are going with the "neighborhood" lawn care service because they are able to offer bulk pricing. Because they do 50 lawns in the neighborhood, they are able to offer lawn cutting/care/services at a significantly lower rate.
> 
> Thanks again. We would recommend you highly to anyone, in case you ever need a reference.


WOOHOOO!!! Significantly lower rates... Yeah, sure.... we all can just cut prices by 30%.


----------



## SSS Inc.

NorthernProServ;2128170 said:


> We received the contract pricing in the mail.
> 
> We think you guys are awesome and have really appreciated all your work with us. However, are going with the "neighborhood" lawn care service because they are able to offer bulk pricing. Because they do 50 lawns in the neighborhood, they are able to offer lawn cutting/care/services at a significantly lower rate.
> 
> Thanks again. We would recommend you highly to anyone, in case you ever need a reference.


It was nice they took the time to write!  I was just looking through some old boxes and found some Rejection letters from a few churches and the city of Prior Lake. They go back to the early 70's so no hard feelings.  These type of letters seemed to be the norm back in the day. Now people just try and ignore your efforts to talk.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2128171 said:


> WOOHOOO!!! Significantly lower rates... Yeah, sure.... we all can just cut prices by 30%.


You lawn guys sure get bent out of shape when you get beat. So everyone on here has provided the most competitive bid possible and a penny less would be impossible. Doh kay.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2128174 said:


> You lawn guys sure get bent out of shape when you get beat. So everyone on here has provided the most competitive bid possible and a penny less would be criminal. Doh kay.


I don't get bent out of shape. It's funny cause we all pay essentially the same for the same equipment.

We've all done the "bulk rate" for a neighborhood, which is good and all, as long as you can keep everyone in the neighborhood.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2128173 said:


> It was nice they took the time to write!  I was just looking through some old boxes and found some Rejection letters from a few churches and the city of Prior Lake. They go back to the early 70's so no hard feelings.  These type of letters seemed to be the norm back in the day. Now people just try and ignore your efforts to talk.


Yea normally you're calling and asking if they made a decision yet and they are to scared to talk to you.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2128175 said:


> I don't get bent out of shape. It's funny cause we all pay essentially the same for the same equipment.
> 
> We've all done the "bulk rate" for a neighborhood, which is good and all, as long as you can keep everyone in the neighborhood.


Which if they have 50 houses it sounds like they are


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2128175 said:


> I don't get bent out of shape. It's funny cause we all pay essentially the same for the same equipment.
> 
> We've all done the "bulk rate" for a neighborhood, which is good and all, as long as you can keep everyone in the neighborhood.


I get it but everytime somebody is beat they cry foul. There is a chance you just get beat.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2128177 said:


> Which if they have 50 houses it sounds like they are


Right, but what happens when they drop to 30 houses, or 25 houses, or the 8 year old kid becomes 12 and will mow lawns for $15, but you keep 5 houses.

Now you need to raise the rates $15-20 per lawn, which you could have done all along and made more money.

Like snowman says, why cut your rate?

I get because you're reducing windshield time, fuel costs, etc. But your hassles increase, invoicing increases etc.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2128182 said:


> Right, but what happens when they drop to 30 houses, or 25 houses, or the 8 year old kid becomes 12 and will mow lawns for $15, but you keep 5 houses.
> 
> Now you need to raise the rates $15-20 per lawn, which you could have done all along and made more money.
> 
> Like snowman says, why cut your rate?
> 
> I get because you're reducing windshield time, fuel costs, etc. But your hassles increase, invoicing increases etc.


And without giving a discount they probably never would have got to 50. So why not lower your price if you're lowering your costs and possibly making more then keeping rates up and having no work in the area. Plus you dont know what the are charging there a huge discount may be 5 bucks


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2128174 said:


> You lawn guys sure get bent out of shape when you get beat. So everyone on here has provided the most competitive bid possible and a penny less would be impossible. Doh kay.


I'm still waiting for that competitive bid


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;2128185 said:


> I'm still waiting for that competitive bid


Touche~. I might be interested in the White Chevy BTW.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2128188 said:


> Touche~. I might be interested in the White Chevy BTW.


It's in Madison now. Might have under priced it a bit. It made it 1 hour on CL.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2128181 said:


> I get it but everytime somebody is beat they cry foul. There is a chance you just get beat.


It's all those start up lowballers. :waving:


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2128190 said:


> It's in Madison now. Might have under priced it a bit. It made it 1 hour on CL.


1 hr? Thats a record


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2128193 said:


> 1 hr? Thats a record


Under priced for sure. Z71 package is worth a lot more apparently. Did score today on a bunch of landscape tools though. $3,500 worth for $1,000.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2128195 said:


> Under priced for sure. Z71 package is worth a lot more apparently. Did score today on a bunch of landscape tools though. $3,500 worth for $1,000.


Evened out then


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS, you gotta scratch your head when you get beat by 30%, don't you? Especially when you've dropped your price down to the bare bones??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2128195 said:


> Under priced for sure. Z71 package is worth a lot more apparently. Did score today on a bunch of landscape tools though. $3,500 worth for $1,000.


Sounds like my striping equipment today.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2128198 said:


> SSS, you gotta scratch your head when you get beat by 30%, don't you? Especially when you've dropped your price down to the bare bones??


But where are you coming up with 30%?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I've been hearing 14.99 lawns, 27.99 apps 31.99 aerating. What's up with the .99 on everything. These are not 12 year old neighborhood kids. Obviously with apps. It's scary with these prices

Edit. These are not from one company either


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2128200 said:


> But where are you coming up with 30%?


I'm working off of NorthPro's email. It said something along the lines of huge savings.

I wouldn't call 10-15% huge savings.

I could be wrong.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Oh and one of the smaller drives dough did for me last week got a bid for 18 with salt. WTF has gotten into people


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2128202 said:


> I've been hearing 14.99 lawns, 27.99 apps 31.99 aerating. What's up with the .99 on everything. These are not 12 year old neighborhood kids. Obviously with apps. It's scary with these prices
> 
> Edit. These are not from one company either


.99 is supposed to be more appealing.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2128203 said:


> I'm working off of NorthPro's email. It said something along the lines of huge savings.
> 
> I wouldn't call 10-15% huge savings.
> 
> I could be wrong.


Depends on what some call huge. I raised $3 per unit per time on a town home association and they are flipping out, yet they own homes in other states, and another lady travels. She's home less than 20 days a year. WTF is 3 dollars anymore


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2128203 said:


> I'm working off of NorthPro's email. It said something along the lines of huge savings.
> 
> I wouldn't call 10-15% huge savings.
> 
> I could be wrong.


But your not the customer telling your service provider your firing him either. Little easier to say they are a lot cheaper than this guy is 5 dollars less. Are these 65 dollar lawns or 35 dollar lawns.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2128205 said:


> .99 is supposed to be more appealing.


Then the next cheapskate will be .95


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2128207 said:


> But your not the customer telling your service provider your firing him either. Little easier to say they are a lot cheaper than this guy is 5 dollars less. Are these 65 dollar lawns or 35 dollar lawns.


I get that..... But even 10% in an industry that operates on a 10-20% margin..... What's the point??


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2128199 said:


> Sounds like my striping equipment today.


What did you pick up? If it was cheap I'm going to guess you got a Titan sprayer.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2128210 said:


> What did you pick up? If it was cheap I'm going to guess you got a Titan sprayer.


Not a ride on. But better than what I'd been using.

A Trusco 350N, nitrogen powered.

With all the attachments and stencils, extra Nitrogen tanks.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2128209 said:


> I get that..... But even 10% in an industry that operates on a 10-20% margin..... What's the point??


Ok and maybe NorthernProServ is just higher. Not everyones operating costs are the same. He might just charge more. Who know. Im just saying you cant assume the guys 30% less and is way undercutting everyone.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2128198 said:


> SSS, you gotta scratch your head when you get beat by 30%, don't you? Especially when you've dropped your price down to the bare bones??


I know exactly who the other company is, there is no way we could say in business at there prices. When I got that email I was a shocked to say the least, they have been great clients, have tipped us, bought us lunch on bigger jobs we have done for them, and never had a problem with the bill when they asked us to "just get it done" not worrying about price, we'll guess the truth comes out.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2128203 said:


> I'm working off of NorthPro's email. It said something along the lines of huge savings.
> 
> I wouldn't call 10-15% huge savings.
> 
> I could be wrong.


Your about dead on, 32% - 35%. These guys like cutting 35 plus lawns a day I guess for dirt cheap.


----------



## NorthernProServ

jimslawnsnow;2128202 said:


> I've been hearing 14.99 lawns, 27.99 apps 31.99 aerating. What's up with the .99 on everything. These are not 12 year old neighborhood kids. Obviously with apps. It's scary with these prices
> 
> Edit. These are not from one company either


Makes me think again why we even bother with resi. Anymore.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2128217 said:


> Your about dead on, 32% - 35%. These guys like cutting 35 plus lawns a day I guess for dirt cheap.


Well there is the answer then.
Instead of cutting 25 and making the same.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;2128218 said:


> Makes me think again why we even bother with resi. Anymore.


It's why I stopped. I can't imagine doing all the invoicing and headache of service calls. "You left grass on the driveway" "My gutter downspout was hit". There's dead grass in the mulch.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Nice warm 53° out here. Ice will clear from lakes really fast at this rate.


----------



## CityGuy

54° at 500 in the morning in February. Unreal


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

What??? No 2 am bar close posts from quality?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Wow 56 degrees at 630 am. Feels like summer


----------



## CityGuy

Hard to believe that it was 1 year ago today I started at the county. Where has 1 year gone?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2128239 said:


> Hard to believe that it was 1 year ago today I started at the county. Where has 1 year gone?


In the past?


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2128227 said:


> 54° at 500 in the morning in February. Unreal


Wait what???????
I think you should check your dates!!! 

Typical guberment worker.....:waving:


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2128239 said:


> Hard to believe that it was 1 year ago today I started at the county. Where has 1 year gone?


You started February 8th???

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2128245 said:


> Wait what???????
> I think you should check your dates!!!
> 
> Typical guberment worker.....:waving:


I wasn't going to say anything


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Seriously. Trolling......


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;2128252 said:


> Seriously. Trolling......


Just think his review and automatic raise is 30 days late.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2128230 said:


> What??? No 2 am bar close posts from quality?


Im detoxing for summer.


----------



## banonea

Heading up to Minnetonka for a meeting this morning. I cannot believe how much snow has melted away.... I think I'm going to have to start agreeing with everybody else that winter is


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2128257 said:


> Im detoxing for summer.


Good plan!
I need to loose this winter weight, think I put on 15lbs this winter.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2128259 said:


> Good plan!
> I need to loose this winter weight, think I put on 15lbs this winter.


I gotta get to the Y (completely different Y than quality).

It's gonna be difficult bending over cutting off those grasses this spring.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2128257 said:


> Im detoxing for summer.


Kale smoothies?


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2128259 said:


> Good plan!
> I need to loose this winter weight, think I put on 15lbs this winter.


Lol, i can't go out and party like i usedto then function normally early in the week.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2128263 said:


> Kale smoothies?


No just lay off the booze a bit.


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;2128245 said:


> Wait what???????
> I think you should check your dates!!!
> 
> Typical guberment worker.....:waving:


Sorry I'm not perfect like a homeowner.


----------



## CityGuy

djagusch;2128254 said:


> Just think his review and automatic raise is 30 days late.


Actually had my review a month ago. Few hoops to go through to get the raise on time.


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;2128181 said:


> I get it but everytime somebody is beat they cry foul. There is a chance you just get beat.


I just had a talk with the sales manager of one of the metros larger lawn companies about this the other day. We were at a site walkthrough the other day and started talking after. It's a large group of work and we currently provide the service. He had mentioned he's been in the game for a long time and it doesn't bother him at all when they lose bids. He said I know our overhead is far more than most of the guys here and it makes it hard to compete on these sites. For us it's big for them it's not. He then told me the ones that suck are the ones he's been working on for a couple years. He said he just lost Medtronic and IBM. These will be under contract for 3 years and then they will have another shot at them. We talked about how much work is really out there if you look around so try not to stress to hard about losing a few.



NorthernProServ;2128218 said:


> Makes me think again why we even bother with resi. Anymore.


Because commercial is even more cutthroat.



banonea;2128258 said:


> Heading up to Minnetonka for a meeting this morning. I cannot believe how much snow has melted away.... I think I'm going to have to start agreeing with everybody else that winter is


Your in my hood. Busy today but next time your up we could grab lunch.


----------



## albhb3

Got to see this one fresh today truck was fubared in the center median
http://fox11online.com/news/local/northwoods/two-horses-hit-and-killed-in-shawano-co


----------



## albhb3

Go 5to the comment section awesome


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2128276 said:


> Because commercial is even more cutthroat.


This! Especially when mowing is going for $16/man hour... 

I make more at residentials honestly... Commercials are cashflow...


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2128276 said:


> I just had a talk with the sales manager of one of the metros larger lawn companies about this the other day. We were at a site walkthrough the other day and started talking after. It's a large group of work and we currently provide the service. He had mentioned he's been in the game for a long time and it doesn't bother him at all when they lose bids. He said I know our overhead is far more than most of the guys here and it makes it hard to compete on these sites. For us it's big for them it's not. He then told me the ones that suck are the ones he's been working on for a couple years. He said he just lost Medtronic and IBM. These will be under contract for 3 years and then they will have another shot at them. We talked about how much work is really out there if you look around so try not to stress to hard about losing a few.
> 
> Because commercial is even more cutthroat.
> 
> Your in my hood. Busy today but next time your up we could grab lunch.


Yea i feel like people bid places cheap to say, i mow Arby's or best buy or whatever as dumb as it sounds i have seen it


----------



## ryde307

cbservicesllc;2128282 said:


> This! Especially when mowing is going for $16/man hour...
> 
> I make more at residentials honestly... Commercials are cashflow...


We have been trying to move away from Residential but being killed in commercial right now. 
I will agree all mowing is priced low and it's getting harder and harder to compete. With that employees have never been harder to find and the ones you do want more $. IT's hard when cost of everything is going up and prices continue to go down. The barrier for entry into the lawn business is almost nonexistant. It brings in all sorts of competition that overall has drove prices down.

I was talking with someone about plowing yesterday somewhat on the same topic. The barrier for entry is a little more in plowing at least. If you drive around and truly look at all the pavement that needs to be cleared after a snowfall I am honestly surprised there are enough contractors to do it. It's actually kind of amazing how much get's cleared in a 24 hour period. If I didn't know better I would think pricing would be high and the challenge would be for building owners and managers to find contractors that are not full vs the way it actually is.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

i just get these prices, and customers complaining over a few bucks. I am goin to stick with residential for now. mowing litter filled gas stations or residentials for 35 a pop. easy decision if you ask me, not only that, many of the commercials are going to national companies. figured out for lowes for example I would put on nearly 1000 miles a month to do them, or find subs that work for pennies. I just want to kid napp all these idiots and beat them til they get what a profit and expense looks like. 

in a town that dough is familiar with, a guy is advertising 80 a month mowing. guys in 1984 were getting 30 a time back then. sorry for the rant


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;2128284 said:


> We have been trying to move away from Residential but being killed in commercial right now.
> I will agree all mowing is priced low and it's getting harder and harder to compete. With that employees have never been harder to find and the ones you do want more $. IT's hard when cost of everything is going up and prices continue to go down. The barrier for entry into the lawn business is almost nonexistant. It brings in all sorts of competition that overall has drove prices down.
> 
> I was talking with someone about plowing yesterday somewhat on the same topic. The barrier for entry is a little more in plowing at least. If you drive around and truly look at all the pavement that needs to be cleared after a snowfall I am honestly surprised there are enough contractors to do it. It's actually kind of amazing how much get's cleared in a 24 hour period. If I didn't know better I would think pricing would be high and the challenge would be for building owners and managers to find contractors that are not full vs the way it actually is.


Ryde,
What are your thoughts on the average Joe working a 9 to 5 or whatever running around with a walk behind after work with no commercial insurance driving the industry profits down to where "you" have to lower your price just to compete.

I know most commercial properties do not allow this to happen but some still do.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2128290 said:


> Ryde,
> What are your thoughts on the average Joe working a 9 to 5 or whatever running around with a walk behind after work with no commercial insurance driving the industry profits down to where "you" have to lower your price just to compete.
> 
> I know most commercial properties do not allow this to happen but some still do.


if that guy is doing stuff cheap, he's not bright enough to know hes leaving money on the . if "I" have to lower prices to compete, I think i'll go work at Walmart first


----------



## CityGuy

Holy windy out all of the sudden.


----------



## Greenery

Plenty of work to go around..



Curious though, what neighborhood did you get that message from NorthPro?


----------



## skorum03

People are slow to pay the snow removal bills this year, holy crap.


----------



## Drakeslayer

ryde307;2128276 said:


> I just had a talk with the sales manager of one of the metros larger lawn companies about this the other day. We were at a site walkthrough the other day and started talking after. It's a large group of work and we currently provide the service. He had mentioned he's been in the game for a long time and it doesn't bother him at all when they lose bids. He said I know our overhead is far more than most of the guys here and it makes it hard to compete on these sites. For us it's big for them it's not. He then told me the ones that suck are the ones he's been working on for a couple years. He said he just lost Medtronic and IBM. These will be under contract for 3 years and then they will have another shot at them. We talked about how much work is really out there if you look around so try not to stress to hard about losing a few.
> 
> Because commercial is even more cutthroat.


I wonder how much money CE left on the table to be able to say they maintain Medtronic?


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;2128295 said:


> Holy windy out all of the sudden.


Yeah it is. Where did this come from.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;2128298 said:


> Plenty of work to go around..
> 
> Curious though, what neighborhood did you get that message from NorthPro?


You nervous you left too much money on the table?


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;2128307 said:


> You nervous you left too much money on the table?


Maybe.....☺


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2128307 said:


> You nervous you left too much money on the table?


Lol. ........


----------



## qualitycut

Views at the gym today are A+


----------



## qualitycut

Its to hot out


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;2128302 said:


> Yeah it is. Where did this come from.


Not sure? Interesting to sweep with a non pickup broom. Had it been like this, this morning I would have swept this route opposite the way I did. Just a little dusty.


----------



## CityGuy

According to Kare 11 we have hit 70° I'm MSP breaking a 16 year old record.
I show 65° at Maple Lake airport.


----------



## Greenery

Went to pick up my machine that had the head replaced today. They couldn't even throw a quick coat of spray paint on the new head and it's already covered in f'ing rust. Wtf


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;2128321 said:


> Went to pick up my machine that had the head replaced today. They couldn't even throw a quick coat of spray paint on the new head and it's already covered in f'ing rust. Wtf


Your Toro?????


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;2128323 said:


> Your Toro?????


Bobcat.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;2128324 said:


> Bobcat.....


Ish.... You've had some bad runs with dealers/repairs. I'd be bummed too.


----------



## qualitycut

Cant believe how many customers are selling their homes. I had 4 calls today letting me know.


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;2128336 said:


> Cant believe how many customers are selling their homes. I had 4 calls today letting me know.


Mooving on up to the west side...
#winners


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2128337 said:


> Mooving on up to the west side...
> #winners


Ha!!!!!!....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2128336 said:


> Cant believe how many customers are selling their homes. I had 4 calls today letting me know.


I have had at least 6 since last fall and a couple more I'm thinking


----------



## ryde307

Drakeslayer;2128301 said:


> I wonder how much money CE left on the table to be able to say they maintain Medtronic?


Alot is my guess.


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2128337 said:


> Mooving on up to the west side...
> #winners


They heard people do bulk mowing prices over that way


----------



## CityGuy

Somehow made it from work, picked up the kid, dropped off kid, jumped into shower and made it to dentist in 1 hour.


----------



## Doughboy12

Still trolling..........:waving:


----------



## TKLAWN

Doughboy12;2128354 said:


> Still trolling..........:waving:


Big time!

Mirrors up, trolling for dudes!


----------



## albhb3

Greenery;2128337 said:


> Mooving on up to the west side...
> #winners


my bet is outta this state

:waving:


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2128336 said:


> Cant believe how many customers are selling their homes. I had 4 calls today letting me know.


market is hot up here we have a 1.8 month supply normal is 6. most places are gone within days if priced right usually with mult offers


----------



## Doughboy12

albhb3;2128360 said:


> market is hot up here we have a 1.8 month supply normal is 6. most places are gone within days if priced right usually with mult offers


Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm..............


----------



## Doughboy12

Bel said it's snowing in Fargo.....

We're coming....:laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

http://snowbrains.com/mt-baker-wa-breaks-500-inches-of-snowfall/

Can't even fathom that much snow.


----------



## IDST

Anyone else check out levis snowmobile video in downtown st Paul. Pretty awesome


----------



## qualitycut

IDST;2128369 said:


> Anyone else check out levis snowmobile video in downtown st Paul. Pretty awesome


Yea bad ass


----------



## NorthernProServ

Greenery;2128298 said:


> Plenty of work to go around..
> 
> Curious though, what neighborhood did you get that message from NorthPro?


Wild Meadows in Medina


----------



## Doughboy12

IDST;2128369 said:


> Anyone else check out levis snowmobile video in downtown st Paul. Pretty awesome


The ramp clip was cool. Sparks flying everywhere. 
Nice when someone else is paying the bills.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Wow, was up all night puking and have had 102 fever all day, I am so stiff from laying in bed I can barley move. All this came up within a matter of a hour or two.


----------



## qualitycut

F everyone wants Chipotle tonight


----------



## NorthernProServ

On boy, when I get sick, I really get sick.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

corn beef brisket tonight


----------



## jimslawnsnow

could use some rain to wash things off


----------



## TKLAWN

IDST;2128369 said:


> Anyone else check out levis snowmobile video in downtown st Paul. Pretty awesome


That's so sweet.

Would have been pretty cool to be around when they were filming.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2128375 said:


> F everyone wants Chipotle tonight


Shoulda come over, we have a couple grilled 1/2 lb burgers left over.


----------



## Doughboy12

NorthernProServ;2128373 said:


> Wow, was up all night puking and have had 102 fever all day, I am so stiff from laying in bed I can barley move. All this came up within a matter of a hour or two.


This............ Minus the puking.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2128390 said:


> This............ Minus the puking.


Only supposed to take 1 blue pill


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2128395 said:


> Only supposed to take 1 blue pill


If I felt better that would be funny.


----------



## Doughboy12

Our next storm spotter class will be tomorrow evening (Wednesday 3/9) at 7:00 PM in Gaylord, MN! See the graphic below and our website, www.weather.gov/mpx for details.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Trump wins Mississippi.



Trump wins Michigan????? !!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2128402 said:


> Trump wins Mississippi.
> 
> Trump wins Michigan????? !!!!!


I wish he had some substance to his speeches.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Namecalling is getting out of hand.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2128405 said:


> I wish he had some substance to his speeches.


I agree. I'm tired of hearing "we have the best crowds". " we are doing great in the polls".


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2128407 said:


> I agree. I'm tired of hearing "we have the best crowds". " we are doing great in the polls".


I'm getting to the point where I'm embarrassed. This is really the best we can do?

For the record I was on-board early but all we get is I'm winning blah blah blah.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;2128409 said:


> I'm getting to the point where I'm embarrassed. This is really the best we can do?
> 
> For the record I was on-board early but all we get is I'm winning blah blah blah.


Read his policies for yourself. He spells out his positions in black and white on his website.

https://www.donaldjtrump.com/positions

He could recite this stuff over and over but what's the point? People will still say he doesn't expand on his views.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2128411 said:


> Read his policies for yourself. He spells out his positions in black and white on his website.
> 
> https://www.donaldjtrump.com/positions
> 
> He could recite this stuff over and over but what's the point? People will still say he doesn't expand on his views.


Cause all he does when he opens his mouth is call names and never says his views. You shouldn't have to read them, he should be telling us.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;2128411 said:


> Read his policies for yourself. He spells out his positions in black and white on his website.
> 
> https://www.donaldjtrump.com/positions
> 
> He could recite this stuff over and over but what's the point? People will still say he doesn't expand on his views.


Roy, I have read his policies and was an early supporter but he is going to get killed in November if this is all he has. Even the attendees to his press conferences seem bored with it. Where's the excitement??? The cheers, applause etc. It seems like the folks there are less than excited as well.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2128412 said:


> Cause all he does when he opens his mouth is call names and never says his views. You shouldn't have to read them, he should be telling us.


Exactly. ......


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2128412 said:


> Cause all he does when he opens his mouth is call names and never says his views. You shouldn't have to read them, he should be telling us.


When you're winning why would you change things up? Does that make any sense? His support isn't dwindling, it's growing. Think about it.

In Nascar does the race leader come in for an unscheduled stop to make a chassis adjustment? Does a hockey team switch goalies when they're winning? Does a football team bench their quarterback after he's thrown 4 touchdowns and no interceptions? (Want any more sports analogies? LOL)


----------



## Drakeslayer

His press conference tonight was more of a trump advertisement. Golf courses, water company, wine company, trump university, etc. He's an idiot and so is Hillary. We are all cafed after this one.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2128415 said:


> When you're winning why would you change things up? Does that make any sense? His support isn't dwindling, it's growing. Think about it.
> 
> In Nascar does the race leader come in for an unscheduled stop to make a chassis adjustment? Does a hockey team switch goalies when they're winning? Does a football team bench their quarterback after he's thrown 4 touchdowns and no interceptions? (Want any more sports analogies? LOL)


If it was cruz vs trump, cruz would be winning right now.

Those are poor analogies. Hes winning on excitement and nothing else. There are more and more people I know getting sick of his antics. Hes a whinner. Some other country will call him out and he will pout and call them names and get nothing done with them.

A better analogy would be taking the girl stripper off stage and putting a male out there in front of a group of 300 dudes. Hes a show.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2128413 said:


> Roy, I have read his policies and was an early supporter but he is going to get killed in November if this is all he has. Even the attendees to his press conferences seem bored with it. Where's the excitement??? The cheers, applause etc. It seems like the folks there are less than excited as well.


Trump was just on with the press conference. There was clapping and cheering.

He was talking about how China and Japan manipulate their currency, which allows their products to be sold cheaper. That first things are to get the other economies to stop manipulating their currency, and then you can level the playing field.

I think he's got some very smart, very high ranking people behind the scenes.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2128418 said:


> Trump was just on with the press conference. There was clapping and cheering.
> 
> He was talking about how China and Japan manipulate their currency, which allows their products to be sold cheaper. That first things are to get the other economies to stop manipulating their currency, and then you can level the playing field.
> 
> I think he's got some very smart, very high ranking people behind the scenes.


Did you watch the first 15 minutes? It was all about trumps products and how he owns them all by himself with no debt....


----------



## Camden

What's funny to me is that Cruz and Rubio are guilty of the same things that Trump gets accused of. Those guys are broken records as well. Their only play is to bash Trump and people are getting sick of THAT.

Let's be honest, the perfect candidate doesn't exist so it comes down to choosing the one who most aligns with your beliefs. 

Personally, I'm for the guy who's had to balance a checkbook. Cruz, Rubio, Sanders and Clinton have NEVER done it. Trump has.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2128417 said:


> Some other country will call him out and he will pout and call them names and get nothing done with them.


Lil' Kim Jong Un


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2128418 said:


> I think he's got some very smart, very high ranking people behind the scenes.


No doubt about it. And that's another reason why he's going to be great for this country. He's going to put people in power who know what they're doing. It's not going to be a case of paying back donors.

Trump's cabinet would be stocked full of elite minds.  It would be impressive to see.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2128420 said:


> What's funny to me is that Cruz and Rubio are guilty of the same things that Trump gets accused of. Those guys are broken records as well. Their only play is to bash Trump and people are getting sick of THAT.
> 
> Let's be honest, the perfect candidate doesn't exist so it comes down to choosing the one who most aligns with your beliefs.
> 
> Personally, I'm for the guy who's had to balance a checkbook. Cruz, Rubio, Sanders and Clinton have NEVER done it. Trump has.


That's it. America needs to be reigned in and run like a corporation.

You need a business person to TRY to do that.

Trump has his name all over the world. Did he do that by kicking in doors and stomping on the face of the city clerk? No.

That's what people make it sound like he's going to do.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2128420 said:


> What's funny to me is that Cruz and Rubio are guilty of the same things that Trump gets accused of. Those guys are broken records as well. Their only play is to bash Trump and people are getting sick of THAT.
> 
> Let's be honest, the perfect candidate doesn't exist so it comes down to choosing the one who most aligns with your beliefs.
> 
> Personally, I'm for the guy who's had to balance a checkbook. Cruz, Rubio, Sanders and Clinton have NEVER done it. Trump has.


I highly doubt trump has, I would be the little guys actually need to balance theirs


----------



## SSS Inc.

Guy on Fox just said what I was thinking.

SUBSTANCE!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2128423 said:


> No doubt about it. And that's another reason why he's going to be great for this country. He's going to put people in power who know what they're doing. It's not going to be a case of paying back donors.
> 
> Trump's cabinet would be stocked full of elite minds. It would be impressive to see.


Exactly. Seriously. This country is going to hell. This has been said for eons, I realize that. But it's the one chance to break the chains of the same crap.

When Jesse was Governor, everyone talked about how bad he was for the state. The only thing I remember is that my tabs for my trucks dropped to $99.

Get some fresh ideas in there. If they don't work, then fine, whatever.

It's not like Trump can just rule the world anyways. I can only imagine how quick someone is going to be to throw out impeachment.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2128373 said:


> Wow, was up all night puking and have had 102 fever all day, I am so stiff from laying in bed I can barley move. All this came up within a matter of a hour or two.


I had some form of the flu over the weekend... Body aches, sleepy, cold sweat... Absolute garbage... It's going around


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2128415 said:


> When you're winning why would you change things up? Does that make any sense? His support isn't dwindling, it's growing. Think about it.
> 
> In Nascar does the race leader come in for an unscheduled stop to make a chassis adjustment? Does a hockey team switch goalies when they're winning? Does a football team bench their quarterback after he's thrown 4 touchdowns and no interceptions? (Want any more sports analogies? LOL)


Depends... Is it Kenseth?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2128425 said:


> That's it. America needs to be reigned in and run like a corporation.
> 
> You need a business person to TRY to do that.
> 
> Trump has his name all over the world. Did he do that by kicking in doors and stomping on the face of the city clerk? No.
> 
> That's what people make it sound like he's going to do.


This! Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

If you were in a business meeting and Trump was trying to gain your business would his current approach win you over? At some point you have to be more than just what you have on paper to win the presidency.


----------



## banonea

15 years of waiting.......beautiful,isn't it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2128432 said:


> If you were in a business meeting and Trump was trying to gain your business would his current approach win you over? At some point you have to be more than just what you have on paper to win the presidency.


Right. But do you really think the way he is right now got him all of his money, even if it is really only on paper? Or do you think he's been able to, over the last 20-30-40 years to brow beat everyone to berate them, to essentially tell them that they either give him all their money, or he's going to show them how big his hands really are?

Obviously he has some very shrewed and smart business managers in his lineage to make his name what it is today.

Has he failed some businesses? Yes. Has anyone who's tried to expand or start a new division in their business had something failed? Yes.

Has Dayton ever had to run a business or worry about money? No. That's why he says tax, tax, tax. Has Obama ever ran a business? No, that's why he just spends spends spends.

Has Cruz? Has Rubio? Clinton? Sanders?

That's why Perot would have been an excellent president in '92. But no one wanted big ears in the White House.

Get rid of the establishment. Vote in a business man. Start cutting the crap programs.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;2128434 said:


> 15 years of waiting.......beautiful,isn't it.


Looks excellent Bano.


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;2128430 said:


> Depends... Is it Kenseth?


No kidding. I'm sticking with him for one more week. If he does me wrong again I'll need to reevaluate our relationship.



SSS Inc.;2128432 said:


> If you were in a business meeting and Trump was trying to gain your business would his current approach win you over? At some point you have to be more than just what you have on paper to win the presidency.


Absolutely. Are you in business to make friends or to make money? That guy knows how to get it done. His track record of success is good enough for me.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2128435 said:


> Right. But do you really think the way he is right now got him all of his money, even if it is really only on paper? Or do you think he's been able to, over the last 20-30-40 years to brow beat everyone to berate them, to essentially tell them that they either give him all their money, or he's going to show them how big his hands really are?
> 
> Obviously he has some very shrewed and smart business managers in his lineage to make his name what it is today.
> 
> Has he failed some businesses? Yes. Has anyone who's tried to expand or start a new division in their business had something failed? Yes.
> 
> Has Dayton ever had to run a business or worry about money? No. That's why he says tax, tax, tax. Has Obama ever ran a business? No, that's why he just spends spends spends.
> 
> Has Cruz? Has Rubio? Clinton? Sanders?
> 
> That's why Perot would have been an excellent president in '92. But no one wanted big ears in the White House.
> 
> Get rid of the establishment. Vote in a business man. Start cutting the crap programs.


There is a hell of a lot more to being president then knowing how to run a business and taxes.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Camden;2128437 said:


> No kidding. I'm sticking with him for one more week. If he does me wrong again I'll need to reevaluate our relationship.
> 
> Absolutely. Are you in business to make friends or to make money? That guy knows how to get it done. His track record of success is good enough for me.


Didn't he go bankrupt at some point??


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2128439 said:


> Didn't he go bankrupt at some point??


Only a few of his business but i guess according to some on here everyone does? But when these big lawn companies do its a joke and yada yada


----------



## qualitycut

Maybe when Hillary beats trump she will let him be VP since hes donated so much to her?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2128438 said:


> There is a hell of a lot more to being president then knowing how to run a business and taxes.


Deaf ears.

Next time I walk into a million dollar board room to sell Asphalt I'm just going to start calling people names and tell them how successful I am.


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;2128439 said:


> Didn't he go bankrupt at some point??


The guy took some chances that ultimately didn't payoff. He's had 10000000X more success than failure. I choose to focus on that but his detractors will obviously always bring up the few times things didn't pan out.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2128443 said:


> The guy took some chances that ultimately didn't payoff. He's had 10000000X more success than failure. I choose to focus on that but his detractors will obviously always bring up the few times things didn't pan out.


And who altimilty pays for those "failures" though


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2128435 said:


> Right. But do you really think the way he is right now got him all of his money, even if it is really only on paper? Or do you think he's been able to, over the last 20-30-40 years to brow beat everyone to berate them, to essentially tell them that they either give him all their money, or he's going to show them how big his hands really are?
> 
> Obviously he has some very shrewed and smart business managers in his lineage to make his name what it is today.
> 
> Has he failed some businesses? Yes. Has anyone who's tried to expand or start a new division in their business had something failed? Yes.
> 
> Has Dayton ever had to run a business or worry about money? No. That's why he says tax, tax, tax. Has Obama ever ran a business? No, that's why he just spends spends spends.
> 
> Has Cruz? Has Rubio? Clinton? Sanders?
> 
> That's why Perot would have been an excellent president in '92. But no one wanted big ears in the White House.
> 
> Get rid of the establishment. Vote in a business man. Start cutting the crap programs.


Dayton was a horrible Hockey coach. Just sayin'.

Everything you just wrote is why I was on board about 6 months ago. I guess I expected him to be able to communicate with the voters at this point in the game.


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2128437 said:


> No kidding. I'm sticking with him for one more week. If he does me wrong again I'll need to reevaluate our relationship.
> 
> Absolutely. Are you in business to make friends or to make money? That guy knows how to get it done. His track record of success is good enough for me.


Really???? The only thing he was completely in charge of lost 89% of shareholder's money while his competitors were making 50% up to 3000% profit.


----------



## Doughboy12

He is running for the power......what he doesn't understand is he isn't going to be King.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2128445 said:


> Dayton was a horrible Hockey coach. Just sayin'.
> 
> Everything you just wrote is why I was on board about 6 months ago. I guess I expected him to be able to communicate with the voters at this point in the game.


I'm right there with you. He's losing me too, but where do I go? I don't want Cruz and Kasich (most likely) isn't going to be the nominee.

I'm left with the outsider, which I'm happy with.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2128444 said:


> And who altimilty pays for those "failures" though


We do, that's why we're $19T in debt.


----------



## Greenery

I get all the political info I need from facespace memes.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2128450 said:


> We do, that's why we're $19T in debt.


My point....


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2128451 said:


> I get all the political info I need from facespace memes.


Exactly lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2128442 said:


> Deaf ears.
> 
> Next time I walk into a million dollar board room to sell Asphalt I'm just going to start calling people names and tell them how successful I am.


It's not deaf ears. And I seriously doubt Trump (or his people) walk in and start calling everyone names.

Jesus. I'm starting to think you're trolling now too. 

It's his schtick. His gimmick. It's what's getting him free air time. Just like tonight. Every major news channel ran with him for the full hour. He's getting all that air time for free. He knows how to work people. Now, will he work the US people? Or will he work the foreigners?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2128455 said:


> It's not deaf ears. And I seriously doubt Trump (or his people) walk in and start calling everyone names.
> 
> Jesus. I'm starting to think you're trolling now too.
> 
> It's his schtick. His gimmick. It's what's getting him free air time. Just like tonight. Every major news channel ran with him for the full hour. He's getting all that air time for free. He knows how to work people. Now, will he work the US people? Or will he work the foreigners?


IDK I'm starting to feel the Bern. :yow!::yow!::yow!:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2128452 said:


> My point....


Okay, so why not get someone in as president that's actually run businesses?

Again, businesses have ventures that fail all the time. You think you see something "hey, let's give that a shot" or a manager, assistant vice president of overseas operations, whomever comes up with an idea and says "let's try this". Does everything work? No. Does Trump have a lot of success, at least on paper? Yes. Isn't that basically the US economy? " on paper"??


----------



## Doughboy12

I'm starting to think this Chipotle stuff is terrorism.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2128456 said:


> IDK I'm starting to feel the Bern. :yow!::yow!::yow!:


I wouldn't vote for him, on the mere fact I think the US would have too many medical bills from Bernie hitting people in the face, with how much he flails his arms around.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Would been a much better day getting to Williams Arena today, than it will be tomorrow, with highs in the 40's.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2128457 said:


> Okay, so why not get someone in as president that's actually run businesses?
> 
> Again, businesses have ventures that fail all the time. You think you see something "hey, let's give that a shot" or a manager, assistant vice president of overseas operations, whomever comes up with an idea and says "let's try this". Does everything work? No. Does Trump have a lot of success, at least on paper? Yes. Isn't that basically the US economy? " on paper"??


Ok. This sounds great. So let me ask this question.... When is somebody going to tell him to start talking like he's running for president??? Does he have no advisors? I don't care about Trump Steaks or Trump university or some Florida Golf course. Or is this what we get since he's not a career politician?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2128462 said:


> Ok. This sounds great. So let me ask this question.... When is somebody going to tell him to start talking like he's running for president??? Does he have no advisors? I don't care about Trump Steaks or Trump university or some Florida Golf course. Or is this what we get since he's not a career politician?


I think it's what you get. Stream of consciousness. And like Coach said, it's getting him the delegates. That's what he needs to win.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I hope if he becomes the nominee, he starts letting us know who the cabinet would be.


----------



## Doughboy12

Levi video up next on KARE 11............


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2128457 said:


> Okay, so why not get someone in as president that's actually run businesses?
> 
> Again, businesses have ventures that fail all the time. You think you see something "hey, let's give that a shot" or a manager, assistant vice president of overseas operations, whomever comes up with an idea and says "let's try this". Does everything work? No. Does Trump have a lot of success, at least on paper? Yes. Isn't that basically the US economy? " on paper"??


Not to mention the IRS would never let a business run at a $19T Operating Loss...


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;2128465 said:


> Levi video up next on KARE 11............


We have all seen it per cityguy. . Politics is what is important ATTM.


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;2128458 said:


> I'm starting to think this Chipotle stuff is terrorism.


Monsanto is tainting their produce so that they stop using organics.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2128462 said:


> Ok. This sounds great. So let me ask this question.... When is somebody going to tell him to start talking like he's running for president??? Does he have no advisors? I don't care about Trump Steaks or Trump university or some Florida Golf course. Or is this what we get since he's not a career politician?


I honestly don't think we'll see it until he gets the nod and the sights are on Hillary, not him...


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;2128446 said:


> Really???? The only thing he was completely in charge of lost 89% of shareholder's money while his competitors were making 50% up to 3000% profit.


Oh boy, this is a new one. Post a link so I can debunk it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2128468 said:


> Monsanto is tainting their produce so that they stop using organics.


I read something about that... Not specifically Monsanto... But I heard about possible corporate sabotage... I mean their whole platform is organic and natural and they are worth so much it's ridiculous... Huge threat to the chemical companies...


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2128467 said:


> We have all seen it per cityguy. . Politics is what is important ATTM.


Well this was a Skype interview. :waving:


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2128471 said:


> Oh boy, this is a new one. Post a link so I can debunk it.


Hotel casino...... 2005 and back ten or so years.

http://www.marketwatch.com/story/donald-trump-was-a-stock-market-disaster-2015-07-22


----------



## jimslawnsnow

OMG this thread is busier now with political talk than when we have a huge storm coming


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2128474 said:


> Hotel casino...... 2005 and back ten or so years.
> 
> http://www.marketwatch.com/story/donald-trump-was-a-stock-market-disaster-2015-07-22


Heck... He made it last 20 years and it lost money every year... Can't say he didn't try...


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;2128477 said:


> Heck... He made it last 20 years and it lost money every year... Can't say he didn't try...


Trump Hotels & Casino Resorts lost money every single year that Trump ran it as a public company. Net losses of $13 million in 1995 ballooned to $134 million by 1999, and $191 million in 2004. Not even his chosen accounting firm, Arthur Andersen (of Enron fame), could have hidden all the red ink. In total, from 1995 through 2004, the company booked total losses of $647 million.


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;2128477 said:


> Heck... He made it last 20 years and it lost money every year... Can't say he didn't try...


Well he did make $32 million....:waving:


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2128478 said:


> Trump Hotels & Casino Resorts lost money every single year that Trump ran it as a public company. Net losses of $13 million in 1995 ballooned to $134 million by 1999, and $191 million in 2004. Not even his chosen accounting firm, Arthur Andersen (of Enron fame), could have hidden all the red ink. In total, from 1995 through 2004, the company booked total losses of $647 million.


Yes, that was in the article...


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;2128480 said:


> Yes, that was in the article...


9 years..................


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2128479 said:


> Well he did make $32 million....:waving:


Alright, I guess he didn't lose money EVERY year...


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;2128482 said:


> Alright, I guess he didn't lose money EVERY year...


That was him personally. 
The company and everyone else lost every year.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2128481 said:


> 9 years..................


You're right... not sure was I was smoking... Looks like according to the graph the value went up two and a half times before it went down...


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;2128474 said:


> Hotel casino...... 2005 and back ten or so years.
> 
> http://www.marketwatch.com/story/donald-trump-was-a-stock-market-disaster-2015-07-22


The very FIRST word of the title says "OPINION". Come on, is that all you've got? Let's see facts.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So much for the debate. Everyone has to get their beauty sleep, huh?


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2128485 said:


> The very FIRST word of the title says "OPINION". Come on, is that all you've got? Let's see facts.


Stocks don't lie......... It happened as reported. You may be to young to remember it though....:waving:


----------



## CityGuy

Drakeslayer;2128467 said:


> We have all seen it per cityguy. . Politics is what is important ATTM.


Don't drag me into into. I hate snowmobiling.


----------



## CityGuy

34° fog and mist


----------



## MNPLOWCO

"In the battle of life, it is not the critic who counts; nor the one who points out how the strong person stumbled, or where the doer of a deed could have done better. 
The credit belongs to the person who is actually in the arena; whose face is marred by dust and sweat and blood, who strives valiantly; who errs and comes short again and again, because there is no effort without error and shortcoming; who does actually strive to do deeds; who knows the great enthusiasms, the great devotion, spends oneself in a worthy cause; who at the best knows in the end the triumph of high achievement; and who at worst, if he or she fails, at least fails while daring greatly. 
Far better it is to dare mighty things, to win glorious triumphs even though checkered by failure, than to rank with those timid spirits who neither enjoy nor suffer much because they live in the gray twilight that knows neither victory nor defeat." Theodore Roosevelt 

The above sounds like most of us here. I haven't made my final choice, but I know one thing. I refuse to be
timid and be lead around on a leash. I want to succeed or fail on my own merits. Have I won every bid? No. Have I lost money on business ventures? Yes. Have I achieved great rewards? From time to time. AND nobody will get their "fair share" of the fruits of MY labor without standing side by side with me, risking my honor, my fortunes without risking theirs as well. MNPLOWCO


----------



## snoboss

sooooo now isn't a good time for you to hear "you didn't build that"? lol


----------



## CityGuy

I've always hated politics and think polititions are nothing but liers. But have always wanted to know if a fictional character such as Mickey Mouse or Big Bird or some/whatever has acutually really won over real people.


----------



## White_Gold11

Hear! Hear! MNPLOWCO


----------



## ryde307

cbservicesllc;2128472 said:


> I read something about that... Not specifically Monsanto... But I heard about possible corporate sabotage... I mean their whole platform is organic and natural and they are worth so much it's ridiculous... Huge threat to the chemical companies...


That's what they advertise. It's not all true. When they quit selling pork because it wasn't humanly raised anymore, it was because pork makes up a small % of the sales.over half of the beef comes from cattle farms just like everyone else. They can't cut it though because they would go bankrupt. It makes up something like 70% of their sales. I'm not saying organic is not better but in slot of cases it's not what it says it is. It's all good marketing. To sell organic beef just part of the process needs to be. Now you can label it organic because part of it is so it's not a lie. Free range chickens are still bred in large coops like the others. They just have a small opening on the door which would allow them out if they wanted, but the never do because they are born and live in there so they do not know anything else but to sit in the cage.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2128488 said:


> Don't drag me into into. I hate snowmobiling.


How dose one hate snowmobiling.


----------



## cbservicesllc

MNPLOWCO;2128491 said:


> "In the battle of life, it is not the critic who counts; nor the one who points out how the strong person stumbled, or where the doer of a deed could have done better.
> The credit belongs to the person who is actually in the arena; whose face is marred by dust and sweat and blood, who strives valiantly; who errs and comes short again and again, because there is no effort without error and shortcoming; who does actually strive to do deeds; who knows the great enthusiasms, the great devotion, spends oneself in a worthy cause; who at the best knows in the end the triumph of high achievement; and who at worst, if he or she fails, at least fails while daring greatly.
> Far better it is to dare mighty things, to win glorious triumphs even though checkered by failure, than to rank with those timid spirits who neither enjoy nor suffer much because they live in the gray twilight that knows neither victory nor defeat." Theodore Roosevelt
> 
> The above sounds like most of us here. I haven't made my final choice, but I know one thing. I refuse to be
> timid and be lead around on a leash. I want to succeed or fail on my own merits. Have I won every bid? No. Have I lost money on business ventures? Yes. Have I achieved great rewards? From time to time. AND nobody will get their "fair share" of the fruits of MY labor without standing side by side with me, risking my honor, my fortunes without risking theirs as well. MNPLOWCO


Amen brother!


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2128499 said:


> That's what they advertise. It's not all true. When they quit selling pork because it wasn't humanly raised anymore, it was because pork makes up a small % of the sales.over half of the beef comes from cattle farms just like everyone else. They can't cut it though because they would go bankrupt. It makes up something like 70% of their sales. I'm not saying organic is not better but in slot of cases it's not what it says it is. It's all good marketing. To sell organic beef just part of the process needs to be. Now you can label it organic because part of it is so it's not a lie. Free range chickens are still bred in large coops like the others. They just have a small opening on the door which would allow them out if they wanted, but the never do because they are born and live in there so they do not know anything else but to sit in the cage.


Oh make no mistake... I never said they weren't full of cafe... Hahaha

They sure push it though... And I thought I had read somewhere that they got their beef from Australia or something because they can't use all the chemicals there


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2128509 said:


> How dose one hate snowmobiling.


Just not my thing.


----------



## ryde307

I have mixed feelings with this weather. Not really ready for spring.
I would love some more snow. 1. For money 2. To burn up some salt.

At the same time it was nice to be outside yesterday. All of our equipment is ready it's just my end of getting contracts signed and sold. I would expect to start seeing crews out on Monday though.


----------



## ryde307

Anyone know somewhere around plymouth I could get a pretrip inspection log book?


----------



## wintergreen82

Where is a good place to buy enclosed trailers? Looking for 2 or 3. Rochester only has one place to buy at


----------



## ryde307

ryde307;2128516 said:


> Anyone know somewhere around plymouth I could get a pretrip inspection log book?


Anyone use a phone app for this? I found a free one that looks decent.



wintergreen82;2128517 said:


> Where is a good place to buy enclosed trailers? Looking for 2 or 3. Rochester only has one place to buy at


Not sure if they are around but we bought some from Sparks trailer sales a few years ago. Good pricing quality trailers.


----------



## Doughboy12

Please don't be confused. I was mearly pointing out that Trump is no better at running a business than a lot of you....
I don't give a cafe who wins...we are past the tipping point and it will take more than a presidential election to fix it now.
The boys out west were on the right track...they just got stupid.


----------



## Camden

MNPLOWCO;2128491 said:


> "In the battle of life, it is not the critic who counts; nor the one who points out how the strong person stumbled, or where the doer of a deed could have done better.
> The credit belongs to the person who is actually in the arena; whose face is marred by dust and sweat and blood, who strives valiantly; who errs and comes short again and again, because there is no effort without error and shortcoming; who does actually strive to do deeds; who knows the great enthusiasms, the great devotion, spends oneself in a worthy cause; who at the best knows in the end the triumph of high achievement; and who at worst, if he or she fails, at least fails while daring greatly.
> Far better it is to dare mighty things, to win glorious triumphs even though checkered by failure, than to rank with those timid spirits who neither enjoy nor suffer much because they live in the gray twilight that knows neither victory nor defeat." Theodore Roosevelt
> 
> The above sounds like most of us here. I haven't made my final choice, but I know one thing. I refuse to be
> timid and be lead around on a leash. I want to succeed or fail on my own merits. Have I won every bid? No. Have I lost money on business ventures? Yes. Have I achieved great rewards? From time to time. AND nobody will get their "fair share" of the fruits of MY labor without standing side by side with me, risking my honor, my fortunes without risking theirs as well. MNPLOWCO


Brilliant post. Well done.


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;2128487 said:


> Stocks don't lie......... It happened as reported. You may be to young to remember it though....:waving:


Yeah, that's probably it 

So Trump tried to run a casino inside a state that was suffering from a recession and it didn't pan out. Many many corporations cease operations due to economic strife...Target shuttered all their stores in Canada, McDonalds closed more stores that they opened last year and that had never happened to them before and Walmart closed hundreds of locations.

I shouldn't need to explain this to you but I guess if you've never operated your own business you wouldn't know that things don't always work out the way you expect them to. It happens to companies small and large every single day.


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2128530 said:


> Yeah, that's probably it
> 
> So Trump tried to run a casino inside a state that was suffering from a recession and it didn't pan out. Many many corporations cease operations due to economic strife...Target shuttered all their stores in Canada, McDonalds closed more stores that they opened last year and that had never happened to them before and Walmart closed hundreds of locations.
> 
> I shouldn't need to explain this to you but I guess if you've never operated your own business you wouldn't know that things don't always work out the way you expect them to. It happens to companies small and large every single day.


You win.........go Trump go!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2128516 said:


> Anyone know somewhere around plymouth I could get a pretrip inspection log book?


Legally you don't need one.

My bad. Forgot you got that dumptruck.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2128530 said:


> Yeah, that's probably it
> 
> So Trump tried to run a casino inside a state that was suffering from a recession and it didn't pan out. Many many corporations cease operations due to economic strife...Target shuttered all their stores in Canada, McDonalds closed more stores that they opened last year and that had never happened to them before and Walmart closed hundreds of locations.
> 
> I shouldn't need to explain this to you but I guess if you've never operated your own business you wouldn't know that things don't always work out the way you expect them to. It happens to companies small and large every single day.


You forgot WalMart shutting down 160 stores. Guess they're all failures too.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2128533 said:


> You forgot WalMart shutting down 160 stores. Guess they're all failures too.


You might want to re-read Camden's post...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2128534 said:


> You might want to re-read Camden's post...


Crap, that's what I get for sneezing mid post.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Was it supposed to drizzle all day??


----------



## Doughboy12

Oh and it looks like I spelled too wrong. I hate when that happens. 
Carry on.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2128536 said:


> Was it supposed to drizzle all day??


Yes........attm


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2128533 said:


> You forgot WalMart shutting down 160 stores. Guess they're all failures too.


You're missing the point.......

Those are all examples of profitable business doing what it takes to make a profit. Something your guy can't do the one time he was in charge of the whole store.

BEAT HILLARY!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Im sure people will out doing cleanups next week. I won't be till April.


----------



## skorum03

At least Trump has in a way, reversed the political correctness that was swallowing the nation before he jumped in to the race. You couldn't say anything to anyone without it being national news.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2128541 said:


> Im sure people will out doing cleanups next week. I won't be till April.


I would like to get going on stuff but I doubt it will be dry enough by next week. Maybe by the end of next week it will be if we get some wind and temps can hold in the upper 50s


----------



## TKLAWN

skorum03;2128543 said:


> I would like to get going on stuff but I doubt it will be dry enough by next week. Maybe by the end of next week it will be if we get some wind and temps can hold in the upper 50s


I think your spot on with that, maybe Late next week on select properties with blowers.


----------



## SSS Inc.

It looks like the temps will be cold again late next week.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2128547 said:


> It looks like the temps will be cold again late next week.


This.........


----------



## qualitycut

Its still March people


----------



## ryde307

The new lawnsite sucks. I hope they don't change this forum to the same.


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;2128548 said:


> This.........


Hopefully..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2128547 said:


> It looks like the temps will be cold again late next week.


It will be. That's when we're getting ready to leave. 30's/40's for the whole week of the 20th - 27th so I can sweat it.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2128559 said:


> It will be. That's when we're getting ready to leave. 30's/40's for the whole week of the 20th - 27th so I can sweat it.


I still haven't bought a return flight. I may just stay South.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2128561 said:


> I still haven't bought a return flight. I may just stay South.


Do it.........


----------



## CityGuy

content://media/external/file/129589


Perfect.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Jeez I have a major headache. I can barely think, now I have to meet with some townhomes


----------



## Doughboy12

Still trolling I see.....:laughing:


----------



## Camden

ryde307;2128561 said:


> I still haven't bought a return flight. I may just stay South.


I'm heading to Florida on Friday and I'd like to have an open return date but I just can't do it with having kids at home. Some day....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2128566 said:


> content://media/external/file/129589
> 
> Perfect.


Sure is......


----------



## ryde307

Camden;2128569 said:


> I'm heading to Florida on Friday and I'd like to have an open return date but I just can't do it with having kids at home. Some day....


I am flying to Phoenix and then driving to Las Vegas. To fly home from Vegas on Sunday is $400. I can stay till Monday and fly home for $180 but not sure I need to be in Vegas for 5 days. Odds are I will be eating ketchup packets for all meals 2 days in anyways after I lose all my money. I can drive back to Phoenix and play golf on Monday and then fly home Monday night. Might just go and see how Vegas is and buy a flight based on that. If I'm home by Tuesday night I'm good.


----------



## unit28

slight chance of rain and snow before 1pm, then a slight chance of rain between 1pm and 2pm. Cloudy, with a high near 38. West northwest wind around 5 mph. Chance of precipitation is 20%.


----------



## Camden

ryde307;2128573 said:


> I am flying to Phoenix and then driving to Las Vegas. To fly home from Vegas on Sunday is $400. I can stay till Monday and fly home for $180 but not sure I need to be in Vegas for 5 days. Odds are I will be eating ketchup packets for all meals 2 days in anyways after I lose all my money. I can drive back to Phoenix and play golf on Monday and then fly home Monday night. Might just go and see how Vegas is and buy a flight based on that. If I'm home by Tuesday night I'm good.


That drive from Phoenix to Vegas is pretty tough. But just a heads up, Allegiant flies from Mesa to St Cloud for next to nothing so you might want to check that out.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2128541 said:


> Im sure people will out doing cleanups next week. I won't be till April.


Saw a company doing a apartment complex the other day. First week of April or so is good for me too.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;2128547 said:


> It looks like the temps will be cold again late next week.


Sounds good to me


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2128551 said:


> Its still March people


Was at homeDepot this past weekend and someone was renting a power rake. :/


----------



## jimslawnsnow

2nd time in 8 months a customer started crying in front of me


----------



## Polarismalibu

wintergreen82;2128517 said:


> Where is a good place to buy enclosed trailers? Looking for 2 or 3. Rochester only has one place to buy at


Sparks trailersis a great place. Gustafson is priced good as well


----------



## ryde307

Camden;2128577 said:


> That drive from Phoenix to Vegas is pretty tough. But just a heads up, Allegiant flies from Mesa to St Cloud for next to nothing so you might want to check that out.


Thanks. I have done the drive a few times. I have friends in Phoenix. That is why I am going there then to Vegas. We normally do a golf trip in Phoenix then drive to vegas for the superbowl. This year same idea but Vegas for March Madness/ St Patricks Day. Last time we took a party bus from Phoenix to Vegas.



jimslawnsnow;2128581 said:


> 2nd time in 8 months a customer started crying in front of me


What did you do to them?


----------



## andersman02

Has anyone ever looked into Monster.com for finding guys? price? are there even that kind of laborer on monster?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

ryde307;2128583 said:


> Thanks. I have done the drive a few times. I have friends in Phoenix. That is why I am going there then to Vegas. We normally do a golf trip in Phoenix then drive to vegas for the superbowl. This year same idea but Vegas for March Madness/ St Patricks Day. Last time we took a party bus from Phoenix to Vegas.
> 
> What did you do to them?


First one was sad he was moving and wouldn't see us again. The other revealed his wife has cancer.

Get my pm?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2128581 said:


> 2nd time in 8 months a customer started crying in front of me


Quit being so mean.


----------



## ryde307

jimslawnsnow;2128587 said:


> First one was sad he was moving and wouldn't see us again. The other revealed his wife has cancer.
> 
> Get my pm?


I did and waiting to here back.


----------



## qualitycut

Feels weird having places to be at certain times . Stressful lol


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;2128568 said:


> Still trolling I see.....:laughing:


Does it make you feel "cool" calling people names? 
Just because you have a plow on the front of your truck doesn't make you special. I hope whatever self esteem issues you have you get the help that you need to be a better human being.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2128581 said:


> 2nd time in 8 months a customer started crying in front of me


Wow what are you doing to them? J/k

Price increases doing it or?


----------



## skorum03




----------



## qualitycut

Geez it went from sports bras and yoga pants out running to sweat pants and sweat shirts. Sad


----------



## Drakeslayer

skorum03;2128594 said:


>


x3...........


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2128592 said:


> Does it make you feel "cool" calling people names?
> Just because you have a plow on the front of your truck doesn't make you special. I hope whatever self esteem issues you have you get the help that you need to be a better human being.


Hes compensating for his little 8.5 ft v plow.


----------



## Camden

CityGuy;2128592 said:


> Does it make you feel "cool" calling people names?
> Just because you have a plow on the front of your truck doesn't make you special. I hope whatever self esteem issues you have you get the help that you need to be a better human being.


Uh oh, I missed something again.


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2128598 said:


> x3...........


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2128599 said:


> Hes compensating for his little 8.5 ft v plow.


LOL! 8'6" is the biggest size that'll still fit through my drive-thrus.


----------



## cbservicesllc

andersman02;2128586 said:


> Has anyone ever looked into Monster.com for finding guys? price? are there even that kind of laborer on monster?


Sending a PM


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2128606 said:


> Sending a PM


dont give away all the good stuff man


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2128598 said:


> x3...........


x4..........


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2128607 said:


> dont give away all the good stuff man


Why do you think I sent him a PM.... :salute:

You give it a shot?


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2128609 said:


> Why do you think I sent him a PM.... :salute:
> 
> You give it a shot?


I'm going to try it now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2128609 said:


> Why do you think I sent him a PM.... :salute:
> 
> You give it a shot?


The only shots quality has taken with monster are ones with alcohol.


----------



## CityGuy

Hey Coach was thinking of you today. More so wondering as I drove past a few towers today if you serviced them. Northern Wight County.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden - 

Got that check yesterday, thanks for the work!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2128622 said:


> Camden -
> 
> Got that check yesterday, thanks for the work!


How much did he deduct for damages?


----------



## Camden

CityGuy;2128618 said:


> Hey Coach was thinking of you today. More so wondering as I drove past a few towers today if you serviced them. Northern Wight County.


Very possible. I lost a lot of towers to Springwise which is a NSP out of Indiana. I still have several hundred throughout the state but most of them are on a "as needed" basis so it's not the lucrative contract it once was. It's still worth my time but it sure could be better.



LwnmwrMan22;2128622 said:


> Camden -
> 
> Got that check yesterday, thanks for the work!


Great! Thanks for handling things for me.



qualitycut;2128626 said:


> How much did he deduct for damages?


Is there something I should know?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;2128632 said:


> Very possible. I lost a lot of towers to Springwise which is a NSP out of Indiana. I still have several hundred throughout the state but most of them are on a "as needed" basis so it's not the lucrative contract it once was. It's still worth my time but it sure could be better.
> 
> Great! Thanks for handling things for me.
> 
> Is there something I should know?


i think it has to do with lwnmrmn reputation


----------



## IDST

LwnmwrMan22;2128532 said:


> Legally you don't need one.
> 
> My bad. Forgot you got that dumptruck.


Technically if you are the owner of the truck you don't need to fill them out everyday. Employees must fill them out every day


----------



## IDST

Does anyone on here call themselves green environments or heard of them? Nothing bad just saw one if their machines with a different pusher on it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2128632 said:


> Very possible. I lost a lot of towers to Springwise which is a NSP out of Indiana. I still have several hundred throughout the state but most of them are on a "as needed" basis so it's not the lucrative contract it once was. It's still worth my time but it sure could be better.
> 
> Great! Thanks for handling things for me.
> 
> Is there something I should know?


Not so much know, as remember... Quality is a smart a$$.


----------



## IDST

LwnmwrMan22;2128646 said:


> Not so much know, as remember... Quality is a smart a$$.


Quality smart??!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

IDST;2128647 said:


> Quality smart??!


When it comes down to it, he's a pretty decent guy, for the most part, at times, if you catch him on the right day, after he's detoxified and stayed off of Plenty of Fish.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2128646 said:


> Not so much know, as remember... Quality is a smart a$$.


Huh? I got the smart ass part but the other two? Are you trolling?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2128650 said:


> Huh? I got the smart ass part but the other two? Are you trolling?


What other two??


----------



## Camden

3" of snow in Nisswa today. Nothing but mist here.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2128649 said:


> When it comes down to it, he's a pretty decent guy, for the most part, at times, if you catch him on the right day, after he's detoxified and stayed off of Plenty of Fish.


Hope we get a ft of snow when you're gone


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2128651 said:


> What other two??


Damn sneeze midway through reading it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2128662 said:


> Hope we get a ft of snow when you're gone


:laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2128663 said:


> Damn sneeze midway through reading it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Still can't figure out why I get drawn into these Celtic Thunder shows on PBS.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2128667 said:


> Still can't figure out why I get drawn into these Celtic Thunder shows on PBS.


Cause your old?


----------



## IDST

qualitycut;2128670 said:


> Cause your old?


He got you there


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2128667 said:


> Still can't figure out why I get drawn into these Celtic Thunder shows on PBS.


Are those like the Australian Thunder shows???


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2128673 said:


> Are those like the Australian Thunder shows???


That sounds like a cinemax show


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2128673 said:


> Are those like the Australian Thunder shows???


Thunder "Down Under"??


----------



## TKLAWN

Victoria's Secret swimsuit ch 4


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2128683 said:


> Victoria's Secret swimsuit ch 4


I need to go shower


----------



## qualitycut

Guy singing definitely piped some of those models


----------



## TKLAWN

Mmmmmm yoga pants.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I'm guessing I'm the only one watching the Dem Debate. :0


----------



## banonea

Wife and i got new phones today. I got a note 5 and she got a galaxy 6......so far so good


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2128692 said:


> I'm guessing I'm the only one watching the Dem Debate. :0


Boobs > grandma and grandpa talking about who knows more about what is like being black


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2128694 said:


> Boob > grandma and grandpa talking about who knows more about what is like being black


Today they are trying to out do each other on how many illegals they will not deport.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2128695 said:


> Today they are trying to out do each other on how many illegals they will not deport.


I flipped over for a few minutes and listened to jorge


----------



## qualitycut

I cant stand bernies voice, cafe


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2128697 said:


> I cant stand bernies voice, cafe


At least he has some substance. 

An American Presidential debate in Spanish just seems wrong.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2128701 said:


> At least he has some substance.
> 
> An American Presidential debate in Spanish just seems wrong.


He does explain stuff though.

He looks like a orchestra conductor with his hand movement's


----------



## qualitycut

I cant handle it anymore


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2128705 said:


> I cant handle it anymore


Good thing the Swimsuit show is over.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Back on to Trump. Watch this debate and as much as I can't stand them they actually talk about stuff (It's all wrong but that's not the point). Trump will be made a fool in a debate with one of them. Forget policies for a second, you have to perform a bit too.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2128707 said:


> Back on to Trump. Watch this debate and as much as I can't stand them they actually talk about stuff (It's all wrong but that's not the point). Trump will be made a fool in a debate with one of them. Forget policies for a second, you have to perform a bit too.


Yup. People who are on the fence and hear him just talk bad about her and then hear her actually talk about what she will do regardless of issues will jump on her ship


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;2128707 said:


> Back on to Trump. Watch this debate and as much as I can't stand them they actually talk about stuff (It's all wrong but that's not the point). Trump will be made a fool in a debate with one of them. Forget policies for a second, you have to perform a bit too.


Trump hasn't been made to look like a fool in any of the debates so far and he's been up against much smarter people.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;2128710 said:


> Trump hasn't been made to look like a fool in any of the debates so far and he's been up against much smarter people.


For the record I have a pretty good idea that you and I are probably on the exact same page politically but..........I thought he looked horrible in the last debate. Most candidates have 5-10 main talking points, he has 5-10 words.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2128710 said:


> Trump hasn't been made to look like a fool in any of the debates so far and he's been up against much smarter people.


Because all he does is interrupt people when they actually try to talk about issues,and he gets 3 people arguing and draws the attention, thats all he is doing. I bet 98 percent of his followers dont have a clue on his polices.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Pretty much sums up why he'll get my vote. You can't keep voting the same people in and expect different results.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2128701 said:


> At least he has some substance.
> 
> An American Presidential debate in Spanish just seems wrong.


How about the caucus in your city that was Somali only...


----------



## qualitycut

By the way all those products last night are all other products just with his name on them for use at his restaurants ect.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2128713 said:


> Pretty much sums up why he'll get my vote. You can't keep voting the same people in and expect different results.


He'll get mine too if he is the nominee. Again, For me it's not his policies, former businesses etc. etc. etc. Its the fact that stringing the same five words together to answer every question is not going to get you to the whitehouse. Unless he changes quick he will be burned alive as soon as the "we want details" questions start coming.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2128713 said:


> Pretty much sums up why he'll get my vote. You can't keep voting the same people in and expect different results.


That sounds like a bash on hilliary and obummer.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2128716 said:


> He'll get mine too if he is the nominee. Again, For me it's not his policies, former businesses etc. etc. etc. Its the fact that stringing the same five words together to answer every question is not going to get you to the whitehouse. Unless he changes quick he will be burned alive as soon as the "we want details" questions start coming.


And I think he'll just try to yell Hillary down.

Maybe not. Maybe he's gonna just have a civil tone to his voice, cause he'll have to look "not sexist" the same reason he gave for backing out of the debate with Megyn, that he 'says' he didn't want to be portrayed as sexist.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BTW, it's still raining here.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2128718 said:


> And I think he'll just try to yell Hillary down.
> 
> Maybe not. Maybe he's gonna just have a civil tone to his voice, cause he'll have to look "not sexist" the same reason he gave for backing out of the debate with Megyn, that he 'says' he didn't want to be portrayed as sexist.


Its just a plot to help hilliary win.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;2128711 said:


> For the record I have a pretty good idea that you and I are probably on the exact same page politically but..........I thought he looked horrible in the last debate. Most candidates have 5-10 main talking points, he has 5-10 words.





qualitycut;2128712 said:


> Because all he does is interrupt people when they actually try to talk about issues,and he gets 3 people arguing and draws the attention, thats all he is doing. I bet 98 percent of his followers dont have a clue on his polices.


One thing that still baffles me even though I seem to see it every day is how the rhetoric from the other candidates about Trump has resonated with many seemingly intelligent people.

Do you think Trump has had a fair chance in the debates to speak about policies or have the moderators set him up to be on the defensive the whole time? The guy has to stand up there and take their sh!t for 2 hours. I wouldn't be happy either.

Look back to one of the first debates when Megyn Kelly asked him about his views of women. It was done to make him look like a misogynist even though his thousands of female employees say he's great to work for and that his ex-wife even says that he's a nice man. If anyone was out to smear him don't you think it would be an EX-WIFE???

I could go on and on of course but look at Lawnmowerdude's post and tell me what part of that you disagree with. I really want to know. How can you read that and say "Yeah, I know my guy hasn't stopped any of that but I'm still going to vote for him anyway."!!!! Think about it.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2128719 said:


> BTW, it's still raining here.


And a chance sunday through Wednesday so far


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2128718 said:


> And I think he'll just try to yell Hillary down.
> 
> Maybe not.  Maybe he's gonna just have a civil tone to his voice, cause he'll have to look "not sexist" the same reason he gave for backing out of the debate with Megyn, that he 'says' he didn't want to be portrayed as sexist.


So do you think drowning out Clinton will work? Maybe it will.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2128721 said:


> One thing that still baffles me even though I seem to see it every day is how the rhetoric from the other candidates about Trump has resonated with many seemingly intelligent people.
> 
> Do you think Trump has had a fair chance in the debates to speak about policies or have the moderators set him up to be on the defensive the whole time? The guy has to stand up there and take their sh!t for 2 hours. I wouldn't be happy either.
> 
> Look back to one of the first debates when Megyn Kelly asked him about his views of women. It was done to make him look like a misogynist even though his thousands of female employees say he's great to work for and that his ex-wife even says that he's a nice man. If anyone was out to smear him don't you think it would be an EX-WIFE???
> 
> I could go on and on of course but look at Lawnmowerdude's post and tell me what part of that you disagree with. I really want to know. How can you read that and say "Yeah, I know my guy hasn't stopped any of that but I'm still going to vote for him anyway."!!!! Think about it.


Ummm about the last part 1 guy from the senate can't stop a president who just issues executive orders. That entire post was about Obama and Hillary and no one else


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;2128716 said:


> He'll get mine too if he is the nominee. Again, For me it's not his policies, former businesses etc. etc. etc. Its the fact that stringing the same five words together to answer every question is not going to get you to the whitehouse. Unless he changes quick he will be burned alive as soon as the "we want details" questions start coming.


Why should he change what's working? Last night he dominated once again. His plan is working. He'll evolve as soon as he has to but right now things are looking very good.

And keep in mind, his policies are very well stated on the web. The information is there if people want to get off their butts and look.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2128726 said:


> Ummm about the last part 1 guy from the senate can't stop a president who just issues executive orders. That entire post was about Obama and Hillary and no one else


I see it differently. Sanders, Cruz and Rubio are all complicit with taxes going higher and higher. None of them have done a darn thing to stop the bleeding.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2128727 said:


> Why should he change what's working? Last night he dominated once again. His plan is working. He'll evolve as soon as he has to but right now things are looking very good.
> 
> And keep in mind, his policies are very well stated on the web. The information is there if people want to get off their butts and look.


I dont think he even know what it says. One interview hea saying Muslims should be allowed and literally the next day he says they shouldn't


----------



## Camden

Blackhawks-Blues game is good.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2128728 said:


> I see it differently. Sanders, Cruz and Rubio are all complicit with taxes going higher and higher. None of them have done a darn thing to stop the bleeding.


You need control of the Senate and the president needs to be a conservative. A republican congress and obama are not going to get things done together


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2128724 said:


> So do you think drowning out Clinton will work? Maybe it will.


I hope he doesn't. I hope he just discusses the topics. But she won't, she'll be on the attack, so he'll have to defend himself.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2128732 said:


> I hope he doesn't. I hope he just discusses the topics. But she won't, she'll be on the attack, so he'll have to defend himself.


She was talking about them tonight. Shes a good debater eventhough i dont agree with anything she says


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2128727 said:


> Why should he change what's working? Last night he dominated once again. His plan is working. He'll evolve as soon as he has to but right now things are looking very good.
> 
> And keep in mind, his policies are very well stated on the web. The information is there if people want to get off their butts and look.


I HOPE he evolves. Like I said before, a business man cannot get his name all over the world by brow beating every single person he comes in contact with.

Will he be gruff? Probably. Will our Sec. Of State be doing damage control, most likely at times. But for all the years that we've had the same policies in place, extended and expanded, how about we have someone that MIGHT get some high end business people in place and start changing the way this country is run.

None of the other candidates will.


----------



## qualitycut

Well i guess we will see how he does tomorrow


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;2128721 said:


> One thing that still baffles me even though I seem to see it every day is how the rhetoric from the other candidates about Trump has resonated with many seemingly intelligent people.
> 
> Do you think Trump has had a fair chance in the debates to speak about policies or have the moderators set him up to be on the defensive the whole time? The guy has to stand up there and take their sh!t for 2 hours. I wouldn't be happy either.
> 
> Look back to one of the first debates when Megyn Kelly asked him about his views of women. It was done to make him look like a misogynist even though his thousands of female employees say he's great to work for and that his ex-wife even says that he's a nice man. If anyone was out to smear him don't you think it would be an EX-WIFE???
> 
> I could go on and on of course but look at Lawnmowerdude's post and tell me what part of that you disagree with. I really want to know. How can you read that and say "Yeah, I know my guy hasn't stopped any of that but I'm still going to vote for him anyway."!!!! Think about it.


Ok Roy Don't get your undies in a bunch.  First of all I don't have a guy right now. It's not really up to me at this point (Caucus Over). I would love for Trump to step up his game and lock this up if that's if that's what we get.

I'm not swayed by the other candidates I am just baffled that at this point in the game that there appears to be a major lack of knowledge by the lead candidate on all of the issues that will come up during a race for office. Everytime I see Trump speak during a debate or after a primary I'm thinking "this will be when he finally gives us something more" then poof nothing. As far as getting a chance to talk, I watched him ramble on for an hour the other night. It's been called Bazaar by several conservative commentators and I would have to agree.

I think Megyn Kelly was disgraceful in that debate BTW. That has no bearing on my current opinion.

THIS is not going to cut it in my line of work.........
'SSS, what are your plans this summer?' " I'm going to have great people, beautiful people, the best people on our jobs. They will do beautiful work and it will be a great thing."

Give me something more!!!! Cafe!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2128736 said:


> Ok Roy Don't get your undies in a bunch.  First of all I don't have a guy right now. It's not really up to me at this point (Caucus Over). I would love for Trump to step up his game and lock this up if that's if that's what we get.
> 
> I'm not swayed by the other candidates I am just baffled that at this point in the game that there appears to be a major lack of knowledge by the lead candidate on all of the issues that will come up during a race for office. Everytime I see Trump speak during a debate or after a primary I'm thinking "this will be when he finally gives us something more" then poof nothing. As far as getting a chance to talk, I watched him ramble on for an hour the other night. It's been called Bazaar by several conservative commentators and I would have to agree.
> 
> I think Megyn Kelly was disgraceful in that debate BTW. That has no bearing on my current opinion.
> 
> THIS is not going to cut it in my line of work.........
> 'SSS, what are your plans this summer?' " I'm going to have great people, beautiful people, the best people on our jobs. They will do beautiful work and it will be a great thing."
> 
> Give me something more!!!! Cafe!


Customers call you sss?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I've always felt the POTUS is a figure head. The ones that really run the country are his cabinet. 

I would like to know who Trump would have in his cabinet.

I have great concerns if Trump gets in as well. Will he try to become king with executive orders? COULD he start WWIII with some slip up or insult? Sure.

Do the foreign countries play all of the roasting of The Donald for their propaganda, sure they do.

But can he sit down and do a business meeting with them? Possibly. I don't think we do business meetings now, rather feel good meetings and try to buy peace from. Our enemies.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;2128727 said:


> Why should he change what's working? Last night he dominated once again. His plan is working. He'll evolve as soon as he has to but right now things are looking very good.
> 
> And keep in mind, his policies are very well stated on the web. The information is there if people want to get off their butts and look.


Part One: It's not going to work in November.

Part Duex: Are you serious? Next meeting I go to I'm going to tell them everything they need to know is on my website. Doh Kay.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2128738 said:


> Customers call you sss?


Cafe, shower, shave? Kinda a weird nickname if you ask me.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2128740 said:


> Part One: It's not going to work in November.
> 
> Part Duex: Are you serious? Next meeting I go to I'm going to tell them everything they need to know is on my website. Doh Kay.


Some very good points tonight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2128740 said:


> Part One: It's not going to work in November.
> 
> Part Duex: Are you serious? Next meeting I go to I'm going to tell them everything they need to know is on my website. Doh Kay.


I need a website.

And a shop.

A website and a shop.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2128744 said:


> I need a website.
> 
> And a shop.
> 
> A website and a shop.


Name your price.....It's all for sale.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I hope Roy isn't having a heart attack or something. It's not like I'm feeling the Bern or anything.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2128716 said:


> He'll get mine too if he is the nominee. Again, For me it's not his policies, former businesses etc. etc. etc. Its the fact that stringing the same five words together to answer every question is not going to get you to the whitehouse. Unless he changes quick he will be burned alive as soon as the "we want details" questions start coming.


I'm thinking it will happen... it has to... He doesn't even speak his first word and these guys are on him like junior high kids... He can beat them handily at this point, but once he gets the nod, I think cafe will get real


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2128740 said:


> Part One: It's not going to work in November.
> 
> Part Duex: Are you serious? Next meeting I go to I'm going to tell them everything they need to know is on my website. Doh Kay.


You're right, but the mods have hardly been fair... Half of their questions are "you said this" or "Rubio said this about you"... That doesn't give him an opportunity to speak on his policies... How about "What are your thoughts on the military, budget deficit, foreign policy, etc"


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2128747 said:


> I'm thinking it will happen... it has to... He doesn't even speak his first word and these guys are on him like junior high kids... He can beat them handily at this point, but once he gets the nod, I think cafe will get real


You're joking about the others being on him right? Other way around they only get on him when he doesn't answer any questions


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2128748 said:


> You're right, but the mods have hardly been fair... Half of their questions are "you said this" or "Rubio said this about you"... That doesn't give him an opportunity to speak on his policies... How about "What are your thoughts on the military, budget deficit, foreign policy, etc"


So why not touch on those things when you have an hour on all major cable news outlets?


----------



## qualitycut

I cant wait for the debate tomorrow night.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2128751 said:


> I cant wait for the debate tomorrow night.


Why? It'll be the same stuff.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;2128746 said:


> I hope Roy isn't having a heart attack or something. It's not like I'm feeling the Bern or anything.


Oh heck no. I'm glad we can share our thoughts and still be "friends" afterward. I have a ton of respect for you and Quality but we just don't see eye to eye on this particular topic.



cbservicesllc;2128748 said:


> You're right, but the mods have hardly been fair... Half of their questions are "you said this" or "Rubio said this about you"... That doesn't give him an opportunity to speak on his policies... How about "What are your thoughts on the military, budget deficit, foreign policy, etc"


Bingo!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2128751 said:


> I cant wait for the debate tomorrow night.


Yes! Looking forward to it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

All I know is that at our shop tomorrow I am going to do great things. I will go it alone but soon I will bring in the best people and we together will do great things, beautiful things. It will be amazing.


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;2128755 said:


> All I know is that at our shop tomorrow I am going to do great things. I will go it alone but soon I will bring in the best people and we together will do great things, beautiful things. It will be amazing.


Here's the thing, SSS, here's the thing. Tomorrow night I am going to go to the bar to watch the debate, it will be a great debate, with great beer, great beer, lots of beer, and during the debate we will have our own debate, on here, a great debate on here.

I'm with Lwnmwr and Camden on this topic, for the record.


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;2128756 said:


> Here's the thing, SSS, here's the thing. Tomorrow night I am going to go to the bar to watch the debate, it will be a great debate, with great beer, great beer, lots of beer, and during the debate we will have our own debate, on here, a great debate on here.
> 
> I'm with Lwnmwr and Camden on this topic, for the record.


Wait, we have to talk Trump for the third night in a row at about 9:00 p.m.???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2128755 said:


> All I know is that at our shop tomorrow I am going to do great things. I will go it alone but soon I will bring in the best people and we together will do great things, beautiful things. It will be amazing.


Shouldn't that be the attitude everyone has??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;2128756 said:


> Here's the thing, SSS, here's the thing. Tomorrow night I am going to go to the bar to watch the debate, it will be a great debate, with great beer, great beer, lots of beer, and during the debate we will have our own debate, on here, a great debate on here.
> 
> I'm with Lwnmwr and Camden on this topic, for the record.


:laughing:


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2128755 said:


> All I know is that at our shop tomorrow I am going to do great things. I will go it alone but soon I will bring in the best people and we together will do great things, beautiful things. It will be amazing.


hahaha! I might hang this in the shop tomorrow!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2128757 said:


> Wait, we have to talk Trump for the third night in a row at about 9:00 p.m.???


See? And he doesn't even have to spend his own money. Just like the US won't have to pay for the wall!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;2128760 said:


> hahaha! I might hang this in the shop tomorrow!


Hate to say it but I was kind of inspired myself. I think I'll show up early tomorrow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2128762 said:


> Hate to say it but I was kind of inspired myself. I think I'll show up early tomorrow.


:laughing: Thumbs Up


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;2128762 said:


> Hate to say it but I was kind of inspired myself. I think I'll show up early tomorrow.


When I read what you said, I wondered if I went in to every day with that kind of attitude, maybe I would be a millionaire?


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2128761 said:


> See? And he doesn't even have to spend his own money. Just like the US won't have to pay for the wall!


haha nice analogy


----------



## cbservicesllc

skorum03;2128765 said:


> When I read what you said, I wondered if I went in to every day with that kind of attitude, maybe I would be a millionaire?


Probably the attitude Grant Cardone has


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2128767 said:


> Probably the attitude Grant Cardone has


There was a religious movement about 5-8 years ago kinda along the same lines. Basically you were to pray every morning that God would bless you that day, and then that night, thank him for all the blessings that day.

No doubt people with a positive attitude succeed better than those that don't.


----------



## djagusch

Lots of political talk last couple night. To sum up my thoughts. 

If you vote for clinton, brenie , cruz, Rubio, your voting for more of the same. They might have a little different flavor of ideas but it's still basically the same process that doesn't work. The don't have a way to talk directly to the regular Joe that gets them to rally.

What trump does is translates most concepts to the regular Joe that makes them get it enough to care. What the establishment is scared of is that. 

How many Americans understand that our trade deals are very one sided to help the other country? Trump can explain it enough to cause people to rally about it. Put pressure on the other elected officials that are being paid off to change or get voted out.

Thats what trump has going for him.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bernie says we can create a state of the art rail system to get trucks off the road.

 

I really do hope it's Bernie V. Trump.

It'll be 90% voter turnout for the country.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Price check please. 1.75 acre app.
About what would you charge? These a re a small set of town homes that have a berm with trees a couple ditches and tight areas between homes that don't allow access between 2 homes with a ride on sprayer, beside using a hose from the ride on if applicable


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2128810 said:


> Bernie says we can create a state of the art rail system to get trucks off the road.
> 
> 
> 
> I really do hope it's Bernie V. Trump.
> 
> It'll be 90% voter turnout for the country.


He'll never see the day it's done. Hell alot of won't see the day that would get done. You also don't need to be president to work on a plan like that


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2128812 said:


> He'll never see the day it's done. Hell alot of won't see the day that would get done. You also don't need to be president to work on a plan like that


Not to mention logistics.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2128811 said:


> Price check please. 1.75 acre app.
> About what would you charge? These a re a small set of town homes that have a berm with trees a couple ditches and tight areas between homes that don't allow access between 2 homes with a ride on sprayer, beside using a hose from the ride on if applicable


No idea without seeing it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

For you north metro guys, there is an office in North Branch doing DoT physicals for $60.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;2128822 said:


> For you north metro guys, there is an office in North Branch doing DoT physicals for $60.


Told you that 2 yrs ago.


----------



## Drakeslayer

jimslawnsnow;2128811 said:


> Price check please. 1.75 acre app.
> About what would you charge? These a re a small set of town homes that have a berm with trees a couple ditches and tight areas between homes that don't allow access between 2 homes with a ride on sprayer, beside using a hose from the ride on if applicable


You should take your material cost, Labor and add the profit that you need and that will get your price.:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## mnlefty

LwnmwrMan22;2128822 said:


> For you north metro guys, there is an office in North Branch doing DoT physicals for $60.


My most recent one was in Richfield for under $40... was a joke really. They were turning them out as fast as they could get you through foe the p test.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2128752 said:


> Why? It'll be the same stuff.


Cause maybe after me and sss pointed out a few things some of these guys will notice it now


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;2128824 said:


> Told you that 2 yrs ago.


One in st paul for 70-75 also


----------



## CityGuy

Got a love when the townships sweep there own intersections. Have to pace myself today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2128833 said:


> Got a love when the townships sweep there own intersections. Have to pace myself today.


More government overlap.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I hear backpack blowers. Someone is doing clean ups


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;2128824 said:


> Told you that 2 yrs ago.


Well yeah, but when your wife does occupational health for a living, you should be able to get a deal. It was going to be $268 through her office this year.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2128836 said:


> Well yeah, but when your wife does occupational health for a living, you should be able to get a deal. It was going to be $268 through her office this year.


Geez! That come with a happy ending???

And they say there's no money in healthcare!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2128840 said:


> Geez! That come with a happy ending???
> 
> And they say there's no money in healthcare!


No, not at the office, nor with attemted follow-up visits at home.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gas price alert again. +.20 per gallon today. Hurry up and fill up.

I'm guessing about $2.75/gallon this summer.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Drakeslayer;2128825 said:


> You should take your material cost, Labor and add the profit that you need and that will get your price.:laughing::laughing::laughing:


I never would have thunk of that. Thanks.

But in all seriousness, I know my price, just wondering what others would charge as another app company 30 miles away is doing it for 100 per app and take 5% off since they paid early. This would take a good 2 hours if not a tad more to complete


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;2128843 said:


> I never would have thunk of that. Thanks.
> 
> But in all seriousness, I know my price, just wondering what others would charge as another app company 30 miles away is doing it for 100 per app and take 5% off since they paid early. This would take a good 2 hours if not a tad more to complete


Seems a little cheap to me, especially with the drive time.

Serious question, how do you figure 2 hours?

Edit: how many apps did they sell them on? consider two of them basically worthless.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2128841 said:


> No, not at the office, nor with attemted follow-up visits at home.


Hahahahahaha


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2128843 said:


> I never would have thunk of that. Thanks.
> 
> But in all seriousness, I know my price, just wondering what others would charge as another app company 30 miles away is doing it for 100 per app and take 5% off since they paid early. This would take a good 2 hours if not a tad more to complete


I would be like 300... that's probably just me...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2128843 said:


> I never would have thunk of that. Thanks.
> 
> But in all seriousness, I know my price, just wondering what others would charge as another app company 30 miles away is doing it for 100 per app and take 5% off since they paid early. This would take a good 2 hours if not a tad more to complete


So $40/acre, +/-.

They are either not spreading at label rate, not spreading at all, you were given bad numbers, or you're giving us bad numbers.

Cause material costs alone, at label rate, are $40 / acre.


----------



## CityGuy

And here I sit now with the lift cylinder pin 3/4 of the way out, no hammer and no cotter keys.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I showed up at 7:00 today looking to do good things, amazing things. So far I managed to start my shirt on fire with an angle grinder. I wonder if it's a sign.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2128853 said:


> I showed up at 7:00 today looking to do good things, amazing things. So far I managed to start my shirt on fire with an angle grinder. I wonder if it's a sign.


Lol i see what you did there


----------



## SSS Inc.

I should add that my shirt is also brown in color.


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;2128855 said:


> I should add that my shirt is also brown in color.


Is it your shirt that is brown, or your pants that became brown when your shirt caught on fire?


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;2128853 said:


> I showed up at 7:00 today looking to do good things, amazing things. So far I managed to start my shirt on fire with an angle grinder. I wonder if it's a sign.


Done that before too. It'll make you check your drawers.


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;2128856 said:


> Is it your shirt that is brown, or your pants that became brown when your shirt caught on fire?


No my shirts just brown. It's just the color. You'd have to dig deep to figure out why I mentioned it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;2128844 said:


> Seems a little cheap to me, especially with the drive time.
> 
> Serious question, how do you figure 2 hours?
> 
> Edit: how many apps did they sell them on? consider two of them basically worthless.


5 apps. I know this property as I mow it. Asked for a fert and squirt app quote this year. They have other properties around, but do not spray all of them in 1 day


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;2128858 said:


> No my shirts just brown. It's just the color. You'd have to dig deep to figure out why I mentioned it.


Although I didn't catch the reference you made, I was just making a joke, that wasn't all that funny.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2128850 said:


> So $40/acre, +/-.
> 
> They are either not spreading at label rate, not spreading at all, you were given bad numbers, or you're giving us bad numbers.
> 
> Cause material costs alone, at label rate, are $40 / acre.


Numbers are from measurment. The bid was 500 plus taxes then minus the 5% discount for early payment. Just wondering if I'm losing my mind. I was over double thiers, if anyone is wondering


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;2128858 said:


> No my shirts just brown. It's just the color. You'd have to dig deep to figure out why I mentioned it.


Feel the Bern!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2128861 said:


> Numbers are from measurment. The bid was 500 plus taxes then minus the 5% discount for early payment. Just wondering if I'm losing my mind. I was over double thiers, if anyone is wondering


Did you see the actual bid? Or is that what the property told you?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2128855 said:


> I should add that my shirt is also brown in color.


Is it because you went in for too many spray tans?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2128861 said:


> Numbers are from measurment. The bid was 500 plus taxes then minus the 5% discount for early payment. Just wondering if I'm losing my mind. I was over double thiers, if anyone is wondering


I dont do my own fertilizer but yes i would think 100 is way cheap for 2 hours of work let alone material costs


----------



## Greenery

When's the auction?????


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2128865 said:


> Is it because you went in for too many spray tans?


That would be orange


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2128863 said:


> Did you see the actual bid? Or is that what the property told you?


Yes. He showed it to me. I told him he better double check. Bid said. 5 applications. 500 then had tax figured which was 30 something. Then took 5% off of that number for prepayment by a certain date. I don't think was figured correctly, but that's another subject. With all these low bids, my mind is blown and wanted others opinions


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2128869 said:


> Yes. He showed it to me. I told him he better double check. Bid said. 5 applications. 500 then had tax figured which was 30 something. Then took 5% off of that number for prepayment by a certain date. I don't think was figured correctly, but that's another subject. With all these low bids, my mind is blown and wanted others opinions


$500 total? Or $500 per application?

Cause someone isn't telling the truth.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;2128867 said:


> When's the auction?????


Mower auction???


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2128870 said:


> $500 total? Or $500 per application?
> 
> Cause someone isn't telling the truth.


I had total. They had to have messed up. Only thing I can think of. 500 per app seems too high


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;2128869 said:


> Yes. He showed it to me. I told him he better double check. Bid said. 5 applications. 500 then had tax figured which was 30 something. Then took 5% off of that number for prepayment by a certain date. I don't think was figured correctly, but that's another subject. With all these low bids, my mind is blown and wanted others opinions


Do you guys charge by the square foot for fert? Or do you just have a price per acre?

I don't fertilize but the reason I ask is because I was talking to one of my snow removal customers who asked if I fertilized, I said no, but I have a friend of mine who does it for my other customers. Anyways he said his guy said his yard was 60,000 sf that gets covered and he thought it seemed too big. I measured it out the other day cause he wants another quote for the year and it is only like 40,000 sf worth of lawn. Just curious. Guess he's getting ripped off a bit. I get over estimating a little, but that seems like quite the estimation


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2128875 said:


> I had total. They had to have messed up. Only thing I can think of. 500 per app seems too high


Unless they are using cheaper ag fert, not coated, and doing 1/2 or 1/3 rate apps.

Possibly going to charge for callbacks.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;2128876 said:


> Do you guys charge by the square foot for fert? Or do you just have a price per acre?
> 
> I don't fertilize but the reason I ask is because I was talking to one of my snow removal customers who asked if I fertilized, I said no, but I have a friend of mine who does it for my other customers. Anyways he said his guy said his yard was 60,000 sf that gets covered and he thought it seemed too big. I measured it out the other day cause he wants another quote for the year and it is only like 40,000 sf worth of lawn. Just curious. Guess he's getting ripped off a bit. I get over estimating a little, but that seems like quite the estimation


They probably measured without taking out landscape, house, walks,ect....


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;2128871 said:


> Mower auction???


Yup????????


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2128877 said:


> Unless they are using cheaper ag fert, not coated, and doing 1/2 or 1/3 rate apps.
> 
> Possibly going to charge for callbacks.


I asked him to send me a copy of the receipt. Last year he missed a ditch. I told the president. He asked him about it, and said he sprayed it. If he did it was water. These are 100% liquid apps. Mine are liquid weed killer/ pre em and granular fertilizer


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2128880 said:


> I asked him to send me a copy of the receipt. Last year he missed a ditch. I told the president. He asked him about it, and said he sprayed it. If he did it was water. These are 100% liquid apps. Mine are liquid weed killer/ pre em and granular fertilizer


Sounds like he is getting exactly what he is paying for then.......


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;2128878 said:


> They probably measured without taking out landscape, house, walks,ect....


That's what I figured. The house and landscapes takes up a considerable amount of space.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Crap. Dumped my sleeve of Thin Mints all over the floor.


----------



## qualitycut

Why everytime i get my haircut i get the garlic breath check. Wanted to puke


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;2128879 said:


> Yup????????


The day I get back from Vegas.


----------



## ryde307

We price fert by the 1000 Sqft up to an acre. Then it's a per acre price after. Access, hills, and small area effect pricing as well.
If the HOA is the size you said Jim we would be inline with CB on Pricing. $100 per app I don't understand. Unless the do fert on 3 and spot spray weeds on the other 2. Still at that point it would be break even at best.

For the sites I have quoted this spring I have come to the conclusion there are alot of people that don't understand the cost of doing business and/or they just want the work.

I always find it funny when 4 people bid a site for summer maint. and prices come in at $600 per month up to $1100. That is a huge spread.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2128887 said:


> The day I get back from Vegas.


If I don't get a flight soon I may have to hide in your suitcase.

There are a handful of auctions over the next few weeks.
There is one upcoming that SSS and I might be bidding against eachother.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Lundy lawn care is out working.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2128890 said:


> Lundy lawn care is out working.


Doing what?


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2128891 said:


> Doing what?


More harm than good would be my guess.


----------



## ryde307

Speaking of fertilizer. Just unloaded this.


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;2128893 said:


> More harm than good would be my guess.


Looks like they are pulling out a bunch of large bushes.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2128895 said:


> Looks like they are pulling out a bunch of large bushes.


Oooo thought doing lawn stuff.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2128885 said:


> Crap. Dumped my sleeve of Thin Mints all over the floor.


New diet plan...???
The dumping...not the eating.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2128895 said:


> Looks like they are pulling out a bunch of large bushes.


The ol' 1 cut prune trick.


----------



## andersman02

anyone know how tax works when buying something out of state? Were looking at a new dump trailer in ND, how would tax work for that?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2128900 said:


> Oooo thought doing lawn stuff.


Me too at first. Then my second time by it became clearer. Sorry to get everyone excited.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Anyone want some granite chips?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;2128910 said:


> Anyone want some granite chips?


Ha. Good luck with that.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2128910 said:


> Anyone want some granite chips?


Wow........


----------



## TKLAWN

andersman02;2128905 said:


> anyone know how tax works when buying something out of state? Were looking at a new dump trailer in ND, how would tax work for that?


You can pay tax when you buy it there or when you get the plates here I believe. 
If the tax rate is lower in ND you need to pay the difference here.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2128912 said:


> Wow........


That has to be 95% snow in that pile.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2128914 said:


> That has to be 95% snow in that pile.


Yes. It's about half the size it was when we blew it. Still a lot of granite there.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2128914 said:


> That has to be 95% snow in that pile.


Yea looks like just the top layer is the chips.


----------



## skorum03

http://www.bizpacreview.com/2015/09...tion-about-hillarys-choice-of-clothing-255287


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Better check your coronas for glass shards


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone doing the Skywarn training in North Branch tonight??


----------



## ryde307

Anyone going to any auctions soon?


----------



## Doughboy12

Anyone doing aeration in the Richfield area....later this spring of course?


----------



## qualitycut

Gertens is uncovering shrubs


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2128943 said:


> Gertens is uncovering shrubs


Don't want the mold to start with all that warmth.


----------



## ryde307

So if I understand this correctly Brighhtview is trying to put together a group to co-buy from suppliers.


----------



## Drakeslayer

ryde307;2128945 said:


> So if I understand this correctly Brighhtview is trying to put together a group to co-buy from suppliers.


Seems like kind of an odd idea to me. Are they doing it just to be nice to the little guys?


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2128946 said:


> Seems like kind of an odd idea to me. Are they doing it just to be nice to the little guys?


Or ti profit somehow. Dot all over on 494 by MOA


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Sent 5000 mailers out yesterday. Got one call so far


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2128946 said:


> Seems like kind of an odd idea to me. Are they doing it just to be nice to the little guys?


Nope... My take is they want to make sure they can get rid of the volume of materials the buy when needed. For a small profit I'm sure. 
As you know big guys never help little guys.


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2128949 said:


> Sent 5000 mailers out yesterday. Got one call so far


"Stop sending me this crap" click.

:laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2128945 said:


> So if I understand this correctly Brighhtview is trying to put together a group to co-buy from suppliers.


Sounds to me like a Sam's Club / Costco type deal for landscape supplies.

You be a member, pay a fee, and we'll use our buying power, along with our members, to gather discounts.

Whether or not those are discounts on products you'll use, that's a wait to be seen.


----------



## Doughboy12

Cynical bunch..........:waving:


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2128949 said:


> Sent 5000 mailers out yesterday. Got one call so far


What that cost?


----------



## albhb3

plants are out of the ground solid 2+ inches on the west side of house


----------



## Doughboy12

Forgot to mention the phone call I got yesterday......

True Green is hiring....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2128954 said:


> What that cost?


Around 1000 I believe for thr mailers and postage


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2128951 said:


> "Stop sending me this crap" click.
> 
> :laughing:


Homeowner response.


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;2128955 said:


> plants are out of the ground solid 2+ inches on the west side of house


Thats from last fall when it got warm again.


----------



## mnlefty

LwnmwrMan22;2128952 said:


> Sounds to me like a Sam's Club / Costco type deal for landscape supplies.
> 
> You be a member, pay a fee, and we'll use our buying power, along with our members, to gather discounts.
> 
> Whether or not those are discounts on products you'll use, that's a wait to be seen.


It's been tried before. When I started at Lesco in the mid-2000s there was one that was semi-popular, can't remember the name. There were a few things that it saved a ton of money on, but plenty of stuff that was not advantageous, to the point most people off the street got a better deal. If you were a "member" you were locked in to their price sheet across the board, not just for the good deals.

You can bet Brightview isn't doing it out of the goodness of their hearts. They hold a purchasing power advantage over the little guy that only pays off on the work that is actually sold and completed... why not find a way to profit off of that advantage without having to sell and complete the work that goes with it?


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2128952 said:


> Sounds to me like a Sam's Club / Costco type deal for landscape supplies.
> 
> You be a member, pay a fee, and we'll use our buying power, along with our members, to gather discounts.
> 
> Whether or not those are discounts on products you'll use, that's a wait to be seen.


I was thinking something like this. There is not a single vendor/supplier/dealer/manufactor that would not bend over backwards for their business already. Trying to understand the upside for them.


----------



## mnlefty

qualitycut;2128866 said:


> *I dont do my own fertilizer* but yes i would think 100 is way cheap for 2 hours of work let alone material costs


Do you sub it out, refer them to someone, or just tell them you don't do it when they ask? Better margins in apps than mowing...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2128962 said:


> I was thinking something like this. There is not a single vendor/supplier/dealer/manufactor that would not bend over backwards for their business already. Trying to understand the upside for them.


Make money off of the little guy, while increasing their buying power, hopefully dropping the prices they pay.


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2128945 said:


> So if I understand this correctly Brighhtview is trying to put together a group to co-buy from suppliers.


You'd think their discount would be steep enough already...


----------



## qualitycut

mnlefty;2128964 said:


> Do you sub it out, refer them to someone, or just tell them you don't do it when they ask? Better margins in apps than mowing...


Sub it out. I don't have enough to make it worth doing it myself. I Mark it up 10-15%


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;2128967 said:


> Sub it out. I don't have enough to make it worth doing it myself. I Mark it up 10-15%


Sub it to me and make 20%


----------



## Doughboy12

ryde307;2128969 said:


> Sub it to me and make 20%


Can I get in on this too????


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2128969 said:


> Sub it to me and make 20%


Its maybe 1k a app


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2128959 said:


> Thats from last fall when it got warm again.


Im sorry sir but that would be incorrect


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2128966 said:


> You'd think their discount would be steep enough already...


But if they can get enough people to buy in, decrease their costs with greater buying power, plus not give as steep of discount to the "members", now they are making money off of the product, and with enough members, making most of their costs back.

Kinda like Interstate with Northern Salt.


----------



## TKLAWN

albhb3;2128974 said:


> Im sorry sir but that would be incorrect


Too bad their going to freeze again.


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;2128974 said:


> Im sorry sir but that would be incorrect


All my stiff grew a couple inches last fall after i Cut it. Maybe hastas did all my south facing stuff hasnt done anything and is in the sun constantly


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2128978 said:


> All my stiff grew a couple inches last fall after i Cut it. Maybe hastas did all my south facing stuff hasnt done anything and is in the sun constantly


Too much time on tinder???


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2128979 said:


> Too much time on tinder???


No but was over in sss hood and very high quality tendering in that area


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2128981 said:


> No but was over in sss hood and very high quality tendering in that area


Saw a montage of tinder the other day...


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2128981 said:


> No but was over in sss hood and very high quality tendering in that area


You should see the views when I pick up my kids at school. I'm kinda like Mr Mom in the winter so they love me.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2128989 said:


> You should see the views when I pick up my kids at school. I'm kinda like Mr Mom in the winter so they love me.


Nice... Thumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2128949 said:


> Sent 5000 mailers out yesterday. Got one call so far


No offense but when I get those for any type of work or what not they usually get filed right away in the appropriate bin.


----------



## Doughboy12

Sounds like the bottom drops out next week again. We have snow for St. Patrick's day. Attm


----------



## mnlefty

CityGuy;2128996 said:


> No offense but when I get those for any type of work or what not they usually get filed right away in the appropriate bin.


That's typical... they're designed for volume and repetition. If I recall correctly the typical response rate is only a couple % at best. The key is repetition though, the same 1 to 5000 people 5 times should yield much better results than 25000 once.


----------



## Doughboy12

mnlefty;2128999 said:


> That's typical... they're designed for volume and repetition. If I recall correctly the typical response rate is only a couple % at best. The key is repetition though, the same 1 to 5000 people 5 times should yield much better results than 25000 once.


There was a study done that it takes 7 contacts to seal the deal....according to "Constant Contact." Or something like that.


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;2128996 said:


> No offense but when I get those for any type of work or what not they usually get filed right away in the appropriate bin.


I know that 99% of our Brochures go in the trash but its the other 300 people that call us that matter. Mailings are a numbers game. Large volumes and hit them year after year. Some people actually think they have used us in the past when they have not and this is simply because they are so familiar with our name. You have to be invested in the long term and not expect to realize its full potential after doing it once. But it definitely works.


----------



## SSS Inc.

mnlefty;2128999 said:


> That's typical... they're designed for volume and repetition. If I recall correctly the typical response rate is only a couple % at best. The key is repetition though, the same 1 to 5000 people 5 times should yield much better results than 25000 once.


I type too slow but you are right on and beat me to it. Thumbs Up 1% is considered a success. Most guys spend thousands once and quit.


----------



## CityGuy

Hockey Day MN next year to Stillwater.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Doughboy12;2128997 said:


> Sounds like the bottom drops out next week again. We have snow for St. Patrick's day. Attm


Caught the last few sec. Of 11 forcast sounds like a very strong Strom system with raining changing to snow, a couple inches possible :/
30 for a high.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2129003 said:


> I type too slow but you are right on and beat me to it. Thumbs Up 1% is considered a success. Most guys spend thousands once and quit.


Double post


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;2129002 said:


> I know that 99% of our Brochures go in the trash but its the other 300 people that call us that matter. Mailings are a numbers game. Large volumes and hit them year after year. Some people actually think they have used us in the past when they have not and this is simply because they are so familiar with our name. You have to be invested in the long term and not expect to realize its full potential after doing it once. But it definitely works.


Do you think that mailings work better than word of mouth or even just a Name/Number on the side of your trucks?


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;2129002 said:


> I know that 99% of our Brochures go in the trash but its the other 300 people that call us that matter. Mailings are a numbers game. Large volumes and hit them year after year. Some people actually think they have used us in the past when they have not and this is simply because they are so familiar with our name. You have to be invested in the long term and not expect to realize its full potential after doing it once. But it definitely works.


Do you also hit the same area or people for several years with mailings?

Just curious.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2129003 said:


> I type too slow but you are right on and beat me to it. Thumbs Up 1% is considered a success. Most guys spend thousands once and quit.


Yea 1% is supposed to be it. Need to send a lot of them to make it work especially in the lawn industry.


----------



## qualitycut

I think sending to businesses would be more beneficial.


----------



## cbservicesllc

mnlefty;2128999 said:


> That's typical... they're designed for volume and repetition. If I recall correctly the typical response rate is only a couple % at best. The key is repetition though, the same 1 to 5000 people 5 times should yield much better results than 25000 once.


This......


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;2129010 said:


> Do you think that mailings work better than word of mouth or even just a Name/Number on the side of your trucks?


Mailings.


CityGuy;2129011 said:


> Do you also hit the same area or people for several years with mailings?
> Just curious.


I hit everybody I would want to work for over and over again. That's as much as I'll share.



qualitycut;2129012 said:


> Yea 1% is supposed to be it. Need to send a lot of them to make it work especially in the lawn industry.


Its the same in our industry. Plus guys pay too much to send out something unappealing. Some words on a pink postcard isn't going to have the same impact as a full color glossy card or brochure. Again, its not something that works overnight. Limit your words, people like pictures.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I have gotten 4 calls already today. they hit the mail today. did 3 estimates and 1 for tomorrow since that one is out of town. no yes' yet


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2129017 said:


> Mailings.
> 
> I hit everybody I would want to work for over and over again. That's as much as I'll share.
> 
> Its the same in our industry. Plus guys pay too much to send out something unappealing. Some words on a pink postcard isn't going to have the same impact as a full color glossy card or brochure. Again, its not something that works overnight. Limit your words, people like pictures.


Yea i will look at the glossy mailers i get the rest go in the trash


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2129019 said:


> Yea i will look at the glossy mailers i get the rest go in the trash


mine are super shiney. everyone says nicely done


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2129023 said:


> mine are super shiney. everyone says nicely done


Thats the only way to go imo.


----------



## SSS Inc.

So, what's everyone's thoughts on Donald Trump? Big debate


----------



## banonea

Got a screaming deal on a air compressor today at harbor freight. About a $900.00 stand up refurbished air compressor, mark down to $500, renewed my Harbor Freight inside Track Club membership and got it for $250.00.....score


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2129026 said:


> So, what's everyone's thoughts on Donald Trump? Big debate


Lmao! Wait till it starts at least. I better charge my phone for this


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2129028 said:


> Lmao! Wait till it starts at least. I better charge my phone for this


You better get ready. My lap top is charged and ready to go. I'm going to be on every candidate like white on rice.


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2129027 said:


> Got a screaming deal on a air compressor today at harbor freight. About a $900.00 stand up refurbished air compressor, mark down to $500, renewed my Harbor Freight inside Track Club membership and got it for $250.00.....score


Hope it came with a warranty


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2129029 said:


> You better get ready. My lap top is charged and ready to go. I'm going to be on every candidate like white on rice.


Crap i always forget about using my laptop. Its sitting right next to me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So NWS guy hosting the Skywarn class says the snow totals don't jump back and forth on the website when you hit refresh. 

I wanted to get into it with him, but I'm surrounded by cops and firemen. I don't want my behind kicked.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2129034 said:


> So NWS guy hosting the Skywarn class says the snow totals don't jump back and forth on the website when you hit refresh.
> 
> I wanted to get into it with him, but I'm surrounded by cops and firemen. I don't want my behind kicked.


Your white, they wouldn't beat you


----------



## qualitycut

Had 3 people apply today and they all want 16 and hour for mowing lawn.


----------



## skorum03

This will be the final night of Rubio.


----------



## SSS Inc.

He's talking different but.........


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;2129026 said:


> So, what's everyone's thoughts on Donald Trump? Big debate


I'm not watching but common sense tells me that he's probably dominating.

(I'm hoping to get home soon so I can watch.)


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2129039 said:


> I'm not watching but common sense tells me that he's probably dominating.
> 
> (I'm hoping to get home soon so I can watch.)


just started......ussmileyflag


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2129036 said:


> Had 3 people apply today and they all want 16 and hour for mowing lawn.


It won't be long and you'll be paying 15 an hour


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;2129039 said:


> I'm not watching but common sense tells me that he's probably dominating.
> 
> (I'm hoping to get home soon so I can watch.)


Quality and I will keep you up to date.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2129041 said:


> It won't be long and you'll be paying 15 an hour


I pay 14 usually. I will pay what they are worth but I can tell a few of these people are worth about 8


----------



## skorum03

Hey Marco, the 5% of the world's populaton in America account for a lot of the world's consumption


----------



## SSS Inc.

I still can't believe nobody commented on the 5" of snow on the meteogram. W/ COMPACTION ON.


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;2129045 said:


> I still can't believe nobody commented on the 5" of snow on the meteogram. W/ COMPACTION ON.


Haven't checked the weather for a couple of weeks now.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2129045 said:


> I still can't believe nobody commented on the 5" of snow on the meteogram. W/ COMPACTION ON.


Was waiting on lwmr to be done with his skywarn class. Dont need him swearing in front of his kid


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;2129045 said:


> I still can't believe nobody commented on the 5" of snow on the meteogram. W/ COMPACTION ON.


Ummm....like when is this happening?? I'm going to take in some spring training starting tomorrow.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2129038 said:


> He's talking different but.........


Still not saying what he will do just putting blame on others. Cruz at least explained how he would end sanctuary cites


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;2129048 said:


> Ummm....like when is this happening?? I'm going to take in some spring training starting tomorrow.


Don't worry yet. Just one run.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2129049 said:


> Cruz at least explained how he would end sanctuary cites


I'm a huge fan of that plan.


----------



## CityGuy

Nice goal.

Zach gets it


----------



## SSS Inc.

Trump so far sounds very serious and monitone tonight.


----------



## Camden

Did any of you hear Obama today say that the Senate needs to do their job?

How about he goes first. Secure the border, let's start with that.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;2129054 said:


> Trump so far sounds very serious and monitone tonight.


Uh oh, don't tell me he's going in for an unscheduled pit stop when he's leading.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Sr. and I talked about Trump needs a Coach. I think he finally got one. Not great and beautiful but better so far.


----------



## TKLAWN

Camden;2129048 said:


> Ummm....like when is this happening?? I'm going to take in some spring training starting tomorrow.


Next Thursday I'd guess?


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2129034 said:


> So NWS guy hosting the Skywarn class says the snow totals don't jump back and forth on the website when you hit refresh.
> 
> I wanted to get into it with him, but I'm surrounded by cops and firemen. I don't want my behind kicked.


They don't care most are there because they have to be.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2129057 said:


> Sr. and I talked about Trump needs a Coach. I think he finally got one. Not great and beautiful but better so far.


Hes tanking!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hmmm. Kind of dodged the question then looked for praise about the civility of the debate.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2129060 said:


> Hes tanking!!!!!!!!!!


Your kidding but I often question whether he really wants to be president. Publicity stunt gone too far. Egg on all our faces?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2129062 said:


> Your kidding but I often question whether he really wants to be president. Publicity stunt gone too far. Egg on all our faces?


I know. Yea I wonder as well. Business stunt?


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2129063 said:


> I know. Yea I wonder as well. Business stunt?


Quite a few people have been wondering that for a while. I don't see how you go this far without being serious


----------



## qualitycut

Im seriously confused right now lol.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Wait, what?

http://www.mediaite.com/tv/megyn-kelly-trumps-unscripted-campaign-is-a-breath-of-fresh-air/


----------



## qualitycut

Gertens quit selling anchor block


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2129067 said:


> Gertens quit selling anchor block


Something to do with Belgard buying Anchor?


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2129068 said:


> Something to do with Belgard buying Anchor?


Yea I forgot about that

I was just so used to opening my price book and Anchor was always the first one there lol


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2129062 said:


> Your kidding but I often question whether he really wants to be president. Publicity stunt gone too far. Egg on all our faces?


Not mine....... I told you so.... #ToSoonToTell

#I'dVoteForHimIfHeWasTheOption


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2129069 said:


> Yea I forgot about that
> 
> I was just so used to opening my price book and Anchor was always the first one there lol


Thumbs Up :salute:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

What the cafe!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2129069 said:


> Yea I forgot about that
> 
> I was just so used to opening my price book and Anchor was always the first one there lol


I didn't get a price book yet


----------



## SSS Inc.

Uh oh. Not good there.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2129075 said:


> I didn't get a price book yet


Need to pick them up.

edit. I could grab one and we could meet at sss shop and drive around all of his toys


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2129076 said:


> Uh oh. Not good there.


I feel like hes having a real tough time keeping his composer tonight starting to go edge into how he usually is.


----------



## Doughboy12

Can't believe he had the balls to accuse someone of repeating themselves. That's all he does..............


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2129069 said:


> Yea I forgot about that
> 
> I was just so used to opening my price book and Anchor was always the first one there lol


Is Taco Bloc in there?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2129077 said:


> Need to pick them up.
> 
> edit. I could grab one and we could meet at sss shop and drive around all of his toys


Only if you guys buy me Culvers.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2129081 said:


> Only if you guys buy me Culvers.


It will be Friday so fish or burger?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Lwnmwr.....Were you at the skywarn class for real? There's a picture on Facebook.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;2129082 said:


> It will be Friday so fish or burger?


I'm Lutheran. We can eat meat on Fridays.


----------



## Doughboy12

Where you sitting Lwnmwrman?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2129085 said:


> I'm Lutheran. We can eat meat on Fridays.


Im Catholic and so can I


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2129084 said:


> Lwnmwr.....Were you at the skywarn class for real? There's a picture on Facebook.


Beat me to it.....lol


----------



## SSS Inc.

This you?.........


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2129087 said:


> Im Catholic and so can I


This........
But I thought I would ask...:waving:


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2129077 said:


> Need to pick them up.
> 
> edit. I could grab one and we could meet at sss shop and drive around all of his toys


Usually they mail me one


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2129086 said:


> Where you sitting Lwnmwrman?


The guy looking and smiling at the camera in the hat


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2129091 said:


> Usually they mail me one


Im surprised. They tried charging for them a few years ago lol. Free disc though.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2129092 said:


> The guy looking and smiling at the camera in the hat


SSS nailed it....


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2129087 said:


> Im Catholic and so can I


This.......


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2129093 said:


> Im surprised. They tried charging for them a few years ago lol. Free disc though.


They sent me a jump drive a couple years ago then they also sent me a catalog


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2129094 said:


> SSS nailed it....


He did. :laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2129097 said:


> He did. :laughing:


Kinda Creepy since we've never met isn't it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2129098 said:


> Kinda Creepy since we've never met isn't it.


My 10 year old thinks I have a stalker now.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2129099 said:


> My 10 year old thinks I have a stalker now.


Maybe that's what one of the s' stands for?


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2129098 said:


> Kinda Creepy since we've never met isn't it.


I'm not buying it..........:waving:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2129101 said:


> Maybe that's what one of the s' stands for?


Stalking Sexy Studs?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;2129102 said:


> I'm not buying it..........:waving:


Seriously....Jeremy and I have never met. I'll never forget his voice from his time one snowy night on WCCO radio though.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2129104 said:


> Seriously....Jeremy and I have never met. I'll never forget his voice from his time one snowy night on WCCO radio though.


Stalker!....


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2129104 said:


> Seriously....Jeremy and I have never met. I'll never forget his voice from his time one snowy night on WCCO radio though.


Creepy that's for sure.......


----------



## DDB

Lwnmwrman...Whats the brand of the dethatchers that you use? I think I remember you saying you don't use JRCO's.


----------



## Doughboy12

Well that was a let down.....where was all the drama you guys promised???


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2129104 said:


> Seriously....Jeremy and I have never met. I'll never forget his voice from his time one snowy night on WCCO radio though.


Ummmmm. No comment. Lol


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2129109 said:


> ummmmm. No comment. Lol


:d...............


----------



## Doughboy12

Wait what???????? 

The Wild LOST? Against Edmonton?

Get the golf clubs ready.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

DDB;2129107 said:


> Lwnmwrman...Whats the brand of the dethatchers that you use? I think I remember you saying you don't use JRCO's.


http://www.cmpattachments.com/


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.cmpattachments.com/


----------



## qualitycut

Im still confused what just happened at this debate here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2129110 said:


> :d...............


Duh, you saw my pic tonight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ryde -

When are you leaving again??


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2129114 said:


> Im still confused what just happened at this debate here


Yeah I don't know either.


----------



## DDB

LwnmwrMan22;2129112 said:


> http://www.cmpattachments.com/


Thanks Thumbs Up

Do you find that these remove more thatch then the JRCO's? In the past I had a dethatcher that had similar tines and it seemed to pull more thatch out than the JRCO's do.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2129115 said:


> Duh, you saw my pic tonight.


Hes just a good ol fashion Facebook stalker.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

DDB;2129118 said:


> Thanks Thumbs Up
> 
> Do you find that these remove more thatch then the JRCO's? In the past I had a dethatcher that had similar tines and it seemed to pull more thatch out than the JRCO's do.


Honestly, I sold it to JimLawn last year. The times are VERY stiff compared to JRCO, so you need to make sure it's set up right.

However, the Thatcher itself is built much more solid, so it's easy to set it up so you don't have to worry about it flexing and bending.

We just use our backpack blowers for the most part and have very minimal thatch buildup at spring cleanup time.

I would buy it in a heartbeat over a JrCo.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

DDB;2129118 said:


> Thanks Thumbs Up
> 
> Do you find that these remove more thatch then the JRCO's? In the past I had a dethatcher that had similar tines and it seemed to pull more thatch out than the JRCO's do.


I bought a 60 cmp from lwnmwrman. I hate it compared to the jrco. I sell it to you


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2129121 said:


> I bought a 60 cmp from lwnmwrman. I hate it compared to the jrco. I sell it to you


Why???????


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2129121 said:


> I bought a 60 cmp from lwnmwrman. I hate it compared to the jrco. I sell it to you


How much?......


----------



## DDB

jimslawnsnow;2129121 said:


> I bought a 60 cmp from lwnmwrman. I hate it compared to the jrco. I sell it to you


I guess maybe I'll stick with the JRCO's.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2129123 said:


> How much?......


I want 2nd dibs, I tried to buy it from lwnmwr last year but Jim beat me to it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2129122 said:


> Why???????


I doesn't pull thatch out like the jrco. I adjusted it a bunch and it didn't really. It's tough built


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2129123 said:


> How much?......


300.................. or trade for 60 jrco in good shape


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2129126 said:


> I doesn't pull thatch out like the jrco. I adjusted it a bunch and it didn't really. It's tough built


I could see that. One thing about the JRCO is you can set it so the times drag in the turf without really digging in. If you do that with the stiff tines on the CMP, you're going to be digging in.

You'd have to fine tune the CMP more.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Pretty sure Polaris has a 60" JRCO he might sell now that he doesn't mow. I think that's who bought my Jrco's last year.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;2129125 said:


> I want 2nd dibs, I tried to buy it from lwnmwr last year but Jim beat me to it.


You can have it.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2129116 said:


> Ryde -
> 
> When are you leaving again??


Wed early morning.

If you and sss never met how did he know that was you?


----------



## ryde307

If you guys are going to sss shop I'm coming with. I have always wanted to try running a paver.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2129132 said:


> Wed early morning.
> 
> If you and sss never met how did he know that was you?


Sss Facebook stalks everyone


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2129134 said:


> If you guys are going to sss shop I'm coming with. I have always wanted to try running a paver.


We could go when he's gone, mill up some of his lot pave and roll it and see if he noticed lol m


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2129132 said:


> Wed early morning.
> 
> If you and sss never met how did he know that was you?


Good. Give me a report on the lines so I know how soon I need to be at the airport.

We'll be landing about midnight Vegas time Sunday night if you're taking the red-eye home.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2129136 said:


> We could go when he's gone, mill up some of his lot pave and roll it and see if he noticed lol m


I'm in............
Maybe I could pick up those chips I was going to get.

Or just go clean up the mess Drake made. :laughing:


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;2129119 said:


> Hes just a good ol fashion Facebook stalker.


Lwnmwrdood is referred to as the stalker here ever since his walk through at Norman mcquacks when we were there. ☺☺☺

Didn't even say hi.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2129137 said:


> Good. Give me a report on the lines so I know how soon I need to be at the airport.
> 
> We'll be landing about midnight Vegas time Sunday night if you're taking the red-eye home.


Aren't you leaving from the small terminal?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2129137 said:


> Good. Give me a report on the lines so I know how soon I need to be at the airport.
> 
> We'll be landing about midnight Vegas time Sunday night if you're taking the red-eye home.


Umm you're leaving a couple days later and totally different time dude


----------



## Camden

DDB;2129124 said:


> I guess maybe I'll stick with the JRCO's.


FWIW - I have a CMP and it's pretty sweet. It's heavy duty and it does everything I need it to.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2129140 said:


> Aren't you leaving from the small terminal?


No, #1..... And yeah, Sunday night at 10 pm. Sure as cafe better not be an hour or two wait to get through security then.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2129143 said:


> No, #1..... And yeah, Sunday night at 10 pm. Sure as cafe better not be an hour or two wait to get through security then.


Your flying spirit the flight will be delayed a few hours anyway so i wouldn't worry.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2129143 said:


> No, #1..... And yeah, Sunday night at 10 pm. Sure as cafe better not be an hour or two wait to get through security then.


Bad times are reported as 45 minutes. So you need to be there 2 hrs early.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2129144 said:


> Your flying spirit the flight will be delayed a few hours anyway so i wouldn't worry.


Oh, and remember your boom box....:laughing:


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2129144 said:


> Your flying spirit the flight will be delayed a few hours anyway so i wouldn't worry.


It'll get delayed and then after a few hours they'll cancel it. Happened to my brother just last week.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Nothing like waking up to a crying kid, then quickly realizing he can barely breath. We rushed him and my wife out the door to go to the er. Place is empty, and they make them wait. WTF? He's a 2 year old who can't breath. Rant over


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2129148 said:


> Nothing like waking up to a crying kid, then quickly realizing he can barely breath. We rushed him and my wife out the door to go to the er. Place is empty, and they make them wait. WTF? He's a 2 year old who can't breath. Rant over


Is everything ok now?


----------



## Doughboy12

30......been that for an hour or two.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2129148 said:


> Nothing like waking up to a crying kid, then quickly realizing he can barely breath. We rushed him and my wife out the door to go to the er. Place is empty, and they make them wait. WTF? He's a 2 year old who can't breath. Rant over


That sucks. Hope everything turns out ok.


----------



## CityGuy

32° with a light wind


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2129084 said:


> Lwnmwr.....Were you at the skywarn class for real? There's a picture on Facebook.


I found him, 2nd row from the back I think

Edit: I see you more than covered that... and made a diagram... haha


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2129151 said:


> Is everything ok now?


They determined he has croup. They gave him a nebulizer treatment, a steroid and antibiotics. Now the 4 year old goes in at 945


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Rain every day next week. We need it to wash all the dirt away


----------



## jimslawnsnow

When doing estimates yesterday, every yard had green grass growing in it, and not just the sunny areas either, still to soft for machines


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2129031 said:


> Hope it came with a warranty


Yes it did


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That 00z Meteogram can go to cafe. I can tell you that much.


----------



## mnlefty

Gonna tee it up for the first time this year today.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2129161 said:


> They determined he has croup. They gave him a nebulizer treatment, a steroid and antibiotics. Now the 4 year old goes in at 945


Glad they figured it out... Nothing worse than bringing your kids to the hospital...


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2129165 said:


> That 00z Meteogram can go to cafe. I can tell you that much.


I'll take 6 inches (of snow).


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2129165 said:


> That 00z Meteogram can go to cafe. I can tell you that much.


That about sums it up...

NWS does have temps 5-10 degrees higher though


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I just don't want 8" of snow. That'll dramatically drop the temps for the following week when I'm out of town, so any moisture would be a greater chance of snow.

Not to mention how soft the ground is. Just pushing snow over the curb or off the blacktop would cause damage without even driving on the turf.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2129178 said:


> I just don't want 8" of snow. That'll dramatically drop the temps for the following week when I'm out of town, so any moisture would be a greater chance of snow.
> 
> Not to mention how soft the ground is. Just pushing snow over the curb or off the blacktop would cause damage without even driving on the turf.


You won't get 8" of snow, you'll get 16" haha


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2129187 said:


> You won't get 8" of snow, you'll get 16" haha


Could very well if you watch.....










Roughly 2 -3" of moisture??

Then add in the storm that develops over Kansas about 1/2 way through, slides NW through WI, and brings the cold air back....










Even moreso when the low stalls out over Lake Superior.


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;2129086 said:


> Where you sitting Lwnmwrman?


Everybody decided to leave their parents basement last night!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2129194 said:


> Could very well if you watch.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roughly 2 -3" of moisture??
> 
> Then add in the storm that develops over Kansas about 1/2 way through, slides NW through WI, and brings the cold air back....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even moreso when the low stalls out over Lake Superior.


At this point, I'll take the 2"-3" of moisture as rain. A month ago I would have welcomed snow


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2129196 said:


> Everybody decided to leave their parents basement last night!


Bahahahaha


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2129196 said:


> Everybody decided to leave their parents basement last night!


Kinda scary with all those crazies running around


----------



## Bill1090

That Jeremy guy is screwed!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Johnny Dee is on board for a big storm... Pretty slim transition line, as is usually the case with spring storms.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Has anyone here ever been awarded work they won off of MinuteBids?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2129218 said:


> Has anyone here ever been awarded work they won off of MinuteBids?


Never heard of it


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2129218 said:


> Has anyone here ever been awarded work they won off of MinuteBids?


I do not know anyone who has tried it.

It's always free to register on MinuteBids If your customer is a MinuteBids Basic user, the only time you pay is when your bid wins a project. MinuteBids will charge your registered credit card a small fee, based on the total value of your submitted bid, 3% of the total value your approved bid, with a $50 minimum and capped at $1,000. And it can be 100% free if your property or facility managers subscribe to the MinuteBids Corporate Platform.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wyoming PD got my better side.


----------



## NorthernProServ

One of our commercials

http://kstp.com/news/maple-grove-embezzlement-charges/4070880/?cat=12196


----------



## SSS Inc.

I know you guys love rollers. Here's one we finally picked up today.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Nice sideways picture.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2129240 said:


> I know you guys love rollers. Here's one we finally picked up today.


You buy that from LwnmwrMan22?? Looks like his equipment.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2129240 said:


> I know you guys love rollers. Here's one we finally picked up today.


rolled it over already


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2129239 said:


> One of our commercials
> 
> http://kstp.com/news/maple-grove-embezzlement-charges/4070880/?cat=12196


Wonder if she stole any Northern Property Services checks? :realmad:


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2129240 said:


> I know you guys love rollers. Here's one we finally picked up today.


Looks pretty dang new


----------



## qualitycut

Have someone coming for an interview, whats the over under they dont show up?


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2129249 said:


> Have someone coming for an interview, whats the over under they dont show up?


It's nice out, it's a Friday. Zero chance they show up


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2129249 said:


> Have someone coming for an interview, whats the over under they dont show up?


They won't or they will want $20 a hour


----------



## qualitycut

Homeowner aerating their yard with a pull behind


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2129218 said:


> Has anyone here ever been awarded work they won off of MinuteBids?


Tried it before. A management company we were looking to work with runs through it. Looked into it made it about 5 minutes, gave up.



skorum03;2129250 said:


> It's nice out, it's a Friday. Zero chance they show up


This. I am wondering why I am at work today. We did pull the grill outside so we are grilling brats for lunch.


----------



## qualitycut

So i bought new tab for dump trailer and the plate is mia. Will i need to pay for tabs again with the new plate?


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;2129240 said:


> I know you guys love rollers. Here's one we finally picked up today.


Where did that come from? Really looks like the city it's old one.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2129251 said:


> They won't or they will want $20 a hour


I'll come work for you for 20 an hour.

But, I can't work monday thru Friday from 600 a.m. to 500 p.m.


----------



## CityGuy

Is it sick kid day?

Had to go get the kid at daycare and bring her to the Dr because they think she has pink eye.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2129257 said:


> So i bought new tab for dump trailer and the plate is mia. Will i need to pay for tabs again with the new plate?


no just a plate fee which I think is like $12


----------



## DDB

LwnmwrMan22;2129218 said:


> Has anyone here ever been awarded work they won off of MinuteBids?


Bid on a few but never won any.


----------



## qualitycut

Was 15 min early. Just talked to my buddy and he was supposed to interview him yesterday and didn't show lol


----------



## jimslawnsnow

4 year old has influenza, with high fever. March sucks for sickness


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2129257 said:


> So i bought new tab for dump trailer and the plate is mia. Will i need to pay for tabs again with the new plate?


Shouldn't have to. If ya do it's only like $20


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2129277 said:


> Shouldn't have to. If ya do it's only like $20


50 something and i still have the one o bought they don't need more of my money


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;2129261 said:


> Where did that come from? Really looks like the city it's old one.


Ummm. It's made by Bomag and it's Brand New. I suppose some city could have owned a similar model at some point. I heard Bomag is a pretty big company that makes a lot of machines all over the world.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2129281 said:


> Ummm. It's made by Bomag and it's Brand New. I suppose some city could have owned a similar model at some point. I heard Bomag is a pretty big company that makes a lot of machines all over the world.


No no no, there is only one.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2129287 said:


> No no no, there is only one.


Maybe they buffed it and rolled back the meter to show 1 hour.


----------



## qualitycut

What kind of x marks you guys have? X series any good?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2129291 said:


> What kind of x marks you guys have? X series any good?


I wouldn't have anything less. I'm only moving on from my because of lack of dealer support.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2129290 said:


> Maybe they buffed it and rolled back the meter to show 1 hour.


YOU WERE TAKEN!!!! Musta bought it at an auction, no??


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2129290 said:


> Maybe they buffed it and rolled back the meter to show 1 hour.


Thats all it would take lwmr to tip it


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2129293 said:


> I wouldn't have anything less. I'm only moving on from my because of lack of dealer support.


It wouldn't be used a lot so was looking at the mid one e series i think? My walks get the most use


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2129296 said:


> It wouldn't be used a lot so was looking at the mid one e series i think? My walks get the most use


Walk behind you are a cruel boss!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2129296 said:


> It wouldn't be used a lot so was looking at the mid one e series i think? My walks get the most use


I have one or 2 I'll sell you. Just under 300 hours. Kohler efi. 60" deck, good suspension seat, no flat fronts.OCDC as well 7k each


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;2129300 said:


> Walk behind you are a cruel boss!!!


Honestly for residential you really don't anything more than them or standers


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2129296 said:


> It wouldn't be used a lot so was looking at the mid one e series i think? My walks get the most use


We have been down this road before, and I will be told I'm wrong again,

Nothing but x series.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2129293 said:


> I wouldn't have anything less. I'm only moving on from my because of lack of dealer support.


Agreed... that's all I have... X series FTW


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2129296 said:


> It wouldn't be used a lot so was looking at the mid one e series i think? My walks get the most use


S series I think is the middle... E, S, X


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2129300 said:


> Walk behind you are a cruel boss!!!


They get velkies. So versatile lots of hills over my way


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2129287 said:


> No no no, there is only one.


Just admit it...
You're afraid to say what you want for fear of having him go off. 
He just doesn't get it.  :whistling:


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2129302 said:


> Honestly for residential you really don't anything more than them or standers


This. I have few commercials i could use a rider on.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2129306 said:


> S series I think is the middle... E, S, X


S is just a rip off. Same as e, but has upgrade seat and tires. I got free upgrades. So I basically got 2 s series for e series price


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2129310 said:


> This. I have few commercials i could use a rider on.


You won't come out ahead spending for a new one or even the 2 grand more for an x series for part time use. If you were to out 500 hours on a year yourself then x series would be best. But for part time use and employees using them most of the time doesn't pay. IMO


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2129313 said:


> You won't come out ahead spending for a new one or even the 2 grand more for an x series for part time use. If you were to out 500 hours on a year yourself then x series would be best. But for part time use and employees using them most of the time doesn't pay. IMO


Remind me not to come mow for you.........

JK


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2129313 said:


> You won't come out ahead spending for a new one or even the 2 grand more for an x series for part time use. If you were to out 500 hours on a year yourself then x series would be best. But for part time use and employees using them most of the time doesn't pay. IMO


I would just keep it longer probably get 4-500 hrs a year. I would probably use ot more than I think i would if i had one. The x series was 3k more without the platform.


----------



## qualitycut

Mancinnis fir dinner

Edit. Now they switched to outback


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2129318 said:


> Mancinnis fir dinner
> 
> Edit. Now they switched to outback


Scott Jamamas BBQ here. Give it a try when you're in my hood. Just downed a full slab.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2129319 said:


> Scott Jamamas BBQ here. Give it a try when you're in my hood. Just downed a full slab.


Reheating the second half of Spaghetti from Buca di Peppo we had for a late lunch after the high school basketball game on Wednesday.

We WERE going to head to D-spot, but my kid and wife are trying to make their own chicken sauces now. I'm not up for that.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2129313 said:


> You won't come out ahead spending for a new one or even the 2 grand more for an x series for part time use. If you were to out 500 hours on a year yourself then x series would be best. But for part time use and employees using them most of the time doesn't pay. IMO


Hard to say... I didn't have a sulky on the WB and it got 45 hours in it the first season... then I bought one and it got 500 hours on it... The go to machine is the lazer, so take your pick I guess... Spend a little more, get more use


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2129319 said:


> Scott Jamamas BBQ here. Give it a try when you're in my hood. Just downed a full slab.


Sounds delicious.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2129322 said:


> Sounds delicious.


It was. I can't move now though.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2129326 said:


> It was. I can't move now though.


Hows that Italian place on cedar there?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2129328 said:


> Hows that Italian place on cedar there?


The place just North of the lake by Carbones'? I haven't been yet but people I know love it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ummm. There are some hotties at the Mn magicians game.


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;2129343 said:


> Ummm. There are some hotties at the Mn magicians game.


I could see how this curling thing would be pretty fun. Place in Chaska is really cool!


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;2129345 said:


> I could see how this curling thing would be pretty fun. Place in Chaska is really cool!


I really need to try one of these days.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Views at the grocery store were not to bad


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2129349 said:


> I really need to try one of these days.


Yea i was talking to a buddy about that one day


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;2129345 said:


> I could see how this curling thing would be pretty fun. Place in Chaska is really cool!


I wish they would let you try it.


----------



## Drakeslayer

TKLAWN;2129345 said:


> I could see how this curling thing would be pretty fun. Place in Chaska is really cool!


SSS would love it there. Beer, Lucy's and curling!
Edit: he really should try it!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Where the f did everyone go


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2129369 said:


> Where the f did everyone go


Watching the "riots" or protests of Trump's rally and trying to figure out if we're headed to a civil war.

If Trump wins, will there be riots everywhere?

Will the hate rhetoric be built up that great from the left?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Well you all don't know what I've been doing. Wife wants me in the looney bin. I just bought something on auction and paid more than I should have. It's livestock. Is all I'm gonna say


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;2129372 said:


> Well you all don't know what I've been doing. Wife wants me in the looney bin. I just bought something on auction and paid more than I should have. It's livestock. Is all I'm gonna say


Farmer Jim is at it. Getting into the bucking bull business


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;2129373 said:


> Farmer Jim is at it. Getting into the bucking bull business


Ostrich is my guess.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2129370 said:


> Watching the "riots" or protests of Trump's rally and trying to figure out if we're headed to a civil war.
> 
> If Trump wins, will there be riots everywhere?
> 
> Will the hate rhetoric be built up that great from the left?


I've had my fill of protests. All this will do is get Trump more support. A weekend of free publicity.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Interesting group being interviewed on Fox.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2129377 said:


> Interesting group being interviewed on Fox.


I was just watching that. Gives someone hope?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2129378 said:


> I was just watching that. Gives someone hope?


A little bit. Lets just say when it started I thought it was going a totally different direction.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;2129374 said:


> Ostrich is my guess.


Those are the dumbest animals on the planet. Mean mofos too. Old neighbor went broke in them in the 90's when they were popular. Elk and buffalo is where the money is at if you have the know how. I don't have that either. Some elk bulls bring over 20k


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OMG. These protestors are sooooooo stupid.

They have college kids, arguing with Trump supporters, live, on Fox, and the Trump guy is just standing there, smiling, while the college Bernie supporter is calling him an cafehole, that he's full of cafe, asking him if he wants to fight.


:laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2129381 said:


> OMG. These protestors are sooooooo stupid.
> 
> They have college kids, arguing with Trump supporters, live, on Fox, and the Trump guy is just standing there, smiling, while the college Bernie supporter is calling him an cafehole, that he's full of cafe, asking him if he wants to fight.
> 
> :laughing:


I loved the Trump guy just smiling. That kid seemed like he was on something.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2129382 said:


> I loved the Trump guy just smiling. That kid seemed like he was on something.


He did.

Just like the guy they just had trying to hold his sign up, interview guy goes up to him, asks him why he's there to protest.... His answer "I'd rather not answer that question".

WTH??? Nice way to take a stand.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Another protestor "I don't want to give you my reasons".


----------



## SSS Inc.

Oh gosh. So nobody wants to say why they wanted to shut this down? Wow these people are dumb.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Carson is spot on right now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

This is going to boost Trump. If this happens again or coverage goes throughout the weekend look out.


----------



## snowman55

SSS Inc.;2129386 said:


> Oh gosh. So nobody wants to say why they wanted to shut this down? Wow these people are dumb.


They don't want to say I'm an illegal alien," undocumented".I don't know why they would be afraid to say that, not like they would get deported like they should.

Going to grow the train.
Sick of political correctness and even sicker of the organized protester industry. Look at em you fiund everyone of those protesters. And they hate you. Not unlike ALOT of Muslims.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2129388 said:


> This is going to boost Trump. If this happens again or coverage goes throughout the weekend look out.


Without a doubt. This will fire up the people that are tired of the protest, no matter the protest.

Trump has this wrapped up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

What are the best Cruz says anything? I say he comes out and bashes the left.

Will the protestors get to the dinner in Rolling Green in time to shut down Cruz?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2129375 said:


> I've had my fill of protests. All this will do is get Trump more support. A weekend of free publicity.


No doubt about it...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So Cruz and Rubio both put the blame on Trump for the violence.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2129378 said:


> I was just watching that. Gives someone hope?


Alright... so for those of us not watching Fox News, what was it?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2129393 said:


> So Cruz and Rubio both put the blame on Trump for the violence.


Geez... what are they Democrats now?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2129394 said:


> Alright... so for those of us not watching Fox News, what was it?


It was a group of college aged guys, about 7-8, all were from different races.

I'm sure SSS thought the same as I and thought they would go off on Trump and why the rally was shut down. Instead they all agreed that the rally should have been allowed to continue, even a couple of guys that were Bernie supporters.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2129396 said:


> It was a group of college aged guys, about 7-8, all were from different races.
> 
> I'm sure SSS thought the same as I and thought they would go off on Trump and why the rally was shut down. Instead they all agreed that the rally should have been allowed to continue, even a couple of guys that were Bernie supporters.


^^^All of this. + I was a bit surprised the first guy was a Trump supporter.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2129397 said:


> ^^^All of this. + I was a bit surprised the first guy was a Trump supporter.


True............


----------



## qualitycut

I should volunteer for security i would love to beat the piss out if those liberal bastards


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2129395 said:


> Geez... what are they Democrats now?


No but the guy does rile people up andstir up cafe. Half his supporters are half breeds looking for a fight.


----------



## Doughboy12

Looks like Jim can go to Skywarn school for Patties Day. :waving:


----------



## qualitycut

Paid cab 40 to go to white Castle and spent 15 on food. No hangover tomorrow


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2129402 said:


> Looks like Jim can go to Skywarn school for Patties Day. :waving:


Ooooo, then I can get my picture taken and be famous like lwnmwrman


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Lowe's is hiring full time. 15 to start. Would have been tempting this winter


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2129307 said:


> They get velkies. So versatile lots of hills over my way


I make my trim guys use 21"self propelled. Less damage to buildings and cheper to replace when they break........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2129413 said:


> Lowe's is hiring full time. 15 to start. Would have been tempting this winter


Not much longer and it'll be tempting full time.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2129415 said:


> Not much longer and it'll be tempting full time.


Isn't that the truth


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2129414 said:


> I make my trim guys use 21"self propelled. Less damage to buildings and cheper to replace when they break........


We started to do this last year at town homes because of all the dumb nook and cranies with the landscaping


----------



## mnlefty

jimslawnsnow;2129380 said:


> Those are the dumbest animals on the planet. Mean mofos too. Old neighbor went broke in them in the 90's when they were popular. Elk and buffalo is where the money is at if you have the know how. I don't have that either. Some elk bulls bring over 20k


So it's not elk or buffalo?

Alpacas?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

mnlefty;2129420 said:


> So it's not elk or buffalo?
> 
> Alpacas?


I didn't say I was in high profit livestock. Just said where the money was


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2129419 said:


> We started to do this last year at town homes because of all the dumb nook and cranies with the landscaping


The nice part is when they get worn out or if a expensive part breaks, it is cheaper to buy a new one. I have sold my old broken ones on CL for half of the new one to people so it works out good.

I wanted to get 30" self propelled but they dont make any i have found that are not hydro or that dont cost a ass ton to make it quicker.

There is going to be some major changes this season so i may not need as much equipment due to leas people working for me. Doing some restructuring


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;2129423 said:


> The nice part is when they get worn out or if a expensive part breaks, it is cheaper to buy a new one. I have sold my old broken ones on CL for half of the new one to people so it works out good.
> 
> I wanted to get 30" self propelled but they dont make any i have found that are not hydro or that dont cost a ass ton to make it quicker.
> 
> There is going to be some major changes this season so i may not need as much equipment due to leas people working for me. Doing some restructuring


Bano, there is a 30" Toro you can buy, two versions. One is $1,000, one is $1700. The $1,000 version, my guys like better. You can find them on Craigslist for $600 if you watch for them.


----------



## TKLAWN

banonea;2129423 said:


> The nice part is when they get worn out or if a expensive part breaks, it is cheaper to buy a new one. I have sold my old broken ones on CL for half of the new one to people so it works out good.
> 
> I wanted to get 30" self propelled but they dont make any i have found that are not hydro or that dont cost a ass ton to make it quicker.
> 
> There is going to be some major changes this season so i may not need as much equipment due to leas people working for me. Doing some restructuring


http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/for/5400705991.html

Edit: can't get the link to work. I see lwnmwrman covered it, there are a few on there now.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2129424 said:


> Bano, there is a 30" Toro you can buy, two versions. One is $1,000, one is $1700. The $1,000 version, my guys like better. You can find them on Craigslist for $600 if you watch for them.


Sis not relize that, i will half to look for them


----------



## ryde307

Auction time.


----------



## mnlefty

jimslawnsnow;2129422 said:


> I didn't say I was in high profit livestock. Just said where the money was


Got it... I misinterpreted the first post to mean it was non-traditional livestock.


----------



## banonea

Time to go clean up the old house yard and going to try to get the new one as well. Then we can focus on accounts, already getting calls asking when we will be planting flowers, my response was "it's only March"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2129428 said:


> Auction time.


northern PIKE auction??


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2129431 said:


> northern PIKE auction??


Yep. Thought SSS might be here looking at the same things I am.


----------



## mnlefty

ryde307;2129434 said:


> Yep. Thought SSS might be here looking at the same things I am.


Why, are you branching out into paving?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2129434 said:


> Yep. Thought SSS might be here looking at the same things I am.


Drove past that last weekend on the way back from Mille Lacs. Figured a couple of you guys would be there.


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2129372 said:


> Well you all don't know what I've been doing. Wife wants me in the looney bin. I just bought something on auction and paid more than I should have. It's livestock. Is all I'm gonna say


You've been watching the hog prices go up, haven't you?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2129430 said:


> Time to go clean up the old house yard and going to try to get the new one as well. Then we can focus on accounts, already getting calls asking when we will be planting flowers, my response was "it's only March"


I have people asking about cleanup start dates. I tell them we'll see in a couple weeks what the weather is like since it's going to be cold next week. And they are like "oh, huh?" Probably think I'm lying and then check thier phones


----------



## Bill1090

Sold the bass boat. Now I'm trying to decide on another bass boat or a multi species boat. Tough decision.


----------



## ryde307

Bill1090;2129443 said:


> Sold the bass boat. Now I'm trying to decide on another bass boat or a multi species boat. Tough decision.


Get a pontoon. Great for fishing and drinking beers.


----------



## ryde307

mnlefty;2129436 said:


> Why, are you branching out into paving?


With mowing prices and all the lowballers might as well.

I want nothing to do with paving.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2129446 said:


> With mowing prices and all the lowballers might as well.
> 
> I want nothing to do with paving.


I've lost my paving opportunities. Stupid low ballers.


----------



## Green Grass

mnlefty;2129436 said:


> Why, are you branching out into paving?


Why do you think that he bought the dump truck.


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;2129446 said:


> With mowing prices and all the lowballers might as well.
> 
> I want nothing to do with paving.


Now I have to look at the auction list again. We didn't go to this one. That little cat loader had me interested.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Or are you buying some single axle dumps with plows??


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2129451 said:


> Or are you buying some single axle dumps with plows??


buying more dumps to get is paving business going.


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;2129449 said:


> Now I have to look at the auction list again. We didn't go to this one. That little cat loader had me interested.


I'm here for the loader. Thought you might be. The single axles are decent for the right price. Also watching the quad axle Mack's.


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;2129456 said:


> I'm here for the loader. Thought you might be. The single axles are decent for the right price. Also watching the quad axle Mack's.


We usually go. Nothing on my current shopping list up there this time. Those mpls dumps are hit or miss. Some are really clean.

So you're loading up on quads?


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;2129458 said:


> We usually go. Nothing on my current shopping list up there this time. Those mpls dumps are hit or miss. Some are really clean.
> 
> So you're loading up on quads?


All the low ball mowers. Might as well get into trucking. Not really. I'm always willing to buy anything for the right price. If I know I could sell or use and make money.
Really here for the loader. A friend is here for a trailer. Plus is finally home weather for an auction and I like the carnival food they sell.


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;2129459 said:


> All the low ball mowers. Might as well get into trucking. Not really. I'm always willing to buy anything for the right price. If I know I could sell or use and make money.
> Really here for the loader. A friend is here for a trailer. Plus is finally home weather for an auction and I like the carnival food they sell.


Good luck on the loader. It looks clean. Had I gone I would have bid it up to 30 something.


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;2129463 said:


> Good luck on the loader. It looks clean. Had I gone I would have bid it up to 30 something.


That was my plan but it's been repainted. Not as nice as it looked in pictures. Also only 2 speed. No travel gear.
Got a dealer license recently so now just looking for good deals.


----------



## Green Grass

macks are bringing big money


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;2129465 said:


> macks are bringing big money


Yeah. 80+ is too much.


----------



## ryde307

Figured the Mack's were worth 70k. Worth buying for under 60k sold for 82k plus fees. Again everything looks better online than in person. If anyone is bidding online let me know I will look at it for you.


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;2129467 said:


> Figured the Mack's were worth 70k. Worth buying for under 60k sold for 82k plus fees. Again everything looks better online than in person. If anyone is bidding online let me know I will look at it for you.


It's amazing how much better things look online.


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2129414 said:


> I make my trim guys use 21"self propelled. Less damage to buildings and cheper to replace when they break........


Im confused.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2129473 said:


> Im confused.


You mean they shouldn't be hitting buildings??


----------



## ryde307

I should have wore my #feelthebern shirt up here.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2129478 said:


> You mean they shouldn't be hitting buildings??


Well that and why you would use a 21 inch on a wide open area or where that came from with talking abouta walk behind


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2129479 said:


> I should have wore my #feelthebern shirt up here.


Ha you probably would have got beat up


----------



## jimslawnsnow

WTF, just got off the phone with a customer, he said his fertilizer company is going to be out in the next couple days. Not sure why he doesn't have us do it. But anyways, little to early I think


----------



## NorthernProServ

jimslawnsnow;2129482 said:


> WTF, just got off the phone with a customer, he said his fertilizer company is going to be out in the next couple days. Not sure why he doesn't have us do it. But anyways, little to early I think


Cafe that these people are crazy, going to be 30/40's next week . I hope we do get a foot of snow between now and april, show all these crazy basterds right.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;2129483 said:


> Cafe that these people are crazy, going to be 30/40's next week . I hope we do get a foot of snow between now and april, show all these crazy basterds right.


I'd say they might be right if it stayed in the 60's next week into the following week. I'd start clean ups end of next week if was still warm and no rain


----------



## Green Grass

Ryde any of those compressors decent?

never mind they went for big money.


----------



## ryde307

Green Grass;2129485 said:


> Ryde any of those compressors decent?
> 
> never mind they went for big money.


Everything is top $. I wanted the ingersol compressor but it started higher than it was worth to me.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2129473 said:


> Im confused.


They do a pass around buildings so we don't have to get close with the zero turn


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;2129483 said:


> Cafe that these people are crazy, going to be 30/40's next week . I hope we do get a foot of snow between now and april, show all these crazy basterds right.


Whoa whoa whoa whoa..... That's crazy talk.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;2129488 said:


> They do a pass around buildings so we don't have to get close with the zero turn


Take the guards off the trimmer. Or if you want to leave the guard on, modify the guard so the trimmer line goes out 20" in diameter. Then you're trimming and leaving the width at the same time.


----------



## NorthernProServ

jimslawnsnow;2129484 said:


> I'd say they might be right if it stayed in the 60's next week into the following week. I'd start clean ups end of next week if was still warm and no rain


I guess you guys a re probably a week or two ahead of us.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2129489 said:


> Whoa whoa whoa whoa..... That's crazy talk.


Along and SOUTH of 94 

First time for everything


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Weeds are growing if anyone is curious. And no this is not along the south side of buildings. This is in the open..... and north sides of buildings. Frick en a


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2129487 said:


> Everything is top $. I wanted the ingersol compressor but it started higher than it was worth to me.


That's what it seems like, everything going high


----------



## ryde307

jimslawnsnow;2129494 said:


> Weeds are growing if anyone is curious. And no this is not along the south side of buildings. This is in the open..... and north sides of buildings. Frick en a


I believe it. I know it's early and I know next week cools down but I guarantee there is a decent amount of people starting work this week. If I had my cafe together better we would be.


----------



## ryde307

cbservicesllc;2129496 said:


> That's what it seems like, everything going high


Decent prices on skids. All higher hours. Bid on a few probably should have bought 2 or 3 to resell.


----------



## ryde307

No loader for me. The pictures make everything look better than it is.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2129497 said:


> I believe it. I know it's early and I know next week cools down but I guarantee there is a decent amount of people starting work this week. If I had my cafe together better we would be.


Gonna rain all week.


----------



## Greenery

I'm hoping for more snow, Lots of snow.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Greenery;2129502 said:


> I'm hoping for more snow, Lots of snow.


I think it's a stretch, a far stretch


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

F'n taxes......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

It's kinda odd. The trees have no buds. In December they were budding when it was 40. I wonder if it means something?


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2129490 said:


> Take the guards off the trimmer. Or if you want to leave the guard on, modify the guard so the trimmer line goes out 20" in diameter. Then you're trimming and leaving the width at the same time.


I have MY trimmer set like that, dont trust my guys not to cut off a toe or something. As i said, MAJOR changes coming this year. Dropping a few people and accounts, doing more work with less people so payroll is less.


----------



## banonea

ryde307;2129497 said:


> I believe it. I know it's early and I know next week cools down but I guarantee there is a decent amount of people starting work this week. If I had my cafe together better we would be.


We got a few we are going to do next week to get a jump on things, one's we dont lots of gear for. My trailer with my gear is still in soup at my buddies farm


----------



## albhb3

banonea;2129514 said:


> I have MY trimmer set like that, dont trust my guys not to cut off a toe or something. As i said, MAJOR changes coming this year. Dropping a few people and accounts, doing more work with less people so payroll is less.


Slave driver


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;2129514 said:


> I have MY trimmer set like that, dont trust my guys not to cut off a toe or something. As i said, MAJOR changes coming this year. Dropping a few people and accounts, doing more work with less people so payroll is less.


Just take the cutting blade that cuts the edge of the trimmer line off, and trim up the lip of the guard a hair, usually about an inch.

Then the line can run out further, but the guard is still in place.


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2129488 said:


> They do a pass around buildings so we don't have to get close with the zero turn


Trimmer? ......?


----------



## qualitycut

Starting to het lawn pre pays in and have invoices from 2 months ago not paid
Hmmmm


----------



## unit28

Another broken record.......


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;2129525 said:


> Another broken record.......


You're going to get Roy all mad with that sort of Trump bashing Unit.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2129527 said:


> You're going to get Roy all mad with that sort of Trump bashing Unit.


Lmao!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2129527 said:


> You're going to get Roy all mad with that sort of Trump bashing Unit.


Geez Louise...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone here interested in a Droid Turbo 2 with Verizon for $300 before I put it on CL for $350 with a case and charger?


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2129528 said:


> Lmao!!!!!!!!!!!


I sort of chuckled.


----------



## qualitycut

St paul is packed. Yoga pants galore


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2129513 said:


> It's kinda odd. The trees have no buds. In December they were budding when it was 40. I wonder if it means something?


Budding like crazy over here.


----------



## Bill1090

Jim, you never told us what you bought for livestock.


----------



## albhb3

question any way possible a bad oring on a egr valve would cause wetness in the intake. or having the bolts that hold the egr valve in loose as well on the 6.0...egr is gonna be deleted this week anyway just curious, new cooler, 5inch exhaust. turbo is gonna get scrubbed as well


was also gonna say no loosing coolant at all


----------



## Greenery

Anyone know how much a 8'x10' contractors box is? No hoist just the box.

Mines rusty as cafe and I'm starting to pull the sides and all the linkage off to get blasted and pc. Just not sure if it's worth all the trouble? Pain in the rear...


----------



## qualitycut

My nascar line up will be cafed tomorrow


----------



## albhb3

WTF
http://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/mor...-mushers-kills-dog/ar-AAgHwGg?ocid=spartanntp


----------



## Drakeslayer

Greenery;2129544 said:


> Anyone know how much a 8'x10' contractors box is? No hoist just the box.
> 
> Mines rusty as cafe and I'm starting to pull the sides and all the linkage off to get blasted and pc. Just not sure if it's worth all the trouble? Pain in the rear...


Just got a quote on a rugby from truck utilities. Just the basics is around 6K.


----------



## djagusch

Greenery;2129544 said:


> Anyone know how much a 8'x10' contractors box is? No hoist just the box.
> 
> Mines rusty as cafe and I'm starting to pull the sides and all the linkage off to get blasted and pc. Just not sure if it's worth all the trouble? Pain in the rear...


On crysteel website it shows under the one of a kind section a 9 x 11 for 3700 or so. No hoist etc.


----------



## CityGuy

Either the gangs have moved west or someone put a fun range in my neighborhood. Been cracking them off for an hour.


----------



## albhb3

CityGuy;2129552 said:


> Either the gangs have moved west or someone put a fun range in my neighborhood. Been cracking them off for an hour.


its the gangs better move north


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2129552 said:


> Either the gangs have moved west or someone put a fun range in my neighborhood. Been cracking them off for an hour.


They heard you don't like girl scouts


----------



## Drakeslayer

Greenery;2129544 said:


> Anyone know how much a 8'x10' contractors box is? No hoist just the box.
> 
> Mines rusty as cafe and I'm starting to pull the sides and all the linkage off to get blasted and pc. Just not sure if it's worth all the trouble? Pain in the rear...


----------



## albhb3

this place is more dead that a guy walking the streets of Chicago around midnight


----------



## jimslawnsnow

talked to someone by brooking SD. they spread some fert for wheat and alfalfa. almost got stuck I guess.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Trump sure gets a lot of airtime. Not complaining....just saying. So the guy that tried to grab him today is ISIS related? That's scary stuff.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2129565 said:


> Trump sure gets a lot of airtime. Not complaining....just saying. *So the guy that tried to grab him today is ISIS related?* That's scary stuff.


Is that for real? That is a little concerning...


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2129556 said:


> They heard you don't like girl scouts


Was going to say it lol!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Let's go Lakeville!


----------



## Greenery

Drakeslayer;2129558 said:


>


Good info, thank you.


----------



## mnlefty

cbservicesllc;2129567 said:


> Is that for real? That is a little concerning...


Whether this instance is real or not, that is my biggest fear of Trump becoming president. I'm not a fan of his, but I can tolerate his rhetoric. However, I believe some of his words and policies are going to ignite and rally a lot of people who already don't like America. I just have a bad feeling about a big uptick in terrorism during a Trump presidency.


----------



## Doughboy12

mnlefty;2129580 said:


> Whether this instance is real or not, that is my biggest fear of Trump becoming president. I'm not a fan of his, but I can tolerate his rhetoric. However, I believe some of his words and policies are going to ignite and rally a lot of people who already don't like America. I just have a bad feeling about a big uptick in terrorism during a Trump presidency.


The good news is he would strike back.

#KeepYourHeadDown


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2129568 said:


> Was going to say it lol!!


They finally came by my house bought a bunch, dodvt5 kick them out


----------



## unit28

Oh boy........


----------



## Bill1090

unit28;2129591 said:


> Oh boy........


Rain? Or snow?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2129594 said:


> Rain? Or snow?


Probably depends on who. I'd think rain for cities and south. Then again who knows with unit


----------



## qualitycut

Wait, what? ....... sss


----------



## unit28

Going to be more grandkids on the way


----------



## unit28

Also, this day is flying by


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;2129601 said:


> Also, this day is flying by


Time change. Tommorow it'll be fall


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;2129603 said:


> Time change. Tommorow it'll be fall


And this will be next sunday.........


----------



## unit28

dgex puts about 2" near st cloud


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gonna be hard to be motivated this week.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2129610 said:


> Gonna be hard to be motivated this week.


Good week to help keep the couch from floating away, and add on more pounds off fat to burn off. I'm going to need to use all walk behinds for a while to burn the fat off


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2129596 said:


> Wait, what? ....... sss


Wait, what? .....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;2129607 said:


> dgex puts about 2" near st cloud


Probably won't stick


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;2129607 said:


> dgex puts about 2" near st cloud


Nice!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Why the hell does the phone ring every damn time I'm in the "office"?


----------



## CityGuy

Going to smoke up some chicken and ribs for tonight.

51° and cloudy


----------



## Camden

unit28;2129607 said:


> dgex puts about 2" near st cloud


Thursday???


----------



## Drakeslayer

Did Quality get 5 guys in the race today?


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;2129636 said:


> Did Quality get 5 guys in the race today?


That's why he is in the middle of the pack.


----------



## Doughboy12

Whatever that background noise is, it's starting to piss me off. :angry:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2129640 said:


> Whatever that background noise is, it's starting to piss me off. :angry:


The voices in your head?


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;2129642 said:


> The voices in your head?


That has to be it!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So now that we are on daylight saving, the meteogram runs at 6:30, 11:30 for the GFS and 4:30 and 9:30 for the NAM, correct?


----------



## Camden

I picked the race winner and manufacturer and still finished 3rd? That's bad luck....


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2129662 said:


> I picked the race winner and manufacturer and still finished 3rd? That's bad luck....


So did I and finished 8th


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/for/5483898989.html

who buys a new mower with no accounts?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2129669 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/for/5483898989.html
> 
> who buys a new mower with no accounts?


Pretty sure that was on here last fall.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2129670 said:


> Pretty sure that was on here last fall.


I think that it was listed a couple times


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;2129662 said:


> I picked the race winner and manufacturer and still finished 3rd? That's bad luck....


You where in almost last 1/2 way through the race


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;2129673 said:


> You where in almost last 1/2 way through the race


I am Cafeing terrible at this fantasy thing. Oddly, Candy Bar took a commanding lead in the league todayhmmm


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2129670 said:


> Pretty sure that was on here last fall.


Still, either way


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;2129674 said:


> I am Cafeing terrible at this fantasy thing. Oddly, Candy Bar took a commanding lead in the league todayhmmm


I stick with rigged


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2129660 said:


> So now that we are on daylight saving, the meteogram runs at 6:30, 11:30 for the GFS and 4:30 and 9:30 for the NAM, correct?


Something like that... and Zulu time is now -5 vs 6


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2129670 said:


> Pretty sure that was on here last fall.


Sure was... Must have thought they had something then lost it...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2129674 said:


> I am Cafeing terrible at this fantasy thing. Oddly, Candy Bar took a commanding lead in the league todayhmmm


Telling you guys... just wait... I will crash and burn


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2129684 said:


> Sure was... Must have thought they had something then lost it...


Like when I had my sidewalk gig at University and 280, then after a month they cut the contract.

After I had put the money out for an RTV with Boss V-plow.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2129686 said:


> Like when I had my sidewalk gig at University and 280, then after a month they cut the contract.
> 
> After I had put the money out for an RTV with Boss V-plow.


I took it and I'm sure others will too. That he had lack of accounts. Meaning he didn't have enough or couldn't get any. Normally when people lose accounts and sell stuff they say that. Could go either way, but I'd bet he bought it and thought he'd make it big time, and with the lack of snow he really needs to move it.

I was just looking to see what there was for vantages since I want to go back to them


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Any interest in my e series exmarks before they hit craigslist? Efi 60" deck. No flat fronts and the good suspension seat. Not the air ride like the x series, but better than the standard seat with the suspension plate the E series comes with. 7k each or 13k for the pair


----------



## banonea

I am going to assume that it is going to rain most of the week and any snow we get is going to melt. .........more shop time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;2129690 said:


> I am going to assume that it is going to rain most of the week and any snow we get is going to melt. .........more shop time.


That's what I'm going with. Maybe do a small brush removal job tomorrow.


----------



## CityGuy

48° and fog


----------



## CityGuy

Steady light rain in Buffalo.


----------



## ryde307

Anyone fertilize in Anoka. I have a small apartment building I need someone to do. About 5000 sqft 5 applications and pays $50 per time. It is a couple blocks off main St. Let me know if anyone can do it.


----------



## CityGuy

Cleaning shop today. Our in-house hoarder is off.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We are starting 2 weeks from today. Put my guys on notice.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2129713 said:


> We are starting 2 weeks from today. Put my guys on notice.


I would agree with that


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;2129713 said:


> We are starting 2 weeks from today. Put my guys on notice.


I hoped for April 4th start which is 3 weeks. The week your starting a couple days getting stuff ready, etc.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;2129715 said:


> I hoped for April 4th start which is 3 weeks. The week your starting a couple days getting stuff ready, etc.


Cut backs, pulling stakes, that kind of stuff.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2129713 said:


> We are starting 2 weeks from today. Put my guys on notice.


Nah give me about 4 weeks then we can start working.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Why do people list stuff for sale at the price of new? Don't they know that people know how to use google?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;2129718 said:


> Nah give me about 4 weeks then we can start working.


Wait 4 weeks if you want, your competitors will be done around your properties and they'll be calling to wonder where you are.

Unless something really changes with the weather, you'll be working in 2 to 3 weeks


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2129720 said:


> Wait 4 weeks if you want, your competitors will be done around your properties and they'll be calling to wonder where you are.
> 
> Unless something really changes with the weather, you'll be working in 2 to 3 weeks


Not really. 2-3 weeks, for us, would still be pushing it.

40 and rainy? That won't do anything for the lawn.

I just got done sending emails to most of my property managers to let them know we will be starting to pull stakes, pick up branches, trim back some bushes in 2-3 weeks.

They are emailing back saying thanks for the heads up, it gives them time to get the list of projects together that we can walk through when we are on site.

I think we as business owners get WAY ahead of properties.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This won't get people TOO excited.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2129723 said:


> This won't get people TOO excited.


Agreed, we have a little while here


----------



## skorum03

First week in April I'm hoping to start. Accuweather shows temps in the 40s almost until the end of March.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone looking to sell a 6-7'x12-14' single axle?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2129727 said:


> Anyone looking to sell a 6-7'x12-14' single axle?


Possibly. Depends on what you want to pay


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2129723 said:


> This won't get people TOO excited.


Makes me excited. Of the 400 or so contracts we serviced last season I have about 50 renewed and in our system for this season. I am leaving out of town at 5Am wed. Coming back sometime early next week.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2129729 said:


> Makes me excited. Of the 400 or so contracts we serviced last season I have about 50 renewed and in our system for this season. I am leaving out of town at 5Am wed. Coming back sometime early next week.


Well yeah, I keep looking at the "mostly cloudy" for next week too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2129728 said:


> Possibly. Depends on what you want to pay


Little to nothing of course. Let me know what you have. I have a little time before I need one.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2129732 said:


> Little to nothing of course. Let me know what you have. I have a little time before I need one.


It's a 6x12. Has gorilla lift and mesh on the front hitch for gas cans or whatever. Not real excited to sell. Just want to upgrade possibly to a 16'


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2129735 said:


> It's a 6x12. Has gorilla lift and mesh on the front hitch for gas cans or whatever. Not real excited to sell. Just want to upgrade possibly to a 16'


I'm going to be in the market. Picked up more properties in the cities, I need to get smaller trailers. My 24' enclosed will have to go down the road. I think I'm gonna go quality's route and run single axles so you don't have to worry about trailer brakes. Truthfully most of my properties are going to be stuff that can be done with a 60" and Grandstand.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2129736 said:


> I'm going to be in the market. Picked up more properties in the cities, I need to get smaller trailers. My 24' enclosed will have to go down the road. I think I'm gonna go quality's route and run single axles so you don't have to worry about trailer brakes. Truthfully most of my properties are going to be stuff that can be done with a 60" and Grandstand.


yeah, they get to be a pain. i'd do that, but problem is with townhomes you need a couple mowers


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2129738 said:


> yeah, they get to be a pain. i'd do that, but problem is with townhomes you need a couple mowers


Right. I still have my 18' and my 24'. But even with my schools, we could just send a couple of trucks over, and then split up from there.


----------



## DDB

LwnmwrMan22;2129736 said:


> I'm going to be in the market. Picked up more properties in the cities, I need to get smaller trailers. My 24' enclosed will have to go down the road. I think I'm gonna go quality's route and run single axles so you don't have to worry about trailer brakes. Truthfully most of my properties are going to be stuff that can be done with a 60" and Grandstand.


Did you run the 60" last year? if so, what did you think of it? I used a 60" Vantage last year for a couple days while my 52" Vantage was getting warranty work done and the 60" seemed a little clumsy but it might have just been the hydro's on that mower itself.


----------



## DDB

jimslawnsnow;2129738 said:


> yeah, they get to be a pain. i'd do that, but problem is with townhomes you need a couple mowers


A single axle can hold two 48"-52" Vantages. Its right at the load limit for the trailer but it can be done. I hate the maintenance on electric brakes and boring through tires due to turning. Our skid trailer goes through a set of tires every year. Our single axle trailer tires last much longer.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

DDB;2129742 said:


> Did you run the 60" last year? if so, what did you think of it? I used a 60" Vantage last year for a couple days while my 52" Vantage was getting warranty work done and the 60" seemed a little clumsy but it might have just been the hydro's on that mower itself.


I meant 60" rider.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

DDB;2129742 said:


> Did you run the 60" last year? if so, what did you think of it? I used a 60" Vantage last year for a couple days while my 52" Vantage was getting warranty work done and the 60" seemed a little clumsy but it might have just been the hydro's on that mower itself.


I personally think 60" standers are a waste


----------



## djagusch

jimslawnsnow;2129749 said:


> I personally think 60" standers are a waste


Why??????????


----------



## DDB

LwnmwrMan22;2129746 said:


> I meant 60" rider.


My fault...I missed the would "and" between 60" and Grandstand.


----------



## jimslawnsnow




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2129772 said:


>


Mine is one of the 176 shares.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2129778 said:


> Mine is one of the 176 shares.


Cookie?..........?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2129780 said:


> Cookie?..........?


I also have a post on the MN sting location page. Just doing my part.


----------



## qualitycut

Last 2 days sure seem like they went by a heck of a lot faster.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Our Home Depots have new mulch within the last week.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Now I'm on board.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Have 2 Edco 10" paver/tile saws for sale. Both have Honda engines and run fine. $200 each.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2129790 said:


> Now I'm on board.


That video sold you on it but the one with the cool music and action clips didn't


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2129790 said:


> Now I'm on board.


I'm selling the wideout and buying an EXT! Was he inferring that the EXT will move more snow than a V plow? Sounded like that was the feedback they have received from their dealers and customers.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2129791 said:


> Have 2 Edco 10" paver/tile saws for sale. Both have Honda engines and run fine. $200 each.


Stand for them?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS -

How about this loader?

Ryde?? Since the others were too expensive???


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2129798 said:


> Stand for them?


No. Guys would just set them on a pallet or something.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2129804 said:


> SSS -
> 
> How about this loader?
> 
> Ryde?? Since the others were too expensive???


That thing is awesome! Needs a pusher though.


----------



## albhb3

stupid ford engineers cant even figure out where to put a turbo bolt for easy access. It won for tonight, would of been down the oil cooler if not for it


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2129804 said:


> SSS -
> 
> How about this loader?
> 
> Ryde?? Since the others were too expensive???


Pretty neat. I bet that cost a pretty penny to build. Looks like a Case machine.


----------



## NorthernProServ

North shore, winter storm watch.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;2129817 said:


> North shore, winter storm watch.


Better get the sleds out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2129823 said:


>


Turn your ratios down man!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2129824 said:


> Turn your ratios down man!


This guy gets it... 2.5 max... Even that's a stretch I think


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2129824 said:


> Turn your ratios down man!


:laughing: I just wanted the shock value.


----------



## TKLAWN

Looks along north of 94 to me

Although I would like to burn a pallet of salt.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2129829 said:


> Looks along north of 94 to me
> 
> Although I would like to burn a pallet of salt.....


I've got 15 bags left. Don't believe I will even get that.


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;2129829 said:


> Looks along north of 94 to me
> 
> Although I would like to burn a pallet of salt.....


I'd love to burn two!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2129826 said:


> :laughing: I just wanted the shock value.


I can't have snow now. I need Spring ASAP. People are starting to give us ridiculous deadlines on projects we don't even have yet but yet I'm starting to stress about it. A "fake" early Spring really screws us up. People already have a mindset it's go time and that's a hard thing to change.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2129834 said:


> I can't have snow now. I need Spring ASAP. People are starting to give us ridiculous deadlines on projects we don't even have yet but yet I'm starting to stress about it. A "fake" early Spring really screws us up. People already have a mindset it's go time and that's a hard thing to change.


I was shocked at the amount of response I got today from my emails.

Everyone will be chomping at the bit to get going once I get back from vaca.


----------



## Greenery

TKLAWN;2129829 said:


> Looks along north of 94 to me
> 
> Although I would like to burn a pallet of salt.....


Someone emptied their salt truck in one of the parking lots around here over the weekend.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That 4-8" is a little too close.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2129835 said:


> I was shocked at the amount of response I got today from my emails.
> 
> Everyone will be chomping at the bit to get going once I get back from vaca.


Our phone keeps ringing with huge projects from good customers. That's great but it's way too early for us. Usually we start a couple weeks after you lawn guys.

I think I need to load everything up as if we are working and I'll feel better.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2129839 said:


> Our phone keeps ringing with huge projects from good customers. That's great but it's way too early for us. Usually we start a couple weeks after you lawn guys.
> 
> I think I need to load everything up as if we are working and I'll feel better.


Can't you tell them when you can do it?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2129841 said:


> Can't you tell them when you can do it?


Probably like most of us, you don't want to give them a date that sounds like you put it off, or else they find someone else. Then once they find someone else, then you're out for good.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;2129839 said:


> Our phone keeps ringing with huge projects from good customers. That's great but it's way too early for us. Usually we start a couple weeks after you lawn guys.
> 
> I think I need to load everything up as if we are working and I'll feel better.


Start sweeping yet? T&S started curb today.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2129841 said:


> Can't you tell them when you can do it?


I suppose you could and I will try but these are big projects and unless the weather if cafe'd they need to get done. If I don't someone will.....see below.



LwnmwrMan22;2129842 said:


> Probably like most of us, you don't want to give them a date that sounds like you put it off, or else they find someone else. Then once they find someone else, then you're out for good.


^^^Exactly.


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;2129844 said:


> Start sweeping yet? T&S started curb today.


No. A lot of our customers wait until the lawnguys do their clean ups.


----------



## qualitycut

I wish i was more motivated today. Should have some some skid work, going to be a bit now with the rain tomorrow


----------



## Drakeslayer

I am looking for someone to do fert and weed control in Carver? PM me if interested.


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;2129839 said:


> Our phone keeps ringing with huge projects from good customers. That's great but it's way too early for us. Usually we start a couple weeks after you lawn guys.
> 
> I think I need to load everything up as if we are working and I'll feel better.


we just got all the gear to the new shop. going to get everything ready this week and with luck, start doing clean ups on Monday. I got lots of projects I want to do this summer at the new house so we are going to run as hard as we can. Wife and I decided not to do Sturgis this year and spend the money on new siding for the house and landscaping........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

WTF....


----------



## mnlefty

LwnmwrMan22;2129862 said:


> WTF....


If you were listening he said it's more what could fall vs. what will accumulate, at least around here.


----------



## CGLC

LwnmwrMan22;2129862 said:


> WTF....


.... looks like the devil himself giving the forecast.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

mnlefty;2129864 said:


> If you were listening he said it's more what could fall vs. what will accumulate, at least around here.


C'mon.... Shock value.


----------



## qualitycut

http://alibertarianfuture.com/2016-...um=FB&utm_campaign=JESFB#sthash.ZrdRwBfg.dpbs


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2129867 said:


> C'mon.... Shock value.


Yea yea, you're getting all worked up


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2129867 said:


> C'mon.... Shock value.


Hahahaha... Troll...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CGLC;2129865 said:


> .... looks like the devil himself giving the forecast.


Really couldn't have gotten a better pause. :laughing:


----------



## banonea

CGLC;2129865 said:


> .... looks like the devil himself giving the forecast.


I was thinking the same thing.......


----------



## Polarismalibu

Thunder storm mid March that's really lame


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Quality's girlfriend was on this morning on 'cco explaining how to set up your NCAA bracket, breaking it all down.

That, and Brickman has me in the snow for about 24 hours starting this evening.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ummmmm......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gold is 6" (according to my wife too).


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Sure is wierd to take the 8 year old to school in the dark again. She has to be there by 7am


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Heavy down pour. This should wash things up nicely


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

AccuWeather has 1-3" for me now.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2129893 said:


> AccuWeather has 1-3" for me now.


You worry too much...


----------



## Bill1090

cbservicesllc;2129900 said:


> You worry too much...


This. ^

But.... does anyone know the ground temp?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2129902 said:


> This. ^
> 
> But.... does anyone know the ground temp?


NWS posted all the frost is out. That's all I know.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2129902 said:


> This. ^
> 
> But.... does anyone know the ground temp?


Low 40's here. With this rain, I'm not sure what that does to it


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;2129909 said:


> Low 40's here. With this rain, I'm not sure what that does to it


It soaks the first few inches of the ground and then when it yes below 32 it starts to freeze allowing snow to stick.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;2129910 said:


> It soaks the first few inches of the ground and then when it yes below 32 it starts to freeze allowing snow to stick.....


I got a recall for your truck the other day. Something with the air bag


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;2129911 said:


> I got a recall for your truck the other day. Something with the air bag


Carfax sent me that too. I'll have to bring it in and see what it's all about


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2129877 said:


> Quality's girlfriend was on this morning on 'cco explaining how to set up your NCAA bracket, breaking it all down.
> 
> That, and Brickman has me in the snow for about 24 hours starting this evening.


If i was that dog I would have humped her leg forsure


----------



## qualitycut

Temps back to reality Thursday


----------



## TKLAWN

Dee likes snow thurs.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

If it does snow, the per times will want it to melt. Seasonals or monthly will want it done. This is if and how much sticks.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2129919 said:


> If it does snow, the per times will want it to melt. Seasonals or monthly will want it done. This is if and how much sticks.


Pretty much.......


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;2129919 said:


> If it does snow, the per times will want it to melt. Seasonals or monthly will want it done. This is if and how much sticks.


The monthly's might not wait as long to pay their march bill if we get a little snow


----------



## andersman02

Drakeslayer;2129853 said:


> I am looking for someone to do fert and weed control in Carver? PM me if interested.


We do Chaska and Chanhassen for fert and squirt


----------



## cbservicesllc

skorum03;2129923 said:


> The monthly's might not wait as long to pay their march bill if we get a little snow


Ha! Yeah right! :realmad:


----------



## NorthernProServ




----------



## NorthernProServ




----------



## qualitycut

Ucare is sure on top of their cafe. Get my bill everymonth 4 days before its due.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

As Shaggy sang in the '90's...

"It wasn't me"...


----------



## Camden

NorthernProServ;2129941 said:


>


Uh oh. At least I'll be home by then. Is anyone giving out expected totals?


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2129945 said:


> As Shaggy sang in the '90's...
> 
> "It wasn't me"...


How do the ones on the bottom by the light poll even move like that???


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;2129948 said:


> Uh oh. At least I'll be home by then. Is anyone giving out expected totals?


There probably will several totals given. What they expect total, what they expect to accumulate and what actually happens. Even of they predict, how can you trust it with the way the winter was? And look how warm it is now.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2129949 said:


> How do the ones on the bottom by the light poll even move like that???


Talent?.................


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2129949 said:


> How do the ones on the bottom by the light poll even move like that???


How not?.....?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

How can someone go to college for 8 years, graduate with a law degree, have multiple law practicing people in thier family, and be dumb as rock?


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2129954 said:


> How can someone go to college for 8 years, graduate with a law degree, have multiple law practicing people in thier family, and be dumb as rock?


Book smart people are some of the dumbest cafers I know...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Wife is having carpel tunnel surgery. I am sure it's not spelled right and I don't care. Ha. Anyway, they are having her get a full pysical, buy special soap and not shave for 2 days. She's going to be awake for the dang thing. 15 minutes total for the whole procedure


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2129957 said:


> Wife is having carpel tunnel surgery. I am sure it's not spelled right and I don't care. Ha. Anyway, they are having her get a full pysical, buy special soap and not shave for 2 days. She's going to be awake for the dang thing. 15 minutes total for the whole procedure


Cafe that. That stuff usually doesn't bother me but i cut my hand once and they had me move my finger to make sure the tendon wasnt cut, well i seen it move and almost fell out of the hospital bed.


----------



## qualitycut

Having a few of the customers from the accounts i bought last year getting mad im raising prices. See ya. I'm not mowing your lawn for something to do.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2129959 said:


> Cafe that. That stuff usually doesn't bother me but i cut my hand once and they had me move my finger to make sure the tendon wasnt cut, well i seen it move and almost fell out of the hospital bed.


I'm the same way with my blood. I cut a 1/4" off my finger. Blood was squirting out like a hose.

Simular thing happened to a girl I worked with as you. Cut her finger with a scalpel rewiring a heat lamp. Who knows why she chose that, she wasn't very bright in the first place. It didn't bother me. Everyone else was freaking out. I told the owner the tendon was cut completely as he was taking her to the er. The manager argued with me. I was right. Ha. Oh and I bandaged her up for the ride. Others blood doesn't bother me. Hell I watched while they cut the dead tissue from my wife's infected c section. Looked like a brat cut in half the long way


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2129960 said:


> Having a few of the customers from the accounts i bought last year getting mad im raising prices. See ya. I'm not mowing your lawn for something to do.


I have an older relative that has slowly been giving me his accounts. I just got a small commercial one. Pretty rough. He charged 35 with tax. I got it for 60. About 1 man hour of work. Other postage stamps he was 25. I'm 10 higher. They complained and got used it. 15 minutes in and out. Actually I should change that to 30 with 60's now. Was 15 with standers.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2129962 said:


> I have an older relative that has slowly been giving me his accounts. I just got a small commercial one. Pretty rough. He charged 35 with tax. I got it for 60. About 1 man hour of work. Other postage stamps he was 25. I'm 10 higher. They complained and got used it. 15 minutes in and out. Actually I should change that to 30 with 60's now. Was 15 with standers.


Yea he was at 25-30-35 on the accounts where you are in and out in 10 min and usually 3 in a row. Im trying to get them to 30-35 4 lawns in less than 30 min for 90 bucks. Sad thing is im higher then most alot of them are charging 25 any size lawn. Most are 3k or so of actual lawn


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2129945 said:


> As Shaggy sang in the '90's...
> 
> "It wasn't me"...


Oops.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2129957 said:


> Wife is having carpel tunnel surgery. I am sure it's not spelled right and I don't care. Ha. Anyway, they are having her get a full pysical, buy special soap and not shave for 2 days. She's going to be awake for the dang thing. 15 minutes total for the whole procedure


Yeah no thanks on that one...


----------



## qualitycut

Fo instance some accounts are 125.00 year round so 35 a mow and about 550-600 for plowing. Then some mow only accounts are 120 for 7 months. Just weird way of doing things.


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2129961 said:


> I'm the same way with my blood. I cut a 1/4" off my finger. Blood was squirting out like a hose.
> 
> Simular thing happened to a girl I worked with as you. Cut her finger with a scalpel rewiring a heat lamp. Who knows why she chose that, she wasn't very bright in the first place. It didn't bother me. Everyone else was freaking out. I told the owner the tendon was cut completely as he was taking her to the er. The manager argued with me. I was right. Ha. Oh and I bandaged her up for the ride. Others blood doesn't bother me. Hell I watched while they cut the dead tissue from my wife's infected c section. Looked like a brat cut in half the long way


Ok ok. Enough of those types of descriptors.


----------



## andersman02

Had a customer, a good customer, not remember the storm we had feb 2-3. Though we had a big one in december and "maybe 2" in the February storm. Burnsville had 13"


----------



## ryde307

Not proud of it but joined the lowballers. Had an account we have been doing get requoted. Lots of others bidding and it's 3 years summer and winter. Put in some lower than wanted summer #'s.

Leaving for Phoenix in the early AM. Then driving to Vegas to lose all my snow plow $. I hope it snows 6 inches while I'm gone.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So, say an email is sent out to multiple vendors, and all of the emails that are sent, are listed so everyone sees who the emails went to.

Say your email is wrong, because the government agency didn't take the time to see you really aren't based in Virginia, but now to your competitors, it looks like you're running an office from out of state.

Would you be upset with said government agency?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2129982 said:


> So, say an email is sent out to multiple vendors, and all of the emails that are sent, are listed so everyone sees who the emails went to.
> 
> Say your email is wrong, because the government agency didn't take the time to see you really aren't based in Virginia, but now to your competitors, it looks like you're running an office from out of state.
> 
> Would you be upset with said government agency?


You must not be if you had to ask us


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2129966 said:


> Fo instance some accounts are 125.00 year round so 35 a mow and about 550-600 for plowing. Then some mow only accounts are 120 for 7 months. Just weird way of doing things.


I have some like that. Higher price of course. I'd like 100 residentials at 145 per month and piss on the commercials


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Damn McDonald's gave me the mccraps


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2129986 said:


> Damn McDonald's gave me the mccraps


Run it out............:laughing:


----------



## Polarismalibu

Was there any snow left up on the north shore at all?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2129985 said:


> I have some like that. Higher price of course. I'd like 100 residentials at 145 per month and piss on the commercials


These are mow only no clean ups included and no shoveling


----------



## albhb3

Victory is mine mother of god


----------



## albhb3

Im almost positive this trucks never been opened up ficms build date is 12/19/02


----------



## NorthernProServ

albhb3;2130004 said:


> Im almost positive this trucks never been opened up ficms build date is 12/19/02


A dirty 6.0


----------



## NorthernProServ

WTF


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;2129998 said:


> Was there any snow left up on the north shore at all?


Not unless you get north of grand Marais


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2130007 said:


> A dirty 6.0


Still a 7.3


----------



## Bill1090

albhb3;2130003 said:


> Victory is mine mother of god


What all are you doing to it?


----------



## albhb3

Bill1090;2130019 said:


> What all are you doing to it?


finally getting a monitor on it cts2
gonna clean the turbo 
new coolant
egr delete 
oil cooler
5 in turbo back 
external coolant filter 
blue spring upgrade
just general maint. like I said I don't think its ever been torn down this far. Dug a real nice mouse house out of the valley.

I looked I'm my egr and saw it was sticky I figured I better get after it before it gets to the head gaskets. Nothing was mixing in the coolant or blowing out of the degas bottle so we should be good.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;2130014 said:


> Not unless you get north of grand Marais


That could work. Thanks!


----------



## albhb3

cbservicesllc;2130016 said:


> Still a 7.3


nope I'm not rich and not paying those prices for a 7.3:laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have a winter weather advisory. 2-5" up to 6" of snow possible.


----------



## cbservicesllc

cbservicesllc;2130016 said:


> Still a 7.3


That was a question by the way... hahaha... wasn't sure how early they made the transition in the 2003 model year


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

8" as close an Hinckley to me.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2130025 said:


> I have a winter weather advisory. 2-5" up to 6" of snow possible.


Boy... that's getting close...


----------



## NorthernProServ

lwnmwrman22;2130025 said:


> i have a winter weather advisory. 2-5" up to 6" of snow possible.


Huh.....

#plowsattheready


----------



## qualitycut

5 inches on the lawn would be perfect


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;2130033 said:


> 5 inches on the lawn would be perfect


I wouldn't complain.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2130033 said:


> 5 inches on the lawn would be perfect


Pretty sure if we got 5" in the grass, there would be enough to plow some places.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

You guys can keep the snow up there as far as I'm concerned


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3;2130024 said:


> nope I'm not rich and not paying those prices for a 7.3:laughing:


If your not rich why did you get a 6.0?? Haha


----------



## Polarismalibu

I really hope that 10" in the north shore happens


----------



## Bill1090

albhb3;2130004 said:


> Im almost positive this trucks never been opened up ficms build date is 12/19/02


Wait. What? That's way before that trucks time.


----------



## Bill1090

albhb3;2130022 said:


> finally getting a monitor on it cts2
> gonna clean the turbo
> new coolant
> egr delete
> oil cooler
> 5 in turbo back
> external coolant filter
> blue spring upgrade
> just general maint. like I said I don't think its ever been torn down this far. Dug a real nice mouse house out of the valley.
> 
> I looked I'm my egr and saw it was sticky I figured I better get after it before it gets to the head gaskets. Nothing was mixing in the coolant or blowing out of the degas bottle so we should be good.


You should be like the cool kids and take the body off to work on that unit.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This is more comforting.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2130025 said:


> I have a winter weather advisory. 2-5" up to 6" of snow possible.


Watch the whole thing slide south and just pound us.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2130040 said:


> I really hope that 10" in the north shore happens


That map I just posted has over 16" on the North Shore.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2130041 said:


> Wait. What? That's way before that trucks time.


I wonder since the switch happened some time in 03, maybe they had parts built ahead? Sounds dumb, but with manufacturers these days you never know


----------



## NorthernProServ

skorum03;2130045 said:


> Watch the whole thing slide south and just pound us.


I say winters not over til May 1st.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2130036 said:


> Pretty sure if we got 5" in the grass, there would be enough to plow some places.


Idk a month or 2 ago i had 2-3 in the lawn and like 1/4 on the driveway when it was 36.


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2130047 said:


> I wonder since the switch happened some time in 03, maybe they had parts built ahead? Sounds dumb, but with manufacturers these days you never know


I suppose it could be the same part as on the 7.3s.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

:laughing:

http://www.startribune.com/teen-s-st-paul-to-hopkins-front-end-loader-joy-ride-ends-with-crash-into-building/372110031/


----------



## Greenery

albhb3;2130022 said:


> finally getting a monitor on it cts2
> gonna clean the turbo
> new coolant
> egr delete
> oil cooler
> 5 in turbo back
> external coolant filter
> blue spring upgrade
> just general maint. like I said I don't think its ever been torn down this far. Dug a real nice mouse house out of the valley.
> 
> I looked I'm my egr and saw it was sticky I figured I better get after it before it gets to the head gaskets. Nothing was mixing in the coolant or blowing out of the degas bottle so we should be good.


Don't forget your 20 inch stack in the bed..☺


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;2130040 said:


> I really hope that 10" in the north shore happens


I'm down to go if you don't find anyone else to go..

Ordered the new sled today..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;2130061 said:


> I'm down to go if you don't find anyone else to go..
> 
> Ordered the new sled today..


You guys can stop and plow a lot or two on your way through.


----------



## albhb3

Greenery;2130059 said:


> Don't forget your 20 inch stack in the bed..☺


I'm only cool enough for the 5 inch unfortunately and I like the 8 ft bed anyways. same with lifting the cab off, just not cool enough. I need a bigger garage with 20ft ceilings


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2130062 said:


> You guys can stop and plow a lot or two on your way through.


You leave Thrusday right?


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2130062 said:


> You guys can stop and plow a lot or two on your way through.


If it ends up along a North of 94, I can come help if needed.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;2130074 said:


> If it ends up along a North of 94, I can come help if needed.


If his schools need plowing, it'd be funny to have everyone in one lot. One push and it would be done


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2130076 said:


> If his schools need plowing, it'd be funny to have everyone in one lot. One push and it would be done


That's what happened 2 years ago, or whenever we were getting the snow and no one else was.

There were 18 guys running through my schools. It was hard to keep everyone out of everyone's way.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;2130068 said:


> You leave Thrusday right?


I don't leave until 10 PM Sunday night. Although, the way quality and Camden talk, it'll be more like 9:30 Monday morning.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2130078 said:


> That's what happened 2 years ago, or whenever we were getting the snow and no one else was.
> 
> There were 18 guys running through my schools. It was hard to keep everyone out of everyone's way.


I have two trucks that can come help if all hell breaks loose and we have nothing. I'll even bring my own snowblower


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Novak says "Get ready for Wednesday".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We'll all know by tomorrow at this time what's going down.


----------



## skorum03

Who's watching politics?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2130083 said:


> Novak says "Get ready for Wednesday".


Yea yea......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;2130087 said:


> Who's watching politics?


I was, but now Real Housewives of Beverly Hills is set to record, so I have to watch that, or the Wild.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2130085 said:


> We'll all know by tomorrow at this time what's going down.


Should just have quality and I come up with the four wideouts and Get some cafe done!!!


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2130079 said:


> I don't leave until 10 PM Sunday night. Although, the way quality and Camden talk, it'll be more like 9:30 Monday morning.


When I was at Msp last week I was going to snap a pic of the departure board which showed a dozen of the Spirit flights that were delayed but I didn't want to pile on.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2130046 said:


> That map I just posted has over 16" on the North Shore.


Guess I'll put off the trip to Bluefin


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2130100 said:


> Guess I'll put off the trip to Bluefin


Wait,what?......?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2130083 said:


> Novak says "Get ready for Wednesday".


Pffff... Guess it'll flop


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2130103 said:


> Wait,what?......?


Or maybe I shouldn't... Snow could keep the wife and I inside...

...and her asleep early...


----------



## cbservicesllc

He just posted this...

Any snow that falls in MSP will have a tough time sticking as temps stay above 32° thru THUR.


----------



## TKLAWN

Novak has a map.....oh boy!!


----------



## Drakeslayer

TKLAWN;2130108 said:


> Novak has a map.....oh boy!!


Lake effect will drag down to Lwnmwrman and accumulate to 8" I'm guessing.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Seriously Kasich? You won your home state. WOW!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2130097 said:


> When I was at Msp last week I was going to snap a pic of the departure board which showed a dozen of the Spirit flights that were delayed but I didn't want to pile on.


It don't matter. Like I said before, the flight and hotel were so cheap, we took it. Everyone else was over double for the week for the 4 of us. We don't have to be anywhere Monday, or the Saturday we get back, so if it's delayed, so be it.

Even after paying for a carry-on, 2 suit cases, and sitting in the front row, we were still $1,000 cheaper than anyone else.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2130105 said:


> Or maybe I shouldn't... Snow could keep the wife and I inside...
> 
> ...and her asleep early...


Hahahaha... Same when the wife and I went to Vegas 2 summers ago. She was all "I can't wait to party all night, go to the clubs, maybe we'll even hit up some strip joints".

We get out there, she's in bed by 9 every night.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2130110 said:


> Seriously Kasich? You won your home state. WOW!


Fox is running with it, like it's a breakthrough.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2130046 said:


> That map I just posted has over 16" on the North Shore.


Love it!!!!! I'll be heading up if that happens


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That was a pretty goal.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2130114 said:


> Fox is running with it, like it's a breakthrough.


He looks sad. Throw in the towel already. Same with Rubio.


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;2130117 said:


> He looks sad. Throw in the towel already. Same with Rubio.


Rubio did.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow




----------



## jimslawnsnow




----------



## jimslawnsnow

any idea on this? 3rd grade math


----------



## Ranger620

Does anyone seriously think it's gonna snow enough to plow in the north metro? Weather was good and I took a chance and went on vacation and won't be home till next week. If it's gonna snow I need to rent a car and drive home then drive back down here.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;2130118 said:


> Rubio did.....


I see that now. In my defense I just got back in from watching my daughter jump rope. Rope Power!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2130124 said:


> I see that now. In my defense I just got back in from watching my daughter jump rope. Rope Power!


Also some of Rubio's people are tweeting that Rubio's supporters should back Cruz.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;2130122 said:


> any idea on this? 3rd grade math


I'm working on it. I was a math master back in 3rd grade.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ranger620;2130123 said:


> Does anyone seriously think it's gonna snow enough to plow in the north metro? Weather was good and I took a chance and went on vacation and won't be home till next week. If it's gonna snow I need to rent a car and drive home then drive back down here.


From all the maps, it looks mostly from me, North and east.


----------



## SSS Inc.

For starters the RANGE is 3-6.  on the previous question.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;2130127 said:


> I'm working on it. I was a math master back in 3rd grade.


this isn't even the same math I had back then. one of my wifes friend went for math stuff in college. has a daughter the same grade. she never saw anything like this. she had to google how to do it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2130129 said:


> For starters the RANGE is 3-6.  on the previous question.


No, that's for MY snowfall, not Ranger's.


----------



## Ranger620

LwnmwrMan22;2130128 said:


> From all the maps, it looks mostly from me, North and east.


I'll have to keep and eye on it. Got salting covered I think bit plowing I'd need to come home maybe.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;2130129 said:


> For starters the RANGE is 3-6.  on the previous question.


good catch........


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;2130133 said:


> good catch........


You got it.

I just had my 4th grade daughter look at it. She is in the top of her class and said that looks ridiculous and has no idea how to solve it.

I'm stumped as well.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2130134 said:


> You got it.
> 
> I just had my 4th grade daughter look at it. She is in the top of her class and said that looks ridiculous and has no idea how to solve it.
> 
> I'm stumped as well.


I even went at a division with a decimal angle, but I can't figure it out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ottawa ties it with 7 seconds left


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2130105 said:


> Or maybe I shouldn't... Snow could keep the wife and I inside...
> 
> ...and her asleep early...


Hell I wouldn't worry about ot here. Plus you could actually enjoy some snow falling amd not need to plow it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

The correct answers


----------



## SSS Inc.

This math problem is starting to cafe me off. Cafe this!


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;2130139 said:


> The correct answers


Wait what?!


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2130119 said:


>


Wtf?........? Thats harder than the cafe i did my sr year


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I have no idea wtf they are trying to do. they give no directions or examples


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2130141 said:


> Wait what?!


No kidding. I can see how the numbers work, but without being told what to do, I would have never been able to figure it out.

Don't worry JiMlawn, it only gets worse.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I can see what they did there but that is the dumbest thing I have ever seen.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2130146 said:


> I can see what they did there but that is the dumbest thing I have ever seen.


I always want to know a real world example when it comes to math problems like that.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2130146 said:


> I can see what they did there but that is the dumbest thing I have ever seen.


I think Trump is cool with that common core cafe


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wild lose.....


In overtime. After letting it be tied with 7 seconds left.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2130147 said:


> I always want to know a real world example when it comes to math problems like that.


Yea like lwmr drove 5 miles before hitting a pole. Cbservicesllc drove 6 miles before he hit one. Each has to drive 10 miles to the body shop who has to drive further.
A. Lwmr 
B. Cbservicesllc 
C. Both need to drive the same.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2130145 said:


> No kidding. I can see how the numbers work, but without being told what to do, I would have never been able to figure it out.
> 
> Don't worry JiMlawn, it only gets worse.


been working on it 2 hours. it took a math degree person to google it and figure it out. I know it gets harder, but really, no damn examples or directions.

I figure all sorts of funky shapes for sq.ft of fert and squirt, mulch beds, landscaping and what not. a lot of times in my head, this was rediculas

I came up a good idea. I would pay money to the school for cheater books to learn how to teach them, or lead them in the right direction


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2130150 said:


> Yea like lwmr drove 5 miles before hitting a pole. Cbservicesllc drove 6 miles before he hit one. Each has to drive 10 miles to the body shop who has to drive further.
> A. Lwmr
> B. Cbservicesllc
> C. Both need to drive the same.


:laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2130150 said:


> Yea like lwmr drove 5 miles before hitting a pole. Cbservicesllc drove 6 miles before he hit one. Each has to drive 10 miles to the body shop who has to drive further.
> A. Lwmr
> B. Cbservicesllc
> C. Both need to drive the same.


Wow.............


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2130150 said:


> Yea like lwmr drove 5 miles before hitting a pole. Cbservicesllc drove 6 miles before he hit one. Each has to drive 10 miles to the body shop who has to drive further.
> A. Lwmr
> B. Cbservicesllc
> C. Both need to drive the same.


Haha! This is a great one!


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;2130151 said:


> been working on it 2 hours. it took a math degree person to google it and figure it out. I know it gets harder, but really, no damn examples or directions.
> 
> I figure all sorts of funky shapes for sq.ft of fert and squirt, mulch beds, landscaping and what not. a lot of times in my head, this was rediculas
> 
> I came up a good idea. I would pay money to the school for cheater books to learn how to teach them, or lead them in the right direction


That one has to be something they have worked on in class. No way they could come up with the answer without direction. I was trying to multiply one direct, divide in another. I never would have come up with that. I know they do multiplication with weird squares now but I've never seen this.


----------



## banonea

Got the shop cleaned and gear stowed for now, but able to grab when needed. Got all the mowers out and trailer cleaned. Time to change oils and put the leaf loader on the 1 ton.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;2130157 said:


> Got the shop cleaned and gear stowed for now, but able to grab when needed. Got all the mowers out and trailer cleaned. Time to change oils and put the leaf loader on the 1 ton.


What size is that shop Bano??


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;2130155 said:


> That one has to be something they have worked on in class. No way they could come up with the answer without direction. I was trying to multiply one direct, divide in another. I never would have come up with that. I know they do multiplication with weird squares now but I've never seen this.


if they did, she was sick the last couple days. and if she was there and dint pay attention is why they need to send examples or some direction so the parents can help


----------



## jimslawnsnow

This was one of the questions from tonight. Suppose you like pizza and are very hungry. Would you rather eat 4/5th of a pizza or 8/10th of a pizza? And why that one?


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;2130159 said:


> if they did, she was sick the last couple days. and if she was there and dint pay attention is why they need to send examples or some direction so the parents can help


I agree. Bottom line is some weird pattern for multiplying doesn't teach them anything.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Ranger620;2130123 said:


> Does anyone seriously think it's gonna snow enough to plow in the north metro? Weather was good and I took a chance and went on vacation and won't be home till next week. If it's gonna snow I need to rent a car and drive home then drive back down here.


Must have left right after I saw that dirty blue ford driving around again today?


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2130160 said:


> This was one of the questions from tonight. Suppose you like pizza and are very hungry. Would you rather eat 4/5th of a pizza or 8/10th of a pizza? And why that one?


Maybe I'm wrong, but I believe those are the same...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2130164 said:


> Maybe I'm wrong, but I believe those are the same...


They are. I told her to answer either and that they were both the same. The teacher can talk to me if she has a problem. NE reason to play mind games on kids. They have ther adult lives for that


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2130134 said:


> You got it.
> 
> I just had my 4th grade daughter look at it. She is in the top of her class and said that looks ridiculous and has no idea how to solve it.
> 
> I'm stumped as well.


Is this that stupid common core BS?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2130166 said:


> They are. I told her to answer either and that they were both the same. The teacher can talk to me if she has a problem. NE reason to play mind games on kids. They have ther adult lives for that


We had a question of how many sq miles does a furniture cover if the service area is 100 miles.

Didn't say if the service area is 100 miles from the store? Or if the service area is a 100 mile diameter with the center at the store.

I made my kid answer it both ways.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2130163 said:


> Must have left right after I saw that dirty blue ford driving around again today?


Nope I've been gone for a while. My buddy drove so you saw the wife driving not me. I'll have to yell at her for not washing it. Lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2130167 said:


> Is this that this stupid common core BS?


"This that this"? Not too sure you can complain about the education system sir.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2130167 said:


> Is this that this stupid common core BS?


It's part of it for sure. My kids have the goofiest ways of adding, subtracting etc. etc..


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2130150 said:


> Yea like lwmr drove 5 miles before hitting a pole. Cbservicesllc drove 6 miles before he hit one. Each has to drive 10 miles to the body shop who has to drive further.
> A. Lwmr
> B. Cbservicesllc
> C. Both need to drive the same.


 Hahahahahaha :laughing:


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2130171 said:


> It's part of it for sure. My kids have the goofiest ways of adding, subtracting etc. etc..


Exhibit A of why the Dept of Ed needs to go away and go back to the states...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;2130162 said:


> I agree. Bottom line is some weird pattern for multiplying doesn't teach them anything.


I'm sure they are trying to get them to think and problem solve. The problem is they are going about wrong and too early. Kind of expecting a baby to be born and expect to have a conversation with them.

Or hiring an employee and expect them to know what you know. That cafe just doesn't work


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2130137 said:


> Hell I wouldn't worry about ot here. Plus you could actually enjoy some snow falling amd not need to plow it.


Not so much worrying about snow... We just like to get out and about in nice weather up there... We've gone in early May the last couple years


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2130113 said:


> Hahahaha... Same when the wife and I went to Vegas 2 summers ago. She was all "I can't wait to party all night, go to the clubs, maybe we'll even hit up some strip joints".
> 
> We get out there, she's in bed by 9 every night.


Sometimes THAT is the vacation. .....


----------



## SSS Inc.

Nailbiter in Missouri


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Missouri is coming down to the wire.

93% in, Trump at 41.5%, Cruz at 41.2%


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;2130176 said:


> Sometimes THAT is the vacation. .....


If she's awake.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;2130171 said:


> It's part of it for sure. My kids have the goofiest ways of adding, subtracting etc. etc..


Here's how they taught her how to divide. 3÷6=. Instead of the way we were taught using the whatever you call it. You'd put the 3 outside the box and the 6 inside then use multiplying and subtraction to figure out the problem


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2130177 said:


> Nailbiter in Missouri


Yea it is. I think Cruz does good from here on out. Loved his speech


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2130175 said:


> Not so much worrying about snow... We just like to get out and about in nice weather up there... We've gone in early May the last couple years


Naked snow angela, duh!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2130170 said:


> "This that this"? Not too sure you can complain about the education system sir.


Touche.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2130182 said:


> Naked snow angela, duh!


Angela??? Not sure that's cb's wife's name.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Fox is reporting Kasich is adding people to his team to go to the convention.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2130184 said:


> Angela??? Not sure that's cb's wife's name.


Hey now! That's my wife's name. She has nothin to do with this plowsite.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2130184 said:


> Angela??? Not sure that's cb's wife's name.


I believe it is Angela. Geez Quality.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2130181 said:


> Yea it is. I think Cruz does good from here on out. Loved his speech


I agree. Might be too late though.


----------



## qualitycut

Lol angels is what I meant


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2130188 said:


> I agree. Might be too late though.


I dont know. I think he does better west and then bring it to the convention. We will see.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2130158 said:


> What size is that shop Bano??


The cold storage area in the picture is 2480 sq ft


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2130180 said:


> Here's how they taught her how to divide. 3÷6=. Instead of the way we were taught using the whatever you call it. You'd put the 3 outside the box and the 6 inside then use multiplying and subtraction to figure out the problem


That's how I was taught. I can't divide to save my life.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;2130191 said:


> The cold storage area in the picture is 2480 sq ft


So 480' bigger than my 40x50' slab. Thanks. Just wanted some perspective.

I need to add 10' onto my slab before I build a building.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2130179 said:


> If she's awake.....


True........


----------



## snowman55

This one got me mad

You deposit $500 in the bank which pays 8% annual interest how much is in the account after 2 years.

Her answer was wrong (" correct" was $580 )and I will be bring it up with the school.. Teach them liberal social views but not how to calculate interest? No wonder the young are voting for burny.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2126119 said:


> Seems cheap?????
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/cto/5473408176.html


It is gone.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;2130195 said:


> This one got me mad
> 
> You deposit $500 in the bank which pays 8% annual interest how much is in the account after 2 years.
> 
> Her answer was wrong (" correct" was $580 )and I will be bring it up with the school.. Teach them liberal social views but not how to calculate interest? No wonder the young are voting for burny.


I've gotten in trouble from the wife for our youngest having questions marked wrong. I then give my wife the question, she struggles through it (she hates math) but then eventually, with help from the oldest, she gets the same answer we wrote down.

That stops the discussion, other than she at least understands it isn't I'm teaching him wrong.


----------



## skorum03

Any of you guys running scag mowers? Dealer and scag rep stopped by the other day with a trailer full of mowers for me to look at. Tried a v-ride and a cheetah


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;2130199 said:


> Any of you guys running scag mowers? Dealer and scag rep stopped by the other day with a trailer full of mowers for me to look at. Tried a v-ride and a cheetah


Jeff was the rep, huh?

Djagusch runs them


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;2130199 said:


> Any of you guys running scag mowers? Dealer and scag rep stopped by the other day with a trailer full of mowers for me to look at. Tried a v-ride and a cheetah


Djagusch only runs them if you still has his number.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ian and Schaeffer both have the moisture shearing right North of me. I'm hardly in the rain, let alone much snow.


----------



## snowman55

LwnmwrMan22;2130197 said:


> I've gotten in trouble from the wife for our youngest having questions marked wrong. I then give my wife the question, she struggles through it (she hates math) but then eventually, with help from the oldest, she gets the same answer we wrote down.
> 
> That stops the discussion, other than she at least understands it isn't I'm teaching him wrong.


Most important lesson about money is the compounding if interest. She knew that and answered correct then was marked wrong, dumb schools


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;2130200 said:


> Jeff was the rep, huh?
> 
> Djagusch runs them


I don't recall what his name was. Black truck, white trailer.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2130201 said:


> Djagusch only runs them if you still has his number.


I will give him a call


----------



## jimslawnsnow

snowman55;2130195 said:


> This one got me mad
> 
> You deposit $500 in the bank which pays 8% annual interest how much is in the account after 2 years.
> 
> Her answer was wrong (" correct" was $580 )and I will be bring it up with the school.. Teach them liberal social views but not how to calculate interest? No wonder the young are voting for burny.


What did she answer with? I came up with 583.20


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2130202 said:


> Ian and Schaeffer both have the moisture shearing right North of me. I'm hardly in the rain, let alone much snow.


Until tomorrow night, then you'll be in the heaviest totals, put everyone on alert to have nothing


----------



## Doughboy12

Greenery;2130059 said:


> Don't forget your 20 inch stack in the bed..☺


Make mine a double stack.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2130207 said:


> Until tomorrow night, then you'll be in the heaviest totals, put everyone on alert to have nothing


I already have everyone on alert. One guy is in Florida, thought we were done with the snow. Probably wants to check with me. Same guy that hurt his back last year by jumping away from a push mower.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The NAM 4km has dropped. I'm guessing the GFS drops at the next update too.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Cruz is closing the gap in Missouri. Down to 3,000 votes. You Trump guys might want to start worrying.


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2130206 said:


> What did she answer with? I came up with 583.20


Same.........


----------



## Bill1090

Straight piping the super duty tomorrow. Long overdue!


----------



## Drakeslayer

Bill1090;2130216 said:


> Straight piping the super duty tomorrow. Long overdue!


Pics will be required!


----------



## SSS Inc.

2,400//////////


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2130214 said:


> Cruz is closing the gap in Missouri. Down to 3,000 votes. You Trump guys might want to start worrying.


He has half the delegates Trump does to date...


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2130219 said:


> He has half the delegates Trump does to date...


Pfff. What evs.


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2130160 said:


> This was one of the questions from tonight. Suppose you like pizza and are very hungry. Would you rather eat 4/5th of a pizza or 8/10th of a pizza? And why that one?


Obviously 8 pieces is greater than 4.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2130220 said:


> Pfff. What evs.


I will say... If Kasich can take a hint and this becomes a 2 man race, things will get VERY interesting... I don't think there will be a middle ground, one of them will take a commanding lead...


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2130206 said:


> What did she answer with? I came up with 583.20


Depends on how often the bank compounds the interest.
I would say that is the correct answer of it is compounded annually but I would say find a better bank. 
Compounded monthly it would be $586.44
:waving:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Kimberly Guilfoyle is super hot.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;2130214 said:


> Cruz is closing the gap in Missouri. Down to 3,000 votes. You Trump guys might want to start worrying.


Trump increased his delegate lead over 2nd place by 25% tonight. (And it looks like he's going to win Missouri.)


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2130224 said:


> Kimberly Guilfoyle is super hot.


Yummy and Andrea tantaros.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;2130224 said:


> Kimberly Guilfoyle is super hot.


Yeah, she's nice.


----------



## qualitycut

I dont think many woman will vote for trump. If hes gets the nomination Hilliary wins.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Wow, Trump only has Cruz by 1700 with 99% reporting


----------



## qualitycut

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10153518071962683&id=502967682


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;2130216 said:


> Straight piping the super duty tomorrow. Long overdue!


4" turbo back mbrp? Can't beat that sound on a 6.0


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like I and djagusch are going to be right on the moisture line.

It also looks like today will be a good day to go rebuild that retaining wall I showed pictures of yesterday.


----------



## CityGuy

40° and windy


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2130240 said:


> Looks like I and djagusch are going to be right on the moisture line.
> 
> It also looks like today will be a good day to go rebuild that retaining wall I showed pictures of yesterday.


There it is! You have someone wreck it so you get paid to fix it.


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu;2130233 said:


> 4" turbo back mbrp? Can't beat that sound on a 6.0


But 6.0s suck though 

I'm just eliminating the muffler for now. I wanted to do more but I got to get new tires this week. 4" turbo back is in the future as is an Edge Evolution.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2130249 said:


> But 6.0s suck though
> 
> I'm just eliminating the muffler for now. I wanted to do more but I got to get new tires this week. 4" turbo back is in the future as is an Edge Evolution.


Unless you spend an extra 6 grand plus to make them bullet proof. So I've been told


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Speaking of that, my 6.0 nearly got a guy fired at the dealer we got our expedition and van from. He didn't want to trade it in so he said 2500 was the most he could do. When I got 11k and they sold it for 16k at a chevy dealer cafe flew. Wife sold a manager (someone higher up than this guy) and he was pissed. He immediately called him into the office. I don't see him there anymore. This was a couple years ago now. Kinda funny


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2130244 said:


> There it is! You have someone wreck it so you get paid to fix it.


Shhhhhh....... Job security??? 

BTW, Happy Birthday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Man, the radar return hasn't moved for going on 3 hours now.

I would really appreciate a shift to the east (or north) of 15 miles.


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2130251 said:


> Speaking of that, my 6.0 nearly got a guy fired at the dealer we got our expedition and van from. He didn't want to trade it in so he said 2500 was the most he could do. When I got 11k and they sold it for 16k at a chevy dealer cafe flew. Wife sold a manager (someone higher up than this guy) and he was pissed. He immediately called him into the office. I don't see him there anymore. This was a couple years ago now. Kinda funny


They're all shysters.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Man... you can definitely feel the chill in the air this morning


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2130256 said:


> Man... you can definitely feel the chill in the air this morning


So you're telling me not to get too motivated to get that retaining wall back together?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2130257 said:


> So you're telling me not to get too motivated to get that retaining wall back together?


I know i wouldn't be able to, I can't even get motivated to get out of bed. Sounds windy too


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2130257 said:


> So you're telling me not to get too motivated to get that retaining wall back together?


I would find it hard to get motivated to do anything outside today... And it only gets worse the rest of the week...

Prepping equipment inside and 65 sounds pretty good


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2130262 said:


> I would find it hard to get motivated to do anything outside today... And it only gets worse the rest of the week...
> 
> Prepping equipment inside and 65 sounds pretty good


That even sounds like work. I need weeks of nice weather leading up tob working to get me fully motivated. The older i get the more I hate this cold crap


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2130262 said:


> I would find it hard to get motivated to do anything outside today... And it only gets worse the rest of the week...
> 
> Prepping equipment inside and 65 sounds pretty good


Too late. I'm on my way. I gotta get my accounts receivables built up, so I feel better once I land in Vegas.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Plus I gotta run to Gertens, get my new book and drop off my authorized user list.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2130268 said:


> Plus I gotta run to Gertens, get my new book and drop off my authorized user list.


You buying me lunch?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2130264 said:


> That even sounds like work. I need weeks of nice weather leading up tob working to get me fully motivated. The older i get the more I hate this cold crap


Your not that old. Your still in your 20's correct?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Jeez the birds are loud today. I had to check to see if a window was open


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2130269 said:


> You buying me lunch?


If you wanna do lunch at 10.

Gotta get back up to Washington Ave and see if I can plant some Arborvitae and trees in an area before I fix that wall.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2130272 said:


> If you wanna do lunch at 10.


Sounds like brunch


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Jesus it's cold out. That moisture better not slide back SW.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2130272 said:


> If you wanna do lunch at 10.
> 
> Gotta get back up to Washington Ave and see if I can plant some Arborvitae and trees in an area before I fix that wall.


Aghhhh not sure i will be out of bed yet.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2130270 said:


> Your not that old. Your still in your 20's correct?


Yea but seems like 2 years ago I didn't mind the cold 1 bit now i hate when its below 40


----------



## djagusch

So if a guy needs 18ft of wall cap, where to go? Its anchor 3" cap (goes with the 16" pro diamond block) in chestnut/tan color.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2130277 said:


> Yea but seems like 2 years ago I didn't mind the cold 1 bit now i hate when its below 40


So what are you gonna be like when your old like lwnmwrman, unit and that home owner guy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2130276 said:


> Aghhhh not sure i will be out of bed yet.


Why do you think I said 10 a.m.?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2130282 said:


> So what are you gonna be like when your old like lwnmwrman, unit and that home owner guy.


Make sure every vehicle you ever buy has heated seats? I'm thinking of even putting them in my tractor is now.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

For anyone that hasn't checked out those aluminum baggers for exmarks, they are impressive. Checked them out where the guy makes them yesterday. He also has a prototype of one that uses tubs like trac vac. My only concern with that is he cut plastic out of the can and added perferated aluminum, and we all know how employees treat stuff. It's going to get bent and busted up. He is also making one to fit the lazers. He has yet to come up with a way to dump it. I think it'll beat scags clamshell


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2130284 said:


> Make sure every vehicle you ever buy has heated seats? I'm thinking of even putting them in my tractor is now.


If you had a heated shop, you wouldn't need them in the tractors


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2130286 said:


> If you had a heated shop, you wouldn't need them in the tractors


I don't use my tractors in a building. Just like I turn my heated seats in even in the summer. My back is bad.


----------



## djagusch

skorum03;2130199 said:


> Any of you guys running scag mowers? Dealer and scag rep stopped by the other day with a trailer full of mowers for me to look at. Tried a v-ride and a cheetah


Ask questions away. Jeff doesn't know much other than they are orange and cost xyz. Was it the dealer in hudson or river falls?


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;2130280 said:


> So if a guy needs 18ft of wall cap, where to go? Its anchor 3" cap (goes with the 16" pro diamond block) in chestnut/tan color.


Ummmmm, maybe hedberg in stillwater would be closest to you if they carry it.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2130287 said:


> I don't use my tractors in a building. Just like I turn my heated seats in even in the summer. My back is bad.


Its the seats in your truck


----------



## qualitycut

Just emailed a customer about mowing his hiuse and shop again this year and he said I was planning on you doing it, let me know if if the price changes. Responded 110 for house and 110 for shop amd he said what did you charge last year. Lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2130291 said:


> Its the seats in your truck




Yeah the 20-50 full cords of firewood per year for 20 years didn't have anything to do with that either.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2130287 said:


> I don't use my tractors in a building. Just like I turn my heated seats in even in the summer. My back is bad.


Not sure what are getting at not using them in a building. I was saying you wouldn't need heat in them as it would be warm from the shop.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2130294 said:


> Not sure what are getting at not using them in a building. I was saying you wouldn't need heat in them as it would be warm from the shop.


Because I use them as a heating pad. I don't care that they are cold when I get in the truck.


----------



## skorum03

djagusch;2130288 said:


> Ask questions away. Jeff doesn't know much other than they are orange and cost xyz. Was it the dealer in hudson or river falls?


Kinni sport and power in river falls. Seemed like nice machines. I don't really have any complaints about my Deere, just like that the dealer in river falls would be significantly closer to me than the deere dealer in new Richmond.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2130295 said:


> Because I use them as a heating pad. I don't care that they are cold when I get in the truck.


They dont get that warm!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2130298 said:


> They dont get that warm!


Sure they do, same as a low-medium setting on a heating pad.


----------



## djagusch

skorum03;2130297 said:


> Kinni sport and power in river falls. Seemed like nice machines. I don't really have any complaints about my Deere, just like that the dealer in river falls would be significantly closer to me than the deere dealer in new Richmond.


If you live in hudson why wouldn't he have you talk to the hudson dealer? Or don't you live in hudson?


----------



## skorum03

djagusch;2130302 said:


> If you live in hudson why wouldn't he have you talk to the hudson dealer? Or don't you live in hudson?


He was with the guy that owns the River Falls dealer. I haven't heard the best things about that Hudson dealer, although that was when they first opened. I live in Hudson, but the majority of our work is on the south side of town for some reason so thats why the proximity would be nice. I'm not in a position to buy right now anyways so it doesn't matter much.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;2130249 said:


> But 6.0s suck though
> 
> I'm just eliminating the muffler for now. I wanted to do more but I got to get new tires this week. 4" turbo back is in the future as is an Edge Evolution.


They do suck but sound good lol. Sct is the way to go over the edge


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2130301 said:


> Sure they do, same as a low-medium setting on a heating pad.


Oh i always use them on high if i need one.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2130287 said:


> I don't use my tractors in a building. Just like I turn my heated seats in even in the summer. My back is bad.


CAT Skid loaders have heated seats.  Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2130311 said:


> CAT Skid loaders have heated seats.  Thumbs Up


Do you use them in your shop?? 

I kid Jim, I'm just joking around. Sheesh. Simmer down.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bad timing for 5 Guys in Dinkytown. Not only is it cold out, but it's spring break too.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2130313 said:


> Bad timing for 5 Guys in Dinkytown. Not only is it cold out, but it's spring break too.


Not even going to say what I'm thinking of saying


----------



## qualitycut

I had a customer say gas prices went down and your price went up? Lmao of that's the only cost i had.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2130322 said:


> I had a customer say gas prices went down and your price went up? Lmao of that's the only cost i had.


I've been getting that all winter, let alone "must be nice to get paid without doing anything".


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2130322 said:


> I had a customer say gas prices went down and your price went up? Lmao of that's the only cost i had.


People are so damn dumb....

I had two calls this morning, one for a clean up this week and another making sure we are going to put down pre emergent.


----------



## NorthernProServ

TKLAWN;2130324 said:


> People are so damn dumb....
> 
> I had two calls this morning, one for a clean up this week and another making sure we are going to put down pre emergent.


Idiots......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2130324 said:


> People are so damn dumb....
> 
> I had two calls this morning, one for a clean up this week and another making sure we are going to put down pre emergent.


Well???????


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2130324 said:


> People are so damn dumb....
> 
> I had two calls this morning, one for a clean up this week and another making sure we are going to put down pre emergent.


Lol when did you tell them you would do the clean up. Next week


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2130312 said:


> Do you use them in your shop??
> 
> I kid Jim, I'm just joking around. Sheesh. Simmer down.


Hahahahahaha


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2130313 said:


> Bad timing for 5 Guys in Dinkytown. Not only is it cold out, but it's spring break too.


Nooooooooooooo!


----------



## snowman55

What my lunch gopher brought in today.


----------



## Bill1090

snowman55;2130331 said:


> What my lunch gopher brought in today.
> 
> View attachment 151331


Lucky!.....


----------



## qualitycut

snowman55;2130331 said:


> What my lunch gopher brought in today.
> 
> View attachment 151331


I think I'm going to have that tomorrow with maybe a few green beers.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

So what does everyone do on commercial properties with high garbage content? We pick up weekly when we mow, but some complain that we didn't. I take pictures and show them. They say "really" in a stumped voice. We'll we have to figure something out. I tell them I can make a daily trip and charge x amount of dollars or per hour with a half hour minimum. They don't like that idea of spending more money. I said there's not much I can do when people drive around throwing garbage out the window, leaving dumpsters open, and who knows what.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2130337 said:


> So what does everyone do on commercial properties with high garbage content? We pick up weekly when we mow, but some complain that we didn't. I take pictures and show them. They say "really" in a stumped voice. We'll we have to figure something out. I tell them I can make a daily trip and charge x amount of dollars or per hour with a half hour minimum. They don't like that idea of spending more money. I said there's not much I can do when people drive around throwing garbage out the window, leaving dumpsters open, and who knows what.


I've lost accounts over the years because we didn't make weekly trips to pick up garbage when there wasn't anything else to do (like now with no snow and the account is on contract). Pay for the service, I'll add the additional work.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2130338 said:


> I've lost accounts over the years because we didn't make weekly trips to pick up garbage when there wasn't anything else to do (like now with no snow and the account is on contract). Pay for the service, I'll add the additional work.


Yep... Nothing is free, sorry...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2130341 said:


> Yep... Nothing is free, sorry...


#feelthebern


----------



## qualitycut

Aghhh finally got some motivation to work on the rest of my contracts and my computer is acting a fool.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2130326 said:


> Well???????


Customer is always right.


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;2130337 said:


> So what does everyone do on commercial properties with high garbage content? We pick up weekly when we mow, but some complain that we didn't. I take pictures and show them. They say "really" in a stumped voice. We'll we have to figure something out. I tell them I can make a daily trip and charge x amount of dollars or per hour with a half hour minimum. They don't like that idea of spending more money. I said there's not much I can do when people drive around throwing garbage out the window, leaving dumpsters open, and who knows what.


Commercial grounds maintenance includes trash and debris pickup. The cost is incorporated into their monthly rate.
We use a walk behind vac to pick up cigarette butts, pop cans and other trash.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2130362 said:


> Commercial grounds maintenance includes trash and debris pickup. The cost is incorporated into their monthly rate.
> We use a walk behind vac to pick up cigarette butts, pop cans and other trash.


But you do it daily? And I've tried to get properties to pay for even every other day, but it's a hard hard sell around here.


----------



## andersman02

Hmmm

Might have underbid a property...

Bid on a commercial building, bout 20k sq ft, cleanups, mowing, apps. Got a call today, said we were the lowest one. Wondering if we had insurance, how long we'd been in business for yaddda yaddda. We are 100% legit been around since '78. He wants to sign a contract (sent him an email with just pricing). He also just told me it NEEDS to be done monday-tues, we arent in the area untill thursday typically.

Not trying to underbid anything, what would you guys do? tell him it will be xx more for mon-tues or say "we took a 2nd look, we underbid it, it will be XX more then we originally thought"

This isnt really an account we NEED.


----------



## mnlefty

andersman02;2130366 said:


> Hmmm
> 
> Might have underbid a property...
> 
> Bid on a commercial building, bout 20k sq ft, cleanups, mowing, apps. Got a call today, said we were the lowest one. Wondering if we had insurance, how long we'd been in business for yaddda yaddda. We are 100% legit been around since '78. He wants to sign a contract (sent him an email with just pricing). He also just told me it NEEDS to be done monday-tues, we arent in the area untill thursday typically.
> 
> Not trying to underbid anything, what would you guys do? tell him it will be xx more for mon-tues or say "we took a 2nd look, we underbid it, it will be XX more then we originally thought"
> 
> This isnt really an account we NEED.


If you can make it work mon-tues then use that to add a charge. Or use it as your out. If mon/tue is a deal breaker for them they need to convey that during the bid process.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Plowing some water


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

andersman02;2130366 said:


> Hmmm
> 
> Might have underbid a property...
> 
> Bid on a commercial building, bout 20k sq ft, cleanups, mowing, apps. Got a call today, said we were the lowest one. Wondering if we had insurance, how long we'd been in business for yaddda yaddda. We are 100% legit been around since '78. He wants to sign a contract (sent him an email with just pricing). He also just told me it NEEDS to be done monday-tues, we arent in the area untill thursday typically.
> 
> Not trying to underbid anything, what would you guys do? tell him it will be xx more for mon-tues or say "we took a 2nd look, we underbid it, it will be XX more then we originally thought"
> 
> This isnt really an account we NEED.


If it wasn't dictated in the bid process to do it certain days, tell him it'll be xxx mode to make a special trip.

I did that with a townhome in Hugo 2 years ago, moved it from Friday to Monday or we were raising rates. They were fine with mowing on Monday.

Turns out they like Mondays better, most of them go to cabins on the weekends and aren't around anyways for the weekend.


----------



## cbservicesllc

andersman02;2130366 said:


> Hmmm
> 
> Might have underbid a property...
> 
> Bid on a commercial building, bout 20k sq ft, cleanups, mowing, apps. Got a call today, said we were the lowest one. Wondering if we had insurance, how long we'd been in business for yaddda yaddda. We are 100% legit been around since '78. He wants to sign a contract (sent him an email with just pricing). He also just told me it NEEDS to be done monday-tues, we arent in the area untill thursday typically.
> 
> Not trying to underbid anything, what would you guys do? tell him it will be xx more for mon-tues or say "we took a 2nd look, we underbid it, it will be XX more then we originally thought"
> 
> This isnt really an account we NEED.


I would say x amount more for Monday/Tuesday and re-run your numbers to come up with x just in case...


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2130370 said:


> Plowing some water


Come on...


----------



## SSS Inc.

andersman02;2130366 said:


> Hmmm
> 
> Might have underbid a property...
> 
> Bid on a commercial building, bout 20k sq ft, cleanups, mowing, apps. Got a call today, said we were the lowest one. Wondering if we had insurance, how long we'd been in business for yaddda yaddda. We are 100% legit been around since '78. He wants to sign a contract (sent him an email with just pricing). He also just told me it NEEDS to be done monday-tues, we arent in the area untill thursday typically.
> 
> Not trying to underbid anything, what would you guys do? tell him it will be xx more for mon-tues or say "we took a 2nd look, we underbid it, it will be XX more then we originally thought"
> 
> This isnt really an account we NEED.


Besides the Monday Tuesday thing why do you think you underbid it? Just because you were the lowest?


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;2130370 said:


> Plowing some water


And going the wrong way?


----------



## andersman02

SSS Inc.;2130377 said:


> Besides the Monday Tuesday thing why do you think you underbid it? Just because you were the lowest?


For the most part yes. Thought about it though, this place might be more of a pain mowing as it had quite a few 6ft wide areas with cars parked on one one side, building/ and 1ft high windows on the other. Liability of things getting broken might be something I should have thought more about. I was at $60/week mowing, 320/cleanup 20k Sq ft. Located in Edina btw


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2130383 said:


> And going the wrong way?


Hmmm... good point... Maybe they had legit flooding in the tunnel and had to do that to clear it? Hence no other traffic?


----------



## cbservicesllc

andersman02;2130385 said:


> For the most part yes. Thought about it though, this place might be more of a pain mowing as it had quite a few 6ft wide areas with cars parked on one one side, building/ and 1ft high windows on the other. Liability of things getting broken might be something I should have thought more about. I was at $60/week mowing, 320/cleanup 20k Sq ft. Located in Edina btw


OCD a must, huh? I don't think you're off by much if at all... I'd be in the ballpark


----------



## andersman02

cbservicesllc;2130390 said:


> OCD a must, huh? I don't think you're off by much if at all... I'd be in the ballpark


Exactly what I was thinking, the way some of my bids have been going I thought I was actually high a bit


----------



## qualitycut

andersman02;2130394 said:


> Exactly what I was thinking, the way some of my bids have been going I thought I was actually high a bit


I seem to second guess myself a lot when i bida bunch and lose them all then get one.


----------



## qualitycut

Well i think my guy from last year decided he wanted to mow again this year.


----------



## andersman02

qualitycut;2130396 said:


> Well i think my guy from last year decided he wanted to mow again this year.


That's good?


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2130388 said:


> Hmmm... good point... Maybe they had legit flooding in the tunnel and had to do that to clear it? Hence no other traffic?


Tunnel is/was closed due to flooding.


----------



## albhb3

blue spring update in
oil cooler in 
cts2 in 
1/2 of the egr delete in. 
waiting on exhaust to get here


----------



## Doughboy12

I wonder how Snow Farmer is holding up???


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;2130377 said:


> Besides the Monday Tuesday thing why do you think you underbid it? Just because you were the lowest?


speaking of low prices. we have an asphalt company that put a radio ad on saying they are rebidding prices because asphalt prices are low because of oil prices. are you doing the same? I am guessing not


----------



## Camden

I just found out some bid results for a concrete job I bid on. 5 bidders total and the winning bid was $7k, next highest was $9k...the remaining 3 were all $26-27k. My bid was $26473. The engineers estimate was $32k.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;2130415 said:


> speaking of low prices. we have an asphalt company that put a radio ad on saying they are rebidding prices because asphalt prices are low because of oil prices. are you doing the same? I am guessing not


Ahhh no. Asphalt is down a few bucks a ton. On a driveway you might save 20-30 bucks. :laughing: It's a ploy to get people to call and that's fine.

Liquid asphalt is down and the oil we use for chip sealing will be much less than last year. We may use 20,000 gallons on one project. So 20¢/gallon makes a difference. Asphalt for paving is only 5-7% liquid asphalt so it takes some huge swings to make a difference and its not as volatile as the gas markets.

In 2008 we did have to re-bid projects due to the crazy increases. I had a paving project that started at 40k and by the time they pulled the trigger 4 months later it was 70k+. We were getting updates on prices every few days. I definitely don't want to deal with that again.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;2130422 said:


> I just found out some bid results for a concrete job I bid on. 5 bidders total and the winning bid was $7k, next highest was $9k...the remaining 3 were all $26-27k. My bid was $26473. The engineers estimate was $32k.


how does that happen? I could see 18k for the lowest, but 10k cheaper than most. its not like you're dealing with small residentials


----------



## Drakeslayer

Camden;2130422 said:


> I just found out some bid results for a concrete job I bid on. 5 bidders total and the winning bid was $7k, next highest was $9k...the remaining 3 were all $26-27k. My bid was $26473. The engineers estimate was $32k.


This was for 2500 SF of concrete?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;2130425 said:


> Ahhh no. Asphalt is down a few bucks a ton. On a driveway you might save 20-30 bucks. :laughing: It's a ploy to get people to call and that's fine.
> 
> Liquid asphalt is down and the oil we use for chip sealing will be much less than last year. We may use 20,000 gallons on one project. So 20¢/gallon makes a difference. Asphalt for paving is only 5-7% liquid asphalt so it takes some huge swings to make a difference and its not as volatile as the gas markets.
> 
> In 2008 we did have to re-bid projects due to the crazy increases. I had a paving project that started at 40k and by the time they pulled the trigger 4 months later it was 70k+. We were getting updates on prices every few days. I definitely don't want to deal with that again.


I figured it wast huge. these are the same guys I posted about having extra asphalt from the neighbors. I think they wanted 1500 for a small pad for a fuel barrel


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Will someone bid on a snowplow that I didn't really want please? You have 1.24 minutes left.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Wonder if the north shore got enough snow to go play on the sleds tomorrow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2130437 said:


> Will someone bid on a snowplow that I didn't really want please? You have 1.24 minutes left.


Nevermind. :crying:


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2130439 said:


> Nevermind. :crying:


What did you buy? Couple angry orchards and started bidding like crazy?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2130440 said:


> What did you buy? Couple angry orchards and started bidding like crazy?


Picked up a new plow for this John Deere tractor I'm buying I guess. 1/3 of the cost of a new one, so there is that. Plus an extra 10" bigger.

Totally forgot about it, until I got an email about 5 minutes before my post that the seller dropped the reserve.

Maybe I'll use it for trade bait on my new John Deere against the plow there, or some other attachments.

I know JD gave me $1500 for my Kubota plow. If I could get that or more for this new one, then I'm making money, right?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

stupid 3rd grade English. gives her words to put in a category, but doesn't say if you need to put the word in all the catagories depending on how they are used in sentence. I am having her put them in all catagories they fit


----------



## cbservicesllc

andersman02;2130394 said:


> Exactly what I was thinking, the way some of my bids have been going I thought I was actually high a bit


Yeah, I just can't get too emotional... I plug the numbers in, make sure they make sense, and fire it off... It's hard to keep from questioning though


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2130401 said:


> Tunnel is/was closed due to flooding.


Welp, there's the answer


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2130422 said:


> I just found out some bid results for a concrete job I bid on. 5 bidders total and the winning bid was $7k, next highest was $9k...the remaining 3 were all $26-27k. My bid was $26473. The engineers estimate was $32k.


Wow, that's insane... I don't know if I could handle that...


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;2130438 said:


> Wonder if the north shore got enough snow to go play on the sleds tomorrow


Supposedly 9 inches or so around grand Marais and 12-15 between Finland and isabella?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;2130446 said:


> Supposedly 9 inches or so around grand Marais and 12-15 between Finland and isabella?


Finland is where I would like to go. If that's the case I'm heading out early in the morning


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2130441 said:


> Picked up a new plow for this John Deere tractor I'm buying I guess. 1/3 of the cost of a new one, so there is that. Plus an extra 10" bigger.
> 
> Totally forgot about it, until I got an email about 5 minutes before my post that the seller dropped the reserve.
> 
> Maybe I'll use it for trade bait on my new John Deere against the plow there, or some other attachments.
> 
> I know JD gave me $1500 for my Kubota plow. If I could get that or more for this new one, then I'm making money, right?


Sure! I bet you can get out of the deal entirely since they dropped the reserve after you bid. If I bid on something and it didn't meet the reserve I would be kinda ticked off if all of a sudden my bid counts. I know that doesn't make sense entirely but I think you would have a case. Say you didn't meet reserve and quit bidding at that point and went out and bought another plow instead.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2130459 said:


> Sure! I bet you can get out of the deal entirely since they dropped the reserve after you bid. If I bid on something and it didn't meet the reserve I would be kinda ticked off if all of a sudden my bid counts. I know that doesn't make sense entirely but I think you would have a case. Say you didn't meet reserve and quit bidding at that point and went out and bought another plow instead.


Your bid is a contract. You can't do that. 
You agree to pay xxx and they are willing to sell it to you for that.

Now the seller can agree to drop the sale.........but I'm not sure what the auction site feels about that stuff.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2130459 said:


> Sure! I bet you can get out of the deal entirely since they dropped the reserve after you bid. If I bid on something and it didn't meet the reserve I would be kinda ticked off if all of a sudden my bid counts. I know that doesn't make sense entirely but I think you would have a case. Say you didn't meet reserve and quit bidding at that point and went out and bought another plow instead.


It makes perfect sense.

Say I bid something nicer up to $750, and it says reserve not met. But I see something on CL that isn't as nice, but it's $750, I go offer the guy $700 and buy it.

Then a week later, all of a sudden, 5 minutes before the auction ends, the seller decides to drop the reserve, now I'm stuck with 2 of the same thing?

That's not right.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2130463 said:


> It makes perfect sense.
> 
> Say I bid something nicer up to $750, and it says reserve not met. But I see something on CL that isn't as nice, but it's $750, I go offer the guy $700 and buy it.
> 
> Then a week later, all of a sudden, 5 minutes before the auction ends, the seller decides to drop the reserve, now I'm stuck with 2 of the same thing?
> 
> That's not right.


I think you need to read the fine print..........


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;2130448 said:


> Finland is where I would like to go. If that's the case I'm heading out early in the morning


I'll meet ya there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2130464 said:


> I think you need to read the fine print..........


This fine print??

IMPORTANT NOTE: If the high bidder of an item does NOT acknowledge the purchase, xxxxxx reserves the right to determine how and to whom it will be resold. If we determine that the winning bid was not a bona fide bidder, the item WILL NOT AUTOMATICALLY go to the next second-highest bid.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;2130460 said:


> Your bid is a contract. You can't do that.
> You agree to pay xxx and they are willing to sell it to you for that.
> 
> Now the seller can agree to drop the sale.........but I'm not sure what the auction site feels about that stuff.


Yes, but can they just change the details on the auction right in the middle of it. There have been tons of things I have bid on that don't meet the reserve and I don't think twice about it and move on. If I'm actively bidding and I don't make the cut that is the end of it in my book. When I did my k-bid auction I wondered about a few things when the description of the items changed. I wondered if no more bids came in since the change if someone would have an out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2130468 said:


> Yes, but can they just change the details on the auction right in the middle of it. There have been tons of things I have bid on that don't meet the reserve and I don't think twice about it and move on. If I'm actively bidding and I don't make the cut that is the end of it in my book. When I did my k-bid auction I wondered about a few things when the description of the items changed. I wondered if no more bids came in since the change if someone would have an out.


Actually it does say.....

Affiliates may lower a lot reserve at any time before or after an auction closes. If the reserve is lowered while the auction is in progress, the applicable reserve message will appear below the Next Required Bid information (Reserve Not Met or Reserve Has Been Met); the asset will sell to the high bidder if the lowered reserve amount is met. If the reserve is lowered after the auction closes, the highest bidder at auction close will receive a winning bidder invoice.

SO in the wording there, it states that even after the auction ends, and the seller then decides to sell the product to the highest bid, you could be on the hook. Which I GUESS that works, since you were willing to pay that at one point.

BUT, like was stated, you bid up to a certain point, the product still has a higher reserve, then you move onto something else, and the seller drops the reserve after you bought something else.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2130467 said:


> This fine print??
> 
> IMPORTANT NOTE: If the high bidder of an item does NOT acknowledge the purchase, xxxxxx reserves the right to determine how and to whom it will be resold. If we determine that the winning bid was not a bona fide bidder, the item WILL NOT AUTOMATICALLY go to the next second-highest bid.


If you don't want it I would talk to them about it. You don't want to be on their bad list because then you will never bid again with them so don't ignore it (which I know you won't) but it's worth talking about.

And Doughboy I have no patience for people that bid and don't show. But, this is worth asking about if it were me. I would think any changes in an auction must be accompanied by a new bid after the changes have been made. Such as "lower reserve" and Joe blow bids the next increment and beats lwnmwr.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2130470 said:


> Actually it does say.....
> 
> Affiliates may lower a lot reserve at any time before or after an auction closes. If the reserve is lowered while the auction is in progress, the applicable reserve message will appear below the Next Required Bid information (Reserve Not Met or Reserve Has Been Met); the asset will sell to the high bidder if the lowered reserve amount is met. If the reserve is lowered after the auction closes, the highest bidder at auction close will receive a winning bidder invoice.


Like I said....Suck it up and pay for your plow. 

**I still say cafe them.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2130472 said:


> Like I said....Suck it up and pay for your plow.
> 
> **I still say cafe them.


Yeah, it's still a deal either way.

I'll probably talk to them, if anything, to see how far the "rules" bend.


----------



## qualitycut

http://thehill.com/blogs/ballot-box/273233-trump-ad-clinton-not-tough-enough-to-face-putin-isis


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2130470 said:


> Actually it does say.....
> 
> Affiliates may lower a lot reserve at any time before or after an auction closes. If the reserve is lowered while the auction is in progress, the applicable reserve message will appear below the Next Required Bid information (Reserve Not Met or Reserve Has Been Met); the asset will sell to the high bidder if the lowered reserve amount is met. If the reserve is lowered after the auction closes, the highest bidder at auction close will receive a winning bidder invoice.
> 
> SO in the wording there, it states that even after the auction ends, and the seller then decides to sell the product to the highest bid, you could be on the hook. Which I GUESS that works, since you were willing to pay that at one point.
> 
> BUT, like was stated, you bid up to a certain point, the product still has a higher reserve, then you move onto something else, and the seller drops the reserve after you bought something else.


So basically one could have a million dollar reserve on a 1500 item. Someone bids it to 1600, quits and moves on and purchase something else. Then after the auction ends they lower the reserve to 1500 and you must pay it? That's cafed up.

I guess I did have it happen where a high bidder backed out and I got an item. Slightly different. This was ebay. They charged my pay pal account and mailed me the item. It was a spool holder. I paid .99 for it. Free shipping


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;2130465 said:


> I'll meet ya there.


We just loaded up heading out early


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;2130428 said:


> This was for 2500 SF of concrete?


I'd have to look but I think it was less than that. A large portion of my bid was for tear-out and removal WITHOUT replacement. The town this job is in has many sidewalks that run along a main street then wrap around to the avenue where the sidewalk dead ends ~50' later right in the middle of home owner's yards. It's very bizarre and they wanted to clean that up.



cbservicesllc;2130445 said:


> Wow, that's insane... I don't know if I could handle that...


The project manager said he has no idea how the winner can do it for such a low price.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2130470 said:


> Actually it does say.....
> 
> Affiliates may lower a lot reserve at any time before or after an auction closes. If the reserve is lowered while the auction is in progress, the applicable reserve message will appear below the Next Required Bid information (Reserve Not Met or Reserve Has Been Met); the asset will sell to the high bidder if the lowered reserve amount is met. If the reserve is lowered after the auction closes, the highest bidder at auction close will receive a winning bidder invoice.
> 
> SO in the wording there, it states that even after the auction ends, and the seller then decides to sell the product to the highest bid, you could be on the hook. Which I GUESS that works, since you were willing to pay that at one point.
> 
> BUT, like was stated, you bid up to a certain point, the product still has a higher reserve, then you move onto something else, and the seller drops the reserve after you bought something else.


I have always been under the impression that 90% of the time on smaller items like this they drop the reserve and high bidder wins. You bid it to that without knowing the reserve and were willing to pay that amount.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;2130479 said:


> I'd have to look but I think it was less than that. A large portion of my bid was for tear-out and removal WITHOUT replacement. The town this job is in has many sidewalks that run along a main street then wrap around to the avenue where the sidewalk dead ends ~50' later right in the middle of home owner's yards. It's very bizarre and they wanted to clean that up.
> 
> The project manager said he has no idea how the winner can do it for such a low price.


These are the jobs I don't feel bad about losing. If you lost it by $100 it would hurt.


----------



## Bill1090

Who makes a good 4" or 5" exhaust system that isn't $1000?


----------



## skorum03

Bill1090;2130482 said:


> Who makes a good 4" or 5" exhaust system that isn't $1000?


mbrp. $300 for turbo back. It's what I have on my 7.3

http://www.xtremediesel.com/MBRP4PLMSeriesTurbo-BackExhaustSystemS6200PLM.aspx


----------



## skorum03

Bill1090;2130482 said:


> Who makes a good 4" or 5" exhaust system that isn't $1000?


Don't get a 5", it's too loud.


----------



## skorum03

I have a job and work so I won't be able to make it...

http://www.breitbart.com/big-govern...est-civil-disobedience-action-of-the-century/


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2130482 said:


> Who makes a good 4" or 5" exhaust system that isn't $1000?


Dont put exhaust on your work truck


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2130487 said:


> Dont put exhaust on your work truck


The 7.3s are pretty loud anyways though...

But I would agree.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2130487 said:


> Dont put exhaust on your work truck


Brraaaappppppp!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2130480 said:


> I have always been under the impression that 90% of the time on smaller items like this they drop the reserve and high bidder wins. You bid it to that without knowing the reserve and were willing to pay that amount.


Yeah, that would be the argument, but like SsS said, you could argue that since you didn't meet the reserve, rather than wait for a fake reserve to be dropped, you already went out and purchased a different item. Essentially, the seller is taking what the selling price is.

Especially since this auction didn't go like a typical online auction did.

There was one bid for $10, one for $500, mine for $750 (reserve not met) then my second one for $900.

The bids didn't run up like an eBay auction, it just sold for my $900.

I shouldn't be able to bid myself up. I'll never buy anything off of K-bid again .

Again, even if I get stuck with the plow, it's still over 1/2 off a new one, even after the fees, so I don't mind that.

But it's shady to say the least.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2130490 said:


> Yeah, that would be the argument, but like SsS said, you could argue that since you didn't meet the reserve, rather than wait for a fake reserve to be dropped, you already went out and purchased a different item. Essentially, the seller is taking what the selling price is.
> 
> Especially since this auction didn't go like a typical online auction did.
> 
> There was one bid for $10, one for $500, mine for $750 (reserve not met) then my second one for $900.
> 
> The bids didn't run up like an eBay auction, it just sold for my $900.
> 
> I shouldn't be able to bid myself up. I'll never buy anything off of K-bid again .
> 
> Again, even if I get stuck with the plow, it's still over 1/2 off a new one, even after the fees, so I don't mind that.
> 
> But it's shady to say the least.


k bid has always been shady. I think they bid their stuff up with fake bidding numbers from what I can tell....


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu;2130477 said:


> We just loaded up heading out early


Name a time and place.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2130491 said:


> k bid has always been shady. I think they bid their stuff up with fake bidding numbers from what I can tell....


Obviously not that one since Lwnmwrman bid himself up... :laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2130490 said:


> Yeah, that would be the argument, but like SsS said, you could argue that since you didn't meet the reserve, rather than wait for a fake reserve to be dropped, you already went out and purchased a different item. Essentially, the seller is taking what the selling price is.
> 
> Especially since this auction didn't go like a typical online auction did.
> 
> There was one bid for $10, one for $500, mine for $750 (reserve not met) then my second one for $900.
> 
> The bids didn't run up like an eBay auction, it just sold for my $900.
> 
> I shouldn't be able to bid myself up. I'll never buy anything off of K-bid again .
> 
> Again, even if I get stuck with the plow, it's still over 1/2 off a new one, even after the fees, so I don't mind that.
> 
> But it's shady to say the least.


I could have told you they are shady at best. I'm sure I've shared my story about how THEY bid up a large item. They did do a good job selling my stuff but I told them that I didn't want any shenanigans.

Anyway, I still think you have an argument.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2130494 said:


> Obviously not that one since Lwnmwrman bid himself up... :laughing:


I've done the same thing at other auctions when I don't meet the reserve.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2130494 said:


> Obviously not that one since Lwnmwrman bid himself up... :laughing:


Yeah, laugh at me if you want. How about that meeting we had?


----------



## Camden

I'm sure I've mentioned this before but NEVER EVER *EVER* submit a "max" bid on those sites. They can see what you're willing to go and all of a sudden the seller "magically" drops their reserve to your bid price.

I know that for an absolute fact but I saw them do it when we did an auction several years ago. I looked right at the screen and saw everyone's max bid.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2130496 said:


> I've done the same thing at other auctions when I don't meet the reserve.


Yeah, I do it on eBay all the time. Bid is at $100, I figure the item is worth $750. Put a bid in for $301.50, still underbid. Then bid for $555, but still underbid. Hit $750, I'm high bid, but reserve not met, I've only then been offered the product AFTER the auction ended, and as a second chance offer.

I've sold stuff on eBay the same way. Something didn't hit my reserve, and rather than relist it, I may have been $5-10 short, I'll offer it to the highest bidder.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2130498 said:


> I'm sure I've mentioned this before but NEVER EVER *EVER* submit a "max" bid on those sites. They can see what you're willing to go and all of a sudden the seller "magically" drops their reserve to your bid price.
> 
> I know that for an absolute fact but I saw them do it when we did an auction several years ago. I looked right at the screen and saw everyone's max bid.


Yeah, like I said, I'll never buy another item off of there again.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2130497 said:


> Yeah, laugh at me if you want. How about that meeting we had?


I jest, I jest good sir... Who loves ya?


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2130487 said:


> Dont put exhaust on your work truck


You worry too much. I need more power!!!


----------



## Bill1090

skorum03;2130483 said:


> mbrp. $300 for turbo back. It's what I have on my 7.3
> 
> http://www.xtremediesel.com/MBRP4PLMSeriesTurbo-BackExhaustSystemS6200PLM.aspx


Thanks!....


----------



## skorum03

Bill1090;2130502 said:


> You worry too much. I need more power!!!


Get a chip if you want power.


----------



## Bill1090

Drakeslayer;2130489 said:


> Brraaaappppppp!


That! ^^^^^^


----------



## Bill1090

skorum03;2130504 said:


> Get a chip if you want power.


I'm looking into that as well.


----------



## skorum03

Bill1090;2130506 said:


> I'm looking into that as well.


my ts performance 6 position worked well. People like the Tony Wildman chips also


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2130501 said:


> I jest, I jest good sir... Who loves ya?


Ahhhhhh wtf?


----------



## Bill1090

skorum03;2130507 said:


> my ts performance 6 position worked well. People like the Tony Wildman chips also


Haha I was just looking at the ts6.


----------



## qualitycut

Might be selling my blizzard if anyone is interested.


----------



## Doughboy12

I'm not arguing with you. 
I'm saying that if you place a bid on an active auction item you better be prepared to pay that amount for said item until which time you are out bid or the auction ends. 
Not rocket science. 
I also think you have a case about bidding yourself up to try to make the minimum. That is shady.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2130502 said:


> You worry too much. I need more power!!!


E85 with half a bottle of octane booster


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2130511 said:


> I'm not arguing with you.
> I'm saying that if you place a bid on an active auction item you better be prepared to pay that amount for said item until which time you are out bid or the auction ends.
> Not rocket science.
> I also think you have a case about bidding yourself up to try to make the minimum. That is shady.


Right. I have no problem if the bids go up, like they do on eBay and you can see the other bidder numbers and what they bid.

But IMO, bidding increment goes up by $25, and I should be on the hook for $25, not my max I was willing to go to.

That's where the bidding up, not hitting the reserve, and going to buy a piece of equipment at a different location comes into play.

If I bid on something, it says current bid is xxxx.xx, whether it's mine or not, and reserve is not met, I should be able to walk away at that moment and not worry about being stuck with a piece of equipment.

Even more so when it's $400 more than the next lowest bid.


----------



## Polarismalibu

skorum03;2130485 said:


> Don't get a 5", it's too loud.


I agree. 4" sounds better on the 03-04


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery;2130493 said:


> Name a time and place.


Sent you a pm

Will be in Finland about 8


----------



## Polarismalibu

Snowmobiling today fishing in the boat tomorrow lol


----------



## CityGuy

35° still a little windy.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I have been bidding everything monthly this spring. I get an email from a bid. " I talked it over with my wife and family. We are wondering if it would be cheaper if we mowed once a month our selves and helped with the clean ups?". These are not poor people either. These are the type bedazzledboss only want to business with. Anyway, I think I'm going to give them a new bid, even higher. Kinda like the signs you see repair places. Shop rates. X an hour. Xx an hour if you tell me how to do it. Xxx if you help. Sheesh, some people


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2130521 said:


> Snowmobiling today fishing in the boat tomorrow lol


THIS JUST IN: Hennepin County Sheriff's Office and Freshwater Society declare ICE OUT on Lake Minnetonka at 12:16 am. 2nd earliest on record.


----------



## Ranger620

Polarismalibu;2130521 said:


> Snowmobiling today fishing in the boat tomorrow lol


Been in the boat for week and a half now


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2130537 said:


> I have been bidding everything monthly this spring. I get an email from a bid. " I talked it over with my wife and family. We are wondering if it would be cheaper if we mowed once a month our selves and helped with the clean ups?". These are not poor people either. These are the type bedazzledboss only want to business with. Anyway, I think I'm going to give them a new bid, even higher. Kinda like the signs you see repair places. Shop rates. X an hour. Xx an hour if you tell me how to do it. Xxx if you help. Sheesh, some people


Is this the house at the T in the road? (3008 I think)


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2130541 said:


> Is this the house at the T in the road? (3008)


I had to think for a second what you were talking about. No, we have a bunch of extra work there though, just not the mowing as thier girls want to earn extra money. See how long that lasts. It's in another new development


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I had another guy complaining because this is his first year needing someone to mow. He's going to spend alot of time at his cabin this year. He might be gone 1 week, 2 weeks or 3 weeks at a time and maybe could mow it sometimes. I said I'll do it thr whole season that way no one will be confused. I just don't understand peoples mentalities


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2130542 said:


> I had to think for a second what you were talking about. No, we have a bunch of extra work there though, just not the mowing as thier girls want to earn extra money. See how long that lasts. It's in another new development


That house is rather nice...


----------



## djagusch

jimslawnsnow;2130544 said:


> I had another guy complaining because this is his first year needing someone to mow. He's going to spend alot of time at his cabin this year. He might be gone 1 week, 2 weeks or 3 weeks at a time and maybe could mow it sometimes. I said I'll do it thr whole season that way no one will be confused. I just don't understand peoples mentalities


Jimbo, you advertised to the masses via radio and postcards I think. The message just doesn't get to the best customers, it gets to pita's, customers your competition fired, customers that cant afford your service, etc. You asked for it, even paid for the torture. Deal with it!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

djagusch;2130550 said:


> Jimbo, you advertised to the masses via radio and postcards I think. The message just doesn't get to the best customers, it gets to pita's, customers your competition fired, customers that cant afford your service, etc. You asked for it, even paid for the torture. Deal with it!


Ok. TK.

These actually were before the post cards. By word of mouth


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2130549 said:


> That house is rather nice...


They just moved there last fall. The opposite side of the driveway side of the house is a mud slide. The old people that lived there watered 7 days a week. The neighbor on the other side water 9 times a week. 7 nights, then right after he mows. He mows twice a week


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

All of the above is why I don't do residential work.

Plus, didn't Jim say a day or so ago that he'd rather do 100 residentials for $xxx each than any more commercials?

Imagine all of the PITA posts we're gonna get by the time he sorts through all the people to get to 100 decent ones.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2130544 said:


> I had another guy complaining because this is his first year needing someone to mow. He's going to spend alot of time at his cabin this year. He might be gone 1 week, 2 weeks or 3 weeks at a time and maybe could mow it sometimes. I said I'll do it thr whole season that way no one will be confused. I just don't understand peoples mentalities


$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

Its like when I went to vegas last year and my cousin didn't want to spend 14 bucks on a burgerso he went to subway. Its cafing vacation. Some people are just tight asses


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2130554 said:


> All of the above is why I don't do residential work.
> 
> Plus, didn't Jim say a day or so ago that he'd rather do 100 residentials for $xxx each than any more commercials?
> 
> Imagine all of the PITA posts we're gonna get.


I still stand by that statement


----------



## qualitycut

So rain and snow this am and it's sunny out. Hmmmmm


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;2130539 said:


> THIS JUST IN: Hennepin County Sheriff's Office and Freshwater Society declare ICE OUT on Lake Minnetonka at 12:16 am. 2nd earliest on record.


I just drove by the lake and there is still ice along the east shores


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2130556 said:


> I still stand by that statement


Wasn't someone just on here pissing and moaning about trash pickup???
Can't remember who that was but pretty sure they were talking about a business customer. 

Edit: Found it....that was you too Jim.


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2130558 said:


> I just drove by the lake and there is still ice along the east shores


I just report what I am given....


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2130557 said:


> So rain and snow this am and it's sunny out. Hmmmmm


Better go hang the plows for one last push....:laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2130562 said:


> Better go hang the plows for one last push....:laughing:


Of course the meteo shows 8" next week while I'm gone.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2130557 said:


> So rain and snow this am and it's sunny out. Hmmmmm


It's completely clear up here.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2130564 said:


> Of course the meteo shows 8" next week while I'm gone.


Yeh, that is the weekly "big storm next week" generator. 
I think they forgot to shut it off for the season.

I hope you are leaving a list so we all know where to go...:waving:


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2130565 said:


> It's completely clear up here.


Same here. Thought it was supposed to be taining5 or snowing though


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2130560 said:


> Wasn't someone just on here pissing and moaning about trash pickup???
> Can't remember who that was but pretty sure they were talking about a business customer.
> 
> Edit: Found it....that was you too Jim.


Atleast I'm not pissing and moaning about not being motivated as a business like many on here


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;2130552 said:


> Ok. TK.
> 
> These actually were before the post cards. By word of mouth


Thanks Jim!
#80grit

You know he is right.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

And this is not a homeowner. He goes by the name of fat boy mowing and snow plowing


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;2130569 said:


> Atleast I'm not pissing and moaning about not being motivated as a business like many on here


^^^^^^!!!!!


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2130578 said:


> And this is not a homeowner. He goes by the name of fat boy mowing and snow plowing


#thoseshadestho

You sure that's not doughboy?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2130588 said:


> *#thoseshadestho*
> 
> You sure that's not doughboy?


If he drove a Dodge, he'd have the mirrors up.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2130588 said:


> #thoseshadestho
> 
> You sure that's not doughboy?


Those are the wife's. Mine are the self darkening glasses.


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2130569 said:


> Atleast I'm not pissing and moaning about not being motivated as a business like many on here


Amen to that....


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2130594 said:


> Those are the wife's. Mine are the self darkening glasses.


For the save!!! :laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;2130588 said:


> #thoseshadestho
> 
> You sure that's not doughboy?


I have new competition!!! :waving:


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2130558 said:


> I just drove by the lake and there is still ice along the east shores


Don't they just set the bar at "able to boat from one side of the lake to the other"?


----------



## Doughboy12

Gotta love the orange cones....


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;2130601 said:


> Don't they just set the bar at "able to boat from one side of the lake to the other"?


Yep...or something like that. Navigable over some percentage from shore to shore.

Definition of Lake Ice Out
The definition of lake ice-out varies from lake to lake, and individual to individual. For some, ice out occurs only when the lake is completely free of ice. For others, ice out is defined as the moment when navigation is possible from point A to point B. And yet for others, ice out is when 90 percent of the lake is ice free.
Due to the variable definitions of this rather subjective observation, the participating agencies attempt to contact the same individuals each year to maintain a consistent record for a particular lake.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2130564 said:


> Of course the meteo shows 8" next week while I'm gone.


You worry to much... lows of like 35...


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;2130604 said:


> You worry to much... lows of like 35...


Talk like that how will we ever convince him we plowed and salted all his stuff???


----------



## qualitycut

Cafe skids loaded gravel on its way and looks like rain


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2130594 said:


> Those are the wife's. Mine are the self darkening glasses.


You better go out and buy some slim shady glasses then.


----------



## Bill1090

cbservicesllc;2130601 said:


> Don't they just set the bar at "able to boat from one side of the lake to the other"?


#motorboatin'


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2130606 said:


> Talk like that how will we ever convince him we plowed and salted all his stuff???


Ahhh crap... you're right...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2130609 said:


> You better go out and buy some slim shady glasses then.


Wear my hat to the side and my pants around my knees too? How about wear work boots and not actually work?


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2130617 said:


> Wear my hat to the side and my pants around my knees too? How about wear work boots and not actually work?


Only if the boots are those bright yellow ones.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2130619 said:


> Only if the boots are those bright yellow ones.


You know it....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Why?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2130623 said:


> Why?


Because there are a lot of educated people who are stupid.


----------



## Drakeslayer

jimslawnsnow;2130623 said:


> Why?


That has to be the dumbest math problem I have read in while.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snow showers moving through the north metro.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2130629 said:


> Snow showers moving through the north metro.


Care to update that???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2130633 said:


> Care to update that???


Through the south metro too?


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2130634 said:


> Through the south metro too?


No. Just looking for a progress report


----------



## SSS Inc.

It snowed a little in Shakopee. Also saw a couple exmarks over at lowes. Parked in the corner of the lot ready to work. Not on a trailer.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2130601 said:


> Don't they just set the bar at "able to boat from one side of the lake to the other"?


According to the radio the sheriff claims its when all the channels are open from bay to bay.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Snow/sleet combo was coming down when I went to grab the mail


----------



## jimslawnsnow

The temps in the 10 day don't look the warmest


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well I have been stuck twice. Snow is way deep off the trails


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2130623 said:


> Why?


And that is why we will continue to drop down the education ranking compared to other countries...


----------



## Green Grass

Flurries in BP


----------



## skorum03

Snowing kind of hard in new Richmond.


----------



## Bill1090

Getting new tires today. This place is a total cafe show!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2130658 said:


> Getting new tires today. This place is a total cafe show!


Should have traded trucks.


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2130660 said:


> Should have traded trucks.


But I'm sitting on a gold mine with this one.


----------



## CityGuy

Steady light flurries in Cocato.









Not sticking.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2130661 said:


> But I'm sitting on a gold mine with this one.


A 20k 7.3?


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2130665 said:


> A 20k 7.3?


No no, you have to start at $28k. Then when it lands at $22 they think they got a deal!


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2130643 said:


> According to the radio the sheriff claims its when all the channels are open from bay to bay.


Good to know Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

Nice relaxing couple hours


----------



## albhb3

exhaust is out egr down pipe out. Should be put back together by tomorrow night. can someone tell me what ford was thinking with the down pipe. I mean really com'n man. The 5 inch is a crazy amount bigger


----------



## albhb3

is anyone looking for a 4post 12000lb lift a guy at one of the properties my dad works at wants to get rid of it.I guess its 1500 dollars can get you more info


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2130671 said:


> Nice relaxing couple hours


The best kind of work...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Former neighbor gal lives in Detroit Lakes now.

They had 3" of snow today, and everything melted on the walks / roads, all hardscapes.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

albhb3;2130688 said:


> is anyone looking for a 4post 12000lb lift a guy at one of the properties my dad works at wants to get rid of it.I guess its 1500 dollars can get you more info


if I had a place to put it, i'd be really interested.


----------



## Bill1090

albhb3;2130686 said:


> exhaust is out egr down pipe out. Should be put back together by tomorrow night. can someone tell me what ford was thinking with the down pipe. I mean really com'n man. The 5 inch is a crazy amount bigger


What are you putting on?


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2130689 said:


> The best kind of work...


Painting is kind of fun too once you practice at it. Just pulled this one out of my "body shop". I think I did a-ight considering it was red two days ago.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2130697 said:


> Painting is kind of fun too once you practice at it. Just pulled this one out of my "body shop". I think I did a-ight considering it was red two days ago.


Looks sharp. Now are you going to put your name on it with the 3" letters you buy at Wal-Mart?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2130699 said:


> Looks sharp. Now are you going to put your name on it with the 3" letters you buy at Wal-Mart?


Thank you... And yes I will be using the reflector stickers for our name. 

**I do use those for the truck number as you can see in the pic. The plant operators can see them pretty good.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2130697 said:


> Painting is kind of fun too once you practice at it. Just pulled this one out of my "body shop". I think I did a-ight considering it was red two days ago.


Looks good!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Now the next question is do I buy a piece of equipment that either fell off the delivery truck or the entire truck dumped on its side. This piece costs 45-50,000 new but is listed in the low 30's. Have seen before pictures and it's been fixed (Just sheet metal). Sr. looked at it today and says it looks good. Brand new, never used. 


Hmmmmmmmmm........... 

**I still


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2130701 said:


> Looks good!!!!


Thanks! Just need our logos to come in. I've had a lot of practice over the years. My math tells me I save about $5000 every time I paint a truck.


----------



## albhb3

Bill1090;2130693 said:


> What are you putting on?


diamond eye no cat/muffler


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;2130697 said:


> Painting is kind of fun too once you practice at it. Just pulled this one out of my "body shop". I think I did a-ight considering it was red two days ago.


Now it just needs some iron. J/K
Looks really nice.

Auto in that?


----------



## albhb3

jimslawnsnow;2130692 said:


> if I had a place to put it, i'd be really interested.


it would already be in my garage if there was room


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;2130705 said:


> Now it just needs some iron. J/K
> Looks really nice.
> 
> Auto in that?


No Plows on our trucks! Yes this one is an Auto.


----------



## Greenery

SSS Inc.;2130703 said:


> Thanks! Just need our logos to come in. I've had a lot of practice over the years. My math tells me I save about $5000 every time I paint a truck.


What do you do to prep them?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Greenery;2130708 said:


> What do you do to prep them?


Sand, clean, prime with the compatible primer, sand again, clean again, paint. Not much too it really. I use all PPG paints.


----------



## Doughboy12

They look absolutely uninterested. 




I'm out. This team does NOT care. Why should I???


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;2130714 said:


> They look absolutely uninterested.
> 
> I'm out. This team does NOT care. Why should I???


I had to switch to basketball.


----------



## TKLAWN

Camden;2130716 said:


> I had to switch to basketball.


Same here...

I though we always played at home on St. Patty's?


----------



## SSS Inc.

6-2 
..........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I was wondering why you people watch this team.


----------



## CityGuy

Hey Green I think the Wild may need a goal tender.


----------



## TKLAWN

CityGuy;2130723 said:


> Hey Green I think the Wild may need a goal tender.


Dubnyk is fighting shingles I heard....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I wonder if it'll be smart to get someone to pick me up at the airport to get to the auction this weekend??


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2130697 said:


> Painting is kind of fun too once you practice at it. Just pulled this one out of my "body shop". I think I did a-ight considering it was red two days ago.


Nice!! :salute:


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2130710 said:


> Sand, clean, prime with the compatible primer, sand again, clean again, paint. Not much too it really. I use all PPG paints.


Sooooooooo how much you get for pickups?


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2130731 said:


> Sooooooooo how much you get for pickups?


Never painted a pick-up.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Things are getting serious in my office. Listening to Wu-Tang. I'm not accomplishing anything though.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2130733 said:


> Things are getting serious in my office. Listening to Wu-Tang. I'm not accomplishing anything though.


It's late go home


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;2130736 said:


> It's late go home


He's pre-paving, just like mower dude pre-plows!


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;2130736 said:


> It's late go home


Don't say that! He is working on my bid for 8,000 SF


----------



## qualitycut

Was going to have green beer but was only miller light so coors and jack fire


----------



## Drakeslayer

TKLAWN;2130737 said:


> He's pre-paving, just like mower dude pre-plows!


Did you get my PM today?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;2130738 said:


> Don't say that! He is working on my bid for 8,000 SF


PM me your address and I promise I will come out.


----------



## TKLAWN

Drakeslayer;2130740 said:


> Did you get my PM today?


I did now.

I will give you a call tomorrow.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://www.tickld.com/x/ffy/man-gets-angry-at-this-taco-bell-employee-for-mocking

Lwnmwrman, Doughboy or quality from the way he was talking about being old. Was this any of you?


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2130692 said:


> if I had a place to put it, i'd be really interested.


Love my 2 post. Been using the piss out of it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

That moment you realize there is a whole pan of brownies the kids forgot about.......Priceless.


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;2130697 said:


> Painting is kind of fun too once you practice at it. Just pulled this one out of my "body shop". I think I did a-ight considering it was red two days ago.


Nice.........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2130747 said:


> Love my 2 post. Been using the piss out of it.


I bet. I have a 50x60 shed for my stuff. 25% is concrete and have a make shift shop built there. The rest is gravel floor. It sucks, I know


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Does anyone watch colony?


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2130748 said:


> That moment you realize there is a whole pan of brownies the kids forgot about.......Priceless.


To many paint fumes?


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;2130750 said:


> I bet. I have a 50x60 shed for my stuff. 25% is concrete and have a make shift shop built there. The rest is gravel floor. It sucks, I know


Better then what most of us have


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2130750 said:


> I bet. I have a 50x60 shed for my stuff. 25% is concrete and have a make shift shop built there. The rest is gravel floor. It sucks, I know


Better than in the weather. Put a lift there


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

WTF?!?!?!?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2130761 said:


>


Going through some old photos??


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;2130757 said:


> Better than in the weather. Put a lift there


This......


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2130746 said:



> http://www.tickld.com/x/ffy/man-gets-angry-at-this-taco-bell-employee-for-mocking
> 
> Lwnmwrman, Doughboy or quality from the way he was talking about being old. Was this any of you?


It could have happened that way. I don't remember. :waving:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This green blob up here can go straight to cafe.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2130759 said:


> WTF?!?!?!?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Okay troll...


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2130732 said:


> Never painted a pick-up.


Eh... it was worth a shot...


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;2130766 said:


> Okay troll...


I sure hope they get the airport opened back up in time for Camden to land.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

No troll here. Everything is white, including the blacktop.

It IS melting down though, even my dirt road is just slushy now.

If someone wants me to write something in the snow, take a pic and post it, I will.


----------



## Camden

This morning my son came into my office and asked if he could go to Mpls tonight to see a band called Hard Girls. I asked where they were playing and who he was going with to which he answered "the Nether Bar". A bar? How do you get into a bar? He instantly answered "It's an 18+ show". Cool! So then I go to Google and look up directions because I didn't want him to unknowingly drive into a bad area (I've never heard of the Nether Bar). I see that it's downtown so I give him my blessing to go.

Fast forward to about 20 minutes ago when I'm sitting in my favorite chair with my laptop while watching NCAA basketball and I decide to look up this band called Hard Girls. They have a Facebook page...awesome! I click on it and what do you know they made a post 10 hours ago saying that they're in Anaheim, CA. How can that be when they're supposed to be playing in downtown Mpls?

My bs meter starts pinging so I call my son and ask where he's at. He's at the concert! "The Hard Girls concert?", I ask. "Yep!"

I took a pic of the band's Facebook post and texted it to him.

30 seconds later the phone rings and my son's apologizing for lying to me. I wasn't having any of it. I just told him that I'll deal with him tomorrow and that was that. My wife is beyond worried about him because she doesn't know where he is and that's just adding to my anger.

I'll spend some time between now and tomorrow figuring out what I need to do but at a minimum his car is gone for a long long time. I suspect he might be smoking pot so I'm going to address that as well. Back when I was his age if I lied to my parents I would be fearful of my life. You just didn't do it because nothing was worth the punishment. I need to find a way to make him have the same type of healthy fear.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2130771 said:


> This morning my son came into my office and asked if he could go to Mpls tonight to see a band called Hard Girls. I asked where they were playing and who he was going with to which he answered "the Nether Bar". A bar? How do you get into a bar? He instantly answered "It's an 18+ show". Cool! So then I go to Google and look up directions because I didn't want him to unknowingly drive into a bad area (I've never heard of the Nether Bar). I see that it's downtown so I give him my blessing to go.
> 
> Fast forward to about 20 minutes ago when I'm sitting in my favorite chair with my laptop while watching NCAA basketball and I decide to look up this band called Hard Girls. They have a Facebook page...awesome! I click on it and what do you know they made a post 10 hours ago saying that they're in Anaheim, CA. How can that be when they're supposed to be playing in downtown Mpls?
> 
> My bs meter starts pinging so I call my son and ask where he's at. He's at the concert! "The Hard Girls concert?", I ask. "Yep!"
> 
> I took a pic of the band's Facebook post and texted it to him.
> 
> 30 seconds later the phone rings and my son's apologizing for lying to me. I wasn't having any of it. I just told him that I'll deal with him tomorrow and that was that. My wife is beyond worried about him because she doesn't know where he is and that's just adding to my anger.
> 
> I'll spend some time between now and tomorrow figuring out what I need to do but at a minimum his car is gone for a long long time. I suspect he might be smoking pot so I'm going to address that as well. Back when I was his age if I lied to my parents I would be fearful of my life. You just didn't do it because nothing was worth the punishment. I need to find a way to make him have the same type of healthy fear.


Well at least you can feel better he isn't going to see the fruitflies in that photo...

But seriously... healthy fear is a good thing... Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## Camden

LOL! Good one.

I think my blood pressure is down enough for me to go to bed.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2130776 said:


> LOL! Good one.
> 
> I think my blood pressure is down enough for me to go to bed.


Stuff is melting down enough here where I'm gonna head to bed too. I was sweating bullets there for a bit.


----------



## mnlefty

TKLAWN;2130725 said:


> Dubnyk is fighting shingles I heard....


If that's true he gets a pass in my book. Last fall I had it, quite mild compared to the stuff you see in ads on tv and it was miserable as cafe. I can't imagine trying to do his job with what I had, nevermind if it's a serious bout.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2130727 said:


> I wonder if it'll be smart to get someone to pick me up at the airport to get to the auction this weekend??


Your flight willl be so late not worth it


----------



## CityGuy

31° and few snow showers


----------



## CityGuy

Watch out for the stupid drivers today. Had one pull out in front of me today. 
Another saw a snow flake and go 40 in a 55.
And a 3rd pass me on the shoulder as I'm doing 60 in the drive lane.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;2130771 said:


> This morning my son came into my office and asked if he could go to Mpls tonight to see a band called Hard Girls. I asked where they were playing and who he was going with to which he answered "the Nether Bar". A bar? How do you get into a bar? He instantly answered "It's an 18+ show". Cool! So then I go to Google and look up directions because I didn't want him to unknowingly drive into a bad area (I've never heard of the Nether Bar). I see that it's downtown so I give him my blessing to go.
> 
> Fast forward to about 20 minutes ago when I'm sitting in my favorite chair with my laptop while watching NCAA basketball and I decide to look up this band called Hard Girls. They have a Facebook page...awesome! I click on it and what do you know they made a post 10 hours ago saying that they're in Anaheim, CA. How can that be when they're supposed to be playing in downtown Mpls?
> 
> My bs meter starts pinging so I call my son and ask where he's at. He's at the concert! "The Hard Girls concert?", I ask. "Yep!"
> 
> I took a pic of the band's Facebook post and texted it to him.
> 
> 30 seconds later the phone rings and my son's apologizing for lying to me. I wasn't having any of it. I just told him that I'll deal with him tomorrow and that was that. My wife is beyond worried about him because she doesn't know where he is and that's just adding to my anger.
> 
> I'll spend some time between now and tomorrow figuring out what I need to do but at a minimum his car is gone for a long long time. I suspect he might be smoking pot so I'm going to address that as well. Back when I was his age if I lied to my parents I would be fearful of my life. You just didn't do it because nothing was worth the punishment. I need to find a way to make him have the same type of healthy fear.


How old is he?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2130789 said:


> Watch out for the stupid drivers today. Had one pull out in front of me today.
> Another saw a snow flake and go 40 in a 55.
> And a 3rd pass me on the shoulder as I'm doing 60 in the drive lane.


Ummmmmm. This is everyday


----------



## jimslawnsnow

This cold weather is going to have everything coming to a screaming hault as far as customers wanting to renew or sign up for services


----------



## Camden

mnlefty;2130778 said:


> If that's true he gets a pass in my book. Last fall I had it, quite mild compared to the stuff you see in ads on tv and it was miserable as cafe. I can't imagine trying to do his job with what I had, nevermind if it's a serious bout.


If he has it he should let it be known so that fans don't continue to think he sucks for no reason. I think people would be more sympathetic if they knew the truth.



jimslawnsnow;2130798 said:


> How old is he?


He's 18 going on 14. Very immature yet.


----------



## skorum03

Camden;2130810 said:


> If he has it he should let it be known so that fans don't continue to think he sucks for no reason. I think people would be more sympathetic if they knew the truth.
> 
> He's 18 going on 14. Very immature yet.


That wild game was really hard to watch. I was at the bar and they had the sound on for the wild game and turned it off when New Jersey scored their 6th goal.

To your son, my brother was like that. Right around 17,18, he was just a total jack a s s. Started lying to my parents about pretty much everything he was doing. Smoked a ton of pot, and I mean a ton. And then he went to college and after the first semester it was like he snapped out of it.

Kids aren't afraid of anything anymore, especially their parents.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;2130811 said:


> That wild game was really hard to watch. I was at the bar and they had the sound on for the wild game and turned it off when New Jersey scored their 6th goal.
> 
> To your son, my brother was like that. Right around 17,18, he was just a total jack a s s. Started lying to my parents about pretty much everything he was doing. Smoked a ton of pot, and I mean a ton. And then he went to college and after the first semester it was like he snapped out of it.
> 
> Kids aren't afraid of anything anymore, especially their parents.


Ha my parents are the nicest people I know and are pretty lenient and im still scared of them. Lol


----------



## SnoFarmer

The young man is 18, an adult.
Maybe if you started to treat him like one he wouldn't be forced to lie to you.

In other words stop treating him like a 14yr old.
If he wants to smoke some pot , you really don't have a say in it.

You can always give him the speech, My house my rules.
but don't be surprised when he moves out.

I did at 18, and moved to Colorado.


----------



## qualitycut

SnoFarmer;2130815 said:


> The young man is 18, an adult.
> Maybe if you started to treat him like one he wouldn't be forced to lie to you.
> 
> In other words stop treating him like a 14yr old.
> If he wants to smoke some pot , you really don't have a say in it.
> 
> You can always give him the speech, My house my rules.
> but don't be surprised when he moves out.
> 
> I did at 18, and moved to Colorado.


That is where hippies move isn't it?


----------



## SnoFarmer

qualitycut;2130817 said:


> That is where hippies move isn't it?


It is now...I went there back in 1980
Cali was the place hippies wanted to be back then,

but CB was kind of hippieish


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

...................


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

For those that think ground temps are too warm for snow to stick. Roads are glare ice here.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2130820 said:


> For those that think ground temps are too warm for snow to stick. Roads are glare ice here.


Ummmm yesterday you said something about someone in Detroit lakes that everything melted.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2130823 said:


> Ummmm yesterday you said something about someone in Detroit lakes that everything melted.


It did, there. Snow falls during the day, it'll melt on the hardscapes.

Falls overnight, good chance it stays.

Just letting everyone know so y'all that wanna tuck the snow stuff away.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone here hold a nursery license? I have some questions.


----------



## Camden

SnoFarmer;2130815 said:


> The young man is 18, an adult.
> Maybe if you started to treat him like one he wouldn't be forced to lie to you.
> 
> In other words stop treating him like a 14yr old.
> If he wants to smoke some pot , you really don't have a say in it.
> 
> You can always give him the speech, My house my rules.
> but don't be surprised when he moves out.
> 
> I did at 18, and moved to Colorado.


I absolutely see this side of it.

How about this...if you want to be treated like an adult ACT LIKE ONE. 18 might make you an adult from a legal standpoint but until you act like one people will still treat you like a child. When I was 18 I'd come home from college on the weekends and I'd run the family business. Now I own it. I was hoping he'd take an interest in the business but he hasn't and that's okay.

If he wants to move out that's perfectly fine but he's not motivated enough to do it. I wish he would try to live on his own, it might make him grow up faster.

He hasn't made it home yet so I'll update again once I see him.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Update from that plow on that auction.

They called, wanted to know when I was going to pick it up. 

I said I'm not interested in picking it up, that when I had put my max bid in and it said reserve not met that I went in a different direction.

I said any auction I deal with, when you put your max bid in, if reserve isn't met then, that you move on.

He paused, cleared his throat, said they have the right to drop the reserve but that I'm not in any obligation to buy at that point. 

I denied the transaction and am moving on.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2130838 said:


> Update from that plow on that auction.
> 
> They called, wanted to know when I was going to pick it up.
> 
> I said I'm not interested in picking it up, that when I had put my max bid in and it said reserve not met that I went in a different direction.
> 
> I said any auction I deal with, when you put your max bid in, if reserve isn't met then, that you move on.
> 
> He paused, cleared his throat, said they have the right to drop the reserve but that I'm not in any obligation to buy at that point.
> 
> I denied the transaction and am moving on.


There ya go. That's bs if they wait until the last second. Could be days after you made the bid. My k bid guy told me not to do reserves as they drive people away and cause problems. I'm guessing you are not the first to be surprised at the last minute. Glad it worked out.


----------



## albhb3

Camden;2130829 said:


> I absolutely see this side of it.
> 
> How about this...if you want to be treated like an adult ACT LIKE ONE. 18 might make you an adult from a legal standpoint but until you act like one people will still treat you like a child. When I was 18 I'd come home from college on the weekends and I'd run the family business. Now I own it. I was hoping he'd take an interest in the business but he hasn't and that's okay.
> 
> If he wants to move out that's perfectly fine but he's not motivated enough to do it. I wish he would try to live on his own, it might make him grow up faster.
> 
> He hasn't made it home yet so I'll update again once I see him.


OR just toss his stuff at the front door and change the locks...2 options sink or swim


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2130841 said:


> There ya go. That's bs if they wait until the last second. Could be days after you made the bid. My k bid guy told me not to do reserves as they drive people away and cause problems. I'm guessing you are not the first to be surprised at the last minute. Glad it worked out.


Yeah, it was a couple weeks and had completely forgotten about the bid. Problem with that plow is, if I put a sweeper on the new tractor, it uses the JD A Frame. I kinda wanna do a JD plow then, or else I'll constantly be swapping between the loader arms and the sweeper A Frame.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2130829 said:


> I absolutely see this side of it.
> 
> How about this...if you want to be treated like an adult ACT LIKE ONE. 18 might make you an adult from a legal standpoint but until you act like one people will still treat you like a child. When I was 18 I'd come home from college on the weekends and I'd run the family business. Now I own it. I was hoping he'd take an interest in the business but he hasn't and that's okay.
> 
> If he wants to move out that's perfectly fine but he's not motivated enough to do it. I wish he would try to live on his own, it might make him grow up faster.
> 
> He hasn't made it home yet so I'll update again once I see him.


I'm up for adoption. Just saying

When i did cafe like that when i was younger inat least would have done my research and found a band playing in that town


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;2130829 said:


> I absolutely see this side of it.
> 
> How about this...if you want to be treated like an adult ACT LIKE ONE. 18 might make you an adult from a legal standpoint but until you act like one people will still treat you like a child. When I was 18 I'd come home from college on the weekends and I'd run the family business. Now I own it. I was hoping he'd take an interest in the business but he hasn't and that's okay.
> 
> If he wants to move out that's perfectly fine but he's not motivated enough to do it. I wish he would try to live on his own, it might make him grow up faster.
> 
> He hasn't made it home yet so I'll update again once I see him.


Dad I will learn the family business. Thumbs Up


----------



## banonea

Has anybody ever had any experience working with a Walmart in their area? I am looking at bidding a couple of Walmarts in Rochester and was just curious if someone is had experience working with them before


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;2130846 said:


> Has anybody ever had any experience working with a Walmart in their area? I am looking at bidding a couple of Walmarts in Rochester and was just curious if someone is had experience working with them before


Like working with a national as a sub you mean?


----------



## mnlefty

I've done some irrigation work that was done on individual work orders with bids. This was from the employee side, so I don't know the exact bid process, but it wasn't a guaranteed number, more of a range with max approval. When I went to do the work I had to call in to the service line number to "time in", preferably from an inside line, which I didn't always do, used my cell some times and was never hassled about it. You do the work, then have to get a salaried manager to sign off on a standard form, with signature and store stamp, then clock out by calling the same service number. On the calls you had to put in your contractor number, work order number, and number of "techs" on site, whether the job was complete, needed follow up visit,etc. Also had to have some pictures of the work in progress and completed.

If we got in to something beyond the scope of the original work order we had another "pre-bid" form that had to be signed by a manager, then submitted to authorize more work. Sometimes we were able to push it through while on site, other times we had to make a return trip.

I have no idea how it would work for recurring services like mowing, apps, etc... What we did was kind of a pain in the rear, but according to my boss was usually worth it. As long as we conformed to the system with proper paperwork, pictures, sign-in etc... he said the money was usually worth it. The management group that handled all the work orders was pretty loyal to contractors who knew the system and could get things done. Through our irrigation work they asked us about other services, some of which we were able to do. We fixed fences and pallet racking in the garden centers, the owner did some tile work inside the stores, and other random stuff that they would ask us for instead of trying to find a new contractor with no Walmart system experience.

We also ended up traveling all over the state for some of it... I've been to Redwood Falls, Park Rapids, New Ulm, Fargo, Alexandria, and many in the metro. Sam's Club and Walmart. This was all a couple years ago, and I don't work for the same guys now, so I can't get much new information.


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;2130847 said:


> Like working with a national as a sub you mean?


Yes........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2130838 said:


> Update from that plow on that auction.
> 
> They called, wanted to know when I was going to pick it up.
> 
> I said I'm not interested in picking it up, that when I had put my max bid in and it said reserve not met that I went in a different direction.
> 
> I said any auction I deal with, when you put your max bid in, if reserve isn't met then, that you move on.
> 
> He paused, cleared his throat, said they have the right to drop the reserve but that I'm not in any obligation to buy at that point.
> 
> I denied the transaction and am moving on.


Probably why I see so much stuff on there relisted. Just like that sweeper a couple summers ago with 26 hours.

A reserve is that. You want to make sure you get that price. Not to see how much someone will bid up to meet the reserve. For all you know they had it 20 grand, maybe a million


----------



## NorthernProServ

banonea;2130850 said:


> Yes........


What national?

Seems like all of them as BS to work with.


----------



## banonea

NorthernProServ;2130853 said:


> What national?
> 
> Seems like all of them as BS to work with.


It would be walmart directly


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;2130854 said:


> It would be walmart directly


I did the Pine City Wal-Mart for a number of years, and the Oak Park Heights one before they built the new one for 4 years. They were direct with Wal-Mart. Once you were in as an approved vendor, checks would usually arrive in 20 days.

As with any place, it's all depends on the management team.

The first 3 years at Oak Park Heights, the manager was great. Anytime I needed to get approval, she would just agree to whatever, called me for extra stuff all the time, got paid right away.

That manager left, the 4th year we had a new manager. Took until the second week of May to get the agreement approved, grass was 10" tall, garbage everywhere. She wouldn't agree to a multiple year agreement.

She wouldn't approve anything extra, no matter how I explained it.

The 5th year, I got to March 31, and there was no approval of the agreement.

I moved on. April 28th, the assistant manager called, said they approved my pricing (I never submitted a new bid, they were using previous years' numbers) and I just said my list was full and moved on.

The Pine City store was excellent all the way around. I just got underbid one year, and without the anchor account to drive to Pine City, it didn't pay anymore to drive up there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

mnlefty;2130849 said:


> I've done some irrigation work that was done on individual work orders with bids. This was from the employee side, so I don't know the exact bid process, but it wasn't a guaranteed number, more of a range with max approval. When I went to do the work I had to call in to the service line number to "time in", preferably from an inside line, which I didn't always do, used my cell some times and was never hassled about it. You do the work, then have to get a salaried manager to sign off on a standard form, with signature and store stamp, then clock out by calling the same service number. On the calls you had to put in your contractor number, work order number, and number of "techs" on site, whether the job was complete, needed follow up visit,etc. Also had to have some pictures of the work in progress and completed.
> 
> If we got in to something beyond the scope of the original work order we had another "pre-bid" form that had to be signed by a manager, then submitted to authorize more work. Sometimes we were able to push it through while on site, other times we had to make a return trip.
> 
> I have no idea how it would work for recurring services like mowing, apps, etc... What we did was kind of a pain in the rear, but according to my boss was usually worth it. As long as we conformed to the system with proper paperwork, pictures, sign-in etc... he said the money was usually worth it. The management group that handled all the work orders was pretty loyal to contractors who knew the system and could get things done. Through our irrigation work they asked us about other services, some of which we were able to do. We fixed fences and pallet racking in the garden centers, the owner did some tile work inside the stores, and other random stuff that they would ask us for instead of trying to find a new contractor with no Walmart system experience.
> 
> We also ended up traveling all over the state for some of it... I've been to Redwood Falls, Park Rapids, New Ulm, Fargo, Alexandria, and many in the metro. Sam's Club and Walmart. This was all a couple years ago, and I don't work for the same guys now, so I can't get much new information.


The Dollar General in Stacy is like this. You get a work order emailed you. You go to the site, have the manager call you in (punch in) with the work order number, then when you are done, the manager calls whatever number and punches you out with the same work order number.

If it's after hours, you can then do it with your cell phone, but only after hours (plowing).

I did that one time. Literally one mow. It didn't pay enough, even though it's right next to a gas station we mow. I don't have time to wait for a manager who acts like they're being bothered to punch me in and out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Still snowing here. Has been all day. Nice 30% chance.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

No yardwork here any time soon.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2130867 said:


> No yardwork here any time soon.


looks like you can start next week


----------



## jimslawnsnow




----------



## Green Grass

Anyone know where I put a $900 check?


----------



## qualitycut

Horticulture services just had a commercial run during an episode of cops looking for employees


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2130883 said:


> Horticulture services just had a commercial run during an episode of cops looking for employees


Really? Sheesh.... Seen them out the other day doing cut backs next door to where I was fixing that little wall.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2130880 said:


> Anyone know where I put a $900 check?


My bank account.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Looks like I'll be doing some snow removal if this keeps up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2130890 said:


> Looks like I'll be doing some snow removal if this keeps up


Yours is what I had last night, except the radar looks much more extensive down there.

I thought you were starting cleanups next week??? :laughing: 

I kid Jim, I kid....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2130892 said:


> Yours is what I had last night, except the radar looks much more extensive down there.
> 
> I thought you were starting cleanups next week??? :laughing:
> 
> I'm a kid Jim, I'm a kid....


I thought you were old? 

I kinda sorts coulda have done some with 36 Viking. no jrco though


----------



## qualitycut

Parkers grandpa died.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2130878 said:


>


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2130898 said:


> Parkers grandpa died.


that's sad. was he like 96? at least he went in his sleep


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2130838 said:


> Update from that plow on that auction.
> 
> They called, wanted to know when I was going to pick it up.
> 
> I said I'm not interested in picking it up, that when I had put my max bid in and it said reserve not met that I went in a different direction.
> 
> I said any auction I deal with, when you put your max bid in, if reserve isn't met then, that you move on.
> 
> He paused, cleared his throat, said they have the right to drop the reserve but that I'm not in any obligation to buy at that point.
> 
> I denied the transaction and am moving on.


Glad it worked out for you....live and learn.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Our snow finally melted off the roads and driveways, but it's still covering the grass and trees.


----------



## NorthernProServ

jimslawnsnow;2130878 said:


>


Like I said plows will be going no where til May 1st.

I bet we still get a big one.

3 years ago we plowed 3 times in April I believe


----------



## Doughboy12

NorthernProServ;2130908 said:


> Like I said plows will be going no where til May 1st.
> 
> I bet we still get a big one.
> 
> 3 years ago we plowed 3 times in April I believe


I wish I had your confidence. Attm.


----------



## SSS Inc.

So Doughboy... Are you buddies with Tom Younghans or is that just a facebook thing?


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2130920 said:


> So Doughboy... Are you buddies with Tom Younghans or is that just a facebook thing?


Mooooooose!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;2130921 said:


> Mooooooose!


That's his cousin I think.


----------



## jimslawnsnow




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2130927 said:


>


I wonder if he likes the seat??


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2130929 said:


> I wonder if he likes the seat??


I'm guessing no, that's why he standing


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2130922 said:


> That's his cousin I think.


You might be right. I can't keep those east siders straight anymore.

On another note it looks like there are about 1,000 fans watching the goofs at xcel tonight.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Also talked to the exmark rep about my one that has cutting issues. He said he gave it back knowing the back was pitched too high. Alot more than 1/4" that's recommended. Why the ef would you give it back knowing it would cut like garbage?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Roads are white again.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2130934 said:


> Roads are white again.


Snowing here.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2130920 said:


> So Doughboy... Are you buddies with Tom Younghans or is that just a facebook thing?


Buddies might be too strong. We used to work together. 
We talk on occasion.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;2130936 said:


> Buddies might be too strong. We used to work together.
> We talk on occasion.


Your name showed up when I was checking out his profile. He's playing in an NHL Alumni/coaches game for our association tomorrow. My 3 year old will be escorting one of the former nhl's on to the ice tomorrow.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2130937 said:


> Your name showed up when I was checking out his profile. He's playing in an NHL Alumni/coaches game for our association tomorrow. My 3 year old will be escorting one of the former nhl's on to the ice tomorrow.


Cool.....maybe I should come and watch. Where is it?

If he is still at the same place he lives over in Richfield.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2130937 said:


> Your name showed up when I was checking out his profile. He's playing in an NHL Alumni/coaches game for our association tomorrow. My 3 year old will be escorting one of the former nhl's on to the ice tomorrow.


Lil' Facebook creepin' going on.


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2130939 said:


> Lil' Facebook creepin' going on.


 sounds like it. :laughing:

Gotta keep the kids safe.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;2130938 said:


> Cool.....maybe I should come and watch. Where is it?


Parade Ice Gardens. 5:00

Bunch of stuff going on. Fun to see some old North Stars and others every year.

http://www.mplshockey.com/news_article/show/625459?referrer_id=281

I'll be on the ice supervising some mighty mite pond hockey before the game.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;2130939 said:


> Lil' Facebook creepin' going on.


No.............I knew Tom was still in the area and I was curious if he was on Facebook to see what he's up to. I found him and bam it said Doughboy was Friends with him.

****EDIT I am very good at facebook creeping though.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2130942 said:


> Parade Ice Gardens. 5:00
> 
> Bunch of stuff going on. Fun to see some old North Stars and others every year.
> 
> http://www.mplshockey.com/news_article/show/625459?referrer_id=281
> 
> I'll be on the ice supervising some mighty mite pond hockey before the game.


The former practice facility of the Minnesota Wild......


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2130943 said:


> No.............I knew Tom was still in the area and I was curious if he was on Facebook to see what he's up to. I found him and bam it said Doughboy was Friends with him.
> 
> ****EDIT I am very good at facebook creeping though.


I will have to warn him he may need a body guard for the day.......and offer my services.......:laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

He had one of the best times of his life at the alumni game against Chicago. Very proud day for sure.

Most of the local retired NHLers play during the week at the big rink complex in Burnsville. I have gone and watched them b4. Good place to get an autograph of one of your past heros.
Just don't give Steve Payne the time of day. Complete a$$.
Edit: I'm sure he doesn't play with them.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;2130945 said:


> I will have to warn him he may need a body guard for the day.......and offer my services.......:laughing:


There ya go!. Tell him to ask for the three year old kid to skate him out.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;2130946 said:


> He had one of the best times of his life at the alumni game against Chicago. Very proud day for sure.
> 
> Most of the local retired NHLers play during the week at the big rink complex in Burnsville. I have gone and watched them b4. Good place to get an autograph of one of your past heros.
> Just don't give Steve Payne the time of day. Complete a$$.
> Edit: I'm sure he doesn't play with them.


It's funny how some these guys have been jerks their whole life.

One of the parents from my daughters team plays goalie for those guys I think.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2130947 said:


> There ya go!. Tell him to ask for the three year old kid to skate him out.


Wait. I think I got the wrong picture.??? Oops. She isn't 3. 
I can fix it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2130898 said:


> Parkers grandpa died.


Yeah, sad to hear... He was probably my favorite


----------



## jimslawnsnow

So where's everyone? Sleeping incase they need to work?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2130943 said:


> ****EDIT I am very good at facebook creeping though.


You're an employer, you have to be! Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

Wrong kid Doughboy! .................. Now you got it! Too funny.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2130951 said:


> So where's everyone? Sleeping incase they need to work?


I heard a couple inches of snow overnight South of you


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2130952 said:


> You're an employer, you have to be! Thumbs Up


Exactly. I was going to mention why my skills are so good but you get it.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2130948 said:


> It's funny how some these guys have been jerks their whole life.
> 
> One of the parents from my daughters team plays goalie for those guys I think.


I had business dealings with him and he was a jerk about it. After a meeting and we were just sitting around chatting so I brought up that I loved watching him as a kid. He blew me off and said something like "I don't hang my hat on those days. I like to let my current work speak for itself." 
We were done with the business.
There is more to it and I may have told the story before but he also sent the famous reply all rant email about what we were working on belittling everyone at our company. Not cool. 
Needless to say he wasn't employed by that guy long.


----------



## cbservicesllc

A few good lookin' booth bunnies at the auto show tonight...

I was bummed they didn't have one of these you could crawl around... Ordering available April 1!


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2130953 said:


> Wrong kid Doughboy! .................. Now you got it! Too funny.


There. I fixed it right that time. Let's hope he sees it....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2130957 said:


> A few good lookin' booth bunnies at the auto show tonight...
> 
> I was bummed they didn't have one of these you could crawl around... Ordering available April 1!


How long is that going on? How much to get in?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;2130956 said:


> I had business dealings with him and he was a jerk about it. After a meeting and we were just sitting around chatting so I brought up that I loved watching him as a kid. He blew me off and said something like "I don't hang my hat on those days. I like to let my current work speak for itself."
> We were done with the business.
> There is more to it and I may have told the story before but he also sent the famous reply all rant email about what we were working on belittling everyone at our company. Not cool.
> Needless to say he wasn't employed by that guy long.


Sounds like he was keeping it classy. There are jerks in all walks of life. It's always hard to picture your former idols like athletes acting like that. Some of these guys couldn't be nicer......what a contrast.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2130960 said:


> Sounds like he was keeping it classy. There are jerks in all walks of life. It's always hard to picture your former idols like athletes acting like that. Some of these guys couldn't be nicer......what a contrast.


We always refered to Tom as a cartoon character. He is a hoot.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2130960 said:


> Sounds like he was keeping it classy. There are jerks in all walks of life. It's always hard to picture your former idols like athletes acting like that. Some of these guys couldn't be nicer......what a contrast.


Kind of ashamed to say he was one of my favorite players growing. Made it even worse I think.


----------



## Doughboy12

Oops. This is kinda the reason I made that FB page... Silly me.


----------



## Camden

Back in college I worked for the Timber wolves and I interned for the Orioles. I met hundreds of pro athletes and without a doubt the biggest jerk was AC Green. He was always so beloved because he was waiting until he got married before having sex. Complete a-hole.


----------



## Doughboy12

I see someone got Metallica tickets......?


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;2130965 said:


> I see someone got Metallica tickets......?


He's buying a suite I heard.....


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2130967 said:


> He's buying a suite I heard.....


So you're saying there's a chance???


----------



## Camden

Camden;2130964 said:


> Back in college I worked for the Timber wolves and I interned for the Orioles. I met hundreds of pro athletes and without a doubt the biggest jerk was AC Green. He was always so beloved because he was waiting until he got married before having sex. Complete a-hole.


Terry Steinbach ranks up there too.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2130952 said:


> You're an employer, you have to be! Thumbs Up


This. ..... and when i forget what the girls number i get looks like.


----------



## Doughboy12

Tom said he is in SSS. 
You may have to find him though. Just tell him I sent you.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2130959 said:


> How long is that going on? How much to get in?


I think sunday its like 10 bucks.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I remember Greg Olson from the Braves being an A$$ when I was a kid.


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;2130967 said:


> He's buying a suite I heard.....


My wife would never let me do it.


----------



## Doughboy12

Spoiler alert:












I see the girl Rodents are in the championship game again.
3-2 overtime comeback Win.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;2130971 said:


> Tom said he is in SSS.
> You may have to find him though. Just tell him I sent you.


Will do. Should be a good time. Thanks.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2130976 said:


> Will do. Should be a good time. Thanks.


Now I owe him a cigar.......

#SomeFavorsAreWorthIt.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;2130977 said:


> Now I owe him a cigar.......


Well if I knew that I would have had Bellows skate out with him. 

Edit: He'd dig my kids spunk. I have a video of him confronting some 5 year old kid that pushed another kid to the ice. Five year old ended up on his backside.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2130978 said:


> Well if I knew that I would have had Bellows skate out with him.


We "always" trade cigars. He was the one that pointed me to my regular smoke.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2130959 said:


> How long is that going on? How much to get in?


Sunday is the last day, tickets are $10 a person online, kids under 10 are free


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2130951 said:


> So where's everyone? Sleeping incase they need to work?


Is that enough chatter for you now??? :waving:


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2130957 said:


> A few good lookin' booth bunnies at the auto show tonight...
> 
> I was bummed they didn't have one of these you could crawl around... Ordering available April 1!


Damn you for posting that lol....just got done telling myself I was going to keep the current trucks for the next 3 years...hahaha, those things look good!


----------



## NorthernProServ

HP/TQ #'s out yet?


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2130983 said:


> HP/TQ #'s out yet?


I didn't see anything... I told my wife if I pay off one of the trucks this year I'm buying one... hahaha


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This effing snow just won't go away. Now it's expanding.


----------



## wizardsr

cbservicesllc;2130984 said:


> I didn't see anything... I told my wife if I pay off one of the trucks this year I'm buying one... hahaha


You guys are funny. They're all aluminum bodies, same as the F150, no more dedicated super duty cab. If you think aluminum is so great, go find an aluminum F150 that's been through a winter, and you'll think twice. Mid-2000's expeditions had aluminum tailgates, they had paint problems, here we are over 10 years later and Ford still hasn't gotten it right. I got to climb around in the new Super duty at the work truck show a couple weeks ago, and they're really nice, but the aluminum body has me saying no way, and I love my super duties!


----------



## wizardsr

Oh, and no changes for engines in the new Super duties, all carryover, both gad and diesel.


----------



## albhb3

it has awoken

just got the down pipe from the turbo on its a little loud


----------



## Doughboy12

albhb3;2130990 said:


> it has awoken
> 
> just got the down pipe from the turbo on its a little loud


Video or it didn't happen....:waving:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Trying to decide if I go do a salt run now, or later.


----------



## cbservicesllc

wizardsr;2130986 said:


> You guys are funny. They're all aluminum bodies, same as the F150, no more dedicated super duty cab. If you think aluminum is so great, go find an aluminum F150 that's been through a winter, and you'll think twice. Mid-2000's expeditions had aluminum tailgates, they had paint problems, here we are over 10 years later and Ford still hasn't gotten it right. I got to climb around in the new Super duty at the work truck show a couple weeks ago, and they're really nice, but the aluminum body has me saying no way, and I love my super duties!


It's not like I'd be trading in a truck or anything, so I'm not sure what's funny... I know a few guys with the newer F150's... I guess I haven't heard of any problems... But just like anything I suppose... kinks to be worked out... I think the same cab across the 150, 250, and 350 is a great idea... little throw back to the Henry Ford "you can have whatever color you want as long as it's black."


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2130993 said:


> Trying to decide if I go do a salt run now, or later.


Yeah it's just kind of starting to want to accumulate on hard surfaces here... Lawns are all covered


----------



## Doughboy12

Bano,
You out plowing/salting?


----------



## CityGuy

Uh oh! Roads are white and slick out here.


----------



## CityGuy

Still lightly coming down here.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

We have about 2" down here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2131002 said:


> We have about 2" down here


The way it's been all winter.... "Along and South of the Mississippi.

We have 1/4". Been wrestling with a salt run since 3 am. Just left the house.

Gonna burn up these last 12 bags if I can find enough ice.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

State must have all their trucks ready for summer. Freeway is barely salted here. 61, which is always just wet in Wyoming, was ice.

I can justify a salt run over here.


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2131002 said:


> We have about 2" down here


I would say we are close here too........just waiting for the word go.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anoka County has all of their roads back to black.

Before anyone freaks out, I don't see anyone else out over here. But..... If you have people that are anxious, it might be worth a site check.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My stuff in WBL/ Vadnais Heights, is still 1/2 wet, 1/2 white, but the white part isn't frozen yet.

Fratallone hasn't salted the shopping area where Target is on County Road E/35E and they salt EVERYTHING, just to give you East side guys an idea of what's going on. 

I'm dropping some salt at my bank to keep it wet since I'm here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Figure if anything, I'm presenting for when I'm gone.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Back in Forest Lake, there is definitely more ice here.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Looks like a 1" in Bloomingtom. Woke up at said wtf


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;2131020 said:


> Looks like a 1" in Bloomingtom. Woke up at said wtf


You're on the wrong side of town, ain't ya??


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2131021 said:


> You're on the wrong side of town, ain't ya??


Spend the night at a friend's place drinking and rewarding to seeing this at 6am


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;2131022 said:


> Spend the night at a friend's place drinking and rewarding to seeing this at 6am


Wait for this then....


Hahahaha....here come all the WTFs!!!!!!!

:laughing:

And yeah, I would be freaking if I had that much snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This is my only concern now.....waiting to be able to salt this.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Golden valley has a 1/4" or less...attm.


----------



## TKLAWN

Strange, moisture is moving west.

Just a dusting attm, I'm in no position to salt or plow sooooo.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Where's SSS??? Shouldn't he be unloading the pavers and heading out with the short ruler to show everyone he has 1.5"??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ryde's gonna be pissed....

Hopefully he didn't bet Michigan State last night.


----------



## wizardsr

1" in st louis park, slicker than cafe!


----------



## Minimatt3535

Anybody in the SW corner looking to empty there salt bin still? Could use a couple tons


----------



## cbservicesllc

Dusting in hard surfaces here... Looks like a lot must have melted as it fell... Probably 1/2 inch or more on the turf


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Everything that fell on concrete or ashalt melted down here. Not icy either


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS talking snow for Wednesday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MSP at 1.3", Chanhassen at 1.1"

Spose quality is gonna just let it melt??


----------



## TKLAWN

How those clean ups doing Jim?


----------



## MNPLOWCO

1 and a quarter inches in Eden Prairie at Prairie Center Drive and Valley View Road.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

That was with a tape measurer.


----------



## skorum03

No snow here. Not even a dusting


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;2131046 said:


> How those clean ups doing Jim?


Good. I have a navigator


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2131046 said:


> How those clean ups doing Jim?


You had to go there.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Have just a little sticking now on concrete


----------



## NorthernProServ

494 a sheet of ice as of 45 mins ago


----------



## cbservicesllc

County and City is out here... that's it... nobody even parked in the lots at the contractor lots here... Even Interstate hadn't salted


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Three quarters of an inch in Hopkins measured with tape. Main Street area. Three quarters of an inch or 1 inch in Minnetonka depending on where you are. Highway 7 & 101 area.


----------



## NorthernProServ




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I wonder how long the line is at Northern Salt this morning.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Few places getting plowed/ salted in IG, waiting for Q to wake up and look outside 


Heading down 52, snowing good and roads are ice.


----------



## Green Grass

We got about a 1/2" I heard the county go by plowing at about 3 so I looked then desided to go back to bed. It will melt by Monday


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2131065 said:


> We got about a 1/2" I heard the county go by plowing at about 3 so I looked then desided to go back to bed. It will melt by Monday


Your lucky I didn't hit the horn.


----------



## CityGuy

Mndot out here didn't hit the road until 6. Their roads are total ice. 
We hit ours at 2 and are wet.


----------



## andersman02

Wtf? Let my dog out around 2am. Nothing. Just woke up and about had an heart attack


----------



## wizardsr

Good morning so far! That quick shot of snow was fun... Full salt run and some sidewalks, gotta get er done quick before it melts!


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2130993 said:


> Trying to decide if I go do a salt run now, or later.


We got about a inch or so on the grass but the roads are just wet.......


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;2130997 said:


> Bano,
> You out plowing/salting?


Nothing to plow or salt. Melting on contact except in the grass.....


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2131002 said:


> We have about 2" down here


Did you need to plow or did it melt?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2131076 said:


> Did you need to plow or did it melt?


Letting it melt. Maybe 3/8" on concrete. Looks to be about done


----------



## banonea

TKLAWN;2131046 said:


> How those clean ups doing Jim?


I was hoping to get started Monday, looking like that idea is shot in the a$$ now......


----------



## Drakeslayer

1.5" in wayzata. Lake Effect.


----------



## banonea

Wife and I were thinking about heading to the cities today, anything interesting going on?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;2131082 said:


> Wife and I were thinking about heading to the cities today, anything interesting going on?


Car show......


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2131083 said:


> Car show......


Ware at........


----------



## qualitycut

Ha it's already all melted


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;2131084 said:


> Ware at........


minneapolis convention center


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2131082 said:


> Wife and I were thinking about heading to the cities today, anything interesting going on?


Go visit SSS at Parade Ice Gardens. Some fun activities going on.

I know how you love sports...:laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

All melting here. Probably 1.5" on my deck. Nobody has called yet so I'm not leaving.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2131090 said:


> All melting here. Probably 1.5" on my deck. Nobody has called yet so I'm not leaving.


I had over 2" at 5am. Not so much now. 
(On the deck)


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2131090 said:


> All melting here. Probably 1.5" on my deck. Nobody has called yet so I'm not leaving.


This, roads wet driveways wet. North facing concrete in back 5 has a little


----------



## skorum03

Those of you who have/had stander mowers, what was the size you liked the most? Looking at a 48 and a 52, not that the difference is huge, just curious on opinions.


----------



## Doughboy12

skorum03;2131093 said:


> Those of you who have/had stander mowers, what was the size you liked the most? Looking at a 48 and a 52, not that the difference is huge, just curious on opinions.


Hey hey hey. This is plow site and there is snow on the ground. Don't be clouding the conversation just because WI didn't get any..........

JK


----------



## cbservicesllc

Anyone have a pavement measurement 55/169 Plymouth?


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;2131093 said:


> Those of you who have/had stander mowers, what was the size you liked the most? Looking at a 48 and a 52, not that the difference is huge, just curious on opinions.


Just like any mower i would think a 48 is akward because the deck is admit the same width as wheel base


----------



## Doughboy12

30 deg @ 9:57
Projected high @ 10.....28
Missed again...,
#TwoDegreesMatters


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2131096 said:


> Just like any mower i would think a 48 is akward because the deck is admit the same width as wheel base


What is awkward about that? (Serous question)


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2131096 said:


> Just like any mower i would think a 48 is akward because the deck is admit the same width as wheel base


It looks like, with the deere stuff I am looking at in the brochure and online, that the deck and wheel width are the same on all sizes 36,48,52


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2131098 said:


> What is awkward about that? (Serous question)


Cutting up close to edging and eveything. My 52 deck hangs out past the wheel and you can run the deck over it.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;2131099 said:


> It looks like, with the deere stuff I am looking at in the brochure and online, that the deck and wheel width are the same on all sizes 36,48,52


Seems weird they would make a different platform for the 48 and 52


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2131107 said:


> Seems weird they would make a different platform for the 48 and 52


I agree. Just looking at the pictures the wheels look to be the same. Maybe not idk. I'll figure it out when i go to the dealer


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2131105 said:


> Cutting up close to edging and eveything. My 52 deck hangs out past the wheel and you can run the deck over it.


Ok. Thanks. That makes sense.


----------



## Doughboy12

skorum03;2131108 said:


> I agree. Just looking at the pictures the wheels look to be the same. Maybe not idk. I'll figure it out when i go to the dealer


They don't give those things away........ :salute:


----------



## djagusch

skorum03;2131093 said:


> Those of you who have/had stander mowers, what was the size you liked the most? Looking at a 48 and a 52, not that the difference is huge, just curious on opinions.


It all depends on you or your accounts. I run 48s and 61s. I went with 48" deck do to a cemetery we mow, 48 fits, 52 dont. After I bought the 48" for that account I just kept buying the 48" size as then I only deal with 2 blade sizes 48/61. Seems like not a big deal but keeping things simple is my way of thinking.

For deck overhang on the trim side. Quality has a point, if the mfg didn't account for deck size to rear wheel width. For us the 48 hangs out enough that it's not a issue.

I would look at your accounts measure some blvd (if they are 48" the 52" deck can do it in one pass, the 48" would need a second pass unless they are edged well). Also look at gates.

One last thing to say in scag's line I believe the 36" and 52" share the same blade size (2 blade design on the 36 and 3 blade design on the 52). So if your thinking a 36 is needed down the road then that's something to think about.

Most likely I over think all this stuff as its just grass mowing. So pick the color and size that looks cool!


----------



## Camden

I'm torn guys. At the end of last season my line striper was giving me some trouble. I borrowed it to a church so that they could stripe their parking lot and they didn't clean it out well enough and now little dried up specs of paint clog up the spray gun.

I tried over and over to get it clean enough to spray perfect lines again and every time I think I've got it figured out it'll plug up after ~10 minutes of use. The factory tech guys told me that the only way to get it working normal again is to send it in to be completely refurbished at a cost of $2k (that doesn't include shipping!). A new machine is $3500 + shipping for a similar model. So does it make sense to go new or have mine rebuilt? I'm leaning toward a new model while I sell my current machine. Tough decision...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;2131112 said:


> It all depends on you or your accounts. I run 48s and 61s. I went with 48" deck do to a cemetery we mow, 48 fits, 52 dont. After I bought the 48" for that account I just kept buying the 48" size as then I only deal with 2 blade sizes 48/61. Seems like not a big deal but keeping things simple is my way of thinking.
> 
> For deck overhang on the trim side. Quality has a point, if the mfg didn't account for deck size to rear wheel width. For us the 48 hangs out enough that it's not a issue.
> 
> I would look at your accounts measure some blvd (if they are 48" the 52" deck can do it in one pass, the 48" would need a second pass unless they are edged well). Also look at gates.
> 
> One last thing to say in scag's line I believe the 36" and 52" share the same blade size (2 blade design on the 36 and 3 blade design on the 52). So if your thinking a 36 is needed down the road then that's something to think about.
> 
> Most likely I over think all this stuff as its just grass mowing. So pick the color and size that looks cool!


That's why I have red mowers now and switching to green tractors. It's ALWAYS Christmas at LwnmwrMan's house!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2131118 said:


> I'm torn guys. At the end of last season my line striper was giving me some trouble. I borrowed it to a church so that they could stripe their parking lot and they didn't clean it out well enough and now little dried up specs of paint clog up the spray gun.
> 
> I tried over and over to get it clean enough to spray perfect lines again and every time I think I've got it figured out it'll plug up after ~10 minutes of use. The factory tech guys told me that the only way to get it working normal again is to send it in to be completely refurbished at a cost of $2k (that doesn't include shipping!). A new machine is $3500 + shipping for a similar model. So does it make sense to go new or have mine rebuilt? I'm leaning toward a new model while I sell my current machine. Tough decision...


Not really. Sell the current one for $1,000 and buy the new one. Pretty simple.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Might have called ice out a little early. Can't get from Wayzata Bay to Grays Bay.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2131122 said:


> Might have called ice out a little early. Can't get from Wayzata Bay to Grays Bay.


Those CAFERS!!!!!!!


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2131123 said:


> Those CAFERS!!!!!!!


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2131121 said:


> Not really. Sell the current one for $1,000 and buy the new one. Pretty simple.


That sure does sound simple. I'm not sure I can get $1k for a striper that sort-of works. But yeah, I might through it on CL and see what happens.


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2131126 said:


> That sure does sound simple. I'm not sure I can get $1k for a striper that sort-of works. But yeah, I might through it on CL and see what happens.


How many parts are there to clean and "refurbish?"
Seems like there should be a way....


----------



## albhb3

they were plowing lots here.... question for you guys have a slow drip of coolant coming off the water pump bolt. What did I miss cant see anything from the hoses on top. Was not leaking at all when it came apart.


----------



## skorum03

djagusch;2131112 said:


> It all depends on you or your accounts. I run 48s and 61s. I went with 48" deck do to a cemetery we mow, 48 fits, 52 dont. After I bought the 48" for that account I just kept buying the 48" size as then I only deal with 2 blade sizes 48/61. Seems like not a big deal but keeping things simple is my way of thinking.
> 
> For deck overhang on the trim side. Quality has a point, if the mfg didn't account for deck size to rear wheel width. For us the 48 hangs out enough that it's not a issue.
> 
> I would look at your accounts measure some blvd (if they are 48" the 52" deck can do it in one pass, the 48" would need a second pass unless they are edged well). Also look at gates.
> 
> One last thing to say in scag's line I believe the 36" and 52" share the same blade size (2 blade design on the 36 and 3 blade design on the 52). So if your thinking a 36 is needed down the road then that's something to think about.
> 
> Most likely I over think all this stuff as its just grass mowing. So pick the color and size that looks cool!


Thanks for the info. I have to actually go look at some of them in person and make a decision. I will probably end up with a 48, seems like the best size for the smaller city type lots


----------



## Camden

Camden;2131126 said:


> That sure does sound simple. I'm not sure I can get $1k for a striper that sort-of works. But yeah, I might through it on CL and see what happens.


Okay, I just checked out Craig's List and every machine within a 3000 mile radius and $1k for a machine like mine would be a steal.



Doughboy12;2131127 said:


> How many parts are there to clean and "refurbish?"
> Seems like there should be a way....


Yep, you would sure think. I have thoroughly cleaned every single part. I put on a brand new spray gun and I STILL get little specks of paint that plug up the tip. The new style spray guns do not have a filter(!) like the old ones did so it allows these little pieces through. It's a horrible new design but the old style guns are not available anymore.

I can't travel to the middle of South Dakota and have sprayer problems.


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;2131128 said:


> they were plowing lots here.... question for you guys have a slow drip of coolant coming off the water pump bolt. What did I miss cant see anything from the hoses on top. Was not leaking at all when it came apart.


Where is here? From igh to eagen to Bloomington eveything is wet. Lots of lookers at the mall today


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2131131 said:


> Where is here? From igh to eagen to Bloomington eveything is wet. Lots of lookers at the mall today


rosemount 42n3


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2131105 said:


> Cutting up close to edging and eveything. My 52 deck hangs out past the wheel and you can run the deck over it.


This, 52 and up is great to let the deck overhang a bit


----------



## djagusch

Camden;2131130 said:


> Okay, I just checked out Craig's List and every machine within a 3000 mile radius and $1k for a machine like mine would be a steal.
> 
> Yep, you would sure think. I have thoroughly cleaned every single part. I put on a brand new spray gun and I STILL get little specks of paint that plug up the tip. The new style spray guns do not have a filter(!) like the old ones did so it allows these little pieces through. It's a horrible new design but the old style guns are not available anymore.
> 
> I can't travel to the middle of South Dakota and have sprayer problems.


Is it flaking off the tank or lines when the engine vibrates the machine?

Can you run it with mineral spirit (or even water) and does it clog with that?

Just thoughts from a guy that has never touched one before.


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;2131134 said:


> rosemount 42n3


Still snow on the ground?


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;2131120 said:


> That's why I have red mowers now and switching to green tractors. It's ALWAYS Christmas at LwnmwrMan's house!!!


It's Christmas at your place for me also! You buy them all nice and shiny. When the shine turns dull after a year I get to buy it at a third of the price!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2131126 said:


> That sure does sound simple. I'm not sure I can get $1k for a striper that sort-of works. But yeah, I might through it on CL and see what happens.


Sell it to Lwnmwrman! He wants to get into striping!


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;2131141 said:


> It's Christmas at your place for me also! You buy them all nice and shiny. When the shine turns dull after a year I get to buy it at a third of the price!


:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2131140 said:


> Still snow on the ground?


There is here......streets and drive not so much.
It is 10 degrees colder down here.....


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2131149 said:


> There is here......streets and drive not so much.
> It is 10 degrees colder down here.....


Almost all melted off the grass here


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2131145 said:


> Sell it to Lwnmwrman! He wants to get into striping!


That's what I was thinking


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2131153 said:


> Almost all melted off the grass here


Wife actually shoveled the deck. 
I also see that the county plows must have gone by. They left some residue at the end drive.
Getting thin in the grass but still fully covered.


----------



## djagusch

cbservicesllc;2131145 said:


> Sell it to Lwnmwrman! He wants to get into striping!


He already got one I believe.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2131155 said:


> That's what I was thinking


I already bought one a couple weeks ago for $1,000.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2131140 said:


> Still snow on the ground?


Fround ues streets melted


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2131160 said:


> I already bought one a couple weeks ago for $1,000.


Dang... too bad Camden didn't lower the reserve!


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2131164 said:


> Dang... too bad Camden didn't lower the reserve!


I wonder if Lwnmwrman's sprays like Camdens. Hmmm.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2131166 said:


> I wonder if Lwnmwrman's sprays like Camdens. Hmmm.


Haha! Richard!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2131166 said:


> I wonder if Lwnmwrman's sprays like Camdens. Hmmm.


It's not nearly as nice, so I doubt it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

So NWS is posting the same type of map as John Dee did for this week. And the GFS is around 7". My second Hmmmm of the day. Lot's to think about today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2131176 said:


> So NWS is posting the same type of map as John Dee did for this week. And the GFS is around 7". My second Hmmmm of the day. Lot's to think about today.


Yeah, and I've been posting about the midweek storm for a month since I booked this trip.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2131176 said:


> So NWS is posting the same type of map as John Dee did for this week. And the GFS is around 7". My second Hmmmm of the day. Lot's to think about today.


And this is what they say in the Forecast Discussion....

THE NORTHERN WAVE WILL EJECT EASTWARD
AND SHEAR OUT SOMEWHAT AS IT ACCELERATES AWAY FROM THE MAIN
TROUGH. STILL...IT IS EXPECTED TO SPAWN AN AREA OF LOW PRESSURE
OVER NORTHWEST KANSAS LATE TUESDAY WHICH WILL PROPAGATE ENEWD
ACROSS SOUTHERN IOWA WEDNESDAY/WEDNESDAY NIGHT. THIS WILL BRING
THE BEST CHANCE FOR PRECIPITATION TO THE LOCAL AREA WITH THE
GFS/ECMWF/GEM ALL ADVERTISING THE POSSIBILITY OF SEVERAL INCHES OF
SNOW. IF THIS SCENARIO DOES PLAY OUT TEMPERATURES ARE PROBABLY TOO
WARM WEDNESDAY AND THE FORECAST GRIDS WOULD CONTAIN TOO MUCH RAIN
GIVEN THE MODERATE INTENSITY OF PRECIPITATION AND DRY NORTHEAST
SURFACE FLOW.

THE SECOND WAVE WILL BE SLOWER TO EJECT EASTWARD...AND WILL
LIKELY TRACK FURTHER SOUTH THAN THE FIRST UNLESS THE LONGWAVE TROUGH
BECOMES MORE NEGATIVELY TILTED A LA THE CANADIAN BEYOND 138 HOURS.
ODDS ARE THIS WILL MISS THE AREA ENTIRELY...INSTEAD BRINGING
ANOTHER HEAVY RAIN THREAT TO THE MID MISSISSIPPI VALLEY REGION
THURSDAY AND THURSDAY NIGHT.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2131166 said:


> I wonder if Lwnmwrman's sprays like Camdens. Hmmm.


Wow... hahahaha


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2131177 said:


> Yeah, and I've been posting about the midweek storm for a month since I booked this trip.


You worry too much... It was supposed to know like 8 inches on some random Sunday like a month ago too... (which I thought would actually happen)


----------



## qualitycut

I would hate to have plowed today and then send out an invoice.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Goal!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Novak Weather
5 hrs · 
Active & seasonably cold weather pattern is promising more SNOW next week. WED/THUR look interesting.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2131188 said:


> Novak Weather
> 5 hrs ·
> Active & seasonably cold weather pattern is promising more SNOW next week. WED/THUR look interesting.


Novak
27 min
Time to panic? Perhaps. Model consensus on next week's storm is impressive. Someone in MN/WI is going to get hit hard.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

What's good to eat around the convention center?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2131191 said:


> What's good to eat around the convention center?


Everything you could imagine. Some good steak places. Mannys, seven.


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;2131191 said:


> What's good to eat around the convention center?


Depends on your budget but some of my personal favorites are Ruth's Chris, Manny's, Hell's Kitchen and Capital Grille. If you're willing to venture out a little further Stella's Fish CAFE and Smack Shack are both excellent as well.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2131193 said:


> Depends on your budget but some of my personal favorites are Ruth's Chris, Manny's, Hell's Kitchen and Capital Grille. If you're willing to venture out a little further Stella's Fish CAFE and Smack Shack are both excellent as well.


Ruth chris is fantastic too.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2131194 said:


> Ruth chris is fantastic too.


Fogo Fogo Fogo


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2131195 said:


> Fogo Fogo Fogo


Everyone i know that really likes mannys or ruth chris or any of those good steak places are not a fan minus its all you can eat, i have never been there.

Like lastnight went to axels in mendota and got the filet and lobter tail. Filet was average at best. Ruth chris you can cut it with a damn fork


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2131191 said:


> What's good to eat around the convention center?


There is a hole in the wall BBQ place just to the West. 
Market BBQ I think.

Edit: http://www.marketbbq.com


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2131198 said:


> Everyone i know that really likes mannys or ruth chris or any of those good steak places are not a fan minus its all you can eat, i have never been there.
> 
> Like lastnight went to axels in mendota and got the filet and lobter tail. Filet was average at best. Ruth chris you can cut it with a damn fork


I have never been a fan of Axels steaks. Murrays is my go to when downtown.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2131210 said:


> I have never been a fan of Axels steaks. Murrays is my go to when downtown.


Yea i usually get the walleye.


----------



## qualitycut

Speaking of food. Is benihannas any good?


----------



## Drakeslayer

2 points! !!!!!


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2131212 said:


> Speaking of food. Is benihannas any good?


I like it better than Osaka. Gotta put that shrimp sauce on everything.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Too late, we ended up at chilis. Would have been nice to try something new, and we really don't know the area. I have a fear of trying something new and getting sicker than crap


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Saw a plowsite member at the auto show. Anyone notice from the side the 17 f350 looks like a chevy? I really liked the new 2 tone f350. Blue and brown. Seats are comparabble to our expedition


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Sure are alot of accidents up here today


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2131215 said:


> I like it better than Osaka. Gotta put that shrimp sauce on everything.


Perfect, want to try something different for my bday dinner.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Apparently the sub of a contractor on one of the FB plow groups... Sub was killed and his son shot 3 times... Truck stolen and set on fire a mile away...
http://www.9news.com/news/crime/1-dead-after-2-shot-in-littleton-onfriday/88664474


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2131215 said:


> I like it better than Osaka. Gotta put that shrimp sauce on everything.


Even the fried rice........


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;2131223 said:


> Apparently the sub of a contractor on one of the FB plow groups... Sub was killed and his son shot 3 times... Truck stolen and set on fire a mile away...
> http://www.9news.com/news/crime/1-dead-after-2-shot-in-littleton-onfriday/88664474


Saw that....I think they know what went down. "No risk to the public."


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;2131224 said:


> Even the fried rice........


I put 2 bowls on the rice alone.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Sure is alot of nice azzes out today


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Paid a couple of guys to take their regular job off. We should be set of it snows now Wednesday.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2131233 said:


> Paid a couple of guys to take their regular job off. We should be set of it snows now Wednesday.


Lmoa so you paid people to just sit and watch it rain all day?

I will take the day off if you pay me too. I will even come up and plow for more money.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2131234 said:


> Lmoa so you paid people to just sit and watch it rain all day?


He trusts Novak way too much


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2131234 said:


> Lmoa so you paid people to just sit and watch it rain all day?
> 
> I will take the day off if you pay me too. I will even come up and plow for more money.


Geez, it's just a couple of my guys that will work their regular job, then plow for me at night, then go work their regular job the next day.

I told them I'd give them each $100 if they take a vacation day on Thursday, so if it snows Wed night, they're around.

I'm short 3 other guys during the day. 2 are going to school, one got a new summer job.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://www.livetrucking.com/the-dat...eck-inspection-spree-have-just-been-revealed/


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2131238 said:


> Geez, it's just a couple of my guys that will work their regular job, then plow for me at night, then go work their regular job the next day.
> 
> I told them I'd give them each $100 if they take a vacation day on Thursday, so if it snows Wed night, they're around.
> 
> I'm short 3 other guys during the day. 2 are going to school, one got a new summer job.


Lol can i get in on that hundo?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2131240 said:


> Lol can i get in on that hundo?


If you don't have snow, and I do, you're in.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2131240 said:


> Lol can i get in on that hundo?


You commit to plowing all of my stuff before yours, I'll give you an extra $100. That better?


----------



## CityGuy

Drakeslayer;2131228 said:


> I put 2 bowls on the rice alone.


Skip the shrimp sause. 2 bowls and a refill. Only way to do it.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2131242 said:


> You commit to plowing all of my stuff before yours, I'll give you an extra $100. That better?


He wouldn't plow his stuff he will let it melt


----------



## SSS Inc.

DOughboy......It was a bit of a cluster so my kid didn't end up with younghans. Not even sure who he got.

On a positive note I spent $40 on raffle tickets and won ..

-A hockey puck
-A pennant
-Two Growlers yet to be filled at Sisyphus Brewing
-Hat
-Shirt

Oh, and this picture with about 25 Northstar autographs. I think I've identified them all.


----------



## Camden

Chumlee was charged with 20 felonies.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;2131256 said:


> Chumlee was charged with 20 felonies.


Holy crap that's alot. Wonder what will happen in the end? He famous, but not that famous. Seems all these famous people get charged with stuff all the time, but get community service and or fines or treatment in that Malibu place........ I forget the full name. Now I remember passages Malibu


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;2131256 said:


> Chumlee was charged with 20 felonies.


What did he do?


----------



## albhb3

jimslawnsnow;2131239 said:


> http://www.livetrucking.com/the-dat...eck-inspection-spree-have-just-been-revealed/


lovely.............there not that bad to deal with in all honesty... not a whole lot different then a traffic stop. Make small talk be polite, smile, and never admit to something you may or may not have done. They can make it as easy or as hard as they want on ya


----------



## jimslawnsnow

99% of the snow is melted on the grass. Concrete and pavement is 100% dry. Good surprise coming home to that


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://deadline.com/2016/03/chumlee-arrested-pawn-stars-austin-russell-gun-drug-charges-1201717489/

Chumlee


----------



## albhb3

Green Grass;2131261 said:


> What did he do?


drug and weapon charges.....maybe he can plead what that rich kid got off on:realmad:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

albhb3;2131262 said:


> lovely.............there not that bad to deal with in all honesty... not a whole lot different then a traffic stop. Make small talk be polite, smile, and never admit to something you may or may not have done. They can make it as easy or as hard as they want on ya


The guy who pulled me over several years ago and did a full inspection I'm certain is the same guy at the auto show giving people beer goggles to wear to walk the line


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2131254 said:


> DOughboy......It was a bit of a cluster so my kid didn't end up with younghans. Not even sure who he got.
> 
> On a positive note I spent $40 on raffle tickets and won ..
> 
> -A hockey puck
> -A pennant
> -Two Growlers yet to be filled at Sisyphus Brewing
> -Hat
> -Shirt
> 
> Oh, and this picture with about 25 Northstar autographs. I think I've identified them all.


The Hansen Brother is probably the best one on there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2131248 said:


> He wouldn't plow his stuff he will let it melt


Fine by me.

Same offer goes for anyone else.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2131269 said:


> Fine by me.
> 
> Same offer goes for anyone else.


I would, but it seems you and I get the same amount of snow every time and the metro guys get nothing


----------



## Camden

Green Grass;2131261 said:


> What did he do?


I think it was linked to up above but he was served a search warrant and he had a vault full of drugs and guns. He initially told the cops that they couldn't go in because he had "personal" stuff inside the room but then they said that a search warrant means they can still search it...he's such an idiot.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;2131272 said:


> I think it was linked to up above but he was served a search warrant and he had a vault full of drugs and guns. He initially told the cops that they couldn't go in because he had "personal" stuff inside the room but then they said that a search warrant means they can still search it...he's such an idiot.


I believe they searched for evidence of sex crimes unrelated to him


----------



## Drakeslayer

We must be trying to send a message to Canada or something. I can't imagine there are a lot of Mexicans watching the goofs or Michigan. What a waste of money to advertise the US Border patrol anyways.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2131218 said:


> Saw a plowsite member at the auto show. Anyone notice from the side the 17 f350 looks like a chevy? I really liked the new 2 tone f350. Blue and brown. Seats are comparabble to our expedition


To bad he wasn't paying attention. .......lol


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2131282 said:


> To bad he wasn't paying attention. .......lol


Just kept on walking, sheesh


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2131283 said:


> Just kept on walking, sheesh


I felt so bad......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2131285 said:


> I felt so bad......


We could blame the wives. Mine with no voice, and yours for not knowing us. Hahaha


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2131287 said:


> We could blame the wives. Mine with no voice, and yours for not knowing us. Hahaha


Plus the haircut.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SD Bighorn Sheep tag just went for $79,500 at auction.


----------



## albhb3

Drakeslayer;2131290 said:


> SD Bighorn Sheep tag just went for $79,500 at auction.


for that price Id go to Africa...ohh yeah the good ole usa took all the fun outta it jackasses


----------



## NorthernProServ




----------



## SSS Inc.

Good high school girls b-ball game. 2 points, 2 minutes.


----------



## SSS Inc.

2 + the foul. Screw Hopkins!


----------



## Drakeslayer

albhb3;2131291 said:


> for that price Id go to Africa...ohh yeah the good ole usa took all the fun outta it jackasses


ND went for 96K.

Wyoming went for $72,500


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2131297 said:


> ND went for 96K.
> 
> Wyoming went for $72,500


Wow. Unreal...... what one you get momey bags?


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2131299 said:


> Wow. Unreal...... what one you get momey bags?


The white tailed doe from Minnesota. I only paid $32.50.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2131300 said:


> The white tailed doe from Minnesota. I only paid $32.50.


Lol.........


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2131300 said:


> The white tailed doe from Minnesota. I only paid $32.50.


What about that goofy hoofed cafer?


----------



## qualitycut

Holy cafe lwmr snow next week. I will let my cafe melt and come plow your stuff. Will even stay at your house and keep an eye on it. New bars new people. Leave a blow up mattress


----------



## jimslawnsnow

This highs for next week sure went down


----------



## skorum03

http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckar...on&compaction=on&mean_mt=on&max_mt=on&mean=on

Hmmmm


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2131254 said:


> DOughboy......It was a bit of a cluster so my kid didn't end up with younghans. Not even sure who he got.
> 
> On a positive note I spent $40 on raffle tickets and won ..
> 
> -A hockey puck
> -A pennant
> -Two Growlers yet to be filled at Sisyphus Brewing
> -Hat
> -Shirt
> 
> Oh, and this picture with about 25 Northstar autographs. I think I've identified them all.


Way cool...........
Did the boy have fun anyway?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;2131347 said:


> http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckar...on&compaction=on&mean_mt=on&max_mt=on&mean=on
> 
> Hmmmm


It'll be some awful crap


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Why do people list stuff for sale and never have time to buy or pick up


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2131290 said:


> SD Bighorn Sheep tag just went for $79,500 at auction.


When do you leave??? :waving:


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2131310 said:


> Holy cafe lwmr snow next week. I will let my cafe melt and come plow your stuff. Will even stay at your house and keep an eye on it. New bars new people. Leave a blow up doll


IFIFY. :laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2131297 said:


> ND went for 96K.
> 
> Wyoming went for $72,500


Be cheaper to pay the fines if they caught you.....


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2131355 said:


> Why do people list stuff for sale and never have time to buy or pick up


I know a guy that will sell a nice 16' trailer asap. :waving:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Funny. I told the guy I pass. Suddenly he has an hour and a half to work with. Jeez


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2131362 said:


> I know a guy that will sell a nice 16' trailer asap. :waving:


I know, I'm working on it


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2131287 said:


> We could blame the wives. Mine with no voice, and yours for not knowing us. Hahaha


Works for me.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Figures, the only two days this week anything is going on at any of my schools is Wed and Thursday.


----------



## skorum03

NWS already has 60% chance of snow for Wednesday night. Low of 26..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well..... guess I better go get everything filled up, get the plows on for my guys.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Accuweather has 5" from mid-morning Wednesday through mid-day Thursday.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2131377 said:


> Well..... guess I better go get everything filled up, get the plows on for my guys.


Going to start doing that tomorrow, got to move the zeros over and dig out the sand truck as well....m


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2131381 said:


> Accuweather has 5" from mid-morning Wednesday through mid-day Thursday.


Leave us a list.......you could put it on our private Facebook page... :laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2131383 said:


> Leave us a list.......you could put it on our private Facebook page... :laughing:


Reading the forecast discussion, and looking at the models, you South guys will once again have more snow than us up here.

If anyone will be on my accounts cause they don't have enough will be CB, Ranger, NorthPro, Polaris.

Sounds like another like SW-NE through MPLS/St. Paul.

Oh, and quality since he's just letting his melt.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2131388 said:


> Reading the forecast discussion, and looking at the models, you South guys will once again have more snow than us up here.
> 
> If anyone will be on my accounts cause they don't have enough will be CB, Ranger, NorthPro, Polaris.
> 
> Sounds like another like SW-NE through MPLS/St. Paul.
> 
> Oh, and quality since he's just letting his melt.


How is it looking for the SE and WI


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;2131396 said:


> How is it looking for the SE and WI


Kinda flip flops, but at this time, the majority is over the southern 1/3-1/4 of MN, so that's you guys.

Although NWS said the models reflect a storm in 2003 that ended up with 8-12" if snow over central MN.

Sooooooo......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If it doesn't snow, all of my trucks will be full and ready to start the lawn season when I get back.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2131381 said:


> Accuweather has 5" from mid-morning Wednesday through mid-day Thursday.


In case you forgot, Accuweather can't predict yesterday's weather correctly. I put absolutely NO faith in what they say.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

First time in 20 years of snow plowing I'm leaving to go someplace further than Duluth. Just gotta have #faith.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2131402 said:


> In case you forgot, Accuweather can't predict yesterday's weather correctly. I put absolutely NO faith in what they say.


I'm hoping they are right. They only have 2-4" for me. And actually, this year they've been pretty good. They had this storm tagged a month ago.

Not that it's going to happen, but the fact a month ago they had a storm on Wed, and there's a storm on Wed is decent. And they've had very little else in their month forecasts. And we've had very little else to worry about.


----------



## Green Grass

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/grd/5499652717.html

time for a career change


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Latest run of the NAM is starting to pick up the storm.

It's at zero snow.


----------



## Greenery

Green Grass;2131426 said:


> https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/grd/5499652717.html
> 
> time for a career change


Lol, stinky tomato plants...☺

It is a industry that's blowing up and honestly wouldn't be a bad business decision when and if it becomes legal. I'd jump in.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;2131429 said:


> Lol, stinky tomato plants...☺
> 
> It is a industry that's blowing up and honestly wouldn't be a bad business decision when and if it becomes legal. I'd jump in.


:laughing:

Imagine when the guy shows up, and it's some 65 year old single gal that actually DOES want to grow tomato plants.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;2131426 said:


> https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/grd/5499652717.html
> 
> time for a career change


WTF? I don't even know where to begin


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2131430 said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Imagine when the guy shows up, and it's some 65 year old single gal that actually DOES want to grow tomato plants.


Or a couple of gays looking to grow something


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2131388 said:


> Reading the forecast discussion, and looking at the models, you South guys will once again have more snow than us up here.
> 
> If anyone will be on my accounts cause they don't have enough will be CB, Ranger, NorthPro, Polaris.
> 
> Sounds like another like SW-NE through MPLS/St. Paul.
> 
> Oh, and quality since he's just letting his melt.


Count me in...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2131433 said:


> Or a couple of gays looking to grow something


Not sure what you're getting at there??? Like getting it on with the guy?? I'd be flattered.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2131430 said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Imagine when the guy shows up, and it's some 65 year old single gal that actually DOES want to grow tomato plants.


Greater odds I can grow tomato plants then pot cause I don't know a dam thing about pot


----------



## Green Grass

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/for/5483898779.html

I know I have not priced a mower out in a few years but isn't that new pricing?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;2131444 said:


> https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/for/5483898779.html
> 
> I know I have not priced a mower out in a few years but isn't that new pricing?


That mower new 13.5k plus 3500 for the bagger, another 700 for dethatcher and add on tax


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2131388 said:


> Reading the forecast discussion, and looking at the models, you South guys will once again have more snow than us up here.
> 
> If anyone will be on my accounts cause they don't have enough will be CB, Ranger, NorthPro, Polaris.
> 
> Sounds like another like SW-NE through MPLS/St. Paul.
> 
> Oh, and quality since he's just letting his melt.


Grow up......


----------



## Camden

You guys will get a kick out of this. Last week I went to Florida with 2 other couples. One of them has a vacation rental and that's where we all stayed. I initially told them that I'd prefer to find my own accommodations but they INSISTED that we stay with them so I caved in and that was that.
Fast forward to a few minutes ago and I get a text from the guy saying he forgot to tell me that he needs some money for utilities and other things because it costs quite a bit to heat the pool and hot tub. He said he thought $100/night was fair LOL I just sent him an e-check to get it over with but how ridiculous is that? 

I didn't even want to stay there and I'm expected to pay for it. Nuts....


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2131444 said:


> https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/for/5483898779.html
> 
> I know I have not priced a mower out in a few years but isn't that new pricing?


Close enough


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2131454 said:


> You guys will get a kick out of this. Last week I went to Florida with 2 other couples. One of them has a vacation rental and that's where we all stayed. I initially told them that I'd prefer to find my own accommodations but they INSISTED that we stay with them so I caved in and that was that.
> Fast forward to a few minutes ago and I get a text from the guy saying he forgot to tell me that he needs some money for utilities and other things because it costs quite a bit to heat the pool and hot tub. He said he thought $100/night was fair LOL I just sent him an e-check to get it over with but how ridiculous is that?
> 
> I didn't even want to stay there and I'm expected to pay for it. Nuts....


Nice. Sounds like someone trying to get the others to cover his costs.


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;2131454 said:


> You guys will get a kick out of this. Last week I went to Florida with 2 other couples. One of them has a vacation rental and that's where we all stayed. I initially told them that I'd prefer to find my own accommodations but they INSISTED that we stay with them so I caved in and that was that.
> Fast forward to a few minutes ago and I get a text from the guy saying he forgot to tell me that he needs some money for utilities and other things because it costs quite a bit to heat the pool and hot tub. He said he thought $100/night was fair LOL I just sent him an e-check to get it over with but how ridiculous is that?
> 
> I didn't even want to stay there and I'm expected to pay for it. Nuts....


If that's the case you owe me $50 a day for keeping an eye on your house


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2131454 said:


> You guys will get a kick out of this. Last week I went to Florida with 2 other couples. One of them has a vacation rental and that's where we all stayed. I initially told them that I'd prefer to find my own accommodations but they INSISTED that we stay with them so I caved in and that was that.
> Fast forward to a few minutes ago and I get a text from the guy saying he forgot to tell me that he needs some money for utilities and other things because it costs quite a bit to heat the pool and hot tub. He said he thought $100/night was fair LOL I just sent him an e-check to get it over with but how ridiculous is that?
> 
> I didn't even want to stay there and I'm expected to pay for it. Nuts....


100 a night? Ha must be a big ass hot tub.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That's through midnight Wednesday night....


----------



## DDB

Green Grass;2131444 said:


> https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/for/5483898779.html
> 
> I know I have not priced a mower out in a few years but isn't that new pricing?


Pretty close to it if you have fleet pricing.


----------



## banonea

What do you guys run in your zeros for engin oil? SAE 30 seams thicknto me one has a kawasaki and the other is a kohler


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Through midnight Thursday night.....



Red is getting to 20".


----------



## Camden

I still remember them begging my wife to cancel our hotel reservations..."don't waste your money on a hotel, stay with us!". 

The 3rd couple we went with stayed for 3 days longer than us. I can't wait to find out if they were asked to pay $600. I'd bet dollars to donuts that they weren't.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2131472 said:


> That's through midnight Wednesday night....


Well then...........I guess that is our big one I said we would get....


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;2131475 said:


> What do you guys run in your zeros for engin oil? SAE 30 seams thicknto me one has a kawasaki and the other is a kohler


Everything I have has Kawi and I run SAE 30 in it.


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;2131484 said:


> Everything I have has Kawi and I run SAE 30 in it.


K it just seams thick to me, but the engis dose run at high rpm's


----------



## NorthernProServ

Green Grass;2131484 said:


> Everything I have has Kawi and I run SAE 30 in it.


I go 10w30 in everything. Mowers only burn a bit when temps are 85-90 plus .

Makes it easier on those cool mornings, can fire them up and go.


----------



## mnlefty

Camden;2131454 said:


> You guys will get a kick out of this. Last week I went to Florida with 2 other couples. One of them has a vacation rental and that's where we all stayed. I initially told them that I'd prefer to find my own accommodations but they INSISTED that we stay with them so I caved in and that was that.
> Fast forward to a few minutes ago and I get a text from the guy saying he forgot to tell me that he needs some money for utilities and other things because it costs quite a bit to heat the pool and hot tub. He said he thought $100/night was fair LOL I just sent him an e-check to get it over with but how ridiculous is that?
> 
> I didn't even want to stay there and I'm expected to pay for it. Nuts....


How good of a friend or acquaintance is this... I'd be real tempted to tell him to stick it. If you have a place like that and ask someone to stay you don't expect money from them. If guests want to offer something great, but it should be no strings attached. And if you really need some $$ for it you say that up front, not ask for it after. What a clown.

FYI our rental house we did in FL over Christmas break with my wife's family charged $150 for the week to have the pool/spa heat on.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2131472 said:


> That's through midnight Wednesday night....


Hope that moves north and hits the north shore. Planning to ride sleds again next weekend up there!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2131490 said:


> Hope that moves north and hits the north shore. Planning to ride sleds again next weekend up there!


How about 18" in Mason City IA instead? I'm sure you could ride down there for a day and not have an IA sticker.


----------



## Camden

mnlefty;2131488 said:


> FYI our rental house we did in FL over Christmas break with my wife's family charged $150 for the week to have the pool/spa heat on.


Very interesting. I can't wait to tell my wife this. She was trying to give them the benefit of the doubt on this because she said that they probably wouldn't have heated the pool if we didn't show up.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2131454 said:


> You guys will get a kick out of this. Last week I went to Florida with 2 other couples. One of them has a vacation rental and that's where we all stayed. I initially told them that I'd prefer to find my own accommodations but they INSISTED that we stay with them so I caved in and that was that.
> Fast forward to a few minutes ago and I get a text from the guy saying he forgot to tell me that he needs some money for utilities and other things because it costs quite a bit to heat the pool and hot tub. He said he thought $100/night was fair LOL I just sent him an e-check to get it over with but how ridiculous is that?
> 
> I didn't even want to stay there and I'm expected to pay for it. Nuts....


Hahaha, wtf...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2131493 said:


> Very interesting. I can't wait to tell my wife this. She was trying to give them the benefit of the doubt on this because she said that they probably wouldn't have heated the pool if we didn't show up.


Nah, it's his way of trying to cover his share of the time share. He gets to stay there for free then.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Make sure you pick the plow up when you're moving stuff around. The ground is soft.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2131492 said:


> How about 18" in Mason City IA instead? I'm sure you could ride down there for a day and not have an IA sticker.


knee to waist deep on the north shore already. Add some more would be sweet. Iowa would be a boring ride


----------



## Camden

Gopher women just won another hockey title. Nice to see at least one team at the U living up to expectations...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Customer service lacks everywhere today. Timberlodge just sucks something horrible today


----------



## jimslawnsnow

So the items I was going to look at and the guy had no time, now has all kinds of time. How does that happen? 

Another lady we purchased something from and setup a time to pick yesterday wasn't there. Freaky boyfriend of her stared at us from the garage, then came up to the side of the house not saying a word. Is it a full moon during the day or what


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I've done my part.


Hopefully the rest of you don't have to waste a couple of hours like I just did.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2131512 said:


> I've done my part.
> 
> 
> Hopefully the rest of you don't have to waste a couple of hours like I just did.


I just have to hook up the plow and pUT a bolt in the 518 blower and maybe hook up the rear blower. Going to wait until it's more certain


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2131512 said:


> I've done my part.
> 
> 
> Hopefully the rest of you don't have to waste a couple of hours like I just did.


I got about 2 hours of moving crap around it it dose snow here. Hope you got someone good to run your personal truck while your gone.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2131493 said:


> Very interesting. I can't wait to tell my wife this. She was trying to give them the benefit of the doubt on this because she said that they probably wouldn't have heated the pool if we didn't show up.


But you really think it cost 100 a day to heat a pool?


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2131520 said:


> But you really think it cost 100 a day to heat a pool?


Oh F no, especially if you divide it by 3 couples. $300/day? Insane.

Danica just got taken out big time. Wow...


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2131512 said:


> Hopefully the rest of you don't have to waste a couple of hours like I just did.


You should have stuck to picking your race line up instead.


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;2131532 said:


> Oh F no, especially if you divide it by 3 couples. $300/day? Insane.
> 
> Danica just got taken out big time. Wow...


I am waiting on my $50 a day for watching your house


----------



## albhb3

Camden;2131508 said:


> Gopher women just won another hockey title. Nice to see at least one team at the U living up to expectations...


low expectations high asperations


----------



## albhb3

so am I fawked for Dubuque runs all week or what...

I figured out my coolant leak as well egr delete was leaking
still only have the downpipe on for exhaust gonna do that this week


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2131520 said:


> But you really think it cost 100 a day to heat a pool?


not a chance in hell that's 3 grand a month


----------



## Camden

I've got Harvick, Keslowski and Johnson in my lineup with Logano winning. It was looking good a minute ago but now it appears that Harvick has the best car.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Camden;2131548 said:


> I've got Harvick, Keslowski and Johnson in my lineup with Logano winning. It was looking good a minute ago but now it appears that Harvick has the best car.


Yeah and Candy Bar is in the lead again! Go figure!!!!


----------



## Drakeslayer

I'm In danger of getting beat by Lwnmwrman and he didn't even pick the bonus points.


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;2131550 said:


> Yeah and Candy Bar is in the lead again! Go figure!!!!


Yep, he's got it figured out.


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;2131552 said:


> I'm In danger of getting beat by Lwnmwrman and he didn't even pick the bonus points.


at one point you and i where in 1st and 2nd now we are not even close!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2131548 said:


> I've got Harvick, Keslowski and Johnson in my lineup with Logano winning. It was looking good a minute ago but now it appears that Harvick has the best car.


Edwards is looking good too... Where the heck did he come from?


----------



## albhb3

cbservicesllc;2131560 said:


> Edward is looking good too... Where the heck did he come from?


your mommas house


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2131552 said:


> I'm In danger of getting beat by Lwnmwrman and he didn't even pick the bonus points.


I keep forgetting.


----------



## qualitycut

I was to hungover to change my line up


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2131563 said:


> I keep forgetting.


You did beat Quality today


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2131563 said:


> I keep forgetting.


Don't worry you beat quality.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2131568 said:


> I was to hungover to change my line up


you had till like 2


----------



## qualitycut

Kyle bush cafed me in ass


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2131572 said:


> you had till like 2


Yea when you get home at like 5 am


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2131573 said:


> Kyle bush cafed me in ass


same here.....


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2131575 said:


> Yea when you get home at like 5 am


another hour and I was getting up for the day


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2131580 said:


> another hour and I was getting up for the day


Getting my schedule ready for plowing snow


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Tuesday Night

A chance of rain before 3am, then a chance of rain and snow between 3am and 4am, then a chance of snow after 4am. Cloudy, with a low around 33. North northeast wind 10 to 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 30%.


Wednesday

Snow likely, mainly after 7am. Cloudy, with a high near 35. Breezy, with an east northeast wind 20 to 25 mph, with gusts as high as 30 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of 2 to 4 inches possible. 


Wednesday Night

Snow. Low around 24. Blustery, with a north northeast wind around 20 mph, with gusts as high as 30 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%.


Thursday

A 20 percent chance of snow. Cloudy, then gradually becoming mostly sunny, with a high near 35. Breezy, with a north wind 10 to 20 mph, with gusts as high as 25 mph.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckar...13&compaction=on&mean_mt=on&max_mt=on&mean=on

and this at 21"


----------



## unit28

Models all over because .........


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2131596 said:


> Models all over because .........


O this cafe again


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2131596 said:


> Models all over because .........


It's still out over the Pacific Ocean??


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;2131596 said:


> Models all over because .........


Because the Spaghetti maps look more like Lasagna?


----------



## skorum03

unit28;2131596 said:


> Models all over because .........


...... because there are lots of different weather models??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Because el nino is being el stupido???


----------



## SSS Inc.

Because it's late March and you never can be 100% sure.


----------



## unit28

Hmmmm.....
Lasagna?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Because my Tulips haven't popped yet?


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;2131607 said:


> Hmmmm.....
> Lasagna?


It made me hungry too. Now I want Lasagna.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;2131606 said:


> Because it's late March and you never can be 100% sure.


Look at the pressure maps and flow


----------



## unit28

This has a greater chance of shearing than bombing

imo


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2131597 said:


> O this cafe again


you expected something else?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2131609 said:


> It made me hungry too. Now I want Lasagna.


We just left Cossetta's if that makes you feel better.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2131615 said:


> We just left Cossetta's if that makes you feel better.


That sounds good. I'm having Costco Macaroni now. It's pretty tasty.


----------



## unit28

Had noodle and Co mac n cheese yesterday.....bland


----------



## SSS Inc.

unit28;2131618 said:


> Had noodle and Co mac n cheese yesterday.....bland


Not a fan. My kids like it. The macaroni from Panera is good.


----------



## jimslawnsnow




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2131624 said:


>


You know the same people I do?


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2131609 said:


> It made me hungry too. Now I want Lasagna.


Thanks now I want it


----------



## Drakeslayer

jimslawnsnow;2131624 said:


>


Must have something to do with being the model home.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Drakeslayer;2131630 said:


> Must have something to do with being the model home.


It's what the future is coming to. Just like guys getting run over by run away push mowers


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;2131628 said:


> Thanks now I want it


Sorry. I hate to tell ya I also have half a Birthday Cake with Butter Cream frosting. I'm about to crush that in a few minutes.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;2131557 said:


> at one point you and i where in 1st and 2nd now we are not even close!


It's a tight race from 6th to 10th place. I hope CB starts mowing soon so he doesn't have time to research each race.


----------



## djagusch

jimslawnsnow;2131624 said:


>


Driveway going into the side of the garage with a sidewalk going past the garage door. Very practical.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Anyone know someone that would have a couple Tree logs/trunks suitable to play Hammerschlaggin? 8" thick x 20" diameter or something. I would make some bases for the things. This is for a fundraising party for my kids school. Everyone always asks me when they need to find the rugged stuff.


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;2131597 said:


> O this cafe again


Same thoughts


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;2131609 said:


> It made me hungry too. Now I want Lasagna.


Tater tot hotdish for dinner here....


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2131638 said:


> Anyone know someone that would have a couple Tree logs/trunks suitable to play Hammerschlaggin? 8" thick x 20" diameter or something. I would make some bases for the things. This is for a fundraising party for my kids school. Everyone always asks me when they need to find the rugged stuff.


LWnmwrman will be out of town this week. Just run up there and take your pic of the litter.


----------



## banonea

unit28;2131618 said:


> Had noodle and Co mac n cheese yesterday.....bland


Get the bbq pork mac & cheese. .........awesome.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;2131643 said:


> LWnmwrman will be out of town this week. Just run up there and take your pic of the litter.


Too far. He practically lives in Duluth!

I'm thinking if I drive around the neighborhood I'll find the parkboard cutting down a tree and get them to cut me a few pieces.


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;2131647 said:


> Too far. He practically lives in Duluth!
> 
> I'm thinking if I drive around the neighborhood I'll find the parkboard cutting down a tree and get them to cut me a few pieces.


Unless it is ash. Wantes to get some firewood for a friend and they can't. ...


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2131606 said:


> Because it's late March and you never can be 100% sure.


This... I don't trust the meteo at all... Doesn't do well early or late in the season


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2131624 said:


>


Ummmmmmmm....?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2131643 said:


> LWnmwrman will be out of town this week. Just run up there and take your pic of the litter.


I was gonna say, I have quite a few logs that size sitting around.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;2131649 said:


> Unless it is ash. Wantes to get some firewood for a friend and they can't. ...


Ash is banned for transport.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2131633 said:


> Sorry. I hate to tell ya I also have half a Birthday Cake with Butter Cream frosting. I'm about to crush that in a few minutes.


I had left over DQ cake.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2131651 said:


> Ummmmmmmm....?


I think that is a Maple Grove thing.


----------



## Drakeslayer




----------



## SSS Inc.

Goallllllllllllll


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;2131668 said:


>


OK Terry.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2131670 said:


> OK Terry.....


Hahahaha... :laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2131668 said:


>


Lwmr just got a half chub forsure


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2131673 said:


> Lwmr just got a half chub forsure


Pffftt... Wishing I wouldn't have packed all my underwear in the checked bag!!!


----------



## Green Grass

Backstrom got the start today and played great. They said he will start Thursday against MN


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;2131670 said:


> OK Terry.....


This one will make you feel better


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;2131679 said:


> This one will make you feel better


Ehem..........


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2131674 said:


> Pffftt... Wishing I wouldn't have packed all my underwear in the checked bag!!!


I wonder if your flight will even leave by Wednesday?


----------



## qualitycut

Im worried because kstp isn't really hyping it up yet


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2131683 said:


> I wonder if your flight will even leave by Wednesday?


Plane just landed from O'Hare.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2131680 said:


> Ehem..........


Looks impressive. Terry says the Euro is too far south.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2131685 said:


> Plane just landed from O'Hare.


When are you supposed to fly out?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2131687 said:


> when are you supposed to fly out?


10:10.......


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2131688 said:


> 10:10.......


Land in vegas just in time to hit the clubs


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2131689 said:


> Land in vegas just in time to hit the clubs


Eh.... I'm too old for that. Figure get the car, get to the hotel and go bowling. . They have 24 hour bowling where we're staying.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

It's gonna be a nothing to oh cafe!!! We're gonna die storm. If we 20"+ my residentials and town homes are getting a truck and plow on them, like it or not. I'm not gonna blow this wet crap. Maybe broom it a few times and that's it. But then deere brooms suck on these 3000 series


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2131690 said:


> Eh.... I'm too old for that. Figure get the car, get to the hotel and go bowling. . They have 24 hour bowling where we're staying.


My type of Vegas


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2131673 said:


> Lwmr just got a half chub forsure


Might be better for him to have the guys plow instead of give the discount for the under.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;2131693 said:


> Might be better for him to have the guys plow instead of give the discount for the under.


Good thinking! I'd like to know the math on this. Lwnmwwr....How many inches do we need?


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2131693 said:


> Might be better for him to have the guys plow instead of give the discount for the under.


For sure. ... ..


----------



## Camden

Green Grass;2131675 said:


> Backstrom got the start today and played great. They said he will start Thursday against MN


Doesn't that just figure? I wouldn't have minded seeing him get a start when both Dubnyk and Kuemper were struggling.


----------



## Camden

Did any of you see Northern Iowa blow on 11 point lead with less than a minute to go? I've never seen a team come from behind like that.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Camden;2131697 said:


> Did any of you see Northern Iowa blow on 11 point lead with less than a minute to go? I've never seen a team come from behind like that.


Basketball? Never watch it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Wisconsin /Xavier game is getting tight.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2131699 said:


> Wisconsin /Xavier game is getting tight.


Dang.......! Alhbah will be happy.


----------



## DDB

Camden;2131697 said:


> Did any of you see Northern Iowa blow on 11 point lead with less than a minute to go? I've never seen a team come from behind like that.


Yeah, that was nuts!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2131694 said:


> Good thinking! I'd like to know the math on this. Lwnmwwr....How many inches do we need?


Honestly, I need about 14" to not feel like a jerk saying all those .8", 1"see that melted before we plow actually count.


----------



## Camden

Omg! Wisconsin just made a buzzer beater to beat Xavier. What a night for sports!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We are on the plane, all the bins are closed. Boarding is complete.

Good luck to you guys that want snow.


----------



## DDB

Camden;2131704 said:


> Omg! Wisconsin just made a buzzer beater to beat Xavier. What a night for sports!


It sure is! The day games were a bit of a let down but these night games are making up for it.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2131698 said:


> Basketball? Never watch it.


This... ....... ick


----------



## Drakeslayer

Latest NAM guidance shows a coating of snow in Anoka cty & 10"+ in Dakota cty. Another headache to 4cast coming WED.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Anyone else think zoolander is one of the dumbest movies made?


----------



## Drakeslayer

jimslawnsnow;2131712 said:


> Anyone else think zoolander is one of the dumbest movies made?


It was one of the best. Watching 2 soon.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;2131711 said:


> Latest NAM guidance shows a coating of snow in Anoka cty & 10"+ in Dakota cty. Another headache to 4cast coming WED.


I'm starting to lean snow.


----------



## qualitycut

Hopefully lwmr doesnt stare at the weather all week. Lol


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;2131717 said:


> Hopefully lwmr doesnt stare at the weather all week. Lol


Right now he's thinking that he's in the air on a plane that was the lowest bidder, wondering if he's safe. He wouldn't suggest going to the lowest bidder for lawn care though.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2131714 said:


> I'm starting to lean snow.


Just to be clear that was a Novak Quote.


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;2131718 said:


> Right now he's thinking that he's in the air on a plane that was the lowest bidder, wondering if he's safe. He wouldn't suggest going to the lowest bidder for lawn care though.


Hahah exactly! !


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2131719 said:


> Just to be clear that was a Novak Quote.


Went right to his page when i read it. Figured. Excuses already.


----------



## Camden

djagusch;2131718 said:


> Right now he's thinking that he's in the air on a plane that was the lowest bidder, wondering if he's safe. He wouldn't suggest going to the lowest bidder for lawn care though.


Yeah, they're so cheap it makes you wonder how they can afford to perform maintenance.


----------



## albhb3

Camden;2131704 said:


> Omg! Wisconsin just made a buzzer beater to beat Xavier. What a night for sports!


We're commin and im not a bball fan


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We're here. 20 minutes early.


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;2131728 said:


> We're here. 20 minutes early.


Those Pilots are going to be flogged for burning all that extra fuel


----------



## jimslawnsnow




----------



## CityGuy

Hopefully we get this big one on Thursday.


----------



## TKLAWN

CityGuy;2131754 said:


> Hopefully we get this big one on Thursday.


Locals saying more south attm....


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2131750 said:


>


Oh crap!....


----------



## CityGuy

TKLAWN;2131760 said:


> Locals saying more south attm....


I know but 50 or 100 miles different and nothing or a foot.


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;2131775 said:


> I know but 50 or 100 miles different and nothing or a foot.


Same senerio as all winter.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2131775 said:


> I know but 50 or 100 miles different and nothing or a foot.


50 miles to the north is ok to me.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea;2131778 said:


> 50 miles to the north is ok to me.......


You want more snow?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2131788 said:


> You want more snow?


It would put him in less snow


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2131789 said:


> It would put him in less snow


Thats what i thought.......lol


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Thing would be better if everyone lived by these 3 simple rules that seem hard to follow


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2131789 said:


> It would put him in less snow


Looked like it would put Rochester in the middle of the bullseye... but I don't know the area very well


----------



## Bill1090




----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;2131800 said:


> Looked like it would put Rochester in the middle of the bullseye... but I don't know the area very well


We will deal with what ever we get, all but 1 of my contracts run till the end of april so we would be doing them anyway, just hoping for less snow and good timing. .......


----------



## Bill1090

NWS experimental map.


----------



## banonea

TWC has it starting wed afternoon to thurs morning at this time......


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2131778 said:


> 50 miles to the north is ok to me.......


Mom may or may not be up depending on weather.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2131806 said:


> Mom may or may not be up depending on weather.


Sounds good


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea;2131802 said:


> We will deal with what ever we get, all but 1 of my contracts run till the end of april so we would be doing them anyway, just hoping for less snow and good timing. .......


Amen brother!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

New pup we get either Friday or Monday


----------



## jimslawnsnow

With this snow deal coming I'd rather it snow in the dark, so it's snow. Not half snow and half water


----------



## jimslawnsnow

It's funny, the weather is cold and rainy the calls and emails stop. The sun is out and supposed to be warm for a couple days and they start up again


----------



## Bill1090

At least they made them comfortable to work on


----------



## skorum03

Bill1090;2131836 said:


> At least they made them comfortable to work on


What is the project for today?


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;2131838 said:


> What is the project for today?


For me it's keep the couch warm.


----------



## qualitycut

I should really get my taxes done


----------



## Doughboy12

No walleyes are to be kept on Mille Lacs this year and no night fishing for eyes. 





You have to catch and release. And no live bait.


----------



## Doughboy12

I have a fence to start tearing down today. Brrrrrrrrr.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Saw Grounds Guys out on a commercial doing a cleanup with a new Kubota lawn tractor... what contractor buys a lawn tractor now days?


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;2131843 said:


> Saw Grounds Guys out on a commercial doing a cleanup with a new Kubota lawn tractor... what contractor buys a lawn tractor now days?


Jim has one..........with a blower on it.


----------



## Bill1090

skorum03;2131838 said:


> What is the project for today?


Waterpump on the Dodge. Have to take the whole front of the motor off to reach the bolts.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Doughboy12;2131841 said:


> No walleyes are to be kept on Mille Lacs this year and no night fishing for eyes.
> 
> You have to catch and release. And no live bait.


Thank a indian,
Spearing spawning fish and netting.
They cry we are aboot clean land and water, being one with nature...
But they will spear and net the fish untill there are no more,
Then blame the white man.

I've watchEd them spearing fish with All of the modern equipment.
Just to dump the fish into a ditch...

They stand behind a treaty and say, it is their right.
Ok ok,
Then do so useing the same equipment your ancestors used.
Like, a birch bark canoe that you made with the same bone tools.
Or a net made of reeds.
A spear you made yourself.
No trucks or cars to take you to and from.
No cell phones..etc etc
Useing a campfire on shore and the full moon for light.
While wearing only pelts that you trapped yourself, Useing the same methods your ancestors did 400 years ago.

:waving:
If Ya / they want equality and fish, you/wehave to do away with the treaties.


----------



## Doughboy12

SnoFarmer;2131848 said:


> Thank a indian,
> Spearing spawning fish and netting.
> They cry we are aboot clean land and water, being one with nature...
> But they will spear and net the fish untill there are no more,
> Then blame the white man.
> 
> I've watchEd them spearing fish with All of the modern equipment.
> Just to dump the fish into a ditch...
> 
> They stand behind a treaty and say, it is their right.
> Ok ok,
> Then do so useing the same equipment your ansesters used.
> Like, a birch bark canoe that you made with the same bone tools.
> Or a net made of reeds.
> Useing a campfire on shore and the full moon for light.
> While wearing only pelts that you trapped yourself, Useing the same methods your ansesters did 400 years ago.
> 
> :waving:
> If Ya / they want equality, you/wehave to do away with the treaties.


I've always said that. If you want to hold by the treaty fish by it too.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2131844 said:


> Jim has one..........with a blower on it.


Like a small one? I'm talking like one step up from a homeowner lawn tractor


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;2131843 said:


> Saw Grounds Guys out on a commercial doing a cleanup with a new Kubota lawn tractor... *what contractor buys a lawn tractor* *now days?*


:waving:

payup


----------



## skorum03

I see the manager at one of my commercials pulled the plow stakes so I can tear up some grass later this week.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2131854 said:


> Like a small one? I'm talking like one step up from a homeowner lawn tractor


Mine is a 25hp liquid cooler kawi. All wheel steer and has a the same deck as the old deere ztrs


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2131849 said:


> I've always said that. If you want to hold by the treaty fish by it too.


Isn't part of the treaty if 3 or more are off the reservation it's considered a war party


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;2131857 said:


> I see the manager at one of my commercials pulled the plow stakes so I can tear up some grass later this week.


I have a clause that says if they remove them without my approval they are liable for any and all damage


----------



## qualitycut

A nice slow slow that lets about 6 inches accumulate on the grass and that's it.


----------



## banonea

Recovering the seats on both my grave lease today. Figured I would try something different versus spending $200.00 to $300.00 a seat, I am covering them with Flex Seal. Doing them in white so the seats ain't so hot when you get on them after there in the sun.

Before





This is after 5 coats......


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2131856 said:


> :waving:
> 
> payup


The link is broken or sonething


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2131861 said:


> Mine is a 25hp liquid cooler kawi. All wheel steer and has a the same deck as the old deere ztrs


Yeah I think that's a little bigger than what these guys had... Hard to say though... I'll admit I'm clueless


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2131863 said:


> Isn't part of the treaty if 3 or more are off the reservation it's considered a war party


Wouldn't that be precious.


----------



## TKLAWN

No update from Dee today?

Looks like 11•1 ratio if it happens.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;2131880 said:


> No update from Dee today?
> 
> Looks like 11•1 ratio if it happens.


and the totals are their way down. looks like a north east shift too....maybe?


----------



## skorum03

Bill1090;2131847 said:


> Waterpump on the Dodge. Have to take the whole front of the motor off to reach the bolts.


Did the water pump on the chevy this past week, wasn't too bad. Quite a bit of stuff in the way though.


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;2131885 said:


> and the totals are their way down. looks like a north east shift too....maybe?


Thats kind of what NWS had shown. Looking at their weather outlook from yesterday to today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2131892 said:


>


Get out of here, you better not post again until you have some pictures from the pool area. And not of you


----------



## TKLAWN




----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;2131894 said:


>


So 40% chance of 1 inch or greater for the Metro?

So you're sayin there's a chance...? Thumbs Up

Edit: Hey you should plug your phone in... :waving:


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2131892 said:


>


Your on vacation. .........play with the wife.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Anyone have any magic formula for treating corroded trailer connections? Not real easy to get a wire brush in there... I want to get it all clean and then hit it with di-electric grease...


----------



## djagusch

banonea;2131896 said:


> Your on vacation. .........play with the wife.


He gets slapped even if he looks at her that way!


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea;2131896 said:


> Your on vacation. .........play with the wife.


Hey Bano, I sent you a PM


----------



## ryde307

I picked the wrong time to go out of town. I was able to get a flight home late last night but my phone and email have gone nonstop with work calls. To make it worse I got a nasty headcold a could days ago and feel like I am constantly high as a kite. I am guessing lack of sleep and 5 days of minimal food and a constant flow of Jameson didn't help. 
The good is I came home with $27 more dollars than I went with. Not bad considering I couldn't win a basketball bet.
The bad I'm tired and sick, way behind on work, and Sat morning when it snowed I had just gone to be when a property manager called my cell asking where the salt truck was and I responded with "not sure it didn't snow where I am."


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2131898 said:


> Anyone have any magic formula for treating corroded trailer connections? Not real easy to get a wire brush in there... I want to get it all clean and then hit it with di-electric grease...


I used some foam spray made for battery connectors


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;2131900 said:


> Hey Bano, I sent you a PM


I just replied


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;2131898 said:


> Anyone have any magic formula for treating corroded trailer connections? Not real easy to get a wire brush in there... I want to get it all clean and then hit it with di-electric grease...


Electrical contact cleaner or mass air flow cleaner is what i use then blow the piss out of them with compressor air.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Rx out doing some cleanups


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnoFarmer;2131848 said:


> Thank a indian,
> Spearing spawning fish and netting.
> They cry we are aboot clean land and water, being one with nature...
> But they will spear and net the fish untill there are no more,
> Then blame the white man.
> 
> I've watchEd them spearing fish with All of the modern equipment.
> Just to dump the fish into a ditch...
> 
> They stand behind a treaty and say, it is their right.
> Ok ok,
> Then do so useing the same equipment your ancestors used.
> Like, a birch bark canoe that you made with the same bone tools.
> Or a net made of reeds.
> A spear you made yourself.
> No trucks or cars to take you to and from.
> No cell phones..etc etc
> Useing a campfire on shore and the full moon for light.
> While wearing only pelts that you trapped yourself, Useing the same methods your ancestors did 400 years ago.
> 
> :waving:
> If Ya / they want equality and fish, you/wehave to do away with the treaties.


The treaties also say if there is 3 or more of them together it's considered a war party and legal to take defensive action towards them. You don't see them bringing that up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2131893 said:


> Get out of here, you better not post again until you have some pictures from the pool area. And not of you


Kinda cold here.... 68°, 40 mph winds. Spose to be that way all week. Except for the winds. They die down Wednesday. Must be your guys' storm. So far I'm up $60.

I just wanna win enough for each days' food.


----------



## jimslawnsnow




----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2131902 said:


> I used some foam spray made for battery connectors





banonea;2131906 said:


> Electrical contact cleaner or mass air flow cleaner is what i use then blow the piss out of them with compressor air.


Cool, I'll give it a shot, thanks!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Looks like NWS is running a 2:1 ratio


----------



## ryde307

cbservicesllc;2131898 said:


> Anyone have any magic formula for treating corroded trailer connections? Not real easy to get a wire brush in there... I want to get it all clean and then hit it with di-electric grease...


Brake cleaner and wire brush.


----------



## ryde307

NorthernProServ;2131908 said:


> Rx out doing some cleanups


Saw them in Eden Prairie. My mom said the guys are doing her office building today also.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2131898 said:


> Anyone have any magic formula for treating corroded trailer connections? Not real easy to get a wire brush in there... I want to get it all clean and then hit it with di-electric grease...


Replace them. For me it's easier.


----------



## Polarismalibu

ryde307;2131915 said:


> Brake cleaner and wire brush.


This! Works great


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;2131898 said:


> Anyone have any magic formula for treating corroded trailer connections? Not real easy to get a wire brush in there... I want to get it all clean and then hit it with di-electric grease...


B&B gave me the perfect solution for this several years ago and I don't share it enough. This works great for all types of connections...

Get yourself a spray bottle and some CLR. Spray the connections down and then use a pipe cleaner to gently scrub away the corrosion. I've been using some compressed air to blow out the chunks of crap as well. With the right amount of elbow grease you can get any connection to look like brand new.

(CLR will irritate your skin so maybe wear gloves or just be extra careful.)


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I'm surprised that NWS put advisories out already and doesn't sound confident with the track yet


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2131933 said:


> B&B gave me the perfect solution for this several years ago and I don't share it enough. This works great for all types of connections...
> 
> Get yourself a spray bottle and some CLR. Spray the connections down and then use a pipe cleaner to gently scrub away the corrosion. I've been using some compressed air to blow out the chunks of crap as well. With the right amount of elbow grease you can get any connection to look like brand new.
> 
> (CLR will irritate your skin so maybe wear gloves or just be extra careful.)


I have clr that came in a spray bottle


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;2131934 said:


> I'm surprised that NWS put advisories out already and doesn't sound confident with the track yet


Southern MN has a winter storm watch.


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2131934 said:


> I'm surprised that NWS put advisories out already and doesn't sound confident with the track yet


NWS app has me at 5-9". I guess it's fitting for the last snow of the year to be big like the first snow.


----------



## qualitycut

I wouldn't mind plowing a few inches of snow but im ober 10 plus inches of sloppy snow


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2131934 said:


> I'm surprised that NWS put advisories out already and doesn't sound confident with the track yet


They must be pretty confident the Advisory areas will see at least 3-5 inches...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2131953 said:


> They must be pretty confident the Advisory areas will see at least 3-5 inches...


Now just see what the timing is and how much melts. Cafe


----------



## cbservicesllc

cbservicesllc;2131953 said:


> They must be pretty confident the Advisory areas will see at least 3-5 inches...


I only see a Winter Storm Watch on the maps with County outlines...


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2131935 said:


> I have clr that came in a spray bottle


Then skip the step that says to get a spray bottle.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2131956 said:


> Now just see what the timing is and how much melts. Cafe


Looks like NWS is identifying with the warmer profile of the NAM... Plus an afternoon start...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2131960 said:


> Then skip the step that says to get a spray bottle.


Hahahahaha


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2131960 said:


> Then skip the step that says to get a spray bottle.


Didnt know they sold it without


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

HVAC convention at our hotel. 50-60 year old guys everywhere. Too bad if isn't a Rodan and Fields convention.


----------



## qualitycut

Its funny the smaller cheaper resi lawns are sending checks back no renewal. Bigger yards higher priced and a bigger price jump are sending them back


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2131965 said:


> Its funny the smaller cheaper resi lawns are sending checks back no renewal. Bigger yards higher priced and a bigger price jump are sending them back


And that's one reason why accounts are not as valuable as one thinks


----------



## Doughboy12

This fence job is kicking my a$$.
I'm so out of shape. 
Jim didn't keep me in enough shoveling jobs to stay fit. :waving:







Edit: To get fit. It has been a while. Game on. :laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2131968 said:


> And that's one reason why accounts are not as valuable as one thinks


Well it's funny because most are signing up just that they call to ask questions and then say ok i will send out back. Weird


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2131974 said:


> This fence job is kicking my a$$.
> I'm so out of shape.
> Jim didn't keep me in enough shoveling jobs to stay fit. :waving:
> 
> Edit: To get fit. It has been a while. Game on. :laughing:


come down wed, and Thursday. a foot of this wet crap will kill you


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2131976 said:


> come down wed, and Thursday. a foot of this wet crap will kill you


Um, um, um. I think I have something going on that day...:laughing:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2131965 said:


> Its funny the smaller cheaper resi lawns are sending checks back no renewal. Bigger yards higher priced and a bigger price jump are sending them back





qualitycut;2131975 said:


> Well it's funny because most are signing up just that they call to ask questions and then say ok i will send out back. Weird


most? or none? you cant have it both ways


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2131978 said:


> Um, um, um. I think I have something going on that day...:laughing:


it'll be melted by Saturday. I am not worried


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2131980 said:


> it'll be melted by Saturday. I am not worried


Are you worried about your little blower?


----------



## Doughboy12

Oh by the way.....
Our storm made land today.
Unit what's it looking like now?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ian just said the 10" line is in the south metro


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2131983 said:


> Ian just said the 10" line is in the south metro


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2131981 said:


> Are you worried about your little blower?


No, not really.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Has anyone checked the upper atmosphere temps? If it's warm, alot of rain, if not. Mother of God snow


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2131979 said:


> most? or none? you cant have it both ways


Ok? They are not sending them back with the checks they are calling then sending them seperate weeks after the check. They all went out with invoices. The bigger accounts that pay more have no questions sign and return and the smaller ones seem to have questions. Just seems like people are getting cheaper yet and want to make sure they are not getting ripped off.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2131992 said:


> Ok? They are not sending them back with the checks they are calling then sending them seperate weeks after the check. They all went out with invoices. The bigger accounts that pay more have no questions sign and return and the smaller ones seem to have questions. Just seems like people are getting cheaper yet and want to make sure they are not getting ripped off.


And that's the problem with buying accounts. You won't retain all of them, and almost all sellers want about 3 years revenue for each account. That's the point I was trying to make


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2131995 said:


> And that's the problem with buying accounts. You won't retain all of them, and almost all sellers want about 3 years revenue for each account. That's the point I was trying to make


3 years revenue? I never heard of that one. I paid 2 months revenue and if they didn't stay 2 months i dont pay for that account.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2131996 said:


> 3 years revenue? I never heard of that one. I paid 2 months revenue and if they didn't stay 2 months i dont pay for that account.


3 years was a bit of a sarcastic remark. And you did buy them from a buddy. I bet you wouldn't have gotten such a great deal if you guys weren't buddies


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2131998 said:


> 3 years was a bit of a sarcastic remark. And you did buy them from a buddy. I bet you wouldn't have gotten such a great deal if you guys weren't buddies


A few guys on here i talked to said 2-3 months is going rate.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2131999 said:


> A few guys on here i talked to said 2-3 months is going rate.


That's what I've heard... Of course, most you see will want like a year of revenue...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2132000 said:


> That's what I've heard... Of course, most you see will want like a year of revenue...


I've tried to buy a few guys and couldn't make any deals. Cheapest I could get them was 6 months revenue. Tried from a guy from Farmington several years ago. Faribault and a rochester. They all had new equipment too. It was just too pricey with equipment.


----------



## SSS Inc.

All NWS is doing is splitting the difference between the NAM/GFS and the ECMWF. They're Mailing it in!!


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;2132002 said:


> All NWS is doing is splitting the difference between the NAM/GFS and the ECMWF. They're Mailing it in!!


Thats all there is to forecasting, just split the difference

Hahaha lol


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2132002 said:


> All NWS is doing is splitting the difference between the NAM/GFS and the ECMWF. They're Mailing it in!!


FedEx Friday on a Monday!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;2132002 said:


> All NWS is doing is splitting the difference between the NAM/GFS and the ECMWF. They're Mailing it in!!


Can you blame them though?


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2132010 said:


> FedEx Friday on a Monday!!


............:laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Nws got a little defensive. Sorry NWS.


----------



## Polarismalibu

So if anyone gets a lot of snow and I don't I'll come help if needed. Truck/skid with Kage available.


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;2132015 said:


> Nws got a little defensive. Sorry NWS.


Was kind of a childish response IMO...,.,

Novak has disappeared


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;2132028 said:


> Was kind of a childish response IMO...,.,


From me or them? In my opinion anyone can average out the models.

I must note that I have found almost everytime I lead with NWS! they respond. Kinda funny.


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;2132029 said:


> From me or them? In my opinion anyone can average out the models.


I agree.

Them, saying they are doing the best they can. 
They are supposed to be better than that.


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;2132032 said:


> I agree.
> 
> Them, saying they are doing the best they can.
> They are supposed to be better than that.


I wasn't sure. I'm not having the greatest day so my tone could be really aggressive.  Nothing like an email at 7:00a.m. on a monday letting you know you lost some(a lot) work you normally get. I prefer the late Friday document dumps personally.


----------



## Greenery

SSS Inc.;2132036 said:


> I wasn't sure. I'm not having the greatest day so my tone could be really aggressive.  Nothing like an email at 7:00a.m. on a monday letting you know you lost some(a lot) work you normally get. I prefer the late Friday document dumps personally.


Lowballers?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Greenery;2132039 said:


> Lowballers?


Ha. No, sometimes you just get beat.  I expect to hear some answers tomorrow though. Not the end of the world, I've moved on.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2132032 said:


> I agree.
> 
> Them, saying they are doing the best they can.
> They are supposed to be better than that.


Thats what i tell my customers when the ***** about not plowing soon enough lol


----------



## cbservicesllc

Novak's video pretty much covered all of his bases from bust to over a foot with a lot of ifs, ands, and buts...


----------



## Drakeslayer

cbservicesllc;2132054 said:


> Novak's video pretty much covered all of his bases from bust to over a foot with a lot of ifs, ands, and buts...


Can you watch it again and make sure you didn't miss anything?


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2132054 said:


> Novak's video pretty much covered all of his bases from bust to over a foot with a lot of ifs, ands, and buts...


I wanted to watch out but got bored.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2132058 said:


> I wanted to watch out but got bored.


Same, made it two minutes.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2132056 said:


> Can you watch it again and make sure you didn't miss anything?


I already wasted that 10 min of my life...


----------



## SSS Inc.

I'm 3:30 in and now I'm pumped up. Let's Go!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill has a cough.


----------



## TKLAWN

Ian said the "B" word......


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2132069 said:


> Ian said the "B" word......


Blizzard? .....?


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;2132069 said:


> Ian said the "B" word......


Pretty easy to take that road this time of year. It won't take much movement to happen or not.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2132073 said:


> Blizzard? .....?


I was thinking bust. The reality is it could be either!

Funny... Novak said he is splitting the difference. Sounds familiar. Hi Novak:waving:


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2132073 said:


> Blizzard? .....?


Bust.....,


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2132079 said:


> Bust.....,


Lol i figured


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2132074 said:


> Pretty easy to take that road this time of year. It won't take much movement to happen or not.


For sure... depending how it looks tomorrow evening, I'll be putting everyone on standby


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;2132083 said:


> For sure... depending how it looks tomorrow evening, I'll be putting everyone on standby


I already did........


----------



## Green Grass

I see SSS city is attacking bags now


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;2132086 said:


> I see SSS city is attacking bags now


How dumb is that?!?!?! If they think I'm going to bring my own bag everywhere I go they're crazy.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2132087 said:


> How dumb is that?!?!?! If they think I'm going to bring my own bag everywhere I go they're crazy.


Then they have to charge you for the paper bag


----------



## Drakeslayer

cbservicesllc;2132083 said:


> For sure... depending how it looks tomorrow evening, I'll be putting everyone on standby


Didn't you return the equipment already?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;2132069 said:


> Ian said the "B" word......


Funny, earlier he said 10" in the south metro


----------



## banonea

Randy Brock says with out a dought......this map will change and some of you will be mad.


----------



## Green Grass

Chris just said 6-10 for the cities but could easily change by the time the storm starts.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;2132088 said:


> Then they have to charge you for the paper bag


Yeah that 10¢ is really going to get me to bring my own bag.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Latest NAM4k guidance not backing off. Potential for 10"+ of snow from MSP Int'l to RST. Here's the map.


----------



## NorthernProServ




----------



## cbservicesllc

Wow wtf... apparently the tribes will still be allowed to catch over 11,000 walleye on Mille Lacs...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2132089 said:


> Didn't you return the equipment already?


Nope... For this exact reason... So you can all thank me when it doesn't snow... :crying:


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2132097 said:


> Wow wtf... apparently the tribes will still be allowed to catch over 11,000 walleye on Mille Lacs...


Yea cafeing joke.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2132094 said:


> Latest NAM4k guidance not backing off. Potential for 10"+ of snow from MSP Int'l to RST. Here's the map.


And the regular NAM is half... I'd like to hear his explanation on that


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bel said heaviest in Rochester... moderate in South Metro... Much, much lighter central and North metro... saying 1-3 metro attm


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2132100 said:


> And the regular NAM is half... I'd like to hear his explanation on that


I find it interesting the high res NAM follows the exact same path as the gfs.


----------



## qualitycut

Well Wisconsin is cafed.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2132102 said:


> I find it interesting the high res NAM follows the exact same path as the gfs.


My uneducated opinion is I like the NAM... kind of the average at this point


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2132097 said:


> Wow wtf... apparently the tribes will still be allowed to catch over 11,000 walleye on Mille Lacs...


Before I heard the whole story I told the wife they'd still be able to net and fish like normal.

My employee a coupleyears ago, paid $700 for a charter fishing trip up there. Included a couple nights in a multi family room. Not his family either. Didn't get to keep one fish because of the regulations


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2132104 said:


> Well Wisconsin is cafed.


Ha! Nice knowing you bill!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Good thing we're driving to the Grand Canyon tomorrow. Not sure my back can take another day of all that walking the concrete.

Now my kids want me to buy a convertible.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2132108 said:


> Good thing we're driving to the Grand Canyon tomorrow. Not sure my back can take another day of all that walking the concrete.
> 
> Now my kids want me to buy a convertible.


Still waiting on your first photograph. 
You were told not to post again unless it was a picture. 
Now get on it.

Right Quality. :waving:


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2132108 said:


> Good thing we're driving to the Grand Canyon tomorrow. Not sure my back can take another day of all that walking the concrete.
> 
> Now my kids want me to buy a convertible.


Any issues with the flight?


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;2132101 said:


> Bel said heaviest in Rochester... moderate in South Metro... Much, much lighter central and North metro... saying 1-3 metro attm


How Dare You:realmad::realmad::realmad::realmad:


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea;2132111 said:


> How Dare You:realmad::realmad::realmad::realmad:


Just regurgitating... It'll change Thumbs Up


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;2132112 said:


> Just regurgitating... It'll change Thumbs Up


I hope so, wouldn't mind if I half to plow, but don't want concrete


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2132097 said:


> Wow wtf... apparently the tribes will still be allowed to catch over 11,000 walleye on Mille Lacs...


Sure is shocking isn't it. Lol

At least some of the tribes claim they will spear instead of net.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2132114 said:


> Sure is shocking isn't it. Lol
> 
> At least some of the tribes claim they will spear instead of net.


Yeah... this is definitely a chance to redeem themselves and say we're not going to do it this year...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Phone just went off for a winter storm watch for Rogers now. Says 6-12" likely in the watch area


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2132117 said:


> Phone just went off for a winter storm watch for Rogers now. Says 6-12" likely in the watch area


Looks like they just widened the area North a few counties... Hennepin is the Northern edge... (basically "we have no clue")


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2132110 said:


> Any issues with the flight?


Other than we landed 20 minutes early so our gate wasn't available, no.

Blackjack's been killing me. Had back to back $300 hits on 2 different slots so I'm not down quite as much.


----------



## unit28

Winona axis


----------



## CityGuy

According to svens future cast southern half of the county gets 2-3 and northern half gets nothing.


----------



## CityGuy

Stop hoping it shifts more north and west a little bit and we get 6-10.


----------



## albhb3

Yeesh not a good day in brussles


----------



## albhb3

Talking glaze ice in dubuque 5 day weekend LETS GO


----------



## cbservicesllc

Looks like NWS is riding the NAM/GFS agreement from last night... 9:1 ratio... This AM GFS is cut in half, NAM stayed consistent


----------



## TKLAWN

Inch an hour... Puke!


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;2132135 said:


> Stop hoping it shifts more north and west a little bit and we get 6-10.


Damn auto correct.
Still hoping.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

It's creeping north. Metro guys you may get your foot of slop


----------



## skorum03

Terror attack at Belgium airport, 28 dead.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2132150 said:


> It's creeping north. Metro guys you may get your foot of slop


Bring it on.


----------



## CityGuy

skorum03;2132151 said:


> Terror attack at Belgium airport, 28 dead.


Jesus.

What's wrong with this world.


----------



## cbservicesllc

skorum03;2132151 said:


> Terror attack at Belgium airport, 28 dead.


What's the over/under on it being Syrian "refugees"


----------



## albhb3

One of obamas sons no doubt


----------



## Bill1090

cbservicesllc;2132107 said:


> Ha! Nice knowing you bill!


Nws here has totals of 6-12". Oh well. Maybe it will get people to hurry and send in last months bill.


----------



## Doughboy12

Happy Birthday Quality.


----------



## Bill1090




----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;2132160 said:


> Nws here has totals of 6-12". Oh well. Maybe it will get people to hurry and send in last months bill.


Just razzing you... Heck, by tomorrow you could have nothing and we'll be the ones getting hit!


----------



## skorum03

cbservicesllc;2132176 said:


> Just razzing you... Heck, by tomorrow you could have nothing and we'll be the ones getting hit!


This is probably more likely.


----------



## SSS Inc.

New bobcat and grader attachment just showed up.


----------



## skorum03

I see Novak stayed with his current travel impact map.


----------



## cbservicesllc

skorum03;2132181 said:


> I see Novak stayed with his current travel impact map.


Yeah... even though he posted last night about model data and 10+ inches in the Metro...


----------



## qualitycut

So totals dropped meteo and i see some one said a northern shift?


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2132167 said:


> Happy Birthday Quality.


Thanks! .......


----------



## Bill1090

Uh oh. Body aches and starting a fever. I'm screwed!!!


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;2132167 said:


> Happy Birthday Quality.


What's makes him so special? I never got a happy birthday.


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;2132191 said:


> Uh oh. Body aches and starting a fever. I'm screwed!!!


See you in a week. This one sucks big time.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2132192 said:


> What's makes him so special? I never got a happy birthday.


Facebook friends lol


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;2132192 said:


> What's makes him so special? I never got a happy birthday.


I didn't get a Facebook notice it was your Birthday. :waving:


----------



## qualitycut

Rain and snow likely Wednesday eventually changing to all snow evening through Thursday morning with Metro snow accumulations of 1" to 3" by Thursday morning and heavier amounts south. *Snow will end Thursday morning then becoming partly cloudy in the afternoon with highs in the upper 30s to near 40 degrees. *Jonathan Yuhas * *


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2132194 said:


> Facebook friends lol


You got it.......

Some of the pictures are funny...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2132196 said:


> Rain and snow likely Wednesday eventually changing to all snow evening through Thursday morning with Metro snow accumulations of 1" to 3" by Thursday morning and heavier amounts south. *Snow will end Thursday morning then becoming partly cloudy in the afternoon with highs in the upper 30s to near 40 degrees. *Jonathan Yuhas * *


Perfect for you. It'll all melt. However I don'tthink that will be the case


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2132200 said:


> Perfect for you. It'll all melt. However I don'tthink that will be the case


Other than the Forecast Discussion, it looks like everyone is keeping the snow South, including the NWS in their location forecasts. Stacy has much less snow possible than WBL.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2132186 said:


> So totals dropped meteo and i see some one said a northern shift?


I just ignored the whoever said northern shift, the meteo indicates otherwise...

New NAM coming in has a South shift also... as close as Rogers might not get anything at all the way it's looking...

But I'm still hooking plows up anyway...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

AccuWeafher doesn't even have snow in the forecast for Stacy now.


----------



## skorum03

cbservicesllc;2132204 said:


> I just ignored the whoever said northern shift, the meteo indicates otherwise...
> 
> New NAM coming in has a South shift also... as close as Rogers might not get anything at all the way it's looking...
> 
> But I'm still hooking plows up anyway...


So you're saying that I didn't need to get a new solenoid and couple of extra hoses yesterday?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2132203 said:


> Other than the Forecast Discussion, it looks like everyone is keeping the snow South, including the NWS in their location forecasts. Stacy has much less snow possible than WBL.


It seems it's been this way all winter. It's supposed to have stayed south of 90 which is 40 miles south of me. I get nailed with 8" and a few smaller ones that should of never happened. But maybe with the warm weather the flow will be different. Once I get ready it'll shift north. You can thank me later


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2132206 said:


> AccuWeafher doesn't even have snow in the forecast for Stacy now.


They are still saying 1-3, 3-6 for me. But only have 3.2" total for Wednesday and Wednesday night.

If that's the case, I have a hard time believing much of it will accumulate.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;2132211 said:


> They are still saying 1-3, 3-6 for me. But only have 3.2" total for Wednesday and Wednesday night.
> 
> If that's the case, I have a hard time believing much of it will accumulate.


On friday night/Saturday morning I was supposed to get less than 1". I got about total on the deck and trucks. 2" in the grass and about 3/8" on my driveway. My lots were clear. Most of the drives in town were clear. It's going to be interesting to see what we get and where. Ground temps are 45° in the fields. Not sure about lawns


----------



## cbservicesllc

skorum03;2132207 said:


> So you're saying that I didn't need to get a new solenoid and couple of extra hoses yesterday?


Like I said... I'm still getting everything ready today... haha


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2132213 said:


> Like I said... I'm still getting everything ready today... haha


Shoot, I'm so nervous, I hooked everything up last weekend!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2132215 said:


> Shoot, I'm so nervous, I hooked everything up last weekend!!!


Ha! Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

2 inches i would plow my 1 inch only. Would be melting and im sure people would complain. We will see


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2132218 said:


> 2 inches i would plow my 1 inch only. Would be melting and im sure people would complain. We will see


There's a joke in there somewhere.


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;2132193 said:


> See you in a week. This one sucks big time.


That's what I'm afraid of.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2132194 said:


> Facebook friends lol


Hmm. Might have to do some creepin.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2132218 said:


> 2 inches i would plow my 1 inch only. Would be melting and im sure people would complain. We will see


Aren't you going to be too hungover to plow?


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2132224 said:


> Aren't you going to be too hungover to plow?


No just dinner and a couple drinks with the rents tonight. Big party is friday night. Im hoping im not to tired to drink


----------



## cbservicesllc

Looks like the models on the meteo are trending a bit warmer... doesn't get to freezing until about 7PM


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2132230 said:


> Looks like the models on the meteo are trending a bit warmer... doesn't get to freezing until about 7PM


Woooo hoooo!


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;2132179 said:


> New bobcat and grader attachment just showed up.


Pics??????


----------



## CityGuy

So latest apears to be a southerly shift again?

Get my hopes up again and denied.


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;2132233 said:


> Pics??????












Sorry. Apparently tinypic likes to rotate my pictures.


----------



## banonea

Just had one of my main shoveing guys get a full time job, want him to start tomorrow.......

He told them he need to work with me for this storm then he is good to start with them


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2132236 said:


> Sorry. Apparently tinypic likes to rotate my pictures.


Looks good.

One reason I stopped using TinyPic.


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2132230 said:


> Looks like the models on the meteo are trending a bit warmer... doesn't get to freezing until about 7PM


When it's passed at that

Going to shear, and the hp from the west is bringing more warm air waa.....warm air advection

watch the line at Winona
......


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2132239 said:


> Looks good.
> 
> One reason I stopped using TinyPic.


Thanks. And yeah tinypic is getting irritating. I've never had trouble with pictures in the past.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;2132236 said:


> Sorry. Apparently tinypic likes to rotate my pictures.


What size machine? I can't zoom enough on my phone to make it out?

Looks nice.


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;2132241 said:


> When it's passed at that
> 
> Going to shear, and the hp from the west is bringing more warm air waa.....warm air advection
> 
> watch the line at Winona
> ......


So looks like Wright gets rain and maby a little snow?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2132236 said:


> Sorry. Apparently tinypic likes to rotate my pictures.


Awesome! !

Looks like lwmr was already in it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2132247 said:


> Awesome! !
> 
> Looks like lwmr was already in it.


That's the second machine of mine he's rolled in a week!

City guy it's an S630. All our bobcats are the same. We like this lift style for milling.


----------



## unit28

The LPS stays south but pulls cold air in from the great Lakes
As it moves ne.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2132236 said:


> Sorry. Apparently tinypic likes to rotate my pictures.


That thing is awesome!


----------



## cbservicesllc

GFS is still up... Still getting everything ready this afternoon


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2132259 said:


> GFS is still up... Still getting everything ready this afternoon


Doing the same


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2132258 said:


> That thing is awesome!


I just spent an hour in the yard. Definitely a learning curve but so far I love it.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Red Robin for lunch, teriyaki burger with a slice of grilled pineapple on it...Tasty.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2132247 said:


> Awesome! !
> 
> Looks like lwmr was already in it.


Grow up......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Nice and kinda weird getting snow stuff ready when it's 55 out


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;2132267 said:


> Nice and kinda weird getting snow stuff ready when it's 55 out


If you stay ready you don't have to get ready.


----------



## qualitycut

Im the guy thats not touching anything till tomorrow if i even do.


----------



## qualitycut

That being said all i need to do his drive up to plows and load the snowblower. I didn't put anything away yet


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2132270 said:


> Im the guy thats not touching anything till tomorrow if i even do.


I mainly did it because it's warm out. All I did was put the plow on the 550. Put the blade on the x739 and cleaned the windows.


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;2132267 said:


> Nice and kinda weird getting snow stuff ready when it's 55 out


No kidding, have to do it though.


----------



## qualitycut

Wonder how many people are running to get equipment the returned early


----------



## Drakeslayer

Here they sit and are not moving until there is an inch of snow on the pavement. Probably will just end up salting everything if needed and call it good.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Our plows are on!!! Well all but two have been on since October but nonetheless they're on. Woo hoo!!❄❄❄❄❄❄❄


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2132276 said:


> Wonder how many people are running to get equipment the returned early


I'll have to drive by Ziegler on the way home. A couple years ago they were pouring out of there.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2132281 said:


> I'll have to drive by Ziegler on the way home. A couple years ago they were pouring out of there.


It looked like there were quite a few returned when I was in Shakopee on Sunday


----------



## qualitycut

Got 3 mowers running. 4th needs a carb clean i think


----------



## skorum03

Company in river falls out with mowers, baggers and dethatchers


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;2132284 said:


> Company in river falls out with mowers, baggers and dethatchers


Destroying the grass probably


----------



## qualitycut

So why would they saw Cut miles of a road they are ripping out and totally re doing?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2132289 said:


> So why would they saw Cut miles of a road they are ripping out and totally re doing?


Is it down the centerline? Maybe half at a time.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;2132290 said:


> Is it down the centerline? Maybe half at a time.


That would be my guess.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2132290 said:


> Is it down the centerline? Maybe half at a time.


I guess that's probably it but its in the center of the lane and also cuts across. Seemed weird


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Just a few minutes ago. No this isn't me


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2132300 said:


> Just a few minutes ago. No this isn't me


Tore half the good lawn out. Geez


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2132303 said:


> Tore half the good lawn out. Geez


You can see dirt balls laying on top


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I have some landscaping people calling wonder when we're going to start. Ummmm when it warms up for good and the ground firms up a bit more


----------



## CityGuy

Anybody selling or have a line on a tiller 48 to 60 3 point pto?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2132311 said:


> Anybody selling or have a line on a tiller 48 to 60 3 point pto?


If you were closer you could rent mine. A/c and radio while tilling. Can't beat it


----------



## CityGuy

Drakeslayer;2132277 said:


> Here they sit and are not moving until there is an inch of snow on the pavement. Probably will just end up salting everything if needed and call it good.


What's the falls plow?


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;2132296 said:


> I guess that's probably it but its in the center of the lane and also cuts across. Seemed weird


How big a squares?


----------



## albhb3

jimslawnsnow;2132306 said:


> You can see dirt balls laying on top


I don't see any dead isis fawks on that lawn...LIAR


----------



## albhb3

jimslawnsnow;2132308 said:


> I have some landscaping people calling wonder when we're going to start. Ummmm when it warms up for good and the ground firms up a bit more


excuses excuses


----------



## IDST

If anyone needs some salt give me a call. Got about twenty tons to get rid of


----------



## qualitycut

Asphalt temp. 83.4 sun
62.5 shade


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2132333 said:


> Asphalt temp. 83.4 sun
> 62.5 shade


Lol, you really don't want to plow do you?


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2132337 said:


> Lol, you really don't want to plow do you?


Lol i stopped at my buddies shop and he had one of them laser thermometers sitting out so i checked.


----------



## NorthernProServ

PB 770, will not shut off with switch. Replaced the wiring/ throttle harness, did not fix. Ground issue? Checked all grounding screws and they are tight. What gives


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2132339 said:


> Lol i stopped at my buddies shop and he had one of them laser thermometers sitting out so i checked.


Those temps would go prefect with the line "it'll melt"

Haha


----------



## albhb3

NorthernProServ;2132341 said:


> PB 770, will not shut off with switch. Replaced the wiring/ throttle harness, did not fix. Ground issue? Checked all grounding screws and they are tight. What gives


is there some kind of metal ground tab in the kill switch?


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2132341 said:


> PB 770, will not shut off with switch. Replaced the wiring/ throttle harness, did not fix. Ground issue? Checked all grounding screws and they are tight. What gives


How about the actual switch?


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;2132345 said:


> is there some kind of metal ground tab in the kill switch?


Yes that is my thought


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2132347 said:


> How about the actual switch?


New switch came with the wiring, all in one.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2132358 said:


> New switch came with the wiring, all in one.


Installer error?


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;2132358 said:


> New switch came with the wiring, all in one.


My guess is there's a bad ground somewhere. Or the switch is still bad


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2132358 said:


> New switch came with the wiring, all in one.


Ahhh, gotcha... disregard


----------



## wizardsr

Camden;2132269 said:


> If you stay ready you don't have to get ready.


Yep, one plow to put on and we're off to the races. Not even thinking about it til tomorrow...


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2132363 said:


> Installer error?


Negative, checked and checked again. It must still be a bad switch.


----------



## djagusch

NorthernProServ;2132370 said:


> Negative, checked and checked again. It must still be a bad switch.


So get it running. Take a test wire, connect to the grounding wire of the coil and a ground. Does it stop or run? If it keeps running for some reason the coil doesn't ground by the connection on it. Replace the coil. If it stops look at the wiring and figure out where it's not completing the loop for ground.


----------



## NorthernProServ

djagusch;2132371 said:


> So get it running. Take a test wire, connect to the grounding wire of the coil and a ground. Does it stop or run? If it keeps running for some reason the coil doesn't ground by the connection on it. Replace the coil. If it stops look at the wiring and figure out where it's not completing the loop for ground.


I will try that later.


----------



## NorthernProServ

WeatherBug is at 1"-6"


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

NorthernProServ;2132341 said:


> PB 770, will not shut off with switch. Replaced the wiring/ throttle harness, did not fix. Ground issue? Checked all grounding screws and they are tight. What gives


Fuel solenoid stuck?

Nevermind I only saw 770 thought Bobcat


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

CityGuy;2132320 said:


> What's the falls plow?


Theyre original Kages


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

No excuses guys, we did 30yrds of mulch yesterday and 25 today


----------



## CityGuy

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2132379 said:


> Theyre original Kages


We're they made by falls? Or just a sticker.

Just curious. Falls usually makes big iron


----------



## Polarismalibu

Decisions decisions. Do I take the plows down or not


----------



## TKLAWN

Hourly dropped a little...


----------



## Camden

CityGuy;2132386 said:


> We're they made by falls? Or just a sticker.
> 
> Just curious. Falls usually makes big iron


They're made right here in Little Falls.

(Side note, I plow one residential account...the owner of Falls Plow Thumbs Up )


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2132387 said:


> Decisions decisions. Do I take the plows down or not


You should of asked yourself that before you put them up


----------



## ryde307

CityGuy;2132386 said:


> We're they made by falls? Or just a sticker.
> 
> Just curious. Falls usually makes big iron


Yes made by Falls. They used to make the original blades for Kage. (already mentioned)
Well built blades.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2132383 said:


> No excuses guys, we did 30yrds of mulch yesterday and 25 today


I did this.....


----------



## qualitycut

Customer is paying this for fert holy cafe.


----------



## qualitycut

So was on my way home some stupid cafer pushed his buddy into the street aa i was driving by almost hit him then when i swerved missed a car by about 2 inches what the cafe. Looked back and he was laughing


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;2132398 said:


> I did this.....


damn your ugly:waving:


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;2132400 said:


> Customer is paying this for fert holy cafe.


Wow. Yesterday a lady told me she was quoted $40 for her 8000 sqft lawn and I thought that was low. ( I still got her to sign with us)

The $25 is a guy mowing that figures hey a bag cost me $20 it will only take half a bag and five minutes when I mow to spread it.

People forget your truck cost you something even if it's paid for, you have insurance, you got a license (ok maybe you don't have those last two), you have to pick you the fert, you store it, load it in the truck, you own a spreader, you had to take time to sell the customer, you have to bill them. All of these things take time and money.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

albhb3;2132403 said:


> damn your ugly:waving:


You should see me in the shower.


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;2132402 said:


> So was on my way home some stupid cafer pushed his buddy into the street aa i was driving by almost hit him then when i swerved missed a car by about 2 inches what the cafe. Looked back and he was laughing


I would have gone back and had a chat with them.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2132400 said:


> Customer is paying this for fert holy cafe.
> [/IMG][/URL]


hire them to do your customers payuppayuppayuppayup


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;2132405 said:


> You should see me in the shower.


nah that's more up qualitys alley...I heard you two are eskimo brothers

with each others sisters


----------



## Doughboy12

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2132383 said:


> No excuses guys, we did 30yrds of mulch yesterday and 25 today


I've been hard at it the past two days. My Facebook friends know what I'm doing.

Oh I may have mentioned it here too. :laughing:


----------



## albhb3

ryde307;2132406 said:


> I would have gone back and had a chat with them.


I bet he wouldn't have thought it was very funny when the dude that pushed him ended up in the back of a squad for manslaughter. What a fricken moron


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2132398 said:


> I did this.....


The only pictures I took from Vegas. Everything else was on snapchat so the evidence disapears.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2132402 said:


> So was on my way home some stupid cafer pushed his buddy into the street aa i was driving by almost hit him then when i swerved missed a car by about 2 inches what the cafe. Looked back and he was laughing


Did you circle back? :angry:


----------



## Doughboy12

albhb3;2132403 said:


> damn your ugly:waving:


The prison crowd likes that look. :laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2132405 said:


> You should see me in the shower.


That would be a great big NOPE!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Nobody mentioned the nam is up a bit?????


----------



## IDST

I don't want to take them out


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2132421 said:


> Nobody mentioned the nam is up a bit?????


Put the plow horns on... That's all.

Got a text to put me on notice.
Might only get snow on half the route though.
Sure hope I remember where all the places are. It's been a long time since I saw them.

JK John.


----------



## Doughboy12

IDST;2132422 said:


> I don't want to take them out


Nice pink plow. Is that poly by chance?


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2132404 said:


> Wow. Yesterday a lady told me she was quoted $40 for her 8000 sqft lawn and I thought that was low. ( I still got her to sign with us)
> 
> The $25 is a guy mowing that figures hey a bag cost me $20 it will only take half a bag and five minutes when I mow to spread it.
> 
> People forget your truck cost you something even if it's paid for, you have insurance, you got a license (ok maybe you don't have those last two), you have to pick you the fert, you store it, load it in the truck, you own a spreader, you had to take time to sell the customer, you have to bill them. All of these things take time and money.


Its green stuff. And this is decent soze yard.


----------



## Doughboy12

Anyone here lay sod?
What do you get per sq yard?
Do you want to do one?
24x55 feet.


----------



## IDST

Doughboy12;2132425 said:


> Nice pink plow. Is that poly by chance?


6 seasons on that bad boy. And yes poly. Replaced all but one hose on it and one solenoid. Been a great plow


----------



## Doughboy12

IDST;2132428 said:


> 6 seasons on that bad boy. And yes poly. Replaced all but one hose on it and one solenoid. Been a great plow


Just razzing you....attm


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;2132421 said:


> Nobody mentioned the nam is up a bit?????


I text everyone saying we might work tomorrow. That is as much as I have done in regards to snow since coming home. Walking around in shorts and sandles has me over winter.

Did you goto RB today? From the little I watched online it didn't look like many good deals.
Looks like a good time to sell used equipment.


----------



## IDST

Doughboy12;2132427 said:


> Anyone here lay sod?
> What do you get per sq yard?
> Do you want to do one?
> 24x55 feet.


Anywhere from $5 to $20 per yard


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2132406 said:


> I would have gone back and had a chat with them.


I was going to but i had to get home and get ready for dinner.


----------



## Doughboy12

IDST;2132431 said:


> Anywhere from $5 to $20 per yard


Well cafe me. That doesn't help much....


----------



## IDST

Doughboy12;2132429 said:


> Just razzing you....attm


I know. Pink is my color! 
Forgot I did replace the cross member on it. Old one didn't have grease zirks and broke the side pin.


----------



## mnlefty

qualitycut;2132400 said:


> Customer is paying this for fert holy cafe.


Ok, put aside the stupid $25 figure... who the cafe gives a 50% discount for pre-pay? Taking the Jos. A. Bank approach to lawn care I guess... "Buy the first app at regular price and GET THE NEXT 7 APPS FREE". If they want to play the discount game, that's fine, but they forgot to jack the original price up to 2x market price.


----------



## IDST

Doughboy12;2132433 said:


> Well cafe me. That doesn't help much....


Three pallets I would guess $10 per yard without too much prep


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2132400 said:


> Customer is paying this for fert holy cafe.


What the cafe...what happened to 5 or 10% for a prepay discount....jesus.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2132433 said:


> Well cafe me. That doesn't help much....


Where at?......?


----------



## NorthernProServ

mnlefty;2132436 said:


> Ok, put aside the stupid $25 figure... who the cafe gives a 50% discount for pre-pay? Taking the Jos. A. Bank approach to lawn care I guess... "Buy the first app at regular price and GET THE NEXT 7 APPS FREE". If they want to play the discount game, that's fine, but they forgot to jack the original price up to 2x market price.


This.......


----------



## qualitycut

IDST;2132437 said:


> Three pallets I would guess $10 per yard without too much prep


10 dollars a roll?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Nobody noticed the gas went down??? One goes up one goes down.


----------



## TKLAWN

I see NWS is taking the middle road on moisture and timing still.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2132444 said:


> Nobody noticed the gas went down??? One goes up one goes down.


I filled up today and not even sure what diesel was. Was over 2.00 i know


----------



## qualitycut




----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2132446 said:


> I filled up today and not even sure what diesel was. Was over 2.00 i know


I paid 2.07 yesterday.

I sent you a text. But you know that already.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Would anyone be interested in a mvp3 only used this year


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2132453 said:


> Would anyone be interested in a mvp3 only used this year


Is that your 9'6"........?


----------



## Bill1090

Up to 6-10" Wednesday night and 1-3" Thursday.


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;2132455 said:


> Up to 6-10" Wednesday night and 1-3" Thursday.


U.......R.........cafed.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2132454 said:


> Is that your 9'6"........?


Yes.........


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2132459 said:


> Yes.........


Getting a wideout? 
With your wings it has to be a close match.


----------



## IDST

qualitycut;2132442 said:


> 10 dollars a roll?


With some prep heck yeah. Buy the sod, load it up our get delivered $90. Prep, lay sod, get rid of trimmings extra sod, return pallets, pay for fuel, pay labor, taxes work comp insurance. $1500 Seems cheap to me.


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;2132457 said:


> U.......R.........cafed.


Yup.......


----------



## SSS Inc.

My phone autocorrected GFS and turned it into gas.


----------



## qualitycut

IDST;2132463 said:


> With some prep heck yeah. Buy the sod, load it up our get delivered $90. Prep, lay sod, get rid of trimmings extra sod, return pallets, pay for fuel, pay labor, taxes work comp insurance. $1500 Seems cheap to me.


Im usually 7-8 so i guess not far off obviously depends on how much prep. Mine is usually new construction so never much prep and black dirt is always seperate. I pay about 2.10 a roll.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2132400 said:


> Customer is paying this for fert holy cafe.


Half off?!? EFF THAT!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2132461 said:


> Getting a wideout?
> With your wings it has to be a close match.


I already have a wideout. Don't need two for one truck


----------



## unit28

Trending..........


----------



## unit28

Need to track a 12hr forecast of the 850mb Temps through thursday...it'll give best scenario between rain vs snow line


----------



## unit28

Watch the barro line using 850 mb
using rap as example

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/displayMod.php?var=ruc_850_tmp&loop=loopall&hours=


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2132421 said:


> Nobody mentioned the nam is up a bit?????


Dude, that was HOURS ago...


----------



## cbservicesllc

mnlefty;2132436 said:


> Ok, put aside the stupid $25 figure... who the cafe gives a 50% discount for pre-pay? Taking the Jos. A. Bank approach to lawn care I guess... "Buy the first app at regular price and GET THE NEXT 7 APPS FREE". If they want to play the discount game, that's fine, but they forgot to jack the original price up to 2x market price.


Absolutely 100% agree...


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2132478 said:


> Dude, that was HOURS ago...


Yeah but nobody posted.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2132481 said:


> Yeah but nobody posted.


I have everything ready and fueled; so now I'm fully prepared to not plow snow...


----------



## Doughboy12

Channel 4 just said bano is in for 16-24". Of snow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2132490 said:


> Channel 4 just said bano is in for 16-24". Of snow.


No way.....


----------



## unit28

Doughboy12;2132490 said:


> Channel 4 just said bano is in for 16-24". Of snow.


ussmileyflag
#thundersnow.........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2132490 said:


> Channel 4 just said bano is in for 16-24". Of snow.


They are on dope, or read something wrong


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;2132490 said:


> Channel 4 just said bano is in for 16-24". Of snow.


KTTC says 8-12" with higher amounts possible. He's screwed!


----------



## NorthernProServ

Doughboy12;2132490 said:


> Channel 4 just said bano is in for 16-24". Of snow.


Cafed.....


----------



## NorthernProServ

Look what happen with our February 2nd storm. We were supposed to get 4" and got 12"....still any body's guess.


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2132492 said:


> No way.....


Couple years ago smetro got rain and nmetro got thundersnow....it was brutal being unable to keep up


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2132499 said:


> Couple years ago smetro got rain and nmetro got thundersnow....it was brutal being unable to keep up


So what do you think is realistic for the cities? I'm feeling about 2-3 in the NW Metro


----------



## Greenery

Nw metro 0-1 inch on hard surfaces.
SW metro 2-3 on hard surfaces.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hey Camden I sent you a pm. Had a question about a company up by you


----------



## qualitycut

Got a hot asian at benihannas


----------



## TKLAWN

unit28;2132493 said:


> ussmileyflag
> #thundersnow.........


That cafe better not happen here!


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2132503 said:


> Nw metro 0-1 inch on hard surfaces.
> SW metro 2-3 on hard surfaces.


Only if the actual amount that falls is tripple that. You see my ground temps?


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;2132508 said:


> Only if the actual amount that falls is tripple that. You see my ground temps?


Missed it. What were they.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2132506 said:


> Got a hot asian at benihannas


Black asian?????


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2132509 said:


> Missed it. What were they.


Mid 80s sun mid 60s shade


----------



## unit28

What's throwing it off is the waa from the west


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2132508 said:


> Only if the actual amount that falls is tripple that. You see my ground temps?


I wouldn't call asphalt temps ground temps IMO


----------



## unit28

TKLAWN;2132507 said:


> That cafe better not happen here!


Red hatched area is highly probable........covers the se corner for tstorm


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal............







I did give up on them....wife wanted to watch it. :waving:


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2132520 said:


> I wouldn't call asphalt temps ground temps IMO


Ok well pretty sure he said hard surfaces and knew what i meant. No one cares about what the grass temp is for tomorrow


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;2132504 said:


> Hey Camden I sent you a pm. Had a question about a company up by you


Got it. Responded.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2132530 said:


> Ok well pretty sure he said hard surfaces and knew what i meant. No one cares about what the grass temp is for tomorrow


Ain't that the truth...


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;2132512 said:


> Mid 80s sun mid 60s shade


That seems warm. I kinda hope it does melt as it falls.


----------



## unit28

for heavy snow to spread from the Central/Northern Plains to the Upper Midwest and Great Lakes, where as much as 6 to 12 inches of snow is forecast. Even higher amounts of 10 to 15 inches are possible from far southeast Minnesota to northern lower Michigan. Freezing rain may also develop on the southern edge of the cold air from southern Wisconsin to central Michigan. Ahead of the cold front, heavy rainfall and strong thunderstorms are expected from the Southern Plains/Mississippi Valley and into the Ohio Valley and the Deep South. The Storm Prediction Center has highlighted a slight chance for severe weather from northeast Texas to Southern Missouri on Wednesday, and portions of the Southeast and Tennessee Valley on Thursday. On the backside of this system, very warm and dry air coming off the mountains combined with strong winds will increase the fire weather threat Wednesday and Thursday. In fact, the Storm Prediction Center is talking about a critical to extreme risk for fire weather fr


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;2132483 said:


> I have everything ready and fueled; so now I'm fully prepared to not plow snow...


Just need to hook up 2 plows, add fuel and we are ready........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2132530 said:


> Ok well pretty sure he said hard surfaces and knew what i meant. No one cares about what the grass temp is for tomorrow


no, but it will cool pretty dang quick though


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;2132490 said:


> Channel 4 just said bano is in for 16-24". Of snow.


I will drive up there and insert every flake ware the sun dont shine..........lol


----------



## NorthernProServ

unit28;2132526 said:


> Red hatched area is highly probable........covers the se corner for tstorm


That looks like snow for here, still haven't gotten the plows on. Been cafing around with stuff in the garage all day long.


----------



## unit28

NorthernProServ;2132543 said:


> That looks like snow for here, still haven't gotten the plows on. Been cafing around with stuff in the garage all day long.


I'm with hopwrf.......


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2132530 said:


> Ok well pretty sure he said hard surfaces and knew what i meant. No one cares about what the grass temp is for tomorrow


This is true.

I would bet the hard surfaces will cool down rapidly.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2132506 said:


> Got a hot asian at benihannas


I hope you made it rain on everything with the shrimp sauce.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I'm hoping it snows atleast a foot in thr metro. It'll make for good reading


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;2132550 said:


> I'm hoping it snows atleast a foot in thr metro. It'll make for good reading


I think it would be great. It will be a complete cluster. 

Two years ago it snowed 10" late in the year. It sure melted fast but no way you would have skipped plowing. This will be the same. About two days later I was at the Twins home opener and all the snow was gone and it was like 70º.


----------



## TKLAWN

Novak has a map..


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2132549 said:


> I hope you made it rain on everything with the shrimp sauce.


Yes, thank you for the tip on that. Awesome


----------



## NorthernProServ

TKLAWN;2132552 said:


> Novak has a map..


We're cafed lol


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;2132552 said:


> Novak has a map..


Wow... I'm right at the edge of a coating-2...


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2132552 said:


> Novak has a map..


Cafe him!!! What a cafe


----------



## TKLAWN

NorthernProServ;2132554 said:


> We're cafed lol


I agree, his info seems to match everybody's though.

Guessing his video will be pumping sharp gradient and heavy snow around Rochester.


----------



## Drakeslayer

TKLAWN;2132557 said:


> I agree, his info seems to match everybody's though.
> 
> Guessing his video will be pumping sharp gradient and heavy snow around Rochester.


Can you watch the video and report back please.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2132549 said:


> I hope you made it rain on everything with the shrimp sauce.


Love shrimp sauce... I get 3, none of the other crap for me...


----------



## Greenery

Yum yum sauce


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2132559 said:


> Can you watch the video and report back please.


Good idea... I took the shift last night...


----------



## banonea

TKLAWN;2132557 said:


> I agree, his info seems to match everybody's though.
> 
> Guessing his video will be pumping sharp gradient and heavy snow around Rochester.


Why ya'll got to pick on the little guy......

On a different note, had someone make an offer on our house today. We have it listed for $174,816.00 there realtor offered $150,000.00, got told to piss up a rope. He called my realtor back a half hour later and said "I dont think i did what was in the buyers best interest, we would like to offer $170,000.00 with 3% closing costs......... moral of the story, dont try to jew a jew.


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2132562 said:


> Good idea... I took the shift last night...


I just did, wow what a guy.....gets better and better at covering his azz


----------



## TKLAWN

Novak update...

Mn forecaster is a creeper
Sharp gradient with bust potential.
Bill, Bamo and Jim are cafed

Just watch Ian and get the same garbage in 2 min instead of ten with the good Dr....


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2132568 said:


> Novak update...
> 
> Mn forecaster is a creeper
> Sharp gradient with bust potential.
> Bill, Bamo and Jim are cafed
> 
> Just watch Ian and get the same garbage in 2 min instead of ten with the good Dr....


Lol pretty much


----------



## SSS Inc.

Rochester will be the bullseye.........Um. I think that was suppose to be the case back in early feb too. 

Pre-VRAC @ MSP 8.1"


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2132570 said:


> Rochester will be the bullseye.........Um. I think that was suppose to be the case back in early feb too.
> 
> Pre-VRAC @ MSP 8.1"


Cafe you.........


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;2132570 said:


> Rochester will be the bullseye.........Um. I think that was suppose to be the case back in early feb too.
> 
> Pre-VRAC @ MSP 8.1"


I'm going with 15"


----------



## qualitycut

I totally thought it wasnt going to start till late late tomorrow night early Thursday. Good thing i came home instead of go out for few. Nws had most falling before 8pm anyway.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2132571 said:


> Cafe you.........


Let it melt.


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;2132568 said:


> Novak update...
> 
> Mn forecaster is a creeper
> Sharp gradient with bust potential.
> Bill, Bamo and Jim are cafed
> 
> Just watch Ian and get the same garbage in 2 min instead of ten with the good Dr....


Hahaha, thanks! :salute:


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2132574 said:


> Let it melt.


That 8.1 on ground or hard surfaces?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;2132568 said:


> Novak update...
> 
> Mn forecaster is a creeper
> Sharp gradient with bust potential.
> Bill, Bamo and Jim are cafed
> 
> Just watch Ian and get the same garbage in 2 min instead of ten with the good Dr....


I welcome it. I'm going to stand out in the storm and scream " is that all you got?"


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Why is it snowing out?


----------



## TKLAWN

Ian's talking dry air, seemed more like hot air.....


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2132576 said:


> That 8.1 on ground or hard surfaces?


Half grass/half asphalt


----------



## cbservicesllc

New NAM is going down... Most of Hennepin County has nothing


----------



## Drakeslayer

cbservicesllc;2132581 said:


> New NAM is going down... Most of Hennepin County has nothing


Good news!!!


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2132581 said:


> New NAM is going down... Most of Hennepin County has nothing


Never did get those plows on......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Keep **** chatting. It's the only thing I have time to read.

Got back from the Grand Canyon / Hoover Dam, just had the in-hotel buffet, headed out in 20 minutes to see Penn and Teller at the Rio.

Then I'm not sure if I'm gonna gamble tonight or get a good night's sleep, figuring I might be up all night tomorrow night running the show from here.


----------



## Camden

Did you guys catch Ian saying that Stacy is going to get a 20"+?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2132584 said:


> Keep **** chatting. It's the only thing I have time to read.
> 
> Got back from the Grand Canyon / Hoover Dam, just had the in-hotel buffet, headed out in 20 minutes to see Penn and Teller at the Rio.
> 
> Then I'm not sure if I'm gonna gamble tonight or get a good night's sleep, figuring I might be up all night tomorrow night running the show from here.


You worry to much. You wont get cafe.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2132581 said:


> New NAM is going down... Most of Hennepin County has nothing


Tight gradient. Duh.  Hard to tell from the COD site but it looks like the meteo will still be about the same. If not it would be about five miles from MSP to get to 6-8".

I zoomed in. Literally 10-15 miles from 10". Meteo might show 2"?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;2132582 said:


> Good news!!!


Look at the maps and if it happened exactly like it shows you would still be screwed.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2132587 said:


> Tight gradient. Duh.  Hard to tell from the COD site but it looks like the meteo will still be about the same. If not it would be about five miles from MSP to get to 6-8".


So gfs was at 14 for a week and everyone is on board and ot drops an nam goes up and now every likes that?


----------



## qualitycut

Well i better put the whiskey away and go to bed in case sss is right


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2132588 said:


> Look at the maps and if it happened exactly like it shows you would still be screwed.


I can't read the maps like you guys can. Most of our plowing is Plymouth area. Is Plymouth screwed?


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2132583 said:


> Never did get those plows on......


Smart move... I spent half the day putzing making sure everything was ready...


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2132590 said:


> Well i better put the whiskey away and go to bed in case sss is right


Ah what fun is that?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2132589 said:


> So gfs was at 14 for a week and everyone is on board and ot drops an nam goes up and now every likes that?


I don't think thats the case at all. New Nam is going to be way down BUT really close. The only thing I can 100% agree with novak on is that it will be a watch the radar kind of storm.


----------



## TKLAWN

Anyone see the story on ch 9 about the guy that got his arm sucked into the salt spreader? 

Man that would be scary as cafe!!


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2132593 said:


> Ah what fun is that?


Hell of a lot funner than plowing hung over all damn night. Lol


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;2132593 said:


> Ah what fun is that?


Seriously. He cold sleep til noon.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2132587 said:


> Tight gradient. Duh.  Hard to tell from the COD site but it looks like the meteo will still be about the same. If not it would be about five miles from MSP to get to 6-8".
> 
> I zoomed in. Literally 10-15 miles from 10". Meteo might show 2"?


I think it'll be down to 1-1.5... but this run does have an even tighter gradient than all the runs before it...


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2132588 said:


> Look at the maps and if it happened exactly like it shows you would still be screwed.


Huh?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2132598 said:


> Seriously. He cold sleep til noon.


Yea only problem is my hangovers are more of just being tired as cafe not sick. Plus i need to work on taxes someday


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2132589 said:


> So gfs was at 14 for a week and everyone is on board and ot drops an nam goes up and now every likes that?


I just report what I see :salute:


----------



## NorthernProServ

Equipment is on the move, 2 bobcats and a loader going down Basslake Rd.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2132591 said:


> I can't read the maps like you guys can. Most of our plowing is Plymouth area. Is Plymouth screwed?


Not from what I can tell... Hence my confusion...


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2132600 said:


> Huh?


He's SW of me. You don't have to go far before you're back in the heavy snow on the nam's map.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2132603 said:


> Equipment is on the move, 2 bobcats and a loader going down Basslake Rd.


What a bunch of sallys.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2132595 said:


> I don't think thats the case at all. New Nam is going to be way down BUT really close. The only thing I can 100% agree with novak on is that it will be a watch the radar kind of storm.


That's pretty much it... which we usually end up with on these types of storms anyway... Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2132604 said:


> Not from what I can tell... Hence my confusion...


I didn't know he plowed in plymouth. I thought his shop was down towards carver and figured that was his area. What evs.


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;2132596 said:


> Anyone see the story on ch 9 about the guy that got his arm sucked into the salt spreader?
> 
> Man that would be scary as cafe!!


Ahhhhhhh what??


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2132605 said:


> He's SW of me. You don't have to go far before you're back in the heavy snow on the nam's map.


Only if you're by a creek. That creek effect is crazy


----------



## Drakeslayer

NorthernProServ;2132603 said:


> Equipment is on the move, 2 bobcats and a loader going down Basslake Rd.


It must be plowgod


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2132596 said:


> Anyone see the story on ch 9 about the guy that got his arm sucked into the salt spreader?
> 
> Man that would be scary as cafe!!


I think he is from myv area, seen a bunch of my Facebook friends posting a go fund me for it.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2132611 said:


> It must be plowgod


Lol who's plowgod?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2132608 said:


> I didn't know he plowed in plymouth. I thought his shop was down towards carver and figured that was his area. What evs.


Ahhhhhhh 10-4!


----------



## TKLAWN

cbservicesllc;2132609 said:


> Ahhhhhhh what??


http://www.fox9.com/news/111720696-story


----------



## cbservicesllc

RAP has temps shooting up to upper 40's tomorrow so far


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2132613 said:


> I think he is from myv area, seen a bunch of my Facebook friends posting a go fund me for it.


Drink the whiskey doughboy can pick up your slack tomorrow night.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2132616 said:


> http://www.fox9.com/news/111720696-story


Nice link. Pfffff


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2132614 said:


> Lol who's plowgod?


The dude that was on last fall looking for subs until a couple of us called him out for working for a specific company that may or may not have ripped people off.


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;2132616 said:


> http://www.fox9.com/news/111720696-story


Holy cafe!


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2132609 said:


> Ahhhhhhh what??


Cafe happens. My uncle got caught in a tailgate spreader decades ago cleaning it out. This wasn't a salt spreader but a drop spreader used for chip sealing.

Hand injuries reminds me of when I jumped off a wheel loader and ended up hanging by my wedding ring to one of the steps. Literally hanging. That thing got buried under my skin. Let me tell ya it wasn't fun trying to get it off. Ironically my dad did the same thing about 30 years earlier.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2132614 said:


> Lol who's plowgod?


His company owes Green Grass money:realmad: He was on here for about 30 minutes this winter before guys ran him off.:angry:


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2132620 said:


> The dude that was on last fall looking for subs until a couple of us called him out for working for a specific company that may or may not have ripped people off.


Ohhhhhhhh yeah... not so naturally green...


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2132619 said:


> Nice link. Pfffff


Thought you were going to bed


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2132622 said:


> Cafe happens. My uncle got caught in a tailgate spreader decades ago cleaning it out. This wasn't a salt spreader but a drop spreader used for chip sealing.
> 
> Hand injuries reminds me of when I jumped off a wheel loader and ended up hanging by my wedding ring to one of the steps. Literally hanging. That thing got buried under my skin. Let me tell ya it wasn't fun trying to get it off. Ironically my dad did the same thing about 30 years earlier.


Youch......


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2132620 said:


> The dude that was on last fall looking for subs until a couple of us called him out for working for a specific company that may or may not have ripped people off.


Ooooo yea. That guy


----------



## qualitycut

Holy cafe the nam dropped for msp


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2132629 said:


> Holy cafe the nam dropped for msp


Wow, less than I thought


----------



## TKLAWN

Good question....

Why is snowfall so hard to predict?


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2132630 said:


> Wow, less than I thought


Whats the difference. .... 1.5" or 0" the point is if we had a meteo at Quality's house it would be 8". Tight Tight Tight. So it makes tomorrow even more interesting IMO. I hope they all back off and bam we get crushed. Can't wait to see the GFS. That will probably be in Iowa -OR- way up.


----------



## qualitycut

Wcco says it's slowing down and 3-6 for me


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2132632 said:


> Whats the difference. .... 1.5" or 0" the point it if we had a meteo at Quality's house it would be 8". Tight Tight Tight. So it makes tomorrow even more interesting IMO. I hope they all back off and bam we get crushed. Can't wait to see the GFS. That will probably be in Iowa -OR- way up.


Yeah I hear you... I'm not hanging my hat on anything at this point...


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2132632 said:


> Whats the difference. .... 1.5" or 0" the point is if we had a meteo at Quality's house it would be 8". Tight Tight Tight. So it makes tomorrow even more interesting IMO. I hope they all back off and bam we get crushed. Can't wait to see the GFS. That will probably be in Iowa -OR- way up.


Actually im pretty much straight east.


----------



## qualitycut

Novaks big time now. Sponsored add


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2132635 said:


> Actually im pretty much straight east.


Oh yeah....well the path head slightly NE. Thumbs Up


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;2132622 said:


> Cafe happens. My uncle got caught in a tailgate spreader decades ago cleaning it out. This wasn't a salt spreader but a drop spreader used for chip sealing.
> 
> Hand injuries reminds me of when I jumped off a wheel loader and ended up hanging by my wedding ring to one of the steps. Literally hanging. That thing got buried under my skin. Let me tell ya it wasn't fun trying to get it off. Ironically my dad did the same thing about 30 years earlier.


Thats why i didnt wear a ring when i changed tires for a living. Hooked it on a tire machine. I also wear gloves all the time when i am near a welder, welded my ring to my finger, had to rip off the skin.


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2132541 said:


> I will drive up there and insert every flake ware the sun dont shine..........lol


Don't shoot the messenger.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2132622 said:


> Cafe happens. My uncle got caught in a tailgate spreader decades ago cleaning it out. This wasn't a salt spreader but a drop spreader used for chip sealing.
> 
> Hand injuries reminds me of when I jumped off a wheel loader and ended up hanging by my wedding ring to one of the steps. Literally hanging. That thing got buried under my skin. Let me tell ya it wasn't fun trying to get it off. Ironically my dad did the same thing about 30 years earlier.


My dad did the wedding ring thing as well climbing out of a semi.


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;2132638 said:


> Thats why i didnt wear a ring when i changed tires for a living. Hooked it on a tire machine. I also wear gloves all the time when i am near a welder, welded my ring to my finger, had to rip off the skin.


Ouch! I'm very conscious of my ring ever since that happened.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I've talked to a few farmers who's wedding ring saved thier figure a few times. I've also talked a few who either them selves or an employee caught it jumping off something, breaking thier figure and or cutting it severely. A couple had the tendons pulled out. Looked like spaghetti coming out of thier finger


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2132640 said:


> My dad did the wedding ring thing as well climbing out of a semi.


It happens pretty easily. It still grosses me out thinking about how my finger looked. You couldn't see most of the ring. Trying to tuck the flap of skin under it to get it off before my finger swelled up was just too much.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2132643 said:


> It happens pretty easily. It still grosses me out thinking about how my finger looked. You couldn't see most of the ring. Trying to tuck the flap of skin under it to get it off before my finger swelled up was just too much.


Cafe that.......


----------



## SSS Inc.

GFS holds steady.


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;2132623 said:


> His company owes Green Grass money:realmad: He was on here for about 30 minutes this winter before guys ran him off.:angry:


Still waiting on that money from him.

Oh and now I want shrimp sause!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

Bel said dry air to the north too..........sucking the life out of it for the metro.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2132641 said:


> Ouch! I'm very conscious of my ring ever since that happened.


Yeah I never wear my ring because I arched it off a battery one time and I lost 3 in a year


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bano is screwed.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2132649 said:


> Bano is screwed.


This............. But so are Jim and Bill.........:waving:


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2132645 said:


> GFS holds steady.


Pic a damn model nws!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2132643 said:


> It happens pretty easily. It still grosses me out thinking about how my finger looked. You couldn't see most of the ring. Trying to tuck the flap of skin under it to get it off before my finger swelled up was just too much.


Mine had to have his ring cut off and stitched all the way around.


----------



## Doughboy12

Oh and Bel had the Euro up........... It showed 0.1 
i don't know if that was snow or moisture......help?


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2132652 said:


> Mine had to have his ring cut off and stitched all the way around.


Wouldn't work for mine. Titanium. 
Might have to rethink that....


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2132651 said:


> Pic a damn model nws!!!!!


Hey hey hey. I'm not picking winners or losers. Thumbs Up

I've written numerous opinions about storms like this being way to hard to predict because of their location in highly populated areas. The weather people should just be straight up and say 0-10". This is a radar watcher. If Lwnboy was here he would agree. Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2132653 said:


> Oh and Bel had the Euro up........... It showed 0.1
> i don't know if that was snow or moisture......help?


Snow probably didn't see it though


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;2132653 said:


> Oh and Bel had the Euro up........... It showed 0.1
> i don't know if that was snow or moisture......help?


Probably snow. The ecmwf has been way south(Iowa) all along. The nam was down there too but came north. Gfs was north and shifted just slightly south.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2132656 said:


> Hey hey hey. I'm not picking winners or losers. Thumbs Up
> 
> I've written numerous opinions about storms like this being way to hard to predict because of their location in highly populated areas. The weather people should just be straight up and say 0-10". This is a radar watcher. If Lwnboy was here he would agree. Thumbs Up


Poor lwngirl, hope he's not freaking out top bad


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2132658 said:


> Probably snow. The ecmwf has been way south(Iowa) all along. The nam was down there too but came north. Gfs was north and shifted just slightly south.


She had 4 models. 
The highest model was 2" one was 1.3 the other was 0.x


----------



## SSS Inc.

GFS has spots near Rochester near 2" of moisture. WOW>>>>>>> Actually its the highest it's ever been for SE MN.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;2132660 said:


> She had 4 models.
> The highest model was 2" one was 1.3 the other was 0.x


Doh Kay........ One I'm sure was called microcast which is their own silly average using whatever they choose as data.

Euro
Canadian GEM
NAM
Microcast


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2132662 said:


> Doh Kay........ One I'm sure was called microcast which is their own silly average using whatever they choose as data.
> 
> Euro
> Canadian GEM
> NAM
> Microcast


No microcast. 
The other started with an R.......I think.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;2132663 said:


> No microcast.
> The other started with an R.......I think.


Can't be the RAP as it doesn't go far enough yet. Or could it???


----------



## SSS Inc.

1/2 a billion more solar panels by the end of my first term.........Wait what??!!?!


----------



## NorthernProServ




----------



## NorthernProServ




----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2132665 said:


> 1/2 a billion more solar panels by the end of my first term.........Wait what??!!?!


We are getting a solar farm out here this year.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2132665 said:


> 1/2 a billion more solar panels by the end of my first term.........Wait what??!!?!


Who said this cafe?


----------



## NorthernProServ

Ch 5 said slowing down alot, might not see snow til after the evening commute.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2132664 said:


> Can't be the RAP as it doesn't go far enough yet. Or could it???


I think it was.... Actually.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2132665 said:


> 1/2 a billion more solar panels by the end of my first term.........Wait what??!!?!


Good it will make the cost go down.


----------



## Doughboy12

NorthernProServ;2132670 said:


> Ch 5 said slowing down alot, might not see snow til after the evening commute.


Bel said maybe 8pm........but it lingers.


----------



## IDST

SSS Inc.;2132665 said:


> 1/2 a billion more solar panels by the end of my first term.........Wait what??!!?!


I happen to know where 250,000 of them are going near here


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2132645 said:


> GFS holds steady.


Agreed......


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2132655 said:


> Wouldn't work for mine. Titanium.
> Might have to rethink that....


Easy... just don't wear it! Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2132660 said:


> She had 4 models.
> The highest model was 2" one was 1.3 the other was 0.x


Yeah it was snow amounts she was showing


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2132663 said:


> No microcast.
> The other started with an R.......I think.


The RPM model... I've only ever seen it on the 11


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2132656 said:


> Hey hey hey. I'm not picking winners or losers. Thumbs Up
> 
> I've written numerous opinions about storms like this being way to hard to predict because of their location in highly populated areas. The weather people should just be straight up and say 0-10". This is a radar watcher. If Lwnboy was here he would agree. Thumbs Up


I'll be watching from afar.

Oh Penn and Teller are well worth the money.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doesn't look good for quality.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2132681 said:


> Doesn't look good for quality.


Go back to vacation


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2132682 said:


> Go back to vacation


We were waiting for Penn & Teller, my kids got pics with them.


----------



## unit28

Nws talking about the warm fron, and the hopwrf now
.......sigh


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2132681 said:


> Doesn't look good for quality.


Looks like there is nothing over me on that loop time frame.

Also the news said 8pm now? Sure looks like it will be here in a few hours.


----------



## IDST

Concrete and asphalt both at 32 degrees. Full sun yesterday in these spots. Air temp 34 on truck


----------



## qualitycut

IDST;2132691 said:


> Concrete and asphalt both at 32 degrees. Full sun yesterday in these spots. Air temp 34 on truck


Wcco had it at 37 around 5 pm. Sit and watch. Again.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2132685 said:


> Nws talking about the warm fron, and the hopwrf now
> .......sigh


Hey, I think we heard that somewhere...


----------



## redneckwheelman

Think they were saying the stuff out west of the cities this morning was sapose to break up from dry air but it also seems like it's 40 miles north then they were thinking.


----------



## TKLAWN

redneckwheelman;2132694 said:


> Think they were saying the stuff out west of the cities this morning was sapose to break up from dry air but it also seems like it's 40 miles north then they were thinking.


Nws discussion sounds like they were expecting that and the front will slide more south.


----------



## qualitycut

Bring it, I want a foot just no drifting


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2132698 said:


> Bring it, I want a foot just no drifting


Right on cityguy.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2132698 said:


> Bring it, I want a foot just no drifting


Winds are supposed to be mid 30's according to guy on channel 5


----------



## redneckwheelman

Gusts to like 40 or so too they're saying


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2132700 said:


> Right on cityguy.


Wow...........


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2132706 said:


> Wow...........


Haha, I assumed you were taking place of his daily I want a foot of snow posts.


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;2132700 said:


> Right on cityguy.


 what a richard! :laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2132707 said:


> Haha, I assumed you were taking place of his daily I want a foot of snow posts.


Lol......

Southern mn 1-2 in plus an hour snowfall rates. Bano Jim and bill are cafed if it holds to what they are saying.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

It's warmer a few degrees than the Forecast high


----------



## Green Grass

30 and cloudy


----------



## CityGuy

Heading out to sweep. See how long this lasts.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Looks like quality was just put in a warning


----------



## Bill1090

Here we go


----------



## unit28

What I've said......
Shearing the top, west warm front, Winona axis
And thunders now

Bring it?



On the north side of this system, cold air should allow for heavy snow to spread from the Central/Northern Plains to the Upper Midwest and Great Lakes, where as much as 6 to 12 inches of snow is forecast. A swath from southeast Minnesota to Lake Huron may have accumulations of 10 to 15 inches. Freezing rain will be possible along the southern edge of the cold air from southern Wisconsin to central Michigan. Many locations along this corridor could see up to 0.25 inch of ice. Areas along and north of Lake Erie could see ice amounts up to 1 inch. Meanwhile in the Southeast and the East, strong southerly flow will allow for seasonably warm temperatures to persist over the next few days. Afternoon temperatures could be as much as 10 to 15 degrees above normal for this ti


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2132743 said:


> What I've said......
> Shearing the top, west warm front, Winona axis
> And thunders now
> 
> Bring it?
> 
> On the north side of this system, cold air should allow for heavy snow to spread from the Central/Northern Plains to the Upper Midwest and Great Lakes, where as much as 6 to 12 inches of snow is forecast. A swath from southeast Minnesota to Lake Huron may have accumulations of 10 to 15 inches. Freezing rain will be possible along the southern edge of the cold air from southern Wisconsin to central Michigan. Many locations along this corridor could see up to 0.25 inch of ice. Areas along and north of Lake Erie could see ice amounts up to 1 inch. Meanwhile in the Southeast and the East, strong southerly flow will allow for seasonably warm temperatures to persist over the next few days. Afternoon temperatures could be as much as 10 to 15 degrees above normal for this ti


I don't think anyone disagreed with you


----------



## NorthernProServ

From the other day or a pretreatment to burn up salt??.......sigh.
#wasteful

It looks alot worst in person phone does not really pick it up with the gray paint concrete.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;2132747 said:


> From the other day or a pretreatment to burn up salt??.......sigh.
> #wasteful
> 
> It looks alot worst in person phone does not really pick it up with the gray paint concrete.


Someone clearing out the salt bin.


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;2132729 said:


> Here we go


Where did the "16-24" pocket go for you and bano???


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2132747 said:


> From the other day or a pretreatment to burn up salt??.......sigh.
> #wasteful
> 
> It looks alot worst in person phone does not really pick it up with the gray paint concrete.


Wait... all you guys aren't out doing the same?!?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Rain/sleet currently in owatonna to kasson


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2132753 said:


> Rain/sleet currently in owatonna to kasson


Looks like it covers the entire southern part of the state. 
The portion headed up here is drying as it approaches. Like they said.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2132755 said:


> Looks like it covers the entire southern part of the state.
> The portion headed up here is drying as it approaches. Like they said.


The future maps showed really nothing for us down here. These are the news channels. Then snow starting in the afternoon. Debating on if I'm heading g out early and doing a quick over on the drives with the plow and clean up tomorrow with the tractors. Be a double charge


----------



## skorum03

Saw a company in River Falls this morning mowing a commercial property. Not dethatching, mowing.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;2132760 said:


> Saw a company in River Falls this morning mowing a commercial property. Not dethatching, mowing.


Was there anything to mow off?


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;2132768 said:


> Was there anything to mow off?


looked like last year's grass.

It wasn't long or anything.


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;2132750 said:


> Where did the "16-24" pocket go for you and bano???


Hopefully gone far far away!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;2132769 said:


> looked like last year's grass.
> 
> It wasn't long or anything.


Maybe they didn't pay thier lawn guy from last year? And these guys are anxious to make a good impression?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Starting to snow


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;2132775 said:


> Maybe they didn't pay their lawn guy from last year? And these guys are anxious to make a good impression?


Same company as last year. I think they are just trying to stay busy, keep guys going, and maybe get ahead a bit.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;2132782 said:


> Same company as last year. I think they are just trying to stay busy, keep guys going, and maybe get ahead a bit.


Still odd.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Someone hit a $1,000,000 progressive last night here.

Now you can't win anything. 

Even dropped $300 on blackjack and won 1 hand.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I'm calling a bust for my side of town for sure.


----------



## mnlefty

Been a pretty aggressive snow shower here for at least 15-20 min, nothing sticking yet...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I have an inch off my snow total so far. Probably get 9" and about 4"-5" on drives and lots


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Talked to a guy when I was in kasson, he drove from waseca to dodge center in a monsoon. It looks like it too. Water standing all over


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2132801 said:


> I have an inch off my snow total so far. Probably get 9" and about 4"-5" on drives and lots


That's how the hourly works, that's why they do six hour blocks, it could snow that amount over the six hours or in the last hour


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like the blob from Glencoe to Marshall wants to set up just north of the blob that was over Jim.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2132805 said:


> That's how the hourly works, that's why they do six hour blocks, it could snow that amount over the six hours or in the last hour


Yeah, I should have requested that be changed when I talked with the NWS guy at the spotter meeting.

I hate that.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Looking to the north, I can actually see a clear line in the cloud deck, probably 30-40 miles north


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My family is sleeping and I'm not gambling at this place anymore. Time to analyze the weather I guess.


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

Sun shining in North Branch.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Semi with a lowboy dropping off a front end loader at a strip mall


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2132809 said:


> Looking to the north, I can actually see a clear line in the cloud deck, probably 30-40 miles north


Forest Lake?????? . You're driving around aimlessly at and France and 62, right?


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;2132772 said:


> Hopefully gone far far away!


I agree.........


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2132802 said:


> Talked to a guy when I was in kasson, he drove from waseca to dodge center in a monsoon. It looks like it too. Water standing all over


Snowed for about half-an-hour nothing real aggressive nothing sticking just grounds wet. All the trucks are fueled Plaza Ron Blowers are ready guys of all checked in.... We can't get any more ready


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2132810 said:


> My family is sleeping and I'm not gambling at this place anymore. Time to analyze the weather I guess.


Booooooooooooo!


----------



## qualitycut

Lets hope the rap is right


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ironwood-Mn;2132811 said:


> Sun shining in North Branch.


Hey my distance was a pretty good guess!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2132813 said:


> Forest Lake?????? . You're driving around aimlessly at and France and 62, right?


694 and 81 actually


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2132810 said:


> My family is sleeping and I'm not gambling at this place anymore. Time to analyze the weather I guess.


Find the busiest Craps table and put $500 on the Don't Pass line.


----------



## Doughboy12

Quality and I are in the dead spot. Nothing Nadda zippooooo. attm

Closing in fast though.


----------



## Doughboy12

ryde307;2132825 said:


> Find the busiest Craps table and put $500 on the Don't Pass line.


Then duck.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2132825 said:


> Find the busiest Craps table and put $500 on the Don't Pass line.


It is dead, dead. All anyone is talking about is the progressive that was won.

Even the machines I was playing the other night, the Progressive was over $814,000, it's been reset to $500,000. The attitude in this town sucks!

Today was just a sit around day anyway. We left it open in case I was gonna have to be in touch with the guys working. Gonna go hit up Bobby Flay's Burger Palace for lunch, then the Wynn Buffet for dinner. Just booked David Copperfield tickets for tonight, figure I won't have to be tied to my phone. We wanted to see Piff the Magic Dragon from America's Got Talent, but waited too long it looks like.

Tomorrow is the 4 hour drive to CA.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2132827 said:


> Then duck.......


This. Good way to get your ass kicked if the right guy is ar the table.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2132836 said:


> This. Good way to get your ass kicked if the right guy is ar the table.


If I knew what you guys were talking about, I would get in on the conversation.

I've played craps live 1 time, in WI Dells last year and lost $100 in about 13 minutes.


----------



## Camden

Do any of you guys have a hookup for granite counters? The guy I used last time sold his shop and the new owners jacked their prices. I was paying ~30 sq ft before, same stuff is 57 now! Insane. 

I'm in Mpls now, looking to buy today.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2132838 said:


> If I knew what you guys were talking about, I would get in on the conversation.
> 
> I've played craps live 1 time, in WI Dells last year and lost $100 in about 13 minutes.


I did good last tine only lost about 3k in 3 days in vegas vs tge 5 i lost 3 years prior. Hate Vegas


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2132838 said:


> If I knew what you guys were talking about, I would get in on the conversation.
> 
> I've played craps live 1 time, in WI Dells last year and lost $100 in about 13 minutes.


By betting don't pass you are basically betting against the shooter....and the rest of the table for that matter. So it makes a busy table a little upset. Bad carmaker kinda thing.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2132840 said:


> Hate Vegas


Yeah, I don't think I'll go back there for another 5 years. Last two times I've gone it's been boring as heck.


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2132845 said:


> Yeah, I don't think I'll go back there for another 5 years. Last two times I've gone it's been boring as heck.


I went like 5 years in a row for a trade show......no need to ever go back. 
I have cousins that live there...if I did go it would be to see them.


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2132839 said:


> Do any of you guys have a hookup for granite counters? The guy I used last time sold his shop and the new owners jacked their prices. I was paying ~30 sq ft before, same stuff is 57 now! Insane.
> 
> I'm in Mpls now, looking to buy today.


Is your cell the 320 or the 218??? Guessing the 320


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2132845 said:


> Yeah, I don't think I'll go back there for another 5 years. Last two times I've gone it's been boring as heck.


Its fun when i go with a certain group that gets everything comped, hotel clubs food bottle service shows. Pay airfare and gambling money.


----------



## unit28

Doughboy12;2132826 said:


> Quality and I are in the dead spot. Nothing Nadda zippooooo. attm
> 
> Closing in fast though.


Know what they say about the dry tongue. .....


----------



## ryde307

Doughboy12;2132844 said:


> By betting don't pass you are basically betting against the shooter....and the rest of the table for that matter. So it makes a busy table a little upset. Bad carmaker kinda thing.


This. The basic game of craps is the shooter rolls, if he rolls a 7 or 11 on the come out roll (first roll) you win. 2,3, 12 you lose. All others 4,5,6,8,9,10. become the point. This is the most common scenerio. You have a bet on the pass line for you to win that bet the shooter must roll this number again before a 7. There are all sorts of this to bet at this point but that's a different lesson. By betting Don't pass you are saying that the shooter will roll a 7 before rolling the Point (his original number). On a cold table it's a good bet. But you will not make any friends by doing it. 99% of the people play the pass line so you are betting against the table as Dough said. A friend made a few $1000 last weekend doing it.
Craps is the only thing I made money on last weekend. Basketball betting I was not good.


----------



## CityGuy

Wish it Would rain or snow. Holy dust cloud.


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;2132850 said:


> Is your cell the 320 or the 218??? Guessing the 320


218 is my cell

320 is my Google voice number. It allows me to use Hangouts which is a fantastic app.


----------



## unit28

CityGuy;2132856 said:


> Wish it Would rain or snow. Holy dust cloud.


Shearing off the top attm.........


----------



## ryde307

CityGuy;2132856 said:


> Wish it Would rain or snow. Holy dust cloud.


It's been snowing in Hopkins for an hour.


----------



## banonea

Camden;2132845 said:


> Yeah, I don't think I'll go back there for another 5 years. Last two times I've gone it's been boring as heck.


Been there a few times. We go for the sights not gambling. .....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like NWS is saying the storm will close out at a 10:1 ratio.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Been snowing good in Shakopee. No accumulation yet. Bigggggg flakes.


----------



## Doughboy12

http://www.kare11.com/mb/news/nation-now/beer-and-chips-all-over-i-95-after-florida-crash/98314636
Mmmmmmmmmmm beeeer


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like 694 is the top edge at the moment.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2132879 said:


> Looks like 694 is the top edge at the moment.


.........


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2132881 said:


> .........


Exactly......


----------



## qualitycut

Sticking to grass is it white lawns


----------



## albhb3

sure am glad the snowblower was summerized 3 weeks ago......BUST!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## albhb3

so found out today an old coworkers husband blew his head off sunday....messy nice guy too


----------



## mnlefty

Snowing hard and everything is white here, except for roads and driveways... just wet.


----------



## skorum03

So the stuff out in Colorado is what is to come later?


----------



## NorthernProServ

Just got to the MOA, snowing hard here but everything is just wet

If this was only a month ago....


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2132892 said:


> Just got to the MOA, snowing hard here but everything is just wet
> 
> If this was only a month ago....


I would be pissed  i will meet you at hooters for some wings


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2132893 said:


> I would be pissed  i will meet you at hooters for some wings


maybe next time  , I just needed to pick something up at a store quick here then heading out.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2132796 said:


> I'm calling a bust for my side of town for sure.


I don't know if I would call it a bust... Like SSS said... Tight gradient, narrow band, hard to predict


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2132896 said:


> maybe next time  , I just needed to pick something up at a store quick here then heading out.


Victoria's Secret huh?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2132897 said:


> I don't know if I would call it a bust... Like SSS said... Tight gradient, narrow band, hard to predict


It all depends on what you want to refer to as a bust. You and I are probably in the same boat, where bust would be the whole storm just turns into drizzle.

I can see where Polaris is just looking at his own location and saying the storm is a bust for him.


----------



## qualitycut

Down to 1-3 tonight instead of 2-4 bummer


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2132900 said:


> It all depends on what you want to refer to as a bust. You and I are probably in the same boat, where bust would be the whole storm just turns into drizzle.
> 
> I can see where Polaris is just looking at his own location and saying the storm is a bust for him.


He was never really in the snow to begin with 1-3 with these temps is as good as 0


----------



## ryde307

Anyone want to take me with Turkey hunting? I want to try it but would need some guidance.


----------



## Doughboy12

__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=763054970463398&id=309351862500380


I remember this going in....can't believe it sat there all winter.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2132902 said:


> He was never really in the snow to begin with 1-3 with these temps is as good as 0


I would side with that. We've all seen the storms where they're talking 6-8 and everyone just ends up with dry air or drizzle.

Hard for me to call a storm a bust when there's 3-6-9+" of snow within 50-60 miles of where they forecast it to be.

IMO, so far this storm is doing what they thought it would, albeit maybe 20-30 miles further north at the moment.

We'll see if there's a SE movement this afternoon. At the moment, it looks like it wants to be sliding NE a hair.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Any of you guys have a good Burger recommendation? Trying to figure out where to go have lunch.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2132908 said:


> Any of you guys have a good Burger recommendation? Trying to figure out where to go have lunch.


Smash Burger west of town...


----------



## Bill1090

Glad I didn't sell my plow....


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2132907 said:


> I would side with that. We've all seen the storms where they're talking 6-8 and everyone just ends up with dry air or drizzle.
> 
> Hard for me to call a storm a bust when there's 3-6-9+" of snow within 50-60 miles of where they forecast it to be.
> 
> IMO, so far this storm is doing what they thought it would, albeit maybe 20-30 miles further north at the moment.
> 
> We'll see if there's a SE movement this afternoon. At the moment, it looks like it wants to be sliding NE a hair.


This part was always shown here...they just never said much about it. The heavy stuff for Rochester is still in Colorado.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2132909 said:


> Smash Burger west of town...


They have those here. You need to eat different places when out of town. Thats my rule anyway.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2132898 said:


> Victoria's Secret huh?


You know it.:salute:


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2132910 said:


> Glad I didn't sell my plow....


Lol is it sticking?


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2132912 said:


> They have those here. You need to eat different places when out of town. Thats my rule anyway.


I agree with this theory....and stick to it 99% of the time. 

Edit: Ok how about Stripburger....at the fashion mall.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2132912 said:


> They have those here. You need to eat different places when out of town. Thats my rule anyway.


Right. That's the one rule we made. No places we can get at home, although we did have Taco Bell for a "snack" yesterday.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2132900 said:


> It all depends on what you want to refer to as a bust. You and I are probably in the same boat, where bust would be the whole storm just turns into drizzle.
> 
> I can see where Polaris is just looking at his own location and saying the storm is a bust for him.


Yeah I suppose


----------



## mnlefty

LwnmwrMan22;2132908 said:


> Any of you guys have a good Burger recommendation? Trying to figure out where to go have lunch.


Stock cliche answer, but I'd go for a double double at IN N OUT.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2132919 said:


> Right. That's the one rule we made. No places we can get at home, although we did have Taco Bell for a "snack" yesterday.


See above... Or my cousin who lives there sent me this:

Holsteins is good. It's in the Cosmo.

I ❤ Burgers is good too. That's at Town Square (south of strip but still on LV Blvd)

Heart Attack Grill is on Fremont. I've never had but heard its good.

Carson kitchen has a great burger called the Butter Burger. It's awesome. That's downtown (Carson & 6th). This is no chain and the one I'd pick. My mouth is actually watering right now


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

North Branch: No snow, but sky a little more grey.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2132913 said:


> You know it.:salute:


Don't worry, you won't have to go there once you get married...


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2132908 said:


> Any of you guys have a good Burger recommendation? Trying to figure out where to go have lunch.


Rock Pizza in old Vegas. Fantastic food, more than just pizza.


----------



## qualitycut

Keep melting please. Sticking to walks kinda.


----------



## NorthernProServ

If you had to choose:

Add a additional 1 stall garage (say 12*24) to a existing 2 car garage (24 *24). 

or

Build a separate detached garage.

I think the separate garage would cost more. I.E would need to run electric/gas but would be bigger then just he 1 stall add on.....


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2132919 said:


> Right. That's the one rule we made. No places we can get at home, although we did have Taco Bell for a "snack" yesterday.


For cheap and easy I always try to get IN and out while I'm there. Or you could get it on your drive tomorrow.


----------



## Camden

ryde307;2132903 said:


> Anyone want to take me with Turkey hunting? I want to try it but would need some guidance.


If you want to come to LF you can sit in my deer stand and slaughter all the turkeys you want. Heck, you could throw rocks at them and kill a half dozen. They're the dumbest animals I've ever seen.


----------



## banonea

Time to catch a nap before all the fun tonight.........


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2132919 said:


> Right. That's the one rule we made. No places we can get at home, although we did have Taco Bell for a "snack" yesterday.


Taco bell is different, i would eat that cafe for breakfast lunch and dinner.


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2132924 said:


> Don't worry, you won't have to go there once you get married...


haha, I got married last year 

So far no complaints


----------



## Bill1090

ryde307;2132903 said:


> Anyone want to take me with Turkey hunting? I want to try it but would need some guidance.


Biggest thing is to go get a couple of calls and practice with them. IMO


----------



## qualitycut

So any of you southern guys have anything yet?


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2132914 said:


> Lol is it sticking?


Looks to be getting close.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2132928 said:


> For cheap and easy I always try to get IN and out while I'm there. Or you could get it on your drive tomorrow.


We hit up In n Out the other day. Some guys here already know that.


----------



## ryde307

Camden;2132929 said:


> If you want to come to LF you can sit in my deer stand and slaughter all the turkeys you want. Heck, you could throw rocks at them and kill a half dozen. They're the dumbest animals I've ever seen.


I may take you up on that once I figure it out.


----------



## Doughboy12

I-70 closed from Aurora CO to Kansas....it's coming.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2132937 said:


> We hit up In n Out the other day. Some guys here already know that.


More than you know....some of their friends got to see that too. Oh, and the risky Grand Canyon photo...


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2132937 said:


> We hit up In n Out the other day. Some guys here already know that.


https://www.thrillist.com/eat/las-vegas/best-burgers-in-vegas


----------



## qualitycut

Over an inch on the truck that hasn't moved today


----------



## jimslawnsnow

What it looks like here so far


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The furthest South I'm concerned about.


----------



## qualitycut

So what, this cafer shift north or whats going on.


----------



## Doughboy12

I have 2"+ on the deck. Close to 2 1/2.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2132949 said:


> So what, this cafer shift north or whats going on.


See above. This is how it was on Bel's future cast. Big blob is on the east side of Colorado. Attm 
That will be the bano snow.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2132952 said:


> See above. This is how it was on Bel's future cast. Big blob is on the east side of Colorado. Attm
> That will be the bano snow.


Im scared!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22;2132948 said:


> The furthest South I'm concerned about.


Me too. 94/280


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2132934 said:


> So any of you southern guys have anything yet?


A little on the grass, thats it


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2132954 said:


> Im scared!!!!!!!!!!!!


Kinda wish I had a wideout attm.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2132932 said:


> haha, I got married last year
> 
> So far no complaints


Did I say married? I meant once she gets preggo...


----------



## skorum03

Roads are dry north of hwy 36

Was just at harbor freight, not even snowing


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;2132960 said:


> Did I say married? I meant once she gets preggo...


Put a penny in a jar every time you do it the first year you are married. 
Take one out every time after that....you will always have spare change on hand. 
:laughing:


----------



## ryde307

Does anyone near the metro actually have any snow?


----------



## Doughboy12

Not kidding. It's a blizzard down here.

Edit: And I posted totals above.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2132948 said:


> The furthest South I'm concerned about.


I just drove through there 10 min ago... not a flake... Just got back into MG, clear line is about 20 or so miles North


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2132949 said:


> So what, this cafer shift north or whats going on.


I posted last night that you were in trouble.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2132952 said:


> See above. This is how it was on Bel's future cast. Big blob is on the east side of Colorado. Attm
> That will be the bano snow.


This... Snow starting North and West early, then South and East later


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2132969 said:


> I posted last night that you were in trouble.


Wouldnt go that far yet.


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;2132861 said:


> It's been snowing in Hopkins for an hour.


Not a thing today.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA;2132955 said:


> Me too. 94/280


Is that over there? Looked like 94 up toward Brooklyn Center to me


----------



## DDB

ryde307;2132965 said:


> Does anyone near the metro actually have any snow?


We have snow in the grass but roads are just wet. It's pretty much stopped snowing for now. I can see lighter skies to the north.


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2132965 said:


> Does anyone near the metro actually have any snow?


It was snowing in South Minneapolis... Nothing since I got out of the tunnel headed North


----------



## Doughboy12




----------



## SSS Inc.

Sticking!!!!!!


----------



## Camden

ryde307;2132938 said:


> I may take you up on that once I figure it out.


Sounds good. You can come up anytime you want.


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;2132964 said:


> Put a penny in a jar every time you do it the first year you are married.
> Take one out every time after that....you will always have spare change on hand.
> :laughing:


I would argue that. ....


----------



## DDB

SSS Inc.;2132977 said:


> Sticking!!!!!!


To the deck???


----------



## CityGuy

Radar says I'm getting something but not hitting the ground.


----------



## mnlefty

Overcoming the driveway temps on neighbors blacktop, my concrete is now nearly covered in the 10 minutes since I snapped the pic.


----------



## Doughboy12

mnlefty;2132984 said:


> Overcoming the driveway temps on neighbors blacktop, my concrete is now nearly covered in the 10 minutes since I snapped the pic.


That was here about 12:30. You see the new one.


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2132981 said:


> I would argue that. ....


There are always exceptions that prove the rule.....


----------



## djagusch

cbservicesllc;2132924 said:


> Don't worry, you won't have to go there once you get married...


I think your getting the shaft, instead of giving it. Almost 12 yrs here and still have a monthly bill from vs.


----------



## TKLAWN

Looking on traffic cams and Nws, 20 miles is making a big difference.


----------



## mnlefty

Doughboy12;2132985 said:


> That was here about 12:30. You see the new one.


Yep, not quite sticking on the streets here yet, but it's close. I can see it starting in a couple cold spots, where the neighbors pines throw shade, around manholes, etc...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Fat lady has sung here... Local MNDOT shop has all the trucks full of salt backing up and dumping in the salt shed


----------



## SSS Inc.

DDB;2132982 said:


> To the deck???


To our parking lot. In Shakopee


----------



## qualitycut

So once again city is out plowing the .25 inch or so of snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2132993 said:


> So once again city is out plowing the .25 inch or so of snow.


Plowing with the storm, duh.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2132983 said:


> Radar says I'm getting something but not hitting the ground.


Not base reflectivity on NWS


----------



## skorum03

Light snow in new Richmond. Roads barely wet


----------



## qualitycut

Cafe this. So about 2 inches on my north facing concrete and .25 on south drive.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2132999 said:


> Cafe this. So about 2 inches on my north facing concrete and .25 on south drive.


Hahahaha.................


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2132999 said:


> Cafe this. So about 2 inches on my north facing concrete and .25 on south drive.


It looks far from over. You'll have plenty on the south side.


----------



## andersman02

Bout 2" on my North facing drive, 1" on my neighbors South facing, 2.75"on my sitting wall caps


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;2133007 said:


> It looks far from over. You'll have plenty on the south side.


That's what I said all along with a north shift. He said last night he welcomed it. A few days ago he said he'd let it melt. I'm still hoping he or you guys get a foot so I can read all the cafe this and that posts


----------



## jimslawnsnow

It's kin da funny the news said last night that the metro wouldn't get snow til 5 or 6 tonight and I would be in snow from 1pm on


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2133007 said:


> It looks far from over. You'll have plenty on the south side.


Oh i know......


----------



## albhb3

blizzard here sticking hard


----------



## ryde307

Trucks are starting to turn white but roads and walks are still clear in Hopkins.


----------



## qualitycut

This is the cafe when you back drag it turns into a ice pile


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;2132992 said:


> To our parking lot. In Shakopee


Would you say it's a guarantee we will have to plow 1/2" accounts in Shakopee vs just salt them off?


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;2133010 said:


> That's what I said all along with a north shift. He said last night he welcomed it. A few days ago he said he'd let it melt. I'm still hoping he or you guys get a foot so I can read all the cafe this and that posts


Careful that might bite you in the ass....


----------



## qualitycut

Well its melting from underneath a bit but im sure we will be plowing.


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;2133023 said:


> Careful that might bite you in the ass....


Agreed... I don't know that I'd be giving anyone cafe... if you look real close the west side of this thing actually looks ever so slightly to be creeping North...


----------



## Doughboy12

I just ran out to get a measurement. 4" on the blacktop driveway.


----------



## Doughboy12

Cripes sake the birds have been non stop at the feader.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Dug the plows out for nothing. Cafe


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2133028 said:


> I just ran out to get a measurement. 4" on the blacktop driveway.


Oh boy....


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2133028 said:


> I just ran out to get a measurement. 4" on the blacktop driveway.


Lucky!!!! Not even one flake here


----------



## ryde307

Lots of flakes but still clear walks and roads.

How long is this supposed to last.


----------



## ryde307




----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## albhb3

rochester has nothing on teh cams driveway is 1/2 of a wd40 can castle rock has 1/4 inch


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2133032 said:


> Lucky!!!! Not even one flake here


Same... how lame...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2133036 said:


>


Haha... "Obama's Cut" :laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

Greasy as cafe


----------



## cbservicesllc

If anyone needs help or gets in a bind, call me or send a PM... Guessing I won't be visiting any of my accounts...


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2133036 said:


>


Did you finish all your food, or did you get the paddle??


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Minnetonka Hwy 7 and 101 area. Just liquid on the walks and roads.
grass covered a bit...NOT putting plows on (yet). Tempting the fates!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2133042 said:


> Did you finish all your food, or did you get the paddle??


They broke the paddle


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;2133023 said:


> Careful that might bite you in the ass....


I don't think it'll matter much to me, unless it goes way north and I get nothing


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

Sun still out in North Branch.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ryde. Pretty sure you'll be plowing out here. Some spots with 2" some are wet slush.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

FIL called from river falls. Said they have over 4"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2133044 said:


> They broke the paddle


On my butt....


----------



## qualitycut

Better head south fir open ups


----------



## mnlefty

Still coming down hard here... Street is covered, 1"+ on concrete drive, 2-3 in the lawn.


----------



## qualitycut

Over 3 in spots


----------



## MNPLOWCO

mnlefty;2133051 said:


> Still coming down hard here... Street is covered, 1"+ on concrete drive, 2-3 in the lawn.


What a difference 15 mins west of you makes. ZIP on the asphalt/concrete
here.(Minnetonka)


----------



## qualitycut

Cafeing guy going 5 mph no passing for at least 8 miles. Sweet 4x4 avalanche dude


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2133041 said:


> If anyone needs help or gets in a bind, call me or send a PM... Guessing I won't be visiting any of my accounts...


Not so fast. If Lynch is correct you'll be getting some.

Said it appears to be trending more north than anticipated.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Sharp cut off at this time (10 mins. ago) Nothing at 494 and 394.
The snowline starts on 494 at Minnetonka Blvd. and then get progressively heavier southerly. Still not an accumulation on 494 at Valley view on the asphalt but the grass is getting covered.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2133057 said:


> Not so fast. If Lynch is correct you'll be getting some.
> 
> Said it appears to be trending more north than anticipated.


Of course how couldn't they screw that up


----------



## qualitycut

Would not be bad if people could drive.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Guys out plowing in savage.


----------



## jimslawnsnow




----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2133063 said:


> Guys out plowing in savage.


Im out. Hitting per time stuff south of me. Why not. Might as well make myself feel better lol


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2133057 said:


> Not so fast. If Lynch is correct you'll be getting some.
> 
> Said it appears to be trending more north than anticipated.


That would make sense... NWS must have no clue what's going on then... They basically took all my snow out and have me at 20% chance...

Either that or Lynch is the one without a clue...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2133066 said:


> That would make sense... NWS must have no clue what's going on then... They basically took all my snow out and have me at 20% chance


No. I'm sure the "further North" is that it's in IGH and not Rochester. Look at the radar. Look at who posted.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2133066 said:


> That would make sense... NWS must have no clue what's going on then... They basically took all my snow out and have me at 20% chance...
> 
> Either that or Lynch is the one without a clue...


I was at leas than 1 1-3 tonight well over that


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2133067 said:


> No. I'm sure the "further North" is that it's in IGH and not Rochester. Look at the radar. Look at who posted.


NWS also said 10" southern Dakota County, 1", Northern Hennepin.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2133068 said:


> I was at leas than 1 1-3 tonight well over that


That"s the northern trend.... ^^^^^


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2133070 said:


> That"s the northern trend.... ^^^^^


This.

Already at the 3" mark on grass 1.5" on hard surfaces. Looks like there's more coming from the looks of the radar. Moving pretty slow


----------



## SSS Inc.

Disaster. 35 and 13.


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;2133064 said:


>


Where is all that snow you were supposed to get?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;2133073 said:


> Where is all that snow you were supposed to get?


Training over SSS to quality to skorum.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2133068 said:


> I was at leas than 1 1-3 tonight well over that


So even tighter gradient and more North maybe?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;2133073 said:


> Where is all that snow you were supposed to get?


Not hear yet. I was at 1-3" day. The 1"-2" day. Now back to 1"-3" day. It's been going back and forth from 5"-9" to 6"-10".


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2133076 said:


> Training over SSS to quality to skorum.


That's what I am afraid of. Plus I have two exams tomorrow at school I am not prepared enough for. But I'll take the snow


----------



## NorthernProServ

yellows starting to show up on radar for south metro


----------



## jimslawnsnow




----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;2133078 said:


> Not hear yet. I was at 1-3" day. The 1"-2" day. Now back to 1"-3" day. It's been going back and forth from 5"-9" to 6"-10".


So you were supposed to get snow first, and now we have more than you. And your totals for later are higher?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2133076 said:


> Training over SSS to quality to skorum.


Go lose some money dude


----------



## NorthernProServ

jimslawnsnow;2133081 said:


>


WOW..........That explains SSS post


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2133081 said:


>


Grass probably was in rosemount 3 abd 42 and less than 4 on pavement


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2133083 said:


> Go lose some money dude


I'm not gloating quality. Just saying what the weather is doing real time.

NWS has cloudy for tonight all the way south to Hugo. That's a tight tight gradient.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;2133082 said:


> So you were supposed to get snow first, and now we have more than you. And your totals for later are higher?


Yeah. Totals are about the same for night. Not sure why they are messing with day totals


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2133086 said:


> I'm not gloating quality. Just saying what the weather is doing real time.
> 
> NWS has cloudy for tonight all the way south to Hugo. That's a tight tight gradient.


I know. ...... just messing


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Now I have 1"-2" 5"-9" 1"-2"


----------



## qualitycut

People getting stuck up the smallest hills traffic is cafed


----------



## jimslawnsnow

But NWS shows it done at 6am. Must be 1"-2" after 4am


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Just had calls to NOT plow. Two downtown St.Paul and one in moundsview(which I don't think would need anything anyway). Kinda sucks the St.Paul ones are pretty much the only ones I thought I'd need to service


----------



## qualitycut

Totals trippled here f


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2133036 said:


>


You needed to be 350+ so you eat free.



SSS Inc.;2133047 said:


> Ryde. Pretty sure you'll be plowing out here. Some spots with 2" some are wet slush.


Thank you



qualitycut;2133090 said:


> People getting stuck up the smallest hills traffic is cafed


Keep that cafe south


----------



## Bill1090

I'm starting to feel a bust coming on......


----------



## SSS Inc.

Spotty 1/2" in s mpls


----------



## TKLAWN

Looks like it dropped south of me, not snowing attm.


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;2133097 said:


> Spotty 1/2" in s mpls


Any chance of plowing 1" accounts near Dunwoody?


----------



## ryde307

It really let up in Chanhassen. Roads were just starting to turn white.


----------



## albhb3

holy crap is it snowing gonna go pickk up the wife. Not working tommorrow


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hmm. Channel 5 future cast now shows it being done earlier than thought. Almost put of my area before midnight, but hangs around til 5am


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Stopped here so far


----------



## unit28

Tonight

Snow. The snow could be heavy at times. Some thunder is also possible. Areas of blowing snow after 1am. L


----------



## mnlefty

Really starting to slow here as well... dry stuff nudging down from the north on radar. Looks to be intensifying just south of the river, greens are getting darker with yellow spots mixing in.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Belinda on 11 says it out of south metro by 10 pm. She says 4 inches at the airport is predicted.
Still roads are wet and clear of snow. (Minnetonka)


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Clouds breaking here


----------



## NorthernProServ

MNPLOWCO;2133106 said:


> Belinda on 11 says it out of south metro by 10 pm. She says 4 inches at the airport is predicted.
> Still roads are wet and clear of snow. (Minnetonka)


Have two accounts along Hwy 7. Still sounds like little to nothing there then.


----------



## unit28

I'm watching the Kansas to Nebraska cyclogen cranking up quick


----------



## qualitycut

Do not pull up to white line at intersection seen 3 cars get slid into now


----------



## NorthernProServ

Kind of nice watching it snow south of here and don't have to do a damn thing about it!


----------



## qualitycut

#gotgrassseed


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;2133096 said:


> I'm starting to feel a bust coming on......


It hasn't even gotten to you yet!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ryde. I doubt dunwoody area has more than me. Streets are mostly black here. Sidewalks have maybe 3/4. My deck has 2.5". Light flurries attm.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2133109 said:


> I'm watching the Kansas to Nebraska cyclogen cranking up quick


Soooooooooo............? What's that mean?


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2133113 said:


> It hasn't even gotten to you yet!


Yeah he will get nailed. The models showed that heavy stuff down there last night.

I think I'm done here. Anyone know what lots look like in Bloomington?


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2133113 said:


> It hasn't even gotten to you yet!


Think that barrow line I posted yesterday sinks in line when the kans/neb cyclo moves through


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2133116 said:


> Soooooooooo............? What's that mean?


That's where the giant totals to the south will come from. And thunderstorms below that.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

NorthernProServ;2133108 said:


> Have two accounts along Hwy 7. Still sounds like little to nothing there then.


Nothing to do on 7.


----------



## waterboy

SSS Inc.;2133117 said:


> Yeah he will get nailed. The models showed that heavy stuff down there last night.
> 
> I think I'm done here. Anyone know what lots look like in Bloomington?


France/Old shakopee 4" on pavement


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Almost dropped a foreigner. I'm sooooooo tired of them pushing into my kids.

At Caesars, watching the fountain deal at the end of one of the walkways, and a Frenchie walks up, steps in front of my 14 year old and stands there. My kids' nose was touching the sweater he had wrapped around his neck.

I shoved the guy, who then stumbled into someone else. 

Didn't help that I had a splitting headache and sore butt.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2133125 said:


> Almost dropped a foreigner. I'm sooooooo tired of them pushing into my kids.
> 
> At Caesars, watching the fountain deal at the end of one of the walkways, and a Frenchie walks up, steps in front of my 14 year old and stands there. My kids' nose was touching the sweater he had wrapped around his neck.
> 
> I shoved the guy, who then stumbled into someone else.
> 
> Didn't help that I had a splitting headache and sore butt.


Ahhhh sore butt? What happens in vegas stays in vegas


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;2133117 said:


> Yeah he will get nailed. The models showed that heavy stuff down there last night.
> 
> I think I'm done here. Anyone know what lots look like in Bloomington?


Cluster f********


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2133125 said:


> Almost dropped a foreigner. I'm sooooooo tired of them pushing into my kids.
> 
> At Caesars, watching the fountain deal at the end of one of the walkways, and a Frenchie walks up, steps in front of my 14 year old and stands there. My kids' nose was touching the sweater he had wrapped around his neck.
> 
> I shoved the guy, who then stumbled into someone else.
> 
> Didn't help that I had a splitting headache and sore butt.


If your butt is sore you're doing it wrong.


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2133127 said:


> Ahhhh sore butt? What happens in vegas stays in vegas


Ha thats whati was gonna say


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;2133061 said:


> Would not be bad if people could drive.


Welcome to my world.


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;2133114 said:


> Ryde. I doubt dunwoody area has more than me. Streets are mostly black here. Sidewalks have maybe 3/4. My deck has 2.5". Light flurries attm.


Thanks, I think it's done for me. Looks like it's clearing west and South. I can see mostly bluish skys all around me.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2133066 said:


> That would make sense... NWS must have no clue what's going on then... They basically took all my snow out and have me at 20% chance...
> 
> Either that or Lynch is the one without a clue...


Could be either.
After he said that I looked at radar and he is correct on north but Looks like it's drying out on the north side too.


----------



## NorthernProServ

3 calls for lawn estimates today, people sure have odd timing....then again its only snowing in half the metro.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Off to Netflix with a piping hot cup of cocoa! Have fun down south!!


----------



## qualitycut

Well looks like i get another week off from Lawn


----------



## SSS Inc.

waterboy;2133122 said:


> France/Old shakopee 4" on pavement


Thanks. I'm headed out to check our Bloomington stuff. Mostly airport area and a little sw of there. I bet they don't have as much as France and old Shakopee. I will report my findings.


----------



## Bill1090

NWS lowered me to 3-7".


----------



## banonea

This is what we got here so far.......


----------



## qualitycut

They weren't kidding about a tight gradient man


----------



## jimslawnsnow




----------



## SSS Inc.

Temps have risen. Have risen indeed.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2133146 said:


> Temps have risen. Have risen indeed.


Yea melting a bit. Better hit the bigger per times quick with little snow


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea;2133139 said:


> This is what we got here so far.......


Just wait... I heard 8PM to 4AM for you


----------



## qualitycut

Let up a bunch dodd and 494


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2133142 said:


> They weren't kidding about a tight gradient man


Novak was right!!!


----------



## banonea

The weather channel is in downtown Rochester live.......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I have ice balls falling from the sky. I don't know if I have seen any thing like this before


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2133154 said:


> The weather channel is in downtown Rochester live.......


That means you are going to get cafed


----------



## NorthernProServ

0635 pm snow eagan 
03/23/2016 8.8 inch


----------



## skorum03

Black top I plowed 25 minutes ago doesn't have snow sticking back to it which makes me happy


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2133139 said:


> This is what we got here so far.......


Mom want's to know if all of town looks like that?


----------



## CityGuy

So true!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;2133160 said:


> Black top I plowed 25 minutes ago doesn't have snow sticking back to it which makes me happy


It will once it gets dark


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Rochester schools are closed


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2133158 said:


> That means you are going to get cafed


They just said 5 to 8 with pockets of 12


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2133159 said:


> 0635 pm snow eagan
> 03/23/2016 8.8 inch


Fir sure. Unreal then like 2 inches in mendota heights on pavement anyway. Melting quickly


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea;2133154 said:


> The weather channel is in downtown Rochester live.......


Uh oh... That's always bad...


----------



## SSS Inc.

I'm plowing in Bloomington. Just talked to maintenance guy and this looks like the last time on this property forever. Property is being sold to the city.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Guess I'll bring the plow back to the shop.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2133169 said:


> Guess I'll bring the plow back to the shop.


Guess all my equipment / trucks are filled up for summer work.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;2133169 said:


> Guess I'll bring the plow back to the shop.





LwnmwrMan22;2133174 said:


> Guess all my equipment / trucks are filled up for summer work.


Watch in two weeks us north guys get blasted


----------



## cbservicesllc

Nice red sunset here... lame


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ;2133175 said:


> Watch in two weeks us north guys get blasted


Probably my plows will be up on shelfs by then


----------



## skorum03

Return spring down


----------



## qualitycut

Snowing again, weird. It never stops for an hour or so and starts again


----------



## Polarismalibu

skorum03;2133179 said:


> Return spring down


Should buy my mvp3 you won't have that problem anymore


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2133161 said:


> Mom want's to know if all of town looks like that?


for the most part, little or nothing here as of now. there is a inch or so on the grass and my deck but the roads are just slush right now.......


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2133164 said:


> Rochester schools are closed


they closed them at like 9:00 this morning......


----------



## skorum03

Polarismalibu;2133186 said:


> Should buy my mvp3 you won't have that problem anymore


I can't buy anything after these past two winters


----------



## Doughboy12

One of my places in Apple Valley measured 9".


----------



## Doughboy12

Over by Quality's homes now. RackShack sounds good.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2133193 said:


> One of my places in Apple Valley measured 9".


Wow, nuts...


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2133194 said:


> Over by Quality's homes now. RackShack sounds good.


was just over that way probably headed back to eat something in a bit if my printer ever prints.


----------



## Deershack

What do you call a wild goose?


----------



## Deershack

About 3" off center


----------



## Polarismalibu

Deershack;2133198 said:


> What do you call a wild goose?


 Jerky............


----------



## unit28

Deershack;2133198 said:


> What do you call a wild goose?


Vittles.......


----------



## unit28

omg.........


----------



## unit28

Lightning could accompany the highest frozen precipitation rates...as well. All of this activity will spread enewd through the evening and continue in some areas into the overnight hours.





Please define "all of this activity"......


----------



## skorum03

unit28;2133206 said:


> Lightning could accompany the highest frozen precipitation rates...as well. All of this activity will spread enewd through the evening and continue in some areas into the overnight hours.


Is that big yellow blob in Iowa going to spin up this way?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;2133207 said:


> Is that big yellow blob in Iowa going to spin up this way?


Looks like it's going to hit bill


----------



## qualitycut

At least some girls on snap chat are bored and are keeping it interesting lol


----------



## skorum03

NWS says my snow should be done around 10pm. I don't see it, but ok


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2133209 said:


> at least some girls on snap chat are bored and are keeping it interesting lol


cps?....??


----------



## SSS Inc.

Melting fast in Bloomington. By airport down to hair over an inch.


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;2133212 said:


> Melting fast in Bloomington. By airport down to hair over an inch.


Same here. Anything north of 94 won't be plowed, as of now.


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2133206 said:


> Lightning could accompany the highest frozen precipitation rates...as well. All of this activity will spread enewd through the evening and continue in some areas into the overnight hours.
> 
> Please define "all of this activity"......


Please define where lol


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2133211 said:


> cps?....??


Ha no. You donate?


----------



## qualitycut

I just found out like a month ago they know if you screen shot it oops


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2133206 said:


> Lightning could accompany the highest frozen precipitation rates...as well. All of this activity will spread enewd through the evening and continue in some areas into the overnight hours.
> 
> Please define "all of this activity"......


Yeah... Like I thought it was going to go Southeast...


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2133216 said:


> Ha no. You donate?


He does...


----------



## qualitycut

So from st paul 94 and 52 to cliff and cedar about 8 in difference. Then east 7 miles 3 in


----------



## djagusch

So anybody been around 94 and hwy 61 area? Seems it would be on the edge of possible, to not much. 1 inch trigger.


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;2133221 said:


> So from st paul 94 and 52 to cliff and cedar about 8 in difference. Then east 7 miles 3 in


So what was the amount at 94 and 52?


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;2133220 said:


> He does...


No, not that I know of??


----------



## unit28

Advisories dropped out 

I bet Jimbo hears the first clap
Heavy bullseye Rochester, or just east after axis shifts


----------



## unit28

skorum03;2133207 said:


> Is that big yellow blob in Iowa going to spin up this way?


it'll hit the red hatch I posted yesterday se corner


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2133218 said:


> Yeah... Like I thought it was going to go Southeast...


No doubt......Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;2133224 said:


> So what was the amount at 94 and 52?


Wet lots....... supposedly Woodbury 3 ish


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;2133223 said:


> So anybody been around 94 and hwy 61 area? Seems it would be on the edge of possible, to not much. 1 inch trigger.


Its it those townhomes?


----------



## skorum03

Barely snowing here now, maybe I luck out and am out of this by 10


----------



## qualitycut

Stress free plowing. Good timing at least


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;2133230 said:


> Its it those townhomes?


Yep, they are about 4 city blocks north of 94 and 61.


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;2133233 said:


> Yep, they are about 4 city blocks north of 94 and 61.


I would imagine you're good


----------



## TKLAWN

Novak is bragging how accurate his accumulation map is


----------



## qualitycut

I would hate to get that cafe in Iowa headed ne


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2133237 said:


> I would hate to get that cafe in Iowa headed ne


No kidding.

Edit. Oh cafe!


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2133168 said:


> I'm plowing in Bloomington. Just talked to maintenance guy and this looks like the last time on this property forever. Property is being sold to the city.


Hmmm....were you plowing the thunderbird?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

At the Wynn Buffet, pounding the sushi.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2133239 said:


> No kidding.
> 
> Edit. Oh cafe!


Haha. You may be plowing


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2133241 said:


> At the Wynn Buffet, pounding the sushi.


If it smells like tuna hit it


----------



## qualitycut

My plan for tonight was Chipotle and dvr. Taco bell willl have to do


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2133241 said:


> At the Wynn Buffet, pounding the sushi.


Your just supposed to eat it.


----------



## ryde307

Drakeslayer;2133240 said:


> Hmmm....were you plowing the thunderbird?


I obviously haven't paid attention because I thought that place was gone years ago. I helped my dad abandon the well there 15 years ago or so because it was going to be developed at the time. Or so I thought.


----------



## Drakeslayer

ryde307;2133248 said:


> I obviously haven't paid attention because I thought that place was gone years ago. I helped my dad abandon the well there 15 years ago or so because it was going to be developed at the time. Or so I thought.


Might be called the ramada now. Mall of Africa is the buyer.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2133241 said:


> At the Wynn Buffet, pounding the sushi.


And that folks, is how one gets tapeworms.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2133242 said:


> Haha. You may be plowing


I was hoping it would slide north of me.


----------



## Bill1090

NWS says 10-14" for here. It's like a carbon copy of the first storm.


----------



## Bill1090

Snowing ice balls.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2133237 said:


> I would hate to get that cafe in Iowa headed ne


Yeah I just saw that! I think I would just crawl in bed and cover up...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2133251 said:


> And that folks, is how one gets tapeworms.


I could lose a few pounds before summer work.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2133260 said:


> Yeah I just saw that! I think I would just crawl in bed and cover up...


This 7 plus of slop is crappy. Bsck drag then get stuck


----------



## qualitycut

So city has not plowed since they did at the half inch


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2133248 said:


> I obviously haven't paid attention because I thought that place was gone years ago. I helped my dad abandon the well there 15 years ago or so because it was going to be developed at the time. Or so I thought.


Like Drake said, it's the Ramada now, er was... Got pretty hammered down there the last few years state fire school was there


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2133259 said:


> Snowing ice balls.


I had that a few hours ago


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2133263 said:


> So city has not plowed since they did at the half inch


They are done with thier 8


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2133262 said:


> This 7 plus of slop is crappy. Bsck drag then get stuck


Are you driving a ford??


----------



## NorthernProServ

jimslawnsnow;2133267 said:


> They are done with thier 8


Must be nice right?


----------



## qualitycut

Cafeing blizzard quit working


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;2133268 said:


> Are you driving a ford??


Must be....


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2133268 said:


> Are you driving a ford??


Yea but you back drag then it turns to ice.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;2133250 said:


> Might be called the ramada now. Mall of Africa is the buyer.


It is the Ramada. The old Totem pole is laying behind the Bridgemans by Minnehaha falls. And yes I've plowed it for 15 years.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2133273 said:


> It is the Ramada. The old Totem pole is laying behind the Bridgemans by Minnehaha falls. And yes I've plowed it for 15 years.


I'm sure the old Indian theme got too offensive...


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2133275 said:


> I'm sure the old Indian theme got too offensive...


What I was told is the whole western theme was too masculine. The chicks didn't dig it. So they scrapped all the stuff I loved about the place. Lots of history there including all the Northstars stories I've heard over the years.


----------



## qualitycut

Pulled the cover off plow and the b plug in came out of the module


----------



## TKLAWN

Man v plows are cafeing stupid


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2133281 said:


> Man v plows are cafeing stupid


Bahahahaha. Why?


----------



## qualitycut

Wonder what's happening by jim and bano


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;2133281 said:


> Man v plows are cafeing stupid


 ........


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2133282 said:


> Bahahahaha. Why?


It's just been a while since I used ours and I don't feel like I'm getting anything done.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2133285 said:


> It's just been a while since I used ours and I don't feel like I'm getting anything done.


Trade ot for that new bossplow


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2133286 said:


> Trade ot for that new bossplow


Negative, I hear they blow a lot of return springs! Lol

#wideout


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2133283 said:


> Wonder what's happening by jim and bano


Just got back from checking all my accounts, no more than 3/4" ANY WARE........


----------



## banonea

Back at the shop waiting. .......


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea;2133290 said:


> Back at the shop waiting. .......


Ha! Is it snowing there? Looks like it on radar?


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2133292 said:


> Ha! Is it snowing there? Looks like it on radar?


Looks like Albert lea is getting hit good


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;2133292 said:


> Ha! Is it snowing there? Looks like it on radar?


It is but less than a ince every ware.......


----------



## qualitycut

This is boring where is everyone?


----------



## Doughboy12

I'm done now...


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2133297 said:


> This is boring where is everyone?


Didn't have time to stop at Rack Shack.


----------



## qualitycut

Could have left a lot of stuff melt.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2133300 said:


> Could have left a lot of stuff melt.


Drove all over creation. Got out twice in the last 6-7 places.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2133300 said:


> Could have left a lot of stuff melt.


Was close to my favorite cul-de-sack. Twice.
Still a lot of plow jockeys out doing parking lots by your spot close to Cliff and Cedar.


----------



## qualitycut

I could make last cakk at kod


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2133303 said:


> I could make last cakk at kod


But I wouldn't have time to meet you...


----------



## Doughboy12

Stupid couple is rowing to Hawaii....WTF


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2133297 said:


> This is boring where is everyone?


Just got done watching David Copperfield. Gotta get some sleep. Hitting the road in 6 hours for Hollywood, Rodeo Drive and Santa Monica Pier.


----------



## andersman02

They weren't kidding about the sharp gradient, my house in Burnsville had 7" North facing drive. In bloomington I had 0-4"


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2133306 said:


> Just got done watching David Copperfield. Gotta get some sleep. Hitting the road in 6 hours for Hollywood, Rodeo Drive and Santa Monica Pier.


Nice. That should be fun. 
Restaurant at the end of the pier is very reasonable and tasty. Get the fish tacos.
"Located at the very end of the picturesque Santa Monica Pier, Mariasol."

http://www.mariasol.com/home


----------



## qualitycut

andersman02;2133307 said:


> They weren't kidding about the sharp gradient, my house in Burnsville had 7" North facing drive. In bloomington I had 0-4"


Everything north of 494 abd 52 we let melt


----------



## Camden

Southern MN looks like it's still getting pounded.


----------



## Bill1090

I'm only at 4-6". What a bust!!


----------



## qualitycut

Jims going to get a ft the way it looks


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2133313 said:


> I'm only at 4-6". What a bust!!


Trust me you are lucky this stuff kinda sucked


----------



## jimslawnsnow

4"-5" inches here. Looks like a blizzard out though with the wind


----------



## qualitycut

Well see if i get any calls tomorrow because we didn't plow. We plowed everything that hsd 1.5 or more on them. Tons of melting went on.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2133315 said:


> Trust me you are lucky this stuff kinda sucked


Oh I'm not complaining. Just kinda funny that a lot of places shut down for the storm of the century, and we only got an average snowfall.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2133323 said:


> Oh I'm not complaining. Just kinda funny that a lot of places shut down for the storm of the century, and we only got an average snowfall.


I think it's going to spin and the bottom half will hit you


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2133324 said:


> I think it's going to spin and the bottom half will hit you


That'll take forever to get here.


----------



## Bill1090

Do I plow the residentials now or wait for this next band? Hmmm.


----------



## snowman55

Robin Meade looks exceptionally yummy this morning...

What a blast, 13 hour shift in my truck . Measured 12" in apple valley.


----------



## snowman55

Quality may have seen me.


----------



## albhb3

Rochester cams look nasty gettinfpounded hard glad i didnt go to dubuque


----------



## Bill1090

I wonder how Jim and Bano are making out?


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2133297 said:


> This is boring where is everyone?


Sleeping because we didn't get snow.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;2133353 said:


> Sleeping because we didn't get snow.


True that. Went to bed before 10 it was nice


----------



## qualitycut

Of course 3 calls all were there was least snow


----------



## qualitycut

The best is the 4 calks in 20 min from 1 place that's on call for salt. I cukd have told you last night it would need salt


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2133375 said:


> The best is the 4 calks in 20 min from 1 place that's on call for salt.


jeesh you must have good technique


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2133372 said:


> Of course 3 calls all were there was least snow


That's the hard part... almost just have to plow it... People hear 4 inches of snow fell but they might have an inch or less on pavement... They don't care what the difference is


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;2133380 said:


> jeesh you must have good technique


You beat me to it.


----------



## Doughboy12

snowman55;2133339 said:


> Quality may have seen me.


You did a good job of avoiding me....:waving:


----------



## Doughboy12

Someone is looking into replacing their lift cylinder today. Or maybe a blown seal. Not me. 
Going down 694 some guy blows past me sparks flying...hinged backdrag bouncing off the pavement. Half mile later he's pulling to the side of the road. Poor fella. Oh and if it was someone reading this...clean the snow off the roof of your truck. Your cheaply flasher was totally hidden. And you should shut it off going down the road...IMHO.
Edit: I watched as the plow slowly dropped as we drove along.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2133385 said:


> That's the hard part... almost just have to plow it... People hear 4 inches of snow fell but they might have an inch or less on pavement... They don't care what the difference is


But 3/4 of the driveway is black. 1 the neighbors we plow was all pavement and lady across thought we plowed that but not hers. Half inch at best. I aunt plowing because tge news says there was 4 and there is .5 on the driveway


----------



## qualitycut

Now i got suckered into loading snow cafe


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2133392 said:


> Someone is looking into replacing their lift cylinder today. Or maybe a blown seal. Not me.
> Going down 694 some guy blows past me sparks flying...hinged backdrag bouncing off the pavement. Half mile later he's pulling to the side of the road. Poor fella. Oh and if it was someone reading this...clean the snow off the roof of your truck. Your cheaply flasher was totally hidden. And you should shut it off going down the road...IMHO.
> Edit: I watched as the plow slowly dropped as we drove along.


My roof is self cleanings, still cleaning itself


----------



## qualitycut

At this rate my lawn will be showing later today


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ended with about 9" here. Only 2 of us doing drives. Only 1 town home complaining so far


----------



## Bill1090

Cafe gets heavier and heavier every minute.


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;2133415 said:


> Cafe gets heavier and heavier every minute.


Lucky......


----------



## Doughboy12

At it again I see. Some people never learn.


----------



## CityGuy

Wind has a bite to it today.


----------



## Bill1090

All done. Glad we didn't get a foot. 

#NeedASnowblower!


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;2133441 said:


> All done. Glad we didn't get a foot.
> 
> #NeedASnowblower!


Too wet and heavy up here for my little one. I pushed on anyway...


----------



## qualitycut

H pattern on the bobcat when it also has iso is so much different feeling


----------



## Doughboy12

Pre sale tickets for Metalica are gone. Under 2 hours. 
Looks like the robo buyers have figured this out too.


----------



## albhb3

Doughboy12;2133444 said:


> Pre sale tickets for Metalica are gone. Under 2 hours.
> Looks like the robo buyers have figured this out too.


overated... kinda like 93x's taste in women yikes


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;2133444 said:


> Pre sale tickets for Metalica are gone. Under 2 hours.
> Looks like the robo buyers have figured this out too.


Should have been quicker. I have floor seats.


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;2133444 said:


> Pre sale tickets for Metalica are gone. Under 2 hours.
> Looks like the robo buyers have figured this out too.


Yep. There was a post on Reddit a couple weeks ago about another concert that sold out in minutes. Shortly thereafter all the ticket sales sites had them up for sale.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2133450 said:


> Should have been quicker. I have floor seats.


I didn't want any........FYI.

Keep trying.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;2133454 said:


> I didn't want any........FYI.
> 
> Keep trying.


I heard that Axel Rose might be joining ACDC to finish their tour.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

76°F, top is down on the convertible. Completely sunny here in Hollywood, CA.


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2133456 said:


> I heard that Axel Rose might be joining ACDC to finish their tour.


Saw that too....
He won't show up anyway.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2133461 said:


> 76°F, top is down on the convertible. Completely sunny here in Hollywood, CA.


Did you see my restaurant tip?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2133463 said:


> Did you see my restaurant tip?


I've been following along.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2133466 said:


> I've been following along.


Rusty Pelican is where it's at.

(I'm a foodie, I can tell you where to get good eats in any major city I've visited.)


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So. Cal. is interesting.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2133471 said:


> So. Cal. is interesting.


Drive up PCH into Malibu. There is a Starbucks on the right side in a little shopping area with a surf shop and grocery store. You are bound to see someone famous. You will also pass where they filmed Baywatch and a couple good restaurants on the ocean side.


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;2133454 said:


> I didn't want any........FYI.
> 
> Keep trying.


Somebody's grumpy today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2133473 said:


> Drive up PCH into Malibu. There is a Starbucks on the right side in a little shopping area with a surf shop and grocery store. You are bound to see someone famous. You will also pass where they filmed Baywatch and a couple good restaurants on the ocean side.


We're gonna work our way that way. Having lunch here at Kodak Theater, heading towards Rodeo Drive, then up to Malibu. End up at the pier.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2133475 said:


> We're gonna work our way that way. Having lunch here at Kodak Theater, heading towards Rodeo Drive, then up to Malibu. End up at the pier.


Wave to Charlie Sheen while your up there. :waving:


----------



## albhb3

melting off fast parts of the backyard clear


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;2133475 said:


> We're gonna work our way that way. Having lunch here at Kodak Theater, heading towards Rodeo Drive, then up to Malibu. End up at the pier.


let me guess before long we get a pic of you in a mankini on the beach


----------



## Bill1090

albhb3;2133485 said:


> let me guess before long we get a pic of you in a mankini on the beach


Yuck......


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;2133488 said:


> Yuck......


This........


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2133461 said:


> 76°F, top is down on the convertible. Completely sunny here in Hollywood, CA.


Fiat? ......? Or a Sebring?


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2133496 said:


> Fiat? ......? Or a Sebring?


Hard to say... Does Dodge make a convertible?


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2133498 said:


> Hard to say... Does Dodge make a convertible?


Yeah a 200 and a Fiat 500


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2133500 said:


> Yeah a 200 and a Fiat 500


Could be either one of those... and I bet the seats are horrendous...


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2133403 said:


> Now i got suckered into loading snow cafe


Loading??? Thought it was all melting away??


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Just finished. Geez this stuff is heavy


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Crap. The 10 day looks cold again


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;2133511 said:


> Crap. The 10 day looks cold again


#navigator


----------



## ryde307

Anyone going to the auction Sat?


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;2133511 said:


> Crap. The 10 day looks cold again


There are even a few chances for snow. Welcome to Normal I guess. 
Didn't someone say we would be doing some kind of pre-em apps or fert by now?  (This is by best effort to be like you lawn guys)


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;2133515 said:


> Anyone going to the auction Sat?


Are you looking for a small wheel loader? If so pm me, I know of one we were looking at. We just bought a Case 321.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2133517 said:


> There are even a few chances for snow. Welcome to Normal I guess.
> Didn't someone say we would be doing some kind of pre-em apps or fert by now?


Oh I'm getting questions.... "Well Trugreen is out!"

R-tards...


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

cbservicesllc;2133519 said:


> Oh I'm getting questions.... "Well Trugreen is out!"
> 
> R-tards...


Spring Touch was putting down preemergent already in St. Peter on March 16


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;2133518 said:


> Are you looking for a small wheel loader? If so pm me, I know of one we were looking at. We just bought a Case 321.


Always in the market for a good deal, but am I actively looking to buy one- no. Thanks for the heads up though. I hear back about some snow accounts in the next week or so. Those would decide what to purchase next. We used to sub them but will bring them in house if we keep them do to some issues. I would be in the market for something to push a 10-12' pusher and another skid.

Did you ever have any luck with another dump?

Sat auction is alot of golf course and lawn jockey cafe. I just got for something to do and meet people. One of these times I will track you down at RB or another auction and meet the famous SSS.


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;2133522 said:


> Always in the market for a good deal, but am I actively looking to buy one- no. Thanks for the heads up though. I hear back about some snow accounts in the next week or so. Those would decide what to purchase next. We used to sub them but will bring them in house if we keep them do to some issues. I would be in the market for something to push a 10-12' pusher and another skid.
> 
> Did you ever have any luck with another dump?
> 
> Sat auction is alot of golf course and lawn jockey cafe. I just got for something to do and meet people. One of these times I will track you down at RB or another auction and meet the famous SSS.


Not so sure about the famous part but i did have an award winning TV show. 

The other loader I found is a Case 321 at an auction that was suppose to happen today but they had too much snow so it's tomorrow. Its 10 years old but only 1,100 hours and looks like it too. You might want to check it out.


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;2133524 said:


> Not so sure about the famous part but i did have an award winning TV show.
> 
> The other loader I found is a Case 321 at an auction that was suppose to happen today but they had too much snow so it's tomorrow. Its 10 years old but only 1,100 hours and looks like it too. You might want to check it out.


Sent you a PM.


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2133508 said:


> Just finished. Geez this stuff is heavy


Looks like you hammered the curb on the NE corner of the theater...


----------



## Doughboy12

Lawn Enforcer;2133521 said:


> Spring Touch was putting down preemergent already in St. Peter on March 16


Well they did have a couple of 70 degree days. :waving:


----------



## TKLAWN

Wild 2 backstrom 0


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2133528 said:


> Looks like you hammered the curb on the NE corner of the theater...


Wouldn't have been me


----------



## qualitycut

The snow in my backyard that gets no sun hardly melted there is about a 6-7 in difference from where the house blocks the sun


----------



## CityGuy

And just like that Parise has a trick.


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2133536 said:


> Wouldn't have been me


The wife??? That had to hurt.......


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;2133522 said:


> Always in the market for a good deal, but am I actively looking to buy one- no. Thanks for the heads up though. I hear back about some snow accounts in the next week or so. Those would decide what to purchase next. We used to sub them but will bring them in house if we keep them do to some issues. I would be in the market for something to push a 10-12' pusher and another skid.
> 
> Did you ever have any luck with another dump?
> 
> Sat auction is alot of golf course and lawn jockey cafe. I just got for something to do and meet people. One of these times I will track you down at RB or another auction and meet the famous SSS.


Famous you must be talking about SR


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2133496 said:


> Fiat? ......? Or a Sebring?


You'd be proud. 2016 Mustang.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Curling in on! LIVE!!!!!


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS women's curling on NBCSN. Live from Canada.
Edit: you already know^


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2133552 said:


> SSS women's curling on NBCSN. Live from Canada.


Ooooh you almost beat him....:laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Getting to be a long day, but it sure is fun out here.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2133549 said:


> You'd be proud. 2016 Mustang.


Nice!!! Cobra


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2133552 said:


> SSS women's curling on NBCSN. Live from Canada.
> Edit: you already know^


You two are cute! !


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2133551 said:


> Curling in on! LIVE!!!!!


Thanks for the heads up


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2133543 said:


> The wife??? That had to hurt.......


She said it wasn't her either. I'm sure she was careful. She had the 4 year old and almost 3 year old with


----------



## Greenery

SSS Inc.;2133551 said:


> Curling in on! LIVE!!!!!


Ghey..........


----------



## SSS Inc.

Greenery;2133560 said:


> Ghey..........


There are usually a few hotties working the brooms. Not always though.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I saw something odd today. Looked like a dirt bike with a skinny snowmobile track. I'm sure it had a wheel or 2 in the front


----------



## Greenery

jimslawnsnow;2133562 said:


> I saw something odd today. Looked like a dirt bike with a skinny snowmobile track. I'm sure it had a wheel or 2 in the front


http://www.timbersled.com/en-us


----------



## Greenery

SSS Inc.;2133561 said:


> There are usually a few hotties working the brooms. Not always though.


Just giving you heck...☺


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2133559 said:


> She said it wasn't her either. I'm sure she was careful. She had the 4 year old and almost 3 year old with


She did a good job. Tell her it looks nice...:waving:


----------



## Doughboy12

Greenery;2133563 said:


> http://www.timbersled.com/en-us


This........kit costs as much as the bike!!! payup


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2133565 said:


> She did a good job. Tell her it looks nice...:waving:


Whatcha upto in my neck of the woods?


----------



## Doughboy12

Why doesn't the money guy show up right??? :angry:


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2133567 said:


> Whatcha upto in my neck of the woods?


Making sure you got it done.....:waving:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2133569 said:


> Making sure you got it done.....:waving:


You atleast could of came and helped. But then you might need to change your screen name to stickboy12. I lost 5 lbs today. Seriously


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2133570 said:


> You atleast could of came and helped. But then you might need to change your screen name to stickboy12. I lost 5 lbs today. Seriously


I thought you were going to plow???


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2133571 said:


> I thought you were going to plow???


I did my route with the truck, except the 3 patio homes, 6 town homes and the yellow town homes


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2133572 said:


> I did my route with the truck, except the 3 patio homes, 6 town homes and the yellow town homes


The ones by your dad's place? (Or is it FIL)


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2133573 said:


> The ones by your dad's place? (Or is it FIL)


Yeah. Dads. FIL lives in River Falls


----------



## jimslawnsnow

No winter employees is taking its toll on me. I'm not actively looking as the season is near the end. I sure hope I can find some next winter. Kinda hard for.people to want to work knowing you might only work 10 hours a month. And it seems the guys who are laid off in the winter really don't want to do much anyway. 

I was tossing the idea around of buying a big inverted blower and renting a tractor to put it on. It would make the route go faster


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2133567 said:


> Whatcha upto in my neck of the woods?


Hes like lwmr his service area is 150 sq miles


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2133575 said:


> No winter employees is taking its toll on me. I'm not actively looking as the season is near the end. I sure hope I can find some next winter. Kinda hard for.people to want to work knowing you might only work 10 hours a month. And it seems the guys who are laid off in the winter really don't want to do much anyway.
> 
> I was tossing the idea around of buying a big inverted blower and renting a tractor to put it on. It would make the route go faster


Why not keep a summer guy around and have him collect unemployment?


----------



## Drakeslayer

jimslawnsnow;2133575 said:


> No winter employees is taking its toll on me. I'm not actively looking as the season is near the end. I sure hope I can find some next winter. Kinda hard for.people to want to work knowing you might only work 10 hours a month. And it seems the guys who are laid off in the winter really don't want to do much anyway.
> 
> I was tossing the idea around of buying a big inverted blower and renting a tractor to put it on. It would make the route go faster


My brother is thinking the same. He has 100 or so drives in a fairly tight area. Does them with a skid and truck right now. He is thinking about a tractor and blower for next season.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2133580 said:


> Why not keep a summer guy around and have him collect unemployment?


This......


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2133579 said:


> Hes like lwmr his service area is 150 sq miles


Oakdale to Owatona.......:laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

I see Trump stupt to a all new low. What a child.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2133584 said:


> I see Trump stupt to a all new low. What a child.


I thought you liked him?


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2133585 said:


> I thought you liked him?


That would be Coach.........


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2133585 said:


> I thought you liked him?


Wait, what? Where have you been? I liked him for about the first two weeks. If he didn't talk I may like him again.


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;2133584 said:


> I see Trump stupt to a all new low. What a child.


Dood, just admit your voting for Hillary and get over it.


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2133588 said:


> Dood, just admit your voting for Hillary and get over it.


Unfortunately I will vote for him if i have to but he needs to shut his cafing mouth and think before he opens it.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2133587 said:


> Wait, what? Where have you been? I liked him for about the first two weeks. If he didn't talk I may like him again.


I just remember the first 2 weeks when everyone on his wagon. Hillary it is!


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;2133586 said:


> That would be Coach.........


I think me or Lwnmwrman named him that. Can't remember exactly.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2133590 said:


> I just remember the first 2 weeks when everyone on his wagon. Hillary it is!


Its like the new chick school.


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;2133589 said:


> Unfortunately I will vote for him if i have to but he needs to shut his cafing mouth and think before he opens it.


What did he say? And yes I agree he says some stupid sheet.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2133584 said:


> I see Trump stupt to a all new low. What a child.


What'd he do?


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2133595 said:


> What'd he do?


Google trump cruz wife and probably find it


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2133596 said:


> Google trump cruz wife and probably find it


I was wondering if that was what you were referring to.

Just so I'm clear on this, Ted's Super Pac can run anti-Melania Trump ads but as soon as Trump stands up for her HE suddenly becomes the problem?

Why didn't Ted disavow those ads? He could've easily come out and said "Our wives are off-limits. I don't support these ads, they are wrong and shouldn't be a part of this campaign." How hard would that have been? But NOOOOO, he was completely silent.

Most people see right through Ted's BS.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2133596 said:


> Google trump cruz wife and probably find it


Just sayin... Cruz started it with the Facebook ad targeted at Mormons with Trump's wife and her GQ nude photo shoot...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2133598 said:


> I was wondering if that was what you were referring to.
> 
> Just so I'm clear on this, Ted's Super Pac can run anti-Melania Trump ads but as soon as Trump stands up for her HE suddenly becomes the problem?
> 
> Why didn't Ted disavow those ads? He could've easily come out and said "Our wives are off-limits. I don't support these ads, they are wrong and shouldn't be a part of this campaign." How hard would that have been? But NOOOOO, he was completely silent.
> 
> Most people see right through Ted's BS.


Well this guy said it better than I did...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2133599 said:


> Just sayin... Cruz started it with the Facebook ad targeted at Mormons with Trump's wife and her GQ nude photo shoot...


Ummmm ted didn't do the picture


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2133601 said:


> Ummmm ted didn't do the picture


Close enough...


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2133601 said:


> Ummmm ted didn't do the picture


He didn't admonish the people who did it either.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2133598 said:


> I was wondering if that was what you were referring to.
> 
> Just so I'm clear on this, Ted's Super Pac can run anti-Melania Trump ads but as soon as Trump stands up for her HE suddenly becomes the problem?
> 
> Why didn't Ted disavow those ads? He could've easily come out and said "Our wives are off-limits. I don't support these ads, they are wrong and shouldn't be a part of this campaign." How hard would that have been? But NOOOOO, he was completely silent.
> 
> Most people see right through Ted's BS.


Actually he said your wife is lovely and i love my wife so he never said anything bad. So Trump's wife poses nude in a magazine and some supporters post a picture anyone could find online and then trump comes out and attacks cruzs wife? Super classy presidential candidate. Just shows how unstable he is.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2133603 said:


> He didn't admonish the people who did it either.


Well trump took weeks to disenvow the kkk leaders endorsement also so......... do people actually need to say that word?


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2133602 said:


> Close enough...


Not really.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2133605 said:


> Well trump took weeks to disenvow the kkk leaders endorsement also so......... do people actually need to say that word?


Hey, at least we can all agree that Hillary has had a KKK mentor for years so we know who the real enemy is...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2133607 said:


> Hey, at least we can all agree that Hillary has had a KKK mentor for years so we know who the real enemy is...


My point is the guy is supposed to be professional and he talks and says cafe like kanaye west


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2133608 said:


> My point is the guy is supposed to be professional and he talks and says cafe like kanaye west


Yeah... I get it... He does really need someone to tell him to speak a little more diplomatically...

It's been easy to gather those fed up with the establishment because it was Trump vs everyone... Now with it basically being 2 (let's be real, Kasich doesn't matter) Cruz will definitely have an easier time getting delegates...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Twenty hours later, we are back at the motel. Time to go gamble one last time.


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;2133350 said:


> I wonder how Jim and Bano are making out?


Just finished with everything a hour ago. Only things that happened is:

1. Pulled my guys off the roads at 3:30 am after my brother was almost taken out by a semi truck , couldn't see 5 ft in front of the truck

2. Broke the plastic on my passenger mirror on my truck:realmad:

3. Had a lift chain come loose:angry:

4. Fairly sure I am dropping McDonalds. they decided to play bit$h :realmad:

All in all, things could have been worse.........


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;2133611 said:


> Just finished with everything a hour ago. Only things that happened is:
> 
> 1. Pulled my guys off the roads at 3:30 am after my brother was almost taken out by a semi truck , couldn't see 5 ft in front of the truck
> 
> 2. Broke the plastic on my passenger mirror on my truck:realmad:
> 
> 3. Had a lift chain come loose:angry:
> 
> 4. Fairly sure I am dropping McDonalds. they decided to play bit$h :realmad:
> 
> All in all, things could have been worse.........


Wow you're doing LwnMwr type hours!


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea;2133611 said:


> Just finished with everything a hour ago. Only things that happened is:
> 
> 1. Pulled my guys off the roads at 3:30 am after my brother was almost taken out by a semi truck , couldn't see 5 ft in front of the truck
> 
> 2. Broke the plastic on my passenger mirror on my truck:realmad:
> 
> 3. Had a lift chain come loose:angry:
> 
> 4. Fairly sure I am dropping McDonalds. they decided to play bit$h :realmad:
> 
> All in all, things could have been worse.........


How much you end up with?


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2133610 said:


> Twenty hours later, we are back at the motel. Time to go gamble one last time.


You drove from LV to LA and back in one day? Yikes! Are you guys filming everything so you can star in the new National Lampoon's vacation? You do come across as the Clark Griswold type now that I think about it...


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;2133614 said:


> You drove from LV to LA and back in one day? Yikes! Are you guys filming everything so you can star in the new National Lampoon's vacation? You do come across as the Clark Griswold type now that I think about it...


Never thought about that but you make a excellent point


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2133614 said:


> You drove from LV to LA and back in one day? Yikes! Are you guys filming everything so you can star in the new National Lampoon's vacation? You do come across as the Clark Griswold type now that I think about it...


Lol!......!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2133614 said:


> You drove from LV to LA and back in one day? Yikes! Are you guys filming everything so you can star in the new National Lampoon's vacation? You do come across as the Clark Griswold type now that I think about it...


Cafe man, that drive is nothing to Lwnmwrman!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2133580 said:


> Why not keep a summer guy around and have him collect unemployment?


I have my full time summer guy. I only need 1 guy in thr summer with a few fill in guys. I need another 3 to 5 more for winter.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Looks like soil temps are back in the 30's statewide... #Trugreenfail


----------



## cbservicesllc

I think he was doing it wrong...

http://www.kare11.com/mb/news/man-loses-leg-after-shooting-lawmower-full-of-explosives/100204352


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;2133642 said:


> I think he was doing it wrong...
> 
> http://www.kare11.com/mb/news/man-loses-leg-after-shooting-lawmower-full-of-explosives/100204352


Was just going to post this..........


----------



## mnlefty

cbservicesllc;2133630 said:


> Cafe man, that drive is nothing to Lwnmwrman!


About half of his old plow route... :laughing: I kid, I kid...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Helped the wife unload the dishwasher and cut my finger bad on the dumb ninja blade deal. Told her to hand wash it from now on. Imagine if one of the kids would have grabbed it?


----------



## ryde307

This is probably a dumb question but the dump we bought has a tarp system. When The tarp is lowered to cover the load anything over 20 mph it will catch the wind and pull it up like a big sail. How do you use one of these tarp systems?
I called the company and they had no clue what I was talking about.


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2133646 said:


> Helped the wife unload the dishwasher and cut my finger bad on the dumb ninja blade deal. Told her to hand wash it from now on. Imagine if one of the kids would have grabbed it?


That will teach you to do that woman's work.......

JK......What nice husband.


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2133614 said:


> You drove from LV to LA and back in one day? Yikes! Are you guys filming everything so you can star in the new National Lampoon's vacation? You do come across as the Clark Griswold type now that I think about it...


Mechanic 2: Ain't never seen anyone so cafe-all stupid as you driving off that road. You musta got manure for your brains.
Clark: Yeah, well, I'm from out of town. So, what's the bill? Come on, come on, how much?
Mechanic 1: How much you got?
Clark: No, I'm asking how much the repairs are.
Mechanic 1: And I'm asking how much you got!
Clark: You're out of your mind. Look, I don't have time to play around, OK? So how much is it?
Mechanic 1: [waving a wrench] All of it, boy!
Clark: What does your sheriff think of your business practices?
[Mechanic 1 laughs and shows Clark his sheriff's badge]


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2133639 said:


> Looks like soil temps are back in the 30's statewide... #Trugreenfail


I learned that thanks to cbservicesllc Facebook! !


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2133648 said:


> This is probably a dumb question but the dump we bought has a tarp system. When The tarp is lowered to cover the load anything over 20 mph it will catch the wind and pull it up like a big sail. How do you use one of these tarp systems?
> I called the company and they had no clue what I was talking about.


Thats how they are anytime i seen one.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2133649 said:


> That will teach you to do that woman's work.......
> 
> JK......What nice husband.


I told her I get hurt more doing work in the house than I do working in the shop or working outside


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2133614 said:


> You drove from LV to LA and back in one day? Yikes! Are you guys filming everything so you can star in the new National Lampoon's vacation? You do come across as the Clark Griswold type now that I think about it...


The only traffic we hit was last night on the way back, in San Bernardino. Went 10 moh for 10 miles. Other than that, it was smooth sailing driving around.

4 hours to get to the Hollywood sign, then we walked around d the Hollywood Walk of Fame, had lunch, drove down Rodeo Drive, dove up to Malibu and the Pacific Coast Hughway, then over the Thousand Oaks through the Santa Monica Mountains, then back down to the Santa Monica Pier. Had dinner, watched the sunset, dipped our toes in the ocean (water is 60 degrees, so couldn't swim) and drove back.

My wife drove about an hour of the leg back, I couldn't do it anymore. My family is good at road trips, they will just sleep when they get bored.

This was after Tuesday we had driven to the Grand Canyon / Hoover Dam and back. We didn't do the National Park, but opted for some Tribal access instead which is a little over 2 hours away from LV.

My wife and I have flown to Buffalo, NY to pick up a truck, turned around and drove it back and turned that trio in 28 hours.

One year I drove straight through with my family, MIL and SIL from El Paso TX to our house (28 hours). Everyone had fallen asleep, so I figured what good was stopping to get a motel.

Like I said, I can handle driving, and can usually stay awake. He'll, even Pillsbury as asked me if I ever sleep.

Even now, just went to bed 3 hours ago and am awake again. Too bad my family will be sleeping until noon probably. Our flight leaves tonight at 1 am, with nothing on the docket for today. Not sure if we'll just go hang out at the pool, try to squeeze in one more snow, or T-shirt shop for our boys.


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;2133652 said:


> Thats how they are anytime i seen one.


It's not driveable as is. Did just get a call back from the tarp company and figured it out. Whoever installed the system did not put enough springs on the arms. IT does not have enough tension to hold it down.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2133652 said:


> Thats how they are anytime i seen one.


I always thought you would put bungee cords on the sides to hold it down if you wanted, like any other tarp.


----------



## skorum03

Who on here wanted to sell a dethatcher? I will be in the market for one in the next couple weeks


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2133653 said:


> I told her I get hurt more doing work in the house than I do working in the shop or working outside


A mans got to know his limitations....
Clint Eastwood


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2133655 said:


> It's not driveable as is. Did just get a call back from the tarp company and figured it out. Whoever installed the system did not put enough springs on the arms. IT does not have enough tension to hold it down.


I figured maybe it was something to do with slack in the arms or tarp... Cool that you got it figured out!


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2133654 said:


> ...Not sure if we'll just go hang out at the pool, try to squeeze in one more snow, or T-shirt shop for our boys.


Freudian slip in there...???


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;2133660 said:


> I figured maybe it was something to do with slack in the arms or tarp... Cool that you got it figured out!


I've seen a few going down the road like that. Can't be good on the tarp...and the arms go up high enough to hit a bridge.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://abcnews.go.com/US/authoritie...-headed-us-semi/story?id=37918476&nwltr=wn_fb

200 million. Holy crap. A few people are gonna be pissed


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2133659 said:


> A mans got to know his limitations....
> Clint Eastwood


Thanks clint.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2133655 said:


> It's not driveable as is. Did just get a call back from the tarp company and figured it out. Whoever installed the system did not put enough springs on the arms. IT does not have enough tension to hold it down.


Ooooo the back bar lifts? I thought you meant the tarp just catches air.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2133661 said:


> Freudian slip in there...???


Eh, I don't have my glasses on yet. Didn't see the typo. Debating on trying g to sleep, or get up, take a shower and go get some breakfast.

Finally shut the ringer off, I've had 5 calls this morning. The weather must be sounding nice there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone ever use one of those tree spade buckets that goes on the front of a skid plate? Kind of a 1/2 bucket almost?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Police chase in owatonna/Faribault


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2133669 said:


> Anyone ever use one of those tree spade buckets that goes on the front of a skid plate? Kind of a 1/2 bucket almost?


If you get one I have a few you can practice on....


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;2133613 said:


> How much you end up with?


Airport said 10.5, on some sites ofer 15"


----------



## jimslawnsnow

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/hvo/5486705324.html

This is kinda neat


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2133673 said:


> https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/hvo/5486705324.html
> 
> This is kinda neat


Buy the 2013 Kubota I'm trading it. Has almost as much power, heat, air, radio and doesn't tear up the turf. If the guy dropped it $10,000 maybe.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2133674 said:


> Buy the 2013 Kubota I'm trading it. Has almost as much power, heat, air, radio and doesn't tear up the turf. If the guy dropped it $10,000 maybe.


No thanks. I'm not sure what I'm gonna do for next season. But I need to do something different


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Dad had a semi load of seed come in. Guy got stuck. I was pulling him out with the 550. Dumb guy slams on his brakes and slide in grass. Now he's in the mud and I can't get him out. He'll have to get a wrecker


----------



## jimslawnsnow




----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea;2133672 said:


> Airport said 10.5, on some sites ofer 15"


Holy cow... must have added up quick after that everything is under an inch post


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2133674 said:


> Buy the 2013 Kubota I'm trading it. Has almost as much power, heat, air, radio and doesn't tear up the turf. If the guy dropped it $10,000 maybe.


Wait... isn't that the one with all the problems? You almost had me...


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;2133683 said:


> Wait... isn't that the one with all the problems? You almost had me...


Those issues were all taken care of now. It's in like new condition....:laughing:


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2133669 said:


> Anyone ever use one of those tree spade buckets that goes on the front of a skid plate? Kind of a 1/2 bucket almost?


Like this?


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2133685 said:


> Like this?


More like this...I think.


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2133639 said:


> Looks like soil temps are back in the 30's statewide... #Trugreenfail


Also looks like highs only in the lower 30's next weekend too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2133686 said:


> More like this...I think.


Yeah, looks more like the second, where they hold the dirt.

Do they work?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2133684 said:


> Those issues were all taken care of now. It's in like new condition....:laughing:


Well, they supposedly are, and the dealer has more warranty on it, I just didn't want to deal with it anymore.

Which I suppose I should make a call. My new John Deere should have been at the dealer on the 23rd.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Anyone have a rough calculation for inserting salt into a monthly fee? I've really tried to stay away from that, but this place is willing to sign a 3 year if I can figure it in... 1" trigger, Small site, 3 or 4 bags for walks, about a 1/4 ton of salt on the lot...


----------



## ryde307

Went out to the auction today. Lots of stuff. Not sure on how much good stuff.

Also saw Drake looks to be heading out to do some boulder walls soon.


----------



## ryde307

cbservicesllc;2133705 said:


> Anyone have a rough calculation for inserting salt into a monthly fee? I've really tried to stay away from that, but this place is willing to sign a 3 year if I can figure it in... 1" trigger, Small site, 3 or 4 bags for walks, about a 1/4 ton of salt on the lot...


Depends on how you want to gamble on it. I have a sheet with one we salted 41 times a couple 3 seasons ago and 20ish last season.


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2133707 said:


> Depends on how you want to gamble on it. I have a sheet with one we salted 41 times a couple 3 seasons ago and 20ish last season.


Yeah I was thinking of going around 30 and if it goes under 'x' we do a credit and if it goes under 'y' we revert to per time/bag... Just like we do with snow accumulation...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Some customers make me laugh. One fired us last fall because I wouldn't give in to 100 he wanted for a broken window he noticed 4 days after we were there. I know we didn't break it. I saw him at the gas station the first time Doughboy helped. He said just resume in the spring and send an updated contract. I upped the clean ups by 10 each, the Chem apps by 10 and the mowing by 3. He wrote the old prices next to the current ones,signed it and sent it back. I haven't upped him 4 or 5 years. When I started mowing for him new mowers were around 7-8k and I charged 25. Now they are 10k on fleet of course and charge him 10 a time more. It's a church that doesn't have Alot of money. It really should be closer to the 50 mark.


----------



## Drakeslayer

ryde307;2133706 said:


> Went out to the auction today. Lots of stuff. Not sure on how much good stuff.
> 
> Also saw Drake looks to be heading out to do some boulder walls soon.


Actually just finished one today. Machine is coming home until restrictions are off.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Guess I better keep my eyes out for Fletch.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2133708 said:


> Yeah I was thinking of going around 30 and if it goes under 'x' we do a credit and if it goes under 'y' we revert to per time/bag... Just like we do with snow accumulation...


My townhomes in WBL, we use 5-8 bags per event on the walks. I have it based on 25 events, $800 per month. Just under $30 per bag.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Timing was off. Last day here. Already 82°F, the shirt skirts are out. Everyone's been wearing coats all week around here.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2133717 said:


> Timing was off. Last day here. Already 82°F, the shirt skirts are out. Everyone's been wearing coats all week around here.


I always have that problem. When I went with my ex wife it was cold the week we went. The week prior and following week was in the 80's.

When we on our cruise a couple years ago it was the coldest of the weeks as well except when we were in Skagway


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2133715 said:


> Guess I better keep my eyes out for Fletch.


I think you mean Craig.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2133719 said:


> I think you mean Craig.....


Fletch... Er??? See, we're close. I just call him Fletch.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2133720 said:


> Fletch... Er??? See, we're close. I just call him Fletch.


He is the GM....that is the owner's plane. Craig Leipold.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2133721 said:


> He is the GM....that is the owner's plane. Craig Leopold.


Right, but I'm going with the GM is here to place some bets that he made the right moves to win the Stanley Cup.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2133720 said:


> Fletch... Er??? See, we're close. I just call him Fletch.


Your digging the hole deeper......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2133723 said:


> Your digging the hole deeper......


See above.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2133720 said:


> Fletch... Er??? See, we're close. I just call him Fletch.


*Ding* Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Novak has me on the edge of "Moderate" for tonight into tomorrow. Maybe I WON'T be able to get to the auction???


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2133715 said:


> Guess I better keep my eyes out for Fletch.


The warning sign is blocking the important information....

Edit: Go back and get a better picture. You have time. :waving:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2133728 said:


> The warning sign is blocking the important information....
> 
> Edit: Go back and get a better picture. You have time. :waving:


You want that tail number do you??

My kid has it on his phone.... He made sure to get it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Pete Rose is signing autographs at one of the shops here at Mandalay Bay. There is no one in the shop.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2133735 said:


> Pete Rose is signing autographs at one of the shops here at Mandalay Bay. There is no one in the shop.


My fondest memory of Pete Rose is when he flipped out on Jim Gray during a live shot on national tv after Jim asked if he's ready to admit he bet on baseball.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2133735 said:


> Pete Rose is signing autographs at one of the shops here at Mandalay Bay. There is no one in the shop.


That's cause you have to pay a fee worth more than the signing to do it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2133740 said:


> That's cause you have to pay a fee worth more than the signing to do it.


They had my kids come in and shake hands. I think to drum up business.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2133733 said:


> You want that tail number do you??
> 
> My kid has it on his phone.... He made sure to get it.


Well let's see it. Then I can track it....see where it belongs.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2133741 said:


> They had my kids come in and shake hands. I think to drum up business.


And still didn't GIVE them an autograph.


----------



## unit28

Stay out of walmart.......


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;2133742 said:


> Well let's see it. Then I can track it....see where it belongs.


I think it's going to come back Parise-Suter LLC. Sent the wives to Vegas for the home stretch.


----------



## Doughboy12

unit28;2133744 said:


> Stay out of walmart.......


And CUB.......Or any grocery store.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;2133744 said:


> Stay out of walmart.......


What did you do........?


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2133754 said:


> What did you do........?


Easter weekend.


----------



## Drakeslayer

unit28;2133744 said:


> Stay out of walmart.......


I have. Ever since the creep had a mirror taped on his shoe and tried looking up my pregnant wife's dress. Not joking. If I had been there I would have gotten 5 for fighting. She said wtf are you doing and he ran out of the store.


----------



## Drakeslayer

I wonder how Qualitys birthday party is going....


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;2133760 said:


> I have. Ever since the creep had a mirror taped on his shoe and tried looking up my pregnant wife's dress. Not joking. If I had been there I would have gotten 5 for fighting. She said wtf are you doing and he ran out of the store.


Wow! I've heard of that stuff happening but haven't witnessed it.

I wonder how the law would view that if you popped him a few times. They probably would cite you because you weren't truly "protecting" her or anything.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'll be at the auction tomorrow. As long as our flight isn't cancelled.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2133768 said:


> I'll be at the auction tomorrow. As long as our flight isn't cancelled.


Maybe someone will call in a bomb threat


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;2133760 said:


> I have. Ever since the creep had a mirror taped on his shoe and tried looking up my pregnant wife's dress. Not joking. If I had been there I would have gotten 5 for fighting. She said wtf are you doing and he ran out of the store.


That was quality.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Wierd. It's warming up out and it's night. It's warmer out now than this afternoon


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;2133771 said:


> That was quality.


It was 7 years ago so you may be right. Trying to find himself


----------



## Drakeslayer

jimslawnsnow;2133770 said:


> Maybe someone will call in a bomb threat


You have been added to a watchlist. Somewhere.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2133773 said:


> It was 7 years ago so you may be right. Trying to find himself


He still is.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Good looking meteogram for those of us that don't really want to get to work right away.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Funny, my kid posted the pic of the Wild plane to a couple of Facebook pages and he was told FLETCHER was in town watching some prospects.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

And we're back. 20 minutes early again.

I had no issues with Spirit.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sweet. Even have time to grab breakfast at Perkins at 41/Pioneer.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2133791 said:


> Sweet. Even have time to grab breakfast at Perkins at 41/Pioneer.


On your way to the auction already?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2133793 said:


> On your way to the auction already?


Wouldn't have time to drive all the way home, then all the way back down to the auction.

Had a vehicle dropped off for me at the airport.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2133794 said:


> Wouldn't have time to drive all the way home, then all the way back down to the auction.
> 
> Had a vehicle dropped off for me at the airport.


You really do not ever sleep do you.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2133795 said:


> You really do not ever sleep do you.....


2.5 hours on the plane. That's good enough for today.

Sleep in a little tomorrow, start work Monday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bring your rain gear.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2133800 said:


> Bring your rain gear.


What time does it start


----------



## djagusch

ryde307;2133802 said:


> What time does it start


8:30 or 9 bidding starts I believe.


----------



## CityGuy

Who would have thought light rain in March.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;2133803 said:


> 8:30 or 9 bidding starts I believe.


Says 8:30 for a start on the website, but it's usually 8:45-8:50.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm here if anyone wants pics of anything.


Looks like most of my stuff is towards the end.

Glad I had lined jeans and my winter weather gear brought down.

A bit chilly from the 83 degrees 18 hours ago.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I wonder if quality is gonna make it for the start of the auction ??


:laughing:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Anyone have a clue what would be going on with one of the toilets we have. Last couple days it acted like it was plugged, now when flushed it drains all the water out of the bowl, but holds water in the tank.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2133808 said:


> Says 8:30 for a start on the website, but it's usually 8:45-8:50.


Around 1030-1130 is when I see most of this junk with one strap holding it down eastbound on 212.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2133800 said:


> Bring your rain gear.


I won't need it. It better be dry inside the hockey arena.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2133816 said:


> Around 1030-1130 is when I see most of this junk with one strap holding it down eastbound on 212.


Watch for the white Durango with a tree spade bucket on the top.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2133813 said:


> I wonder if quality is gonna make it for the start of the auction ??
> 
> :laughing:


Haha!, usually it was him and snowguy checking out the yeah babys eating hot dogs!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2133818 said:


> Watch for the white Durango with a tree spade bucket on the top.


I think I'll bid you up on line. Hahah


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2133818 said:


> Watch for the white Durango with a tree spade bucket on the top.


I really hope I see that! Wave to me when you go by fleet farm.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2133821 said:


> I think I'll bid you up on line. Hahah


There's 6 of them. I hope you get stuck with each and every one!!!!!!


----------



## Bill1090

Is the website broken or are we still trying to sell that 4wheeler?


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2133822 said:


> I really hope I see that! Wave to me when you go by fleet farm.


Part time job........winter was slow these past few years...:waving::laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;2133825 said:


> Is the website broken or are we still trying to sell that 4wheeler?


Good question. Dumb web site at best.


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;2133827 said:


> Good question. Dumb web site at best.


Works now..


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;2133828 said:


> Works now..


rb has a much better operation...IMHO


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2133823 said:


> There's 6 of them. I hope you get stuck with each and every one!!!!!!


A little sensitive?


----------



## Bill1090

Prices aren't going as crazy as I thought they would.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2133833 said:


> Prices aren't going as crazy as I thought they would.


Yeah, they aren't completely out of line, but.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2133831 said:


> A little sensitive?


No.

I kid Jim, I kid....

Better??


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2133835 said:


> Yeah, they aren't completely out of line, but.......


But what??? Is it JUNK?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2133838 said:


> But what??? Is it JUNK?


I was interested in the Land Pride Tri-Deck in ring two. Looks good online. Get here and it's been repaired in spots, been repainted. Figured it should go for $1500, went for $2000.

Not repaired, not repainted, it would have been worth the $2000.2
The Kubota 72" ZD331 had 740 hours and went for $6500.

Stuff isn't outrageous, but there are few deals yet.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2133814 said:


> Anyone have a clue what would be going on with one of the toilets we have. Last couple days it acted like it was plugged, now when flushed it drains all the water out of the bowl, but holds water in the tank.


Replace the valve in the tank, internals are broken, happens a lot


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Plus you have to remember, the price is 16.875% more than what they announce.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2133843 said:


> Plus you have to remember, the price is 16.875% more than what they announce.


That is/can be a significant chunk of change.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;2133843 said:


> Plus you have to remember, the price is 16.875% more than what they announce.


You and Djuagsch hiding out in the Durango or what?


----------



## Bill1090

Lwndude, you have a pm.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;2133848 said:


> You and Djuagsch hiding out in the Durango or what?


Djaugsh is at home. I'm over by the skid plows in ring two. I see ya every once in a while, but don't wanna yell "hey" and over price something.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;2133825 said:


> Is the website broken or are we still trying to sell that 4wheeler?


Pretty sure it was one of the first to go in ring 1 I think?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2133849 said:


> Lwndude, you have a pm.


No I don't.


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;2133852 said:


> Pretty sure it was one of the first to go in ring 1 I think?


It was ring two and it sold, then went back to zero and looked to be back on the block........was a cluster cafe online.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2133854 said:


> No I don't.


Hmm. Odd. OK nevermind then.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2133827 said:


> Good question. Dumb web site at best.


I HATE that you can't actively bid in all 3 at once... Find a mower yet? Thumbs Up


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;2133857 said:


> I HATE that you can't actively bid in all 3 at once... Find a mower yet? Thumbs Up


Can't you open 3 Windows??? (I'm not on a computer)

Yes............a small one.

Edit: I guess you would need 3 logins then...?


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;2133858 said:


> Can't you open 3 Windows??? (I'm not on a computer)
> 
> Yes............a small one.
> 
> Edit: I guess you would need 3 logins then...?


You buy one of those Huskys?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2133836 said:


> No.
> 
> I kid Jim, I kid....
> 
> Better??


And so do i. Sheesh calm down. Calm down


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;2133872 said:


> And so do i. Sheesh calm down. Calm down


Children we will send you to bed without dinner


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2133855 said:


> It was ring two and it sold, then went back to zero and looked to be back on the block........was a cluster cafe online.


Ahh I gotcha... Kinda pissed... I bought one of those pressure washers and I hit at 1250... Then it went to 1750 with my bid and then dropped back to 1500 while I didn't touch anything...

3rd one went for $1000


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2133858 said:


> Can't you open 3 Windows??? (I'm not on a computer)
> 
> Yes............a small one.
> 
> Edit: I guess you would need 3 logins then...?


I finally managed to do it... It kept kicking me out of the previous windows I opened...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;2133873 said:


> Children we will send you to bed without dinner


Good. I hear your cooking isn't that good. And I am kidding before you get worked up


----------



## Camden

Day late and a dollar short again....

I called on this range when it was less than 1 hour old and it was already sold. New these are about ~$13k, used ones sell for 1/2 price. This person only wanted $2k :crying: It's tough watching other people get the deals you wanted.

http://madison.craigslist.org/app/5509047673.html


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;2133877 said:


> Day late and a dollar short again....
> 
> I called on this range when it was less than 1 hour old and it was already sold. New these are about ~$13k, used ones sell for 1/2 price. This person only wanted $2k :crying: It's tough watching other people get the deals you wanted.
> 
> http://madison.craigslist.org/app/5509047673.html


Something funny going on there


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;2133861 said:


> You buy one of those Huskys?


No....I didn't get it today.


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2133878 said:


> Something funny going on there


People with too much money doing a kitchen remodel.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2133881 said:


> People with too much money doing a kitchen remodel.


Or a squatter


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;2133880 said:


> No....I didn't get it today.


You know the rules!


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;2133881 said:


> People with too much money doing a kitchen remodel.


Mayne it's Matt Kenseth. I think he lives in Cambridge.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2133884 said:


> Mayne it's Matt Kenseth. I think he lives in Cambridge.


I wonder what people with that kind of money do, throw it away or just stick it in storage.


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;2133883 said:


> You know the rules!


Pick it up next week....attm.

http://www.machinefinder.com/ww/en-US/machines/2014-john-deere-wh36a-mower-4307802


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2133885 said:


> I wonder what people with that kind of money do, throw it away or just stick it in storage.


Give it away to the guy doing it. Have a buddy that does those...he is the highest priced installer in the area. With his price you only cry once...and it isn't after he leaves.


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;2133876 said:


> Good. I hear your cooking isn't that good. And I am kidding before you get worked up


Just so we are clear my cooking is horrible.


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;2133878 said:


> Something funny going on there


That's exactly what I thought but it was worth the call anyway.



Doughboy12;2133881 said:


> People with too much money doing a kitchen remodel.


I believe this is the case.



jimslawnsnow;2133882 said:


> Or a squatter


No chance. The woman I spoke to was legit.



Bill1090;2133884 said:


> Mayne it's Matt Kenseth. I think he lives in Cambridge.


He's my favorite driver.

EDIT: Here's the same range in Utah for $9500 https://saltlakecity.craigslist.org/ppd/5488332443.html

(I gotta stop looking, I've kicked myself enough...)


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well at least I made a couple people pay an extra $300 on the trailers they wanted to buy.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2133898 said:


> Well at least I made a couple people pay an extra $300 on the trailers they wanted to buy.


Ha! Still a big crowd there?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2133901 said:


> Ha! Still a big crowd there?


About the same as what's left at this stage in the auction.


----------



## djagusch

Doughboy12;2133888 said:


> Pick it up next week....attm.
> 
> http://www.machinefinder.com/ww/en-US/machines/2014-john-deere-wh36a-mower-4307802


Just a fyi I just bought a scag SWZT 48 in new for 5k. Has ecs style controls. Might be a better deal with the warranty.


----------



## djagusch

What I won is already on Lawnsite for 4 times the money. Won't have it picked up till Monday though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

What I wanted to buy went for 4 times the money I was willing to pay.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Djagusch bought more that I did, and he never left his couch.

Now I gotta stay awake for the drive home.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2133908 said:


> What I wanted to buy went for 4 times the money I was willing to pay.


Yeah... kinda the same deal... I was hoping to get a good deal on pusher and/or snow bucket


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2133915 said:


> Yeah... kinda the same deal... I was hoping to get a good deal on pusher and/or snow bucket


10' pusher went for $500.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2133916 said:


> 10' pusher went for $500.


Yeah, I was hoping for the 12... I suppose I should have bought the 10... Good deal


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2133916 said:


> 10' pusher went for $500.


SOB. I should have been bidding on line. Was taking care of some exmark business


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2133917 said:


> Yeah, I was hoping for the 12... I suppose I should have bought the 10... Good deal


Yeah you should have. And sold it to me for 750


----------



## cbservicesllc

10' skid pusher just went for 950... Pffff....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You had 2 guys bidding against you on-site for the 12'.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2133919 said:


> Yeah you should have. And sold it to me for 750


You looking for a 10? I have one now, exact same as the auction ones... Might be looking to sell if I upgrade to a larger one next Fall


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2133923 said:


> You looking for a 10? I have one now, exact same as the auction ones... Might be looking to sell if I upgrade to a larger one next Fall


Been keeping an eye out for an 8 or 10 just to have in case I need to rent a skid


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2133936 said:


> Been keeping an eye out for an 8 or 10 just to have in case I need to rent a skid


Sounds good, I need to upgrade or upsize before next year... I have an 8 and a 10 right now from that same manufacturer out of Wisconsin... so I'll let you know once I find something to replace one or the other


----------



## Drakeslayer

Parise is on a roll right now. 5 goals in 2 games.


----------



## Camden

Wild just begging to let Colorado back into this game by taking stupid penalties.


----------



## TKLAWN

Roy and his pulling the goalie trick back fired big time! Never saw that with ten minutes left.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Camden;2133946 said:


> Wild just begging to let Colorado back into this game by taking stupid penalties.


They are tired. They spent the night in Vegas.


----------



## Doughboy12

Saw 4 or more auction items going south on I-35.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;2133951 said:


> Saw 4 or more auction items going south on I-35.


That's crazy!


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2133959 said:


> That's crazy!


Aeration machine. Wheel loader and old truck on same trailer. And something I couldn't make out but looked familiar. Few other items that could have came from there too.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2133939 said:


> Sounds good, I need to upgrade or upsize before next year... I have an 8 and a 10 right now from that same manufacturer out of Wisconsin... so I'll let you know once I find something to replace one or the other


sounds like a plan


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2133961 said:


> Aeration machine. Wheel loader and old truck on same trailer. And something I couldn't make out but looked familiar. Few other items that could have came from there too.


are you watching from your house? or are you on a stake out?


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2133969 said:


> are you watching from your house? or are you on a stake out?


On my way back.


----------



## albhb3

12000 hp should do, we need to elect Bernie so you guys can give me one of these
http://www.powerboatlistings.com/view/26130


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy, For the fleet?

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/bfs/5493409555.html


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2133981 said:


> Doughboy, For the fleet?
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/bfs/5493409555.html


Holy cafe.........not even in 10 years.
Does Quality need Bail money after his party?


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;2133983 said:


> Holy cafe.........not even in 10 years.
> Does Quality need Bail money after his party?


He may be on a 48 hour bender of epic proportions. Thumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

Watching First Time Flippers on DIY. Very comical.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2133983 said:


> Holy cafe.........not even in 10 years.
> Does Quality need Bail money after his party?


Maybe he's so drunk he lost his phone, forgot his pass words, or found the one?


----------



## Drakeslayer

jimslawnsnow;2133987 said:


> Maybe he's so drunk he lost his phone, forgot his pass words, or found the one?


Or tied up in a basement in Wisconsin?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Anyone here on lawn mafia page? I know ring is as he has a video on there


----------



## Drakeslayer

jimslawnsnow;2133990 said:


> Anyone here on lawn mafia page? I know ring is as he has a video on there


I couldn't handle plow mafia, lawn mafia has to be much worse.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Drakeslayer;2133994 said:


> I couldn't handle plow mafia, lawn mafia has to be much worse.


There's a guy pulling about 10 21's behind a john deere garden tractor


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;2133997 said:


> There's a guy pulling about 10 21's behind a john deere garden tractor


I think Drake wins


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2133990 said:


> Anyone here on lawn mafia page? I know ring is as he has a video on there


I was. They kicked me out for warning them about the troll named Zack.


----------



## NorthernProServ

CityGuy;2133986 said:


> Watching First Time Flippers on DIY. Very comical.


Lol, always a bunch of noobs that can't even hang a sheet of drywall !


----------



## SSS Inc.

NorthernProServ;2134001 said:


> Lol, always a bunch of noobs that can't even hang a sheet of drywall !


Renovation Realities is good too(or was). It always ended bad.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2134003 said:


> Renovation Realities is good too(or was). It always ended bad.


I think I saw your addition on there a few years ago.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;2134006 said:


> I think I saw your addition on there a few years ago.


Ha ha ha.. All I remember is my super strength getting a 26' 3.5" x 12" Glulam beam into place.......BY MYSELF. 

In all seriousness I'm not sure how this project ever got done. From laying the block for the bump out to moving in is all a blur. Nevermind the cutting off the roof part. What was I thinking?!?!?!


----------



## Camden

Umd was 4" from tying it up. Incredible save by BC goalie.


----------



## qualitycut

Quality isn't in jail nor tied up in a basement.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2134011 said:


> Quality isn't in jail nor tied up in a basement.


He's ALIVE......


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2134012 said:


> He's ALIVE......


Taco bell run.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2134013 said:


> Taco bell run.


That was a hell of a run


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sweet. Now I'm on "stay up all night in Vegas" time.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2134011 said:


> Quality isn't in jail nor tied up in a basement.


And talking in 3rd person.


----------



## CityGuy

Since I'm new to front load washers what is the best way to keep them clean inside? 
Book says bleach and clean cycle. Googling it some say wipe with warm water others say water and a cap of bleach yet others swear by the pod cleaners.
In peopes experience what works best?


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2134042 said:


> Since I'm new to front load washers what is the best way to keep them clean inside?
> Book says bleach and clean cycle. Googling it some say wipe with warm water others say water and a cap of bleach yet others swear by the pod cleaners.
> In peopes experience what works best?


We use the tide pods like twice a year. Just make sure that you leave the door open when. Ever it is not being used.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

2nd day in the row the house alarm has gone off


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;2134041 said:


> And talking in 3rd person.


You know your big time when you speak in 3rd person. Lol


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;2134041 said:


> And talking in 3rd person.


Maybe it wasn't him posting?


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2134042 said:


> Since I'm new to front load washers what is the best way to keep them clean inside?
> Book says bleach and clean cycle. Googling it some say wipe with warm water others say water and a cap of bleach yet others swear by the pod cleaners.
> In peopes experience what works best?


Never cleaned mine before........


----------



## NorthernProServ

CityGuy;2134042 said:


> Since I'm new to front load washers what is the best way to keep them clean inside?
> Book says bleach and clean cycle. Googling it some say wipe with warm water others say water and a cap of bleach yet others swear by the pod cleaners.
> In peopes experience what works best?


Make sure to keep door open when not in use and wipe the rubber seal every so often or they get smelly. Ours has a little clip that folds out to hold the door open a few inches when its not in use.


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2134054 said:


> Never cleaned mine before........


This............I figured it cleans itself every time I use it. 
I do leave the door propped open when not in use and clean the lint trap every couple months.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;2134054 said:


> Never cleaned mine before........


Same. We've had Samsung front loads for two years, just wash and go. We use Tide pods with no issues.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2134069 said:


> Same. We've had Samsung front loads for two years, just wash and go. We use Tide pods with no issues.


Our yours a red color?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2134073 said:


> Our yours a red color?


No, but our mixer is in the kitchen, do I get a cookie?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2134076 said:


> No, but our mixer is in the kitchen, do I get a cookie?


I hear he's a bad cook. You might be better off with a cement cookie


----------



## Doughboy12

Happy Easter.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2134044 said:


> We use the tide pods like twice a year. Just make sure that you leave the door open when. Ever it is not being used.


This... even our top load we keep open...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2134083 said:


> This... even our top load we keep open...


I do to but only because they same reason I leave the toilet seat up lol


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2134076 said:


> No, but our mixer is in the kitchen, do I get a cookie?


We have the Samsung washer and dryer ours are bright red.


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;2134081 said:


> I hear he's a bad cook. You might be better off with a cement cookie


Maybe a mud pie.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2134093 said:


> We have the Samsung washer and dryer ours are bright red.


We have the dark gun Flint gray ones.


----------



## Green Grass

Well I tool the plunge and ordered a I phone. Hope I don't regret it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Who all is working tomorrow?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2134097 said:


> Who all is working tomorrow?


Not me. Going to get new pup. Will be doing estimates on tuesday and shop work the rest of the time until yards are ready


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2134097 said:


> Who all is working tomorrow?


Shop work till the ground is dry.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;2134094 said:


> Maybe a mud pie.


How about a cow pie?


----------



## qualitycut

Looks like another week before cleanups


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2134102 said:


> Looks like another month before cleanups


I fixed it for you big time


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2134102 said:


> Looks like another week before cleanups


Yeah I've got a new guy to break in, so I'm gonna go take a couple of guys and do out cutbacks at that St. Anthony building. There's two days of work there for 3 guys, then probably pack it in for the rest of the week. Looks like rain through Friday after Tuesday afternoon.


----------



## Camden

I baked a rib-eye roast for the first time ever and it's probably the best home cooked meat I've ever had. My daughter who is the pickiest eater I've ever seen has had a pound of it all by herself.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2134103 said:


> I fixed it for you big time


Ha well if it rains all week might be looking at a normal start date.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2134097 said:


> Who all is working tomorrow?


I have some brush to clean up this week.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2134097 said:


> Who all is working tomorrow?


Probably just go out and finish signing contracts... Look at a couple things... Finalize getting equipment ready... Hopefully get cleanups the first week in April...


----------



## qualitycut

Surprised lwnmmrman want posting on the snow Thursday


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2134128 said:


> Surprised lwnmmrman want posting on the snow Thursday


I've seen it.

Doesn't bother me anymore.

Probably keep me from putting everything away today though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If you guys run Mobil 1, this week there's a $15 rebate from Mobil 1, plus 11% rebate from Menard's if you buy it there. 

Too bad so sad for you guys that thought you were sooooooo smart doing your maintenance last month.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2134138 said:


> If you guys run Mobil 1, this week there's a $15 rebate from Mobil 1, plus 11% rebate from Menard's if you buy it there.
> 
> Too bad so sad for you guys that thought you were sooooooo smart doing your maintenance last month.


Guess I need to make it to Menard's


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looked closer at the fine print, you have to buy a filter and 5 quarts for the $15. Or you get (2) rebates for 10 quarts and one filter.

My Menard's doesn't have Mobil 1 filters, so I can get (2) $12 rebates for 10 quarts. They have both 5/20 for the 5.7 Hemi's and 0/40 for the 6.4 Hemi.

$7 / quart regularly gets it down to $4.50, plus $.80 extra from the Menard's rebate.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2134141 said:


> Looked closer at the fine print, you have to buy a filter and 5 quarts for the $15. Or you get (2) rebates for 10 quarts and one filter.
> 
> My Menard's doesn't have Mobil 1 filters, so I can get (2) $12 rebates for 10 quarts. They have both 5/20 for the 5.7 Hemi's and 0/40 for the 6.4 Hemi.


Sounds like a lot of messing around


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2134142 said:


> Sounds like a lot of messing around


How so? Because my Pops doesn't run a dealership where I can just drive in and get an oil change??



No different than buying oil anywhere else, and I usually run Mobil 1, so $3 off per quart is a big savings.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Quality - we don't get discounts at Gertens on grills, right?


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;2134144 said:


> How so? Because my Pops doesn't run a dealership where I can just drive in and get an oil change??
> 
> 
> 
> No different than buying oil anywhere else, and I usually run Mobil 1, so $3 off per quart is a big savings.


shots fired  burn:laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2134145 said:


> Quality - we don't get discounts at Gertens on grills, right?


Ummmm I'm not sure


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2134144 said:


> How so? Because my Pops doesn't run a dealership where I can just drive in and get an oil change??
> 
> 
> 
> No different than buying oil anywhere else, and I usually run Mobil 1, so $3 off per quart is a big savings.


I read it wrong. Sounded like you had to go to a few different places


----------



## snowman55

Camden;2134107 said:


> I baked a rib-eye roast for the first time ever and it's probably the best home cooked meat I've ever had. My daughter who is the pickiest eater I've ever seen has had a pound of it all by herself.


Ribeye roast= prime rib ?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hard to believe I'm out in the yard, getting stuff ready for tomorrow, it's almost 8 PM and I can still easily operate.


----------



## qualitycut

Holy cafe it gets cold next weekend. I know it was mentioned but didn't realize that cold


----------



## MNPLOWCO

qualitycut;2134159 said:


> Holy cafe it gets cold next weekend. I know it was mentioned but didn't realize that cold


Another week before clean ups for me. Maybe 10 days out.....cold...and rain.


----------



## Camden

snowman55;2134157 said:


> Ribeye roast= prime rib ?


My wife said it was the same and it led to some debate so we looked it up. Prime rib is cut from a rib-eye roast after it's been cooked. So yeah, basically the same but labeled differently.



qualitycut;2134159 said:


> Holy cafe it gets cold next weekend. I know it was mentioned but didn't realize that cold


Uh oh, how cold are we talking? Below 0 cold???


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2134159 said:


> Holy cafe it gets cold next weekend. I know it was mentioned but didn't realize that cold


15-20º will hurt if it happens.  I thought I saw some colder stuff a few days ago.


----------



## mnlefty

Camden;2134161 said:


> My wife said it was the same and it led to some debate so we looked it up. Prime rib is cut from a rib-eye roast after it's been cooked. So yeah, basically the same but labeled differently.


I see baked, what kind of heat and time combo did you use? My stepbrother does really high heat, like 550° for x minutes per pound, then turn it off but don't open the door for x amount of time. I don't remember exact details but he's done it several times and it's been phenomenal every time.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2134162 said:


> 15-20º will hurt if it happens.  I thought I saw some colder stuff a few days ago.


Yeah Sunday morning yuck!


----------



## Camden

mnlefty;2134171 said:


> I see baked, what kind of heat and time combo did you use? My stepbrother does really high heat, like 550° for x minutes per pound, then turn it off but don't open the door for x amount of time. I don't remember exact details but he's done it several times and it's been phenomenal every time.


205 degrees for about 5 hours. Fat-side of the roast was up so that the juices flowed over it (I really think that was the key).

I envy your stepbrother because I'm terrible at high-heat cooking. I either char it, burn it, dry it out or turn it into rubber....


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;2134138 said:


> If you guys run Mobil 1, this week there's a $15 rebate from Mobil 1, plus 11% rebate from Menard's if you buy it there.
> 
> Too bad so sad for you guys that thought you were sooooooo smart doing your maintenance last month.


If you bought it from parts city 2 wks ago it was buy 5 qts and they would be 4.99. No paperwork, just ring it up and leave.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;2134174 said:


> If you bought it from parts city 2 wks ago it was buy 5 qts and they would be 4.99. No paperwork, just ring it up and leave.


From where?????

And after I do the rebates it'll be $3.82+tax.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2134175 said:


> From where?????
> 
> And after I do the rebates it'll be $3.82+tax.


From Part City foo.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;2134175 said:


> From where?????
> 
> And after I do the rebates it'll be $3.82+tax.


I think it's called parts city. In St croix in front of walmart. 5 quarts mobile one and any oil filter (store brand) for 26.99 or 27.99.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;2134175 said:


> From where?????
> 
> And after I do the rebates it'll be $3.82+tax.


So you saved 6 bucks for your time minus a stamp. What's that to you, half your lunch tomorrow. Maybe your donut and energy drink bill for breakfast!


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;2134111 said:


> I have some brush to clean up this week.


I got a truck to replace the rear diff on. Not one of mine, a buddy's. No fluid in the diff, snapped the ring and pinion on the rear diff. Almost pole vaulted the truck at 75mph on I90 coming home from Austin. Always had his oil changes at Rapid Oil Change and they are supposed to check the diffs, had one done 3 weeks ago i guess......


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;2134125 said:


> Probably just go out and finish signing contracts... Look at a couple things... Finalize getting equipment ready... Hopefully get cleanups the first week in April...


Got 1 left to sign and we are good. 2 if a new one i bid goes with us.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;2134178 said:


> So you saved 6 bucks for your time minus a stamp. What's that to you, half your lunch tomorrow. Maybe your donut and energy drink bill for breakfast!


Hahahaha... Love how you always rag on him for that...

Edit: I always go out for lunch too...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Guy on Fox News just wished everyone a very happy Christmas. Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;2134178 said:


> So you saved 6 bucks for your time minus a stamp. What's that to you, half your lunch tomorrow. Maybe your donut and energy drink bill for breakfast!


Ummmmm...what about the $9 in gas I would have to spend to get TO Parts City and back? NOT to mention the time saved from NOT driving all the way to St. Croix Falls, especially now that Hwy 8 is closed.

Plus I need 40 quarts, so $1.50 per quart is $60 more than what you saved.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;2134179 said:


> I got a truck to replace the rear diff on. Not one of mine, a buddy's. No fluid in the diff, snapped the ring and pinion on the rear diff. Almost pole vaulted the truck at 75mph on I90 coming home from Austin. Always had his oil changes at Rapid Oil Change and they are supposed to check the diffs, had one done 3 weeks ago i guess......


That's basically what happened in my '01 I just had rebuilt.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2134185 said:


> That's basically what happened in my '01 I just had rebuilt.


300.00 used not counting a new drive shaft.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;2134186 said:


> 300.00 used not counting a new drive shaft.


Whoops.. missed that it was the rear. Mine was the front, tore out the bearing for the rack and pinion.

Basically had to rebuild the front differential / rack pinion. $1400  Sad part is, I think we used that truck 10 hours total this winter.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2134187 said:


> Whoops.. missed that it was the rear. Mine was the front, tore out the bearing for the rack and pinion.
> 
> Basically had to rebuild the front differential / rack pinion. $1400  Sad part is, I think we used that truck 10 hours total this winter.


It sucks how much they get for the work. The parts are the cheap part.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2134187 said:


> Whoops.. missed that it was the rear. Mine was the front, tore out the bearing for the rack and pinion.
> 
> Basically had to rebuild the front differential / rack pinion. $1400  Sad part is, I think we used that truck 10 hours total this winter.


Shoulda sent that thing down the road! Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2134189 said:


> Shoulda sent that thing down the road! Thumbs Up


You're right. However, now it has a new tranny, new tranny cooler, new passenger side door handle, new front differential / rack & pinion.

I still should send it down the road, but I don't owe anything on it, it's hard to get rid of something like that.

Especially now that I put another $1400 into it. Although now is probably the time as well.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2134190 said:


> You're right. However, now it has a new tranny, new tranny cooler, new passenger side door handle, new front differential / rack & pinion.
> 
> I still should send it down the road, but I don't owe anything on it, it's hard to get rid of something like that.
> 
> Especially now that I put another $1400 into it. Although now is probably the time as well.


It's paid for and dose the job it is supposed to. .......keep it.


----------



## Deershack

mnlefty;2134171 said:


> I see baked, what kind of heat and time combo did you use? My stepbrother does really high heat, like 550° for x minutes per pound, then turn it off but don't open the door for x amount of time. I don't remember exact details but he's done it several times and it's been phenomenal every time.


My son does prime rib using that method. Comes out perfect. I tried it at home but mine failed. Appears my oven does not have enough insulation to hold the heat long enough to cook properly. Going to try it again but this time I will put the roast in a cast iron dutch oven inside the regular ove to see if I can retain enough heat to get the roast to med rare.


----------



## CityGuy

32° with a light wind.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The NAM with 7" of snow in 6 hours, centered around 6 am Thursday morning sure would be fun. Especially at 8:1.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2134203 said:


> The NAM with 7" of snow in 6 hours, centered around 6 am Thursday morning sure would be fun. Especially at 8:1.


Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhh no thanks...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Local guy is out cleaning up. Says he's been working for 2.5 weeks.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2134207 said:


> Local guy is out cleaning up. Says he's been working for 2.5 weeks.


Yikes... Man I try to use my own yard as a gauge... I don't know if I would like equipment on my yard...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2134219 said:


> Yikes... Man I try to use my own yard as a gauge... I don't know if I would like equipment on my yard...


We're in St. Anthony. We could use blowers and get this one done, but that's it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Looks pretty dry up by coach


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2134219 said:


> Yikes... Man I try to use my own yard as a gauge... I don't know if I would like equipment on my yard...


Yea i dont see what the rush is, especially after how long we had this fall to get everything. Very minimal pick up needed


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2134227 said:


> Yea i dont see what the rush is, especially after how long we had this fall to get everything. Very minimal pick up needed


The people that didn't make any money this winter are probably a little anxious to get started. I'm one of them.


----------



## cbservicesllc

skorum03;2134229 said:


> The people that didn't make any money this winter are probably a little anxious to get started. I'm one of them.


Yeah I totally get it


----------



## ryde307

cbservicesllc;2134231 said:


> Yeah I totally get it


There is only 365 days in a year. I want to be making money on every one of them.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;2134229 said:


> The people that didn't make any money this winter are probably a little anxious to get started. I'm one of them.


Yea i guess. Im mostly monthly so its different for me. Still no reason to rush and tear up lawns. My lawn is a sponge right now


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2134203 said:


> The NAM with 7" of snow in 6 hours, centered around 6 am Thursday morning sure would be fun. Especially at 8:1.


Ware is that for?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2134232 said:


> There is only 365 days in a year. I want to be making money on every one of them.


I used to be that way. Even when my kids were little.

I woke up one day, my kids weren't as little anymore.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2134236 said:


> I used to be that way. Even when my kids were little.
> 
> I woke up one day, my kids weren't as little anymore.


Unfortunately i have never been that way.  I have to many people pass away before they retire so I try to keep a good balance of work and enjoyment just incase.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2134239 said:


> Unfortunately i have never been that way.  I have to many people pass away before they retire so I try to keep a good balance of work and enjoyment just incase.


Right. I wouldn't be working today if it were not to get my guys moving and let them make some money.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2134240 said:


> Right. I wouldn't be working today if it were not to get my guys moving and let them make some money.


Plus it probably feels good to be back at it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2134241 said:


> Plus it probably feels good to be back at it.


Felt much better last week with the top down driving down the Pacific Coast Highway.


----------



## Camden

Deershack;2134192 said:


> My son does prime rib using that method. Comes out perfect. I tried it at home but mine failed. Appears my oven does not have enough insulation to hold the heat long enough to cook properly. Going to try it again but this time I will put the roast in a cast iron dutch oven inside the regular ove to see if I can retain enough heat to get the roast to med rare.


Interesting. I'm in the market for a new range because I think my current one is too basic and it's the reason why so many of the meats I try to cook turn out "rubbery". It simply doesn't hold the heat like it should.

I'm having a tough time accepting the fact a high-end range costs as much as a new plow.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2134236 said:


> I used to be that way. Even when my kids were little.
> 
> I woke up one day, my kids weren't as little anymore.


I just said I want to make money on every one of them. I don't want to work on every one of them. I would guess I am probably less motivated than most.
There are many days I sit and think where we could be if I was motivated to bust my Cafe every day. The reality is I enjoy to many things besides working.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2134244 said:


> I just said I want to make money on every one of them. I don't want to work on every one of them. I would guess I am probably less motivated than most.
> There are many days I sit and think where we could be if I was motivated to bust my Cafe every day. The reality is I enjoy to many things besides working.


Lol this is my exact thought. I always think what if I work a little harder, this summer I will and then summer comes and goes. I too like way to many other things more than work.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2134245 said:


> Lol this is my exact thought. I always think what if I work a little harder, this summer I will and then summer comes and goes. I too like way to many other things more than work.


Same way I've gotten. I used to work 100 hour weeks in the field. Now, maybe 25-30?

Pretty sure I'll be losing one of my larger accounts, which will probably be a good thing. I can cut labor, the guys I keep can do more of the work that I run around and do, and I can get my boat out finally.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2134246 said:


> Same way I've gotten. I used to work 100 hour weeks in the field. Now, maybe 25-30?
> 
> Pretty sure I'll be losing one of my larger accounts, which will probably be a good thing. I can cut labor, the guys I keep can do more of the work that I run around and do, and I can get my boat out finally.


I say this, but then we get to the first property this morning, the maintenance guy comes out right away with a whole list of items he needs done once the weather permits, and says "this is where we start".

Sooooooo... I should probably just sell the boat.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

AccuWeather has 1-2" for me Wednesday night.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2134247 said:


> I say this, but then we get to the first property this morning, the maintenance guy comes out right away with a whole list of items he needs done once the weather permits, and says "this is where we start".
> 
> Sooooooo... I should probably just sell the boat.


Delegate the work and make money while sitting on the boat.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2134249 said:


> Delegate the work and make money while sitting on the boat.


I'm getting better at that. Like I said, last week was the start. Today I showed my two guys what to do, and I'm letting them go to town. If they are close to finishing today, tomorrow I won't be down here.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2134249 said:


> Delegate the work and make money while sitting on the boat.


This. My problem has been not having decent guys to do it so I get stuck doing all the work and in return want to do less work. Now if with a few motivated guys I can have them do most of the work and bid more as well as doing more jobs because Im not doing it all myself and getting pissed off and passing on the crappy jobs I dont want to do personally.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2134251 said:


> This. My problem has been not having decent guys to do it so I get stuck doing all the work and in return want to do less work. Now if with a few motivated guys I can have them do most of the work and bid more as well as doing more jobs because Im not doing it all myself and getting pissed off and passing on the crappy jobs I dont want to do personally.


That's been my issue in the last, not having guys I can trust. Main reason I'm sitting at Chipotle now, reading the paper on my phone, while my guys are working a block or so away.

Didn't tell them I left, didn't tell them when I'll be back.

Ran down to Gertens earlier to look at some trees for a property, when I came back they were doing fine. Hopefully it keeps up and I can just sit here reading the paper and plowsite.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like I'll be the one sweating this time.


----------



## Camden

I'm dying over here....

I was just looking through NWS's Twitter page and they were re-tweeting snowfall amounts from last week's storm. One jerk wrote "12 inches in Lakeville (I'm a trained spotter)".

One guy responded to that post by saying "I've got 56" in Lakeville but I'm not a trained spotter so I could be wrong" LOL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2134255 said:


> I'm dying over here....
> 
> I was just looking through NWS's Twitter page and they were re-tweeting snowfall amounts from last week's storm. One jerk wrote "12 inches in Lakeville (I'm a trained spotter)".
> 
> One guy responded to that post by saying "I've got 56" in Lakeville but I'm not a trained spotter so I could be wrong" LOL!!!!!!!!!!


Maybe he meant 5-6? Hopefully


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2134256 said:


> Maybe he meant 5-6? Hopefully


No, he was just being a jerk because the guy before him specifically pointed out that he's a trained spotter. Like only guys who have been trained can correctly measure snowfall.

EDIT: Thanks for the edit MJD


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2134236 said:


> I used to be that way. Even when my kids were little.
> 
> I woke up one day, my kids weren't as little anymore.


Boy does that ring a bell right now... The other week my 4 year old says, "Daddy, why you always workin?" Hit me like a ton of bricks...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Any of you guys use Wilson's Nursery out of Chanhassen? They're the only ones with a specific tree my customer wants, just seeing if anyone has any experience with them, if their delivery schedule is solid, or if you get dicked around??


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2134259 said:


> Any of you guys use Wilson's Nursery out of Chanhassen? They're the only ones with a specific tree my customer wants, just seeing if anyone has any experience with them, if their delivery schedule is solid, or if you get dicked around??


Yes, They are less than a mile from my house. I have never had them deliver anything. Best to go in and pick the specific plants you want or you can end up with some of the not as nice stock. Trees it's probably not as big of a deal as it is with shrubs and such.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2134260 said:


> Yes, They are less than a mile from my house. I have never had them deliver anything. Best to go in and pick the specific plants you want or you can end up with some of the not as nice stock. Trees it's probably not as big of a deal as it is with shrubs and such.


Coolio. Trying to sell my customer a different tree, but their heart is set in this specific one. And it had to be over 10' tall. And it has to be in the ground sooner than later. And it doesn't seem to matter what it costs, so I stopped arguing and said "okay, I'll find it".


----------



## TKLAWN

Tru green is out ferting in my neighborhood...,

Doh kay!!!!


----------



## ryde307

TKLAWN;2134266 said:


> Tru green is out ferting in my neighborhood...,
> 
> Doh kay!!!!


Saw them out by you last week also.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2134266 said:


> Tru green is out ferting in my neighborhood...,
> 
> Doh kay!!!!


Got to get those 7 apps in


----------



## CityGuy

Anybody rather tech savvy with home theatre systems before I write out a question?


----------



## Bill1090

So I went on Lawnsite today. First time in awhile. It's scary. Way too confusing. You hearing me MJD?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2134255 said:


> I'm dying over here....
> 
> I was just looking through NWS's Twitter page and they were re-tweeting snowfall amounts from last week's storm. One jerk wrote "12 inches in Lakeville (I'm a trained spotter)".
> 
> One guy responded to that post by saying "I've got 56" in Lakeville but I'm not a trained spotter so I could be wrong" LOL!!!!!!!!!!


But I think part of it is they take stock in the trained spotters a touch more than Jim Bob from Facebook...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2134259 said:


> Any of you guys use Wilson's Nursery out of Chanhassen? They're the only ones with a specific tree my customer wants, just seeing if anyone has any experience with them, if their delivery schedule is solid, or if you get dicked around??


They're okay, definitely go pick the product yourself... A lot of quality variation like Ryde said...


----------



## albhb3

TKLAWN;2134266 said:


> Tru green is out ferting in my neighborhood...,
> 
> Doh kay!!!!


so was naturescape down here had a 300 gal tank of liquid on


----------



## albhb3

Bill1090;2134280 said:


> So I went on Lawnsite today. First time in awhile. It's scary. Way too confusing. You hearing me MJD?


I just bumped over there I kinda like it much more formal doesn't look like a typical forum setup


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2134281 said:


> But I think part of it is they take stock in the trained spotters a touch more than Jim Bob from Facebook...


Yea more the guy letting nws know hes a trained spotter not bragging.


----------



## cbservicesllc

albhb3;2134283 said:


> so was naturescape down here had a 300 gal tank of liquid on


Tards......


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2134287 said:


> Yea more the guy letting nws know hes a trained spotter not bragging.


This......


----------



## Bill1090

albhb3;2134286 said:


> I just bumped over there I kinda like it much more formal doesn't look like a typical forum setup


Are you getting into the landscape biz too??


----------



## albhb3

Bill1090;2134290 said:


> Are you getting into the landscape biz too??


ha no... I haven't been on over there for 4-5 years.


----------



## TKLAWN

Nice day, d's everwhere today!!


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2134293 said:


> Nice day, d's everwhere today!!


Yea to bad I have been doing paper work.


----------



## albhb3

railroad worker pinned between 2 cars icky...


----------



## SSS Inc.

albhb3;2134295 said:


> railroad worker pinned between 2 cars icky...


Not good. That is one way I would prefer not to go. In my industry I've heard stories of guys getting pinned between dumps and pavers. Can't imagine the horror of the short time you remain alive.


----------



## albhb3

SSS Inc.;2134298 said:


> Not good. That is one way I would prefer not to go. In my industry I've heard stories of guys getting pinned between dumps and pavers. Can't imagine the horror of the short time you remain alive.


I hear ya there you can only hope you would go unconscious immediately and not wake back up considering those pins are stomach high. Give me the wood chipper any day


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Town homes have been cleaned and dethatched in burnsville. I forget the road. It's straight up north from the sa on 42


----------



## jimslawnsnow

albhb3;2134300 said:


> I hear ya there you can only hope you would go unconscious immediately and not wake back up considering those pins are stomach high. Give me the wood chipper any day


As long as it's head first. I would hate to have my arms or legs pulled off and survive


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2134303 said:


> Town homes have been cleaned and dethatched in burnsville. I forget the road. It's straight up north from the sa on 42


I seen one company hauling a trailer with mowers on it today.


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;2134303 said:


> Town homes have been cleaned and dethatched in burnsville. I forget the road. It's straight up north from the sa on 42


Mcdonalds in Waconia had two Lazers doing detaching on them today


----------



## SSS Inc.

I saw tons of guys out today. Mowers big and small. Saw retaining walls going and my Shakopee neighbors were out......doing some sort of concrete work.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Such a nice day to spend inside sick. Cafing gf sister poisoned my food yesterday I swear


----------



## qualitycut

When my dog still gets muddy paws when going outside its a bit early for me.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Customer called and wanted to be put on the dethatcher list, and wondering when we would be starting. Told it would be atleast a couple weeks as this week we will have Alot of rain not to mention 9" of snow melt. Jeez. It's not even April yet. Had we not gotten all that snow and rain before that, I'd be out


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;2134310 said:


> Mcdonalds in Waconia had two Lazers doing detaching on them today


Haha! Wasn't me, couldn't even tell you who mows that cafe hole now a days.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yeah, north of 94ish, it's somewhat dry.

I could see if you didn't care about turf damage you could get stuff done.

But even at that, IT'S MARCH!!!! We have all summer to worry about the grass. You're not going to do any thing good for the grass right now. Just get stuff off the to-do list is all.


----------



## Greenery

Hate when people don't list a phone # on cl adds. 90% chance they won't respond to email.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2134317 said:


> Yeah, north of 94ish, it's somewhat dry.
> 
> I could see if you didn't care about turf damage you could get stuff done.
> 
> But even at that, IT'S MARCH!!!! We have all summer to worry about the grass. You're not going to do any thing good for the grass right now. Just get stuff off the to-do list is all.


Yea if you want to be out working there are non lawn things to do. I have some bushes to remove and trees to trim but..... its monday lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2134319 said:


> Yea if you want to be out working there are non lawn things to do. I have some bushes to remove and trees to trim but..... its monday lol


We stopped at 3:30 today. First day out, my guys are out of shape, etc. No sense in busting butt the first day when there isn't much to do anyways.

They have about 1.5 hours left on the second building we did today, then head to WBL and work on the townhomes over there.

After that, everything else was cut back last fall.

I'd do mulch work, but I don't wanna put that in, with fresh coloring, then have it rain for 2 days. Maybe next week we'll knock that out. Gotta try out the new tractor by then anyways.


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2134318 said:


> Hate when people don't list a phone # on cl adds. 90% chance they won't respond to email.


This.............


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2134321 said:


> We stopped at 3:30 today. First day out, my guys are out of shape, etc. No sense in busting butt the first day when there isn't much to do anyways.
> 
> They have about 1.5 hours left on the second building we did today, then head to WBL and work on the townhomes over there.
> 
> After that, everything else was cut back last fall.
> 
> I'd do mulch work, but I don't wanna put that in, with fresh coloring, then have it rain for 2 days. Maybe next week we'll knock that out. Gotta try out the new tractor by then anyways.


Yea I am trying to get mulch work lined up here for next week. People were all excited then it snowed and kinda put everything off. Finally got a few calls and lawn contracts back today.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2134321 said:


> We stopped at 3:30 today. First day out, my guys are out of shape, etc. No sense in busting butt the first day when there isn't much to do anyways.
> 
> They have about 1.5 hours left on the second building we did today, then head to WBL and work on the townhomes over there.
> 
> After that, everything else was cut back last fall.
> 
> I'd do mulch work, but I don't wanna put that in, with fresh coloring, then have it rain for 2 days. Maybe next week we'll knock that out. Gotta try out the new tractor by then anyways.


Did you get the new tractor?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2134322 said:


> This.............


I don't put my phone number and I respond.

UNLESS your email goes something like this....."Yo, I saws yo ****s up onda cregslizt and where yu at? I finna peep that when I gets the chanze. I ain'ts got the cash but iatta ruzzel it up in a hott min. gbtm"


----------



## Camden

I add my Google number to most of my ads. You can screen callers and block scammers.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2134314 said:


> When my dog still gets muddy paws when going outside its a bit early for me.


Yeah I've told our customers next week at the earliest...


----------



## Deershack

SSS Inc.;2134298 said:


> Not good. That is one way I would prefer not to go. In my industry I've heard stories of guys getting pinned between dumps and pavers. Can't imagine the horror of the short time you remain alive.


I worked for a RR doing survey and drafting for 18 yrs. One of our jobs was to go to accident sites and survey and record how and what happened. We were called to a yard where a car knocker had been pinned between two cars, The knuckle had caught him in the stomach and he was still alive since all blood flow was cut off to the lower body, like he had a band around him keeping all the blood up in the upper body. He was in shock so he was not feeling much pain. They knew that as soon as the cars were seperated, he would die. We waited until they got his wife there to say goodby. Probably the toughest thing I have ever seen.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Cops have a van pulled over in Richie brothers parking lot. It doesn't have its lights on either (the van). It's an 80's or 90's big chevy van. Bet he's up to no good


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Deershack;2134334 said:


> I worked for a RR doing survey and drafting for 18 yrs. One of our jobs was to go to accident sites and survey and record how and what happened. We were called to a yard where a car knocker had been pinned between two cars, The knuckle had caught him in the stomach and he was still alive since all blood flow was cut off to the lower body, like he had a band around him keeping all the blood up in the upper body. He was in shock so he was not feeling much pain. They knew that as soon as the cars were seperated, he would die. We waited until they got his wife there to say goodby. Probably the toughest thing I have ever seen.


Jesus that's horrible. That would probably mess me up for a while


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2134323 said:


> Yea I am trying to get mulch work lined up here for next week. People were all excited then it snowed and kinda put everything off. Finally got a few calls and lawn contracts back today.


Yeah same here...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;2134330 said:


> I don't put my phone number and I respond.
> 
> UNLESS your email goes something like this....."Yo, I saws yo ****s up onda cregslizt and where yu at? I finna peep that when I gets the chanze. I ain'ts got the cash but iatta ruzzel it up in a hott min. gbtm"


You speak ghetto pretty good


----------



## cbservicesllc

Deershack;2134334 said:


> I worked for a RR doing survey and drafting for 18 yrs. One of our jobs was to go to accident sites and survey and record how and what happened. We were called to a yard where a car knocker had been pinned between two cars, The knuckle had caught him in the stomach and he was still alive since all blood flow was cut off to the lower body, like he had a band around him keeping all the blood up in the upper body. He was in shock so he was not feeling much pain. They knew that as soon as the cars were seperated, he would die. We waited until they got his wife there to say goodby. Probably the toughest thing I have ever seen.


Oh my God that's terrible...


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;2134338 said:


> You speak ghetto pretty good


I speak Jive too.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Deershack;2134334 said:


> I worked for a RR doing survey and drafting for 18 yrs. One of our jobs was to go to accident sites and survey and record how and what happened. We were called to a yard where a car knocker had been pinned between two cars, The knuckle had caught him in the stomach and he was still alive since all blood flow was cut off to the lower body, like he had a band around him keeping all the blood up in the upper body. He was in shock so he was not feeling much pain. They knew that as soon as the cars were seperated, he would die. We waited until they got his wife there to say goodby. Probably the toughest thing I have ever seen.


I've heard of that before. I can't imagine dealing with that. No thanks. 
My wife has two relatives in northern Wisconsin that both lost their legs in Rail accidents. These two are brothers as well. What are the odds of that happening.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2134326 said:


> Did you get the new tractor?


Supposedly Wednesday. It was pushed back in production, then I was called last Thursday saying it was finally at the dealership.

They were going to call tomorrow or Wednesday when it's ready to go.

I still can't decide if I want to put a sweeper on it or not. If I put a sweeper on it, I almost HAVE to run the JD plow on the front.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2134343 said:


> Supposedly Wednesday. It was pushed back in production, then I was called last Thursday saying it was finally at the dealership.
> 
> They were going to call tomorrow or Wednesday when it's ready to go.
> 
> I still can't decide if I want to put a sweeper on it or not. If I put a sweeper on it, I almost HAVE to run the JD plow on the front.


Buddy has a semi used one I think he is selling and some other attachments


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2134330 said:


> I don't put my phone number and I respond.
> 
> UNLESS your email goes something like this....."Yo, I saws yo ****s up onda cregslizt and where yu at? I finna peep that when I gets the chanze. I ain'ts got the cash but iatta ruzzel it up in a hott min. gbtm"


I do too but a lot of people I feel don't check emails often and then they get overwhelmed and respond to a few and it's gone. I respond as soon as it hits my inbox


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2134343 said:


> Supposedly Wednesday. It was pushed back in production, then I was called last Thursday saying it was finally at the dealership.
> 
> They were going to call tomorrow or Wednesday when it's ready to go.
> 
> I still can't decide if I want to put a sweeper on it or not. If I put a sweeper on it, I almost HAVE to run the JD plow on the front.


Any good aftermarket sweepers out there? Sweeper would be pretty handy...


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2134348 said:


> Any good aftermarket sweepers out there? Sweeper would be pretty handy...


He should buy one at an auction. 

For anyone looking for sweeper attachments, if they make one for your machine I recommend Virnig. I'm more than impressed with this company.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2134347 said:


> I do too but a lot of people I feel don't check emails often and then they get overwhelmed and respond to a few and it's gone. I respond as soon as it hits my inbox


I know people don't respond. I would be the same way if I had offers flooding in.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2134348 said:


> Any good aftermarket sweepers out there? Sweeper would be pretty handy...


I could get a 3 point, but it's only about $500 cheaper than the front mount, plus I get an additional $500 rebate if I buy an OEM attachment for the tractor at time of purchase, so $1,000 difference.

The biggest issue I have, is I need to then run the JD A-frame for the sweeper, which then limits me to the JD snowplow, because I don't want to be switching from A-frame to loader arms everytime I want to sweep snow instead of plow snow.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2134343 said:


> Supposedly Wednesday. It was pushed back in production, then I was called last Thursday saying it was finally at the dealership.
> 
> They were going to call tomorrow or Wednesday when it's ready to go.
> 
> I still can't decide if I want to put a sweeper on it or not. If I put a sweeper on it, I almost HAVE to run the JD plow on the front.


If your using it for walks you'll love the sweeper. After making the few mods that is


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2134352 said:


> I could get a 3 point, but it's only about $500 cheaper than the front mount, plus I get an additional $500 rebate if I buy an OEM attachment for the tractor at time of purchase, so $1,000 difference.
> 
> The biggest issue I have, is I need to then run the JD A-frame for the sweeper, which then limits me to the JD snowplow, because I don't want to be switching from A-frame to loader arms everytime I want to sweep snow instead of plow snow.


How often are you clearing snow from the walks? For example, on a 10" normal type snow, would you clear it once? Twice? Five times? 10 times? If you are not clearing more than 4"-5" at a time you won't switch the broom out. And how about a 3 point blower for the rear? That way if the snow is deep, blow what you can and then run the broom across


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I think you can also get a loader mounted broom as well. Blower too


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2134355 said:


> How often are you clearing snow from the walks? For example, on a 10" normal type snow, would you clear it once? Twice? Five times? 10 times? If you are not clearing more than 4"-5" at a time you won't switch the broom out. And how about a 3 point blower for the rear? That way if the snow is deep, blow what you can and then run the broom across


I'm in negotiations with a property. They want to remove the 3rd shift custodians and have us clear the walks when the snow is under an inch.

Currently we plow the walks when it's over an inch.

I COULD just plow 1/2" but that seems wasteful, plus the brooms would work better.

I COULD just send 3-4 guys out with backpack blowers and blow it all off too.

As it stands right now, I don't think I'll get a sweeper. But then I have 5 properties lined up this spring that want the parking lots swept, so that'll mean I'll have to rent a sweeper. And the more we do these lots, the more we do them yearly. Sooooooo....... It makes sense to buy the sweeper, and just bite the bullet that I'm stuck with JD's plow.

I just don't want to be swapping back and forth, especially if we've been out plowing, so the plow is on the loader arms, then wake up to a surprise 2/3" and be taking time to drop the loader arms and swapping out for the A-frame.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2134356 said:


> I think you can also get a loader mounted broom as well. Blower too


I can, but the stock hydraulics aren't capable of running a broom or blower off the loader arms, which then means I'm buying an auxiliary hydraulics pack, driving the cost up more.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2134357 said:


> I'm in negotiations with a property. They want to remove the 3rd shift custodians and have us clear the walks when the snow is under an inch.
> 
> Currently we plow the walks when it's over an inch.
> 
> I COULD just plow 1/2" but that seems wasteful, plus the brooms would work better.
> 
> I COULD just send 3-4 guys out with backpack blowers and blow it all off too.
> 
> As it stands right now, I don't think I'll get a sweeper. But then I have 5 properties lined up this spring that want the parking lots swept, so that'll mean I'll have to rent a sweeper. And the more we do these lots, the more we do them yearly. Sooooooo....... It makes sense to buy the sweeper, and just bite the bullet that I'm stuck with JD's plow.
> 
> I just don't want to be swapping back and forth, especially if we've been out plowing, so the plow is on the loader arms, then wake up to a surprise 2/3" and be taking time to drop the loader arms and swapping out for the A-frame.


Are you going to plow lots with it too? Not understanding why you need a blade


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2134359 said:


> Are you going to plow lots with it too? Not understanding why you need a blade


Because the only time we would sweep, is under 1". All other times we've used a blade.

Truthfully, I think I could do the walks just as fast with 3 guys and backpack blowers than with a sweeper.

The sweeper, new, is about $6,000. However, paying guys $20 / hour is only about 300 hours (quick math, I know it's technically less).

The number of times we would be doing this outside of normal snowfalls / plowing would be 10 times per year?

So, I suppose I could cover 3 guys, 10 times per year, for 10 years for buying one sweeper. But then I still need one for my parking lots.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2134359 said:


> Are you going to plow lots with it too? Not understanding why you need a blade


Me too. I would think that broom could handle a pretty decent amount of snow? I think he's only using it for walks the way or sounds


----------



## Drakeslayer

Pickle says La Niña by late summer.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2134360 said:


> Because the only time we would sweep, is under 1". All other times we've used a blade.
> 
> Truthfully, I think I could do the walks just as fast with 3 guys and backpack blowers than with a sweeper.
> 
> The sweeper, new, is about $6,000. However, paying guys $20 / hour is only about 300 hours (quick math, I know it's technically less).
> 
> The number of times we would be doing this outside of normal snowfalls / plowing would be 10 times per year?
> 
> So, I suppose I could cover 3 guys, 10 times per year, for 10 years for buying one sweeper. But then I still need one for my parking lots.


Why only sweep at 1 in or less?


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2134357 said:


> I COULD just plow 1/2" but that seems wasteful, plus the brooms would work better.


Something to keep in mind is that unless the snow is light and fluffy your sweeper will leave behind a glaze that will need to be addressed. It'll look perfectly clear but it will be slick.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2134360 said:


> Because the only time we would sweep, is under 1". All other times we've used a blade.
> 
> Truthfully, I think I could do the walks just as fast with 3 guys and backpack blowers than with a sweeper.
> 
> The sweeper, new, is about $6,000. However, paying guys $20 / hour is only about 300 hours (quick math, I know it's technically less).
> 
> The number of times we would be doing this outside of normal snowfalls / plowing would be 10 times per year?
> 
> So, I suppose I could cover 3 guys, 10 times per year, for 10 years for buying one sweeper. But then I still need one for my parking lots.


How long do the bristles last? That could be an added expense also.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2134362 said:


> Pickle says La Niña by late summer.


Hopefully stays cool all summer then


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2134360 said:


> Because the only time we would sweep, is under 1". All other times we've used a blade.
> 
> Truthfully, I think I could do the walks just as fast with 3 guys and backpack blowers than with a sweeper.
> 
> The sweeper, new, is about $6,000. However, paying guys $20 / hour is only about 300 hours (quick math, I know it's technically less).
> 
> The number of times we would be doing this outside of normal snowfalls / plowing would be 10 times per year?
> 
> So, I suppose I could cover 3 guys, 10 times per year, for 10 years for buying one sweeper. But then I still need one for my parking lots.


That's silly. You can sweep 4"-5" easily. And there's no worry of catching cracks. And by the way I paid 6k for my blower and broom combined


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;2134364 said:


> Something to keep in mind is that unless the snow is light and fluffy your sweeper will leave behind a glaze that will need to be addressed. It'll look perfectly clear but it will be slick.


Blades leave more. Blowers will leave some. Brooms will generally have less, and will get up most of that packed snow if someone walks on it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2134364 said:


> Something to keep in mind is that unless the snow is light and fluffy your sweeper will leave behind a glaze that will need to be addressed. It'll look perfectly clear but it will be slick.


The property will be doing the salting, which they currently do after they sweep themselves.

The blade issue because I run a 7'6 blade vs a 60" broom, so I'm 18" more per time. I'm not hauling a heavy, snow filled broom on the front of the tractor driving it between properties.

There are a lot of reasons to use a blade before a broom. Bristle cost among one of them. JiMlawn says they wear out fast.

Mush easier to replace a cutting edge than brooms.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2134369 said:


> Bristle cost among one of them. JiMlawn says they wear out fast.


This has not been my experience at all. I'm at over 60 hours on my current set and I've only had to adjust the guide wheels down one notch which would equate to about ~1.5" of wear.

However, I'm one of the people who have no problems replacing wear items because if they're getting worn out that means I am making money.

I haven't replaced that cutting edges on any of my plows in two seasons now :crying:


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2134368 said:


> Blades leave more. Blowers will leave some. Brooms will generally have less, and will get up most of that packed snow if someone walks on it


Don't brooms have a hard time with packed down snow and even some wet snow? I thought they just "polished" the snow and made it into ice?


----------



## skorum03

Up to an inch and a half of rain tonight through tomorrow night. That'll get the clean ups going.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;2134380 said:


> Up to an inch and a half of rain tonight through tomorrow night. That'll get the clean ups going.


Might be a normal start after all


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;2134371 said:


> This has not been my experience at all. I'm at over 60 hours on my current set and I've only had to adjust the guide wheels down one notch which would equate to about ~1.5" of wear.
> 
> However, I'm one of the people who have no problems replacing wear items because if they're getting worn out that means I am making money.
> 
> I haven't replaced that cutting edges on any of my plows in two seasons now :crying:


On the first couple inches mine went fast. Now they are wore off they seem to be holding fairly decent. I will need to replace them sometime next season if it snows.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2134381 said:


> Might be a normal start after all


Kind of depends if it warms up. I think we are good week from starting, maybe 10 days. Second week in April would be good.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;2134383 said:


> Kind of depends if it warms up. I think we are good week from starting, maybe 10 days. Second week in April would be good.


Yea so about normal


----------



## qualitycut

And if we get 5 inches of snow sunday


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2134384 said:


> Yea so about normal


I would agreee...

Even at that i don't think their will be a mad rush to get stuff done.
Extended doesn't really have highs anymore than 60°


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2134386 said:


> I would agreee...
> 
> Even at that i don't think their will be a mad rush to get stuff done.
> Extended doesn't really have highs anymore than 60°


Bummer...........


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2134387 said:


> Bummer...........


Oh no, perfect I would say.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2134388 said:


> Oh no, perfect I would say.


It was a sarcastic bummer lol


----------



## jimslawnsnow

A long time customer had us set up to repair a retaining wall and take out a planter. I tried hard to get them to let us build a new planter, but they had thier minds made up not to have a planter made. Now they leave a voice mail saying they hired someone else to build a planter and remove the old one as well as repair the wall. All because I wouldn't do it in the mud and snow. Crazy effers. Gonna raise my rates now for sure there


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2134385 said:


> And if we get 5 inches of snow sunday


Not happening.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2134392 said:


> A long time customer had us set up to repair a retaining wall and take out a planter. I tried hard to get them to let us build a new planter, but they had thier minds made up not to have a planter made. Now they leave a voice mail saying they hired someone else to build a planter and remove the old one as well as repair the wall. All because I wouldn't do it in the mud and snow. Crazy effers. Gonna raise my rates now for sure there


Some people can't wait.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Why is it the same properties always say "we didn't receive the invoice" when you then forward the bcc you send yourself on all invoices, showing, in fact you did send the invoice?

You would think after 2-3 times of that they would come up with a new excuse why they didn't pay the invoice.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2134400 said:


> Why is it the same properties always say "we didn't receive the invoice" when you then forward the bcc you send yourself on all invoices, showing, in fact you did send the invoice?
> 
> You would think after 2-3 times of that they would come up with a new excuse why they didn't pay the invoice.


I always get a kick out of the whole "I didn't get an invoice" excuse.

I usually say some version of this...."Hmmmm....that's interesting because I sent invoices to New Jersey, California and Georgia and those have all been paid. It's hard for me to believe my invoice to you didn't make it across town."


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2134321 said:


> We stopped at 3:30 today. First day out, my guys are out of shape, etc. No sense in busting butt the first day when there isn't much to do anyways.
> 
> They have about 1.5 hours left on the second building we did today, then head to WBL and work on the townhomes over there.
> 
> After that, everything else was cut back last fall.
> 
> I'd do mulch work, but I don't wanna put that in, with fresh coloring, then have it rain for 2 days. Maybe next week we'll knock that out. Gotta try out the new tractor by then anyways.


We put in 35 yards of mulch last night.



Deershack;2134334 said:


> I worked for a RR doing survey and drafting for 18 yrs. One of our jobs was to go to accident sites and survey and record how and what happened. We were called to a yard where a car knocker had been pinned between two cars, The knuckle had caught him in the stomach and he was still alive since all blood flow was cut off to the lower body, like he had a band around him keeping all the blood up in the upper body. He was in shock so he was not feeling much pain. They knew that as soon as the cars were seperated, he would die. We waited until they got his wife there to say goodby. Probably the toughest thing I have ever seen.


That's a horrible story. A guy on our fire dept is also on another full time and has had the same thing with cars.



LwnmwrMan22;2134400 said:


> Why is it the same properties always say "we didn't receive the invoice" when you then forward the bcc you send yourself on all invoices, showing, in fact you did send the invoice?
> 
> You would think after 2-3 times of that they would come up with a new excuse why they didn't pay the invoice.


We are still old school and use snail mail.

As quality said about the muddy dogs.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2134401 said:


> I always get a kick out of the whole "I didn't get an invoice" excuse.
> 
> I usually say some version of this...."Hmmmm....that's interesting because I sent invoices to New Jersey, California and Georgia and those have all been paid. It's hard for me to believe my invoice to you didn't make it across town."


Mine is a specific property that we do multiple properties for the parent company. All the invoices for the properties go to the same general "invoice" in box.

The other properties pay within 20-25 days if I get the invoices sent in by the first of the month. This one property, 3-4 times per year "we don't show the invoice in our system".

I believe each property is its own separate account under the parent company. I would imagine these accounts have limits where they cannot fall below a certain level in the checking account.

I would also assume I don't fall under " necessary" bills to pay unlike utilities / property taxes, so if the level is below the threshold of the checking account, I just don't get paid, and the go to excuse is the invoice isn't in the system.


----------



## CityGuy

Absolutely beautiful out.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

My high temps for this weekend sure went up


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2134409 said:


> Mine is a specific property that we do multiple properties for the parent company. All the invoices for the properties go to the same general "invoice" in box.
> 
> The other properties pay within 20-25 days if I get the invoices sent in by the first of the month. This one property, 3-4 times per year "we don't show the invoice in our system".
> 
> I believe each property is its own separate account under the parent company. I would imagine these accounts have limits where they cannot fall below a certain level in the checking account.
> 
> I would also assume I don't fall under " necessary" bills to pay unlike utilities / property taxes, so if the level is below the threshold of the checking account, I just don't get paid, and the go to excuse is the invoice isn't in the system.


I would guess most of these have plenty of money in their accounts. It is just someone that isn't good at their job. They are supposed to screen the emails and invoices and pass them on accordingly. My guess is someone in this chain isn't doing their part.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2134413 said:


> My high temps for this weekend sure went up


Mine are still at 41


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2134416 said:


> Mine are still at 41


Yeah, mine went down at the end of the week. Not by much, but a couple of degrees.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2134416 said:


> Mine are still at 41


You should have stuck around. Rock almost done and now he added 4 "stumps" and the DirecTV dish to the removal items... Make up some there if it goes well.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Jim's new T-shirt for Father's day??


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22;2134419 said:


> Jim's new T-shirt for Father's day??


that's pretty good


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2134419 said:


> Jim's new T-shirt for Father's day??


Awww. You're so thoughtful


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2134419 said:


> Jim's new T-shirt for Father's day??


Lol that's a good one


----------



## qualitycut

http://www.ijreview.com/2016/03/571...n=ods&utm_term=ijamerica&utm_content=politics

Hmmmmm. Interesting.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2134433 said:


> http://www.ijreview.com/2016/03/571...n=ods&utm_term=ijamerica&utm_content=politics
> 
> Hmmmmm. Interesting.


#micdrop. ..


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2134437 said:


> #micdrop. ..


#actuallyademocrat


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2134433 said:


> http://www.ijreview.com/2016/03/571...n=ods&utm_term=ijamerica&utm_content=politics
> 
> Hmmmmm. Interesting.


Not something I would've said but who are we to criticize when he has dominated the race thus far? I wish he'd hurry up and get to 1237 so we can focus on Killary.


----------



## skorum03

Camden;2134439 said:


> Not something I would've said but who are we to criticize when he has dominated the race thus far? I wish he'd hurry up and get to 1237 so we can focus on Killary.


If he wins Wisconsin, that should pretty much do it. I wish he would hold a rally on this side of the state so I could go, but he is staying on the east side.

I don't agree with everything he has said, but I also don't agree with everything Scott Walker has done either. I don't care much for the teachers, and other state employees he has s h i t on but with that said, things in Wisconsin, compared to nationally, are going fairly well.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2134439 said:


> Not something I would've said but who are we to criticize when he has dominated the race thus far? I wish he'd hurry up and get to 1237 so we can focus on Killary.


Lol. So walker endorsed someone else trump pouts like a baby and says he should raise taxes? Are you serious? Im starting to wonder of you are a Democrat . What conservative actually wants to raise taxes? I mean come on.


----------



## CityGuy

skorum03;2134441 said:


> If he wins Wisconsin, that should pretty much do it. I wish he would hold a rally on this side of the state so I could go, but he is staying on the east side.
> 
> I don't agree with everything he has said, but I also don't agree with everything Scott Walker has done either. I don't care much for the teachers, and other state employees he has s h i t on but with that said, things in Wisconsin, compared to nationally, are going fairly well.


We did he do to the teachers?


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2134444 said:


> We did he do to the teachers?


Told them to buzz off.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2134445 said:


> Told them to buzz off.


pretty much haha


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;2134441 said:


> If he wins Wisconsin, that should pretty much do it. I wish he would hold a rally on this side of the state so I could go, but he is staying on the east side.
> 
> I don't agree with everything he has said, but I also don't agree with everything Scott Walker has done either. I don't care much for the teachers, and other state employees he has s h i t on but with that said, things in Wisconsin, compared to nationally, are going fairly well.


I will trade you for Mark Dayton


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2134447 said:


> I will trade you for Mark Dayton


This! He's AWESSSSOME! Trust Us!! Thumbs Up :waving:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2134447 said:


> I will trade you for Mark Dayton


My employee went to school with him. He calls him a weasel.

My ex MIL is friends with him. I couldn't stand that nasty cafer, and he's not any better


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2134447 said:


> I will trade you for Mark Dayton


Whoa Whoa Whoa! I didn't say I disagree with everything he has done. haha


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2134449 said:


> My employee went to school with him. He calls him a weasel.
> 
> My ex MIL is friends with him. I couldn't stand that nasty cafer, and he's not any better


I think he coached sss


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2134443 said:


> Lol. So walker endorsed someone else trump pouts like a baby and says he should raise taxes? Are you serious? Im starting to wonder of you are a Democrat . What conservative actually wants to raise taxes? I mean come on.


What are you talking about? I disagreed with what Trump said, I didn't support it.

Don't think for a second that I'm in complete agreement with Trump on every issue because that's not the case at all. In fact, I'm not a fan of his trade proposals. I think instead of taxing imports he should work to balance trade (1 US product goes out, 1 foreign product comes in). I think end-users would be less effected by that strategy compared to adding more tariffs.


----------



## albhb3

skorum03;2134441 said:


> If he wins Wisconsin, that should pretty much do it. I wish he would hold a rally on this side of the state so I could go, but he is staying on the east side.
> 
> I don't agree with everything he has said, but I also don't agree with everything Scott Walker has done either. I don't care much for the teachers, and other state employees he has s h i t on but with that said, things in Wisconsin, compared to nationally, are going fairly well.


just wait till he gets to Illinois now that's a **** show. Get your popcorn ready


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2134454 said:


> What are you talking about? I disagreed with what Trump said, I didn't support it.
> 
> Don't think for a second that I'm in complete agreement with Trump on every issue because that's not the case at all. In fact, I'm not a fan of his trade proposals. I think instead of taxing imports he should work to balance trade (1 US product goes out, 1 foreign product comes in). I think end-users would be less effected by that strategy compared to adding more tariffs.


Im just messing with you


----------



## skorum03

skorum03;2134450 said:


> Whoa Whoa Whoa! I didn't say I disagree with everything he has done. haha


 I voted for Scott Walker three times


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2134457 said:


> Im just messing with you


Do you get your cafe kicked often? " I'm just messing with you " is your favorite phrase it seems. It's just an observation I made, and I am curious


----------



## albhb3

jimslawnsnow;2134461 said:


> Do you get your cafe kicked often? " I'm just messing with you " is your favorite phrase it seems. It's just an observation I made, and I am curious


calm down big fella its the internets after all.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2134461 said:


> Do you get your cafe kicked often? " I'm just messing with you " is your favorite phrase it seems. It's just an observation I made, and I am curious


Yea most people I know like to give each other crap and don't get all upset. So serious all the time jim.
And favorite phrase? Hardly.


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2134461 said:


> Do you get your cafe kicked often? " I'm just messing with you " is your favorite phrase it seems. It's just an observation I made, and I am curious


Just saw him today for the second time......not sure he has much to worry about there. Kid is sorta put together. Now skill level I'm unsure about but I'm not testing those waters. :waving:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2134464 said:


> Yea most people I know like to give each other crap and don't get all upset. So serious all the time jim.
> And favorite phrase? Hardly.


No not all the time. I was just curious. Calm down


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2134457 said:


> Im just messing with you


No worries, just vote Trump.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2134471 said:


> No worries, just vote Trump.


Im voting whoever has the R by their name


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2134471 said:


> No worries, just vote Trump.


Saw something today that had me scratching my head. It said that if Trump gets the nomination then a vote for Trump is a vote for Hillary. Not sure how that works???


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2134472 said:


> Im voting whoever has the R by their name


Same here. I think we're all in agreement Bernie or Hillary would be worse than what we have now.


----------



## Bill1090

skorum03;2134460 said:


> I voted for Scott Walker three times


Same. I like him!


----------



## qualitycut

Hell i would even vote for Jim if he was running again Hillary or bernie


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2134465 said:


> Just saw him today for the second time......not sure he has much to worry about there. Kid is sorta put together. Now skill level I'm unsure about but I'm not testing those waters. :waving:


Aren't you married?


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;2134461 said:


> Do you get your cafe kicked often? " I'm just messing with you " is your favorite phrase it seems. It's just an observation I made, and I am curious


Dang, who invited "crabby patty"?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Wife just asked me about a missing sock. I asked what do you want me to do about? Tell you where it is? Cafe I don't where the thing is. If I knew where it was it wouldn't be lost, right? Jeez


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;2134480 said:


> Dang, who invited "crabby patty"?


You, mister sandpaper


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2134451 said:


> I think he coached sss


You are correct. He was crazy then. I'll have to find our team picture sometime.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2134480 said:


> Dang, who invited "crabby patty"?


It was the T-shirt. He's just filling the role.


----------



## SSS Inc.

On a lighter note, non politics related.... #feel the bern!:yow!::yow!::yow!:

I brought this little wheel loader home today. This thing is a blast to drive.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2134472 said:


> Im voting whoever has the R by their name


Yes, absolutely


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2134474 said:


> Same here. I think we're all in agreement Bernie or Hillary would be worse than what we have now.


Yes... Somehow they could find a way to be worse...


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2134485 said:


> On a lighter note, non politics related.... #feel the bern!:yow!::yow!::yow!:
> 
> I brought this little wheel loader home today. This thing is a blast to drive.


Nice!!! Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

So... over/under on days of rioting when this Jamar Clark deal comes out... Regardless of the decision the rioting should be about the same


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;2134485 said:


> On a lighter note, non politics related.... #feel the bern!:yow!::yow!::yow!:
> 
> I brought this little wheel loader home today. This thing is a blast to drive.


Atta pepper!


----------



## Bill1090

I got to play with a Ferris stander today. Kind of a fun little machine!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Low bid was $150k.... High was $300K. Doh kay Low bidder, Doh kay.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The rain is real here. Raining on my new grill.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2134485 said:


> On a lighter note, non politics related.... #feel the bern!:yow!::yow!::yow!:
> 
> I brought this little wheel loader home today. This thing is a blast to drive.


Was that the one on CL for $65,000?


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2134478 said:


> Aren't you married?


Yes. So don't even try putting your famous moves on me. :laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2134497 said:


> Yes. So don't even try putting your famous moves on me. :laughing:


He DOES kinda melt your heart with that crooked smile of his.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2134499 said:


> He DOES kinda melt your heart with that crooked smile of his.


I know right...

Jim hates it when we play this game...btw


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2134496 said:


> Was that the one on CL for $65,000?


Not this one. This came from Duluth. Its a couple years old with only 400 hours. The thing is like new. Even has the plastic on the seat still.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;2134494 said:


> Low bid was $150k.... High was $300K. Doh kay Low bidder, Doh kay.


Well, was the second lowest $155k, third $160k? Maybe the guy at $300 was nuts.



SSS Inc.;2134485 said:


> On a lighter note, non politics related.... #feel the bern!:yow!::yow!::yow!:
> 
> I brought this little wheel loader home today. This thing is a blast to drive.


Very nice! What do those things cost?



cbservicesllc;2134489 said:


> So... over/under on days of rioting when this Jamar Clark deal comes out... Regardless of the decision the rioting should be about the same


It's going to be a bad situation and it won't go away until it escalates into violence. Hopefully no one gets shot or something stupid like that.

I saw them walking down the tracks of the lightrail line. I'll never understand why that's allowed.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I've been goofing around trying to buy this guy's accounts in the south metro for a month now. 80 or so total. Anyway, he just wants way too much. Got him down to 6 months revenue and he can keep his equipment to sell privately. He wanted 12 months plus the dumb equipment that I don't need. Mostly residential with a dozen small commercial accounts. Pretty much told him to stick it for now and see what happens


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2134502 said:


> Well, was the second lowest $155k, third $160k? Maybe the guy at $300 was nuts.
> 
> Very nice! What do those things cost?
> 
> It's going to be a bad situation and it won't go away until it escalates into violence. Hopefully no one gets shot or something stupid like that.
> 
> I saw them walking down the tracks of the lightrail line. I'll never understand why that's allowed.


Why is any of it allowed??

Why, if the police chief comes out and says "rioting will not be tolerated" is BLM allowed to say they are threatened??


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;2134502 said:


> Well, was the second lowest $155k, third $160k? Maybe the guy at $300 was nuts.
> 
> Very nice! What do those things cost?


The bids were evenly spread so I've been told. I was 3 out of 5.  The low bid is impossible unless you want to break even (or ???). Materials alone eat up 2/3rds. If I told you all the details you would raise an eyebrow.

Little loader.....
This one was in the 70's. Was listed in the mid 80's. They are all over the map on pricing. It has all of the options. What I didn't realize until today it can run skid steer attachments and has a quick coupler just like a bobcat. It's also the high speed version (24mph).


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2134508 said:


> The bids were evenly spread so I've been told. I was 3 out of 5. The low bid is impossible unless you want to break even (or ???). Materials alone eat up 2/3rds. If I told you all the details you would raise an eyebrow.
> 
> Little loader.....
> This one was in the 70's. Was listed in the mid 80's. They are all over the map on pricing. It has all of the options. What I didn't realize until today it can run skid steer attachments and has a quick coupler just like a bobcat. It's also the high speed version (24mph).


I'd really really like to have one of those for my schools, but there's no way I could ever justify that price, especially when my loader guy runs a 12' plow with an 11' wing for $175 / hour.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2134511 said:


> I'd really really like to have one of those for my schools, but there's no way I could ever justify that price, especially when my loader guy runs a 12' plow with an 11' wing for $175 / hour.


I hear ya. I haven't even thought about snow work for it. I wonder what I could stick on it.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2134513 said:


> I hear ya. I haven't even thought about snow work for it. I wonder what I could stick on it.


My buddy runs a couple of those smaller loaders with pushers, they kick ass! The turn so damn tight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2134513 said:


> I hear ya. I haven't even thought about snow work for it. I wonder what I could stick on it.


Local guy runs a 12' plow with no issues.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2134513 said:


> I hear ya. I haven't even thought about snow work for it. I wonder what I could stick on it.


A blower. Then have 8 of your dumps wait behind you while you clear bridges. Oh wait that is Hennipen county. Never mind.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2134501 said:


> Not this one. This came from Duluth. Its a couple years old with only 400 hours. The thing is like new. Even has the plastic on the seat still.


Wow... impressive... Was it a steal?


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2134519 said:


> Wow... impressive... Was it a steal?


We did aight I think. We like to think we make good deals which is all that really matters. Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2134518 said:


> A blower. Then have 8 of your dumps wait behind you while you clear bridges. Oh wait that is Hennipen county. Never mind.


Lmao!.......!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2134520 said:


> We did aight I think. We like to think we make good deals which is all that really matters. Thumbs Up


Aight? You better stay on the south end of town


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;2134518 said:


> A blower. Then have 8 of your dumps wait behind you while you clear bridges. Oh wait that is Hennipen county. Never mind.


That is so true it's sad. Nevermind the 8 trucks behind those letting you know that they are up to something.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2134523 said:


> That is so true it's sad. Nevermind the 8 trucks behind those letting you know that they are up to something.


Yea and they are blowing the snow into the ditch anyway


----------



## qualitycut

Goal!!!!!!!!!!!!!..


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2134525 said:


> Goal!!!!!!!!!!!!!..


Now they need another quick!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2134522 said:


> Aight? You better stay on the south end of town


The Aight is for the Kfan listeners. But I will not be travelling north anytime soon. At Easter I was reminiscing about the time working at a shopping center up that way where we milled right through the wires that were in charge of locking the wheels on shopping carts if the tried to get passed. Unfortunately some of the carts escaped before we realized what we did. :laughing: Same job a guy changed his oil in the parking lot and just let the cafe run onto the parking lot.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2134527 said:


> The Aight is for the Kfan listeners. But I will not be travelling north anytime soon. At Easter I was reminiscing about the time working at a shopping center up that way where we milled right through the wires that were in charge of locking the wheels on shopping carts if the tried to get past. Unfortunately some of the carts escaped before we realized what we did. :laughing: Same job a guy changed his oil in the parking lot and just let the cafe run onto the parking lot.


Yea its a different way of living once you pass through that tunnel


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goallllllllllll


----------



## Polarismalibu

And there it is!!!!!!


----------



## TKLAWN

Crawford may be out for an extended period with vertigo, might bode well for the wild


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2134511 said:


> I'd really really like to have one of those for my schools, but there's no way I could ever justify that price, especially when my loader guy runs a 12' plow with an 11' wing for $175 / hour.


Exactly... Think I'm going to bump up to a compact loader for some of my schools next year... still has the quick attach...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2134518 said:


> A blower. Then have 8 of your dumps wait behind you while you clear bridges. Oh wait that is Hennipen county. Never mind.


Hahahahaha, no cafe! What a waste!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2134520 said:


> We did aight I think. We like to think we make good deals which is all that really matters. Thumbs Up


Sweet, looks and sounds like a great machine!


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2134532 said:


> Exactly... Think I'm going to bump up to a compact loader for some of my schools next year... still has the quick attach...


Aghhhh it wont snow save your money


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2134535 said:


> Aghhhh it wont snow save your money


Oh no... other shoe is going to drop next season... Mark my words, 67" of snow...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2134536 said:


> Oh no... other shoe is going to drop next season... Mark my words, 67" of snow...


And I hope all my customers switch to per time lol


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goal,.,,,,Goal..


----------



## TKLAWN

cbservicesllc;2134536 said:


> Oh no... other shoe is going to drop next season... Mark my words, 67" of snow...


I would agree. I don't see three below average winters in a row...


----------



## SSS Inc.

La Nina~.........


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2134537 said:


> And I hope all my customers switch to per time lol


Absolutely!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2134540 said:


> La Nina~.........


This guy gets it... 2010-11 ring a bell? La nina year! We're comin', we're comin'!


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2134539 said:


> I would agree. I don't see three below average winters in a row...


I think it rained more times than it snowed this winter.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2134544 said:


> I think it rained more times than it snowed this winter.


Yeah, if it was all snow we would have probably been above average.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2134542 said:


> This guy gets it... 2010-11 ring a bell? La nina year! We're comin', we're comin'!


Dude, I don't remember last weekend let alone last winter.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;2134485 said:


> On a lighter note, non politics related.... #feel the bern!:yow!::yow!::yow!:
> 
> I brought this little wheel loader home today. This thing is a blast to drive.


Nice. Seal coat rock loader?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

PROGNOSTIC DISCUSSION FOR LONG-LEAD SEASONAL OUTLOOKS 
NWS CLIMATE PREDICTION CENTER COLLEGE PARK MD 
830 AM EDT THU MAR 17 2016

SUMMARY OF THE OUTLOOK FOR NON-TECHNICAL USERS

WHILE EL NINO CONDITIONS PEAKED IN LATE 2015, A STRONG EL NINO IS CURRENTLY 
PRESENT, AS EVIDENT IN BOTH SEA SURFACE TEMPERATURE AND ATMOSPHERIC CONDITIONS 
ACROSS THE EQUATORIAL PACIFIC OCEAN. A TRANSITION TO ENSO-NEUTRAL IS EXPECTED 
DURING THE LATE SPRING OR EARLY SUMMER 2016. THE LIKELIHOOD OF LA NINA 
DEVELOPING BY NEXT WINTER IS SUBSTANTIAL, AND ESSENTIALLY UNCHANGED FROM LAST 
MONTH'S ASSESSMENT. THE CHANCES OF DEVELOPING LA NINA CONDITIONS EXCEED 50 
PERCENT FROM AUTUMN OF 2016 ONWARD, WITH POTENTIAL IMPACTS TO THE SEASONAL 
CLIMATE OF NORTH AMERICA. 

THE APRIL-MAY-JUNE (AMJ) 2016 TEMPERATURE OUTLOOK INDICATES INCREASED 
PROBABILITIES OF ABOVE-NORMAL TEMPERATURES ACROSS MUCH OF THE CONTINENTAL U.S., 
HAWAII, AND ALL OF ALASKA. ABOVE-NORMAL TEMPERATURE ARE LIKELY FOR MOST OF THE 
WEST, FROM THE CENTRAL AND NORTHERN ROCKY MOUNTAINS ACROSS THE NORTHERN GREAT 
PLAINS INTO THE GREAT LAKES REGION, AS WELL AS MOST OF THE REGION TO THE EAST 
OF THE MISSISSIPPI RIVER VALLEY. THE CHANCES OF ABOVE-NORMAL TEMPERATURES ARE 
HIGHEST FOR THE PACIFIC NORTHWEST, THE NORTHEAST, AND THE MID-ATLANTIC COAST, 
EXCEEDING 50 PERCENT IN THESE REGIONS. BELOW-NORMAL TEMPERATURES ARE MORE 
LIKELY FOR A SMALL AREA OF CENTRAL TEXAS.

THE AMJ 2016 PRECIPITATION OUTLOOK INDICATES A SLIGHT INCREASE IN CHANCES OF 
ABOVE-MEDIAN PRECIPITATION ACROSS MUCH OF THE SOUTHERN CONTINENTAL U.S. AND 
SOME INCREASE IN CHANCES OF BELOW-MEDIAN PRECIPITATION FOR PARTS OF THE 
NORTHWEST AND THE WESTERN GREAT LAKES STATES. ABOVE-MEDIAN PRECIPITATION IS 
MOST LIKELY FROM CENTRAL AND NORTHERN CALIFORNIA ACROSS THE GREAT BASIN AND THE 
CENTRAL AND SOUTHERN ROCKIES INTO PARTS OF THE CENTRAL AND SOUTHERN GREAT 
PLAINS STATES, AS WELL AS FOR THE GULF COAST AND SOUTHERN ATLANTIC COAST 
STATES. THE CHANCES OF ABOVE-MEDIAN PRECIPITATION ARE ONLY SLIGHTLY FAVORED 
OVER MOST OF THIS AREA, WITH GREATER PROBABILITIES IN PARTS OF THE SOUTHWEST 
AND COASTAL AREAS OF THE SOUTHEAST INCLUDING FLORIDA. ABOVE-MEDIAN 
PRECIPITATION IS ALSO FORECAST TO BE MOST LIKELY FOR MUCH OF ALASKA. 
BELOW-MEDIAN PRECIPITATION IS MOST LIKELY FOR HAWAII.

EQUAL CHANCES (EC) ARE FORECAST IN AREAS WHERE THE LIKELIHOOD OF SEASONAL MEAN 
TEMPERATURES OR SEASONAL ACCUMULATED PRECIPITATION AMOUNTS ARE EXPECTED TO BE 
SIMILAR TO CLIMATOLOGICAL PROBABILITIES.

BASIS AND SUMMARY OF THE CURRENT LONG-LEAD OUTLOOKS 
NOTE: FOR GRAPHICAL DISPLAYS OF THE FORECAST TOOLS DISCUSSED BELOW SEE: 
HTTP://WWW.CPC.NCEP.NOAA.GOV/PRODUCTS/PREDICTIONS/90DAY/TOOLS/BRIEFING

CURRENT ATMOSPHERIC AND OCEANIC CONDITIONS

EQUATORIAL PACIFIC SST REMAINS ANOMALOUSLY ABOVE CLIMATOLOGICAL MEANS. THE NINO 
3.4 REGION, THREE-MONTH MEAN, SST ANOMALY PEAKED AT 2.3 DEGREES C, COMPARABLE 
TO THE 1997-98 EL NINO EVENT, BEFORE DECREASING SLIGHTLY TO 2.2 DEGREES C IN 
THE MOST RECENT THREE-MONTH AVERAGE ANOMALY. SUBSURFACE OCEAN TEMPERATURES FROM 
THE INTERNATIONAL DATE LINE TO ABOUT 90W LONGITUDE NEAR THE SOUTH AMERICAN 
COAST ARE AT LEAST 2.0 DEGREES C ABOVE AVERAGE TO A DEPTH OF ABOUT 50 METERS. 
NEGATIVE ANOMALIES AT DEPTH EXCEEDING -2.0 DEGREES C FROM 50 TO 200 METERS HAVE 
PROGRESSIVELY PUSHED EASTWARD TO NEAR 140W IN THE LAST TWO MONTHS. THIS 
EMERGENCE OF NEGATIVE HEAT ANOMALIES AT DEPTH IS AN INDICATOR OF THE 
POSSIBILITY OF TRANSITION TO LA NINA CONDITIONS DURING 2016.

STRONGLY ENHANCED CONVECTION OCCURRED OVER THE CENTRAL EQUATORIAL PACIFIC 
DURING FEBRUARY AND EARLY MARCH, STRETCHING FROM NEAR 160E TO 140W. LOW-LEVEL 
WESTERLY WIND ANOMALIES WERE OBSERVED OVER THE CENTRAL EQUATORIAL PACIFIC IN 
LATE FEBRUARY AND EARLY MARCH, BUT HAVE RECENTLY WEAKENED.

THE MADDEN-JULIAN OSCILLATION (MJO) PLAYED A LARGE ROLE IN TROPICAL ATMOSPHERIC 
VARIABILITY DURING THIS EL NINO EVENT, THROUGH EARLY MARCH, AND CURRENT 
SUBSEASONAL FORECASTS INDICATE SOME CONTINUED MJO ACTIVITY. SEE THE MONTHLY 
FORECAST DISCUSSION FOR FURTHER INFORMATION.

THE EXTRA-TROPICAL PACIFIC OCEAN REMAINS CONSISTENT WITH THE POSITIVE PHASE OF 
THE PACIFIC DECADAL OSCILLATION WITH ABOVE AVERAGE SSTS SOUTH OF ALASKA AND 
ALONG THE WEST COAST. STRONG POSITIVE SST ANOMALIES IN THE ATLANTIC NEAR THE 
EAST COAST HAVE PERSISTED FOR SEVERAL MONTHS AND POSSIBLY INFLUENCE THE CLIMATE 
AS WELL.

PROGNOSTIC DISCUSSION OF SST FORECASTS

WITH THIS EL NINO EVENT WEAKENING IN TERMS OF SST ANOMALIES, THE IMPORTANT 
QUESTIONS FOR THE SEASONAL FORECAST ARE HOW QUICKLY THE EVENT AND RELATED 
IMPACTS DISSIPATE AND WHAT IS THE LIKELIHOOD OF A TRANSITION TO A LA NINA 
EVENT, WHICH FREQUENTLY FOLLOWS EL NINO EVENTS. THE CPC SST CONSOLIDATION 
CONTINUES TO FORECAST A RETURN TO NEUTRAL CONDITIONS BY MJJ AND MORE THAN 80% 
CHANCE OF LA NINA BY NEXT WINTER. THERE IS A LARGE SPREAD AMONG THE NORTH 
AMERICAN MULTI-MODEL ENSEMBLE (NMME) MEMBERS IN TERMS OF THE TRAJECTORY OF 
TROPICAL SST ANOMALIES AND EXPECTED CONDITIONS BY WINTER OF 2016-17. THE CFS 
AND NCAR MODELS MAINTAIN ANOMALOUSLY WARM SSTS MUCH LONGER THAN OTHER MODELS, 
WHILE OTHER NMME CONSTITUENT MODELS PREDICT NEGATIVE SST ANOMALIES BY THE END 
OF SUMMER. IT IS OF NOTE THAT THE CFS AND NCAR MODELS USE A SIMILAR SET OF 
INITIAL CLIMATE CONDITIONS.

THE CPC/IRI CONSENSUS FORECAST INDICATES THAT THE TRANSITION TO ENSO NEUTRAL IS 
MOST LIKELY BY EARLY SUMMER, AND THE PROBABILITY OF LA NINA DEVELOPING FIRST 
EXCEEDS 50% IN SON. 

PROGNOSTIC TOOLS USED FOR U.S. TEMPERATURE AND PRECIPITATION OUTLOOKS

WHILE EL NINO IS WEAKENING, THE SEASONAL OUTLOOK FOR AMJ 2016 IS STILL LARGELY 
INFLUENCED BY EL NINO. THE CURRENT EL NINO CONDITIONS ARE STRONG AND LIKELY 
WILL BE AT LEAST MODERATE AS APRIL BEGINS. SST ANOMALIES IN THE NINO 3.4 REGION 
ARE FORECAST TO REMAIN ABOVE +0.5 C FOR THE AMJ AVERAGE. DYNAMICAL MODELS OF 
THE NMME CONSISTENTLY PREDICT RELATIVELY GREATER HEIGHTS ACROSS CANADA AND 
LOWER HEIGHTS ACROSS THE SOUTHERN U.S. IN THEIR AMJ FORECASTS, CONSISTENT WITH 
AN EL NINO. HIGHER PROBABILITIES FOR ABOVE-NORMAL, ACROSS THE NORTHERN TIER, 
ARE IN PART DUE TO EL NINO. SSTS IN THE NORTH PACIFIC ARE EXPECTED TO ALSO 
INFLUENCE THE CIRCULATION PATTERN IN AMJ AND MJJ, THROUGH RIDGING OVER WESTERN 
NORTH AMERICA IN NMME FORECASTS. THE NMME, THE INTERNATIONAL MULTI-MODEL 
ENSEMBLE (IMME), AND THE INDIVIDUAL MODEL ENSEMBLE OF THE NCEP CLIMATE FORECAST 
SYSTEM (CFS) CONTRIBUTE TO THE SEASONAL OUTLOOKS THROUGH SUMMER 2016. OUTLOOKS 
FROM SON 2016 THROUGH AMJ 2017 RELY PRIMARILY ON CPC STATISTICAL MODELS, 
INCLUDING REGRESSIONS TO THE NINO 3.4 SST ANOMALY FOR THE IMPACT OF A LIKELY 
TRANSITION TO A LA NINA EVENT. WITH THE PREDICTION OF ENSO NEUTRAL CONDITIONS 
BY SUMMER 2016, ENSO REGRESSIONS WERE NOT CONSIDERED DURING THE WARM SEASONS OF 
2016.

PROGNOSTIC DISCUSSION OF OUTLOOKS - AMJ 2016 TO AMJ 2017

TEMPERATURE

THE AMJ TEMPERATURE OUTLOOK IS SIMILAR TO THE OUTLOOK FROM A MONTH AGO, WITH 
SOME INCREASE IN PROBABILITIES, CONSISTENT WITH SHORTER LEAD TIMES AND 
DYNAMICAL MODEL FORECASTS. ALL TEMPERATURE TOOLS PREDICT INCREASED 
PROBABILITIES OF ABOVE-NORMAL TEMPERATURES ACROSS THE NORTHERN HALF OF THE 
CONTINENTAL U.S. THROUGH THE EARLY SPRING, CONSISTENT WITH AN EL NINO. EQUAL 
CHANCES OF BELOW-NORMAL AND ABOVE-NORMAL, OR INCREASED CHANCES OF BELOW-NORMAL 
ARE INDICATED IN PARTS OF THE SOUTH-CENTRAL CONTIGUOUS U.S. INCREASED CHANCES 
OF ABOVE-NORMAL TEMPERATURES CONTINUE ACROSS MUCH OF THE CONTIGUOUS U.S. AND 
ALASKA THROUGH THE SUMMER INTO AUTUMN, AS INDICATED BY MODEL FORECASTS, 
INFLUENCED BY THE COMBINED SIGNALS OF GLOBAL SEA SURFACE TEMPERATURE ANOMALIES 
AND A WARMING CLIMATE ON DECADAL TIMESCALES.

INCREASED CHANCES FOR ABOVE-NORMAL TEMPERATURES FORECAST ACROSS PARTS OF THE 
SOUTHERN CONTIGUOUS U.S. AND A SLIGHT INCREASE IN THE PROBABILITY FOR 
BELOW-NORMAL TEMPERATURES ACROSS THE NORTHERN U.S. FROM NDJ 2016 THROUGH AMJ 
2017 ARE BASED LARGELY ON THE IMPACTS OF LIKELY LA NINA CONDITIONS. AN 
INCREASED PROBABILITY OF ABOVE-NORMAL TEMPERATURES FOR THE NORTH SLOPE OF 
ALASKA DURING THE AUTUMN IS DUE TO THE LIKELIHOOD OF ANOMALOUSLY OPEN SEA ICE 
AND THE FEEDBACK BETWEEN SEA ICE COVERAGE AND CHANGES IN THE CLIMATE STATE.

PRECIPITATION

THE AMJ AND MJJ 2016 PRECIPITATION OUTLOOKS FOLLOW A PATTERN THAT IS ON AVERAGE 
ASSOCIATED WITH EL NINO. ENHANCED CHANCES FOR ABOVE-MEDIAN PRECIPITATION ARE 
FORECAST FOR AMJ AND MJJ 2016 FROM NORTHERN AND CENTRAL CALIFORNIA, ACROSS THE 
CENTRAL ROCKIES AND SOUTHWEST, INTO THE CENTRAL AND SOUTHERN GREAT PLAINS, AND 
FOR AMJ INTO THE GULF AND SOUTHERN ATLANTIC COASTS. EQUAL CHANCES IS INDICATED 
FOR SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA AND SOUTH-WESTERN ARIZONA, WHERE CLIMATOLOGICAL 
PRECIPITATION IS VERY LOW DURING THIS SEASON. fRN AND NORTHERN ALASKA INTO 
SUMMER BY DYNAMICAL MODELS, 
RESULTING FROM ANOMALOUSLY OPEN SEA ICE AND WARM OPEN OCEAN TEMPERATURES. 
xc AND WINTER OF 2016-17, THE INCREASING LIKELIHOOD OF 
DEVELOPING LA NINA CONDITIONS IS THE PRIMARY FACTOR FOR INCREASED PROBABILITIES 
OF BELOW-MEDIAN PRECIPITATION ACROSS THE SOUTHERN TIER OF THE CONTIGUOUS U.S. 
AND THE SOUTHERN COAST OF ALASKA, AND INCREASED PROBABILITIES OF ABOVE-MEDIAN 
PRECIPITATION FOR THE PACIFIC NORTHWEST AND OHIO VALLEY AND CENTRAL GREAT LAKES.

FORECASTER: DAN COLLINS

THE CLIMATIC NORMALS ARE BASED ON CONDITIONS BETWEEN 1981 AND 2010, FOLLOWING 
THE WORLD METEROLOGICAL ORGANIZATION CONVENTION OF USING THE MOST RECENT 3 
COMPLETE DECADES AS THE CLIMATIC REFERENCE PERIOD. THE PROBABILITY ANOMALIES 
FOR TEMPERATURE AND PRECIPITATION BASED ON THESE NEW NORMALS BETTER REPRESENT 
SHORTER TERM CLIMATIC ANOMALIES THAN THE FORECASTS BASED ON OLDER NORMALS.

FOR A DESCRIPTION OF OF THE STANDARD FORECAST TOOLS - THEIR SKILL- AND THE 
FORECAST FORMAT PLEASE SEE OUR WEB PAGE AT 
HTTP:/WWW.CPC.NCEP.NOAA.GOV/PRODUCTS/PREDICTIONS/90DAY/DISC.HTML 
(USE LOWER CASE LETTERS) 
INFORMATION ON THE FORMATION OF SKILL OF THE CAS FORECASTS MAY BE FOUND AT: 
HTTP://WWW.CPC.NCEP.NOAA.GOV/SOILMST/FORECASTS.HTML (USE LOWERCASE LETTERS) 
NOTES - THESE CLIMATE OUTLOOKS ARE INTENDED FOR USE PRIOR TO THE START OF THEIR 
VALID PERIOD. WITHIN ANY GIVEN VALID PERIOD OBSERVATIONS AND SHORT AND MEDIUM 
RANGE FORECASTS SHOULD BE CONSULTED.

THIS SET OF OUTLOOKS WILL BE SUPERSEDED BY THE ISSUANCE OF THE NEW SET NEXT 
MONTH ON APR 21 2016

1981-2010 BASE PERIOD MEANS WERE IMPLEMENTED EFFECTIVE WITH THE MAY 19, 2011 
FORECAST RELEASE.


----------



## Doughboy12

OMG Lwnmwrman. 
You really think any of us got time to read all that???


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2134548 said:


> PROGNOSTIC DISCUSSION FOR LONG-LEAD SEASONAL OUTLOOKS
> NWS CLIMATE PREDICTION CENTER COLLEGE PARK MD
> 830 AM EDT THU MAR 17 2016
> 
> SUMMARY OF THE OUTLOOK FOR NON-TECHNICAL USERS
> 
> WHILE EL NINO CONDITIONS PEAKED IN LATE 2015, A STRONG EL NINO IS CURRENTLY
> PRESENT, AS EVIDENT IN BOTH SEA SURFACE TEMPERATURE AND ATMOSPHERIC CONDITIONS
> ACROSS THE EQUATORIAL PACIFIC OCEAN. A TRANSITION TO ENSO-NEUTRAL IS EXPECTED
> DURING THE LATE SPRING OR EARLY SUMMER 2016. THE LIKELIHOOD OF LA NINA
> DEVELOPING BY NEXT WINTER IS SUBSTANTIAL, AND ESSENTIALLY UNCHANGED FROM LAST
> MONTH'S ASSESSMENT. THE CHANCES OF DEVELOPING LA NINA CONDITIONS EXCEED 50
> PERCENT FROM AUTUMN OF 2016 ONWARD, WITH POTENTIAL IMPACTS TO THE SEASONAL
> CLIMATE OF NORTH AMERICA.
> 
> THE APRIL-MAY-JUNE (AMJ) 2016 TEMPERATURE OUTLOOK INDICATES INCREASED
> PROBABILITIES OF ABOVE-NORMAL TEMPERATURES ACROSS MUCH OF THE CONTINENTAL U.S.,
> HAWAII, AND ALL OF ALASKA. ABOVE-NORMAL TEMPERATURE ARE LIKELY FOR MOST OF THE
> WEST, FROM THE CENTRAL AND NORTHERN ROCKY MOUNTAINS ACROSS THE NORTHERN GREAT
> PLAINS INTO THE GREAT LAKES REGION, AS WELL AS MOST OF THE REGION TO THE EAST
> OF THE MISSISSIPPI RIVER VALLEY. THE CHANCES OF ABOVE-NORMAL TEMPERATURES ARE
> HIGHEST FOR THE PACIFIC NORTHWEST, THE NORTHEAST, AND THE MID-ATLANTIC COAST,
> EXCEEDING 50 PERCENT IN THESE REGIONS. BELOW-NORMAL TEMPERATURES ARE MORE
> LIKELY FOR A SMALL AREA OF CENTRAL TEXAS.
> 
> THE AMJ 2016 PRECIPITATION OUTLOOK INDICATES A SLIGHT INCREASE IN CHANCES OF
> ABOVE-MEDIAN PRECIPITATION ACROSS MUCH OF THE SOUTHERN CONTINENTAL U.S. AND
> SOME INCREASE IN CHANCES OF BELOW-MEDIAN PRECIPITATION FOR PARTS OF THE
> NORTHWEST AND THE WESTERN GREAT LAKES STATES. ABOVE-MEDIAN PRECIPITATION IS
> MOST LIKELY FROM CENTRAL AND NORTHERN CALIFORNIA ACROSS THE GREAT BASIN AND THE
> CENTRAL AND SOUTHERN ROCKIES INTO PARTS OF THE CENTRAL AND SOUTHERN GREAT
> PLAINS STATES, AS WELL AS FOR THE GULF COAST AND SOUTHERN ATLANTIC COAST
> STATES. THE CHANCES OF ABOVE-MEDIAN PRECIPITATION ARE ONLY SLIGHTLY FAVORED
> OVER MOST OF THIS AREA, WITH GREATER PROBABILITIES IN PARTS OF THE SOUTHWEST
> AND COASTAL AREAS OF THE SOUTHEAST INCLUDING FLORIDA. ABOVE-MEDIAN
> PRECIPITATION IS ALSO FORECAST TO BE MOST LIKELY FOR MUCH OF ALASKA.
> BELOW-MEDIAN PRECIPITATION IS MOST LIKELY FOR HAWAII.
> 
> EQUAL CHANCES (EC) ARE FORECAST IN AREAS WHERE THE LIKELIHOOD OF SEASONAL MEAN
> TEMPERATURES OR SEASONAL ACCUMULATED PRECIPITATION AMOUNTS ARE EXPECTED TO BE
> SIMILAR TO CLIMATOLOGICAL PROBABILITIES.
> 
> BASIS AND SUMMARY OF THE CURRENT LONG-LEAD OUTLOOKS
> NOTE: FOR GRAPHICAL DISPLAYS OF THE FORECAST TOOLS DISCUSSED BELOW SEE:
> HTTP://WWW.CPC.NCEP.NOAA.GOV/PRODUCTS/PREDICTIONS/90DAY/TOOLS/BRIEFING
> 
> CURRENT ATMOSPHERIC AND OCEANIC CONDITIONS
> 
> EQUATORIAL PACIFIC SST REMAINS ANOMALOUSLY ABOVE CLIMATOLOGICAL MEANS. THE NINO
> 3.4 REGION, THREE-MONTH MEAN, SST ANOMALY PEAKED AT 2.3 DEGREES C, COMPARABLE
> TO THE 1997-98 EL NINO EVENT, BEFORE DECREASING SLIGHTLY TO 2.2 DEGREES C IN
> THE MOST RECENT THREE-MONTH AVERAGE ANOMALY. SUBSURFACE OCEAN TEMPERATURES FROM
> THE INTERNATIONAL DATE LINE TO ABOUT 90W LONGITUDE NEAR THE SOUTH AMERICAN
> COAST ARE AT LEAST 2.0 DEGREES C ABOVE AVERAGE TO A DEPTH OF ABOUT 50 METERS.
> NEGATIVE ANOMALIES AT DEPTH EXCEEDING -2.0 DEGREES C FROM 50 TO 200 METERS HAVE
> PROGRESSIVELY PUSHED EASTWARD TO NEAR 140W IN THE LAST TWO MONTHS. THIS
> EMERGENCE OF NEGATIVE HEAT ANOMALIES AT DEPTH IS AN INDICATOR OF THE
> POSSIBILITY OF TRANSITION TO LA NINA CONDITIONS DURING 2016.
> 
> STRONGLY ENHANCED CONVECTION OCCURRED OVER THE CENTRAL EQUATORIAL PACIFIC
> DURING FEBRUARY AND EARLY MARCH, STRETCHING FROM NEAR 160E TO 140W. LOW-LEVEL
> WESTERLY WIND ANOMALIES WERE OBSERVED OVER THE CENTRAL EQUATORIAL PACIFIC IN
> LATE FEBRUARY AND EARLY MARCH, BUT HAVE RECENTLY WEAKENED.
> 
> THE MADDEN-JULIAN OSCILLATION (MJO) PLAYED A LARGE ROLE IN TROPICAL ATMOSPHERIC
> VARIABILITY DURING THIS EL NINO EVENT, THROUGH EARLY MARCH, AND CURRENT
> SUBSEASONAL FORECASTS INDICATE SOME CONTINUED MJO ACTIVITY. SEE THE MONTHLY
> FORECAST DISCUSSION FOR FURTHER INFORMATION.
> 
> THE EXTRA-TROPICAL PACIFIC OCEAN REMAINS CONSISTENT WITH THE POSITIVE PHASE OF
> THE PACIFIC DECADAL OSCILLATION WITH ABOVE AVERAGE SSTS SOUTH OF ALASKA AND
> ALONG THE WEST COAST. STRONG POSITIVE SST ANOMALIES IN THE ATLANTIC NEAR THE
> EAST COAST HAVE PERSISTED FOR SEVERAL MONTHS AND POSSIBLY INFLUENCE THE CLIMATE
> AS WELL.
> 
> PROGNOSTIC DISCUSSION OF SST FORECASTS
> 
> WITH THIS EL NINO EVENT WEAKENING IN TERMS OF SST ANOMALIES, THE IMPORTANT
> QUESTIONS FOR THE SEASONAL FORECAST ARE HOW QUICKLY THE EVENT AND RELATED
> IMPACTS DISSIPATE AND WHAT IS THE LIKELIHOOD OF A TRANSITION TO A LA NINA
> EVENT, WHICH FREQUENTLY FOLLOWS EL NINO EVENTS. THE CPC SST CONSOLIDATION
> CONTINUES TO FORECAST A RETURN TO NEUTRAL CONDITIONS BY MJJ AND MORE THAN 80%
> CHANCE OF LA NINA BY NEXT WINTER. THERE IS A LARGE SPREAD AMONG THE NORTH
> AMERICAN MULTI-MODEL ENSEMBLE (NMME) MEMBERS IN TERMS OF THE TRAJECTORY OF
> TROPICAL SST ANOMALIES AND EXPECTED CONDITIONS BY WINTER OF 2016-17. THE CFS
> AND NCAR MODELS MAINTAIN ANOMALOUSLY WARM SSTS MUCH LONGER THAN OTHER MODELS,
> WHILE OTHER NMME CONSTITUENT MODELS PREDICT NEGATIVE SST ANOMALIES BY THE END
> OF SUMMER. IT IS OF NOTE THAT THE CFS AND NCAR MODELS USE A SIMILAR SET OF
> INITIAL CLIMATE CONDITIONS.
> 
> THE CPC/IRI CONSENSUS FORECAST INDICATES THAT THE TRANSITION TO ENSO NEUTRAL IS
> MOST LIKELY BY EARLY SUMMER, AND THE PROBABILITY OF LA NINA DEVELOPING FIRST
> EXCEEDS 50% IN SON.
> 
> PROGNOSTIC TOOLS USED FOR U.S. TEMPERATURE AND PRECIPITATION OUTLOOKS
> 
> WHILE EL NINO IS WEAKENING, THE SEASONAL OUTLOOK FOR AMJ 2016 IS STILL LARGELY
> INFLUENCED BY EL NINO. THE CURRENT EL NINO CONDITIONS ARE STRONG AND LIKELY
> WILL BE AT LEAST MODERATE AS APRIL BEGINS. SST ANOMALIES IN THE NINO 3.4 REGION
> ARE FORECAST TO REMAIN ABOVE +0.5 C FOR THE AMJ AVERAGE. DYNAMICAL MODELS OF
> THE NMME CONSISTENTLY PREDICT RELATIVELY GREATER HEIGHTS ACROSS CANADA AND
> LOWER HEIGHTS ACROSS THE SOUTHERN U.S. IN THEIR AMJ FORECASTS, CONSISTENT WITH
> AN EL NINO. HIGHER PROBABILITIES FOR ABOVE-NORMAL, ACROSS THE NORTHERN TIER,
> ARE IN PART DUE TO EL NINO. SSTS IN THE NORTH PACIFIC ARE EXPECTED TO ALSO
> INFLUENCE THE CIRCULATION PATTERN IN AMJ AND MJJ, THROUGH RIDGING OVER WESTERN
> NORTH AMERICA IN NMME FORECASTS. THE NMME, THE INTERNATIONAL MULTI-MODEL
> ENSEMBLE (IMME), AND THE INDIVIDUAL MODEL ENSEMBLE OF THE NCEP CLIMATE FORECAST
> SYSTEM (CFS) CONTRIBUTE TO THE SEASONAL OUTLOOKS THROUGH SUMMER 2016. OUTLOOKS
> FROM SON 2016 THROUGH AMJ 2017 RELY PRIMARILY ON CPC STATISTICAL MODELS,
> INCLUDING REGRESSIONS TO THE NINO 3.4 SST ANOMALY FOR THE IMPACT OF A LIKELY
> TRANSITION TO A LA NINA EVENT. WITH THE PREDICTION OF ENSO NEUTRAL CONDITIONS
> BY SUMMER 2016, ENSO REGRESSIONS WERE NOT CONSIDERED DURING THE WARM SEASONS OF
> 2016.
> 
> PROGNOSTIC DISCUSSION OF OUTLOOKS - AMJ 2016 TO AMJ 2017
> 
> TEMPERATURE
> 
> THE AMJ TEMPERATURE OUTLOOK IS SIMILAR TO THE OUTLOOK FROM A MONTH AGO, WITH
> SOME INCREASE IN PROBABILITIES, CONSISTENT WITH SHORTER LEAD TIMES AND
> DYNAMICAL MODEL FORECASTS. ALL TEMPERATURE TOOLS PREDICT INCREASED
> PROBABILITIES OF ABOVE-NORMAL TEMPERATURES ACROSS THE NORTHERN HALF OF THE
> CONTINENTAL U.S. THROUGH THE EARLY SPRING, CONSISTENT WITH AN EL NINO. EQUAL
> CHANCES OF BELOW-NORMAL AND ABOVE-NORMAL, OR INCREASED CHANCES OF BELOW-NORMAL
> ARE INDICATED IN PARTS OF THE SOUTH-CENTRAL CONTIGUOUS U.S. INCREASED CHANCES
> OF ABOVE-NORMAL TEMPERATURES CONTINUE ACROSS MUCH OF THE CONTIGUOUS U.S. AND
> ALASKA THROUGH THE SUMMER INTO AUTUMN, AS INDICATED BY MODEL FORECASTS,
> INFLUENCED BY THE COMBINED SIGNALS OF GLOBAL SEA SURFACE TEMPERATURE ANOMALIES
> AND A WARMING CLIMATE ON DECADAL TIMESCALES.
> 
> INCREASED CHANCES FOR ABOVE-NORMAL TEMPERATURES FORECAST ACROSS PARTS OF THE
> SOUTHERN CONTIGUOUS U.S. AND A SLIGHT INCREASE IN THE PROBABILITY FOR
> BELOW-NORMAL TEMPERATURES ACROSS THE NORTHERN U.S. FROM NDJ 2016 THROUGH AMJ
> 2017 ARE BASED LARGELY ON THE IMPACTS OF LIKELY LA NINA CONDITIONS. AN
> INCREASED PROBABILITY OF ABOVE-NORMAL TEMPERATURES FOR THE NORTH SLOPE OF
> ALASKA DURING THE AUTUMN IS DUE TO THE LIKELIHOOD OF ANOMALOUSLY OPEN SEA ICE
> AND THE FEEDBACK BETWEEN SEA ICE COVERAGE AND CHANGES IN THE CLIMATE STATE.
> 
> PRECIPITATION
> 
> THE AMJ AND MJJ 2016 PRECIPITATION OUTLOOKS FOLLOW A PATTERN THAT IS ON AVERAGE
> ASSOCIATED WITH EL NINO. ENHANCED CHANCES FOR ABOVE-MEDIAN PRECIPITATION ARE
> FORECAST FOR AMJ AND MJJ 2016 FROM NORTHERN AND CENTRAL CALIFORNIA, ACROSS THE
> CENTRAL ROCKIES AND SOUTHWEST, INTO THE CENTRAL AND SOUTHERN GREAT PLAINS, AND
> FOR AMJ INTO THE GULF AND SOUTHERN ATLANTIC COASTS. EQUAL CHANCES IS INDICATED
> FOR SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA AND SOUTH-WESTERN ARIZONA, WHERE CLIMATOLOGICAL
> PRECIPITATION IS VERY LOW DURING THIS SEASON. fRN AND NORTHERN ALASKA INTO
> SUMMER BY DYNAMICAL MODELS,
> RESULTING FROM ANOMALOUSLY OPEN SEA ICE AND WARM OPEN OCEAN TEMPERATURES.
> xc AND WINTER OF 2016-17, THE INCREASING LIKELIHOOD OF
> DEVELOPING LA NINA CONDITIONS IS THE PRIMARY FACTOR FOR INCREASED PROBABILITIES
> OF BELOW-MEDIAN PRECIPITATION ACROSS THE SOUTHERN TIER OF THE CONTIGUOUS U.S.
> AND THE SOUTHERN COAST OF ALASKA, AND INCREASED PROBABILITIES OF ABOVE-MEDIAN
> PRECIPITATION FOR THE PACIFIC NORTHWEST AND OHIO VALLEY AND CENTRAL GREAT LAKES.
> 
> FORECASTER: DAN COLLINS
> 
> THE CLIMATIC NORMALS ARE BASED ON CONDITIONS BETWEEN 1981 AND 2010, FOLLOWING
> THE WORLD METEROLOGICAL ORGANIZATION CONVENTION OF USING THE MOST RECENT 3
> COMPLETE DECADES AS THE CLIMATIC REFERENCE PERIOD. THE PROBABILITY ANOMALIES
> FOR TEMPERATURE AND PRECIPITATION BASED ON THESE NEW NORMALS BETTER REPRESENT
> SHORTER TERM CLIMATIC ANOMALIES THAN THE FORECASTS BASED ON OLDER NORMALS.
> 
> FOR A DESCRIPTION OF OF THE STANDARD FORECAST TOOLS - THEIR SKILL- AND THE
> FORECAST FORMAT PLEASE SEE OUR WEB PAGE AT
> HTTP:/WWW.CPC.NCEP.NOAA.GOV/PRODUCTS/PREDICTIONS/90DAY/DISC.HTML
> (USE LOWER CASE LETTERS)
> INFORMATION ON THE FORMATION OF SKILL OF THE CAS FORECASTS MAY BE FOUND AT:
> HTTP://WWW.CPC.NCEP.NOAA.GOV/SOILMST/FORECASTS.HTML (USE LOWERCASE LETTERS)
> NOTES - THESE CLIMATE OUTLOOKS ARE INTENDED FOR USE PRIOR TO THE START OF THEIR
> VALID PERIOD. WITHIN ANY GIVEN VALID PERIOD OBSERVATIONS AND SHORT AND MEDIUM
> RANGE FORECASTS SHOULD BE CONSULTED.
> 
> THIS SET OF OUTLOOKS WILL BE SUPERSEDED BY THE ISSUANCE OF THE NEW SET NEXT
> MONTH ON APR 21 2016
> 
> 1981-2010 BASE PERIOD MEANS WERE IMPLEMENTED EFFECTIVE WITH THE MAY 19, 2011
> FORECAST RELEASE.


Is this what you did at Starbucks today?


----------



## qualitycut

Who the cafe is going to actually read the entire thing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Jesus, I highlighted the important parts.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2134551 said:


> Is this what you did at Starbucks today?


No, if you were my Facebook friend, you would have seen what grill I bought today while the guys worked.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2134552 said:


> Who the cafe is going to actually read the entire thing.


Lwnmwrman. ...................


----------



## qualitycut

Holy cafe it got windy


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Sure fits dough


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2134554 said:


> No, if you were my Facebook friend, you would have seen what grill I bought today while the guys worked.


It's not our fault were not.......


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2134559 said:


> Sure fits dough


Nice ... Thanks. :crying:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2134558 said:


> Holy cafe it got windy


Wind pretty much quit at dark here. Unless your talkinga different kind of wind


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2134561 said:


> Nice ... Thanks. :crying:


It's all in fun though.


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2134562 said:


> Wind pretty much quit at dark here. Unless your talkinga different kind of wind


Nope. Blowing like crazy here too..... Comes and goes though. Not steady. 
It must be the front coming in.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2134563 said:


> It's all in fun though.


I'm a little soft when it comes to hurting my feelings though....

See what I did there...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2134564 said:


> Nope. Blowing like crazy here too..... Comes and goes though. Not steady.
> It must be the front coming in.


It must have been 40mph around 5pm here. I was cleaning up some brush in my yard from 2 years ago and about blew me away. Poor pup felt a couple rain drops and took off for the house


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2134564 said:


> Nope. Blowing like crazy here too..... Comes and goes though. Not steady.
> It must be the front coming in.


Yea just picked up 10 min ago. Inconsistent but strong gusts


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2134567 said:


> It must have been 40mph around 5pm here. I was cleaning up some brush in my yard from 2 years ago and about blew me away. Poor pup felt a couple rain drops and took off for the house


How is he doing so far?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2134566 said:


> I'm a little soft when it comes to hurting my feelings though....
> 
> See what I did there...


Took me second. But yeah I see or saw


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2134569 said:


> How is he doing so far?


She's getting used to us. My little buddy


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2134554 said:


> No, if you were my Facebook friend, you would have seen what grill I bought today while the guys worked.


Join the group!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;2134559 said:


> Sure fits dough


Who else gets the Radiohead reference?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2134574 said:


> Who else gets the Radiohead reference?


Yep... Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I think I'll consider today a washout.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2134582 said:


> I think I'll consider today a washout.


I already told the guys no work today. Probably just sit around and watch the riots. Maybe go to Bachmans for their open house.


----------



## CityGuy

Pretty wet out. No crack filling today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2134583 said:


> I already told the guys no work today. Probably just sit around and watch the riots. Maybe go to Bachmans for their open house.


What time is that? I have an 11 o'clock in uptown. If there's free lunch, I might make the trek south the extra 15 blocks.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2134586 said:


> What time is that? I have an 11 o'clock in uptown. If there's free lunch, I might make the trek south the extra 15 blocks.


You will have to 15 miles. It's at their store in Farmington.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2134588 said:


> You will have to 15 miles. It's at their store in Farmington.


Screw that then. I'll just get Dulono's Pizza instead.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have a 2014 Ferris IS3100 for sale if anyone is interested. 61" deck. $7,000 firm.


----------



## TKLAWN

Sad, but im already looking forward to lunch.

Lame.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2134590 said:


> I have a 2014 Ferris IS3100 for sale if anyone is interested. 61" deck. $7,000 firm.


What else do you have? No big lwnmwr equipment sale this year?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2134591 said:


> Sad, but im already looking forward to lunch.
> 
> Lame.


:laughing: So am I.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;2134592 said:


> What else do you have? No big lwnmwr equipment sale this year?


I'm still in limbo with a large account.

But besides that, not really looking to sell much. I'd like to get a Toro MyRide with a 72" deck for my schools.

I was going to sell my Exmark with the UltraVac, but that's paid for. If I can sell my Ferris, then I'm not adding another payment, just exchanging a payment.

If I sell the Exmark, then I need to buy another bagging system.

Other than that, still wrestling with selling my enclosed Felling trailer, but that's paid for, and I can use it for storage if anything. But for the way the business is transitioning, getting more and more into the heart of the cities, it's hard to pull that huge trailer around and find parking.

Going to go look at a 14' single axle today.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2134594 said:


> I'm still in limbo with a large account.
> 
> But besides that, not really looking to sell much. I'd like to get a Toro MyRide with a 72" deck for my schools.
> 
> I was going to sell my Exmark with the UltraVac, but that's paid for. If I can sell my Ferris, then I'm not adding another payment, just exchanging a payment.
> 
> If I sell the Exmark, then I need to buy another bagging system.
> 
> Other than that, still wrestling with selling my enclosed Felling trailer, but that's paid for, and I can use it for storage if anything. But for the way the business is transitioning, getting more and more into the heart of the cities, it's hard to pull that huge trailer around and find parking.
> 
> Going to go look at a 14' single axle today.


I test drove a my ride the other day, really comfortable.

To the trailer, the storage aspect is the main reason I want to get an enclosed trailer, I will have so much more space in the garage. Plus on the advertising front, it's like pulling a billboard with your company name everywhere you go.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like the rain is done by 10.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2134598 said:


> Looks like the rain is done by 10.


It also looks like it's going to get heavy here in a bit


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2134548 said:


> PROGNOSTIC DISCUSSION FOR LONG-LEAD SEASONAL OUTLOOKS
> NWS CLIMATE PREDICTION CENTER COLLEGE PARK MD
> 830 AM EDT THU MAR 17 2016
> 
> SUMMARY OF THE OUTLOOK FOR NON-TECHNICAL USERS
> 
> WHILE EL NINO CONDITIONS PEAKED IN LATE 2015, A STRONG EL NINO IS CURRENTLY
> PRESENT, AS EVIDENT IN BOTH SEA SURFACE TEMPERATURE AND ATMOSPHERIC CONDITIONS
> ACROSS THE EQUATORIAL PACIFIC OCEAN. A TRANSITION TO ENSO-NEUTRAL IS EXPECTED
> DURING THE LATE SPRING OR EARLY SUMMER 2016. THE LIKELIHOOD OF LA NINA
> DEVELOPING BY NEXT WINTER IS SUBSTANTIAL, AND ESSENTIALLY UNCHANGED FROM LAST
> MONTH'S ASSESSMENT. THE CHANCES OF DEVELOPING LA NINA CONDITIONS EXCEED 50
> .




We're screwed!!


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2134598 said:


> Looks like the rain is done by 10.


Yeah, pretty much done here already.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2134594 said:


> I'm still in limbo with a large account.
> 
> But besides that, not really looking to sell much. I'd like to get a Toro MyRide with a 72" deck for my schools.
> 
> I was going to sell my Exmark with the UltraVac, but that's paid for. If I can sell my Ferris, then I'm not adding another payment, just exchanging a payment.
> 
> If I sell the Exmark, then I need to buy another bagging system.
> 
> Other than that, still wrestling with selling my enclosed Felling trailer, but that's paid for, and I can use it for storage if anything. But for the way the business is transitioning, getting more and more into the heart of the cities, it's hard to pull that huge trailer around and find parking.
> 
> Going to go look at a 14' single axle today.


You need a crew cab Isuzu with a landscape body.


----------



## snowman55

John Ruskin (1819-1900)
It’s unwise to pay too much. But it’s worse to pay too little.
When you pay too much, you lose a little money, that is all.

When you pay too little you sometimes lose everything, because the thing you
bought was incapable of doing the thing it was bought to do.

The common law of business balances prohibits paying a little and getting a
lot. It can’t be done.

If you deal with the lowest bidder it is well to add something for the risk you
run.

And if you do that, you will have enough to pay for something better.

There is hardly anything in the world that someone can’t make a little worse
and sell a little cheaper—and people who consider price alone are this man’s
lawful prey.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;2134610 said:


> John Ruskin (1819-1900)
> It's unwise to pay too much. But it's worse to pay too little.
> When you pay too much, you lose a little money, that is all.
> 
> When you pay too little you sometimes lose everything, because the thing you
> bought was incapable of doing the thing it was bought to do.
> 
> The common law of business balances prohibits paying a little and getting a
> lot. It can't be done.
> 
> If you deal with the lowest bidder it is well to add something for the risk you
> run.
> 
> And if you do that, you will have enough to pay for something better.
> 
> There is hardly anything in the world that someone can't make a little worse
> and sell a little cheaper-and people who consider price alone are this man's
> lawful prey.


Are you trying to get us to give you our customer lists? Cause you're preaching to the choir posting that here.

Figure it's just a ploy, so that we'll send you all of our email addresses, then you can steal everyone's work.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Quality - didn't wanna text ya in case you're sleeping off a bender, or with a bar tender, but get your buddy to find out what he wants for that JD stuff.

If I buy new, I gotta do it when I get my tractor so I get all the rebates, and that'll be today or tomorrow.


----------



## snowman55

No. That was in reply to s3 should have quoted him.

Lost a lot of sites this year to numbers that can't be even break even. 

Reliable at $26/ hr. For irrigation service.
RX at $28/hr landscape labor.

I will just work on my own stuff at those rates.

I stick with "Raise your prices" better to make 10% on $100,000 than 0% on a million

Fact is there is plenty of work out there and many buyers just don't understand that while you don't always get what you pay for- you never get what you don't pay for.--- but enough do to keep us busy just have to search them out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;2134614 said:


> No. That was in reply to s3 should have quoted him.
> 
> Lost a lot of sites this year to numbers that can't be even break even.
> 
> Reliable at $26/ hr. For irrigation service.
> RX at $28/hr landscape labor.
> 
> I will just work on my own stuff at those rates.
> 
> I stick with "Raise your prices" better to make 10% on $100,000 than 0% on a million
> 
> Fact is there is plenty of work out there and many buyers just don't understand that while you don't always get what you pay for- you never get what you don't pay for.--- but enough do to keep us busy just have to search them out.


I agree. Hence the transition we are going through this year. Had a significant wake up this spring thanks to djagusch and while losing an account that's nice and comfortable, there are times you need to cut the cord and move in different directions.


----------



## snowman55

LwnmwrMan22;2134616 said:


> I agree.


Scary!
My work here is done.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;2134618 said:


> Scary!
> My work here is done.


----------



## CityGuy

Free doughnut Wednesday at Cub.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Is it wrong that I miss the 80's and 90's?


----------



## djagusch

snowman55;2134614 said:


> No. That was in reply to s3 should have quoted him.
> 
> Lost a lot of sites this year to numbers that can't be even break even.
> 
> Reliable at $26/ hr. For irrigation service.
> RX at $28/hr landscape labor.
> 
> I will just work on my own stuff at those rates.
> 
> I stick with "Raise your prices" better to make 10% on $100,000 than 0% on a million
> 
> Fact is there is plenty of work out there and many buyers just don't understand that while you don't always get what you pay for- you never get what you don't pay for.--- but enough do to keep us busy just have to search them out.


Well you forget the multiplier many attempt to do. When they are on site with nobody looking 1 hr equals 2 hrs billed. Only way you advertise irrigation service techs pay at $18/hr plus and bill it at $26/hr.

Maybe 500% mark up on parts?


----------



## mnlefty

djagusch;2134630 said:


> Well you forget the multiplier many attempt to do. When they are on site with nobody looking 1 hr equals 2 hrs billed. Only way you advertise irrigation service techs pay at $18/hr plus and bill it at $26/hr.
> 
> Maybe 500% mark up on parts?


This... pretty easy to get away with a low hourly rate if you charge em $30 for a PGP and tell the tech "make sure you swap out at least x heads, whether they need it or not."


----------



## djagusch

mnlefty;2134633 said:


> This... pretty easy to get away with a low hourly rate if you charge em $30 for a PGP and tell the tech "make sure you swap out at least x heads, whether they need it or not."


I've seen $75/pgp installed before, on top of a trip charge.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;2134635 said:


> I've seen $75/pgp installed before, on top of a trip charge.


Like when you invoice me?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Guess I should have read the reviews for this grill before I bought mine yesterday. 

http://m.homedepot.com/p/reviews/Pr...203716939/1?sort=Most-helpful&reviewsRating=0


----------



## ryde307

cbservicesllc;2134536 said:


> Oh no... other shoe is going to drop next season... Mark my words, 67" of snow...


This is the spirit.
BAck to the small loader. You would not be disappointed in switching to a small loader instead of a skid for your schools. It on snow rent the rates are rising but if we get a decent snow year it won't matter. Alot of the big renters from Zieglar have been going to more compact loaders over skids.



Drakeslayer;2134583 said:


> I already told the guys no work today. Probably just sit around and watch the riots. Maybe go to Bachmans for their open house.


I'm heading down there with a sod installer you know.
Rain day might as well get free lunch. I still wear my sweatshirt from 3 years ago.



snowman55;2134614 said:


> No. That was in reply to s3 should have quoted him.
> 
> Lost a lot of sites this year to numbers that can't be even break even.
> 
> Reliable at $26/ hr. For irrigation service.
> RX at $28/hr landscape labor.
> 
> I will just work on my own stuff at those rates.
> 
> I stick with "Raise your prices" better to make 10% on $100,000 than 0% on a million
> 
> Fact is there is plenty of work out there and many buyers just don't understand that while you don't always get what you pay for- you never get what you don't pay for.--- but enough do to keep us busy just have to search them out.


Those rates are just stupid. I understand some of the pricing games and unproudly have played a few but nothing close to that. I had an interesting conversation with a lead sales guy from a large metro company talking about some of the pricing games. I now know why we never get a second thought with some of the big management companies.
Let's all get into the asphalt business. SSS seems to be getting rich. payup


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2134640 said:


> Let's all get into the asphalt business. SSS seems to be getting rich. payup


That reminds me....I have some potholes to patch.

I'll post pics again so I can be told how I'm doing it wrong again.


----------



## ryde307

Sent one of our guys to Minneapolis to pick up skids. Hope he gets through without issue from the riots.


----------



## Bill1090

SSS, you better get down here. Bernie is in town.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;2134644 said:


> SSS, you better get down here. Bernie is in town.


I wish I could but I'm working.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2134641 said:


> That reminds me....I have some potholes to patch.
> 
> I'll post pics again so I can be told how I'm doing it wrong again.


You patch away lwnmwr. Cant wait to see the pics


----------



## ryde307

Not surprised a guy was supposed to be here for an interview at 10. No show still at 1030.


----------



## qualitycut

Geez is nice out yesterday and im up and out of the house at 7 today I was still laying in bed at 10


----------



## qualitycut

Still raining here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Jamar Clark report is live if you have a radio.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2134654 said:


> Jamar Clark report is live if you have a radio.


watch it here.

http://www.unicornriot.ninja/?page_id=216


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2134654 said:


> Jamar Clark report is live if you have a radio.


I'm guessing that there will be riots from what I've heard so far.


----------



## skorum03

Drakeslayer;2134656 said:


> I'm guessing that there will be riots from what I've heard so far.


I would say so, the rain will help keep the fires down..?


----------



## cbservicesllc

snowman55;2134614 said:


> No. That was in reply to s3 should have quoted him.
> 
> Lost a lot of sites this year to numbers that can't be even break even.
> *
> Reliable at $26/ hr. For irrigation service.
> RX at $28/hr landscape labor.
> *
> I will just work on my own stuff at those rates.
> 
> I stick with "Raise your prices" better to make 10% on $100,000 than 0% on a million
> 
> Fact is there is plenty of work out there and many buyers just don't understand that while you don't always get what you pay for- you never get what you don't pay for.--- but enough do to keep us busy just have to search them out.


Wow... WTF!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Supposedly video will be shown too. I think.


----------



## cbservicesllc

mnlefty;2134633 said:


> This... pretty easy to get away with a low hourly rate if you charge em $30 for a PGP and tell the tech "make sure you swap out at least x heads, whether they need it or not."


Yeah... I just can't operate that way...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2134638 said:


> Guess I should have read the reviews for this grill before I bought mine yesterday.
> 
> http://m.homedepot.com/p/reviews/Pr...203716939/1?sort=Most-helpful&reviewsRating=0


Looks good...?


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2134638 said:


> Guess I should have read the reviews for this grill before I bought mine yesterday.
> 
> http://m.homedepot.com/p/reviews/Pr...203716939/1?sort=Most-helpful&reviewsRating=0


Why? Because of the one guy that doesn't know how to grill a steak? Or does that make it two now??? :laughing:


----------



## mnlefty

cbservicesllc;2134660 said:


> Yeah... I just can't operate that way...


Nor can I, but it wouldn't surprise me if a big company charging $26/hr for irrigation work would.


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2134640 said:


> This is the spirit.
> Back to the small loader. You would not be disappointed in switching to a small loader instead of a skid for your schools. It on snow rent the rates are rising but if we get a decent snow year it won't matter. Alot of the big renters from Zieglar have been going to more compact loaders over skids.


Good to know... Price scared me... but I think it's a slam dunk with the weight of the loader


----------



## mnlefty

The cops did the right thing and BLM is going to go nuts.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2134656 said:


> I'm guessing that there will be riots from what I've heard so far.


Agreed.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2134659 said:


> Supposedly video will be shown too. I think.


Yeah something about it being posted on a website later today...


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2134616 said:


> I agree. Hence the transition we are going through this year. Had a significant wake up this spring thanks to djagusch and while losing an account that's nice and comfortable, there are times you need to cut the cord and move in different directions.


This. I am dropping a few of my PITA accounts and looking for a larger account to replace them. Tired of fighting customers to do work that needs to be done, wont spend the money to do it yet whine beacuse thier property looks like crap.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

mnlefty;2134663 said:


> Nor can I, but it wouldn't surprise me if a big company charging $26/hr for irrigation work would.


Yeah, I would agree with that...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Dna on gun. Case closed.


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;2134671 said:


> Dna on gun. Case closed.


Exactly!

The attorney is doing a great job explaining everything. Imo


----------



## skorum03

TKLAWN;2134672 said:


> Exactly!
> 
> The attorney is doing a great job explaining everything. Imo


Reminds me of the Ferguson deal a couple years ago, they lay out all of the info, it all makes sense, and they refuse to believe everything that is said.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2134671 said:


> Dna on gun. Case closed.


But but it was probably planted 

Personally dna on the gun doesn't really prove anything


----------



## Camden

TKLAWN;2134672 said:


> Exactly!
> 
> The attorney is doing a great job explaining everything. Imo


Do you think the soon-to-be rioters care about facts? All they see is white cop shooting a black man so obviously it's racially motivated despite all evidence to the contrary.

Mpls is going to pay a heavy price for this...


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2134671 said:


> Dna on gun. Case closed.


Signed, sealed, delivered...


----------



## qualitycut

The best are all the people im the background


----------



## Bill1090

I wonder if that prosecutor has on a bullet proof vest? I wouldn't want to be standing where he is.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2134678 said:


> The best are all the people im the background


Wow!, won't even let the guy talk.

Would have been better to not take any questions


----------



## mnlefty

How do the clowns in the back even get in there. Freeman should walk our now. There is absolutely nothing he could say to appease them, so why even go there.


----------



## qualitycut

Yo yo why youd wash the blood of the sidewalk yo


----------



## mnlefty

Freeman mic drop!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

mnlefty;2134684 said:


> Freeman mic drop!


Hahahaha... They're just sooooooo ignorant. John Hines is going to town on "Professor" Pounds.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Nekima needs to move.


----------



## qualitycut

So now its an execution because jamar clark was suing the police. F me


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2134685 said:


> Hahahaha... They're just sooooooo ignorant. John Hines is going to town on "Professor" Pounds.


That's the problem, they don't have the brainpower to take it in like a normal person to process it. They just see one thing, and all they hear is wa wa wa wa. It's just not going to go anywhere


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;2134679 said:


> I wonder if that prosecutor has on a bullet proof vest? I wouldn't want to be standing where he is.


Not for a million dollars...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I can't get going today. Dang cloudy, rainy cold days


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;2134679 said:


> I wonder if that prosecutor has on a bullet proof vest? I wouldn't want to be standing where he is.


The security to get in there is at least as good as the airport. Probably better.


----------



## ryde307

Quality must be here at bachmans justvsaw a Tesla pull in behind us.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You hanging out in Uptown again Jim??


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2134692 said:


> Quality must be here at bachmans justvsaw a Tesla pull in behind us.


Ha if I had that much money i would be driving a gas guzzler, not a hippie sports car.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2134693 said:


> You hanging out in Uptown again Jim??


Ha. You damn well know that's not my phone number. I wonder how many people on here are gonna call it


----------



## Drakeslayer

ryde307;2134692 said:


> Quality must be here at bachmans justvsaw a Tesla pull in behind us.


Yeah. I just parked


----------



## ryde307

cbservicesllc;2134664 said:


> Good to know... Price scared me... but I think it's a slam dunk with the weight of the loader


Not only weight but the way loaders put power to the ground they just keep pushing.


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2134696 said:


> Yeah. I just parked


I should get dressed and head over. Looks like I have a car to key...:laughing:


----------



## ryde307

Drakeslayer;2134696 said:


> Yeah. I just parked


I was parked in front of it. Just left. Got my sweatshirt primerib lunch and I'm out. I want to take a picture of all the city trucks at these things and post them on the cities facebook pages. What a waste of tax money.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2134701 said:


> I was parked in front of it. Just left. Got my sweatshirt primerib lunch and I'm out. I want to take a picture of all the city trucks at these things and post them on the cities facebook pages. What a waste of tax money.


Thats what I dont get, what the hell are they doing there.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2134703 said:


> Thats what I dont get, what the hell are they doing there.


What else are they gonna do? Wife's uncle works (if you wanna call it that) and goes to nearly every damn open house/free lunch/product demo there is


----------



## skorum03

So is the rioting going to happen tonight? Or during the day? Or both?


----------



## Doughboy12

skorum03;2134707 said:


> So is the rioting going to happen tonight? Or during the day? Or both?


----------



## Bill1090

skorum03;2134707 said:


> So is the rioting going to happen tonight? Or during the day? Or both?


They're already "protesting".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2134692 said:


> Quality must be here at bachmans justvsaw a Tesla pull in behind us.


Last week in CA, every 3rd car was a Tesla.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2134711 said:


> Last week in CA, every 3rd car was a Tesla.


Yea hippie sports car


----------



## qualitycut

albhb3;2134718 said:


> somebody should go down there with a sign that says black lives don't matter to blacks with guns. I wanna see what happens


Where they protesting?


----------



## albhb3

qualitycut;2134722 said:


> Where they protesting?


where the dude got shot holding up traffic guess the "big" meeting is at 6... I expect to see you on tv shouting f the police, pigs in a blanket, and any other obscenity you can wrap your mind around


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Why do commercial properties want bids, but don't know what they want done?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

At a town hall meeting with one of my senior townhomes. They were complaining because the sidewalks heaved in the winter. They were blaming the contractor.


----------



## ryde307

skorum03;2134707 said:


> So is the rioting going to happen tonight? Or during the day? Or both?


Picked up our skids and made it out. Wanted to get them before anything went down.



jimslawnsnow;2134726 said:


> Why do commercial properties want bids, but don't know what they want done?


I always find this funny also. 
Hey we want a quote.
For? 
The normal stuff.
Ok, I will put something together.
No we don't want all of this just this and this.
Well why didn't you say that from the start?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I also asked how many applications they would like. They said everyone is quoting per time as needed. We'll heck you could put down 100 apps if one wanted to


----------



## skorum03

albhb3;2134718 said:


> somebody should go down there with a sign that says black lives don't matter to blacks with guns. I wanna see what happens


I'll throw $50 in the hat for someone to do this, we can get a pool going. Put your plowsite user name on the bottom of the sign.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2134726 said:


> Why do commercial properties want bids, but don't know what they want done?


I always get you are the professional tel me what you think


----------



## albhb3

skorum03;2134730 said:


> I'll throw $50 in the hat for someone to do this, we can get a pool going. Put your plowsite user name on the bottom of the sign.


better include

#Minnesotasnow.... mjd needs all the free exposure he can get

its pathetic they have to come on and say they want peaceful protests. If he would of just walked away as he was told


----------



## qualitycut

What a muddy mess everywhere damn


----------



## qualitycut

Wonder if fox news will be live tonight in Minneapolis?


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2134740 said:


> Wonder if fox news will be live tonight in Minneapolis?


hopefully, it's always pretty entertaining once they light things on fire and flip cars, etc


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Went to Walmart to buy some colored pencils. They are sold out of every pack and don't know when they'll get any in. Since when did they become in such demand?


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2134745 said:


> Went to Walmart to buy some colored pencils. They are sold out of every pack and don't know when they'll get any in. Since when did they become in such demand?


It's an older white lady fad..... I may know where there is a box full of them. :wa


----------



## albhb3

somebody is back to removing posts I see


----------



## albhb3

Doughboy12;2134753 said:


> It's an older white lady fad..... I may know where there is a box full of them. :wa


both racist and sexist 
#oldwhitehagsmatter


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Geez, a guy buys a new grill and he's expected to grill every night.


----------



## skorum03

here's the livestream if anyone wants to watch, assuming it will get better once the sun goes down..

http://livestream.com/accounts/12767816/jamarclarkdecisionprotest


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;2134763 said:


> here's the livestream if anyone wants to watch, assuming it will get better once the sun goes down..
> 
> http://livestream.com/accounts/12767816/jamarclarkdecisionprotest


Yea probably still sleeping


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;2134763 said:


> here's the livestream if anyone wants to watch, assuming it will get better once the sun goes down..
> 
> http://livestream.com/accounts/12767816/jamarclarkdecisionprotest


I was going to turn it on after I get home from the school meeting. Not sure it'll show anything I don't expect it to.

HOWEVER.... Reading the postings on BLM's Facebook, either the for hire protesters are onto bigger and better things, or they too see the evidence and see this isn't worthy.

We'll see how this plays out.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2134762 said:


> Geez, a guy buys a new grill and he's expected to grill every night.


I'll respond for quality...

You want a cookie?


----------



## Bill1090

skorum03;2134763 said:


> here's the livestream if anyone wants to watch, assuming it will get better once the sun goes down..
> 
> http://livestream.com/accounts/12767816/jamarclarkdecisionprotest


That's an interesting website....


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2134765 said:


> I was going to turn it on after I get home from the school meeting. Not sure it'll show anything I don't expect it to.
> 
> HOWEVER.... Reading the postings on BLM's Facebook, either the for hire protesters are onto bigger and better things, or they too see the evidence and see this isn't worthy.
> 
> We'll see how this plays out.


Let's wait until it's dark out. And once that protest in the park starts.


----------



## Mike_PS

albhb3;2134754 said:


> somebody is back to removing posts I see


how about quit making racist comments and we won't need to remove posts?

thanks


----------



## Doughboy12

Michael J. Donovan;2134769 said:


> how about quit making racist comments and we won't need to remove posts?
> 
> thanks


And BOOM goes the dynamite....


----------



## TKLAWN

Doughboy12;2134770 said:


> And BOOM goes the dynamite....


dang, i was just talking about pencils.


----------



## Doughboy12

TKLAWN;2134771 said:


> dang, i was just talking about pencils.


I once dated a girl that had a pair of pencil erasers.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2134766 said:


> I'll respond for quality...
> 
> You want a cookie?


Lmoa! Nice sandpaper


----------



## Bill1090

Michael J. Donovan;2134769 said:


> how about quit making racist comments and we won't need to remove posts?
> 
> thanks


#hammerdown


----------



## Camden

Michael J. Donovan;2134769 said:


> how about quit making racist comments and we won't need to remove posts?
> 
> thanks


I planned on reporting him but I didn't want to be known as a narc.

(Btw - Have you made a decision yet on extending mod powers to me?)


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2134779 said:


> I planned on reporting him but I didn't want to be known as a narc.
> 
> (Btw - Have you made a decision yet on extending mod powers to me?)


Get with the times. Its called a snitch


----------



## Mike_PS

qualitycut;2134781 said:


> Get with the times. Its called a snitch


#snitchesgetstitches :laughing: :laughing:



Camden;2134779 said:


> (Btw - Have you made a decision yet on extending mod powers to me?)


Unmmmmmmmm, no not yet but I'll be sure to let you know if I do 

Ok, now, back to your regularly scheduled program...MN weather


----------



## Camden

Michael J. Donovan;2134782 said:


> #snitchesgetstitches :laughing: :laughing:
> 
> Unmmmmmmmm, no not yet but I'll be sure to let you know if I do
> 
> Ok, now, back to your regularly scheduled program...MN weather


Serious question then back to MN Weather laughing...where are you at right now? I know you're on the east coast so it's almost 8pm. Are you in an office or are you at home watching re-runs of Alf?


----------



## Doughboy12

Michael J. Donovan;2134782 said:


> #snitchesgetstitches :laughing: :laughing:
> 
> Unmmmmmmmm, no not yet but I'll be sure to let you know if I do
> 
> Ok, now, back to your regularly scheduled program...MN weather


Proof he is here every day.....#HashTagsUpsetSSS


----------



## skorum03

This protest is pretty boring.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2134779 said:


> I planned on reporting him but I didn't want to be known as a narc.
> 
> (Btw - Have you made a decision yet on extending mod powers to me?)


I may or may not have hit the report button before.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Dang I missed it. Someone got kicked out of here?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2134792 said:


> I may or may not have hit the report button before.


I always used to when trying to reply and I would send in my post.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2134792 said:


> I may or may not have hit the report button before.


#Snitch

#OrIsItNarc

(FWIW - I've used the report post numerous times as well.)


----------



## Camden

Michael J. Donovan;2134782 said:


> #snitchesgetstitches :laughing: :laughing:
> 
> Unmmmmmmmm, no not yet but I'll be sure to let you know if I do
> 
> Ok, now, back to your regularly scheduled program...MN weather





Camden;2134786 said:


> Serious question then back to MN Weather laughing...where are you at right now? I know you're on the east coast so it's almost 8pm. Are you in an office or are you at home watching re-runs of Alf?


Yeah, you don't look like an Alf fan. Based upon your pic I think you're more of a Knight Rider or possibly Baywatch fan. How close am I?

http://grandviewmedia.com/lawn-site/overview/


----------



## Camden

Looking ahead, are we still going to get hit by the polar vortex again? Temps don't look half bad. Cold again tomorrow but then it kinda warms up.


----------



## Bill1090

skorum03;2134791 said:


> This protest is pretty boring.


It's gonna hit the fan after dark.


----------



## Bill1090

Camden;2134799 said:


> Looking ahead, are we still going to get hit by the polar vortex again? Temps don't look half bad. Cold again tomorrow but then it kinda warms up.


I'm going with staying in the mid 40s/low 50s for 3 more weeks.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2134789 said:


> Proof he is here every day.....#HashTagsUpsetSSS


Hahahahahaha


----------



## qualitycut

I dont see any dethatching next week


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2134786 said:


> Serious question then back to MN Weather laughing...where are you at right now? I know you're on the east coast so it's almost 8pm. Are you in an office or are you at home watching re-runs of Alf?


He's not the only mod that will notify you behind the scenes.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2134796 said:


> I always used to when trying to reply and I would send in my post.


:laughing: I did that once when Bedazzled would hang out in here, when we would talk Techno / BPM music.

I #'d some song, posted it as a reply, and then realized I had actually sent it as a report on something in the thread.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;2134791 said:


> This protest is pretty boring.


Because there's nothing to protest. The paid protesters are more interested in the national level with Trump.

Anyone local, with half a brain, realizes they are protesting the wrong thing.

Even the BLM's Facebook page is fairly quiet.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## qualitycut

.............double post.................


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2134814 said:


>


Ha! Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ha... even like half or more of the comments on BLM FB page posts are from people saying duh you guys... it's over...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Looks like they're wandering over by Target Field... Headed Westbound out of downtown... kind of a disjointed bunch, no real organization


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;2134821 said:


> Looks like they're wandering over by Target Field... Headed Westbound out of downtown... kind of a disjointed bunch, no real organization


It's only day 1, the worst is yet to come.


----------



## qualitycut

So had someone call today who drove through thier yard or something wanted a bid, 40 sq ft and dirt a ft deep. Was just pulling up to another bid and I told him i need to figure out how much dirt quick and call you back. He gets all pissed off and says I already know its 21 bags how much!


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2134823 said:


> So had someone call today who drove through thier yard or something wanted a bid, 40 sq ft and dirt a ft deep. Was just pulling up to another bid and I told him i need to figure out how much dirt quick and call you back. He gets all pissed off and says I already know its 21 bags how much!


Yard and a half?


----------



## SSS Inc.

#StayWoke


My new favorite #


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2134823 said:


> So had someone call today who drove through thier yard or something wanted a bid, 40 sq ft and dirt a ft deep. Was just pulling up to another bid and I told him i need to figure out how much dirt quick and call you back. He gets all pissed off and says I already know its 21 bags how much!


#pass #senddirectionstomenards


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2134824 said:


> Yard and a half?


Yea, couldn't do the math in my head at the time and the guy was being a richard from the get go so I'm sure he drove through and called me right away while he was all pissed off.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2134826 said:


> #pass #senddirectionstomenards


Exactly what I did. But gave him lwmrs number.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2134828 said:


> Exactly what I did. But gave him lwmrs number.


Hahahahahahaha. Maybe Lwn can patch his driveway while he's there.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2134827 said:


> Yea, couldn't do the math in my head at the time and the guy was being a richard from the get go so I'm sure he drove through and called me right away while he was all pissed off.


Yeah, I would have done the same... I'm just sitting on my couch and did the math okay Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2134829 said:


> Hahahahahahaha. Maybe Lwn can patch his driveway while he's there.


Don't make me report you.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2134822 said:


> It's only day 1, the worst is yet to come.


I don't think so. I think most people see the evidence and can think for themselves.

I think it's just the real sheep that are marching now.

The ones that truly cannot think for themselves. That, and the anarchists.


----------



## Doughboy12

#CourtneyGodfrey

Yes please...


----------



## gmcdan

skorum03;2134791 said:


> This protest is pretty boring.


turn down the audio then play this .






prsport


----------



## SSS Inc.

#2-pac.............


----------



## SSS Inc.

gmcdan;2134835 said:


> turn down the audio then play this .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prsport


That worked pretty good. Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If it makes you guys feel any better, Reed Timmer was here last week.

http://videowall.accuweather.com/detail/videos/storm-chasers/video/4815923680001/reed-timmer-shows-aftermath-of-snowstorm-on-i-35-in-minnesota?autoStart=true


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Price Check -

Bid for a customer that usually has a fairly open check book.

Scope of work, install (3) 2" B&B Dakota Pinnacle Birch, (10) 7' Techny Arborvitae. My cost on the plant material is $250 / tree, $175 per Arborvitae, $200 delivery.

Install, replenish existing 2.5" Blue Trap rock (4 yards) and fix a bent up chainlink fence ($100 in parts, an hour labor).

Monitor and water trees for 1 month (no irrigation) and then as needed throughout the rest of the summer. Warranty for 1 year. 

Soil is fairly sandy, but already covered in 2.5" Blue Trap. No other vegetation is currently in the area. Trying to create a screen for some apartments so they don't look straight out the patio to the back of another building.

I'm at just a hair over $5,000 after taxes. 

Customer went off on me today for no real reason I saw. I'll have $3,000 in materials, and time in watering and monitoring. Am I really that far off? If anything, I think I'm on the cheap side.

I admit it's an area of town I don't do a TON of work in, but I HAVE done work for this customer yearly, going on 4 years now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

#whereisthelove?


----------



## Doughboy12

Wife was at Southview golf course yesterday and said they were mowing the course.... You would think they would know better...




That's over by Quality.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2134833 said:


> #CourtneyGodfrey
> 
> Yes please...


I dont want to get edited


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2134841 said:


> Price Check -
> 
> Bid for a customer that usually has a fairly open check book.
> 
> Scope of work, install (3) 2" B&B Dakota Pinnacle Birch, (10) 7' Techny Arborvitae. My cost on the plant material is $250 / tree, $175 per Arborvitae, $200 delivery.
> 
> Install, replenish existing 2.5" Blue Trap rock (4 yards) and fix a bent up chainlink fence ($100 in parts, an hour labor).
> 
> Monitor and water trees for 1 month (no irrigation) and then as needed throughout the rest of the summer. Warranty for 1 year.
> 
> Soil is fairly sandy, but already covered in 2.5" Blue Trap. No other vegetation is currently in the area. Trying to create a screen for some apartments so they don't look straight out the patio to the back of another building.
> 
> I'm at just a hair over $5,000 after taxes.
> 
> Customer went off on me today for no real reason I saw. I'll have $3,000 in materials, and time in watering and monitoring. Am I really that far off? If anything, I think I'm on the cheap side.
> 
> I admit it's an area of town I don't do a TON of work in, but I HAVE done work for this customer yearly, going on 4 years now.


Remember no tax on the landscaping part


----------



## SSS Inc.

Here we go..........
NWA

Edit.....That aint NWA


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2134841 said:


> Price Check -
> 
> Bid for a customer that usually has a fairly open check book.
> 
> Scope of work, install (3) 2" B&B Dakota Pinnacle Birch, (10) 7' Techny Arborvitae. My cost on the plant material is $250 / tree, $175 per Arborvitae, $200 delivery.
> 
> Install, replenish existing 2.5" Blue Trap rock (4 yards) and fix a bent up chainlink fence ($100 in parts, an hour labor).
> 
> Monitor and water trees for 1 month (no irrigation) and then as needed throughout the rest of the summer. Warranty for 1 year.
> 
> Soil is fairly sandy, but already covered in 2.5" Blue Trap. No other vegetation is currently in the area. Trying to create a screen for some apartments so they don't look straight out the patio to the back of another building.
> 
> I'm at just a hair over $5,000 after taxes.
> 
> Customer went off on me today for no real reason I saw. I'll have $3,000 in materials, and time in watering and monitoring. Am I really that far off? If anything, I think I'm on the cheap side.
> 
> I admit it's an area of town I don't do a TON of work in, but I HAVE done work for this customer yearly, going on 4 years now.


I'd be close to the 7k mark


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2134845 said:


> Remember no tax on the landscaping part


My accountant said you are to add taxes if non taxed and taxed items are on same bill. I never looked it up. He never steered me wrong


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2134845 said:


> Remember no tax on the landscaping part


Ahhhh yes, I have to remember that. But even that was only $100, +/-.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Now that is NWA. 


#Imustbetheonlyonewatchingthis


----------



## mnlefty

Doughboy12;2134843 said:


> Wife was at Southview golf course yesterday and said they were mowing the course.... *You would think they would know better...*
> 
> That's over by Quality.


You weren't there to see what they were doing, but somehow you know it was wrong? 

#EveryoneIsanexpert


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;2134851 said:


> Now that is NWA.
> 
> #Imustbetheonlyonewatchingthis


What is NWA?


----------



## Bill1090

mnlefty;2134852 said:


> You weren't there to see what they were doing, but somehow you know it was wrong?
> 
> #EveryoneIsanexpert


Easy now. He's not just a homeowner anymore.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;2134853 said:


> What is NWA?


A rap group from way back.


----------



## SSS Inc.

...............


----------



## SSS Inc.

4th Precinct ........


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;2134857 said:


> ...............


Ohhh. I have the audio turned off.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Bill1090;2134853 said:


> What is NWA?


Straight outta Compton!


----------



## SSS Inc.

The police shut the lights off. ....


----------



## Doughboy12

mnlefty;2134852 said:


> You weren't there to see what they were doing, but somehow you know it was wrong?
> 
> #EveryoneIsanexpert


I worked at a golf course for a few years.............doesn't make me an expert. But I can do that one. Said they were planning on opening for play this weekend. 
Now is that going to ruin the course? No. But let's face it. It's too wet out there AND the roots haven't had enough time to establish themselves.

Care to slam me for MY opinion, go ahead. If it makes you feel like a big shot, good for you.


----------



## Bill1090

And they're burning a flag...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Now they burned a flag?!?!?!?!


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2134861 said:


> The police shut the lights off. ....


Where are you watching this?


----------



## Bill1090

Drakeslayer;2134865 said:


> Where are you watching this?


A few pages back Skorum posted a link.


----------



## snowman55

jimslawnsnow;2134848 said:


> My accountant said you are to add taxes if non taxed and taxed items are on same bill. I never looked it up. He never steered me wrong


That's dumb. Get a new accountant unless you like donating your customers money to the state.

Lwmn/ $7000 job....... but you should bid it at retail materials + hourly fees then pull an RX


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;2134858 said:


> 4th Precinct ........


Are they trying to get in or what?


----------



## skorum03

Bill1090;2134867 said:


> A few pages back Skorum posted a link.


here.

http://www.unicornriot.ninja/?page_id=216


----------



## Green Grass

I see more white people than anything else.


----------



## SSS Inc.

They lit a little free library on fire. Reallly?


----------



## skorum03

THat light is crazy bright.


----------



## SSS Inc.

There seems to be conflict between the white supporters and the black supporters.


----------



## Bill1090

Where did that lazer come from?


----------



## mnlefty

Doughboy12;2134862 said:


> I worked at a golf course for a few years.............doesn't make me an expert. But I can do that one. Said they were planning on opening for play this weekend.
> Now is that going to ruin the course? No. But let's face it. It's too wet out there AND the roots haven't had enough time to establish themselves.
> 
> Care to slam me for MY opinion, go ahead. *If it makes you feel like a big shot, good for you.*


Boy you can sure dish it out, but when it comes back, look out... pot, meet kettle. Your _opinion_ was basically saying you know more than a guy with a ton of training, experience, and local knowledge of that piece of land.

It was not wet yesterday, if he did his job right he has plenty of roots, and you should well know bentgrass is a different animal. Simple fact is I'll trust the superintendent's decisions on what's right for his course ahead of the homeowner... excuse me, the guy who worked at a course for a few years.


----------



## Bill1090

Engine 4/Ladder 4 headed to the 4th pct.


----------



## Drakeslayer

I lost the feed!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2134864 said:


> Now they burned a flag?!?!?!?!


Cafe goin down


----------



## skorum03

Drakeslayer;2134880 said:


> I lost the feed!


http://www.unicornriot.ninja/?page_id=216


----------



## Doughboy12

mnlefty;2134878 said:


> Boy you can sure dish it out, but when it comes back, look out... pot, meet kettle. Your _opinion_ was basically saying you know more than a guy with a ton of training, experience, and local knowledge of that piece of land.
> 
> It was not wet yesterday, if he did his job right he has plenty of roots, and you should well know bentgrass is a different animal. Simple fact is I'll trust the superintendent's decisions on what's right for his course ahead of the homeowner... excuse me, the guy who worked at a course for a few years.


Yes because an over aggressive course manager that wants to get the course open for the revenue has never made a decision for "him."

Seems my opinion doesn't count as much as yours though so keep attacking me. I can take it.


----------



## qualitycut

snowman55;2134868 said:


> That's dumb. Get a new accountant unless you like donating your customers money to the state.


This.......... even my sales tax audit she said that it was good I itemized the taxable and non taxable. Really you could crunch it all into Landscape install if you really wanted but thats illegal


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2134841 said:


> Price Check -
> 
> Bid for a customer that usually has a fairly open check book.
> 
> Scope of work, install (3) 2" B&B Dakota Pinnacle Birch, (10) 7' Techny Arborvitae. My cost on the plant material is $250 / tree, $175 per Arborvitae, $200 delivery.
> 
> Install, replenish existing 2.5" Blue Trap rock (4 yards) and fix a bent up chainlink fence ($100 in parts, an hour labor).
> 
> Monitor and water trees for 1 month (no irrigation) and then as needed throughout the rest of the summer. Warranty for 1 year.
> 
> Soil is fairly sandy, but already covered in 2.5" Blue Trap. No other vegetation is currently in the area. Trying to create a screen for some apartments so they don't look straight out the patio to the back of another building.
> 
> I'm at just a hair over $5,000 after taxes.
> 
> Customer went off on me today for no real reason I saw. I'll have $3,000 in materials, and time in watering and monitoring. Am I really that far off? If anything, I think I'm on the cheap side.
> 
> I admit it's an area of town I don't do a TON of work in, but I HAVE done work for this customer yearly, going on 4 years now.


I'd be about at your bid for just the 10 arbs (that should make snowman proud)... Label the whole thing a Landscape Contract in one document (even the watering) and don't charge tax


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2134872 said:


> They lit a little free library on fire. Reallly?


They're reaching...


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2134871 said:


> I see more white people than anything else.


Always is, they were marching today and was 80 percent white college aged punks


----------



## Drakeslayer

cbservicesllc;2134886 said:


> I'd be about at your bid for just the 10 arbs (that should make snowman proud)... Label the whole thing a Landscape Contract in one document (even the watering) and don't charge tax


I was at 10K for everything or so.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2134885 said:


> This.......... even my sales tax audit she said that it was good I itemized the taxable and non taxable. Really you could crunch it all into Landscape install if you really wanted but thats illegal


"Landscape Contract" should cover it all... Curious on your thoughts though, you do more landscape than I do


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2134889 said:


> I was at 10K for everything or so.


Yeah I quit after 7500 on the plants... Thumbs Up


----------



## mnlefty

Doughboy12;2134883 said:


> Yes because an over aggressive course manager that wants to get the course open for the revenue has never made a decision for "him."
> 
> Seems my opinion doesn't count as much as yours though so keep attacking me. I can take it.


I knew better than to even start down this road. Your opinion doesn't matter to me, other than I was compelled to defend a professional you took a dig at over something he knows exponentially better than you or I do. Unfortunately I failed to realize that you were also privy to the management decisions of a private club. I'm done with it...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2134890 said:


> "Landscape Contract" should cover it all... Curious on your thoughts though, you do more landscape than I do


You can do whatever you want if you want to bend the rules. Just like if you deliver rock theres tax but if you spread it also no tax. Goofy


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2134891 said:


> Yeah I quit after 7500 on the plants... Thumbs Up


I'm in at $4,000. Need to keep the guys busy.


----------



## qualitycut

Charge retail on those trees and you are getting another 30%


----------



## mnlefty

SSS Inc.;2134894 said:


> I'm in at $4,000. Need to keep the guys busy.


:laughing:


----------



## Camden

mnlefty;2134892 said:


> I knew better than to even start down this road. Your opinion doesn't matter to me, other than I was compelled to defend a professional you took a dig at over something he knows exponentially better than you or I do. Unfortunately I failed to realize that you were also privy to the management decisions of a private club. I'm done with it...


I've never seen you this riled up before. Soooooooo....think we're all done plowing for the season? :whistling:


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2134886 said:


> I'd be about at your bid for just the 10 arbs (that should make snowman proud)...


500 a arb? Cafe sub it to me


----------



## Doughboy12

mnlefty;2134892 said:


> I knew better than to even start down this road. Your opinion doesn't matter to me, other than I was compelled to defend a professional you took a dig at over something he knows exponentially better than you or I do. Unfortunately I failed to realize that you were also privy to the management decisions of a private club. I'm done with it...


I love it when people feel the need to defend someone who one doesn't even know this place exists and two wouldn't even care what anyone in here had to say about what they were doing anyway and three claims they don't care about what was said but felt the need to defend said person...:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2134893 said:


> You can do whatever you want if you want to bend the rules. Just like if you deliver rock theres tax but if you spread it also no tax. Goofy


Right... The get out of jail free card on the Fact Sheet from the Dept of Rev seems to be the section on Landscape Contracts to improve real property


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;2134899 said:


> I love it when people feel the need to defend someone who one doesn't even know this place exists and two wouldn't even care what anyone in here had to say about what they were doing anyway and three claims they don't care about what was said but felt the need to defend said person...:laughing: :laughing:


HEY! Did you ever buy that JD mower you were looking at the other day? The one on Machine Finder. Looked like a clean unit.

What was the price on that again?

:whistling::whistling::whistling::whistling:


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2134894 said:


> I'm in at $4,000. Need to keep the guys busy.


What a richard! Haha


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2134901 said:


> HEY! Did you ever buy that JD mower you were looking at the other day? The one on Machine Finder. Looked like a clean unit.
> 
> What was the price on that again?
> 
> :whistling::whistling::whistling::whistling:


No. You guys talked me out of it... :waving:


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2134898 said:


> 500 a arb? Cafe sub it to me


Those are big arbs... He said his cost was 175 right? Material, markup, labor, equipment, warranty...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2134903 said:


> No. You guys talked me out of it... :waving:


What are you gonna get???


----------



## Drakeslayer

cbservicesllc;2134904 said:


> Those are big arbs... He said his cost was 175 right? Material, markup, labor, equipment, warranty...


^^^^^^^this^^^^^^^this^^^^^^^this^^^^^^
Edit tax also.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2134889 said:


> I was at 10K for everything or so.


You must pay your Mexicans 15 an hour. 
#settingthestandard #15$minimumwage


----------



## SSS Inc.

Police shot in Robbinsdale??????????????????


----------



## jimslawnsnow

These slow winters sure has this thread split. Grumpy's and kidders


----------



## Bill1090

Officer possible shot. Not at the protest.


----------



## Camden

Possible cop shot in Robinsdale?


----------



## skorum03

Cop maybe shot in Robinsdale?


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2134907 said:


> You must pay your Mexicans 15 an hour.
> #settingthestandard #15$minimumwage


Some $20. But they are producers.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2134904 said:


> Those are big arbs... He said his cost was 175 right? Material, markup, labor, equipment, warranty...


You know I didn't even put that together with the price. Im used to putting in like #10 or #15


----------



## mnlefty

Camden;2134897 said:


> I've never seen you this riled up before. Soooooooo....think we're all done plowing for the season? :whistling:


Well you should have seen me around the time I commented on Freeman's mic drop this morning, only at that point I was smart enough to not say everything on my mind.

And yes, #winterisover. Not saying it's all roses from here, but feel free to put the gear away.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;2134910 said:


> Officer possible shot. Not at the protest.


Not, but associated? Awful convenient it's happening around the time people are getting rowdy...


----------



## Doughboy12

mnlefty;2134915 said:


> Well you should have seen me around the time I commented on Freeman's mic drop this morning, only at that point I was smart enough to not say everything on my mind.
> 
> And yes, #winterisover. Not saying it's all roses from here, but feel free to put the gear away.


I'm over it now. You were right all along. I have no idea what they were even doing. :waving:

Just don't like to be attacked. #WontBackDown


----------



## Bill1090

mnlefty;2134915 said:


> And yes, #winterisover. Not saying it's all roses from here, but feel free to put the gear away.


Now ya did it!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2134907 said:


> You must pay your Mexicans 15 an hour.
> #settingthestandard #15$minimumwage


I had someone complaining about me raising rates the other day. I said wait til the minimum wage is at 15. They said "what's that got to do with anything ?" I said it'll be another raise most likely and a big one as several other things will raise as well that will cost of business higher other than I need to pay guys 3-5 an hour or more.

Where do they think the money is going to come from? Certainly not from my pocket. I'd rather go broke on the couch than busting my cafe for less than nothing


----------



## Bill1090

cbservicesllc;2134916 said:


> Not, but associated? Awful convenient it's happening around the time people are getting rowdy...


Sounded like 40th & Logan or something like that. Bet there won't be anyone protesting that.


----------



## Camden

Officer shot at 40th and Welcome.


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;2134905 said:


> What are you gonna get???


The contracts I have now I can just use my lawn tractor. And watch for Jim to swing by and take pictures....:laughing:


----------



## skorum03

Camden;2134921 said:


> Officer shot at 40th and Welcome.


I can't find any info on that.


----------



## Bill1090

Officer involved shooting. 40th & Welcome. Officer not critically injured.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2134922 said:


> The contracts I have now I can just use my lawn tractor. And watch for Jim to swing by and take pictures....:laughing:


Every cafer down here uses them.


----------



## Camden

It's 48th and Welcome, possibly 2 officers shot...suspect is a black male with long dreds. It's all over Twitter.


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2134925 said:


> Every cafer down here uses them.


I wish I had one like you have........


----------



## mnlefty

Doughboy12;2134917 said:


> I'm over it now. You were right all along. I have no idea what they were even doing. :waving:
> 
> Just don't like to be attacked. #WontBackDown


For me it's just flashbacks to my previous life on the course. Way too many "green side up" type comments and too many golfers who think they know more than the guy with a turf degree who spends 50+ hrs a week on the course.

We used to joke about walking into some guy's office and telling him what was wrong his spreadsheets.


----------



## Doughboy12

mnlefty;2134928 said:


> For me it's just flashbacks to my previous life on the course. Way too many "green side up" type comments and too many golfers who think they know more than the guy with a turf degree who spends 50+ hrs a week on the course.
> 
> We used to joke about walking into some guy's office and telling him what was wrong his spreadsheets.


Again. Or the first time. Sorry.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Camden;2134926 said:


> It's 48th and Welcome, possibly 2 officers shot...suspect is a black male with long dreds. It's all over Twitter.


Getting close To SSS cross street.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2134914 said:


> You know I didn't even put that together with the price. Im used to putting in like #10 or #15


Yeah I think he was talking 7 footers...


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy i got a perfect starter mower for ya


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2134930 said:


> Getting close To SSS cross street.....


No no no no no... We're on the NORTH side here... Thumbs Up


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2134933 said:


> Doughboy i got a perfect starter mower for ya


I don't need a 60" zero....attm


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2134938 said:


> I don't need a 60" zero....attm


Your right you need two! I have one for you as well


----------



## Polarismalibu

Love barlows forecast. Rain will come in by Rogers or uhhh uhh or somewhere up there. Spot on


----------



## Polarismalibu

Polarismalibu;2134942 said:


> Love barlows forecast. Rain will come in by Rogers or uhhh uhh or somewhere up there. Spot on


And his radar says snow tracker.


----------



## CityGuy

38° and partly cloudy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dangit. I knew I was the low price leader on that install. 

Oh well, just reaffirms my price is a good price, it's the best price, and I'll have the best landscape in the country. I have the best negotiations.


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;2134925 said:


> Every cafer down here uses them.


I could care less about these guys.

They arent a threat to the customers i really want.
These guys can have all the $25 yards they want....


----------



## Polarismalibu

Jeez I'm ready for lunch


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;2134951 said:


> I could care less about these guys.
> 
> They arent a threat to the customers i really want.
> These guys can have all the $25 yards they want....


They are doing commercial places as well. We have about 30 of these guys and about 10 or so companies with commercial equipment.

The problem with them is they do Mrs smith's yard for 25. She goes to church or somewhere in a group setting. They cackle like hens. She tells the Jones I mow for what her guy charges. Then they get bent out of shape and think I am ripping them off. Or they are new to having thier work done for them and hear these cheap prices and think they can find someone cheaper. On the commercial side this is what I have found with them. They bid about 10 an acre. Whoever is in charge start telling other businesses about the guy mowing his 2 acre property for 20 so he can say he's doing " commercial work" to get more work.

And the one thing they all have in common? Either they were laid off or went into retirement and lost money with stocks or other bad investment. Now when they quit these people are a pain to deal with


----------



## jimslawnsnow

6 years ago I had a customer not pay a dollar on thier snow removal for the season. They wouldn't answer calls or hang up. 3 1/2 years ago, I witnessed same customer (ex customer at the time) and some guy not her husband rob a house on my road. They robbed about a dozen. I think they went to prison on burglary and drug charges


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2134963 said:


> 6 years ago I had a customer not pay a dollar on thier snow removal for the season. They wouldn't answer calls or hang up. 3 1/2 years ago, I witnessed same customer (ex customer at the time) and some guy not her husband rob a house on my road. They robbed about a dozen. I think they went to prison on burglary and drug charges


Did you collect a reward for turning them in?


----------



## Bill1090

Rumor has it Trump will be in town Monday.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;2134930 said:


> Getting close To SSS cross street.....


That's north side.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2134965 said:


> Did you collect a reward for turning them in?


No. I didn't find out to later in the paper who it was. Drove past thier house and sure enough there was the ranger tucked behind the house


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I suppose I better drive to Ramsey and pick up the new trailer.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2134965 said:


> Did you collect a reward for turning them in?


I did have to give a statement to the sheriff department. At the time I didn't know they were stealing. I was storing equipment at my great uncles. And was driving past to my house. Not the one I live at now. I saw a truck in the driveway that wasn't thiers. They always left the garage door open about 2ft for thier dog


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2134971 said:


> I suppose I better drive to Ramsey and pick up the new trailer.


You could walk and drag it back. It might help you get back in shape.

I personally will be using the walkbehind for a while to help get rid of my gut


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I wish the media would stop fueling these police shootings


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Next week might wet as well. I think this gonna turn in an oh cafe we don't have our work done and the grass is growing in full force year again


----------



## qualitycut

Yea been raining here for a while.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2134963 said:


> 6 years ago I had a customer not pay a dollar on thier snow removal for the season. They wouldn't answer calls or hang up. 3 1/2 years ago, I witnessed same customer (ex customer at the time) and some guy not her husband rob a house on my road. They robbed about a dozen. I think they went to prison on burglary and drug charges


..........?


----------



## qualitycut

So its a decent rain here abd there is a company doing mulch at a resi.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2134985 said:


> So its a decent rain here abd there is a company doing mulch at a resi.


Or need the money and need to make guys busy again. I know my employee is asking when we will start. At this rate it'll be may 1st


----------



## jimslawnsnow

On another note I'll be working all weekend and get free supper Saturday night from famous daves. I should hire Doughboy to help


----------



## ryde307

cbservicesllc;2134890 said:


> "Landscape Contract" should cover it all... Curious on your thoughts though, you do more landscape than I do


This. Installed landscape would be non tax. ( for now) delivery or resale of material would be taxed.



SSS Inc.;2134894 said:


> I'm in at $4,000. Need to keep the guys busy.


You should see the patching quote I just put in to help keep guys busy. How many bags of patch come on a pallet anyways?



Camden;2134897 said:


> I've never seen you this riled up before. Soooooooo....think we're all done plowing for the season? :whistling:


Not the same people but didn't this happen last year also?



Drakeslayer;2134913 said:


> Some $20. But they are producers.


Do they have any relatives looking for work?



Polarismalibu;2134960 said:


> Jeez I'm ready for lunch


Lano in Anoka has an open house today. I should become a city worker and just visit open houses.



qualitycut;2134985 said:


> So its a decent rain here abd there is a company doing mulch at a resi.


We hauled mulch all day yesterday. Does that count?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

New trailer for the city crew.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Double post..... Not sure why.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2134992 said:


> New trailer for the city crew. 2995 GVW.


#LooksSpendyAndSpiffy


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2134986 said:


> Or need the money and need to make guys busy again. I know my employee is asking when we will start. At this rate it'll be may 1st


Yea its March, its 40 degrees and raining. Lets get everyone sick.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2134996 said:


> Yea its March, its 40 degrees and raining. Lets get everyone sick.


I bet there's a lot of guys that have empty pockets after the last 2 season. The guy I'm trying to buy accounts from is one of them, but can't be too bad if he's only come down to 6 months revenue


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2134996 said:


> Yea its March, its 40 degrees and raining. Lets get everyone sick.


My new guy was upset we didn't work yesterday. That's exactly what I told him. I don%t need them sick when it's time to actually work on the days it's nice.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2134991 said:


> New trailer for the city crew.


Why is the gate so short?


----------



## skorum03

Bill1090;2135002 said:


> Why is the gate so short?


It folds in half.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;2135002 said:


> Why is the gate so short?


Bifold. .....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;2135004 said:


> It folds in half.


For less wind resistance


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2134996 said:


> Yea its March, its 40 degrees and raining. Lets get everyone sick.


Bingo........


----------



## Bill1090

skorum03;2135004 said:


> It folds in half.


Ok. Here I thought he already clotheslined it on a tree limb or something.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Just a little wet out


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2135011 said:


> Ok. Here I thought he already clotheslined it on a tree limb or something.


If he would have, it's because of his seats


----------



## qualitycut

Im going to be single forever. Every damn girl is a cafeing lib


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Not as spendy for trailer as you think when 4 year old aluminums sell for $300 less than used.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2135017 said:


> Not as spendy for trailer as you think when 4 year old aluminums sell for $300 less than used.


Sell for or are for sale for


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2135017 said:


> Not as spendy for trailer as you think when 4 year old aluminums sell for $300 less than used.


What was it? 1800-1900?


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2135015 said:


> Im going to be single forever. Every damn girl is a cafeing lib


Stop going to Indigo Girls concerts and you'll have better luck.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2135015 said:


> Im going to be single forever. Every damn girl is a cafeing lib


Well.......... there's always changing sides.  and yes I'm kidding


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;2135020 said:


> Stop going to Indigo Girls concerts and you'll have better luck.


And joking around so much.


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;2135022 said:


> And joking around so much.


Good point! Girls hate guys who know how to have fun. LOL


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2135013 said:


> Just a little wet out


Oh my......


----------



## ryde307

D'amico and sons just dropped off free lunch. Looking to expand their catering and out giving away free trays of food. 3 sandwiches, 3 pastas, and dessert.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2135015 said:


> Im going to be single forever. Every damn girl is a cafeing lib


You just have to convert them.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

What? How? There's something wrong with these kids


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

8' x 14', 3500 lb axle, ATV ramps for the side, 15" tires, led lights, all aluminum, $2600.


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2135028 said:


> What? How? There's something wrong with these kids


It's Alaska. They're a little different up there.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2135032 said:


> It's Alaska. They're a little different up there.


I didn't read the article. Still they're 6 years old


----------



## qualitycut

Must be crabby customer day. You haven't fixed the plow damage im no longer using you after March 31st. 
Bye felica!


----------



## Bill1090

Who broke the internet?


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2135036 said:


> Must be crabby customer day. You haven't fixed the plow damage im no longer using you after March 31st.
> *Bye felica!*


Hahaha... Yes!


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2135037 said:


> Who broke the internet?


I was stressing out. Thought Iwould miss a post from lwnmwrman smashing up his new trailer or something


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2135036 said:


> Must be crabby customer day. You haven't fixed the plow damage im no longer using you after March 31st.
> Bye felica!


***mic drop***


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2135036 said:


> Must be crabby customer day. You haven't fixed the plow damage im no longer using you after March 31st.
> Bye felica!


Residential? ............


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2135043 said:


> ***mike drop***


What did mike do to you? Good way to get banned


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2135045 said:


> What did mike do to you? Good way to get banned


Wait, what??? Sorry MJD


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2135044 said:


> Residential? ............


Yea. Im glad she did it because I wanted to any way but its right next door to another customer who never says a damn word so I was dealing with her crap. Was one of them who always did it herself and then decided to hire it out and we know how some of those go.


----------



## Mike_PS

all good guys...slight glitch caused the site to get bumped offline for a few minutes Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

Michael J. Donovan;2135049 said:


> all good guys...slight glitch caused the site to get bumped offline for a few minutes Thumbs Up


Be honest, this thread has to many posts and crashed the site. You should give us a kick back from all the advertising we draw abd throw us a pizza party!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2135046 said:


> Wait, what??? Sorry MJD


I was joking around. You said drop mike


----------



## Mike_PS

qualitycut;2135051 said:


> Be honest, this thread has to many posts and crashed the site. You should give us a kick back from all the advertising we draw abd throw us a pizza party!


hey, nice try but that's not the KICK I was thinking of :laughing::laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2135042 said:


> I was stressing out. Thought Iwould miss a post from lwnmwrman smashing up his new trailer or something


Didn't smash it up..... yet..... but.........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Michael J. Donovan;2135053 said:


> hey, nice try but that's not the KICK I was thinking of :laughing::laughing:


MJD - I think you need a better title than "Manager of Plowsite".

Maybe "Lord of Plowsite"? Better yet, OVERLORD. Just straight "OVERLORD".

"He who controls ALL of Plowsite"

What's with this Manager label. You can get that at Burger King selling weiners.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2135055 said:


> MJD - I think you need a better title than "Manager of Plowsite".
> 
> Maybe "Lord of Plowsite"? Better yet, OVERLORD. Just straight "OVERLORD".
> 
> "He who controls ALL of Plowsite"
> 
> What's with this Manager label. You can get that at Burger King selling weiners.


Maybe "Plow Boss".

Get your minds out of the gutter folks.


----------



## Bill1090

MJD, are you in the part of PA that's going to get hit with this next snow storm?


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2135045 said:


> What did mike do to you? Good way to get banned


Smh.....Oh boy...

Edit: I see you were joking... Phew...


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2135052 said:


> I was joking around. You said drop mike


I got it....just playing along.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2135059 said:


> Smh........Oh boy...


Hey, pal.... Only unit gets to "oh boy" followed by ellipses.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2135062 said:


> Hey, pal.... Only unit gets to "oh boy" followed by ellipses.


That rule only applies to weather talk....from the rule book I read. :waving:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2135060 said:


> I got it....just playing along.


I couldn't tell. It's not always easy to tell on these forums


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2135065 said:


> I couldn't tell. It's not always easy to tell on these forums


Or in text period... Always hard to tell... That's why my wife always thinks I'm being a cafehole


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Nice rain showers moving in now, when it was supposed to rain this morning, when it didn't rain this morning, and it's not supposed to rain now.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2135069 said:


> Nice rain showers moving in now, when it was supposed to rain this morning, when it didn't rain this morning, and it's not supposed to rain now.


Like I was supposed to have sprinkles until 10am but had heavy rain until 1230


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Sun was out here for a bit, now it's kinda cloudy.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Was raining decent at cabelas just a minute ago.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2135078 said:


> Was raining decent at cabelas just a minute ago.


Raining at Menard's in Forest Lake now.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2135069 said:
 

> Nice rain showers moving in now, when it was supposed to rain this morning, when it didn't rain this morning, and it's not supposed to rain now.


I know right? And I was feeling so motivated this morning when the sun came out!


----------



## Camden

Who put a quarter into MJD these days? He's been on this thread more this week than he has the past 2 years combined.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2135082 said:


> Who put a quarter into MJD these days? He's been on this thread more this week than he has the past 2 years combined.


All the other threads probably died out for the season


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2135085 said:


> All the other threads probably died out for the season


Get plowsite goin! Get plowsite goin! Get plowsite goin!


----------



## Bill1090

Drakeslayer;2135078 said:


> Was raining decent at cabelas just a minute ago.


Rain/snow mix here for a bit.


----------



## qualitycut

Holy cafe downpour!


----------



## Camden

Raining nicely here.


----------



## ryde307

Curling on NBC sports. I'm a fan of the Japanese shooter.


----------



## ryde307

Camden;2135105 said:


> Raining nicely here.


Went and played a few holes of golf. Got caught in the rain almost sleet mix.


----------



## jimslawnsnow




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2135122 said:


>


I had the plate on the top of the picture for dinner tonight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Why are all the Jeeps with plows on them in Boston, New York or New Jersey?? 

Looks like I might be taking a flight.

Or drive to Stillwater.

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/cto/5517005486.html


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Camden;2135082 said:


> Who put a quarter into MJD these days? He's been on this thread more this week than he has the past 2 years combined.


I got $0.20 back in change.


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2135122 said:


>


Taco salad?


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2135125 said:


> Why are all the Jeeps with plows on them in Boston, New York or New Jersey??
> 
> Looks like I might be taking a flight.
> 
> Or drive to Stillwater.
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/cto/5517005486.html


Just buy a regular jeep and buy my plow to put on it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2135124 said:


> I had the plate on the top of the picture for dinner tonight.


Fajitas with chicken, beef and shrimp?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2135128 said:


> Taco salad?


Enchilada and a chalupa


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2135130 said:


> Fajitas with chicken, beef and shrimp?


I'm a straight pollo guy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2135129 said:


> Just buy a regular jeep and buy my plow to put on it.


What is it, and how much?

Cause there's some pretty cheap Jeeps around.


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2135131 said:


> Enchilada and a chalupa


Sorry Jim, we are in America. I don't know French.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2135133 said:


> What is it, and how much?
> 
> Cause there's some pretty cheap Jeeps around.


7 1/2' Midweight. Plowside only.

You'd probably like it so much you'd sell all of those other yucky red plows.


----------



## qualitycut

Well I'm finding out why people are slow to responding to renewals. A lot of then are getting multiple bids even after servicing some of them for a few years. Losing a good chunk of lawns.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2135124 said:


> I had the plate on the top of the picture for dinner tonight.


Nice to see you and Jim having a romantic dinner.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2135125 said:


> Why are all the Jeeps with plows on them in Boston, New York or New Jersey??
> 
> Looks like I might be taking a flight.
> 
> Or drive to Stillwater.
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/cto/5517005486.html


"Winter is not over yet." :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2135136 said:


> Well I'm finding out why people are slow to responding to renewals. A lot of then are getting multiple bids even after servicing some of them for a few years. Losing a good chunk of lawns.


Yeah, what the cafe is with all the people getting other bids this year "just to price shop?" Lame...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2135140 said:


> Yeah, what the cafe is with all the people getting other bids this year "just to price shop?" Lame...


I get to find out tomorrow if I lose a $25,000 account or not.


----------



## andersman02

qualitycut;2135136 said:


> Well I'm finding out why people are slow to responding to renewals. A lot of then are getting multiple bids even after servicing some of them for a few years. Losing a good chunk of lawns.


Bummer, I had to drop our minimum to $33 from $35 and same for cleanups (not $33 obviously) for mowing this year in my hometown. Theres 2 outfits i KNOW of that are $30/mow, if not cheaper for one. Last year i was consistently $300 more/ season for cleanups and mowing.

EDIT $2 doesn't seem like much but when thats all many customers look for....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

andersman02;2135145 said:


> Bummer, I had to drop our minimum to $33 from $35 and same for cleanups (not $33 obviously) for mowing this year in my hometown. Theres 2 outfits i KNOW of that are $30/mow, if not cheaper for one. Last year i was consistently $300 more/ season for cleanups and mowing.
> 
> EDIT $2 doesn't seem like much but when thats all many customers look for....


It's the opposite of that way it should work. The industry is just saturated with lawn donkeys. You can buy a new ZTR for under 200 a month. They think all you have to do is just mow a few lawn then the payment is made and the rest is profit. That may work to a certain extent. Like a part time guy. For the guy who want to make a living, not so much


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2135141 said:


> I get to find out tomorrow if I lose a $25,000 account or not.


City........?


----------



## snowman55

Why a jeep? I have one and it has a place but what would you use it for?


----------



## qualitycut

snowman55;2135148 said:


> Why a jeep? I have one and it has a place but what would you use it for?


Mudding and picking up chicks duh


----------



## cbservicesllc

andersman02;2135145 said:


> Bummer, I had to drop our minimum to $33 from $35 and same for cleanups (not $33 obviously) for mowing this year in my hometown. Theres 2 outfits i KNOW of that are $30/mow, if not cheaper for one. Last year i was consistently $300 more/ season for cleanups and mowing.
> 
> EDIT $2 doesn't seem like much but when thats all many customers look for....


I hear you there...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2135151 said:


> Mudding and picking up chicks duh


This guy gets it.

Maybe for 6' sidewalks? Maybe for tight parking lots?

Maybe for when I go down the road, hit black ice, it spins perfectly like a top?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2135146 said:


> It's the opposite of that way it should work. The industry is just saturated with lawn donkeys. You can buy a new ZTR for under 200 a month. They think all you have to do is just mow a few lawn then the payment is made and the rest is profit. That may work to a certain extent. Like a part time guy. For the guy who want to make a living, not so much


Pretty much....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh, fwiw, I had a neighbor to one of the parking lots I patch, call me today, to see if I can patch their parking lot.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2135157 said:


> Oh, fwiw, I had a neighbor to one of the parking lots I patch, call me today, to see if I can patch their parking lot.


There you go, you should probably price out some asphalt equipment.?.

Edit: better yet, realiakor is looking for a asphalt foreman


----------



## Drakeslayer

TKLAWN;2135158 said:


> There you go, you should probably price out some asphalt equipment.?.
> 
> Edit: better yet, realiakor is looking for a asphalt foreman


He has a lute and a hand tamper. What else does one need?


----------



## Doughboy12

Does anyone know if the ice is out on Mille Lacs?

Polarismalibu....anyone, anyone????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2135160 said:


> He has a lute and a hand tamper. What else does one need?


I do???? You sure about that???


----------



## Green Grass

andersman02;2135145 said:


> Bummer, I had to drop our minimum to $33 from $35 and same for cleanups (not $33 obviously) for mowing this year in my hometown. Theres 2 outfits i KNOW of that are $30/mow, if not cheaper for one. Last year i was consistently $300 more/ season for cleanups and mowing.
> 
> EDIT $2 doesn't seem like much but when thats all many customers look for....


I raised my min to $40. All my customers returned even got two back that tried a cheaper company last year.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2135163 said:


> I raised my min to $40. All my customers returned even got two back that tried a cheaper company last year.


Lucky, all you rich west siders.


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;2135160 said:


> He has a *landscape rake* and a hand tamper. What else does one need?


Fixed it for you.


----------



## CityGuy

35° and wet


----------



## jimslawnsnow

It's snowing out


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2135167 said:


> Fixed it for you.


Getting closer.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Windshields are ice covered here. I have snow on the ground in the open areas. Dirt, not blacktop.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Got down to 32 a couple hours ago here


----------



## Bill1090

Not gonna lie, I'm starting to #feelthebern.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2135186 said:


> Got down to 32 a couple hours ago here


29°F here. My guys aren't excited to cut and haul wet brush this morning.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2135189 said:


> 29°F here. My guys aren't excited to cut and haul wet brush this morning.


It'll make them sick, or strong


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2135187 said:


> Not gonna lie, I'm starting to #feelthebern.


Wait, what? ........?


----------



## skorum03

Bill1090;2135187 said:


> Not gonna lie, I'm starting to #feelthebern.


You want some "free" stuff?


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2135193 said:


> Wait, what? ........?


He's got some good ideas.

Fighting global warming is good for us. More landscaping work with the green movement.

Electric cars is good too. No more reaking of fuel all the time.

Free college, we'll I'll finally get to go to college.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2135196 said:


> He's got some good ideas.
> 
> Fighting global warming is good for us. More landscaping work with the green movement.
> 
> Electric cars is good too. No more reaking of fuel all the time.
> 
> Free college, we'll I'll finally get to go to college.


Customers will already pay for "green" landscaping.

Tesla stock has gone from $30 to $230 / share.

What about everyone that has already paid for their college. Go to a two year school and learn a trade for $10,000 instead of $100,000,000,000,000 in student debt for a career you end up hating anyways.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2135198 said:


> Customers will already pay for "green" landscaping.
> 
> Tesla stock has gone from $30 to $230 / share.
> 
> What about everyone that has already paid for their college. Go to a two year school and learn a trade for $10,000 instead of $100,000,000,000,000 in student debt for a career you end up hating anyways.


Only public colleges will be free, and then more people will be hired out of the private universities. Free college won't do anyone that goes to free college any good.

Plus, you don't have to be in crazy debt. I went to River Falls, graduating this spring and will leave $20,000 in debt, the majority of that coming from my first year when I went to Hamline, before I transferred to UWRF


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2135198 said:


> Customers will already pay for "green" landscaping.
> 
> Tesla stock has gone from $30 to $230 / share.
> 
> What about everyone that has already paid for their college. Go to a two year school and learn a trade for $10,000 instead of $100,000,000,000,000 in student debt for a career you end up hating anyways.


You're just being irrational.


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;2135202 said:


> You're just being irrational.


April fools........

Edit: The fuel one gave you away.

Sorry to have to do that to you. You had them going. Bet you were planning that for weeks.


----------



## Doughboy12

Second one I busted today.

http://www.kare11.com/mb/news/local/ely-electric-paddle-launches-on-april-1st/113925353


----------



## skorum03

Doughboy12;2135203 said:


> April fools........
> 
> Sorry to have to do that to you. You had them going. Bet you were planning that for weeks.


Ha! I was about to type "you're just trolling us on April Fools Day.


----------



## Doughboy12

skorum03;2135205 said:


> Ha! I was about to type "you're just trolling us on April Fools Day.


Bet Lwnmwrman feels a bit foolish now......


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;2135203 said:


> April fools........
> 
> Edit: The fuel one gave you away.
> 
> Sorry to have to do that to you. You had them going. Bet you were planning that for weeks.


It actually just came to me while watching the news and listening to him blubber after getting caught in a lie.


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090;2135209 said:


> It actually just came to me while watching the news and listening to him blubber after getting caught in a lie.


Still a good one..........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2135208 said:


> Bet Lwnmwrman feels a bit foolish now......


It's my standard retort. Don't really feel foolish. There's too many people that feel that way.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2135203 said:


> April fools........
> 
> Edit: The fuel one gave you away.
> 
> Sorry to have to do that to you. You had them going. Bet you were planning that for weeks.


Was pretty obvious from the original hashtag


----------



## Bill1090

Holy snowing! No joke.


----------



## Bill1090




----------



## qualitycut

This is what I'm worried about Trump is losing womans support after his stupid comments on abortion and other sexist remarks He runs against hilliary its over.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2135221 said:


> This is what I'm worried about Trump is losing womans support after his stupid comments on abortion and other sexist remarks He runs against hilliary its over.


It's over anyways. Democrat wins. This country is lost. I'll still vote R, but Trump is losing his steam. Cruz won't win, so we're in trouble.


----------



## Ranger620

qualitycut;2135221 said:


> This is what I'm worried about Trump is losing womans support after his stupid comments on abortion and other sexist remarks He runs against hilliary its over.


I'm don't understand the abortion question he is being criticized for. I watched it the question was if abortion is illegal and a woman has one what should happen. He says their should be consiquences for the woman and the people who performed it. Why is that such a bad comment? Woman and Doctor committed a crime so they should just let the woman go cause she's a woman?? If it's illegal and you get caught you should be punished regardless of color, race, religion , sex. why is that so hard to comprehend.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Local city bid went out. One I'd been doing for 14 years, except for two years.

34 stops between parks, lift stations, city hall, common areas.

5 bids.

24,751.63
31665
46465
46700
75235

I didn't get the bid.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2135221 said:


> This is what I'm worried about Trump is losing womans support after his stupid comments on abortion and other sexist remarks He runs against hilliary its over.


I still think he will win. People are sick of being politically correct.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2135230 said:


> Local city bid went out. One I'd been doing for 14 years, except for two years.
> 
> 34 stops between parks, lift stations, city hall, common areas.
> 
> 5 bids.
> 
> 24,751.63
> 31665
> 46465
> 46700
> 75235
> 
> I didn't get the bid.


That's because you're 50k more than the low bid!


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2135221 said:


> This is what I'm worried about Trump is losing womans support after his stupid comments on abortion and other sexist remarks He runs against hilliary its over.


Agreed. If it isn't already too late, he needs to stop saying outlandish things about women. He already has the stigma that he's anti-women so anything he says about them is going to get magnified.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2135232 said:


> That's because you're 50k more than the low bid!


I wasn't high bid.


----------



## Bill1090

Camden;2135233 said:


> Agreed. If it isn't already too late, he needs to stop saying outlandish things about women. He already has the stigma that he's anti-women so anything he says about them is going to get magnified.


Why do people think he is against women? Serious question. I haven't gotten that vibe at all.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2135238 said:


> Why do people think he is against women? Serious question. I haven't gotten that vibe at all.


Because of his non PC comments towards Megyn Kelly.


----------



## djagusch

Bill1090;2135232 said:


> That's because you're 50k more than the low bid!


I might of been 22k over low bid.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2135231 said:


> I still think he will win. People are sick of being politically correct.


I would bet against that


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2135239 said:


> Because of his non PC comments towards Megyn Kelly.


Not even that just things he has said about woman like rosie Oprah even though I agree but woman already feel like men are superior then you have a guy saying that and he will prosecute woman who get an abortion, that didn't sit well with pro choice or pro life people very well. Hes losing steam.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2135237 said:


> I wasn't high bid.


Where you the low bid?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2135242 said:


> Not even that just things he has said about woman like rosie Oprah even though I agree but woman already feel like men are superior then you have a guy saying that and he will prosecute woman who get an abortion, that didn't sit well with pro choice or pro life people very well. Hes losing steam.


He's finding out how hard it is to keep yourself in the limelight, yet never contradict yourself.

He doesn't have morals to stand on, same as any other high ranking political official.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2135243 said:


> Where you the low bid?


I was not. Had they accepted my offer to extended the contract we had been working under, I would have been low bid.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2135245 said:


> I was not. Had they accepted my offer to extended the contract we had been working under, I would have been low bid.


Wait what?


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2135246 said:


> Wait what?


he raised his prices


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;2135247 said:


> he raised his prices


Oh I see. I'm slashing prices. Buy now!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

DQ. Chili cheese dogs. Go......


----------



## Camden

Bill1090;2135238 said:


> Why do people think he is against women? Serious question. I haven't gotten that vibe at all.


See below



LwnmwrMan22;2135239 said:


> Because of his non PC comments towards Megyn Kelly.


This is a large part of it.



qualitycut;2135242 said:


> Not even that just things he has said about woman like rosie Oprah even though I agree but woman already feel like men are superior then you have a guy saying that and he will prosecute woman who get an abortion, that didn't sit well with pro choice or pro life people very well. Hes losing steam.


Yep, he's had very public feuds with several high profile women. He called Rosie O fat, ugly and a slob. Of course those things are true but making fun of someone's appearance is pretty low-class.

Then came the insults hurled toward Megyn Kelly. He was upset with her and he made some comment about the fact she had "blood coming out of you know where" (or something to that effect) and that really got people going. And now just last week he put out a picture of his gorgeous wife next to an unflattering picture of Ted Cruz's wife. Not cool. Everyone knows Melania is a model so pitting her against an average woman is again pretty low-class.

If Trump doesn't get the nomination it'll be because of things like that. I wish he would wise up before it's too late.


----------



## unit28

Cooley weather

36*......attached


Was 37* at 5am this morning

Expecting dusting tonight anyone?


----------



## ryde307

cbservicesllc;2135140 said:


> Yeah, what the cafe is with all the people getting other bids this year "just to price shop?" Lame...


Lots of this.



LwnmwrMan22;2135141 said:


> I get to find out tomorrow if I lose a $25,000 account or not.


Looks like you found out. I here back about one that's $200,000+ (3 year period).



LwnmwrMan22;2135230 said:


> Local city bid went out. One I'd been doing for 14 years, except for two years.
> 
> 34 stops between parks, lift stations, city hall, common areas.
> 
> 5 bids.
> 
> 24,751.63
> 31665
> 46465
> 46700
> 75235
> 
> I didn't get the bid.


Assuming you were the 31k based on your previous comments. If you were willing to extend for the previous price which you said was lower than this low bid why raise the price 20%? Unless the scope changed.



SSS Inc.;2135248 said:


> Oh I see. I'm slashing prices. Buy now!!!!


You never did answer how many bags of patch I can get on a pallet. Also how many sqft do you think a pallet would cover? Since there is rock in the mix already do I really need base? Or can I just add an inch or 2 of patch instead.


----------



## qualitycut

Best part is im sure trump avd his wife actually love eachother. Jokes. The one thing I always noticed after the debates how all the other candidates would go hug kiss there wife and kids. Trump never


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;2135253 said:


> Best part is im sure trump avd his wife actually love eachother. Jokes. The one thing I always noticed after the debates how all the other candidates would go hug kiss there wife and kids. Trump never


When it comes to politics I would take the one that didn't as being real.

I am not really a fan of Trump. I like some of his ideas and I like that it doesn't seem like he is ready a preplanned speech, or off a teleprompter. 
This is also what is killing him though.

In politics it seems every move they make is planned with some sort of agenda. From the things they say, the people around them in video and pictures, the clothes they wear and so on.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2135239 said:


> Because of his non PC comments towards Megyn Kelly.


Yeah I forgot about her and rosie.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2135247 said:


> he raised his prices


To follow this up, and to piggyback off of ryde's scope of work question.....

I'd held my price since 2010-ish. I tried raising it one year, 2012 lost the whole bid over $500 for the year, $25/week.

Over the last 6 years, they added parks, right of ways, retaining ponds and irrigation in the largest park they have, plus a skate park to mow around in that same park.

I said 'f it' and obviously, even at the current bid, I'm way under what it SHOULD go for.

I have no idea how low bid got the price. It's just mowing. City's are tax exempt. Not sure where the .43 comes from in their price, or whatever the fence was.


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;2135248 said:


> Oh I see. I'm slashing prices. Buy now!!!!


Same here. Somebody come buy my truck..... and gooseneck, and landscape trailer, and plow.

Hurry I have a boat I wanna buy!


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2135256 said:


> To follow this up, and to piggyback off of ryde's scope of work question.....
> 
> I'd held my price since 2010-ish. I tried raising it one year, 2012 lost the whole bid over $500 for the year, $25/week.
> 
> Over the last 6 years, they added parks, right of ways, retaining ponds and irrigation in the largest park they have, plus a skate park to mow around in that same park.
> 
> I said 'f it' and obviously, even at the current bid, I'm way under what it SHOULD go for.
> 
> I have no idea how low bid got the price. It's just mowing. City's are tax exempt. Not sure where the .43 comes from in their price, or whatever the fence was.


That's kind of what I assumed. Wasn't trying to knock you if it came off that way.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2135256 said:


> To follow this up, and to piggyback off of ryde's scope of work question.....
> 
> I'd held my price since 2010-ish. I tried raising it one year, 2012 lost the whole bid over $500 for the year, $25/week.
> 
> Over the last 6 years, they added parks, right of ways, retaining ponds and irrigation in the largest park they have, plus a skate park to mow around in that same park.
> 
> I said 'f it' and obviously, even at the current bid, I'm way under what it SHOULD go for.
> 
> I have no idea how low bid got the price. It's just mowing. City's are tax exempt. Not sure where the .43 comes from in their price, or whatever the fence was.


.43 looks cool


----------



## ryde307

36 yards of mulch done by 10am. Half day Fri. 

Looking to get a group pheasant hunt possibly next weekend if anyone is interested.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2135258 said:


> That's kind of what I assumed. Wasn't trying to knock you if it came off that way.


It didn't at all. Funny though, low bid used to bad mouth me all the time I was doing stuff too cheap. He's the one that essentially left a Grandstand on the table.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2135261 said:


> 36 yards of mulch done by 10am. Half day Fri.
> 
> Looking to get a group pheasant hunt possibly next weekend if anyone is interested.


Lame ...... who wants to work yet?


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;2135263 said:


> Lame ...... who wants to work yet?


Not me. It's nice out I'm going to play golf this afternoon.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2135260 said:


> .43 looks cool


My bids always end in strange numbers. I don't do cents but I wouldn't bid $3500 for example. I would make it 3497 or 3504. It makes it look like I actually gave it some thought. If I get a price from a subcontractor and its $30000 on the button i start to wonder.


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;2135264 said:


> Not me. It's nice out I'm going to play golf this afternoon.


It's freezing out here!!! I had to head back to my truck to warm my hands about ten times so far. Now my nose is running too.


----------



## Camden

ryde307;2135261 said:


> Looking to get a group pheasant hunt possibly next weekend if anyone is interested.


In the metro I assume?


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2135264 said:


> Not me. It's nice out I'm going to play golf this afternoon.


I was thinking about that but my buddies all have real jobs


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2135265 said:


> My bids always end in strange numbers. I don't do cents but I wouldn't bid $3500 for example. I would make it 3497 or 3504. It makes it look like I actually gave it some thought. If I get a price from a subcontractor and its $30000 on the button i start to wonder.


I'm the opposite. I always do a bid, then round it off. I think 3497 or 3504 looks messy. I'd rather just put in $3500.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2135269 said:


> I'm the opposite. I always do a bid, then round it off. I think 3497 or 3504 looks messy. I'd rather just put in $3500.


And I won't hire you because I'm thinking you just threw a number at it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2135270 said:


> And I won't hire you because I'm thinking you just threw a number at it.


I don't wanna do your blacktop patching anyways!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;2135265 said:


> My bids always end in strange numbers. I don't do cents but I wouldn't bid $3500 for example. I would make it 3497 or 3504. It makes it look like I actually gave it some thought. If I get a price from a subcontractor and its $30000 on the button i start to wonder.


I think to myself when I see a goofy number is, couldn't he have rounded it? Or did he just pull a number out of his cafe hole, and made it odd so I thought he spent time on it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wait, what?

Jim and I have the same perspective??


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;2135272 said:


> I think to myself when I see a goofy number is, couldn't he have rounded it? Or did he just pull a number out of his cafe hole, and made it odd so I thought he spent time on it


You guys are all wrong. Why do things at the store seem to end in a 9? It looks like a way better deal that's why.

When you ask someone for a ballpark price on something and they say about 50k. Ok. But when you get a firm price 50k even seems like they're mailing it in.

I think I'll end everything with .97 like Walmart.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;2135275 said:


> You guys are all wrong. Why do things at the store seem to end in a 9? It looks like a way better deal that's why.
> 
> When you ask someone for a ballpark price on something and they say about 50k. Ok. But when you get a firm price 50k even seems like they're mailing it in.
> 
> I think I'll end everything with .97 like Walmart.


Until 96 of your competitors do the same thing, then you'll be back at .00 again. Ha


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2135274 said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> Jim and I have the same perspective??


It's happened more than once


----------



## qualitycut

So supposedly I am supposed to service an account i lost till end of the month. Just was given 30 day notice yesterday. Drive by today and there is a company there doing mulch and stuff and we have grasses avd select leftover perennials to cut yet. Wtf?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2135285 said:


> So supposedly I am supposed to service an account i lost till end of the month. Just was given 30 day notice yesterday. Drive by today and there is a company there doing mulch and stuff and we have grasses avd select leftover perennials to cut yet. Wtf?


Service the snow work. After that, if you don't care about burning a bridge, say the hell with it.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2135249 said:


> DQ. Chili cheese dogs. Go......


I lived on them when I worked there. That was in my teens and very early 20's though. And the store I worked at didn't source their chili from DQ. 
I still eat them from time to time.

BK has dogs now too you know...:waving:


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2135230 said:


> Local city bid went out. One I'd been doing for 14 years, except for two years.
> 
> 34 stops between parks, lift stations, city hall, common areas.
> 
> 5 bids.
> 
> 24,751.63
> 31665
> 46465
> 46700
> 75235
> 
> I didn't get the bid.


Wait... you were low bid and didn't get it?


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2135260 said:


> .43 looks cool


I like the 46465.......nice round number...wait, what???


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2135285 said:


> So supposedly I am supposed to service an account i lost till end of the month. Just was given 30 day notice yesterday. Drive by today and there is a company there doing mulch and stuff and we have grasses avd select leftover perennials to cut yet. Wtf?


Just move on. She's not going to pay for March either.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2135274 said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> Jim and I have the same perspective??


The calendar has been marked. :laughing:


----------



## ryde307

I don't like the even numbers in 500 or thousands. I agree with sss. It looks liken they mailed it in. I also don't like .xx though. Even 100's works for me. 13,700.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2135266 said:


> It's freezing out here!!! I had to head back to my truck to warm my hands about ten times so far. Now my nose is running too.


Couple eagles out there if you look close. And it is really cold with the wind coming off the "ice." Was onto the road in spots.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2135293 said:


> I lived on them when I worked there. That was in my teens and very early 20's though. And the store I worked at didn't source their chili from DQ.
> I still eat them from time to time.
> 
> BK has dogs now too you know...:waving:


They had dq's back then?  and yes I am joking


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2135275 said:


> You guys are all wrong. Why do things at the store seem to end in a 9? It looks like a way better deal that's why.
> 
> When you ask someone for a ballpark price on something and they say about 50k. Ok. But when you get a firm price 50k even seems like they're mailing it in.
> 
> I think I'll end everything with .97 like Walmart.


Bingo, it's all marketing...


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2135285 said:


> So supposedly I am supposed to service an account i lost till end of the month. Just was given 30 day notice yesterday. Drive by today and there is a company there doing mulch and stuff and we have grasses avd select leftover perennials to cut yet. Wtf?


#ByeFelicia


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2135285 said:


> So supposedly I am supposed to service an account i lost till end of the month. Just was given 30 day notice yesterday. Drive by today and there is a company there doing mulch and stuff and we have grasses avd select leftover perennials to cut yet. Wtf?


Send them a cease and desist letter.....:laughing:

Edit: Or take the above action...
Edit 2: I thought you would at least stopped and said hi...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2135294 said:


> Wait... you were low bid and didn't get it?


I was NOT low bid. I had a substantial price increase.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2135297 said:


> Just move on. She's not going to pay for March either.


Thing is they pay 1st of the month. He told me he sent a check yesterday for April.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2135301 said:


> I don't like the even numbers in 500 or thousands. I agree with sss. It looks liken they mailed it in. I also don't like .xx though. Even 100's works for me. 13,700.


This is how I do it too.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2135313 said:


> Thing is they pay 1st of the month. He told me he sent a check yesterday for April.


Well Ina that case. Once you get it do your normal thing and if you run into the other guy just say hi.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2135313 said:


> Thing is they pay 1st of the month. He told me he sent a check yesterday for April.


And???? Keep the money, go look around. You can't help the other people are jumping the gun.

That property in St. Anthony, the previous company plowed it for 2 months before someone pulled it off their list.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2135308 said:
 

> #ByeFelicia


Fo sho........ Ain't nobody got time for that!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2135316 said:


> And???? Keep the money, go look around. You can't help the other people are jumping the gun.
> 
> That property in St. Anthony, the previous company plowed it for 2 months before someone pulled it off their list.


I know I just dont want to go cut them down then have an ordeal because we cafed up the new mulch. I need to look a bit closer because some stuff wasnt mulched and i dont know if they were not done or if they only did spots without the perennials.


----------



## Green Grass

Drake you must have sold the skid finally?


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2135320 said:


> Drake you must have sold the skid finally?


Or insurance fraud


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Good day for people watching


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Still flip flopping on a broom / plow.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2135323 said:


> Or insurance fraud


I don't have it. They left the Ford if that is the case.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2135326 said:


> Still flip flopping on a broom / plow.


Lookin Good!


----------



## mnlefty

Doughboy12;2135303 said:


> Couple eagles out there if you look close. And it is really cold with the wind coming off the "ice." Was onto the road in spots.


Vineland Bay, just south of the casino?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doing a home show, and I forgot to put deodorant on after I showered


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2135333 said:


> Doing a home show, and I forgot to put deodorant on after I showered


Reasons why I always have one on the truck


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2135335 said:


> Reasons why I always have one on the truck


You're also single.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2135326 said:


> Still flip flopping on a broom / plow.


Get those damn rusty chains off that new tractor!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;2135338 said:


> Get those damn rusty chains off that new tractor!


But it's lwnmwrman. He's bound to dent or scratch it before it has 1 hour on it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Some of these women sure have a heavy fronts


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2135338 said:


> Get those damn rusty chains off that new tractor!


Surprised he didn't get rachet straps from Menard's


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2135303 said:


> Couple eagles out there if you look close. And it is really cold with the wind coming off the "ice." Was onto the road in spots.


Why are you on vacation, shouldn't you be working?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ford truck on fire at home show


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2135345 said:


> Ford truck on fire at home show


Pictures!...


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2135326 said:


> Still flip flopping on a broom / plow.


Nice! .....


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2135333 said:


> Doing a home show, and I forgot to put deodorant on after I showered


You'll be fine. It keeps people from talking to mich.


----------



## Doughboy12

mnlefty;2135332 said:


> Vineland Bay, just south of the casino?


South of the casino. Directly across from the Teroso gas station.


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2135339 said:


> But it's lwnmwrman. He's bound to dent or scratch it before it has 1 hour on it.


I'm going with dropping a wheel off the trailer ramp while unloading.


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;2135303 said:


> Couple eagles out there if you look close. And it is really cold with the wind coming off the "ice." Was onto the road in spots.


Should've brought the auger with.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2135346 said:


> Pictures!...


It's in the parking lot somewhere. They announced over the pa


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;2135320 said:


> Drake you must have sold the skid finally?


Did not. We brought it back to use it. Maybe wait until next year to sell it. It still runs fine just getting older.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2135312 said:


> I was NOT low bid. I had a substantial price increase.


Yeah I saw that later


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;2135328 said:


> I don't have it. They left the Ford if that is the case.


It would be to dangerous to steal the ford. They might only make it a few miles down the road before something went wrong.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2135313 said:


> Thing is they pay 1st of the month. He told me he sent a check yesterday for April.


Ha! Perfect!


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2135335 said:


> Reasons why I always have one on the truck


Same... and an extra shirt


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2135359 said:


> Same... and an extra shirt


Incase you poo?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2135360 said:


> Incase you poo?


I always get nervous wearing longntailed t's and eating Chipotle.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2135362 said:


> I always get nervous wearing longntailed t's and eating Chipotle.


One more edit ought to do it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2135370 said:


> One more edit ought to do it.


Whoops.... You're right. Too late now.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2135370 said:


> One more edit ought to do it.


2 ciders mixed in the equation here?


----------



## qualitycut

Broccoli on my Alfredo lotza motza pizza is amazing


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2135375 said:


> 2 ciders mixed in the equation here?


Could be. Blongntailed????? Really.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2135375 said:


> 2 ciders mixed in the equation here?


Yeah, cause your typing skills are ON POINT!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2135303 said:


> Couple eagles out there if you look close. And it is really cold with the wind coming off the "ice." Was onto the road in spots.


I would still go fishing


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2135378 said:


> Yeah, cause your typing skills are ON POINT!!


...................


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2135378 said:


> Yeah, cause your typing skills are ON POINT!!


Now rage. So he must have put some fireball in those beers. Or drinking Angry orchard.

I know to much work to goback and endit afyee


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2135378 said:


> Yeah, cause your typing skills are ON POINT!!


Cake by the ocean?


----------



## Camden

mnlefty;2135332 said:


> Vineland Bay, just south of the casino?


Several years ago I employed a cameraman for Babe Winkleman. One day he said that they filmed in that bay and caught monster small mouth. So I called a buddy and we went out there in the pontoon that night and we caught HUGE fish. This was before camera phones but dang it would've had some sweet pics. Every time I drive by there I tell this story.


----------



## unit28

Moderate snow tonight



By the 2015 climatologist definition of moderate totals


----------



## SSS Inc.

Somebody just emailed and asked if my bid was an April Fools joke. Um....no.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2135386 said:


> Somebody just emailed and asked if my bid was an April Fools joke. Um....no.


Ha! Lowballer#!!!! Or your bidding against lwnmmrman


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;2135386 said:


> Somebody just emailed and asked if my bid was an April Fools joke. Um....no.


Hack!......


----------



## Green Grass

Sitting in the parking lot at kohls in Rogers waiting for the wife and a lady just dumped her purse in the parking lot looking for her keys.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2135390 said:


> Ha! Lowballer#!!!! Or your bidding against lwnmmrman


He would need a LOT of bags for this.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;2135393 said:


> Sitting in the parking lot at kohls in Rogers waiting for the wife and a lady just dumped her purse in the parking lot looking for her keys.


Is she hot?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;2135393 said:


> Sitting in the parking lot at kohls in Rogers waiting for the wife and a lady just dumped her purse in the parking lot looking for her keys.


 Hit the liquor store on your way out. Take a left at the John Deere place go through the second stop sign I'll be waiting in the driveway for some beer


----------



## unit28

A Slim Jim should get the door open


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;2135397 said:


> Hit the liquor store on your way out. Take a left at the John Deere place go through the second stop sign I'll be waiting in the driveway for some beer


I was at the hockey rink


----------



## qualitycut

Sss no any good driveway people over my way?


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2135396 said:


> Is she hot?


Negative!.......


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2135403 said:


> Sss no any good driveway people over my way?


For what exactly? Paving....Sealcoating.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;2135404 said:


> Negative!.......


Oh no!...........That's not good.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2135405 said:


> For what exactly? Paving....Sealcoating.....


Paving sorry


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2135407 said:


> Paving sorry


All the good ones are in the South and West Metro. 

Try Radloff Weber. http://radloffandweberblacktopping.com Talk to John (owner) I'm pretty sure he would go your way even though he's out of Prior Lake.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;2135399 said:


> A Slim Jim should get the door open


I'm not so slim anymore. I weighed 140lbs 10 years ago. Now 210


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;2135418 said:


> I'm not so slim anymore. I weighed 140lbs 10 years ago. Now 210


So now you're 
average joe?......lol kidding


----------



## SSS Inc.

Uh Oh. This is why we don't do residential. This guy is on his high horse I think. Lake of the Isles...........

Richard,

Thank you for getting back to me. Yes we are always interested in new business but our focus is on commercial properties and our crews and equipment for the most part are oversized for single family driveways. There are many companies that focus on driveways and make it work because their crews and equipment are simply sized more appropriately for that type of project. Certainly we will service our commercial customers personal drives on occasion but for most driveways it's more economical to find a contractor that targets that type of work.

Thank you again for contacting us.

-Rick 
> On April 1, 2016 at 10:00 PM Richard <r****@***.com> wrote:
>
> I received your mailing because I have many comml properties but if you are not interested in new business, I understand
>
>
>
> Thats
> From: ri****@*******.net
> Sent: ‎4/‎1/‎2016 7:45 PM
> To: R*****@*****.com
> Subject: Re: (no subject)
>
> Richard,
> 
> Thank you for contacting us. Unfortunately we don't provide services for residential driveways. if you received our mailing I apologize.
> 
> -R*****
>> On April 1, 2016 at 4:20 PM R*****@*****.com wrote:
>>
>> I would like to have you bid on sweeping, crack repair and sealcoating of my driveway at ------------- Minneapolis 55403


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2135420 said:


> Uh Oh. This is why we don't do residential. This guy is on his high horse I think. Lake of the Isles...........
> 
> Richard,
> 
> Thank you for getting back to me. Yes we are always interested in new business but our focus is on commercial properties and our crews and equipment for the most part are oversized for single family driveways. There are many companies that focus on driveways and make it work because their crews and equipment are simply sized more appropriately for that type of project. Certainly we will service our commercial customers personal drives on occasion but for most driveways it's more economical to find a contractor that targets that type of work.
> 
> Thank you again for contacting us.
> 
> -Rick
> > On April 1, 2016 at 10:00 PM Richard <r****@***.com> wrote:
> >
> > I received your mailing because I have many comml properties but if you are not interested in new business, I understand
> >
> >
> >
> > Thats
> > From: ri****@*******.net
> > Sent: ‎4/‎1/‎2016 7:45 PM
> > To: R*****@*****.com
> > Subject: Re: (no subject)
> >
> > Richard,
> >
> > Thank you for contacting us. Unfortunately we don't provide services for residential driveways. if you received our mailing I apologize.
> >
> > -R*****
> >> On April 1, 2016 at 4:20 PM R*****@*****.com wrote:
> >>
> >> I would like to have you bid on sweeping, crack repair and sealcoating of my driveway at ------------- Minneapolis 55403


Just 2 Dicks having a conversation from what I can tell


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2135360 said:


> Incase you poo?


Duh.......


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2135421 said:


> Just 2 Dicks having a conversation from what I can tell


Ha! Thats what I was going to say


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;2135421 said:


> Just 2 Dicks having a conversation from what I can tell


I guess you're right. 

I got the feeling he was pulling the "don't you know I also own ten crappy apartments" card.


----------



## mnlefty

Camden;2135384 said:


> Several years ago I employed a cameraman for Babe Winkleman. One day he said that they filmed in that bay and caught monster small mouth. So I called a buddy and we went out there in the pontoon that night and we caught HUGE fish. This was before camera phones but dang it would've had some sweet pics. Every time I drive by there I tell this story.


I landed the only muskie of my life there, just about 40", while walleye fishing out near the island. Same thing, before cell phone cameras so not one shred of evidence.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2135425 said:


> Ha! Thats what I was going to say


Does it get any easier?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2135426 said:


> I guess you're right.
> 
> I got the feeling he was pulling the "don't you know I also own ten crappy apartments" card.


Probably trying to get his own drive done for next to nothing, leading you to believe he'll have you do the commercial properties, but you never do.

Either that, or spread the cost of his drive over 4-5-6 commercial projects so he doesn't pay for his own drive.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2135430 said:


> Probably trying to get his own drive done for next to nothing, leading you to believe he'll have you do the commercial properties, but you never do.
> 
> Either that, or spread the cost of his drive over 4-5-6 commercial projects so he doesn't pay for his own drive.


^^^This guy right here gets it. "I own several properties" Yet you asked me to look at none? Doh kay. Ain't nobody got time for that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2135431 said:


> ^^^This guy right here gets it. "I own several properties" Yet you asked me to look at none? Doh kay. Ain't nobody got time for that.


Yeah, never had that happen before in our industry.

I had to talk to federal agents one time because a set of banks had me mowing at their house.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2135431 said:


> ^^^This guy right here gets it. "I own several properties" Yet you asked me to look at none? Doh kay. Ain't nobody got time for that.


Bingo.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2135434 said:


> Yeah, never had that happen before in our industry.
> 
> I had to talk to federal agents one time because a set of banks had me mowing at their house.


Yikes...


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2135379 said:


> I would still go fishing


If you could make it to the middle you could.


----------



## Camden

mnlefty;2135427 said:


> I landed the only muskie of my life there, just about 40", while walleye fishing out near the island. Same thing, before cell phone cameras so not one shred of evidence.


That's funny. On my first trip to Mille Lacs I brought my oldest brother (20 years older)
and the wind was horrible. The anchor wouldn't hold so I said "screw it, just let the anchor drag until it catches". While we were drifting my brother was casting and all of a sudden he's like "crap, I've got a snag". Turns out it wasn't a snag at all, it was a muskie. He got it to the side of my pontoon and that was it. I tried netting it and I dislodged it. No idea how big but it was nice.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Everything but pavement is white here... Nice April Fools joke Ma Nature...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snowing here again.


----------



## qualitycut

Sounds like a tornado or holy cafe


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone been driving around? I wonder if parking lots froze?


----------



## banonea

32, snow and windy as hell here. Getting ready to come up to the bike show in st paul at the river center. If you ride or just into bikes it is the Donie Smith Bike & Car Show & Swap Meet. Lots of cool bikes, cars and parts........message if you are there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;2135460 said:


> 32, snow and windy as hell here. Getting ready to come up to the bike show in st paul at the river center. If you ride or just into bikes it is the Donie Smith Bike & Car Show & Swap Meet. Lots of cool bikes, cars and parts........message if you are there.


I'll be passing you. I'm heading out the door to Treasure Island for the day.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2135462 said:


> I'll be passing you. I'm heading out the door to Treasure Island for the day.


Waiting for the hype to settle down for the water park.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;2135464 said:


> Waiting for the hype to settle down for the water park.....


I was entered in a tournament for free that starts at 10 this morning, free room tonight, free food.

I like this Bernie Sanders stuff.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Wow its brutally cold out. The wind sounds like a train


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2135467 said:


> Wow its brutally cold out. The wind sounds like a train


Wind is blowing like crazy here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Lotta ice around. I don't have any salt. What to do.... What to do....


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2135473 said:


> Lotta ice around. I don't have any salt. What to do.... What to do....


Let it melt........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;2135474 said:


> Let it melt........


Apparently that's what MNDOT and the county are doing.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2135473 said:


> Lotta ice around. I don't have any salt. What to do.... What to do....


Kinda a waste, unless it's a zero tolerance account at this moment in time


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

There was a guy riding his motorcycle, northbound 35E on my way down here.


Brrrrrrrr.... No helmet either. His cheeks would have to be frozen heading straight into the wind.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Much less ice once I went past Hugo.


----------



## qualitycut

Cafeing wind has been waking me up every 10 min since 530. About to go rip the wind chimes and cafe of the neighbors


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This was just north of Wyoming when I had left.


----------



## qualitycut

Well off to be a delagate at the local convention. 1 guy dropped out already so should hopefully go quick.


----------



## Doughboy12

2" in Duluth
3.2" in Itaska
Dusting here...3 foot rollers...I wonder how the ice is doing on the south side. This is a nightmare for them. High winds at break up. I'll head over there in a bit and post if I get anything good to show.


----------



## Doughboy12

http://www.nws.noaa.gov/view/prodsByState.php?state=MN&prodtype=public
Scroll down for wind gusts.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2135505 said:


> http://www.nws.noaa.gov/view/prodsByState.php?state=MN&prodtype=public
> Scroll down for wind gusts.


Im busy, what were they in igh. Listening to politicians


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2135509 said:


> Im busy, what were they in igh. Listening to politicians


St. Paul dwntwn Airport had 52
South St. Paul airport 46

Edit:
Mendota Hights .... 25 (must be a sheltered site.)

List has a disclaimer that says not all are official readings. Big swings in readings in the same area. Lakeville alone is listed 3 times from 46-32. One of which is in Hennepin county...lol


----------



## Camden

It's like it's a mid-winter day outside. Bano was right, brutally cold out there.


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;2135460 said:


> 32, snow and windy as hell here. Getting ready to come up to the bike show in st paul at the river center. If you ride or just into bikes it is the Donie Smith Bike & Car Show & Swap Meet. Lots of cool bikes, cars and parts........message if you are there.


I'm trying to decide if I go north to the boat show, or south to the deer and turkey expo.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Pretty warm at the new water park area at Treasure Island. 

I gotta blow an hour before the first round of the tournament. Gotta keep myself out of the casino after last week.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2135519 said:


> I'm trying to decide if I go north to the boat show, or south to the deer and turkey expo.


Stop at Treasure Island and watch the lifeguards with me. After you go talk with the front desk gals for the hotel check in.

They must recruiting talent from other areas.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Home Depot is next to us. They forgot pens, tape, tools and what not. You'd think a harware store would have thier cafe together


----------



## jimslawnsnow

There's a cupcake place here. They have bacon cupcakes


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2135525 said:


> There's a cupcake place here. They have bacon cupcakes


Nadia's????


----------



## qualitycut

Got to listen to jason lewis. Hes running for house.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2135527 said:


> Got to listen to jason lewis. Hes running for house.


Did you ask him if he's voting for Trump?

I would go out on a limb and say no.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2135527 said:


> Got to listen to jason lewis. Hes running for house.


I watched him the other night on the news, had some good points from the few seconds they had... Plus obviously a lot of people know his thoughts from radio... too bad he's not in my district


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2135529 said:


> I watched him the other night on the news, had some good points from the few seconds they had... Plus obviously a lot of people know his thoughts from radio... too bad he's not in my district


He had everyone cheering. No bs guy.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2135526 said:


> Nadia's????


It's a place from Faribault


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;2135386 said:


> Somebody just emailed and asked if my bid was an April Fools joke. Um....no.


I had a guy call to tell me he sold his house so no need for service. He then mentioned in our renewal letter it states a 2-4% increase due to rising fuel, Labor , materials cost. He says we'll fuel is going down and I know damn well you didn't give your guys a raise so I wouldn't pay the new price if I didn't sell the house. Then went in to say we did great work and he appreciated it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

ryde307;2135537 said:


> I had a guy call to tell me he sold his house so no need for service. He then mentioned in our renewal letter it states a 2-4% increase due to rising fuel, Labor , materials cost. He says we'll fuel is going down and I know damn well you didn't give your guys a raise so I wouldn't pay the new price if I didn't sell the house. Then went in to say we did great work and he appreciated it.


Funny that they can slam you and praise you in the same conversation


----------



## ryde307

I was supposed to play in a golf tournament today but have my nieces first birthday. A friend still went to play. I will play in just about anything but happy I'm not out there today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got 20 mpg on the way to TI. I'm getting 12 mpg on the way home.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2135544 said:


> Got 20 mpg on the way to TI. I'm getting 12 mpg on the way home.


You already lost?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2135550 said:


> You already lost?


It was a slot tournament. I don't know why I got the mailing, I don't play a lot of slots.

Anyways, you sit at the machine for 3 minutes with 15 other people at their machine and get a score. Then they do it all tomorrow, again at 10 am and add the scores together and the top 64 advance out of 496.

My score was bad enough that if my kids don't wanna go to the water park tonight, I won't go back down.

You're assigned a machine. I was sitting around people that bad high end comp cards, and, imagine that, I got the bad machine.

I'm sure I got the mailing, then they hope I stay and gamble til the room is ready.

I showed them...suckers!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2135550 said:


> You already lost?


And obviously heavy on the throttle!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bano - ti has a swim up bar in an adult's only area now for you and the Mrs.

You have to supply your own gravy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We still have snow in the shade up here.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Got around 3" over night.
North wind at 17mph with gusts over 30mph.
20*f.

Arrowhead rd. West of kenwood.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnoFarmer;2135555 said:


> Got around 3" over night.
> North wind at 17mph with gusts over 30mph.
> 20*f.
> 
> Arrowhead rd. West of kenwood.


No bueno.....


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2135553 said:


> Bano - ti has a swim up bar in an adult's only area now for you and the Mrs.
> 
> You have to supply your own gravy.


Nice......


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut;2135530 said:


> He had everyone cheering. No bs guy.


Well he's alot like trump. His sound bites taken from radio will be his election demise. Too many years of speaking his mind.


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;2135565 said:


> Well he's alot like trump. His sound bites taken from radio will be his election demise. Too many years of speaking his mind.


Yea I'm sure


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;2135565 said:


> Well he's alot like trump. His sound bites taken from radio will be his election demise. Too many years of speaking his mind.


Ain't that the truth... No room for non-scripted politicians here...


----------



## Drakeslayer

Anyone???????


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2135627 said:


> Anyone???????


Sorry. Been busy all day....


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;2135629 said:


> Sorry. Been busy all day....


Chasing the ice I see.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2135627 said:


> Anyone???????


Tell me about it...


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2135632 said:


> Chasing the ice I see.


Yep. Kinda fun. More eagles too. They were picking something out of the ice. Like an old ice house minnow pile.


----------



## Drakeslayer

cbservicesllc;2135634 said:


> Tell me about it...


I got nothing.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;2135639 said:


> I got nothing.


I was at a dinner party with some hotties.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;2135642 said:


> I was at a dinner party with some hotties.


Rules.................


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;2135643 said:


> Rules.................


No can do.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2135644 said:


> No can do.


Must be under careful watch.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2135632 said:


> Chasing the tail I see.


Fixed it......


----------



## unit28

Been running since Feb 3
Heart attacks , death' s and surgeries
mom's mother passed last week @95
Ive been back working the 60 hrs week since we got out of hospital too
Wife said to slow down
Think I said one or three words to her yesterday
Boy howdy ....I'm tired.....
She has mri scan next week for her cancer


I'll say this much by jack
70* by my bday april 12


oh...ps
I'm either looking for side work
Or doing something else


Insurance for me will be 35% higher


keep working....ain't no time for that


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I guess I didn't have the right technique yesterday for the slot tournament. 


If you click on it, it's a short video of one of the 'calmer' gals that was in it to win it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like Monday or Friday are the only days to work this week.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2135687 said:


> I guess I didn't have the right technique yesterday for the slot tournament.
> 
> 
> If you click on it, it's a short video of one of the 'calmer' gals that was in it to win it.


How do you even know what to do?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;2135693 said:


> How do you even know what to do?


Because it's an old persons sport, they just know


----------



## unit28

Yeah baby......Just need a license

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/mcy/5520845293.html


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Which one of you were headed north with the plow on the front and snowmobiles on a trailer behind? Sure it's time to go to storage???


----------



## unit28

Already reached today's (nws's)high temp


----------



## CityGuy

Warmed up quick this morning.


----------



## unit28

Hmmmmm....

3" snow , rusk county wi attm


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;2135705 said:


> Already reached today's (nws's)high temp


Not for me. I sure wish the wind would quit during the day


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2135713 said:


> Hmmmmm....
> 
> 3" snow , rusk county wi attm


Yeah... No Thanks!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2135692 said:


> Looks like Monday or Friday are the only days to work this week.


Thinking starting next week. Might do some Cut backs this week


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2135719 said:


> Thinking starting next week. Might do some Cut backs this week


Yeah, a more extensive cut back property tomorrow, finish some brush removal at Famous Daves.

Not mulch else.

See what I did there????


----------



## TKLAWN

Just had a commercial account email back their contract.

They crossed of the $80 mowing price and changed it to $65. 

Im not ok with it, pretty rude imo!??????


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;2135731 said:


> Just had a commercial account email back their contract.
> 
> They crossed of the $80 mowing price and changed it to $65.
> 
> Im not ok with it, pretty rude imo!??????


There is no need for that cafe!!

If they don't like the price they can sign up with someone else.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;2135731 said:


> Just had a commercial account email back their contract.
> 
> They crossed of the $80 mowing price and changed it to $65.
> 
> Im not ok with it, pretty rude imo!??????


I posted about one the other day. He wrote the old amounts next to the new prices. It's a few bucks each time. I'm not saying anything and gonna charge the new rates


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;2135732 said:


> There is no need for that cafe!!
> 
> If they don't like the price they can sign up with someone else.


They think we make too much money


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I'd like see these customers try this with thier utilities, gas stations, grocery stores, or just about anywhere


----------



## qualitycut

Neighbor is cutting his lawn


----------



## Drakeslayer

Crophopper has a real good lead right now.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Glad I didn't have Hamlin on my team.


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;2135731 said:


> Just had a commercial account email back their contract.
> 
> They crossed of the $80 mowing price and changed it to $65.
> 
> Im not ok with it, pretty rude imo!??????


That's pretty insulting... I don't go to my Mechanic and cross out their labor rate...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2135740 said:


> Glad I didn't have Hamlin on my team.


Yep... between him and Earnhardt I'm in the dumps


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wait, there's a race??


----------



## mnlefty

TKLAWN;2135731 said:


> Just had a commercial account email back their contract.
> 
> They crossed of the $80 mowing price and changed it to $65.
> 
> Im not ok with it, pretty rude imo!??????


Hard to handle that one diplomatically... I'd be tempted to mail it back to them in shreds with a new one for $100.


----------



## Camden

TKLAWN;2135731 said:


> Just had a commercial account email back their contract.
> 
> They crossed of the $80 mowing price and changed it to $65.
> 
> Im not ok with it, pretty rude imo!??????


Whoa! That takes balls.



Drakeslayer;2135739 said:


> Crophopper has a real good lead right now.


He must have Busch, Kenseth and Harvick.



cbservicesllc;2135742 said:


> Yep... between him and Earnhardt I'm in the dumps


Finally! Gives everyone a chance to catch up. Hopefully your other drivers crash too


----------



## Camden

Yesterday I switched Keslowski for Logano and I picked Logano as the race winner. My thought was that Logano would lead for many laps and be a front runner all day since he qualified so well. That pretty much backfired 30 laps into it. :crying:


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2135747 said:


> Yesterday I switched Keslowski for Logano and I picked Logano as the race winner. My thought was that Logano would lead for many laps and be a front runner all day since he qualified so well. That pretty much backfired 30 laps into it. :crying:


Yep, I had Logano too on the same logic...


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2135747 said:


> Yesterday I switched Keslowski for Logano and I picked Logano as the race winner. My thought was that Logano would lead for many laps and be a front runner all day since he qualified so well. That pretty much backfired 30 laps into it. :crying:


Ha same. Cafe.....


----------



## Drakeslayer

Camden;2135747 said:


> Yesterday I switched Keslowski for Logano and I picked Logano as the race winner. My thought was that Logano would lead for many laps and be a front runner all day since he qualified so well. That pretty much backfired 30 laps into it. :crying:


Yeah I suck at this nascar. I'm losing to lawnmwrman and he doesn't even pick the the bonus picks.


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;2135751 said:


> Yeah I suck at this nascar. I'm losing to lawnmwrman and he doesn't even pick the the bonus picks.


Well, when you have Dale Jr on your roster you're pretty much conceding that you're not going to win.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Camden;2135753 said:


> Well, when you have Dale Jr on your roster you're pretty much conceding that you're not going to win.


I know, I know.

Edit: he is running 12th so that's not horrible


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2135753 said:


> Well, when you have Dale Jr on your roster you're pretty much conceding that you're not going to win.


I THINK I have Junior. Haven't checked in 3-4 weeks.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2135756 said:


> I THINK I have Junior. Haven't checked in 3-4 weeks.


Decided to check. Guess I dumped Junior after Daytona.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Just did my second (technically 3rd) radio interview. I was more nervous that time than the first


----------



## TKLAWN

mnlefty;2135745 said:


> Hard to handle that one diplomatically... I'd be tempted to mail it back to them in shreds with a new one for $100.


That's what i would like to do.
I might tell them I can take $2 off just to see if they get it.


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;2135755 said:


> I know, I know.
> 
> Edit: he is running 12th so that's not horrible


Yeah, he ended up having a decent run.

I gotta say, if I wasn't into this fantasy stuff I wouldn't have watched the race. I hate short tracks so at least there's that.

Green Grass cleaned our clocks.


----------



## CityGuy

Busy afternoon out this way. House fire in Dassel, grass fire in Waverly and Annandale.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Camden;2135764 said:


> Yeah, he ended up having a decent run.
> 
> I gotta say, if I wasn't into this fantasy stuff I wouldn't have watched the race. I hate short tracks so at least there's that.
> 
> Green Grass cleaned our clocks.


I hate the short track stuff. Super speedway is where it's at. I like the big wrecks.


----------



## Camden

Only 70 points separates 1st-5th! This just got real fun.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Camden;2135770 said:


> Only 70 points separates 1st-5th! This just got real fun.


Am I in there?


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;2135773 said:


> Am I in there?


One or two solid weeks and you will be!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2135770 said:


> Only 70 points separates 1st-5th! This just got real fun.


Thumbs Up Thumbs Up


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I pissed off more than a few people today. I can install mulch for what they can sell it for


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2135800 said:


> I pissed off more than a few people today. I can install mulch for what they can sell it for


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2135800 said:


> I pissed off more than a few people today. I can install mulch for what they can sell it for


So like 35-40 a yard


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;2135800 said:


> I pissed off more than a few people today. I can install mulch for what they can sell it for


You need sales associates


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2135809 said:


> So like 35-40 a yard


No

They want wholesale pricing


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;2135800 said:


> I pissed off more than a few people today. I can install mulch for what they can sell it for


How much a yard installed?


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2135812 said:


> No
> 
> They want wholesale pricing


No I'm talking about jim install price


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2135809 said:


> So like 35-40 a yard


Seems very cheap. I'm sure he is going to say he makes his margins on it but that is leaving a lot of money on the table. IMO.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2135816 said:


> No I'm talking about jim install price


They want installed for what he pays for it.

I'm sure the wholesale price is less than retail


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2135817 said:


> Seems very cheap. I'm sure he is going to say he makes his margins on it but that is leaving a lot of money on the table. IMO.


Agreed....


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2135818 said:


> They want installed for what he pays for it.
> 
> I'm sure the wholesale price is less than retail


Im asking jim what he charges, i dont care what others are paying or anything to do with it. Thats what I pay a yard so asked with those numbers.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Drakeslayer;2135817 said:


> Seems very cheap. I'm sure he is going to say he makes his margins on it but that is leaving a lot of money on the table. IMO.


It's slightly more than the yard charges. Do I leave some on the table, possibly. But people are not gonna pay 65 a yard for mulch installed. I make a couple percent more than if I buy locally and install it for 65 yard.I also am selling a high volume as well because of pricing. Why should I buy local and sell for 65 a yard? Why not sell for less while making more?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2135822 said:


> It's slightly more than the yard charges. Do I leave some on the table, possibly. But people are not gonna pay 65 a yard for mulch installed. I make a couple percent more than if I buy locally and install it for 65 yard.I also am selling a high volume as well because of pricing. Why should I buy local and sell for 65 a yard? Why not sell for less while making more?


Because people pay $65+ per yard installed all the time?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2135821 said:


> Im asking jim what he charges, i dont care what others are paying or anything to do with it. Thats what I pay a yard so asked with those numbers.


It's was 40 a yard last year at the 2 suppliers in town. One stopped and wanted to sell me mulch and said they were gonna be 41 or 42 picked up. I pay less than half of that delivered to my house


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2135822 said:


> It's slightly more than the yard charges. Do I leave some on the table, possibly. But people are not gonna pay 65 a yard for mulch installed. I make a couple percent more than if I buy locally and install it for 65 yard.I also am selling a high volume as well because of pricing. Why should I buy local and sell for 65 a yard? Why not sell for less while making more?


So people are paying 65 a yard for just mulch down there?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2135824 said:


> It's was 40 a yard last year at the 2 suppliers in town. One stopped and wanted to sell me mulch and said they were gonna be 41 or 42 picked up. I pay less than half of that delivered to my house


Gotcha, for colored mulch or plain hardwood.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2135823 said:


> Because people pay $65+ per yard installed all the time?


Not here. Metro maybe. They'll go rocks and not think about it


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2135827 said:


> Gotcha, for colored mulch or plain hardwood.


Colored hardwood. Black mulch is recycled. I pay way less for natural hardwood and charge the same as colored. Natural is a big hit this year


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;2135822 said:


> It's slightly more than the yard charges. Do I leave some on the table, possibly. But people are not gonna pay 65 a yard for mulch installed. I make a couple percent more than if I buy locally and install it for 65 yard.I also am selling a high volume as well because of pricing. Why should I buy local and sell for 65 a yard? Why not sell for less while making more?


I guess...
Then mow lawns for $20 and just do more of them.
Same theory!


----------



## unit28

Obviously there's no trees in Owatonna


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2135825 said:


> So people are paying 65 a yard for just mulch down there?


Installed price. It's a tough sell at that price. It's easier selling for less while making a bigger profit. And that's what I'm after. Bigger profit. I'm also hoping to add a couple guys this year and keep them for winter. Hoping is the key word


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;2135831 said:


> I guess...
> Then mow lawns for $20 and just do more of them.
> Same theory!


Not so. The cost remains the same mowing no matter what. I just cut the middle guy out. Also no waiting at the yard paying a guy or two


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;2135830 said:


> Colored hardwood. Black mulch is recycled. I pay way less for natural hardwood and charge the same as colored. Natural is a big hit this year


Natural is easy because the only up-sell is depth


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2135833 said:


> Installed price. It's a tough sell at that price. It's easier selling for less while making a bigger profit. And that's what I'm after. Bigger profit. I'm also hoping to add a couple guys this year and keep them for winter. Hoping is the key word


I mean other contractor's are paying that. You said people are paying what you install it for


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;2135836 said:


> Natural is easy because the only up-sell is depth


Nobody wants dyes in thier yard. Which normally doesn't bother me. It's when they ask about weed control is when I wanna say "wtf are smoking" they don't want dyed wood because of the chemicals but then spray poison on the grass


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2135838 said:


> I mean other contractor's are paying that. You said people are paying what you install it for


Other contractor are paying 41 or 42 a yard. I charge a tad bit more than that.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

What is everyone's cost of mulch in the metro?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2135840 said:


> Other contractor are paying 41 or 42 a yard. I charge a tad bit more than that.


I thought you charged 65?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2135843 said:


> I thought you charged 65?


That's if I bought from local supply yards


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2135841 said:


> What is everyone's cost of mulch in the metro?


$18 / yard for hardwood. And We charge at least $65 per yard.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2135847 said:


> $18 / yard for hardwood. And We charge at least $65 per yard.


I pay a little less. The yards charge 41 or 42 a yard for the same stuff here


----------



## Greenery

Gaf level is low.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2135850 said:


> I pay a little less. The yards charge 41 or 42 a yard for the same stuff here


Of course you do.


----------



## Greenery

#stump grindings


----------



## djagusch

jimslawnsnow;2135824 said:


> It's was 40 a yard last year at the 2 suppliers in town. One stopped and wanted to sell me mulch and said they were gonna be 41 or 42 picked up. I pay less than half of that delivered to my house


First off good thinking on reducing your costs on mulch. It makes sense to do it that way to save 50%.

We get the part last year your cost was 40 and selling for 65 compared to this year buying at 20 and selling at 45 gives a higher profit margin.

What most are wondering is why give the savings to the customer? If going rate is 65 a yard installed and you figured out how to keep a extra 20 of the sale being smart it should go into your pocket. Not the customer that has no risk of left over inventory, loading a heaping bucket but still counting it as level, cost of the land it sits on, waste of material lost in the dirt/mud/rain. It's your money saved so you should keep it.

If your market is 65/yard and you want to promo it for 60 as you found that 20 in savings, sure we get that and your volume thought works out well.

Also don't get hung up on that 65 if down there guys are buying at 40 and installed it's 58. The saving 20 and giving to the customer is still there.


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2135851 said:


> Gaf level is low.


Huh?........?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2135852 said:


> Of course you do.


I can show you if you don't believe me. It's like 16.41 or something like that a yard delivered


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;2135853 said:


> #stump grindings


I said tree guy chippings.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

djagusch;2135854 said:


> First off good thinking on reducing your costs on mulch. It makes sense to do it that way to save 50%.
> 
> We get the part last year your cost was 40 and selling for 65 compared to this year buying at 20 and selling at 45 gives a higher profit margin.
> 
> What most are wondering is why give the savings to the customer? If going rate is 65 a yard installed and you figured out how to keep a extra 20 of the sale being smart it should go into your pocket. Not the customer that has no risk of left over inventory, loading a heaping bucket but still counting it as level, cost of the land it sits on, waste of material lost in the dirt/mud/rain. It's your money saved so you should keep it.
> 
> If your market is 65/yard and you want to promo it for 60 as you found that 20 in savings, sure we get that and your volume thought works out well.
> 
> Also don't get hung up on that 65 if down there guys are buying at 40 and installed it's 58. The saving 20 and giving to the customer is still there.


I understand what your saying. I want to create a cash flow and work flow for a year or 2 until we become well known for mulch. Soon these yards will be 50 yard, then others will need to be 75 to make a decent profit. If you cant make 20 minimum per yard for installing it, it's not worth it


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2135850 said:


> I pay a little less. The yards charge 41 or 42 a yard for the same stuff here


Is your hardwood like the stuff a tree guy would have after throwing it through a chipper?


----------



## mnlefty

qualitycut;2135856 said:


> Huh?........?


Give-a-cafe level...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2135858 said:


> I said tree guy chippings.


That crud from thr guys down here is junk. Not sure what they use there or here. Is all fine stringy crap


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2135860 said:


> Is your hardwood like the stuff a tree guy would have after throwing it through a chipper?


It's alot nicer stuff


----------



## TKLAWN

My head hurts!


----------



## SSS Inc.

If I could turn back time to the good dope days.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2135859 said:


> I understand what your saying. I want to create a cash flow and work flow for a year or 2 until we become well known for mulch. Soon these yards will be 50 yard, then others will need to be 75 to make a decent profit. If you cant make 20 minimum per yard for installing it, it's not worth it


Sooooooo...you're saying the local shops to you are gouging, that you're gonna corner the market.

If the local guys are gouging, then that means they have extra profit. Now, they can get by with selling less, or.... Instead of continually raising their rates, wouldn't they then Dona little research and figure out A) where your supplier is from, B) LOWER their charges to gain some work back, or C) not care becuase as we all know there's a faction of people that price shop, but there's a bigger faction that just continue with the same contractor / supplier because it's the easy thing to do.

If that wasn't the case, then each and every year, we would all have 90% of our customer base turn over, instead of 1-2-5%.

Plus, you said yourself, that at $65 / yard that people would just go rock and not look back. Now you're going to be the low cost leader for 1-2-however many years it takes until you become well known for mulch in the HOPES that the others will raise their prices to $75 per yard, even though at $65 per yard everyone will just go to rock.

Even then, you're still going to leave money on the table by going to $50 per yard, rather than charge market rate after you've become well known for mulch.

Rather than charge $50 per yard, still $10 per yard under everyone else, yet making $10 more per yard than at $40 per yard, you're going with $40 per yard so you can hire more guys.

OK.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2135866 said:


> If I could turn back time to the good dope days.


Love that song!!!! That and the one that sings about 7 years old, 20 years old, 60 years old.

See Ricky. You and I have more in common than you'd like. We could be Facebook friends.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2135866 said:


> If I could turn back time to the good dope days.


You dancing to that song


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2135867 said:


> Sooooooo...you're saying the local shops to you are gouging, that you're gonna corner the market.
> 
> If the local guys are gouging, then that means they have extra profit. Now, they can get by with selling less, or.... Instead of continually raising their rates, wouldn't they then Dona little research and figure out A) where your supplier is from, B) LOWER their charges to gain some work back, or C) not care becuase as we all know there's a faction of people that price shop, but there's a bigger faction that just continue with the same contractor / supplier because it's the easy thing to do.
> 
> If that wasn't the case, then each and every year, we would all have 90% of our customer base turn over, instead of 1-2-5%.
> 
> Plus, you said yourself, that at $65 / yard that people would just go rock and not look back. Now you're going to be the low cost leader for 1-2-however many years it takes until you become well known for mulch in the HOPES that the others will raise their prices to $75 per yard, even though at $65 per yard everyone will just go to rock.
> 
> Even then, you're still going to leave money on the table by going to $50 per yard, rather than charge market rate after you've become well known for mulch.
> 
> Rather than charge $50 per yard, still $10 per yard under everyone else, yet making $10 more per yard than at $40 per yard, you're going with $40 per yard so you can hire more guys.
> 
> OK.


Says the guy who would have been low bidder on a city contract had they agreed to resign instead of put it up for bids


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2135868 said:


> Love that song!!!! That and the one that sings about 7 years old, 20 years old, 60 years old.
> 
> See Ricky. You and I have more in common than you'd like. We could be Facebook friends.


Lukas graham- 7 year old. Goood ass song


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2135868 said:


> Love that song!!!! That and the one that sings about 7 years old, 20 years old, 60 years old.
> 
> See Ricky. You and I have more in common than you'd like. We could be Facebook friends.


Well, you've never asked to be friends.



qualitycut;2135869 said:


> You dancing to that song


I bought a big trike to pedal around our shop.


----------



## unit28

Springsteen. .......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Holy GOD Carrie Underwood has a short shirt on channel 4.

Wow.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2135874 said:


> Holy GOD Carrie Underwood has a short shirt on channel 4.
> 
> Wow.


Boneriffic........


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;2135870 said:


> Says the guy who would have been low bidder on a city contract had they agreed to resign instead of put it up for bids


I'm with ya on this Jim. If my costs go down my prices go down on all new work.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2135874 said:


> Holy GOD Carrie Underwood has a short shirt on channel 4.
> 
> Wow.


Very nice!

d


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;2135877 said:


> I'm with ya on this Jim. If my costs go down my prices go down on all new work.


Nice sarcasm sarcasm sarcasm. I decoded your name. Haha


----------



## qualitycut

sss inc.;2135877 said:


> i'm with ya on this jim. If my costs go down my prices go down on all new work.


30%?????????


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;2135879 said:


> Nice sarcasm sarcasm sarcasm. I decoded your name. Haha


I wasn't being sarcastic.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;2135877 said:


> I'm with ya on this Jim. If my costs go down my prices go down on all new work.


Economic ratios really exist?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2135879 said:


> Nice sarcasm sarcasm sarcasm. I decoded your name. Haha


No hes serious. Hes mentioned it before. I doubt 30% though


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2135877 said:


> I'm with ya on this Jim. If my costs go down my prices go down on all new work.


So THAT'S why you're so busy?? Oil is so low you're lowballing all the previous work?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Goal......


----------



## Drakeslayer

jimslawnsnow;2135841 said:


> What is everyone's cost of mulch in the metro?


Dyed brown we are buying for $22 a yard/ per 100 yards. $25 if picked up. Plus tax of course.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2135886 said:


> Goal......


Nevermind. Dooobs just gave up a soft goal with bad defense by Dumba.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I wouldn't mind this.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2135880 said:


> 30%?????????


Sure. Just like if my costs go up 30%. Of course I'll cherry pick the ones where no change is needed.

My goal is to fill up 150 working days making the money we are happy with each day. It's a balancing act going for volume vs. not giving it away but its done all the time. Some guys fail and go too far. Jim has an actual savings on materials so he is still coming out the same but could sell way more. If he has days to fill or can make another crew work and still make each day (per crew) what he was happy with last year why not?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2135887 said:


> Dyed brown we are buying for $22 a yard/ per 100 yards. $25 if picked up. Plus tax of course.


Central???????


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2135885 said:


> So THAT'S why you're so busy?? Oil is so low you're lowballing all the previous work?


Well, if I have a new to me customer looking for an update on last years bid....yes I will change my pricing to reflect the changes.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2135892 said:


> Central???????


No. Rock hard.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Drakeslayer;2135887 said:


> Dyed brown we are buying for $22 a yard/ per 100 yards. $25 if picked up. Plus tax of course.


Pretty cheap. I remember doing a mulch job in Lakeville and paying like 28 yard delivered. I felt so ripped off from my local supplies. They were 38 yard that year. No discounts either for big orders. They have no way of delivering either


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2135895 said:


> No. Rock hard.


In burnsville? .....?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Now Katy Perry and Dolly Parton on the same stage.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2135897 said:


> In burnsville? .....?


By Menards yes.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

drakeslayer;2135895 said:


> no. Rock hard.


tmi............


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2135898 said:


> Now Katy Perry and Dolly Parton on the same stage.


Not yet.......


----------



## Green Grass

How on earth did I cream everyone in the race?!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2135896 said:


> Pretty cheap. I remember doing a mulch job in Lakeville and paying like 28 yard delivered. I felt so ripped off from my local supplies. They were 38 yard that year. No discounts either for big orders. They have no way of delivering either


You have the room. Why not just set up bulk deliveries or sell to others? Make the profit, no labor.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2135900 said:


> tmi............


I agree but I am watching the music show.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2135904 said:


> I agree but I am watching the music show.


:laughing:


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;2135902 said:


> How on earth did I cream everyone in the race?!


You led a lot of laps I'm guessing.

You really had a helluva team out there today and I'm sure you would like to thank M&Ms, Toyota, red bull, monster, Hendrick motor sports, etc.


----------



## djagusch

jimslawnsnow;2135859 said:


> I understand what your saying. I want to create a cash flow and work flow for a year or 2 until we become well known for mulch. Soon these yards will be 50 yard, then others will need to be 75 to make a decent profit. If you cant make 20 minimum per yard for installing it, it's not worth it


Make sure when you selling this below the market value mulch you try to upsell. Plants, maintenance on shrubs, apps, etc. Don't sell them low either, since your there.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2135903 said:


> You have the room. Why not just set up bulk deliveries or sell to others? Make the profit, no labor.


I am advertising a pick up price, delivery price and installed price. I'd rather haul it and dump it all day since I have the 550 now. Everyone well almost every one said they want it installed to save thier backs. The cheapos want to pick it up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I was middle of the pack today??? :laughing:

I could probably have a 1/2 way decent standing if I just chose the bonus picks.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2135824 said:


> It's was 40 a yard last year at the 2 suppliers in town. One stopped and wanted to sell me mulch and said they were gonna be 41 or 42 picked up. *I pay less than half of that delivered to my house*


That's pretty good...


----------



## Drakeslayer

I'm voting Katy


----------



## jimslawnsnow

djagusch;2135908 said:


> Make sure when you selling this below the market value mulch you try to upsell. Plants, maintenance on shrubs, apps, etc. Don't sell them low either, since your there.


Nearly every one is getting some sort of extra work done. So far any way. Is a 20 bush being put in for 100 good? Only takes a couple minutes. That's how I've been pricing it. Along those lines. I also am charging alot for that cheap crap boarder. Damn people want that instead of the blocks


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;2135907 said:


> You led a lot of laps I'm guessing.
> 
> You really had a helluva team out there today and I'm sure you would like to thank M&Ms, Toyota, red bull, monster, Hendrick motor sports, etc.


Ummm M&M's


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2135877 said:


> I'm with ya on this Jim. If my costs go down my prices go down on all new work.


I'm understanding on that... I dropped my fert/weed control prices after drilling into the numbers from this past year


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2135887 said:


> Dyed brown we are buying for $22 a yard/ per 100 yards. $25 if picked up. Plus tax of course.


Wait, what?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2135890 said:


> I wouldn't mind this.


I'm surprised you didn't post this afternoons... Thumbs Up


----------



## Drakeslayer

jimslawnsnow;2135913 said:


> Nearly every one is getting some sort of extra work done. So far any way. Is a 20 bush being put in for 100 good? Only takes a couple minutes. That's how I've been pricing it. Along those lines. I also am charging alot for that cheap crap boarder. Damn people want that instead of the blocks


Takes a couple minutes until the next year when it dies and you have to replace it. Your price is good on plants but it seems like it would take a lot more time to install a yard of mulch so your labor rates aren't adding up.


----------



## Drakeslayer

cbservicesllc;2135918 said:


> Wait, what?


You can also. Delivery is always extra of course. These are their prices for everyone.


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;506170 said:


> Well it looks like we will get 2-4 inches by Tuesday morning I sure hope we don't get too much freezing rain as highs are supposed to be around 40º. The equipment has been patiently waiting since about 10 days ago.


................


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2135907 said:


> You led a lot of laps I'm guessing.
> 
> You really had a helluva team out there today and I'm sure you would like to thank M&Ms, Toyota, red bull, monster, Hendrick motor sports, etc.


Must have had Kyle Busch


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2135920 said:


> Takes a couple minutes until the next year when it dies and you have to replace it. Your price is good on plants but it seems like it would take a lot more time to install a yard of mulch so your labor rates aren't adding up.


This......


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2135922 said:


> You can also. Delivery is always extra of course. These are their prices for everyone.


Yeah Mr. Lwnmwrman and I were just texting and talking more than people know too... Most jobs I'm changing colors and doing 10 yards or less, so we just go to Grove... something to think about though...


----------



## Doughboy12

Picked up my new lawnmower today. Should work. Had to put a few extra straps on it so it wouldn't get "loose."


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2135926 said:


> Yeah Mr. Lwnmwrman and I were just texting and talking more than people know too... Most jobs I'm changing colors and doing 10 yards or less, so we just go to Grove... something to think about though...


Are you bragging about talking to that guy?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2135928 said:


> Are you bragging about talking to that guy?


Should I post a screen shot of your texts??


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2135930 said:


> Should I post a screen shot of your texts??


Please do. I'm almost positive 50% have to be deciphered.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2135931 said:


> Please do. I'm almost positive 50% have to be deciphered.


Ha no I was texting a buddy what another buddy said to a girl lastnight and may have accidentally sent to lwmr lol.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2135932 said:


> Ha no I was texting a buddy what another buddy said to a girl lastnight and may have accidentally sent to lwmr lol.


So he's not your buddy?


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;2135934 said:


> So he's not your buddy?


I'm still deciphering it. But that's my guess.


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;2135935 said:


> I'm still deciphering it. But that's my guess.


Thats all I could take from it.


----------



## Camden

Whatever you do right now don't accidentally click the Arctic link on the left hand side of the screen!

Their site must've gotten hacked and it takes you to a porn site. I touched it while scrolling and BAM...

I'll alert MJD.


----------



## Camden

Green Grass;2135936 said:


> Thats all I could take from it.


Hey you setup the perfect fantasy roster today. You missed the manufacturers bonus but you pretty much hit on everything else.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2135937 said:


> Whatever you do right now don't accidentally click the Arctic link on the left hand side of the screen!
> 
> Their site must've gotten hacked and it takes you to a porn site. I touched it while scrolling and BAM...
> 
> I'll alert MJD.


But... is it any good?


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2135937 said:


> Whatever you do right now don't accidentally click the Arctic link on the left hand side of the screen!
> 
> Their site must've gotten hacked and it takes you to a porn site. I touched it while scrolling and BAM...
> 
> I'll alert MJD.


Definitely a TMI posting.........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2135937 said:


> Whatever you do right now don't accidentally click the Arctic link on the left hand side of the screen!
> 
> Their site must've gotten hacked and it takes you to a porn site. I touched it while scrolling and BAM...
> 
> I'll alert MJD.


You don't have adblock setup on the browser???


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Camden;2135937 said:


> Whatever you do right now don't accidentally click the Arctic link on the left hand side of the screen!
> 
> Their site must've gotten hacked and it takes you to a porn site. I touched it while scrolling and BAM...
> 
> I'll alert MJD.


Been like that for a few days now, you don't like her?......all three links are jacked.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1olddogtwo;2135945 said:


> Been like that for a few days now, you don't like her?......all three links are jacked.


I'm starting to think you sleep less than I do.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Accuweather has snow starting in 118 minutes for me.

They also have 1-2" for tomorrow.


----------



## CityGuy

29° and light snow. So light I can count the flakes coming down.


----------



## TKLAWN

Les.....

Or that creek effect again.


----------



## Mike_PS

Camden;2135937 said:


> Whatever you do right now don't accidentally click the Arctic link on the left hand side of the screen!
> 
> Their site must've gotten hacked and it takes you to a porn site. I touched it while scrolling and BAM...
> 
> I'll alert MJD.


thanks for the heads up...we have deactivated those ads until the issue gets resolved on their end


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Michael J. Donovan;2135955 said:


> thanks for the heads up...we have deactivated those ads until the issue gets resolved on their end


Good morning MJD!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Steady moderate flurries from Stacy to Pine City.


----------



## cbservicesllc

1olddogtwo;2135945 said:


> Been like that for a few days now, you don't like her?......all three links are jacked.


Pretty easy on the eyes IMO... Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Golf Greens are white in Pine City.


----------



## CityGuy

Still coming down pretty good. Minimal accumulation.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2135961 said:


> Golf Greens are white in Pine City.


Shoulders are turning white up here too.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2135964 said:


> Shoulders are turning white up here too.


Change your shampoo..............


----------



## SSS Inc.

No snow but cold as cafe walking around parking lots.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2135965 said:


> Change your shampoo..............


Took longer than I thought for the shampoo comment to pop up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2135966 said:


> No snow but cold as cafe walking around parking lots.


My guys were not happy heading out to do cutbacks this morning.


----------



## Bill1090

Anyone ever bought something on auctiontime.com? Looks to be the same company as Tractor House but an auction.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2135969 said:


> Anyone ever bought something on auctiontime.com? Looks to be the same company as Tractor House but an auction.


I will be now. What are you bidding on?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2135969 said:


> Anyone ever bought something on auctiontime.com? Looks to be the same company as Tractor House but an auction.


I tried, but it was confusing how to sign up so I gave up. The was maybe 3 years ago. Maybe they changed the site


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The forks that clamp around B&B trees to move them. Are they called tree forks? Or a different name?

Anyone have a site to buy some at?


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2135935 said:


> I'm still deciphering it. But that's my guess.


Not really that hard to understand


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

How long have these been available?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0146...+bluetooth&dpPl=1&dpID=41Izs25DlCL&ref=plSrch

With Bluetooth capabilities?


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2135971 said:


> I tried, but it was confusing how to sign up so I gave up. The was maybe 3 years ago. Maybe they changed the site


I got signed up but it seems like it's taking forever for them to approve my registration to bid.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2135970 said:


> I will be now. What are you bidding on?


Nothing you would want.


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;2135891 said:


> Sure. Just like if my costs go up 30%. Of course I'll cherry pick the ones where no change is needed.
> 
> My goal is to fill up 150 working days making the money we are happy with each day. It's a balancing act going for volume vs. not giving it away but its done all the time. Some guys fail and go too far. Jim has an actual savings on materials so he is still coming out the same but could sell way more. If he has days to fill or can make another crew work and still make each day (per crew) what he was happy with last year why not?


I would have to agree with this. There is a balance between the two but if you have a large savings on materials that allows you to lower your cost and in turn will sell more work this can be a big plus.

If you are maxed out on the work you can get done and are not looking to add people or crews then it does not apply. Raise your rates and keep going.

If you have open time and or are looking to add people or crews then the above can make sense. We have around 180 working days in each season. If you have people sitting at home on days profitable work can be done it's the same as a loss. Your OH does not care what day it is and the meter is always running. Let's say you need $100,000 to cover your OH over the summer. You have 5 guys working 150 days @ 8 hours = 6000 billable hours. Or $16.66 Hr for OH recovery. If you could add a crew of 2 (doing mulch in Jims case) working even half of the time 75 days x 8 hours x 2 guys = 1200 billable hours. Your OH probably hasn't changed much to do this. You now have 7200 hours to recover OH. Or $13.88 Hr. If you add back in the extra OH recovery on the first 6000 hours 6000 x $2.78= $16,680. Add that with the extra profit made on the extra mulch work and it all starts to work out. I probably didn't explain that exactly right but you can get the idea. 
The argument will be but you could have sold at market rate and made more. True if you can fill the same amount of schedule for that rate. Being that I have yet to see one person complain that they have to much work for this year I would say that's not the case.



LwnmwrMan22;2135972 said:


> The forks that clamp around B&B trees to move them. Are they called tree forks? Or a different name?
> 
> Anyone have a site to buy some at?


I have always called them tree forks. They used to be at auctions alot but I haven't seen a set in a couple years.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I get where you're coming from ryde. 

But if he's at $41-42-45 per yard installed, and everyone else is at $60+, why not be at $51-52-53.

IMO, you're still $10 / yard cheaper +/-, and at $41-42-43, you're building a business with a customer base with "cheap" customers. 

Even at $48-49, you're still under $50 per yard (SSS pricing) and every 8 yards you've made an extra yard's profit.

If the $42/yard is the magical number to get customers to finally put mulch in, what's going to happen when the rate goes to $53 per yard.


Plus, from the sounds of it, the employee pool in the far, far south metro sucks too. At least from the posts I see posted here.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2135982 said:


> I get where you're coming from ryde.
> 
> But if he's at $41-42-45 per yard installed, and everyone else is at $60+, why not be at $51-52-53.
> 
> IMO, you're still $10 / yard cheaper +/-, and at $41-42-43, you're building a business with a customer base with "cheap" customers.
> 
> Even at $48-49, you're still under $50 per yard (SSS pricing) and every 8 yards you've made an extra yard's profit.
> 
> If the $42/yard is the magical number to get customers to finally put mulch in, what's going to happen when the rate goes to $53 per yard.
> 
> Plus, from the sounds of it, the employee pool in the far, far south metro sucks too. At least from the posts I see posted here.


Employees are out there. Now if you can offer steady work, that's another thing. Winter is tough telling guys you may work 0 hours or 100 hours a month. Maybe more. Now of I can get 1 or 2 more guys that are close to full time in the summer and have them stick around for the winter on unemployment it should help my shoveling situation out


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2135982 said:


> I get where you're coming from ryde.
> 
> But if he's at $41-42-45 per yard installed, and everyone else is at $60+, why not be at $51-52-53.
> 
> IMO, you're still $10 / yard cheaper +/-, and at $41-42-43, you're building a business with a customer base with "cheap" customers.
> 
> Even at $48-49, you're still under $50 per yard (SSS pricing) and every 8 yards you've made an extra yard's profit.
> 
> If the $42/yard is the magical number to get customers to finally put mulch in, what's going to happen when the rate goes to $53 per yard.
> 
> Plus, from the sounds of it, the employee pool in the far, far south metro sucks too. At least from the posts I see posted here.


I agree with you. I was just explaining an example of charging under market rate. It's common you see people say market rate is this so you have to charge this. If you have found a way to sell for under market rate and still make $ ( This is the key. You have to actually still make money and know your numbers.)then you are at an advantage. How far should you go under market rate could be argued but there is a plus side.

I'm in an opposite boat. We have invested alot of money into our shop, equipment, ect and need to charge higher rates and it has been a tough spring for sales.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2135976 said:


> How long have these been available?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0146...+bluetooth&dpPl=1&dpID=41Izs25DlCL&ref=plSrch
> 
> With Bluetooth capabilities?


They're new... I just saw them a couple weeks ago


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2135972 said:


> The forks that clamp around B&B trees to move them. Are they called tree forks? Or a different name?
> 
> Anyone have a site to buy some at?


Like these..... http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/150964601026?lpid=82&chn=ps&ul_noapp=true

We've always called them "jaws"



LwnmwrMan22;2135976 said:


> How long have these been available?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0146...+bluetooth&dpPl=1&dpID=41Izs25DlCL&ref=plSrch
> 
> With Bluetooth capabilities?


Couple of years, I know my dad has a pair. They've come down in price quite a bit. I think he paid well over $100 for his.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2135993 said:


> Employees are out there. Now if you can offer steady work, that's another thing. Winter is tough telling guys you may work 0 hours or 100 hours a month. Maybe more. Now of I can get 1 or 2 more guys that are close to full time in the summer and have them stick around for the winter on unemployment it should help my shoveling situation out


Right. Which then goes back to charging $46-47 / yard for the mulch. 2 guys should be able to do 5 yards of mulch per hour without really working.

That extra $5 per yard means and extra $25 per hour. You can then offer an extra $4 per hour per guy, be under $10 for that hour in payroll, increase your own bottom line, increase pay offered to bring in new guys (hopefully better) and still be the low price leader.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Also who decided the going rate? It seems everyone is all over the place. Now wasn't there a post on here about someone lowering thier minimum? Ultimately they chose to lower it, but was forced to do so from market saturation. I bet if mulch was 22 a yard from a supply yard the going rate would be 50 to 55 yard installed and I wouldn't be so far off.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2135995 said:


> They're new... I just saw them a couple weeks ago


I think our fleet farm has had them since last fall


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2135997 said:


> Right. Which then goes back to charging $46-47 / yard for the mulch. 2 guys should be able to do 5 yards of mulch per hour without really working.
> 
> That extra $5 per yard means and extra $25 per hour. You can then offer an extra $4 per hour per guy, be under $10 for that hour in payroll, increase your own bottom line, increase pay offered to bring in new guys (hopefully better) and still be the low price leader.


So now you're saying I should be at 46 to 47 a yard?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2135997 said:


> Right. Which then goes back to charging $46-47 / yard for the mulch. 2 guys should be able to do 5 yards of mulch per hour without really working.
> 
> That extra $5 per yard means and extra $25 per hour. You can then offer an extra $4 per hour per guy, be under $10 for that hour in payroll, increase your own bottom line, increase pay offered to bring in new guys (hopefully better) and still be the low price leader.


Yea maybe 5 a hour in an ideal situation but residential its usually hauling all over the yard


----------



## qualitycut

So one of my ***** customers who fired me referred me to a neighbor. Hmmmm


----------



## SSS Inc.

So I'm at a rather large parking lot and the other guy keeps driving around. Pretty sure he is my competition but he won't get out of his truck. I however am dressed for winter including my safety vest. He should just get out and say hi. I like talking to other people.


----------



## djagusch

SSS Inc.;2136004 said:


> So I'm at a rather large parking lot and the other guy keeps driving around. Pretty sure he is my competition but he won't get out of his truck. I however am dressed for winter including my safety vest. He should just get out and say hi. I like talking to other people.


He's trying to figure out if your a employee or owner. If he thought an employee he be there trying to hire your employee.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2136003 said:


> So one of my *****t customers who fired me referred me to a neighbor. Hmmmm


I had that happen last year. When the guy told me who referred I was speechless. After I hung up I told my wife WTF. That lady has someone else still mowing but giving my name out.


----------



## CityGuy

Polaris is that you that keeps driving by on 22?


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;2136004 said:


> So I'm at a rather large parking lot and the other guy keeps driving around. Pretty sure he is my competition but he won't get out of his truck. I however am dressed for winter including my safety vest. He should just get out and say hi. I like talking to other people.


I gave your name to a church in Hopkins this morning.

Also I didn't realize that was you, so I will wave now while I drive around trying to figure out how many bags of patch I need for this lot.


----------



## qualitycut

Seen 1 company dethatching. And looked like a muddy mess tire ruts before the season even started


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2136007 said:


> Polaris is that you that keeps driving by on 22?


He does just drive around a lot


----------



## qualitycut

Snowing in Oakdale


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2136009 said:


> Seen 1 company dethatching. And looked like a muddy mess tire ruts before the season even started


I've seen a couple of company's with baggers today. No dethatching though. After last weeks rain, and what is to come this week, I have no interest in even trying to start until middle/end of next week.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2136009 said:


> Seen 1 company dethatching. And looked like a muddy mess tire ruts before the season even started


I'll start Monday if we don't get alot of rain this week. I have one lady who piles leaves on her flower beds. I could blow them out, but I'd have to hand rake them. Not gonna happen


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;2136008 said:


> I gave your name to a church in Hopkins this morning.
> 
> Also I didn't realize that was you, so I will wave now while I drive around trying to figure out how many bags of patch I need for this lot.


Thanks!

And I'm thinking a couple pallets. Also about 1,200 five gallon buckets of seal coat. 

This guy has driven around the same little circl 10 times. I'm done but I think I'll grab lunch and come back just to throw him off.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Snowing like crazy here too. Ha!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2136013 said:


> I'll start Monday if we don't get alot of rain this week. I have one lady who piles leaves on her flower beds. I could blow them out, but I'd have to hand rake them. Not gonna happen


Vac them out of the flowers....#BusyWork.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2135976 said:


> How long have these been available?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0146...+bluetooth&dpPl=1&dpID=41Izs25DlCL&ref=plSrch
> 
> With Bluetooth capabilities?


Don't worry I thought that they where cool. I have never seen them before.


----------



## qualitycut

Roadwork season has officially started


----------



## ryde307

skorum03;2136012 said:


> I've seen a couple of company's with baggers today. No dethatching though. After last weeks rain, and what is to come this week, I have no interest in even trying to start until middle/end of next week.


Not going to lie. We are doing clean ups today.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Michael J. Donovan;2135955 said:


> thanks for the heads up...we have deactivated those ads until the issue gets resolved on their end


Good gosh, now I find a new link that won't show up in my history @home.

I did let the office now on Saturday.

Someones April Fool...?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I know of some guys up here shooting to get 6 yards done. 

My guys are finishing up the cutbacks. I think Monday we will get mulch.

Maybe Saturday / Sunday, depending on the weather. I have some stuff that's easier when they are closed.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2136035 said:


> I know of some guys up here shooting to get 6 yards done.
> 
> My guys are finishing up the cutbacks. I think Monday we will get mulch.
> 
> Maybe Saturday / Sunday, depending on the weather. I have some stuff that's easier when they are closed.


The plan was to try and get 5 sites done today. Sounds like they might only get through 3. A little wet in the leaves that sat from last season, and new guys still learning.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Saw 1 crew out doing dethatching. Another either doing cut backs or redoing some landscaping. They looked frozen


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2136044 said:


> Saw 1 crew out doing dethatching. Another either doing cut backs or redoing some landscaping. They looked frozen


It is chilly in the wind.


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;2136030 said:


> Not going to lie. We are doing clean ups today.


I saw TK out today


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2136054 said:


> I saw TK out today


Wait, what? ......?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Took me 3 times to drop off a commercial bid. I go to the door, it's locked. So I call for the lady who called me. No answer. So I call a couple other extensions and they don't know where she is and don't want to take the bid. Try again this am. No answer again. A guy sees me in the office. I knock on the door and gesture for him to come over. He turns and walks away. So I call her extension twice. No answer. So this time I parked on the opposite side and was ready to tear the bid up if I didn't drop it off. Finally she answered. I was gonna raise the bid too if I didn't rip it in half. I hope this isn't a sign if if I get them. That was the worst one I have ever done


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2135976 said:


> How long have these been available?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0146...+bluetooth&dpPl=1&dpID=41Izs25DlCL&ref=plSrch
> 
> With Bluetooth capabilities?


I made my old ones wireless


----------



## skorum03

Who has a dethatcher they want to sell?


----------



## CityGuy

So I read that for crabgradd pre-emergent the best time is when the soil temp is 50° for 3 consecutive nights. Could you put a granular down a little earlier say 45° with minimal to no rain before that?


----------



## qualitycut

Geez today went from a quickbooks day to doing 7 Lawn bids. Now it will get crappy tomorrow and slow down again


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's not going to snow anymore. JohnDee is done with his maps for the season.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2136063 said:


> So I read that for crabgradd pre-emergent the best time is when the soil temp is 50° for 3 consecutive nights. Could you put a granular down a little earlier say 45° with minimal to no rain before that?


Why? What if it stays 45 degrees for 3 weeks. You can guarantee it's not going to rain?

Not only that, but you're better to put it down a little later than a little early.

Most people put it down early, then they lose control when the seeds take off at the end of May, first part of June.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2136001 said:


> So now you're saying I should be at 46 to 47 a yard?


I charge like 90 a yard... That may be high now that I see all the discussion...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2136066 said:


> Why? What if it stays 45 degrees for 3 weeks. You can guarantee it's not going to rain?
> 
> Not only that, but you're better to put it down a little later than a little early.
> 
> Most people put it down early, then they lose control when the seeds take off at the end of May, first part of June.


Don't those homeowner bags say to put it down twice?

Tru green and spring touch have been out. A whole neighborhood in mankato was plastered by spring touch app signs. They either beat everyone on price or on estimate arrival time


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2136004 said:


> So I'm at a rather large parking lot and the other guy keeps driving around. Pretty sure he is my competition but he won't get out of his truck. I however am dressed for winter including my safety vest. He should just get out and say hi. I like talking to other people.


I always try to talk to competitors... Why not network with the competition


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2136007 said:


> Polaris is that you that keeps driving by on 22?


Dump truck or pickup?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2136070 said:


> I always try to talk to competitors... Why not network with the competition


No one talks down here really. Not nicely anyway


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2136027 said:


> Roadwork season has officially started


Oh yeah... For those that are in the area... MG Pkwy closed today between Target and Yard waste till October for the 610 bridge construction... Going to be a fun summer... Thumbs Up

Also, FYI, Yard Waste entrance is now on MG Pkwy... you have to come from 81 to get there...


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2136072 said:


> No one talks down here really. Not nicely anyway


What do you mean. The D&D guys were really nice when they flipped me off as they drove by...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2136068 said:


> Don't those homeowner bags say to put it down twice?
> 
> Tru green and spring touch have been out. A whole neighborhood in mankato was plastered by spring touch app signs. They either beat everyone on price or on estimate arrival time


I've had 3 customers say they don't want me to fert this year, that they hired TruGreen so take the money out of my bid for that.

I'm trying to figure out what they're paying, cause if I don't take enough out, they're going to think I'm trying to screw them.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2136070 said:


> I always try to talk to competitors... Why not network with the competition


I will talk to a few people but otherwise I wait till they are gone.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2136075 said:


> I've had 3 customers say they don't want me to fert this year, that they hired TruGreen so take the money out of my bid for that.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out what they're paying, cause if I don't take enough out, they're going to think I'm trying to screw them.


Take your cost out. Leave in the profit...


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2136030 said:


> Not going to lie. We are doing clean ups today.


Yeah, we probably should have... I just hate making the guys go out and work when it's this cold... Next week we're set to go full bore...


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2136063 said:


> So I read that for crabgradd pre-emergent the best time is when the soil temp is 50° for 3 consecutive nights. Could you put a granular down a little earlier say 45° with minimal to no rain before that?


I'm not doing anything for customers till at least next week if that says anything...


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;2136054 said:


> I saw TK out today


True story......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2136074 said:


> What do you mean. The D&D guys were really nice when they flipped me off as they drove by...


You don't like 1 figure waves?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2136075 said:


> I've had 3 customers say they don't want me to fert this year, that they hired TruGreen so take the money out of my bid for that.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out what they're paying, cause if I don't take enough out, they're going to think I'm trying to screw them.


I had alot of complaints about them at the home show. 39.99 any size residential lawn. Classify residential. We have some that are a couple acres around town


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2136074 said:


> What do you mean. The D&D guys were really nice when they flipped me off as they drove by...


And it's probably because I took more of thier customers. Not because of money either. It's due to workmanship


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2136078 said:


> Yeah, we probably should have... I just hate making the guys go out and work when it's this cold... Next week we're set to go full bore...


And work 1 day then wait a week.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2136035 said:


> I know of some guys up here shooting to get 6 yards done.
> 
> My guys are finishing up the cutbacks. I think Monday we will get mulch.
> 
> Maybe Saturday / Sunday, depending on the weather. I have some stuff that's easier when they are closed.


Sub it to Jim....


----------



## Drakeslayer

cbservicesllc;2136067 said:


> I charge like 90 a yard... That may be high now that I see all the discussion...


You are not to high. You are actually still low


----------



## qualitycut

I was just pumped to find out taxes are not due till the 18th


----------



## MNPLOWCO

qualitycut;2136091 said:


> I was just pumped to find out taxes are not due till the 18th


Don't forget your quarterly sales tax and use return Due by April 20th.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2136090 said:


> You are not to high. You are actually still low


Glad to hear it... Hey I gotta start somewhere! Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

MNPLOWCO;2136098 said:


> Don't forget your quarterly sales tax and use return Due by April 20th.


Yea shouldn't have any to turn in.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;2136066 said:


> Why? What if it stays 45 degrees for 3 weeks. You can guarantee it's not going to rain?
> 
> Not only that, but you're better to put it down a little later than a little early.
> 
> Most people put it down early, then they lose control when the seeds take off at the end of May, first part of June.


So best time is likely last week or so of may?


----------



## qualitycut

So made some calls today on contracts that have not been returned. Most said they are waiting on other bids. Never have had this many people doing this. I have lost a bunch and then the new ones I'm bidding I am getting and they are priced the same as the ones I am losing. Goofy cafe.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2136071 said:


> Dump truck or pickup?


Pickup with dump trailer. Kept staring at us.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2136112 said:


> So made some calls today on contracts that have not been returned. Most said they are waiting on other bids. Never have had this many people doing this. I have lost a bunch and then the new ones I'm bidding I am getting and they are priced the same as the ones I am losing. Goofy cafe.


More like waiting until they get it free


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO;2136098 said:


> Don't forget your quarterly sales tax and use return Due by April 20th.


You guys haven't had it go monthly yet? I thought they were doing that to everyone.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2136112 said:


> So made some calls today on contracts that have not been returned. Most said they are waiting on other bids. Never have had this many people doing this. I have lost a bunch and then the new ones I'm bidding I am getting and they are priced the same as the ones I am losing. Goofy cafe.


Yeah I've definitely had more of that this year... and then they say your service is great...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2136125 said:


> You guys haven't had it go monthly yet? I thought they were doing that to everyone.


Once you hit a certain Gross they do... We started last year or the year before... I don't recall


----------



## MNPLOWCO

qualitycut;2136109 said:


> Yea shouldn't have any to turn in.


You still have to file your revenue report. Even if it's not taxable.


----------



## qualitycut

MNPLOWCO;2136132 said:


> You still have to file your revenue report. Even if it's not taxable.


Yea I meant turn in money. Bastards. Stupid cafeing paperwork.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just got a phone call from Kwik-Trip. Turns out last Saturday I thought my wife paid for the gas when she went in to get cash. She thought I paid at the pump.

Needless to say, neither of us paid for the gas.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2136139 said:


> Just got a phone call from Kwik-Trip. Turns out last Saturday I thought my wife paid for the gas when she went in to get cash. She thought I paid at the pump.
> 
> Needless to say, neither of us paid for the gas.


Dont drop the soap!

So did they just want you to pay? Ive done that and they have called. Luckily its the place I frequent so they knew who it was.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2136141 said:


> Dont drop the soap!
> 
> So did they just want you to pay? Ive done that and they have called. Luckily its the place I frequent so they knew who it was.


Yeah, told them I would be there by 8. They said that's fine.

They probably call, and if someone doesn't respond, then send the cops.

Total lack of communication on our part.

Maybe had my wife and mother in law not walked in to the store and it was just me pumping gas then drove off, maybe then it would have been treated differently?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2136139 said:


> Just got a phone call from Kwik-Trip. Turns out last Saturday I thought my wife paid for the gas when she went in to get cash. She thought I paid at the pump.
> 
> Needless to say, neither of us paid for the gas.


Oops... I think everyone does that once in awhile


----------



## Greenery

I got a letter in the mail recently stating I didn't pay for my gas at a Holiday station. Went in to the station and confirmed it. Apparently they don't call the police anymore, they just send you the bill.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;2136150 said:


> I got a letter in the mail recently stating I didn't pay for my gas at a Holiday station. Went in to the station and confirmed it. Apparently they don't call the police anymore, they just send you the bill.


Guessing they make an attempt or two, then call the police if no response.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2136151 said:


> Guessing they make an attempt or two, then call the police if no response.


Police don't have time for that. Too busy escorting protestors down the interstate. 
:waving: :laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2136150 said:


> I got a letter in the mail recently stating I didn't pay for my gas at a Holiday station. Went in to the station and confirmed it. Apparently they don't call the police anymore, they just send you the bill.


Yea I was reading somewhere cities were starting to charge the gas stations for calls on drive offs because they happen so often and takes them away from other calls


----------



## qualitycut

So cop was in left lane drivimg a unmarked squad going 50 in a 55, guy was riding his ass not horribly but closer than the 3 second rule, then passed him finally and got pulled over. Isnt it against the law to go below the speed limit in the left lane now.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2136153 said:


> Yea I was reading somewhere cities were starting to charge the gas stations for calls on drive offs because they happen so often and takes them away from other calls


Makes sense... I used to hear it on the police mains all the time... Not as much anymore...


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;2135939 said:


> But... is it any good?


No. I'm into blondes.



LwnmwrMan22;2135943 said:


> You don't have adblock setup on the browser???


Only for Firefox, I was viewing the site with Chrome.



1olddogtwo;2135945 said:


> Been like that for a few days now, you don't like her?......all three links are jacked.


How do the folks at Arctic not catch that for DAYS? Someone's asleep at the wheel 



Michael J. Donovan;2135955 said:


> thanks for the heads up...we have deactivated those ads until the issue gets resolved on their end


No problem. Maybe now you'll reconsider my offer to be a mod. Thumbs Up


----------



## banonea

TKLAWN;2135763 said:


> That's what i would like to do.
> I might tell them I can take $2 off just to see if they get it.


Unless it is a good customer and you want the account tell them to piss up a rope. .......done


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Greenery;2136150 said:


> I got a letter in the mail recently stating I didn't pay for my gas at a Holiday station. Went in to the station and confirmed it. Apparently they don't call the police anymore, they just send you the bill.


The holiday in town is across from applebees. Someone drove off without paying. Cops came into applebees and arrested the guy. We were just a few booths away. How humiliating


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

June - July - August.

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/predictions/long_range/seasonal.php?lead=3


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Camden;2136166 said:


> No. I'm into blondes.
> 
> Only for Firefox, I was viewing the site with Chrome.
> 
> How do the folks at Arctic not catch that for DAYS? Someone's asleep at the wheel
> 
> No problem. Maybe now you'll reconsider my offer to be a mod. Thumbs Up


It happens, it was a April fools joke I guess, the proper link was restore this morning. MJD can restore whenever.

I 2nd that nomination


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2136177 said:


> June - July - August.
> 
> http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/predictions/long_range/seasonal.php?lead=3


All I see is the letter a nothing else.


----------



## CityGuy

...............


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;2136181 said:


> ...............


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2136177 said:


> June - July - August.
> 
> http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/predictions/long_range/seasonal.php?lead=3


Sweet... warm...


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2136181 said:


> ...............


Hahahahahaha! Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc.

How is that not a foul?!


----------



## SSS Inc.

I picked North carolina in a bracket against my wife. I'd like to win. Plus I'm out 2$ to the middle kid if I lose.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2136191 said:


> I picked North carolina in a bracket against my wife. I'd like to win. Plus I'm out 2$ to the middle kid if I lose.


Well thats semi understandable I guess


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2136193 said:


> Well thats semi understandable I guess


This game is intense all of a sudden.


----------



## SSS Inc.

WOWWWWWWWW! I lose but dang what a shot.


----------



## Camden

What a phenomenal game. I had UNC winning but I am still very happy for Nova. This is why I love sports so much.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2136188 said:


> How is that not a foul?!


What the cafe is a foul?


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;2136199 said:


> What the cafe is a foul?


A slap on the wrist. Booboo bunny ice pack needed.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CB -

Before I forget, text me when you have time today. I might have a lead on a pusher for ya.


----------



## CityGuy

So much for an all day rain today.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2136223 said:


> So much for an all day rain today.


Was only a 30% chance. It's going to be raining shortly


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy doesn't own a radar capable device.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;2136226 said:


> CityGuy doesn't own a radar capable device.


You were almost funny but, keep trying.


----------



## qualitycut

And we got edited again wow.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2136233 said:


> And we got edited again wow.


We'd be at 11k or more pages if we didn't get edited all the time


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2136232 said:


> You were almost funny but, keep trying.


Geez, take a joke.

Even Jim has picked up I'm just screwing around.

most of the time


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2136233 said:


> And we got edited again wow.


Eh, it's not like we actually OWN these boards.


----------



## Mike_PS

qualitycut;2136233 said:


> And we got edited again wow.


WOW, you said something that you shouldn't have again, go figure!...we don't edit for the hell of it. if you don't make inappropriate comments then we wont need to edit, right?

carry on :waving:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Michael J. Donovan;2136242 said:


> WOW, you said something that you shouldn't have again, go figure!...we don't edit for the hell of it. if you don't make inappropriate comments then we wont need to edit, right?
> 
> carry on :waving:


You do a great job MJD! We wouldn't be where we are without you!!! Thumbs UpThumbs Up

Although I still think you need a better title than "Manager".


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2136238 said:


> Geez, take a joke.
> 
> Even Jim has picked up I'm just screwing around.
> 
> most of the time


Remember he's a gooberment worker. He's so used to people telling him what to do, when to it and how to it. Kinda like someone in prison that becomes dependant on the system


----------



## SSS Inc.

Michael J. Donovan;2136242 said:


> WOW, you said something that you shouldn't have again, go figure!...we don't edit for the hell of it. if you don't make inappropriate comments then we wont need to edit, right?
> 
> carry on :waving:


Why we're all my ?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! Removed. !?!?!?!?!?!?!?????!


----------



## Mike_PS

SSS Inc.;2136246 said:


> Why we're all my ?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! Removed. !?!?!?!?!?!?!?????!


because it stretched the page, making you have to scroll left to right so I removed Thumbs Up


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Pretty good down pour right now. Started out as sleet. Almost looked like hail. It was about the size of sea salt


----------



## SSS Inc.

Ice pellets in Shakopee.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Walks are solid ice


----------



## TKLAWN

Michael J. Donovan;2136247 said:


> because it stretched the page, making you have to scroll left to right so I removed Thumbs Up


Good call.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Holy cow it's cold out


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Atleast people are still calling for bids


----------



## CityGuy

Sss thoughts on Expert asphalt?


----------



## qualitycut

Michael J. Donovan;2136242 said:


> WOW, you said something that you shouldn't have again, go figure!...we don't edit for the hell of it. if you don't make inappropriate comments then we wont need to edit, right?
> 
> carry on :waving:


My bad, didnt know the g word was so horrible.


----------



## ryde307

cbservicesllc;2136070 said:


> I always try to talk to competitors... Why not network with the competition


Isn't that what we do on here?



cbservicesllc;2136073 said:


> Oh yeah... For those that are in the area... MG Pkwy closed today between Target and Yard waste till October for the 610 bridge construction... Going to be a fun summer... Thumbs Up
> 
> Also, FYI, Yard Waste entrance is now on MG Pkwy... you have to come from 81 to get there...


Good heads up. The 169 project also starts shortly. If everyone could avoid 169 area from 394 down to 13. Less traffic for me since our shop is right in the middle of it.



CityGuy;2136266 said:


> Sss thoughts on Expert asphalt?


They do a good job of branding on their trucks because I always know it's them.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

FWIW, if you guys haven't heard, and work in the NE metro, 694 is going to be screwed up from 35E to 35W.

I guess everyone wants the roads and bridges fixed, but yet wants to complain when the roads and bridges are being fixed.





Oh, we haven't had a single drop of rain yet.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2136273 said:


> FWIW, if you guys haven't heard, and work in the NE metro, 694 is going to be screwed up from 35E to 35W.
> 
> I guess everyone wants the roads and bridges fixed, but yet wants to complain when the roads and bridges are being fixed.
> 
> Oh, we haven't had a single drop of rain yet.


Well they seem to wait until they are in total disrepair before they doing anything vs maintain them.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Funny, yesterday when it kept snowing, kept snowing, kept snowing, the radar went out so we couldn't see the forecast was wrong.

Now today, it's supposed to rain, no rain. No radar so we can't see the forecast was wrong again.

Nice flipping washout today.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

It's a washout down here. Good day to run around to do bids. Just got a call to bid 3 big apartments. Monthly too


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2136281 said:


> Funny, yesterday when it kept snowing, kept snowing, kept snowing, the radar went out so we couldn't see the forecast was wrong.
> 
> Now today, it's supposed to rain, no rain. No radar so we can't see the forecast was wrong again.
> 
> Nice flipping washout today.


You should have listened to city guy. He called it four hours ago.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2136226 said:


> CityGuy doesn't own a radar capable device.


I think he does.


----------



## qualitycut

Been raining here for a while too


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2136271 said:


> Good heads up. The 169 project also starts shortly. If everyone could avoid 169 area from 394 down to 13. Less traffic for me since our shop is right in the middle of it.


That one is going to be a mess...


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2136286 said:


> Been raining here for a while too


Off and on sleet/rain crap here... enough I wouldn't want to be working outside, that's for sure!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Steady rain here


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2136289 said:


> Off and on sleet/rain crap here... enough I wouldn't want to be working outside, that's for sure!


Yea we are going to go do a bigger cut back property friday along with a customer we are cutting out some bushes 2 pines and trimming up some pine branches then hopefully rock cleanups next week.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2136245 said:


> Remember he's a gooberment worker. He's so used to people telling him what to do, when to it and how to it. Kinda like someone in prison that becomes dependant on the system


Stop and think about what you just said for a minute.
Do you tell your guys what to mow and trim? When to use a push mower or a rider? 
So how is that any different? They follow your orders. I do the same.


----------



## CityGuy

Few drops in Howard Lake and a steady drizzle in Waverly.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2136294 said:


> Stop and think about what you just said for a minute.
> Do you tell your guys what to mow and trim? When to use a push mower or a rider?
> So how is that any different? They follow your orders. I do the same.


you need to chill and go


----------



## Drakeslayer




----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2136301 said:


>


Awesome. ........
Probably can get doughboy to do it for .40 a ft


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2136301 said:


>


Hmmmmmm....


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;2136301 said:


>


I know nothing about landscaping but that seems cheap. What happens to the material? Do they haul it away?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ummmmm.... How long until they go to cubic foot?? I've got some mulch beds that are pretty deep.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2136266 said:


> Sss thoughts on Expert asphalt?


Run!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Drakeslayer;2136301 said:


>


Yikes. ...............


----------



## skorum03

temperatures have run a good 10 degrees lower than forecast today


----------



## skorum03

Accuweather has this week as the last week of consistent temps in the 40s.


----------



## Camden

skorum03;2136313 said:


> temperatures have run a good 10 degrees lower than forecast today


For sure. Very cold up here today.


----------



## qualitycut

So my employee that decided he would come back wants a raise from 14 to 16 a hr because the place his wife works is hiring at 15 with medical and 401k


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2136319 said:


> So my employee that decided he would come back wants a raise from 14 to 16 a hr because the place his wife works is hiring at 15 with medical and 401k


Does his wife work for a landscaper?


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;2136320 said:


> Does his wife work for a landscaper?


Lol no and why would you want to work with your wife


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2136319 said:


> So my employee that decided he would come back wants a raise from 14 to 16 a hr because the place his wife works is hiring at 15 with medical and 401k


Tell him to go for it....

I'm ignoring your other "comment."


----------



## Herm Witte

qualitycut;2136319 said:


> So my employee that decided he would come back wants a raise from 14 to 16 a hr because the place his wife works is hiring at 15 with medical and 401k


Does your area have high unemployment? If so you may find someone else. Is he/she knowledgeable, trustworthy, capable of working unsupervised? If no, hire someone else. In these days it is hard to find good help. Be careful before you let a good one get away.


----------



## Doughboy12

Herm Witte;2136324 said:


> Does your area have high unemployment? If so you may find someone else. Is he/she knowledgeable, trustworthy, capable of working unsupervised? If no, hire someone else. In these days it is hard to find good help. Be careful before you let a good one get away.


Welcome to the room...........been here long?
:waving:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Herm Witte;2136324 said:


> Does your area have high unemployment? If so you may find someone else. Is he/she knowledgeable, trustworthy, capable of working unsupervised? If no, hire someone else. In these days it is hard to find good help. Be careful before you let a good one get away.


What Herm said. ^^^


----------



## qualitycut

Herm Witte;2136324 said:


> Does your area have high unemployment? If so you may find someone else. Is he/she knowledgeable, trustworthy, capable of working unsupervised? If no, hire someone else. In these days it is hard to find good help. Be careful before you let a good one get away.


Thats my dilemma is he is dependable but I'm a,little nervous with all of the accounts I have lost. Im at about -3k so far. Calls have slowed down a bit, I know they will pick up again but...... Was planning on them mowing and me doing sales and skid work. Now I'm debating on mowing with 1 guy only.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2136329 said:


> Thats my dilemma is he is dependable but I'm a,little nervous with all of the accounts I have lost. Im at about -3k so far. Calls have slowed down a bit, I know they will pick up again but...... Was planning on them mowing and me doing sales and skid work. Now I'm debating on mowing with 1 guy only.


Imagine how much fun it is when you lose $50,000 for the year, which is about where I am. 

And that's not even a lot to a lot of guys.

Give him the raise.

Last year I bumped my guys from $13-$16 per hour. I have one guy that isn't worth the $16 per hour (back guy) and I haven't (and won't) call him back.

The other two guys are "usually" worth the $16, but they still have their days.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2136331 said:


> Imagine how much fun it is when you lose $50,000 for the year, which is about where I am.
> 
> And that's not even a lot to a lot of guys.
> 
> Give him the raise.
> 
> Last year I bumped my guys from $13-$16 per hour. I have one guy that isn't worth the $16 per hour (back guy) and I haven't (and won't) call him back.
> 
> The other two guys are "usually" worth the $16, but they still have their days.


I'm winning in a contest I don't want to win. The who's lost more work category.
I might have to start looking at Bernie to help cover my bills.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2136331 said:


> Imagine how much fun it is when you lose $50,000 for the year, which is about where I am.
> 
> And that's not even a lot to a lot of guys.
> 
> Give him the raise.
> 
> Last year I bumped my guys from $13-$16 per hour. I have one guy that isn't worth the $16 per hour (back guy) and I haven't (and won't) call him back.
> 
> The other two guys are "usually" worth the $16, but they still have their days.


Should clarify, 3k a month and is not done yet. Which isn't the end if the world besides it was guaranteed money. Couple days of landscaping will make it back, problem is what if i cant keep them busy 40 hours a week some weeks now. Just all cafe I worry about this time of the year.


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;2136334 said:


> Should clarify, 3k a month and is not done yet. Which isn't the end if the world besides it was guaranteed money. Couple days of landscaping will make it back, problem is what if i cant keep them busy 40 hours a week some weeks now. Just all cafe I worry about this time of the year.


Just be upfront and explain you had a cut back in work. You are hoping to fill it in but there may be some weeks that are less than 40 hours. Try to average out your "big" weeks to help pass some time on to the slow weeks. Helps to limit overtime as well.

It's always the awkward spot of not enough work to keep a crew/guy busy full time but to much work to not have them at all.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2136321 said:


> Lol no and why would you want to work with your wife


I meant that his wife's industry is probably entirely different than the landscape industry


----------



## qualitycut

And what cracks me up is there are a few people around town saying yea we had to cut the price in half to keep the contract.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2136340 said:


> And what cracks me up is there are a few people around town saying yea we had to cut the price in half to keep the contract.


The one that got the city bid dropped his price 6.875%.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2136341 said:


> The one that got the city bid dropped his price 6.875%.


So he did have sales tax in there?


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2136340 said:


> And what cracks me up is there are a few people around town saying yea we had to cut the price in half to keep the contract.


The only thing that dropped for me was fert/weed control... Everything either stayed equal or went down a couple %.


----------



## qualitycut

Some serious rain now.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2136343 said:


> The only thing that dropped for me was fert/weed control... Everything either stayed equal or went down a couple %.


Went down or up a couple %?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2136340 said:


> And what cracks me up is there are a few people around town saying yea we had to cut the price in half to keep the contract.


There's something wrong with that picture. Someone's not being honest. Either with you, or the company isn't being honest with contractor. If I cut stuff by 50% I'd let it go. Let someone else lose money. I'd rather go broke on the couch not working my tail off


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2136321 said:


> Lol no and why would you want to work with your wife


I work with mine and it's alright. She gets a lot of little things done for me around the office that I hate to do (make phone calls and such).



Doughboy12;2136325 said:


> Welcome to the room...........been here long?
> :waving:


Herm's got his act together. His presence in this thread will benefit all of us.


----------



## TKLAWN

CityGuy;2136266 said:


> Sss thoughts on Expert asphalt?


Oh boy.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2136345 said:


> Went down or up a couple %?


The typical customer for me either stayed the same or dropped a couple percent, maybe even only 1%, not much.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Here's a riddle. What's harder than doing 3rd grade math? Answer: helping a 3rd grader who has no interest in doing her homework


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Just talked to a potential customer. He is going to have a major back surgery, and the poor guy has prostrate cancer too


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2136329 said:


> Thats my dilemma is he is dependable but I'm a,little nervous with all of the accounts I have lost. Im at about -3k so far. Calls have slowed down a bit, I know they will pick up again but...... Was planning on them mowing and me doing sales and skid work. Now I'm debating on mowing with 1 guy only.


That is ware i was at till i decided to do more of the work myself and have less payroll. Between my brother and my cousin, i am only going to use 1 other person part time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2136342 said:


> So he did have sales tax in there?


No, but rather than keep his price at $26,500 like he bid it 2 years ago, he dropped the sales tax. He could have kept it at $26,500, not have to eat the sales tax, and still beat me by $4500.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;2136364 said:


> No, but rather than keep his price at $26,500 like he bid it 2 years ago, he dropped the sales tax. He could have kept it at $26,500, not have to eat the sales tax, and still beat me by $4500.


 I don't have any experience with city/state work but they get charged sales tax?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Greenery;2136365 said:


> I don't have any experience with city/state work but they get charged sales tax?


My township doesn't. Same with churches and non profits


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;2136365 said:


> I don't have any experience with city/state work but they get charged sales tax?


Good point, should be exempt


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;2136365 said:


> I don't have any experience with city/state work but they get charged sales tax?


They used to be taxable. 2 years ago they became exempt.

1 could argue that's bogus, but since cities run on tax money, we as citizens were being taxed on our tax.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Wind sure is bad. Blew the grill and all the patio chairs across the deck


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2136356 said:


> The typical customer for me either stayed the same or dropped a couple percent, maybe even only 1%, not much.


Hmmm maybe thats where I went wrong I raised all my prices from 1-6%


----------



## Bill1090

Skorum, are you #feelingthebern today?


----------



## Greenery

Bill1090;2136379 said:


> Skorum, are you #feelingtheburn today?


You guys got together eh?


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2136381 said:


> You guys got together eh?


Burn!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2136377 said:


> Hmmm maybe thats where I went wrong I raised all my prices from 1-6%


Yeah, I thought a long time about it... Especially for clients that just paid for snow the second season in a row we didn't plow at all... I kept prices flat.


----------



## Bill1090

Greenery;2136381 said:


> You guys got together eh?


Jelous????


----------



## jimslawnsnow

This thread is getting wierd


----------



## Greenery

Bill1090;2136386 said:


> Jelous????


Kinda....☺


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;2136388 said:


> This thread is getting wierd


Your driving the bus.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;2136390 said:


> Your driving the bus.


And you're sanding the paint


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2136353 said:


> Herm's got his act together. His presence in this thread will benefit all of us.


I was being sincere......attm


----------



## jimslawnsnow

It's warmer out now than all day


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2136398 said:


> I was being sincere......attm


Say it isn't so


----------



## djagusch

Snowman is going to have a heart attack if he sees this lower the price trend.


----------



## TKLAWN

djagusch;2136401 said:


> Snowman is going to have a heart attack if he sees this lower the price trend.


Maybe we should talk more about mulch...


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;2136402 said:


> Maybe we should talk more about mulch...


I've got something. Anybody know of a Felling Dealer besides Lano. I don't think Lano likes me anymore.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2136416 said:


> I've got something. Anybody know of a Felling Dealer besides Lano. I don't think Lano likes me anymore.


Olson's in North Branch, but why not just go to Felling? They aren't that far away.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2136416 said:


> I've got something. Anybody know of a Felling Dealer besides Lano. I don't think Lano likes me anymore.


Uh oh... What'd you do?!?!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2136420 said:


> Olson's in North Branch, but why not just go to Felling? They aren't that far away.


Can you buy direct??? Or are you saying I should just ask them?



cbservicesllc;2136423 said:


> Uh oh... What'd you do?!?!


Not a big deal but I think my salesmen is mad I bought a bunch of stuff from Tristate. I had him working on a price for a trailer and now not a word from him in over a week. I think he assumes I'm using him for pricing with no intention on buying. If that's true he should have been $7000 cheaper on my most recent bobcat.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You can buy direct from Felling. I would. Straight up 94.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2136432 said:


> You can buy direct from Felling. I would. Straight up 94.


I didn't know that. Thanks. Cut out the middleman.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2136432 said:


> You can buy direct from Felling. I would. Straight up 94.


Is it cheaper? I would think fellings dealers might not like that very much. Or the dealers know that most buyers won't do enough homework to go straight to the felling. And ultimately its fellings decision I guess.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;2136434 said:


> I didn't know that. Thanks. Cut out the middleman.


See below.



Drakeslayer;2136435 said:


> Is it cheaper?


The answer is NO. I have a 14' Felling and the price was the price no matter who you purchased from.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;2136437 said:


> See below.
> 
> The answer is NO. I have a 14' Felling and the price was the price no matter who you purchased from.


That's dumb. I think it's eby in iowa you save about 25% on aluminum livestock trailers. Or is aluma or featherlite? They are on 218 or 56


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2136432 said:


> You can buy direct from Felling. I would. Straight up 94.


I think there is one in Litchfield too, might be closer?


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;2136442 said:


> I think there is one in Litchfield too, might be closer?


Towmaster is in Litchfield I didn't know Felling was too but I see that they are thanks to google. We usually buy Towmaster trailers but I need a little one and they don't make one this small.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2136430 said:


> Not a big deal but I think my salesmen is mad I bought a bunch of stuff from Tristate. I had him working on a price for a trailer and now not a word from him in over a week. I think he assumes I'm using him for pricing with no intention on buying. If that's true he should have been $7000 cheaper on my most recent bobcat.


Pfffff... Lame!


----------



## Camden

I can't believe how terrible the Wild have played recently. There's no playoff team that is remotely afraid to play us.


----------



## skorum03

Bill1090;2136379 said:


> Skorum, are you #feelingthebern today?


Ha!

Not a chance.



Camden;2136448 said:


> I can't believe how terrible the Wild have played recently. There's no playoff team that is remotely afraid to play us.


Not that it matters because the wild will lose in the first round of the playoffs, but the Avalanche are playing every bit as bad as the wild.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Cafing wild


----------



## Polarismalibu

Colorado lost! Wild are somehow in the payoffs


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu;2136463 said:


> Colorado lost! Wild are somehow in the payoffs


Lol. Now because of that fluke they will win the cup


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2136468 said:


> Lol. Now because of that fluke they will won the cup


Quoted so it can't be editedwild win it all!


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2136469 said:


> Quoted so it can't be editedwild win it all!


What do you mean?


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2136471 said:


> What do you mean?


On other hunting forums the quotes don't get edited. MJD can you chime in?


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2136472 said:


> On other hunting forums the quotes don't get edited. MJD can you chime in?


I know, it used to be that way on here not long ago too.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2136471 said:


> What do you mean?


Look at the post he quoted and your original. One of you edited it. If you did and he quoted you before you edited it won't edit the quoted post


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone watch that new Steve harvey show, little big shots? Pretty damn funny


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2136474 said:


> Look at the post he quoted and your original. One of you edited it. If you did and he quoted you before you edited it won't edit the quoted post


Yea at one time though I wouldn't even be able to edit the original one once someone would quote it.


----------



## Doughboy12

Nice picture on FB Quality....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I need to stop going to bed before 10.


----------



## CityGuy

Spring safety day. Maybe I'll feel safe later.


----------



## andersman02

Anyone doing cleanups


----------



## Doughboy12

andersman02;2136486 said:


> Anyone doing cleanups


Give me a couple hours...........then yes.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

andersman02;2136486 said:


> Anyone doing cleanups


Way too wet for anything


----------



## skorum03

andersman02;2136486 said:


> Anyone doing cleanups


Not a chance. Everything is soaked.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

This site sure is running slow


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2136492 said:


> This site sure is running slow


Too many pages. 
Oh and IFIFY


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;2136430 said:


> Can you buy direct??? Or are you saying I should just ask them?
> 
> Not a big deal but I think my salesmen is mad I bought a bunch of stuff from Tristate. I had him working on a price for a trailer and now not a word from him in over a week. I think he assumes I'm using him for pricing with no intention on buying. If that's true he should have been $7000 cheaper on my most recent bobcat.


Lano is garbage. Your better off with out them calling you back. The one machine we purchased from them, it was the same deal. Hard to get a call back and the service was horrible. Quoted a week for something and 2 weeks later it wouldn't be touched. Once it was they couldn't figure it out so they would just throw parts at it hoping it worked. 
I know others have good luck with them but I refuse to buy anything from them.
Tristate we have only got a few things from but they have always been alot more on top of things. I have not used them to service anything.

I know you typically pay more but CAT has been so far above the others in terms of support and service we will stay there.

We have a JD sales rep stop by every 2-3 weeks. We have not purchased anything from him but he is trying. I am sure we will give him a shot on something in the near future. 
SSS if RDO sells Felling ( I know they sell trailers, not sure on which ones) I can pass his info along to you. I know he is working hard to make some sales.



andersman02;2136486 said:


> Anyone doing cleanups


Putting in split rail fence today. If it stays decent I may call in a couple guys to do a clean up or two this afternoon.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2136494 said:


> Too many pages.
> Oh and IFIFY


Damn auto correct


----------



## ryde307

A few days ago some guys decided they needed the catalytic converter off one of our box trucks more than we did. 
Luckily we were able to replace it with a universal one for a couple hundred $.
We just installed cameras at our shop but where these trucks are are the one spot not covered. The cops said they got 4 within a couple blocks. All off commercial trucks.

I want to put a sign out front that says if your looking to steal something just knock on the door and I will give you $20 to leave the cafe alone.


----------



## Doughboy12

ryde307;2136497 said:


> A few days ago some guys decided they needed the catalytic converter off one of our box trucks more than we did.
> Luckily we were able to replace it with a universal one for a couple hundred $.
> We just installed cameras at our shop but where these trucks are are the one spot not covered. The cops said they got 4 within a couple blocks. All off commercial trucks.
> 
> I want to put a sign out front that says if your looking to steal something just knock on the door and I will give you $20 to leave the cafe alone.


I'll be right over.....:laughing:

JK of course.


----------



## Doughboy12

It's funny (not funny funny) how hard some criminals work to steal stuff. If they would just put in the effort at a real job we could all just get along.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2136500 said:


> It's funny (not funny funny) how hard some criminals work to steal stuff. If they would just put in the effort at a real job we could all just get along.


They have the same mentality as some who come into the mowing biz. Why work 40 hours when you can work a few a make a big score. They also don't care about thier actions as it doesn't really affect them.


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2136501 said:


> They have the same mentality as some who come into the mowing biz. Why work 40 hours when you can work a few a make a big score. They also don't care about thier actions as it doesn't really affect them.


It does when they get caught. :laughing:

Well it should. Could be the problem...IDK.


----------



## ryde307

Do you ever read facebook and become seriously worried for our future? 
I just watched a video that a anti cop page put up of a cop walking up and shooting a deer. The video was edited to show just this part. The whole video is available on youtube. The deer was hit and had a broken leg. All of the people are screaming it's a trigger happy cop that will not go shoot Black kids. Saying the deer should have been brought to the vet, it obviously wasn't hurt because it was standing, ect.. There are some of the dumbest comments I have ever read.


----------



## ryde307

Almost all of the people I know in the green industry have said they have lost work on the maintenance side of things. Where is it all going?
Most on the install/construction side have said they are busier than ever. 
All are complaining about finding good or any workers.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2136504 said:


> Almost all of the people I know in the green industry have said they have lost work on the maintenance side of things. Where is it all going?
> Most on the install/construction side have said they are busier than ever.
> All are complaining about finding good or any workers.


I'm losing on the maintenance side, have $40,000 in landscape work lined up, and those are the only phone calls I get. I've got another $40k in projects that are possibly a go.

I know $40,000 isn't a ton to some of you guys, but outside of the large landscape we did last spring, I probably didn't do much more than $40,000 ever.

It just wasn't something I pursued, nor do I still, just calls I'm getting.

Just have to flow with the phone calls.


----------



## qualitycut

andersman02;2136486 said:


> Anyone doing cleanups


Its wetter than cafe here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I called my guys off. Looks like it'll be the same for tomorrow.

We are doing mulch work Friday, Saturday and maybe into Sunday.

That'll clear out the current mulch list and set it up to go do yard work starting Monday, if the weather permits.

I did just get back a contract from a town home where they went with TruGreen, and I only dropped the price $600 instead of the $1,000 I had for the fert / weed control, and they were good with that. 

So TruGreen must have beat the $600 price.

I also just picked up a summer work on a snow only account in Lino Lakes. So between a strip mall and an apartment building in Uptown, I've gained back $21,000 of the $23,000 I lost on losing the city. Plus I only have to mow 2 stops per week, instead of 33.


----------



## qualitycut

Man those temps dropped for Friday-Sunday. Cafe


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2136502 said:


> It does when they get caught. :laughing:
> 
> Well it should. Could be the problem...IDK.


That's the problem. They don't care if they get caught. If they get jail time most likely they are buddies with everyone in there, including the staff since they are regular guests. I myself really don't know why we even have jails for some of these thieves, drunks, druggies anymore. What does it teach them? Nothing. It's just costs us tax payers more money.

I know your comment was somewhat joking, but it's another subject that pisses me off.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2136508 said:


> Man those temps dropped for Friday-Sunday. Cafe


Sorry. I took the plow off and plan on starting monday


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Only in minnesota you can get sun burnt in march and frost bite in april. Only in minnesota you can have a south wind with low 30 temps followed by north winds with low 40's temps


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;2136492 said:


> This site sure is running slow


You aren't kidding. I wonder if there's a correlation between the site speed and the fact those ads were corrupted the other day.

I know over at LP we battle onslaughts from spammers all the time and it slows the site down.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

camden;2136513 said:


> you aren't kidding. I wonder if there's a correlation between the site speed and the fact those ads were corrupted the other day.
> 
> I know over at lp we battle onslaughts from spammers all the time and it slows the site down.


lp?..................


----------



## Mike_PS

I am having the techs check the site speed, etc. but no need to make any assumptions or start any unfounded claims as to why for now, please.

and the ads that were having problems were the other day, we removed them until their site was fixed (and they are live again, btw) and the site has been moving fine until now...so, it wouldn't be from the ads.

thanks, guys...will let you know


----------



## Camden

Michael J. Donovan;2136516 said:


> I am having the techs check the site speed, etc. but no need to make any assumptions or start any unfounded claims as to why for now, please.
> 
> and the ads that were having problems were the other day, we removed them until their site was fixed (and they are live again, btw) and the site has been moving fine until now...so, it wouldn't be from the ads.
> 
> thanks, guys...will let you know


I wasn't making an unfounded claim, I was merely speculating. You do realize that not every post is a potshot in your direction, right?


----------



## Mike_PS

Camden;2136518 said:


> I wasn't making an unfounded claim, I was merely speculating. You do realize that not every post is a potshot in your direction, right?


ummmm, yeah, I've been doing this too long to worry about that, but just like everyone else, I voiced my opinion as well Thumbs Up

and, unfortunately, there are some (not saying you, Camden) that always do try to take shots :crying:


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2136504 said:


> Almost all of the people I know in the green industry have said they have lost work on the maintenance side of things. Where is it all going?
> Most on the install/construction side have said they are busier than ever.
> All are complaining about finding good or any workers.


Not real sure... Seems people are bargain basement pricing more than ever...


----------



## Green Grass

Michael J. Donovan;2136516 said:


> I am having the techs check the site speed, etc. but no need to make any assumptions or start any unfounded claims as to why for now, please.
> 
> and the ads that were having problems were the other day, we removed them until their site was fixed (and they are live again, btw) and the site has been moving fine until now...so, it wouldn't be from the ads.
> 
> thanks, guys...will let you know


I bet it was the weather talk it shocked the thread.


----------



## Camden

Green Grass;2136522 said:


> I bet it was the weather talk it shocked the thread.


It's snowing in LF! Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

Why don't people leave messages


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2136507 said:


> I called my guys off. Looks like it'll be the same for tomorrow.
> 
> We are doing mulch work Friday, Saturday and maybe into Sunday.
> 
> That'll clear out the current mulch list and set it up to go do yard work starting Monday, if the weather permits.
> 
> I did just get back a contract from a town home where they went with TruGreen, and I only dropped the price $600 instead of the $1,000 I had for the fert / weed control, and they were good with that.
> 
> So TruGreen must have beat the $600 price.
> 
> *I also just picked up a summer work on a snow only account in Lino Lakes. So between a strip mall and an apartment building in Uptown, I've gained back $21,000 of the $23,000 I lost on losing the city. Plus I only have to mow 2 stops per week, instead of 33.*


Bonus! Thumbs Up


----------



## andersman02

Did 1 cleanup an hour ago, pretty wet, sent the guys home


----------



## qualitycut

andersman02;2136527 said:


> Did 1 cleanup an hour ago, pretty wet, sent the guys home


Duh..... it rained all day yesterday


----------



## Camden

andersman02;2136527 said:


> Did 1 cleanup an hour ago, pretty wet, sent the guys home


It's 34 degrees here. I have ZERO interest in working outside.

I had an email waiting for me this morning asking when I was going to start sweeping since it's been so "warm" this spring. Warm? Where's it been warm???


----------



## andersman02

qualitycut;2136528 said:


> Duh..... it rained all day yesterday


Yeah.....I was a bit optimistic


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2136507 said:


> I called my guys off. Looks like it'll be the same for tomorrow.
> 
> We are doing mulch work Friday, Saturday and maybe into Sunday.
> 
> That'll clear out the current mulch list and set it up to go do yard work starting Monday, if the weather permits.
> 
> I did just get back a contract from a town home where they went with TruGreen, and I only dropped the price $600 instead of the $1,000 I had for the fert / weed control, and they were good with that.
> 
> So TruGreen must have beat the $600 price.
> 
> I also just picked up a summer work on a snow only account in Lino Lakes. So between a strip mall and an apartment building in Uptown, I've gained back $21,000 of the $23,000 I lost on losing the city. Plus I only have to mow 2 stops per week, instead of 33.


That sounds like a good deal.


----------



## qualitycut

andersman02;2136530 said:


> Yeah.....I was a bit optimistic


Lol..... Think we all kinda are getting to that point


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2136529 said:


> It's 34 degrees here. I have ZERO interest in working outside.
> 
> I had an email waiting for me this morning asking when I was going to start sweeping since it's been so "warm" this spring. Warm? Where's it been warm???


This. Was planning on some stuff Friday but I personally don't want to be out there


----------



## qualitycut

Top choice is out Fertilizing


----------



## cbservicesllc

andersman02;2136530 said:


> Yeah.....I was a bit optimistic


Can't blame you there...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm the opposite. Trying to drag my feet as much as possible.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Raining at Lake and Lyndale.


----------



## qualitycut

Ryde, you make deliveries with that new dump? Need a quote on some dirt delivered south minneapolis area.


----------



## andersman02

cbservicesllc;2136536 said:


> Can't blame you there...


Just really temps don't skyrocket to 70s, grass will be 10" by the time cleanups are done.


----------



## Camden

I'll tell you something that bothers me more than it probably should....people who pay an arbitrary amount of their invoice. I sent one for $1400 and the person paid $891. WTF? Where in the world did you pull that figure from and why did you do it without contacting me first? What's the point of giving you a total if you're just going to pay whatever amount you want anyway? I'm hot...

:realmad:


----------



## Drakeslayer

Thanks for letting me know GM. It's only been happening for a year and a half now.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2136545 said:


> I'll tell you something that bothers me more than it probably should....people who pay an arbitrary amount of their invoice. I sent one for $1400 and the person paid $891. WTF? Where in the world did you pull that figure from and why did you do it without contacting me first? What's the point of giving you a total if you're just going to pay whatever amount you want anyway? I'm hot...
> 
> :realmad:


Dumb question but was something on the invoice 891? If not thats a weird ass number why not pay 900 of it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;2136545 said:


> I'll tell you something that bothers me more than it probably should....people who pay an arbitrary amount of their invoice. I sent one for $1400 and the person paid $891. WTF? Where in the world did you pull that figure from and why did you do it without contacting me first? What's the point of giving you a total if you're just going to pay whatever amount you want anyway? I'm hot...
> 
> :realmad:


Maybe that's all they have.


----------



## ryde307

Camden;2136545 said:


> I'll tell you something that bothers me more than it probably should....people who pay an arbitrary amount of their invoice. I sent one for $1400 and the person paid $891. WTF? Where in the world did you pull that figure from and why did you do it without contacting me first? What's the point of giving you a total if you're just going to pay whatever amount you want anyway? I'm hot...
> 
> :realmad:


I get those once and awhile. Not normally a random number like that though.
I did get a check today for a lawn customer that was late. (its actually a friends mom). We started charging her late fees a couple months ago. Her total due was 8XX something and she sent a check fro $1000 today saying sorry. Apply it to the balance and anything else new.


----------



## Greenery

Probably because 1400 sounds like a number with no thought put into it and was just thrown out there. Where as 891 was obviously a well thought out number that someone put some time into coming up with.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;2136551 said:


> Probably because 1400 sounds like a number with no thought put into it and was just thrown out there. Where as 891 was obviously a well thought out number that someone put some time into coming up with.


Allllllllways!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2136551 said:


> Probably because 1400 sounds like a number with no thought put into it and was just thrown out there. Where as 891 was obviously a well thought out number that someone put some time into coming up with.


Lmao!!!!!!!!! Richard


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2136547 said:


> Thanks for letting me know GM. It's only been happening for a year and a half now.


My ford gas truck randomly does that also.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2136549 said:


> Maybe that's all they have.


This, or maybe if he felt if he would have paid $900, that you would have thought he didn't put any thought into the payment, and was just mailing it in??

Edit....dang you Greenery!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;2136545 said:


> I'll tell you something that bothers me more than it probably should....people who pay an arbitrary amount of their invoice. I sent one for $1400 and the person paid $891. WTF? Where in the world did you pull that figure from and why did you do it without contacting me first? What's the point of giving you a total if you're just going to pay whatever amount you want anyway? I'm hot...
> 
> :realmad:


Guessing it was a mistake, all the have, if they are a business maybe they were told to pay only a certain percentage or if a business you are low on the list to be paid and that's all they could do


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2136554 said:


> My ford gas truck randomly does that also.


Nuff said. Ford


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Got a $20 tip today on a drive. She was happy we got it done early like she requested. Dough knows this drive.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2136557 said:


> Nuff said. Ford


D'ohkay....


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2136554 said:


> My ford gas truck randomly does that also.


My dodge never has that issue


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2136561 said:


> My dodge never has that issue


Neither does my diesel. Stupid gas trucks


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2136560 said:


> D'ohkay....


Yea considering he bought a 550 and an expedition


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2136562 said:


> Neither does my diesel. Stupid gas trucks


My '01 Dodge did, until I put a new battery in it.

None of the new GAS trucks I have do that.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Greenery;2136551 said:


> Probably because 1400 sounds like a number with no thought put into it and was just thrown out there. Where as 891 was obviously a well thought out number that someone put some time into coming up with.


^^^^This.....


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2136565 said:


> My '01 Dodge did, until I put a new battery in it.
> 
> None of the new GAS trucks I have do that.


I was kidding dude. Since we have not had the gas vs diesel debate for a while.


----------



## ryde307

I'm skipping work for the rest of the week and watching the Masters. #workisoverrated


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2136567 said:


> I was kidding dude. Since we have not had the gas vs diesel debate for a while.


You were??? Never knew.

Hey SSS - I did your deal, but with my neck. Been laid up all day, can't move from side to side. Wife has me doped up on some muscle relaxers, but it's doing nothing.

If I'm not better tomorrow, I'll be heading to the doc tomorrow. Hoping I didn't drop a disc in my neck.


----------



## mnlefty

ryde307;2136568 said:


> I'm skipping work for the rest of the week and watching the Masters. #workisoverrated


This. Aces going in all over the place on the par 3 contest.


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2136547 said:


> Thanks for letting me know GM. It's only been happening for a year and a half now.


I told you a while back they had a fix.....:waving:


----------



## TKLAWN

ryde307;2136504 said:


> Almost all of the people I know in the green industry have said they have lost work on the maintenance side of things. Where is it all going?
> Most on the install/construction side have said they are busier than ever.
> All are complaining about finding good or any workers.


I would agree with all of this....

Any body have thoughts on where the work is going to?


----------



## TKLAWN

Doughboy12;2136579 said:


> I told you a while back they had a fix.....:waving:


A new wiring harness they say is what the fix is though..???


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2136558 said:


> Got a $20 tip today on a drive. She was happy we got it done early like she requested. Dough knows this drive.


So where's my cut........:laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

TKLAWN;2136581 said:


> A new wiring harness they say is what the fix is though..???


The part I read did...

Edit: You changed your response. Must have reread it. :waving:


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2136580 said:


> I would agree with all of this....
> 
> Any body have thoughts on where the work is going to?


The one guy in town that is doing them for 25 a cut and has to work 7-7 7 days a week to turn a profit.


----------



## djagusch

TKLAWN;2136580 said:


> I would agree with all of this....
> 
> Any body have thoughts on where the work is going to?


Fng's, like pilsbury.

Every year it's the case of new guys starting up or have done it part time, going fulltime. With the banks opening up lending more they have more capital to get equipment and grow.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2136548 said:


> Dumb question but was something on the invoice 891? If not thats a weird ass number why not pay 900 of it.


Nope. One price, no line items.


----------



## Camden

Greenery;2136551 said:


> Probably because 1400 sounds like a number with no thought put into it and was just thrown out there. Where as 891 was obviously a well thought out number that someone put some time into coming up with.


Actually, I let the woman "beat me up" on my original quote and we settled on $1400.


----------



## TKLAWN

Doughboy12;2136583 said:


> The part I read did...
> 
> Edit: You changed your response. Must have reread it. :waving:


I didn't actually read the post Drake had.

I just remember the letter I recieved being very vague.


----------



## Doughboy12

djagusch;2136585 said:


> Fng's, like pilsbury.
> 
> Every year it's the case of new guys starting up or have done it part time, going fulltime. With the banks opening up lending more they have more capital to get equipment and grow.


I don't think I have taken any work from anyone......attm
As a matter of fact I even tried to get one guy in here some work.
That is about to happen again soon....

Edit: I know you weren't referring to me directly...


----------



## TKLAWN

djagusch;2136585 said:


> Fng's, like pilsbury.
> 
> Every year it's the case of new guys starting up or have done it part time, going fulltime. With the banks opening up lending more they have more capital to get equipment and grow.


I agree,

But generally guys like Pilsbury cant do commercial properties that require dethatching,clean ups, irrigation, fert/weed and in the winter do stuff that needs skid loaders, loaders , salters. More what im wondering i guess.


----------



## Doughboy12

TKLAWN;2136594 said:


> I agree,
> 
> But generally guys like Pilsbury cant do commercial properties that require dethatching,clean ups, irrigation, fert/weed and in the winter do stuff that needs skid loaders, loaders , salters. More what im wondering i guess.


Yep... Nothing to see here. Move along.


----------



## mnlefty

TKLAWN;2136594 said:


> I agree,
> 
> But generally guys like Pilsbury cant do commercial properties that require dethatching,clean ups, irrigation, fert/weed and in the winter do stuff that needs skid loaders, loaders , salters. More what im wondering i guess.


I think there's just more competition than ever before in the commercial/townhome segment. There's more legit companies transitioning out of residential because of the fng with a lawn tractor, creating more legit competition. Add that to the midsize commercial guys that want to "go big", along with the in the dirt pricing from the Reliables that Snowman posted recently, and there's a lot of work changing hands.

One of the commercial companies we do irrigation work for lost a pair of townhomes they've had for 14 years this year. Some of it is their own fault, but it just seems like everybody is shopping lately.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I lost my city work to a guy that's been around for 24 years.

Around out here, it's SOMEWHAT easy to keep track of who's operating in the area. 

We have a guy that drives down from Sandstone to do the Holidays in Forest Lake, Lindstrom and North Branch. 

You guys closer to the cities, I'd have no idea how you'd know if you lost work to someone new, established, local or afar.


----------



## Drakeslayer

TKLAWN;2136581 said:


> A new wiring harness they say is what the fix is though..???


The new wiring harness gets you to the front of the truck. Then you have to have a harness from the plowside built that connects to the truck side. I'm not doing it since mine only acts up once in a while but one guy (works with Ryde a little)I know it happens 20 times a night and they had to get out unhook harness and reconnect. That would suck.


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;2136547 said:


> Thanks for letting me know GM. It's only been happening for a year and a half now.


I received the same notice. I don't think my truck has the problem they're talking about but of course I've only plowed with my truck for like 4 hours total so far.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2136602 said:


> I lost my city work to a guy that's been around for 24 years.
> 
> Around out here, it's SOMEWHAT easy to keep track of who's operating in the area.
> 
> We have a guy that drives down from Sandstone to do the Holidays in Forest Lake, Lindstrom and North Branch.
> 
> You guys closer to the cities, I'd have no idea how you'd know if you lost work to someone new, established, local or afar.


My service area is pretty tight around lake Minnetonka. The beginning of every year I bet I see 20 new companies and half way through the year I am getting calls because they stop showing up and by the end of the year you see one or four still around


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2136563 said:


> Yea considering he bought a 550 and an expedition


I was picking on you.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2136625 said:


> I was picking on you.


I know. I cried and am over it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2136582 said:


> So where's my cut........:laughing:


You didn't do it this last time


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2136621 said:


> My service area is pretty tight around lake Minnetonka. The beginning of every year I bet I see 20 new companies and half way through the year I am getting calls because they stop showing up and by the end of the year you see one or four still around


Sounds like a perfect marketing plan!


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2136630 said:


> Sounds like a perfect marketing plan!


It's just odd having mid season growth every year instead of beginning season growth.


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone ever build seating like this? Looks like 2 rows wide of block?


----------



## qualitycut

Had a weird request today older lady has a patio thats been there for 10 plus years and was built on just dirt. She just wants a bid to pack dirt and re level the patio. Do it or pass?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2136570 said:


> You were??? Never knew.
> 
> Hey SSS - I did your deal, but with my neck. Been laid up all day, can't move from side to side. Wife has me doped up on some muscle relaxers, but it's doing nothing.
> 
> If I'm not better tomorrow, I'll be heading to the doc tomorrow. Hoping I didn't drop a disc in my neck.


NOOOOOO!!! The only thing that worked for me were some pretty major pain killers. Of course I was pretty much limited to lying around. I also had the muscle relaxers but not sure if they did anything. (methocarbomal?)


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2136653 said:


> Had a weird request today older lady has a patio thats been there for 10 plus years and was built on just dirt. She just wants a bid to pack dirt and re level the patio. Do it or pass?


Pass. Sounds like a huge PITA


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2136653 said:


> Had a weird request today older lady has a patio thats been there for 10 plus years and was built on just dirt. She just wants a bid to pack dirt and re level the patio. Do it or pass?


RUN!!!!

It's not the right way (obviously) and she will be complaining if it isn't perfect or as soon as one brick shifts.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2136653 said:


> Had a weird request today older lady has a patio thats been there for 10 plus years and was built on just dirt. She just wants a bid to pack dirt and re level the patio. Do it or pass?


I have one of those I have to look at yet. Guy want to use sand now. He can't get his walker to slide over it very easy


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2136658 said:


> RUN!!!!
> 
> It's not the right way (obviously) and she will be complaining if it isn't perfect or as soon as one brick shifts.


Pretty much my exact thought but wanted some reinsurance


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2136653 said:


> Had a weird request today older lady has a patio thats been there for 10 plus years and was built on just dirt. She just wants a bid to pack dirt and re level the patio. Do it or pass?


My aunt has one like that. I leveled it 2 or 3 years ago with sand and has not moved.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2136642 said:


> Anyone ever build seating like this? Looks like 2 rows wide of block?


I'm guessing 2 blocks wide. My favorite part is the stone edging next to the soldier course.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2136664 said:


> My aunt has one like that. I leveled it 2 or 3 years ago with sand and has not moved.


Thats kind of why I was debating I just don't want to do anything that's not going to last and then someone see it and think we half cafed it.


----------



## ryde307

Drakeslayer;2136606 said:


> The new wiring harness gets you to the front of the truck. Then you have to have a harness from the plowside built that connects to the truck side. I'm not doing it since mine only acts up once in a while but one guy (works with Ryde a little)I know it happens 20 times a night and they had to get out unhook harness and reconnect. That would suck.


The dumb thing is you put the harness in. If you complain they will do it but off buy a truck with plow prep I want it to work with a plow. Ours 2015 gas 2500HD isn't to bad. They guy you are referencing seems to have alot of issues.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2136665 said:


> I'm guessing 2 blocks wide. My favorite part is the stone edging next to the soldier course.


Thats the part that stuck out to me also. My parents want this at thier house.


----------



## Drakeslayer

ryde307;2136667 said:


> They guy you are referencing seems to have alot of issues.


He must be doing something right, he's in Florida and we are not! He's a funny guy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2136656 said:


> NOOOOOO!!! The only thing that worked for me were some pretty major pain killers. Of course I was pretty much limited to lying around. I also had the muscle relaxers but not sure if they did anything. (methocarbomal?)


Yeah, tried to lay around yesterday, but it's definitely worse now.

I'll have to go to the doc this morning.

Biggest issue is I was going to replace my parents floor in their kitchen, dining room / laundry room.

It looks like this....


----------



## Doughboy12

Pulled a Lwnmwrman. Went to bed at 10pm. Been laying here awake for over an hour. :waving:


----------



## Green Grass

I guess that it is snowing out.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2136683 said:


> I guess that it is snowing out.


It is......


----------



## CityGuy

Few flakes coming down.


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;2136685 said:


> Few flakes coming down.


Roads are just wet for now.


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;2136683 said:


> I guess that it is snowing out.


White here, stupid.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Had a dream it snowed enough I had to go out. I got I drive broomed before it all melted. I had my 3 year old with and he wondered into thier garage. I also have no idea who these people were as it wasn't a regular customer. I get up and it's snowing. It's very light. You have to strain to see it


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Only in minnesota you can do clean ups, possible snow removal/ salting and then back to clean ups in the same week


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2136653 said:


> Had a weird request today older lady has a patio thats been there for 10 plus years and was built on just dirt. She just wants a bid to pack dirt and re level the patio. Do it or pass?


Sounds like a lot of future repairs for buckling and frost heave


----------



## qualitycut

Meh, waiting till monday to work. I'm already getting sick, cafe


----------



## jimslawnsnow

The sun is out, it's snowing, spring touch throwing fert and I'm doing bids


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have 2 guys Mulching. Figured better today than tomorrow with a high if 35 and 20 mph winds.

I'm on the way to the doctor. Hopefully at least get some pain meds. Make sure it's not a disc. It's worse today than yesterday.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2136717 said:


> I have 2 guys Mulching. Figured better today than tomorrow with a high if 35 and 20 mph winds.
> 
> I'm on the way to the doctor. Hopefully at least get some pain meds. Make sure it's not a disc. It's worse today than yesterday.


Get some meds and have a few ciders


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2136719 said:


> Get some meds and have a few ciders


That's kinda my plan, trust me. It's as bad as when I broke my foot.

Sad part is, I don't know what I did.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2136720 said:


> That's kinda my plan, trust me. It's as bad as when I broke my foot.
> 
> Sad part is, I don't know what I did.


#oldmanproblems.


----------



## CityGuy

Painting plows and wings in the shop. Then taking the wings and brackets off.


----------



## CityGuy

Little one woke up with a rash, wife took her to the Dr and they have her a steroid shot. Of that doesn't work then they are going to admit her to the hospital. Hoping this works.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2136721 said:


> #oldmanproblems.


Pretty much.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2136721 said:


> #oldmanproblems.


Your future problems.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2136717 said:


> I have 2 guys Mulching. Figured better today than tomorrow with a high if 35 and 20 mph winds.
> 
> I'm on the way to the doctor. Hopefully at least get some pain meds. Make sure it's not a disc. It's worse today than yesterday.


What about a chiropractor?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;2136731 said:


> What about a chiropractor?


:laughing:

Not a believer.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2136735 said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Not a believer.


Have you gone before?

There are good and bad chiropractors


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2136735 said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Not a believer.


For real? If something is out of wack they put it back. In highschool i screwed up my back ans went weekly for a couple months and was best thing ever.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2136735 said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Not a believer.


That's too bad, they've kept me going since I was 20 years old.

Snowing like heck in LF.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I have several properties like this. There's easily 6" of growth to cut off. These are properties that I do the apps at. So do I mow them or let them sit 2 weeks


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2136738 said:


> For real? If something is out of wack they put it back. In highschool i screwed up my back ans went weekly for a couple months and was best thing ever.


I went a bunch for a short while. The first time he did the head spin thing I thought I was going to pass out from euphoria.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2136744 said:


> I have several properties like this. There's easily 6" of growth to cut off. These are properties that I do the apps at. So do I mow them or let them sit 2 weeks


Why is there 6 inches of growth?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2136748 said:


> Why is there 6 inches of growth?


I have no clue. This property even has 6" on the north side too


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2136748 said:


> Why is there 6 inches of growth?


Because it's spring and some soil types respond different than others.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just got my meds, time to go home and hold the couch down.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2136751 said:


> Just got my meds, time to go home and hold the couch down.


If you like The Masters there's nothing wrong with that...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2136750 said:


> Because it's spring and some soil types respond different than others.


That makes sense I guess. It's not all properties, just a select handful


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2136749 said:


> I have no clue. This property even has 6" on the north side too


Or is it from last fall?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2136753 said:


> That makes sense I guess. It's not all properties, just a select handful


He's all hopped up on drugs


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2136749 said:


> I have no clue. This property even has 6" on the north side too


My guess. And it is just a WAG is that building leaches a lot of heat into the soil.....carry on.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2136756 said:


> My guess. And it is just a WAG is that building leaches a lot of heat into the soil.....carry on.


Right. Just like like areas in islands or along curbs. Some soils absorb the heat better than others.


----------



## Camden

My Master's picks:

1. Oosthuizen
2. Speith
3. Phil
4. D. Johnson
5. McIlroy


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2136740 said:


> That's too bad, they've kept me going since I was 20 years old.
> 
> Snowing like heck in LF.


Agreed on the chiro... been going since our car accident nearly 3 years ago... down to about every 2-3 months and I just go in if I have a bad day... I feel like a million bucks!


----------



## ryde307

Camden;2136759 said:


> My Master's picks:
> 
> 1. Oosthuizen
> 2. Speith
> 3. Phil
> 4. D. Johnson
> 5. McIlroy


Mickelson
Fowler
Casey
Rose 
Garcia

That's what I have in my masters pool.
My draft kings fantasy account I have 3 line ups.


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;2136745 said:


> I went a bunch for a short while. The first time he did the head spin thing I thought I was going to pass out from euphoria.


I went for almost 10 years till he showed me how to do it myself, now i do mine as well as the wife and a few others......


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2136759 said:


> My Master's picks:
> 
> 1. Oosthuizen
> 2. Speith
> 3. Phil
> 4. D. Johnson
> 5. McIlroy


My draft kings roster kinda junk but I filled it out with about 5 min to go today

Jason Dufner
Ernie Els
J.B. Holmes
Billy Horschel
Adam Scott
Henrik Stenson


----------



## Camden

ryde307;2136762 said:


> Mickelson
> Fowler
> Casey
> Rose
> Garcia
> 
> That's what I have in my masters pool.
> My draft kings fantasy account I have 3 line ups.


Nice. Fowler has a ton of talent but he lacks the killer instinct that's necessary to close out big wins. I've thought that for years now. Once he figures that out he's going to be right there with Speith and McIlroy IMO.

I gotta get in on that fantasy stuff. Do you have a referral link?


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2136767 said:


> Nice. Fowler has a ton of talent but he lacks the killer instinct that's necessary to close out big wins. I've thought that for years now. Once he figures that out he's going to be right there with Speith and McIlroy IMO.
> 
> I gotta get in on that fantasy stuff. Do you have a referral link?


https://www.draftkings.com/r/qualitycutlawn


----------



## ryde307

I am a big believer in Chiropractic. Just was at one 2 days ago. I have had back issues since I was younger due to being an idiot and some accidents.
If you study Chiropractic at all it makes sense. Most look at it as just adjusting for back pain. IF you think about your body like an electrical system your spine is the main communication line for everything. When you body is out of alignment it throws off the electrical communication in your body. The most basic issue is pain but it can throw off just about anything you can think of.


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2136759 said:


> My Master's picks:
> 
> 1. Oosthuizen
> 2. Speith
> 3. Phil
> 4. D. Johnson
> 5. McIlroy


Ernie just 7 putted number one........he's out.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2136766 said:


> My draft kings roster kinda junk but I filled it out with about 5 min to go today
> 
> Jason Dufner
> Ernie Els
> J.B. Holmes
> Billy Horschel
> Adam Scott
> Henrik Stenson


Gonna be tuff to get in the money now....


----------



## ryde307

Fowler Tanked. I put him in last minute. Didn't like him a ton but went with the hype. I should know better. Always bet against the public in sports.


----------



## Camden

I've got a new one...anyone on here carry pollution coverage? How about "crime" coverage? I've never done a job that's required it before but I have one now for interior painting. $1M in pollution coverage is a $1200 addition to my current policy and I don't have a figure yet for the crime coverage.

Considering the fact I've done work for the federal gov't before you'd think I carry enough insurance to paint some walls for a private company. Nuts...


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2136776 said:


> Ernie just 7 putted number one........he's out.


What a dirt bag


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2136781 said:


> I've got a new one...anyone on here carry pollution coverage? How about "crime" coverage? I've never done a job that's required it before but I have one now for interior painting. $1M in pollution coverage is a $1200 addition to my current policy and I don't have a figure yet for the crime coverage.
> 
> Considering the fact I've done work for the federal gov't before you'd think I carry enough insurance to paint some walls for a private company. Nuts...


2 people to thank for that, lawyers and the government!


----------



## ryde307

Camden;2136781 said:


> I've got a new one...anyone on here carry pollution coverage? How about "crime" coverage? I've never done a job that's required it before but I have one now for interior painting. $1M in pollution coverage is a $1200 addition to my current policy and I don't have a figure yet for the crime coverage.
> 
> Considering the fact I've done work for the federal gov't before you'd think I carry enough insurance to paint some walls for a private company. Nuts...


I have heard of weird requirements for painting before.
What is your main summer gig?


----------



## Doughboy12

DNR already back pedaling on the Mille Lacs regs....
Live bait OK for "eyes" for opener.


----------



## qualitycut

Well 1st round isn't even over and I already wasted 20 bucks


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2136794 said:


> Well 1st round isn't even over and I already wasted 20 bucks


No pressure now. Just enjoy the ride....:laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

Just saw Ernie's 7 putt. 
Half were from under 2 feet. 
Body was moving in every one. 
Nervous as a long tailed cat in a room full of rocking chairs.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

banonea;2136764 said:


> I went for almost 10 years till he showed me how to do it myself, now i do mine as well as the wife and a few others......


So that's how you do your collection eh?


----------



## Camden

ryde307;2136790 said:


> I have heard of weird requirements for painting before.
> What is your main summer gig?


My *main* gig is running a home for mentally ill adults but my secondary business is property maintenance. I don't really turn any work down. If I can't self-perform I'll sub it out. So that means I have my hands into everything from HVAC to masonry work.


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2136762 said:


> Mickelson
> Fowler
> Casey
> Rose
> Garcia
> 
> That's what I have in my masters pool.
> My draft kings fantasy account I have 3 line ups.


I retired from DK PGA... I would usually win, but only make back about half of what I bet... I need to study more apparently


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2136806 said:


> My *main* gig is running a home for mentally ill adults but my secondary business is property maintenance. I don't really turn any work down. If I can't self-perform I'll sub it out. So that means I have my hands into everything from HVAC to masonry work.


Nice gig.....attm


----------



## unit28

ryde307;2136769 said:


> I am a big believer in Chiropractic. Just was at one 2 days ago. I have had back issues since I was younger due to being an idiot and some accidents.
> If you study Chiropractic at all it makes sense. Most look at it as just adjusting for back pain. IF you think about your body like an electrical system your spine is the main communication line for everything. When you body is out of alignment it throws off the electrical communication in your body. The most basic issue is pain but it can throw off just about anything you can think of.


We've been using the same chiropractic Dr for 10 years

He's found issues that ex rays couldn't pick up
He'd say.. for example. .....get an mri for my foot because 
ex ray won't show the cysts in my foot along with the torn ligaments. He referred me to an orthopedic surgeon , and they did the mri.... sure as cafe, our chiropractic Dr was spot on.

he also had my wife get an mri on her neck, he told her upfront he couldn't do anything because she will need surgery. Same thing again. ...they also found a hole in her spinal colomn leaking fluid. She had that patched plus a cadaver bone they used to replace a desintegrated disk

I've got more stories that he has done for us
But I trust him alot


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2136794 said:


> Well 1st round isn't even over and I already wasted 20 bucks


Hence why I retired...


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;2136809 said:


> Nice gig.....attm


So far I've been able to stay off of gov't assistance.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2136810 said:


> We've been using the same chiropractic Dr for 10 years
> 
> He's found issues that ex rays couldn't pick up
> He'd say.. for example. .....get an mri for my foot because
> ex ray won't show the cysts in my foot along with the torn ligaments. He referred me to an orthopedic surgeon , and they did the mri.... sure as cafe, our chiropractic Dr was spot on.
> 
> he also had my wife get an mri on her neck, he told her upfront he couldn't do anything because she will need surgery. Same thing again. ...they also found a hole in her spinal colomn leaking fluid. She had that patched plus a cadaver bone they used to replace a desintegrated disk
> 
> I've got more stories that he has done for us
> But I trust him alot


Wow, a lot better than my reasons! Glad it worked!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Anyone thinking about doing any cleanups tomorrow..........?


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;2136815 said:


> Anyone thinking about doing any cleanups tomorrow..........?


Nope. Going to sit in the office and watch the Masters.

:waving:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2136815 said:


> Anyone thinking about doing any cleanups tomorrow..........?


Too cold. Might a couple spots, get the leaf box on, cab off the x739


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Already told my guys no work for tomorrow.


----------



## andersman02

cbservicesllc;2136815 said:


> Anyone thinking about doing any cleanups tomorrow..........?


Doing a small boulder wall at my house, Might try for some cleanups saturday.


----------



## unit28

Going to be 90* soon

Monday
A 30 percent chance of showers and thunderstorms. Partly sunny, with a high near 83. South wind 10 to 15 mph, with gusts as high as 20 mph


back home.......


86* attm @ DFW


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2136819 said:


> Too cold. Might a couple spots, get the leaf box on, cab off the x739


No AC on that one???


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2136834 said:


> No AC on that one???


Nope, and too many damn trees


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2136815 said:


> Anyone thinking about doing any cleanups tomorrow..........?


Not doing anything or this weekend, have all summer to go yet.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I like these ads with 7.3's. 300k miles, rusty and needs work. Will accept offers over $15k.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2136841 said:


> Not doing anything or this weekend, have all summer to go yet.


Went outside to start a very small project. Dirt and sod.

Just in time to get rained on.

#MuddyMess


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2136845 said:


> Went outside to start a very small project. Dirt and sod.
> 
> Just in time to get rained on.
> 
> #MuddyMess


Sod..?..?..?..


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2136846 said:


> Sod..?..?..?..


Not that sod. @MyHouse.
I have a low spot been bugging me for years.
Had some dirt from a different project. Figured I could fill it in quick. WRONG.


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2136843 said:


> I like these ads with 7.3's. 300k miles, rusty and needs work. Will accept offers over $15k.


I put mine up to see if there was any interest. I thought I was crazy posting at $12k.


----------



## TKLAWN

Camden;2136806 said:


> My *main* gig is running a home for mentally ill adults but my secondary business is property maintenance. I don't really turn any work down. If I can't self-perform I'll sub it out. So that means I have my hands into everything from HVAC to masonry work.


Wait, you moderate the MN snow forum!? Lol!


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2136850 said:


> Not that sod. @MyHouse.
> I have a low spot been bugging me for years.
> Had some dirt from a different project. Figured I could fill it in quick. WRONG.


No I mean sod in general.


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;2136843 said:


> I like these ads with 7.3's. 300k miles, rusty and needs work. Will accept offers over $15k.


Fine....we can drop the price a little for you

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/pts/5495719531.html


----------



## banonea

MNPLOWCO;2136797 said:


> So that's how you do your collection eh?


On occasion


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2136820 said:


> Already told my guys no work for tomorrow.


Ughhhhh... Fine...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2136862 said:


> Ughhhhh... Fine...


Two of my guys mulched the Famous Dave's in Forest Lake today. Better weather today, than 35 and 30 mph winds tomorrow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2136841 said:


> Not doing anything or this weekend, have all summer to go yet.


I just need the weather to turn, get these last few contracts to quit waiting around, and hit the ground running next week...


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;2136854 said:


> Wait, you moderate the MN snow forum!? Lol!


Allllllways!


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2136857 said:


> No I mean sod in general.


Well not "sod"
More like scrap.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2136863 said:


> Two of my guys mulched the Famous Dave's in Forest Lake today. Better weather today, than 35 and 30 mph winds tomorrow.


Yeah... I hear you...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Just signed my township again. Raised them 6%. Almost everyone has gotten a raise this spring


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2136872 said:


> Just signed my township again. Raised them 6%. Almost everyone has gotten a raise this spring


Only raised 2 this year, but they added services. All are signed here, lost 5 gained 5, and i make more money with the new 5 so i am happy


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2136873 said:


> Only raised 2 this year, but they added services. All are signed here, lost 5 gained 5, and i make more money with the new 5 so i am happy


Have bids out yet, and new calls for bids are still coming in. Hard to keep up with everything


----------



## Doughboy12

No.Dak up 2-0 over Denver
Attm


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;2136881 said:


> No.Dak up 2-0 over Denver
> Attm


Saw that. I hope they win it all.


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2136884 said:


> Saw that. I hope they win it all.


Sort of. 
Only downside is I have to listen to my cousin yuk it up while bad mouthing the rodents. 
I try to set the example by cheating for his team when they aren't playing against.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;2136887 said:


> Sort of.
> Only downside is I have to listen to my cousin yuk it up while bad mouthing the rodents.
> I try to set the example by cheating for his team when they aren't playing against.


The rodents you say? I will not watch them until Lucia is driven out of town! And this coming from a Bulldog


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;2136888 said:


> The rodents you say? I will not watch them until Lucia is driven out of town! And this coming from a Bulldog


I won't watch them anymore because I usually can't figure out when they are on. Screw the Big10!!!!!!!!!!!!:angry:wesport


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2136889 said:


> I won't watch them anymore because I usually can't figure out when they are on. Screw the Big10!!!!!!!!!!!!:angry:wesport


10-4 on that. They aren't as important anymore. But Ohio state and Michigan women's volleyball that's a different story. when I never received a phone call from Wooger I quit watching them.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;2136890 said:


> 10-4 on that. They aren't as important anymore. But Ohio state and Michigan women's volleyball that's a different story. when I never received a phone call from Wooger I quit watching them.


I once talked to Woog for 15 minutes when I went to the U. He thought I was one of the new players. This was when he was on his way out, I guess he hung around for awhile. This was on the street near Mariucci.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2136891 said:


> I once talked to Woog for 15 minutes when I went to the U. He thought I was one of the new players. This was when he was on his way out, I guess he hung around for awhile. This was on the street near Mariucci.


I used to see him all the time when I played for the Vulcans. Our home rink was mariucci. We lost to the Rochester Mustangs one time and our coach made us wear our equipment home on the bus and run up and down all the stairs at 12 am on a Friday night. That wasn't very fun.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;2136893 said:


> I used to see him all the time when I played for the Vulcans. Our home rink was mariucci. We lost to the Rochester Mustangs one time and our coach made us wear our equipment home on the bus and run up and down all the stairs at 12 am on a Friday night. That wasn't very fun.


The Vulcans were great. I watched a ton of games there and at Augsburg also a little further back. That's cool you played for them. Send me a Vulcan's Jersey!


----------



## SSS Inc.

This seems sketchy at best. What do you guys think. Craigslist guy says his Roofer father found this on a ROOF! They weigh a few hundred pounds and belong on a street sweeper. Hmmmm.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2136895 said:


> The Vulcans were great. I watched a ton of games there and at Augsburg also a little further back. That's cool you played for them. Send me a Vulcan's Jersey!


I still have one somewhere. It doesn't fit anymore thanks to Pillsbury


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2136898 said:


> This seems sketchy at best. What do you guys think. Craigslist guy says his Roofer father found this on a ROOF! They weigh a few hundred pounds and belong on a street sweeper. Hmmmm.


Looks like a 2" texture roller to me.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;2136900 said:


> Looks like a 2" texture roller to me.....


Its about 5' long.


----------



## Doughboy12

Tie game boys. NODak looks tiered.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2136898 said:


> This seems sketchy at best. What do you guys think. Craigslist guy says his Roofer father found this on a ROOF! They weigh a few hundred pounds and belong on a street sweeper. Hmmmm.


Why does it look like there is a section missing?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;2136905 said:


> Why does it look like there is a section missing?


The bristles are just bet under. Lift it up and they would straighten out.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2136907 said:


> The bristles are just bet under. Lift it up and they would straighten out.


Must be heavy then.

NoDak takes the lead with less than a minute. !!!!!!!


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2136875 said:


> Have bids out yet, and new calls for bids are still coming in. Hard to keep up with everything


As much as I would like to add about $2000.00 more per month, I am going to hold off. going to run less people this year, plus there are 2 new LARGE property's I got my eyes on right now I would like to get. for the right price I would drop about 4 of my current ones for 1 of these places and be $3000.00 over my monthly right now. they are still under construction, but done soon.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2136898 said:


> This seems sketchy at best. What do you guys think. Craigslist guy says his Roofer father found this on a ROOF! They weigh a few hundred pounds and belong on a street sweeper. Hmmmm.


Maybe on a commercial flat roof?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2136912 said:


> Maybe on a commercial flat roof?


I'm sure but why? This one fits a Street sweeper. Strange at best.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2136914 said:


> I'm sure but why? This one fits a Street sweeper. Strange at best.


Ohhh hard to tell how big it actually is. Was thinkingif it was for a smaller sweeper and they had some crap stored on the roof of a building or something.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Step brothers 2 is going to record in burnsville. Man those guys have aged since the first one


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2136917 said:


> Step brothers 2 is going to record in burnsville. Man those guys have aged since the first one


Record in burnsville?


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2136918 said:


> Record in burnsville?


Film I'm guessing.


----------



## Doughboy12

So they want help finding the Jeep in the road rage shooting but you can tell they have the license plate...WTF


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2136919 said:


> Film I'm guessing.


Kind of what I thought but then right why in burnsville


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2136921 said:


> Kind of what I thought but then right why in burnsville


The mall...??? Buck hill.
Not sure what would draw you there.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://www.wcpm3.com/burnsville/ste...-find-out-plot-details/#.VwV3LJlh8uQ.facebook


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2136921 said:


> Kind of what I thought but then right why in burnsville


I read Sacremento... there's even a request for extras online in CA...


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;2136924 said:


> I read Sacremento... there's even a request for extras online in CA...


So they are just saying they "live" in Minnesota. Not filming "on location."

Edit: The headline of the story "might" be misleading????


----------



## Doughboy12

I see the MN Twins are Oh-fer


----------



## Doughboy12

And the Wild may open the playoffs in.............







Dallas.


----------



## Doughboy12

I can honestly say I have never 7 putted from inside of 3 feet. 

Never putted at the Masters either. But I have played some fast greens. 

Just saw it again on the news....sorry Quality.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2136925 said:


> So they are just saying they "live" in Minnesota. Not filming "on location."
> 
> Edit: The headline of the story "might" be misleading????


This house is a prison on planet bullcafe!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2136928 said:


> I can honestly say I have never 7 putted from inside of 3 feet.
> 
> Never putted at the Masters either. But I have played some fast greens.
> 
> Just saw it again on the news....sorry Quality.


Yeah, watching that was pretty brutal...


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2136928 said:


> I can honestly say I have never 7 putted from inside of 3 feet.
> 
> Never putted at the Masters either. But I have played some fast greens.
> 
> Just saw it again on the news....sorry Quality.


Greens are slow. I seen a ton of bad puts today inside a few feet, slow greens+wind


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2136923 said:


> http://www.wcpm3.com/burnsville/ste...-find-out-plot-details/#.VwV3LJlh8uQ.facebook


I think these are fake... Not surprised I guess...

http://www.kupr7.com/brooklyn-park/...out-the-residents-of-brooklyn-park-minnesota/

http://www.knp7.com/rochestermn/tom...y-about-the-residents-of-rochester-minnesota/


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;2136932 said:


> I think these are fake... Not surprised I guess...
> 
> http://www.kupr7.com/brooklyn-park/...out-the-residents-of-brooklyn-park-minnesota/
> 
> http://www.knp7.com/rochestermn/tom...y-about-the-residents-of-rochester-minnesota/


Wait what....seems so legit. 
Everything you read on the internet is true...


----------



## Doughboy12

Been awake since 3:45 am. Wtf 
I'm running Lwnmwrman's hours....cripes.


----------



## CityGuy

31° steady light snow


----------



## CityGuy

Roads are turning white quick here.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

They are not filing in Sacramento either. Sounds like they are not filming at all this year. This searching google, so who knows. Will ferral is in zoolander 2 this year as well


----------



## Doughboy12

Wide Awake again.........I think I'm gonna need a nap right coach...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Must a plowsite curse. Was putting my pants on and my back went out. I should have went and been adjusted, I figured I could make the week and rest on the weekend. Wrong!


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2136951 said:


> Must a plowsite curse. Was putting my pants on and my back went out. I should have went and been adjusted, I figured I could make the week and rest on the weekend. Wrong!


You should try putting them on one leg at a time like the rest of us...not both legs at once from the top rope... :laughing:

JK....sorry to hear that.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2136953 said:


> You should try putting them on one leg at a time like the rest of us...not both legs at once from the top rope... :laughing:
> 
> JK....sorry to hear that.


I didn't realize I had a little hole in the knee of my pants. My big toe got stuck there pulling on my back. I about fell to the ground. I fell forward landing on the bed


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2136955 said:


> I didn't realize I had a little hole in the knee of my pants. My big toe got stuck there pulling on my back. I about fell to the ground. I fell forward landing on the bed


I think I hurt my back just reading that...flash back.

What are you doing wearing you church jeans on a Friday?
(Holy jeans...)


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2136956 said:


> I think I hurt my back just reading that...flash back.
> 
> What are you doing wearing you church jeans on a Friday?
> (Holy jeans...)


I get the holy part. I didn't know it was there. Oh well I'm sure I'll wreck them today putting the loader on the 3320 ,the box on the 500 and taking the cab off the x739

Edit. Probably wreck my back too. Plus I'm going to Illinois tomorrow too


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2136957 said:


> I get the holy part. I didn't know it was there. Oh well I'm sure I'll wreck them today putting the loader on the 3320 ,the box on the 500 and taking the cab off the x739
> 
> Edit. Probably wreck my back too. Plus I'm going to Illinois tomorrow too


How long b4 you can get out in the fields?

Edit: good thing you don't have to ride in Dodge seats the whole way...:waving:


----------



## cbservicesllc

Enough snow you can see it blowing across the road


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2136951 said:


> Must a plowsite curse. Was putting my pants on and my back went out. I should have went and been adjusted, I figured I could make the week and rest on the weekend. Wrong!


I have a chiro appointment this morning oddly enough


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2136958 said:


> How long b4 you can get out in the fields?
> 
> Edit: good thing you don't have to ride in Dodge seats the whole way...:waving:


Looks like next week maybe on a few. Someone up by Kenyon planted corn. Same by Farmington. We won't plant for a couple weeks yet though.

Glad it'll be chevy seats


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2136960 said:


> I have a chiro appointment this morning oddly enough


I might see if I can get into either them or physical therapy


----------



## banonea

Going to be a expensive day today. Going to pay off a fed tax debt that i have been making payments on for the last 10+ years. That removes the fed tax lean on my old house and then it is clear for the sale. Got all the little things the buyers asked to be fixed on the house so it is now in underwriting.......going to be a long 28 days.


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2136963 said:


> Going to be a expensive day today. Going to pay off a fed tax debt that i have been making payments on for the last 10+ years. That removes the fed tax lean on my old house and then it is clear for the sale. Got all the little things the buyers asked to be fixed on the house so it is now in underwriting.......going to be a long 28 days.


Best of luck........ I still have to find that shop of yours and pay you a visit. A friendly one of course.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Must be lots of bad backs currently. Everyone is full


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well parking lots are white here. Wtf


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;2136964 said:


> Best of luck........ I still have to find that shop of yours and pay you a visit. A friendly one of course.


It is easy to find. Go to the old watson recycling building on north Broadway, i am at the end of the building on the north side. Not there all the time so best to messages me if you are in town.


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2136969 said:


> It is easy to find. Go to the old watson recycling building on north Broadway, i am at the end of the building on the north side. Not there all the time so best to messages me if you are in town.


I thought it was close to the new house??? Or is that just your buddies shop?

So just north of the Rec Center...the spot where they used to have the PB trucks?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Snow is sticking!!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2136975 said:


> Snow is sticking!!!!


That's crazy talk...you shut your mouth....


----------



## Polarismalibu

*edit *- image too large, please resize

thanks, Mike


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

And you guys wonder why there's no hurry to get yard work done.


----------



## IDST

qualitycut;2136539 said:


> Ryde, you make deliveries with that new dump? Need a quote on some dirt delivered south minneapolis area.


Did you get this taken care of Quality?


----------



## cbservicesllc

What the cafe is this bullcafe?!?!?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2136984 said:


> What the cafe is this bullcafe?!?!?


You still wondering if anyone was sending guys out to do cleanups??


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2136981 said:


> And you guys wonder why there's no hurry to get yard work done.


Why not?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Once again, looks to be "along and south of 94".

Brooklyn Park at 252 / 94, shoulders are white, but you go 4 miles north to Champlin and there's barely snow showing.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2136985 said:


> You still wondering if anyone was sending guys out to do cleanups??


I think I got that covered...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Apparently tinypic makes pics to big now


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2136987 said:


> Why not?


WOW not the picture I was expecting.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2136990 said:


> Apparently tinypic makes pics to big now


Plus you needed lessons on how to hold the phone, your picture was sideways.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2136985 said:


> You still wondering if anyone was sending guys out to do cleanups??












Chanhassen 20 minutes ago. 4 Black trucks


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;2136971 said:


> I thought it was close to the new house??? Or is that just your buddies shop?
> 
> So just north of the Rec Center...the spot where they used to have the PB trucks?


That was the shop i was looking at before.

It is just north of the PB shop.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2136994 said:


> Chanhassen 20 minutes ago. 4 Black trucks


Hahahaha.... WTF are they doing?!?!?!?! Seriously??

I supposed the snow and subsequent wetness will keep the leaves from blowing around later when there's 30 mph winds???


----------



## jimslawnsnow

The current view here


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2136992 said:


> Plus you needed lessons on how to hold the phone, your picture was sideways.


It flipped it from being to big then


----------



## jimslawnsnow

And now


----------



## NorthernProServ

Almost 1" home depot lot off of 6


----------



## Green Grass

NorthernProServ;2137001 said:


> Almost 1" home depot lot off of 6


What?? I have nothing out here.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Can't even predict two hours ahead of time. Slight flurries in the Metro possibly the West Metro with most falling out in Montevideo and Marshall. Geez! 
Minnetonka


----------



## MNPLOWCO




----------



## andersman02

Im guessing they got called in but......

Saw a weedman truck sitting in my neighborhood when I dropped off my skid. there was already a covering at this time. Left 20 mins later and saw a sign in their yard and spreader tracks.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2136994 said:


> Chanhassen 20 minutes ago. 4 Black trucks


I suppose they got there before the snow and figured they should finish? Maybe?


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2137001 said:


> Almost 1" home depot lot off of 6


I believe it... I had 1.5 on Gravel at our shop and it wasn't done


----------



## ryde307

Drakeslayer;2136994 said:


> Chanhassen 20 minutes ago. 4 Black trucks


You are getting pretty close to my house. Isn't your parents house right behind you?
There is only one company that convoys around with a bunch of black trucks.

I have 2 guys out doing some mulch today. Scheduled it a couple days ago and decided to just stick with it. I bet they are not happy right about now.


----------



## qualitycut

No snow here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2137011 said:


> You are getting pretty close to my house. Isn't your parents house right behind you?
> There is only one company that convoys around with a bunch of black trucks.
> 
> I have 2 guys out doing some mulch today. Scheduled it a couple days ago and decided to just stick with it. I bet they are not happy right about now.


My two guys were wondering why we weren't Mulching today.

Guess now they know why.


----------



## Camden

Sidewalk run for me. Completely unexpected. I didn't have my sweeper plugged in so it didn't crank up. 100% my fault because I saw it wasn't plugged in earlier in the week and I just kept walking past it. That 30 second task cost me several labor hours. Lesson learned. 

And remember my post from yesterday about the ridiculous insurance request for painting an office complex in St. Cloud? I told the owners I was withdrawing myself from consideration and they relented on their demands. I'll have a signed contract by noon. I love when common sense prevails!


----------



## NorthernProServ

ryde307;2137011 said:


> There is only one company that convoys around with a bunch of black trucks.


Make that 2


----------



## Drakeslayer

ryde307;2137011 said:


> You are getting pretty close to my house. Isn't your parents house right behind you?
> There is only one company that convoys around with a bunch of black trucks.
> 
> I have 2 guys out doing some mulch today. Scheduled it a couple days ago and decided to just stick with it. I bet they are not happy right about now.


My brothers house is behind me. He just sold it last week. Has for sale sign in hard still.


----------



## ryde307

Drakeslayer;2137016 said:


> My brothers house is behind me. He just sold it last week. Has for sale sign in hard still.


That must be what it was. I know we talked about it in the past. I met him when I used to live on Mill st. I now live farther down towards Chanhassen.


----------



## ryde307

NorthernProServ;2137015 said:


> Make that 2


Do you drive around in groups of 3 - 5 trucks?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Whiteout conditions in **** Rapids


----------



## SSS Inc.

Is it snowy in Brooklyn park? I have a parking lot to look at. Miserable and slightly dangerous over in St. Paul.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2137021 said:


> Whiteout conditions in **** Rapids


Ha! Same here!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SSS Inc.;2137023 said:


> Is it snowy in Brooklyn park? I have a parking lot to look at. Miserable and slightly dangerous over in St. Paul.


Sss. Yes it is very snowy! Don't waste your time.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SSS Inc.;2137026 said:


> Sss. Yes it is very snowy! Don't waste your time.


Thanks, guy


----------



## SSS Inc.

So a really good employee that left to chase his dreams wants his job back.


----------



## NorthernProServ

ryde307;2137020 said:


> Do you drive around in groups of 3 - 5 trucks?


Not that bad, just 2


----------



## Doughboy12

Complete white out two blocks behind me. 
Full sunshine ahead of me


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;2137031 said:


> Complete white out two blocks behind me.
> Full sunshine ahead of me


Go to bed!!!


----------



## mnlefty

SSS Inc.;2137023 said:


> Is it snowy in Brooklyn park? I have a parking lot to look at. Miserable and slightly dangerous over in St. Paul.





SSS Inc.;2137026 said:


> Sss. Yes it is very snowy! Don't waste your time.





SSS Inc.;2137027 said:


> Thanks guy.


Rough day? Most wait till the middle of the night to talk to themselves in here.


----------



## mnlefty

SSS Inc.;2137028 said:


> So a really good employee that left to chase his dreams wants his job back.


Define "chase his dreams". If he left to do something totally different and found out it wasn't what he had hoped, I'd take him back if he was really good and I had a spot. If he was just chasing $$ with someone else I'd have a lot of questions before he got a job back.


----------



## CityGuy

Strange snow 1 to 2 inches 1 to 2 miles either side of 94 then dry pavement.


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;2137037 said:


> Strange snow 1 to 2 inches 1 to 2 miles either side of 94 then dry pavement.


Damn I miss my wing. 1 pass roads become 2 to 3 passes.


----------



## qualitycut

mnlefty;2137034 said:


> Define "chase his dreams". If he left to do something totally different and found out it wasn't what he had hoped, I'd take him back if he was really good and I had a spot. If he was just chasing $$ with someone else I'd have a lot of questions before he got a job back.


Maybe the guy that moved to Duluth? If my memory serves me right


----------



## CityGuy

Snowing hard in buffalo again.

Not sticking yet.


----------



## cbservicesllc

mnlefty;2137034 said:


> Define "chase his dreams". If he left to do something totally different and found out it wasn't what he had hoped, I'd take him back if he was really good and I had a spot. If he was just chasing $$ with someone else I'd have a lot of questions before he got a job back.


This.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2137037 said:


> Strange snow 1 to 2 inches 1 to 2 miles either side of 94 then dry pavement.


Yeah it's real weird, no doubt about it...


----------



## Camden

mnlefty;2137034 said:


> Define "chase his dreams". If he left to do something totally different and found out it wasn't what he had hoped, I'd take him back if he was really good and I had a spot. If he was just chasing $$ with someone else I'd have a lot of questions before he got a job back.


Spot on. Good help is hard to find.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

it goes from blizzard conditions to full sun every 5 minutes.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2137040 said:


> Maybe the guy that moved to Duluth? If my memory serves me right


Yes. Wanted to live like a hippie


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2137049 said:


> Yes. Wanted to live like a hippie


And everyone says no one listens to what SSS Jr has to say


----------



## cbservicesllc

Yuck... just saw a truck go by with a couple pallets of sod... First of all yuck... Second of all, didn't look good at all...


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2137048 said:


> it goes from blizzard conditions to full sun every 5 minutes.


This......


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2137051 said:


> Yuck... just saw a truck go by with a couple pallets of sod... First of all yuck... Second of all, didn't look good at all...


WTF? For real? My god, they cutting it from thier own lawn


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2137053 said:


> WTF? For real? My god, they cutting it from thier own lawn


Honest to god...


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2137050 said:


> And everyone says no one listens to what SSS Jr has to say


I'm sure I had some brilliant thought provoking post about the kid.  He starts in a couple weeks.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2137055 said:


> Honest to god...


You sure you and lwnmmrman are not sharing pills?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2137051 said:


> Yuck... just saw a truck go by with a couple pallets of sod... First of all yuck... Second of all, didn't look good at all...


Headed to doughs sod project?


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2137059 said:


> Headed to doughs sod project?


No. They are currently "thinking" it over...attm
Oh. Maybe you meant at my house. Still no. 
I left that a complete mess. And it's the weekend.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2137061 said:


> No. They are currently "thinking" it over...attm
> Oh. Maybe you meant at my house. Still no.
> I left that a complete mess. And it's the weekend.


What ever project you got Rained out on the other day


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2137063 said:


> What ever project you got Rained out on the other day


That was the low spot at my house I was filling in.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2137058 said:


> You sure you and lwnmmrman are not sharing pills?


I'm fairly certain, but I guess you never can be sure...


----------



## Doughboy12

Tiny flakes and got real dark.....attm


----------



## qualitycut

Taking a mini vacation downtown tonight before we start working again


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2137071 said:


> Taking a mini vacation downtown tonight before we start working again


Didn't know Hazelden opened a branch downtown...:waving:
I see it now. Part of the Betty Ford place...:laughing:


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2137071 said:


> Taking a mini vacation downtown tonight before we start working again


So a normal weekend for you


----------



## Greenery

Magnuson said they are going to start cutting late next week but expect it to be brown and ******.


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2137074 said:


> Magnuson said they are going to start cutting late next week but expect it to be brown and ******.


Why even cut it then, I didnt buy any sod from them last uear after the few cafe pallets I got from them


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2137067 said:


> I'm fairly certain, but I guess you never can be sure...


Shirley you can't be serious


----------



## Doughboy12

unit28;2137082 said:


> Shirley you can't be serious


He is serious....and stop calling him Shirley.


----------



## unit28

Finally got the first quarter bonus yesterday


But only after they took 38% of it first

Check stub didn't say where the 38% went
It should say taxes paid....but it didnt


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2137084 said:


> Finally got the first quarter bonus yesterday
> 
> But only after they took 38% of it first
> 
> Check stub didn't say where the 38% went
> It should say taxes paid....but it didnt


Yea cafeing unreal. Tax the cafe out of the working man.


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2137085 said:


> Yea cafeing unreal. Tax the cafe out of the working man.


No kidding

Lead supervisors get 500 bonus for pushing 3milion per quarter

I thought a bonus was cut clear as a gift....guess not
Came home with 305.

Not going to go out of my way to bust my guys backsides for that.


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2137087 said:


> No kidding
> 
> Lead supervisors get 500 bonus for pushing 3milion per quarter
> 
> I thought a bonus was cut clear as a gift....guess not
> Came home with 305.
> 
> Not going to go out of my way to bust my guys backsides for that.


Its taxed different because it's extra money. It sad. They punish people for working harder and making more money


----------



## unit28

qualitycut;2137089 said:


> Its taxed different because it's extra money. It sad. They punish people for working harder and making more money


And heck
2nd tier bonus is 750
After hitting 5mil, just to bring home $450 bucks...No thanks

I'll just put in my regular ot (overtime)and sleep better
hate cracking the whip for nott, it'll just make my guy's morale become negative


----------



## qualitycut

Ernie is going to make the cut i think


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2137102 said:


> Ernie is going to make the cut i think


Ummmmm.......NO.
And neither is Rickey.
http://www.masters.com/en_US/scores/


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;2137104 said:


> Ummmmm.......NO.
> And neither is Rickey.
> http://www.masters.com/en_US/scores/


That guys last name is really Aphibarnrat?


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2137104 said:


> Ummmmm.......NO.
> And neither is Rickey.
> http://www.masters.com/en_US/scores/


Thought +4 was the projected cut


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2137104 said:


> Ummmmm.......NO.
> And neither is Rickey.
> http://www.masters.com/en_US/scores/


Nm i read my draft kings wrong he was +2 today


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2137111 said:


> Thought +4 was the projected cut


Looks to be +6 from what I can tell.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Took enough pain pills to at least get my parent's floor done into the laundry room. At least they can do laundry and walk through their kitchen now.

My neck was just throbbing by the time I was done. Looks like I'll just send the guys out working and stay on the heating pad tomorrow.


----------



## Green Grass

I wonder what happened to lawnmwrman did the meds get the best of him?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2137119 said:


> Took enough pain pills to at least get my parent's floor done into the laundry room. At least they can do laundry and walk through their kitchen now.
> 
> My neck was just throbbing by the time I was done. Looks like I'll just send the guys out working and stay on the heating pad tomorrow.


Why didn't you cafeing rest today dummy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2137122 said:


> Why didn't you cafeing rest today dummy.


I wanted to at least get that much of the floor done.

Probably should have waited one more day. I was feeling pretty good earlier.

I have 3 distinct knots in my neck that won't go away.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2137123 said:


> I wanted to at least get that much of the floor done.
> 
> Probably should have waited one more day. I was feeling pretty good earlier.
> 
> I have 3 distinct knots in my neck that won't go away.


Sorry for calling you a dummy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2137124 said:


> Sorry for calling you a dummy


It is what it is. My wife is pissed at me for working on the floor.

Figure if I can get a little done here, some done there, should be able to knock it out over the next couple of days. Hopefully.

Next stretch is just wide open floor until I get to the island in the kitchen, and the cutouts for the fridge, stove and dishwasher washer.

Figure 3-4 days.

Should have had it done between yesterday and today.

Plus I need to work on my caulk skills.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2137107 said:


> That guys last name is really Aphibarnrat?


Yep.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

Of course Matsuyama is doing well the first week I don't do DK


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2137125 said:


> It is what it is. My wife is pissed at me for working on the floor.
> 
> Figure if I can get a little done here, some done there, should be able to knock it out over the next couple of days. Hopefully.
> 
> Next stretch is just wide open floor until I get to the island in the kitchen, and the cutouts for the fridge, stove and dishwasher washer.
> 
> Figure 3-4 days.
> 
> Should have had it done between yesterday and today.
> 
> Plus I need to work on my caulk skills.




That is a what mine has made me do.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2137125 said:


> It is what it is. My wife is pissed at me for working on the floor.
> 
> Figure if I can get a little done here, some done there, should be able to knock it out over the next couple of days. Hopefully.
> 
> Next stretch is just wide open floor until I get to the island in the kitchen, and the cutouts for the fridge, stove and dishwasher washer.
> 
> Figure 3-4 days.
> 
> Should have had it done between yesterday and today.
> 
> Plus I need to work on my caulk skills.


Mirrors up=good caulk skills


----------



## Doughboy12

WTH. No poker night in America. 
Pre empted for some cafing basketball game. 
Lame.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;2137131 said:


> WTH. No poker night in America.
> Pre empted for some cafing basketball game.
> Lame.


What channel? I cafing hate BB.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Dad went to deposit a check from CHS. They put a hold on it. Thier account was empty. I don't understand from a multimillion dollar company. They also should have good borrowing power. Unless they are past that. If they are most likely they are toast


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;2137134 said:


> Dad went to deposit a check from CHS. They put a hold on it. Thier account was empty. I don't understand from a multimillion dollar company. They also should have good borrowing power. Unless they are past that. If they are most likely they are toast


I'd walk down to that new baseball field and rip the sign down.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2137136 said:


> I'd walk down to that new baseball field and rip the sign down.


Or take it and try to sell it. Craigslist it. Money's money at the end of the day.


----------



## Doughboy12

The Big Lebowski.....holy smokes. 
Really dumb....but has so many classic lines. 
Not sure what to think.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2137134 said:


> Dad went to deposit a check from CHS. They put a hold on it. Thier account was empty. I don't understand from a multimillion dollar company. They also should have good borrowing power. Unless they are past that. If they are most likely they are toast


Wait, what?


----------



## cbservicesllc

#Loserville

Bring on Football season...


----------



## Green Grass

Test test 1 2


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Mulch is froze in the dump truck.


----------



## TKLAWN

Truck says 20°, saw a company headed out for clean ups.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2137172 said:


> Truck says 20°, saw a company headed out for clean ups.


They won't make ruts.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh, and I've been up since 1:30. I hate this time of year. My mind wants to work, my body doesn't and my timing is off.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2137172 said:


> Truck says 20°, saw a company headed out for clean ups.


20° on a Saturday, idiots. I think people forget they have all summer


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2137177 said:


> 20° on a Saturday, idiots. I think people forget they have all summer


You just getting home?

I should hang out with you. I'm up most of the night anyways.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2137174 said:


> Oh, and I've been up since 1:30. I hate this time of year. My mind wants to work, my body doesn't and my timing is off.


And the obvious response to that is........

....that's what the wife told you.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Passing through bills town


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

When's the next race? Tonight or tomorrow?


Edit: nevermind. Obviously I hit up Plowsite more than Facebook.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2137185 said:


> When's the next race? Tonight or tomorrow?
> 
> Edit: nevermind. Obviously I hit up Plowsite more than Facebook.


Next time I'll post on Facebook AND here...


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2137185 said:


> When's the next race? Tonight or tomorrow?
> 
> Edit: nevermind. Obviously I hit up Plowsite more than Facebook.


I am race ready! Since I did so good last week I am sure that I will get last today


----------



## Camden

I would love to slide Kenseth back into my lineup but I just can't trust him yet. He's ranked 9th but in the 2 races I had him in he tanked for me. I'm sticking with my Martinsville lineup and see if it works out.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2137200 said:


> I would love to slide Kenseth back into my lineup but I just can't trust him yet. He's ranked 9th but in the 2 races I had him in he tanked for me. I'm sticking with my Martinsville lineup and see if it works out.


Yeah Kenseth should get a Top 10 this week... Hard to say though


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2137178 said:


> You just getting home?
> 
> I should hang out with you. I'm up most of the night anyways.


Haven't been home yet, in st paul now.


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;2137200 said:


> I would love to slide Kenseth back into my lineup but I just can't trust him yet. He's ranked 9th but in the 2 races I had him in he tanked for me. I'm sticking with my Martinsville lineup and see if it works out.


Not in mine either


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2137203 said:


> Haven't been home yet, in st paul now.


Do you remember where home is?


----------



## Drakeslayer

Camden;2137200 said:


> I would love to slide Kenseth back into my lineup but I just can't trust him yet. He's ranked 9th but in the 2 races I had him in he tanked for me. I'm sticking with my Martinsville lineup and see if it works out.


I slid Kenseth into my lineup. We're Comin!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2137210 said:


> I slid Kenseth into my lineup. We're Comin!!!!!


I picked a race winner AND manufacturer.

You all are DEAD!!

Candy bar... DEAD!!
Lawnmwrmansucks...DEAD!!
CropHopper...DEAD!!
CAMDEN333...DEAD!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2137215 said:


> I picked a race winner AND manufacturer.
> 
> You all are DEAD!!
> 
> Candy bar... DEAD!!
> Lawnmwrmansucks...DEAD!!
> CropHopper...DEAD!!
> CAMDEN333...DEAD!!


D'ohkay!!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2137205 said:


> Do you remember where home is?


Good thing my parents live close to let the dogs out.


----------



## Doughboy12

Can you believe what Bernhard Langer is doing today....go Sr. tour.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2137215 said:


> I picked a race winner AND manufacturer.
> 
> You all are DEAD!!
> 
> Candy bar... DEAD!!
> Lawnmwrmansucks...DEAD!!
> CropHopper...DEAD!!
> CAMDEN333...DEAD!!


I'll do my talking on the track.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2137222 said:


> I'll do my talking on the track.


Ohhhhh big dog!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Anyone have a recommendation for a computer based program to make a video slide show of pictures? Want to make one for my kids birthday.


----------



## unit28

Remove your hats.......


----------



## Camden

Any good new releases out there? Wife wants to watch something tonight and I get to decide what it is.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2137229 said:


> Any good new releases out there? Wife wants to watch something tonight and I get to decide what it is.


Something romantic duh!!!!!#


----------



## Drakeslayer

Camden;2137229 said:


> Any good new releases out there? Wife wants to watch something tonight and I get to decide what it is.


Pitch perfect 2


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;2137233 said:


> Pitch perfect 2


Never heard of it. I'll check it out.


----------



## qualitycut

Just bet my buddy 200 wild lose.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Camden;2137234 said:


> Never heard of it. I'll check it out.


Abort! I was joking!!!!!!!!


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2137236 said:


> Just bet my buddy 200 wild lose.


To Calgary? No way that happens.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2137232 said:


> Something romantic duh!!!!!#


I'm thinking drama. How's the Reverent with Leo?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Twins suck... Race is delayed...


----------



## Drakeslayer

Camden;2137229 said:


> Any good new releases out there? Wife wants to watch something tonight and I get to decide what it is.


In all seriousness we have a Wild game, Sioux game and NASCAR on. Bad night for a movie.


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;2137243 said:


> In all seriousness we have a Wild game, Sioux game and NASCAR on. Bad night for a movie.


You aren't kidding. I committed to this before I really thought it through.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Camden;2137245 said:


> You aren't kidding. I committed to this before I really thought it through.


Saving up for playoff hockey I guess!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

It's not really warmer in Illinois. It sure is green and appears most have done the first cut of the season outide of clean ups


----------



## Drakeslayer

This ND game is great. Guys are laying all over the ice!


----------



## qualitycut

200 bet is looks good


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;2137239 said:


> To Calgary? No way that happens.


Ummmm.....



qualitycut;2137263 said:


> 200 bet is looks good


If the Wild pull this game off they're going to win the Cup.


----------



## qualitycut

I won more money than I made all winter! !!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Go Wild!!! 




Another one and done on the horizon.


----------



## unit28

Frequent heavy snowfall systems 2016.......


----------



## Drakeslayer

Camden;2137265 said:


> Ummmm.....
> 
> If the Wild pull this game off they're going to win the Cup.


Wait, what? Well at least I didn't have any skin in the game.


----------



## Drakeslayer

I traded out Truex for Kenseth. Bad dog, no biscuit.


----------



## Doughboy12

LA La la LA la laaaaa
LA La la LA la laaaaa
LA La la LA la laaaaa




Wait, they said fat LADY. 
We she's warming up too....
:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:

Congratulations North Dakota Fighting Sioux.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;2137290 said:


> LA La la LA la laaaaa
> LA La la LA la laaaaa
> LA La la LA la laaaaa
> 
> Wait, they said fat LADY.
> We she's warming up too....
> :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:
> 
> Congratulations North Dakota Fighting Sioux.


I think they were singing " In heaven there is no beer, that's why we drink it here". I might be wrong though.


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2137291 said:


> I think they were singing " In heaven there is no beer, that's why we drink it here". I might be wrong though.


"You know what. Always and forever."

I had to ask my cousin.


----------



## Doughboy12

See what could happen if "we" could just get rid of Lucia....


----------



## Doughboy12

Poor little pussycats.......


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;2137288 said:


> I traded out Truex for Kenseth. Bad dog, no biscuit.


I'm almost last. Just missed it this time. I'll bounce back Thumbs Up


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;2137293 said:


> See what could happen if "we" could just get rid of Lucia....


He needs to go! I think my brother still plows his driveway though.


----------



## Doughboy12

Sioux forever
Sioux forever
Sioux forever


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2137288 said:


> I traded out Truex for Kenseth. Bad dog, no biscuit.


Ouch......


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2137215 said:


> I picked a race winner AND manufacturer.
> 
> You all are DEAD!!
> 
> Candy bar... DEAD!!
> 
> Lawnmwrmansucks...DEAD!!
> CropHopper...DEAD!!
> CAMDEN333...DEAD!!


Hmmmm How did that go for you?


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;2137306 said:


> Hmmmm How did that go for you?


Winner winner chicken dinner! I have no clue how I am winning.


----------



## Camden

Another bad week for me. Big changes coming!


----------



## Camden

Btw - We watched Bridge of Spies. Really good movie that I enjoyed quite a bit. Based on real events too so that's always a bonus.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Back home to the land of the never ending wind


----------



## jimslawnsnow

It's also nice to sit on my own throne. I refuse to use a gas station crapper, unless it's deemed necessary


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2137311 said:


> It's also nice to sit on my own throne. I refuse to use a gas station crapper, unless it's deemed necessary


I always go to Target. Very few guys shop at Target so the bathrooms are always clean.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2137306 said:


> Hmmmm How did that go for you?


I take it not well??


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2137331 said:


> I always go to Target. Very few guys shop at Target so the bathrooms are always clean.


Most of the time mine smells like year old urine. More normal people shop there as well


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2137311 said:


> It's also nice to sit on my own throne. I refuse to use a gas station crapper, unless it's deemed necessary


Ain't never that necessary. I never crap in a public restroom anywhere...
How do I do that you ask? Well it just depends...


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;2137342 said:


> Ain't never that necessary. I never crap in a public restroom anywhere...
> How do I do that you ask? Well it just depends...


I never worry. I am the type of person that when i got to go, I GOT TO GO!!!!!!


----------



## banonea

Late xmas present for the wife and I. 60" Samsung Smart TV.........ware has this been my whole life.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2137351 said:


> Late xmas present for the wife and I. 60" Samsung Smart TV.........ware has this been my whole life.


Looking good.


----------



## ryde307

Anyone into bow hunting? I'm looking at getting a bow. Would just use it for targets and turkeys for now. I went and shot a few and got some help with it on Friday. Looking at getting a mission hype dt made by mathews. Looks to be a good entry level. 
I haven't shot a bow since boyscouts. It's alot different now. I was nervous at first but fired some pretty tight groups at 20 yards.


----------



## Drakeslayer

ryde307;2137360 said:


> Anyone into bow hunting? I'm looking at getting a bow. Would just use it for targets and turkeys for now. I went and shot a few and got some help with it on Friday. Looking at getting a mission hype dt made by mathews. Looks to be a good entry level.
> I haven't shot a bow since boyscouts. It's alot different now. I was nervous at first but fired some pretty tight groups at 20 yards.


Did you go to Cabin Fever? They are a bit more money but very helpful when it comes to Bows.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2137360 said:


> Anyone into bow hunting? I'm looking at getting a bow. Would just use it for targets and turkeys for now. I went and shot a few and got some help with it on Friday. Looking at getting a mission hype dt made by mathews. Looks to be a good entry level.
> I haven't shot a bow since boyscouts. It's alot different now. I was nervous at first but fired some pretty tight groups at 20 yards.


Matthews is about the best brand out there. I don't bow hunt, but all of my cousins and uncles do on my Mom's side, Matthews is all they use.

They are all cheap people too, been hunting for years.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2137342 said:


> Ain't never that necessary. I never crap in a public restroom anywhere...
> How do I do that you ask? Well it just depends...


Kwik-Trip... usually a pretty safe bet


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2137375 said:


> Kwik-Trip... usually a pretty safe bet


One of our kwik trip had a bunch of wierd type of pads all over the toilet. I have no idea what happened in there. I'm just glad I didn't have my 3 year old that had to go. I went number 1 and just happened to look in there. I know the manager so I told him. Hes like we'll there's 1800 people come through and they can't keep up with everything


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I need get my butt moving. I have no energy and this back deal is pissing me. I do a couple things and my back starts pulling and contracting


----------



## Doughboy12

Really nice outside....
I'm stuck inside today....











......#BecauseItsTheMasters


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have 12 more boards to put in for this floor, then work on the caulking. My body is WAY out of shape.


----------



## Camden

The wind is incredible right now. Leafless trees are twisting, house is howling...huge gusts. 

Anyway, just watching the Masters and doing taxes. Davis Love just hit a hole-in-one which is cool.


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2137392 said:


> The wind is incredible right now. Leafless trees are twisting, house is howling...huge gusts.
> 
> Anyway, just watching the Masters and doing taxes. Davis Love just hit a hole-in-one which is cool.


Second one there of the day number 16 with the 16th and 17th for that hole in the history of the tournament. After four years without one.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Real smart burning grass around an acreage with 35mph winds


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2137403 said:


> Real smart burning grass around an acreage with 35mph winds


Why would you do that?


----------



## ryde307

Drakeslayer;2137361 said:


> Did you go to Cabin Fever? They are a bit more money but very helpful when it comes to Bows.


That's where I started. I was referred by a few. Went and talked with Pete and he set me up. I'm sure that's what I will go with just was looking for more opinion or reassurance I guess. They are a good chunk of money to only hunt turkeys with.


----------



## Deershack

ryde307;2137409 said:


> That's where I started. I was referred by a few. Went and talked with Pete and he set me up. I'm sure that's what I will go with just was looking for more opinion or reassurance I guess. They are a good chunk of money to only hunt turkeys with.


I just bought a crossbow at a pawn shop. Never been into bowhunting but I thought I would see what using a crossbow would be like. Surprised how accurate they are and seem to do everything a reg bow does but much quicker learning curve.
Got the whole setup including 3 bolts and a quiver for $165. Seemed to be a cheap way to scratch the itch.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

At least we won't have to worry about watching lost season baseball when we should be doing fall cleanups thus year. Twins will be hard-pressed to win 80 games, let alone 90.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Meltdown time!!!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;2137396 said:


> Second one there of the day number 16 with the 16th and 17th for that hole in the history of the tournament. After four years without one.


The third one was the best!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2137414 said:


> At least we won't have to worry about watching lost season baseball when we should be doing fall cleanups thus year. Twins will be hard-pressed to win 80 games, let alone 90.


#Loserville

Like I said the other night...


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2137414 said:


> At least we won't have to worry about watching lost season baseball when we should be doing fall cleanups thus year. Twins will be hard-pressed to win 80 games, let alone 90.


I knew they'd be bad...just not this bad.


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;2137433 said:


> I knew they'd be bad...just not this bad.


They are never good.


----------



## Doughboy12

We're COMING....!!!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

Doughboy12;2137436 said:


> We're COMING....!!!!!


I lied. It's over.


----------



## ryde307

I picked willet in draftkings so I'm happy. If a could others guys didn't tank yesterday I would have made a good chunk of $.


----------



## unit28

ryde307;2137409 said:


> That's where I started. I was referred by a few. Went and talked with Pete and he set me up. I'm sure that's what I will go with just was looking for more opinion or reassurance I guess. They are a good chunk of money to only hunt turkeys with.


Been doing it since 1978........
first bow was fiberglass recurve, 2nd bow was wooden compound ( Kodiak by bear)
Had couple more since then

Turkeys will walk right up to a groundblind


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2137405 said:


> Why would you do that?


Why do you think it was me? Unless you are joking?


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2137457 said:


> Why do you think it was me? Unless you are joking?


Was more a blanket/general question......


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2137478 said:


> Was more a blanket/general question......


Right... like "why would one do that"... that's how I took it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;2137351 said:


> Late xmas present for the wife and I. 60" Samsung Smart TV.........ware has this been my whole life.


NICE!!! That's what I play Call of Duty on.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Accuweather has the first 80 on July 2nd.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2137505 said:


> Accuweather has the first 80 on July 2nd.


Tomorrow is not the best but looks like good weather for work this week.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2137505 said:


> Accuweather has the first 80 on July 2nd.


I'd like to place $1M on the under, please.


----------



## Camden

ryde307;2137507 said:


> Tomorrow is not the best but looks like good weather for work this week.


I'm already cringing at what's going to happen. My biggest sweeping account is going to email me on Monday the 18th and wonder why I haven't been through South Dakota yet. I *always* deal with their unrealistic expectations as soon as we get a stretch of warm weather.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;2137509 said:


> I'm already cringing at what's going to happen. My biggest sweeping account is going to email me on Monday the 18th and wonder why I haven't been through South Dakota yet. I *always* deal with their unrealistic expectations as soon as we get a stretch of warm weather.


I still don't get how this works. That's a long ways away to sweep a parking lot. I know it works for you but I just can't wrap my head around it.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;2137512 said:


> I still don't get how this works. That's a long ways away to sweep a parking lot. I know it works for you but I just can't wrap my head around it.


You know how you get paid way more for plowing in the metro than what I get in a rural area? It's just like that in reverse for me and sweeping. I don't charge "metro" rates, I charge "out-state" rates. Plus I'm not going there for one job and then back. I'll pull into Sioux Falls and I'll spend a weekend there. Depending upon size I can knock out a half dozen places in a day.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;2137514 said:


> You know how you get paid way more for plowing in the metro than what I get in a rural area? It's just like that in reverse for me and sweeping. I don't charge "metro" rates, I charge "out-state" rates. Plus I'm not going there for one job and then back. I'll pull into Sioux Falls and I'll spend a weekend there. Depending upon size I can knock out a half dozen places in a day.


I suppose that works. I always thought you had one job in this town then off to the next one etc. If you're picking up extra work I can see how that works for you. What do you do with all the stuff you sweep up?


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2137517 said:


> I suppose that works. I always thought you had one job in this town then off to the next one etc. If you're picking up extra work I can see how that works for you. What do you do with all the stuff you sweep up?


Probably just dumps it out back somewhere. The don't give a rip out there.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;2137517 said:


> I suppose that works. I always thought you had one job in this town then off to the next one etc. If you're picking up extra work I can see how that works for you. What do you do with all the stuff you sweep up?


In Sufu I stage a roll-off in a central location and dump into that. In small towns I carry it with me until I can dump. Sometimes I have to get creative but not too often.


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;2137518 said:


> Probably just dumps it out back somewhere. The don't give a rip out there.


No comment :whistling:


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;2137522 said:


> In Sufu I stage a roll-off in a central location and dump into that. In small towns I carry it with me until I can dump. Sometimes I have to get creative but not too often.


So creative means the neighbors lot.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2137507 said:


> Tomorrow is not the best but looks like good weather for work this week.


We're not working tomorrow, but I can see Tue-Friday. Maybe.

Not sure if I have much to do now until the grass starts growing.

We had such a late fall last year we made it to all of the accounts twice.

Since most of our stuff is commercial, there aren't a ton off mature oaks that we have to wait for winter for the leaves to drop.

I have 1 residential that we do in Wyoming, but it's just a city lot.

Honestly, I'm not sure I'll even put the leaf box on the dump truck for this spring.

Or I might put the box on, but not the leaf loader on the trailer. Just dump into a Bagster and load that into the truck.

I'll probably have at most, (3) 1 ton dump loads of leaves this spring?


----------



## Camden

Green Grass;2137524 said:


> So creative means the neighbors lot.


Nah, usually it means I pull into a gas station and ask if I can offload in their trash dumpster.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;2137524 said:


> So creative means the neighbor who didn't sign up for the service lot.


Fixed it for you


----------



## CityGuy

Kind of weird that it's light at 630 all the sudden.
30° and windy


----------



## Bill1090

ryde307;2137360 said:


> Anyone into bow hunting? I'm looking at getting a bow. Would just use it for targets and turkeys for now. I went and shot a few and got some help with it on Friday. Looking at getting a mission hype dt made by mathews. Looks to be a good entry level.
> I haven't shot a bow since boyscouts. It's alot different now. I was nervous at first but fired some pretty tight groups at 20 yards.


You really can't go wrong with any of the brands these days. I would tell you to shoot many different brands and models though before buying one. Mathews/Mission is a lot of paying for a name.


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2137182 said:


> Passing through bills town


You should've stopped and picked up a trailer. :waving:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Snowing. ................


----------



## ryde307

Good start to the week. 
One guys forgot to set an alarm and is an hour late, a new guy so far is struggling. If he makes it a week I will be impressed.
The plus is the other new guy (started last fall) is doing great.


----------



## ryde307

Anyone know where I can get a DOT physical today? I forgot mine expired and I got a letter from the stat saying I lose my class A if I don't get it in to them.
I don't like doctors so my blood pressure always goes up. So if you know of one that is easier to work with it helps.


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;2137578 said:


> Anyone know where I can get a DOT physical today? I forgot mine expired and I got a letter from the stat saying I lose my class A if I don't get it in to them.
> I don't like doctors so my blood pressure always goes up. So if you know of one that is easier to work with it helps.


I go to north memorial clinic in golden valley. Between 100 and 169 on 55. Right next to Wells Fargo. We like them. I know my brother took his blood pressure three times because of the same thing. I guess they were cool about it.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2137578 said:


> Anyone know where I can get a DOT physical today? I forgot mine expired and I got a letter from the stat saying I lose my class A if I don't get it in to them.
> I don't like doctors so my blood pressure always goes up. So if you know of one that is easier to work with it helps.


Skon chiropractic in st paul. I have the same problem and he could tell my pressure went up just from being there.


----------



## skorum03

Seeing quite a few companies this morning already as I'm out doing estimates


----------



## qualitycut

We are waiting till tomorrow to start. Not in the mood to deal with the wind or cold.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2137583 said:


> We are waiting till tomorrow to start. Not in the mood to deal with the wind or cold.


Me either. Plus we still have the box to put on, leaf loader to install, fix some wires on the trailer, pull a cab, put mower deck back on, install bagger, I'm sure there's other stuff. And then my back issue will slow stuff down


----------



## qualitycut

And like lwmr said, clean ups will be very minimal. Grass might start growing sometime next week


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2137586 said:


> And like lwmr said, clean ups will be very minimal. Grass might start growing sometime next week


It'll turn green, but now we need rains. If it gets to be 70, but doesn't rain, no different than being 50 and rain.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Extra patrols out for distracted driver / cells phones etc. This week.
The distracted driver campaign is on.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2137587 said:


> It'll turn green, but now we need rains. If it gets to be 70, but doesn't rain, no different than being 50 and rain.


Its all green here


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2137587 said:


> It'll turn green, but now we need rains. If it gets to be 70, but doesn't rain, no different than being 50 and rain.


Lawns are soggy here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Everything is still brown up here and dry as a bone.


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;2137580 said:


> I go to north memorial clinic in golden valley. Between 100 and 169 on 55. Right next to Wells Fargo. We like them. I know my brother took his blood pressure three times because of the same thing. I guess they were cool about it.





qualitycut;2137581 said:


> Skon chiropractic in st paul. I have the same problem and he could tell my pressure went up just from being there.


Thanks, for both. Would rather not drive to St Paul. I will check the golden valley spot.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2137593 said:


> Everything is still brown up here and dry as a bone.


It's pretty green here. I have seen a few lawns that could be mowed.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I suppose that 5-10" of snow you South side guys got while I was in Vegas helped with the moisture.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2137597 said:


> I suppose that 5-10" of snow you South side guys got while I was in Vegas helped with the moisture.


My sump pump hasn't stopped running for a month.


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;2137578 said:


> Anyone know where I can get a DOT physical today? I forgot mine expired and I got a letter from the stat saying I lose my class A if I don't get it in to them.
> I don't like doctors so my blood pressure always goes up. So if you know of one that is easier to work with it helps.


Corcoran Hamel chiropractic


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

University / 280.

Pretty much the way everything looks from here, North.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Village Green was doing irrigation on this property. They also had application flags out.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2137606 said:


> Village Green was doing irrigation on this property. They also had application flags out.


Lots of application flags starting to show up. I would guess alot more this week.

I heard from JDL there were a few out doing start ups.


----------



## Doughboy12

Special announcement for Quality:
Minnesota Vikings Cheerleader FINAL AUDITIONS at the Mall of America in the Rotunda on April 19th at 630PM.
There will be some broken hearts to mend...get on it.


----------



## Bill1090

Mic check. Testing 1....2....


----------



## Green Grass

Bill1090;2137633 said:


> Mic check. Testing 1....2....


nope can't hear anything.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2137633 said:


> Mic check. Testing 1....2....


I'm too busy trying to collect for March and April snowplowing.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2137635 said:


> I'm too busy trying to collect for March and April snowplowing.


Good luck with that. Got my last check Saturday.


----------



## ryde307

Everyone is working. It's finally nice out and winter is over. With the lack of snow everyone is in a hurry to get out and make some money.


----------



## qualitycut

We will be mowing next week i think. Grass is growing


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2137637 said:


> Everyone is working. It's finally nice out and winter is over. With the lack of snow everyone is in a hurry to get out and make some money.


Guys are out today here too


----------



## ryde307

cbservicesllc;2137642 said:


> Guys are out today here too


I was responding to the mic comment. About how no one is on here.
But yes it's nice to finally see some nice weather.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2137643 said:


> I was responding to the mic comment. About how no one is on here.
> But yes it's nice to finally see some nice weather.


Was nicer a few weeks ago than today


----------



## mnlefty

ryde307;2137615 said:


> Lots of application flags starting to show up. I would guess alot more this week.
> 
> I heard from JDL there were a few out doing start ups.


We fired up some water today... just charging mains and looking for geysers. We'll wait till wed to actually adjust or do anything where we might get wet.


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2137643 said:


> I was responding to the mic comment. About how no one is on here.
> But yes it's nice to finally see some nice weather.


Yeah, nice to get the guys out making some money!


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2137642 said:


> Guys are out today here too


I am home with children


----------



## Bill1090

Green Grass;2137634 said:


> nope can't hear anything.


It would be a little creepy if you could....


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2137635 said:


> I'm too busy trying to collect for March and April snowplowing.


I still have one that hasn't paid for January. Luckily I dropped them Jan 31 or I probably wouldn't have got tone paid for the whole season.


----------



## ryde307

The nice weather finally has some people calling. 2 big contracts have called and resigned for this season so far. Not looking as bad as I thought.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Guess maybe I should start marketing myself a little more. I keep getting calls wondering if I do anything other than maintenance.

I wonder how many people don't even call to just ask?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hmmm. Besides the Blind lady this is an interesting BLM protest at the Twins game.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SSS Inc.;2137674 said:


> Hmmm. Besides the Blind lady this is an interesting BLM protest at the Twins game.


Clayton Bigsby.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2137675 said:


> Clayton Bigsby.


Bahahahaha


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2137587 said:


> It'll turn green, but now we need rains. If it gets to be 70, but doesn't rain, no different than being 50 and rain.


This guy is spot on.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2137678 said:


> This guy is spot on.


Not in my area he isnt  my grass could use a cut already.


----------



## andersman02

ryde307;2137578 said:


> Anyone know where I can get a DOT physical today? I forgot mine expired and I got a letter from the stat saying I lose my class A if I don't get it in to them.
> I don't like doctors so my blood pressure always goes up. So if you know of one that is easier to work with it helps.


I tell my guys just go to a CVS, the one by our shop does dot physicals


----------



## andersman02

qualitycut;2137680 said:


> Not in my area he isnt  my grass could use a cut already.


Yeah.... We're in full swing. 6 cleanups today (was a pain with the wind) drove by some of our nicer lawns down south metro and they are starting to grow. Thinking cleanups here first then North stuff


----------



## SSS Inc.

andersman02;2137683 said:


> I tell my guys just go to a CVS, the one by our shop does dot physicals


My brother went to one last year. They made him walk from the back to the front in a robe to take a leak in the bathroom. Talk about an embarrasing Urine sample. Not to mention it took two hours!!!!!!! Cafe that. He said they were EXTREMELY by the book. I was in and out in 20 minutes where I went.


----------



## andersman02

SSS Inc.;2137685 said:


> My brother went to one last year. They made him walk from the back to the front in a robe to take a leak in the bathroom. Talk about an embarrasing Urine sample. Not to mention it took two hours!!!!!!! Cafe that. He said they were EXTREMELY by the book. I was in and out in 20 minutes where I went.


Same, never had problem


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Saw a U.S. lawns truck sw of river falls. Coming from a rural property. I thought they only did commercial


----------



## qualitycut

You guys dethatch every property you do clean ups on? I give it as an option /up sell. Just curious. Seen a bit of both today


----------



## mnlefty

Saw Birch out on a bigger townhome today in Oakdale, full scale cleanup with dethatchers, pull behind vacs, the works. 3 or 4 trucks worth of crew.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2137690 said:


> You guys dethatch every property you do clean ups on? I give it as an option /up sell. Just curious. Seen a bit of both today


Just the ones who pay for a spring clean up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2137690 said:


> You guys dethatch every property you do clean ups on? I give it as an option /up sell. Just curious. Seen a bit of both today


I don't dethatch anything. It's why I sold my CMP attachments to Jim last spring.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2137690 said:


> You guys dethatch every property you do clean ups on? I give it as an option /up sell. Just curious. Seen a bit of both today


Yep, standard operating procedure.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2137690 said:


> You guys dethatch every property you do clean ups on? I give it as an option /up sell. Just curious. Seen a bit of both today


Everyone that gets a spring clean up.


----------



## Mike_PS

I think we've all heard enough of the uncalled for comments I just removed...we have allowed this thread to become your networking and shoot the breeze thread with others in your area rather than just about weather so those of you who can't resist posting the unnecessary comments, DON'T. I know, if you try real hard, you can post in a decent and appropriate manner instead

thanks


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dangit.... That's what I get for working on stuff and not just constantly refreshing.


I missed it all again.


----------



## andersman02

Green Grass;2137701 said:


> Everyone that gets a spring clean up.


Same, won't rake super thin areas though


----------



## SSS Inc.

Michael J. Donovan;2137707 said:


> I think we've all heard enough of the uncalled for comments I just removed...we have allowed this thread to become your networking and shoot the breeze thread with others in your area rather than just about weather so those of you who can't resist posting the unnecessary comments, DON'T. I know, if you try real hard, you can post in a decent and appropriate manner instead
> 
> thanks


MJD. My story was real and involved all those things due to an enlarged testicle (Medical Emergency for me in 2006 almost ended up like John Kruk). Trust me its funny now that the pain is gone. Nothing vulgar or inappropriate was shared. The other guys post was simply referencing DOT physicals. C'mon.

Darn it....Now I put too much Franks Redhot on my Jacks Pizza. My whole night is ruined.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2137690 said:


> You guys dethatch every property you do clean ups on? I give it as an option /up sell. Just curious. Seen a bit of both today


We dethatch during spring cleanup... nothing too intense... and those that want dethatch seperate of course...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I've been playing my 10 year old heads up on NBA 2k16.


----------



## cbservicesllc

39°F/4°C 
Humidity 33%
Wind Speed N 10 mph
Barometer 30.14 in (1021.7 mb)
Dewpoint 12°F/-11°C
Visibility 10.00 mi
Wind Chill 32°F/0°C


----------



## Drakeslayer

cbservicesllc;2137719 said:


> 39°F/4°C
> Humidity 33%
> Wind Speed N 10 mph
> Barometer 30.14 in (1021.7 mb)
> Dewpoint 12°F/-11°C
> Visibility 10.00 mi
> Wind Chill 32°F/0°C


What is all this?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;2137725 said:


> What is all this?


That's boring and a thread killer if you ask me.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2137709 said:


> Dangit.... That's what I get for working on stuff and not just constantly refreshing.
> 
> I missed it all again.


Same here. Oh well


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2137726 said:


> That's boring and a thread killer if you ask me.


There is a Facebook page for all the **** chat if you care to join it....
Lwnmwrman is too good for it though.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2137696 said:


> I don't dethatch anything. It's why I sold my CMP attachments to Jim last spring.


Works great on the x739. Better than the vantages. Still prefer the jrco


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;2137729 said:


> There is a Facebook page for all the **** chat if you care to join it....
> Lwnmwrman is too good for it though.


Poker night in America is on tonight.


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;2137719 said:


> 39°F/4°C
> Humidity 33%
> Wind Speed N 10 mph
> Barometer 30.14 in (1021.7 mb)
> Dewpoint 12°F/-11°C
> Visibility 10.00 mi
> Wind Chill 32°F/0°C


Location?

In Good Thunder it's:

32F

Clear

Wind
NW 8 mph

Humidity
43%

Dew Point
12°F

Pressure
30.24 in

Visibility
10.0 mi

UV Index
0 of 10


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2137735 said:


> Location?
> 
> In Good Thunder it's:
> 
> 32F
> 
> Clear
> 
> Wind
> NW 8 mph
> 
> Humidity
> 43%
> 
> Dew Point
> 12°F
> 
> Pressure
> 30.24 in
> 
> Visibility
> 10.0 mi
> 
> UV Index
> 0 of 10


Minneapolis, Crystal Airport (KMIC)
Lat: 45.13°NLon: -93.4°WElev: 866ft.


----------



## Drakeslayer




----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;2137737 said:


>


Nice data set. I'm not well versed enough to know why this happens but I still appreciate it none-the-less...look at the difference in relative humidity tomorrow compared to 2 days afterward! It like doubles on occasion.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Camden;2137738 said:


> Nice data set. I'm not well versed enough to know why this happens but I still appreciate it none-the-less...look at the difference in relative humidity tomorrow compared to 2 days afterward! It like doubles on occasion.


It's a crazy weather pattern to say the least!


----------



## Drakeslayer

I saw a bunch of weather balls leave the weather center tonight. They looked blue from what I could tell.


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2137741 said:


> I saw a bunch of weather balls leave the weather center tonight. They looked blue from what I could tell.


Pictures or it didn't happen.


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;2137741 said:


> I saw a bunch of weather balls leave the weather center tonight. They looked blue from what I could tell.


Don't quote me on this but I think they send several up each day.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hey look, 2 am.

I'm getting tired of knowing how little there is to do this time of night.

Especially now that there is stuff to do during the day.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Awesome. Looks like they upped the chance for rain this afternoon. Although, still less than a tenth of an inch.


----------



## CityGuy

21° and a few clouds


----------



## unit28

Camden;2137738 said:


> Nice data set. I'm not well versed enough to know why this happens but I still appreciate it none-the-less...look at the difference in relative humidity tomorrow compared to 2 days afterward! It like doubles on occasion.


Back home yesterday was

90% humidity and 70f 
That was @7am
hit 86f for a high temp

setting alarms, it's civil twilight time attm

Edit:....they hit 88f officially at DFW


----------



## qualitycut

Dark and 24° 

Not sure why I am up so early


----------



## qualitycut

Guess I could head to the gym and be productive and use the weighted balls


----------



## TKLAWN

Nice day for clean ups.

28°


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2137764 said:


> Nice day for clean ups.
> 
> 28°


Even we are doing cleanups today.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2137765 said:


> Even we are doing cleanups today.


The guys are doing final cut backs and the cleanups that dont get dethatching, need to make a slight repair.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2137766 said:


> The guys are doing final cut backs and the cleanups that dont get dethatching, need to make a slight repair.


Starting today, with luck we can have all byt a few done today. We did most of our clean ups last fall so hopefully it gose quick........then wait for the grass to grow


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Finally some protesters got arrested , instead having a police escort


----------



## Bill1090

#TanLines


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Why do people call, leave a message, and immediately leave thier phone? Business related, but not a customer


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2137773 said:


> Why do people call, leave a message, and immediately leave thier phone? Business related, but not a customer


Maybe they called someone else so are on the phone...........maybe.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2137773 said:


> Why do people call, leave a message, and immediately leave thier phone? Business related, but not a customer


Better yet, when I was dealing firewood, if you didn't answer, 1/2 the time they never left a message. The 1/2 that left a message, even if you called back immediately, were usually on the phone with the next person and you missed the sale.

You would land about 20% of the sales if you didn't answer the phone.

Yesterday I had 3 calls for landscape jobs. Called all 3 back within 10 minutes. This was between 1-3 PM. I only heard from 1 of the 3.


----------



## Camden

The solution to your problems is very simple, guys. Hire an answering service and you'll never miss a call again.

I'm hooked up with a company called Answer National and for ~$30/month they answer all the calls I would otherwise miss. When they pick up they say "Major League Lawn, how may I help you?" in PLAIN English...no foreign accents or anything. After hiring them I kicked myself for not doing it years earlier. 

If you want more info let me know and I'll send you a referral link.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;2137779 said:


> The solution to your problems is very simple, guys. Hire an answering service and you'll never miss a call again.
> 
> I'm hooked up with a company called Answer National and for ~$30/month they answer all the calls I would otherwise miss. When they pick up they say "Major League Lawn, how may I help you?" in PLAIN English...no foreign accents or anything. After hiring them I kicked myself for not doing it years earlier.
> 
> If you want more info let me know and I'll send you a referral link.


Send a link for sure


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2137775 said:


> Maybe they called someone else so are on the phone...........maybe.


He called saying he was taking a number 2


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2137775 said:


> Maybe they called someone else so are on the phone...........maybe.


Never fails for me... I call someone, leave a message, immediately get on the phone with someone else and the original person beeps in...


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2137779 said:


> The solution to your problems is very simple, guys. Hire an answering service and you'll never miss a call again.
> 
> I'm hooked up with a company called Answer National and for ~$30/month they answer all the calls I would otherwise miss. When they pick up they say "Major League Lawn, how may I help you?" in PLAIN English...no foreign accents or anything. After hiring them I kicked myself for not doing it years earlier.
> 
> If you want more info let me know and I'll send you a referral link.


Interested. ............


----------



## qualitycut

I hate when someone calls and I miss it, they dont leave a message and you call back in a few minutes and no answer leave a message and they dont call back.


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;2137779 said:


> The solution to your problems is very simple, guys. Hire an answering service and you'll never miss a call again.
> 
> I'm hooked up with a company called Answer National and for ~$30/month they answer all the calls I would otherwise miss. When they pick up they say "Major League Lawn, how may I help you?" in PLAIN English...no foreign accents or anything. After hiring them I kicked myself for not doing it years earlier.
> 
> If you want more info let me know and I'll send you a referral link.


Do they have a office number they call or can it be linked to your cell phone?


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2137792 said:


> Do they have a office number they call or can it be linked to your cell phone?


Good question. That would be a ton of crap for me to change


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Or just be like me and sit the truck all day. Guys are working, I'm staring at the clock, waiting for 11:30 when the pizza buffet kicks in.

I only miss calls when I'm in a meeting or already on the phone.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2137795 said:


> Or just be like me and sit the truck all day. Guys are working, I'm staring at the clock, waiting for 11:30 when the pizza buffet kicks in.
> 
> I only miss calls when I'm in a meeting or already on the phone.


My guys want hours so Im letting them have at it. Im doing bid


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2137797 said:


> My guys want hours so Im letting them have at it. Im doing bid


Same here. Just doing it from my phone. I have my main guy that's going on his 4th year, then two green horns working. We're at this Uptown property where none of them have worked. Gave them directions, walked away.

I'll check up on them shortly.

I'm just glad we made it past Forest Lake with the DOT sitting in the scale. I didn't need to start the year by sitting in an inspection for an hour right off the bat.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2137800 said:


> Same here. Just doing it from my phone. I have my main guy that's going on his 4th year, then two green horns working. We're at this Uptown property where none of them have worked. Gave them directions, walked away.
> 
> I'll check up on them shortly.
> 
> I'm just glad we made it past Forest Lake with the DOT sitting in the scale. I didn't need to start the year by sitting in an inspection for an hour right off the bat.


Maybe it's your year!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2137801 said:


> Maybe it's your year!




Yeah, well, we'll see. I'm trying to get completely out of the field, and transition the revenues to reflect having management in place instead of me having to work the field as well.

I'll still have to do most of the landscape work, because I've picked up a fairly young guy that has quite a bit of machine experience, just not abpot of landscape experience. I'm hoping by the end of the year I can trust him with whatever projects I send his way.

Other than that, we already have some other trips planned with the family this summer, and the more of those I take, the easier it'll be to let go of the field work.


----------



## Doughboy12

I have to head over to Quality's tax lady today....


----------



## qualitycut

Diesel 1.99............


----------



## Doughboy12

Sorry...
41 degrees and full sun. 
High of 48.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2137803 said:


> I have to head over to Quality's tax lady today....


Can you pay my bill.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2137804 said:


> Diesel 1.99............


Just in time. I need a fill. 
Where was this???


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2137806 said:


> Can you pay my bill.


If there is any left from paying mine.
Momma needs a new pair of shoes too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2137807 said:


> Just in time. I need a fill.
> Where was this???


Pretty much everywhere in the North metro diesel is $1.99, gas is 2.03-2.09.

Time to trade the trucks in.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2137809 said:


> Pretty much everywhere in the North metro diesel is $1.99, gas is 2.03-2.09.
> 
> Time to trade the trucks in.


Not this again.....:laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

Liquid fertilizer spill in Montrose. Right in town.

40° and a few clouds


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;2137812 said:


> Liquid fertilizer spill in Montrose. Right in town.
> 
> 40° and a few clouds


Did a truck roll over?

A tanker rolled over on its way into blue lake wastewater treatment plant in shakopee today. Not sure what he was hauling but I'm sure it was gross.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2137809 said:


> Pretty much everywhere in the North metro diesel is $1.99, gas is 2.03-2.09.
> 
> Time to trade the trucks in.


$2.19 here. ...


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2137804 said:


> Diesel 1.99............


1.94 out here on Saturday


----------



## qualitycut

Dark to the west


----------



## Doughboy12

Looks like the Willmar area is getting rain, sleet, snow mix.


----------



## qualitycut

Drake out doing bids


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2137823 said:


> Drake out doing bids


I don't get it?


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2137824 said:


> I don't get it?


Your tesla. .......


----------



## qualitycut

New guy figured out the walk behind in about 20 min i guess abd they are hustling along. Hopefully i got 2 good ones tbis year


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;2137780 said:


> Send a link for sure


Here you go: http://www.answernational.com/

My account manager's name is Amy Lebou.



qualitycut;2137786 said:


> Interested. ............


See above



Green Grass;2137792 said:


> Do they have a office number they call or can it be linked to your cell phone?


There are several options. You can forward calls from your current phone to the answering service or they can generate your own toll-free #. I did a combination of both. When I go on a trip I have total peace of mind that calls are being answered.

And one MAJOR thing that I forgot to mention is that after they take a call for you they email you a summary or they'll call a secondary # directly to relay the message.

So in my situation that was huge. Non-urgent messages went to email and important ones went to the foreman.

One last thing to note is that you can generate your own script. In my case the answering service goes through a line of questioning...Are you a current customer? Do you need immediate service? What's your name/contact info? It sounds really professional. I'll call them every so often just to checkup on them and so far I haven't been disappointed.


----------



## NorthernProServ

What's wrong with this picture.... hint it's a 3 way switch


----------



## qualitycut

47 cloudy. .....


----------



## Doughboy12

NorthernProServ;2137828 said:


> What's wrong with this picture.... hint it's a 3 way switch


No way!!! I can't believe they would do something so shoddy...

....JK, I have no idea what I am looking for/at. This is a weather site not an electricians page.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2137825 said:


> Your tesla. .......


Mines white!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;2137828 said:


> What's wrong with this picture.... hint it's a 3 way switch


It's not yard work?


----------



## Doughboy12

Just got the old "that's way higher than I was expecting" call. 

No need for all that mulch Jim.....:crying:

Gold taste on a bronze budget.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2137832 said:


> It's not yard work?


True and someone decided that using the ground wire in replace of 14-3 is ok...WOW. they just insulated the ends of it.

Unreal.....


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2137834 said:


> True and someone decided that using the ground wire in replace of 14-3 is ok...WOW. they just insulated the ends of it.
> 
> Unreal.....


No clue what that means. I dig holes and mow lawns for a living


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2137835 said:


> No clue what that means. I dig holes and mow lawns for a living


As long as you never try to rewire your house you'll be fine then lol


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2137835 said:


> No clue what that means. I dig holes and mow lawns for a living


It means there is a live wire burried in the wall with no jacket (bare). Just a bit of a fire hazard.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2137836 said:


> As long as you never try to rewire your house you'll be fine then lol


Lol. Yea think we are good. I will switch out a fan or light but thats as far as I go.


----------



## Camden

It's snowing in Little Falls


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2137833 said:


> Just got the old "that's way higher than I was expecting" call.
> 
> No need for all that mulch Jim.....:crying:
> 
> Gold taste on a bronze budget.


Tight holes. Stuff isn't free


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;2137839 said:


> It's snowing in Little Falls


Feels like it could here. Told my employee that we might need the snowblower back on again


----------



## qualitycut

Freezing rain/ snow here now wtf


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2137839 said:


> It's snowing in Little Falls


Snow here...


----------



## Bill1090

50° and sunny currently.


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;2137846 said:


> Snow here...


It's really coming down. My deck is white.


----------



## qualitycut

Love it, have a voicemail "this is detective so and so with the xxxxxxx police department " was like cafe what happened. They were calling about a previous employee who applied there. Whew.


----------



## unit28

Camden;2137839 said:


> It's snowing in Little Falls


45f. Here and snowing

45* it's the new 32*


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2137850 said:


> 45f. Here and snowing
> 
> 45* it's the new 32*


Yeah what the heck....


----------



## ryde307

Ate at firehouse subs for my first time today. Not bad. Alot like quiznos.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Fwiw, 2 days ago the meteo had snow this afternoon. 


Now that winter is over, it was actually right???


----------



## Camden

unit28;2137850 said:


> 45f. Here and snowing
> 
> 45* it's the new 32*


No kidding. How is is possible that forecasting is getting worse considering the influx of new technology?


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2137857 said:


> Fwiw, 2 days ago the meteo had snow this afternoon.
> 
> Now that winter is over, it was actually right???


Only if it had Temps above 40 and snow at the same time


----------



## Camden

ryde307;2137855 said:


> Ate at firehouse subs for my first time today. Not bad. Alot like quiznos.


They're my favorite sub shop but unfortunately I don't get to have it very often.

I never liked Quiznos. One opened up in LF and within 6 months it was closed...it was terrible.


----------



## skorum03

So Zach Parise has a herniated disk huh?

http://www.1500espn.com/wild-2/2016...ering-from-herniated-disk-visits-mayo-clinic/


----------



## Doughboy12

skorum03;2137862 said:


> So Zach Parise has a herniated disk huh?
> 
> http://www.1500espn.com/wild-2/2016...ering-from-herniated-disk-visits-mayo-clinic/


Not that it mattered much...

#OneAndDone


----------



## skorum03

Doughboy12;2137864 said:


> Not that it mattered much...
> 
> #OneAndDone


I was saying they lose in 5, but now I'm going with lose in 4


----------



## Camden

I read earlier today that Vegas doesn't have a line on the series because of unknown injuries to both teams.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2137861 said:


> They're my favorite sub shop but unfortunately I don't get to have it very often.
> 
> I never liked Quiznos. One opened up in LF and within 6 months it was closed...it was terrible.


#jerseymikes.........


----------



## qualitycut

Quiznos was good i thought, they closed because corporate was selling them product at a profit instead of passing on the savings


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2137867 said:


> #jerseymikes.........


Can't beat it.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2137823 said:


> Drake out doing bids


2 things about this picture...
I just was through there and there was a coyote on the top of the hill to your left. (Might be real. Could be fake.)
The posted speed is not 70......


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;2137814 said:


> Did a truck roll over?
> 
> A tanker rolled over on its way into blue lake wastewater treatment plant in shakopee today. Not sure what he was hauling but I'm sure it was gross.


Not sure. Just heard the page.


----------



## tacovic

Is anyone looking to sub out any work in the East Metro this year? I've got 2-3 days open in my schedule still and some reliable/quality help lined up for this summer. I have 8+ years of experience servicing commercial and residential properties. Licensed and insured. Any leads/suggestions are greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Greenery

So some of you have mentioned reduced retention. What were the reasons given? Ultra low pricing?

I am mostly residential and haven't really lost much if any but am getting feedback from some shoppers of really low prices not from just 1 company but multiple. And here I am thinking I don't charge enough...


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2137893 said:


> So some of you have mentioned reduced retention. What were the reasons given? Ultra low pricing?
> 
> I am mostly residential and haven't really lost much if any but am getting feedback from some shoppers of really low prices not from just 1 company but multiple. And here I am thinking I don't charge enough...


Yes the pricing has been my issue and I thought the same as well, i raised them a bit and some stayee some went bye bye.


----------



## banonea

NorthernProServ;2137836 said:


> As long as you never try to rewire your house you'll be fine then lol


.......this........lol


----------



## banonea

NorthernProServ;2137834 said:


> True and someone decided that using the ground wire in replace of 14-3 is ok...WOW. they just insulated the ends of it.
> 
> Unreal.....


Took me a few minutes but when you said it i could see it.........damm


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2137849 said:


> Love it, have a voicemail "this is detective so and so with the xxxxxxx police department " was like cafe what happened. They were calling about a previous employee who applied there. Whew.


A few too many last night?


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2137867 said:


> #jerseymikes.........


Got one in Rochester and i tried the other day........i will stick with subway.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;2137909 said:


> Got one in Rochester and i tried the other day........i will stick with subway.


I'm not a fan either Bano. Don't care for Firehouse either.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like I'm gonna haveta pound out the work in May.

We just booked a trip to PA (through Baltimore) for the first week in June to fly out for my BIL's daughter's graduation. Then we're gonna go spend 3-4 days in Virginia Beach again.

$350 round trip for the four of us to fly to Baltimore.


----------



## waterboy

qualitycut;2137896 said:


> Yes the pricing has been my issue and I thought the same as well, i raised them a bit and some stayee some went bye bye.


5-10% raise in mowing price, ones that balk at the increase and I like I'll keep them the same. Other ones, goodbye. Fert prices stayed the same. #hateresidential


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2137910 said:


> I'm not a fan either Bano. Don't care for Firehouse either.


Which Wich is good. Just too expensive.....IMHO


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2137909 said:


> Got one in Rochester and i tried the other day........i will stick with subway.


Subway!?!?!?!?!?! Thats last resort. That new chicken salad aint to bad.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2137910 said:


> I'm not a fan either Bano. Don't care for Firehouse either.


You also ordered veggies at Panda Express once


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2137919 said:


> Which Wich is good. Just too expensive.....IMHO


I had Potbellys today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2137922 said:


> You also ordered veggies at Panda Express once


I did.....I'm also up to 220. I gotta drop 30 lbs.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2137928 said:


> I did.....I'm also up to 220. I gotta drop 30 lbs.


Dude, this was last year. I weigh more.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2137910 said:


> I'm not a fan either Bano. Don't care for Firehouse either.


Never had firehouse before, don't have one here. I love Jimmy Jon's, reminds me of the grinders my grandmother would make us as a kid


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2137931 said:


> Never had firehouse before, don't have one here. I love Jimmy Jon's, reminds me of the grinders my grandmother would make us as a kid


Jjs is good when you get fresh bread


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2137932 said:


> Jjs is good when you get fresh bread


I never get fresh bread at subway. Day old it seems.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2137921 said:


> Subway!?!?!?!?!?! Thats last resort. That new chicken salad aint to bad.


I am old school, Cold Cut combo on white, American cheese, lettuce, onions tomato, jalapeño peppers, LOTS of black olives, oil, salt& pepper, parmesan cheese, Extra mayo............


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2137933 said:


> I never get fresh bread at subway. Day old it seems.


Do they have fresh bread at subway? I see it come out of the oven is about it.


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2137935 said:


> I am old school, Cold Cut combo on white, American cheese, lettuce, onions tomato, jalapeño peppers, LOTS of black olives, oil, salt& pepper, parmesan cheese, Extra mayo............


I can't do bologna


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2137937 said:


> I can't do bologna


I thought it bologneee


----------



## SSS Inc.

I miss cousins subs.


----------



## qualitycut

Restrictions go off Friday


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2137939 said:


> I miss cousins subs.


This. ............ was so let down when the last one I knew of was closed last year when I was out that way


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2137941 said:


> This. ............ was so let down when the last one I knew of was closed last year when I was out that way


According to their website there are only three left all in Wisconsin. How does this happen?!??!?!?!!!???


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2137940 said:


> Restrictions go off Friday


Good. We start Saturday.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2137924 said:


> I had Potbellys today.


Dang you.......... Had to toss that one in my face didn't you...


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2137935 said:


> I am old school, Cold Cut combo on white, American cheese, lettuce, onions tomato, jalapeño peppers, LOTS of black olives, oil, salt& pepper, parmesan cheese, Extra mayo............


Banana peppers. Gotta have em....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Awesome. Slept all the way until 3:30 this morning.


----------



## Doughboy12

6:30 and 42°
Ground is damp from some rain overnight. 
Not enough not to get up and get going. 
Rise and shine peeps.


----------



## CityGuy

37° clear
Light wind
Very nice out


----------



## Doughboy12

High of 63° today but reaching 70° the rest of the week into the weekend.
Should be a "Garage Door Opener."
Some of you will know what that means I think. 
Good Luck -Joe


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I'm not as stiff as I thought I'd be after the first day. Worked til just after 7. Probably do the same again today


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2137968 said:


> I'm not as stiff as I thought I'd be after the first day. Worked til just after 7. Probably do the same again today


We got quiet a few done yesterday. Back out today to finish the last few of the small ones then on to the big 3. With luck done by early next week......


----------



## andersman02

banonea;2137970 said:


> We got quiet a few done yesterday. Back out today to finish the last few of the small ones then on to the big 3. With luck done by early next week......


We got probably till next friday. Guessing I might have to stop at a few places to mow that dont get cleanups.


----------



## qualitycut

andersman02;2137971 said:


> We got probably till next friday. Guessing I might have to stop at a few places to mow that dont get cleanups.


We will easily be done this week. A normal spring no but there is hardly any work on
do on our stuff after doing cleanups into mid November. We are going through them about as fast as it takes to mow them.


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

Does anyone on here work with chain link installation? Project I have north of TC with 600 LF, 2 EA 20' Double Swing gates, and one 4' Man-gate. No razor/barbed wire. Work in May 2016. Let me know if you are interested. Randy 651-674-0046 Looking for a complete subbed job, top to bottom.


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

Ironwood-Mn;2137976 said:


> Does anyone on here work with chain link installation? Project I have north of TC with 600 LF, 2 EA 20' Double Swing gates, and one 4' Man-gate. No razor/barbed wire. Work in May 2016. Let me know if you are interested. Randy 651-674-0046 Looking for a complete subbed job, top to bottom.


I would have put it on chainlinkfencesite.com, if there was one. There seem to be a ton of guys on here who do a huge variety of trades, thought I would ask/offer an opportunity. Did not mean to shut your conversation down.


----------



## Doughboy12

Ironwood-Mn;2137991 said:


> I would have put it on chainlinkfencesite.com, if there was one. There seem to be a ton of guys on here who do a huge variety of trades, thought I would ask/offer an opportunity. Did not mean to shut your conversation down.


#WetBlanketGuy

JK of course.......


----------



## skorum03

Picked up a deere stander this week, there is definitely a learning curve on these. I demoed one at a dealer last year but never actually cut grass with it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Ironwood-Mn;2137991 said:


> I would have put it on chainlinkfencesite.com, if there was one. There seem to be a ton of guys on here who do a huge variety of trades, thought I would ask/offer an opportunity. Did not mean to shut your conversation down.


Oh I'm sure someone will bite... Too nice out so everyone is out working!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2137998 said:


> Oh I'm sure someone will bite... Too nice out so everyone is out working!


CB is right. Minimal conversation on days like today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CVI floating around Gerten's if you're in the area.


----------



## qualitycut

Ironwood-Mn;2137976 said:


> Does anyone on here work with chain link installation? Project I have north of TC with 600 LF, 2 EA 20' Double Swing gates, and one 4' Man-gate. No razor/barbed wire. Work in May 2016. Let me know if you are interested. Randy 651-674-0046 Looking for a complete subbed job, top to bottom.


Lwnmwrman? .....?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2138011 said:


> CVI floating around Gerten's if you're in the area.


Yea my guys seen him earlier. Cafers.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2138013 said:


> Lwnmwrman? .....?


Randy is a good guy. He's who I drove the dump for this winter. He offered it to me earlier, but the timing doesn't work out.

I know the job.... Good pay, easy job.


----------



## mnlefty

Much nicer playing in the water today vs. yesterday.


----------



## ryde307

mnlefty;2138017 said:


> Much nicer playing in the water today vs. yesterday.


Fired up a few today. I was standing next to a giser when the zone turned on. Happy I had a waterproof jacket on.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2138016 said:


> Randy is a good guy. He's who I drove the dump for this winter. He offered it to me earlier, but the timing doesn't work out.
> 
> I know the job.... Good pay, easy job.


Yea I was being serious


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;2137994 said:


> Picked up a deere stander this week, there is definitely a learning curve on these. I demoed one at a dealer last year but never actually cut grass with it.


Standard deck or MOD?


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;2138023 said:


> Standard deck or MOD?


Standard..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Shoulda waited until tomorrow for lunch in Dinkytown. Not quite warm enough today.


----------



## qualitycut

Firehouse today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2138022 said:


> Yea I was being serious


So was I.


----------



## andersman02

qualitycut;2138037 said:


> Firehouse today.


Gas station for us


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2138039 said:


> So was I.


I know you made it sound like i was being a richard yo


----------



## qualitycut

andersman02;2138040 said:


> Gas station for us


Its to early in the summer for me to start that. #diet


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2138041 said:


> I know you made it sound like i was being a richard yo


No no. I just posted that so if someone was on the fence ( no pun intended). They know he's a decent guy.

I know he doesn't post a ton, so it's hard to get a read sometimes.


----------



## qualitycut

Taking a bit longer today it seems


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2138047 said:


> Taking a bit longer today it seems


And my guys are going faster today than yesterday. Drives ya nuts.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2138048 said:


> And my guys are going faster today than yesterday. Drives ya nuts.


Well they did work 10 hours yesterday and was the first day back I guess


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2138049 said:


> Well they did work 10 hours yesterday and was the first day back I guess


Got a new guy, another guy that at least once / week has a reason why he really needs to leave early.


----------



## qualitycut

Dandelions are popping up.


----------



## Camden

Parise, Vanek and Haula are all ruled out for tomorrow's game. Hopefully Dubnyk can keep us in it.


----------



## skorum03

CMP dethatchers don't fit on the new deere zero turns. The video online is on the previous models and it is just slightly different


----------



## skorum03

skorum03;2138057 said:


> CMP dethatchers don't fit on the new deere zero turns. The video online is on the previous models and it is just slightly different


For anyone who was wondering


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2138055 said:


> Parise, Vanek and Haula are all ruled out for tomorrow's game. Hopefully Dubnyk can keep us in it.


#sweep...........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2138059 said:


> #sweep...........


#MinnesotaPlayoffsNoMatterTheTeam


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2138062 said:


> #MinnesotaPlayoffsNoMatterTheTeam


#youknowitlwndude


----------



## Doughboy12

Playoff! PLAYOFFS!!! 
We don't worry about the playoffs. It cuts into our golf season.


----------



## Doughboy12

Is it beer thirty yet. I need to wash this dust down.
 :waving: :laughing:


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2138050 said:


> Got a new guy, another guy that at least once / week has a reason why he really needs to leave early.


Laaaaaaaaaame


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2138072 said:


> Laaaaaaaaaame


Pretty much, then when I had to drive him back from Lino Lakes to my house, he wanted to know if he could bum $20 for gas.

Nope.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2138074 said:


> Pretty much, then when I had to drive him back from Lino Lakes to my house, he wanted to know if he could bum $20 for gas.
> 
> Nope.


When people wavy to bum money, never works.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2138082 said:


> When people wavy to bum money, never works.


Right. I spotted him $150 for his first check, which he got last Friday.

First question he had was "you kept the whole $150 out?"

He's real quick to grab his phone too, while the other guys are cleaning up.


----------



## qualitycut

My yard grew 2 inches today I think


----------



## qualitycut

My yard grew 2 inches today I think


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2138074 said:


> Pretty much, then when I had to drive him back from Lino Lakes to my house, he wanted to know if he could bum $20 for gas.
> 
> Nope.


When people wavy to bum money, never works.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2138084 said:


> Right. I spotted him $150 for his first check, which he got last Friday.
> 
> First question he had was "you kept the whole $150 out?"
> 
> He's real quick to grab his phone too, while the other guys are cleaning up.


I had one last year hide in bushes to text or run to the other sides of properties. another quit because it was too cold when it was 38 in the morning.


----------



## TKLAWN

Wow, Qualitys yard must gave grown 4 inches...or plowsite is cafed up.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2138074 said:


> Pretty much, then when I had to drive him back from Lino Lakes to my house, he wanted to know if he could bum $20 for gas.
> 
> Nope.


Its always for "gas" last year 1 guy asked me for 100 said he was going to a grooms dinner or something with his gf and wanted to buy her drinks and whatever. Gave it to him, at least he was honest.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2138098 said:


> Its always for "gas" last year 1 guy asked me for 100 said he was going to a grooms dinner or something with his gf and wanted to buy her drinks and whatever. Gave it to him, at least he was honest.


I actually pay every Friday. It just makes me laugh, when it's always the guys that "need" to leave early, that are asking for gas money the following week.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2138097 said:


> Wow, Qualitys yard must gave grown 4 inches...or plowsite is cafed up.


I swear it was only there 1 time now it's twice.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2138099 said:


> I actually pay every Friday. It just makes me laugh, when it's always the guys that "need" to leave early, that are asking for gas money the following week.


You're a baller. Im every other. I just changed the cycle to next week instead of this or they would have had to wait 3 weeks for the first check.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2138101 said:


> You're a baller. Im every other. I just changed the cycle to next week instead of this or they would have had to wait 3 weeks for the first check.


Nah, everyone I knows pays biweekly. I just figure my guys are probably living check to check, and even at that, they can't make it from Friday to Friday.


----------



## qualitycut

http://www.fox9.com/news/121972467-story


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2138103 said:


> Nah, everyone I knows pays biweekly. I just figure my guys are probably living check to check, and even at that, they can't make it from Friday to Friday.


So like 2 people?


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;2138097 said:


> Wow, Qualitys yard must gave grown 4 inches...or plowsite is cafed up.


Maybe he is seeing double.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2138108 said:


> http://www.fox9.com/news/121972467-story


Soooo....
That cop that was shot and killed by that thug a year and a half or so ago might have been on to something when they started black balling him for making waves.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2138111 said:


> Soooo....
> That cop that was shot and killed by that thug a year and a half or so ago might have been on to something when they started black balling him for making waves.


Huh? Two different cities


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2138099 said:


> I actually pay every Friday. It just makes me laugh, when it's always the guys that "need" to leave early, that are asking for gas money the following week.


I pay on Mondays, that way they have money for the week and dont ask to borrow........


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2138099 said:


> I actually pay every Friday. It just makes me laugh, when it's always the guys that "need" to leave early, that are asking for gas money the following week.


I do weekly... just easier... Had a guy that asked all the time last year... just crazy


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2138115 said:


> I pay on Mondays, that way they have money for the week and dont ask to borrow........


Then the poor guys are out of beer money by Friday

I would rather starve all week than be thirsty all weekend.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2138112 said:


> Huh? Two different cities


Oops. That was Mendota Hieghts wasn't it.....carry on.


----------



## Camden

Playoff hockey is pretty sweet. Even though the Wild will most likely get bounced in the first round I'm still going to watch as many games as possible. STL and CHI are scoreless half-way through the 3rd. Just awesome.


----------



## CityGuy

54° and a decent breeze


----------



## CityGuy

Fire conditions near critical this afternoon. Hopefully no grass fires today.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2138135 said:


> Fire conditions near critical this afternoon. Hopefully no grass fires today.


I saw last night there have been 58 fires already this season. 

Gut on the news said and I quote:
"My girlfriend was taking up leaves and there must have been some embers in the fire pit from last night."
Yah, sure there was...


----------



## Doughboy12

52° and getting light....


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;2138136 said:


> I saw last night there have been 58 fires already this season.
> 
> Gut on the news said and I quote:
> "My girlfriend was taking up leaves and there must have been some embers in the fire pit from last night."
> Yah, sure there was...


2 yesterday in my area in an hour. Not big but close to homes.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2138138 said:


> 2 yesterday in my area in an hour. Not big but close to homes.


Do you go help on them?


----------



## Doughboy12

Yep. That breeze may pose an issue for my collection "system."


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;2138139 said:


> Do you go help on them?


I was at work. They were in my first due district.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Not looking forward to fighting the wind today. I also have a meeting at a townhome we do only winter work for. Something to do with how they want to know how the winter went from my prospective and from thiers. Also about next year's contract I guess


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2138140 said:


> Yep. That breeze may pose an issue for my collection "system."


Blowing leaves onto a tarp?


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2138148 said:


> Blowing leaves onto a tarp?


Close...thatch though.
Might have to just do a fly by and save it for another day. I have a smaller project I can work on.


----------



## Doughboy12

Yesterday was perfect.....IMHO


----------



## banonea

We got 2 residential left but got to wait on them, ground is still too soft. Heading to one of our big properties to give a hedge a major hair cut.......


----------



## ryde307

Might have to hook up the garden hose and fire up the sprinkler system at the shop.#isthistocode


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My guys are working on two mulch jobs, I'm getting everything ready for bagging for a week, finally got the call for our 3 sweeping / striping jobs, got 6 weeks of landscape to go so far, work 30 irrigation startups/repairs in, work 35 application accounts in, that'll get me to my vacation June 1. 

I'm set.



Edit: forgot my 3 parking lots to patch.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2138156 said:


> Might have to hook up the garden hose and fire up the sprinkler system at the shop.#isthistocode


Same guys that did NorthPro's electrical??


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2138170 said:


> Sand guys that did NorthPro's electrical??


Same landlord as Polarismalibu...


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2138169 said:


> My guys are working on two mulch jobs, I'm getting everything ready for bagging for a week, finally got the call for our 3 sweeping / striping jobs, got 6 weeks of landscape to go so far, work 30 irrigation startups/repairs in, work 35 application accounts in, that'll get me to my vacation June 1.
> 
> I'm set.
> 
> Edit: forgot my 3 parking lots to patch.


Im trying to figure out what to do next week if the grass isnt growing yet. Have tons of bids out but every one is "still waiting on other bids" and about 5 of my new construction jobs are still waiting on concrete.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2138170 said:


> Same guys that did NorthPro's electrical??


Nope that high quality work was done by myself.
When we redid the front of our buildings we put in new walks, gardens, fixed the grade so we put in one strip of irrigation to be temporary, or use as needed. This was the way to do it all for under $75. Hook the hose up and turn it on.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Cafe this wind


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2138181 said:


> Cafe this wind


This. .......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2138176 said:


> Im trying to figure out what to do next week if the grass isnt growing yet. Have tons of bids out but every one is "still waiting on other bids" and about 5 of my new construction jobs are still waiting on concrete.


Pretty much why I've been dragging my feet. Not much chance of rain to get the grass really going. Wind will just dry it out more.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I will say this much. My brain / psyche finally switched to go mode.

Now just to get the weather to cooperate.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2138184 said:


> Pretty much why I've been dragging my feet. Not much chance of rain to get the grass really going. Wind will just dry it out more.


Well way its going probably 2 days of cleanups next week


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2138186 said:


> Well way its going probably 2 days of cleanups next week


I hear ya. I'm gonna probably keep my new guy at my house tomorrow, have him do oil changes on my trucks, some other stuff.

Gonna need to have a talk.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2138187 said:


> I hear ya. I'm gonna probably keep my new guy at my house tomorrow, have him do oil changes on my trucks, some other stuff.
> 
> Gonna need to have a talk.


Its not them being slow, more just more leaves ect than originally thought.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Good day to be driving around downtown.


----------



## qualitycut

Just had a Mexican guy show up with an interpreter looking for a job. How am I going to tell him what to do if he doesn't speak English


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well crap. Now my University/280 property needs some pricing. Guess I gotta run through Dinkytown again.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2138195 said:


> Just had a Mexican guy show up with an interpreter looking for a job. How am I going to tell him what to do if he doesn't speak English


Story of my life the past few weeks


----------



## qualitycut

Told the guys to hit one more house avd call it a day. Save some work for next week and this wind is blowing everything into the neighbors yards


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2138198 said:


> Story of my life the past few weeks


Best part is I found out that he stopped tge other day when my guys were working and spoke English. His pimp probably got pissed


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2138185 said:


> I will say this much. My brain / psyche finally switched to go mode.
> 
> Now just to get the weather to cooperate.


I have finally started to make the turn. I'm not 100% but the nice weather and getting people out every day and getting in the rhythm is helping.



Drakeslayer;2138198 said:


> Story of my life the past few weeks


At least they show up for the interview.
Every person I have talked to is looking for help.
I have had some highschool kids as referrals from parents call but they can only work very part time due to school, sports, activities, ect..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2138203 said:


> I have finally started to make the turn. I'm not 100% but the nice weather and getting people out every day and getting in the rhythm is helping.
> 
> At least they show up for the interview.
> Every person I have talked to is looking for help.
> I have had some highschool kids as referrals from parents call but they can only work very part time due to school, sports, activities, ect..


Try youth bureau if you have one in the area, or if you have a charter school that has online classes for high schoolers, try them.

My best workers have been 17-18 year olds that don't handle school well, but want to be outside and work.

A bit harder to find that in the city than out here in the sticks, but it's worked for me.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2138206 said:


> Try youth bureau if you have one in the area, or if you have a charter school that has online classes for high schoolers, try them.
> 
> My best workers have been 17-18 year olds that don't handle school well, but want to be outside and work.
> 
> A bit harder to find that in the city than out here in the sticks, but it's worked for me.


The few highschools I have found that are willing to work have been good the problem is just the scheduling of them. Spring and fall are our busiest times. They are in school. Also we want people to stay on through winter because we need more help then than in summer. Again in school. So that leaves summer which works to help fill in but alot of times they have sports or other activities so it's I can work this day but not this or I have to be done at 2 today and 1 tomorrow ect.

What happened to college kids looking to make some money to get through school. Or just to have beer money.

I'm starting to sound like an old crabby person.
#feelthebern happened is my guess.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

No no, not high school.

Charter school. Where kids take classes online. I have a 17 year old working, he works whenever I need him and he just does his school work at night or on the weekends.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2138193 said:


> Good day to be driving around downtown.


Cafe you!!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2138209 said:


> No no, not high school.
> 
> Charter school. Where kids take classes online. I have a 17 year old working, he works whenever I need him and he just does his school work at night or on the weekends.


Delinquent type kids you mean


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2138215 said:


> Delinquent type kids you mean


Kind of, more like kids that can't handle traditional schooling.

The kid that I have working for me now, this is all he wants to do, run
A landscape crew.

Pay him $15/hour to be a gopher and learn.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2138216 said:


> Kind of, more like kids that can't handle traditional schooling.
> 
> The kid that I have working for me now, this is all he wants to do, run
> A landscape crew.
> 
> Pay him $15/hour to be a gopher and learn.


I wanted to be an astronaut when I was 17


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;2138219 said:


> I wanted to be an astronaut when I was 17


Every job fair thing I did I said I was going to be a carpenter or a mechanic.(not to far off) It's just what I knew growing up. They used to be jobs people were proud of. It seems like all we teach now is if your not well educated and wearing a suit every day you are not good enough. Probably some relation to that and lack of young labor.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2138221 said:


> Every job fair thing I did I said I was going to be a carpenter or a mechanic.(not to far off) It's just what I knew growing up. They used to be jobs people were proud of. It seems like all we teach now is if your not well educated and wearing a suit every day you are not good enough. Probably some relation to that and lack of young labor.


I was being a smart ass to lwmr. I was actually going to school for law enforcement


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2138221 said:


> Every job fair thing I did I said I was going to be a carpenter or a mechanic.(not to far off) It's just what I knew growing up. They used to be jobs people were proud of. It seems like all we teach now is if your not well educated and wearing a suit every day you are not good enough. Probably some relation to that and lack of young labor.


I'm trying to get my kids to understand that. My wife keeps telling them to be a doctor or lawyer, yet every day comes home and complains about how bad the medical field is (she's an RN).

She doesn't buy into my thinking of make yourself a nice living, keep time with your family (kids especially) and just go through life.

She watches too many Real Housewife shows and wants to be running around on yachts and travelling the world.

I watch those shows and look at all the backstabbing, divorce, yelling, fighting and wonder why do you want the drama?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2138223 said:


> I'm trying to get my kids to understand that. My wife keeps telling them to be a doctor or lawyer, yet every day comes home and complains about how bad the medical field is (she's an RN).
> 
> She doesn't buy into my thinking of make yourself a nice living, keep time with your family (kids especially) and just go through life.
> 
> She watches too many Real Housewife shows and wants to be running around on yachts and travelling the world.
> 
> I watch those shows and look at all the backstabbing, divorce, yelling, fighting and wonder why do you want the drama?


My parents told me to become whatever I want. Damn them!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ran paychecks for today. Tomorrow is payday. Told my guys they're sitting there for tomorrow in case I'm not around. New guy asked if he could leave so he could get to the bank before it closes. 

I told him worry about the work that it gets done. There's plenty of time before the bank closes @ 6.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2138224 said:


> My parents told me to become whatever I want. Damn them!


You seem to be doing well for yourself.

If you are happy it counts for alot I would say.

I was a chef for 18 years, had a good job at a country club before i bought my dads lawn company, working nights, weekends every holiday got really old.
With kids that schedule just didn't work anymore.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2138201 said:


> Told the guys to hit one more house avd call it a day. Save some work for next week and this wind is blowing everything into the neighbors yards


I used it to my advantage...
Got the rocks cleaned out... used the backpack blower and the wind. Made sure the windows were closed first though. :waving:


----------



## Doughboy12

Just dirt and sticks. No leaves.
Man new shingles leave a mess in rock.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2138226 said:


> You seem to be doing well for yourself.
> 
> If you are happy it counts for alot I would say.
> 
> I was a chef for 18 years, had a good job at a country club before i bought my dads lawn company, working nights, weekends every holiday got really old.
> With kids that schedule just didn't work anymore.


I honestly couldn't go work for someone else after doing my own thing for the last 10 or so years even though somedays I think I would. Just stressful somedays.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2138229 said:


> I honestly couldn't go work for someone else after doing my own thing for the last 10 or so years even though somedays I think I would. Just stressful somedays.


Not going to go into the whole story here but after what I've been through any real stress I will ever feel is in my rear view mirror. 
(Jim knows what I'm talking about. Or should be able to put it together.)
And no it's not being laid off. That's minor.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2138230 said:


> Not going to go into the whole story here but after what I've been through any real stress I will ever feel is in my rear view mirror.
> (Jim knows what I'm talking about. Or should be able to put it together.)
> And no it's not being laid off. That's minor.


Until you get employees equipment yada yada and you have bills to pay


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Best money I ever made for myself was when I was solo, working 100-120 hour weeks.

1 truck, 1 zero turn, 1 walk behind, 1 16' trailer.



Oh, and the Zika Virus is in my yard, I better not get pregnant.










I don't honestly know if the Zika Virus is in my yard, but I DO know the Mosquitos are out.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2138235 said:


> Until you get employees equipment yada yada and you have bills to pay


I don't think you heard me.........:waving:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2138230 said:


> Not going to go into the whole story here but after what I've been through any real stress I will ever feel is in my rear view mirror.
> (Jim knows what I'm talking about. Or should be able to put it together.)
> And no it's not being laid off. That's minor.


Yup I know......


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2138223 said:


> I'm trying to get my kids to understand that. My wife keeps telling them to be a doctor or lawyer, yet every day comes home and complains about how bad the medical field is (she's an RN).
> 
> She doesn't buy into my thinking of make yourself a nice living, keep time with your family (kids especially) and just go through life.
> 
> She watches too many Real Housewife shows and wants to be running around on yachts and travelling the world.
> 
> I watch those shows and look at all the backstabbing, divorce, yelling, fighting and wonder why do you want the drama?


Bingo.....


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2138238 said:


> Best money I ever made for myself was when I was solo, working 100-120 hour weeks.
> 
> 1 truck, 1 zero turn, 1 walk behind, 1 16' trailer.
> 
> Oh, and the Zika Virus is in my yard, I better not get pregnant.
> 
> I don't honestly know if the Zika Virus is in my yard, but I DO know the Mosquitos are out.


Yea and sounds absolutely horrible


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2138238 said:


> Best money I ever made for myself was when I was solo, working 100-120 hour weeks.


Soooooo 14-17 hour days 7 days a week...?


----------



## Green Grass

Doughboy12;2138244 said:


> Soooooo 14-17 hour days 7 days a week...?


Sounds about right.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2138244 said:


> Soooooo 14-17 hour days 7 days a week...?


Yeah, I was doing the school district with my dad running the tractor, and I was doing all the other mowing and trimming, plus 50 other places.

It wasn't as bad as it sounds, it was all just maintenance, basically just cutting grass and spraying.

Just alot of hours.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2138248 said:


> Yeah, I was doing the school district with my dad running the tractor, and I was doing all the other mowing and trimming, plus 50 other places.
> 
> It wasn't as bad as it sounds, it was all just maintenance, basically just cutting grass and spraying.
> 
> Just alot of hours.


Its probably actually worse than it sounds. Leaves time to sleep and nothing else.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2138250 said:


> Its probably actually worse than it sounds. Leaves time to sleep and nothing else.


Pretty much. Work for 6 months with 15-18 days off. Work 15-18 days the other 6 months.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Dubes is looking like his normal playoff self!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2138252 said:


> Pretty much. Work for 6 months with 15-18 days off. Work 15-18 days the other 6 months.


Sounds like my schedule minus the 18 days off. I take Memorial day, July 4th, and Labor day off. I did add an extra to go saiing one day last year. Any other days off I'm still technically working(equipment, office etc) but I don't count that as "work" but my wife does.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;2138260 said:


> Dubes is looking like his normal playoff self!


I hope he keeps it up.  Keep it interesting!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2138261 said:


> Sounds like my schedule minus the 18 days off. I take Memorial day, July 4th, and Labor day off. I did add an extra to go saiing one day last year. Any other days off I'm still technically working(equipment, office etc) but I don't count that as "work".


Yeah, that's pretty much it, other than I only took the 4th off every year.

I would work the others. I had a lot of banks in the area so I could really fly through those properties on days they were closed.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Hopefully they start shooting the damn puck


----------



## TKLAWN

Way too many penalties.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Dubes!!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;2138267 said:


> Way too many penalties.


Not helping in the shot category. 1-14.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I forgot about the debate! Feel the bern!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sure would be nice to collect the $6500 in contracts from February and March.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2138273 said:


> Sure would be nice to collect the $6500 in contracts from February and March.


This. .... especially with the amount of payroll im going to be paying out before I see a penny from this month.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2138273 said:


> Sure would be nice to collect the $6500 in contracts from February and March.


Winter is over. No rush to pay you now


----------



## Camden

Looks like the Wild have been watching too many Twins games...absolutely no offense whatsoever.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Might be bed time now lol


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2138274 said:


> This. .... especially with the amount of payroll im going to be paying out before I see a penny from this month.


Yep.......


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2138274 said:


> This. .... especially with the amount of payroll im going to be paying out before I see a penny from this month.


You guys hardly plowed on the seasonals the bank account should be fat and sassy right now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2138280 said:


> You guys hardly plowed on the seasonals the bank account should be fat and sassy right now.


One would think, huh?


----------



## Camden

Dubnyk with the best save of the season just now.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Dubes!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Dubes to the third power. Dubes Cubed.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well it's time for bed


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;2138280 said:


> You guys hardly plowed on the seasonals the bank account should be fat and sassy right now.


Seriously................


----------



## Camden

Scandella pulled a Maverick from Top Gun and left his wingman.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2138280 said:


> You guys hardly plowed on the seasonals the bank account should be fat and sassy right now.


If all my accounts were seasonal they would. I also realized the less I work the more I spend. Paid off a debt and some other crap then have almost no one pay thier March invoices yet. I don't keep a bunch of money in the bank I would rather send extra in on loans ect.

Not like I cant afford to pay the payroll more the fact the 7500 im owed would make me feel better sitting in my bank account is all


----------



## SSS Inc.

Who is Dolphy?


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2138289 said:


> Who is Dolphy?


No idea. Where did you hear it?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;2138290 said:


> No idea. Where did you hear it?


Not sure on spelling. Apparently he plays for us. Doll-Fee. Maybe I'm not the fan I thought I was.

I guess its Dalpe.....Zac


----------



## SSS Inc.

Dubes!!!!!


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2138292 said:


> Dubes!!!!!


Per push!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2138288 said:


> If all my accounts were seasonal they would. I also realized the less I work the more I spend. Paid off a debt and some other crap then have almost no one pay thier March invoices yet. I don't keep a bunch of money in the bank I would rather send extra in on loans ect.
> 
> Not like I cant afford to pay the payroll more the fact the 7500 im owed would make me feel better sitting in my bank account is all


Same. Splurged a little on Spring Break with my kids, knowing I still had the money for Feb/March coming.

Had I known it wasn't coming, I would have held back a little.

Still not in a bad spot, just going to be floating money for the next 6 weeks of landscape supplies and it'd be nice to have the extra padding for float money.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2138294 said:


> Same. Splurged a little on Spring Break with my kids, knowing I still had the money for Feb/March coming.
> 
> Had I known it wasn't coming, I would have held back a little.
> 
> Still not in a bad spot, just going to be floating money for the next 6 weeks of landscape supplies and it'd be nice to have the extra padding for float money.


Do you require down payments? Give them a progress payment schedule that covers the materials?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;2138293 said:


> Per push!!!!


Yes!!!!!Thumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2138295 said:


> Do you require down payments? Give them a progress payment schedule that covers the materials?


Im guessing it's for a property management company and we know how most of them work.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2138291 said:


> Not sure on spelling. Apparently he plays for us. Doll-Fee. Maybe I'm not the fan I thought I was.
> 
> I guess its Dalpe.....Zac


Just saw him out there. Never heard of him. Dalphe


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2138295 said:


> Do you require down payments? Give them a progress payment schedule that covers the materials?


Some, yes. Some, you just have to suck it up.

The one we're doing next week, the Arborvitae/Birch Trees, the had me send the invoice today, so they can have the check signed by next Friday.

A down payment? No. Full payment once we are done? Hopefully.

I don't have anything scheduled right now big enough for progress payments.

Everything is 3-4 days projects.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;2138298 said:


> Just saw him out there. Never heard of him. Dalphe


I've heard his name a ton tonight. Zach's replacement?

A Zac for a Zach. Maybe we need a Zack.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2138300 said:


> I've heard his name a ton tonight. Zach's replacement?
> 
> A Zac for a Zach. Maybe we need a Zack.


Lol............


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2138301 said:


> Lol............


Thanks! Tough crowd tonight but I try.


----------



## Deershack

I've heard your very trying. LOL


----------



## CityGuy

50° and a few clouds.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I have 160 yards of mulch on the way


----------



## banonea

Dont go to the irs today. Got here 15 min early and was still 5 in line......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Already second guessing this switch to John Deere. I'm used to having answers in 1-2 hours, if not much sooner, not 2-3 days.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2138344 said:


> Already second guessing this switch to John Deere. I'm used to having answers in 1-2 hours, if not much sooner, not 2-3 days.


They are busy with their real customers. It is planting season...:waving:


----------



## cbservicesllc

Anyone have recommendations for a fountain distributor? Looking for a 3/4HP aerating fountain...


----------



## ryde307

cbservicesllc;2138354 said:


> Anyone have recommendations for a fountain distributor? Looking for a 3/4HP aerating fountain...


http://fountainpowerboats.com/


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2138355 said:


> http://fountainpowerboats.com/


 I wish I was looking for that kind of fountain! Thumbs Up


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;2138355 said:


> http://fountainpowerboats.com/


That would be your best option but this might be a little less expensive

http://www.altafalls.com/


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2138359 said:


> That would be your best option but this might be a little less expensive
> 
> http://www.altafalls.com/


Thanks! :salute:


----------



## CityGuy

Restriction signs are down.


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2138333 said:


> Dont go to the irs today. Got here 15 min early and was still 5 in line......


Why would one need to go to the irs ?


----------



## qualitycut

Hedge trimmer wont move, any idea? Nothings jamming it up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2138366 said:


> Hedge trimmer wont move, any idea? Nothings jamming it up.


Gear box jammed?? See if you can force it by scraping against a tree.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2138366 said:


> Hedge trimmer wont move, any idea? Nothings jamming it up.


Mine is toast too. I wonder what the life expectancy is for them. It's a 5 year old Stihl.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2138366 said:


> Hedge trimmer wont move, any idea? Nothings jamming it up.





Camden;2138370 said:


> Mine is toast too. I wonder what the life expectancy is for them. It's a 5 year old Stihl.


Do you guys ever grease the gear box?


----------



## MNPLOWCO

qualitycut;2138366 said:


> Hedge trimmer wont move, any idea? Nothings jamming it up.


Just happened to me yesterday. I loosened up all the blade bolts and WD'ed
the blades. I was hammering it against a tree and the side of my trailer to get them to move with no luck. Then loosened all the bolts (not taking anything apart). I fired it up with the bolts loose (carefully) and it moved just fine. Re-tightened and now perfect. I had no idea what was blocking the motion. couldn't find a thing caught in the blades. Just got hung up.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2138365 said:


> Why would one need to go to the irs ?


Lean satisfaction letter for my old house for closing paperwork. I had a lean on my old house for back taxes from my first company.


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;2138350 said:


> They are busy with their real customers. It is planting season...:waving:


This. Those green machines break all the time.


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;2138333 said:


> Dont go to the irs today. Got here 15 min early and was still 5 in line......


At least it wasn't 50!


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;2138378 said:


> At least it wasn't 50!


Got in and out quicker than I thought


----------



## Camden

Green Grass;2138371 said:


> Do you guys ever grease the gear box?


How do you do that?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;2138371 said:


> Do you guys ever grease the gear box?


Ain't nobody got time for that.


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;2138380 said:


> How do you do that?


There is a bolt you pull out and stihl makes a tube that screws into it and you grease it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2138380 said:


> How do you do that?


So that's a no...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2138384 said:


> So that's a no...


:laughing:


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2138382 said:


> There is a bolt you pull out and stihl makes a tube that screws into it and you grease it.


For those with Echo, there is a zerk on the bottom


----------



## ryde307

Inside the gear box the gear can pop out also. Also the nuts on the cutting blade can tighten through use. Loosen and redo. (Looks like this was mentioned) keep every thing lubed also.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2138381 said:


> Ain't nobody got time for that.


If you're charging enough, WHO CARES????!!!!

With that said.... My Redmax double sided hedge trimmers have been bullet proof.

The only thing wrong with them, is when I drop them down too fast to pull off some branches and catch my thigh.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2138387 said:


> Inside the gear box the gear can pop out also. Also the nuts on the cutting blade can tighten through use. Loosen and redo. (Looks like this was mentioned) keep every thing lubed also.


Yeah, I've had the nuts tighten too...... On my Echo trimmers. Maybe it's the orange plastic that does it???


----------



## qualitycut

Ended up being a bolt was to tight


----------



## qualitycut

Hydrangeas that were not cut are budding from the stems. Sounds dumb but I dont think I have ever seen that


----------



## qualitycut

Remember to leave your nose picking nail long during clean ups


----------



## CityGuy

Turned into a beautiful day.
73° with a few clouds.


----------



## CityGuy

Guess I didn't realize how much equipment we have until you have to put all the fire extinguishers away.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2138397 said:


> Guess I didn't realize how much equipment we have until you have to put all the fire extinguishers away.


Fire extinguishers, huh. Who knew?


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2138393 said:


> Remember to leave your nose picking nail long during clean ups


I use the snot rocket method. Had one today that made a thud when it hit.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2138394 said:


> Turned into a beautiful day.
> 73° with a few clouds.


77° and windy as cafe here.
No fire extinguishers though....


----------



## qualitycut

So my new guy has beat me to the shop every day this week lol


----------



## Bill1090

Sunny and 75°


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2138404 said:


> So my new guy has beat me to the shop every day this week lol


#overachiever


----------



## qualitycut

Well ended the work day by sending the irs my check


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2138408 said:


> #overachiever


Im only there 5 min early though


----------



## jimslawnsnow

This dust is a nightmare. Had to wash my face at kwik trip once already


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2138414 said:


> This dust is a nightmare. Had to wash my face at kwik trip once already


I did the same, had to rinse my eyes out too damn contacts. Half way through the day I gave up the mower.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2138416 said:


> I did the same, had to rinse my eyes out too damn contacts. Half way through the day I gave up the mower.


Main reason I quit contacts


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Anyone have or know of anyone with a 36" stander for sale?


----------



## CityGuy

Anyone know if there is a way to see if a house went into forclosure without knowing what bank it was?
Short version neighbors were there 2 days ago and everything is now gone, lawn furniture, play set, the whole 9 yards.


----------



## Camden

CityGuy;2138421 said:


> Anyone know if there is a way to see if a house went into forclosure without knowing what bank it was?
> Short version neighbors were there 2 days ago and everything is now gone, lawn furniture, play set, the whole 9 yards.


If it's in foreclosure a notice was printed in your county's official publishing source for public data. Check there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2138421 said:


> Anyone know if there is a way to see if a house went into forclosure without knowing what bank it was?
> Short version neighbors were there 2 days ago and everything is now gone, lawn furniture, play set, the whole 9 yards.


Maybe they just moved?


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;2138423 said:


> Maybe they just moved?


No sign, no moving truck, just literally disappeared almost overnight.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2138424 said:


> No sign, no moving truck, just literally disappeared almost overnight.


That screams something they are hiding from. Maybe witness protection? Criminal activity? People in forclosure do not up and move in the middle of the night


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;2138414 said:


> This dust is a nightmare. Had to wash my face at kwik trip once already


Last week was too wet, this week is too dry can't win.
#navigator


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2138424 said:


> No sign, no moving truck, just literally disappeared almost overnight.


How do you know there wasn't a moving truck? Weren't you at work this week?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;2138428 said:


> Last week was too wet, this week is too dry can't win.
> #navigator


#sandpaperpeoplematter


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;2138430 said:


> #sandpaperpeoplematter


#busdriver


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2138429 said:


> How do you know there wasn't a moving truck? Weren't you at work this week?


Wife was on spring break.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;2138432 said:


> #busdriver


#shortbusrider


----------



## Greenery

Got three residential done all week. Flu or somthing, making deposits from both ends.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Greenery;2138439 said:


> #mindyourownbusiness


#growyourownbusiness


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;2138433 said:


> Wife was on spring break.


In your face Jim!!!!

Seriously though that is really strange.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;2138442 said:


> In your face Jim!!!!
> 
> Seriously though that is really strange.


Yea last night went to bed and woke up this morning and the swingset and little sandbox were gone.


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;2138445 said:


> Yea last night went to bed and woke up this morning and the swingset and little sandbox were gone.


Something just isn't right there. Its like a Lifetime movie.


----------



## TKLAWN

Twins game is so confusing, both teams wearing red, all the players wearing #42

#shortbus 

DohKay!


----------



## Camden

TKLAWN;2138447 said:


> Twins game is so confusing, both teams wearing red, all the players wearing #42
> 
> #shortbus
> 
> DohKay!


Think we'll score a run tonight?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;2138449 said:


> Think we'll score a run tonight?


Who are you kidding Roy. 0-162. We're comin'!!!!


----------



## andersman02

Greenery;2138439 said:


> Got three residential done all week. Flu or somthing, making deposits from both ends.


Bummer to hear.. First time sending my 2 maintenence guys out by themselves. They got 3 done as fast as with me with them...... Maybe I'm the problem


----------



## SSS Inc.

andersman02;2138453 said:


> Bummer to hear.. First time sending my 2 maintenence guys out by themselves. They got 3 done as fast as with me with them...... Maybe I'm the problem


#ThirdWheel


----------



## Greenery

Did albhh get perma-banned.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I tell you, it's witness protection


----------



## jimslawnsnow

It's funny having the pup out when the tv is on. It's her first time around tv


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Or someone is wanted by the law


----------



## Greenery

Maybe their just embarrassed to be foreclosed on and moved at night so the nosy neighbors wouldn't get in their bidness. You watch too much tv busdriver


----------



## Greenery

I mean come on if their wanted by law or going into witness protection are they going to bring their Fricken swingset with?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;2138462 said:


> Maybe their just embarrassed to be foreclosed on and moved at night so the nosy neighbors wouldn't get in their bidness. You watch too much tv busdriver


That's a good point


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Greenery;2138456 said:


> Did albhh get perma-banned.


His last activity was 3-30 at 519 pm


----------



## qualitycut

Or they still live there and sold the swingset and sandbox to buy meth


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Greenery;2138462 said:


> Maybe their just embarrassed to be foreclosed on and moved at night so the nosy neighbors wouldn't get in their bidness. You watch too much tv busdriver


Why wouldn't they just say they are moving? Or have a job change? Instead of moving in the middle of the night? That should draw alot more attention than someone moving in the daylight. Most people should be at during the day. Every one is home at night. Asleep, yes. Still home


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2138459 said:


> It's funny having the pup out when the tv is on. It's her first time around tv


You have had it how long and it has just seena tv?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Greenery;2138463 said:


> I mean come on if their wanted by law or going into witness protection are they going to bring their Fricken swingset with?


Kids still need to play


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2138469 said:


> You have had it how long and it has just seena tv?


Few weeks. We haven't had her in the main part of the house. She came to us with a severe UTI and skin infection. She's now not having to pee alot


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2138471 said:


> Few weeks. We haven't had her in the main part of the house. She came to us with a severe UTI and skin infection. She's now not having to pee alot


Oooohhhh that makes sense. Did you get it from a breeder or what?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2138472 said:


> Oooohhhh that makes sense. Did you get it from a breeder or what?


I'm not sure. Sounds odd,right?. We thought she was a breeder. Then it's said they are her kids dogs. When asking questions the kids has no clue, the mother has no clue. She has to contact her "dog master" or was it "manager". Fricking place was a mess. Lady has 6 kids, about 15 adult great danes. Doesn't pick up the crap. It's literally every sq ft. Her kids walk bare foot in it and then walk in the house with dog crap on thier feet squished between thier toes. Kids were severely under dressed for the 30 degrees it was out when we got there. What a junk hole. There was a ford truck parked there. She didn't know or see it there. Parked directly infront of hers


----------



## Greenery

Sounds like the exact type of place you shouldn't support by buying a dog from.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Greenery;2138474 said:


> Sounds like the exact type of place you shouldn't support by buying a dog from.


I didn't know this until we got there. Already gave money down. Wanted to get this poor pup the heck out of there


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Anyone watch Yukon men? Ever notice that Jessie seems like she's had voice coaching?


----------



## Green Grass

Anyone have any good podcast that they listen to


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;2138481 said:


> Anyone have any good podcast that they listen to


Chris Baker has a good one if your into Right wing Nut jobs.Thumbs Up


----------



## Camden

Green Grass;2138481 said:


> Anyone have any good podcast that they listen to


People actually listen to podcasts?


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2138483 said:


> People actually listen to podcasts?


What are they? I just listen to xm radio all the time.


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;2138483 said:


> People actually listen to podcasts?


Looking for something different to listen to instead of the same junk on the radio while I mow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Mischke Roadshow is pretty good. Tommy Mischke runs around the upper Midwest interviewing folks, seeing what makes them tick. Alot of times older people, or really artsy people so you get a completely different perspective on life.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2138483 said:


> People actually listen to podcasts?


Cafe.........


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2138486 said:


> Looking for something different to listen to instead of the same junk on the radio while I mow.


Get xm on your phone


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2138488 said:


> Cafe.........


Double again


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2138489 said:


> Get xm on your phone


I suppose that I could


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2138489 said:


> Get xm on your phone


Gotta pay for that. Plus it uses data.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2138492 said:


> Gotta pay for that. Plus it uses data.


23 a year and I have unlimited data sooooo......
I was one of the smart people who stuck out sprints changes. #unlimitedeverything


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2138493 said:


> 23 a year and I have unlimited data sooooo......
> I was one of the smart people who stuck out sprints changes. #unlimitedeverything


Yeah, I screwed up when we added phones for my parents and kid.I should have just opened another account and then I could have kept the unlimited my wife and I had.

Now we have 20 gigs / month between 5 phones, and we're constantly sweating the last 3 days.


----------



## Camden

Green Grass;2138486 said:


> Looking for something different to listen to instead of the same junk on the radio while I mow.


Hmmm....if you're not into listening to music how about a comedy act? I've heard some really good ones that were audio only. Just throwing out ideas...


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;2138486 said:


> Looking for something different to listen to instead of the same junk on the radio while I mow.


The Beiber Fever getting to you?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2138482 said:


> Chris Baker has a good one if your into Right wing Nut jobs.Thumbs Up


 ...........


----------



## CityGuy

58° and clouds moving in


----------



## banonea

Time for the flood run. Heading for breakfast ......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Nice day for the Flood Run. Enjoy Bano!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

My employee and his daughter is in the flood run today


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Good day to patch blacktop. Comes out of the bag nice today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just for you SSS.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

"We would like our sprinkler start-up done this week. If you are unable to do this just let me know and I will find someone else. Thanks."

I hate cafing people... It SNOWED last Friday.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2138520 said:


> "We would like our sprinkler start-up done this week. If you are unable to do this just let me know and I will find someone else. Thanks."
> 
> I hate cafing people... It SNOWED last Friday.


And it probably will in a couple weeks again


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2138519 said:


> Just for you SSS.....


Can you fix my pot hole?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

People already have sprinklers on


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;2138523 said:


> People already have sprinklers on


I thought about turning mine on.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yeah, if we don't get rain REAL soon people will be VERY anxious.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2138522 said:


> Can you fix my pot hole?


You have a Menard's I can get more material at?


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2138528 said:


> You have a Menard's I can get more material at?


Tried that didn't work


----------



## qualitycut

Chance of rain every day next week


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2138532 said:


> Tried that didn't work


Yeah, that's a bigger spot than I patch. Literally pot holes is all I do.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2138532 said:


> Tried that didn't work


Did you clean it out first? Sand, loose chunks. Then put it in and roll it with your truck tire?


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2138539 said:


> Did you clean it out first? Sand, loose chunks. Then put it in and roll it with your truck tire?


It needs a whole new base put in. It's soft under it.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2138541 said:


> It needs a whole new base put in. It's soft under it.


Whole driveway or just that spot?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2138534 said:


> Chance of rain every day next week


I have only 20%-30% though


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2138519 said:


> Just for you SSS.....


Looks good lawndude. You've officially laid more asphalt than me this year.


----------



## Camden

We're at the Twins game and my wife was holding a full bowl of soup when someone bumped her and it spilled ALL OVER HER. It's terrible. She definitely has burned skin on top of soiled clothes. I'm waiting for her outside the women's bathroom.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;2138545 said:


> We're at the Twins game and my wife was holding a full bowl of soup when someone bumped her and it spilled ALL OVER HER. It's terrible. She definitely has burned skin on top of soiled clothes. I'm waiting for her outside the women's bathroom.


Oh hell no. Go buy her a new shirt!! And some twins pants.

Edit: Who buys soup at a baseball game???? That's a clear violation.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2138545 said:


> We're at the Twins game and my wife was holding a full bowl of soup when someone bumped her and it spilled ALL OVER HER. It's terrible. She definitely has burned skin on top of soiled clothes. I'm waiting for her outside the women's bathroom.


Did it go down like this???


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;2138545 said:


> We're at the Twins game and my wife was holding a full bowl of soup when someone bumped her and it spilled ALL OVER HER. It's terrible. She definitely has burned skin on top of soiled clothes. I'm waiting for her outside the women's bathroom.


Who buys soup at a baseball game?


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2138542 said:


> Whole driveway or just that spot?


I need a whole driveway.


----------



## Camden

You guys clearly don't understand the type of woman I'm married to. She just asked if there's a place in the stadium to get a mani/pedi. That was right after she asked when halftime is...


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;2138552 said:


> You guys clearly don't understand the type of woman I'm married to. She just asked if there's a place in the stadium to get a mani/pedi. That was right after she asked when halftime is...


Wow!.............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2138552 said:


> You guys clearly don't understand the type of woman I'm married to. She just asked if there's a place in the stadium to get a mani/pedi. That was right after she asked when halftime is...


Nah, I'm pretty sure 1/2 of us know the type of gal you're married to.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2138554 said:


> Nah, I'm pretty sure 1/2 of us know the type of gal you're married to.


That's comforting. #TheStruggleIsReal


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2138555 said:


> That's comforting. #TheStruggleIsReal


Without a doubt......mine has the new DVR back to 95% full of Housewives, Dr. Phil, Party on Deck shows. That's what matters, ya know??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I see Mollie B is gonna be at Hinckely. Hopefully they'll send out tickets!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2138544 said:


> Looks good lawndude. You've officially laid more asphalt than me this year.


Wait, aren't you working today? Sounds like a problem...


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2138560 said:


> Wait, aren't you working today? Sounds like a problem...


No problems. We are out sweeping.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Today is almost a Mike's Black Cherry Hard lemonade day. I should go get some. 4 pack would be good.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Old guys are so slow. First ones to gripe when they get behind as well


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2138552 said:


> You guys clearly don't understand the type of woman I'm married to. She just asked if there's a place in the stadium to get a mani/pedi. That was right after she asked when halftime is...


Oh boy......


----------



## CityGuy

Banno you still with us? Bike crash in Mellor County, Mayo 1 responded as well.


----------



## Greenery

If I have to never drive downtown again life will be good. I don't know how you guys deal with all these dumbcafes.

I'm ready to RAGE.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2138561 said:


> No problems. We are out sweeping.


Ahhh... 10-4


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2138563 said:


> Today is almost a Mike's Black Cherry Hard lemonade day. I should go get some. 4 pack would be good.


I have a bunch of girlie beer that I got for thatching yards today. Coach thinks I should be drinking Blue Moon though.


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2138572 said:


> I have a bunch of girlie beer that I got for thatching yards today. Coach thinks I should be drinking Blue Moon though.


Not sure a beer that requires a slice of fruit to be drinkable is considered "manly".......

I do put lime in my Corona.....#FullDisclosure


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;2138574 said:


> Not sure a beer that requires a slice of fruit to be drinkable is considered "manly".......
> 
> I do put lime in my Corona.....#FullDisclosure


Women drink their beer with fruit.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Blue moon is one of my favorites. No fruit though.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;2138578 said:


> Blue moon is one of my favorites. No fruit though.


Same here. It's pretty much all I drink unless it's not available. Then I'll have Nordest or a cocktail.

Twins game ended up being pretty exciting. Acia and Park hit back to back homers in the 8th to break a 4-all game. Park's homer was a monster blast.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I ended up finding 3 Redd's + we have a couple of jars of home made moonshine I'll have to dig into.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm a lightweight when it's hard to play Call of Duty after 2 Redd's


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2138587 said:


> I ended up finding 3 Redd's + we have a couple of jars of home made moonshine I'll have to dig into.


Homemade moonshine sounds dangerous. Have fun!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2138597 said:


>


There ya go. I'm about to pass out.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Crazy play!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

He kicked it.


----------



## CityGuy

Total bs if they count that.


----------



## CityGuy

Sure taking their time on this one.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bull Cafe! Kicking motion.


----------



## Polarismalibu

What a cafing call


----------



## CityGuy

Total bs. Games are rigged. 

End of the Wild with that one.


----------



## SSS Inc.

What a joke. He kicked that son of a beatch. So what if it was behind the net.


----------



## Drakeslayer

We're Screwed!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;2138614 said:


> We're Screwed!


For sure!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Apple Pie Moonshine.

Everclear
Vodka
Cinnamon Sticks
Whatever else the wife put in.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2138617 said:


> Apple Pie Moonshine.
> 
> Everclear
> Vodka
> Cinnamon Sticks
> Whatever else the wife put in.


Looks dangerous.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2138617 said:


> Apple Pie Moonshine.
> 
> Everclear
> Vodka
> Cinnamon Sticks
> Whatever else the wife put in.


Can we get an after pic?


----------



## Drakeslayer

Spurgeons wife is pretty hot in that temp star commercial.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goallllllllllllllll


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2138622 said:


> Can we get an after pic?


Honestly??? The wife cut me off after a 1/2 jar. I've seen other family members drink this and be quite messed up.

Affected me less than the Redd's.

Wife and I are trying to figure it out.

SHOULD I drive?? No.

Can I walk and talk straight? Yes.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2138627 said:


> Honestly??? The wife cut me off after a 1/2 jar. I've seen other family members drink this and be quite messed up.
> 
> Affected me less than the Redd's.
> 
> Wife and I are trying to figure it out.
> 
> SHOULD I drive?? No.
> 
> Can I walk and talk straight? Yes.


You type better than quality


----------



## Drakeslayer

Q must be in bed with a Tinder try out.


----------



## CityGuy

57° and a few clouds


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2138514 said:


> Nice day for the Flood Run. Enjoy Bano!!


Had a great time, unfortunately seen 2 accidents, 1 with a fatality..........prayers to them.


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;2138544 said:


> Looks good lawndude. You've officially laid more asphalt than me this year.


I got a whole complex that we are waiting to hear on to do that to as well. Got to wait for hot mix first. Plant here is saying end of the month to first week of April


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2138569 said:


> Banno you still with us? Bike crash in Mellor County, Mayo 1 responded as well.


I rhink that was in WI, we went by it. I belive 2 bikes in the ditch if it was the one i think it is.


----------



## unit28

banonea;2138640 said:


> Had a great time, unfortunately seen 2 accidents, 1 with a fatality..........prayers to them.


I'm seriously thinking of getting a motorcycle. Looks fun......
But for that reason /(accident's) I'm still on the fence.


----------



## Doughboy12

unit28;2138644 said:


> I'm seriously thinking of getting a motorcycle. Looks fun......
> But for that reason /(accident's) I'm still on the fence.


Cafe NO.......
Way too many distracted drivers out there these days. You have no shot anymore.........IMHO


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2138644 said:


> I'm seriously thinking of getting a motorcycle. Looks fun......
> But for that reason /(accident's) I'm still on the fence.


You can rent one for $300+/- for the weekend. Djagusch has done it. I think I will this summer.

I used to have one, hated driving on the freeway, but liked cruising around town.

I might try to get one this summer and take the wife for a ride with her sister and BIL for a weekend. They have one, some other good friends in WI that live next to the in-laws have one.

Do I want to own one? No way in hell. Just like Pillsbury said.


----------



## banonea

unit28;2138644 said:


> I'm seriously thinking of getting a motorcycle. Looks fun......
> But for that reason /(accident's) I'm still on the fence.


Had to get on my computer to answer this one, too much typing for the phone.......

4 things:

1. Educate yourself.....
If you have never rode or it has been a long time since you did, take a riders course. it is 3 days and there is lots of knowledge. they provide the bike for you and it will give you a discount on your insurance.

2. Buy for your ability.....
When you decide to get your first bike, Look around before you buy. Find one that fits you good for your ability and don't be afraid to start smaller and work up. I see allot of guys get full dress Harleys and should never ride anything bigger than a dirt bike. that is ware most people get into trouble or hurt BAD........

3. Dress for the slide, not for the ride......
Road rash hurts, Leather is best, but at the very least boots jeans and gloves. I see to many stupid people wear flip flops and shorts on all kinds of bikes. On top of the road rash, you look like a dork like that.....

4. Leave the bottles in the bar.....
No matter how what your tolerance is for booze is *DON"T EVER DRINK AND RIDE* you need all the reaction time you can get on a bike. I see too many people on benefit rides fly from stop to stop so they can slam a few bears then go to the next stop and do the same thing. I will not ride with anyone that has anything to drink, not even my friends. I have pulled keys and even gone as far as knocking a coupe of them out to save them from killing themselves from drinking and riding. It is just stupid, period!

I have over 40 years on bikes ( started riding when I was 5 on a mini bike) add 30 of them are on street bikes. I have owned around 20 different ones from rockets to cruisers and one thing is consent, there is always going to be people that don't look for bikes, *BUT* I have almost been hit as much if not more in my truck than on my bike. The thing to remember when on a bike is no matter what you ride, you will always have a target on your back. that is why you must ride defensively *AT ALL TIMES* know what is around you and what your outs are at all times. No matter how safe the roads become, there is always going to be things that come up and happen. If you think like that, there is nothing better in the world than a ride on a winding road to relive the stress of a long day.....



Doughboy12;2138645 said:


> Café NO.......
> Way too many distracted drivers out there these days. You have no shot anymore.........IMHO


You are correct, there are. But you are more likely to be killed on a 4 wheeler or a sled than a bike. on a bike, survival skills kick in and keep you from doing stupid café, for the most part.... On a sled or 4 wheeler, you will push your luck because you think the dirt or snow wont hurt as much. I got a few friends that are paralyzed for life from taking jumps and falling off and breaking backs or necks. Is it a dangerous activity, yes. should you not enjoy the benefits of it because of that, NO. look how many people are killed from ice fishing every year from falling through the ice or carbon monoxide poising every year.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;2138570 said:


> If I have to never drive downtown again life will be good. I don't know how you guys deal with all these dumbcafes.
> 
> I'm ready to RAGE.


I'd rather deal with people downtown than a Menard's on a weekend.


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;2138641 said:


> I got a whole complex that we are waiting to hear on to do that to as well. Got to wait for hot mix first. Plant here is saying end of the month to first week of April


Ummm I think it's the middle of April already.


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;2138658 said:


> Ummm I think it's the middle of April already.


Sorry, meant end of April, first of may


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2138654 said:


> I'd rather deal with people downtown than a Menard's on a weekend.


I try to avoid those places during the spring anyway. Employees are no better. Stopped at home cheapo by bano yesterday looking for work tunes. Hearing protection with a radio. I thought it would be quicker to ask where they were than run all over the store. Wrong. Ask a guy. He has no clue and says they don't have any. Wife says " yes you cafeing do" so he asks a lady and she has no clue. They are asking what would you use them for and how. I said screw it and searched. After I found them and decided I wanted a digital display one, the guy I asked followed us down the aisle. He goes these are not what you are looking for, these are for safety" I said yes these are, but not the exact ones I wanted. I also told he needs to know his cafeing products and left


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I forgot to ad, I have people see my work shirt on and ask for advice. I don't give them any unless they hire me. Then they get it in the form of work


----------



## unit28

Well I took the safety course back in the 1900's

I bought an XL100 when I was 11yo 
That was 1977 if my memory is correct


Oh boy......


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;2138661 said:


> I forgot to ad, I have people see my work shirt on and ask for advice. I don't give them any unless they hire me. Then they get it in the form of work


Just meet them on site 
then add a consultant fee to the bid


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2138652 said:


> Had to get on my computer to answer this one, too much typing for the phone.......
> 
> 4 things:
> 
> 1. Educate yourself.....
> If you have never rode or it has been a long time since you did, take a riders course. it is 3 days and there is lots of knowledge. they provide the bike for you and it will give you a discount on your insurance.
> 
> 2. Buy for your ability.....
> When you decide to get your first bike, Look around before you buy. Find one that fits you good for your ability and don't be afraid to start smaller and work up. I see allot of guys get full dress Harleys and should never ride anything bigger than a dirt bike. that is ware most people get into trouble or hurt BAD........
> 
> 3. Dress for the slide, not for the ride......
> Road rash hurts, Leather is best, but at the very least boots jeans and gloves. I see to many stupid people wear flip flops and shorts on all kinds of bikes. On top of the road rash, you look like a dork like that.....
> 
> 4. Leave the bottles in the bar.....
> No matter how what your tolerance is for booze is *DON"T EVER DRINK AND RIDE* you need all the reaction time you can get on a bike. I see too many people on benefit rides fly from stop to stop so they can slam a few bears then go to the next stop and do the same thing. I will not ride with anyone that has anything to drink, not even my friends. I have pulled keys and even gone as far as knocking a coupe of them out to save them from killing themselves from drinking and riding. It is just stupid, period!
> 
> I have over 40 years on bikes ( started riding when I was 5 on a mini bike) add 30 of them are on street bikes. I have owned around 20 different ones from rockets to cruisers and one thing is consent, there is always going to be people that don't look for bikes, *BUT* I have almost been hit as much if not more in my truck than on my bike. The thing to remember when on a bike is no matter what you ride, you will always have a target on your back. that is why you must ride defensively *AT ALL TIMES* know what is around you and what your outs are at all times. No matter how safe the roads become, there is always going to be things that come up and happen. If you think like that, there is nothing better in the world than a ride on a winding road to relive the stress of a long day.....
> 
> You are correct, there are. But you are more likely to be killed on a 4 wheeler or a sled than a bike. on a bike, survival skills kick in and keep you from doing stupid café, for the most part.... On a sled or 4 wheeler, you will push your luck because you think the dirt or snow wont hurt as much. I got a few friends that are paralyzed for life from taking jumps and falling off and breaking backs or necks. Is it a dangerous activity, yes. should you not enjoy the benefits of it because of that, NO. look how many people are killed from ice fishing every year from falling through the ice or carbon monoxide poising every year.......


Banno,
Do you think at times some motorcycle riders do stupid things and "you" all get grouped together as being bad riders?
I know I have seen some stupid ones and I even find myself thinking they all need to be better at sharing the road. 
Respect the cars and they will respect you.
Just my opinion.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2138665 said:


> Banno,
> Do you think at times some motorcycle riders do stupid things and "you" all get grouped together as being bad riders?
> I know I have seen some stupid ones and I even find myself thinking they all need to be better at sharing the road.
> Respect the cars and they will respect you.
> Just my opinion.


In my opinion, there are a LOT of stupid motorcycle riders that should never be behind a set of handlebars. ran into more than I like to see on the flood run yesterday, and yes, they make the rest of the good, respectful bikers look bad because we all get grouped into the same group. had more than one confrontation with people about the way they ride.

I spent 10 years as the president of A.B.A.T.E of Minnesota ( American Bikers for Awareness Training and Education). We lobbied for biker right and legislation at the state and federal level. Dealt with stupid on both sides of the issues and the biggest problem was miss information and it was our job to educate them. some were harder than others but when you have someone that looks like me standing in front of you talking, weather it was fear, interest or curiosity for the most part, they would listen.........:laughing:


----------



## Camden

Just completed a major overhaul of my fantasy lineup. Harvick's out


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2138667 said:


> Just completed a major overhaul of my fantasy lineup. Harvick's out


There's a race today??


----------



## unit28

CityGuy;2138665 said:


> Banno,
> Do you think at times some motorcycle riders do stupid things and "you" all get grouped together as being bad riders?
> I know I have seen some stupid ones and I even find myself thinking they all need to be better at sharing the road.
> Respect the cars and they will respect you.
> Just my opinion.


What are you saying......cars are to slow?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This is fun.....






I need to find a stiffer brush though.


----------



## qualitycut

Damn lwnmmrman was boozing and I missed it.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2138672 said:


> Damn lwnmmrman was boozing and I missed it.


And it looks like he is functional today, didn't even loose his glasses! Lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2138672 said:


> Damn lwnmmrman was boozing and I missed it.


Didn't miss much. Had a buzz for about 1/2 hour, til I tried that moonshine.


----------



## TKLAWN

Doughboy12;2138645 said:


> Cafe NO.......
> Way too many distracted drivers out there these days. You have no shot anymore.........IMHO


Exactly why i sold mine, don't trust other people.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2138675 said:


> Didn't miss much. Had a buzz for about 1/2 hour, til I tried that moonshine.


Then what, you sobered up or went nighty night?


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2138676 said:


> Exactly why i sold mine, don't trust other people.


This, after I got ran into a curb and about went down I sold mine.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2138678 said:


> Then what, you sobered up or went nighty night?


Pretty much sobered up. Had horrible heartburn. Stuff was disgusting, IMO.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2138679 said:


> This, after I got ran into a curb and about went down I sold mine.


Sold mine after 4 tickets in 3 months.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2138681 said:


> Sold mine after 4 tickets in 3 months.


I had a croch rocket when in was 18 (stupid idea) got me 5 days in jail


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;2138669 said:


> What are you saying......cars are to slow?


No I'm saying I've seen some very stupid riders making very stupid manovers. Pulling out in front of cars, not stoping for stop signs, passing in no passing zones, the list goes on.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2138683 said:


> No I'm saying I've seen some very stupid riders making very stupid manovers. Pulling out in front of cars, not stoping for stop signs, passing in no passing zones, the list goes on.


So no different than people in cars?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hope no one has Jr...


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2138660 said:


> I try to avoid those places during the spring anyway. Employees are no better. Stopped at home cheapo by bano yesterday looking for work tunes. Hearing protection with a radio. I thought it would be quicker to ask where they were than run all over the store. Wrong. Ask a guy. He has no clue and says they don't have any. Wife says " yes you cafeing do" so he asks a lady and she has no clue. They are asking what would you use them for and how. I said screw it and searched. After I found them and decided I wanted a digital display one, the guy I asked followed us down the aisle. He goes these are not what you are looking for, these are for safety" I said yes these are, but not the exact ones I wanted. I also told he needs to know his cafeing products and left


I just search what I need in the Home Dumpster app and it says where it is in the store, I don't talk to anyone


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2138670 said:


> This is fun.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to find a stiffer brush though.


I did that one last year... used a shorter bolt and that helped!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2138687 said:


> I just search what I need in the Home Dumpster app and it says where it is in the store, I don't talk to anyone


I just search in Amazon Prime and have it dropped off 2 days later for free.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2138689 said:


> I just search in Amazon Prime and have it dropped off 2 days later for free.


Also very true...


----------



## Drakeslayer

cbservicesllc;2138686 said:


> Hope no one has Jr...


I do. What happened? I'm not watching.


----------



## unit28

Time for zaditor.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2138688 said:


> I did that one last year... used a shorter bolt and that helped!


I've gotten a hand scrubber to get the really tough grime, then go over it with the drill.

Going pretty slow, my back is still stiff from putting in my parent's floor and caulking last week.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2138692 said:


> I do. What happened? I'm not watching.


Basically didn't start... something with the ECU or transmission, 2 laps down right away... I know he came back out and got one lap back... not sure where he's at now


----------



## Green Grass

My wife tired selling my lazer in her garage sale.


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;2138697 said:


> My wife tired selling my lazer in her garage sale.


No takers?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2138699 said:


> No takers?


It WAS an Exmark.


----------



## cbservicesllc

What the heck happened to Kyle Busch!?!?


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;2138699 said:


> No takers?


I said $7000. I don't think it Was the bargain he was looking for.


----------



## Drakeslayer

cbservicesllc;2138701 said:


> What the heck happened to Kyle Busch!?!?


Into the wall. Went to garage.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2138701 said:


> What the heck happened to Kyle Busch!?!?


What ever happened it helped me.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2138703 said:


> Into the wall. Went to garage.


F f f f f f


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2138703 said:


> Into the wall. Went to garage.


Son of a... Kenseth too...


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2138705 said:


> F f f f f f


Agreed.....


----------



## Bill1090

Not that I'm complaining, but it's hot out!


----------



## Camden

I didn't see one lap of the race but after seeing my score it doesn't look like I had a single driver finish the race :crying:


----------



## banonea

Quiet in here tonight


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;2138720 said:


> Quiet in here tonight


Enjoying the nice weather outside.


----------



## banonea

Did that as well. Dropped 3 trees at my house and got it ready to load tomorrow......


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;2138720 said:


> Quiet in here tonight


I was smoking doobies and drinking aftershock. J/K

I was sending bids out.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2138737 said:


> I was smoking doobies and drinking aftershock. (


You would being a Minneapolis hippie


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;2138737 said:


> I was smoking doobies and drinking aftershock. J/K
> 
> I was sending bids out.


However you relax...........


----------



## banonea

Hoping to get a few more clean ups done tomorrow. No rain till the evening and i got a feeling we will be mowing by next week if not sooner on a few. I got dandelions on one already.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

64°F, dark outside. Been like that for a while now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yep, still dark out.


----------



## CityGuy

First day of 10's.
60° and clear.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2138754 said:


> First day of 10's.
> 60° and clear.


Poor guy...........


----------



## mnlefty

SSS seven days a week schedule is for the birds... I worked a 3/4 day on Saturday, then went up to my dad's yesterday for a bunch of stuff, and topped it off with a ton of yard work when I got home.

I hate starting off Monday more tired then Friday. I guess I'm just a guy who likes/needs at least part of the weekend to relax and recharge. And in the words of Garth Brooks, "I'm much too young to feel this dam old".


----------



## jimslawnsnow

mnlefty;2138761 said:


> And in the words of Garth Brooks, "I'm much too young to feel this dam old".


I say that every day. The only time I sat down this weekend was when I was driving something


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2138760 said:


> Poor guy...........


Haven't done anything yet. Melter wouldn't start again.


----------



## CityGuy

64° and clouds

Feels pretty nice out.


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2138762 said:


> I say that every day. The only time I sat down this weekend was when I was driving something


This.............


----------



## SSS Inc.

Sweeper down!! Hydraulic leak + underground garage = not too good.


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;2138544 said:


> Looks good lawndude. You've officially laid more asphalt than me this year.


Are these the pictures you screen shot and use to educate customers on why you price is X compared to the other guys price of Y.



SSS Inc.;2138561 said:


> No problems. We are out sweeping.


Had this discussion this morning. lots of sweepers out today. What gets swept during the day? Underground parking at apartments?



banonea;2138666 said:


> In my opinion, there are a LOT of stupid motorcycle riders that should never be behind a set of handlebars. ran into more than I like to see on the flood run yesterday, and yes, they make the rest of the good, respectful bikers look bad because we all get grouped into the same group. had more than one confrontation with people about the way they ride.
> 
> I spent 10 years as the president of A.B.A.T.E of Minnesota ( American Bikers for Awareness Training and Education). We lobbied for biker right and legislation at the state and federal level. Dealt with stupid on both sides of the issues and the biggest problem was miss information and it was our job to educate them. some were harder than others but when you have someone that looks like me standing in front of you talking, weather it was fear, interest or curiosity for the most part, they would listen.........:laughing:


I used to ride alot. Everything you have wrote is well said. There are alot of idiots in cars and it's only getting worse. Keep alert and be defensive at all times. The one advantage is a bike can maneuver and stop quickly compared to a car. Always have a bail out plan. You also need to be a quick thinker. This isn't the case for everyone. Like Bano said start small. Learn the basics. Move up slowly. So many people are going out and buying big baggers right now. Also on the sport bike side everyone jumps right into the 1000cc bikes. Most couldn't handle a Ninja 250.
Like anything bikers get a bad name from old media, and the few idiots that ruin it for everyone else. No different than any other sport though.
I begged my parents to let me get a rocket when I was 17. I had alot of experience on bikes but they knew better. I was young and dumb and would be dead forsure. I finally bought my first one around 21. Still did some stupid things and I'm happy to be ok after some close calls.



LwnmwrMan22;2138689 said:


> I just search in Amazon Prime and have it dropped off 2 days later for free.


This.



SSS Inc.;2138770 said:


> Sweeper down!! Hydraulic leak + underground garage = not too good.


This might answer my question from earlier.


----------



## ryde307

Obviously was the first nice weekend out. Nonstop calls, When is my clean up going to be done?, I have some weeds, We need the sprinklers on, ect..


----------



## qualitycut

How hard is it to follow someone. Tell the guys to follow me and they stay 15 cars back and hit the lights i dont.


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;2138770 said:


> Sweeper down!! Hydraulic leak + underground garage = not too good.


I just had to replace a gasket on my drive motor. It was an easy repair believe it or not.



ryde307;2138773 said:


> Had this discussion this morning. lots of sweepers out today. What gets swept during the day? Underground parking at apartments?


During the day on a weekend I can sweep doctor's offices and banks.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;2138770 said:


> Sweeper down!! Hydraulic leak + underground garage = not too good.


Doh........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wilson's Nursery people seem decent. We'll see how prompt they are.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2138782 said:


> Wilson's Nursery people seem decent. We'll see how prompt they are.


Just heard a rumor this weekend that they are closing and sold the property.


----------



## Bill1090

Jim, how did your radio ad go?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2138783 said:


> Just heard a rumor this weekend that they are closing and sold the property.


He seemed very anxious to get stuff sold.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2138785 said:


> He seemed very anxious to get stuff sold.


Although they were hauling trees into the property and getting ready to dig more, so who knows.


----------



## ryde307

Decided to try bow hunting, and turkey hunting for the first time. Bought my bow Tuesday and had a good Sat.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2138786 said:


> Although they were hauling trees into the property and getting ready to dig more, so who knows.


It sounded like they would close after this summer. Again it was just something I was told from a friend so it may not even be true.
I did see Hedberg opened up there Chanhassen Wholesale lot. It is part of The Mustard Seed Garden Center on 101 just south of Chanhassen.

Not a whole lot there when I drove by though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2138788 said:


> It sounded like they would close after this summer. Again it was just something I was told from a friend so it may not even be true.
> I did see Hedberg opened up there Chanhassen Wholesale lot. It is part of The Mustard Seed Garden Center on 101 just south of Chanhassen.
> 
> Not a whole lot there when I drove by though.


They gave me a deal on some 8' Arborvitae cause they're trying to clear out a field to swap over for trees. Said they had to get rid of 90 of them.


----------



## Drakeslayer

ryde307;2138787 said:


> Decided to try bow hunting, and turkey hunting for the first time. Bought my bow Tuesday and had a good Sat.


Nice!Thumbs Up did you get the bird in Chanhassen


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2138791 said:


> They gave me a deal on some 8' Arborvitae cause they're trying to clear out a field to swap over for trees. Said they had to get rid of 90 of them.


What kind of deal I need some for my house.


----------



## ryde307

Drakeslayer;2138792 said:


> Nice!Thumbs Up did you get the bird in Chanhassen


This one was from down by Jordan, Near MN Valley. I haven't seen any near my house. 
My neighbor trail cams the deer and says there used to be alot of turkeys. If one does show up frequently there is a chance a coyote might make it disappear with an arrow.


----------



## qualitycut

So company is out doing like 6 houses by a job we are at. Has 2 mowers with Thatchers and baggers. They are using a blue bird and blowing all the thatch onto tarps. Its the same guy who plowed snow onto my lot this winter


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2138793 said:


> What kind of deal I need some for my house.


$85 for 7', $135 for 8' $185 for 10's.

They looked much healthier than Gertens.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2138796 said:


> $85 for 7', $135 for 8' $185 for 10's.
> 
> They looked much healthier than Gertens.


I need 5 and have to put them in my backyard by hand. Was just looking at 5ft but they were around $90 if I remember correctly. Looks like I may have to call Wilsons and I might have a weekend project.


----------



## Bill1090

ryde307;2138787 said:


> Decided to try bow hunting, and turkey hunting for the first time. Bought my bow Tuesday and had a good Sat.


Atta boy! Sounds like a great first bow hunt!


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2138795 said:


> So company is out doing like 6 houses by a job we are at. Has 2 mowers with Thatchers and baggers. They are using a blue bird and blowing all the thatch onto tarps. Its the same guy who plowed snow onto my lot this winter


Yuck, sounds terrible...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Knew I should have traded my truck in instead of having them fix the ac and tie rod. 4 cafing days they have had it now making it real hard to get work done


----------



## Drakeslayer

Looking dark to the west


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://videowall.accuweather.com/de...-falls-near-evergreen-colorado?autoStart=true


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2138803 said:


> Looking dark to the west


Check out the radar. Looks like more than a 20% chance


----------



## qualitycut

Im cafeing done doing 1 time clean ups for non customers. Always *****ing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2138819 said:


> Im cafeing done doing 1 time clean ups for non customers. Always *****ing.


Now you're catching on!!!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2138822 said:


> Now you're catching on!!!


Well damn there was a few leafs they didnt get in the rose bush and didnt get the leafs out of the window well 6 ft deep and no ladder or anything. Its all mulch and damn near impossible to get it absolutely spotless without getting mulch every where.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2138823 said:


> Well damn there was a few leafs they didnt get in the rose bush and didnt get the leafs out of the window well 6 ft deep and no ladder or anything. Its all mulch and damn near impossible to get it absolutely spotless without getting mulch every where.


Lawn vacs with a hose accessory work perfectly for getting down into window wells. They're pretty expensive to purchase for just that purpose but if you need one for other work then it's a piece of equipment I would encourage everyone to consider purchasing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2138823 said:


> Well damn there was a few leafs they didnt get in the rose bush and didnt get the leafs out of the window well 6 ft deep and no ladder or anything. Its all mulch and damn near impossible to get it absolutely spotless without getting mulch every where.


That reminds me. The guys will need a ladder on Thursday.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2138828 said:


> That reminds me. The guys will need a ladder on Thursday.


Yea I'mgoing back to get the 10 leafs out tomorrow


----------



## qualitycut

And I know they should have got those leafs o5ts more the fact that when she called she was so cafing rude even after I said we will be back out. Thats what pisses me off. Then she says the guy who does the other houses next store didnt miss it. Then hore him.


----------



## Bill1090

Everyone is running all out mowing here. Grass be going crazy.


----------



## banonea

ryde307;2138774 said:


> Obviously was the first nice weekend out. Nonstop calls, When is my clean up going to be done?, I have some weeds, We need the sprinklers on, ect..


Got that today. We started mowing today.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

Well this isn't going well. So how are the Twins doing?


----------



## CityGuy

Well the wild are going in the crapper already.

61 and light rain


----------



## qualitycut

Is it winter yet?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2138843 said:


> Is it winter yet?


Winter is great! Miss it already.


----------



## qualitycut

So chicken extra steak means 1 scoop chicken abd 2 scoops steak lol. A week ago this kid was getting yelled at fir screwing up. They should put him on the lettuce


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2138845 said:


> Winter is great! Miss it already.


Diddo..
.
.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2138846 said:


> So chicken extra steak means 1 scoop chicken abd 2 scoops steak lol. A week ago this kid was getting yelled at fir screwing up. They should put him on the lettuce


I'm not sure I can ever have a Chipotle again after last week.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2138849 said:


> I'm not sure I can ever have a Chipotle again after last week.


Poopy pants?


----------



## CityGuy

goal..................


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2138841 said:


> Well this isn't going well. So how are the Twins doing?


Twins are up!


----------



## mnlefty

cbservicesllc;2138853 said:


> Twins are up!


Man, Park has legit power. The one the other day that cleared the batters eye in center, now nearly upper deck to the opposite field.


----------



## qualitycut

That Spurgeon commercial. He says I look forward to coming home and his hot ass wife comes walking out. I wouldn't leave my damn home


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2138850 said:


> Poopy pants?


The lime salt they use for the brown rice. They had put so much in a batch rice last week, it burned my mouth. It tasted like I had a spoonful of salt with each bite.

I had already left and gotten to a property in a complete different part of town, so I couldn't just go back.

I tried to scrape the toppings off without getting to the rice, but it was absolutely disgusting.


----------



## qualitycut

Chance of rain every day besides Friday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2138857 said:


> Chance of rain every day besides Friday.


Catch 22. It'll get the irrigation questions to stop, but then the grass will take off.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2138858 said:


> Catch 22. It'll get the irrigation questions to stop, but then the grass will take off.


Neighbor of a customer had his running today when we were dethatching was pissed. He didn't need them on, his yard was green and abkut 5 inches long.


----------



## CityGuy

Goal...............................


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;2138860 said:


> Goal...............................


Were even at 2.
Might have a game now.


----------



## cbservicesllc

mnlefty;2138854 said:


> Man, Park has legit power. The one the other day that cleared the batters eye in center, now nearly upper deck to the opposite field.


Yeah, it's crazy... he's kind of redeeming that Nishioka disaster... I had a lot of pre-conceived notions based on that


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2138855 said:


> That Spurgeon commercial. He says I look forward to coming home and his hot ass wife comes walking out. I wouldn't leave my damn home


Oh yeah......


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2138861 said:


> Were even at 2.
> Might have a game now.


They lose this they really dont have a chance. They win still don't


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2138859 said:


> Neighbor of a customer had his running today when we were dethatching was pissed. He didn't need them on, his yard was green and abkut 5 inches long.


I turned mine on yesterday... My yard was crisp... turned way down though


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2138865 said:


> I turned mine on yesterday... My yard was crisp... turned way down though


I attempted to start mine yesterday but my check valve is bad so I have to pull my strainer out of the water.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Good thing I got the yard dethatched this weekend. Got home and there was a TK Lawn sign in the yard. Time to pay I guess:realmad:


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;2138867 said:


> I attempted to start mine yesterday but my check valve is bad so I have to pull my strainer out of the water.


Zebra mussels?:laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

Goal!!!!!!!!'!!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Goal!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

5 break aways in a row without so much as a sniff of a shot.....
Someone finally decides to throw one at the net and low and behold they get a goal...

#RocketScience I tell ya.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If I could get my Feb/March and now April money for plowing, I'd get tickets for Wed.


----------



## Doughboy12

Pouring rain.......attm


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2138876 said:


> If I could get my Feb/March and now April money for plowing, I'd get tickets for all of us Wed.


IFIFY........:waving:


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2138876 said:


> If I could get my Feb/March and now April money for plowing, I'd get tickets for Wed.


Glad I'm not the only one waiting on that


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;2138868 said:


> Good thing I got the yard dethatched this weekend. Got home and there was a TK Lawn sign in the yard. Time to pay I guess:realmad:


Don't worry I am sure he put it down real thin.


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;2138870 said:


> Zebra mussels?:laughing:


I hope not in my holding pond.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2138876 said:


> If I could get my Feb/March and now April money for plowing, I'd get tickets for Wed.


I got a $1500 check from a customer 2 weeks ago. I have called them 4 times and I can't get them to call me back. I have no idea why they sent me the check.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;2138880 said:


> Don't worry I am sure he put it down real thin.


Now that you say that I didn't see any on the sidewalk or drivewayjust a sign in the yard.


----------



## TKLAWN

Drakeslayer;2138868 said:


> Good thing I got the yard dethatched this weekend. Got home and there was a TK Lawn sign in the yard. Time to pay I guess:realmad:


Can't get much more efficient than that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2138882 said:


> I got a $1500 check from a customer 2 weeks ago. I have called them 4 times and I can't get them to call me back. I have no idea why they sent me the check.


I have 2 properties next to each other, they're into me for about $7,000 at the moment.

Called them at the end of March, saying I hadn't seen Feb or March. They said "payment was being processed".

Now there's another $2300 on the books for April.


----------



## TKLAWN

Drakeslayer;2138884 said:


> Now that you say that I didn't see any on the sidewalk or drivewayjust a sign in the yard.


True professional, i blow everything off when I'm done.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2138884 said:


> Now that you say that I didn't see any on the sidewalk or drivewayjust a sign in the yard.


He used straight liquid. Or at least that's what I tell people.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2138887 said:


> True professional, i blow everything off when I'm done.


Hey now......


----------



## Drakeslayer

TKLAWN;2138887 said:


> True professional, i blow everything off when I'm done.


Looks good! Thank you.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2138874 said:


> 5 break aways in a row without so much as a sniff of a shot.....
> Someone finally decides to throw one at the net and low and behold they get a goal...
> 
> #RocketScience I tell ya.


Quit exaggerating. ..

Thought you were going to call me to look at that skid stuff?


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2138889 said:


> Hey now......


That's what I was thinking. Thank goodness my wife works from home on Tuesday and not Monday.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2138867 said:


> I attempted to start mine yesterday but my check valve is bad so I have to pull my strainer out of the water.


Ahhhh yes...


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2138890 said:


> Looks good! Thank you.


Tru green is probably cheaper


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2138892 said:


> That's what I was thinking. Thank goodness my wife works from home on Tuesday and not Monday.


And now he knows.

65° breezy


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2138891 said:


> Quit exaggerating. ..
> 
> Thought you were going to call me to look at that skid stuff?


He's thinking of a way to keep the money in house.


----------



## qualitycut

Hmmmm so we going to be working tomorrow?


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2138897 said:


> Hmmmm so we going to be working tomorrow?


Track machines can always work in the mud.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2138899 said:


> Track machines can always work in the mud.


We haven't started landscaping yet. Trying to get clean ups done.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2138894 said:


> Tru green is probably cheaper


So they do your stuff?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like they took out the "mainly before 7 am" and now have showers all day.


----------



## qualitycut

Goal!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Goal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2138901 said:


> So they do your stuff?


Yea right. ......


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;2138887 said:


> True professional, i blow everything off when I'm done.


Or he forgot to open the spreader.


----------



## qualitycut

Steady rain........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh oh.........


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2138909 said:


> Oh oh.........


I didn't figure you as a hockey guy?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Dagger......


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2138909 said:


> Oh oh.........


Shut it.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2138910 said:


> I didn't figure you as a hockey guy?


Not really. My oldest has gotten into the Wild, so I'm watching with him.

Sent an email for some tickets for Wednesday. We'll see if the guy responds.

Figure it's be a good game for their first one.

My oldest has been to one before, but I think he was 5?? He's 14 now.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2138886 said:


> I have 2 properties next to each other, they're into me for about $7,000 at the moment.
> 
> Called them at the end of March, saying I hadn't seen Feb or March. They said "payment was being processed".
> 
> Now there's another $2300 on the books for April.


That just sucks... I only have a few thousand out from winter...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2138914 said:


> That just sucks... I only have a few thousand out from winter...


With April included, I'm sitting on $25k+ right now.  It has gotten WAY slow, even from good customers.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2138902 said:


> Looks like they took out the "mainly before 7 am" and now have showers all day.


Greeeeeeeat...


----------



## Drakeslayer

Goal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2138915 said:


> With April included, I'm sitting on $25k+ right now.  It has gotten WAY slow, even from good customers.


Do you have an operating line of credit or do you float that much from your own account? If you're trying to do it on your own it might be worth your while to check into getting a LOC.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2138918 said:


> Do you have an operating line of credit or do you float that much from your own account? If you're trying to do it on your own it might be worth your while to check into getting a LOC.


I use a line of credit. But it still sucks. I've put money out for mulch jobs, today I paid for $2500 in bushes (we get paid for that job Friday) but still, buying the fert, getting guys going for cleanups, blah, blah, blah, it would be nice just to get the money in for Feb/March right now.


----------



## qualitycut

Somehow my phone switched to the non mobile version of this site.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2138924 said:


> Somehow my phone switched to the non mobile version of this site.


"Request desktop site"


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2138926 said:


> "Request desktop site"


I didn't do anything.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Twins game called, they win 7-4 after 6 innings... We're comin!


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2138891 said:


> Quit exaggerating. ..
> 
> Thought you were going to call me to look at that skid stuff?


That was if it was a wash out... 
I was tied up all day.
Tomorrow? (Just got that in under the wire...)


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;2138932 said:


> Twins game called, they win 7-4 after 6 innings... We're comin!


Nice! I thought tomorrow would be a double-header. 4-9 now. Do they get to .500??? I say no way, time will tell.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's raining out.


----------



## CityGuy

44° and light rain


----------



## unit28

No gutter talk today.....
.go vikes


----------



## Bill1090

This site is screwed up. When I turned to this page the same stuff as the last one showed up.


----------



## Bill1090

53° 
Cloudy
On and off sprinkles


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm sending my guys out. Not sure how much they'll get done, but I'm sending them to places with few trees, pretty wide open stuff so we more or less just make an appearance with a bagger.


----------



## Doughboy12

Looks like a mulch day for me..........
Oh, and dig out two dogwood bushes.

Had a dethatch day planned.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

Welp... guess the last few dethathings are off today... And the cleanups...


----------



## banonea

Sprinkles here. Going to see what we can do.......


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2138948 said:


> Welp... guess the last few dethathings are off today... And the cleanups...


Yea I just told them to hold off of as well. Se if it dries out some.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yeah, I pulled the bagging idea. Running my guys down to Washington Ave to dig the holes for these trees on Thursday. That should get them to noon. 

We'll see what the rain does then. Channel 4 says more rain after 11.


----------



## CityGuy

Light steady sprinkles.

Off to wash bridges if this tanker ever fills up.
2 inch hose to fill 6000 gallons is taking awhile.


----------



## qualitycut

What a mess down in Texas.


----------



## CityGuy

So all f those plastic ball thing we put in our tanker were taken out by the company we bought them from and replaced with ones of a different plastic. Now today we are finding that they are collapsing in on themselves. Hmm this could be a problem.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2138952 said:


> Light steady sprinkles.
> 
> Off to wash bridges if this tanker ever fills up.
> 2 inch hose to fill 6000 gallons is taking awhile.


127 gal/min so about 45 minutes.


----------



## snowman55

Don't turn on water in New Brighton.
Wells are dry they are writing fines.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;2138956 said:


> Don't turn on water in New Brighton.
> Wells are dry they are writing fines.


That's what is going to be happening more and more.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## qualitycut

Anyone out doing clean ups?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2138960 said:


> Anyone out doing clean ups?


I'm starting irrigation, does that count? My guys have 1/2 the holes dug.


----------



## andersman02

qualitycut;2138960 said:


> Anyone out doing clean ups?


was thinking about it, then it starting misting/raining


----------



## qualitycut

Yea we will finish this week so I'm not rushing


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;2138955 said:


> 127 gal/min so about 45 minutes.


2.5 hours for 3/4 of a load.


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;2138960 said:


> Anyone out doing clean ups?


Clean ups, Irrigation start ups, and fert


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2138967 said:


> Clean ups, Irrigation start ups, and fert


I can see doing 2 of the 3

Have seen bunch of people out doing fert, no clean ups.


----------



## CityGuy

You just can't make this up.


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;2138968 said:


> I can see doing 2 of the 3
> 
> Have seen bunch of people out doing fert, no clean ups.


Just talked with the guys. They are doing smaller comercial properties. Mostly just blowing out beds, and blowing the grass then bagging it up. It could be done faster on a dry day but we are getting things done.


----------



## Bill1090




----------



## Drakeslayer

CityGuy;2138969 said:


> You just can't make this up.


What is that?


----------



## qualitycut

bill1090;2138971 said:


>


??????? ...........


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2138960 said:


> Anyone out doing clean ups?


Nope, diverted to another project today


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2138969 said:


> You just can't make this up.


What the heck is going on there?


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;2138969 said:


> You just can't make this up.


Is that Trap Rock? Shouldn't that be in you machine?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2138977 said:


> Is that Trap Rock? Shouldn't that be in you machine?


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2138978 said:


> That's what I was thinking.


Same......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well, either we just dug 13 holes on someone else's property, or someone doesn't know where property lines are.

Some guy just stopped my guys as they were cleaning up, said they were trespassing, didn't have authorization to dig and took their pictures, their names, pictures of my truck, phone number, insurance info.

Guess I'll patiently wait for a phone call.

I just sent an email my property manager explaining what went down.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2138982 said:


> Well, either we just dug 13 holes on someone else's property, or someone doesn't know where property lines are.
> 
> Some guy just stopped my guys as they were cleaning up, said they were trespassing, didn't have authorization to dig and took their pictures, their names, pictures of my truck, phone number, insurance info.
> 
> Guess I'll patiently wait for a phone call.
> 
> I just sent an email my property manager explaining what went down.


Kind of along the same lines...

That happened to a buddy of mine's company, except it was two dead trees a guy wanted cut down. Turned out it was the neighbors trees the guy had them cut down. The neighbor came out screaming, literally losing his mind, writing down names, license plates threatening lawsuits against the company. They just called the cops and let the two property owners work it out.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2138971 said:


>


Still have my trailer?


----------



## Green Grass

Bill1090;2138971 said:


>


That is not exmark red


----------



## Camden

Ordered a new line striper - PAID FOR IT - and now they're telling me it's back ordered. No timetable for delivery. Lovely.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2138989 said:


> Ordered a new line striper - PAID FOR IT - and now they're telling me it's back ordered. No timetable for delivery. Lovely.


I hate that.  had that happen in the past too.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2138982 said:


> Well, either we just dug 13 holes on someone else's property, or someone doesn't know where property lines are.
> 
> Some guy just stopped my guys as they were cleaning up, said they were trespassing, didn't have authorization to dig and took their pictures, their names, pictures of my truck, phone number, insurance info.
> 
> Guess I'll patiently wait for a phone call.
> 
> I just sent an email my property manager explaining what went down.


Can't wait to hear about this.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2138992 said:


> Can't wait to hear about this.


My manager is 1 step below the owners. When she says it's good to go, it's good to go.

I'm guessing a different property doesn't know where property lines are.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2138982 said:


> Well, either we just dug 13 holes on someone else's property, or someone doesn't know where property lines are.
> 
> Some guy just stopped my guys as they were cleaning up, said they were trespassing, didn't have authorization to dig and took their pictures, their names, pictures of my truck, phone number, insurance info.
> 
> Guess I'll patiently wait for a phone call.
> 
> I just sent an email my property manager explaining what went down.


People cafing suck...

Check online county GIS?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2138993 said:


> My manager is 1 step below the owners. When she says it's good to go, it's good to go.
> 
> I'm guessing a different property doesn't know where property lines are.


Probably the guy sounds like a dbag


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2138993 said:


> My manager is 1 step below the owners. When she says it's good to go, it's good to go.
> 
> I'm guessing a different property doesn't know where property lines are.


Or did your guys dig in the wrong spot? My guess is the guy making a big deal has no idea what he's talking about.


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2138985 said:


> Still have my trailer?


I might have to keep it now.


----------



## Bill1090

Green Grass;2138988 said:


> That is not exmark red


Right you are...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2138999 said:


> I might have to keep it now.


Sure, now that I get everyone signed and some new ones. Oh well, I might get a 36" stander


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2139000 said:


> Right you are...


Im confused, did you buy a new mower?


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2139001 said:


> Sure, now that I get everyone signed and some new ones. Oh well, I might get a 36" stander


I was all set to get out of this business. Then it reached up and dragged me back.

How are your radio ads going?


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2139003 said:


> Im confused, did you buy a new mower?


Whoops. Yes. A Ferris 2100 with EFI


----------



## CityGuy

Drakeslayer;2138973 said:


> What is that?


Dura patcher. Hot oil mixed with granite. Granite should be in the truck then flow out a homemade tube into holding box, mix with air and then oil to fill pot holes.

Someone didn't chain the gate and hit the tailgate on the box lever instead of box vibrator which is on the dash.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2138976 said:


> What the heck is going on there?


We'll just say a supposed mndot veteran that should no longer be in pw. 
We all see why he was let go.


----------



## Bill1090

So is lwndude in jail for trespassing?


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;2139007 said:


> We'll just say a supposed mndot veteran that should no longer be in pw.
> We all see why he was let go.


Guy was fired for that or do you mean from MnDot previously. #FA-2 Granite Matters.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2139005 said:


> Whoops. Yes. A Ferris 2100 with EFI


Didnt you buy one last year and were trying to sell it?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2139004 said:


> I was all set to get out of this business. Then it reached up and dragged me back.
> 
> How are your radio ads going?


Ok. Would like to see a little better results. It gets people to know your name


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2139011 said:


> Didnt you buy one last year and were trying to sell it?


He had a 700 with a bagger I believe


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;2139010 said:


> Guy was fired for that or do you mean from MnDot previously. #FA-2 Granite Matters.


From mndot.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2139011 said:


> Didnt you buy one last year and were trying to sell it?


Yeah. I sold it in November. It was a 700. I liked it, but when bagging and going up hills the hydro pumps kind of whined.


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2139013 said:


> Ok. Would like to see a little better results. It gets people to know your name


Did it seem like the amount of calls you received went up after doing it?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2139017 said:


> Did it seem like the amount of calls you received went up after doing it?


Not really.......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I've gained about 30 acres of mowing in the last 2 days. I don't think the 2 of us is going to keep up


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;2139017 said:


> Did it seem like the amount of calls you received went up after doing it?


Never did try the radio thing... Now these Weed Man ads are driving me nuts... And I can't stand their trucks, just ugly... I tried a few new things this year and the contacts keep coming luckily


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2139023 said:


> Never did try the radio thing... Now these Weed Man ads are driving me nuts... And I can't stand their trucks, just ugly... I tried a few new things this year and the contacts keep coming luckily


Do you have your degree in Turf Management?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2139025 said:


> Do you have your degree in Turf Management?


You mean my BS in Turf Management? Yeah, that BS stands for something totally different...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2139008 said:


> So is lwndude in jail for trespassing?


No, never heard from the guy, nor did my contact from the property have any idea who I was talking about.

I'm guessing someone didn't know where their property ended.


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2139020 said:


> Not really.......


Good to know. Thanks.


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2139022 said:


> I've gained about 30 acres of mowing in the last 2 days. I don't think the 2 of us is going to keep up


Have mower, will travel!


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2139027 said:


> No, never heard from the guy, nor did my contact from the property have any idea who I was talking about.
> 
> I'm guessing someone didn't know where their property ended.


Hopefully now they feel stupid after going off like that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My guy with the bad back from last summer is now going to school and is only able to work Wednesdays and Fridays.

He texts today, saying sorry for the short notice, but he is unable to work tomorrow.

I check my unemployment, and he's still claiming full unemployment.

We'll see how fast he can find time to work now that I denied his unemployment benefits.

He'll probably be pissed at me, but f him.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2139037 said:


> My guy with the bad back from last summer is now going to school and is only able to work Wednesdays and Fridays.
> 
> He texts today, saying sorry for the short notice, but he is unable to work tomorrow.
> 
> I check my unemployment, and he's still claiming full unemployment.
> 
> We'll see how fast he can find time to work now that I denied his unemployment benefits.
> 
> He'll probably be pissed at me, but f him.


Big meanie........


----------



## qualitycut

Guess I only need to file sales tax every 6 months. Well at least till next year I'm sure.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2139046 said:


> Guess I only need to file sales tax every 6 months. Well at least till next year I'm sure.


That's odd. I'm quarterly


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2139047 said:


> That's odd. I'm quarterly


That's odd...I'm monthly.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2139049 said:


> That's odd...I'm monthly.


That's odd I'm daily. Wait, what?


----------



## SSS Inc.

• Annual filing. Tax must average less than $100 per month.
• Quarterly filing. Tax must average less than $500 per month.
• Monthly filing. Tax averages more than $500 per month.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2139051 said:


> • Annual filing. Tax must average less than $100 per month.
> • Quarterly filing. Tax must average less than $500 per month.
> • Monthly filing. Tax averages more than $500 per month.


Weird. I know of guys claiming a LOT of sales, but they ain't paying monthly.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2139047 said:


> That's odd. I'm quarterly


Next year I will be I'm sure. I went to file and June 30th.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2139052 said:


> Weird. I know of guys claiming a LOT of sales, but they ain't paying monthly.


What kind of sales? Remember landscaping isnt taxed


----------



## qualitycut

Nevermind, i clicked withholding not my actual sales tax thing.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2139055 said:


> What kind of sales? Remember landscaping isnt taxed


Or plowing. But tree service is. Cafed up system.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2139057 said:


> Or plowing. But tree service is. Cafed up system.


Or irrigation......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Only thing I can determine is that someone must have decided "maintenance" is a luxury, and not a necessity and therefore taxable.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2139060 said:


> Only thing I can determine is that someone must have decided "maintenance" is a luxury, and not a necessity and therefore taxable.


I'm sure this could bring a million different views and opinions to the table from this


----------



## Camden

Nontaxable services
The following are nontaxable, if separately stated on the
invoice:
• Repairs to real property
• Insulation removal
• Cleaning underground tanks
• Sewer and drain cleaning
• Septic tank pumping
• Painting and wallpapering
• Sandblasting exteriors of buildings
• Maintenance contracts involving repairs to real property,
including elevators and heating, air conditioning
and ventilation systems
*• Maintenance of outdoor parking lots and outdoor
open mall areas Thumbs Up
• Snow plowing and removal Thumbs Up*
• Washing dishes, dusting knick knacks and pictures,
making beds, picking up and room straightening
• Services performed by employees for an employer,
and services provided by one business entity for
another when one of the entities owns at least 80% of the other


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;2139062 said:


> Nontaxable services
> The following are nontaxable, if separately stated on the
> invoice:
> • Repairs to real property
> • Insulation removal
> • Cleaning underground tanks
> • Sewer and drain cleaning
> • Septic tank pumping
> • Painting and wallpapering
> • Sandblasting exteriors of buildings
> • Maintenance contracts involving repairs to real property,
> including elevators and heating, air conditioning
> and ventilation systems
> *• Maintenance of outdoor parking lots and outdoor
> open mall areas Thumbs Up
> • Snow plowing and removal Thumbs Up*
> • Washing dishes, dusting knick knacks and pictures,
> making beds, picking up and room straightening
> • Services performed by employees for an employer,
> and services provided by one business entity for
> another when one of the entities owns at least 80% of the other


So what if you enter taxable and non taxable on the same invoice?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2139037 said:


> My guy with the bad back from last summer is now going to school and is only able to work Wednesdays and Fridays.
> 
> He texts today, saying sorry for the short notice, but he is unable to work tomorrow.
> 
> I check my unemployment, and he's still claiming full unemployment.
> 
> We'll see how fast he can find time to work now that I denied his unemployment benefits.
> 
> He'll probably be pissed at me, but f him.


Refusal to work - DQ!


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;2139064 said:


> So what if you enter taxable and non taxable on the same invoice?


You can do that but you obviously only pay tax on the taxable services.

I bet a lot of people charge their customer's sales tax on items they shouldn't be taxed on.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2139064 said:


> So what if you enter taxable and non taxable on the same invoice?


Nothing. .......


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2139060 said:


> Only thing I can determine is that someone must have decided "maintenance" is a luxury, and not a necessity and therefore taxable.


Or not buying as much materials that are taxed or not an improvement to property. Dumb


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;2139066 said:


> You can do that but you obviously only pay tax on the taxable services.
> 
> I bet a lot of people charge their customer's sales tax on items they shouldn't be taxed on.


Probably scared they are not charging enough sales tax items, or just don't know any better.

How about if you are servicing a property for let's say 12,000 per season. They have both taxed and non taxed items, you lump them together and charge them 1,000 per month. Let's say the snow and the lawn is 6,000 each. Do you charge sales tax for 6,000 or 12,000? Not trying to be jack hole. Just curious. I've been doing the whole number like the 12,000 above. Now the per times get charged on yard work and non on the snow


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;2139069 said:


> Probably scared they are not charging enough sales tax items, or just don't know any better.
> 
> How about if you are servicing a property for let's say 12,000 per season. They have both taxed and non taxed items, you lump them together and charge them 1,000 per month. Let's say the snow and the lawn is 6,000 each. Do you charge sales tax for 6,000 or 12,000? Not trying to be jack hole. Just curious. I've been doing the whole number like the 12,000 above. Now the per times get charged on yard work and non on the snow


I don't know how that works. This link might have the answer: http://www.revenue.state.mn.us/businesses/sut/factsheets/FS121A.pdf


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2139057 said:


> Or plowing. But tree service is. Cafed up system.


That it is...


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2139064 said:


> So what if you enter taxable and non taxable on the same invoice?


We do it all the time... separate line items...


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2139069 said:


> Probably scared they are not charging enough sales tax items, or just don't know any better.
> 
> How about if you are servicing a property for let's say 12,000 per season. They have both taxed and non taxed items, you lump them together and charge them 1,000 per month. Let's say the snow and the lawn is 6,000 each. Do you charge sales tax for 6,000 or 12,000? Not trying to be jack hole. Just curious. I've been doing the whole number like the 12,000 above. Now the per times get charged on yard work and non on the snow


On your "snow month" invoices just don't charge tax... We don't charge tax on year long contracts from November-March...

And also probably don't want to discuss much more here... don't want to see you get audited... I wouldn't want that to happen to my worst enemy...


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2139069 said:


> Probably scared they are not charging enough sales tax items, or just don't know any better.
> 
> How about if you are servicing a property for let's say 12,000 per season. They have both taxed and non taxed items, you lump them together and charge them 1,000 per month. Let's say the snow and the lawn is 6,000 each. Do you charge sales tax for 6,000 or 12,000? Not trying to be jack hole. Just curious. I've been doing the whole number like the 12,000 above. Now the per times get charged on yard work and non on the snow


I also figure my lawn maintenance vs irrigation costs... I'll separate them on the invoice and tax or not accordingly...


----------



## CityGuy

51° and clouds


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2139069 said:


> Probably scared they are not charging enough sales tax items, or just don't know any better.
> 
> How about if you are servicing a property for let's say 12,000 per season. They have both taxed and non taxed items, you lump them together and charge them 1,000 per month. Let's say the snow and the lawn is 6,000 each. Do you charge sales tax for 6,000 or 12,000? Not trying to be jack hole. Just curious. I've been doing the whole number like the 12,000 above. Now the per times get charged on yard work and non on the snow


I list 6 months as lawn maintenance, and charge sales tax.

Then the other 6 months I list as snowplowing and don't charge sales tax. Not that hard.

Mulch is always an added service.

Along with any "real improvement to property", those are always separate bids.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2139073 said:


> On your "snow month" invoices just don't charge tax... We don't charge tax on year long contracts from November-March...
> 
> And also probably don't want to discuss much more here... don't want to see you get audited... I wouldn't want that to happen to my worst enemy...


Oddly enough my wife's 2 aunts work for the state tax depeartment. I never ask them tax questions. I doubt they would red flag me, I'm not gonna chance it though


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2139085 said:


> Oddly enough my wife's 2 aunts work for the state tax depeartment. I never ask them tax questions. I doubt they would red flag me, I'm not gonna chance it though


I've learned it's better to ask questions, rather than work 4-8-10 years, just to get a letter saying you owe that many years' taxes.

Everyone is afraid of the "tax man", but the dealings I've had they are very nice to deal with, and usually are able to cut or remove penalties.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Just about went into full panic mode. Went to grab my coffee thermos out of the 550. I couldn't find my x739. Employee put it in the enclosed trailer that's not being used at the moment


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2139037 said:


> My guy with the bad back from last summer is now going to school and is only able to work Wednesdays and Fridays.
> 
> He texts today, saying sorry for the short notice, but he is unable to work tomorrow.
> 
> I check my unemployment, and he's still claiming full unemployment.
> 
> We'll see how fast he can find time to work now that I denied his unemployment benefits.
> 
> He'll probably be pissed at me, but f him.


I thought you got rid of this guy?



Camden;2139062 said:


> Nontaxable services
> The following are nontaxable, if separately stated on the
> invoice:
> • Repairs to real property
> • Insulation removal
> • Cleaning underground tanks
> • Sewer and drain cleaning
> • Septic tank pumping
> • Painting and wallpapering
> • Sandblasting exteriors of buildings
> • Maintenance contracts involving repairs to real property,
> including elevators and heating, air conditioning
> and ventilation systems
> *• Maintenance of outdoor parking lots and outdoor
> open mall areas Thumbs Up
> • Snow plowing and removal Thumbs Up*
> • Washing dishes, dusting knick knacks and pictures,
> making beds, picking up and room straightening
> • Services performed by employees for an employer,
> and services provided by one business entity for
> another when one of the entities owns at least 80% of the other


The system is a bit confusing. 
All of the tax systems are. If they went to some sort of flat tax everything sales, service, ect at 3% it would be easier, they could lay off half the IRS employees and would probably make more money from people filing correctly.



jimslawnsnow;2139069 said:


> Probably scared they are not charging enough sales tax items, or just don't know any better.
> 
> How about if you are servicing a property for let's say 12,000 per season. They have both taxed and non taxed items, you lump them together and charge them 1,000 per month. Let's say the snow and the lawn is 6,000 each. Do you charge sales tax for 6,000 or 12,000? Not trying to be jack hole. Just curious. I've been doing the whole number like the 12,000 above. Now the per times get charged on yard work and non on the snow


Like stated from others. Summer invoice says monthly lawn care. Taxed
Winter says monthly snow removal Non taxed.
Any enhancement/ landscape work is a separate line item or invoice and not taxed. Unless its a delivery then you are selling goods and it would need to be taxed.

The confusing part here is If you buy mulch for say $20 a yard (or any materials, plants, ect) and then sell it for an upcharge say $5. You would have to charge/pay sales tax on the $5. If you line item the materials separate on your invoice. If you write it as Landscape install at so and so's house with just 1 total price you do not. You could argue you sold the materials at cost and the rest was charged as labor.



LwnmwrMan22;2139086 said:


> I've learned it's better to ask questions, rather than work 4-8-10 years, just to get a letter saying you owe that many years' taxes.
> 
> Everyone is afraid of the "tax man", but the dealings I've had they are very nice to deal with, and usually are able to cut or remove penalties.


The tax man is annoying but if you keep your stuff in order or as close as you can it's not that bad. We have gone through some full audits, always a sales tax audit, and it seems a work comp audit every 3 months. Never had any big issues.

Trying to avoid taxes and such reminds me of the same guys doing everything possible to avoid Commercial DL. If you just do it right from the start you will save alot of headaches and money in the long run.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Granted I'm cutting 1/4 lower than usual, but you can definitely see the difference.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2139090 said:


> Granted I'm cutting 1/4 lower than usual, but you can definitely see the difference.


You going on a hike hippy?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2139091 said:


> You going on a hike hippy?


No, but I need to raise my prices so I can afford jeans without holes.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2139086 said:


> I've learned it's better to ask questions, rather than work 4-8-10 years, just to get a letter saying you owe that many years' taxes.
> 
> Everyone is afraid of the "tax man", but the dealings I've had they are very nice to deal with, and usually are able to cut or remove penalties.


Agreed, I send them all my questions...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If anyone is looking for a decent backup, or another decent ZTR, I'm going to be listing my "good" Ferris for $7497 (didn't want SSS to think I just pulled $7500 out of thin air.

It's a 60", 37hp Briggs Big Block. 780 hours. IS 3100. Full independent suspension.

I'm only going to sell it to buy a 72" mower for my schools. Just looking to get what I owe on it, which is a little less than $7500, so someone can make an offer too.

Once I'm done with these ballfields, I'm washing it off and putting it on CL. If someone here is interested, I'll post pics here.

Nothing wrong with it, just going to try to get rid of one payment before I add another.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2139092 said:


> No, but I need to raise my prices so I can afford jeans without holes.


Talking about them bear griles boots


----------



## SSS Inc.

Major dot sting highway 10 and central.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2139096 said:


> Major dot sting highway 10 and central.


You get stopped? Or just relaying the MN Sting location post?


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;2139096 said:


> Major dot sting highway 10 and central.


What happens if they pull you in for inspection and you have a load of hotmix? Won't it get hard?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2139096 said:


> Major dot sting highway 10 and central.


You get it?


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2139098 said:


> What happens if they pull you in for inspection and you have a load of hotmix? Won't it get hard?


They don't care. Buddy had cows on and was 95 degrees made him sit for 8 hours 2 died


----------



## snowman55

LwnmwrMan22;2139092 said:


> No, but I need to raise my prices so I can afford jeans without holes.


I bought some jeans and a shirt this week.

Are you a professional? If yes, get paid like one! If No, your better off getting a job.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2139100 said:


> They don't care. Buddy had cows on and was 95 degrees made him sit for 8 hours 2 died


This. They don't care. Weve had to dump loads before.

They are plucking them off central Ave. I saw them and made a quick plan to avoid. I thought they got one of ours but it was the guy right behind him. Our job is about 500' from the park they are dragging them to. Taking back roads to get out of here.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Made it to 610. Yay!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2139096 said:


> Major dot sting highway 10 and central.


So basically where they're at everyday?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;2139101 said:


> I bought some jeans and a shirt this week.
> 
> Are you a professional? If yes, get paid like one! If No, your better off getting a job.


How come you guys aren't mowing these clinics in the North metro? You raise your prices too much that Reliable can afford to drive all the way up here??


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2139106 said:


> How come you guys aren't mowing these clinics in the North metro? You raise your prices too much that Reliable can afford to drive all the way up here??


I raised my prices so much I was wearing my 80 dollar jeans working


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2139105 said:


> So basically where they're at everyday?


Pretty much. I just got done telling my brother that the place we are headed is right next to the park where they always drag us. Sure enough they were there. Really can't believe they didn't nab one of ours.


----------



## qualitycut

Ordered up my 17 350


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Darn employees. Not even May and they're *****ing about each other.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2139103 said:


> This. They don't care. Weve had to dump loads before.
> 
> They are plucking them off central Ave. I saw them and made a quick plan to avoid. I thought they got one of ours but it was the guy right behind him. Our job is about 500' from the park they are dragging them to. Taking back roads to get out of here.


If I had to dump a load of blacktop, I would send an invoice to the head of the district for the highway patrol, cc my Congressional representatives and see what happens.

I'm pissed when I have to pay labor for guys to sit for an hour inspection .

I'd really be pissed if I lost material.

I still say once you get your inspection sticker, you get a pass on roadside inspections. If they want to pull you into a roadside inspection, see you have a "hot" load and give you a 10 day notice to get a new inspection and formed mailed in, I would be okay with that too.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2139110 said:


> Darn employees. Not even May and they're *****ing about each other.


Aghhhh the new kid for me never stops talking. I can handle about 3 minutes of him surprised the other guy hasn't said anything


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2139107 said:


> I raised my prices so much I was wearing my 80 dollar jeans working


Wait til you get married and have kids. You'll be wearing holes in the $10 Sam's Club specials.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill - what did you pay for that 2100?? Just trying to figure a solid price for my 3100.


----------



## qualitycut

And if he aims the blower at me when I'm going by on the mower one more time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2139115 said:


> And if he aims the blower at me when I'm going by on the mower one more time.


hahahaha... my guy that's running lead already got into that with another guy over that.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2139114 said:


> Bill - what did you pay for that 2100?? Just trying to figure a solid price for my 3100.


It was a 2015 left over. List price is $9600 brand new. I was at $8700 before tax.

You should be able to get $8500 for it no problem I would guess.


----------



## qualitycut

Rains coming


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## ryde307

$5500 maybe 6


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2139119 said:


>


I was thinking you said 300 hours.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2139121 said:


> $5500 maybe 6


I could get buy at $6500. You offering??


----------



## Bill1090

Guess I won't be stopping at target for a pee break anymore.

http://insider.foxnews.com/2016/04/...-transgender-people-use-bathroom-their-choice


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2139124 said:


> Guess I won't be stopping at target for a pee break anymore.
> 
> http://insider.foxnews.com/2016/04/...-transgender-people-use-bathroom-their-choice


Why not?? There'll be less "men" using the bathroom.

It's not like I ever buy anything when I run in there. Just use the "more often that not" clean bathroom.

Certainly cleaner than men's rooms at Fleet Farm or Gander Mountain.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2139123 said:


> I could get buy at $6500. You offering??


Nope. Not in need of any mowers. Looking for a wheel loader if you have one.

My price was a guess based on looking at it, hours, ect. Ferris is also a known brand but not nearly as common as Exmark, deere, ect. so I would expect a little less out of resale from that.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2139109 said:


> Ordered up my 17 350


Hey ask your dad when the build and price will be online!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2139113 said:


> Wait til you get married and have kids. You'll be wearing holes in the $10 Sam's Club specials.


Costco Urban Star baby!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2139125 said:


> Why not?? There'll be less "men" using the bathroom.
> 
> It's not like I ever buy anything when I run in there. Just use the "more often that not" clean bathroom.
> 
> Certainly cleaner than men's rooms at Fleet Farm or Gander Mountain.


Oh yeah... Fleet Farm and Menards are terrible!


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2139125 said:


> Why not?? There'll be less "men" using the bathroom.
> 
> It's not like I ever buy anything when I run in there. Just use the "more often that not" clean bathroom.
> 
> Certainly cleaner than men's rooms at Fleet Farm or Gander Mountain.


That's true.

My go to is usually Menards anyway. I like the full walls between the stalls. More smell proof.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2139128 said:


> Hey ask your dad when the build and price will be online!!


Mine is 2k more than last


----------



## TKLAWN

Wonder if i can take out Rydes snow plow markers, it does say do not remove on them.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2139132 said:


> Mine is 2k more than last


Did you go Lariat Ultimate or Value?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Who sees the issue??? And yes, everyone sees the washout.

I love utility work.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I also enjoy coming into a new system and seeing the last winterized tag dated 2013.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2139138 said:


> Who sees the issue??? And yes, everyone sees the washout.
> 
> I love utility work.


Nice shut off valve?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2139138 said:


> Who sees the issue??? And yes, everyone sees the washout.
> 
> I love utility work.


Is that a cable on the surface?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2139142 said:


> I also enjoy coming into a new system and seeing the last winterized tag dated 2013.


That just screams money maker!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2139138 said:


> Who sees the issue??? And yes, everyone sees the washout.
> 
> I love utility work.


It's hard to see, but the irrigation head was pulled out, and someone kinda buried it next to the dumpster enclosure.

The hole where watering is bubbling out is the hole to the right of the utility box.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So, my bad back guy, that said he wasn't able to work today because he had to do service work for school. 


I just caught him mowing for a different guy.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2139152 said:


> So, my bad back guy, that said he wasn't able to work today because he had to do service work for school.
> 
> I just caught him mowing for a different guy.


You're fired... Should report that to the State too


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2139152 said:


> So, my bad back guy, that said he wasn't able to work today because he had to do service work for school.
> 
> I just caught him mowing for a different guy.


Lol how you catch that.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2139092 said:


> No, but I need to raise my prices so I can afford jeans without holes.


That's how I messed my back up a couple weeks ago


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Just got another 3.5 acres to mow, and acre to brush cut. A 2 day landscape project and another day project. Oh and a bunch of fert work


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2139157 said:


> Lol how you catch that.


Pure luck. He was working next to a place I was starting irrigation.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2139162 said:


> Pure luck. He was working next to a place I was starting irrigation.


Was he just trying to see who would pay more or what? Was it a company you know?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;2139163 said:


> Was he just trying to see who would pay more or what? Was it a company you know?


Djagusch knows who it is. It's a newer start up.

Former employee said I told him he didn't have enough hours for him. I told him he said he was available Wed/Fri, so I scheduled him for that.

I then told him I took him off the schedule and he can figure out if the new place has hours.


----------



## unit28

Aerial America talking bout mom's old town


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2139164 said:


> Djagusch knows who it is. It's a newer start up.
> 
> Former employee said I told him he didn't have enough hours for him. I told him he said he was available Wed/Fri, so I scheduled him for that.
> 
> I then told him I took him off the schedule and he can figure out if the new place has hours.


What a piece of work


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2139164 said:


> Djagusch knows who it is. It's a newer start up.
> 
> Former employee said I told him he didn't have enough hours for him. I told him he said he was available Wed/Fri, so I scheduled him for that.
> 
> I then told him I took him off the schedule and he can figure out if the new place has hours.


I've heard through the grapevine that he was hired two weeks ago, but yet he has claimed unemployment on me these last two weeks.


----------



## Greenery

This guy is and has been working the system plain and simple.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2139168 said:


> I've heard through the grapevine that he was hired two weeks ago, but yet he has claimed unemployment on me these last two weeks.


I've never dealt with that before but is there some sort of action you can take by reporting him to someone?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2139170 said:


> I've never dealt with that before but is there some sort of action you can take by reporting him to someone?


Fraud. ....


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;2139170 said:


> I've never dealt with that before but is there some sort of action you can take by reporting him to someone?


Contact unemployment, they love people like him......


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2139168 said:



> I've heard through the grapevine that he was hired two weeks ago, but yet he has claimed unemployment on me these last two weeks.


Sounds like a call into the unemployment office is in order...


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2139170 said:


> I've never dealt with that before but is there some sort of action you can take by reporting him to someone?


Yes, he can send 1)the refusal of work for Lwnmwrman and 2)the report of working for another employer while claiming unemployment to UIMN... They will investigate. The more info the better... I've done it...


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2139172 said:


> Fraud. ....


I get that.

This guy is probably getting paid cash by this "start up".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2139177 said:


> I get that.
> 
> This guy is probably getting paid cash by this "start up".


I hope so, cause now "start up" MAY have some explaining on how do they not have a UIMN number if they have employees. Not sure, if they do or not..... Just speculating.

But since bad karma follows people, when the UIMN people contact the new company that I made sure to track down, to see when the hire date was, we'll see....


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2139178 said:


> I hope so, cause now "start up" MAY have some explaining on how do they not have a UIMN number if they have employees. Not sure, if they do or not..... Just speculating.
> 
> But since bad karma follows people, when the UIMN people contact the new company that I made sure to track down, to see when the hire date was, we'll see....


But of he's paying cash then he has "no" employees


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2139180 said:


> But of he's paying cash then he has "no" employees


Needed to get a picture..........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2139181 said:


> Needed to get a picture..........




I'm all about retribution.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2139183 said:


> I'm all about retribution.


Stalker!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2139183 said:


> I'm all about retribution.


Is that camo?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2139183 said:


> I'm all about retribution.


Ia that plywood?


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2139183 said:


> I'm all about retribution.


He didn't notice you?


----------



## mnlefty

LwnmwrMan22;2139151 said:


> It's hard to see, but the irrigation head was pulled out, and someone kinda buried it next to the dumpster enclosure.
> 
> The hole where watering is bubbling out is the hole to the right of the utility box.


Late to the party, but for the record I saw the head laying by the brick.

Hope UI does their job looking into the ex employee.


----------



## mnlefty

Drakeslayer;2139187 said:


> He didn't notice you?


Back when I had my business I found out I had 1 crew who was making a 15-20 McDonalds/SA stop every morning, first thing after leaving the shop. Next morning I beat them to the spot, parked in a quiet corner of the lot and watched. When they were ready to leave I moved out to a spot where they couldn't miss me.

They pretended to not see me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2139187 said:


> He didn't notice you?


He noticed me. I talked to him at that job and told him I hope the new job works out for him.

I then waited for him to start working again so I could get a pic.

Then I waited until the truck pulling the trailer showed up so I could see what company it is.

That's where djagusch did the rest of the work for me.


----------



## unit28

Is the 223xl still king of string trimmers?


----------



## qualitycut

Cafeing rain


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2139183 said:


> I'm all about retribution.


Dat bagger tho!

Edit: what's the big yellow tube for?


----------



## qualitycut

His blower is missing the tube also


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2139194 said:


> Dat bagger tho!
> 
> Edit: what's the big yellow tube for?


Probably leaf loader


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2139190 said:


> He noticed me. I talked to him at that job and told him I hope the new job works out for him.
> 
> I then waited for him to start working again so I could get a pic.
> 
> Then I waited until the truck pulling the trailer showed up so I could see what company it is.
> 
> That's where djagusch did the rest of the work for me.


Crockett and Tubbs of the north side!


----------



## TKLAWN

I can't believe those pictutes, what a bunch of bs.

Nice bagger, Doh kay!


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2139197 said:


> Probably leaf loader


The hose looks short though.


----------



## SSS Inc.

That must have been just a bit awkward talking to the guy. 



On another note one of my kids found it necessary to throw a wet wash cloth way up high in their bathroom and got it lodged on one of the lights. Of course nobody will tell me who did it.


On another note......Can we get on with this game already!!>!>!>!>!>!


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;2139199 said:


> I can't believe those pictutes, what a bunch of bs.
> 
> Nice bagger, Doh kay!


I wonder if he is working for dougboy


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2139202 said:


> The hose looks short though.


Just curious but how does it look short when you cant see the other end?


----------



## TKLAWN

Looks like Neimi in net. Hmmmmm.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yellow Tube is leaf loader. It was awkward talking from him. Not me. He knew he was busted. I knew he was busted.


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;2139207 said:


> Looks like Neimi in net. Hmmmmm.....


They've been rotating all year.


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;2139209 said:


> They've been rotating all year.


Yeah, i think its's good for us though.

Prediction wild win 4-3


----------



## SSS Inc.

Anybody know anything about water pumps/trash pumps? I have one that we use to fill a milling machine with water. Seems fine until the tank is about half full then its worthless. Is this thing just worn out? Can the pump part be rebuilt. Little Honda runs great. It needs to pump the water up about 4' to fill the piece of equipment.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2139211 said:


> Anybody know anything about water pumps/trash pumps? I have one that we use to fill a milling machine with water. Seems fine until the tank is about half full then its worthless. Is this thing just worn out? Can the pump part be rebuilt. Little Honda runs great. It needs to pump the water up about 4' to fill the piece of equipment.


I would imagine that it could. They did it on gold rush once


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2139212 said:


> I would imagine that it could. They did it on gold rush once


Well if they did it on TV I can do it!Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

So there is an inspector for minneapolis that is requiring a plant every 2 ft in mulch or rock because mulch and rock doesnt stop erosion.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Had a foreman quit tonight. Said he took another job with a landscape company that was paying $28 an hour. This is getting insane!


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2139214 said:


> So there is an inspector for minneapolis that is requiring a plant every 2 ft in mulch or rock because mulch and rock doesnt stop erosion.


I would give him a big FU!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Drakeslayer;2139215 said:


> Had a foreman quit tonight. Said he took another job with a landscape company that was paying $28 an hour. This is getting insane!


There's a company advertising for help down here. 670 a week. Not sure what that comes out to an hour. Doesn't say how many hours a week either.

28 and hour for help. 16 an acre for mowing. What is this industry coming to?


----------



## Greenery

jimslawnsnow;2139217 said:


> There's a company advertising for help down here. 670 a week. Not sure what that comes out to an hour. Doesn't say how many hours a week either.
> 
> 28 and hour for help. 16 an acre for mowing. What is this industry coming to?


A landscape foreman is a bit different from a lawn jockey.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2139216 said:


> I would give him a big FU!


They have been arguing it for a few weeks. Its a new construction. Such a joke


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2139219 said:


> They have been arguing it for a few weeks. Its a new construction. Such a joke


Is it in Linden Hills? Might be my cousins new house.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2139220 said:


> Is it in Linden Hills? Might be my cousins new house.


Maybe. It's on chowen not sure what neighborhood


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2139221 said:


> Maybe. It's on chowen not sure what neighborhood


Chowen = Linden Hills


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Greenery;2139218 said:


> A landscape foreman is a bit different from a lawn jockey.


I missed the landscape part. Was thinking mowing/maintenance forman


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2139205 said:


> Just curious but how does it look short when you cant see the other end?


I guess I always thought they had like 15' of hose. The one shown goes up pretty quick so I figured the other end wouldn't be too far away.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2139214 said:


> So there is an inspector for minneapolis that is requiring a plant every 2 ft in mulch or rock because mulch and rock doesnt stop erosion.


It sounds like somebody forgot to take their dose of stupid pills!


----------



## Doughboy12

Green Grass;2139204 said:


> I wonder if he is working for dougboy


I can hear you, you know....


----------



## qualitycut

Bam $!!!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goalllllllllllllll


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2139211 said:


> Anybody know anything about water pumps/trash pumps? I have one that we use to fill a milling machine with water. Seems fine until the tank is about half full then its worthless. Is this thing just worn out? Can the pump part be rebuilt. Little Honda runs great. It needs to pump the water up about 4' to fill the piece of equipment.


Yes the pump can be rebuilt. Sounds like it is getting worn where it will push to a certain point then can't do it anymore.


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal.........


I felt it coming.......




Thought it would be Dallas though...


----------



## Doughboy12

Fontaine..........you are the weakest link.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well that was short lived


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;2139233 said:


> Goal.........
> 
> I felt it coming.......
> 
> Thought it would be Dallas though...


Bad luck comment of the day
Edit we scored!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goallllllllllllllll


----------



## Doughboy12

Goal............


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well way to answer back!


----------



## qualitycut

Ha my cousin sent me a snap chat from the game so I was being a smart ass and was doing one and they scored during it.


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2139237 said:


> Bad luck comment of the day
> Edit we scored!


We.........?????
R U on injured reserve....:laughing:


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;2139242 said:


> We.........?????
> R U on injured reserve....:laughing:


No. My name is not Zak


----------



## Green Grass

Doughboy12;2139242 said:


> We.........?????
> R U on injured reserve....:laughing:


He is the water boy


----------



## Polarismalibu

Cafe!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Drakeslayer

Cafe!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer;2139246 said:


> Cafe!!!!!!!!!!!


I fixed your typo,


----------



## Polarismalibu

I see this getting out of hand quick


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

FWIW, pretty sure the Wild weren't as great as they played Monday night, as much as Dallas took a night off.

Now you're seeing Dallas turning it back up.


----------



## Doughboy12

I'm out........... They suck. 


Good night.

IFIFM


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;2139251 said:


> The suck.
> 
> Good night.


Who is the


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2139250 said:


> FWIW, pretty sure the Wild weren't as great as they played Monday night, as much as Dallas took a night off.
> 
> Now you're seeing Dallas turning it back up.


Seems like they both are lacking tonight


----------



## cbservicesllc

#Loserville...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Rain has stopped.

On my way to drop my tractor off for this tree job. Guess we'll find out if the guy from the other day still thinks we're on his property or not.


----------



## unit28

MO rain.......


----------



## CityGuy

Downpured at 3. Everything is stil wet.


----------



## CityGuy

53° and clouds


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hey, at least the guys don't have to chase leaves in the neighbors today, and there won't be any black boogers.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2139257 said:


> Rain has stopped.
> 
> On my way to drop my tractor off for this tree job. Guess we'll find out if the guy from the other day still thinks we're on his property or not.


Ummm look at the radar


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2139266 said:


> Ummm look at the radar


Yeah, just called my guys off.

Looks like I'll get to plant trees in the rain.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2139267 said:


> Yeah, just called my guys off.
> 
> Looks like I'll get to plant trees in the rain.


Why not have them plant them in the rain?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2139268 said:


> Why not have them plant them in the rain?


I didn't mean "me" when I said "me". Should have said "they".

I'll be in the cab of the tractor.

I won't have to worry about them being too dry.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Well... today looks unproductive...


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2139270 said:


> I didn't mean "me" when I said "me". Should have said "they".
> 
> I'll be in the cab of the tractor.
> 
> I won't have to worry about them being too dry.


Im confused, didnt you say you called your guys off?


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2139271 said:


> Well... today looks unproductive...


Yea cafe. Trying to figure something out. Looks like more rain coming.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2139272 said:


> Im confused, didnt you say you called your guys off?


For cleanups......


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2139267 said:


> Yeah, just called my guys off.
> 
> Looks like I'll get to plant trees in the rain.


Did the same here. We got 1 big one left, planning to do it tomorrow if it dries out


----------



## qualitycut

Glad to see they are putting woman on the new money.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

20 or so acres left to dethatch. Gonna do some repairs, tree clearing, gutter cleaning and install some mulch. Oh and meet with someone for a bid


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Might need a full time guy in may


----------



## qualitycut

Well we are not working today. Debating on doing a little mulch yet.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Absolutely pouring in Lino Lakes. Fully prepared to unload trees and call it a day. 

But with all but 1 hole dug, we SHOULD be able to squeeze these in today, and get the check. Really don't want to put it off until tomorrow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2139281 said:


> Absolutely pouring in Lino Lakes. Fully prepared to unload trees and call it a day.
> 
> But with all but 1 hole dug, we SHOULD be able to squeeze these in today, and get the check. Really don't want to put it off until tomorrow.


***** better have my money! payup


----------



## unit28

Check will clear in time for payroll. .....right?


Lmn22 employees b like.....yo


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2139282 said:


> ***** better have my money! payup


Better, the payroll for the weekend getting planted today.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2139282 said:


> ***** better have my money! payup


Easy........... Did someone get lucky this morning?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2139283 said:


> Check will clear in time for payroll. .....right?
> 
> Lmn22 employees b like.....yo


Nah, they get paid even when I don't.


----------



## qualitycut

People crack me up. Just watched a lawn company blowing off a parking lot, guess where they blew it. 


To the joining lot next store. Cafeing people


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2139285 said:


> Easy........... Did someone get lucky this morning?


Yeah right...


----------



## CityGuy

Can't seem to win today.
MIL called and said FIL had another seizure at work. has mild case of MS so not uncommon.
BIL just called and said they are transferring him to St Cloud, they think it's a stroke instead.
Going to be a long day.


----------



## qualitycut

Ha, a few people that were squaking about price increases have been calling the last few days.


----------



## NorthernProServ

15 mins and calling it this rain is not going any where


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2139294 said:


> 15 mins and calling it this rain is not going any where


Thats why I said cafe it earlier


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2139295 said:


> Thats why I said cafe it earlier


We called it 5 am then it got really sunny and I started kicking myself. It hurt. Now it's raining.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2139296 said:


> We called it 5 am then it got really sunny and I started kicking myself. It hurt. Now it's raining.


Well I'm sure you looked at the radar and seen it was going to


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;2139292 said:


> Can't seem to win today.
> MIL called and said FIL had another seizure at work. has mild case of MS so not uncommon.
> BIL just called and said they are transferring him to St Cloud, they think it's a stroke instead.
> Going to be a long day.


Not good. Sorry to hear.


----------



## Bill1090

cbservicesllc;2139282 said:


> ***** better have my money! payup


Somebody's rowdy today!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2139297 said:


> Well I'm sure you looked at the radar and seen it was going to


Yes. But it almost looked like the second batch would miss us.

$1 jimmy johns at 11:00 !!!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2139300 said:


> Yes. But it almost looked like the second batch would miss us.
> 
> $1 jimmy johns at 11:00 !!!!!!!


And people will take off 2 hours if work to go wait in line. Abd the sub will cost the 31 dollars


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2139301 said:


> And people will take off 2 hours if work to go wait in line. Abd the sub will cost the 31 dollars


For sure. I've got one out here with a drive through and nobody ever goes there. Might have to drive by at 11 and see.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2139302 said:


> For sure. I've got one out here with a drive through and nobody ever goes there. Might have to drive by at 11 and see.


One by me is slow. There will be a line out the door.


----------



## CityGuy

The road may dry out by 100 if we're lucky.


----------



## CityGuy

56° and clouds


----------



## SSS Inc.

They're lining up at jimmy johns. Went to taco johns.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2139310 said:


> They're lining up at jimmy johns. Went to taco johns.


Lol unreal, same by my house. I had taco Johns for breakfast.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This sucks. Heading to get the mini excavator.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2139311 said:


> Lol unreal, same by my house. I had taco Johns for breakfast.


I went by at 10:50 and the entrance was clogged. When came around taco johns there were 40 people standing in the rain @ 10:55. I bet if you went at 2:30 it would be clear. I figured by the time I bought a drink and chips you're only saving a couple bucks.


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;2139310 said:


> They're lining up at jimmy johns. Went to taco johns.


Potato Ole's


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Nice and dry here


----------



## CityGuy

skorum03;2139314 said:


> Potato Ole's


With cheese!


----------



## ryde307

TKLAWN;2139133 said:


> Wonder if i can take out Rydes snow plow markers, it does say do not remove on them.


Just leave them for next winter. Then I don;t have to remark them. Chaska?



SSS Inc.;2139211 said:


> Anybody know anything about water pumps/trash pumps? I have one that we use to fill a milling machine with water. Seems fine until the tank is about half full then its worthless. Is this thing just worn out? Can the pump part be rebuilt. Little Honda runs great. It needs to pump the water up about 4' to fill the piece of equipment.


Small 2 stoke Honda? If so we just bought one for a couple bucks cause of a similar issue. Cheap and easy to rebuild and works like new.



qualitycut;2139305 said:


> One by me is slow. There will be a line out the door.


The one near our work is always a line out the door at lunch.



LwnmwrMan22;2139312 said:


> This sucks. Heading to get the mini excavator.


This does not sound fun.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Job isn't bad, just root balls are bigger than I've had before. It's too messy to keep digging by hand, and taking wayyyy too long.


----------



## qualitycut

Rip prince......


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2139318 said:


> Job isn't bad, just root balls are bigger than I've had before. It's too messy to keep digging by hand, and taking wayyyy too long.


Forks on the tractor


----------



## SSS Inc.

Prince died????


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;2139317 said:


> Small 2 stoke Honda? If so we just bought one for a couple bucks cause of a similar issue. Cheap and easy to rebuild and works like
> 
> This does not sound fun.


Four stroke. Where did you get parts?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2139322 said:


> Prince died????


He did.........


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2139324 said:


> He did.........


BREAKING: Publicist confirms Prince is dead at 57. http://kare11.tv/1r29fl6


----------



## qualitycut

So do we go do mulch now or more rain coming?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2139326 said:


> so do we go do mulch now or more rain coming?


get to work!!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;2139322 said:


> Prince died????


Sounds like it


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2139327 said:


> get to work!!!!


Not going to lie, dont really feel like it now.


----------



## qualitycut

More rain popping on radar.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2139330 said:


> More rain popping on radar.


Stay home!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2139331 said:


> Stay home!!!!


Cafe!!!!!!! You're no help


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;2139323 said:


> Four stroke. Where did you get parts?


Online. I wasn't the one that ordered them So I can't answer that. My guess is Amazon. We get packages everyday from them.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2139332 said:


> Cafe!!!!!!! You're no help


It's been raining from Lino Lakes to New Brighton. We're stopping here hoping that rain passes downtown before we get back down there.

That rain is moving your way.


----------



## qualitycut

Well at least I wont need to check Facebook for the rest of the day.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Well kool 108 is playing all prince and they forgot to play the radio friendly versions. Whoops.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2139334 said:


> It's been raining from Lino Lakes to New Brighton. We're stopping here hoping that rain passes downtown before we get back down there.
> 
> That rain is moving your way.


Rained here too but now it's done. Getting kinda late to go dump the leaves then go get mulch get the guys to come in drive to Woodbury for 5 yards of mulch have 50 dollars into payroll before we even get to the site.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2139322 said:


> Prince died????


Apparently...


----------



## SSS Inc.

...............


----------



## TKLAWN

Over working by paisley park. Roads are closed, choppers flying around.


----------



## ryde307

TKLAWN;2139342 said:


> Over working by paisley park. Roads are closed, choppers flying around.


Can you do my yard while your over there?


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2139342 said:


> Over working by paisley park. Roads are closed, choppers flying around.


Cafe, am I the only one who didn't work today?


----------



## CityGuy

FIL sedated, breathing tube, stable but still needs lots of testing. 

Looks like a road trip tomorrow.


----------



## TKLAWN

ryde307;2139343 said:


> Can you do my yard while your over there?


No mowers, just spreading fert.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2139346 said:


> Cafe, am I the only one who didn't work today?


Wait, what. Didn't you do some estimates?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Pouring... WTF...


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2139349 said:


> Wait, what. Didn't you do some estimates?


A few. I don't consider that working


----------



## qualitycut

R.I.P


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2139355 said:


> R.I.P


Hahaha, always loved that sketch....

"Game... Blouses..."


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dangit.... ONE MORE HOLE!!!!!! It's all I needed to do!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hail!!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2139358 said:


> Hail!!!!!!


Did you just laugh at yourself? #dork

So going on day 2 of digging holes?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Whoops. Had the kids hockey bag in the back of the truck on the way to hockey. It's just a little wet now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2139359 said:


> Did you just laugh at yourself? #dork
> 
> So going on day 2 of digging holes?


We waited for the rain to stop. Holes are dug so we can run the excavator back in the morning.

Gonna have some explaining to do though. The Birch were supposed to be 10' tall. They are between 9-9.5'.

In the bid, I had 7' Arborvitae. Wilsons have me a deal on 8' for cheaper than I had the 7' priced in the bid.

So I got the 8'. 8 of the 10 Arbs are easily over 10', which makes my 9-9.5' Birch look like they are 6' tall.


----------



## qualitycut

Trying to figure out who this old indian guy in the jeans was at the gym. He was staring me down and then it dawned on me that it was the guy I posted about last year that was pissed because we didnt take all day to do the job and he thought I charged too much


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Next week looks wet


----------



## qualitycut

Girl at the gym has a pair of them see through yoga pants and she might be a yoga pants model. Damn


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2139366 said:


> Girl at the gym has a pair of them see through yoga pants and she might be a yoga pants model. Damn


Saw one with them on a couple weeks ago. That's all she had on too. She had some sort of top on, my eyes didn't make it that far. Nearly crashed the truck


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2139364 said:


> Trying to figure out who this old indian guy in the jeans was at the gym. He was staring me down and then it dawned on me that it was the guy I posted about last year that was pissed because we didnt take all day to do the job and he thought I charged too much


wait you went to the gym :laughing::laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

Wtf still raining. Cafe


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2139368 said:


> wait you went to the gym :laughing::laughing:


I go damn near every day. #singlelife


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2139367 said:


> Saw one with them on a couple weeks ago. That's all she had on too. She had some sort of top on, my eyes didn't make it that far. Nearly crashed the truck


That explains why they are banned in some places lol


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2139371 said:


> That explains why they are banned in some places lol


they might as well not even wear anything if they are going to be outside in the sun in them


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2139370 said:


> I go damn near every day. #singlelife


Just to hang out?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://videowall.accuweather.com/de...rrupts-lynchburg-softball-game?autoStart=true

I've had dust blow in my face, but this would be a little ridiculous.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2139366 said:


> Girl at the gym has a pair of them see through yoga pants and she might be a yoga pants model. Damn


Oh my... I love those...


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2139375 said:


> Just to hang out?


Yea I stand around with all the meat heads #fistpump


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2139382 said:


> Yea I stand around with all the meat #fistpump


Geez..... and here I thought you dumped your gal???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dang Fox 9 usurping American Grit.....


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2139383 said:


> Geez..... and here I thought you dumped your gal???


Go spend 2 more days digging holes ahole


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2139346 said:


> Cafe, am I the only one who didn't work today?


If it makes you feel better all I did was wait on hold for the IRS......


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2139347 said:


> FIL sedated, breathing tube, stable but still needs lots of testing.
> 
> Looks like a road trip tomorrow.


Good luck and prayers brother.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's raining here again


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2139394 said:


> It's raining here again


Not here..........


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2139394 said:


> It's raining here again


Wcco has maybe rain showers til noon tomorrow...better not.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2139396 said:


> Wcco has maybe rain showers til noon tomorrow...better not.


Im cafed if it does.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2139397 said:


> Im cafed if it does.


The models show nothing.

#MeteoMatterseveninSpring/Summer/Fall


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2139398 said:


> The models show nothing.
> 
> #MeteoMatterseveninSpring/Summer/Fall


Nws shows nothing also but we all know......


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2139399 said:


> Nws shows nothing also but we all know......


True but Wcco isn't onto something. If they are right they got really lucky.


----------



## Drakeslayer

I'm not calling the guys off for tomorrow.


----------



## ryde307

Drakeslayer;2139402 said:


> I'm not calling the guys off for tomorrow.


Full day planned for tomorrow.


----------



## qualitycut

I should be down in Minneapolis at the prince dance.


----------



## Camden

It sure got cold this afternoon. I was wearing a coat and a stocking cap while driving the sweeper.


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2139373 said:


> they might as well not even wear anything if they are going to be outside in the sun in them


Nothing wrong with that..........for some of them.


----------



## Doughboy12

Bano,
I know of a townhouse that isn't real happy with their snow guy. And would consider the lawn care to be combined to one vender in the change...
Let me know if you want to bid it AND know the current prices.


----------



## Doughboy12

Oh and I ate at Newts across the street from your old storage lot...had the Marvin burger. Was pretty good. Waitress said it was the #1 seller. I've had better.


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;2139415 said:


> Bano,
> I know of a townhouse that isn't real happy with their snow guy. And would consider the lawn care to be combined to one vender in the change...
> Let me know if you want to bid it AND know the current prices.


I am always open to new accounts. Ware is it and who do i contact, would need to look at it to get a price.......


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;2139416 said:


> Oh and I ate at Newts across the street from your old storage lot...had the Marvin burger. Was pretty good. Waitress said it was the #1 seller. I've had better.


There not bad. I got to admit, i like 5 guys better


----------



## banonea

Little cool this morning......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2139422 said:


> There not bad. I got to admit, i like 5 guys better


This statement could get you in trouble


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2139416 said:


> Oh and I ate at Newts across the street from your old storage lot...had the Marvin burger. Was pretty good. Waitress said it was the #1 seller. I've had better.


That's the one I always have when we go there. The north location is better than the new south location


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2139425 said:


> That's the one I always have when we go there. The north location is better than the new south location


Are there 3 places now?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2139426 said:


> Are there 3 places now?


2 I think. North and south. Only 2 I know of anyway


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2139428 said:


> 2 I think. North and south. Only 2 I know of anyway


The south one is the original then......unless they closed the original when they opened the north one. I grew up half a mile from the north one. Shot birds in the fields behind where bano used to store his equipment.


----------



## qualitycut

Definitely lacking motivation today.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2139430 said:


> Definitely lacking motivation today.


This...

Drove back late and had a Monster Java for the ride. Couldn't sleep when I got home. Now wide awake wanting to just lay here.

Have a small rock job and 3 holes to dig today....great weather for it I guess I should get to it. Welcome to Friday.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2139431 said:


> This...
> 
> Drove back late and had a Monster Java for the ride. Couldn't sleep when I got home. Now wide awake wanting to just lay here.
> 
> Have a small rock job and 3 holes to dig today....great weather for it I guess I should get to it. Welcome to Friday.


Its gloomy and cold.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2139430 said:


> Definitely lacking motivation today.


Yeah it's tough out there... cold...

Looks like a warm weekend and then cold again too...


----------



## Doughboy12

I have 3 huge ant colonies in my yard. What do you guys do to get rid of them?


----------



## Greenery

Brake cleaner and duct tape.


----------



## Doughboy12

Greenery;2139435 said:


> Brake cleaner and duct tape.


And a match???
What does the duct tape do? And what do you do with it?


----------



## qualitycut

Its already cocktail time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Holy Jesus. Show up to the job site, generator is running. XCel is here with 3 trucks.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2139438 said:


> Holy Jesus. Show up to the job site, generator is running. XCel is here with 3 trucks.


You dig through the power?


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2139438 said:


> Holy Jesus. Show up to the job site, generator is running. XCel is here with 3 trucks.


You shouldn't hit the power lines.


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;2139434 said:


> I have 3 huge ant colonies in my yard. What do you guys do to get rid of them?


Diazonen(sp)


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2139439 said:


> You dig through the power?


Hahaha, same thought...


----------



## Greenery

Doughboy12;2139436 said:


> And a match???
> What does the duct tape do? And what do you do with it?


Tape their little holes shut.


----------



## ryde307

Does anyone do fert in Lakeville?


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2139447 said:


> Does anyone do fert in Lakeville?


Andersman I bet


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Power went out at 4 am. We were done digging at 6 PM yesterday. They are working about 100' from where we were digging.

Scares the crap out of a guy when you pull back in, in the morning.

Now my property manager is pissed at me because she got a phone call from the parking lot owner we are working off of. She didn't realize we would be using the parking lot.

How the heck am I suppose to work on a 120' x 20' strip of landscape if I can't go across the one parking lot??

Must have been the guy that stopped my guys the other day.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2139450 said:


> Power went out at 4 am. We were done digging at 6 PM yesterday. They are working about 100' from where we were digging.
> 
> Scares the crap out of a guy when you pull back in, in the morning.
> 
> Now my property manager is pissed at me because she got a phone call from the parking lot owner we are working off of. She didn't realize we would be using the parking lot.
> 
> How the heck am I suppose to work on a 120' x 20' strip of landscape if I can't go across the one parking lot??
> 
> Must have been the guy that stopped my guys the other day.


Nevermind, you can have the downtown work...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2139453 said:


> Nevermind, you can have the downtown work...


I remember now why I don't work here.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Geez, I went to the last 7 accounts that I thought would need more cleanup for the spring. It's hard to justify any cleanup when there is not much to do because of the late fall and the ample amount of time to have it cleaned up then. I feel as if I am losing quite a bit of Revenue in not doing a number of properties for the spring cleanup. I guess I had a good fall but when you've run through that revenue on a very slow snow year you wish you would be able to do more in the spring. I will find it hard to do any lawn mowing early next week as the grass is not growing very quickly but it is awfully green.


----------



## qualitycut

MNPLOWCO;2139455 said:


> Geez, I went to the last 7 accounts that I thought would need more cleanup for the spring. It's hard to justify any cleanup when there is not much to do because of the late fall and the ample amount of time to have it cleaned up then. I feel as if I am losing quite a bit of Revenue in not doing a number of properties for the spring cleanup. I guess I had a good fall but when you've run through that revenue on a very slow snow year you wish you would be able to do more in the spring. I will find it hard to do any lawn mowing early next week as the grass is not growing very quickly but it is awfully green.


I should be mowing this week


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;2139434 said:


> I have 3 huge ant colonies in my yard. What do you guys do to get rid of them?


Big azz magnifying glass and a lot of sunlight.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2139429 said:



> The south one is the original then......unless they closed the original when they opened the north one. I grew up half a mile from the north one. Shot birds in the fields behind where bano used to store his equipment.


The south one just opened this winter or late fall. They had Newts coming soon signs. We were excited because we could get them when on the south side. The north one has been there a few years that I can remember. Maybe 5 or 6 years, maybe more. I wonder of they were down town before?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

About a week behind here. Should have mowed everyone this week. Need to get my first apps done too. Still have the big clean up for next week, then mow like crazy and landscape stuff


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Question is do I use trimec encore now? Or next app?


----------



## Bill1090

Can anyone recommend a good Lazer level?


----------



## qualitycut

Smaller town home came out and told my guys not to do a clean up. Not many leaves and grass is short come back next week. Well not picking up any leaves next week


----------



## cbservicesllc

MNPLOWCO;2139455 said:


> Geez, I went to the last 7 accounts that I thought would need more cleanup for the spring. It's hard to justify any cleanup when there is not much to do because of the late fall and the ample amount of time to have it cleaned up then. I feel as if I am losing quite a bit of Revenue in not doing a number of properties for the spring cleanup. I guess I had a good fall but when you've run through that revenue on a very slow snow year you wish you would be able to do more in the spring. I will find it hard to do any lawn mowing early next week as the grass is not growing very quickly but it is awfully green.


We always dethatch with the cleanup; so we just keep going... Some Lawns my guys should probably being mowing this week here...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's hit and miss for my guys as well.

But next week is straight mowing.


----------



## skorum03

Well, if anyone is interested, I might have all of my stuff for sale. Took a full time job that will start when I graduate next month and I don't think my brother wants to take over my business. Let me know


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;2139482 said:


> Well, if anyone is interested, I might have all of my stuff for sale. Took a full time job that will start when I graduate next month and I don't think my brother wants to take over my business. Let me know


Wait, what? ..


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2139484 said:


> Wait, what? ..


I took a full time job outside of the landscape industry next month. My brother more than likely doesn't want to take over the company when I graduate from river falls next month


----------



## Greenery

skorum03;2139485 said:


> I took a full time job outside of the landscape industry next month. My brother more than likely doesn't want to take over the company when I graduate from river falls next month


Congratulations!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;2139486 said:


> Congratulations!!


No kidding. He got out while he was still young.


----------



## qualitycut

Just seen a kage truck, guy on a mower and a camera guy. They were mowing and looked like a blue vekle


----------



## qualitycut

Vodka thirty


----------



## cbservicesllc

skorum03;2139482 said:


> Well, if anyone is interested, I might have all of my stuff for sale. Took a full time job that will start when I graduate next month and I don't think my brother wants to take over my business. Let me know


Lucky! What kind of job?


----------



## skorum03

cbservicesllc;2139493 said:


> Lucky! What kind of job?


I'll be a sales rep with a mid-sized company out of St. Paul. I had a couple of options and had been hemming and hawing for a couple of weeks now with what to do. So now I need to find someone that wants my accounts and wants to buy my stuff.


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2139492 said:


> Vodka thirty


About half an hour ago I thought about starting another clean up, but decided it was too late in the day, and I'm thirsty.


----------



## cbservicesllc

skorum03;2139495 said:


> I'll be a sales rep with a mid-sized company out of St. Paul. I had a couple of options and had been hemming and hawing for a couple of weeks now with what to do. So now I need to find someone that wants my accounts and wants to buy my stuff.


Nice! Good for you!

How about Quality... he likes buying accounts...


----------



## skorum03

cbservicesllc;2139497 said:


> Nice! Good for you!
> 
> How about Quality... he likes buying accounts...


He or anyone for that matter, can have my accounts if they buy my equipment. I'm not trying to really sell the accounts, just the equipment. Considering how small we are and since we never expanded much since I've been in college and literally couldn't as a full time student, it wouldn't make much sense to try to sell my accounts as they are 95% residential. But there are some good customers.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Stuck at home waiting for my cleanup guys to get back from cleanups with the skid trailer so I can get my tractor.


If they take long enough, I might as well get dressed up and head down to First Ave tonight. Word is, they're gonna have another party.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

There were some very fancily dressed people at the French Consulate when we left today.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Lawnmwr I sent you a friend request on Facebook. This should be considered an honor as it is the first time I have asked someone to be my friend.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2139424 said:


> This statement could get you in trouble


5 guys burger.......


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2139428 said:


> 2 I think. North and south. Only 2 I know of anyway


Downtown as well


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;2139429 said:


> The south one is the original then......unless they closed the original when they opened the north one. I grew up half a mile from the north one. Shot birds in the fields behind where bano used to store his equipment.


South is the newest, in crossroads. Downtown is the original then the north one


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2139456 said:


> I should be mowing this week


We did thw last 3 days


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2139505 said:


> Lawnmwr I sent you a friend request on Facebook. This should be considered an honor as it is the first time I have asked someone to be my friend.


And i am still left out


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;2139511 said:


> And i am still left out


Stop lying.... You've never asked.. 

I wanted to rip Lwn Dude on FB but since we aren't friends I couldn't .


----------



## Bill1090

Green Grass;2139511 said:


> And i am still left out


Same. Nobody wants to be my fwend


----------



## Bill1090

skorum03;2139485 said:


> I took a full time job outside of the landscape industry next month. My brother more than likely doesn't want to take over the company when I graduate from river falls next month


Atta boy!


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2139512 said:


> Stop lying.... You've never asked..
> 
> I wanted to rip Lwn Dude on FB but since we aren't friends I couldn't .


It's a miracle!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;2139515 said:


> It's a miracle!!


See! I'm a nice guy. :waving:


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2139512 said:


> Stop lying.... You've never asked..
> 
> I wanted to rip Lwn Dude on FB but since we aren't friends I couldn't .


I took care of it today.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2139518 said:


> I took care of it today.


Because of that it showed up on my feed or whatever and I wanted to pile on. I guess I can't.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goalllllllllll



Goalllllllllllll............


----------



## SSS Inc.

Fight!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Good.....Dumba will be off the ice awhile.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Dubes!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Don't worry, I'll keep the thread alive.

Wild are really moving tonight. Good Hustle.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hand pass! YES.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Exciting game!


----------



## Greenery

Let's go wild!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

O dont ya! NOooooooooOOOooooo


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2139519 said:


> Because of that it showed up on my feed or whatever and I wanted to pile on. I guess I can't.


That poor guy


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2139530 said:


> That poor guy


Did I miss something...?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2139531 said:


> Did I miss something...?


I ask myself several times a day about posts on here


----------



## SSS Inc.

Dubes!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Dubes!!!!!!


----------



## banonea

I cannot belive how quick the grass has grown. On our last large clean up and hade no choice but to double cut .

Here is the before after the first cut......



Here is the same lot after double cut.....



And what is with all the dandelions so early?


----------



## banonea

Rain most of the week next week and cooler temps overnight, talkinf possible frost on wed


----------



## TKLAWN

We're cafed!


----------



## TKLAWN

El nino'!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

heck yeah!!!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2139516 said:


> See! I'm a nice guy. :waving:


Now add him to our group...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2139531 said:


> Did I miss something...?


Facebook, you seem it


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2139535 said:


> I cannot belive how quick the grass has grown. On our last large clean up and hade no choice but to double cut .
> 
> Here is the before after the first cut......
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the same lot after double cut.....
> 
> 
> 
> And what is with all the dandelions so early?


Where is the stripes bano?


----------



## SSS Inc.

You could see that was coming.


----------



## Green Grass

There is the wild we know.


----------



## SSS Inc.

_ffffffff......._


----------



## Polarismalibu

Wowwwwwwwwww see you next season


----------



## SSS Inc.

Polarismalibu;2139548 said:


> Wowwwwwwwwww see you next season


One less thing on my schedule.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2139549 said:


> One less thing on my schedule.


#playapimp


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2139544 said:


> Where is the stripes bano?


I don't get to crazy with the strips. I can get them, but today was not the day for it.....


----------



## NorthernProServ

Got one day left of cleanups/ dethatch next week. All late callers or slow people turning service agreements in. Then on to mowing and getting first app. down.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SSS Inc.;2139549 said:


> One less thing on my schedule.


Still might be on the schedule for now!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Overtime here we come


----------



## Drakeslayer

Winning!!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

5 hole.......


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2139558 said:


> 5 hole.......


That's where you aim?


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2139559 said:


> That's where you aim?


Never aim....


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2139560 said:


> Never aim....


To short to aim?


----------



## Camden

That third goal Dubnyk gave up was soooo bad but he made some decent saves to keep us in it. 

They've played 4 really good games in a row even though they're 2-2 in them. There's a glimmer of hope but we're still behind the 8-ball.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Decent night at Mystic. Gonna be tough getting up in 3 hours to go mow though.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Tired as heck today


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I sent a bid to a lady to rip out some existing shrubs and replace with alike shrubs. She liked that part. She had a problem with me replacing the rock with new. She said it'll be cheaper to dig and wash it. I said go ahead and do that of you like. She said no its too much work. So I added a 1500 to the estimate for washing the existing rock. She said replace with new. WTF goes through peoples minds. Really, all that work to save 2 yards of rock?

I had a simular like that a few days ago too. They seemed like rock hoarders. They got all anxious and anxiety symptoms when I said to replace the 20 year old dirt ridden rock. 


I did this last year once. It's was less than 1/2 yard. Never again


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2139572 said:


> I did this last year once. It's was less than 1/2 yard. Never again


Been doing that all spring. My fingers hurt. Plus I'm out of bath towels now too. :laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2139572 said:


> I sent a bid to a lady to rip out some existing shrubs and replace with alike shrubs. She liked that part. She had a problem with me replacing the rock with new. She said it'll be cheaper to dig and wash it. I said go ahead and do that of you like. She said no its too much work. So I added a 1500 to the estimate for washing the existing rock. She said replace with new. WTF goes through peoples minds. Really, all that work to save 2 yards of rock?
> 
> I had a simular like that a few days ago too. They seemed like rock hoarders. They got all anxious and anxiety symptoms when I said to replace the 20 year old dirt ridden rock.
> 
> I did this last year once. It's was less than 1/2 yard. Never again


One of my worker's moms was trying to find a skid steer to borrow, so she could drive her 1/2 ton pickup from Lindstrom to Princeton (60-70 miles one way) so she could haul back some rock that someone was taking out of their house that she could get for free.

He said it was 4-5 skid bucket loads.


----------



## Doughboy12

If you can get the dirt broken up good enough with the rock take the blower gets a lot of the dirt out....if the rock is big enough to not get blown around too much.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2139576 said:


> One of my worker's moms was trying to find a skid steer to borrow, so she could drive her 1/2 ton pickup from Lindstrom to Princeton (60-70 miles one way) so she could haul back some rock that someone was taking out of their house that she could get for free.
> 
> He said it was 4-5 skid bucket loads.


About like the guy who took the "cab from Burnsville" to get a deal on chicken in St. Paul. (KQ plays the drop all the time. Or used to. I never listen anymore.)


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Right. 



I got my guys on the road, now trying to find the energy to get going myself.

I might climb back in bed for a bit. I'm too old for this crap.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2139581 said:


> Right.
> 
> I got my guys on the road, now trying to find the energy to get going myself.
> 
> I might climb back in bed for a bit. I'm too old for this crap.


Go back to bed!! your not Quality!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2139583 said:


> Go back to bed!! your not Quality!!


You're right. But he's a mere child. I'm on my way to Fleet Farm. I'll just pound 6 Rockstars today.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2139584 said:


> You're right. But he's a mere child. I'm on my way to Fleet Farm. I'll just pound 6 Rockstars today.


Watch that ticker..............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2139587 said:


> Watch that ticker..............


Yeah, don't worry, I'm only kidding myself. Gotta grab some hydro oil for my big tractor (blew a hose) then probably go back and take a nap.

Then end up mowing in the rain tomorrow.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2139583 said:


> Go back to bed!! your not Quality!!


How do you think I do it. Lots of sleep on the weekends.

And lwnmmrman why are you mowing on Saturday?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2139590 said:


> How do you think I do it. Lots of sleep on the weekends.
> 
> And lwnmmrman why are you mowing on Saturday?


Gotta run through my smaller schools. Do them on Saturday so we don't deal with recess and phy Ed classes.

Although who am I kidding? I'm headed to the Polaris dealership to see if they have any 4 place Rzrs. The wife keeps talking about how fun they look, so I better act before I'm told I'm nuts.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2139584 said:


> You're right. But he's a mere child. I'm on my way to Fleet Farm. I'll just pound 6 Rockstars today.


My heart would leap out of my chest.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2139591 said:


> Gotta run through my smaller schools. Do them on Saturday so we don't deal with recess and phy Ed classes.
> 
> Although who am I kidding? I'm headed to the Polaris dealership to see if they have any 4 place Rzrs. The wife keeps talking about how fun they look, so I better act before I'm told I'm nuts.


#canam ..........get the turbo


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Headed out to sweep since it's to windy to do my apps


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2139593 said:


> #canam ..........get the turbo


Dealer has a demo for $17,000. Problem is it's camo. I don't think that'll pass.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2139595 said:


> Dealer has a demo for $17,000. Problem is it's camo. I don't think that'll pass.


A demo what? You need to get a pink one or what?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2139596 said:


> A demo what? You need to get a pink one or what?


Can-Am turbo

And no, not pink, but the wife hates camo. Says it's too *******.


----------



## qualitycut

So mu guys check still hasn't showed up from paychex. Kinda pissed. 

I sent a bid out to someone and got a check from the property management company but haven't done the work or even got an ok on it yet.


----------



## banonea

anyone got a ride on sprayer/spreader they are looking to sell cheap?


----------



## CityGuy

Back at the hospital. FIL was in private room. Heart stopped this morning. Got him back. Now back in ICU.

28 minutes from door to hospital.


----------



## Greenery

CityGuy;2139602 said:


> Back at the hospital. FIL was in private room. Heart stopped this morning. Got him back. Now back in ICU.
> 
> 28 minutes from door to hospital.


Sorry to hear.


----------



## unit28

CityGuy;2139602 said:


> Back at the hospital. FIL was in private room. Heart stopped this morning. Got him back. Now back in ICU.
> 
> 28 minutes from door to hospital.


Thoughts and prayers for you all


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2139602 said:


> Back at the hospital. FIL was in private room. Heart stopped this morning. Got him back. Now back in ICU.
> 
> 28 minutes from door to hospital.


Sorry to hear CityGuy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well, wife gave the go ahead....

We will see what kind of deal I can make....


----------



## qualitycut

lwnmwrman22;2139608 said:


> well, wife gave the go ahead....
> 
> We will see what kind of deal i can make....


1000?.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2139609 said:


> 1000?.......


Yeah, the 1000.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2139610 said:


> Yeah, the 1000.


Sweet!!!!!!


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2139611 said:


> Sweet!!!!!!


X2.

Looks like fun


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2139572 said:


> I sent a bid to a lady to rip out some existing shrubs and replace with alike shrubs. She liked that part. She had a problem with me replacing the rock with new. She said it'll be cheaper to dig and wash it. I said go ahead and do that of you like. She said no its too much work. So I added a 1500 to the estimate for washing the existing rock. She said replace with new. WTF goes through peoples minds. Really, all that work to save 2 yards of rock?
> 
> I had a simular like that a few days ago too. They seemed like rock hoarders. They got all anxious and anxiety symptoms when I said to replace the 20 year old dirt ridden rock.
> 
> I did this last year once. It's was less than 1/2 yard. Never again


I get that a lot... People in my client list tend to be a bit more conservative with their money; so I totally get it...

I just calmly explain to them that the cost will be 150-200% more than installing new because we have to handle the same material 4 times... Then they usually say let's go new... Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2139599 said:


> So mu guys check still hasn't showed up from paychex. Kinda pissed.
> 
> I sent a bid out to someone and got a check from the property management company but haven't done the work or even got an ok on it yet.


Paychex sucks... I use ADP now... moderately happier with them... (I only say moderately because there is no good payroll service)


----------



## Polarismalibu

So if any of you guys have pallets laying around you want to get rid of I'll take them. Trying to get a hundred or so makes for a great walking bridge threw the swamp up at our land.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2139602 said:


> Back at the hospital. FIL was in private room. Heart stopped this morning. Got him back. Now back in ICU.
> 
> 28 minutes from door to hospital.


Holy cow, no good, hoping for better things


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2139617 said:


> So if any of you guys have pallets laying around you want to get rid of I'll take them. Trying to get a hundred or so makes for a great walking bridge threw the swamp up at our land.


I have that many you can have for $50. I'll even load them for you.

Not to be a dink, just if I ever get the time, I can haul them to North Branch for $1.50 each.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sooooooo...apparently in Chisago County, I can ride an ATV on any shoulder except the freeway. Can't ride in the ditch, but I can ride on the shoulder.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2139620 said:


> I have that many you can have for $50. I'll even load them for you.
> 
> Not to be a dink, just if I ever get the time, I can haul them to North Branch for $1.50 each.


Damn near every place i get pallets from charge a 10 or 12 dollar deposit now


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2139621 said:


> Sooooooo...apparently in Chisago County, I can ride an ATV on any shoulder except the freeway. Can't ride in the ditch, but I can ride on the shoulder.


Does it have cup holders?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2139622 said:


> Damn near every place i get pallets from charge a 10 or 12 dollar deposit now


Right. I used to use them to stack my firewood on, plus I keep the ones from ice melt, fertilizer.

I know I have more, Polaris can have all I have for $50.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2139623 said:


> Does it have cup holders?


It does..... They are even vibration resistant so the beer doesn't foam.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2139625 said:


> It does.....


Booze cruise........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2139626 said:


> Booze cruise........


See my edit.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2139627 said:


> See my edit.


Lol....... i might need to upgrade to a side by side


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone know of a trail 1/2 way close we could run this thing on tomorrow to see if my kids even like it??


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;2139617 said:


> So if any of you guys have pallets laying around you want to get rid of I'll take them. Trying to get a hundred or so makes for a great walking bridge threw the swamp up at our land.


Go ask at business. We get them all the time for fire training. Most are happy they are not paying for disposal.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2139629 said:


> Anyone know of a trail 1/2 way close we could run this thing on tomorrow to see if my kids even like it??


Take it to town for dinner


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2139631 said:


> Take it to town for dinner


Well, I may just do that tonight to the Stacy Muni.


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;2139594 said:


> Headed out to sweep since it's to windy to do my apps


Too windy for granular?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2139629 said:


> Anyone know of a trail 1/2 way close we could run this thing on tomorrow to see if my kids even like it??


Theres tons of them. Google it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2139634 said:


> Theres tons of them. Google it.


I did...... Just seeing if anyone had a recommendation.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2139617 said:


> So if any of you guys have pallets laying around you want to get rid of I'll take them. Trying to get a hundred or so makes for a great walking bridge threw the swamp up at our land.


Place on Hamel Rd behind whatever John Deere Landscapes became used set them at the curb all the time. Probably 50 at a time With a free sign on them.


----------



## CityGuy

Update on FIL.
Cardiogram looked ok. Doing more testing on heart.
Was going to have another MRI with contrast this time, and an eeg again.
Still sedated with breathing tube.


----------



## Greenery

banonea;2139600 said:


> anyone got a ride on sprayer/spreader they are looking to sell cheap?


I have an older permagreen ultra that I've been meaning to pull out to sell. Decent shape newer engine 50+/- hours on engine, 1100 or so on machine.

I'll probably replace the pump and get a new hopper cover along with cleaning it up. $1000


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2139634 said:


> Theres tons of them. Google it.


We are headed to Pine City. Closest one for a class II, 16 miles.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Why do people still use Fax Machines!!!!! I just know all these nice drawings I made will look sweet after they get my fax. Thumbs Up


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;2139640 said:


> Why do people still use Fax Machines!!!!! I just know all these nice drawings I made will look sweet after they get my fax. Thumbs Up


I send and receive faxes almost every day.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;2139641 said:


> I send and receive faxes almost every day.


Ok but you're out in the sticks.  And this fax is also going to the sticks. This is starting to make sense. I don't think we have sent a bid via fax in 4 years.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2139642 said:


> Ok but you're out in the sticks.  And this fax is also going to the sticks. This is starting to make sense. I don't think we have sent a bid via fax in 4 years.


Yea its called a scanner and a computer.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;2139633 said:


> Too windy for granular?


No, but nearly every place needs a spray app as the weeds are running wild


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2139643 said:


> Yea its called a scanner and a computer.


I scan documents in as PDF files and send them via e-fax. Most of the files I send are too large to be attached to an email.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2139640 said:


> Why do people still use Fax Machines!!!!! I just know all these nice drawings I made will look sweet after they get my fax. Thumbs Up


I still have one. Just don't ever use it


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Anyone have a sulky/velke they want to sell? Will be in the metro tomorrow


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2139645 said:


> I scan documents in as PDF files and send them via e-fax. Most of the files I send are too large to be attached to an email.


Yea i can see that for multiple pages.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;2139646 said:


> I still have one. Just don't ever use it


I have one too but I know what I send will look like garbage. Nothing beats a nice pdf of a picture.



qualitycut;2139648 said:


> Yea i can see that for multiple pages.


I've sent 20+ pages with color pictures etc. no problem. You have to reduce the scan quality a bit but its not noticeable.


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2139647 said:


> Anyone have a sulky/velke they want to sell? Will be in the metro tomorrow


You bought that 36" walk behind didn't you....?


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;2139647 said:


> Anyone have a sulky/velke they want to sell? Will be in the metro tomorrow


Yes..
.........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2139650 said:


> You bought that 36" walk behind didn't you....?


Not sure what walk behind your talking about. Maybe the 36 deere you bought, then didn't then did? I bought a 36 last season used with trac vac and dethatcher for 1500. Was suppose to get a velke from wintergreen last year. He went a wall, and haven't heard from him since


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;2139652 said:


> Yes..
> .........


You're too far north, unless you're coming down to the metro


----------



## CityGuy

Are children 18 or possibly younger required to wear a helmet on a 4 wheeler? And re they supposed to have a "licence" plate when on a city street?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2139660 said:


> Are children 18 or possibly younger required to wear a helmet on a 4 wheeler? And re they supposed to have a "licence" plate when on a city street?


Someone 18 is not a child.

Use Google to find your answer


----------



## banonea

Greenery;2139638 said:


> I have an older permagreen ultra that I've been meaning to pull out to sell. Decent shape newer engine 50+/- hours on engine, 1100 or so on machine.
> 
> I'll probably replace the pump and get a new hopper cover along with cleaning it up. $1000


I ended up picking this up for a song......



2004 lesco with a 2011 Honda motor, 500' of hose
Runs great. Need to find ware to get the spray nozzle.....


----------



## banonea

Greenery;2139638 said:


> I have an older permagreen ultra that I've been meaning to pull out to sell. Decent shape newer engine 50+/- hours on engine, 1100 or so on machine.
> 
> I'll probably replace the pump and get a new hopper cover along with cleaning it up. $1000


I ended up picking this up for a song......



2004 lesco with a 2011 Honda motor, 200 gal, 500' of hose
Runs great. Need to find ware to get the spray nozzle. Way more than i need, but for the price i can sell it and get one like yours that i want.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2139644 said:


> No, but nearly every place needs a spray app as the weeds are running wild


Same thimg here
Got pre emergence down on all but 3, they will be done monday. Dandelions are rancid here


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2139660 said:


> Are children 18 or possibly younger required to wear a helmet on a 4 wheeler? And re they supposed to have a "licence" plate when on a city street?


If you mean like a car you can't do that here. 
If you mean like an ATV it needs it everywhere.


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2139662 said:


> I ended up picking this up for a song......
> 
> 
> 
> 2004 lesco with a 2011 Honda motor, 500' of hose
> Runs great. Need to find ware to get the spray nozzle.....


Northern Tool.....:waving:


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;2139667 said:


> Northern Tool.....:waving:


North of new ulm


----------



## Greenery

banonea;2139663 said:


> 2004 lesco with a 2011 Honda motor, 200 gal, 500' of hose
> Runs great. Need to find ware to get the spray nozzle. Way more than i need, but for the price i can sell it and get one like yours that i want.


Good deal, nothing wrong with pulling a hose..

Calibrate carefully.....☺


----------



## banonea

Greenery;2139669 said:


> Good deal, nothing wrong with pulling a hose..
> 
> Calibrate carefully.....☺


What do you mean? How do do that.....


----------



## Green Grass

banonea;2139663 said:


> I ended up picking this up for a song......
> 
> 
> 
> 2004 lesco with a 2011 Honda motor, 200 gal, 500' of hose
> Runs great. Need to find ware to get the spray nozzle. Way more than i need, but for the price i can sell it and get one like yours that i want.


Where ever you buy your fertilizer. Site one, reninders


----------



## banonea

Nice thing is I can mix 1 batch for all i need


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;2139670 said:


> What do you mean? How do do that.....


How's that spraying license coming??

You learned how to calibrate there, right?


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2139674 said:


> How's that spraying license coming??
> 
> You learned how to calibrate there, right?


Getting close to having it. Learning the hard way.. want to make sure i got everything in place so i can be a professional like you.......lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gonna be hard to pull the trigger, but it's gonna be hard not to, too.

Man this thing is fun.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2139677 said:


> Gonna be hard to pull the trigger, but it's gonna be hard not to, too.
> 
> Man this thing is fun.


I like that your wife is in the back seat.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2139677 said:


> Gonna be hard to pull the trigger, but it's gonna be hard not to, too.
> 
> Man this thing is fun.


I thought you bought it?


----------



## unit28

WATCHING beyond the gridiron. ....


----------



## qualitycut

unit28;2139684 said:



> WATCHING beyond the gridiron. ....


Watching drunk chicks dancing


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2139686 said:


> Watching drunk chicks dancing


Where??????


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2139687 said:


> Where??????


Jerseys...... maybe to kod next


----------



## Camden

Lots of thunder and lightening here at the moment.


----------



## qualitycut

Got to love when you get an email saying the other bid was 4500 and of you can come in within 5500 its youra because they are a month out . I was about to send mine over for 4900


----------



## Green Grass

Thunderstorms and pouring rain.


----------



## Camden

Constant flash lightening, huge thunder, downpour with hail.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2139691 said:


> Thunderstorms and pouring rain.


Been doing that since about 4.


----------



## CityGuy

Good day tongoclean up Green grass city.

House burn time.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Not a drop of rain or no wind. Good day to spray. But I can't


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Wind is picking up now


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://abcnews.go.com/US/shooting-h...jured-wisconsin/story?id=38629647&cid=abcn_fb


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2139680 said:


> I thought you bought it?


Told the dealer I would buy it contingent on the wife and kids liking it.

They let me have it for the weekend.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

My 8 3/4 year old is waitressing at the vfw for 4h. Wife texted me that she's mad the her and 2 others are working. About a half dozen sit the staring into space. My reply was that's the work force today


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I got a heads up from an association we do that the neighbor might call me to do his lawn as well. Funny thing is that guy hired me about 5 years ago before I was doing this association. When I was there he said later week it would probably need mowing and he would call when it needed it. This was a monday. He also asked if I could take a pile if sticks. I said sure. I'll grab it when I mow. He calls on Wednesday. It was raining and I was doing shop work. He said I can come on friday, I said Ok. He also reminded me of the sticks. So on friday we pull up and someone else is mowing it. Kinda odd. But whatever. I'm not super excited as the guy uses a deere from lowes. The 1499.00 one. Mows the same direction everytime to stripe. By the end of the summer the grass is bent over so bad I don't think it's ever going to be straight again. The ruts are at least 4" if not 6". I know it's deeper than my pointer finger


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2139664 said:


> Dandelions are rancid here


Never thought they smelled that bad myself....:waving:


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;2139703 said:


> Never thought they smelled that bad myself....:waving:


Wish it was just smell. I got one account the swears they never have dandelions before we started. Before we started they never had grass in most of the complex.


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2139704 said:


> Wish it was just smell. I got one account the swears they never have dandelions before we started. Before we started they never had grass in most of the complex.


The median across from the house is more yellow than green every spring. I know that is where I get mine from.


----------



## andersman02

banonea;2139672 said:


> Nice thing is I can mix 1 batch for all i need


Are you talking fertilizer in the tank also?


----------



## banonea

andersman02;2139707 said:


> Are you talking fertilizer in the tank also?


Just weed control. Plan to do dry fert. I am in the planning stage right now. Getting my spraying license and am getting equipment now when the prices are good. Still using other companies till then


----------



## TKLAWN

banonea;2139672 said:


> Nice thing is I can mix 1 batch for all i need


One 200 gallon tank covers everything for you?


----------



## banonea

TKLAWN;2139710 said:


> One 200 gallon tank covers everything for you?


I only have 20 some accounts.


----------



## TKLAWN

banonea;2139711 said:


> I only have 20 some accounts.


Just curios how others work.

200 gal won't go as far as you you think it will.

Is the company doing them now terrible or why do you want to do them yourself?


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;2139654 said:


> You're too far north, unless you're coming down to the metro


Fine.

....free velky

With purchase of 48" hydro mower and trac vac @ $950


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2139700 said:


> Told the dealer I would buy it contingent on the wife and kids liking it.
> 
> They let me have it for the weekend.


Mooch.........


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;2139700 said:


> Told the dealer I would buy it contingent on the wife and kids liking it.
> 
> They let me have it for the weekend.


That's pretty good of the dealer.

Are you going to check out polaris also? Sales wise and from what I here the polaris are the hot ticket in the sxs market. I haven't owned either so no first hand experience but they may be worth a look. Either way I'm sure their both great machines though.


----------



## banonea

Greenery;2139715 said:


> That's pretty good of the dealer.
> 
> Are you going to check out polaris also? Sales wise and from what I here the polaris are the hot ticket in the sxs market. I haven't owned either so no first hand experience but they may be worth a look. Either way I'm sure their both great machines though.


Sent you a message green


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;2139713 said:


> Fine.
> 
> ....free velky
> 
> With purchase of 48" hydro mower and trac vac @ $950


What brand is the mower? How old?


----------



## Drakeslayer

Get your bonus picks in!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;2139715 said:


> That's pretty good of the dealer.
> 
> Are you going to check out polaris also? Sales wise and from what I here the polaris are the hot ticket in the sxs market. I haven't owned either so no first hand experience but they may be worth a look. Either way I'm sure their both great machines though.


I looked at the Polaris at Tousley Motorsports.

I wasn't all that impressed honestly. Seats were pretty hard, where you sit, especially driving was smaller than the Can-Am.

Biggest issue is there are few 4 place Polaris to even sit in, let alone if anyone will actually let you ride one.

The Can-Am we used yesterday was the dealer demo.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2139717 said:


> What brand is the mower? How old?


Think a toro


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2139715 said:


> That's pretty good of the dealer.
> 
> Are you going to check out polaris also? Sales wise and from what I here the polaris are the hot ticket in the sxs market. I haven't owned either so no first hand experience but they may be worth a look. Either way I'm sure their both great machines though.


#canam. ...................


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I have one of these red tech exmarks. My employee hates it. I haven't used it. I'm not sure what to think of it. 

I'm about done with Kohler engines anyway. One was knocking. The other has a tick. Now I'm told if you buy one this year and and beyond you have to use Kohler oil. Not sure what the cheapest is for Kohler oil. My dealer I think is 10 per quart. That's a spendy oil change


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2139723 said:


> I have one of these red tech exmarks. My employee hates it. I haven't used it. I'm not sure what to think of it.
> 
> I'm about done with Kohler engines anyway. One was knocking. The other has a tick. Now I'm told if you buy one this year and and beyond you have to use Kohler oil. Not sure what the cheapest is for Kohler oil. My dealer I think is 10 per quart. That's a spendy oil change


You're supposed to use Kohler oil to begin with. Plus your oil is suppose to be 20W-50.

Does yours have the toggle for the throttle? That was the part I hated.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2139724 said:


> You're supposed to use Kohler oil to begin with. Plus your oil is suppose to be 20W-50.
> 
> Does yours have the toggle for the throttle? That was the part I hated.


The loaner does. The other 2 are efi, but have a throttle. Kohler sucks


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2139725 said:


> The loaner does. The other 2 are efi, but have a throttle. Kohler sucks


The Red Tech I sold to MNPLOW, it had the toggle throttle. That's what my guys didn't like.

Other than that, I'm not sure what there is to not like about them.

My big block Briggs in the Ferris is noisy too, but it doesn't seem to be any issues, just noisy.


----------



## Camden

I wouldn't mind if the race ended right now.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Camden;2139727 said:


> I wouldn't mind if the race ended right now.


That Crophopper guy has been pretty good the last few races. He must be doing quite a bit of research on his lineup.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2139724 said:


> You're supposed to use Kohler oil to begin with. Plus your oil is suppose to be 20W-50.
> 
> Does yours have the toggle for the throttle? That was the part I hated.


I'll have to look at my book. I'm certain it says 10w-30


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2139729 said:


> I'll have to look at my book. I'm certain it says 10w-30


The book is wrong.  There was a service order put out 2 years ago.

It's one thing I found out when the engine blew on the one they replaced with a new crate engine.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2139728 said:


> That Crophopper guy has been pretty good the last few races. He must be doing quite a bit of research on his lineup.


I forgot my bonus picks.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2139731 said:


> I forgot my bonus picks.


I gave you a 1 hour warning earlier


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2139730 said:


> The book is wrong. There was a service order put out 2 years ago.
> 
> It's one thing I found out when the engine blew on the one they replaced with a new crate engine.


Like I said I'm about d9ne with them. What happened to the all engines you could put whatever oil in you want. They are all stick kicking. Now these things have problems within a couple hundred hours or a couple years


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2139732 said:


> I gave you a 1 hour warning earlier


I saw it, then I was working on crossing the finish line myself.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Cold, wet and miserable out. We're taking this side by side out again, gonna see if the kids still have fun.

If not, I just tell the dealer the wife decided it wasn't what she thought.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2139643 said:


> Yea its called a scanner and a computer.


Same... email


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea;2139662 said:


> I ended up picking this up for a song......
> 
> 
> 
> 2004 lesco with a 2011 Honda motor, 500' of hose
> Runs great. Need to find ware to get the spray nozzle.....


Site One or Minnesota Wanner


----------



## andersman02

cbservicesllc;2139737 said:


> Site One or Minnesota Wanner


Was going to say wanner, we go there for almost everything and they make our tankers. I thought it might be a bit of a hike for him though. Also is recommend getting more than 1...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

andersman02;2139738 said:


> Was going to say wanner, we go there for almost everything and they make our tankers. I thought it might be a bit of a hike for him though. Also is recommend getting more than 1...


He likes to drive I think


----------



## TKLAWN

Lwnmwrman is right, 20w 50 oil.

Everything i buy from now on will be kohler.

Got rid of two exmarks with fx801v that we're nothing but problems.


----------



## Doughboy12

This game is going to be too long at this rate. 
Suter going to one knee in defense. I thought he was better than that. 
Go cafing get him...!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2139742 said:


> This game is going to be too long at this rate.
> Suter going to one knee in defense. I thought he was better than that.
> Go cafing get him...!!!


Calm down. You need to be rested


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;2139728 said:


> That Crophopper guy has been pretty good the last few races. He must be doing quite a bit of research on his lineup.


I have not changed it since week 2. It has worked so why change it.


----------



## ryde307

I think I'm bad luck.


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2139744 said:


> Calm down. You need to be rested


Are we a gooooooo????


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2139747 said:


> Are we a gooooooo????


Unless it rains alot. Grass is 6" tall. We will use a smaller diameter hose and suck it up. It will be a pain, but oh well. It's only 20 or so acres


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well got a ps4 now I'll fit in with lwnmwr


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;2139712 said:


> Just curios how others work.
> 
> 200 gal won't go as far as you you think it will.
> 
> Is the company doing them now terrible or why do you want to do them yourself?


We use a 200 gallon skid sprayer... depending on the route it takes our guy a week or so and he does 2-3 tanks a day... Works decent


----------



## Doughboy12

I'll just leaf this here...pun intended.


----------



## Polarismalibu

We got a game now!!!


----------



## Green Grass

Nail in coffin!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well nice play Dubnyk


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2139757 said:


> We got a game now!!!


My kid said after goal #3, that Dallas will score quick now.

Nice to know at 14 years old, he's already a jaded MN sports fan.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2139761 said:


> My kid said after goal #3, that Dallas will score quick now.
> 
> Nice to know at 14 years old, he's already a jaded MN sports fan.


We should have had goal 4 right away. But open nets are hard to hit I guess


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We are passing on this side by side. It's fun. We will try to own one soon, but right now isn't the right time.


----------



## Polarismalibu

And there's still hope!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Cafe!!!! So damn close


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well we should be up by two but the season is over instead.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Only a fraction of an inch away from tying the game...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2139767 said:


> Only a fraction of an inch away from tying the game...


MN teams very rarely get those 1/2"s.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Looks like the twins could pull this off in the 15th.


----------



## Camden

More house shaking thunder. We seem to be right in the middle of these strong cells.

Twins set a MLB record today for the most strikeouts in back-to-back games. At least it looks like they're going to win.

EDIT: NO WAY! The Twins just added to the misery that is MN sports....


----------



## Drakeslayer

Camden;2139772 said:


> More house shaking thunder. We seem to be right in the middle of these strong cells.
> 
> Twins set a MLB record today for the most strikeouts in back-to-back games. At least it looks like they're going to win.


18 yesterday. How many today?


----------



## Drakeslayer

Haha! Here we go Twins!


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2139770 said:


> Looks like the twins could pull this off in the 15th.


Ummmmm. You forgot it's the MINNESOTA Twins. :laughing:


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;2139774 said:


> 18 yesterday. How many today?


20!!!

Unbelievable.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2139770 said:


> Looks like the twins could pull this off in the 15th.


So close, yet, so far...


----------



## ryde307

Just got back from the wild game. At least they made it interesting. That place was dead for the first two periods. Alot of people left. The 3rd period was alot of fun.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I'll just leave this here


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;2139781 said:


> I'll just leave this here


That puck looks photoshopped.


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;2139781 said:


> I'll just leave this here


Not real just a salty fan


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2139781 said:


> I'll just leave this here


And I'll just leave the actual pic here.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2139784 said:


> And I'll just leave the actual pic here.....


I think the potential photoshopped image could just be real view with a shallower angle (maybe from the blue line or closer) and therefore give a different view... However we can see from the in goal camera (straight down) that it didn't go all the way in


----------



## CityGuy

Already had 1.5 inches of rain today and according to radar I'm about to get pounded again.


----------



## Greenery

Sounds unpleasant....


----------



## Greenery

That pic pretty much sums up Minnesota sports.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Tornado warning just south of Jim.





edit: nevermind. the radar has a red outline. usually a tornado warning.

Checked NWS, and it's just a severe weather statement.


----------



## CityGuy

Tons of lightening and decent rain.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2139793 said:


> Tornado warning just south of Jim.
> 
> It was pretty bad in town. Was at taco bell when it hit. Drove 90 home to get ahead of it and put trucks away. Made it, and the reds are gone. Winds are 45+
> 
> edit: nevermind. the radar has a red outline. usually a tornado warning.
> 
> Checked NWS, and it's just a severe weather statement.


It was pretty bad in town. I was at taco bell when it hit. I drove 90 on the way home to get ahead of it to put trucks away. Now that's done, thr reds dissapeared


----------



## SSS Inc.

Not sure where that above pic came from but this is the official overhead view. Clearly a goal.


----------



## Drakeslayer

CityGuy;2139794 said:


> Tons of lightening and decent rain.


Same here. Kids are becoming afraid of the lightning and won't go to bed.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2139796 said:


> Not sure where that above pic came from but this is the official overhead view. Clearly a goal.


How did NHL in Toronto miss that?


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;2139797 said:


> Same here. Kids are becoming afraid of the lightning and won't go to bed.


Yeah my daughter didn't want to go to bed because of the storms.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;2139799 said:


> Yeah my daughter didn't want to go to bed because of the storms.


You should tell her you won a nascar race today. That might help.


----------



## banonea

TKLAWN;2139712 said:


> Just curios how others work.
> 
> 200 gal won't go as far as you you think it will.
> 
> Is the company doing them now terrible or why do you want to do them yourself?


cost. For what they charge here for 1 I can do 4. plus if there are areas that get missed, they want to charge to come back, when they miss a area. also it is the next step in my company......


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;2139737 said:


> Site One or Minnesota Wanner


not sure what you are asking?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2139802 said:


> not sure what you are asking?


He's telling you where to get parts for thr sprayer you bought


----------



## banonea

andersman02;2139738 said:


> Was going to say wanner, we go there for almost everything and they make our tankers. I thought it might be a bit of a hike for him though. Also is recommend getting more than 1...


Now I get it. Privet party in gibbon MN. they are a used tractor parts dealer. they got it in a deal with a mower they wanted


----------



## Polarismalibu

There was a tornado on the ground by Jim I guess


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2139739 said:


> He likes to drive I think


I do........


----------



## TKLAWN

banonea;2139801 said:


> cost. For what they charge here for 1 I can do 4. plus if there are areas that get missed, they want to charge to come back, when they miss a area. also it is the next step in my company......


So you know what herbicide you are going to use and how much it costs?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2139805 said:


> There was a tornado on the ground by Jim I guess


I heard it was by waseca. Last I heard it wasn't confirmed. That's was about 35 minutes ago


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2139807 said:


> So you know what herbicide you are going to use and how much it costs?


Doesn't matter, cause everyone in Rochester overpays by 200%. 

I figure next year I'll be starting a sublocation since the market is so lucrative.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2139796 said:


> Not sure where that above pic came from but this is the official overhead view. Clearly a goal.


Now that's photoshopped! Too clean of a line between red and blue...


----------



## SSS Inc.

So is it going to rain tomorrow>?


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea;2139802 said:


> not sure what you are asking?


Where to get a gun, those are good places, should have turf guns and several nozzles... Like someone said, just make sure to calibrate so you know your rate...


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2139810 said:


> Now that's photoshopped! Too clean of a line between red and blue...


No your crazy. That's from nhl.com. You get those weird digital lines once in awhile. Look at the left side of the net.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2139811 said:


> So is it going to rain tomorrow>?


Not sure whether to plan on it or not at this point.


----------



## SSS Inc.

CB...Found another copy. Clearly not photoshopped.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2139803 said:


> He's telling you where to get parts for thr sprayer you bought


got ya, good I need a nozzle. got it mounted on a trailer today and tested it again with water and a normal hose nozzle, works great....


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2139809 said:


> Doesn't matter, cause everyone in Rochester overpays by 200%.
> 
> I figure next year I'll be starting a sublocation since the market is so lucrative.


Yeah, go spray with Bano and do mulch with Jim.

You will be paying cash for that sxs in no time!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2139814 said:


> Not sure whether to plan on it or not at this point.


Texted my guys to check their phones before they head in, in the morning.

I'm spending the day at Fort Snelling with my 5th grader.

One of the last field trips I'll ever have a chance to go on. Never made one with my oldest.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2139817 said:


> Yeah, go spray with Bano and do mulch with Jim.
> 
> You will be paying cash for that sxs in no time!




:laughing:


----------



## banonea

TKLAWN;2139807 said:


> So you know what herbicide you are going to use and how much it costs?


Still learning most of that. dimension Is what I have used in the past with referrals from Reindeers in Rochester. as for weed, I have used Vessel and had good luck unless people have suggestions. mind you, this has been on my own property and for a few friends to learn just what I am doing......


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2139819 said:


> :laughing:


I'm confused by all of it down there.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2139809 said:


> Doesn't matter, cause everyone in Rochester overpays by 200%.
> 
> I figure next year I'll be starting a sublocation since the market is so lucrative.


there is more truth to that statement than you realize. Nation wide housing is up by 3%, in Rochester it is over 8%. we just sold our house for 20% more than any house in our neighborhood, yet they don't want to pay for quality construction or services..... its stupid


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;2139822 said:


> there is more truth to that statement than you realize. Nation wide housing is up by 3%, in Rochester it is over 8%. we just sold our house for 20% more than any house in our neighborhood, yet they don't want to pay for quality construction or services..... its stupid


I'm sure it's a hot market down there. Last year when I drove down to the Dodge dealer, I was shocked at how big Rochester had become since I'd been there.

I have a cousin who does Cancer research and his wife both work for Mayo. I can see from their posts it's a hot area.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2139823 said:


> I'm sure it's a hot market down there. Last year when I drove down to the Dodge dealer, I was shocked at how big Rochester had become since I'd been there.
> 
> I have a cousin who does Cancer research and his wife both work for Mayo. I can see from their posts it's a hot area.


I wish we could have held out for another 6 months, could have broke $200,000.00 for the house I think. 6 blocks from St. Mary's and a 20 min walk to Mayo.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Absolutely no wind out. Kinda creepy


----------



## banonea

Looking like tomorrow is going to be a shop day. Probably a good thing. y computer decided it didn't want to play anymore and crashed:realmad:. I got it back up long enough to get all my data off it. working on getting the new one loaded and working, going to be a long night:angry::angry:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Whether it's raining or not in the morning, it looks like it'll be a bit wet.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2139815 said:


> CB...Found another copy. Clearly not photoshopped.


Man, they must have had to really separate it frame by frame, that's nuts... We got robbed!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2139827 said:


> Whether it's raining or not in the morning, it looks like it'll be a bit wet.


True statement...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm sending my guys out. They can just mow.


We have about 5 cleanups left, but they are pretty clean, and can just be bagged quickly tomorrow.


----------



## CityGuy

Just a hair under 3" of rain in the rain gauge for 24 hours.


----------



## CityGuy

Misting in spots.


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;2139833 said:


> Misting in spots.


And now we have a light rain shower.


----------



## banonea

Looks like i will be able to get some mowing in today after all. Going to hit it hard and get all we can before it hits......


----------



## qualitycut

Weather people suck, it was suppose to be raining


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2139836 said:


> Weather people suck, it was suppose to be raining


It will be by 9, after we all scramble to get guys going, thinking we can get stuff done.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2139837 said:


> It will be by 9, after we all scramble to get guys going, thinking we can get stuff done.


Yea i see it popping to to the south


----------



## qualitycut

And I'm pretty sure I legally can't drive yet


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Kinda raining down here. Drops are bigger than a sprinkle, but sparse


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2139836 said:


> Weather people suck, it was suppose to be raining


Look at radar


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Sent a bill out to a guy who wrote his own prices next to mine on the contract. I'm sure he'll be calling and complaining. He can take it or leave it. He fired us last year after a window was broke. I have a better chance at winning the lottery big than us breaking this window. Anyway, I ran into him at kwik trip. He said was sorry. It wasn't working with the new guy. He was locked into a contract through the winter with him. He said to resume work as usual in the spring and figure a new contract. I raised him about 4% on reoccurring services and 10% on one time services. I'm still not making a boat load. I've kept him know the lower end as he's a non profit. 


The winter guy couldn't have done very well there. He rented a skid for 600 a month, plus .25 an hour that's put on the skid. New start up and the only lot he did. Spent over 3k on the skid and made 500 if he was lucky


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2139841 said:


> Look at radar


I'm crossing my fingers that moves through WBL right before my guys get there about 8:39.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2139844 said:


> I'm crossing my fingers that moves through WBL right before my guys get there about 8:39.


Ha not happening


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2139847 said:


> Ha not happening


It'll be close. Looks to be almost in the south metro now. The yards they have first are all small, on slopes, so there won't be any puddles.


----------



## qualitycut

Downpour here......


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2139848 said:


> It'll be close. Looks to be almost in the south metro now. The yards they have first are all small, on slopes, so there won't be any puddles.


Lol yea wet slopes, sounds like a lot of turf damage


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2139850 said:


> Lol yea wet slopes, sounds like a lot of turf damage


Geez, not mountains. Just not flat ground. Besides, it's mowing season. You'll find out soon enough with the extra accounts. Gotta mow in less than ideal conditions or you'll never be caught up. Especially this time of year, for the next 3-4 weeks.


----------



## CityGuy

Pouring in Rockford.


----------



## CityGuy

Cleaning culvert ends in the rain after 2 to 3 inches of rain over the weekend is challenging.


----------



## Camden

I hope it dries out by mid-afternoon. I've got Twins tix and I don't want to drive all the way down there just to get turned around because the game is cancelled. C'mon sunshine!


----------



## unit28

Snapper pro hydro 1998 kawasaki fc420v
Joystick drive loop handle steering 
Trac vacation is Honda powered
Two wheel velky


----------



## mnlefty

Just had that cell roll over us in BP, heavy rain is through, still coming down and way more lightning and thunder than I prefer to work in.


----------



## CityGuy

Cleaned this culvert end and took an early break because of the rain. Its plugged again.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Headed out to try to do apps


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2139844 said:


> I'm crossing my fingers that moves through WBL right before my guys get there about 8:39.


It's done here


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2139851 said:


> Gotta mow in less than ideal conditions or you'll never be caught up. Especially this time of year, for the next 3-4 weeks.


Ain't that the truth...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like I was an hour off. 9:39.


----------



## cbservicesllc

My rain gauge has to be wrong... Only said 3/4" as of this morning...


----------



## ryde307

Polarismalibu;2139617 said:


> So if any of you guys have pallets laying around you want to get rid of I'll take them. Trying to get a hundred or so makes for a great walking bridge threw the swamp up at our land.


If you want to pick them up in Hopkins I will keep them.



LwnmwrMan22;2139621 said:


> Sooooooo...apparently in Chisago County, I can ride an ATV on any shoulder except the freeway. Can't ride in the ditch, but I can ride on the shoulder.


In the state of MN you can ride a class 2 ATV on the road unless the county or city has an ordinance against it.



jimslawnsnow;2139701 said:


> My 8 3/4 year old is waitressing at the vfw for 4h. Wife texted me that she's mad the her and 2 others are working. About a half dozen sit the staring into space. My reply was that's the work force today


Can someone that age do that? If that's legal good for her.



LwnmwrMan22;2139851 said:


> Geez, not mountains. Just not flat ground. Besides, it's mowing season. You'll find out soon enough with the extra accounts. Gotta mow in less than ideal conditions or you'll never be caught up. Especially this time of year, for the next 3-4 weeks.


Spring is always a bit of a pain. We downsized our main route and subcontracted another route to 2 separate companies.



Camden;2139854 said:


> I hope it dries out by mid-afternoon. I've got Twins tix and I don't want to drive all the way down there just to get turned around because the game is cancelled. C'mon sunshine!


You should be good.



cbservicesllc;2139862 said:


> My rain gauge has to be wrong... Only said 3/4" as of this morning...


The news showed only .3 in your area as of last night.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My guys say it isn't bad. They're gonna keep working.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Sunny here. ....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Now my guys are packing it in. Can't find solid ground to mow. They got 3 done.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2139867 said:


> Now my guys are packing it in. Can't find solid ground to mow. They got 3 done.


Trying to stay on schedule. We have the mowing crew doing some mowing/clean up work, irrigation guy doing start ups, and a fert guy out.


----------



## CityGuy

Drying out here for now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Figures. Now that they pack it in, the rain lets up.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2139867 said:


> Now my guys are packing it in. Can't find solid ground to mow. They got 3 done.


There is someone detaching in Waconia.


----------



## Doughboy12

Green Grass;2139873 said:


> There is someone dethatching in Waconia.


WOW...... That's bold. Has to be half green grass in the pile!!!
Oh and IFIFY


----------



## ryde307

Green Grass;2139873 said:


> There is someone detaching in Waconia.


Maybe it's TK. Not going to lie we may or may not be doing the same. I believe the guys are right near SSS now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2139873 said:


> There is someone detaching in Waconia.


I'm having frozen yogurt in Highland Park with my youngest. We bailed on the Fort Snelling tour. Teaching him young.


----------



## CityGuy

Back to misting again.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Solid rain once we hit Lino Lakes. Heavy drizzle in Lindstrom.

Not gonna get the cleanups done tomorrow.


----------



## ryde307

We got 4 clean ups done, spread a pallet of fert, and a handful of irrigation start ups and some repairs. At least it wasn't a total wash out. The rest of the week is not looking good.


----------



## qualitycut

At least it will be cool so the grass shouldn't go to crazy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2139881 said:


> At least it will be cool so the grass shouldn't go to crazy.


That's what I'm hoping.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2139882 said:


> That's what I'm hoping.


Same here......


----------



## Greenery

Pretty sure I'm no longer welcome at Knd recycling. Lol


----------



## CityGuy

Things seem to be not so good for FIL. Still tubes, eyes open but just blank state, responds to pain on toes but nowhere else. Not looking good. Dr says wait a few days and see.


----------



## TKLAWN

ryde307;2139876 said:


> Maybe it's TK. Not going to lie we may or may not be doing the same. I believe the guys are right near SSS now.


Not me, we worked on trailers until 1 and then went and mowed a few.

I did see them out though, two vantages no baggers.


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;2139887 said:


> Things seem to be not so good for FIL. Still tubes, eyes open but just blank state, responds to pain on toes but nowhere else. Not looking good. Dr says wait a few days and see.


That's too bad City Guy. Hope things turn around for him in the near future.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

sss inc.;2139891 said:


> that's too bad city guy. Hope things turn around for him in the near future.


+1........


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2139867 said:


> Now my guys are packing it in. Can't find solid ground to mow. They got 3 done.


We worked all day and got all but our 3 large ones done. Hoping to get 2 done tomorrow


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2139882 said:


> That's what I'm hoping.


Same here......


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2139887 said:


> Things seem to be not so good for FIL. Still tubes, eyes open but just blank state, responds to pain on toes but nowhere else. Not looking good. Dr says wait a few days and see.


Prayers to ya bro......


----------



## Camden

At the Twins game in winter clothes. When you buy season tix you only imagine 80 and sun, not 40 and rain.


----------



## SSS Inc.

This weather stinks. Really hard to get motivated.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2139898 said:


> This weather stinks. Really hard to get motivated.


Yeah. 2 weeks ago I was read to pound out the work. Today..... I'd rather sit at Khan's BBQ.


----------



## Doughboy12

Game 7 up next. #BecauseItsTheCup


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;2139900 said:


> Game 7 up next. #BecauseItsTheCup


Put score updates on FB please.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I was fairly productive today until it rained. Cripes we must have gotten damn near an inch in the last hour


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2139901 said:


> Put score updates on FB please.


You don't get it???


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2139903 said:


> You don't get it???


Hes at the twins game


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2139899 said:


> Yeah. 2 weeks ago I was read to pound out the work. Today..... I'd rather sit at Khan's BBQ.


I hear ya. I just need to get in a routine of hammering out jobs day after day. Until then it feels like we're going nowhere.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2139904 said:


> Hes at the twins game


Google the score.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goallllllllll GO Blues!!!!!!!!

1-0


----------



## Drakeslayer

Camden;2139901 said:


> Put score updates on FB please.


Cue Doughboy.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2139908 said:


> Goallllllllll GO Blues!!!!!!!!
> 
> 1-0


im with ya. Down with the Hawks!


----------



## Drakeslayer

Coach, you should move down behind home plate so you can wave to us!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goallllllllllllll


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2139906 said:


> I hear ya. I just need to get in a routine of hammering out jobs day after day. Until then it feels like we're going nowhere.


Tomorrow we are going down to finish that bush job on Washington Ave. Put the mulch in, the watering bags.

Then get the irrigation systems running, repairs done.

Get my 3 lots swept and striped.

Get a retaining wall in.

After that, I'll feel like I've gotten something done.


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;2139911 said:


> Coach, you should move down behind home plate so you can wave to us!


Alright. Let me see if I can make it work.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2139913 said:


> Tomorrow we are going down to finish that bush job on Washington Ave. Put the mulch in, the watering bags.
> 
> Then get the irrigation systems running, repairs done.
> 
> Get my 3 lots swept and striped.
> 
> Get a retaining wall in.
> 
> After that, I'll feel like I've gotten something done.


Sounds like a plan. Thumbs Up I have the exact same plan minus the irrigation and retaining walls.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2139907 said:


> Google the score.


I was thinking it


----------



## Greenery

SSS Inc.;2139915 said:


> Sounds like a plan. Thumbs Up I have the exact same plan minus the irrigation and retaining walls.


What kind of bushes are you putting in?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Greenery;2139917 said:


> What kind of bushes are you putting in?


I think I mis-understood what he meant.


----------



## qualitycut

Weak call......


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2139898 said:


> This weather stinks. Really hard to get motivated.


Yep, then you try and it doesn't go well...


----------



## Drakeslayer

2-2...........


----------



## qualitycut

Awesome game to watch


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2139925 said:


> Awesome game to watch


3-2 now.......


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;2139926 said:


> 3-2 now.......


Ha....Wrong game I think.


----------



## SSS Inc.

So I'm high bid for a tour of the KSTP news tv studio. Get a chance to meet all my favorites like Dave Dahl and Leah Mclean. And I get to take 10 people. My kids school fundraiser. I can ask dave about the weather and get the inside scoop.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2139927 said:


> Ha....Wrong game I think.


Let's go twins!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2139928 said:


> So I'm high bid for a tour of the KSTP news tv studio. Get a chance to meet all my favorites like Dave Dahl and Leah Mclean. And I get to take 10 people. My kids school fundraiser. I can ask dave about the weather and get the inside scoop.


Thats cool......


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;2139929 said:


> Let's go twins!


Sure is great to see the place 85% empty.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2139928 said:


> So I'm high bid for a tour of the KSTP news tv studio. Get a chance to meet all my favorites like Dave Dahl and Leah Mclean. And I get to take 10 people. My kids school fundraiser. I can ask dave about the weather and get the inside scoop.


I used to hang out there every Tuesday when Stan Hubbard owned the Vulcans. They made us high school kids go and do our homework at the station from 6-7 pm. We met all the newscasters. They said I had a face for radio.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2139931 said:


> Sure is great to see the place 85% empty.


I hate downtown. I'm glad Roy bought tickets and went.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2139930 said:


> Thats cool......


I thought it would be interesting. Apparently one of the news gals has a kid at our school. I'd have to learn all the hot chicks names before I went.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Fight!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2139918 said:


> I think I mis-understood what he meant.


Putting bushes in, not the other way around.


----------



## SSS Inc.

GOalllllllllllllll


----------



## SSS Inc.

Holy RACK behind the Chicago bench. Geez.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2139938 said:


> Holy RACK behind the Chicago bench. Geez.


Missed it. Dammit.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like Coach will have a cold ride home.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2139941 said:


> Looks like Coach will have a cold ride home.


AND he missed a walk off by Arcia.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2139941 said:


> Looks like Coach will have a cold ride home.


Maybe. Not sure how the backdraft affects a Tahoe.


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2139943 said:


> Maybe. Not sure how the backdraft affects a Tahoe.


You should have gone down with some duct tape and plastic...:waving:


----------



## Camden

I made it back home just fine. It wasn't cold at all...probably because my blood was boiling.

It's going to be interesting to hear how much the claim is. Not only did the window break, the door won't open either. I bet a rear door for that vehicle is a couple grand.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2139946 said:


> I made it back home just fine. It wasn't cold at all...probably because my blood was boiling.
> 
> It's going to be interesting to hear how much the claim is. Not only did the window break, the door won't open either. I bet a rear door for that vehicle is a couple grand.


Man I would be PISSED!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

.......................


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's cool this morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

There's a light drizzle from downtown MPLS to Roseville. Dry north of that, not sure about South of that.


----------



## CityGuy

39° and clouds


----------



## TKLAWN

Boss must have been deleting posts again....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Cold and drizzly out. Guys are gonna have fun dethatching. Gonna be cold doing apps later as well


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;2139957 said:


> Boss must have been deleting posts again....


Why, what did you post?


----------



## NorthernProServ

At least 5 CVI set up in becker park in Crystal.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;2139965 said:


> At least 5 CVI set up in becker park in Crystal.


Keep'em up there


----------



## snowman55

Coach, try again. Why was your window gone?


----------



## Greenery

snowman55;2139968 said:


> Coach, try again. Why was your window gone?


He was downtown, probably a smash n grab.


----------



## qualitycut

I cant believe how many people owe me for snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2139971 said:


> I cant believe how many people owe me for snow.


I finally got my last Feb payment. Most of March is in. I'm down to about $17k on the books.

May invoices to out Saturday.


----------



## qualitycut

Some stuff needs cutting some dont. Schedule got all screwed up


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2139971 said:


> I cant believe how many people owe me for snow.


Just got a check a week ago for 6,400.00 from Jan. And Feb. From an account. Now it will be another month I'm sure before I see March.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Btw, everything is mud, tried to dethatch one and had to stop and blow the whole damn thing


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2139973 said:


> Some stuff needs cutting some dont. Schedule got all screwed up


Yeah, I just put my guys out there and said drive around. See what you see.

We will be done with the mulch around these bushes in 1/2 hour, then I'm off to grab a mower and sit at my high school.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2139976 said:


> Yeah, I just put my guys out there and said drive around. See what you see.
> 
> We will be done with the mulch around these bushes in 1/2 hour, then I'm off to grab a mower and sit at my high school.


Yea Mondays route is short so we are on Tuesdays stuff hoping Mondays can wait till next week


----------



## Camden

snowman55;2139968 said:


> Coach, try again. Why was your window gone?


Parked in the C ramp near Target Field. 2nd level right near the skyway (probably a mistake). Returned to my vehicle to find the window smashed out and everything inside was rummaged through.

On my way to the vehicle I had a guy hassling me for money. Like over and over again. Even when I got to my car and noticed that the window was smashed out he kept asking me for money. I was already irritated by what I was dealing with and then this guy was in my face. That didn't end well and my daughter saw a side of me she's never seen before. I was hot...


----------



## Greenery

NorthernProServ;2139975 said:


> Btw, everything is mud, tried to dethatch one and had to stop and blow the whole damn thing


Happy to hear I'm not the only one still doing them. People are getting antsy.


----------



## snowman55

Sh11tty!!!!


----------



## NorthernProServ

Greenery;2139979 said:


> Happy to hear I'm not the only one still doing them. People are getting antsy.


Only have 4 to go and doubt we'll get them done today, or even this week.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2139949 said:


> It's cool this morning.


Yeah it was chilly


----------



## qualitycut

Cafe this weather


----------



## ryde307

NorthernProServ;2139981 said:


> Only have 4 to go and doubt we'll get them done today, or even this week.


We have 5 left if we can get through todays list. Then try to get on track some how with the mowing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We have 4 left. All fairly small. We will get them sometime this week. Hopefully.

They're so small, with so few leaves, I could just dump on the trailer and tarp it. Might pull the box today, if for no other reason than to pick up the spirits.


----------



## skorum03

Grass is soft. Even the stander is almost tearing grass up. One more place and then calling it a day.


----------



## CityGuy

Fil is responding to stimuli but not voice and still has a "blank" stare.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2139988 said:


> Fil is responding to stimuli but not voice and still has a "blank" stare.


Hopefully he gets better


----------



## ryde307

Anyone going to the auction later?


----------



## Martinson9

If anyone wants a referral for a lawn to cut in Edinburgh in BP text me at 612.309.9759. I can text you contact info.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2139981 said:


> Only have 4 to go and doubt we'll get them done today, or even this week.


About in the same boat... I just put the guys on the mow route for the rest of the week, run through everything...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Think I'll run to KFC Buffet to warm up before I go sit on a mower for 7 hours.


----------



## skorum03

cbservicesllc;2139992 said:


> About in the same boat... I just put the guys on the mow route for the rest of the week, run through everything...


Thats what I am doing too. I have two clean ups left, both mid-sized and there is no way I could do either of them. Mowing one more place today and calling it a day.


----------



## ryde307

It almost feels like winter out but I signed 2 snow contracts in the last couple days. I'm already counting down the days. I just hope we have a real winter this year. #thisisasnowforumright?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

ryde307;2139996 said:


> It almost feels like winter out but I signed 2 snow contracts in the last couple days. I'm already counting down the days. I just hope we have a real winter this year. #thisisasnowforumright?


And then everyone, especially lwnmrman and quality will complain about it snowing too much


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dang headphones broke. Everything sounds like treble turned all the way up on AM. 

Guess I'll be headed to BBY tomorrow. I'll have to pull up the insurance tonight.

It's tough mowing this high school without good tunes.


----------



## qualitycut

My guys need some lessons they are taking forever. They arw pulling the 52 walk behind off to use the rider on small resi.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2140000 said:


> And then everyone, especially lwnmrman and quality will complain about it snowing too much


I turned a new leaf last year remember. I emrassed it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2140004 said:


> My guys need some lessons they are taking forever. They arw pulling the 52 walk behind off to use the rider on small resi.


Why not load the rider on the back?


----------



## qualitycut

Weird 4 houses done in 40 min since i hopped on a mower. Cafe


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2140006 said:


> Why not load the rider on the back?


Why not use the walk behind.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2140007 said:


> Weird 4 houses done in 40 min since i hopped on a mower. Cafe


Yeah, well get used to it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2140007 said:


> Weird 4 houses done in 40 min since i hopped on a mower. Cafe


So you "hopped" on a rider?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2140010 said:


> Yeah, well get used to it.


O I know....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I packed it in. I was getting a headache from the headphones. It can wait.

The wife and I are going to see Jason Mathison in the morning. My choice.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2140015 said:


> I packed it in. I was getting a headache from the headphones. It can wait.
> 
> The wife and I are going to see Jason Mathison in the morning. My choice.


Double loser lol


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2140008 said:


> Why not use the walk behind.


To much exercise


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2140019 said:


> To much exercise


Velke. I choose it over rider all the time especially when it's wet out. We are talking tiny lawns


----------



## Greenery

I'm over this, the ground is just too wet doing nothing but making a mess. I suspect tomorrow isn't going to be any better.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;2140021 said:


> I'm over this, the ground is just too wet doing nothing but making a mess. I suspect tomorrow isn't going to be any better.


Nope. Won't until we get sun, then the grass will grow 18" over night .


----------



## jimslawnsnow

With rain tomorrow and Thursday, it won't be decent cutting til late Friday or Saturday


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2140024 said:


> With rain tomorrow and Thursday, it won't be decent cutting til late Friday or Saturday


I have after 4pm tomorrow


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2140025 said:


> I have after 4pm tomorrow


Not me. Rain Saturday and Sunday now too


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Random Tuesday night. 7:15 PM. 1:15 wait for your wings at D-spot.

We figured we would be past the evening rush.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2140032 said:


> Random Tuesday night. 7:15 PM. 1:15 wait for your wings at D-spot.
> 
> We figured we would be past the evening rush.


Geez.. .....


----------



## qualitycut

And all the bids I sent out over the last few weeks are now wondering if we can do it next week. People I tell you.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Channel 6 shows snow from north of my county north east and west Thursday


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2140038 said:


> And all the bids I sent out over the last few weeks are now wondering if we can do it next week. People I tell you.


I emailed a couple. Each one said when can you do it. In a round about way they both said they are going with who ever can get there quicker


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Just got an email from a lawn customer wondering if we're coming this week yet. We were there last week and mowed along with a quick clean up. Mowed off maybe an inch at most. With this cold grass won't grow. Next week, however will be a different story


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2139959 said:


> Cold and drizzly out. Guys are gonna have fun dethatching. Gonna be cold doing apps later as well


Froze my cafe off. Too bad the place I was at didn't sell good outerwear...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Why is Trump wearing Blue eyeshadow? Roy?????


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2140040 said:


> I emailed a couple. Each one said when can you do it. In a round about way they both said they are going with who ever can get there quicker


I just love it. They dilly dally around for weeks then want it done now.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2140047 said:


> I just love it. They dilly dally around for weeks then want it done now.


Yeah, and it's not even may yet.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2140047 said:


> I just love it. They dilly dally around for weeks then want it done now.


We had 4 labor guys not show up today. Said they had better offers but really wanted to work for us. We don't play that money game. The minute they brought it up we are done with them. They asked if they could come to work tomorrow. Pinché No! Good luck with your other offers I said.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2140045 said:


> Froze my cafe off. Too bad the place I was at didn't sell good outerwear...


So are you going to have to change your name now?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Let's go Twins! Doh.!


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2140049 said:


> We had 4 labor guys not show up today. Said they had better offers but really wanted to work for us. We don't play that money game. The minute they brought it up we are done with them. They asked if they could come to work tomorrow. Pinché No! Good luck with your other offers I said.


Wow! Thats ballsy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2140049 said:


> We had 4 labor guys not show up today. Said they had better offers but really wanted to work for us. We don't play that money game. The minute they brought it up we are done with them. They asked if they could come to work tomorrow. Pinché No! Good luck with your other offers I said.


In the moment, it feels good, doesn't it??? 

Then you start looking long term and think "shiznit!!!!"


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2140050 said:


> So are you going to have to change your name now?


Not yet... Maybe by the end of summer if all goes well.


----------



## qualitycut

So how many guys you have?


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2140054 said:


> Not yet... Maybe by the end of summer if all goes well.


Huh. .........


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2140053 said:


> In the moment, it feels good, doesn't it???
> 
> Then you start looking long term and think "shiznit!!!!"


Kind of. It's happened before and I think we will be fine again. We only do landscape projects so our customers don't know if something is taking to long unless it is taking to long. Then we scramble....


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2140057 said:


> Kind of. It's happened before and I think we will be fine again. We only do landscape projects so our customers don't know if something is taking to long unless it is taking to long. Then we scramble....


Lol isn't that the truth.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2140056 said:


> Huh. .........


His name is dough. As in chubby. He's hoping to be skinny by the end of the summer


----------



## Drakeslayer

jimslawnsnow;2140059 said:


> His name is dough. As in chubby. He's hoping to be skinny by the end of the summer


Didn't he work for Pillsbury before he started landscaping?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2140059 said:


> His name is dough. As in chubby. He's hoping to be skinny by the end of the summer


Aghhh thought he was already changing professions


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2140056 said:


> Huh. .........


Changing my name...I'm on a good weight loss program.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Twins win!


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2140060 said:


> Didn't he work for Pillsbury before he started landscaping?


Not this again...


----------



## Doughboy12

What the cafe is a 2 year old doing wandering around by himself on a farm??? Pisses me off when cafe like that happens. :angry:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Twins Win!!! Twins Win!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Crap.... Dumb and Dumber to is just starting. Now I'll be up til midnight.


----------



## Doughboy12

Had to give in...heat is back on. Was 60 in here. Ain't nobody got time for that.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2140067 said:


> Crap.... Dumb and Dumber to is just starting. Now I'll be up til midnight.


Don't do it.....


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2140063 said:


> Twins win!


Marnie is one of my neighbors!!!!!!


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;2140069 said:


> Don't do it.....


Agreed!!!!!!


----------



## Green Grass

Doughboy12;2140068 said:


> Had to give in...heat is back on. Was 60 in here. Ain't nobody got time for that.


That's warm our house was at 56.


----------



## Doughboy12

Green Grass;2140072 said:


> That's warm our house was at 56.


Sat on a mower in the cold all day.... Had to do it.

Edit: Poor little doggie can't take it that cold...


----------



## Doughboy12

Bel used the "S" word 
Rain starts at 4pm in metro.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2140068 said:


> Had to give in...heat is back on. Was 60 in here. Ain't nobody got time for that.


57 in here. Not turning it on


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2140075 said:


> 58 in here. Not turning it on


Your dog will keep you warm...


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2140076 said:


> Your dog will keep you warm...


They are cuddled out in the living room. They are probably freezing


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

One of the reasons I woke up at 3 yesterday morning, house was cold.

Turned the heat on then.

I had to turn the movie off. I need to be well rested to be on TV in the morning.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2140078 said:


> One of the reasons I woke up at 3 yesterday morning, house was cold.
> 
> Turned the heat on then.
> 
> I had to turn the movie off. I need to be well rested to be on TV in the morning.


I had 2 windows open I forgot about till about 7 pm


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2140078 said:


> One of the reasons I woke up at 3 yesterday morning, house was cold.
> 
> Turned the heat on then.
> 
> I had to turn the movie off. I need to be well rested to be on TV in the morning.


I think that mathison guy goes the other way. Just sayin. Don't smile to big


----------



## Camden

My new line striper is finally in so I can get going on that. 

I'd like it to be 20 degrees warmer but it is what it is.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;2140081 said:


> My new line striper is finally in so I can get going on that.
> 
> I'd like it to be 20 degrees warmer but it is what it is.


You'll have yellow snow when you're done


----------



## qualitycut

Now I show rain in the morning.


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;2140082 said:


> You'll have yellow snow when you're done


I like the pavement to be 50+ but I'll take anything in the 40s. (I might regret that...)


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2140083 said:


> Now I show rain in the morning.


Pinché. So do I now.


----------



## Drakeslayer

jimslawnsnow;2140082 said:


> You'll have yellow snow when you're done peeing


I fixed for you.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2140081 said:


> My new line striper is finally in so I can get going on that.
> 
> I'd like it to be 20 degrees warmer but it is what it is.


I told my 3 properties we are on hold until next week with striping.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2140083 said:


> Now I show rain in the morning.


Looks like that forecast was wrong. Or were you looking at Thursday.

Looks like a solid say of mowing today.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2140003 said:


> Dang headphones broke. Everything sounds like treble turned all the way up on AM.
> 
> Guess I'll be headed to BBY tomorrow. I'll have to pull up the insurance tonight.
> 
> It's tough mowing this high school without good tunes.


I never listen to music on the mower, I like the peace and quiet, and by that I mean no phone calls from ANYONE:laughing:


----------



## banonea

Drakeslayer;2140049 said:


> We had 4 labor guys not show up today. Said they had better offers but really wanted to work for us. We don't play that money game. The minute they brought it up we are done with them. They asked if they could come to work tomorrow. Pinché No! Good luck with your other offers I said.


that is the same way I play that game. When someone tells me that I tell them take it, or I will fire them so they half to take it. I wont hold anyone back if they can do better than meThumbs Up


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2140053 said:


> In the moment, it feels good, doesn't it???
> 
> Then you start looking long term and think "shiznit!!!!"


Never. If they act like that, no matter how good they are, there not worth the time. replace them now before they leave at a bad time and then your screwed worse.......


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;2140068 said:


> Had to give in...heat is back on. Was 60 in here. Ain't nobody got time for that.


it was 56 in the house at 3:30, I did the same.........for the wife


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2140080 said:


> I think that mathison guy goes the other way. Just sayin. Don't smile to big


Pretty sturdy limb you are out on there...


----------



## CityGuy

39° and partly cloudy


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2140095 said:


> it was 56 in the house at 3:30, I did the same.........for the wife


Mine was in Mexico yesterday....
Called her to make sure it was ok to turn it on...:laughing:


----------



## CityGuy

Last day of crack filling. Only 50 blocks left between2 kettles. Both kettles are also full.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2140100 said:


> Last day of crack filling. Only 50 blocks left between2 kettles. Both kettles are also full.


I don't know what that means.....


----------



## banonea

Finally went and got one and let me tell you, on wide open is is a full blown sprint to keep up to this thing. The cut is great. 1 guy can do the work of 2 with the extra 10" width. Only 2 things would make it perfect......

1. Castor front wheels would make it better to get into corners

2. They should have started the cutting dept at 1.5" insted of 1.25". There adjustments are in .5" settings and we like to do 2.5" 
Even with that, I am thinking of getting a second one next month.


----------



## qualitycut

Red sky at night, sailors' delight.
Red sky at morning, sailors take warning


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2140102 said:


> Finally went and got one and let me tell you, on wide open is is a full blown sprint to keep up to this thing. The cut is great. 1 guy can do the work of 2 with the extra 10" width. Only 2 things would make it perfect......
> 
> 1. Castor front wheels would make it better to get into corners
> 
> 2. They should have started the cutting dept at 1.5" insted of 1.25". There adjustments are in .5" settings and we like to do 2.5"
> Even with that, I am thinking of getting a second one next month.


Went and got what?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2140104 said:


> Went and got what?


The 30" push mower in the pic?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2140105 said:


> The 30" push mower in the pic?


Wasnt a pic when I posted


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2140104 said:


> Went and got what?


look now, had a issue with picture


----------



## TKLAWN

Atleast it's dry.

25mph wind, 40°


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2140108 said:


> Atleast it's dry.
> 
> 25mph wind, 40°


Wait, what??? 5 mph winds here. Dress warm!!!!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2140109 said:


> Wait, what??? 5 mph winds here. Dress warm!!!!!!


Definitely a wind chill factor in play here today...
Not 25mph but at least double or triple 5mph.


----------



## qualitycut

Was going to get going and hit a few places out of the way before the guys got in. Not sure thats going to happen


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I hope the guys dressed warm. All they have to do is mow the 30ish acres at the high school today. Straight 8-10 hours of sitting on a mower.


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;2140101 said:


> I don't know what that means.....


Liquid rubber put in road cracks to seal them from moisture.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2140116 said:


> Liquid rubber put in road cracks to seal them from moisture.


I know what you are doing. I don't know what 50 blocks are. City blocks or blocks of rubber. #DetailsMatter


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2140102 said:


> Finally went and got one and let me tell you, on wide open is is a full blown sprint to keep up to this thing. The cut is great. 1 guy can do the work of 2 with the extra 10" width. Only 2 things would make it perfect......
> 
> 1. Castor front wheels would make it better to get into corners
> 
> 2. They should have started the cutting dept at 1.5" insted of 1.25". There adjustments are in .5" settings and we like to do 2.5"
> Even with that, I am thinking of getting a second one next month.


What model is it? 
My yard is roughly same size as mom's, would it be benificial to have extra 10"?


----------



## CityGuy

Doughboy12;2140117 said:


> I know what you are doing. I don't know what 50 blocks are. City blocks or blocks of rubber. #DetailsMatter


Rubber. About a brief case is size.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2140118 said:


> What model is it?
> My yard is roughly same size as mom's, would it be benificial to have extra 10"?


There are sooooooo many comments to be made here..... None of which would pass editing by MJD.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

39° and a minimum of 25mph winds. Going to be brutal on the mower


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2140118 said:


> What model is it?
> My yard is roughly same size as mom's, would it be benificial to have extra 10"?


It is a personal pace 30". For that size a regular 21" would work fine, this one would get it done quicker beacuse of the size. The extra luttle things are nice, deck adjust is easy, quick connect for water hose hock up to clean the deck, 5 position handel adjustment, inclosed drive wheels.....things like that. The price is more than a normal mower, but worth it in my opinion....


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2140122 said:


> It is a personal pace 30". For that size a regular 21" would work fine, this one would get it done quicker beacuse of the size. The extra luttle things are nice, deck adjust is easy, quick connect for water hose hock up to clean the deck, 5 position handel adjustment, inclosed drive wheels.....things like that. The price is more than a normal mower, but worth it in my opinion....


Thanks. Might take a look just to see.


----------



## TKLAWN

CityGuy;2140123 said:


> Thanks. Might take a look just to see.


Doh kay!.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2140122 said:


> It is a personal pace 30". For that size a regular 21" would work fine, this one would get it done quicker beacuse of the size. The extra luttle things are nice, deck adjust is easy, quick connect for water hose hock up to clean the deck, 5 position handel adjustment, inclosed drive wheels.....things like that. The price is more than a normal mower, but worth it in my opinion....


Give it a year. Give your opinion then


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2140125 said:


> Give it a year. Give your opinion then


I am hoping it last longer than all the others i have gotten. Seams to be built good.


----------



## qualitycut

Ali lucia has some nice pants on!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2140126 said:


> I am hoping it last longer than all the others i have gotten. Seams to be built good.


The engine will. The transmission, not so much


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2140128 said:


> The engine will. The transmission, not so much


Do you mean the drive wheels?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2140128 said:


> The engine will. The transmission, not so much


I have 2. One is 2 years old. We use it weekly. I also had the commercial version. My guys like the version Bano bought.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2140129 said:


> Do you mean the drive wheels?


No. The transmission. What drives it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone spray/fert in St. Francis?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2140130 said:


> I have 2. One is 2 years old. We use it weekly. I also had the commercial version. My guys like the version Bano bought.


How are your transmission holding up on the homeowner version? I bought one last summer. Tranny is about shot. Best cutting get walk behind I've had though


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2140132 said:


> Anyone spray/fert in St. Francis?


If the wind direction changes I might be able to get it. Right now I could get in the St Peter Belle Plaine area with this damn wind


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2140133 said:


> How are your transmission holding up on the homeowner version? I bought one last summer. Tranny is about shot. Best cutting get walk behind I've had though


I just had both of mine in. One wouldn't spin the left wheel, one wouldn't go at all when the handle was pushed. $162 for the shop to fix both.

When I get home I can see exactly what they did.


----------



## Greenery

CityGuy;2140116 said:


> Liquid rubber put in road cracks to seal them from moisture.


Do you know what are they doing to main street in my crappie little town?


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2140138 said:


> Do you know what are they doing to main street in my crappie little town?


Pre treating........


----------



## CityGuy

Greenery;2140138 said:


> Do you know what are they doing to main street in my crappie little town?


What town?


----------



## CityGuy

Figured the hose would blow the day we actually need it to clean something.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2140135 said:


> I just had both of mine in. One wouldn't spin the left wheel, one wouldn't go at all when the handle was pushed. $162 for the shop to fix both.
> 
> When I get home I can see exactly what they did.


Someone on lawnsite was going to see if the commercial transmission would work. He said it looked like it would line up and work. I haven't had the time or patients to go look up the thread


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

..................


----------



## Doughboy12

Sweating pretty good today...
This walking is working....
North half and rear of property done. The rest should go fast.


----------



## ryde307

Drakeslayer;2140049 said:


> We had 4 labor guys not show up today. Said they had better offers but really wanted to work for us. We don't play that money game. The minute they brought it up we are done with them. They asked if they could come to work tomorrow. Pinché No! Good luck with your other offers I said.


Other friends of mine in the business have get calls almost daily for offers to leave the company they are at and goto another. I believe your work neighbor has tried to poach a couple guys I know from other companies.

I think a crew of yours that quit a year or two ago bought some equipment from us last year I think it was. Starting on there own as a sub for someone. They had a guys with some money backing them. Kind of a weird deal.



Doughboy12;2140145 said:


> Sweating pretty good today...
> This walking is working....
> North half and rear of property done. The rest should go fast.


It's cold out. I am supposed to go to the Twins game later with a group of guys we work with as a guys night thing. It's looking like we may end up at one of those places quality likes early tonight.


----------



## Drakeslayer

ryde307;2140146 said:


> Other friends of mine in the business have get calls almost daily for offers to leave the company they are at and goto another. I believe your work neighbor has tried to poach a couple guys I know from other companies.
> 
> I think a crew of yours that quit a year or two ago bought some equipment from us last year I think it was. Starting on there own as a sub for someone. They had a guys with some money backing them. Kind of a weird deal.
> 
> QUOTE]
> Yeah, it was kind of a bummer when your 2 top foreman and delivery driver come in March and say they are starting a "Roofing" company. They had worked here for 10 years. We said good luck in their ventures and still talk to them regularly. They have an old Coot who was financing them originally. Not sure if he is anymore. They are making good money subbing and doing really cool projects with the larger company.


----------



## ryde307

Drakeslayer;2140147 said:


> ryde307;2140146 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Other friends of mine in the business have get calls almost daily for offers to leave the company they are at and goto another. I believe your work neighbor has tried to poach a couple guys I know from other companies.
> 
> I think a crew of yours that quit a year or two ago bought some equipment from us last year I think it was. Starting on there own as a sub for someone. They had a guys with some money backing them. Kind of a weird deal.
> 
> QUOTE]
> Yeah, it was kind of a bummer when your 2 top foreman and delivery driver come in March and say they are starting a "Roofing" company. They had worked here for 10 years. We said good luck in their ventures and still talk to them regularly. They have an old Coot who was financing them originally. Not sure if he is anymore. They are making good money subbing and doing really cool projects with the larger company.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea I never put it all together until just now. Yes it was an older white guy that was giving them the money. They bought a compactor and some other things from us.
Click to expand...


----------



## Doughboy12

ryde307;2140146 said:


> It's cold out. I am supposed to go to the Twins game later with a group of guys we work with as a guys night thing. It's looking like we may end up at one of those places quality likes early tonight.


I missed that invite...:waving:


----------



## qualitycut

I cant decide how soon that rain gets to me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2140150 said:


> I cant decide how soon that rain gets to me.


4 PM. Just in time for you to turn on Channel 29 at 5 PM and watch me trip on Tv. I guess I'm just destined for off camera rolls.


----------



## ryde307

Doughboy12;2140149 said:


> I missed that invite...:waving:


I was invited not hosting. I will buy tickets and host a plowsite/ coworker/ subcontractor one when the weather is nice.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2140151 said:


> 4 PM. Just in time for you to turn on Channel 29 at 5 PM and watch me trip on Tv. I guess I'm just destined for off camera rolls.


Sure looks closer than that.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2140150 said:


> I cant decide how soon that rain gets to me.


Raining here......


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2140150 said:


> I cant decide how soon that rain gets to me.


Hit here in force at 10 after 1. 
Not at home though. A few miles south...


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2140151 said:


> 4 PM. Just in time for you to turn on Channel 29 at 5 PM and watch me trip on Tv. I guess I'm just destined for off camera rolls.


Seriously....?
I might have to record that.

Edit: DVR set...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2140156 said:


> Seriously....?
> I might have to record that.
> 
> Edit: DVR set...


Yes, seriously. 

My wife volunteered me to play a game on The Jason Show. After the game, I turned around to sit down, thinking we were off the air. Kicked the edge of the stage,

I've been informed by others that was on the air.


----------



## CityGuy

The decision has been made to not continue assisting the FIL after this evening when the family can all be there. Its going to be a long weekend.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2140158 said:


> The decision has been made to not continue assisting the FIL after this evening when the family can all be there. Its going to be a long weekend.


Sorry to hear


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2140158 said:


> The decision has been made to not continue assisting the FIL after this evening when the family can all be there. Its going to be a long weekend.


Sorry to hear City.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2140158 said:


> The decision has been made to not continue assisting the FIL after this evening when the family can all be there. Its going to be a long weekend.


That's too bad he didn't recover. Sorry to hear


----------



## qualitycut

So I get a call to go look at some yard damage a tree company did, they drove 3 trucks into the yard and had to pull the bucket truck out with another truck. Total hack job. Lady says we had s&s tree come bid it but they were really expensive. Yea because they would have used a climber probably a crain and you wouldn't have had tire ruts all over your yard.


----------



## Greenery

Sorry to hear that city guy.


----------



## mnlefty

Bummer to hear City... all my sympathy to you and yours.


----------



## NorthernProServ

CityGuy;2140158 said:


> The decision has been made to not continue assisting the FIL after this evening when the family can all be there. Its going to be a long weekend.


Sorry to hear...my thoughts to you and your family.


----------



## qualitycut

So lady that said we didn't do a good job off getting all the leaves out of her roses and 2 bushes. Just calked me for a mowing bid. Wtf


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2140171 said:


> So lady that said we didn't do a good job off getting all the leaves out of her roses and 2 bushes. Just calked me for a mowing bid. Wtf


Lol, some people will always ***** no matter what.


----------



## qualitycut

Pretty quite in here considering its raining


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2140158 said:


> The decision has been made to not continue assisting the FIL after this evening when the family can all be there. Its going to be a long weekend.


Sorry to here...peace.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2140173 said:


> Pretty quite in here considering its raining


We were playing pulltabs.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;2140175 said:


> We were playing pulltabs.


I was playing something similar.


----------



## Camden

I've made more money in April from spring work than I made all of January, February and March from snow work.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2140177 said:


> I've made more money in April from spring work than I made all of January, February and March from snow work.


Ha its rained half they days here


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2140173 said:


> Pretty quite in here considering its raining


Been busy trying to find guys to work. Today was a good day! Have guys that want to drive from Eagan to Long Lake! And they have experience.


----------



## qualitycut

Rains done for now


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2140179 said:


> Been busy trying to find guys to work. Today was a good day! Have guys that want to drive from Eagan to Long Lake! And they have experience.


Hmmmm what are you paying?


----------



## Doughboy12

Just watched Lwnmwrman loose to a girl...
No coffee cup for you.
It seems Jason was touching you more that the girl you were up against. 
Oh, and the trip was more of a kick. Nice moves to cover for it though. 

Them's some fancy jeans you got there...


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;2140182 said:


> Just watched Lwnmwrman loose to a girl...
> No coffee cup for you.
> It seems Jason was touching you more that the girl you were up against.
> Oh, and the trip was more of a kick. Nice moves to cover for it though.
> 
> Them's some fancy jeans you got there...


Do you have a link?


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2140182 said:


> Just watched Lwnmwrman loose to a girl...
> No coffee cup for you.
> It seems Jason was touching you more that the girl you were up against.
> Oh, and the trip was more of a kick. Nice moves to cover for it though.
> 
> Them's some fancy jeans you got there...


I didn't see it on


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2140183 said:


> Do you have a link?


Posted in the Facebook page. :waving:
I DVR'd it.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2140181 said:


> Hmmmm what are you paying?


13-18. Just like CB!


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;2140185 said:


> Posted in the Facebook page. :waving:
> I DVR'd it.


Saw that. Thanks! Good pics of Lwnmwrman!


----------



## Greenery

Well post it up we want to see it here.


----------



## TKLAWN

Greenery;2140188 said:


> Well post it up we want to see it here.


X2 please....

Facebook creeped couldn't find it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2140186 said:


> 13-18. Just like CB!


Ha! Thumbs Up


----------



## Drakeslayer

Twins down 6-4 in the 5th.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2140197 said:


> Twins down 6-4 in the 5th.


The who, what?


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2140198 said:


> The who, what?


Yeah. I usually forget about them when they are 28-46.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2140199 said:


> Yeah. I usually forget about them when they are 28-46.


#game7nbc.


----------



## qualitycut

Not going to lie, I hope it rains tomorrow. I am sick of this cold, windy cafe weather


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2140200 said:


> #game7nbc.


I'm on it but it's 6-5 now.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Looks like Arcia is a crip.


----------



## Greenery

Game 7 of Nashville and Anaheim.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sorry, ended up at the neighbors drinking some moonshine and wine.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2140201 said:


> Not going to lie, I hope it rains tomorrow. I am sick of this cold, windy cafe weather


Yeah, I had a bit too much moonshine, it can rain.


----------



## Greenery

Haha no kidding, lookin sharp.

Did you get a little plug in?


----------



## qualitycut

I wish I could share the video. Cafe.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So, my wife has access to legit alcohol tests through her work (RN).

She brought some home, so if I ever thought my guys were drinking, I could test them.

Anyways, tonight I had 2 glasses of wine and 7 shots of moonshine.

I feel like I have a slight buzz, but don't feel like I'm close to impared.

Test shows I would blow a .08!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2140208 said:


> I wish I could share the video. Cafe.


I know, right??? It's AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2140211 said:


> So, my wife has access to legit alcohol tests through her work (RN).
> 
> She brought some home, so if I ever thought my guys were drinking, I could test them.
> 
> Anyways, tonight I had 2 glasses of wine and 7 shots of moonshine.
> 
> I feel like I have a slight buzz, but don't feel like I'm close to impared.
> 
> Test shows I would blow a .08!!!


Double drunk......


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2140205 said:


> Sorry, ended up at the neighbors drinking some moonshine and wine.


Is the top of your shoe all scratched upped? Riding the rail!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2140209 said:


> So, my wife has access to legit alcohol tests through her work (RN).
> 
> She brought some home, so if I ever thought my guys were drinking, I could test them.
> 
> Anyways, tonight I had 2 glasses of wine and 7 shots of moonshine.
> 
> I feel like I have a slight buzz, but don't feel like I'm close to impared.
> 
> Test shows I would blow a .08!!


Thats usually what I wake up at on a,Saturday


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2140214 said:


> Thats usually what I wake up at on a,Saturday


That's a mad men 3 martini lunch right there!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2140213 said:


> Is the top of your shoe all scratched upped? Riding the rail!


Dunno???? Might have to rewatch it. Kinda looking for a couple beers right now...get that .08 up to a .18.

It's gonna rain, right?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2140217 said:


> Dunno???? Might have to rewatch it. Kinda looking for a couple beers right now...get that .08 up to a .18.
> 
> It's gonna rain, right?


Pouring out here.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2140217 said:


> Dunno???? Might have to rewatch it. Kinda looking for a couple beers right now...get that .08 up to a .18.
> 
> It's gonna rain, right?


Man,I remember the good ol days in highschool a couple beers would raise my bac .05 percent!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2140209 said:


> So, my wife has access to legit alcohol tests through her work (RN).
> 
> She brought some home, so if I ever thought my guys were drinking, I could test them.
> 
> Anyways, tonight I had 2 glasses of wine and 7 shots of moonshine.
> 
> I feel like I have a slight buzz, but don't feel like I'm close to impared.
> 
> Test shows I would blow a .08!!


That's what gets most people in trouble. Now the idiots who get 3,4,5,24 DUI'S are just that idiots


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2140217 said:


> Dunno???? Might have to rewatch it. Kinda looking for a couple beers right now...get that .08 up to a .18.
> 
> It's gonna rain, right?


Maybe. If it's not, it's going to be brutal mowing tomorrow


----------



## jimslawnsnow

My gravel drive is really soft after today's rain. I really need to get my gauge up. Bought it a year ago


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2140219 said:


> Man,I remember the good ol days in highschool a couple beers would raise my bac .05 percent!


I know, right???? The reason I only drink a handful of times / year. I'm a cheap date.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2140223 said:


> I know, right???? The reason I only drink a handful of times / year. I'm a cheap date.


Anniversary or something?!?


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2140209 said:


> So, my wife has access to legit alcohol tests through her work (RN).
> 
> She brought some home, so if I ever thought my guys were drinking, I could test them.
> 
> Anyways, tonight I had 2 glasses of wine and 7 shots of moonshine.
> 
> I feel like I have a slight buzz, but don't feel like I'm close to impared.
> 
> Test shows I would blow a .08!!


Several years ago at Zorbaz there was a company there giving away alcohol test strips that you put on your tongue and it turns color. I remember barely having anything to drink - like 2 - and that damn thing showed I was impaired.
It changed my mindset forever. I now call a cab or use Uber if I feel even the slightest buzz. Aint got no time for a DUI.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2140223 said:


> I know, right???? The reason I only drink a handful of times / year. I'm a cheap date.


I should start doing that, I could probably take the winters off


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;2140226 said:


> I should start doing that, I could probably take the winters off


I like that winters off idea.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2140225 said:


> Several years ago at Zorbaz there was a company there giving away alcohol test strips that you put on your tongue and it turns color. I remember barely having anything to drink - like 2 - and that damn thing showed I was impaired.
> It changed my mindset forever. I now call a cab or use Uber if I feel even the slightest buzz. Aint got no time for a DUI.


.01 per drink about.


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2140227 said:


> I like that winters off idea.


Me too and if I wasnt out chasing and boozing on the weekends I could afford to. Hmmmmm


----------



## cbservicesllc

Great... the only hope left is Baby Jesus for a tie or walkoff...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Loserville sounds better in FM!


----------



## Doughboy12

For those that care this is the FB page we are talking about. 
If you want in just tell me who you are in here with a PM. 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1721805524757446/
Not going to accept those that "we" don't know. Ain't nobody got time for that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like a delay in the start time this morning for the guys.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Sloppy out there. Looks like all day. Great.... Push everything on to Friday and Saturday to get it all in for the end of the month billing.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2140234 said:


> Looks like a delay in the start time this morning for the guys.


9 am start for us down here.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I'm more tired now than when I got up. Dang these cold cloudy rainy days.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

MNPLOWCO;2140235 said:


> Sloppy out there. Looks like all day. Great.... Push everything on to Friday and Saturday to get it all in for the end of the month billing.


I have rain for Saturday as well


----------



## jimslawnsnow

37°. Dang that's to sit on a mower, or even doing mulch with this drizzle/rain.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2140236 said:


> 9 am start for us down here.


The grass isn't too bad around here. It's not going to take much for me to just shut it down today.

We can get away with doing the last 2 cleanups tomorrow, mow Friday's list on top of that, then just start mowing on schedule next week.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Follow-up to that 30" mower discussion. 

One they replaced a traction control lever on, one they replaced the rear axle.

Neither of them did they do transmission work on.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2140244 said:


> Follow-up to that 30" mower discussion.
> 
> One they replaced a traction control lever on, one they replaced the rear axle.
> 
> Neither of them did they do transmission work on.


What were the symptoms of each mower?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2140245 said:


> What were the symptoms of each mower?


The one that didn't move whatsoever was the traction control lever, about $40 parts and labor.

The one that the left wheel didn't work, when you lifted the mower up in the back, the wheels wouldn't stay at the setting you put them at.

That one needed a bracket and a new rear axle. Axle was $80, the rest was another $40.

Total of $160 between the two mowers and now they run like new.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Decent sleet here now.


----------



## qualitycut

Looks like rain all day


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2140241 said:


> 37°. Dang that's to sit on a mower, or even doing mulch with this drizzle/rain.


Shop day here, last accounts haven't grown so we are done till monday.......


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2140236 said:


> 9 am start for us down here.


Its going to rain all day, I will come sit in a piece of equipment for you minimum wage and a 2 hour lunch break paid.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2140234 said:


> Looks like a delay in the start time this morning for the guys.


Yeah... sure looks wet most of the morning at this point...


----------



## qualitycut

Yesterday was malt before 8am now is before 4pm


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2140247 said:


> The one that didn't move whatsoever was the traction control lever, about $40 parts and labor.
> 
> The one that the left wheel didn't work, when you lifted the mower up in the back, the wheels wouldn't stay at the setting you put them at.
> 
> That one needed a bracket and a new rear axle. Axle was $80, the rest was another $40.
> 
> Total of $160 between the two mowers and now they run like new.


I'll have to look into mine. It moves, but doesn't have power going up slopes or even the trailer gate. When it was new it would almost drag you up them


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Told my employee just to take the day off. He wanted to still mow. I said you won't be productive. We're just waiting til it's dry. Yes we are getting behind, but hoping with the good weather next week we'll get back on track.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2140257 said:


> Told my employee just to take the day off. He wanted to still mow. I said you won't be productive. We're just waiting til it's dry. Yes we are getting behind, but hoping with the good weather next week we'll get back on track.


I just texted my two guys, saying we're not waiting until later to see what happens, that we are done for the day. The others were already off today.

I have to get my tractor to the shop to get the broom on, run down and fix some chain link fencing that we didn't break, so I can get paid from my Arborvitae job, and maybe I'll have time to do a smaller school this afternoon if it gets nice out, so I don't have to this weekend.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2140249 said:


> Looks like rain all day


Sure does... lame!!!


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2140251 said:


> Its going to rain all day, I will come sit in a piece of equipment for you minimum wage and a 2 hour lunch break paid.


I have a sod kicker you can run.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2140255 said:


> Yesterday was malt before 8am now is before 4pm


You drunk already? First you inadvertently get censored... now you're talking malts?


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2140259 said:


> Sure does... lame!!!


At least the grass isnt growing fast.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2140262 said:


> At least the grass isnt growing fast.


Better have everything in place for next week though.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2140261 said:


> You drunk already? First you inadvertently get censored... now you're talking malts?


I took my mophie case off because my charger won't stay in the charging port and the slimness of the phone os throwing me off


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2140263 said:


> Better have everything in place for next week though.


 Tomorrow's stuff is Mondays route, Tuesdays was mowed yesterday. Have a few of Wednesdays stuff we will probably mow tomorrow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2140264 said:


> I took my mophie case off because my charger won't stay in the charging port and the slimness of the phone os throwing me off


Ahhh I hear you there...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2140265 said:


> Tomorrow's stuff is Mondays route, Tuesdays was mowed yesterday. Have a few of Wednesdays stuff we will probably mow tomorrow.


That's pretty much our situation.


----------



## Doughboy12

Doughboy12;2140232 said:


> For those that care this is the FB page we are talking about.
> If you want in just tell me who you are in here with a PM.
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/1721805524757446/
> Not going to accept those that "we" don't know. Ain't nobody got time for that.


For those asking to join please pm me in here with you name so I can add you...


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;2140269 said:


> For those asking to join please pm me in here with you name so I can add you...


Make sure to do thorough background checks on all applicants. I'm sure you already do


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2140270 said:


> Make sure to do thorough background checks on all applicants. I'm sure you already do


Always looking for help there....


----------



## Bill1090

Freaking cold out!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2140272 said:


> Freaking cold out!


Not in the truck with the heated seats on.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2140273 said:


> Not in the truck with the heated seats on.


What about the steering wheel?


----------



## skorum03

Bill1090;2140272 said:


> Freaking cold out!


It feels like winter. Temps are lower now than when I woke up this morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2140274 said:


> What about the steering wheel?


Just figured those go "hand in hand".

See what I did there?


----------



## mnlefty

Bill1090;2140272 said:


> Freaking cold out!


Warm and toasty in bed yet... working up the courage to go to target clinic and get tested for strep throat.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12;2140271 said:


> Always looking for help there....


Don't ruin it doughboy. You had a good thing going.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2140273 said:


> Not in the truck with the heated seats on.


You're spoiled.


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;2140278 said:


> Don't ruin it doughboy. You had a good thing going.


Maybe he can get MJD to help him out?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2140279 said:


> You're spoiled.


Yeah, it got too warm. I had to put the seats on "low" and turn the heated steering wheel off.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Drakeslayer;2140270 said:


> Make sure to do thorough background checks on all applicants. I'm sure you already do


I heard he ordered gloves for cavity searches.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Steve Harvey is annoying as heck


----------



## Drakeslayer

jimslawnsnow;2140283 said:


> I heard he ordered gloves for cavity searches.


Well I'm already in so that does not concern me.


----------



## qualitycut

Well decided we are not working.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Who's hosting the Plowsite Draft party?


----------



## ryde307

Doughboy12;2140232 said:


> For those that care this is the FB page we are talking about.
> If you want in just tell me who you are in here with a PM.
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/1721805524757446/
> Not going to accept those that "we" don't know. Ain't nobody got time for that.


There is more people in that group than on this site.
Did some lurkers join?



jimslawnsnow;2140284 said:


> Steve Harvey is annoying as heck


I can't stand him. Not sure why but he bothers me.

Went downtown at 4 yesterday. Watched a little of the game from the 1st row 3rd baseline. Then made it to Seville. Finally got home at 230AM. I'm not very productive today.


----------



## ryde307

Who was looking for a cheap Permagreen? I have one that is basically just the chassis. HAs a motor but I don't know that it runs. Missing the spray tank but everything else is there. Could be a good project for someone that has time, and looking to get into on cheap.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2140278 said:


> Don't ruin it doughboy. You had a good thing going.


Don't worry. You are a charter member. 
You can make "adjustments" if you feel it necessary.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2140289 said:


> Who was looking for a cheap Permagreen? I have one that is basically just the chassis. HAs a motor but I don't know that it runs. Missing the spray tank but everything else is there. Could be a good project for someone that has time, and looking to get into on cheap.


Recouping some dance costs from lastnight?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I've been crisscrossing the North metro running errands this morning.

I'm surprised how many crews I see running around. Multiple guys in trucks, so it isn't just 1 guy checking sites, running parts, etc.


It DOES look to be drying up to the east. But dang it's gotta be cold and wet out.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2140292 said:


> I've been crisscrossing the North metro running errands this morning.
> 
> I'm surprised how many crews I see running around. Multiple guys in trucks, so it isn't just 1 guy checking sites, running parts, etc.
> 
> It DOES look to be drying up to the east. But dang it's gotta be cold and wet out.


Yea I waa really debating on doing 4 yards of mulch today but by the time they come in we go get mulch drive there for 1 job not worth it. Have another 1 a block away same mulch but cant do it till next week so its waiting


----------



## Doughboy12

ryde307;2140288 said:


> There is more people in that group than on this site.
> Did some lurkers join?


Well there are 1 or 2 guys that are friends of longstanding members of this page...:waving:


----------



## qualitycut

That being said. I have been out doing bids and i wouldn't feel comfortable putting a mower on the lawns


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2140295 said:


> That being said. I have been out doing bids and i wouldn't feel comfortable putting a mower on the lawns


Yeah, I was kinda thinking maybe I'll get that school done this afternoon. Then I looked at the radar, and the rain is shrinking, but it's setting up to train over my schools.

Dangit. Guess I'll just go home and turn on the PS4. Either that, or crank the heat in the house and take a nap.


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;2140291 said:


> Recouping some dance costs from lastnight?


I should be.We got a bunch of stuff from someone and seeing if anyone could benefit before scrapping.



LwnmwrMan22;2140292 said:


> I've been crisscrossing the North metro running errands this morning.
> 
> I'm surprised how many crews I see running around. Multiple guys in trucks, so it isn't just 1 guy checking sites, running parts, etc.
> 
> It DOES look to be drying up to the east. But dang it's gotta be cold and wet out.


Finished clean ups yesterday. Only have a handful of new fert accounts to get the first round done. 
It will be nice to get everyone onto their normal work and schedules.
Get mowing going normal next week.
Get our enhancement crew going on a couple small landscape things.
And start on the irrigation list.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2140297 said:


> I should be.We got a bunch of stuff from someone and seeing if anyone could benefit before scrapping.
> 
> Finished clean ups yesterday. Only have a handful of new fert accounts to get the first round done.
> It will be nice to get everyone onto their normal work and schedules.
> Get mowing going normal next week.
> Get our enhancement crew going on a couple small landscape things.
> And start on the irrigation list.


Enhancement crew! Fancy


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2140298 said:


> I'm still hung over and smell like lost dreams and daddy issues.


I went to the game Saturday and went out after like an idiot. Was sooooo glad it rained. I probably wasnt legal to drive till 1pm


----------



## qualitycut

Now more rain forming


----------



## mnlefty

ryde307;2140289 said:


> Who was looking for a cheap Permagreen? I have one that is basically just the chassis. HAs a motor but I don't know that it runs. Missing the spray tank but everything else is there. Could be a good project for someone that has time, and looking to get into on cheap.


I think it was Bano before he bought the spray tank?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2140299 said:


> Enhancement crew! Fancy


:laughing: same thing I thought.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2140305 said:


> :laughing: same thing I thought.


Must still be thinking of what he seen lastnight


----------



## jimslawnsnow

mnlefty;2140304 said:


> I think it was Bano before he bought the spray tank?


This.............


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Drakeslayer;2140285 said:


> Well I'm already in so that does not concern me.


Why do you think I haven't joined?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

It's brutally cold out. My city is out spraying. The guy looks like he's showering in it. It's one of those Toro ride on atv looking things. Has maybe a 50 gallon tank on it. 15ft or 20ft booms on it 4 ft off the ground. The wind is catching the spray making a whirl wind of spray


----------



## qualitycut

Seen one guy mowing from Woodbury to eagen I think he picked his place with the longest grass to mow today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2140308 said:


> Why do you think I haven't joined?


You were waiting for the cavity searches to begin?


----------



## skorum03

So that blob covering the central portion of Wisconsin is training back over the northern half of the metro? It's literally rained non stop all day here.


----------



## banonea

ryde307;2140289 said:


> Who was looking for a cheap Permagreen? I have one that is basically just the chassis. HAs a motor but I don't know that it runs. Missing the spray tank but everything else is there. Could be a good project for someone that has time, and looking to get into on cheap.


I am, do you got any pic?


----------



## banonea

mnlefty;2140304 said:


> I think it was Bano before he bought the spray tank?


Still looking for the right price


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;2140299 said:


> Enhancement crew! Fancy


Just what we call it.
They do light landscape, shrub trimming, weeding, mulch, ect. Property "enhancements".


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2140315 said:


> Just what we call it.
> They do light landscape, shrub trimming, weeding, mulch, ect. Property "enhancements".


No I get it. Im not classy enough lol


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2140311 said:


> You were waiting for the cavity searches to begin?


I didn't know he was going to be so anal about new members


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;2140316 said:


> No I get it. Im not classy enough lol


I don't think it's classy just a name. Same as mowing or landscape crew.


----------



## Drakeslayer

ryde307;2140319 said:


> I don't think it's classy just a name. Same as mowing or landscape crew.


That wasn't you driving by was it?


----------



## ryde307

Nope. I was stacking a mulch pile at our shop.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Struggling with this.

Long time customer (commercial) that is run by women that don't give any direction on what they wanted, other than hint at keeping costs to a minimum.

Anyways, contact them because they haven't sent back the renewal.

They say they are looking for bids, deadline of May 11 with a start date of June 1.

Wanted to know if we would maintain for May.

My issue is I have a price of $250 for a spring cleanup, then $125 / week for mowing / weed spraying, $125 for irrigation start up, $150 for fert app.

So if we do an ala carte situation, I'll be into it for $975 for a $500 / month account.

Trying to figure out what to do. I don't really want to be a dink and make it look like I'm trying to gouge them, but I also don't want to give away $475 worth of work.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2140321 said:


> That wasn't you driving by was it?


Was he swerving?


----------



## ryde307

Bano, It's not pretty but could work. From what I know it ran and worked but the trans went out. (common issue) It was partially pulled apart then left.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2140325 said:


> Struggling with this.
> 
> Long time customer (commercial) that is run by women that don't give any direction on what they wanted, other than hint at keeping costs to a minimum.
> 
> Anyways, contact them because they haven't sent back the renewal.
> 
> They say they are looking for bids, deadline of May 11 with a start date of June 1.
> 
> Wanted to know if we would maintain for May.
> 
> My issue is I have a price of $250 for a spring cleanup, then $125 / week for mowing / weed spraying, $125 for irrigation start up, $150 for fert app.
> 
> So if we do an ala carte situation, I'll be into it for $975 for a $500 / month account.
> 
> Trying to figure out what to do. I don't really want to be a dink and make it look like I'm trying to gouge them, but I also don't want to give away $475 worth of work.


Tell her the deal she wants the 500 a month she needs to stay with you or are charging for all services you do for the month. Take it or leave it.


----------



## banonea

ryde307;2140327 said:


> Bano, It's not pretty but could work. From what I know it ran and worked but the trans went out. (common issue) It was partially pulled apart then left.


Dose it have the spraying set up with it.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2140328 said:


> Tell her the deal she wants the 500 a month she needs to stay with you or are charging for all services you do for the month. Take it or leave it.


This....

Just had a commerical account turn in there contract today. Spoke with them yesterday, since the month of April is almost over, they think they are in-titled to a credit for this month. I explained how it doesn't work like that, they still seemed confused and kept pointing out paying for April and we have not been there yet. I kindly said that if we would have had the contract back April 1st like it stated we would have been there already and turning it in late does not get you a credit.


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;2140328 said:


> Tell her the deal she wants the 500 a month she needs to stay with you or are charging for all services you do for the month. Take it or leave it.


This. Juts explain the situation. Explain this month is expensive and others are less hence the $500 a month average. If you only do these services this month it's going to cost X. Just explain it to her and you should be good.


----------



## ryde307

Bano - It has the hose lines and nozzles but is missing the tank that is mounted right where it looks like something is missing. I don't have much more on it than that. Worst case it is just a chassis and needs Motor, trans, and a spray pump. I would guess pump is ok but without it running I don't know. Motor I have not touched but was told it ran when put away. At a minimum probably needs a good carb clean.


----------



## CityGuy

Watching someone die right before your eyes is not fun. Total helpless feeling. Trying to keep the family from losing it.


----------



## CityGuy

Sorry if things don't make sense been up since 445 a.m. yesterday. Going to be another long night.


----------



## ryde307

CityGuy;2140333 said:


> Watching someone die right before your eyes is not fun. Total helpless feeling. Trying to keep the family from losing it.


Very hard thing to deal with. Hard to watch and also be there to support.
Thinking of you guys and wishing you the best.


----------



## banonea

ryde307;2140332 said:


> Bano - It has the hose lines and nozzles but is missing the tank that is mounted right where it looks like something is missing. I don't have much more on it than that. Worst case it is just a chassis and needs Motor, trans, and a spray pump. I would guess pump is ok but without it running I don't know. Motor I have not touched but was told it ran when put away. At a minimum probably needs a good carb clean.


Cool. I am Waiting for green to let me know on one he has, so when I find out I will let ya know.....


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2140333 said:


> Watching someone die right before your eyes is not fun. Total helpless feeling. Trying to keep the family from losing it.


been there and it sucks, all you can do is remember they will be in a better place with no pain......prayers to ya


----------



## unit28

Unmarked and state patrol all over Saint Francis


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Geez City Guy, more power to you! Keep strong and bless you and your family, especially your FIL.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2140333 said:


> Watching someone die right before your eyes is not fun. Total helpless feeling. Trying to keep the family from losing it.


Hard thing for sure. Sorry for your loss


----------



## NorthernProServ

Tomorrow is going to be wet as cafe, nothing is going to dry tonight at 36 degrees


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2140344 said:


> Tomorrow is going to be wet as cafe, nothing is going to dry tonight at 36 degrees


Still raining here. My backyard grows a inch a day. We mowed it Tuesday and was 8 inches tall. Hasnt grown at all. At least its cold


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Be patient. Next week will be nice


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2140347 said:


> Still raining here. My backyard grows a inch a day. We mowed it Tuesday and was 8 inches tall. Hasnt grown at all. At least its cold


My grass looks terrible. in the front I have plenty of grass but its in small clusters spaced a couple inches apart. I'll need to do a combover. What causes this........dead grass smothering the growth?????


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2140325 said:


> Struggling with this.
> 
> Long time customer (commercial) that is run by women that don't give any direction on what they wanted, other than hint at keeping costs to a minimum.
> 
> Anyways, contact them because they haven't sent back the renewal.
> 
> They say they are looking for bids, deadline of May 11 with a start date of June 1.
> 
> Wanted to know if we would maintain for May.
> 
> My issue is I have a price of $250 for a spring cleanup, then $125 / week for mowing / weed spraying, $125 for irrigation start up, $150 for fert app.
> 
> So if we do an ala carte situation, I'll be into it for $975 for a $500 / month account.
> 
> Trying to figure out what to do. I don't really want to be a dink and make it look like I'm trying to gouge them, but I also don't want to give away $475 worth of work.


Say it will be 975 and explain there is a lot of upfront cost for Spring... Kind of the same deal with my resi's that try to sign up May 1 and pay for 6 months instead of 7... Sorry, if you want to pay for 6 months, price goes up...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

We will be hauling 11 yards of mulch. Taking the box off the truck and installing a mulch kit


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2140330 said:


> This....
> 
> Just had a commerical account turn in there contract today. Spoke with them yesterday, since the month of April is almost over, they think they are in-titled to a credit for this month. I explained how it doesn't work like that, they still seemed confused and kept pointing out paying for April and we have not been there yet. I kindly said that if we would have had the contract back April 1st like it stated we would have been there already and turning it in late does not get you a credit.


Bingo.....


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2140338 said:


> been there and it sucks, all you can do is remember they will be in a better place with no pain......prayers to ya


Mom is coming for the weekend to help. I'm fried.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2140350 said:


> My grass looks terrible. in the front I have plenty of grass but its in small clusters spaced a couple inches apart. I'll need to do a combover. What causes this........dead grass smothering the growth?????


Lmao!!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Still raining.
I dozed out with the kid sleeping on my lap for an hour


----------



## CityGuy

FIL stops breathing 77 times an hour if my math is right. Breathes for 21 seconds then stops for 26.

God please just reach down and take his soul from this earth. Leave us with the wonderful memories we have and give us the strength to move forward. Randy go be with my father and watch down on your granddaughter.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Probably should have just left that school. Got about 75% of it. It was so long, then it started to rain again. 

Clumps everywhere now, too wet to get the clumps to spread apart. Gonna have to go back tomorrow afternoon to finish.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2140360 said:


> Probably should have just left that school. Got about 75% of it. It was so long, then it started to rain again.
> 
> Clumps everywhere now, too wet to get the clumps to spread apart. Gonna have to go back tomorrow afternoon to finish.


Well hey now you get to spend twice as long tomorrow


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;2140357 said:


> FIL stops breathing 77 times an hour if my math is right. Breathes for 21 seconds then stops for 26.
> 
> God please just reach down and take his soul from this earth. Leave us with the wonderful memories we have and give us the strength to move forward. Randy go be with my father and watch down on your granddaughter.


Amen. Prayers for your family. I went through this with my mother in law.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2140361 said:


> Well hey now you get to spend twice as long tomorrow


At least the school is trimmed.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2140360 said:


> Probably should have just left that school. Got about 75% of it. It was so long, then it started to rain again.
> 
> Clumps everywhere now, too wet to get the clumps to spread apart. Gonna have to go back tomorrow afternoon to finish.


Had that same issue at one, ended up bagging it....


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2140365 said:


> Had that same issue at one, ended up bagging it....


Today in the rain?


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2140366 said:


> Today in the rain?


No, Tuesday. We had areas of grass over 14" tall


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea;2140368 said:


> No, Tuesday. We had areas of grass over 14" tall


Luckily no where near that here... Yet...


----------



## qualitycut

So this rain though


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;2140369 said:


> Luckily no where near that here... Yet...


Was a pita......


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2140374 said:


> So this rain though


I'm sick of it. Can't get Cafe done. Guys are asking if we are going work all day. I say I don't think so then they call 3 hours later. Still raining. And ask the same cafing question. Interviewed 6 guys today and think I found 2 good ones. Hope tomorrow we can get something done.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2140377 said:


> I'm sick of it. Can't get Cafe done. Guys are asking if we are going work all day. I say I don't think so then they call 3 hours later. Still raining. And ask the same cafing question. Interviewed 6 guys today and think I found 2 good ones. Hope tomorrow we can get something done.


Yea Im hoping to get something done tomorrow. Its still cafeing raining here, there waa standing water a couple days ago before this rain. I have new construction jobs to get going but they are all small st paul/ minneapolis lots and cant do anything when its mud they are so small.


----------



## qualitycut

Some good hockey.


----------



## TKLAWN

Im getting the feeling tomorrow will be a washout too...


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;2140380 said:


> Im getting the feeling tomorrow will be a washout too...


NooooooO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2140380 said:


> Im getting the feeling tomorrow will be a washout too...


It won't, but it'll be quite wet in the morning


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2140382 said:


> It won't, but it'll be quite wet all day


Fixed it, i think thats what he was referring to. I have some really nice lawns that need mowing tomorrow but highly doubt I'm going to touch them.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2140382 said:


> It won't, but it'll be quite wet in the morning


We can only hope, right?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ian says drizzle til at least 4 am.


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;2140380 said:


> Im getting the feeling tomorrow will be a washout too...


Yeah the radar just never quits... Nice "Wednesday evening" rain......


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2140384 said:


> We can only hope, right?


No doubt...


----------



## qualitycut

Yea its not drizzling here. I can hear it hitting the roof and the gutters running with the tv on.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2140388 said:


> Yea its not drizzling here. I can hear it hitting the roof and the gutters running with the tv on.


What's it look like out your windows?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I hate g damn liars. I hate it more when people eat the cafe they are serving and say mmmmm it's good


----------



## jimslawnsnow

On another note, it's a heavy drizzle almost sprinkle here


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2140391 said:


> What's it look like out your windows?


Dark........


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2140360 said:


> Probably should have just left that school. Got about 75% of it. It was so long, then it started to rain again.
> 
> Clumps everywhere now, too wet to get the clumps to spread apart. Gonna have to go back tomorrow afternoon to finish.


Skiing at Lutsen this weekend according to Bel...


----------



## Drakeslayer

cbservicesllc;2140396 said:


> Skiing at Lutsen this weekend according to Bel...


Saw that. Hard to believe there is still snow.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2140394 said:


> Dark........


Figured that. Ha


----------



## cbservicesllc

What the heck is that big bright object in the sky?


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2140402 said:


> What the heck is that big bright object in the sky?


We have not been able to confirm what it is yet.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Only 34° out. Brrr


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2140404 said:


> Only 34° out. Brrr


31°F here. Wood deck on the open trailer is a bit slick.


----------



## TKLAWN

Foggy and soaked 36°

Be lucky to mow by noon.


----------



## banonea

37 and cloudy here. Going to mulch 2 McDonald's this morning......lets see how this goes


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;2140406 said:


> Foggy and soaked 36°
> 
> Be lucky to mow by noon.


Told my guy it'll be lucky of the grass is somewhat dry by 2. Mostly cloudy won't help either. We have shop stuff we can do this moring and haul 11 yards of mulch


----------



## ryde307

At least it looks like better weather next week.
Here comes 2ft grass.


----------



## qualitycut

Are mowing schedule is all messed up with how we had to jump around doing cleanups. Was hoping to get some mowed today but of course they are the ones we havent done because they are either hilly or hold a lot of water.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My guys just headed out. They have a list, but not a huge list. Told them if things go well, to call me, I will add to the list.

Sent an email to my commercial yesterday, explaining my charges if we proceed with May.

The response I got was "attached is the ad being posted and the new bid form".

Nothing about to proceed or wait or anything directly related to my email.

Sooooooo...... Another email has been sent and we will stop services until I get a response.


----------



## qualitycut

And they emails are in, when are you planning to mow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2140416 said:


> And they emails are in, when are you planning to mow.


Some of your posts are harder to understand than unit's cryptic snow posts.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2140421 said:


> Some of your posts are harder to understand than unit's cryptic snow posts.


I need to put my case back on my phone


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hahahaha.... Just got an email.back.... You all know what it says...


"Hopefully you can do a spring cleanup and weed the property today since we're still under contract through April".


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2140423 said:


> Hahahaha.... Just got an email.back.... You all know what it says...
> 
> "Hopefully you can do a spring cleanup and weed the property today since we're still under contract through April".


Well thats kinda fair


----------



## CityGuy

Just got home for the first time in days. Lawns must be 8" tall but green at least. I think a shower and a nap sound good first before we repeat.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2140425 said:


> Well thats kinda fair


Even though we already did this contract's spring cleanup last year?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2140429 said:


> Even though we already did this contract's spring cleanup last year?


What are the contract dates? If it ends April 31st that would mean the start day would be may 1st ? Now if last year was the first year you did the property i get your point


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2140429 said:


> Even though we already did this contract's spring cleanup last year?


Sounds like they already moved on to another company?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2140430 said:


> What are the contract dates? If it ends April 31st that would mean the start day would be may 1st ? Now if last year was the first year you did the property i get your point


2015 summer season, 2015-2016 winter season.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2140413 said:


> Are mowing schedule is all messed up with how we had to jump around doing cleanups. Was hoping to get some mowed today but of course they are the ones we havent done because they are either hilly or hold a lot of water.


We're doing everything... honey badger don't care...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2140415 said:


> My guys just headed out. They have a list, but not a huge list. Told them if things go well, to call me, I will add to the list.
> 
> Sent an email to my commercial yesterday, explaining my charges if we proceed with May.
> 
> The response I got was "attached is the ad being posted and the new bid form".
> 
> Nothing about to proceed or wait or anything directly related to my email.
> 
> Sooooooo...... Another email has been sent and we will stop services until I get a response.


Mic drop.....


----------



## mnlefty

So in theory no 2016 spring maintenance was included in the expiring contract? Sounds like they need to be (re)educated on how their contract works, or tell them maybe they'd be better off to just pay for services rendered each month rather than a flat monthly rate.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2140423 said:


> Hahahaha.... Just got an email.back.... You all know what it says...
> 
> "Hopefully you can do a spring cleanup and weed the property today since we're still under contract through April".


Ummmmmmmmm...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2140432 said:


> 2015 summer season, 2015-2016 winter season.


So you're not under contract for this summer at all, contract ended after winter, easy...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I called her. Tried to explain the situation. 

They didn't understand. I just finally gave in and said we will mow it this afternoon. 

When did say no work is authorized for May until the board approves it.

It's an hour's work for my guys. We plowed the place 6 times last winter.

I've had the account for 9 years and it's tied to my schools (kinda).


----------



## qualitycut

Wheelbarrows are leaving indents in the lawn. Holy crap


----------



## mnlefty

LwnmwrMan22;2140439 said:


> I called her. Tried to explain the situation.
> 
> They didn't understand. I just finally gave in and said we will mow it this afternoon.
> 
> When did say no work is authorized for May until the board approves it.
> 
> It's an hour's work for my guys. We plowed the place 6 times last winter.
> 
> I've had the account for 9 years and it's tied to my schools (kinda).


I don't understand why they would just assume you would continue for the same monthly price on a month to month basis while you know they are shopping? If they're going to get bids, why not do it in a time frame to start a new contract when the old one ends?


----------



## cbservicesllc

mnlefty;2140441 said:


> I don't understand why they would just assume you would continue for the same monthly price on a month to month basis while you know they are shopping? If they're going to get bids, why not do it in a time frame to start a new contract when the old one ends?


Cause a lot of people are stupid?


----------



## ryde307

cbservicesllc;2140351 said:


> Say it will be 975 and explain there is a lot of upfront cost for Spring... Kind of the same deal with my resi's that try to sign up May 1 and pay for 6 months instead of 7... Sorry, if you want to pay for 6 months, price goes up...





LwnmwrMan22;2140432 said:


> 2015 summer season, 2015-2016 winter season.





mnlefty;2140435 said:


> So in theory no 2016 spring maintenance was included in the expiring contract? Sounds like they need to be (re)educated on how their contract works, or tell them maybe they'd be better off to just pay for services rendered each month rather than a flat monthly rate.


Write into your contracts start and end dates. Also outline the scope clearer of what is included and when.



LwnmwrMan22;2140439 said:


> I called her. Tried to explain the situation.
> 
> They didn't understand. I just finally gave in and said we will mow it this afternoon.
> 
> When did say no work is authorized for May until the board approves it.
> 
> It's an hour's work for my guys. We plowed the place 6 times last winter.
> 
> I've had the account for 9 years and it's tied to my schools (kinda).


If you believe you are getting it back sure, but I personally wouldn't do it. Unless there is more to it that I'm missing. 
A contract should have a clear start and stop, scope of work with what is included and when.
I am guessing it was there contract you put numbers to and agreed to. It's not your fault they waited till May to shop this. Whoever gets it starting in MaY will need to provide the spring (april) services and go from there. We have one that is similar. It won't sign till May and the property is going to sit untouched until then.

Similar we have an account that had a contract since March. They called last week on Friday hey can you get out ASAP and get started. Sure.I will do this with a verbal because we have worked with you for awhile but send me the signed copy. I sent some guys on Sat to mow and do a clean up. Got round one of fert done on Monday. I get a call that the price was up 30%. I explain correct you changed the scope and added things while we did our preseason walk through. Well I don't want that adjust it back and keep going. OK new contract sent over. I get a call Wed. One of your mowers hit our new sign. Well Cafe. That's our fault we will repair. He says it's a $25,000 and he will have his sign guys look at what it will take to fix. Again my bad and we will make it right let me know what the sign guys come up with. He then says I'm not signing the contract until this is resolved. So I said I understand but I am not providing any more services until we have a signed contract. Anyways he got mad and that ended the convo. Still waiting to hear back.

2 seperate issues. We messed up and I will fix the sign to make that right. 
But we agreed to start service with a contract being signed and sent over. Now he says he might sign but keep servicing. That's not happening.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2140440 said:


> Wheelbarrows are leaving indents in the lawn. Holy crap


My walking left marks in a couple yards.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2140432 said:


> 2015 summer season, 2015-2016 winter season.


Ohhhh this would have been helpful earlier


----------



## qualitycut

So who's mowing and how is it going? Almost done with our 110 dollar a yard mulch job  wish it was more than 6 yards though


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;2140447 said:


> So who's mowing and how is it going? Almost done with our 110 dollar a yard mulch job  wish it was more than 6 yards though


Should'a sat at home and had Jim and doughy do it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

mnlefty;2140441 said:


> I don't understand why they would just assume you would continue for the same monthly price on a month to month basis while you know they are shopping? If they're going to get bids, why not do it in a time frame to start a new contract when the old one ends?


Same reason we all get phone calls the night before it snows, or as it snows for people needing a bid.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2140443 said:


> Write into your contracts start and end dates. Also outline the scope clearer of what is included and when.
> 
> If you believe you are getting it back sure, but I personally wouldn't do it. Unless there is more to it that I'm missing.
> A contract should have a clear start and stop, scope of work with what is included and when.
> I am guessing it was there contract you put numbers to and agreed to. It's not your fault they waited till May to shop this. Whoever gets it starting in MaY will need to provide the spring (april) services and go from there. We have one that is similar. It won't sign till May and the property is going to sit untouched until then.
> 
> Similar we have an account that had a contract since March. They called last week on Friday hey can you get out ASAP and get started. Sure.I will do this with a verbal because we have worked with you for awhile but send me the signed copy. I sent some guys on Sat to mow and do a clean up. Got round one of fert done on Monday. I get a call that the price was up 30%. I explain correct you changed the scope and added things while we did our preseason walk through. Well I don't want that adjust it back and keep going. OK new contract sent over. I get a call Wed. One of your mowers hit our new sign. Well Cafe. That's our fault we will repair. He says it's a $25,000 and he will have his sign guys look at what it will take to fix. Again my bad and we will make it right let me know what the sign guys come up with. He then says I'm not signing the contract until this is resolved. So I said I understand but I am not providing any more services until we have a signed contract. Anyways he got mad and that ended the convo. Still waiting to hear back.
> 
> 2 seperate issues. We messed up and I will fix the sign to make that right.
> But we agreed to start service with a contract being signed and sent over. Now he says he might sign but keep servicing. That's not happening.


I agree and why I was playing hardball.

And I still want to, but I also want to drop the bagging equipment and leaf box, so I'm better off having my guys run baggers over the property so we can pull that, rather than wait.

I'm not sure what they will do next week.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;2140448 said:


> Should'a sat at home and had Jim and doughy do it.


:laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

Watching this cougar across from our mulch job loading up her suv with clothes and stuff. I should go hit on her.


----------



## qualitycut

No one in how the mowing is going?


----------



## mnlefty

Grass around the neighborhood looks to have grown 2-3 inches in the last few hours since the sun came out.


----------



## qualitycut

mnlefty;2140456 said:


> Grass around the neighborhood looks to have grown 2-3 inches in the last few hours since the sun came out.


Easy on the acid


----------



## mnlefty

qualitycut;2140457 said:


> Easy on the acid


I know right. Just the combination of the grass drying up and standing up, dandelions opening in the sun, etc... nothing looked desperate for a cut in all the rain. Now that it dried up a bit everything looks like it needs it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2140447 said:


> So who's mowing and how is it going? Almost done with our 110 dollar a yard mulch job  wish it was more than 6 yards though


Isn't that like 18.33 per yard? Not sure what your trying to say?


----------



## qualitycut

mnlefty;2140458 said:


> I know right. Just the combination of the grass drying up and standing up, dandelions opening in the sun, etc... nothing looked desperate for a cut in all the rain. Now that it dried up a bit everything looks like it needs it.


Yea i know what you meant lol


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2140459 said:


> Isn't that like 18.33 per yard? Not sure what your trying to say?


You missed the a yard part. 660 total


----------



## jimslawnsnow

We will be mowing shortly. Delivered 10 yards of mulch this morning, and now my guy is out rolling lawns. Once he gets back we'll head out to mow


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2140461 said:


> You missed the per part. 660 total


I thought you said 110 for 6 yards


----------



## qualitycut

We are mowing besides the ones i new would be wet its not to bad.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Sure got cloudy quick


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Nice day to be downtown.


----------



## CityGuy

Is it too dark in the year for a pin oak to be starting to bid?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2140467 said:


> Is it too dark in the year for a pin oak to be starting to bid?


Try that again.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Does anyone have any use for a 5 foot tall roll of chain link fencing about 35 feet long?


You can have it for free if you do.


----------



## Drakeslayer

sure can you drop it off in Long Lake:laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

Got what we needed to mow today done. Start from the beginning Monday


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2140453 said:


> No one in how the mowing is going?


Great now that the sun popped out!


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;2140470 said:


> sure can you drop it off in Long Lake:laughing:


That might be in his service area.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2140477 said:


> That might be in his service area.


It isn't snowplowing.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2140479 said:


> It isn't snowplowing.


Pretty much what i was going to say


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;2140468 said:


> Try that again.


Too early. Sorry was dealing with family stuff again.
Too early for a pin oak to bud?


----------



## Camden

This afternoon I had a case of horrible luck followed by incredible luck.

I took apart the spray gun on my striper so I could clean it thoroughly after we were done. I unscrewed the 2 pieces and POW there's goes a spring flying through the air. I told my brother I lost a spring and we needed to find it. He was like "I saw something fly out of the corner of my eye". He walked right over to it and found it. From the time it flew away from me to the time I had it back in my hand was less than 1 minute. I never have that kind of luck. Too bad the rest of my day didn't go quite as well but that's how it goes sometimes.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2140483 said:


> Too early. Sorry was dealing with family stuff again.
> Too early for a pin oak to bud?


Why would it be too early???


----------



## Greenery

Does anyone hire a lawn service to cut your own lawn? Seriously tempted it's so cheap nowadays. My time is better spent working.


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;2140462 said:


> We will be mowing shortly. Delivered 10 yards of mulch this morning, and now my guy is out rolling lawns. Once he gets back we'll head out to mow


Rolling lawns, really?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2140488 said:


> Rolling lawns, really?


They can then charge for aerating because of compaction .

It's BRILLIANT!!!


----------



## Greenery

I had a lady ask to have her lawn rolled with the big ride on style they use for asphalt. 

She said when they were fixing the street they went over a small section of her front lawn. Smoothed it right out, now she wants to do the while lawn.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Looks like the Twins are off to a great start!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Rolling lawns is a big thing down here. The largest company has at least 2 small asphalt rollers, and there's about another 10 more between lawn companies and people who do it on the side. These are all asphalt rollers. Then there's hacks like me who half 1000 pound pull behind rollers


----------



## Drakeslayer

jimslawnsnow;2140493 said:


> Rolling lawns is a big thing down here. The largest company has at least 2 small asphalt rollers, and there's about another 10 more between lawn companies and people who do it on the side. These are all asphalt rollers. Then there's hacks like me who half 1000 pound pull behind rollers


Sounds like no one knows how to grade a yard before seed/sod down there. I have never seen a yard rolled in the metro in 20 years.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Drakeslayer;2140494 said:


> Sounds like no one knows how to grade a yard before seed/sod down there. I have never seen a yard rolled in the metro in 20 years.


It has a lot to do with idiots mowing in the same direction in the same tracks. Some is just myth. This year everyone is complaining about night crawlers making the lawns bumpy


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;2140486 said:


> Why would it be too early???


It's not budding at all. Bought last year and think it may be dead.


----------



## Camden

Greenery;2140490 said:


> I had a lady ask to have her lawn rolled with the big ride on style they use for asphalt.
> 
> She said when they were fixing the street they went over a small section of her front lawn. Smoothed it right out, now she wants to do the while lawn.


When I worked for the Orioles we used to roll the field with an asphalt roller after aeration.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2140497 said:


> It's not budding at all. Bought last year and think it may be dead.


Bend the ends of the branches. If they snap off, the branch is dead. If it just bends, it's still alive. I was on a rooftop downtown Minneapolis today checking some trees and the dirt in the planters was ice cold.

The owners wanted the trees replaced. I said we have to give it 2-3 weeks.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;2140487 said:


> Does anyone hire a lawn service to cut your own lawn? Seriously tempted it's so cheap nowadays. My time is better spent working.


I have people for that...


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2140494 said:


> Sounds like no one knows how to grade a yard before seed/sod down there. I have never seen a yard rolled in the metro in 20 years.


Jirik rolls all thiers down


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2140500 said:


> I have people for that...


Me to costs me about 13 in payroll


----------



## qualitycut

I need to roll a lawn from that tree company destruction


----------



## qualitycut

So parents want a patio and bunch of other landscaping. They want me to charge them normal price.. what do you guys normally do. Lwnmrman dont answer this


----------



## mnlefty

qualitycut;2140505 said:


> So parents want a patio and bunch of other landscaping. They want me to charge them normal price.. what do you guys normally do. Lwnmrman dont answer this


Make it fun. If it is a job you'd normally charge $5k for (just a random number) tell them normal price would be $3500, but given all the trucks I've sold for you let's call it $5k."

Make the "regular" price whatever you need to feel good about the work, and let him/them pay you the "jacked up" price if they want to because it makes parents feel good to help their kids.


----------



## qualitycut

mnlefty;2140506 said:


> Make it fun. If it is a job you'd normally charge $5k for (just a random number) tell them normal price would be $3500, but given all the trucks I've sold for you let's call it $5k."
> 
> Make the "regular" price whatever you need to feel good about the work, and let him/them pay you the "jacked up" price if they want to because it makes parents feel good to help their kids.


Thing is my dads the guy he would rather give me money now then we he dies. He brings us on trips ect. He pays more fo mowing then i tell him.


----------



## qualitycut

And this os easily a 10k plus job


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

qualitycut;2140507 said:


> Thing is my dads the guy he would rather give me money now then we he dies. He brings us on trips ect. He pays more fo mowing then i tell him.


The feds take in over 30 billion in death tax every year. This is after the dead person already paid tax on the money when it was earned. There is an entire group of lawyers and tax advisors who dedicate their entire practice towards avoiding it. There are ways around it, but many times the parent does not take action early enough on and can only partially shield their assets from further government theft. I mean tax.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ironwood-Mn;2140510 said:


> The feds take in over 30 billion in death tax every year. This is after the dead person already paid tax on the money when it was earned. There is an entire group of lawyers and tax advisors who dedicate their entire practice towards avoiding it. There are ways around it, but many times the parent does not take action early enough on and can only partially shield their assets from further government theft. I mean tax.


How's the solar farm going? Did ya end up having Jesse help ya out?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ironwood-Mn;2140510 said:


> The feds take in over 30 billion in death tax every year. This is after the dead person already paid tax on the money when it was earned. There is an entire group of lawyers and tax advisors who dedicate their entire practice towards avoiding it. There are ways around it, but many times the parent does not take action early enough on and can only partially shield their assets from further government theft. I mean tax.


I'm not looking forward to the tax mess with farm when dad passes on. When his uncle died, it was 18 months on bull crap. And yes everything was taxed. Then dad had to pay tax on some junk land that was left to him. It was appraised at like 3k an acre and he sold it for 5k an acre. He paid tax on the 2k difference an acre. It sucks. A person works their whole life for something, pays tax on it their whole life too. They die and more tax is taken. Property handed down to someone gets sold, gets taxed again


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2140502 said:


> Jirik rolls all thiers down


That's just to bend the grass and blend the seams as much as possible. Not to take out imperfections in the grading work.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Really disappointed in this John Deere purchase. Ordered a broom a month ago. They got it in last Friday. 

Took the tractor in on Wednesday, they said 5 hours to install. They called back Thursday night, no one ordered the PTO shaft from the mid point to the broom.

Said it would be in first thing Friday morning. Just called now "they are hoping to have it done today".

I have parking lots scheduled to be clear Monday morning. I'm really hoping to get a couple minutes with the broom before the first job so I don't have to learn / adjust on the fly.

So far every dealing has been like pulling teeth.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I see mowing guys EVERYWHERE in the North metro.

Used to hardly see anyone out on a weekend.


----------



## mnlefty

qualitycut;2140507 said:


> Thing is my dads the guy he would rather give me money now then we he dies. He brings us on trips ect. He pays more fo mowing then i tell him.


So you see my point... he wants to give you the money. Do an awesome job for your parents and let them pay you for it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

mnlefty;2140522 said:


> So you see my point... he wants to give you the money. Do an awesome job for your parents and let them pay you for it.


I agree with lefty. Just tell him "hey, you know that's like $10k in work, right?"

Chances are they're smart enough to be thinking about the future and it's a way for them to disburse monies without leaving it to be taxed later.

That is if they are above the necessary thresholds.


----------



## snowman55

Quality will get taxed on the income.

I never charge my parents been mowing their lawn for 35 years. My mom asks and she gets, whether it's here or the lake house.i have always told them to spend all their money on themselves, die in debt.


If your parents truly want to give you money there are better ways to do it. 

I owe them everything I have already.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;2140525 said:


> Quality will get taxed on the income.
> 
> I never charge my parents been mowing their lawn for 35 years. My mom asks and she gets, whether it's here or the lake house.i have always told them to spend all their money on themselves, die in debt.
> 
> If your parents truly want to give you money there are better ways to do it.
> 
> I owe them everything I have already.


Obviously he gets taxed on the income. Hopefully the appreciation in property value and quality's ability to use expenses to offset the income negate the effects of just giving the money away in taxes at the end, if that's what they choose.

Of course he could do the job for free, and they could just gift him the money every year. Semantics.


----------



## qualitycut

snowman55;2140525 said:


> Quality will get taxed on the income.
> 
> I never charge my parents been mowing their lawn for 35 years. My mom asks and she gets, whether it's here or the lake house.i have always told them to spend all their money on themselves, die in debt.
> 
> If your parents truly want to give you money there are better ways to do it.
> 
> I owe them everything I have already.


This too. Just was curious on others opinions.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ha. Now NWS says rain in the south metro by evening. Before it was all rain stays South of I-90.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2140521 said:


> I see mowing guys EVERYWHERE in the North metro.
> 
> Used to hardly see anyone out on a weekend.


I'll be out shortly... Lawn crew quit at 330 yesterday with several left on the list... Cause, why not...


----------



## qualitycut

My grass was cut Tuesday and grows like a weed. Still very short.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2140530 said:


> I'll be out shortly... Lawn crew quit at 330 yesterday with several left on the list... Cause, why not...


I'm finally getting back to the school I got rained out at on Thursday. Then a bigger one after noon.

Called in a guy to mow the last one tomorrow so I can get Dandelions sprayed before people get back in the office on Monday.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2140526 said:


> Obviously he gets taxed on the income. Hopefully the appreciation in property value and quality's ability to use expenses to offset the income negate the effects of just giving the money away in taxes at the end, if that's what they choose.
> 
> Of course he could do the job for free, and they could just gift him the money every year. Semantics.


Maybe it's straight cash homie


----------



## qualitycut

I was more or less wondering if other charge for a week or so long job for their parents. They are in their ealry 50s so the leaving me money thing is irrelevant to me and could care less its not my money.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2140534 said:


> I was more or less wondering if other charge for a week or so long job for their parents. They are in their ealry 50s so the leaving me money thing is irrelevant to me and could care less its not my money.


It's up to you and them. I think we all do stuff for our parents, that's life. However to eat $10,000, that's a lot of money.

Comes down to do they want it done before your "paying" work. I will assume they are paying for supplies. Do you have labor involved or are you just doing it on your own when you have free time.


----------



## Greenery

Just tell them you have to charge for materials and any labor costs besides your own labor. My guess is at the end they will pay on top of that to cover your labor.
If not oh well its your parents.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;2140538 said:


> Just tell them you have to charge for materials and any labor costs besides your own labor. My guess is at the end they will pay on top of that to cover your labor.
> If not oh well its your parents.


This guy cuts to the chase much faster than I do.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2140539 said:


> This guy cuts to the chase much faster than I do.


And that was pretty well said right there


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dealer called. Tractor is ready. MIL's birthday. They want to go to Cracker Barrel in Lakeville cause it's it's her fav restaurant.

I said I could be home by 6, they said that was too late. Now I gotta be home at 4. 

#thestruggleisreal

So much for pounding out these schools.


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

LwnmwrMan22;2140511 said:


> How's the solar farm going? Did ya end up having Jesse help ya out?


4 scrapers and 2 d8s starting Tuesday. This week started gravel on the 4 acre laydown pad and some of the new field entrances. 40 of the 100 acres of trees are down, chipped, and shipped. Trying to finish demo at the schools (separate project) so we can dig footings on Monday. Up to our ears with work. A good problem, they all keep telling me...


----------



## qualitycut

K im going to charge them normal rate plus 15% because they wont shop around


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ironwood-Mn;2140545 said:


> 4 scrapers and 2 d8s starting Tuesday. This week started gravel on the 4 acre laydown pad and some of the new field entrances. 40 of the 100 acres of trees are down, chipped, and shipped. Trying to finish demo at the schools (separate project) so we can dig footings on Monday. Up to our ears with work. A good problem, they all keep telling me...


Yeah, I've heard the same. Then the other ear keeps hearing the people complaining because we don't have their job done yet.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2140547 said:


> Yeah, I've heard the same. Then the other ear keeps hearing the people complaining because we don't have their job done yet.


Right.....


----------



## qualitycut

2 dip cafes are parked in front of the diesel pump eating lunch.


----------



## mnlefty

qualitycut;2140549 said:


> 2 dip cafes are parked in front of the diesel pump eating lunch.


Pull up behind them and fall asleep on the horn.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2140549 said:


> 2 dip cafes are parked in front of the diesel pump eating lunch.


Another reason to have gas engines.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2140551 said:


> Another reason to have gas engines.


Didnt need fuel. Just observing yo


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Got done mowing 230ish. I can hardly walk from my back issues. Pain is so bad in my legs. About ready to cut them off!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2140547 said:


> Yeah, I've heard the same. Then the other ear keeps hearing the people complaining because we don't have their job done yet.


Exactly... and I need another year round guy... anyone know someone looking?


----------



## Green Grass

0% for 42 months hmm maybe buy a new mower


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2140556 said:


> 0% for 42 months hmm maybe buy a new mower


0 for 60 is better.


----------



## Greenery

jimslawnsnow;2140554 said:


> Got done mowing 230ish. I can hardly walk from my back issues. Pain is so bad in my legs. About ready to cut them off!


Stretching, leg and core excersises.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2140557 said:


> 0 for 60 is better.


So you have a $25 payment


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Greenery;2140559 said:


> Stretching, leg and core excersises.


If it was that simple


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;2140560 said:


> So you have a $25 payment


One reason why you see so many start ups


----------



## Greenery

jimslawnsnow;2140562 said:


> If it was that simple


Been there done that. For me it was. After spending two years dealing with two herniated discs (severe leg and back pain numbness through the back of my leg and entire foot) countless chiropractic visits and doctor visits I was finally referred to a neck and back place in eden prairie.

All they ever had me do when I went there was stretch, walk/run a treadmil, and leg and core excersises. Boom a month later 80% better. Don't get me wrong I still have some leg and back pain here and there but a week of stretching and I'm good to go.


----------



## Greenery

jimslawnsnow;2140563 said:


> One reason why you see so many start ups


1 lawn = 1 payment


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Greenery;2140564 said:


> Been there done that. For me it was. After spending two years dealing with two herniated discs (severe leg and back pain numbness through the back of my leg and entire foot) countless chiropractic visits and doctor visits I was finally referred to a neck and back place in eden prairie.
> 
> All they ever had me do when I went there was stretch, walk/run a treadmil, and leg and core excersises. Boom a month later 80% better. Don't get me wrong I still have some leg and back pain here and there but a week of stretching and I'm good to go.


I'm doing simular stuff at physical therapy. I did that last year and now same issues


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Greenery;2140565 said:


> 1 lawn = 1 payment


See its easy, huh?


----------



## Greenery

Bahaha, so I'm still out working and low and behold what do I see? 


Jim maybe? Not sure?


----------



## Greenery

jimslawnsnow;2140566 said:


> I'm doing simular stuff at physical therapy. I did that last year and now same issues


Tough stuff, everybody's different and reacts differently to different things but for me those three things saved me.


----------



## Greenery

*EDIT - Image is too large, please resize.

thanks,
Mike*


----------



## MNPLOWCO

"Crush the Sprinkler Heads" game. I love it!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Greenery;2140569 said:


> Bahaha, so I'm still out working and low and behold what do I see?
> 
> Jim maybe? Not sure?


too fancy for me. looks like a big roller


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Greenery;2140570 said:


> Tough stuff, everybody's different and reacts differently to different things but for me those three things saved me.


Hard to say what will help or not. Employee went 10 years like me. Doing physical therapy and injections. He had surgery a couple years ago. He's doing well since


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I feel worthless not able to do a lot around the house


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;2140571 said:


> .............


Well son of a B...


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2140578 said:


> Well son of a B...


I was wondering if SSS has been drinking.


----------



## Drakeslayer

cbservicesllc;2140578 said:


> Well son of a B...


I can't believe it either! Maybe SSS takes Sr's roller on weekends and this is what he does.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Lwnmwrman make sure to get your picks in for tomorrow's race. Hope this is enough lead time. :waving:


----------



## Greenery

Pretty sure ss will be doing this now. Smooth out his tufts of grass before the ol combover. 

On second thought maybe after to smash the combover in place


----------



## andersman02

Caps game at caspers, though loss


----------



## CityGuy

FIL passed 1208 a.m. With family by his side. RIP.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So much for the 5 am alarm.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2140604 said:


> FIL passed 1208 a.m. With family by his side. RIP.


Sorry to hear City.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2140604 said:


> FIL passed 1208 a.m. With family by his side. RIP.


prayers to you and your family........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2140604 said:


> FIL passed 1208 a.m. With family by his side. RIP.


Sorry to hear


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2140605 said:


> So much for the 5 am alarm.


I don't want to go work!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2140614 said:


> I don't want to go work!!


Apparently neither did the guy that said he'd help me today.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2140618 said:


> Apparently neither did the guy that said he'd help me today.


Crap, I'll be there in a few hours. Hahaha


----------



## qualitycut

Well grass still hasn't taken off yet. Few places we mowed a week ago hardly grew at all.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2140625 said:


> Well grass still hasn't taken off yet. Few places we mowed a week ago hardly grew at all.


Not here. I can't wait to see all the complaints by mid to end of week on here


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Forgot to post this yesterday. We mowed a couple sprip malls. No grass behind the buildings beside it wraps around a few feet on each side. In one of those little areas my employee found a blood soaked white pair of women's undies. Jeez that was nasty. Kicked them into the parking lot. Let the delivery trucks smash them down


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2140626 said:


> Not here. I can't wait to see all the complaints by mid to end of week on here


Yea by mid week I'm talking present time.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2140628 said:


> Yea by mid week I'm talking present time.


I know you are talking g present time. I'm stating I can't wait to hear all cafing come mid to end of the week


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Geez, go to eat Steak and Eggs for the first time this season, bartender says "haven't seen you for a while, the usual?"

Didn't realize I was such a regular.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Turned nascar on for the first time this year, was disappointed I herd gordens voice


----------



## cbservicesllc

I love Talledega... Truly a race where whoever is lucky enough to be in first at the end wins...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Darn junior...


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;2140638 said:


> Darn junior...


Turned it on and the first thing I see is Jr crashing. Perfect way to start the afternoon.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2140638 said:


> Darn junior...


I think I had him to win.


----------



## Camden

Green Grass;2140640 said:


> I think I had him to win.


I understand the logic. Talladega is one of the tracks where Jr gets an advantage thanks to the larger restrictor plate he runs.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2140633 said:


> Geez, go to eat Steak and Eggs for the first time this season, bartender says "haven't seen you for a while, the usual?"
> 
> Didn't realize I was such a regular.


Your tough on the eyes. Hard to forget


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2140640 said:


> I think I had him to win.


I know I did...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2140643 said:


> I understand the logic. Talladega is one of the tracks where Jr gets an advantage thanks to the larger restrictor plate he runs.


This... Hamlin and Junior are kings of the restrictor plates... (as Hamlin is challenging the lead)


----------



## Drakeslayer

cbservicesllc;2140645 said:


> I know I did...


Me too.........


----------



## qualitycut

So voicemaild are not showing up on my voicmail app or anything. I actually need to call my voice mail. Android any ideas? Just started


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2140647 said:


> Me too.........


Wa waaa waaaa


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2140649 said:


> Wa waaa waaaa


I'm not even sure if I have anyone left in the race.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Where's Edwards? I have him and Toyota winning.

I dumped Jr. For Edwards.


----------



## Camden

I clicked out of the window that shows our point totals. One second you're 8th the next you're 2nd. Can't handle the roller-coaster.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2140652 said:


> I clicked out of the window that shows our point totals. One second you're 8th the next you're 2nd. Can't handle the roller-coaster.


That's why I like the bottom. 

One minute you're 13 one minute 14. You know...... Common. The best of the lousiest, the lousiest of the best.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2140653 said:


> That's why I like the bottom.
> 
> One minute you're 13 one minute 14. You know...... Common. The best of the lousiest, the lousiest of the best.


Looks like I've hit rock bottom today


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2140653 said:


> That's why I like the bottom.
> 
> One minute you're 13 one minute 14. You know...... Common. The best of the lousiest, the lousiest of the best.


Believe it or not but you were leading not too long ago.


----------



## qualitycut

Cafe!! I must not of done something right. I tried adding Harvick and just seen he want on my roster


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2140656 said:


> Believe it or not but you were leading not too long ago.


Musta been the $8 Bobby Labonte addition.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2140651 said:


> Where's Edwards? I have him and Toyota winning.
> 
> I dumped Jr. For Edwards.


He's out now... Took Junior out for the 2nd time with him...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2140652 said:


> I clicked out of the window that shows our point totals. One second you're 8th the next you're 2nd. Can't handle the roller-coaster.


That's dega for you...


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2140657 said:


> Cafe!! I must not of done something right. I tried adding Harvick and just seen he want on my roster


He's on mine lol


----------



## qualitycut

Nice wreck!!!!!


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2140663 said:


> Nice wreck!!!!!


Yeah. What a mess. I wonder if that will help my roster or not.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2140663 said:


> Nice wreck!!!!!


That sucked... Now I know most of my drivers are gone...


----------



## Drakeslayer

cbservicesllc;2140665 said:


> That sucked... Now I know most of my drivers are gone...


I think the only one I have left is Kenseth.


----------



## qualitycut

I switched to jummy to win last minute. Had #2 should have left him


----------



## cbservicesllc

Now Danica...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2140666 said:


> I think the only one I have left is Kenseth.


Not anymore...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Kenseth is just diseased this year...


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;2140671 said:


> Kenseth is just diseased this year...


No kidding. He's not even a driver I consider anymore when picking my lineup.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So Keslowski won?

Good thing I dumped him so I could afford Edwards when I dumped Jr.


----------



## andersman02

Whew... Was a little hungover this morning and went to fill up my truck, put .8 gallons in before I realized it was 87 and not diesel.... That could have been bad


----------



## Camden

andersman02;2140677 said:


> Whew... Was a little hungover this morning and went to fill up my truck, put .8 gallons in before I realized it was 87 and not diesel.... That could have been bad


What'd you do? .8 gallons sounds like a lot of gas in a diesel tank.


----------



## unit28

CityGuy;2140604 said:


> FIL passed 1208 a.m. With family by his side. RIP.


So sorry for your loss


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2140678 said:


> What'd you do? .8 gallons sounds like a lot of gas in a diesel tank.


Yea that would make me nervous


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;2140678 said:


> What'd you do? .8 gallons sounds like a lot of gas in a diesel tank.


Not even close you could run about 25% gas and not really notice a difference.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2140681 said:


> Not even close you could run about 25% gas and not really notice a difference.


Yea still makes me nervous. I have heard way to many horror stories.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2140683 said:


> Yea still makes me nervous. I have heard way to many horror stories.


My brother filled his dirtymax with gas one time. Had one of his guys bring up a bunch of 5 gal cans and a siphon. Emptied it holiday and then filled it with diesel at holiday and drove off into the sunset.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/grd/5523549978.html

lwnmrman?


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2140693 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/grd/5523549978.html
> 
> lwnmrman?


wish I had the funds. There are 2 accounts I could get with one that big........


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2140683 said:


> Yea still makes me nervous. I have heard way to many horror stories.


I'm with you. That stuff makes me nervous.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Drakeslayer;2140684 said:


> My brother filled his dirtymax with gas one time. Had one of his guys bring up a bunch of 5 gal cans and a siphon. Emptied it holiday and then filled it with diesel at holiday and drove off into the sunset.


Good thing it wasn't running, or a 6.0


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2140698 said:


> wish I had the funds. There are 2 accounts I could get with one that big........


Me too. Oh well the 60's do well all around


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2140704 said:


> Me too. Oh well the 60's do well all around


You'll end up going over a lot of stuff with side discharges anyways.

Unless the grass is short, it will just clump up behind those.

Been there, done that.

Plus, it's a LOT of weight to haul around.

And every time it breaks, it's at least $1,000.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2140707 said:


> You'll end up going over a lot of stuff with side discharges anyways.
> 
> Unless the grass is short, it will just clump up behind those.
> 
> Been there, done that.
> 
> Plus, it's a LOT of weight to haul around.
> 
> And every time it breaks, it's at least $1,000.


You've kept saying you wanted one.

They are simular to a rear discharge which are junk.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2140707 said:


> You'll end up going over a lot of stuff with side discharges anyways.
> 
> Unless the grass is short, it will just clump up behind those.
> 
> Been there, done that.
> 
> Plus, it's a LOT of weight to haul around.
> 
> And every time it breaks, it's at least $1,000.


Haha. Just like a ford!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2140709 said:


> You've kept saying you wanted one.
> 
> They are simular to a rear discharge which are junk.


No, the new Jacobsen, with the 5 or 7 separate decks.

Not the 3 deck ones.

I'm wondering of the smaller decks will disperse the grass better.

Not try to discharge so much grass at one time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This is the one I'd like to try.


----------



## CityGuy

35° and clear with fog in spots.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2140713 said:


> This is the one I'd like to try.


I believe Toro makes one like that too. It has no opening in the back. The grass has no place to go


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2140718 said:


> I believe Toro makes one like that too. It has no opening in the back. The grass has no place to go


Toro does. Like I said, I would still like to try one.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Felt good to pull the truck loader and leaf box this morning.

Still got 1 mower with a bagger on, but it's a backup anyways.

Waiting on 1 new property to make a decision before I pull that bagger.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2140722 said:


> Toro does. Like I said, I would still like to try one.


No matter what you use when the grass is long, it'll be a mess. They probably work ok under normal mowing conditions. Another to remember, mostly cities,counties, parks and so on use them. It doesn't matter what it looks like when they mow as they a whole are not getting paid to maintain a property like we do. Also they have a different budget than we do. When stuff breaks it doesn't affect them as much. Most will agree nothing beats a side discharge for productivity and appearance. My opinion. Weather it means anything or not. That Jacobson thing looks spendy to fix too


----------



## mnlefty

EP parks has the Toro model, with striping rollers on the decks. They only used it for sand based athletic fields, higher maintenance ones where they cut shorter and more often.


----------



## andersman02

Camden;2140699 said:


> I'm with you. That stuff makes me nervous.


I just filled up the rest with diesel and haven't had any problems...


----------



## qualitycut

So much for me getting my stuff done today. I need to figure out why they are so slow. I could be faster alone


----------



## Camden

Serious question....During an interview can I legally ask why they have whiskey plates on their vehicle? Driving will not be a part of her job so it's not exactly relevant but I just want to hear an explanation. When I see whiskey plates I don't assume good things about that person sorry to say.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2140747 said:


> So much for me getting my stuff done today. I need to figure out why they are so slow. I could be faster alone


I'm working with the mowing guys today even though I had projects to do.

There needs a pace to be set.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;2140748 said:


> Serious question....During an interview can I legally ask why they have whiskey plates on their vehicle? Driving will not be a part of her job so it's not exactly relevant but I just want to hear an explanation. When I see whiskey plates I don't assume good things about that person sorry to say.


My gut says no you can't. Say somethingabout her vehicle. Maybe she'll bring it into the conversation. Could be husband's or boyfriends.


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;2140750 said:


> My gut says no you can't. Say somethingabout her vehicle. Maybe she'll bring it into the conversation. Could be husband's or boyfriends.


See, that's exactly what I'd like to hear. On paper this girl looks fantastic but I can't get over the fact I saw her drive up in a car with frickin' whiskey plates.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2140751 said:


> See, that's exactly what I'd like to hear. On paper this girl looks fantastic but I can't get over the fact I saw her drive up in a car with frickin' whiskey plates.


They are called party plates. Problem solved.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2140751 said:


> See, that's exactly what I'd like to hear. On paper this girl looks fantastic but I can't get over the fact I saw her drive up in a car with frickin' whiskey plates.


My wife works with a gal who has W plates. The car is in the husband's name, who's a drunk.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2140754 said:


> My wife works with a gal who has W plates. The car is in the husband's name, who's a drunk.


Less likely to be pulled ove. Or whoever the drunk is. Our neighbor has 2 red trucks. One with w plates. He makes his wife drive that one, he has the normal plated vehicle


----------



## qualitycut

Well if her husband got 1 any vehicle in his name gets the plates


----------



## qualitycut

Think they got the hint. Showed up said you guys stop for breakfast? You should be about 3 properties ahead. We knocked out 4 houses in 45 min and I said keep up the pace and left


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2140750 said:


> My gut says no you can't. Say somethingabout her vehicle. Maybe she'll bring it into the conversation. Could be husband's or boyfriends.


Good call there...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2140758 said:


> Think they got the hint. Showed up said you guys stop for breakfast? You should be about 3 properties ahead. We knocked out 4 houses in 45 min and I said keep up the pace and left


Yeah, I don't think one of my new guys is cut out for this. He says he can't figure out how to run the Grandstand.

Guess what mower he gets to run all day today.


----------



## snowman55

push? .


----------



## qualitycut

They are moving now, 4 done in 1 hour


----------



## Greenery

Slave drivers round here.


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2140766 said:


> Slave drivers round here.


They want more money they can make me more.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;2140766 said:


> Slave drivers round here.


I don't need a guy that makes sure to reach for his water before the equipment is strapped down while other guys go finish the area he was assigned.

Then stand around and watch everyone else strap down once they are done.


----------



## qualitycut

Its nice not having friends working for me thats for sure


----------



## CityGuy

Kid started walking tonight with the assistance of a baby walker. Few weeks I hope to have her mowing the lawn.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just got a phone call saying my Kubota payment was late. Looked into it, John Deere hasn't paid off my tractor yet. Now I gotta make a payment on a tractor I don't even own.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

CityGuy;2140777 said:


> Kid started walking tonight with the assistance of a baby walker. Few weeks I hope to have her mowing the lawn.


I was picturing that in my mind and had a grand belly laugh. Thanks for that. I needed it


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2140778 said:


> Just got a phone call saying my Kubota payment was late. Looked into it, John Deere hasn't paid off my tractor yet. Now I gotta make a payment on a tractor I don't even own.


I don't see how that's on you.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2140780 said:


> I don't see how that's on you.


Yea call thr dealer, depending when yur payment was due and when you traded it in.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2140780 said:


> I don't see how that's on you.


Agreed... I'd turn it to this dealer (that's apparently terrible) and tell them to figure it out immediately


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Already called the dealer.

Their excuse was that John Deere Financial no longer does payoffs, that it's on the dealership.

They said the payment was mailed a week ago (last Monday). I got the call today.

Even at a week ago, that was a month after I got my tractor, 2 months since the deal was signed.

I'm guessing they were (or still are) sitting on the payment, hoping my trade sold.

And while it's on the dealership to pay it, it's on my credit as a late payment now.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2140778 said:


> Just got a phone call saying my Kubota payment was late. Looked into it, John Deere hasn't paid off my tractor yet. Now I gotta make a payment on a tractor I don't even own.


Tell them to cafe off, JD financial is one of the richest in the world!


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2140786 said:


> Tell them to cafe off, JD financial is one of the richest in the world!


Sounds kinda sketchy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2140787 said:


> Sounds kinda sketchy


Not only that, but it's Kubota Credit that's lookin for the money, not JD Financial.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Got a call from a junk hole association. They have no one signed to do the lawn work. Some of the grass is over a foot tall. Guy was complaining people are behind on their dues. I asked him straight up. Are you guys able to pay. He said, well last year we did. That was then, not now. He's hoping to have and answer in a couple weeks. If I turn a bid in, it's gonna be high, and they are gonna have to pay a month ahead. I might talk to the guys who did it last year


----------



## jimslawnsnow

This thread is dead


----------



## Drakeslayer

jimslawnsnow;2140795 said:


> This thread is dead


It's because doughboy is taking a timeout.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Drakeslayer;2140796 said:


> It's because doughboy is taking a timeout.


And his fingers hurt because he pulled landscaping duty.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Drakeslayer;2140796 said:


> It's because doughboy is taking a timeout.


Did I miss something?


----------



## Drakeslayer

jimslawnsnow;2140798 said:


> Did I miss something?


Not sure. I think he is just working on growing his business.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Drakeslayer;2140799 said:


> Not sure. I think he is just working on growing his business.


Most of today he wasn't


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2140800 said:


> Most of today he wasn't


Lol, did I miss something?


----------



## Drakeslayer

jimslawnsnow;2140800 said:


> Most of today he wasn't


More Rock removal???


----------



## Green Grass

It's amazing to me how many calls I am still getting looking for mowing quotes.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;2140803 said:


> It's amazing to me how many calls I am still getting looking for mowing quotes.


We were plowing 2 years ago today.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2140803 said:


> It's amazing to me how many calls I am still getting looking for mowing quotes.


Mine just started this week. Come on, people plan ahead and hire someone before the grass if 10 inches tall?


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;2140804 said:


> We were plowing 2 years ago today.


I believe it.


----------



## qualitycut

Updated my phone, voice mail didnt work, now my Xm radio app is jacked and a bunch of other apps.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2140805 said:


> Mine just started this week. Come on, people plan ahead and hire someone before the grass if 10 inches tall?


I signed a couple new commercials last week and talked to two more today. You would think that they would be better prepared.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2140804 said:


> We were plowing 2 years ago today.


3 years 2013


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2140808 said:


> I signed a couple new commercials last week and talked to two more today. You would think that they would be better prepared.


Key word there is think. A lot of people do not think.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2140809 said:


> 3 years 2013


Maybe. Your farther south though.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2140811 said:


> Maybe. Your farther south though.


I seen a Facebook post from a buddy and was 2013 or I wouldn't have a clue


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My townhome I went and looked at last week, called to see if ownership made a decision.....

Property manager asked if we could mow it this week cause ownership hasn't figured it out yet.

Said sure, it's tied to other properties. If we don't get it, we will just invoice the one mow. But another one dragging their feet.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2140812 said:


> I seen a Facebook post from a buddy and was 2013 or I wouldn't have a clue


'cco had a post too.


----------



## CityGuy

46° and calm.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Drakeslayer;2140804 said:


> We were plowing 2 years ago today.


Sure it wasn't 3 years ago? We had 18" then


----------



## jimslawnsnow

It was 2013. I'll never forget as my son was born 2 days prior. I was out dethatching the day he was born. I took the guys truck who was helping me to the hospital and he finished up the lawns we were working at. Wife had a c section and he had to go to Rochester because he had breathing problems . The next day was saturday, wife was released from the hospital. We stopped at the house quick and watched bels forcast. She had us for like .4" at that time. Then it was 2". I wasn't able to plow. I had 2 guys out. Rim broke on a mower. I rented them a skid. It got a flat tire. They got it fixed. Later they gave up on it and used the truck. Not everyone got done. I did one drive 2 days later as these people were gone ,but were coming home and needed to get in. They had 4' from the city plow still on the end of the drive


----------



## skorum03

30% chance of rain today. Don't really need it to rain this week


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;2140822 said:


> 30% chance of rain today. Don't really need it to rain this week


Just possible pop up showers this evening


----------



## qualitycut

Them wcco girls looking good today


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2140824 said:


> Them wcco girls looking good today


I'm not a fan of Blondie.


----------



## qualitycut

Believe it or not I have a couple lawns that we did cleanups on a couple weeks ago and don't need a cut yet.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2140825 said:


> I'm not a fan of Blondie.


Them legs though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2140827 said:


> Believe it or not I have a couple lawns that we did cleanups on a couple weeks ago and don't need a cut yet.


My guys are skipping a couple today.

3 we did yesterday were complete hit/miss.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2140827 said:


> Believe it or not I have a couple lawns that we did cleanups on a couple weeks ago and don't need a cut yet.


Same here. We also have some we mowed 3 times already


----------



## jimslawnsnow

And another call from a commercial wanting a bid


----------



## mnlefty

qualitycut;2140827 said:


> Believe it or not I have a couple lawns that we did cleanups on a couple weeks ago and don't need a cut yet.


Fert schedule makes a huge difference this time of year. If they didn't get a late fall app last year or 1st app this year yet they're not growing wild. I haven't cut my own backyard yet and it doesn't really need it.


----------



## CityGuy

CB you have a message.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

mnlefty;2140832 said:


> Fert schedule makes a huge difference this time of year. If they didn't get a late fall app last year or 1st app this year yet they're not growing wild. I haven't cut my own backyard yet and it doesn't really need it.


I agree somewhat. Mine hasn't had an app in years. It's 10" tall


----------



## qualitycut

Was driving through a development avd a bunch of houses had decorative downspouts. They looked like buckets a little bigger than a shot glass . Looked like it kind of defeated the purpose


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2140824 said:


> Them wcco girls looking good today


Noticed that too, I haven't hardly watched wcco only turned on today cuz my cousin was on it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

This guy who in posted about before, where he wrote in his own prices. He apparently didn't want a spring clean up or apps. He said he signed the contract to acknowledge the prices. Isn't that that the same thing as agreeing to the service? I went back and forth all day on it. It's not that hard. It says contract on it. It also says be signing you agree to services


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Where has this broom been my whole life?


----------



## qualitycut

Im about to lose it today.


----------



## qualitycut

I dont know why I have 2 guys mowing when i can do it in the same time myself


----------



## CityGuy

Holy wind this afternoon.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2140844 said:


> I dont know why I have 2 guys mowing when i can do it in the same time myself


Welcome to full time mowing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2140844 said:


> I dont know why I have 2 guys mowing when i can do it in the same time myself


My main mowing guy has been sick a couple of days. Today he showed cause he knew I had stuff to get done and couldn't babysit my new guys.

He called at 10:30, said he was going home. The new guys wouldn't listen to home and he felt like crap, just didn't want to deal with it.

New guys called at 1 PM and asked if there was anything else to do. They were done with the list.

I thought that was strange, cause I was hoping they would get through the list in 8-9 hours, not 5.

Drove past a townhome. 1/3 of the stuff was trimmed, areas of grass were missed, grass on the sidewalk.

Needless to say, instead of getting more work done this afternoon, I'm waiting at the house. We're going to have a discussion, and if things don't go well, I'm going to have A LOT of mowing I need to do, besides the landscape stuff I told people I would have done.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2140847 said:


> My main mowing guy has been sick a couple of days. Today he showed cause he knew I had stuff to get done and couldn't babysit my new guys.
> 
> He called at 10:30, said he was going home. The new guys wouldn't listen to home and he felt like crap, just didn't want to deal with it.
> 
> New guys called at 1 PM and asked if there was anything else to do. They were done with the list.
> 
> I thought that was strange, cause I was hoping they would get through the list in 8-9 hours, not 5.
> 
> Drove past a townhome. 1/3 of the stuff was trimmed, areas of grass were missed, grass on the sidewalk.
> 
> Needless to say, instead of getting more work done this afternoon, I'm waiting at the house. We're going to have a discussion, and if things don't go well, I'm going to have A LOT of mowing I need to do, besides the landscape stuff I told people I would have done.


Im out of the truck, mower un strapped gate down and mowing before they have a cafeing trimmer in thier hand. I mowed, trimmed 2 houses while they were doing 1 the size of the 2


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2140844 said:


> I dont know why I have 2 guys mowing when i can do it in the same time myself


Lol. ...............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2140848 said:


> Im out of the truck, mower un strapped gate down and mowing before they have a cafeing trimmer in thier hand. I mowed, trimmed 2 houses while they were doing 1 the size of the 2


Again, welcome to full time mowing.

Talked to my two news guys. The one feels bad, the other guy just keeps making excuses "I take responsibility" "I went around the place twice". I said that's bullcafe Chris, now I really know your lying.

I said I know how long it takes to do the two they supposedly did, and I said when they called, I knew there was no way they did the job right. Now he's trying to tell me he went around the place twice.

I said if you really DID go around the place twice, you really are no good at this job.

He's like "I've only been doing it two weeks" which I immediately responded with "well, you have two more weeks to figure this job out".


----------



## qualitycut

Part of me thinks they will pick up the pace after another week or 2 and get in a rythem and used to the properties. Hopefully


----------



## qualitycut

Its not how fast you mow, it's how fast you mow well


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2140852 said:


> Part of me thinks they will pick up the pace after another week or 2 and get in a rythem and used to the properties. Hopefully


That's why my guy has 2 weeks. After next Thursday, one of my other main guys is done with school, and he'll be mowing full time.

With losing the city account, it'll be pretty close to those two being able to get enough done, I can just help out a day or two.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2140853 said:


> Its not how fast you mow, it's how fast you mow well


Not applicable to Ferris.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We have thunder, but no rain here.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2140856 said:


> We have thunder, but no rain here.


Sun and rain here no thunder


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2140851 said:


> Again, welcome to full time mowing.
> 
> Talked to my two news guys. The one feels bad, the other guy just keeps making excuses "I take responsibility" "I went around the place twice". I said that's bullcafe Chris, now I really know your lying.
> 
> I said I know how long it takes to do the two they supposedly did, and I said when they called, I knew there was no way they did the job right. Now he's trying to tell me he went around the place twice.
> 
> I said if you really DID go around the place twice, you really are no good at this job.
> 
> He's like "I've only been doing it two weeks" which I immediately responded with "well, you have two more weeks to figure this job out".


You don't have to be so mean to me... :crying:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2140858 said:


> You don't have to be so mean to me... :crying:


Pretty much.....


----------



## qualitycut

You only mowed once last month and I got a full bill? Explain its split over 7 months. The. Ok well triming needs a little work cafe you!


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2140858 said:


> You don't have to be so mean to me... :crying:


Be happy he gave you two weeks to get it right


----------



## qualitycut

Well looks like Hillary will be our next president


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2140863 said:


> Well looks like Hillary will be our next president


Trump in a complete landslide. Either that, or the Dems see it's going to be a landslide, indict Hillary and bring in a Knight in Shining Armor to steal the election.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2140861 said:


> Be happy he gave you two weeks to get it right


Hey, come out and get these pallets out of my yard. And is Jason from this season's Survivor your brother? Looks, talks and sounds like you.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2140863 said:


> Well looks like Hillary will be our next president


Whoa whoa whoa. What about the BERN!!!!!:yow!::yow!::yow!::yow!:


----------



## SSS Inc.

Why are you guys creeping on my profile????


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2140864 said:


> Trump in a complete landslide. Either that, or the Dems see it's going to be a landslide, indict Hillary and bring in a Knight in Shining Armor to steal the election.


John kerry. #Lockbox. ussmileyflagussmileyflagtymusic


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2140868 said:


> Why are you guys creeping on my profile????


That must include people who PM'd too.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I'm out. Til' October. :waving:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2140860 said:


> You only mowed once last month and I got a full bill? Explain its split over 7 months. The. Ok well triming needs a little work cafe you!


I wonder if that would have worked last winter with creditors?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2140872 said:


> I wonder if that would have worked last winter with creditors?


Speaking of.... My Kubota tractor still isn't paid off.


----------



## qualitycut

I guess its buy one get one at Chipotle if your a teacher. Line out the door at 8pm cafe all this free crap. I just want a burrito!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2140871 said:


> I'm out. Til' October. :waving:


Good, BYE FALICA!!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2140875 said:


> Good, BYE FALICA!!!!!!!


I'm back. Just for a sec.

#Trumps wife is hot!
#Trump just said we will win BIGLY.......Is Bigly a word?


----------



## SSS Inc.

CNN noticed too.............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2140877 said:


> CNN noticed too.............


Your basement okay? I hear there was a basement fire on Nokomis.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2140878 said:


> Your basement okay? I hear there was a basement fire on Nokomis.


No we're good.

#Merry Christmas! I'm starting to like this guyThumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs Up #####Trump '16


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;2140876 said:


> I'm back. Just for a sec.
> 
> #Trumps wife is hot!
> #Trump just said we will win BIGLY.......Is Bigly a word?


It's a new word, a great, new word. You will hear it everywhere, everywhere, everyone will be using it.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2140864 said:


> Trump in a complete landslide. Either that, or the Dems see it's going to be a landslide, indict Hillary and bring in a Knight in Shining Armor to steal the election.


I'm with ya, but I don't think an indictment is going to happen unfortunately


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;2140880 said:


> It's a new word, a great, new word. You will hear it everywhere, everywhere, everyone will be using it.


It will be yyyuuuuuuugggeeeeee!!! AND Mexico will pay for it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;2140881 said:


> I'm with ya, but I don't think an indictment is going to happen unfortunately


If Hillary is getting her butt handed to her, it'll be the DNC's way of getting someone else in there.


----------



## SSS Inc.

skorum03;2140880 said:


> It's a new word, a great, new word. You will hear it everywhere, everywhere, everyone will be using it.





LwnmwrMan22;2140882 said:


> It will be yyyuuuuuuugggeeeeee!!! AND Mexico will pay for it.


#Like.........Thumbs Up

#wife is not happy. #Said she'll vote for hillary. #I told her I'll cut off funding


----------



## skorum03

SSS Inc.;2140884 said:


> #Like.........Thumbs Up
> 
> #wife is not happy. #Said she'll vote for hillary. #I told her I'll cut off funding


That's the spirit


----------



## cbservicesllc

Cruz is dropping out??


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2140886 said:


> Cruz is dropping out??


Wait, what? He's out.

#Listen to Glenn Beck tomorrow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2140860 said:


> You only mowed once last month and I got a full bill? Explain its split over 7 months. The. Ok well triming needs a little work cafe you!


I've gotten a few of the same... Cafe it... More calls everyday anyway...


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2140868 said:


> Why are you guys creeping on my profile????


Hmmm weird... I don't recall ever going to someone's "profile"....


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2140869 said:


> John kerry. #Lockbox. ussmileyflagussmileyflagtymusic


Wasn't that Gore?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2140871 said:


> I'm out. Til' October. :waving:


Good luck on your season sir! Maybe we'll see you around! :salute:


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2140884 said:


> #Like.........Thumbs Up
> 
> #wife is not happy. #Said she'll vote for hillary. #I told her I'll cut off funding


Haha! Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2140884 said:


> #Like.........Thumbs Up
> 
> #wife is not happy. #Said she'll vote for hillary. #I told her I'll cut off funding


My wife isn't a citizen. I don't have to worry about my vote being cancelled out. Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2140884 said:


> #Like.........Thumbs Up
> 
> #wife is not happy. #Said she'll vote for hillary. #I told her I'll cut off funding


A LOT of woman will not just cause Hillary is a woman but the cafe trump has said.


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2140891 said:


> Good luck on your season sir! Maybe we'll see you around! :salute:


You probably won't wave back. :crying::crying::crying:


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2140886 said:


> Cruz is dropping out??


Hence my earlier Hillary post


----------



## TKLAWN

cbservicesllc;2140888 said:


> I've gotten a few of the same... Cafe it... More calls everyday anyway...


Yup, once they complain they always complain.
See ya!


----------



## andersman02

Had anyone used a land plane before fit prepping for seed/sod? Never used one but have a decent sod job coming up


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2140898 said:


> Yup, once they complain they always complain.
> See ya!


Wait, aren't you guys still married?


----------



## qualitycut

andersman02;2140899 said:


> Had anyone used a land plane before fit prepping for seed/sod? Never used one but have a decent sod job coming up


Sometimes. I usually just use the bucket. Depends.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2140895 said:


> You probably won't wave back. :crying::crying::crying:


Ahhhhhhh come on, don't hold that against me!


----------



## snowman55

SSS Inc.;2140876 said:


> I'm back. Just for a sec.
> 
> #Trumps wife is hot!
> #Trump just said we will win BIGLY.......Is Bigly a word?


Heads of state will meet with him just to see hottest 1 st lady in history!!!

At least he didn't say navy corpse man while addressing navy.
Or told me I didn't build it.

You surly can figure out a way for wife's car to break on way to polls. Crooked Hillary will finish this country off.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2140865 said:


> Hey, come out and get these pallets out of my yard. And is Jason from this season's Survivor your brother? Looks, talks and sounds like you.


Maybe it is me


----------



## jimslawnsnow

These 12 hour days mowing are killing me. I also bought a used exmark today


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;2140907 said:


> These 12 hour days mowing are killing me. I also bought a used exmark today


I bought a new one today


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;2140908 said:


> I bought a new one today


I bought 3 new and a new sprayer last year, figured I better go used this time


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Speaking of used Exmark, I have to check with a prospective buyer, but I may have a late season 2012 Exmark X-series, 60" deck, Kawasaki 27 HP, 1550ish hours, UltraVac that dumps from the seat I'm going to be selling if anyone is interested.

$5800. Let me know and I can text some pics.


----------



## qualitycut

Felt like a Monday today. Didn't want to get out of bed


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2140913 said:


> Felt like a Monday today. Didn't want to get out of bed


You're too young


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2140908 said:


> I bought a new one today


How was your fire?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2140914 said:


> You're too young


Im not that young.


----------



## TKLAWN

Here we go, Quicksilver


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone service this area? Just got an email

Hello,

Can you give me a cost on basic lawn cutting and maintenance for xxxxx
Ssssss Dr. Independence, OH 4413

Let me know by email or call me after 4PM.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2140930 said:


> Anyone service this area? Just got an email
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Can you give me a cost on basic lawn cutting and maintenance for xxxxx
> Ssssss Dr. Independence, OH 4413
> 
> Let me know by email or call me after 4PM.


Hey, smart guy, wrong forum.

Post it here.......

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=2137402#post2137402


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Guess I still can't figure out the posting of links while mobile.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm not sure I've ever had so much fun starting out a season.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Still receiving calls for mowing quotes


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2140931 said:


> Hey, smart guy, wrong forum.
> 
> Post it here.......
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=2137402#post2137402


No cafe was kidding


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2140934 said:


> Still receiving calls for mowing quotes


Same here. They put it off then realize og crap to long for me to cut. Let's hire it out.


----------



## qualitycut

I told him to stay away from the hill. Now mowers stuck and up against the fence and pull cord is broke. 

Phone call i got


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Pulled over highway patrol. Yay me....not


----------



## qualitycut

So they used a customers wheelbarrow. She wanted them to bring some arb sticks and crap to the truck. They grabbed it and ahe called. Put it in my truck and bounced off a bucket and took out middle slider on my truck. Cafe!


----------



## Greenery

Typical monkeys, always monkeying around.


----------



## qualitycut

550 installed cafe.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2140943 said:


> 550 installed cafe.


Glass coverage?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2140943 said:


> 550 installed cafe.


The window my guys put a trimmer through last year was $825. You got off cheap.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2140944 said:


> Glass coverage?


I don't have glass coverage on my commercial vehicles.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2140946 said:


> I don't have glass coverage on my commercial vehicles.


Why the heck not??? I've had 4 windshields and 2 back glasses in the past 5 years, not a dime out of pocket... Especially with DOT and windshields...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Who the heck is MSP Outdoor Services and why are they EVERYWHERE?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2140949 said:


> Why the heck not??? I've had 4 windshields and 2 back glasses in the past 5 years, not a dime out of pocket... Especially with DOT and windshields...


Because of the claims I've had, supposedly no one will insure it at a halfway decent rate.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2140944 said:


> Glass coverage?


Gray area.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2140947 said:


>


Bahahahaha


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;2140940 said:


> Pulled over highway patrol. Yay me....not


And?????????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2140957 said:


> And?????????


I was just gonna wonder if he ended up in jail or not.

Maybe he is responsible for Pillsbury being MIA.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2140958 said:


> I was just gonna wonder if he ended up in jail or not.
> 
> Maybe he is responsible for Pillsbury being MIA.


Dough stole his accounts, jim abducted him and is now in jail


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2140963 said:


> Dough stole his accounts, jim abducted him and is now in jail


Makes perfect sense.


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;2140964 said:


> Makes perfect sense.


No pics of the new mower?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I got orange tagged for improper load securement. 3 lights were out on the trailer, no name or DOT on truck. I have 15 days to fix and mail slip in. No fines. I drove off with the trailer. Per officers instructions I am to throw the orange tag away when I get home. No fines. I also have a witness from this page


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;2140965 said:


> No pics of the new mower?


You'd think he would know the rules


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;2140967 said:


> I got orange tagged for improper load securement. 3 lights were out on the trailer, no name or DOT on truck. I have 15 days to fix and mail slip in. No fines. I drove off with the trailer. Per officers instructions I am to throw the orange tag away when I get home. No fines. I also have a witness from this page


You got off lucky, i have been orange flagged for alot less


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2140969 said:


> You got off lucky, i have been orange flagged for alot less


I was red tagged for improper load secured inside my enclosed trailer.

Had to leave the trailer in Blaine.

Garbage.


----------



## qualitycut

So doughy is working for jim?


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;2140965 said:


> No pics of the new mower?


Pick it up Friday


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;2140970 said:


> I was red tagged for improper load secured inside my enclosed trailer.
> 
> Had to leave the trailer in Blaine.
> 
> Garbage.


Don't let them look in the trailer.


----------



## Greenery

....... I love being a lawn jockey.


----------



## Green Grass

Greenery;2140975 said:


> Don't let them look in the trailer.


They can look inside any trailer they want


----------



## Greenery

jimslawnsnow;2140967 said:


> I got orange tagged for improper load securement. 3 lights were out on the trailer, no name or DOT on truck. I have 15 days to fix and mail slip in. No fines. I drove off with the trailer. Per officers instructions I am to throw the orange tag away when I get home. No fines. I also have a witness from this page


Wow, that's some of the most basic requirements their are.


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2140976 said:


> ....... I love being a lawn jockey.


 Ha cafe.........


----------



## Greenery

Green Grass;2140977 said:


> They can look inside any trailer they want


Sure with a warrant. Just like they can't look through my truck, or house, or garage or any other piece of property I own.


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;2140974 said:


> Pick it up Friday


You buy it at Farmsuck?

What is it?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2140952 said:


> Because of the claims I've had, supposedly no one will insure it at a halfway decent rate.


Hmmm... good things to think about...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2140984 said:


> Hmmm... good things to think about...


Plus ABRA replaces windshields for about $259 if you're paying cash. That's cheaper than an extra $10-20/month for 5 trucks.


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;2140982 said:


> You buy it at Farmsuck?
> 
> What is it?


Yeah they where 1500-2000 cheaper then anyone else. 60" Lazer E with the upgraded front tires


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Greenery;2140978 said:


> Wow, that's some of the most basic requirements their are.


tell that to the 3,000 or lawn trailer in the metro. I rarely see one with proper anything when I am up there. as bano will tell you, we rarely deal with them. only 2nd time having an inspection in 9 years. this one wouldn't have happened if I would have taken time to get name and DOT on the truck


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;2140986 said:


> Yeah they where 1500-2000 cheaper then anyone else. 60" Lazer E with the upgraded front tires


what engine?...................


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;2140988 said:


> what engine?...................


27 Kohler......


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;2140986 said:


> Yeah they where 1500-2000 cheaper then anyone else. 60" Lazer E with the upgraded front tires


I doubt that, they are high on everything.
I think exmark sets the prices anyways.

Edit: i just saw e-series, way to cheese out!


----------



## andersman02

TKLAWN;2140992 said:


> I doubt that, they are high on everything.
> I think exmark sets the prices anyways.
> 
> Edit: i just saw e-series, way to cheese out!


After getting a pro stance last year, I ordered another one earlier this week.... Love those machines


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;2140992 said:


> I doubt that, they are high on everything.
> I think exmark sets the prices anyways.
> 
> Edit: i just saw e-series, way to cheese out!


I am cheep!!!


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2140972 said:


> So doughy is working for jim?


Is who working for Jim?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;2141004 said:


> Is who working for Jim?


Todd and ?............


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2141004 said:


> Is who working for Jim?


I dont was assuming doughboy was helping when he said someone from here witnessed it.


----------



## Drakeslayer

cbservicesllc;2140951 said:


> Who the heck is MSP Outdoor Services and why are they EVERYWHERE?


Don't know. I saw they have an office across the street from the gas station where I saw you this winter.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2141012 said:


> Don't know. I saw they have an office across the street from the gas station where I saw you this winter.


Wait, didn't cb see you and you ignored him?


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2141013 said:


> Wait, didn't cb see you and you ignored him?


Other way. He saw I had a wideout and probably got scared that I would challenge him to a plow contest. He never got out of his truck. Haha!


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2141015 said:


> Other way. He saw I had a wideout and probably got scared that I would challenge him to a plow contest. He never got out of his truck. Haha!


Haha!!!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Well I can take my cardboard cutout off my window tomorrow. 9am its getting replaced.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2141019 said:


> Well I can take my cardboard cutout off my window tomorrow. 9am its getting replaced.


#whitetrash.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2141020 said:


> #whitetrash.


Yea I was going to leave it open but was sick of leaves and little crap blowing into my damn truck.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yay. It's raining here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2141024 said:


> Yay. It's raining here.


Positive I guess. At least it will keep the dust down from sweeping this parking lot this morning.


----------



## banonea

Green Grass;2140977 said:


> They can look inside any trailer they want


Not true, only with consent or a warrant, been there before.......


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2140987 said:


> tell that to the 3,000 or lawn trailer in the metro. I rarely see one with proper anything when I am up there. as bano will tell you, we rarely deal with them. only 2nd time having an inspection in 9 years. this one wouldn't have happened if I would have taken time to get name and DOT on the truck


This is true. In 20 years of pulling trailers with scaffolding on the top, no marking on the trailer or truck, skid loader or my 20' for lawn care never been stopped.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2141012 said:


> Don't know. I saw they have an office across the street from the gas station where I saw you this winter.


Yeah, I looked them up and that's what I came up with too


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2141015 said:


> Other way. He saw I had a wideout and probably got scared that I would challenge him to a plow contest. He never got out of his truck. Haha!


:laughing: 

From what I recall you were in stealth mode, so I couldn't tell, hahaha


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Made it to first account and hado a flat on one mower. Now I'm on my way back in. Oh we have to drive mowers a few blocks as the road the accounts are on is closed. The culverts are getting replaced. Atleast I do work the owner of the company doing the work


----------



## ryde307

Bringing back some old ones.



Greenery;2140487 said:


> Does anyone hire a lawn service to cut your own lawn? Seriously tempted it's so cheap nowadays. My time is better spent working.


Yes, I do. One o four subs does it.



Greenery;2140564 said:


> Been there done that. For me it was. After spending two years dealing with two herniated discs (severe leg and back pain numbness through the back of my leg and entire foot) countless chiropractic visits and doctor visits I was finally referred to a neck and back place in eden prairie.
> 
> All they ever had me do when I went there was stretch, walk/run a treadmil, and leg and core excersises. Boom a month later 80% better. Don't get me wrong I still have some leg and back pain here and there but a week of stretching and I'm good to go.


This, Much is muscle related. My whole right side is tight. I work on stretching and rolling on a foam roller and it makes a huge difference.



cbservicesllc;2140951 said:


> Who the heck is MSP Outdoor Services and why are they EVERYWHERE?


I know them sort of.( met at some bid openings and had a beer with him) The guy that started it came from another company. From what I can tell it's a decent size operation. More snow than lawn I thought but I could be wrong.


----------



## qualitycut

Driving my dad's truck and the younger guy working for me is buying one with half down supposedly his phone got shut off earlier this week.


----------



## CityGuy

Feel like I'm running around like chicken with my head cut off. Too many errands and the home list is not getting done.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2141041 said:


> Feel like I'm running around like chicken with my head cut off. Too many errands and the home list is not getting done.


Don't you get off work by like 4 or 5 PM?


----------



## skorum03

I'm definitely going to miss the spring days on college campuses.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yep. Another one of those days. Customers calling, saying employees are doing wheelies on mowers, rain when it isn't supposed to rain, equipment not working.....wheeeeeeee.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BTW, don't look at the radar if you're working on the east side.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2141050 said:


> BTW, don't look at the radar if you're working on the east side.


Didnt till i seen how dark it was getting


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2141050 said:


> BTW, don't look at the radar if you're working on the east side.


I wouldn't mind if a little rain delayed my small paver fixing job this afternoon. Not feeling it


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2141041 said:


> Feel like I'm running around like chicken with my head cut off. Too many errands and the home list is not getting done.


Ha, I haven't been home abd sat down till at least 8 every night this week


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Have to run home because I'm an idiot. Drove from Little Canada to Flake, all of the rain is drying up before it hits the ground.

And there is one large large fire by my house.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;2141044 said:


> Don't you get off work by like 4 or 5 PM?


Day off for wake at 2.


----------



## qualitycut

No difference at all pulling the dump trailer with the gasser vs diesel


----------



## TKLAWN

So now there's ads between posts?
Doh kay!


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2141067 said:


> So now there's ads between posts?
> Doh kay!


Huh?........?


----------



## Camden

TKLAWN;2141067 said:


> So now there's ads between posts?
> Doh kay!


Just noticed it as well.

The site seems faster though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2141068 said:


> Huh?........?


I guess some people still use a computer.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wait, what?? Next Thursday?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2141073 said:


> Wait, what?? Next Thursday?


Doh kay............


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2141073 said:


> Wait, what?? Next Thursday?


I'm OK with this. We could burn up our last 10 ton of salt and not have to store it all summer.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

AccuNever has nothing barely below 70 next week....,....I call " shenanigans " !!


----------



## MNPLOWCO

I definitely do not like those pop ups in between posts. Every time you push something on the screen it shifts just before you push it and makes you go somewhere else so I say stop that kind of shenanigans as well


----------



## jimslawnsnow

MNPLOWCO;2141084 said:


> I definitely do not like those pop ups in between posts. Every time you push something on the screen it shifts just before you push it and makes you go somewhere else so I say stop that kind of shenanigans as well


I don't have them on either phone or lap top


----------



## MNPLOWCO

jimslawnsnow;2141085 said:


> I don't have them on either phone or lap top


Odd. Cuz it's pretty much pissing me off. I'm on an Android phone


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO;2141086 said:


> Odd. Cuz it's pretty much pissing me off. I'm on an Android phone


It's not on my Samsung.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Crap, it's on my phone too now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2141088 said:


> Crap, it's on my phone too now


Same here now. 

Does MJD have my IP address????


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2141087 said:


> It's not on my Samsung.


Mine did, now its gone again. Maybe thats why the cracked dowm so much. Sponsors want clean posts.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2141088 said:


> Crap, it's on my phone too now


Same here now... I got one at the end of MNPLOWCO's post... You'd think they could have exempted this thread...


----------



## TKLAWN

cbservicesllc;2141091 said:


> Same here now... I got one at the end of MNPLOWCO's post... You'd think they could have exempted this thread...


Probably the only one with any activity.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

9:30 and the line is out the door at Chipotle.

Guess I gotta wait.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm not 100% sure I'm into this anymore. And I'm not talking Chipotle.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2141094 said:


> I'm not 100% sure I'm into this anymore. And I'm not talking Chipotle.


If you're talking about this website I agree. I have more adds than anything now. I can't even do my late Spring lurking without seeing 900 adds.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2141095 said:


> If you're talking about this website I agree. I have more adds than anything now. I can't even do my late Spring lurking without seeing 900 adds.


Nope, not Plowsite either.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2141097 said:


> Nope, not Plowsite either.


Is it Trump?


----------



## Drakeslayer

Here's a pic of my iPad. Lots of ads.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2141097 said:


> Nope, not Plowsite either.


Is it Chicks?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;2141099 said:


> Here's a pic of my iPad. Lots of ads.


Same here. And it jumps all over.

***If I wasn't so tired I could do a sweet photoshop picture. #Lwnmwr Ad Preferences.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Also the LAST page button gets covered up by ads. This looks like the first website I mad about 18 years ago on Geocities.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2141093 said:


> 9:30 and the line is out the door at Chipotle.
> 
> Guess I gotta wait.


So much for swearing off Chipotle...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2141094 said:


> I'm not 100% sure I'm into this anymore. And I'm not talking Chipotle.


Looks like Camden's site might get some traffic!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2141101 said:


> Same here. And it jumps all over.
> 
> ***If I wasn't so tired I could do a sweet photoshop picture. #Lwnmwr Ad Preferences.


Hahahaha! Thumbs Up


----------



## Drakeslayer

cbservicesllc;2141104 said:


> Looks like Camden's site might get some traffic!


Wait, what?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2141093 said:


> 9:30 and the line is out the door at Chipotle.
> 
> Guess I gotta wait.


Yea same at 830 I drove right past. Aint no body got time for that


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2141101 said:


> Same here. And it jumps all over.
> 
> ***If I wasn't so tired I could do a sweet photoshop picture. #Lwnmwr Ad Preferences.


You'd need one from Trusco Striping Mfg., Can-Am, Sherwin-Williams, Pine County Child Services and CVS Pharmacy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2141103 said:


> So much for swearing off Chipotle...


I know.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh, don't buy used parking lot stripers off of CL.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2141108 said:


> You'd need one from Trusco Striping Mfg., Can-Am, Sherwin-Williams, Pine County Child Services and CVS Pharmacy.


Apparently my needs are truck tarps, a trucking job, underwear, a plow, salt, and my photos from Walgreens. 

Edit: And new kitchen cabinets.

Edit: Now its shoes, Oil filters, and something called AOPA


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2141110 said:


> Oh, don't buy used parking lot stripers off of CL.


Uh oh! .........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2141111 said:


> Apparently my needs are truck tarps, a trucking job, underwear, a plow, salt, and my photos from Walgreens.
> 
> Edit: And new kitchen cabinets.


Hey!!! When I was at Chipotle I was looking at trucking jobs too.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2141114 said:


> Hey!!! When I was at Chipotle I was looking at trucking jobs too.


Eureka! I've got it. It's not Plowsite or Ladies.....It's the lawn biz.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Jesus! I just saw a fleet farm ad and I have a fleet farm a mile from my house. I'm going now!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Actually, I have my class A, Haz Mat still, and my dad hauled gas for Holiday when I grew up so I know the ins and outs. Maybe I need a career change.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2141116 said:


> Jesus! I just saw a fleet farm ad and I have a fleet farm a mile from my house. I'm going now!


Their 65 gallon tanks for water are on sale this week. Perfect for repetitively filling backpack sprayers with round up.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Now I have both Mauer Chevrolet and Marthaler Chev battling for my business.


----------



## SSS Inc.

MJD this is lame.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2141118 said:


> Their 65 gallon tanks for water are on sale this week. Perfect for repetitively filling backpack sprayers with round up.


I have a 25 gallon sprayer for the back of the x739 for round up. Way faster than a backpack sprayer. Has a 15 ft hose too


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Replacement parts for ag mining. Really? Come on already


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2141119 said:


> Now I have both Mauer Chevrolet and Marthaler Chev battling for my business.


I have lyft ads. I wonder if they would haul my shovelers around at a reduced rate?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Febreeze??? Really???????????


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2141123 said:


> I have lyft ads. I wonder if they would haul my shovelers around at a reduced rate?


Make money anytime


----------



## qualitycut

I have birth control, and how to cure hangovers


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2141126 said:


> I have birth control, and how to cure hangovers


And CVS prescription ads too for that BERN???


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2141126 said:


> I have birth control, and how to cure hangovers


I just had one that said chain lift is better. Not sure what it means.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2141128 said:


> I just had one that said chain lift is better. Not sure what it means.


You been to the bondage store in Uptown too??


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2141128 said:


> I just had one that said chain lift is better. Not sure what it means.


Haha......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Okay, okay.... Who's the one advertising in the MN thread????

This one was just on my page......

http://www.showcaselandscape.com/services-a/?gclid=CLGAp4HBxMwCFQusaQodd8AE_g


----------



## Green Grass

I just have click before you dig.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2141131 said:


> Okay, okay.... Who's the one advertising in the MN thread????
> 
> This one was just on my page......
> 
> http://www.showcaselandscape.com/services-a/?gclid=CLGAp4HBxMwCFQusaQodd8AE_g


Must be CB it is maple grove


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;2141132 said:


> I just have click before you dig.


Safety first!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2141109 said:


> I know.


I have whatever is going around... sick as crap most of the week, now today I feel good but lost my voice... Haven't eaten normal meals since Monday...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2141131 said:


> Okay, okay.... Who's the one advertising in the MN thread????
> 
> This one was just on my page......
> 
> http://www.showcaselandscape.com/services-a/?gclid=CLGAp4HBxMwCFQusaQodd8AE_g


Hmmmmmm... I just stumbled upon something interesting... (this was the address listed for Showcase Landscape)


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2141133 said:


> Must be CB it is maple grove


Yeah me and the other 500 companies here! Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2141138 said:


> Hmmmmmm... I just stumbled upon something interesting... (this was the address listed for Showcase Landscape)


Ha! That's funny.


----------



## TKLAWN

Top Ten weather day..... Blah!


----------



## CityGuy

I have 0 ads on either my laptop or phone but then again I run ad block on both.


----------



## CityGuy

High fire danger this afternoon, high winds and low humidity.


----------



## CityGuy

Wife just called and said there are power lines down all over the place in Watertown. Then she found the truck that did it. Someone just had an expensive bad day.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2141138 said:


> Hmmmmmm... I just stumbled upon something interesting... (this was the address listed for Showcase Landscape)


Imagine that!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

What am I missing about the link lawndude posted?


----------



## Mike_PS

I have to admit, you all gave me a good :laughing: this morning reading your comments Thumbs Up

anyway, yes, the google adsense ads (that we have no control over, except to block any bad ones) are now on the site. not my call, guys, as I do not sell ads nor am I in charge of the ads that run.

just wanted to let you guys know...have a good one


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Michael J. Donovan;2141151 said:


> I have to admit, you all gave me a good :laughing: this morning reading your comments Thumbs Up
> 
> anyway, yes, the google adsense ads (that we have no control over, except to block any bad ones) are now on the site. not my call, guys, as I do not sell ads nor am I in charge of the ads that run.
> 
> just wanted to let you guys know...have a good one


We know MJD..... Just gotta give ya the needle.


----------



## Green Grass

Michael J. Donovan;2141151 said:


> I have to admit, you all gave me a good :laughing: this morning reading your comments Thumbs Up
> 
> anyway, yes, the google adsense ads (that we have no control over, except to block any bad ones) are now on the site. not my call, guys, as I do not sell ads nor am I in charge of the ads that run.
> 
> just wanted to let you guys know...have a good one


Umm no bad adds. Maybe that is why I don't have very many adds.


----------



## ryde307

cbservicesllc;2141137 said:


> I have whatever is going around... sick as crap most of the week, now today I feel good but lost my voice... Haven't eaten normal meals since Monday...


I do also. HAve had a throat irritation causing a cough and basicaly a congested airway. I have never had allergies but believe it is the cause.



Michael J. Donovan;2141151 said:


> I have to admit, you all gave me a good :laughing: this morning reading your comments Thumbs Up
> 
> anyway, yes, the google adsense ads (that we have no control over, except to block any bad ones) are now on the site. not my call, guys, as I do not sell ads nor am I in charge of the ads that run.
> 
> just wanted to let you guys know...have a good one


The google ads are based on your website viewing and searches. Quality if you are getting birth control ads what have you been searching?
The ads take key words and pull ads with the same words to put infront of you.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2141150 said:


> What am I missing about the link lawndude posted?


For me, it's a company that contacted me 3-4 years ago about subbing a small townhome in Hugo. Ended up fighting for $900. Eventually got it.

I know they either owe or owed monies to others here too.

Plus they keep changing names, coming up with new names, so you know they are hiding from something.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2141155 said:


> For me, it's a company that contacted me 3-4 years ago about subbing a small townhome in Hugo. Ended up fighting for $900. Eventually got it.
> 
> I know they either owe or owed monies to others here too.
> 
> Plus they keep changing names, coming up with new names, so you know they are hiding from something.


I wouldn't mind having the few thousand they owe me.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2141155 said:


> For me, it's a company that contacted me 3-4 years ago about subbing a small townhome in Hugo. Ended up fighting for $900. Eventually got it.
> 
> I know they either owe or owed monies to others here too.
> 
> Plus they keep changing names, coming up with new names, so you know they are hiding from something.


Being in the boonies I'm out of the loop on a lot of stuff in metroland


----------



## jimslawnsnow

ryde307;2141154 said:


> I do also. HAve had a throat irritation causing a cough and basicaly a congested airway. I have never had allergies but believe it is the cause.
> 
> The google ads are based on your website viewing and searches. Quality if you are getting birth control ads what have you been searching?
> The ads take key words and pull ads with the same words to put infront of you.


So why do I have Nissan and jeep ads? Never searched them, or anything related to them.

I also had a messed up couch ad. They fix couches. Another thing I didn't search.

Also had Kelly's lawn care from down south. Who knows with that one. Never specifically searched them


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It was the same discussion last fall with plowgod or whatever his name was popped up looking for subs, and it took us about 8 minutes to figure out who he was working for.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2141154 said:


> I do also. HAve had a throat irritation causing a cough and basicaly a congested airway. I have never had allergies but believe it is the cause.
> 
> The google ads are based on your website viewing and searches. Quality if you are getting birth control ads what have you been searching?
> The ads take key words and pull ads with the same words to put infront of you.


Lol i know how they work and was why I said that. Was kidding


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2141160 said:


> Lol i know how they work and was why I said that. Was kidding


I lol'd ....


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2141141 said:


> Ha! That's funny.


Yeah go figure... another name change...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2141156 said:


> I wouldn't mind having the few thousand they owe me.


What a bunch of turds...


----------



## TKLAWN

Chemistry experiment on Drake's yard....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Payday is friday. Employee is demending he get paid on Thursday. It's Friday and is mad he didn't get paid and put in his 2 weeks. Guess I'll be mowing 18 hours a day now. Yay me. At least I won't have stress


----------



## qualitycut

Hot as cafe already


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2141176 said:


> Hot as cafe already


Not in the air conditioning.


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;2141168 said:


> Chemistry experiment on Drake's yard....


Make sure you add round up!


----------



## Greenery

Green Grass;2141178 said:


> Make sure you add round up!


I love watching people walk around their yard spraying roundup willy nilly.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;2141179 said:


> I love watching people walk around their yard spraying roundup willy nilly.


My wife did that once...

Saw a company yesterday spreading in shorts and flip flops...


----------



## Drakeslayer

TKLAWN;2141168 said:


> Chemistry experiment on Drake's yard....


Bring It! Kill all of it!!!!!Thumbs Up


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;2141178 said:


> Make sure you add round up!


I would be happy if he didxysport


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

At least the sweeping is done. Now to try the striper again after we went through the whole thing, again, last night.





Wanted to make an attempt at a CityGuy post.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2141186 said:


> At least the sweeping is done. Now to try the striper again after we went through the whole thing, again, last night.


What are you using for a sprayer?

I bought a new Titan because it was cheaper than Graco and now I know why. My Graco can spray concrete and the Titan can barely spray water. The strength of the pump is really noticeable. I regret my decision.

By the way...I have a near-new Titan sprayer for sale. Barely used, works great! Must sell.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2141187 said:


> What are you using for a sprayer?
> 
> I bought a new Titan because it was cheaper than Graco and now I know why. My Graco can spray concrete and the Titan can barely spray water. The strength of the pump is really noticeable. I regret my decision.
> 
> By the way...I have a near-new Titan sprayer for sale. Barely used, works great! Must sell.


I'm using a Trusco Nitrogen powered 250. Gonna take some getting used to.

It uses WAY more paint than the book says.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I was looking at a Titan, but this one is the one I picked up offa Craigslist.


----------



## Drakeslayer

TKLAWN;2141168 said:


> Chemistry experiment on Drake's yard....


Quit butt dialing me


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2141197 said:


> Quit butt dialing me


Its the a b name, hate it


----------



## TKLAWN

Drakeslayer;2141197 said:


> Quit butt dialing me


Sorry my bad....


----------



## qualitycut

The guys finally ran out of shade to hide in


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2141209 said:


> The guys finally ran out of shade to hide in


Hahahaha.... My young guy..."it's so hot!!"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Unemployment office sided with my former employee.

Now he's filing for unemployment because I fired him and he doesn't have a job.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;2141212 said:


> Unemployment office sided with my former employee.
> 
> Now he's filing for unemployment because I fired him and he doesn't have a job.


What???? The dbag that you caught working for someone else? If so I would appeal that for sure.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;2141218 said:


> What???? The dbag that you caught working for someone else? If so I would appeal that for sure.


It's a joke. I have to file 4 more pages of forms now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone know where I can find a canister like this?? Or a pressurized canister I could fab to make work.

While I was in filing my appeal on the unemployment situation, my employee that helped strip down the striper yesterday, decided today that one of the nipples on top (that was epoxyed in place) wasn't supposed to be on top. 

Now I need a new canister and from the Mfg it's $450.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BTW, I'm not sure I'm into this anymore.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;2141221 said:


> BTW, I'm not sure I'm into this anymore.


I'm right there with ya.. Seriously contemplating selling everything and moving west.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2141220 said:


> Anyone know where I can find a canister like this?? Or a pressurized canister I could fab to make work.
> 
> While I was in filing my appeal on the unemployment situation, my employee that helped strip down the striper yesterday, decided today that one of the nipples on top (that was epoxyed in place) wasn't supposed to be on top.
> 
> Now I need a new canister and from the Mfg it's $450.


This looks like a canister they use for co2, syrups for pop. Just not sure who to contact.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2141224 said:


> This looks like a canister they use for co2, syrups for pop. Just not sure who to contact.


Go steal one from holiday


----------



## Camden

Oh great, I'm getting ads for enlargement pills. How does it know I need them????


----------



## qualitycut

Cafe this weather also. Cafe it I tell you!!!!!!!


----------



## TKLAWN

Camden;2141226 said:


> Oh great, I'm getting ads for enlargement pills. How does it know I need them????


Well....?????


----------



## Greenery

Try toll gas and welding supply. There's one in Plymouth. They should have various styles of canisters and gasses.


----------



## mnlefty

cbservicesllc;2141180 said:


> My wife did that once...
> 
> Saw a company yesterday spreading in shorts and flip flops...


Not gonna lie, I don't use much for PPE when spreading or spraying at home... for hire is a different story.



jimslawnsnow;2141173 said:


> Payday is friday. Employee is demending he get paid on Thursday. It's Friday and is mad he didn't get paid and put in his 2 weeks. Guess I'll be mowing 18 hours a day now. Yay me. At least I won't have stress


Tell him to go buy a truck, trailer, mower, trimmer, blower, insurance, etc... then go find some customers and then he can pay himself whatever day he wants.



LwnmwrMan22;2141212 said:


> Unemployment office sided with my former employee.
> 
> Now he's filing for unemployment because I fired him and he doesn't have a job.


That's BS. Seems like a slam dunk to me, but unemployment can be so goofy sometimes.


----------



## Greenery

Anderslawn, got a question for ya. Post up so I can send a message.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;2141231 said:


> Try toll gas and welding supply. There's one in Plymouth. They should have various styles of canisters and gasses.


They have one in Blaine. I was going to swing by there tomorrow.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2141226 said:


> Oh great, I'm getting ads for enlargement pills. How does it know I need them????


Does your wife use your computer or phone?


----------



## andersman02

Cafe these ads posts get blocked


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I have a new rule. Absolutely no working for lawyers. Lady who is a wife of a lawyer called looking for a quote. I call her back, she says I might not need you and call if she does.20 minutes later she calls and says to stop by. So I did. House is well over a million dollars. Dang doors alone are 30k. We agree on a price, well she agrees to my price. She calls today and say my truck is too big to do the job. There's no parking on her road and her drive is is small to turn around in. It really is no big. I can park just down the street. 


I've done work for her brother in law. Also a lawyer. I had a hard time getting money out of him


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2141235 said:


> Does your wife use your computer or phone?


Wait, is that why I have ads for Magnum condoms?


----------



## Greenery

I'm gonna report you sickos...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

mnlefty;2141232 said:


> Not gonna lie, I don't use much for PPE when spreading or spraying at home... for hire is a different story.
> 
> Tell him to go buy a truck, trailer, mower, trimmer, blower, insurance, etc... then go find some customers and then he can pay himself whatever day he wants.
> 
> That's BS. Seems like a slam dunk to me, but unemployment can be so goofy sometimes.


He's mentioned starting a fence company. He said he can do it for under 10k


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2141247 said:


> Wait, is that why I have ads for Magnum condoms?


I would hire a private investigator.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2141250 said:


> I would hire a private investigator.


Thinking Magnum P.I. Lol!


----------



## qualitycut

Well see what Hudson has to offer tonight


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2141255 said:


> Well see what Hudson has to offer tonight


You and skorum??


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2141257 said:


> You and skorum??


If hes around


----------



## Drakeslayer

And I'm 40.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2141212 said:


> Unemployment office sided with my former employee.
> 
> Now he's filing for unemployment because I fired him and he doesn't have a job.


No way......


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2141224 said:


> This looks like a canister they use for co2, syrups for pop. Just not sure who to contact.


I'll talk to someone tomorrow...


----------



## qualitycut

87.00 cab ride  all cause my buddy can cafe up a wet dream


----------



## qualitycut

Mc dons doesn't have chicken after midnight but have 24 hour breakfast. Doh k


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Holy Jesus!! What's on fire?!?!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2141268 said:


> Holy Jesus!! What's on fire?!?!


Lake hattie.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2141270 said:


> Lake hattie.....


Yes Jim. I realize that. Hence the "  ".

I posted it because I have about 6 things in my Facebook feed on smoke in the area, don't call about fires, plus it's all over the news here. Yet I'm sure as people wake up, they will instantly freak out thinking their house is in immediate danger.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2141271 said:


> Yes Jim. I realize that. Hence the "  ".
> 
> I posted it because I have about 6 things in my Facebook feed on smoke in the area, don't call about fires, plus it's all over the news here. Yet I'm sure as people wake up, they will instantly freak out thinking their house is in immediate danger.


Hope it aint to bad, riding to oak center for dirty rotten biker fest today. Never been to it but sounds like a good rally.......

Edit: oak grove


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2141268 said:


> Holy Jesus!! What's on fire?!?!


You better call 911!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2141276 said:


> You better call 911!!!!!!!!!!!


:laughing: apparently 1/2 of Chisago County has called in. The Sheriff's posted in Facebook to stop calling.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2141277 said:


> :laughing: apparently 1/2 of Chisago County has called in. The Sheriff's posted in Facebook to stop calling.


Looks like 1/2 the metro has called by looking at Facebook


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Nice day now that the wind has picked up and blown the smoke out of here. Hopefully this home brew place has a canister for me.

Woohoo!! $70 for a used canister instead of $450 from the Mfg.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2141279 said:


> Nice day now that the wind has picked up and blown the smoke out of here. Hopefully this home brew place has a canister for me.


I wonder if I can home brew Apple ciders????


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2141278 said:


> Looks like 1/2 the metro has called by looking at Facebook


People need a life.


----------



## Mike_PS

c'mon guys, no need to make things personal or take shots at anyone 

thanks


----------



## Camden

Went to the shop to grab equipment to mow my own house. Riding mower was out of fuel, walk-behind mower had a full bagger/needed gas, the weed whip I grabbed was out of gas AND string, backpack blower was okay. 

I'm easy to work for but you have to do your job...can't wait to have some discussions on Monday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I always enjoy going past a yard that was on the list 2 days ago, and it wasn't mowed.

Even more enjoyable, when it WAS crossed off the list, but there were 3 others that I was told weren't done, and which then left them one small townhome done for 5 hours from when I saw them in Little Canada until they go home at 6.


----------



## cbservicesllc

*!*



Michael J. Donovan;2141286 said:


> c'mon guys, no need to make things personal or take shots at anyone
> 
> thanks


Dang it! I missed it!


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2141289 said:


> Dang it! I missed it!


I missed something also.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2141290 said:


> I missed something also.


Not really...... Just a member named in a post. It was pretty tame, but I'd imagine with ads being sold, there's more sponsors clicking on the site.

After all, it's not like we're actually paying to post here.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;2141291 said:


> Not really...... Just a member named in a post. It was pretty tame, but I'd imagine with ads being sold, there's more sponsors clicking on the site.
> 
> After all, it's not like we're actually paying to post here.


Other than us posting there's been 3 other posts on this site today. They should be very thankful for this group.

When are they going to feature some of our wisdom in the sno magazine?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;2141292 said:


> Other than us posting there's been 3 other posts on this site today. They should be very thankful for this group.
> 
> When are they going to feature some of our wisdom in the sno magazine?


Yeah, but if we weren't posting, they wouldn't need to be paying MJD to babysit us.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2141293 said:


> Yeah, but if we weren't posting, they wouldn't need to be paying MJD to babysit us.


Then he would be out of a job and we would feel bad so we better keep posting.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2141294 said:


> Then he would be out of a job and we would feel bad so we better keep posting.


Correct!!! Thumbs Up


----------



## TKLAWN

Greenery;2141292 said:


> Other than us posting there's been 3 other posts on this site today. They should be very thankful for this group.
> 
> When are they going to feature some of our wisdom in the sno magazine?


As soon as we start showing some i suppose!♿


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2141296 said:


> As soon as we start showing some i suppose!♿


:laughing: true. They have to get though my winter from 3 years ago to get to the wisdom.


----------



## qualitycut

Turned 50 into 200 on the race


----------



## Greenery

Bruce Boudreau is the MN Wild new head coach...


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2141306 said:


> Bruce Boudreau is the MN Wild new head coach...


Yea not sure how I feel yet.


----------



## CityGuy

61 and hazy.


----------



## CityGuy

Are all kids birthday parties this hard to get ready for?


----------



## Camden

CityGuy;2141309 said:


> Are all kids birthday parties this hard to get ready for?


Nope, you're over thinking it.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2141309 said:


> Are all kids birthday parties this hard to get ready for?


Need to drink more


----------



## Green Grass

One would think that I have a clue about Nascar the way this is going.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2141316 said:


> One would think that I have a clue about Nascar the way this is going.


My point thing is screwed up says kyle bush second place


----------



## qualitycut

At least no rain next week ...........


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2141261 said:


> If hes around


Hadn't checked the site since yesterday afternoon, in Hayward for fishing opener.



qualitycut;2141307 said:


> Yea not sure how I feel yet.


Said the same thing when I read the headline.


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;2141319 said:


> Hadn't checked the site since yesterday afternoon, in Hayward for fishing opener.
> 
> !
> 
> Said the same thing when I read the headline.


Damn.... I feel special you quoted 2 of my posts


----------



## Camden

Green Grass;2141316 said:


> One would think that I have a clue about Nascar the way this is going.


No kidding. You're basically one whole race ahead of everyone. My disaster in Bristol is really looming big right now. I gambled with a completely different strategy and it backfired. Still lots of races left and for the most part I'm happy to be contending near the top.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hard to get out of bed this morning.... I didn't even work that hard yesterday.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2141309 said:


> Are all kids birthday parties this hard to get ready for?


Yes........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Happy Mother's Day everyone.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Mother's Day Brunch really puts a damper on productivity.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2141336 said:


> Mother's Day Brunch really puts a damper on productivity.


Its Sunday. No productivity happening here.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2141341 said:


> Its Sunday. No productivity happening here.


I got the shop cleaned, trucks cleaned out, mowers ready to sharpen blades tomorrow morning and a few other things done. Waiting for the wife to get off work then heading to the graves on tje bike to take flowers to mom then dinner with the wife


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22;2141336 said:


> Mother's Day Brunch really puts a damper on productivity.


Just got MDay completed. Now to oil changes, blades, and hit a commercial to get started on a rainy upcoming week. Getting a few properties ahead of soggy grassthat is due on Monday afternoon here.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2141321 said:


> No kidding. You're basically one whole race ahead of everyone. My disaster in Bristol is really looming big right now. I gambled with a completely different strategy and it backfired. Still lots of races left and for the most part I'm happy to be contending near the top.


Yeah and you guys were all worried about me...


----------



## CityGuy

71° and beautiful out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

4 PM. Brunch done, flowers delivered. Time to go kill Dandelions on 12 more properties.


----------



## CityGuy

70° and clear.

Who ever invented the dust buster is a God.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Jeez you guys post a lot for it being summer. Hopefully the rain holds off tomorrow's to get some golf in


----------



## CityGuy

52° and clear


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2141378 said:


> Jeez you guys post a lot for it being summer. Hopefully the rain holds off tomorrow's to get some golf in


How's the trucking gig working out for you?


----------



## qualitycut

Should be able to get a few hours in today.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2141382 said:


> How's the trucking gig working out for you?


It's been good. Lot of work now that landscaping has started though.


----------



## CityGuy

Rain is getting closer.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Downpour!!!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Just finished Fridays job. Going to meet the mowers and see if we can get another few done quickly


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2141396 said:


> Just finished Fridays job. Going to meet the mowers and see if we can get another few done quickly


I spread 1 yard of 3/4" limestone. Decided that was enough, having 5 Guys in Dinkytown.

Mowing guys are in WBL, so far the rain is shearing off there.

Sunny in Dinkytown. Too cold for views though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Too bad Jim swore off posting. It would be nice to get a weather update.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2141398 said:


> Too bad Jim swore off posting. It would be nice to get a weather update.


I missed that one. Is he gone forever?


----------



## CityGuy

Well that didn't last long. Coming down good.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2141398 said:


> Too bad Jim swore off posting. It would be nice to get a weather update.


Dont know how to read the radar?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2141397 said:


> I spread 1 yard of 3/4" limestone. Decided that was enough, having 5 Guys in Dinkytown.
> 
> Mowing guys are in WBL, so far the rain is shearing off there.
> 
> Sunny in Dinkytown. Too cold for views though.


No rain here yet... Looks like it's holding up at 394 for now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2141402 said:


> No rain here yet... Looks like it's holding up at 394 for now


Couple 13/14 sprinkles at 280/University.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Decent rain on University now. Scrambling my guys to Wyoming, see if they can get anything mowed there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like the east side might be out of it by 3-4 this afternoon.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Raining in Rogers


----------



## CityGuy

Still sprinkling in Cocato.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Rain is already done in Vadnais Heights. Someone's guys are already mowing Target at County Road E/35E.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Someone left a Cat at the bar in Corcoran.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2141411 said:


> Someone left a Cat at the bar in Corcoran.


Calico?? Siamese?? Tabby?


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2141414 said:


> Calico?? Siamese?? Tabby?


Yellow and Black. Probably paid $45,000 or so. Feeds it Deisel.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Anyone do irrigation work in St. Francis?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2141416 said:


> Yellow and Black. Probably paid $45,000 or so. Feeds it Deisel.


Thumbs Up .....


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2141411 said:


> Someone left a Cat at the bar in Corcoran.


I think it's the owners, so they can level the volleyball courts.


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;2141416 said:


> Yellow and Black. Probably paid $45,000 or so. Feeds it Deisel.


If it needs a good home I can probably find room for it.


----------



## mnlefty

LwnmwrMan22;2141398 said:


> Too bad Jim swore off posting. It would be nice to get a weather update.


Wait, what? Did it have something to do with MJD's edits on Saturday? I totally missed that one.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

mnlefty;2141424 said:


> Wait, what? Did it have something to do with MJD's edits on Saturday? I totally missed that one.


He still hasn't picked up on when I put  in a post, that I'm joking.

He was cranky and said he's just gonna quit like most others have, and quality and I can keep the post count up.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2141425 said:


> He still hasn't picked up on when I put  in a post, that I'm joking.
> 
> He was cranky and said he's just gonna quit like most others have, and quality and I can keep the post count up.


I have said a few hundred times now, my phone doesn't always show those stupid faces you make. smart azzes like you make it hard to post here. hence why theres only about 6 that post regulary. you and quality make up most of the posts. now you get to keep it without updates from me. you talk way too much and never shut up. look at yesterday. no one posted but you for hours. do you need that much attention. cripes sake. I wasn't cranky either. just with your smart azz answers


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2141426 said:


> I have said a few hundred times now, my phone doesn't always show those stupid faces you make. smart azzes like you make it hard to post here. hence why theres only about 6 that post regulary. you and quality make up most of the posts. now you get to keep it without updates from me. you talk way too much and never shut up. look at yesterday. no one posted but you for hours. do you need that much attention. cripes sake. I wasn't cranky either. just with your smart azz answers


I didnt think you were being cranky. Lwnmrman is just mean sometimes. Can you blame him when his guys miss half his properties then when they do them they miss half the property?


----------



## Camden

Speaking of guys who quit posting, whatever happened to the guy who used to do the daily dew report? I think his name was Eric? He hasn't posted in ages and he was a regular.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;2141428 said:


> Speaking of guys who quit posting, whatever happened to the guy who used to do the daily dew report? I think his name was Eric? He hasn't posted in ages and he was a regular.


screen name was snowguy. real name was matt. company was epic. he works for a city and quit lawn work. and I should add lwnmr seem to drive him nuts too


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2141426 said:


> I have said a few hundred times now, my phone doesn't always show those stupid faces you make. smart azzes like you make it hard to post here. hence why theres only about 6 that post regulary. you and quality make up most of the posts. now you get to keep it without updates from me. you talk way too much and never shut up. look at yesterday. no one posted but you for hours. do you need that much attention. cripes sake. I wasn't cranky either. just with your smart azz answers


Eh, it was because I was spraying all day, and keeping myself entertained while waiting for the sprayer to fill.

Sorry.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2141427 said:


> I didnt think you were being cranky. Lwnmrman is just mean sometimes. Can you blame him when his guys miss half his properties then when they do them they miss half the property?


Ummmm... serious question. Do you get my voicemails? Had 3 calls today "we think your guys missed some mowing last week".


----------



## qualitycut

Well looked like more rain should have went out at 430


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Hey Lwnmwr, Just put new tires on the red tech. Been sliding around on the old ones still. I checked out
the newer tires at Waconia that they have on their new rigs, but they wanted 125+ per tire. "Cripes"! Can't remember tire brand but sheeesh.
So I put on the original Carlisle turf tires. I will be happy to have some traction again.


----------



## mnlefty

Speaking of people who don't post anymore I did notice Snowguy still logs in, wouldn't surprise me if he still lurks but doesn't post here because of the abuse City takes regarding his job.

Also started thinking about Albhb3, he hasn't logged in since 3/30. Looked back to discussion that day... was the day Hennepin Cty attorney announced no charges to cops in Jamar Clark thing. Have to wonder if he didn't say something that got himself a timeout or permanent ban?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO;2141435 said:


> Hey Lwnmwr, Just put new tires on the red tech. Been sliding around on the old ones still. I checked out
> the newer tires at Waconia that they have on their new rigs, but they wanted 125+ per tire. "Cripes"! Can't remember tire brand but sheeesh.
> So I put on the original Carlisle turf tires. I will be happy to have some traction again.


I gotta go get some for the other Exmark I'd like to sell. For my Ferris too.

Seems like the Ferris burned them off alot quicker than the Exmarks, I suppose partly because of the extra weight, but I wonder how much the suspension plays into it as well????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like NWS has rain mainly before 4 pm tomorrow now, instead of 1 pm.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Did my Mondays on Sunday and my Tuesdays early today. Wondering if
we'll get in anything tomorrow...wet...wet...wet.


----------



## qualitycut

My guys were wat faster today. At least by 1 hour.


----------



## qualitycut

Now im getting lawn service adds


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2141442 said:


> Now im getting lawn service adds


I'm getting Asphalt Sealcoating Direct. I wonder if SSS is a sponsor here?
Edit: and DUI lawyer adds. Neither of which I need.


----------



## CityGuy

Was only a matter of time:

https://www.meyerproducts.com/snow-plows/box-plow/power-box


----------



## Drakeslayer

CityGuy;2141444 said:


> Was only a matter of time:
> 
> https://www.meyerproducts.com/snow-plows/box-plow/power-box


2,000 pounds seems kind of heavy for a skid steer. It will work well for the hourly guys though. Say they have a 12' box and then shrink it down to 8' from midnite to 7 am.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2141443 said:


> I'm getting Asphalt Sealcoating Direct. I wonder if SSS is a sponsor here?
> Edit: and DUI lawyer adds. Neither of which I need.


Maybe it new you had some mint julips this weekend


----------



## TKLAWN

Drakeslayer;2141445 said:


> 2,000 pounds seems kind of heavy for a skid steer. It will work well for the hourly guys though. Say they have a 12' box and then shrink it down to 8' from midnite to 7 am.


Yeah, not too many using a 770 like in the pic.

How are those weeds looking?


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2141427 said:


> I didnt think you were being cranky. Lwnmrman is just mean sometimes. Can you blame him when his guys miss half his properties then when they do them they miss half the property?


----------



## Drakeslayer

TKLAWN;2141447 said:


> Yeah, not too many using a 770 like in the pic.
> 
> How are those weeds looking?


Still there. I think they are unkillable. I will let you take another stab at them but the sodcutter is not far away.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;2141443 said:


> I'm getting Asphalt Sealcoating Direct. I wonder if SSS is a sponsor here?
> Edit: and DUI lawyer adds. Neither of which I need.


Well you do need a new parking lot.


----------



## SSS Inc.

I could care less about ads but on my laptop the page keeps jumping as I scroll. Ain't nobody got time for that.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Irritating adds are typically the death of a message board. I've seen it happen a few times. The adds get crazy and bam 6 months later you get an error message.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2141452 said:


> I could care less about ads but on my laptop the page keeps jumping as I scroll. Ain't nobody got time for that.


Yea the phone it's fine, it's when it starts making you click wrong buttons because the page is moving all over it pisses a guy off.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2141451 said:


> Well you do need a new parking lot.


Got a bid. To much money. We will continue to drive on asphalt/base/dirt/mud etc.


----------



## +plowguy

lawnmwrguy seems like an A**! some of you seem very clicky and don't let others ask questions or share their opinion. Others are terrible spellers and seem very ignorant. I used to scroll through this blog often but I can't seem to stomach it anymore and I don't think I'm the only one...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;2141455 said:


> Got a bid. To much money. We will continue to drive on asphalt/base/dirt/mud etc.


See....I save a whole hour not giving you a bid.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2141451 said:


> Well you do need a new parking lot.


Did you have a Semi through Waconia today?


----------



## SSS Inc.

+plowguy;2141456 said:


> lawnmwrguy seems like an A**! some of you seem very clicky and don't let others ask questions or share their opinion. Others are terrible spellers and seem very ignorant. I used to scroll through this blog often but I can't seem to stomach it anymore and I don't think I'm the only one...


Well that's pretty negative...postitive. Not sure about the Lwnmwr assessment.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;2141458 said:


> Did you have a Semi through Waconia today?


No. What happened?


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2141460 said:


> No. What happened?


Nothing the tractor was the color of your equipment and it was full of paving equipment so I thought maybe it was you guys.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;2141462 said:


> Nothing the tractor was the color of your equipment and it was full of paving equipment so I thought maybe it was you guys.


Well who's running around with our colors??? Hmm..


----------



## +plowguy

SSS Inc.;2141459 said:


> Well that's pretty negative...postitive. Not sure about the Lwnmwr assessment.


I normally am positive but have seen enough to say that a few guys on here pick on others. When their opinion doesn't match up or their experience isn't as vast, they seem to be an easy target.

On a separate note, I do appreciate those who contribute to this thread in a positive way with weather information throughout the winter. It surely helps to have a few extra eyes out there when snow is coming or happening.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2141463 said:


> Well who's running around with our colors??? Hmm..


I thought the color would be specific to you.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

+plowguy;2141464 said:


> I normally am positive but have seen enough to say that a few guys on here pick on others. When their opinion doesn't match up or their experience isn't as vast, they seem to be an easy target.
> 
> On a separate note, I do appreciate those who contribute to this thread in a positive way with weather information throughout the winter. It surely helps to have a few extra eyes out there when snow is coming or happening.


Yeah, cause I've never been one to post snow totals.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2141466 said:


> Yeah, cause I've never been one to post snow totals.


I think you post snow totals for the whole state


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;2141465 said:


> I thought the color would be specific to you.


Well yeah. 1969 Chevrolet Commercial Truck "Saddle Tan Metallic". #Trademark


----------



## SSS Inc.

+plowguy;2141464 said:


> I normally am positive but have seen enough to say that a few guys on here pick on others. When their opinion doesn't match up or their experience isn't as vast, they seem to be an easy target.
> 
> On a separate note, I do appreciate those who contribute to this thread in a positive way with weather information throughout the winter. It surely helps to have a few extra eyes out there when snow is coming or happening.


First part I agree with.


----------



## +plowguy

LwnmwrMan22;2141466 said:


> Yeah, cause I've never been one to post snow totals.


and I appreciate the insight.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2141454 said:


> Yea the phone it's fine, it's when it starts making you click wrong buttons because the page is moving all over it pisses a guy off.


^^^A lot of this!^^^



+plowguy;2141456 said:


> lawnmwrguy seems like an A**! some of you seem very clicky and don't let others ask questions or share their opinion. Others are terrible spellers and seem very ignorant. I used to scroll through this blog often but I can't seem to stomach it anymore and I don't think I'm the only one...


Yikes! Honestly, I don't think anyone gets shouted down or anything. But I can definitely see why you'd say it feels "clicky" (cliquey). A bunch of us shoot the breeze on Facebook so you know the person you're communicating with as more than just a username.



SSS Inc.;2141459 said:


> Well that's pretty negative...postitive.  Not sure about the Lwnmwr assessment.


Yeah, I'd have to agree with you.


----------



## Camden

+plowguy;2141464 said:


> I normally am positive but have seen enough to say that *a few guys on here pick on others*. When their opinion doesn't match up or their experience isn't as vast, they seem to be an easy target.
> 
> On a separate note, I do appreciate those who contribute to this thread in a positive way with weather information throughout the winter. It surely helps to have a few extra eyes out there when snow is coming or happening.


Ahhhh yes, Cityguy definitely gets picked on more than others. I agree with that.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Camden;2141472 said:


> Ahhhh yes, Cityguy definitely gets picked on more than others. I agree with that.


I think guys pick on Lwnmwrman also. Maybe it's just Quality that does that though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2141467 said:


> I think you post snow totals for the whole state


I've been known to plow in quite a few different Counties in MN.


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;2141473 said:


> I think guys pick on Lwnmwrman also. Maybe it's just Quality that does that though.


Those two are in love with each other thought.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2141476 said:


> Those two are in love with each other thought.


Have you SEEN quality??? <3 <3

Oh, wait. Nevermind......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Drakeslayer;2141473 said:


> I think guys pick on Lwnmwrman also. Maybe it's just Quality that does that though.


I'll admit lwnmrman gets on my nerves. He's been a d bag lately. A couple years ago I couldn't stand to see what he'd post next. Sometimes he sounded like he was in business 20 years, the next postime it was like he was 20 minutes into his first season.

Tk, who knows with that guy

Quality likes to kid, until someone kids with him too much. And makes himself sound like an alcoholic in many posts


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;2141478 said:


> I'll admit lwnmrman gets on my nerves. He's been a d bag lately. A couple years ago I couldn't stand to see what he'd post next. Sometimes he sounded like he was in business 20 years, the next postime it was like he was 20 minutes into his first season.
> 
> Tk, who knows with that guy
> 
> Quality likes to kid, until someone kids with him too much. And makes himself sound like an alcoholic in many posts


And I called you an AssClown a few times. All in good fun. :waving:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;2141472 said:


> Ahhhh yes, Cityguy definitely gets picked on more than others. I agree with that.


Some has to do with his line of work. Most of that is joking around I think. He just whines so much. He's snowguys replacement


----------



## SSS Inc.

Who would have thought that Wheat Thins Toasted Pita Chips could be so good!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;2141479 said:


> And I called you an AssClown a few times. All in good fun. :waving:


Maybe I was at the time. Who knows. I think everyone here has been at one time or another. Some more than others


----------



## snowman55

It's raining.

I contributed.

Raise your prices.

I contributed again.

I predict La Niña and 79" of snow next year.


----------



## Drakeslayer

jimslawnsnow;2141478 said:


> I'll admit lwnmrman gets on my nerves. He's been a d bag lately. A couple years ago I couldn't stand to see what he'd post next. Sometimes he sounded like he was in business 20 years, the next postime it was like he was 20 minutes into his first season.
> 
> Tk, who knows with that guy
> 
> Quality likes to kid, until someone kids with him too much. And makes himself sound like an alcoholic in many posts


I have Lwnmwrman scouting my goose hunting buffalo farm. 
TK sprays my lawn. 
And Quality is booze bag. I even told him that once. He told me that earlier today.


----------



## SSS Inc.

snowman55;2141483 said:


> It's raining.
> 
> I contributed.
> 
> Raise your prices.
> 
> I contributed again.
> 
> I predict La Niña and 79" of snow next year.


A$$clown.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2141478 said:


> I'll admit lwnmrman gets on my nerves. He's been a d bag lately. A couple years ago I couldn't stand to see what he'd post next. Sometimes he sounded like he was in business 20 years, the next postime it was like he was 20 minutes into his first season.
> 
> Tk, who knows with that guy
> 
> Quality likes to kid, until someone kids with him too much. And makes himself sound like an alcoholic in many posts


No just a single guy who likes to party on the weekends.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2141484 said:


> I have Lwnmwrman scouting my goose hunting buffalo farm.
> TK sprays my lawn.
> And Quality is booze bag. I even told him that once. He told me that earlier today.


Lmoa!!!!!.....


----------



## SSS Inc.

I like the airing of grievances. Entertaining.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2141486 said:


> No just a single guy who likes to party on the weekends.


You probably could have your house paid off if you didn't drink it up


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;2141488 said:


> I like the airing of grievances. Entertaining.


Girls, girls, girls, your all pretty......=)


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2141489 said:


> You probably could have your house paid off if you didn't drink it up


Yea probably but. Thats no fun.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;2141483 said:


> It's raining.
> 
> I contributed.
> 
> Raise your prices.
> 
> I contributed again.
> 
> I predict La Niña and 79" of snow next year.


You're gonna be close, I'm afraid.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

snowman55;2141483 said:


> it's raining.
> 
> I contributed.
> 
> Raise your prices.
> 
> I contributed again.
> 
> I predict la niña and 179" of snow next year.


ifify.................


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2141490 said:


> Girls, girls, girls, your all pretty......=)


My mom tells me that I'm pretty.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2141492 said:


> You're gonna be close, I'm afraid.


Here we go again. Lwnmwr tearing into Snoman over a simple comment. Calm down.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;2141490 said:


> Girls, girls, girls, your all pretty......=)


You weren't too bad yourself with your new hair the last time we ran into each other.....


----------



## Greenery

Ahhh. How cute, everybody's expressing their feelers.

I hate all people and that includes all of you sooooo......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2141495 said:


> Here we go again. Lwnmwr tearing into Snoman over a simple comment. Calm down.


:laughing:


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;2141493 said:


> ifify.................


This reminds me that I can't stand Doughboy. Ifify this....Ifify that.


----------



## Greenery

And what's up with the random dood coming in and getting all feelie? Weird.☺


----------



## SSS Inc.

Greenery;2141497 said:


> Ahhh. How cute, everybody's expressing their feelers.
> 
> I hate all people and that includes all of you sooooo......


Who the heck are you? Have you posted here before?


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2141500 said:


> And what's up with the random dood coming in and getting all feelie? Weird.☺


Lwnmwrman has that effect on people


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;2141497 said:


> Ahhh. How cute, everybody's expressing their feelers.
> 
> I hate all people and that includes all of you sooooo......


Is that why you and I were the only two at the auction this spring?

This IS eye opening this evening.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2141503 said:


> Is that why you and I were the only two at the auction this spring?
> 
> This IS eye opening this evening.


Greenery and lwnmmrman sitting in a tree


----------



## SSS Inc.

Cafe Mob Deep.


----------



## Greenery

SSS Inc.;2141501 said:


> Who the heck are you? Have you posted here before?


I mostly hang out in the strobe light section.


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2141507 said:


> I mostly hang out in the strobe light section.


Haha........


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2141508 said:


> Haha........


Do you have to comment on everything?

**Drake said that to me once. #neverforget


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2141509 said:


> Do you have to comment on everything?
> 
> **Drake said that to me once. #neverforget


That is correct sir. Haha


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2141509 said:


> Do you have to comment on everything?
> 
> **Drake said that to me once. #neverforget


Trying to keep my post count up.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2141496 said:


> You weren't too bad yourself with your new hair the last time we ran into each other.....


Growing it out again, for the most part it is all gray now, no more salt and pepper.......


----------



## Greenery

So is your guys little FB group pretty pc or do you guys get all crazy up in there without people getting there undies up in a bunch?


----------



## qualitycut

Hope everyone wakes up feeling better about themselves and others tomorrow. #newday #loveeveryone #behappy #turnthatfrownupsidedown

Dark and rain


----------



## SSS Inc.

Greenery;2141513 said:


> So is your guys little FB group pretty pc or do you guys get all crazy up in there without people getting there undies up in a bunch?


#Plowguys gone wild up in der.


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2141513 said:


> So is your guys little FB group pretty pc or do you guys get all crazy up in there without people getting there undies up in a bunch?


Get crazy up in der fo show


----------



## Greenery

#itwasgoingtogetdeletedanyways


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2141488 said:


> I like the airing of grievances. Entertaining.


I just don't wave at people from here...


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2141519 said:


> I just don't wave at people from here...


Yeah you're on list too. You're in good company. One time I waived at my own brother and he flicked me off.


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2141518 said:


> And Quality, what are you late 20's?
> 
> I say snort cocaine and drink all the booze you can now. Just don't turn into the old guy with the big purple nose sitting in a rocking chair in the bed of hos truck watching traffic drive by all day.
> 
> It seems like you're taking care of business soo rock on.
> 
> *edit Probably bad advice so do the opposite of what o said.


You know a guy?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;2141513 said:


> So is your guys little FB group pretty pc or do you guys get all crazy up in there without people getting there undies up in a bunch?


Pretty easy going


----------



## Drakeslayer

Greenery;2141518 said:
 

> And Quality, what are you late 20's?
> 
> I say snort cocaine and drink all the booze you can now. Just don't turn into the old guy with the big purple nose sitting in a rocking chair in the bed of hos truck watching traffic drive by all day.
> 
> It seems like you're taking care of business soo rock on.
> 
> *edit Probably bad advice so do the opposite of what o said.


Everyone must agree on $25 a lawn and $18 a drive to be invited.


----------



## Greenery

Drakeslayer;2141524 said:


> Everyone must agree on $25 a lawn and $18 a drive to be invited.


Well sign me up...


----------



## Drakeslayer

Greenery;2141525 said:


> Well sign me up...


I can't. Those are just the terms I agreed to. I'm not in charge of it.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2141520 said:


> Yeah you're on list too. You're in good company. One time I waived at my own brother and he flicked me off.


Mine does that every time I pass him.


----------



## Greenery

Do you guys ever use bagged mulch? 

I did one today. The customer wanted Scott's black mulch rather than bulk. She likes the smaller pieces and honestly none of the places I go to have black.

We'll it turns out the bagged dyed stuff is cheaper for me than buying dyed bulk.

Less mess, haul 14 cubic feet stacked up in a 6 cubic ft. barrow. On this particular job with no great big open areas and having tons of plants to go around it seemed to work well.


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2141528 said:


> Do you guys ever use bagged mulch?
> 
> I did one today. The customer wanted Scott's black mulch rather than bulk. She likes the smaller pieces and honestly none of the places I go to have black.
> 
> We'll it turns out the bagged dyed stuff is cheaper for me than buying dyed bulk.
> 
> Less mess, haul 14 cubic feet stacked up in a 6 cubic ft. barrow. Seemed decent to me.


What do you pay for a yard of died?


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;2141529 said:


> What do you pay for a yard of died?


Low 30's. From 3-4 different places all within a dollar or two of another

The bagged was 28


----------



## Camden

Greenery;2141528 said:


> Do you guys ever use bagged mulch?
> 
> I did one today. The customer wanted Scott's black mulch rather than bulk. She likes the smaller pieces and honestly none of the places I go to have black.
> 
> We'll it turns out the bagged dyed stuff is cheaper for me than buying dyed bulk.
> 
> Less mess, haul 14 cubic feet stacked up in a 6 cubic ft. barrow. On this particular job with no great big open areas and having tons of plants to go around it seemed to work well.


Yes! I've used bags for the exact same reason as you and I also wasn't turned off by the price. I like the portability of bags too.


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2141530 said:


> Low 30's. From 3-4 different places all within a dollar or two of another
> 
> The bagged was 28


Hmmm weird. I pay the same. Never thought of bagged.


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;2141532 said:


> Hmmm weird. I pay the same. Never thought of bagged.


Right, maybe it was on sale or maybe my math is wrong? 27 cubic ft. in a yard right? 2 bucks for a 2 cubic ft bag.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;2141533 said:


> Right, maybe it was on sale or maybe my math is wrong? 27 cubic ft. in a yard right? 2 bucks for a 2 cubic ft bag.


Sounds about right... you just might be on to something...


----------



## mnlefty

Wow, you have a baseball board meeting once a month and look what you miss that night. 

I switched to bagged mulch almost exclusively the last couple years I was doing it for all the reasons listed... cost was about the same, easier to go around a lot of plants, easy transport in the yard, easier cleanup, easy to get just a little more if you were short or take extra with after finishing.


----------



## CityGuy

50° and light rain


----------



## CityGuy

+plowguy;2141456 said:


> lawnmwrguy seems like an A**! some of you seem very clicky and don't let others ask questions or share their opinion. Others are terrible spellers and seem very ignorant. I used to scroll through this blog often but I can't seem to stomach it anymore and I don't think I'm the only one...


This guy gets it.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2141480 said:


> Some has to do with his line of work. Most of that is joking around I think. He just whines so much. He's snowguys replacement


So what's that have to do with it? Please explain.

Oh and you don't whine about accounts, employees, etc....?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;2141528 said:


> Do you guys ever use bagged mulch?
> 
> I did one today. The customer wanted Scott's black mulch rather than bulk. She likes the smaller pieces and honestly none of the places I go to have black.
> 
> We'll it turns out the bagged dyed stuff is cheaper for me than buying dyed bulk.
> 
> Less mess, haul 14 cubic feet stacked up in a 6 cubic ft. barrow. On this particular job with no great big open areas and having tons of plants to go around it seemed to work well.


I'll be getting 30 bags today to do a job. I agree, if it's the same price, what difference is there other than cleaning up the bags later.

The job today is patching in all over the large landscape renovation we did last spring, with the courtyard we can't get any equipment into.

So, bags it is.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2141538 said:


> So what's that have to do with it? Please explain.
> 
> Oh and you don't whine about accounts, employees, etc....?


I really have to explain why you get picked on for your line of work? You do city/county work. It's a stigma that they really don't do anything except for maybe the new guy. Or they have a snails pace. Just like cops are known for eating doughnuts

Everyone complains/whines. But not like you. It's seems like all the time about someone at your work or some machine or a driver. The only time it's seemed you didn't was when you FIL was sick then passed


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Speaking of bagged mulch. Yesterday on 35w southbound I saw an older white Chevy I believe with a huge pallet in the back with a red ratchet strap over the top. Anyone on here?. Around 4 430


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Is it me, or does this site take forever to load since those dumb ads are on here?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2141544 said:


> Is it me, or does this site take forever to load since those dumb ads are on here?


Mine is fine. But kinda skips around when I'm scrolling.

I run Chrome adblock on the computer, there's no issues there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2141543 said:


> Speaking of bagged mulch. Yesterday on 35w southbound I saw an older white Chevy I believe with a huge pallet in the back with a red ratchet strap over the top. Anyone on here?. Around 4 430


It was strapped down?? Wasn't me.


----------



## qualitycut

So when's this rain done? Whos mowing today?


----------



## banonea

49 here and the rain has let up. Glad i didnt tell the guys to take today off......


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2141549 said:


> So when's this rain done? Whos mowing today?


We are. Looks like we got most of the day clear but chilly


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Radar looks fairly clear. Maybe, just maybe I can a few places done and test out this new to used mower I got yesterday in the pouring fricking rain


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2141550 said:


> 49 here and the rain has let up. Glad i didnt tell the guys to take today off......


We planned a shop day. Need to throw a much kit on and fab up something on the 2 60's and deer x739. I bet a few guys on here could benifit from what we will be doing


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2141551 said:


> We are. Looks like we got most of the day clear but chilly


I have standing water every where. Whats the difference between mowing in a little rain or mowing after it rained for 14 hours?


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2141549 said:


> So when's this rain done? Whos mowing today?


Hopefully later.....?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2141556 said:


> Hopefully later.....?


I'm reassessing after 9.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2141558 said:


> I'm reassessing after 9.


Yea same here, told them to hold off.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2141554 said:


> I have standing water every where. Whats the difference between mowing in a little rain or mowing after it rained for 14 hours?


I am hoping no ruts. We got a chunck that are small that can be done with push mowers so i think that is the plan.......


----------



## snowman55

City guy government employee.

Bill angry hick

Lwmn works too hard for too little.

S3 pot stirrer

Quality party guy looking for meaning

Me. Know it all ash head

Takes all kinds.... What a great community we have.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

We need a festivus day. Seinfeld watcher know what this is


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Tru green is out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We're starting at 10. Gonna be muddy. But tomorrow looks like a washout as well.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2141549 said:


> So when's this rain done? Whos mowing today?


I'm heading to buy my guys rain gear if that tells you anything...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

FWIW, I'm on my computer this morning, running Chrome as a browser, with AdBlockPro extension and I have zero ads.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2141568 said:


> FWIW, I'm on my computer this morning, running Chrome as a browser, with AdBlockPro extension and I have zero ads.


I do the same, have for a while now. Can't use anything but chrome anymore or I get annoyed.

Big therapy session in here last night huh?


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2141565 said:


> We're starting at 10. Gonna be muddy. But tomorrow looks like a washout as well.


Ground is wet, but no mud or ruts .......so far


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2141542 said:


> I really have to explain why you get picked on for your line of work? You do city/county work. It's a stigma that they really don't do anything except for maybe the new guy. Or they have a snails pace. Just like cops are known for eating doughnuts
> 
> Everyone complains/whines. But not like you. It's seems like all the time about someone at your work or some machine or a driver. The only time it's seemed you didn't was when you FIL was sick then passed


So you group all of us together because you see 3 guys standing around a hole and don't realize that one is an engineer and 2 are "laborers"? 
And it's ok for you guys to complain about your industry but not ok for me to? Hmm that makes a whole lot of sense. I'll remember that when your complaining about how much snow you got or the drifts or how a hoa doesn't get a contract back on time.


----------



## CityGuy

49° and misting.


----------



## skorum03

CityGuy;2141571 said:


> So you group all of us together because you see 3 guys standing around a hole and don't realize that one is an engineer and 2 are "laborers"?
> And it's ok for you guys to complain about your industry but not ok for me to? Hmm that makes a whole lot of sense. I'll remember that when your complaining about how much snow you got or the drifts or how a hoa doesn't get a contract back on time.


It is perfectly fine for you to complain about your co-workers. I think you are missing what is being said. Most on here don't take your complaints seriously because you go home at the same time every day whether or not the job is done, equipment breaks, etc. Most of the guys on here have a day that starts at 6AM and ends around 8PM. They might not be performing labor until 8, but they are managing their business, sharpening blades, changing oil, sending invoices, out doing estimates, etc. It's different when the business owner is the one taking all of the risk and doesn't necessarily get paid every Friday. This is the exact reason why on June 6 I will no longer be self-employed, not because I don't enjoy being my own boss, but because at this time being employed by a larger company or the government offers security. No small business owner has a job they consider "secure." And that is the difference between you and them.


----------



## qualitycut

Cafe it. They are going out at 1030.


----------



## qualitycut

snowman55;2141561 said:


> City guy government employee.
> 
> Bill angry hick
> 
> Lwmn works too hard for too little.
> 
> S3 pot stirrer
> 
> Quality party guy looking for meaning
> 
> Me. Know it all ash head
> 
> Takes all kinds.... What a great community we have.


If thats what you call after beimg married, sure.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2141574 said:


> Cafe it. They are going out at 1030.


We just left the house. However there's a very heavy drizzle...... Stuff is wetter now than it has been all day.

Don't show on the radar so I don't know how long this will last.


----------



## qualitycut

Looks dry tomorrow morning?


----------



## NorthernProServ

Just drove through pretty much the whole west side an hour ago, not a sole out.


----------



## CityGuy

skorum03;2141573 said:


> It is perfectly fine for you to complain about your co-workers. I think you are missing what is being said. Most on here don't take your complaints seriously because you go home at the same time every day whether or not the job is done, equipment breaks, etc. Most of the guys on here have a day that starts at 6AM and ends around 8PM. They might not be performing labor until 8, but they are managing their business, sharpening blades, changing oil, sending invoices, out doing estimates, etc. It's different when the business owner is the one taking all of the risk and doesn't necessarily get paid every Friday. This is the exact reason why on June 6 I will no longer be self-employed, not because I don't enjoy being my own boss, but because at this time being employed by a larger company or the government offers security. No small business owner has a job they consider "secure." And that is the difference between you and them.


I see what your saying. But not entirely true. I don't always go home at the same time. We do work late at times during the summer,culvert work that's on a timeline, paving a few othwe jobs, and we are in early during the winter and possibly stay late to keep the roads clear for the public. I remember a few times this past winter working second shift until midnight then back at 2 am to fill a run for a missing person. Does that make me special, no it doesn't. 
I have been in the lawn and landscape snow removal industry and even co-owner of an irrigation company. I understand the long hours, not getting paid thing. I get it. I chose to move on to something I feel is more secure for me and my family.
I just get tired of reading some people's posts complaining about their chosen industry but, when I complain about mine I get crapped on. That's my point.


----------



## CityGuy

50° and a light wind.


----------



## qualitycut

So i get a letter from unemployment just to fill hours in and pay ect. Its due yesterday. Says due within 10 days from April 9 or 100.00 fine


----------



## skorum03

CityGuy;2141583 said:


> I see what your saying. But not entirely true. I don't always go home at the same time. We do work late at times during the summer,culvert work that's on a timeline, paving a few other jobs, and we are in early during the winter and possibly stay late to keep the roads clear for the public. I remember a few times this past winter working second shift until midnight then back at 2 am to fill a run for a missing person. Does that make me special, no it doesn't.
> I have been in the lawn and landscape snow removal industry and even co-owner of an irrigation company. I understand the long hours, not getting paid thing. I get it. I chose to move on to something I feel is more secure for me and my family.
> I just get tired of reading some people's posts complaining about their chosen industry but, when I complain about mine I get crapped on. That's my point.


I get it. You have the work ethic that a lot of city, county and state employees don't have. It does make you special in a way. All that "extra" time you work, you are compensated at 1.5 and 2 times. My point is that you are in an entirely different situation that the other nine guys that frequent this page. But I get what you are saying.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

NorthernProServ;2141582 said:


> Just drove through pretty much the whole west side an hour ago, not a sole out.


West metro....."Soggy Bottom Boys". We need to wait a couple more hours or it will be "Mud Track City".

Looks like a cool down for the end of the week. 36 degrees on Friday morning.
Parka and heavy glove time.


----------



## mnlefty

MNPLOWCO;2141590 said:


> West metro....."Soggy Bottom Boys". We need to wait a couple more hours or it will be "Mud Track City".
> 
> Looks like a cool down for the end of the week. 36 degrees on Friday morning.
> Parka and heavy glove time.


Wouldn't be the fishing opener this weekend if I didn't freeze my butt off Saturday morning.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

mnlefty;2141591 said:


> Wouldn't be the fishing opener this weekend if I didn't freeze my butt off Saturday morning.


Ha! too true....too true!!


----------



## qualitycut

So i tell the guys let you know by 930 what's going on. Text them at 915 and one of them says, crap I just made a drs appointment for 3


----------



## SSS Inc.

mnlefty;2141535 said:


> Wow, you have a baseball board meeting once a month and look what you miss that night.


Richfield Baseball? My son and all his friends are on a team in the Northern League. All Mpls kids.


----------



## ryde307

Drakeslayer;2141455 said:


> Got a bid. To much money. We will continue to drive on asphalt/base/dirt/mud etc.


Pour concrete. It's what we did when we were slow.



SSS Inc.;2141463 said:


> Well who's running around with our colors??? Hmm..


The city of Minnetonka.



snowman55;2141483 said:


> It's raining.
> 
> I contributed.
> 
> Raise your prices.
> 
> I contributed again.
> 
> I predict La Niña and 79" of snow next year.


62" But I Like your idea more. Either way anything about 60 will be nice. I can't wait for all the talk of seasonal prices going down because of the 2 years we just had and how people had to cut rates by X to get people to sign. Then oh Cafe we actually have snow this year.



Greenery;2141533 said:


> Right, maybe it was on sale or maybe my math is wrong? 27 cubic ft. in a yard right? 2 bucks for a 2 cubic ft bag.


From what I have gathered on Lawnsite bagged is popular down south and out east. I would agree in small areas it would seem to be more efficient if price was equal.



snowman55;2141561 said:


> City guy government employee.
> 
> Bill angry hick
> 
> Lwmn works too hard for too little.
> 
> S3 pot stirrer
> 
> Quality party guy looking for meaning
> 
> Me. Know it all ash head
> 
> Takes all kinds.... What a great community we have.


Ryde?
It looks like I missed the big hold hands and let your emotions out meeting.
It was my birthday yesterday  32. Worked 6-530 then softball from 6-830. Ate dinner at 9PM and back to it today. My friends were giving me cafe for not taking the day off and going out.



cbservicesllc;2141566 said:


> I'm heading to buy my guys rain gear if that tells you anything...


We started at 8. Schedules to keep.



mnlefty;2141591 said:


> Wouldn't be the fishing opener this weekend if I didn't freeze my butt off Saturday morning.


I wish I could get into fishing. Actually i guess I'm happy I'm not. The last thing I need is another expensive hobby.


----------



## ryde307

The expensive hobbies comment made me think - I might have posted already but I was proud. Purchased a bow a week before opener. Learned how to shoot it and picked up a Turkey my first time bow hunting, and first time Turkey hunting.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Pretty heavy drizzle in Arden Hills / Mounds View.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2141598 said:


> The expensive hobbies comment made me think - I might have posted already but I was proud. Purchased a bow a week before opener. Learned how to shoot it and picked up a Turkey my first time bow hunting, and first time Turkey hunting.


Didnt you post that already or i just had deja vu


----------



## mnlefty

SSS Inc.;2141596 said:


> Richfield Baseball? My son and all his friends are on a team in the Northern League. All Mpls kids.


Yep. I'm commissioner of the National league for 6th and 7th graders, son plays in 3rd grade Minors, and coaching the U10A travel team.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dahl says sunny in the morning. Rain in late afternoon tomorrow.


----------



## banonea

When it is too wet to use the zero turns, have the minions push it. We did all but the ones with steep hills. Do them tomorrow when it is dryer......


----------



## cbservicesllc

MNPLOWCO;2141590 said:


> West metro....."Soggy Bottom Boys". We need to wait a couple more hours or it will be "Mud Track City".
> 
> Looks like a cool down for the end of the week. 36 degrees on Friday morning.
> Parka and heavy glove time.


My guys have been mowing since 1030, sounds like it's going pretty good


----------



## ryde307

cbservicesllc;2141604 said:


> My guys have been mowing since 1030, sounds like it's going pretty good


Ours as well.

An association I was just at turning on the irrigation had a mowing crew and it looked fine for them. Not everything is great but there is plenty that is doable.


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2141597 said:


> 62" But I Like your idea more. Either way anything about 60 will be nice. I can't wait for all the talk of seasonal prices going down because of the 2 years we just had and how people had to cut rates by X to get people to sign. Then oh Cafe we actually have snow this year.
> 
> We started at 8. Schedules to keep.


Whatever it takes to get people to get out of the biz... my prices certainly aren't going down...

Agreed on the schedule... this week isn't getting any better...


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea;2141603 said:


> When it is too wet to use the zero turns, have the minions push it. We did all but the ones with steep hills. Do them tomorrow when it is dryer......


With all due respect, I would go nuts with 4 guys on a residential...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2141609 said:


> With all due respect, I would go nuts with 4 guys on a residential...


Those were my thoughts.


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;2141609 said:


> With all due respect, I would go nuts with 4 guys on a residential...


I have had some other guys i know in the business say similar things, the work gets done in about 10 min or less and we are on to the next one. And we had 6 people counting myself, but we knocked out all but 5 that have steep hills and i dont want to tear the yard up.


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2141613 said:


> I have had some other guys i know in the business say similar things, the work gets done in about 10 min or less and we are on to the next one. And we had 6 people counting myself, but we knocked out all but 5 that have steep hills and i dont want to tear the yard up.


Holy! 3 guys would do it in the same time.


----------



## qualitycut

Do a bid 3 or 4 weeks ago and they ask when I could do it said 3-4 weeks as of now, signing new jobs call today and and say it's mine abd need it done next week!!!!! Cafers


----------



## TKLAWN

What time is the therapy session today! Lol!


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2141614 said:


> Holy! 3 guys would do it in the same time.


You are correct, but thia way i get more done in a day and we dont get behind when it rains. I get all my mowing done in 3 to 4 days and that gives me 1 to 2 days as back up for rain or other jobs that come up......


----------



## banonea

TKLAWN;2141619 said:


> What time is the therapy session today! Lol!


7;27 pm.....


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2141620 said:


> You are correct, but thia way i get more done in a day and we dont get behind when it rains. I get all my mowing done in 3 to 4 days and that gives me 1 to 2 days as back up for rain or other jobs that come up......


Im saying 6 guys on a small yard is hardly faster then 3. Definitely not getting twice the work done. Better splitting into 2 crew's imo


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2141623 said:


> Im saying 6 guys on a small yard is hardly faster then 3. Definitely not getting twice the work done.


We only have 3 residential that we do and i wanted to get them today. On a normal mow week we do all our small stuff 1 day with 4 people and our big ones 2 other days. With the rain, i wanted to get them done quickly. Started at 8 and we were done by 2 with what i wanted done.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2141623 said:


> Im saying 6 guys on a small yard is hardly faster then 3. Definitely not getting twice the work done. Better splitting into 2 crew's imo


Listen, we all have our own way of doing things. Quit trying to tell others what to do.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;2141621 said:


> 7;27 pm.....


I better hurry up and get these blades swapped, get a shower and get some dinner.

After being called an a** and d bag last night, pretty sure I need the most counseling.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2141625 said:


> Listen, we all have our own way of doing things. Quit trying to tell others what to do.


Lol wasn't at all . Just observing.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2141626 said:


> I better hurry up and get these blades swapped, get a shower and get some dinner.
> 
> After being called an a** and d bag last night, pretty sure I need the most counseling.


Cross your arms and squeeze!!!!!!


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2141626 said:


> I better hurry up and get these blades swapped, get a shower and get some dinner.
> 
> After being called an a** and d bag last night, pretty sure I need the most counseling.


I get called that at least twice a day, then they meet the real me and find out i am WAY worse than they thought......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2141628 said:


> Cross your arms and squeeze!!!!!!


Eh, went and had Famous Dave's with my oldest kid. Better yet!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2141623 said:


> Im saying 6 guys on a small yard is hardly faster then 3. Definitely not getting twice the work done. Better splitting into 2 crew's imo


How would you know? You don't even have three employees.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2141637 said:


> How would you know? You don't even have three employees.


No but can you see 6 guys mowing your lawn?
Sounds like it works for him


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2141639 said:


> No but can you see 6 guys mowing your lawn?


We knocked out 22 locations in 6 hours and i dont need to worry if it rains about the grass grows or about customers complaining that their grass hasent been mowed.......winning


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2141640 said:


> We knocked out 22 locations in 6 hours and i dont need to worry if it rains about the grass grows or about customers complaining that their grass hasent been mowed.......winning


Im just saying for me, I would be losing money having 6 guys cruising around doing small places


----------



## qualitycut

Im not knocking you.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2141641 said:


> Im just saying for me, I would be losing money having 6 guys cruising around doing small places


Completely understand, most of the places we do are big so having all the guys works, we just had a few smaller ones to do as well........what works for one don't for all.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2141641 said:


> Im just saying for me, I would be losing money having 6 guys cruising around doing small places


So would I, my revenue would be down around $16 per man hour... but if it works for him, more power to him! Thumbs Up


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;2141644 said:


> So would I, my revenue would be down around $16 per man hour... but if it works for him, more power to him! Thumbs Up


Dont get me wrong, i dont do it every day, i just want to stay ahead of the rain this week. As a rule, i run 4 guys most of the time counting myself, and 2 days of the week i run 6 on my big properties. If i did it all the time, even though it is quicker, it would be to costly


----------



## banonea

Being this early in the season, people are complaining about weeds, grass length and other things that any other season wouldn't be a issue if it was a normal season. We didn't mow for the first time last year till mid may or so and i have already mowed most places 4 times or more already, not counting spring clean up. If i can do something ro show that we are doing everything we can to stay on top of thier property, for the most part, they are happy


----------



## snowman55

banonea;2141649 said:


> Being this early in the season, people are complaining about weeds, grass length and other things that any other season wouldn't be a issue if it was a normal season. We didn't mow for the first time last year till mid may or so and i have already mowed most places 4 times or more already, not counting spring clean up. If i can do something ro show that we are doing everything we can to stay on top of thier property, for the most part, they are happy


You definately need to raise you prices


----------



## banonea

snowman55;2141650 said:


> You definately need to raise you prices


Please don't take this as bragging because it is not meant to be, but over the years I have read the profit margins that some on the site make, and I can tell you for the number of accounts I service and the amount I make is better than most here or in my area and. If I wanted to, I could make 3 times what I do, I just chose not to work any harder than I do. My guys are making as good of money as most in the trade, I have as good of equipment if not better than most my size, and I like to believe we offer a better, more personal service than most in Rochester. 3 years ago, I only offered lawn care to our plowing customers and was still doing construction to pay the bills in the summer. Now, we have enough work that this year I most likely wont do any construction because of the money my company makes and I am ok with that......... It works for meThumbs Up


----------



## djagusch

snowman55;2141650 said:


> You definately need to raise you prices


You would be proud of what I did. Been doing 4 banks for a decent price. They had 8 other locations that a company hadn't serviced yet as of last Wednesday. So instead of saying I'll bid it so I can be a big shot with 12 banks for this midwest bank for the regular or discounted amount. I ended up bidding them pretty high but still within reason. Ended up getting 4 of the banks. Saw the old PO's and my new revised price. Doubled the old companies price per month and they thanked me for taking them on. Have 2 yrs of the contract left also.

So the the last company which wasn't small was doing 8 banks for the same price I'm getting paid to do 4 banks.

Raise your prices!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

At least NWS has moved the rain back until after 5 pm now, and even then, 60%.


----------



## banonea

Totally different subject, If you haven't cleaned out your pictures off your phone in a while, do it. just did mine and restarted my phone and WOW did it get faster......Thumbs Up


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2141656 said:


> At least NWS has moved the rain back until after 5 pm now, and even then, 60%.


we are hoping to blast out the last few tomorrow we got, but one of my guys just let me know he smashed his hand at home. said he could come in but I told him to go to the doctor and take tomorrow off......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

We started around 2 and finished about 830. I just finished eating. Hoping to get the big site done and a townhouse association done tomorrow. Will be close to being on track to finish normal.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2141663 said:


> We started around 2 and finished about 830. I just finished eating. Hoping to get the big site done and a townhouse association done tomorrow. Will be close to being on track to finish normal.


If we can get tomorrow's list done, the mowing is behind by 2 accounts for Thursday. We shall see.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2141664 said:


> If we can get tomorrow's list done, the mowing is behind by 2 accounts for Thursday. We shall see.


We are 2 days behind now. Filling schedule with mulch jobs until sites dry out.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2141664 said:


> If we can get tomorrow's list done, the mowing is behind by 2 accounts for Thursday. We shall see.


#######$$######$$$$$ double post


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2141664 said:


> If we can get tomorrow's list done, the mowing is behind by 2 accounts for Thursday. We shall see.


We mowed 11 hours this week so far, we are not to bad if we can get 6 hours in tomorrow


----------



## qualitycut

Hmmmm. My add was on top of plowsite. What a waste.


----------



## Polarismalibu

neat story on the fires in Canada

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10154854567973135&set=o.22166130048&type=3


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2141668 said:


> Hmmmm. My add was on top of plowsite. What a waste.


You sponsored it?


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2141670 said:


> You sponsored it


Lol, no. Must be Google adds that get shown on here


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2141656 said:


> At least NWS has moved the rain back until after 5 pm now, and even then, 60%.


Looks like I only get till 2PM here...


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2141667 said:


> We mowed 11 hours this week so far, we are not to bad if we can get 6 hours in tomorrow


Yeah if we get our full route in tomorrow, we'll be right on time


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu;2141669 said:


> neat story on the fires in Canada
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10154854567973135&set=o.22166130048&type=3


Awesome....


----------



## CityGuy

50° and cloudy


----------



## CityGuy

Sven showed rain eat around 8 and then again around 2.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The drizzle is real here.


----------



## skorum03

Polarismalibu;2141669 said:


> neat story on the fires in Canada
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10154854567973135&set=o.22166130048&type=3


That is neat.

Where is the Canadian Government with all those taxes they pay up there?


----------



## qualitycut

Looking at radar, 2 pm even seems like a stretch.


----------



## ryde307

cbservicesllc;2141644 said:


> So would I, my revenue would be down around $16 per man hour... but if it works for him, more power to him! Thumbs Up


Wait, so your saying I should be billing more than $16 an hour? But I only pay my guys $10-12 so I am making 4-6 off each one. That's like me not working at all and making $20+ an hour?



Drakeslayer;2141665 said:


> We are 2 days behind now. Filling schedule with mulch jobs until sites dry out.


I have some you can add to the list. On a serious note thanks for the info on mulch at Rock Hard. We now get our mulch there.



Polarismalibu;2141669 said:


> neat story on the fires in Canada
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10154854567973135&set=o.22166130048&type=3


That is a good story. maybe we need #plowsiteMNweather decals for our plow trucks?


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2141691 said:


> Wait, so your saying I should be billing more than $16 an hour? But I only pay my guys $10-12 so I am making 4-6 off each one. That's like me not working at all and making $20+ an hour?
> 
> I have some you can add to the list. On a serious note thanks for the info on mulch at Rock Hard. We now get our mulch there.
> 
> That is a good story. maybe we need #plowsiteMNweather decals for our plow trucks?


Perfect story of we the people not the government.


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2141691 said:


> Wait, so your saying I should be billing more than $16 an hour? But I only pay my guys $10-12 so I am making 4-6 off each one. That's like me not working at all and making $20+ an hour?


That silly overhead always gets in the way...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Headed out,even with the drizzle


----------



## qualitycut

Yea this drizzle though


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Grass is soaked here. So much for sunny in the morning.


----------



## CityGuy

Cloudy all the way to St. Cloud. No drizzle or mist yet.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2141669 said:


> neat story on the fires in Canada
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10154854567973135&set=o.22166130048&type=3


That's a cool story.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2141692 said:


> Perfect story of we the people not the government.


This......


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2141697 said:


> Grass is soaked here. So much for sunny in the morning.


Nws showed moisture on the hourly


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2141702 said:


> Nws showed moisture on the hourly


Yesterday, Dahl said sunny in the morning.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2141706 said:


> Yesterday, Dahl said sunny in the morning.


And nws showed rain on the hourly yesterday


----------



## qualitycut

Dumb question but if my mower shiws its at 3 inches shouldn't the blade measure that of the ground or at least close?


----------



## andersman02

Hmm mm.. Anyone have a mower I can use for a few hours.. Was going to help the guys but my backup is cafed


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone seen the company dirt ******* lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2141708 said:


> Dumb question but if my mower shiws its at 3 inches shouldn't the blade measure that of the ground or at least close?


If it was setup right at the shop, yes. Usually once you buy a mower, you have to check it yourself.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

andersman02;2141709 said:


> Hmm mm.. Anyone have a mower I can use for a few hours.. Was going to help the guys but my backup is cafed


I have a 48" Grandstand sitting in Lindstrom. You can even buy it if you'd like.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Rain by noon??????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2141710 said:


> Anyone seen the company dirt ******* lol


We have a Dirt-E-Girl floating around here.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2141716 said:


> Rain by noon??????


For sure. I told them to hussle ass because they have till 12-1230


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2141718 said:


> For sure. I told them to hussle ass because they have till 12-1230


Yeah. I just told our guys we better start paving.


----------



## qualitycut

Im going to go patch in dog piss spots with sod. Fun cafe right there


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2141716 said:


> Rain by noon??????


Maybe... We'll see...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2141723 said:


> Maybe... We'll see...


earlier for you


----------



## CityGuy

Sprinkles in French Lake.


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;2141708 said:


> Dumb question but if my mower shiws its at 3 inches shouldn't the blade measure that of the ground or at least close?


Should yes. But there are alot fo things that throw this off. If its an Exmark sit down there are long threaded rods on the side. These adjust the deck pitch and height. Ours were off by 3/4". Also bending of the frame and or deck can throw it off. When changing blades we measure ours to make sure nothing has changed. 
Make sure your on flat ground (garage floor) and measure the blade tip when it is pointing towards the front of the mower.

Also as a thing to check for anyone running Exmark z-turns. There is a pieces of the frame where the wheel motors mount. All 3 of ours were cracked. One almost completely off. Also the mounting bolts in this spot like to come loose. It is something to check or pay attention to. One was so broken we had to cut it off and fab up a new plate to reattach.


----------



## skorum03

andersman02;2141709 said:


> Hmm mm.. Anyone have a mower I can use for a few hours.. Was going to help the guys but my backup is cafed


I have two deeres you could buy and use for a couple thousand hours. Comes with a dump from seat bagger and dethatcher


----------



## ryde307

Anders are you the anderson lawn with the white, green and red door graphics?


----------



## banonea

Too wet to mow in Rochester, at least what we have left.....


----------



## CityGuy

Steady light rain now.


----------



## Greenery

Raining in Boni.


----------



## ryde307

ryde307;2141729 said:


> Anders are you the anderson lawn with the white, green and red door graphics?


NM on this. I remember your company now.
I see Anderson Lawn almost daily so was thinking it could have been you. I will just keep waving at them. :waving:


----------



## MNPLOWCO

That's it for me today. Just got a soaking. Looks like about a 20-minute reprieve which is not enough time to knock off the last 2 lawns. So on to the next day they go.


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2141729 said:


> Anders are you the anderson lawn with the white, green and red door graphics?


No he's not, he's better than that...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Sprinkling in Rogers... So of course the lawn crew decides to take lunch before they finish the last two hours of work


----------



## Greenery

cbservicesllc;2141755 said:


> No he's not, he's better than that...


Are those the guys out of Delano?


----------



## qualitycut

We are done. To wet for for the accounts we need done. Be caught up tomorrow. Time wise they are on pace to beat last week bu 3 hours and that's with 2 new accounts and me not helping. Figuring it out I think!


----------



## qualitycut

Just started raining . Was worried i called it to early


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;2141757 said:


> Are those the guys out of Delano?


Anderson is out of Loretto, Andersun is Greenfield, not sure about Delano


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Rained out at one, went to another. No e and dry a mile from the rained out place


----------



## Green Grass

Greenery;2141757 said:


> Are those the guys out of Delano?


Top turff is Delano


----------



## Greenery

Green Grass;2141764 said:


> Top turff is Delano


I see...

Is that your place just south of 12 on 8?


----------



## Greenery

cbservicesllc;2141761 said:


> Anderson is out of Loretto, Andersun is Greenfield, not sure about Delano


Hmm, two different ones..

I knew they were close but wasn't sure where.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Man, we're gonna be close to getting split around the rain ......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dangit.......


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2141771 said:


> Dangit.......


Sun is trying to burn off the clouds here. Let's play ball!!


----------



## Green Grass

Greenery;2141766 said:


> I see...
> 
> Is that your place just south of 12 on 8?


It sure is


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2141772 said:


> Sun is trying to burn off the clouds here. Let's play ball!!


Yeah, we caught the west edge of the little arm that broke away from the main rain.

Rained decent for about 8 minutes. Not enough to shut us down, but enough to make it harder to make everything nice looking.

At least all of the ball fields are done.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Quit raining here, mowing crew is back at it


----------



## qualitycut

More rain in its way


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2141775 said:


> Quit raining here, mowing crew is back at it


Whats the difference mowing in the rain or 5 min after?


----------



## CityGuy

Raining good again in Buffalo.


----------



## CityGuy

Must have rained hard in St. Cloud, ditches had standing water in them.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2141777 said:


> Whats the difference mowing in the rain or 5 min after?


You must have missed my post where I said my crew decided to dip on the last two hours of mowing and go to lunch first, because, why not...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2141784 said:


> You must have missed my post where I said my crew decided to dip on the last two hours of mowing and go to lunch first, because, why not...


Yeah, we ran to a quick lunch. Then we came back to 10 minutes of rain. We're leaving the school now, all the fields are used. 2 guys are gonna try to knock out another 4 properties. Not sure how that's gonna go.


----------



## snowman55

hate rain days just bought a bunch of sht I don't need on auction


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2141784 said:


> You must have missed my post where I said my crew decided to dip on the last two hours of mowing and go to lunch first, because, why not...


No no, I seen it. I got it now 

Don't yell at me


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2141788 said:


> No no, I seen it. I got it now
> 
> Don't yell at me


No yelling here... this is a safe zone! Thumbs Up


----------



## Camden

snowman55;2141787 said:


> hate rain days just bought a bunch of sht I don't need on auction


Yep! I swear the rain contributed to higher than normal prices today. I was licking my chops on a machine that was ripe for the picking and then today the price skyrocketed.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

The u of m lost a soil sample I sent in. Now they'll get a bag of mud. They have record of receiving it I guess, but no testing record, and can not find it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

This is a new customer I just picked up today. They have no clue how to mow a lawn


----------



## qualitycut

Now a chance of rain Friday, Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2141798 said:


> This is a new customer I just picked up today. They have no clue how to mow a lawn


Must be the account dough lost


----------



## Drakeslayer

Just saw a Lawn Company from Sauk Center in Chanhassen. How the cafe can that work?


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2141801 said:


> Just saw a Lawn Company from Sauk Center in Chanhassen. How the cafe can that work?


Lwnmwrman would know


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Drakeslayer;2141801 said:


> Just saw a Lawn Company from Sauk Center in Chanhassen. How the cafe can that work?


theres a company from willmar or redwood falls that mows over here. we have a company ffrom Mankato mowing a crap load of stuff here too


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2141800 said:


> Must be the account dough lost


you'll have to ask him. and yes I know you are joking. I hope


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;2141804 said:


> you'll have to ask him. and yes I know you are joking. I hope


This is a no joking around strait laced thread, didn't you get the memo?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2141804 said:


> you'll have to ask him. and yes I know you are joking. I hope


Looks like someone bought a new mower abd didn't realize how low it was, raised the deck and the grass was already 1ft tall.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2141806 said:


> Looks like someone bought a new mower abd didn't realize how low it was, raised the deck and the grass was already 1ft tall.


that's what I told my employee when we looked at it. even if they had it high enough they were not close enough. I guess if they zig zagged enough they might


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2141803 said:


> theres a company from willmar or redwood falls that mows over here. we have a company ffrom Mankato mowing a crap load of stuff here too


I can see Mankato to Owatonna. That's not THAT bad, especially if you just drive there, mow all day, and drive back.

Didn't Mike's out of Blaine or someplace do all of the Fleet Farms in the state at one point?

Plus Reliable is driving out here to do the Fairview Clinics, and we have Lynde driving all over out here on the weekends doing all of the fast food joints.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2141808 said:


> I can see Mankato to Owatonna. That's not THAT bad, especially if you just drive there, mow all day, and drive back.
> 
> Didn't Mike's out of Blaine or someplace do all of the Fleet Farms in the state at one point?
> 
> Plus Reliable is driving out here to do the Fairview Clinics, and we have Lynde driving all over out here on the weekends doing all of the fast food joints.


Mark's out of Maple Grove, Fleet Farms


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Kinda hard to see, but Chisago hired someone new for their mowing. I know they have a contractor for the parks, but I think the common stuff they do in house.

Anyways, all over town are areas where the grass is blown out onto the street. This picture was from Saturday, the grass is still on the street. Plus there are clumps everywhere, areas of missed grass, just a complete hack job.

Lindstrom must have a new machine, or someone didn't check tire pressure. As you drive into Lindstrom, they sodded the areas where the road splits. Someone in the last couple of days, mowed that sod so short it's brown, except for the fact the deck is at least a 1/2" off level left to right, so the left side of the cut is REALLY brown, the right side is still kind of green.

Then they did indy laps in top of it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2141809 said:


> Mark's out of Maple Grove, Fleet Farms


That's it.... Mark's. I know they did the Holidays in the North metro as a couple of years ago, but I see they lost those.

I suppose if you got paid for drive time, it's no different than when I was plowing for the state and driving all over MN.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;2141809 said:


> Mark's out of Maple Grove, Fleet Farms


local company here mows the local one. as far as I know they have since it opened


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2141810 said:


> Kinda hard to see, but Chisago hired someone new for their mowing. I know they have a contractor for the parks, but I think the common stuff they do in house.
> 
> Anyways, all over town are areas where the grass is blown out onto the street. This picture was from Saturday, the grass is still on the street. Plus there are clumps everywhere, areas of missed grass, just a complete hack job.
> 
> Lindstrom must have a new machine, or someone didn't check tire pressure. As you drive into Lindstrom, they sodded the areas where the road splits. Someone in the last couple of days, mowed that sod so short it's brown, except for the fact the deck is at least a 1/2" off level left to right, so the left side of the cut is REALLY brown, the right side is still kind of green.
> 
> Then they did indy laps in top of it.


 Some people never understand you get what you pay for.

What's up with the Award Fert?


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;2141813 said:


> Some people never understand you get what you pay for.
> 
> What's up with the Award Fert?


He is moving up in the world


----------



## mnlefty

TKLAWN;2141813 said:


> Some people never understand you get what you pay for.
> 
> What's up with the Award Fert?


His guy from JDL/SiteOne works for Reinders now.


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass;2141815 said:


> He is moving up in the world


You like it?

I see guys using it around here, but everything just looks nitro bombed.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;2141817 said:


> You like it?
> 
> I see guys using it around here, but everything just looks nitro bombed.


My yards get nice and dark green. Doesn't grow super fast either


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;2141817 said:


> You like it?
> 
> I see guys using it around here, but everything just looks nitro bombed.


Yeah I use some of the Award and some JDL I compared them side by side in my yard last year and they both produced the same result. I also tired nutri green and that was not as good.


----------



## Green Grass

I know some of you are using service auto pilot. anyone recommend anything else that will link with Quick books?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2141813 said:


> Some people never understand you get what you pay for.
> 
> What's up with the Award Fert?


Djagusch and I made an arrangement so we both don't have $10,000 Z-sprays sitting around for random amounts of time.

It's his fert. I think he gets it from Central.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Rain / snow Saturday night!!!


----------



## NorthernProServ

TKLAWN;2141817 said:


> You like it?
> 
> I see guys using it around here, but everything just looks nitro bombed.


we use it, like it. They must be way over application rates, no nitro bombing here.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2141822 said:


> It's his fert. I think he gets it from Central.


 We get ours from either Dougs or Winfield.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Only thing I don't like is the barricade is so dusty


----------



## Green Grass

NorthernProServ;2141846 said:


> We get ours from either Dougs or Winfield.


Gertens.........


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2141850 said:


> Gertens.........


Stay the heck out of my town!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Don't these people realize I'm too tired at night to try to track down snowplowing money??


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2141855 said:


> Don't these people realize I'm too tired at night to try to track down snowplowing money??


That doesn't make much sense. Are they trying to pay you?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2141808 said:


> I can see Mankato to Owatonna. That's not THAT bad, especially if you just drive there, mow all day, and drive back.
> 
> Didn't Mike's out of Blaine or someplace do all of the Fleet Farms in the state at one point?
> 
> Plus Reliable is driving out here to do the Fairview Clinics, and we have Lynde driving all over out here on the weekends doing all of the fast food joints.


Yeah, still not sure how Lynde does that and makes money...


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;2141809 said:


> Mark's out of Maple Grove, Fleet Farms


Yeah, and I still don't know how Mark's makes any money on that deal... Must be all the new trucks he buys from Mills... wonder if that will come to an end with the new ownership group


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2141811 said:


> That's it.... Mark's. I know they did the Holidays in the North metro as a couple of years ago, but I see they lost those.
> 
> I suppose if you got paid for drive time, it's no different than when I was plowing for the state and driving all over MN.


They still do the Holidays around here


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2141821 said:


> I know some of you are using service auto pilot. anyone recommend anything else that will link with Quick books?


I use Service Autopilot and love it... Really ramped up our organization and details


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2141856 said:


> That doesn't make much sense. Are they trying to pay you?


???

Which part doesn't make sense? That they haven't paid? or did I type it incorrectly?

I'm sitting on about $9500 in invoiced snowplowing contracts yet.


----------



## CityGuy

47° partly cloudy


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2141861 said:


> ???
> 
> Which part doesn't make sense? That they haven't paid? or did I type it incorrectly?
> 
> I'm sitting on about $9500 in invoiced snowplowing contracts yet.


Probably that you are trying to track it down in the middle of the night?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2141855 said:


> Don't these people realize I'm too tired at night to try to track down snowplowing money??


Why don't you go do it during the day when your guys are working?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2141865 said:


> Probably that you are trying to track it down in the middle of the night?


I'm just sending emails. Not like I'm knocking on doors of banks at 11:30 PM.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2141854 said:


> Stay the heck out of my town!


Don't worry I don't travel that far. They have a spot in loretto used to be JRK seed.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2141866 said:


> Why don't you go do it during the day when your guys are working?


That's what I've been doing. "Not sure what's going on. I sent the invoices over to accounts payables." What do you do then? These are accounts we don't do summer work for.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2141868 said:


> Don't worry I don't travel that far. They have a spot in loretto used to be JRK seed.


Gertens bought jrk seed


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2141869 said:


> That's what I've been doing. "Not sure what's going on. I sent the invoices over to accounts payables." What do you do then? These are accounts we don't do summer work for.


Yea I still have a bunch also. Pisses me off.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

People are soooooooooo slow at paying this year. More and more work comes in though. I have one big account that is always slow. I said I'm not working 90-120 days anymore before payment is made.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2141873 said:


> People are soooooooooo slow at paying this year. More and more work comes in though. I have one big account that is always slow. I said I'm not working 90-120 days anymore before payment is made.


The problem is most people won't quit servicing because eventually we get paid from them.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2141870 said:


> Gertens bought jrk seed


No wonder Dale K pimps JRK so much.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2141874 said:


> The problem is most people won't quit servicing because eventually we get paid from them.


I have and it works. A big storm in the winter helps too. One thing I like about residentials is, they see you all the time and seem to avoid awkward times (like late payment). Only down fall is you need about 10 of them to a commercial or town house association


----------



## CityGuy

49° and beautiful out.

Patching in some culvert with mix today.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2141871 said:


> Yea I still have a bunch also. Pisses me off.


I have 2 left thankfully... can't wait to get them paid...


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2141876 said:


> I have and it works. A big storm in the winter helps too. One thing I like about residentials is, they see you all the time and seem to avoid awkward times (like late payment). Only down fall is you need about 10 of them to a commercial or town house association


Hard to say... different market, but some of my residentials are on par or are better than some of my commercials...


----------



## NorthernProServ

CityGuy;2141879 said:


> 49° and beautiful out.
> 
> Patching in some culvert with mix today.


Cty Rd 50 was patched in the rain yesterday.


----------



## NorthernProServ

I have a 70% chance of rain tomorrow, wtf !?!


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ;2141883 said:


> Cty Rd 50 was patched in the rain yesterday.


We patched/paved in the culvert cuts the other day and today we are pulling a long bandaide over the top of all 3.


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ;2141884 said:


> I have a 70% chance of rain tomorrow, wtf !?!


I show 50% and 20% first 3 days next week.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;2141884 said:


> I have a 70% chance of rain tomorrow, wtf !?!


I have 30%. With frost after 4 am both tomorrow and Saturday morning. #10°cooler.


----------



## CityGuy

Waiting at the plant for the word go.

Soaking up the 52° sun.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2141884 said:


> I have a 70% chance of rain tomorrow, wtf !?!


Yup........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;2141884 said:


> I have a 70% chance of rain tomorrow, wtf !?!


Where have you been?


----------



## qualitycut

Woohoo 23$ a yard colored mulch about 1 mile further the gertens


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2141893 said:


> Woohoo 23$ a yard colored mulch about 1 mile further the gertens


how much is Gertens?


----------



## qualitycut

drakeslayer;2141894 said:


> how much is gertens?


34.95...........


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2141895 said:


> 34.95...........


Jesus. I cringe whenever we pay $30. which isn't very often


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2141896 said:


> Jesus. I cringe whenever we pay $30. which isn't very often


Yea im usually doing small quantities so its not a big deal. However this 23 a yard is going to be nice. Keep my price the same and make 12 more a yard.


----------



## CityGuy

What a cluster this job has turned into.


----------



## qualitycut

Lets keep turning the mower on the concrete driveway. Cafe!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2141902 said:


> What a cluster this job has turned into.


Buy a mower like everyone else does. Oh wait, that's not secure enough


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2141906 said:


> Lets keep turning the mower on the concrete driveway. Cafe!


No matter how many times you remind them (they forget)


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2141906 said:


> Lets keep turning the mower on the concrete driveway. Cafe!


Worse is turning it off RIGHT before they bounce the mower up and over the lip of the drive with wet grass, so all that wet grass drops off then they drive over and get the squishy green.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;2141907 said:


> Buy a mower like everyone else does. Oh wait, that's not secure enough


Not secure at all based on the way some of you guys talk.


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;2141902 said:


> What a cluster this job has turned into.


Did the paver break?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;2141910 said:


> Not secure at all based on the way some of you guys talk.


I was poking fun at the 2 guys who said that. And why would thy say their jobs are so secure? At any moment they could down size and out they go no matter how good they perform.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Where do irrigation plugs go over winter? They are left on the clock, no one touches the clock, they are gone from the clock.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

9 year customer, tired of weeds and landscape looking like crap, yet this is what the mulch looks like because they think I charge too much for 40 yards of mulch.





We topdressed the mulch 1 time in 9 years.


----------



## mnlefty

LwnmwrMan22;2141913 said:


> Where do irrigation plugs go over winter? They are left on the clock, no one touches the clock, they are gone from the clock.


Ha. I know the feeling... although about 3 a season go home in my pocket after blowouts. Then I put them back in the truck, but when I need one in spring they're not in the truck either. We try to put hose spigots on for all of the regulars but there's a few with plugs yet.


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;2141912 said:


> I was poking fun at the 2 guys who said that. And why would thy say their jobs are so secure? At any moment they could down size and out they go no matter how good they perform.


I don't think CityGuy's job is going anywhere, the Government isn't going to downsize. And yes you are right at any moment a company could downsize and the jobs would be gone. My point was that someone else is taking the risk, not me. Which is what I am sick of at this point in my life. The past two winters put a bad taste in my mouth. It's just how it goes. Just like three years ago when we got all the snow and lwnmwr was pissed all winter. I don't blame him.


----------



## qualitycut

And mowing done for the week


----------



## qualitycut

skorum03;2141918 said:


> I don't think CityGuy's job is going anywhere, the Government isn't going to downsize. And yes you are right at any moment a company could downsize and the jobs would be gone. My point was that someone else is taking the risk, not me. Which is what I am sick of at this point in my life. The past two winters put a bad taste in my mouth. It's just how it goes. Just like three years ago when we got all the snow and lwnmwr was pissed all winter. I don't blame him.


Cafe everything!!!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03;2141918 said:


> I don't think CityGuy's job is going anywhere, the Government isn't going to downsize. And yes you are right at any moment a company could downsize and the jobs would be gone. My point was that someone else is taking the risk, not me. Which is what I am sick of at this point in my life. The past two winters put a bad taste in my mouth. It's just how it goes. Just like three years ago when we got all the snow and lwnmwr was pissed all winter. I don't blame him.


Maybe they won't down size, maybe someone BIL will need a job or someone's little bro. Who knows. And by them taking risk,puts you in risk just as well. Look at dough, myself and others who lost jobs who thought they'd be secure


----------



## skorum03

qualitycut;2141920 said:


> Cafe everything!!!!!


haha well there definitely aren't right or wrong answers, everyone has an opinion, and different preferences


----------



## cbservicesllc

mnlefty;2141916 said:


> Ha. I know the feeling... although about 3 a season go home in my pocket after blowouts. Then I put them back in the truck, but when I need one in spring they're not in the truck either. *We try to put hose spigots on for all of the regulars but there's a few with plugs yet.*


This! Thumbs Up


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow;2141921 said:


> Maybe they won't down size, maybe someone BIL will need a job or someone's little bro. Who knows. And by them taking risk,puts you in risk just as well. Look at dough, myself and others who lost jobs who thought they'd be secure


I'm not disagreeing with you. Who knows is right. Anything could happen. Like the post I just posted above, we all have different tastes, preferences and opinions. It's what makes the world go 'round.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2141921 said:


> Maybe they won't down size, maybe someone BIL will need a job or someone's little bro. Who knows. And by them taking risk,puts you in risk just as well. Look at dough, myself and others who lost jobs who thought they'd be secure


Dang near impossibe to get rid of someone in government... trust me... I've tried to fire a lot of people!


----------



## qualitycut

80% before 1pm now


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2141925 said:


> Dang near impossibe to get rid of someone in government... trust me... I've tried to fire a lot of people!


Quit whining!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;2141911 said:


> Did the paver break?


To start the day yes. Conveyer broke. Got that fixed. Then the big boss wants ! to just try a quick fix patch job on a road between 2 swamps that we fixed the culvert under. 26 ft in the ground then they put muck back in for fill and 6 inches of recyle. They patched it in Monday then paved over it and that broke up and dishes out. So his plan was to do it again. Well that didn't work so now ther is a patch 100 yards either side of the 3 patched and it's 10 inches thick over the holes.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2141925 said:


> Dang near impossibe to get rid of someone in government... trust me... I've tried to fire a lot of people!


Government = lifer


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2141893 said:


> Woohoo 23$ a yard colored mulch about 1 mile further the gertens


Good deal, I pay 26.00 a yard.


----------



## CityGuy

Call number 58 for the year. Been busy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Had my longest working employee bring 10 of these to work today. Said he was trying to find faster ways to strap the mowers down. They are auto return straps.

Said it was my Father's Day gift.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2141919 said:


> And mowing done for the week


I was hoping for that today, but snapped a center blade bolt on one of the mowers. Got 2 tomorrow, early day.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2141935 said:


> Had my longest working employee bring 10 of these to work today. Said he was trying to find faster ways to strap the mowers down. They are auto return straps.
> 
> Said it was my Father's Day gift.


Dude! Where did he get them?! I had a bunch of those on a trailer 5 years ago and Fleet Farm discontinued them!


----------



## SSS Inc.

http://www.amazon.com/Erickson-34415-Retractable-Ratcheting-Tie-Down/dp/B0056OFWVM


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2141938 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Erickson-34415-Retractable-Ratcheting-Tie-Down/dp/B0056OFWVM


My box says eTrailer, but yeah, same thing that's on Amazon.

Only thing, on eTrailer I see they have some that are slightly heavier, the ones my guy bought are only 400 lb work load.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2141935 said:


> Had my longest working employee bring 10 of these to work today. Said he was trying to find faster ways to strap the mowers down. They are auto return straps.
> 
> Said it was my Father's Day gift.


Pimp!!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2141939 said:


> My box says eTrailer, but yeah, same thing that's on Amazon.
> 
> Only thing, on eTrailer I see they have some that are slightly heavier, the ones my guy bought are only 400 lb work load.


But your handle says erickson


----------



## Polarismalibu

Took the boat out for some crappies today to make sure it was running good for opener, 

Ended up coming a across a small 14' boat motor running gentleman hunched over in the back, apparent heart attack. Sad deal.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2141935 said:


> Had my longest working employee bring 10 of these to work today. Said he was trying to find faster ways to strap the mowers down. They are auto return straps.
> 
> Said it was my Father's Day gift.


Do you run 4 straps per mower?

And where is the chute deflector?


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2141943 said:


> Took the boat out for some crappies today to make sure it was running good for opener,
> 
> Ended up coming a across a small 14' boat motor running gentleman hunched over in the back, apparent heart attack. Sad deal.


Bebe........


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2141945 said:


> Bebe........


Yes sir. Sad thing to find.


----------



## Deershack

This is not directed at City. Gov or civil service job is like a rocket- You can'
t fire it if it dosen't work and it won't work if you can't fire it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2141944 said:


> Do you run 4 straps per mower?
> 
> And where is the chute deflector?


Yes, 4 straps per mower.

The deflector is in the shed, right next to the covers over the pulleys for the belt.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Need 3 lawns "Nuked" Dandy Lions, Chickweed, Clover and other funky fun. 1 in Wayzata,1 EP, and
1 Minnetonka. Ryde? Green?, Northern? CB? Local folks?. Monday or this weekend. Thanks
MNPLOWCO. PM me


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS WAS until 1 pm, now 2 pm.

Accuweather has .3" of snow tomorrow night.

RAP is up to .5" of rain until noon, and it's still going up.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2141946 said:
 

> Yes sir. Sad thing to find.


I heard that at the shop. Very sad.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2141934 said:


> Call number 58 for the year. Been busy.


10 up on us.


----------



## NorthernProServ

MNPLOWCO;2141949 said:


> Need 3 lawns "Nuked" Dandy Lions, Chickweed, Clover and other funky fun. 1 in Wayzata,1 EP, and
> 1 Minnetonka. Ryde? Green?, Northern? CB? Local folks?. Monday or this weekend. Thanks
> MNPLOWCO. PM me


I could do 2 of the 3, but it wouldn't be til Monday or Tuesday.

Let me know
612-508-6315


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2141950 said:


> NWS WAS until 1 pm, now 2 pm.
> 
> Accuweather has .3" of snow tomorrow night.
> 
> RAP is up to .5" of rain until noon, and it's still going up.


Great......


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2141950 said:


> NWS WAS until 1 pm, now 2 pm.
> 
> Accuweather has .3" of snow tomorrow night.
> 
> RAP is up to .5" of rain until noon, and it's still going up.


Accu also has 88 degrees and .32" of rain on August 4th


----------



## CityGuy

44° wind and rain


----------



## CityGuy

Was hoping to get the lawn mower this morning but looks like I will have to rearrange and do some inside stuff this morning.


----------



## skorum03

Wtf look at the radar. I thought it wasn't going to rain until at least noon. I was about to go fishing


----------



## cbservicesllc

Well, at least it will be a quick hit of rain then done...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2141939 said:


> My box says eTrailer, but yeah, same thing that's on Amazon.
> 
> Only thing, on eTrailer I see they have some that are slightly heavier, the ones my guy bought are only 400 lb work load.


Aren't yours the bolt on ones?


----------



## Green Grass

skorum03;2141965 said:


> Wtf look at the radar. I thought it wasn't going to rain until at least noon. I was about to go fishing


Hopefully done by 8:30


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2141966 said:


> Well, at least it will be a quick hit of rain then done...


What radar are you looking at? There is more coming from the dakotas.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2141967 said:


> Aren't yours the bolt on ones?


Yeah, mine are bolt on.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We're starting @ 9.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;2141965 said:


> Wtf look at the radar. I thought it wasn't going to rain until at least noon. I was about to go fishing


It was supposed to be done by noon.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2141969 said:


> What radar are you looking at? There is more coming from the dakotas.


I'm going with CB on this one....

Starting at 10, got 14 left today.

What a cafed week!


----------



## Green Grass

Growth has slowed with the cool weather


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2141973 said:


> I'm going with CB on this one....
> 
> Starting at 10, got 14 left today.
> 
> What a cafed week!


Im just looking at the stuff west of St cloud


----------



## banonea

Down 2 guys with 2 big places left and rain in 3 hours....this will be fun.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2141973 said:


> I'm going with CB on this one....
> 
> Starting at 10, got 14 left today.
> 
> What a cafed week!


We have about the same. Should have been done yesterday.

I agree with the crap week.


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;2141973 said:


> I'm going with CB on this one....
> 
> Starting at 10, got 14 left today.
> 
> What a cafed week!


My guys just went out... It'll be done soon here...


----------



## Green Grass

It's flipping cold out!


----------



## NorthernProServ

Cafe this...


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Radar looks heavy in my area. I don't think I will get out before 1 or 2 o'clock today.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hasn't let up here in s mpls.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Started raining about 15 minutes ago. Got 5 done. Still have a half week left. I will be working Saturday and Sunday


----------



## qualitycut

So hows that 830 end time ?


----------



## TKLAWN

MNPLOWCO;2141982 said:


> Radar looks heavy in my area. I don't think I will get out before 1 or 2 o'clock today.


Yup, sucks.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Still raining in Forest Lake.
Worst part is the guys are still out working, but it slows you WAY down, then once it's sunny out, people don't realize you've been struggling to get through the stuff.

That wage just goes through the roof.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

"Just wondering why we still have weeds"


----------



## qualitycut

Have some mulch we could go do but ots up a hill and its cold and I'm kind of over this weather.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2141913 said:


> Where do irrigation plugs go over winter? They are left on the clock, no one touches the clock, they are gone from the clock.


Tape them to the backflow.



mnlefty;2141916 said:


> Ha. I know the feeling... although about 3 a season go home in my pocket after blowouts. Then I put them back in the truck, but when I need one in spring they're not in the truck either. We try to put hose spigots on for all of the regulars but there's a few with plugs yet.


Technicaly not legal. You would need an anti siphon spiket. Howver I agree with you with putting in spikets. I just had a plumber say that to me the other day though.



MNPLOWCO;2141949 said:


> Need 3 lawns "Nuked" Dandy Lions, Chickweed, Clover and other funky fun. 1 in Wayzata,1 EP, and
> 1 Minnetonka. Ryde? Green?, Northern? CB? Local folks?. Monday or this weekend. Thanks
> MNPLOWCO. PM me


If you still need this I could do all 3. Give me a call 612-360-7191
Joe


Green Grass;2141979 said:


> It's flipping cold out!


It is. Im supposed to play 2 rounds of golf tomorrow for my Birthday. 50 degrees and 20-30 mph winds should be entertaining.


----------



## qualitycut

Forgot to renew my llc cafe.


----------



## banonea

Pretty much a wash out down here for the rest of the day. Got the one important one that's having an inspection at 10 o'clock today done, now it's time to go grocery shopping.......


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2141974 said:


> Growth has slowed with the cool weather


Not at my house. Phillips sprayed and fertilized.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2141993 said:


> Tape them to the backflow.
> 
> Technicaly not legal. You would need an anti siphon spiket. Howver I agree with you with putting in spikets. I just had a plumber say that to me the other day though.
> 
> If you still need this I could do all 3. Give me a call 612-360-7191
> Joe
> 
> It is. Im supposed to play 2 rounds of golf tomorrow for my Birthday. 50 degrees and 20-30 mph winds should be entertaining.


2 rounds? Geez


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

At least it's done raining in St. Anthony.


----------



## qualitycut

Now I feel like we should go work and my motivation is gone.


----------



## CityGuy

Sun's coming out.


----------



## Green Grass

Wow are things soft how much rain did we get today?


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2142003 said:


> Wow are things soft how much rain did we get today?


You mean all week?


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;2142002 said:


> Sun's coming out.


Well that didn't last long.


----------



## ryde307

Was what's up with the weird curb things they made in the streets of your neighborhood?


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2142003 said:


> Wow are things soft how much rain did we get today?


.5 at my house


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2142008 said:


> Was what's up with the weird curb things they made in the streets of your neighborhood?


The rain garden things? I think you meant sss


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Man its wet out. Every lawn is growing like crazy and is seeding out. Cuts look crappy with a single cut


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2142011 said:


> Man its wet out. Every lawn is growing like crazy and is seeding out. Cuts look crappy with a single cut


Yea we had some double triple cuts yesterday.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2142012 said:


> Yea we had some double triple cuts yesterday.


Most are single, but may be doing doubles soon. We are also mulching most stuff. Mulched a yard yesterday that the grass was 18" tall. It'll be a pain for a couple weeks


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Excellent weed spraying weather.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Sleeting in Brooklyn park.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Just cut a guy in bp. Called late in the season and did the first cut today. Had to cut at 4" :O


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2142014 said:


> Excellent weed spraying weather.


You working for true green now?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2142017 said:


> You working for true green now?


Not doing it, just tired of the calls / emails.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2142018 said:


> Not doing it, just tired of the calls / emails.


Well quit slacking. If you focused on your lawn stuff instead of hackjob blacktop and stripping.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2142018 said:


> Not doing it, just tired of the calls / emails.


Yeah I have a ton of it to get done but it keeps raining


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2142019 said:


> Well quit slacking. If you focusedon your lawn stuff instead of hackjib blacktop and stripping.


Still gotta finish the last striping job. I love $1500 invoices that are 75% done, but just hanging in limbo.


----------



## mnlefty

ryde307;2141993 said:


> Technicaly not legal. You would need an anti siphon spiket. Howver I agree with you with putting in spikets. I just had a plumber say that to me the other day though.


Codes are getting tougher and many cities are different. Some are OK with the anti-siphon screw on adapter, some cities now won't allow any connection point, not even a plug, before the pvb.

Also have heard it's in the works to possibly have to test residential PVB'S every year like commercial rpzs. That has the potential to be both a nightmare and a money maker at the same time.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Done! I have a Mr Misty brain freeze from the wind. Brrrrr.,.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO;2142026 said:


> Done! I have a Mr Misty brain freeze from the wind. Brrrrr.,.


Feels like mid-late September. Better get the plows ready.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2142027 said:


> Feels like mid-late September. Better get the plows ready.


More like October


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I love people who advertise they can spray pesticides because they bought it in the store. Actually his 15 year old will be doing it. And it's OK because he charges 15 and is saving for a car


----------



## djagusch

mnlefty;2142023 said:


> Codes are getting tougher and many cities are different. Some are OK with the anti-siphon screw on adapter, some cities now won't allow any connection point, not even a plug, before the pvb.
> 
> Also have heard it's in the works to possibly have to test residential PVB'S every year like commercial rpzs. That has the potential to be both a nightmare and a money maker at the same time.


It's already law for the pvb testing. Cities are going to take a while to get programs in place. If you install one it by law needs a test afterwards. Again cities will take awhile.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have frozen precip falling here.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2142031 said:


> I have frozen precip falling here.


hell froze over?


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2142031 said:


> I have frozen precip falling here.


From your cider mustache?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2142033 said:


> From your cider mustache?


Got a party pack of Mike's Hard whatever flavors. 10 left. I don't think I have the energy to dip into those.


----------



## andersman02

jimslawnsnow;2142011 said:


> Man its wet out. Every lawn is growing like crazy and is seeding out. Cuts look crappy with a single cut


Yes sir, had 2 new properties (2 brothers) we spray have to sign up for maint earlier this week as they can't mow any longer, both were 1ft+ tall. Mowed them at transport height and they looked good , too bad they'll need to be cut again in 3 days


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2142034 said:


> Got a party pack of Mike's Hard whatever flavors. 10 left. I don't think I have the energy to dip into those.


Come on!!!! At least next week looks dry for now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2142036 said:


> Come on!!!! At least next week looks dry for now.


Yeah, I gotta get going by 6 tomorrow to pound out the schools. Not paying overtime this week. My wife was going to help, until I told her it was going to feel like 20°F tomorrow morning.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2142034 said:


> Got a party pack of Mike's Hard whatever flavors. 10 left. I don't think I have the energy to dip into those.


Grabbing dinner with the wife then doing something we havent done in about 6 months, going to the bar...........


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2142037 said:


> Yeah, I gotta get going by 6 tomorrow to pound out the schools. Not paying overtime this week. My wife was going to help, until I told her it was going to feel like 20°F tomorrow morning.


Mine is going to help me put in 26 shrubs. She is not very happy.


----------



## qualitycut

Well I will be thinking of you guys when Im sleeping


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2142045 said:


> Well I will be thinking of you guys when Im sleeping


I am sleeping in tomorrow!!


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;2142044 said:


> Mine is going to help me put in 26 shrubs. She is not very happy.


What size? You dig the holes and she can pop them in. Home by 10


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2142037 said:


> Yeah, I gotta get going by 6 tomorrow to pound out the schools. Not paying overtime this week. My wife was going to help, until I told her it was going to feel like 20°F tomorrow morning.


Mine does the paper work. I told her she might to help mow sooner than later. She didn't really say anything. I won't have her help tomorrow as she would complain and I don't want to hear it


----------



## Drakeslayer

jimslawnsnow;2142048 said:


> Mine does the paper work. I told her she might to help mow sooner than later. She didn't really say anything. I won't have her help tomorrow as she would complain and I don't want to hear it


Just leave your work tunes on when driving from property to property.


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;2142047 said:


> What size? You dig the holes and she can pop them in. Home by 10


My MIL is in town so home by 10pm. We have to remove the 26 that are there.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2142050 said:


> My MIL is in town so home by 10pm. We have to remove the 26 that are there.


If you had a ford you could pull them out


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2142051 said:


> If you had a ford you could pull them out


I figured drake shop is around the corner I will just steal what I need from him.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;2142052 said:


> I figured drake shop is around the corner I will just steal what I need from him.


You can steal 400 yards of fill dirt.


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;2142053 said:


> You can steal 400 yards of fill dirt.


Is there a skid to load it? I would take some of that after I put the wall up behind my garage


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;2142054 said:


> Is there a skid to load it? I would take some of that after I put the wall up behind my garage


I can arrange for 6 skids to load your dump trailer


----------



## cbservicesllc

mnlefty;2142023 said:


> Codes are getting tougher and many cities are different. Some are OK with the anti-siphon screw on adapter, some cities now won't allow any connection point, not even a plug, before the pvb.
> 
> Also have heard it's in the works to possibly have to test residential PVB'S every year like commercial rpzs. That has the potential to be both a nightmare and a money maker at the same time.


Wait what? No connection point before the backflow? Yeah, that'll help winterizations...

I have heard about the inspection thing... Thought I saw its like a 40 hour class


----------



## CityGuy

32° clear and cold


----------



## Doughboy12

Windy.........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2142059 said:


> Wait what? No connection point before the backflow? Yeah, that'll help winterizations...
> 
> I have heard about the inspection thing... Thought I saw its like a 40 hour class


Djaugsh took the Wisconsin class. You can ask him about it.


----------



## djagusch

cbservicesllc;2142059 said:


> Wait what? No connection point before the backflow? Yeah, that'll help winterizations...
> 
> I have heard about the inspection thing... Thought I saw its like a 40 hour class


1300 class, 850 in equipment, state fee for doing it 30 ish each to send in reports, need to be licensed plumber to install, to repair guts need to be licensed plumber with rebuild certificate

You can take a class in a week or 5 Mondays in a row. I'll be taking mn in june or july.

I dislike the government over reach but figure when it starts being enforced it will generate 40k each spring from my client list with cost being labor, fuel, tags, and state fees. Since your there add a start up fee and repairs also, it could be greater amount.

Think of your blow out list done in the spring times 2 or 3 times the money.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I wonder who would have pushed for that legislation? Plumber's unions? Environmentalists?


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;2142067 said:


> I wonder who would have pushed for that legislation? Plumber's unions? Environmentalists?


Went from mn plumbing code to upc code. Yes plumbers union. They also want code to plumb rain water being reused for irrigation, gray water, etc.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;2142068 said:


> Went from mn plumbing code to upc code. Yes plumbers union. They also want code to plumb rain water being reused for irrigation, gray water, etc.


And unions don't understand why people hate them.


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;2142066 said:


> 1300 class, 850 in equipment, state fee for doing it 30 ish each to send in reports, need to be licensed plumber to install, to repair guts need to be licensed plumber with rebuild certificate
> 
> You can take a class in a week or 5 Mondays in a row. I'll be taking mn in june or july.
> 
> I dislike the government over reach but figure when it starts being enforced it will generate 40k each spring from my client list with cost being labor, fuel, tags, and state fees. Since your there add a start up fee and repairs also, it could be greater amount.
> 
> Think of your blow out list done in the spring times 2 or 3 times the money.


So you have to be a licensed plumber too???

I do like that dollar amount!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2142069 said:


> And unions don't understand why people hate them.


It's all about the money


----------



## djagusch

cbservicesllc;2142070 said:


> So you have to be a licensed plumber too???
> 
> I do like that dollar amount!


Not to test. How I see it working is irrigation guys test it. If it passes great. If it don't you will it to a plumber you like or slip a part in. Then he retest it.

My plumber I use just got his testing certificate and taking classes for rebuilding. He is liking it as it beats crawling under sinks, etc for work.

In wi the law past in 2010 I believe. St croix, osceola are just getting programs in place. New richmond is strict hudson is getting there also. In wi I can repair them but need a licensed plumber to install new.

For the mn hose bib vs plug thing. Upc code says a screw on double check valve meets requirements but forest lake inspector has a different interpretation of it. Says pipe thread only before the pvb.

It will be a cluster for the next 5 yrs. FL is going after commercials this year. Lake elmo is a mess not allowing stuff yet. St Louis park has a company doing audits. Having audits done will become the norm when they get them in the budget.

I'm trying to stay ahead of it and hope it stops the fly by night installers slowly. It's a misdemeanor if caught installing one now technically.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Little chilly mowing those two baseball fields.

Grass is soaking wet for anyone wondering if they should go cut some left over for the week.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

It's so cold I don't want to sit on a mower today


----------



## Drakeslayer

I should have put gloves on when I was applying round up with a paint brush. My fingers are frozen!!!


----------



## Greenery

Drakeslayer;2142076 said:


> I should have put gloves on when I was applying round up with a paint brush. My fingers are frozen!!!


Yard art? . . . .


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Drakeslayer;2142076 said:


> I should have put gloves on when I was applying round up with a paint brush. My fingers are frozen!!!


Out bill collecting again?


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2142076 said:


> I should have put gloves on when I was applying round up with a paint brush. My fingers are frozen!!!


So your fertilizer guy does suck!


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2142067 said:


> I wonder who would have pushed for that legislation? Plumber's unions? Environmentalists?


I just had to replace the perfectly operational elevator in my business because, according to the inspector, "the unions made an argument that elevators past a certain age could fail at any time". Our idiotic legislators bought it hook line and sinker and mandated that elevators with a single wall jack need to be replaced. $60k later I now have a double wall jack. Thankfully my pump and electrical components were still usable or else it would've been $100k.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2142083 said:


> So your fertilizer guy does suck!


:laughing: Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Kinda hard to mow the softball fields when there's 12 different teams stakes out on them.

Is there as many travelling baseball games as there are travelling softball?

Seems like every weekend there are softball games going on, on these fields.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2142084 said:


> I just had to replace the perfectly operational elevator in my business because, according to the inspector, "the unions made an argument that elevators past a certain age could fail at any time". Our idiotic legislators bought it hook line and sinker and mandated that elevators with a single wall jack need to be replaced. $60k later I now have a double wall jack. Thankfully my pump and electrical components were still usable or else it would've been $100k.


Cafe that!!


----------



## mnlefty

Camden;2142084 said:


> I just had to replace the perfectly operational elevator in my business because, according to the inspector, "the unions made an argument that elevators past a certain age could fail at any time". Our idiotic legislators bought it hook line and sinker and mandated that elevators with a single wall jack need to be replaced. $60k later I now have a double wall jack. Thankfully my pump and electrical components were still usable or else it would've been $100k.


Not sure how big the building is, but I'm sure even if you wanted to, saying cafe the elevator wasn't an option due to handicap accessibility laws.

That's complete bs though. I'm sure there has to be additional safety measures that could have been implemented (more cables, brakes, etc..?) rather than force everyone to pony up for a new elevator.

My wife is part of one of the worst unions out there (teachers). While my philosophical viewpoint is that good teachers are generally underpaid for what they contribute to society, the protections the union provides the bottom half of teachers is ludicrous. In the age of OSHA and technological advances unions don't "protect" workers they way they used to... now all they do is protect the weaker workers, and over time suck the drive out of some of the stronger ones.


----------



## unit28

djagusch;2142073 said:


> Not to test. How I see it working is irrigation guys test it. If it passes great. If it don't you will it to a plumber you like or slip a part in. Then he retest it.
> 
> My plumber I use just got his testing certificate and taking classes for rebuilding. He is liking it as it beats crawling under sinks, etc for work.
> 
> In wi the law past in 2010 I believe. St croix, osceola are just getting programs in place. New richmond is strict hudson is getting there also. In wi I can repair them but need a licensed plumber to install new.
> 
> For the mn hose bib vs plug thing. Upc code says a screw on double check valve meets requirements but forest lake inspector has a different interpretation of it. Says pipe thread only before the pvb.
> 
> It will be a cluster for the next 5 yrs. FL is going after commercials this year. Lake elmo is a mess not allowing stuff yet. St Louis park has a company doing audits. Having audits done will become the norm when they get them in the budget.
> 
> I'm trying to stay ahead of it and hope it stops the fly by night installers slowly. It's a misdemeanor if caught installing one now technically.


With a BPAT license I was able to install , repair, and test.

Which included installing a bfpd into the main
Guy in Andover is doing clases.

My old license.....MN wouldn't let me transfer it
Licensing is same as anywhere else that goes by California's


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Two baseball fields mowed, 2 schools mowed and trimmed, a 1 time mow for a customer that stopped me and now to trim one more school before it gets mowed tomorrow. Keep this up and I can go get that Can-Am Max XT 1000 we demo'd.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2142097 said:


> Two baseball fields mowed, 2 schools mowed and trimmed, a 1 time mow for a customer that stopped me and now to trim one more school before it gets mowed tomorrow. Keep this up and I can go get that Can-Am Max XT 1000 we demo'd.


I think the most frustrating thing is, last week I had one of my employees get 12 hours of overtime on Saturday ($24/hour) and he only mowed 2 schools. Didn't even trim them.

I got the work I listed done in 11 hours.

If anything, I'll save my mortgage payment each month.


----------



## TKLAWN

Oh look at that, i got deleted.

Cafe that!


----------



## Mike_PS

TKLAWN;2142100 said:


> Oh look at that, i got deleted.
> 
> Cafe that!


Hey, look at that, you posted a vulgar comment that isn't necessary...so, again, don't post like that

thanks


----------



## qualitycut

Michael J. Donovan;2142101 said:


> Hey, look at that, you posted a vulgar comment that isn't necessary...so, again, don't post like that
> 
> thanks


isnt that discriminating towards gays?


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2142102 said:


> isnt that discriminating towards gays?


I thought it was illegal to do in MN anyway.


----------



## Mike_PS

no discrimination here Thumbs Up


----------



## Drakeslayer

Wait, what?


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2142099 said:


> I think the most frustrating thing is, last week I had one of my employees get 12 hours of overtime on Saturday ($24/hour) and he only mowed 2 schools. Didn't even trim them.
> 
> I got the work I listed done in 11 hours.
> 
> If anything, I'll save my mortgage payment each month.


And that is the reason i am with my crew all the time if i can, they work faster and better when i am there


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2142107 said:


> And that is the reason i am with my crew all the time if i can, they work faster and better when i am there


But if I can go work and they go work even if its a slower pace I can get way more work done.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2142108 said:


> But if I can go work and they go work even if its a slower pace I can get way more work done.


True, but for me it is about quality more than quantity......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2142108 said:


> But if I can go work and they go work even if its a slower pace I can get way more work done.


Right, but you've seen yourself already this summer how much slower they go. There will be days they do well, then there will be days where they get 1/2 the list done and you wonder wtf??

My guys are the same way. I work with them, set the pace and we fly through accounts. Send them out the next week, it either takes 2-3 hours longer, or they don't as much done.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2142111 said:


> Right, but you've seen yourself already this summer how much slower they go. There will be days they do well, then there will be days where they get 1/2 the list done and you wonder wtf??
> 
> My guys are the same way. I work with them, set the pace and we fly through accounts. Send them out the next week, it either takes 2-3 hours longer, or they don't as much done.


yes and if it takes them 2 more hours and i get 8 hours in doing a different project, im still ahead


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2142112 said:


> yes and if it takes them 2 more hours and i get 8 hours in doing a different project, im still ahead


Possibly. Depends.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2142115 said:


> Possibly. Depends.


his first 2 hours are for free. That's my guess.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2142116 said:


> his first 2 hours are for free. That's my guess.


Doesn't everyone's day start that way?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2142108 said:


> But if I can go work and they go work even if its a slower pace I can get way more work done.


Then why were you complaining last week about how slow your guys were. You should have just been out working, making more money.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Frost on my roof


----------



## unit28

COP on ford's always quit....
Going to go caddilac from now on


----------



## unit28

Heading to regis (sp) hospital near nicollette blvd 
Anyone have an idea on shortest route from isanti?


Thanks in advance


----------



## Doughboy12

unit28;2142136 said:


> Heading to regis (sp) hospital near nicollette blvd
> Anyone have an idea on shortest route from isanti?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Are you talking the one in Burnsville? 
Fairview Ridges Hospital
65-694-94-35W-County 42


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2142131 said:


> Frost on my roof


Thermometer said 20° at 630 here. Way too cold.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2142138 said:


> Thermometer said 20° at 630 here. Way too cold.


I had 30° at 7


----------



## jimslawnsnow

41° currently. Debating on if I want to go mow or not. About 1/3 of a week behind,plus landscaping and mulch installs. Oh and my yard and other home chores are about a month behind


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2142139 said:


> I had 30° at 7


24°F at 5:30 here. I said screw it. Went back to bed. Headed out now. 2 big schools on the list for today. My wife is headed over once the kids are up to help til 6.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I for the life of me can not find a work boot I'm happy with. It seems like all are too heavy or hurt my feet just walking around in the store with them


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2142142 said:


> I for the life of me can not find a work boot I'm happy with. It seems like all are too heavy or hurt my feet just walking around in the store with them


I get $30.00 ones from wal-mart/fleet farm then i go to red wing and get thier inserts. Found they are the most comfortable and way cheaper than expensive boots that last 6 months, when the boots wear out i swich the inserts to new boots. I am over a year and a half on my boots and 2 years on the inserts


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2142142 said:


> I for the life of me can not find a work boot I'm happy with. It seems like all are too heavy or hurt my feet just walking around in the store with them


Danger Striker 2 ems side zip.
Spendy but great to work in. Composite toe. I get 2 years out of a pair. From a guy on his feet all day on asphalt.


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;2142142 said:


> I for the life of me can not find a work boot I'm happy with. It seems like all are too heavy or hurt my feet just walking around in the store with them


Why do you insist on wearing boots? I can't wear them either in the summer so I go with hiking shoes. My knees love me for it.

Merrel, Keen and North Face are the ones I've owned with Merrel being my favorite.


----------



## Camden

mnlefty;2142094 said:


> Not sure how big the building is, but I'm sure even if you wanted to, saying cafe the elevator wasn't an option due to handicap accessibility laws.
> 
> That's complete bs though. I'm sure there has to be additional safety measures that could have been implemented (more cables, brakes, etc..?) rather than force everyone to pony up for a new elevator.
> 
> My wife is part of one of the worst unions out there (teachers). While my philosophical viewpoint is that good teachers are generally underpaid for what they contribute to society, the protections the union provides the bottom half of teachers is ludicrous. In the age of OSHA and technological advances unions don't "protect" workers they way they used to... now all they do is protect the weaker workers, and over time suck the drive out of some of the stronger ones.


My building is 30k sq ft, 3 levels. I really tried hard to find an alternative solution to my jack situation but there just isn't a second option.

I did get very lucky like I mentioned earlier, many of my components simply had to be "modernized" instead of replaced which saved me huge amounts of money.

Oh well, it's behind me now. I just made the final payment on Friday.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2142119 said:


> Then why were you complaining last week about how slow your guys were. You should have just been out working, making more money.


My point is if im only going to help them go 2 hours faster or I can go do a different project my time is better spent on another project.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2142116 said:


> his first 2 hours are for free. That's my guess.


How do you figure? I can go out myself and make say 600 thats more then I'm helping mske in the 2 hours we mow.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2142142 said:



> I for the life of me can not find a work boot I'm happy with. It seems like all are too heavy or hurt my feet just walking around in the store with them


I will never own anything but Redwings. It takes a few days to break them in but are great.


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;2142142 said:


> I for the life of me can not find a work boot I'm happy with. It seems like all are too heavy or hurt my feet just walking around in the store with them


I'm on concrete @60hrs week
gone through a lot of 'em
....like 12 brands

I like keen but currently wearing these, comp toe
love 'em......

https://www.skechers.com/en-us/styles/shoes/work-shoes/composite-toe


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2142153 said:


> I will never own anything but Redwings. It takes a few days to break them in but are great.


That's what I've had the last 5-6 maybe 7 years. Now when I wear them my back goes all to cafe. I wore out a pair of sketchers with memory foam and have a new pair of the same shoe. I also have been wearing a pair of lawn grips from the mid 2000's. Nice and light plus steel toe. I can't find anything comparable. I might have to spend 2 days at cabelas looking at their 200 pair selection


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;2142154 said:


> I'm on concrete @60hrs week
> gone through a lot of 'em
> ....like 12 brands
> 
> I like keen but currently wearing these, comp toe
> love 'em......
> 
> https://www.skechers.com/en-us/styles/shoes/work-shoes/composite-toe


Comp toe? That's the name. They look comfy. Remember I'm in wet grass/mud dirt alot. That's where wearing boots comes in handy plus it really seems to wreck havoc with constant wet/ dry out daily conditions


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2142155 said:


> That's what I've had the last 5-6 maybe 7 years. Now when I wear them my back goes all to cafe. I wore out a pair of sketchers with memory foam and have a new pair of the same shoe. I also have been wearing a pair of lawn grips from the mid 2000's. Nice and light plus steel toe. I can't find anything comparable. I might have to spend 2 days at cabelas looking at their 200 pair selection


Why not get like dr shcolls ?


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;2142156 said:


> Comp toe? That's the name. They look comfy. Remember I'm in wet grass/mud dirt alot. That's where wearing boots comes in handy plus it really seems to wreck havoc with constant wet/ dry out daily conditions


then I'd go with cat nitrogen.......
light and durable....and comfy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2142147 said:


> Why do you insist on wearing boots? I can't wear them either in the summer so I go with hiking shoes. My knees love me for it.
> 
> Merrel, Keen and North Face are the ones I've owned with Merrel being my favorite.


I used to be a Keen guy, wearing 3/4 height hiking boots.

I would go through a pair a year, wearing them year-round. Last spring I switched to Merrill and I'm on my second season. Both were equally comfortable, but for me, the best thing, is dry.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sweet. 2 guys already calling in they aren't able to work tomorrow. The one says his dad was given 3-5 years to live on Friday. 

Not to be harsh, and I gave him the day off, but........ It's 3-5 years. Not 3-5 months, or worse, 3-5 weeks.

Don't we all kinda live knowing at anytime our parents could be gone in 3-5 years?


----------



## andersman02

Camden;2142147 said:


> Why do you insist on wearing boots? I can't wear them either in the summer so I go with hiking shoes. My knees love me for it.
> 
> Merrel, Keen and North Face are the ones I've owned with Merrel being my favorite.


This, I have a pair of Merrell now, only use steel toes for heavy landscape projects. Before I had 2 pairs of timberland hiking boots, each lasting 2 years.


----------



## unit28

I had Merrell 10 years ago 
Totally uncomfortable for me. I was spraying for gtt


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2142160 said:


> Sweet. 2 guys already calling in they aren't able to work tomorrow. The one says his dad was given 3-5 years to live on Friday.
> 
> Not to be harsh, and I gave him the day off, but........ It's 3-5 years. Not 3-5 months, or worse, 3-5 weeks.
> 
> Don't we all kinda live knowing at anytime our parents could be gone in 3-5 years?


3-5 years? Sounds fishy to me.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Looking for a 60" Z, say under 500 hrs.

Anybody got anything or know of someone who does?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2142160 said:


> Sweet. 2 guys already calling in they aren't able to work tomorrow. The one says his dad was given 3-5 years to live on Friday.
> 
> Not to be harsh, and I gave him the day off, but........ It's 3-5 years. Not 3-5 months, or worse, 3-5 weeks.
> 
> Don't we all kinda live knowing at anytime our parents could be gone in 3-5 years?


Maybe was 3-5 year prison sentence? That's kinda odd time line. Usually it's months or within a year


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;2142165 said:


> Looking for a 60" Z, say under 500 hrs.
> 
> Anybody got anything or know of someone who does?


Maybe? Depends on what you're looking for


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2142157 said:


> Why not get like dr shcolls ?


They never worked for me


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I did find some under armor boots that were nice and light. Seemed a little high 8" than what I like


----------



## TKLAWN

So, i'm out spraying stuff that crew b mowed a couple days ago.

Flat out embarrasing, so much weed whipping just not done or done half cafed!
It's got me just pissed, not sure what i'm going say tomorrow yet.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Watching baby's day put from the 90's. My 8 almost 9 year old has no clue what a pay phone is


----------



## NorthernProServ

jimslawnsnow;2142167 said:


> Maybe? Depends on what you're looking for


I'm open, just looking for lower hours. Exmark, ferris, deere


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;2142173 said:


> I'm open, just looking for lower hours. Exmark, ferris, deere


Dbating on selling a efi exmark e series. Both have around 300 hours. Upgraded seats and front tires. Want to go back to a deere MOD possibly


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;2142165 said:


> Looking for a 60" Z, say under 500 hrs.
> 
> Anybody got anything or know of someone who does?


2014 Ferris, 61". 750 hours. $6300. Is3100 if you can't find under 500 hours.

Still under warranty.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Of course, I switched out Kenseth this morning...


----------



## djagusch

NorthernProServ;2142165 said:


> Looking for a 60" Z, say under 500 hrs.
> 
> Anybody got anything or know of someone who does?


Skroum has a new deere he wants to sell.


----------



## Bill1090

NorthernProServ;2142165 said:


> Looking for a 60" Z, say under 500 hrs.
> 
> Anybody got anything or know of someone who does?


I suppose my Ferris is for sale.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2142182 said:


> I suppose my Ferris is for sale.


You selling out again?


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2142183 said:


> You selling out again?


No, I have a 48" walk behind and it's really been the perfect size for most of the properties.

Plus I'd like to free up some money to buy a tractor and round baler.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2142184 said:


> No, I have a 48" walk behind and it's really been the perfect size for most of the properties.
> 
> Plus I'd like to free up some money to buy a tractor and round baler.


Not sure why you bought a new one again


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2142185 said:


> Not sure why you bought a new one again


I had a few large accounts where it was needed, but those were dropped last minute because "someone can do it for $10 cheaper, and every penny counts."


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;2142185 said:


> Not sure why you bought a new one again


Same reason you are selling two with 300 hrs on them.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;2142187 said:


> Same reason you are selling two with 300 hrs on them.


I'm not selling both. I would sell one if someone wanted and I could find a MOD deere for simular money. If not I'll keep them and buy a stander next season


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;2142187 said:


> Same reason you are selling two with 300 hrs on them.


----------



## skorum03

djagusch;2142181 said:


> Skorum has a new deere he wants to sell.


And it comes with accounts


----------



## CityGuy

48° and clear


----------



## CityGuy

So the kid has a double ear infection and the wife woke up with what she thinks is pink eye. I'm sleeping in the garage tonight I think.

42° and clear


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Have a good week everyone!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2142194 said:


> Have a good week everyone!


Looks pretty clear for a change and a little warmer so it should be


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2142195 said:


> Looks pretty clear for a change and a little warmer so it should be


Right. Should be a good money maker of a week.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2142196 said:


> Right. Should be a good money maker of a week.




So much for that.


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;2142010 said:


> The rain garden things? I think you meant sss


I did mean SSS and I meant the curb things. I don;t know how to describe them. They are in south Mpls by Pizza Lola. The made concrete raised pads in the parking spots on the sides of some of the roads. Some were on corners which I am guessing is to not allot cars close to the intersection but Some are just random it looked like. Looks like a huge waste of $.



mnlefty;2142023 said:


> Codes are getting tougher and many cities are different. Some are OK with the anti-siphon screw on adapter, some cities now won't allow any connection point, not even a plug, before the pvb.
> 
> Also have heard it's in the works to possibly have to test residential PVB'S every year like commercial rpzs. That has the potential to be both a nightmare and a money maker at the same time.


The PVB thing is in place as of this year. However many cities have opted to not follow it as of now. Many will and they are trying to sort out how it will work. It sounds like some cities are watching for spikes in water usage starting in April or May signalling there is a irrigation system. Then would drive out to check.
In terms of it being a money maker I would agree but at the same time a huge headache. Spring is already busy. Add in 30 min to every start up, dealing with permits, plumbers and reschedules if something is not right.



LwnmwrMan22;2142197 said:


> So much for that.


whats burning on the right?


----------



## ryde307

Does anyone mow around Lake Calhoun area?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2142196 said:


> Right. Should be a good money maker of a week.


Yep, should be! Hopefully a great money maker for everyone!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2142198 said:


> I did mean SSS and I meant the curb things. I don;t know how to describe them. They are in south Mpls by Pizza Lola. The made concrete raised pads in the parking spots on the sides of some of the roads. Some were on corners which I am guessing is to not allot cars close to the intersection but Some are just random it looked like. Looks like a huge waste of $.
> 
> The PVB thing is in place as of this year. However many cities have opted to not follow it as of now. Many will and they are trying to sort out how it will work. It sounds like some cities are watching for spikes in water usage starting in April or May signalling there is a irrigation system. Then would drive out to check.
> In terms of it being a money maker I would agree but at the same time a huge headache. Spring is already busy. Add in 30 min to every start up, dealing with permits, plumbers and reschedules if something is not right.
> 
> whats burning on the right?


Weird. Honestly nothing was. Wtf?!?!


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2142201 said:


> Weird. Honestly nothing was. Wtf?!?!


Maybe a dirty windshield made it look like smoke.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2142199 said:


> Does anyone mow around Lake Calhoun area?


How far from Lake / Lyndale. I'm mowing that apartment building you looked at last fall.


----------



## qualitycut

So out of curiosity lwnmmrman gets called a dbag and and ass and no edit. Someone does a rolleyes emoji avd someone laughs and those get edited? Do people need to tattle on here to get edited?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2142201 said:


> Weird. Honestly nothing was. Wtf?!?!


Bug guts...


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2142198 said:


> I did mean SSS and I meant the curb things. I don;t know how to describe them. They are in south Mpls by Pizza Lola. The made concrete raised pads in the parking spots on the sides of some of the roads. Some were on corners which I am guessing is to not allot cars close to the intersection but Some are just random it looked like. Looks like a huge waste of $.


I thought I heard something in the last year or so about those... supposed to help slow traffic or something?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

But I'm in the truck now, there's nothing smeared on the windshield.


Be cool to find out there was a fiery crash there at one time.


As long as nobody died of course.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2142203 said:


> How far from Lake / Lyndale. I'm mowing that apartment building you looked at last fall.


4 min according to google. Its a small residential yard. It should pay fine though and has parking infront of it.



cbservicesllc;2142206 said:


> I thought I heard something in the last year or so about those... supposed to help slow traffic or something?


But they are not in the actual driving lane. Only in the parking lanes.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2142207 said:


> But I'm in the truck now, there's nothing smeared on the windshield.
> 
> Be cool to find out there was a fiery crash there at one time.
> 
> As long as nobody died of course.


There will be a crash if you don't stop plowsiting and driving.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2142208 said:


> 4 min according to google. Its a small residential yard. It should pay fine though and has parking infront of it.
> 
> But they are not in the actual driving lane. Only in the parking lanes.


Give me a call on it. I will be down there tomorrow morning and can go look at it for you.


----------



## ryde307

Angies list gives business loans now.


----------



## Drakeslayer

cbservicesllc;2142189 said:


>


There is nothing funny about this


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2142204 said:


> So out of curiosity lwnmmrman gets called a dbag and and ass and no edit. Someone does a rolleyes emoji avd someone laughs and those get edited? Do people need to tattle on here to get edited?


So your complaining about complainers?

Who did what. I missed it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2142212 said:


> There is nothing funny about this


I see what you did there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Get your Chipotle fixed now. Just got a text for a buy one get one free. The lines will really be out the doors later.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Altoz is down to $12,500 for a 72" mower that cuts at 19 mph. Suspension seat, 35 HP EFI Kawi. That is very, very tempting. I could knock 30% mowing off at the schools.

City of Bloomington just bought 6.


----------



## qualitycut

Love it, guys get 2 blowers and 2 trimmers only need 1 of each. Just called and said we are behind one of the blowers pull cords broke and we were trying to fix it.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2142194 said:


> Have a good week everyone!


Have you been drinking?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2142217 said:


> Altoz is down to $12,500 for a 72" mower that cuts at 19 mph. Suspension seat, 35 HP EFI Kawi. That is very, very tempting. I could knock 30% mowing off at the schools.
> 
> City of Bloomington just bought 6.


You're nuts........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2142220 said:


> You're nuts........


I am?? Are we all not trying to figure a way to increase margins? A 31 hp, 72" Toro with MyRide and Suspension Seat is $11,700.

This is $12,500.

An increase in production of 60% in second gear.

Doesn't everyone want a 2 speed skid steer?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2142221 said:


> I am?? Are we all not trying to figure a way to increase margins? A 31 hp, 72" Toro with MyRide and Suspension Seat is $11,700.
> 
> This is $12,500.
> 
> An increase in production of 60% in second gear.
> 
> Doesn't everyone want a 2 speed skid steer?


Yeah, but how many properties can you actually go full speed?

And didn't you say those were junk?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2142222 said:


> Yeah, but how many properties can you actually go full speed?
> 
> And didn't you say those were junk?


No, that was the Ferris I had that the dealer bought back (and still sitting on) And I'm looking at using it at my schools.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2142221 said:


> I am?? Are we all not trying to figure a way to increase margins? A 31 hp, 72" Toro with MyRide and Suspension Seat is $11,700.
> 
> This is $12,500.
> 
> An increase in production of 60% in second gear.
> 
> Doesn't everyone want a 2 speed skid steer?


No my head hits the windshield harder.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2142221 said:


> I am?? Are we all not trying to figure a way to increase margins? A 31 hp, 72" Toro with MyRide and Suspension Seat is $11,700.
> 
> This is $12,500.
> 
> An increase in production of 60% in second gear.
> 
> Doesn't everyone want a 2 speed skid steer?


Saying that you can control the dang thing that fast and get a decent cut


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2142225 said:


> Saying that you can control the dang thing that fast and get a decent cut


Its lwnmmrman he never crashes anything.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2142225 said:


> Saying that you can control the dang thing that fast and get a decent cut


I demo'd the 60" version last year. The biggest issue was stopping at the end and not sliding the tire across the turf and tearing it.

Other than that, on smaller stuff you run it in low (12 mph) and on the wide open stuff I would mow in high (up to 19 mph).


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2142223 said:


> No, that was the Ferris I had that the dealer bought back (and still sitting on) And I'm looking at using it at my schools.


I gotcha... I thought there was something with the hydros... (disregard, I see you addressed that)

And it makes sense on the schools... my stuff I would be better with a wider mower at same or slower speed...

How's dealer support?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2142228 said:


> I gotcha... I thought there was something with the hydros... (disregard, I see you addressed that)
> 
> And it makes sense on the schools... my stuff I would be better with a wider mower at same or slower speed...
> 
> How's dealer support?


You sir, are a great "remembering what was posted on Plowsite mind".

Yes, I demo'd the 72" deck last year, on a lower end chassis.

We had issues with the hydros not going up hill. The dealer reminded me of that.

He has the exact model I would like, just got it in on Saturday. He has a demo set up for tomorrow, then I get the demo as long as the first guy doesn't buy it.

After that, if The first guy doesn't buy it, I can have it for a week. If I want it, I can buy that one.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2142230 said:


> You sir, are a great "remembering what was posted on Plowsite mind".
> 
> Yes, I demo'd the 72" deck last year, on a lower end chassis.
> 
> We had issues with the hydros not going up hill. The dealer reminded me of that.
> 
> He has the exact model I would like, just got it in on Saturday. He has a demo set up for tomorrow, then I get the demo as long as the first guy doesn't buy it.
> 
> After that, if The first guy doesn't buy it, I can have it for a week. If I want it, I can buy that one.


I remember a lot...


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2142233 said:


> I remember a lot...


Don't worry we won't tell your wife.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2142234 said:


> Don't worry we won't tell your wife.


Much appreciated!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

what a cafe crap day.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2142238 said:


> what a cafe crap day.


Dont leave us hanging dog.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2142239 said:


> Dont leave us hanging dog.


He's mad no one supports altoz


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2142240 said:


> He's mad no one supports altoz


I could care less.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2142241 said:


> I could care less.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2142242 said:


>


Bwaaahahahahaaaaa


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2142243 said:


> Bwaaahahahahaaaaa


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2142238 said:


> what a cafe crap day.


My guys didn't go as fast as I would have liked... but they had respectable times and got decks scrapped/blades sharpened...


----------



## TKLAWN

Lots of negativity.....


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2142238 said:


> what a cafe crap day.


Didn't you start by saying that it was going to be a great day?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2142243 said:


> Bwaaahahahahaaaaa


Are you a little kid who just laughs at people making faces??


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2142248 said:


> Are you a little kid who just laughs at people making faces??


He is the one with Mexicans standing out front with little back packs


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2142247 said:


> Didn't you start by saying that it was going to be a great day?


And week......


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2142249 said:


> He is the one with Mexicans standing out front with little back packs


Lol!!!!!!!!


----------



## Greenery

Green Grass;2142249 said:


> He is the one with Mexicans standing out front with little back packs


True story...☺


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2142252 said:


> Lol!!!!!!!!


I dove by his shop this morning and that was what I saw


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;2142254 said:


> I dove by his shop this morning and that was what I saw


Why didn't you stop? We are always looking for cheap labor.


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;2142255 said:


> Why didn't you stop? We are sways looking for cheap labor.


You guys looked closed at 6:45


----------



## SSS Inc.

I killed a bird on the way to work at 5:00 a.m. I figured that was a bad sign. Hot damn it was! Managed to kill a bobcat too!


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;2142257 said:


> You guys looked closed at 6:45


I was there just parked in the underground parking garage.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2142258 said:


> I killed a bird on the way to work at 5:00 a.m. I figured that was a bad sign. Hot damn it was! Managed to kill a bobcat too!


Better buy a new one with tracks. People say that you have to have tracks!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2142258 said:


> I killed a bird on the way to work at 5:00 a.m. I figured that was a bad sign. Hot damn it was! Managed to kill a bobcat too!


How?????????


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2142261 said:


> How?????????


The bird nose dived into my windshield at 60 mph. The bobcat blew up the hydraulic pump. Can't say I've ever seen the giant stop sign on the touchscreen with the words "shut down immediately".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sss's competition was the ad at the top of the page today.

http://m.lscconstructionservices.com/main-page.html


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2142262 said:


> The bird nose dived into my windshield at 60 mph. The bobcat blew up the hydraulic pump. Can't say I've ever seen the giant stop sign on the touchscreen with the words "shut down immediately".


If it makes you feel better, I sold a mower, then 3 hours later my guys text me and say the mower is running like garbage.

Now I get to fix a mower that shouldn't even be mine.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2142258 said:


> I killed a bird on the way to work at 5:00 a.m. I figured that was a bad sign. Hot damn it was! Managed to kill a bobcat too!


Like dead? $7,000 dead????


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;2142260 said:


> Better buy a new one with tracks. People say that you have to have tracks!


Only in the summer.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2142265 said:


> If it makes you feel better, I sold a mower, then 3 hours later my guys text me and say the mower is running like garbage.
> 
> Now I get to fix a mower that shouldn't even be mine.


Thats too bad. We had a good day overall. Its all part of the deal.

***For the record those guys can't compete with us if its an apples to apples comparison. On a similar note, anyone know of a company called specktacular? And their relation with a landscaping company?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2142269 said:


> Thats too bad. We had a good day overall. Its all part of the deal.
> 
> ***For the record those guys can't compete with us if its an apples to apples comparison. On a similar note, anyone know of a company called specktacular? And their relation with a landscaping company?


I've seen those guys' trucks around, but I'm not 100% sure exactly what all they do.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;2142266 said:


> Like dead? $7,000 dead????


Not sure yet. This one only has 1400 hours. Not retiring it yet. We trade em' in at 2,000. Didn't lose much fluid but all the hydros were slow or nonexistant. Couldn't raise the arms, Moving it was a stuggle etc.etc.etc...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2142265 said:


> If it makes you feel better, I sold a mower, then 3 hours later my guys text me and say the mower is running like garbage.
> 
> Now I get to fix a mower that shouldn't even be mine.


So you sold a mower, then continue to use it? And your guys cafed it up?


----------



## mnlefty

Pretty proud dad at baseball tonight... Leading off bottom of the last inning in a tie game my 9 year old had his first walk-off "home run" tonight. More like a double, go to 3rd when the throw in gets loose and score after the throw to 3rd gets loose, but that's just details.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2142272 said:


> So you sold a mower, then continue to use it? And your guys cafed it up?


Short version, yes.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2142270 said:


> I've seen those guys' trucks around, but I'm not 100% sure exactly what all they do.


I'm not sure either. I was doing some investigative work and we saw equipment being hauled by a landscape company to an asphalt project with those guys.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;2142272 said:


> So you sold a mower, then continue to use it? And your guys cafed it up?


Its still his until he has the cash in hand.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2142265 said:


> If it makes you feel better, I sold a mower, then 3 hours later my guys text me and say the mower is running like garbage.
> 
> Now I get to fix a mower that shouldn't even be mine.


Im confused.........

Edit never mind


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2142276 said:


> Its still his until he has the cash in hand.


Right. And it's to a quasi lurker here. I would have felt bad had they gotten it yesterday and it crapped out today. Anyone else and too bad so sad
...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;2142276 said:


> Its still his until he has the cash in hand.


So then it's not really sold


----------



## Drakeslayer

jimslawnsnow;2142279 said:


> So then it's not really sold


I think that was what he was saying.


----------



## TKLAWN

Drakeslayer;2142280 said:


> I think that was what he was saying.


 Caution 
Water on road when raining


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2142279 said:


> So then it's not really sold


Right. Technically, since I didn't have the cash in hand and the mower wasn't on the buyer's trailer, still in my possession, then technically, no, the mower has not been sold.

But.... With the exchange of pictures, multiple texts and an agreement on price and time/location to make the deal, I would consider the mower sold.

Should I have immediately told the guys to stop using the mower? Possibly. Did they need it for a couple more accounts today? Obviously.


----------



## Drakeslayer

TKLAWN;2142281 said:


> Caution
> Water on road when raining


Too much of the carver vodka can make things blurry.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2142283 said:


> Too much of the carver vodka can make things blurry.


Someone say vodka?!?


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;2142281 said:


> Caution
> Water on road when raining


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

mnlefty;2142273 said:


> Pretty proud dad at baseball tonight... Leading off bottom of the last inning in a tie game my 9 year old had his first walk-off "home run" tonight. More like a double, go to 3rd when the throw in gets loose and score after the throw to 3rd gets loose, but that's just details.


Good deal. My boys won't play sports anymore.

They never got into it. Both are left handed, and they were never really given a chance, plus that was when I was too busy to help them.

Now it's too late.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2142286 said:


> Good deal. My boys won't play sports anymore.
> 
> They never got into it. Both are left handed, and they were never really given a chance, plus that was when I was too busy to help them.
> 
> Now it's too late.


Isn't the one like 8? Still plenty of time to be a star quarterback!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2142286 said:


> Good deal. My boys won't play sports anymore.
> 
> They never got into it. Both are left handed, and they were never really given a chance, plus that was when I was too busy to help them.
> 
> Now it's too late.


Whats left handed have to do with not given a chance?


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2142288 said:


> Whats left handed have to do with not given a chance?


I'm left handed also. Sucks for writing on white boards. I always erase as I write.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2142287 said:


> Isn't the one like 8? Still plenty of time to be a star quarterback!


14 and 10. The 10 year old is almost as tall as me and loves to shoot hoops, but he won't play on a team.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2142290 said:


> 14 and 10. The 10 year old is almost as tall as me and loves to shoot hoops, but he won't play on a team.


A loaner like his pappy?


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2142289 said:


> I'm left handed also. Sucks for writing on white boards. I always erase as I write.


Lmao!......!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2142288 said:


> Whats left handed have to do with not given a chance?


I shouldn't say they weren't given a chance. Everyone has a chance. Just none of their coaches were left handed, so they never learned left handed mechanics.

Then as the other kids got better, my kids got discouraged.

Playing baseball, when they got to kid pitch, a lot of kids would pitch in the left batter's box because they didn't want to hit a right handed batter.

My kids would get up, and then get beaned. One game my oldest kid was hit 3 times. His final straw was he was hit right one the hip, but it didn't matter because the UMP didn't give the signal to pitch. He gave up after that.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://sustainablepulse.com/2016/05...-case-against-monsantos-roundup/#.VzqXxkIo7qD

Interesting read about round up and Monsanto


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2142238 said:


> what a cafe crap day.


Bet I got you beat............


----------



## Drakeslayer

jimslawnsnow;2142294 said:


> http://sustainablepulse.com/2016/05...-case-against-monsantos-roundup/#.VzqXxkIo7qD
> 
> Interesting read about round up and Monsanto


Not really. It was 4 farmers. Where are the rest? Oh making money in guessing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;2142295 said:


> Bet I got you beat............


You get caught up in the DOT sting in Rochester?


----------



## CityGuy

44° and clear


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Drakeslayer;2142296 said:


> Not really. It was 4 farmers. Where are the rest? Oh making money in guessing.


Guessing is just that a guess.

I bet more will come forward. We just lost a neighbor from the same cancer. Was it from round up? I'm not sure. He farmed, as well and worked on farm machinery at the local John deere dealer. Which included sprayers. It's plausible it's from round up. There other reasons too.


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2142294 said:


> http://sustainablepulse.com/2016/05...-case-against-monsantos-roundup/#.VzqXxkIo7qD
> 
> Interesting read about round up and Monsanto


I want to believe them, but there is no evidence that the cancer is from Round Up.


----------



## banonea

​


LwnmwrMan22;2142297 said:


> You get caught up in the DOT sting in Rochester?


Had to buy a new mower yesterday....that's how we STARTED the day.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2142302 said:


> I want to believe them, but there is no evidence that the cancer is from Round Up.


Have you handled Dekalb stacked corn? The fancy 400 some bag stuff with all the root worm stuff in it? I know it's not round up. I call it poison in a bag for humans. 3 years ago I got so sick from that crap, I ended up with pneumonia and high fever. Now I get pneumonia almost every time I get a bad cold. Same thing happened to my dad this spring. Our neighbor and dad's seed customer gets so dizzy while planting corn he falls over getting out of bed. Point is I don't think any of their stuff is either fully teated, or negative results are hidden. Really round up is safe to drink? Let's see someone high up from the company drink it. I'm betting they wont, and for a good reason


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2142303 said:


> ​
> Had to buy a new mower yesterday....that's how we STARTED the day.


Brand new? Or used and new to you? What did ya get? Pics?


----------



## banonea

Here is a pic of the broken one i worked on till 11:00 last night to fix. Broke both supports for the deck, not sure how it happened. Ripped one off the frame.


Here is the side that ripped off the frame


Here is the broken brace tube

 picked up a 2000 gravely pz260, just over 600 hours, looks brand new, 3 bag bagger, new blades and rear tires $4250.00. Exact year and model of the one that broke. I will get a pic when i get to the shop this morning.

I probably got impatient, but I was upset about the fact that it broke and didn't want to be done without a mower. I've been wanting to have a backup for just this situation so, just wasn't planning on getting one right now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well, the employee from the other day, that needed yesterday off because his dad is supposedly dying... 

He texted this morning that he wanted to talk with me. OK.


He comes to work (he lives in **** Rapids, 25 miles one way) then tells me he needs today and tomorrow off to help his dad. 

Not exactly sure why he didn't just tell me that in the first place.

The same guy will be at my house an hour early, but rather than punch in and help get stuff ready for the day, he will just sit in his truck.


----------



## banonea

Here is the new one to me.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2142308 said:


> Well, the employee from the other day, that needed yesterday off because his dad is supposedly dying...
> 
> He texted this morning that he wanted to talk with me. OK.
> 
> He comes to work (he lives in **** Rapids, 25 miles one way) then tells me he needs today and tomorrow off to help his dad.
> 
> Not exactly sure why he didn't just tell me that in the first place.
> 
> The same guy will be at my house an hour early, but rather than punch in and help get stuff ready for the day, he will just sit in his truck.


I'm a little confused. He came to talk to you about getting today and tomorrow off, but is just sitting in his truck. Is he working today? I sent a guy home last year for sitting in his car too long, and he quit


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2142308 said:


> Well, the employee from the other day, that needed yesterday off because his dad is supposedly dying...
> 
> He texted this morning that he wanted to talk with me. OK.
> 
> He comes to work (he lives in **** Rapids, 25 miles one way) then tells me he needs today and tomorrow off to help his dad.
> 
> Not exactly sure why he didn't just tell me that in the first place.
> 
> The same guy will be at my house an hour early, but rather than punch in and help get stuff ready for the day, he will just sit in his truck.


Are you sure he didn't miss speakand actually meant 3-5 months?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2142314 said:


> I'm a little confused. He came to talk to you about getting today and tomorrow off, but is just sitting in his truck. Is he working today? I sent a guy home last year for sitting in his car too long, and he quit


No, when the guy comes to work he gets there an hour earlier then hea supposed to and just sits in his vehicle.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2142316 said:


> No, when the guy comes to work he gets there an hour earlier then hea supposed to and just sits in his vehicle.


This..... And maybe it is 3-5 months. That would make more sense.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2142300 said:


> Guessing is just that a guess.
> 
> I bet more will come forward. We just lost a neighbor from the same cancer. Was it from round up? I'm not sure. He farmed, as well and worked on farm machinery at the local John deere dealer. Which included sprayers. It's plausible it's from round up. There other reasons too.


Kind of a dusty job isn't it? Maybe just years of particulates building up in the lungs... Particulates are no good either, that goes for leaf cleanups too...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2142315 said:


> Are you sure he didn't miss speakand actually meant 3-5 months?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2142319 said:


>


He's a Goode spellar.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2142304 said:


> Really round up is safe to drink? Let's see someone high up from the company drink it. I'm betting they wont, and for a good reason


Of course they won't drink it... That would be like telling the folks at Drano to drink their product... Warning labels are on there for a reason... Just because it isn't safe to drink doesn't mean you'll get cancer... smdh...

I'd bet dollars to doughnuts that in the find print there may be instructions for respiratory precautions and PPE...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2142321 said:


> He's a Goode spellar.


Hey, he just needs to cut grass, not spell it.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2142323 said:


> Hey, he just needs to cut grass, not spell it.


Maybe he should stop smoking it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2142324 said:


> Maybe he should stop smoking it.


My main guy, the one that bought the trailer straps......they work together.

He says the guy is lying.


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2142304 said:


> Have you handled Dekalb stacked corn? The fancy 400 some bag stuff with all the root worm stuff in it? I know it's not round up. I call it poison in a bag for humans. 3 years ago I got so sick from that crap, I ended up with pneumonia and high fever. Now I get pneumonia almost every time I get a bad cold. Same thing happened to my dad this spring. Our neighbor and dad's seed customer gets so dizzy while planting corn he falls over getting out of bed. Point is I don't think any of their stuff is either fully teated, or negative results are hidden. Really round up is safe to drink? Let's see someone high up from the company drink it. I'm betting they wont, and for a good reason


I'm not saying the ones suing are lying. My point was more that there are so many things these days that they say can cause cancer, why are they only suing Monsanto/Round Up?


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2142325 said:


> My main guy, the one that bought the trailer straps......they work together.
> 
> He says the guy is lying.


Well I would probably believe your main guy. Some of these guys tell coworkers way too much. I've picked up info before on guys planning to quit etc through more trusted employees.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2142325 said:


> My main guy, the one that bought the trailer straps......they work together.
> 
> He says the guy is lying.


Nobody likes a nark.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2142327 said:


> Well I would probably believe your main guy. Some of these guys tell coworkers way too much. I've picked up info before on guys planning to quit etc through more trusted employees.


This... best source of information is the coworker that you trust...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2142327 said:


> Well I would probably believe your main guy. Some of these guys tell coworkers way too much. I've picked up info before on guys planning to quit etc through more trusted employees.


Absolutely. Hi would have told the guy just to not worry about coming in the rest of the week, but it's too early in the week to do so. If enough mowing is done by tomorrow evening. He can have the rest of the week off.


----------



## cbservicesllc

So, in theory, how bad would it wreck the back of my lawn trailer if they backed into a 52" stander enough to flip it on its side?


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2142333 said:


> So, in theory, how bad would it wreck the back of my lawn trailer if they backed into a 52" stander enough to flip it on its side?


Wait, what?

You hire some of lwnmmrman guy's?


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2142335 said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> You hire some of lwnmmrman guy's?


----------



## qualitycut

Let's see some pictures cbservicesllc


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2142333 said:


> So, in theory, how bad would it wreck the back of my lawn trailer if they backed into a 52" stander enough to flip it on its side?


Uh, the trailer, or the mower?


----------



## djagusch

cbservicesllc;2142333 said:


> So, in theory, how bad would it wreck the back of my lawn trailer if they backed into a 52" stander enough to flip it on its side?


So much for the profitable week


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;2142342 said:


> So much for the profitable week


Lwmr needs to not jinx people


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2142343 said:


> Lwmr needs to not jinx people


:laughing: I was going to type that earlier, before I got a phone call and forgot.

Plus, if it isn't the trailer on the side, and only a mower, it ain't LwnmwrMan's employees doing it.


----------



## qualitycut

So which one of yowos at Gertens filling up a watering can cleaning off 3-6 inch river rock and see what color it is Lmao


----------



## ryde307

Bill1090;2142328 said:


> Nobody likes a nark.


Snitches get stitches.



cbservicesllc;2142333 said:


> So, in theory, how bad would it wreck the back of my lawn trailer if they backed into a 52" stander enough to flip it on its side?


If done at a very slow speed you could probably get by with minimal damage to both. If done at a highspeed i kind of want to see a picture.



qualitycut;2142346 said:


> So which one of yowos at Gertens filling up a watering can cleaning off 3-6 inch river rock and see what color it is Lmao


Someone that either make way to much money or just about 0.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2142346 said:


> So which one of yowos at Gertens filling up a watering can cleaning off 3-6 inch river rock and see what color it is Lmao


Someone with a customer I don't want.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2142351 said:


> Snitches get stitches.
> 
> If done at a very slow speed you could probably get by with minimal damage to both. If done at a highspeed i kind of want to see a picture.
> 
> Someone that either make way to much money or just about 0.


By looks i would say the 0 part.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Always nice finding the irrigation leak by stepping in it up to your knee.

Waterproof boots suck one the water is in them.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Long story short... got a call from another lawn company saying that the road construction company redoing the road in the neighborhood we were both operating in told their crew we were driving reckless and backed our trailer into their mower so hard it flipped on its side...

Only one to see it was the loader operator that has yelled at both our crews in the past, my guy says nothing happened and he named the color and style of the mower without me saying, their crew never saw the mower on its side...

Their ops manager told me the dent and long scratch is on the deck, which is odd, and I have no damage to the trailer...

I honestly think the loader operator tried to lift it out of his way or some BS...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2142376 said:


> Long story short... got a call from another lawn company saying that the road construction company redoing the road in the neighborhood we were both operating in told their crew we were driving reckless and backed our trailer into their mower so hard it flipped on its side...
> 
> Only one to see it was the loader operator that has yelled at both our crews in the past, my guy says nothing happened and he named the color and style of the mower without me saying, their crew never saw the mower on its side...
> 
> Their ops manager told me the dent and long scratch is on the deck, which is odd, and I have no damage to the trailer...
> 
> I honestly think the loader operator tried to lift it out of his way or some BS...


Color of paint on the mower?? Like where it rubbed?? And would your trailer line up on the deck?

I've had people say I did something until I show them I have nothing that lines up.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2142377 said:


> Color of paint on the mower?? Like where it rubbed?? And would your trailer line up on the deck?
> 
> I've had people say I did something until I show them I have nothing that lines up.


Yeah I asked my guy if he saw one of their mowers in the road... He said, "yeah, it was a yellow stander next to a zero turn"... and my trailer wouldn't be low enough


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2142379 said:


> Yeah I asked my guy if he saw one of their mowers in the road... He said, "yeah, it was a yellow stander next to a zero turn"... and my trailer wouldn't be low enough


This whole thing sounds like BS. Loader guy totally did it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2142380 said:


> This whole thing sounds like BS. Loader guy totally did it.


Yep, kinda what the other company and I are thinking... Guess we'll both be calling the City of BP and Park Construction tomorrow...


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2142381 said:


> Yep, kinda what the other company and I are thinking... Guess we'll both be calling the City of BP and Park Construction tomorrow...


I would. Screw that. Scratch on the deck screams cutting edge on bucket. Anybody get the operators name?


----------



## TKLAWN

cbservicesllc;2142381 said:


> Yep, kinda what the other company and I are thinking... Guess we'll both be calling the City of BP and Park Construction tomorrow...


Park construction you say, there is your problem.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Sandpaper, I mean TK, do we share employees? Townhouse complex had missed spots mowing, trimming sucked. One mowers deck was kiddy wompus (which I guess isn't the new guys fault) but I know he has common sense to see it. And the Forman for sure should has caught all of this. Will be a nice talk tomorrow at 8. Almost said screw it and let everyone go right there and go solo. Sheesh


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2142387 said:


> Sandpaper, I mean TK, do we share employees? Townhouse complex had missed spots mowing, trimming sucked. One mowers deck was kiddy wompus (which I guess isn't the new guys fault) but I know he has common sense to see it. And the Forman for sure should has caught all of this. Will be a nice talk tomorrow at 8. Almost said screw it and let everyone go right there and go solo. Sheesh


Thought you mowed alone, everyone quit or got fired?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2142390 said:


> Thought you mowed alone, everyone quit or got fired?


Not sure why you thought I mowed alone. Not fired yet


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;2142391 said:


> Not sure why you thought I mowed alone. Not fired yet


In all honesty I thought the same thing.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2142387 said:


> Sandpaper, I mean TK, do we share employees? Townhouse complex had missed spots mowing, trimming sucked. One mowers deck was kiddy wompus (which I guess isn't the new guys fault) but I know he has common sense to see it. And the Forman for sure should has caught all of this. Will be a nice talk tomorrow at 8. Almost said screw it and let everyone go right there and go solo. Sheesh


Must be going around. Had some issues at one of our biggest properties. We went back and spent 2 hours walking the property checking everything, and no one was paid for it.....they caffed it up, they eat it.


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;2142391 said:


> Not sure why you thought I mowed alone. Not fired yet


Because you said your "one" guy demaded to be paid or he quit.
So you said you would be working 12 hour days by yourself just to keep up.


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;2142395 said:


> Because you said your "one" guy demaded to be paid or he quit.
> So you said you would be working 12 hour days by yourself just to keep up.


Why so abrasive with the facts???


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;2142392 said:


> In all honesty I thought the same thing.


This confuses me. I bought 2 new zs last year a new garden tractor last year, and used z this year. I also have 3 trailers. There also was talk about a member from here working for me. Also I just posted a week or 2 ago problems with my employee/Forman with pay day problems


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;2142393 said:


> Must be going around. Had some issues at one of our biggest properties. We went back and spent 2 hours walking the property checking everything, and no one was paid for it.....they caffed it up, they eat it.


Someone will say it. You can't do that. payuppayuppayup


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;2142397 said:


> This confuses me. I bought 2 new zs last year a new garden tractor last year, and used z this year. I also have 3 trailers. There also was talk about a member from here working for me. Also I just posted a week or 2 ago problems with my employee/Forman with pay day problems


Something you said....see above.... must have been written wrong. It appeared you were about to fire or something like that your "guy". Not a big deal. As Tom Brady says R.E.L.A.X. Stay up playa.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

jimslawnsnow;2141173 said:


> Payday is friday. Employee is demending he get paid on Thursday. It's Friday and is mad he didn't get paid and put in his 2 weeks. Guess I'll be mowing 18 hours a day now. Yay me. At least I won't have stress


Here's my past post


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;2142400 said:


> Here's my past post


I can't see the quote. Not sure why.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;2142401 said:


> I can't see the quote. Not sure why.


Sure,uh huh. You must not as busy as normal. Other years you are never on here til winter


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2142398 said:


> Someone will say it. You can't do that. payuppayuppayup


Apparently in Rochester there's a lot of stuff that gets done that can't get done.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well, my main guy got more done today by himself than when the other guy works with him.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2142405 said:


> Apparently in Rochester there's a lot of stuff that gets done that can't get done.


I guess so.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2142398 said:


> Someone will say it. You can't do that. payup payup payup


This man speaks the truth


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;2142398 said:


> Someone will say it. You can't do that. payuppayuppayup


No one said no, they all know the rules, i am not even exempt. I found the best way to make sure things aint missed is when they miss it, make them redo the whole area......they remember next time.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2142400 said:


> Here's my past post


That makes it sound like you have no other employees... Just sayin... if you have 3 crews, they should be able to pick up the slack while you play owner


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2142405 said:


> Apparently in Rochester there's a lot of stuff that gets done that can't get done.


Your starting to get it.....


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2142409 said:


> No one said no, they all know the rules, i am not even exempt. I found the best way to make sure things aint missed is when they miss it, make them redo the whole area......they remember next time.


No like laws against that.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2142410 said:


> That makes it sound like you have no other employees... Just sayin... if you have 3 crews, they should be able to pick up the slack while you play owner


I have 3 trailers, not 3 crews. I have 1 and a half employees, plus myself


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2142412 said:


> No like laws against that.


I know.........


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2142414 said:


> I have 3 trailers, not 3 crews. I have 1 and a half employees, plus myself


Symantecs... I got it now... 2.5 people total, I think we're all on the same page now, things must have worked out with your full time guy then


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2142416 said:


> Symantecs... I got it now... 2.5 people total, I think we're all on the same page now, things must have worked out with your full time guy then


Yes...............


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2142418 said:


> Yes...............


Is the one guy missing a limb or something?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone with 5-6 Toro Super 800 heads they want to sell?


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2142419 said:


> Is the one guy missing a limb or something?


When I was 11 years old I would work with our Chip Sealing crew and run the roller. In retrospect that was pretty young. Anywho, we kept daily job records and it always said 7.5 men or 8.5 men etc. .  I worked just as hard as anyone.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;2142403 said:


> Sure,uh huh. You must not as busy as normal. Other years you are never on here til winter


No, plenty busy. Busier than ever actually. So if I get this straight we were off by 1.5 employees?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2142420 said:


> Anyone with 5-6 Toro Super 800 heads they want to sell?


Have to check the shelf... Mostly stock T5's... do they need to be 800's?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2142421 said:


> When I was 11 years old I would work with our Chip Sealing crew and run the roller. In retrospect that was pretty young. Anywho, we kept daily job records and it always said 7.5 men or 8.5 men etc. .  I worked just as hard as anyone.


Ha thats a good one.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2142423 said:


> Have to check the shelf... Mostly stock T5's... do they need to be 800's?


Yeah. Home owner that wants 800's. Doesn't want me swapping out his heads to different ones. Getting hard to find.


----------



## TKLAWN

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/fod/5546139751.html

Lwnmwr??


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2142426 said:


> Yeah. Home owner that wants 800's. Doesn't want me swapping out his heads to different ones. Getting hard to find.


Boy... hate to break it to him, but that's going to suck for him...

I'll check the shop...


----------



## banonea

A ship engine failed and no one could fix it. 
Then they brought in a chap with 40 yrs. on the job.
He inspected the engine very carefully, top to bottom. 
After looking things over, the guy reached into his bag and pulled out a small hammer. 
He gently tapped something. Instantly, the engine lurched into life. 
The engine was fixed! 
7 Days later the owners got his bill for 10k. 
'What?!' the owners said 
'You hardly did anything.
Send us an itemized bill.
” the reply simply said Tapping with a hammer. $2 
Knowing where to tap? 
$9,998 
Don't Ever Underestimate Experience.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2142427 said:


> https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/fod/5546139751.html
> 
> Lwnmwr??


No thanks. Already seen them. A knock off of Bad Boy.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2142419 said:


> Is the one guy missing a limb or something?


We were joking the other day, that I need to change the name of the company to old guys Inc, or old guys mowing and landscaping. I walk like a 85 year old and the other 2 are older guys. I said at least us old guys have stamina. The young pups these days don't even know the meaning


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2142430 said:


> No thanks. Already seen them. A knock off of Bad Boy.


They look simular to your altoz


----------



## Drakeslayer

banonea;2142429 said:


> A ship engine failed and no one could fix it.
> Then they brought in a chap with 40 yrs. on the job.
> He inspected the engine very carefully, top to bottom.
> After looking things over, the guy reached into his bag and pulled out a small hammer.
> He gently tapped something. Instantly, the engine lurched into life.
> The engine was fixed!
> 7 Days later the owners got his bill for 10k.
> 'What?!' the owners said
> 'You hardly did anything.
> Send us an itemized bill.
> " the reply simply said Tapping with a hammer. $2
> Knowing where to tap?
> $9,998
> Don't Ever Underestimate Experience.


Did the first guys who tried to fix it get paid????


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2142430 said:


> No thanks. Already seen them. A knock off of Bad Boy.


Cafe Bad Boy as a staff, record label, and as a mother Cafeing crew.
And if you want to be down with Bad Boy,
Then Cafe you too.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2142433 said:


> Did the first guys who tried to fix it get paid????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2142432 said:


> They look simular to your altoz


Who cares what a mower looks like. It's all just sheet metal and plastic. Look at the stats.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

At least the bathroom sink decided to break at 9:40, instead of 7:40. It's too late to do anything about it now.

7:40 and I would have been on the way to Menard's, tearing out a bathroom sink.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2142437 said:


> Who cares what a mower looks like. It's all just sheet metal and plastic. Look at the stats.


Who cares what the stats are on that ugly thing


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2142437 said:


> Who cares what a mower looks like. It's all just sheet metal and plastic. Look at the stats.


Wait? You don't buy a mower based on looks?


----------



## mnlefty

LwnmwrMan22;2142426 said:


> Yeah. Home owner that wants 800's. Doesn't want me swapping out his heads to different ones. Getting hard to find.


I know where there might still be about a pallet of the identical irritrol heads down in Hastings.


----------



## cbservicesllc

mnlefty;2142441 said:


> I know where there might still be about a pallet of the identical irritrol heads down in Hastings.


cr500's? Is that what they were?


----------



## mnlefty

cbservicesllc;2142444 said:


> cr500's? Is that what they were?


Those are the ones... the guys I worked for down there bought out MTI'S stock, several pallets worth, years ago. Also bought several pallets of random closeout, oddball stuff for pennies on the dollar. Still have tons of stuff down there that you look at and think "what would you ever use that for?"


----------



## qualitycut

mnlefty;2142445 said:


> Those are the ones... the guys I worked for down there bought out MTI'S stock, several pallets worth, years ago. Also bought several pallets of random closeout, oddball stuff for pennies on the dollar. Still have tons of stuff down there that you look at and think "what would you ever use that for?"


Hmmm. Is the shop by the ball fields?


----------



## mnlefty

qualitycut;2142447 said:


> Hmmm. Is the shop by the ball fields?


Nope, actually just E of Vermillion on 60. They're also a Valley Irrigation dealer, ag center pivot units.


----------



## CityGuy

37° and clear


----------



## jimslawnsnow

This is gonna be a fun day


----------



## qualitycut

mnlefty;2142448 said:


> Nope, actually just E of Vermillion on 60. They're also a Valley Irrigation dealer, ag center pivot units.


Ooh here I was thinking it was a irrigation install company


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Lefty - you have a name of the place?


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2142457 said:


> Lefty - you have a name of the place?


This seems like alot of work for some sprinkler heads. Explain to the HO the head is not made anymore and you can't get them. They have been upgraded to (whatever Toro replaced them with) and that will have to work.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2142458 said:


> This seems like alot of work for some sprinkler heads. Explain to the HO the head is not made anymore and you can't get them. They have been upgraded to (whatever Toro replaced them with) and that will have to work.


This....... unless hes paying a bunch extra


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2142459 said:


> This....... unless hes paying a bunch extra


Obviously, if the HO (or whatever customer) doesn't have an checkbook, you tell them they are SOL.

However, if you're on a property where they tell you "this is what I want, tell me how much to pay" you have to do due diligence.


----------



## CityGuy

50° and beautiful out. 

Back in the city of for emulsion oil.


----------



## qualitycut

Well guys got an ass chewing, that felt good


----------



## mnlefty

qualitycut;2142456 said:


> Ooh here I was thinking it was a irrigation install company


They used to do a lot of installs, then got so busy with the ag stuff, residential and commercial dropped more to just service. When I was there we started doing more installs but there was enough internal disfunction between owners and they didn't pay me what it was worth so I moved on.


----------



## qualitycut

mnlefty;2142465 said:


> They used to do a lot of installs, then got so busy with the ag stuff, residential and commercial dropped more to just service. When I was there we started doing more installs but there was enough internal disfunction between owners and they didn't pay me what it was worth so I moved on.


Hmmmm I know a bunch of company's down there


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Another account gone. So much for that $500 / month. Dying dad guy will need to find a new job.

I'm now down $4500 / month from last summer. It already sucks not having an extra 8" of snow. It would be nice to have the $4200 credit I gave back to the schools right now.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2142467 said:


> Another account gone. So much for that $500 / month. Dying dad guy will need to find a new job.
> 
> I'm now down $4500 / month from last summer. It already sucks not having an extra 8" of snow. It would be nice to have the $4200 credit I gave back to the schools right now.


What happened there?


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2142467 said:


> Another account gone. So much for that $500 / month. Dying dad guy will need to find a new job.
> 
> I'm now down $4500 / month from last summer. It already sucks not having an extra 8" of snow. It would be nice to have the $4200 credit I gave back to the schools right now.


It seems like it is getting rougher and rougher to keep accounts because of price shopping. I really don't understand why it's all of a sudden this year.


----------



## qualitycut

Today is break cafe day and not tell me idiots. Good thing i got to the shop way early today


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2142468 said:


> What happened there?


I'm a believer in attrition. Eventually people are just going to switch for the sake of switching.

Some of this one was lack of quality control, some was lack of communication on both parties, some was customer not seeming to have a clue.

$300 here, $500 there, pretty soon you're REALLY starting to feel the pinch until receivables kicks back in.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Twins are only down by 1 so far


----------



## ryde307

Drakeslayer;2142473 said:


> Twins are only down by 1 so far


The twins couln't beat most highschool teams.


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;2142473 said:


> Twins are only down by 1 so far


I'm feeling good about today's game.

And when I say I'm feeling good I mean I don't think they're going to lose by more than 5 runs this time.


----------



## Luther

We're only leading by 4...but it is just the 5th inning. :waving:


----------



## Camden

TCLA;2142477 said:


> We're only leading by 4...but it is just the 5th inning. :waving:


Uh oh, the Michigan trolls have arrived*

*Just kidding, Jim's one of the good ones from the other side of the lake


----------



## Luther

Thanks Roy. I appreciate the kind words. 

I'm sort of a Minnesotan....the first beer I ever had was a Hamm's (that I stole from my dad), as a kid I lived in Minneapolis and Moorhead. Got my first set of stitches in Minneapolis and my second set of stitches in Moorhead, my first football helmet was from the Vikings and my dad got me a picture of Fran Tarkenton that he personalized for me. And don't tell anybody...but I occasionally wear my Twins hat when I'm up north lol.


----------



## qualitycut

What do you guys di about cell phones? As far as making sure they have one. My one guys gets shut off all the time. Supply one for truck ?


----------



## ryde307

TCLA;2142481 said:


> Thanks Roy. I appreciate the kind words.
> 
> I'm sort of a Minnesotan....the first beer I ever had was a Hamm's (that I stole from my dad), as a kid I lived in Minneapolis and Moorhead. Got my first set of stitches in Minneapolis and my second set of stitches in Moorhead, my first football helmet was from the Vikings and my dad got me a picture of Fran Tarkenton that he personalized for me. And don't tell anybody...but I occasionally wear my Twins hat when I'm up north lol.


At least the Vikings are better than the Lions. Not that that means much.


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;2142482 said:


> What do you guys di about cell phones? As far as making sure they have one. My one guys gets shut off all the time. Supply one for truck ?


We do offer a work phone but everyone wants to use there own. Probably so they can waste time on the clock playing games and looking at FB.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2142482 said:


> What do you guys di about cell phones? As far as making sure they have one. My one guys gets shut off all the time. Supply one for truck ?


I go back and forth all the time on that one... guy I had last year was always like that...


----------



## qualitycut

So they missed a backyard yesterday like a 10x10 area easy to forget need to take a,trail back there well the skipped it again because dip**** had to be done by 530 i guess


----------



## qualitycut

So wanted to take my 100 back i borrowed him for his phone.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2142485 said:


> I go back and forth all the time on that one... guy I had last year was always like that...


Offer a phone limited minutes to senior person. If they don't need or want Then 10 a month for their phone use. With that said if they use their own create a policy that says you or whoever you deam can audit it at anytime and that money can be revoked for non work use.


----------



## andersman02

qualitycut;2142486 said:


> So they missed a backyard yesterday like a 10x10 area easy to forget need to take a,trail back there well the skipped it again because dip**** had to be done by 530 i guess


 That would piss me right off


----------



## qualitycut

Other guy ran and mowed it. I went abd moved 4 boulders ran skid to st paul and then headed home he only beat me by 30 min. 1.5 hours!


----------



## NorthernProServ

Jim!?!??!


----------



## Drakeslayer

NorthernProServ;2142496 said:


> Jim!?!??!


I think it's one of his 3 trailers.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

northernproserv;2142496 said:


> jim!?!??!


379?..........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Drakeslayer;2142497 said:


> I think it's one of his 3 trailers.


Hey now, I'm going to have to to report this. I'm told I'm being blamed for all the deleted posts. Since I'm being blamed I might as well just start reporting them all. It wouldn't surprise me if the one suggesting it is the one who is doing it. Or just people have potty mouths and run their mouths. Remember there are a lot of other who read this thread


----------



## Drakeslayer

jimslawnsnow;2142499 said:


> Hey now, I'm going to have to to report this. I'm told I'm being blamed for all the deleted posts. Since I'm being blamed I might as well just start reporting them all. It wouldn't surprise me if the one suggesting it is the one who is doing it. Or just people have potty mouths and run their mouths. Remember there are a lot of other who read this thread


Why would you report my quote? I guess I'm not sure what your getting at?


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;2142499 said:


> Hey now, I'm going to have to to report this. I'm told I'm being blamed for all the deleted posts. Since I'm being blamed I might as well just start reporting them all. It wouldn't surprise me if the one suggesting it is the one who is doing it. Or just people have potty mouths and run their mouths. Remember there are a lot of other who read this thread


----------



## Drakeslayer

jimslawnsnow;2142506 said:


> Nah, they are, since they won't say the same crap on here where I can see it.


Sounds like you have someone on the inside anyway and hear it. They might not want the many others that read this to see it. Right?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Drakeslayer;2142510 said:


> Sounds like you have someone on the inside anyway and hear it. They might not want the many others that read this to see it. Right?


 It's cowerdly right?


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;2142509 said:


> I thought your name is Rick not Ricardo


In Spanish class I went by Ricardo.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;2142512 said:


> In Spanish class I went by Ricardo.


I don't think you were getting at what I saying, or did you


----------



## Drakeslayer

jimslawnsnow;2142511 said:


> It's cowerdly right?


That's questionable


----------



## Drakeslayer

jimslawnsnow;2142513 said:


> I don't think you were getting at what I saying, or did you


I'm not getting it


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Drakeslayer;2142515 said:


> I'm not getting it


Really? Hmmm


----------



## Mike_PS

C'mon guys, NO need for the uncalled for language


----------



## Drakeslayer

jimslawnsnow;2142517 said:


> Really? Hmmm


I thought you were done posting per your PM?


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;2142513 said:


> I don't think you were getting at what I saying, or did you


I guess I didn't. I'm not even sure what we are talking about anymore.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2142521 said:


> I guess I didn't. I'm not even sure what we are talking about anymore.


That's the beauty of it all.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Michael J. Donovan;2142519 said:


> C'mon guys, NO need for the uncalled for language


Wait, what?...


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;2142524 said:


> Gay guys named Rick by their parents prefer to be called Ricardo. Or so I'm told


So are guys born in Mexico and Spain.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;2142526 said:


> So are guys born in Mexico and Spain.


Unless they are here illegal


----------



## qualitycut

Im sure drake has a few Ricardos and joses and juans


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2142528 said:


> Im sure drake has a few Ricardos and joses and juans


Good for him


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2142528 said:


> Im sure drake has a few Ricardos and joses and juans


Used to have a Juan.


----------



## Drakeslayer

jimslawnsnow;2142529 said:


> Good for him


Really? Why is that good?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Michael J. Donovan;2142519 said:


> C'mon guys, NO need for the uncalled for language


Shoot. A guy goes and rebuilds his bathroom sink and ends up missing out on all the excitement. I didn't even get a thank you from the wife.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Drakeslayer;2142531 said:


> Really? Why is that good?


That you have help I guess. Not sure what quality was getting at with that comment


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2142532 said:


> Shoot. A guy goes and rebuilds his bathroom sink and ends up missing out on all the excitement. I didn't even get a thank you from the wife.


You didn't miss anything. It wasn't even a bad word that Jim said...


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2142532 said:


> Shoot. A guy goes and rebuilds his bathroom sink and ends up missing out on all the excitement. I didn't even get a thank you from the wife.


Someone should have a talk with your wife it's not nice to not say thank you.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;2142535 said:


> Someone should have a talk with your wife it's not nice to not say thank you.


Like a no hander with eye contact?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;2142535 said:


> Someone should have a talk with your wife it's not nice to not say thank you.


Have you ever met Mrs lwnmrman?


----------



## Camden

Michael J. Donovan;2142519 said:


> C'mon guys, NO need for the uncalled for language


Do you need me to start coming around a little more again to keep this place under control? The ads have pushed me away a little bit but if you need me to come back I will do it.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2142533 said:


> That you have help I guess. Not sure what quality was getting at with that comment


Some people on a Facebook page said he hires Mexicans


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2142539 said:


> Some people on a Facebook page said he hires Mexicans


So does he or not? People mist be running out of things to say


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Guess I'm out......


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2142543 said:


> So does he or not? People mist be running out of things to say


Not sure I need to ask doughboy


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2142545 said:


> Not sure I need to ask doughboy


I'd be able see, but he won't add as he thinks you guys will leave his page


----------



## TKLAWN

49° and sunny


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;2142547 said:


> 49° and sunny


About time. Almost missed it without city guys update


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2142548 said:


> About time. Almost missed it without city guys update


#thankgodforsandpaperdude


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2142549 said:


> #thankgodforsandpaperdude


You can say that again,ha


----------



## cbservicesllc

Proposed Development sign up at Wilson's


----------



## Drakeslayer

cbservicesllc;2142553 said:


> Proposed Development sign up at Wilson's


Isnt that a little far south for you?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2142554 said:


> Isnt that a little far south for you?


Tell me about it! Feels like the other end of the Earth! I wouldn't have gone here if Grove had what I needed...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Work calls just keep coming in. Mowing and landscaping. I might have to get another full time guy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm guessing Michael J Fox doesn't eat Burrito Bowls at Chipotle.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Sitting at SA off of 47 and vicksburg, Mark's pulls in with 4 trucks/trailers.

I think it was you CB that said they never leave each other's side.....you speak the truth...


Do they all show up at a property, surround all four sides of it and each take one pass with a Z or what.

Hahaha


----------



## Drakeslayer

Just saw Rydes dump truck rolling heavy


----------



## qualitycut

Wow phone kept restarting could not call text nothing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone with a tip on install of couplers for breaks in dripline?


Just a bit of a pain to get it in there.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2142559 said:


> Sitting at SA off of 47 and vicksburg, Mark's pulls in with 4 trucks/trailers.
> 
> I think it was you CB that said they never leave each other's side.....you speak the truth...
> 
> Do they all show up at a property, surround all four sides of it and each take one pass with a Z or what.
> 
> Hahaha


The guy with no criminal record must have the gas card


----------



## mnlefty

LwnmwrMan22;2142564 said:


> Anyone with a tip on install of couplers for breaks in dripline?
> 
> Just a bit of a pain to get it in there.


Sharp cutters to get a clean cut, and get the first barb hooked on both sides and use the pipe to push together instead of trying to push the whole thing in by hand.

All I got.


----------



## ryde307

Drakeslayer;2142554 said:


> Isnt that a little far south for you?


What he said. You are welcome to go down the street and plant trees at my house though. Preferably some arbs along the fence.



Drakeslayer;2142560 said:


> Just saw Rydes dump truck rolling heavy


Were you in a white chevy? I was in your hood today and saw a nice white LTZ and though you had one. Wondered if it was you. However we could stand next to eachother and I would not know who you were. Maybe I need to join your FB group. I found it yesterday while searching.



LwnmwrMan22;2142564 said:


> Anyone with a tip on install of couplers for breaks in dripline?
> 
> Just a bit of a pain to get it in there.





mnlefty;2142566 said:


> Sharp cutters to get a clean cut, and get the first barb hooked on both sides and use the pipe to push together instead of trying to push the whole thing in by hand.
> 
> All I got.


What he said. They also make a tool. I can;t say we ever use it much but there is one.


----------



## ryde307

Drake your house is down below me somewhere. Watch out for the bump on Jonathan parkway by the skatepark. There is a sign and it's actually a bump. When I hit it the first time I think I got the front of the dump off the ground.


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2142565 said:


> The guy with no criminal record must have the gas card


Ha!

They looked like they had lunch and dinner bought with how full there bags were coming out.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Another 12 hour day down


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;2142576 said:


> Another 12 hour day down


Why'd you cut out early?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;2142579 said:


> Why'd you cut out early?


I'm a wimp


----------



## qualitycut

Good thing cover was shut when I lit the grill cafe!!


----------



## Drakeslayer

ryde307;2142569 said:


> Drake your house is down below me somewhere. Watch out for the bump on Jonathan parkway by the skatepark. There is a sign and it's actually a bump. When I hit it the first time I think I got the front of the dump off the ground.


I live on top of the hill. I saw the truck heading north on 41 with sand from muellers.


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;2142580 said:


> I'm a wimp


Ouch. Well, hopefully tomorrow you can put in a full day.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;2142576 said:


> Another 12 hour day down


Stop hiring 1/2 a person. I've found that whole people work better.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2142581 said:


> Good thing cover was shut when I lit the grill cafe!!


That sounds like when I blew up one of our pavers trying to fix the burners this spring. It was like a bomb went off.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;2142584 said:


> Stop hiring 1/2 a person. I've found that whole people work better.


The 1/2 person didn't work today. Not for a while. Just 2 whole people today.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;2142584 said:


> Stop hiring 1/2 a person. I've found that whole people work better.


Speaking of whole and half workers. A past employee who couldn't hack it as a lawn jockey last season, is now doing asphalt work. Lawn work was too hard. I can't see asphalt being easier. On his first couple days they had him cutting out old asphalt for 10 hours each day.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;2142587 said:


> Speaking of whole and half workers. A past employee who couldn't hack it as a lawn jockey last season, is now doing asphalt work. Lawn work was too hard. I can't see asphalt being easier. On his first couple days they had him cutting out old asphalt for 10 hours each day.


Some aspects maybe but not most. $10 say they are the kind of outfit that uses partner saws to cut everything. That would be a long day. Way back we jackhammered a lot of stuff. You want long day try that for ten hours. #neveragain

#hotchicks


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2142588 said:


> Some aspects maybe but not most. $10 say they are the kind of outfit that uses partner saws to cut everything. That would be a long day. Way back we jackhammered a lot of stuff. You want long day try that for ten hours. #neveragain
> 
> #hotchicks


10-4 on the #hotchicks


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2142585 said:


> That sounds like when I blew up one of our pavers trying to fix the burners this spring. It was like a bomb went off.


Im definitely missing some arm hair


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

New guy who's dad is dying in 3-5 years just texted in that he quits, because his dad isn't doing well.


----------



## andersman02

jimslawnsnow;2142576 said:


> Another 12 hour day down


My mowing guys decided they didn't want to work tomorrow (1/2 day) so they busted ass and finished it all today, pretty proud


----------



## qualitycut

andersman02;2142593 said:


> My mowing guys decided they didn't want to work tomorrow (1/2 day) so they busted ass and finished it all today, pretty proud


But what did they miss? Lol


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2142592 said:


> New guy who's dad is dying in 3-5 years just texted in that he quits, because his dad isn't doing well.


It has to be 3-5 months.


----------



## Green Grass

Sss what did you find out with the skid you killed


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2142592 said:


> New guy who's dad is dying in 3-5 years just texted in that he quits, because his dad isn't doing well.


I'm with him. Life can be short sometimes. It is what's it is.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2142596 said:


> Sss what did you find out with the skid you killed


Hes rich, probably scrapped it and bought a new one.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2142597 said:


> I'm with him. Life can be short sometimes. It is what's it is.


I get it, but I don't know how I would make the mortgage payment.

This guy not only is a bad speller, but before he worked for me, he was driving from **** Rapids to Hudson, WI to do oil changes for $9.50 / hour.

He may not be the smartest guy around.


----------



## qualitycut

55° and sunny jim


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2142600 said:


> 55° and sunny jim


In the sticks it's 52° and cloudy


----------



## ryde307

Another 10 hours of this.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2142607 said:


> Another 10 hours of this.


You got that Uptown address? We're heading down there in 30 minutes +/-.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Beautiful Stacy Minnesota!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2142609 said:


> Beautiful Stacy Minnesota!


You dropping off my Altoids mower?


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2142610 said:


> You dropping off my Altoids mower?


I dropped a walker at my buddies and now heading to Vermillion.


----------



## CityGuy

69° and sunny.

Productive morning. Dropped the kid off at daycare, been to Menards for materials, built a swing gate and now to unload the new deck boards.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Holy long grass, first cut this year.

He is not a midget either.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2142611 said:


> I dropped a walker at my buddies and now heading to Vermillion.


Like vermilion down by hastingsm


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2142614 said:


> Holy long grass, first cut this year.
> 
> He is not a midget either.


Cya bye!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Always good to hear the one neighbor I do I like say that I have the nicest looking lawn in the neighborhood. Then asks what I do? Told him mow it and spray the weeds.


----------



## Green Grass

NorthernProServ;2142614 said:


> Holy long grass, first cut this year.
> 
> He is not a midget either.


But he is on his knees.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2142620 said:


> But he is on his knees.


Hey now.........


----------



## NorthernProServ

Green Grass;2142620 said:


> But he is on his knees.


Was waiting to see if someone would catch that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm amazed at how quickly seniors will run to shut the windows when you show up around the rocks by the window with round up.


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2142616 said:


> Cya bye!!!!!


120.00 bucks, took 30 mins, triple cut on transport. It was long but nit thick.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2142624 said:


> 120.00 bucks, took 30 mins, triple cut on transport. It was long but nit thick.


I just cut a customers for the first time Wednesday. Was all of 5 inches tall. Nice lawn too


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm headed home to mow mine for the first time this year with the Altoids.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2142615 said:


> Like vermilion down by hastingsm


Thinking Lake Vermillion


----------



## andersman02

LwnmwrMan22;2142626 said:


> I'm headed home to mow mine for the first time this year with the Altoids.


Let us know


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2142626 said:


> I'm headed home to mow mine for the first time this year with the Altoids.


Guessing failure??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Didn't do bad with a double cut down to 3". Granted my yard is pretty thin.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2142615 said:


> Like vermilion down by hastingsm


No like Canada


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I suppose it's time to go see what this Altoids will do.


----------



## banonea

Time to spend some quality time with the wife and my bike. Doing "The run for 22" a fundraiser to for suicide prevention of veterans. If your going to ride, mighe as well do it for a good reason......hope everyone has a great day today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;2142645 said:


> Time to spend some quality time with the wife and my bike. Doing "The run for 22" a fundraiser to for suicide prevention of veterans. If your going to ride, mighe as well do it for a good reason......hope everyone has a great day today.


Have fun Bano. I would be lying if I was saying I wasn't jealous.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2142646 said:


> Have fun Bano. I would be lying if I was saying I wasn't jealous.


Time to buy a bike and ride. Nothing better after a long day at work.........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2142647 said:


> Time to buy a bike and ride. Nothing better after a long day at work.........


Too many butt hats out there.

Have fun,be safe


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;2142647 said:


> Time to buy a bike and ride. Nothing better after a long day at work.........


I'd much rather go get that Commander Max XT and ride that on trails, but I agree.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I do hate judging a cut with mulching blades on. I'm not a fan of mulching blades for cutting grass. Give me high lifts and throw that grass as far as possible.

Biggest issue in high gear is it leaves the grass in small clumps,periodically.

Even in low gear it feels quite a bit faster than my Toro 6000 series.

I'm gonna have to race the two later.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wait until I get to the townhomes where they think we mowed too fast before!!!


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;2142652 said:


> Wait until I get to the townhomes where they think we mowed too fast before!!!


I had some random d nozzle start arguing with me about how I go way too fast the other day. Just some random dick bag that works for some neighbors in a neighborhood I work in. The dood was wearing a f'ing visor so he's basically a kaitlyn. The machine I was on tops out at 7 mph's.

Side note, I can't imagine your altoid will cut worth a cafe at 18 mph.


----------



## CityGuy

So conflicting information. 2x6 pressure treated deck boards. Fairly moist based on loading and unloading. Some say no gap when putting down and others say gap them 1/8 and yet others say 3/16. What's correct?

65° and clear


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Good place to clean out a vehicle


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;2142653 said:


> I had some random d nozzle start arguing with me about how I go way too fast the other day. Just some random dick bag that works for some neighbors in a neighborhood I work in. The dood was wearing a f'ing visor so he's basically a kaitlyn. The machine I was on tops out at 7 mph's.
> 
> Side note, I can't imagine your altoid will cut worth a cafe at 18 mph.


Someone here that's friends with me on Facebook can share the video with you.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2142655 said:


> Good place to clean out a vehicle


At least it's not on the grass. Not my problem.


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;2142654 said:


> So conflicting information. 2x6 pressure treated deck boards. Fairly moist based on loading and unloading. Some say no gap when putting down and others say gap them 1/8 and yet others say 3/16. What's correct?
> 
> 65° and clear


I like my wood tight. It shrinks later.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;2142658 said:


> I like my wood tight. It shrinks later.


So no gap? How about right at the house? Maybe just a smidge?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2142658 said:


> I like my wood tight. It shrinks later.


Don't we all??


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2142657 said:


> At least it's not on the grass. Not my problem.


Not yet anyway. I have a lot that we do weekly garbage removal. It's a waste of time IMO. But if they want to pay for it, I'll do it


----------



## Camden

CityGuy;2142654 said:


> So conflicting information. 2x6 pressure treated deck boards. Fairly moist based on loading and unloading. Some say no gap when putting down and others say gap them 1/8 and yet others say 3/16. What's correct?
> 
> 65° and clear


Gap on treated, no gap on Cedar.


----------



## CityGuy

Camden;2142662 said:


> Gap on treated, no gap on Cedar.


1/8 or 3/16? I did buy a couple gaping jigs just in case.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cityguy;2142663 said:


> 1/8 or 3/16? I did buy a couple gaping jigs just in case.


5/32.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2142661 said:


> Not yet anyway. I have a lot that we do weekly garbage removal. It's a waste of time IMO. But if they want to pay for it, I'll do it


I hear ya. Last weekend there was a large softball tournament at our highschool.

Wednesday when we mowed, it was an hour of picking up Double Bubble, Starburst, Jolly Rancher, water bottles, etc.

They are having more and more tourneys out here. I'm going to have to ask for more money if we become garbage pickup guys.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Slope mowed in low gear, top side was full speed in high gear. Wrong angle with the sun for the stripes but it's good enough for the 50' rule. (If it looks good from 50', it's good).


----------



## qualitycut

Left the sprint store after getting my phone activated. A tablet and 300 in accessories and my plan went down 2 bucks a month. Never have actually had someone spend that much time trying to save me money. Wish she was better looking


----------



## Camden

CityGuy;2142663 said:


> 1/8 or 3/16? I did buy a couple gaping jigs just in case.


I use a little piece of paneling for the gap width. So whatever size that is.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2142651 said:


> I do hate judging a cut with mulching blades on. I'm not a fan of mulching blades for cutting grass. Give me high lifts and throw that grass as far as possible.
> 
> Biggest issue in high gear is it leaves the grass in small clumps,periodically.
> 
> Even in low gear it feels quite a bit faster than my Toro 6000 series.
> 
> I'm gonna have to race the two later.


Can we get that on our NASCAR fantasy league?


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2142672 said:


> Can we get that on our NASCAR fantasy league?


They would both wreck


----------



## qualitycut

Guy cant work Monday 


I have to meet with him at 10 and see what I have to do they want to impound my vehicle due to them making a mistake on there end with my payments and said im behind.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2142674 said:


> Guy cant work Monday
> 
> I have to meet with him at 10 and see what I have to do they want to impound my vehicle due to them making a mistake on there end with my payments and said im behind.


Wait what?????


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2142675 said:


> Wait what?????


Yeah, what he said


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2142675 said:


> Wait what?????


Has to meet a lawyer. So he needs to take off work. Same guy who needed money to pay his phone bill.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2142677 said:


> Has to meet a lawyer. So he needs to take off work. Same guy who needed money to pay his phone bill.


Who's vehicle is being impounded? His? The way it's written it sounds like yours


----------



## qualitycut

Yea that didnt sound like it should. That was a text he sent me about not being able to work because supposedly the bank screwed up and he paid them. Doubtful


----------



## qualitycut

And because they decided to skip a that lawn and had to send 1 guy back he now gets overtime for it. Cafe


----------



## qualitycut

So was looking at overtime laws and if you gross less than 500k you dont need to pay it for over 40? Never had to worry about it so dont know much


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2142681 said:


> So was looking at overtime laws and if you gross less than 500k you dont need to pay it for over 40? Never had to worry about it so dont know much


Doesn't seem right,could be though. I never looked them up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2142681 said:


> So was looking at overtime laws and if you gross less than 500k you dont need to pay it for over 40? Never had to worry about it so dont know much


Technically, somewhere there is overtime over 48 hours. Pretty sure snowman55 will chime in if he sees this post. Either that or it was on LawnSite.

Anyways, I think you might have some issues if you don't pay at 40 with your employees.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Quality, 

You are correct about the $500,000 mark. The feds say OT at 40 the state says at 48. 

Just pay the guy OT. What will it cost you....$15-20?


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2142686 said:


> Quality,
> 
> You are correct about the $500,000 mark. The feds say OT at 40 the state says at 48.
> 
> Just pay the guy OT. What will it cost you....$15-20?


Yea it's more the fact that they are only getting it cause they cafed up. They will get it just pisses a guy off


----------



## Camden

Overtime is after 48 for us. I have an accounting firm handle all of that so I trust that it's correct.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I had a funy/weird deal today. Lady walks over as I'm spraying weeds. She has a grocery bag of dandelion greens. I thought WTF. She asks if they are safe to eat. I then ask where she got them. She said down the street. I said I have no idea if they are safe to eat. Heck I don't know if they were sprayed or even pissed on for that matter. She then asks if she can get some in the area I'm spraying at. I asked her if she saw that I was spraying poison on them to kill them. Straight faced she said thought I was watering the grass. Another WTF moment. How could she not smell it?


----------



## Greenery

We made dandelion fritters in high school.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Greenery;2142693 said:


> We made dandelion fritters in high school.


I don't know if I should say yum or yuck


----------



## qualitycut

Ryde, headed to seville


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2142696 said:


> Ryde, headed to seville


Thanks for asking me to go. I'm in Mpls with the wife. Just had dinner, looking for the next plan.


----------



## NorthernProServ




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Video mowing at 18 mph.


----------



## snowman55

I used to pay ot at 48 hrs. Employees voted for it. They got to work more= more money every week. At 40 hrs ot I hire more guys they work less and earn less money. Latter found out $500,000 rule is somewhat bogus. It is true if you do no interstate commerce. However if the mower you use or truck or shovel comes from another state you do interstate commerce. And must follow fed rules.What a joke actual court case

So wrong that govt rules inhibit the workers of America right to work more to get ahead. My guys were pissed when I had to go to 40 hr ot.


----------



## cbservicesllc

snowman55;2142701 said:


> I used to pay ot at 48 hrs. Employees voted for it. They got to work more= more money every week. At 40 hrs ot I hire more guys they work less and earn less money. Latter found out $500,000 rule is somewhat bogus. It is true if you do no interstate commerce. However if the mower you use or truck or shovel comes from another state you do interstate commerce. And must follow fed rules.What a joke actual court case
> 
> So wrong that govt rules inhibit the workers of America right to work more to get ahead. My guys were pissed when I had to go to 40 hr ot.


Yeah I have been told from DOLI 40 hours as well...


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2142697 said:


> Thanks for asking me to go. I'm in Mpls with the wife. Just had dinner, looking for the next plan.


Just did you say nigh nigh time


----------



## qualitycut

So buddies fiance shows up at the bar we are at for bachelor party. Hated her before hate her more now


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2142705 said:


> So buddies fiance shows up at the bar we are at for bachelor party. Hated her before hate her more now


Weird. Did he tell her to leave?


----------



## unit28

Next weekend looks good too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gonna haveta mow in low gear today. Too many Mike's Hard Lemonades last night. 

I'm not sure how quality can do this every weekend.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2142654 said:


> So conflicting information. 2x6 pressure treated deck boards. Fairly moist based on loading and unloading. Some say no gap when putting down and others say gap them 1/8 and yet others say 3/16. What's correct?
> 
> 65° and clear


I use the big paint sticks at menards for my gap


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2142681 said:


> So was looking at overtime laws and if you gross less than 500k you dont need to pay it for over 40? Never had to worry about it so dont know much


I always thought in MN you had to pay after 45 hours, but federal was at 40 hours......


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;2142686 said:


> Quality,
> 
> You are correct about the $500,000 mark. The feds say OT at 40 the state says at 48.
> 
> Just pay the guy OT. What will it cost you....$15-20?


That is what it was......


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2142700 said:


> Video mowing at 18 mph.


What, no 3 point turn............


----------



## banonea

Great ride yesterday. Lots of sunburn......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2142712 said:


> Gonna haveta mow in low gear today. Too many Mike's Hard Lemonades last night.
> 
> I'm not sure how quality can do this every weekend.


He is half your age, and sounds like he has some practice time in


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2142710 said:


> Weird. Did he tell her to leave?


No i did and it ended up in me and him in a fist fight lol


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2142712 said:



> Gonna haveta mow in low gear today. Too many Mike's Hard Lemonades last night.
> 
> I'm not sure how quality can do this every weekend.


Easy, dont work on the weekend


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2142723 said:


> Easy, dont work on the weekend


Why not, i am.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2142725 said:


> Why not, i am.....


Me too. Only a half day. Suckers we are


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2142726 said:


> Me too. Only a half day. Suckers we are


Got the shop cleaned, gear ready for tomorrow, fixing a tail light and hubs on a friend's truck then riding to spring Valley for dinner..........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;2142717 said:


> What, no 3 point turn............


Too hard with one hand while holding the phone.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So far 3 softball fields and 2 baseball fields mowed down to 2.5". Now I gotta do a large school. 


Burned up a tank of fuel on those 5 fields. High gear runs the engine pretty good. 

Probably needs a diesel, but then it'd be $17,500. Especially when you're moving that much grass.

Also, the mower is a hair out of balance. Not a ton of weight on the rear tires, but it's been since 2009 sinceI had a 72" mower, maybe they're like that?


Djagusch stopped and ran it yesterday. He thinks it's "intriguing".


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2142730 said:


> So far 3 softball fields and 2 baseball fields mowed down to 2.5". Now I gotta do a large school.
> 
> Burned up a tank of fuel on those 5 fields. High gear runs the engine pretty good.
> 
> Probably needs a diesel, but then it'd be $17,500. Especially when you're moving that much grass.
> 
> Also, the mower is a hair out of balance. Not a ton of weight on the rear tires, but it's been since 2009 sinceI had a 72" mower, maybe they're like that?
> 
> Djagusch stopped and ran it yesterday. He thinks it's "intriguing".


Their website blows, hard to find info.

Looks like a 7 gallon tank.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2142731 said:


> Their website blows, hard to find info.
> 
> Looks like a 7 gallon tank.


I agree. I can't stand website where info isn't easy to find.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

One can download the PDF of the brochure. There it says 14 gallon fuel capacity.

So far, it's about the same as my 36 hp Briggs Big Block in the Ferris IS3100 I have.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden, what's the info on the answering service again? I misplaced it


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2142730 said:


> So far 3 softball fields and 2 baseball fields mowed down to 2.5". Now I gotta do a large school.
> 
> Burned up a tank of fuel on those 5 fields. High gear runs the engine pretty good.
> 
> Probably needs a diesel, but then it'd be $17,500. Especially when you're moving that much grass.
> 
> Also, the mower is a hair out of balance. Not a ton of weight on the rear tires, but it's been since 2009 sinceI had a 72" mower, maybe they're like that?
> 
> Djagusch stopped and ran it yesterday. He thinks it's "intriguing".


You can be the guinea pig. Wouldn't matter if was a great mower to me anyway. I ha e no dealers down here. Finally got an ex mark dealer. My deere dealer wanted to be a scag dealer. Company head honchos said no. They believe scag would out sell the deeres. I told him I would have have bought 2 cheetahs from him. He said it's at least a dozen mowers he could have sold just from word of mouth


----------



## cbservicesllc

Man I must have missed the memo to make my lawn crew work today to get ahead... Guys are out everywhere


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2142739 said:


> Man I must have missed the memo to make my lawn crew work today to get ahead... Guys are out everywhere


That or they are behind some. According to NWS I have til 4pm tomorrow. And rain chances through sunday


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2142740 said:


> That or they are behind some. According to NWS I have til 4pm tomorrow. And rain chances through sunday


We have mainly after 4 too. I'm hoping a full day gets put in tomorrow and mostly sunny on Tuesday. After that, I don't care.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2142739 said:


> Man I must have missed the memo to make my lawn crew work today to get ahead... Guys are out everywhere


I wonder how many companies are realizing why I used to work on weekends even before I did my schools.

It's so nice to go into banks, industrial places, places closed on the weekend, do your thing, not worry about people in the way, etc.

Especially if you have any employees that work a regular M-F job and want the weekend money.


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;2142737 said:


> You can be the guinea pig. Wouldn't matter if was a great mower to me anyway. I ha e no dealers down here. Finally got an ex mark dealer. My deere dealer wanted to be a scag dealer. Company head honchos said no. They believe scag would out sell the deeres. I told him I would have have bought 2 cheetahs from him. He said it's at least a dozen mowers he could have sold just from word of mouth


You can't sell mowers on here say.


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;2142736 said:


> Camden, what's the info on the answering service again? I misplaced it


Answer National. I don't have any more info in front of me at the moment.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;2142745 said:


> Answer National. I don't have any more info in front of me at the moment.


Thank you sir. I searched and got info I need on the Internet machine.

Does anyone know the movie that phrase is from?


----------



## 60Grit

jimslawnsnow;2142746 said:


> Thank you sir. I searched and got info I need on the Internet machine.
> 
> Does anyone know the movie that phrase is from?


Dunno...but you should tell Cityguy.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Dahl seems to think mid-morning and again in the afternoon


----------



## cbservicesllc

CJ's Outdoor;2142747 said:


> Dunno...but you should tell Cityguy.




Was that you on 169 NB early this afternoon?


----------



## CityGuy

CJ's Outdoor;2142747 said:


> Dunno...but you should tell Cityguy.


I wouldn't talk there mr lurker.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CJ's Outdoor;2142747 said:


> Dunno...but you should tell Cityguy.


Are you the same cj that I bought a skid sprayer from that wasn't winterized properly?


----------



## CityGuy

Had some fun at the old FD reunion this afternoon. Saw people I haven't seen in years and got to tell some of the history of the dept. 

82° and a few clouds.


----------



## 60Grit

cbservicesllc;2142749 said:


> Was that you on 169 NB early this afternoon?


I was on 169 earlier. Think I only made it as far north as 62, though.


----------



## 60Grit

jimslawnsnow;2142752 said:


> Are you the same cj that I bought a skid sprayer from that wasn't winterized properly?[/QUOTE
> 
> Nope...wasn't me.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2142743 said:


> I wonder how many companies are realizing why I used to work on weekends even before I did my schools.
> 
> It's so nice to go into banks, industrial places, places closed on the weekend, do your thing, not worry about people in the way, etc.


I love working on Weekends for the reasons above. We were all over town today and I tend to notice lawn guys now, I thought to myself I would way rather mow some of these places when their empty on weekends. It just makes sense. If you want to keep crews at five days a week run Wed-Sunday or something if you do commercial stuff.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;2142756 said:


> I love working on Weekends for the reasons above. We were all over town today and I tend to notice lawn guys now, I thought to myself I would way rather mow some of these places when their empty on weekends. It just makes sense. If you want to keep crews at five days a week run Wed-Sunday or something if you do commercial stuff.


Not all commercials areally closed on weekends. I have only one that's closed weekends. They are hard to find down this way besides a few pidly banks. I prayed round up at some today and went early before opening so I didn't need to worry about people


----------



## cbservicesllc

CJ's Outdoor;2142754 said:


> I was on 169 earlier. Think I only made it as far north as 62, though.


I was in South Bloomington going home from Shakopee


----------



## CityGuy

Nws says rain after 4 pm yet hourly shows 70% chance at 7 am.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2142760 said:


> I was in South Bloomington going home from Shakopee


Geez, and here I drove past you, driving past Drake's house to CJ's, then to Lakeville.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2142762 said:


> Geez, and here I drove past you, driving past Drake's house to CJ's, then to Lakeville.


And here I was in Stacy again today. Even saw a lower case d at the Quik trip! Bonus!!!


----------



## Drakeslayer

cbservicesllc;2142760 said:


> I was in South Bloomington going home from Shakopee


What were you doing at SSS shop on Sunday?


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2142760 said:


> I was in South Bloomington going home from Shakopee


Should have stopped by. I was back at noon.



jimslawnsnow;2142757 said:


> Not all commercials areally closed on weekends. I have only one that's closed weekends. They are hard to find down this way besides a few pidly banks. I prayed round up at some today and went early before opening so I didn't need to worry about people


Well I know several are not closed all day but I was on about five retail places today and you could have had all of them to yourself from 6:00 a.m to 11:00.



LwnmwrMan22;2142762 said:


> Geez, and here I drove past you, driving past Drake's house to CJ's, then to Lakeville.


You should have stopped by too. I would have bought you guys Culvers. ussmileyflag


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;2142765 said:


> What were you doing at SSS shop on Sunday?


Stalkers....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2142770 said:


> Should have stopped by. I was back at noon.
> 
> Well I know several are not closed all day but I was on about five retail places today and you could have had all of them to yourself from 6:00 a.m to 11:00.
> 
> You should have stopped by too. I would have bought you guys Culvers. ussmileyflag


Anytime I get south of the river I have to go to Cracker Barrel. At least that's what the wife tells me.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2142773 said:


> Anytime I get south of the river I have to go to Cracker Barrel. At least that's what the wife tells me.


I've never been to Cracker Barrel. I should try it sometime.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;2142780 said:


> I've never been to Cracker Barrel. I should try it sometime.


They are not what they used to be. Like most places


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2142780 said:


> I've never been to Cracker Barrel. I should try it sometime.


It's one of my wife's favorite restaurants. Chicken N dumplings. I've learned to think it's okay.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2142765 said:


> What were you doing at SSS shop on Sunday?


Stealing stuff duh...


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2142770 said:


> Should have stopped by. I was back at noon.
> 
> Well I know several are not closed all day but I was on about five retail places today and you could have had all of them to yourself from 6:00 a.m to 11:00.
> 
> You should have stopped by too. I would have bought you guys Culvers. ussmileyflag


Dang, I missed Culver's!


----------



## CityGuy

68° and cloudy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Unless that whole radar is going to dry up REAL quick, sure looks like it's raining before 4 pm.


----------



## CityGuy

Lots of lightening to the west/northwest.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2142793 said:


> Unless that whole radar is going to dry up REAL quick, sure looks like it's raining before 4 pm.


Yeah, guess Dahl might be right...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2142800 said:


> Yeah, guess Dahl might be right...


Dahl said rain in the morning??? I'm glad I didn't second guess NWS then and had my guys leave 15 minutes ago.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2142803 said:


> Dahl said rain in the morning??? I'm glad I didn't second guess NWS then and had my guys leave 15 minutes ago.


What I AM second guessing though is whether or not to finish painting curbs and speed bumps today. I don't want to get 75% done and have it start raining.

I think I might just go mow today. Help the guys make sure Monday's list is done, maybe ahead a hair. Then paint tomorrow when Marler says it'll be sunny and 84.


----------



## qualitycut

Yea looks like rain in the next hour or 2


----------



## ryde307

I pulled other guys off other work to mow. Trying to get ahead. It looks like Wed - Fri are not going to be great.


----------



## ryde307

Anyone know where I can get a CAT 3126 motor from?
The dump we bought started to have issues on Friday. Left a puddle and smelt like diesel. Open the hood and the whole coolant bottle was full of diesel. The cups the injectors are in cracked and its sending fuel pressure into the cooling system. At this point we are basically running it till it dies and then trying to swap motors later this week if we can find one.


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;2142807 said:


> Anyone know where I can get a CAT 3126 motor from?
> The dump we bought started to have issues on Friday. Left a puddle and smelt like diesel. Open the hood and the whole coolant bottle was full of diesel. The cups the injectors are in cracked and its sending fuel pressure into the cooling system. At this point we are basically running it till it dies and then trying to swap motors later this week if we can find one.


Check with DNE. Might have a line on one for you.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2142805 said:


> Yea looks like rain in the next hour or 2


Sho does. The Rap has had a noon start since early this morning when I looked.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Sprinkles. Rain.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2142812 said:


> Sprinkles. Rain.


Hopefully it stays away from the East Side until noon 1 o'clock.


----------



## Camden

ryde307;2142807 said:


> Anyone know where I can get a CAT 3126 motor from?
> The dump we bought started to have issues on Friday. Left a puddle and smelt like diesel. Open the hood and the whole coolant bottle was full of diesel. The cups the injectors are in cracked and its sending fuel pressure into the cooling system. At this point we are basically running it till it dies and then trying to swap motors later this week if we can find one.


Those are extremely common engines. Here's a whole list of them for sale:

http://www.truckpaper.com/listings/...5&mdltxt=3126&manu=caterpillar&hdrso=category


----------



## NorthernProServ

Light rain in Brooklyn Park


----------



## SSS Inc.

Full blown rain in crystal.


----------



## banonea

Barely had any grass girls down here, minute we get some rain and it's going to grow like crazy though


----------



## CityGuy

Few sprinkles here and there but nothing steady yet.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I had to take a shot at NWS on Facebook.


----------



## ryde307

Camden;2142814 said:


> Those are extremely common engines. Here's a whole list of them for sale:
> 
> http://www.truckpaper.com/listings/...5&mdltxt=3126&manu=caterpillar&hdrso=category


I should have clarified does anyone know where I could get an old stick new one or a used one someone has a connection to . I know it's coming and know a couple companies that keep one on the shelf as a spare. Looking for something like that.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Dry again. Almost called it a day. Glad I didn't.


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;2142807 said:


> Anyone know where I can get a CAT 3126 motor from?
> The dump we bought started to have issues on Friday. Left a puddle and smelt like diesel. Open the hood and the whole coolant bottle was full of diesel. The cups the injectors are in cracked and its sending fuel pressure into the cooling system. At this point we are basically running it till it dies and then trying to swap motors later this week if we can find one.


You should talk to Ziegler just to see what they charge. I know those are common engines as we have a few but I also think they aren't cheap. I think our mechanics told me once they are $20+


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2142825 said:


> Dry again. Almost called it a day. Glad I didn't.


I don't think we see more rain. NWS already called off the Thunderstorms.

On a side note, Snowguy still trolls Facebook.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2142827 said:


> I don't think we see more rain. NWS already called off the Thunderstorms.
> 
> On a side note, Snowguy still trolls Facebook.


Yeah I think it's done.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2142828 said:


> Yeah I think it's done.


Sucks since I wanted to finish my curbs/bumps, but whatever. Mighta been a bit windy for that anyways.


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;2142807 said:


> Anyone know where I can get a CAT 3126 motor from?
> The dump we bought started to have issues on Friday. Left a puddle and smelt like diesel. Open the hood and the whole coolant bottle was full of diesel. The cups the injectors are in cracked and its sending fuel pressure into the cooling system. At this point we are basically running it till it dies and then trying to swap motors later this week if we can find one.


Ziegler will rebuild it for $20,000 it will have a 4 year unlimited mileage warranty.


----------



## banonea

So dry here that nothing has grown but dandelions......


----------



## cbservicesllc

Poured in Maple Grove earlier


----------



## SSS Inc.

banonea;2142832 said:


> So dry here that nothing has grown but dandelions......


Give an hour or so.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;2142832 said:


> So dry here that nothing has grown but dandelions......


Same up here for the most part. A guy could have started skipping yards next week if it doesn't rain this week.

Odd for the end of May.


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;2142826 said:


> You should talk to Ziegler just to see what they charge. I know those are common engines as we have a few but I also think they aren't cheap. I think our mechanics told me once they are $20+


$17,000. For a new one. 2 year 150,000 mile warranty. Plus install if they did it. There was a place that sells old stock new ones for close to 10K. They however do not have any around right now. Most likley picking up a used one tomorrow. $3500 and we will put it in tomorrow/wed. Hopefully back to work on Thursday. Was hoping to limp this through the week and then swap motors over the weekend so we didn't lose work time but the motor didn't want to go past lunch on Monday and the truck is not back at our shop.



SSS Inc.;2142834 said:


> Give an hour or so.


Dry and hot here already. The rain really didn't slow anything down. We are half done with Tuesdays work already.


----------



## qualitycut

So anyone elses mowing going way faster today? Just me and 1 guy instead of just my two guys and we will finish 3.5 hiurs early


----------



## qualitycut

Would keep mowing but cousin is getting sworn as a police officer today and want to make it to that.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2142828 said:


> Yeah I think it's done.


Seems like its getting hotand humid, some pop up storms later?


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;2142839 said:


> Seems like its getting hotand humid, some pop up storms later?


Probably. It is getting warm.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2142839 said:


> Seems like its getting hotand humid, some pop up storms later?


I'm really having a hard time with NWS. All day yesterday, again this morning "mainly after 4 pm, don't pay attention to the radar".

Then as it's raining "showers will move through the cities this morning, but it will stay cloudy and cool, and not allow storms to develop".

Now it's freaking hot out!!

I agree with the grass growth though. I have 2 guys in one truck, I'm in the other. They've already gotten through the normal stuff that 3 guys last year wouldn't finish, plus an extra one.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2142839 said:


> Seems like its getting hotand humid, some pop up storms later?


Starting to pop in s Mn.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2142837 said:


> So anyone elses mowing going way faster today? Just me and 1 guy instead of just my two guys and we will finish 3.5 hiurs early


My guys were about the same today


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2142839 said:


> Seems like its getting hotand humid, some pop up storms later?


I would think so, especially now that NWS said chance diminished with cloudy and cool weather


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2142843 said:


> My guys were about the same today


Well glad to know it wasn't just because I was helping 7 man hour difference is huge


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2142845 said:


> Well glad to know it wasn't just because I was helping 7 man hour difference is huge


Probably a little bit of both.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Pouring...


----------



## ryde307

cbservicesllc;2142847 said:


> Pouring...


Bright and sunny here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2142848 said:


> Bright and sunny here


Same in Hugo. Headed home to grill some steaks then head back out and start up 2 irrigation systems.


----------



## ryde307

At the doc trying to get a new license. Lost it on derby day somehow and forgot I don't have one. Couldn't get a drink on Sat so remembered I should probably get a new one.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Wishing we did that 20 yard Mulch job today, put it off thinking it was going to be a wash. Knew at 1pm we make a mistake but by then it was to late to mak3 a go at it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2142850 said:


> At the doc trying to get a new license. Lost it on derby day somehow and forgot I don't have one. Couldn't get a drink on Sat so remembered I should probably get a new one.


Not sure, but I usually go to the DMV to get a new license.

However, been so long since I've had action, maybe I'll go get a hernia check as well.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Sitting at Buffalo ford getting a oil chnage, sky is black to the west


----------



## CityGuy

Severe thunderstorm warning for Wright County.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2142854 said:


> Severe thunderstorm warning for Wright County.


Yeah just saw that, and coming my way... good call on the strong/severe thunderstorm threat diminishing NWS! Thumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2142855 said:


> Yeah just saw that, and coming my way... good call on the strong/severe thunderstorm threat diminishing NWS! Thumbs Up


Looks bad but big disappointment. Little rain and wind


----------



## unit28

Check the 500mb vorticity track @ 3 hr on the rap...zzz


----------



## TKLAWN

unit28;2142857 said:


> Check the 500mb vorticity track @ 3 hr on the rap


Looks North and West


----------



## CityGuy

Got dead calm here all of the sudden. 

Calm before the storm?


----------



## CityGuy

Holy downpour.......


----------



## Green Grass

NorthernProServ;2142853 said:


> Sitting at Buffalo ford getting a oil chnage, sky is black to the west


Are you lost?


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2142852 said:


> Not sure, but I usually go to the DMV to get a new license.
> 
> However, been so long since I've had action, maybe I'll go get a hernia check as well.


I should proof read. Dmv.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2142835 said:


> Same up here for the most part. A guy could have started skipping yards next week if it doesn't rain this week.
> 
> Odd for the end of May.


We only mowed the few we skipped last week.


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;2142842 said:


> Starting to pop in s Mn.


Rained here for about 2 hours. Done now and cooler......


----------



## unit28

No dbz gain.........


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like about 2 inches in the rain gauge so far today.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Green Grass;2142861 said:


> Are you lost?


Not really, guess I never posted but we bought a house in Loretto about 1.5 months ago.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Can someone pm me Rock Hard's info. Got a property that needs 100 yards of shredded mulch.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2142869 said:


> Can someone pm me Rock Hard's info. Got a property that needs 100 yards of shredded mulch.


Ever hear of Google? 

http://www.rockhardlandscapesupply.com/


----------



## SSS Inc.

Interesting looking Radar in Central Hennepin. #Hook. #Gain turned way up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2142871 said:


> Ever hear of Google?
> 
> http://www.rockhardlandscapesupply.com/


My NSFW filter would have kicked in.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2142873 said:


> My NSFW filter would have kicked in.


Everything is safe at work for me.

#hotchicks


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2142868 said:


> Not really, guess I never posted but we bought a house in Loretto about 1.5 months ago.


Well now that makes sense... Thumbs Up

Land too? Room to store stuff???


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2142872 said:


> Interesting looking Radar in Central Hennepin. #Hook. #Gain turned way up.


Headed right for me too!


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2142874 said:


> Everything is safe at work for me.
> 
> #hotchicks


Yeah baby!


----------



## CityGuy

And yet another round of heavy rain and lightning.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2142869 said:


> Can someone pm me Rock Hard's info. Got a property that needs 100 yards of shredded mulch.


Ask for Trevor. Tell him Andy sent you. Might save some money if you do


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2142874 said:


> Everything is safe at work for me. if
> 
> #hotchicks


Usually the same, except for when I don't close out the browser and one of the kids gets on the computer.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sooooooo..... it's pouring rain here, and I just got a text from a guy wondering why we haven't gotten his irrigation running yet.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2142888 said:


> Sooooooo..... it's pouring rain here, and I just got a text from a guy wondering why we haven't gotten his irrigation running yet.


Yeah, unbelievable the amount of service calls today and over the weekend... even with all the reports with 3" of rain this week...


----------



## Green Grass

NorthernProServ;2142868 said:


> Not really, guess I never posted but we bought a house in Loretto about 1.5 months ago.


Congrats I probably drive by once a week.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2142885 said:


> Ask for Trevor. Tell him Andy sent you. Might save some money if you do


What they get per yard again?


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;2142893 said:


> Congrats I probably drive by once a week.


Sounds like you drive by everyone's place once a week!


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2142894 said:


> What they get per yard again?


100 yards colored is $22. Hardwood I'm not sure.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Speaking of mulch, it's funny not telling your employees that they'll be doing mulch work first thing Monday morning and having the trucks loaded and hidden. 2 Mondays in a row now. It won't be 3 as next Monday is a holiday. 

And speaking of Monday as a holiday, who wants to bet lawn dude will be out mowing his schools and posting pics?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2142897 said:


> Speaking of mulch, it's funny not telling your employees that they'll be doing mulch work first thing Monday morning and having the trucks loaded and hidden. 2 Mondays in a row now. It won't be 3 as next Monday is a holiday.
> 
> And speaking of Monday as a holiday, who wants to bet lawn dude will be out mowing his schools and posting pics?


Nah, schools will be mowed Saturday. Maybe even Friday since my kids' schools are closed for a 4 day weekend.

But yeah, seeing as we fly out to PA on June 1, I'll be working Monday somewhere.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2142898 said:


> Nah, schools will be mowed Saturday. Maybe even Friday since my kids' schools are closed for a 4 day weekend.
> 
> But yeah, seeing as we fly out to PA on June 1, I'll be working Monday somewhere.


Plus, seeing as it's supposed to rain every day after tomorrow, I'm betting there will be quite a few people working Monday if it ain't raining.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2142896 said:


> 100 yards colored is $22. Hardwood I'm not sure.


That's the biggest issue. Where it's going, I don't have room to put 100 yards at a time. I barely have enough room to park my 1 ton dump.

Same place we tore out the mulch and installed last spring, they had us patch in where the plow tore out the mulch in spots. Now there's new mulch in place, next to faded mulch.

Now they want all new topdressed mulch again.


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;2142895 said:


> Sounds like you drive by everyone's place once a week!


Just your office your house is to far away and there is no way I am going to SSS hood!


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2142900 said:


> That's the biggest issue. Where it's going, I don't have room to put 100 yards at a time. I barely have enough room to park my 1 ton dump.
> 
> Same place we tore out the mulch and installed last spring, they had us patch in where the plow tore out the mulch in spots. Now there's new mulch in place, next to faded mulch.
> 
> Now they want all new topdressed mulch again.


It is delivered on a walking floor truck. It's very easy to string in out and if you guys get after it quickly it will go away. OR they dump in a huge pile and it takes up less space.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2142902 said:


> It is delivered on a walking floor truck. It's very easy to string in out and if you guys get after it quickly it will go away. OR they dump in a huge pile and it takes up less space.


Yeah, about 70 yards of it has to go in a courtyard, up 8 stairs, with no way to access with any equipment other than wheelbarrows.

There's no getting after it quickly, unless I can find about 20 highschool kids and borrow 17 more wheelbarrows.

Lastly, it's on city streets, between Minneapolis and St. Paul. Nowhere to leave the large pile.

When we did the project last year, we would get 10 yards at a time in dump trailers, then rotate out the trailers. That way if anyone needed to leave where we were double parked, at least we could move out of their way.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2142903 said:


> Yeah, about 70 yards of it has to go in a courtyard, up 8 stairs, with no way to access with any equipment other than wheelbarrows.
> 
> There's no getting after it quickly, unless I can find about 20 highschool kids and borrow 17 more wheelbarrows.
> 
> Lastly, it's on city streets, between Minneapolis and St. Paul. Nowhere to leave the large pile.
> 
> When we did the project last year, we would get 10 yards at a time in dump trailers, then rotate out the trailers. That way if anyone needed to leave where we were double parked, at least we could move out of their way.


Then mulching by Mark might be best. Blows it in. He charges x you charge y and make you $15 a yard and never touch it!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2142905 said:


> Then mulching by Mark might be best. Blows it in. He charges x you charge y and make you $15 a yard and never touch it!


Yeah, not sure who's running it now. Not sure if Paul is still running it, or his kid, or if they sold it too. There's another one..... Minnesota Mulch or something like that. Justin is the guy's name. He did the job in Uptown once for me. I might give him a call too.

I've actually used Windscapes on this jobsite twice, made $2,000 just for making a phone call.

But Chuck left (couple years ago) and the new guy never got back to me last time. It was either that, or they doubled their price, I forget.

***** Midwest Groundcovers


----------



## Doughboy12

Sprinkles......attm


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2142906 said:


> Yeah, not sure who's running it now. Not sure if Paul is still running it, or his kid, or if they sold it too. There's another one..... Minnesota Mulch or something like that. Justin is the guy's name. He did the job in Uptown once for me. I might give him a call too.
> 
> I've actually used Windscapes on this jobsite twice, made $2,000 just for making a phone call.
> 
> But Chuck left (couple years ago) and the new guy never got back to me last time. It was either that, or they doubled their price, I forget.
> 
> ***** Midwest Groundcovers


Mulching By Mark is now owned by Mickman...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I suppose it's time to go pound out some irrigation repairs.


----------



## CityGuy

62° and clear


----------



## CityGuy

Gauge had 3" in it from yesterday and over night.


----------



## CityGuy

Reports of 6" in Cocato and 5he culverts look like it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

With a rain day I might have to make some surprise visits to these people that owe me money.


----------



## CityGuy

River is high and flowing fast. Overflow areas are full too.


----------



## qualitycut

#swalls.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Excellent


----------



## mnlefty

LwnmwrMan22;2142938 said:


> Excellent


Time to play irrigation ninja warrior.


----------



## cbservicesllc

DOT sting in Crystal... my guys have been there an hour already...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2142941 said:


> DOT sting in Crystal... my guys have been there an hour already...


Lovely..........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh oh.......


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2142941 said:


> DOT sting in Crystal... my guys have been there an hour already...


Where????? We're on bass lake road.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Now I've got the cops from crystal on my project. I wonder if they're waiting to pounce when the trucks leave.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2142945 said:


> Now I've got the cops from crystal on my project. I wonder if they're waiting to pounce when the trucks leave.


Hope not. What a joke I'd they do


----------



## qualitycut

Someone lost a small trailer on 94


----------



## CityGuy

72° and beautiful out


----------



## CityGuy

This road needs a mill and overlay not a bandaide.


----------



## qualitycut

Cafe Minneapolis.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2142950 said:


> Cafe Minneapolis.


No doubt. I hate that city.


----------



## Bill1090

I thought it was supposed to rain?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2142953 said:


> I thought it was supposed to rain?


You haven't followed along well. Today was the only day it WASN'T supposed to rain.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2142954 said:


> You haven't followed along well. Today was the only day it WASN'T supposed to rain.


Right you are.


----------



## qualitycut

Guys are on tomorrows list as of 2pm


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2142951 said:


> No doubt. I hate that city.


LOL!!! Trying to get through uptown.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2142957 said:


> LOL!!! Trying to get through uptown.


Take care of my property while you're there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Interesting day to be planting trees downtown Minneapolis.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2142961 said:


> Interesting day to be planting trees downtown Minneapolis.


You should be in Crystal.


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2142876 said:


> Well now that makes sense... Thumbs Up
> 
> Land too? Room to store stuff???


Yes and yes. 

Trying to keep a split between here and Crystal right now, so far working out good.

Might be building a second garage next spring.


----------



## qualitycut

Was by calahoun earlier wow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2142962 said:


> You should be in Crystal.


You should be at the rooftop party rooms/patios.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

What causes 7 of my 8 ninebarks to look like this?


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;2142970 said:


> What causes 7 of my 8 ninebarks to look like this?


Too much potting soil and not enough dirt? Poor root development.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;2142971 said:


> Too much potting soil and not enough dirt? Poor root development.


COULD be for these 4, but I have 4 more between 2 banks, and at 1 bank, one tree looks new, one has decent growth 1/2 way up. The other bank, both look just like this one. These bank ones have new dirt.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2142970 said:


> What causes 7 of my 8 ninebarks to look like this?


We have never had any luck with the nine bark trees. Quit selling them even. Shouldn't there be a bunch of #hotchicks in this picture?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2142975 said:


> We have never had any luck with the nine bark trees. Quit selling them even. Shouldn't there be a bunch of #hotchicks in this picture?


:laughing: I tried, to the left of the tree, but a guy doesn't want to be obvious.

And your report does not make me happy that I'm replacing these trees.


----------



## Greenery

Drakeslayer;2142975 said:


> We have never had any luck with the nine bark trees. Quit selling them even. Shouldn't there be a bunch of #hotchicks in this picture?


I've noticed more and more of the bush form dieing off the last few years.


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2142971 said:


> Too much potting soil and not enough dirt? Poor root development.


I was thinking piss and vomit


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;2142980 said:


> I was thinking piss and vomit


Lol that too.

When my gramps was getting older and stopped giving any cafes he would whip it out in the rainbow foods parking lot and "water" the planters.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## Greenery

Looks like you could just cut the top off the one and call it a dwarf.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;2142984 said:


> Looks like you could just cut the top off the one and call it a dwarf.


That's what I plan on doing at my house.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2142944 said:


> Where????? We're on bass lake road.


My guys got pinched on Douglas South of CR 9... Trailer got red tagged, right turn signal/stop inop, I was in Buffalo on a project... Some issue in the trailer I haven't figured out yet...


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2142945 said:


> Now I've got the cops from crystal on my project. I wonder if they're waiting to pounce when the trucks leave.


Crystal cops were rounding everyone up...


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2142956 said:


> Guys are on tomorrows list as of 2pm


That's about where my guys would have been...


----------



## Greenery

Dot was hanging out in Delano today also.


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2142990 said:


> Crystal cops were rounding everyone up...


Some how we did not see a one today, but was only down bass lake once.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS Inc.;2142944 said:


> Where????? We're on bass lake road.


Saw you or someone getting on 169 south on my way home.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2142977 said:


> :laughing: I tried, to the left of the tree, but a guy doesn't want to be obvious.
> 
> And your report does not make me happy that I'm replacing these trees.


Don't worry, I saw your effort... good try!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;2142984 said:


> Looks like you could just cut the top off the one and call it a dwarf.


Honestly that's what I would do, kind of like with Birch clumps I've had issues before...


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2142989 said:


> My guys got pinched on Douglas South of CR 9... Trailer got red tagged, right turn signal/stop inop, I was in Buffalo on a project... Some issue in the trailer I haven't figured out yet...


That stinks. Somehow we escaped. Our trucks apparently went past them about 20 times. Two guys were followed but never stopped.



NorthernProServ;2142994 said:


> Saw you or someone getting on 169 south on my way home.


It could have been me. I was hauling a milling machine with a conveyor. There would have been a few rollers, bobcats, paver etc. also.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Holy cafe it's hot out. It had to be said


----------



## NorthernProServ

jimslawnsnow;2142999 said:


> Holy cafe it's hot out. It had to be said


Snowguy would have said it by 10 am !

:laughing:


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;2142999 said:


> Holy cafe it's hot out. It had to be said


Doh kay!.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

One of my guys is still mowing.

Just left a house for a shut in we mow.

Neighbors came over and asked if we knew the guy died. Joe said no. They said that yesterday they had the police do a welfare check and he'd been in his house, dead for a while. 

My guy said that there were quite a few flies around one of the windows last week. 

A guy I mowed and plowed for 10 years. I've never seen anyone at or around the house.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2143004 said:


> One of my guys is still mowing.
> 
> Just left a house for a shut in we mow.
> 
> Neighbors came over and asked if we knew the guy died. Joe said no. They said that yesterday they had the police do a welfare check and he'd been in his house, dead for a while.
> 
> My guy said that there were quite a few flies around one of the windows last week.
> 
> A guy I mowed and plowed for 10 years. I've never seen anyone at or around the house.


That's not the creepy looking farmhouse from a few years back is it?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2143005 said:


> That's not the creepy looking farmhouse from a few years back is it?


No, but the house would be along those lines.

Rambler, can't mow the back yard because it's too overgrown, septic is usually backed up in the yard, etc.


----------



## andersman02

cbservicesllc;2142996 said:


> Honestly that's what I would do, kind of like with Birch clumps I've had issues before...


I used two of those Ninebark trees on a project a few years back, both had the same problem and we're replaced, they are doing better now but will not prefect. I don't use them anymore, seems they die back too much and want to suckered out


----------



## Drakeslayer

andersman02;2143008 said:


> I used two of those Ninebark trees on a project a few years back, both had the same problem and we're replaced, they are doing better now but will not prefect. I don't use them anymore, seems they die back too much and want to suckered out


The People have voted. Don't plant Diablo Ninebark ornamental trees!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2143009 said:


> The People have voted. Don't plant Diablo Ninebark ornamental trees!!!!!


Looks that way. The ones that were planted last summer were SummerWine Ninebark.

Not sure what to do. I replaced 1 on my rooftop, but 3 more need to be done. Do I pull the 1 and eat the cost in all 4?? Feel a bit sheepish telling my customer to put these 4 in, yet they all die.

Will Gertens warranty them? Never had stuff tried to be warrantied before.

I suppose I'll ask next week.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2143010 said:


> Looks that way. The ones that were planted last summer were SummerWine Ninebark.
> 
> Not sure what to do. I replaced 1 on my rooftop, but 3 more need to be done. Do I pull the 1 and eat the cost in all 4?? Feel a bit sheepish telling my customer to put these 4 in, yet they all die.
> 
> Will Gertens warranty them? Never had stuff tried to be warrantied before.
> 
> I suppose I'll ask next week.


Only if you pay retail usually


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2143010 said:


> Looks that way. The ones that were planted last summer were SummerWine Ninebark.
> 
> Not sure what to do. I replaced 1 on my rooftop, but 3 more need to be done. Do I pull the 1 and eat the cost in all 4?? Feel a bit sheepish telling my customer to put these 4 in, yet they all die.
> 
> Will Gertens warranty them? Never had stuff tried to be warrantied before.
> 
> I suppose I'll ask next week.


 I don't think Gertens will warranty wholesale plant material. Quality might know

Edit: quality answered


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2143011 said:


> Only if you pay retail usually


Same with my local shop.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I suppose I go back to a miniature flowering crab type tree now.

Or maybe a thornless Hawthorn.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2143014 said:


> I suppose I go back to a miniature flowering crab type tree now.
> 
> Or maybe a thornless Hawthorn.


Maybe a #3 Karl Foerester! Guaranteed not to die.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2143015 said:


> Maybe a #3 Karl Foerester! Guaranteed not to die.


We already have the rooftop surrounded with Flame Grass. Not sure that'll work.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Wholesale? WTF? No one sells wholesale down here


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2143017 said:


> Wholesale? WTF? No one sells wholesale down here


So you pay the same as any homeowner that goes in?


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2143017 said:


> Wholesale? WTF? No one sells wholesale down here


Huh..........?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2143018 said:


> So you pay the same as any homeowner that goes in?


Yes....... unless maybey i drive up there, but then what's the point?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2143020 said:


> Yes....... unless maybey i drive up there, but then what's the point?


Hmmmm weird. There is a place south of Lakeville that does.


----------



## Drakeslayer

jimslawnsnow;2143017 said:


> Wholesale? WTF? No one sells wholesale down here


Remind me of your installed price again. Wasn't it $45 or so?


----------



## Drakeslayer

Must be running out of things to say.


----------



## ryde307

Bano I was in your neighborhood today. Drove to wykoff, MN to get a motor for our dump. If you're looking for a decent motorcycle ride head out SW of town on CR 1.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2143017 said:


> Wholesale? WTF? No one sells wholesale down here


sergeants nursery in Rochester dose, but no warranty, hence why I buy retail.....


----------



## banonea

ryde307;2143024 said:


> Bano I was in your neighborhood today. Drove to wykoff, MN to get a motor for our dump. If you're looking for a decent motorcycle ride head out SW of town on CR 1.


I know that road like the back of my hand and yes it is LOTS of fun. should have messaged me for lunch and a shop tour ......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sweet...picked up poison ivy somewhere.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Someone must have the gained turned up.

Checked NE, there's no warnings posted. Looking at this radar, you'd think it was nothing but death and destruction.


----------



## CityGuy

64° and partly cloudy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Red sun in the morning, sailor's warning.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2143030 said:


> Red sun in the morning, sailor's warning.


Yea looks like it's going to get nasty later


----------



## CityGuy

Feels muggy out already. Going to get nasty later I think.


----------



## CityGuy

Lynch says 1 to possibly 2 inches of rain is possible today. We don't need that much more out here. We're already floating.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Wow I am in a lot of pain this am. Was really hoping for a rain day. It's not looking good for that again


----------



## qualitycut

A bottle of Claritin sounds good about now.


----------



## qualitycut

Looks like a hour or so til downpour time


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2143042 said:


> Looks like a hour or so til downpour time


Take that back. I need another hour and a half.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2143043 said:


> Take that back. I need another hour and a half.


Im mowimg alone. Told them to stay home since the one guy cant start till 9 anyway.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2143043 said:


> Take that back. I need another hour and a half.


I need 4......


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2143045 said:


> I need 4......


I could probably use four myself but I don't want to get greedy. Let's just say if it rains in the next 1.5 hours I'll have quite the mess.


----------



## Doughboy12

SSS Inc.;2143046 said:


> I could probably use four myself but I don't want to get greedy. Let's just say if it rains in the next 1.5 hours I'll have quite the mess.


Looks like a small cell just started to pop south of Quality. Ahead of the "curve."


----------



## banonea

Just starting to rain here......


----------



## Doughboy12

Raining here. Attm


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Holy rain. Got at least an inch so far


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2143047 said:


> Looks like a small cell just started to pop south of Quality. Ahead of the "curve."


Yea just headed back north to hopefully get 2 more in. Then only have 5 to finish tomorrow.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2143050 said:


> Holy rain. Got at least an inch so far


Is that like holy water?


----------



## Doughboy12

Well thanks to that burst my project may not get the 2 hour window I needed.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2143043 said:


> Take that back. I need another hour and a half.


I need 4......


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Getting a massive downpour here in Lake Minnetonka area


----------



## Doughboy12

Looks like the storm just took a left turn. Was going north, now headed northwest.


----------



## Drakeslayer

And we're done!!!


----------



## Bill1090

I got nothing yet.


----------



## ryde307

On of those weeks.


----------



## Doughboy12

My favorite. Hot humid and sticky. NOT.


----------



## ryde307

We have guys in 3 different areas. 2 are rained out waiting for a small break to try and finish. The other is somewhat dry and need an hour or so to finish. 
The good is the lawn crew is a full day + ahead already.


----------



## Doughboy12

Fully in it now. Looks to be over in an hour though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1 more hour and we woulda had the high school mowed.


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12;2143060 said:


> My favorite. Hot humid and sticky. NOT.


Welcome to the wonderful world of landscaping. :waving:


----------



## snowman55

who has a vacuum truck for rock removal?


----------



## andersman02

Not sure about a truck but crown rental rents a Rockvac that you tow behind a truck. Used it once not too bad


----------



## NorthernProServ

snowman55;2143067 said:


> who has a vacuum truck for rock removal?


Ceres mulch, up to 5" Dia. I believe.


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;2143053 said:


> Well thanks to that burst my project may not get the 2 hour window I needed.


Ware ya been, havent seen a post in a while.......


----------



## Green Grass

snowman55;2143067 said:


> who has a vacuum truck for rock removal?


You now????


----------



## Camden

NorthernProServ;2143069 said:


> Ceres mulch, up to 5" Dia. I believe.


5 INCHES??? Holy smokes!


----------



## qualitycut

Looking for a shrub or something that's about 4 ft tall now for a screen along an alley 50ft long


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2143077 said:


> Looking for a shrub or something that's about 4 ft tall now for a screen along an alley 50ft long


Ninebark????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2143078 said:


> Ninebark????


He said shrub, not tree.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I wonder if tonight's game is still on??


----------



## banonea

Getting a little rain here......


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2143080 said:


> He said shrub, not tree.


I was talking about Tiny Wine Ninebark Shrub


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2143084 said:


> I was talking about Tiny Wine Ninebark Shrub


Well, now that you clarified......


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2143085 said:


> Well, now that you clarified......


True....just razzing you.:waving:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2143087 said:


> True....just razzing you.:waving:


Nah, I know.

Think I'll scrape the deck, get new blades on this Altoz and head back to the high school once my youngest has his homework done. I'd like to at least get that done.


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone have a cheaper than .26 cents a sq ft sod place?


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2143071 said:


> Ware ya been, havent seen a post in a while.......


Self imposed time out.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2143090 said:


> Self imposed time out.


You're such a trouble maker


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I was shocked at how clean this deck is underneath.



Figured I'd be scraping away.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2143092 said:


> I was shocked at how clean this deck is underneath.
> 
> 
> 
> Figured I'd be scraping away.


How those blades work?


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2143083 said:


> Getting a little rain here......


Wow. Just under 5" here this week.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2143097 said:


> How those blades work?


Those come stock. Just mowed for an hour with high lifts (nonmulching) and it's way better.

The mulchers wanted to throw "pods" of grass out. Now the grass is fanned out the whole width of the discharge chute.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2143099 said:


> Those come stock. Just mowed for an hour with high lifts (nonmulching) and it's way better.
> 
> The mulchers wanted to throw "pods" of grass out. Now the grass is fanned out the whole width of the discharge chute.


Yeah, gator blades blow.

overall good review on the Altoz?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2143100 said:


> Yeah, gator blades blow.
> 
> overall good review on the Altoz?


Yeah, so far. Got 32 hours on it so far.

Djagusch is going to run it on Friday on some city work he does. Maybe he'll chime in this weekend.

Today at the school, the grass had gone to seed. It was hard to mow full speed in second gear and get a crisp cut of those "straws". In low gear, full speed it did fine.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2143102 said:


> Yeah, so far. Got 32 hours on it so far.
> 
> Djagusch is going to run it on Friday on some city work he does. Maybe he'll chime in this weekend.
> 
> Today at the school, the grass had gone to seed. It was hard to mow full speed in second gear and get a crisp cut of those "straws". In low gear, full speed it did fine.


You must be way behind up there. We've been cutting grass seed for a couple weeks now


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Dang expedition blinker light burned out today. Only a year old. Now I jump in the 14 3500 and the brake light along with the abs light is on. Plus the TCS light


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2143089 said:


> Anyone have a cheaper than .26 cents a sq ft sod place?


Is that better or worse than 1.80 a square yard?


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2143106 said:


> Is that better or worse than 1.80 a square yard?


Wow, you're just as good at math as your guys are with pre-trip inspections. :laughing:

Sorry.........

#$2.34/yd


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2143107 said:


> Wow, you're just as good at math as your guys are with pre-trip inspections. :laughing:
> 
> Sorry.........
> 
> #$2.34/yd


What a Richard!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;2143108 said:


> What a Richard!


I kinda feel bad now.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2143107 said:


> Wow, you're just as good at math as your guys are with pre-trip inspections. :laughing:
> 
> Sorry.........
> 
> #$2.34/yd


Wow!  Hahahaha

Trying to pay attention at training... Thumbs Up


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2143111 said:


> Wow!  Hahahaha
> 
> Trying to pay attention at training... Thumbs Up


Don't lie you are not paying attention.


----------



## ryde307

Don't discredit everyone's math skills most if us ended up lawn jockeys. That should explain enough.


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;2143113 said:


> Don't discredit everyone's math skills most if us ended up lawn jockeys. That should explain enough.


Whoa whoa whoa.....I have a doctorate in asphalt technology.....I'm not a lawn jockey.

Get that engine in?


----------



## SSS Inc.

​


Green Grass;2143112 said:


> Don't lie you are not paying attention.


No he's busy discussing what size play set to build with his wife on FB.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2143115 said:


> ​
> No he's busy discussing what size play set to build with his wife on FB.


Wait, what? There's only one size, King Kong from Rainbow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2143115 said:


> ​
> No he's busy discussing what size play set to build with his wife on FB.


Stalker...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

The owner at the physical therapy place I go to who has 30 some years experience said my injury is consistent with that of someone who's on their feet all day. Like teachers, factory workers and so on. Hmm it's not like I don't walk. When I worked in a farrowing barn I would put on 5 or 6 miles by noon on my feet. I used sander mowers for years. I never would have thought of standing would be so hard on the body. Yes that was sarcasm. But then the experts say sitting all the time will kill you. So what's one do?


----------



## qualitycut

Downpour here. Cafe


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Flood here. I think there was hail too. I forgot about the alarm and opened the deck door to get a better look and set the dang thing off


----------



## CityGuy

62° and clouds


----------



## Bill1090

And they said it wasn't going to rain today. Cafe!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gonna be completely clear here in Uptown in about 17 minutes.


----------



## qualitycut

Its going to be a hot one today


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I can't believe how many guys are out. Standing water all over. Mud tracks make the crooked stripes not look so bad though


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Oh and guess what? Everyone including us is out rolling lawns. Easy money


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2143136 said:


> Oh and guess what? Everyone including us is out rolling lawns. Easy money


How are you fitting it into your 80 work week?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2143136 said:


> Oh and guess what? Everyone including us is out rolling lawns. Easy money


Sounds like it. Then in the fall sell aeration because the yard is compacted.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2143138 said:


> How are you fitting it into your 80 work week?


Since it's so wet after a rain, we just do them then, then head out to mow


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2143144 said:


> Sounds like it. Then in the fall sell aeration because the yard is compacted.


Still not sure about this lawn rolling, if you have some decent lumps yea i can see doing area's


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2143145 said:


> Since it's so wet after a rain, we just do them then, then head out to mow


What are you using?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2143146 said:


> Still not sure about this lawn rolling, if you have some decent lumps yea i can see doing area's


The lawn he is doing now is one of the worst I've seen. It's like they parked semi's in there back yard. I'm guessing since the ruts run the same direction that the long way of the lawn is, the old guy who lives there mowed in the same tracks every time. And the past companies mowed the same too


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Good day for lunch in Dinkytown.


----------



## banonea

Drying out good here. Been out since 7;30. Got 1 of our big ons done and a small.one done. Got 1 big and 2 small oms left then done till Tuesday......


----------



## CityGuy

The smell at this plant/landfill is nauseating. I can't even begin to try to explain it. 

73° and clear


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;2143152 said:


> The smell at this plant/landfill is nauseating. I can't even begin to try to explain it.
> 
> 73° and clear


SSS HD Becker


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2143152 said:


> The smell at this plant/landfill is nauseating. I can't even begin to try to explain it.
> 
> 73° and clear


Try a rendering plant......x1000


----------



## ryde307

banonea;2143155 said:


> Try a rendering plant......x1000


Purina dogfood is in Peoria Illinois. It's also Cat's head quarters. The whole town withing 30 miles smells horrible.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2143155 said:


> Try a rendering plant......x1000


Give you that. Must be a close second.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2143158 said:


> Purina dogfood is in Peoria Illinois. It's also Cat's head quarters. The whole town withing 30 miles smells horrible.


The have big daddys strip club though


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone have any knowledge in dealing with run off. Uncles buddy os building a cabin and he needs to make a "berm" at the bottom off the hill. Needs to catch forat inch of water and needs a drawing. Im clueless


----------



## ryde307

Anyone know of a dump box for a large dump truck? Looking for a good shape 17-19' box.


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;2143171 said:


> Anyone know of a dump box for a large dump truck? Looking for a good shape 17-19' box.


Call JR at Midland equipment in Lakeville. Ask him what he's got they build the boxes and sometimes have used to take offs.


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;2143172 said:


> Call JR at Midland equipment in Lakeville. Ask him what he's got they build the boxes and sometimes have used to take offs.


Thanks, I talked with them, crysteel, and J craft already.


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;2143174 said:


> Thanks, I talked with them, crysteel, and J craft already.


Have you tried tow master in Litchfield?


----------



## qualitycut

Looks like I'm heading north in the am


----------



## ryde307

CityGuy;2143176 said:


> Have you tried tow master in Litchfield?


No did not know they would have or make boxes. Thanks I will check with them.


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;2143181 said:


> No did not know they would have or make boxes. Thanks I will check with them.


They make and up fit for cities, county's so may have a used one be able to make one cheap.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hmph.....I wonder how long I've been bleeding.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2143179 said:


> Looks like I'm heading north in the am


You wanna try my Altoz on my schools too?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2143185 said:


> You wanna try my Altoz on my schools too?


Nope........ fish and beer


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2143184 said:


> Hmph.....I wonder how long I've been bleeding.


Once a month since highschool?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2143187 said:


> Once a month since highschool?


Wow........


----------



## B80MACK

qualitycut;2143165 said:


> Anyone have any knowledge in dealing with run off. Uncles buddy os building a cabin and he needs to make a "berm" at the bottom off the hill. Needs to catch forat inch of water and needs a drawing. Im clueless


I thought I would chime in and let you know what I know. In Massachusetts they call it a retention pond. Usually a home owner or business has to have a drawing done by an engineer. The engineer has to figure out how much runoff and design a pond to hold the volume of water it would hold. The ponds I have seen around here are about 30 by 40 about 4 feet deep lined with 4 inch riprap. Hope this helps.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2143165 said:


> Anyone have any knowledge in dealing with run off. Uncles buddy os building a cabin and he needs to make a "berm" at the bottom off the hill. Needs to catch forat inch of water and needs a drawing. Im clueless


Go to the soil and water district or the watershed district for where he's building, possibly lake association if he's on a lake.

Guarantee he can get a grant to put a rain garden in.


----------



## CityGuy

Anybody have an electric hybrid water heater? Been reading up on them and want to know if cost savings are true or not.


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;2143187 said:


> Once a month since highschool?


Ha!!!!!!!!!.........


----------



## andersman02

It was a Bittersweet day today got everything done for the week mowing but broke spindle/ bracket on the Pro stance. Called the dealer and got it ordered also found out they have a pro turn 460 with 10hrs to use till this one gets repaired next week. Upon getting to the dealer, saw a brand new 48"pro stance sitting in back still in package. Turns out it just got delivered and was mine. (ordered it a few weeks back) get to pick it up tomorrow.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2143190 said:


> Go to the soil and water district or the watershed district for where he's building, possibly lake association if he's on a lake.
> 
> Guarantee he can get a grant to put a rain garden in.


They were out there already, needs a berm with an impression in front the length of the lot to catch water before it hits the lake. Its a new thing. Uncle built last year on the same lake and didn't need it.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2143195 said:


> They were out there already, needs a berm with an impression in front the length of the lot to catch water before it hits the lake. Its a new thing. Uncle built last year on the same lake and didn't need it.


Just draw a cross section of a berm (x' high and x' long) and go build it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2143195 said:


> They were out there already, needs a berm with an impression in front the length of the lot to catch water before it hits the lake. Its a new thing. Uncle built last year on the same lake and didn't need it.


#rainwaterterrorists


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2143196 said:


> Just draw a cross section of a berm (x' high and x' long) and go build it.


Lol that's exactly what I have in mind. Meeting the builder up there tomorrow so will know more.


----------



## SSS Inc.

7 yr. old actually opted for the string and slamming door trick to pull his loose tooth out. It worked.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Finally have a working ac unit


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2143199 said:


> 7 yr. old actually opted for the string and slamming door trick to pull his loose tooth out. It worked.


Should have went live...


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;2143201 said:


> Should have went live...


Exactly!..........


----------



## qualitycut

Sirius xm renewed my subscription automatically. Last time I signed up was 120 or something, have a charge for 270 something!!!


----------



## Drakeslayer

jimslawnsnow;2143200 said:


> Finally have a working ac unit


Any update on the burned out bulb?


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2143204 said:


> Sirius xm renewed my subscription automatically. Last time I signed up was 120 or something, have a charge for 270 something!!!


That's why I never agree to that cafe


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;2143201 said:


> Should have went live...


I was going to but the kid wanted to get it done. I did take a video.

#hotchicks.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2143206 said:


> That's why I never agree to that cafe


Agree to what?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2143204 said:


> Sirius xm renewed my subscription automatically. Last time I signed up was 120 or something, have a charge for 270 something!!!


In 06 I got it for life time for a one time fee of 400. When I sold that dodge to skorum, they sent me a free portable radio with the life time subscription


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2143208 said:


> Agree to what?


Auto renew I would guess


----------



## Drakeslayer

jimslawnsnow;2143209 said:


> In 06 I got it for life time for a one time fee of 400. When I sold that dodge to skorum, they sent me a free portable radio with the life time subscription


Any update on that TCS warning light?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Speaking of renewable memberships. My employee's wife signed up for unlimited car washes from holiday when she worked at a turkey farm. She thought it was for one month. They have been charged monthly for the last 2 years. It's a life time contract and they don't want you to break it. After many phone calls and complaints, they are refunding them the money


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2143207 said:


> I was going to but the kid wanted to get it done. I did take a video.
> 
> #hotchicks.


Saw that on the #


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2143211 said:


> Any update on that TCS warning light?


You're obviously asking for the wrong updates.


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2143210 said:


> Auto renew I would guess


Yea I don't think I did. I'm calling tomorrow. Throw the cancel word around


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Drakeslayer;2143211 said:


> Any update on that TCS warning light?


The EBCM is out they think. If it's not that it's something with the steering I guess. They gave us a new 1500 to drive. It's a wine color lt with the small back door


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2143215 said:


> Yea I don't think I did. I'm calling tomorrow. Throw the cancel word around


That word makes any cable company go into full panic mode. Sometimes when I'm bored I want to call them just harass them


----------



## Drakeslayer

jimslawnsnow;2143216 said:


> The EBCM is out they think. If it's not that it's something with the steering I guess. They gave us a new 1500 to drive. It's a wine color lt with the small back door


What is the EBCM?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Drakeslayer;2143218 said:


> What is the EBCM?


Not exactly sure what it stands for. Obviously it controls the brakes and traction control. It also controls the trailer brakes. This is second hand info. They told the wife and she told me.


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2143219 said:


> Not exactly sure what it stands for. Obviously it controls the brakes and traction control. It also controls the trailer brakes. This is second hand info. They told the wife and she told me.


Electronic 
Break 
Control
Module

"Electronic Brake Control Module (EBCM). The controlling element of the ABS system is a microprocessor-based Electronic Brake Control Module (EBCM). If the vehicle is equipped with traction control, the microprocessor is called the Electronic Brake Traction Control Module (EBTCM)."


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like it's going to be raining sooner than 9 am.


----------



## CityGuy

64° cloudy and breezy


----------



## CityGuy

Hope the rain holds off, I'm going to put my decking on today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2143222 said:


> Looks like it's going to be raining sooner than 9 am.


Now it looks like the rain is scattering . Guess I better go fill the mowers.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2143225 said:


> Now it looks like the rain is scattering . Guess I better go fill the mowers.


Yea, not sure what to think.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2143225 said:


> Now it looks like the rain is scattering . Guess I better go fill the mowers.


Yeah, looking at the radar I am cautiously optimistic I can get everything done by Noon


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2143227 said:


> Yeah, looking at the radar I am cautiously optimistic I can get everything done by Noon


There you go saying stuff like that


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2143227 said:


> Yeah, looking at the radar I am cautiously optimistic I can get everything done by Noon


Same thing I'm hoping for too. Anything after that the guys can start mowing my schools for me since they don't have school today.


----------



## banonea

B80MACK;2143189 said:


> I thought I would chime in and let you know what I know. In Massachusetts they call it a retention pond. Usually a home owner or business has to have a drawing done by an engineer. The engineer has to figure out how much runoff and design a pond to hold the volume of water it would hold. The ponds I have seen around here are about 30 by 40 about 4 feet deep lined with 4 inch riprap. Hope this helps.


Welcom to the nut house......hows things in boston?


----------



## snowman55

jimslawnsnow;2143212 said:


> Speaking of renewable memberships. My employee's wife signed up for unlimited car washes from holiday when she worked at a turkey farm. She thought it was for one month. They have been charged monthly for the last 2 years. It's a life time contract and they don't want you to break it. After many phone calls and complaints, they are refunding them the money


I cancel my credit cards every year. That is one of the reasons.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well, that was a wasted trip to St. Paul. Turning around and calling it a day.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2143238 said:


> Well, that was a wasted trip to St. Paul. Turning around and calling it a day.


Our guys have been on hold but now I'm not sure what to do.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2143239 said:


> Our guys have been on hold but now I'm not sure what to do.


Yeah, we are waiting about 2 blocks, trying to figure out what to do. If we start, it'll start raining in 5 minutes.

If we leave, the rain will stay 2 miles away. I'm very conflicted at the moment.


----------



## qualitycut

Got a 120 credit. Also think i seen a djaughs truck in forest lake.


----------



## qualitycut

Sitting in forest lake with bad fuel filter that was just replaced yesterday.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2143243 said:


> Sitting in forest lake with bad fuel filter that was just replaced yesterday.


Sounds like someone is going to get a a$$ chewing


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We shoulda stayed down there. Rain went around. Had we stayed though, it'd be raining.


----------



## Green Grass

Not a drop of rain at the house leave to go work and it is pouring out


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2143247 said:


> Not a drop of rain at the house leave to go work and it is pouring out


Sprinkling over here now.


----------



## CityGuy

If course as soon as I got the deck tore off and a good small fire started it starts to steady sprinkle.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2143244 said:


> Sounds like someone is going to get a a$$ chewing


My dad! Went to a diesel place avd they spent 45 bleeding it out. Said it happens on these occasionally. Didn't charge me and they were swamped


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2143247 said:


> Not a drop of rain at the house leave to go work and it is pouring out


10 o'clock start. Rough!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2143250 said:


> My dad! Went to a diesel place avd they spent 45 bleeding it out. Said it happens on these occasionally. Didn't charge me and they were swamped


Josh is a good guy at Cutting Edge.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2143251 said:


> 10 o'clock start. Rough!


I have a little helper today so there was not a whole lot planned.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Holy balls. Just looked at the radar again. Guess I made the right call coming home.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Raining good in Shakopee.


----------



## Bill1090

When I die I'd like the weathermen to be my pallbearers, so they can let me down one last time.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Pouring in BP., calling it a day.

About 10 we did not get to, too bad.

3 day weekend here we come.


----------



## CityGuy

So much for getting my deck done. At least the new boards are sitting on it.


----------



## ryde307

Finished all but 1 mowing account. It will get done monday with some of next weeks things.However I still have 3 guys out finishing a small landscape project. I am guessing they are not happy right about now.


----------



## banonea

we got everything done yesterday for the week and are caught up. been in the office doing billing all morning. waiting for a plumber to come look at the building I manage for some backflow preventers on the main water line. city is requiring them on all commercial properties here now I guess.....


----------



## NorthernProServ

ryde307;2143259 said:


> Finished all but 1 mowing account. It will get done monday with some of next weeks things.However I still have 3 guys out finishing a small landscape project. I am guessing they are not happy right about now.


Just saw maple crest at a CVS doing landscaping and they were wearing what appeared to be garbage bags that they were using as rain coats


----------



## mnlefty

NorthernProServ;2143261 said:


> Just saw maple crest at a CVS doing landscaping and they were wearing what appeared to be garbage bags that they were using as rain coats


I always love classy uniforms.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2143256 said:


> When I die I'd like the weathermen to be my pallbearers, so they can let me down one last time.


We about fell over after I read this out loud.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2143254 said:


> Holy balls. Just looked at the radar again. Guess I made the right call coming home.


Yea exploded glad i made the call last night


----------



## Green Grass

NorthernProServ;2143261 said:


> Just saw maple crest at a CVS doing landscaping and they were wearing what appeared to be garbage bags that they were using as rain coats


Nothing but the finest


----------



## ryde307

NorthernProServ;2143261 said:


> Just saw maple crest at a CVS doing landscaping and they were wearing what appeared to be garbage bags that they were using as rain coats


Our guys may or may not be wearing some garbage bags also.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2143266 said:


> Our guys may or may not be wearing some garbage bags also.


When we did that project last spring, there was a box of garbage bags in the truck for the guys that would forget their rain gear.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Finally getting some back relief


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2143269 said:


> Finally getting some back relief


Did you use the lawn roller on it?xysport


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2143271 said:


> Did you use the lawn roller on it?xysport


How's your doing?


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2143261 said:


> Just saw maple crest at a CVS doing landscaping and they were wearing what appeared to be garbage bags that they were using as rain coats


Hahahaha.... I went and bought my guys Frogg Toggs when they were on clearance at Fleet Farm...


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2143272 said:


> How's your doing?


It was fine the next morning... Think it was just a spasm.


----------



## CityGuy

Well between showers I managed to get about1/3 of the deck boards on.


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;2143272 said:


> How's your doing?[/QUOTE
> 
> Nevermind......


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2143281 said:


> jimslawnsnow;2143272 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How's your doing?[/QUOTE
> 
> Nevermind......
Click to expand...


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2143282 said:


> TKLAWN;2143281 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Coors set on refill here sorry....
Click to expand...


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2143283 said:


> qualitycut;2143282 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TKLAWN;2143281 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Coors set on refill here sorry....
> 
> 
> 
> Same here, since 1030am. A few margaritas mixed in.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2143285 said:


> TKLAWN;2143283 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> qualitycut;2143282 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same here, since 1030am. A few margaritas mixed in.
> 
> 
> 
> They give you beer with the new filter?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Drakeslayer

Twins are only down by 1 so far.
Edit: Tied 1-1.


----------



## TKLAWN

Drakeslayer;2143291 said:


> Twins are only down by 1 so far.


Run for 121


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2143291 said:


> Twins are only down by 1 so far.
> Edit: Tied 1-1.


Up 6-1! We're comin! We're comin!


----------



## Drakeslayer

cbservicesllc;2143293 said:


> Up 6-1! We're comin! We're comin!


6-2. There is plenty of time to lose.....


----------



## Camden

Twins roughed up Felix Hernandez which is unheard of. That guy has dominated us for years.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Made it to tick #7 before one was actually stuck this season.

This one was the most stuck in quite a while. My wife had to do some minor extrication.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2143289 said:


> qualitycut;2143285 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TKLAWN;2143283 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They give you beer with the new filter?
> 
> 
> 
> They just bleed it out. I was up north by 1040
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2143297 said:


> Drakeslayer;2143289 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> qualitycut;2143285 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They just bleed it out. I was up north by 1040
> 
> 
> 
> You should have borrowed one of lwnmwrmans dodges and you would have been there by 930.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Bill1090

Muggy out!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2143298 said:


> qualitycut;2143297 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drakeslayer;2143289 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should have borrowed one of lwnmwrmans dodges and you would have been there by 930.
> 
> 
> 
> Correct!!!!!
> 
> Looks like I might get a couple schools done today. I better get roooooollllin'.
> 
> Don't worry Jim. I know most people aren't going to post here over the weekend. I won't keep myself entertained by constantly posting while working all weekend.
> 
> I downloaded plenty of podcasts to do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2143304 said:


> Drakeslayer;2143298 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> qualitycut;2143297 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct!!!!!
> 
> Looks like I might get a couple schools done today. I better get roooooollllin'.
> 
> Don't worry Jim. I know most people aren't going to post here over the weekend. I won't keep myself entertained by constantly posting while working all weekend.
> 
> I downloaded plenty of podcasts to do that.
> 
> 
> 
> But how will we get live, play by play action then??
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Bill1090

And why are the quotes screwing up?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2143306 said:


> And why are the quotes screwing up?


MJD is NOT going to be happy when he gets back from a long weekend and sees 50 quoted posts messed up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2143308 said:


> MJD is NOT going to be happy when he gets back from a long weekend and sees 50 quoted posts messed up.


Wait. That one worked.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;2143306 said:


> And why are the quotes screwing up?


If the quote brackets get screwed up by the first person, they will keep getting screwed up in subsequent replys


----------



## Bill1090

lwnmwrman22;2143309 said:


> wait. That one worked.


Odd........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2143310 said:


> If the quote brackets get screwed up by the first person, they will keep getting screwed up in subsequent replys


Thanks TK.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2143313 said:


> Thanks TK.


Too many blue mountains for him!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2143316 said:


> Too many blue mountains for him!


He was half in the bag way early last night!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2143295 said:


> Twins roughed up Felix Hernandez which is unheard of. That guy has dominated us for years.


Down with King Felix, that was kind of cool!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2143318 said:


> He was half in the bag way early last night!!


Sounds like a drunk, surprised Jim hasnt called him out yet.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2143321 said:


> Sounds like a drunk, surprised Jim hasnt called him out yet.


Probably because he doesn't post about it all the time like someone else on here. Not sure who though.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2143304 said:


> Correct!!!!!
> 
> Looks like I might get a couple schools done today. I better get roooooollllin'.
> 
> Don't worry Jim. I know most people aren't going to post here over the weekend. I won't keep myself entertained by constantly posting while working all weekend.
> 
> I downloaded plenty of podcasts to do that.


Not sure what concern it would be of anyone's if you're working today considering 2 lost rain days this week...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Rain attm...............


----------



## Greenery

cbservicesllc;2143325 said:


> Not sure what concern it would be of anyone's if you're working today considering 2 lost rain days this week...


I'll be working until either it rains or dark, probably a little tomorrow also. Unfortunately I don't have the option of mowing ahead earlier in the week.i do plan on bumping everyone up a day on the schedule after this coming week though.


----------



## cbservicesllc

4 and a half year old in training...









And Maple Lake's Bravest on the job... boat fire on 8...


----------



## Drakeslayer

cbservicesllc;2143330 said:


> 4 and a half year old in training...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Maple Lake's Bravest on the job... boat fire on 8...


How does a boat start on fire on the trailer?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2143330 said:


> 4 and a half year old in training...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Maple Lake's Bravest on the job... boat fire on 8...


How does that happen? The boat fire.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;2143329 said:


> I'll be working until either it rains or dark, probably a little tomorrow also. Unfortunately I don't have the option of mowing ahead earlier in the week.i do plan on bumping everyone up a day on the schedule after this coming week though.


I hear you there... we are mostly residential, so we keep everyone on schedule the best we can. Longer days Mon-Thur, half day Fridays... Crew worked even later Tuesday and Thursday plus through the rain on Friday to finish...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2143331 said:


> How does a boat start on fire on the trailer?





jimslawnsnow;2143332 said:


> How does that happen? The boat fire.


Started in the back and appeared to involve the engine... leaking fuel/hot motor or something I suppose... or electrical


----------



## qualitycut

Its against my religion to work on the weekends


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;2143335 said:


> Its against my religion to work on the weekends


The religion of porcelain?

Trust me, I belong to that same cult and am making changes to minimize my sins.


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2143321 said:


> Sounds like a drunk, surprised Jim hasnt called him out yet.


Why not.....


----------



## andersman02

cbservicesllc;2143333 said:


> I hear you there... we are mostly residential, so we keep everyone on schedule the best we can. Longer days Mon-Thur, half day Fridays... Crew worked even later Tuesday and Thursday plus through the rain on Friday to finish...


Exactly the same as us


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If I wasn't going to the East Coast on Wednesday, I'd not be working today.


----------



## CityGuy

3/4 of the deck boards on just needed 1 more hour before the rain but not happening. 

60° and light rain


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;2143339 said:


> If I wasn't going to the East Coast on Wednesday, I'd not be working today.


Ahh yeah, gonna have to call bs on that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;2143341 said:


> Ahh yeah, gonna have to call bs on that.


Nah, schools are closed Monday. Could have just done them then.

Just trying to get them done now, then try to finish a landscape job Monday and landscape my rooftop on Washington Ave on Tuesday. Then Baltimore, Harrisburg PA and 3 days on the beach in VA Beach, VA.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Sprinkles here at this time.


----------



## Camden

My Billy Goat vacuum needs a shot of ether in order for it to start. Once it's going it runs like a dream. It has a Honda engine on it so it's not a piece of junk. Any idea why I suddenly need to give it starting fluid?


----------



## Bill1090

Camden;2143346 said:


> My Billy Goat vacuum needs a shot of ether in order for it to start. Once it's going it runs like a dream. It has a Honda engine on it so it's not a piece of junk. Any idea why I suddenly need to give it starting fluid?


Broken choke cable?


----------



## Greenery




----------



## TKLAWN

Greenery;2143348 said:


>


Looks legit.


----------



## djagusch

Greenery;2143348 said:


>


While ugly and a headache it might meet code. It would in wi if that's the highest point of the system.


----------



## Bill1090

Greenery;2143348 said:


>


Don't those go in the ground?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;2143348 said:


>


I always cringe when I turn the corner and see anti-siphon valves...


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2143330 said:


> 4 and a half year old in training...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Maple Lake's Bravest on the job... boat fire on 8...


You must be at the cabin.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Anyone have any exmark seats they want to sell?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2143353 said:


> You must be at the cabin.


Yes sir Thumbs Up


----------



## Bill1090

Did lwndude break the Altoz? Been kinda quiet.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2143356 said:


> Did lwndude break the Altoz? Been kinda quiet.


I said this morning I wasn't going to annoy Jim by being the only one posting all day.

Actually, been home since about 4 with the rain. Called a guy in to help my wife and I tomorrow to get through the schools.

Looks like Tropical Storm Bonnie will be pretty close to Baltimore when we fly out on Wednesday.


----------



## Camden

What are you going to Baltimore for? That's my old stomping ground. It's kind of a big shiithole except for the Inner Habor and Fells Point which are both nice.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2143358 said:


> What are you going to Baltimore for? That's my old stomping ground. It's kind of a big shiithole except for the Inner Habor and Fells Point which are both nice.


Actually, we're going to Lebanon, PA, then down to Virginia Beach, VA.

We got $89 round trip flights to Baltimore, everyplace else was $150+ per person.

So, we fly into Baltimore, rent a care for a week, drive to PA for my wife's niece's graduation, stay there for a couple days, then drive down to VA Beach for 3 days so my wife can see her other sister, then drive back to Baltimore Wednesday morning and fly back.

And yes, we are rolling the dice again with Spirit.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2143357 said:


> I said this morning I wasn't going to annoy Jim by being the only one posting all day.
> 
> Actually, been home since about 4 with the rain. Called a guy in to help my wife and I tomorrow to get through the schools.
> 
> Looks like Tropical Storm Bonnie will be pretty close to Baltimore when we fly out on Wednesday.


If I remember correctly you said you weren't going to work this weekend or didn't need to. And I said you would and be posting pics of it. I didn't say annoyed or anything along those lines jerlawndogaltozmowerowner


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2143357 said:


> I said this morning I wasn't going to annoy Jim by being the only one posting all day.


I figured something interesting would've happened though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2143361 said:


> I figured something interesting would've happened though.


I was completely satisfied with the cut of wet grass that has gone to seed if that matters.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2143362 said:


> I was completely satisfied with the cut of wet grass that has gone to seed if that matters.


My grass has gone to seed. Its going to look awesome when I mow tomorrow if I get home early enough. Thumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## Drakeslayer

Quality passed out already????


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;2143364 said:


> My grass has gone to seed. Its going to look awesome when I mow tomorrow if I get home early enough. Thumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs Up


Wait, when did the grass start seeding out??


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;2143367 said:


> Wait, when did the grass start seeding out??


I noticed mine 5 days ago. I've only mowed once and that was two weeks ago.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2143368 said:


> I noticed mine 5 days ago. I've only mowed once and that was two weeks ago.


I suppose technically "flowering", but most of ours did it this week.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2143362 said:


> I was completely satisfied with the cut of wet grass that has gone to seed if that matters.


#winning!.


----------



## Camden

Bill1090;2143347 said:


> Broken choke cable?


Nope, it works. I can watch it flip on and off. I'm going to replace the plug and see if that helps. It went from starting on 1 pull to needing ether in the course of one week.



LwnmwrMan22;2143359 said:


> And yes, we are rolling the dice again with Spirit.


You're honestly the only person I know who hasn't had trouble with them. Hope it continues for you.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2143366 said:


> Quality passed out already????


No man.

Lwmr you have like 8 days of mowing, you mow weekends when it doesn't rain. Charge more.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2143372 said:


> No man.
> 
> Lwmr you have like 8 days of mowing, you mow weekends when it doesn't rain. Charge more.


#hotchicks#theone


----------



## Camden

The Twins are getting ready to snatch defeat from the jaws of victory.

Edit: Twins get the miracle ending to win. Unreal!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2143372 said:


> No man.
> 
> Lwmr you have like 8 days of mowing, you mow weekends when it doesn't rain. Charge more.


School is out once we get back from the East Coast. Then I can mow my schools whenever.

During the school year, I mow them on the weekends to reduce liability, not work around phy Ed, recess, etc.

Plus I'm greedy. I like making money, and not giving it to other people.

Plus there's only 6 months to make money per season, MAYBE 7, 8 if you're REALLY lucky.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Saw the highlight of the double play last night.

It looked reminiscent of how the Vikings usually play to the level of their competition, and end up losing.

Seattle, one of the best teams in the league, looked like little leaguers on that last play.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc.;2143368 said:


> I noticed mine 5 days ago. I've only mowed once and that was two weeks ago.


annua/pratensis?.....that is the question


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2143377 said:


> annua/pratensis?.....that is the question


Mine is mostly pretensis.


----------



## banonea

TKLAWN;2143367 said:


> Wait, when did the grass start seeding out??


It's been seeding out here for 2 weeks......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well, at least it's raining again. Glad I got out of bed.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2143378 said:


> Mine is mostly pretensis.


lucky

hardpan leichen here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2143381 said:


> lucky
> 
> hardpan leichen here


All of them suck. You get those 4-5 stems in each pass that don't want to cut smooth.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2143374 said:


> The Twins are getting ready to snatch defeat from the jaws of victory.
> 
> Edit: Twins get the miracle ending to win. Unreal!


That was an awesome play, I couldn't believe it was our team!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2143375 said:


> School is out once we get back from the East Coast. Then I can mow my schools whenever.
> 
> During the school year, I mow them on the weekends to reduce liability, not work around phy Ed, recess, etc.
> 
> Plus I'm greedy. I like making money, and not giving it to other people.
> 
> Plus there's only 6 months to make money per season, MAYBE 7, 8 if you're REALLY lucky.


Yep, I usually figure 7 months of good money; so we better get out and make it!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hey Lwnmwrman, was that one of your rooftops that burned up in Minneapolis last night?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2143385 said:


> Hey Lwnmwrman, was that one of your rooftops that burned up in Minneapolis last night?


Close, but no. I'm on Lake, but the 1000 block.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2143375 said:


> School is out once we get back from the East Coast. Then I can mow my schools whenever.
> 
> During the school year, I mow them on the weekends to reduce liability, not work around phy Ed, recess, etc.
> 
> Plus I'm greedy. I like making money, and not giving it to other people.
> 
> Plus there's only 6 months to make money per season, MAYBE 7, 8 if you're REALLY lucky.


Lol the charge more hasnt been thrown out lately so i had to.


----------



## Greenery

So if I'm getting power to my electric pto clutch when engaging blade on switch but clutch isn't engaging = bad clutch?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2143386 said:


> Close, but no. I'm on Lake, but the 1000 block.


Thought maybe it was some Ninebarks someone didn't like...


----------



## Camden

Greenery;2143388 said:


> So if I'm getting power to my electric pto clutch when engaging blade on switch but clutch isn't engaging = bad clutch?


I would say so. If the switch works that only leaves out one more component...the clutch itself.


----------



## Greenery

Camden;2143390 said:


> I would say so. If the switch works that only leaves out one more component...the clutch itself.


Right, I tried a known working switch. Their is a relay and kill delay module but the machine still kills when releasing safety switch when switch is engaged and I am getting 12v at clutch lead when switch is engaged.

It's just weird I've never had a clutch fail before and the machine only has 500 hours.


----------



## CityGuy

Lawn is a sponge right now. Had to double cut back to 3 inches. And the clover is going wild. Time to spray it tonight before the rain and pluging this fall. Dethatch in the spring.


----------



## andersman02

Anyone heading out today for some mowing? Thinking about doing a couple commercials usually on Monday since no work tomorrow or probably tues


----------



## Drakeslayer

Made a couple big changes in my lineup for tonight!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

andersman02;2143394 said:


> Anyone heading out today for some mowing? Thinking about doing a couple commercials usually on Monday since no work tomorrow or probably tues


I thought about it, after walking a few properties and findidng either standing water or making muddy foot prints I decided to keep the couch from flying away and keep the kids from killing each other


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

andersman02;2143394 said:


> Anyone heading out today for some mowing? Thinking about doing a couple commercials usually on Monday since no work tomorrow or probably tues


We have 2 baseball fields, 3 softball fields, the largest school and a house done so far. 2 more schools, two more townhomes for today.

My two regular mowing guys are working regular hours this week. We will take the commercial stuff for Mon/Tues and put it all on Monday, flip the Mondays' townhomes to Tuesday.


----------



## unit28

Greenery;2143391 said:


> Right, I tried a known working switch. Their is a relay and kill delay module but the machine still kills when releasing safety switch when switch is engaged and I am getting 12v at clutch lead when switch is engaged.
> 
> It's just weird I've never had a clutch fail before and the machine only has 500 hours.


if the clutcg is bad it will be stuck in the on position and the motor will not turn over. itll act as if its engaged


----------



## Green Grass

andersman02;2143394 said:


> Anyone heading out today for some mowing? Thinking about doing a couple commercials usually on Monday since no work tomorrow or probably tues


Almost done for the day


----------



## Greenery

unit28;2143402 said:


> if the clutcg is bad it will be stuck in the on position and the motor will not turn over. itll act as if its engaged


Thanks, would that apply for both an electrical failure within the clutch and or a mechanical failure.


----------



## Camden

unit28;2143402 said:


> if the clutcg is bad it will be stuck in the on position and the motor will not turn over. itll act as if its engaged


Not true in John Deere and Dixie Chopper machines. The clutch can fail and the machine will still run perfectly fine, it just won't engage the deck. It's happened to me.


----------



## unit28

Greenery;2143404 said:


> Thanks, would that apply for both an electrical failure within the clutch and or a mechanical failure.


theyre electrical magnets 
if the mower dies upon enganging the pto, or acts locked up, 
then the electrical magnets are stuck and shorted out.

maybe contyacts could be cleaned up?

mechanical failure would mean shear pin is broke at the shaft, but mower wouldnt die


----------



## unit28

Camden;2143405 said:


> Not true in John Deere and Dixie Chopper machines. The clutch can fail and the machine will still run perfectly fine, it just won't engage the deck. It's happened to me.


if thats the case you could hand spin the blades while the mowers running...lol kidding

im also speaking from my deeres experience


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2143395 said:


> Made a couple big changes in my lineup for tonight!


Send me the link if you can, got a new phone and cant remember what site


----------



## TKLAWN

Greenery;2143391 said:


> Right, I tried a known working switch. Their is a relay and kill delay module but the machine still kills when releasing safety switch when switch is engaged and I am getting 12v at clutch lead when switch is engaged.
> 
> It's just weird I've never had a clutch fail before and the machine only has 500 hours.


Yes, and usually they don't just all the sudden quit working they slowly go out. 
I know they can be adjusted too.


----------



## Greenery

Their have been times where I've had to cycle the switch a few times to get them on along with an occasional delay (2-3 seconds) from engaging switch to blades turning on.


----------



## Greenery

Alright I busted out the multimeter and found my problem. Broken wire, when I unplugged it to check for voltage it makes contact and shows 12v, when it's plugged in it pulls on the wire just right and loses connection. Phew, saves me $300 bucks.


----------



## qualitycut

Headed home from the cabin, was thinking of working tomorrow. Now not so sure.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2143408 said:


> Send me the link if you can, got a new phone and cant remember what site


Fantasygames.nascar.com


----------



## andersman02

unit28;2143402 said:


> if the clutcg is bad it will be stuck in the on position and the motor will not turn over. itll act as if its engaged


Not necessarily, I've had 2 go out, problem was the wire connecting to it had gotten slightly pulled out. It would engage intermittently then eventually just stopped. It didn't ever not allow the engine to start. I'm sure that could happen though depending on the machine


----------



## andersman02

Yeah just got home from mowing, got 1/2 of Monday done which is mostly commercial. Should be enough for them to finish this week easily

What's funny is I did it as fast as they do with myself compared to 2 of them. Granted it wasnt to long and minimal weed whipping


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Funny, my two guys that have worked 3+ years are working tomorrow, because they see the rain day on Tuesday. My two new guys wanted to have tomorrow off.

Goes back to the conversation this morning. In this industry, in this climate, you only have so many days to work. Some employees see it, some don't.


----------



## qualitycut

Jimmie needs to wreck


----------



## unit28

andersman02;2143416 said:


> Not necessarily, I've had 2 go out, problem was the wire connecting to it had gotten slightly pulled out. It would engage intermittently then eventually just stopped. It didn't ever not allow the engine to start. I'm sure that could happen though depending on the machine


i fried mine by running half throttle
old rope start walk behind
grass was wet. sticking to the deck and clumping....so I ran it at half throttle

mine had stuck like the moter siezed.
i pulled one off a parts mower and tested it with a drill battery

either way when they go out, they sieze up and you wont be able to spin blades by hand ....I reckon


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like a solid day to work. Unlike tomorrow.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2143428 said:


> Looks like a solid day to work. Unlike tomorrow.


Going to spend the day in the shop and get things ready for tomorrow, if we can mow.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2143428 said:


> Looks like a solid day to work. Unlike tomorrow.


Commercials, i have a few i could do today. Rest are resi.


----------



## djagusch

banonea;2143429 said:


> Going to spend the day in the shop and get things ready for tomorrow, if we can mow.


Spent 9 hrs at the shop organizing, working on things. Very relaxing for me.

Today mowing some commercials.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Progressing nicely. Should have the dirt spread by noonish. Woulda been 11 if I had someone moving the tractor for me.

But hey, I don't have wages on this job.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I love my exmarks when the grass is wet, I love my exmarks when the grass is wet, I love my exmarks when the grass is wet. 


Well that didn't work. I still hate them when the grass is wet


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hort Services is mowing the higher end condo next to me.

By the looks of the grass, probably should have been done Friday.


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;2143431 said:


> Spent 9 hrs at the shop organizing, working on things. Very relaxing for me.


Amen on that! Some of my best time I have spent doing that!

Also looks like most of the rain is tonight and overnight to me...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2143438 said:


> Amen on that! Some of my best time I have spent doing that!
> 
> Also looks like most of the rain is tonight and overnight to me...


I'd rather put headphones in and go sit on a mower and mow schools by myself with no one around.

Kinda like a paid vacation at this point, I've done them so many times.

If I'm a little stressed, I'll turn the irrigation on and watch it for a while.

I find it relaxing to watch huge arcs of water slowly meander across a football field, especially at sunset.

I know. I have a quirk or two.


----------



## qualitycut

Yup, definitely no motivation to work today.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2143442 said:


> I'd rather put headphones in and go sit on a mower and mow schools by myself with no one around.
> 
> Kinda like a paid vacation at this point, I've done them so many times.
> 
> If I'm a little stressed, I'll turn the irrigation on and watch it for a while.
> 
> I find it relaxing to watch huge arcs of water slowly meander across a football field, especially at sunset.
> 
> I know. I have a quirk or two.


I hear you on the irrigation... Why do you think I book half a day for every Lake system I do? Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2143448 said:


> I hear you on the irrigation... Why do you think I book half a day for every Lake system I do? Thumbs Up


Except for those days when it's 45 and rainy.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Some guys might be in for a surprise if they are running a few days behind. I mowed some I mowed 10 days ago. Stuff was near a foot tall. Some 8 days after mowing is 8" tall. The stuff we mowed mid week needs mowing again


----------



## Drakeslayer

jimslawnsnow;2143450 said:


> Some guys might be in for a surprise if they are running a few days behind. I mowed some I mowed 10 days ago. Stuff was near a foot tall. Some 8 days after mowing is 8" tall. The stuff we mowed mid week needs mowing again


So it's growing about an inch a day?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2143450 said:


> Some guys might be in for a surprise if they are running a few days behind. I mowed some I mowed 10 days ago. Stuff was near a foot tall. Some 8 days after mowing is 8" tall. The stuff we mowed mid week needs mowing again


Yeah, the property I was spreading the dirt at, it was mowed Thursday. Today I was wondering if the guy had the blades running.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2143451 said:


> So it's growing about an inch a day?


2/3" / day.

You wouldn't mow the grass down to zero. But I wouldn't expect you landscape only guys to understand.


----------



## snowman55

If anyone here has faught for my families freedom, thank you! And I will buy you lunch and a beer anytime.

God bless our armed forces.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2143449 said:


> Except for those days when it's 45 and rainy.


This is true...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BTW, I'll never buy another John Deere. I shoulda went with the next size up Kubota. Either that, or this dealer is absolute crap and has no idea how to set up a tractor.

I'm having a hard time figuring it out.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2143457 said:


> BTW, I'll never buy another John Deere. I shoulda went with the next size up Kubota. Either that, or this dealer is absolute crap and has no idea how to set up a tractor.
> 
> I'm having a hard time figuring it out.


I'm done defending the green stuff.
Too easily out of adjustment. 
Too hard to get it back.
I know another member is starting to feel the same way.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2143453 said:


> 2/3" / day.
> 
> You wouldn't mow the grass down to zero. But I wouldn't expect you landscape only guys to understand.


True


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2143457 said:


> BTW, I'll never buy another John Deere. I shoulda went with the next size up Kubota. Either that, or this dealer is absolute crap and has no idea how to set up a tractor.
> 
> I'm having a hard time figuring it out.


What are you trying to figure out? They are pretty easy, or I thought they were once you get done fixing the flaws


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2143458 said:


> I'm done defending the green stuff.
> Too easily out of adjustment.
> Too hard to get it back.
> I know another member is starting to feel the same way.


Once I got my deck leveled it's a whole different machine. I mowed some 10" stuff down to 3" today. Had I gone slower I might have done it in one pass. I just double cut it. This is also a mulch deck for the ones who don't know


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2143460 said:


> What are you trying to figure out? They are pretty easy, or I thought they were *once you get done fixing the flaws*


Guess I'll skip buying a Deere... ever...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2143460 said:


> What are you trying to figure out? They are pretty easy, or I thought they were once you get done fixing the flaws


My loader controls are extremely stiff. Along with the foot controls for the hydro. There's no feathering either.

The cab enclosure door is quite short, to the point that I'm pretty sure all of my employees have hit their head getting out of the tractor. While I agree it helps with a lower center of gravity, this machine is still a bit tippy, albeit not as bad as the Kubota I traded in. However the Kubota I was going to trade for would have had a wider stance.

The fuel gauge doesn't register until you've had the machine running for a full minute. That I don't understand.

The sweeper I bought, the dealer put it together wrong (I hope) so I had to pull the AFrame apart to get the arms off to get my loader back together. I will have to rebuild it this fall.

If the dealer didn't put it together wrong, then it's designed poorly.

Biggest complaint is not being able to feather the loader. I'm hoping it's just tight because it's new. However the Kubota loaders are much much easier to control right from the get-go.


----------



## CityGuy

Small chicken in the smoker on this beautiful afternoon.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2143463 said:


> My loader controls are extremely stiff. Along with the foot controls for the hydro. There's no feathering either.
> 
> The cab enclosure door is quite short, to the point that I'm pretty sure all of my employees have hit their head getting out of the tractor. While I agree it helps with a lower center of gravity, this machine is still a bit tippy, albeit not as bad as the Kubota I traded in. However the Kubota I was going to trade for would have had a wider stance.
> 
> The fuel gauge doesn't register until you've had the machine running for a full minute. That I don't understand.
> 
> The sweeper I bought, the dealer put it together wrong (I hope) so I had to pull the AFrame apart to get the arms off to get my loader back together. I will have to rebuild it this fall.
> 
> If the dealer didn't put it together wrong, then it's designed poorly.
> 
> Biggest complaint is not being able to feather the loader. I'm hoping it's just tight because it's new. However the Kubota loaders are much much easier to control right from the get-go.


I have no stiffness in either the hydro or the loader controls. I have no clue with the fuel gauge. Mine doesn't do that. As for the door height I didn't really notice a problem.

The a frame part I'm confused on. Unless you have a different set up than mine. To put the loader on I pull 2 pins on both side running up to the main frame and then the center link and remove. Then I'm free to put my loader on. Oh and shut the front valve off.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2143466 said:


> I have no stiffness in either the hydro or the loader controls. I have no clue with the fuel gauge. Mine doesn't do that. As for the door height I didn't really notice a problem.
> 
> The a frame part I'm confused on. Unless you have a different set up than mine. To put the loader on I pull 2 pins on both side running up to the main frame and then the center link and remove. Then I'm free to put my loader on. Oh and shut the front valve off.


They put the pin on the right side in, so instead of having the snap ring in on the inside, the big pin has to slide out to the inside. But then it would hit the ram for the angle, and not come out far enough to release the sweeper.

I don't know how they got it together without pulling the ram, putting the pin in, then putting the ram either back on, or it wasn't on in the first place, and someone just didn't follow directions.

Oh, and I had a hit on my credit report because the dealer took so long to pay off my tractor even though I was paying for the new one.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2143467 said:


> They put the pin on the right side in, so instead of having the snap ring in on the inside, the big pin has to slide out to the inside. But then it would hit the ram for the angle, and not come out far enough to release the sweeper.
> 
> I don't know how they got it together without pulling the ram, putting the pin in, then putting the ram either back on, or it wasn't on in the first place, and someone just didn't follow directions.
> 
> Oh, and I had a hit on my credit report because the dealer took so long to pay off my tractor even though I was paying for the new one.


Something sounds funky with that


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Sounds like most of lwnmrmans complaints are dealer related not brand specific complaints


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2143469 said:


> Sounds like most of lwnmrmans complaints are dealer related not brand specific complaints


I have issues with my walk behind. They also don't "feather" real well. Almost to the point of on/off controls. Makes it hard to turn and get rolling again.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2143470 said:


> I have issues with my walk behind. They also don't "feather" real well. Almost to the point of on/off controls. Makes it hard to turn and get rolling again.


That's the way my loader works, it's almost all or nothing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Jim,

The seat in your tractor. I assume you don't have the air ride seat. My seat is just the "deluxe" suspension seat.

It's quite hard, and then you'll hit a bump and it'll almost bottom out, then you ride around a solid 4" lower, albeit with "suspension".

If you just get in the tractor and bounce on the seat, it's like a suspension seat turned up for a 275 lb guy. You can get it to move, but it's very stiff.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2143472 said:


> Jim,
> 
> The seat in your tractor. I assume you don't have the air ride seat. My seat is just the "deluxe" suspension seat.
> 
> It's quite hard, and then you'll hit a bump and it'll almost bottom out, then you ride around a solid 4" lower, albeit with "suspension".
> 
> If you just get in the tractor and bounce on the seat, it's like a suspension seat turned up for a 275 lb guy. You can get it to move, but it's very stiff.


Mine is air ride. I have no issues with mine


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2143470 said:


> I have issues with my walk behind. They also don't "feather" real well. Almost to the point of on/off controls. Makes it hard to turn and get rolling again.


I said you can bring it down and I can show you how to use it since you have problems on hills as well. You should have just bought my ex mark walk behind and saved quite a bit


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2143469 said:


> Sounds like most of lwnmrmans complaints are dealer related not brand specific complaints


And that's why I stated at the beginning, I'm not sure how much is on John Deere and how much is on my dealer.

The setup of the sweeper, the payoff, stuff like that is on the dealer.

The stiff controls, the quirky seat, how much is that on the dealer not setting it up right, being new or just the way John Deere is and I have to learn to live with it?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2143475 said:


> And that's why I stated at the beginning, I'm not sure how much is on John Deere and how much is on my dealer.
> 
> The setup of the sweeper, the payoff, stuff like that is on the dealer.
> 
> The stiff controls, the quirky seat, how much is that on the dealer not setting it up right, being new or just the way John Deere is and I have to learn to live with it?


Have you talked to your dealer yet with your concerns?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Another example.....

No external mirrors. There is an interior mirror on the right side, where you get a clear view of the rear wiper motor.

I don't know why this isn't on the left hand side where there is no wiper motor to block your view.


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;2143474 said:


> I said you can bring it down and I can show you how to use it since you have problems on hills as well. You should have just bought my ex mark walk behind and saved quite a bit


Doh kay!, makes no sense


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2143478 said:


> Another example.....
> 
> No external mirrors. There is an interior mirror on the right side, where you get a clear view of the rear wiper motor.
> 
> I don't know why this isn't on the left hand side where there is no wiper motor to block your view.


I have the same complaint. You have to buy external mirrors. It's an option to get more money out of you


----------



## SSS Inc.

Lwnmwr. Our newest bobcat was super stiff. Now it's getting better after about 60 hours.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2143483 said:


> Lwnmwr. Our newest bobcat was super stiff. Now it's getting better after about 60 hours.


I'm up to a whole 28 hours. One reason I haven't said anything to the dealer.


----------



## unit28

Another aspect on tonights forecast is that PWATs values rise to 1.4
inches (95 percentile for Minnesota this time of year), the
probability of heavy rainfall increases. Current QPF amounts of
widespread one half to one inch looks reasonable. So, with a good
probability of thunderstorms, you can increase these values by 3
times in localized areas. So I wouldn`t be surprised to see 1-3
inches of rainfall where thunderstorms begin to train.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2143485 said:


> Another aspect on tonights forecast is that PWATs values rise to 1.4
> inches (95 percentile for Minnesota this time of year), the
> probability of heavy rainfall increases. Current QPF amounts of
> widespread one half to one inch looks reasonable. So, with a good
> probability of thunderstorms, you can increase these values by 3
> times in localized areas. So I wouldn`t be surprised to see 1-3
> inches of rainfall where thunderstorms begin to train.


Yeah, I see WPC has a slight risk of flash flooding for us. I am fully expecting my dirt to be washed onto the sidewalk tonight.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I'm about ready to get in a fist fight. Cafing neighbor to my FIL is mowing. 30ish woman. Has 2 kids and her husband can't even watch the kids. So this lady has to strap a 2 or 3 year old boy on her back and watch a 4 or 5 year old so he doesn't get hit by the mower. And husband sits on his Cafing lazy cafe


----------



## SSS Inc.

Well the RAP doesn't look good for my plans in the morning. 1.3" of Rain.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2143491 said:


> Well the RAP doesn't look good for my plans in the morning. 1.3" of Rain.


Noooooooooo! It had an inch of rain BEFORE 7AM earlier!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2143492 said:


> Noooooooooo! It had an inch of rain BEFORE 7AM earlier!!


Yea, we are headed to white bear at 5:00. We can get started with rain but an inch after 6:00 is way too much.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2143494 said:


> Yea, we are headed to white bear at 5:00. We can get started with rain but an inch after 6:00 is way too much.


So the rap shows 1 inch after 6am? When is ot supposed to be done?


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2143496 said:


> So the rap shows 1 inch after 6am? When is ot supposed to be done?


I'm guessing around 9. Having the guys start at 10 tomorrow morning. Already made the call.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2143496 said:


> So the rap shows 1 inch after 6am? When is ot supposed to be done?


Late morning. I was banking on out of here by 7 or so. NWS has 80% and mostly before 1:00 p.m. And in the discussion they say they have pushed the timing back.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2143494 said:


> Yea, we are headed to white bear at 5:00. We can get started with rain but an inch after 6:00 is way too much.


Hopefully it goes back to mainly before morning...

If that's our rain in the Dakotas, it looks to be here a lot sooner than morning...


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2143499 said:


> Hopefully it goes back to mainly before morning...


I hear ya. I just want a clear answer. At this point I have to get up at 3:45 so I can let guys know. Screw that.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2143498 said:


> Late morning. I was banking on out of here by 7 or so. NWS has 80% and mostly before 1:00 p.m. And in the discussion they say they have pushed the timing back.


I went back and looked, didn't go down the weather discussion far enough to see the trend has been to push it back.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Rap just dropped (1/2")but goes until noon minimum.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2143499 said:


> Hopefully it goes back to mainly before morning...
> 
> If that's our rain in the Dakotas, it looks to be here a lot sooner than morning...


Few hundred miles away moving at 20-30 mph?


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2143500 said:


> I hear ya. I just want a clear answer. At this point I have to get up at 3:45 so I can let guys know. Screw that.


I hear you there!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2143499 said:


> Hopefully it goes back to mainly before morning...
> 
> If that's our rain in the Dakotas, it looks to be here a lot sooner than morning...


Ummmmm. It's down pouring, thundering and lighting. It came up from the south


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;2143500 said:


> I hear ya. I just want a clear answer. At this point I have to get up at 3:45 so I can let guys know. Screw that.


Sounds like winter


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;2143507 said:


> Sounds like winter


The funny thing is in the winter I don't care. It is what it is.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2143506 said:


> Ummmmm. It's down pouring, thundering and lighting. It came up from the south


Wait what? Right now?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2143509 said:


> Wait what? Right now?


Yes, for the last 10 minutes


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;2143509 said:


> Wait what? Right now?


Check the radar, it's legit.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2143509 said:


> Wait what? Right now?


Looks like its spinning and sliding east


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Had a random call today. Said he sold a house in Stacy, drove up this weekend to get ready for closing, and didn't bring a mower because he thought the grass was done growing. Wanted to know if I could mow it for him.

I said no. 

He's like it doesn't have to be today, it can be anytime this week.

I said no. 

He still didn't know what to say. 

I said I will have no time for a 1 time mow.

He said well, okay, whatever. And hung up.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2143511 said:


> Check the radar, it's legit.


Huh... look at that... Didn't think we were supposed to see anything till overnight...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2143515 said:


> Huh... look at that... Didn't think we were supposed to see anything till overnight...


We wont besides maybe a few pop ups


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2143514 said:


> Had a random call today. Said he sold a house in Stacy, drove up this weekend to get ready for closing, and didn't bring a mower because he thought the grass was done growing. Wanted to know if I could mow it for him.
> 
> I said no.
> 
> He's like it doesn't have to be today, it can be anytime this week.
> 
> I said no.
> 
> He still didn't know what to say.
> 
> I said I will have no time for a 1 time mow.
> 
> He said well, okay, whatever. And hung up.


Yes yes you do for $150


----------



## Camden

Thought my daughter fell out of bed but it turned out to be thunder. Looked at the radar and we have a cell moving in from the west.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;2143517 said:


> Yes yes you do for $150


That's what I was thinking. Cash and carry.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2143517 said:


> Yes yes you do for $150


If I wasn't leaving town tomorrow, sure. My guys will be stretched to the limit as it is already.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like Drake made the right call with the 10 am start.


----------



## CityGuy

65° and light rain


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2143521 said:


> Looks like Drake made the right call with the 10 am start.


Looks to be falling apart now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ALMOST looks to be trending to splitting the cities. At least the bulk.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2143523 said:


> Looks to be falling apart now.


It does. I'm rolling the dice and keeping a regular start time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like we will get rained on, but no confidence on when or how much. Might as well get started and see what happens.


----------



## CityGuy

Everything is wet. Looks like no paving today.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2143525 said:


> It does. I'm rolling the dice and keeping a regular start time.


Same... a couple of the RAP runs last night showed a split... crossing my fingers...


----------



## Green Grass

Rain rain and more rain


----------



## banonea

We might get lucky foe most of the day by the looks of it........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Pouring @ Gertens.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2143532 said:


> Pouring @ Gertens.


Quality Buying?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2143533 said:


> Quality Buying?


$675 in grass and we can't even smoke it.


----------



## CityGuy

Sweeping water and rock off the road for a triathlon this weekend.

64° and light steady rain.


----------



## qualitycut

Now more rain coming


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2143537 said:


> Now more rain coming


It is not raining right now, quit looking at the radar!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2143538 said:


> It is not raining right now, quit looking at the radar!


My guys just left. I think i have a sinus infection and cafeing pink eye or something.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I wonder how much stuff leaves Gertens yard not paid for. 1/2 the time if you talk nice to the gal in the shack, they never check.


And I got in trouble for spreading dirt at my apartment on a holiday.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2143540 said:


> I wonder how much stuff leaves Gertens yard not paid for. 1/2 the time if you talk nice to the gal in the shack, they never check.
> 
> And I got in trouble for spreading dirt at my apartment on a holiday.


Was wondering about that. Thats why opted not to do a few skid loader things I could have got done yesterday.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

All the mowing I did yesterday was mostly residential. All the neighbors were mowing thiers when I got there. They waved and smiled.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I did several landscape crews out as well


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2143542 said:


> All the mowing I did yesterday was mostly residential. All the neighbors were mowing thiers when I got there. They waved and smiled.


Yea thats no different then homeowners mowing on the weekends, however it seems to be different when a company is doing it


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hoping to start by 1 today. Not sure if I'll be solo or not. Employee hasn't answered or called back


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2143544 said:


> Yea thats no different then homeowners mowing on the weekends, however it seems to be different when a company is doing it


They say we are louder than a 21. I agree with that, but the real reason is they are mad because they can't either afford us or make their lawns looks good when they are done


----------



## jimslawnsnow

These ads are getting old. I try to make a post and the screen moves and I hit a page number instead. Annoying as heck


----------



## jimslawnsnow

It's funny, being a member of the chamber I get updates on people writing bad checks along with the best course of action against those people. 



One reason why I make people prepay for one time services and make people give down payments on landscaping stuff


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2143547 said:


> These ads are getting old. I try to make a post and the screen moves and I hit a page number instead. Annoying as heck


Have the same problem


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I managed to get invoices done. Just finished before running out of magenta ink and put new guts in the toilet


----------



## Drakeslayer

This should come back.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2143551 said:


> This should come back.


Was that new sod or did someone spray the yard with the wrong thing


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2143544 said:


> Yea thats no different then homeowners mowing on the weekends, however it seems to be different when a company is doing it


Around the cities especially. No one wants to be bothered by somebody else.


----------



## CityGuy

That rain this morning slowed sweeping way down. 

67° and clouds


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2143552 said:


> Was that new sod or did someone spray the yard with the wrong thing


New sod no inderground sprinkler.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2143551 said:


> This should come back.


There's a yard like that just to the north of Gertens on the back roads like 4th Street or something. You can see where they sprayed it with round up cuz they have Trails going all over the yard and big patches that are dead.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I saw 2 yards in the last couple weeks sprayed with round up. One is on hwy 57 just south of wanamingo on the west side. There is a few strips of green here and there. About 3 acres total. The other is in town here. 75x 75 lot with a house on it


----------



## qualitycut

Downpour............


----------



## CityGuy

Waiting on fuel. Didn't want to chance running out. Lot of sweeping today.


67° and clouds


----------



## CityGuy

So this guy just crawled down the gravel in his car and then punched it at the intersection and sprayed his car with rocks. He's a smart one.


----------



## ryde307

Finally got our dump back together. Just a few small things left. That was more work than planned. Old motor out, swap almost every piece from the old block over to the new one and motor back in.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2143555 said:


> New sod no inderground sprinkler.


Why would anyone do that......


----------



## Drakeslayer

cbservicesllc;2143567 said:


> Why would anyone do that......


I have no idea. I can almost bet that the builder is not going to warranty it. My BIL did say it looked dead on Friday when they laid it. Its not his house BTW.


----------



## Greenery

I sometimes wish my yard looked like that.. no mowing..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2143566 said:


> Finally got our dump back together. Just a few small things left. That was more work than planned. Old motor out, swap almost every piece from the old block over to the new one and motor back in.


Hopefully you had a good enough price for it to begin with that it still worth the cost.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2143570 said:


> Hopefully you had a good enough price for it to begin with that it still worth the cost.


We paid a fair price for it. We have around $4500-$5000 into the swapped motor. We never hired a driver so myself or my business partner drive it. Like having a free driver because our pay is factored into the other work. It should pay for the motor within 3 weeks. We lost a week being down though. Anyways when the season is over it should still make a profit better than a lawn crew and the resale will be close to what we paid for it. So in all I'm OK with everything. We are actually looking to add another one.


----------



## qualitycut

Well guys got all of todays route done minus about 1.25 hours worth of properties with slopes. Tomorrow they should be close to back on track if they are not double cutting and blowing every damn lawn


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;2143574 said:


> Well guys got all of todays route done minus about 1.25 hours worth of properties with slopes. Tomorrow they should be close to back on track if they are not double cutting and blowing every damn lawn


We had guys work yesterday to keep on track. It was optional but a handful wanted to work. 
The bad is one of our subs for mowing looks like he got in some trouble. If that's the case we may have to add back 3 days of mowing somehow. We also have another set of accounts that we have not touched all year due to waiting on signed paperwork. (Govt work it's slow) so we have to add that already and still do clean ups and catch up. The paperwork should be good late this week to start.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2143575 said:


> We had guys work yesterday to keep on track. It was optional but a handful wanted to work.
> The bad is one of our subs for mowing looks like he got in some trouble. If that's the case we may have to add back 3 days of mowing somehow. We also have another set of accounts that we have not touched all year due to waiting on signed paperwork. (Govt work it's slow) so we have to add that already and still do clean ups and catch up. The paperwork should be good late this week to start.


Yea my guys didn't want to work yesterday. What side of town are the accounts?


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;2143576 said:


> Yea my guys didn't want to work yesterday. What side of town are the accounts?


Mostly lake minnetonka area.


----------



## cbservicesllc

The guys got 2 days worth done in a 12 hour day today... that made me pretty happy... back on schedule tomorrow!


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2143583 said:


> The guys got 2 days worth done in a 12 hour day today... that made me pretty happy... back on schedule tomorrow!


Yea wish we wouldn't have got that heavy rain midday, that screwed us up. Plus we couldnt start till about 1030.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2143583 said:


> The guys got 2 days worth done in a 12 hour day today... that made me pretty happy... back on schedule tomorrow!


Not even close to that down here. Full time guy show today. .5 guy I guess is working Friday and Saturday


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Started at 2 finished at 8. Got about half dozen done. Had to double cut everything. Was nice working alone the last 2 days


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2143585 said:


> Yea wish we wouldn't have got that heavy rain midday, that screwed us up. Plus we couldnt start till about 1030.


Yeah that mid day stuff was just sprinkles here and then blew up fast


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;2143583 said:


> The guys got 2 days worth done in a 12 hour day today... that made me pretty happy... back on schedule tomorrow!


we got all but 5 done before the rain. hope to finish by Thursday so I can play with my new toy.......pic coming soon


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We got the property done with the inspection on Thursday.

1/2 of my rooftop is done inside the railing. We need to do quite of work outside the railing this year. I'll get that when I get back.

Not sure where my mowing guys are at. They were supposed to be in WbL this morning, but that didn't happen. Pulled them out of the rain and sent them to St. Anthony, then up to Chisago. 

My one guy was still working @ 6 when I dropped my landscape guys off. I'm running into Home Depot to see if they have any Palm Trees, Gertens didn't this morning. Plus I need some yellow / orange flowers. Gertens didn't have much in those either.

Then I gotta pack. If Home Depot doesn't have anything,I gotta go find something somewhere in the morning. If they have something I can use, then I can help get my Senior High done in the morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2143588 said:


> Started at 2 finished at 8. Got about half dozen done. Had to double cut everything. Was nice working alone the last 2 days


What happened to all the work? Now you're back to solo??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We are trying Spirit Airlines again. If it's anything like Camden says, then I should be able to get a full day of mowing in plus go I have time to get a haircut.


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;2143588 said:


> Started at 2 finished at 8. Got about half dozen done. Had to double cut everything. Was nice working alone the last 2 days


#e-series....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2143594 said:


> What happened to all the work? Now you're back to solo??


It's piling on. No not solo. Did you not read my post?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

jimslawnsnow;2143587 said:


> Not even close to that down here. Full time guy show today. .5 guy I guess is working Friday and Saturday


This post lwnmrman


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;2143596 said:


> #e-series....


Didn't even use those 2 today. Used the deere mostly.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2143595 said:


> We are trying Spirit Airlines again. If it's anything like Camden says, then I should be able to get a full day of mowing in plus go I have time to get a haircut.


You aren't going to believe this but I am giving a little consideration on flying Spirit to Milwaukee. None of the other airlines have flight times that work for me. I'm torn between Spirit or driving. I still have a few weeks to figure it out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2143600 said:


> You aren't going to believe this but I am giving a little consideration on flying Spirit to Milwaukee. None of the other airlines have flight times that work for me. I'm torn between Spirit or driving. I still have a few weeks to figure it out.


That was the other thing with Spirit. Not only were they the cheapest by far, but we could fly in the middle of the day both ways.

I have time to make sure everything is ready for my guys for a week tomorrow, and on the way back, we don't have to get up at 1 am to drive the 4 hours back to Baltimore to make a 7 am flight.


----------



## CityGuy

56° mostly sunny.

Slight breeze


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Novak is using "bullseye".


----------



## cbservicesllc

Going through Green Grass territory...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2143606 said:


> Novak is using "bullseye".


A neighbor to a customer is getting his Toro snow thrower ready. The city bought a big blower that fit on the front of a new tanker truck. Do they know something? Or are they just bored?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2143608 said:


> Going through Green Grass territory...


It's scary over there


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Just had to explain what a butter face is to my wife. And no we weren't talking about her


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well, crap hit the fan right before I leave for the airport. 

I think should just leave the phone at home.

Oh well. Guess I'll deal with the cafe storm next week.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2143618 said:


> Well, crap hit the fan right before I leave for the airport.
> 
> I think should just leave the phone at home.
> 
> Oh well. Guess I'll deal with the cafe storm next week.


Details??????????


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2143608 said:


> Going through Green Grass territory...


Are you lost?


----------



## ryde307

We put in 7 or 8 5 ft techny arbs for someone as part of a landscape project 2 years ago. Last spring she calls and says they don't look good. The rabbits had eaten the bottom 40% of the bushes down to nothing. I explained we can't warranty them for that. She says it's our fault and due to lack of water (we installed the drip for them) and bad bushes. She says bachmans and gertens both told her it's water and the rabbit damage didn't kill them. 
We agree to plant some perennials in front of them and install a small fence to keep rabbits out all done at cost. 
So we did that last summer.
I get an email the other day from her saying the bushes are dead it's my fault come over tomorrow. ( a week ago) I read the email while out doing other things and forgot to respond. I then get an email today saying the bushes look horrible and she is having someone take them out and sending me the bill. Also since I did not respond to the last email she considers that a "yes" ( i have no idea what to) and will proceed.
I responded sorry I missed the last email, the bushes had a 1 year warranty but it would not be honored last season due to the rabbit damage, as well as the agreement we made to plant the other perennials. I said we would come out to remove and or replace the bushes but she would be charged the full amount.
We will see how this goes.
Anyway just sharing a fun one from today. If you get called to remove bushes in St Louis Park make sure your paid by the homeowner.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2143624 said:


> We put in 7 or 8 5 ft techny arbs for someone as part of a landscape project 2 years ago. Last spring she calls and says they don't look good. The rabbits had eaten the bottom 40% of the bushes down to nothing. I explained we can't warranty them for that. She says it's our fault and due to lack of water (we installed the drip for them) and bad bushes. She says bachmans and gertens both told her it's water and the rabbit damage didn't kill them.
> We agree to plant some perennials in front of them and install a small fence to keep rabbits out all done at cost.
> So we did that last summer.
> I get an email the other day from her saying the bushes are dead it's my fault come over tomorrow. ( a week ago) I read the email while out doing other things and forgot to respond. I then get an email today saying the bushes look horrible and she is having someone take them out and sending me the bill. Also since I did not respond to the last email she considers that a "yes" ( i have no idea what to) and will proceed.
> I responded sorry I missed the last email, the bushes had a 1 year warranty but it would not be honored last season due to the rabbit damage, as well as the agreement we made to plant the other perennials. I said we would come out to remove and or replace the bushes but she would be charged the full amount.
> We will see how this goes.
> Anyway just sharing a fun one from today. If you get called to remove bushes in St Louis Park make sure your paid by the homeowner.


Holy. I don't know what I would have done had I gotten that email today.

My issues are small compared to that.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2143625 said:


> Holy. I don't know what I would have done had I gotten that email today.
> 
> My issues are small compared to that.


To be honest at this point it's not much of an issue to me. We are not paying for them and we no longer work with her. This was a referal from a builder we work with who was doing a large remodel for her. He is a friend of mine. He is having similar issues with her on items.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We are on the plane. Looks like we leave on time once the last 3 people sit down.

Spirit is 3 for 3.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2143614 said:


> It's scary over there


It is today. Shooting just east of me 1/4 mile.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2143621 said:


> Are you lost?


Just passing through... Buffalo to Minnetrista... Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2143624 said:


> We put in 7 or 8 5 ft techny arbs for someone as part of a landscape project 2 years ago. Last spring she calls and says they don't look good. The rabbits had eaten the bottom 40% of the bushes down to nothing. I explained we can't warranty them for that. She says it's our fault and due to lack of water (we installed the drip for them) and bad bushes. She says bachmans and gertens both told her it's water and the rabbit damage didn't kill them.
> We agree to plant some perennials in front of them and install a small fence to keep rabbits out all done at cost.
> So we did that last summer.
> I get an email the other day from her saying the bushes are dead it's my fault come over tomorrow. ( a week ago) I read the email while out doing other things and forgot to respond. I then get an email today saying the bushes look horrible and she is having someone take them out and sending me the bill. Also since I did not respond to the last email she considers that a "yes" ( i have no idea what to) and will proceed.
> I responded sorry I missed the last email, the bushes had a 1 year warranty but it would not be honored last season due to the rabbit damage, as well as the agreement we made to plant the other perennials. I said we would come out to remove and or replace the bushes but she would be charged the full amount.
> We will see how this goes.
> Anyway just sharing a fun one from today. If you get called to remove bushes in St Louis Park make sure your paid by the homeowner.


Similar note, but not to that degree, replaced a valve on a backflow for a new customer... Calls back a week later and insists I removed the insulation at the house, now he has bees going in the outside brick, and he was calling an exterminator and sending the bill to me to pay... Only thing is I never touched the insulation... Going to tell the guy to pound sand and tell Adam's pest control good luck...


----------



## Drakeslayer

cbservicesllc;2143636 said:


> Just passing through... Buffalo to Minnetrista... Thumbs Up


Were you doing some work at his Dads house then?


----------



## qualitycut

My truck had diesel spewing all over the road,hood, truck and had to get towed


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2143642 said:


> My truck had diesel spewing all over the road,hood, truck and had to get towed


Geez! What the heck happened with that filter?


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2143644 said:


> Geez! What the heck happened with that filter?


Replaced it. Was driving home abd all hell broke lose. Fitting broke


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2143636 said:


> Just passing through... Buffalo to Minnetrista... Thumbs Up


I hope that you waved at my parents!


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2143645 said:


> Replaced it. Was driving home abd all hell broke lose. Fitting broke


Should have bought a dodge.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2143635 said:


> It is today. Shooting just east of me 1/4 mile.


There is always shooting out there it is just usually at animals.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2143647 said:


> Should have bought a dodge.


Then i would need a punch card for tows. I got to take a 16 off the lot to haul the skid. If i didn't order the 17 i would take it. Right color avd all


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2143649 said:


> Then i would need a punch card for tows. I got to take a 16 off the lot to haul the skid. If i didn't order the 17 i would take it. Right color avd all


I wonder what caused a fitting to break on something so new.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2143648 said:


> There is always shooting out there it is just usually at animals.


People not so much.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2143651 said:


> I wonder what caused a fitting to break on something so new.


Because the filter from last week didn't have enough lube to maje it air tight so it was taken of and put back on. Idk


----------



## CityGuy

So the neighbors kid has been throwing rocks in my yard for a week. I just kicked out in the street. This time he threw one and hit the garage and I had a chat with the parents about it. Told them keep their kids off my property and if I find any more rocks in my yard I call the cops and file a report.
Tired of piss poor parenting.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;2143651 said:


> I wonder what caused a fitting to break on something so new.


Probably the same thing that is causing my newest bobcat to overheat after 30 seconds of running!!! That started this morning.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2143655 said:


> Probably the same thing that is causing my newest bobcat to overheat after 30 seconds of running!!! That started this morning.


That is really quick! What happened to the one with the hydro issue?


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2143656 said:


> That is really quick! What happened to the one with the hydro issue?


I think it was the top filter abd there are those stupid snap/clip type connections. He drove ot for 20 min before i got it back, probably just let loose. What a mess though.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2143648 said:


> There is always shooting out there it is just usually at animals.


Now 2 people wanted on attempted murder of a 19 year old Buffalo girl.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;2143656 said:


> That is really quick! What happened to the one with the hydro issue?


Apparently the Tier 4 stuff is supposed to heat up quick. I think there is a glitch somewhere for triggering the fan to kick on.

The hydro one turned out to be just a hose that blew so hard it punctured another hose. Whats weird is that the dealer said the reservoir was empty and I can't tell you where the fluid went because we lost maybe 1/2 gallon at the most on the ground. That is why I figured I had a catastrophe on my hands. (minimal fluid loss and TOTAL loss of every function). Same machine started leaking again yesterday. I think a mechanic forgot to tighten all the hoses this time. Haven't been able to look yet. They are very good to us though and will fix it. Picked up a new s650 today as a loaner.


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;2143659 said:


> Apparently the Tier 4 stuff is supposed to heat up quick. I think there is a glitch somewhere for triggering the fan to kick on.
> 
> The hydro one turned out to be just a hose that blew so hard it punctured another hose. Whats weird is that the dealer said the reservoir was empty and I can't tell you where the fluid went because we lost maybe 1/2 gallon at the most on the ground. That is why I figured I had a catastrophe on my hands. (minimal fluid loss and TOTAL loss of every function). Same machine started leaking again yesterday. I think a mechanic forgot to tighten all the hoses this time. Haven't been able to look yet. They are very good to us though and will fix it. Picked up a new s650 today as a loaner.


2 of our Ford 1 tons have a similar issue. Both have DEF. Fan kicks in and won't shut off. Ford dealer can't figure out why they do that.


----------



## TKLAWN

Lots of negativity in here....

40 accounts down hopefully 40 more tomorrow.


----------



## Drakeslayer

TKLAWN;2143663 said:


> Lots of negativity in here....
> 
> 40 accounts down hopefully 40 more tomorrow.


That's the Spirit!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;2143663 said:


> Lots of negativity in here....
> 
> 40 accounts down hopefully 40 more tomorrow.


I didn't even bring up the part where a truck had a trans. fluid leak at a small fitting today. Screw the fitting the whole $2,500 part the fitting goes into needs to be replaced. Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2143665 said:


> I didn't even bring up the part where a truck had a trans. fluid leak at a small fitting today. Screw the fitting the whole $2,500 part the fitting goes into needs to be replaced. Thumbs Up


Lwmrs luck rubbed off on us because he went on vacation


----------



## banonea

TKLAWN;2143663 said:


> Lots of negativity in here....
> 
> 40 accounts down hopefully 40 more tomorrow.


Not here, got 3 left for the week then done. Started on the landscaping at my house. $400.00 in plants and mulch, most being plants.......and we aint done yet, pic when it is done.


----------



## Drakeslayer

banonea;2143667 said:


> Not here, got 3 left for the week then done. Started on the landscaping at my house. $400.00 in plants and mulch, most being plants.......and we aint done yet, pic when it is done.


$400 don't go very far unless you are doing a lot of perennials.


----------



## banonea

Drakeslayer;2143668 said:


> $400 don't go very far unless you are doing a lot of perennials.


We are, i hate planting something more than once.....


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2143669 said:


> We are, i hate planting something more than once.....


Like shrubs.......


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2143670 said:


> Like shrubs.......


I despise shrubs. I ripped out 6 at my new house. People dont know how to care for them and wont pay someone to do it correctly


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2143670 said:


> Like shrubs.......


Trees......


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2143672 said:


> Trees......


Well yea. 400 bucks ain't buying many trees.


----------



## qualitycut

Decent hockey game.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2143673 said:


> Well yea. 400 bucks ain't buying many trees.


Ornamental for the corner of the house will cost $130 or so.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2143674 said:


> Decent hockey game.


OT. Did lwnmwrman go to the game?


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2143676 said:


> OT. Did lwnmwrman go to the game?


I used to skate with that braun kid when I was younger and he was always the worst guy on the ice, now hes making a couple mil a year.


----------



## TKLAWN

Drakeslayer;2143672 said:


> Trees......


Willow trees are nice....


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2143677 said:


> I used to skate with that braun kid when I was younger and he was always the worst guy on the ice, now hes making a couple mil a year.


I used to play against Cullen. He's almost 40....


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2143673 said:


> Well yea. 400 bucks ain't buying many trees.


$400 will get you 4000 saplings from the DNR.


----------



## Drakeslayer

TKLAWN;2143679 said:


> Willow trees are nice....


I should plant some and have you do my clean ups...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2143676 said:


> OT. Did lwnmwrman go to the game?


Had we known sooner, and adjusted the flight, we thought about it.

We aren't too far away. About 50 miles from Harrisburg to the east is where were are for the next 3 days.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2143677 said:


> I used to skate with that braun kid when I was younger and he was always the worst guy on the ice, now hes making a couple mil a year.


I wonder if he's any relation to Braun turf farms?


----------



## CityGuy

55° and clouds


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2143681 said:


> $400 will get you 4000 saplings from the DNR.


Ain't nobody got time for that


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2143665 said:


> I didn't even bring up the part where a truck had a trans. fluid leak at a small fitting today. Screw the fitting the whole $2,500 part the fitting goes into needs to be replaced. Thumbs Up


Oh boy......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like y'all better stay out of Blaine today.


----------



## CityGuy

Unbelievable. The supposed expierenced guy from mndot has dumped his load in front of the paver 2 times Today.

59° and sunny


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2143691 said:


> Looks like y'all better stay out of Blaine today.


Perfect, going no where near there!


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2143691 said:


> Looks like y'all better stay out of Blaine today.


I have been trying to stay out of there my whole life:laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2143694 said:


> I have been trying to stay out of there my whole life:laughing:


Oh geez.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2143694 said:


> I have been trying to stay out of there my whole life:laughing:


So easy to work in sand though!


----------



## Bill1090

Dump trailers. Is it worth the extra money for a low pro? Any pros or cons for either the regular or low pro? I can get a regular dump with ramps etc for $6200. Comparable low pro is $6700.


----------



## Green Grass

Bill1090;2143697 said:


> Dump trailers. Is it worth the extra money for a low pro? Any pros or cons for either the regular or low pro? I can get a regular dump with ramps etc for $6200. Comparable low pro is $6700.


My opinion is stay away for low pro unless you are going to be loading equipment into it all the time.


----------



## qualitycut

The day i have been dreading. Older dog is dragging his back foot and coughing. Almost falls over when he gets up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Don't see this at the malls by us.


----------



## Bill1090

Green Grass;2143699 said:


> My opinion is stay away for low pro unless you are going to be loading equipment into it all the time.


Is it really that bad loading skids into it?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2143702 said:


> Is it really that bad loading skids into it?


Is it a low pro, vs. deck over?

My Felling wasn't technically a low pro, but it wasn't a deck over.

I would never buy a deck over. Mostly you'll be hauling material where the extra space over the wheels won't gain you much.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2143703 said:


> Is it a low pro, vs. deck over?
> 
> My Felling wasn't technically a low pro, but it wasn't a deck over.
> 
> I would never buy a deck over. Mostly you'll be hauling material where the extra space over the wheels won't gain you much.


Not a deck over. It's just a regular dump. I couldn't really notice a difference between it and a low pro. Maybe 12"? The only difference is can tell is the ramp length. Maybe they'd have to be reinforced or just put a log under them so the don't bend.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2143704 said:


> Not a deck over. It's just a regular dump. I couldn't really notice a difference between it and a low pro. Maybe 12"? The only difference is can tell is the ramp length. Maybe they'd have to be reinforced or just put a log under them so the don't bend.


Yeah, I wouldn't worry about it. We used to haul a skid, mowers, a tractor, never an issue.

Loading over the side, especially hauling mulch and having higher sides, it would be the only advantage.


----------



## qualitycut

I like my low pro better than my last one


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2143700 said:


> The day i have been dreading. Older dog is dragging his back foot and coughing. Almost falls over when he gets up.


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## andersman02

Bill1090;2143704 said:


> Not a deck over. It's just a regular dump. I couldn't really notice a difference between it and a low pro. Maybe 12"? The only difference is can tell is the ramp length. Maybe they'd have to be reinforced or just put a log under them so the don't bend.


We got or first dump trailer this year, 16' love pro load trail. Absolutely love it for what we do. Haul a skid periodically and typically debris removal but also misc stuff like plants. If you were hauling equipment I would go low pro, even loading that can be a bit hairy.


----------



## qualitycut

andersman02;2143709 said:


> We got or first dump trailer this year, 16' love pro load trail. Absolutely love it for what we do. Haul a skid periodically and typically debris removal but also misc stuff like plants. If you were hauling equipment I would go low pro, even loading that can be a bit hairy.


And they look cooler


----------



## Bill1090

Is it a big difference in loading between the two? Can you tilt the dump up to make it easier?


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2143711 said:


> Is it a big difference in loading between the two? Can you tilt the dump up to make it easier?


I wouldn't recommend that.


----------



## TKLAWN

114 down 4 to go.


----------



## qualitycut

I was just going through my notebook I use for bids, I cant believe how many bids I have done vs how many I have actually got. Think I'm pricing to high.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2143715 said:


> 114 down 4 to go.


Pfffft.....quality does that on a random Saturday night.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2143716 said:


> I was just going through my notebook I use for bids, I cant believe how many bids I have done vs how many I have actually got. Think I'm pricing to high.


Not necessarily. If its anything like asphalt 80% of our new to us potential customers end up doing nothing at all. Now if you drive around town and see that all these projects have been completed then that's a different story. I'm always shocked by how many projects never actually get done or are done in an extremely scaled back manner.


----------



## Drakeslayer

TKLAWN;2143715 said:


> 114 down 4 to go.


That's what we like to hear!!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

This place is dead


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;2143723 said:


> This place is dead


62° partly sunny


----------



## banonea

Question.....

How do most of you bid town home association, average a price per unit with extra per common areas or is there a better way. I am bidding one and have never bid one before and was looking fo the best way


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2143718 said:


> Not necessarily. If its anything like asphalt 80% of our new to us potential customers end up doing nothing at all. Now if you drive around town and see that all these projects have been completed then that's a different story. I'm always shocked by how many projects never actually get done or are done in an extremely scaled back manner.


Good point....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2143725 said:


> Question.....
> 
> How do most of you bid town home association, average a price per unit with extra per common areas or is there a better way. I am bidding one and have never bid one before and was looking fo the best way


This is kind of a loaded question


----------



## jimslawnsnow

What is it with gm products have a horrible turning radious? One would think they'd have it figured out by now


----------



## ryde307

banonea;2143725 said:


> Question.....
> 
> How do most of you bid town home association, average a price per unit with extra per common areas or is there a better way. I am bidding one and have never bid one before and was looking fo the best way


Look at it as one account. Look at total time on site, materials, overhead, profit ect. add it all together and you have a price. 
No different than any other house or building.
At least that's how I do it.


----------



## ryde307

jimslawnsnow;2143728 said:


> What is it with gm products have a horrible turning radious? One would think they'd have it figured out by now


My 2014 1500 is one of the worst trucks I have driven. I can't turn into a parking spot in most lots. I have to make a 3 point turn to get in. I hate it.


----------



## ryde307

Bill, my 2 cents on the dump trailer. We have owned a few and never a low pro but one problem all dump trailers have is height off the ground when dumping. I would imagine a lo pro only being worse. Trying to dump a pile of mulch it spreads out 20ft long. This always annoyed me.Also dump angle is a big one for getting things out. I am not sure if a low pro and standard have the same angle.

The con of the standard is equipment. If it's primary job is equipment hauling a standard is a bit steep but if you back in it's not something you can't do everyday. Also I wouldn't worry about the ramp bending or anything like that. They will hold whatever your loading into it. 

If you use a dingo or something smaller that does not have a high dump height that would be another reason to consider a low pro trailer.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2143727 said:


> This is kind of a loaded question


What donyou mean?


----------



## banonea

ryde307;2143729 said:


> Look at it as one account. Look at total time on site, materials, overhead, profit ect. add it all together and you have a price.
> No different than any other house or building.
> At least that's how I do it.


That is how i do most accounts, just wasent sure if there was a better way


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm borrowing a guy from another company, he's working with the guy that helps me landscape.

They have 3 apartments for them to mow today.

First one just called. Apparently they loaded the pool with grass clippings.


----------



## Green Grass

Good news it is pouring out.


----------



## ryde307

Green Grass;2143735 said:


> Good news it is pouring out.


It looked like we had until noon on the radar.


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;2143736 said:


> It looked like we had until noon on the radar.


Stopped all ready


----------



## mnlefty

ryde307;2143736 said:


> It looked like we had until noon on the radar.


I thought so too, but we're on our second shower already near Wayzata HS, and radar doesn't look good.

Morning news I saw showed this blob falling apart on future radar, then the main event later this afternoon, but it sure looks like this is gonna get us pretty wet fairly soon.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2143734 said:


> I'm borrowing a guy from another company, he's working with the guy that helps me landscape.
> 
> They have 3 apartments for them to mow today.
> 
> First one just called. Apparently they loaded the pool with grass clippings.


I will go help clean up when its 90 and sunny, depending where it is of course


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2143739 said:


> I will go help clean up when its 90 and sunny, depending where it is of course


Not at the properties you're hoping it was at.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

mnlefty;2143738 said:


> I thought so too, but we're on our second shower already near Wayzata HS, and radar doesn't look good.
> 
> Morning news I saw showed this blob falling apart on future radar, then the main event later this afternoon, but it sure looks like this is gonna get us pretty wet fairly soon.


Told my guys to call it at noon.


----------



## qualitycut

Lots of pop up downpours


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2143731 said:


> Bill, my 2 cents on the dump trailer. We have owned a few and never a low pro but one problem all dump trailers have is height off the ground when dumping. I would imagine a lo pro only being worse. Trying to dump a pile of mulch it spreads out 20ft long. This always annoyed me.Also dump angle is a big one for getting things out. I am not sure if a low pro and standard have the same angle.
> 
> The con of the standard is equipment. If it's primary job is equipment hauling a standard is a bit steep but if you back in it's not something you can't do everyday. Also I wouldn't worry about the ramp bending or anything like that. They will hold whatever your loading into it.
> 
> If you use a dingo or something smaller that does not have a high dump height that would be another reason to consider a low pro trailer.


I don't have a problem dumping


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2143743 said:


> I don't have a problem dumping


Activia!!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea;2143725 said:


> Question.....
> 
> How do most of you bid town home association, average a price per unit with extra per common areas or is there a better way. I am bidding one and have never bid one before and was looking fo the best way


Everything up here seems to go for $30 or less per unit... lawn, snow, irrigation... at which point I'm not interested...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I really don't care for the "I know you are out of town, and can't do anything about this situation, but I need this situation addressed".

I guess I don't understand sending emails like that. Especially when the person knows I will be back down the morning after I get back to finish the project.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2143744 said:


> Activia!!!!


#chipotle. ......


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2143746 said:


> I really don't care for the "I know you are out of town, and can't do anything about this situation, but I need this situation addressed".
> 
> I guess I don't understand sending emails like that. Especially when the person knows I will be back down the morning after I get back to finish the project.


Yea coming from someone who probably takes a vacation every month


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

https://www.winningcause.org/Sludgeathon/learn-curling-with-four-seasons-curling-club.html

Here ya go sss


----------



## cbservicesllc

My guys were done with the list at noon... only got rained on at the last one


----------



## Drakeslayer

Got rained out at Valley fair about 1:30. Terrible drainage at that place. Water was up to my ankles in spots.


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;2143751 said:


> My guys were done with the list at noon... only got rained on at the last one


Just got rained on. 10 min of HARD rain just cost me 2 hours of having to work tomorrow morning.........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Rained enough here where the graduation was moved inside.

Not enough seats so we get to stay at the in-laws.

Dang. 

I don't have to sit through 399 kids' names to wait for one that I've seen 3 times in my life.


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone have any tips on how to administrator over size pills to a dog? They are snip tops fish oils and did the snip top and squeezed ot into his mouth but i dont need my fingers smelling like I'm in high school again.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2143761 said:


> Anyone have any tips on how to administrator over size pills to a dog? They are snip tops fish oils and did the snip top and squeezed ot into his mouth but i dont need my fingers smelling like I'm in high school again.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

ryde307;2143730 said:


> My 2014 1500 is one of the worst trucks I have driven. I can't turn into a parking spot in most lots. I have to make a 3 point turn to get in. I hate it.


I have a 14 3500 and dad has a 15 3500. Both turn the same. My 4 door f550 with the 9 foot box turns way sharper


----------



## qualitycut

Seriously, i have used carb cleaner soaked it in soap and mouthwash. Nothing is working


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;2143764 said:


> Seriously, i have used carb cleaner soaked it in soap and mouthwash. Nothing is working


Wear rubber gloves.

Nail polish remover is a possibility.


----------



## B80MACK

qualitycut;2143764 said:


> Seriously, i have used carb cleaner soaked it in soap and mouthwash. Nothing is working


Hi Quality try squeezing juice from a real lemon on your fingers,that should take the smell out. 
How is your dog doing? Hoping the fish oil helps.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2143764 said:


> Seriously, i have used carb cleaner soaked it in soap and mouthwash. Nothing is working


Go to KOD so you have an excuse.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Heads are gonna roll after the email I sent out. Tired of fighting for money and getting pressure to get stuff done. Problem is, how do I know I'm gonna get paid?


----------



## qualitycut

So I am at dinner with my mom and she said the gloves and lemon.


----------



## Bill1090

ryde307;2143731 said:


> Bill, my 2 cents on the dump trailer. We have owned a few and never a low pro but one problem all dump trailers have is height off the ground when dumping. I would imagine a lo pro only being worse. Trying to dump a pile of mulch it spreads out 20ft long. This always annoyed me.Also dump angle is a big one for getting things out. I am not sure if a low pro and standard have the same angle.
> 
> The con of the standard is equipment. If it's primary job is equipment hauling a standard is a bit steep but if you back in it's not something you can't do everyday. Also I wouldn't worry about the ramp bending or anything like that. They will hold whatever your loading into it.
> 
> If you use a dingo or something smaller that does not have a high dump height that would be another reason to consider a low pro trailer.


Thanks. I was planning on a low pro because of a dingo. Now I find myself looking at used dump trucks. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2143764 said:


> Seriously, i have used carb cleaner soaked it in soap and mouthwash. Nothing is working


Diesel fuel!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Certainly looks like a bow echo forming out West...


----------



## qualitycut

Good thing im at the bar and they have lemons


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2143772 said:


> Certainly looks like a bow echo forming out West...


Looks like it on radar but can't visually see anything yet.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2143769 said:


> So I am at dinner with my mom and she said the gloves and lemon.


This could be a very creepy post had someone not know what you are talking about


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2143773 said:


> Good thing im at the bar and they have lemons


You know what they say when life gives you lemons make your hands not smell.


----------



## Drakeslayer

jimslawnsnow;2143775 said:


> This could be a very creepy post had someone not know what you are talking about


So you were thinking creepy then?


----------



## Bill1090

SSS are 2 speed rear ends good or are they something to stay away from?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;2143779 said:


> SSS are 2 speed rear ends good or are they something to stay away from?


No problem at all. What are ya buying?


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;2143781 said:


> No problem at all. What are ya buying?


A small dump. Got anything for sale? Preferably a 1 ton but I've found some Kodiaks and International 4700 and 4900s I like.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2143779 said:


> SSS are 2 speed rear ends good or are they something to stay away from?


Quality is always looking for a good 2 speed rear end.


----------



## andersman02

Bill1090;2143782 said:


> A small dump. Got anything for sale? Preferably a 1 ton but I've found some Kodiaks and International 4700 and 4900s I like.


Just a question, what will you be using the dump for? I've talked to a few friendly competitors, a couple that have had a4700 before and have gone back to 550s as they have identical payload and much more versatile. That's what we got first, 550 then dump trailer. Honestly a 350 dump leaves pretty slim payload....


----------



## unit28

Rip....the greatest of all time


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;2143785 said:


> Rip....the greatest of all time


Sorry to hear.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2143786 said:


> Sorry to hear.


Think hes talking Ali


----------



## qualitycut

Love the i need some mulch installed but no one will do it. They live in a 700k home and need 3 yards installed and I give them a bid for 400 and its waaaaay to expensive. Well guess what, I'm not going to the place getting mulch then driving out there and installing it for 200 bucks


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2143788 said:


> Love the i need some mulch installed but no one will do it. They live in a 700k home and need 3 yards installed and I give them a bid for 400 and its waaaaay to expensive. Well guess what, I'm not going to the place getting mulch then driving out there and installing it for 200 bucks


Give them bedazzled boss plows number. He only works for the rich as they have money to pay their bill


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2143789 said:


> Give them bedazzled boss plows number. He only works for the rich as they have money to pay their bill


If i would have seen there cars i could have decided on even giving them a bid or not


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2143790 said:


> If i would have seen there cars i could have decided on even giving them a bid or not


Should have asked them for a pic. Hahaha


----------



## Bill1090

andersman02;2143784 said:


> Just a question, what will you be using the dump for? I've talked to a few friendly competitors, a couple that have had a4700 before and have gone back to 550s as they have identical payload and much more versatile. That's what we got first, 550 then dump trailer. Honestly a 350 dump leaves pretty slim payload....


I just want something that has fold down sides, haul a few yard of material and can pull a skid. It's not a big deal if it can haul a skid while loaded but it would be nice. And preferably something that I won't need to get a CDL to drive. The thing I liked about a 1 ton is I can put a plow on it pretty easily.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2143788 said:


> Love the i need some mulch installed but no one will do it. They live in a 700k home and need 3 yards installed and I give them a bid for 400 and its waaaaay to expensive. Well guess what, I'm not going to the place getting mulch then driving out there and installing it for 200 bucks


People have no idea that small mulch jobs are the worst...


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2143793 said:


> People have no idea that small mulch jobs are the worst...


Base price would be ideal

Kinda like irr. services. Just because pop ups are $8, you're probably not going there for just..... $8


----------



## andersman02

Bill1090;2143792 said:


> I just want something that has fold down sides, haul a few yard of material and can pull a skid. It's not a big deal if it can haul a skid while loaded but it would be nice. And preferably something that I won't need to get a CDL to drive. The thing I liked about a 1 ton is I can put a plow on it pretty easily.


A 4700 will require a CDL to drive if hauling a trailer. You were basically in the same situation we were before our dump truck. We got the 550 and put a plow on it. Remember this, a 350 with a dump with have very little payload, also plowing with a dump body is a real PITA, visibility is pretty poor, we now only use the 550 for commercial properties as kind of a backup. IMO the dump trailer is much more versatile. I think I would have gone that route if I had to do it over again.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2143793 said:


> People have no idea that small mulch jobs are the worst...


Or that it costs $100 just to show up if you're bringing / sending guys with just wheelbarrows.

Just like residential for me mowing. People call and ask how much, when I tell them it's a minimum of $75 per time, they freak out cause the last guy was doing it for $40.

I'll usually have $40 in expenses just for the guys showing up and leaving without even getting out of the truck.


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;2143782 said:


> A small dump. Got anything for sale? Preferably a 1 ton but I've found some Kodiaks and International 4700 and 4900s I like.


I am thinking about selling my dump i bought. As nice as it is having it, it's really not practical for what we do if you'd like I can message you some specs send me a PM and I will message them and pics as well


----------



## CityGuy

Looking for ideas. I have a DVD case with swing open doors that I have secured to the wall for the kid so it can't top over. My problem is that the A/V components sit on top of this and I can't seem to come up with a way to secure them. 
Thought about a shelf for them but want that as a last resort.
Cabinet is about 4 ft tall by 2.5 ft wide and 2 ft deep.
Any ideas?


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2143800 said:


> Looking for ideas. I have a DVD case with swing open doors that I have secured to the wall for the kid so it can't top over. My problem is that the A/V components sit on top of this and I can't seem to come up with a way to secure them.
> Thought about a shelf for them but want that as a last resort.
> Cabinet is about 4 ft tall by 2.5 ft wide and 2 ft deep.
> Any ideas?


Super glue the feet.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2143800 said:


> Looking for ideas. I have a DVD case with swing open doors that I have secured to the wall for the kid so it can't top over. My problem is that the A/V components sit on top of this and I can't seem to come up with a way to secure them.
> Thought about a shelf for them but want that as a last resort.
> Cabinet is about 4 ft tall by 2.5 ft wide and 2 ft deep.
> Any ideas?


Velcro of some sort?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2143802 said:


> Velcro of some sort?


I would go this route.


----------



## CityGuy

qualitycut;21438202 said:


> Velcro of some sort?


I was thinking about that. For the cable box it would likely hold to the amp/disc changer but not confident it would hold to the top of cabinet as feet are small and it has some weight to it. 
The cabinet can't tip much due to strap holding to the wall but probably enough that it could fall on the little ones head.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2143804 said:


> I was thinking about that. For the cable box it would likely hold to the amp/disc changer but not confident it would hold to the top of cabinet as feet are small and it has some weight to it.
> The cabinet can't tip much due to strap holding to the wall but probably enough that it could fall on the little ones head.


Use the plastic velcro.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2143795 said:


> Base price would be ideal
> 
> Kinda like irr. services. Just because pop ups are $8, you're probably not going there for just..... $8


I'm getting to the point I'm considering 2 hour minimum for irrigation service calls... The Plumber, electrician, and HVAC guy get it... why not us?


----------



## cbservicesllc

andersman02;2143796 said:


> A 4700 will require a CDL to drive if hauling a trailer. You were basically in the same situation we were before our dump truck. We got the 550 and put a plow on it. Remember this, a 350 with a dump with have very little payload, also plowing with a dump body is a real PITA, visibility is pretty poor, we now only use the 550 for commercial properties as kind of a backup. IMO the dump trailer is much more versatile. I think I would have gone that route if I had to do it over again.


Good to know your opinion, something I struggle with on the next purchase all the time...

Also, aren't most 4700's over 26k GVW?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2143798 said:


> Or that it costs $100 just to show up if you're bringing / sending guys with just wheelbarrows.
> 
> Just like residential for me mowing. People call and ask how much, when I tell them it's a minimum of $75 per time, they freak out cause the last guy was doing it for $40.
> 
> I'll usually have $40 in expenses just for the guys showing up and leaving without even getting out of the truck.


Right, I'm to the point I'm going near $500 minimum unless it is a lot of the same type of work (ie: mulch) or if they have no care on timeline...

To drop the gate on resi lawns for us is $32... but we also do mostly resi's and don't really go off route...


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2143806 said:


> I'm getting to the point I'm considering 2 hour minimum for irrigation service calls... The Plumber, electrician, and HVAC guy get it... why not us?


Way back when I did irrigation we had a 1 hour minimum charge or if out of our service area we went with a trip charge, to and from.


----------



## qualitycut

Forgot how boring baseball games are


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2143806 said:


> I'm getting to the point I'm considering 2 hour minimum for irrigation service calls... The Plumber, electrician, and HVAC guy get it... why not us?


Irrigation is a $100 min mowing is a $35 min if by other stuff I do or $40 if out of the way some.


----------



## unit28

500mb......hpa


----------



## Camden

cbservicesllc;2143806 said:


> I'm getting to the point I'm considering 2 hour minimum for irrigation service calls... The Plumber, electrician, and HVAC guy get it... why not us?


Granted I'm in a different market but my minimum is $65*. It's just not worth it to spend the time doing it for less.

*I did give a woman a break on my price when all I had to do was turn the valve on her backflow preventer which took me 30 seconds.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2143811 said:


> Irrigation is a $100 min mowing is a $35 min if by other stuff I do or $40 if out of the way some.


Didn't you say you raised your mowing min to 40?


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2143814 said:


> Didn't you say you raised your mowing min to 40?


I still have customers at $35. Almost all my new stuff is $40 unless they are next door to someone I already do.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2143815 said:


> I still have customers at $35. Almost all my new stuff is $40 unless they are next door to someone I already do.


Lol was just giving you the needle. I raised mine to 39


----------



## Bill1090

andersman02;2143796 said:


> A 4700 will require a CDL to drive if hauling a trailer. You were basically in the same situation we were before our dump truck. We got the 550 and put a plow on it. Remember this, a 350 with a dump with have very little payload, also plowing with a dump body is a real PITA, visibility is pretty poor, we now only use the 550 for commercial properties as kind of a backup. IMO the dump trailer is much more versatile. I think I would have gone that route if I had to do it over again.


Good point on pulling a trailer. I was thinking since the truck is 25,500 as long as I stayed under that in combination I'd be good to good. Thanks


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2143816 said:


> Lol was just giving you the needle. I raised mine to 39


So CB is the low baller.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2143818 said:


> So CB is the low baller.


That thinks " hey, if I go bid on these schools, go look at all the money I will make!!!"


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2143819 said:


> That thinks " hey, if I go bid on these schools, go look at all the money I will make!!!"


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2143818 said:


> So CB is the low baller.


Hey i have a few 30 dollar lawns. About 1000 sq ft of turf.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2143821 said:


> Hey i have a few 30 dollar lawns. About 61000 sq ft of turf.


I bet your fancy mowers without steering wheels make quick work of that.


----------



## qualitycut

camden;2143822 said:


> i bet your fancy mowers without steering wheels make quick work of that.


 ............


----------



## snowman55

Bill1090;2143817 said:


> Good point on pulling a trailer. I was thinking since the truck is 25,500 as long as I stayed under that in combination I'd be good to good. Thanks


Not true 36,000 gvw no cdl all legal.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2143819 said:


> That thinks " hey, if I go bid on these schools, go look at all the money I will make!!!"


Wow! Hahahahaha!


----------



## cbservicesllc

snowman55;2143824 said:


> Not true 36,000 gvw no cdl all legal.


Wait, what?

26k power unit, 10K trailer?


----------



## SSS Inc.

cbservicesllc;2143826 said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> 26k power unit, 10K trailer?


It doesn't really affect me but that is what I always thought.


----------



## SSS Inc.

A single vehicle with a gross vehicle weight (GVW) of more than 26,000 pounds;
A combination of vehicles with a combined GVW of more than 26,000 pounds; *with a trailer of more than 10,000* pounds GVW
A vehicle designed to transport 16 or more people including the driver;
Any size vehicle that requires hazardous materials placards; or
Any size vehicle outwardly equipped and identified as a school bus.

26,000 truck + 10,000 trailer.....NO CDL.


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;2143828 said:


> A single vehicle with a gross vehicle weight (GVW) of more than 26,000 pounds;
> A combination of vehicles with a combined GVW of more than 26,000 pounds; *with a trailer of more than 10,000* pounds GVW
> A vehicle designed to transport 16 or more people including the driver;
> Any size vehicle that requires hazardous materials placards; or
> Any size vehicle outwardly equipped and identified as a school bus.
> 
> 26,000 truck + 10,000 trailer.....NO CDL.


Crap........


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bill1090;2143829 said:


> Crap........


Why is that a problem?


----------



## TKLAWN

Camden;2143813 said:


> Granted I'm in a different market but my minimum is $65*. It's just not worth it to spend the time doing it for less.
> 
> *I did give a woman a break on my price when all I had to do was turn the valve on her backflow preventer which took me 30 seconds.


#hotchicks


----------



## qualitycut

snowman55;2143824 said:


> Not true 36,000 gvw no cdl all legal.


This.......


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2143830 said:


> Why is that a problem?


Busch light poo?


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;2143831 said:


> #hotchicks


This^^^^^^


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2143830 said:


> Why is that a problem?


Wyfffff....


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2143835 said:


> Wyfffff....


Hae you been drinking again? Geez.. What are you talking about?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I was at hardees for lunch today. I had the fish sandwhich, which isn't as good as it used to be. anyway, a lady next to me said to her husband or whatever he was that she doesn't eat meat and that she'll have to get the fish sandwhich since it didn't contain meat


----------



## CityGuy

SSS Inc.;2143828 said:


> A single vehicle with a gross vehicle weight (GVW) of more than 26,000 pounds;
> A combination of vehicles with a combined GVW of more than 26,000 pounds; *with a trailer of more than 10,000* pounds GVW
> A vehicle designed to transport 16 or more people including the driver;
> Any size vehicle that requires hazardous materials placards; or
> Any size vehicle outwardly equipped and identified as a school bus.
> 
> 26,000 truck + 10,000 trailer.....NO CDL.


Health care needed if I am not mistaken?


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;2143838 said:


> Health care needed if I am not mistaken?


Health cards are the easy part.


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;2143839 said:


> Health cards are the easy part.


#jellyfinger


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2143836 said:


> Hae you been drinking again? Geez.. What are you talking about?!?!?!?!?!


Was double post and didn't want to just say double post. And yes


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2143838 said:


> Health care needed if I am not mistaken?


Pretty much any commercial vehicle you need one. Think over 10k with any trailer


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2143841 said:


> Was double post and didn't want to just say double post. And yes


I get it. #hotchicks


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2143843 said:


> I get it. #hotchicks


#hotchicksandsnow


----------



## Bill1090

SSS Inc.;2143830 said:


> Why is that a problem?


More of I want a 26k truck and 14k trailer but don't want to get a cdl if it's not a class a.


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2143844 said:


> #hotchicksandsnow


Even better!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Last night in PA. We're headed to the ocean in VA Beach tomorrow to have some Cake by the Ocean.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2143847 said:


> Last night in PA. We're headed to the ocean in VA Beach tomorrow to have some Cake by the Ocean.


How olds the boy? Seems about time for some Cake.


----------



## snowman55

Bill1090;2143845 said:


> More of I want a 26k truck and 14k trailer but don't want to get a cdl if it's not a class a.


Most new 1 tons and a 14000# trailer will put you in cdl


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc.;2143827 said:


> It doesn't really affect me but that is what I always thought.


Right... Been so long since I looked...


----------



## Drakeslayer

Game 5 guaranteed.


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN;2143840 said:


> #jellyfinger


What kind of CDL doc you go to?


----------



## cbservicesllc

snowman55;2143849 said:


> Most new 1 tons and a 14000# trailer will put you in cdl


This......


----------



## andersman02

So let me get this straight, a 260000lb truck can tow a10k trailer, no cdl needed? I always thought it was straight up any single or combination over 26k needed a cdl....


----------



## qualitycut

snowman55;2143849 said:


> Most new 1 tons and a 14000# trailer will put you in cdl


You sure? Most are 11400. Well fords at least


----------



## Camden

Anyone here planning to take in the Ryder Cup this year?


----------



## mnlefty

Camden;2143857 said:


> Anyone here planning to take in the Ryder Cup this year?


Yes. Boss got drawn in lottery, offered me a day of practice round tix, so doing that for sure. Wife's aunt might have a line on some hospitality stuff for the weekend, so can't turn that down if it happens.


----------



## banonea

andersman02;2143855 said:


> So let me get this straight, a 260000lb truck can tow a10k trailer, no cdl needed? I always thought it was straight up any single or combination over 26k needed a cdl....


I was told by highway patrol in rochester when I stopped and asked after i vought the truck at sss auction that it is any single or combination of 26,000 or under no cdl but over 10,000 needs med card


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea;2143860 said:


> I was told by highway patrol in rochester when I stopped and asked after i vought the truck at sss auction that it is any single or combination of 26,000 or under no cdl but over 10,000 needs med card


Never found officers to be a reliable source of law questions/answers. Seems they have more bad info than good on the important topics.


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;2143862 said:


> Never found officers to be a reliable source of law questions/answers. Seems they have more bad info than good on the important topics.


This can be true........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

funny thing is I've never been asked for a medical card when being pulled over in a business vehicle


----------



## Camden

mnlefty;2143859 said:


> Yes. Boss got drawn in lottery, offered me a day of practice round tix, so doing that for sure. Wife's aunt might have a line on some hospitality stuff for the weekend, so can't turn that down if it happens.


I didn't get picked for tickets so I'll be purchasing on the secondary market. Do you think practice rounds are worth the money? They're going for about $400 a pop. My banker bought tickets for some sort of hospitality tent and he spent over $1k a ticket for that. I don't think I can swing that.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Camden;2143857 said:


> Anyone here planning to take in the Ryder Cup this year?


No, but you can rent my house for $1800 for the week if you want.


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;2143870 said:


> No, but you can rent my house for $1800 for the week if you want.


I'll just sleep on your couch instead.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Little muggy in Fredericksburg, MD. Just in case anyone was wondering.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2143856 said:


> You sure? Most are 11400. Well fords at least


I thought most were 11300? 3 of mine are anyway... At least that's why I've been looking at at Load Trail Dump at 14700...


----------



## Drakeslayer

Can't get my nascar live to update

Never mind. Just got home and see race is tomorrow.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2143876 said:


> I thought most were 11300? 3 of mine are anyway... At least that's why I've been looking at at Load Trail Dump at 14700...


Or 11300 was close. Yea tag on plate says 14k though.


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;2143877 said:


> Can't get my nascar live to update
> 
> Never mind. Just got home and see race is tomorrow.


I was watching the race and I was like "What's Jeff Gordon doing out there??" and then I realized it wasn't live.


----------



## mnlefty

Camden;2143869 said:


> I didn't get picked for tickets so I'll be purchasing on the secondary market. Do you think practice rounds are worth the money? They're going for about $400 a pop. My banker bought tickets for some sort of hospitality tent and he spent over $1k a ticket for that. I don't think I can swing that.


I'm not sure... I haven't looked to see how many tickets they're selling each day. It get's a little tough being there's only 2 dozen players, rather than the full field spread over the entire course.

I'm not really sure what I would actually spend to get out there... never paid a nickel to hit the practice rounds of Hazeltine PGA in 02 and 09. I was the spray tech at Interlachen in 02 when we hosted the Solheim cup. That was a ton of fun, but the crowds were much more manageable for the ladies. Only time in my life I've had a crowd watching me do my job, when we mowed/rolled greens and changed cups between morning and afternoon rounds.


----------



## Doughboy12

mnlefty;2143883 said:


> I'm not sure... I haven't looked to see how many tickets they're selling each day. It get's a little tough being there's only 2 dozen players, rather than the full field spread over the entire course.
> 
> I'm not really sure what I would actually spend to get out there... never paid a nickel to hit the practice rounds of Hazeltine PGA in 02 and 09. I was the spray tech at Interlachen in 02 when we hosted the Solheim cup. That was a ton of fun, but the crowds were much more manageable for the ladies. Only time in my life I've had a crowd watching me do my job, when we mowed/rolled greens and changed cups between morning and afternoon rounds.


I most likely was one of the watchers....... Love those girls. Well some of them.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Enjoy your Monday tomorrow.


----------



## Camden

Why is the beach so empty? Is it cold out there?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;2143892 said:


> Why is the beach so empty? Is it cold out there?


Lawn dude is probably in a speedo


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2143892 said:


> Why is the beach so empty? Is it cold out there?


We stay at the Wyndham. It's on the north end of "Virginia Beach", off by itself away from the boardwalk and away from all the other hotels.

While the beach isn't marked private, it's houses for a half mile either side of the hotel, so the beach is pretty much a private beach for just this hotel.


----------



## TKLAWN

Let's go Sharks!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

It's not a good sign when a guy class to reschedule his interview


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2143897 said:


> It's not a good sign when a guy class to reschedule his interview


8am on Monday is hard.... When you drink all day Sunday.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I should clarify, it's not rescheduled yet. He hasn't text back yet


----------



## TKLAWN

#sharktank


----------



## Drakeslayer

TKLAWN;2143896 said:


> Let's go Sharks!


Lets Go Pens!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;2143900 said:


> #sharktank


Weird. I happen to be watching shark tank right now.


----------



## Drakeslayer

TKLAWN;2143896 said:


> Let's go Sharks!


Are you watching a replay? Game 4 is tomorrow night.


----------



## TKLAWN

Drakeslayer;2143903 said:


> Are you watching a replay? Game 4 is tomorrow night.


Yeah I'm an idiot. I realized it 2 seconds after I said it.


----------



## Drakeslayer

TKLAWN;2143906 said:


> Yeah I'm an idiot. I realized it 2 seconds after I said it.


Kind of like coach today when he was watching last years race. It happens.


----------



## Doughboy12

Homeowner Tip: Don't weld in nylon mesh shoes. 
Sparks are hot. 




I have a blister on a toe and 3 on the bottom of my foot.


----------



## CityGuy

58° and cloudy


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like rain coming right down 94


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;2143913 said:


> Looks like rain coming right down 94


Rained here for about 30 minutes.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2143915 said:


> Rained here for about 30 minutes.


Same, now clearing


----------



## qualitycut

Just watched a guy load his walk behind up some ramps into his dump truck. Looked super safe.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2143920 said:


> Just watched a guy load his walk behind up some ramps into his dump truck. Looked super safe.


So you're working for Osha now?


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2143921 said:


> So you're working for Osha now?


Lol, no but made me a little nervous watching it


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://www.kttc.com/story/32153878/...utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook_KTTC_TV

Dui on a lawn mower and assault on a cop. Real smart


----------



## qualitycut

Any one able to get a load of fill dirt toml s. Minneapolis in the next couple of days?


----------



## qualitycut

Looks like rydes truck is back on the road


----------



## Drakeslayer

#48 car isn't doing me any favors today.


----------



## Camden

Just checked the Nascar league...worst performance of the season for me. Jimmy is ranked 40th and Ky Busch is 34th. No clue what happened to them but I'm completely out of contention.


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;2143928 said:


> #48 car isn't doing me any favors today.


No kidding. He must've blown up or something.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Camden;2143929 said:


> Just checked the Nascar league...worst performance of the season for me. Jimmy is ranked 40th and Ky Busch is 34th. No clue what happened to them but I'm completely out of contention.


I liked yesterdays race better when Truex was leading and Harvick was 2nd


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2143931 said:


> I liked yesterdays race better when Truex was leading and Harvick was 2nd


But Gordon really messed it all up for me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ixna the armer'sfa anta.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2143934 said:


> Ixna the armer'sfa anta.


Piglatin huh? Few ciders?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2143935 said:


> Piglatin huh? Few ciders?


Little too much sun, paired with a little too much skin.


----------



## qualitycut

I bet i have got 3/4 of an inch of rain today. Just downpouring for the 7th time today


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2143934 said:


> Ixna the armer'sfa anta.


Yep.........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2143937 said:


> I bet i have got 3/4 of an inch of rain today. Just downpouring for the 7th time today


One of my townhomes called, becuase it was mowed on Monday last week since it rained 4 days the week before, then with me being gone, the guys couldn't get caught up enough to mow it on Friday (rained again anyways) then they did my schools and some other accounts on the weekend.

Today my one guy went there this afternoon, and as I called the townhome to explain what was going on, the president of the board said he was there mowing, in the rain.


----------



## CityGuy

Brief shower again.


----------



## Drakeslayer

TK, game is on live tonight.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2143939 said:


> One of my townhomes called, becuase it was mowed on Monday last week since it rained 4 days the week before, then with me being gone, the guys couldn't get caught up enough to mow it on Friday (rained again anyways) then they did my schools and some other accounts on the weekend.
> 
> Today my one guy went there this afternoon, and as I called the townhome to explain what was going on, the president of the board said he was there mowing, in the rain.


Whoops, that's a tough one to explain!


----------



## CityGuy

Just got done building the wide some trellis's and it's coming down pretty good.


----------



## SSS Inc.

CityGuy;2143943 said:


> Just got done building the wide some trellis's and it's coming down pretty good.


You shouldn't call your wife names.


----------



## qualitycut

So ryde was that you crusin down 494 headed east past 52? It clicked it was probably your truck after i was by you.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2143943 said:


> Just got done building the wide some trellis's and it's coming down pretty good.


Baby weight?


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2143947 said:


> Baby weight?


Trelliss's for the peas and whatever else she planted in the garden.


----------



## CityGuy

Just under an inch of rain today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2143942 said:


> Whoops, that's a tough one to explain!


Well, they're going to have some explaining to do. They switched to TruGreen this year, and my guy said the grass was 10" tall in a week.

14 unit townhome, minimal common area, took my guy 4 hours. Usually two guys do it in 45 minutes.

TruGreen better stop fertilizing, or they're going to have to pay more.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2143953 said:


> Trelliss's for the peas and whatever else she planted in the garden.


I was giving you a hard time as you typed or maybe your auto correct typed wide instead of wife


----------



## qualitycut

Might have a game here, might.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2143955 said:


> Well, they're going to have some explaining to do. They switched to TruGreen this year, and my guy said the grass was 10" tall in a week.
> 
> 14 unit townhome, minimal common area, took my guy 4 hours. Usually two guys do it in 45 minutes.
> 
> TruGreen better stop fertilizing, or they're going to have to pay more.


Tru green fertilize? This is a new one on me. The lawns they do here are junk


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2143959 said:


> Tru green fertilize? This is a new one on me. The lawns they do here are junk


Its funny, here they are either junk or green with no weeds and grow like crazy.


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2143960 said:


> Its funny, here they are either junk or green with no weeds and grow like crazy.


Must depend on if they are at the beginning or end of the route.


----------



## CityGuy

50° with a few clouds


----------



## ponyboy

Around here true green lawns are all pumped with fertilizer so they grow like crazy but most are full of weeds 
I stopped doing lawns serviced by them I use to charge an extra $50 a month but that wasn't enough


----------



## Bill1090

Cafe it's cold out!


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2143971 said:


> Cafe it's cold out!


Wait till friday when its in the 90s cafe that


----------



## qualitycut

Wish i had a dash cam of the accident i just avoided by inches abd lost hakf a pallet of sod


----------



## qualitycut

Lady did yhe accelerate and stop on yellow light. Had 3 pallets of sod. Locked up swerved between her and the curb. Scared the cafe out of me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If you would have been in a Dodge with a Hemi, you would have still been 2 blocks behind her, trying to haul 3 pallets of sod and all.


Plenty of time to stop.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Watching Price is Right this morning, one of the prizes came with a year's worth of lawn service from Plowz&Mowz.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2143978 said:


> If you would have been in a Dodge with a Hemi, you would have still been 2 blocks behind her, trying to haul 3 pallets of sod and all.
> 
> Plenty of time to stop.


Didn't help she switched into my Lane right before she did it


----------



## ryde307

Catching up.



jimslawnsnow;2143763 said:


> I have a 14 3500 and dad has a 15 3500. Both turn the same. My 4 door f550 with the 9 foot box turns way sharper


In fairness a 550 has a wider front end so tighter turning angle on the front wheels. But still the chevy is horrible.



Camden;2143813 said:


> Granted I'm in a different market but my minimum is $65*. It's just not worth it to spend the time doing it for less.
> 
> *I did give a woman a break on my price when all I had to do was turn the valve on her backflow preventer which took me 30 seconds.


We have a 1 hour minimum for irrigation.



Camden;2143857 said:


> Anyone here planning to take in the Ryder Cup this year?


I will be there.



Drakeslayer;2143870 said:


> No, but you can rent my house for $1800 for the week if you want.


You can rent mine it's closer.



qualitycut;2143926 said:


> Looks like rydes truck is back on the road


It is. Some a hole cut me off with a grey superduty. Then I realized it was you.
Really you didn't cut me off but did merge in front of me. Do you ever goto Danner Inc for materials? The place is a kind of a dump. The rubble pile to dump on is sketchy in a big truck.



qualitycut;2143946 said:


> So ryde was that you crusin down 494 headed east past 52? It clicked it was probably your truck after i was by you.


See above.


----------



## CityGuy

68° beautiful and breezy


----------



## Camden

ryde307;2143992 said:


> I will be there.


I plan on putting my camper in Drake's yard so if you need a place to crash I'll have extra room.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sounds like a cafe storm when I get back. 

Guess I'll just enjoy the waves from Tropical Storm Colin for another 3-4 hours, get up at 5 tomorrow to drive back to Baltimore and hit the ground running tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Had an aircraft carrier pull into port this morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Beach is a little busier today.

I think a lot of kids are still in school.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2143995 said:


> Sounds like a cafe storm when I get back.
> 
> Guess I'll just enjoy the waves from Tropical Storm Colin for another 3-4 hours, get up at 5 tomorrow to drive back to Baltimore and hit the ground running tomorrow afternoon.


Nice relaxing vacation.

I have never been able to just shut it off and not think about work. I enjoy vacations but I still am thinking about what's going on back here.

It's times like that I wish I had a 9-5 and at 5:01 I dont give a cafe about what happens at work.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2143998 said:


> Nice relaxing vacation.
> 
> I have never been able to just shut it off and not think about work. I enjoy vacations but I still am thinking about what's going on back here.
> 
> It's times like that I wish I had a 9-5 and at 5:01 I dont give a cafe about what happens at work.


Yeah, I can USUALLY shut it down about the second day in, then start ramping back up with about 12-18 hours to go. Out of 7 days, I usually get a good 4, maybe 4.5 days.

This time though, was just really bad timing on a lot of stuff. A lot of people with deadlines, too much rain the week before and two, too new of guys I can't just send out.

Plus it sounds like it's been raining off and on there, quite a bit of the time we've been out here.

Two more irrigation calls today, and 3 accounts that have 7 days to get their rough mowing done.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bought my first pair of merrils. See how this goes


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2144004 said:


> Bought my first pair of merrils. See how this goes


The ones on sale at a store you service?
That was in the cards for me this week.

Edit: Cancel that. Mine will be KEEN's


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2144005 said:


> The ones on sale at a store you service?
> That was in the cards for me this week.
> 
> Edit: Cancel that. Mine will be KEEN's


I didn't like the ones on the flyer. Too heavy and bent goofy across my toes. The one I got they didn't have my size out front. Had to make them go in the back. Only cost 12.95 total. Hahaha


----------



## jimslawnsnow

As we were walking into timber lodge, and ex employee was coming out. His last name is Merrill. How bizarre is that?


----------



## banonea

ryde307;2143998 said:


> Nice relaxing vacation.
> 
> I have never been able to just shut it off and not think about work. I enjoy vacations but I still am thinking about what's going on back here.
> 
> It's times like that I wish I had a 9-5 and at 5:01 I dont give a cafe about what happens at work.


And that is the reason i shut EVERYTHING down while i am gone. We mow a little shorter before i leave and then everyone has the week off........no thinking needed


----------



## jimslawnsnow

There's a reason why there's only a few timber lodges left. We both ordered a medium steak. First ones were almost burnt. 2nd try wasnt even rare. Barely any brown on them


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2143999 said:


> Yeah, I can USUALLY shut it down about the second day in, then start ramping back up with about 12-18 hours to go. Out of 7 days, I usually get a good 4, maybe 4.5 days.
> 
> This time though, was just really bad timing on a lot of stuff. A lot of people with deadlines, too much rain the week before and two, too new of guys I can't just send out.
> 
> Plus it sounds like it's been raining off and on there, quite a bit of the time we've been out here.
> 
> Two more irrigation calls today, and 3 accounts that have 7 days to get their rough mowing done.


About the same for me on vacation, I'm usually totally relaxed for 4-5 days... Helps we go in late September before blowouts get too busy and Lawns are on autopilot...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2144010 said:


> About the same for me on vacation, I'm usually totally relaxed for 4-5 days... Helps we go in late September before blowouts get too busy and Lawns are on autopilot...


Yeah, 3 weeks would have been ideal.


----------



## Drakeslayer

banonea;2144008 said:


> And that is the reason i shut EVERYTHING down while i am gone. We mow a little shorter before i leave and then everyone has the week off........no thinking needed


I'm not a lawn guy but this seems odd to me.


----------



## banonea

Drakeslayer;2144012 said:


> I'm not a lawn guy but this seems odd to me.


Saves a lot of headaches, and i can enjoy the one and only vacation we take each year.


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2144013 said:


> Saves a lot of headaches, and i can enjoy the one and only vacation we take each year.


How can cutting it a little shorter get you another week? I must ne missing a opportunity to start doing my monthly accounts every other week


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2144016 said:


> How can cutting it a little shorter get you another week? I must ne missing a opportunity to start doing my monthly accounts every other week


We go to sturgis in August every year. By that time, the grass growth hear starts to slow down so we end up mowing most of our accounts every other week so that helps


----------



## qualitycut

So Sunday my one guy says he needs a day off this week for a few Dr appointments ect as what day is best. Then ither guy says next week he has to bring gf wife whatever she is to the dr because shes pregnant. Today hes just randomly says tomorrow between 11 amd 1 are going to suck. I ask why and he says he needs yo leave for a bit to bring his wife
WTF


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2144018 said:


> So Sunday my one guy says he needs a day off this week for a few Dr appointments ect as what day is best. Then ither guy says next week he has to bring gf wife whatever she is to the dr because shes pregnant. Today hes just randomly says tomorrow between 11 amd 1 are going to suck. I ask why and he says he needs yo leave for a bit to bring his wife
> WTF


At that point he should just take the day off so you can plan your day 1 man down........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2144018 said:


> So Sunday my one guy says he needs a day off this week for a few Dr appointments ect as what day is best. Then ither guy says next week he has to bring gf wife whatever she is to the dr because shes pregnant. Today hes just randomly says tomorrow between 11 amd 1 are going to suck. I ask why and he says he needs yo leave for a bit to bring his wife
> WTF


Total lie. .....


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2144020 said:


> Total lie. .....


Well she doesnt have a DL I know


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2144021 said:


> Well she doesnt have a DL I know


It takes longer to get into a Dr and appointments are maid well in advance. I know all to well. And how does he know it's gonna be 2 hours? Hell we never knew how long it would take. Sometimes an hour sometimes 3 or 4


----------



## CityGuy

52° and clear


----------



## CityGuy

Must be something going down at the court house today. Several media vans out front with their antennas up.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2144029 said:


> Must be something going down at the court house today. Several media vans out front with their antennas up.


The real reason quality guy needs time off?


----------



## Greenery

CityGuy;2144029 said:


> Must be something going down at the court house today. Several media vans out front with their antennas up.


The five people their holding regarding the dead girl at the park are making their first court appearance today.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2144029 said:


> Must be something going down at the court house today. Several media vans out front with their antennas up.


Probably something to do with that gal that was killed


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;2144039 said:


> The five people their holding regarding the dead girl at the park are making their first court appearance today.


Hang 'em high, that's my opinion


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

On the car shuttle back to the airport. Any luck and I can knock out 2-3 irrigation service calls this afternoon.


----------



## andersman02

LwnmwrMan22;2144043 said:


> On the car shuttle back to the airport. Any luck and I can knock out 2-3 irrigation service calls this afternoon.


You work to hard


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

andersman02;2144044 said:


> You work to hard


One is a property in Uptown that doesn't believe their system is running.

It's right in my way home. I'll just run in there and check.

The other is a small townhome that finally had their RPZ rebuilt.

I can swing down, start it up, replace the two heads I know are broke, and be on my way.

Not going to do a zone rebuild.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Just an FYI the DOT inspectors are on Cty* 116 by the Corcoran Bottle Shop & Grow H*aus (old Lawn King)


----------



## NorthernProServ

Dot road check June 7-9


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;2144049 said:


> Dot road check June 7-9


Statewide?.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2144050 said:


> Statewide?.......


National....


----------



## Greenery

NorthernProServ;2144048 said:


> Just an FYI the DOT inspectors are on Cty* 116 by the Corcoran Bottle Shop & Grow H*aus (old Lawn King)


Thank you..


----------



## Green Grass

NorthernProServ;2144049 said:


> Dot road check June 7-9


I really need to get the trailer brakes I ordered to come in.


----------



## qualitycut

andersman02;2144044 said:


> You work to hard


Yea, i would go home and relax. I always need a day to recover from vacation


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2144056 said:


> Yea, i would go home and relax. I always need a day to recover from vacation


That's why I shut down vacation 12-18 hours before I'm back. I'm in work mode.


----------



## CityGuy

Plant couldn't keep up with 20 of us and 10 or so belly dumps. Knew that was coming. More waiting them hauling today.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2144048 said:


> Just an FYI the DOT inspectors are on Cty* 116 by the Corcoran Bottle Shop & Grow H*aus (old Lawn King)


I got an email from A1 this morning on that... Thumbs Up

By the way, is Lawn King totally gone then? I thought Heidi just bought the greenhouse side, but I haven't seen Lawn King anywhere...


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2144058 said:


> Plant couldn't keep up with 20 of us and 10 or so belly dumps. Knew that was coming. More waiting them hauling today.


Sounds like they need to go to a new plant


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

First irrigation service call is another 3 hours of work.

Yay.

This afternoon one of the trucks had the check engine light on. 

Yay.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2144072 said:


> First irrigation service call is another 3 hours of work.
> 
> Yay.
> 
> This afternoon one of the trucks had the check engine light on.
> 
> Yay.


Shoulda gone home... hit it hard in the morning


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2144077 said:


> Shoulda gone home... hit it hard in the morning


Did after the first service call. Got down to Hugo, got that system running.

Now some dinner and head home to get some sleep.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2144072 said:


> First irrigation service call is another 3 hours of work.
> 
> Yay.
> 
> This afternoon one of the trucks had the check engine light on.
> 
> Yay.


As long as it's not flashing drive it and deal with it when you have time


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2144083 said:


> As long as it's not flashing drive it and deal with it when you have time


I'll have my dad run it to the shop tomorrow. My good guys already juggled the mowers around so it's ready to go.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2144062 said:


> I got an email from A1 this morning on that... Thumbs Up
> 
> By the way, is Lawn King totally gone then? I thought Heidi just bought the greenhouse side, but I haven't seen Lawn King anywhere...


Didn't they have a site up on the road north of station 5? Or is that gone now?


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2144063 said:


> Sounds like they need to go to a new plant


$10 a ton cheaper. And yes I know it's government so take fuel, time, insurance costs out but what are we saving by driving to Becker for mix when we have atleast 5 plants in our own county?


----------



## Green Grass

I see lightning.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2144057 said:


> That's why I shut down vacation 12-18 hours before I'm back. I'm in work mode.


Doh Kay!......


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;2144096 said:


> I see lightning.


It's just everyone smoking weed going at Winstock.


----------



## CityGuy

Looks dark to the west/sw but nothing happening yet.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Productive day. It's nice mowing lawns only once. Well most of them anyway.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2144089 said:


> Didn't they have a site up on the road north of station 5? Or is that gone now?


Pretty much all houses now North of 5


----------



## CityGuy

63° and clouds.

Lots of lightning


----------



## CityGuy

And downpour. 

Paving may be on hold.


----------



## TKLAWN

1 3/4 in the gauge, we needed it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Holt crap. I bet we got dang near an inch in the 10 minutes. Can't even see 15ft from the house. And 40mph winds


----------



## CityGuy

Plant is going to run 3 diffrent mixes in 3 silos today and there are about 40 trucks in line already. 10 are county trucks. Going to be a long day of waiting I'm afraid.


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2144108 said:


> 1 3/4 in the gauge, we needed it.


Until its 95 tomorrow and the graas grows a foot


----------



## qualitycut

Looks like a little more rain coming through


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2144112 said:


> Looks like a little more rain coming through


Raining here still and i will assume it is heading your way. Shop work for us this morning. Hoping it dries up so we can finish thw last 6 so i can ride tomorrow.....


----------



## qualitycut

And heavy rain again, cafe


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2144113 said:


> Raining here still and i will assume it is heading your way. Shop work for us this morning. Hoping it dries up so we can finish thw last 6 so i can ride tomorrow.....


Luckily it's coming from the Nw so I should be out of out it soon.


----------



## Bill1090

Might be a rain day. I really don't feel like making new beds in the mud.


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2144116 said:


> Might be a rain day. I really don't feel like making new beds in the mud.


Option 1 make them in the mud

Option 2 the 95 degree heat

Option 3 next week


----------



## jimslawnsnow

1 1/2" in the rain gauge. Looks like I'm out...for now


----------



## Bill1090

qualitycut;2144117 said:


> Option 1 make them in the mud
> 
> Option 2 the 95 degree heat
> 
> Option 3 next week


I'm going with option 2. Might do some mowing this afternoon if the sun pops out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone with a 16-20' trailer for sale? Got a buddy looking to buy one to haul a couple mowers around.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2144110 said:


> Plant is going to run 3 diffrent mixes in 3 silos today and there are about 40 trucks in line already. 10 are county trucks. Going to be a long day of waiting I'm afraid.


Sounds like you need to go to a new plant...


----------



## andersman02

qualitycut;2144117 said:


> Option 1 make them in the mud
> 
> Option 2 the 95 degree heat
> 
> Option 3 next week


Had that new construction sod/front landscape job I talked to you about. Going to start the boulder wall today. Thats getting put off till next week. Not even going to try to mess with boulders/skid in mud.


----------



## qualitycut

andersman02;2144122 said:


> Had that new construction sod/front landscape job I talked to you about. Going to start the boulder wall today. Thats getting put off till next week. Not even going to try to mess with boulders/skid in mud.


#trackmachinesmatter


----------



## qualitycut

Seen rydes truck for the 5th time this week. Maybe have an sss sighting later


----------



## banonea

No ware near the rain we got in Rochester out in Byron, only a 8 mile difference........


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2144121 said:


> Sounds like you need to go to a new plant...


Boss was just here and maybe now he understands what we Have been telling him.

I've hauled 3 loads today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Spent the morning Downtown, now the afternoon in Uptown. 

It's been a day, that's for sure.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Beautiful day out, beautiful women out!


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2144130 said:


> Beautiful day out, beautiful women out!


Too hot....


----------



## CityGuy

Heat Advisory Friday noon to 900 p.m.. Going to be a warm one.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Dahl just said severe storms possible tomorrow night


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2144133 said:


> Dahl just said severe storms possible tomorrow night


Novak has been saying that for 2 days.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Solenoid pack failure in my truck in the transmission. Dealer took four hours to fix, did a complete fluid flush, filter change and billed it out to my MaxCare warranty. No appointment was scheduled. Just dropped it off at noon.

$0.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2144135 said:


> Solenoid pack failure in my truck in the transmission. Dealer took four hours to fix, did a complete fluid flush, filter change and billed it out to my MaxCare warranty. No appointment was scheduled. Just dropped it off at noon.
> 
> $0.


Cool?.........? My cap cut wasn't free


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;2144124 said:


> Seen rydes truck for the 5th time this week. Maybe have an sss sighting later


I passed SSS's convoy on 52 around lunchtime.


----------



## qualitycut

Seen you on 55 headed past the trailer place


----------



## qualitycut

If i wasn't busy today i was going to grab a beer and chair and watch sss work


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2144138 said:


> Cool?.........? My cap cut wasn't free


Considering those of us who don't have dad's running a dealership will usually have to make an appointment to determine what is wrong, then bring the truck back to have the issue fixed, plus pay the $100 deductible for the warranty, plus the tranny service, or part of it, yeah, I think it's pretty cool.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2144144 said:


> Considering those of us who don't have dad's running a dealership will usually have to make an appointment to determine what is wrong, then bring the truck back to have the issue fixed, plus pay the $100 deductible for the warranty, plus the tranny service, or part of it, yeah, I think it's pretty cool.


Cooler?..........


----------



## CityGuy

So they offered us ot tomorrow paving.

They got laughed at. Not one person said yes.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2144146 said:


> So they offered us ot tomorrow paving.
> 
> They got laughed at. Not one person said yes.


Why would you?? You're all government workers.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2144147 said:


> Why would you?? You're all government workers.


And that's not a shot at you personally. It's just government waste. Took what, 2? 3? days for your superior to figure out what's going on.

You yourself said you're driving into Becker to get material if I remember. More waste.

Now throw more good money after bad by offering overtime to CYA himself on why nothing is getting done, and no one wants to make $35 / hour to sit in a dump truck.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;2144148 said:


> And that's not a shot at you personally. It's just government waste. Took what, 2? 3? days for your superior to figure out what's going on.
> 
> You yourself said you're driving into Becker to get material if I remember. More waste.
> 
> Now throw more good money after bad by offering overtime to CYA himself on why nothing is getting done, and no one wants to make $35 / hour to sit in a dump truck.


So basically turning down $350 to work a extra day. Doesn't sound like a bad deal. Help with day care, a night out of town, lwnmwrmn22 weekly out to eat bill.


----------



## qualitycut

djagusch;2144149 said:


> So basically turning down $350 to work a extra day. Doesn't sound like a bad deal. Help with day care, a night out of town, lwnmwrmn22 weekly out to eat bill.


Lol. I was just thinking about that. I spend 35 plus a day on food.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2144150 said:


> Lol. I was just thinking about that. I spend 35 plus a day on food.


How much a day on Booze?


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2144152 said:


> How much a day on Booze?


On a good Saturday between ubers and such. Way more


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Drakeslayer;2144152 said:


> How much a day on Booze?


ouch.........................


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;2144148 said:


> And that's not a shot at you personally. It's just government waste. Took what, 2? 3? days for your superior to figure out what's going on.
> 
> You yourself said you're driving into Becker to get material if I remember. More waste.
> 
> Now throw more good money after bad by offering overtime to CYA himself on why nothing is getting done, and no one wants to make $35 / hour to sit in a dump truck.


IMO he thinks that we are saving money. 10.00 a ton. But and this is the private sector in me coming out, fuel, time, insurance, etc.. Have to be figured in there somewhere..

This project is a little more complicated as well because its going to be part of a detour for a state project so I think he is getting pressured as well.


----------



## CityGuy

Has anyone bought baby hearing protection before? Muff style. 
Not sure on what to get the kid for the air show. 
They all seem to be about the same db level and about 30.00 on Amazon.


----------



## NorthernProServ

what do you guys charge for lengthy grass? ( double/triple cutting and/or blowing)

We do 1/3 the mow price each time it happens.

A lot of People paying there may invoices have something to say about it this time it seems. They must have forget the rain every day and 6" grass just 2 weeks ago......


----------



## Drakeslayer

This is a good old fashion shoot out in game 5.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;2144158 said:


> what do you guys charge for lengthy grass? ( double/triple cutting and/or blowing)
> 
> We do 1/3 the mow price each time it happens.
> 
> A lot of People paying there may invoices have something to say about it this time it seems. They must have forget the rain every day and 6" grass just 2 weeks ago......


I factor it in when bidding. It's already built into the charge.


----------



## TKLAWN

Drakeslayer;2144152 said:


> How much a day on Booze?


What a soak!.....


----------



## banonea

NorthernProServ;2144158 said:


> what do you guys charge for lengthy grass? ( double/triple cutting and/or blowing)
> 
> We do 1/3 the mow price each time it happens.
> 
> A lot of People paying there may invoices have something to say about it this time it seems. They must have forget the rain every day and 6" grass just 2 weeks ago......


We.dont chatge extra if we half to double cut. If it is a first time or a one time cut i charge extra but not on my regular customers......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

https://www.google.com/amp/ktla.com...each-umbrella/amp/?client=ms-android-verizon#

Woman got impaled by a wind blown beach umbrella at Virginia Beach, about a mile from where we were staying. Impaled and killed. Guess when it's your time to go, it's your time to go.


----------



## andersman02

banonea;2144166 said:


> We.dont chatge extra if we half to double cut. If it is a first time or a one time cut i charge extra but not on my regular customers......


Same, weeklies don't get charged extra, first time usually 1.5x or more if extra long. I take a look at total average times at end of year for next year's pricing, essentially making less in spring and more and summer. We all know it can take 1/2 the time in the summer


----------



## ryde307

At the airport heading to California. I lost my ID and haven't got a new one. Made it through security in half the time as everyone else. They take you aside walk you through do extra screening ( search bag and extra pat down). I might not travel with an ID from now on


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2144170 said:


> At the airport heading to California. I lost my ID and haven't got a new one. Made it through security in half the time as everyone else. They take you aside walk you through do extra screening ( search bag and extra pat down). I might not travel with an ID from now on


That, or fly with kids that are 12 and younger. Don't have to take your shoes off, and you walk past the body scanners through a regular metal detector.


----------



## qualitycut

Not going to lie, even though im doing skid work today not looking forward to stepping outside


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2144171 said:


> That, or fly with kids that are 12 and younger. Don't have to take your shoes off, and you walk past the body scanners through a regular metal detector.


Or have someone that is tsa pre screened book your ticket


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2144179 said:


> Not going to lie, even though im doing skid work today not looking forward to stepping outside


Just dropped a guy off in Columbia Heights to do some rough mowing. I'm glad I'm in the truck most of the day today putting out fires.


----------



## cbservicesllc

andersman02;2144169 said:


> Same, weeklies don't get charged extra, first time usually 1.5x or more if extra long. I take a look at total average times at end of year for next year's pricing, essentially making less in spring and more and summer. We all know it can take 1/2 the time in the summer


This......


----------



## CityGuy

I have a chunk of lawn about 25 x 25 or so that just doesn't seem to want to fill out. Overseed 2 years in a row and cored by GreenGrass. 
I can see the holes still from last fall in this area. 
Is the ground bad? Too much clay? 
Ideas on how to correct organ than black dirt and seed this fall.
It does get late morning and full afternoon sun.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2144190 said:


> I have a chunk of lawn about 25 x 25 or so that just doesn't seem to want to fill out. Overseed 2 years in a row and cored by GreenGrass.
> I can see the holes still from last fall in this area.
> Is the ground bad? Too much clay?
> Ideas on how to correct organ than black dirt and seed this fall.
> It does get late morning and full afternoon sun.


Is it a "dead spot" in the irrigation? Have you pulled soil samples and had them analyzed?

Did there used to be a tree(s) there? Ants? Grubs?


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;2144191 said:


> Is it a "dead spot" in the irrigation? Have you pulled soil samples and had them analyzed?
> 
> Did there used to be a tree(s) there? Ants? Grubs?


No irrigation. Watered weekly for about 15 minutes or so depending on rain.
Just starting the process of figuring out what is going on so no soil samples yet.
No trees/shrubs as long as I have been here.

Do not see any any hills, not sure on grubs.


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;2144193 said:


> No irrigation. Watered weekly for about 15 minutes or so depending on rain.
> Just starting the process of figuring out what is going on so no soil samples yet.
> No trees/shrubs as long as I have been here.
> 
> Do not see any any hills, not sure on grubs.


More wondering if I try a small area with something simple and I'm not sure what. As an example put out a bag of lime in a 5x5 area. Not sure right product but something like that to maybe loosen the soil up?


----------



## ryde307

Landed in California. Sitting on the plane still because we sincerely and our gate won't be ready for a bit


----------



## TKLAWN

CityGuy;2144190 said:


> I have a chunk of lawn about 25 x 25 or so that just doesn't seem to want to fill out. Overseed 2 years in a row and cored by GreenGrass.
> I can see the holes still from last fall in this area.
> Is the ground bad? Too much clay?
> Ideas on how to correct organ than black dirt and seed this fall.
> It does get late morning and full afternoon sun.


Sod??......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

And we're done for the week. Started at 630. With 2 of us we did a 30 mile circle or so. From my house to Faribault to Owatonna to Claremont and back to my house then up to the neighbors and back. Mowed 10-11 acres. 2 acres was the first cut of the season.


----------



## Camden

Alright, I'm heading to the Twins game to hydrate myself with a little Nordest (since they don't serve Blue Moon).


----------



## Green Grass

Camden;2144202 said:


> Alright, I'm heading to the Twins game to hydrate myself with a little Nordest (since they don't serve Blue Moon).


Leave your windows open so they don't break the glass


----------



## ryde307

I'm sitting on the pier in Malibu eating lunch. Lots of talent around here.


----------



## Bill1090

I should've picked option 1.


----------



## Drakeslayer

ryde307;2144204 said:


> I'm sitting on the pier in Malibu eating lunch. Lots of talent around here.


Pictures??


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy;2144194 said:


> More wondering if I try a small area with something simple and I'm not sure what. As an example put out a bag of lime in a 5x5 area. Not sure right product but something like that to maybe loosen the soil up?


Hire a new lawn guy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2144194 said:


> More wondering if I try a small area with something simple and I'm not sure what. As an example put out a bag of lime in a 5x5 area. Not sure right product but something like that to maybe loosen the soil up?


Which is why you pull a couple soil samples and send it into the U's Extension Service. They will tell you exactly what to do.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://soiltest.cfans.umn.edu


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2144216 said:


> Which is why you pull a couple soil samples and send it into the U's Extension Service. They will tell you exactly what to do.


This.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hopefully it wasn't Bano in the fatal motorcycle crash in Rochester a bit ago.


----------



## ryde307

Drakeslayer;2144207 said:


> Pictures??


Just stopped and got drinks at nobu in Malibu. There was a few million in cars in the lot. I wish I could take pictures of the talent that was in there.


----------



## Camden

Green Grass;2144203 said:


> Leave your windows open so they don't break the glass


I didn't park in the cheap lot this time so I'm good to go.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;2144216 said:


> Which is why you pull a couple soil samples and send it into the U's Extension Service. They will tell you exactly what to do.


Bah, throw down some dirt, some seed and water multiple times per day and he'll have grass before you even get your test back. After established don't let it go dormant from heat dryness the first Year and it'll be good to go.


----------



## Greenery

Camden;2144225 said:


> I didn't park in the cheap lot this time so I'm good to go.


Not sure it matters. Last time I parked Dt in a parking garage a few years ago, same thing happened. Smashed window, took a couple backpacks full of clothes and left the valuables.


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2144224 said:


> Just stopped and got drinks at nobu in Malibu. There was a few million in cars in the lot. I wish I could take pictures of the talent that was in there.


You paying with your AMEX black card?


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2144228 said:


> You paying with your AMEX black card?


He pays in straight cash, homie.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2144229 said:


> He pays in straight cash, homie.


Lol was going to say that but every rich person I hear on tv or radio has less than 100 bucks cash.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2144230 said:


> Lol was going to say that but every rich person I hear on tv or radio has less than 100 bucks cash.


I never have cash. Guess I'm rich???!!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Went by a place we mowed Wednesday on 3" or 3 1/4" and it's well over 5" already


----------



## Drakeslayer

Knuckleballer on the mound tonight. Kind of fun to watch.


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone able to mow a place in edina tomorrow?


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2144234 said:


> Anyone able to mow a place in edina tomorrow?


Doh Kay!!!


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2144235 said:


> Doh Kay!!!


#soak........

Figured a lurker on here would chime in


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2144222 said:


> Hopefully it wasn't Bano in the fatal motorcycle crash in Rochester a bit ago.


Not me. Not sure but i am going to watch the news to see, i know a lot of riders in the area.....


----------



## unit28

Found a boat I'm interested in

listed

..... This is an aluminum hull with a 79' Mercury 850hp. I had the boat repainted a few years ago and redid the interior


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2144234 said:


> Anyone able to mow a place in edina tomorrow?


Mowz..........


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2144236 said:


> #soak........
> 
> Figured a lurker on here would chime in


Well yeah, six pack of sockeyes down!


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2144239 said:


> Mowz..........


My reputation is associated with this.
And need it done by 11


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2144241 said:


> My reputation is associated with this.
> And need it done by 11


Future ex wife's parents place?


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2144242 said:


> Future ex wife's parents place?


Investors house that has an open house tomorrow


----------



## qualitycut

And i have a flat on the trailer


----------



## qualitycut

I will save a hundred plus by staying home tonight now.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Just saw a commercial for redds apple ale. What a girly song


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2144245 said:


> I will save a hundred plus by staying home tonight now.


And you made money buy mowing an Edina lawn.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2144247 said:


> And you made money buy mowing an Edina lawn.


Yup so it will be like making a 1xx.00


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hey!!!! The casino has free Wi-Fi on the floor!!


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2144234 said:


> Anyone able to mow a place in edina tomorrow?


I'll do it if you can meet me there with a mower, weed whip and blower.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2144245 said:


> I will save a hundred plus by staying home tonight now.


Yeah but you could've hung out with me downtown and that experience is worth way more than $100


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2144234 said:


> Anyone able to mow a place in edina tomorrow?


I got it if you drive out to Taylor's Falls and mow and trim the school there.

I'll leave the keys to the gate taped under the seat in the porta potty.


----------



## CityGuy

Does anyone have heated cloth seats in a Chevy? Good, bad? 
I did not realize you could get heated cloth seats.

71° and clear


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2144256 said:


> Does anyone have heated cloth seats in a Chevy? Good, bad?
> I did not realize you could get heated cloth seats.
> 
> 71° and clear


the loaner 16 1500 I had, had them. wife said they worked. all the info I have. I hate cloth seats partially because of having kids


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;2144228 said:


> You paying with your AMEX black card?


Ha straight cash. It actually wasn't as expensive as I thought. I mean it forsure isn't cheap though. My old fashion was $19 made with some aged Japanese whiskey. 
My fiance's aunt lives out here and let's just say is not poor. The girls all did a workout with some famous trainer and my soon to be brother in law and myself went out to nobu.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2144257 said:


> the loaner 16 1500 I had, had them. wife said they worked. all the info I have. I hate cloth seats partially because of having kids


I know I will have seat covers on. Keep going back and forth with leather but worry about stains from work on them.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2144259 said:


> I know I will have seat covers on. Keep going back and forth with leather but worry about stains from work on them.


You're worried about stains on leather? Just think of cloth. It'll be way worse. Seat covers over cloth seats don't do cap when drinks get spilled or dealing with a sick kid. At least leather it wipes right off. Just telling my experience


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2144260 said:


> You're worried about stains on leather? Just think of cloth. It'll be way worse. Seat covers over cloth seats don't do cap when drinks get spilled or dealing with a sick kid. At least leather it wipes right off. Just telling my experience


Good thoughts. I hadn't thought about the kid part as she gets older and spills.


----------



## qualitycut

If your worried about stains don't get cloth


----------



## qualitycut

I cant think of any flaws of leather


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2144265 said:


> I cant think of any flaws of leather


They burn your twig and berries when the sun is hot and roast your buns.

In the winter the opposite happens


----------



## jimslawnsnow

With leather your clothes stick easier when hot an sweaty. Also if you buy used or ride with someone who armoralls them you fall out of your seat and on your butt


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Overall, it's a good trade off


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2144266 said:


> They burn your twig and berries when the sun is hot and roast your buns.
> 
> In the winter the opposite happens


Not with ac seats


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2144269 said:


> Not with ac seats


They need a cooled base, and a heated back. I'm getting old.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2144269 said:


> Not with ac seats


That only works of the truck is on and has ac option


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2144272 said:


> That only works of the truck is on and has ac option


Which you can do so that's why no flaws for me. Even without ac seats remote start cools them down


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2144262 said:


> Good thoughts. I hadn't thought about the kid part as she gets older and spills.


Get leather and make sure that you have cooled seats.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2144275 said:


> Get leather and make sure that you have cooled seats.


That's what I'm leaning toward at this point. Has to talk the wide into it but once I told her about spills and not being able to find a rear seatcover I had her sold.


----------



## CityGuy

Never a good idea to tailgate a truck that is following an unmarked trooper. Then pass both in a no passing zone. 

Some people get what they deserve. Oh and it was on Hwy 12 that is part of the safety area to reduce accidents. Someone is in some trouble for that.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2144276 said:


> That's what I'm leaning toward at this point. Has to talk the wide into it but once I told her about spills and not being able to find a rear seatcover I had her sold.


There you go calling her wide again


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

10 hours is enough. The high of 78 tomorrow is sending me home today.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2144282 said:


> 10 hours is enough. The high of 78 tomorrow is sending me home today.


I did the same. Mine wasn't sitting on my butt though.


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2144283 said:


> I did the same. Mine wasn't sitting on my butt though.


2 lawns and a tire fix was way more work then I wanted to do on a Saturday


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2144284 said:


> 2 lawns and a tire fix was way more work then I wanted to do on a Saturday


From the guy who once declared "I don't work weekends..."

Just givin' you crap.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Nice to have a whole weekend off


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2144284 said:


> 2 lawns and a tire fix was way more work then I wanted to do on a Saturday


Worked in the shop all day. Cleaned , fixed brothers girls car, fixed 2 other cars got one on the lift for a full break job tomorrow am. Hot enough in thebshop i had to lay on theshop floor to cool the body down, and that was after drinking 2 gal of water today......


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2144284 said:


> 2 lawns and a tire fix was way more work then I wanted to do on a Saturday


I put brakes in the trailer


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2144284 said:


> 2 lawns and a tire fix was way more work then I wanted to do on a Saturday


That's how it all starts.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Stuck on 35 at Forest Lake. Looks like 2 heli's are picking up a couple of motorcyclists up off the freeway according to Police Clips.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2144291 said:


> Stuck on 35 at Forest Lake. Looks like 2 heli's are picking up a couple of motorcyclists up off the freeway according to Police Clips.


Not good...............


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2144290 said:


> That's how it all starts.


Nope I will never ever work weekends every weekend. Ain't happening. I worked a total of 1.5 today. Plenty


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2144293 said:


> Nope I will never ever work weekends every weekend. Ain't happening. I worked a total of 1.5 today. Plenty


Weekends are great. payuppayuppayuppayup


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;2144294 said:


> Weekends are great. payuppayuppayuppayup


Exactly!....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

First irrigation service call complete.

Biggest thing I hate about Sunday mornings is all of the radio stations run "community" programming and there's nothing to listen to.

Biggest thing quality hates about Sunday mornings is waking up after a night of drinking.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2144298 said:


> First irrigation service call complete.
> 
> Biggest thing I hate about Sunday mornings is all of the radio stations run "community" programming and there's nothing to listen to.
> 
> Biggest thing quality hates about Sunday mornings is waking up after a night of drinking.


After all the graduation parties yesterday. ......I'm sure he's not alone.

Took the grandkids to a movie yesterday to duck out of the heat
We watched the new jungle book movie, Disney smashed this one.
Even had my oldest jumping from the action scene's during the escape from king Loui's castle.

Tunin......performance radio network is what I listen to :waving:


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2144298 said:


> First irrigation service call complete.
> 
> Biggest thing I hate about Sunday mornings is all of the radio stations run "community" programming and there's nothing to listen to.
> 
> Biggest thing quality hates about Sunday mornings is waking up after a night of drinking.


Didn't have a drop all weekend


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2144301 said:


> Didn't have a drop all weekend


What did you do for fun then?


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2144301 said:


> Didn't have a drop all weekend


Are you feeling ok?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2144302 said:


> What did you do for fun then?


Grew up??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Had to give an ultimatum to my young guy. He texted this morning that he has a doc appointment tomorrow at 9 am.

I texted back that he worked 1 Monday in the last 5 (4 hours last Monday when I was gone) and if he's not at work tomorrow morning at 7 am, he will get his last check on Friday. Told him he can make his appointment on Wednesday when it's going to rain unless it's an emergency.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2144302 said:


> What did you do for fun then?


Nothing boring ass weekend. Was sick of Jim teasing me.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2144303 said:


> Are you feeling ok?


Great actually!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Down pour........


----------



## NorthernProServ

Looks like alot of rain this week.

1/4-1/2" tonight 
1/4-1/2" Tuesday 
1-2" Tuesday night


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2144305 said:


> Had to give an ultimatum to my young guy. He texted this morning that he has a doc appointment tomorrow at 9 am.
> 
> I texted back that he worked 1 Monday in the last 5 (4 hours last Monday when I was gone) and if he's not at work tomorrow morning at 7 am, he will get his last check on Friday. Told him he can make his appointment on Wednesday when it's going to rain unless it's an emergency.


Had 4 people contact us last week for work, sent them our application and have not received one back.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Must have gotten at least 1/4". Guess I'll have to mow and install the fire pit


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;2144310 said:


> Had 4 people contact us last week for work, sent them our application and have not received one back.


I won't do apps. I ask them a few questions and if I like what I hear, I do an in person interview


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2144312 said:


> I won't do apps. I ask them a few questions and if I like what I hear, I do an in person interview


I ask a few questions, then have them come to work. I want them to show me what they know.

I've paid people $50 at noon before and sent them on their way.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2144313 said:


> I ask a few questions, then have them come to work. I want them to show me what they know.
> 
> I've paid people $50 at noon before and sent them on their way.


I've done that a few times. My employee that's going on season 4 I did that with. Another guy quit after 2 yards because he didn't think that's what it was going to be like. I still like to meet before hand. One shoveler has been arrested a few times for burglary. I shouldn't call him that, he never showed up


----------



## Camden

I had 3 people quit in one day this past week. I am hurting for employees right now. None of the 3 knew that the others were quitting, it was just one big coincidence. One guy is having knee surgery, one is moving out of the area because his wife got a better job and the third person was offered more money somewhere else (although she didn't give me a chance to match it so that tells me she wanted to leave anyway).

So yeah...if any of you know people in my area who are looking for jobs send them my way.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

And another down pour/thunderstorm


----------



## jimslawnsnow

We have hail.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

It seems everyone in every type of job field is hiring, and yet the line out the door at the county as they say there's no work. Hmm ,something isn't right


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2144318 said:


> It seems everyone in every type of job field is hiring, and yet the line out the door at the county as they say there's no work. Hmm ,something isn't right


A lot of people are just plain lazy yet others are not qualified for what they are applying for. Can most people flip burgers at BK, yes, can they support a family on that income, no, so they look elsewhere.

In my opinion I think this age of technology Has started to ruin our young. They want lots of money to do nothing. It could also have to do with dual parents working to support the family and the values of hard work are not being taught to the youth of today.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2144319 said:


> A lot of people are just plain lazy yet others are not qualified for what they are applying for. Can most people flip burgers at BK, yes, can they support a family on that income, no, so they look elsewhere.
> 
> In my opinion I think this age of technology Has started to ruin our young. They want lots of money to do nothing. It could also have to do with dual parents working to support the family and the values of hard work are not being taught to the youth of today.


They may not be qualified, they sure as heck arn't doing anything to better themselves either, they head home and make more mouths to feed as well


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2144320 said:


> They may not be qualified, they sure as heck arn't doing anything to better themselves either, they head home and make more mouths to feed as well


We are having lunch at a new restaurant in Center City. A new Pizza Pub opened on HWY 8 if you guys are passing through. 24 beers on tap for quality.

Anyways, the manager is a good guy that worked for me last year. He called me the other day, because he was wondering if I needed help.

He wanted to get out of managing. The pay he was getting was just barely putting him over the threshold for medical assistance. He was actually taking home less being a manager of the new restaurant than if he worked for me.

I told him he can come back anytime, but I know he wants to manage, a dream for him. I told him to use the conversation as leverage against his new boss, which he did.

But that's the problem. If you're in the system, it's way hard to get away from it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

We have an inch so far today


----------



## Drakeslayer

Glad I didn't have Kyle Busch in my lineup!!!


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;2144325 said:


> Glad I didn't have Kyle Busch in my lineup!!!


I did.

At least Jr is out of it again so that helps with the disappointment.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I gotta remember there is a race .


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2144327 said:


> I gotta remember there is a race .


Every weekend.......


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2144328 said:


> Every weekend.......


http://calendar.nascar.com/schedule


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2144327 said:


> I gotta remember there is a race .


It might be easier if you weren't working all the time


----------



## jimslawnsnow

We are out eating. I want to ask this guy to leave. He is coughing so bad it sounds like he has tuberculosis


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2144319 said:


> A lot of people are just plain lazy yet others are not qualified for what they are applying for. Can most people flip burgers at BK, yes, can they support a family on that income, no, so they look elsewhere.
> 
> In my opinion I think this age of technology Has started to ruin our young. They want lots of money to do nothing. It could also have to do with dual parents working to support the family and the values of hard work are not being taught to the youth of today.


Technology didn't ruin it... Values and Entitlement ruined it...

My 4 and a half year old has a leap pad tablet and uses it daily... But he is always eager to help dad in the yard and do jobs around the house... I will never discourage that behavior


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2144325 said:


> Glad I didn't have Kyle Busch in my lineup!!!


I didn't get to watch, what happened?


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2144333 said:


> I didn't get to watch, what happened?


Cheater!!!!!


----------



## Drakeslayer

cbservicesllc;2144333 said:


> I didn't get to watch, what happened?


He left his engine oil on the track.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2144334 said:


> Cheater!!!!!


Yea, WTF. He's always one step ahead of us.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2144334 said:


> Cheater!!!!!


Guaranteed he uses a pay site for lineup assistance.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Camden;2144337 said:


> Guaranteed he uses a pay site for lineup assistance.


Probably used our entry fees to pay for it!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Storm damage in Woodbury if anyone is interested. I have 2 houses with trees down on the south end of Radio Dr.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2144339 said:


> Storm damage in Woodbury if anyone is interested. I have 2 houses with trees down on the south end of Radio Dr.


I am........ i was by there 10 min ago didnt see anything


----------



## Green Grass

Wow I got spanked again. Might be time to change my line up around


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sooooo... I got 4th place today?? :laughing:


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2144341 said:


> Wow I got spanked again. Might be time to change my line up around


I do a bit every week. Lots of weird crap happened today


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Pretty good reading all over about hillary ,trump and Obama


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Passenger died in the motorcycle crash we saw last night. Sounds like it was equipment failure on the bike, back wheel failed.


----------



## CityGuy

Storm looks impressive on radar but sky not so much.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2144336 said:


> Yea, WTF. He's always one step ahead of us.


You guys forget where I've been the last few weeks... hahaha


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2144347 said:


> Passenger died in the motorcycle crash we saw last night. Sounds like it was equipment failure on the bike, back wheel failed.


I heard early this morning the rear wheel started to wobble. Bearing?


----------



## Doughboy12

Had my road blocked off for over 2 hours. Another fatal. Cedar and 46.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2144351 said:


> I heard early this morning the rear wheel started to wobble. Bearing?


I've seen the same reports.


----------



## Doughboy12

I wonder how Gary feels about getting booed EVERY place he goes???
#BecauseItsTheCup


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;2144354 said:


> I wonder how Gary feels about getting booed EVERY place he goes???
> #BecauseItsTheCup


He doesn't care. #paidyearround.


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2144355 said:


> He doesn't care. #paidyearround.


It sure doesn't seem to bother him. 
#NoPride


----------



## CityGuy

67° with light rain.

Has almost an 1" overnight


----------



## CityGuy

Narrow band moving down 394/12. Pretty dry in Buffalo.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Very soggy in Minnetonka.


----------



## banonea

Nice and cool this morning. Spending the entire day at 1 property today. Shrub trimming, hand weed flower beds and mow. Got my 12 & 14 year old nieces working today, they want to earn money......dont see that much anymore


----------



## qualitycut

Going to have to start late for mowing here


----------



## andersman02

qualitycut;2144362 said:


> Going to have to start late for mowing here


Theyre coming in at 830, all done here. Heading to gertens to reserve a few plants then trying to do some work at that boulder wall.


----------



## andersman02

andersman02;2144363 said:


> Theyre coming in at 830, all done here. Heading to gertens to reserve a few plants then trying to do some work at that boulder wall.


Scratch that they were out of 2/3 of the plants I was going to tag... Great


----------



## qualitycut

andersman02;2144363 said:


> Theyre coming in at 830, all done here. Heading to gertens to reserve a few plants then trying to do some work at that boulder wall.


Yea way wet here.

Why not call abd have them pull what you want


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This morning they shut down the bridge to my house. It's now 30 minutes one way to get out to the freeway since 7 years ago, the city gave Polaris the right to shut down the other road.

Plus 3 of my 4 guys have a 20 minute detour each way.

Good thinking on the city's part.


----------



## NorthernProServ

$597.00 for 3 hours of irrigation work, which includes running to get a part.

I'll take more of these jobs any day!


----------



## qualitycut

I i cant even walk on my job sites let alone get a skid in there and grade


----------



## andersman02

qualitycut;2144376 said:


> I i cant even walk on my job sites let alone get a skid in there and grade


Yeah, didn't go to well. Got a total of 0 boulders placed


----------



## banonea

Spent all day on 1 account

Trimmed 120 shrubs
Trimmed 10 trees
Hand weeded 37 landscaping beds
Mowed 
Wipped
Blew

I think my 2 niece's havw a new appreciation for thier dad's job,they are wooped but busted thier ass today....very proud of them both


----------



## qualitycut

Hello? Anyone here?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2144382 said:


> Hello? Anyone here?


We are all out


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2144382 said:


> Hello? Anyone here?


Did you not see my Facebook post?


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2144384 said:


> Did you not see my Facebook post?


Nope i am not part of the cool kids......


----------



## TKLAWN

that didn't work...

Anyways, Western is raffling off a couple special Military plows.
Check it out.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2144384 said:


> Did you not see my Facebook post?


Suck up.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2144387 said:


> Suck up.......


Just trying to get some action around here.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2144388 said:


> Just trying to get some action around here.


Hmmmm. I hope you won't find any "action" on here


----------



## CityGuy

I looked and couldn't find a difinitive answer on Google.
What is the difference between commercial vehicle inspector and commercial vehicle enforcement?


----------



## Drakeslayer

CityGuy;2144392 said:


> I looked and couldn't find a difinitive answer on Google.
> What is the difference between commercial vehicle inspector and commercial vehicle enforcement?


One of them gives a reach around


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone have an extra fork, not the hole set up, one got bent and its kinda a pia some times.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2144398 said:


> Anyone have an extra fork, not the hole set up, one got bent and its kinda a pia some times.


We do. But they are all bent like the one you have.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Supercell? .............


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2144400 said:


> Supercell? .............


Where?.........?


----------



## CityGuy

61° and clouds


----------



## mnlefty

qualitycut;2144401 said:


> Where?.........?


Novak was talking about it as a possibility for today "Msp/rst".


----------



## qualitycut

Well see how close they are till "after 1"


----------



## mnlefty

mnlefty;2144406 said:


> Novak was talking about it as a possibility for today "Msp/rst".


"Model guidance continues to advertise supercell potential over so. MN, incl. RST/MSP, TUE between 3pm-10pm."


----------



## qualitycut

So there is an Inver grove heights neighbors Facebook page and someone asked about a lawn company. Cant belive how many "lawn companies " there is around lol


----------



## qualitycut

mnlefty;2144408 said:


> "Model guidance continues to advertise supercell potential over so. MN, incl. RST/MSP, TUE between 3pm-10pm."


Got it. Thought jim was talking about last night


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2144407 said:


> Well see how close they are till "after 1"


Yeah, I really need "after 1".


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2144412 said:


> Yeah, I really need "after 1".


Same, got a project to wrap and could sneak the mowing in...

Should have dug that with the skid


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2144412 said:


> Yeah, I really need "after 1".


Disregard, double post...


----------



## mnlefty

Love it when we come in to restore the irrigation behind new parking lot curbs and the guys are here to lay the blacktop. Thanks for the heads up scheduling property managers.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone ever walk off a retaining wall job, just leaving the rock, first two pallets of block behind?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2144417 said:


> Anyone ever walk off a retaining wall job, just leaving the rock, first two pallets of block behind?


Sounds like your day is going well...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2144413 said:


> Same, got a project to wrap and could sneak the mowing in...
> 
> Should have dug that with the skid


Shovels are faster


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2144417 said:


> Anyone ever walk off a retaining wall job, just leaving the rock, first two pallets of block behind?


Yea one time it started to rain. Putting river rock down for a base?


----------



## Drakeslayer

Looks like it will be here before 5 pm????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2144420 said:


> Yea one time it started to rain. Putting river rock down for a base?


No, I mean completely leave the job and never return.


----------



## qualitycut

1 might be pushing it


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2144423 said:


> No, I mean completely leave the job and never return.


I knew what you meant. You will be back


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2144422 said:


> Looks like it will be here before 5 pm????


I didn't even see they changed it from after 1


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just looked at the radar. Noon is going to be pushing it on the west side.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2144422 said:


> Looks like it will be here before 5 pm????


Hey it said after 1pm, I'd be cool with 3!


----------



## Drakeslayer

cbservicesllc;2144428 said:


> Hey it said after 1pm, I'd be cool with 3!


Raining decent in excelsior.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2144428 said:


> Hey it said after 1pm, I'd be cool with 3!


Should have used the skid


----------



## cbservicesllc

Sprinkles in Buffalo... starting to hear rumbles


----------



## NorthernProServ

Rain in new hope


----------



## mnlefty

Rain in S Mpls with some bigger rumbles to W/SW.


----------



## ryde307

Called it a day for everyone.

I got home from Cailfornia late Sunday night. All weekend I had had some heart burn and chest pain on an off.I have had some thing similar before on an off for a year or two. Anyways I woke up Monday morning and when I took a deep breath my sternum hurt so bad it almost dropped me to the floor. I took some Ibuprofen and went to work. It was better for most of the day. Anyways went to the doctor yesterday afternoon and they couldn't find anything. They think it's acid reflux. Which most of it makes sense. I then played softball last night and when down felt like I had a golfball in my throat or someone pushing on my adams apple constantly. I guess this is another common reaction to acid reflux after some for of exercise. Started on a medication this morning. Hoping it gets better. Super annoying feeling of basically a congested chest all day.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2144435 said:


> Called it a day for everyone.
> 
> I got home from Cailfornia late Sunday night. All weekend I had had some heart burn and chest pain on an off.I have had some thing similar before on an off for a year or two. Anyways I woke up Monday morning and when I took a deep breath my sternum hurt so bad it almost dropped me to the floor. I took some Ibuprofen and went to work. It was better for most of the day. Anyways went to the doctor yesterday afternoon and they couldn't find anything. They think it's acid reflux. Which most of it makes sense. I then played softball last night and when down felt like I had a golfball in my throat or someone pushing on my adams apple constantly. I guess this is another common reaction to acid reflux after some for of exercise. Started on a medication this morning. Hoping it gets better. Super annoying feeling of basically a congested chest all day.


Acid Reflux. Pound the Prevacid. Been there done that.

Also had supraventricular tachardia. That's another one. Put me in the emergency room with personnel running around like madmen. Go into urgent care, sweating, not able to breathe and your heart beat registering 181 beats per minute, people freak out.


----------



## mnlefty

Monsoon type rains in S Mpls currently.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2144427 said:


> Just looked at the radar. Noon is going to be pushing it on the west side.


About to start raining here.....


----------



## ryde307

Free lunch and Hedberg Plymouth tomorrow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Decent hour nap, too bad I'm in the regular cab and it sucks for laying the seat back.

Anyways, back to work. Looks dried out enough.


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2144435 said:


> Called it a day for everyone.
> 
> I got home from Cailfornia late Sunday night. All weekend I had had some heart burn and chest pain on an off.I have had some thing similar before on an off for a year or two. Anyways I woke up Monday morning and when I took a deep breath my sternum hurt so bad it almost dropped me to the floor. I took some Ibuprofen and went to work. It was better for most of the day. Anyways went to the doctor yesterday afternoon and they couldn't find anything. They think it's acid reflux. Which most of it makes sense. I then played softball last night and when down felt like I had a golfball in my throat or someone pushing on my adams apple constantly. I guess this is another common reaction to acid reflux after some for of exercise. Started on a medication this morning. Hoping it gets better. Super annoying feeling of basically a congested chest all day.


Yikes... sometimes I get something like that... Figured I was simply getting old...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2144436 said:


> Acid Reflux. Pound the Prevacid. Been there done that.
> 
> Also had supraventricular tachardia. That's another one. Put me in the emergency room with personnel running around like madmen. Go into urgent care, sweating, not able to breathe and your heart beat registering 181 beats per minute, people freak out.


Yeah that'll tend to get some reaction...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2144444 said:


> Decent hour nap, too bad I'm in the regular cab and it sucks for laying the seat back.
> 
> Anyways, back to work. Looks dried out enough.


Called it a day for our Landscape crew... lawn guys are heading back out


----------



## ryde307

Found out I get to be a firefighter at the Ryder Cup. Only for Tue but still cool to be a part of.


----------



## qualitycut

Why would a trooper sit in a round about. People have enough trouble driving through them


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2144447 said:


> Called it a day for our Landscape crew... lawn guys are heading back out


Thought about it but it's almost 3 and cafe looks to hit the fan sooner than later


----------



## cbservicesllc

Tornado Warnings in Worthington and Mankato already...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2144451 said:


> Tornado Warnings in Worthington and Mankato already...


Yea thats why I opted on waiting till tomorrow. They are only 3 hrs behind for tomorrow.


----------



## qualitycut

Its getting close!


----------



## CityGuy

Thunder and lightning here.


----------



## CityGuy

Holy thunder. That one rattled the dishes.


----------



## CityGuy

Holy downpour.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2144457 said:


> Holy downpour.


You're having quite the religious experience.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So, same townhome where I was ready to walk off the retaining wall job, another home owner just called to complain the irrigation was hitting his grill at 3:30 am.


----------



## Bill1090

Anyone else not able to load NWS Facebook page?


----------



## qualitycut

Bill1090;2144460 said:


> Anyone else not able to load NWS Facebook page?


On the app i wasnt able to earlier. Havent tried again, had to go to it using facebook webpage on phone


----------



## mnlefty

LwnmwrMan22;2144459 said:


> So, same townhome where I was ready to walk off the retaining wall job, another home owner just called to complain the irrigation was hitting his grill at 3:30 am.


Makes you just want to scream at them "don't put it in front of the cafeing sprinkler heads then!"


----------



## qualitycut

Sweet 60-70 mph winds headed my way. Maybe get some pibe trees to cut up tomorrow


----------



## TKLAWN

Down pour, satellite is out.
Not sure I can watch dvr's Of Austin And Allie all night.


----------



## Camden

TKLAWN;2144464 said:


> Down pour, satellite is out.
> Not sure I can watch dvr's Of Austin And Allie all night.


Right here is why I won't switch to satellite tv.


----------



## CityGuy

3" of rain in less than an hour.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2144463 said:


> Sweet 60-70 mph winds headed my way. Maybe get some pibe trees to cut up tomorrow


If you get nailed I'll come down and give you a hand. I love tree work. Plenty of saws, ropes, equipment.


----------



## CityGuy

3.5" and still raining.
Ditches are overwhelmed.


----------



## qualitycut

Luckily all my jobs I need to get done are new construction


----------



## Doughboy12

Um. It's a little late but I was busy all day. 

Stay away from 61 in Cottage Grove. Super Trupers on half the on ramps.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2144470 said:


> Luckily all my jobs I need to get done are new construction


Except one......that I know of...:crying:


----------



## Doughboy12

Buckets falling from the sky.....attm


----------



## qualitycut

Power interuption


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2144473 said:


> Buckets falling from the sky.....attm


perfect rain here. we are a little saturated though. one account made the paper that was serviced yesterday. it had what looked like a funnel cloud hanging down


----------



## qualitycut

Mowing tomorrow should be a good time.


----------



## Green Grass

Sun is trying to come out.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2144477 said:


> Mowing tomorrow should be a good time.


i plan on a full day


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2144479 said:


> i plan on a full day


Same here. We have had 5 inches of rain in 2 days. Everything was mush today. Cant wait for tomorrow.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Almost a sunset here


----------



## banonea

This day qent WAY different than it staeted out.....

Got my guys going to mow and i had plans to do some work in the shop. Got a e mail from one of my main account district manager say she wanted a meeting with me today. Now i am a firm beliver if you dont hear from management, all is good so i figured we had problems, and i was sweating it for 3 hours (i hate waiting)

Met with her and she asked if i would be able to edge all sidewalks(about a mile worth) plant a mix of annual and perennials( about 150 plants) and top dress all mulch beds (about 40 yards) and pull all weeds in the cracks in the parking lot. Normally no issues, then i got told it needed to be done by next Monday for a owners inspection.

Told her yes but it wouldn't be cheap. She asked "can it be done for under $12,000.00?"........i sais we should be able to do that......

THEN.......
I had a bid for a retaining wall tear down and rebuild, wall is falling over and owners are concerned for the kids playing. 100' long wall about 5'tall but should have been a 2 tier wall. Very tight, hard to get equipment in and out and there is going to be grass damage. 
Explained everything that was done wrong and what needed to correct the problem. Also recommended to add 10'to rhe bacl yard beacuse this wall was only 5' off the deck stairs. We will re use all the old block so material's will be less than $500.00 but a LOT OF LABOR. Gave them a price of $20,000.00 and i am 98% sure i gor the bid......nice way to end the day.


----------



## Drakeslayer

banonea;2144482 said:


> This day qent WAY different than it staeted out.....
> 
> Got my guys going to mow and i had plans to do some work in the shop. Got a e mail from one of my main account district manager say she wanted a meeting with me today. Now i am a firm beliver if you dont hear from management, all is good so i figured we had problems, and i was sweating it for 3 hours (i hate waiting)
> 
> Met with her and she asked if i would be able to edge all sidewalks(about a mile worth) plant a mix of annual and perennials( about 150 plants) and top dress all mulch beds (about 40 yards) and pull all weeds in the cracks in the parking lot. Normally no issues, then i got told it needed to be done by next Monday for a owners inspection.
> 
> Told her yes but it wouldn't be cheap. She asked "can it be done for under $12,000.00?"........i sais we should be able to do that......
> 
> THEN.......
> I had a bid for a retaining wall tear down and rebuild, wall is falling over and owners are concerned for the kids playing. 100' long wall about 5'tall but should have been a 2 tier wall. Very tight, hard to get equipment in and out and there is going to be grass damage.
> Explained everything that was done wrong and what needed to correct the problem. Also recommended to add 10'to rhe bacl yard beacuse this wall was only 5' off the deck stairs. We will re use all the old block so material's will be less than $500.00 but a LOT OF LABOR. Gave them a price of $20,000.00 and i am 98% sure i gor the bid......nice way to end the day.


So on the wall.... Your cutting out 185 yards of dirt to push the wall back 10'? And unstacking the wall, rebasing and using geogrid and drain tile. 20K seems pretty cheap.


----------



## banonea

Drakeslayer;2144483 said:


> So on the wall.... Your cutting out 185 yards of dirt to push the wall back 10'? And unstacking the wall, rebasing and using geogrid and drain tile. 20K seems pretty cheap.


That makes me feel better, i thought i was a touch high but figured i would let ir ride.

How chep do you think i am, just curious.....


----------



## Camden

banonea;2144482 said:


> This day qent WAY different than it staeted out.....
> 
> Got my guys going to mow and i had plans to do some work in the shop. Got a e mail from one of my main account district manager say she wanted a meeting with me today. Now i am a firm beliver if you dont hear from management, all is good so i figured we had problems, and i was sweating it for 3 hours (i hate waiting)
> 
> Met with her and she asked if i would be able to edge all sidewalks(about a mile worth) plant a mix of annual and perennials( about 150 plants) and top dress all mulch beds (about 40 yards) and pull all weeds in the cracks in the parking lot. Normally no issues, then i got told it needed to be done by next Monday for a owners inspection.
> 
> Told her yes but it wouldn't be cheap. She asked "can it be done for under $12,000.00?"........i sais we should be able to do that......


I'll do this job for you for $10k and you can make $2k off of me without having to lift a finger. I'll have it done by Thursday.


----------



## banonea

Camden;2144485 said:


> I'll do this job for you for $10k and you can make $2k off of me without having to lift a finger. I'll have it done by Thursday.


If things go right, we will have it done Thursday as well. We got 3 plaves to mow and are going ro do them all om Friday so we are going to work the next 2 days on it. I love a challenge......


----------



## Drakeslayer

banonea;2144484 said:


> That makes me feel better, i thought i was a touch high but figured i would let ir ride.
> 
> How chep do you think i am, just curious.....


Without seeing pics it's hard to say.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Camden;2144485 said:


> I'll do this job for you for $10k and you can make $2k off of me without having to lift a finger. I'll have it done by Thursday.


We will do it for 8K! He can make 4K!


----------



## banonea

Drakeslayer;2144487 said:


> Without seeing pics it's hard to say.


I may be a bit cheap but i figured after expenses, i should make around $15,000.00 or a bit more in my pocket......i am ok with that.


----------



## banonea

Drakeslayer;2144488 said:


> We will do it for 8K! He can make 4K!


Do i hear 4k.........lol


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;2144488 said:


> We will do it for 8K! He can make 4K!


Wow, taking food right out of my children's mouths.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Camden;2144491 said:


> Wow, taking food right out of my children's mouths.


We are closer. Less mobilization costs!


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2144486 said:


> If things go right, we will have it done Thursday as well. We got 3 plaves to mow and are going ro do them all om Friday so we are going to work the next 2 days on it. I love a challenge......


If you buy your mulch from Jim probably save you some money


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2144492 said:


> We are closer. Less mobilization costs!


Pffftt....I'll do it for $1500. Then I'll go out to eat, and then wonder why I don't have any cash.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2144493 said:


> If you buy your mulch from Jim probably save you some money


I thought about that, but i need to match what i have there already, just top dressing


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2144494 said:


> Pffftt....I'll do it for $1500. Then I'll go out to eat, and then wonder why I don't have any cash.


I wemt to the grocery store yesterday bought chicken, taco shells, salsa, cheese, rice and a few other things 60 bucks and i got 4 meals out of it.... I can eat out for that


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut;2144493 said:


> If you buy your mulch from Jim probably save you some money


Oh boy.....


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2144496 said:


> I wemt to the grocery store yesterday bought chicken, taco shells, salsa, cheese, rice and a few other things 60 bucks and i got 4 meals out of it.... I can eat out for that


Especially if you hit Happy Hour!


----------



## Drakeslayer

TKLAWN;2144497 said:


> Oh boy.....


Haha! I think he meant installed.


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea;2144489 said:


> I may be a bit cheap but i figured after expenses, i should make around $15,000.00 or a bit more in my pocket......i am ok with that.


I'd probably do it for 15... it's not that bad... Especially if you get free fill from somewhere! 185 yards isn't too much!


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2144501 said:


> I'd probably do it for 15... it's not that bad... Especially if you get free fill from somewhere! 185 yards isn't too much!


You mean haul the fill somewhere for free. Hes taking out 185 yards, dont give information without reading in detail what has been written


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2144502 said:


> You mean haul the fill somewhere for free. Hes taking out 185 yards, dont give information without reading in detail what has been written


Good call there... I read it as the TOP of the wall is 5' from the deck stairs... so pushing back the wall would involve more to backfill... Still not real clear when I reread it...


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;2144503 said:


> Good call there... I read it as the TOP of the wall is 5' from the deck stairs... so pushing back the wall would involve more to backfill... Still not real clear when I reread it...


When i get a chance, i will get some photos and it will make more sence.....


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2144503 said:


> Good call there... I read it as the TOP of the wall is 5' from the deck stairs... so pushing back the wall would involve more to backfill... Still not real clear when I reread it...


10 more feet of yard


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2144505 said:


> 10 more feet of yard


You are correct.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2144505 said:


> 10 more feet of yard


Yeah, the wall goes up, not down like I thought


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2144507 said:


> Yeah, the wall goes up, not down like I thought


Ahhhhhh I gotcha


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's a bit wet out this morning .


----------



## CityGuy

64° and clouds

Bit of fog


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

There were only a handful of open windows at the townhomes across the street from the sidewalk I just blew off in Columbia Heights.

I was waiting to be shot, end up on Police Clips.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2144514 said:


> There were only a handful of open windows at the townhomes across the street from the sidewalk I just blew off in Columbia Heights.
> 
> I was waiting to be shot, end up on Police Clips.


If i lived there you would have been


----------



## banonea

For those that do sidewalk edging how do you build it by the Foot and what do you charge normally, just trying to get an idea on price


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2144522 said:


> For those that do sidewalk edging how do you build it by the Foot and what do you charge normally, just trying to get an idea on price


Thought you already did, 12k


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2144526 said:


> Thought you already did, 12k


Thqt is my cap on this job. I am just curious, i never bid edging before and it is going good and is fairly easy so i may start offering it


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2144527 said:


> Thqt is my cap on this job. I am just curious, i never bid edging before and it is going good and is fairly easy so i may start offering it


figure out your time and charge accordingly


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2144530 said:


> figure out your time and charge accordingly


$3500 Per mile?


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;2144534 said:


> $3500 Per mile?


Low baller.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2144535 said:


> Low baller.


Thats the second time hes tried lowballing you on this job. What a Richard.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2144534 said:


> $3500 Per mile?


Both sides of the walk? Or assuming there is landscaping on 1 side?


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2144537 said:


> Thats the second time hes tried lowballing you on this job. What a Richard.


Tell me about it. I'm rethinking my plan about parking my camper in his yard during the Ryder Cup.


----------



## qualitycut

What a mess. Leaving mud tracks every where mowing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2144540 said:


> What a mess. Leaving mud tracks every where mowing.


I need to get authorization to get a new rain sensor at my high school. Irrigation rain last night. Varsity Baseball field is basically under water.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Raining here now. Looks like it'll stay, looking at the radar.


----------



## qualitycut

We are done for the day. What a mess


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2144544 said:


> We are done for the day. What a mess


Wanna come up here and run a trimmer? I have about 4 hours left.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2144545 said:


> Wanna come up here and run a trimmer? I have about 4 hours left.


Maybe next time. Thanks for the offer though


----------



## CityGuy

So somebody called in and said I was talking on my phone today. I said that interesting because haven't been on my phone since before work hours. Boss says prove it so I show him no incoming or outgoing calls since yesterday at 1615 hours. 
Boss calls the guy back and told him to pound sand for making up a bs story.


----------



## qualitycut

I hate when customers give the guys checks
Lost it somewhere


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2144548 said:


> I hate when customers give the guys checks
> Lost it somewhere


In your employees bank account? Or at the cash Center at Walmart?


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;2144502 said:


> You mean haul the fill somewhere for free. Hes taking out 185 yards, dont give information without reading in detail what has been written


Around $1000 in trucking if the dump spot isn't crazy far away.


----------



## ryde307

banonea;2144482 said:


> This day qent WAY different than it staeted out.....
> 
> Got my guys going to mow and i had plans to do some work in the shop. Got a e mail from one of my main account district manager say she wanted a meeting with me today. Now i am a firm beliver if you dont hear from management, all is good so i figured we had problems, and i was sweating it for 3 hours (i hate waiting)
> 
> Met with her and she asked if i would be able to edge all sidewalks(about a mile worth) plant a mix of annual and perennials( about 150 plants) and top dress all mulch beds (about 40 yards) and pull all weeds in the cracks in the parking lot. Normally no issues, then i got told it needed to be done by next Monday for a owners inspection.
> 
> Told her yes but it wouldn't be cheap. She asked "can it be done for under $12,000.00?"........i sais we should be able to do that......
> 
> THEN.......
> I had a bid for a retaining wall tear down and rebuild, wall is falling over and owners are concerned for the kids playing. 100' long wall about 5'tall but should have been a 2 tier wall. Very tight, hard to get equipment in and out and there is going to be grass damage.
> Explained everything that was done wrong and what needed to correct the problem. Also recommended to add 10'to rhe bacl yard beacuse this wall was only 5' off the deck stairs. We will re use all the old block so material's will be less than $500.00 but a LOT OF LABOR. Gave them a price of $20,000.00 and i am 98% sure i gor the bid......nice way to end the day.


The top one sounds like a good deal.

The wall I'm not sure. But I would guess $1000 - 1500 in materials on the low end. You will need:
- Base
- Drainage rock
- fabric
- Glue
- Sod or seed
- Drain tile
- Geogrid (if you use it)

Also if it's going from 1 wall to 2 you will most likely need more block. Each wall will need a base row, If it has a cap you now need enough for 200' not 100'. May need a little black dirt to repair area prior to seed or sod.

The dirt will have to go somewhere also. Even if you truck it and have a free dump spot that all costs something. Don't sell yourself short.

Labor I have no idea.

Not saying 20,000 is wrong just saying don't over simplify your costs on it and realize when your done it was a lot more cost than expected. It turns good jobs into bad ones quick.

We just finished one today where I estimated 30%+ short on rock and mulch. Next time I won't measure and estimate off memory.


----------



## CityGuy

So anyone that says municipal vehicles are exempt from DOT is wrong.
Several of our guys including me pulled over today by CVE for road side inspections. Didn't find anything with our trucks other than our mud flaps need to be down when driving. We flip them on fenders when paving so they don't get ripped off.


----------



## Camden

They only check muni trucks to make it look like they're being fair to everyone. But the truth is that the private guy gets scrutinized way more than the muni guy does.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2144550 said:


> In your employees bank account? Or at the cash Center at Walmart?


No because I lost it. Screws up my routine when they come in the mail. Was on the clip board woth the list, list got brought in forgot check was in there and now nowhere


----------



## banonea

ryde307;2144552 said:


> The top one sounds like a good deal.
> 
> The wall I'm not sure. But I would guess $1000 - 1500 in materials on the low end. You will need:
> - Base
> - Drainage rock
> - fabric
> - Glue
> - Sod or seed
> - Drain tile
> - Geogrid (if you use it)
> 
> Also if it's going from 1 wall to 2 you will most likely need more block. Each wall will need a base row, If it has a cap you now need enough for 200' not 100'. May need a little black dirt to repair area prior to seed or sod.
> 
> The dirt will have to go somewhere also. Even if you truck it and have a free dump spot that all costs something. Don't sell yourself short.
> 
> Labor I have no idea.
> 
> Not saying 20,000 is wrong just saying don't over simplify your costs on it and realize when your done it was a lot more cost than expected. It turns good jobs into bad ones quick.
> 
> We just finished one today where I estimated 30%+ short on rock and mulch. Next time I won't measure and estimate off memory.


Thanks for all the advice from all. I got a place to dump, figured in materials to repair lawn and extra block as well........


----------



## banonea

17,000 feet of sidewalk edged today, potholes filled and weeds pulled........I AM Wooped!


----------



## Drakeslayer

banonea;2144558 said:


> 17,000 feet of sidewalk edged today, potholes filled and weeds pulled........I AM Wooped!


How much did you end up charging for the stick edging?


----------



## banonea

Drakeslayer;2144564 said:


> How much did you end up charging for the stick edging?


I ment cutting the grass back edging.....


----------



## TKLAWN

banonea;2144565 said:


> I ment cutting the grass back edging.....


Same thing.


----------



## banonea

TKLAWN;2144566 said:


> Same thing.


Zi think of stick edging for landscaping beds


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2144567 said:


> Zi think of stick edging for landscaping beds


That's bed edging. Best done with a bed edger IMO. But what do I know? Not much I guess


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2144568 said:


> That's bed edging. Best done with a bed edger IMO. But what do I know? Not much I guess


More than me.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;2144558 said:


> 17,000 feet of sidewalk edged today, potholes filled and weeds pulled........I AM Wooped!


Geez, yesterday the bid was about a mile of sidewalk, today you did 3.5 miles of sidewalks. Hope you adjusted the price accordingly .


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2144570 said:


> Geez, yesterday the bid was about a mile of sidewalk, today you did 3.5 miles of sidewalks. Hope you adjusted the price accordingly .


My bad, but still making major bank. My guys knocked it out of the park today....and i just got the call to confirm the wall, and he has a couple other thinge he wants us to do as well


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2144570 said:


> Geez, yesterday the bid was about a mile of sidewalk, today you did 3.5 miles of sidewalks. Hope you adjusted the price accordingly .


$1/ft too cheap?


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2144570 said:


> Geez, yesterday the bid was about a mile of sidewalk, today you did 3.5 miles of sidewalks. Hope you adjusted the price accordingly .


Remember they are "down there".


----------



## Drakeslayer

Camden;2144572 said:


> $1/ft too cheap?


I would do it for $.50 cents a foot!


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;2144574 said:


> I would do it for $.50 cents a foot!


If you want to work for free that's on you. I'm trying to make a living.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Camden;2144576 said:


> If you want to work for free that's on you. I'm trying to make a living.


I would probably go as low as .45 cents a foot if that's what it would take to get the job and keep guys busy.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2144577 said:


> I would probably go as low as .45 cents a foot if that's what it would take to get the job and keep guys busy.


I would do .15 a ft


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;2144572 said:


> $1/ft too cheap?


Well, if it was 17,000 feet, and the cap entire project was $12,000, that's a bit different than "about a mile" with the same $12,000 cap for the entire project.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2144578 said:


> I would do .15 a ft


Low baller!!!


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2144580 said:


> Low baller!!!


Thats 2500 for a half days work. I only pay my guys 7.90 a hr


----------



## Camden

You're going to give Snowman a heart attack if you keep talking about lowering your prices.


----------



## TKLAWN

Lawnsite.....


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2144582 said:


> You're going to give Snowman a heart attack if you keep talking about lowering your prices.


But but my competition is! I will just do more work for less and make the same


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone got an interest in a 15' Tri-Deck finish mower for $5,000?


----------



## qualitycut

And im kidding about the .15, i would do it for free if they are good customers


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2144579 said:


> Well, if it was 17,000 feet, and the cap entire project was $12,000, that's a bit different than "about a mile" with the same $12,000 cap for the entire project.


With materials and labor i am hoping to be into it for less than 3k. I got 90% of rhe the plants today, that was $400.00, mulch should be around $700.00, black top patch was about $150.00 and I should have less than $1500.00 in labor. I am looking at a total bill of $11,895.00 (dont want to be a ****** and take the entire 12k) i am looking at over 8k in my pocket in less than 20 hours........i like that math


----------



## TKLAWN

So you bought 150 plants for $400?


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN;2144584 said:


> Lawnsite.....


#hotchicks


----------



## banonea

TKLAWN;2144589 said:


> So you bought 150 plants for $400?


Pretty close. I think i might half to get a fer more in the morning. I walked out with 3 carts and a flat bed cart
I shop at menards for most of my plants, plus they wanted instant color so went with annuals so why pay $10.00 a plant when it is going to croak at the end of the summer......the back of my truck is full.


----------



## TKLAWN

Good luck with the project Bano!

Grab some pics if you have time.


----------



## banonea

TKLAWN;2144593 said:


> Good luck with the project Bano!
> 
> Grab some pics if you have time.


I got some.bedore and after of tje edging and i got before of the beds
Going to get the mulch beds tomorrow


----------



## Drakeslayer

TKLAWN;2144589 said:


> So you bought 150 plants for $400?


$40 per annual installed= $6,000. Mulch $4,000. Blacktop and weeding $1,885.


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;2144595 said:


> $40 per annual installed= $6,000. Mulch $4,000. Blacktop and weeding $1,885.


He's on the money!

$100/yd of mulch installed is doable.


----------



## banonea

Drakeslayer;2144595 said:


> $40 per annual installed= $6,000. Mulch $4,000. Blacktop and weeding $1,885.


I hopw that is the billed price beacuse i paid a quarter of that for 6 or 8 plant flats


----------



## banonea

Drakeslayer;2144595 said:


> $40 per annual installed= $6,000. Mulch $4,000. Blacktop and weeding $1,885.


Forgot the edging


----------



## banonea

Before



After.


----------



## TKLAWN

Camden;2144596 said:


> He's on the money!
> 
> $100/yd of mulch installed is doable.


I'm not good at math but, he's at more like $200 a yd.


----------



## Drakeslayer

TKLAWN;2144600 said:


> I'm not good at math but, he's at more like $200 a yd.


I think it was 40 yards


----------



## Camden

TKLAWN;2144600 said:


> I'm not good at math but, he's at more like $200 a yd.


Was he only at 20 yards? I thought it was 40.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2144590 said:


> #hotchicks


Creepy guy!


----------



## TKLAWN

Camden;2144602 said:


> Was he only at 20 yards? I thought it was 40.


I must have missed that I guess.

All I saw was he spent $700.
That's like $17 a yard is that possible?
Edit: yes 40 yards, my bad


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN;2144604 said:


> I must have missed that I guess.
> 
> All I saw was he spent $700.
> That's like $17 a yard is that possible?


Yea shredded hardwood


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2144605 said:


> Yea shredded hardwood


Is that installed?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2144605 said:


> Yea shredded hardwood


Down there, they probably still have places you can get shredded wood for free, like you used to wherever it was.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;2144599 said:


> Before
> 
> 
> 
> After.


To me, those two sidewalks look the same.

I know the one is edged, and I know that's what the property wanted, but to me, I don't see the cost/benefit.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2144595 said:


> $40 per annual installed= $6,000. Mulch $4,000. Blacktop and weeding $1,885.


Wait. $40 per annual?

For what it's worth, I just bought (6) Calla Lillies, 8 Zinia, 8 Cosmos and some Celesio, and it was $200.

It got me 2 planters like this for the wifey.


----------



## 60Grit

LwnmwrMan22;2144608 said:


> To me, those two sidewalks look the same.
> 
> I know the one is edged, and I know that's what the property wanted, but to me, I don't see the cost/benefit.


That was my first thought. Second was he should up sell some tree rings for another 12k.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2144609 said:


> Wait. $40 per annual?
> 
> For what it's worth, I just bought (6) Calla Lillies, 8 Zinia, 8 Cosmos and some Celesio, and it was $200.
> 
> It got me 2 planters like this for the wifey.


But $200 for some "action"...... Priceless


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2144609 said:


> Wait. $40 per annual?
> 
> For what it's worth, I just bought (6) Calla Lillies, 8 Zinia, 8 Cosmos and some Celesio, and it was $200.
> 
> It got me 2 planters like this for the wifey.


desperate times call for desperate measures. I hope it pays for itself many times over.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2144608 said:


> To me, those two sidewalks look the same.
> 
> I know the one is edged, and I know that's what the property wanted, but to me, I don't see the cost/benefit.


I dont either, but thats what they wanted and are beyond happy


----------



## banonea

60Grit;2144610 said:


> That was my first thought. Second was he should up sell some tree rings for another 12k.


Tried that, didnt want it.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2144607 said:


> Down there, they probably still have places you can get shredded wood for free, like you used to wherever it was.


Yea the crap that gets ran through a chipper.


----------



## qualitycut

drakeslayer;2144606 said:


> is that installed?


............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN;2144611 said:


> But $200 for some "action"...... Priceless


Yeah, if it woulda worked.

Wife is an RN. I think I'll get her to apply at Mayo and head down to Rochester.

Margins are slightly better than my current market apparently.


----------



## Greenery

I see we have some new coarse sandpaper? Hilarious.

Tk you should probably change tour name to 40grit.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2144617 said:


> Yeah, if it woulda worked.
> 
> Wife is an RN. I think I'll get her to apply at Mayo and head down to Rochester.
> 
> Margins are slightly better than my current market apparently.


Eggnormous margins!


----------



## qualitycut

Sure hope she didn't say under 1200


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2144596 said:


> He's on the money!
> 
> $100/yd of mulch installed is doable.


Yes, very doable


----------



## cbservicesllc

drakeslayer;2144619 said:


> eggnormous margins!


egg-nor-mous!!


----------



## Drakeslayer

cbservicesllc;2144622 said:


> egg-nor-mous!!


Haha! You know what I'm sayin


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2144620 said:


> Sure hope she didn't say under 1200


Oh boy....


----------



## 60Grit

Greenery;2144618 said:


> I see we have some new coarse sandpaper? Hilarious.
> 
> Tk you should probably change tour name to 40grit.


Yes! I'll try to be nice, though.


----------



## +plowguy

calling a spade a spade...seems like many are questioning someone's bidding process and work? From the pictures I saw, I would lose my job if we produced as bad of a service as that for edging. Maybe his customers are so desperate that they will take anything. In order to call yourself a professional, you must be able to do a better job than that. If you get paid, good for you but I would feel really guilty about such a poor job.


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;2144603 said:


> Creepy guy!


You're the one who posted her picture in the first place.



60Grit;2144610 said:


> That was my first thought. Second was he should up sell some tree rings for another 12k.


Thumbs Up



+plowguy;2144627 said:


> calling a spade a spade...seems like many are questioning someone's bidding process and work? From the pictures I saw, I would lose my job if we produced as bad of a service as that for edging. Maybe his customers are so desperate that they will take anything. In order to call yourself a professional, you must be able to do a better job than that. If you get paid, good for you but I would feel really guilty about such a poor job.


The tough thing about posting work pics is that everyone becomes a critic. On another site recently I posted a pic of an excavation company digging in front of my building and suddenly the thread became an OSHA debate. But I do agree, it could've been more aggressively edged IMO. If his customer is happy that's all that matters I guess.


----------



## CityGuy

63° and cloudy


----------



## banonea

Camden;2144628 said:


> You're the one who posted her picture in the first place.
> 
> Thumbs Up
> 
> The tough thing about posting work pics is that everyone becomes a critic. On another site recently I posted a pic of an excavation company digging in front of my building and suddenly the thread became an OSHA debate. But I do agree, it could've been more aggressively edged IMO. If his customer is happy that's all that matters I guess.


That was cutting most back over 3" of grass. I dont think they have ever been edged.

The company that did there lawn/snow before we started 2 years ago had all but destroyed this property. Acording to the management, the only reason they were here as long as they were was beacuse they had friends in the office and when a competitive bid came in it was "lost" in the mix.

Walked the district manager around and she is beyond happy. And yes Camden, everyone feels they can do better than others, i dont sweat it. If my work sucks so bad, why am i working and others are closing down or sitting on thier ass, and no this is not aimed at you or anyone in particular, just saying.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My comment about the two sidewalks wasn't directed at Bano's work, I've just never understood edging sidewalks. 

With all the grass I've mowed in 27 years, I've edged at most, 5 properties, one time. 

I will do poor man's edging with the trimmer, but stick edging, no.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2144635 said:


> My comment about the two sidewalks wasn't directed at Bano's work, I've just never understood edging sidewalks.
> 
> With all the grass I've mowed in 27 years, I've edged at most, 5 properties, one time.
> 
> I will do poor man's edging with the trimmer, but stick edging, no.


I have a set of town homes that the old guy edged it every October. The people liked it. Why? I have no idea. They are going ape cafe because I haven't done it yet. It's about 1/4" maybe 1/2" over the drive. It's looks great the way it is.

I have a drive we do snow at and fert. It's probably 6-7" over the side walk on each side. It almost looks like the sod guys were llazy and didn't cut it to fit


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;2144628 said:


> You're the one who posted her picture in the first place.
> 
> Thumbs Up
> 
> The tough thing about posting work pics is that everyone becomes a critic. On another site recently I posted a pic of an excavation company digging in front of my building and suddenly the thread became an OSHA debate. But I do agree, it could've been more aggressively edged IMO. If his customer is happy that's all that matters I guess.


And if someone becomes a critic, they better do the best work of anyone and prove it.

I get good laughs out of lawnsite. Some of the critics post god awful pics saying that's how it's suppose to be. Especially with striping lawns. One idiot had 8" long horizontal grass calling it sripes. Some of the others pertaining to edging, edge like 2-3" into the turf area


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2144635 said:


> My comment about the two sidewalks wasn't directed at Bano's work, I've just never understood edging sidewalks.
> 
> With all the grass I've mowed in 27 years, I've edged at most, 5 properties, one time.
> 
> I will do poor man's edging with the trimmer, but stick edging, no.


No worries, my comments were not directed any one person particular. This is the first time I've actually ever done anything like that. Most of the time we do the same thing just with a whip. Most of my customers have no concerns about having something done like that but these people are having the owners come through and look and compared to what it looked like before it is a million times better so I am pretty happy with our performance on it and the district manager walk through and said she can't believe the difference it made so that makes me happy...


----------



## ryde307

banonea;2144638 said:


> No worries, my comments were not directed any one person particular. This is the first time I've actually ever done anything like that. Most of the time we do the same thing just with a whip. Most of my customers have no concerns about having something done like that but these people are having the owners come through and look and compared to what it looked like before it is a million times better so I am pretty happy with our performance on it and the district manager walk through and said she can't believe the difference it made so that makes me happy...


The last sentence is what matters because that should translate to getting paid. Anytime you do something for a job you will start to notice other work that is similar. You will question could it be done better, or I would have done it this way ect. 
She wanted it edged, it got edged and looks like it. She is happy, you get paid, I don't see an issue.

To plowguy what would you consider proper or more "professional" edging to look like?


----------



## mnlefty

I like a clean edge, basically exactly what Bano showed. I can't believe what some do though. There's a house in our neighborhood that edges about 4 inches back from the curb, and the sod is about 3 inches higher than the curb so it basically looks like a dirt gutter at the curb. Nevermind there are sprinkler heads sitting exposed in the "gutter".

When I was doing lawns we did a lot of curb and driveway just the way Bano did, then maintained every couple weeks with the whip... for a price of course.


----------



## Camden

mnlefty;2144648 said:


> I like a clean edge, basically exactly what Bano showed. I can't believe what some do though. There's a house in our neighborhood that edges about 4 inches back from the curb, and the sod is about 3 inches higher than the curb so it basically looks like a dirt gutter at the curb. Nevermind there are sprinkler heads sitting exposed in the "gutter".
> 
> When I was doing lawns we did a lot of curb and driveway just the way Bano did, then maintained every couple weeks with the whip... for a price of course.


Yeah, the "dirt gutter" looks horrendous but I see it all the time as well. My preferred method is a nice crisp cut-line between the turf and the solid surface.


----------



## CityGuy

If this road gets any slower I'm going to be taking a nap. 6 cars total all morning between both of us.


----------



## banonea

Before



After


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Now that I know who bano is working for, everything makes sense.

Hopefully the regional manager is one of two people, or hopefully there is already a PO number in place.


----------



## Greenery

Looks good dood!!!

I personally wouldn't have planted in the holes of the juniper but looks good. Probably would have torn that thing out of there actually and perennial it up.

Maybe trim it up off the walkway a little? Crisp up the mulch edges along the walk (sweep)?

Kudos to you for posting pics of your work also. Very rare that anyone else does. Wonder why???


----------



## Greenery

This past weekend I had a small insect bite on my thigh turn into a pancake sized dark purple oozing nasty infection that had me barely able to walk for a couple days. Getting treated for lymes now. Watch out for ticks.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2144652 said:


> Now that I know who bano is working for, everything makes sense.
> 
> Hopefully the regional manager is one of two people, or hopefully there is already a PO number in place.


Habd delivering the invoice to kelly tomorrow but yes onnthe po


----------



## ryde307

Ha I'm famous. There is an article about buying new snow plows in the newest lawn and landscape magazine. I did an interview with them a couple weeks ago. Although I didn't really know what it was for and some of what is written is a little different than what was said or meant. Our picture would have been in the magazine but none of my pictures were quality enough resolution for print.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2144660 said:


> Ha I'm famous. There is an article about buying new snow plows in the newest lawn and landscape magazine. I did an interview with them a couple weeks ago. Although I didn't really know what it was for and some of what is written is a little different than what was said or meant. Our picture would have been in the magazine but none of my pictures were quality enough resolution for print.


Okay, Brian Williams. "I was there"


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2144662 said:


> Okay, Brian Williams. "I was there"


Bahaha.....m....


----------



## TKLAWN

Looking good Bano!


----------



## andersman02

Bano-

Good job, The bed looks MUCH better than before. I agree though that juniper should have been pulled or left without the annuals in it. Remember with plantings use the rule of odd numbers. Plant things in 3's,5's,7s. Anything by it self is automatically going to draw the eye and become a focal point, too many focal points becomes very busy looking.


----------



## banonea

Got everything done. Thanks you to allfor the compliments. I will post mor pic later tonight after some shop work and a few beers......


----------



## Drakeslayer

banonea;2144651 said:


> Before
> 
> 
> 
> After


Did the rock stay or go?


----------



## cbservicesllc

As long as job pics are going up...









Never have done a flagstone patio before... The guy I hired this Spring has a lot of experience and I thought he did a great job. Homeowner loved it; so that's the important piece...


----------



## banonea

Greenery;2144653 said:


> Looks good dood!!!
> 
> I personally wouldn't have planted in the holes of the juniper but looks good. Probably would have torn that thing out of there actually and perennial it up.
> 
> Maybe trim it up off the walkway a little? Crisp up the mulch edges along the walk (sweep)?
> 
> Kudos to you for posting pics of your work also. Very rare that anyone else does. Wonder why???


People dont like to be criticized by others. Me, i like to know what people think. Good or bad, dont matter to me as long as my customer is happy and the check clears the bankm.....


----------



## banonea

Drakeslayer;2144673 said:


> Did the rock stay or go?


Rock stayed. They didnt want to pay tonremove it at this time. It was more important to make things look good for the walk thru on monday....


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;2144675 said:


> As long as job pics are going up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never have done a flagstone patio before... The guy I hired this Spring has a lot of experience and I thought he did a great job. Homeowner loved it; so that's the important piece...


Very nice......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Trying to figure out if I should fire a customer or not and how to if I do. Only did a few in the last 9 seasons. One I have back


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2144680 said:


> Trying to figure out if I should fire a customer or not and how to if I do. Only did a few in the last 9 seasons. One I have back


Tell them they suck and you dont want to do work for them anymore


----------



## Camden

Drake it's your turn to post pool pics. I'll dig out the bank pics from the other week.


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2144677 said:


> Rock stayed. They didnt want to pay tonremove it at this time. It was more important to make things look good for the walk thru on monday....


For 12k on that project you probably could have had some room to do it correctly


----------



## qualitycut

Will never forget this job. They were Indian (gas staion) and the exhaust vent blew out by patio when they cooked.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2144684 said:


> Will never forget this job. They were Indian (gas staion) and the exhaust vent blew out by patio when they cooked.


Yuck! But the patio looks awesome!


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2144684 said:


> Will never forget this job. They were Indian (gas staion) and the exhaust vent blew out by patio when they cooked.


What's with that one paver? That's cafed up!


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2144685 said:


> Yuck! But the patio looks awesome!


Well since no one else posts pictures of work on here thought I would follow you


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2144686 said:


> What's with that one paver? That's cafed up!


Cafe you noticed that!?!?


----------



## Doughboy12

Anyone going to an auction tomorrow?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Drakeslayer;2144686 said:


> What's with that one paver? That's cafed up!


One of the gray boarder ones?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2144691 said:


> One of the gray boarder ones?


Nothing wrong they are tumbled and that was taken shortly after i put water on it so was wet


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2144689 said:


> Cafe you noticed that!?!?


Terrible just terrible!


----------



## Drakeslayer

Here ya go Camden


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2144683 said:


> For 12k on that project you probably could have had some room to do it correctly


They shot it down, and I didn't argue......rock sucks


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2144684 said:


> Will never forget this job. They were Indian (gas staion) and the exhaust vent blew out by patio when they cooked.


Very nice sir......


----------



## banonea

Drakeslayer;2144694 said:


> Here ya go Camden


very nice as well


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2144694 said:


> Here ya go Camden


You have some big gaps in those pavers, why is that one paver upside down? Did you get into the Busch light?


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2144698 said:


> You have some big gaps in those pavers, why is that one paver upside down? Did you get into the Busch light?


I will post some more when it's finished. That 1 piece of bluestone is supposed to be like that. I got into the Wolf.


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;2144694 said:


> Here ya go Camden


That's frickin' sweet.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2144694 said:


> Here ya go Camden


I don't have the patience for a job like that.


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;2144694 said:


> Here ya go Camden


Coaches new pool at his cabin?


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;2144702 said:


> Coaches new pool at his cabin?


This is at Richards cabin.


----------



## Camden

Green Grass;2144702 said:


> Coaches new pool at his cabin?


Don't have a cabin yet.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2144694 said:


> Here ya go Camden


That's pretty awesome stuff right there...


----------



## banonea

Here are a few more pic......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;2144706 said:


> Here are a few more pic......


Looks good bano.


----------



## qualitycut

qualitycut;2144698 said:


> You have some big gaps in those pavers, why is that one paver upside down? Did you get into the Busch light?


I know, looks good


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got an email yesterday. My rooftop is upset we haven't replaced areas that have died out (other landscaping we don't normally touch).

I don't believe the irrigation is working in this area, even though the property insists it does (100% dripline on the rooftop, not in the containers we fill every spring). I've offered solutions, only to have them turned down.

Yesterday, I received an email stating it was almost July, and they are upset there is no bid to fix the "green roof". They want this done ASAP.

I sent a terse email stating there is no plan, whatever plans I send are turned down, and until they decide what to do, there will be no bid.

Everything is communicated by email. I don't understand how you don't scroll through your recent emails and see what you typed yourself.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2144699 said:


> I will post some more when it's finished. That 1 piece of bluestone is supposed to be like that. I got into the Wolf.


I know looks good! 3k job?


----------



## Bill1090

Here was my little project of the week. As you can see, I'm not a very good photographer.


----------



## Greenery

Nice work guys.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2144704 said:


> Don't have a cabin yet.


Yet. Just an elevator


----------



## andersman02

Since we're all doing it.


----------



## banonea

Bill1090;2144712 said:


> Here was my little project of the week. As you can see, I'm not a very good photographer.


Looks good.


----------



## banonea

andersman02;2144715 said:


> Since we're all doing it.


Very nice. I like jobs like that. Allows you to show creativity......


----------



## ryde307

Camden;2144704 said:


> Don't have a cabin yet.


That's because you already live where everyone has a cabin.


----------



## ryde307

I guess if we are sharing work pictures.


Obviously not our job. Just a dump truck hauling out fill. If you look close you can see another excavator down in the hole.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

As fancy as I get.....


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2144722 said:


> As fancy as I get.....


Still, looks good


----------



## qualitycut

andersman02;2144715 said:


> Since we're all doing it.


What kind of block you use for the wall? Lots of cuts?


----------



## Camden

Picture time...

I rarely stop and take pics because I'm always focused on getting the job done but I had extra time at this place.


----------



## cbservicesllc

andersman02;2144715 said:


> Since we're all doing it.


I like that one with the wall, very cool!


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2144721 said:


> I guess if we are sharing work pictures.
> 
> 
> Obviously not our job. Just a dump truck hauling out fill. If you look close you can see another excavator down in the hole.


I thought it looked like another excavator in the hole


----------



## banonea

Camden;2144725 said:


> Picture time...
> 
> I rarely stop and take pics because I'm always focused on getting the job done but I had extra time at this place.


Amazing what a coat of paint will do. Did you do the mulch as well, looks fresh


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh yeah..... forgot about this job.


----------



## mnlefty

Mark's trims shrubs like they mow... counted at least 15 guys at the townhomes we're doing our monthly irrigation check at. And as I'm typing another rig with 3 more guys pulls in.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2144725 said:


> Picture time...
> 
> I rarely stop and take pics because I'm always focused on getting the job done but I had extra time at this place.


Surprised drake didn't lowball


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2144731 said:


> Surprised drake didn't lowball


That one was time and materials. I would have bid it $30 an hour plus about $250 in materials:salute:


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2144711 said:


> I know looks good! 3k job?


It was $5k. I asked him about it last week.



qualitycut;2144714 said:


> Yet. Just an elevator


The elevator cut into my cabin budget.



ryde307;2144720 said:


> That's because you already live where everyone has a cabin.


This is true.


----------



## Doughboy12

You will have to go to FB to see my picture.


----------



## Greenery

This is all I have on my phone, will grab a completed pic next week.


----------



## Camden

Nice work Green.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Heading to Rogers. Might find CBs shop on the way.


----------



## banonea

Greenery;2144735 said:


> This is all I have on my phone, will grab a completed pic next week.


Looks nice sir....


----------



## cbservicesllc

mnlefty;2144730 said:


> Mark's trims shrubs like they mow... counted at least 15 guys at the townhomes we're doing our monthly irrigation check at. And as I'm typing another rig with 3 more guys pulls in.


True statement


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;2144735 said:


> This is all I have on my phone, will grab a completed pic next week.


By yourself? How long does something like that take? Or do you have a couple guys I don't know about?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2144737 said:


> Heading to Rogers. Might find CBs shop on the way.


If you drive by Crystal Welding you're close


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery;2144735 said:


> This is all I have on my phone, will grab a completed pic next week.


Looks great!


----------



## qualitycut

Hot as f outside


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2144743 said:


> Hot as f outside


70 here
Looks like it's 9 at night


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22;2144740 said:


> By yourself? How long does something like that take? Or do you have a couple guys I don't know about?


I typically have 1 full timer and 1 part timer during the summer and 2 during the winter.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2144744 said:


> 70 here
> Looks like it's 9 at night


Looks like a storm is about to get you!


----------



## cbservicesllc

For having a clear forecast there certainly seems to be a lot of rain on the way... Of course I have Yankees tickets for tonight...


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2144748 said:


> For having a clear forecast there certainly seems to be a lot of rain on the way... Of course I have Yankees tickets for tonight...


#quityankingit


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You wanna enjoy your job? Go to low income and turn the irrigation on and start diagnosing when it's 85.. You become the hero to anyone under the age of 13.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So that retaining wall I was going to walk away from. President of the association texted today that he expects my guys to be there today to mow "since the grass is quite long".

They switched to TruGreen this season and I told him to tell TruGreen to quit overfertilizing. His response is they've done a Preemergent and round two.

I tried to explain to him it's not the number of applications, but what and how much. 

He responded with "thanks for the update".


----------



## Drakeslayer

Heading to Canterbury tonight.


----------



## TKLAWN

Drakeslayer;2144755 said:


> Heading to Canterbury tonight.


Say hi to my old man!
I'm sure he has some sort of TK garb on


----------



## andersman02

Greenery;2144735 said:


> This is all I have on my phone, will grab a completed pic next week.


Is that rinn laziano/medino? Have a job coming up using it. Looks great


----------



## andersman02

qualitycut;2144724 said:


> What kind of block you use for the wall? Lots of cuts?


Highland stone, almost every other block was cut. Easy cuts though one to get the hang of it, just time consuming


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2144755 said:


> Heading to Canterbury tonight.


Is that an invite?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Orange Rockstars and Vanilla Vodka are the choice of drink tonight.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2144765 said:


> Orange Rockstars and Vanilla Vodka are the choice of drink tonight.


Good luck with that.....


----------



## snowman55

Yuck.

Raise your prices, drink good booze.

Macallan on rocks.


----------



## qualitycut

snowman55;2144767 said:


> Yuck.
> 
> Raise your prices, drink good booze.
> 
> Macallan on rocks.


Bahaha....... Macallan 12? Good stuff


----------



## snowman55

Raise my prices next year I like the 15


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;2144767 said:


> Yuck.
> 
> Raise your prices, drink good booze.
> 
> Macallan on rocks.


I'm just cleaning out he fridge, trying to empty out bottles.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2144768 said:


> Bahaha....... Macallan 12? Good stuff


You fancy guys with your $70-100 a bottle whiskey. I'll continue to enjoy my cheap beer.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2144771 said:


> You fancy guys with your $70-100 a bottle whiskey. I'll continue to enjoy my cheap beer.


And raise your prices


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc.;2144771 said:


> You fancy guys with your $70-100 a bottle whiskey. I'll continue to enjoy my cheap beer.


Yeah buddy, nothing better than Busch lights.


----------



## mnlefty

TKLAWN;2144775 said:


> Yeah buddy, nothing better than Busch lights.


My cousin instead of having keg beer at his daughter's wedding last weekend bought a pallet of Busch Lattes... 96 cases and they were almost out when we left after 11.


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2144771 said:


> You fancy guys with your $70-100 a bottle whiskey. I'll continue to enjoy my cheap beer.


I dont buy it my parents usually buy me a bottle pr 2 for Christmas to contribute to my drinking


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2144779 said:


> I dont buy it my parents usually buy me a bottle pr 2 for Christmas to contribute to my drinking


Enablers ......


----------



## qualitycut

SSS Inc.;2144780 said:


> Enablers ......


They don't want thier son drinking busch lights


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yeah, don't drink Rockstars/ Vanilla Vodka


I have such bad heart burn I can't sleep.


----------



## ryde307

mnlefty;2144778 said:


> My cousin instead of having keg beer at his daughter's wedding last weekend bought a pallet of Busch Lattes... 96 cases and they were almost out when we left after 11.


A friend of mine has a pig roast every year. We started doing this is kegs. This way any leftover doesn't goto waste.


----------



## TKLAWN

I'm trying to find "volleyball/beach" sand and some Karl Forester ornamental grasses. Any ideas on some place near me???


----------



## ryde307

TKLAWN;2144787 said:


> I'm trying to find "volleyball/beach" sand and some Karl Forester ornamental grasses. Any ideas on some place near me???


Mullers pit for sand and I would say Wilson's in Chan for plants. Any big box store would have those grasses also though.


----------



## 60Grit

TKLAWN;2144787 said:


> I'm trying to find "volleyball/beach" sand and some Karl Forester ornamental grasses. Any ideas on some place near me???


I've got the kf grasses and just 4 miles past muellers. 1 and 2 gal


----------



## TKLAWN

ryde307;2144788 said:


> Mullers pit for sand and I would say Wilson's in Chan for plants. Any big box store would have those grasses also though.


Thanks!


60Grit;2144789 said:


> I've got the kf grasses and just 4 miles past muellers. 1 and 2 gal


I sent you a pm Thanks!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So now that school is out, my 14 year old is supposed to help Wednesdays and Saturdays. Personally I want him doing more than that, but I'm not going to get a divorce over it.

He can't work today, because the sister in law's cat is going to be put down today, and my wife thinks he should go with her and the mother in law to Chippewa Falls to say goodbye.


A) It's a cat.
2) It's not even our cat.

Sooooooo...now instead of having help today to get through my schools, I can work tomorrow too (Father's Day).

Funny, Mother's Day rolls around and the only thing that gets done at home is the TV gets watched.



#manthatrunsaroundmyhouse


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2144784 said:


> Yeah, don't drink Rockstars/ Vanilla Vodka
> 
> I have such bad heart burn I can't sleep.


#zantac......... how do you think i sleep on the weekends after 20.00 worth of taco bell


----------



## Doughboy12

Ran into these guys yesterday out on 35...
http://autovaultmn.com/fantasy-drives
Let me tell you that i8 was very cool. The Bently was hohum.
The Lamborghini wasn't the one with the fancy paint job but the McLaren was.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2144791 said:


> So now that school is out, my 14 year old is supposed to help Wednesdays and Saturdays. Personally I want him doing more than that, but I'm not going to get a divorce over it.
> 
> He can't work today, because the sister in law's cat is going to be put down today, and my wife thinks he should go with her and the mother in law to Chippewa Falls to say goodbye.
> 
> A) It's a cat.
> 2) It's not even our cat.
> 
> Sooooooo...now instead of having help today to get through my schools, I can work tomorrow too (Father's Day).
> 
> Funny, Mother's Day rolls around and the only thing that gets done at home is the TV gets watched.
> 
> #manthatrunsaroundmyhouse


I don't know how I'd live with someone like that.

I know at that age i would have told her to piss off, I'm not saying good to someone else's cat. WTF


----------



## Camden

60Grit;2144789 said:


> I've got the kf grasses and just 4 miles past muellers. 1 and 2 gal


You have a nursery or just keep a lot of stock on hand?


----------



## qualitycut

Doughboy12;2144793 said:


> Ran into these guys yesterday out on 35...
> http://autovaultmn.com/fantasy-drives
> Let me tell you that i8 was very cool. The Bently was hohum.
> The Lamborghini wasn't the one with the fancy paint job but the McLaren was.


I just go to camdens house of I want to drive something like that.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2144798 said:


> I just go to camdens house of I want to drive something like that.


I would be stuck in his elevator all day....


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;2144799 said:


> I would be stuck in his elevator all day....


My elevator is fully functional thank you very much.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Ryde, Was it chipotle or Buffalo Wild Wings today?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Headed to Polaris hood for the night


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I'm not sure what's going on, I've been getting real dizzy. Almost to the point of passing out


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2144802 said:


> Ryde, Was it chipotle or Buffalo Wild Wings today?


#fattie.......


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;2144806 said:


> I'm not sure what's going on, I've been getting real dizzy. Almost to the point of passing out


Check your blood pressure when you feel that way and see if that's it. If not then you probably have a tumor.


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2144810 said:


> Check your blood pressure when you feel that way and see if that's it. If not then you probably have a tumor.


Or aids.........


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2144800 said:


> My elevator is fully functional thank you very much.


Didn't mean it like that.

Sorry.


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2144806 said:


> I'm not sure what's going on, I've been getting real dizzy. Almost to the point of passing out


Heat exhaustion. 
Dehydration. 
Malnutrition.

Could be a lot of things.

"It's not a tumor!" -Arnold voice.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2144791 said:


> So now that school is out, my 14 year old is supposed to help Wednesdays and Saturdays. Personally I want him doing more than that, but I'm not going to get a divorce over it.
> 
> He can't work today, because the sister in law's cat is going to be put down today, and my wife thinks he should go with her and the mother in law to Chippewa Falls to say goodbye.
> 
> A) It's a cat.
> 2) It's not even our cat.
> 
> Sooooooo...now instead of having help today to get through my schools, I can work tomorrow too (Father's Day).
> 
> Funny, Mother's Day rolls around and the only thing that gets done at home is the TV gets watched.
> 
> #manthatrunsaroundmyhouse


I like the A and 2


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;2144810 said:


> Check your blood pressure when you feel that way and see if that's it. If not then you probably have a tumor.


I'll have to try when I'm at home. It happened slightly over the last week. Now yesterday and today it lasted a few hours. Almost to the point of black out. Today I was in a air conditionioned place. Yesterday was at a cemetery. I've been checked by a couple different Dr's this last couple weeks. Blood pressure has been perfect


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2144812 said:


> Or aids.........


It's not. Have had the full work up


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;2144810 said:


> Check your blood pressure when you feel that way and see if that's it. If not then you probably have a tumor.


Tumor is a possibility. My FIL had an orange sized one removed a few years ago. He kept driving and bumping into things on the left


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone interested in a late 2015 Toro 6000 series MyRide with an OEM suspension seat? 60" deck. Kawi FX801V. Mower only. $8500. 405 hours.

I can get any hits on my Ferris, so I'll see if I can move the Toro.

I wanna get a 60" Altoz.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2144827 said:


> Anyone interested in a late 2015 Toro 6000 series MyRide with an OEM suspension seat? 60" deck. Kawi FX801V. Mower only. $8500. 405 hours.
> 
> I can get any hits on my Ferris, so I'll see if I can move the Toro.
> 
> I wanna get a 60" Altoz.


I thought your ferris was sold. And didn't you pay 9500 for the toro?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

What's good to eat in Rogers area? Anyone know?


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;2144816 said:


> Didn't mean it like that.
> 
> Sorry.


I didn't think you were on my case. No worries.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2144828 said:


> I thought your ferris was sold. And didn't you pay 9500 for the toro?


Paid $950O for the Ferris, and I've sold all of my Exmarks.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2144838 said:


> Paid $950O for the Ferris, and I've sold all of my Exmarks.


I'm confused. .....


----------



## ryde307

Drakeslayer;2144802 said:


> Ryde, Was it chipotle or Buffalo Wild Wings today?


Chipotle. Where were you?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2144839 said:


> I'm confused. .....


Not that confusing.

I've sold my Exmarks. I have a 6000 series Toro I'd like to get $8500 for.

I have a Ferris 3100 I'd like to get $5900 for.

I want to buy another Altoz, a 60".

Pretty straightforward.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2144845 said:


> Not that confusing.
> 
> I've sold my Exmarks. I have a 6000 series Toro I'd like to get $8500 for.
> 
> I have a Ferris 3100 I'd like to get $5900 for.
> 
> I want to buy another Altoz, a 60".
> 
> Pretty straightforward.


Yes it is as you never answered my questions. I said I thought your ferris was sold. And said I thought you paid 9500 for that Toro last season. Nothing about exmarks


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh oh.... someone is using my card. Capital One just texted and emailed me.


----------



## Drakeslayer

ryde307;2144843 said:


> Chipotle. Where were you?


Parked next to you.


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;2144843 said:


> Chipotle. Where were you?


Stalking you.


----------



## djagusch

jimslawnsnow;2144846 said:


> Yes it is as you never answered my questions. I said I thought your ferris was sold. And said I thought you paid 9500 for that Toro last season. Nothing about exmarks


I'm pretty sure the toro was 10,500 or a bit more(he put on a upgraded seat to it). With 400 hrs he's taking off $5/hr which is à fair rate imo.

Earlier in the year he had the exmark sold but the engine acted up, and sold it as is. I think that's the one your remembering.

His ferris 3200 was bought back last year. He has his ferris 3100 for sale which hasn't netted much response on craigslist is still for sale. Because of the lack of response he is throwing up his toro 6000 (which I don't understand because it is by far the smoothest riding mower I've been on).

Clear as mud now?


----------



## CityGuy

71° and a bit muggy already


----------



## jimslawnsnow

djagusch;2144852 said:


> I'm pretty sure the toro was 10,500 or a bit more(he put on a upgraded seat to it). With 400 hrs he's taking off $5/hr which is à fair rate imo.
> 
> Earlier in the year he had the exmark sold but the engine acted up, and sold it as is. I think that's the one your remembering.
> 
> His ferris 3200 was bought back last year. He has his ferris 3100 for sale which hasn't netted much response on craigslist is still for sale. Because of the lack of response he is throwing up his toro 6000 (which I don't understand because it is by far the smoothest riding mower I've been on).
> 
> Clear as mud now?


Not sure why the exmarks are being brought up. He and everyone made a big deal about his ferris being sold as I said it's not sold until you have the money. Lwnmr said its sold based on texts. Look it up. Nothing else was said about it, so I figured it was sold as we hear everything he does


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2144856 said:


> Not sure why the exmarks are being brought up. He and everyone made a big deal about his ferris being sold as I said it's not sold until you have the money. Lwnmr said its sold based on texts. Look it up. Nothing else was said about it, so I figured it was sold as we hear everything he does


----------



## Camden

Last day of sweeping for me until fall arrives. I don't know why I scheduled 4 places on Father's Day but I guess it's because my calendar doesn't show me holidays, just dates in general. 

Oh well, hope to be done by the time the US Open gets going.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Happy Father's Day for those who are.....or may be ..... Or those still unaware. Now off to do some commercial accounts to feed the off spring.


----------



## qualitycut

MNPLOWCO;2144865 said:


> Happy Father's Day for those who are.....or may be ..... Or those still unaware. Now off to do some commercial accounts to feed the off spring.


Every year I dont get a father's day card is a good one


----------



## Camden

One beautiful thing about high dew points is that it keeps the dust down inside these parking garages. It's almost like someone did a pre-wet for me.


----------



## djagusch

jimslawnsnow;2144856 said:


> Not sure why the exmarks are being brought up. He and everyone made a big deal about his ferris being sold as I said it's not sold until you have the money. Lwnmr said its sold based on texts. Look it up. Nothing else was said about it, so I figured it was sold as we hear everything he does


For someone who acts like he's annoyed by how much LwnmwrMan posts, you sure do pay attention to everything he says. No one else hangs on the edge of their seats when he posts like you do.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2144872 said:


> Every year I dont get a father's day card is a good one


Until it's from CPS 16 years after the fact.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

djagusch;2144876 said:


> For someone who acts like he's annoyed by how much LwnmwrMan posts, you sure do pay attention to everything he says. No one else hangs on the edge of their seats when he posts like you do.


Sorry lwnmrs mom


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Watch for a $2 purchase and then a $2 reversal on your cards. That's what happened to mine last night.

That's how they find out if the number is legit. Then they sell the number. At least that's what Capital One Told Me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The one week I log in to set my race winner and manufacturer winner, and there's no race. :laughing:


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2144856 said:


> Not sure why the exmarks are being brought up. He and everyone made a big deal about his ferris being sold as I said it's not sold until you have the money. Lwnmr said its sold based on texts. Look it up. Nothing else was said about it, so I figured it was sold as we hear everything he does


You said you thought he sold his Ferris, he basically replied and said no, I sold my Exmarks... thats the way I read it...


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2144886 said:


> The one week I log in to set my race winner and manufacturer winner, and there's no race. :laughing:


There are horse races at Canterbury.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2144888 said:


> You said you thought he sold his Ferris, he basically replied and said no, I sold my Exmarks... thats the way I read it...


He didn't say no. He said he sold his exmarks. Nothing about the ferris


----------



## NorthernProServ

Here is my weekend project. Was just grass before.










This is just the beginning. Going to do boulders around the whole house. First need to get rid of the old landscaping/ cheap plastic edging and re-grade.

Probably will stick with rock though around the house.


----------



## banonea

NorthernProServ;2144892 said:


> Here is my weekend project. Was just grass before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just the beginning. Going to do boulders around the whole house. First need to get rid of the old landscaping/ cheap plastic edging and re-grade.
> 
> Probably will stick with rock though around the house.


Looks nice......


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ;2144892 said:


> Here is my weekend project. Was just grass before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just the beginning. Going to do boulders around the whole house. First need to get rid of the old landscaping/ cheap plastic edging and re-grade.
> 
> Probably will stick with rock though around the house.


Buy a few extra spools of trimmer line


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2144891 said:


> He didn't say no. He said he sold his exmarks. Nothing about the ferris


Nevermind...


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2144894 said:


> Buy a few extra spools of trimmer line


Thats the one bad thing about them, sucks to line trim. Some Roundup watered down a bit works good though, doesn't completely kill the grass just borwns it a bit and slows it down.


----------



## snowman55

Original growth regulator


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2144886 said:


> The one week I log in to set my race winner and manufacturer winner, and there's no race. :laughing:


Good I forgot about it.


----------



## snowman55

Original growth regulator


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;2144892 said:


> Here is my weekend project. Was just grass before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just the beginning. Going to do boulders around the whole house. First need to get rid of the old landscaping/ cheap plastic edging and re-grade.
> 
> Probably will stick with rock though around the house.


Looks nice. I personally don't like stone boarders. I probably should sell some for landscape projects since I have an unlimited free supply


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2144895 said:


> Nevermind...


I was in your hood today.


----------



## Doughboy12

The Open is sooooo boring. 
I think it is the commentators not the lack of option.
FOX golf coverage/commentary sucks.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

A little tree work anyone? Only in Minnesota


----------



## 60Grit

Camden;2144797 said:


> You have a nursery or just keep a lot of stock on hand?


Have a nursery license but just try to keep a lot of what I use most on hand.

Sorry - was driving all day yesterday. Saw the start of Motley's fireworks and as I was getting to Little Falls the grand finale was happening there.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2144901 said:


> I was in your hood today.


I'm sorry... not much for fun around here


----------



## 60Grit

jimslawnsnow;2144856 said:


> Not sure why the exmarks are being brought up. He and everyone made a big deal about his ferris being sold as I said it's not sold until you have the money. Lwnmr said its sold based on texts. Look it up. Nothing else was said about it, so I figured it was sold as we hear everything he does


Lwnmr was talking about the exmark being sold. It is working well now and I am happy with the purchase.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2144906 said:


> I'm sorry... not much for fun around here


I know. We got outta there quick. Kinda reminds me of my town. Haha


----------



## qualitycut

So my younger guys car broke down Friday, sounds major. Cant afford to fix it abd had a 7k loan left. Cant buy a new one because bad credit. Now between him and his wife they have bo car. See of he shows up tomorrow. The way he drove it doesn't surprise me


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2144910 said:


> So my younger guys car broke down Friday, sounds major. Cant afford to fix it abd had a 7k loan left. Cant buy a new one because bad credit. Now between him and his wife they have bo car. See of he shows up tomorrow. The way ge drove diesbt surprise me


Give him the regular cab as a take home truck.


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2144911 said:


> Give him the regular cab as a take home truck.


Nooooo..... other guy i would him no. He can stick to my mowers but thats it.


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;2144911 said:


> Give him the regular cab as a take home truck.


No give him the diesel


----------



## mnlefty

Hey Camden, any damage from that hail?


----------



## CityGuy

Storms look impressive on radar, now let's see if they hit this time.


----------



## qualitycut

mnlefty;2144914 said:


> Hey Camden, any damage from that hail?


Sounds like just a little on the hood of his Bentley


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I would assume the elevator doubles as a safe room?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

People trapped in their homes in Crosby per Duluth NWS.


----------



## qualitycut

Looks like im going to miss out


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2144917 said:


> I would assume the elevator doubles as a safe room?


I bet you are right.


----------



## Camden

mnlefty;2144914 said:


> Hey Camden, any damage from that hail?


Little Falls came out of it okay. Up north near Nisswa, Lake Shore and Nisswa they got hit hard again. Same area that got blasted last July.

Greenery has a cabin right in the area that was hit the hardest, I bet he has damage.


----------



## Camden

WJON in St. Cloud is taking live calls without a delay and a guy just called up and said he's locked in his bathroom and that he's going through a ****storm...and I'm not talking about the weather. LOL


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2144911 said:


> Give him the regular cab as a take home truck.


And pay him a little less...


----------



## ryde307

Drakeslayer;2144911 said:


> Give him the regular cab as a take home truck.


Related to this for anyone that does this how is it handled? Fuel, when it's used or where and how much, pay adjustments, ect. Looking to give a guy a truck in trade for a larger pay raise next year.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2144926 said:


> Related to this for anyone that does this how is it handled? Fuel, when it's used or where and how much, pay adjustments, ect. Looking to give a guy a truck in trade for a larger pay raise next year.


Check with your insurance. Mine won't allow it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2144926 said:


> Related to this for anyone that does this how is it handled? Fuel, when it's used or where and how much, pay adjustments, ect. Looking to give a guy a truck in trade for a larger pay raise next year.


I give them a gas card, we have GPS on the trucks and print a report to verify personal miles... Any personal miles including home to shop/site and going home at night are reported as income and expensed on our side. It is their duty to clean and fuel the truck outside of work hours. Personal use is acceptable as long as its not excessive and within a certain radius of our shop. Exceptions can apply if permission is obtained beforehand...

I look at it as the equivalent of a $3-4 raise... at least...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2144927 said:


> Check with your insurance. Mine won't allow it.


I have State Farm, they're fine... my drivers are on file and they get DL checks every year... "garaging location" for the truck just needs to be up to date.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2144928 said:


> I give them a gas card, we have GPS on the trucks and print a report to verify personal miles... Any personal miles including home to shop/site and going home at night are reported as income and expensed on our side. It is their duty to clean and fuel the truck outside of work hours. Personal use is acceptable as long as its not excessive and within a certain radius of our shop. Exceptions can apply if permission is obtained beforehand...
> 
> I look at it as the equivalent of a $3-4 raise... at least...


And how do you keep track of fuel outside of work?


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2144930 said:


> And how do you keep track of fuel outside of work?


I really don't... They just use the company card... I know how much my fuel bill runs per month for each truck... if it's +/- 10% no big deal... The GPS report tells me more than my fuel bill would...


----------



## qualitycut

For a 4.00 an hour equivalent i would take the raise if its limited to a certain distance. You would still need another vehicle so kinds defeats the purpose depending on distance


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2144932 said:


> For a 4.00 an hour equivalent i would take the raise if its limited to a certain distance. You would still need another vehicle so kinds defeats the purpose depending on distance


Not a distance driven... A radius they need to stay inside... We use 30 miles from the shop which covers most of the Metro... They can still go outside of it, they just need to let me know... I've had guys take a truck to the cabin before... no big deal, some guys have used it as their second vehicle, some don't...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like that St. Cloud storm slides just north of me. The rest go south.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2144934 said:


> Not a distance driven... A radius they need to stay inside... We use 30 miles from the shop which covers most of the Metro... They can still go outside of it, they just need to let me know... I've had guys take a truck to the cabin before... no big deal, some guys have used it as their second vehicle, some don't...


I need to drive to Washington in January can I take a truck.


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2144934 said:


> Not a distance driven... A radius they need to stay inside... We use 30 miles from the shop which covers most of the Metro... They can still go outside of it, they just need to let me know... I've had guys take a truck to the cabin before... no big deal, some guys have used it as their second vehicle, some don't...


No i knew that but was thinking if its 10 mile radius or something


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2144935 said:


> Looks like that St. Cloud storm slides just north of me. The rest go south.


Yea looks like i spoke to soon.


----------



## qualitycut

Looks like you may still get it lwnmmrman


----------



## cbservicesllc

I'm calling a bust


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2144939 said:


> Looks like you may still get it lwnmmrman


Nope, North Branch.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2144941 said:


> Nope, North Branch.


The stuff west of the metro had some pop up above it, not saying hammered but rain at least


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2144942 said:


> The stuff west of the metro had some pop up above it, not saying hammered but rain at least


I see that. Got the boat out of the shed today, that's as far as I got. Good thing I put the cover back on.


----------



## Doughboy12

If you like the look of the Pickle you will want to tune in tonight.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2144944 said:


> If you like the look of the Pickle you will want to tune in tonight.


A new skinny blonde?


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;2144944 said:


> If you like the look of the Pickle you will want to tune in tonight.


I'm on it! Thanks for the heads up though.


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2144946 said:


> I'm on it! Thanks for the heads up though.


I have a response....but am holding my tongue.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

A former winter employee lives here and works for a concrete company from Ramsey area. That company expenses the whole thing. He drives it daily. It's a 550 diesel. They work mostly in the metro area. His brother and other Co workers live here too and they ride together from here. Thier pay starts when they leave the meet spot and stop when they get back


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;2144948 said:


> I have a response....but am holding my tongue.


I didnt like it


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2144950 said:


> I didnt like it


Seriously???
It was better when it wasn't all scrunched up.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12;2144951 said:


> Seriously???
> It was better when it wasn't all scrunched up.


I like her prego and full of milk.


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2144952 said:


> I like her prego and full of milk.


I wish I could help you out with that...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Storm woke me up. It is just POuRing out!!


----------



## CityGuy

65° and clear


----------



## CityGuy

Only got .5 of rain last night.


----------



## cbservicesllc

I didn't get one drop last night...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Looks like 1/2" of rain last night. Stormed pretty good too. I haven't walked out to the gauge. Just guessing looking at the gauge from the house


----------



## ryde307

Anyone have a brush mower for a skid they want to rent out today?


----------



## MNPLOWCO

ryde307;2144959 said:


> Anyone have a brush mower for a skid they want to rent out today?


Yep, and only 4 miles away. Call me.


----------



## mnlefty

Just enough in the gauge to dump out a few drops, not even close to registering 1/10th.


----------



## qualitycut

I guess i run a cafeing cab service now


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2144964 said:


> I guess i run a cafeing cab service now


Your guy with the broken down car?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2144964 said:


> I guess i run a cafeing cab service now


Either that, or my young guy that kept calling in on Mondays, just texted that he needs to go home because he crapped his pants.

Which one you wanna deal with?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2144966 said:


> Either that, or my young guy that kept calling in on Mondays, just texted that he needs to go home because he crapped his pants.
> 
> Which one you wanna deal with?


Oh Boy... Hahahahahahaha


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2144965 said:


> Your guy with the broken down car?


Yup...........


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2144966 said:


> Either that, or my young guy that kept calling in on Mondays, just texted that he needs to go home because he crapped his pants.
> 
> Which one you wanna deal with?


Hes to youngto be that hungover every Monday


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2144971 said:


> Hes to youngto be that hungover every Monday


One would think so, but it's always Monday. We are working 4 miles from his house. One would think if he wanted to work, he would have gone home, taken a shower, changed clothes and come back, no?

Pretty significant when you crap your pants so you don't have to work.

They just got back from the gas station too, a bathroom run.

Sure sounds like too much cheap beer.


----------



## ryde307

Everytime I want to complain about employees I just come on here and instantly feel better.


----------



## qualitycut

I got the hey we just got 3 free flat screens from work, you want one bro. #stolen


----------



## qualitycut

Leaving the gym and the girl in the car next to me has been putting on makeup, perfume and shes going INTO the gym. 

Edit. She got out of her car and see why she did it


----------



## Polarismalibu

Wow you guys have posted a lot sense I last was on here.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

ryde307;2144973 said:


> Everytime I want to complain about employees I just come on here and instantly feel better.


At least you guys can. I can't with .5. He gets mad


----------



## Camden

ryde307;2144973 said:


> Everytime I want to complain about employees I just come on here and instantly feel better.


Ha! Funny how that happens. I'm going through some tough times at my place as well.


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;2144976 said:


> Wow you guys have posted a lot sense I last was on here.


He is alive!!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Anyone know titan companies? Pete in particular


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2144981 said:


> Anyone know titan companies? Pete in particular


Dont know him but i do 2 properties in Rochester for titan, if it is the same company


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2144985 said:


> Dont know him but i do 2 properties in Rochester for titan, if it is the same company


They are located in the metro


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2144986 said:


> They are located in the metro


Case equipment dealers?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2144990 said:
 

> Case equipment dealers?


No. Our type of work


----------



## qualitycut

Best place to get black dirt delivered to South minneapolis?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow;2144992 said:


> No. Our type of work


I see them around. What about them?


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;2144993 said:


> Best place to get black dirt delivered to South minneapolis?


How much dirt? There is a handful of places in burnsville


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2144998 said:


> How much dirt? There is a handful of places in burnsville


A full dump load


----------



## andersman02

Dale green has the best stuff imo


----------



## qualitycut

andersman02;2145001 said:


> Dale green has the best stuff imo


Looking for cheapest. Seeding a yard, wrong time of year i know but thats what they want


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2144994 said:


> I see them around. What about them?


He owes me money and blocked my numbers. Will be tracking him down like a **** hound real quick. Next step is lawyers and court. I just want my damn money


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2145002 said:


> Looking for cheapest. Seeding a yard, wrong time of year i know but thats what they want


Hell everyone is spraying their lawns with round up and reseeding down here. Might as well join them


----------



## andersman02

qualitycut;2145002 said:


> Looking for cheapest. Seeding a yard, wrong time of year i know but thats what they want


Innovative is at $15/yd I think, has a little bit of soil balls about marble size though. Mulch store has good 50/50 mix i use most of the time, 17.50/yd I think. Not 100% if they deliver though


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Feel free to pick it apart. First time in 27 years I did a retaining wall. Customer is happy, they wanted the Nike Swoosh look to it.

And yes, we are hauling in dirt tomorrow to cover the base and some other areas on the property.


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;2145003 said:


> He owes me money and blocked my numbers. Will be tracking him down like a **** hound real quick. Next step is lawyers and court. I just want my damn money


Well, good luck with all that.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2145007 said:


> Feel free to pick it apart. First time in 27 years I did a retaining wall. Customer is happy, they wanted the Nike Swoosh look to it.
> 
> And yes, we are hauling in dirt tomorrow to cover the base and some other areas on the property.


Looks good to me!


----------



## andersman02

LwnmwrMan22;2145007 said:


> Feel free to pick it apart. First time in 27 years I did a retaining wall. Customer is happy, they wanted the Nike Swoosh look to it.
> 
> And yes, we are hauling in dirt tomorrow to cover the base and some other areas on the property.


Looks good, I personally would have buried 1/2 a block in native soil but that's me. Bringing in some should be fine


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

andersman02;2145011 said:



> Looks good, I personally would have buried 1/2 a block in native soil but that's me. Bringing in some should be fine


We were going to, the base is actually about 6" deep now.

We had the trench dug, until we got to a main root for the tree.

We then tried moving the wall up the slope a foot, but the root was still there.

Soooooo.... we ended up building up base to go over the root, plus some.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2145012 said:


> We were going to, the base is actually about 6" deep now.
> 
> We had the trench dug, until we got to a main root for the tree.
> 
> We then tried moving the wall up the slope a foot, but the root was still there.
> 
> Soooooo.... we ended up building up base to go over the root, plus some.


#sawzall...........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

andersman02;2145005 said:


> Innovative is at $15/yd I think, has a little bit of soil balls about marble size though. Mulch store has good 50/50 mix i use most of the time, 17.50/yd I think. Not 100% if they deliver though


When you say 50/50 mix, you're talking 50% top soil, 50% compost, correct?

My local supplier doesn't carry screened black dirt, and it's a pain in the ass to get it to level.

The soil / compost mix "looks" better, but I've never used it to see how it spreads.


----------



## andersman02

LwnmwrMan22;2145016 said:


> When you say 50/50 mix, you're talking 50% top soil, 50% compost, correct?
> 
> My local supplier doesn't carry screened black dirt, and it's a pain in the ass to get it to level.
> 
> The soil / compost mix "looks" better, but I've never used it to see how it spreads.


Yeah 50%compost. Pretty good leveling, pretty light and fluffy

Edit would use it for 1" top dress, probably just pulverized for actually filling and leveling though


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

andersman02;2145017 said:


> Yeah 50%compost. Pretty good leveling, pretty light and fluffy
> 
> Edit would use it for 1" top dress, probably just pulverized for actually filling and leveling though


Yeah, I gotta find a pulverized supplier out here.

Cities, no problem. Out here, totally limited.


----------



## qualitycut

So I have a credit card charge froma davey tree out of ohio and was entered manually. Looked it up and its a big company. Confused


----------



## qualitycut

Ha figured it out. Was sss tree out of ssp


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2145024 said:


> Ha figured it out. Was sss tree out of ssp


So SSS is owned by Davey? Confused


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2145026 said:


> So SSS is owned by Davey? Confused


They were bought out a couple years ago. I guess thats who bought them or there is even a company above them


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;2145026 said:


> So SSS is owned by Davey? Confused


When did SSS start doing trees?


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2145007 said:


> Feel free to pick it apart. First time in 27 years I did a retaining wall. Customer is happy, they wanted the Nike Swoosh look to it.
> 
> And yes, we are hauling in dirt tomorrow to cover the base and some other areas on the property.


Looks good


----------



## banonea

I remember a conversation about phone insurance a while back........

Gravely mower 1

Otter Box 0


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2145007 said:


> Feel free to pick it apart. First time in 27 years I did a retaining wall. Customer is happy, they wanted the Nike Swoosh look to it.
> 
> And yes, we are hauling in dirt tomorrow to cover the base and some other areas on the property.


Why isn't there a plow on that dodge truck?


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2145031 said:


> Why isn't there a plow on that dodge truck?


Broke it?.........?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;2144980 said:


> He is alive!!!!


For the most part yes, It has been a crazy busy summer!


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;2145002 said:


> Looking for cheapest. Seeding a yard, wrong time of year i know but thats what they want


Dale green has nice dirt, rock hard has good dirt, there are 2 places with good dirt cheaper right at 35 and 13. I forget the names.I don't believe they will deliver though.


----------



## qualitycut

Dale green is 2x more abd can only do 8 yards.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2145057 said:


> Dale green is 2x more abd can only do 8 yards.


They must haul with a Dodge 1 ton dump.


----------



## SSS Inc.

qualitycut;2145057 said:


> Dale green is 2x more abd can only do 8 yards.


They have tandems too. Weird.


----------



## ryde307

Today sucks. And now I'm at the dentist for a filling. Quality if you can wait till the weekend I could haul some for you if somewhere is open.otherwise rock-hard has dirt and normally is fair with delivery.


----------



## qualitycut

Rock hard 296 for 16 yards delivered


----------



## skorum03

If any of you are interested in a boss v and wiring, I am selling one. Comes with wiring and controller.

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/grd/5645949505.html

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Greenery

So does anyone ever go back 3,4,5 years later to see how it's holding up...

Not mine...


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2145072 said:


> So does anyone ever go back 3,4,5 years later to see how it's holding up...
> 
> Not mine...


Lol, huh?
.....


----------



## ryde307

qualitycut;2145068 said:


> Rock hard 296 for 16 yards delivered


Cheaper than I could bring it for. They have decent dirt. One load was very sandy one time though. Easy to spread and should work well for what you are doing.


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;2145073 said:


> Lol, huh?
> .....


Not sure what happened there...


----------



## qualitycut

ryde307;2145074 said:


> Cheaper than I could bring it for. They have decent dirt. One load was very sandy one time though. Easy to spread and should work well for what you are doing.


Yea there is already good dirt on site but some little rocks are in it sojust need to put a inch of dirt over it and seed. Then throw straw


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I wonder how much we get done tomorrow.

Before it was rain before 7 am, now it's after 4 pm. I"m nervous it'll going to be another 10 am.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2145080 said:


> I wonder how much we get done tomorrow.
> 
> Before it was rain before 7 am, now it's after 4 pm. I"m nervous it'll going to be another 10 am.


I now have after 4am and 4pm


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Wife went out and collected 4k worth of old debt. Damn these people


----------



## Doughboy12

Something for you diesel guys to aspire to.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I've decided I can no longer leave the jobsite. If I need supplies, or materials, I'll have to pay someone to go get it.

Yesterday, my apartment at 280 / University called to see if we can get their mulch in before Wednesday (90 yards, 75 of which goes in a courtyard, by wheelbarrow).

I said no. I could get the outside of the building done, but not all 90.

They were good with that, so I got the first load of mulch ready last night, ran down there this morning first thing, dropped it off, showed two guys where to start, what direction to move, they said they had it under control, so I headed to get another load of mulch.

Got back, they weren't quite as far as I hoped, told them I had to run and put out another fire and I would be back.

Got back about 11:30, and they had MAYBE 1/4 of the outside done.

Sent them to lunch, grabbed a shovel, my tractor, and in an hour, I had more done by myself than those two.

I went and looked at what they had done, and there were ALOT of places the mulch was 4"+ deep. Nice topdress.

We ran 3 yards short. Had they not been spreading so thick, we woulda had the 3 yards. I gotta run back down tomorrow morning at 5 am to get that 3 yards spread before we mow my Sr. High tomorrow (if it isn't raining).

Judging for MADACs is at 11 am.

Oh, and I'll already be 20 yards into a 15 yard mulch job for the outside. So much for that $100 too.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2145087 said:


> I've decided I can no longer leave the jobsite. If I need supplies, or materials, I'll have to pay someone to go get it.
> 
> Yesterday, my apartment at 280 / University called to see if we can get their mulch in before Wednesday (90 yards, 75 of which goes in a courtyard, by wheelbarrow).
> 
> I said no. I could get the outside of the building done, but not all 90.
> 
> They were good with that, so I got the first load of mulch ready last night, ran down there this morning first thing, dropped it off, showed two guys where to start, what direction to move, they said they had it under control, so I headed to get another load of mulch.
> 
> Got back, they weren't quite as far as I hoped, told them I had to run and put out another fire and I would be back.
> 
> Got back about 11:30, and they had MAYBE 1/4 of the outside done.
> 
> Sent them to lunch, grabbed a shovel, my tractor, and in an hour, I had more done by myself than those two.
> 
> I went and looked at what they had done, and there were ALOT of places the mulch was 4"+ deep. Nice topdress.
> 
> We ran 3 yards short. Had they not been spreading so thick, we woulda had the 3 yards. I gotta run back down tomorrow morning at 5 am to get that 3 yards spread before we mow my Sr. High tomorrow (if it isn't raining).
> 
> Judging for MADACs is at 11 am.
> 
> Oh, and I'll already be 20 yards into a 15 yard mulch job for the outside. So much for that $100 too.


I would have raked up the 4 in areas a d spread it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2145089 said:


> I would have raked up the 4 in areas a d spread it


Too much hassle through all of the bushes.

Positive though, they said this project is approved yearly moving forward.

I need to figure out a way to build a ramp to run my tractor up the stairs so I can get it in the courtyard.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;2145076 said:


> Not sure what happened there...


That seriously your wall?


----------



## Greenery

Negative, that was done by a large company that at one time was featured on a tv show for the work done on this home. Nice effing work.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2145090 said:


> Too much hassle through all of the bushes.
> 
> Positive though, they said this project is approved yearly moving forward.
> 
> I need to figure out a way to build a ramp to run my tractor up the stairs so I can get it in the courtyard.


Call a blow in company make 35-40 a yard and watch


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2145094 said:


> Call a blow in company make 35-40 a yard and watch


Can't deal with Windscapes since Chuck left.

Minnesota Mulch (did work for me in Uptown) never called back after two calls.

Mulching by Mark couldn't get the job done until August.

Soooooooo...... I used to be able to call Windscapes and profit $2,000 just for making a phone call.

Now they're double, and the property won't pay that much.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery;2145093 said:


> Negative, that was done by a large company that at one time was featured on a tv show for the work done on this home. Nice effing work.


I didn't think you did. I can't imagine putting a wall there to begin with, but then to just use pieces to finish it......

And no, I'm not a wall expert now that I did one, just the logistics of it don't look right.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2145096 said:


> Can't deal with Windscapes since Chuck left.
> 
> Minnesota Mulch (did work for me in Uptown) never called back after two calls.
> 
> Mulching by Mark couldn't get the job done until August.
> 
> Soooooooo...... I used to be able to call Windscapes and profit $2,000 just for making a phone call.
> 
> Now they're double, and the property won't pay that much.


Have you thought about renting a blower? I never have but interested. I have been interested in getting one but have never actually used one so should probably start there.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2145094 said:


> Call a blow in company make 35-40 a yard and watch


Someone here was installing for around that range. Maybe hire him?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2145099 said:


> Have you thought about renting a blower? I never have but interested. I have been interested in getting one but have never actually used one so should probably start there.


Last year, when we did the complete landscape renovation on this property, Columbia Building Services brought in a lift for us to use in the courtyard to tear down vines.

They had a ramp they built for their lift, which, looking at specs, weighs the same as my tractor.

Even I simply built one strong enough to get my tractor up the stairs, just to dump into wheelbarrows at the top, it would shave our labor in half.

Figure some 4x4 posts tied together with 2x10s, about 3 sets, with 2x12s as planks to run the tractor up.....


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;2145086 said:


> Something for you diesel guys to aspire to.


Whenever I see trucks like that I automatically assume the owner has a micropenis.


----------



## qualitycut

Greenery;2145093 said:


> Negative, that was done by a large company that at one time was featured on a tv show for the work done on this home. Nice effing work.


Looks like an underlying issue there. The one block is now broke?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2145096 said:


> Can't deal with Windscapes since Chuck left.
> 
> Minnesota Mulch (did work for me in Uptown) never called back after two calls.
> 
> Mulching by Mark couldn't get the job done until August.
> 
> Soooooooo...... I used to be able to call Windscapes and profit $2,000 just for making a phone call.
> 
> Now they're double, and the property won't pay that much.


So they now charge 110 a yard?


----------



## Greenery

qualitycut;2145105 said:


> Looks like an underlying issue there. The one block is now broke?


Yes, the entire wall/base is effed.


----------



## TKLAWN

77° clear

Rain shifting south for tomorrow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2145106 said:


> So they now charge 110 a yard?


Chuck used to do 100 yards for $4500.

The last time I called them, they wanted $8800. That was 2 years ago.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;2145110 said:


> 77° clear
> 
> Rain shifting south for tomorrow


So much for a rain day. I was looking forward to getting some projects done. How the heck can it shift that far and fast?


----------



## qualitycut

Lwnmmrman, i will go pick this up tomorrow and help you. Just throw me some gas money and a jr bacon from Wendys

http://www.usedblowertrucks.com/model/2003-eb-40/


----------



## banonea

ryde307;2144973 said:


> Everytime I want to complain about employees I just come on here and instantly feel better.


*******this******


----------



## banonea

ryde307;2145099 said:


> Have you thought about renting a blower? I never have but interested. I have been interested in getting one but have never actually used one so should probably start there.


ware
can you rent a mulch blower at? I think that would work great for a big mulch job I got coming up.....


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2145119 said:


> ware
> can you rent a mulch blower at? I think that would work great for a big mulch job I got coming up.....


I would just charge 90 plus a yard and find someone who will do it for 35-40 a yard.


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2145121 said:


> I would just charge 90 plus a yard and find someone who will do it for 35-40 a yard.


I could do that, but then i loose out on the learning experience


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2145122 said:


> I could do that, but then i loose out on the learning experience


On installing mulch? From everything i have read about rentinga mulch blower they are a pia until you use them a bunch. Tons of adjustments to make on the fly. I will take more money in my pocket over a learning experience.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12;2145086 said:


> Something for you diesel guys to aspire to.


It's one thing to run a new exhaust out the back but the people with stacks are usually the ones giving diesels a bad rap when there blowing smoke intentionally


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2145119 said:


> ware
> can you rent a mulch blower at? I think that would work great for a big mulch job I got coming up.....


Triple state Bob cat. Be warned. Some of them guys there are d bags. Make sure you have a credit card handy too when you call. And most likely they'll make you drive all over hell to get it and make you wait a half day to help you when you do show up where the machine is


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2145104 said:


> Whenever I see trucks like that I automatically assume the owner has a micropenis.


Hahahahaha, same here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That Fargo rain better make a hard right, or it's a 10 am rain.


----------



## CityGuy

66° and clouds rolling in.


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like rain in about an hour according to radar but, it also looks like it's dissipating as it hits the metro.


----------



## Doughboy12

Morning rain......bust.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2145133 said:


> Morning rain......bust.


Perfect!!!!


----------



## banonea

Got nothing here. Shop day for us anyway. Mowed the last of our accounts on fri last week and they dont need it yet so going to chang oil in the mowers and do a few repairs that have needed to be done.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Snowing by yellow stone


----------



## qualitycut

Looks like some rain coming down 94


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2145138 said:


> Looks like some rain coming down 94


Raining @ 280/university.


----------



## qualitycut

Darn rain!


----------



## qualitycut

So sick of cutting wet grass


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2145133 said:


> Morning rain......bust.


Downpour for 5 min here... Now blue sky moving in


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2145142 said:


> Downpour for 5 min here... Now blue sky moving in


Enough to mess everything up


----------



## andy34

Heads up DOT setting up camp at centerville road and main street in centerville.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

andy34;2145148 said:


> Heads up DOT setting up camp at centerville road and main street in centerville.


Well that changes those plans then.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Beautiful morning


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2145152 said:


> Beautiful morning


If you are not working. Little toasty


----------



## cbservicesllc

Rolling through Cityguy's town...


----------



## andy34

LwnmwrMan22;2145150 said:


> Well that changes those plans then.


Guess the local cops are driving around town escorting to the DOT. A friend was by eagle brook and escorted him to centerville and main.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

andy34;2145158 said:


> Guess the local cops are driving around town escorting to the DOT. A driend
> Was by eagle brook and escorted him to centerville and main.


DOT sting page said they were pulling away from the freeway too.

I got stopped years ago in Maple Grove, 5-6 miles from the sting site and told to follow.

Looks like they pulled a cement truck in for inspection. That would piss me off if I was a contractor trying to beat rain tonight.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2145159 said:


> DOT sting page said they were pulling away from the freeway too.
> 
> I got stopped years ago in Maple Grove, 5-6 miles from the sting site and told to follow.
> 
> Looks like they pulled a cement truck in for inspection. That would piss me off if I was a contractor trying to beat rain tonight.


A buddy of mine had that happen while pouring a big driveway up north the third truck got stopped, customer ended up with an expansion joint 2/3 the way down the driveway.


----------



## Camden

My second biggest account is transitioning to a company called "Coupa" for its invoice processing. I've never heard of them before so I'm nervous that it'll be a cluster.

Another account of mine did something similar last year and it was a cluster. My payments were stopped because my company name didn't match up with what was in their system. Whoever entered the name on their end spelled out the word "and" instead of using the "&" symbol and because of that I didn't receive a check for 4 months.

https://supplier.coupahost.com/


----------



## cbservicesllc

Wayzata...


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2145159 said:


> DOT sting page said they were pulling away from the freeway too.
> 
> I got stopped years ago in Maple Grove, 5-6 miles from the sting site and told to follow.
> 
> Looks like they pulled a cement truck in for inspection. That would piss me off if I was a contractor trying to beat rain tonight.


What rain?


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2145162 said:


> Wayzata...


Quit checking out dudes.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2145162 said:


> Wayzata...


Always a good spot


----------



## qualitycut

Don't know crap about spreaders but just seen a company hauling a cub cadet. Looked a little sketchy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Had another guy go home because he wasn't feeling good. 

I'm guessing it's because he and his buddy both bought motorcycles on Monday and they wanna go riding.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Camden;2145161 said:


> My second biggest account is transitioning to a company called "Coupa" for its invoice processing. I've never heard of them before so I'm nervous that it'll be a cluster.
> 
> Another account of mine did something similar last year and it was a cluster. My payments were stopped because my company name didn't match up with what was in their system. Whoever entered the name on their end spelled out the word "and" instead of using the "&" symbol and because of that I didn't receive a check for 4 months.
> 
> https://supplier.coupahost.com/


That's nuts... you'd think they would go with a vendor number or something as primary...


----------



## ryde307

Hauling in carver to Chaska. Hauling fill out of a new development and black dirt back in. Funny to be in someone yard while they are living there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2145171 said:


> Hauling in carver to Chaska. Hauling fill out of a new development and black dirt back in. Funny to be in someone yard while they are living there.


Peeping Tom!!!


----------



## banonea

anyone got a set of pallet forks or a standard skid loader bucket for sale?


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2145155 said:


> Rolling through Cityguy's town...


What are you doing out my way?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Holy jeebus it's hot out.

Whoever decided to plant grass then run chainlink all the way into the grass, and not leave 1.5" to get trimmer line under the chainlink is an idiot.

Especially when it's multiple softball and baseball fields.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2145179 said:


> Holy jeebus it's hot out.
> 
> Whoever decided to plant grass then run chainlink all the way into the grass, and not leave 1.5" to get trimmer line under the chainlink is an idiot.
> 
> Especially when it's multiple softball and baseball fields.


Ummmm. That's probably why


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;2145171 said:


> Hauling in carver to Chaska. Hauling fill out of a new development and black dirt back in. Funny to be in someone yard while they are living there.


Let me get houses starting at about 350,000?


----------



## CityGuy

Line of Storms/rain developing to the west.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Probably a red flag when you tell an employee that you got a 90 yard mulch job and he says "cool, 2 weeks of work".


----------



## CityGuy

Thunderstorm Warning for me


----------



## CityGuy

Heavy downpour and small hail.

Rotation reported near Howard Lake.


----------



## CityGuy

Holy wind........


----------



## TKLAWN

Baseball size hail in Delano, sunshine and coors here!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2145168 said:


> Don't know crap about spreaders but just seen a company hauling a cub cadet. Looked a little sketchy


Probably my old one. It did a good job


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2145187 said:


> Heavy downpour and small hail.
> 
> Rotation reported near Howard Lake.


I was there this weekend


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2145175 said:


> What are you doing out my way?


Just on the route from Buffalo to Orono


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I thought for sure we were gonna have a tornado. There was lift and rotation. I watched as I put all the stuff in the shed and drag a trailer out of the shed


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Down pour





Dang these ads


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;2145196 said:


> Probably my old one. It did a good job


You had the only one in the state?


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;2145197 said:


> I was there this weekend


Where did you not go this weekend and way to not say hi.


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc;2145199 said:


> Just on the route from Buffalo to Orono


We will pass each other one of these days


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;2145206 said:


> Where did you not go this weekend and way to not say hi.


I was all over the west side it seems like. I would have,but I was afraid I'd see tk so I got out of there quick


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2145199 said:


> Just on the route from Buffalo to Orono


Pretty sure the wife saw you on Cty
50 the other day.

She said to me " do you know a CB with a truck like yours"

Haha yep!


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;2145207 said:


> We will pass each other one of these days


No cafe. Someone better wave or I'm going to start throwing eggs!


----------



## NorthernProServ

TKLAWN;2145194 said:


> Baseball size hail in Delano, sunshine and coors here!


Dang, getting close to me! Just got a new roof put on, that would have been a *****!


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;2145208 said:


> I was all over the west side it seems like. I would have,but I was afraid I'd see tk so I got out of there quick


I'm still holding that walk behind for you.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;2145212 said:


> I'm still holding that walk behind for you.....


Doh k..............


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I suppose I should ask if tk has a mom on here to yell or grumble at me too


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2145207 said:


> We will pass each other one of these days


I saw a Dodge pulling a Load Trail Dump out there today and I thought I had you...


----------



## Camden

TKLAWN;2145212 said:


> I'm still holding that walk behind for you.....


What's the story behind this?


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2145209 said:


> Pretty sure the wife saw you on Cty
> 50 the other day.
> 
> She said to me " do you know a CB with a truck like yours"
> 
> Haha yep!


Haha, funny... That was most likely me... Been out that way a lot lately


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm going to catch grief, but I'm putting all my projects on hold. 

I have small stuff here, small stuff there, finish this, finish that.

I can't trust my guys to work efficiently, to do a quality job and pay attention to detail, so I'm shutting them down, reassessing who can work, who needs to go.

I have 2 sizeable projects we were supposed to stat this last Monday, but they are going to have to wait.

The mowing guys will continue, but the landscape / install guys are going to be out some hours.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2145220 said:


> I'm going to catch grief, but I'm putting all my projects on hold.
> 
> I have small stuff here, small stuff there, finish this, finish that.
> 
> I can't trust my guys to work efficiently, to do a quality job and pay attention to detail, so I'm shutting them down, reassessing who can work, who needs to go.
> 
> I have 2 sizeable projects we were supposed to stat this last Monday, but they are going to have to wait.
> 
> The mowing guys will continue, but the landscape / install guys are going to be out some hours.


Now what happened?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;2145216 said:


> What's the story behind this?


Typical tk. He hadid some walk behinds to sell. He never sent me pics as he didn't think I was serious. I bought one from someone else.

My guess is either he's being a smart *** or he still has them.

And who brings up stuff from almost a year and half ago?

Oh and I'm glad he didn't send me pics. His were belt and the one I bought is a hydro with ecs, Trac vac and dethatcher for about the same money


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2145220 said:


> I'm going to catch grief, but I'm putting all my projects on hold.
> 
> I have small stuff here, small stuff there, finish this, finish that.
> 
> I can't trust my guys to work efficiently, to do a quality job and pay attention to detail, so I'm shutting them down, reassessing who can work, who needs to go.
> 
> I have 2 sizeable projects we were supposed to stat this last Monday, but they are going to have to wait.
> 
> The mowing guys will continue, but the landscape / install guys are going to be out some hours.


Exactly why I don't hire a landscape crew. I could use 2 guys for just that. I just turn down the work unless I can make money and do it on my terms (time wise) and I do stuff mostly for existing customers


----------



## andersman02

SSS why you sweeping 1 block from our shop, great bear Plaza in bloomington


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2145224 said:


> Now what happened?


Nothing, other than the "hey go get this, this, this and this done, and get ahold of me" thinking that should take them until 1-2 in the afternoon, then you talk to them at 3 and they are just getting to the second "this".

Talk to people on the property and they make comments like "wow, wish I could get paid to be on my phone that much" or "hey, what happened to the other guys?".

Decided I can't trust these guys to go out alone, and if I'm going to be on every job, I'll just have to figure out who to work with.

The hardest worker I have, is the kid that calls in every Monday.

Another guy shows up, but he's very quick to stand Around.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2145228 said:


> Nothing, other than the "hey go get this, this, this and this done, and get ahold of me" thinking that should take them until 1-2 in the afternoon, then you talk to them at 3 and they are just getting to the second "this".
> 
> Talk to people on the property and they make comments like "wow, wish I could get paid to be on my phone that much" or "hey, what happened to the other guys?".
> 
> Decided I can't trust these guys to go out alone, and if I'm going to be on every job, I'll just have to figure out who to work with.
> 
> The hardest worker I have, is the kid that calls in every Monday.
> 
> Another guy shows up, but he's very quick to stand Around.


Can you give the sick guy Mondays off and have him work Saturdays instead?

If it were me I'd look for and pay someone to be a Forman. They are out there and hard to find. And good ones are not cheap ether.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2145226 said:


> Exactly why I don't hire a landscape crew. I could use 2 guys for just that. I just turn down the work unless I can make money and do it on my terms (time wise) and I do stuff mostly for existing customers


It is the same reason I work with my guy on every job. I may do less jobs but i take on jobs that i make good money to justify all the people on site.

Dont work for everyone, but it works for me.....


----------



## qualitycut

Wish i didn't have to sit in the skid on a cool day like this


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2145239 said:


> Wish i didn't have to sit in the skid on a cool day like this


Your timing is off.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2145239 said:


> Wish i didn't have to sit in the skid on a cool day like this


You should get out and do some hand raking.


----------



## NorthernProServ

1 flat tire, pump on sprayer don't work, mower stopped running for no reason.

nice way to start the day


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer;2145244 said:


> You should get out and do some hand raking.


For what?........?


----------



## SSS Inc.

andersman02;2145227 said:


> SSS why you sweeping 1 block from our shop, great bear Plaza in bloomington


That was me. We filled some potholes in that tired lot.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2145226 said:


> Exactly why I don't hire a landscape crew. I could use 2 guys for just that. I just turn down the work unless I can make money and do it on my terms (time wise) and I do stuff mostly for existing customers


So you turn down the most profitable work?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2145250 said:


> So you turn down the most profitable work?


The only landscape work I do is for current customers.

And this is why, the ones I have don't quote other prices for the add on work.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2145230 said:


> Can you give the sick guy Mondays off and have him work Saturdays instead?
> 
> If it were me I'd look for and pay someone to be a Forman. They are out there and hard to find. And good ones are not cheap ether.


I agree with Jim, but that's the hard part... Luckily I found a needle in a haystack this Spring and my stress has decreased a lot... Still getting used to how each of us does business and projects, but that's peanuts at this point


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc;2145250 said:


> So you turn down the most profitable work?


I was more wondering only if he makes money comment. Should be doing everyihg5thrn


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow;2145225 said:


> Typical tk. He hadid some walk behinds to sell. He never sent me pics as he didn't think I was serious. I bought one from someone else.
> 
> My guess is either he's being a smart *** or he still has them.
> 
> And who brings up stuff from almost a year and half ago?
> 
> Oh and I'm glad he didn't send me pics. His were belt and the one I bought is a hydro with ecs, Trac vac and dethatcher for about the same money


#bushlight


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well, we were talking to more people at the townhome about the wall we put in today, and everyone thinks it's perfect.

Made me feel confident enough to bid another one now. Just gonna have to space stuff out more, but the problem is, the phone calls like bano got, when you have to jam those projects in the middle of everything.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2145250 said:


> So you turn down the most profitable work?


In a round about way yes. I don't get many calls for landscaping so I focused on maintenance work. This year I'm getting calls all the time. I don't have the time and man power to every call if I get the bids. I will fit some in on regular customers. They know I'll charge accordingly and not have to worry getting 10 different bids.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2145265 said:


> I was more wondering only if he makes money comment. Should be doing everyihg5thrn


I focus mainly on landscaping for my regular customers. I'll occasionally bid an easy job for a high profit. If I get it, I make money. I don't have the man power or time to do everything


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I fired a customer today. It's not the same one I was talking about earlier. Complaints all the time for nothing. I don't have time for that


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2145270 said:


> Well, we were talking to more people at the townhome about the wall we put in today, and everyone thinks it's perfect.
> 
> Made me feel confident enough to bid another one now. Just gonna have to space stuff out more, but the problem is, the phone calls like bano got, when you have to jam those projects in the middle of everything.


Welcome to landscaping. Try doing work fir builder's cafe


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2145274 said:


> Welcome to landscaping. Try doing work fir builder's cafe


I don't work for any builders or Realtors, other than houses that are for sale where no one is living in them.

Builders are the biggest cons. They want everything done yesterday, then pay when the home closes. Screw that.

But yeah, you know the timeline all too well.


----------



## qualitycut

Customer wanted these trimmed and some other stuff, new customer yhis year so asked to meet for a walk through nothing so i send bid for trimming. She responds saying sure price is good and cut them down to 3 ft. Wtf?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2145275 said:


> I don't work for any builders or Realtors, other than houses that are for sale where no one is living in them.
> 
> Builders are the biggest cons. They want everything done yesterday, then pay when the home closes. Screw that.
> 
> But yeah, you know the timeline all too well.


I get money down abd paid within 2 weeks


----------



## andersman02

qualitycut;2145276 said:


> Customer wanted these trimmed and some other stuff, new customer yhis year so asked to meet for a walk through nothing so i send bid for trimming. She responds saying sure price is good and cut them down to 3 ft. Wtf?


If she's cool with killing them and then looking like cafe sure why not


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2145277 said:


> I get money down abd paid within 2 weeks


That, I would work with. It doesn't work that way out here.


----------



## andersman02

jimslawnsnow;2145272 said:


> I focus mainly on landscaping for my regular customers. I'll occasionally bid an easy job for a high profit. If I get it, I make money. I don't have the man power or time to do everything


Id say out of the calls we get, I'll turn down 40%of them. Of that 60% I'll actually get maybe 40% of them. Usually turn down smaller ones (less then 5k) unless it's a current maint customer. Works well specially as most of the jobs I get are word of mouth


----------



## qualitycut

andersman02;2145280 said:


> Id say out of the calls we get, I'll turn down 40%of them. Of that 60% I'll actually get maybe 40% of them. Usually turn down smaller ones (less then 5k) unless it's a current maint customer. Works well specially as most of the jobs I get are word of mouth


Pass them my way. I like the smaller jobs, fits into my contractor work better.


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2145282 said:


> Pass them my way. I like the smaller jobs, fits into my contractor work better.


Do you know anyone looking to get rid of about 40 yards of clean fill in Lakeville area? I have a site that needs it in the next week.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;2145283 said:


> Do you know anyone looking to get rid of about 40 yards of clean fill in Lakeville area? I have a site that needs it in the next week.


I have lots of fill if it can be sandy/dirt.


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;2145276 said:


> Customer wanted these trimmed and some other stuff, new customer yhis year so asked to meet for a walk through nothing so i send bid for trimming. She responds saying sure price is good and cut them down to 3 ft. Wtf?


I can't even read your post because of the ads lol


----------



## qualitycut

Had a customer email me about getting some bushes removed and wanted references


----------



## qualitycut

Camden;2145287 said:


> I can't even read your post because of the ads lol


Ha nice......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So Lowe's has 2 cu ft bags of mulch on sale for $2 / bag, basically $1 / cu ft.

I need about 1600 cu ft of mulch (60 cu yards). I'm thinking it might be quicker to get 10 pallets, if it's 160 bags per pallet, delivered. 

Then use a pallet jack to roll the pallets into the courtyard, stash them in place, then just cut and dump the bags. 

Better than hauling it down there in 7 yard loads and trying to get 14 yards per day done.

Should be able to cut and dump 3-4 pallets per day, easily.

Same cost for material. 40% less labor of wheeling wheelbarrows of mulch up the ramps to get to the courtyard.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2145290 said:


> So Lowe's has 2 cu ft bags of mulch on sale for $2 / bag, basically $1 / cu ft.
> 
> I need about 1600 cu ft of mulch (60 cu yards). I'm thinking it might be quicker to get 10 pallets, if it's 160 bags per pallet, delivered.
> 
> Then use a pallet jack to roll the pallets into the courtyard, stash them in place, then just cut and dump the bags.
> 
> Better than hauling it down there in 7 yard loads and trying to get 14 yards per day done.
> 
> Should be able to cut and dump 2 pallets per day, easily.
> 
> Same cost for material. 40% less labor of wheeling wheelbarrows of mulch up the ramps to get to the courtyard.


Have you ever checked into a pallet of mulch? Its banded and on a pallet


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2145291 said:


> Have you ever checked into a pallet of mulch? Its banded and on a pallet


You mean the bales of mulch, where you roll it in place, then break the band's and you have 1-2-3 whatever yards of mulch, right?

Never looked at those.

Lowe's says they will charge a flat $79 to get me 10 pallets of mulch.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2145292 said:


> You mean the bales of mulch, where you roll it in place, then break the band's and you have 1-2-3 whatever yards of mulch, right?
> 
> Never looked at those.
> 
> Lowe's says they will charge a flat $79 to get me 10 pallets of mulch.


Yea, never looked into them either. Just seen them before


----------



## qualitycut

What are you paying a yard that bagged is the same?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;2145287 said:


> I can't even read your post because of the ads lol


I had the same problem. I am thinking it's because his pic is too big


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2145284 said:


> I have lots of fill if it can be sandy/dirt.


Think about a trucking cost to cty42 and Ipava. Lakeville.


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2145296 said:


> Think about a trucking cost to cty42 and Ipava. Lakeville.


Cty42 and Ipava. I hope you mean Cty46....


----------



## Doughboy12

Only 60 bags of mulch per pallet....from what I remember. (Might be 61/62)
You need 13 1/3+ pallets. 120cf per pallet. (1600/120=13.3333333)
1600/27=59.259cf


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2145294 said:


> What are you paying a yard that bagged is the same?


For finely ground hardwood I have to pay $27.

Honestly, I could pay $30-32 / yard for bagged, and if I could roll 60 yards into the courtyard, even if it was an hour to get it all in there, I would save greatly on the labor.

Problem is going to be finding material to match what we have outside.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2145270 said:


> Well, we were talking to more people at the townhome about the wall we put in today, and everyone thinks it's perfect.
> 
> Made me feel confident enough to bid another one now. Just gonna have to space stuff out more, but the problem is, the phone calls like bano got, when you have to jam those projects in the middle of everything.


That is when the price goes up.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;2145302 said:


> That is when the price goes up.......


Yes, but then deadlines are tighter.

It's not just about raising prices to meet demand all the time.

Just flat out comes down to having the ability to accomplish the tasks with whatever help you can find.

Then if the help isn't good (like I'm finding out) then you're screwed. You have to cover the customer that's paying a premium, but then the constant paying accounts suffer.

But then you're getting a premium, and more people realize you're able to meet those demands, so those jobs keep coming in, and the constant paying jobs suffer more.

Eventually you start to lose the constant paying jobs, then the premium jobs disappear, then you're left with nothing.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2145304 said:


> Yes, but then deadlines are tighter.
> 
> It's not just about raising prices to meet demand all the time.
> 
> Just flat out comes down to having the ability to accomplish the tasks with whatever help you can find.
> 
> Then if the help isn't good (like I'm finding out) then you're screwed. You have to cover the customer that's paying a premium, but then the constant paying accounts suffer.
> 
> But then you're getting a premium, and more people realize you're able to meet those demands, so those jobs keep coming in, and the constant paying jobs suffer more.
> 
> Eventually you start to lose the constant paying jobs, then the premium jobs disappear, then you're left with nothing.


I completely understand. the bottom line is having the people you can trust to do the work to the quality level you expect on your regular customers so you can do the higher profit extra, or as I call it "Extra Gravy"......

I am lucky that my brother is as anal about our quality as I am and keeps everything looking good and customers happy so I can do the extra stuff myself.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2145299 said:


> For finely ground hardwood I have to pay $27.
> 
> Honestly, I could pay $30-32 / yard for bagged, and if I could roll 60 yards into the courtyard, even if it was an hour to get it all in there, I would save greatly on the labor.
> 
> Problem is going to be finding material to match what we have outside.


Place by me 17 a yard


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Menard's is on sale for $2/bag, plus 11% rebate.


----------



## qualitycut

I think that many bags os going to be a pia.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2145324 said:


> I think that many bags os going to be a pia.


I've done a 6 pallet job before. Main thing is empty bag management. Gonna run around tonight, get a bag from each big box store and see what's closest.

Maybe I can get a discount for that many?


----------



## ryde307

Anyone know of a gravel pit open on Sat somewhat close to Orono (30 min or so). Looking for 1 1/2" clear and 3/4 clear limestone.


----------



## mnlefty

LwnmwrMan22;2145331 said:


> I've done a 6 pallet job before. Main thing is empty bag management. Gonna run around tonight, get a bag from each big box store and see what's closest.
> 
> Maybe I can get a discount for that many?


Not sure about the discount... doubt Menard can do much better than $2 plus 11%...

No secret on empty bags, but I think people who haven't used it would be surprised to see that you can smash a pallets worth of empty bags into 2 empties.

If you can get a pallet jack in there it's a no brainer in my book.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2145331 said:


> I've done a 6 pallet job before. Main thing is empty bag management. Gonna run around tonight, get a bag from each big box store and see what's closest.
> 
> Maybe I can get a discount for that many?


Yea just sounds like a pia. You alreadys spent 2 days dicking around noe have to go by bags to see what matches. Could have been done already


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2145338 said:


> Yea just sounds like a pia. You alreadys spent 2 days dicking around noe have to go by bags to see what matches. Could have been done already


His time is free


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2145338 said:


> Yea just sounds like a pia. You alreadys spent 2 days dicking around noe have to go by bags to see what matches. Could have been done already


Uh, well, I know you're giving me crap, but no way you're wheeling 60 yards of mulch up 10 stairs into a courtyard and spreading it with 2 guys for one.

Second, I haven't spent any time on it after we got the outside done.

Just thinking out loud as we do other projects.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2145342 said:


> Uh, well, I know you're giving me crap, but no way you're wheeling 60 yards of mulch up 10 stairs into a courtyard and spreading it with 2 guys for one.
> 
> Second, I haven't spent any time on it after we got the outside done.
> 
> Just thinking out loud as we do other projects.


Thinking out loud? That's done by talking, not typing FYI


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2145343 said:


> Thinking out loud? That's done by talking, not typing FYI


You know, when you scroll down, a screen name pops up before the actual post.

You do realize you can keep scrolling without reading, right?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2145342 said:


> Uh, well, I know you're giving me crap, but no way you're wheeling 60 yards of mulch up 10 stairs into a courtyard and spreading it with 2 guys for one.
> 
> Second, I haven't spent any time on it after we got the outside done.
> 
> Just thinking out loud as we do other projects.


Then how are you going to wheel pallets up 10 stairs? Call a crane service


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2145346 said:


> Then how are you going to wheel pallets up 10 stairs? Call a crane service


Super Sacks of mulch lifted over the 4 story tall building and dropped in the courtyard?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2145347 said:


> Super Sacks of mulch lifted over the 4 story tall building and dropped in the courtyard?


Yup.......... Or rent a helicopter


----------



## qualitycut

Or hire jim and .5


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2145345 said:


> You know, when you scroll down, a screen name pops up before the actual post.
> 
> You do realize you can keep scrolling without reading, right?


Should I quit before mom comes on here?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2145352 said:


> Or hire jim and .5


We have too much the way it is. Beside he doesn't like us. We laugh about it


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut;2145352 said:


> Or hire jim and .5


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2145354 said:


> We have too much the way it is. Beside he doesn't like us. We laugh about it


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2145356 said:


>


It's no secret


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;2145333 said:


> anyone know of a gravel pit open on sat somewhat close to orono (30 min or so). Looking for 1 1/2" clear and 3/4 clear limestone.


dne??????????


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;2145333 said:


> Anyone know of a gravel pit open on Sat somewhat close to Orono (30 min or so). Looking for 1 1/2" clear and 3/4 clear limestone.


DNE in Waverly


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2145333 said:


> Anyone know of a gravel pit open on Sat somewhat close to Orono (30 min or so). Looking for 1 1/2" clear and 3/4 clear limestone.


Did you think about DNE??


----------



## ryde307

Maybe I should call DNE. 
On a serious note green grass saw you today. Good looking setup.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2145368 said:


> Maybe I should call DNE.
> On a serious note green grass saw you today. Good looking setup.


Dang right!! Those Dodges DO look good, huh?

Musta not looked at the seats though.


----------



## ryde307

I think dodges are one of the better looking trucks.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;2145369 said:


> Dang right!! Those Dodges DO look good, huh?
> 
> Musta not looked at the seats though.


FWIW, Jim's right.


----------



## Drakeslayer

ryde307;2145368 said:


> Maybe I should call DNE.
> On a serious note green grass saw you today. Good looking setup.


Yea, he stopped by this morning and I sold him some sod for $3.97 a yard. Truck and trailer combo look sharp!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Drakeslayer;2145375 said:


> Yea, he stopped by this morning and I sold him some sod for $3.97 a yard. Truck and trailer combo look sharp!


Jeez your twice as high as down here, unless you go to Lowe's then it's 7 a yard


----------



## jimslawnsnow

ryde307;2145373 said:


> I think dodges are one of the better looking trucks.


Gm has lost thier style. Fords are getting uglier. If I were to buy new today, it would be a 16 f350. This is my preference and opinion attm


----------



## Camden

ryde307;2145373 said:


> I think dodges are one of the better looking trucks.


They are for sure. I was a Dodge guy all my life but I've switched to GMC because they have a stronger front end and a better transmission.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2145369 said:


> Dang right!! Those Dodges DO look good, huh?
> 
> Musta not looked at the seats though.


Speaking of dodges, I looked at a 6.4 hemi and could not find a oil filter. Any idea since you have one?


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2145378 said:


> They are for sure. I was a Dodge guy all my life but I've switched to GMC because they have a stronger front end and a better transmission.


........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;2145378 said:


> They are for sure. I was a Dodge guy all my life but I've switched to GMC because they have a stronger front end and a better transmission.


Djag I think would disagree. I'll agree to some point. My dad had to replace the front end stuff a couple times in the 100k he drove it. Rarely hauled with it. Never had a plow on it. Just the heavy cummins


----------



## Doughboy12

Really not a fan of the RAM in 10" letters on the tailgate.



Someone is over compensating.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2145380 said:


> ........


I thought you wanted to lose weight? You sure eat a lot of popcorn.

I guess it's low carb if you eat it without butter, salt, or pepper


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2145382 said:


> Really not a fan of the RAM in 10" letters on the tailgate.
> 
> Someone is over compensating.


Don't forget the front grill in huge letters.

I guess the 1500 with eco boost diesel with get over 30mph


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2145379 said:


> Speaking of dodges, I looked at a 6.4 hemi and could not find a oil filter. Any idea since you have one?


No idea. Never done an oil change.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2145387 said:


> No idea. Never done an oil change.


Remind me not to buy trucks from you


----------



## qualitycut

Dodges are not the better looking i say a distant 5th that ram letters on the grill ruins it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2145388 said:


> Remind me not to buy trucks from you


You're right about the seats. I'm leaning on selling my '14 with the leather seats. The bump on the edge rubs right behind my shoulder blade. It's getting to the point where I don't want to deal with it anymore.

My wife's Durango was in the shop last week for a bad alternator. She drove my parent's Journey and commented how nice the cloth seats felt.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2145389 said:


> Dodges are ot the better looking i say a distant 5th that ram letters on the grill ruins it


Yeah, I don't care for the big letters AT ALL!


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2145391 said:


> Yeah, I don't care for the big letters AT ALL!


Before that they looked good.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2145390 said:


> You're right about the seats. I'm leaning on selling my '14 with the leather seats. The bump on the edge rubs right behind my shoulder blade. It's getting to the point where I don't want to deal with it anymore.
> 
> My wife's Durango was in the shop last week for a bad alternator. She drove my parent's Journey and commented how nice the cloth seats felt.


The Explorer has massaging seats.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut;2145393 said:


> The Explorer has massaging seats.


Like that's safe


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;2145368 said:


> Maybe I should call DNE.
> On a serious note green grass saw you today. Good looking setup.


Where you driving the hook truck?


----------



## unit28

Oh boy.......


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;2145379 said:


> Speaking of dodges, I looked at a 6.4 hemi and could not find a oil filter. Any idea since you have one?


Passenger front right above the sway bar.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass;2145397 said:


> Passenger front right above the sway bar.


I looked there and didn't see it. The diesel I sold to skorum had by the front tire. What a pain. I took the tire off when changing oil


----------



## cbservicesllc

mnlefty;2145337 said:


> Not sure about the discount... doubt Menard can do much better than $2 plus 11%...
> 
> No secret on empty bags, but I think people who haven't used it would be surprised to see that you can smash a pallets worth of empty bags into 2 empties.
> 
> If you can get a pallet jack in there it's a no brainer in my book.


Yeah if he can squeeze a pallet jack in, no brainer... that's a lot more than a wheel barrow at a time...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2145399 said:


> Yeah if he can squeeze a pallet jack in, no brainer... that's a lot more than a wheel barrow at a time...


Closest thing I could find was shredded mulch, $2.97 / 2 cu ft.

Midway store had 1600ish bags, so more than enough, the store is 2 miles from the jobsite.

I could have them load the pallets, then back the truck up to the stairs, roll the pallets off the truck to the top of the stairs with a little ramp and pallets are in the courtyard.

$2800, but I would havd $250 in rebates.

Be $2100 for bulk, pretty sure I'd save $400 in labor.

4 pallets / day SHOULD be easy.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2145401 said:


> Closest thing I could find was shredded mulch, $2.97 / 2 cu ft.
> 
> Midway store had 1600ish bags, so more than enough, the store is 2 miles from the jobsite.
> 
> I could have them load the pallets, then back the truck up to the stairs, roll the pallets off the truck to the top of the stairs with a little ramp and pallets are in the courtyard.
> 
> $2800, but I would havd $250 in rebates.
> 
> Be $2100 for bulk, pretty sure I'd save $400 in labor.
> 
> 4 pallets / day SHOULD be easy.


Bachmans Mpls sells double shredded hardwood for $18 or so. 3 deliveries plus material is less $1500. For bulk


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2145402 said:


> Bachmans Mpls sells double shredded hardwood for $18 or so. 3 deliveries plus material is less $1500. For bulk


No place to put 20 yards at a time. All side city streets. Especially if we don't get it all spread in a day.

However, that would be cheaper than I'm paying now, although not sure if it's be a quicker turn.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2145405 said:


> No place to put 20 yards at a time. All side city streets. Especially if we don't get it all spread in a day.
> 
> However, that would be cheaper than I'm paying now, although not sure if it's be a quicker turn.


2 parking spots. String it out put 1 yard in the bucket and it disappears.


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22;2145405 said:


> No place to put 20 yards at a time. All side city streets. Especially if we don't get it all spread in a day.
> 
> However, that would be cheaper than I'm paying now, although not sure if it's be a quicker turn.


Thats a lie block it off


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I think unit is going to be watching weather tomorrow.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2145410 said:


> I think unit is going to be watching weather tomorrow.


What up lmn22....hope everyone's summer has been good so far
Normal tstorms hit 3k on kinetic energy,... east side could be above that.

. ALL MODES OF SEVERE WEATHER ARE POSSIBLE INCLUDING LARGE HAIL...DAMAGING WINDS...A FEW TORNADOES...AND TORRENTIAL RAINFALL WITH LOCALIZED FLASH FLOODING.

STORMS MAY REMAIN CELLULAR INITIALLY...WITH INCREASINGLY STRONG/VEERING FLOW WITH HEIGHT SUPPORTING SUPERCELL STORM MODE AND ASSOCIATED POTENTIAL FOR VERY LARGE HAIL...STRONG/DAMAGING WINDS...AND A COUPLE OF TORNADOES. WITH TIME...STORMS CROSSING MN AND -- DURING THE EVENING -- SHIFTING INTO WI SHOULD BECOME MORE LINEAR IN ORGANIZATION...WITH DAMAGING WINDS TO POSSIBLY BECOME THE PREDOMINANT SEVERE RISK.


----------



## ryde307

Green Grass;2145395 said:


> Where you driving the hook truck?


Yes I was on 19.


----------



## Mike_PS

some of you guys need to grow up and quit posting the uncalled for, inappropriate comments that I had to remove...so, clean it up, last time I'm asking

Thanks


----------



## Doughboy12

Anyone ever have broken fingers? Every morning it takes me about 10 minutes of working at getting one of mine to bend. Just wondering could it be that??? 
No need for snide remarks...I already know what you are thinking along those lines.
I'll hang up and listen.


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;2145413 said:


> Yes I was on 19.


Then yep I saw you.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2145419 said:


> Anyone ever have broken fingers? Every morning it takes me about 10 minutes of working at getting one of mine to bend. Just wondering could it be that???
> No need for snide remarks...I already know what you are thinking along those lines.
> I'll hang up and listen.


Ha, wasn't even thinking that. Arthritis? Has this been going on all season, or since the tail gate fight? Could be sprained too


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2145423 said:


> Ha, wasn't even thinking that. Arthritis? Has this been going on all season, or since the tail gate fight? Could be sprained too


All season. Since pulling weeds from rocks this spring.
The weird part is it's only one maybe two fingers. Same ones every morning and once I get them moving I never have a problem the rest of the day.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2145424 said:


> All season. Since pulling weeds from rocks this spring.
> The weird part is it's only one maybe two fingers. Same ones every morning and once I get them moving I never have a problem the rest of the day.


My bet is arthritis. Running trimmer I'm sure doesn't help either


----------



## banonea

Wife and i decided to gobto the Harley Davidson museum in Milwaukee last night on a whim......should be fun.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2145412 said:


> What up lmn22....hope everyone's summer has been good so far
> Normal tstorms hit 3k on kinetic energy,... east side could be above that.
> 
> . ALL MODES OF SEVERE WEATHER ARE POSSIBLE INCLUDING LARGE HAIL...DAMAGING WINDS...A FEW TORNADOES...AND TORRENTIAL RAINFALL WITH LOCALIZED FLASH FLOODING.
> 
> STORMS MAY REMAIN CELLULAR INITIALLY...WITH INCREASINGLY STRONG/VEERING FLOW WITH HEIGHT SUPPORTING SUPERCELL STORM MODE AND ASSOCIATED POTENTIAL FOR VERY LARGE HAIL...STRONG/DAMAGING WINDS...AND A COUPLE OF TORNADOES. WITH TIME...STORMS CROSSING MN AND -- DURING THE EVENING -- SHIFTING INTO WI SHOULD BECOME MORE LINEAR IN ORGANIZATION...WITH DAMAGING WINDS TO POSSIBLY BECOME THE PREDOMINANT SEVERE RISK.


Sounds like a weather watching evening on tap... Hope your Summer is going well unit!


----------



## TKLAWN

79° sunny
Humid


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow;2145426 said:


> My bet is arthritis. Running trimmer I'm sure doesn't help either


I'm with Jim on this one... perhaps some tendinitis with all the gripping on weed whips, mowers, etc...


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;2145431 said:


> I'm with Jim on this one... perhaps some tendinitis with all the gripping on weed whips, mowers, etc...


Yeh. Tendinitis is probably it. My guess is in my elbow effecting my fingers. Forgot to add the elbow pain too. Never thought of it.


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN;2145430 said:


> 79° sunny
> Humid


I believe that the term is miserable.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2145438 said:


> I believe that the term is miserable.


Light weight.

Just think we could have been at CR today.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Guess I'm going to a baby shower


----------



## jimslawnsnow

It's clouding up quick down here


----------



## ryde307

Played poker till 3am got up at 630 just finishing 18 holes of golf.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2145433 said:


> Yeh. Tendinitis is probably it. My guess is in my elbow effecting my fingers. Forgot to add the elbow pain too. Never thought of it.


Yeah my chiropractor says it all actually starts with the hands and then moves up to the elbows, shoulders, and pecks... The gal that does my massage before the chiro said my pecks and shoulders were all bound up... Need to stretch she says... Ain't nobody got time for that!


----------



## Camden

Michael J. Donovan;2145417 said:


> some of you guys need to grow up and quit posting the uncalled for, inappropriate comments that I had to remove...so, clean it up, last time I'm asking
> 
> Thanks


Y'know if you would make me a mod I would've had all that taken care of before you rolled out of bed this morning. Imagine how much easier your life would be if you had me as your right hand man. All you'd have to worry about is keeping the ads aligned on the page correctly...


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;2145443 said:


> Yeah my chiropractor says it all actually starts with the hands and then moves up to the elbows, shoulders, and pecks... The gal that does my massage before the chiro said my pecks and shoulders were all bound up... Need to stretch she says... Ain't nobody got time for that!


Normally I would go with this but I know why my elbow hurts.


----------



## ryde307

Camden;2145444 said:


> Y'know if you would make me a mod I would've had all that taken care of before you rolled out of bed this morning. Imagine how much easier your life would be if you had me as your right hand man. All you'd have to worry about is keeping the ads aligned on the page correctly...


I must have missed something this morning.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Jeez it's nasty out already


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;2145447 said:


> Jeez it's nasty out already


It was at 9 this morning


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass;2145448 said:


> It was at 9 this morning


I wouldn't know I was busy sleeping last night off then


----------



## Green Grass

Tornado watch


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc;2145429 said:


> Sounds like a weather watching evening on tap... Hope your Summer is going well unit!


Between 5-8 I'll be watching radar

I'm being out-fished by the boss this season
Other than that we're doing OK

Thumbs Up


----------



## jimslawnsnow

ryde307;2145446 said:


> I must have missed something this morning.


Nothing real important


----------



## CityGuy

Storms to the southwest look disorganized.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2145455 said:


> Storms to the southwest look disorganized.


Yeah I think they said it was going to start disorganized and turn linear as it gained strength...


----------



## unit28

Tornado WATCH 298 REMAINS VALID UNTIL 9 PM CDT THIS EVENING FOR THE FOLLOWING AREAS IN MINNESOTA THIS WATCH INCLUDES 11 COUNTIES IN CENTRAL MINNESOTA 

BENTON KANDIYOHI MEEKER MORRISON SHERBURNE STEARNS TODD WRIGHT

IN EAST CENTRAL MINNESOTA ISANTI KANABEC MILLE LACS


----------



## unit28

El Nino is ovah.........


----------



## ryde307

So the real question is is it going to snow this winter?


----------



## unit28

ryde307;2145462 said:


> So the real question is is it going to snow this winter?


And the other question....will we have ice?


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;2145462 said:


> So the real question is is it going to snow this winter?


God I hope so.


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;2145463 said:


> And the other question....will we have ice?


So warm winter? I thought La Nino was colder and more snow. Typically.


----------



## Polarismalibu

unit28;2145463 said:


> And the other question....will we have ice?


Sure hope so!


----------



## TKLAWN

Be lucky to get any rain here.....lame


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2145465 said:


> So warm winter? I thought La Nino was colder and more snow. Typically.


He did say El Nino was over


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN;2145467 said:


> Be lucky to get any rain here.....lame


Give it time


----------



## unit28

PHP:







TKLAWN;2145467 said:


> Be lucky to get any rain here.....lame


Meh........


----------



## unit28

PHP:







TKLAWN;2145467 said:


> Be lucky to get any rain here.....lame


Lame? It's a cool front by jiggers

Identifying a front: If you only had one parameter to go by when marking a front it would be to use surface synoptic wind patterns (not the result of topography or a mesoscale boundary). There is almost always an abrupt wind shift at the frontal boundary unless it is a front that is washing out or is stationary. The second parameter I would look at is the temperature gradient. A "fresh" front is easy to locate because there will be a remarkable temperature gradient just behind the frontal boundary


----------



## unit28

Few trees down Sherburne, and Sartell


----------



## unit28

Anyone getting rid of a boat?
Need something for the boss to go fishing in.


----------



## Camden

ryde307;2145462 said:


> So the real question is is it going to snow this winter?


Where was all this moisture this past winter? We'd have 100"+.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Looks like "busto Rama" in Tonka town. Moisture missed....again.


----------



## unit28

Camden;2145474 said:


> Where was all this moisture this past winter? We'd have 100"+.


We did have some..... but Temps weren't good

Duluth
THE AVERAGE TEMPERATURE FOR DECEMBER WAS 26.4 DEGREES WHICH WAS 11.6
DEGREES ABOVE THE NORMAL OF 14.8 DEGREES MAKING THIS THE 7TH WARMEST
DECEMBER IN STATION HISTORY. THE HIGHEST TEMPERATURE FOR THE MONTH
WAS 43 DEGREES ON THE 9TH. THE LOWEST TEMPERATURE WAS 2 DEGREES ON
THE 19TH. NO DAILY TEMPERATURE RECORDS WERE BROKEN FOR THE MONTH.
ONLY TWO DAYS HAD AVERAGE TEMPERATURES BELOW NORMAL

.* THERE WERE NO
DAYS WITH TEMPERATURES BELOW ZERO THIS DECEMBER WHICH HAS NOT
HAPPENED SINCE 1959. NORMALLY DULUTH HAS 10 DAYS WITH BELOW ZERO
TEMPERATURES.


----------



## CityGuy

Not a drop at my house. But the temp and humidity difference is amazing.


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2145462 said:


> So the real question is is it going to snow this winter?


It has to... no way we get 3 lame winters in a row...


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2145465 said:


> So warm winter? I thought La Nino was colder and more snow. Typically.


Look at the map...


----------



## ryde307

cbservicesllc;2145478 said:


> It has to... no way we get 3 lame winters in a row...


I'm with you. Somewhat banking on it. Signing new seasonals will be interesting though I bet.


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2145480 said:


> I'm with you. Somewhat banking on it. Signing new seasonals will be interesting though I bet.


Yeah I'm going to be ramping up some equipment rentals to be better prepared; so I'm pretty much banking on it too


----------



## ryde307

cbservicesllc;2145481 said:


> Yeah I'm going to be ramping up some equipment rentals to be better prepared; so I'm pretty much banking on it too


Yea we bought another loader a week ago.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2145479 said:


> Look at the map...


No map on moble. Had to look on laptop. Sorry.


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;2145487 said:


> Yea we bought another loader a week ago.


What did ya buy. Still thinking if I want to put that little Case 321 to work next winter.


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;2145493 said:


> What did ya buy. Still thinking if I want to put that little Case 321 to work next winter.


If you don't I will. The compact loaders are my favorite piece of equipment in terms of production now.

Our new loader. Not a compact. It will be plowing right near your shop.


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2145477 said:


> Not a drop at my house. But the temp and humidity difference is amazing.


Poured here.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass;2145496 said:


> Poured here.


Amazing. Maybe 5 miles between us as a grow flies.


----------



## Deershack

Michael J. Donovan;2145417 said:


> some of you guys need to grow up and quit posting the uncalled for, inappropriate comments that I had to remove...so, clean it up, last time I'm asking
> 
> Thanks


RE: what Mike had to write. None of us are that stupid that we don't know when we are posting things that are over the line. I enjoy reading in here everyday and would hate to see the content disappear just because some can't reread what they type and think before they hit enter. Come on guys, use the same manners you would use if your mom, wife or GF was standing next to you. It's not that hard.


----------



## CityGuy

66° and clear.

Windows open weather.


----------



## banonea

Deershack;2145499 said:


> RE: what Mike had to write. None of us are that stupid that we don't know when we are posting things that are over the line. I enjoy reading in here everyday and would hate to see the content disappear just because some can't reread what they type and think before they hit enter. Come on guys, use the same manners you would use if your mom, wife or GF was standing next to you. It's not that hard.


This.........


----------



## unit28

Nice.....

Thursday Night Through Saturday

Mostly clear. Lows in the upper 50s. 

Highs in the upper 70s.*





I don't see 90's through the 16 day gfs forecast


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Where'd everyone go? Facebook?


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;2145509 said:


> Where'd everyone go? Facebook?


#hotchicks


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28;2145508 said:


> Nice.....
> 
> Thursday Night Through Saturday
> 
> Mostly clear. Lows in the upper 50s.
> 
> Highs in the upper 70s.*
> 
> I don't see 90's through the 16 day gfs forecast


Nice... I love it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2145509 said:


> Where'd everyone go? Facebook?


So you're gonna complain when people post "too much" trying to stimulate conversation, then wonder why no one is posting?


----------



## CityGuy

unit28;2145508 said:


> Nice.....
> 
> Thursday Night Through Saturday
> 
> Mostly clear. Lows in the upper 50s.
> 
> Highs in the upper 70s.*
> 
> I don't see 90's through the 16 day gfs forecast


Perfect weather...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2145519 said:


> So you're gonna complain when people post "too much" trying to stimulate conversation, then wonder why no one is posting?


You can take your own advice and move on


----------



## jimslawnsnow

No matter what the king on plowsite says, I was wondering if others wondered over to Facebook with the edits from the other night. Since I can't be a member there, I have no idea and posted out of curiosity


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;2145523 said:


> No matter what the king on plowsite says, I was wondering if others wondered over to Facebook with the edits from the other night. Since I can't be a member there, I have no idea and posted out of curiosity


Why can't you join the FB pages?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Camden;2145524 said:


> Why can't you join the FB pages?


Dough says the members don't want me on there since there's some voting system


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2145523 said:


> No matter what the king on plowsite says, I was wondering if others wondered over to Facebook with the edits from the other night. Since I can't be a member there, I have no idea and posted out of curiosity


I only post here. I removed myself from the Facebook page.

I believe in inclusion.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;2145525 said:


> Dough says the members don't want me on there since there's some voting system


You can have my spot.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2145526 said:


> I only post here. I removed myself from the Facebook page.
> 
> I believe in inclusion.


I heard about your self removal.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;2145530 said:


> You can have my spot.


Sounds like a bunch of crap to me


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;2145534 said:


> Sounds like a bunch of crap to me


I'm serious. Doughboy can add you.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Now that I think about it, he gave 2 reasons which contradict each other.


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow;2145536 said:


> Now that I think about it, he gave 2 reasons which contradict each other.


What were they?


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2145534 said:


> Sounds like a bunch of crap to me


I was never invited.........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc.;2145537 said:


> What were they?


First he said if he added me, everyone would leave and come back here.

Then he said everyone has to vote or some cap like that. I have the texts. He'll probably get pissy about me posting on here about it


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2145538 said:


> I was never invited.........


He posted a link on here for people to join. He bugged me and bugged to join. Now not so much


----------



## ryde307

I was never invited. I feel left out and need a safe space.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I initially didn't join as I didn't have a Facebook account. Then after all the BS a while back I said I'd open an account and join. Denied.


----------



## djagusch

Sounds like a clicky high school group thing to me, without seeing it. I have enough guys numbers to bounce off ideas, so no big loss. Guessing jim has enough numbers also.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

ryde307;2145542 said:


> I was never invited. I feel left out and need a safe space.


Read above if your serious. If your joking around, carry on


----------



## jimslawnsnow

djagusch;2145544 said:


> Sounds like a clicky high school group thing to me, without seeing it. I have enough guys numbers to bounce off ideas, so no big loss. Guessing jim has enough numbers also.


I did fine before all the forums. Actually most of the companies down here copy me. I just don't like the fact that they talk **** behind others backs. But whatever I guess


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2145537 said:


> What were they?


----------



## Doughboy12

ryde307;2145542 said:


> I was never invited. I feel left out and need a safe space.


Yes you were... I personally asked someone to add you. 
And Camden is a moderator so he has the power!!!


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2145546 said:


> I did fine before all the forums. Actually most of the companies down here copy me. I just don't like the fact that they talk **** behind others backs. But whatever I guess


Not much going on in there anymore. I think I am the only one that still posts in it now anyways.


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2145539 said:


> First he said if he added me, everyone would leave and come back here.
> 
> Then he said everyone has to vote or some cap like that. I have the texts. He'll probably get pissy about me posting on here about it


Don't really care...you know the full story. 
Carry on.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2145526 said:


> I only post here. I removed myself from the Facebook page.
> 
> I believe in inclusion.


We know why you removed yourself.... Jim eluded to the reason a few pages back...


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;2145538 said:


> I was never invited.........


I don't think I was ether lol


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu;2145559 said:


> I don't think I was ether lol


Liar........


----------



## Camden

Doughboy12;2145554 said:


> Yes you were... I personally asked someone to add you.
> And Camden is a moderator so he has the power!!!


That's right! Thanks for believing in my mod abilities (unlike some folks around here...:::cough:::mjd:::cough:::...)
No one posts on there anymore so I don't think my talents are needed but I'll help whenever necessary.


----------



## Doughboy12

Camden;2145562 said:


> That's right! Thanks for believing in my mod abilities (unlike some folks around here...:::cough:::mjd:::cough:::...)
> No one posts on there anymore so I don't think my talents are needed but I'll help whenever necessary.


I needed someone else to blame...


----------



## ryde307

Doughboy12;2145554 said:


> Yes you were... I personally asked someone to add you.
> And Camden is a moderator so he has the power!!!


Must have missed it or forgot. Was just giving everyone a hard time anyway. It has been quit in here though.


----------



## CityGuy

62° and clouds rolling in.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Looks like a great day. Cooler. Lawns are getting a little crisp as this area missed the last couple of rain events.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO;2145569 said:


> Looks like a great day. Cooler. Lawns are getting a little crisp as this area missed the last couple of rain events.


Even up here where we got dumped on the other day, lotta places the only thing growing is weeds if if isn't irrigated.


----------



## mnlefty

LwnmwrMan22;2145570 said:


> Even up here where we got dumped on the other day, lotta places the only thing growing is weeds if if isn't irrigated.


Reminded me of a good one from friday. Monthly check of a townhome in Hugo, 5 controllers on the property. Get to 2nd one and rain sensor is tripped. Strange, but I guess it might have been from wed night. Check the rain sensor hanging on a deck to make sure there's no plants getting watered above it... nope. None of the other 4 sensors tripped. Hmmm. Hit the bypass and start turning on zones. Come back past unit with controller/sensor and the guy is out on the deck.. "you turn these on manually?" Yep, I tell him, just doing the monthly check. "I can't stand when they're going off when it's gonna rain anyway." Hmmmm. Finish up the rest of the zones and come back for the remote and I see water droplets hanging from the bottom of the rain sensor. Ran that zone again just to make sure no heads hit it. Jerk has been pouring water in it to shut down the system.

Needless to say it has been moved.


----------



## ryde307

mnlefty;2145572 said:


> Reminded me of a good one from friday. Monthly check of a townhome in Hugo, 5 controllers on the property. Get to 2nd one and rain sensor is tripped. Strange, but I guess it might have been from wed night. Check the rain sensor hanging on a deck to make sure there's no plants getting watered above it... nope. None of the other 4 sensors tripped. Hmmm. Hit the bypass and start turning on zones. Come back past unit with controller/sensor and the guy is out on the deck.. "you turn these on manually?" Yep, I tell him, just doing the monthly check. "I can't stand when they're going off when it's gonna rain anyway." Hmmmm. Finish up the rest of the zones and come back for the remote and I see water droplets hanging from the bottom of the rain sensor. Ran that zone again just to make sure no heads hit it. Jerk has been pouring water in it to shut down the system.
> 
> Needless to say it has been moved.


That's a good one.


----------



## ryde307

Hauling on the river today.


----------



## cbservicesllc

mnlefty;2145572 said:


> Reminded me of a good one from friday. Monthly check of a townhome in Hugo, 5 controllers on the property. Get to 2nd one and rain sensor is tripped. Strange, but I guess it might have been from wed night. Check the rain sensor hanging on a deck to make sure there's no plants getting watered above it... nope. None of the other 4 sensors tripped. Hmmm. Hit the bypass and start turning on zones. Come back past unit with controller/sensor and the guy is out on the deck.. "you turn these on manually?" Yep, I tell him, just doing the monthly check. "I can't stand when they're going off when it's gonna rain anyway." Hmmmm. Finish up the rest of the zones and come back for the remote and I see water droplets hanging from the bottom of the rain sensor. Ran that zone again just to make sure no heads hit it. Jerk has been pouring water in it to shut down the system.
> 
> Needless to say it has been moved.


Hahaha... what a dink!


----------



## Camden

mnlefty;2145572 said:


> Reminded me of a good one from friday. Monthly check of a townhome in Hugo, 5 controllers on the property. Get to 2nd one and rain sensor is tripped. Strange, but I guess it might have been from wed night. Check the rain sensor hanging on a deck to make sure there's no plants getting watered above it... nope. None of the other 4 sensors tripped. Hmmm. Hit the bypass and start turning on zones. Come back past unit with controller/sensor and the guy is out on the deck.. "you turn these on manually?" Yep, I tell him, just doing the monthly check. "I can't stand when they're going off when it's gonna rain anyway." Hmmmm. Finish up the rest of the zones and come back for the remote and I see water droplets hanging from the bottom of the rain sensor. Ran that zone again just to make sure no heads hit it. Jerk has been pouring water in it to shut down the system.
> 
> Needless to say it has been moved.


LOL! Good stuff. Where did you move it to?


----------



## mnlefty

Camden;2145582 said:


> LOL! Good stuff. Where did you move it to?


High on the 1.5 story eave next door. If he wants to get the hose out and spray it down he'll have to hose down the neighbor unit to do it.

I was waiting for him to see me move it and question it, but no luck. Was gonna tell him we suspect somebody was messing with it and needed to move it to a more secure location, just to see his reaction. After the fact, it all made sense. His "you turn these on manually" question was said in the tone he knew they shouldn't be on because of the sensor. He saw them on and poured more water in it to shut them off. Jackwagon.


----------



## banonea

Ripping the wall out today.... There's some before pics


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Me, my young guy and a former employee that wasn't doing anything. 12 yards into the courtyard with wheel barrows, 6 more to go to finish this 1/2 of the courtyard.

Screw the other guys. I knew it could be done faster than they were doing the outside.

Oh, and we are 2 hours into the project.


----------



## Camden

banonea;2145584 said:


> Ripping the wall out today.... There's some before pics


That cap block is glued down, isn't it? Good luck salvaging that! I can't wait to see more pics....big project.


----------



## Greenery

Camden;2145586 said:


> That cap block is glued down, isn't it? Good luck salvaging that! I can't wait to see more pics....big project.


Right...

Even if you did get them to seperate, are you gonna scrape glue?


----------



## banonea

Camden;2145586 said:


> That cap block is glued down, isn't it? Good luck salvaging that! I can't wait to see more pics....big project.


Nothing glued down. Block is core filled with gravel. With luck i will have all my base rock for free


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;2145588 said:


> Nothing glued down. Block is core filled with gravel. With luck i will have all my base rock for free


Why is the wall coming out?


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2145589 said:


> Why is the wall coming out?


It is falling over. It was never back tied or geogrid


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;2145590 said:


> It is falling over. It was never back tied or geogrid


You gonna try to salvage the block? Make a raised landscape area at your place? Or do you have to reuse the block?


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2145592 said:


> You gonna try to salvage the block? Make a raised landscape area at your place? Or do you have to reuse the block?


Reusing all the block. Pushing the wall back 10' to givd more back yard and doing a 2 tier wall to spread the weight of the hill out


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I guess there was a homicide not far from my house last night. Not sure where yet...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;2145593 said:


> Reusing all the block. Pushing the wall back 10' to givd more back yard and doing a 2 tier wall to spread the weight of the hill out


Ahhhhh....it's THAT job.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2145596 said:


> Ahhhhh....it's THAT job.


Yep. And let me tell you, there is a LOT of gravel. I will get a pic and post it......


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2145594 said:


> I guess there was a homicide not far from my house last night. Not sure where yet...


Load up and keep it handy.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

18 yards, over 1/2 the courtyard is done. I and 2 guys. I already fired one of the guys that helped with the outside last week. The other guy can drive for me, but he was complaining I put him in the truck to run mulch.

Same two guys are going to help me tomorrow. If we get the job done tomorrow, they both get an extra $300. The amount I'll save with less mulch being used by the other two guys.

Plus I'll have 1/2 the labor.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

275 gallons sprayed. Working on a second tank


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Chicken enchilada from subway hit the spot


----------



## SSS Inc.

I like turtles.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Love the status updates!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2145604 said:


> I like turtles.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=CMNry4PE93Y


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hey, MJD, how come we can't make it easier to post links while mobile??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2145604 said:


> I like turtles.


Any specific kind of turtle?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Green Grass;2145612 said:


> Any specific kind of turtle?


Snapping turtles. And sea turtles.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2145610 said:


>


I always loved that video.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Cripes the views were good today


----------



## Camden

SSS Inc.;2145613 said:


> Snapping turtles. And sea turtles.


I have 2 female red eared turtles that I'll give to you. Tank and everything.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Man my ankle is swollen and bruised. Stood on it for 12 hours though today


----------



## SSS Inc.

My wife bought those cookie Ice Cream Sandwiches. I'm going to crush them in a minute.


----------



## banonea

Forgot to post this, this is how much gravel is under the dirt on this hill


----------



## Polarismalibu

In the market for an enclosed trailer, I'm wanting a drop-down door on the front was thinking featherlight but they're crazy expensive. Any of you have a good experience with another brand?


----------



## Polarismalibu

I took this week off because my two guys wanted to go up north. Talk about boring when you're used to working sunup to sundown


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2145626 said:


> In the market for an enclosed trailer, I'm wanting a drop-down door on the front was thinking featherlight but they're crazy expensive. Any of you have a good experience with another brand?


Sell ya my 24' '03 for $10,000.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2145629 said:


> Sell ya my 24' '03 for $10,000.


 Is that the one that's been through hell and back ?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2145629 said:


> Sell ya my 24' '03 for $10,000.


In 07 I priced that same trailer. 12k and had had 5k axles, extended tounge and some other options. I got pissed at them and went steel 20' for 7700


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2145631 said:


> In 07 I priced that same trailer. 12k and had had 5k axles, extended tounge and some other options. I got pissed at them and went steel 20' for 7700


There 15-16k+ now. Crazy they are nice though.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2145632 said:


> There 15-16k+ now. Crazy they are nice though.


Too nice for lawn care. Heck you could buy 3 stelth trailers for the price of one Featherlite


----------



## cbservicesllc

I could be wrong, but I thought I heard good things about Stealth


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2145613 said:


> Snapping turtles. And sea turtles.


What about painted turtles. My kids like to catch them.


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow;2145631 said:


> In 07 I priced that same trailer. 12k and had had 5k axles, extended tounge and some other options. I got pissed at them and went steel 20' for 7700


$4500 for a 20' gator made new when I bought mine.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2145630 said:


> Is that the one that's been through hell and back ?


Okay, fine. $9,000 and you fix the axle.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2145633 said:


> Too nice for lawn care. Heck you could buy 3 stelth trailers for the price of one Featherlite


You'd have to, for it to hold up like my Featherlite has.


----------



## Camden

Green Grass;2145635 said:


> What about painted turtles. My kids like to catch them.


FYI - I have 2 female red eared turtles that I will give away to a good home. Their names are Scarlet and Charlotte. Ones nice and the other is not.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Soooooooo. I may have a broken ankle. It just keeps swelling. The injury occured yesterday afternoon.


----------



## CityGuy

55° and a few high clouds


----------



## CityGuy

Big day today. A plow route opened because a guy resigned from one of our shops. So I get a "day" plow route.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

CityGuy;2145643 said:


> Big day today. A plow route opened because a guy resigned from one of our shops. So I get a "day" plow route.


I don't think that plowing while fully rested is completely legal.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO;2145644 said:


> I don't think that plowing while fully rested is completely legal.....


:laughing:

Isn't it a prerequisite to be in a slight trance?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

What's an 03 f250 4wd xl v8 triton single cab worth? Has 143k miles. After market rims and tail lights? Oh and it's repainted. Some is flaking off in spots. It's a shame they didn't do it right


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2145645 said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Is it a prerequisite to be in a slight trance?


Mr fancy words


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Headed off to Madison lake to so some hut work. Should be almost fun


----------



## CityGuy

MNPLOWCO;2145644 said:


> I don't think that plowing while fully rested is completely legal.....


It just means I'm off their version of nights(1 to 9 p.m.). So now I will come in with the rest of the crew at 2 a.m. and have a dedicated route instead of half a county to cover.


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2145646 said:


> What's an 03 f250 4wd xl v8 triton single cab worth? Has 143k miles. After market rims and tail lights? Oh and it's repainted. Some is flaking off in spots. It's a shame they didn't do it right


$5k maybe?..


----------



## Doughboy12

jimslawnsnow;2145594 said:


> I guess there was a homicide not far from my house last night. Not sure where yet...


http://www.kttc.com/story/32318591/...utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook_KTTC_TV


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12;2145652 said:


> http://www.kttc.com/story/32318591/...utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook_KTTC_TV


I saw that. They said by town. Sherriff says in rural Owatonna


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2145651 said:


> $5k maybe?..


I was thinking 4k. Wants 8750 but will negotiate


----------



## andersman02

I hate removing rock


----------



## Polarismalibu

andersman02;2145657 said:


> I hate removing rock


 By far the worst landscaping project there is.


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2145655 said:


> I was thinking 4k. Wants 8750 but will negotiate


Dude is nuts!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2145658 said:


> By far the worst landscaping project there is.


It can be hit or miss. I've done them where they've gone fast. I've done them that really suck.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2145661 said:


> Dude is nuts!


I'm sure he want his money back for the rims and lights. It's rust free. Even underneath the whole truck


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2145663 said:


> It can be hit or miss. I've done them where they've gone fast. I've done them that really suck.


This... and you won't know till you start...


----------



## andersman02

LwnmwrMan22;2145663 said:


> It can be hit or miss. I've done them where they've gone fast. I've done them that really suck.


Open area with good skid access is great. This one is on a hill with knooks and crannies. Rented a mini skid and it's working pretty good


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I like doing this when a customer complains that the sod is dead already.



Then you dig it up, and it's gravel, chunks of blacktop, concrete, rerod.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2145673 said:


> I like doing this when a customer complains that the sod is dead already.
> 
> 
> 
> Then you dig it up, and it's gravel, chunks of blacktop, concrete, rerod.


Ouch......


----------



## SSS Inc.

Bano, How is the wall project going?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Chips Ahoy "Reeses Peanut Butter" edition are pretty good afterall.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

My ankle looks like it has a half of orange on the side of it


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2145684 said:


> Chips Ahoy "Reeses Peanut Butter" edition are pretty good afterall.


Wait, what?


----------



## Drakeslayer

jimslawnsnow;2145686 said:


> My ankle looks like it has a half of orange on the side of it


Any pics???


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc.;2145678 said:


> Bano, How is the wall project going?


We got it tore out, half to wait for Gopher State One to mark everything out so i can start to dig. As of tonight, it was not done. Going to mow tomorrow and hope it is marked foe Thursday


----------



## Drakeslayer

banonea;2145689 said:


> We got it tore out, half to wait for Gopher State One to mark everything out so i can start to dig. As of tonight, it was not done. Going to mow tomorrow and hope it is marked foe Thursday


Are you serious? The locators usually freak out when there has been disturbance prior to the locate deadline.


----------



## banonea

Drakeslayer;2145691 said:


> Are you serious? The locators usually freak out when there has been disturbance prior to the locate deadline.


Never dug anything up, just pulled block.


----------



## Green Grass

SSS Inc.;2145684 said:


> Chips Ahoy "Reeses Peanut Butter" edition are pretty good afterall.


Interesting I will have to try them.


----------



## CityGuy

57° and clear.


----------



## banonea

51° here. Going to be a good day on the mower this morning......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://m.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/us-la-nina-forecast-fall-winter-2016-2017/58306249


----------



## NorthernProServ

Clear road and many spots open and he decides to park directly behind me. I find him and ask him to move then he asks if I need to back up. I give him a stupid look and told him to get out of my way. I was pretty close in telling him to pull right in! Where do you wanna go???

Lol


----------



## NorthernProServ

This thing broke?


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2145717 said:


> Clear road and many spots open and he decides to park directly behind me. I find him and ask him to move then he asks if I need to back up. I give him a stupid look and told him to get out of my way. I was pretty close in telling him to pull right in! Where do you wanna go???
> 
> Lol


Wow! What a dork!


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2145728 said:


> This thing broke?


Nah... just busy! Thumbs Up

Honestly, my thing is the ads are driving me nuts... I go to click, an ad loads, bumps the page down so I click a page link and go back a couple hundred pages... I really only go on my computer now


----------



## CityGuy

Officially off nights. Big move to Otsego shop starting Tuesday.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2145731 said:


> Nah... just busy! Thumbs Up
> 
> Honestly, my thing is the ads are driving me nuts... I go to click, an ad loads, bumps the page down so I click a page link and go back a couple hundred pages... I really only go on my computer now


I agree the adds have wrecked this site especially on mobile


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2145732 said:


> Officially off nights. Big move to Otsego shop starting Tuesday.


You'll be close by my shop then


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I ran out of steam today. Spray and fert small places is tiring.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2145741 said:


> You'll be close by my shop then


What cty road are you near?


----------



## mnlefty

jimslawnsnow;2145743 said:


> I ran out of steam today. Spray and fert small places is tiring.


How's the ankle holding up?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

mnlefty;2145751 said:


> How's the ankle holding up?


For the most part it doesn't bother during the day. It just swells up at night after I take my boot off


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc;2145731 said:


> Nah... just busy! Thumbs Up
> 
> Honestly, my thing is the ads are driving me nuts... I go to click, an ad loads, bumps the page down so I click a page link and go back a couple hundred pages... I really only go on my computer now


Agreed with the ads, I do the same thing all the time annoying as cafe.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2145747 said:


> What cty road are you near?


Off of 36 technically Saint Michael


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Annndddd another guy fired. Anyone else not want to work?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2145764 said:


> Annndddd another guy fired. Anyone else not want to work?


 It's been extremely boring not working this week. On the plus side my shop Is about as clean as the day we moved in


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2145769 said:


> It's been extremely boring not working this week. On the plus side my shop Is about as clean as the day we moved in


You can help us in St. Anthony. I could use a guy to run my dump truck back and forth.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Wow is it humid. And absolutely no wind


----------



## snowman55

Anyone working in the hood today? Have a 2015 red chevy stolen this morning truck had buzzbox mounted on it and towing a 16 ft red enclosed irrigation trailer.

Not sure if I'm more pissed at thieves or the irri crew who stopped at gas station 1st thing in the morning on the clock and left keys in truck. Awesome way to start my vacation.

last gps report was headed south on university in Columbia heights before gps disabled 8am


----------



## jimslawnsnow

snowman55;2145778 said:


> Anyone working in the hood today? Have a 2015 red chevy stolen this morning truck had buzzbox mounted on it and towing a 16 ft red enclosed irrigation trailer.
> 
> Not sure if I'm more pissed at thieves or the irri crew who stopped at gas station 1st thing in the morning on the clock and left keys in truck. Awesome way to start my vacation.
> 
> last gps report was headed south on university in Columbia heights before gps disabled 8am


Who the hell would steal something that obvious? Pretty hard to miss something like that


----------



## snowman55

scum bags know it takes at least 1/2 hour before cops get it uploaded as stolen and even then they don't put out apb for stolen vehicles, it will only come up if they run the plate, by then they dumped it in the hood and stripped it of any valuables.


----------



## cbservicesllc

snowman55;2145778 said:


> Anyone working in the hood today? Have a 2015 red chevy stolen this morning truck had buzzbox mounted on it and towing a 16 ft red enclosed irrigation trailer.
> 
> Not sure if I'm more pissed at thieves or the irri crew who stopped at gas station 1st thing in the morning on the clock and left keys in truck. Awesome way to start my vacation.
> 
> last gps report was headed south on university in Columbia heights before gps disabled 8am


Wow... that's insane... Too bad they were smart enough to find the GPS


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;2145781 said:


> Wow... that's insane... Too bad they were smart enough to find the GPS


Just a tablet... I think.
OnStar should be able to find it???


----------



## Polarismalibu

snowman55;2145778 said:


> Anyone working in the hood today? Have a 2015 red chevy stolen this morning truck had buzzbox mounted on it and towing a 16 ft red enclosed irrigation trailer.
> 
> Not sure if I'm more pissed at thieves or the irri crew who stopped at gas station 1st thing in the morning on the clock and left keys in truck. Awesome way to start my vacation.
> 
> last gps report was headed south on university in Columbia heights before gps disabled 8am


Can't onstar see where it is?


----------



## snowman55

no onstar surprise to me thought all my trucks had it, its now an option on chev trucks. only one I have without it.


----------



## djagusch

Polarismalibu;2145783 said:


> Can't onstar see where it is?


Onstar doesnt work well if a metal roof is above it. Pull it into a metal building and it won't be found unless they have made improvements in the last 5 yrs.

Where the GPS dropped is there commerical buildings around?


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2145757 said:


> Off of 36 technically Saint Michael


I think that's on my new route have to look.


----------



## 60Grit

Ryde - thought I saw you leaving Wendy's a little bit ago...guess it was your business partner.


----------



## 60Grit

snowman55;2145778 said:


> Anyone working in the hood today? Have a 2015 red chevy stolen this morning truck had buzzbox mounted on it and towing a 16 ft red enclosed irrigation trailer.
> 
> Not sure if I'm more pissed at thieves or the irri crew who stopped at gas station 1st thing in the morning on the clock and left keys in truck. Awesome way to start my vacation.
> 
> last gps report was headed south on university in Columbia heights before gps disabled 8am


That's awful! Sorry to hear that!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

That's one nice thing about down here. I rarely don't worry about theft of vehilces, mowers and hand helds. Now phones and stuff like that is a different story. Also chemical and fert is a worry as well. I've had several people eye up stuff when I'm at commercial lots.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I see CB parks his truck 10' up into his customers yard.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2145797 said:


> I see CB parks his truck 10' up into his customers yard.


Hey, I'm not walking 500 feet to grab parts!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I miss quality.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2145803 said:


> I miss quality.


He must be really busy or on a timeout.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2145804 said:


> He must be really busy or on a timeout.


Word on the street is, it's self imposed.

He felt he needed to stop acting like a child is what I heard.


----------



## snowman55

Truck is found pay impound at mpls. No trailer. They cut out buzz box control and plow module ripped off rearview mirror looking for GPS. Idiots, need all new wire harness. Trail was stocked with inventory and tools f me.


----------



## mnlefty

snowman55;2145809 said:


> Truck is found pay impound at mpls. No trailer. They cut out buzz box control and plow module ripped off rearview mirror looking for GPS. Idiots, need all new wire harness. Trail was stocked with inventory and tools f me.


Sucks that it happens, but that's what insurance is for, right? Or will it not be covered since they left the keys?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Guess we will be at XCel next Tuesday night.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22;2145812 said:


> Guess we will be at XCel next Tuesday night.


What's playing?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO;2145813 said:


> What's playing?


Adele - B-day present for the wifey.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22;2145815 said:


> Adele - B-day present for the wifey.


I'm sure she will love it!


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2145812 said:


> Guess we will be at XCel next Tuesday night.


Beiber is coming back????


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer;2145818 said:


> Beiber is coming back????


Staying with you this time?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2145818 said:


> Beiber is coming back????


I don't know if the scenery would be better @ Beiber or Adele.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass;2145819 said:


> Staying with you this time?


I'm more concerned with getting the house rented for the Ryder cup right now.


----------



## CityGuy

52° and clear


----------



## ryde307

60Grit;2145791 said:


> Ryde - thought I saw you leaving Wendy's a little bit ago...guess it was your business partner.


Short guy?
If so that's him. I'm tall, overweight, and wear a hat always.



snowman55;2145809 said:


> Truck is found pay impound at mpls. No trailer. They cut out buzz box control and plow module ripped off rearview mirror looking for GPS. Idiots, need all new wire harness. Trail was stocked with inventory and tools f me.


That sucks. Would have been better to find the trailer and not the truck. Watch CL for tools and parts for sale.



LwnmwrMan22;2145821 said:


> I don't know if the scenery would be better @ Beiber or Adele.


Jail time or middle aged women crying? You pick.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2145831 said:


> Short guy?
> If so that's him. I'm tall, overweight, and wear a hat always.
> 
> That sucks. Would have been better to find the trailer and not the truck. Watch CL for tools and parts for sale.
> 
> Jail time or middle aged women crying? You pick.


I'll let you know Tuesday night after I get back from the concert.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2145832 said:


> I'll let you know Tuesday night after I get back from the concert.


I'm a fan of Adele. Not a big concert person but I bet it will be good.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone with any interest in a 36" Toro Proline with a seized engine for $100 for parts? Belt drive.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2145838 said:


> Anyone with any interest in a 36" Toro Proline with a seized engine for $100 for parts? Belt drive.


I'll sell you a 36" Lesco to replace it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2145840 said:


> I'll sell you a 36" Lesco to replace it


Nah, just going to go back to my 30" Toro mowers.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Family went to WI for the night and tomorrow. Guess I'll haveta find some poker to play tonight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Screw poker.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Any of you guys have an electric smoker? Never used one before but think it might be fun to try.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2145848 said:


> Screw poker.


not sure where you are going with this one....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I went top shelf this time snowman....



It's even spelled fancy!!


----------



## snowman55

Love Stella not a fan of cider. Gonna be ppbr's and black velvet for a while need new trailer tools and inventory. Thanks. Scumbag mcscumbag


----------



## CityGuy

Drakeslayer;2145849 said:


> Any of you guys have an electric smoker? Never used one before but think it might be fun to try.


I have one. Love it. If you get one get a digital one.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

0 motivation today


----------



## CityGuy

On the lake fishing. Total relaxation.


----------



## cbservicesllc

That's better...









Apparently Tinypic doesn't like up and down images now...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

2 schools down. 2016 Can Am Commander SxS 4 seater will be here on Thursday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Any of you guys use RoundUp extended control with any success? I use granular quick pro. But would like something that lasts longer. I was thinking about mixing the two. Get the quick burn down with the lasting effects?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2145885 said:


> Any of you guys use RoundUp extended control with any success? I use granular quick pro. But would like something that lasts longer. I was thinking about mixing the two. Get the quick burn down with the lasting effects?


Just use straight diesel. Pour it on and you have anything growing for a while. (Years)


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow;2145887 said:


> Just use straight diesel. Pour it on and you have anything growing for a while. (Years)


The Chevy dealer in Forest Lake used to do that on the fence line along the freeway.

I could also use the rest of the Sahara I have in my garage.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Trolling motor works, main engine fires, lights on the boat work, radio works, main depth locator works. 

I think what wasn't working was the onboard charger. 

I should be fishing by noon - 1 pm tomorrow.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2145890 said:


> Trolling motor works, main engine fires, lights on the boat work, radio works, main depth locator works.
> 
> I think what wasn't working was the onboard charger.
> 
> I should be fishing by noon - 1 pm tomorrow.


Don't forget to put gas in it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2145893 said:


> Don't forget to put gas in it.


Not worried about gas...... the plug, yes. not gas.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2145894 said:


> Not worried about gas...... the plug, yes. not gas.


You are in 4th place by the way.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2145896 said:


> You are in 4th place by the way.


3rd..... :laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

2nd!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

WTF?!?!?! I was second with 1 lap left and now I'm 6th.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2145900 said:


> WTF?!?!?! I was second with 1 lap left and now I'm 6th.


Haha!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Kinda quiet this morning. Guess everyone is already out working???


----------



## Green Grass

Wtf happened with the race yesterday.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I wish I could get over these dizzy spells. Doctor said ear infection and vertigo. Treated me with antibiotics and was better. Now back again. Mowed part of a strip mall and had to come sit for a bit


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2145905 said:


> Wtf happened with the race yesterday.


I know right, I had a hundred and twenty eight points with one lap left and I end up with 65.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;2145908 said:


> I know right, I had a hundred and twenty eight points with one lap left and I end up with 65.


I was leading with 1 to go and I finished 4th. Still very pleased with the results since I forgot to change my lineup from the previous week.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass;2145905 said:


> Wtf happened with the race yesterday.


If you didn't have Keslowski, Logano, or Kyle Busch you were screwed....


----------



## djagusch

jimslawnsnow;2145907 said:


> I wish I could get over these dizzy spells. Doctor said ear infection and vertigo. Treated me with antibiotics and was better. Now back again. Mowed part of a strip mall and had to come sit for a bit


Are you hydrated?

Here is something to read about meniere's disease. Don't get labeled with it though, dot health card doesn't like it.

Watch certain salts and drink water.


----------



## Camden

jimslawnsnow;2145907 said:


> I wish I could get over these dizzy spells. Doctor said ear infection and vertigo. Treated me with antibiotics and was better. Now back again. Mowed part of a strip mall and had to come sit for a bit


Your problems could very easily revolve around mineral deficiency. Try taking a multivitamin and see if anything improves. Ask a pharmacist what he suggests and follow through on his recommendations even if there's a less expensive alternative. 
When you sweat you delete yourself of core nutrients that need regular replenishment.


----------



## unit28

djagusch;2145912 said:


> Are you hydrated?
> 
> Here is something to read about meniere's disease. Don't get labeled with it though, dot health card doesn't like it.
> 
> Watch certain salts and drink water.


x2......
Change your eating habits to a hypoglycemic diet ie NO pop, sugar, lots of carbs.

Salts are bad for in error ear 
Need a metabolic change imo


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone need (3) youth life vests? 50-90 lb? Like new. You can have them, but you gotta get them.

Either that, or they're going to Goodwill.


----------



## Doughboy12

unit28;2145931 said:


> x2......
> Change your eating habits to a hypoglycemic diet ie NO pop, sugar, lots of carbs.
> 
> Salts are bad for in error ear
> Need a metabolic change imo


So you are saying 4 large plastic bottles of soda a day may have something to do with it?


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2145935 said:


> Anyone need (3) youth life vests? 50-90 lb? Like new. You can have them, but you gotta get them.
> 
> Either that, or they're going to Goodwill.


I will take them. I will pm you later.


----------



## unit28

Drakeslayer;2145938 said:


> I will take them. I will pm you later.


You can have that.
I'm waiting for a boat


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2145937 said:


> So you are saying 4 large plastic bottles of soda a day may have something to do with it?


Like 2 liter?


----------



## Drakeslayer

unit28;2145942 said:


> You can have that.
> I'm waiting for a boat


I know of 2 Jon boats in Rock Lake ND that have holes in them. You were looking for one for your boss, Correct?


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2145935 said:


> Anyone need (3) youth life vests? 50-90 lb? Like new. You can have them, but you gotta get them.
> 
> Either that, or they're going to Goodwill.


Can you call or text me at 7632864188


----------



## unit28

Drakeslayer;2145947 said:


> I know of 2 Jon boats in Rock Lake ND that have holes in them. You were looking for one for your boss, Correct?


Noooooo

My better half

She never says jump, but like a true boss
i always get the look instead.


----------



## Drakeslayer

unit28;2145949 said:


> Noooooo
> 
> My better half
> 
> She never says jump, but like a true boss
> i always get the look instead.


Haha! Definitely don't want these boats then.


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;2145944 said:


> Like 2 liter?


No...24oz.


----------



## mnlefty

Billy Dee and the Crystals playing at the lake neighbor's private party...


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;2145944 said:


> Like 2 liter?


Up till 2 years ago my wife would drimk a 12 pack plus of mountain dew a day. She started doing the Thrive stuff and stopped completely. Drinks maby 3 pops a week now.


----------



## banonea

Everyone have a great 4 of July.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Man, there are some serious jack holes on a lake on 4th of July.


----------



## CityGuy

68° with passing showers.


----------



## CityGuy

Yesterday it was showers and storms mainly after 3 now, it's mainly before 3. Looks like a wet day.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2146080 said:


> Yesterday it was showers and storms mainly after 3 now, it's mainly before 3. Looks like a wet day.


Hoping it holds off for us, got a lot of brush to clear out today......


----------



## NorthernProServ




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ;2146083 said:


>


Believe it or not, I actually had the boat out 3 times this weekend.

Now I have two guys that called in sick on a short week. 

I hate employees.


----------



## Drakeslayer

banonea;2146082 said:


> Hoping it holds off for us, got a lot of brush to clear out today......


Did you already finish the wall? Or is this brush above the wall?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My 17 year old kid made $25 per hour last week after bonuses.

He called in sick this morning. Then when I got on him about calling in sick he said he quits.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'll have to throw these in my burn pile I guess.


----------



## CityGuy

Few sprikles is all. Builds to the west then falls apart as it gets to us.


----------



## CityGuy

For a closed road sure is alot of traffic.


----------



## CityGuy

79° cloudy and muggy.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2146093 said:


> My 17 year old kid made $25 per hour last week after bonuses.
> 
> He called in sick this morning. Then when I got on him about calling in sick he said he quits.


If he only worked 10 hours it's not that much, BUT if he got 40-50 then it is good money.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2146109 said:


> If he only worked 10 hours it's not that much, BUT if he got 40-50 then it is good money.


He cashed an $800 check last week.

Lives with his Grandpa and Grandma. They bring him to work because he doesn't have a vehicle. Lived 2 miles from me.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2146110 said:


> He cashed an $800 check last week.
> 
> Lives with his Grandpa and Grandma. They bring him to work because he doesn't have a vehicle. Lived 2 miles from me.


What a *******


----------



## banonea

Drakeslayer;2146089 said:


> Did you already finish the wall? Or is this brush above the wall?


Taking the brush back about 30' to give more back yard above the wall. Wall is now only moving back about 5', grind all the stumps, till the entire new back yard, seed and slop keeper


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;2146089 said:


> Did you already finish the wall? Or is this brush above the wall?


If he did all of that work that fast I would really be impressed. That wall system is huge and there was a lot of soil to move. Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## CityGuy

Downpour......


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Power out here. Poop!


----------



## banonea

Nothing here......yet


----------



## CityGuy

Holy storms.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Power is on here.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22;2146138 said:


> Power is on here.


Those are some big eyes.


----------



## NorthernProServ

God, the ads keep getting bigger and bigger.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO;2146142 said:


> Those are some big eyes.


I'll say.....

Got in bed at 1 am this morning. Concert just over now. Gonna be 12:30 before we get home and in bed. Then trim all day tomorrow. I need another vacation .


----------



## Drakeslayer

MNPLOWCO;2146142 said:


> Those are some big eyes.


Passed you early this morning on mcginty. Brown truck, right?


----------



## Doughboy12

Drakeslayer;2146145 said:


> ........


Looking like you might get your wish with the Pickle.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

What a mess for lawns today. Probably lots of debris removal before every mowing. Probably soggy as well. At lease the grass won't be so crispy.


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like a bomb went off with damage in Otsego area.


----------



## CityGuy

Wow what a mess.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ;2146143 said:


> God, the ads keep getting bigger and bigger.....


No kidding. Pretty soon it'll be 2 pages of ads to every page of posts


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I had to do storm damage cleanup before I could go do storm damage cleanup.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2146167 said:


> I had to do storm damage cleanup before I could go do storm damage cleanup.


Ferndale Rd in Wayzata is a mess


----------



## NorthernProServ

I need a career change


----------



## CityGuy

Anybody running Firefox on mobile? Are their ads there too?


----------



## MNPLOWCO

B
i
g

a
d
v
e
r
t
I
S
I
n
g

s
p
a
c
e
!
!
!
!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You guys crack me up. Last I checked, it's a free site.

It's that hard to scroll two extra times with the thumb??

Oh, Adblock Browser for Android blocks all ads.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Quality and I might be having a date for Hank Williams Jr next Thursday @ Mystic 8 pm if anyone else wants to meet up.

And no Jim, we are not getting a room.


----------



## Mike_PS

LwnmwrMan22;2146183 said:


> You guys crack me up. Last I checked, it's a free site.
> 
> It's that hard to scroll two extra times with the thumb??


can't wait til we have a like button...til then, I'll give you a Thumbs Up


----------



## Camden

Michael J. Donovan;2146185 said:


> can't wait til we have a like button..6.til then, I'll give you a Thumbs Up


How about replace the ads with a Like button?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Michael J. Donovan;2146185 said:


> can't wait til we have a like button...til then, I'll give you a Thumbs Up
> 
> I like how you edited out which browser to use. :laughing:


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Make it a pay site and I would gladly chip in.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2146183 said:


> You guys crack me up. Last I checked, it's a free site.
> 
> It's that hard to scroll two extra times with the thumb??
> 
> Oh, Adblock Browser for Android blocks all ads.


Any more adds and this free site will self destruct. I'm taking my 14,000 posts elsewhere for now.


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc.;2146197 said:


> Any more adds and this free site will self destruct. I'm taking my 14,000 posts elsewhere for now.


#hotchicks ?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yeah, guess I don't get the upsetendness.

Adblock Pro blocks ads on Chrome on the real computer.

Adblock Browser for Android blocks ads on mobile.

Or it's 2 extra scrolls with the thumb. Plus an extra 1/2 second pause when you first load the page.

It's really that big of a deal to some of you guys?


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2146203 said:


> Yeah, guess I don't get the upsetendness.
> 
> Adblock Pro blocks ads on Chrome on the real computer.
> 
> Adblock Browser for Android blocks ads on mobile.
> 
> Or it's 2 extra scrolls with the thumb. Plus an extra 1/2 second pause when you first load the page.
> 
> It's really that big of a deal to some of you guys?


I actually like it. Can I hit MN weather before it jumps around. I'm serious.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer;2146202 said:


> #hotchicks ?


Why yes.



LwnmwrMan22;2146203 said:


> Yeah, guess I don't get the upsetendness.
> 
> Adblock Pro blocks ads on Chrome on the real computer.
> 
> Adblock Browser for Android blocks ads on mobile.
> 
> Or it's 2 extra scrolls with the thumb. Plus an extra 1/2 second pause when you first load the page.
> 
> It's really that big of a deal to some of you guys?


Its not that big of a deal. Just annoying.


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer;2146204 said:


> I actually like it. Can I hit MN weather before it jumps around. I'm serious.


Ha! I do the same thing.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2146204 said:


> I actually like it. Can I hit MN weather before it jumps around. I'm serious.


Hahaha... yep!


----------



## cbservicesllc

At least the rain will be done by morning...


----------



## CityGuy

68° and humid


----------



## CityGuy

More tree clean up. The destruction is amazing.


----------



## CityGuy

Nice stop in Buffalo yesterday CB.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2146218 said:


> Nice stop in Buffalo yesterday CB.


Huh? ......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I better be able to skip the school this weekend so I can go riding now.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2146262 said:


> I better be able to skip the school this weekend so I can go riding now.


We are skippingmost ofnour accounts. They look green and healthy while the lawns beside them are burnt from mowing to short......


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2146252 said:


> Huh? ......


35 and 12 yesterday around noon or so. I was coming down the hill and saw that rolling stop.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2146268 said:


> 35 and 12 yesterday around noon or so. I was coming down the hill and saw that rolling stop.


Yeah... I don't remember that stop sign there... Is that new? Like in the last month?


----------



## NorthernProServ

Is there a place to dump dirt and rock under 2" near rockford...or buffalo ?


----------



## unit28

Freezing temps.........

Albeit through the rockies, hoping it's a telling sign.
#nonino


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc;2146274 said:


> Yeah... I don't remember that stop sign there... Is that new? Like in the last month?


Was up last year too. Its temporary permanent with 25 construction.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2146278 said:


> Was up last year too. Its temporary permanent with 25 construction.


I bet that's it... I haven't been out there in a couple years, but I used to all the time... Probably a couple hundred times and I never remembered a stop sign...


----------



## CityGuy

64° and beautiful out.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2146262 said:


> I better be able to skip the school this weekend so I can go riding now.


I thought you didn't like the one you had earlier?


----------



## banonea

Forgot to post this from last week.......



This is what it looked like when we started....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2146327 said:


> I thought you didn't like the one you had earlier?


DID like it. Just wanted to be sure we would ride it.


----------



## CityGuy

First day of looking at New trucks tomorrow. Time to figure what I need vs what I want.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks good so far bano


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2146356 said:


> Looks good so far bano


Now if I can just get the rain to hold off long enough to get the stump ground in the ground tilled and I'd be happy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;2146358 said:


> Now if I can just get the rain to hold off long enough to get the stump ground in the ground tilled and I'd be happy


Looks like after Monday night you should be good.


----------



## banonea

Thats what i was seeing. Hoping to do some dig out monday then start the stumps on Tuesday


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Novak is calling for death and destruction on Monday. Saying imminent. 3 days away.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2146363 said:


> Novak is calling for death and destruction on Monday. Saying imminent. 3 days away.


From what i have seen it is on the overnight.


----------



## banonea

Now i can post pic of the new toy hauler.......


----------



## banonea

Forgot to post this the day it happened........



That will wake you up quick.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2146378 said:


> Forgot to post this the day it happened........
> 
> 
> 
> That will wake you up quick.


I would have been on the roof of the house in 1 jump.


----------



## CityGuy

Anyone experienceing a bad infestation of clover this year? Seems to be the only weed that is growing in the yard.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You guys ever been through a MN Dept of Revenue audit? Anything you would have done differently?

Calling my accountant Monday morning to meet with them.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2146386 said:


> Anyone experienceing a bad infestation of clover this year? Seems to be the only weed that is growing in the yard.


Not horrible on regular treated stuff. Non treated stuff is bad. I have all my spray accounts under control. Even a big one


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2146393 said:


> Not horrible on regular treated stuff. Non treated stuff is bad. I have all my spray accounts under control. Even a big one


I have mine professionally done but it still seems to spring up in a few spots. Never had it in the yard before this year.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy;2146386 said:


> Anyone experienceing a bad infestation of clover this year? Seems to be the only weed that is growing in the yard.


Clover is bad this year and can be hard to kill


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc;2146397 said:


> Clover is bad this year and can be hard to kill


I'm having good luck. Had about 20 acres I just killed.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy;2146380 said:


> I would have been on the roof of the house in 1 jump.


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bullsnake


----------



## Polarismalibu

No more police clips on Facebook, guy died in his sleep I guess


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12;2146407 said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bullsnake


You are correct. I called my youngest brother that started working for about it
He has almost 20 snakes in his house........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2146409 said:


> No more police clips on Facebook, guy died in his sleep I guess


Really???? I'd been wondering why there weren't any updates.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2146413 said:


> Really???? I'd been wondering why there weren't any updates.


Yeah a post from the guys mom was shared on another page. Happened Tuesday night unexpectedly, he was only 39


----------



## banonea

Little wet here today......


----------



## Bill1090

banonea;2146428 said:


> Little wet here today......


Last night they said it was going to be mostly sunny with no rain.

I think they were wrong!


----------



## CityGuy

Done raining here. Sun's coming out. Going to be hot and humid now.


----------



## cbservicesllc

What was the good burger place in Rochester? Going to be driving through about lunch from La Crosse


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We're taking the new SxS up to Nemadji for the afternoon. See what this riding thing is all about.


----------



## Doughboy12

cbservicesllc;2146437 said:


> What was the good burger place in Rochester? Going to be driving through about lunch from La Crosse


Newt's
5231 E Frontage Rd, Rochester, MN 55901
North side of town, after the car dealerships as you head north.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2146438 said:


> We're taking the new SxS up to Nemadji for the afternoon. See what this riding thing is all about.


Those are fun trails, hopefully you can take that on the smaller trails that break off the mains


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2146441 said:


> Those are fun trails, hopefully you can take that on the smaller trails that break off the mains


We can ride any class II trail. Mains will be fine for now too.


----------



## Bill1090

cbservicesllc;2146437 said:


> What was the good burger place in Rochester? Going to be driving through about lunch from La Crosse


You could've waved.....


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc;2146437 said:


> What was the good burger place in Rochester? Going to be driving through about lunch from La Crosse


Newts on hwy 52


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12;2146439 said:


> Newt's
> 5231 E Frontage Rd, Rochester, MN 55901
> North side of town, after the car dealerships as you head north.


Didn't end up making it there... Kids fell asleep right before we hit Rochester


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090;2146446 said:


> You could've waved.....


Hey I was looking for you... We were there for 2 days


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Good thing we stopped in Hinckley at the Thrift Storeand to some sweet shirts. 

It was 64°F the whole time we were in Nemadji. Put 75 miles on. Now we are heading down to Chengetawna State Forest to put on another 50 miles.


----------



## snowman55

LwnmwrMan22;2146391 said:


> You guys ever been through a MN Dept of Revenue audit? Anything you would have done differently?
> 
> Calling my accountant Monday morning to meet with them.


Sales? With holding? Income?
Don't matter none are fun and you will likely be paying some money or you have been way overpaying for years. Not possible to follow every line of tax code and they are hunting for money.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55;2146488 said:


> Sales? With holding? Income?
> Don't matter none are fun and you will likely be paying some money or you have been way overpaying for years. Not possible to follow every line of tax code and they are hunting for money.


Looks like they are running a Schedule C audit, checking my depreciation and income.


----------



## CityGuy

73° and humid


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like rain along and north of 94


----------



## CityGuy

Wind really picked up all of the sudden. Few flashes of lightning.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Kinda dark our this morning


----------



## ryde307

Looks like winter. The storm stays north and hits lwnmwr.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2146513 said:


> Looks like winter. The storm stays north and hits lwnmwr.


So far it's even 70+ miles further north than me.

Be interesting to see what the stuff down by Marshall does.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Good time for a train


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like everybody gets rain at lunch time.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22;2146518 said:


> Looks like everybody gets rain at lunch time.


Seems to be tracking just north of the cities


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03;2146521 said:


> Seems to be tracking just north of the cities


I see that. And the south end is drying up.


----------



## unit28

Up and over she goes


----------



## mnlefty

LwnmwrMan22;2146522 said:


> I see that. And the south end is drying up.


Watch the storms tonight develop out west and track just south of the river...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

mnlefty;2146524 said:


> Watch the storms tonight develop out west and track just south of the river...


Hopefully. These dry schools are working out well.


----------



## snowman55

watch your irrigation rigs 2 more stolen in last week. And check your policy's - likely only get $5-$10,000 coverage and that isn't near enough if you stock inventory and tools. I'm gonna have to drink plastic bottle liquor for while.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Looks like everything went North... sit and wait for the blow up this evening


----------



## cbservicesllc

snowman55;2146526 said:


> watch your irrigation rigs 2 more stolen in last week. And check your policy's - likely only get $5-$10,000 coverage and that isn't near enough if you stock inventory and tools. I'm gonna have to drink plastic bottle liquor for while.


2 more of yours stolen?? From where??


----------



## snowman55

not mine. police informed me two more irrigation rigs stolen in area.


----------



## mnlefty

snowman55;2146526 said:


> watch your irrigation rigs 2 more stolen in last week. And check your policy's - likely only get $5-$10,000 coverage and that isn't near enough if you stock inventory and tools. I'm gonna have to drink plastic bottle liquor for while.


You have a machine in there? Would that be a separately covered piece of equipment or lumped into "contents of trailer"?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

mnlefty;2146531 said:


> You have a machine in there? Would that be a separately covered piece of equipment or lumped into "contents of trailer"?


Probably depends on how it was insured. A trencher would most likely have its own premium. At least that's how all of my equipment is. Then anything under $1500 or so is just "extra" under the lump sum.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Any of you guys using QuickBooks assisted payroll?

I just got an email stating they overcharged me for unemployment and I will be getting a deposit in my account for just under $2300. 

This is about the amount I received in a letter from the MN UI, and I'm wondering if QuickBooks isn't screwed up.


----------



## ryde307

snowman55;2146526 said:


> watch your irrigation rigs 2 more stolen in last week. And check your policy's - likely only get $5-$10,000 coverage and that isn't near enough if you stock inventory and tools. I'm gonna have to drink plastic bottle liquor for while.





LwnmwrMan22;2146532 said:


> Probably depends on how it was insured. A trencher would most likely have its own premium. At least that's how all of my equipment is. Then anything under $1500 or so is just "extra" under the lump sum.


A puller would be a separate item for most. The inventory and tools would be covered under an inland marine policy. Very common for people to not have enough coverage on this. Take your most expensive trailer or truck stock and add a few thousand. So if you have 20,000 in tools in a landscape trailer get a 25K policy.



LwnmwrMan22;2146533 said:


> Any of you guys using QuickBooks assisted payroll?
> 
> I just got an email stating they overcharged me for unemployment and I will be getting a deposit in my account for just under $2300.
> 
> This is about the amount I received in a letter from the MN UI, and I'm wondering if QuickBooks isn't screwed up.


We do. It's not QB. the state messed up. They are refunding people for over payment. Our accountant said one of his clients just got back a few hundred thousand.


----------



## djagusch

ryde307;2146534 said:


> A puller would be a separate item for most. The inventory and tools would be covered under an inland marine policy. Very common for people to not have enough coverage on this. Take your most expensive trailer or truck stock and add a few thousand. So if you have 20,000 in tools in a landscape trailer get a 25K policy.
> 
> We do. It's not QB. the state messed up. They are refunding people for over payment. Our accountant said one of his clients just got back a few hundred thousand.


Well a call to the insurance guy says I should be good on insurance coverage if something like that occurred.

On the ui maybe 4 to 5 years ago the state jacked everybody's ui percentage because of the high unemployment numbers and the state fund was getting low. The refund is because the fund is healthier now due to less on unemployment.

Funny thing is they gave a refund but didn't lower the percentage. So next year they might give a refund again. The money's better in governments hands, correct?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2146534 said:


> A puller would be a separate item for most. The inventory and tools would be covered under an inland marine policy. Very common for people to not have enough coverage on this. Take your most expensive trailer or truck stock and add a few thousand. So if you have 20,000 in tools in a landscape trailer get a 25K policy.
> 
> We do. It's not QB. the state messed up. They are refunding people for over payment. Our accountant said one of his clients just got back a few hundred thousand.


Right. But the letter I got from the state was it was only to be used as a credit. It wouldn't be refunded.

I suppose QB must figure refund the money and use the credit for future so they don't get constant letters.

Must be quite the slush fund QB has.


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;2146535 said:


> Well a call to the insurance guy says I should be good on insurance coverage if something like that occurred.
> 
> On the ui maybe 4 to 5 years ago the state jacked everybody's ui percentage because of the high unemployment numbers and the state fund was getting low. The refund is because the fund is healthier now due to less on unemployment.
> 
> Funny thing is they gave a refund but didn't lower the percentage. So next year they might give a refund again. The money's better in governments hands, correct?


Healthier is one way to put it... it's ungodly over funded...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Stuff that's in Windom and South looks like what will hit the Metro later...


----------



## CityGuy

Still hot and humid out.


----------



## CityGuy

Sounds like Watkins is a mess from an unconfirmed tornado.


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;2146543 said:


> Sounds like Watkins is a mess from an unconfirmed tornado.


Kare 11 has live chopper feed and the town looks like a war zone


----------



## Polarismalibu

Looks like tornado warning coming my way


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2146547 said:


> Looks like tornado warning coming my way


Seems to keep skirting around me.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2146550 said:


> Seems to keep skirting around me.


Hoping everything stays north including the rain, i need a week wirh no rain for this wall.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2146550 said:


> Seems to keep skirting around me.


I was hoping for some storm clean up work sense I missed out on Tuesdays


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2146552 said:


> I was hoping for some storm clean up work sense I missed out on Tuesdays


Head to Watkins. Looks bad on tv.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2146553 said:


> Head to Watkins. Looks bad on tv.


Not really wanting to goose chase but your right looked nasty


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Talked to my accountant. They said I was flagged because my profit I report is out of whack for my gross.

I don't report enough profit.

Said I'll get flagged because I claim my whole cell phone bill and my full internet charges.

Other than that, nothing really stands out.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2146556 said:


> Talked to my accountant. They said I was flagged because my profit I report is out of whack for my gross.
> 
> I don't report enough profit.
> 
> Said I'll get flagged because I claim my whole cell phone bill and my full internet charges.
> 
> Other than that, nothing really stands out.


#yourscrewed


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So much for the rain having pushed north.

Just jumped out of bed with 3 cell phones going off with emergency alerts of flash flood warnings for us.


----------



## CityGuy

70° and clouds


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Text message 10 am yesterday.

"We have judging at 10 am Wednesday. Can we get 30 yards of mulch spread tomorrow?"

$4,000 for hardwood.

"Ok, here is your PO#."

I need more of these calls.


----------



## CityGuy

Rather nice out this morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Checked my letter from MN UI. My credit is $2700, my deposit from QuickBooks will be just under $2300.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2146570 said:


> Rather nice out this morning.


Not down here. Sunny and humid. Redoing the shop floor with class 5 modified since it's dangerous for my 2 workers


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2146556 said:


> Talked to my accountant. They said I was flagged because my profit I report is out of whack for my gross.
> 
> I don't report enough profit.
> 
> Said I'll get flagged because I claim my whole cell phone bill and my full internet charges.
> 
> Other than that, nothing really stands out.


Wait what? All that stands in your way is a phone and Internet bill? That seems odd...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2146569 said:


> Text message 10 am yesterday.
> 
> "We have judging at 10 am Wednesday. Can we get 30 yards of mulch spread tomorrow?"
> 
> $4,000 for hardwood.
> 
> "Ok, here is your PO#."
> 
> I need more of these calls.


That's awesome


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2146578 said:


> Wait what? All that stands in your way is a phone and Internet bill? That seems odd...


I have a sizeable 2nd mortgage because I took out a decent loan to finance expanding my business into a couple of areas that didn't work out.

That interest is written off at 100%. I'm sure they want to see records that I didn't reroof the house, or buy a boat, etc., and am now trying to write off the interest as business interest when it would be personal.

I've also had other friends who are accountants tell me that MN has really stepped up looking at sole proprietors and schedule C's to make sure everything is legit.

I get it. I show a profit of about 4%, on $400k gross. It's probably a red flag. But I have receipts, payroll reports, loan documents, sooooooo... bring it on I guess.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2146580 said:


> I have a sizeable 2nd mortgage because I took out a decent loan to finance expanding my business into a couple of areas that didn't work out.
> 
> That interest is written off at 100%. I'm sure they want to see records that I didn't reroof the house, or buy a boat, etc., and am now trying to write off the interest as business interest when it would be personal.
> 
> I've also had other friends who are accountants tell me that MN has really stepped up looking at sole proprietors and schedule C's to make sure everything is legit.
> 
> I get it. I show a profit of about 4%, on $400k gross. It's probably a red flag. But I have receipts, payroll reports, loan documents, sooooooo... bring it on I guess.


Just let your accountant deal with it.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2146580 said:


> I have a sizeable 2nd mortgage because I took out a decent loan to finance expanding my business into a couple of areas that didn't work out.
> 
> That interest is written off at 100%. I'm sure they want to see records that I didn't reroof the house, or buy a boat, etc., and am now trying to write off the interest as business interest when it would be personal.
> 
> I've also had other friends who are accountants tell me that MN has really stepped up looking at sole proprietors and schedule C's to make sure everything is legit.
> 
> I get it. I show a profit of about 4%, on $400k gross. It's probably a red flag. But I have receipts, payroll reports, loan documents, sooooooo... bring it on I guess.


A 4% profit doesn't sound out of line. Isn't the industry average 3-8%?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2146580 said:


> I have a sizeable 2nd mortgage because I took out a decent loan to finance expanding my business into a couple of areas that didn't work out.
> 
> That interest is written off at 100%. I'm sure they want to see records that I didn't reroof the house, or buy a boat, etc., and am now trying to write off the interest as business interest when it would be personal.
> 
> I've also had other friends who are accountants tell me that MN has really stepped up looking at sole proprietors and schedule C's to make sure everything is legit.
> 
> I get it. I show a profit of about 4%, on $400k gross. It's probably a red flag. But I have receipts, payroll reports, loan documents, sooooooo... bring it on I guess.


Ahh, that makes sense... Sounds like you'll be okay at least...


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2146569 said:


> Text message 10 am yesterday.
> 
> "We have judging at 10 am Wednesday. Can we get 30 yards of mulch spread tomorrow?"
> 
> $4,000 for hardwood.
> 
> "Ok, here is your PO#."
> 
> I need more of these calls.


You and me both that's always nice


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2146587 said:


> A 4% profit doesn't sound out of line. Isn't the industry average 3-8%?


Probably depends on what's set up... Sole Proprietor, S Corp, etc...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Talked to the guy. My appointment is a week from Friday. He says 3.5 hours.

Wants to see how I have utilities deducted, some stuff that could be personal use (cell phone). 

It's pretty straightforward. I'll sort out the receipts. Show him my loan papers and call it a day.


----------



## ryde307

cbservicesllc;2146590 said:


> Probably depends on what's set up... Sole Proprietor, S Corp, etc...


I suppose I am used to looking at it from a S corp.


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2146593 said:


> I suppose I am used to looking at it from a S corp.


Yeah I went to S Corp as well


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2146595 said:


> Yeah I went to S Corp as well


I've been meaning too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like Boss bought the rights to the snowplow shovels.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2146596 said:


> I've been meaning too.


In a Sole Prop. Is profit actual profit plus what you pay yourself? If so How do you live on $16,000?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://dealers.bossplow.com/admin/content/documents/2016_Shovel_ss.pdf


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2146599 said:


> http://dealers.bossplow.com/admin/content/documents/2016_Shovel_ss.pdf


So the Boss edition is the same shovel with a red handle and reflective tape?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2146598 said:


> In a Sole Prop. Is profit actual profit plus what you pay yourself? If so How do you live on $16,000?


Wife makes decent money even working part time. She's pushing $40 per hour.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307;2146600 said:


> So the Boss edition is the same shovel with a red handle and reflective tape?


Looks like it. That's why I was thinking they bought some rights. But maybe it's just different enough.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2146575 said:


> Not down here. Sunny and humid. Redoing the shop floor with class 5 modified since it's dangerous for my 2 workers


How so??????


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2146605 said:


> How so??????


Since they slip and nearly do the splits and fall in the mud. Plus I need to redo the side rails on a trailer. Water and welders don't mix well


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2146562 said:


> So much for the rain having pushed north.
> 
> Just jumped out of bed with 3 cell phones going off with emergency alerts of flash flood warnings for us.


Roads were dry at 4am here..

high of 70* thursday...by by summer


----------



## unit28

Looking at ensemble graph of different models.....


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2146606 said:


> Since they slip and nearly do the splits and fall in the mud. Plus I need to redo the side rails on a trailer. Water and welders don't mix well


I see. I took it as you were removing something and putting that in.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy;2146615 said:


> I see. I took it as you were removing something and putting that in.


I was in a hurry like normal and should of worded it better


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2146597 said:


> Looks like Boss bought the rights to the snowplow shovels.


Yeah, weird...


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307;2146600 said:


> So the Boss edition is the same shovel with a red handle and reflective tape?


Boss on Facebook says "Boss is offering The Snow Plow Snow Pusher Shovel."


----------



## CityGuy

68° and clear

Light wind


----------



## CityGuy

Hopefully finishing up our in-house paving today. Then on to shouldering. 

73° and clear.


----------



## qualitycut

#blacklivesmatter


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut;2146640 said:


> #blacklivesmatter


Welcome back


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;2146640 said:


> #blacklivesmatter


You get stuck in the freeway closure?


----------



## cbservicesllc

NW Metro guys heads up... 81 is getting a mill and overlay between MG Parkway and 113th starting today... Then the stretch in Osseo after that


----------



## snowman55

deleted post? I am done with this site


----------



## snowman55

Really????


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut;2146640 said:


> #blacklivesmatter


Those cafing people made me quit for the day after I sat threw there stupid crap. There lucky I wasn't up front someone would have ford imprinted on them


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc;2146646 said:


> NW Metro guys heads up... 81 is getting a mill and overlay between MG Parkway and 113th starting today... Then the stretch in Osseo after that


 About time they finally do that !! Going to suck having that backed up there's 94 is messed up between Maple Grove in Saint Michael


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Man this thread is gonna die soon.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2146655 said:


> Man this thread is gonna die soon.


It's down to a page a day now


----------



## qualitycut

snowman55;2146651 said:


> deleted post? I am done with this site


Liberals............


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2146656 said:


> It's down to a page a day now


Or less... rest of the threads aren't much better, albeit it's very out of season


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2146666 said:


> Or less... rest of the threads aren't much better, albeit it's very out of season


Plus it's the time of year where it's a complete grind.

It'll change in about 6 weeks when guys start thinking about snow.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Downpour here......I was on the deck putting up a rain gauge...go figure


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2146668 said:


> Plus it's the time of year where it's a complete grind.
> 
> It'll change in about 6 weeks when guys start thinking about snow.


Grind? I feel like all I do is drive around all day checking on crews to see how everyone is doing...


----------



## Drakeslayer

cbservicesllc;2146680 said:


> Grind? I feel like all I do is drive around all day checking on crews to see how everyone is doing...


Must be nice


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2146680 said:


> Grind? I feel like all I do is drive around all day checking on crews to see how everyone is doing...


Yeah, that's what I mean. Nothing really to talk about. Everyone is just trying to pound out the work.

I shut my guys down for tomorrow. My belt broke in my new John Deere and I haven't had time to get it fixed. Receivables needs to get caught up a bit. We will see what Friday brings.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer;2146681 said:


> Must be nice


I was supposed to get a plan from a guy so I could be working on that... hahaha


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2146682 said:


> Yeah, that's what I mean. Nothing really to talk about. Everyone is just trying to pound out the work.
> 
> I shut my guys down for tomorrow. My belt broke in my new John Deere and I haven't had time to get it fixed. Receivables needs to get caught up a bit. We will see what Friday brings.


Ahhhhhhh I get it... Belt already huh?


----------



## CityGuy

64° and a few clouds


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2146684 said:


> Ahhhhhhh I get it... Belt already huh?


Serpentine belt shredded. 48 hours on the engine.


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like the scattered showers are moving right down 94 toward the metro.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2146692 said:


> Serpentine belt shredded. 48 hours on the engine.


You have horrible luck with tractors it seems


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu;2146701 said:


> You have horrible luck with tractors it seems


No kidding!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2146701 said:


> You have horrible luck with tractors it seems


Well at least this one hasn't had to regen yet.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Closest dealer that has a fan/alternator belt???

Chippewa Falls or St. Charles MN.

And of course it's an odd size that Napa, carquest, etc don't carry.

F'n John Deere.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2146713 said:


> Closest dealer that has a fan/alternator belt???
> 
> Chippewa Falls or St. Charles MN.
> 
> And of course it's an odd size that Napa, Farthest, etc don't carry.
> 
> F'n John Deere.


Thats how they get ya. Buddy of mine had the same thing with his zero turn. No one has the belt but JD


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Kohler is doing the same with their engines. You have to run their filters and oil for warranty. Then after that you still need to run their filters as they won't run correct


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2146715 said:


> Kohler is doing the same with their engines. You have to run their filters and oil for warranty. Then after that you still need to run their filters as they won't run correct


 that must be something new then because the 2 Kohler engines i have I run regular AutoZone Fram filters, screw right on never had a problem


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Very aggressive speed traps 394 eastbound through Wayzata with many cars being pulled over just before Carlson Parkway


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow;2146715 said:


> Kohler is doing the same with their engines. You have to run their filters and oil for warranty. Then after that you still need to run their filters as they won't run correct


I have run Fram and wix on mine they never care runs normal. Unless it's the '16 and newer your talking about


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2146722 said:


> I have run Fram and wix on mine they never care runs normal. Unless it's the '16 and newer your talking about


On the 16 and newer you need to run Kohler oil and filters to get engine warranty. My 2 15's if I run a different brand filter it knocks and sounds like the lifters are dry


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Mighta got lucky. My dad pulled the belt out of the tractor, belt still had the numbers on it. Took the belt to Carquest in Wyoming, they crossed the belt numbers and had one that's supposed to match. 

Headed home to tear apart a 48 hour old tractor.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.kare11.com/mb/life/outdoors/dnr-plans-new-400-mile-off-road-trail/273142525

Bought the side by side just in time.


----------



## banonea

Heading over to Jim's neighborhood to go to the fair in Owatonna heading over to Jim's neighborhood to go to the fair and Owatonna, you can be at the fair tonight jim ?

Scratch tha, its in August......off to El Tequila


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea;2146751 said:


> Heading over to Jim's neighborhood to go to the fair in Owatonna heading over to Jim's neighborhood to go to the fair and Owatonna, you can be at the fair tonight jim ?
> 
> Scratch tha, its in August......off to El Tequila


I thought maybe I was missing something. Don't they have cheap margaritas on Thursday?


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2146752 said:


> I thought maybe I was missing something. Don't they have cheap margaritas on Thursday?


They must because everybody was drinking them but us


----------



## Drakeslayer

banonea;2146753 said:


> They must because everybody was drinking them but us


You might need one after tossing all that wall block around!


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2146751 said:


> Heading over to Jim's neighborhood to go to the fair in Owatonna heading over to Jim's neighborhood to go to the fair and Owatonna, you can be at the fair tonight jim ?
> 
> Scratch tha, its in August......off to El Tequila


Is that the place by the Mndot shop?


----------



## banonea

CityGuy;2146756 said:


> Is that the place by the Mndot shop?


Down by the fairgrounds


----------



## banonea

Drakeslayer;2146754 said:


> You might need one after tossing all that wall block around!


If i can get the rain to stop i might be able to make some headway


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2146742 said:


> http://www.kare11.com/mb/life/outdoors/dnr-plans-new-400-mile-off-road-trail/273142525
> 
> Bought the side by side just in time.[/QUOTE)
> 
> Take a ride through phantom canyon colorado
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can get from cripple creek to the royal gorge


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yay!! New belt is 2" too short. 














On the tractor. Not me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2146764 said:


> LwnmwrMan22;2146742 said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.kare11.com/mb/life/outdoors/dnr-plans-new-400-mile-off-road-trail/273142525
> 
> Bought the side by side just in time.[/QUOTE)
> 
> Take a ride through phantom canyon colorado
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can get from cripple creek to the royal gorge
> 
> 
> 
> Got a buddy in Yellowstone right now with his. Pretty much any trip we take now will be seeing if there are trails to ride.
Click to expand...


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22;2146772 said:


> Yay!! New belt is 2" too short.
> 
> On the tractor. Not me.


Won't the dealer take care of it?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass;2146787 said:


> Won't the dealer take care of it?


They probably would have, but they didn't have any belts and would have to order one. Said it would be next week before they had one.

I got it taken care of this morning.

The old belt that was on the tractor wasn't the same part number the dealer gave me. I wonder if the wrong belt was on the tractor from the get go?


----------



## andersman02

Looks like we might be getting some snow........










Just took my beacon off my truck


----------



## ryde307

I saw plows on a couple trucks last week.

Also the highway helper trucks on the freeways now have clear plows on them to push debris off the road.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If you're heading to WI out Highway 8 this afternoon, they're pulling a speed trap as soon as you get off the freeway.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So my kid and his buddy got a ride to the boat launch to fish, and Bruce showed up.



My kid was WAY fired up.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2146799 said:


> So my kid and his buddy got a ride to the boat launch to fish, and Bruce showed up.
> 
> 
> 
> My kid was WAY fired up.


Who is Bruce?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2146799 said:


> So my kid and his buddy got a ride to the boat launch to fish, and Bruce showed up.
> 
> 
> 
> My kid was WAY fired up.


That's awesome!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2146800 said:


> Who is Bruce?


I guess the guy on the right in the pic. Either that, or I've been working WAY too much. #Catsinthecradle


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22;2146802 said:


> I guess the guy on the right in the pic. Either that, or I've been working WAY too much. #Catsinthecradle


Nice pic mwrman!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Nice pic Lawndude. For those that can't figure it out its the new coach! Did they get some tickets?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2146816 said:


> Nice pic Lawndude. For those that can't figure it out its the new coach! Did they get some tickets?


Nope. My kid was too honest. He said he's been to games.

I told the kid he needed to say he hasn't cause his mom hates hockey his dad works too much.

His buddy he was fishing with could care less who the guy was.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2146817 said:


> Nope. My kid was too honest. He said he's been to games.
> 
> I told the kid he needed to say he hasn't cause his mom hates hockey his dad works too much.
> 
> His buddy he was fishing with could care less who the guy was.


Did your son actually recognize him? I'm not sure if I would have figured it out right away.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc.;2146819 said:


> Did your son actually recognize him? I'm not sure if I would have figured it out right away.


Yeah, as soon as he pulled up my kid was thinking.... wait a minute.... got his phone out and searched images. Then he waited another 30 seconds, and finally approached him.

My son lives and breathes Wild Hockey. He DVR'd every game in case he missed one. He watched every minute of every game.


----------



## SSS Inc.

LwnmwrMan22;2146821 said:


> Yeah, as soon as he pulled up my kid was thinking.... wait a minute.... got his phone out and searched images. Then he waited another 30 seconds, and finally approached him.
> 
> My son lives and breathes Wild Hockey. He DVR'd every game in case he missed one. He watched every minute of every game.


Thats awesome. Great story.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Wow busy day in here today!


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Wow busy in here today!

Wow busy in here today!

Wow busy in here today!

Echo

Echo


echo



echo


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bano, did your wall project wash away last night? Looks like you guys got quite a bit of rain last night.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22;2146876 said:


> Bano, did your wall project wash away last night? Looks like you guys got quite a bit of rain last night.


Havent been up to check it yet. Going to go up later to see.

Been riding alot thw last 2 days, put on over 600 miles in 2 days. Crashed at 7:30 last night, slept right thru the storm last night


----------



## MNPLOWCO

banonea;2146877 said:


> Havent been up to check it yet. Going to go up later to see.
> 
> Been riding alot thw last 2 days, put on over 600 miles in 2 days. Crashed at 7:30 last night, slept right thru the storm last night


I hope you did not literally crash last night!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I think I'm pretty much shutting it down this week, aside from just straight maintenance. 

I have to meet the audit man Friday and need to spend a week trying to make everything completely straightforward.


----------



## banonea

MNPLOWCO;2146885 said:


> I hope you did not literally crash last night!!!


No, just slept for 12 hours


----------



## CityGuy

68° and clear


----------



## CityGuy

Sounds like a warm week ahead.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Very humid. $$$$$ a/c bill to come.


----------



## CityGuy

Beautiful out right now. Wish it would stay like this.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2146940 said:


> Beautiful out right now. Wish it would stay like this.


You find a truck yet?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Fricken hot out. Someone needs to make ac work clothes like they got heated blankets


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm not sure if I would rather be working or be struggling through this paperwork.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

State Patrol speed trap 494 Northbound just south of 7 in Minnetonka. Take it easy.


----------



## banonea

Exciting morning. Just sent one of my guys to the er. Passed out pushing a mower. Not sure but think he had a seizure. All of his vitals were good body temp was good as were moving like crazy but just unresponsive. Had to call the ambulance to come and get him.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2146956 said:


> I'm not sure if I would rather be working or be struggling through this paperwork.


I would take the paper work. I'm on shirt number 3 already


----------



## CityGuy

Short version is yes.

Just thinking about a few options yet. Undecided on them.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea;2146958 said:


> Exciting morning. Just sent one of my guys to the er. Passed out pushing a mower. Not sure but think he had a seizure. All of his vitals were good body temp was good as were moving like crazy but just unresponsive. Had to call the ambulance to come and get him.


Holy wow not good.


----------



## CityGuy

Everyone should check their a.c. units. I just hosed mine out again this year and it was filthy. No use in making it harder than it has to.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

My AC just went down. It has been getting progressively worse in the past couple of weeks. Compressor, condenser, capacitor, good.....R22 gone is my guess. Need gauges and some R22 refrigerant although it is horribly expensive because they are phasing it out. I have two auxiliary units running the house right now it's barely keeping it at 76. It's an older unit as well as the blower assembly in the Attic. Time for a whole new unit but I didn't feel like spending 9 Grand that I didn't have.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Oh yeah, don't forget your monthly or quarterly sales tax report and payments due on the 20th.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO;2146983 said:


> Oh yeah, don't forget your monthly or quarterly sales tax report and payments due on the 20th.


Paid in my $1790 this morning.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Sign ups are starting for fert cert at the January green expo.


----------



## CityGuy

63° and clear


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like the rain chances start going up around lunch time.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

And the grind continues........


----------



## CityGuy

Air is starting to get pretty heavy.


----------



## ryde307

Anyone have a 10', 12', or 14' pusher for sale?


----------



## Polarismalibu

ryde307;2147019 said:


> Anyone have a 10', 12', or 14' pusher for sale?


Look under the Rochester craigslist someone had a add with all 3 of those sizes


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22;2146984 said:


> Paid in my $1790 this morning.


Did mine last night.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

The Japanese beetles are horrible


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2147026 said:


> The Japanese beetles are horrible


I've got flies everywhere, in the house, garage, outside.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ian says rain from metro south.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ;2147024 said:


> Did mine last night.


Yeah did ours today... lame


----------



## banonea

Was finally able to make some headway today.....


----------



## Drakeslayer

banonea;2147038 said:


> Was finally able to make some headway today.....


How many truckloads did you cut out? Were you able to save the basing material? It look like a 3' wall? Shouldn't need any geo grid for that.


----------



## banonea

Drakeslayer;2147039 said:


> How many truckloads did you cut out? Were you able to save the basing material?


Total about 14 truck loads and unfortunately i couldn't save the base.


----------



## CityGuy

71° and humid already.


----------



## CityGuy

I hate summer colds. They seem to be worse in the summer than the winter.


----------



## CityGuy

It's wet in st michael and otsego. Must have rainded along the freeway.


----------



## CityGuy

At least there is a nice breeze.


----------



## banonea

Looks like my day will be shot........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So I need bearings for the front left spindle on my Ferris. Not the axle bolt but the part where the spindle goes into the frame.

Dealer next day'd a deck spindle assembly in. I had sent my dad to pick it up, now I gotta take it back and wait for the actual parts. 

Gonna haveta stop having my dad go get stuff for me.

This is a third strike.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;2147060 said:


> So I need bearings for the front left spindle on my Ferris. Not the axle bolt but the part where the spindle goes into the frame.
> 
> Dealer next day'd a deck spindle assembly in. I had sent my dad to pick it up, now I gotta take it back and wait for the actual parts.
> 
> Gonna haveta stop having my dad go get stuff for me.
> 
> This is a third strike.


The term is castor bearing. It's between the castor arm and yoke.

If I was the parts guy I would of done the same thing. Most likely not a special bearing. My mowers have trailer wheel bearings for the castors.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;2147062 said:


> The term is castor bearing. It's between the castor arm and yoke.
> 
> If I was the parts guy I would of done the same thing. Most likely not a special bearing. My mowers have trailer wheel bearings for the castors.


I'm getting old. Some days I think I need to go get tested for Alzheimer's. I seriously cannot think of common words (front fork for example).

The other day I could not come up with Michelle Obama when I was trying to explain to the wife about how Melina copied her speech.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22;2147068 said:


> I'm getting old. Some days I think I need to go get tested for Alzheimer's. I seriously cannot think of common words (front fork for example).
> 
> The other day I could not come up with Michelle Obama when I was trying to explain to the wife about how Melina copied her speech.


Time to retire.


----------



## CityGuy

Excessive Heat Warning now in effect. Stay hydrated out there.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2147068 said:


> I'm getting old. Some days I think I need to go get tested for Alzheimer's. I seriously cannot think of common words (front fork for example).
> 
> The other day I could not come up with Michelle Obama when I was trying to explain to the wife about how Melina copied her speech.


 That sounds to me more like a case of way too much going on at one time. Makes your mind race between everything


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I hope CityGuy is okay. No "67° and cloudy, pretty muggy this morning" update.

Musta overslept.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;2147095 said:


> I hope CityGuy is okay. No "67° and cloudy, pretty muggy this morning" update.
> 
> Musta overslept.


Sick as a dog. Flu thing I think. Cold, hot, shivers, you name it I got it


----------



## jimslawnsnow

This weather and this thread is depressing


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I've made it through my 2014 receipts if that makes you feel better. Sent 3 guys home for the week. Got two guys mowing and told them to quit whenever.

I'm playing PS4 with my kids. Life is ....... Okay.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2147105 said:


> I've made it through my 2014 receipts if that makes you feel better. Sent 3 guys home for the week. Got two guys mowing and told them to quit whenever.
> 
> I'm playing PS4 with my kids. Life is ....... Okay.


I bought that ps4 used it for like a week now it's collecting dust


----------



## Bill1090

I'm done for the day. 3 shirts and 2 pair of underwear later. Now I see why people would buy air conditioned seats!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2147106 said:


> I bought that ps4 used it for like a week now it's collecting dust


Teenage and preteen boys draw you in.

PS4= Catholic Priest.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

We are doing brush work. Dragging it from the beach and up a hill to the dump truck


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2147109 said:


> We are doing brush work. Dragging it from the beach and up a hill to the dump truck


There must be some good views if your at a beach.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2147110 said:


> There must be some good views if your at a beach.


There's only green algae, green water and 2 guys fixing a deck here. Sorry to disapoint


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2147104 said:


> This weather and this thread is depressing


We finished the mowing for the week. Caint work on the wall till Monday, need the stump grinder for the skid and it is rented till monday..... so we are done for the rest of the week


----------



## 60Grit

banonea;2147115 said:


> We finished the mowing for the week. Caint work on the wall till Monday, need the stump grinder for the skid and it is rented till monday..... so we are done for the rest of the week


How many stumps? Size? Maybe I can grind them tomorrow for you.


----------



## banonea

60Grit;2147116 said:


> How many stumps? Size? Maybe I can grind them tomorrow for you.


There is probably 30 to 50 of them size from 2" to 3'. There was lots of buck thorn cluster as well as regular trees. I got a grinder for my skid reserved for monday. Should only take the day to grind out all the stumps then on to tilling the entire hill, but thank you for the offer


----------



## CityGuy

Wow that nap felt good. Must have slept the flu out of me. Feel like a new man.

88° and humid


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow;2147111 said:


> There's only green algae, green water and 2 guys fixing a deck here. Sorry to disapoint


Terrible!...


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu;2147074 said:


> That sounds to me more like a case of way too much going on at one time. Makes your mind race between everything


I know that feeling all to much.

Can't focus on what I'm doing becuse of all the other things running through my mind.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090;2147107 said:


> I'm done for the day. 3 shirts and 2 pair of underwear later. Now I see why people would buy air conditioned seats!


I never want a vehicle without them again!


----------



## CityGuy

70° and humid


----------



## CityGuy

Even cleaning in the house I'm sweating. I don't think the a.c. is keeping up.


----------



## Bill1090

It's not terrible out right now. Hopefully it stays that way.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Tough day to be running errands / small jobs between Uptown and Downtown MPLS.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

St. Anthony Main is a good place for a site visit if anyone is doing those properties.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

It's horrible out and the it's cloudy here for the most part. I feel like I took a shower with my clothes on. Done for the day....well work wise anyway. Always something to do around here and the shop


----------



## CityGuy

Got my truck all clay bared. Wow was it dirty even after washing it.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2147152 said:


> Got my truck all clay bared. Wow was it dirty even after washing it.


Thought you got a new one


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2147153 said:


> Thought you got a new one


I thought he was dying from the flu yesterday, today he's "clay barring" his truck. What a turn around!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Beef..... It's what's for dinner.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2147153 said:


> Thought you got a new one


October. Waiting for a deal on a 16


----------



## banonea

Decided to ride to owatonna for dinner.......great ride


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Finished product


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2147162 said:


> Finished product


What kind of meat was that?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer;2147163 said:


> What kind of meat was that?


A Chuck roast I found in the fridge.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22;2147169 said:


> A Chuck roast I found in the fridge.


I hope you didn't over cook it. Medium rare is best.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone interested before I put it on CL for $500?

Needs a new battery.



$275 for anyone here.


----------



## CityGuy

71° and still humid


----------



## CityGuy

Good day to go burn a house down in Plato.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy;2147177 said:


> Good day to go burn a house down in Plato.


You should hurry up and list your truck since you clay bar'd it. Never look better.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22;2147183 said:


> You should hurry up and list your truck since you clay bar'd it. Never look better.


Looking at trading it in. 1 offer for 17500 and another at 18200. Haven't been to suburban chef yet where I bought. M8ght get dealer loyalty incentive and a better offer.


----------



## CityGuy

That had to be the quickest burn training yet. Light at 730 done training at 930.


----------



## CityGuy

Radar looks impressive but just light rain as of now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like we are done for the day.


----------



## CityGuy

On and off showers and thunderstorms.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I have gotten 4" of rain so far


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu;2147196 said:


> I have gotten 4" of rain so far


My gauge says 1/2" so far. It appears that we have more


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Sometime in the next few months I'll be looking for another truck. Need to be at least 3/4 ton. Not brand or flavor specific nor what it drinks. Just not a 6.0 diesel please. Will anyone have anything for sale later this summer or fall. Trying to stay under 15k


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Flash flood warning here now.


----------



## CityGuy

4.25 inches of rain today so far.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Hot and muggy in TK Land.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Couple of us going to Mystic tonight if anyone wants to join.


----------



## mnlefty

Anybody else hit up the "open" house at US Bank today? Say it like that because it was anything but. Funneled everybody up one escalator to upper deck, one direction around the concourse. Back to main level on the far end, then 3 sections of seats were open right back by the doors. It was a giant cluster while I was there. I saw pictures that would appear they opened more of the seating areas later, so maybe it got better. Stadium is awesome, but the "hospitality" today did not make a great first impression.


----------



## Polarismalibu

mnlefty;2147209 said:


> Anybody else hit up the "open" house at US Bank today? Say it like that because it was anything but. Funneled everybody up one escalator to upper deck, one direction around the concourse. Back to main level on the far end, then 3 sections of seats were open right back by the doors. It was a giant cluster while I was there. I saw pictures that would appear they opened more of the seating areas later, so maybe it got better. Stadium is awesome, but the "hospitality" today did not make a great first impression.


I had a buddy go, he said you could walk around wherever you wanted for the most part


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2147208 said:


> Couple of us going to Mystic tonight if anyone wants to join.


Almost made a trip for the buffet but got lazy.


----------



## mnlefty

Polarismalibu;2147212 said:


> I had a buddy go, he said you could walk around wherever you wanted for the most part


They must have figured it out then after enough people were upset. Even my wife was pissed, and when it's not directed towards me that's difficult to do.


----------



## banonea

Looks like a great day to ride today. Getting ready for the Ronald McDonald cruise for kids ride today. It is the largest ride of the season in SE Minnesota. By the end there should be around 300+ bikes......


----------



## unit28

*wild-type p53*..........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Just cleaned the trucks out. What a bunch of pigs


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Dang, missed some of the walking dead marathon


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got a later start today, after being rained out yesterday.

On the way home. Looks like we've already lost about an hour of usable light at night from June 22.

Looking to knock out quite a few small projects over the next 2-3 days, then head north and ride the SxS for 4-5 days. Got some free motel rooms to use scattered around Northern Mn.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2147247 said:


> Got a later start today, after being rained out yesterday.
> 
> On the way home. Looks like we've already lost about an hour of usable light at night from June 22.
> 
> Looking to knock out quite a few small projects over the next 2-3 days, then head north and ride the SxS for 4-5 days. Got some free motel rooms to use scattered around Northern Mn.


Get up into the silver bay/Finland area if you can. Awesome area to ride.

Polaris has an app for snowmobile and atv trails of you haven't found that yet. Shows all the trails in the state and closest fuel/food stops.


----------



## CityGuy

69° and clear


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2147261 said:


> Get up into the silver bay/Finland area if you can. Awesome area to ride.
> 
> Polaris has an app for snowmobile and atv trails of you haven't found that yet. Shows all the trails in the state and closest fuel/food stops.


We are going to hit up Little Falls / Brainard area instead. Couldn't get any free rooms up north, just Grand Casino Mille Lacs.

We will ride the Soo Line and the trails that dump off of it Wed-Fri. Then heading to Oshkosh, Wi for the air show.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2147263 said:


> We are going to hit up Little Falls / Brainard area instead. Couldn't get any free rooms up north, just Grand Casino Mille Lacs.
> 
> We will ride the Soo Line and the trails that dump off of it Wed-Fri. Then heading to Oshkosh, Wi for the air show.


You won't be impressed with the Soo Line.
You would be better served by going to Spider Lake area....even from GCM.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2147264 said:


> You won't be impressed with the Soo Line.
> You would be better served by going to Spider Lake area....even from GCM.


I know the Soo Line will be boring as hell, I've rode it on snowmobiles. There are a couple of smaller areas in the area we will try out. I'll keep your Spider Lake area in mind.

Looking at the weather, we may be checking in, and then just turning around and coming home too.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2147263 said:


> We are going to hit up Little Falls / Brainard area instead. Couldn't get any free rooms up north, just Grand Casino Mille Lacs.
> 
> We will ride the Soo Line and the trails that dump off of it Wed-Fri. Then heading to Oshkosh, Wi for the air show.


http://www.travelwisconsin.com/arti...ty-forest/black-river-state-forest-atv-trails


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28;2147271 said:


> http://www.travelwisconsin.com/arti...ty-forest/black-river-state-forest-atv-trails


Or use the ORV app Polaris already has out (which I did have).


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Great, another night club shooting


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22;2147272 said:


> Or use the ORV app Polaris already has out (which I did have).


This radar map would be perfect with that as an overlay


----------



## Bill1090

Almost feels chilly today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2147279 said:


> Almost feels chilly today.


The 270 air conditioning works well today.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SSS were you out in Buffalo yesterday, saw about 6 trucks heading east on 55 yesterday evening


----------



## NorthernProServ

Just saw new MNDOT truck/ plow on cruising on 55.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Tried to use my Grapple on my John Deere. John Deere puts little 3/8" quick couplers on their loader arms. They don't use skid steer couplers.

Why wouldn't you use skid steer couplers? They use a skid plate to connect buckets.


----------



## 60Grit

LwnmwrMan22;2147268 said:


> I know the Soo Line will be boring as hell, I've rode it on snowmobiles. There are a couple of smaller areas in the area we will try out. I'll keep your Spider Lake area in mind.
> 
> Looking at the weather, we may be checking in, and then just turning around and coming home too.


My wife and I would ride the Spider Lake area with you guys on Thursday. We went there for the first time about a month ago... Was a lot of fun.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

60Grit;2147297 said:


> My wife and I would ride the Spider Lake area with you guys on Thursday. We went there for the first time about a month ago... Was a lot of fun.


The way today is going, not sure I'll be able to get out of here to go.


----------



## SSS Inc.

NorthernProServ;2147284 said:


> SSS were you out in Buffalo yesterday, saw about 6 trucks heading east on 55 yesterday evening


Yes. On our way back from Annandale.


----------



## Polarismalibu

unit28;2147275 said:


> This radar map would be perfect with that as an overlay


That trail app used to have a radar over lay I can't find it anymore. Just like the snowmobile one used to have a snow cover over lay can't find that anymore ether


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ;2147285 said:


> Just saw new MNDOT truck/ plow on cruising on 55.


What did they get?


----------



## NorthernProServ

CityGuy;2147307 said:


> What did they get?


Was a tandem with underbody and plow, liquid/brine tanks. He Was going the other direction, just got a quick look at it.


----------



## NorthernProServ

They are painting the lines on 55, they have a crash truck about 1 Mile back with wet paint signs straddling the white line going about 15-20 mph. 

It would be better to just block the whole lane or be in the shoulder, everyone trying to pass him on blind corners with on coming traffic coming.


----------



## Polarismalibu

3 snow calls today. Did the news say something about winter I missed??


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy;2147307 said:


> What did they get?


Probably a western star have seen a few new ones sitting in there yard off 81


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu;2147314 said:


> Probably a western star have seen a few new ones sitting in there yard off 81


That's what I was wondering or was it an international they had sitting and waiting for an up fit.


----------



## banonea

Finally made some headway today, but it took renting a T550 to be able to work on the hill, I seen rolling my S150 if I tried it up there. Got all the stumps ground out and the 1st tilling done. Was going to do more tilling, but the coupler on the tiller side started to leak, so out to bobcat in the morning to get a replacment end.

Here is a pic of the first tilling......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Are they putting grass in? How come the tilling??


----------



## banonea

Going to be seeding the entire hill and lower area after doing the wall


----------



## CityGuy

73° and a few clouds


----------



## Doughboy12

60Grit;2147297 said:


> My wife and I would ride the Spider Lake area with you guys on Thursday. We went there for the first time about a month ago... Was a lot of fun.


Been going there for over 15 years...:waving:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looked it up, we won't be making Spider Lake on this trip.


----------



## CityGuy

It's starting to get a little warm out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu;2147303 said:


> That trail app used to have a radar over lay I can't find it anymore. Just like the snowmobile one used to have a snow cover over lay can't find that anymore ether


The app was updated today. And I'll get a radar overlay and they have a group ride option. You can turn that on so if anybody else is in the area and wants to ride together it will list them and you guys can hook up.


----------



## mnlefty

LwnmwrMan22;2147387 said:


> The app was updated today. And I'll get a radar overlay and they have a group ride option. You can turn that on so if anybody else is in the area and wants to ride together it will list them and you guys can hook up.


Ummm... isn't there already an app for hooking up with people who are in the area?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

mnlefty;2147405 said:


> Ummm... isn't there already an app for hooking up with people who are in the area?


I knew someone would have a comment along those lines.


----------



## mnlefty

LwnmwrMan22;2147412 said:


> I knew someone would have a comment along those lines.


It never would have taken 3 hours back in the good old days... your comment and the ensuing joke would have spurred a page worth of posts on Quality's dating life.


----------



## cbservicesllc

mnlefty;2147414 said:


> It never would have taken 3 hours back in the good old days... your comment and the ensuing joke would have spurred a page worth of posts on Quality's dating life.


#blametheads


----------



## CityGuy

74° and scattered showers


----------



## banonea

Raking,grading and seeding the hill today. With luck we get it all done before the rain hits......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea;2147420 said:


> Raking,grading and seeding the hill today. With luck we get it all done before the rain hits......


You guys will miss the rain. It's all going north now.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

So far today sucks and isn't very productive


----------



## CityGuy

Steady light rain Waverly to Buffalo


----------



## CityGuy

Total downpour..


----------



## CityGuy

Sounds like damage south of Delano.

Still raining in Buffalo.


----------



## qualitycut

mnlefty;2147414 said:


> It never would have taken 3 hours back in the good old days... your comment and the ensuing joke would have spurred a page worth of posts on Quality's dating life.


#tinder #bumble


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2147424 said:


> You guys will miss the rain. It's all going north now.


You are a liar.

Heavy down pour


----------



## jimslawnsnow

And a second round


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2147428 said:


> So far today sucks and isn't very productive


We got lots done..........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

And the rain is done for now


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22;2147387 said:


> The app was updated today. And I'll get a radar overlay and they have a group ride option. You can turn that on so if anybody else is in the area and wants to ride together it will list them and you guys can hook up.


Hopefully they update the snow trails one. I use that one way more


----------



## jimslawnsnow

And still raining at home. Wtf?


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow;2147451 said:


> And still raining at home. Wtf?


For as hard as it rained I only show an inch in the rain gauge.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Holy crap. Over 2" for us . That makes over 11" for july


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2147350 said:


> Looked it up, we won't be making Spider Lake on this trip.


Too far to travel I'm guessing.


----------



## jimslawnsnow




----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow;2147453 said:


> Holy crap. Over 2" for us . That makes over 11" for july


Not a drop here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12;2147454 said:


> Too far to travel I'm guessing.


Right. There's enough right around here. The Pine River trail goes from Mille Lacs to Little Falls. Then there's a couple around the north end of the lake.


----------



## banonea

1 week from today and I am in South Dakota playing biker with 500,000 others for 10 days.......


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22;2147457 said:


> Right. There's enough right around here. The Pine River trail goes from Mille Lacs to Little Falls. Then there's a couple around the north end of the lake.


Never been on any on the north end of the lake so no help there.


----------



## mnlefty

jimslawnsnow;2147455 said:


>


Ish... does it drain off and firm up quick?


----------



## Drakeslayer

banonea;2147448 said:


> We got lots done..........


Are you starting the wall tomorrow?


----------



## qualitycut

banonea;2147458 said:


> 1 week from today and I am in South Dakota playing biker with 500,000 others for 10 days.......


Plenty of time to finish that wall!


----------



## banonea

Drakeslayer;2147461 said:


> Are you starting the wall tomorrow?


Not till i get back from Sturgis. I want ro finish it when i start it. Plus we got rain coming....


----------



## banonea

qualitycut;2147462 said:


> Plenty of time to finish that wall!


That is thenice thing with my customer. I was told to finish it when i get back, and i am ok with that.......this wall is going to be the dearh of me.


----------



## SSS Inc.

#wallsmatter!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

mnlefty;2147460 said:


> Ish... does it drain off and firm up quick?


I don't think it's been dry all year. There's a tile that runs right through the middle and 1 1/2" rock over the top, simular to a french drain. I think the slope on the tile isn't the best. We don't use those guys any more. I personally wanted a steel drain box directly to the tile


----------



## CityGuy

63° and cloudy


----------



## CityGuy

Lynch on CCO said 47 days until possible snow season.


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy;2147474 said:


> Lynch on CCO said 47 days until possible snow season.


That seems a bit early. I'm saying snow for Halloween though.


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;2147494 said:


> That seems a bit early. I'm saying snow for Halloween though.


I always go with labor day to memorial day as possible snow season.


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea;2147465 said:


> That is thenice thing with my customer. I was told to finish it when i get back, and i am ok with that.......this wall is going to be the dearh of me.


Gotta love those projects when you say it's the death of you.

Had a wall like that in St. Paul lwnmwr was working across the street laughing at us with all that was going wrong.

Snapped the thumb off the excavator, snapped a eye off the bucket, shattered the door on the skid, blew the hoses on the hammer. Then we got 10" of snow right after we tore it out. Hate walls ever sense then


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So much for riding today....


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2147528 said:


> So much for riding today....


You broke it already!?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2147530 said:


> You broke it already!?


It is lwnmrman. Did you expect anything less?


----------



## mnlefty

LwnmwrMan22;2147528 said:


> So much for riding today....


Do tell, what happened?


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu;2147513 said:


> Gotta love those projects when you say it's the death of you.
> 
> Had a wall like that in St. Paul lwnmwr was working across the street laughing at us with all that was going wrong.
> 
> Snapped the thumb off the excavator, snapped a eye off the bucket, shattered the door on the skid, blew the hoses on the hammer. Then we got 10" of snow right after we tore it out. Hate walls ever sense then


We will be done with all lrojects and in snow mode by late September. Made that mistake to many times......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

mnlefty;2147561 said:


> Do tell, what happened?


We were about an hour into the ride, and we lost all electronics.

The main relay clicks extremely fast. I pulled it out and replaced the relay with the brake relay hoping it was a bad relay and I could at least limp back to the road.

Unhooked the battery hoping the computer would reset, no dice.

Ended up calling a number on the DNR page for the trail and he sent a buddy out who found us and pulled us about 15 miles back to the trailer.


----------



## CityGuy

59° and sunny


----------



## Bill1090

Almost sweatshirt weather.


----------



## Bill1090

You folks are active today.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090;2147591 said:


> You folks are active today.....


We work..............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090;2147591 said:


> You folks are active today.....


Got the side by side back to the dealer. Got home, ran to the cities to fix an irrigation head, got back, took a nap and now we're on the road to Oshkosh WI to catch the air show.


----------



## CityGuy

Took the little one to the county fair and got a back stage tour of it from a co-worker who is in 4H. She got to pet all kinds of animals.
She also loves cheese curds and mini doughnuts we found out.

75° and sunny.


----------



## IDST

I see you boys have been busy this summer!


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2147593 said:


> Got the side by side back to the dealer. Got home, ran to the cities to fix an irrigation head, got back, took a nap and now we're on the road to Oshkosh WI to catch the air show.


Jeezy. Busy guy.


----------



## Bill1090

68°
Sunny


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Yesterday..." Service needed. 99 miles to 65 mph max see service manual." Called OnStar. Said I had an emissions code p202e. Reductive fluid injection issue. DEF injector. Bad. 28,000 miles on it. Warranty reparing it. Found oil pan leak and they are fixing that as well. Pain in the butt. But better here than in the middle of Montana with nothing but big sky around me and nothing else for two hundred miles..,.where I just was.


----------



## Camden

MNPLOWCO;2147624 said:


> Yesterday..." Service needed. 99 miles to 65 mph max see service manual." Called OnStar. Said I had an emissions code p202e. Reductive fluid injection issue. DEF injector. Bad. 28,000 miles on it. Warranty reparing it. Found oil pan leak and they are fixing that as well. Pain in the butt. But better here than in the middle of Montana with nothing but big sky around me and nothing else for two hundred miles..,.where I just was.


This is on your Denali? If so...CRAP! I have the same truck.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I have had a lot more piddly problems with my Chevy than I ever did with my 06 dodge


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Grilled watermelon? Yum!......... not


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO;2147624 said:


> Yesterday..." Service needed. 99 miles to 65 mph max see service manual." Called OnStar. Said I had an emissions code p202e. Reductive fluid injection issue. DEF injector. Bad. 28,000 miles on it. Warranty reparing it. Found oil pan leak and they are fixing that as well. Pain in the butt. But better here than in the middle of Montana with nothing but big sky around me and nothing else for two hundred miles..,.where I just was.


At least you got notice before you were stranded.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Camden;2147625 said:


> This is on your Denali? If so...CRAP! I have the same truck.


Yep...same truck.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

[C=LwnmwrMan22;2147628]At least you got notice before you were stranded. [/QUOTE]

Can't miss all the bells and warning info flashing on the dash!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Good thing I'm wearing my tinfoil hat.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2147631 said:


> Good thing I'm wearing my tinfoil hat.


Is that a NOAA plane?


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090;2147637 said:


> Is that a NOAA plane?


Looks like an awacs.
Airborn warning and control aircraft.
Basically a flying control tower.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

US Border and Customs plane for tracking people.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gonna be a long day. Just leaving the air show now. Got a 3 hour drive back to the in laws where we left at 6 this morning.


----------



## CityGuy

64° and sunny


----------



## jimslawnsnow

These pages sure seem long with these dang ads. I can never wait til a new page starts


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22;2147644 said:


> US Border and Customs plane for tracking people.


Cool!.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Novak is talking severe storms for Monday evening.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22;2147651 said:


> Novak is talking severe storms for Monday evening.


What else is new for this summer? We get 2" in 20 minutes every system. If was winter I'd be dead and a millionaire


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;2147657 said:


> What else is new for this summer? We get 2" in 20 minutes every system. If was winter I'd be dead and a millionaire


Oh boy..........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

End this page already


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;2147670 said:


> Oh boy..........


Saw a map for July a while back that had shown that. Wasn't really that hot in july. And if I read that correctly it's at 50% of being above average heat. Doesn't mean it'll be real hot. Heck a degree above average qualifies. And it doesn't mean dry either


----------



## CityGuy

69° and fair


----------



## CityGuy

Wow. I just heard about 3 separate attempted abduction incidents of children in and around St. Michael area. All the children were playing that Pokeman game. 

Unbelievable.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Altoz is going to the shop today. Electronic tach is out.

Also either the PTO switch quit working, or the clutch is out.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2147692 said:


> Altoz is going to the shop today. Electronic tach is out.
> 
> Also either the PTO switch quit working, or the clutch is out.


Oh boy....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2147700 said:


> Oh boy....


I have a very thin wire broke that runs to the engine, probably the tach wire, like an 18 gauge wire.

The PTO shouldn't be much of a fix. I would do them both, but might as well let the dealer look at it if there's anything else they can do.


----------



## CityGuy

Starting to feel rather sticky out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

PTO clutch is out. Said it was the 3rd 72" they've had with a bad PTO clutch.


----------



## CityGuy

First loads of salt of the season arriving today.


----------



## mnlefty

CityGuy;2147705 said:


> Starting to feel rather sticky out.


Yes it is...


----------



## qualitycut

Someone's employees on here dont pay attention to the no vehicles over 7k sign on 35e


----------



## unit28

One of marks landscape employe named bs.

He's working for me now 

I nicknamed him standaround.......


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow;2147680 said:


> Saw a map for July a while back that had shown that. Wasn't really that hot in july. And if I read that correctly it's at 50% of being above average heat. Doesn't mean it'll be real hot. Heck a degree above average qualifies. And it doesn't mean dry either


Take note of the below average side .
that'll slide east eventually.

Heck did you see Colorado last Thursday?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28;2147723 said:


> Take note of the below average side .
> that'll slide east eventually.
> 
> Heck did you see Colorado last Thursday?


No. I barely can keep up with Minnesota


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut;2147717 said:


> Someone's employees on here dont pay attention to the no vehicles over 7k sign on 35e


7k a axle??? I have seen semi on it before


----------



## Green Grass

CityGuy;2147689 said:


> Wow. I just heard about 3 separate attempted abduction incidents of children in and around St. Michael area. All the children were playing that Pokeman game.
> 
> Unbelievable.


The sheriffs office says that is false and just rumors.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass;2147729 said:


> 7k a axle??? I have seen semi on it before


Gvw........


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22;2147706 said:


> PTO clutch is out. Said it was the 3rd 72" they've had with a bad PTO clutch.


Uh oh.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut;2147733 said:


> Gvw........


Gvw? That's even worse! Where the heck is that?


----------



## Drakeslayer

qualitycut;2147733 said:


> Gvw........


How much does your truck weigh?


----------



## TKLAWN

Drakeslayer;2147744 said:


> How much does your truck weigh?


Underpowered and overrated....

Seriously, how's the yard looking??
I know I need to get over there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc;2147743 said:


> Gvw? That's even worse! Where the heck is that?


Pretty sure he means the "practice freeway" between 94 and W. 7th. And it's 9k lbs, not 7.

He musta seen someone's truck/trailer rolling through there.

Kinda stupid, when I plowed Schmidt Brewery redo, I had to go through downtown (technically) since my 1 ton was over 9k gross.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Watching child's play. Wife watched it once a long time ago and won't watch it


----------



## CityGuy

71° cloudy and humid


----------



## banonea

Got stun by a bee in the calf yesterday doing a test ride on a bike for a friend. Woke up at 3 am beacuse it was throbbing, swollen about 3 times its size and could barely walk on it. Put some ice and that helped but damm, this is the third time this year i got stung and swelled up...... wonder b if i am developing a allergy.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Site upgrade huh? Hopefully the ads get better...


----------



## CityGuy

What ads? No ads on my browser.


----------



## 60Grit

Newt's was definitely worth the stop. They even have good gluten free buns for the wife.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

It'll probably be more like lawnsite


----------



## Doughboy12

60Grit;2147853 said:


> Newt's was definitely worth the stop. They even have good gluten free buns for the wife.


You were 1/2 a mile from the house I lived in during High School...


----------



## unit28

Summer's over..........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Altoz is fixed. They made some updates and changes. I'll be interested in seeing how it performs tomorrow.


----------



## 60Grit

Doughboy12;2147858 said:


> You were 1/2 a mile from the house I lived in during High School...


Sweet.... I'm going to try to head north for the whole week after labor day if you'reinterested in riding spider lake.


----------



## CityGuy

Interesting new look. Going to take a little to get used to it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://m.accuweather.com/en/us/stacy-mn/55079/weather-forecast/23948_pc


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy said:


> Interesting new look. Going to take a little to get used to it.


Not really quoting you CityGuy, just seeing if posting links while mobile is fixed.

http://m.accuweather.com/en/us/stacy-mn/55079/weather-forecast/23948_pc


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hey!!! We can post links while mobile now!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

And if you try to repost in the 30 second time out, it actually keeps your post instead of retyping it. 

Positives so far.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Crappy dew.......





Edit...... Pics still need to use TinyPic. Kinda sucks.


----------



## Mike_PS

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Crappy dew.......
> 
> Edit...... Pics still need to use TinyPic. Kinda sucks.


should be able to post right in line by choosing "Upload a file" ????


----------



## mnlefty

Picture test from mobile...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Michael J. Donovan said:


> should be able to post right in line by choosing "Upload a file" ????


Says my pic is too large.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## mnlefty

We can embed YouTube videos now too?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MJD - you have a slight formatting issue.....look at the page numbers at the bottom.


----------



## Mike_PS

ok, we will work through and fix any issues, however, if you can, please post any suggestions or comments such as these in the Help and Support Thread so we have all things in there for our techs to see and fix

Thanks, I would appreciate it


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Hey!!! We can post links while mobile now!!


You always could... just depends on the link, but hopefully it fixed it for all links


----------



## cbservicesllc

mnlefty said:


> View attachment 158828
> 
> 
> Picture test from mobile...


Now that's awesome!


----------



## cbservicesllc

I have to say, I'm kinda digging it so far... Thumbs Up


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc said:


> I have to say, I'm kinda digging it so far... Thumbs Up


Its to hot to dig!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Michael J. Donovan said:


> ok, we will work through and fix any issues, however, if you can, please post any suggestions or comments such as these in the Help and Support Thread so we have all things in there for our techs to see and fix
> 
> Thanks, I would appreciate it


How do you only have 814 messages. I would think 500 of them were either chastising people here, or those other Yahoo's..


----------



## banonea

Michael J. Donovan said:


> ok, we will work through and fix any issues, however, if you can, please post any suggestions or comments such as these in the Help and Support Thread so we have all things in there for our techs to see and fix
> 
> Thanks, I would appreciate it


Looking very nice, i must say......


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> How do you only have 814 messages. I would think 500 of them were either chastising people here, or those other Yahoo's..


I think 814 is how many times he has posted on our thread.


----------



## Camden

So what's different? I don't really see anything new.

EDIT: SON-OF-A....my profile pic is gone! They went through a 24 hour upgrade just to take my profile pic away?

EDIT 2: Got the avatar working again


----------



## Mike_PS

Camden said:


> So what's different? I don't really see anything new.
> 
> EDIT: SON-OF-A....my profile pic is gone! They went through a 24 hour upgrade just to take my profile pic away?
> 
> EDIT 2: Got the avatar working again


BEST AVATAR EVER!!!!!!!!!!!! Thumbs Up


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I'm not sure what to think of this new format


----------



## Bill1090

Well this is snazzy.


----------



## TKLAWN

#1 poster lwnmwrman


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wait, what now??


Edit...found it. 8 of the top 10 posters are / were in this thread. :laughing:


----------



## mnlefty




----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Wait, what now??


Tap menu top left, go to the bottom and tap members. You sir are a notable member!

Edit: you got it covered


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ian says rain between 8 and 10 am.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

One guy being gone for 2 days really screws up my week


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Does anyone remember the winter from 2010/2011? This summer sure seems to be mimicking 2010 from what Facebook is telling me.


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow said:


> Does anyone remember the winter from 2010/2011? This summer sure seems to be mimicking 2010 from what Facebook is telling me.


Was that the year with a bunch of blizzards?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Wait, what now??
> 
> Edit...found it. 8 of the top 10 posters are / were in this thread. :laughing:


Dude! That's awesome!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090 said:


> Was that the year with a bunch of blizzards?


Yep... wonder if that was a La Nina year too...


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea said:


> Got stun by a bee in the calf yesterday doing a test ride on a bike for a friend. Woke up at 3 am beacuse it was throbbing, swollen about 3 times its size and could barely walk on it. Put some ice and that helped but damm, this is the third time this year i got stung and swelled up...... wonder b if i am developing a allergy.


Add me to the bee sting list. Last week I out ran them. This week I forgot about them and made a turn and they got me in the back of the neck.


----------



## Doughboy12

mnlefty said:


> View attachment 165886


I made the cut....500 more to move up a spot...and that is with a 3 month timeout...


----------



## Doughboy12

Editing a post on mobile (iPhone) sucks...FYI


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like a delay this morning.


----------



## CityGuy

76° and steady light rain


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Looks like a delay this morning.


I have a bit of clean up...picture to follow.


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy said:


> 76° and steady light rain


Fair amount of thunder and lightning


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy said:


> Fair amount of thunder and lightning


And now hail in Otsego


----------



## Doughboy12




----------



## CityGuy

Jesus that Was close. Very bright flash of lighting and one heck of a crack of thunder.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy said:


> Jesus that Was close. Very bright flash of lighting and one heck of a crack of thunder.


Had about ten of those...


----------



## Doughboy12

Flag pole snapped off too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Already delayed my guys for the morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12 said:


> Flag pole snapped off too.


You must be up north?


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> You must be up north?


It rolled through about 3:30...
Power went out towards the tail end. Still out.


----------



## CityGuy

And now a thunderstorm warning.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Back to bed I go


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I over slept a bit. Ooops


----------



## SSS Inc.

#6??????? I might have to start posting again to get into the top five. Check your mirrors Grandview.


----------



## CityGuy

That was one heck of a burst. Couldn't tell if it's raining hard or just very strong winds in Waverly.


----------



## CityGuy

Reports of lots of trees and branches down along Hwy 12 corridor.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Guess I get to go up north and make sure the fish house didn't get crushed. 3 time sense the 4th I have had to go check. Tree missed it by 4 feet last time.


----------



## SnoFarmer

I'm going to have to see if i get more posts to use in a year
with this new format.

just some gusty winds and rain up here, nothing like 3 weeks ago.


----------



## banonea

Made it to Wall, SD on the way to sturgis. And I think we rode out the storm that hit you guys last night. Stopped to catch a nap around 2 am and the wind was blowing hard.........


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu said:


> Guess I get to go up north and make sure the fish house didn't get crushed. 3 time sense the 4th I have had to go check. Tree missed it by 4 feet last time.


I can check on it for you...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12 said:


> I can check on it for you...


Don't trust this guy


----------



## CityGuy

Any idea on how much rain the west metro got?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12 said:


> I can check on it for you...


Sounds like a trap lol. It's up in Hackensack gives me a good reason to dip out for the weekend


----------



## NorthernProServ

CityGuy said:


> Any idea on how much rain the west metro got?


Just under 1.5" at the house here.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SSS Inc. said:


> #6??????? I might have to start posting again to get into the top five. Check your mirrors Grandview.


We're comin! We're comin!


----------



## Bill1090

Kinda wet out there.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Only 1/2" here


----------



## SSS Inc.

jimslawnsnow said:


> Only 1/2" here


There's Medicine for that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc. said:


> There's Medicine for that.


Oh geez.......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc. said:


> There's Medicine for that.


Says their spokes person


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Oh geez.......


You're just upset he beat you to it


----------



## cbservicesllc

Man did it cool off!


----------



## CityGuy

62° clear and beautiful out


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy said:


> 62° clear and beautiful out


Yeah no doubt... this weekend is going to be fantastic!


----------



## CityGuy

Is anyone running a flex fuel truck? Are they worth it?


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy said:


> Is anyone running a flex fuel truck? Are they worth it?


Does anything come without Flex Fuel now? I thought it was a requirement? I admit I know nothing about GM...


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc said:


> Does anything come without Flex Fuel now? I thought it was a requirement? I admit I know nothing about GM...


It's a 100.00 option on the 1500. An unreliable source told me milage went backwards.


----------



## djagusch

CityGuy said:


> It's a 100.00 option on the 1500. An unreliable source told me milage went backwards.


If you put e30 or e85 yes mileage will go down. Less btu's per gallon.

Anyways if you run regular gas you would get the normal mpg as a non flex fuel.

So are you going to use it? Most likely not, but is the 100 a deal breaker, I don't think so.


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch said:


> If you put e30 or e85 yes mileage will go down. Less btu's per gallon.
> 
> Anyways if you run regular gas you would get the normal mpg as a non flex fuel.
> 
> So are you going to use it? Most likely not, but is the 100 a deal breaker, I don't think so.


What this guy said...


----------



## mnlefty

CityGuy said:


> It's a 100.00 option on the 1500. An unreliable source told me milage went backwards.


2nd hand info from my brother in law, so take it fwiw...

He said using e85 his mpg went down about 25%... so e85 has to be 25% cheaper than regular to make it a wash... with gas close to $2 gallon, e85 needs to be around $1.50 to break even...

Again, 2nd hand info.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Just blew the turbo hose off.


----------



## NorthernProServ

It Bent the metal ring inside the pipe, which let the clamp on the outside get loose and blow off. Made it to fleet farm for some hose clamps before the dealer takeso care of it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

mnlefty said:


> 2nd hand info from my brother in law, so take it fwiw...
> 
> He said using e85 his mpg went down about 25%... so e85 has to be 25% cheaper than regular to make it a wash... with gas close to $2 gallon, e85 needs to be around $1.50 to break even...
> 
> Again, 2nd hand info.


Pretty much the numbers I've seen too. In North Branch, gas was $1.99 yesterday, E=85 was $1.39. It's worth it then, maybe.......


----------



## CityGuy

Just bought a 2016 Chevy 1500 crew. Pics on Tuesday or Wednesday when I pick it up. They have to order and install all the accessories.


----------



## CityGuy

They gave me more than what I was expecting for my trade. 17000 for my 08 with 75000 on it.


----------



## djagusch

mnlefty said:


> 2nd hand info from my brother in law, so take it fwiw...
> 
> He said using e85 his mpg went down about 25%... so e85 has to be 25% cheaper than regular to make it a wash... with gas close to $2 gallon, e85 needs to be around $1.50 to break even...
> 
> Again, 2nd hand info.


The hard part is you need to run a couple tanks to get it to e85. Most mfg's say if your changing over do it on a half or third tank then you can start using it with a full tank. It allows the pcm to adjust. But 30% is the number it would be. That's comparing it to e10 which we mostly by at the pump.

If government didn't subidize it it would be way to costly to run.


----------



## TKLAWN

CityGuy said:


> Just bought a 2016 Chevy 1500 crew. Pics on Tuesday or Wednesday when I pick it up. They have to order and install all the accessories.


Can't wait.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

mnlefty said:


> 2nd hand info from my brother in law, so take it fwiw...
> 
> He said using e85 his mpg went down about 25%... so e85 has to be 25% cheaper than regular to make it a wash... with gas close to $2 gallon, e85 needs to be around $1.50 to break even...
> 
> Again, 2nd hand info.


That sounds about right...


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ said:


> Just blew the turbo hose off.


Noooooooooo!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I didn't see Doughboy's truck in the driveway.


----------



## CityGuy

Sorry it kept saying file too big. So went to old reliable.


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy said:


> Sorry it kept saying file too big. So went to old reliable.


Best I could get without standing in Hwy 55. 
They are doing a spray in bed liner, putting the running boards on, tonneau cover on and in channel window visors.


----------



## CityGuy

Here is a link to the truck I just purchased. Not sure how long it will be up for.
http://www.ryanryanryan.com/Vehicle...rt_Box_4_Wheel_Drive_LT-Buffalo-MN/2783542123


----------



## CityGuy

Specs on the truck:

ORIGINAL MSRP OF $47,230. Ryan Auto Mall. Reputation & review leaders with vehicles at low prices! All Star Edition (110-Volt AC Power Outlet, Dual-Zone Automatic Climate Control, Electric Rear-Window Defogger, Rear Vision Camera w/Dynamic Guide Lines, Remote Vehicle Starter System, and Theft Deterrent System (Unauthorized Entry)), EcoTec3 5.3L V8, 6-Speed Automatic Electronic with Overdrive, 4WD, 3.42 Rear Axle Ratio, Heated Driver & Front Passenger Seats, Integrated Trailer Brake Controller, LED Cargo Box Lighting, and Wheels: 18" x 8.5" Bright Machined Aluminum. Here at Ryan Auto Mall - Chevrolet Cadillac, we try to make the purchase process as easy and hassle free as possible. We encourage you to experience this for yourself when you come to look at this trusty 2016 Chevrolet Silverado 1500, ready to get on the job and get going. This Silverado 1500 is nicely equipped with features such as All Star Edition (110-Volt AC Power Outlet, Dual-Zone Automatic Climate Control, Electric Rear-Window Defogger, Rear Vision Camera w/Dynamic Guide Lines, Remote Vehicle Starter System, and Theft Deterrent System (Unauthorized Entry)), 3.42 Rear Axle Ratio, 4WD, 6-Speed Automatic Electronic with Overdrive, EcoTec3 5.3L V8, Heated Driver & Front Passenger Seats, Integrated Trailer Brake Controller, LED Cargo Box Lighting, and Wheels: 18" x 8.5" Bright Machined Aluminum.


----------



## CityGuy

Few pics from dealership website


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy said:


> Here is a link to the truck I just purchased. Not sure how long it will be up for.
> http://www.ryanryanryan.com/Vehicle...rt_Box_4_Wheel_Drive_LT-Buffalo-MN/2783542123


Looks like a nice truck... I mean, for a Chevy anyway... Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc said:


> Looks like a nice truck... I mean, for a Chevy anyway... Thumbs Up


And a 1500 none the less.


----------



## Drakeslayer




----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy said:


> Few pics from dealership website
> View attachment 165904
> View attachment 165905
> View attachment 165906
> View attachment 165907


What's with the thousand knobs to the left of the steering wheel.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090 said:


> What's with the thousand knobs to the left of the steering wheel.


4wd. Lights, dimmer and brake control. I personally still like my 14's layout better, minus the backup camera. With that said if i were buying it wouldn't be a gm at this point in time or a sheep


----------



## CityGuy

61° and clear


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow said:


> 4wd. Lights, dimmer and brake control. I personally still like my 14's layout better, minus the backup camera. With that said if i were buying it wouldn't be a gm at this point in time or a sheep


That is nice having the brake controller up and to the left...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Are any of you running apps for tracking mileage?

Revenue guy yesterday didn't believe I use my truck 100% for work.

He said if I claimed 85% for my truck, he said typically, people would claim 20-25% on the wife's vehicle, which would actually benefit me.

I DO use the wife's vehicle from time to time for running to get parts, fixing 1 irrigation head, going on a estimate, so maybe I need something to keep track of the miles.


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Are any of you running apps for tracking mileage?
> 
> Revenue guy yesterday didn't believe I use my truck 100% for work.
> 
> He said if I claimed 85% for my truck, he said typically, people would claim 20-25% on the wife's vehicle, which would actually benefit me.
> 
> I DO use the wife's vehicle from time to time for running to get parts, fixing 1 irrigation head, going on a estimate, so maybe I need something to keep track of the miles.


I use a old fashion book to track business miles.


----------



## CityGuy

It's kinda strange using my old truck as a loaner truck until they finish my new truck.

78° and clear


----------



## CityGuy

58° and clear.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> I didn't see Doughboy's truck in the driveway.


Wait what???


----------



## jimslawnsnow

so much to do, so little motivation today


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12 said:


> Wait what???





jimslawnsnow said:


> so much to do, so little motivation today


Take a day off, I am.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12 said:


> Wait what???


We were shooting from Cracker Barrel over to Treasure Island. Didn't realize where the wife was driving. Tried to get a pic of the bricks, but just got the trees on top of the hill to the east of your place.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Take a day off, I am.


I am later this week, that's why I have extra stuff to do. Worked til 3 yesterday on a landscape project. Have it all finished ecept a sump drain that'll need to be dug down to the sewer and rerouted a bit by the house. Customer is fine waiting til I get back


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy said:


> It's kinda strange using my old truck as a loaner truck until they finish my new truck.
> 
> 78° and clear


I was looking at 1/2 ton Chevys yesterday. The seats are a lot better than my ford and that Dodge I had.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Are any of you running apps for tracking mileage?
> 
> Revenue guy yesterday didn't believe I use my truck 100% for work.
> 
> He said if I claimed 85% for my truck, he said typically, people would claim 20-25% on the wife's vehicle, which would actually benefit me.
> 
> I DO use the wife's vehicle from time to time for running to get parts, fixing 1 irrigation head, going on a estimate, so maybe I need something to keep track of the miles.


I thought once you hit 5 business vehicles, mileage didn't matter?


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc said:


> I thought once you hit 5 business vehicles, mileage didn't matter?


It matters because he doesn't have a personal vehicle. You still have to prove what is personal and what is business on the vehicle he drives.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Green Grass said:


> It matters because he doesn't have a personal vehicle. You still have to prove what is personal and what is business on the vehicle he drives.


Not really. They have to prove that I DoN'T use it 100% for business.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

With that said, he said to claim 85% on the truck, using actual expenses, then get enough miles in the Durango to wash it out, or make it in my favor.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> With that said, he said to claim 85% on the truck, using actual expenses, then get enough miles in the Durango to wash it out, or make it in my favor.


Interesting...


----------



## unit28

6 more weeks


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090 said:


> I was looking at 1/2 ton Chevys yesterday. The seats are a lot better than my ford and that Dodge I had.


I looked at a Dodge and it wasn't for me. I've driven Ford's before and don't care for them. All I've ever owned is Chevy and they have treated me good so it's hard to start away from them. Plus 1000 in GM loyalty is hard to pass up.


----------



## cbservicesllc

What a beautiful day... Looks hot the end of the week again...


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy said:


> I looked at a Dodge and it wasn't for me. I've driven Ford's before and don't care for them. All I've ever owned is Chevy and they have treated me good so it's hard to start away from them. Plus 1000 in GM loyalty is hard to pass up.


I honestly think the trucks are a horse a piece... I've driven all of them, all are pretty nice really... I just prefer my Fords...


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28 said:


> View attachment 165924
> 6 more weeks


So you're saying it's going to cool off?


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc said:


> I honestly think the trucks are a horse a piece... I've driven all of them, all are pretty nice really... I just prefer my Fords...


It's to each there own. You prefer Ford, I prefer Chevy. All about the same.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy said:


> It's to each there own. You prefer Ford, I prefer Chevy. All about the same.


Exactly...


----------



## unit28

Watching 500mb vortex dropping into central Canada future gfs forecast

It's the js that runs some cold air down

.....but, looking at spaghetti plots it's not a lock

yet


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28 said:


> View attachment 165930
> Watching 500mb vortex dropping into central Canada future gfs forecast
> 
> It's the js that runs some cold air down
> 
> .....but, looking at spaghetti plots it's not a lock
> 
> yet


I like Canadian air...


----------



## banonea

CityGuy said:


> Is anyone running a flex fuel truck? Are they worth it?


My f 350 is and it depends on how many E85 station are close to you. Some saythey notice a diference in power and economy, i dont


----------



## CityGuy

60° and clear


----------



## cbservicesllc

Not bad out today... Sounds like the rest of the week sucks...


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc said:


> Not bad out today... Sounds like the rest of the week sucks...


Hot, humid and rain


----------



## CityGuy

Slow day in here today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I can honestly say, worst thing I ever did was sell my Z-spray.

Second thing.... Nice weather story.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Anyone have insite on what needs to be done to go after a customer legally for non payment? I have a customer we did pavers for got a deposit and have been waiting for a month after we have finished for payment. They singed the contract that's states payment upon completion. 

I haven't ever had to go this far to get paid before.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu said:


> Anyone have insite on what needs to be done to go after a customer legally for non payment? I have a customer we did pavers for got a deposit and have been waiting for a month after we have finished for payment. They singed the contract that's states payment upon completion.
> 
> I haven't ever had to go this far to get paid before.


You have a pre-lien notice? Threaten to lien the property...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> I can honestly say, worst thing I ever did was sell my Z-spray.
> 
> Second thing.... Nice weather story.


Sounds like Thursday's list gets to get split between Wednesday and Friday Thumbs Up


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc said:


> You have a pre-lien notice? Threaten to lien the property...


I figured that was the route to take but wasn't totally sure.


----------



## CityGuy

Just heard my new truck will be done tomorrow afternoon sometime. Hopefully have pictures up but I have training tomorrow night so we will see. Might be Wednesday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu said:


> Anyone have insite on what needs to be done to go after a customer legally for non payment? I have a customer we did pavers for got a deposit and have been waiting for a month after we have finished for payment. They singed the contract that's states payment upon completion.
> 
> I haven't ever had to go this far to get paid before.


File small.claims court


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> File small.claims court


That's another option too


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> I can honestly say, worst thing I ever did was sell my Z-spray.
> 
> Second thing.... Nice weather story.


I told him I was gonna buy it when he sold it. With the cruddy winter I couldn't. Now I just get to use my ex mark which is working pretty good now that I'm dialing it in. I just wish it had an extra tank for roundup


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu said:


> Anyone have insite on what needs to be done to go after a customer legally for non payment? I have a customer we did pavers for got a deposit and have been waiting for a month after we have finished for payment. They singed the contract that's states payment upon completion.
> 
> I haven't ever had to go this far to get paid before.


Keep a lawyer for this purpose, have them contact them. It usually does the trick once they get done buying new underwear, they'll pay you next


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I guess west nile virus is in Minnesota


----------



## CityGuy

Man it's a lot of work stripping a truck down to trade. Strobe wires and pack, cb radio and antenna, kids stuff, my stuff......


----------



## CityGuy

69° and overcast


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy said:


> Man it's a lot of work stripping a truck down to trade. Strobe wires and pack, cb radio and antenna, kids stuff, my stuff......


At least you didn't have to worry about a plow mount and wiring...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc said:


> At least you didn't have to worry about a plow mount and wiring...


Or doing it after getting home at 7 p.m. then doing paperwork then getting employees paid fixing equipment then eating dinner and then being able to clear out the truck?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Or doing it after getting home at 7 p.m. then doing paperwork then getting employees paid fixing equipment then eating dinner and then being able to clear out the truck?


Well...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc said:


> At least you didn't have to worry about a plow mount and wiring...


Cheaper to get new and leave old with truck


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow said:


> Cheaper to get new and leave old with truck


Less hassle maybe, cheaper no.


----------



## CityGuy

Picked up new truck. No time for pics FD training tonight. Not happy with dealer. Told me on phone ready by 430. I left there at 555. And they lost my other key and fob.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy said:


> Picked up new truck. No time for pics FD training tonight. Not happy with dealer. Told me on phone ready by 430. I left there at 555. And they lost my other key and fob.


You wouldn't have had that issue with Quality's dad...


----------



## NorthernProServ

Trying to organize the garage here and I'm sweating like crazy


----------



## Drakeslayer

CityGuy said:


> Picked up new truck. No time for pics FD training tonight. Not happy with dealer. Told me on phone ready by 430. I left there at 555. And they lost my other key and fob.


What was the hold up?


----------



## CityGuy

Drakeslayer said:


> What was the hold up?


They said it needed a wash. Kinda forgot to tell me about the detail job they were going to do.


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy said:


> They said it needed a wash. Kinda forgot to tell me about the detail job they were going to do.


#Catastrophic


----------



## NorthernProServ

NorthernProServ said:


> Trying to organize the garage here and I'm sweating like crazy


Nice edit


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy said:


> They said it needed a wash. Kinda forgot to tell me about the detail job they were going to do.


Wouldn't have had that issue with Quality's Dad...


----------



## NorthernProServ

WCCO shows 5.5" of rain by Friday morning.


----------



## CityGuy

74° and some clouds


----------



## Doughboy12

75 here.....


----------



## CityGuy

Clouds look impressive and lots of lightning but only a very light sprinkle sw of Maple Lake.


----------



## CityGuy

Got rather windy suddenly.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Looks like the rain is dissipating, Thank God


----------



## NorthernProServ

Tow haul and engine break should be defaulted to ON when a trailer is hooked up.

Maybe the '17's ?

Quality let us know.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ said:


> Tow haul and engine break should be defaulted to ON when a trailer is hooked up.
> 
> Maybe the '17's ?
> 
> Quality let us know.


Yeah Quality, where's the new rig???


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc said:


> Yeah Quality, where's the new rig???


They are all sitting at the factory waiting for the ok to buy. Need a certain amout of consecutive days without any issue's on assembly line. My dads trying to pull some strings to get it shipped first. Going to cost me 1000 on trade pretty soon because im going to need tires.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut said:


> They are all sitting at the factory waiting for the ok to buy. Need a certain amout of consecutive days without any issue's on assembly line. My dads trying to pull some strings to get it shipped first. Going to cost me 1000 on trade pretty soon because im going to need tires.


Well dang hurry up gotta know if I wanna pull the trigger or not on one


----------



## Polarismalibu

Someone is climbing trump tower with suction cups at the moment


----------



## Polarismalibu

And he's inside now


----------



## CityGuy

Holy monsoon.


----------



## CityGuy

68° and rain


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like a wet day.


----------



## mnlefty

Love doing monthly irrigation checks on townhomes on days like this. "It just rained 3 inches, why are we running the sprinklers?"


----------



## TKLAWN

4.5 inches of rain.
Not happening today.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Employee has well over 7" in the gauge. TV says about 4"


----------



## unit28

Jacket weather. .....

ecmwf


----------



## NorthernProServ

unit28 said:


> Jacket weather. .....
> 
> ecmwf
> 
> View attachment 165962


Good....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

68°F and mostly clear. I wanted to beat CityGuy.


----------



## Doughboy12

70 and getting light........me too


----------



## cbservicesllc

Wait, what? More rain today now?


----------



## MNPLOWCO

cbservicesllc said:


> Wait, what? More rain today now?


It's not the rain, it's the mosquitoes!!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Just bought a boat for 500 bucks. Pics next week.


----------



## CityGuy

62° and clear


----------



## cbservicesllc

The negativity in this town sucks!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc said:


> The negativity in this town sucks!


What negativity? There's no posts


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow said:


> What negativity? There's no posts


Exactly...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc said:


> Exactly...


Well get posting


----------



## jimslawnsnow

On the bright side, my 3 year old thinks it's funny to be on dust control duty at the camp ground


----------



## banonea

Sturgis was awesome.......lots of photos but not sure if michael would like them..


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Man did I get burnt on my legs. Can hardly walk


----------



## CityGuy

62° and clear


----------



## unit28

Breakfast before long hot day

Strawberry Whey
ground cinnamon
0 fat Plain yogurt
Tropical Gatorade
Wild Honey
Frozen .....peaches, wild blueberries, strawberries
Cooked steel cut oatmeal

Blended all together in a Nutra ninja



Hydrated and ready to rock


----------



## banonea

unit28 said:


> Breakfast before long hot day
> 
> Strawberry Whey
> ground cinnamon
> 0 fat Plain yogurt
> Tropical Gatorade
> Wild Honey
> Frozen .....peaches, wild blueberries, strawberries
> Cooked steel cut oatmeal
> 
> Blended all together in a Nutra ninja
> 
> Hydrated and ready to rock


Taking the day to get equipment teady for next week, i am back on the wall. Got some clean up from all the rain, had some dirt on the wall let loose but not to bad. Hoping to have it done by mid week next week.


----------



## unit28

Doublepos.............


----------



## unit28

Welp..........


----------



## unit28

Skagetty plots looking good.... good for a lock on that jacket weather




.....nws
This upper trough looks strong enough right now to bring us a cold front that actually has a bit of impact behind it


----------



## unit28

banonea said:


> Taking the day to get equipment teady for next week, i am back on the wall. Got some clean up from all the rain, had some dirt on the wall let loose but not to bad. Hoping to have it done by mid week next week.


Wish you the best,
I'm sure you are looking to get it finished soon.

It should help with less humid conditions


----------



## banonea

unit28 said:


> Wish you the best,
> I'm sure you are looking to get it finished soon.
> 
> It should help with less humid conditions


Thats what i am hoping for.......


----------



## unit28

I've been watching the Temps around the 18th


But the 20th er 21st
should hit mid 40s overnight
Growing up in tx....that's pretty dang cold for august imo


----------



## banonea

unit28 said:


> I've been watching the Temps around the 18th
> 
> But the 20th er 21st
> should hit mid 40s overnight
> Growing up in tx....that's pretty dang cold for august imo


Yes it is. With that and all the rain this summer wakes me concerned about this coming winter......


----------



## CityGuy

banonea said:


> Yes it is. With that and all the rain this summer wakes me concerned about this coming winter......


Right now I'm really hoping it snows like a few years back. I know it's tough on the families but it sure helps the bank accounts.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy said:


> Right now I'm really hoping it snows like a few years back. I know it's tough on the families but it sure helps the bank accounts.


I just want it to ease in not just dump all in 1 shot. Give me a couple small storms to dial things in then let it rip


----------



## CityGuy

banonea said:


> I just want it to ease in not just dump all in 1 shot. Give me a couple small storms to dial things in then let it rip


I'm ok with that as long as it comes unlike last year.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28 said:


> I've been watching the Temps around the 18th
> 
> But the 20th er 21st
> should hit mid 40s overnight
> Growing up in tx....that's pretty dang cold for august imo


We're still going to be okay for blowouts in October right?


----------



## CityGuy

62° and a few clouds


----------



## banonea

59° here. Feels nice this morning......


----------



## banonea

Anyone got a 1 ton dump 4x4 for sale?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea said:


> Anyone got a 1 ton dump 4x4 for sale?


I do. It's not pretty and could use a little work. Works as it though and has no problem with loads


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea said:


> Anyone got a 1 ton dump 4x4 for sale?


Ever sell the dump from sss?


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow said:


> I do. It's not pretty and could use a little work. Works as it though and has no problem with loads


Send me some pic. Dose it have a plow by chance?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea said:


> Send me some pic. Dose it have a plow by chance?


No. It has a boss mount and wiring. Just need a plow and controller


----------



## ryde307

I have a 9' Boss V I would sell.


----------



## banonea

ryde307 said:


> I have a 9' Boss V I would sell.


----------



## banonea

Got your pm but no reply button. My cell is 507 696 7524


----------



## ryde307

Bano, Are you responding to me? Looks like you quoted my post but nothing there. If so I never sent a PM. If you are interested in the plow let me know.


----------



## banonea

ryde307 said:


> Bano, Are you responding to me? Looks like you quoted my post but nothing there. If so I never sent a PM. If you are interested in the plow let me know.


Wrong person, sorry


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ryde. I might look at that plow


----------



## Drakeslayer

TK, did you notice how my neighbor mowed into my backyard just a bit?


----------



## TKLAWN

Drakeslayer said:


> TK, did you notice how my neighbor mowed into my backyard just a bit?


Yeah, I sprayed all the way up to the property line.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer said:


> TK, did you notice how my neighbor mowed into my backyard just a bit?


You gonna have to start a domestic?


----------



## Drakeslayer

cbservicesllc said:


> You gonna have to start a domestic?


The Grandpa lives in the basement and likes his vodka. He mowed the lawn yesterday and came into my yard about 15-20'. I just laughed.


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer said:


> The Grandpa lives in the basement and likes his vodka. He mowed the lawn yesterday and came into my yard about 15-20'. I just laughed.


That's a good drink!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

67°F and cloudy.


----------



## CityGuy

67° and partly cloudy


----------



## IDST

Looked at a Kubota M5-111 with a 8/13 Metal pless livebox yesterday. Any opinions?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

A what now??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I see Rx Landscape is doing the Blaine FleetFarm with 1 guy, not 8 guys / 3 trucks like Mike's used to. I'd say overhead is less?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer said:


> The Grandpa lives in the basement and likes his vodka. He mowed the lawn yesterday and came into my yard about 15-20'. I just laughed.


Guy must really like mowing too! Or it was just the downward slope...


----------



## cbservicesllc

IDST said:


> Looked at a Kubota M5-111 with a 8/13 Metal pless livebox yesterday. Any opinions?


Can you go wrong with a Kubota? Just don't listen to Lwnmwrman... And the Metal Pless's sure seem to be badass...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> I see Rx Landscape is doing the Blaine FleetFarm with 1 guy, not 8 guys / 3 trucks like Mike's used to. I'd say overhead is less?


Mike's or Mark's?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Is this thing broken this morning... I seem to have to click links 3 or 4 times to get it to go... Both mobile and desktop...


----------



## Bill1090

#snowmageddon


----------



## ryde307

That prediction sounds perfect.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090 said:


> #snowmageddon
> 
> View attachment 166010


Yeah baby! Snowing money! payup


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc said:


> Mike's or Mark's?


For some reason I always think it's Mike's. But it's Marks.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Minnesota and much of the rest of the United States are in for an especially frigid winter, according to the newly released Farmers’ Almanac and its older rival, which comes out later this month.

In its 200th anniversary edition unveiled Monday, the Farmers’ Almanac said a deep freeze will grip the Northern Plains, the Great Lakes, the Midwest, the Ohio Valley, the mid-Atlantic and New England. For a warm winter head west, the folksy forecasting publication based in Maine suggested.

Ads by ZINC




























This almanac’s 200th edition offers not only the usual gardening tips, homespun humor and practical advice for one’s life, but also includes material from the past as part of its nod to the milestone anniversary.

“Return of the Ice Cold Winter” is how it describes the upcoming winter, basing its long-range forecasts on a formula it says is nearly 200 centuries old. Modern scientists don’t put much stock in the unconventional weather formula based on sunspots, tidal action and other factors.

“February is the month to really be ready for cold conditions,” said Editor Peter Geiger. “According to our long-range outlook, many places will see downright frigid temperatures ... some as low as 40 degrees below zero.”

Geiger blamed an El Niño for wrecking last year’s prediction with unexpected warmth. This winter, he says, there is no El Niño to foul up the weather prognostication.

Away from forecasting, the almanac serves up advice on how to raise chickens, ways to tap naturally into your own fountain of youth, a search for the Farmers’ Almanac Farmer of the Year, as well as gardening and fishing calendars, recipes and astronomical events.

The almanac’s climatological rival from neighboring New Hampshire, the Old Farmer’s Almanac, comes out late this month and is marking its 225th anniversary. Its weather forecast also calls for colder conditions for most of the nation.

While boasting its “traditionally 80 percent accurate predictions,” Old Farmer’s Almanac missed anticipating last winter’s warmup.

Along with taking the nation’s future temperature, the upcoming Old Farmer’s Almanac includes tributes from President Obama and Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau, among articles on mangrove forests and presidential beer preferences.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Hummm, the NWS says a cooler than avg spring.
And avg winter temps.


----------



## Bill1090

You guys are killing the vibe.


----------



## IDST

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> A what now??


What model did you have again?????


----------



## IDST

Wasn't it supposed to rain today?


----------



## unit28

Possible 30's to low 40's eom.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> For some reason I always think it's Mike's. But it's Marks.


I figured... Not really any other companies around that convoy with their trucks and trailers...


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28 said:


> Possible 30's to low 40's eom.......


Wait, what? When?


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc said:


> I figured... Not really any other companies around that convoy with their trucks and trailers...


It's funny there's only a sit down and a walk behind in most of those trailers


----------



## SnoFarmer

Maybe, a slim chance of overnight lows hitting the lower 50's
Eom.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

IDST said:


> What model did you have again?????


I still have an M6040.

I HAD a B3350.

Those and a bunch of mowers.


----------



## Bill1090

What's an EOM?


----------



## SnoFarmer

End
Of
Month


----------



## Doughboy12

2" in less than a half hour.........of rain.


----------



## Doughboy12

$4000 in damages to the "new" trailer. Old lady from Quality's area side swiped me in a roundabout.

Old people and roundabouts don't mix.

And before you ask:
Bent axle
Rim/tire
Fender
4 side sheets


----------



## SnoFarmer

Doughboy12 said:


> $4000 in damages to the "new" trailer. Old lady from Quality's area side swiped me in a roundabout.
> 
> Old people and roundabouts don't mix.
> 
> And before you ask:
> Bent axle
> Rim/tire
> Fender
> 4 side sheets


Pics


----------



## IDST

anybody remember the website for measuring lot sizes


----------



## mnlefty

IDST said:


> anybody remember the website for measuring lot sizes


Findlotsize.com


----------



## IDST

mnlefty said:


> Findlotsize.com


thank you


----------



## Doughboy12

SnoFarmer said:


> Pics


----------



## TKLAWN

Doughboy12 said:


>


----------



## TKLAWN

Trying to edit a post on mobile is pointless!!!


----------



## IDST

This bidding is too much stress on a guy. 7 acre lot and you have to move the farthest snow flake about 1/4 of a mile then blow it 50 feet.


----------



## unit28

SnoFarmer said:


> End
> Of
> Month


mine shows a high of 50-60 @ noon
Nice swath of Canadian air dropping in


----------



## banonea

IDST said:


> This bidding is too much stress on a guy. 7 acre lot and you have to move the farthest snow flake about 1/4 of a mile then blow it 50 feet.


Thats why we get the big bucks.........


----------



## Doughboy12

TKLAWN said:


> Trying to edit a post on mobile is pointless!!!


You have to go to the more options page...or whatever it is.


----------



## Bill1090

SnoFarmer said:


> End
> Of
> Month


Ahhh. I was thinking some kind of model.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12 said:


> $4000 in damages to the "new" trailer. Old lady from Quality's area side swiped me in a roundabout.
> 
> Old people and roundabouts don't mix.
> 
> And before you ask:
> Bent axle
> Rim/tire
> Fender
> 4 side sheets


Ouch......


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN said:


> Trying to edit a post on mobile is pointless!!!


Seems to be okay here? What's up?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Long day. Landscaping project is almost done. 2 days behind mowing already for the week. Currently raining and more rain Friday


----------



## CityGuy

62° fog and mist


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Good luck mowing this morning. Can't see 100' in front of me heading down to see if my mulched washed out or not.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Weird, got to Forest Lake and there's not a speck of fog.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So, revisiting this John Deere 3039r that I purchased in May. 

I have 65 hours on it now. I'm getting used to it. There are some small things I don't care for, but that's life.

The big thing is I was messing around with the display, and my DPF was regened about 11 hours ago. I never knew it did it. Engine didn't rev way up, I didn't have to park it, nothing. My B3350, I would have had to do 3 parked regens by now. 

It'll be interesting to see what winter brings. Last winter, there was a time we couldn't get the B3350 to Regen and had to park it for the remainder of the night.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> So, revisiting this John Deere 3039r that I purchased in May.
> 
> I have 65 hours on it now. I'm getting used to it. There are some small things I don't care for, but that's life.
> 
> The big thing is I was messing around with the display, and my DPF was regened about 11 hours ago. I never knew it did it. Engine didn't rev way up, I didn't have to park it, nothing. My B3350, I would have had to do 3 parked regens by now.
> 
> It'll be interesting to see what winter brings. Last winter, there was a time we couldn't get the B3350 to Regen and had to park it for the remainder of the night.


If it's anything like the big ones it'll regen and you'll never know it. On the 8235r the only way to know if did a regen is in the menu like you did, or on display it'll show a symbol when it's doing it. I'm sure that little probably doesn't have enough displays to show it. I'm not sure as my 3320 is older. Over 500 hours now


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> So, revisiting this John Deere 3039r that I purchased in May.
> 
> I have 65 hours on it now. I'm getting used to it. There are some small things I don't care for, but that's life.
> 
> The big thing is I was messing around with the display, and my DPF was regened about 11 hours ago. I never knew it did it. Engine didn't rev way up, I didn't have to park it, nothing. My B3350, I would have had to do 3 parked regens by now.
> 
> It'll be interesting to see what winter brings. Last winter, there was a time we couldn't get the B3350 to Regen and had to park it for the remainder of the night.


Hopefully that is an indicator of how the winter will go! When it snows a ton!!! Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

With unit talking about cold temps, Facebook reminding me that in 2012, it was 43 on Aug 17.


----------



## CityGuy

Holy fog batman.


----------



## SnoFarmer

how do temps from the past temps influence today's temps?

other than being fodder for conversation?

ps, whats facebook?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My post says we had cool temps in August of 2012.

Anyone remember what the winter of '12-13 was like?


----------



## mnlefty

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> My post says we had cool temps in August of 2012.
> 
> Anyone remember what the winter of '12-13 was like?


Don't remember much from the winter, but that's the year we got snows late into April and May.


----------



## SnoFarmer

ok your post said.....
and my post asked a Q.
12`13
was a decent, cool winter with lots of safe ice and good snow


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> My post says we had cool temps in August of 2012.
> 
> Anyone remember what the winter of '12-13 was like?


Snow baby!!! payuppayuppayup


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12 said:


> $4000 in damages to the "new" trailer. Old lady from Quality's area side swiped me in a roundabout.
> 
> Old people and roundabouts don't mix.
> 
> And before you ask:
> Bent axle
> Rim/tire
> Fender
> 4 side sheets


I almost got hit head on in maple grove from a old lady. She kept going I had me and the bobcat up off the road to get around her. But that's what you get when you have a freeway exit made of round abouts


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Guy left at our biggest property. Didn't say anything. Took one truck back to my house and left. Didn't say a word to anyone and as far as I know he wasn't mad or sick


----------



## IDST

Just saw an ad on craigslist for someone looking to get an egress window dug. Said they will pay $70!

I just want to send an email to explain how ridiculous they are


----------



## banonea

We got a lot of work done today......


----------



## IDST

banonea said:


> We got a lot of work done today......


What are you core filling with?


----------



## banonea

IDST said:


> What are you core filling with?


Sand


----------



## banonea

There will also be geo grid on the next layers


----------



## IDST

banonea said:


> Sand


I've never been in charge of building walls and not sure what block that is but company I worked for (I was running the hoe) always used angular rock. I honestly couldn't tell you the exact reason except for locking in it. but I see yours are touching front back.


----------



## banonea

IDST said:


> I've never been in charge of building walls and not sure what block that is but company I worked for (I was running the hoe) always used angular rock. I honestly couldn't tell you the exact reason except for locking in it. but I see yours are touching front back.


I wouldn't say this block has angles, but they have a "finger"on each side to help lock them in. I have never seen this type of block before this wall, but i have used sand to core fill block in the past. Some use pea rock or class 5 road rock. I can tell ya the wall is solid as a brick.....


----------



## IDST

banonea said:


> I wouldn't say this block has angles, but they have a "finger"on each side to help lock them in. I have never seen this type of block before this wall, but i have used sand to core fill block in the past. Some use pea rock or class 5 road rock. I can tell ya the wall is solid as a brick.....


I like the look of the face on it.


----------



## banonea

IDST said:


> I like the look of the face on it.


Here is a better pic before core fill.....


----------



## qualitycut

banonea said:


> Here is a better pic before core fill.....


You going to hand dig for the geo?


----------



## Greenery

Like Idst said,
Core fill with a 3/4 inch clear angular...
What are you doing for drainage?

Are they sitting on sand? How wide and deep is your pad?


----------



## banonea

Greenery said:


> Like Idst said,
> Core fill with a 3/4 inch clear angular...
> What are you doing for drainage?
> 
> Are they sitting on sand? How wide and deep is your pad?


Still need to put in a 5" drain tile with sock pitched to both ends sitting on 3" of crushed rock with about 2' of crushed rock on top of the tile. As for the base, it is 8" of class 5 crushed rock with 2" of sand on top of the rock vibra-packed . The pad is about 4' wide


----------



## Greenery

Hmm, new look to the site... Is it winter yet.


----------



## banonea

Greenery said:


> Hmm, new look to the site... Is it winter yet.


lot more activity.........getting closer:blob2:


----------



## IDST

banonea said:


> Still need to put in a 5" drain tile with sock pitched to both ends sitting on 3" of crushed rock with about 2' of crushed rock on top of the tile. As for the base, it is 8" of class 5 crushed rock with 2" of sand on top of the rock vibra-packed . The pad is about 4' wide


You burying three block?


----------



## Drakeslayer

banonea said:


> Still need to put in a 5" drain tile with sock pitched to both ends sitting on 3" of crushed rock with about 2' of crushed rock on top of the tile. As for the base, it is 8" of class 5 crushed rock with 2" of sand on top of the rock vibra-packed . The pad is about 4' wide


Sand? That won't last. The water will destroy it and it will wash away. Ants, critters? 5" drain tile? 4' pad for what? Geogrid should have been installed already. Good luck with this one. Just my experience with these types off walls.


----------



## banonea

IDST said:


> You burying three block?


no, there will be another short wall/ landscape bed in the front of this wall that will cover a block and half of the back wall.


----------



## banonea

Drakeslayer said:


> Sand? That won't last. The water will destroy it and it will wash away. Ants, critters? 5" drain tile? 4' pad for what? Geogrid should have been installed already. Good luck with this one. Just my experience with these types off walls.


I have used sand in the past with no troubles. there is nothing that can be done with ants or critters, they are going to do what they want. as for the geogrid, I have always done a few rows then the grid, but I am going to look to see if I can find another type of back bracing for the wall. as for the 4'pad, I wanted a solid base with good drainage for the front wall and flower bed and I have always put drain tile behind a wall taller than 3', Overkill, maybe but it makes me feel better for drainage........as we all say, to each his own. what works for me may not for others, but I appreciate the input........Thumbs Up


----------



## qualitycut

banonea said:


> no, there will be another short wall/ landscape bed in the front of this wall that will cover a block and half of the back wall.


So the front wall bottom row and big back walls bottom row are the same level?


----------



## Drakeslayer

banonea said:


> I have used sand in the past with no troubles. there is nothing that can be done with ants or critters, they are going to do what they want. as for the geogrid, I have always done a few rows then the grid, but I am going to look to see if I can find another type of back bracing for the wall. as for the 4'pad, I wanted a solid base with good drainage for the front wall and flower bed and I have always put drain tile behind a wall taller than 3', Overkill, maybe but it makes me feel better for drainage........as we all say, to each his own. what works for me may not for others, but I appreciate the input........Thumbs Up


Like I said good luck! I have seen pavers settle with only 1" of sand. A wall..


----------



## banonea

qualitycut said:


> So the front wall bottom row and big back walls bottom row are the same level?


Yes in a way, if I am understanding you. It will be on the same pad, same block, but only a block and a cap. I am thinking it might look better with smaller block so I can go 3 or 4 block high. the block we are reusing are to big to go than 1 and a cap I think, got to talk to the home owner.


----------



## banonea

Drakeslayer said:


> Like I said good luck! I have seen pavers settle with only 1" of sand. A wall..


same here, replaced a wall for a customer that was all sand for the base and it fell over after only 3 years. that's why we pack 8" of crushed rock and use a little sand on the pad as we need to, just enough to make leveling the block easier.....


----------



## Drakeslayer

banonea said:


> same here, replaced a wall for a customer that was all sand for the base and it fell over after only 3 years. that's why we pack 8" of crushed rock and use a little sand on the pad as we need to, just enough to make leveling the block easier.....


We level on the 3/4" minus. No sand ever.


----------



## banonea

Drakeslayer said:


> We level on the 3/4" minus. No sand ever.


never done that, half to keep it in mind for the next one.


----------



## Drakeslayer

I'm not


banonea said:


> same here, replaced a wall for a customer that was all sand for the base and it fell over after only 3 years. that's why we pack 8" of crushed rock and use a little sand on the pad as we need to, just enough to make leveling the block easier.....


2" of sand? Some guy will be replacing your wall.


----------



## CityGuy

63° and partly cloudy


----------



## Bill1090

Heavy dew...


----------



## CityGuy

Starting to feel muggy out.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Real Nice NWS!

Today
Showers and thunderstorms, mainly before 3pm.


----------



## mnlefty

cbservicesllc said:


> Real Nice NWS!
> 
> Today
> Showers and thunderstorms, mainly before 3pm.


Typical... start out saying they're going to break up before they get here. Watch radar and "oops, no they're not, change the forecast, it's gonna rain", then they will still break up right before they get here and we'll get a few sprinkles at most.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Holy Frick it's hot out


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

mnlefty said:


> Typical... start out saying they're going to break up before they get here. Watch radar and "oops, no they're not, change the forecast, it's gonna rain", then they will still break up right before they get here and we'll get a few sprinkles at most.


Sure looks like that is what is happening.


----------



## andersman02

Drakeslayer said:


> We level on the 3/4" minus. No sand ever.


I agree, while even 1/2" sand would help immensely with leveling, I just dont feel it would last. Ive found using a single screed rail and lasering it to level for the last 1" of 3/4" minus to work pretty well, kinda goofy trying to screed with a 2' 2x4 and gravel but itll get it very close to level. Then tamp and not a whole lot to get each block right.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Street light dark, no wind or sound except crickets. This is in town not far from the county fair


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow said:


> Street light dark, no wind or sound except crickets. This is in town not far from the county fair


The Weather Channel is showing the fair. Making me want cheese curds.


----------



## qualitycut

andersman02 said:


> I agree, while even 1/2" sand would help immensely with leveling, I just dont feel it would last. Ive found using a single screed rail and lasering it to level for the last 1" of 3/4" minus to work pretty well, kinda goofy trying to screed with a 2' 2x4 and gravel but itll get it very close to level. Then tamp and not a whole lot to get each block right.


Ive seen people use two 2x6s like you would pour a form for Concrete and use that to level.


----------



## Bill1090

Anybody have a Stihl BR700 yet?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090 said:


> Anybody have a Stihl BR700 yet?


I heard that my local dealer won't get any til nearly October. I wasn't impressed with the br600


----------



## cbservicesllc

Really hoping the rain let's us get a half day in for the morning tomorrow...


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow said:


> I heard that my local dealer won't get any til nearly October. I wasn't impressed with the br600


I really wasn't either. I'm hoping the 700 is better.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090 said:


> I really wasn't either. I'm hoping the 700 is better.


It's pretty much the same thing as a 600. They just changed a few things to give it more air. I heard it was the same engine as a 550 with the tweakings and called it a 700.

I have a echo 770t and a Husqvarna 580. I prefer the echo


----------



## CityGuy

67° mist


----------



## NorthernProServ

Decent sized limb down on the house.....nice


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We are headed to the Soo Line north trail, hit the blind lake and blandin trails. With any luck we can get to Spider Lake this afternoon before the rain.


----------



## CityGuy

I will never ever but another vehicle from Ryan Chev in Buffalo. I will go to Village Chev and I hate Village. 
Poor customer service at its best.
How you lose a set of keys is beyond me and it shouldn't take an hour to cut a key and program a fob to a truck.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy said:


> I will never ever but another vehicle from Ryan Chev in Buffalo. I will go to Village Chev and I hate Village.
> Poor customer service at its best.
> How you lose a set of keys is beyond me and it shouldn't take an hour to cut a key and program a fob to a truck.


You have such a hard life. My God.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy said:


> I will never ever but another vehicle from Ryan Chev in Buffalo. I will go to Village Chev and I hate Village.
> Poor customer service at its best.
> How you lose a set of keys is beyond me and it shouldn't take an hour to cut a key and program a fob to a truck.


Should have called Quality's dad...


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> You have such a hard life. My God.


Just wait until the dealership Personnel who stole the key comes to his driveway to steal his truck.

Will be wishing that he had it rekeyed and reprogrammed.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy said:


> I will never ever but another vehicle from Ryan Chev in Buffalo. I will go to Village Chev and I hate Village.
> Poor customer service at its best.
> How you lose a set of keys is beyond me and it shouldn't take an hour to cut a key and program a fob to a truck.


You would think they were city workers....:laughing:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Doughboy12 said:


> You would think they were city workers....:laughing:


Yikes...... major burn


----------



## qualitycut

CityGuy said:


> I will never ever but another vehicle from Ryan Chev in Buffalo. I will go to Village Chev and I hate Village.
> Poor customer service at its best.
> How you lose a set of keys is beyond me and it shouldn't take an hour to cut a key and program a fob to a truck.


Seriously? That would be a nice day for most of us.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Well today brought, buying an unexpected set of tires for the expedition. $956. Oil change for the 550. $75 along with trying to places mowed for the week. No luck there. Still a day and a half behind. Had my full time guy not quit I'd be sitting better. Oh well, at least I have my keys and good customer service


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut said:


> Seriously? That would be a nice day for most of us.


No kidding. There's be a lot of days I would be happy to sit in the waiting room for an hour with no kids wanting something, no wife complaining about something, able to just relax for a minute or two by myself.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

3" in the gauge so far, plus the half inch from yesterday


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hey now!!!


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> No kidding. There's be a lot of days I would be happy to sit in the waiting room for an hour with no kids wanting something, no wife complaining about something, able to just relax for a minute or two by myself.


But you don't have a miata to go cruze around in either. Just relax in that instead.


----------



## CityGuy

62° and light rain.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> No kidding. There's be a lot of days I would be happy to sit in the waiting room for an hour with no kids wanting something, no wife complaining about something, able to just relax for a minute or two by myself.





LwnmwrMan22 said:


> No kidding. There's be a lot of days I would be happy to sit in the waiting room for an hour with no kids wanting something, no wife complaining about something, able to just relax for a minute or two by myself.


Who said anything about being alone? Their you go make assumptions.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow said:


> Yikes...... major burn


wouldn't know don't work for a city.


----------



## TKLAWN




----------



## jimslawnsnow

4" in the rain gauge and more on the way.


----------



## Doughboy12

CityGuy said:


> wouldn't know don't work for a city.


City worker, county worker, state worker...doesn't really matter. They all move at a snails pace. But you already know that.

Even if you are the exception that proves the rule... It's a pretty solid observation.

And who brings their family to run to the dealership???


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I'm going to be selling quite a bit of stuff shortly. Mowers, trailer, bagger stuff like that. Also and older 1 ton dump. Going to post it on Craigslist soon without the plowsite discount


----------



## andersman02

Any one have a good way of finding valve boxes?


----------



## djagusch

andersman02 said:


> Any one have a good way of finding valve boxes?


Line locator normally works


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

andersman02 said:


> Any one have a good way of finding valve boxes?


Call your buddy that has a line locator.


----------



## Green Grass

andersman02 said:


> Any one have a good way of finding valve boxes?


Call the irrigation guy.


----------



## unit28

andersman02 said:


> Any one have a good way of finding valve boxes?


Rent a line locator for cheap

Or buy a chatter box for cheap


----------



## jimslawnsnow

WTF, Halloween candy and stuff out already


----------



## CityGuy

I've seen Christmas stuff already. Get used to it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy said:


> I've seen Christmas stuff already. Get used to it.


Life has struggles. Get used to that


----------



## cbservicesllc

andersman02 said:


> Any one have a good way of finding valve boxes?


Locator... or a valve actuator


----------



## unit28

Locating with Tone generator .....
For pinpointing single wire issues back to controller. Etc



biggest issue is soil conditions though


----------



## unit28

Anyone know of lodging places in rochester?


----------



## Doughboy12

unit28 said:


> Anyone know of lodging places in rochester?


What type? Plenty of options...what side of town?


----------



## qualitycut

jimslawnsnow said:


> I'm going to be selling quite a bit of stuff shortly. Mowers, trailer, bagger stuff like that. Also and older 1 ton dump. Going to post it on Craigslist soon without the plowsite discount


Tk wants to know if you can hang on to a mower for him


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut said:


> Tk wants to know if you can hang on to a mower for him


Should I hang on the seat, roll bar or handles? Maybe the ecs on the walk behind? Heck, maybe the muffler?


----------



## unit28

Doughboy12 said:


> What type? Plenty of options...what side of town?


Near mayo
Going to be there a couple days I guess


----------



## Doughboy12

unit28 said:


> Near mayo
> Going to be there a couple days I guess


http://www.kahlerinnsuites.com

Just across the street...


----------



## Doughboy12

unit28 said:


> Near mayo
> Going to be there a couple days I guess


Or if price is of no concern the Kahler Grand

http://www.kahler.com

They have a very nice double suit with a loft. Or used to. I once spent the night in it. At the time it was like $4000 per night. Of course I didn't pay that. My friends were security guards and we just watched tv.


----------



## Doughboy12

Oh, and best of luck with your visit. Remember to hit up Newts for supper.


----------



## Doughboy12

Another option close... Don't know much about this one though...
http://hiltongardeninn3.hilton.com/...den-inn-rochester-downtown-RSTRHGI/index.html


----------



## Doughboy12

These two are on the wrong side of Broadway but are OK. 
http://doubletree3.hilton.com/en/ho...rochester-mayo-clinic-area-RSTDTDT/index.html

https://m.ihg.com/hotels/holidayinn/us/en/hoteldetail/rstdt?cm_mmc=GoogleMaps-_-HI-_-USA-_-RSTDT


----------



## Doughboy12

Doughboy12 said:


> Or if price is of no concern the Kahler Grand
> 
> http://www.kahler.com
> 
> They have a very nice double suit with a loft. Or used to. I once spent the night in it. At the time it was like $4000 per night. Of course I didn't pay that. My friends were security guards and we just watched tv.


Ok. That's not true. Wrong property. Same name though.


----------



## SnoFarmer

52*


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Wow, in 14 years I've never got a happy birthday text from the MIL until today


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

On Thursday we rerode the Pine Center trails, the ones we broke down on 2-3 weeks ago.

Friday we rode from Palisade to Swatara riding the Blind Lake Trail and UPN Blandin trails, some more of the Soo Line Trail.

UPN Blandin was the nicest of those.

Yesterday we rode Trout Valley and Snake Creek Trail down by Wabasha. Those were quite muddy and somewhat washed out.

Now to try to get it clean..


----------



## Green Grass

unit28 said:


> Near mayo
> Going to be there a couple days I guess


We stayed at the home wood suits a couple years ago and they where extremely nice.


----------



## SnoFarmer

A few maples are turning red...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnoFarmer said:


> A few maples are turning red...


Seen Sumac doing the same.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnoFarmer said:


> A few maples are turning red...


I noticed the same


----------



## CityGuy

The guy that rode through several yards on his 4 wheeler overnight including mine has been caught when is being charged with 10 counts of trespassing, and damage to property. Of your going to ride in people's yards causing damage you may not want to year up your own yard and leave your 4 wheeler out for the cops to see. You got what you deserved.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Yesterday we rode Trout Valley and Snake Creek Trail down by Wabasha. Those were quite muddy and somewhat washed out.
> 
> Now to try to get it clean..


I've never ridden the Trout Valley trails but have put in many laps on Snake Creek. Nice and I like the one way travel. Of course we had our closest call on a head on in the section of two way travel on the top where the trails come together.

Didn't you run it through the creek a few times to rinse her off???


----------



## unit28

SnoFarmer said:


> A few maples are turning red...


Saw the trees turning while up at McGregor yesterday


----------



## banonea

unit28 said:


> Anyone know of lodging places in rochester?


Holiday inn on broadway is close as well, or the double tree,nice places, way cheaper than kaler


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

An hour ago my guys texted me that the door on the enclosed trailer broke. Now at 7 pm I'm scrambling to get a deck on the open trailer that the boards were rotting off of so they can have a trailer to use tomorrow.

I'd rather be sitting at a dealer waiting for a new key.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> An hour ago my guys texted me that the door on the enclosed trailer broke. Now at 7 pm I'm scrambling to get a deck on the open trailer that the boards were rotting off of so they can have a trailer to use tomorrow.
> 
> I'd rather be sitting at a dealer waiting for a new key.


#stugglesarereal


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy said:


> The guy that rode through several yards on his 4 wheeler overnight including mine has been caught when is being charged with 10 counts of trespassing, and damage to property. Of your going to ride in people's yards causing damage you may not want to year up your own yard and leave your 4 wheeler out for the cops to see. You got what you deserved.


Alcohol MAY have been a factor!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> An hour ago my guys texted me that the door on the enclosed trailer broke. Now at 7 pm I'm scrambling to get a deck on the open trailer that the boards were rotting off of so they can have a trailer to use tomorrow.
> 
> I'd rather be sitting at a dealer waiting for a new key.


That sucks! (But you probably should have taken care of those deck boards when it wasn't an emergency...)


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> An hour ago my guys texted me that the door on the enclosed trailer broke. Now at 7 pm I'm scrambling to get a deck on the open trailer that the boards were rotting off of so they can have a trailer to use tomorrow.
> 
> I'd rather be sitting at a dealer waiting for a new key.


At least the wheel didn't fall off.


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc said:


> Alcohol MAY have been a factor!


Montrose Days. I'd say that's a safe bet.


----------



## CityGuy

Green Grass said:


> At least the wheel didn't fall off.


Didn't see any of your trucks today?


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass said:


> At least the wheel didn't fall off.


K richard


----------



## cbservicesllc

Green Grass said:


> At least the wheel didn't fall off.


Hahahahaha! Richard...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut said:


> K richard


Hahahaha.......

If I were CityGuy, I'd be ticked. In about the time it took Ryan Chev to make a key and program a fob, I tore off the deck of my trailer and put a new one on.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut said:


> K richard


I am definitely taking all my trailers apart this winter and checking everything... Just had $1,200 in brake repairs on my lawn trailer a couple weeks ago...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Hahahaha.......
> 
> If I were CityGuy, I'd be ticked. In about the time it took Ryan Chev to make a key and program a fob, I tore off the deck of my trailer and put a new one on.


Nice work! Self Tappers or Bolts?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I know I need to do the brakes on both 20ft trailers. Just not sure when I'll do it. It sure won't be dead of winter as I don't have a big heated shop. And I'm too dang busy now


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Lots of interest in the stuff I have for sale


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc said:


> Nice work! Self Tappers or Bolts?


Neither yet. I need a 2x4 tomorrow, I have 4.5" left and don't want to cut my last 2x10. Then I will run spacers and eat up the 1" between the 8 boards I put in tonight.

The boards are under lips, and the 4.5" along the side won't bother the guys tomorrow.

Probably get up early and run this 2x10 back, grab a 2x4.

But I will use self tappers.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow said:


> Lots of interest in the stuff I have for sale


What are you selling again?


----------



## Drakeslayer

cbservicesllc said:


> What are you selling again?


He hasn't posted a link yet.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Neither yet. I need a 2x4 tomorrow, I have 4.5" left and don't want to cut my last 2x10. Then I will run spacers and eat up the 1" between the 8 boards I put in tonight.
> 
> The boards are under lips, and the 4.5" along the side won't bother the guys tomorrow.
> 
> Probably get up early and run this 2x10 back, grab a 2x4.
> 
> But I will use self tappers.


Neither would a 1/2" gap between all the boards. #Fini****Already.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc said:


> What are you selling again?


https://rmn.craigslist.org/grd/5742652383.html


----------



## CityGuy

58° and clear


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12 said:


> Neither would a 1/2" gap between all the boards. #Fini****Already.


1/2" would have been too big for my taste.

Plus now I can go get actual trailer board screws that set down in the boards rather than hex head self tappers.

Plus put pressure on the boards to get them completely straight. In all honesty I would like to sell this trailer.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> 1/2" would have been too big for my taste.
> 
> Plus now I can go get actual trailer board screws that set down in the boards rather than hex head self tappers.
> 
> Plus put pressure on the boards to get them completely straight. In all honesty I would like to sell this trailer.


How much and how big


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow said:


> How much and how big


82" x 20'. New deck, new tires, newer brakes (need adjustment), new break away battery, overhead rack, side ramp.

$2,300.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Apparently only Felling can fix rear Felling doors.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Apparently only Felling can fix rear Felling doors.


Felling??? Why the hell am I talking about Felling?? I don't own a Felling anymore.

Apparently only Featherlite can only fix Featherlite doors.


----------



## IDST

70 and sunny here in Nashville


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> 82" x 20'. New deck, new tires, newer brakes (need adjustment), new break away battery, overhead rack, side ramp.
> 
> $2,300.


Can you hold it for me?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone know of a decent trailed parts place??


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc said:


> Can you hold it for me?


Say it's not so!


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc said:


> Can you hold it for me?


Hey hey hey me first


----------



## TKLAWN

Oh jeez


----------



## Green Grass

I wonder how Bano's wall is coming along.


----------



## qualitycut

Green Grass said:


> I wonder how Bano's wall is coming along.


Probably wont post because that drake guy was being mean


----------



## banonea

qualitycut said:


> Probably wont post because that drake guy was being mean


If my skin was that thin, i should have quit a long time ago.......in 5 years I will go snap a photo of the wall and send it to him......

As for the wall..........



250 + block stacked today by yours truly, had the boys out doing lawn care. Next is backfill the wall and grass seed then on to the damage i did to the grass. They decided not to do the small wall in front......... i am ok with that.


----------



## Drakeslayer

banonea said:


> If my skin was that thin, i should have quit a long time ago.......in 5 years I will go snap a photo of the wall and send it to him......
> 
> As for the wall..........
> 
> 
> 
> 250 + block stacked today by yours truly, had the boys out doing lawn care. Next is backfill the wall and grass seed then on to the damage i did to the grass. They decided not to do the small wall in front......... i am ok with that.


geo grid that you mentioned earlier? 3/4 clear?


----------



## banonea

Drakeslayer said:


> geo grid that you mentioned earlier? 3/4 clear?


do you mean the hole size? it was 4' wide with 3/4 square in black mesh. I got 1 strip in the 3 course of block and 1 in the 6 course. I also did a double stack drain tile to help the rock drain better. the guy a the block supplier I use here recommended it and for the few bucks it will be worth it


----------



## CityGuy

banonea said:


> If my skin was that thin, i should have quit a long time ago.......in 5 years I will go snap a photo of the wall and send it to him......
> 
> As for the wall..........
> 
> 
> 
> 250 + block stacked today by yours truly, had the boys out doing lawn care. Next is backfill the wall and grass seed then on to the damage i did to the grass. They decided not to do the small wall in front......... i am ok with that.


Looks good Bano.


----------



## CityGuy

68° clear and humid


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Tk must have a side gig


----------



## skorum03

Well, this guy is out of his mind.... http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/cto/5735551897.html


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03 said:


> Well, this guy is out of his mind.... http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/cto/5735551897.html


He had the paint sealed yearly? Does he mean waxed?


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> He had the paint sealed yearly? Does he mean waxed?


Not sure. I didn't feel the need to inquire as I would have hard time spending that on a nearly new truck let alone one that is 14 years old.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03 said:


> Well, this guy is out of his mind.... http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/cto/5735551897.html


It's the 7.3!!

With that said, yes he's nuts


----------



## cbservicesllc

skorum03 said:


> Well, this guy is out of his mind.... http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/cto/5735551897.html


He's high on drugs!


----------



## Bill1090

skorum03 said:


> Well, this guy is out of his mind.... http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/cto/5735551897.html


He had to of put one too many zeros.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090 said:


> He had to of put one too many zeros.


I don't know, the way you guys talk about your Fords, I think he didn't have enough zeros.


----------



## CityGuy

skorum03 said:


> Well, this guy is out of his mind.... http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/cto/5735551897.html


You can buy a brand new truck for that price.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090 said:


> He had to of put one too many zeros.


I don't think so, as he said he's firm on the price and doesn't need to sell it. Kinda odd it only has 39k on it


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03 said:


> Well, this guy is out of his mind.... http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/cto/5735551897.html


The under carriage looks funny. Those tires had recalls on them. And it's not even a lariat


----------



## qualitycut

banonea said:


> If my skin was that thin, i should have quit a long time ago.......in 5 years I will go snap a photo of the wall and send it to him......
> 
> As for the wall..........
> 
> 
> 
> 250 + block stacked today by yours truly, had the boys out doing lawn care. Next is backfill the wall and grass seed then on to the damage i did to the grass. They decided not to do the small wall in front......... i am ok with that.


What's holding the base row in? Looks like the base row is about the same height as the deck step?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well TK???? What do you have to say for yourself??



jimslawnsnow said:


> Tk must have a side gig


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Well TK???? What do you have to say for yourself??


Doh Kay!


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> He had the paint sealed yearly? Does he mean waxed?


Why yes, yes he does...the *paint sealant* sounds more and more like, uh, *car* wax. In fact, *paint sealant* is nothing more than a polymer-based *car*"wax" that seals better and lasts longer than traditional carnauba-based waxes.


----------



## Doughboy12

Pretty big light show going on here...attm


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

No rain here. Looks like I miss out tonight.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> No rain here. Looks like I miss out tonight.


Rained here pretty good...


----------



## CityGuy

66° overcast and humid


----------



## jimslawnsnow

We ended up with an inch of rain from last night. Drove back from zumbrota watching the light show. It's been many years since I drove in while it's lighting out at night. We'll any distance anyway


----------



## banonea

Mulch time today. Lets see how much we can do in a day.........


----------



## CityGuy

Misting at times in Albertville.


----------



## andersman02

Just got pulled over on 13 by Rock hard by a Cvi. Got red flaged for front tires, hoping to wait till after this job to fix but looks like I'll be getting road side to fix em.


----------



## ryde307

Anyone looking for a Boss 9' 2" V. Flat top. A couple years old. Going on CL soon. Also have a mount wiring ect. I believe the mount is for a mid 2000 super duty. it's an extra. I would confirm the mount if interested.
$3300 for the plow $400 for mount and wiring.

Also have some exmark walk behind sweepers. They work great up to 4" of snow. Clean to bare pavement. 36" Wide. $2100 Each.

Aerator for a steiner or ventrac.

Toro 824 2 stage snow blowers. 2-3 of them. Clean hardly used. $625 each.

Possibly a 9' Boss skid plow. W/wings. If interested we could discuss further.

All located in Hopkins


----------



## IMAGE

Hey MN guys how about some free beer this Sunday? Here's a link to my post about it in case you missed it. http://www.plowsite.com/threads/free-beer-sunday-in-minneapolis.167467/


----------



## ryde307

Selling fertilizer if anyone is interested. 16-0-3 2% iron poly coated slow release. Clean and flows well. Prefer to sell by the pallet. 40- 50lb bags $575 a pallet. or $16 a bag if not by the pallet.


----------



## banonea

ryde307 said:


> Anyone looking for a Boss 9' 2" V. Flat top. A couple years old. Going on CL soon. Also have a mount wiring ect. I believe the mount is for a mid 2000 super duty. it's an extra. I would confirm the mount if interested.
> $3300 for the plow $400 for mount and wiring.
> 
> Also have some exmark walk behind sweepers. They work great up to 4" of snow. Clean to bare pavement. 36" Wide. $2100 Each.
> 
> Aerator for a steiner or ventrac.
> 
> Toro 824 2 stage snow blowers. 2-3 of them. Clean hardly used. $625 each.
> 
> Possibly a 9' Boss skid plow. W/wings. If interested we could discuss further.
> 
> All located in Hopkins


Got to wait for a couple weeks but i may be interested in the v plow. The dump I bought from jilmlawn is set up for a boss


----------



## banonea

It's getting a workout today Jim, this is just one of the 10 loads that we've done so far


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea said:


> It's getting a workout today Jim, this is just one of the 10 loads that we've done so far


Forgot to tell you I have the back cover for the wheel if you want it.

Looks good. We've had it loaded really good before


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well today was a good day. Tore both doors off the dump trailer


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu said:


> Well today was a good day. Tore both doors off the dump trailer


Just finally fixed mine


----------



## banonea

65 yards in today and many more tomorrow........


----------



## SnoFarmer

unit28 said:


> Possible 30's to low 40's eom.......


You got it.
Border Countery saw 39° 
Only down to 52° here.


----------



## Mistifier

Drakeslayer said:


> Yeah, these never had a chance to get to SD or Nebraska


I love chasing the white ones too!


----------



## banonea

qualitycut said:


> What's holding the base row in? Looks like the base row is about the same height as the deck step?


base row is about 6" below the steps. the base row is sitting on the class 5 rock


----------



## Drakeslayer

banonea said:


> 65 yards in today and many more tomorrow........


Did you finish the wall?


----------



## Drakeslayer

Mistifier said:


> I love chasing the white ones too!


How did you find this pic? It must be 1000 pages back.


----------



## banonea

Drakeslayer said:


> Did you finish the wall?


Still working on it
Groundis too wet to run the skid for backfill


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut said:


> Just finally fixed mine


This is the second time now. already had new hindge and hooks welded on. Now completely tore the tops off both doors. Gonna have 4 hindges on each door now


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea said:


> 65 yards in today and many more tomorrow........


If that's where I think it is... I used to live there.


----------



## CityGuy

60° and clear, Humid


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea said:


> 65 yards in today and many more tomorrow........


Quit spending money on those properties. I can't get Kelly to approve anything on mine.


----------



## banonea

Doughboy12 said:


> If that's where I think it is... I used to live there.


Essex


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Quit spending money on those properties. I can't get Kelly to approve anything on mine.


We were supposed to do it in the spring last year, took till Aug 1 to get approval for it.......


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea said:


> Essex


That's the one. Of course it was half the size when I lived there. NE top corner of the SW most building...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea said:


> We were supposed to do it in the spring last year, took till Aug 1 to get approval for it.......


I can't even get approval for a $200 dead tree removal.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> I can't even get approval for a $200 dead tree removal.


Kelly told me I could spend $20,000. She must just not like you.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307 said:


> Kelly told me I could spend $20,000. She must just not like you.


Are you repairing a milling machine for Kelly?


----------



## ryde307

Anyone need some rock or sand hauled? Our dump is done today and would like to run it still. It's close to Barton in Maple Grove. But could run anywhere


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Productive week considering being short one guy for most of the week. Finished everything except one place. Then on to finishing a landscape project before more rain hits and maybe do a small one depending on time. I also need to finish stuff around the house as well. I haven't mowed in a few weeks


----------



## CityGuy

55° and clear


----------



## banonea

53° here. Wouldn't hurt my feelings is it stayed around this all day......


----------



## ryde307

Anyone get salt pricing for this year yet?


----------



## TKLAWN

91° and humid
Orlando Fl

killin me


----------



## qualitycut

TKLAWN said:


> 91° and humid
> Orlando Fl
> 
> killin me


Ick......


----------



## Green Grass

TKLAWN said:


> 91° and humid
> Orlando Fl
> 
> killin me


Saw your dad standing on the side of Hwy 5 leaning on a trimmer.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass said:


> Saw your dad standing on the side of Hwy 5 leaning on a trimmer.


I saw a ford on 5 with the hood up also


----------



## qualitycut

Drakeslayer said:


> I saw a ford on 5 with the hood up also


Get the cafe out of here!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

60° and light drizzle


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer said:


> I saw a ford on 5 with the hood up also


Normal.


----------



## TKLAWN

Green Grass said:


> Saw your dad standing on the side of Hwy 5 leaning on a trimmer.


Sounds about right.


----------



## IDST

ryde307 said:


> Anyone get salt pricing for this year yet?


$87.30 clear lane
$74.35 regular
delivered


----------



## banonea

IDST said:


> $87.30 clear lane
> $74.35 regular
> delivered


Wonder what they get to deliver to Rochester?


----------



## IDST

banonea said:


> Wonder what they get to deliver to Rochester?


Probably about the same.


----------



## IDST

Any opinions on the Kubota M5-111 vs a JD 5100M?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

IDST said:


> Any opinions on the Kubota M5-111 vs a JD 5100M?


I'll let you know if I can see it in a couple of days at the dealer. Gonna go talk to my dealer
Gonna have a hard time not just picking up another $10,000 truck though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I always love going to bed as it's still drizzling out. You know waking up that grass is going to be soaked.

I think we're screwed for the rest of the year now.


----------



## SnoFarmer

*Minnesota Temperature Conversion Chart*

50 Fahrenheit (10 C)
New Yorkers try to turn on the heat.
Minnesotans plant gardens.

40 Fahrenheit (4.4 C)
Californians shiver uncontrollably
Minnesotans sunbathe.

35 Fahrenheit (1.6 C)
Italian Cars won't start
Minnesotans drive with the windows down.

32 Fahrenheit (0 C)
Distilled water freezes
Minnesotans water gets thicker.

0 Fahrenheit (-17.9 C)
New York City landlords finally turn on the heat.
Minnesotans have the last cookout of the season.

-40 Fahrenheit (-40 C)
Hollywood disintegrates.
Minnesotans rent some videos.

-60 Fahrenheit (-51 C)
Mt. St. Helen's freezes.
Minnesota Girl Scouts sell cookies door-to-door.

-100 Fahrenheit (-73 C)
Santa Claus abandons the North Pole
Minnesotans pull down their earflaps.

-173 Fahrenheit (-114 C)
Ethyl alcohol freezes.
Minnesotans get frustrated when they can't thaw the keg.

-459.4 Fahrenheit (-273 C)
Absolute zero; all atomic motion stops.
Minnesotans start asking, "cold enough for ya?"

-500 Fahrenheit (-295 C)
Hell freezes over.
The Vikings win the Super Bowl


----------



## CityGuy

SnoFarmer said:


> *Minnesota Temperature Conversion Chart*
> 
> 50 Fahrenheit (10 C)
> New Yorkers try to turn on the heat.
> Minnesotans plant gardens.
> 
> 40 Fahrenheit (4.4 C)
> Californians shiver uncontrollably
> Minnesotans sunbathe.
> 
> 35 Fahrenheit (1.6 C)
> Italian Cars won't start
> Minnesotans drive with the windows down.
> 
> 32 Fahrenheit (0 C)
> Distilled water freezes
> Minnesotans water gets thicker.
> 
> 0 Fahrenheit (-17.9 C)
> New York City landlords finally turn on the heat.
> Minnesotans have the last cookout of the season.
> 
> -40 Fahrenheit (-40 C)
> Hollywood disintegrates.
> Minnesotans rent some videos.
> 
> -60 Fahrenheit (-51 C)
> Mt. St. Helen's freezes.
> Minnesota Girl Scouts sell cookies door-to-door.
> 
> -100 Fahrenheit (-73 C)
> Santa Claus abandons the North Pole
> Minnesotans pull down their earflaps.
> 
> -173 Fahrenheit (-114 C)
> Ethyl alcohol freezes.
> Minnesotans get frustrated when they can't thaw the keg.
> 
> -459.4 Fahrenheit (-273 C)
> Absolute zero; all atomic motion stops.
> Minnesotans start asking, "cold enough for ya?"
> 
> -500 Fahrenheit (-295 C)
> Hell freezes over.
> The Vikings win the Super Bowl


Very true.


----------



## CityGuy

65° cloudy and drizzle in spots.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> I always love going to bed as it's still drizzling out. You know waking up that grass is going to be soaked.
> 
> I think we're screwed for the rest of the year now.


Nah, just get the baggers ready

hints of fall........


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> I always love going to bed as it's still drizzling out. You know waking up that grass is going to be soaked.
> 
> I think we're screwed for the rest of the year now.


Yeah, amen to that... I think it's an uphill battle the rest of the year... almost think I put my guys on straight 10's, start the list over as soon as they're done


----------



## jimslawnsnow




----------



## SnoFarmer

Did anyone go to the "show" snow expo ?


----------



## CityGuy

69° and clear


----------



## CityGuy

Lots of lighting to the west northwest.


----------



## ryde307

IDST said:


> $87.30 clear lane
> $74.35 regular
> delivered


Who is this through?


----------



## qualitycut

Have a ford super duty tonneau cover for sale if anyone is interested


----------



## banonea

qualitycut said:


> Have a ford super duty tonneau cover for sale if anyone is interested


Is it a tri fold


----------



## IDST

ryde307 said:


> Who is this through?


I can't tell you that!

J/K

Holicky Trucking out of Fairbault. One of my customers is an upper level guy at cargill and hooked me up with them. I think it's good pricing especially delivered.


----------



## ryde307

IDST said:


> I can't tell you that!
> 
> J/K
> 
> Holicky Trucking out of Fairbault. One of my customers is an upper level guy at cargill and hooked me up with them. I think it's good pricing especially delivered.


It is. I have got it from them in the past.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307 said:


> It is. I have got it from them in the past.


I wonder how far they will deliver for that price.


----------



## IDST

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> I wonder how far they will deliver for that price.


I got it to Golden Valley for that price.


----------



## CityGuy

Wow the mosquitos have gotten bad the past few days. They're even out in the middle of the day.


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut said:


> Have a ford super duty tonneau cover for sale if anyone is interested


What kind is it? Mine is starting to rip


----------



## NorthernProServ

CityGuy said:


> Wow the mosquitos have gotten bad the past few days. They're even out in the middle of the day.


This......


----------



## NorthernProServ

Nice lightning show to the north


----------



## banonea

Wall is back filled. Getting close to done, just got ramps, rock and repair the yard........


----------



## NorthernProServ

That line sure filled in to the west, will be pouring here in less then 5 mins it looks like.


----------



## andersman02

Project pics! 140' long wall, I officially hate walls now. 1st row such a pain


----------



## banonea

andersman02 said:


> Project pics! 140' long wall, I officially hate walls now. 1st row such a pain


looks good and yes it is.........


----------



## IMAGE

Hey guys I've been at the Minneapolis convention center the last two days for the PWX show. I gotta say this is the best show I've been to in 5 years. If you're around you should stop in Tuesday 10-2 and check it out. Tuesday is the final day of the show.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Wow, 2.5" of rain.


----------



## cbservicesllc

andersman02 said:


> Project pics! 140' long wall, I officially hate walls now. 1st row such a pain


What kind of block is that? Keystone?


----------



## CityGuy

66° and cloudy.1.5"
in the rain gauge this morning


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Z


IDST said:


> I got it to Golden Valley for that price.





IMAGE said:


> Hey guys I've been at the Minneapolis convention center the last two days for the PWX show. I gotta say this is the best show I've been to in 5 years. If you're around you should stop in Tuesday 10-2 and check it out. Tuesday is the final day of the show.


10-2...... AM??? Cause I'm pretty sure everyone here is fighting the rain/dew and can't give up 4 hours in the middle of the day. Just saying.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Z
> 
> 10-2...... AM??? Cause I'm pretty sure everyone here is fighting the rain/dew and can't give up 4 hours in the middle of the day. Just saying.


The shows for public and government workers so they need a coordinated to make them get a free lunch and be the least productive for the whole day.

That way they can't start anything great in the morning because they need to go to the show and they can't start anything in the afternoon because it's too late.

He was giving away free beer on Sunday even with that I wonder how many public workers actually went on a Sunday for a show getting overtime at all.


----------



## IDST

What is a PWX show



IMAGE said:


> Hey guys I've been at the Minneapolis convention center the last two days for the PWX show. I gotta say this is the best show I've been to in 5 years. If you're around you should stop in Tuesday 10-2 and check it out. Tuesday is the final day of the show.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gonna say Public Works? Pwx. And then for the weekend it means public as in general public.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu said:


> What kind is it? Mine is starting to rip


One with a ford logo from ford. Less than 2 years old


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Z
> 
> 10-2...... AM??? Cause I'm pretty sure everyone here is fighting the rain/dew and can't give up 4 hours in the middle of the day. Just saying.


Im sure a few people can.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> 10-2...... AM??? Cause I'm pretty sure everyone here is fighting the rain/dew and can't give up 4 hours in the middle of the day. Just saying.


He doesn't realize most of us aren't government employees...


----------



## qualitycut

Also will have mount and wiring for a blizzard/ western plow. Just need to add the from adapter to make it work with the blizzard.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut said:


> Also will have mount and wiring for a blizzard/ western plow. Just need to add the from adapter to make it work with the blizzard.


Finally switching to boss huh?


----------



## qualitycut

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Finally switching to boss huh?


Would never go back


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut said:


> Would never go back


To Blizzard?? I know, right??


----------



## andersman02

cbservicesllc said:


> What kind of block is that? Keystone?


Yeah Compac. Not sure if I'd use again, really not a huge fan of the pins and hallow core


----------



## cbservicesllc

Thought it was supposed to start getting cooler...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc said:


> Thought it was supposed to start getting cooler...


Just asked the guys at Site One why they had the humidity cranked up so high.


----------



## Polarismalibu




----------



## mnlefty




----------



## IDST

qualitycut said:


> Also will have mount and wiring for a blizzard/ western plow. Just need to add the from adapter to make it work with the blizzard.


I need a mount for my 16 but I've got the wires. Bolts where being a pain in the rear when I traded in the 14 so just left mount on truck. saved the wiring.


----------



## Polarismalibu

One of you plow in montrose? A friend has land looking for someone to plow out his polebarn


----------



## qualitycut

Picked up my truck today and i had to fricken wait 45 min from the time they took it off the transport and detail it till i got to take it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut said:


> Picked up my truck today and i had to fricken wait 45 min from the time they took it off the transport and detail it till i got to take it.


1st World Problems...


----------



## TKLAWN

qualitycut said:


> Picked up my truck today and i had to fricken wait 45 min from the time they took it off the transport and detail it till i got to take it.


Must have went to Buffalo....


----------



## qualitycut

cbservicesllc said:


> 1st World Problems...


The GM was even out there wiping it down!


----------



## IDST

Any one have an extra skid or truck they want to put to work this winter. In Brooklyn Park, St. Louis Park, Plymouth or **** Rapids? 
Or know of any one.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu said:


> One of you plow in montrose? A friend has land looking for someone to plow out his polebarn


Green Grass is in Waverly


----------



## qualitycut

Possibly what are you looking for?


IDST said:


> Any one have an extra skid or truck they want to put to work this winter. In Brooklyn Park, St. Louis Park, Plymouth or **** Rapids?
> Or know of any one.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

53 F, Dew Point 53. No wind. Another wonderful morning to cut grass.


----------



## CityGuy

56° and clear


----------



## banonea

56° here. Should get lots done today....

Looks like the wife and I and another couple are going to ride up to Duluth this weekend. Never been up there before, anything we should check out . Going to drop back in on the WI side on the way home....... should be a great ride.


----------



## SnoFarmer

northern 53 is a playground for deer.
The Wi highway patrol has been out in force lately enforcing the speed limit with their "speed wave", if you see one patrol car, you missed the unmarked truck, suv, and a car or 2. fyi.,

If you staying in Duluth, skyline boulevard is a nice sinec ride over looking the town lake, bay, then a cruise up to two harbors or...Id go a few miles past maybe a hr and go to palisade head, you came this far why not? take the scenic road, as it goes right along the lake shore.

canal-park is very touristy and $$, but ya might as well take a look at the lift bridge and canal,


----------



## IDST

qualitycut said:


> Possibly what are you looking for?


I might have a storage place in Eagan and Woodbury for you if interested. I've got a meeting with the district manager Thursday to find out for sure if I got them.

You'd think they would want to make up their minds by now but I guess they think if they let you know by October a guy can find subs in time.


----------



## NorthernProServ

If this was the last year we cut grass mainly, fine by me.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ said:


> If this was the last year we cut grass mainly, fine by me.


Trying to shrink maintenance?


----------



## cbservicesllc

IDST said:


> I might have a storage place in Eagan and Woodbury for you if interested. I've got a meeting with the district manager Thursday to find out for sure if I got them.
> 
> You'd think they would want to make up their minds by now but I guess they think if they let you know by October a guy can find subs in time.


Of course! They let you know and the next day it snows, why couldn't you handle that??? Thumbs Up


----------



## banonea

SnoFarmer said:


> northern 53 is a playground for deer.
> The Wi highway patrol has been out in force lately enforcing the speed limit with their "speed wave", if you see one patrol car, you missed the unmarked truck, suv, and a car or 2. fyi.,
> 
> If you staying in Duluth, skyline boulevard is a nice sinec ride over looking the town lake, bay, then a cruise up to two harbors or...Id go a few miles past maybe a hr and go to palisade head, you came this far why not? take the scenic road, as it goes right along the lake shore.
> 
> canal-park is very touristy and $$, but ya might as well take a look at the lift bridge and canal,


Cool thanks for the info


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ said:


> If this was the last year we cut grass mainly, fine by me.


Diddo...........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut said:


> Diddo...........


Typo??


----------



## qualitycut

IDST said:


> I might have a storage place in Eagan and Woodbury for you if interested. I've got a meeting with the district manager Thursday to find out for sure if I got them.
> 
> You'd think they would want to make up their minds by now but I guess they think if they let you know by October a guy can find subs in time.


Let me know


----------



## IMAGE

cbservicesllc said:


> He doesn't realize most of us aren't government employees...


Sure I do! I do snow removal as well as sell equipment. I started on this site a long time ago and know we've all gotta make hay when the sun shines. As a snow removal guy I really liked the stuff at this show. I'm sure a lot of members here would of enjoyed it too. Lots of big trucks, big blades, cool sidewalk machines, and some of the more niche equipment that some guys make great money providing summer services with... Like spraying equipment, asphalt repair, and trenching equipment. I'm sure that anyone looking to grow their business into any specific service could of made some great contacts and got some great ideas at this show. It took up 3 halls in the Convention Center, there was something for everyone!


----------



## ryde307

IMAGE said:


> Sure I do! I do snow removal as well as sell equipment. I started on this site a long time ago and know we've all gotta make hay when the sun shines. As a snow removal guy I really liked the stuff at this show. I'm sure a lot of members here would of enjoyed it too. Lots of big trucks, big blades, cool sidewalk machines, and some of the more niche equipment that some guys make great money providing summer services with... Like spraying equipment, asphalt repair, and trenching equipment. I'm sure that anyone looking to grow their business into any specific service could of made some great contacts and got some great ideas at this show. It took up 3 halls in the Convention Center, there was something for everyone!


I'm sure it was a good show. I was going to go but my day got adjusted and couldn't make it. I went to the ConExpo in Las Vegas a could years ago and will be going again this year. It's every 3 years. The biggest convention in the world. Not much that pertains to what we do but fun to talk to others and see everything.


----------



## IDST

ryde307 said:


> I'm sure it was a good show. I was going to go but my day got adjusted and couldn't make it. I went to the ConExpo in Las Vegas a could years ago and will be going again this year. It's every 3 years. The biggest convention in the world. Not much that pertains to what we do but fun to talk to others and see everything.


We will have to get together out there. Wife an I are going as well. Probably get a blizzard while we are there.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Jeez they need bigger tanks on pickups. Have filled up everyday from damn near empty this week.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu said:


> Jeez they need bigger tanks on pickups. Have filled up everyday from damn near empty this week.


And people think I drive around a lot...


----------



## CityGuy

56° and clear


----------



## IDST

58 and mostly clear


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc said:


> Trying to shrink maintenance?


Something like that


----------



## banonea

Wall is done.......


Homeowner decided on pea rock. Turned out real nice in my opinion....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You here TK???


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu said:


> Jeez they need bigger tanks on pickups. Have filled up everyday from damn near empty this week.


Mine said 500 till e


----------



## IMAGE

Polarismalibu said:


> Jeez they need bigger tanks on pickups. Have filled up everyday from damn near empty this week.


I agree! I would love a 50-70 gallon tank that was built in and didn't take up bed space like an auxiliary tank!


----------



## IMAGE

80mph across SD pulling a loaded trailer... 8mpg with the Cummins. Goes fast!


----------



## CityGuy

55° and clear


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> You here TK???


Didn't make it.
What did you think?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN said:


> Didn't make it.
> What did you think?


Pretty cool place. The big doors were open the whole game, you could feel a breeze blowing around.

Kinda wish I went to a day game, but the lighting they do when they score a touchdown is pretty cool with flashing the lights and other stuff.

Hell of a walk up the lower level when start at row 1 and walk up to the concourse.

#mixinasalad


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Pretty cool place. The big doors were open the whole game, you could feel a breeze blowing around.
> 
> Kinda wish I went to a day game, but the lighting they do when they score a touchdown is pretty cool with flashing the lights and other stuff.
> 
> Hell of a walk up the lower level when start at row 1 and walk up to the concourse.
> 
> #mixinasalad


Yeah that's what I noticed last week when I was there... Heck of a walk up those stairs...


----------



## NorthernProServ

Next week looks cafed


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ said:


> Next week looks cafed


At least customers will see it raining and know why we are behind, unlike now where they don't see the grass being soaked until 11 am even though it's sunny all morning.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> At least customers will see it raining and know why we are behind, unlike now where they don't see the grass being soaked until 11 am even though it's sunny all morning.


Very true.....


----------



## IDST

who here plows gas stations? good, bad, stay away? Not open overnight. Open at 5am


----------



## banonea

IDST said:


> who here plows gas stations? good, bad, stay away? Not open overnight. Open at 5am


Stay away from the tank fill spots......... heard some bad stories.

I dont do any. To much traffic


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> At least customers will see it raining and know why we are behind, unlike now where they don't see the grass being soaked until 11 am even though it's sunny all morning.


OR quick 1.5" of snow at 5 AM


----------



## CityGuy

IDST said:


> who here plows gas stations? good, bad, stay away? Not open overnight. Open at 5am


I use to plow Holidays. Some were easy and others were a pain. Take a look and make sure they have a place to put the snow. Landscaping at some meant all the snow had to go to one spot. Also consider ddaytime open ups. Those could be a pain I'm the butt with customers being in the way.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

IDST said:


> who here plows gas stations? good, bad, stay away? Not open overnight. Open at 5am


I do 3. You know my number.


----------



## CityGuy

60° clear and windy in Brainerd


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sam Bradford to the Vikings??


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Sam Bradford to the Vikings??


for a 1st and a 4th. guarantee this guy is injured by week 4... this is a prime example of why you don't drink and go to qbtrader.com


----------



## albhb3

I see they found jacob wetterling as well fry the sum*****


----------



## SnoFarmer

albhb3 said:


> I see they found jacob wetterling as well fry the sum*****


 Yea, but slowly turn up the juice, to bad mn doesn't have the death penalty,
Andmn is so liberal they will paroll most murders that get "life" after 32yrs

I thought they found Jacobs DNA on a jacket a couple of years ago, but need more
" evidence"


----------



## albhb3

SnoFarmer said:


> Yea, but slowly turn up the juice, to bad mn doesn't have the death penalty,
> Andmn is so liberal they will paroll most murders that get "life" after 32yrs
> 
> I thought they found Jacobs DNA on a jacket a couple of years ago, but need more
> " evidence"


nah just put the dry biscuit on his head it worked in the green mile right... or just some good ole prison justice the guards would gladly turn their backs on this pos


----------



## SnoFarmer

albhb3 said:


> nah just put the dry biscuit on his head it worked in the green mile right... or just some good ole prison justice the guards would gladly turn their backs on this pos


Yea I'd be on board, if bubba, and the boys bent him over 3 times a day...with out lube


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnoFarmer said:


> Yea I'd be on board, if bubba, and the boys bent him over 3 times a day...with out lube


I bet they will... I could imagine him "hanging himself" too... Same for that piece of crap that took that 5 year old girl...


----------



## albhb3

cbservicesllc said:


> I bet they will... I could imagine him "hanging himself" too... Same for that piece of crap that took that 5 year old girl...


that's too good how about start with removing the toe nails let both of them sit for a day then just start with the furthest joints out one by one


----------



## TKLAWN

albhb3 said:


> for a 1st and a 4th. guarantee this guy is injured by week 4... this is a prime example of why you don't drink and go to qbtrader.com


Typical uneducated Packer comment.


----------



## CityGuy

63° and cloudy


----------



## unit28

Moving sale.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28 said:


> Moving sale.......


You guys moving?


----------



## unit28

Going north getting out of our rental

Some stuff for
irrigation
hunting/ camping

as long as the weather holds, it's next weekend


----------



## unit28

This would be interesting as in.....when it gets cold


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28 said:


> View attachment 166160
> This would be interesting as in.....when it gets cold


That's interesting as is.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28 said:


> View attachment 166160
> This would be interesting as in.....when it gets cold


Of course... why wouldn't the bullseye be on us...


----------



## CityGuy

65° cloudy and windy


----------



## TKLAWN

Nice day for mowing☹


----------



## banonea

Had a great weekeng riding. Made it ti the Canadian border and found some great roads. Sitting in the AmericInn in Cloquet and it is raining it's ass off. Going to sit it out here for a while...............


----------



## unit28

We're coming...............

Low Temp Ely, Ely Airport
33.1° F


----------



## SnoFarmer

must have warmed up quickly its, 63*F at the Ely Airport at the moment

& its 62*F in Dull


----------



## unit28

SnoFarmer said:


> must have warmed up quickly its, 63*F at the Ely Airport at the moment
> 
> & its 62*F in Dull


That was yesterday night time into yesterday morning


----------



## SnoFarmer

cool,
i was thinking withall his rain they could have gotten a couple of inches of snow.


----------



## CityGuy

Flood Watch issues. 2 to 3 inches of rain through Wednesday night likely with up to 5 possible. Just Think if that was snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy said:


> Flood Watch issues. 2 to 3 inches of rain through Wednesday night likely with up to 5 possible. Just Think if that was snow.


If it was snow it wouldn't happen. Just like every other time they hype a big storm


----------



## qualitycut

Loving this 17.


----------



## Doughboy12

qualitycut said:


> Loving this 17.


Sorry to hear about your dog...


----------



## CityGuy

73° fog and mist


----------



## CityGuy

One heck of a light show our this morning.


----------



## CityGuy

Steady light rain in Otsego.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Going to put on my mask, snorkel and swim fins and start mowing. Watch my "rooster tails" of water off my tires!!! Yeeee Haaaa!


----------



## IDST

What piece of equipment would ya'all use for 48" sidewalks. About 3,000 feet worth. 15 feet long up to 300?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

IDST said:


> What piece of equipment would ya'all use for 48" sidewalks. About 3,000 feet worth. 15 feet long up to 300?


AWS garden tractor with a broom or blower for deep snow


----------



## qualitycut

Heres a pic


----------



## IDST

qualitycut said:


> Heres a pic


sweet. wish the 14 would've made it three more months


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

IDST said:


> What piece of equipment would ya'all use for 48" sidewalks. About 3,000 feet worth. 15 feet long up to 300?


John Deere 3039r, with a cab, loader blower. I know of someone that might sell one.


----------



## CityGuy

68° and overcast


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gonna be hard to keep starting at 7 pretty soon. Just too dark.


----------



## banonea

No mowing today, looks like a shop day.........


----------



## CityGuy

Apparently people either don't read signs or Think we are kidding about the road being closed. 4 signs and a reader board on either side of the job site yet they still drive down here and ask if its really closed.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

qualitycut said:


> Heres a pic





qualitycut said:


> Heres a pic


Now drive a 16 Chevy behind it and take a pic. The body lines look pretty similar


----------



## NorthernProServ

Cafe this rain......Well 75% of our customers just got a email saying we are not making it there this week.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ said:


> Cafe this rain......Well 75% of our customers just got a email saying we are not making it there this week.


I don't have an email for 95% of mine. They can just wait or find someone else. Grass I mowed yesterday grew about an inch


----------



## jimslawnsnow

A place called wondering when we'll service the property. Ummmmm. It's only been a week today and if you haven't noticed it's kinda wet


----------



## NorthernProServ

jimslawnsnow said:


> A place called wondering when we'll service the property. Ummmmm. It's only been a week today and if you haven't noticed it's kinda wet


Just took a call and they wanted to know why 3 out of the 4 last mows had a lengthy grass charge.....they said it has not been raining that much!?!?!?

I was trying not to answer like a smart ass, but it was almost impossible not too.


----------



## CityGuy

63° and a few clouds


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ said:


> Just took a call and they wanted to know why 3 out of the 4 last mows had a lengthy grass charge.....they said it has not been raining that much!?!?!?
> 
> I was trying not to answer like a smart ass, but it was almost impossible not too.


Lengthy grass charge?

Am I missing something here?


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Lengthy grass charge?
> 
> Am I missing something here?


I thought I was the only one...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

The ones who mowed yesterday sure made a mess. Mud tracks and clumps every where


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow said:


> The ones who mowed yesterday sure made a mess. Mud tracks and clumps every where


You mean like this???


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Lengthy grass charge?
> 
> Am I missing something here?


Goes for all of our residential, if we double cut and/or blow the grass, extra 10 bucks per cut. Bigger ones are 20 bucks extra. If they don't want to pay it, then it gets cut 1 time and looks like ****.


----------



## qualitycut

NorthernProServ said:


> Goes for all of our residential, if we double cut and/or blow the grass, extra 10 bucks per cut. Bigger ones are 20 bucks extra. If they don't want to pay it, then it gets cut 1 time and looks like ****.


Weird....... we just make it look nice. Its a given that its not always going to take just 1 cut.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ said:


> Goes for all of our residential, if we double cut and/or blow the grass, extra 10 bucks per cut. Bigger ones are 20 bucks extra. If they don't want to pay it, then it gets cut 1 time and looks like ****.


I'd never get away with that. I just charge a higher rate or try to if I know it gets over fertilized and watered.

Bagging is extra though for me


----------



## NorthernProServ

qualitycut said:


> Weird....... we just make it look nice. Its a given that its not always going to take just 1 cut.


Exactly, to make it look nice it takes more time...more time = more money.

If they dont like the charge, they opt out.


----------



## NorthernProServ

jimslawnsnow said:


> I'd never get away with that. I just charge a higher rate or try to if I know it gets over fertilized and watered.
> 
> Bagging is extra though for me


Right but that is a guessing game, charge a higher rate trying to figure out if its going to grow 6" or 2" in a week.

The extra charge is listed on there service agreement.

Just had someone email today thinking a fall cleanup is include in there mowing price of 35.00 per week. I told them nope, its 290.00 for two visits, they flipped out and had to talk to the husband. She called me back 3 mins later and said the price sounds good, sign them up.....some people.


----------



## CityGuy

63° and light rain


----------



## banonea

No mowing today........:realmad:


----------



## NorthernProServ

Raining here too


----------



## cbservicesllc

My guys should be done this afternoon, about 3-4 hours behind... Not bad considering the day off Monday and all the rain...

Nice having a solid crew finally since my mom passed away yesterday...


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc said:


> My guys should be done this afternoon, about 3-4 hours behind... Not bad considering the day off Monday and all the rain...
> 
> Nice having a solid crew finally since my mom passed away yesterday...


Sorry for your loss sir...........prayers


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just enough rain to make stuff wet here.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

CB. Strength to you and your family.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc said:


> My guys should be done this afternoon, about 3-4 hours behind... Not bad considering the day off Monday and all the rain...
> 
> Nice having a solid crew finally since my mom passed away yesterday...


Sorry to hear that. I had to read it twice to make sure I read it correctly


----------



## Greenery

Sorry for your loss cb.


----------



## unit28

Sorry for your loss cb


----------



## CityGuy

Sorry to hear CB


----------



## TKLAWN

Prayers to your family CB.


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc said:


> My guys should be done this afternoon, about 3-4 hours behind... Not bad considering the day off Monday and all the rain...
> 
> Nice having a solid crew finally since my mom passed away yesterday...


Sorry to hear man


----------



## banonea

looking for opinions'''''
Thinking about buying a diesel for the next truck. want a 1 ton 4 door but not sure what brand. what are the pros and cons of the brands. do all of them offer lifetime warranty..........and GO


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea said:


> looking for opinions'''''
> Thinking about buying a diesel for the next truck. want a 1 ton 4 door but not sure what brand. what are the pros and cons of the brands. do all of them offer lifetime warranty..........and GO


Go see Quality's Dad.....end of story.

Coming from a GMC guy.


----------



## CityGuy

56° and partly cloudy


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like a good day to go burn a house in Andover.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea said:


> looking for opinions'''''
> Thinking about buying a diesel for the next truck. want a 1 ton 4 door but not sure what brand. what are the pros and cons of the brands. do all of them offer lifetime warranty..........and GO


I am nott sure on the 1 tons but on my 1/2 ton 3 years or 36000 bumper to bumper and lifetime driveline. If you are going 4 door get the full 4 door not the small 4 door.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Doughboy12 said:


> Go see Quality's Dad.....end of story.
> 
> Coming from a GMC guy.


OR he can buy my 15' 6.7 with 28k and I'll go see quality's dad for a 17' 

It's 3/36k bumper to bumper, and I believe diesel engine is 5 year/ 100k


----------



## Doughboy12

NorthernProServ said:


> OR he can buy my 15' 6.7 with 28k and I'll go see quality's dad for a 17'
> 
> It's 3/36k bumper to bumper, and I believe diesel engine is 5 year/ 100k


You would probably tack on a long tread charge though...

I kid....I kid.


----------



## banonea

NorthernProServ said:


> OR he can buy my 15' 6.7 with 28k and I'll go see quality's dad for a 17'
> 
> It's 3/36k bumper to bumper, and I believe diesel engine is 5 year/ 100k


price?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea said:


> looking for opinions'''''
> Thinking about buying a diesel for the next truck. want a 1 ton 4 door but not sure what brand. what are the pros and cons of the brands. do all of them offer lifetime warranty..........and GO


Go drive each one, then go see quality's dad cause you're already happy with Fords. No real reason to change.

I would tout Dodge, but they are no longer $1000's less, so go drive each one and see what you want to live in.

FWIW, the lifetime MaxCare warranty from Dodge is $3200. Last time I bought a diesel you could not get the bumper to bumper warranty on the diesel.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12 said:


> Go see Quality's Dad.....end of story.
> 
> Coming from a GMC guy.


This is true... If you like Ford, go see him, you won't be disappointed...

I got like 150,000 mile warranty for an extra 2500 or something, I don't recall the specifics, but figure it would more than cover as long as I own the truck...

And Thank You everyone for the thoughts for my mom... I really appreciate it


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Go drive each one, then go see quality's dad cause you're already happy with Fords. No real reason to change.
> 
> I would tout Dodge, but they are no longer $1000's less, so go drive each one and see what you want to live in.
> 
> FWIW, the lifetime MaxCare warranty from Dodge is $3200. Last time I bought a diesel you could not get the bumper to bumper warranty on the diesel.


How is the new ford diesel? Any issues


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea said:


> How is the new ford diesel? Any issues


I can't say I've heard anything bad about the 6.7 motor... It's been out since 2011 I believe.


----------



## CityGuy

56° and a few clouds


----------



## unit28

SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAY......
521
Solenoid switch
Tone generator
McCullough cover up machine
bunch of other irrigation stuff
nozzles tools risers and maybe valves, heads, solenoids


Trac vac with 52" coupler will fit 48" as well, motor frame can
Other landscape stuff
selling it today only
Or packing it with


----------



## banonea

Quite the day yesterday.......... .

Started to prep equipment for the winter with the "new to me" dump truck. Noticed it had a shake in the front and sounded like the breaks were squeaking so i went to pull the front tire, grabbed it and it moved about 2 inches. Looked at the axle nut and it was ready to fall off. Got that fixed.

Noticed a leak in the hydro tank. Scrapped some rust off and found the leak. Going to pull the tank and see if i can weld it, if not it will be replaced.

It has a hard time starting when the temp is warm so i figured the glow plugs were worn so went to replace them and discovered that all the glow plug wires on the passenger side of the truck were burned off and not even working. As well all the wires for the starter were melted togther, so built a new harness and moved them away from the heat

Converted all the lights on the rear to LED. Also cut in some "smart strobe" in the back that are change from strobe to turn lights when you turn on the blinkers. Still got lots to go.....

Didnt realize how dirty i was by the end of the day......

And i went to the stors like this.........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea said:


> price?





banonea said:


> Quite the day yesterday.......... .
> 
> Started to prep equipment for the winter with the "new to me" dump truck. Noticed it had a shake in the front and sounded like the breaks were squeaking so i went to pull the front tire, grabbed it and it moved about 2 inches. Looked at the axle nut and it was ready to fall off. Got that fixed.
> 
> Noticed a leak in the hydro tank. Scrapped some rust off and found the leak. Going to pull the tank and see if i can weld it, if not it will be replaced.
> 
> It has a hard time starting when the temp is warm so i figured the glow plugs were worn so went to replace them and discovered that all the glow plug wires on the passenger side of the truck were burned off and not even working. As well all the wires for the starter were melted togther, so built a new harness and moved them away from the heat
> 
> Converted all the lights on the rear to LED. Also cut in some "smart strobe" in the back that are change from strobe to turn lights when you turn on the blinkers. Still got lots to go.....
> 
> Didnt realize how dirty i was by the end of the day......
> 
> And i went to the stors like this.........


:laughing: Nice. I've had those days, when you get home, take off the clothes, get ready to jump in the shower, catch yourself in the mirror and just say "well, I guess".


----------



## albhb3

the blair witch is getting fired today...


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> :laughing: Nice. I've had those days, when you get home, take off the clothes, get ready to jump in the shower, catch yourself in the mirror and just say god damn I can see why the ladies cant resist meThumbs Up".


IFIFY


----------



## albhb3

holy crap skillet hands finally caught a TD


----------



## unit28

Snowing in the rockies......


----------



## andersman02

Anyone having massive slug problems this year? My Salvia and sedums are getting man handled


----------



## banonea

Got a few more unexpected thingsthat need to be done to the dump truck. Discovered a blowen break line for the rear and the leak in the hydro tank is worse than thought, going to half to replace the tank. I did get it started with the new glow plugs and harness and it starts much better. Got the front and rear diff's, tranny and transfer and oil changed as well. .................


----------



## Doughboy12

So there is this big Bass Tournament (year end championship) starting on Thursday at Mille Lacs Lake. I saw more bass boats this weekend then in the past 5 years total. On the way home tonight I drove past the Mercury truck and trailer. (There were two following each other but I don't know what the first one was.) I also saw more than 4 million dollar rigs towing matching "stacker" trailers headed that way. 
I can't go up this weekend but if you have a chance I'm sure it will be a sight to behold.


----------



## CityGuy

62° and clear


----------



## qualitycut

banonea said:


> How is the new ford diesel? Any issues


Im on my 3rd one with 0 issues.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Nice breezy morning, no dew... This is how it's supposed to be!


----------



## MNPLOWCO

10-4 Loving this kind of weather!!


----------



## Green Grass

qualitycut said:


> Im on my 3rd one with 0 issues.


Because the first 2 broke


----------



## djagusch

Green Grass said:


> Because the first 2 broke


40k miles is high miles in qc land.


----------



## qualitycut

No no. My last one had 50


djagusch said:


> 40k miles is high miles in qc land.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12 said:


> So there is this big Bass Tournament (year end championship) starting on Thursday at Mille Lacs Lake. I saw more bass boats this weekend then in the past 5 years total. On the way home tonight I drove past the Mercury truck and trailer. (There were two following each other but I don't know what the first one was.) I also saw more than 4 million dollar rigs towing matching "stacker" trailers headed that way.
> I can't go up this weekend but if you have a chance I'm sure it will be a sight to behold.


I'll see what the weekend brings, but might try to get up there to look at the outfits. I wonder if they are staging at the Casino?


----------



## CityGuy

55° and a few clouds


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> I'll see what the weekend brings, but might try to get up there to look at the outfits. I wonder if they are staging at the Casino?


The casino is part of it as is Eddy's Resort from what I can tell.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12 said:


> The casino is part of it as is Eddy's Resort from what I can tell.


I was looking at various sites last night. I think the only thing really worth going for would be the weigh ins on different days, from what I can tell.


----------



## banonea

Time to honer my cousin that was killed in a motorcycle accident on labor day weekend. Mini van pull out in front of him at 50 mph, never looked. If the van would have waited 3 seconds............


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea said:


> Time to honer my cousin that was killed in a motorcycle accident on labor day weekend. Mini van pull out in front of him at 50 mph, never looked. If the van would have waited 3 seconds............


That's no good... Hard day ahead here as well... Mom's funeral this afternoon...


----------



## cbservicesllc

At least it's cool out... Grass should slow down and we should hit our stride...


----------



## djagusch

qualitycut said:


> No no. My last one had 50


Did you consider it an antique then?


----------



## NorthernProServ




----------



## qualitycut

djagusch said:


> Did you consider it an antique then?


No lwnmmrman is an antique. I tried getting collector plates for it though.


----------



## unit28

Commercial trucks 
@ 52 in st paul
Free inspections?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut said:


> No lwnmmrman is an antique. I tried getting collector plates for it though.


Before you call me an antique, you better get rid of your alzheimers and correct your signature. It's like 3 trucks ago.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Before you call me an antique, you better get rid of your alzheimers and correct your signature. It's like 3 trucks ago.


That would be an avatar there Mr. Technology


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc said:


> That's no good... Hard day ahead here as well... Mom's funeral this afternoon...


Good vibes to you and your family


----------



## CityGuy

46° and clear


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN said:


> That would be an avatar there Mr. Technology


Ha! I didn't even look at his avatar. His signature says 2015 Ford.


----------



## IDST

Pulled the trigger on the kubota tractor today


----------



## mnlefty

IDST said:


> Pulled the trigger on the kubota tractor today


You know the rules...


----------



## IDST

mnlefty said:


> You know the rules...


I won't get it for six weeks after they put plow and blower on it. Then I'll be able to follow the rules. Went with a live edge on it. Talked with a guy from Canada for about an hour about the set up. He claims I will get eight times the wear on the cutting edge.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

WHat model tractor?


----------



## IDST

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> WHat model tractor?


M5-111, metal pless 8-13 live edge and a Normand 92-312htr


----------



## CityGuy

58° and cloudy


----------



## qualitycut

Western/blizzard mount and wiring off f350 fits at least 11-16 maybe even 08-10 can't remember


----------



## IDST

qualitycut said:


> Western/blizzard mount and wiring off f350 fits at least 11-16 maybe even 08-10 can't remember


How much? I've got wiring need a mount


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well 2017 truck tomorrow I think. Turbo or inter cooler blew out **** me


----------



## CityGuy

60° and cloudy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu said:


> Well 2017 truck tomorrow I think. Turbo or inter cooler blew out **** me


Don't tell Bano. He wants a new diesel.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu said:


> Well 2017 truck tomorrow I think. Turbo or inter cooler blew out **** me


Wouldn't that be warranty?


----------



## cbservicesllc

qualitycut said:


> Western/blizzard mount and wiring off f350 fits at least 11-16 maybe even 08-10 can't remember


They don't have a convenient website that tells you what models fit what years like Boss does?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc said:


> Wouldn't that be warranty?


Maybe he doesn't want to wait for 2 weeks like he did the last time this truck was in the shop.

Although I don't know why not, it's not like he ever works.


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc said:


> They don't have a convenient website that tells you what models fit what years like Boss does?


Call michaels truck in lacrosse, they can tell you


----------



## jimslawnsnow

RIP Gabe rygaard


----------



## IDST

jimslawnsnow said:


> RIP Gabe rygaard


What happened?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

IDST said:


> What happened?


Car accident yesterday at 922 am by port Angeles (I believe where they are from) he was driving and older white bronco. Like OJ's. They were junk for safty


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow said:


> RIP Gabe rygaard


Whoa... no good


----------



## jimslawnsnow

One fish down, a bunch to go


----------



## jimslawnsnow

#2.............


----------



## CityGuy

55° and partly cloudy


----------



## unit28

Oh boy.........


----------



## unit28

10 day precipitation type, gfs


----------



## unit28

2 1/2..-..3 week temp forecast
Not sure of the dynamic flow exactly
<if or when>
8.f Montana rockies forecasted


----------



## jimslawnsnow




----------



## SSS Inc.

Please tell
Me
You're not eating a flathead cat???


jimslawnsnow said:


>


----------



## TKLAWN

Beat down at the bank. Skol!


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Go Vikes!!!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SSS Inc. said:


> Please tell
> Me
> You're not eating a flathead cat???


Who said anything about eating it?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SKOL!!


----------



## CityGuy

63° and clear


----------



## CityGuy

I can't believe the queens pulled it out. Guess I should have stayed up.


----------



## CityGuy

Light sprinkles and mist in Otsego.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28 said:


> View attachment 166314
> 10 day precipitation type, gfs


Snow up North huh?


----------



## cbservicesllc

So.... about that rain later this week... Monsoon season anyone?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You get the dump fixed up bano? Where'dja get that one again?


----------



## qualitycut

Wait, who owes who money?


----------



## Mike_PS

some things don't need to be discussed out on the open forums and yes, I removed the last few recent posts that weren't needed

thanks


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MJD,

Couple of quick questions. 

1) do you have to just sit and read every post as quickly as possible? Or do you get notified when there are say, 10 new posts?

2) What have you been doing with your free time since this thread has slowed??


----------



## Mike_PS

I try to read as much as possible and I wish I had free time but monitoring this thread isn't all I do, 

now back to the MN weather discussions Thumbs Up


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> You get the dump fixed up bano? Where'dja get that one again?


Me................


----------



## andersman02

Anyone know of a backpack sprayer rack that will mount to a flatbed?


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc said:


> Snow up North huh?


On the day you can see a barro trough from around Hudson bringing cold air down. 
Forecasted on 500 mb map

The later sets up in montana


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> You get the dump fixed up bano? Where'dja get that one again?


Almost done, for now. Still going to do a paint job on it. I got it from jim. Most of the issues he didnt know of or are things i wanted to do. Still feel likeni got a good price, even with the repairs.....


----------



## CityGuy

51° and partly cloudy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I think I'm going to regret buying this altoz mower.


----------



## CityGuy

63° and partly cloudy


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> I think I'm going to regret buying this altoz mower.


You regret buying everything


----------



## jimslawnsnow

When buying a new trimmer, one does not only


----------



## jimslawnsnow

jimslawnsnow said:


> When buying a new trimmer, one does not only buy one


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I've been having issues with the mower leaving dry grass between the middle and discharge blade. The drier the grass, especially when you let clumps dry, the more it would leave a line of cut grass clippings.

I bought a high lift baffle kit (yes, I know it should have been offered for free to see if it solved the issue, but it was $50 so I decided to give it a shot).

Finally tore into the deck today, pulled the old baffle kit out, the new baffles don't fit. The discharge side is too short. Not short enough to fit under a 60" deck, but about 1.5" too short for my 72".

There is a call into the factory to see what the issue is. Now I'm trying to mow without a baffle at all, cause the original baffle was so wedged in, I need an extra person to put bolts back in while I hold the piece.

A LOT of the paint is already wore off, or flaking off. The mower looks as bad as my '14 Ferris with 1000 hours on it. I have 267 on the Altoz.

I've approached the sales rep AND the factory rep with different issues, never receiving a response.

You would think trying to launch a new mower brand, you would be rather receptive to in the field complaints.


FWIW, I like the John Deere now that I'm used to it and haven't had to deal with the dealer.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> I think I'm going to regret buying this altoz mower.


Cough, cough


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/for/5790476266.html

In case anyone here is interested.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I need a western mount for a 03 f250 if anyone has one let me know. I have a mount for a 14 Chevy I don't need if anyone needs one.


----------



## TKLAWN

Looks like mostly dry tomorrow now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It ain't gonna rain.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> I think I'm going to regret buying this altoz mower.


There's a guy over here with three on one trailer... Wonder how that's going...


----------



## Charles

Moved some post out. Handle that in private or somewhere else. None of that conversation belongs on this Plowing forum. Thanks


----------



## CityGuy

60° and clear


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like they are pushing the rain back further and further. Now I'm at after 1700 today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> It ain't gonna rain.





LwnmwrMan22 said:


> It ain't gonna rain.





LwnmwrMan22 said:


> It ain't gonna rain.


.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Hey Lwmr. Is it going to rain?
Second question.
Problems with the mower withstanding, are you getting out of it what you expected from your 72 vs your 60? Worth the extra bucks? Time saved? Etc.? In regards to size.


----------



## Drakeslayer

5 degrees Celsius and clear


----------



## qualitycut

Charles said:


> Moved some post out. Handle that in private or somewhere else. None of that conversation belongs on this Plowing forum. Thanks


Should it be on lawnsite since its lawn related?


----------



## Mike_PS

qualitycut said:


> Should it be on lawnsite since its lawn related?


nope, it should be handled privately

thanks :waving:


----------



## mnlefty

Drakeslayer said:


> 5 degrees Celsius and clear


Somebody is up north I believe...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO said:


> Hey Lwmr. Is it going to rain?
> Second question.
> Problems with the mower withstanding, are you getting out of it what you expected from your 72 vs your 60? Worth the extra bucks? Time saved? Etc.? In regards to size.


For my schools, since I sold my Tri-Deck mower for my tractor, I'll always have a 72" mower.

Will it always be an Altoz? That's up in the air. Yesterday and Monday, the grass was finally shorter since we usually mow it on Wednesday. So the big fields I was able to mow in high gear and cover quite a bit of ground.

Even in low gear, it's noticeably faster than my Toro and easier on the arms. The Toro has stiff controls, even after 800 hours.

Same issues go back to the issues I had with John Deere. I guess I'm used to getting answers on something fairly quickly, not having to call, then wait 1-2-3-4 days + before I get a return call. Or if not, I have to call back. But maybe that's the new norm?

When I was trying to find parts for my springs on my enclosed trailer a month ago, I called a couple parts places 2-3 times, they said they would call back, and never got a return call, including Featherlite themselves.

Anyways, the fact that the new baffle isn't the right size, you would think the dealer would call the factory, someone in the factory would walk out to the production line, grab a baffle, take it over to a mower, hold it up, say "no, it lines up" or "holy bleep, what the hell" and then get back to me on whether or not I'm supposed to put the old baffle back in, or drill holes for the new one, or what. But no call back.

Waited for a throttle cable for 3 weeks until I just went and got one. Yes, I could have went and got one right away, but it should be a warranty issue. There are other items too, but most would probably deem them fairly minor.

As far as price, I paid $12,500 for a 35 hp, 72" deck, with a 2 speed transmission.

Toro was $13,500, Kubota is over $17,000, but that was a diesel.


----------



## qualitycut

Michael J. Donovan said:


> nope, it should be handled privately
> 
> thanks :waving:


So what about all the posts on here about people not getting paid from national companies or other customers? Just trying to figure out what we can discuss on this thread since all the others seem to be able to discuss it.


----------



## SnoFarmer

:laugh::laugh: the Weather:terribletowel:.......

52*


----------



## Mike_PS

as you can see, we've allowed a lot of things to be discussed and posted and I know you're just trying to stir up trouble, but anyway...there is no need for two people to go at one another here on the site. if someone owes someone else money then figure it out privately and, if need be, legally, but NOT here

end of story, time to move on...thanks


----------



## Camden

Michael J. Donovan said:


> as you can see, we've allowed a lot of things to be discussed and posted and I know you're just trying to stir up trouble, but anyway...there is no need for two people to go at one another here on the site. if someone owes someone else money then figure it out privately and, if need be, legally, but NOT here
> 
> end of story, time to move on...thanks


I agree. I didn't expect this thread to be here this morning. You've let us have our own sandbox for quite a while so I appreciate that.


----------



## Camden

Back to weather...so is the rain going to hold off until tonight? I have a bunch of concrete to pour. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden said:


> Back to weather...so is the rain going to hold off until tonight? I have a bunch of concrete to pour. Decisions, decisions...


You know the sky will open up half way threw pouring now that you questioned it


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> For my schools, since I sold my Tri-Deck mower for my tractor, I'll always have a 72" mower.
> 
> Will it always be an Altoz? That's up in the air. Yesterday and Monday, the grass was finally shorter since we usually mow it on Wednesday. So the big fields I was able to mow in high gear and cover quite a bit of ground.
> 
> Even in low gear, it's noticeably faster than my Toro and easier on the arms. The Toro has stiff controls, even after 800 hours.
> 
> Same issues go back to the issues I had with John Deere. I guess I'm used to getting answers on something fairly quickly, not having to call, then wait 1-2-3-4 days + before I get a return call. Or if not, I have to call back. But maybe that's the new norm?
> 
> When I was trying to find parts for my springs on my enclosed trailer a month ago, I called a couple parts places 2-3 times, they said they would call back, and never got a return call, including Featherlite themselves.
> 
> Anyways, the fact that the new baffle isn't the right size, you would think the dealer would call the factory, someone in the factory would walk out to the production line, grab a baffle, take it over to a mower, hold it up, say "no, it lines up" or "holy bleep, what the hell" and then get back to me on whether or not I'm supposed to put the old baffle back in, or drill holes for the new one, or what. But no call back.
> 
> Waited for a throttle cable for 3 weeks until I just went and got one. Yes, I could have went and got one right away, but it should be a warranty issue. There are other items too, but most would probably deem them fairly minor.
> 
> As far as price, I paid $12,500 for a 35 hp, 72" deck, with a 2 speed transmission.
> 
> Toro was $13,500, Kubota is over $17,000, but that was a diesel.


Whenever I call my Exmark dealer with an issue with my machines I usually get a response within hours if not in the same conversation... FWIW


----------



## Camden

Polarismalibu said:


> You know the sky will open up half way threw pouring now that you questioned it


For sure. We're forming it up and once we get done we'll make a decision. So far it's a go.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc said:


> Whenever I call my Exmark dealer with an issue with my machines I usually get a response within hours if not in the same conversation... FWIW


Right. Same with my Kubota and Toro dealers.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I called the Altoz dealer today to find out what to do with the baffle kit. No answer no return call.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I am selling 3 trailers and condensing down to 1.

A 2016 H&H 82" x 14' with side ramps and single 3000 lb axle so it's under DOT regs. $2,000.

A 2001 Bison 82" x 18' with overhead storage in the front. (2) 3500 lb axles. New deck, new tires, new LED lights, side ramp for $2000.

A 2001 Abu 102" x 26' 14,000 lb bumper pull.
Needs a deck, tires, paint and probably brakes. This trailer has not been used for 3 years. $1800.

I will post links to the Craigslist ads when they are live, if you want pics before hand, let me know. 651-248-9728.

They won't be held for anyone, first money gets the trailer.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> I called the Altoz dealer today to find out what to do with the baffle kit. No answer no return call.


Garbage...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Almost 4" of rain so far in maple grove


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu said:


> Almost 4" of rain so far in maple grove


I believe it. It's been pouring out here. Can't hardly see the neighbors house at times.


----------



## CityGuy

The lighting over the last couple hours has been wild to watch.


----------



## mnlefty

CityGuy said:


> The lighting over the last couple hours has been wild to watch.


The constant lightning shut off the neighbor's security light on a photocell... then thunder set off the alarm on my work van.


----------



## TKLAWN

Sent the wife with my truck to the dealer today.
Oil change and airbag recall, hour and a half later.
Suburban Chev for the record. The hamanity!


----------



## Polarismalibu

I stepped in the grass and sank 2" no mowing for you guys this week by me.


Pulled a f150 out of a ditch on 81 he was past his hood in water, got him out water was pouring out of the cab.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Coming up to 8" of rain here now.


----------



## andersman02

Polarismalibu said:


> Coming up to 8" of rain here now.


On the brighter side of things, atleast Ill be able to see if a couple retaining walls I put in recently hold up


----------



## Polarismalibu

for sure will hit the 10" mark. Isn't the saying 1" of rain is 10" of snow at 32 degrees


----------



## Camden

It's like the storm just keeps regenerating right over you.


----------



## Polarismalibu

694 at 169 closed both directions, possibly 169 also


----------



## Polarismalibu

Camden said:


> It's like the storm just keeps regenerating right over you.


No kidding. Won't be working the rest of the week for sure.


----------



## CityGuy

60° and light rain


----------



## CityGuy

Just under 9" at the house. About 10.5 at the shop in Otsego.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/for/5793793287.html

My 3rd trailer that's for sale. I think the other two may already be sold. I will know by this afternoon and post them if they are not.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/for/5793793287.html
> 
> My 3rd trailer that's for sale. I think the other two may already be sold. I will know by this afternoon and post them if they are not.


Nevermind, the trailer has already been sold.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Nevermind, the trailer has already been sold.


Nice work! Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The Altoz Factory called today. They are working with me to figure out what's going on with this mower.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If anyone is interested in a 14-foot aluminum trailer, here is a link to the one I have for sale.

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/snw/5794213134.html


----------



## Polarismalibu

CB must be getting his hair cut or nails done in Rogers. I can see his truck from the bar.

Discount tire is so dang slow


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu said:


> CB must be getting his hair cut or nails done in Rogers. I can see his truck from the bar.
> 
> Discount tire is so dang slow


UPS Store homeboy


----------



## NorthernProServ

CityGuy said:


> Just under 9" at the house. About 10.5 at the shop in Otsego.


7" here, here as in Loretto


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Well that was a little bit slimy today. Got three residentials done that have more sand bass and good drainage. The last one was a large property on Lake Minnetonka. I drove the tractor up one of the hills by the front door and the tires started to lose traction and I got them to the neutral position pretty quickly but then started sliding back down the hill. So I threw it in reverse so the tires wouldn't stick and spun on my way backwards down the hill. No damage but I almost hit the front of the house. That ended that attempt today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> If anyone is interested in a 14-foot aluminum trailer, here is a link to the one I have for sale.
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/snw/5794213134.html


Nevermind. This trailer has been sold too.

I'll have an 18' mowing trailer tomorrow with overhead storage, side ramp, new deck, new lights, new tires tomorrow.


----------



## CityGuy

57° and cloudy with a light breeze


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Nevermind. This trailer has been sold too.
> 
> I'll have an 18' mowing trailer tomorrow with overhead storage, side ramp, new deck, new lights, new tires tomorrow.


I meant I will have this trailer for sale today.


----------



## IDST

Why are my photos from my phone too large to upload?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

IDST said:


> Why are my photos from my phone too large to upload?


Because you need to upload to tinypic.com and then from there pick message board and use that code.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Even if I use the lowest setting on my phone it won't upload the pictures straight from my phone.


----------



## mnlefty

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Even if I use the lowest setting on my phone it won't upload the pictures straight from my phone.


? I've been able to... I use an app called reducephotosize and it works fine once they're below the 1 mb threshold.


----------



## mnlefty

Seems to work for me... have to lift up 2 dozen heads where they're raising the grade.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Because you need to upload to tinypic.com and then from there pick message board and use that code.


When they first changed it, it worked... Maybe they figured out their servers were getting crushed with photos? MJD???


----------



## Green Grass

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> I meant I will have this trailer for sale today.


Selling everything off like Jim?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

There is a guy coming down on Sunday from Altoz to look at my Mower and watch me go at one of my schools.


----------



## Mike_PS

your mobile should (mine does) give you the option to resize or post original and I have posted images from my mobile on here and LawnSite with no problems...and yes, you can do as was described above as well


----------



## Mike_PS

Testing from mobile here...worked for me.


----------



## Green Grass

Michael J. Donovan said:


> Testing from mobile here...worked for me.
> View attachment 166376


With pictures like that you won't be welcome here!


----------



## TKLAWN

Michael J. Donovan said:


> Testing from mobile here...worked for me.
> View attachment 166376


Wrong forum MJD


----------



## Drakeslayer

I reported the pic


----------



## Polarismalibu

That's a inappropriate picture. This site needs new mods


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Michael J. Donovan said:


> Testing from mobile here...worked for me.
> View attachment 166376


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Work?????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Screenshots??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

But not pics from the phone....


----------



## CityGuy

63° fog and mist


----------



## banonea

CityGuy said:


> 63° fog and mist


62° here

Been up since 3am, couldnt sleep. It is amazing how much office work you can gwt done at this time of the day........


----------



## IDST

banonea said:


> 62° here
> 
> Been up since 3am, couldnt sleep. It is amazing how much office work you can gwt done at this time of the day........


Yup same here. Except for checking out plowsite


----------



## mnlefty

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> But not pics from the phone....
> 
> View attachment 166385


Reduce Photo Size app... easier than tinypic.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

mnlefty said:


> Reduce Photo Size app... easier than tinypic.


I will download it. Just showing MJD what we were talking about.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm selling this trailer for $2,000. 82" x 18'

New deck, new tires, new LED lighting, 9 ratchet straps that automatically retract already bolted to the frame.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> I'm selling this trailer for $2,000. 82" x 18'. 3500 lb axles.
> 
> New deck, new tires, new LED lighting, 9 ratchet straps that automatically retract already bolted to the frame.
> 
> View attachment 166387


That app IS fast.


----------



## Mike_PS

I know images from a phone, for some reason, tend to be too large, however, you should have the option to reduce the size or "fit to screen" from you mobile...as I had showed with the AWESOME Penguins logo for all of you, I am able to upload from my mobile


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Michael J. Donovan said:


> I know images from a phone, for some reason, tend to be too large, however, you should have the option to reduce the size or "fit to screen" from you mobile...as I had showed with the AWESOME Penguins logo for all of you, I am able to upload from my mobile


I don't see any option to resize through the mobile site.


----------



## unit28

At the rate we're going.......
The southerlies are throwing a wrench in the mix. Once that's out gunned by the polar jets it'll be on track. Later in season

I'm guessing no OCT.SNOW

This weekend had most of the ingredients for the northland
Occluded front
Closed LPS
Instability
Dry tongue

Lacking.....barroclinic zone, but I ll hold out for a few flakes on the backside far nw mn


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Pockets of drizzle around Rochester area.


----------



## Camden

Michael J. Donovan said:


> Testing from mobile here...worked for me.
> View attachment 166376


FYI - This is a weather thread.


----------



## CityGuy

69° and light rain.

Been busy putting together a play set for my kid that I scored a great price on at Home Depot.
Regular price is 998.00 
I played 675.00

Retired by customer because they didn't like the color.


----------



## CityGuy

Testing


----------



## CityGuy

68° and pouring rain.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Oh good. More rain.


----------



## CityGuy

58° cloudy and wet


----------



## unit28

Website for lot size?

Zillow?


----------



## IDST

unit28 said:


> Website for lot size?
> 
> Zillow?


Find my lot size


----------



## unit28

Think I found another one { new to me }

Beacon


----------



## Camden

unit28 said:


> Website for lot size?
> 
> Zillow?


IDST was close but the site is www.findlotsize.com


----------



## CityGuy

unit28 said:


> Think I found another one { new to me }
> 
> Beacon


That's what the county uses here.


----------



## CityGuy

3 more inches of rain last night. 
My play set is at a stand still. Lawn is like a sponge.


----------



## CityGuy

More light rain. 
Just what we needed, not.


----------



## unit28

CityGuy said:


> More light rain.
> Just what we needed, not.


to bad it ain't 50 degrees cooler


----------



## Polarismalibu

Anyone need a western mount and headlight harness for a Chevy/gmc? For sure fits 2013-2016 maybe the '11,'12 models also.


----------



## CityGuy

unit28 said:


> to bad it ain't 50 degrees cooler


True. I'm ready for some cooler temps and snow.


----------



## CityGuy

51° and partly cloudy


----------



## mnlefty

Sounds like Dough is working the event... anyone else gonna be out there tomorrow or later this week?


----------



## CityGuy

Man it got windy this afternoon.


----------



## CityGuy

49° and clear
Light wind


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The seasons are changing. Had my first dream last night that I overslept for an 8" snowfall.


----------



## ryde307

mnlefty said:


> View attachment 166424
> 
> 
> Sounds like Dough is working the event... anyone else gonna be out there tomorrow or later this week?


I will be there tomorrow, working as a firefighter. Our credentials gave us free access for the entire week. So I will be there Sunday as well.


----------



## CityGuy

Did Brinkmans get bought out? Saw an old truck and trailer with their name mostly erased and renamed Sunshine Lawn or something like that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy said:


> Did Brinkmans get bought out? Saw an old truck and trailer with their name mostly erased and renamed Sunshine Lawn or something like that.


BrightView.

They combined with someone.


----------



## IDST

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> The seasons are changing. Had my first dream last night that I overslept for an 8" snowfall.


Pavement temp 54.5 degrees


----------



## veggin psd

Hey fellas
Looking for a little help or lead. Thanks in advance

http://www.plowsite.com/threads/wtb-boss-mount-rt2.167745/


----------



## andersman02

For those of you who have a "Lawn Foreman" what responsibilities do you give them other than the obvious driving a truck and getting the properties mowed... Im really looking for someone who can take care of almost all the lawn maintenance stuff..... Sharpening mower blades, replacing mower blades, maintenance on mowers, doing oil/oil filters, Plowing in a company truck etc etc. Talking to customers even maybe running estimates and recording work on company computer... Too much to ask?


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy said:


> Did Brinkmans get bought out? Saw an old truck and trailer with their name mostly erased and renamed Sunshine Lawn or something like that.


They changed the name to bright view, valley crest is also them under a different name


----------



## CityGuy

46° and partly cloudy


----------



## ryde307

andersman02 said:


> For those of you who have a "Lawn Foreman" what responsibilities do you give them other than the obvious driving a truck and getting the properties mowed... Im really looking for someone who can take care of almost all the lawn maintenance stuff..... Sharpening mower blades, replacing mower blades, maintenance on mowers, doing oil/oil filters, Plowing in a company truck etc etc. Talking to customers even maybe running estimates and recording work on company computer... Too much to ask?


 No,
Our mowing lead mows, records work on a tablet, then does mower maint, and plows.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> BrightView.
> 
> They combined with someone.


Brickman and ValleyCrest


----------



## cbservicesllc

andersman02 said:


> For those of you who have a "Lawn Foreman" what responsibilities do you give them other than the obvious driving a truck and getting the properties mowed... Im really looking for someone who can take care of almost all the lawn maintenance stuff..... Sharpening mower blades, replacing mower blades, maintenance on mowers, doing oil/oil filters, Plowing in a company truck etc etc. Talking to customers even maybe running estimates and recording work on company computer... Too much to ask?


I pretty much have mine do everything but estimates... All their additional inputs get viewed by the office or myself


----------



## CityGuy

47° and clear


----------



## mnlefty

Anybody want to fix some irrigation under the gray boulder where the red paint is? Most effed up job I've ever been on. Had American Leak Detection out to find it, camera the main all over. Still no idea where it comes from or goes to, but it's under the wall that's coming apart today. Hole behind the wall is over 6 feet deep.


----------



## mnlefty

Been a 2 month process to get to this point... new isolation valves everywhere to try to narrow down the feed direction, found several old abandoned zone valves that we capped and killed, camera in every inch of main within 100 yards, locator on every bundle of wire. Still can't pinpoint where it comes from or where it goes...

Irrigation was in place before the wall and end units were built, then reworked and remodeled. Something was left in place there that nobody knew or cared about, now it's getting ugly.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

mnlefty said:


> Been a 2 month process to get to this point... new isolation valves everywhere to try to narrow down the feed direction, found several old abandoned zone valves that we capped and killed, camera in every inch of main within 100 yards, locator on every bundle of wire. Still can't pinpoint where it comes from or where it goes...
> 
> Irrigation was in place before the wall and end units were built, then reworked and remodeled. Something was left in place there that nobody knew or cared about, now it's getting ugly.


Get back to us when you send in the T&M bill. I hate sending those in


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone here know anything about Tylerbuilt LLC in Otsego? They advertise plows built on Craigslist and I need a 6'er built.


----------



## mnlefty

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Get back to us when you send in the T&M bill. I hate sending those in


Right... it's technically not our account. Account belongs to lawn/landscape company that we "sub" for, but we deal direct with many of the property managers. Association has been great thus far, but the landscapers are on their way to effing it up. Came out with an excavator too small yesterday, sent one with a clam today, (delivered but they're not here yet) and I can see that's too small too. Boss is getting sick over it, but everything we've done so far makes sense from a cost standpoint, trying every option before tearing up the wall. Landscape company is gonna blow it if they don't get their end figured out quick.


----------



## andersman02

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Anyone here know anything about Tylerbuilt LLC in Otsego? They advertise plows built on Craigslist and I need a 6'er built.


If it's the same one i bought a land plane from, is good stuff. It's one guy who does it in his free time, lots of stuff at his shop. Nice guy too


----------



## banonea

Quality, ware dose your dad work?


----------



## qualitycut

banonea said:


> Quality, ware dose your dad work?


Sent a pm...


----------



## banonea

qualitycut said:


> Sent a pm...


Got it.....


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Anyone here know anything about Tylerbuilt LLC in Otsego? They advertise plows built on Craigslist and I need a 6'er built.


He builds them on the side at his house. Great guy very good quality stuff.. I got a grapple, land plane, stump bucket and a hitch plate from him.


----------



## unit28

Gfs shows barro line dropping down

finally getting some cold Temps here by Oct 12

Guessing upper 20's overnight

View attachment 166456


----------



## CityGuy

50° and patchy fog


----------



## banonea

Appraisal on the house is done, now to go look at some property to bid......think of expanding a little.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

mnlefty said:


> View attachment 166446
> View attachment 166447
> 
> 
> Anybody want to fix some irrigation under the gray boulder where the red paint is? Most effed up job I've ever been on. Had American Leak Detection out to find it, camera the main all over. Still no idea where it comes from or goes to, but it's under the wall that's coming apart today. Hole behind the wall is over 6 feet deep.





mnlefty said:


> Been a 2 month process to get to this point... new isolation valves everywhere to try to narrow down the feed direction, found several old abandoned zone valves that we capped and killed, camera in every inch of main within 100 yards, locator on every bundle of wire. Still can't pinpoint where it comes from or where it goes...
> 
> Irrigation was in place before the wall and end units were built, then reworked and remodeled. Something was left in place there that nobody knew or cared about, now it's getting ugly.


That is terrible... I only had to tear apart and rebuild one small boulder wall this Summer...


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28 said:


> Gfs shows barro line dropping down
> 
> finally getting some cold Temps here by Oct 12
> 
> Guessing upper 20's overnight
> 
> View attachment 166456
> 
> 
> View attachment 166457


Hey, just in time for everyone to panic about blowouts... We only have about half scheduled... Not sure why people are taking their time


----------



## djagusch

cbservicesllc said:


> Hey, just in time for everyone to panic about blowouts... We only have about half scheduled... Not sure why people are taking their time


15 done already. Lots of follow up on pokie ones left. Some guy named lwnmwrmn hasn't supplied a list yet. Only 350 plus to go.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch said:


> 15 done already. Lots of follow up on pokie ones left. Some guy named lwnmwrmn hasn't supplied a list yet. Only 350 plus to go.


Some guy named LwnmwrMan has delegated the rest of the work for the week and is heading north of Brainerd to go 4 wheeling. Good luck getting that list.


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc said:


> Hey, just in time for everyone to panic about blowouts... We only have about half scheduled... Not sure why people are taking their time


it'll change being that far out


----------



## CityGuy

51° and cloudy


----------



## banonea

Got to meet Quality's dad today. Very nice and had a great price on a custom ordered truck. Over $6,000.00 off sticker and over $3,000.00 off the best price Rochester Ford. Still looking at all truck to see what trips my trigger. Going to check out Dodge today. The lifetime power train sounds real good to me...........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Headed to Spider Lake with the wheelers. Colors are already changing at Mille Lacs if anyone's wife wants to go for a drive.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Headed to Spider Lake with the wheelers. Colors are already changing at Mille Lacs if anyone's wife wants to go for a drive.


Good luck be safe and have fun. 
Pro tip: Don't limit yourself to south of the road. There are two small lakes (where we camp) north on the Bull Moose trail.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28 said:


> it'll change being that far out


Wow! Even Unit is on the "That'll change" bandwagon!


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc said:


> Wow! Even Unit is on the "That'll change" bandwagon!


looking at the metgen, 
it'll be sooner when lower Temps arrive


----------



## unit28




----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28 said:


> looking at the metgen,
> it'll be sooner when lower Temps arrive


Looked like maybe 35 ish next weekend?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh oh......


----------



## unit28

Initially thought it would be the 12th myself




Skoal frogs...............!


----------



## CityGuy

49° and a few clouds


----------



## unit28

Basically precipitation type at given Temps

typing from treestand......attm


----------



## Bill1090

unit28 said:


> View attachment 166509
> 
> 
> Basically precipitation type at given Temps
> 
> typing from treestand......attm


Assume blue is snow?

Hope you hunt was better than mine. Only seen a few does all season along with a big pack of coyotes on trail cam.


----------



## unit28

Sitting 20' up in my stand
Way back, it's in between 2 sloughs.
I've always seen deer here, never taken any.

mosquitoes not to bad, they moved out quick

Yotes barked earlier this morning mile away

No wind, feels warm with the sunshine

I'll be hunting {sitting} alot this week with the cold front coming


Blue is snow, if conditions are right


----------



## Drakeslayer

unit28 said:


> Sitting 20' up in my stand
> Way back, it's in between 2 sloughs.
> I've always seen deer here, never taken any.
> 
> mosquitoes not to bad, they moved out quick
> 
> Yotes barked earlier this morning mile away
> 
> No wind, feels warm with the sunshine
> 
> I'll be hunting {sitting} alot this week with the cold front coming
> 
> Blue is snow, if conditions are right


I shot a nice Blue last week, bringing it to the taxidermist.


----------



## CityGuy

49° and clear


----------



## Bill1090

Drakeslayer said:


> I shot a nice Blue last week, bringing it to the taxidermist.


You know the rules.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090 said:


> You know the rules.


Welcome back Bill. Nice to know you can't stop living the dream.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Welcome back Bill. Nice to know you can't stop living the dream.


I don't get it?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090 said:


> I don't get it?


You haven't left us like Snowguy did.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> You haven't left us like Snowguy did.


Nope. Just been busy. I've popped in once in awhile.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Bill1090 said:


> You know the rules.










Here is a pic of a Specklebelly Massacre


----------



## Bill1090

Drakeslayer said:


> Here is a pic of a Specklebelly Massacre


I'd say! Nice job!


----------



## NorthernProServ

3,600 bucks for tires and full brake job on both trucks. That is doing brakes myself. Those 17's be looking real good right now.


----------



## CityGuy

59° and cloudy.

Lighting and thunder to the west.


----------



## banonea

57° here.

Love being at my shop at this time of the morning. No one else here so it is nice and quiet..............


----------



## Bill1090

Just ordered Timbres for the front of the truck. Hopefully they actually work. The truck sags like a Chevy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Has anyone here ever had a public works department come into a town home to do the irrigation blowout?


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Has anyone here ever had a public works department come into a town home to do the irrigation blowout?


Strange unless they are going to do some digging on an easement with irrigation. Or someone's moonlighting for extra cash with city equipment....or the city has some interest or partial ownership. Odd.


----------



## mnlefty

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Has anyone here ever had a public works department come into a town home to do the irrigation blowout?


Can't say I've ever seen that... we have them turn the curbstops on and off on all of ours... partially because we don't have keys and don't want to buy them, and partially to not have any responsibility for the stops.

It was for sure the association system, and not just fancy right of way stuff nearby? What city?


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ said:


> 3,600 bucks for tires and full brake job on both trucks. That is doing brakes myself. Those 17's be looking real good right now.


Don't you just love 20 inch tires? Glad they started not doing that as much...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Has anyone here ever had a public works department come into a town home to do the irrigation blowout?


That sounds weird...


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Another soggy mess.....

That was a long soaking rain!


----------



## CityGuy

56° and light rain


----------



## CityGuy

Another 1" of rain in the gauge overnight.


----------



## mnlefty

MNPLOWCO said:


> Another soggy mess.....
> 
> That was a long soaking rain!


Sucks for everyone trying to mow, but it sure will help stop people from whining about irrigation being blown out too early.


----------



## mnlefty

cbservicesllc said:


> Don't you just love 20 inch tires? Glad they started not doing that as much...


Interesting... I read that as "model year 17's", as in he'd rather buy a new truck?


----------



## NorthernProServ

mnlefty said:


> Interesting... I read that as "model year 17's", as in he'd rather buy a new truck?


Haha yes, 2017

Speaking of, just popped a check engine light this morning.


----------



## NorthernProServ

2" of rain here.


----------



## cbservicesllc

mnlefty said:


> Interesting... I read that as "model year 17's", as in he'd rather buy a new truck?


Yes, correct, what I meant is they aren't as common to come with the 20 inch wheels now days... seems like 2008 - 2016 you couldn't find a super duty without 20" tires... Now the 17's you can get the chrome package with 18's vs 20's


----------



## NorthernProServ

Ground is mud, can barely even walk on them


----------



## banonea

2 plows down 3 to go


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Have any of you been able to get Julia to stop calling you and telling you congratulations that your business has been pre-approved for a loan up to $250,000?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Have any of you been able to get Julia to stop calling you and telling you congratulations that your business has been pre-approved for a loan up to $250,000?


Ha! Literally JUST got that phone call!


----------



## Bill1090

Anyone ever done hideaway strobes in their reverse lights? Are they hard to install?


----------



## banonea

2 plows down 3 to go.......


Bill1090 said:


> Anyone ever done hideaway strobes in their reverse lights? Are they hard to install?


Did them on my f350, not hard at all.....


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090 said:


> Anyone ever done hideaway strobes in their reverse lights? Are they hard to install?


Did mine in the red. As long as they flash in unison and your not driving down the road with them on you are legal.


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy said:


> Did mine in the red. As long as they flash in unison and your not driving down the road with them on you are legal.


I'm thinking of doing yellow ones in the reverse light lense for backing into streets plowing.

Is it just a positive and ground that you run or do you need something for the flash patterns?


----------



## banonea

Bill1090 said:


> I'm thinking of doing yellow ones in the reverse light lense for backing into streets plowing.
> 
> Is it just a positive and ground that you run or do you need something for the flash patterns?


If they have a strobe controller built in then you dont. Of they do not, then ypu need a strobe controller. Super bright LEDS .com


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090 said:


> I'm thinking of doing yellow ones in the reverse light lense for backing into streets plowing.
> 
> Is it just a positive and ground that you run or do you need something for the flash patterns?


I bought a 4 corner strobe kit clear bulbs and that came with everything. With that kit you have to jump wires for flash patterns. So I also bought a switch for on/off front or rear and to switch patterns. All came from strobes n more.com .
I can throw a pic up tommorrow it's all in a bag in my garage attic.


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy said:


> Did mine in the red. As long as they flash in unison and your not driving down the road with them on you are legal.


http://www.strobesnmore.com/Strobes-N-More-Pro-System-4.html

That's the kit.

http://www.strobesnmore.com/Nova-EPSX-Switch-w-Plug-Play-Harness.html

This is similar to the switch I have.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Jimbo must still be on timeout


----------



## Bill1090

NWS is talking frost for at home Friday night.


----------



## ryde307

Bill1090 said:


> I'm thinking of doing yellow ones in the reverse light lense for backing into streets plowing.
> 
> Is it just a positive and ground that you run or do you need something for the flash patterns?


Skip the strobes and go with LED flashers. Same effect far easier to set up. Look up LED warning lights. Most have multiple flash patterns built in and you can adjust to the one you like. We just put them in our dump truck yesterday.


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307 said:


> Skip the strobes and go with LED flashers. Same effect far easier to set up. Look up LED warning lights. Most have multiple flash patterns built in and you can adjust to the one you like. We just put them in our dump truck yesterday.


Yep, strobes are a waste of time... LED's are the way to go! I have them in my taillights in red and on my grill in amber... I did the grill so they are above the plow...


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc said:


> Yep, strobes are a waste of time... LED's are the way to go! I have them in my taillights in red and on my grill in amber... I did the grill so they are above the plow...


LEDs are what I have in all four corners of my truck. I did have the halogen strobe kit at one point, but for some reason the bulbs keep blowing and the controller kept burning out so I ended up building my own strobe kit with LEDs from super bright led.com.


----------



## unit28

Bill1090 said:


> NWS is talking frost for at home Friday night.


What frost..........??

http://wxcaster.com/gis-snow-overlays2.php?STATIONID=DLH


----------



## IDST

unit28 said:


> What frost..........??
> 
> http://wxcaster.com/gis-snow-overlays2.php?STATIONID=DLH


What the heck is this??


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090 said:


> I'm thinking of doing yellow ones in the reverse light lense for backing into streets plowing.
> 
> Is it just a positive and ground that you run or do you need something for the flash patterns?


I did the Phoenix cannons in clear/Amber in my reverse lights. Super easy to put in and super bright. Got them from stobes n more


----------



## Bill1090

unit28 said:


> What frost..........??
> 
> http://wxcaster.com/gis-snow-overlays2.php?STATIONID=DLH


Oh my!


----------



## Bill1090

ryde307 said:


> Skip the strobes and go with LED flashers. Same effect far easier to set up. Look up LED warning lights. Most have multiple flash patterns built in and you can adjust to the one you like. We just put them in our dump truck yesterday.


I looked some of those up today. I like those. They look a lot easier to install.


----------



## Polarismalibu

First winter weather advisory of the year for mn I see.


----------



## Bill1090

Winter Weather Advisory for N. Mn.

Edit. Beat me to it.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu said:


> First winter weather advisory of the year for mn I see.


I think I saw you today. Coming out of the road by Johns? 
How's the sight distance at the intersection now?


----------



## unit28




----------



## Drakeslayer

unit28 said:


> View attachment 166609


I'm going to be in the purple in ND tomorrow.


----------



## unit28

Been a long week

TGIF....


----------



## ringahding1

NorthernProServ said:


> Ground is mud, can barely even walk on them


Hahahaha!!! Man the grass was like a skating rink


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy said:


> I think I saw you today. Coming out of the road by Johns?
> How's the sight distance at the intersection now?


Yeah my shop is down there. Was that you cutting the ditch?


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Snow up north! I can wait till December on that. Gentleman, I'm looking for an additional "cheap" but reliable plow truck for back up or additional accounts. Let me know if you are moving out one of your back ups. Cheers.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu said:


> Yeah my shop is down there. Was that you cutting the ditch?


That was me.


----------



## CityGuy

42° and clear


----------



## banonea

CityGuy said:


> 42° and clear


41° here.

Went to bed at 2:30 am and back up at 5:30......was working on beothers truck and sister in laws car. Best rime to work is late at night when the phone doesn't ring.......


----------



## SnoFarmer

woke up to 35*, no snow, just rain & drizzle.

It looks like they might see some more snow yet today up in the border country.

embarrass got around a inch


----------



## unit28

Woke up to 35*, no snow, just rain & drizzle.

It looks like they might see some more snow yet today up in the border country.

embarrass got around a inch[/QUOTE]

....................

Keep an eye on wv loop
Winds have to change direction to grab rotation of colder air

http://weather.unisys.com/satellite/sat_wv.php?inv=0&t=l12&region=he


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090 said:


> I'm thinking of doing yellow ones in the reverse light lense for backing into streets plowing.
> 
> Is it just a positive and ground that you run or do you need something for the flash patterns?


I ground mine right behind the taillights to the bed of the truck, just need to run a positive...


----------



## SnoFarmer

The snow must have melted quickly. (ground temps )

a pic from Ely.









ya i looked at that WV map, it looks like the cold air is at the MN, ND border.


----------



## unit28

Grand forks nws......

FREEZING TEMPERATURES ARE EXPECTED TO BE WIDESPREAD ACROSS THE AREA TONIGHT WITH MOST SPOTS DROPPING BELOW 32 DEGREES.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Anyone know if St. Louis Park is actually having inspections done on residential back flows already? This is not an RPZ, customer says they need it done to put the house on the market...


----------



## Drakeslayer

14" in Cumberland House, MB


----------



## SnoFarmer

First frost warning of the season posted for MN & Wi for tonight.

The worn is going to turn.


----------



## brightlighz

cbservicesllc said:


> Yep, strobes are a waste of time... LED's are the way to go! I have them in my taillights in red and on my grill in amber... I did the grill so they are above the plow...


LED's all the way, much easier to be seen!


----------



## IDST

It was chilly all day today. Wish it would stay that way!


----------



## mnlefty

cbservicesllc said:


> Anyone know if St. Louis Park is actually having inspections done on residential back flows already? This is not an RPZ, customer says they need it done to put the house on the market...


Oh boy... it's gonna hit the fan eventually. I would assume that backflow testing has been added to SLP's standard pre-sale inspection. I can't imagine any municipality will start trying to enforce the testing on everyone, but will start keeping track as they come up... new installs, sale inspections, plumbing permit inspections, etc...


----------



## djagusch

cbservicesllc said:


> Anyone know if St. Louis Park is actually having inspections done on residential back flows already? This is not an RPZ, customer says they need it done to put the house on the market...


They are a city that hired hydro Corp to start surveying for cross connections. Eagan is getting them hired also. So it's a matter of time. I have a plumber in mn that is certified to test. I'm only certified for wi but that will change over winter. It needs water to test it so don't do a blow out till afterwards if possible.


----------



## unit28

Guess my guessing of 20's wasn't to far off


No mo mosquo's......

Next week around the 12th
Mostly clear, with a low around 30. West northwest wind around 5 mph becoming calm in the evening.

We'll see


----------



## unit28

djagusch said:


> They are a city that hired hydro Corp to start surveying for cross connections. Eagan is getting them hired also. So it's a matter of time. I have a plumber in mn that is certified to test. I'm only certified for wi but that will change over winter. It needs water to test it so don't do a blow out till afterwards if possible.


still not something home inspector will do as its not required by lenders


----------



## CityGuy

35° and cloudy


----------



## SnowGuy73

35° few clouds, calm and frosty rooftops. 

We're coming, were coming!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73 said:


> 35° few clouds, calm and frosty rooftops.
> 
> We're coming, were coming!


No no...it's "We're SCREWED!!"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73 said:


> 35° few clouds, calm and frosty rooftops.
> 
> We're coming, were coming!


You make it a year at the job yet??


----------



## Bill1090

Frosty out!


----------



## cbservicesllc

mnlefty said:


> Oh boy... it's gonna hit the fan eventually. I would assume that backflow testing has been added to SLP's standard pre-sale inspection. I can't imagine any municipality will start trying to enforce the testing on everyone, but will start keeping track as they come up... new installs, sale inspections, plumbing permit inspections, etc...


I was hoping you would chime in... Thumbs Up

Yeah it was part of the presale inspection... That City sounds goofy...


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch said:


> They are a city that hired hydro Corp to start surveying for cross connections. Eagan is getting them hired also. So it's a matter of time. I have a plumber in mn that is certified to test. I'm only certified for wi but that will change over winter. It needs water to test it so don't do a blow out till afterwards if possible.


Whoops... Guess I'll be re-doing that... Anyone know a local certified plumber? Knew I should have gotten mine...


----------



## banonea

Got to love it when you go to your regular coffee shop and they are so busy that they just walk out with your coffee and tell you it is on the house.......


----------



## banonea

Not even snowing yet and already fired 3 accounts.2 of them for *****ing from last year and just canceled the contract for 1 I was going to take back, but they decided to tell me that we need to have a"renewed level of workmanship in order to restore a good working relationship" when their residents do nothing but fight with us.good luck to them no one wanted to plow it 10 years ago when we started and I don't think it has changed...........


----------



## CityGuy

banonea said:


> Not even snowing yet and already fired 3 accounts.2 of them for *****ing from last year and just canceled the contract for 1 I was going to take back, but they decided to tell me that we need to have a"renewed level of workmanship in order to restore a good working relationship" when their residents do nothing but fight with us.good luck to them no one wanted to plow it 10 years ago when we started and I don't think it has changed...........


Well at least you have 1 very happy customer.


----------



## unit28

Looking like the precip continues after next week


----------



## CityGuy

34° and clear


----------



## unit28

32°F.......Isanti

0°C

Humidity87%
Wind SpeedCalmBarometer30.36 inDewpoint28°F (-2°C)Visibility10.00 miLast update9 Oct 5:36 am CDT


----------



## unit28

. Lots of boats and docks were seen being put away for the season.




Co reports


----------



## unit28

Snowmobile expo next weekend
WI Expo Center?


----------



## Bill1090

28° this morning. 70° for a high tomorrow.


----------



## CityGuy

Productive morning.
Shrubs trimmed after having to go buy a new hedge trimmer.
Lawn mowed. 
And been to the grocery store.


----------



## Doughboy12

Is this Facebook?


----------



## Bill1090

Vikes are whooping up on Houston.


----------



## Doughboy12

NOVAK!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Do Walsh kick for the Texans now? Haha


----------



## unit28

》》》》》
No comment
》》》》》


----------



## TKLAWN

Funny, not much Packer talk in here anymore....

5-0, super bowl homeboy


----------



## CityGuy

This debate is comical. He said, she said point the finger back and forth.


----------



## banonea

49° here.

Looks to be wet later today. Went out and checked accounts yesterday and nothing has grown. Looks like a shop day today......


----------



## CityGuy

53° and clear


----------



## banonea

Anyone got use for the truck side mount and wiring for a boss plow from a 97 chevy 3500. Everything works, i am puttinga western plow on the truck and got no use. I will post pic later today......make offer


----------



## mossballs

Looking for subs in SW MN


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

http://www.johndee.com/seasonalfcst/seasonalforecast.htm


----------



## banonea

mossballs said:


> Looking for subs in SW MN


What and where?


----------



## wizardsr

What are you guys seeing for contracts this year? Most of my customers have been really slow, seems the majority of contracts are still un-signed. Wondering if everyone else is seeing the same thing, maybe it's still too nice out!


----------



## banonea

wizardsr said:


> What are you guys seeing for contracts this year? Most of my customers have been really slow, seems the majority of contracts are still un-signed. Wondering if everyone else is seeing the same thing, maybe it's still too nice out!


With the exception of 2 or 3 all mine are in....


----------



## Bill1090

wizardsr said:


> What are you guys seeing for contracts this year? Most of my customers have been really slow, seems the majority of contracts are still un-signed. Wondering if everyone else is seeing the same thing, maybe it's still too nice out!


It's been slow for me, but down here it seems like that happens every year.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28 said:


> still not something home inspector will do as its not required by lenders


The City is requiring it as part of their checklist before the house can go on the market...


----------



## cbservicesllc

wizardsr said:


> What are you guys seeing for contracts this year? Most of my customers have been really slow, seems the majority of contracts are still un-signed. Wondering if everyone else is seeing the same thing, maybe it's still too nice out!


I would agree... Most of our commercials are back... Residentials only a handful...


----------



## andersman02

Anyone have any extra 34-0-4 or simular they are looking to rid of


----------



## ryde307

andersman02 said:


> Anyone have any extra 34-0-4 or simular they are looking to rid of


16-0-3 ?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307 said:


> 16-0-3 ?


Hey you still trying to get rid of that fert? How much per pallet?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just seen a guy riding his bike through North Oaks with a chainsaw in his backpack.


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Hey you still trying to get rid of that fert? How much per pallet?


Yes. I will double. Check what we paid but I think $600 a pallet.


----------



## andersman02

ryde307 said:


> 16-0-3 ?


Thanks but ended up getting a pretty good deal on some 22 0 6


----------



## IDST

wizardsr said:


> What are you guys seeing for contracts this year? Most of my customers have been really slow, seems the majority of contracts are still un-signed. Wondering if everyone else is seeing the same thing, maybe it's still too nice out!


Same here. Can't figure it out. I thought the talk of snow up north would've got some people moving. Guess not


----------



## CityGuy

57° and cloudy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307 said:


> Yes. I will double. Check what we paid but I think $600 a pallet.


40 bag pallets?


----------



## IDST

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/res/5792974369.html

did any of you guys see this ad?!


----------



## SnoFarmer

Interesting.......

















.


----------



## unit28

Seen first scrape in my oak flats
good hunting between 10-2



Wind sw 6 mph


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like tomorrow we could see our first mixed bag of precipitation.


----------



## unit28

CityGuy said:


> Looks like tomorrow we could see our first mixed bag of precipitation.


HRRR should say


----------



## CityGuy

This should about some it up.


----------



## TKLAWN

CityGuy said:


> Looks like tomorrow we could see our first mixed bag of precipitation.


Not here.....


----------



## Drakeslayer

TKLAWN said:


> Not here.....


Did you get my envelope?


----------



## Drakeslayer

unit28 said:


> Seen first scrape in my oak flats
> good hunting between 10-2
> 
> Wind sw 6 mph


Seen a few on some Aspens we planted a couple weeks ago.


----------



## CityGuy

43° and sprinkles


----------



## MNPLOWCO

How nervous should I be about two accounts that have not had the sprinkler system blown out yet? Do you think our upcoming 30 degree morning in 24 hours is a danger to the backflow preventer?


----------



## TKLAWN

Drakeslayer said:


> Did you get my envelope?


Haha! Yes I did, I had tears in my eyes


----------



## mnlefty

MNPLOWCO said:


> How nervous should I be about two accounts that have not had the sprinkler system blown out yet? Do you think our upcoming 30 degree morning in 24 hours is a danger to the backflow preventer?


I wouldn't be... if you are simply covering with a blanket will be sufficient at that temp range, or you can walk them through shutting the water off inside and opening the spigot or blowout plug on the backflow.

Check the hourly forecasts... i dont really get nervous until it's mid-upper 20's for several hours overnight.


----------



## CityGuy

Wind is a little brisk this morning.


----------



## NorthernProServ

MNPLOWCO said:


> How nervous should I be about two accounts that have not had the sprinkler system blown out yet? Do you think our upcoming 30 degree morning in 24 hours is a danger to the backflow preventer?


We have just under a 100 left to do.
Not worried.....yet.


----------



## NorthernProServ

T


mnlefty said:


> I wouldn't be... if you are simply covering with a blanket will be sufficient at that temp range, or you can walk them through shutting the water off inside and opening the spigot or blowout plug on the backflow.
> 
> Check the hourly forecasts... i dont really get nervous until it's mid-upper 20's for several hours overnight.


This......


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Thanks for the reply, gentlemen.


----------



## cbservicesllc

MNPLOWCO said:


> How nervous should I be about two accounts that have not had the sprinkler system blown out yet? Do you think our upcoming 30 degree morning in 24 hours is a danger to the backflow preventer?


Nahhhh.... no worries


----------



## cbservicesllc

mnlefty said:


> I wouldn't be... if you are simply covering with a blanket will be sufficient at that temp range, or you can walk them through shutting the water off inside and opening the spigot or blowout plug on the backflow.
> 
> Check the hourly forecasts... i dont really get nervous until it's mid-upper 20's for several hours overnight.


This guy knows what's up...


----------



## CityGuy

38° and cloudy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO said:


> How nervous should I be about two accounts that have not had the sprinkler system blown out yet? Do you think our upcoming 30 degree morning in 24 hours is a danger to the backflow preventer?


See? No worries. Stayed cloudy all night, so it's still 38 degrees, not 29.

Gonna be tough this winter with forecast. I think NWS is off more than they have ever been.


----------



## unit28

Yeah......nothing broke


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> See? No worries. Stayed cloudy all night, so it's still 38 degrees, not 29.
> 
> Gonna be tough this winter with forecast. I think NWS is off more than they have ever been.


Always said js is hard to forecast
It got windy most of the day to clear out the clouds. But it died down about sunset


----------



## banonea

Anyone got experience with hustler mowers?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea said:


> Anyone got experience with hustler mowers?


Other than they're called Hustlers cause they're always making you money??


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Other than they're called Hustlers cause they're always making you money??


I was looking at them at the Bobcat dealer and they got one that is a tri-deck 104"cut. Its claim to fame is it can mow a football field in 10 min


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea said:


> I was looking at them at the Bobcat dealer and they got one that is a tri-deck 104"cut. Its claim to fame is it can mow a football field in 10 min


Ain't gonna happen. It can probably drive OVER a football field in 10 minutes, but, like my Altoz that can mow at 18 mph, it cannot cut spring grass in 10 minutes.

It wasn't my cup of tea, and I've ran just about every brand of mower over the years except for Badboy and Dixie Chopper.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> See? No worries. Stayed cloudy all night, so it's still 38 degrees, not 29.
> 
> Gonna be tough this winter with forecast. I think NWS is off more than they have ever been.


Yep, I got home about 1AM and saw the solid cloud deck, figured it wouldn't be getting low...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc said:


> Yep, I got home about 1AM and saw the solid cloud deck, figured it wouldn't be getting low...


Were you pulling a mid-week quality?


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc said:


> Yep, I got home about 1AM and saw the solid cloud deck, figured it wouldn't be getting low...


I thought I saw your truck at the bar..


----------



## unit28

New gold rush


nws seems a little gunshy on the weather discussion


----------



## Green Grass

cbservicesllc said:


> Yep, I got home about 1AM and saw the solid cloud deck, figured it wouldn't be getting low...


Fire training should have been long done by then.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass said:


> Fire training should have been long done by then.


He was probably doing irrigation blowouts for $25 a pop and didn't want anyone to see him.


----------



## unit28

At this rate grass will need mowing awhile longer


----------



## CityGuy

44° and clear


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> See? No worries. Stayed cloudy all night, so it's still 38 degrees, not 29.
> 
> Gonna be tough this winter with forecast. I think NWS is off more than they have ever been.


I did my blow outs just in case. It made it a longer day for me yesterday, but at least I'm done with them. I see a hint of 75 degrees hitting us next week. The last hurrah I expect.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO said:


> I did my blow outs just in case. It made it a longer day for me yesterday, but at least I'm done with them. I see a hint of 75 degrees hitting us next week. The last hurrah I expect.


AccuWeather has fairly warm temps through November.


----------



## banonea

unit28 said:


> At this rate grass will need mowing awhile longer


We didnt mow anything this week, barley any growth


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> AccuWeather has fairly warm temps through November.


Long range gfs is also on the same train


----------



## unit28

http://www.woweather.com/cgi-bin/ex...=-&VAR=tmax&HH=6&ARCHIV=0&ZOOM=0&PERIOD=&WMO=


----------



## MNPLOWCO

What do I have here.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Different pic of same. Diagnosis?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Were you pulling a mid-week quality?


After training "training" duh...


----------



## TKLAWN

MNPLOWCO said:


> Different pic of same. Diagnosis?


Round up?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO said:


> What do I have here.


Brown spot? Grubs?


----------



## CityGuy

64° cloudy and windy


----------



## unit28

65*
80% humidity


Mosquito weather ......
Moving day on tap


----------



## unit28

DOT banning all Samsung 7


----------



## NorthernProServ

The 45.00 dollar guy.


----------



## NorthernProServ

NorthernProServ said:


> The 45.00 dollar guy.


Well just blew a tire on the air compressor.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ said:


> The 45.00 dollar guy.


Hahaha...that'll teach ya.


----------



## Bluethumb

Ordered a Ebling back blade last week (it ships Tuesday). Personally I have never seen a back blade besides on the web. I know some of the people in this thread have them. I believe that this will increase our productivity. My question is where are they the most productive (big lots or residential drives)?


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Hahaha...that'll teach ya.


Ya no ****....

After sitting on the side of the road for 2 hours, got the new tire/rim put on. Bent the old rim and thankfully fleet farm was still open.

One thing is for sure......You can take tow truck driver off my future list of career choices. Two trucks with light bars and people are still so close if you open your door they would take it off.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Said screw it to getting baggers ready. Wife and I are taking the side by side up to Nemadji for another ride. Won't get too many more days like today.


----------



## veggin psd

Bluethumb said:


> Ordered a Ebling back blade last week (it ships Tuesday). Personally I have never seen a back blade besides on the web. I know some of the people in this thread have them. I believe that this will increase our productivity. My question is where are they the most productive (big lots or residential drives)?


I have an 8' Ebling and have used it for several years. It is in getting blasted and painted and will get it back Tuesday. It is FOR SALE currently

I have a 16' footer coming to replace it. Once you adjust your plowing style, an Ebling is equally useful and productive in nearly every plowing situation.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Said screw it to getting baggers ready. Wife and I are taking the side by side up to Nemadji for another ride. Won't get too many more days like today.


pretty much the same thing happened here, just with motorcycles.... great day for a ride.


----------



## Bluethumb

veggin psd said:


> I have an 8' Ebling and have used it for several years. It is in getting blasted and painted and will get it back Tuesday. It is FOR SALE currently
> 
> I have a 16' footer coming to replace it. Once you adjust your plowing style, an Ebling is equally useful and productive in nearly every plowing situation.


Thanks... I really hope they work as well as advertised. I also bought the 16'


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea said:


> pretty much the same thing happened here, just with motorcycles.... great day for a ride.












We had fun without the kids.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I know ranger has one he talks it up all the time


----------



## Polarismalibu

I have one truck and one skid open for this winter so far it's been impossible to find anyone that knows what there doing. Actually kinda shocked it's always been easy to find laid off guys to do snow work


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> View attachment 166795
> 
> 
> We had fun without the kids.


Couple pits stops?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer said:


> Couple pits stops?


Tried. But no.


----------



## CityGuy

60° and mist


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Can't see cafe in the north metro the fog is so bad.


----------



## unit28

Have to ask the age old question

Snow on Halloween?

This is the Jetstream <js> not snow
With vorticity energy.

precipitation chances of above .25" coming on hallow eve.....not snow unless we get a heavy cold shot


----------



## unit28

Drove around pine county yesterday looking for land to buy.

Fall color was awesome


----------



## Polarismalibu

unit28 said:


> Drove around pine county yesterday looking for land to buy.
> 
> Fall color was awesome


I was up at our woods in Milaca yesterday leaves are 100% dropped already


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu said:


> I was up at our woods in Milaca yesterday leaves are 100% dropped already


We went from nothing dropped last week to i got ro put the baggers on this week......


----------



## andersman02

Polarismalibu said:


> I was up at our woods in Milaca yesterday leaves are 100% dropped already


Kinda a wtf do we do week here. Most of the leaves barring some ash are still on. Thinking Im just having the mowers keep mowing this week. Maybe this rain tonight might knock enough off to start who knows.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ said:


> The 45.00 dollar guy.


Mother Cafer's!


----------



## cbservicesllc

andersman02 said:


> Kinda a wtf do we do week here. Most of the leaves barring some ash are still on. Thinking Im just having the mowers keep mowing this week. Maybe this rain tonight might knock enough off to start who knows.


I really thought the rain last night would knock more off, but here they're either bare or full... Our guys are just going to keep slicing and dicing for now...


----------



## TKLAWN

unit28 said:


> Drove around pine county yesterday looking for land to buy.
> 
> Fall color was awesome


You happen to find a Vikings loss?
I have been looking everywhere and I can't find one around here!


----------



## ryde307

cbservicesllc said:


> I really thought the rain last night would knock more off, but here they're either bare or full... Our guys are just going to keep slicing and dicing for now...


Do you still bill for mowing? We are mowing this week still. Skipping some seasonal but doing per timers. We do bill for mowing still. Then looks like there will be a break for a little bit and then it's fall clean up season in a couple weeks.


----------



## ryde307

Shopping for ice melt, does anyone have experience with Robo Melt? It is aKissner product. From what I understand it is the same as Landscapers Choice a more common name of Ice melt.


----------



## CityGuy

Guess we'll see what happens.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307 said:


> Shopping for ice melt, does anyone have experience with Robo Melt? It is aKissner product. From what I understand it is the same as Landscapers Choice a more common name of Ice melt.


Just seen a flier for it at Site One today. That's all the info I got for RoboMelt.


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307 said:


> Do you still bill for mowing? We are mowing this week still. Skipping some seasonal but doing per timers. We do bill for mowing still. Then looks like there will be a break for a little bit and then it's fall clean up season in a couple weeks.


Yeah, it's kind of a 6 to one, half a dozen to the other deal... We're still mowing everything just to mulch up the leaves pretty much. We'll still bill it, but it should cut down a bit on their cleanup cost... Or make cleanups faster if they're seasonal...


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy said:


> Guess we'll see what happens.
> 
> View attachment 166809


Yeah Baby! #Faith


----------



## IDST

ryde307 said:


> Shopping for ice melt, does anyone have experience with Robo Melt? It is aKissner product. From what I understand it is the same as Landscapers Choice a more common name of Ice melt.


i ordered two pallets from site one today. I think jason said they ordered one truck load


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

IDST said:


> i ordered two pallets from site one today. I think jason said they ordered one truck load


Price? What is it rated to?


----------



## IDST

around 8 and some change. Only the second time I talked to them not sure how good or bad the pricing is. 10 below i think. I got the msds on it and can let you know the mixture tomorrow


----------



## CityGuy

50° and a few clouds


----------



## IDST

Robo Melt'
90-99% sodium chloride
.01-5.0% Mag Chloride
.01-5.0% Potassium Chloride.

They use an anti caking agent and all the salt is treated with the mag chloride. Doesn't sound much different than clear lane to me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Is it dyed?


----------



## IDST

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Is it dyed?


yup


----------



## unit28

TKLAWN said:


> You happen to find a Vikings loss?
> I have been looking everywhere and I can't find one around here!


there's a reason we made sure the gutters worked before the season started


----------



## IDST

Robo-melt


----------



## ryde307

So what I know, is it's blue which I like, It says it's to - 10. That doesn't matter a ton to me but I also really like the size of the salt. We are getting ti through SiteOne and have a good price on it by the truck load. I think this is what we will use just looking to see if anyone else had feedback. It is close to the same price as northern salts North Pro deicer. But the size is alot better.


----------



## ryde307

Anyone interested in buying some Ice Eater (US Salt)? We have pallets from last season. We need a dyed product and this is not. It is a pinkish color but not dyed. It works well. Rated for -5. It is a smaller granual like Northern salt. I actually think it's basically the same thing. $240 Pallet. 49 bags per pallet.


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu said:


> I have one truck and one skid open for this winter so far it's been impossible to find anyone that knows what there doing. Actually kinda shocked it's always been easy to find laid off guys to do snow work


So do they drive themselves?


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut said:


> So do they drive themselves?


I wish, that would make things easier


----------



## qualitycut

Polarismalibu said:


> I wish, that would make things easier


Then how are they available if you have no one to drive them?


----------



## CityGuy

45° and clear


----------



## ryde307

Anyone have ideas for salt barrels to be placed on site? We are required to supply and leave some at a few sites and looking for ideas on what to use. Needs to be fairly weather resistant and hold around 20Gallons+.


----------



## IDST

ryde307 said:


> Anyone have ideas for salt barrels to be placed on site? We are required to supply and leave some at a few sites and looking for ideas on what to use. Needs to be fairly weather resistant and hold around 20Gallons+.


What about plastic totes?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

.............


----------



## banonea

ryde307 said:


> Anyone have ideas for salt barrels to be placed on site? We are required to supply and leave some at a few sites and looking for ideas on what to use. Needs to be fairly weather resistant and hold around 20Gallons+.


I use a garbage can with a lid and lock foe the one i do


----------



## Polarismalibu

qualitycut said:


> Then how are they available if you have no one to drive them?


I meant open as in no drivers yet.


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307 said:


> Anyone have ideas for salt barrels to be placed on site? We are required to supply and leave some at a few sites and looking for ideas on what to use. Needs to be fairly weather resistant and hold around 20Gallons+.


Plastic 55 gallon barrels.

There is a guy south of Annandale that has some. I can get his number if you need. Not sure on price.


----------



## IDST

ryde307 said:


> Anyone have ideas for salt barrels to be placed on site? We are required to supply and leave some at a few sites and looking for ideas on what to use. Needs to be fairly weather resistant and hold around 20Gallons+.


you still got my number?


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> .............
> 
> View attachment 166850


Need 1 more month before that **** falls from the [email protected]!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ said:


> Need 1 more month before that **** falls from the [email protected]!


Looks more like a rain graph than snow


----------



## CityGuy

Dahl's winter prediction tonight at 2200.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow said:


> Looks more like a rain graph than snow


Jim's right. Just trollin'.


----------



## IDST

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Jim's right. Just trollin'.


You got me with it. Broke my heart


----------



## IDST

Posted a pic of the Kubota on Facebook but still can't post over here


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Welcome to another Sales and Use Tax payment date. State coiffures are lacking behind projections this year so they are anxiously waiting for your tax collections. Smile and give generously.......


----------



## CityGuy

38° clear


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone with any interest in a 9' Western Pro Plus for an '05 Ford for $3,000??

Got a buddy looking to sell one. It's very clean.


----------



## TKLAWN

ryde307 said:


> Anyone interested in buying some Ice Eater (US Salt)? We have pallets from last season. We need a dyed product and this is not. It is a pinkish color but not dyed. It works well. Rated for -5. It is a smaller granual like Northern salt. I actually think it's basically the same thing. $240 Pallet. 49 bags per pallet.


I would take 2 pallets, not sure when I could get there to pick them up though.
Unless you want to drop them off?


----------



## veggin psd

EBLING Back Blade for sale- Just across the river in Western WI

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/for/5837901901.html


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hey, so what was Dahl's prediction for the winter CityGuy?

Also, I see they removed the Stop sign at the North end of Buffalo Lake... Thumbs Up


----------



## Drakeslayer

cbservicesllc said:


> Hey, so what was Dahl's prediction for the winter CityGuy?
> 
> Also, I see they removed the Stop sign at the North end of Buffalo Lake... Thumbs Up


How many miles did you put on today?


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc said:


> Hey, so what was Dahl's prediction for the winter CityGuy?
> 
> Also, I see they removed the Stop sign at the North end of Buffalo Lake... Thumbs Up


I fell asleep before it was on. Breen trying to find it online with no luck.

Hwy 25 to 55 reopened.


----------



## CityGuy

41° and cloudy


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy said:


> I fell asleep before it was on. Breen trying to find it online with no luck.
> 
> Hwy 25 to 55 reopened.


65" is the prediction


----------



## jimslawnsnow

He also said when we have a snowier winter a lot comes in November and December


----------



## banonea

31° here. lot of frost here......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea said:


> 31° here. lot of frost here......


It was already frosty at 9 last night here


----------



## andersman02

Do any of you have or use a power limited technician for landscape and low voltage lighting


----------



## CityGuy

It's that time of year. Saddle tanks got mounted today and underbody extensions went on.


----------



## Bill1090

Saw this on BookFace just now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Not trying to be political here.....

If you're paying attention to world events, you know Russia is flexing muscle.

Say there is another war and Russia invades, do you just keep mowing everyone's grass? Fix parking lots? Would people be concerned if the properties look freshly mowed?


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Not trying to be political here.....
> 
> If you're paying attention to world events, you know Russia is flexing muscle.
> 
> Say there is another war and Russia invades, do you just keep mowing everyone's grass? Fix parking lots? Would people be concerned if the properties look freshly mowed?


But of course, commrad Lawnmowerman! It would be your duty. However, your pay will be altered for the fact that you will not need it. All will be provided for you and your family. Small 1 bedroom apartment, bread and water, and job for life. And remember, this is a weather site and a "Political Officer" will be here shortly to "discuss" with you..


----------



## CityGuy

36° and clear


----------



## NorthernProServ

CityGuy said:


> Hwy 25 to 55 reopened.


About time !


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc said:


> Hey, so what was Dahl's prediction for the winter CityGuy?
> 
> Also, I see they removed the Stop sign at the North end of Buffalo Lake... Thumbs Up


You need to stop in at Mill Creek for dinner off of cty. Rd. 35. 42 Oz. Prime rib Friday and Saturday night, it is the best prime rib I have had. Oh, they also have 2 for 1 drinks. We Went last night but had a 45 min wait. We started going back home and ended up at Norms wayside, just before menards off of 55.

You should try out both places when your passing by again.Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO said:


> But of course, commrad Lawnmowerman! It would be your duty. However, your pay will be altered for the fact that you will not need it. All will be provided for you and your family. Small 1 bedroom apartment, bread and water, and job for life. And remember, this is a weather site and a "Political Officer" will be here shortly to "discuss" with you..


There are some days where the above doesn't sound all bad.


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ said:


> You need to stop in at Mill Creek for dinner off of cty. Rd. 35. 42 Oz. Prime rib Friday and Saturday night, it is the best prime rib I have had. Oh, they also have 2 for 1 drinks. We Went last night but had a 45 min wait. We started going back home and ended up at Norms wayside, just before menards off of 55.
> 
> You should try out both places when your passing by again.Thumbs Up


The prime rib is good at Mill Creek and Norms has the best pizza in the area in my opinion.


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ said:


> About time !


Still closed from 14th to the south side of the hospital. Should open soon. Base is done just needs curb and asphalt.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer said:


> How many miles did you put on today?


About 600... Made good money though... Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

andersman02 said:


> Do any of you have or use a power limited technician for landscape and low voltage lighting


Of course... No one would EVER do work without that...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Not trying to be political here.....
> 
> If you're paying attention to world events, you know Russia is flexing muscle.
> 
> Say there is another war and Russia invades, do you just keep mowing everyone's grass? Fix parking lots? Would people be concerned if the properties look freshly mowed?


Wow... Good question...


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ said:


> You need to stop in at Mill Creek for dinner off of cty. Rd. 35. 42 Oz. Prime rib Friday and Saturday night, it is the best prime rib I have had. Oh, they also have 2 for 1 drinks. We Went last night but had a 45 min wait. We started going back home and ended up at Norms wayside, just before menards off of 55.
> 
> You should try out both places when your passing by again.Thumbs Up


Yeah we went to Mill Creek a few times when we were installing the system that I winterized


----------



## CityGuy

48° and clear


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I see AccuWeather doesn't have snow until December again this year.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> I see AccuWeather doesn't have snow until December again this year.


Going to be snow more west
#longtrack2016


----------



## CityGuy

unit28 said:


> Going to be snow more west
> #longtrack2016


So your thinking about an average year? 50ish inches or more like last year with minimal?


----------



## unit28

CityGuy said:


> So your thinking about an average year? 50ish inches or more like last year with minimal?


40ish inches

UNTIL MARCH............


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28 said:


> 40ish inches
> 
> UNTIL MARCH............


Still not a full answer. Could be 40ish til March then no more or 40ish til March then 20 or so more


----------



## CityGuy

33° and clear


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28 said:


> 40ish inches
> 
> UNTIL MARCH............


Dang... sure would like to see it evenly spread out... but oh well... Think we get any plowable snow before December?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc said:


> Dang... sure would like to see it evenly spread out... but oh well... Think we get any plowable snow before December?


It'll probably be 4 10" storms


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc said:


> Dang... sure would like to see it evenly spread out... but oh well... Think we get any plowable snow before December?


Thanksgiving.... ..


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Thanksgiving.... ..


Dislike.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dahl says snow the second week of November.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Second week of November huh, contrydide better hurry up and get my mount in so I can procrastinate putting it on


----------



## CityGuy

43° and a few clouds


----------



## IDST

anybody have Qualities number? I'm looking for someone to do a storage place in eagan and also burnsville if any one else is interested.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu said:


> Second week of November huh, contrydide better hurry up and get my mount in so I can procrastinate putting it on


A trace of snow is considered recordable


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Dahl says snow the second week of November.


Meh........


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow said:


> A trace of snow is considered recordable


I know, just don't want to be throwing it on the day before An actual storm.. My luck something wouldn't work. It was ordered 3 weeks ago shoulda been here already


----------



## cbservicesllc

IDST said:


> anybody have Qualities number? I'm looking for someone to do a storage place in eagan and also burnsville if any one else is interested.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Sent you a PM... at least I think... Looks like they changed it to be called "Conversations" now...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu said:


> I know, just don't want to be throwing it on the day before An actual storm.. My luck something wouldn't work. It was ordered 3 weeks ago shoulda been here already


Mount for the new second truck?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu said:


> I know, just don't want to be throwing it on the day before An actual storm.. My luck something wouldn't work. It was ordered 3 weeks ago shoulda been here already


That's the fun part. Livin' on the edge.

I'm the same way with a new piece of equipment before the start of a season


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Speaking of thanksgiving, in the 80's and 90's it seemed to mark the first measurable snow. It would be snowless, and by the time we left the grandparents, it would have snowed a few inches


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc said:


> Mount for the new second truck?


Correct, waiting on the mount and headlight harness.


----------



## ryde307

Looking for a sub with a Skid and Truck in Shakopee/Savage area. Big sites low trigger.
Also looking for a truck or skid in Eden Prairie
and another truck of skid in St Louis Park.
Let me know if interested.


----------



## mossballs

Looking for someone to take over 11 parking lots in SW MN


----------



## CityGuy

43° and light rain


----------



## IDST

anybody get a call for best buys?


----------



## NorthernProServ

Starting cleanups tomorrow , well was planning on it anyway.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ said:


> Starting cleanups tomorrow , well was planning on it anyway.


We're 1/2 done. Hoping to be done in two weeks.


----------



## andersman02

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> We're 1/2 done. Hoping to be done in two weeks.


All your leaves down? We should be finished with the first round of our 2 timers next week then start on the 1 timers and 2nd round.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I can't touch any of the few clean ups I actually do. The maples just won't let go here


----------



## Polarismalibu

IDST said:


> anybody get a call for best buys?


Yeah from national company.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

#10degreescolder.


----------



## CityGuy

1 wing and sander on. 3 to go. At least my direct boss isn't waiting until the last minute. Big boss wants to wait for a few more weeks yet.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Health insurance letter came in the mail today, going up 76%.

I think I'm raising mowing rates 80% next year to keep up, I will include a copy of my insurance letter with every contact.


----------



## ryde307

Everyone should put a surcharge of 10% on the bottom on invoices from now on that says for The "Affordable" Care Act. If you know they are voting for Hillary add 10% more.


----------



## wizardsr

Hey guys, anyone still doing blowouts? I have a couple for a rental management company that need to be done, and my guy Keith is out of town for a couple weeks. One is a vacant house in Lakeville that can be done whenever, the other is an occupied single family in St Louis Park.


----------



## CityGuy

42° and cloudy


----------



## cbservicesllc

wizardsr said:


> Hey guys, anyone still doing blowouts? I have a couple for a rental management company that need to be done, and my guy Keith is out of town for a couple weeks. One is a vacant house in Lakeville that can be done whenever, the other is an occupied single family in St Louis Park.


I'm still going through at least mid week next week... Let me know if the one in SLP still needs it done...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I've priced out 3 residentials in the last 2 days next to homes we are already doing, or from phone calls from people that see us cleaning up.

$250 minimum with 4 guys and 2 trucks. Hell of a deal. They've all said "you guys do a great job! Are you sure you can't do it for $200? That's what we pay now."

Uh, no.


----------



## wizardsr

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> I've priced out 3 residentials in the last 2 days next to homes we are already doing, or from phone calls from people that see us cleaning up.
> 
> $250 minimum with 4 guys and 2 trucks. Hell of a deal. They've all said "you guys do a great job! Are you sure you can't do it for $200? That's what we pay now."
> 
> Uh, no.


I don't think I've quoted less than $400 for a driveway this year. If they don't bite, too bad. Plenty of guys out there willing to work at a break-even point just to stay busy, I'm not one of them.


----------



## ryde307

wizardsr said:


> I don't think I've quoted less than $400 for a driveway this year. If they don't bite, too bad. Plenty of guys out there willing to work at a break-even point just to stay busy, I'm not one of them.


I think he was speaking of fall clean ups. Based on the 4 guys two trucks comment.


----------



## wizardsr

ryde307 said:


> I think he was speaking of fall clean ups. Based on the 4 guys two trucks comment.


Ah, gotcha.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ryde is right. And it's why I don't do residential cleanups. I just can't get paid for them.

Told a guy in North Oaks $300 for 1.5 acres. He said $225. I said no. He said he'll have to rake then.


----------



## unit28

Seen a nice 8 point before dark

Unfortunately he saw me at the same time


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Ryde is right. And it's why I don't do residential cleanups. I just can't get paid for them.
> 
> Told a guy in North Oaks $300 for 1.5 acres. He said $225. I said no. He said he'll have to rake then.


Hope they have a place for all the leaves


----------



## jimslawnsnow

wizardsr said:


> I don't think I've quoted less than $400 for a driveway this year. If they don't bite, too bad. Plenty of guys out there willing to work at a break-even point just to stay busy, I'm not one of them.


I'm at 525 for a single drive 610 for bigger. F em if they want cheaper. Add 25% for under full run snows and add 50% for dusting and more. I really don't care if I get extra drives or not. I'd rather not even do snow work, but it goes with the territory


----------



## mnlefty

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Ryde is right. And it's why I don't do residential cleanups. I just can't get paid for them.
> 
> Told a guy in North Oaks $300 for 1.5 acres. He said $225. I said no. He said he'll have to rake then.


Ha... you're not gonna lose a bit of sleep over it, and he's gonna be pissed and whining the whole time he's raking... "should've just paid the $300..."


----------



## CityGuy

47° and cloudy


----------



## CityGuy

50° and cloudy


----------



## unit28

I see a chance for snow about the 11th
Depending on the Jetstream
trace to 1/4"


----------



## unit28

Hopefully nice weather next weekend
Corn and beans are cut mostly

Deer are scraping here

View attachment 167118


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow said:


> I'm at 525 for a single drive 610 for bigger. F em if they want cheaper. Add 25% for under full run snows and add 50% for dusting and more. I really don't care if I get extra drives or not. I'd rather not even do snow work, but it goes with the territory


Ha why so little I just a check for $1200


----------



## CityGuy

42° and cloudy


----------



## unit28




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Novak says 70's next weekend.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Novak says 70's next weekend.


So don't go get 4 pallets of salt?


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Novak says 70's next weekend.


Sounds great
my closing day is Friday
We're moving closer to hwy 95


----------



## unit28

NorthernProServ said:


> So don't go get 4 pallets of salt?


......time for pre


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ said:


> So don't go get 4 pallets of salt?


Are you making lots and lots of popcorn for the Vikings Super BOWL party?


----------



## CityGuy

Spent the day at mom's helping her clean out the house a little. 

Banno has some leaves to clean up.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy said:


> Spent the day at mom's helping her clean out the house a little.
> 
> Banno has some leaves to clean up.


Doing that tomorrow . we are doing final clean ups this week. with luck we can have all done by Friday . ........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea said:


> Doing that tomorrow . we are doing final clean ups this week. with luck we can have all done by Friday . ........


I have places where the leaves have yet to fall. I'll be cleaning up yard til the snow flies as usual


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Oh, and the grass is still growing. Weeds too


----------



## CityGuy

43° and mostly cloudy


----------



## MNPLOWCO

I also have properties that have full green on a few trees. We are starting clean ups today. The grass was still growing as of last week. Looks like a windy day. 15-20 mph blowing in from the south going north. Starting with the accounts that will accommodate that wind direction. "Playing the wind" and jumping all over the route out of order. Extra time driving but maybe saving some time with the winds help!


----------



## mnlefty

Last blowout of the year, an apartment complex that we have a key and key fob for doors to get in. Boss grabbed the keys last week and never gave then back. Now I sit and wait an hour for the maintenance guy, cause blowouts aren't boring enough... fitting.


----------



## mnlefty

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Novak says 70's next weekend.


Anybody know where I can get blaze orange shorts?


----------



## banonea

mnlefty said:


> Anybody know where I can get blaze orange shorts?


Fleet farm........


----------



## Polarismalibu

mnlefty said:


> Anybody know where I can get blaze orange shorts?


Yeah I'm glad I bought that new insulated jacket at cabelas this weekend. Could have gotten by with the $5 orange shirt at fleet farm


----------



## qualitycut

banonea said:


> Doing that tomorrow . we are doing final clean ups this week. with luck we can have all done by Friday . ........


We haven't even started still a lot of leaves yet.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow said:


> I have places where the leaves have yet to fall. I'll be cleaning up yard til the snow flies as usual


Same here...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Even 90% of my red oaks are down now.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Holy Frick are the snow calls coming in. Little do some of them know I am sendin either an increase rate or cancelation letter


----------



## banonea

Shut down for the day. too windy. as fast as we finish, it is covered again....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea said:


> Shut down for the day. too windy. as fast as we finish, it is covered again....


That's bound to happen. Just mowing today here. Well, I'm in a heated cab running grain cart


----------



## IDST

My tractor should be done by Thursday/Friday. You can say I'm a little pumped! Wish I could post some pics with this new site set-up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

IDST said:


> My tractor should be done by Thursday/Friday. You can say I'm a little pumped! Wish I could post some pics with this new site set-up


Gotta use a photo resizer.

MNlefty has a good one.


----------



## CityGuy

Has anyone ever used Sam's Club Auctions? Just found out about it just not sure about it being legitimate.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy said:


> Has anyone ever used Sam's Club Auctions? Just found out about it just not sure about it being legitimate.


Never heard of them


----------



## andersman02

Frusterated.. Had a customer we did a cleanup last year for go with us for the season for everything. Maybe a month or so ago. I saw she had put chicken wire along the bottom of her backyard fence. Also saw she put up a wood rack right in front of the section of fence we can remove to get into the back with a bigger mower. This backyard area has about 4000 sq ft of area including landscaping to blow out with about 5 mature oaks that hang onto her property. Needless to say theres a lot of leaves. Last year we were able to be pretty efficient and blow said leaves under the fence into the woods. Now we can't. Cant even really use the zero turn bagger as the turf area is pretty small. Called her and and let her know we need to be able to get into the back, not just the 24" gate on the one side farthese from the truck. she just basically blew me off. Said she couldnt do anything about it.I ended up going over there and moving the wood pile along the fence that we cant remove. Not a big deal, took 2 hrs from shop to shop but really pissed me off. She prepaid for the season. Only reason I didnt flat out refuse to do it without some kind of compensation. That and I think may of skipped her once or twice for mowing. 


Vent over


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skol........


----------



## IDST

I just don't understand why I can post pics on FB but not here


----------



## CityGuy

46° and clear


----------



## mnlefty

IDST said:


> I just don't understand why I can post pics on FB but not here


Download Reducephotosize app from the play store. It's really a simple app to use. I resize to the top size, 1280 x 720 and the upload system here works smooth.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

IDST said:


> I just don't understand why I can post pics on FB but not here


MJD has told us numerous times that this isn't Facebook.


----------



## IDST

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> MJD has told us numerous times that this isn't Facebook.


Yeah but they added a "like" button!


----------



## banonea

Mom is all done cityguy


----------



## CityGuy

banonea said:


> http://s36.photobucket.com/user/bakkus666/media/Mobile Uploads/20161101_102937_zps2thgqajf.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> Mom is all done cityguy


Mom says thank you and it looks great.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy said:


> Mom says thank you and it looks great.


Not a problem. ......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wait, maybe it IS Facebook.


----------



## CityGuy

40° and clear


----------



## NorthernProServ

http://kstp.com/weather/dave-dahl-snowometer/4306608/?cat=12196

( Sent from KSTP )

Mid November he says....OK.


----------



## IDST

Menards plow stakes are 50 cents right now. Buy one at 99 cents get one free.


----------



## Doughboy12

Cubs win. Cubs win. Cubs win!!!


----------



## CityGuy

41° and cloudy


----------



## Doughboy12

IDST said:


> Menards plow stakes are 50 cents right now. Buy one at 99 cents get one free.


Which Menards are you seeing that? I only see the sale price of $0.99. Normal price is $1.89


----------



## IDST

Doughboy12 said:


> Which Menards are you seeing that? I only see the sale price of $0.99. Normal price is $1.89


Golden Valley is where i bought mine. Some one of one of the FB pages posted the same thing. Good thru Nov 12


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12 said:


> Which Menards are you seeing that? I only see the sale price of $0.99. Normal price is $1.89


The one by me is just .99 cents/each. They didn't have any buy one get one


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://www.kare11.com/life/outdoors/mille-lacs-to-open-for-winter-walleye/346981027


----------



## Polarismalibu

Anyone interested in a 36" Lesco? I don't mow anymore used it a few times to mow the shop This year otherwise it's just in my way. Have a sulky also


----------



## IDST

Brooklyn park has the deal on stakes. I'll try to leave a few


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu said:


> The one by me is just .99 cents/each. They didn't have any buy one get one


Did you buy any. The sign was hidden at mine. Rang up correctly thought....


----------



## Doughboy12

IDST said:


> Brooklyn park has the deal on stakes. I'll try to leave a few


Mine did too. Got a case...they had pleanty.


----------



## IDST

Putting plow stakes out 60 degrees 11/3/16. Crazy and depressing


----------



## cbservicesllc

IDST said:


> Putting plow stakes out 60 degrees 11/3/16. Crazy and depressing


I'm not doing mine for a couple weeks yet... I don't feel like having them pulled on me...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12 said:


> Mine did too. Got a case...they had pleanty.


 How many are in a case?


----------



## IDST

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> How many are in a case?


200


----------



## banonea

IDST said:


> Putting plow stakes out 60 degrees 11/3/16. Crazy and depressing


Planning to do ours next week


----------



## CityGuy

37° and partly cloudy


----------



## NorthernProServ

What a nice day out, should be working but I find myself sheet rocking the laundry room instead.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ said:


> What a nice day out, should be working but I find myself sheet rocking the laundry room instead.


Perfect winter project


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ said:


> What a nice day out, should be working but I find myself sheet rocking the laundry room instead.


We could have done one more, but the new zombies came out last night and I'm heading home to take the Ps4 controller from my kids.


----------



## unit28

Anyone want to help me tomorrow
Its moving day.

we'll start bright and early

No excuses please


----------



## CityGuy

39° and clear


----------



## TKLAWN

CityGuy said:


> 39° and clear


Stock internet reading,truck says 44° and sun.


----------



## IDST

seeing if this works


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## unit28

unit28 said:


> Anyone want to help me tomorrow
> Its moving day.
> 
> we'll start bright and early
> 
> No excuses please


curb alert.....

Crates of irrigation fittings,


----------



## CityGuy

49° and clear


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well I was stupid and didn't squeeze the trigger on a big body 6 point yesterday morning. Hope he comes back this morning.

Got sun burnt in my tee shirt hunting. Never had that happen before


----------



## CityGuy

52° and mostly cloudy


----------



## Bill1090

I wonder if we've seen the last 70° day for the year


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Here we go!!


----------



## SnoFarmer

Very optimistic...

A trace, humm.,,, maybe a flurie that will melt on contact.
Possible... On wed night but the sky's will be clear, so I'm not sure how it's going to happen.
Then clouding up on fri keeping the over night temps in the low 40's over night.

58° partly cloudy.


----------



## IDST

Just got home from three days in the hospital. sepsis and thought maybe menengitus. Got a spinal tap yesterday and ruled that out. But know sitting at home with the worst headache i've ever had.


----------



## IDST

Oh yeah and pneumonia again aint that great


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dahl says widespread snow on November 16th.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Cool,

Waite and see.
Grounds temps are still a bit high...

Tracking snow this weekend.
A politically controlled forcast.

The forcast is rigged.
Lol


----------



## andersman02

Lost my first plowing customer to a company using tractors charging 300/drive...is my parents neighbor also, been basically doing her summer lawn and plowing work at cost and still complains. Looks like a hefty $ increase next year


----------



## CityGuy

42° and clear


----------



## IDST

where is eveybody?


----------



## banonea

IDST said:


> where is eveybody?


watching the election . .....


----------



## IDST

banonea said:


> watching the election . .....


I figured there would be some comments. Florida is very nerve racking


----------



## banonea

IDST said:


> I figured there would be some comments. Florida is very nerve racking


its going to be interesting . ......


----------



## banonea

what i find interesting is CNN has Clinton winning and fox ha a Trump winning


----------



## IDST

Id much rather watch fox but cnn's gets into the county maps better. flipping back and forth


----------



## banonea

IDST said:


> Id much rather watch fox but cnn's gets into the county maps better. flipping back and forth


same here, that and wwe wrestling.........lol


----------



## Polarismalibu

first year I have had work going still during hunting season. Makes for long days I'm ready for the cold


----------



## IDST

lots of snow according to Novak by the end of november


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I'm saying not much snow for this winter. I saw a sign this weekend from that winter that snowed only 4 times and was 40 almost every day


----------



## unit28




----------



## unit28

Going on day 6 of moving.........

I'm tired


----------



## CityGuy

32° and clear


----------



## CityGuy

Holy cow I didn't think he stood a chance. Trump is projected to win with 90 some percent of the vote in.


----------



## TKLAWN

#makeamericagreatagain


----------



## unit28

28*.........truck


----------



## banonea

been here a half hour and already half done


----------



## unit28

banonea said:


> been here a half hour and already half done


lucky.......

day 6 here, 
Just one more trailer though


----------



## banonea

Last thing we have to do for the season.


----------



## IDST

banonea said:


> been here a half hour and already half done


$$$$$$$!


----------



## banonea

IDST said:


> $$$$$$$!


yes sir, i love quick jobs like this one......


----------



## CityGuy

43° and clear


----------



## mnlefty

Was a good day for golf, even with the breeze whipping decent... Not many leaves to battle anymore.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Accu doesn't have hardly any snow in the long range for what it's worth


----------



## Bill1090

2016: The year of no snow.


----------



## unit28

Couple days ago I said there's a chance for a trace on the 11th ....

We'll, it'll be cold enough to say the least.


Friday Night

Clear, with a low around 27. Calm wind becoming south southwest around 5 mph after midnight.

Btw....
Still moving stuff out of the old house
#hoardersrule


----------



## CityGuy

40° and clear


----------



## SnoFarmer

32* clear


----------



## Bill1090

46° Sunny & clear. Going for a high of 49° today.


----------



## CityGuy

Can't believe the lawn need to be mowed again. Guess all those warm temps. 

44° and clear. Light breeze


----------



## banonea

am i the only one that hates the "in between " time from lawn to snow............


----------



## CityGuy

33° and clear


----------



## Mikevoss1

Was 60 degrees down here in southern mn yesterday again


----------



## unit28

Heavy frost on the pumpkin this morning


----------



## banonea

Mikevoss1 said:


> Was 60 degrees down here in southern mn yesterday again


ware about in southern MN


----------



## Mikevoss1

just north of mankato


----------



## banonea

Mikevoss1 said:


> just north of mankato


cool, rochester here


----------



## TKLAWN

banonea said:


> am i the only one that hates the "in between " time from lawn to snow............


Still working on clean ups, hoping to be done by Wed.


----------



## SnoFarmer

31*, light frost, clear.
i think we set some record for it not freezing hard.. or something.


----------



## banonea

TKLAWN said:


> Still working on clean ups, hoping to be done by Wed.


we finished ours on Friday .


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

For those that aren't done yet.....m
Don't look at the meteogram.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> For those that aren't done yet.....m
> Don't look at the meteogram.


I see .45 of snow. which all know will change.


----------



## SnoFarmer

I guess it's time to see if the plow works.
Even tho I don't think I'll be needing it for a while.

Some of the weather guessers sure have it in for the border land.


----------



## unit28

SnoFarmer said:


> I guess it's time to see if the plow works.
> Even tho I don't think I'll be needing it for a while.
> 
> Some of the weather guessers sure have it in for the border land.


so we'll get rain and Camden gets snow


----------



## unit28

Can't wait to see nws disc.....


----------



## wizardsr

Hey guys, anyone doing snow work in downtown/lowertown St Paul? Looking to sub plowing, and possibly sidewalk work, for a condo property next to the farmers market by CHS field. I was thinking I'd handle the sidewalks and salt with my guys, but would entertain subbing all of it.


----------



## Bill1090

Novaks long lost brother? 

Also Plowsite wouldn't let me upload. Says the image was too large.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Yea they wount get on board and use that server space or bandits the 20th centery devises demand.

I know, mud, I'm just pushing and pushing.
Yea, I kind of meN it, but, don't take it so personaly.

I mean , Grandview is paying for unlimited storage right?
So why not use it?

Just say' en.
Becuse most of us do need to resize a pic we take before we can up loD it.


----------



## andersman02

Well seen my second Co advertising tractor blowing for 300 per season


----------



## Bill1090

Saw a few deer around 7am this morning in the brush. Couldn't tell what they were. Had a 4 pt at 20yds and a big 8 at 65yds around 9am. Nothing tonight. Kinda strange.


----------



## IDST

just looked at the meteo. I want snow but not on opening sconny dear season


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I think I'm sitting good for winter help for once


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Meteo has 4.5" for us.


----------



## IDST

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Meteo has 4.5" for us.


11:1 ratio?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

IDST said:


> 11:1 ratio?


16:1.


----------



## 60Grit

First snow landing on a weekend...sounds fantastic!


----------



## 60Grit

00z looks to be coming in further NW.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow said:


> I think I'm sitting good for winter help for once


i need a couple of guys for shoveling but other than that i am good......


----------



## CityGuy

41° and clear


----------



## CityGuy

Tunas says it is possible next weekend for a couple inches of snow here in the cities. Guess we'll wait and see if we throw the rest of the iron on the trucks this week.


----------



## djagusch

On the metogram . What's the difference between hourly temp and apparent temp?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch said:


> On the metogram . What's the difference between hourly temp and apparent temp?


About 12°F it looks like?


----------



## DDB

djagusch said:


> On the metogram . What's the difference between hourly temp and apparent temp?


I believe the apparent temp is the windchill temp.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

TKLAWN said:


> Still working on clean ups, hoping to be done by Wed.


Same. I have about 5 big ones left. Hope to be done on Tuesday. Then a couple of days of "one offs" by people flagging us down.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This sucks. I have to remember where all of my go-to weather maps are on the different sites now.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> This sucks. I have to remember where all of my go-to weather maps are on the different sites now.


When you find them, make sure to post them here... Thumbs Up


----------



## unit28

Oh no...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Meteo keeps going down.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Meteo keeps going down.


And by thrusday it will be up to 18"

And we'll all be scrambling only to have nothing happen.


----------



## NorthernProServ

MNPLOWCO said:


> Same. I have about 5 big ones left. Hope to be done on Tuesday. Then a couple of days of "one offs" by people flagging us down.


Should be done by Wednesday here


----------



## unit28

NorthernProServ said:


> And by thrusday it will be up to 18"
> 
> And we'll all be scrambling only to have nothing happen.


going to wind up being misty and fog


----------



## NorthernProServ

unit28 said:


> going to wind up being misty and fog


OK by me, now after thanksgiving....bring it.


----------



## CityGuy

unit28 said:


> going to wind up being misty and fog


Way to dash my hopes.


----------



## CityGuy

Just got new chute control cables in the blower. Works like brand new again.


----------



## SnoFarmer

The local guy says rain.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnoFarmer said:


> The local guy says rain.


18z GFS says the same. MN hardly gets any snow anywhere.


----------



## CityGuy

42° and clear


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ said:


> OK by me, now after thanksgiving....bring it.


I'm fine with the first week in December starting out with a few 2" snows followed by a 6" then none til January and stops mid march


----------



## Polarismalibu

Finally got the mount on the other truck last night. Drilling 8 holes makes for one sore back today


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu said:


> Drilling 8 holes makes for one sore back today


Trying reading that one out of context


----------



## unit28

Think I see something the gfs does not


----------



## CityGuy

unit28 said:


> Think I see something the gfs does not


Do share with the class.


----------



## CityGuy

Guess we're throwing iron on the trucks Friday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28 said:


> Think I see something the gfs does not


The GFS is starting to.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy said:


> Do share with the class.


Probably that the GFS is the furthest NW, most others bring it further SE.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Going up 2"-4"


----------



## SnoFarmer

Local guy uncommitted , rain snow mix....


----------



## SnoFarmer

He's predicting a foot or more in NW MN border land


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

*5-10 DAY FORECAST:*

So, over the weekend, the models hung tough with the idea of a low to form in the Plains Wed-Thur and then track to the north of Lake Superior by late Friday. This track will cause most of the Midwest to be on the warm side of the low and see rains fall Friday and or Saturday. However, the rains still look to be on the light side in most cases, with totals less than 1/2″ in most areas, including the Northwoods.

The main snow band still looks to be across ND, far N. SD and into far NW MN. Final totals from this event currently look to be in the 4-8″ range with some double digit accumulations likely in NE ND and far NW MN.

By late Friday night into Saturday, cold air dumping in behind the low will cause the precip to change over to snow in most of the Northwoods. Thus it looks like some wrap around snows will fall later Friday night into Saturday across areas like the rest of MN, most of WI and into UP and northern lower MI. Because the deeper moisture will have left the system, most totals would be light and probably along the lines of a coating to an inch. The exceptions will be in the LES belts of the UP and NWL MI, where lake enhancement looks to bump totals into the 1-4″ range in most areas, with the potential for 4″+ in the western UP snow belts as well as the higher terrain of Marquette County.

Temps look to cool enough that many areas of the Northwoods will struggle to rise above the freezing mark for highs in the Northwoods, with lows in the 20's.

Ideas for the first half of next week are a bit mixed, but in general it looks like temps will rebound some, with upper 30's to mid 40's for highs in the Northwoods. One idea calls for a clipper type system to bring some light snows to the northern 1/3rd of the Midwest, while the other idea keeps things mainly dry.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Probably that the GFS is the furthest NW, most others bring it further SE.


I'm seeing something happening Saturday about noon Eastside

But that's to be seen


----------



## unit28

I'm watching the [email protected] 500mb


----------



## skorum03

Talk of snow and the thread became semi-active pretty quickly


----------



## Bill1090

unit28 said:


> View attachment 167568
> 
> 
> I'm watching the [email protected] 500mb


That's a real pretty looking map but what does it mean?


----------



## banonea

skorum03 said:


> Talk of snow and the thread became semi-active pretty quickly


i noticed that . .......


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Liked it better yesterday when unit said mist/fog


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Oh and howdy boys


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28 said:


> I'm seeing something happening Saturday about noon Eastside
> 
> But that's to be seen


GFS shows a blob pop up about then.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090 said:


> That's a real pretty looking map but what does it mean?


Layman's terms that the storm wraps and pulls in cold air, which is the wrap unit is talking about for Saturday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Seeing quite a few lots being staked while I'm out tonight.


----------



## Camden

unit28 said:


> Think I see something the gfs does not


Did your next sentence get deleted?


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Seeing quite a few lots being staked while I'm out tonight.


You must be looking in the rear view mirror!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer said:


> You must be looking in the rear view mirror!


Are you closer than you appear??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Novak says "without a doubt, the heavy snow is shifting south".


----------



## Polarismalibu

Planned a birthday party for my daughter Saturday. Sooo plan on snow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Accuweafher has 1-3" now for Friday.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Just got done with all clean ups. Then two new calls. 1 is a small account. The other is a 3 acre heavily tree ladden estate on lake Minnetonka that hasn't been touched. Leaves are up to my knee's..... That will be... Fun?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO said:


> Just got done with all clean ups. Then two new calls. 1 is a small account. The other is a 3 acre heavily tree ladden estate on lake Minnetonka that hasn't been touched. Leaves are up to my knee's..... That will be... Fun?


We have one more today. All cutbacks and hedge trimming too. Gonna let my guys take care of it while I try to finish staking.


----------



## CityGuy

36° and most/fog


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's getting closer....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This is where it was....


----------



## TKLAWN

That will change......haha


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN said:


> That will change......haha


You mean like how it's raining here?


----------



## SnoFarmer

humm, i guess i better wait until next week to switch plows.
the metro is predicting 5"-14" for fri-sat.

the local guy is still pushing rain for fri truing to snow over night.

with the warm ground i think there will be a lot of snert.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnoFarmer said:


> humm, i guess i better wait until next week to switch plows.
> the metro is predicting 5"-14" for fri-sat.
> 
> the local guy is still pushing rain for fri truing to snow over night.
> 
> with the warm ground i think there will be a lot of snert.


Hahaha I like that. snert


----------



## SnoFarmer

jimslawnsnow said:


> Hahaha I like that. snert


Thumbs Up as you know its when you combine.

snow+dirt=snert.:waving:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnoFarmer said:


> humm, i guess i better wait until next week to switch plows.
> the metro is predicting 5"-14" for fri-sat.
> 
> the local guy is still pushing rain for fri truing to snow over night.
> 
> with the warm ground i think there will be a lot of snert.


Metro? As in Duluth metro?


----------



## SnoFarmer

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Metro? As in Duluth metro?


Woops, I furgot Ya call the city's the metro.
I meant the metrogram generator.

Ya that is for dulluth


----------



## 1997chevy

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> It's getting closer....
> 
> View attachment 167574


Where do you find these models?


----------



## wizardsr

Murphy says it will happen because I'm not ready. 2 more days of cleanups, then bush/hedges through Friday. Sure would be nice to have the week next week to get snow stuff ready rather than having to scramble!


----------



## NorthernProServ

wizardsr said:


> Murphy says it will happen because I'm not ready. 2 more days of cleanups, then bush/hedges through Friday. Sure would be nice to have the week next week to get snow stuff ready rather than having to scramble!


We should be done with cleanups this afternoon .

Perennials will have to wait for now, digging snow stuff out tomorrow.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Walsh is off the team!


----------



## andersman02

We have 2 more days left, all 2nd round. should go quick. Pretty happy with them though, just getting done and finished 3 one time commercial/apts accounts totaling about 5 acres. Got 4 guys doing them but still they made best time yet. all without me being there.


----------



## unit28

If we get a good trough , I'm guessing more les.....

Sorry my sentences are short

Between unpacking a 26' truck and 6 trailer loads from moving ,

plus working 10 hour days and fighting cancer....I'm tired

Spent Sunday in Burnsville at a cancer conference 

What day is it?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Schaffer on 4 has it done by about 3 pm Friday. MAYBE an inch that melts on contact.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Anyone know how to tell if a f250 has the plow prep? Trying to get timbrens and there's a set for it and a set without it


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu said:


> Anyone know how to tell if a f250 has the plow prep? Trying to get timbrens and there's a set for it and a set without it


Look for front spring code, should be on door sticker.


----------



## NorthernProServ

That white line is sure getting close


----------



## NorthernProServ

From duluth.
By looking at that if the low tracks 50- 75 miles farther E. / S.E....we might be screwed


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sh


NorthernProServ said:


> From duluth.
> By looking at that if the low tracks 50- 75 miles farther E. / S.E....we might be screwed


Shhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Wtf. the weather channel shows 8"-12" for metro and south into iowa


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow said:


> Wtf. the weather channel shows 8"-12" for metro and south into iowa


Their website says around an inch.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Their website says around an inch.


Was a map on their TV channel


----------



## Green Grass

MNPLOWCO said:


> Just got done with all clean ups. Then two new calls. 1 is a small account. The other is a 3 acre heavily tree ladden estate on lake Minnetonka that hasn't been touched. Leaves are up to my knee's..... That will be... Fun?


I did one like that the other day I hauled out 22 yards of mulched leaves.


----------



## skorum03

Is anyone looking for wiring for a boss straight blade? PM me if interested before I put it up on craigslist


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass said:


> I did one like that the other day I hauled out 22 yards of mulched leaves.


How much did Tilly charge you to dump? $100?


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Green Grass said:


> I did one like that the other day I hauled out 22 yards of mulched leaves.


Uhg! At least I can keep the mulched leaves in a pile at the far corner of the lot. And it's down the long long hill rather than up!


----------



## CityGuy

43° and clear


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Hwy 7 at Smithtown both direction closed. Truck lost its load.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If you need ice melt, Rapid Melt (ThawMaster) is on sale this week at Menard's plus an additional 11% rebate gets it down to about $6.25 per bag.


----------



## SnoFarmer

36*
overcast


----------



## ryde307

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> If you need ice melt, Rapid Melt (ThawMaster) is on sale this week at Menard's plus an additional 11% rebate gets it down to about $6.25 per bag.


You could have got it from me for the same Price without the rebate.


----------



## ryde307

Anyone plow driveways in Eden Prairie? Looking to send some referrals to someone.

Also Edina, Minnetonka, St Louis Park.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

ryde307 said:


> You could have got it from me for the same Price without the rebate.


But then he wouldn't get to go to menards


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ryde307 said:


> You could have got it from me for the same Price without the rebate.


I'm coming to get yours. Simmer down. Just wanted to let others know.


----------



## andersman02

ryde307 said:


> Anyone plow driveways in Eden Prairie? Looking to send some referrals to someone.
> 
> Also Edina, Minnetonka, St Louis Park.


 We do parts of edina


----------



## IDST

Looking more and more like I'll be safe to head up hunting friday. My luck I'll have to come back.


----------



## wizardsr

And in yet another example of mndot waste, they're pre-treating in Bloomington...


----------



## wizardsr

ryde307 said:


> Anyone plow driveways in Eden Prairie? Looking to send some referrals to someone.
> 
> Also Edina, Minnetonka, St Louis Park.


Scott (grounds crew) is in Minnetonka. He's on here, but I don't remember his username.


----------



## CityGuy

They've hit panic mode. Getting iron on tomorrow. You're all welcome it won't snow now.


----------



## ryde307

wizardsr said:


> Scott (grounds crew) is in Minnetonka. He's on here, but I don't remember his username.


Thank I already send some to him when in his area.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy said:


> They've hit panic mode. Getting iron on tomorrow. You're all welcome it won't snow now.


I'm 150 stakes short. I have to go get them in the morning. After those, I will be just over 3000 stakes in the last 4 days. The plows are on, blowers will be fired up tomorrow, guys have all checked in. No way it snows now.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> I'm 150 stakes short. I have to go get them in the morning. After those, I will be just over 3000 stakes in the last 4 days. The plows are on, blowers will be fired up tomorrow, guys have all checked in. No way it snows now.


from the looks of it, we wont get anything here so if anyone needs a plow, give me a shout.........


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> I'm 150 stakes short. I have to go get them in the morning. After those, I will be just over 3000 stakes in the last 4 days. The plows are on, blowers will be fired up tomorrow, guys have all checked in. No way it snows now.


After all the work I have gone threw to get the mount on the other truck all the plows down, spreaders on, blowers started moving stuff around the shop just to get to it all. It better snow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu said:


> After all the work I have gone threw to get the mount on the other truck all the plows down, spreaders on, blowers started moving stuff around the shop just to get to it all. It better snow


Simmer down now. Simmer down. Hold your horses.


----------



## unit28

22 for the line of 1-2


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> I'm 150 stakes short. I have to go get them in the morning. After those, I will be just over 3000 stakes in the last 4 days. The plows are on, blowers will be fired up tomorrow, guys have all checked in. No way it snows now.


Haven't even fired my blower yet. New cables are on but that's as far as I got with it.


----------



## CityGuy

Anybody run non-ox fuel in their blowers? Service guy I know said I should because the regular fuels clog up the injector.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy said:


> Anybody run non-ox fuel in their blowers? Service guy I know said I should because the regular fuels clog up the injector.


never had a issue. equipment nowadays is designed to work with the fuel out there unless it says to run something different


----------



## IDST

CityGuy said:


> Anybody run non-ox fuel in their blowers? Service guy I know said I should because the regular fuels clog up the injector.


Always. That's all I use in all small equipment


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy said:


> Anybody run non-ox fuel in their blowers? Service guy I know said I should because the regular fuels clog up the injector.


It's a very good idea. the manuals say to run high octane non ethanol gas


----------



## NorthernProServ

IDST said:


> Always. That's all I use in all small equipment


 This.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Never ran it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28 said:


> 22 for the line of 1-2


I'm right on the line.

Here it's about an inch. Northern Chisago County is 8".


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy said:


> Anybody run non-ox fuel in their blowers? Service guy I know said I should because the regular fuels clog up the injector.


We use Non-Oxy in all small stuff, mid grade in anything that turns fuel over in 30 days or less


----------



## unit28

Look where the gas dropped the 2" line


----------



## CityGuy

46° and partly cloudy


----------



## CityGuy

Winter Weather Advisory for metro starting at noon tomorrow. 1 to 2 inches possible. Blowing snow is the concern.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Salt run that's about it I'm thinking


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu said:


> Salt run that's about it I'm thinking


If that..... .hopefully.


----------



## CityGuy

1 truck has iron on and on its way to mechanics for wiring issues. 2 to go.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy said:


> 1 truck has iron on and on its way to mechanics for wiring issues. 2 to go.


Oh boy!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

What's the latest on storm? Radio just said it was shifting 50 to 75 miles south/southeast?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy said:


> What's the latest on storm? Radio just said it was shifting 50 to 75 miles south/southeast?


Already did. Should slide a little back north now if it's like it was last year.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I'm really hoping we don't get much. if we get an inch people will complain as its the first snow. heck even with 1/2" they will complain. 10 days put looks like a warm up coming?


----------



## CityGuy

On and ready to go if needed.


----------



## IDST

Blacktop at the shop is 48 degrees. Wonder if we will get a salt run at least.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Rain will cool things off. what falls during the day I would think would melt with the rain. once it gets to 5 pm or so it will stick and freeze making stuff a skating rink


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Guy on 11 showed it done by 7 for me


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

IDST said:


> Blacktop at the shop is 48 degrees. Wonder if we will get a salt run at least.


I was just gonna ask if anyone knew the blacktop temp.


----------



## AllMetro

Quick Question for anyone in the Duluth area, if you could help me out. I am sending some equipment up for a guy that I plow about 40 properties in Minneapolis to help him out with some ramps, billed Monthly.

Looks like 85" average snowfall-

Anyone help me out with event counts?

How many at 1"
How many at 2"

Any help would be great, just fell on my lap today and I couldn't say no, unfortunately!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Channel 5 showed me getting 1.2 at 445. at 515 they didn't have me in the snow and done by 6 for me and by 835 pretty much out of the state


----------



## IDST

AllMetro said:


> Quick Question for anyone in the Duluth area, if you could help me out. I am sending some equipment up for a guy that I plow about 40 properties in Minneapolis to help him out with some ramps, billed Monthly.
> 
> Looks like 85" average snowfall-
> 
> Anyone help me out with event counts?
> 
> How many at 1"
> How many at 2"
> 
> Any help would be great, just fell on my lap today and I couldn't say no, unfortunately!


22 2"
30 1"
40 salt events???

Just adding to what we do in the metro. It's a shot in the dark for me


----------



## CityGuy

Wind already picked up.


----------



## albhb3

I'm so glad I'm gonna be outta this crap before all the idiots start running around. snow in minny goes from ohh look a flake to full on mayhem in seconds. I'm pretty sure this is gonna melt on contact. I'm sure plenty of people are happy the lakes are clear up north yet that would be a mess. There now I'm done rambling


----------



## AllMetro

IDST said:


> 22 2"
> 30 1"
> 40 salt events???
> 
> Just adding to what we do in the metro. It's a shot in the dark for me


Thanks!

I figured about 24 events to be safe on 2". We'll see, hopefully it will work out!


----------



## unit28

I'm at 3-4......


----------



## Polarismalibu

unit28 said:


> I'm at 3-4......


And you are where?


----------



## unit28

Cambridge


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Current NAM hot off the press


----------



## SnoFarmer

I can deal with that.


----------



## IDST

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Current NAM hot off the press
> 
> View attachment 167697


That heavier line is getting to close. Don't take much for the cold line to bring snow earlier than noon.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Current NAM hot off the press
> 
> View attachment 167697


too close for comfort


----------



## NorthernProServ

Just got back from Menards, total came to 1,100. I had 18 rebate certs. which got it down to 470.00 with tax, plus I got the 11% so another 120 coming back.

I felt I should have been on that extreme coupon show. People behind us looked pissed it was taking so long, that's to bad for them. I was going to yell "now that's how you save big money at Menards" LOL


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ said:


> too close for comfort


Ian on 9......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ said:


> too close for comfort


Drama Dahl.......


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Drama Dahl.......
> 
> View attachment 167701


I'm good with 3" to ease into everything, not 12"

And yes I know how that sounds...


----------



## NorthernProServ

Just texted a customer that we cant get to there 80.00 perennial cleanup this year if it really does snow tomorrow and get this back.

Wow. Very disappointed!! This is the second time you've done this to me. Seems very odd since we've had a very long and beautiful fall. I guess I will no

longer need your services. You could have given me a heads up. I've contacted you twice this fall and you gave me no indication that this might happen.

Extremely disappointed in you and your company!

---------------


Not even going to explain it to them on how it works. Yes, we will come do your 80 dollar perennial clean up and not get our plows out to make thousands of dollars when it snows....maybe I will replay back with that.


----------



## Drakeslayer

NorthernProServ said:


> Just texted a customer that we cant get to there 80.00 perennial cleanup this year if it really does snow tomorrow and get this back.
> 
> Wow. Very disappointed!! This is the second time you've done this to me. Seems very odd since we've had a very long and beautiful fall. I guess I will no
> 
> longer need your services. You could have given me a heads up. I've contacted you twice this fall and you gave me no indication that this might happen.
> 
> Extremely disappointed in you and your company!
> 
> ---------------
> 
> Not even going to explain it them how it works. Yes, we will come do your 80 dollar perennial clean up and not get our plows out to make thousands of dollars when it snows....maybe i will replay back with that.


Just write back "thanks".


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ said:


> I'm good with 3" to ease into everything, not 12"
> 
> And yes I know how that sounds...


That's about the same context as my drilling 8 holes was haha


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ said:


> Just texted a customer that we cant get to there 80.00 perennial cleanup this year if it really does snow tomorrow and get this back.
> 
> Wow. Very disappointed!! This is the second time you've done this to me. Seems very odd since we've had a very long and beautiful fall. I guess I will no
> 
> longer need your services. You could have given me a heads up. I've contacted you twice this fall and you gave me no indication that this might happen.
> 
> Extremely disappointed in you and your company!
> 
> ---------------
> 
> Not even going to explain it to them on how it works. Yes, we will come do your 80 dollar perennial clean up and not get our plows out to make thousands of dollars when it snows....maybe I will replay back with that.


It's always the smallest of jobs that people freak out the most on. Hope she doesn't start bashing your company.


----------



## unit28

ATTM.........


----------



## CityGuy

40° and mist


----------



## banonea

Drakeslayer said:


> Just write back "thanks".


that was going to be my response . .......


----------



## Polarismalibu

Some nice thunder here.


----------



## unit28

future radar......
Hope it stays on the warm side here

Been snowing most of the night in grand Rapids


----------



## SnoFarmer

unit28 said:


> View attachment 167706
> 
> 
> future radar......
> Hope it stays on the warm side here
> 
> Been snowing most of the night in grand Rapids


I heard they closed the schools up thar.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnoFarmer said:


> I heard they closed the schools up thar.


I know up in the fergus falls area they closed them all. My cousin is up at my cabin he said he can only see 5' out the windows


----------



## SnoFarmer

^ that's going to be a snert mess.

We have rain mixed with pea size hail.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

The sun is out down here


----------



## CityGuy

Plows on the road western half of the county pushing slush off.


----------



## wizardsr

The big questions for me on this one... When will it change over, when will we go below freezing, and will the pavement temps stay warm enough to prevent freeze-up. Or should I load salt and get ready... Decisions, decisions...


----------



## SnoFarmer

Starting to stick to the pavement.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Thunder snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wind is here. Look at the traffic cams south and west of the cities. That's what's wrapping and coming up from Willmar / Mankato area.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

40° currently at Fort snelling


----------



## Polarismalibu

thought this would have changed over by now


----------



## Polarismalibu

Now it did. Hail storm


----------



## SnoFarmer

Windy,
Snow, frezing rain, hail, thunder 

Temp dropping 
31°


----------



## Polarismalibu

It's sticking to pavement


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu said:


> It's sticking to pavement


Cty. 50 is slush covered. Just got done saying we need to get tires on the car and within 10 seconds went into a slide, was able to recover just lucky there was not oncoming traffic otherwise we would have had a problem.


----------



## wizardsr

Changing over in Brooklyn Park, not sticking to anything but vehicles.


----------



## IDST

Just got my first salt call in medina.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Now does the layer if slush insulate si it keeps melting from the bottom up???


----------



## wizardsr

Starting to stick to the pavement in Brooklyn Park, snowing sideways. We'll see how much melts, barely sticking as it is.


----------



## banonea

wizardsr said:


> Starting to stick to the pavement in Brooklyn Park, snowing sideways. We'll see how much melts, barely sticking as it is.


we got nothing here........ not even a flake.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Back side of the big stuff is near St. Cloud... NE Maple Grove has stuff sticking, maybe 1/4-1/2" on asphalt... Most hard surface accumulation appears to be MG, North, and West looking at traffic cams...


----------



## albhb3

me thinks it would be a rough night up there on superior NWS reporting
WINDS...UP TO 40 KT TONIGHT...THEN TO 45 KT SATURDAY.
OCCASIONAL STORM FORCE GUSTS TO 50 KT.

* SIGNIFICANT WAVES...TO 18 FT BY SATURDAY.

* OCCASIONAL WAVES...TO 22 FT BY SATURDAY.


----------



## SnoFarmer

The wind is oot uf the nor'easter at 24+


----------



## albhb3

SnoFarmer said:


> The wind is oot uf the nor'easter at 24+


go home your drunk


----------



## SnoFarmer

I am home.

2nd beer.

Thanx.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

1.25" on the deck, the driveway is white street has slush ruts. Coming down sideways


----------



## TKLAWN

Roads are just wet here.

Where is SSS?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like Forest Lake & north to plow.


----------



## NorthernProServ

1.5" in driveway here Came from Maple Grove and once I hit Corcoran, it went downhill quick.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Looks like 694 and North to plow here...


----------



## NorthernProServ

albhb3 said:


> me thinks it would be a rough night up there on superior NWS reporting
> WINDS...UP TO 40 KT TONIGHT...THEN TO 45 KT SATURDAY.
> OCCASIONAL STORM FORCE GUSTS TO 50 KT.
> 
> * SIGNIFICANT WAVES...TO 18 FT BY SATURDAY.
> 
> * OCCASIONAL WAVES...TO 22 FT BY SATURDAY.


would love to be up there right now


----------



## banonea

still no flakes . ......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea said:


> still no flakes . ......


That's debatable on this site.


----------



## Bill1090

banonea said:


> still no flakes . ......


Light rain here.


----------



## Polarismalibu

1.5" in St Michael. 2" maple grove. Anyone know about **** Rapids over by Menards area?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

2/3" at County Road 23/35W. Lino Lakes. Shoreview - hodgeson and County Road I everything is black.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu said:


> 1.5" in St Michael. 2" maple grove. Anyone know about **** Rapids over by Menards area?


Wait, what? 2" where?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ZERO in WBL.

Headed back towards Hugo.

Looking at traffic cams earlier, I would think **** Rapids is clear.


----------



## IDST

Polarismalibu said:


> 1.5" in St Michael. 2" maple grove. Anyone know about **** Rapids over by Menards area?


Plowing it soon


----------



## IDST

My guys said a little over an inch


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc said:


> Wait, what? 2" where?


Other side of 610 from your house


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

2.5" on my deck, driveway is about an inch street is black with slush ruts


----------



## Polarismalibu

Once I got in the truck I really realized I'm not in the mood for this stuff lol


----------



## unit28

3-4 here Cambridge


----------



## banonea

finally got flakes here......


----------



## Bill1090

Few flakes/rain/sleet. We're comin!


----------



## banonea

Bill1090 said:


> Few flakes/rain/sleet. We're comin!


we are almost done........


----------



## unit28

ANOTHER STORM SYSTEM WILL TRACK TO THE SOUTH MONDAY NIGHT THROUGH TUESDAY NIGHT. ACCUMULATING SNOW IS POSSIBLE. 


NWS........


----------



## banonea

unit28 said:


> ANOTHER STORM SYSTEM WILL TRACK TO THE SOUTH MONDAY NIGHT THROUGH TUESDAY NIGHT. ACCUMULATING SNOW IS POSSIBLE.
> 
> NWS........


for me?


----------



## unit28

Depends on temps


----------



## Bill1090

banonea said:


> for me?


This is the La Crosse meteo.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Bill1090 said:


> This is the La Crosse meteo.
> 
> View attachment 167723


Kmsp is at 12"


----------



## unit28

NorthernProServ said:


> Kmsp is at 12"


expect 8


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28 said:


> ANOTHER STORM SYSTEM WILL TRACK TO THE SOUTH MONDAY NIGHT THROUGH TUESDAY NIGHT. ACCUMULATING SNOW IS POSSIBLE.
> 
> NWS........


I have 40 for a high and 33 for a low. what impact do you think it'll have?


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow said:


> I have 40 for a high and 33 for a low. what impact do you think it'll have?


I said depends on temps.......


----------



## unit28

But......

I started out with 40's this morning 
and now am getting plowed


----------



## CityGuy

18 hour day. Been plowing and salting since noon. Up at 2a.m. for round 2.

Best guess is 4 inches.


----------



## NorthernProServ

CityGuy said:


> 18 hour day. Been plowing and salting since noon. Up at 2a.m. for round 2.
> 
> Best guess is 4 inches.


About 2.5 in the drive here, so I'd say that sounds about right.


----------



## CityGuy

40 minute nap. Should be good to go for awhile.


----------



## CityGuy

Still rather windy. Drifting in spots on the roads.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

28 accounts in 4 hours with 4 trucks and 2 shovelers. I think we are getting this plowing thing down.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> 28 accounts in 4 hours with 4 trucks and 2 shovelers. I think we are getting this plowing thing down.


You forgot me


----------



## unit28

At jim


the current time, best accums would fall north of a line from Redwood Falls, to the Twin Cities and Eau Claire but things will probably change some going forward, however........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> 28 accounts in 4 hours with 4 trucks and 2 shovelers. I think we are getting this plowing thing down.


You just jinxed yourself


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28 said:


> At jim
> 
> the current time, best accums would fall north of a line from Redwood Falls, to the Twin Cities and Eau Claire but things will probably change some going forward, however........


Thanks. I'm sure it'll move south or north a few times.

I just don't like being on the edge where we get a 1/2" to an inch, especially on a first snow snow. plus it's too damn warm yet. someone posted a video on Facebook in grand rapids. that crap looked heavy and wet. front end loader had a heck of a time. it sucks we don't get to choose our weather


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow said:


> Thanks. I'm sure it'll move south or north a few times.
> 
> I just don't like being on the edge where we get a 1/2" to an inch, especially on a first snow snow. plus it's too damn warm yet. someone posted a video on Facebook in grand rapids. that crap looked heavy and wet. front end loader had a heck of a time. it sucks we don't get to choose our weather


In spots it pushed like concrete but I'm also taking 20 feet at a crack.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS has 6" for me over about 36 hours starting Tuesday morning.


----------



## unit28




----------



## unit28

This next storm system is not good for timing. ......

Looks like it could make for a shorter work week for some of my 9-5 coworkers


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28 said:


> This next storm system is not good for timing. ......
> 
> Looks like it could make for a shorter work week for some of my 9-5 coworkers


Are they ever?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Just seen a company doing blowouts. it's 9 at night and 21°


----------



## CityGuy

24° and clear


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow said:


> Just seen a company doing blowouts. it's 9 at night and 21°


Djagusch was headed out to do one today, or yesterday I think.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like another sleepy Thanksgiving.


----------



## IDST

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Looks like another sleepy Thanksgiving.


What's the word anyway. When do I have to be back south


----------



## skorum03

Anyone on here have a boss mount for a 99-07 ford super duty they want to get rid of? My brother is looking for one. PM me if you have anything


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03 said:


> Anyone on here have a boss mount for a 99-07 ford super duty they want to get rid of? My brother is looking for one. PM me if you have anything


Call djagusch


----------



## ryde307

skorum03 said:


> Anyone on here have a boss mount for a 99-07 ford super duty they want to get rid of? My brother is looking for one. PM me if you have anything


I do. 6123607191 joe


----------



## Polarismalibu

Anyone looking for a tailgate spreader? Have a saltdog tgs07 I'm thinking of selling to get a vbox


----------



## cbservicesllc

skorum03 said:


> Anyone on here have a boss mount for a 99-07 ford super duty they want to get rid of? My brother is looking for one. PM me if you have anything


I still have one and the wiring


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu said:


> Anyone looking for a tailgate spreader? Have a saltdog tgs07 I'm thinking of selling to get a vbox


Possibly . ...............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Tires swapped on the big tractor.
Flat face connectors swapped on the little tractor.
Wiper blades fixed.
Trucks filled.
Truck that went down last storm, fixed (hopefully).
Last thing left is to go through the rest of the blowers tomorrow. That, and make sure all of the trucks have shovels.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Looks like another sleepy Thanksgiving.


Told the wife she was getting three inches for Thanksgiving, apparently not funny


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So much snow is coming, the Meteogram is broken.


----------



## 1997chevy

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> So much snow is coming, the Meteogram is broken.


You thought that too? It works now


----------



## NorthernProServ

Dropped my note 5 one to many times and cracked it to all hell. would have like to see the note 7 but so much for that. ended up with the S7 edge, I'm starting to like it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ said:


> Dropped my note 5 one to many times and cracked it to all hell. would have like to see the note 7 but so much for that. ended up with the S7 edge, I'm starting to like it.


I think I might end up with one of those too... Even though I love my Note 5


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ said:


> Dropped my note 5 one to many times and cracked it to all hell. would have like to see the note 7 but so much for that. ended up with the S7 edge, I'm starting to like it.


I've been running the S7 edge since debut.

Not sure I'm big on the edge part, I have yet to use it for anything.

Probably just go back to a nonedge phone next time. Biggest reason is the screen protector. On the edge, the edges are full of dirt since mine don't fold over and stay.


----------



## CityGuy

21° and partly cloudy


----------



## Greenery

Anyone on here recognize the description of this truck?


----------



## unit28




----------



## CityGuy

Greenery said:


> Anyone on here recognize the description of this truck?
> View attachment 167774


Any more info? Ford Chevy dodge? Little vauge.


----------



## ryde307

Looking for someone to refer driveways in Eden Prairie.


----------



## ryde307

Looking for a boss V plow controller if anyone has one to sell.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Greenery said:


> Anyone on here recognize the description of this truck?
> View attachment 167774


That is just a few minutes from me, have not seen anything that stands out at me though.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Would you guys go stainless steel v box or a Polly tornado? Gotta order one this afternoon can't make up my mind between the striker or tornado. Anyone here run ether of them?


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu said:


> Would you guys go stainless steel v box or a Polly tornado? Gotta order one this afternoon can't make up my mind between the striker or tornado. Anyone here run ether of them?


i run a tornado and i love it. 1 person can move it if needed........


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea said:


> i run a tornado and i love it. 1 person can move it if needed........


Do you have it in a pickup? 2.5 yard?


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu said:


> Do you have it in a pickup? 2.5 yard?


i have the 1.8yd mounted in a 2000 2500. the bed was shot so i flat beded it and have it mounted to the bed.


----------



## ryde307

Polarismalibu said:


> Would you guys go stainless steel v box or a Polly tornado? Gotta order one this afternoon can't make up my mind between the striker or tornado. Anyone here run ether of them?


We run salt dogg v boxes. Have had almost 0 issues and the price is far better than any others I have seen.


----------



## banonea

the one thing i would recommend is to get a 100 amp breaker to replace the 100 amp mega fuse they use. you will pop the fuse more than once and it is nice to just flip the switch vs replacing a $5.00 each fuse


a


----------



## wizardsr

ryde307 said:


> Looking for a boss V plow controller if anyone has one to sell.


Just saw one on the facebook market, not sure what a fair price is on them...


----------



## NorthernProServ

ryde307 said:


> We run salt dogg v boxes. Have had almost 0 issues and the price is far better than any others I have seen.


I have two salt Dogg tailgate spreaders and can say the same about them.


----------



## CityGuy

Winter Weather Advisory for tomorrow at 1400 through 0600 Wednesday.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy said:


> Winter Weather Advisory for tomorrow at 1400 through 0600 Wednesday.


Not for me........ yet . I'm a ways from the advisory area. these are the ones I hate. won't get trigger, but still will get complaints


----------



## Polarismalibu

ryde307 said:


> We run salt dogg v boxes. Have had almost 0 issues and the price is far better than any others I have seen.


I have a saltdogg tailgate spreader thing has worked great for me. Just to much of a hassle to load for every site.


----------



## Bill1090

Looks like I'm on the warm side of the storm again.


----------



## banonea

Bill1090 said:


> Looks like I'm on the warm side of the storm again.


same here....


----------



## CityGuy

banonea said:


> same here....


Locals here show you getting an inch.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090 said:


> Looks like I'm on the warm side of the storm again.


Channel 4 guy showed you with 3"-6"


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well ordered a tornado. Should be here next week


----------



## CityGuy

33° and cloudy


----------



## NorthernProServ

Snowing in Buffalo


----------



## banonea

ice pellets here......


----------



## NorthernProServ

banonea said:


> ice pellets here......


And back to that here


----------



## banonea

NorthernProServ said:


> And back to that here


now sprinkles


----------



## BOSS LAWN

ice pellets here, noaa shows 2-4" for tonight.. nothing for the daytime today.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Alright guys, your opinions are needed. Need a plow on the new truck. Do I get a V with wings or the Snowex 8611 with down pressure? Never had an expandable or a V w/wings. Run Hinikers and a few Leo's. 

34 w/light sprinkles


----------



## Polarismalibu

NICHOLS LANDSCA said:


> Alright guys, your opinions are needed. Need a plow on the new truck. Do I get a V with wings or the Snowex 8611 with down pressure? Never had an expandable or a V w/wings. Run Hinikers and a few Leo's.
> 
> 34 w/light sprinkles


I ran a wideout or years. Got a 9'6 mvp3 last year and started running that over the wideout. Got the wings for it this year after using a buddies a couple times. Wide open lots the wideout will out do the v unless you have the wings on it.

When I replace the wideout next season it will probably be another 9'6 v with wings.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The storm, looks like a bunch of moisture, that's very disorganized. If you look on the midwest radar it's hard to figure out what exactly it's going to do.


----------



## andersman02

NICHOLS LANDSCA said:


> Alright guys, your opinions are needed. Need a plow on the new truck. Do I get a V with wings or the Snowex 8611 with down pressure? Never had an expandable or a V w/wings. Run Hinikers and a few Leo's.
> 
> 34 w/light sprinkles


What are you using it for?


----------



## CityGuy

Sleet, rain , snow repeat.

Not sure anything will stick with as wet as it is.

33° and rain now.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

andersman02 said:


> What are you using it for?


All commercial


----------



## wizardsr

NICHOLS LANDSCA said:


> Alright guys, your opinions are needed. Need a plow on the new truck. Do I get a V with wings or the Snowex 8611 with down pressure? Never had an expandable or a V w/wings. Run Hinikers and a few Leo's.
> 
> 34 w/light sprinkles


Definitely an expandable. What color depends on preference, price, and dealer support. I don't have personal experience with the current models, but I will tell you from running Blizzards for over 10 years, once you go to an expandable, you'll never look back. Nothing out there matches them for efficiency. Just added a full size 8611 to my aresenal for my new F550 and can't wait to run it!


----------



## SnoFarmer

The expandableS have to maney wing issues.

Get the V, add wings to carry/move the snow. 

Light snow.


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnoFarmer said:


> The expandableS have to maney wing issues.
> 
> Get the V, add wings to carry/move the snow.
> 
> Light snow.


I have only had to replace one hose on my wideout sense I bought it new in 2012. Been a great plow for me


----------



## andersman02

I'll say I had a MVP before, really like the wide out I have now.


----------



## ryde307

We bought one wideout to try last season. I can see where they are nice, but we will be sticking with V plows.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Streets and lots were white in WBL/Maplewood, now rain and everything is just wet.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Someone jinxed thanksgiving staying at home. 1"


----------



## TKLAWN

Starting to wonder if we will even be plowing?

33° rain


----------



## banonea

TKLAWN said:


> Starting to wonder if we will even be plowing?
> 
> 33° rain


we wonder that every year, then BAMM....... we wonder if it will ever stop.


----------



## banonea

i am beginning to rethink this cutting back thing, i am so damm board it is ridiculous........


----------



## wizardsr

SnoFarmer said:


> The expandableS have to maney wing issues.


17 year old argument that still doesn't hold up, usually made by those who don't own one...


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea said:


> i am beginning to rethink this cutting back thing, i am so damm board it is ridiculous........


I have been pretty bored too. Need snow to work or ride the sled, or ice to fish. Nothing to do this time of year. Way to much Netflix


----------



## IDST

There went five grand I didn't want to spend today. Damn Salter on the 550 spinner motor quit working. Can't get new one till mid next week. Picked up a tornado at Aspen at five minutes to five.


----------



## banonea

I had most of my equipment ready by sept 1, all the family cars are good to go, salt in thw bin, stakes in the ground , clean ups done, lawn equipment put away............time to start the band back up.


----------



## banonea

IDST said:


> There went five grand I didn't want to spend today. Damn Salter on the 550 spinner motor quit working. Can't get new one till mid next week. Picked up a tornado at Aspen at five minutes to five.


You will like it, parts are cheap and easy to get.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Ho Ya, light snow


----------



## Drakeslayer

IDST said:


> There went five grand I didn't want to spend today. Damn Salter on the 550 spinner motor quit working. Can't get new one till mid next week. Picked up a tornado at Aspen at five minutes to five.


Electric or Hydraulic?


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> The storm, looks like a bunch of moisture, that's very disorganized.If you look on the midwest radar it's hard to figure out what exactly it's going to do.


This.....prefect day for getting the backer board up in the bath room for the floors and shower walls. Watering proofing is next.


Polarismalibu said:


> I have been pretty bored too. Need snow to work or ride the sled, or ice to fish. Nothing to do this time of year. Way to much Netflix


I'm keeping busy, you can come help.


----------



## Polarismalibu

IDST said:


> There went five grand I didn't want to spend today. Damn Salter on the 550 spinner motor quit working. Can't get new one till mid next week. Picked up a tornado at Aspen at five minutes to five.


Wth they told me they had none in stock. I had to order one and won't get it for a week. Everyone said they didn't have any. Countryside they couldn't even order one.


----------



## IDST

banonea said:


> I had most of my equipment ready by sept 1, all the family cars are good to go, salt in thw bin, stakes in the ground , clean ups done, lawn equipment put away............time to start the band back up.


Can I join you? I tested my Salter twice in the last month and worked prefect


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow said:


> Channel 4 guy showed you with 3"-6"


NWS says 0. I hooked the plow up just incase.


----------



## IDST

Drakeslayer said:


> Electric or Hydraulic?


Electric


----------



## IDST

Polarismalibu said:


> Wth they told me they had none in stock. I had to order one and won't get it for a week. Everyone said they didn't have any. Countryside they couldn't even order one.


I had it on will call for about a week. I wasn't sure if I was going to need three Salters.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea said:


> I had most of my equipment ready by sept 1, all the family cars are good to go, salt in thw bin, stakes in the ground , clean ups done, lawn equipment put away............time to start the band back up.


Don't ya gotta grow the hair back out first?


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Don't ya gotta grow the hair back out first?


I have been. haven't not cut my hair since i cut it all off. down to my shoulders before the wife straighten it, then just below the sholders. I put the band room back together last week and we got our first practice this Sunday . ...


----------



## CityGuy

Sleeting now and roads are white.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

wizardsr said:


> Definitely an expandable. What color depends on preference, price, and dealer support. I don't have personal experience with the current models, but I will tell you from running Blizzards for over 10 years, once you go to an expandable, you'll never look back. Nothing out there matches them for efficiency. Just added a full size 8611 to my aresenal for my new F550 and can't wait to run it!


I'm the guy that stopped and talked to you at Buberl this summer. How old is your oldest Blizzard? Guess I'm just scared it won't be as durable. I have Hiniker scoops,straights with home made wings and V's.


----------



## Bill1090

The radar is showing snow a lot closer that NWS showed.....


----------



## CityGuy

Change over to snow. Solid coating.


----------



## Bill1090

Snowing concrete at home. Accidents all over.


----------



## banonea

Bill1090 said:


> Snowing concrete at home. Accidents all over.


we still got nothing .


----------



## andersman02

IDST said:


> There went five grand I didn't want to spend today. Damn Salter on the 550 spinner motor quit working. Can't get new one till mid next week. Picked up a tornado at Aspen at five minutes to five.


Saw you were there late last week, our shop is a block from aspen


----------



## TKLAWN

Solid inch here


----------



## SnoFarmer

.5"


----------



## IDST

I'm down to 1.6 on the hourly


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Just shy of an inch here, hardly been snowing. Buddy sent me a pic from Hugo, he said he's pushing 3"


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Ch9 is in Bloomington, looks like it's only rain


----------



## banonea

NICHOLS LANDSCA said:


> Ch9 is in Bloomington, looks like it's only rain


that is all we have had here....


----------



## cbservicesllc

1/4" on my driveway near Osseo...


----------



## banonea

there is a winter weather advisory all arou rochester and we are not in it........wtf


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA said:


> Just shy of an inch here, hardly been snowing. Buddy sent me a pic from Hugo, he said he's pushing 3"


He's nuts. Been from Forest Lake to Wyoming to Lindstrom and there is a 1/2".

There was 3" on my truck, but 1/2" on the parking lots.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Just measured 3/4" on the sidewalk


----------



## Bill1090

Odd. NWS line was at .2 an hour ago.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Bill1090 said:


> Odd. NWS line was at .2 an hour ago.


I don't think this snow is 11:1


----------



## Doughboy12

NICHOLS LANDSCA said:


> I don't think this snow is 11:1


More like 4:1
I have a solid 1"

And yes I know....


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea said:


> I have been. haven't not cut my hair since i cut it all off. down to my shoulders before the wife straighten it, then just below the sholders. I put the band room back together last week and we got our first practice this Sunday . ...


I'm coming to sit in....


----------



## IDST

little over an inch at the shop in plymouth


----------



## ryde307

2.75" in chanhassen. Heavy dense snow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Whole East side of Maple Grove is .5" to .75" right now... still snowing...


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA said:


> Just measured 3/4" on the sidewalk


**** Rapids? right?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Pretty much all of Maple Grove is .5 to .75... Dayton is 1 inch... Rogers probably 1.5


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

cbservicesllc said:


> **** Rapids? right?


You are correct


----------



## Martinson9

2.25 in my driveway by Ridgedale


----------



## IDST

If anybody isn't plowing and wants to let me know. transfer case just went on one truck and another one just got in an accident.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

1.25-1.5" at my house, didn't measure just eyeball. Snowing like a sob


----------



## mnlefty

Lot of slop out on the roads in Richfield... anybody with 1" accounts nearby better be out, could easily get away with doing 2"ers.


----------



## mnglocker

Just shy of 3" in Delano.


----------



## CityGuy

3" in street Montrose


----------



## CityGuy

32° and still snowing


----------



## BOSS LAWN

Solid 2inches here


----------



## Doughboy12

Be stretching it to call it 1 1/2" here.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

1.5" roseville


----------



## CityGuy

2" in Otsego


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

It could be this temp every time, it's nice out. Hasn't snowed in St. Paul in almost two hours. Stuff was getting less as I went


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Nothing down here but rain. I'm happy with that .


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

3" from Lino Lakes to Stacy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

And it can stop pinwheeling at any time.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

1 1/8- 1 1/4" in maplewood


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow said:


> Nothing down here but rain. I'm happy with that .


same here.....


----------



## skorum03

Maybe 1" in Hudson. Lot of melting going on. Didn't take long tonight. I'm back in bed


----------



## andersman02

Bloomington Had around an inch most places much less, did commercials and leaving resi


----------



## CityGuy

Roads are getting better, pushing like concrete.


----------



## SnoFarmer

4"-5"


----------



## NorthernProServ

**** me


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone have an idea what lake and Lyndale is like in Uptown?


----------



## banonea

finally got snow. at 6 am there was nothing. fell asleep on the couch for a few hours , now we got a coating on the cars and slush on the roads


----------



## SnoFarmer

Rut-Ro


----------



## Drakeslayer

NorthernProServ said:


> **** me


Did you back over it?


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ said:


> **** me


Slid right off it huh, could be worse!


----------



## NorthernProServ

Drakeslayer said:


> Did you back over it?


Kinda, more a sideways skid. 180.00 and 45 mins and I was out. looks like everything is so far its driving just fine, the truck was resting on the plow mount, but had some contact with the tie rod bar, will bring it in to get it checked out just to be sure.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Tow truck driver goes"those tow hooks are not just for looks are they"
I said this ain't no Toyota.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Anyone have an idea what lake and Lyndale is like in Uptown?


Very nice area. A lot of urban hipsters though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12 said:


> Very nice area. A lot of urban hipsters though.


Personally, I tend to notice the gals more than the hipsters. But to each their own.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Personally, I tend to notice the gals more than the hipsters. But to each their own.


Urban hipster is not gender specific. Nice try though.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## cbservicesllc

skorum03 said:


> Maybe 1" in Hudson. Lot of melting going on. Didn't take long tonight. I'm back in bed


Hey wait... I thought you got out of this godforsaken business!


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ said:


> **** me


How in the Hell?


----------



## skorum03

cbservicesllc said:


> Hey wait... I thought you got out of this godforsaken business!


I did, sorta. My brother took over most of the business but I am still helping with snow. We dumped some accounts, kept the good ones and are just doing those. So it will be a more relaxed winter.


----------



## banonea

skorum03 said:


> I did, sorta. My brother took over most of the business but I am still helping with snow. We dumped some accounts, kept the good ones and are just doing those. So it will be a more relaxed winter.


that is what I did, minus the brother taking over part......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ said:


> Happy Thanksgiving


My app shows less than 1/2"


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea said:


> that is what I did, minus the brother taking over part......


My phone has been ringing off the hook for snow bids. I'm bidding high


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow said:


> My app shows less than 1/2"


Yeah they've since revised the forecast to less than an inch


----------



## jimslawnsnow

In bano territory


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow said:


> In bano territory


what you doing in Rochester ?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea said:


> what you doing in Rochester ?


Sam's Club and eating steak


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow said:


> Sam's Club and eating steak


cool. we are just getting ready to go to dinner than to the north star to watch some friends play tonight . ......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea said:


> cool. we are just getting ready to go to dinner than to the north star to watch some friends play tonight . ......


Northstar ? .............


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow said:


> Northstar ? .............


north star bar. downtown


----------



## CityGuy

33° and cloudy


----------



## unit28

Counting blessings today, 
well mostly blessings. ...
still have to unpack 6 trailer loads of house goods.

Happy thanksgiving y'all!


----------



## banonea

happy Thanksgiving to everyone . ....


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Happy happy Thanksgiving! Large meal and then a well deserved nap! Cheers to all of you!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Happy thanksgiving to you all!


----------



## Bill1090

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## unit28

Shopping next 12 hrs....joy to the world


----------



## banonea

unit28 said:


> Shopping next 12 hrs....joy to the world


not I, can't stand the way people act........


----------



## unit28

And now.....it's snowing


----------



## unit28

banonea said:


> not I, can't stand the way people act........


Unless they come up with 50" tvs for $ 100 bucks., i doubt it'll be bad


----------



## banonea

unit28 said:


> Unless they come up with 50" tvs for $ 100 bucks., i doubt it'll be bad


last time i did black Friday it was a mess, people screaming and cussing at each other .......not in the xmas spirit to say the least.


----------



## CityGuy

unit28 said:


> Unless they come up with 50" tvs for $ 100 bucks., i doubt it'll be bad


Heading to Target for a tv in a bit. 250.00


----------



## CityGuy

34° and light snow


----------



## Polarismalibu

unit28 said:


> Unless they come up with 50" tvs for $ 100 bucks., i doubt it'll be bad


I got a 50" last year for $150. Couldn't pass that up


----------



## unit28

I'm going furniture shopping first
Then buying a tree

Tomorrow, maybe a new truck


----------



## unit28

Crowds ?

About 6 people in line at the door buster
I think there's room for you bano.
Working on my second stop already

Light drizzle attm......


----------



## banonea

unit28 said:


> Crowds ?
> 
> About 6 people in line at the door buster
> I think there's room for you bano.
> Working on my second stop already
> 
> Light drizzle attm......


i have never been a person to shop on thanksgiving ......... just a personal thing.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea said:


> i have never been a person to shop on thanksgiving ......... just a personal thing.


We went once. they were out of everything . waited in line for 3 hours to buy bath towels that were supposed to be over half off. to this day they are the same price. this was 3 or 4 thanksgivings ago. haven't even wanted to try since


----------



## unit28

Coming down good.
nothing sticking @31* attm


----------



## skorum03

Bought an Xbox one tonight. And the new call of duty game. Haven't played in a while, kind of had the itch. Also haven't Black Friday shopped in a long time, crowds weren't bad at all.


----------



## CityGuy

33° and cloudy


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Going by accu weather for cast for temps, anyone who has an ice fish house won't like what they show. not much for precipitation either


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

But but but the farmer's almanac said it was going to be very cold!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> But but but the farmer's almanac said it was going to be very cold!!


Who's gonna be right? didn't the farmers almanac say a lot of snow when it was 40 all winter and we went out 3 1/2 times?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow said:


> Who's gonna be right? didn't the farmers almanac say a lot of snow when it was 40 all winter and we went out 3 1/2 times?


They always say cold and snow.


----------



## banonea

kinda quite in here today.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone with a connection for formed cutting edges for Boss V 's? The "new" style?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Anyone with a connection for formed cutting edges for Boss V 's? The "new" style?


Check in JThomas website. Just wondered edges from them for my wideout and v. Got both plows for $90 more shipped to my door then buying just the one set from a dealer here.


----------



## SnoFarmer

I can't belive it.

MN NICE.

:waving:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu said:


> Check in JThomas website. Just wondered edges from them for my wideout and v. Got both plows for $90 more shipped to my door then buying just the one set from a dealer here.


J-Thomas is $400 / set without shipping.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> J-Thomas is $400 / set without shipping.


I don't have a boss so no clue how much they should be. my western stuff was a huge savings.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu said:


> I don't have a boss so no clue how much they should be. my western stuff was a huge savings.


Same price as the dealer basically.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Same price as the dealer basically.


Check Centralparts.com. looks like they have them for Boss Vs at $75 per side.
EDIT. Formed are $175 per side.

http://centralparts.com/snowplow-an...steel-cutting-edges/boss-steel-cutting-edges/


----------



## CityGuy

25° fog and mist


----------



## NorthernProServ

Getting 4 sets of tires on today at discount tire. 160.00 rebate on each set.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Same price as the dealer basically.


Discount snow plow parts has them from $178.00 to $234.00 per side formed the blades


----------



## jimslawnsnow

It was a nice afternoon sitting in the er


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow said:


> It was a nice afternoon sitting in the er


That sux
You alright now?


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ said:


> Getting 4 sets of tires on today at discount tire. 160.00 rebate on each set.


Holy cow... don't want to see that bill...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28 said:


> That sux
> You alright now?


Kinda..............


----------



## CityGuy

30° cloudy, fog and mist


----------



## CityGuy

Had to go throw a little salt this morning. Bridge decks were slick.


----------



## SnoFarmer

32*
fog


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc said:


> Holy cow... don't want to see that bill...


Yeah, not fun, rebates help a bit but still way to much.
It better snow now !!
lowred:


----------



## banonea

first band practice for the new band and i got a cold and sore throat . ........nice.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Looks pretty slow for atleast 2 weeks


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow said:


> Looks pretty slow for atleast 2 weeks


good, with luck i am over this crap by then.......


----------



## Doughboy12

Pouring out.


----------



## CityGuy

48° and light rain


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Smells and feels like spring out


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow said:


> Smells and feels like spring out


I said that to my kid on Saturday when we were out running around. We walked out of some shop about 4, the water was pouring down the gutters, I said if I didn't know better, I would think it was early March and would start thinking about getting the boat out.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> I said that to my kid on Saturday when we were out running around. We walked out of some shop about 4, the water was pouring down the gutters, I said if I didn't know better, I would think it was early March and would start thinking about getting the boat out.


I got the feeling of oh cafe , I feel like we are going to dethatching soon and mowing


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Thunder and lighting here


----------



## mnlefty

jimslawnsnow said:


> Thunder and lighting here


Had that here, along with a little hail this morning. A few pretty good boomers.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Not much rain here. 1 lightning flash all day. For the most part it was dry here all day.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Going on day two of being in bed sick. Glad this is rain no snow can hardly even stand up for a couple minutes.


----------



## SnoFarmer

^
That su--cks

Rain
45°


----------



## cbservicesllc

Snow Pushers... I want to buy a 12' pusher with the Cat IT attachment rather than the general loader bucket universal... Someone help me out here... I haven't gotten any emails or phone calls back from Advantage Attachments in Michigan and the amount on a Protech was insane...


----------



## CityGuy

34° and cloudy


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc said:


> Snow Pushers... I want to buy a 12' pusher with the Cat IT attachment rather than the general loader bucket universal... Someone help me out here... I haven't gotten any emails or phone calls back from Advantage Attachments in Michigan and the amount on a Protech was insane...


Should look at a Kage for it


----------



## CityGuy

cbservicesllc said:


> Snow Pushers... I want to buy a 12' pusher with the Cat IT attachment rather than the general loader bucket universal... Someone help me out here... I haven't gotten any emails or phone calls back from Advantage Attachments in Michigan and the amount on a Protech was insane...


Would a blade and wing be beneficial? Just asking because I assume it's for the schools.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Looks like we could get dumped on next week


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu said:


> Looks like we could get dumped on next week


What day do you see that for?


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow said:


> What day do you see that for?


----------



## Bill1090

Finally finished the last cleanup today. Looks like maybe just in time?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu said:


> View attachment 168041


Going south......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu said:


> View attachment 168041


18z run of the same model through December 11.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oops....


----------



## Polarismalibu

I like that one better


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Oops....
> 
> View attachment 168049


That's why you don't post on Plowsite and drive!! Hoping Deer? Not a oops into a pole?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu said:


> Should look at a Kage for it


Not even close to the budget...


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy said:


> Would a blade and wing be beneficial? Just asking because I assume it's for the schools.


It's only a compact loader, not a big guy unfortunately...


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc said:


> Not even close to the budget...


I suppose, i have no clue how much one is for a loader


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu said:


> I suppose, i have no clue how much one is for a loader


Like 8300 list... actually not as bad as I thought...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu said:


> That's why you don't post on Plowsite and drive!! Hoping Deer? Not a oops into a pole?


Nissan Altima on 694/169.


----------



## CityGuy

34° and light rain


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Oops....
> 
> View attachment 168049


that sucks.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Kinda peaceful watching it snow and not having to worry about it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Tuesday's snow looks to be north. Then a snowfall Thursday to the south.


----------



## Polarismalibu

T


cbservicesllc said:


> Like 8300 list... actually not as bad as I thought...


hays actually not bad. What size is that for? I could ask my guy I get mine from see what he could do if you wanted.

Well worth it if you ask me love mine


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu said:


> T
> 
> hays actually not bad. What size is that for? I could ask my guy I get mine from see what he could do if you wanted.
> 
> Well worth it if you ask me love mine


Looking for a 12' with Cat IT attachment for a 914


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22 said:


>


That will change...


----------



## unit28

By the end of December I'm guessing I'll have 2' for season total

We've had two storms made 11" so fat here


----------



## ryde307

cbservicesllc said:


> Looking for a 12' with Cat IT attachment for a 914


Problem was for a handful of companies 12' pushers are still small, skid or backhoe pushers. A 12' BOSS pusher should be $6k or less. But wouldn't have the Cat Mount. Most likley would have to have a company add that mount on. Many would do it but not cheap. Ask Cat directly about a sectional for it. They will also rent to own the attachments so you make payments all winter and buy it out in the spring.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Tuesday's snow looks to be north. Then a snowfall Thursday to the south.


That means we get hit twice right?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Shhhhhhhjhhh


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hopefully everyone is ready.


----------



## Bill1090

Anyone giving Novaks free trial a try for the storm?


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Hopefully everyone is ready.
> 
> View attachment 168072


For what day? Is that the possible Tuesday/Wednesday storm?


----------



## cbservicesllc

ryde307 said:


> Problem was for a handful of companies 12' pushers are still small, skid or backhoe pushers. A 12' BOSS pusher should be $6k or less. But wouldn't have the Cat Mount. Most likley would have to have a company add that mount on. Many would do it but not cheap. Ask Cat directly about a sectional for it. They will also rent to own the attachments so you make payments all winter and buy it out in the spring.


Yeah I'm getting one through Cat. That was always my backup option. Pulled the trigger today.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Hopefully everyone is ready.
> 
> View attachment 168072


You worry way too much


----------



## IDST

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Hopefully everyone is ready.
> 
> View attachment 168072


What is this sir?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Hopefully everyone is ready.
> 
> View attachment 168072


Cafe that mess


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

IDST said:


> What is this sir?


That's what the GFS has through December 18.


----------



## Deershack

Does anyone know the plow driver that was run over last week in a lot?


----------



## Ironwood-Mn

Deershack said:


> Does anyone know the plow driver that was run over last week in a lot?


Kirk Almendinger. For a dentist, he had his fingers in a lot of different pots, was a good guy to know in a pinch.
On that note, and not saying a lack of it was the cause, but wear your safety vest. If you don't have one, get one. They are cheap.


----------



## unit28

IDST said:


> What is this sir?


drama.......


----------



## CityGuy

34° and cloudy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28 said:


> drama.......


 ............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ironwood-Mn said:


> Kirk Almendinger. For a dentist, he had his fingers in a lot of different pots, was a good guy to know in a pinch.
> On that note, and not saying a lack of it was the cause, but wear your safety vest. If you don't have one, get one. They are cheap.


Seen ya last week at Holiday. I was wondering if you were still lurking here.

Hopefully that solar farm job worked out good for ya?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Deershack said:


> Does anyone know the plow driver that was run over last week in a lot?


I was wondering if you were still around Deershack, hadn't seen ya check in yet this year.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> I was wondering if you were still around Deershack, hadn't seen ya check in yet this year.


Maybe he just got off plowsite probation in time for snow season  I kid Deershack, I kid...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc said:


> Maybe he just got off plowsite probation in time for snow season  I kid Deershack, I kid...


Yeah, we all know Deershack is THE thorn in MJD's side here.


----------



## Doughboy12

Ironwood-Mn said:


> Kirk Almendinger. For a dentist, he had his fingers in a lot of different pots, was a good guy to know in a pinch.
> On that note, and not saying a lack of it was the cause, but wear your safety vest. If you don't have one, get one. They are cheap.


http://www.wctrib.com/news/state/41...doesnt-survive-following-snowplowing-accident


----------



## CityGuy

Novak seems to have high confidence in a powerful storm next week and Dee does not. Who do you believe?


----------



## SnoFarmer

Got a coin?


----------



## SnoFarmer

It's going to snow, 3"-6" more or less.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Why is if people think they should be paid any quicker for plowing vs landscaping. Happens every year. Paid the guys today and I got a "about time" response. It's been a week come on


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu said:


> Why is if people think they should be paid any quicker for plowing vs landscaping. Happens every year. Paid the guys today and I got a "about time" response. It's been a week come on


I had to remind my guys it's Friday of the following week. Just like summer.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> I had to remind my guys it's Friday of the following week. Just like summer.


Ha... I had one guy text today and ask "do we not get paid for last week?" Dude... I pay every Friday... Direct Deposit... Also the same guy that didn't come in all week because he was sick...


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc said:


> Ha... I had one guy text today and ask "do we not get paid for last week?" Dude... I pay every Friday... Direct Deposit... Also the same guy that didn't come in all week because he was sick...


i must be the odd ball, i got to call and remind my guys its pay day.......


----------



## Doughboy12

Not sure why my post was deleted.

By Felicia.


----------



## SnoFarmer

I really don't care if the Vikings loose, I just don't want to see the Cowboys win.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Doughboy12 said:


> Not sure why my post was deleted.
> 
> By Felicia.


Yeah that's lame.


----------



## SSS Inc.

*Fourth down. *


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS is back!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

Drakeslayer said:


> SSS is back!!!!


I don't like you Drake. I'm out. Good luck next week.


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer said:


> SSS is back!!!!


He was gone?


----------



## Drakeslayer

Camden said:


> He was gone?


His main plow gig got torn down this summer. I think he has 9 driveways left in Mpls.


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer said:


> His main plow gig got torn down this summer. I think he has 9 driveways left in Mpls.


I think he is down to 8 and he has to shovel them by hand.


----------



## SnoFarmer

With a garden spade.


----------



## Deershack

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> I was wondering if you were still around Deershack, hadn't seen ya check in yet this year.


Pretty much given everything up. Mom died in July at 99&1/2. Had postrate out in Aug and in Sept I found out I have lung cancer, Chemo and radiation knock the hell out of you,


----------



## Doughboy12

Deershack said:


> Pretty much given everything up. Mom died in July at 99&1/2. Had postrate out in Aug and in Sept I found out I have lung cancer, Chemo and radiation knock the hell out of you,


Sorry to hear that. Fight like mad my friend. 
Been there done that.


----------



## unit28

Betting high shear rates next week 
Might see more on radar than on the ground
If the upper air stream slows down then we'll see heavy snow..


----------



## CityGuy

30° and cloudy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like Tuesday.


----------



## IDST

Anybody in need of some bulk straight salt. Just checked my delivery and they did not send ClearLane. About 25 ton I can deliver or you can pick it up. In Golden Valley


----------



## ryde307

IDST said:


> Anybody in need of some bulk straight salt. Just checked my delivery and they did not send ClearLane. About 25 ton I can deliver or you can pick it up. In Golden Valley


We have room for the right price.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Instead of big storms this week, looks like 2 borderline snowfalls. One tonight into tomorrow that may melt, one during the day Tuesday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Although the SREF shows tonight's snow to the east.









The dark blue is a 30% chance at >1".


----------



## CityGuy

28° and cloudy


----------



## banonea

heading to the shop, got lots to work on today.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

There is enough white here (wasn't supposed to snow) a guy could ALMOST justify spreading some salt if you had picky accounts.


----------



## SnoFarmer

26*F cloudy


----------



## SnoFarmer

IDST said:


> Anybody in need of some bulk straight salt. Just checked my delivery and they did not send ClearLane. About 25 ton I can deliver or you can pick it up. In Golden Valley


there is a 55gal trash can out by the shop.
can you fill et for me? 
thanks.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> There is enough white here (wasn't supposed to snow) a guy could ALMOST justify spreading some salt if you had picky accounts.


Looks like someone with bad dandruff walked around scratching their head here


----------



## IDST

SnoFarmer said:


> there is a 55gal trash can out by the shop.
> can you fill et for me?
> thanks.


All I have is a spoon. Might take a while


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow said:


> Looks like someone with bad dandruff walked around scratching their head here


I was in Buffalo this morning, not Owatonna.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> I was in Buffalo this morning, not Owatonna.


Mr grumpy pants...........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I take it we are watching the northern arm of the moisture in IA, waiting for it to merge with the front moving across the middle of ND?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow said:


> Mr grumpy pants...........


Actually I was taking a shot at myself.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> I take it we are watching the northern arm of the moisture in IA, waiting for it to merge with the front moving across the middle of ND?


That's what I heard....


----------



## IDST

my hourly totals just got bumped up to 1.5 inchs. 1-2 in the discussion


----------



## andersman02

IDST said:


> my hourly totals just got bumped up to 1.5 inchs. 1-2 in the discussion


This stuff even going to stick? gotta retaining wall to finish next week....

Edit, remind me to never do work in ne mpls. doing the wall for my brother in law and trying to do stuff on these streets is awful.


----------



## CityGuy

Up to 100% chance of 1 inch. Guess we'll see what happens. Doesn't look to impressive on radar.


----------



## Bill1090

And the snow season starts........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

With a low of 32 I wonder if it'll stick on concrete and pavement ?


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow said:


> With a low of 32 I wonder if it'll stick on concrete and pavement ?


Yet another snow to hate.


----------



## IDST

Pre-treat?? Couch is kinda comfy


----------



## Bill1090

.........


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090 said:


> .........
> 
> View attachment 168197


Lucky......


----------



## CityGuy

32° with very light flurries.


----------



## banonea

looks like i could get around a inch or two Tonight


----------



## jimslawnsnow

So far everything is melting on contact . it's light snow attm. I'm hoping it stays light like this


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow said:


> So far everything is melting on contact . it's light snow attm. I'm hoping it stays light like this


Same here. Spent all day working on one of the plow trucks I thought was good, had a tranny fluid leak, 4 broken bolts on the pass exhaust manifold, new exhaust because the other was shot, tires and plugs and wires. the thing barks the tires when shifting from 1st to 2nd now........


----------



## 60Grit

Hmm...half inch on table outside and zero on concrete and asphalt. @jordan


----------



## MNPLOWCO

60Grit said:


> Hmm...half inch on table outside and zero on concrete and asphalt. @jordan


Same here. Just wet roads so far.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Edges of the road are getting a white hue, 1/2" of super fluff on the deck


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

North facing concrete driveway is still wet here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bridge deck in Eden Prairie is white, that's about all I can see


----------



## IDST

Roads just turned white here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Pretty small flakes up here. Gonna take til 10 am to get to 1.5".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Forest Lake......


----------



## Polarismalibu

That's about how mine were too. Just enough to throw a load of salt out and get White Castle.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Looks like a commercial slop run only. Unless the temp drops.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It is really struggling to add up.

Snowing moderately here now. Might have a 1/4" on the black top in Forest Lake.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like it might be done in about 3 hours.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> It is really struggling to add up.
> 
> Snowing moderately here now. Might have a 1/4" on the black top in Forest Lake.


Just measured 1/4 inch on the hard and 1 inch on the deck. 101 & 7 Minnetonka


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Someone posted 2.25" in Falcon Heights on NWS's Facebook page.


----------



## wenzelosllc

1" in my driveway at 35w and 694


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Someone posted 2.25" in Falcon Heights on NWS's Facebook page.


On elevated surfaces probably. It looks like 1.5 to 2 on the deck chairs. Still slightly over 1/4 inch on the asphalt. My concrete front walk is just wet. Although it may be more protected from the house.


----------



## unit28

310 AM CST SUN DEC 4 2016 THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR PORTIONS OF CENTRAL MINNESOTA...EAST CENTRAL MINNESOTA...SOUTH CENTRAL MINNESOTA AND SOUTHEAST MINNESOTA. .DAY ONE...TODAY AND TONIGHT PERIODS OF LIGHT TO MODERATE SNOW WILL PERSIST INTO EARLY THIS AFTERNOON. UP TO AN INCH OF SNOW ACCUMULATION IS EXPECTED FOR MUCH OF CENTRAL AND EASTERN MINNESOTA WHICH MAY CAUSE SLIPPERY TRAVEL CONDITION


1" now @ hwy 95 Cambridge. ......


----------



## MNPLOWCO

In Eden Prairie my commercial account is mostly Blacktop. Just a slight coding on one of the upper lots. Although it's snowing here and it looks impressive coming down but the ground here is too warm. At least at Prairie Center Drive and Valley View .


----------



## unit28

Going to stick here very well in Cambridge I reckon 

Wind chill has been well below freezing , and
Ambient (apparent temp) temp has been @ 30* since Friday night mostly. 
Temps goin up a little right now


At leat no rain attm......


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Right at 1" here


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Looks like an inch on the patio table and grill. could be a little less. concrete drive is wet and asphalt road is wet


----------



## CityGuy

32° and light snow flurries.

Roads are wet.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

3/4" in circle pines


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Hopkins has 1 inch on the walks. Areas of 1 to 1.5 on various parts of road. Not consistent measuring as areas here vary. These are tape measured.


----------



## ringahding1

Bout 1.5" Stillwater


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I cafeing hate snowplowing.


----------



## mn-bob

Any reports in Roseville.

Thanks


----------



## wizardsr

Most areas on the northwest side are about 1/2 to 3/4, St Louis Park by the high school has 1.5 on the pavement. Hooking up just for those accounts, everything else just got salt.


----------



## wenzelosllc

Super sloppy 1" on blacktop in the warehouse district. Not sure if it's from residual salt or warm ground


----------



## banonea

got around a inch on the blacktop but it is a lot of slop. heading out to do a few low trigger accounts and look at the reat


----------



## SnoFarmer

30*F
light snow.
2" so far.
time to go plow, soon.


----------



## olsonbro

Shade over 1" roseville, melting though


----------



## Bill1090

Not really sticking at all to the roads around here.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Time to go plow....

( after loading that heavy 2stage.) lol


----------



## mn-bob

olsonbro said:


> Shade over 1" roseville, melting though


Thanks


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That one of you guys running the Kubota with the inverted blower on the residential around Lake Josephine?


----------



## olsonbro

Yea its one of our guys, we have a ton right in that area


----------



## TKLAWN

SnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 168215
> Time to go plow....
> 
> ( after loading that heavy 2stage.) lol


That bumper lean though.... lol


----------



## Doughboy12

TKLAWN said:


> That bumper lean though.... lol


That's the side he uses to climb up in the back...

...not as far to go that way.


----------



## wenzelosllc

Must have been a narrow band about 10 miles wide E-W that went through little canada, white bear and maplewood that added 3/4 or an inch more than at my other properties


----------



## jimslawnsnow

olsonbro said:


> Yea its one of our guys, we have a ton right in that area


What brand is the blower?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Most of the snow has melted down here. roads, lots and drives were just wet this am. now in the grass is just about melted. 


Brown Christmas again?


----------



## SnoFarmer

TKLAWN said:


> That bumper lean though.... lol





Doughboy12 said:


> That's the side he uses to climb up in the back...
> 
> ...not as far to go that way.


Lol
Backed right into a tree the first day out, last year .
Didn't even hit the brakes ..


----------



## olsonbro

jimslawnsnow said:


> What brand is the blower?


We have Normand Blowers, they have been good quality so far.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

olsonbro said:


> We have Normand Blowers, they have been good quality so far.


Good. I do DQ there now and a small townhome on Harriet Ave. I know who to call awhen I'm in a bind


----------



## Polarismalibu

So is there any place that's open to take brush this time of year? I know maple grove closed the end of November


----------



## Polarismalibu

I got rain sleet snow bit of everything falling right now


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu said:


> So is there any place that's open to take brush this time of year? I know maple grove closed the end of November


St. Micheal maybe? Montrose still open.


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu said:


> So is there any place that's open to take brush this time of year? I know maple grove closed the end of November


There is a place in Watertown at a residence that takes it all year


----------



## CityGuy

29° and cloudy


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Bugger! Boiler recirculation pump burnt out last night. Chilly Willy here! At least it went out on a "warmer" night and not the temps coming up later this week and the following.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

MNPLOWCO said:


> Bugger! Boiler recirculation pump burnt out last night. Chilly Willy here! At least it went out on a "warmer" night and not the temps coming up later this week and the following.


Had that happen in a house we rented. it was 40 during the day and 20 or so at night luckily . it also took a week to get one


----------



## CityGuy

Roads were frosty in spots. Got called in at 6.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Light rain here


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Looks like we should be able to get a salt run tonight


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu said:


> So is there any place that's open to take brush this time of year? I know maple grove closed the end of November


the mulch store in empire


----------



## albhb3

anybody know of anywhere with mulch if it aint gonna snow.


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3 said:


> anybody know of anywhere with mulch if it aint gonna snow.


Ceres....


----------



## Polarismalibu

Gonna sell one of my open trailers and get a enclosed. Seems like everyone around me only has H&H trailers for a crazy high price.

Where do you guys get yours?


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu said:


> Gonna sell one of my open trailers and get a enclosed. Seems like everyone around me only has H&H trailers for a crazy high price.
> 
> Where do you guys get yours?


http://www.acetrailersales.com/


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Raining pretty good here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu said:


> Gonna sell one of my open trailers and get a enclosed. Seems like everyone around me only has H&H trailers for a crazy high price.
> 
> Where do you guys get yours?


Craiglist


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I don't see much happening now precip wise.

Will stuff dry before it freezes?


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu said:


> Gonna sell one of my open trailers and get a enclosed. Seems like everyone around me only has H&H trailers for a crazy high price.
> 
> Where do you guys get yours?


Gatormade trailers I went to Ohio and picked it up.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass said:


> Gatormade trailers I went to Ohio and picked it up.


How much was shipping?:hammerhead:


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> I don't see much happening now precip wise.
> 
> Will stuff dry before it freezes?


That is the question of the night. My only problem is I have one lot that is fresh asphalt and another that is only a couple years old. They get slick as snot easy


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22 is slipping. 

No report about the Victoria Secret show..


----------



## Polarismalibu

It's all dry for the most part here


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Doughboy12 said:


> LwnmwrMan22 is slipping.
> 
> No report about the Victoria Secret show..


He's a little busy watching it


----------



## Polarismalibu

Green Grass said:


> Gatormade trailers I went to Ohio and picked it up.


Jeez has to be a heck of a deal to do that


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu said:


> Jeez has to be a heck of a deal to do that


i went to blooming IL to gwt my tornado sander to save $2000.00


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea said:


> i went to blooming IL to gwt my tornado sander to save $2000.00


That makes a guy feel good when I got one on order. Lol


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu said:


> That makes a guy feel good when I got one on order. Lol


quality truck in Bloomington IL if you can cancel you order.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> I don't see much happening now precip wise.
> 
> Will stuff dry before it freezes?


Freeze Dry


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea said:


> quality truck in Bloomington IL if you can cancel you order.


Care to share how much? 2 grand is a lot to save


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu said:


> Care to share how much? 2 grand is a lot to save


i belive i paid $2800.00 for a new 1.8yd tornado poly. i drove there to get it. it was new, i picked it up at that shop, he had hundreds of them . i paid cash when i got it


----------



## banonea

not sure what the prices are now but at the time it was $2000.00 cheaper than i could find around here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12 said:


> LwnmwrMan22 is slipping.
> 
> No report about the Victoria Secret show..


Eh, wasn't much to report.


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea said:


> not sure what the prices are now but at the time it was $2000.00 cheaper than i could find around here.


Damn near 7k after tax


----------



## CityGuy

25° and cloudy


----------



## wizardsr

Polarismalibu said:


> Gonna sell one of my open trailers and get a enclosed. Seems like everyone around me only has H&H trailers for a crazy high price.
> 
> Where do you guys get yours?


Sparks or absolute, both are extremely competitive.

Open lawn trailer? I may be interested depending on the size, condition, price, and whether or not I can bring myself to keep mowing for another year, lol.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Picked up 1.5" over night.
28°
Wind 21mph out of the S,W,.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ice covered in kasson


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Just down the road in mantorville. nothing. bano, did you get any ice?


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu said:


> Gonna sell one of my open trailers and get a enclosed. Seems like everyone around me only has H&H trailers for a crazy high price.
> 
> Where do you guys get yours?


Down here in West Salem that place has United trailers. I think a 16' enclosed is like $4000 or so.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow said:


> Just down the road in mantorville. nothing. bano, did you get any ice?


, yes we did, was out spreading salt all morning. I just spent 2 hours rebuilding the bearing on the bottom of my spinner because it locked up


----------



## CityGuy

Man that wind has a bite to it.
Going to get worse I fear by the weekend.


----------



## SnoFarmer

I think your right, I94 is closed from Fargo to almost to Montana .


----------



## Polarismalibu

Found a place in wi for the trailer wayyyy cheaper then here.


----------



## Polarismalibu

wizardsr said:


> Sparks or absolute, both are extremely competitive.
> 
> Open lawn trailer? I may be interested depending on the size, condition, price, and whether or not I can bring myself to keep mowing for another year, lol.


I may or may not keep it for the wheelers haven't decided yet. It's a 18' pj


----------



## DDB

Polarismalibu said:


> Found a place in wi for the trailer wayyyy cheaper then here.


It might not have brakes on both axles. I think the laws on trailer brakes are different in WI.


----------



## skorum03

Meteogram likes some snow for us on Sunday huh? Novak hinting as well.


----------



## TKLAWN

skorum03 said:


> Meteogram likes some snow for us on Sunday huh? Novak hinting as well.


NWS mentions 4-8 in the discussion.


----------



## banonea

TKLAWN said:


> NWS mentions 4-8 in the discussion.


please dont say that, i got my family Christmas on sat........


----------



## Polarismalibu

DDB said:


> It might not have brakes on both axles. I think the laws on trailer brakes are different in WI.


They said it did. I would hope one that size would only ever be sold with both


----------



## CityGuy

Going to be a long night. Some contractor got a gas line and has put at least 2700 homes out of gas. Xcel has to go and shut off everyone's meter turn gas back on them go to every home and turn gas back on at homes. Guess I'll take the day off tomorrow and sleep.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy said:


> Going to be a long night. Some contractor got a gas line and has put at least 2700 homes out of gas. Xcel has to go and shut off everyone's meter turn gas back on them go to every home and turn gas back on at homes. Guess I'll take the day off tomorrow and sleep.


Was just reading that on Facebook. Of course that happens once it gets actually cold


----------



## cbservicesllc

skorum03 said:


> Meteogram likes some snow for us on Sunday huh? Novak hinting as well.


Definitely one to watch... it's still 1000 miles off the coast though...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ian says maybe a couple of inches.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu said:


> Was just reading that on Facebook. Of course that happens once it gets actually cold


I found out at 630 tonight. Xcel just called me to tell me. Better late than never I guess.
Space heaters are working OT tonight in the house.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Ian says maybe a couple of inches.


He also said Green Grass Confusion.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

That wind feels like I'm getting stabbed with a thousand needles at the same time


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Ian says maybe a couple of inches.


All we need is two... lowblue:


----------



## IDST

cbservicesllc said:


> All we need is two... lowblue:


I'm happy with one. Or else 3.1


----------



## IDST

Diesel dogs just stopped by my house. Unfortunately they are supposed to stop tomorrow and also sry my shop not my house. Went out in my underwear and jacket with no socks or shoes. That was dumb


----------



## Polarismalibu

IDST said:


> I'm happy with one. Or else 3.1


Exactly!


----------



## unit28

Drakeslayer said:


> He also said Green Grass Confusion.


Brown xmas.....


----------



## banonea

IDST said:


> Diesel dogs just stopped by my house. Unfortunately they are supposed to stop tomorrow and also sry my shop not my house. Went out in my underwear and jacket with no socks or shoes. That was dumb


ok, ill bite......why did we go outside in our underwear and jacket with no socks or shoes


----------



## MNPLOWCO

banonea said:


> ok, ill bite......why did we go outside in our underwear and jacket with no socks or shoes


Because he's a Minnesotan. And he couldn't find his flip flops and jock strap outfit. Brrrrrrr.


----------



## banonea

MNPLOWCO said:


> Because he's a Minnesotan. And he couldn't find his flip flops and jock strap outfit. Brrrrrrr.


Sad enough, my best friend wears his crocks all year long. 6" of snow...crocks, cow...poo, crocks, mud to your knees...crocks. I don't think I have seen him wear a pair of boots.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

banonea said:


> Sad enough, my best friend wears his crocks all year long. 6" of snow...crocks, cow...poo, crocks, mud to your knees...crocks. I don't think I have seen him wear a pair of boots.


You'd think that poo would go right through.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

MNPLOWCO said:


> You'd think that poo would go right through.


If you were regular boots it still gets through. hell, even with the knee high rubber boots you can get a boot full


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I'm not ready for this cold weather crap


----------



## IDST

banonea said:


> ok, ill bite......why did we go outside in our underwear and jacket with no socks or shoes


Because I'm an idiot


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28 said:


> Brown xmas.....


Noooooooo!


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Good ole Sven showed 1-4 in the metro for Saturday and Sunday. White Christmas... Maybe.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

GFS bumped back up this morning, with another 3" on Tuesday.


----------



## Bill1090

Gonna be a long winter. I'm already sick of snow.


----------



## Polarismalibu

If only it wasn't windy the lakes would freeze giving me something to do during the day. Get the new trailer next week other then that sit around I guess


----------



## jimslawnsnow

MNPLOWCO said:


> Good ole Sven showed 1-4 in the metro for Saturday and Sunday. White Christmas... Maybe.


Then they say, it's still 1000 miles out


----------



## jimslawnsnow

One of the locals said last week that he doesn't see any systems for several weeks. I think it was the guy on 4


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu said:


> If only it wasn't windy the lakes would freeze giving me something to do during the day. Get the new trailer next week other then that sit around I guess


There's nothing on the lakes down here. the water temp is close to 40 I guess. we need colder temps and no wind. colder Temps mean no snow. no snow means no money. I'll be glad to be out of this business


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

..............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

................


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's hard to believe there is going to be a Brown Christmas with the above two images.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> It's hard to believe there is going to be a Brown Christmas with the above two images.


I don't see how it won't be white with these temps.


----------



## CityGuy

4 hrs of sleep and good to go again.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Water is freezing over here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bet there will be guys ice fishing on Chisago by this weekend.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Bet there will be guys ice fishing on Chisago by this weekend.


Yup, and if they have a few too many afternoon beers they'll probably try ice fishing tonight


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow said:


> There's nothing on the lakes down here. the water temp is close to 40 I guess. we need colder temps and no wind. colder Temps mean no snow. no snow means no money. I'll be glad to be out of this business


You retiring?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Anyone know of any shops up my way? Rogers and surrounding? Pretty much have out grown mine lease renewal in two months.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN said:


> You retiring?


No unfortunately. hopefully within 10 years I'll be changing careers


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow said:


> No unfortunately. hopefully within 10 years I'll be changing careers


10 more years you should be kicking back watching the money fly in while your guys do the work


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu said:


> 10 more years you should be kicking back watching the money fly in while your guys do the work


Keeping the business might be a possibility if I good guys in place then. with the amount of start ups and between their pricing and older companies dropping prices it makes me wonder if full time companies will be able to exist


----------



## 60Grit

GFS has been advertising a warm up right before Xmas. Is this your brown Xmas, Unit?


----------



## unit28

60Grit said:


> GFS has been advertising a warm up right before Xmas. Is this your brown Xmas, Unit?


If you mean a warm Xmas because of the polar vortex retreating. ..no, that's not it


----------



## 60Grit

toss us a crumb on the no snow, please...thought this weekend was almost a lock for some?


----------



## Bill1090

NWS has me at 2-4" for Saturday daytime.


----------



## CityGuy

Who is the Bill guy on Novaks video and what is his relation to Novak?


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy said:


> Who is the Bill guy on Novaks video and what is his relation to Novak?


It's Bill1090 from here. He's the Plowsite insider for Novak hahah

Just joking


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu said:


> It's Bill1090 from here. He's the Plowsite insider for Novak hahah
> 
> Just joking


Hey don't give away my secret


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22 said:


>


Are you sure about 20:1


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow said:


> Are you sure about 20:1


Not 100%. Could be 16:1, 12:1, at which point it would only be 9-10" of heavier snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

But it'll be a bit lighter than the last snows at least.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

..............................


----------



## SnoFarmer

20:1lol


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow said:


> Are you sure about 20:1


It's cold.....


----------



## IDST

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Not 100%. Could be 16:1, 12:1, at which point it would only be 9-10" of heavier snow.


I know a place you can plow that amount


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnoFarmer said:


> 20:1lol


GFS is at 15 degrees while the NAM is at 25 degrees. 15 degrees is 20:1 snow. 25 degrees is about 12:1 snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Model average right now is 20 degrees with .55" of precip. So take 16:1, that would be 8-9" of snow.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Model average right now is 20 degrees with .55" of precip. So take 16:1, that would be 8-9" of snow.


At least it's on the weekend, not 5 am Monday morning............................


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> ..............................
> View attachment 168361


Dahl thinks south farther than it shows. I think it'll go more north this time. I'll be happy with 4" for a first snow not a 12" snow. it would be nice if we could order our weather


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I sent out rate increases on residentials for snow a while ago. had a few call this week complaining about. I haven't raised some in 10 seasons. they said they've had me since only 2007. I said count it out. we're almost to 2017. they pause, and say wow its been that long. some found people for 25 a time. I don't have time for that. 40 minimum here now.


----------



## banonea

not a good day today.......
alternator went out on the 1 ton just as i was heading to Winona for salt, no big deal, grab a new one and on my way. get to the top of the hill to drop into Winona and the transmission drops into 1 gear. try a few things, nothing. So, i drive it back to Rochester in 1 gear, VERY LONG DRIVE. get it in the shop, start to rip out the transmission out. balance it on the lift and get all the bolts out, go to pull the dipstick out and BAMM, drop it off the lift and miss missed me by 1". shattered the case. So now i got to find a case to replace this one........on top of all of this, the transmission went out in my brother personal truck as well as the alternator. talk about crap luck.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

banonea said:


> not a good day today.......
> alternator went out on the 1 ton just as i was heading to Winona for salt, no big deal, grab a new one and on my way. get to the top of the hill to drop into Winona and the transmission drops into 1 gear. try a few things, nothing. So, i drive it back to Rochester in 1 gear, VERY LONG DRIVE. get it in the shop, start to rip out the transmission out. balance it on the lift and get all the bolts out, go to pull the dipstick out and BAMM, drop it off the lift and miss missed me by 1". shattered the case. So now i got to find a case to replace this one........on top of all of this, the transmission went out in my brother personal truck as well as the alternator. talk about crap luck.


That IS a crap day. I had a transmission go out on me many years ago . All forward gears were out. I had to drive in reverse for 8 miles. I stayed in the lane on which my truck was facing so on coming traffic wouldn't freak out. When they came up behind me I would stop as if I had just pulled over to the side of the road. It was mostly back roads and no highways. I had a sore neck for a day.


----------



## CityGuy

17° and partly cloudy


----------



## CityGuy

banonea said:


> not a good day today.......
> alternator went out on the 1 ton just as i was heading to Winona for salt, no big deal, grab a new one and on my way. get to the top of the hill to drop into Winona and the transmission drops into 1 gear. try a few things, nothing. So, i drive it back to Rochester in 1 gear, VERY LONG DRIVE. get it in the shop, start to rip out the transmission out. balance it on the lift and get all the bolts out, go to pull the dipstick out and BAMM, drop it off the lift and miss missed me by 1". shattered the case. So now i got to find a case to replace this one........on top of all of this, the transmission went out in my brother personal truck as well as the alternator. talk about crap luck.


That sucks. Hope you find one before the weekend.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy said:


> That sucks. Hope you find one before the weekend.


Hope he does. He needs to take care of mom!!


----------



## banonea

CityGuy said:


> That sucks. Hope you find one before the weekend.


it is a back up truck and i got another, it just sucks


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea said:


> not a good day today.......
> alternator went out on the 1 ton just as i was heading to Winona for salt, no big deal, grab a new one and on my way. get to the top of the hill to drop into Winona and the transmission drops into 1 gear. try a few things, nothing. So, i drive it back to Rochester in 1 gear, VERY LONG DRIVE. get it in the shop, start to rip out the transmission out. balance it on the lift and get all the bolts out, go to pull the dipstick out and BAMM, drop it off the lift and miss missed me by 1". shattered the case. So now i got to find a case to replace this one........on top of all of this, the transmission went out in my brother personal truck as well as the alternator. talk about crap luck.


Holy crap...............


----------



## wizardsr

Roads are slick in white bear this morning, anyone have a report from the NW burbs?


----------



## SnoFarmer

19*
light snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

wizardsr said:


> Roads are slick in white bear this morning, anyone have a report from the NW burbs?


My sources say there is the most in the around the 694 beltway, east of 252.


----------



## Doughboy12

When taking..... oh nothing.


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea said:


> not a good day today.......
> alternator went out on the 1 ton just as i was heading to Winona for salt, no big deal, grab a new one and on my way. get to the top of the hill to drop into Winona and the transmission drops into 1 gear. try a few things, nothing. So, i drive it back to Rochester in 1 gear, VERY LONG DRIVE. get it in the shop, start to rip out the transmission out. balance it on the lift and get all the bolts out, go to pull the dipstick out and BAMM, drop it off the lift and miss missed me by 1". shattered the case. So now i got to find a case to replace this one........on top of all of this, the transmission went out in my brother personal truck as well as the alternator. talk about crap luck.


I'm heading toward lwnmwrman's concept of everything under warranty... Just got a 08 Super Duty Trans rebuilt late last week... $3,700...


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc said:


> I'm heading toward lwnmwrman's concept of everything under warranty... Just got a 08 Super Duty Trans rebuilt late last week... $3,700...


That's what I'm working on right now. Just found a transmission housing in Ellendale , going to pick that up and drop it off at my Rebuilder. Then I'm picking up the other transmission that I've got to have installed in a truck so that I can use that on Saturday for the snow


----------



## banonea

Where was the place in the cities that someone was saying that had clear Lane i think it was at 77 a ton. I decided to just rent a dump trailer to get my salt but if I can get it cheaper in the cities with the dump trailer I will go that route curses going to Winona. Winona gets 85 a ton Strait salt


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc said:


> I'm heading toward lwnmwrman's concept of everything under warranty... Just got a 08 Super Duty Trans rebuilt late last week... $3,700...


My only truck 


cbservicesllc said:


> I'm heading toward lwnmwrman's concept of everything under warranty... Just got a 08 Super Duty Trans rebuilt late last week... $3,700...


My only truck NOT under warranty has cost me about $4,000 in the last 18 months, with another $2,000 that COULD be done to it.

It's hard to justify that money into an '01 Dodge 2500 gasser that's worth about $5k.


----------



## SnoFarmer

its not so mulch how much the truck is worth but more about how much can it earn for you.

no payments, ya dont have to have full coverage, and you dont have to wait for some dealer to do the warranty work.


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnoFarmer said:


> its not so mulch how much the truck is worth but more about how much can it earn for you.
> 
> no payments, ya dont have to have full coverage, and you dont have to wait for some dealer to do the warranty work.


Yeah, like I wouldn't dare go to Superior Ford even though they're 5 miles away... Cafing Crooks... Just gotta find the right dealer... Right Quality?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnoFarmer said:


> its not so mulch how much the truck is worth but more about how much can it earn for you.
> 
> no payments, ya dont have to have full coverage, and you dont have to wait for some dealer to do the warranty work.


Right. I have a dealer I don't wait at, so that's not a concern.

My concern is having confidence in the vehicle to do the job it needs to perform. I also like consistency and I'm okay with having a consistent payment as long as I know that's what I have to deal with.


----------



## wizardsr

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> My sources say there is the most in the around the 694 beltway, east of 252.


Thanks. Didn't find anything worth salting from Brooklyn Park West.



cbservicesllc said:


> I'm heading toward lwnmwrman's concept of everything under warranty... Just got a 08 Super Duty Trans rebuilt late last week... $3,700...


Same situation I was in a few months ago with my 05 F350. 11 hard years of commercial plowing, lots of rot and body damage, a fueling issue, electrical gremlin in the dash, manifold studs gone, misfire when cold, and when the tranny went, I parked it and bought a 2016. Truck owes me nothing, parting it out as it's not worth putting all that money into an almost 12 year old abused truck. Was a great truck, but it comes to a point...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

You can tell it's winter. people just park any which way


----------



## Polarismalibu

Looks like 610 will be open today or tomorrow


----------



## wizardsr

banonea said:


> Where was the place in the cities that someone was saying that had clear Lane i think it was at 77 a ton. I decided to just rent a dump trailer to get my salt but if I can get it cheaper in the cities with the dump trailer I will go that route curses going to Winona. Winona gets 85 a ton Strait salt


US Salt has clearlane, but it's more than 77/ton... I believe it's $108 this year. If you find some place in the cities that has it for 77, that's easy to work with, I'm all ears.


----------



## skorum03

NWS on the 3"-7" train now.
Models all still look to be in pretty big disagreement


----------



## 60Grit

NWS just backed off totals as I was bouncing between a couple locations.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

60Grit said:


> NWS just backed off totals as I was bouncing between a couple locations.





skorum03 said:


> NWS on the 3"-7" train now.
> Models all still look to be in pretty big disagreement


It'll change . .......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

My totals are cut in half according to NWS


----------



## Bill1090

NWS has here and Rochester right on the line of 1-3 and 3-6.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu said:


> Looks like 610 will be open today or tomorrow


Thank God!!


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow said:


> It'll change . .......


It might, but from what I see going on probably not.

I'm following the 500mb track.
the flow at that level sinks southward from west to east as the system (LPS) moves.
Also the js really stretches out the precipitation imo.

the isotacs are 500 numerical . Once animated, you can see the flow dropping slightly south


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu said:


> Looks like 610 will be open today or tomorrow


Where does it end? I know the eventual is Corcoran.


----------



## banonea

Bill1090 said:


> NWS has here and Rochester right on the line of 1-3 and 3-6.


That's what I saw as well


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy said:


> Where does it end? I know the eventual is Corcoran.


Dumps onto 94


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu said:


> Dumps onto 94


At That New bridge?


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy said:


> At That New bridge?


The new bridge at old 101st Avenue in Maple Grove... Only Ramps at 610 and 94 are Eastbound 94 to EB 610 and Westbound 610 to WB 94... Everything else needs to go to Maple Grove Parkway... Typical MNDOT...

The other new bridge further North is 105th to re-route all the local traffic from old 101st...


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc said:


> The new bridge at old 101st Avenue in Maple Grove... Only Ramps at 610 and 94 are Eastbound 94 to EB 610 and Westbound 610 to WB 94... Everything else needs to go to Maple Grove Parkway... Typical MNDOT...
> 
> The other new bridge further North is 105th to re-route all the local traffic from old 101st...


Don't worry they will block traffic in a couple years to build the other two ramps


----------



## CityGuy

13 ° and cloudy


----------



## SnowGuy73

jimslawnsnow said:


> My totals are cut in half according to NWS


That'll change.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnowGuy73 said:


> That'll change.....


Yup, back up to where they were


----------



## Bill1090

Cafe that noise!


----------



## jimslawnsnow




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow said:


>


That your ad Jim?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

That guy shoveled for me and threw up the whole time and couldn't take it after 10 drives. I can't imagine him shoveling the whole drive with 7" of snow on it


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> That your ad Jim?


He's cheap, you can hire him to shovel your lots. want his number?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Just saw on the news about the 610 project opening today. It's been in the works for 40 years apparently.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> That your ad Jim?


It's different down there....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN said:


> It's different down there....


https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/gms/5912129334.html

I don't think so. it's every where


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NWS doubled totals on the hourly.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> NWS doubled totals on the hourly.


Mother of god!!


----------



## +plowguy

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> NWS doubled totals on the hourly.


Oh no! We are screwed! What are we ever going to do about 4" of snow on a weekend? OK, calm down! Look at the bright side...its the weekend and most commercial properties are closed and the snow should be done by noon.


----------



## unit28

+plowguy said:


> Oh no! We are screwed! What are we ever going to do about 4" of snow on a weekend? OK, calm down! Look at the bright side...its the weekend and most commercial properties are closed and the snow should be done by noon.


Done by noon?
There's a second wave in there, depends on how fast it moves


----------



## Bill1090

I have a weird feeling it'll shift north....


----------



## TKLAWN

unit28 said:


> Done by noon?
> There's a second wave in there, depends on how fast it moves


You think 24 hour then? 3pm Sat to 3pm Sun?


----------



## unit28

TKLAWN said:


> You think 24 hour then? 3pm Sat to 3pm Sun?


Hi Res. Shows reflective precipitation @ noon Sunday 
A second wave that will make most of my accumulative totals here


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NWS show snow for from noon Saturday to noon Sunday with light snow afternoon on Sunday


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090 said:


> I have a weird feeling it'll shift north....


I hope not, the real heavy crap is to the south


----------



## unit28

Nam model @500 mb picks up the disturbance really well as it drops forming a trough.

Just have to keep an eye on it a well


----------



## CityGuy

2° and clear


----------



## unit28

Fish On........


----------



## Bill1090

Looks like NWS bumped everyones totals up.


----------



## banonea

Bill1090 said:


> Looks like NWS bumped everyones totals up.


Hope it shifts to the south . ......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea said:


> Hope it shifts to the south . ......


This might be similar to what we had in in 2010 I think, the one that almost made you quit. this won't have the wind with it though


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow said:


> This might be similar to what we had in in 2010 I think, the one that almost made you quit. this won't have the wind with it though


I'll kick you right in the junk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## djagusch

I like how novak says it's a fast moving system in his video. Then nws says it's a slow moving system in the forecast discussion .


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea said:


> I'll kick you right in the junk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Don't look at John dee's map for the 18th and 19th for us


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow said:


> Don't look at John dee's map for the 18th and 19th for us


So what you're saying is instead of snowing every Monday like last year, this year it's gonna snow every Sunday?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090 said:


> So what you're saying is instead of snowing every Monday like last year, this year it's gonna snow every Sunday?


Not necessarily , it does seem though we get into patterns that last a long time


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm not working this weekend.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Just lightly snow now. looks like it should be starting by bano. doesn't look like much on radar


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow said:


> Just lightly snow now. looks like it should be starting by bano. doesn't look like much on radar


Nothing here yet.......


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> I'm not working this weekend.


Even if it snows? The big cheese is pulling rank and deligating. Nice,....


----------



## mn-bob

light snow in st peter now


----------



## banonea

Light snow now in Rochester


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO said:


> Even if it snows? The big cheese is pulling rank and deligating. Nice,....


All trucks are full. Shovelers have checked in.

I will be delegating from my wife's Durango. I may have to hop in my tractor tomorrow morning. My tractor guy works from 10 to 6 in his regular job.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Roads are white. very light


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> All trucks are full. Shovelers have checked in.
> 
> I will be delegating from my wife's Durango. I may have to hop in my tractor tomorrow morning. My tractor guy works from 10 to 6 in his regular job.


Does your little John deere have those cheap black fender extentions? if it does, you'll want watch it with snow build up. if they are like mine the bolt and nut holding them doesn't have much surface area and they will start ripping off. I'm gonna put washer on the rest on mine


----------



## banonea

Taking your family to the bowling alley for bowling pizza video games and laser tag.... $600
Not having 14 screaming children in my house, not having to worry about anything getting broken, everybody leaving me alone on Christmas Eve.... Priceless


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow said:


> Does your little John deere have those cheap black fender extentions? if it does, you'll want watch it with snow build up. if they are like mine the bolt and nut holding them doesn't have much surface area and they will start ripping off. I'm gonna put washer on the rest on mine


No extension on mine.


----------



## Bill1090

Light snow. Lots have a light coating.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

My totals went up


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bano has the same amount as me. just less tonight and more than me tomorrow


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow said:


> Bano has the same amount as me. just less tonight and more than me tomorrow


We have maby 1/4" on the ground here


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea said:


> We have maby 1/4" on the ground here


Same or less here. only 10" left to go


----------



## CityGuy

Light coating on the pavement.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Coating from the airport to shoreview


----------



## Bill1090

Nws creeper the 8-9" range even further north.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Just lost power here, 2 mins done the road saw this, ******.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

NorthernProServ said:


> Just lost power here, 2 mins done the road saw this, ******.


Well they won't have to go looking for the problem


----------



## NorthernProServ

NICHOLS LANDSCA said:


> Well they won't have to go looking for the problem


Still no power


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Almost 2" so far in the drive


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I see Minneapolis is up to 9" on NWS app


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow said:


> I see Minneapolis is up to 9" on NWS app


Huh??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow said:


> I see Minneapolis is up to 9" on NWS app


Not on their website.


----------



## IDST

about an inch at the shop in plymouth. Same in SLP


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Not on their website.


App shows 4-9 total from today tonight and tomorrow . it's not uncommon from Web and app to different


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Sure is some heavy stuff between me and the metro


----------



## cbservicesllc

IDST said:


> about an inch at the shop in plymouth. Same in SLP


Where in Plymouth?


----------



## IDST

cbservicesllc said:


> Where in Plymouth?


Xenia and 55


----------



## Drakeslayer

jimslawnsnow said:


> Sure is some heavy stuff between me and the metro


Where?


----------



## banonea

Just measured 2.5" at my shop. Thank God there's no wind or I think this would be a full-blown blizzard this stuff is so light and fluffy


----------



## checkm09

Are any of you residential guys going out tonight for early am... or waiting until the whole thing is over?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Ch45 Yuhas had a 694 north 1-3. South to Mankato 3-5" south of there at 6+"


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well good thing fords have lock out. January can't come soon enough need to trade this thing in


----------



## NorthernProServ

checkm09 said:


> Are any of you residential guys going out tonight for early am... or waiting until the whole thing is over?


Not doing anything til the end, already sent emails out telling everyone that they can drive over the 2" to go to church tomorrow morning and don't be calling asking where the F we are.

We'll hit our hotels and church's by morning, at least that's the plan right now.


----------



## checkm09

NorthernProServ said:


> Not doing anything til the end, already sent emails out telling everyone that they can drive over the 2" to go to church tomorrow morning and don't be calling asking where the F we are.
> 
> We'll hit our hotels and church's by morning, at least that's the plan right now.


Sounds good thanks!


----------



## cbservicesllc

checkm09 said:


> Are any of you residential guys going out tonight for early am... or waiting until the whole thing is over?


Told them we'd try and hit everyone by mid-morning... then one more time tomorrow night...


----------



## unit28

Not much from maple grove to elk river
Nothing in Cambridge

Secondary disturbance in that trough showing up in water vapor.
you can also see the heavies that Jim is talking about on .wv


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28 said:


> Not much from maple grove to elk river
> Nothing in Cambridge
> 
> Secondary disturbance in that trough showing up in water vapor.
> you can also see the heavies that Jim is talking about on .wv
> 
> View attachment 168477


There's where the money is


----------



## Semi-Crazy

unit28 said:


> Not much from maple grove to elk river
> Nothing in Cambridge
> 
> Secondary disturbance in that trough showing up in water vapor.
> you can also see the heavies that Jim is talking about on .wv
> 
> View attachment 168477


yep, lucky if theres half an inch between Cambridge and North Branch, real small flakes not adding up to much


----------



## Semi-Crazy

you guys sure are a lot more reserved than I remember last winter, what happened? Used to be like 10-15 or so new pages of comments a day!


----------



## CityGuy

Maybe an inch at best in Otsego.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Semi-Crazy said:


> you guys sure are a lot more reserved than I remember last winter, what happened? Used to be like 10-15 or so new pages of comments a day!


A lot of the guys got tired of the editing.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Semi-Crazy said:


> you guys sure are a lot more reserved than I remember last winter, what happened? Used to be like 10-15 or so new pages of comments a day!


The adds are super annoying on my phone anyway


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy said:


> Maybe an inch at best in Otsego.


You guys heading out?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu said:


> The adds are super annoying on my phone anyway


I find the new layout really annoying.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm at 1/2" in my sheltered driveway. Was supposed to be at an inch. NWS has also slightly lowered my remaining totals. Headed to Uptown to salt.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> I find the new layout really annoying.


I also hate how when you type in landscape mode on your phone you can't see what you're typing because the plow site Banner has to stay there.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> I also hate how when you type in landscape mode on your phone you can't see what you're typing because the plow site Banner has to stay there.


Yeah that's stupid. Along with the fact it won't stay logged in anymore.


----------



## IDST

Good morning, time to get to work?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

IDST said:


> Good morning, time to get to work?


Maybe if you have openings at 1" that open at 4 a.m.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like we have to wait for that blob from Aberdeen to Bismarck to get here before we get real snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

35W/23. 1:00 am. 1/3".


----------



## IDST

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Maybe if you have openings at 1" that open at 4 a.m.


5 a.m. Lots need to be cleared


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Definitely much more snow when you hit Highway 36 heading south. I will get a measurement shortly.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1-1.25" it looks like at 35W and East Lake Street. Don't be offended I'm not getting out of the truck here.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu said:


> You guys heading out?


Supposedly at 2. Waiting for a call yet.


----------



## CityGuy

Snow intensity just picked up. Still small flakes.


----------



## IDST

About two at shop. One loader, one skid and two trucks plowing a commercial lot here


----------



## cbservicesllc

1" MG, 3/4" Rogers, snowing again, steady fine flakes


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sloooowly getting to 2/3" in Lino Lakes.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Sloooowly getting to 2/3" in Lino Lakes.


Less than an inch there?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA said:


> Less than an inch there?


2:30 am...


----------



## unit28

Jumping out of the hot tub this morning, and it's 15* outside


And running 20 yards to the house. .....

Land speed records
of all kinds were broken by this txican


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

unit28 said:


> Jumping out of the hot tub this morning, and it's 15* outside
> 
> And running 20 yards to the house. .....
> 
> Land speed records
> of all kinds were broken by this txican


Not the visual I wanted, please wear trunks next time.


----------



## skorum03

Looking out the window, I would be surprised if there is more than 1.5" on the ground


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

I'm right at 1.5"


----------



## unit28

HRRR shows done here in 5 hrs


----------



## ryde307

6" in Hopkins.


----------



## djagusch

unit28 said:


> Jumping out of the hot tub this morning, and it's 15* outside
> 
> And running 20 yards to the house. .....
> 
> Land speed records
> of all kinds were broken by this txican


Next summer think about putting in about 10 feet away from the house it's still a cold run. How much snow do you get your way


----------



## Semi-Crazy

djagusch said:


> Next summer think about putting in about 10 feet away from the house it's still a cold run. How much snow do you get your way


not sure about cambridge(although I suspect very similar) but a strong 1 1/2" at my place


----------



## djagusch

Semi-Crazy said:


> not sure about cambridge(although I suspect very similar) but a strong 1 1/2" at my place


It's right in there for nb.


----------



## Semi-Crazy

djagusch said:


> It's right in there for nb.


"
and looks like NWS dropped us from 5" to 2-3"


----------



## mnlefty

ryde307 said:


> 6" in Hopkins.


Looks to be in that range here as well. Haven't been outside to look yet, but shoveled 2ish last night and there's more than that out there now. Heading to IGH shortly for basketball.


----------



## unit28

2*.......hy 95 Cambridge


----------



## unit28

Snowing good attm....
Jumping back in again

2" hwy 95 now


----------



## wenzelosllc

4" as of 7am in NSP. Added up quick between 4 and 7


----------



## Semi-Crazy

Starting to kinda add up to something, looking at about 3" now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Olsonbro - that your Kubota all the way up by Circle Pines?


----------



## unit28

Wondering if the northern system will yo- yo 



Starting to wrap looks like


----------



## wenzelosllc

Anyone do work in mahtomedi that'd want to sub on 2 accounts for the rest of the season? You'd need a smaller truck or jeep preferably. 8' bed and supercab makes for a tight squeeze


----------



## NorthernProServ

Thank God it's a Sunday


----------



## NorthernProServ

Already yapping about next weekend a big one coming in. Meteogram is at 20"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ said:


> Already yapping about next weekend a big one coming in. Meteogram is at 20"


Looks like 8" to me, but if you wanna believe it's 20, more power to you.


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ said:


> Already yapping about next weekend a big one coming in. Meteogram is at 20"


Gives me a week to find a sub to replace my truck so I can sit at home


----------



## NorthernProServ

It can stop snowing anytime now


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ef it. bring on the snow.


----------



## Bill1090

Ended up with 9" here. Plowing sucks!


----------



## NorthernProServ

She's a back building, looks like it will be a all nighter


----------



## unit28

Welp...every some storm might as well have an axis

Looks like the secondary is here.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090 said:


> Ended up with 9" here. Plowing sucks!


Easy peasy........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Light snow here........again


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Sure is some crappie work done with storm. you'd think people would want to start off the year good. maybe they are starting off with a low standard and hoping to raise the bar by spring ?


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow said:


> Sure is some crappie work done with storm. you'd think people would want to start off the year good. maybe they are starting off with a low standard and hoping to raise the bar by spring ?


Yeah maybe catch some sunniess, Doh Kay!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN said:


> Yeah maybe catch some sunniess, Doh Kay!


Clever. I almost laughed


----------



## NorthernProServ

If the whole winter is going to go like this I'm going to take up smoking real quick


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ said:


> If the whole winter is going to go like this I'm going to take up smoking real quick


I will have to go back to drinking energy drinks. Tried to do this whole storm without caffeine. It's been tough.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well I just hit the 24 hour mark.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Snowing again


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu said:


> Well I just hit the 24 hour mark.


I wish that is all i had in . almost 48 here. just finished and in bed
get up in 3 hours and do 2 clean oits rhwn fix 2 blowers and install a tranny.

What is the latest on the next storm?


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea said:


> I wish that is all i had in . almost 48 here. just finished and in bed
> get up in 3 hours and do 2 clean oits rhwn fix 2 blowers and install a tranny.
> 
> What is the latest on the next storm?


Just got home myself. Never slept before going out expecting to do quick open ups then crash for a while. That was a mistake. Sounds like you'll be busy.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> I will have to go back to drinking energy drinks. Tried to do this whole storm without caffeine. It's been tough.


I thought you weren't working this storm?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea said:


> I wish that is all i had in . almost 48 here. just finished and in bed
> get up in 3 hours and do 2 clean oits rhwn fix 2 blowers and install a tranny.
> 
> What is the latest on the next storm?


I thought you cut back a lot of work?

It's alll over the board with the next storm


----------



## unit28

Next Weekend will be higher ratios?

Past weekend was 15:1


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow said:


> I thought you weren't working this storm?


I would like to retract my previous statement.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu said:


> Well I just hit the 24 hour mark.


I was 2 hours short of 24 here.


----------



## NorthernProServ

unit28 said:


> Next Weekend will be higher ratios?
> 
> Past weekend was 15:1


So 20:1 on the meteogram isn't to high then huh?


----------



## skorum03

NorthernProServ said:


> I was 2 hours short of 24 here.


Took us way longer than expected also. Wasn't planning for that at all. I was looking out the window at 3:30 in the morning and there couldn't have been more than 1.5" on the ground. Woke up at 6, looked outside and didn't think it looked like much more, until I walked outside and realized how wrong I was.


----------



## Polarismalibu

So are we getting 1" today?


----------



## andersman02

Oops, forgot to add a monthly customer I signed up early spring to the plowing route. Called today. Good thing she is a mile from the shop and older.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

A small warm up 10 days out?


----------



## 60Grit

Kage plows went up in price $1,500 this year...geez


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu said:


> So are we getting 1" today?


Doesn't look like it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03 said:


> Took us way longer than expected also. Wasn't planning for that at all. I was looking out the window at 3:30 in the morning and there couldn't have been more than 1.5" on the ground. Woke up at 6, looked outside and didn't think it looked like much more, until I walked outside and realized how wrong I was.


Killed me. Should have called in the loader sub for my schools.

I had 33 hours. Back to cleaning now. stuff we did at 10 a.m. on Sunday, had another inch to inch and a half of snow today. That was from the stuff that fell from 10 a.m. through the day yesterday.


----------



## CityGuy

Anybody need a can?


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow said:


> I thought you cut back a lot of work?
> 
> It's alll over the board with the next storm


I did but just a lot of clean up


----------



## banonea

We plowed everything twice and some 3 times. then had a property clean out as well as plow a couple accounts that wanted to wait. just had dinner and going to gwt a shower and go to bed for a few hours then go to the shop and figure out what is wrong with 2 blowers. Install the transmission in the dump truck tomorrow and do another clean up beacuse they couldn't schedule it for today.........I was bilt for this.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Killed me. Should have called in the loader sub for my schools.
> 
> I had 33 hours. Back to cleaning now. stuff we did at 10 a.m. on Sunday, had another inch to inch and a half of snow today. That was from the stuff that fell from 10 a.m. through the day yesterday.


We will be going back out tonight to clean up some parking spots that we couldn't get both times we were at a few places yesterday. A lot more time invested in to this one than I had hoped. Just glad it wasn't a week day.


----------



## unit28

andersman02 said:


> Oops, forgot to add a monthly customer I signed up early spring to the plowing route. Called today. Good thing she is a mile from the shop and older.


Define older



Polarismalibu said:


> So are we getting 1" today?


got enough to shovel


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sounds like we just got an inch of snow.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Sounds like we just got an inch of snow.


Your just wishing


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu said:


> Your just wishing


Screw that!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just a slight Coating in Forest Lake so far.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Maybe a quarter-inch in Wyoming.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Man I can not deal with fricken shovelers anymore this year.


----------



## NorthernProServ

skorum03 said:


> We will be going back out tonight to clean up some parking spots that we couldn't get both times we were at a few places yesterday. A lot more time invested in to this one than I had hoped. Just glad it wasn't a week day.


Just got back in from a few we had to clean up after vehicles were moved.


----------



## banonea

tell its plows Season. 4 hours of sleep and I am ready to rip it up again. In the office trying o remember all the things I got to bill people for......payup


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea said:


> tell its plows Season. 4 hours of sleep and I am ready to rip it up again. In the office trying o remember all the things I got to bill people for......payup


I am shocked I'm still up. Don't help that one of my new shovelers is blowing my phone,text and email up demanding his pay from the storm. Again can't understand how or why people think they get paid instantly.


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu said:


> I am shocked I'm still up. Don't help that one of my new shovelers is blowing my phone,text and email up demanding his pay from the storm. Again can't understand how or why people think they get paid instantly.


If you have the people, hand him his pay and put him to the curb. when he starts to stutter saying he wants /needs his job, remind him what day is pay day the next time he blows your phone up, he can walk. had that issue a few years ago with a guy, after the second text, I met him with pay and said don't come back, he wasn't worth the headache. he started to give a sob story and cry how he needed a job and I told him the next time he message me about pay he was gone, that there was plenty of others that wanted his job that didn't need a tampon every day. he is now one of my best employees........


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea said:


> If you have the people, hand him his pay and put him to the curb. when he starts to stutter saying he wants /needs his job, remind him what day is pay day the next time he blows your phone up, he can walk. had that issue a few years ago with a guy, after the second text, I met him with pay and said don't come back, he wasn't worth the headache. he started to give a sob story and cry how he needed a job and I told him the next time he message me about pay he was gone, that there was plenty of others that wanted his job that didn't need a tampon every day. he is now one of my best employees........


I complelty get it if your hard up for money and go about asking in a nice way but demanding and threats is bs. The guy only worked a couple hours today doing touch up at some associations. He finished about 6pm tonight hit me up at 8 for money. I kindly reminded him pay is the following Friday. I got busy had 8 missed calls from him then a email saying I have till 6am or him and 3 other guys will be nocking on every home owners door tomorrow. Just irritates me


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu said:


> I complelty get it if your hard up for money and go about asking in a nice way but demanding and threats is bs. The guy only worked a couple hours today doing touch up at some associations. He finished about 6pm tonight hit me up at 8 for money. I kindly reminded him pay is the following Friday. I got busy had 8 missed calls from him then a email saying I have till 6am or him and 3 other guys will be nocking on every home owners door tomorrow. Just irritates me


Fire their asses.......

Or you can hire me and I will.........:gunsfiring::gunsfiring::gunsfiring:


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea said:


> Fire their asses.......
> 
> Or you can hire me and I will.........:gunsfiring::gunsfiring::gunsfiring:


Oh he's for sure gone. I don't even know who the other guys are he's talking about. They didn't work for me.


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu said:


> Oh he's for sure gone. I don't even know who the other guys are he's talking about. They didn't work for me.


I tell all my guys at the start of the season that we work when it snows and nothing else. your not going to get rich with me in the winter. this is pay day, manage your money. if you can't do that, leave. everyone gets 1 time asking, the second time they get their walking papers. I got no time for drama or BS. I aint you mama or your old lady, don't come crying to me.

Both my brothers are paid a set amount each week, winter and summer. My cousin is guaranteed $100.00 a week in the winter, and they are all happy as clams. they know that we bust ass when it snows, but may be off for a week between storms..........has worked for years for meThumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

-10° and clear


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

AccuWeather has 8-12" from Friday - Saturday.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> AccuWeather has 8-12" from Friday - Saturday.


They were saying 3-6 here last night


----------



## ryde307

60Grit said:


> Kage plows went up in price $1,500 this year...geez


 Get a Snowwolf.


----------



## Polarismalibu

60Grit said:


> Kage plows went up in price $1,500 this year...geez


I got quoted the same price I paid for mine 3 years ago


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well crazy shoveler can deal the the police. I don't take kindly to "I'm going to hunt you and your family down"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Does anyone here know somebody that bend pipe?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Just got a nice call from a property manager about the shoveler harassing homeowners in the association. Great day


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu said:


> Just got a nice call from a property manager about the shoveler harassing homeowners in the association. Great day


What a jerk


----------



## NorthernProServ

I


Polarismalibu said:


> Well crazy shoveler can deal the the police. I don't take kindly to "I'm going to hunt you and your family down"


I vote for bano to handle it.
:gunsfiring::gunsfiring:


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu said:


> Well crazy shoveler can deal the the police. I don't take kindly to "I'm going to hunt you and your family down"


Dude hopped up on drugs or what?


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> AccuWeather has 8-12" from Friday - Saturday.





LwnmwrMan22 said:


> AccuWeather has 8-12" from Friday - Saturday.


----------



## KagePlows

ryde307 said:


> Get a Snowwolf.





60Grit said:


> Kage plows went up in price $1,500 this year...geez


Which plow were you looking at? We have not had any recent price increases.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Man I think I have aged 10 years today.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090 said:


> Dude hopped up on drugs or what?


Guessing he needs his check for that


----------



## skorum03

Polarismalibu said:


> Man I think I have aged 10 years today.


What a hassle. Did the police deal with it for you?


----------



## Polarismalibu

skorum03 said:


> What a hassle. Did the police deal with it for you?


Kinda, someone in the accosiation told him the property management lady's name and number so he's been harassing her. Demanding $200 for his 4 hours and $20 a day that passes with no payment.

He's threatend to hunt me and the family down, put a lien on the tow homes, trash my company. Contact fraud investigators. All over $75 that I said I would throw in the mail.

Not like I had anything better to do today then deal with this.

And let me tell you that's is one unpleasant akword phone call when the property calls saying someone is going door to do talking about not being paid.

I would have just paid him cash right away if he would have said he needed it bad. But when he started out with demanding and a threat right away meeting up was not a option in my book anymore.


----------



## skorum03

Polarismalibu said:


> Kinda, someone in the accosiation told him the property management lady's name and number so he's been harassing her. Demanding $200 for his 4 hours and $20 a day that passes with no payment.
> 
> He's threatend to hunt me and the family down, put a lien on the tow homes, trash my company. Contact fraud investigators. All over $75 that I said I would throw in the mail.
> 
> Not like I had anything better to do today then deal with this.
> 
> And let me tell you that's is one unpleasant akword phone call when the property calls saying someone is going door to do talking about not being paid.
> 
> I would have just paid him cash right away if he would have said he needed it bad. But when he started out with demanding and a threat right away meeting up was not a option in my book anymore.


Is this a new guy this year?


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> AccuWeather has 8-12" from Friday - Saturday.


Novak has us pretty much dead middle of his oval maps


----------



## Polarismalibu

skorum03 said:


> Is this a new guy this year?


Yes that was his first day


----------



## 60Grit

Polarismalibu said:


> I got quoted the same price I paid for mine 3 years
> 
> Hmmm...when was this? Think we talked to the same guy. Brian, right?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Yes I got mine from Brian


----------



## 60Grit

KagePlows said:


> Which plow were you looking at? We have not had any recent price increases.


10' snowfire skid mount. Purchased one last year and was told your pricing was restructured this year.


----------



## Doughboy12

Polarismalibu said:


> Kinda, someone in the accosiation told him the property management lady's name and number so he's been harassing her. Demanding $200 for his 4 hours and $20 a day that passes with no payment.
> 
> He's threatend to hunt me and the family down, put a lien on the tow homes, trash my company. Contact fraud investigators. All over $75 that I said I would throw in the mail.
> 
> Not like I had anything better to do today then deal with this.
> 
> And let me tell you that's is one unpleasant akword phone call when the property calls saying someone is going door to do talking about not being paid.
> 
> I would have just paid him cash right away if he would have said he needed it bad. But when he started out with demanding and a threat right away meeting up was not a option in my book anymore.


I might have to try that method.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Doughboy12 said:


> I might have to try that method.


----------



## banonea

Off to pick up the transmission for the dump truck, replace a brake line on my sand truck and then everything's back working condition for the next storm


----------



## NorthernProServ

Novak says it's a lock for big snow.lowred:


----------



## banonea

NorthernProServ said:


> Novak says it's a lock for big snow.lowred:


So in other words what you're saying is we're looking at about an inch


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea said:


> So in other words what you're saying is we're looking at about an inch


Sounds about right


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea said:


> So in other words what you're saying is we're looking at about an inch


I sure hope so!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu said:


> I sure hope so!


I want at least 2". you can have just 1". that way there's no question about plowing or not


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow said:


> I want at least 2". you can have just 1". that way there's no question about plowing or not


I am good with 3" even.....


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow said:


> I want at least 2". you can have just 1". that way there's no question about plowing or not


That's one problem I don't get often is people questioning it. Being a weekend 2" would be nice


----------



## Polarismalibu

Looks like I get to play mechanic tomorrow. Knock sensor


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu said:


> Looks like I get to play mechanic tomorrow. Knock sensor


Those suck ass


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu said:


> Kinda, someone in the accosiation told him the property management lady's name and number so he's been harassing her. Demanding $200 for his 4 hours and $20 a day that passes with no payment.
> 
> He's threatend to hunt me and the family down, put a lien on the tow homes, trash my company. Contact fraud investigators. All over $75 that I said I would throw in the mail.
> 
> Not like I had anything better to do today then deal with this.
> 
> And let me tell you that's is one unpleasant akword phone call when the property calls saying someone is going door to do talking about not being paid.
> 
> I would have just paid him cash right away if he would have said he needed it bad. But when he started out with demanding and a threat right away meeting up was not a option in my book anymore.


Since he can do a lien as an employee... And on Snow work no less... Hahaha


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu said:


> That's one problem I don't get often is people questioning it. Being a weekend 2" would be nice


I don't much anymore . I have an old customer back who complained about having 1 15/16 instead of 2". plus he was saying I didn't service a few times which I know is b.s. I told him to pound sand about 5 seasons ago. I told him this year he can be on the list, but no b.s.

I guess my answer was directed more towards myself . it's easier to decide to do the whole route, or just ones who want snow done more frequently . most of my town homes are an inch now. one is at just a dusting and want it cleared. I'd still rather have over 2" and do the whole route


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc said:


> Since he can do a lien as an employee... And on Snow work no less... Hahaha


I'm not quite sure how'd that work. I'd think this guy is pushing some serious boundaries of being tangled up with the law


----------



## banonea

You gotta love old trucks. I haven't started my big dump since July when I did that retaining wall. Went to start it battery was dead, knew that was probably going to happen. Went to Walmart, picked up a new battery and installed it, pumped about 7 or 8 times and it fired right up........... they knew how to make'm in '76


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Starting to get serious with a Winter Storm Watch already posted.


----------



## unit28

Blowing snow across lots...attm


----------



## CityGuy

7° and clear


----------



## Polarismalibu

I see I have a high of -12 for Sunday


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea said:


> Those suck ass


Yeah it dose not look fun at all.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu said:


> I see I have a high of -12 for Sunday


It'll be a good day to see who changed their fuel filters in their diesels and running correctly blended fuel


----------



## Polarismalibu

Need to


jimslawnsnow said:


> It'll be a good day to see who changed their fuel filters in their diesels and running correctly blended fuel


your supposed to change those?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu said:


> Need to
> 
> your supposed to change those?


Who knew, right? and yes I'm being sarcastic


----------



## Bill1090

This will really suck if we get two 8"+ storms in a week's time.


----------



## unit28

Looks like tstrm, tsnow


----------



## Polarismalibu

Where can a guy get a edge for a Kage? Idk if anything else fits it or not.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow said:


> I'm not quite sure how'd that work. I'd think this guy is pushing some serious boundaries of being tangled up with the law


That's my point... He's an employee, not a Sub... Plus, even if he was a sub, No Pre-Lien notice... Plus it's snow, which you can't lien... He couldn't lien the property if he wanted to


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28 said:


> Looks like tstrm, tsnow


Huh?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090 said:


> This will really suck if we get two 8"+ storms in a week's time.


I'm more concerned with the wind. it won't matter if we get 2" or 8" there will be drifting everywhere. last storm was easy peasy. I only shoveled a 1/4" off one driveway . I should say away from the garage doors and steps


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28 said:


> Looks like tstrm, tsnow


Wait, what? I totally missed this post until it was quoted


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

cbservicesllc said:


> Huh?


Thunderstorm, thundersnow


----------



## TKLAWN

cbservicesllc said:


> Huh?


Thunder snow?
We're screwed!


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA said:


> Thunderstorm, thundersnow


I get it... but where's that coming from? Haven't heard it anywhere else...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc said:


> I get it... but where's that coming from? Haven't heard it anywhere else...


My guess is its going to happen. just not here.......unless the upper is very warm


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Here is the note I would like to send all of my clients for this weekend. If you need to be somewhere on Saturday then you should leave on Friday morning. And if you don't, you will see me between 12 and 24 hours after the snow has completely stopped. Just a Dream but I'd like to send it out.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

MNPLOWCO said:


> Here is the note I would like to send all of my clients for this weekend. If you need to be somewhere on Saturday then you should leave on Friday morning. And if you don't, you will see me between 12 and 24 hours after the snow has completely stopped. Just a Dream but I'd like to send it out.


On my residentials I'm not sure what I want to do. have the guys work in semi warm weather and wind or wait til frigid Temps set in with no wind


----------



## jimslawnsnow

According to nws it's currently snowing here. there's barely a cloud in the sky.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Here's some comment I got from a new customer for snow. we currently do the lawn. it's one town house. 2 residents I building. it's right next a bunch we already do. "gee 35 is kinda high for our drive" we will be doing the whole drive. I said I think it's a good price knowing you can sit in your house in Texas knowing your drive along with your neighbors drive will be done. he also said his neighbor doesn't like to shovel much. I said see, it works out good. he agreed. 

Dang old rich people . they Crack me up some times


----------



## banonea

I


Polarismalibu said:


> Yeah it dose not look fun at all.


 Had mine done at a shop if that says anything........


----------



## Polarismalibu

Got the edge for the Kage, talk about heavy piece of steel


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea said:


> I
> 
> Had mine done at a shop if that says anything........


Yep that's my plan lol


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow said:


> My guess is its going to happen. just not here.......unless the upper is very warm





jimslawnsnow said:


> On my residentials I'm not sure what I want to do. have the guys work in semi warm weather and wind or wait til frigid Temps set in with no wind


We are starting at 10:00 pm and going till it is done......


----------



## andersman02

So anyone who has a western tornado spreader. I just did an experiment. Loaded up 2 tons treated clearlane. was 2.06 tons actually. Took off the spinner. Had the gate 100% open and conveyor 100%. Took 9 minutes to unload 2.06 ton clearlane. 

4.5 min/ton or .135 sec/lb.

Hopefully that helps someone figure how long they should be spreading on some of there properties.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea said:


> We are starting at 10:00 pm and going till it is done......


You can do that with season pricing if you choose. per time people would shoot me


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow said:


> You can do that with season pricing if you choose. per time people would shoot me


They couldn't afford the ammo to shoot you after paying the bill


----------



## CityGuy

Polaris,
Was that you by Johns in the red dump truck? Maybe 830 this morning.


----------



## unit28

I'm thinking if there's an occluded front it'll be like conditions.... for thunderdnow.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy said:


> Polaris,
> Was that you by Johns in the red dump truck? Maybe 830 this morning.


Negative...


----------



## Bill1090

She's shifting north....


----------



## TKLAWN

Bill1090 said:


> She's shifting north....


Way north I hope?


----------



## Bill1090

TKLAWN said:


> Way north I hope?


Needs to go a little further for me to be happy.


----------



## skorum03

TKLAWN said:


> Way north I hope?


Unlikely


----------



## TKLAWN

skorum03 said:


> Unlikely


Yeah, I know


----------



## albhb3

bring it on*
*as long as it starts after 10am Friday morning. I figure I'm locking myself inside all weekend.


----------



## 1997chevy

You guys seem awfully quiet this winter. No snow fall guessing or maps like last year


----------



## NorthernProServ

Winter strom watch expanded north.


----------



## banonea

1997chevy said:


> You guys seem awfully quiet this winter. No snow fall guessing or maps like last year


I am moving snow tonight. Trying out the new transmission in my dump. Working great......


----------



## 1997chevy

banonea said:


> I am moving snow tonight. Trying out the new transmission in my dump. Working great......


Sounds like fun...


----------



## CityGuy

-9° and a few clouds


----------



## CityGuy

Upgraded to a warning until 1800 Saturday.


----------



## IDST

Started blowing back piles at 03:00 this morning. a bit chilly you might say. Snow really blows good when it's this dry!


----------



## banonea

Just some snow blower info.....

If you are looking for a single stage blower, I recommend the Brute from Menards. 4 stroke with steel auger and rubber paddle electric start and a bright ass headlight. nothing stops this thing. they are $600.00 so I am not sure how they compare in price, but I would take on of these over a Toro anyday........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like maybe 3 runs with this storm? An open up tomorrow evening? Then plow everything curb to curb Saturday morning, then curb to curb Saturday evening to get the last 1.5".


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Looks like maybe 3 runs with this storm? An open up tomorrow evening? Then plow everything curb to curb Saturday morning, then curb to curb Saturday evening to get the last 1.5".


Sounds like a pain. I will probably do the same. Yes, I meant pain!


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Looks like maybe 3 runs with this storm? An open up tomorrow evening? Then plow everything curb to curb Saturday morning, then curb to curb Saturday evening to get the last 1.5".


How exciting


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Looks like maybe 3 runs with this storm? An open up tomorrow evening? Then plow everything curb to curb Saturday morning, then curb to curb Saturday evening to get the last 1.5".


What if we get 1.5 - 2" tonight.

Clear that before morning?
Leave it and get it with a open tomorrow?


----------



## SnoFarmer

what is the wind going to be like?

I'm thinking drifting?


----------



## wizardsr

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Looks like maybe 3 runs with this storm? An open up tomorrow evening? Then plow everything curb to curb Saturday morning, then curb to curb Saturday evening to get the last 1.5".


4 if you count tomorrow morning! Lots of work, and little sleep!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnoFarmer said:


> what is the wind going to be like?
> 
> I'm thinking drifting?


Cold

In all honesty is going to be windy after the snow is done. might be 4-5 days of work on commercials


----------



## NorthernProServ

Mike Seidel from TWC is in St. Paul.


----------



## NorthernProServ

jimslawnsnow said:


> Cold
> 
> In all honesty is going to be windy after the snow is done. might be 4-5 days of work on commercials


lowredayuppayup


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ said:


> What if we get 1.5 - 2" tonight.
> 
> Clear that before morning?
> Leave it and get it with a open tomorrow?


I don't even know.


----------



## skorum03

banonea said:


> Just some snow blower info.....
> 
> If you are looking for a single stage blower, I recommend the Brute from Menards. 4 stroke with steel auger and rubber paddle electric start and a bright ass headlight. nothing stops this thing. they are $600.00 so I am not sure how they compare in price, but I would take on of these over a Toro anyday........


Just got a toro 7-21 RC from Tristate for $560. Never tried anything from Menard's.



LwnmwrMan22 said:


> I don't even know.


After it not snowing for two years, now two decent sized storms in a row and we don't know what to do. At least it's a weekend.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03 said:


> Just got a toro 7-21 RC from Tristate for $560. Never tried anything from Menard's.
> 
> After it not snowing for two years, now two decent sized storms in a row and we don't know what to do. At least it's a weekend.


Those are so dang heavy. we have 2 518 toros . nice and light. each one gets picked up 75 times on bigger snows. on small snows we just shovel it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Frankie has a video for Minnesota.

We're screwed.


----------



## Bill1090

banonea said:


> Just some snow blower info.....
> 
> If you are looking for a single stage blower, I recommend the Brute from Menards. 4 stroke with steel auger and rubber paddle electric start and a bright ass headlight. nothing stops this thing. they are $600.00 so I am not sure how they compare in price, but I would take on of these over a Toro anyday........


I bought a Remington (rebranded MTD) they had on sale last week. somebody returned it because they wanted a 2 stage so they had it marked down another $50. I can't believe I've waited so long to buy a blower.


----------



## Bill1090

skorum03 said:


> Just got a toro 7-21 RC from Tristate for $560. Never tried anything from Menard's.
> 
> After it not snowing for two years, now two decent sized storms in a row and we don't know what to do. At least it's a weekend.


Call me crazy, but I actually prefer to plow on weekdays. There's less traffic on the roads and nobody home to bug you at the residentials.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090 said:


> Call me crazy, but I actually prefer to plow on weekdays. There's less traffic on the roads and nobody home to bug you at the residentials.


We can tell you don't live around the cities.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090 said:


> Call me crazy, but I actually prefer to plow on weekdays. There's less traffic on the roads and nobody home to bug you at the residentials.


Your beyond crazy lol


----------



## Polarismalibu

Guess I don't have a single shoveler this weekend


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu said:


> Guess I don't have a single shoveler this weekend


Did the one guy corrupt the others?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I'm glad it's not garbage day with these weekend snows. one year it snowed every Wednesday night. I had 3 town home associations totaling 70 garbage cans. what a pain to go around


----------



## banonea

skorum03 said:


> Just got a toro 7-21 RC from Tristate for $560. Never tried anything from Menard's.
> 
> After it not snowing for two years, now two decent sized storms in a row and we don't know what to do. At least it's a weekend.


I know what to do.........plow snow then clean it uplowblue:


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Problem. 8-10 expandable ...right wing will curl forward but doesn't slide out first. Slides out 3 inches then curls forward. So I'm losing about 9 inches of plow surface. Any idea what the problem is.....or quick fix.


----------



## banonea

MNPLOWCO said:


> Problem. 8-10 expandable ...right wing will curl forward but doesn't slide out first. Slides out 3 inches then curls forward. So I'm losing about 9 inches of plow surface. Any idea what the problem is.....or quick fix.


Is it iced up? Mine did that last storm. Smacked it with a hammer, good as new.....


----------



## MNPLOWCO

banonea said:


> Is it iced up? Mine did that last storm. Smacked it with a hammer, good as new.....


Where are you hitting it? On the enclosed rail from the back?


----------



## MNPLOWCO

A hammer and a hair dryer. She was growing up. Thanks Bano


----------



## banonea

MNPLOWCO said:


> A hammer and a hair dryer. She was growing up. Thanks Bano


Np


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow said:


> Did the one guy corrupt the others?


No but that dumb ass got his $50 a hour because he went back there again. Cheaper to pay the idiot what he wants then lose the big account. Got him to sign legal papers he will never set foot there again for anything to do with snow removal


----------



## RMS SERVICES

MNPLOWCO said:


> Where are you hitting it? On the enclosed rail from the back?[/QU
> 
> Car Wash.....Hot water work great !


----------



## Polarismalibu

I waited way to long to do brakes


----------



## Doughboy12

Any lurkers in here in the Lakeville area with a poly cutting edge that wants a lead on a stamped and dyed residential driveway? PM me.


----------



## IDST

Picked up a snowrator for our sidewalks. I'll let you know if it's as good as I hope. I need to make some brine.


----------



## banonea

IDST said:


> Picked up a snowrator for our sidewalks. I'll let you know if it's as good as I hope. I need to make some brine.


What kind is that?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://www.snowrator.com/zx4/specifications/


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Starting to snow


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow said:


> Starting to snow


I believe it ia a inch or less tonight


----------



## 60Grit

Is that cold high pressure air pushing down right now? Looks like it's eroding down. NWS bumped totals to 1-3 for tonight on the south side of town and I'd much rather sleep for a bit before the bulk arrives.


----------



## unit28

Looks like after the waa is in Place today, the colder air this afternoon will have high ke, convective instability. 

Seeing heavy banding, but also temperature gradients


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

60Grit said:


> Is that cold high pressure air pushing down right now? Looks like it's eroding down. NWS bumped totals to 1-3 for tonight on the south side of town and I'd much rather sleep for a bit before the bulk arrives.


At best a 1/4" in the north metro.


----------



## unit28

60Grit said:


> Is that cold high pressure air pushing down right now? Looks like it's eroding down. NWS bumped totals to 1-3 for tonight on the south side of town and I'd much rather sleep for a bit before the bulk arrives.


chance for up to 2.5 per eau Clair nws by morning,

check your hourly graph on nws, 
Thought it was1" per nws discussion


----------



## 60Grit

Wonderful...I really don't mind these weekend snows. Just rather it not snow much more tonight.

Hope your getting settled in well at the new place, Unit.


----------



## unit28

60Grit said:


> Wonderful...I really don't mind these weekend snows. Just rather it not snow much more tonight.
> 
> Hope your getting settled in well at the new place, Unit.


I'm still unpacking....seriously thinking my new place is to small.
I'd like to get a garage addition


----------



## 60Grit

Looks like I'm on northern edge...good 5/8" Jordan


----------



## 60Grit

Hourly is about 1.2"...doubt anyone will get worked up over that when a blizzard has been hyped.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> At best a 1/4" in the north metro.


Yep.........


----------



## cbservicesllc

1/2" in Minnetonka


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28 said:


> chance for up to 2.5 per eau Clair nws by morning,
> 
> check your hourly graph on nws,
> Thought it was1" per nws discussion


So all that heavy stuff stays south and keeps going.... Perfect


----------



## unit28

les snow warning. 
Don't see that often


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc said:


> So all that heavy stuff stays south and keeps going.... Perfect


Maybe with an lake effect snow warning issued....we'll see more?


----------



## dustinR

Can anyone in elk river tell me if it's snowing right now? I work for a company that goes out for even a 1/4 inch. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks, dustin


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

dustinR said:


> Can anyone in elk river tell me if it's snowing right now? I work for a company that goes out for even a 1/4 inch. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks, dustin


You would have a 1/4" in Elk River.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

1/4" here, salted part of driveway has nothing


----------



## Polarismalibu

So where is this snow at I don't see it on radar


----------



## dustinR

Out plowing now. Thanks guys!


----------



## Doughboy12

At best a 1/2" in the south metro


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Looks like close to 2" here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MAYBE 1/4" in Hugo?


----------



## banonea

If you're out and about this morning Bill, I will be at Michael's truck in Lacrosse in probably about 20 minutes if you wanted to swing in and say hi. Got to pick up a motor for my plow


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow said:


> Looks like close to 2" here


We got great around three quarters of an inch to an inch. Not a chunk of wind last night so there was a little bit of drifting


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1 more cleanup and I'm going back to bed.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well I just plowed 6" out of a lot in Rogers. Must have got real windy at some point last njght.

Breakfast and back to bed I go


----------



## Bill1090

banonea said:


> If you're out and about this morning Bill, I will be at Michael's truck in Lacrosse in probably about 20 minutes if you wanted to swing in and say hi. Got to pick up a motor for my plow


Jeez talk about the early bird.


----------



## Bill1090

We got around an inch. Looks like another decent band coming out of Rochester.


----------



## banonea

Bill1090 said:


> Jeez talk about the early bird.


Got to get my plow put back together, go get Sand, fuel all the trucks, pay my guys, Double Check accounts to make sure they're good to go until tonight


----------



## Greenery

What the heck. Impossible to post pics to this place any more. I'm in. But now I'm back out.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery said:


> Quality you moved to grand rapids??this HTML class. Value is


Your image didn't post, but I know what that is... Hahaha


----------



## NorthernProServ

Where is this Snow they talk about. Was expecting to be out by now


----------



## NorthernProServ

NorthernProServ said:


> Where is this Snow they talk about. Was expecting to be out by now


Looks like they lowered totals in latest warning briefing, 5-8" from 6-10"


----------



## Doughboy12

NorthernProServ said:


> Where is this Snow they talk about. Was expecting to be out by now


Got the stuff from last night as predicted. Now we wait for the real thing. Suppose to start anytime now.


----------



## skorum03

Have any of you guys ever had a boss truck/plow headlight switch go bad?


----------



## NorthernProServ

skorum03 said:


> Have any of you guys ever had a boss truck/plow headlight switch go bad?


Never a switch, only solenoids


----------



## skorum03

NorthernProServ said:


> Never a switch, only solenoids


Neither truck nor plow headlights are working. Blinkers and all that are good.


----------



## lazyike

skorum03 said:


> Neither truck nor plow headlights are working. Blinkers and all that are good.


Check the light fuses on the truck I blew my left and right headlight fuses last week.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

skorum03 said:


> Have any of you guys ever had a boss truck/plow headlight switch go bad?


Corrosion on plug terminals?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Anyone run a s770 or 850 bobcat needing snow rims


----------



## 60Grit

Polarismalibu said:


> Anyone run a s770 or 850 bobcat needing snow rims


Yea!...price and condition?


----------



## Polarismalibu

60Grit said:


> Yea!...price and condition?


It's just the rims. Used one season. Westside tire has the tires in stock $180 each. If your interested in the rims shoot me a offer


----------



## Polarismalibu

Polarismalibu said:


> It's just the rims. Used one season. Westside tire has the tires in stock $180 each. If your interested in the rims shoot me a offer


I was told they fit my 650 but they don't


----------



## NorthernProServ

Novak has been quite today


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ said:


> Novak has been quite today


Just begging for a tv channel lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Is anybody interested in doing some sidewalks and driveway in the cathedral Hill Neighborhood of st. Paul?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Light snow attm. Schools closed 2 hours early. clinic and hospital closed at 2 pm. I'm not sure why the panic. I drove 60 to town. visibility is good. roads are good


----------



## unit28

Guessing between 7-9am tomorrow
Jim will see trash can loads of snow


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28 said:


> Guessing between 7-9am tomorrow
> Jim will see trash can loads of snow


I hope not. we are hoping to start at 3-4am


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

jimslawnsnow said:


> Light snow attm. Schools closed 2 hours early. clinic and hospital closed at 2 pm. I'm not sure why the panic. I drove 60 to town. visibility is good. roads are good


Bunch of whiny crybabies


----------



## PremierL&L

jimslawnsnow said:


> I hope not. we are hoping to start at 3-4am


If the hardest is really done by midnight I plan on leaving then.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

PremierL&L said:


> If the hardest is really done by midnight I plan on leaving then.


We are too. However looking at the radar the snow extends almost to Colorado. I don't see how it's done mostly by midnight.


----------



## jimslawnsnow




----------



## jimslawnsnow

I'm kinda confused by the phone app


----------



## unit28

What I'm looking at is a deepend trough
and a negatively tilted flow 
Cetainly looks to have decent return flow in that time frame


----------



## TKLAWN

Novak talking dry air and dropping totals.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN said:


> Novak talking dry air and dropping totals.


That's not nice. I was gonna post that


----------



## Greenery

TKLAWN said:


> Novak talking dry air and dropping totals.


Within hours of him saying he's sticking with his totals. Guys a fraud.


----------



## unit28

I might as well say rain next week


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow said:


> That's not nice. I was gonna post that


Sorry didn't think we we're in middle school.

Just posting useful information.


----------



## NorthernProServ

1.5 inches on the deck that includes about the half inch we had this morning.


----------



## NorthernProServ

This is one lame Snow storm.

Did I really want 12"....no, but was actually ready for it 12 hours ago. Now just want it done with so we can start.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN said:


> Sorry didn't think we we're in middle school.
> 
> Just posting useful information.


Don't get your undies in a bunch. I was being sarastic


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN said:


> Sorry didn't think we we're in middle school.
> 
> Just posting useful information.


I don't know if I would call novaks posts useful


----------



## Greenery

unit28 said:


> I might as well say rain next week


Light drizzle.


----------



## djagusch

The night is still young. Most hourlies had 2 to 3 inches by 6pm. I'm over 2 inches in north branch.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

We are in the 2ish range. should be able to whip through everything in 10 hours or less. I probably jinxed myself


----------



## 60Grit

How bout that pocket of nothing where the heaviest amounts are forecast?


----------



## unit28

Greenery said:


> Light drizzle.


Nah..I'm going full boar toad floater
Torrential downpour just to melt everything


----------



## unit28

60Grit said:


> How bout that pocket of nothing where the heaviest amounts are forecast?


you'll have to wait for the Arctic air from Canada to create instability

You can see it on 500mb charts...it's dropping down, should hit the llj overnight just like cold air hitting warm air 
Fingers crossed. ....


----------



## albhb3

well just got the truck back 580 bucks later for u-joints and carrier bearings in the drive shaft


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NWS lowered my totals. from 3-5 to 2-4 now 1-3


----------



## 60Grit

unit28 said:


> View attachment 168649
> 
> 
> you'll have to wait for the Arctic air from Canada to create instability
> 
> You can see it on 500mb charts...it's dropping down, should hit the llj overnight just like cold air hitting warm air
> Fingers crossed. ....


Ahh...I need to expand my spaghetti knowledge beyond the bowl I had earlier and into maps.

Part of that energy in Wyoming going to break off and be your 7-9am snow?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snow must be sliding north. NWS has raised me to 3-7 tonight.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

unit28 said:


> View attachment 168648
> What I'm looking at is a deepend trough
> and a negatively tilted flow
> Cetainly looks to have decent return flow in that time frame


Unit, I'll buy you a drink


NorthernProServ said:


> 1.5 inches on the deck that includes about the half inch we had this morning.


Same as what I have


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Snow must be sliding north. NWS has raised me to 3-7 tonight.


colder air will raise ratios....25:1?

Has to be it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have all of my trucks filled, 7 shovelers running. I'm sending out trucks at 10, midnight and 1 am. 

I will be staying home tonight


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Why can't I edit?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NICHOLS LANDSCA said:


> Why can't I edit?


I haven't had edit for a while now. kinda sucks


----------



## jimslawnsnow

The heavies look like it will go right through the metro


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> I will be staying home tonight


Like last time?


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Snow must be sliding north. NWS has raised me to 3-7 tonight.


4-8" here


----------



## NorthernProServ

2.75"


----------



## albhb3

jimslawnsnow said:


> The heavies look like it will go right through the metro


I didn't know they were shipping in a load from Wisconsin


----------



## Doughboy12

NICHOLS LANDSCA said:


> Why can't I edit?


We went through this before. On mobile you have to hit edit and then when the edit window pops up you hit the More Options. Takes you to a new window that looks just like a reply.


----------



## Doughboy12

We are pushing into the 6" mark here...(not measured.)


----------



## wenzelosllc

Measured about 3.5 in downtown Mpls not including whatever was on the ground from the morning


----------



## IDST

holy crap balls everybody showed up and I've got an extra guy.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

We will be heading out at 2am. Doing the full route and then start a second time until I catch up with the end of the plowable drives.


----------



## skorum03

Is that big blob down in nebraska and south dakota going to lift north enough to hit the metro?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03 said:


> Is that big blob down in nebraska and south dakota going to lift north enough to hit the metro?


No.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

IDST said:


> holy crap balls everybody showed up and I've got an extra guy.


I'm sitting here playing PS4.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

I just taped 3.5 inches at 101 and 7 in Minnetonka.


----------



## Polarismalibu

How much more is supposed to accumulate?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Maybe 3" here. didn't measure. I still see my tracks from 730 last night


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Looks like decent stuff coming from the west yet. guys are on their way. dang


----------



## NorthernProServ

Good 6" golden Valley/ plymouth
Snowing hard


----------



## andersman02

hopefully not too much more to fall, running through rest, hopefully no2nd times


----------



## NorthernProServ

andersman02 said:


> hopefully not too much more to fall, running through rest, hopefully no2nd times


Have you looked at radar?


----------



## wenzelosllc

Hwy61 is glazed over around 694. Plows must have been polishing it


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Just shy of 4" in St. Paul Snelling/uni. Including Thursday nights accumulation


----------



## wenzelosllc

4" in WBL with some nasty drifts between buildings. City streets aren't plowed


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Radar sure is filling in fast and Turing green


----------



## jimslawnsnow

wenzelosllc said:


> 4" in WBL with some nasty drifts between buildings. City streets aren't plowed


My city for once is almost done


----------



## Polarismalibu

It wouldn't be bad if this second band wasn't coming.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Snowing like a mofo


----------



## NorthernProServ

Down to 6 degrees already


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu said:


> It wouldn't be bad if this second band wasn't coming.


Tell me about it.

There's more snow on the radar than last night . nws has less than half inch for me today.


----------



## wenzelosllc

NorthernProServ said:


> Snowing like a mofo


Just got to me. Windshield is covered in the 60seconds it takes me to hop out of the truck to shovel aprons


----------



## NorthernProServ

Have fun sucker


----------



## wenzelosllc

I hate when people can seem to stay in their lane on the highway


----------



## NorthernProServ

Still snowing good

Just finished everything first round, 2 hours of sleep then back out.

Again, thank God nits a weekend or it'd be another story


----------



## skorum03

It snowed harder this morning at about 5:30 than it did all day yesterday. Starting residential now


----------



## wenzelosllc

4.75 in Oakdale. 7 degrees. Snow basically stopped


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Plow driver noticed the cleaning crew show up early, then the manager. told him the sidewalk guys were on their way. he said they have a big party at 8am. no one is supposed to be there until 11 am Friday Saturday and Sunday and 3 the rest of the week. I think better communication is needed. now the lot is full and is taking forever . good thing they are charged per hour


----------



## jimslawnsnow

We got an inch from 430am to 6am


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

.... . .....


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> .... . .....
> 
> View attachment 168666


That sucks.......

We got about 3". Dosent hurt my feelings. Only damage was a solenoid on the dump truck plow. Going back out tonight to do some clean up plowing then cleannouts on monday..........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Worst part is, it's on my '01 that I've put about $6,000 into this year.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Worst part is, it's on my '01 that I've put about $6,000 into this year.


And its a 2500 dollar truck


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow said:


> And its a 2500 dollar truck


Coooorrrrect.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> .... . .....
> 
> View attachment 168666


That Sucks, but as they say it could be worse......just saw a Rx truck backed into 2 cars at Holiday.


----------



## wenzelosllc

NorthernProServ said:


> That Sucks, but as they say it could be worse......just saw a Rx truck backed into 2 cars at Holiday.


That wouldn't be fun. Had a guy tear the side off a box truck with a skid a few years ago. I couldn't really blame the skid operator either


----------



## Bill1090

Winds picking up.


----------



## skorum03

Well, we are done for the night. Waiting until tomorrow night to clean up lots, told property managers we would get drifts on sunday night after wind dies down.


----------



## andersman02

Was going to head out tonight and do some sidewalks at closed commercial places. No way in hell


----------



## albhb3

anybody notice holidays diesel is complete garbage so far this winter


----------



## Drakeslayer

albhb3 said:


> anybody notice holidays diesel is complete garbage so far this winter


Been like that for years...


----------



## Polarismalibu

albhb3 said:


> anybody notice holidays diesel is complete garbage so far this winter


That's where I almost always fill up. Never have a problem


----------



## CityGuy

-22 and clear


----------



## MNPLOWCO

I think I brought in all the liquid can drinks from the truck yesterday..,..... I think.I'm afraid to look in the back floor board area. I might have forgotten an energy drink. That will be a sticky clean up. Brrrrrr


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO said:


> I think I brought in all the liquid can drinks from the truck yesterday..,..... I think.I'm afraid to look in the back floor board area. I might have forgotten an energy drink. That will be a sticky clean up. Brrrrrr


This is what happens to your headliner after you leave a rockstar in your cup holder.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

-27° here..............


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> This is what happens to your headliner after you leave a rockstar in your cup holder.
> 
> View attachment 168685


That is gross and scary I think? looks like black mold


----------



## MNPLOWCO

I'm a lucky man. I did remove all of my beverages so I don't have a headliner that looks like that. Although I did forget to plug the truck in. Used my remote start this morning at 22 below. The engine fired up in a microsecond. I love having relatively new equipment.


----------



## albhb3

MNPLOWCO said:


> I'm a lucky man. I did remove all of my beverages so I don't have a headliner that looks like that. Although I did forget to plug the truck in. Used my remote start this morning at 22 below. The engine fired up in a microsecond. I love having relatively new equipment.


 now the 03 didnt fire up in a microsecond but it did last night at 11 below with 15w40 unplugged. Did plug it in for the rest of the night. I wasnt feeling that lucky


----------



## albhb3

Polarismalibu said:


> That's where I almost always fill up. Never have a problem


I musta got a bad batch last week. This tank has a bottle of white,red and half bottle of howes. And a half tank of flying hook diesel


----------



## Greenery

My 9 year old duramax filled with holiday fuel no additives fired right up unplugged no problem.


----------



## Camden

MNPLOWCO said:


> I'm a lucky man. I did remove all of my beverages so I don't have a headliner that looks like that. Although I did forget to plug the truck in. Used my remote start this morning at 22 below. The engine fired up in a microsecond. I love having relatively new equipment.


You and I have the same truck. I parked it when the temps dipped about 10 days ago and I haven't touched it since. Cranking up diesels in these temps is just too hard on them IMO. Looks like I'll be able to bring it back out later this week.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu said:


> That's where I almost always fill up. Never have a problem


Same here... We run Holiday fuel in EVERYTHING... We use their Fleet Cards... Loader and Skid sitting outside have popped off just fine.... No icing in filters or anything


----------



## Greenery

Camden said:


> You and I have the same truck. I parked it when the temps dipped about 10 days ago and I haven't touched it since. Cranking up diesels in these temps is just too hard on them IMO. Looks like I'll be able to bring it back out later this week.


So you don't drive your truck when it's cold out?


----------



## mnlefty

City of St. Paul loader did this to my step-brother's car this weekend...


----------



## wenzelosllc

mnlefty said:


> City of St. Paul loader did this to my step-brother's car this weekend...
> View attachment 168696
> View attachment 168697


I need to know more. Did he just not see it or what?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

mnlefty said:


> City of St. Paul loader did this to my step-brother's car this weekend...
> View attachment 168696
> View attachment 168697


Woops. someone is getting a new car


----------



## Green Grass

mnlefty said:


> City of St. Paul loader did this to my step-brother's car this weekend...
> View attachment 168696
> View attachment 168697


Taking a snow emergency to a whole new level


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

mnlefty said:


> City of St. Paul loader did this to my step-brother's car this weekend...
> View attachment 168696
> View attachment 168697


I had this happen this morning.


----------



## albhb3

mnlefty said:


> City of St. Paul loader did this to my step-brother's car this weekend...
> View attachment 168696
> View attachment 168697


Well someones getting a new car for christmas


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> I had this happen this morning.
> View attachment 168700
> 
> 
> View attachment 168701


ALL that space and still


----------



## albhb3

The murder in minny


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> I had this happen this morning.
> 
> View attachment 168700
> 
> 
> View attachment 168701


Guessing the student driver ran in to you...?


----------



## Doughboy12

albhb3 said:


> I musta got a bad batch last week. This tank has a bottle of white,red and half bottle of howes. And a half tank of flying hook diesel


Seems some people feel you MAY have over treated it.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> I had this happen this morning.
> 
> View attachment 168700
> 
> 
> View attachment 168701


Glad to see you finally decided to get some lessons. 

They might help at some point.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Some of you guys have helped out at my high school. I was cleaning up the student parking lot of 1/2" and drifts, stuff left over from the last snow.

I'd been there about 1/2 hour, by myself, when all of a sudden BAM!!!

Slam on my brakes, turn enough to look in the mirror and there sits a car.

I couldn't figure out what was going on. 

Long story short, I have no damage to my plow, but the damage to my front passenger area on the side of the truck.

You can see the damage to the car.

Driving ed instructor t-boned me while I was plowing, by myself, in a 400 space parking lot. Then he got out and said I could have killed him.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Some of you guys have helped out at my high school. I was cleaning up the student parking lot of 1/2" and drifts, stuff left over from the last snow.
> 
> I'd been there about 1/2 hour, by myself, when all of a sudden BAM!!!
> 
> Slam on my brakes, turn enough to look in the mirror and there sits a car.
> 
> I couldn't figure out what was going on.
> 
> Long story short, I have no damage to my plow, but the damage to my front passenger area on the side of the truck.
> 
> You can see the damage to the car.
> 
> Driving ed instructor t-boned me while I was plowing, by myself, in a 400 space parking lot. Then he got out and said I could have killed him.


Well he clearly couldn't see a cafe thing through that windshield. What a tool.


----------



## mnlefty

wenzelosllc said:


> I need to know more. Did he just not see it or what?


Loader driver told him he lost control and almost hit a bunch of cars, but managed to keep it to just one. I can't figure it out though, because the only logical place to "lose control" would be coming down the slight hill when you look beyond the back of the car in the other pictures, but the car was parked around the corner as the hill was "emergency" route. Rest of the intersection and where car was parked is pretty flat.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Anybody hear of a storm coming on Christmas ?


----------



## mnlefty

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Then he got out and said I could have killed him.


Haha, probably wanted to at that point...


----------



## SnoFarmer

No.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> I had this happen this morning.
> 
> View attachment 168700
> 
> 
> View attachment 168701


I was looking at his front windshield myself. He could barely even see through that. He barely cleaned his windshield off and it's foggy inside. He needs to learn his own lesson book. Double tool!!


----------



## Greenery

skorum03 said:


> Guessing the student driver ran in to you...?


Ahhh, this is lwnmwrman221 you're talking about...


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow said:


> Anybody hear of a storm coming on Christmas ?


Channel 5 said it's worth keeping an eye on. 40% chance.


----------



## Greenery

CityGuy said:


> Channel 5 said it's worth keeping an eye on. 40% chance.


Toad soaker according to unit.

2 inches Wednesday
6 inches Friday
3 inches Sunday


----------



## albhb3

Doughboy12 said:


> Seems some people feel you MAY have over treated it.


I should of said I did start off at the recommended amount on the white bottle. From castle rock to Farmington she jelled up to the point of not moving at the light. Dumped a bottle of 911 in at that point as recommended on the bottle. Then still jelled up on Thursday, Zero problems as of today with the 1/2 tank from the hook and the howes


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Some of you guys have helped out at my high school. I was cleaning up the student parking lot of 1/2" and drifts, stuff left over from the last snow.
> 
> I'd been there about 1/2 hour, by myself, when all of a sudden BAM!!!
> 
> Slam on my brakes, turn enough to look in the mirror and there sits a car.
> 
> I couldn't figure out what was going on.
> 
> Long story short, I have no damage to my plow, but the damage to my front passenger area on the side of the truck.
> 
> You can see the damage to the car.
> 
> Driving ed instructor t-boned me while I was plowing, by myself, in a 400 space parking lot. Then he got out and said I could have killed him.


who ended up at fault I'm sure at that point the cops were called that looks like a heck of a pop that cars ****ed.


----------



## Camden

Greenery said:


> So you don't drive your truck when it's cold out?


Not my Denali when it's colder than about -15. I just keep her in the shop and drive one of my gassers. I have a regular cab F250 that I enjoy driving around so parking the GMC is not a problem.



mnlefty said:


> City of St. Paul loader did this to my step-brother's car this weekend...


Holy smokes! :angry:



Doughboy12 said:


> Well he clearly couldn't see a cafe thing through that windshield. What a tool.


Good observation! Lawnmowerdude definitely needs to point that out to the adjuster.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Some of you guys have helped out at my high school. I was cleaning up the student parking lot of 1/2" and drifts, stuff left over from the last snow.
> 
> I'd been there about 1/2 hour, by myself, when all of a sudden BAM!!!
> 
> Slam on my brakes, turn enough to look in the mirror and there sits a car.
> 
> I couldn't figure out what was going on.
> 
> Long story short, I have no damage to my plow, but the damage to my front passenger area on the side of the truck.
> 
> You can see the damage to the car.
> 
> Driving ed instructor t-boned me while I was plowing, by myself, in a 400 space parking lot. Then he got out and said I could have killed him.


How the heck could he not see you on that open lot


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu said:


> How the heck could he not see you on that open lot


Probably texting


----------



## SnoFarmer

Why didn't he see the car?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnoFarmer said:


> Why didn't he see the car?


On plowsite?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnoFarmer said:


> Why didn't he see the car?


I was plowing from West to east. Winging to the right (south). With the sun coming up, the 1/4 of snow coming up and over the deflector onto the passenger side of the windshield.


----------



## CityGuy

1° and clear.
Beautiful morning out.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

My body clock is off due to plowing. Up and ready to go.......nowhere.


----------



## unit28

I hate deer #///#!!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery said:


> Toad soaker according to unit.
> 
> 2 inches Wednesday
> 6 inches Friday
> 3 inches Sunday


Friday???


----------



## banonea

unit28 said:


> I hate deer #///#!!!


That dont sound good


----------



## MNPLOWCO

The Weather Channel ap says 5-8 on Christmas. Hopefully, " that'll change".


----------



## Polarismalibu

unit28 said:


> I hate deer #///#!!!


I tried to grab one last night. Guy in front of us took it out with his plow. Way to mangled to take


----------



## Polarismalibu

MNPLOWCO said:


> The Weather Channel ap says 5-8 on Christmas. Hopefully, " that'll change".


Cafe that


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

AccuWeather has two to three inches of snow every 3 to 4 days for the next 45 days.


----------



## unit28

Sunday.......


----------



## CityGuy

Another day in the books. Now for some shut eye finally.
Sounds like snow hauling tonight.


----------



## albhb3

Well you could of been this numbnuts in Baltimore rip drivah

https://www.google.com/amp/s/wbal.r...ideo-shows-fiery-tanker-crash-on-i-95/8510507


----------



## 60Grit

unit28 said:


> View attachment 168727
> 
> 
> Sunday.......


Looks like more rain in 12 and 18z...then a bad timing Monday morning wrap with snow?


----------



## CityGuy

Still talking a sizable storm for Christmas.


----------



## NorthernProServ

CityGuy said:


> Still talking a sizable storm for Christmas.


Sure, Seems like every other X-Mas we end up plowing.


----------



## unit28

60Grit said:


> Looks like more rain in 12 and 18z...then a bad timing Monday morning wrap with snow?


as far as a wrap with snow,
that will depend on how fast it moves out

or how slow it moves out

the cyclone is very much above tc, which will pull warm air pretty far north

nothing is a lock attm......


----------



## Polarismalibu

60Grit said:


> Yea!...price and condition?


I sent you a pm


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy said:


> Still talking a sizable storm for Christmas.


Accu shows .2" total


----------



## Polarismalibu

Anyone have the steel edges on there wideout instead of Polly? Just seen they had them listed as a option now


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Polarismalibu said:


> Anyone have the steel edges on there wideout instead of Polly? Just seen they had them listed as a option now


Do you mean the curb gaurds? I have seen the new metal ones on a new western wide out.. It surrounded the rubber wing blade at the bottom. I didn't look closely but I thought that they might get bent if you hit a curb or obstruction.


----------



## CityGuy

29° and clear.


----------



## CityGuy

Fair amount of drifting out there. Might want to check your lots.


----------



## Polarismalibu

MNPLOWCO said:


> Do you mean the curb gaurds? I have seen the new metal ones on a new western wide out.. It surrounded the rubber wing blade at the bottom. I didn't look closely but I thought that they might get bent if you hit a curb or obstruction.


No I was talking replacement cutting edge being steel instead of the urethane edge


----------



## TKLAWN

Polarismalibu said:


> No I was talking replacement cutting edge being steel instead of the urethane edge


Check out Jerre's supposedly way better.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Polarismalibu said:


> No I was talking replacement cutting edge being steel instead of the urethane edge


Ahhhhhhhhh.
I would be worried that if you hit a solid object with a metal cutting edge that you would tear off the wing. That's why they are rubber....flexible. I hit many things with my XLS and was happy that it was soft.


----------



## CityGuy

94 eastbound from 241 is stop and go.


----------



## NorthernProServ

I just heard ice storm for Christmas day now.


----------



## SnoFarmer

.9" of ice/sleet before it turns to snow, then cooling back off on monday.


----------



## Polarismalibu

MNPLOWCO said:


> Do you mean the curb gaurds? I have seen the new metal ones on a new western wide out.. It surrounded the rubber wing blade at the bottom. I didn't look closely but I thought that they might get bent if you hit a curb or obstruction.


That was my thought also, I guess the blizzards came with steel


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy said:


> 94 eastbound from 241 is stop and go.


Weird, wonder why this late in the morning...


----------



## Semi-Crazy

cbservicesllc said:


> Weird, wonder why this late in the morning...


Might be that fire at Northern Recycling?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

School called. Sounds like they are taking the blame for their instructor hitting me the other day.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Well, Ya got that going for Ya.

It Stll, s ux.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> School called. Sounds like they are taking the blame for their instructor hitting me the other day.


Well that's a good thing. Still sucks


----------



## cbservicesllc

Semi-Crazy said:


> Might be that fire at Northern Recycling?


Yeah... Thought about that maybe... but backed all the way up to St. Michael seems strange...


----------



## Semi-Crazy

cbservicesllc said:


> Yeah... Thought about that maybe... but backed all the way up to St. Michael seems strange...


my bad! could've sworn you said westbound.
94 eastbound was shut down in Rogers for awhile for a trailer fire, that would make more sense


----------



## cbservicesllc

Semi-Crazy said:


> my bad! could've sworn you said westbound.
> 94 eastbound was shut down in Rogers for awhile for a trailer fire, that would make more sense


Ahhh, yep, that makes sense


----------



## albhb3

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> School called. Sounds like they are taking the blame for their instructor hitting me the other day.


That'll change


----------



## skorum03

They must be joking with this price... http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/ctd/5921977598.html


----------



## Polarismalibu

skorum03 said:


> They must be joking with this price... http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/ctd/5921977598.html


A low mile real clean crew cab LB7 someone will buy it. Pre emissions one of the better duramax motors. People pay crazy prices for those and the LBZ in the 06-07 years.


----------



## CityGuy

29° and cloudy


----------



## banonea

What do we think the weather is going to be like next week. Want to take my skid loadernin for some services but need to have it for snow. Want to make sure we dont got a huge storm coming


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea said:


> What do we think the weather is going to be like next week. Want to take my skid loadernin for some services but need to have it for snow. Want to make sure we dont got a huge storm coming


Looks quiet. but who knows


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea said:


> What do we think the weather is going to be like next week. Want to take my skid loadernin for some services but need to have it for snow. Want to make sure we dont got a huge storm coming


Who knows in the winter. Today we were supposed to get 1/2-3/4", it's sunny.

Now we are supposed to get 3/4" Friday, but yesterday there was no mention of snow whatsoever.

Sunday???? Who knows.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Who knows in the winter. Today we were supposed to get 1/2-3/4", it's sunny.
> 
> Now we are supposed to get 3/4" Friday, but yesterday there was no mention of snow whatsoever.
> 
> Sunday???? Who knows.


I mentioned snow friday days ago.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery said:


> I mentioned snow friday days ago.


You are correct.


----------



## unit28

I see the eye....well north of me for Sunday

the cyclone should cover a large area

Raining here now, and that's with backside return flow



Going to be the same around the 1st?


----------



## Bill1090

I'm at 1-3" for Friday. Where the heck did that come from!?


----------



## Semi-Crazy

I love the" its gonna snow a lot somewhere in the midwest 5 days from now, just don't know exactly where!" report every one hypes up on tv, why friggin bother? Can't accurately tell me what its gonna do within 100 miles of my front door tomorrow and they're worried about that far out, makes you wonder, some of you guys who don't predict weather for a living, just clean up after it or around it, seem to have a way better handle on it than the guys and gals who get paid to tell us about it do. maybe missed your calling??


----------



## Drakeslayer

unit28 said:


> I see the eye....well north of me for Sunday
> 
> the cyclone should cover a large area
> 
> Raining here now, and that's with backside return flow
> 
> Going to be the same around the 1st?


The 1st will be snow


----------



## unit28

Bill1090 said:


> I'm at 1-3" for Friday. Where the heck did that come from!?


1.4..........


----------



## CityGuy

23° and clear

Hauling snow this fine morning.


----------



## banonea

Semi-Crazy said:


> I love the" its gonna snow a lot somewhere in the midwest 5 days from now, just don't know exactly where!" report every one hypes up on tv, why friggin bother? Can't accurately tell me what its gonna do within 100 miles of my front door tomorrow and they're worried about that far out, makes you wonder, some of you guys who don't predict weather for a living, just clean up after it or around it, seem to have a way better handle on it than the guys and gals who get paid to tell us about it do. maybe missed your calling??


This is the reason i trust the guys here than 99% of the weather reports out there. KTTC is pretty good for the most part. They have a new head weather guy this year and he is very reserved about throwing out totals till he knows for sure what to expect from a storm.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Any of you plow off university and Snelling? Small church looking for a contractor. They fell for the pay for the season up front no show.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy said:


> 23° and clear
> 
> Hauling snow this fine morning.


I thought I was gonna be doing that all week, that didn't pan out


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu said:


> I thought I was gonna be doing that all week, that didn't pan out


We had to with limited space at the courthouse and human services.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Polarismalibu said:


> Any of you plow off university and Snelling? Small church looking for a contractor. They fell for the pay for the season up front no show.


How small? Call me 612-810-8370


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Polarismalibu said:


> Any of you plow off university and Snelling? Small church looking for a contractor. They fell for the pay for the season up front no show.


Is it that little one on van buren and fry? Do they even have a lot?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

on the way back from Iowa City Iowa picking up a new truck. Is there anything I should be concerned about with tomorrow?


----------



## Polarismalibu

2" by noon 


LwnmwrMan22 said:


> on the way back from Iowa City Iowa picking up a new truck. Is there anything I should be concerned about with tomorrow?


----------



## Polarismalibu

NICHOLS LANDSCA said:


> How small? Call me 612-810-8370


I'll send you the info I have.


----------



## IDST

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> on the way back from Iowa City Iowa picking up a new truck. Is there anything I should be concerned about with tomorrow?


Just that you make it home in a dodge before the weather hits


----------



## CityGuy

32° and cloudy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Not sure that


IDST said:


> Just that you make it home in a dodge before the weather hits


I'm not sure that was called for. 

Just for that I hope it doesn't snow for the rest of the year!!! (2016 at least)


----------



## PremierL&L

34° and light rain atm


----------



## andersman02

Regarding truck lighting laws,

Thinking about putting a hidden 30" grill light on my 350 in the upper part of the grill as to get it give some extra light plowing. What are the laws regarding using this on the roads? 

Also, any recommendation on leveling out the front? Leveling kit vs lift kit type of deal.


----------



## Bill1090

Heavy snow. In both falling and weight.


----------



## PremierL&L

andersman02 said:


> Regarding truck lighting laws,
> 
> Thinking about putting a hidden 30" grill light on my 350 in the upper part of the grill as to get it give some extra light plowing. What are the laws regarding using this on the roads?
> 
> Also, any recommendation on leveling out the front? Leveling kit vs lift kit type of deal.


Not sure on the lighting but as far as leveling vs lift we just added a leveling kit to 2 of our 08 duramaxs turned out great got over 2 inches in the front holds a wideout up and the mounts clear curbs, mounts hit the ground lifting the plow before we put them in


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Bill1090 said:


> Heavy snow. In both falling and weight.


Still not sticking to road surface.,....here at least.


----------



## Doughboy12

andersman02 said:


> Regarding truck lighting laws,
> 
> Thinking about putting a hidden 30" grill light on my 350 in the upper part of the grill as to get it give some extra light plowing. What are the laws regarding using this on the roads?
> 
> Also, any recommendation on leveling out the front? Leveling kit vs lift kit type of deal.


Not sure if there are any on road light bars. I would mount it between the plow lights and have a switch in the cab. Don't have any advice in lifting the front. Some say put 550 springs in it. But that would wreck the summer travel. Are there air bags for the front???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

2017 RAM 3500 Tradesman with 6.4 Hemi and 9.2 DXT.

Sent my '01 money pit down the road.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090 said:


> Heavy snow. In both falling and weight.


Same................. 3 accidents in a 6 block area


----------



## Polarismalibu

andersman02 said:


> Regarding truck lighting laws,
> 
> Thinking about putting a hidden 30" grill light on my 350 in the upper part of the grill as to get it give some extra light plowing. What are the laws regarding using this on the roads?
> 
> Also, any recommendation on leveling out the front? Leveling kit vs lift kit type of deal.


I have a 30" under the bottom chrome bar on mine. There made for off highway use. I put it on for hunting driving the back roads at 4-5am up north it's nice to have. Has long as you shut it off if cars are coming you won't have a problem.

Ridged makes a kit comes with a top and bottom bar crazy expensive. I got one off amazon and made my own mount

%5BIMG%5Dhttp://i65.tinypic.com/2dt92ev.png%5B/IMG%5D


----------



## mn-bob

2017 RAM 3500 Tradesman with 6.4 Hemi and 9.2 DXT.

Sent my '01 money pit down the road.










Great looking rig .


----------



## banonea

We've got an inch maybe just a touch more here if that. Mostly slop. Probably just going to be a salt run later this afternoon

On a different note, if anybody needs to replace Lighting in your shop, I strongly recommend the screw in LEDs at Menards. 500 watts, 1000 lumen. they cost about $12 a year to run and let me tell you they are bright........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

An inch or 2 here. gonna do a full a run since it's a holiday weekend


----------



## Semi-Crazy

andersman02 said:


> Regarding truck lighting laws,
> 
> Thinking about putting a hidden 30" grill light on my 350 in the upper part of the grill as to get it give some extra light plowing. What are the laws regarding using this on the roads?
> 
> Also, any recommendation on leveling out the front? Leveling kit vs lift kit type of deal.


on my Silverado, I just adjust the torsion bars up in the winter, back down in the summer(it does throw alignment off when they're cranked up though, fyi)But I have to do it to get my Pushbeam height right, not so much for sag, front end seems to handle the weight ok. I know back in the day when I worked as a technician at McCarthy Olds/GMC, every winter we took a New truck, Mounted a plow to it, took it back off in spring and they sold it as a Demo truck, anyways, we put timbren load boosters on the front end and seemed to do well


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> 2017 RAM 3500 Tradesman with 6.4 Hemi and 9.2 DXT.
> 
> Sent my '01 money pit down the road.
> 
> View attachment 168951


 All the way to Iowa to get it?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Dang slippery out


----------



## CityGuy

Just wet roads here.


----------



## wizardsr

andersman02 said:


> Regarding truck lighting laws,
> 
> Thinking about putting a hidden 30" grill light on my 350 in the upper part of the grill as to get it give some extra light plowing. What are the laws regarding using this on the roads?
> 
> Also, any recommendation on leveling out the front? Leveling kit vs lift kit type of deal.


Like has been said, most of those light bars are for off-road use only. Like high beams, shut them off when someone's coming towards you and nobody cares.

I vote for daystar leveling spacers. I just put some in my '16 F550, and it holds the 8611 so much better! The plow mount was adjusted all the way up, but was still an inch too low before the spacers. And this is on a max GVWR spec'd truck... Didn't mess up the alignment at all, in fact the wheel was slightly off center the day I drove it off the lot, but the leveling kit actually straightened it right out! Now to figure out the headlight adjusters, it looks like a torx but nothing in my toolbox fits in them...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu said:


> All the way to Iowa to get it?


Drove the dealer trade down to grab my truck so I could get the plow on today.

If not, they said it would be here sometime next week.


----------



## Greenery

Sharp looking setup lwnmwrman2.1


----------



## unit28

I'm in Grand Rapids visiting the grand kids


Heat wave attm.........


----------



## CityGuy

Nice little salt run tonight. Found a few slick spots.


----------



## banonea

Made a great score the other day.....



Not the prettiest thing but everything works and i paid $100.00 for it.


----------



## Bill1090

Really glad we didn't get 8" of this crap. This 2-3" is heavy enough.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea said:


> Made a great score the other day.....
> 
> 
> 
> Not the prettiest thing but everything works and i paid $100.00 for it.


Sandblast and paint


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090 said:


> Really glad we didn't get 8" of this crap. This 2-3" is heavy enough.


Really wasn't that bad. now the ice underneath is horrible . it got better as the night went. at least here. we finished all by 1030 except one lot. I'm headed out now to get it done, if there's anything left I should say


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow said:


> Sandblast and paint


Yep


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow said:


> Really wasn't that bad. now the ice underneath is horrible . it got better as the night went. at least here. we finished all by 1030 except one lot. I'm headed out now to get it done, if there's anything left I should say


It will be a good rig to take to the cities for salt.......


----------



## CityGuy

31° and cloudy


----------



## cbservicesllc

Semi-Crazy said:


> on my Silverado, I just adjust the torsion bars up in the winter, back down in the summer(it does throw alignment off when they're cranked up though, fyi)But I have to do it to get my Pushbeam height right, not so much for sag, front end seems to handle the weight ok. I know back in the day when I worked as a technician at McCarthy Olds/GMC, every winter we took a New truck, Mounted a plow to it, took it back off in spring and they sold it as a Demo truck, anyways, we put timbren load boosters on the front end and seemed to do well


I've heard Timbrens are a slam dunk.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Merry Christmas to you all. Enjoy the family and downtime.


----------



## banonea

I now know why i pay people to shovel..........damm


----------



## Doughboy12

wizardsr said:


> Now to figure out the headlight adjusters, it looks like a torx but nothing in my toolbox fits in them...


Try a square tip....some of the Torx looking ones are actually square. But maybe you knew that already.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Merry Christmas to you all. Enjoy the family and downtime.


Today is Hanukkah not Christmas...


----------



## Semi-Crazy

Doughboy12 said:


> Try a square tip....some of the Torx looking ones are actually square. But maybe you knew that already.


or allen(hex) head, and if they are, you've got metric or sae to contend with
found this on wikipedia, might help?
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_screw_drives


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Merry Christmas to you all. Enjoy the family and downtime.


You too buddy


----------



## Deershack

Been a great year. For the forth of july, I got my Mom's death. For my birthday in Aug, I got postrate cancer. For Labor day, I got lung cancer. And now for Christmas, I get a 40% fracture of L2 vertabra. Determined to not let this stuff get me down.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Deershack said:


> Been a great year. For the forth of july, I got my Mom's death. For my birthday in Aug, I got postrate cancer. For Labor day, I got lung cancer. And now for Christmas, I get a 40% fracture of L2 vertabra. Determined to not let this stuff get me down.


Sorry to hear of your loss and your pain. Seems like no place to go but up!! Have the merriest Christmas you can have under the circumstances and a fantastic new year!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Deershack said:


> Been a great year. For the forth of july, I got my Mom's death. For my birthday in Aug, I got postrate cancer. For Labor day, I got lung cancer. And now for Christmas, I get a 40% fracture of L2 vertabra. Determined to not let this stuff get me down.


Wow that's some bad luck. sorry hear and hope things get better for you


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Another weekend snow?


----------



## banonea

When


jimslawnsnow said:


> Another weekend snow?


When?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Deershack said:


> Been a great year. For the forth of july, I got my Mom's death. For my birthday in Aug, I got postrate cancer. For Labor day, I got lung cancer. And now for Christmas, I get a 40% fracture of L2 vertabra. Determined to not let this stuff get me down.


Man I am sorry to hear that. I wish you nothing but the best!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea said:


> When
> 
> When?


New years . .....


----------



## CityGuy

Merry Christmas to me. Midnight start for salting. Well bring on the money.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow said:


> New years . .....


I hope not, was hoping to take the wife out......


----------



## cbservicesllc

Deershack said:


> Been a great year. For the forth of july, I got my Mom's death. For my birthday in Aug, I got postrate cancer. For Labor day, I got lung cancer. And now for Christmas, I get a 40% fracture of L2 vertabra. Determined to not let this stuff get me down.


Ahhh Geez... sounds like 2016 can suck eggs for you too... Here's to a better 2017!


----------



## Deershack

cbservicesllc said:


> Ahhh Geez... sounds like 2016 can suck eggs for you too... Here's to a better 2017!


I always figure that any morning I wake up, the rest of the day will be great- and the day I don't wake up, I won't worry about it.


----------



## wizardsr

Doughboy12 said:


> Try a square tip....some of the Torx looking ones are actually square. But maybe you knew that already.





Semi-Crazy said:


> or allen(hex) head, and if they are, you've got metric or sae to contend with
> found this on wikipedia, might help?
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_screw_drives


Also read on the Ford truck forums that they're designed to work with a phillips screwdriver... Haven't messed with it again, they're hard enough to get at, can't fit my hand down behind the headlights to get at the adjusters.

Any thoughts on this supposed ice storm? I figured I should have enough material down from last night to handle the current freezing drizzle, but wonder what time I should start making the rounds in the morning. Nws has us under an advisory from 9 to 3...


----------



## wizardsr

Deershack said:


> I always figure that any morning I wake up, the rest of the day will be great- and the day I don't wake up, I won't worry about it.


Sorry to hear about your health issues! You're a strong guy, no doubt you'll emerge victorious once again!


----------



## CityGuy

32° and drizzle
Road temp 29°

Slick as heck out on untreated surfaced.


----------



## Charles

Deershack said:


> Been a great year. For the forth of july, I got my Mom's death. For my birthday in Aug, I got postrate cancer. For Labor day, I got lung cancer. And now for Christmas, I get a 40% fracture of L2 vertabra.* Determined to not let this stuff get me down*.


Hang in there. That is a lot for anyone to handle. You have a lot of people here on Plowsite pulling and praying for you to make it through this tough time in your life


----------



## banonea

Merry Christmas to everyone. If you got to be out, be safe and take tour time. Aftet all........its Christmas


----------



## Doughboy12

banonea said:


> Merry Christmas to everyone. If you got to be out, be safe and take tour time. Aftet all........its Christmas


Good plan. And Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Glare ice in Little Canada.


----------



## CityGuy

Merry Christmas all.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I'm gonna have to send Albertville a bill for salting. Hit the road in front of the in laws. 

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## Bill1090

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## MNPLOWCO

A most Merry Christmas to all !!!


----------



## IDST

Are the roads icing up down in the metro? Are they going to


----------



## unit28

Merry Christmas y'all!



Power just went out.......


----------



## unit28

Road conditions attm.......


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

The question is will the wind dry it up in 5 hours before it gets cold??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

IDST said:


> Are the roads icing up down in the metro? Are they going to


I'm heading out sometime around midnight - 1 am.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> I'm heading out sometime around midnight - 1 am.


Was thinking the same, just wait until the rain is done


----------



## IDST

NICHOLS LANDSCA said:


> Was thinking the same, just wait until the rain is done


I don't want to drive 120 miles south if I don't have to


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

IDST said:


> I don't want to drive 120 miles south if I don't have to


Hoping the wind is your friend?


----------



## Polarismalibu

A lot of it is blowing dry


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu said:


> A lot of it is blowing dry


Concrete was almost dry at a strip mall in Forest Lake, but puddles everywhere on the blacktop.


----------



## Deershack

Charles said:


> Hang in there. That is a lot for anyone to handle. You have a lot of people here on Plowsite pulling and praying for you to make it through this tough time in your life


Thanks to all for the kind words. Hoping you all have a very blessed and Merry Christmas and wishes for a safe and prosperes New Year


----------



## unit28

40* c-bridge


Think Lowe's has 90% off Xmas xrap today


----------



## IDST

Anybody out and about salting


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yeah. Down to 32°F here and turning icy quick.

Not everywhere but enough where site checks are definitely required.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Truck just dropped to 30°F at 94/Snelling.


----------



## unit28

Down to 30, Cambridge


----------



## TKLAWN

Mostly dry, random icy spots mostly from runoff that need salt.


----------



## CityGuy

20° and cloudy
Very windy


----------



## banonea

TKLAWN said:


> Mostly dry, random icy spots mostly from runoff that need salt.


About the same thing in this neck of the woods as well


----------



## SnoFarmer

3-4" of sleet 25-30mph wind
And falling temps 23°= a lot of ice.

As soon you scrape it off if freezes.

Glad I went oot Early.


----------



## CGLC

I think it was Wizard that mentioned it a few years ago, but does anyone know the name of a salt company in the southwest Metro that sells Halite salt?


----------



## unit28

Checking metgen,
gfs is Seeing more rain mix 2nd-3rd


----------



## banonea

Good morning plowsite world.........

18° here.


----------



## CityGuy

17° and light snow


----------



## Polarismalibu

The rain was a blessing for us that like to ice fish. Melted all the snow off the lakes the cold can get threw to the ice better now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh oh......


----------



## banonea

Who has the best price on cutting edges for Western wideout sore Fisher extreme these up in the cities. Need both edges and the centerpieces


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea said:


> Who has the best price on cutting edges for Western wideout sore Fisher extreme these up in the cities. Need both edges and the centerpieces


You could try HL Mesabi in Blaine. Not sure if they have them or not.


----------



## andersman02

My family will be going to mexico jan 7-14. Looking for someone to take over a route while we are gone- would be probably 6-8 hours of work. All are in bloomington/burnsville.


----------



## 60Grit

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> You could try HL Mesabi in Blaine. Not sure if they have them or not.


Their edges are made from much better steal as well.


----------



## 60Grit

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Oh oh......
> 
> View attachment 169063


12z is back down


----------



## cbservicesllc

Man, this place is dead...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Good looking lineup of equipment you have CB.


----------



## wizardsr

CGLC said:


> I think it was Wizard that mentioned it a few years ago, but does anyone know the name of a salt company in the southwest Metro that sells Halite salt?


Peterson Salt in Minnetonka.



cbservicesllc said:


> Man, this place is dead...


Yep, mostly I suspect due to the redesigned site being SLOW on the 'puter, and absolute dog feces on mobile! Been thinking about setting up a facebook group for the good guys here, seems it would be much easier to use!


----------



## Camden

andersman02 said:


> My family will be going to mexico jan 7-14. Looking for someone to take over a route while we are gone- would be probably 6-8 hours of work. All are in bloomington/burnsville.


I'm heading to Mexico then too. I'll be in Cancun, where are you going?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

wizardsr said:


> Peterson Salt in Minnetonka.
> 
> Yep, mostly I suspect due to the redesigned site being SLOW on the 'puter, and absolute dog feces on mobile! Been thinking about setting up a facebook group for the good guys here, seems it would be much easier to use!


There already is a fakebook...ugh I mean facebook group I guess


----------



## Greenery

I love snowplowing


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea said:


> Who has the best price on cutting edges for Western wideout sore Fisher extreme these up in the cities. Need both edges and the centerpieces


H and l in Blaine. $300 for the v $340 for the wideout.


----------



## unit28

Greenery said:


> I love snowplowing


Back to reality?


----------



## Deershack

wizardsr said:


> Been thinking about setting up a facebook group for the good guys here, seems it would be much easier to use!


----------



## Deershack

If I,m considered "one of the good guys", you'll have to teach me about Facebook first. And then perhaps Twitter.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Good looking lineup of equipment you have CB.


Thanks buddy!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Deershack said:


> If I,m considered "one of the good guys", you'll have to teach me about Facebook first. And then perhaps Twitter.


Hell... I don't even get Twitter... :laugh:


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu said:


> H and l in Blaine. $300 for the v $340 for the wideout.


Do you got a number for them


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea said:


> Do you got a number for them


 (763) 783-1552


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu said:


> (763) 783-1552


Thank you. Did that price include the 2 center wedges as well


----------



## Greenery

unit28 said:


> Back to reality?


Came to my senses.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If anyone has a spare truck you don't use, I can get money for it for you if it snows while mine is in the shop after being T-boned by the driving ed instructor.


----------



## andersman02

Camden said:


> I'm heading to Mexico then too. I'll be in Cancun, where are you going?





Camden said:


> I'm heading to Mexico then too. I'll be in Cancun, where are you going?


Heading near Playa


----------



## cbservicesllc

wizardsr said:


> Peterson Salt in Minnetonka.
> 
> Yep, mostly I suspect due to the redesigned site being SLOW on the 'puter, and absolute dog feces on mobile! Been thinking about setting up a facebook group for the good guys here, seems it would be much easier to use!


Talk to Doughboy, he has one... Thumbs Up


----------



## wizardsr

Deershack said:


> If I,m considered "one of the good guys", you'll have to teach me about Facebook first. And then perhaps Twitter.


Of course you are! I'll teach you any time buddy!

And thanks guys, guess there already a Facebook group. The networking here has been a real plus for me getting snow updates from across town!


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea said:


> Thank you. Did that price include the 2 center wedges as well


Yes it did.


----------



## CityGuy

24° and cloudy


----------



## CityGuy

Light snow falling. Parking lot is slowly turning white.


----------



## CityGuy

.............


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy said:


> Light snow falling. Parking lot is slowly turning white.


Sunny down here


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow said:


> Sunny down here


Didn't last but 30 minutes. Mostly melted off.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Our parking lots turned white about 9 a.m. Now it's all gone.


----------



## unit28

A LAKE EFFECT SNOW ADVISORY WILL REMAIN IN EFFECT UNTIL 6 AM FRIDAY MORNING FOR IRON COUNTY IN WISCONSIN. IN GENERAL...3 TO 5 INCHES OF NEW SNOW WILL BE POSSIBLE ALONG THE GOGEBIC RANGE.

SNOW WILL FALL FRIDAY NIGHT AND SATURDAY ACROSS MUCH OF THE NORTHLAND...BUT THE HEAVIEST SNOW IS EXPECTED OVER NORTHERN MINNESOTA NORTH OF THE IRON RANGE AND ACROSS FAR NORTHERN WISCONSIN FROM BAYFIELD...ASHLAND AND HURLEY. SNOWFALL OF ABOUT 2 TO 4 INCHES IS LIKELY IN THESE AREAS. SNOW WILL BEGIN FRIDAY AFTERNOON AND END SATURDAY AFTERNOON.

THE BIG STORY WILL BE THE POTENTIAL FOR A MAJOR SNOW STORM EARLY NEXT WEEK. WHILE THERE IS STILL SOME UNCERTAINTY CONCERNING THE EVENTUAL TRACK OF THE STORM...IT DOES HAVE THE POTENTIAL TO BRING SEVERAL INCHES OF NEW SNOW. BE SURE TO WATCH FOR LATER FORECASTS CONCERNING THIS POSSIBLE STORM.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bano - that wasn't your shop that burned up in Rochester, was it?


----------



## CityGuy

29° and cloudy


----------



## CityGuy

Light snow and lots of wind.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Bano - that wasn't your shop that burned up in Rochester, was it?


I don't think it was his. Didn't look like it from what I saw on the news


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Bano - that wasn't your shop that burned up in Rochester, was it?


No sir. I didnt hear about that. Nothing on the news here about it.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow said:


> I don't think it was his. Didn't look like it from what I saw on the news


What channel?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea said:


> What channel?


5 I think. I also saw something on Facebook about it


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow said:


> 5 I think. I also saw something on Facebook about it


I will half to check that out.....


----------



## banonea

continued ED sucks. at least I can do it online at my desk


----------



## djagusch

banonea said:


> continued ED sucks. at least I can do it online at my desk


I didn't read this post correctly the first time. The ED commercials make the term too common.


----------



## mnlefty

djagusch said:


> I didn't read this post correctly the first time. The ED commercials make the term too common.


Funnier to read it the other way...Thumbs Up I got it wrong at first glance too.


----------



## banonea

I would rather slam my di$k in a door than to sit here. Worst part is i got to do 7 hours more tomorrow..........


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea said:


> I would rather slam my di$k in a door than to sit here. Worst part is i got to do 7 hours more tomorrow..........


That's a lot of ED...  I don't think slamming it in a door helps...


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc said:


> That's a lot of ED...  I don't think slamming it in a door helps...


No, but is would be more fun......lol

I half to do 14 hours in a 2 year license Cycle


----------



## CityGuy

17° and a few clouds


----------



## banonea

time for the last 7.5 hours of sitting on my ass at my computer. on a positive note, my office is clean...........Thumbs Up


----------



## Polarismalibu

gotta love when you can catch fish on a bare jig, makes for a good morning


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Why pre treat the roads this morning when the snow is 3+ days away. Does it stay active for that long with traffic? Just curious.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Kind of. Just like if you spread salt on a parking lot, to the point it turns white, the salt is still there for the start of the snow.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Kind of. Just like if you spread salt on a parking lot, to the point it turns white, the salt is still there for the start of the snow.


10-4. Thx.


----------



## unit28

Looks like 35` Tuesday

And t.he barro line looks a little bit north of the n. metro


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28 said:


> Looks like 35` Tuesday
> 
> And t.he barro line looks a little bit north of the n. metro
> 
> View attachment 169211


DAMN IT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy

MNPLOWCO said:


> Why pre treat the roads this morning when the snow is 3+ days away. Does it stay active for that long with traffic? Just curious.


Monday is a government holiday. Holiday falls Saturday then Friday is holiday. If Sunday like this year then Monday is holiday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc said:


> DAMN IT!!!!!!!!!!!


You can't like the first one, and then say damn it on the second one.


----------



## wizardsr

MNPLOWCO said:


> Why pre treat the roads this morning when the snow is 3+ days away. Does it stay active for that long with traffic? Just curious.


Seems like every muni is jumping on the pre-treat bandwagon, I saw Ramsey county out in a 550 pretreating Tuesday morning, lol. Problem is, depending on the storm, they end up creating more problems. A few weeks ago, Maplewood had sheets of ice everywhere because they sprayed brine, and it was too cold to work, while the streets that hadn't been pre-treated were fine, no ice at all. Seems like a monkey-see monkey-do situation, and the monkeys don't have a clue as to the science behind pre-treating.


----------



## unit28

Seeing chances for rain changing to freezing rain


----------



## banonea

Anything good going on tomorrow night in the cities? Wife and I are staying at the doubletree in Minneapolis and shopping at the MOA and going to look at a 48" skid loader blower in savage.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea said:


> Anything good going on tomorrow night in the cities? Wife and I are staying at the doubletree in Minneapolis and shopping at the MOA and going to look at a 48" skid loader blower in savage.


Head downtown st. Paul. Should be a heck of a party. The Wild on a 12-game winning streak going against Columbus with a 14-game winning streak.


----------



## TKLAWN

banonea said:


> Anything good going on tomorrow night in the cities? Wife and I are staying at the doubletree in Minneapolis and shopping at the MOA and going to look at a 48" skid loader blower in savage.


48' seems really small


----------



## banonea

TKLAWN said:


> 48' seems really small


I am looking to use it for blow backs for the most part, but if i need it for a sidewalk i dont want it to big. Going to see what it looks like. I got a line on another one that is 72" so going to look at both options


----------



## wizardsr

TKLAWN said:


> 48' seems really small


Yeah, that's like garden tractor size...

On a weather note, anyone have eyes on the st louis park area tonight? Nothing accumulated in Brooklyn Park off 694 & Boone. Wife says a coating in White Bear Lake and MNDOT is out salting...


----------



## djagusch

banonea said:


> I am looking to use it for blow backs for the most part, but if i need it for a sidewalk i dont want it to big. Going to see what it looks like. I got a line on another one that is 72" so going to look at both options


You want the blower atleast as wide as your tires. My 78" does well.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Head downtown st. Paul. Should be a heck of a party. The Wild on a 12-game winning streak going against Columbus with a 14-game winning streak.


If the wild win the bars down there are going to be insane.


----------



## Semi-Crazy

wizardsr said:


> Yeah, that's like garden tractor size...
> 
> On a weather note, anyone have eyes on the st louis park area tonight? Nothing accumulated in Brooklyn Park off 694 & Boone. Wife says a coating in White Bear Lake and MNDOT is out salting...


I don't know what st louis park area, but I was in Roberts Wi till about 8:30 or so buying a semi, and I'll tell you what, that little 1/2 or so that fell not too long before that ruined a LOT of peoples days, upsides down and wrapped around each other all the way from Hudson to Oakdale(694 side of the loop) must've caught everybody off guard! On a Side note, was Bobtailing back and wow! it was greasy!


----------



## Semi-Crazy

djagusch said:


> You want the blower atleast as wide as your tires. My 78" does well.


makes sense, never see any snow blowers with wheels tracking outside of the tunnel, and we don't hang plows on our trucks narrower than than trucks


----------



## MNPLOWCO

A wisp of see - through coating on the road surface in Minnetonka.


----------



## Doughboy12

Flurries here. Big flakes. 
Windy and 29.


----------



## unit28

Temps forecast below

looks like
Trough digs in across northland for heavy snow
Nam is shearing it right below st cloud

Temps still contentious on the 500 mb track
Theta profile shows warm air aloft and not cooling till hitting the 850 mb dendritic zone
Dew points converge at the 850

If the LPS eye shifts a tad south...expect all snow,

I'm watching Nam, attm it shears quite alot


----------



## Doughboy12

unit28 said:


> Temps forecast below
> 
> looks like
> Trough digs in across northland for heavy snow
> Nam is shearing it right below st cloud
> 
> Temps still contentious on the 500 mb track
> Theta profile shows warm air aloft and not cooling till hitting the 850 mb dendritic zone
> Dew points converge at the 850
> 
> If the LPS eye shifts a tad south...expect all snow,
> 
> I'm watching Nam, attm it shears quite alot
> 
> View attachment 169239


When you talk about shear what are you referring to?
#I'maLittleSlow


----------



## CityGuy

21° and cloudy


----------



## cbservicesllc

Doughboy12 said:


> When you talk about shear what are you referring to?
> #I'maLittleSlow


Shearing cuts off the snow... Hot Garbage...


----------



## unit28

On this depiction of the Nam model it shows a little bit of what I'm blabbering about.

Maybe it's heat island effect

But it's 12 hrs of what's accumulated


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like a 4.2" total per NWS Mon-Tues.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Looks like a couple systems moving through. One around 10th then 12th?


----------



## MNPLOWCO

HAPPY NEW YEARS to everyone!!! Be careful out there if you venture out. I will help you by staying off the roads tonight. Cheers and designate a driver.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO said:


> HAPPY NEW YEARS to everyone!!! Be careful out there if you venture out. I will help you by staying off the roads tonight. Cheers and designate a driver.


Same to you!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bano - you buy the blower?? Make it to MPLS?


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Bano - you buy the blower?? Make it to MPLS?


We are at mystic lake, and i didn't buy it


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea said:


> We are at mystic lake, and i didn't buy it


Was there last year for new years. Some crazy stuff going on there


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Happy New Year to you all!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well happy new year to you all. To a good start to the 2017 snow year!


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu said:


> If the wild win the bars down there are going to be insane.


Free rides tonight by metro transit


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Chance of snow, greater than 1".

http://climate.cod.edu/data/forecast/animations/21Z-20161231_srefUS_prec_snow1.gif


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## CityGuy

21° and partly cloudy


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

I'm right at 2" on the hourly, but it's over 20 hours


----------



## CGLC

wizardsr said:


> Peterson Salt in Minnetonka.
> 
> Yep, mostly I suspect due to the redesigned site being SLOW on the 'puter, and absolute dog feces on mobile! Been thinking about setting up a facebook group for the good guys here, seems it would be much easier to use!


Thanks for the info! Plowsite really has gone downhill. I don't think last years "therapy session" by a few members on here helped either.


----------



## NorthernProServ

NICHOLS LANDSCA said:


> I'm right at 2" on the hourly, but it's over 20 hours


Plows off, salt speader on.
Salt tomorrow morning then again tomorrow afternoon or night and I bet that will take care of it.


----------



## unit28

Nam is really punching a hole in it now


----------



## unit28

attm....
Watching xterra challenge on channel 4
It's in the Wasatch, where I have talked about many times before


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hi roy, bye roy. I'll be passing others as well


----------



## unit28

I went to McGregor this morning. 
Roads were almost perfect condition ....



Only if you consider - both-
north and south bound traffic drive in the middle of the highway


----------



## Green Grass

NorthernProServ said:


> Plows off, salt speader on.
> Salt tomorrow morning then again tomorrow afternoon or night and I bet that will take care of it.


Buy anything good at Menards this morning?


----------



## cbservicesllc

CGLC said:


> Thanks for the info! Plowsite really has gone downhill. I don't think last years "therapy session" by a few members on here helped either.


Refresh my memory on that...


----------



## MNPLOWCO

cbservicesllc said:


> Refresh my memory on that...


".....dogs and cats, sleeping together......
Mass hysteria ! "


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Looks like the future cast has it coming towards the metro...making a move and juking around the city north Easterly.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

So metro very little to none. But a weather advisory is still in effect...rainy mix the main concern I suspect.


----------



## cbservicesllc

MNPLOWCO said:


> So metro very little to none. But a weather advisory is still in effect...rainy mix the main concern I suspect.


I was puzzled with that too... But I assume that's the reason, plus the risk of ice.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NWS app has my ice accumulation higher than they did an hour ago and cut my snow total to less than half inch from about an inch


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The advisory is for icing. NWS said had it been all snow, it still wouldn't have been enough snow to warrant a "headline"


----------



## unit28

Talk about heat island effex......
I'm thinking that heavy green band over me ain't all snow


----------



## unit28

Heavy dusting . Nothing else falling attm


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc said:


> I was puzzled with that too... But I assume that's the reason, plus the risk of ice.


I have ice showing up on my hourly

main threat of heavy snow is st cloud, mora and north


----------



## CityGuy

26° and cloudy


----------



## CityGuy

I'm thinking the cities may not get anything out of this storm.


----------



## unit28

Watch later this afternoon. ....


----------



## 60Grit

Light rain in Carver


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

60Grit said:


> Light rain in Carver


Same from White Bear to Little Canada St Paul.


----------



## TKLAWN

Doesn't seem slippery yet...


----------



## unit28

Rh humidity is down
Been getting mix here today


----------



## NorthernProServ

Green Grass said:


> Buy anything good at Menards this morning?


Always, just as fun to do returns with things you forgot about laying around in the garage or back of the truck.


----------



## NorthernProServ

This weather is depressing, it can't even snow around here anymore it seems like.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ said:


> This weather is depressing, it can't even snow around here anymore it seems like.


Feels like we moved south a few states. The ice I hear isn't very thick either


----------



## unit28

Last weekend there was a foot of ice on moose lake


----------



## unit28

Nws just posted.....


----------



## Greenery

unit28 said:


> Last weekend there was a foot of ice on moose lake


Right. Various spots on Tonka have been from 7-11 inchers. Looks like good ice making weather coming.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Some open water down this way. A guy at fleet farm was thinking of using his boat this weekend since it was warm. Not sure the lake. Was one in rice county


----------



## jimslawnsnow

jimslawnsnow said:


> Some open water down this way. A guy at fleet farm was thinking of using his boat this weekend since it was warm. Not sure the lake. Was one in rice county


I should add it wasnt the whole lake open. He said 40% or little less


----------



## Polarismalibu

Been a great day fishing, 10 pound northern everyone has there crappie limits


----------



## CityGuy

Pavement temperatures must have dropped rapidly everything is turned into a skating rink out here now


----------



## unit28

Temp here came up to 34 , and the humidity dropped more


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu said:


> Been a great day fishing, 10 pound northern everyone has there crappie limits


Where you fishing at?


----------



## Greenery

Get to work CityGuy. 55 is glare ice cars sliding everywhere. I suppose it's a state hwy but f#ck somebody needs to do somthing.


----------



## NorthernProServ

C


Greenery said:


> Get to work CityGuy. 55 is glare ice cars sliding everywhere


County Road 50 is the same, 15 MPH at most. 4 cars in the ditch, looks like they all slid into each other.


----------



## unit28

Travel is not advised on I-94 between Rogers and Clearwater due to black ice per MnDOT


----------



## unit28

Looking at traffic cams.....oh boy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Salt calls galore.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

My daughter just left to get some ice cream in her 4x4. She came back 2 minutes later saying that it's complete glare ice on the side roads here in Minnetonka. She only got a block-and-a-half away and turned around. She said the ice cream wasn't worth it.


----------



## unit28

Should have been a warning posted


----------



## NorthernProServ

unit28 said:


> Should have been a warning posted


Roads that were treated over an hour ago are wet on top but still glare ice underneath, have not seen it this bad in a long time.


----------



## CityGuy

Greenery said:


> Get to work CityGuy. 55 is glare ice cars sliding everywhere. I suppose it's a state hwy but f#ck somebody needs to do somthing.


My roads are good. State dropped the ball again.


----------



## CityGuy

Treated roads seem to be holding for now but side roads are crap and state roads are not much better.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

State holiday. Less employees on duty.


----------



## CityGuy

We had a full staff on.


----------



## IDST

Going to bed for a few hours them back out at two. Really sucks not having second salt truck right now. Hopefully parts come in tomorrow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

IDST said:


> Going to bed for a few hours them back out at two. Really sucks not having second salt truck right now. Hopefully parts come in tomorrow


Is that still the one that backed into the light pole?


----------



## banonea

Foggy here than hell down here.


----------



## CityGuy

Well that was a nice 45 minute cat nap before I got called back to work


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea said:


> Foggy here than hell down here.


Did you guys get any snow?


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Did you guys get any snow?


Very little, mostly freezing rain and regular rain


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea said:


> Very little, mostly freezing rain and regular rain


Sounds like the same as everyone else except for Camden.


----------



## unit28

Roads decent 
Temp was 29 @ home


----------



## CityGuy

18° and windy


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Barely a dusting here. I can still see the pavement. Anything that was salted is good. Even dry in some spots


----------



## MNPLOWCO

I am thinking about a tailgate salt sand spreader. Meaning the receiver hitch type. Can you load the salt and sand from your base and then travel 20 to 25 minutes. Or does the hopper become way too packed with the jostling around of the material to the job site?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

MNPLOWCO said:


> I am thinking about a tailgate salt sand spreader. Meaning the receiver hitch type. Can you load the salt and sand from your base and then travel 20 to 25 minutes. Or does the hopper become way too packed with the jostling around of the material to the job site?


The one I bought from bano bent the receiver for the spreader. The hitch for the spreader was hollow and rusted. I put a solid hitch on and used a tow strap for extra support. I would put 17 -20 bags in it at home. Drive 10-15 miles and plow with it full and never had a problem after the modification was made


----------



## MNPLOWCO

jimslawnsnow said:


> The one I bought from bano bent the receiver for the spreader. The hitch for the spreader was hollow and rusted. I put a solid hitch on and used a tow strap for extra support. I would put 17 -20 bags in it at home. Drive 10-15 miles and plow with it full and never had a problem after the modification was made


What about a salt and sand mix. I'm thinking on getting one of the better units that throw that has an agitator and auger on it. I am worried more about the sand settling at the bottom of the bin


----------



## jimslawnsnow

MNPLOWCO said:


> What about a salt and sand mix. I'm thinking on getting one of the better units that throw that has an agitator and auger on it. I am worried more about the sand settling at the bottom of the bin


The one I had used a rubber conveyer. I used sand in to under the same circumstances and didn't have a problem unless it was below zero


----------



## IDST

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Is that still the one that backed into the light pole?


Yes sir it is


----------



## NorthernProServ

MNPLOWCO said:


> What about a salt and sand mix. I'm thinking on getting one of the better units that throw that has an agitator and auger on it. I am worried more about the sand settling at the bottom of the bin


Tgs07 has auger and vibrater.

Been good to us so far. Can take on / off easily with two guys or a engine hoist.


----------



## 60Grit

You sh


MNPLOWCO said:


> What about a salt and sand mix. I'm thinking on getting one of the better units that throw that has an agitator and auger on it. I am worried more about the sand settling at the bottom of the bin


You should be just fine with a unit like that. Have one I'd probably sell...used one season. Pm if interested. I could put $ towards the bobcat door I just noticed was stolen from Shakopee. Dunno if SSS still reads this....hope your new security is up and running. We will have a camera on the missing door machine shortly.


----------



## NorthernProServ

The salt calls keep coming on pallet number 3


----------



## andersman02

Speaking of salting, anyone have a vibrator kit for their V-Box? Have a tornado and with the inverted V seems like it really wants to get stuck often using treated.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ said:


> The salt calls keep coming on pallet number 3


I'm 6 bags short of needing to go to #3.


----------



## banonea

andersman02 said:


> Speaking of salting, anyone have a vibrator kit for their V-Box? Have a tornado and with the inverted V seems like it really wants to get stuck often using treated.


I have been looking for one for mine as well. Salt aint to bad but salt/sand likes to cavigate


----------



## jimslawnsnow

andersman02 said:


> Speaking of salting, anyone have a vibrator kit for their V-Box? Have a tornado and with the inverted V seems like it really wants to get stuck often using treated.


Just do what bano does. Lower plow and ram a curb


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea said:


> I have been looking for one for mine as well. Salt aint to bad but salt/sand likes to cavigate


Tired of ramming curbs?


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow said:


> Just do what bano does. Lower plow and ram a curb


:laugh:
It works.......


----------



## 60Grit

andersman02 said:


> Speaking of salting, anyone have a vibrator kit for their V-Box? Have a tornado and with the inverted V seems like it really wants to get stuck often using treated.


Rubber mallet or a curb should do the trick.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea said:


> :laugh:
> It works.......


Oh geez.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm down to 3 bags. 1 more small call. One more small call. 

I suppose I could salt my OWN driveway ND not hear it from the wife when she gets home.


----------



## 60Grit

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> I'm down to 3 bags. 1 more small call. One more small call.
> 
> I suppose I could salt my OWN driveway ND not hear it from the wife when she gets home.


Lol...I salted my driveway for that reason.


----------



## andersman02

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> I'm down to 3 bags. 1 more small call. One more small call.
> 
> I suppose I could salt my OWN driveway ND not hear it from the wife when she gets home.


 I was out xmas morning salting mine and ended up being santa and doing my 5 surrounding neighbors, dont think they even noticed/knew =(


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Boom!! Last call needed to clear this pallet.

Too bad it's a DQ in Roseville, and I'm in Forest Lake. 







I just left Vadnais Heights.


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ said:


> Tgs07 has auger and vibrater.
> 
> Been good to us so far. Can take on / off easily with two guys or a engine hoist.


That's the one I used to run. Worked great. I welded some steel to a transmission jack to hold it used a cordless impact to raise and lower worked awesome


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Boom!! Last call needed to clear this pallet.
> 
> Too bad it's a DQ in Roseville, and I'm in Forest Lake.
> 
> I just left Vadnais Heights.


Chicken strips or hot dog?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN said:


> Chicken strips or hot dog?


Even more of a slap in the face. I had just left Chipotle. Probably could have got a free lunch had I run over there so quick from Vadnais Heights.


----------



## banonea

andersman02 said:


> Speaking of salting, anyone have a vibrator kit for their V-Box? Have a tornado and with the inverted V seems like it really wants to get stuck often using treated.


I just took a look at mine and notice that you can adjust the diverter height to make the distance between the diverter and the poly body more. I'm going to try that to see if that solves my problem and I will let you know


----------



## IDST

banonea said:


> I just took a look at mine and notice that you can adjust the diverter height to make the distance between the diverter and the poly body more. I'm going to try that to see if that solves my problem and I will let you know


I have mine a high as it can go. No problems with clear lane or salt sand


----------



## jimslawnsnow

The world must be pretty boring if news channels feel the need to report there's a McDonald's in now in the popes view out his window


----------



## CityGuy

Clays is out at U of M.


----------



## Eronningen

andersman02 said:


> Speaking of salting, anyone have a vibrator kit for their V-Box? Have a tornado and with the inverted V seems like it really wants to get stuck often using treated.


I have had a vibrator in all of my electric spreaders. You almost have to have it if you want to do any sand/salt mix and even at that its kinda slow sometimes


----------



## Eronningen

We had a lot of ice in Rochester last night, wow.


----------



## banonea

IDST said:


> I have mine a high as it can go. No problems with clear lane or salt sand


Good to know


----------



## banonea

Eronningen said:


> I have had a vibrator in all of my electric spreaders. You almost have to have it if you want to do any sand/salt mix and even at that its kinda slow sometimes


Ware did you get it and do you remember what it cost?


----------



## banonea

Eronningen said:


> We had a lot of ice in Rochester last night, wow.


Yes we did, i am still dealing with it.....


----------



## banonea

Pray that you never need to replace the bearings in the spinner on the western Sanders, because they suck.........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Looks like possibly more ice early next week


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Good.


----------



## IDST

banonea said:


> Pray that you never need to replace the bearings in the spinner on the western Sanders, because they suck.........
> I replaced mine on my Western 1000 and it was horrid. Had to cut it in four pieces to get it off and of course we cut into the shaft as well. ISC bearing ordered me in two of them for $7.00 a piece. Dealer wanted $75!


----------



## IDST

Now why did my reply look like that? ^^^


----------



## jimslawnsnow

IDST said:


> Now why did my reply look like that? ^^^


Guessing you started typing in the quote instead of past


----------



## banonea

Mine weren't that bad. Touch out the main bearing and cut the shaft peice out with a cutting wheel.


----------



## Semi-Crazy

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Boom!! Last call needed to clear this pallet.
> 
> Too bad it's a DQ in Roseville, and I'm in Forest Lake.
> 
> I just left Vadnais Heights.


who , in their right mind, goes out for ice cream on days like today? Chili, Soup, Stew I can see, but Ice Cream?


----------



## Semi-Crazy

I just hiked out to the from the house to the shop and back and with his wind it's colder than a witch's infant nutritional delivery device!!


----------



## banonea

Semi-Crazy said:


> I just hiked out to the from the house to the shop and back and with his wind it's colder than a witch's infant nutritional delivery device!!


Lol....... I might half to steel that one.


----------



## CityGuy

-6 partly cloudy and windy


----------



## CityGuy

Very fine light snow in Otsego,


----------



## unit28

Seeing more ice, rain, snow 9th-11th


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28 said:


> Seeing more ice, rain, snow 9th-11th


Screw the ice. Give me 2 feet of snow vs ice


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ice > snow now that property managers are on board with auto salt.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Ice > snow now that property managers are on board with auto salt.


I try to make that clear from the get go


----------



## NorthernProServ

Still getting salt calls


----------



## NorthernProServ

A commercial property called that we have never done any work for before they say their current plow guy does not spread salt when it's this cold LOL. They had two cars run into each other yesterday in the parking lot, finally decided to call someone huh............


----------



## 60Grit

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Ice > snow now that property managers are on board with auto salt.


Was definitely a good event to convey auto salt.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

60Grit said:


> Was definitely a good event to convey auto salt.


Grit....sent you a PM.


----------



## wizardsr

Anyone know anybody that works in New Prague? Need help with servicing a single family rental property until it's rented out.


----------



## 60Grit

Didn't receive a PM but if your cell hasn't changed, I'll get a hold of you tomorrow.


----------



## CityGuy

-8 and cloudy


----------



## icebreaker

Not to jack your Minnesota thread but I'm from PA and was thinking about moving to Minnesota is there enough work up there for another guy


----------



## TKLAWN

icebreaker said:


> Not to jack your Minnesota thread but I'm from PA and was thinking about moving to Minnesota is there enough work up there for another guy


Oh boy...what area are you looking at?


----------



## icebreaker

Maybe near pelican Lake I'm not sure exactly I know I want property I want to be able to do snow more months of the year than I am now


----------



## andersman02

Not sure about other areas, but around here (bloomington) there is plenty of competition. Most of the actual companies I know are in the same $$ range which is good. 1 man band operations are around and yes there is undercutting by them. My neighbor pleas with me every year because his last years plow guy didnt show up 1/2 the time, was late etc. He still goes for the guy who is $75 cheaper then my friendly neighbor price. Theres those people everywhere, but there also is good customers out there as well. With that said, not sure how the market is for someone with 0 reputation/ customer base as 95% of ours are current non snow customers. Could be much trickier. I explain how things work and our customers trust it will get done, might have to sell yourself more


----------



## andersman02

Anyone have a clue about next weeks storm, heading on vacation for a week on sat, hoping not to have to come back


unit....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I see NWS really cut Temps back for next Monday and Tuesday


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I'm not familiar with pelican rapids. I don't think it's a huge place. People in northern Minnesota are fairly skeptical of other people I found out over the years. You could be a hit or get hit


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

andersman02 said:


> Anyone have a clue about next weeks storm, heading on vacation for a week on sat, hoping not to have to come back
> 
> unit....


Couple 3" for Tuesday. Then a chance of 13-14" Saturday.

Seriously.
But that's also 10 days away.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Seems like this winter the money is going out faster then coming in. Still blows my mind how customers can pay so slow in the winter.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu said:


> Seems like this winter the money is going out faster then coming in. Still blows my mind how customers can pay so slow in the winter.


That's my only issue with the ice. Bought 4 pallets of salt in 4 days, after getting all the subs and workers paid up from the snow around the 20th. Be nice once those invoices are all paid if the weather stays the way it is now.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Couple 3" for Tuesday. Then a chance of 13-14" Saturday.
> 
> Seriously.
> But that's also 10 days away.


I've kind of jumped on the "I don't really want it to snow bandwagon" even though we are about 80% per time over contract. I've gotten used to it during the last three years now snowing only a couple of times through November and December and forgotten the money that CAN be earned (in my situation) if it does snow 4 times/month. Part of me says just get out of the snow side of the business, and maybe just be a sub. The other side of me knows that if we do that, next year we'll get 90" of snow.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> That's my only issue with the ice. Bought 4 pallets of salt in 4 days, after getting all the subs and workers paid up from the snow around the 20th. Be nice once those invoices are all paid if the weather stays the way it is now.


Was thinking the same thing. We don't do hardly any salting and we still ended up shelling out a decent amount of money for salt this week. We only have one account we salt for and it is a bank so it doesn't require much or require us to keep more than about 10 bags on hand but we burned through that and a lot more by noon the other day.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> That's my only issue with the ice. Bought 4 pallets of salt in 4 days, after getting all the subs and workers paid up from the snow around the 20th. Be nice once those invoices are all paid if the weather stays the way it is now.


Exactly I have so much extra salting I never do makes the bank account look pretty bad


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03 said:


> Was thinking the same thing. We don't do hardly any salting and we still ended up shelling out a decent amount of money for salt this week. We only have one account we salt for and it is a bank so it doesn't require much or require us to keep more than about 10 bags on hand but we burned through that and a lot more by noon the other day.


I don't do a lot either. When I did have a salter it was icy and snowy all the time. I bought salt nearly every day. The following year there wasn't really a reason to salt. Same with last year. I had bano salt once for me.


----------



## andersman02

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Couple 3" for Tuesday. Then a chance of 13-14" Saturday.
> 
> Seriously.
> But that's also 10 days away.


 You gotta be kidding me...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

andersman02 said:


> You gotta be kidding me...


Euro shows it. GFS does not.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Euro shows it. GFS does not.


Who's been more correct this year? I think last season the euro was almost spot on


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow said:


> Who's been more correct this year? I think last season the euro was almost spot on


So far none of them more than 2 days out. Even the other night, they all showed 1.2-2" of snow @ 10:1 while we were getting the freezing drizzle.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow said:


> I don't do a lot either. When I did have a salter it was icy and snowy all the time. I bought salt nearly every day. The following year there wasn't really a reason to salt. Same with last year. I had bano salt once for me.


We do more salt/sand or straight sand than anything. I have dropped about 30,000 lb of sand in 4 days. I can get about 12,000 lb for $30.00 and spread it for about $1,000.00 by the time i am done..........i will take icepayuppayuppayuppayup


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> So far none of them more than 2 days out. Even the other night, they all showed 1.2-2" of snow @ 10:1 while we were getting the freezing drizzle.


But novak feels the models are right on for the upcoming 2 weeks.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery said:


> But novak feels the models are right on for the upcoming 2 weeks.


Hey, he like my GFS comment. What do you think is coming up? You nailed that one early December.


----------



## NorthernProServ

http://kstp.com/business/sears-to-s...-to-stanley-black-amp-decker/4362552/?cat=140


----------



## Greenery

NorthernProServ said:


> http://kstp.com/business/sears-to-s...-to-stanley-black-amp-decker/4362552/?cat=140


Wish I had a bunch of stock in stanley.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Just so you know it's a tad chilly out


----------



## CityGuy

-12° and a few clouds


----------



## unit28

andersman02 said:


> Anyone have a clue about next weeks storm, heading on vacation for a week on sat, hoping not to have to come back
> 
> unit....


Trains a comin......

I'm looking north of Alaska


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I got a call to pick up sticks at a town home association. They must be giving up on winter. Or just have nothing else to complain about.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow said:


> I got a call to pick up sticks at a town home association. They must be giving up on winter. Or just have nothing else to complain about.


Latter of the two.........:laugh:


----------



## andersman02

unit28 said:


> Trains a comin......
> 
> I'm looking north of Alaska


Guess im more worried about timing of it, if snow was ending tuesday afternoon that would be OK, all night to clear


----------



## jimslawnsnow

andersman02 said:


> Guess im more worried about timing of it, if snow was ending tuesday afternoon that would be OK, all night to clear


How often is a snow convenient though?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The ones this year, on the weekends, have been pretty good.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Just talked with my brother, went to leave yesterday in the truck. Made it a bit down the road and got a check engine light and diesel particulate filter failure in message center. Pulled over and called ford, said ok to drive it to shop. Ford looked at it today and said someone tried to cut it off. I saw the pictures of it, hangers, pipe are all cut up. They must have got spooked before they could finish the job but the damage was done

Over 4k for a new exhaust, insurance should cover it, minus deductible.

Police report was made but sounds like not a damn thing that can be done.


****ing scum, won't get a job but will cut out an exhaust of a truck in the middle of the night when it's 30 below out......

*******!!!


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow said:


> How often is a snow convenient though?


January will be full of inconvenience


----------



## Bill1090

unit28 said:


> January will be full of inconvenience


I was starting to like this no snow thing.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ said:


> Just talked with my brother, went to leave yesterday in the truck. Made it a bit down the road and got a check engine light and diesel particulate filter failure in message center. Pulled over and called ford, said ok to drive it to shop. Ford looked at it today and said someone tried to cut it off. I saw the pictures of it, hangers, pipe are all cut up. They must have got spooked before they could finish the job but the damage was done
> 
> Over 4k for a new exhaust, insurance should cover it, minus deductible.
> 
> Police report was made but sounds like not a damn thing that can be done.
> 
> ******* scum, won't get a job but will cut out an exhaust of a truck in the middle of the night when it's 30 below out......
> 
> *******!!!


That's too bad. Doubt they'll get caught, if they do, all they get is "don't do it again" and a slap on the hand


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28 said:


> January will be full of inconvenience


As long as we get 4 events or more, I'm happy


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ said:


> Just talked with my brother, went to leave yesterday in the truck. Made it a bit down the road and got a check engine light and diesel particulate filter failure in message center. Pulled over and called ford, said ok to drive it to shop. Ford looked at it today and said someone tried to cut it off. I saw the pictures of it, hangers, pipe are all cut up. They must have got spooked before they could finish the job but the damage was done
> 
> Over 4k for a new exhaust, insurance should cover it, minus deductible.
> 
> Police report was made but sounds like not a damn thing that can be done.
> 
> ******* scum, won't get a job but will cut out an exhaust of a truck in the middle of the night when it's 30 below out......
> 
> *******!!!


Morons must have thought it was a catalytic converter


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28 said:


> January will be full of inconvenience


payuppayuppayuppayup


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> The ones this year, on the weekends, have been pretty good.


I have to agree


----------



## DDB

this would be a little overwhelming....
http://ktla.com/2017/01/04/20-feet-of-snow-expected-at-mammoth-mountain-in-next-10-days/


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

DDB said:


> this would be a little overwhelming....
> http://ktla.com/2017/01/04/20-feet-of-snow-expected-at-mammoth-mountain-in-next-10-days/


Even fhe 4" per hour some of the lake effect snow belts got the other day would suck.


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow said:


> As long as we get 4 events or more, I'm happy


Just speculating, I think we will. 
I'm at about 20" for total.
To get the other half of my prediction, I'm hoping it won't be all at once


----------



## 1997chevy

I would LOVE 20" of snow around here. even all at once! I would hate it when it comes to plowing though..... Snowmobiling on the other hand I'll take it.


----------



## DDB

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Even fhe 4" per hour some of the lake effect snow belts got the other day would suck.


Very true. That snow was falling so quickly that after you finished even something as small as a driveway it was covered again to the point that you could tell you had done it.


----------



## CityGuy

-3° and sunny


----------



## unit28

Back home........


PREV DISCUSSION... /ISSUED 354 AM CST Sat Jan 7 2017/ An arctic airmass is fully entrenched across the region. As the shortwave that brought light snow to the northern half of North Texas yesterday exited, skies cleared during the evening. With mostly clear skies and north winds decreasing to 5 to 10 mph overnight, 

Overnight 
temperatures have fallen into the single digits and teens.


----------



## skorum03

Any of you guys ever have a horrible roommate?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03 said:


> Any of you guys ever have a horrible roommate?


Off and on since July 31, 1999??


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Off and on since July 31, 1999??


LOL I thought some of the married guys would throw that out there. I've got one I'm telling to leave my house today, he's an absolute slob, lazy POS. I'm in the process of routing cable in to my office so I can have my internet router in there and also hang a tv on the wall, anyways I open his closet door which is the next room over and I found 5 dirty plates, a pile of our silverware, and 10 different glasses from the cupboard, all of which were used as chew spitters. 3 of them were my semi-expensive beer glasses. It's absolutely disgusting. We have plenty of parties over here and always have red solos that make great spitters laying around. I was dumbfounded when I opened the door.


----------



## Polarismalibu

skorum03 said:


> LOL I thought some of the married guys would throw that out there. I've got one I'm telling to leave my house today, he's an absolute slob, lazy POS. I'm in the process of routing cable in to my office so I can have my internet router in there and also hang a tv on the wall, anyways I open his closet door which is the next room over and I found 5 dirty plates, a pile of our silverware, and 10 different glasses from the cupboard, all of which were used as chew spitters. 3 of them were my semi-expensive beer glasses. It's absolutely disgusting. We have plenty of parties over here and always have red solos that make great spitters laying around. I was dumbfounded when I opened the door.


That's nasty


----------



## unit28




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Everyone checked their hourly for tomorrow (Sunday) night, right?


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Everyone checked their hourly for tomorrow (Sunday) night, right?


No, why?


----------



## CityGuy

Less than .5 tomorrow afternoon and .5 tomorrow night.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy said:


> Less than .5 tomorrow afternoon and .5 tomorrow night.


You have to look at the hourly, not just read the forecast


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Off and on since July 31, 1999??


Same here since July 29, 2009


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Everyone checked their hourly for tomorrow (Sunday) night, right?


Are you saying I have to come home in the morning


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu said:


> Are you saying I have to come home in the morning


You don't HAVE to. Looks like it SHOULD be about 1/2" of 20:1 snow? But 20:1 snow adds up to an inch quick.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> You don't HAVE to. Looks like it SHOULD be about 1/2" of 20:1 snow? But 20:1 snow adds up to an inch quick.


I'll just come back in the morning. This lake sucks anyway


----------



## CityGuy

-7° and a few clouds


----------



## banonea

-10 here........


----------



## unit28

Little shearing today


----------



## Bill1090

I think Novak is on crack!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Holly crap wtf is Novak talking about


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yesterday, the Euro had 8" over the cities by Thursday


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Yesterday, the Euro had 8" over the cities by Thursday


Won't get the other truck back til tomorrow afternoon....at least that's the plan. Hope we don't get much at all tonight. That truck has salter on it too.


----------



## unit28

5/8" tops tonight


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Yesterday, the Euro had 8" over the cities by Thursday


WPC QPF forecasts aren't supportive for that


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ said:


> Won't get the other truck back til tomorrow afternoon....at least that's the plan. Hope we don't get much at all tonight. That truck has salter on it too.


I missed, what happened to the truck?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ said:


> Won't get the other truck back til tomorrow afternoon....at least that's the plan. Hope we don't get much at all tonight. That truck has salter on it too.


I'm hoping to get my truck that was hit by the driver's ed instructor back by Wednesday Thursday?


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu said:


> I missed, what happened to the truck?


Some POS tried to cut out the diesel particulate filter, they did not get it but the damage was done. Over 4k for new one, still waiting for insurance, they are still on holiday hours......

Maybe that's what I'll tell everyone when we dont show up when it snows tomorrow....


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ said:


> Some POS tried to cut out the diesel particulate filter, they did not get it but the damage was done. Over 4k for new one, still waiting for insurance, they are still on holiday hours......
> 
> Maybe that's what I'll tell everyone when we dont show up when it snows tomorrow....


Wtf really? Where did that happen? Should have just deleted it 1/3 the cost

I know guys who have deleted and can't get rid of the old system even


----------



## TKLAWN

Barely a flake


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like the first .8" on the hourly this week is a no show.


----------



## unit28

vrap....down


check back @ 11


----------



## banonea

Been having a issue with the speed of my plow. when you wing side to side when warm or cold, It has gotten slower over time. Decided to tear into it today and discovered this.......



It looks like drilling remains. Decided to pull all the solenoids out and rip them apart and clean them.


I can about imagine what it would cost at a shop do this, if they would even do it or if they would just replace them and say that they were bad


----------



## IDST

Novak's video was a little better today


----------



## +plowguy

Is lawnmowerman and novak the same guy?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm a better forecaster.


----------



## unit28

Sheared a little more than I said....lol
We got 3/8" fluff Cambridge


----------



## banonea

unit28 said:


> Sheared a little more than I said....lol
> We got 3/8" fluff Cambridge


Got nothing here. Looks like totals.have dropped as well


----------



## jimslawnsnow

About 12 flakes here over night that I could see on the security camera. Seems nice out. Totals are still the same. Less than inch today, less than half tonight and tomorrow with a mix possibly tomorrow morning


----------



## jimslawnsnow

These crazy winters sure are dumb and boring. Mayne with the warmer air coming in we'll get more snow or..............ice


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow said:


> These crazy winters sure are dumb and boring. Mayne with the warmer air coming in we'll get more snow or..............ice


check Temps for tonight into tue


----------



## unit28




----------



## Bill1090

Jim is it doing anything over there? Looks like a good blob on radar.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090 said:


> Jim is it doing anything over there? Looks like a good blob on radar.


Our national weather service radar is down over here. We have other ones but they aren't very good. I'm at the airport in Minneapolis and there's nothing falling here.


----------



## IDST

Light snow Plymouth


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090 said:


> Jim is it doing anything over there? Looks like a good blob on radar.


At 1040 when you posted there was nothing. Light snow currently. No accumulations yet


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I however am almost out of the snow. Maybe by 1 if nothing back fills. Only radar that works is weather bug and weather channel I'm finding. The others must use the same of whatever that's not working


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well go figure it'll be a bust. Got off the lake came home tucked the shack away hooked the plow up. Your welcome!


----------



## TKLAWN

NWS radar still works with the bookmark on my phone.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow said:


> I however am almost out of the snow. Maybe by 1 if nothing back fills. Only radar that works is weather bug and weather channel I'm finding. The others must use the same of whatever that's not working


I'm using AccuWeather and Intellicasts' radars.


----------



## skorum03

Unless this storm starts moving East to West, I don't see 2" for anyone South of Duluth. We have a dusting and it snowed fairly hard, large flakes for about 15 min but now it has tapered off.

NWS still shows 2" on the hourly from now through tomorrow. 

Maybe it fills in?


----------



## banonea

skorum03 said:


> Unless this storm starts moving East to West, I don't see 2" for anyone South of Duluth. We have a dusting and it snowed fairly hard, large flakes for about 15 min but now it has tapered off.


We have maybe a sixteenth of an inch here


----------



## Bill1090

banonea said:


> We have maybe a sixteenth of an inch here


Looks to be breaking up by Winona now.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

The road has kinda a coating. The cement part of the drive with salt is wet. Gravel drive with out has really nothing.the bare spots in the lawn barely have anything in them


----------



## Bill1090

Bill1090 said:


> Looks to be breaking up by Winona now.


We got a dusting already.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We are at an inch up here.


----------



## Greenery

Looking outside i'ma guess aboot 1/2-3/4 inch.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ said:


> Won't get the other truck back til tomorrow afternoon....at least that's the plan. Hope we don't get much at all tonight. That truck has salter on it too.


Where did you take it for the work?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The body shop called. They are targeting Thursday for me to get my truck out of the shop. Of course after all the snow falls.


----------



## skorum03

1" here. Is that blob in South Dakota headed this way?


----------



## djagusch

Anybody have a total for the st pail area?


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc said:


> Where did you take it for the work?


Morries Minnetonka


----------



## Bill1090

I got between .5 and 1" depending where you are. Bummer.


----------



## Greenery

3/4 of an inch here. Not plowing anything, will wait to see what totals look like after tomorrow morning.


----------



## banonea

Bill1090 said:


> I got between .5 and 1" depending where you are. Bummer.


Plan for tomorrow morning. KTTC just put us at 2" to 4" starting at 7am tomorrow morning.


----------



## Semi-Crazy

djagusch said:


> Anybody have a total for the st pail area?


When I left Mahtomedi at 3:30 there was about an inch or so


----------



## Bill1090

banonea said:


> Plan for tomorrow morning. KTTC just put us at 2" to 4" starting at 7am tomorrow morning.


Us as in you guys over there, or us including me?


----------



## banonea

Bill1090 said:


> Us as in you guys over there, or us including me?


Including you.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

3/4" in Maple Grove


----------



## NorthernProServ

Just picked up truck, came in under estimate not that it makes it any better though.


----------



## millsaps118

Anyone know what Roseville has???


----------



## unit28

Snow train rolling along fine here

We got at least 2"


----------



## MNPLOWCO

1/2 inch to 3/4 max in Minnetonka. Taped.


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28 said:


> Snow train rolling along fine here
> 
> We got at least 2"


Where's "here" now days?


----------



## unit28

[email protected]


----------



## Semi-Crazy

unit28 said:


> [email protected]


6-7 miles east and got inch on pavement, 1 1/2 on deck. Djagusch, what's north branch got?


----------



## Bill1090

Bano, is that chunck dumping anything on you?


----------



## 1997chevy

unit28 said:


> Snow train rolling along fine here
> 
> We got at least 2"


What we looking at for snow around the area since you said snow train?


----------



## unit28

1997chevy said:


> What we looking at for snow around the area since you said snow train?


Map's showing another 2" for me


----------



## banonea

Bill1090 said:


> Bano, is that chunck dumping anything on you?


Mostly sleet/freezing rain


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea said:


> Mostly sleet/freezing rain


Same here


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow said:


> Same here


Hope it stays that way..........


----------



## djagusch

Semi-Crazy said:


> 6-7 miles east and got inch on pavement, 1 1/2 on deck. Djagusch, what's north branch got?


A inch


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea said:


> Hope it stays that way..........


Me too if we're not gonna get 2" or more of snow


----------



## Semi-Crazy

djagusch said:


> A inch


whew, thought I was gonna have to actually go do something after Unit's report, but I don't have any customers out west of me except for some family freebies tomorrow's should add up to enough though and they can wait!


----------



## Semi-Crazy

unit28 said:


> View attachment 169625
> 
> 
> Map's showing another 2" for me


news is kinda tight lipped on what they say is supposed to happen Wednesday,other than saying snow, any thoughts?


----------



## Semi-Crazy

Any Body ever do any business with "Aggate Construction Group" dealing with what sounds like Foreclosed/Bank Owned properties? wondering if they're legit or headaches? They've contacted me about some properties up here that if it's legit seem worth while, thanks


----------



## Greenery

What happened around here??? Where's the other half of all the usual suspects? Did you guys just turn into lurkers??? Facebook group?? Where'd ya go?


----------



## IDST

Greenery said:


> What happened around here??? Where's the other half of all the usual suspects? Did you guys just turn into lurkers??? Facebook group?? Where'd ya go?


Plowing!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery said:


> What happened around here??? Where's the other half of all the usual suspects? Did you guys just turn into lurkers??? Facebook group?? Where'd ya go?


Busy working!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery said:


> What happened around here??? Where's the other half of all the usual suspects? Did you guys just turn into lurkers??? Facebook group?? Where'd ya go?


I've turned professional and decided not to post play by plays.

That, and there's nothing really to post anymore. With all new(er) trucks and responsible workers, we just get stuff done without being too eventful.

Oh, I have another inch added to my hourly for today, now through 6 pm. I'm also up to 1.7" for tomorrow now.


----------



## CityGuy

27° and rain/sleet


----------



## unit28

although this map is kind of pixelated it shows real close to where I'm at 2 inches 
Yesterday total


----------



## banonea

28 degrees here, for the most part all we got was some freezing rain and sleet last night. Actual just rain right now. Out spreading salt and sand on the important accounts and then wait to see what it's going to do this afternoon


----------



## CityGuy

Big flakes in Otsego. Around an inch already.


----------



## Bill1090

I hate these borderline storms.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Greasy out. Commercial got a run through. It's supposed to end at 2pm in the metro. We're probably heading out at 1 pm until completed. Nice lazy plow and avoid bad traffic patterns. Just heard 1 inch tomorrow morning. We'll see.


----------



## IDST

What's up with the phone calls this morning. When will you be here? We've hit our trigger. Driving me crazy.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

IDST said:


> What's up with the phone calls this morning. When will you be here? We've hit our trigger. Driving me crazy.


ITS 3/4 OF AN INCH OF SNOW!!!!!!!
EVERYBODY PANIC !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Snowing like crazy here. 1/2" in lots already


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Over an inch now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We cleared about 1.25 inches last night. We're pushing two inches since 6:30 this morning. Probably end up with another inch to inch and a half today for three and a half inches today. It looks like another inch and a half tomorrow morning at the exact same time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Started calling the guys back out that got home by 2 a.m. last night the other guys got home at 4 a.m. they're going to wait till 10 before I call them.


----------



## andersman02

I'm closing in on2" total. Did a quick couple commercials last night. Going out when this is done in a few hours, till then it's cod time

Edit.. Pancakes falling atm


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Close 2" here. Smaller steady flakes now


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I kinda hope it snows like this til 5 or 6 tonight


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow said:


> I kinda hope it snows like this til 5 or 6 tonight


I agree, but it looks like it will be down around 2. Which sucks cause we won't have any residential done when people get home from work and will get calls


----------



## Drakeslayer

Greenery said:


> What happened around here??? Where's the other half of all the usual suspects? Did you guys just turn into lurkers??? Facebook group?? Where'd ya go?


Snow Plow Mafia


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Passing 2". Looks like another band forming to the west


----------



## unit28




----------



## Bill1090

I'm getting creamed at home north of town. 4"+. It's gotta be snowing at least an inch per hour.


----------



## Semi-Crazy

between yesterday and today, got about 4" as of now


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hard to tell what we got with the wind


----------



## andersman02

Id say burnsville total around 3"


----------



## jimslawnsnow

The wind is stupidly brutal


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://s.mlive.com/E4fFkcB

Saw this and thought it was lawndude or one of his guys. Wrong state thoigh


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Should be done by 10:30, get a full night sleep. Then do it over again


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA said:


> Should be done by 10:30, get a full night sleep. Then do it over again


I am now down a tractor, down the truck that's in the body shop, down a sub, and down two shoveler. I'm hoping to be done before we start over again.


----------



## Bill1090

I think that was the heaviest crap I've ever pushed. 3" of snow/frozen slush stopped the truck in its tracks.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Snow plowing ******* sucks


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Winter is over.......


----------



## andersman02

NorthernProServ said:


> Snow plowing ******* sucks


The negativity in this town sucks!


----------



## NorthernProServ

andersman02 said:


> The negativity in this town sucks!


Snowing like a mofo.

Already a good 1/2 if not close to 3/4"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Cafe snowplowing.


----------



## unit28

Seeing a split on wv view


Think someone yesterday suggested it nails metro. 


Where's triple s


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone know how much snow uptown area got overnight?


----------



## andersman02

well [email protected]@@ me, like1.5 down in bville


----------



## CityGuy

Someone shut the snow machine off.


----------



## CityGuy

Snowing harder Now than it was at 2 a.m.


----------



## unit28

CityGuy said:


> Someone shut the snow machine off.


Told ya last Friday the snow train was coming....lol
Had the snow frz drzl this morning too

Easy 6" last couple days here


----------



## unit28

Ice trains coming......

Ways off but looking around 17th


----------



## platestealer

Side note:. Are any of you guys contractors or more specifically, do office remodels?


----------



## unit28

unit28 said:


> Ice trains coming......
> 
> Ways off but looking around 17th


nws sees it too


----------



## CityGuy

unit28 said:


> Ice trains coming......
> 
> Ways off but looking around 17th


Hopefully we can get some salt hauled in. Only got about 250 ton left in our shed. More at main shop but still need to get it to our shop.


----------



## CityGuy

I've often wondered how a snow emergency works in mlps or st Paul as far as employees? Do they send guys home and come back? Night staff?


----------



## Bill1090

Slow in here today. Is everyone still pushing snow?


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090 said:


> Slow in here today. Is everyone still pushing snow?


Shhhhh be vewy vewy quiet.
We're hunting snow.


----------



## banonea

Bill1090 said:


> Slow in here today. Is everyone still pushing snow?


Just woke up. 36 hours on no sleep and major Charlie horse in my throttle foot........i was not a nice person.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Forest Lake area this afternoon. First service of the week.


----------



## unit28

Forecasters predicted up to 7ft of snow around the resorts of Lake Tahoe as a heavy blizzard passed through.
. .......


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Just finished! A bit tired from that double header. Got a bit more efficient on the second round.


----------



## Polarismalibu

platestealer said:


> Side note:. Are any of you guys contractors or more specifically, do office remodels?


Ranger dose I believe


----------



## Polarismalibu

Any of you do resi in st Michael ?


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Forest Lake area this afternoon. First service of the week.
> 
> View attachment 169690


not surprising, we had over 3" just yesterday

I posted yesterday about a split in water vapor. This was also picked up on radar


----------



## NorthernProServ

MNPLOWCO said:


> Just finished! A bit tired from that double header. Got a bit more efficient on the second round.


Just got done pushing back piles.

Time for bed!


----------



## CityGuy

1° and cloudy


----------



## MNPLOWCO

NorthernProServ said:


> Just got done pushing back piles.
> 
> Time for bed!


I'll be pile pushing AFTER I rest a little.
Blowing back actually.


----------



## Bill1090

11º. Can't decide if I want to go to the farm show or Northern Green today. Hmmm.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090 said:


> 11º. Can't decide if I want to go to the farm show or Northern Green today. Hmmm.


What farm show? Green expo is $45


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28 said:


> Ice trains coming......
> 
> Ways off but looking around 17th


#loadupthesalt


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow said:


> What farm show? Green expo is $45


La Crosse.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090 said:


> La Crosse.


Didn't know there was one there. We have one in march. Not much at green expo. Line of electric mowers and snow blower. Quad trac altoz. Other than that, same Ole same ole. Sucks they make you pay for 2 days when you spend about 4 hours there if you do just the show


----------



## CityGuy

Little bit of shelfing today. Lots of snot on the roads again. Salt is working with the sun out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Cafe snow.


----------



## IDST

Truck troubles yesterday with the gmc I bought this fall so sent it back to boyer and grabbed a 17 off the lot. Couldn't figure out why my strobe kept falling off then it dawned on me, aluminum


----------



## unit28

Watching the polar systems attm

Shifts back north of Alaska again looks like
later


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28 said:


> Watching the polar systems attm
> 
> Shifts back north of Alaska again looks like
> later
> View attachment 169708


What does that mean


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow said:


> What does that mean


I THINK he's saying it's going to get warmer.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I used to be able to speak fluent unit-ese, but I'm out of practice.


----------



## CityGuy

Flipping wind. Blowing and drifting going on.


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow said:


> What does that mean


Since it will be going there,
It won't get cold here for a good while imo


----------



## mn-bob

platestealer said:


> Side note:. Are any of you guys contractors or more specifically, do office remodels?


 I would be happy to help if its the office furniture you are looking for.
Robert.


----------



## cbservicesllc

IDST said:


> Truck troubles yesterday with the gmc I bought this fall so sent it back to boyer and grabbed a 17 off the lot. Couldn't figure out why my strobe kept falling off then it dawned on me, aluminum


Dang, that ruins my whole lighting scheme!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28 said:


> Since it will be going there,
> It won't get cold here for a good while imo


As long as it snows here, I don't care


----------



## CityGuy

Heard a new one today that I guess is plausable. If you don't remove the snow build up behind your tires the snow can become ice and slash your tires. 
Anyone ever heard of this?


----------



## banonea

CityGuy said:


> Heard a new one today that I guess is plausable. If you don't remove the snow build up behind your tires the snow can become ice and slash your tires.
> Anyone ever heard of this?


Replaced lots of semi tires back in the day for that reason........


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow said:


> Didn't know there was one there. We have one in march. Not much at green expo. Line of electric mowers and snow blower. Quad trac altoz. Other than that, same Ole same ole. Sucks they make you pay for 2 days when you spend about 4 hours there if you do just the show


Went to the farm show. Not as much stuff to looks at but got some free calenders and chocolate milk.


----------



## Semi-Crazy

unit28 said:


> Since it will be going there,
> It won't get cold here for a good while imo


I want a recount, its gotta get cold! I set sail on a Caribbean Cruise the 22nd, I don't really feel like I get my money's worth if its not -20 here while I got my toes dug in the sand!


----------



## IDST

Fuel issues on one skid tonight and brake chamber on dump truck. Should of stayed home


----------



## IDST

Bad things happen in threes right. Skid trouble, check. Dump truck brake trouble check. Blow a tire hauling skid on 169 check. No spare, perfect. At least he didn't hit the ditch.


----------



## CityGuy

Here we go one more time this week.


----------



## banonea

IDST said:


> Bad things happen in threes right. Skid trouble, check. Dump truck brake trouble check. Blow a tire hauling skid on 169 check. No spare, perfect. At least he didn't hit the ditch.


I'm there with you brother....



Passenger side front axle on my 11' F350. Looks like I get to do U joints today. That's number three for me, first one was the fuel gauge sending unit in my skid loader. Second one was the Drive motor on the left side for my skid loader got that fixed and back today. Let me tell you my skid has never been better. Just an f.y.i for anybody that runs skid loaders if you start to notice that you're having to push one or the other of your controllers farther ahead to get it to operate and it seems to lose a lot when you let up on the other go have the seals replaced as soon as possible so that it doesn't take out a drive motor. Cost me $550 to have it done and a drive motor replacement is well over $3,000....


----------



## MNPLOWCO

New family member arrived yesterday.


----------



## banonea

MNPLOWCO said:


> New family member arrived yesterday.


What size is your machine and what size is that blower? How does it work for you


----------



## MNPLOWCO

banonea said:


> What size is your machine and what size is that blower? How does it work for you


S750 a91 package. Sb200 high flow 72". It does a very good job. This blower does well in tight spaces. Good for walkways. Was thinking about the 240 with the higher profile but I found it harder to see over on delicate work. It has the 9.6 Eaton pump to match the 33 GPM on the skid. I have the ACS controls on the skid so I'm trying to get used to the hand controls. So I used foot controls last night. Nice cab layout. Very comfortable.


----------



## banonea

MNPLOWCO said:


> S750 a91 package. Sb200 high flow 72". It does a very good job. This blower does well in tight spaces. Good for walkways. Was thinking about the 240 with the higher profile but I found it harder to see over on delicate work. It has the 9.6 Eaton pump to match the 33 GPM on the skid. I have the ACS controls on the skid so I'm trying to get used to the hand controls. So I used foot controls last night. Nice cab layout. Very comfortable.


Nice. I am looking at a 72 low flow for my S150. 16 gpm. A little big for most of my walks but i am looking mostly for blow backs......


----------



## MNPLOWCO

banonea said:


> Nice. I am looking at a 72 low flow for my S150. 16 gpm. A little big for most of my walks but i am looking mostly for blow backs......


I think you will find the 72" your best bang for the buck, size wise. Only one problem with most walkways is that it's a little wider than standard walkways. If you have irrigation right next to the concrete your in danger of shearing the heads off sprinkler heads. I helped a condo association's contractor once. I got the go ahead with a damage waiver..,.found 4 sprinkler heads...the hard way.


----------



## TKLAWN

MNPLOWCO said:


> New family member arrived yesterday.


Damn nice setup mnplow!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

MNPLOWCO said:


> New family member arrived yesterday.


Awesome! That still the same blower I rented from you a few years back?


----------



## Bill1090

banonea said:


> I'm there with you brother....
> 
> 
> 
> Passenger side front axle on my 11' F350. Looks like I get to do U joints today. That's number three for me, first one was the fuel gauge sending unit in my skid loader. Second one was the Drive motor on the left side for my skid loader got that fixed and back today. Let me tell you my skid has never been better. Just an f.y.i for anybody that runs skid loaders if you start to notice that you're having to push one or the other of your controllers farther ahead to get it to operate and it seems to lose a lot when you let up on the other go have the seals replaced as soon as possible so that it doesn't take out a drive motor. Cost me $550 to have it done and a drive motor replacement is well over $3,000....


Let me know how that u joint goes. I'm going to need to do mine soon.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea said:


> I'm there with you brother....
> 
> 
> 
> Passenger side front axle on my 11' F350. Looks like I get to do U joints today. That's number three for me, first one was the fuel gauge sending unit in my skid loader. Second one was the Drive motor on the left side for my skid loader got that fixed and back today. Let me tell you my skid has never been better. Just an f.y.i for anybody that runs skid loaders if you start to notice that you're having to push one or the other of your controllers farther ahead to get it to operate and it seems to lose a lot when you let up on the other go have the seals replaced as soon as possible so that it doesn't take out a drive motor. Cost me $550 to have it done and a drive motor replacement is well over $3,000....


Looks like you're in for some busted knuckles and a full swear jar


----------



## banonea

Bill1090 said:


> Let me know how that u joint goes. I'm going to need to do mine soon.


There not bad to do. Done quite a few over the years


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow said:


> Looks like you're in for some busted knuckles and a full swear jar


Got a friend coming to help. He wants his driveway scraped


----------



## MNPLOWCO

cbservicesllc said:


> Awesome! That still the same blower I rented from you a few years back?


This one is new. Same specs as the one you used.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

50 next week?


----------



## CityGuy

7° and partly cloudy


----------



## IDST

jimslawnsnow said:


> 50 next week?


Six inches of snow next week


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

IDST said:


> Six inches of snow next week


At least on Monday with the winter storm watch.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

IDST said:


> Six inches of snow next week


Depends on what falls as snow or rain. It's going to be some sloppy crap for sure


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I was supposed to have gotten my truck back on Thursday. Body shop called and when they took it in for an alignment, they found more wrong with the suspension .

Now I won't get it back until Tuesday.

That will put it at 1 month since I was hit by the driver Ed instructor.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> I was supposed to have gotten my truck back on Thursday. Body shop called and when they took it in for an alignment, they found more wrong with the suspension .
> 
> Now I won't get it back until Tuesday.
> 
> That will put it at 1 month since I was hit by the driver Ed instructor.


I would go for lost work time for the truck.......lol


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> I was supposed to have gotten my truck back on Thursday. Body shop called and when they took it in for an alignment, they found more wrong with the suspension .
> 
> Now I won't get it back until Tuesday.
> 
> That will put it at 1 month since I was hit by the driver Ed instructor.


There has to be a more efficient way to keep the miles off it


----------



## NorthernProServ

MNPLOWCO said:


> New family member arrived yesterday.











Looks sweet!


----------



## NorthernProServ

Forecast looks like 3 days of fun again in a row


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA said:


> There has to be a more efficient way to keep the miles off it


I'd like them to make the payment too.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ said:


> Forecast looks like 3 days of fun again in a row


Mostly Monday at least...


----------



## Doughboy12

4:01 
3-0


----------



## Doughboy12

Doughboy12 said:


> 4:01
> 3-0


Goalie change.


----------



## Doughboy12

Wild are shooting 100% half way through the first.


----------



## Bill1090

Looks like quite an ice storm on the way.


----------



## 60Grit

00 gfs and 00nam both turned in opposite directions. Unit...help point a guy in the right direction?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

60Grit said:


> 00 gfs and 00nam both turned in opposite directions. Unit...help point a guy in the right direction?


NWS says they have no idea. Wait and see.


----------



## 60Grit

looks like the 00z nam took on the earlier gfs solution(think this happened a lot last year.. then it didn't verify).


----------



## unit28

60Grit said:


> 00 gfs and 00nam both turned in opposite directions. Unit...help point a guy in the right direction?


Ask jim, I got nothing


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28 said:


> Ask jim, I got nothing


As I am removing the rust from my unit-ese, I believe the translation is that nothing will happen on the north side, that it has moved south and Jim is under the gun (albeit from what I can tell, that isn't much).


----------



## unit28

They have 70% chance freezing rain

North metro is in on board with slight chance

In between has highest chance for blue snow

This ....-pac man -map is at noon monday

Freezing rain chances


----------



## unit28

The uppers are warm

Not getting cold until just below 800mb


----------



## CityGuy

-2 and partly cloudy

Down to 3 inches from 6 and ice


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy said:


> -2 and partly cloudy
> 
> Down to 3 inches from 6 and ice


That happens once they have a kid


----------



## MNPLOWCO

jimslawnsnow said:


> That happens once they have a kid


Ahhhhh hahahahaha!


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28 said:


> View attachment 169782
> They have 70% chance freezing rain
> 
> North metro is in on board with slight chance
> 
> In between has highest chance for blue snow
> 
> This ....-pac man -map is at noon monday
> 
> Freezing rain chances


Blue snow... sounds fun!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc said:


> Blue snow... sounds fun!


And wait til that crap freezes


----------



## Polarismalibu

Do you guys stick with the name brand plow fluid or run stuff from fleet farm or northern? My v is moving slower need to change it again I think


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu said:


> Do you guys stick with the name brand plow fluid or run stuff from fleet farm or northern? My v is moving slower need to change it again I think


Amsoil ATF


----------



## SnoFarmer

Any syenthic atf other than scamsoil.

While its drained you may as well clean the screen.


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu said:


> Do you guys stick with the name brand plow fluid or run stuff from fleet farm or northern? My v is moving slower need to change it again I think


I just went through this with my Fisher V which is basically a western V. If you have the ability and the time, pull the reservoir off after you drain it and clean out the filter screen. Then take and get just some regular winter Blended diesel fuel. Fill the reservoir and run it through all of the functions. Do that twice and then refill it with regular Merc/ Dex ATF, that is what I use for my plow fluid. My plow has never been quicker since I did this. I double checked with Michaels truck, my western fealer of choice, and diesel is considered an acceptable flushing fluid for flushing out all hydraulic valve bodieson any hydraulic systems.


----------



## NorthernProServ

So whats going on with this storm? I smell a bust


----------



## NorthernProServ

LOL Just put plow on and checked forecast, less then half both Monday/Monday night.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Winter Storm watch cancelled....Called it!


----------



## Doughboy12

Rain on Friday @40 degrees.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Doughboy12 said:


> Rain on Friday @40 degrees.


Little water to smooth out the ice!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Polarismalibu said:


> Do you guys stick with the name brand plow fluid or run stuff from fleet farm or northern? My v is moving slower need to change it again I think


I used Amsoil ATF for years mainly because I keep a drum of it in stock. Then a few years ago for the heck of it I bought a 5 gal pail of their ISO 22 hydraulic fluid. The stuff is like water. Been using it since


----------



## CityGuy

18° and partly cloudy

Total bust on this storm.


----------



## unit28

Give it till 730........pm


----------



## mnlefty

40 hrs of backflow tester certification class this week... wish me luck staying awake.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy said:


> 18° and partly cloudy
> 
> Total bust on this storm.


Warm ones usually are


----------



## unit28

mnlefty said:


> 40 hrs of backflow tester certification class this week... wish me luck staying awake.


Good ol' days


----------



## CityGuy

unit28 said:


> Give it till 730........pm


So I should expect a 2 am wake up call?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy said:


> So I should expect a 2 am wake up call?


For icing?? Probably.


----------



## unit28

Oh boy........


----------



## unit28

THIS AFTERNOON AND TONIGHT A WINTRY MIX OF PRECIPITATION WILL OCCUR THROUGH TONIGHT FROM SOUTH CENTRAL MINNESOTA INTO EAST CENTRAL MINNESOTA AND WESTERN WISCONSIN. THE POTENTIAL EXISTS FOR UP TO A TENTH OF AN INCH OF ICE ACCUMULATION WITH UP TO 2 INCHES OF SNOW AS WELL.


----------



## unit28




----------



## unit28




----------



## jimslawnsnow

29° and rain attm


----------



## unit28

One system......
Almost spans coast to coast


----------



## Polarismalibu

unit28 said:


> THIS AFTERNOON AND TONIGHT A WINTRY MIX OF PRECIPITATION WILL OCCUR THROUGH TONIGHT FROM SOUTH CENTRAL MINNESOTA INTO EAST CENTRAL MINNESOTA AND WESTERN WISCONSIN. THE POTENTIAL EXISTS FOR UP TO A TENTH OF AN INCH OF ICE ACCUMULATION WITH UP TO 2 INCHES OF SNOW AS WELL.


So there's a chance I might have to actually hook the plow up huh


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

unit28 said:


> THIS AFTERNOON AND TONIGHT A WINTRY MIX OF PRECIPITATION WILL OCCUR THROUGH TONIGHT FROM SOUTH CENTRAL MINNESOTA INTO EAST CENTRAL MINNESOTA AND WESTERN WISCONSIN. THE POTENTIAL EXISTS FOR UP TO A TENTH OF AN INCH OF ICE ACCUMULATION WITH UP TO 2 INCHES OF SNOW AS WELL.


Where did they say 2"? I only see it saying minor accumulations


----------



## unit28

Polarismalibu said:


> So there's a chance I might have to actually hook the plow up huh


Follow the RAP model


----------



## Polarismalibu

unit28 said:


> Follow the RAP model


Yeah i follow you lol. Idk where those models even are hahah


----------



## unit28

NICHOLS LANDSCA said:


> Where did they say 2"? I only see it saying minor accumulations


Minor is usually under 4"....

There's a couple hwo's posted by nws

That one above was posted at 120pm

Counties for that are here with in

NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE TWIN CITIES/CHANHASSEN MN 120 PM CST MON JAN 16 2017 MNZ060-062-063-065>070-073>078-082>085-091>093-WIZ015-016-023>028- 171100- HENNEPIN-RAMSEY-WASHINGTON-RENVILLE-MCLEOD-SIBLEY-CARVER-SCOTT- DAKOTA-REDWOOD-BROWN-NICOLLET-LE SUEUR-RICE-GOODHUE-WATONWAN- BLUE EARTH-WASECA-STEELE-MARTIN-FARIBAULT-FREEBORN-BARRON-RUSK- ST. CROIX-PIERCE-DUNN-PEPIN-CHIPPEWA-EAU CLAIRE- 120 PM CST MON JAN 16 2017

THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR PORTIONS OF CENTRAL MINNESOTA...EAST CENTRAL MINNESOTA...SOUTH CENTRAL MINNESOTA... SOUTHEAST MINNESOTA...SOUTHWEST MINNESOTA...NORTHWEST WISCONSIN AND WEST CENTRAL WISCONSIN.

.DAY ONE...THIS AFTERNOON AND TONIGHT A WINTRY MIX OF PRECIPITATION WILL OCCUR THROUGH TONIGHT FROM SOUTH CENTRAL MINNESOTA INTO EAST CENTRAL MINNESOTA AND WESTERN WISCONSIN. THE POTENTIAL EXISTS FOR UP TO A TENTH OF AN INCH OF ICE ACCUMULATION WITH UP TO 2 INCHES OF SNOW AS WELL.


----------



## unit28

Polarismalibu said:


> Yeah i follow you lol. Idk where those models even are hahah


Should be clear there tonight 
Check also wrf


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Every area that I checked on their local forecast. All around the cities. Is just patchy freezing drizzle.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Nothing north of 94 has any mention of snow.


----------



## unit28

http://forecast.weather.gov/wwamap/wwatxtget.php?cwa=mpx&wwa=winter weather advisory


----------



## Polarismalibu

Advisory now


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu said:


> Advisory now


Nothing for me. Must be Hennepin.


----------



## Bill1090

A bit of a shart show here.


----------



## banonea

Raining its ever loving rear end off and slicker than snot. Had to spread some sand on a few, the rest will wait till 3am


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Law enforcement called and said they are advising no travel due to road conditions. Duh!


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu said:


> Advisory now


Wow, think they changed the forecast about 15 times the last 48 hours


----------



## jimslawnsnow

School delayed 2 hours now


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Raining in Whitebear


----------



## Bill1090

People ice skating on the streets here.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090 said:


> People ice skating on the streets here.


Same here. Sleet or ice is falling. Not sure what to call it


----------



## IDST

St Louis Park all ice


----------



## NorthernProServ

IDST said:


> St Louis Park all ice


 I am seeing the same all over


----------



## IDST

NorthernProServ said:


> I am seeing the same all over


I hit my businesses that are open still. Gonna head back out around 2


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I hit some ramps in uptown. Other than that kind of waiting for it to stop here around midnight.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Sounds like Maple Grove, Plymouth, and Brooklyn Park are on the edge and clear for now...


----------



## Greenery

Drove through plymouth down to EP.
Just wet in plymouth until I crossed cty rd 6 where the roads got icy. Got progressively worse to EP where everything is white with no real depth.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

We have a 1/4" or less. Half is probably ice slush


----------



## CityGuy

30° and cloudy.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

This is kinda neat


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow said:


> This is kinda neat


..................


----------



## skorum03

We ended up doing nearly a full run here. 2" In spots, about 1.5" most places.


----------



## jimslawnsnow




----------



## SnoFarmer

And


Or


Why


Not


Just get an inverted?

Then you only need to drive in the snow one time going in the drive.
Then you don't need to go back to get the snow you plowed up.

Seems slower?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnoFarmer said:


> And
> 
> Or
> 
> Why
> 
> Not
> 
> Just get an inverted?
> 
> Then you only need to drive in the snow one time going in the drive.
> Then you don't need to go back to get the snow you plowed up.
> 
> Seems slower?


Inverteds still drag quite a bit of snow out that needs to be cleaned up. Inverteds you need to drive over the snow first leaving tracks and limiting it's use on larger snows unless you have a fairly big tractor that's can back over 2 foot or greater drifts and so on. IMO this blower is more versatile


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Fine time to clean the lot at target. Guy has a cat skid. It sounds like crap


----------



## Bill1090

Thoughts? Unit?


----------



## 60Grit

I would guess he's talking about next Thursday.


----------



## IDST

Just got a call @ 23:00 for salt. Anyone else?


----------



## 60Grit

Just got back from shakin some.


----------



## CityGuy

26° and partly cloudy


----------



## cbservicesllc

Slickery out there this morning...


----------



## SnoFarmer

jimslawnsnow said:


> Inverteds still drag quite a bit of snow out that needs to be cleaned up. Inverteds you need to drive over the snow first leaving tracks and limiting it's use on larger snows unless you have a fairly big tractor that's can back over 2 foot or greater drifts and so on. IMO this blower is more versatile


and with the one as i said, in the vid it shows him driving /packing snow going in and out of the drive.
the tractor in the vid is plowing snow into a pile at the end of the drive then blowing the pile then backing up a 2nd time & going over the drive a 2nd time.
this looks to take twice as long as a tractor with a inverted.

then when did we last have enough snow that would hinder the tractor that is shown?
i know a truck would be parked long before this tractor wood be.

2ft drifts dont even stop a plow truck how will they stop a a tractor?

and if I lived in pa, id fill the tires with calcium. and drive threw 5ft drifts.

jmo


----------



## andersman02

cbservicesllc said:


> Slickery out there this morning...


Pulled a guy out that went into off the off ramp on 77/old shakapee.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

SnoFarmer said:


> and with the one as i said, in the vid it shows him driving /packing snow going in and out of the drive.
> the tractor in the vid is plowing snow into a pile at the end of the drive then blowing the pile then backing up a 2nd time & going over the drive a 2nd time.
> this looks to take twice as long as a tractor with a inverted.
> 
> then when did we last have enough snow that would hinder the tractor that is shown?
> i know a truck would be parked long before this tractor wood be.
> 
> 2ft drifts dont even stop a plow truck how will they stop a a tractor?
> 
> and if I lived in pa, id fill the tires with calcium. and drive threw 5ft drifts.
> 
> jmo


I should have clarified a little more. A 35 hp compact will get stuck in 1 foot deep snow if the whole drive is covered that deep. Now a 50 or 60 hp would have that problem as they are bigger and have more weight. I'm not sure it would take twice as long. Inverted you drive over the snow then drag it out. This one if done right you should back in and drive back out then repeat. About the same as an inverted. What's nice with one is its more versatile. One could blow back piles while the inverted would be useless. Some HOA can not have trucks. There just is not enough room or some just don't want trucks but allow skids and so on. It's all in one's use I guess and preferences


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow said:


> I should have clarified a little more. A 35 hp compact will get stuck in 1 foot deep snow if the whole drive is covered that deep. Now a 50 or 60 hp would have that problem as they are bigger and have more weight. I'm not sure it would take twice as long. Inverted you drive over the snow then drag it out. This one if done right you should back in and drive back out then repeat. About the same as an inverted. What's nice with one is its more versatile. One could blow back piles while the inverted would be useless. Some HOA can not have trucks. There just is not enough room or some just don't want trucks but allow skids and so on. It's all in one's use I guess and preferences


Certainly an interesting design... A side by side comparison for a couple snowfalls would help.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc said:


> Certainly an interesting design... A side by side comparison for a couple snowfalls would help.


Titan in Shakapee is listed as a dealer. The same company makes an inverted blower as well. Has a back drag like normand. Would be nice to get a demo. With 40 Temps it's hard to think about the next snow.......whenever that'll be. I bet either blower will be 6k plus for the smallest one I bet


----------



## Polarismalibu

Anyone know of a stealth dealer around besides absolute trailers? Decided on what I want closest trailer I have found is in Columbia, Mo


----------



## CityGuy

33° a few clouds, areas of fog


----------



## mnlefty

jimslawnsnow said:


> Titan in Shakapee is listed as a dealer. The same company makes an inverted blower as well. Has a back drag like normand. Would be nice to get a demo. With 40 Temps it's hard to think about the next snow.......whenever that'll be. I bet either blower will be 6k plus for the smallest one I bet


There's quite a few on this site who have used the pxpl... many have found it to be maintenance intensive and it needs a big tractor to run effectively. It has its place, but for some it wasn't all they hoped. Also, the pxpl is going to be well up into the teens... $15000+ by the time it's on your tractor.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

mnlefty said:


> There's quite a few on this site who have used the pxpl... many have found it to be maintenance intensive and it needs a big tractor to run effectively. It has its place, but for some it wasn't all they hoped. Also, the pxpl is going to be well up into the teens... $15000+ by the time it's on your tractor.


I wasn't aware as I don't wonder much from this thread. 15k is a little excessive I think. With my deere stuff.....that's about as maintenance I can handle


----------



## djagusch

Polarismalibu said:


> Anyone know of a stealth dealer around besides absolute trailers? Decided on what I want closest trailer I have found is in Columbia, Mo


Call brian at central trailers in east bethel. He has a bunch on hand but orders coming in regularly. He owns his own trucking also so if it is ordered he gets it in quicker as he controls the trucking schedule.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Roads are slickery this morning


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu said:


> Anyone know of a stealth dealer around besides absolute trailers? Decided on what I want closest trailer I have found is in Columbia, Mo


They got them down here.


----------



## Polarismalibu

djagusch said:


> Call brian at central trailers in east bethel. He has a bunch on hand but orders coming in regularly. He owns his own trucking also so if it is ordered he gets it in quicker as he controls the trucking schedule.


I will give him a call!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090 said:


> They got them down here.


What dealer? There site has no dealer locator


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu said:


> What dealer? There site has no dealer locator


Auto Toy Trader in West Salem. It shows online they have an inventory.

http://autotoytrader.com/newtrailers.html


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090 said:


> Auto Toy Trader in West Salem. It shows online they have an inventory.
> 
> http://autotoytrader.com/newtrailers.html


Is there any other trailer dealer in La Crosse?


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Is there any other trailer dealer in La Crosse?


There's another in West Salem. Becker's. I think they have a few PJs and custom enclosed trailers I think. Polaris, you might want to check them out actually. I see a lot of them around. I guess guys really like them. I think you just Google Becker custom trailers.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090 said:


> Auto Toy Trader in West Salem. It shows online they have an inventory.
> 
> http://autotoytrader.com/newtrailers.html


Oh yeah I saw the one they had there or another dealer in town. Was hoping to not have a 5 hour drive one way if possible


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu said:


> Oh yeah I saw the one they had there or another dealer in town. Was hoping to not have a 5 hour drive one way if possible


Oh c'mon. It's such a nice drive!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow said:


> Roads are slickery this morning


Deja Vu......


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu said:


> Oh yeah I saw the one they had there or another dealer in town. Was hoping to not have a 5 hour drive one way if possible


It's not 5 hours, only like 3! Thumbs Up


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Oh c'mon. It's such a nice drive!!


#Scenic


----------



## CityGuy

34° and light rain


----------



## MNPLOWCO

It's nice to get these icy lots back to asphalt. I don't mind a fresh start. 

Sales and use tax year end due today. Write those checks with pride !!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

According to NWS, looks like we better get ready for some concrete pushing next Tue-Wed.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Looks like I'll be making a trip to Salem to grab a trailer tomorrow. Everyone else is 6-8 weeks out and higher price


----------



## djagusch

Polarismalibu said:


> Looks like I'll be making a trip to Salem to grab a trailer tomorrow. Everyone else is 6-8 weeks out and higher price


What are you getting?


----------



## Polarismalibu

djagusch said:


> What are you getting?


A stealth.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Make America Great Again!


----------



## banonea

Well, my u joint adventure turn out to be more involved. Had to do upper and lower ball joints on both sides, axle u joints on both front axles, a hub assembly on the drivers side ($457.00 with my discount) and all new shocks all the way around. Just shy of a grand in parts.

While we were in there, i dexided to do the trans and transfer drain and fill. Fluid alone was $120.00. 

And since we went this far, decided to do the 16 spark plugs (yes, i said 16) i had been dreading doing. Snapped one off in the block, but was able to get it out thank god. I now know why ford gets $700.00 to do them beacuse they SUCK!!!!!!!

All in all about $1500.00 in parts but i know i saved over $3000.00 off the dealer.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea said:


> Well, my u joint adventure turn out to be more involved. Had to do upper and lower ball joints on both sides, axle u joints on both front axles, a hub assembly on the drivers side ($457.00 with my discount) and all new shocks all the way around. Just shy of a grand in parts.
> 
> While we were in there, i dexided to do the trans and transfer drain and fill. Fluid alone was $120.00.
> 
> And since we went this far, decided to do the 16 spark plugs (yes, i said 16) i had been dreading doing. Snapped one off in the block, but was able to get it out thank god. I now know why ford gets $700.00 to do them beacuse they SUCK!!!!!!!
> 
> All in all about $1500.00 in parts but i know i saved over $3000.00 off the dealer.


Should be next to new for a while


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow said:


> Should be next to new for a while


It drives better. I always thought that the shakes was from the tires. I got a ABS code but i think that is the wiring, going to check it out tomorrow.


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea said:


> It drives better. I always thought that the shakes was from the tires. I got a ABS code but i think that is the wiring, going to check it out tomorrow.


The death wobble on those can be crazy


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu said:


> The death wobble on those can be crazy


Never had that, just a constant shake.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sounds like I'm supposed to get my truck back tomorrow. A month and 3 days since the accident.


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu said:


> A stealth.


Well let's see it!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Mistake lake is alright tonight


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090 said:


> Well let's see it!


Getting it tomorrow or early next week


----------



## CityGuy

34° fog and mist


----------



## jimslawnsnow

36° and rain. Wierd waking up hearing it rain in January. What a mess in the yard for the dog


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow said:


> 36° and rain. Wierd waking up hearing it rain in January. What a mess in the yard for the dog


Had some thunder here. Crazy.


----------



## NorthernProServ

This weather sucks, driveway is nothing but mud.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Simple task of a oil change superior can somehow screw something up. Broke the clips on the hood for the washer fluid.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu said:


> Simple task of a oil change superior can somehow screw something up. Broke the clips on the hood for the washer fluid.


Now you know not to go there for ANYTHING. When I had my F150, they put 14qts of oil in it for my oil change.

I believe CB will not touch foot in there either.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu said:


> Simple task of a oil change superior can somehow screw something up. Broke the clips on the hood for the washer fluid.


Their called Superior screw up for a reason.

Go see Ryan in Delano at Valvoline. He'll take care of you.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ said:


> Now you know not to go there for ANYTHING. When I had my F150, they put 14qts of oil in it for my oil change.
> 
> I believe CB will not touch foot in there either.


Regretfully, we still take our newer Super Duty's there (oil changes only) since they're under Warranty... Plus the Parts Department there is the bomb and I have a Fleet Account set up... Those are the only 2 things I do with them...


----------



## Polarismalibu

I usually never go there for anything. Was getting a low oil pressure warning coming on needed to get it in somewhere. I have always hated that place.


----------



## CityGuy

34° and fog


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Sounds like everyone will be in the concrete removal business in a few days


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow said:


> Sounds like everyone will be in the concrete removal business in a few days


Better than rain! #cantplowwater


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090 said:


> Better than rain! #cantplowwater


At least it will get everyone out of the house. It also gets the slow payers to pay


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow said:


> At least it will get everyone out of the house. It also gets the slow payers to pay


Now that all the ice is gone we can start fresh......


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like a general 1 to 4 on Tuesday into Wednesday. Mostly overnight.


----------



## Polarismalibu

It's raining touchdowns in Atlanta!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like NWS is lying and the cities are going to bear the brunt. 6" of 5:1 snow sure will be a blast.


----------



## Bill1090

Bano, I think your bad luck rubbed off on me. Went to do wheel bearings, brakes, and axle u joint on the truck and sh!t hit the fan.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Looks like NWS is lying and the cities are going to bear the brunt. 6" of 5:1 snow sure will be a blast.


I think you are mistaken on the definition of fun


----------



## banonea

Bill1090 said:


> Bano, I think your bad luck rubbed off on me. Went to do wheel bearings, brakes, and axle u joint on the truck and sh!t hit the fan.


good luck..........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Roads are lots are super slick where little to no salt is used


----------



## jimslawnsnow

It's snleeting out


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Looks like NWS is lying and the cities are going to bear the brunt. 6" of 5:1 snow sure will be a blast.


We have very different definitions of "fun"


----------



## Bill1090

banonea said:


> good luck..........


New kid at napa gave me pretty much all the wrong parts. I really hate stupid people.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090 said:


> New kid at napa gave me pretty much all the wrong parts. I really hate stupid people.


Did he came from bk or McDonald's?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Speaking of dumb people. Dad bought a new house. We moved into the farm house. Dad's ex woman sanded the texture walls smooth which was a plus. The one smooth room she used sand pain on. Now I have to grind that crap off and skim it with plaster. My son's room was textured. She sanded it smooth and painted half with sand paint and wall paper on the 0ther half. Wth was she thinking? And put chair rail in almost every room. I hate that stuff. At least it's been a slow winter to try to work on this crap. Oh yeah I have a kitchen full of wallpaper I need to take down. I don't think it's going to happen this season


----------



## Polarismalibu

Plows on it won't snow


----------



## banonea

Bill1090 said:


> New kid at napa gave me pretty much all the wrong parts. I really hate stupid people.


I know it makes a difference if it is solid or swing arm. They did it to me well.......


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu said:


> Plows on it won't snow


Throwing mine on this afternoon


----------



## Bill1090

Finally done. Took back the wrong parts and got the defective caliper swapped. Get home start to put the caliper on and it's the wrong side. Went to auto value quick and got the right one. Their quality of calipers are much better. I'm done with napa after all this.


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow said:


> Did he came from bk or McDonald's?


No idea. I don't know if he's smart enough to work at either of those places.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

What's gonna happen unit? This going to drift north? Or continue pretty much straight east?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Schaffer just said the snow is slowing down and being tugged south.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Schaffer just said the snow is slowing down and being tugged south.


At 6 on 5 I thought I heard him say it may nudge north a tad? Maybe I miss heard him? Or maybe there's been a change in the last 4 hours?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The latest NAM and GFS runs have moved the bulk of the snow a touch further south.


----------



## banonea

KTTC is calling for 5 to 8 here......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Don't pay attention to the HRRR and RAP if you want snow.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Ya, Good ole Sven says it drifting more South and the metro will get a smaller amount than forecasted yesterday.


----------



## CityGuy

31° and cloudy

Down to1 to 2 from 2 to 4 and after 3 am tonight.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Looks like it slowed down a bit. At least for me and bano. Amounts are still the same, just none during the day and more during the morning tomorrow. The timing will suck


----------



## Bill1090

NWS upgraded me to a warning.now. 6-8". Some higher amounts and 1" per hour rates


----------



## jimslawnsnow

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/grd/5973011077.html

That screams scam


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

jimslawnsnow said:


> https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/grd/5973011077.html
> 
> That screams scam


You should buy it and let us know


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow said:


> Looks like it slowed down a bit. At least for me and bano. Amounts are still the same, just none during the day and more during the morning tomorrow. The timing will suck


Looks like the heavy part will be done by midnight


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Don't pay attention to the HRRR and RAP if you want snow.


What's new, another bust.


----------



## banonea

The weather channel has the bulk from I90 south


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea said:


> Looks like the heavy part will be done by midnight


That's what I saw as well. The plan is to start early and see what it looks like at 6 or 7


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Ch5 has the metro at 1-3" with him saying the start time around 6pm but his map showed around midnight. Ch4 says 1-3" possible but her map showed less than an inch


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

My north side stuff is downtown about 1.5" on the hourly, by noon tomorrow.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA said:


> Ch5 has the metro at 1-3" with him saying the start time around 6pm but his map showed around midnight. Ch4 says 1-3" possible but her map showed less than an inch


Haha, love it when the words and pictures don't match!


----------



## Bill1090

Bano, looks like you're screwed.


----------



## banonea

Bill1090 said:


> Bano, looks like you're screwed.
> 
> View attachment 170128


With luck it will shift south a bit. I am preparing everything now, furlet th trucks, hook the plows, extra plow driver set, bought a new snowblower.........let it rip.


----------



## ringahding1

First time all season I have extra shovelers at my disposal.... Yard Bros, I sent ya two of my friends that have awesome leads for work.


----------



## skorum03

ringahding1 said:


> First time all season I have extra shovelers at my disposal.... Yard Bros, I sent ya two of my friends that have awesome leads for work.


Sweet, thank you.


----------



## CityGuy

Down to less than 1 and less 1. Looks like a salt run.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy said:


> Down to less than 1 and less 1. Looks like a salt run.


Dry air...............


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Just starting to snow lightly. Alot later than what was said


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow said:


> Just starting to snow lightly. Alot later than what was said


Same here. Still got all my guys meeting at 10 at the shop


----------



## jimslawnsnow

With just a dusting at almost 10pm I can't see the totals being where they say. We are meeting at 3am and I'm not sure we'll have even 3"


----------



## NorthernProServ

jimslawnsnow said:


> With just a dusting at almost 10pm I can't see the totals being where they say. We are meeting at 3am and I'm not sure we'll have even 3"


Not sure if I even need to set the alarm here. It looks to be pulling it's self apart on radar.


----------



## NorthernProServ

CityGuy said:


> Down to less than 1 and less 1. Looks like a salt run.


We'd be lucky if we get that at this point


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

I'm heading out at 3-3:30 to look. Won't be able to tell from my house


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Not a flake here in Minnetonka. ( except me )


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's just kinda floating whichever way on radar. Looks like quite a bit is coming back east to west.

Got a couple of guys coming in at 3:30. Other than that...... Just wait I guess.


----------



## millsaps118

Not a speck in Elk River


----------



## jimslawnsnow

2" on the nose here so far.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Very light drizzle in Lindstrom.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Very light drizzle in Lindstrom.


That's a good start


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

I have a dusting here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I guess it is kind of white in Forest Lake.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Anyone have eyes in St. Paul?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1/8" in Lino Lakes.


----------



## CityGuy

30° and a dusting to maybe 1/4.


----------



## ringahding1

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> 1/8" in Lino Lakes.


Same in Stillwater


----------



## wenzelosllc

White in little canada. Barely enough to measure. Sliding to stops at intersections


----------



## wenzelosllc

Should add that the salt is keeping freeway clear


----------



## jimslawnsnow

About 2 1/2 here. Only 1/2" in 2 hours. Looks like about 4" on the patio furniture


----------



## 60Grit

1/2" in Jordan. 1/4" Shakopee...pretty slick, though.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

This would sure be nice to just dump some salt


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA said:


> This would sure be nice to just dump some salt


Already started. Looks like it's sagging south from Forest Lake now. Barely snowing here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1/4" in Hugo.


----------



## IDST

my hourly shows another inch by noon St. louis park. 3/4 to an inch right now snowing pretty good


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1/2" in Vadnais Heights.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

1 inch Eden P at prairie center Dr and valley view. With a tape. And double checked and got 1.5 in another part of the lot.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

1 1/2 inch in Minnetonka at 7 and Williston. With a tape.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Still not at 1/2" in Lino Lakes. About 1/3".


----------



## wizardsr

It must have still been above freezing when the snow started, as it's super slick underneath! Pretty consistent measurements from St Louis Park to Plymouth and Brooklyn Park, 1.5" everywhere I measured. It would be an easy plow if it weren't for the ice underneath...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1" at Lake Johanna.


----------



## TKLAWN

Solid 2in here


----------



## CityGuy

Maybe an inch ne end of the county.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Put a deposit on the enclosed trailer Saturday for them to hold it till I could get there. Just got a email they sold the cafing thing


----------



## Bill1090

We had anywhere from 2" in town to 7" on the hill tops.


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu said:


> Put a deposit on the enclosed trailer Saturday for them to hold it till I could get there. Just got a email they sold the cafing thing


Oh geez. How does that work?


----------



## andersman02

Easy push for resi


----------



## CityGuy

27° and cloudy


----------



## SnoFarmer

a skiff....
25*
cloudy


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090 said:


> Oh geez. How does that work?


They sold it, told be they can order another and get it in 6-8 weeks and I get to wait for my refund to go back on my card. Won't be buying from them that's for sure. Might have to give up on the stealth and go a different route


----------



## TKLAWN

Polarismalibu said:


> They sold it, told be they can order another and get it in 6-8 weeks and I get to wait for my refund to go back on my card. Won't be buying from them that's for sure. Might have to give up on the stealth and go a different route


Pfifers?
Been looking at stealths myself, just so I know?


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu said:


> They sold it, told be they can order another and get it in 6-8 weeks and I get to wait for my refund to go back on my card. Won't be buying from them that's for sure. Might have to give up on the stealth and go a different route


How about a RC ?, that's what we have. Got it from M&G, nice and close to you.


----------



## Polarismalibu

TKLAWN said:


> Pfifers?
> Been looking at stealths myself, just so I know?


Yep.


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ said:


> How about a RC ?, that's what we have. Got it from M&G, nice and close to you.


There pretty much the same as the stealth. They didn't have any just called them


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu said:


> There pretty much the same as the stealth. They didn't have any just called them


Now that I think about it, we had to order ours too.


----------



## banonea

anyone else get Charlie horses in your throttle foot. got them the last 2 storms. BTW, yes, it sucked to push.


----------



## CityGuy

19° and cloudy


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu said:


> They sold it, told be they can order another and get it in 6-8 weeks and I get to wait for my refund to go back on my card. Won't be buying from them that's for sure. Might have to give up on the stealth and go a different route


That sucks! What dealer?


----------



## Snow Captain

$ 7k for a 10' Arctic Sectional, 10" Virnig pusher, and a Bobcat V-plow...Used, but not heavy use. This a good buy ?


----------



## banonea

Snow Captain said:


> $ 7k for a 10' Arctic Sectional, 10" Virnig pusher, and a Bobcat V-plow...Used, but not heavy use. This a good buy ?


In my opinion, yes. But it does depend upon what year and how big the skid loader is


----------



## Snow Captain

banonea said:


> In my opinion, yes. But it does depend upon what year and how big the skid loader is


2016 Bobcat S650. Will it do the job ?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snow Captain said:


> $ 7k for a 10' Arctic Sectional, 10" Virnig pusher, and a Bobcat V-plow...Used, but not heavy use. This a good buy ?


That 10 inch pusher might be on the small side.


----------



## Snow Captain

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> That 10 inch pusher might be on the small side.


Doing this Walmart with the goofy islands, I would maybe go up to 12', but 10' should be suffice.


----------



## Snow Captain

Snow Captain said:


> Doing this Walmart with the goofy islands, I would maybe go up to 12', but 10' should be suffice.


Actually its 9'3"


----------



## CityGuy

Snow Captain said:


> $ 7k for a 10' Arctic Sectional, 10" Virnig pusher, and a Bobcat V-plow...Used, but not heavy use. This a good buy ?


Let me ask you this, does the Virning have the hydraulic folding wings? If so would that be more productive than a standard box plow?

Not an expert just asking.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy said:


> Let me ask you this, does the Virning have the hydraulic folding wings? If so would that be more productive than a standard box plow?
> 
> Not an expert just asking.


I would like a viring on a CUT for residential and townhouses. I don't think the configuration would work though


----------



## Snow Captain

CityGuy said:


> Let me ask you this, does the Virning have the hydraulic folding wings? If so would that be more productive than a standard box plow?
> 
> Not an expert just asking.


Standard box plow


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Snow Captain said:


> Standard box plow


.......................


----------



## TKLAWN

Snow Captain said:


> Standard box plow


Buy the package,it's worth it.
Try them out and see which one works best for your application and sell the other two.


----------



## Snow Captain

TKLAWN said:


> Buy the package,it's worth it.
> Try them out and see which one works best for your application and sell the other two.


Anybody interested in the other 2 ?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snow Captain said:


> Anybody interested in the other 2 ?


As always, depends on price.


----------



## CityGuy

26° and cloudy


----------



## cbservicesllc

Snow Captain said:


> $ 7k for a 10' Arctic Sectional, 10" Virnig pusher, and a Bobcat V-plow...Used, but not heavy use. This a good buy ?


Depending on condition, sure seems like it!


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> As always, depends on price.


This... Let us know which you'really looking to sell


----------



## banonea

Time to go work on the skid. Manage to break the quick attach plate in 3 spots. It was welded before I bought it, but they did a horrible job and that is ware it broke.........let the fun begin.


----------



## banonea

When i do it i do it good.........


----------



## banonea

Bot sides.......


----------



## MNPLOWCO

banonea said:


> Bot sides.......


Geez, what where you lifting to do that?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

MNPLOWCO said:


> Geez, what where you lifting to do that?


It's bano. Nough said


----------



## MNPLOWCO

jimslawnsnow said:


> It's bano. Nough said


Touché


----------



## banonea

MNPLOWCO said:


> Touché


You say that like i beat on my gear........:laugh:


----------



## banonea

Someone welded it before and it was a bad job. It finally had enough and let loose. Thank god i got my clean ups done and was at the shop when it happen


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I apologize for having a decent winter and don't really have tales of woe to pump up the post count here.


----------



## 60Grit

banonea said:


> Bot sides.......


Yikesters....I'd be calling around for a used one in decent shape. There's a few guys in the state that probably have one if you do some searching (smith something in rice, mn...honest al's in shakopee...another place in wi somewhere).

...but I'm also looking forward to your after pics..


----------



## MNPLOWCO

banonea said:


> You say that like i beat on my gear........:laugh:


Oh contraire, let's just say you have a certain zest for life and a bit of derring-do in you. Cheers Bro !


----------



## banonea

60Grit said:


> Yikesters....I'd be calling around for a used one in decent shape. There's a few guys in the state that probably have one if you do some searching (smith something in rice, mn...honest al's in shakopee...another place in wi somewhere).
> 
> ...but I'm also looking forward to your after pics..


I have been trying to find a skid junk yard. Is there ine in the area?


----------



## banonea

MNPLOWCO said:


> Oh contraire, let's just say you have a certain zest for life and a bit of derring-do in you. Cheers Bro !


Get-er done at all cost.....

BTW, was the cable the issue with the plow?


----------



## MNPLOWCO

banonea said:


> Get-er done at all cost.....
> 
> BTW, was the cable the issue with the plow?


Yes, it was the truck side plug (female positive ). Wire brushed it again...much more aggressively than previous attempts. Dialectic on it and it works well. However, it looks a little worn so I probably should and will replace it after this season. Thanks.


----------



## CityGuy

25° and cloudy


----------



## TKLAWN

It's over Johnny.


----------



## djagusch

banonea said:


> I have been trying to find a skid junk yard. Is there ine in the area?


So the plate new from bobcat is going to run about 1200. Ebay has weld able ears to replace the area that is cracked up. That's a clean option. Just welding it up if possible is an option. I also know tristate bobcat in hudson. Has 2 used ones, call ryan on that. One had oblong pin holes that bushings could be made. The other had some cracking but wasn't torn up.

Last year I noticed some cracks and had it welded up (it had been welded before). It's due to slight flexing over the years. Need higher hours to actually see it typically.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

According to accu weather, we have only February left for snow removal


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN said:


> It's over Johnny.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow said:


> According to accu weather, we have only February left for snow removal


Pretty much the same as the previous two years.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN said:


> It's over Johnny.


Who is Johnny? And what exactly is over?

Because it sure ain't winter. Have you been outside today?


----------



## banonea

Bill1090 said:


> Bano, I think your bad luck rubbed off on me. Went to do wheel bearings, brakes, and axle u joint on the truck and sh!t hit the fan.


did you do both? I just had to replace the drivers side today....,...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Sent a email to a customer who is 3 weeks past due last night. Got a reply just left for vacation will be back in 10 days and can take care of you. Idiots


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

banonea said:


> I have been trying to find a skid junk yard. Is there ine in the area?


Farm rite in Dassel


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu said:


> Sent a email to a customer who is 3 weeks past due last night. Got a reply just left for vacation will be back in 10 days and can take care of you. Idiots


3 weeks??? Pfft....


----------



## CityGuy

22° and cloudy


----------



## CityGuy

Light snow in Otsego. Dusting on the ground.


----------



## Greenery

I've got a dusting here also.


----------



## Bill1090

banonea said:


> did you do both? I just had to replace the drivers side today....,...


Only did the right front for now.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> I apologize for having a decent winter and don't really have tales of woe to pump up the post count here.


Still plenty of time left!


----------



## banonea

Bill1090 said:


> Only did the right front for now.


Plan the other in less than 2 weeks........


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> 3 weeks??? Pfft....


When your on a monthly contract there is no excuse to be late. 3 weeks on a net 45 just makes me mad


----------



## Bill1090

banonea said:


> Plan the other in less than 2 weeks........


That's crazy. I was just saying yesterday that I thought the drivers side was going bad now.


----------



## Bill1090

You gun guys... I'm looking for a new gun safe. I just have a wooden Walmart special right now. I'm looking for something with some fire resistance, can hold 10-14 long guns, some hand guns, and still have some storage for ammo. Any suggestions? I saw a Stack On yesterday, but it just didn't seem like any room inside of it.


----------



## Doughboy12

Bill1090 said:


> You gun guys... I'm looking for a new gun safe. I just have a wooden Walmart special right now. I'm looking for something with some fire resistance, can hold 10-14 long guns, some hand guns, and still have some storage for ammo. Any suggestions? I saw a Stack On yesterday, but it just didn't seem like any room inside of it.


There is one (Stack-on) sitting at MN Home Outlet.... holds 60-80. I believe it is there for half price. has the door pockets and tons of SPACE for all your needs and a few bodies as well...
I can check on it later this week if you want?
Needs some vacuuming and very minor repairs to some of the inside but it is new and all there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1/2" in WBL. It is not going anywhere fast.


----------



## CityGuy

Plowed them off this morning. Must have been close to an inch.


----------



## Bill1090

Doughboy12 said:


> There is one (Stack-on) sitting at MN Home Outlet.... holds 60-80. I believe it is there for half price. has the door pockets and tons of SPACE for all your needs and a few bodies as well...
> I can check on it later this week if you want?
> Needs some vacuuming and very minor repairs to some of the inside but it is new and all there.


That's would be great. Don't go making a special trip or anything though.


----------



## Bill1090

Dusting at best here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Pretty decent moisture by Grand Forks headed this way.


----------



## CityGuy

So what are the models hinting at for amounts in Saturday? Not that I trust them this far out.


----------



## skorum03

for the guys that snowmobile, whats the best place to work with in the metro? Been looking at them for a while now and see some of the deals out there


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone been out and about and seen measurements?


----------



## andy34

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Anyone been out and about and seen measurements?


About 3/4" white bear lake on my driveway...no salt residue. Deck has 5/8 and melting


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Anyone been out and about and seen measurements?


Just wet and glossy looking in Minnetonka.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Just looked at the temp. 37 out. So just wet.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Anyone been out and about and seen measurements?


5-6" here....

....I'm a "bit" further north than the home base though. I'm even past snowfarmer by a good poke.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

1/2" here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I guess I will never understand why it's so hard to keep your phone on.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

2 trucks, no drivers
No operator for the tractor.
Small tractor, operator busted the passenger window, now the tractor is dead. Doesn't run. 

Awesome.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

New Brighton 1/4"


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Still nothing but wet here.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

1/2" Vadnais heights


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> 2 trucks, no drivers
> No operator for the tractor.
> Small tractor, operator busted the passenger window, now the tractor is dead. Doesn't run.
> 
> Awesome.


Wasn't it just a few posts back you were apologizing for no stories this year...
#jinx


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12 said:


> Wasn't it just a few posts back you were apologizing for no stories this year...
> #jinx


Yeah, you should have felt the gut feeling I did when I hit post on that.


----------



## CityGuy

34° and cloudy


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Just got home, down to 1/4" now


----------



## skorum03

1/2"-3/4" here


----------



## CityGuy

Holy icy roads batman.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

CityGuy said:


> Holy icy roads batman.


I got called to service a couple of commercial accounts. I guess it wasn't just wet. Salt/sand big time.


----------



## skorum03

These last few storms have been timed horribly.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

36° partly sunny and dry down this way


----------



## banonea

Almost 40 here. Been out scrape in parking lots all day stuff been scraping up pretty good


----------



## banonea

Add this tonthe list of **** that is making it very hard to quit smoking ........


----------



## Semi-Crazy

banonea said:


> Add this tonthe list of **** that is making it very hard to quit smoking ........


Ouch!


----------



## banonea

Semi-Crazy said:


> Ouch!


That wasent quite the words i was using at the time.......


----------



## Semi-Crazy

is it just me or is this narrow band slicing through Taylors Falls from Brainerd going to amount to something? coming down pretty good for last hour!


----------



## Semi-Crazy

banonea said:


> That wasent quite the words i was using at the time.......


broke the cylinder too! what you hit?


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Hailing pellets in Minnetonka.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea said:


> Add this tonthe list of **** that is making it very hard to quit smoking ........


Oops...............


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Hail pellets stopped and melted all in 5 mins.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

banonea said:


> Add this tonthe list of **** that is making it very hard to quit smoking ........


Those Fishers are pretty bullet proof. Not curb proof.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like we will be plowing again in the Northeast Metro.


----------



## Semi-Crazy

posted about an hour or so ago


----------



## cbservicesllc

skorum03 said:


> These last few storms have been timed horribly.


Thought you were free of this godforesaken industry!!


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Looks like we will be plowing again in the Northeast Metro.


1/8 heavy snow blasted through here but gone in and out in 5 mins. Nothing here for tonight.


----------



## TKLAWN

MNPLOWCO said:


> 1/8 heavy snow blasted through here but gone in and out in 5 mins. Nothing here for tonight.


One last wave coming.


----------



## CityGuy

Sneeting here now. Sounds like small hail on windows and roads are white.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

2.5" in Lindstrom.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

TKLAWN said:


> One last wave coming.


Can't see it. My futurecasts don't show it. Is it developing?


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> 2.5" in Lindstrom.


Geez. It didn't look like you were going to get that much.


----------



## TKLAWN

MNPLOWCO said:


> Can't see it. My futurecasts don't show it. Is it developing?


Small blob just blew through here, picked up 1/4 inch doesn't look like it will melt.


----------



## CityGuy

Roads are snow/sleet covered and turning icy underneith.


----------



## banonea

Semi-Crazy said:


> broke the cylinder too! what you hit?


Fairly sure it was cracked and just finally broke


----------



## banonea

MNPLOWCO said:


> Those Fishers are pretty bullet proof. Not curb proof.


It has been till this. It can be fixed, just this month has been rough for repairs......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea said:


> It has been till this. It can be fixed, just this month has been rough for repairs......


Imagine how rough it would have been if we would have had a busy winter


----------



## Bill1090

It can stop snowing anytime now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Did it stop? We just finished from the 2" that magically appeared this afternoon . Now I gotta go get my tractor with the busted out door which now has a cab full of snow.


----------



## CityGuy

18° few clouds and windy.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Suns out, guns out! :gunsfiring:


----------



## Polarismalibu

Crap, just realized I need tabs for everything today.


----------



## Semi-Crazy

Polarismalibu said:


> Crap, just realized I need tabs for everything today.


that makes 2 of us!


----------



## Semi-Crazy

Polarismalibu said:


> Crap, just realized I need tabs for everything today.


wait, we've got till the END of Februaury!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Technically, you have until the 10th of March.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I need tabs for four trucks a Dodge Durango and three trailers. At least all the trucks are one tons.

I should have bought the wife's car in August. What was I thinking?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Technically, you have until the 10th of March.


Depends on the cop


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Sad thing is all business related tabs combined are less than the wife's expedition


----------



## NorthernProServ

jimslawnsnow said:


> Sad thing is all business related tabs combined are less than the wife's expedition


Tell me about it, wife's car was 280.00


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Technically, you have until the 10th of March.


I heard that's a myth


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Technically, you have until the 10th of March.


Technically you have till the 28th to purchase and until the 10th to put them on.
Fact from the wife that works at the DMV.


----------



## 60Grit

Think they did away with the grace period for a couple years a decade or so ago and it still confuses some what the law is today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'll just leave the plows on, and snow in front of the license plate in back. that gets me to mid March.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> I'll just leave the plows on, and snow in front of the license plate in back. that gets me to mid March.


Thats what i do......


----------



## Polarismalibu

Semi-Crazy said:


> wait, we've got till the END of Februaury!


Yep realized that after I got them all lol


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow said:


> Sad thing is all business related tabs combined are less than the wife's expedition


My one ton and 5 trailers 2 replacement plates only $270 can't even complain. Apparently you can do 3 year tabs on trailers now too.


----------



## CityGuy

7° and clear


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu said:


> My one ton and 5 trailers 2 replacement plates only $270 can't even complain. Apparently you can do 3 year tabs on trailers now too.


3 years on trailers? I'll have to check that out. Kinda silly to pay $18 every year


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow said:


> 3 years on trailers? I'll have to check that out. Kinda silly to pay $18 every year


It's a new thing this year apparently. I just did the one year since I have to go get the truck ones every year anyways but the option is there


----------



## Semi-Crazy

Polarismalibu said:


> It's a new thing this year apparently. I just did the one year since I have to go get the truck ones every year anyways but the option is there


do you save any money going three years or does it come out the same, otherwise I'm with you, easier to just remember every year than trucks only this year, this year trucks and this trailer, .....


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN said:


> Technically you have till the 28th to purchase and until the 10th to put them on.
> Fact from the wife that works at the DMV.


Nice! Insider Info!


----------



## Semi-Crazy

NorthernProServ said:


> Tell me about it, wife's car was 280.00


that's still cheap, our road tractors/Semi's are in the $1,900-$2,200 range apiece(based on percentage of miles they travel in MN) times 5 Semi's I own every February, plus they hit us up for another $550 per truck Heavy Vehicle Road Use Tax(even though my plates are already Tabs are already paid for 80,000 lbs) every August! Talk about a racket!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Semi-Crazy said:


> do you save any money going three years or does it come out the same, otherwise I'm with you, easier to just remember every year than trucks only this year, this year trucks and this trailer, .....


I Don't think it was any savings


----------



## Polarismalibu

Semi-Crazy said:


> that's still cheap, our road tractors/Semi's are in the $1,900-$2,200 range apiece(based on percentage of miles they travel in MN) times 5 Semi's I own every February, plus they hit us up for another $550 per truck Heavy Vehicle Road Use Tax(even though my plates are already Tabs are already paid for 80,000 lbs) every August! Talk about a racket!


We used o/o or leased trucks. A lot less headache but we ran teams so the expense of the lease worked out.


----------



## Bill1090

Not really sure what Novak is seeing for next week?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090 said:


> Not really sure what Novak is seeing for next week?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> View attachment 170328


The Euro is a little less.


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Technically, you have until the 10th of March.


Wrong.....


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> View attachment 170328


Cafe that!


----------



## SnoFarmer

Interesting,

Local guy has gone as Crawled out on a limb saying 1"-7"


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> View attachment 170328


That cafe better start going north!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090 said:


> That cafe better start going north!


It's a week out. Either you, bano or will be in the bullseye with a southern shift or the metro will get a dusting from a north shift. I have no data to back this up. Just going from past events like this. And the amounts will be probably half that. Now if if they were say a couple quick inches, watch out


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow said:


> It's a week out. Either you, bano or will be in the bullseye with a southern shift or the metro will get a dusting from a north shift. I have no data to back this up. Just going from past events like this. And the amounts will be probably half that. Now if if they were say a couple quick inches, watch out


Or like us on Monday, when I got home at 11:30 and went to take a nap. There is a tenth of an inch of snow in the forecast. At 3 o'clock we had two and a half inches more.


----------



## Polarismalibu

The drive to Salem sucks


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu said:


> The drive to Salem sucks


Because you're going to the wrong town. You are supposed to be going to West Salem. Much closer than Salem.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm surprised unit hasn't chimed in about the above??


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Because you're going to the wrong town. You are supposed to be going to West Salem. Much closer than Salem.


That's where I was going lol


----------



## TKLAWN

Polarismalibu said:


> The drive to Salem sucks


Phifers get you what you wanted?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> I'm surprised unit hasn't chimed in about the above??


Speaking of unit, he hasn't posted in a while about anything. Hope all is ok


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow said:


> Speaking of unit, he hasn't posted in a while about anything. Hope all is ok


I was kinda putting out the unit "bat signal"


----------



## jimslawnsnow

First time doing payroll with child support deductions wasn't as bad as I thought


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow said:


> First time doing payroll with child support deductions wasn't as bad as I thought


Its not hard, just dont forget to send it. Former employee/friend of mine worked for a bar that did that a few times. Third time they put the bar owner in jail. Owner was a 65 year old woman and they didnt care........


----------



## Deershack

Did something happen to SSS? Haven't seen him in a long time.


----------



## Semi-Crazy

Polarismalibu said:


> We used o/o or leased trucks. A lot less headache but we ran teams so the expense of the lease worked out.


I know, we've looked into that, one of ours is a Team also, but every time I run the numbers, less headache always equalled less profit, I do 95% of our ow repairs even on the Semis, and 100% of the maintenance. Shops are getting upwards of $140 an hour labor rate, plus its almost always quicker turnaround to just take care of it myself, justifies having my heated shop, and That's how I end up being able to support our vacation addiction, LOL!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea said:


> Its not hard, just dont forget to send it. Former employee/friend of mine worked for a bar that did that a few times. Third time they put the bar owner in jail. Owner was a 65 year old woman and they didnt care........


The state/government doesn't care about anyone except their selves. What I am planning on doing is write his check and write the deduction check at the same time and send it in


----------



## Semi-Crazy

jimslawnsnow said:


> The state/government doesn't care about anyone except their selves. What I am planning on doing is write his check and write the deduction check at the same time and send it in


you can do it all online, save yourself the headache and postage, and + you'll have instant confirmation. wife does it for our payroll


----------



## CityGuy

5° and a few clouds


----------



## MNPLOWCO

The sun has almost set. ( just covering the
9+ hours of dead air) Carry on.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We need SnowGuy73 back to post "that'll change" constantly.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Only $620.66 to replace a door on a John Deere 3039r.


----------



## CityGuy

MNPLOWCO said:


> The sun has almost set. ( just covering the
> 9+ hours of dead air) Carry on.


Sorry I was busy filling potholes today. There is plenty of them and likely to get worse.


----------



## CityGuy

Wow has this warm, cold, rain cycle taken its toll on the roads. Big slabs of asphalt moving around.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Only $620.66 to replace a door on a John Deere 3039r.


Not terrible. One gear in the gear box for the auger and blower is 800. It's 900 for the whole gear box with new shafts and all assembled. Go figure. On the 59 front blower


----------



## CityGuy

19° and cloudy


----------



## CityGuy

Looks like more rain and ice than snow for Tuesday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy said:


> Looks like more rain and ice than snow for Tuesday.


All snow for me.


----------



## banonea

I know its a ways out, but what are thoughts of the first week of March. Wife and i are thinking about going to Vegas for 4 days. First winter vacation I have taken since i started plowing for myself, over 10 years.


----------



## Deershack

Oakdale Gun Club is looking for sand/salt service. While I use to do this, my medical condition won't presently allow me. Either contact them directly or let me know and I will get the contact info.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

The weather channel went from 90% for Tuesdays snow to 60%, now to 50% and from 1-3 inches.... now at less than 1 inch of snow. Accu weather had us at 74% with 2-4 inches for storm total. So the official spread is less than 1 inch to 4 inches. Throwing darts at the board again.


----------



## CityGuy

18° and cloudy


----------



## jimslawnsnow

WTF. The weather channel has 47° for a high on 2-18


----------



## jimslawnsnow

And weather bug has 48° for this Friday. So much for 6 weeks of winter


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow said:


> And weather bug has 48° for this Friday. So much for 6 weeks of winter


The other foot will drop, just wait.


----------



## Greenery

:clapping:This is my kinda winter.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea said:


> The other foot will drop, just wait.


Or we'll be doing lawn work in march again


----------



## Greenery

Negative on the lawn work in march.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Greenery said:


> Negative on the lawn work in march.


Really! April 1-15is my only off contract time during the year. : ( don't want to start Spring that early.


----------



## CityGuy

Chances are dwindling by the hour. Looking like a bust again.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Down to 1.1 on the hourly.


----------



## TKLAWN

Looks like salt if anything here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Presalting.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery said:


> :clapping:This is my kinda winter.


Yeah love my Polaris dust collector


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu said:


> Yeah love my Polaris dust collector


Almost thought about taking my bike out today.......


----------



## MNPLOWCO

OK. That was worth watching.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO said:


> OK. That was worth watching.


Channel 4 weather? Where she says the cities gets a trace?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

It's funny how a couple days ago everyone was supposed to several inches and now barely a flake. 5 showed really nothing remotely close to the metro and maybe some rain for bano and I


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu said:


> Yeah love my Polaris dust collector


Gotta go to the snow.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Channel 4 weather? Where she says the cities gets a trace?


Actually, It was the Superbowl. It was actually worth watching. The commercials, however, we not. Halftime show went off well. Being an "old guy" it's not my kind of music but it was done well and produced very nicely.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Down to 40% probability of a "wintery mix" with no accumulation totals for tomorrows "STORM". Looks like me and Groundhogs Day Punxsutawney Phil can go back to sleep for another 6 weeks.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO said:


> Down to 40% probability of a "wintery mix" with no accumulation totals for tomorrows "STORM". Looks like me and Groundhogs Day Punxsutawney Phil can go back to sleep for another 6 weeks.


Remember, below 50℅ and NWS doesn't post totals, you need to look at the hourly.

My St. Anthony stuff is at .2" now, my stuff out by me is at .8".

Looks like I'd better go get another pallet of salt.


----------



## CityGuy

17° and clear


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Day 2 of a stomach virus


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

jimslawnsnow said:


> Day 2 of a stomach virus


Then I'm sure you're on the no snow bandwagon


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow said:


> Day 2 of a stomach virus


Others have the same.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NICHOLS LANDSCA said:


> Then I'm sure you're on the no snow bandwagon


Yeah. Normally I would be all for the snow since we've only done the route 5 times this year. My one employee is on day 4 and is better today


----------



## CityGuy

Radar shows some precipitation anyone getting anything?


----------



## millsaps118

Anyone catch this?
http://www.kare11.com/news/crime/skid-loader-heist-caught-on-camera/401232494


----------



## Camden

millsaps118 said:


> Anyone catch this?
> http://www.kare11.com/news/crime/skid-loader-heist-caught-on-camera/401232494


Wow! That's some clear video. That truck is easily identifiable.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery said:


> Gotta go to the snow.


To hard this year with the little one. Lots of time in the ice house


----------



## NorthernProServ

millsaps118 said:


> Anyone catch this?
> http://www.kare11.com/news/crime/skid-loader-heist-caught-on-camera/401232494


They had sold it mid season becase it don't Snow in this cafe town any more!!

Hope they have the right insurance for it.


----------



## millsaps118

NorthernProServ said:


> They had sold it mid season becase it don't Snow in this cafe town any more!!
> 
> Hope they have the right insurance for it.


Or they sold it to upgrade with their surplus of money due to the lack of snow and having a few accounts on contract? Eitherway, it's crazy how ballsy these thieves are to roll up and grind the lock off then load up and drive off like it was just another day in the office.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

millsaps118 said:


> Or they sold it to upgrade with their surplus of money due to the lack of snow and having a few accounts on contract? Eitherway, it's crazy how ballsy these thieves are to roll up and grind the lock off then load up and drive off like it was just another day in the office.


Some people like short cuts.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I know of 2 pieces of stolen equipment down here. One was a Allis Chalmers 25hp or so tractor the state owned. Another is still backhoe. It was taken from a dealer. I'm not sure if it was dealer owned or customer in for repairs. The guy who took it also stole tractor parts from the case dealer on 35. He only had to pay restitution and a life ban from the place. 

Point is, I bet stolen stuff is all around every one


----------



## Semi-Crazy

Greenery said:


> :clapping:This is my kinda winter.


me too! everybody that complains about "Global Warming" obviously has never spent a Winter in Minnesota, let alone they're whole life!


----------



## Greenery

Any slick spots out there?


----------



## wizardsr

Dry so far in North St Paul...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dry in the far north metro.


----------



## mn-bob

Dry **** Rapids, Champlin & Blaine so far .


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The county is out salting nothing here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Very light drizzle in Forest Lake. State is out salting here. Someone salted the crap out of Wal-Mart.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Very light drizzle in Forest Lake. State is out salting here. Someone salted the crap out of Wal-Mart.


Most likely got yelled at for last week's ice/snow storm. Nothing to speak of up this way.


----------



## wizardsr

Starting to turn slick now in Brooklyn Park, we're headed out.


----------



## CityGuy

24° and cloudy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just got done pouring rain just north of Forest Lake.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's about as slick as a freshly cleaned Wendy's floor here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Rain in Lino Lakes / Hugo.


----------



## mn-bob

Ice and sleet coonrapids


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Parking lots are glare ice at 35W/23.


----------



## CityGuy

Misting in Otsego. Roads are just wet.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

I said screw it at 10pm and salted everything. There was a fine mist that started around 1am. My deck was slick when I got home and let out the new puppy. Now the deck is like sandpaper, sleet/ice pellets stuck to it


----------



## banonea

We got nothing here.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea said:


> We got nothing here.....


Same...................


----------



## Bill1090

banonea said:


> We got nothing here.....


Same. Didn't even freeze last night.


----------



## CityGuy

Slick spots all over. Salted everything. Now waiting on round 2 to get here. St. Cloud to Wilmer on radar now.


----------



## andersman02

Pretty slick here. Had someone slip and crack their head at one of our places, luckily it wasnt an area we salt. Anything that normally gets salt was wet, did it all again anyways.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy said:


> Slick spots all over. Salted everything. Now waiting on round 2 to get here. St. Cloud to Wilmer on radar now.


You forgot my street!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Roads are white now


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Roads just wet here. I thought that maybe I could produce some income from this weather, but just wet, so no salt/sand. Just another day at the computer with my taxes.....yuk


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO said:


> Roads just wet here. I thought that maybe I could produce some income from this weather, but just wet, so no salt/sand. Just another day at the computer with my taxes.....yuk


If it makes you feel any better, I busted open the third pallet today about an hour ago.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> If it makes you feel any better, I busted open the third pallet today about an hour ago.


Lucky!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN said:


> Lucky!


Tell that to my back.


----------



## IDST

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> If it makes you feel any better, I busted open the third pallet today about an hour ago.


If you would bite the bullet and go bulk you wouldn't have to do that. About 7,500 lbs bagged product. That's loading tailgate salter 9 or 10 times. If none for sidewalks that is. 150 bags 5 - 9 per bag. 750 -1350 in product. Bulk treated 3.75 ton 350 bucks. Pays for that tornado or Swenson fast.

Just giving you crap!


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu said:


> You forgot my street!!


Which one? 36 got a good shot.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Tell that to my back.


I hear you, I normally do a pallet per run. I can feel it for sure. 
Just saying today I sat around waiting for something to happen and nothing did.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

IDST said:


> If you would bite the bullet and go bulk you wouldn't have to do that. About 7,500 lbs bagged product. That's loading tailgate salter 9 or 10 times. If none for sidewalks that is. 150 bags 5 - 9 per bag. 750 -1350 in product. Bulk treated 3.75 ton 350 bucks. Pays for that tornado or Swenson fast.
> 
> Just giving you crap!


Right, but then I either need to store it which is an expense, or I need to make multiple trips to Northern salt or wherever to get the salt, which is an expense plus the cost of the spreader which is an expense, plus sometimes I might only go don't a hundred and fifty pounds. I don't want to go load up a bulk spreader for one strip mall.

15 bags were doing my townhomes in White Bear Lake twice. The sidewalks. Some was helping out a buddy spread some different product that his Townhomes that wouldn't flow through his spreader.

Hey vbox, then I have to dedicate it to one truck. I don't do enough usually to do bulk. Usually it's about 450 pounds a night find parking lots in about three hundred pounds a night on sidewalks.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Right, but then I either need to store it which is an expense, or I need to make multiple trips to Northern salt or wherever to get the salt, which is an expense plus the cost of the spreader which is an expense, plus sometimes I might only go don't a hundred and fifty pounds. I don't want to go load up a bulk spreader for one strip mall.
> 
> 15 bags were doing my townhomes in White Bear Lake twice. The sidewalks. Some was helping out a buddy spread some different product that his Townhomes that wouldn't flow through his spreader.
> 
> Hey vbox, then I have to dedicate it to one truck. I don't do enough usually to do bulk. Usually it's about 450 pounds a night find parking lots in about three hundred pounds a night on sidewalks.


You sound like me when I did a bunch of salting. Sometimes I would use a little, sometimes use alot. I just didn't have enough to have an average spread which bugged me. It would be easier if I knew I was gonna use 2 tons every time, or close to it. Not 1/2 ton this time, then 3 tons next.

If it were me, I'd still investigate storing salt and using a vbox on a dump truck.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow said:


> You sound like me when I did a bunch of salting. Sometimes I would use a little, sometimes use alot. I just didn't have enough to have an average spread which bugged me. It would be easier if I knew I was gonna use 2 tons every time, or close to it. Not 1/2 ton this time, then 3 tons next.
> 
> If it were me, I'd still investigate storing salt and using a vbox on a dump truck.


I have, but then I need a piece of equipment to load it. Sometimes my tractors are out plowing still while I'm salting.

I've priced out storage containers, done measurements on equipment to be able to get into a storage container.

It's just not in the cards right now. Just like if I got a super sack it would be 1/2 the cost of bags. There are a lot of options I could do differently.


----------



## banonea

Just booked my first winter vacation in 15 years. What is the weather looking like for February 27 to March 3


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> I have, but then I need a piece of equipment to load it. Sometimes my tractors are out plowing still while I'm salting.
> 
> I've priced out storage containers, done measurements on equipment to be able to get into a storage container.
> 
> It's just not in the cards right now. Just like if I got a super sack it would be 1/2 the cost of bags. There are a lot of options I could do differently.


I did the super sack in the back of a 3/4 ron. What a pain bucket in that stuff out. A dump and receiver spreader maybe better that the pickup. I also had a bucket and spreader in the back. Was the 6 foot box too. Now owned by skorums brother


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea said:


> Just booked my first winter vacation in 15 years. What is the weather looking like for February 27 to March 3


Probably snow every day now


----------



## 60Grit

banonea said:


> Just booked my first winter vacation in 15 years. What is the weather looking like for February 27 to March 3


If I had the slightest clue that far out... I would not be plowing snow.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> I have, but then I need a piece of equipment to load it. Sometimes my tractors are out plowing still while I'm salting.
> 
> I've priced out storage containers, done measurements on equipment to be able to get into a storage container.
> 
> It's just not in the cards right now. Just like if I got a super sack it would be 1/2 the cost of bags. There are a lot of options I could do differently.


40' container $1500 delivered. Can't go wrong there. 


CityGuy said:


> Which one? 36 got a good shot.


in front of the shop that road was horrible


----------



## CityGuy

0° and clear


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu said:


> 40' container $1500 delivered. Can't go wrong there.
> 
> in front of the shop that road was horrible


St. Michael was out


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu said:


> 40' container $1500 delivered. Can't go wrong there.
> 
> in front of the shop that road was horrible


The shipping container is the cheap part. You need something on-site to load it with. 
My tractors are not on-site I can't justify a $7000 beater skid just to load salt.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow said:


> Probably snow every day now


Glad i took thw trip coverage so i can cancel if needed.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone here interested in a Meyers stainless steel push spreader before I put it on Craigslist? 100 lb capacity, cover is intact, wrap around deflector shield for sidewalk use.

$275.

I want to get a larger SnowEx push spreader.

My Meyers is about a year old.


----------



## wizardsr

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> The shipping container is the cheap part. You need something on-site to load it with.
> My tractors are not on-site I can't justify a $7000 beater skid just to load salt.


Well, I was in your shoes when I bought my buzz box 10 years ago. Unfortunately after another brief stint, they're gone again. Still, the concept was awesome, a spreader that opens the bags for you, rolls in and out of the truck on it's own jacks and wheels with 1 person, and can be used for things other than salt. You're unfortunately stuck in the middle of a tailgate spreader and a v-box...

But one more thing to think about, you could run super sacks, which is what I do to supplement my bulk use when I need "only a ton or two" and don't feel like running to get more. They load into a v-box with with a cheapo forklift (I only paid $1800 for my 4500lb lift Mitsubishi). Super sacks a quite a bit cheaper than bags, but a little more than bulk obviously.



LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Anyone here interested in a Meyers stainless steel push spreader before I put it on Craigslist? 100 lb capacity, cover is intact, wrap around deflector shield for sidewalk use.
> 
> $275.
> 
> I want to get a larger SnowEx push spreader.
> 
> My Meyers is about a year old.


Is it a hotshot HD? May be interested, my old one broke beyond repair thanks to careless employees that don't know how to strap equipment...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

wizardsr said:


> Well, I was in your shoes when I bought my buzz box 10 years ago. Unfortunately after another brief stint, they're gone again. Still, the concept was awesome, a spreader that opens the bags for you, rolls in and out of the truck on it's own jacks and wheels with 1 person, and can be used for things other than salt. You're unfortunately stuck in the middle of a tailgate spreader and a v-box...
> 
> But one more thing to think about, you could run super sacks, which is what I do to supplement my bulk use when I need "only a ton or two" and don't feel like running to get more. They load into a v-box with with a cheapo forklift (I only paid $1800 for my 4500lb lift Mitsubishi). Super sacks a quite a bit cheaper than bags, but a little more than bulk obviously.
> 
> Is it a hotshot HD? May be interested, my old one broke beyond repair thanks to careless employees that don't know how to strap equipment...


HotShot HD...... Yes???


----------



## Johhdeere70

exmark1 said:


> We got screwed as usual less than 1/2 inch here!:realmad:


from central MN as well. where are you from?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Johhdeere70 said:


> from central MN as well. where are you from?


You got a lot of reading if you're starting at page 1.

Exmark was from Fergus, Alex area, but I don't think he posts here anymore.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN said:


> Well it looks like we will get 2-4 inches by Sunday morning I sure hope we don't get too much freezing rain as highs are supposed to be around freezing. The equipment has been patiently waiting since the 26th of January.


I know, sure seems like it's been that long, huh?


----------



## banonea

Had to rebook our trip. they had us leaving Vegas at 1am on Friday, not going to happen. In the process, I booked everything, better flights and a ride to the hotel and still saved over $100.00 of the other booking. if you are going any ware, check out Sun Country. cheaper than all the others and their bag fees are MUCH less. had to pay to be seated togther, but we got the seats we wanted


----------



## Johhdeere70

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> You got a lot of reading if you're starting at page 1.
> 
> Exmark was from Fergus, Alex area, but I don't think he posts here anymore.


ok thanks


----------



## CityGuy

2° and clear


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> I know, sure seems like it's been that long, huh?


Back when this thread was fun....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's just so hard to type on here while mobile. I don't know why they don't change it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> It's just so hard to type on here while mobile. I don't know why they don't change it.


What makes it hard to type?


----------



## Greenery

No problems with ads or typing or any other functionality here other than posting pics. Tried posting pics multiple ways but they don't work.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Greenery said:


> No problems with ads or typing or any other functionality here other than posting pics. Tried posting pics multiple ways but they don't work.


Only way I can post pics is like on the old site through tiny pic.

Ads are still annoying for me


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If I turn my phone sideways, I can't see what I'm typing. Just the Plowsite banner and the keyboard.


----------



## Greenery

So don't turn it sideways. Who does that anyways. Tinypic didn't work either. And on here max pic size is like 1 mb which is tiny.

I have zero adds except for 1 at the very top and 1 at the very bottom. 

I think it's not as busy cause some lost interest and some are just little crybaby pansies.


----------



## Mike_PS

jimslawnsnow said:


> Only way I can post pics is like on the old site through tiny pic.
> 
> Ads are still annoying for me


I just posted in the Support thread about the upgrades/changes we made to the image uploads here

*Photo Uploads:* we've increased the max size of uploads to 12 MegaBytes so you should be able to upload from your phones directly. The photos should automatically resize to the 1600x1600 max width/height set by the server. The Photos will all open in the lightbox, and you can click the top right corner icon to see them full size.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Cool. Photos do work now from the phone. Now if you guys could dump the Plowsite banner, or have it scroll back up off the page when in landscape mode, then the site would be like it used to.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Right, but then I either need to store it which is an expense, or I need to make multiple trips to Northern salt or wherever to get the salt, which is an expense plus the cost of the spreader which is an expense, plus sometimes I might only go don't a hundred and fifty pounds. I don't want to go load up a bulk spreader for one strip mall.
> 
> 15 bags were doing my townhomes in White Bear Lake twice. The sidewalks. Some was helping out a buddy spread some different product that his Townhomes that wouldn't flow through his spreader.
> 
> Hey vbox, then I have to dedicate it to one truck. I don't do enough usually to do bulk. Usually it's about 450 pounds a night find parking lots in about three hundred pounds a night on sidewalks.


Same problem I fight... Not enough, but just at the tipping point... And where do you store, how do you load, which truck do you put it on...


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow said:


> What makes it hard to type?


Takes FOREVER to load and the page jumps around while you do it... Almost seizure worthy...


----------



## andy34

Hey guys, how many salt events do you think is average in Minneapolis for a zero tolerance account? The info that I have found is there is about 37 events where there is .1" of snow accumulation on average. Assuming atleast 7 of these events would be taken care of with ground temps that would equal about 30 events plus freezing rain events. I can't find any stats about freezing rain. The only salting we do is for freezing rain and after each snowfall that we plow at 1" or more. Haven't had to much experience with zero tolerance. Thanks for the help.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc said:


> Takes FOREVER to load and the page jumps around while you do it... Almost seizure worthy...


Not a problem on this end. Jumping I would guess is from the ads


----------



## CityGuy

23° with a few clouds


----------



## jimslawnsnow

According to weather bug. Winter is pretty much done for this month. Can only hope for a snowy march


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow said:


> According to weather bug. Winter is pretty much done for this month. Can only hope for a snowy march


I am hoping that they are right so I can have my vacation, then when I get back, snow it's ass off.......


----------



## Bill1090

Winters over...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Simmer down.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I love getting one big repair almost done, then noticing another


----------



## TKLAWN

TKLAWN said:


> It's over Johnny.


WOW..... what a great weather mind!


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Simmer down.


Mid 30s - mid 40s for the next 7 days....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090 said:


> Mid 30s - mid 40s for the next 7 days....


Don't forget the 50 in the forcast 10 days out


----------



## MNPLOWCO

I just need it to snow 2 more times. Once the day before my Feb. billing and the final snow the day before my March billing is received. That'll do it !!


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow said:


> Don't forget the 50 in the forcast 10 days out


Just saw that. 54° for next Sunday.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090 said:


> Just saw that. 54° for next Sunday.


Watch later that week......snow? Or?


----------



## CityGuy

34° and cloudy


----------



## Bill1090

Might be a good idea to start getting ready for spring?


----------



## skorum03

Bill1090 said:


> Might be a good idea to start getting ready for spring?
> 
> View attachment 170572


It won't last. It's just a tease


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090 said:


> Might be a good idea to start getting ready for spring?
> 
> View attachment 170572


I plan to send spring stuff out around then. It'll get everyone in the mood to sign


----------



## Greenery

I'm loving the forecast.

Great for snomobiling.


----------



## banonea

Greenery said:


> I'm loving the forecast.
> 
> Great for snomobiling.


I will take it thru March 3ed........


----------



## Drakeslayer

Some guys on her are already signing people up!


----------



## TKLAWN

Drakeslayer said:


> Some guys on her are already signing people up!


Little early...


----------



## Deershack

A couple ofweeks ago I posted that a gun club was looking for sand/salt service. Wondering if anyone contacted them. If no one has, I will try a diff route to get them service. Thanks.


----------



## CityGuy

28° few clouds and windy


----------



## CityGuy

Man that wind has a bite to it. Looks beautiful out but, it's not.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

GfS has about 2" of snow between now and Feb 28.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> GfS has about 2" of snow between now and Feb 28.


How about the next two weeks following that? I am headed to Mexico, so is my brother who does the majority of our winter work. I'm sure since we've only had 4.5 billable snowfalls this year for the majority of our stuff, the week we are gone we will get smoked.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Damn this forecast sucks. I'm gonna end up having to go to lake of the woods to fish


----------



## Semi-Crazy

jimslawnsnow said:


> I love getting one big repair almost done, then noticing another


aways nice too when guys tear stuff up but forget to tell ya about it so ya can get it fixed, then usually have the nerve to get bent out of shape for it being torn up!


----------



## Semi-Crazy

Bill1090 said:


> Just saw that. 54° for next Sunday.


I'll take it, if it isn't gonna snow just as well be warm!


----------



## MNPLOWCO

I was cutting back some brush along the side of my drive and noticed full buds getting ready to leaf. Spring is in the air according to the wild brush growing.


----------



## CityGuy

28° and clear


----------



## 60Grit

MNPLOWCO said:


> I was cutting back some brush along the side of my drive and noticed full buds getting ready to leaf. Spring is in the air according to the wild brush growing.


Some buds set the year prior (ex. Lilacs)


----------



## CityGuy

Few frosty/slick spots this morning.


----------



## 60Grit

Car in the ditch couple blocks from home. Carver cty had to drop tons of salt on cty rd 11, Drake.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

And the lawn work calls start. I was told it's too early. Guess not


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow said:


> And the lawn work calls start. I was told it's too early. Guess not


I am going to get my add on craigslist in the next week or so......


----------



## Polarismalibu

Plan on something happening a week from tomorrow threw the weekend. Planned a trip to lake of the woods


----------



## Drakeslayer

60Grit said:


> Car in the ditch couple blocks from home. Carver cty had to drop tons of salt on cty rd 11, Drake.


Copy that. I drive by 3 nights a week to Jordan. I didn't recognize the new name. Any turkeys for me to shoot this spring?


----------



## 60Grit

Drakeslayer said:


> Copy that. I drive by 3 nights a week to Jordan. I didn't recognize the new name. Any turkeys for me to shoot this spring?
> 
> Scott cty actually pretreated the fresh asphalt today, hah. Changed the name in case I
> offend bearskins ferrandino or the 40hr grendel.
> yea, should be able to make it a real easy hunt for ya.


----------



## Greenery

60° this weekend wow.


----------



## CityGuy

32° and a few clouds


----------



## andersman02

Replacing a few deck boards for the trailers, says they used treated pine. Any treated 2x6 going to be fine?


----------



## banonea

andersman02 said:


> Replacing a few deck boards for the trailers, says they used treated pine. Any treated 2x6 going to be fine?


Yes as long as it is treated you should be good


----------



## Polarismalibu

sounds like road restrictions are coming on Friday


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu said:


> sounds like road restrictions are coming on Friday


Metro and se mn. The rest sound like next week. They may also suspend them if it gets cold again from what I was told.


----------



## skorum03

Before I put it up on craigslist, we are selling one of our trailers to get a larger one and want to know if anyone on here is interested. Has four good tires, a ramp that needs some work and all the lights work. Dual axle, 16 ft landscape trailer. Contact me for more info if interested

Also, if anyone on here is selling a 20ft landscape trailer, let me know we may be interested.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy said:


> Metro and se mn. The rest sound like next week. They may also suspend them if it gets cold again from what I was told.


I always thought it was once there on there on can't change or extend them.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu said:


> I always thought it was once there on there on can't change or extend them.


That's what I thought too. The enginer corrected me yesterday.


----------



## CityGuy

18° and a few clouds


----------



## Johhdeere70

CityGuy said:


> 2° and clear


do you work for a county in MN?


----------



## CityGuy

29° and a few clouds


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well this could be interesting.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Well this could be interesting.
> 
> View attachment 170785


When is that for?


----------



## banonea

skorum03 said:


> When is that for?


And what is it?


----------



## 60Grit

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Well this could be interesting.
> 
> View attachment 170785


Ufff..da. I'm liking the 12z solution a lot after that nonsense.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Well this could be interesting.
> 
> View attachment 170785


Yeah that will be a dusting


----------



## Polarismalibu

Managed to sneak up to Mille lacs today. Hopefully it's good! Weather is great!


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Well this could be interesting.
> 
> View attachment 170785


When is that for?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That was the 06z run of the GFS. 17" next Friday with another 20" the following Friday. The 12z run had 1.2" total.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

FWiW, the new GFS is back to 20 plus inches of snow next Friday.


----------



## 60Grit

As long as it slows down, like most storms seem to do, Friday night would beat the heck out of the poorly timed snows in January.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

60Grit said:


> As long as it slows down, like most storms seem to do, Friday night would beat the heck out of the poorly timed snows in January.


Really, there's no reason to start paying attention until next Thursday.


----------



## 60Grit

Haha...right! One thing I'll give to novak...when it's been snowing, predict snow and when it hasn't, don't. Can't act like we both won't be waiting for 00z to load, though.


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu said:


> Yeah that will be a dusting


Rain......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090 said:


> Rain......


For you, for sure.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090 said:


> Rain......


Even better!


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> For you, for sure.


How bout me........


----------



## 60Grit

Like he said earlier...wait till next week. Just fun to look at now..00z gfs shows those two storms dang near missing to the north and south of you and Bill. The latter you would be in the cold sector if it verified.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Really, there's no reason to start paying attention until next Thursday.


See, that would be perfect! A nice big snow just before billing to remind contract customers what they are paying for. Even the news hype will help do that.
lowblue::terribletowel:


----------



## CityGuy

31° fog and mist


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea said:


> How bout me........


Too early to tell


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow said:


> Too early to tell


If I half to cancel my trip the wife will be pissed


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea said:


> If I half to cancel my trip the wife will be pissed


You're all rain this morning, per the GFS. Now the Euro has everyone @ 18".


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like it's going to be one of those storms like I had at the end of 2013. Where I had 18" of snow and everyone from Plowsite was plowing for me cause everyone else had rain. 

Just going to be interesting to see where the 18" of snow sets up.


----------



## Polarismalibu

It better be rain . I'm supposed to be on lake of the woods then


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I'm guessing more snow than rain......... and no its not wishful thinking


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I have commercial building getting a new renter. Renter is adding ramps and new doors, ripping out concrete left and right ripping up the sprinkler system. They want it all fixed before the grand opening March 27th. How is anyone going to put in 3 zones this time of year?


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow said:


> I have commercial building getting a new renter. Renter is adding ramps and new doors, ripping out concrete left and right ripping up the sprinkler system. They want it all fixed before the grand opening March 27th. How is anyone going to put in 3 zones this time of year?


If we get all rain in the coming weeks and consistent temps in the 40s it might be doable


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03 said:


> If we get all rain in the coming weeks and consistent temps in the 40s it might be doable


High 20s mid 30s for highs next Friday and after


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow said:


> I have commercial building getting a new renter. Renter is adding ramps and new doors, ripping out concrete left and right ripping up the sprinkler system. They want it all fixed before the grand opening March 27th. How is anyone going to put in 3 zones this time of year?


Mini hoe.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy said:


> Mini hoe.


No room in part of it. Grass is only 4 wide along building and curb. Problem is finding someone to pull Thier stuff out and they need to finish concrete work all in a week's time. Not sure what they'd do if it was 0 degrees and piled full of snow. Oh well. I told the owner he'll have to call around and see. Bet it won't be cheap


----------



## banonea

Kttc is now talking about the snow........:realmad::realmad::realmad:


----------



## Greenery

It's gonna snow, just a matter of where and how much.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea said:


> Kttc is now talking about the snow........:realmad::realmad::realmad:


It's not a real big surprise


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow said:


> It's not a real big surprise


Not happy about it, and Mrs. Banone is less than happy as well.

Not going to do anything till Friday, then I will decide if I need to cancel or not.


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea said:


> Not happy about it, and Mrs. Banone is less than happy as well.
> 
> Not going to do anything till Friday, then I will decide if I need to cancel or not.


 I'm not happy about it ether. One rare chance to go to lake of the woods for me


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu said:


> I'm not happy about it ether. One rare chance to go to lake of the woods for me


And that's the problem. Too many made plans. Never fails


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow said:


> And that's the problem. Too many made plans. Never fails


Yep the only real big plans I have made in a couple years. That ones not a trip I can run home quick unlike Mille lacs


----------



## CityGuy

34° and clear


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I see weather bug took out snow for Friday and 40% Friday night. Glitch or do they see see something. NWS is at 90%. I know it's a ways out and will change several times. It's kinda funny to see who has what in there forecasts


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow said:


> I see weather bug took out snow for Friday and 40% Friday night. Glitch or do they see see something. NWS is at 90%. I know it's a ways out and will change several times. It's kinda funny to see who has what in there forecasts


The 06z put all of the snow in IA basically. So far it's the only model run to do so.

I never look at WeatherBug, so I have no idea what they base their forecasts on.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> The 06z put all of the snow in IA basically. So far it's the only model run to do so.
> 
> I never look at WeatherBug, so I have no idea what they base their forecasts on.


They normally are in line with NWS. When they are not, weather bug is about 85%-90% correct over NWS


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> The 06z put all of the snow in IA basically. So far it's the only model run to do so.
> 
> I never look at WeatherBug, so I have no idea what they base their forecasts on.


Let's hope it stays that way!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu said:


> Let's hope it stays that way!


GFS and Euro are both right over the cities.


----------



## Polarismalibu

W


LwnmwrMan22 said:


> GFS and Euro are both right over the cities.


well cafe! Hate plowing


----------



## CityGuy

We're due for a big one this year. It will be the last hurah I'm sure.


----------



## CityGuy

Down to 70% chance on Friday from 90% this morning. They're rethinking this.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy said:


> Down to 70% chance on Friday from 90% this morning. They're rethinking this.


NWS and weather channel are still 90% for down this way. Also adding moisture for Thursday night. While weather bug has no precipitation until Friday night and still 40% . It's going to be interesting to see what happens.

Also I'm betting March will be busy with snow work. Snrain/slop with lots of refreeze


----------



## banonea

KKTC is saying snow/ rain for Fri but no totals, but no one is saying big some now like they were..........Yet.

I did get a chance to take the bike out for a short spin today. This is the earliest I have ever rode and believe me after the stress of the last week, I needed it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Last two runs of the GFS have been here....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Noticed a big flock of geese headed north about 630 tonight


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow said:


> NWS and weather channel are still 90% for down this way. Also adding moisture for Thursday night. While weather bug has no precipitation until Friday night and still 40% . It's going to be interesting to see what happens.
> 
> Also I'm betting March will be busy with snow work. Snrain/slop with lots of refreeze


Every time they type up a storm I get my hopes up just to be let down.


----------



## CityGuy

30° fog and mist


----------



## banonea

Now TWC says wintery mix to snow on Fri and rain Thursday........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea said:


> Now TWC says wintery mix to snow on Fri and rain Thursday........


Yeah, forget the weather channel. That's like paying attention to AccuWeather. Here is the last run for the GFS, this is from this morning


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Yeah, forget the weather channel. That's like paying attention to AccuWeather. Here is the last run for the GFS, this is from this morning
> 
> View attachment 170910


I am looking at everything right now..........lol


----------



## banonea

banonea said:


> I am looking at everything right now..........lol


That and I could stare at all the models in the world and still not understand them:laugh:


----------



## SnowMatt13

Are you talking women or weather???


----------



## MNPLOWCO

SnowMatt13 said:


> Are you talking women or weather???


Dudes on point! Thumbs Up


----------



## banonea

SnowMatt13 said:


> Are you talking women or weather???


been married 25 years and wont even try to understand women, hurts the head too much.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Newest GFS. 6 am Friday to 6 pm Friday basically.


----------



## CityGuy

I'll take 8 to 10 inches.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy said:


> I'll take 8 to 10 inches.


I will too......After March 3ed


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Newest GFS. 6 am Friday to 6 pm Friday basically.
> 
> View attachment 170922


By Wednesday or Thursday you'll be in the bullseye


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy said:


> I'll take 8 to 10 inches.


Sure next week not the week


----------



## procuts0103

Hey guys, Im over in Cleveland Ohio. They are calling for 70 plus degrees Thursday.... I hope this storm your talking about does something! 
Mario


----------



## Polarismalibu

procuts0103 said:


> Hey guys, Im over in Cleveland Ohio. They are calling for 70 plus degrees Thursday.... I hope this storm your talking about does something!
> Mario


It was 60 here this weekend


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Newest GFS. 6 am Friday to 6 pm Friday basically.
> 
> View attachment 170922


Well cafe!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090 said:


> Well cafe!


I'm not worried. If we get that much, it'll be like running into a curb every time you drop the plow


----------



## CityGuy

52° and mostly cloudy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like it's setting up for Jim, Bano and Bill.

NWS has it in their forecast discussion just about everything has the snow over south central / SE MN into western WI.


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow said:


> I'm not worried. If we get that much, it'll be like running into a curb every time you drop the plow


Right. Plus now the ground is thawed so it'll be mud fest 2017.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Feels like summer out. Even humid feels to the air. 

7 years ago today I bought my first snow plow shovel, which I still have


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090 said:


> Right. Plus now the ground is thawed so it'll be mud fest 2017.


This is one time I'm glad we use a garden tractor and a CUT for drives. Plow gets used on lots and town home roads. Will have to remind the plow driver to stay on asphalt or concrete only


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow said:


> This is one time I'm glad we use a garden tractor and a CUT for drives. Plow gets used on lots and town home roads. Will have to remind the plow driver to stay on asphalt or concrete only


Shoulders are soft too. Half to keep the wing sucked in for this one if it happens except in curbed areas.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The most recent GFS.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy said:


> Shoulders are soft too. Half to keep the wing sucked in for this one if it happens except in curbed areas.


My city plows half of people's lawns anyway. Can't wait to see what they do with this


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Pouring rain here.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> The most recent GFS.
> 
> View attachment 170930


Seems to be sliding north with each new run...?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Kinda the same axis. Moved a little earlier today, but the 18z run is basically the same.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I sure hope this goes south. I'm not like lwnmwrr I can't get enough people to plow my stuff


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu said:


> I sure hope this goes south. I'm not like lwnmwrr I can't get enough people to plow my stuff


Everyone go back to work?


----------



## banonea

CityGuy said:


> Everyone go back to work?


Dealing with other stupidity myself, but I did cancel my vacation because the amount of snow that's coming. Not going to put my boys do that without me.... We decided to rebook it in April when I know there is a less of a chance of snow


----------



## Greenery

skorum03 said:


> Seems to be sliding north with each new run...?





banonea said:


> Dealing with other stupidity myself, but I did cancel my vacation because the amount of snow that's coming. Not going to put my boys do that without me.... We decided to rebook it in April when I know there is a less of a chance of snow


Bummer, at least you were able to rebook it. Hopefully You'll be able to enjoy your time there in April and not stress about snow here.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Anyone have a loan through ford credit? What a pain. Web site has glitches, certain automated phone numbers have glitches


----------



## djagusch

jimslawnsnow said:


> Anyone have a loan through ford credit? What a pain. Web site has glitches, certain automated phone numbers have glitches


Is this after setting up auto pay or? Don't have ford credit but auto pay works flawlessly if money is in the account. I personally like the old fashion way of coupon books as I tend to send more in that way.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

djagusch said:


> Is this after setting up auto pay or? Don't have ford credit but auto pay works flawlessly if money is in the account. I personally like the old fashion way of coupon books as I tend to send more in that way.


Not U


djagusch said:


> Is this after setting up auto pay or? Don't have ford credit but auto pay works flawlessly if money is in the account. I personally like the old fashion way of coupon books as I tend to send more in that way.


Not auto pay. I pay online. I go on there, have everything set up to pay. Get to the last step and it deletes my bank account info and goes into add another account mode not allowing me to make a payment. One time it works, then it doesn't . Got it paid over the phone after calling in and having someone give me a number to call that " work all the time" unlike the number provided.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Ignore not u in the first quoted post.


----------



## banonea

Greenery said:


> Bummer, at least you were able to rebook it. Hopefully You'll be able to enjoy your time there in April and not stress about snow here.


That is the plan.........


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow said:


> Anyone have a loan through ford credit? What a pain. Web site has glitches, certain automated phone numbers have glitches


I did, and yes, they suck ........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

....................


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Good luck!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy said:


> Everyone go back to work?


No I was trying to find extra so I could still make the lake of the woods trip


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow said:


> Anyone have a loan through ford credit? What a pain. Web site has glitches, certain automated phone numbers have glitches


I had my 14 threw them I had no issues super simple


----------



## 60Grit

Polarismalibu said:


> I had my 14 threw them I had no issues super simple


Never had an issue either.


----------



## Greenery

What model is that lwnmwrman22?


----------



## CityGuy

32° and fog


----------



## CityGuy

Down to 60% for snow on Friday. Confidence is dropping..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

06z GFS......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

06z NAM.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> 06z NAM.....
> 
> View attachment 170960


Northern creep


----------



## TKLAWN

We're screwed...


----------



## Greenery

jimslawnsnow said:


> Northern creep


It has to do that before it can shift back south.


----------



## skorum03

I see one of the 06z NAM runs puts a nice blanket of 21" on the metro. Where is Unit?


----------



## CityGuy

TKLAWN said:


> We're screwed...


Bring it!!!!


----------



## Polarismalibu

I'm going to stay home and will end up with less then 1"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03 said:


> I see one of the 06z NAM runs puts a nice blanket of 21" on the metro. Where is Unit?


Either he lost his internet or died from his health issues. That's what I'm going with. I've thrown out the unit bat signal a couple of times with no response.

12z NAM is heavier. Not by too much, but it is heavier.


----------



## skorum03

Johndee showing 8-12, 5-8 for pretty much everyone


----------



## Polarismalibu

skorum03 said:


> Johndee showing 8-12, 5-8 for pretty much everyone


Cafe that


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

12z GFS


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> 12z GFS
> 
> View attachment 170965


That's more like it!


----------



## Bill1090

Any of you that had/have a 7.3 ever replace the oil pan?


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu said:


> Cafe that


Coming back from up north tomorrow, worked out for me for once.


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ said:


> Coming back from up north tomorrow, worked out for me for once.


That's when I was supposed to leave


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090 said:


> Any of you that had/have a 7.3 ever replace the oil pan?


Yeah start pulling the motor out


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu said:


> Cafe that


Naw, let's go out with a big bang this year.


----------



## CityGuy

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> 12z GFS
> 
> View attachment 170965





LwnmwrMan22 said:


> 12z GFS
> 
> View attachment 170965


I'll take 18 to 24".
Bring it on.


----------



## Polarismalibu

So those that can read the models what dose it look like next week? Trying to push my trip off a week


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy said:


> I'll take 18 to 24".
> Bring it on.


Why do you have to wish pain on us all.........


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu said:


> Why do you have to wish pain on us all.........


Because he will work his 12 and go home? When the rest of us will be out for 3 days or more ?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ said:


> Because he will work his 12 and go home? When the rest of us will be out for 3 days or more ?


Plus just drive up and down the road. Tough.

And if something breaks, or well. You West Metro guys get to pay for it anyway.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Plus just drive up and down the road. Tough.
> 
> And if something breaks, or well. You West Metro guys get to pay for it anyway.


Winter storm watch posted


----------



## Greenery

We haven't had a snowfall this big hit the metro in a few years.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery said:


> We haven't had a snowfall this big hit the metro in a few years.


Not since we had 18" and 1/2 of Plowsite was plowing for me.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Not since we had 18" and 1/2 of Plowsite was plowing for me.


Everyone seems confident it's going to hit, it is still basically two days away.
We'll see I guess. 
I have 12.5 on the hourly cafe all that!!


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu said:


> Why do you have to wish pain on us all.........


I just like to see you squirm.


----------



## CityGuy

Greenery said:


> We haven't had a snowfall this big hit the metro in a few years.


I want to say it was the year we got all the snow. 18 or so followed by 15 ish a few days later?


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ said:


> Because he will work his 12 and go home? When the rest of us will be out for 3 days or more ?


Believe what you want. I'll be in thursday night/early Friday if it holds true and probably not leave until Saturday some time. 
Be sleeping in my truck for a few hours.


----------



## wizardsr

Being that it's going to start as rain at 40 degrees, we'll see quite a bit of melting I'm sure, so if they're saying a foot, we'll be plowing 6". It's going to have to snow hard to get big accumulations on warm pavement. Regardless, storms like these suck, heavy wet crap breaks equipment and people. I'll take 2" on my accounts, send the rest up to Roy...


----------



## GrassManKzoo

:waving:Hello Minnesota guys from Michigan Thumbs Up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wenzo - if you're still around, what size Kubota's are you guys running? I think it was you that was running around Roseville / Shoreview with tractors and blowers???


----------



## banonea

GrassManKzoo said:


> :waving:Hello Minnesota guys from Michigan Thumbs Up


Hello sir.........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea said:


> Hello sir.........


Bano - if you bail on your trip, and you don't get any snow, you're more than welcome to make money up here.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Bano - if you bail on your trip, and you don't get any snow, you're more than welcome to make money up here.


We did reschedule our trip to late April so if we don't get anything here, I will give you a shout........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Have 3 new places to plow. I don't really care to plow new places with this wet crap coming. Oh well. We'll get it done


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow said:


> Have 3 new places to plow. I don't really care to plow new places with this wet crap coming. Oh well. We'll get it done


I got no problem plowing anything with any snow, just got to take your time doing it.........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea said:


> I got no problem plowing anything with any snow, just got to take your time doing it.........


One is a gravel drive with a circle. Will need to be real gentle


----------



## Bill1090

Since it's been so nice out I'd just prefer not snow and stay 50°


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu said:


> Yeah start pulling the motor out


Was wondering if there are any tricks to it to make it easier.


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow said:


> One is a gravel drive with a circle. Will need to be real gentle


Have fun with that.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow said:


> One is a gravel drive with a circle. Will need to be real gentle


Don't float........


----------



## Semi-Crazy

jimslawnsnow said:


> One is a gravel drive with a circle. Will need to be real gentle


if this produces, anything gravel is gonna bite the big one, I'm half convinced the frost is out of the ground, all my "ponds" in my yard mysteriously disappeared today


----------



## banonea

Kttc is calling for rain snow mix......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Semi-Crazy said:


> if this produces, anything gravel is gonna bite the big one, I'm half convinced the frost is out of the ground, all my "ponds" in my yard mysteriously disappeared today


The field pot holes are draining and the tile is running full bore


----------



## mnlefty

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Wenzo - if you're still around, what size Kubota's are you guys running? I think it was you that was running around Roseville / Shoreview with tractors and blowers???


Olsonbros... Hansenlawncare also ran slightly smaller tractors I believe, Woodbury area.


----------



## CityGuy

39° fog and mist


----------



## CityGuy

Up to 3 to 7 thursday night and 3 to 7 Friday daytime.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Weather Channel has 11-19 for me. 8-12 from NWS. Going to be interesting to see how much melts


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow said:


> Weather Channel has 11-19 for me. 8-12 from NWS. Going to be interesting to see how much melts


Kttc still not giving totals, but last night they were saying lot of rain/snow mix here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Semi-Crazy said:


> if this produces, anything gravel is gonna bite the big one, I'm half convinced the frost is out of the ground, all my "ponds" in my yard mysteriously disappeared today


Yeah, my driveway drained out.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

No sun out my driveway is 47.9, lawn is 48.8 and 5" down in my lawn it's 37.6


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Full sun out here. It's hot in a sweat shirt


----------



## Bill1090

banonea said:


> Kttc still not giving totals, but last night they were saying lot of rain/snow mix here


They have you and Jim in 5-8" and me in 3-5".


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Update driveway is 70.2, lawn is 65.1


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Picnic table is 95.2


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA said:


> Picnic table is 95.2


We don't need you looking for more things to measure. TMI.


----------



## Greenery

Well waited until the last minute with fingers crossed but ended up canceling my plans to leave today. Super bummed, stupid snowplowing. Doesn't snow all month and now this.


----------



## banonea

Greenery said:


> Well waited until the last minute with fingers crossed but ended up canceling my plans to leave today. Super bummed, stupid snowplowing. Doesn't snow all month and now this.


I feel the pain.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I picked this up for a couple shoveler guys today.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> We don't need you looking for more things to measure. TMI.


Sat down to have a beer and it felt hot, so I measured it


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery said:


> Well waited until the last minute with fingers crossed but ended up canceling my plans to leave today. Super bummed, stupid snowplowing. Doesn't snow all month and now this.


I know the feeling


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

New GFS


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> New GFS
> 
> View attachment 171009


I can handle that.


----------



## Semi-Crazy

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> New GFS
> 
> View attachment 171009


shifting back south huh?


----------



## skorum03

Semi-Crazy said:


> shifting back south huh?


Mirage...

It will come back north with next run


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> New GFS
> 
> View attachment 171009


I stayed home. Knew it would change


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Almost have everything ready. Just need to grab some gas tomorrow. Everyone is on board and wanting to work bad. They are getting sick of sitting in the house


----------



## 60Grit

Wow...new gfs is further SE


----------



## Snow Captain

Belinda has the storm shifting south....


----------



## banonea

60Grit said:


> Wow...new gfs is further SE


I seen that. Hopefully it go north again but if not, o well. Got all the trucks, plows and blowers ready to go. All but 1 guy is ready to go. Going to throw a post to a few others to make sure I got things covered.


----------



## banonea

Snow Captain said:


> Belinda has the storm shifting south....


So dose kttc but they still say things are not set in stone yet. Between the 4 different models it is 8" to 14" ...... Or all ice.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bano.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

New GFS


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> New GFS
> 
> View attachment 171017


Thats quite a shift


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Wow the totals just keep creeping up


----------



## NorthernProServ

.....


----------



## Greenery

And que the downplaying. ..


----------



## 60Grit

NorthernProServ said:


> .....
> 
> View attachment 171018


9:03 pm on the map, before 00z guidance started coming in. Read their forecast discussion updated at 9:52


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> New GFS
> 
> View attachment 171017


That's the worst one yet!


----------



## Bill1090

LSE NWS


----------



## Semi-Crazy

Greenery said:


> And que the downplaying. ..


thought the same thing! the other thing I still can't get over is how different everyones forecast is on a storm thats less than 24 hours away! gut says it''ll be a bust like all the other "major snow events" this year, hell, one of the biggest snows up this way this season wasn't even mentioned, just started falling from the sky all afternoon!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Euro comes out in about 2 hours. You're either going to wake up to a winter storm warning or partly cloudy skies basically.

All signs are pointing to large snow south of the cities.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Bano.....
> 
> View attachment 171016


that man better be on crack.........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea said:


> that man better be on crack.........


Look at the GFS right below it. Hold on. I'll get you a map with totals on it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Totals....


----------



## banonea

if it holds, I don't think I will make it up there.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yeah, if that's the map the storm goes with, I'll be plowing Kelly's Dominium properties in Rochester for you, instead of you helping out on hers up here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well, I am down to 2.4" total by midnight Friday night. Hopefully it stays that way.


----------



## CityGuy

30° and a few clouds


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Up to 18" on NWS app [email protected]#$


----------



## banonea

Looks like it is going to be over 2 days now


----------



## Bill1090

Well I see it didn't shift north...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea said:


> Looks like it is going to be over 2 days now


45 hour work day at minimum. Oh well at least we won't be bored for a week. Oh yeah, maybe snow next week?


----------



## Snow-Vet

Sir David Dahl said it's "the toughest storm I've ever tracked". That'll tell you something about how much this storm fluctuated this week...


----------



## skorum03

Bill1090 said:


> Well I see it didn't shift north...


The reality is that it will still probably change 30-50 miles one way or the other again before it gets here


----------



## NorthernProServ

skorum03 said:


> The reality is that it will still probably change 30-50 miles one way or the other again before it gets here


I still say we get 12" or less then 1"


----------



## NorthernProServ

.....


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ said:


> I still say we get 12" or less then 1"


I'm going with less then 1" sense I skipped my trip


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Latest map from channel 9.


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea said:


> Looks like it is going to be over 2 days now


If I end up with nothing I'll come down if you need a hand. Skipped my trip might as well do something


----------



## TKLAWN

Don't see any one I recognize at Site One university wtf?


----------



## Bill1090

Can you imagine the ratios it would be if was colder air?


----------



## Greenery

I'd hate to be one of the suckers paying Nowak a 150 a month...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN said:


> Don't see any one I recognize at Site One university wtf?


Trying to beat tru brown out to the Lawns this year?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Greenery said:


> I'd hate to be one of the suckers paying Nowak a 150 a month...


But he gives them the real predictions


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow said:


> Trying to beat tru brown out to the Lawns this year?


Educational classes


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN said:


> Educational classes


Free lunch?


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Free lunch?


Breakfast, lunch and happy hour!
Even at Canterbury


----------



## banonea

Snow-Vet said:


> Sir David Dahl said it's "the toughest storm I've ever tracked". That'll tell you something about how much this storm fluctuated this week...


Hopefully fluctuate even more before the start.... And it fluctuates North


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow said:


> 45 hour work day at minimum. Oh well at least we won't be bored for a week. Oh yeah, maybe snow next week?


I have a lot better ways of not being bored


----------



## banonea

skorum03 said:


> The reality is that it will still probably change 30-50 miles one way or the other again before it gets here


I am praying that it does


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu said:


> If I end up with nothing I'll come down if you need a hand. Skipped my trip might as well do something


Sounds good. I'm waiting to hear from one of my shovel is right now but I've got a guy to cover him if he doesn't come


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea said:


> Sounds good. I'm waiting to hear from one of my shovel is right now but I've got a guy to cover him if he doesn't come


You have my number.You bailed me out more than once. You get in a bind, give me a call.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> You have my number.You bailed me out more than once. You get in a bind, give me a call.


----------



## banonea

I appreciate that sir. Again I think I'm going to be good as far as trucks I just need to make sure I got a couple of extra shovelers but I will keep that in mind period and thank you to the others that have made offers I do appreciate it


----------



## Greenery

Lmao. Nowak deleted my comment and blocked me from commenting. Sorry to tell the truth Nowak.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Greenery said:


> Lmao. Nowak deleted my comment and blocked me from commenting. Sorry to tell the truth Nowak.


What did you say?


----------



## djagusch

TKLAWN said:


> Don't see any one I recognize at Site One university wtf?


Was going to go until yesterday. Decided to go through everything again for the snow event. Probably should of went.


----------



## Greenery

I now have zero accumulation in my forecast.


----------



## Greenery

I'm out...
. . . . ..


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Up until you posted about being blocked I haven't looked at his fakebook page since December I'm guessing. I contacted him a few times over the years with no pricing. He was suppose to get back to me. Never did


----------



## skorum03

Went from 8-16" last night on NWS, now 3-5" 

lol


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery said:


> I now have zero accumulation in my forecast.


Of course. Complete bs bail on plans for nothing


----------



## mnlefty

TKLAWN said:


> Don't see any one I recognize at Site One university wtf?


Dang, forgot all about it. Went to class with Hunter/Central Tuesday morning to learn more about the Hydrawise controller.
What was on the agenda with SiteOne?


----------



## djagusch

mnlefty said:


> Dang, forgot all about it. Went to class with Hunter/Central Tuesday morning to learn more about the Hydrawise controller.
> What was on the agenda with SiteOne?


I was there also in blaine.


----------



## Greenery

mnlefty said:


> Dang, forgot all about it. Went to class with Hunter/Central Tuesday morning to learn more about the Hydrawise controller.
> What was on the agenda with SiteOne?


Yup, f it I'm loading up and making the drive to wyoming. Should've left yesterday.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I think I might just hook the house up and dip go Mille lacs. Got lake of the woods re scheduled for wed-Sunday but why wait till then to fish


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery said:


> Yup, f it I'm loading up and making the drive to wyoming. Should've left yesterday.


I wouldn't have bailed on that trip for some snow. I haven't even rode this year but around the shop a couple times


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu said:


> I wouldn't have bailed on that trip for some snow. I haven't even rode this year but around the shop a couple times


It sucks but it is what it is. The worst part is I had everything covered for a 2-3 inch snowfall. But when their was 12 forecasted I couldn't leave and let these guys struggle with it alone.


----------



## banonea

Greenery said:


> It sucks but it is what it is. The worst part is I had everything covered for a 2-3 inch snowfall. But when their was 12 forecasted I couldn't leave and let these guys struggle with it alone.


That is the reason why I cancelled my trip, I wasn't going to even think about putting my guys through this without me. Plus there's the clean-up afterwards which will take just as long as taking care of the storm itself


----------



## banonea

You got snow over there yet Jim?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea said:


> You got snow over there yet Jim?


Nothing yet. Heavy on the radar, yet nothing falling


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Scratch that. A few flakes falling


----------



## Bill1090

2" per hour some places in Nebraska.


----------



## NorthernProServ

We wont even see a flake I bet. Dry air is eating this thing up.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090 said:


> 2" per hour some places in Nebraska.


They can keep it!


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ said:


> We wont even see a flake I bet. Dry air is eating this thing up.


Yep I agree. Off to Mille lacs for me tomorrow screw snow plowing


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow said:


> Anyone have a loan through ford credit? What a pain. Web site has glitches, certain automated phone numbers have glitches


Always worked fine with me... 3 trucks now...


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN said:


> Don't see any one I recognize at Site One university wtf?


We were all worried about the snow!


----------



## Drakeslayer

cbservicesllc said:


> We were all worried about the snow!


At least I know my Fert guy is keeping up on industry secrets!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Just north of Medford was really bad. Nothing really yet. Just some light snow/sleet which is melting on contact


----------



## Bill1090

Jim, Bano anything happening over there?


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow said:


> Just north of Medford was really bad. Nothing really yet. Just some light snow/sleet which is melting on contact


Hey you read my mind!


----------



## Snow Captain

Nothing falling here in Redwood Falls. Radar has been showing something over us since 11am today.


----------



## TKLAWN

Drakeslayer said:


> At least I know my Fert guy is keeping up on industry secrets!


Above industry standards.


----------



## banonea

Bill1090 said:


> Jim, Bano anything happening over there?


Nothing here.......


----------



## banonea

Finally got a dusting


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Really coming down good now


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Have about 2" on the patio table


----------



## banonea

If I am reading this weather map correct on KTTC bill, you were looking to have some thunder snow very shortly, lots of lightning down by Charles City Iowa right now


----------



## Bill1090

banonea said:


> If I am reading this weather map correct on KTTC bill, you were looking to have some thunder snow very shortly, lots of lightning down by Charles City Iowa right now


Was just looking at MN traffic cams. Looks like it's hitting the fan around Blue Earth and up by Jim.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

It's insane here


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Lightning..............


----------



## jimslawnsnow

And there is the thunder


----------



## banonea

We got thunder here


----------



## Bill1090

Light rain is all I got...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Yep... You guys can have it...


----------



## Polarismalibu

It's a relief to see those posts and look outside to a whole lot of nothing! Good luck you guys to the south


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Funny how something like snow screws things up. Not like some of you that were planning vacations or whatever. The wife and I had planned a date morning-afternoon for tomorrow but she figured I'd be too busy so she made other plans that don't include me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Clients have no idea how much No snow screws up our lives too.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Clients have no idea how much No snow screws up our lives too.


Exactly, and I'm still setting the alarm for 4 just to make sure


----------



## skorum03

NICHOLS LANDSCA said:


> Exactly, and I'm still setting the alarm for 4 just to make sure


Me too, but there isn't anything even falling right now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I slept for four hours, now playing Call of Duty and waiting.


----------



## 60Grit

Think I'll be grabbing free breakfast and lunch at mystic instead of working...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Have about a foot on the patio table


----------



## 60Grit

Dry as a bone less than an hr away.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Minimum of 6" on the ground. We are starting round 1. Phone will be crazy all day. People stay home


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Thunder snow most of the night I guess


----------



## ringahding1

jimslawnsnow said:


> Thunder snow most of the night I guess


Shut it down before 10 o'clock news to wake up to the replay & showed nothing for our area. Stay safe out there. Bone Dry in Stillwater


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Well the alarm woke the puppy, he thinks it time to play. Playing with a puppy at 4am is way better than plowing. Best part is I can ignoythe puppy and go to bed


----------



## djagusch

No alarm set but up anyways. Nothing to report here. If my dogs barked at 4am, I'm sure 1 of my 4 kids would wake up.


----------



## djagusch

So will the media outlets go to the mn dot director today and ask how much was wasted pretreating the roads the last 48 hrs? Yesterday they were all happy they were doing it.


----------



## CityGuy

24° cloudy and windy.

Not a flake here.


----------



## Bill1090

2.5"ish here maybe. I'm not starting anything until early afternoon. Woke up at midnight to the flu. What perfect timing!


----------



## 60Grit

Sorry you got the flu but...how do you get away with waiting until this afternoon?


----------



## andersman02

I know im not alone here, but this storm sucks yuuuuuuuuugee. I had to miss a trip to the UP for a yearly snowboarding trip, along with a few guys on here missing stuff. Thats fine, as long as there freaking snow to plow. This winter has blown so far.


----------



## Polarismalibu

andersman02 said:


> I know im not alone here, but this storm sucks yuuuuuuuuugee. I had to miss a trip to the UP for a yearly snowboarding trip, along with a few guys on here missing stuff. Thats fine, as long as there freaking snow to plow. This winter has blown so far.


That's the problem way to many of us had plans this weekend!


----------



## Semi-Crazy

Polarismalibu said:


> That's the problem way to many of us had plans this weekend!


that we cancelled to plow..... but plow what? at one point i was in an over 14" band, now I wont even see a single snowflake!


----------



## NorthernProServ

Fitting....


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ said:


> Fitting....
> 
> View attachment 171056


1" is to much!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well, hey, at least all the plows are back on and everything is filled for the rain/snow on Tuesday.


----------



## Bill1090

60Grit said:


> Sorry you got the flu but...how do you get away with waiting until this afternoon?


It's hardly sticking to the pavement. And down here people/places don't want it scraped every little bit.


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow said:


> Minimum of 6" on the ground. We are starting round 1. Phone will be crazy all day. People stay home


Stupid question... why wouldn'the you start as soon as the snow starts? That was going to be our plan when we were forecasted for a foot... Certainly keeps down the angry calls... Moving 6" of concrete is no easy task...


----------



## SnoFarmer

A snow reliant businesman planing a vacation in the winter is like a farmer going on vacation during the harvest.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnoFarmer said:


> A snow reliant businesman planing a vacation in the winter is like a farmer going on vacation during the harvest.


Yes and no. When we went to Nevada and CA last spring break with our kids, I felt I had everything covered. As long as I had cell phone and data service, it's no different than being in a truck here.


----------



## andersman02

SnoFarmer said:


> A snow reliant businesman planing a vacation in the winter is like a farmer going on vacation during the harvest.


I think it really depends on the business. Some businesses, like ours, snow is more of a additional revenue. Its extra $$ in our pockets. We also don't stack up on accounts, only have 3 trucks running each storm for 4-6 hours a piece.

Winter is the time for vacations for us, but coming home or missing out on them is also part of it. Usually I woundnt be pissy, but with the slow winter weve had, it sucks.


----------



## cbservicesllc

andersman02 said:


> I think it really depends on the business. Some businesses, like ours, snow is more of a additional revenue. Its extra $$ in our pockets. We also don't stack up on accounts, only have 3 trucks running each storm for 4-6 hours a piece.
> 
> Winter is the time for vacations for us, but coming home or missing out on them is also part of it. Usually I woundnt be pissy, but with the slow winter weve had, it sucks.


Well said... I think it's a direct relation to how much one "relies" on snow...


----------



## 60Grit

SnoFarmer said:


> A snow reliant businesman planing a vacation in the winter is like a farmer going on vacation during the harvest.


So you're saying it's harvest time for a snofarmer?


----------



## Polarismalibu

SnoFarmer said:


> A snow reliant businesman planing a vacation in the winter is like a farmer going on vacation during the harvest.


Big difference when it's 12" of concrete forecasted that makes it hard to leave. 6-8" of fluff I would be gone without question.


----------



## Bill1090

I had 2-3" at home. In town there was maybe an inch. We'll see what we end up getting tonight.


----------



## CityGuy

14° and cloudy


----------



## banonea

Just finished up with the first plowing and second plowing on everything. Going home to get a couple hours of sleep and then be back up at noon to jump into skid and do city sidewalks


----------



## MNPLOWCO

banonea said:


> Just finished up with the first plowing and second plowing on everything. Going home to get a couple hours of sleep and then be back up at noon to jump into skid and do city sidewalks


Lucky..,..I have had my new skid and blower for 2 months and have not used it more than 1/2 an hour. 2 payments and no money produced with it. Sad. Be careful out there.


----------



## NorthernProServ

MNPLOWCO said:


> Lucky..,..I have had my new skid and blower for 2 months and have not used it more than 1/2 an hour. 2 payments and no money produced with it. Sad. Be careful out there.


That sucks


----------



## NorthernProServ

http://www.weather.gov/mpx/WinterStormForecastChallenges


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ said:


> http://www.weather.gov/mpx/WinterStormForecastChallenges


Go to their Facebook page and click like on my comment.


----------



## Greenery

Found the snow


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Go to their Facebook page and click like on my comment.


Yeah, he's famous!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I wonder if Jim is still plowing??


----------



## banonea

Just finished the last clean up. Now we got to set up to strip the lots and move snow. Then repairs time and call the insurance company to set up a time to check out my truck. O, and I did about $10,000.00 worth the damage to my truck............ Among other repairs needed.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> I wonder if Jim is still plowing??


Not my accounts, they are done. My place though this am. Waited until colder this am. We had tons of crap go wrong. Got through it. Did several new places and flagged down by a few people. Made money. Spent money.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Those above two posts, are exactly why I hate big snows.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea said:


> Just finished the last clean up. Now we got to set up to strip the lots and move snow. Then repairs time and call the insurance company to set up a time to check out my truck. O, and I did about $10,000.00 worth the damage to my truck............ Among other repairs needed.


Pics??!


----------



## MNPLOWCO

banonea said:


> Just finished the last clean up. Now we got to set up to strip the lots and move snow. Then repairs time and call the insurance company to set up a time to check out my truck. O, and I did about $10,000.00 worth the damage to my truck............ Among other repairs needed.


( in an excited 4 year olds voice ) " Uncle Bano, Uncle Bano, please tell us the story about the big snow of 17 and what happened to your truck"lowblue:lowred: :clapping: :dancing: :gmctruck:


----------



## CityGuy

25° and partly cloudy


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Those above two posts, are exactly why I hate big snows.


100% correct


----------



## shooterm

I'm out of Rochester noticed a lot guys waited to long plow. Should of plowed with the storm. I felt sorry for all the guys that do the driveways with walk behind snowblowers. Takes way to long to clear those windrows the municipal plows kick up. Also noticed grass repairs are going to be costly.


----------



## shooterm

This snow also saved the guys that snowleased. Some of these guys have absurd amounts of new iron.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I was surprised how much we got so quickly. One shoveler went in the ditch. Went to pull him out and I went in. Had another guy pick me up with a different truck and pulled the shoveler out. Went back to the shop and started to convoy in. Met the tow truck on the road and sent 2 guys back to get it out and drive that truck back in. First Drive I did dummy customer had big thick mats in drive. Stopped the tractor dead. Had to have 2 other guys help me pull it out. And yes the guy will be paying for lost time and pissing me off. Then the little walk behind blower for the one shoveler was being a pain. Got him another one. An hour or 2 after that the other crews blower had a 60 dollar part break. No parts and no blowers around. So I had to send up to Northfield to get another blower. On his way back I had a cable break on mine. Only store that had it was the one he left. Made him turn around to get and fixed it in my dad's garage later. What a cluster. There were guys using brooms down here. Crazy


----------



## shooterm

jimslawnsnow said:


> I was surprised how much we got so quickly. One shoveler went in the ditch. Went to pull him out and I went in. Had another guy pick me up with a different truck and pulled the shoveler out. Went back to the shop and started to convoy in. Met the tow truck on the road and sent 2 guys back to get it out and drive that truck back in. First Drive I did dummy customer had big thick mats in drive. Stopped the tractor dead. Had to have 2 other guys help me pull it out. And yes the guy will be paying for lost time and pissing me off. Then the little walk behind blower for the one shoveler was being a pain. Got him another one. An hour or 2 after that the other crews blower had a 60 dollar part break. No parts and no blowers around. So I had to send up to Northfield to get another blower. On his way back I had a cable break on mine. Only store that had it was the one he left. Made him turn around to get and fixed it in my dad's garage later. What a cluster. There were guys using brooms down here. Crazy


We never take out our skid snowblower anymore. Reason is the broom works so well up to point where equipment is better to bucket off sidewalks. The lawn damage well sucks that's for sure.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

shooterm said:


> We never take out our skid snowblower anymore. Reason is the broom works so well up to point where equipment is better to bucket off sidewalks. The lawn damage well sucks that's for sure.


Problem with snow is it was so deep, not mention what the city plow did. The ends on a few were 5 feet deep


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Pics??!


https://goo.gl/photos/VjHT7P7umG5kFhu58


----------



## banonea

MNPLOWCO said:


> ( in an excited 4 year olds voice ) " Uncle Bano, Uncle Bano, please tell us the story about the big snow of 17 and what happened to your truck"lowblue:lowred: :clapping: :dancing: :gmctruck:


......... Richard


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea said:


> https://goo.gl/photos/VjHT7P7umG5kFhu58


Simple fix. Unless it got the fender??


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Simple fix. Unless it got the fender??


It got the corner of the box. The bumper is only about $500.00, the painful part is the $7000.00 tailgate........... I got a used one the first time I backed into a pole with this truck 2 weeks after I got it and that was around $2000.00 used, and they gave me $500.00 for my old one with a baseball size hole in it. This will go to insurance


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea said:


> It got the corner of the box. The bumper is only about $500.00, the painful part is the $7000.00 tailgate........... I got a used one the first time I backed into a pole with this truck 2 weeks after I got it and that was around $2000.00 used, and they gave me $500.00 for my old one with a baseball size hole in it. This will go to insurance


No way would I buy a truck with a $7,000 tailgate.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> No way would I buy a truck with a $7,000 tailgate.


I would be too nervous to leave the truck unlocked, and come out and have the tailgate stolen. There's gotta be a huge black market for Ford tailgates now.


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea said:


> It got the corner of the box. The bumper is only about $500.00, the painful part is the $7000.00 tailgate........... I got a used one the first time I backed into a pole with this truck 2 weeks after I got it and that was around $2000.00 used, and they gave me $500.00 for my old one with a baseball size hole in it. This will go to insurance


No way... your body shop is ripping you off if that's the case... Like 2k MAX!!


----------



## djagusch

banonea said:


> It got the corner of the box. The bumper is only about $500.00, the painful part is the $7000.00 tailgate........... I got a used one the first time I backed into a pole with this truck 2 weeks after I got it and that was around $2000.00 used, and they gave me $500.00 for my old one with a baseball size hole in it. This will go to insurance


Is there a brick of gold inside the tailgate? On car-part.com they have a black one for $1200 (high end) in mn, has a camera, etc.


----------



## NorthernProServ

banonea said:


> It got the corner of the box. The bumper is only about $500.00, the painful part is the $7000.00 tailgate........... I got a used one the first time I backed into a pole with this truck 2 weeks after I got it and that was around $2000.00 used, and they gave me $500.00 for my old one with a baseball size hole in it. This will go to insurance


Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/331198360257

They also have the tailgate step one also.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> No way would I buy a truck with a $7,000 tailgate.


That's because you have dodges. Dime a dozen.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea said:


> https://goo.gl/photos/VjHT7P7umG5kFhu58


Looks like a pole got the best of you?


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> No way would I buy a truck with a $7,000 tailgate.


I didn't.I got it when I did this the first time at a junk yard


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> I would be too nervous to leave the truck unlocked, and come out and have the tailgate stolen. There's gotta be a huge black market for Ford tailgates now.


I am sure there is.....


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc said:


> No way... your body shop is ripping you off if that's the case... Like 2k MAX!!


I haven't had a estimate done, I am going off the first time I wrecked it. Just so everyone knows, those are FULL BLOWN Ford price, the mirror is over $1800.00 per side. I got the tail gate with the step last time for around $2000.00 in a junk yard in WI


----------



## CityGuy

25° and partly cloudy


----------



## banonea

Just noticed that the box is dented as well but no link so that can be fixed......


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> I would be too nervous to leave the truck unlocked, and come out and have the tailgate stolen. There's gotta be a huge black market for Ford tailgates now.


They get stolen all the time not just fords. The make locks that go on the hinge or a hose clamp works


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea said:


> I haven't had a estimate done, I am going off the first time I wrecked it. Just so everyone knows, those are FULL BLOWN Ford price, the mirror is over $1800.00 per side. I got the tail gate with the step last time for around $2000.00 in a junk yard in WI


I called my Ford Dealer today since I have a tailgate I COULD fix or leave... Not sure yet...

FROM FORD... I can get the tailgate shell for about $700 and use the old tailgate step and camera... If I need a new tailgate step, that's an extra $1,400...

Your Ford dealer is full of crap...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu said:


> They get stolen all the time not just fords. The make locks that go on the hinge or a hose clamp works


All of my trucks now come with auto locking from the factory. Just like a door lock.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> All of my trucks now come with auto locking from the factory. Just like a door lock.


Yeah they all lock easy to punch and people do.

This is what I was talking about. Hose clamp will slow them down also.


----------



## Polarismalibu

%5BIMG%5Dhttp://i63.tinypic.com/21jzjgm.png%5B/IMG%5D


----------



## Polarismalibu

Stupid site, maybe this one works


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

One would have to test drive a vehicle, at a dealer


Polarismalibu said:


> Yeah they all lock easy to punch and people do.
> 
> This is what I was talking about. Hose clamp will slow them down also.


If you know these "people" personally, I could use a white one and a silver one from a 4th generation Dodge.

Just saying.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> One would have to test drive a vehicle, at a dealer
> 
> If you know these "people" personally, I could use a white one and a silver one from a 4th generation Dodge.
> 
> Just saying.


No I just see it on Facebook all the time people complaining there tailgate got stolen.

I could use one without a stupid handle on it


----------



## CityGuy

33° and cloudy


----------



## andersman02

Snow tonight?


----------



## cbservicesllc

andersman02 said:


> Snow tonight?


Possible, sounds like more toward morning and more as you go South


----------



## jimslawnsnow

andersman02 said:


> Snow tonight?


Sounds like a couple inches down this way


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

East side of the cities has a better chance than the west side. 

Doesn't look like a lot, the roads may be wet from rain, so who knows how much will stick???


----------



## Polarismalibu

Snowing in elk river


----------



## CityGuy

Snowing in Buffalo. Not sticking yet, roads are just wet.


----------



## CityGuy

NWS also shows me in 2 to 4 tonight into tomorrow. Up from less than 1 tonight.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy said:


> NWS also shows me in 2 to 4 tonight into tomorrow. Up from less than 1 tonight.


Same for me. Other models are not showing that much down here. 1"-3" for Thursday. Looks like Bill will have work to do tomorrow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Someone is going to be wrong. NWS has almost 2" for St. Paul, Ian says a few patchy flakes.


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow said:


> Same for me. Other models are not showing that much down here. 1"-3" for Thursday. Looks like Bill will have work to do tomorrow


Novels picture showed you toward Banno getting 2 to 4 at around 1200 or so. Not that I believe him.


----------



## NorthernProServ

RAP is at 2.5"


----------



## banonea

Kttc is calling less than a inch tonight then UpTo 2" along and east of roch......

On a side note, insurance company coming to check out the truck tomorrow


----------



## CityGuy

Lawn is white, roads are black and wet. Few minor slick spots on concrete.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I was working in the shop. Checked my phone and had a message from a cop. Had to meet with him about some property damage. Don't know if I did it or not. Just some aluminum braces on a cheap 15 year old PVC fence that was installed incorrectly and hit many times. Before I could even think about much he goes running to his wife " he's not gonna pay, he's not gonna pay" . Damn thing about 5 bucks each and have 4 broken ones. My guess is they want a new fence. So I guess we go to court.


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow said:


> Same for me. Other models are not showing that much down here. 1"-3" for Thursday. Looks like Bill will have work to do tomorrow


NWS is saying 2-4" and looks to me more of a morning storm. Gonna be racing to plow it before it melts I think.


----------



## banonea

Bill1090 said:


> NWS is saying 2-4" and looks to me more of a morning storm. Gonna be racing to plow it before it melts I think.


Not I, let it melt..........


----------



## djagusch

jimslawnsnow said:


> I was working in the shop. Checked my phone and had a message from a cop. Had to meet with him about some property damage. Don't know if I did it or not. Just some aluminum braces on a cheap 15 year old PVC fence that was installed incorrectly and hit many times. Before I could even think about much he goes running to his wife " he's not gonna pay, he's not gonna pay" . Damn thing about 5 bucks each and have 4 broken ones. My guess is they want a new fence. So I guess we go to court.


The 100 bucks or less to fix it would be way cheaper then a cop and wife word of mouth through the community.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

djagusch said:


> The 100 bucks or less to fix it would be way cheaper then a cop and wife word of mouth through the community.


I couldn't even get a word in to discuss it. I also have a feeling he wouldn't have been happy. He just wants a new fence. Also he called the cops. How would I avoid that?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090 said:


> NWS is saying 2-4" and looks to me more of a morning storm. Gonna be racing to plow it before it melts I think.


Welcome to March. Per times= get it before it melts. Seasonal = screw it, let it melt


----------



## 60Grit

Fence people didn't try contacting you directly first, Jim?


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow said:


> I was working in the shop. Checked my phone and had a message from a cop. Had to meet with him about some property damage. Don't know if I did it or not. Just some aluminum braces on a cheap 15 year old PVC fence that was installed incorrectly and hit many times. Before I could even think about much he goes running to his wife " he's not gonna pay, he's not gonna pay" . Damn thing about 5 bucks each and have 4 broken ones. My guess is they want a new fence. So I guess we go to court.


Man you must like going to court.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

60Grit said:


> Fence people didn't try contacting you directly first, Jim?


Negative. He did ask the customer for company name and phone


----------



## Drakeslayer

jimslawnsnow said:


> I couldn't even get a word in to discuss it. I also have a feeling he wouldn't have been happy. He just wants a new fence. Also he called the cops. How would I avoid that?


I'm confused. The cops called you or the cop who owns the fence?


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow said:


> Negative. He did ask the customer for company name and phone


Why would someone not try and call the Contractor before the Cops... That's insane!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass said:


> Man you must like going to court.


Not really. I don't think anyone else would have had a chance either. He had his mind made up. He wasn't open to discussing anything. He went on and on how people busted his fence over the last year. Which doesn't really have much to do with anything


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Drakeslayer said:


> I'm confused. The cops called you or the cop who owns the fence?


Customers neighbor who is not a cop. Called the cops. Cop responded and gave the cop my number. Cop called me and I returned his call and met him at the address. The fence owhere was waiting outside when I pulled up. I waited for the cop to show up before getting out


----------



## Drakeslayer

jimslawnsnow said:


> Not really. I don't think anyone else would have had a chance either. He had his mind made up. He wasn't open to discussing anything. He went on and on how people busted his fence over the last year. Which doesn't really have much to do with anything


Now I'm more confused. Why were you the one who they called?


----------



## Green Grass

Drakeslayer said:


> Now I'm more confused. Why were you the one who they called?


Because he broke the dudes fence


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc said:


> Why would someone not try and call the Contractor before the Cops... That's insane!


Who knows. He did that when my customers brother took out a panel. He made the cops take pictures then. Her brother bought a new post and panel for under a 100 at Menard. But with me he didn't want to hear anything


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Green Grass said:


> Because he broke the dudes fence


He's confusing himself


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow said:


> Who knows. He did that when my customers brother took out a panel. He made the cops take pictures then. Her brother bought a new post and panel for under a 100 at Menard. But with me he didn't want to hear anything


Ohhhhh... The crazy dude is a NEIGHBOR of your customer... Right?

THAT makes a ton more sense!


----------



## Snow-Vet

djagusch said:


> The 100 bucks or less to fix it would be way cheaper then a cop and wife word of mouth through the community.


That's what I was thinking. The bad pub and who's got time to go to court for anything less than 5k?


----------



## TKLAWN

My head hurts....


----------



## Drakeslayer

Green Grass said:


> Because he broke the dudes fence


 who's fence?


----------



## djagusch

So what are you guys seeing out there for amounts?


----------



## MNPLOWCO

1/8 on the road, 1/4 on the deck here at 101 and 7 Minnetonka.. Sven says 1/2 inch to 1 inch at best in metro for this fast moving event.


----------



## CityGuy

28° and cloudy

Roads are wet.


----------



## ringahding1

1/2" Stillwater


----------



## skorum03

1"+ in Hudson. Nothing on the ground just before 5. Nice timing


----------



## MNPLOWCO

1.1 inch in Eden Prairie at Prairie Center Drive and Valley View


----------



## MNPLOWCO

1 inch at Highway 7 and 494


----------



## jimslawnsnow

1/2 to 3/4 down here


----------



## banonea

djagusch said:


> So what are you guys seeing out there for amounts?


We got less than a inch here.....


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

1" Arden Hills, 1.25" Whitebear, had .5" in **** rapids at 5am


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Three quarters of an inch to 1 inch depending on where you measure in Hopkins. But it is melting relatively fast on the sidewalks as I only have a half an inch of walked on glossy shoveling


----------



## Bill1090

Everything down here is pretty much melted already.


----------



## 60Grit

3/4 to 1.5" depending on surface and side of buildings in Edina/Shakopee. Nice to get rid of some salt. Take a half dozen similar events in a perfect world. Timing was off but salt handled it well with these temps.


----------



## banonea

Just shy of $7,000 with the damage to my truck


----------



## 60Grit

So...everything but the tailgate fixed itself? Just playin, that sucks.


----------



## banonea

60Grit said:


> So...everything but the tailgate fixed itself? Just playin, that sucks.


I wish........lol


----------



## banonea

Got around 1.5" out of this one. Got what we needed to done, got a couple we might need to scrap tonight............


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer said:


> who's fence?


You can get a good look at a T-bone by sticking your head up a butcher's backside... No, wait. It's gotta be your bull...


----------



## MNPLOWCO

banonea said:


> Just shy of $7,000 with the damage to my truck


Sheeeesh, ouch


----------



## CityGuy

17° and a few clouds


----------



## banonea

MNPLOWCO said:


> Sheeeesh, ouch


Better than I thought.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea said:


> Just shy of $7,000 with the damage to my truck


Jesus, when the driver's ed instructor t-boned me in December, it was just shy of $9,000 for my truck. New wheel, tire, front bumper, grill, fender, all new suspension, alignment, paint the whole front passenger side of the truck.


----------



## Bill1090

Accuweather says winters over.


----------



## banonea

Has anybody check prices on mowers or have a good lead on any place that's having a good price. Looking to by 2 new ones this year.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea said:


> Has anybody check prices on mowers or have a good lead on any place that's having a good price. Looking to by 2 new ones this year.


Got that insurance check already.


----------



## CityGuy

Cat is under investigation for tax issues today. They were raided today by federal agents executing a warrant.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Got that insurance check already.


not till Monday. that money is to fix the truck, but I am looking at 2 new 2016 gravely pro-turn 200 60" with gravely 3 bag baggers for $20,250.00, I was just wondering if anyone has been looking and seen any better deals......


----------



## CityGuy

12° and partly cloudy


----------



## skorum03

banonea said:


> not till Monday. that money is to fix the truck, but I am looking at 2 new 2016 gravely pro-turn 200 60" with gravely 3 bag baggers for $20,250.00, I was just wondering if anyone has been looking and seen any better deals......


That sounds like a good deal. Hard to find a brand new mower under 10k without a bagger


----------



## banonea

skorum03 said:


> That sounds like a good deal. Hard to find a brand new mower under 10k without a bagger


That's what my thoughts were, but I'm always looking to make sure I'm getting the best bang for my buck


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bano, I know you're a gravely fan....


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Bano, I know you're a gravely fan....
> 
> View attachment 171223


Very nice, ware and price......


----------



## banonea

Went to Cornerstone Auto in Elk River and got this as a personal truck.....

https://goo.gl/photos/AtzFeFVj9MgyNSG3A

Paid $9,200.00, after everything $10,000.00


----------



## banonea

Don't mind the jar of pickles.......


----------



## CityGuy

banonea said:


> Went to Cornerstone Auto in Elk River and got this as a personal truck.....
> 
> https://goo.gl/photos/AtzFeFVj9MgyNSG3A
> 
> Paid $9,200.00, after everything $10,000.00


My neck of the woods.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea said:


> Very nice, ware and price......


It's in Chisago City. Not sure on the price. Seen it and thought I'd let ya know.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Here ya go.....


----------



## banonea

CityGuy said:


> My neck of the woods.


Didn't realize that... ..


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Here ya go.....
> 
> View attachment 171242


Cool. Thanks for the info.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Here ya go.....
> 
> View attachment 171242


Your phone is always dead it seems


----------



## CityGuy

banonea said:


> Didn't realize that... ..


Love sw of there about 20 minutes. Work out of our Otego shop about 10 minutes from there.


----------



## CityGuy

25 ° and a few clouds


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Sittinghere eating in a resturant/bar. Guy sitting at the bar was just arrested for his 5th dui. He's drunk right now. He might have a problem


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Saw a guy in Robbinsdale doing cut backs. Anyone here?


----------



## banonea

Wife decided she really wanted the truck I picked up yesterday so I went on the hunt and found the truck of my dreams.......

https://goo.gl/photos/4tPYLem5VmNT5F2D9

And trust me, it is taller that the pictures show .


----------



## CityGuy

41° and partly cloudy


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Nice to see 40's and no snow for a while


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow said:


> Sittinghere eating in a resturant/bar. Guy sitting at the bar was just arrested for his 5th dui. He's drunk right now. He might have a problem


Yeah, funny thing with bad people... They never seem to learn and karma always comes calling...


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow said:


> Nice to see 40's and no snow for a while


Take another look...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

............


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> ............
> 
> View attachment 171264


OH man, not this again.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc said:


> Take another look...


I think you missed what I was referencing. I see tk must have gotten it. Facebook argument. I was being sarcastic.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> ............
> 
> View attachment 171264


Next weekend?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03 said:


> Next weekend?


Correct..........


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow said:


> Correct..........


Are they talking snow again. I seen the map but I got no clue......


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow said:


> Correct..........


Probably won't happen.

Plus it can't since I am headed to Mexico for a week on Wednesday


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Found a tailgate for my '14 that I ruined by dropping a pallet of salt on, north of Brainerd, $400. 

Found a tailgate for my '13 that a driver ruined by backing into a dumpster in Albert Lea, $400.

Going to get these, all the trucks should be repaired and ready for spring.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03 said:


> Probably won't happen.
> 
> Plus it can't since I am headed to Mexico for a week on Wednesday


I'm not worried and won't pay attention until later in the week. It was a funny convo on Facebook


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea said:


> Are they talking snow again. I seen the map but I got no clue......


The map shows numbers. Those numbers are inches of snow predicted at this time according to that model. As for as snow. Who knows. If it does snow, my guess would be night time. I wouldn't worry yet or even pay attention to it. I also wouldn't plan a trip away either


----------



## CityGuy

51° and cloudy


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Wow the snow really melted over night


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow said:


> Wow the snow really melted over night


You guys have much left? We still had a fair amount in the trees, but that's all gone now. Even 90% of the snowbanks in the shade are gone now.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> You guys have much left? We still had a fair amount in the trees, but that's all gone now. Even 90% of the snowbanks in the shade are gone now.


Almost nothing. The more shaded areas have snow. Even my 8' snow pile is nearly gone in my yard


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> You guys have much left? We still had a fair amount in the trees, but that's all gone now. Even 90% of the snowbanks in the shade are gone now.


We still got a 6" base in a lot of areas but lots of melting over the last few days.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I have the county here replacing mailboxes from the heavy snow. They busted the heck out of them


----------



## djagusch

Talked to my parents in red wing. Basically said snow piles is all what's left down there.


----------



## Bill1090

A balmy 57° here right now. Too bad it's cloudy.


----------



## CityGuy

Tornado watch in the beginning of March. Kinda unreal.


----------



## banonea

We just got put in one here......


----------



## CityGuy

Thunderstorm warning for me. .5 dollar hail and 60 mph winds main threat.


----------



## Snow Captain

Had hail here in Redwood Falls at 3:40pm


----------



## NorthernProServ

CityGuy said:


> Thunderstorm warning for me. .5 dollar hail and 60 mph winds main threat.


Tornado warning now

Black to the west


----------



## Polarismalibu

I'm gonna be in a tornado warning here in a few minutes it looks like


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ said:


> Tornado warning now
> 
> Black to the west


Just missed me but SW to NE county sounds bad.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu said:


> I'm gonna be in a tornado warning here in a few minutes it looks like


You at office?


----------



## banonea

Not taking any chances with the New trucks, in the garage they go.......


----------



## CityGuy

Big rain drops finally.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy said:


> You at office?


No I was at home. Was on the ground a few north of me


----------



## CityGuy

28° cloudy and windy


----------



## CityGuy

Man is that wind just a howling.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy said:


> Man is that wind just a howling.


Hold on those vehicle doors


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow said:


> Hold on those vehicle doors


Went to Texas Roadhouse backed into a spy last night almost lost my door getting out. Been while it's been that bad. Don't help a tornado was less then 5 miles away at the same time


----------



## Polarismalibu

Little mini blizzard here now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Good thing I woke up from my wife's snoring. I'm headed out for a salt run now.


----------



## CityGuy

23° cloudy and windy.


----------



## CityGuy

Nice unexpected 4 a.m. wake up call. 
Very strange "storm" no snow at home. Spotty in Buffalo and good dusting in St. Michael.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy said:


> Nice unexpected 4 a.m. wake up call.
> Very strange "storm" no snow at home. Spotty in Buffalo and good dusting in St. Michael.


We got nothing here. Had a few wet flakes during the day yesterday but that is it......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The wind was blowing the salt off the spinner as fast as I could spread it.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> The wind was blowing the salt off the spinner as fast as I could spread it.
> 
> View attachment 171340
> 
> 
> View attachment 171341


dam.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Grass is almost green in Rochester in spots.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Grass is almost green in Rochester in spots.


What you in my town for?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Grass is almost green in Rochester in spots.


The non fert Lawns are greening nicely. The fert Lawns are really greening


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea said:


> What you in my town for?


Buying some bumpers off of Craigslist.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Buying some bumpers off of Craigslist.


Cool


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Man I hate when I receive bad news in a text. I really enjoy it after they reveal it was to the wrong person. Got wrong texts from people twice in 5 minutes. Sheesh


----------



## MNPLOWCO

My internal clock has been off for the last month. 2:15 am. Wakeing up and ready to go..... nowhere. If this keeps up for daylight savings I'll lose another hour and it will be waking up at 1:15 am. Sheesh!


----------



## CityGuy

25° and clear


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Austin got a light coating over night of snow


----------



## banonea

No


jimslawnsnow said:


> Austin got a light coating over night of snow


Nothing here


----------



## jimslawnsnow

How can someone move here a week ago, work 2 jobs making nearly 20 per hour on each and get 2 grand from the county each month?


----------



## CityGuy

5° and clear


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Good ole Sven says plowable event starts Sunday night through Monday morning. TWC is in agreement. Let's see.....


----------



## Polarismalibu

MNPLOWCO said:


> Good ole Sven says plowable event starts Sunday night through Monday morning. TWC is in agreement. Let's see.....


They all agreeed we would get a foot two weeks ago also.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This morning's GFS


----------



## banonea

Kttc is saying 1 to 3 here.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> This morning's GFS
> 
> View attachment 171382


I thought the highs were gonna be in the 40's?


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> This morning's GFS
> 
> View attachment 171382


You really know how to make a Friday suck.


----------



## Bill1090

banonea said:


> Kttc is saying 1 to 3 here.....


NWS app has me at 1-3 for Sunday night. Didn't show totals for Monday yet.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090 said:


> NWS app has me at 1-3 for Sunday night. Didn't show totals for Monday yet.


NWS has 1-2" 3-5" 1-3". Sunday day thru Monday day


----------



## Bill1090

NWS bumped me up to 2-4 Sunday night.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Just got the fish house back. Maybe I should plan one more trip so you all get snow


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu said:


> Just got the fish house back. Maybe I should plan one more trip so you all get snow


Please do


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Spraying liquid deicer on 35 southbound. South of Lakeville to the big steer. I imagine they'll do the rest. I wonder how well it works after cars drive through it spraying it all over


----------



## NorthernProServ

Winter storm watch...here we go ago.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ said:


> Winter storm watch...here we go ago.


Same...........


----------



## Polarismalibu

You don't have to beg! I think I this better half would kill me if I went again though


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow said:


> Spraying liquid deicer on 35 southbound. South of Lakeville to the big steer. I imagine they'll do the rest. I wonder how well it works after cars drive through it spraying it all over


You want cars to track it. Fills in the "gap" between nozzles.


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ said:


> Winter storm watch...here we go ago.


4 to 8 inches possible. 
Did my part to help out, even though I want snow, by loading with brine and salt.


----------



## IMAGE

cbservicesllc said:


> Certainly an interesting design... A side by side comparison for a couple snowfalls would help.


Would you like to demo the Normand ESSA+? I'm going to be dropping one off with Lano Equipment soon that they can send out for demo.

http://www.cienormand.com/en/snowbl...series-snowblower-with-essa-scraper-blade.php


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

IMAGE said:


> Would you like to demo the Normand ESSA+? I'm going to be dropping one off with Lano Equipment soon that they can send out for demo.
> 
> http://www.cienormand.com/en/snowbl...series-snowblower-with-essa-scraper-blade.php
> 
> View attachment 171389


What is the price on something like that?

What size tractors do you run? I've been trying to figure out what size I need to upgrade to from a Kubota M6040.


----------



## andy34

IMAGE said:


> Would you like to demo the Normand ESSA+? I'm going to be dropping one off with Lano Equipment soon that they can send out for demo.
> 
> http://www.cienormand.com/en/snowbl...series-snowblower-with-essa-scraper-blade.php
> 
> View attachment 171389


Do you think a L6060 could handle the 78"?


----------



## CityGuy

8° and cloudy


----------



## shooterm

jimslawnsnow said:


> Spraying liquid deicer on 35 southbound. South of Lakeville to the big steer. I imagine they'll do the rest. I wonder how well it works after cars drive through it spraying it all over


Rochester Public works put down liquids on Thursday night. I didn't know it hung around that long.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Up to 8"-15" per NWS. Banonea has the same


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow said:


> Up to 8"-15" per NWS. Banonea has the same


When did that change, they NWS was just saying 5" to 8"


----------



## Bill1090

Totals keep going up up up.


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow said:


> Up to 8"-15" per NWS. Banonea has the same


Holy cafe! You guys can have that.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea said:


> When did that change, they NWS was just saying 5" to 8"


That's what the app said as I typed that


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Gander mountain to close Mankato, Woodbury and rogers stores


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090 said:


> Holy cafe! You guys can have that.


6"-10" for you on the app


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow said:


> 6"-10" for you on the app


Odd. My app says 3-5. NWS website weather story just has me into 6-10.

What app are you using?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090 said:


> Odd. My app says 3-5. NWS website weather story just has me into 6-10.
> 
> What app are you using?


Phone app


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090 said:


> Odd. My app says 3-5. NWS website weather story just has me into 6-10.
> 
> What app are you using?


Now the website shows up to 9" and the hourly on the website shows about 7" for me. They don't show totals for some as its a bit far out


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow said:


> Gander mountain to close Mankato, Woodbury and rogers stores


I'm surprised it took this long to close rogers. Started out as a gun only story slowly added stuff to try to save it. Can't compete with cabelas a few doors down


----------



## andersman02

For Bloomington, Gfs at 4-5, rap 5-6, nam4k 9"


----------



## andersman02

I think, still not 100% sure I know how to read those


----------



## banonea

NWS is still saying 5”-7” total by Monday afternoon here.......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea said:


> NWS is still saying 5"-7" total by Monday afternoon here.......


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow said:


>


Whatever comes we will plow it......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea said:


> Whatever comes we will plow it......


I'd rather expect a lot and get less, instead of expecting less amounts and get a foot or more.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow said:


> I'd rather expect a lot and get less, instead of expecting less amounts and get a foot or more.


That is the plan we are going with. Got all my gear ready, extra plow driver and shovelers lined up.


----------



## CityGuy

And here comes the downplay of the storm.
I was at 4 to 8 total as of noon. 
Now I'm at 3 to 5.


----------



## Bill1090

Just broke a pin on the power cord of the plow. Called Charlie from Michaels and he went to the shop and set it outside for me to pick up. Talk about good service!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy said:


> And here comes the downplay of the storm.
> I was at 4 to 8 total as of noon.
> Now I'm at 3 to 5.


Totals the same here so far. Just extended out


----------



## Bill1090

I think there's something wrong with me. I'm actually getting excited about this storm.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090 said:


> I think there's something wrong with me. I'm actually getting excited about this storm.


You must be sick


----------



## banonea

Bill1090 said:


> Just broke a pin on the power cord of the plow. Called Charlie from Michaels and he went to the shop and set it outside for me to pick up. Talk about good service!


They are the only place I get my parts from.......


----------



## NorthernProServ

Both were put out within minutes of each other, yet are different enough. I say they still dont know what going to happen.


----------



## CityGuy

11° and partly cloudy


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Up to 17 1/2" per NWS. Banonea is up to 16". Totals about half on the low end.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NWS Web site shows 7"-11". I've never seen the site off so much. App vs web


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow said:


> NWS Web site shows 7"-11". I've never seen the site off so much. App vs web


Was just listening to NWS on channel 188 here, and they say 1 to 3 today, 1 to 3 tonight and up to 2 tomorrow.......


----------



## banonea

With the bulk coming from noon to 9 pm today


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea said:


> Was just listening to NWS on channel 188 here, and they say 1 to 3 today, 1 to 3 tonight and up to 2 tomorrow.......


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow said:


>


I don't think they have a clue what is going to happen.......


----------



## Bill1090

LSE Weather Story


----------



## djagusch

Can someone post the current euro?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch said:


> Can someone post the current euro?


Watch the HRRR.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Through 3 am.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Through 3 am.
> 
> View attachment 171426


Southerly trend? Hope so, cause I'm in Mexico.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03 said:


> Southerly trend? Hope so, cause I'm in Mexico.


Ah, no. Supposed to go straight East from there.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Ah, no. Supposed to go straight East from there.


So the 17" to the west of me will work it's way to me?


----------



## CityGuy

Just started to flurrie here.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Wi


skorum03 said:


> Southerly trend? Hope so, cause I'm in Mexico.


wishful thinking!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Steady light snow here


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Light wispy flakes have arrived here.


----------



## Bill1090

Starting to lower the totals for down here.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

And it starts


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090 said:


> Starting to lower the totals for down here.


Same as before attm


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Don't really care if we get 1" or 5". Waiting until 2am either way


----------



## CityGuy

Now I'm back to 4 to 8 according to the nws app.


----------



## banonea

NICHOLS LANDSCA said:


> Don't really care if we get 1" or 5". Waiting until 2am either way


Not I, made that mistake before. Once we got around 3" we will plow the redo again.....


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

banonea said:


> Not I, made that mistake before. Once we got around 3" we will plow the redo again.....


We aren't getting as much as you. During an event we don't let more than 3" accumulate. Not to worried about it.


----------



## NorthernProServ

RAP is up to 6.5"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ said:


> RAP is up to 6.5"


Yeah, NWS is dropping totals while the models keep increasing totals.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Yeah, NWS is dropping totals while the models keep increasing totals.


Mine stayed the same from NWS


----------



## MNPLOWCO

1.75 Inch of very granulated snow here.
Hwy 101 and 7 Minnetonka.


----------



## banonea

We got about 1",maby a little more here


----------



## jimslawnsnow

About 2 1/2" here. Snowing just a tad over an inch an hour


----------



## millsaps118

Elk River has 1" and slowly rising.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

At 3" now


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow said:


> At 3" now


It must be shifting slightly south as well as east. I got maby 2" here......


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

1.25" in the deck


----------



## banonea

Looking at the NWS radar, the heavy stuff is done from what i see.......


----------



## Snow-Vet

Ham Lake: 1"
Fridley: 1.25"
Maplewood: 1.5"
Robbinsdale 1.75"
NE Minneapolis: 1.75"
**** Rapids: 1.25"
Little Canada: 1.4"

Reports from employees


----------



## MNPLOWCO

2.25 inches here. So that's 1/2 inch per hour rate.


----------



## banonea

Snow-Vet said:


> Ham Lake: 1"
> Fridley: 1.25"
> Maplewood: 1.5"
> Robbinsdale 1.75"
> NE Minneapolis: 1.75"
> **** Rapids: 1.25"
> Little Canada: 1.4"
> 
> Reports from employees


Damm, you got boys all over.....


----------



## Snow-Vet

I wish some of you guys had your cities listed instead of "Minnesota", but I'm sure you guys all know each other by now and where everyone's at.


----------



## Polarismalibu

millsaps118 said:


> Elk River has 1" and slowly rising.


I'm at just a hair under 2"


----------



## Snow-Vet

banonea said:


> Damm, you got boys all over.....


Haha, I know. I wish I had a tighter radius in a just a couple cities.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Snow-Vet said:


> I wish some of you guys had your cities listed instead of "Minnesota", but I'm sure you guys all know each other by now and where everyone's at.


The main people that post most of us know where they are.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

B write a two inches at Uptown at Lyndale and Lake.


----------



## Snow-Vet

Polarismalibu said:


> The main people that post most of us know where they are.


Gotcha, figured so. Cool.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu said:


> The main people that post most of us know where they are.


Unless it's me, who the hell knows where I'm at.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Snow-Vet said:


> Gotcha, figured so. Cool.


You'll figure them out pretty quick


----------



## Snow-Vet

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Unless it's me, who the hell knows where I'm at.


Forest lake area?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Unless it's me, who the hell knows where I'm at.


You post traffic cam pictures of where your at lol


----------



## banonea

Snow-Vet said:


> I wish some of you guys had your cities listed instead of "Minnesota", but I'm sure you guys all know each other by now and where everyone's at.


I am from rochester, about 30 miles from the border.......


----------



## banonea

Snow-Vet said:


> Haha, I know. I wish I had a tighter radius in a just a couple cities.


All mine are within 10 miles......


----------



## Snow-Vet

banonea said:


> I am from rochester, about 30 miles from the border.......


Nice


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Unless it's me, who the hell knows where I'm at.


I do......in the boonies


----------



## banonea

Heading to get my truck and check things out. Might be able to get started early.......


----------



## Snow-Vet

banonea said:


> All mine are within 10 miles......


I'm jealous


----------



## Snow-Vet

Snow-Vet said:


> Ham Lake: 1"
> Fridley: 1.25"
> Maplewood: 1.5"
> Robbinsdale 1.75"
> NE Minneapolis: 1.75"
> **** Rapids: 1.25"
> Little Canada: 1.4"
> 
> Reports from employees


I should say for the record these totals were around 6:00-6:30, Ham Lake now has 1.5", and the rest are likely bumped up too by now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1.25" at 35W/23 in Lino.


----------



## Snow-Vet

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> 1.25" at 35W/23 in Lino.


Nice, I have a warehouse right there next to the prison, lol. More to west and south as expected I guess.


----------



## banonea

We got around3.5 to 4 here


----------



## Bill1090

1.5 - 2" here. Coming down good.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

About an inch in Wyoming. Looks to be done here for the most part in a couple hours.


----------



## andersman02

well shoot, our other residential truck won't go into reverse. Our back up is in the shop getting looked at for spring.


----------



## NorthernProServ

........


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Looks like I can head out about 10-10:30 based on speed.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Right at 1.5" on the deck. With nothing coming down besides a couple flakes the size of dust (Coonrapids for the new guy)


----------



## TKLAWN

MNPLOWCO said:


> Looks like I can head out about 10-10:30 based on speed.


Pretty happy it's going to work that way.
About 3inches here


----------



## jimslawnsnow

At 6" currently


----------



## Polarismalibu

TKLAWN said:


> Pretty happy it's going to work that way.
> About 3inches here


No kidding I was not looking forward to potentially the last storm ending 5am on a Monday.


----------



## Snow Captain

8.5" in Redwood Falls....still snowing.


----------



## Bill1090

3ish......


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Time to brush off the equipment. Warm up those diesels and head out for a 9 hour run. 
Be safe out there everyone. And get your equipment through this possibility last plow without breaking anything.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

I'm going out now, told everyone else 2am but could come out sooner.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

andersman02 said:


> well shoot, our other residential truck won't go into reverse. Our back up is in the shop getting looked at for spring.


One of my Subs that has two trucks, one of his trucks is in the shop 2.


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu said:


> No kidding I was not looking forward to potentially the last storm ending 5am on a Monday.


It's 120 am and still snowing.


----------



## CityGuy

MNPLOWCO said:


> Time to brush off the equipment. Warm up those diesels and head out for a 9 hour run.
> Be safe out there everyone. And get your equipment through this possibility last plow without breaking anything.


I didn't even get out of the garage without blowing a main hydraulic line.


----------



## CityGuy

2-3 inches in Otsego depending on where you measure in the lot.


----------



## CityGuy

16° cloudy and light snow.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Back build later morning?


----------



## NorthernProServ

jimslawnsnow said:


> Back build later morning?


It is here......


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy said:


> It's 120 am and still snowing.


Hardly not enough to matter


----------



## MNPLOWCO

4 inches all around lake Minnetonka. Why am I going so darn slow. I feel as if I am rocketing through accounts but the clock keeps going faster and faster. I'm 2/3 rds done....but I should be almost finished. Lack of practice I guess.


----------



## NorthernProServ

MNPLOWCO said:


> 4 inches all around lake Minnetonka. Why am I going so darn slow. I feel as if I am rocketing through accounts but the clock keeps going faster and faster. I'm 2/3 rds done....but I should be almost finished. Lack of practice I guess.


So I'm not the only one that feels like that.


----------



## Bill1090

We ended up with around 5" of white dust.


----------



## banonea

We got between 3 and 5 here. My guys kicked ass tonight. Time for some sleep......


----------



## Polarismalibu

MNPLOWCO said:


> 4 inches all around lake Minnetonka. Why am I going so darn slow. I feel as if I am rocketing through accounts but the clock keeps going faster and faster. I'm 2/3 rds done....but I should be almost finished. Lack of practice I guess.


I felt the same way


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gonna go hit up the Tremendous 12 before I do my last residential.


----------



## Bill1090

Suns out. Really starting to melt everything. Started the day at 4-5" now down to 2".


----------



## NorthernProServ

Bill1090 said:


> Suns out. Really starting to melt everything. Started the day at 4-5" now down to 2".


That sun is strong. Non-salted black top lots are just about wet


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Bill1090 said:


> Suns out. Really starting to melt everything. Started the day at 4-5" now down to 2".


Good ole Sven remarked a couple of days ago that " the Sun's angel and strength at this time of the year is the same as September 30".


----------



## Polarismalibu

Here we go again with the cafeing shovelers


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu said:


> Here we go again with the cafeing shovelers


I fired one last night myself, happens to be my nephew. Thought a s*** didn't stink any found out otherwise


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu said:


> Here we go again with the cafeing shovelers


You're still out? Or they want pay?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Had an interesting day. Cable broke on the chute for the blower at 2am. Send the wife to get one this morning. She drops it off. Shoveler and I meet at my dad's since we were a block away to work on it in his garage. We are working on it. We hear a bunch of beeping noises. We don't think much of it. Then we hear a faint voice. We walk to the front of his house and see my sisters arm hanging out the window. It looks blue. Was black. She said she was stuck. I asked how she got stuck in the window. She was stuck in the bedroom and it was on fire. We had to bust our way in. She had pillows or blankets in the way. I stomped the fire out and the shoveler got the window open. Man was it black in there. She was passed out with 3 candles burning. One tipped over starting the carpet on fire. Sheesh


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow said:


> Had an interesting day. Cable broke on the chute for the blower at 2am. Send the wife to get one this morning. She drops it off. Shoveler and I meet at my dad's since we were a block away to work on it in his garage. We are working on it. We hear a bunch of beeping noises. We don't think much of it. Then we hear a faint voice. We walk to the front of his house and see my sisters arm hanging out the window. It looks blue. Was black. She said she was stuck. I asked how she got stuck in the window. She was stuck in the bedroom and it was on fire. We had to bust our way in. She had pillows or blankets in the way. I stomped the fire out and the shoveler got the window open. Man was it black in there. She was passed out with 3 candles burning. One tipped over starting the carpet on fire. Sheesh


Damm, good thing you were there.....


----------



## Greenery

What a night. My truck didn't make it 1 hour before it was useless. Dies at an idle or when trying to change gears. Bobcat made it twenty minutes before it lost auxiliary hydro control and the tilt function? So I got to plow everything myself in the dump.


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow said:


> You're still out? Or they want pay?


They wanted pay instantly or they where gonna throw every snow flake back on the walks. Fricken idiots i just won't ever understand it


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea said:


> I fired one last night myself, happens to be my nephew. Thought a s*** didn't stink any found out otherwise


I can't deal with it anymore this year. It has Been so crazy for me this year no one is sane or normal no matter how many times I have talked of them before hand


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu said:


> They wanted pay instantly or they where gonna throw every snow flake back on the walks. Fricken idiots i just won't ever understand it


If you can, don't know how deep your employee pool is, but I would fire all of them and start fresh.........Just a suggestion


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow said:


> Had an interesting day. Cable broke on the chute for the blower at 2am. Send the wife to get one this morning. She drops it off. Shoveler and I meet at my dad's since we were a block away to work on it in his garage. We are working on it. We hear a bunch of beeping noises. We don't think much of it. Then we hear a faint voice. We walk to the front of his house and see my sisters arm hanging out the window. It looks blue. Was black. She said she was stuck. I asked how she got stuck in the window. She was stuck in the bedroom and it was on fire. We had to bust our way in. She had pillows or blankets in the way. I stomped the fire out and the shoveler got the window open. Man was it black in there. She was passed out with 3 candles burning. One tipped over starting the carpet on fire. Sheesh


Holly crap that's crazy! You were in the right place at the right time for sure! How's she doing?


----------



## CityGuy

1° and clear


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu said:


> Holly crap that's crazy! You were in the right place at the right time for sure! How's she doing?


No one knows. I don't have anything really to do with her


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Had chat a property that is secure as they added another building. While I was waiting to be let out, one of the residents and old man was looking for the strip club. He asked all the nurses he saw. He asked another resident. He said he was there last night and the location got moved. I'm about falling over laughing. He gets to me and asks. I sent him down the hallway to the lounge area. Hopefully all is ok after I left. He's gonna be mad when he doesn't find a strip club there. But then again his memory might fail by then. I hate going in there seeing all these elderly who have no idea what year it is or who they are.


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea said:


> If you can, don't know how deep your employee pool is, but I would fire all of them and start fresh.........Just a suggestion


I'm thinking I'm gonna ditch the accosiations I have for next year. Wouldn't be an issue if I didn't need so many shovelers there the problems I'm having.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu said:


> I'm thinking I'm gonna ditch the accosiations I have for next year. Wouldn't be an issue if I didn't need so many shovelers there the problems I'm having.


It's sucks needing shovelers. Almost need them unless you wanna be one of the guys who does driveways for 20 bucks and doesn't shovel. I have only 2 place we dont shovel. An apartment junk hole and church because the guy is tight with money.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

The bad thing with shovelers is they are almost more important than having good equipment. In companies they are more important. 


Luckily this year I have been blessed with good guys


----------



## CityGuy

7° few clouds


----------



## banonea

signed papers last week on a cash out finance on my house on my house so I could consolidate a few things and invest in some new equipment for the company and it took a week for the check to clear. just looked at the checking account this morning and there it says $116,450.00that will wake you up quick.payuppayuppayuppayup


----------



## Polarismalibu

jimslawnsnow said:


> It's sucks needing shovelers. Almost need them unless you wanna be one of the guys who does driveways for 20 bucks and doesn't shovel. I have only 2 place we dont shovel. An apartment junk hole and church because the guy is tight with money.


see I only have actual shovelers for my accosiations. Otherwise for the commercials the guys plowing just jump out and take the few minutes to hit the walks. Eliminate the account eliminate the problems.


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu said:


> see I only have actual shovelers for my accosiations. Otherwise for the commercials the guys plowing just jump out and take the few minutes to hit the walks. Eliminate the account eliminate the problems.


Don't get rid of the account because of stupid employees, fire them and get people who understand how it works if you can, unless the account is a PITA


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea said:


> Don't get rid of the account because of stupid employees, fire them and get people who understand how it works if you can, unless the account is a PITA


its not just because of emoloyees it's been a big pain all year. It's the farthest out of my route and I'm the only one that can go there beacuse it can only be done with a skid. Waste of 2 hours on the truck sitting there. I only did the snow work none of the lawn stuff so it's not a big loss.


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu said:


> its not just because of emoloyees it's been a big pain all year. It's the farthest out of my route and I'm the only one that can go there beacuse it can only be done with a skid. Waste of 2 hours on the truck sitting there. I only did the snow work none of the lawn stuff so it's not a big loss.


Just sub it out to LwnMwr. Problem solved.


----------



## NorthernProServ

banonea said:


> signed papers last week on a cash out finance on my house on my house so I could consolidate a few things and invest in some new equipment for the company and it took a week for the check to clear. just looked at the checking account this morning and there it says $116,450.00that will wake you up quick.payuppayuppayuppayup


Bet it all on red


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu said:


> its not just because of emoloyees it's been a big pain all year. It's the farthest out of my route and I'm the only one that can go there beacuse it can only be done with a skid. Waste of 2 hours on the truck sitting there. I only did the snow work none of the lawn stuff so it's not a big loss.


I'd dump it too


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090 said:


> Just sub it out to LwnMwr. Problem solved.


Oh gawd.......


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu said:


> its not just because of emoloyees it's been a big pain all year. It's the farthest out of my route and I'm the only one that can go there beacuse it can only be done with a skid. Waste of 2 hours on the truck sitting there. I only did the snow work none of the lawn stuff so it's not a big loss.


Now it makes more sense.....


----------



## CityGuy

Hey Jim,

Saw a guy combining corn this afternoon, what would you use that for? Wouldn't it be mouldy by now?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy said:


> Hey Jim,
> 
> Saw a guy combining corn this afternoon, what would you use that for? Wouldn't it be mouldy by now?


Possibly, but probably not. If there is some the combine might take it off. Haul it to the elevator and they blend it in with good corn. Was a guy combing over lake mazaska before the big snow a few weeks ago


----------



## Bill1090

37° Cloudy. No wind. Here talking to myself.


----------



## banonea

Just finishing with my tax appointment. Could be worse, less than $3,000.00 owed.


----------



## skorum03

Anyone on here interested in an 8'2" Boss Vxt before I put it on craigslist. I bought it three years ago in December from a guy who bought it new that Fall. It's probably only been used 30 times total in the last three years. PM if interested.


----------



## cbservicesllc

skorum03 said:


> Anyone on here interested in an 8'2" Boss Vxt before I put it on craigslist. I bought it three years ago in December from a guy who bought it new that Fall. It's probably only been used 30 times total in the last three years. PM if interested.


Didn't you get out of this god forsaken business? Maybe I already asked...

By the way, this place is DEAD...


----------



## MNPLOWCO

cbservicesllc said:


> Didn't you get out of this god forsaken business? Maybe I already asked...
> 
> By the way, this place is DEAD...


Well.....let's get this party started!!!


----------



## Bill1090

cbservicesllc said:


> Didn't you get out of this god forsaken business? Maybe I already asked...
> 
> By the way, this place is DEAD...


Nobody ever gets out of it. It's like cocain. As much as you hate to do it, it just keeps pulling you in.

*No I don't have any first hand experience with cocain.*


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Taxes got you busy,. Maybe ya'll went east to plow.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Bill1090 said:


> Nobody ever gets out of it. It's like cocain. As much as you hate to do it, it just keeps pulling you in.
> 
> *No I don't have any first hand experience with cocain.*


Yep, if you have a truck and even an old plow, your not out of the business.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090 said:


> Nobody ever gets out of it. It's like cocain. As much as you hate to do it, it just keeps pulling you in.
> 
> *No I don't have any first hand experience with cocain.*


Well you answered the question we were all gonna ask


----------



## Bill1090

Polarismalibu said:


> Well you answered the question we were all gonna ask


Thought I better add in the disclaimer.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Raining.............


----------



## skorum03

cbservicesllc said:


> Didn't you get out of this god forsaken business? Maybe I already asked...
> 
> By the way, this place is DEAD...


My brother took over for me. I still help plow a bit, but he does most of it. We don't need my plow anymore so I'm getting rid of it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Where's the king of plowsite been?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Lots have some slick spots, one sidewalk on the north side you could hardly even walk on.


----------



## Greenery

Did that annual lawn equipment auction come and go already? Or when is it?


----------



## Bill1090

Greenery said:


> Did that annual lawn equipment auction come and go already? Or when is it?


Next Saturday I think.


----------



## NorthernProServ

skorum03 said:


> Anyone on here interested in an 8'2" Boss Vxt before I put it on craigslist. I bought it three years ago in December from a guy who bought it new that Fall. It's probably only been used 30 times total in the last three years. PM if interested.


Not to hi jack your post...But speaking of equipment for sale.... got two SS 9'2"DXT for sale. Mounts and wiring too, should fit 11'-16' superduty I think


----------



## 60Grit

NorthernProServ said:


> Not to hi jack your post...But speaking of equipment for sale.... got two SS 9'2"DXT for sale. Mounts and wiring too, should fit 11'-16' superduty I think


Price? Age? Cutting edge shape?


----------



## NorthernProServ

60Grit said:


> Price? Age? Cutting edge shape?


I will PM you


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ said:


> Not to hi jack your post...But speaking of equipment for sale.... got two SS 9'2"DXT for sale. Mounts and wiring too, should fit 11'-16' superduty I think


Wait, what?? Are you bailing on snow? How much?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Wait, what?? Are you bailing on snow? How much?


 upgrading I bet


----------



## djagusch

NorthernProServ said:


> Not to hi jack your post...But speaking of equipment for sale.... got two SS 9'2"DXT for sale. Mounts and wiring too, should fit 11'-16' superduty I think


PM me price/info


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Wait, what?? Are you bailing on snow? How much?


Probably upgrading to a real red plow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090 said:


> Probably upgrading to a real red plow.


You mean like the red DXT I put on my '17?


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> You mean like the red DXT I put on my '17?


MVP3


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> You mean like the red DXT I put on my '17?


No no. Not at all like that one.


----------



## banonea

Anyone here got any experience with country Clipper mowers? Was doing some looking at them online and they've got a lot of features that I see would be exceptionally handy especially the standard flip up deck for cleaning and replacing blades. I have a dealer down in my area but I was just wondering if anybody is ever used any of them before


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea said:


> Anyone here got any experience with country Clipper mowers? Was doing some looking at them online and they've got a lot of features that I see would be exceptionally handy especially the standard flip up deck for cleaning and replacing blades. I have a dealer down in my area but I was just wondering if anybody is ever used any of them before


If your gonna do that, save money and buy the junk at Lowe's or home depot.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow said:


> If your gonna do that, save money and buy the junk at Lowe's or home depot.


I am exploring all options. I just didn't know if anybody around here never used any of them or not.


----------



## banonea

Have you used them in the past Jim?


----------



## djagusch

banonea said:


> Anyone here got any experience with country Clipper mowers? Was doing some looking at them online and they've got a lot of features that I see would be exceptionally handy especially the standard flip up deck for cleaning and replacing blades. I have a dealer down in my area but I was just wondering if anybody is ever used any of them before


The shop I buy scag's from sells alot of clippers to homeowners. I'd say it would be a downgrade from your gravelys.

The clippers hold up but I don't know about commercial use. And let's be honest you are a little hard on stuff.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea said:


> Have you used them in the past Jim?


No for a very good reason


----------



## banonea

djagusch said:


> The shop I buy scag's from sells alot of clippers to homeowners. I'd say it would be a downgrade from your gravelys.
> 
> The clippers hold up but I don't know about commercial use. And let's be honest you are a little hard on stuff.


I agree, I get my money's worth........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery said:


> Did that annual lawn equipment auction come and go already? Or when is it?


It's this coming Saturday. So far there's nothing I see I want to bid on.


----------



## banonea

anyone used one of these.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea said:


> anyone used one of these.......


Yep, don't waste your time.


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea said:


> anyone used one of these.......


That's probably one of those sounds way to good to be true things


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea said:


> anyone used one of these.......


They were a flop from what I've heard. Waconia or whatever the saint Paul exmark was called had one and couldn't give it away


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bano -

The reasons why they are no good.....

The electric motor isn't strong enough for heavy grass, it won't turn the string fast enough.

The one in your video is fix mounted, so you can't get under split rail fences to get around the fence posts. 

The ability to extended the line is cafe-y at best, so you're always stopping the mower to adjust the line.

How often do you have to trim an insulation in the ground along a fence or tree? Again, this piece of equipment is fix mounted.

To trim properly along chain link fence, you have to walk backwards so the trimmer will pull the grass out of the fence line. This won't do that.

I tried a 4M Trimmer, which was basically the same thing, except they have a foot switch to turn it on and off, and a foot pedal to swing it out from the mower deck to get under fencing.

Lastly, either you're going to be trimming way short (to get the trimmer line under the deck to the mower blades) or you're going to making another pass to get the grass between your trimmer head and the mower blades, since the trimmer line isn't going to cut the grass where the mower deck is.


They said they sell about 4-500 of those units per year. Think about how many lawn mowers there are in the world. That's not very many. I would bet that 90% are put on a mower and taken off within a month, then put on a shelf.

The only time I can see them working is if you were doing a lot of low income housing with no landscape and could run the trimmer along the brick of the building. Even then you're still going to have to get a trimmer out and trim all of the inside corners or areas the mower won't fit.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Anybody out working today?


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow said:


> Anybody out working today?


Not I, at the hospital.......


----------



## Polarismalibu

Anyone interested in snow rims for a S770 bobcat? I think they fit the 750 and 850 as well. Set of 4 used one season. Would trade for a set for s650 otherwise $300 for the 4


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea said:


> Not I, at the hospital.......


That can't be good. Hope all is ok


----------



## banonea

I've got a pulled muscle with a possible tear. They gave me a shot of some kind of pain med that burned and a week's prescription of Valium. With any luck it helps to take care of it because I'm sick of getting only about 3-4 hours of sleep at night, I've been dealing with this for about six months


----------



## banonea

Got a question for you guys, who your dealers are up in the cities. if there's one thing I've discovered with trying to figure out what type of mower to buy is that dealers that have the ability to buy larger volume definitely give better pricing.


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea said:


> Got a question for you guys, who your dealers are up in the cities. if there's one thing I've discovered with trying to figure out what type of mower to buy is that dealers that have the ability to buy larger volume definitely give better pricing.


A-1 in Corcoran or Olsen power in north branch. Both are pretty good.


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu said:


> A-1 in Corcoran or Olsen power in north branch. Both are pretty good.


Cool thank you


----------



## jimslawnsnow

What happened to the daily weather report?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow said:


> What happened to the daily weather report?


Spring Break.


----------



## skorum03

jimslawnsnow said:


> What happened to the daily weather report?


Any frost in the ground down by you guys?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Sure looks like we are going to get a ton of rain later this week and into next week


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03 said:


> Any frost in the ground down by you guys?


Not too much. Looks like most of the pot holes are draining. Swamps still have a coating of thick ice under the open water. Up here in stillwater in a shaded drive it's still boiling out


----------



## TKLAWN

Lots of high hour mowers out at Fahey's, if that interests anyone?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I can't believe all the landscape trucks and dump trailers hauling landscape rocks and leveling tools up here in the metro


----------



## jimslawnsnow

TKLAWN said:


> Lots of high hour mowers out at Fahey's, if that interests anyone?


Bano?.................................


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow said:


> Where's the king of plowsite been?


Huh? Who's that?


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ said:


> Not to hi jack your post...But speaking of equipment for sale.... got two SS 9'2"DXT for sale. Mounts and wiring too, should fit 11'-16' superduty I think


Wait, what???


----------



## andersman02

Had a nice surprise MDA inspection today


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc said:


> Huh?


It's what another member called lawnmr


----------



## cbservicesllc

andersman02 said:


> Had a nice surprise MDA inspection today


Ruh roh...


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow said:


> It's what another member called lawnmr


Ha, that's funny


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow said:


> Bano?.................................


Nope, made the decision to invest in the mowers I have. I thought there was more hours on them then there is. 1 has just under 1100 and the other is just under1500. Just dropped both at a gravely dealer to have the motors checked to make sure there worth sticking some money into them. They don't need much, but the new gravely seats are going to happen if I keep them.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

andersman02 said:


> Had a nice surprise MDA inspection today


How did that go?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow said:


> It's what another member called lawnmr


Nothing to talk about. And yes, I realize that has never stopped me before.


----------



## TKLAWN

Should have mentioned there are a couple descent permagreens at Fahey's if anyone's looking.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN said:


> Should have mentioned there are a couple descent permagreens at Fahey's if anyone's looking.


Must be yours??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hey!! You can type in landscape mode now and see what you're typing!! No more staring at the Plowsite banner.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Hey!! You can type in landscape mode now and see what you're typing!! No more staring at the Plowsite banner.


Landscape mode?


----------



## MNPLOWCO

jimslawnsnow said:


> Landscape mode?


Holding your phone horizontaly.....or while he is applying mulch and edging, you never know with Lwnmr.


----------



## andersman02

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> How did that go?


 Went fine, had 2 issues. One was using old 55 gallon drums with their tops cut off as garbage cans, guess you can't do that. Other was not having a company incident response plan posted in the office.


----------



## banonea

Took a cyclobenzaprine for my shoulder this morning before I started doing texture and let me tell you, I forgot what it feels like when those things finally kick in. I am sitting at home in a couch now for the rest of the day........


----------



## CityGuy

Saw a trugreen truck spraying today. Little early I think.


----------



## skorum03

CityGuy said:


> Saw a trugreen truck spraying today. Little early I think.


I saw a truck pulling a trailer with mowers and dethatchers


----------



## TKLAWN

CityGuy said:


> Saw a trugreen truck spraying today. Little early I think.


Spring touch was out in my neighborhood, what a joke!


----------



## Greenery

Yup, get that pre-m down yo. 

Of course that's if you didn't put it down last fall...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

andersman02 said:


> Went fine, had 2 issues. One was using old 55 gallon drums with their tops cut off as garbage cans, guess you can't do that. Other was not having a company incident response plan posted in the office.


I wonder what they would say if you don't have an office?


Greenery said:


> Yup, get that pre-m down yo.
> 
> Of course that's if you didn't put it down last fall...


Okay Unit..... R.I.P.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> I wonder what they would say if you don't have an office?
> 
> Okay Unit..... R.I.P.


Did the old man die?

I was trying to remember his last name to look it up.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> I wonder what they would say if you don't have an office?
> 
> Okay Unit..... R.I.P.


Please fill us in.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Lots of landscape rock, and retaining wall blocks moving in trucks and trailers in the stillwater area this week.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery said:


> Did the old man die?
> 
> I was trying to remember his last name to look it up.


I don't have info, but with all his health issues, and the fact that he's just disappeared one day..... Well.....


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery said:


> Did the old man die?
> 
> I was trying to remember his last name to look it up.


I can't remember his name ether. Been 2 months sense he posted now.


----------



## TKLAWN

6in soil temp 34°in Hutchinson.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TruGreen was out spreading this morning.


----------



## cbservicesllc

andersman02 said:


> Went fine, had 2 issues. One was using old 55 gallon drums with their tops cut off as garbage cans, guess you can't do that. Other was not having a company incident response plan posted in the office.


Who's to say where the 55 gallon drums came from?? I bought like 12 cheap off an auction one time... like $20 for the lot... use them for tool storage, garbage, recycling, etc...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I hate when I don't get before and after pics of projects. Especially when they turn out very well


----------



## andersman02

jimslawnsnow said:


> I hate when I don't get before and after pics of projects. Especially when they turn out very well


Thinking I might hire a friend to take some professional pics of past jobs.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bano -

I always keep my eye out for Gravely stuff for you. This is at the lawn mower auction tomorrow in New Germany. 100 hours.

https://www.proxibid.com/aspr/Grave...SN-000918/34802673/LotDetail.asp?lid=34802673


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Bano -
> 
> I always keep my eye out for Gravely stuff for you. This is at the lawn mower auction tomorrow in New Germany. 100 hours.
> 
> https://www.proxibid.com/aspr/Grave...SN-000918/34802673/LotDetail.asp?lid=34802673


thanks for looking for me. I think I am going to keep the ones I have, there is less hours than I thought on them. I got them in the shop now having them checked out to make sure the motors justify sticking some money into. even if I half to put a couple grand to get them up to par with the new style suspension seats, I will still be over $15,000.00 ahead of buying new, and I can upgrade some other equipment as well


----------



## jimslawnsnow

For lwnmr


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'll probably be at the auction tomorrow if anyone wants to share a hot dog.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> I'll probably be at the auction tomorrow if anyone wants to share a hot dog.


Eeewwwww............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Not feeling the 1.5 hour drive to get to the auction today. Decided to pull a bumper and replace it instead.


----------



## banonea

Wife and I spent the night in St Paul, going to the Donnie Smith bike show at the Excel today. Lots of nice looking bikes and parts galore for anyone looking. The eye candy gets to be nice as well.......


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Not feeling the 1.5 hour drive to get to the auction today. Decided to pull a bumper and replace it instead.


I decided not to go also. Just not worth it. Haven't bought anything there in the past 3 years and watching the prices of what stuff is selling for confirms my decision of not going.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Greenery said:


> I decided not to go also. Just not worth it. Haven't bought anything there in the past 3 years and watching the prices of what stuff is selling for confirms my decision of not going.


Just buy cheap junk mowers all winter and bring them there.

A lot of these guys there are new guys wanting to make millions or just make Thier truck and boat payments. Local toro dealer just sold 50k in new mowers. The guys moto is all Lawns 20 bucks. I don't see making millions that way. The guy also has 3 guys hired and has less than 10 Lawns.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow said:


> Just buy cheap junk mowers all winter and bring them there.
> 
> A lot of these guys there are new guys wanting to make millions or just make Thier truck and boat payments. Local toro dealer just sold 50k in new mowers. The guys moto is all Lawns 20 bucks. I don't see making millions that way. The guy also has 3 guys hired and has less than 10 Lawns.


So you're saying a guy bought $50k in mowers with <10 lawns and 3 guys? Or are we talking multiple people here?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> So you're saying a guy bought $50k in mowers with <10 lawns and 3 guys? Or are we talking multiple people here?


Just one dude. I guess he's hoping to pick more Lawns and places to mow. He paid cash. They said he bought a variety of mowers. I have no idea who he is or where he's operating out of. I can't wait to meet this dude.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I should add, the way I knew is I saw a 36" grandstand there. Asked if they still make the 40". The 36" is one the guy is getting


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow said:


> Just one dude. I guess he's hoping to pick more Lawns and places to mow. He paid cash. They said he bought a variety of mowers. I have no idea who he is or where he's operating out of. I can't wait to meet this dude.


So you don't know who he is or where he operates, but you know he has 3 guys hired for less than 10 lawns and paid $50,000 cash for a variety of mowers including a 36" Grandstand?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> So you don't know who he is or where he operates, but you know he has 3 guys hired for less than 10 lawns and paid $50,000 cash for a variety of mowers including a 36" Grandstand?


This is what the dealer told me. Had they said he bought just the mower I wouldn't have asked anything. When they said he bought this mower with several others, I was intrigued and asked them some questions to see what they know. What's wrong with that?


----------



## djagusch

jimslawnsnow said:


> This is what the dealer told me. Had they said he bought just the mower I wouldn't have asked anything. When they said he bought this mower with several others, I was intrigued and asked them some questions to see what they know. What's wrong with that?


The dealers salesman might not be the best source of honest info. They barely know specs of equipment, let alone how a guy will operate his biz. Most likely filling you with crap thinking you will buy a mower if others are.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

djagusch said:


> The dealers salesman might not be the best source of honest info. They barely know specs of equipment, let alone how a guy will operate his biz. Most likely filling you with crap thinking you will buy a mower if others are.


Dealer sales people are the owners.......


----------



## Drakeslayer

jimslawnsnow said:


> Dealer sales people are the owners.......


Loose lips...


----------



## djagusch

jimslawnsnow said:


> Dealer sales people are the owners.......


Same difference, it wouldn't change my post.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

djagusch said:


> Same difference, it wouldn't change my post.


You know what they say about opinions, right?


----------



## djagusch

jimslawnsnow said:


> You know what they say about opinions, right?


Oh boy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch said:


> Oh boy


Unit reincarnate?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

djagusch said:


> Oh boy


Sorry a bit much? I just don't buy your theory on this particular place. Other places yes.


----------



## djagusch

jimslawnsnow said:


> Sorry a bit much? I just don't buy your theory on this particular place. Other places yes.


Jim, 
The story just doesn't add up imo. Once you find out who he is, talk to him, and see the real story please let us know. But I call bs from the dealer till then.
This industry is full of stories about how big this company is, who's got what contracts, employees saying they got stiffed by xyz, subs getting stiffed, people losing big contracts, companies closing it's doors, etc.
Truth is unless you get it first hand it means squat. And even first hand you need to cut through the bs.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well, about 15, maybe 20 years ago now we had the same thing around us. A guy went and bought the whole inventory of the Cub Cadet's commercial mowers. Had a 26' tri axle trailer to haul it around. 

We were all scratching our heads as we knew he had just a handful of accounts.

Next year he was down to a 16' trailer. 

Year after it was 1 Grandstand on a single snowmobile trailer behind a Ranger.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

djagusch said:


> Jim,
> The story just doesn't add up imo. Once you find out who he is, talk to him, and see the real story please let us know. But I call bs from the dealer till then.
> This industry is full of stories about how big this company is, who's got what contracts, employees saying they got stiffed by xyz, subs getting stiffed, people losing big contracts, companies closing it's doors, etc.
> Truth is unless you get it first hand it means squat. And even first hand you need to cut through the bs.


I intend to find out who he is. I don't believe I'm being bs'ed.

Like you guys say, it's different down here. We HAD a guy who had almost every town house and commercial. Mowed from 5am to 10pm every night. Just him and his brother. Come to find out he was charging peanuts. In the winter he allotted himself to average 25 an hour from commercial lots. He subbed a lot put. He paid the subs 65-75 and hour. This was 7-10 years ago. This same guy ripped out Mulch and a liner on a berm. 8ft wide by 6 town homes wide is. 600 ft maybe. Charged 900 bucks. I saw the receipt and couldn't believe it. I maintain this townhouse association. I also had a guy, you all are familiar with, mow over a retaining wall, lol.


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch said:


> Same difference, it wouldn't change my post.


Yep... Their main motivation is to tell as much equipment as possible, however possible...


----------



## Deershack

Who is it on here who has a connection to Ford? Possibly looking to buy new. Can you get a deal even if your not currently plowing or salting?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Deershack said:


> Who is it on here who has a connection to Ford? Possibly looking to buy new. Can you get a deal even if your not currently plowing or salting?


Quality. I will get a hold of him. Not sure he still checks in here.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Quality. I will get a hold of him. Not sure he still checks in here.


Yep, Quality... 3 trucks and counting from his dad...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Been nice to relax this month, suppose I should probably start working one of these days sense winters over


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu said:


> Been nice to relax this month, suppose I should probably start working one of these days sense winters over


Gonna text my guys today we are going to start two weeks from today.

A week of pulling stakes, fixing turf damage, whatever else needs done before we go full time.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Gonna text my guys today we are going to start two weeks from today.
> 
> A week of pulling stakes, fixing turf damage, whatever else needs done before we go full time.


That is what we are starting to do today....m


----------



## jimslawnsnow

A lot of town homes pulled Thier stakes in February when it was warm. They now get charged for sod repair if they need it. I only have a handful to pull. 

I have some equipment to get ready. Not a lot. Just pull the cab on the x739. Put dethatchers on, put the leaf box on, put the leaf loader on. Stuff like that


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Oh yeah and replace the wire mesh on a trailer


----------



## Polarismalibu

Anyone do lot sweeping? I have a few of my accounts wanting a price. I haven't ever bid it before


----------



## wizardsr

Deershack said:


> Who is it on here who has a connection to Ford? Possibly looking to buy new. Can you get a deal even if your not currently plowing or salting?


If you're up for a drive to Elk River, check with Keith Osman, he's the commercial sales manager at Elk River Ford/Cornerstone, and sells hundreds of trucks a month. He'll give you the best deal you're going to get anywhere on a new truck. I bought my new F550 from him last fall, and he's a good honest guy, long time family friend.


----------



## wizardsr

jimslawnsnow said:


> A lot of town homes pulled Thier stakes in February when it was warm. They now get charged for sod repair if they need it. I only have a handful to pull.


Hate that! Ended up putting a clause in the contracts years back that we own the stakes, and they're paying for all that go missing, whether they or someone else pulls them. I had an upscale apartment pull 500+ 36" poly stakes ($1/each) and throw them all away!



Polarismalibu said:


> Anyone do lot sweeping? I have a few of my accounts wanting a price. I haven't ever bid it before


I've done it before with a rented bobcat sweeper, just did it T&M, rental cost and time, and they didn't balk at it. Biggest problem with the bobcat sweeper is the dust, and the rental didn't have a curb brush, so the curbs had to be cleaned out with backpack blowers.


----------



## Polarismalibu

E


wizardsr said:


> If you're up for a drive to Elk River, check with Keith Osman, he's the commercial sales manager at Elk River Ford/Cornerstone, and sells hundreds of trucks a month. He'll give you the best deal you're going to get anywhere on a new truck. I bought my new F550 from him last fall, and he's a good honest guy, long time family friend.


To bad they deny the warranty on those $60k trucks bought from them.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

How many of you eat in a restaurant and go to tables to drum up business? Happening right now as I eat. This is in the metro area in a member on here town


----------



## Drakeslayer

jimslawnsnow said:


> How many of you eat in a restaurant and go to tables to drum up business? Happening right now as I eat. This is in the metro area in a member on here town


:roll eyes:


----------



## TKLAWN

jimslawnsnow said:


> How many of you eat in a restaurant and go to tables to drum up business? Happening right now as I eat. This is in the metro area in a member on here town


Sorry Jim.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Finally a sunny day

Oh and I met one of lawn dudes competitors yesterday


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow said:


> Finally a sunny day
> 
> Oh and I met one of lawn dudes competitors yesterday


If you're talking about me, the only competitor I have, is myself.


----------



## andersman02

Saw reliable out this morning, local company also out. most other companys i know starting next week


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> If you're talking about me, the only competitor I have, is myself.


Doh' k.............


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

andersman02 said:


> Saw reliable out this morning, local company also out. most other companys i know starting next week


Reliable is out up here too. We are waiting for two weeks from yesterday. Just not that much cleanup work to do with the late fall from last year.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Out in force in Minnetonka.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO said:


> Out in force in Minnetonka.


I didn't call, but there's been a call to the MN Dept of AG, and while it's a complete waste of time and money, it's not illegal.


----------



## Greenery

I'm still seeing snow and ice in some wooded areas around here.


----------



## banonea

Greenery said:


> I'm still seeing snow and ice in some wooded areas around here.


Most of my accounts still have piles.......


----------



## mnlefty

Matt's was out with a huge crew of guys (like anything they do) shrub trimming and some cleanup work (no mowers) at a townhouse where I was changing irrigation controllers today. Huge mistake if you're not taking advantage of the weather for either work or leisure today... almost perfect out there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If you guys need lights for trailers, all of the LEAD lights at Northern Tool are 25% off.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Still some ice on tonka


----------



## Drakeslayer

Polarismalibu said:


> Still some ice on tonka
> 
> View attachment 171765


No way. Which Bay?


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> If you guys need lights for trailers, all of the LEAD lights at Northern Tool are 25% off.


LEAD is bad.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer said:


> No way. Which Bay?


South Side of big island and the outside excelsior bay


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Yay,another gray day


----------



## jimslawnsnow

John dee must think winter is over, or on Vacation


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow said:


> John dee must think winter is over, or on Vacation


Last week he posted he was sick. Maybe he's still down for the count? Or at least enough where it causes him not to post.


----------



## wizardsr

Polarismalibu said:


> To bad they deny the warranty on those $60k trucks bought from them.


Yep, their service department is crap. My dad's shop is a few miles away from there, and he fixes a lot of crap they screw up! I won't take anything I own to them for service, I don't even want them to touch the broken factory mudflaps on my truck!



LwnmwrMan22 said:


> If you guys need lights for trailers, all of the LEAD lights at Northern Tool are 25% off.


Assuming you're referring to LED lights, hit me up, I have better products than they do, that cost less, and have a lifetime warranty. Northern really seems to have gone down hill lately, still pedaling the same china-crap stuff but they've jacked their prices through the roof!

I've seen quite a few guys out this week. Trugreen is hard at it, and I saw Brickview/brightman/whatever-they-call-themselves-now 2 weeks ago blowing leaves. Talked to LCS yesterday and they're spraying pre-emergent (as well as granular on some places), they said they've been having better results spraying early rather than spreading granular. Not sure what the soil temps are, but I can't imagine we're in danger of passing 60 anytime soon... Only thing I'm doing this week is cleaning the shop and pulling stakes, the ground is still super soft, way too soft for equipment yet!


----------



## Greenery

I guess winters over?


----------



## banonea

Greenery said:


> Absolutely nuts and irresponsible to be putting down any kind of pre-m.


I thought you had to wait till it was above 60 at night?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea said:


> I thought you had to wait till it was above 60 at night?


Before Soil temp of 55°F in the early morning.


----------



## andersman02

Anyone looking for some lesco spreaders? We're getting rid of 5. 3 of them should be in working order, the other 2 are close to working order.

9522619860


----------



## TKLAWN

6in soil temp in Hutch 43°


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sure is faster to pull stakes than to put them in.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Sure is faster to pull stakes than to put them in.


Most of mine have been pulled. I'll wait and the idiots will pull them for me just in time for an 18" storm


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I can see Roundup for Lawns being a problem


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Sure is faster to pull stakes than to put them in.


It's really fast to never put them in


----------



## jimslawnsnow

No snow in the 10 day on John dee


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Can we get a welfare check on CityGuy??


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Can we get a welfare check on CityGuy??


I was just gonna post asking what happened to him


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow said:


> I was just gonna post asking what happened to him


this time of year, dropping steel


----------



## jimslawnsnow

John dee: last map of the season


----------



## jimslawnsnow

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1457916697581591&id=917098491663417


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hopefully y'all didn't pull your plow stakes. If you did, don't look at the GFS.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## Greenery

Wednesday?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22 said:


>


I really hope you're not trying to convince yourself


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery said:


> Wednesday?


Yeah, Wednesday into Thursday morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow said:


> I really hope you're not trying to convince yourself


No. But I would REALLY like 3-6" of snow on the grass. Even 8" if we could get by without plowing.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> No. But I would REALLY like 3-6" of snow on the grass. Even 8" if we could get by without plowing.


I'm sick of the mud


----------



## Greenery

Fricken mailman just ran over my dog and drug it underneath the mail truck for 25 feet. She had no idea. Dog was just standing out there not moving and she smoked him.

Going way to fast from mailbox to mailbox.

My almost 2 year old kid is playing out in the yard also. Thank god it was just the dog.
I know my fault for the dog being in the street but then again maybe she shouldn't be giving all the dogs dog treats all the time. Makes the dog go to the street when they see the mail truck.

Dog seems fine just some roadrash and grease.


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea said:


> this time of year, dropping steel


No no... it's "iron" :laugh:Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery said:


> Fricken mailman just ran over my dog and drug it underneath the mail truck for 25 feet. She had no idea. Dog was just standing out there not moving and she smoked him.
> 
> Going way to fast from mailbox to mailbox.
> 
> My almost 2 year old kid is playing out in the yard also. Thank god it was just the dog.
> I know my fault for the dog being in the street but then again maybe she shouldn't be giving all the dogs dog treats all the time. Makes the dog go to the street when they see the mail truck.
> 
> Dog seems fine just some roadrash and grease.


Holy crap!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Greenery said:


> Fricken mailman just ran over my dog and drug it underneath the mail truck for 25 feet. She had no idea. Dog was just standing out there not moving and she smoked him.
> 
> Going way to fast from mailbox to mailbox.
> 
> My almost 2 year old kid is playing out in the yard also. Thank god it was just the dog.
> I know my fault for the dog being in the street but then again maybe she shouldn't be giving all the dogs dog treats all the time. Makes the dog go to the street when they see the mail truck.
> 
> Dog seems fine just some roadrash and grease.


That sucks. Dog is lucky


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery said:


> Fricken mailman just ran over my dog and drug it underneath the mail truck for 25 feet. She had no idea. Dog was just standing out there not moving and she smoked him.
> 
> Going way to fast from mailbox to mailbox.
> 
> My almost 2 year old kid is playing out in the yard also. Thank god it was just the dog.
> I know my fault for the dog being in the street but then again maybe she shouldn't be giving all the dogs dog treats all the time. Makes the dog go to the street when they see the mail truck.
> 
> Dog seems fine just some roadrash and grease.


That's bs the mailman


Greenery said:


> Fricken mailman just ran over my dog and drug it underneath the mail truck for 25 feet. She had no idea. Dog was just standing out there not moving and she smoked him.
> 
> Going way to fast from mailbox to mailbox.
> 
> My almost 2 year old kid is playing out in the yard also. Thank god it was just the dog.
> I know my fault for the dog being in the street but then again maybe she shouldn't be giving all the dogs dog treats all the time. Makes the dog go to the street when they see the mail truck.
> 
> Dog seems fine just some roadrash and grease.


Glad the dog is ok. The mail lady in my neighborhood got laid into today by me and the guy next door for the same thjng. Basically flooring it between houses. Granted there spaced apart but no excuse for that. Her warnings are over for us.


----------



## Bill1090

Uh oh. CB your trucks rolling away!

http://fxn.ws/2nri0Ty


----------



## Bill1090

I see 70° in the 10 day.


----------



## skorum03

Who's starting dethatching this week?

I saw a number of companies around this weekend at commercial properties


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03 said:


> Who's starting dethatching this week?
> 
> I saw a number of companies around this weekend at commercial properties


We MIGHT start next week. Maybe. Might do mulch next week then yards the week after.

No hurries here.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090 said:


> Uh oh. CB your trucks rolling away!
> 
> http://fxn.ws/2nri0Ty


1 Ton Here... Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

skorum03 said:


> Who's starting dethatching this week?
> 
> I saw a number of companies around this weekend at commercial properties


Maybe late this week... Depending on moisture of course...


----------



## NorthernProServ

skorum03 said:


> Who's starting dethatching this week?
> 
> I saw a number of companies around this weekend at commercial properties


Saw a company near Buffalo last Thursday with a trailer full of thatch. How in the hell are they detatching already and not making a mess, id beyond me. Like others have said, maybe just maybe the end of this week, but probably start next week.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Just installed dash camera's in the trucks, no more cafe idiots causing accidents and getting away with it.


----------



## wizardsr

skorum03 said:


> Who's starting dethatching this week?
> 
> I saw a number of companies around this weekend at commercial properties


Maybe next week... Waaaaaaaay too soft yet!!!



NorthernProServ said:


> Just installed dash camera's in the trucks, no more cafe idiots causing accidents and getting away with it.


Best thing I ever did!


----------



## andersman02

We're out an about today, lawns wern't bad, cleanup and raked fine. After tonight Im not sure though.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Planning on 3 commercials I just got later this week. Other then that, maybe next week full bore. Phone rang all day from current customers and prospective clients. Felt good after a slow winter. 

I see spring touch started today. Tru green last week


----------



## jimslawnsnow

The lawns I walked seemed really soggy


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It is still quite soft up here. Mulch and rock work next week. Then maybe lawns the week after?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

When the sun comes out, it dries up quickly. Problem is, after a day of sun we get a week of moisture


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> It is still quite soft up here. Mulch and rock work next week. Then maybe lawns the week after?


Too soft here as well! I'd pull off half the yard if I were to dethatched this week. I'll start next week.


----------



## andersman02

Is anyone starting any minor landscape projects?


----------



## banonea

andersman02 said:


> Is anyone starting any minor landscape projects?


We are starting to do clean ups and some trimming, other than that it is too wet here to do anything. Planning to hit the ground running when I get back from Vegas in 2 weeks


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I tested out the broom. Wow it's wet and muddy


----------



## Polarismalibu

andersman02 said:


> Is anyone starting any minor landscape projects?


Bunch of bids this week and a couple mulch jobs. Monday hitting it hard.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Guess I need to find a new place for hair cuts. They guy in the big lake fire yesterday was my guy.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu said:


> Guess I need to find a new place for hair cuts. They guy in the big lake fire yesterday was my guy.


Yeah wtf... holy cafe!


----------



## cbservicesllc

andersman02 said:


> Is anyone starting any minor landscape projects?


Yep, we are... Some pavers going in next week even...


----------



## IMAGE

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> What is the price on something like that?
> 
> What size tractors do you run? I've been trying to figure out what size I need to upgrade to from a Kubota M6040.


I haven't seen the pricing for 2017 yet, should be out shortly. There are several sizes, so price varies depending on size of course.

We run JD4xxx series tractors, all about 50-60hp, with inverted blowers. We will be adding a 78" ESSA to the mix next winter for a little more versatility.


----------



## IMAGE

andy34 said:


> Do you think a L6060 could handle the 78"?


I think it will. Normand told me it would be a good fit for my JD4xxx tractors, which is about the same size at a 6060.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I


IMAGE said:


> I haven't seen the pricing for 2017 yet, should be out shortly. There are several sizes, so price varies depending on size of course.
> 
> We run JD4xxx series tractors, all about 50-60hp, with inverted blowers. We will be adding a 78" ESSA to the mix next winter for a little more versatility.


I was going to say "my goodness, you had to go way back to give a response" but then I realized that's probably only 8-9 pages back with how few post here anymore.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> I
> 
> I was going to say "my goodness, you had to go way back to give a response" but then I realized that's probably only 8-9 pages back with how few post here anymore.


:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc said:


> Yeah wtf... holy cafe!


Was just in there last Tuesday. Just crazy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu said:


> Was just in there last Tuesday. Just crazy.


Did they ever say if he died?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

And I'm assuming that the ex was living in the house and that's why he burned it down?


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Did they ever say if he died?


He did... Lead poisoning


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> And I'm assuming that the ex was living in the house and that's why he burned it down?


I believe it was him and his dog living there. I can't say for sure but I think it may have been one year to the day or very close to it. He talked a little about it over the last year not to much. Was usually always in a great mood even last week. Was just talking about a new gun he bought. Hope he didn't buy it just for that. Something deep down snapped.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Polarismalibu said:


> I believe it was him and his dog living there. I can't say for sure but I think it may have been one year to the day or very close to it. He talked a little about it over the last year not to much. Was usually always in a great mood even last week. Was just talking about a new gun he bought hope he didn't buy it just for that. Something deep down snapped.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

My favorite thing about john Deere equipment is their mixture of standard and metric bolts/nuts


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Dethatching seems to go ok. Tried it in my yard


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I assume everyone is out working. 


Docks are in all over. Hope to take the boat out Saturday


----------



## Bill1090

A few guys out down here today. It's so wet though when you walk around you sink.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow said:


> I assume everyone is out working.
> 
> Docks are in all over. Hope to take the boat out Saturday


I did an 8 yard mulch job yesterday. That was enough for the week.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> I did an 8 yard mulch job yesterday. That was enough for the week.


Starting with some commercials this weekend here


----------



## NorthernProServ

Bill1090 said:


> A few guys out down here today. It's so wet though when you walk around you sink.


Drove around all day yesterday pulling out stakes, only saw 1 guy out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ said:


> Starting with some commercials this weekend here


I had my mowers in for some preseason warranty work. I might go out Sunday, maybe, just to make sure everything is working. Might not too. I have mulch and rock work scheduled for next week.


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ said:


> Drove around all day yesterday pulling out stakes, only saw 1 guy out.


Guys were out everywhere today


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090 said:


> A few guys out down here today. It's so wet though when you walk around you sink.


I just took the truck and dump trailer full of fire wood threw my yard. Didn't even sink at all was surprised


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Saw 3 companies out lawn rolling today


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Where is CitgGuy with his weather report?? I almost got out of bed, until I turned the TV on to see it's only 23°F.


----------



## banonea

Off to buy a permagreen this morning. Is anybody here. Swaders landscaping by the Mall of America?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Guys are out full bore... Everything was working extremely well yesterday... Maybe even a little "too" dry...


----------



## MNPLOWCO

2 to 4 Ft. Coming to Lake Tahoe right now. And look what they have already. This is not a snow pile. It is base snow!!


----------



## MNPLOWCO

No helicopter skiing today. Look at those peak wind speeds. Holy crap. 135 mph!


----------



## RMS SERVICES

banonea said:


> Off to buy a permagreen this morning. Is anybody here. Swaders landscaping by the Mall of America?


You should buy a Z Spray.


----------



## andersman02

banonea said:


> Off to buy a permagreen this morning. Is anybody here. Swaders landscaping by the Mall of America?


I dont think swaders is on here. They are located right by our office in bloomington though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

RMS SERVICES said:


> You should buy a Z Spray.


He should also make sure he has an applicators license.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc said:


> Guys are out full bore... Everything was working extremely well yesterday... Maybe even a little "too" dry...


Did my yard today. Way to dusty


----------



## Polarismalibu

Anyone on here do fert in elk river? Looking for my house.


----------



## TKLAWN

RMS SERVICES said:


> You should buy a Z Spray.


100%


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> He should also make sure he has an applicators license.


1,000%


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu said:


> Did my yard today. Way to dusty


This will help

LOL


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ said:


> This will help
> 
> LOL
> 
> View attachment 171907


GFS is showing snow now too.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> He should also make sure he has an applicators license.


Actually, Not looking for that. Got another idea I want to try to use it for. I will let you know what it is if it works.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

At least the National Weather Service drop my snow totals in half for Monday.


----------



## Bill1090

Too freaking hot out this weekend.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090 said:


> Too freaking hot out this weekend.


Snowguy, is that you?


----------



## NorthernProServ

Well they can't predict severe weather any better then snow.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Was writing tomorrow off but now not too sure, rain and snow totals keep going down.


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow said:


> Snowguy, is that you?


It's muggy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ said:


> Was writing tomorrow off but now not too sure, rain and snow totals keep going down.


Mine are going up. We're up to 2" on the hourly.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Mine are going up. We're up to 2" on the hourly.


Looks like most likely rain here. If so, shop day.......


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Sven says very little snow on the grassy areas and keep the shovels put away.

Highway distracted driving week for State Patrol. They are putting o a lot of extra squads on the highways. Got your tabs, tires, trailers, lightes, health cards,tie downs, and gas cans in order. Whoa, sounded like Frankie in Nova Scotia. Cell phone use is one of the major emphasis.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Not a drop of rain here. So much for 1/4" to 1/2". Nice and windy again


----------



## cbservicesllc

andersman02 said:


> I dont think swaders is on here. They are located right by our office in bloomington though.


Those guys are everywhere! Not to be judgemental, but their font sucks... It looks like the labels are peeling off their trucks just because of the shape of the font.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Seeing guys with plows and spreaders on


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc said:


> Those guys are everywhere! Not to be judgemental, but their font sucks... It looks like the labels are peeling off their trucks just because of the shape of the font.


I was just checking to see if I was buying from a plowsite brother.......lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

How many phone numbers do I have to block from "Julia" before she finally gets the message??

I don't need business funding and I don't care about my Google business account.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Polarismalibu said:


> Seeing guys with plows and spreaders on


I saw a company out putting up stakes or ones that were run over or pulled out by brats walking through lots


----------



## banonea

Finding it hard to have the ambition to do anything right now. Maybe it's just the fact that I really need my vacation. We leave 7 days from today.....Thumbs Up


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea said:


> Finding it hard to have the ambition to do anything right now. Maybe it's just the fact that I really need my vacation. We leave 7 days from today.....Thumbs Up


This gray junk weather doesn't help anything. I haven't gotten anything accomplished today like I should have


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow said:


> This gray junk weather doesn't help anything. I haven't gotten anything accomplished today like I should have


I have about 200 things I want to get done before we leave on Monday, and I just can't get my ass in gear......


----------



## Polarismalibu

Sleet in Zimmerman


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea said:


> I have about 200 things I want to get done before we leave on Monday, and I just can't get my ass in gear......


Have your wife shock you with a pig prod. You'll move quick


----------



## jimslawnsnow

It's snraileeting here


----------



## MNPLOWCO

jimslawnsnow said:


> It's snraileeting here


Giant wet snotslop here. Starting to cover the deck a bit.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Decks covered. 1/4 to 1/3 so far. Roads starting to gather a frosty hue.


----------



## NorthernProServ

MNPLOWCO said:


> Decks covered. 1/4 to 1/3 so far. Roads starting to gather a frosty hue.


Biggest flakes we've had all year.


----------



## wizardsr

Hearing about quite a bit of slop on the west side of town, nothing but drizzle in North St Paul...


----------



## NorthernProServ

wizardsr said:


> Hearing about quite a bit of slop on the west side of town, nothing but drizzle in North St Paul...


Golden valley
Sidewalks and lot covered


----------



## IDST

NorthernProServ said:


> Golden valley
> Sidewalks and lot covered
> View attachment 171927


Hopefully melt once it quits snowing


----------



## NorthernProServ

IDST said:


> Hopefully melt once it quits snowing


Sure hope so


----------



## IDST

One customer emailed to make sure we'll be there. I said I'll plow if there is an inch at 06:00. Just because there is an inch at midnight. I'll be up to check though. Any one else getting up?


----------



## wizardsr

IDST said:


> One customer emailed to make sure we'll be there. I said I'll plow if there is an inch at 06:00. Just because there is an inch at midnight. I'll be up to check though. Any one else getting up?


I've had a couple of customers ask what we're doing with it. Not really plowable, I'm more concerned about the low of 32 and wondering if we should play it safe and throw some salt.


----------



## Polarismalibu

IDST said:


> One customer emailed to make sure we'll be there. I said I'll plow if there is an inch at 06:00. Just because there is an inch at midnight. I'll be up to check though. Any one else getting up?


Yeah I probably will be as well


----------



## Semi-Crazy

snowing decent here still, big flakes, about an inch on concrete, 3 on lawn and deck, a check of blacktop would involve getting dressed and a quick drive to the road so concretes all I got for now


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Semi-Crazy said:


> snowing decent here still, big flakes, about an inch on concrete, 3 on lawn and deck, a check of blacktop would involve getting dressed and a quick drive to the road so concretes all I got for now


I'm not too far south of you. Looking at radar I have a green blob just sitting over Taylor's Falls. Without a traffic cams, it looks like I need to head over there and check stuff.

Stacy and south there is / was nothing as of 9:30.


----------



## Semi-Crazy

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> I'm not too far south of you. Looking at radar I have a green blob just sitting over Taylor's Falls. Without a traffic cams, it looks like I need to head over there and check stuff.
> 
> Stacy and south there is / was nothing as of 9:30.


my stuffs all residential this year, I'm sure you've got tighter tolerances, I see what looks like another quick clip coming, doesn't look like it'll last long, but with the ground as warm as its been I have a hard time believing its going to stay long. It didn't start sticking to concrete here till 9 or so either, but like I said, thats concrete, I gotta think Black top will be even less, but its your call


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Semi-Crazy said:


> my stuffs all residential this year, I'm sure you've got tighter tolerances, I see what looks like another quick clip coming, doesn't look like it'll last long, but with the ground as warm as its been I have a hard time believing its going to stay long. It didn't start sticking to concrete here till 9 or so either, but like I said, thats concrete, I gotta think Black top will be even less, but its your call


I waited as long as I could. I have a school in Lindstrom that needs to have the sidewalks clear by 4 am, and I'm out here clearing what didn't melt.

If I had an extra hour, I could have stayed in bed.


----------



## redneckwheelman

Probably have close to 5 inches in my driveway in north branch. And 7 or 8 on my trucks. Could hardly get out the front door the snows so heavy


----------



## jimslawnsnow

We got nothing really down here. A little snow,sleet that melted and some rain


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow said:


> We got nothing really down here. A little snow,sleet that melted and some rain


We didn't even get that in Rochester


----------



## SnowGuy73

Hey guys, hope all is well! 54° sunny, calm. 

Anyone have a grass gobbler or accelerator catcher for a wright stander they want to sell?

Pm me if you do or text me if you have my number.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnowGuy73 said:


> Hey guys, hope all is well!
> 
> Anyone have a grass gobbler or accelerator catcher for a wright stander they want to sell?


Oh oh.... ...


----------



## SnowGuy73

No, no ,no.....

I need it for home and my parents place. 

Haha


----------



## Polarismalibu

I know a I have seen a few of you each year going to Vegas. Where's a good place to stay? Looking to go next month for my birthday


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu said:


> I know a I have seen a few of you each year going to Vegas. Where's a good place to stay? Looking to go next month for my birthday


We are staying at Bally's. I booked the entire trip, hotel stay and all with Sun country airlines and vacations. 5 days, 4 nights in a king suite for just over $700.00 with vacation insurance which I did use because we had to cancel and rebook it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bally's is decent, it's in the middle of the strip. We've stayed there twice.

A couple of years ago we stayed at 4 Queens down on Fremont. That was nice, it's a laid back, older crowd.

Last year we stayed at South Point for a week when we took our kids on Spring Break, and went to the Grand Canyon, California, Hoover Dam, etc. South Point is a real nice place, but it's about 3 miles from the strip. We had rented a car, which allowed us to sight see more than just the strip (obviously).

If you are going there just to wander around the strip, I would suggest getting a decent room, doing something like bano and getting a nice, mid priced room. $700 is a good price for that amount of time there. 

If you're going there to gamble, and don't have $1,000's to spend, I wouldn't stay for more than 3-4 days. Your money can go fast and that last 24-36 hours sucks when you're broke and just want to go home.


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea said:


> We are staying at Bally's. I booked the entire trip, hotel stay and all with Sun country airlines and vacations. 5 days, 4 nights in a king suite for just over $700.00 with vacation insurance which I did use because we had to cancel and rebook it.


Just looked at that one. $955 5 nights and flight. Looks like a nice place


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Bally's is decent, it's in the middle of the strip. We've stayed there twice.
> 
> A couple of years ago we stayed at 4 Queens down on Fremont. That was nice, it's a laid back, older crowd.
> 
> Last year we stayed at South Point for a week when we took our kids on Spring Break, and went to the Grand Canyon, California, Hoover Dam, etc. South Point is a real nice place, but it's about 3 miles from the strip. We had rented a car, which allowed us to sight see more than just the strip (obviously).
> 
> If you are going there just to wander around the strip, I would suggest getting a decent room, doing something like bano and getting a nice, mid priced room. $700 is a good price for that amount of time there.
> 
> If you're going there to gamble, and don't have $1,000's to spend, I wouldn't stay for more than 3-4 days. Your money can go fast and that last 24-36 hours sucks when you're broke and just want to go home.


Wonder around, relax somewhere with a pool bar and gamble. And probably go to top golf


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu said:


> Wonder around, relax somewhere with a pool bar and gamble. And probably go to top golf


There is a lot of cool stuff to check out. This is our 5 time there and we many spent$1000.00 gambling. There is just to much fun stuff to do......


----------



## andersman02

weather isnt helping much with cleanups


----------



## jimslawnsnow

andersman02 said:


> weather isnt helping much with cleanups


Not helping with motivation either


----------



## andersman02

going to try and do a couple that are flat and mostly blowing, see how the guys like that


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea said:


> There is a lot of cool stuff to check out. This is our 5 time there and we many spent$1000.00 gambling. There is just to much fun stuff to do......


This will be the first for us. Looks fun cheaper then going most other places


----------



## djagusch

Anybody have a contact for boulder etching on site? Have a 2 ton on a site that would be nice to just use. Compared to hauling it or getting another one brought in. New one delivered is $1100 or so.


----------



## Bill1090

Sun's finally out.


----------



## NorthernProServ

andersman02 said:


> weather isnt helping much with cleanups


Look at the 7 day, rain every other day. 
Working on perennials and some mulch jobs. Everywhere we have been, your not putting a mower on the lawn unless you want to mud it out.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Bill1090 said:


> Sun's finally out.


Not here, more rain moving in.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Stuff was going pretty good. Rained out now


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Got everything ready to go.........and just in time to park it all away
because of the rain. Hmf!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

*Might be a delayed start now*


----------



## jimslawnsnow

jimslawnsnow said:


> *Might be a delayed start now*


How did that get bold?


----------



## Bill1090

And another cloudy day.....


----------



## andersman02

Bill1090 said:


> And another cloudy day.....


fine by me, rather not have the grass growing 100mph. still have a week of cleanups left


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

andersman02 said:


> fine by me, rather not have the grass growing 100mph. still have a week of cleanups left


I don't even have Baggers on mowers yet.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

andersman02 said:


> fine by me, rather not have the grass growing 100mph. still have a week of cleanups left


I will need to mow some places next week. Boarder line this week. We have clean ups left and a couple mulch installs as well for next week


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow said:


> I will need to mow some places next week. Boarder line this week. We have clean ups left and a couple mulch installs as well for next week


Same here. Guys will have a mulch job and a couple clean ups/mowing to do while I am in Vegas.......


----------



## banonea

Just got both mowers back today. Just under $1,900.00 with 2 new chain saw chains and a roll of will string. Here is a list of what they replaced and they are both like new machines......... Better than $20,000.00

https://goo.gl/photos/cqt9hSJ1NVoHXgMNA

https://goo.gl/photos/ezEaWbsVE3nbHWwV9


----------



## IDST

Trying a pic


----------



## cbservicesllc

Guys were out doing clean ups on sand today for the most part... No issues with mowers on turf at all...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

We might try tomorrow


----------



## Doughboy12

Pawn America files for bankruptcy. Hope someone here got paid for the snow already.
Someone else in here claimed they were filing but continue to brag about all their work.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Doughboy12 said:


> Pawn America files for bankruptcy. Hope someone here got paid for the snow already.
> Someone else in here claimed they were filing but continue to brag about all their work.


Oh Dear.......( not me, it just a bummer)


----------



## jimslawnsnow




----------



## djagusch

jimslawnsnow said:


>


Unless you get paid the same day, receivables are being made today.  On the hopes others keep their word and pay you.


----------



## Doughboy12

djagusch said:


> Unless you get paid the same day, receivables are being made today. On the hopes others keep their word and pay you.


Some peoples words are worth more than other's. Just sayin.


----------



## Greenery

Doughboy12 said:


> Some peoples words are worth more than other's. Just sayin.


Never saw what went down but I assume someone on here didn't pay you?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

It's funny, a certain member has famous words above, and talked the most crap about most members here. Current and non posting members.


----------



## Drakeslayer

I Doubt he had anything bad to say about me. I sold him a toolbox and he paid me.


----------



## djagusch

banonea said:


> Just got both mowers back today. Just under $1,900.00 with 2 new chain saw chains and a roll of will string. Here is a list of what they replaced and they are both like new machines......... Better than $20,000.00
> 
> https://goo.gl/photos/cqt9hSJ1NVoHXgMNA
> 
> https://goo.gl/photos/ezEaWbsVE3nbHWwV9


I'm surprised you don't do your own mower repairs. It's quite easy compared to the truck repairs you have posted.


----------



## banonea

djagusch said:


> I'm surprised you don't do your own mower repairs. It's quite easy compared to the truck repairs you have posted.


I do for the most part, but I also know myself and I wanted to invest some Money in the right places. Plus I don't work on mowers everyday and theses guys do so they seen things like bearings and deck spindles that were bad that I won't likely would have missed. With the exception of 2 new seats that I am going to be doing, both mowers are like new so, looking forward to trying them out.....m


----------



## banonea

Less than 24 hours and I will be in Vegas.:blob2:Thumbs Up:clapping::clapping::bluebounce::redbounceayuppayuppayuppayup


----------



## MNPLOWCO

banonea said:


> Less than 24 hours and I will be in Vegas.:blob2:Thumbs Up:clapping::clapping::bluebounce::redbounceayuppayuppayuppayup


Big winner, coming out. Bring home a whopper of a win!!!!;


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea said:


> Less than 24 hours and I will be in Vegas.:blob2:Thumbs Up:clapping::clapping::bluebounce::redbounceayuppayuppayuppayup


Booking my trip in the morning


----------



## CityGuy

Please welcome Damien Richard to the plow family.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy said:


> Please welcome Damien Richard to the plow family.
> View attachment 171963


Congrats. That's where you've been


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy said:


> Please welcome Damien Richard to the plow family.
> View attachment 171963


Congrats! Number two right?


----------



## Deershack

City; Congrats and best wishes to the whole family. Just remember that family comes before anything else and that includes work. You will have him around for what will appear to be a very short time. Don't miss the chances to see him grow up because you are working all the time to provide for the family. What a child needs most are parents who are present and loving. This is from a 73 year old GrandPa who just had our 49 and am blessed to have children and grand kids who still enoy spending time with the old fogies.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

CityGuy said:


> Please welcome Damien Richard to the plow family.
> View attachment 171963


Congrats!!!! And remember, his first words should be Dad or Mom.....not Snow


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu said:


> Congrats! Number two right?


Yes number 2 and done.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy said:


> Yes number 2 and done.


Snip snip?


----------



## CityGuy

jimslawnsnow said:


> Snip snip?


Nope wife wants to go on bc again.


----------



## IDST

CityGuy said:


> Nope wife wants to go on bc again.


so your saying there's a chance!


----------



## Bill1090

CityGuy said:


> Please welcome Damien Richard to the plow family.
> View attachment 171963


Congrats! How much did SSS slip you for the name?


----------



## banonea

CityGuy said:


> Please welcome Damien Richard to the plow family.
> View attachment 171963


Congrats sir......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea said:


> Congrats sir......


Go to the Wynn Buffet while you're out there.

Go to the Heart Attack Grill and get spanked for not finishing your food. The gal broke the paddle on my butt when we were there last.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Go to the Wynn Buffet while you're out there.
> 
> Go to the Heart Attack Grill and get spanked for not finishing your food. The gal broke the paddle on my butt when we were there last.


We went to the mob museum today, that was cool as hell. Seen the heart attack there. We are going to do the zip line when we go back. Going to a show tonight, friend of mine has a contact with the kiss tribute band that plays at the stratosphere and has tickets on will call for us tonight then going to check a few clubs out after...


----------



## andersman02

For you guys who do a lot of plant installs, I posted this on lawnsite as well.

For most of my plant installation, I use base method of 3x the price of the wholesale price of the plant. I use the wholesale price as install labor price then another wholesale price for warranty markup. (equals out to be 3x) This usually gets me pretty close to where I want to be in terms of pricing. That price includes wholesale price, markup, 1 year warranty and labor to install, does not include delivery fee. Since I use dynascape and all my plant pricing is already synced, Its relatively easy to adjust pricing in an excel sheet. On all my jobs I then take a look at my excel sheet and adjust the individual install labor prices on about 50% of the plants depending on site conditions and individual plant(cant charge $200 to for installation on a specialty 15# plant)

My question to you guys is do you guys have a typical labor charge per specific size plant you like to go by? I've taken notes in the past on time it takes per plant but honestly can't remember what jobs I did those on. And in most cases that is me or me/helper planting which we all know is going to be faster than just the crew doing it)

For instance I know the more expensive specialty plants will be cheaper where-as my 1# perennials I typically charge ~$6 labor to install, which is to little imo.

Im thinking along the lines of .1667mh/ 1# perennial (10mins each), .25mh (15 min ea)/5# shrub etc etc up to ~$3-4mh labor to install a 2" caliper tree.

This is in average working conditions for MN, typically middle of the road soil. Includes planting hole soil amending as well (about 25-50% amending with native soil)


----------



## CityGuy

IDST said:


> so your saying there's a chance!


Nope. Not 1 in this universe.

She wants bc for medical reasons.


----------



## CityGuy

Bill1090 said:


> Congrats! How much did SSS slip you for the name?


Richard was my dad's name. It was a way for us to remember him.


----------



## cbservicesllc

CityGuy said:


> Please welcome Damien Richard to the plow family.
> View attachment 171963


Nice work brother!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Deershack said:


> City; Congrats and best wishes to the whole family. Just remember that family comes before anything else and that includes work. You will have him around for what will appear to be a very short time. Don't miss the chances to see him grow up because you are working all the time to provide for the family. What a child needs most are parents who are present and loving. This is from a 73 year old GrandPa who just had our 49 and am blessed to have children and grand kids who still enoy spending time with the old fogies.


Well said sir! Thumbs Up

I was just putting my oldest (5 year) to bed last night and he asked me to sit with him... I almost didn't, thinking about all the work I had to do... Then I did... Thinking about how much longer he will ask me to sit with him... Time goes too fast, hard to believe he starts Kindergarten next year...


----------



## cbservicesllc

andersman02 said:


> For you guys who do a lot of plant installs, I posted this on lawnsite as well.
> 
> For most of my plant installation, I use base method of 3x the price of the wholesale price of the plant. I use the wholesale price as install labor price then another wholesale price for warranty markup. (equals out to be 3x) This usually gets me pretty close to where I want to be in terms of pricing. That price includes wholesale price, markup, 1 year warranty and labor to install, does not include delivery fee. Since I use dynascape and all my plant pricing is already synced, Its relatively easy to adjust pricing in an excel sheet. On all my jobs I then take a look at my excel sheet and adjust the individual install labor prices on about 50% of the plants depending on site conditions and individual plant(cant charge $200 to for installation on a specialty 15# plant)
> 
> My question to you guys is do you guys have a typical labor charge per specific size plant you like to go by? I've taken notes in the past on time it takes per plant but honestly can't remember what jobs I did those on. And in most cases that is me or me/helper planting which we all know is going to be faster than just the crew doing it)
> 
> For instance I know the more expensive specialty plants will be cheaper where-as my 1# perennials I typically charge ~$6 labor to install, which is to little imo.
> 
> Im thinking along the lines of .1667mh/ 1# perennial (10mins each), .25mh (15 min ea)/5# shrub etc etc up to ~$3-4mh labor to install a 2" caliper tree.
> 
> This is in average working conditions for MN, typically middle of the road soil. Includes planting hole soil amending as well (about 25-50% amending with native soil)


We JUST adjusted all plant pricing this year and I did exactly what you're talking... Different man hours for different sizes... We'll see how it works...


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Go to the Wynn Buffet while you're out there.
> 
> Go to the Heart Attack Grill and get spanked for not finishing your food. The gal broke the paddle on my butt when we were there last.


Got my trip booked. Pretty exited going to be there for mine and her birthdays. And first real trip the two of us sense having our daughter. 5 nights gonna be nice.


----------



## Polarismalibu

cbservicesllc said:


> Well said sir! Thumbs Up
> 
> I was just putting my oldest (5 year) to bed last night and he asked me to sit with him... I almost didn't, thinking about all the work I had to do... Then I did... Thinking about how much longer he will ask me to sit with him... Time goes too fast, hard to believe he starts Kindergarten next year...


I have had a few customers pissed at me this year for not getting estimates, designs and what not back to them as quickly just for that reason. My daughter has been a big time daddy's girl lately can't pass it up.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

I am having a hard time justifying cleaning a lot of properties this year. We did such a nice job during The Fall season that there's hardly anything to clean up. I have done dethatching on a few properties. Mowing is a crapshoot as some not needed and others are slightly needed.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO said:


> I am having a hard time justifying cleaning a lot of properties this year. We did such a nice job during The Fall season that there's hardly anything to clean up. I have done dethatching on a few properties. Mowing is a crapshoot as some not needed and others are slightly needed.


Same up here on the north side. Some places the grass is close to four and a half inches tall. Some places it's barely green yet.


----------



## cbservicesllc

MNPLOWCO said:


> I am having a hard time justifying cleaning a lot of properties this year. We did such a nice job during The Fall season that there's hardly anything to clean up. I have done dethatching on a few properties. Mowing is a crapshoot as some not needed and others are slightly needed.


Yep.........


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Same up here on the north side. Some places the grass is close to four and a half inches tall. Some places it's barely green yet.


Yep.......... x 2


----------



## Polarismalibu

My lawn is long as cafe can't believe it


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Everything that fert on a normal basis is nice and green.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

.........


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> .........
> 
> View attachment 172007


52/38 temps for that day soooooo
Probably not.


----------



## andersman02

Anyone have a line for a top dresser rental, looking to do my own clay lawn but can't find one any where


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

andersman02 said:


> Anyone have a line for a top dresser rental, looking to do my own clay lawn but can't find one any where


Djagusch?????


----------



## djagusch

andersman02 said:


> Anyone have a line for a top dresser rental, looking to do my own clay lawn but can't find one any where


I own a eco lawn 100 model. Does well spreading topsoil, can't be wet though. Pm me your number.


----------



## andersman02

djagusch said:


> I own a eco lawn 100 model. Does well spreading topsoil, can't be wet though. Pm me your number.


Sent


----------



## cbservicesllc

AT LEAST 16 of the 20 Measles cases are in UNVACCINATED children... Seriously... Are these people cafing stupid?!?!


----------



## Bill1090

cbservicesllc said:


> AT LEAST 16 of the 20 Measles cases are in UNVACCINATED children... Seriously... Are these people cafing stupid?!?!


Yes, yes they are.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc said:


> AT LEAST 16 of the 20 Measles cases are in UNVACCINATED children... Seriously... Are these people cafing stupid?!?!


Weren't they somalians?


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow said:


> Weren't they somalians?


Not sure... but Un-Vaccinated appears to be the primary issue here...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc said:


> Not sure... but Un-Vaccinated appears to be the primary issue here...


I realize the unvaccinated part. If they were somolian or several of them were, they'll make a big religious deal about it


----------



## Greenery

jimslawnsnow said:


> I realize the unvaccinated part. If they were somolian or several of them were, they'll make a big religious deal about it


They just talked about it on the radio. All are Somalian stemming from a childcare facility.
They said it's a autism thing or fear that the vaccines cause autism.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery said:


> They just talked about it on the radio. All are Somalian stemming from a childcare facility.
> They said it's a autism thing or fear that the vaccines cause autism.


So they don't comprehend basic science then... Got it... Thumbs Up


----------



## NorthernProServ

The GEFS plumes point to nearly a 50 percent chance of greater than 3 inches of accumulation to the west and north to the Twin Cities late Sunday night and Monday morning. This goes along well with the CIPS Analogs in which 9 out of the 15 analogs have several inches of accumulation, mainly to the west and north of the Twin Cities. 

However, the number one analog, 19850331, has greater than 6 inches right across the Twin Cities. It will be interesting to see how we begin May on Monday. 


May 1st snow storm?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ said:


> The GEFS plumes point to nearly a 50 percent chance of greater than 3 inches of accumulation to the west and north to the Twin Cities late Sunday night and Monday morning. This goes along well with the CIPS Analogs in which 9 out of the 15 analogs have several inches of accumulation, mainly to the west and north of the Twin Cities.
> 
> However, the number one analog, 19850331, has greater than 6 inches right across the Twin Cities. It will be interesting to see how we begin May on Monday.
> 
> May 1st snow storm?


Been there, done that. It sucks beyond bad


----------



## MNPLOWCO

NorthernProServ said:


> The GEFS plumes point to nearly a 50 percent chance of greater than 3 inches of accumulation to the west and north to the Twin Cities late Sunday night and Monday morning. This goes along well with the CIPS Analogs in which 9 out of the 15 analogs have several inches of accumulation, mainly to the west and north of the Twin Cities.
> 
> However, the number one analog, 19850331, has greater than 6 inches right across the Twin Cities. It will be interesting to see how we begin May on Monday.
> 
> May 1st snow storm?


I'm all for it!! Maybe that will get my late payers a nudge to cut their final winter checks that are owed!!!


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Anyone cutting today? Or is it just to darn slick!


----------



## banonea

MNPLOWCO said:


> Anyone cutting today? Or is it just to darn slick!


Way too wet here......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

MNPLOWCO said:


> Anyone cutting today? Or is it just to darn slick!


Saw several out in faribault. Seems kinda wet here. Going to try tomorrow


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Can someone explain how someone who lives in section 8 housing, gets cash from the county can get a tax return? They qualified for an earned income credit received about 3400 back .


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ said:


> The GEFS plumes point to nearly a 50 percent chance of greater than 3 inches of accumulation to the west and north to the Twin Cities late Sunday night and Monday morning. This goes along well with the CIPS Analogs in which 9 out of the 15 analogs have several inches of accumulation, mainly to the west and north of the Twin Cities.
> 
> However, the number one analog, 19850331, has greater than 6 inches right across the Twin Cities. It will be interesting to see how we begin May on Monday.
> 
> May 1st snow storm?


Should happen. All trucks are stripped.


----------



## NorthernProServ

CityGuy said:


> Should happen. All trucks are stripped.


 Wouldn't doubt it.


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ said:


> Wouldn't doubt it.
> 
> View attachment 172043


The questionable part is ground temps, dampness from rain and, intensity of snow.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

jimslawnsnow said:


> Can someone explain how someone who lives in section 8 housing, gets cash from the county can get a tax return? They qualified for an earned income credit received about 3400 back .


'MERICA.....Had a few of those in Apartment owning days. And yes, earned income credit comes into play. And a check is cut....because they tried....in essence.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Re distribute the wealth!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Does anybody want to do the Dairy Queen on Lexington Avenue by Lake Johanna in Roseville? The guy is paying $50 per time for mowing. It's about 15 minutes worth of work.


----------



## wizardsr

jimslawnsnow said:


> Can someone explain how someone who lives in section 8 housing, gets cash from the county can get a tax return? They qualified for an earned income credit received about 3400 back .


They didn't get cash from the county, they got cash from you and me! And they didn't get anything "back", they got paid to not work, again, by you and me! Ain't it great! Way easier than working, especially if you like sitting around watching free cable all day!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Seriously... Are these people stupid? The whole Anti-Vaxxer movement is completely ridiculous...

http://www.kare11.com/mb/news/measles-cases-now-at-29-1st-case-outside-hennepin-co/433731747


----------



## Polarismalibu

One more week to get through then off to Vegas for a week!


----------



## Greenery

Am I the only dummy still trying to get cleanups/dethatching /first mowing done?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery said:


> Am I the only dummy still trying to get cleanups/dethatching /first mowing done?


No, we are intermingling.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Greenery said:


> Am I the only dummy still trying to get cleanups/dethatching /first mowing done?


No, we are finishing them up today though. Still see plenty running around with baggers and rakes on.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Everyone down this way seems to be done. We are on 3rd mowings at some places.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow said:


> Everyone down this way seems to be done. We are on 3rd mowings at some places.


Not I said the duck. Got 1 big one than 6in the cities and we are cought up........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea said:


> Not I said the duck. Got 1 big one than 6in the cities and we are cought up........


Do you guys mow Lowe's? If so, your guys sure made a mess


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow said:


> Do you guys mow Lowe's? If so, your guys sure made a mess


We do not. Use to do Menards north till they moved to the new location. Lot of guys around here making a mess of things. We mowed a few smaller ones but I do not destroy grass......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea said:


> We do not. Use to do Menards north till they moved to the new location. Lot of guys around here making a mess of things. We mowed a few smaller ones but I do not destroy grass......


I wanted to take pics. Grass was sopping wet, he blew grass on the walks and then turned on them. Grass was 8" tall chopped down to 2 1/2". He had a gravely like yours is why I asked.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow said:


> I wanted to take pics. Grass was sopping wet, he blew grass on the walks and then turned on them. Grass was 8" tall chopped down to 2 1/2". He had a gravely like yours is why I asked.


Definitely not us. There are some winners here.........


----------



## Polarismalibu

Winter weather advisory for me. Happy may 1st


----------



## wizardsr

Greenery said:


> Am I the only dummy still trying to get cleanups/dethatching /first mowing done?


I finished the few cleanups I have last week, still may have 1 more that hasn't signed their contract yet. Rental properties will get their first mow this week, otherwise its full throttle on the landscape work. Still have a days worth of mowing each week, maybe next year I'll finally get down to zero days a week! LOL


----------



## andersman02

We're starting our first week full mowing routes

Anyone have a 36" hydro there looking to sell?


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Sloppy snowflakes falling in Tonka


----------



## Bill1090

Anybody interested in a 8 1/2" Western Pro Plow? Or a 48" Ferris walk behind?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090 said:


> Anybody interested in a 8 1/2" Western Pro Plow? Or a 48" Ferris walk behind?


This again? Weren't you getting out last year?


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> This again? Weren't you getting out last year?


That was a couple years ago. Now the wife an I are moving and I really don't want to have to start all over in a new area.


----------



## Greenery

I needed a new blower this season so I gave echo a try after 6-7 years of not buying any echo handhelds.

Starts, runs and blows great. One big flaw, 3 times now the gas cap has unscrewed and sloshed fuel everywhere. I notice the smell as soon as a couple glugs come out. The problem is the darn cap sticks out just enough that if you're working through some taller shrubs or tight along a house the cap catches and starts the unscrewing process. From their the vibrations unscrew it the rest of the way. Back to stihl or redmax again after this pos is dead.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery said:


> I needed a new blower this season so I gave echo a try after 6-7 years of not buying any echo handhelds.
> 
> Starts, runs and blows great. One big flaw, 3 times now the gas cap has unscrewed and sloshed fuel everywhere. I notice the smell as soon as a couple glugs come out. The problem is the darn cap sticks out just enough that if you're working through some taller shrubs or tight along a house the cap catches and starts the unscrewing process. From their the vibrations unscrew it the rest of the way. Back to stihl or redmax again after this pos is dead.


Weird none of mine have ever had that happen. assuming it's the 770?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Polarismalibu said:


> Weird none of mine have ever had that happen. assuming it's the 770?


Same... 5 770s... Used them for 6 years now, never seen it...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery said:


> I needed a new blower this season so I gave echo a try after 6-7 years of not buying any echo handhelds.
> 
> Starts, runs and blows great. One big flaw, 3 times now the gas cap has unscrewed and sloshed fuel everywhere. I notice the smell as soon as a couple glugs come out. The problem is the darn cap sticks out just enough that if you're working through some taller shrubs or tight along a house the cap catches and starts the unscrewing process. From their the vibrations unscrew it the rest of the way. Back to stihl or redmax again after this pos is dead.


There is something wrong with your blower. Mine do not do that at all.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I say the same thing. Mine has never done that in 7 years or so


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu said:


> Weird none of mine have ever had that happen. assuming it's the 770?


Yup, probably just my dumb luck.
I can't figure out how else the cap is coming off mid use but it's come off three times now in 3 weeks. Never had this weird problem before.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I'll also add that I had a sthil with the flip up cap that everyone complains about come open a few times by getting branches and other things under it


----------



## Bill1090

jimslawnsnow said:


> I'll also add that I had a sthil with the flip up cap that everyone complains about come open a few times by getting branches and other things under it


I always liked those ones. The screw in kind now always air lock.


----------



## Snow Captain

I ended up pushing 2" of slop/slush etc. yesterday in Walmart. Never pushed snow before in May. SW MN location.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery said:


> Yup, probably just my dumb luck.
> I can't figure out how else the cap is coming off mid use but it's come off three times now in 3 weeks. Never had this weird problem before.


Cap or fill spout have a crack?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Cap or fill spout have a crack?


Meaning are they cracked and so don't seat tight?


----------



## TKLAWN

gasket missing inside the cap??


----------



## Polarismalibu

Anyone know any high school kids looking for a clean dependable truck? Have a 98 gmc ext cab 5.7 170k miles looking to sell. $3k


----------



## banonea

Is there anywhere in the cities that you can just walk in and buy the gun for a Lesco sprayer


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea said:


> Is there anywhere in the cities that you can just walk in and buy the gun for a Lesco sprayer


Site One. Maybe Northern Tool.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Site One. Maybe Northern Tool.


I found a place in Edina.less than $100.00 for a 3gpm gun


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Thank God for warranty and good dealers


----------



## cbservicesllc

Snow Captain said:


> I ended up pushing 2" of slop/slush etc. yesterday in Walmart. Never pushed snow before in May. SW MN location.


Holy cafe!


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea said:


> I found a place in Edina.less than $100.00 for a 3gpm gun


Old MN Wanner? Ohms Lane? They are good there!


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow said:


> Thank God for warranty and good dealers


What'd you do????


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc said:


> What'd you do????


Nothing really. Noticed the sprayer was leaking some during the day last Thursday. It drained all the hydro oil out around the fan wheel over the weekend. It's just an o ring that's shot. A special size too. So a whole new transmission needs to be put in. $1100 worth. Dealer have me a new unit to use while it's fixed


----------



## jimslawnsnow

We lost property for this year. I'm kinda glad because "it wasn't short enough". It's kinda comical watching the new company. They got in trouble because they scalped, then they didn't show up for 10 days. Now they show up with 6 guys. Half the guys with push mowers and baggers.


----------



## andersman02

banonea said:


> Is there anywhere in the cities that you can just walk in and buy the gun for a Lesco sprayer


 MN wanner has them, not sure if you have to be a member or not


----------



## banonea

andersman02 said:


> MN wanner has them, not sure if you have to be a member or not


That is ware I am heading tomorrow


----------



## RMS SERVICES

banonea said:


> That is ware I am heading tomorrow


Why would you need a gun if your not spraying ?


----------



## banonea

RMS SERVICES said:


> Why would you need a gun if your not spraying ?


Because I use the sprayer for watering plants when access to water is a pain. We are planning 200 plants and trees at a job and getting water there sucks. I could use a regular water nozzle but this will work way better.....


----------



## Bill1090

Foggy out there.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090 said:


> Foggy out there.


Not here. Been nice and sunny


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Anyone see exmarks new mower that's out?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

As in........????


----------



## jimslawnsnow

8 footer..................


----------



## cbservicesllc

Haven't seen that one mentioned anywhere yet...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc said:


> Haven't seen that one mentioned anywhere yet...


Too bad. It's impressive.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

It 40k non fleet. Fleet is 15% off that


----------



## cbservicesllc

You got like... a link... a photo... anything? Or you just going to play secret squirrel?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc said:


> You got like... a link... a photo... anything? Or you just going to play secret squirrel?


I'm surprised the dealers all over the metro didn't have this thing. I guess there's smaller models too in the 20k range. I said why not go with a 72 for 12-15k?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

No link. I have pics. Summer is when they are going to release it for sales. I figured exmark would brag the crap out of it.


----------



## Drakeslayer

jimslawnsnow said:


> Too bad. It's impressive.


Still no pics? It doesn't exist.


----------



## TKLAWN

Worthless....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bunch of idiots on here


----------



## jimslawnsnow

And you are now spanked


----------



## jimslawnsnow




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like the Hustler WAM.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Worthless. Buy (3) 72" mowers for the same money.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow said:


> And you are now spanked


https://www.hustlerturf.com/products/super-104

Same thing....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Worthless. Buy (3) 72" mowers for the same money.


Didn't you make the argument about not having needing extra help when you were looking at a WAM


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> https://www.hustlerturf.com/products/super-104
> 
> Same thing....


Not sure the point of this post is. Hustler has only 1 deck size and engine. Exmark is supposed to have different deck sizes and engine sizes


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Worthless. Buy (3) 72" mowers for the same money.


It's supposed to do the work of 2 72"


----------



## djagusch

https://www.toro.com/en/sports-fields-municipalities/rotary-mowers/groundsmaster-7200

Looks to be a rebaged toro. Very niche market of schools, municipal, acreage places.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow said:


> It's supposed to do the work of 2 72"


And for the cost, you can buy 3. Not to mention you have to go back over the clumps with a side discharge mower.


----------



## Greenery

What a tool!


----------



## Greenery

Fricken lady pulls up to the only available diesel pump and proceeds to put makeup on.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery said:


> Fricken lady pulls up to the only available diesel pump and proceeds to put makeup on.


Did she have a leaky cap on her makeup?


----------



## Randall Ave

Greenery said:


> Fricken lady pulls up to the only available diesel pump and proceeds to put makeup on.


You should have gotten out and told her it ain't helping any.


----------



## TKLAWN

Saw the infamous Exmark today. Toro batwing in Exmark clothing.
Edit: saw this has been covered.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN said:


> Saw the infamous Exmark today. Toro batwing in Exmark clothing.
> Edit: saw this has been covered.


Someone using it? Or just at the dealer?


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Someone using it? Or just at the dealer?


Both actually, looked like wind row city.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN said:


> Both actually, looked like wind row city.


That's why I don't run my Toro or my 15' Bush Hog tri deck anymore.


----------



## Drakeslayer

jimslawnsnow said:


> Bunch of idiots on here


Serious? Define idiot.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doug's Power Equipment in Blaine is selling Altoz now. 

Apparently shoving mowers down the throats of wood boiler shops to sell wasn't "cutting it".


----------



## RMS SERVICES

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Doug's Power Equipment in Blaine is selling Altoz now.
> 
> Apparently shoving mowers down the throats of wood boiler shops to sell wasn't "cutting it".


Doesn't matter who sells them there junk.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery said:


> Fricken lady pulls up to the only available diesel pump and proceeds to put makeup on.


That's one thing that just bugs the crap out of me. Love the new Kwik trip by me they got a whole diesel only side.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Might actually get my one truck back today. They have only had it for two weeks for a ac condenser and apparently a radiator.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

RMS SERVICES said:


> Doesn't matter who sells them there junk.


I have 600 hours on my XC720. Love the thing.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Mowing in the rain....my favorite


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO said:


> Mowing in the rain....my favorite


Good, drive up to Lindstrom and help me finish these schools. I'll provide the mower.


----------



## TKLAWN

Anyone interested in acquiring some accounts in Minnetonka? Around 7 and 494 area.
PM me.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

TKLAWN said:


> Anyone interested in acquiring some accounts in Minnetonka? Around 7 and 494 area.
> PM me.


That's in my zone, PM me with details.


----------



## TKLAWN

MNPLOWCO said:


> That's in my zone, PM me with details.


Sent...


----------



## T.P.M GROUP

Hey everyone just wondering does anyone on this thread only do snow removal or just sub-contract snow removal work?


----------



## T.P.M GROUP

Bill1090 said:


> Anybody interested in a 8 1/2" Western Pro Plow? Or a 48" Ferris walk behind?


im interested in the 48 how much u asking?


----------



## MNPLOWCO

T.P.M GROUP said:


> Hey everyone just wondering does anyone on this thread only do snow removal or just sub-contract snow removal work?


Most of us "DO". We contract out if we need help. Rare but it happens.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

I should say most of us actually do the work and and ask for help if needed. We are all pretty much hands on.


----------



## T.P.M GROUP

What do you mean by most of us do? Do you only mean the snow removal? Im wondering how everyone makes a living year round if you only do snow removal. Also I got decent lawncare business and small snow removal on the side but this is just a part time job for me and I was thinking If i could get a few extra trucks and sub contract them in the winter then I could make decent money during winter and I could start to think about switching over full time for lawncare and snow removal because I would have the equipment and decent income all year round


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

T.P.M GROUP said:


> What do you mean by most of us do? Do you only mean the snow removal? Im wondering how everyone makes a living year round if you only do snow removal. Also I got decent lawncare business and small snow removal on the side but this is just a part time job for me and I was thinking If i could get a few extra trucks and sub contract them in the winter then I could make decent money during winter and I could start to think about switching over full time for lawncare and snow removal because I would have the equipment and decent income all year round


You only have decent income year around if it snows a lot. It didn't snow the last two years.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

About two-thirds of the guys have all just their own trucks a third of the guys will run Subs as well as their own equipment.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Ahhhhhhhhh, sorry,,....I don't think anyone does snow only. Just to keep the income coming.,however slight. Lawnmower said it best.


----------



## T.P.M GROUP

okay do u guys thinks its possible to really build up a decent lawn care company with some of our own residentials and sub-contract 3-4 trucks as well part-time before switching to full-time


----------



## MNPLOWCO

T.P.M GROUP said:


> okay do u guys thinks its possible to really build up a decent lawn care company with some of our own residentials and sub-contract 3-4 trucks as well part-time before switching to full-time


Yes. Sounds like you would like to "test the waters" to see if your business plan is viable before jumping in . Subs can be good or bad depending on reliability. You need to be able to cover the unexpected no shows and equipment failures of subs. Snow season is a crap shoot. Best way to project revenue is monthly contracts, but if it snows a lot your working for it. If you doing it per push, no snow, no rev. Hard to keep subs at that rate. Make sure subs are insured property. You need plow specific ins. on them. Most here started small and jumped in full time. Good luck.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

T.P.M GROUP said:


> okay do u guys thinks its possible to really build up a decent lawn care company with some of our own residentials and sub-contract 3-4 trucks as well part-time before switching to full-time


You mean have subs work for you? Or you sub to someone else?

Finding decents subs that are always there is hard. Being a sub to someone as long as you are dependable is easy.


----------



## cbservicesllc

T.P.M GROUP said:


> okay do u guys thinks its possible to really build up a decent lawn care company with some of our own residentials and sub-contract 3-4 trucks as well part-time before switching to full-time


Anything is possible... Where are you based? Metro?

I know a lot of guys that do their own Summer work and just Sub their trucks to another company for snow work so they don't have to deal with all the headaches of managing accounts...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc said:


> Anything is possible... Where are you based? Metro?
> 
> I know a lot of guys that do their own Summer work and just Sub their trucks to another company for snow work so they don't have to deal with all the headaches of managing accounts...


You do? I want to sell some trucks and put more subs on this winter. Can you send me a PM sometime so I can get their numbers and work something out?


----------



## T.P.M GROUP

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> You mean have subs work for you? Or you sub to someone else?
> 
> Finding decents subs that are always there is hard. Being a sub to someone as long as you are dependable is easy.


I am talking about subbing for others. I would have my own accounts enough for 1 truck and maybe have like 2 other trucks on the side "subbing" for others


----------



## wizardsr

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> You do? I want to sell some trucks and put more subs on this winter. Can you send me a PM sometime so I can get their numbers and work something out?


Ditto! Where's this pool of reliable plow subs at? I need some good ones too! Going to need to find another dedicated sub next year, or buy another truck and deal with more employee non-sense! Subs are so much easier!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

wizardsr said:


> Ditto! Where's this pool of reliable plow subs at? I need some good ones too! Going to need to find another dedicated sub next year, or buy another truck and deal with more employee non-sense! Subs are so much easier!


Buy my '13 Ram with 9.2 VXT.


----------



## Deershack

I just bought a mint 2014 GMC sierra and a 2017 Sierra. Put custom toppers on both and trailer mirrors. Anyone looking for the tailgate take offs and the OEM mirrors? I also have the OEM inside mirror from the 14 and will have the OEM running boards from tne 17.


----------



## DDB

Deershack said:


> I just bought a mint 2014 GMC sierra and a 2017 Sierra. Put custom toppers on both and trailer mirrors. Anyone looking for the tailgate take offs and the OEM mirrors? I also have the OEM inside mirror from the 14 and will have the OEM running boards from tne 17.


Are the mirrors you're selling the type that are vertical and pull out or are the horizontal car/sedan style?


----------



## Deershack

DDB said:


> Are the mirrors you're selling the type that are vertical and pull out or are the horizontal car/sedan style?


The ones I'm selling are the truck type mirrors. I bought new mirrors that extend when you pull them out. Hope that helps.


----------



## Doughboy12

Deershack said:


> The ones I'm selling are the truck type mirrors. I bought new mirrors that extend when you pull them out. Hope that helps.


Heated, auto tint, turn signals in the 14 mirrors?
Pictures?
You know the rules. "Pictures or it didn't happen!"


----------



## Deershack

Doughboy12 said:


> Heated, auto tint, turn signals in the 14 mirrors?
> Pictures?
> You know the rules. "Pictures or it didn't happen!"


I never learned how to post pics. At 74, this old dog doesn't learn new tricks, I feel very puter savy if the lights on this thing turn on when I push the switch.


----------



## Doughboy12

Deershack said:


> I never learned how to post pics. At 74, this old dog doesn't learn new tricks, I feel very puter savy if the lights on this thing turn on when I push the switch.


Heated?
Turn signal in glass?
Auto tint?
Power adjust?


----------



## Deershack

These are the newest trucks my wife and I have ever had. I got lung cancer in Sept 16 and after going through the heavest chemo and radiation I could get, I was just told I'm in remissiom. We decided to celibrate.


----------



## Deershack

Doughboy12 said:


> Heated?
> Turn signal in glass?
> Auto tint?
> Power adjust?


I didn't pay any attention to what they were when I got the truck since I knew they wern't the trailer mirrors and told the truck shop to replace them. I will check them ut tommorow.


----------



## Deershack

The treatment wipes out you strengh, endurance, fine motor skills, taste and plays havoc with balance plus I look like I just got out of a concentration camp. I'm literaly hafe the man I use to be, but I am vertical, which when you consider the alternative, is great.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Deershack said:


> The treatment wipes out you strengh, endurance, fine motor skills, taste and plays havoc with balance plus I look like I just got out of a concentration camp. I'm literaly hafe the man I use to be, but I am vertical, which when you consider the alternative, is great.


Good luck to you Deershack.


----------



## Doughboy12

Deershack said:


> The treatment wipes out you strengh, endurance, fine motor skills, taste and plays havoc with balance plus I look like I just got out of a concentration camp. I'm literaly hafe the man I use to be, but I am vertical, which when you consider the alternative, is great.


Congratulations. Welcome to the club. LiveStrong. 
#Survivors


----------



## Deershack

Doughboy12 said:


> Heated, auto tint, turn signals in the 14 mirrors?
> Pictures?
> You know the rules. "Pictures or it didn't happen!"


The mirrors are the horizontal style and appear to be heated and powered, No turn signal or apparent tinting. They are black with no chrome trim.


----------



## Greenery

Wait , what?


----------



## NorthernProServ

Greenery said:


> Wait , what?
> 
> View attachment 172410


LOL, I saw that story the other day


----------



## NorthernProServ

Who wants a custom weedwacker


----------



## banonea

NorthernProServ said:


> Who wants a custom weedwacker
> 
> View attachment 172416


That sucks.....


----------



## TKLAWN

NorthernProServ said:


> Who wants a custom weedwacker
> 
> View attachment 172416


Toss it in the Echo graveyard, those things always need parts!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ said:


> Who wants a custom weedwacker
> 
> View attachment 172416


I had one look like that. It was because a guy had it on his lap Crossways and try to go between two posts while on a lawnmower.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Jim still on here?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Drakeslayer said:


> Jim still on here?


You bet I am. Was up in mower man territory today.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow said:


> You bet I am. Was up in mower man territory today.


Oh Christ.......


----------



## Green Grass

jimslawnsnow said:


> You bet I am. Was up in mower man territory today.


Lino Lakes?


----------



## Drakeslayer

jimslawnsnow said:


> You bet I am. Was up in mower man territory today.


Working? Seems like a long drive.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Drakeslayer said:


> Working? Seems like a long drive.


Nope passing through


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer said:


> Jim still on here?


Why don't you ever ask if I'm around?


----------



## Drakeslayer

Camden said:


> Why don't you ever ask if I'm around?


Outsider.


----------



## djagusch

I have a customer with a near new 8.6 western pro plow. It's a ultra mount. He used it for his driveway. They have moved to Africa (big wig ceo) and selling stuff. If someone is interested in the plow let me know. Guessing he will let it go at a fair price (it's sell it or store it for 3 plus yrs).


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Mr. Donovan,

What do you do with all your free time now that this thread is dead?


----------



## Mike_PS

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Mr. Donovan,
> 
> What do you do with all your free time now that this thread is dead?


still have plenty to do, but thanks for checking in with me Thumbs Up


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Not dead. Just in a holding pattern.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Gone but not forgotten..


----------



## banonea

https://goo.gl/photos/AjbeCmqGU5oxaHvX9

Been doing a lot of riding on the new bike with the wife. In Brookings SD coming back from Sturgis with the wife and another couple. Over 1500 miles since Friday morning..........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer said:


> Gone but not forgotten..


It's dead? Well, it's dead.


----------



## IDST

If anyone is in need of a water truck let me know. I only use it a couple days a week up at the solar farm. 4000 gallons.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Any of you guys do hydoseeding, or know who does?


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Weather channel. 6% chance of rain at 7.
AccuWeather 51% chance of rain at 7.

75 minutes away and can't figure it.
I'm going back to the weather rock.


----------



## TKLAWN

Rinse, repeat.


----------



## banonea

Going to take a look at a 2008 Exmark laser has just over 1,700 hours comes with a bagger and a dethatcher 54 inch he's asking 3800 is that a good price?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea said:


> Going to take a look at a 2008 Exmark laser has just over 1,700 hours comes with a bagger and a dethatcher 54 inch he's asking 3800 is that a good price?


Seems a bit High. $3,000 would be a little better deal. Got to remember that's a ten year old mower now.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Seems a bit High. $3,000 would be a little better deal. Got to remember that's a ten year old mower now.


I was thinking about that, but I was also thinking that the bagger is got to be worth at least $2,000 itself


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea said:


> I was thinking about that, but I was also thinking that the bagger is got to be worth at least $2,000 itself


Not really. It's specific to that mower so if you don't have that mower it's no good, and that mower is so old tha t mowers already have the Baggers or the mower are in a junkyard.

I put a value of $1,000 on the bagger. I would put the mower at $2,000.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Not really. It's specific to that mower so if you don't have that mower it's no good, and that mower is so old tha t mowers already have the Baggers or the mower are in a junkyard.
> 
> I put a value of $1,000 on the bagger. I would put the mower at $2,000.


At the lawn mower auction up here in the spring, you can buy a mower about 5 years old with a bagger for about $5,000. With less hours.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> At the lawn mower auction up here in the spring, you can buy a mower about 5 years old with a bagger for about $5,000. With less hours.


I did end up picking it up for $3000.00


----------



## banonea

Is it fairly simple to turn up the hydros on exmarks


----------



## TKLAWN

Y


banonea said:


> Is it fairly simple to turn up the hydros on exmarks


you sure it's a 54"? 
Pretty easy, lots of YouTube videos.


----------



## banonea

TKLAWN said:


> Y
> 
> you sure it's a 54"?
> Pretty easy, lots of YouTube videos.


It might be a 52 but I thought it was a 54


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

How's that rain, Bano and Bill??


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> How's that rain, Bano and Bill??


Rain to ****pot we got a lot of wind but really no damage down here anyways


----------



## skorum03

Have any of you guys had a v plow on a utv before? Thinking about trading my 4 wheeler in on a utv before the hunting season this year and am wondering if I can sell my v plow that I have on my truck and just use the utv with plow for my place, my parent's and grandparent's houses.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03 said:


> Have any of you guys had a v plow on a utv before? Thinking about trading my 4 wheeler in on a utv before the hunting season this year and am wondering if I can sell my v plow that I have on my truck and just use the utv with plow for my place, my parent's and grandparent's houses.


If I remember correctly lawnmower used to do whole lots with his when he had. Maybe he'll chime in.

I don't know why it wouldn't work for just those few drives


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03 said:


> Have any of you guys had a v plow on a utv before? Thinking about trading my 4 wheeler in on a utv before the hunting season this year and am wondering if I can sell my v plow that I have on my truck and just use the utv with plow for my place, my parent's and grandparent's houses.


I had a Kubota RTV 1100. 6'6 Boss V Blade.

My guy plowed the gas station / DQ, the strip malls, a bank, a day care and a senior living place with it each time it snowed. He could get it all done in about 9 hours. That was with him doing the walks too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> I had a Kubota RTV 1100. 6'6 Boss V Blade.
> 
> My guy plowed the gas station / DQ, the strip malls, a bank, a day care and a senior living place all in Wyoming with it each time it snowed. He could get it all done in about 9 hours. That was with him doing the walks too.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> I had a Kubota RTV 1100. 6'6 Boss V Blade.
> 
> My guy plowed the gas station / DQ, the strip malls, a bank, a day care and a senior living place with it each time it snowed. He could get it all done in about 9 hours. That was with him doing the walks too.


I think I am going to get one, just the smaller one though, not the full size machine that is made more for work. The deere 590i would be perfect up at our hunting land where some of the trails are pretty tight.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Well this is a wet one. Pushing everything into the weekend... again.


----------



## wizardsr

MNPLOWCO said:


> Well this is a wet one. Pushing everything into the weekend... again.


I made the mistake of taking a load of shingles to the landfill this morning, ran over both rear mudflaps and broke both fenders trying to navigate the mud! Ugh!


----------



## MNPLOWCO

wizardsr said:


> I made the mistake of taking a load of shingles to the landfill this morning, ran over both rear mudflaps and broke both fenders trying to navigate the mud! Ugh!


You must have been weighed down big time and in some major slop to catch those flaps. $$$. A dent in the profit margin I'm sure.


----------



## wizardsr

Just over 21k across the scales. Thought I had them high enough, but I was plowing 8-10" of mud... Mud pushed the flaps into the tires and the rest is history!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone looking for a 9' Super Duty Boss Skid Plow before I put it on Craigslist?

Great shape, flat face connectors, newer cutting edge. $3,000.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Nice rain. Got poured on. Saturation 100%. Time to change clothes. Hey lawn, might be interested in the blade. Still have it?


----------



## banonea

who has started to work on winter equipment and contracts...........


----------



## millsaps118

PLOWING SUBS WANTED for 2017-2018
PM me with your name and phone.

Take on all or some. Must have the proper equipment, insurance & business structure to be considered as a subcontractor. If I contract with you, you will be required to provide proof of the above and sign a non-compete/disclosure agreement.

The following locations.

3 accounts in Roseville all connected. 35W/County C. 1.5" trigger, no sidewalks
2 accounts in Arden Hills - 5min from Roseville accts. 35W/Hwy 96. 1.5'' trigger, 15min sidewalks at location 1
1 account in Golden Valley. 394/Xenia. 1.5'' trigger, no sidewalks
2 accounts in New Hope both connected. 169/49th. 1.5'' trigger, 15min sidewalks each location
1 account in Brooklyn Park. 169/109th. 1.5'' trigger. 20min of sidewalks


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This you Bano???


----------



## Bill1090

Man you guys have been slacking the last few months!


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> This you Bano???
> 
> View attachment 173144


Not me, I was in Litchfield this weekend at a motorcycle rally.......


----------



## Bill1090

72° right now. Crazy since it was 34° at this time on Friday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090 said:


> Man you guys have been slacking the last few months!


I'm not sure if anyone even posts here anymore.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> I'm not sure if anyone even posts here anymore.


What about me......

I been trying


----------



## MNPLOWCO

It will pick up....when the season gets closer. Not much to say this summer but , work, work, work.


----------



## Bill1090

Seems a bit early for the trees to be changing color.


----------



## Bill1090

34 ° partly cloudy.


----------



## skorum03

Anyone interested in a 2000 ford excursion with a 8.2 boss vxt? It will move a lot of snow and shovelers

Plow is in great shape. Body on excursion is a little rough, some rust, and a dent on right rear corner of vehicle. Tires are good. 220,000 miles on 6.8 v10. I bought from my dad a couple years ago, he was the original owner. Was a great family vehicle when we were all younger.


----------



## Greenery

Snow is forecasted for high elevations in some mountain states this week. Haydays the official kickoff to winter has now passed. It won't be long now.


----------



## banonea

Greenery said:


> Snow is forecasted for high elevations in some mountain states this week. Haydays the official kickoff to winter has now passed. It won't be long now.


Let it come, I can't wait


----------



## IDST

Days like today can go away. to hot for September 12th. Sitting in the shop changing oil just sweating.


----------



## IDST

anybody looking for a dozer to push up piles this winter?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/for/6303593867.html


----------



## unit28

Hello. ......


----------



## banonea

The crew is starting to show up again.........


----------



## unit28

Just like a good winter....
Been to long


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Holy Shiite!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28 said:


> Just like a good winter....
> Been to long


No lie, with your health issues I thought you had passed away


----------



## unit28

That's not even the latest

I have skin cancer now
And lost significant hearing 

Went to ear nose and throat specialist
test showed ive lost 70db out of left ear
He sent me to Wyoming to get a mole checked out. It was melanoma 
Had that cut out. Have to get checked again in a couple months
Hopefully it's out 100%

We'll see


----------



## unit28

Possible to see the Barro line in the 850mb dendritic zone around the 22.

Hopefully get some of this heat out of here


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Going to be a sticky one today! But snow in Calgary.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

.....................


----------



## TKLAWN

More action in one day than I've seen in a month....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN said:


> More action in one day than I've seen in a month....


Don't be bringing your love life into this conversation.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Don't be bringing your love life into this conversation.


 Haha! True story.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I seen im not the only one who thought to check in, figured this had been dead for months


----------



## unit28

Couple more days and bass pro owns cabelas
The deal is


----------



## unit28

The deal is final Sept 25


----------



## unit28

Hopefully moves thisa way


----------



## Bill1090

It'd be nice if it was 40° colder.


----------



## unit28

Bill1090 said:


> It'd be nice if it was 40° colder.


Was low 40's here this morning

Going out this weekend to drive thru some scenic areas before leaf season.


----------



## Bill1090

Good cold front coming next week!


----------



## Drakeslayer

Bill1090 said:


> Good cold front coming next week!


Huge warm front coming tomorrow!


----------



## Bill1090

Drakeslayer said:


> Huge warm front coming tomorrow!


Heat advisory and it's almost October. WTH!?


----------



## unit28

Reminds me of home....

LA Nina winter?


----------



## Bill1090

unit28 said:


> Reminds me of home....
> 
> LA Nina winter?


Not sure if I'm remembering this right but wasn't 2012 a warm fall and we got dumped on?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090 said:


> Not sure if I'm remembering this right but wasn't 2012 a warm fall and we got dumped on?


The last 3-4 years have been a warm fall.


----------



## banonea

Leaf loader is ready.......

https://photos.app.goo.gl/BjDaRzBmxjZD6cGm1


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I need that shop.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> I need that shop.


I LOVE my shop. You only see the one side. The other side is 1500 sf with heat and a 11,000 lb lift.


----------



## Bill1090

39° out. Getting closer!


----------



## unit28

Going to be closer mid Oct. Right now it's fine where it's at


----------



## unit28

Around Oct 12. The Temps on the border look 20* ~ 30*........ ish


----------



## MNPLOWCO

unit28 said:


> View attachment 173573
> 
> 
> Around Oct 12. The Temps on the border look 20* ~ 30*........ ish


Brrrrr. Not sure I'm ready for the cold. Welcome to October......or snow or Winter.
We had a good Summer. Very few non productive days.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

Looks like we will plow Monday/Tuesday in Bozeman Mt


----------



## MNPLOWCO

IDOCTORTREES said:


> Looks like we will plow Monday/Tuesday in Bozeman Mt


Have fun with that! Still a month or more of grounds and leaf management here in the 900ft elevation....flat Landers.


----------



## banonea

anyone looming for western/fisher plow parts check out www.zequip.com

had to order a new module for my tornado sander. prices were ranging from $500.00 to over $1000.00, found it there for under $300.00. they got a lot of stuff for trucks as well


----------



## unit28

GFS being consistent. ....


----------



## wizardsr

Anyone here plow in Edina? 4-plex for a local management company near Valley View and 62.


----------



## banonea

I know I am opening up a can of worms but, What is everyone's thoughts on this season. I am looking at adding some accounts and people but I always get nervous at the start of the season.........


----------



## MNPLOWCO

banonea said:


> I know I am opening up a can of worms but, What is everyone's thoughts on this season. I am looking at adding some accounts and people but I always get nervous at the start of the season.........


With the weather so unpredictable, I'm going to try and get my revenue up by adding equipment to get done faster and a slight increase on billing and not get more accounts. I'm maxed on what I can service in a reasonable amount of time. More accounts, for me, means more personnel, more labor costs and more headaches. To each their own on expanding business. I like to bet on what I have and not to bet on these strange winter ups and downs. I can control my costs, but not the weather.


----------



## banonea

MNPLOWCO said:


> With the weather so unpredictable, I'm going to try and get my revenue up by adding equipment to get done faster and a slight increase on billing and not get more accounts. I'm maxed on what I can service in a reasonable amount of time. More accounts, for me, means more personnel, more labor costs and more headaches. To each their own on expanding business. I like to bet on what I have and not to bet on these strange winter ups and downs. I can control my costs, but not the weather.


This is true........


----------



## banonea

Is anybody interested in a apartment complex for snow removal in Red Wing? If so shoot me a message and I will get you their contact info. It's one of our lawn care accounts that we do but I don't come out of Rochester for snow removal. Great customer always pays on time


----------



## wizardsr

banonea said:


> I know I am opening up a can of worms but, What is everyone's thoughts on this season. I am looking at adding some accounts and people but I always get nervous at the start of the season.........


We're gettin' hammered! Mother nature always evens the score, and with the last 3 years all being half of average, we're due! We're adding some new equipment this year to hedge our bets, we'll see if it all plays out right for us! payup


----------



## banonea

wizardsr said:


> We're gettin' hammered! Mother nature always evens the score, and with the last 3 years all being half of average, we're due! We're adding some new equipment this year to hedge our bets, we'll see if it all plays out right for us! payup


If things work out, and I am 95% sure they're going to I'm going to be adding at least 17 new accounts for the season monthly maintenance so we will have them for lawn and snow totaling about $7,000 per month guaranteed... I'm hoping for snow but I really don't want to see anything super huge at least down here


----------



## wizardsr

Don't get me wrong, I don't want any big events, too many headaches! 2" every 3 days, all winter long, would be great though!


----------



## banonea

https://photos.app.goo.gl/6vpEvpVLMs0jSQeA3

Put some new eyeballs on the plow.........


----------



## Martinson9

I have a customer that lives near 21st and Pillsbury in Minneapolis. He's looking for snow removal at his residence there. If you work in the area and want to touch base with him let me know. Text or call me at 952.388.9960


----------



## Polarismalibu

Up duck hunting they said we could see flakes Saturday night


----------



## unit28

An area of low pressure could bring up to an inch of snow to portions of northern Minnesota tonight, generally north of the Minnesota Iron Range, and across the Minnesota Arrowhead. ......nws


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Decided to upgrade a couple of plows....


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Decided to upgrade a couple of plows....
> 
> View attachment 173812


Looks like somebody's had a good summer...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea said:


> Looks like somebody's had a good summer...


Actually, sold a truck, so I had an extra plow, then sold 3 VXTs to buy 2 DXTs.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Actually, sold a truck, so I had an extra plow, then sold 3 VXTs to buy 2 DXTs.


Good deal. I have always said nothing is sexier then a stainless steel plow, equipment wise.......


----------



## banonea

Frost on the ground in Rochester.....


----------



## unit28

Watching potential precipitation 31oct


----------



## CityGuy

Dahl says 52" for the season.

Yuhas says next Friday several inches of snow possible northern mn.


----------



## cbservicesllc

5 whole pages in 5 months huh? At least I caught up quickly...

Let's get all the leaves cleaned up THEN bring on winter eh?


----------



## unit28

Definitely some changes tonight
I see the neighborhood farms are getting the corn out with lights all aglow


----------



## unit28

Trying to dethatch right now along with bagging leaves isn't working well. Lawns to wet

GFS has no precip past Friday .....attm


----------



## Bill1090

NWS app has snow showers in the a.m. for Wed, Fri, Sat.


----------



## IDST

anybody look at the meteogram for friday? that would be nice


----------



## NorthernProServ

IDST said:


> anybody look at the meteogram for friday? that would be nice


Maybe in 3 weeks, not Friday.


----------



## unit28

GFS doesn't have precipitation past midnight Thursday


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28 said:


> GFS doesn't have precipitation past midnight Thursday


Good.


----------



## Polarismalibu

If my spreader shows up this week I would be completely ready for once.


----------



## unit28

Trending?....all over the place with couple inches south
probably just rain/fluke

Speaking of South
Going to mayo tomorrow fighting cancer


----------



## banonea

unit28 said:


> View attachment 174027
> 
> 
> What time you going to be here. If you are up for it we can meet up and I can give you a tour of the shop
> 
> Trending?....all over the place with couple inches south
> probably just rain/fluke
> 
> Speaking of South
> Going to mayo tomorrow fighting cancer


----------



## unit28

Thanks
We have 3 appointments tomorrow 
Leaving here at 5ish 
well see


----------



## banonea

unit28 said:


> Thanks
> We have 3 appointments tomorrow
> Leaving here at 5ish
> well see


No worries, take care of yourself first. If ya need to wait some time and want a distraction hit me up.......


----------



## unit28

Right on..........


----------



## unit28

I'm looking at the 500mb track and it is driving the system south
Not saying snow......but the wind in the mid level is going straight out of the north


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Good luck Unit.


----------



## unit28

Thanks lmn22

Taking the wife unit today


----------



## IDST

This wind is crazy. Lost a bigger account today. They signed a contract with someone else last week and didn't tell me till last night. Really pissed me off. That's a week I could've used to place equipment elsewhere.


----------



## Greenery

Anyone have a decent condition Blizzard 810 or western wideout to sell? Prefer Minimal rust and not completely clapped out.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery said:


> Anyone have a decent condition Blizzard 810 or western wideout to sell? Prefer Minimal rust and not completely clapped out.


There's a guy on Craigslist selling a couple wideouts


----------



## Bill1090

I'm at less than 1/2" Fri, around 1" Sat, then snow shower chances Sun pm - Tues Am..


----------



## wizardsr

Anybody plow in Edina or know of anyone? Plowing only, 2" trigger, 2 buildings, one is 2 doors down from the other; one's a triplex, the other a 4-plex, right off of valley view and 62. Let me know if you're interested!


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu said:


> There's a guy on Craigslist selling a couple wideouts


Yeah I saw those. His price seems kinda high I thought? If they were a thousand less I'd be calling him.


----------



## Greenery

My weather channel app is showing 3-5 for Friday. I seriously hope that doesn't happen or I guess I will be digging plows out of storage on Friday.


----------



## T.P.M GROUP

So since everyone here is in MN, do you guys think its to early to be advertising for snow removal work right now? Just started a week ago but no phone calls yet so im hoping its because im early to the game


----------



## TKLAWN

T.P.M GROUP said:


> So since everyone here is in MN, do you guys think its to early to be advertising for snow removal work right now? Just started a week ago but no phone calls yet so im hoping its because im early to the game


Or too late.?


----------



## Bill1090

A bit nipply out this morning.


----------



## Polarismalibu

So anyone think something will come of this system


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu said:


> So anyone think something will come of this system


Apparently we do. Sanders on, side brine tanks on, and 1 ways getting mounted. No wings yet.


----------



## IDST

T.P.M GROUP said:


> So since everyone here is in MN, do you guys think its to early to be advertising for snow removal work right now? Just started a week ago but no phone calls yet so im hoping its because im early to the game


I would say about 30-60 days too late. Might be able to pick up a few?


----------



## snowman55

early? you think like PM's !

Yeah sure call us 1 day before snow we can stake your property, make a snow removal site plan, train an operator, get your site added to a route, and yes we have equipment and operators just sitting around waiting for your call.

Never again we stopped excepting accounts end of September. We are slightly down this year but still turning work away. We are not Walmart, you cant just pick quality snow removal off a shelf and put it in your cart the day you need it. It takes planning and work.

All routes are set, operators hired, and equipment spoken for. let it snow!!!

I am going to miss 1st snowfall off to SD let the dog hunt for a few days. 
good luck to all.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The only calls I am getting right now are the ones that are getting referrals from other companies that don't want to do the work.

Had a $4,000 per month townhome complex call yesterday. They need it bids by today.


----------



## IDST

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
National Weather Service Twin Cities/Chanhassen MN
325 PM CDT Thu Oct 26 2017

MNZ060-270430-
/O.EXA.KMPX.WW.Y.0012.171027T0600Z-171027T1700Z/
Hennepin-
Including the city of Minneapolis
325 PM CDT Thu Oct 26 2017

...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IN EFFECT FROM 1 AM TO NOON CDT
FRIDAY...

The National Weather Service in Twin Cities/Chanhassen has issued
a Winter Weather Advisory for a mixture of snow and rain, which
is in effect from 1 AM to noon CDT Friday.

* WHAT...A mixture of snow, rain and some blowing snow is expected.
Plan on slippery road conditions, including during the morning
commute on Friday. In addition, significant reductions in
visibility are expected. Tree branches could fall as well. Total
snow accumulations of near one half inch in downtown
Minneapolis, to 2 to 4 inches in the far western suburbs of
Hennepin county.

* WHERE...portions of east central Minnesota.

* WHEN...1 AM to noon Friday.


----------



## NorthernProServ

IDST said:


> URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
> National Weather Service Twin Cities/Chanhassen MN
> 325 PM CDT Thu Oct 26 2017
> 
> MNZ060-270430-
> /O.EXA.KMPX.WW.Y.0012.171027T0600Z-171027T1700Z/
> Hennepin-
> Including the city of Minneapolis
> 325 PM CDT Thu Oct 26 2017
> 
> ...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IN EFFECT FROM 1 AM TO NOON CDT
> FRIDAY...
> 
> The National Weather Service in Twin Cities/Chanhassen has issued
> a Winter Weather Advisory for a mixture of snow and rain, which
> is in effect from 1 AM to noon CDT Friday.
> 
> * WHAT...A mixture of snow, rain and some blowing snow is expected.
> Plan on slippery road conditions, including during the morning
> commute on Friday. In addition, significant reductions in
> visibility are expected. Tree branches could fall as well. Total
> snow accumulations of near one half inch in downtown
> Minneapolis, to 2 to 4 inches in the far western suburbs of
> Hennepin county.
> 
> * WHERE...portions of east central Minnesota.
> 
> * WHEN...1 AM to noon Friday.


It's getting closer, plows are ready, salt spreader is not.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well picked my plow up.


----------



## unit28

Sticking with that 500mb


----------



## wizardsr

Only watched 5 tonight, had other things to do, but Dahl the weather terrorist thinks the morning commute is going to be a doozy with 1-2 inches of slushy accumulation... Me, I think with a low temp of 36, and warm pavement, this little bit of snow isn't going to amount to anything. Of course, people will still be driving like retards regardless, mndot will salt the crap out of the highways, and run with blades down "just to be sure"...


----------



## banonea

This is Rochester. Not accumulating but looks pretty.......

https://photos.app.goo.gl/vbf3OJUp2L1gq8Ge2


----------



## unit28

ST. PAUL, Minn. – The public can now view winter road conditions from the Minnesota Department of Transportation’s new “plow cams” available through the 511mn.org website. 

MnDOT announced today that some of the agency’s 838 snowplows are equipped with cameras that show real-time road conditions along plow routes.


----------



## Bill1090

First flurries of the year here. We gonna be ice fishing by Thanksgiving this year!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090 said:


> First flurries of the year here. We gonna be ice fishing by Thanksgiving this year!


I like your thinking!


----------



## unit28

:dancing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea said:


> This is Rochester. Not accumulating but looks pretty.......
> 
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/vbf3OJUp2L1gq8Ge2


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

...........


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> ...........
> 
> View attachment 174099


Must have been a heck of a party, waking up in the middle of the road lying down. Ha!
Actually a very nice perspective photo.


----------



## IDST

MNPLOWCO said:


> Must have been a heck of a party, waking up in the middle of the road lying down. Ha!
> Actually a very nice perspective photo.


He was probably working on his RAM.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

IDST said:


> He was probably working on his RAM.


If that's the case, I'd make sure I was laying in front of traffic.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

IDST said:


> He was probably working on his RAM.


Wow. Nice wave from you the other day going through Stacy BTW.


----------



## unit28

On the home front,
We're waiting for an approval from fda on some cancer treatments

And buried our 14 year old weimaraner
Best pointer ever..miss you baby girl


----------



## banonea

unit28 said:


> View attachment 174132
> 
> 
> On the home front,
> We're waiting for an approval from fda on some cancer treatments
> 
> And buried our 14 year old weimaraner
> Best pointer ever..miss you baby girl


Sorry for losing your puppy. Unfortunately I've had to put three of my weiner dogs down in the last 20 years... It really sucks


----------



## banonea

A clean shop is a happy shop....

https://photos.app.goo.gl/wn32KYwxaaGPjCVH2


----------



## unit28

banonea said:


> A clean shop is a happy shop....


Spiffy. ...


----------



## unit28

Some thin sheets of ice formed on the neighborhood ponds


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO said:


> Must have been a heck of a party, waking up in the middle of the road lying down. Ha!
> Actually a very nice perspective photo.


Yeah, I was trying to get it centered and the horizon line good, without actually laying on the road.

I thought the yellow made a nice contrast to the lack of color in the rest of the pic.


----------



## IDST

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Wow. Nice wave from you the other day going through Stacy BTW.


Sorry  Next time swerve! I'm sure i was on the phone. Seems to be the only thing I do anymore


----------



## Greenery

If any subs are looking for work, pm me. 2.5 routes to sub out. Plymouth - mostly residential and eden prairie - commercial.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Looks like some snow Wednesday now


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu said:


> Looks like some snow Wednesday now


Down our way they are saying nothing accumulating here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I have 1.2" on the hourly.


----------



## TKLAWN

Man the last week has been tough.
Today may have been the worst day I have ever had for fall clean ups.


----------



## banonea

TKLAWN said:


> Man the last week has been tough.
> Today may have been the worst day I have ever had for fall clean ups.


To wet for us to do anything so I am working on winter equipment.....


----------



## Bill1090

TKLAWN said:


> Man the last week has been tough.
> Today may have been the worst day I have ever had for fall clean ups.


A majority of the leaves down here haven't fallen yet.


----------



## unit28

Good one showing up 2nd week of Nov


----------



## Polarismalibu

unit28 said:


> Good one showing up 2nd week of Nov


As in???


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> I have 1.2" on the hourly.


Salt run wouldn't be bad.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Polarismalibu said:


> Salt run wouldn't be bad.


2nd one of the year!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Drakeslayer said:


> 2nd one of the year!


Same here. Hoping wed and Friday nice easy money


----------



## snowman55

Missed the 1st snow fall but well worth it. Pup did great.


----------



## CityGuy

Looking for some help. I am trying to find fender flares for my truck, 16 Chevy crew with 69.3 in box. I've tried JC Whitney, Napa, Oriely, AutoZone and Radco. Any other ideas other than stealer I mean dealer.


----------



## Polarismalibu

CityGuy said:


> Looking for some help. I am trying to find fender flares for my truck, 16 Chevy crew with 69.3 in box. I've tried JC Whitney, Napa, Oriely, AutoZone and Radco. Any other ideas other than stealer I mean dealer.


Bushwhacker, rough country, realtruck.com


----------



## IDST

I've got 2.7 on the hourly then switching to rain. Wonder what the possibility of it just staying snow will be.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN said:


> Well it looks like we will get 2-4 inches by Wednesday evening. I sure hope we don't get too much freezing rain as highs are supposed to be around freezing. The equipment has been patiently waiting since the 26th of February..


I hear ya. Spent all day today getting stuff ready to go. The only thing I didn't get done is getting the stakes in the ground.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

IDST said:


> I've got 2.7 on the hourly then switching to rain. Wonder what the possibility of it just staying snow will be.


All snow for us.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hopefully Countryside gets the new EXT on tomorrow and the other dealer gets my other mount on.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> I hear ya. Spent all day today getting stuff ready to go. The only thing I didn't get done is getting the stakes in the ground.


I don't think we are going to get much here, but still working on equipment......


----------



## unit28

Polarismalibu said:


> As in???


Just watching precip chances
Around the 12th . ptype forecast attm.....


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> I hear ya. Spent all day today getting stuff ready to go. The only thing I didn't get done is getting the stakes in the ground.


I was thinking of running out later tonight and throwing the stakes in the new lots


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> I hear ya. Spent all day today getting stuff ready to go. The only thing I didn't get done is getting the stakes in the ground.


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28 said:


> Just watching precip chances
> Around the 12th . ptype forecast attm.....
> View attachment 174237


So you're fastforwarding to the 12th...


----------



## unit28

Yes....that's a far out forecast from gfs model

Issue is temps


----------



## ringahding1

unit28 said:


> Yes....that's a far out forecast from gfs model
> 
> Issue is temps


Hopefully major snow can hold off til that date or later, headin to Texas next week for a few days.


----------



## unit28

ringahding1 said:


> Hopefully major snow can hold off til that date or later, headin to Texas next week for a few days.


Hunting?


----------



## unit28

Not liking the axis on today's system


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

unit28 said:


> Not liking the axis on today's system


Look to sit on us?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

ringahding1 said:


> Hopefully major snow can hold off til that date or later, headin to Texas next week for a few days.


Cancel your trip, then it won't snow. Thanks!


----------



## Greenery

Any leads on where to get a cutting-edge for a blizzard preferably in the West Metro


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery said:


> Any leads on where to get a cutting-edge for a blizzard preferably in the West Metro


H&L mesabi in Blaine. Way cheaper then the dealers


----------



## TKLAWN

Love the dry tongue


----------



## Polarismalibu

TKLAWN said:


> Love the dry tongue


Looks like it will stay all over lwnmwr


----------



## CityGuy

Polarismalibu said:


> Bushwhacker, rough country, realtruck.com


Found what I was looking for at realtruck. 
Thank you


----------



## IDST

Finally snowing here at the shop!


----------



## banonea

IDST said:


> Finally snowing here at the shop!


Just started snowing here as well


----------



## Polarismalibu

IDST said:


> Finally snowing here at the shop!


Sticking at all?


----------



## IDST

Negative. Blacktop 32.8 degrees and sidewalk 30.5 tiny flakes now they were a big flakes earlier


----------



## Polarismalibu

IDST said:


> Negative. Blacktop 32.8 degrees and sidewalk 30.5 tiny flakes now they were a big flakes earlier


Well hopefully enough will to salt later


----------



## wizardsr

Still looking for someone to plow a 3-plex and 4-plex in Edina, right of Valley View and 62. Anybody know of anyone in that area?


----------



## wizardsr

Polarismalibu said:


> Well hopefully enough will to salt later


Nope, I'm willing it away! Gonna be out of here and dried up by the time the temps drop! Spreader parts just got here, and I don't feel like working on it today!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Rogers says no accumulation **** rapids says 2-3" still


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu said:


> Rogers says no accumulation **** rapids says 2-3" still


They are probably in the middle of updating.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> They are probably in the middle of updating.


It was like that for a couple hours. Was weird. Light snow,wet 33 now


----------



## banonea

DOT is spreading salt on the highways down here


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea said:


> DOT is spreading salt on the highways down here


I was hoping for a run on my zero tolerance. Still to warm here for now.


----------



## NorthernProServ

banonea said:


> DOT is spreading salt on the highways down here


MNDOT was letting it fly on highway 55 at 10:00 am here :hammerhead:


----------



## unit28

31 is the new 40
Drizzle ...


----------



## Polarismalibu

Temps going up


----------



## banonea

what size blower do you guys recommend for a 2012 S150 non high flow skid


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu said:


> Temps going up


Staking lots, I noticed same thing. I am thinking no salt, 3 more to do then going home I guess.


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu said:


> H&L mesabi in Blaine. Way cheaper then the dealers


Thanks. Good prices.


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ said:


> Staking lots, I noticed same thing. I am thinking no salt, 3 more to do then going home I guess.


Yeah looks like won't drop till 1-2am should dry by then sadly


----------



## MNPLOWCO

banonea said:


> what size blower do you guys recommend for a 2012 S150 non high flow skid


I suggest wide enough to cover your tire width. Otherwise you pack snow. I like the 72. Can be used carefully on walks.. a little bit big for walks especially if Sprinkler Heads are present along the walks. But if your careful it can work. Might tear turf.Larger would be too much for a smaller framed unit. And would be too much for the hp and hydro pump on a 150. As always, and you know this....match the correct blower hydro pump to your 150 standard flow aux. pump. Maybe a 68" for your width.?


----------



## ringahding1

NICHOLS LANDSCA said:


> Cancel your trip, then it won't snow. Thanks!


Hahaha! Service Autopilot Conference.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu said:


> Looks like it will stay all over lwnmwr


I was sweating it for about 20 minutes. Had everything ready to go. Now we are getting ready to head back out to do leaves again.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> I was sweating it for about 20 minutes. Had everything ready to go. Now we are getting ready to head back out to do leaves again.


Still have major soggy here. Waiting for another hour or so to hit leaves.


----------



## Polarismalibu

What's everyone thinking for tomorrow night? Trying to decide if I should dip out for deer hunting or stick around and head up early Saturday


----------



## unit28

Polarismalibu said:


> What's everyone thinking for tomorrow night? Trying to decide if I should dip out for deer hunting or stick around and head up early Saturday


Looking at gfs. Showing 4" mpx area

Per nws.
this band of snow will follow, but
looks to provide us with about a 6-9 hour window where we could see
some pretty intense snowfall rates. As stated in the first
paragraph, models have remained fairly consistent over the last 24
hours or so on where this band of snow will setup, so continue to
have around 4 inches from Douglas over to Kanabec counties.

Worst
case scenario, we would be looking at 6-7" within this band, though
this looks pretty tough to achieve in the mpx area


----------



## Polarismalibu

Got this email today from someone didn't say who it was list of 4 sites there looking to sub hahah good luck


----------



## banonea

Anyone needing to purchase tires, I was just able to pick up 6 245/75R16 10 ply Falcons and 4 265/75R16 10 ply Falcons from Discount Tire for $1200.00


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea said:


> Anyone needing to purchase tires, I was just able to pick up 6 245/75R16 10 ply Falcons and 4 265/75R16 10 ply Falcons from Discount Tire for $1200.00


That's super cheap. My 4 where like $1450


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu said:


> That's super cheap. My 4 where like $1450


I have ran falcons before. Not a bad tire. You don't get huge tread life, but on plow trucks you never get that.


----------



## unit28

banonea said:


> Anyone needing to purchase tires, I was just able to pick up 6 245/75R16 10 ply Falcons and 4 265/75R16 10 ply Falcons from Discount Tire for $1200.00


We've ran falcon on the wife's expedition for 4 years 
She says excellent choice


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea said:


> I have ran falcons before. Not a bad tire. You don't get huge tread life, but on plow trucks you never get that.


I have been running duratracs got about 45k out of them. The 20" rims don't help the cost.


----------



## unit28

I'm headed north to grand rapids tomorrow
My daughter text me a couple of mid day pictures









Of the snow


----------



## IDST

Polarismalibu said:


> View attachment 174280
> View attachment 174281
> Got this email today from someone didn't say who it was list of 4 sites there looking to sub hahah good luck


That can't be real. typo maybe?? i would call the establishment and tell them what a joke their snowplow plan is. Whether it's their pricing or the guy they hired trying to sub it out. I wouldn't salt that one time for that price!


----------



## Polarismalibu

IDST said:


> That can't be real. typo maybe?? i would call the establishment and tell them what a joke their snowplow plan is. Whether it's their pricing or the guy they hired trying to sub it out. I wouldn't salt that one time for that price!


I responded checking the number it's completely real. Blows my mind


----------



## Greenery

That's insane! That might cover the fuel cost and that's about it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

If you think that's insane then you guys don't want to hear the price of a 25 acre lot down here. Plow, salt and a some walks. Salt the whole lot salt walks each time bunch of islands.


----------



## unit28

No traffic from Cambridge to grand rapids


----------



## Greenery

Is 225 out of line for salting 1.3 acres along with about 100 linear ft of walks? Didn't get the account over the salt pricing. Don't do alot of salt so not real familiar with what other guys are getting.


----------



## unit28

What is that
Like 15 bucks square ft?


----------



## IDST

Greenery said:


> Is 225 out of line for salting 1.3 acres along with about 100 linear ft of walks? Didn't get the account over the salt pricing. Don't do alot of salt so not real familiar with what other guys are getting.


Without seeing it I would blindly bid 150-200 depending on Calcium/Mag chloride on walks or can I just throw Sodium up with my truck.


----------



## IDST

when did the forecast change? 1-2 1 tonight?


----------



## Greenery

unit28 said:


> What is that
> Like 15 bucks square ft?


Correct, 15 bucks per square foot.


----------



## Greenery

IDST said:


> Without seeing it I would blindly bid 150-200 depending on Calcium/Mag chloride on walks or can I just throw Sodium up with my truck.


A blend on walks. And either straight sodium or coated for the lot depending on temps. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## CityGuy

IDST said:


> when did the forecast change? 1-2 1 tonight?


About 30 minutes ago


----------



## CityGuy

Any snow yet? Nothing in Otsego yet.


----------



## NorthernProServ

CityGuy said:


> Any snow yet? Nothing in Otsego yet.


Close to 3" in Loretto/Greenfield


----------



## mn-bob

1- 1 1/2 “ north end of Champlin


----------



## banonea

Nothing here.......


----------



## Greenery

Few inches here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anybody hooking up to go out plowing? Or just me?


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Anybody hooking up to go out plowing? Or just me?


I would but I I'd look pretty silly.....m


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Anybody hooking up to go out plowing? Or just me?


Negative. It's warming. Guessing there won't be much left in the a.m.


----------



## Greenery

It's a solid 15 degree colder up there though.


----------



## unit28

Greenery said:


> It's a solid 15 degree colder up there though.


Always.......


----------



## Greenery

Roads and driveways in mound are about 50% clear.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Roads are wet, grass is white. Move along...nothing to see here....
Lake Minnetonka area.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We have 1.5 inches on the blacktop.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I am running a half crew at 11 p.m.


----------



## IDST

banonea said:


> I would but I I'd look pretty silly.....m


Plowed drive lanes at one Menards and thru some salt down. Have four or five can't remember that want to be salted in North metro tonite


----------



## unit28

Hunting this week will be cold enough
Deer river

Monday Night
Mostly cloudy, with a low around 13.

Tuesday
Mostly sunny, with a high near 25.

Tuesday Night
Partly cloudy, with a low around 16.

Wednesday
Partly sunny, with a high near 32.

Wednesday Night
Mostly cloudy, with a low around 19.

Going to try to send some cold air south for y'all


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

..........


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> ..........
> 
> View attachment 174307


You did get a few inches......


----------



## unit28

220 AM CDT Sat Nov 4 2017

MNZ010-011-018-019-025-026-035-041930-
/O.EXA.KDLH.WW.Y.0027.000000T0000Z-171105T0300Z/
Koochiching-North St. Louis-North Itasca-Central St. Louis-
North Cass-South Itasca-Northern Aitkin-
Including the cities of International Falls, Ely, Bigfork,
Hibbing, Walker, Grand Rapids, and Hill City
220 AM CDT Sat Nov 4 2017

...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IN EFFECT UNTIL 10 PM CDT THIS
EVENING...

* WHAT...Total snow accumulations of 3 to 6 inches are expected
with locally higher amounts.

* WHERE...Northeast Minnesota.

* WHEN...Through 10 PM Saturday.

* ADDITIONAL DETAILS...Be prepared for reduced visibilities at
times.


Snowing all day here at deer river


----------



## unit28

Of course
Nws Switched forecast to less than 1"


----------



## banonea

It's wet down here but that's about it.......


----------



## CityGuy

My view about 11 last night. That was round 2 on the mainlines


----------



## jimslawnsnow

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1699231543443634&id=200752513291552


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow said:


> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1699231543443634&id=200752513291552


Vote for my pic!! I'm close. It's like the 10th one


----------



## unit28

Still watching gfs around the 12th


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28 said:


> Still watching gfs around the 12th
> View attachment 174361


 Damn it... I hope it's 40!


----------



## unit28

Right now gfs has the 500mb track south
the highest chance of snow is north side of it.
That's where coldest air wraps in


----------



## unit28

Duluth nws
The GFS is favoring a
secondary low development in the Central Plains, which would
enhance snow rates and lengthen the duration of the snowfall Saturday

Models are divergent attm


----------



## banonea

unit28 said:


> Right now gfs has the 500mb track south
> the highest chance of snow is north side of it.
> That's where coldest air wraps in
> View attachment 174379


Is it looking like anything down this way?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So far, the snow is well north. Just need two weeks like today.....2 weeks....


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Anybody hooking up to go out plowing? Or just me?


I drove home plowed half the route and salted.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Cc: NorthProServ

Would you mind e-mailing me at [email protected]?


----------



## millsaps118

If anyone is interested my tractor is up for sale. 
https://www.plowsite.com/threads/20...ustom-built-sander-mount.171621/#post-2229986


----------



## unit28

banonea said:


> Is it looking like anything down this way?


Rain 
Temps are bouncing around

Sure looks like the snow splits on gfs 
Need to see if the 500mb splits








model


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

millsaps118 said:


> If anyone is interested my tractor is up for sale.
> https://www.plowsite.com/threads/20...ustom-built-sander-mount.171621/#post-2229986


What are you upgrading to?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Kinda peaceful sitting here in the 9530t ripping watching it snow


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow said:


> Kinda peaceful sitting here in the 9530t ripping watching it snow


Just barely getting some flakes here right now. I didn't realize we were supposed to get any snow this direction tonight


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea said:


> Just barely getting some flakes here right now. I didn't realize we were supposed to get any snow this direction tonight


20% I believe it was. Starting to stick good on the dirt


----------



## banonea

unit28 said:


> Rain
> Temps are bouncing around
> 
> Sure looks like the snow splits on gfs
> Need to see if the 500mb splits
> 
> View attachment 174393
> model


I'll take the rain.....


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> So far, the snow is well north. Just need two weeks like today.....2 weeks....
> 
> View attachment 174383


Same, many accounts still have full green leaves!!! I'm jumping all over the place trying to get clean ups done. I'm wasting time driving and not clearing leaves. I'm out doing the callers who are nervous and I get there and half the leaves are still on the trees. I'm doing them anyways because they insisted. I'll double charge to come back. Everyone seems to be in a panic this year. As to the time of the year we are on a normal track, but because of the cold ever client thinks we are late. We were still cutting growing grass a last week. Rant over.


----------



## unit28

If the 500mb track will steer it 50 miles east
we'll see moderate snow.
If it stalls in wi it could still wrap in les imo

gfs atm has it here


----------



## millsaps118

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> What are you upgrading to?


Switching to Green - 5115M


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

millsaps118 said:


> Switching to Green - 5115M


I was looking for a setup like yours up until 2 weeks ago. Had sold my M6040 then 3 weeks ago my loader sub backed out on my schools.

Ended up just buying another truck, will roll that way this year. I couldn't justify a tractor without work for it in the summer.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

millsaps118 said:


> If anyone is interested my tractor is up for sale.
> https://www.plowsite.com/threads/20...ustom-built-sander-mount.171621/#post-2229986


Just curious, and I didn't want to muck up your for sale thread. Why not do a hydraulic drive salter instead of electric since you've got the rear scv's on the tractor?

Very nice setup, by the way.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

John_DeereGreen said:


> Just curious, and I didn't want to muck up your for sale thread. Why not do a hydraulic drive salter instead of electric since you've got the rear scv's on the tractor?
> 
> Very nice setup, by the way.


I would guess it's because the plow is controlled by the scv's in the back. The same way any Kage setup would operate.


----------



## millsaps118

John_DeereGreen said:


> Just curious, and I didn't want to muck up your for sale thread. Why not do a hydraulic drive salter instead of electric since you've got the rear scv's on the tractor?
> 
> Very nice setup, by the way.


Opted to go with electric as we have 4 others of the same. If one goes down we can easily swap them out, plug-n-play and be back in service quickly.

Thanks!


LwnmwrMan22 said:


> I would guess it's because the plow is controlled by the scv's in the back. The same way any Kage setup would operate.


The first season, I had a 10' Muni Fisher that ran off the midvalve hydro's. I went away from running the Boss Vee off the hydro's because we had some issues with the valving not being right on the tractor side with the Fisher. It was so fast you had to be careful not to rip the plow off the mount when angling left and right.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

millsaps118 said:


> Opted to go with electric as we have 4 others of the same. If one goes down we can easily swap them out, plug-n-play and be back in service quickly.


Very hard to argue with backups and easy swapping.

Good luck with the sale.


----------



## wizardsr

North St Paul was out pre-treating roads this morning... What do they know that we don't?


----------



## IDST

wizardsr said:


> North St Paul was out pre-treating roads this morning... What do they know that we don't?


Saw a few this side of town as well


----------



## IDST

Dahl just said 1-2 eastern metro


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

IDST said:


> Dahl just said 1-2 eastern metro


RAP has 1.5" over the metro at midnight. NAM is about the same, HRRR and GFS are lighter.


----------



## CityGuy

Your all welcome. We put iron on again.


----------



## unit28

se metro for the most part
I've got 1/2 "here on wrf


----------



## Polarismalibu

Well I took the spreader out last night. Leave it out?


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu said:


> Well I took the spreader out last night. Leave it out?


Put it in now, it won't snow

Leave it out, it will snow and you'll be putting it in at 2am


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ said:


> Put it in now, it won't snow
> 
> Leave it out, it will snow and you'll be putting it in at 2am


True that!


----------



## unit28

Not liking how the short wave set up


----------



## IDST

unit28 said:


> Not liking how the short wave set up
> View attachment 174473


 What's not to like? I have no idea weekday I'm looking at


----------



## unit28

Different perspective
Enhanced ir radar shows the shortwave setting up

Main band of Water vapor not dropping into the southern metro. Instead its driving straight east attm


----------



## wizardsr

unit28 said:


> Different perspective
> Enhanced ir radar shows the shortwave setting up
> 
> Main band of Water vapor not dropping into the southern metro. Instead its driving straight east attm
> View attachment 174475


Which means what for us non-weather-experts? Are you saying the metro is going to get more or less of this?


----------



## unit28

Thinking in the next hour we'll see radar filling in at st cloud then moving straight east with the heaviest band

Need to check 21z model data on rap etc

I could be wrong


----------



## unit28




----------



## Polarismalibu

It won't snow I put the spreader in


----------



## unit28

Watch this.....


----------



## Polarismalibu

unit28 said:


> Watch this.....


What are you seeing?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hmm. I'm 6 degrees warmer than what the hourly showed


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anything in full sun here is pretty much melting off. Anything that has the slightest bit of shade on it the snow covered. We are probably at about a quarter inch so far. In the far Northeast Metro anyway.


----------



## wizardsr

Very light dusting on the vehicles, grass, and deck in North St Paul, pavement and concrete are dry.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Getting super slick


----------



## unit28

Fell as sleep

Meant to say watch hourly

1/4 to 1/2 on blk top cmbrg


----------



## unit28

Sporadic at best


----------



## CityGuy

Very strange drive in. There were 1/4 sports of heavy flurries and then nothing for miles.


----------



## Greenery

Partly sunny and 40° for saturday?


----------



## Greenery

Jeez it's just to cold out there to be doing leaf cleanups.


----------



## unit28

Greenery said:


> Jeez it's just to cold out there to be doing leaf cleanups.


Plan B......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery said:


> Jeez it's just to cold out there to be doing leaf cleanups.


We shut down for the day. We have about 5 days left, and with the weather tomorrow and next week, we could be done in time.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Trucks and tractors telling. Too early for this IMO


----------



## wizardsr

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> We shut down for the day. We have about 5 days left, and with the weather tomorrow and next week, we could be done in time.


I haven't touched any cleanups, like heck am I working in this crap, too windy to chase leaves around anyway. I'm waiting til next week to start on my whopping 2 days (2 days too many) worth of cleanups.



jimslawnsnow said:


> Trucks and tractors telling. Too early for this IMO


Must have old #2 in them... Doesn't seem cold enough for #1 to gel, haven't had any issues with anything yet.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

wizardsr said:


> I haven't touched any cleanups, like heck am I working in this crap, too windy to chase leaves around anyway. I'm waiting til next week to start on my whopping 2 days (2 days too many) worth of cleanups.
> 
> Must have old #2 in them... Doesn't seem cold enough for #1 to gel, haven't had any issues with anything yet.


Farm diesel and the truck fuel was bought a while ago. Didn't plan on a cold late fall


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> We shut down for the day. We have about 5 days left, and with the weather tomorrow and next week, we could be done in time.


We did the same thing. We only got a few left. The boys were frozen so I took them all to lunch. Got one of our big ones done today, then the frame on one of the zeros snapped in half. Spent the rest of the day welding it for next week.

Tomorrow we are going to get a large gutter cleaning job done, 14 2 story buildings, than do clean up and cut back at another then we do our 6 in the cities (Red Wing, Hastings, Lakeville, Farmington and Northfield) then we are done for the season. Got a few pieces of equipment to finish and were ready for snow.........


----------



## MNPLOWCO

So depressingly cold and windy. Ground is hard as a rock!!! Frozen leaves. Skidding and bouncing down hills feels like I'm cleaning bumpy concrete. 23 accounts left. I'm not happy! Anyone else feel like this?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO said:


> So depressingly cold and windy. Ground is hard as a rock!!! Frozen leaves. Skidding and bouncing down hills feels like I'm cleaning bumpy concrete. 23 accounts left. I'm not happy! Anyone else feel like this?


Yeah, it sucks ass.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Yeah, it sucks ass.


Thank you. You made me laugh.


----------



## unit28




----------



## banonea

MNPLOWCO said:


> So depressingly cold and windy. Ground is hard as a rock!!! Frozen leaves. Skidding and bouncing down hills feels like I'm cleaning bumpy concrete. 23 accounts left. I'm not happy! Anyone else feel like this?


Gutters were all froze up so we couldn't do any gutter cleaning today. We were able to get one cut back done but I shut it down because it's just too damn cold......


----------



## Polarismalibu

Accu shows an inch tonight


----------



## unit28

Polarismalibu said:


> Accu shows an inch tonight


Looks like couple inches here in Cambridge


----------



## CityGuy

unit28 said:


> Looks like couple inches here in Cambridge
> 
> View attachment 174524


Nothing near Delano yet radar says different


----------



## unit28

CityGuy said:


> Nothing near Delano yet radar says different


Try rain rate


----------



## unit28

Better yet...tdwr radar


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone with any eyes in the Uptown area, for a zero-tolerance account?


----------



## IDST

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Anyone with any eyes in the Uptown area, for a zero-tolerance account?


Dusting slp


----------



## John_DeereGreen

CityGuy said:


> Nothing near Delano yet radar says different


Try Radarscope. I don't use any other radar anymore.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone doing more accounts than just Zero Tolerance stuff?


----------



## IDST

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Anyone doing more accounts than just Zero Tolerance stuff?


Me me me. Hopefully doesn't end up being practice


----------



## unit28

Some snow totals attm

https://forecast.weather.gov/product.php?site=MPX&product=PNS&issuedby=MPX


----------



## Greenery

About half inch here. 

Units link says 2.4 here?


----------



## banonea

Got a new toy yesterday. Been wanting one for about 10 years. video is a buddy of mine.......

https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipPEa2mOfTYO3h4e24shv3WmwKQLYHGWZHolK_ls


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery said:


> About half inch here.
> 
> Units link says 2.4 here?


That's because that link is from Saturday November 4th.


----------



## unit28

Accumulative totals?
Sorry green. My mistake

Need to find cochras page

https://www.cocorahs.org/ViewData/StateDailyPrecipReports.aspx?state=MN


----------



## unit28

banonea said:


> Got a new toy yesterday. Been wanting one for about 10 years. video is a buddy of mine.......
> 
> https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipPEa2mOfTYO3h4e24shv3WmwKQLYHGWZHolK_ls


Link didn't work on my end


----------



## Ice-sage

Interesting morning midnight-ish till 5:30 am) watching the very small corn/nerd(candy) snow that came down very inconsistently throughout the morning. I went out at 5:45 to check zero tolerance sites and it was a fairly slick skating rink on the roads. The city of rochester and olmsted county had not come awake at all. I had fun sitting in gas station parking lots between checking sites with the camera rolling watching people pinball and ping-pong off of the curbs on the street.


----------



## Greenery

Any leads on a solid mid 2000's standard cab 3/4 ton+. Any brand, any trim level, less rust the better.


----------



## banonea

Ice-sage said:


> Interesting morning midnight-ish till 5:30 am) watching the very small corn/nerd(candy) snow that came down very inconsistently throughout the morning. I went out at 5:45 to check zero tolerance sites and it was a fairly slick skating rink on the roads. The city of rochester and olmsted county had not come awake at all. I had fun sitting in gas station parking lots between checking sites with the camera rolling watching people pinball and ping-pong off of the curbs on the street.


Did realize there was another person from Rochester on here


----------



## Ice-sage

Greenery said:


> Any leads on a solid mid 2000's standard cab 3/4 ton+. Any brand, any trim level, less rust the better.


Are you strickly looking for used trucks? Dang, my friend just sold his 2003 ford f350 diesel last week(his wife got a job in florida). If i needed it I would have bought it. She was a beautiful truck well cared for with under 90k.

We did just purchase a 2017 chevy 1500 lt z71 extended cab long bed. We pretty much stole it. Fantastic price out the door. We have also seen standard regular cab 2500's that you can get into well under 30k, if you're looking for new.


----------



## Ice-sage

Good morning banonea! Had a gathering of friends over last night and my 2 american indian pals offered in jest, to dance for me to make it snow. It was an opportune time to get up and grab thier wives and proceed to merrily drag them into my own dance offering to the snow gods.


----------



## banonea

Let's try this one.......

https://photos.app.goo.gl/CUciqYOl5jyXikEm2


----------



## banonea

Ice-sage said:


> Good morning banonea! Had a gathering of friends over last night and my 2 american indian pals offered in jest, to dance for me to make it snow. It was an opportune time to get up and grab thier wives and proceed to merrily drag them into my own dance offering to the snow gods.


Let it roll.........we will half to get together and do a meet and greet some day.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea said:


> Let's try this one.......
> 
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/CUciqYOl5jyXikEm2


Is that a plasma cutter?


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow said:


> Is that a plasma cutter?


Yes Sir. It is a klutch from northern tool. Works great


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Wow 43 out. Warmed up quick


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow said:


> Wow 43 out. Warmed up quick


Don't say it........


----------



## mn-bob

banonea said:


> Let's try this one.......
> 
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/CUciqYOl5jyXikEm2


Nice piece of equipment congrats.


----------



## unit28

Another storm possible into next Saturday
Temps pending


----------



## unit28

banonea said:


> Yes Sir. It is a klutch from northern tool. Works great


....iron man
Good luck with it


----------



## unit28

Greenery said:


> Any leads on a solid mid 2000's standard cab 3/4 ton+. Any brand, any trim level, less rust the better.


Good price.....
https://www.cambridgetrucks.net/mobile/mdetails.aspx?VID=14402118


----------



## banonea

unit28 said:


> ....iron man
> Good luck with it


so far so good, only made a couple of cuts. it dose clean 3/8 nice. we will see with some rusty stuff.....
I did take the 5 year service plan. If I drop it on the ground and drive over it and bring them a box of pieces, they give me a new one no charge, guess what will happen in 4 1/2 years.........


----------



## banonea

https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipOaVpiy4u9CICNeafmLJyWTFKzJ_BivfVP7KaH1
amazing what a can of bed liner will do for 20 year old rims.....


----------



## banonea

https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipP5Vswf9jwxWthKMGTfq-qBWqM2dJsL66tSNF_K

this is before.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea said:


> https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipP5Vswf9jwxWthKMGTfq-qBWqM2dJsL66tSNF_K
> 
> this is before.....


Links no workie


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow said:


> Links no workie


----------



## banonea

banonea said:


>


I like Photobucket a lot better


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28 said:


> Looks like couple inches here in Cambridge
> 
> View attachment 174524


You like HOPWRF too huh?


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc said:


> You like HOPWRF too huh?


Been on that for couple years
Have to decifer the cluster still

I'm always on the 500mb charts because that's where the steering wheel is


----------



## unit28

Fri looks like a southerly influence atm


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28 said:


> View attachment 174578
> Fri looks like a southerly influence atm


Warm then?


----------



## unit28

Above freezing


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28 said:


> View attachment 174578
> Fri looks like a southerly influence atm


Keep it that way! Thumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28 said:


> Above freezing


:laugh::laugh: Good enough!


----------



## banonea

Gutter cleaning today........


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea said:


> Gutter cleaning today........


Used to love those such easy money. No more for me almost went off the back of a 4 story house few years ago.


----------



## IDST

banonea said:


> Gutter cleaning today........


What? No safety harness, rope!!

Just kidding by the way I never used them except when I went out to Boston.


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu said:


> Used to love those such easy money. No more for me almost went off the back of a 4 story house few years ago.


I can argue, two and a half hours$5,500.......


----------



## Brian Ivey

cbservicesllc said:


> You like HOPWRF too huh?


I like the weather talk. I have never seen the HOPWRF site before. Do you use Pivotal Weather at all? That's one of my favs. http://www.pivotalweather.com/model.php


----------



## cbservicesllc

Brian Ivey said:


> I like the weather talk. I have never seen the HOPWRF site before. Do you use Pivotal Weather at all? That's one of my favs. http://www.pivotalweather.com/model.php


Pivotal is good... I also subscribe to the Euro through eurowx.com... HOPWRF is a couple local guys, one being a meteorology student at the U; so I think it's mostly local/midwest...


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc said:


> Pivotal is good... I also subscribe to the Euro through eurowx.com... HOPWRF is a couple local guys, one being a meteorology student at the U; so I think it's mostly local/midwest...


..karibyan isn't midwest....

Just sounds like it


----------



## Greenery

Annual reminder.
Plow stakes on sale through the 19th. 99 cents + buy 1 get 1 free. Menards


----------



## banonea

Finally pulled the trigger on it. 2010 very little use motors are matched for my S150


----------



## unit28

Looking at 500 mb vorticity for next thursday


----------



## banonea

Let's try this.......


----------



## banonea

doing a test......


----------



## wizardsr

Anyone have a feeling on this rain tomorrow/tomorrow night? Wondering if we'll get a salt run out of it, or if it's going to dry up like everything else has so far this year...


----------



## skorum03

Any of you guys interested in a couple snowblowers? I have three and only need two. One is a toro 6-21 163cc, bought new three years ago. The other is a small craftsman self propelled, used both of them last year. PM me for details. I want them out of my garage


----------



## banonea

Talk about a gloomy crappy day.....


----------



## Polarismalibu

Someone just called from Some love your lawn or something like that. Anyone wanna go do some clean ups for $69.87 hahaha


----------



## Greenery

Last two cleanups today. Then a couple day dirt project and a tree trimming day. Then vacation/snowmobiling season officially starts. Woohoo!


Still looking for a standard cab truck under 10k that's not rotted out.


----------



## unit28

https://www.rubesautomora.com/mobile/mdetails.aspx?VID=266580782


----------



## unit28

Low miles on this other one...

https://www.rubesautomora.com/mobile/mdetails.aspx?VID=270097275


----------



## Greenery

unit28 said:


> https://www.rubesautomora.com/mobile/mdetails.aspx?VID=266580782


Thanks, I don't think I can do a 6.0 ford though. If it had the 7.3 I'd be going to look.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Anybody from Minniesota able to contact MrHorsepower1? If so, let him know to check his PM's.

Wondering if he still has that blower available. 

Thanks


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery said:


> Thanks, I don't think I can do a 6.0 ford though. If it had the 7.3 I'd be going to look.


For a plow truck it wouldn't be bad.


----------



## Greenery

Anybody have any input on a higher mile 150k+ 2008 ford 6.4? Are they solid or expensive and problematic?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery said:


> Anybody have any input on a higher mile 150k+ 2008 ford 6.4? Are they solid or expensive and problematic?


You would be better off with that 6.0 he posted. The 6.4's have a lot of issues also you just hear about the 6.0 more often there's a lot more of them out there then the 6.4. Big thing on the 6.4 is the front cover over the water pump cavitates and causes a hole.

That said a lot of people have them with no issues just like a lot never have a issue with the 6.0. My 6.0 had every issue you could have I wouldn't be scared to buy a cheap one for a plow truck


----------



## banonea

28 degrees with very light snowflakes here in Rochester.... And colder than a witches titty


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea said:


> 28 degrees with very light snowflakes here in Rochester.... And colder than a witches titty


Not to mention the 25 to 30 mph wind


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery said:


> Anybody have any input on a higher mile 150k+ 2008 ford 6.4? Are they solid or expensive and problematic?


Knock on wood, I have a 2008 6.4 with over 200k on it and I really haven't done anything major... Just bought a 2008 6.4 F-450 Dump with 25k on it too... And yes, 25k is correct.


----------



## Bill1090

Is this going to be a year with no snow? They're talking 55° down here for Friday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090 said:


> Is this going to be a year with no snow? They're talking 55° down here for Friday.


What do you care? You're getting out I thought??:laugh::laugh:


----------



## banonea

got all the clean ups done and equipment put away for the season. got 98% of the winter gear ready, just a few cutting edges on blowers.....

speaking of blowers, not sure if this pic came thru but I finally pulled the trigger.....

https://photos.app.goo.gl/g5LbiszXaDrdO5v02


----------



## Doughboy12

Happy Birthday LwnmwrMan22


----------



## banonea

Now I can check the weather at the shop....... among other things


----------



## unit28

Scored 4 falkens for under 400 bucks
Black Friday deal at discount


----------



## Snow Captain

unit28 said:


> Scored 4 falkens for under 400 bucks
> Black Friday deal at discount


Unit- I don't post much on here, but I like following your weather updates. What's your take on December for snowfall precipitation? Particularly in SW MN where I reside. Redwood Falls to be specific.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Doughboy12 said:


> Happy Birthday LwnmwrMan22


Thanks. Finally one where I wasn't worried about whether or not it was/is/going to snow.


----------



## unit28

Snow Captain said:


> Unit- I don't post much on here, but I like following your weather updates. What's your take on December for snowfall precipitation? Particularly in SW MN where I reside. Redwood Falls to be specific.


Quick look.....
Average temps nothing well below 0


----------



## Snow Captain

unit28 said:


> Quick look.....
> Average temps nothing well below 0


Thanks for the report. Hope your health is improving.


----------



## unit28

Last night on the road
Honor of lmn22


----------



## banonea

I got to admit, slow time is easier to deal with when you got the tools do do things you have wanted to do for years. .....


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> What do you care? You're getting out I thought??:laugh::laugh:


Got out of the landscape stuff. Still doing snow for some reason.


----------



## Greenery

Had a gas line run into the garage. Is this acceptable? Why didn't they run through the stud?


----------



## Greenery

Easy access to the stud on the inside...








not to mention the outer sheath is already sliced on that stud bracket.


----------



## unit28

Going to build a closet around it?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Let's go!!!!!!


----------



## banonea

SSS Inc. said:


> Let's go!!!!!!


The prodigal son has returned.........


----------



## Drakeslayer

SSS Inc. said:


> Let's go!!!!!!


Vikings. Super Bowl!


----------



## unit28

Greenery
Still looking?

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/ctd/d/07-dodge-ramspeed-manual-reg/6397289158.html


----------



## Greenery

Hope this weather keeps up for 4 more months.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SSS Inc. said:


> Let's go!!!!!!


Whoa whoa whoa....what's going on here???


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc. said:


> Let's go!!!!!!


Oh boy



Greenery said:


> Hope this weather keeps up for 4 more months.


I'm agreeing because our power went out all through the neighborhood at 430pm

Now what

Ideas to keep the house warm for the wife

This ain't to good


----------



## unit28

Check check
1
2


...powers back on


----------



## unit28

Be watching monday night


----------



## banonea

unit28 said:


> Be watching monday night


There calling for mostly rain then Chang to flurries here, what are you seeing......


----------



## unit28

Split precip system on this map










Main band of snow looks west .

But
End of next week could be something south


----------



## unit28

Monday Night
Much colder. Breezy. Patchy blowing and drifting snow in the evening. Snow, possibly mixed with rain in the evening, then a slight chance of snow after midnight.

Snow accumulation around 1 inch. Lows around 18. West winds 15 to 25 mph. Chance of precipitation 70 percent.





....I'm going with 2.5 here plus drifting


----------



## Greenery

I'm gonna go with 1/2 - 1 inch of snow left after the initial melting. Then that little bit of snow will all blow to one edge of lot/driveway. And some ice.


----------



## unit28

With the rain snow/ split system
In Cambridge......north of Viking blvd

Going to be cloudy .
Hard wind will dry up the rain moisture on the ground 

temps dropping from early monday afternoon

no chance of radiant warmth

The 500mb track of the lps wraps in cold air north metro first before moving out

Tight gradient x marks kinetic energy highs


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Salt run


----------



## unit28

Rap....


----------



## IDST

I hope we don't have to plow. My two loader plows are not here yet. the Quattro isn't supposed to be available till about Christmas and the Metal Pless is also waiting for carbide edges. Bunch of B.S. MP was supposed to be here last week and they just told me it's not ready. Not a happy camper right now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

IDST said:


> I hope we don't have to plow. My two loader plows are not here yet. the Quattro isn't supposed to be available till about Christmas and the Metal Pless is also waiting for carbide edges. Bunch of B.S. MP was supposed to be here last week and they just told me it's not ready. Not a happy camper right now.


It will be close.


----------



## wizardsr

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> It will be close.


The only plowable snow should be confined to the Stacy area...


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Putting new cutting edges on as I type...which is fantastic multitasking.
And avoiding the "johnny come lately" ( I need a plow guy ) calls due to panic.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

These nuts are not coming off the old cutting edges. Soaked in lube and impact wrenched to the max. Time for the torch!!! It can never be easy.........


----------



## banonea

MNPLOWCO said:


> These nuts are not coming off the old cutting edges. Soaked in lube and impact wrenched to the max. Time for the torch!!! It can never be easy.........


I always torch off the old ones.......


----------



## CityGuy

Sleeting now. That changed fast from rain.


----------



## IDST

weather.gov just upped me to 2-4??? how much on black top?


----------



## TKLAWN

Same here. Probably 2in in the grass, coating on pavement.


----------



## Snow-Vet

That heavy rain means the transfer will be heavy snow. But the ground is warm and it was 60 freaking degrees today. I just don't know how we could get 2" on pavement, but i'm certainly no expert. I guess I'll wait, down 3 people the way it is.....


----------



## John_DeereGreen

IDST said:


> I hope we don't have to plow. My two loader plows are not here yet. the Quattro isn't supposed to be available till about Christmas and the Metal Pless is also waiting for carbide edges. Bunch of B.S. MP was supposed to be here last week and they just told me it's not ready. Not a happy camper right now.


Welcome to metal pless. Great product, not so great customer service and communication from anyone but Paul.


----------



## banonea

Nothing in Rochester. 34 here and the ground looks to be drying up


----------



## unit28

See if it wraps in LES
before drying out

Doubt it though


----------



## wizardsr

1/2" on the pavement in Brooklyn Park, no longer melting and still snowing at a decent clip, looking more and more like we're going to be plowing...


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

wizardsr said:


> 1/2" on the pavement in Brooklyn Park, no longer melting and still snowing at a decent clip, looking more and more like we're going to be plowing...


With this wind we'll only need to plow one side of the lot


----------



## IDST

NICHOLS LANDSCA said:


> With this wind we'll only need to plow one side of the lot


Yep, shop in Plymouth has half inch in spots and 2 in others. One inch average I would guess.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

1/2 to 3/4 inch on blacktop Minnetonka 7 and 101. Blowing but I was expecting colder.


----------



## olsonbro

1" to 1.25" Vadnais Heights. 4" drifts


----------



## MNPLOWCO

3/4 Eden prairie. Valley view and 62. Plows off ok, but now it's frozen and ice. Snow insulated until I pushed it off. Beautiful glossy black now.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

1/2 to 3/4 Hopkins. 1/2 to 1 at 494 and 7. Just not accurate on the tape anymore. Wind has distroyed any chance of accurate measurements. Don't think my residential will be hit today, only ones that have a drift possibility. Can't find a good inch. Let alone 1.5 to 2 to justify a plow. Though I'm sure I'll get complaints from the monthly 2 inch triggers.


----------



## snowman55

And 100 ton salt later. Calls still coming in.


----------



## banonea

Little ice here but that was it.......


----------



## veggin psd

Full turn on all routes.
Fluffy top, cement bottom
That was as fun as a hangover.
Eblings saved the day


----------



## MNPLOWCO

veggin psd said:


> Full turn on all routes.
> Fluffy top, cement bottom
> That was as fun as a hangover.
> Eblings saved the day


At least you had a full pull. Commercials and a few salt runs here. But payments were coming through the mail today. Clients must have got into panic check writing mode.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We ran a full route. It sucked


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> We ran a full route. It sucked


"Now is the winter of our discontent"
From Richard lll by William Shakespeare.

"It sucked"
From Snow of 17 by Lwnmrman22

Both literary geniuses.


----------



## unit28

Coldest I see forecasted is near the 22nd
-9........


----------



## TKLAWN

Is it summer yet?


----------



## unit28

Snow in forecast Dec 17.... spread out
maybe 6" over couple days

Probably will change


----------



## Greenery

Looks like possible 1-2 inches tomorrow evening?


----------



## ringahding1

Around an inch -- NWS @ 2p.m. for 55082 - Sunday Night/Monday Morn Hourly has it 1am-7am


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Send the shovelers out, clean curbs to curbs that night.


----------



## NorthernProServ

.........


----------



## MNPLOWCO

NorthernProServ said:


> .........
> 
> View attachment 175382


That'll weld right out....


----------



## banonea

NorthernProServ said:


> .........
> 
> View attachment 175382


I could fix it........


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ said:


> .........
> 
> View attachment 175382


Where is that? I know I've seen that sign before and recognize the area.


----------



## Bill1090

NorthernProServ said:


> .........
> 
> View attachment 175382


That there is a specially crafted high performance plowing machine designed for midgets so they can see the plow without needing a booster seat.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy said:


> Where is that? I know I've seen that sign before and recognize the area.


Same here.......


----------



## NorthernProServ

CityGuy said:


> Where is that? I know I've seen that sign before and recognize the area.


116 and 10 in Corcoran


----------



## IDST

What's the weather supposed to do tonight?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

IDST said:


> What's the weather supposed to do tonight?


Snow


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Snow


Full of info


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

No idea. The snow on the radar is 100 miles further west than the models have it.


----------



## Martinson9

IDST said:


> What's the weather supposed to do tonight?


9 didn't say a total, but didn't say much. 4 said 1 to 2. Going to watch 11 soon. NWS still has less than .5


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Another loser of a snowfall. Lousy half inch of fluff at 101 and hwy 7 in Minnetonka. Commercials only...again...snow is done...heading out.


----------



## Martinson9

MNPLOWCO said:


> Another loser of a snowfall. Lousy half inch of fluff at 101 and hwy 7 in Minnetonka. Commercials only...again...snow is done...heading out.


I just measured .95 on my deck railing and a little less on my asphalt driveway by Ridgedale.


----------



## wizardsr

Ditto in Brooklyn Park, 1/2" at best, headed out to salt and do sidewalks.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

wizardsr said:


> Ditto in Brooklyn Park, 1/2" at best, headed out to salt and do sidewalks.


Same in the North Metro.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

1/2 inch main St. Hopkins.


----------



## ringahding1

little over 1/2" Stillwater


----------



## MNPLOWCO

1/2 inch Eden prairie at prairie center dr. and valley view.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Well, that's done. A bit slick In places. We'll try to drum up some salt/sand runs. All of my commercials require client to initiate salt/sand. Voids my liability for slip and falls if they are in control.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Any of you guys have eyes underneath the yellow is that are coming down 94?


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Any of you guys have eyes underneath the yellow is that are coming down 94?


Not 94 but radar looks the same here...
Pouring rain


----------



## banonea

Barely half an inch and Rochester. Just started again so we will see. Going to load the sander up so I can shake some salt if needed


----------



## jimslawnsnow

About half inch over this way, then rain on top. Slippery


----------



## IDST

Any body else go out this morning to check for refreeze on lots. had a couple i laid a little more salt down


----------



## MNPLOWCO

I'm swinging by a couple of commercials in the next 1/2 hour to check them out.


----------



## ringahding1

Checked commercials last night & this morn -- Really good job salting when it was warm. Traffic tracked salt everywhere


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like another sleep with one eye open tonight, especially on the NE side.


----------



## wizardsr

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Looks like another sleep with one eye open tonight, especially on the NE side.


Yep, gotta set the alarm for 2, 4, and 6, then hope there's enough to get a little work out of it before the sun comes out and burns it all off, lol. I wouldn't mind another salt run tomorrow morning.


----------



## Greenery

Does anyone want this? Came off a Blizzard 8100.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

DOT is DUMPING the salt down


----------



## IDST

NICHOLS LANDSCA said:


> DOT is DUMPING the salt down


We did tonight as well. Trying to break up some two inch contracts that didn't get plowed and pre treat just in case for freezing precip


----------



## CityGuy

Just started snowing in Otsego.


----------



## wizardsr

Greenery said:


> Does anyone want this? Came off a Blizzard 8100.
> 
> View attachment 175428


Assuming it would fit a pre-dd 810, I'd take it off your hands!


----------



## Greenery

wizardsr said:


> Assuming it would fit a pre-dd 810, I'd take it off your hands!


It should fit. Pretty sure it's the same mold board between the two.


----------



## unit28

Last time I looked this system wasn't south for next week.

Good chance it'll move around again for next week


----------



## ringahding1

Around 3/4" Stillwater


----------



## IDST

my menards wanted plowing. not sure why but I'll take it.


----------



## unit28

If you need help shoveling....pm me

1" Cambridge


----------



## unit28

Morning
Wondering if I can get some advice

My well tank acting up
Pressure switch.....
Tank pressure not drawing down
No water being ran

But the pressure switch is cycling only for a second and less than a minute apart
I need advice on what to look for or do
Thanks


----------



## Snow Captain

unit28 said:


> Morning
> Wondering if I can get some advice
> 
> My well tank acting up
> Pressure switch.....
> Tank pressure not drawing down
> No water being ran
> 
> But the pressure switch is cycling only for a second and less than a minute apart
> I need advice on what to look for or do
> Thanks


I sometimes have issues with my well. I sometimes have to prime the pump. Look for set screw type bolt to loosen with cressen wrench and pour water in there. Not sure if this is your problem or not.


----------



## unit28

Thanks for responding SC
Sorry for sounding like I have no running water
The water is running fine...knock on wood

But the switch is operating like crazy even when no water is being used


----------



## banonea

unit28 said:


> Thanks for responding SC
> Sorry for sounding like I have no running water
> The water is running fine...knock on wood
> 
> But the switch is operating like crazy even when no water is being used


You may have a leak. Friend of mine had the same issues with his well and discovered a leak in the pipe that brought the water to the holding tank.......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28 said:


> Thanks for responding SC
> Sorry for sounding like I have no running water
> The water is running fine...knock on wood
> 
> But the switch is operating like crazy even when no water is being used


Had that a few years ago. Had a hole in the pipe coming out of well. 1800 later it was fixed


----------



## unit28

Thanks
If there's a leak before entering the tank
Would the tank pressure drop before refilling?
I don't see pressure dropping and the switch still activates like crazy

Good to see you post Jim!


----------



## scottr

OP. Your bladder (air side) in your pressure tank is bad. Isolate the water psi from the tank. Dump the water pressure off the tank. Check the bladder psi with your tire gage. Your going to find it has no pressure. Replace tank.


----------



## unit28

Going to check air psi later today
Thanks scott

Fingers crossed no water leaks


----------



## unit28

Tank air psi ....0

Now to get parts
Should be able to do a complete change out of pipes, switch and tank in an hour
Or 12 cans of adult beverage which ever comes first

Thanks everyone!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

unit28 said:


> Tank air psi ....0
> 
> Now to get parts
> Should be able to do a complete change out of pipes, switch and tank in an hour
> Or 12 cans of adult beverage which ever comes first
> 
> Thanks everyone!


Up and running yet?


----------



## unit28

Heck no......

Had to drive 2 hours to get parts
And then get dinner


----------



## unit28

At this rate......


----------



## unit28

Out with the trol in with the worker

What time is it?


----------



## unit28

GFS has been consistent


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hmph. A week of snow (albeit small accumulations) yet only a page of posts?? I wonder what MJD does with all of his free time?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Hmph. A week of snow (albeit small accumulations) yet only a page of posts?? I wonder what MJD does with all of his free time?


I'm fine with these accumulations.


----------



## unit28

With a little help from my friends,
I got accumulations going down the toilet again.


----------



## unit28

Looks like a good week from Wednesday
with a good clipper

After that I'd say watch out for over 8" into friday. Timing is pending


----------



## scottr

unit28 said:


> With a little help from my friends,
> I got accumulations going down the toilet again.


:clapping::clapping:


----------



## CityGuy

unit28 said:


> Looks like a good week from Wednesday
> with a good clipper
> 
> After that I'd say watch out for over 8" into friday. Timing is pending


From what I gathered there is a clipper Wednesday afternoon/evening and then the bigger system Thursday afternoon through Friday sometime. Does that information sound correct?


----------



## banonea

unit28 said:


> Looks like a good week from Wednesday
> with a good clipper
> 
> After that I'd say watch out for over 8" into friday. Timing is pending


How dose it look to be tracking so far. I know the locals are still not sure.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Gotta wait for Tuesday for a better thought on real numbers.


----------



## unit28

banonea said:


> How dose it look to be tracking so far. I know the locals are still not sure.....


Around 8" some spots little over
Wider spread
meaning higher totals in larger area
ie....rochester to st paul


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Wow is it quite


----------



## banonea

NICHOLS LANDSCA said:


> Wow is it quite


I have spent all day in the shop getting equipment ready. Plows are hung, skid loader is fueled, all the plow trucks are fueled, fluids have been checked tires have been aired up, spare hoses have been purchased, salt and sand is ready to go.

Tomorrow I spend the day getting the shop straightened up and making sure that it's ready in case we have any issues....


----------



## MNPLOWCO

banonea said:


> I have spent all day in the shop getting equipment ready. Plows are hung, skid loader is fueled, all the plow trucks are fueled, fluids have been checked tires have been aired up, spare hoses have been purchased, salt and sand is ready to go.
> 
> Tomorrow I spend the day getting the shop straightened up and making sure that it's ready in case we have any issues....


And then it's a bust.. hahahahaha. I did the same today! It will serve us right to be ready.


----------



## banonea

MNPLOWCO said:


> And then it's a bust.. hahahahaha. I did the same today! It will serve us right to be ready.


I'd rather be ready and have it bossed then be complacent and get screwed.......


----------



## MNPLOWCO

banonea said:


> I'd rather be ready and have it bossed then be complacent and get screwed.......


Screwed either way in this business. Hahahahaha


----------



## unit28

Right now
I'd be ready for a long duration

Looks like heavy stuff thursday
Im looking at the kinetic energy aspect on ecmwf model.

ecmwf is putting 6" of snow in wide area
From rochester to about mora

I'm not saying it's here nor there and what time
Just be ready for it to be drawn out a bit over time


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I wonder if the split will hit the cities? Will it phase east of the cities like the models show?

NWS has me at 3.5" from 8 am Wednesday to noon Friday. Whoa Nelly!!!


----------



## unit28

ecmwf didn't phase yesterday


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Sven says "split". Northern MN snow, none in the metro Wednesday. And snow south of the metro on Thursday. Metro maybe an inch. Bano might get a couple+


----------



## TKLAWN

VRAC .3


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Sven just hedged his bet buy showing "another model" that gives the metro 3 inches on Friday. None, 1 or 3.....


----------



## MNPLOWCO

VRAC .7


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Doubled TK's VRAC. Just enough snow for my clients to gripe and wondering why their 2 inch trigger wasn't plowed at 1/2 inch....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Brickman on 4 says 1" for the cities on Thursday. Marler says 2-3" on Thursday, but not confidently. Looks like on the NE side, we have to sweat 1/2-3/4" tomorrow, then see what Thursday brings. 

I see NWS has a general 2-3" total over 60 hours.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO said:


> Doubled TK's VRAC. Just enough snow for my clients to gripe and wondering why their 2 inch trigger wasn't plowed at 1/2 inch....


I've had a lot of that lately. Last week we had 3 snows that we're 2/3" or less. The people that didn't shovel, they wonder why they weren't plowed.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

At the reduction rate of the totals we will get 0............. or a foot? Seems though, when it's hyped a up storm we usually end up with a busy or very little accumulations. Sounds like a pain with such a long duration


----------



## unit28

I can see why totals get downgraded
Cold air coming in a bit faster
And then we lose precip from drier air

But ratios will go up in certain areas


----------



## Chubby4Tubby

I'm guessing lake effect will bring them totals back up somewhere in the morning hours before the Snownomi hits the metro tomorrow. I don't see double digits but im guessing 4 to 8 with potentially heavier amounts in isolated areas


----------



## banonea

Chubby4Tubby said:


> I'm guessing lake effect will bring them totals back up somewhere in the morning hours before the Snownomi hits the metro tomorrow. I don't see double digits but im guessing 4 to 8 with potentially heavier amounts in isolated areas


Glad I don't live by a lake.......:laugh:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Chubby4Tubby said:


> I'm guessing lake effect will bring them totals back up somewhere in the morning hours before the Snownomi hits the metro tomorrow. I don't see double digits but im guessing 4 to 8 with potentially heavier amounts in isolated areas


What lake? Minnetonka?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

New NAM has about 3/4" total for the cities.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Newest GFS just off the press. Through 6 pm Thursday, but it shows the southern stream staying in IA almost. That was the stream to bring snow to the cities.


----------



## TKLAWN

Chubby4Tubby said:


> I'm guessing lake effect will bring them totals back up somewhere in the morning hours before the Snownomi hits the metro tomorrow. I don't see double digits but im guessing 4 to 8 with potentially heavier amounts in isolated areas


Sounds like a Calcutta clipper?


----------



## ringahding1

FORECAST DISCUSSION -- NWS 
Issued at 400 AM CST Tue Dec 19 2017

We are still seeing fluctuations in the models for the Wednesday
through Friday time frame, but there is certainly a trend toward
a non-warning worthy event for the bulk of our forecast area. In
fact, a sliver extending from west central MN toward the western
Twin Cities metro could end up with barely anything at all.

What originally appeared to be a classic Colorado low system has
become less organized/phased and weaker over the last couple model
runs. The surface trough associated with the southern stream wave has
slipped farther south and weakened, with progged snowfall
accumulations on deterministic solutions having dwindled to around
or below 3 inches in most cases. The area for the highest amounts
is relatively unchanged (southern MN toward central WI), but the
appropriate headline is trending toward that of an advisory rather
than a warning. The first round looks to just barely clip our
northern area on Wednesday afternoon/evening, and then the second
on Thursday/Thursday evening as weak frontogenesis moves overhead.
It is the second round that could potentially need an advisory,
but given we are still 48 hours out, there is time to refine if
and where that is needed.


----------



## PremierL&L

Chubby4Tubby said:


> I'm guessing lake effect will bring them totals back up somewhere in the morning hours before the Snownomi hits the metro tomorrow. I don't see double digits but im guessing 4 to 8 with potentially heavier amounts in isolated areas


Is this Drama Dave trying to troll us for information for his forecast tonight?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ringahding1 said:


> FORECAST DISCUSSION -- NWS
> Issued at 400 AM CST Tue Dec 19 2017
> 
> We are still seeing fluctuations in the models for the Wednesday
> through Friday time frame, but there is certainly a trend toward
> a non-warning worthy event for the bulk of our forecast area. In
> fact, a sliver extending from west central MN toward the western
> Twin Cities metro could end up with barely anything at all.
> 
> What originally appeared to be a classic Colorado low system has
> become less organized/phased and weaker over the last couple model
> runs. The surface trough associated with the southern stream wave has
> slipped farther south and weakened, with progged snowfall
> accumulations on deterministic solutions having dwindled to around
> or below 3 inches in most cases. The area for the highest amounts
> is relatively unchanged (southern MN toward central WI), but the
> appropriate headline is trending toward that of an advisory rather
> than a warning. The first round looks to just barely clip our
> northern area on Wednesday afternoon/evening, and then the second
> on Thursday/Thursday evening as weak frontogenesis moves overhead.
> It is the second round that could potentially need an advisory,
> but given we are still 48 hours out, there is time to refine if
> and where that is needed.


All old, worthless information with the new model runs.


----------



## ringahding1

PremierL&L said:


> Is this Drama Dave trying to troll us for information for his forecast tonight?


Toooo funny!


----------



## ringahding1

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> All old, worthless information with the new model runs.


Yeah I thought about that after I posted.


----------



## unit28

12zecmwf still heavy between rochester and south of st paul

Most of it out by 8 pm th


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28 said:


> 12zecmwf still heavy between rochester and south of st paul
> 
> Most of it out by 8 pm th


I respectfully disagree... new Euro is coming in agreement with everything else


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Newest GFS just off the press. Through 6 pm Thursday, but it shows the southern stream staying in IA almost. That was the stream to bring snow to the cities.
> 
> View attachment 175693


This makes me angry...


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN said:


> Sounds like a Calcutta clipper?


Swings down, swing up... Lake effect...


----------



## banonea

Weather channel is calling for 1 to 3 ending Saturday, in my area.......


----------



## unit28

nam. is in line with


banonea said:


> Weather channel is calling for 1 to 3 ending Saturday, in my area.......


Shifted east of you


the cold air eating this up


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc said:


> I respectfully disagree... new Euro is coming in agreement with everything else


Yep

I'd post a pic but can't capture it


----------



## banonea

this just came across my Facebook page.........

https://www.facebook.com/NWSTwinCit...752513291552/1746381545395300/?type=3&theater


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea said:


> this just came across my Facebook page.........
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/NWSTwinCit...752513291552/1746381545395300/?type=3&theater


Yep...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea said:


> this just came across my Facebook page.........
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/NWSTwinCit...752513291552/1746381545395300/?type=3&theater


Pretty much.


----------



## PremierL&L

The weathermen are back pedaling faster than Rogers is from the Vikings.


----------



## unit28

Time to watch wrf models

Some 500 mb tracks are hanging on


----------



## unit28

wrf by 6am Thursday 1-2" surrounding metro


----------



## banonea

unit28 said:


> wrf by 6am Thursday 1-2" surrounding metro
> View attachment 175704


Doesn't look like a whole lot down my way..... Unless I am looking at it wrong.


----------



## unit28

banonea said:


> Doesn't look like a whole lot down my way..... Unless I am looking at it wrong.


The storm track is going to be split
For the most part it will be split north and south the north track is going through mn first


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28 said:


> wrf by 6am Thursday 1-2" surrounding metro
> View attachment 175704


The metro is not getting 1-2". Sorry.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> What lake? Minnetonka?


Calhoun.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Camden said:


> Calhoun.


Dead.


----------



## Camden

Drakeslayer said:


> Dead.


My bad, I meant Bde Maka Ska.

(Thanks for getting me past 6,606 posts. Too many 6s for my liking.)


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden said:


> My bad, I meant Bde Maka Ska.
> 
> (Thanks for getting me past 6,606 posts. Too many 6s for my liking.)


It's still Calhoun for us that live here. Anywho, Thanks for getting me past 14,377 posts or whatever.


----------



## SSS Inc.

#flurries unless some major change happens.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> The metro is not getting 1-2". Sorry.


I said surrounding.. As in outside of

Also here's mine from NWS attm

Wednesday
Colder. A chance of snow in the morning, then snow in the afternoon. Snow accumulation around 1 inch. Highs in the lower 20s. East winds 5 to 10 mph. Chance of snow 90 percent.


----------



## unit28

SSS Inc. said:


> #flurries unless some major change happens.


I'm counting everything...


----------



## IDST

Sidewalks and lot white in Plymouth


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Whispy roads in Minnetonka.


----------



## Greenery

IDST said:


> Sidewalks and lot white in Plymouth


How much did you end up with?


----------



## skorum03

1/2" in Hudson.


----------



## banonea

Kttc is saying 1"-3" by the end of day tomorrow here, but they don't sound too confident.......


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Belinda just hedged her bet by giving us a one to 3 inch spread.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

In the metro


----------



## Polarismalibu

Anyone else have a gut feeling we are gonna end up with 2"+ out of no where


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Polarismalibu said:


> Anyone else have a gut feeling we are gonna end up with 2"+ out of no where


I'll stay up for the 10 news and see if they can forcast correctly 5 hours in advance.


----------



## Bill1090

banonea said:


> Kttc is saying 1"-3" by the end of day tomorrow here, but they don't sound too confident.......


I went from .8" this morning now to 2". They don't have a clue.


----------



## Greenery

Polarismalibu said:


> Anyone else have a gut feeling we are gonna end up with 2"+ out of no where


Yes. At 5a.m.


----------



## Greenery

Polarisguy,
Did you get much up in your area today?


----------



## Polarismalibu

Greenery said:


> Polarisguy,
> Did you get much up in your area today?


1/4 to 1/2 depending on where you looked


----------



## IDST

Greenery said:


> How much did you end up with?


.25 is all Short salt run tonight.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Nothing, absolutely nothing. Radar looks BUST for metro. Back to bed.


----------



## Bill1090

Bano is anything happening over there?


----------



## banonea

Bill1090 said:


> Bano is anything happening over there?


Not a flake


----------



## MNPLOWCO

banonea said:


> Not a flake


I thought at least you were getting hit with snow by now. I see their back pedaling on temperatures now as well. They said 11 below with a high of two Below on Monday and now they're saying possibly one degree below zero and 11 degrees during the day. Hype hype hype


----------



## banonea

Just had a small burst of flakes, but it is less than flurries. Totals dropped from 1"-3" at 9am to around a inch now.......


----------



## Bill1090

I'm calling a bust. The "futurecast" showed I was going to have 1.5" by now. I gots nothing. 

Edit: NWS now dropped to less than 1/2" today and less than 1/2" tonight.


----------



## banonea

Just came across my Facebook......




__ https://www.facebook.com/NWSLaCrosse/posts/1651971868178952


----------



## unit28

Sorry guys..........


----------



## banonea

unit28 said:


> Sorry guys..........


No need to be sorry for anything. Like I have said before, I trust people on here way more than the ones that get paid to be wrong...... thanks for all the info and work you put into it........


----------



## unit28

Yesterdays radar.....


----------



## Bill1090

unit28 said:


> Sorry guys..........


No need to be sorry. There are guys that get paid 6 figures who do a lot whose job than you do on your bad day.


----------



## unit28

The other guys are pretty good too eh


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> The metro is not getting 1-2". Sorry.


Hmph.   :clapping:


----------



## banonea

just drove my entire route and couldn't find more than 3/4" any ware. going to go out at 10:00, by then my 1" accounts should be ready.......


----------



## Bill1090

banonea said:


> just drove my entire route and couldn't find more than 3/4" any ware. going to go out at 10:00, by then my 1" accounts should be ready.......


I have one place that has about 1/2". Anywhere south of it though has nothing.


----------



## Greenery

Linex, rhino liner or armacoat? Any opinions for truck bed. All three within $75 bucks in price.


----------



## unit28

Rhino liner is what I had 
Did very well in the Texas heat

Had a sharp blue truck with red bed liner
Tricked it out like nascar truck with custom company logo 
Everyone said they saw the truck everywhere


....
Wait a second



Did you get a new truck or what?


----------



## TKLAWN

http://www.gatorhyde.com/gatorhyde-spray-on-bedliners/index.html
Check out this, it's like twice as thick as linex
Far superior product. 8 foot box was like $600 I think.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Nice out today


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow said:


> Nice out today


Yes it is, out doing a little touch-up plowing this morning.,.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery said:


> Linex, rhino liner or armacoat? Any opinions for truck bed. All three within $75 bucks in price.





banonea said:


> Yes it is, out doing a little touch-up plowing this morning.,.


I just got done running another load of salt. Just under 3 tons since I bought it yesterday. Much better than loading 50 lbs bags into the tailgate spreader.


----------



## Greenery

unit28 said:


> Rhino liner is what I had
> Did very well in the Texas heat
> 
> Had a sharp blue truck with red bed liner
> Tricked it out like nascar truck with custom company logo
> Everyone said they saw the truck everywhere
> 
> ....
> Wait a second
> 
> Did you get a new truck or what?


I did, nothing special compared to what many on here have though. Still on the search for a regular cab plow truck though.


----------



## Greenery

TKLAWN said:


> http://www.gatorhyde.com/gatorhyde-spray-on-bedliners/index.html
> Check out this, it's like twice as thick as linex
> Far superior product. 8 foot box was like $600 I think.


Thanks I'll check it out.


----------



## IDST

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> I just got done running another load of salt. Just under 3 tons since I bought it yesterday. Much better than loading 50 lbs bags into the tailgate spreader.
> 
> View attachment 175801


About fricking time!


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> I just got done running another load of salt. Just under 3 tons since I bought it yesterday. Much better than loading 50 lbs bags into the tailgate spreader.
> 
> View attachment 175801


Bout Damm time.......


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> I just got done running another load of salt. Just under 3 tons since I bought it yesterday. Much better than loading 50 lbs bags into the tailgate spreader.
> 
> View attachment 175801


How do you like those Firestone transforce?
West side tire was pushing me towards those for a good price for my 1 ton dually setup.


----------



## snowman55

Never go anywhere for tires ever again.
I have a guy as cheap as anywhere. And he comes to me does tires at my yard. Best thing ever.+ He's self employed and takes pride in what he does. Pm me and I would give out his #.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery said:


> How do you like those Firestone transforce?
> West side tire was pushing me towards those for a good price for my 1 ton dually setup.


They come stock on the new Dodge's. I switch to michelins after 30,000 miles.


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> They come stock on the new Dodge's. I switch to michelins after 30,000 miles.


Yeah I've been running Hankook and michelin for a while. I think the guy said they bought a bunch of them so they were selling them for a decent price.

Do they work decent or...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery said:


> Yeah I've been running Hankook and michelin for a while. I think the guy said they bought a bunch of them so they were selling them for a decent price.
> 
> Do they work decent or...


They work. DJaugsch runs them all the time. I think they burn off too fast.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> They work. DJaugsch runs them all the time. I think they burn off too fast.


I picked up falcons from discount tire for 2 of my trucks this year. Tried them out this last storm and they work great. Nice grip.....


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Merry Christmas everyone. Enjoy your day off...,if that's possible. Cheers!!!


----------



## banonea

lowblue:lowblue:


MNPLOWCO said:


> Merry Christmas everyone. Enjoy your day off...,if that's possible. Cheers!!!


Same to you and yours and everyone.......


----------



## andersman02

We have ran transforce on our trucks forever. Good tires, I put some nitto grappler 2 on my new truck and love em, have about 40k on them now. Probably about 1/4 left


----------



## Bill1090

Merry Christmas ya filthy animals!


----------



## Bill1090

So what are we getting tomorrow night?


----------



## skorum03

1-3" of really fluffy snow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03 said:


> 1-3" of really fluffy snow


National Weather Service is running ratios of about 25 to 1. It doesn't get much fluffier than that.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If you can get out before people walk on it, take the Backpack Blower just blow it away.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> If you can get out before people walk on it, take the Backpack Blower just blow it away.


That is our plan......


----------



## ringahding1

This works pretty good for those walks


----------



## Bill1090

Up to 2-3 now. Sad that this might be the biggest snow of the year.


----------



## banonea

Bill1090 said:


> Up to 2-3 now. Sad that this might be the biggest snow of the year.


Still a lot of winter left..,.......


----------



## Polarismalibu

It should snow for sure. Skid is frozen up, starter in one of the trucks went out. Busy day today


----------



## IDST

going out to the sites to try and get machines running as well. New loader wouldn't start this morning. 08 ford gelled up on the road yesterday. 911 saved the day.


----------



## Chubby4Tubby

Yeah my models are saying 3 to 4 with a slight chance of more in certain areas. This is going to be a cold clipper that is going to be tough on the equipment boys!


----------



## Bill1090

Down to 1-2. Hoping my new spreader comes in today. Ordered parts for the truck so I'll have a block heater again. It doesn't like starting at -10°.


----------



## unit28

Been trending down last couple days
Looks mostly west

Down to .11 precip gfs
Going to be plowing up tire tracks


----------



## unit28

Another good looking storm on the gfs

Looking around the 7th with an inch of precip


----------



## ringahding1

Polarismalibu said:


> It should snow for sure. Skid is frozen up, starter in one of the trucks went out. Busy day today


Just got our skid fired up too. And One of our trucks would not start, but just got that one going.


----------



## banonea

ringahding1 said:


> Just got our skid fired up too. And One of our trucks would not start, but just got that one going.


Got one in the shop warming up. Got to replace the batteries in it as well then we are ready to go.........


----------



## ringahding1

banonea said:


> Got one in the shop warming up. Got to replace the batteries in it as well then we are ready to go.........


Good to hear!!! Man I really need to build a pole barn.


----------



## banonea

ringahding1 said:


> Good to hear!!! Man I really need to build a pole barn.


Best thing I ever did was renting my shop.......


----------



## Polarismalibu

Skids running, starter will be done soon. Salters in the truck. Plan on a bust!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

snowman55 said:


> Never go anywhere for tires ever again.
> I have a guy as cheap as anywhere. And he comes to me does tires at my yard. Best thing ever.+ He's self employed and takes pride in what he does. Pm me and I would give out his #.


How was Lindey's the other afternoon? Saw your truck on the way out


----------



## banonea

Got the last piece of equipment ready. Clean the shop tomorrow and ready to rock..........

How is it shaping up?


----------



## snowman55

Lindey's is great- took one on my mechanics out for lunch before Xmas break. Hard to beat the steak sandwich.

Still running the same truck I don't like the new ones and the huge hoods all makes have put on. Hoping chev comes out with a replacement for mine soon she's getting a little wore .10 years of plowing is beginning to show.


----------



## djagusch

Anyone with a 08 chevy 2500hd boss mount they can part with please pm me?

Pretty sure 02 to 10 will fit.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

snowman55 said:


> Lindey's is great- took one on my mechanics out for lunch before Xmas break. Hard to beat the steak sandwich.
> 
> Still running the same truck I don't like the new ones and the huge hoods all makes have put on. Hoping chev comes out with a replacement for mine soon she's getting a little wore .10 years of plowing is beginning to show.


I don't like my new trucks, like you said the hoods are too tall. Hard to see


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Well, it has started. Wispy white fluff. Not really measurable as it's blowing around the blacktop. Maybe 1/8 inch at this time. Minnetonka, highway 7 and 101


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Or 1/16th


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Or 1/32


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Minnetonka 7 and Williston 1/4 inch.
Eden prairie valley view and prairie center Dr
1/4 inch. Powdered sugar flakes at a good clip. Doing walks at commercials.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

That was fast. 1/2 inch in Minnetonka at 7 and Williston. 1/4 inch in the last 25 mins.
These are all tape measured in the center of
Lots.


----------



## IDST

1/2" plymouth.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Back having coffee in the office. Sven says
1.3 for the totals in the metro. Now just waiting for it to stop. Probably heading out at 9 to get the traffic and closer to the end of the snow event.


----------



## unit28

Next week around the 7th.
could be better if the lps shifts north east a little more


----------



## ringahding1

Headin out to clean up parking spots --


----------



## banonea

just finished. we got about 1.5", enough to do a full run.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery said:


> How do you like those Firestone transforce?
> West side tire was pushing me towards those for a good price for my 1 ton dually setup.


Love the Transforce! Thinking about selling all my Lariat 20" rims just so I can get Transforces!!


----------



## GreenCowboy

in the south we got 2-3 yesterday, and now its snowing down here as I speak. we will be busy again today.


----------



## Bill1090

I had 3/4" yesterday. Not looking like we'll get much if any out of todays system.


----------



## Ice-sage

banonea said:


> just finished. we got about 1.5", enough to do a full run.......


Yep. We measured anywhere between 1 inch to 2 inches around roch. North of roch we had a couple spots that just barely hit 3.

Now just sitting watching this sugar snow again try to pile up to any meaningful depth. 1:30pm. Lets hope this isn't going to be like watching paint dry.


----------



## Greenery

Just a hair under an inch is what I found in most places. Multiple calls from residential to see if we're coming. Pretty sure they were all expecting to be plowed.


----------



## Greenery

So I've always ran backup lights mounted in the stake pockets and it's worked well for the most part. Thinking I might try some mounted on a headache rack dealio. Do they work well up there or do they just light up the bed and cause a bunch of glare?


----------



## banonea

Ice-sage said:


> Yep. We measured anywhere between 1 inch to 2 inches around roch. North of roch we had a couple spots that just barely hit 3.
> 
> Now just sitting watching this sugar snow again try to pile up to any meaningful depth. 1:30pm. Lets hope this isn't going to be like watching paint dry.


We got a couple of things we are going to do tonight, but don't think we are going to get much from this


----------



## banonea

Greenery said:


> So I've always ran backup lights mounted in the stake pockets and it's worked well for the most part. Thinking I might try some mounted on a headache rack dealio. Do they work well up there or do they just light up the bed and cause a bunch of glare?


I just mounted an LED light bar on the back of my truck the other day, and the thing works incredible. I picked it up at Tractor Supply on clearance for $89. 10000 lumens and it lights everything up behind me. I will try to get a shot of it later tonight to show you


----------



## Bill1090

Greenery said:


> So I've always ran backup lights mounted in the stake pockets and it's worked well for the most part. Thinking I might try some mounted on a headache rack dealio. Do they work well up there or do they just light up the bed and cause a bunch of glare?


Notbsure if you want to do it but I mount mine under the rear bumper. So far no probablems going on 3 years.


----------



## TKLAWN

-13° sunny


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery said:


> Just a hair under an inch is what I found in most places. Multiple calls from residential to see if we're coming. Pretty sure they were all expecting to be plowed.


Yep... all ours are being told their trigger is dropping when they call in...


----------



## cbservicesllc

Greenery said:


> So I've always ran backup lights mounted in the stake pockets and it's worked well for the most part. Thinking I might try some mounted on a headache rack dealio. Do they work well up there or do they just light up the bed and cause a bunch of glare?


I've done the same... Recently I've thought about drilling through the bumper where it won't affect the tailgate or under the bumper...


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc said:


> I've done the same... Recently I've thought about drilling through the bumper where it won't affect the tailgate or under the bumper...


Only problem I had with the ones in my bumper is backing into snow piles and filling them with snow....


----------



## veggin psd

I have this setup on two trucks with ebling back blades
Back up and side LED's with wireless cameras. Easy on/off without tools. Plugs in to RV 7 way plug. The sides slip into the stake pockets and clamp on with aluminum topper clamps with thumb bolts


----------



## unit28

Snow moving attm across  southern mn


----------



## banonea

Got a really good deal on tickets for the game today so the wife and I spent the night by the stadium and I are headed to our first game of the new stadium. I've never been to a game ever in my life so this should be interesting........


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Haven't been there either. Have fun. Hope the heating system is good in there!


----------



## banonea

MNPLOWCO said:


> Haven't been there either. Have fun. Hope the heating system is good in there!


Me too.......


----------



## CGLC

Nice set up!



veggin psd said:


> View attachment 175999
> I have this setup on two trucks with ebling back blades
> Back up and side LED's with wireless cameras. Easy on/off without tools. Plugs in to RV 7 way plug. The sides slip into the stake pockets and clamp on with aluminum topper clamps with thumb
> 
> Nice set up!


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Sounds like a GIANT Inch OF SNOW starting at 5:00 this afternoon........wake me when it's spring....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO said:


> Sounds like a GIANT Inch OF SNOW starting at 5:00 this afternoon........wake me when it's spring....


Where did you hear an inch from?


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Belinda Jensen kare 11 at 6:40 am


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO said:


> Belinda Jensen kare 11 at 6:40 am


Hmmmm....... Maybe I should send out some texts.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

It look like she showed a band of snow topping out in your area going all the way to Rochester maybe. It didn't look like a very long duration just a very elongated oval


----------



## MNPLOWCO

The future radar on the weather channel shows it coming. A little different than Belinda's model. Shows to 1400 hrs at this point.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

And it looks to split from your position and miss you and metro on this future model radar. Who knows.....not a big event in any case.


----------



## Bigmatt0711

Hey guys,

I’m looking for someone who services the Big Lake area. I left the industry and sold my truck and plow a couple years ago and now just moved into a new house that has a 150 yard driveway. Hoping to find someone in the area or that passes through big lake on 10 to their route. (I’m a quarter mile off highway 10 on the east side of town) If you or someone you know might be interested please send me a DM and we can talk further.


----------



## CityGuy

banonea said:


> Me too.......


Sent you a pm.


----------



## banonea

CityGuy said:


> Sent you a pm.


Just replied


----------



## skorum03

For the guys that actually want snow, is this the worst winter of the past four?


----------



## MNPLOWCO

skorum03 said:


> For the guys that actually want snow, is this the worst winter of the past four?


Last year I had 5.……yes 5 full plows. The whole season. It was just like this.


----------



## skorum03

MNPLOWCO said:


> Last year I had 5.……yes 5 full plows. The whole season. It was just like this.


Ya, I think I had four full runs last year. I think in the past three years I only had like 15 total full runs. I first started plowing on my own in 2013 and I think that year I had 20+ runs @1.5". For the guys with contracts or zero tolerance its fine. I suppose it has put a lot of the $25/driveway guys out of business which is good.


----------



## veggin psd

This pretty much sums up the season thus far


----------



## Bill1090

skorum03 said:


> For the guys that actually want snow, is this the worst winter of the past four?


Definitely. The last 4 years down here we have had at least one 2"+ push per week from Dec to mid April. Last year as well except we didn' get started until Dec 10. This year I've had one push that was 1.5".


----------



## banonea

Bill1090 said:


> Definitely. The last 4 years down here we have had at least one 2"+ push per week from Dec to mid April. Last year as well except we didn' get started until Dec 10. This year I've had one push that was 1.5".


That is the reason I like being 95% monthly contract. Probably a good thing to the way my family has been breaking there cars this winter. And because I am the only mechanic they can afford, I get to fix them........


----------



## Greenery

I have a clean truck side ultramount mount for a 2011+ superduty if anyone needs one. I have it listed on CL for $250 but make me an offer.


----------



## wizardsr

If winters keep going this way, the seasonal contract is going to be a thing of the past. We've already had our large apartments switch to per-push, they were basically told, "I guess, but no whining when we get the big one!" Winter will come back sooner or later, frustrating though when South Carolina has had more snow than MN!!! Still 3 months to go, so I'm hoping for the best! Low tolerance, sidewalks, and salt runs have saved our butt so far this year...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

wizardsr said:


> If winters keep going this way, the seasonal contract is going to be a thing of the past. We've already had our large apartments switch to per-push, they were basically told, "I guess, but no whining when we get the big one!" Winter will come back sooner or later, frustrating though when South Carolina has had more snow than MN!!! Still 3 months to go, so I'm hoping for the best! Low tolerance, sidewalks, and salt runs have saved our butt so far this year...


These winters are wonderful to get customers switched to salting.

And I disagree with contracts being a thing of the past. 90% of my customers like being able to set a budget.


----------



## snowman55

Yes, but there is downward pressure on pricing for seasonal. I guess you could always cancel a seasonal if year is turning out to be too mulch snow.


----------



## Bill1090

You guys with seasonal contracts, how does it work? It it just a gamble year to year for you or the client? Do you charge more if there is a big storm?


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> These winters are wonderful to get customers switched to salting.
> 
> And I disagree with contracts being a thing of the past. 90% of my customers like being able to set a budget.


Same here. Same amount each month........ no questions


----------



## banonea

Bill1090 said:


> You guys with seasonal contracts, how does it work? It it just a gamble year to year for you or the client? Do you charge more if there is a big storm?


I charge the same amount each month. Usually my first year Is a test year. If I miss bid it that year is on me, then the following year we adjust the price. I'm pretty good with it, and I've only had to readjust One customer in the last 10 years. I've got some of my customers that I haven't changed their price since they started with us.

It can be a bit of a Gamble, but it's not a one-sided Gamble. Some years I make out better than my customer the other years my customer makes out better than me so it ends up being a wash in the end


----------



## banonea

banonea said:


> I charge the same amount each month. Usually my first year Is a test year. If I miss bid it that year is on me, then the following year we adjust the price. I'm pretty good with it, and I've only had to readjust One customer in the last 10 years. I've got some of my customers that I haven't changed their price since they started with us.
> 
> It can be a bit of a Gamble, but it's not a one-sided Gamble. Some years I make out better than my customer the other years my customer makes out better than me so it ends up being a wash in the end


I will say that I do have a blizzard clause in my contract though. Anything where there's 12 more than 12 inches of snow and a 12 hour. I can charge $50 an hour if I so choose.... I've never had to do it in the time I've been in business


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bill1090 said:


> You guys with seasonal contracts, how does it work? It it just a gamble year to year for you or the client? Do you charge more if there is a big storm?


I have a high/low clause, below 24" in a season I credit them a month of service. Above 72" in a season we convert to per push.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc said:


> I have a high/low clause, below 24" in a season I credit them a month of service. Above 72" in a season we convert to per push.


Same with me, except it's 30" and 80".

The year we had to 90" and 1/2 of Plowsite was plowing for me at the end of the year, I had to borrow money to keep operating. Last year we were at 31.5". Year before I had to show a credit of $4200 for the month of May to my schools.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Same with me, except it's 30" and 80".
> 
> The year we had to 90" and 1/2 of Plowsite was plowing for me at the end of the year, I had to borrow money to keep operating. Last year we were at 31.5". Year before I had to show a credit of $4200 for the month of May to my schools.


Damm........


----------



## unit28

This weekend up north in grand rapids mn

NWS

Sunday
A slight chance of snow showers and freezing drizzle before 8am, then a slight chance of freezing drizzle between 8am and noon. Cloudy, with a high near 24. Chance of precipitation is 20%.


----------



## unit28

With the thaw coming up
It better snow quick

Looking at above 40 around the 18th


----------



## Bill1090

unit28 said:


> With the thaw coming up
> It better snow quick
> 
> Looking at above 40 around the 18th


I'll take 40° for a few days. This -25° crap is getting old real quick.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's just be at 40 for a day or so, then back to the deep freeze.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

skorum03 said:


> Ya, I think I had four full runs last year. I think in the past three years I only had like 15 total full runs. I first started plowing on my own in 2013 and I think that year I had 20+ runs @1.5". For the guys with contracts or zero tolerance its fine. I suppose it has put a lot of the $25/driveway guys out of business which is good.


Down here those guys are still around and new ones are popping up. I've been slowly talking people into monthly and pre paid for the season. You can see their gear turning in thier heads. And then they ask how many snow events did we have last year. 8 2" Or above. And 3 seasons ago it was 26. They don't know what to think then. It's going to happen sooner or later


----------



## Ice-sage

It is actualy pretty simple. On a full season paid in full beforehand "contract" they are paying you to be at thier disposal 24 hours a day 7 days a week. To be the most competent business you can be, you better live up to your seasonal promise. Nothing short of a nuclear disaster or all out war should theorhetically stop you from the performance and promise(your word and character) of that contract. We provide a more guaranteed service than your utility company, your phone/internet provider, and as of the last 3 months, the garbage company(inside joke for rochester guys n gals).


----------



## Ice-sage

By the way, does any of you guys in rochester, either on this site or know of the winter maintenence contractor/sub who does the work for a company in roch called Infinity properties?


----------



## unit28

Bill1090 said:


> I'll take 40° for a few days. This -25° crap is getting old real quick.


From the 16th out, it climbs
Looking at a southerly jet stream which cranks temps close to 50 in south east mn
I'd rather see a roller coaster of temps than this continuous arctic air


----------



## Bill1090

unit28 said:


> View attachment 176257
> 
> 
> From the 16th out, it climbs
> Looking at a southerly jet stream which cranks temps close to 50 in south east mn
> I'd rather see a roller coaster of temps than this continuous arctic air


But with this, won't it also bring up moisture from the gulf giving us more chances of snow if it's cold enough?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090 said:


> But with this, won't it also bring up moisture from the gulf giving us more chances of snow if it's cold enough?


Sounds like ice or snrain slop if precipitation is presented


----------



## banonea

Ice-sage said:


> By the way, does any of you guys in rochester, either on this site or know of the winter maintenence contractor/sub who does the work for a company in roch called Infinity properties?


I could be wrong, but I think they do there own.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow said:


> Sounds like ice or snrain slop if precipitation is presented


Looks like time to stock up on salt and sand.......


----------



## unit28

Going to be a heat-wave here where I'm at in deer river

Overnight tonight attm
Mostly clear, with a low around -28. Calm wind.

Sunday's high is 25▫


----------



## unit28

Bill1090 said:


> But with this, won't it also bring up moisture from the gulf giving us more chances of snow if it's cold enough?


The air will be easily saturated for the most part from warmer atmospheric temps

Meaning the humidity will be higher along with higher dew points

In mn we'll defiantly create our own water vapor when the temps warm and the immediate air will be saturated. As long as the atmospheric winds aren't to strong

I guess it's dry air that's our issue attm.
And you're right, our chances will be greater. You'll see less sun, more clouds and more precip


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sure would look different around here if the GFS is even remotely close.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Sure would look different around here if the GFS is even remotely close.
> 
> View attachment 176272


But then. If we start picking up snow
Will the temps climb?

Or as Bill questioned,, will we see snow


----------



## ringahding1

What are your models showing for next Wednesday into Thursday?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Warm Wednesday, cold Thursday. Each model run pushes the snow further north and west.

©CBServices


----------



## unit28

ringahding1 said:


> What are your models showing for next Wednesday into Thursday?


My area nws forecast pushed snow chances to 50% Thursday


----------



## unit28

gfs attm 6am th


----------



## Chubby4Tubby

Getch your grease guns out boys!! We got a clipper picking up steam out in the Pacific. Looks like she's picking up the pace to become a pretty big Jolopy!! My snow totals climbed all day long for Wednesday/ Thursday snownomi. #burningbladesbaby


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Long way off. Believe it when I see it. Hope you're right but 2" is all I need. Massive snows can go elsewhere.


----------



## Bill1090

unit28 said:


> View attachment 176286
> 
> 
> gfs attm 6am th


That graphic makes me feel left out....


----------



## Bill1090

Chubby4Tubby said:


> Getch your grease guns out boys!! We got a clipper picking up steam out in the Pacific. Looks like she's picking up the pace to become a pretty big Jolopy!! My snow totals climbed all day long for Wednesday/ Thursday snownomi. #burningbladesbaby


Frankie is that you?!? #BEPREPARED!


----------



## unit28

Warmer temps......#betterchances


----------



## unit28

Bill1090 said:


> That graphic makes me feel left out....


Roch looks mostly out also


----------



## unit28

unit28 said:


> Roch looks mostly out also


Just have to wait till Wednesday to see where it makes tracks


----------



## banonea

unit28 said:


> Just have to wait till Wednesday to see where it makes tracks


that's what I am doing. going to get another load of sand and some salt to be ready......


----------



## Bill1090

banonea said:


> that's what I am doing. going to get another load of sand and some salt to be ready......


What's the weather doing over there?


----------



## banonea

Bill1090 said:


> What's the weather doing over there?


29 right now. With luck I can get some scraping done tomorrow before anything else comes in......


----------



## Bill1090

banonea said:


> 29 right now. With luck I can get some scraping done tomorrow before anything else comes in......


No freezing rain?


----------



## banonea

Bill1090 said:


> No freezing rain?


Not yet


----------



## snowman55

likely a waste of typing but.....
I could use some help if we get 4-12 inches this week.

In need of truck operators skid operators and shovelers

Would be willing to use subs but I have the equipment and would prefer to have that run.

Have sites all over metro want to pick up just 1 or 2 great PM me


----------



## NorthernProServ

Looks like we just might be getting the big one we have all been waiting on for the last 4 years.


----------



## banonea

snowman55 said:


> likely a waste of typing but.....
> I could use some help if we get 4-12 inches this week.
> 
> In need of truck operators skid operators and shovelers
> 
> Would be willing to use subs but I have the equipment and would prefer to have that run.
> 
> Have sites all over metro want to pick up just 1 or 2 great PM me


I can let you know. Depends on what they are calling for us down here........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN said:


> Well it looks like we will get 2-4 inches by Thursday morning I sure hope we don't get too much freezing rain as highs are supposed to be around freezing. The equipment has been patiently waiting since the 26th of december.


Yeah yeah, you are starting to sound like a broken record!


----------



## wizardsr

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Yeah yeah, you are starting to sound like a broken record!


Got me, I was trying to figure out where I read that post before...


----------



## Bill1090

NorthernProServ said:


> Looks like we just might be getting the big one we have all been waiting on for the last 4 years.


It'll shift south....


----------



## Camden

snowman55 said:


> likely a waste of typing but.....
> I could use some help if we get 4-12 inches this week.
> 
> In need of truck operators skid operators and shovelers
> 
> Would be willing to use subs but I have the equipment and would prefer to have that run.
> 
> Have sites all over metro want to pick up just 1 or 2 great PM me


Raise your prices.


----------



## snowman55

been a while since I heard from you.

I did and still have too much work!!
Think I will raise them again!!


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Yeah yeah, you are starting to sound like a broken record!


Haha! Yup!


----------



## unit28

Still disorganized attm.....
This 500 mb vortex track has a main snow band running north


----------



## unit28




----------



## unit28

Checking temp forecast....
(along with what nws is also saying)

Temps drop early Thursday morn.
qpf cranks up also by 6am

Looks likely for 3" with low ratio initially unless it stalls


----------



## banonea

From what I seen, it looks like the bulk is going to stay north of Rochester.......at this time.......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Rain in Marshall


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well, crap.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Well, crap.


 That doesn't sound good


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

The map they just had on ch9 didn't look like more than 4". KNOCK WOOD


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA said:


> That doesn't sound good


I don't mind the 6 to 10 inches of snow, it's just the timing of it. That is all. I don't have the stories this year like I used to, that's why I don't post much anymore.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA said:


> The map they just had on ch9 didn't look like more than 4". KNOCK WOOD


I think some of us are going to end up with 6 to 10 inches of snow.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> I think some of us are going to end up with 6 to 10 inches of snow.


They did show more up by you


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Sven says heaviest south east metro. 6" on his map. We shall see. Yesterday they had it heaviest north west metro.


----------



## NorthernProServ

MNPLOWCO said:


> Sven says heaviest south east metro. 6" on his map. We shall see. Yesterday they had it heaviest north west metro.


Like always, we are a day out and they dont know jack on whats going to happen.


----------



## Chubby4Tubby

Im seeing 6 to 10 on a regular, attm is starting to take shape for a monster! # BE PREPARED


----------



## Doughboy12

snowman55 said:


> likely a waste of typing but.....
> I could use some help if we get 4-12 inches this week.
> 
> In need of truck operators skid operators and shovelers
> 
> Would be willing to use subs but I have the equipment and would prefer to have that run.
> 
> Have sites all over metro want to pick up just 1 or 2 great PM me


Didn't you post early this season that you had everything in place for a great season. Like in late September? 
Did all your guys vanish with no snow for 2 months. Eric sounded nervous when he called...


----------



## Doughboy12

snowman55 said:


> early? you think like PM's !
> 
> Yeah sure call us 1 day before snow we can stake your property, make a snow removal site plan, train an operator, get your site added to a route, and yes we have equipment and operators just sitting around waiting for your call.
> 
> Never again we stopped excepting accounts end of September. We are slightly down this year but still turning work away. We are not Walmart, you cant just pick quality snow removal off a shelf and put it in your cart the day you need it. It takes planning and work.
> 
> All routes are set, operators hired, and equipment spoken for. let it snow!!!
> 
> I am going to miss 1st snowfall off to SD let the dog hunt for a few days.
> good luck to all.


Remember when.....


----------



## snowman55

Doughboy12 said:


> Remember when.....


Yes I remember when.

Not nervous.
Yes operators disappear in winters with no snow.
Running 30+ trucks so we are always down 1 or 4 really want to throw everything at this storm and have a good successful push.

I still stand by my statement. Short a couple operators but sites are staked, routes are efficient, maps are in, locations and specs are upoloaded.

And South Dakota hunting has been a blast this year, headed out after this storm to shoot some yotes.


----------



## unit28

Going to rain....at3am


----------



## Doughboy12

snowman55 said:


> Yes I remember when.
> 
> Not nervous.
> Yes operators disappear in winters with no snow.
> Running 30+ trucks so we are always down 1 or 4 really want to throw everything at this storm and have a good successful push.
> 
> I still stand by my statement. Short a couple operators but sites are staked, routes are efficient, maps are in, locations and specs are upoloaded.
> 
> And South Dakota hunting has been a blast this year, headed out after this storm to shoot some yotes.


Just razzin' you. I know you run a first class operation up there. 
Good luck an I will do as much as possible.


----------



## Bill1090

Drove to 3 differet car washes today. I think the truck can sat dirty. All of them had 10+ cars waiting. Does nobody work anymore??


----------



## wizardsr

Bill1090 said:


> Drove to 3 differet car washes today. I think the truck can sat dirty. All of them had 10+ cars waiting. Does nobody work anymore??


Gosh I don't miss those days! Love having a heated shop, floor drain, and hot water!


----------



## Bill1090

wizardsr said:


> Gosh I don't miss those days! Love having a heated shop, floor drain, and hot water!


What do you run for hot water? Is it a tank water heater?


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Star trib just sent a headline saying "Heavy snow likely to miss the Twin Cities" let's see what the evening news has to say.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Belinda says 2-4. Metro.
heavier way Southeast And Northwest 6-7. She showed two different models.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO said:


> Belinda says 2-4. Metro.
> heavier way Southeast And Northwest 6-7. She showed two different models.


The best part, is that it supposed to hold off until almost 7 a.m. before it starts now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> The best part, is that it supposed to hold off until almost 7 a.m. before it starts now.


If it stays the current course that is.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> If it stays the current course that is.


For whatever it's worth, the NWS down here is saying they are not all that confident in the track.


----------



## wizardsr

Bill1090 said:


> What do you run for hot water? Is it a tank water heater?


It's a 40 gallon electric, not ideal, but it's what they installed when they built it out.

As for the snow, I'm happy with 2", that's all the more we need for a full run. Timing sucks, but such is our life anymore. We're due for a plowable snow, and it's been 2 weeks since the last sidewalk and salt run, getting tired of office work and cleaning the shop...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090 said:


> For whatever it's worth, the NWS down here is saying they are not all that confident in the track.


Same up here.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Sven says....not sure of track.....showed 2 models. 2-6" metro average possible. South East MN. possible 9". Tight bands of 50 mile width so hard to peg down. 24 hours till start.


----------



## PremierL&L

Guessing we struggle to 2 inches have fun with the snow in Rochester!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Barlow has me at 10"+ bano at 8"-10" And the metro at 2"-3". Still uncertain of track


----------



## Bill1090

Anyone have an 8' squeege I could rent? Not sure how I can charge for pushing rain.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

I just want 2" or even 1.5" I want the per push supplementary income. I actually like the timing. I hope it doesn't stop till 6 pm. Then we can start to our local accounts at 5 pm and finish up before people wake up.


----------



## unit28

Thinking if the north and south lps won't phase, then the upper level low shears out the lower lps....down to an inch of snow for me

We need the lower lps to track north and stall


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28 said:


> Thinking if the north and south lps won't phase, then the upper level low shears out the lower lps....down to an inch of snow for me
> 
> We need the lower lps to track north and stall


Not really, except over Maple Grove.


----------



## banonea

PremierL&L said:


> Guessing we struggle to 2 inches have fun with the snow in Rochester!!


at least it will be a daytime snow, no 6 am calls" why haven't you plowed my driveway".........


----------



## banonea

MNPLOWCO said:


> I just want 2" or even 1.5" I want the per push supplementary income. I actually like the timing. I hope it doesn't stop till 6 pm. Then we can start to our local accounts at 5 pm and finish up before people wake up.


that is what I am thinking


----------



## unit28

http://wxcaster4.com/nam/CONUS1_NAM212_SFC_ACCUM


----------



## Bill1090

Something moved. I went from around 1" to 1-3" now.


----------



## banonea

Bill1090 said:


> Something moved. I went from around 1" to 1-3" now.


Same here. Went from 1 to 3 to 2 to 5


----------



## banonea

banonea said:


> Same here. Went from 1 to 3 to 2 to 5


Really hoping that it moves back to where it was


----------



## Bill1090

banonea said:


> Really hoping that it moves back to where it was


I just want 2". Then I can plow the residentials.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Bill1090 said:


> Something moved. I went from around 1" to 1-3" now.


I went from 3-5 to 1-3. At 1.1" on NOAA hourly


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I went from 9.2" yesterday, to 3.7 this morning to 1.2" now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just loaded up the Vbox. Gonna hope to stay ahead of it at some spots that I don't want to plow and can charge for salt.


----------



## Greenery

I'm now at less than half for tonight and less than 1 inch for tomorrow.

I absolutely hate snow plowing. Anyone want to do my routes if it ever does snow?


----------



## banonea

Greenery said:


> I'm now at less than half for tonight and less than 1 inch for tomorrow.
> 
> I absolutely hate snow plowing. Anyone want to do my routes if it ever does snow?


I love plowing, just not all the headaches with it......


----------



## Bill1090

.. God that's a tight gradient.


----------



## IDST

Greenery said:


> I'm now at less than half for tonight and less than 1 inch for tomorrow.
> 
> I absolutely hate snow plowing. Anyone want to do my routes if it ever does snow?


Can you elaborate? What is snow again?


----------



## Greenery

banonea said:


> I love plowing, just not all the headaches with it......


Yes, the actual plowing isn't bad it's everything else associated with it that sucks.


----------



## Greenery

IDST said:


> Can you elaborate? What is snow again?


Its similar to fairy dust.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

According to 5 rochester is dead center for heaviest snow


----------



## Bill1090

One of you guys should go photobomb Mike Seidel on the Weather Channel.


----------



## TKLAWN

Discussion talks abo


Greenery said:


> Yes, the actual plowing isn't bad it's everything else associated with it that sucks.


exactly!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I just feel like crap when I harp on my guys for 3 days straight to be ready, and then tell them, well nevermind.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow said:


> According to 5 rochester is dead center for heaviest snow


We will see what it dose. It has changed allot and still lot of time before it hits.......


----------



## Bill1090

Dumb question but oh well. The bottom right... it says in house model. That's not the same as the RAP correct?

Edit: For anyone curious this is from KTTC posted an hour ago.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Ian Leonard just said maybe one possibly two in the Metro although some people in the Metro will probably get zero


----------



## TKLAWN

Bill1090 said:


> Dumb question but oh well. The bottom right... it says in house model. That's not the same as the RAP correct?
> 
> Edit: For anyone curious this is from KTTC posted an hour ago.
> View attachment 176493


Correct.NWS's own model.


----------



## Polarismalibu

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> I just feel like crap when I harp on my guys for 3 days straight to be ready, and then tell them, well nevermind.


I gave them the heads up they all replied back with some sarcastic piss poor attitude remarks on how it won't snow. One guy has been sending texts all day annoying the hell out of me on how it keeps dropping totals and he's so sick of this crap weather


----------



## snowman55

It is what it is . Not what the weatherman says.
I am only using my rock from now on. As my totals went from 5-8 to 3-7 to 2-4 to 1-3 to Less than one and now back to 2-3 bet there is 4 on my rock tomorrow afternoon.

3 years in a row of low snow has really hurt the labor pool. Guys figure why the hell sign up to plow snow a few times a year.


----------



## IDST

snowman55 said:


> It is what it is . Not what the weatherman says.
> I am only using my rock from now on. As my totals went from 5-8 to 3-7 to 2-4 to 1-3 to Less than one and now back to 2-3 bet there is 4 on my rock tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> 3 years in a row of low snow has really hurt the labor pool. Guys figure why the hell sign up to plow snow a few times a year.


Where abouts are you again?


----------



## IDST

IDST said:


> Where abouts are you again?


I know Mpls but what part of town?


----------



## IDST

Well I did my part you should be able to take the plows off. Just got done pre-treating. MN DOT is out pre-treating 394 as I type


----------



## skorum03

Side streets were pretty slick on my way home from the rink just now.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Getting slick out here


----------



## unit28

*THURSDAY*
Much colder. Snow, possibly mixed with freezing drizzle in the morning,

.....

Rain at 3am south
Is the southern lps sinking further south?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28 said:


> *THURSDAY*
> Much colder. Snow, possibly mixed with freezing drizzle in the morning,
> 
> .....
> 
> Rain at 3am south
> Is the southern lps sinking further south?


Yes. The current question is does the stuff in Nebraska Shear off or does it get pulled up and over us now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I see salt trucks everywhere in North Metro, including snowmans.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

unit28 said:


> *THURSDAY*
> Much colder. Snow, possibly mixed with freezing drizzle in the morning,
> 
> .....
> 
> Rain at 3am south
> Is the southern lps sinking further south?


Did a full salt run, just slid right through the stop sign in my neighborhood.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> I see salt trucks everywhere in North Metro, including snowmans.


I went out at 11:30, stuff was getting slick then on the north sides. Now everything is slick


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA said:


> I went out at 11:30, stuff was getting slick then on the north sides. Now everything is slick


I am salting my zero tolerance stuff right now.

I have been from Lindstrom to Lino Lakes and now I am in Vadnais Heights. It's been 35 degrees the whole time and just spotty slippery spots around.

However in the last 15 minutes it has dropped to 32°.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

27° at Lake and Lyndale in uptown.


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Yes. The current question is does the stuff in Nebraska Shear off or does it get pulled up and over us now.


 right on
Have no doubt since couple days ago about the northern lps shearing out ...meaning it won't phase the 2 systems

The lower is moving fast


----------



## unit28

Probably warmer west side
Edit
Or not...since were talking dry colder air shearing there


----------



## unit28

*Area Forecast Discussion
National Weather Service Twin Cities/Chanhassen MN
359 AM CST Thu Jan 11 2018

.SHORT TERM...(Today and tonight)
Issued at 359 AM CST Thu Jan 11 2018

Temperatures are plummeting in the wake of the cold front. Areas
of drizzle will continue to transition to freezing drizzle and/or
snow. In the meantime, untreated roads/pavement will likely 
"flash freeze" given the residual moisture from earlier 
precipitation, as is being observed along I-35 near Albert Lea. 
Therefore even though anticipated snowfall totals in most areas 
alone would not justify continuance of the winter weather 
advisory, the impacts from the freezing do warrant it. Have moved
up the ending time for MN counties to 18z given blowing snow 
concerns will be less given notably lower accums. The highest 
snowfall accumulations in the deformation band still look to just 
barely clip the eastern fringes of the forecast area, with 4-5 
inch amounts the maximum. Have therefore downgraded the warning to
an advisory.

Temperatures will either remain steady (west central MN) or fall
through the day (elsewhere). In the wake of the snow, most areas
will see single-digit temperatures by late afternoon, likely even
below zero in west central MN (near Alexandria). While northwest 
winds do look to lose their gusts during the evening, they should 
stay in the 5-7 knot range overnight. These winds combined with
temps falling into the single digits to teens below zero will make
for very cold wind chill values tonight. Areas generally west of
Interstate 35 look to see wind chills falling into Advisory 
criteria range, so anticipate headlines will likely be needed 
later today. *


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Down to 25 degrees now. It has dropped 10 degrees in 50 minutes.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Currently 10 here. Windy as heck. Waste management called off routes.


----------



## Snow-Vet

snowman55 said:


> It is what it is . Not what the weatherman says.
> I am only using my rock from now on. As my totals went from 5-8 to 3-7 to 2-4 to 1-3 to Less than one and now back to 2-3 bet there is 4 on my rock tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> 3 years in a row of low snow has really hurt the labor pool. Guys figure why the hell sign up to plow snow a few times a year.


Hi, do you let your employee's file for unemployment?....Or are they more like contractors or seasonal help technically? I'm sure everyone's got different situations, I have full time Lawn crews & Snow crews so to keep them happy my main guys get unemployment throughout the Winter.


----------



## Bill1090

Went from 40° to 33° in 30 minutes down here. It' gonna be a fun day.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snow-Vet said:


> Hi, do you let your employee's file for unemployment?....Or are they more like contractors or seasonal help technically? I'm sure everyone's got different situations, I have full time Lawn crews & Snow crews so to keep them happy my main guys get unemployment throughout the Winter.


Unless you put guys on salary, what you are doing is what you have to do.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I waited to long that sucked glad to be home


----------



## banonea

Just got done driving all around Rochester with my accounts. It's a little slippery at some intersections but other than that it's not bad here in my opinion. I want to say we've got less than a half an inch of snow right now, so unless there's a hell of a band that's going to come through and drop a bunch this afternoon I don't see us getting a whole lot out of the storm.


----------



## Greenery

Jeez, nothing like a 5 foot stream of power steering fluid shooting out of the grill area all over the plow first thing in the morning.


----------



## Bill1090

banonea said:


> Just got done driving all around Rochester with my accounts. It's a little slippery at some intersections but other than that it's not bad here in my opinion. I want to say we've got less than a half an inch of snow right now, so unless there's a hell of a band that's going to come through and drop a bunch this afternoon I don't see us getting a whole lot out of the storm.


We had a bunch of rain. Then everything flash froze. I think you're right it's going to be a bust.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

1/8 inch Minnetonka 101 and 7.


----------



## ringahding1

1/2" Stillwater---seems like more since it keeps flurrying & snow keeps blowing.


----------



## snowman55

Snow-Vet said:


> Hi, do you let your employee's file for unemployment?....Or are they more like contractors or seasonal help technically? I'm sure everyone's got different situations, I have full time Lawn crews & Snow crews so to keep them happy my main guys get unemployment throughout the Winter.


My full time guys work full time. About 60% of my equipment is staffed by full time guys. When its not snowing they wash trucks or clean the shop or participate in training events, and various other projects around here. It costs me a ton of money but when I started my business one of my goals was to make this job a career possibility for people. I have a few guys that have been with me for 20 years and several at 10+. The other 40% of winter employees are part time and I won't / can't pay cash. This is the staff that has become increasingly hard to find.

I use unemployment very rarely. I feel that with the savings I have by having a low unemployment rating and the increased moral of my staff I am better off giving people full time year round employment.

I fight every unemployment claim. If they are claiming unemployment from me they either quit or were fired.

Raise your prices and you can pay people year round. Or send your guys my way and I will. Always looking for good people who care about what they do.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

1 inch. Minnetonka 7 and 101. Future cast looks like it's out of here around 3 or 3:30. It could possibly get another half an inch for me so I would call that a plow. If so I'll head off around 3 and get started.


----------



## unit28

That lower system had to shift south
The dry tongue is in iowa

I think nws this morning had me at an inch . we're over 2 now


----------



## wizardsr

We're heading out soon as well. Too cold and too much snow to salt off = everyone gets plowed. Wheeee...


----------



## MNPLOWCO

1.5 and still snowing. Looks like I'm going to be at 2 by the time it's done.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Heading out in 15 mins.


----------



## banonea

MNPLOWCO said:


> Heading out in 15 mins.


I am out already. Got my guys coming in a couple of hours to start working sidewalks. bulk of my accounts are still open so we really can't do a lot but the guys get in they hit the sidewalks at 6 with luck they should be done before midnight 1


----------



## Bill1090

We ended up with anywhere from .5-1.25. It's drifting a bit now.


----------



## ringahding1

2.5" Stillwater --- Keith Marler on the money for this one. He kept saying, "1-3"


----------



## Greenery

Holy crap! First time I've ever hit my head on the ceiling of the truck... I better go check for damage.


----------



## Bill1090

Greenery said:


> Holy crap! First time I've ever hit my head on the ceiling of the truck... I better go check for damage.


Pictures!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090 said:


> Pictures!!


It doesn't count if you are not bleeding.


----------



## unit28

gfs Sunday has .13 of precip starting at noon


----------



## banonea

Done......
Started at 6:00 and just finished a half hour ago. Only had one issue, wire on a battery came loose. Fixed it and back at it. 

Got try out my new Skid blower and let me tell you, I wish I would have had something like this for the last 10 years.got tondo a clean out tomorrow so I will get to use it some more......


----------



## Bill1090

Calling for 3-4 Sunday now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090 said:


> Calling for 3-4 Sunday now.


Yay.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm glad my subs weren't the only one leaving parking lots like this.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> I'm glad my subs weren't the only one leaving parking lots like this.
> 
> View attachment 176532


Just run in a circle starting in the middle of the lot?


----------



## banonea

Bill1090 said:


> Calling for 3-4 Sunday now.


What is the timing


----------



## Bill1090

banonea said:


> What is the timing


Sunday afternoon-night. It looks like they have you in the 2-3".


----------



## Bill1090

Just scored an old single stage toro 2stoke. #winning


----------



## banonea

Have I said how much I love my skid blower.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

skorum03 said:


> Just run in a circle starting in the middle of the lot?


That's what they did on this one spot.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Not really, except over Maple Grove.


Thank You!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Snow-Vet said:


> Hi, do you let your employee's file for unemployment?....Or are they more like contractors or seasonal help technically? I'm sure everyone's got different situations, I have full time Lawn crews & Snow crews so to keep them happy my main guys get unemployment throughout the Winter.


You don't "let" employees file unemployment... If you reduce their hours from the 50 they were working over the summer, they can file on an hours reduction... BUT they HAVE to report wages an hours when they do work or they can get real F'd later...

I encourage all my hourly guys to file... 2 main guys I keep busy all year round so they don't file.


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Yay.


You know he's in Lacrosse right?


----------



## Bill1090

cbservicesllc said:


> You know he's in Lacrosse right?


It shows the same for you guys.


----------



## unit28

*Sunday*
*The heaviest snow will be in 
eastern Minnesota *





*and western Wisconsin, where around 2 to 3 inches 
is expected. Thermal profiles show a deep dendritic layer, but the 
lift is not very strong, so should get ratios in the 20 to 25:1 
range. *


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cbservicesllc said:


> You know he's in Lacrosse right?


You know you need to shift your school about 30 miles east right?


----------



## unit28

ec and gfs have about the same precip
Near .15


----------



## MNPLOWCO

banonea said:


> Have I said how much I love my skid blower.....


The are great fun. Are you using it for your walks mostly? I know you mentioned clean up, but when you were actively in plow mode, was it mostly for walks? You got the 66 as I remember. Sb200


----------



## banonea

MNPLOWCO said:


> The are great fun. Are you using it for your walks mostly? I know you mentioned clean up, but when you were actively in plow mode, was it mostly for walks? You got the 66 as I remember. Sb200


used it for both. worked good for alks, but it is about a foot to wide so I get about 6" of grass on each side. for blow backs it worked great. took a clean out at our largest property from 3.5 hours to just over 2


----------



## MNPLOWCO

banonea said:


> used it for both. worked good for alks, but it is about a foot to wide so I get about 6" of grass on each side. for blow backs it worked great. took a clean out at our largest property from 3.5 hours to just over 2


Sweet, an hour and a half to due something else. And the fact that you can launch it 30+ feet to get it waaayyy out of your lot.


----------



## Bluethumb

It was nice to actually push some snow in SE MN. Ended up with 2.5". They are saying 2 - 4 for Sunday. (Hopefully after the game) SKOL.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bluethumb said:


> It was nice to actually push some snow in SE MN. Ended up with 2.5". They are saying 2 - 4 for Sunday. (Hopefully after the game) SKOL.


Looks like noon here


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu said:


> Looks like noon here


2-7 for the most snow. My guys are already told to head out right after the game.


----------



## unit28

System looks to end late on gfs
nam has flurries ending around 8 
North metro


----------



## jimslawnsnow

With the way these snows it's pretty hard to plan anything before hand. Like the last snow. I went from 10"+ to .5" and received about 3" in the afternoon in the time frame the system was supposed to have been done and gone


----------



## unit28

Timing looks very close with gfs, nam and ecs' euro

Heaviest snow looks south metro to roch
Meaning 4+ possible as lmn22 posted 2-7" possible

But ...that's attm


----------



## banonea

Time to head to the shop and check out equipment and make a couple of repairs. Then break loose and stack 18 yards of sand I got delivered yesterday. This is the second load of the season, thank God for the new bunker. Then fix the tarp, replace the door knob on the shop door (knob broke the last storm so I had to kick the door in) and clean the shop.

Some of you may know that I was a singer in a band. Well, I put another band together and we are preforming on the eagles Cancer telethon tonight/tomorrow at 4 am. If you would like to check it out, go to. https://www.eaglescancertelethon.org/watch-live watch for the band called Ace's & 8's.......


----------



## Polarismalibu

Brought the mobile office on the lake for the day. Makes billing that much better


----------



## unit28

Thanks Banno.....

Going to south metro tomorrow for prrt conference
PRRT is a procedure that my wife has been waiting on to get approved through FDA.


----------



## banonea

unit28 said:


> Thanks Banno.....
> 
> Going to south metro tomorrow for prrt conference
> PRRT is a procedure that my wife has been waiting on to get approved through FDA.


Not sure what I'm being thanked for... LOL


----------



## unit28

banonea said:


> Not sure what I'm being thanked for... LOL


Your time in supporting cancer telethon
I did watch your band couple years ago
on tv...can't wait to watch again


----------



## unit28

Link to prrt cancer treatment

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjACegQIExAB&usg=AOvVaw3cd_KbN5XES9fh43nU0LyX


----------



## banonea

unit28 said:


> Your time in supporting cancer telethon
> I did watch your band couple years ago
> on tv...can't wait to watch again


You're welcome sir, my drummer slash guitar player had skin cancer last year, his mother lost a leg to cancer and I've lost a few family members to it so we've been doing it now for five or six years we just took a few years off when we didn't have the band going


----------



## Polarismalibu

unit28 said:


> Your time in supporting cancer telethon
> I did watch your band couple years ago
> on tv...can't wait to watch again


How have you been doing?


----------



## ringahding1

jimslawnsnow said:


> With the way these snows it's pretty hard to plan anything before hand. Like the last snow. I went from 10"+ to .5" and received about 3" in the afternoon in the time frame the system was supposed to have been done and gone


I concur, was literally in the middle of salting and it started snowing. Now I will be in the middle of presenting the American Flag on the field @ the VIKES Game tomorrow. Luckily I have one guy who can keep things OPEN that are OPEN.


----------



## unit28

Polarismalibu said:


> How have you been doing?


Aside from missing my 6 month melanoma check up and loosing more hearing
I'm good. Had my physical , labs and eye exam...all were very good
Thanks for asking


----------



## TKLAWN

Plowing tomorrow is going to have to wait until after the game. Sorry


----------



## banonea

TKLAWN said:


> Plowing tomorrow is going to have to wait until after the game. Sorry


We won't plow till the evening anyways


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Supposed to snow until 9-10 anyways.

Gotta get up somewhat early and get everything filled and staged


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Supposed to snow until 9-10 anyways.
> 
> Gotta get up somewhat early and get everything filled and staged


Did most of that today.....


----------



## banonea

Tried to sleep before the telethon and that ain't working, to excited. 2 hours before showtime..............


----------



## unit28

Your probably anticipating the snow as well...
Your area looks to have the snow ending later then mine. Maybe 12am Monday
Some banding of snow could be heavy downburst compared to last storm.
So you'll have plenty of time to get ready for it

Good luck , travel safe today


----------



## banonea

I live like 9 blocks from the Mayo Civic center so not to far to go.

That should be a good timing for us in the Storm. Hopefully we get around 2" is all I want......


----------



## unit28

Wow you guys have it altogether
That was great!


----------



## banonea

unit28 said:


> Wow you guys have it altogether
> That was great!


We ain't done yet......


----------



## unit28

Heck...I wasn't through watching...lol


Shout out to all you brothers as banno invited us already
If anyone else can, please help and at least check out the eagles cancer telethon
......
Each year, the 5th District Eagles Cancer Telethon is televised live thanks to the support and generosity of KTTC. Enjoy live streaming of the Telethon and watch it live here beginning January


----------



## unit28

This is snow at 7 pm on the wrf
It seems to be cranking up at that time


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Gentle flakes drifting down softly in Minnetonka. "The calm before the...dusting?"
1-3 are the predictions.

Saw the BANO show at 4am. "If you don't like loud music....then cover you ears". Hahahahaha. Spoken by a true rocker!! 
Got my blood pumping at 4am. Great job.
Your lead guitar has some ripping runs.


----------



## Bill1090

They raised my totals overnight and now have the snow going through Monday afternoon.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090 said:


> They raised my totals overnight and now have the snow going through Monday afternoon.


Congrats!!


----------



## banonea

Finally woke up a little bit ago. Forgot how tired I get from singing......lol

On to the snow, we got flurries here right now. What's things looking like? Any changes.......


----------



## MNPLOWCO

1 1/4 inch Minnetonka. 7 and 101


----------



## Bill1090

Bano:


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Congrats!!


What wrong with you today?


----------



## Bluethumb

Wow!! Skol


----------



## ringahding1

Bluethumb said:


> Wow!! Skol


What a game! One of the Greatest days in my life !! Presented the big Ol flag and this win!


----------



## banonea

I really hate wind. Every single thing that we plowed last night we're going to have to replow everything tonight after the wind dies down. Really makes me wish that I would not have scheduled a clean out for one of them I properties at 10 this morning so I could go home and go to bed. We only got somewhere around 3 in or so but we had some places that had to foot drifts because of the wind blowing


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> You know you need to shift your school about 30 miles east right?


No ****... can we trade contracts??


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28 said:


> This is snow at 7 pm on the wrf
> It seems to be cranking up at that time
> 
> View attachment 176592


HOPWRF for the win!


----------



## banonea

Does anybody have any information about a big storm that supposed to be coming Saturday or Sunday of this week?


----------



## skorum03

banonea said:


> Does anybody have any information about a big storm that supposed to be coming Saturday or Sunday of this week?


Haven't really heard anything, but I do see that NWS has a 70% of snow next Sunday. That seems like a good bit of confidence for a week away.


----------



## Snow Captain

skorum03 said:


> Haven't really heard anything, but I do see that NWS has a 70% of snow next Sunday. That seems like a good bit of confidence for a week away.


NWS dropped me to 50% now out here in SW Minny.


----------



## Bill1090

banonea said:


> Does anybody have any information about a big storm that supposed to be coming Saturday or Sunday of this week?


On the radio they were talking a rain snow mix.


----------



## Bluethumb




----------



## Greenery

Bluethumb said:


> View attachment 176656


No thank you.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bluethumb said:


> View attachment 176656


Nope nope nope


----------



## Chubby4Tubby

Monster coming In boys, its not looking good for Vikings fans. Looks to be a 2 dayer, all day sunday into Monday. Get your grease guns out, Pam your cutting edges, we get a snownomi coming in to destroy any chance of us watching a Vikings win Sunday. # BEPREPARED!!


----------



## banonea

Chubby4Tubby said:


> Monster coming In boys, its not looking good for Vikings fans. Looks to be a 2 dayer, all day sunday into Monday. Get your grease guns out, Pam your cutting edges, we get a snownomi coming in to destroy any chance of us watching a Vikings win Sunday. # BEPREPARED!!


Your in Rochester, correct


----------



## Chubby4Tubby

Southwest metro


----------



## skorum03

Bluethumb said:


> View attachment 176656


The way I read and interpreted this was that it is two separate storms close together over a five day period..? But that was a couple days ago


----------



## cbservicesllc

Chubby4Tubby said:


> Monster coming In boys, its not looking good for Vikings fans. Looks to be a 2 dayer, all day sunday into Monday. Get your grease guns out, Pam your cutting edges, we get a snownomi coming in to destroy any chance of us watching a Vikings win Sunday. # BEPREPARED!!


Dave Dahl, is that you?


----------



## cbservicesllc

I wouldn't look much at anything till Saturday... Much ado about nothing till then...


----------



## unit28

People look at me funny when I say ....
when I lived in TX, I used to sell 40 cords of firewood annually.....


Temperatures will start to fall to near 10 degrees
around midnight across the Red River. Temperatures elsewhere
will fall to near 10 degrees through sunrise Wednesday morning.
Temperatures will warm into the teens and mid 20s by mid
morning Wednesday.

Radar shows it snowing way down yonder again


----------



## unit28

Bluethumb said:


> View attachment 176656


Think I had seen something where rochester is 40▫ and north metro is in the 20's Sunday night


----------



## banonea

unit28 said:


> Think I had seen something where rochester is 40▫ and north metro is in the 20's Sunday night


Kttc was saying in the mid 30 this weekend......


----------



## unit28

Aside from temps
The trac attm looks like it will bring alot of southern comfort. er ...warm air into the metro
This is 6 pm Sunday gfs


----------



## unit28

Man,
the qpf forecast for my area jumped

*TOTAL PRECIP: 1.29"...X 13= yowza!*


----------



## banonea

unit28 said:


> Man,
> the qpf forecast for my area jumped
> 
> *TOTAL PRECIP: 1.29"...X 13= yowza!*


Are you seeing anything for this big storm they're talking about this weekend


----------



## unit28

Could be drawn out for 24 hours
Heaviest snowfall could be monday 12am

Heaviest band might be sw to ne

You could get 2" and north metro could be looking at 15"


----------



## unit28

Maybe......


----------



## Bill1090

unit28 said:


> Could be drawn out for 24 hours
> Heaviest snowfall could be monday 12am
> 
> Heaviest band might be sw to ne
> 
> You could get 2" and north metro could be looking at 15"


That'll change...


----------



## unit28

Maybe ,If any changes...roch will get less 

The Ecs's euro is 1.5" qpf . pretty much inline with gfs


----------



## unit28




----------



## veggin psd

All that moisture would be nice - four inches per event over a weeks time


----------



## unit28

nam will go same track 
Bet a bag of chicharonies on it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28 said:


> nam will go same track
> Bet a bag of chicharonies on it


NAM is over 100 miles north.


----------



## unit28

Nam also showing that southern comfort in southern MN

Showing heavy qpf" same same


----------



## unit28

fill up the gas cans

Love it when they talk about the Wasatch




HEAVY SNOW IS
ANTICIPATED ACROSS MUCH OF THE FOUR CORNERS TERRAIN BUT THE
HEAVIEST ACTIVITY WILL OCCUR ACROSS UT (WASATCH/UINTAS) INTO CO


Meaning it'll clear the Rockies no problem with good energy

Just have to see what temps will go. from the southern jet


----------



## Bluethumb




----------



## ringahding1




----------



## unit28

Now we're talking.....


----------



## 1997chevy

unit28 said:


> Now we're talking.....


Details?


----------



## unit28

1997chevy said:


> Details?


Both the GFS and
ECMWF show a TROWAL developing which could easily produce snowfall
rates around 2 inches per hour. Areas that get snow from both of
these features could pick up over 12+, but this will be a relatively
small area compared to the overall snow band

Hopefully not alot of area with over 12"


----------



## Snow-Vet

I kindly request 2" for the metro weather Gods.....thanks in advance.


----------



## Snow-Vet

snowman55 said:


> My full time guys work full time. About 60% of my equipment is staffed by full time guys. When its not snowing they wash trucks or clean the shop or participate in training events, and various other projects around here. It costs me a ton of money but when I started my business one of my goals was to make this job a career possibility for people. I have a few guys that have been with me for 20 years and several at 10+. The other 40% of winter employees are part time and I won't / can't pay cash. This is the staff that has become increasingly hard to find.
> 
> I use unemployment very rarely. I feel that with the savings I have by having a low unemployment rating and the increased moral of my staff I am better off giving people full time year round employment.
> 
> I fight every unemployment claim. If they are claiming unemployment from me they either quit or were fired.
> 
> Raise your prices and you can pay people year round. Or send your guys my way and I will. Always looking for good people who care about what they do.


My prices are pretty good for the most part, I don't have enough work around snow events for my guys, as I only run 6 Snow crews as of now. They all store my equipment at their homes, and wash the trucks & plows after each event. (Same with Lawn care). We have little maintenance also because I always run newer equipment....saves money big time. Plows 3 years max, trucks 6 or as soon as the loans paid. My employee retention is solid, bonuses & higher than average salaries promotes a happy work life. To each it's own, whatever works!


----------



## ringahding1




----------



## Snow-Vet

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Unless you put guys on salary, what you are doing is what you have to do.


Hi, I hear you. Have you ever went the salary route? I was told by my accountant that with the current structure it doesn't necessarily mean they still won't qualify for unemployment. There's a lot of variables I guess?


----------



## banonea

unit28 said:


> Both the GFS and
> ECMWF show a TROWAL developing which could easily produce snowfall
> rates around 2 inches per hour. Areas that get snow from both of
> these features could pick up over 12+, but this will be a relatively
> small area compared to the overall snow band
> 
> Hopefully not alot of area with over 12"


Watching the weather, they're saying it looks to track farther south than first thought, but there is still wiggle room.....


----------



## skorum03

NWS hourly showing around 10" for me as of now. Looks like a longggg storm


----------



## skorum03

That would be some heavy snow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

At least it's looking like to be a bit of a non-event Sunday night so everybody can enjoy the game.


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> At least it's looking like to be a bit of a non-event Sunday night so everybody can enjoy the game.


Ya appears to be more of an all day Monday deal


----------



## Snow-Vet

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> At least it's looking like to be a bit of a non-event Sunday night so everybody can enjoy the game.


It would be nice to plow a long shift after a win listening to KFAN/1500 ESPN, if we lose it's strictly music in my truck! Skol.


----------



## banonea

Kttc has me at 3”-6” with the heaviest just north of me. I believe that was the European module........


----------



## TKLAWN

We’re screwed!
Lol!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN said:


> We're screwed!
> Lol!


That'll change!!


----------



## unit28

1.8" precip...oh boy


----------



## Greenery

Dear snow gods, please send this coming winter storm crap to Iowa. Thank you.


----------



## unit28

Thinking gfs took out 80% of precip


----------



## NorthernProServ

unit28 said:


> Thinking gfs took out 80% of precip


My totals just went way up..... what do you see


----------



## NorthernProServ

.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ said:


> My totals just went way up..... what do you see


No idea what Unit sees. NWS updated the hourly after the Euro came out. I don't have access to it, so it must have shifted 20-30 miles north.

NAM shifted south by 30-50 miles.

New GFS run is out within the hour.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Up to 16" for down here per NWS


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Latest GFS, coincides with the NAM. However the Euro drifted upwards a hair.

NWS is going with the Euro, that's why you see your hourlies have risen.


----------



## unit28

Going to have to snow 2" an hour for. 5 hours past 12 pm Monday to get a foot at Cambridge on gfs


----------



## snowman55

It's still 24+ hours out but every time I look the hourlys have gone up now looking at 11-18" 

Been. While since we plowed 18" whole different process than scraping an inch or 2.

Let the stories begin


----------



## Chubby4Tubby

Frankie told you so
6 to 12 easy


----------



## Polarismalibu

snowman55 said:


> It's still 24+ hours out but every time I look the hourlys have gone up now looking at 11-18"
> 
> Been. While since we plowed 18" whole different process than scraping an inch or 2.
> 
> Let the stories begin


That dose not sound fun


----------



## snowman55

6-12 is one thing 12-18 is a whole other animal.

400 hours of shoveling becomes 1000,s
God do I hate shoveling.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Channel 4 has some of you in 16"-24"


----------



## snowman55

I guess it's what we do.
Actually looking forward to the challenge.

Who says you can't plow 2 feet of snow with an avalanche?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well, I guess throw all the worry out the window.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The GFS this morning

NWS dropped me from 7.4" last nite when I went to bed to 3.4" total.

Weather Underground is even less at 2" total.

The GFS shows I may be missed completely.


----------



## unit28




----------



## unit28

Going back to mayo Tuesday...

Have shovel, will travel


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

unit28 said:


> Going back to mayo Tuesday...
> 
> Have shovel, will travel


Best of luck at mayo


----------



## banonea

unit28 said:


> Going back to mayo Tuesday...
> 
> Have shovel, will travel


If you need anything while in town, let me know......


----------



## banonea

I am going to assume everything shifted south.....


----------



## MNPLOWCO

banonea said:


> I am going to assume everything shifted south.....


Yes, and it is all focused on your house.
Have your roof rake ready


----------



## banonea

MNPLOWCO said:


> Yes, and it is all focused on your house.
> Have your roof rake ready


I got a 10/12 roof pitch


----------



## mn-bob




----------



## Polarismalibu

Only bad thing I see about this going south of me is my one aborting employee blowing up my phone waking me up telling me how the weather people are such "dumb cafes" Idiot.

Good luck to you guys in the south


----------



## banonea

Private


Polarismalibu said:


> Only bad thing I see about this going south of me is my one aborting employee blowing up my phone waking me up telling me how the weather people are such "dumb cafes" Idiot.
> 
> Good luck to you guys in the south


We will do what we always do........
the saving grace for us is it is a daytime storm so all a person can really do is keep things open till stuff closes and night hits, then clean it up..... lot of courtesy pushes.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

banonea said:


> Private
> 
> We will do what we always do........
> the saving grace for us is it is a daytime storm so all a person can really do is keep things open till stuff closes and night hits, then clean it up..... lot of courtesy pushes.


Courtesy pushes? I bill for aisles and docks during an event


----------



## banonea

NICHOLS LANDSCA said:


> Courtesy pushes? I bill for aisles and docks during an event


I bill for Courtesy pushes as well, just less than a full push


----------



## Camden

unit28 said:


> Going back to mayo Tuesday...
> 
> Have shovel, will travel


Hey Unit - Not sure what's ailing you but I hope things go well at the Mayo. You're in good hands down there.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Sure looks like alot of moisture coming up from Iowa


----------



## Chubby4Tubby

It's coming..... SNOWNOMI!! #BEPREPARED


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Chubby4Tubby said:


> It's coming..... SNOWNOMI!! #BEPREPARED


 Are you Drama Dahl? Every post is snowpocolipse and # everything


----------



## Bill1090

NICHOLS LANDSCA said:


> Are you Drama Dahl? Every post is snowpocolipse and # everything


I'm telling you it's Frankie!


----------



## Bill1090

Don't think the Vikes can pull this one off.


----------



## banonea

Bill1090 said:


> Don't think the Vikes can pull this one off.


My wife is pissed.......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Schools are canceled already


----------



## Chubby4Tubby

NICHOLS LANDSCA said:


> Are you Drama Dahl? Every post is snowpocolipse and # everything


Hey Josh, get over it! My GPS and ATTM are not looking good... 5 to 9 for sure. Dave is my friend, Frankie is my brother..... get over it, quit being a jerk. i only try to help my friends, no help for you.


----------



## banonea

Time to get some rest, tomorrow we go to war with mother nature. If you got to be out, be safe.......


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Well....at least we have a place to push this snow due to all the melting earlier. Be safe gentleman.


----------



## ringahding1

MNPLOWCO said:


> Well....at least we have a place to push this snow due to all the melting earlier. Be safe gentleman.


No doubt! You stay safe as well!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Have about an inch and a half already


----------



## MNPLOWCO

jimslawnsnow said:


> Have about an inch and a half already


So you're already rolling. Good luck.


----------



## Bill1090

I have rain. Lots of rain.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Tiny flakes are starting. Minnetonka 101 and 7.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Heavy wet crap. I can squeeze water out of the snow


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Lots of private businesses are closing today


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

jimslawnsnow said:


> Heavy wet crap. I can squeeze water out of the snow


That sounds wonderful, I can hardly wait


----------



## MNPLOWCO

jimslawnsnow said:


> Heavy wet crap. I can squeeze water out of the snow


That wet stuff is always hard on the equipment. And the back, and the grass edges.


----------



## skorum03

Nothing here yet. We've been riding the edge of the storm on radar for almost 3 hours now.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Snow showers here.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Here come the calls. 2 unknown so far Looking for plowing tonight and what my rates are. And can I get them done by this evening. Sheeesh.


----------



## snowman55

double rates.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Just called one back. She said she would get back to me. 750,000 home three stall garage wide drive, not to long. 10" snow coming and she wants me to be "on call" only. Just to see i offered 35.00 per plow. Because she's just a block away from a current client. She'll call me back in a while. Hahahahaha. Yaaaa I'm waiting all day with anticipation. People......


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Looks worse outside that it is here. One solid inch in Minnetonka at 7 and 101


----------



## IDST

It's pretty slippery under the snow. Probably going to go do a few drive lanes pretty soon.


----------



## ringahding1

One inch Stillwater in one hour


----------



## NorthernProServ

..........


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Just got done with an hour and a half of
Commercial drive lanes. I left with a solid 1 inch on the ground and I returned to base with a solid 2 inches on the ground at this time. Minnetonka 7 & 101


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It is snowing.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Now 2.5. now I'm getting calls from people who ask me when I'm going to come out to do their driveway. It's still 5 to 6 hours till ending at best. I think they want to get plowed every inch on the inch. Not


----------



## NorthernProServ

MNPLOWCO said:


> Now 2.5. now I'm getting calls from people who ask me when I'm going to come out to do their driveway. It's still 5 to 6 hours till ending at best. I think they want to get plowed every inch on the inch. Not


This is why I don't do driveways anymore.......


----------



## MNPLOWCO

I read ya! And amazingly the only people that are calling are 60 days past due on their monthly plow bills ...... hmmmm.


----------



## wizardsr

NorthernProServ said:


> This is why I don't do driveways anymore.......


Ditto! I have enough headaches with apartment managers!



MNPLOWCO said:


> I read ya! And amazingly the only people that are calling are 60 days past due on their monthly plow bills ...... hmmmm.


Tell them to get stuffed! I pull them off the route at 15 days. No excuse to not pay your bill for plowing. If you can't afford it, do it yourself!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Walk ups and call ins are 100 minimum with this snow if we can fit them in. This is residential


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> It is snowing.


We'll be at 4 before midnight at this rate


----------



## TKLAWN

unit28 said:


> View attachment 176883
> 
> 
> We'll be at 4 before midnight at this rate


Huh??


----------



## unit28

TKLAWN said:


> Huh??


I'm having to over guess attm......

SPECIAL MESSAGE: 
*The Federal Government is currently shutdown. NOAA.gov and most associated websites are unavailable. This site will remain available, however, it will not be updated and we will not be able to respond to inquiries until appropriations are enacted. Visit Commerce.gov t*

LOL


----------



## banonea

Over 10 in of wet heavy s***.......


----------



## mnlefty

Glad I don’t do this cafe anymore... my own driveway was/is enough now. In just over an hour 2:45-4:00 I had almost 3” fall, with a little thunder mixed in. Worst I’ve seen since the Domebuster in 2010. I’m out of untouched ground to get a good measurement but it was around 10” at 6:00 and there’s probably 2 more out there now.


----------



## andersman02

At least 10" in Burnsville, residentials done once earlier, going out again shortly. Shoveling residentials tomorrow.


----------



## veggin psd

Ass deep on a buck fawn


----------



## banonea

well that sucked........finally done


----------



## unit28

At mayo..
Left at 430am
Got behind a stuck 2wd pickup on hwy 52 on-ramp...
That was fun


----------



## snowman55

Anyone with a dump trailer or at least a 4500 want to haul snow tonite?


Starting at 10 pm in Bloomington.

Taking a nap so message me and I'll call when I wake up.


----------



## banonea

How's a nice 45-minute nap.....


----------



## MNPLOWCO

I'm done. 30 hours. I've got the shakes.


----------



## Greenery

MNPLOWCO said:


> I'm done. 30 hours. I've got the shakes.


Got me beat. Pulled in at 23 hrs. Deciding now if I go stack stuff tonight or wait until tomorrow night.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

MNPLOWCO said:


> I'm done. 30 hours. I've got the shakes.


37 hours here. I think... since Monday morning non stop. Still have a church and some at another lot. 6 ft drifts and 6ft city plow sludge in drives


----------



## MNPLOWCO

This weather event was NOT a bust!! The Mets got this one right. Now the bobcat work begins... Blow backs.


----------



## unit28

Anyone need a 16' trailer


----------



## TKLAWN

I see Jim got the golden shovel 17 inches holy ****!
I thought 13 here was plenty.


----------



## banonea

Time for another Funtastic filled evening in the skid loader........


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea said:


> Time for another Funtastic filled evening in the skid loader........


Been going since 10 this am. Just heading home now. Still have my own to do. 48 hours of work time for this storm


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow said:


> Been going since 10 this am. Just heading home now. Still have my own to do. 48 hours of work time for this storm


Yeah that's about how much we had into it. I was able to get some rest and now I'm out trying to fix some sidewalks that I screwed up. I think this one's going to cost me about $200 just involve salt just to get them down to concrete


----------



## IDST

Well I made it 60 hours with a half hour cat nap in the truck while the guys started on a storage facility. that 60 counts the 6 hours of prep at the shop before we started pushing. 276 phone calls from Monday night 18:00 to Tuesday night 18:00. It would take way to long to count the other hours. 

I just wish some of the customers could understand a little better how much more work is involved with 8-12 inches of snow in a 24 hour period. We pile it where we can then we have been moving it the last few days. Still have a day or two worth of blowing piles etc.


----------



## banonea

IDST said:


> Well I made it 60 hours with a half hour cat nap in the truck while the guys started on a storage facility. that 60 counts the 6 hours of prep at the shop before we started pushing. 276 phone calls from Monday night 18:00 to Tuesday night 18:00. It would take way to long to count the other hours.
> 
> I just wish some of the customers could understand a little better how much more work is involved with 8-12 inches of snow in a 24 hour period. We pile it where we can then we have been moving it the last few days. Still have a day or two worth of blowing piles etc.


I agree. Also that fact that the snow was blue from the amount of water......


----------



## IDST

I've got two loaders, two dump trucks, two tractor blowers, and a skid blower of any body needs piles blown out moved


----------



## andersman02

Hope everyone stayed safe out there. Everything went off without issue luckily. 3 residential visits with the last one taking care of sidewalks. probably only about 20 calls in, 1 complaint. Only hiccup was I backed into some rocks during the blizzard part and dented my bumper. damn


----------



## Drakeslayer

IDST said:


> Well I made it 60 hours with a half hour cat nap in the truck while the guys started on a storage facility. that 60 counts the 6 hours of prep at the shop before we started pushing. 276 phone calls from Monday night 18:00 to Tuesday night 18:00. It would take way to long to count the other hours.
> 
> I just wish some of the customers could understand a little better how much more work is involved with 8-12 inches of snow in a 24 hour period. We pile it where we can then we have been moving it the last few days. Still have a day or two worth of blowing piles etc.


The lady in Long Lake didn't look to happy yesterday afternoon. Lol


----------



## ringahding1

MNPLOWCO said:


> I'm done. 30 hours. I've got the shakes.


We grindin' out 17 hours in the 2 days & another 25 hours of push backs...haha


----------



## ringahding1

banonea said:


> I agree. Also that fact that the snow was blue from the amount of water......


This is true, I actually noticed that as well....


----------



## IDST

Drakeslayer said:


> The lady in Long Lake didn't look to happy yesterday afternoon. Lol


I don't know what the hell was going on out there. Still don't. 
All I know is we don't move trailers! All though we ended up moving the damn thing!


----------



## Drakeslayer

IDST said:


> I don't know what the hell was going on out there. Still don't.
> All I know is we don't move trailers! All though we ended up moving the damn thing!


I watched it live from my office. I will pm soon.


----------



## IDST

Drakeslayer said:


> I watched it live from my office. I will pm soon.


Thanks.


----------



## snowman55

let us in on the story


----------



## IDST

snowman55 said:


> let us in on the story


 I'm sure its a good one with the one knothead that was out there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55 said:


> let us in on the story


Drake was watching IDST's guy at a spot. IDST's guy gets ready to leave, doesn't see gal at said spot trying to flag him down.

Drake can see gal outside, on the phone, flailing her arms like she is frustrated about something.


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Drake was watching IDST's guy at a spot. IDST's guy gets ready to leave, doesn't see gal at said spot trying to flag him down.
> 
> Drake can see gal outside, on the phone, flailing her arms like she is frustrated about something.


Pretty good recap. You left out the part where guy in Bobcat talked to one of the tenants for a half hour instead of plowing.


----------



## IDST

Drakeslayer said:


> Pretty good recap. You left out the part where guy in Bobcat talked to one of the tenants for a half hour instead of plowing.


Please don't exaggerate. lol it was 14 minutes. All my equipment is GPS.


----------



## Snow-Vet

Ooofta, 34 hour shift initially, then another 20 since, plus bobcat today. I've prepaid for a business Ice fishing trip for my guys this week, just heard channel 5 (Terrorists) say maybe 1-2" Tuesday/Wednesday. Anyone taking them seriously?


----------



## snowman55

Sure fire way to get snow.....
Prepay for a vacation.

Thank you sir.


----------



## Snow-Vet

snowman55 said:


> Sure fire way to get snow.....
> Prepay for a vacation.
> 
> Thank you sir.


Jinx for sure, but they require half down.


----------



## ringahding1

Snow-Vet said:


> Ooofta, 34 hour shift initially, then another 20 since, plus bobcat today. I've prepaid for a business Ice fishing trip for my guys this week, just heard channel 5 (Terrorists) say maybe 1-2" Tuesday/Wednesday. Anyone taking them seriously?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55 said:


> Sure fire way to get snow.....
> Prepay for a vacation.
> 
> Thank you sir.


That, and putting equipment in the shop that has warranty that "they might be able to look at next week".


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> That, and putting equipment in the shop that has warranty that "they might be able to look at next week".


That's what I like about my deere dealer. They take business owners stuff ahead of anyone else. Apple ford does the same


----------



## Snow-Vet

ringahding1 said:


> View attachment 177170


I'm assuming that's 95% related to Saturday's potential Snow. We're up only Wednesday through Friday.


----------



## unit28

Turkey meatballs carrots rice 
fish sauce peppers pickled onions
sweet chili sauce

多数民众赞成什么了......


----------



## banonea

got to love $9000.00 in extra billing for the month.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow said:


> That's what I like about my deere dealer. They take business owners stuff ahead of anyone else. Apple ford does the same





jimslawnsnow said:


> That's what I like about my deere dealer. They take business owners stuff ahead of anyone else. Apple ford does the same


My Deere dealer said they are shutting down the shop on Thursday for John Deere Days.

They think they MIGHT have time to look at it this week, but if they have to order parts (which they always do) it will for sure be sometime next week before it's fixed.

They don't have anything for me to use in the meantime, even though they still have the Kubota I traded in 2 years ago. You would think I could take that while mine is in the shop. I would even pay rental if I had to.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> My Deere dealer said they are shutting down the shop on Thursday for John Deere Days.
> 
> They think they MIGHT have time to look at it this week, but if they have to order parts (which they always do) it will for sure be sometime next week before it's fixed.
> 
> They don't have anything for me to use in the meantime, even though they still have the Kubota I traded in 2 years ago. You would think I could take that while mine is in the shop. I would even pay rental if I had to.


Sounds like a crap dealer. Mine still works right up til they have events going on, but then again mine doesn't have day events let alone a 2 day event. And they try to give me something or rent me something if needed.

A different deere dealer even let me use a blower because they didn't have a cutting edge in stock last winter.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I went back to the Kubota dealer and they are letting me use an M7060 for my stacking at a rate of $20 per engine hour.

I will most likely be trading this Deere in when I get it back, the shop pissed me off so much.


----------



## ringahding1

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> I went back to the Kubota dealer and they are letting me use an M7060 for my stacking at a rate of $20 per engine hour.
> 
> I will most likely be trading this Deere in when I get it back, the shop pissed me off so much.


I am looking at a Kubota Next year. My friend in Woodbury has one with the Norman Snow Blower and loves it for residential snow --- I want the push aspect though.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Anyone use this site? I like it. (Weather related).

https://www.ventusky.com

Put in your location and get a good representation of temps, winds, snow cover, presip. Etc.


----------



## snowman55

looking for a snow dump in west metro Wayzata area.

1 small site worth of snow.


----------



## Drakeslayer

snowman55 said:


> looking for a snow dump in west metro Wayzata area.
> 
> 1 small site worth of snow.


How many yards?


----------



## snowman55

Don't know haven't seen the site but guessing 150 ISH.


----------



## Drakeslayer

snowman55 said:


> Don't know haven't seen the site but guessing 150 ISH.


Too much for my spot in long lake.


----------



## snowman55

Thanks anyhow.

Wayzata cops kicked us off site said we can only operate from 8 am to 6 pm. Wtf? Day time hauling sucks


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Going to be a bunch of surprised people I think. Got an inch in an hour in **** rapids


----------



## ringahding1

NICHOLS LANDSCA said:


> Going to be a bunch of surprised people I think. Got an inch in an hour in **** rapids


I am surprised....We have an inch already....So much for the "Less than 1/2"" forecasted


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

ringahding1 said:


> I am surprised....We have an inch already....So much for the "Less than 1/2"" forecasted


Got up at 2andthere was barely a dusting, at 3 there's an inch and it's done


----------



## TKLAWN

2+ here in an hour


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Minnetonka at Williston and 7 
1.5
Hopkins main Street 1.5


----------



## ringahding1

That was fun! Guys surprisingly on point and all came in ready to work. 1.5" Stillwater.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

1 1/2 hours to go!! Full pull!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Stupid.


----------



## andersman02

definately surprised me. got commercials done just barely before openning


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Stupid what?


----------



## NorthernProServ

andersman02 said:


> definately surprised me. got commercials done just barely before openning


Took us til about 9am, only had 1 place call wondering why they are not plowed yet. Its a Church, I told them we are 10 mins away and explaining to them the timing of the snow, they hung up the phone on me....go figure.


----------



## unit28

Oh boy......


----------



## ringahding1

NorthernProServ said:


> Took us til about 9am, only had 1 place call wondering why they are not plowed yet. Its a Church, I told them we are 10 mins away and explaining to them the timing of the snow, they hung up the phone on me....go figure.


I thought maybe one of ours would have called as well, must have smart customers. They realized the timing is all I can figure.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

unit28 said:


> Oh boy......


I know....crazy isn't it?


----------



## banonea

unit28 said:


> Oh boy......


You make me nervous when you do that......


----------



## Greenery

It's not looking good outside. It's adding up quick.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Greenery said:


> It's not looking good outside. It's adding up quick.


F Me....so much for going out for a few touch ups.


----------



## Greenery

It lightened up quite a bit. Measured about an inch in some spots in the driveway and about a 1/2 inch in the road which was dry.


----------



## NorthernProServ

About 1" on the nose here


----------



## Bill1090

So is this band all that's gonna happen tonight?


----------



## CityGuy

1-2 here at home. Serious drifting starting.


----------



## NorthernProServ

CityGuy said:


> 1-2 here at home. Serious drifting starting.


I can hear the wind cranking up outside....


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Solid 1/2" here now the wind is cranking up.


----------



## wizardsr

Hard to tell what this band gave us, it's blown around so much that open areas are clear, close to the building has 6"+... Glad I held off on some of the commercial cleanups!

Only had one whiner this morning. I shut him up by sending him a picture of the ruler in his parking lot showing 1.25", and he has a 1.5" trigger. What's funny is that I wasn't going to charge extra for the big dumping last week (8"+ clause in their seasonal contract), but I think I will now...


----------



## snowman55

It's the business we chose, right.

Roads weren't even plowed yet why isn't my lot done by 6 am.

Last week the airport couldn't do it, mn dot couldn't do it, City and county' s couldn't do but section 8 housing units complaining and irrate because they aren't spotless.

I really enjoy my job but I think next year I am getting rid of the 30-40% of customers who cause 90% of the headaches if that means downsizing so be it. You guys are welcome to them. pm me all I'll hand over the contracts.

I'll go hunting and fishing instead.


----------



## Greenery

Just a dusting in EP


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Barely a dusting in Minnetonka, E.P., Hopkins. Not worth waking up for.


----------



## CityGuy

Wearing out the cutting edges with these 1-2 in storms. Underbody and wing number 2 this year.


----------



## banonea

Weather channel has snow on Friday Saturday and Sunday. No totals yet.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

CityGuy said:


> Wearing out the cutting edges with these 1-2 in storms. Underbody and wing number 2 this year.


Oh boy.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Oh boy.


I knew it! Just like Superman and Clark Kent. You never see lawnmower man and unit together! They're the same person! Mystery solved!


----------



## andersman02

ringahding1 said:


> I thought maybe one of ours would have called as well, must have smart customers. They realized the timing is all I can figure.


 Luckily, the 2 churches we do do not have anything untill weds night and sunday morning. Before signing them up I explained they get top priority on these days and at the end of the list for any other time except christmas etc..They could care less,as long as things are clear for those days.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Guess I have to skip the family fishing trip this weekend for a half inch of snow. How dumb


----------



## Snow Captain

What kind of strobe can I get to put on 2017 F-350? Had a magnetic one, doesn't work so well with the aluminum body.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Snow Captain said:


> What kind of strobe can I get to put on 2017 F-350? Had a magnetic one, doesn't work so well with the aluminum body.


Backrack or they make a bracket that mounts behind the third brake light for magnetic bars.


----------



## snowman55

Polarismalibu said:


> Guess I have to skip the family fishing trip this weekend for a half inch of snow. How dumb


Thank you. Keep planning trips. Preferably with deposits.


----------



## Polarismalibu

snowman55 said:


> Thank you. Keep planning trips. Preferably with deposits.


There is no deposit when you own the ice house


----------



## Bluethumb

Snow Captain said:


> What kind of strobe can I get to put on 2017 F-350? Had a magnetic one, doesn't work so well with the aluminum body.


http://www.larsonelectronics.com/p-...Ibl6nKDyi5y6Xs7UWFdlJSw_Lp3zMXLBoCucIQAvD_BwE


----------



## NorthernProServ

Polarismalibu said:


> Guess I have to skip the family fishing trip this weekend for a half inch of snow. How dumb


 Does 2" Friday night make you feel better?
Where did this come from...
AVIATION...(For the 00Z TAFS through 00Z Friday evening)
Issued at 554 PM CST Thu Feb 1 2018

Only concern this period is whether or not we see snow Friday
afternoon as strong warm advection develops, along with potential
for the development of MVFR cigs with this warm advection. The
degree of forcing we see in terms of isentropic lift and
frontogenesis is pretty impressive and coincides with a deep
dendritic growth zone. Result, is this could be a rather healthy 2
or 3 hour burst of snow during the afternoon/evening. Only
limiting factor is the moisture depth isn`t the greatest, that
arrives Saturday. For now, put in a 3sm -sn mention at MKT/RWF and
Twin Cities TAFs as this is where the NAM is showing the
strongest forcing going. There is potential that conditions could
be considerably worse than this if the snow materializes.

KMSP...If we see snow Friday, it will come during the main evening
push. Worst case scenario with this wave is 2" of snow in about a
3 hour period. Given timing though, that could really slow down
volume numbers for MSP as traffic for the Super Bowl starts really
ramping up. Something to keep a close eye on.


----------



## IDST

Finally got some sleep. Got home at 4 yesterday afternoon and laid on the bed to relax and watch some tv. Fell asleep and didn't wake up till 3! Then back to work to clean up some drifts and snow coming off some roofs.
It's cold this morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

IDST said:


> Finally got some sleep. Got home at 4 yesterday afternoon and laid on the bed to relax and watch some tv. Fell asleep and didn't wake up till 3! Then back to work to clean up some drifts and snow coming off some roofs.
> It's cold this morning.


I did the same but sep shift everything back an hour. I got comfortable on the bed to watch some TV at 5 last evening, waiting for the family to order pizza. Didn't wake up till 4:30 this morning. Now I'm running around getting everything ready for the snow this weekend.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> I did the same but sep shift everything back an hour. I got comfortable on the bed to watch some TV at 5 last evening, waiting for the family to order pizza. Didn't wake up till 4:30 this morning. Now I'm running around getting everything ready for the snow this weekend.


About the do the same thing here. Doesn't look like we are getting much, but better safe than sorry......


----------



## NorthernProServ

View attachment 177413


----------



## NorthernProServ

EXT, new this fall. Looks like a bad weld, completely let go.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ said:


> EXT, new this fall. Looks like a bad weld, completely let go.


Seeing more and more bad welds from all companies lately. John Deere is the worst


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Gotta love " why is my bill so high" calls after sending out invoices from a 17" snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ said:


> EXT, new this fall. Looks like a bad weld, completely let go.


I've gone through both sets of hoses on both wingwing cylinders of mine twice.

I'm just trying to get through winter and then sell it.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ said:


> EXT, new this fall. Looks like a bad weld, completely let go.


Was that the angle stops?


----------



## Hms maintenance

Hey guys, can some one pls help me bid this? Its for next season. I'm looking to make a switch from fully res to commercial as well. I have a truck with plow, a snow blower. Thanks!

17 unit HOA

https://ibb.co/gO1xYm


----------



## banonea

Got my trip spring fixed. Had to make a entire new bracket because the other one was ground off.......


----------



## NorthernProServ

cbservicesllc said:


> Was that the angle stops?


 Yes....


----------



## jonniesmooth

banonea said:


> Got my trip spring fixed. Had to make a entire new bracket because the other one was ground off.......


My return spring mounts had fatigued, fixed those up and put on some new headlights.


----------



## banonea

jonniesmooth said:


> My return spring mounts had fatigued, fixed those up and put on some new headlights.
> View attachment 177460
> View attachment 177461
> View attachment 177462
> View attachment 177463
> View attachment 177464


Love it. Always like to see guys repairs they do themselves vs going to a shop.....


----------



## jonniesmooth

banonea said:


> Love it. Always like to see guys repairs they do themselves vs going to a shop.....


I always seem to have more time, than money. LOL!


----------



## banonea

jonniesmooth said:


> I always seem to have more time, than money. LOL!


Not sure how long you have been doing this, but in th long run, you will have more money spending the time fixing things yourself.....


----------



## Bluethumb

banonea said:


> Not sure how long you have been doing this, but in th long run, you will have more money spending the time fixing things yourself.....


I agree 100%. Knowing how to fix your equipment will save $$$$.


----------



## CityGuy

It's here. .....


----------



## jonniesmooth

Bluethumb said:


> I agree 100%. Knowing how to fix your equipment will save $$$$.


22 years. I'm not a welder or machinist, and my work may look like a farmer did it.
I'd wear that badge with pride, some of the smartest, hard working people I know are farmers. I hold them in the highest regard.

Takin' it easy today, waiting for the snow to stop. Plan to start the route at 3 pm, hopefully the clean up guy can work today too, when he's done with his day job at 6:30.


----------



## banonea

jonniesmooth said:


> 22 years. I'm not a welder or machinist, and my work may look like a farmer did it.
> I'd wear that badge with pride, some of the smartest, hard working people I know are farmers. I hold them in the highest regard.
> 
> Takin' it easy today, waiting for the snow to stop. Plan to start the route at 3 pm, hopefully the clean up guy can work today too, when he's done with his day job at 6:30.


I am far from a pro at most things. I tell people I am a jack of all trades, master of none. a good chunk of my equipment is well over 10 years old and some i have had since the start, but with regular maintenance it still dose the job.......


----------



## snowman55

3 events in a week.
Could turn out to be a good season yet.

Not to many horror stories from lawnmower so I'll share some from12+ storm.

Guy backed trailer into my own truck in my lot. Need new door

Guy took a truck home without telling anyone didn't know where it was for 2 days.

Plow controller

8 hoses plows. skids. loaders

2 Cracked skid buckets

Tranny line

Overheated truck ran it until radiator blew

Plow relay

Salt truck rear ended on 35 e -- spreader totaled

Chute fell off skid blower major weld repair.

Shattered poly skin on my snoway.

Numerous lights and plugs.

2 bent rims on skid lost the bead.

I don't want to think about it anymore.
I"LL take 8 x 2" storms over that anyday.


----------



## snowman55

banonea said:


> I am far from a pro at most things. I tell people I am a jack of all trades, master of none. a good chunk of my equipment is well over 10 years old and some i have had since the start, but with regular maintenance it still dose the job.......


I still have my 1 st skid 25 years old.New Holland 785.
It still sees occasional use and still moves snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55 said:


> 3 events in a week.
> Could turn out to be a good season yet.
> 
> Not to many horror stories from lawnmower so I'll share some from12+ storm.
> 
> Guy backed trailer into my own truck in my lot. Need new door
> 
> Guy took a truck home without telling anyone didn't know where it was for 2 days.
> 
> Plow controller
> 
> 8 hoses plows. skids. loaders
> 
> 2 Cracked skid buckets
> 
> Tranny line
> 
> Overheated truck ran it until radiator blew
> 
> Plow relay
> 
> Salt truck rear ended on 35 e -- spreader totaled
> 
> Chute fell off skid blower major weld repair.
> 
> Shattered poly skin on my snoway.
> 
> Numerous lights and plugs.
> 
> 2 bent rims on skid lost the bead.
> 
> I don't want to think about it anymore.
> I"LL take 8 x 2" storms over that anyday.


Seems like half the time the extra money made from hauling and stacking, just covers the extra expenses that were caused from all the stuff that went wrong.


----------



## snowman55

That is the case with big snows.

This week will be more profitable with less headaches and work than last week.

Very few guys really know how to deal with big snow. It's a whole other animal.


----------



## EWSplow

Are you seeing any accumulation in southern Minnesota today?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

snowman55 said:


> That is the case with big snows.
> 
> This week will be more profitable with less headaches and work than last week.
> 
> Very few guys really know how to deal with big snow. It's a whole other animal.


Even if you are equipped and ready for big snows it still doesn't mean stuff won't break and people won't run into you


----------



## jimslawnsnow

EWSplow said:


> Are you seeing any accumulation in southern Minnesota today?


Not really. Sun was out up until a few minutes ago


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55 said:


> That is the case with big snows.
> 
> This week will be more profitable with less headaches and work than last week.
> 
> Very few guys really know how to deal with big snow. It's a whole other animal.


Right, even when you hit the triggers for top limits on seasonal accounts, half the time it isn't enough to make up for the repairs, fuel, added expenses it took to get to that Mark.


----------



## jonniesmooth

banonea said:


> I am far from a pro at most things. I tell people I am a jack of all trades, master of none. a good chunk of my equipment is well over 10 years old and some i have had since the start, but with regular maintenance it still dose the job.......


One of my subs asked me last year if I was going to upgrade tractors.
I told him, " My tractors are plenty good to sit around and collect dust".
Glad I have them when it does snow.
But, I'm more happy every month that I don't have to make a payment on anything.
I'm looking to buy my own shop, so I don't have to rent.


----------



## Polarismalibu

Stay off 94 between 101 and 610. Parking lot


----------



## MNPLOWCO

1 inch measured. Minnetonka at 7 and 101.


----------



## Snow-Vet

2" plus in most places already...


----------



## veggin psd

2" and coming down good
Rolling crews at 4am Sunday on Residential & retail with industrial/commercial to follow


----------



## EWSplow

Thanks guys. It looks like most of that is north of us, but always good to know what's coming.


----------



## banonea

EWSplow said:


> Are you seeing any accumulation in southern Minnesota today?


We have less than a inch in Rochester


----------



## Snow-Vet

Thinking about heading out about 4:00 with all crews. Not sure about that passing through snow from 8-10 tonight...


----------



## EWSplow

banonea said:


> We have less than a inch in Rochester


I hate this waiting game. I'm seeing stuff on radar, but doesn't seem to be hitting the ground.


----------



## banonea

EWSplow said:


> I hate this waiting game. I'm seeing stuff on radar, but doesn't seem to be hitting the ground.


Works for me........


----------



## MNPLOWCO

1.5 inches measured. Minnetonka at 7 and 101. Full plow for me. Out the door we go.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Stopped here about 15-20 ago. Honest 1.5"


----------



## EWSplow

I wish we had that 1.5", but I wouldn't wish the extra super bowl traffic, etc on anyone.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Headed to Uptown, east side of downtown, hopefully everybody stays out of my way.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Headed to Uptown, east side of downtown, hopefully everybody stays out of my way.


Doubtful


----------



## Greenery

It'd be nice if it quit snowing


----------



## Greenery

And blowing...


----------



## banonea

We probably got about an inch maybe an inch and a quarter hereperiod when started picking up and it's blowing around like crazy


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea said:


> We probably got about an inch maybe an inch and a quarter hereperiod when started picking up and it's blowing around like crazy


I'm guessing maybe a half inch this way. Where there's no wind block there is no snow. Minor accumulation elsewhere. Not starting til later on. 6ish or. Crazy wind


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow said:


> I'm guessing maybe a half inch this way. Where there's no wind block there is no snow. Minor accumulation elsewhere. Not starting til later on. 6ish or. Crazy wind


We are just about finished up. Got all the plowing done and my sidewalk crew has three locations left. One of them being one of our bigger accounts


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Done. Light and fluffy snow but that wind is getting chilly! Full pull completed. Good night....or morning I guess.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Stupid.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Stupid.


x2


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea said:


> We are just about finished up. Got all the plowing done and my sidewalk crew has three locations left. One of them being one of our bigger accounts


Nothing really to plow here. Some drives need it


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow said:


> Nothing really to plow here. Some drives need it


Going out right now to see how bad the drifting is.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OlsonBro..... Was that you last night?


----------



## jonniesmooth

We got about 3", was mostly done by 3pm yesterday, when I started plowing lots and my sidewalk guy went out. My tractor guy started about 7 pm. Finished up about 1:30 am.
Had some blowing/ drifting, will take thd tractor and broom out early Monday morning and clean up.


----------



## unit28

Have to wait for friday to see how much of this moves north


----------



## banonea

unit28 said:


> View attachment 177539
> 
> 
> Have to wait for friday to see how much of this moves north


That does not look good for me


----------



## Greenery

Bring it!


----------



## Greenery

Jeez the amount of salt on the roads is ridiculous. #saltdustclouds


----------



## CGLC

Looking to see if anyone has a left over /replaced 8'6 Western MVP cutting edge with a little life left on it. I custom ordered a couple of sets a month ago. There was some sort of delay so I'm just looking to get by for a storm or two. 


651.206.8456


----------



## unit28

Monday through Saturday

Accumulating snow is likely across southern Minnesota Monday. 1 to
3 inches are expected.

Another system will bring the risk of heavier accumulating snow
late Thursday into early Friday.


----------



## banonea

unit28 said:


> Monday through Saturday
> 
> Accumulating snow is likely across southern Minnesota Monday. 1 to
> 3 inches are expected.
> 
> Another system will bring the risk of heavier accumulating snow
> late Thursday into early Friday.


Well now isn't that special.......... :realmad::realmad::realmad::realmad:


----------



## Bill1090

Starting to really hate winter.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea said:


> That does not look good for me


Seems when they aim at the southern part of the state it moves north. When it aims at metro and north it moves south. Probably get a dusting here. Wouldn't mind 3" or 4" Snow fall. Just not 17" wet crap


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow said:


> Seems when they aim at the southern part of the state it moves north. When it aims at metro and north it moves south. Probably get a dusting here. Wouldn't mind 3" or 4" Snow fall. Just not 17" wet crap


I agree.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

snowman55 said:


> 3 events in a week.
> Could turn out to be a good season yet.
> 
> Not to many horror stories from lawnmower so I'll share some from12+ storm.
> 
> Guy backed trailer into my own truck in my lot. Need new door
> 
> Guy took a truck home without telling anyone didn't know where it was for 2 days.
> 
> Plow controller
> 
> 8 hoses plows. skids. loaders
> 
> 2 Cracked skid buckets
> 
> Tranny line
> 
> Overheated truck ran it until radiator blew
> 
> Plow relay
> 
> Salt truck rear ended on 35 e -- spreader totaled
> 
> Chute fell off skid blower major weld repair.
> 
> Shattered poly skin on my snoway.
> 
> Numerous lights and plugs.
> 
> 2 bent rims on skid lost the bead.
> 
> I don't want to think about it anymore.
> I"LL take 8 x 2" storms over that anyday.


No GPS on your trucks? I know where all mine are. Lots of cheap solutions out there! Thumbs Up


----------



## snowman55

Knowledge is power... Ignorance is bliss


----------



## unit28

https://t.co/BVmsQ7vMks

Snow total map


----------



## NorthernProServ

looks like a repeat of last Tuesday night.


----------



## Greenery

So what's the dealio? Is it going to be under or around an inch? Or a couple + inches?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wait, wait, wait and see.


----------



## wizardsr

Yeah, I love these "up to an inch" forecasts...


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

wizardsr said:


> Yeah, I love these "up to an inch" forecasts...


It really seems like they've given up


----------



## jimslawnsnow

The around an inch forecast yesterday turned into 3" on the north end of town and 1 1/2 on the south end . Talk about tight gradient


----------



## wizardsr

NICHOLS LANDSCA said:


> It really seems like they've given up


I would too if I had only gotten one storm right the whole year...



jimslawnsnow said:


> The around an inch forecast yesterday turned into 3" on the north end of town and 1 1/2 on the south end . Talk about tight gradient


Ok Novak...


----------



## jonniesmooth

We got about 1/2", so out I go with the broom. At least it's above 0, the heater in the tractor keeps up with that.


----------



## banonea

jonniesmooth said:


> We got about 1/2", so out I go with the broom. At least it's above 0, the heater in the tractor keeps up with that.


Just finished doing the last cutbacks that I needed to from the big storm. Got everything set ready to go for any major snow that we get now. Got lucky, front tire on my skid loader went flat right as I finished up my last account tonight


----------



## ringahding1

Measured 1/2"+ starting to wind down - Stillwater


----------



## Greenery

Half inch here. Drove through MG A little bit ago and looked to be about the same.


----------



## Greenery

Saw a dodge with a plow at the 35 split a hour+ ago. Probably lawnmowerdood


----------



## TKLAWN

Major dusting


----------



## Snow-Vet

3/4" in Ham Lake and **** Rapids. Still light snow that's not on radar falling. Damnit, I'm hoping not to have to get all of our 1"ers....


----------



## TKLAWN

banonea said:


> Just finished doing the last cutbacks that I needed to from the big storm. Got everything set ready to go for any major snow that we get now. Got lucky, front tire on my skid loader went flat right as I finished up my last account tonight


Cutbacks??


----------



## jimslawnsnow

1/2" down here


----------



## banonea

TKLAWN said:


> Cutbacks??


Stacking snow.....


----------



## MNPLOWCO

1/2 inch Minnetonka at 7 and Williston.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery said:


> Saw a dodge with a plow at the 35 split a hour+ ago. Probably lawnmowerdood


Where you going to Running Aces?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Where you going to Running Aces?


**** Were


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Where you going to Running Aces?


Just out for a late night drive.


----------



## Greenery

Pretty sure this is my last year plowing snow. Pretty sweet residential route in plymouth/maple grove. Send me a note if interested.

#Isn'tWorthTheHassleAndInconvenienceTo MeAnyLonger


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery said:


> Just out for a late night drive.


But you over on the North split not the South split? It very well could have been me.


----------



## ringahding1

Snow-Vet said:


> 3/4" in Ham Lake and **** Rapids. Still light snow that's not on radar falling. Damnit, I'm hoping not to have to get all of our 1"ers....


We did all of ours - Just was not gunna take any chances. It was a mess that is for sure.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We didn't do anything. Today it looks like it barely snowed


----------



## wizardsr

We salted everything and did commercial sidewalks yesterday morning. Rinse and repeat tomorrow morning?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

wizardsr said:


> We salted everything and did commercial sidewalks yesterday morning. Rinse and repeat tomorrow morning?


Don't look like it after the latest model run, nor the updated short term forecast.


----------



## Greenery

So did anywhere in the metro get any snow last night?


----------



## banonea

Greenery said:


> So did anywhere in the metro get any snow last night?


We did, in Rochester. Was out at 2:30 and there was less than a half an inch, got a call from one of my customers at 6:30 wondering if we were going to plow they had almost 2 in


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery said:


> So did anywhere in the metro get any snow last night?


It sounds like Chanhassen and South.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea said:


> We did, in Rochester. Was out at 2:30 and there was less than a half an inch, got a call from one of my customers at 6:30 wondering if we were going to plow they had almost 2 in


Most drives had an inch near the garage doors and around 3 further out by the street. Did a full run. City plows ran too


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> It sounds like Chanhassen and South.


Yeah I was down in Ep earlier and it looked like a light dusting. Most was melted off by the time I was down there.


----------



## banonea

wanted to get some opinions on this. I know nothing about JD

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/grd/d/2011-jd-x729-lawn-tractor/6419920891.html

this is the price breakdown I got from him....

For the tractor and 62" deck 6500
54" blower with elect spout tip 2600
52" broom w/pretty new bristles and bearings 1200
The quick hitch and long shaft 800
Heavy duty homemade cab 1200
3 bag bagger with power flow 1400
Total $13,700

Jim, do you by chance recognize this unit at all?


----------



## banonea

Also looking at tis one. it is a little older, but has all of the things I am looking for.....

https://rockford.craigslist.org/grd/d/john-deere-445-with-54-in/6422628776.html


----------



## jonniesmooth

banonea said:


> Also looking at tis one. it is a little older, but has all of the things I am looking for.....
> 
> https://rockford.craigslist.org/grd/d/john-deere-445-with-54-in/6422628776.html


Either of those seem reasonably priced for what they are.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea said:


> wanted to get some opinions on this. I know nothing about JD
> 
> https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/grd/d/2011-jd-x729-lawn-tractor/6419920891.html
> 
> this is the price breakdown I got from him....
> 
> For the tractor and 62" deck 6500
> 54" blower with elect spout tip 2600
> 52" broom w/pretty new bristles and bearings 1200
> The quick hitch and long shaft 800
> Heavy duty homemade cab 1200
> 3 bag bagger with power flow 1400
> Total $13,700
> 
> Jim, do you by chance recognize this unit at all?


Yup. I know who they are. It's over priced in my opinion.

The 445 is priced ok. It 2wd and will do alright on flat surfaces. Cab is flimsy. Make sure cam shaft is updated. Broom needs a piano hinge on front


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow said:


> Yup. I know who they are. It's over priced in my opinion.
> 
> The 445 is priced ok. It 2wd and will do alright on flat surfaces. Cab is flimsy. Make sure cam shaft is updated. Broom needs a piano hinge on front


Do you think the guy would deal a little.......


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow said:


> Yup. I know who they are. It's over priced in my opinion.
> 
> The 445 is priced ok. It 2wd and will do alright on flat surfaces. Cab is flimsy. Make sure cam shaft is updated. Broom needs a piano hinge on front


I am assuming he is commercial.......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea said:


> Do you think the guy would deal a little.......


I'm not sure. He always looks mad when I see him mowing. Yes he has a company.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

http://www.semaequip.com/equipments/2012-john-deere-1445_5726291

I'd look into something like this. This one could come down 2k.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

https://www.kibbleeq.com/used-equipment/e411255/john-deere-x485/

Here's cheap. High hours


----------



## cbservicesllc

snowman55 said:


> Knowledge is power... Ignorance is bliss


Great point Thumbs Up


----------



## banonea

banonea said:


> wanted to get some opinions on this. I know nothing about JD
> 
> https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/grd/d/2011-jd-x729-lawn-tractor/6419920891.html
> 
> this is the price breakdown I got from him....
> 
> For the tractor and 62" deck 6500
> 54" blower with elect spout tip 2600
> 52" broom w/pretty new bristles and bearings 1200
> The quick hitch and long shaft 800
> Heavy duty homemade cab 1200
> 3 bag bagger with power flow 1400
> Total $13,700
> 
> Jim, do you by chance recognize this unit at all?


Going to look at this one today. from my research, he is a little high on the tractor, but not bad. most of the other stuff is close. I am going to start at $8500.00 for everything, but the blower attachment is not a deal breaker for me because I got my other sidewalk machine and the skid blower. I am most interested in the brush, deck, bagger and cab. My intent is to use the mower on some properties that are very hilly.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea said:


> Going to look at this one today. from my research, he is a little high on the tractor, but not bad. most of the other stuff is close. I am going to start at $8500.00 for everything, but the blower attachment is not a deal breaker for me because I got my other sidewalk machine and the skid blower. I am most interested in the brush, deck, bagger and cab. My intent is to use the mower on some properties that are very hilly.....


I sold the older series before this with a good cab with all options, blower bagger almost brand new mower deck and mulch kit for 8k. I have a 7bu bagger still for that series.the all wheel steers are nice for getting around corner and right places. Just make sure to grease other wise the steering joints wear quick. And not get air in the hydro system for turning unless it's changed for this series. I went to look at the older series and it crab walked. Meaning the front and rear wheels turned at different times


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow said:


> I sold the older series before this with a good cab with all options, blower bagger almost brand new mower deck and mulch kit for 8k. I have a 7bu bagger still for that series.the all wheel steers are nice for getting around corner and right places. Just make sure to grease other wise the steering joints wear quick. And not get air in the hydro system for turning unless it's changed for this series. I went to look at the older series and it crab walked. Meaning the front and rear wheels turned at different times


Are you looking to sell a the bagger. You said it will fit that mower correct.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea said:


> Are you looking to sell a the bagger. You said it will fit that mower correct.


Bagger will fit. The power flow will not. I didn't see that one had a 62. Mine is for a 54.

By the way those 52 brooms are crap. They leave a trail of snow in the middle. The chain runs there so it doesn't have bristles. The 60 has bottles all the way as it's driven from the side not the middle


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow said:


> Bagger will fit. The power flow will not. I didn't see that one had a 62. Mine is for a 54.
> 
> By the way those 52 brooms are crap. They leave a trail of snow in the middle. The chain runs there so it doesn't have bristles. The 60 has bottles all the way as it's driven from the side not the middle


I think it will work for the issue I am having. The problem is I've got Certain sidewalks that are only 30 in wide and it takes forever to do them with walk behinds, that's why I'm looking at getting a broom


----------



## banonea

Pulled the trigger on this today. 2012 X729 4x4 quad steer with just under 1000 hours on it. got it with the brush, 62" deck, 3 bag Bagger with power flow assist, custom cab and rear hitch and 4 weights. the cab is steel with a wood sheeting and is removable.

Had a chance to try it out when I got it back and I am very happy with it. I am planning on using it for mowing as well. we have a few properties that our zero turns have issues holding hills.

I paid $10,700 for everything. I don't think I did too bad........Did I ?


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Looks like the brush unit did a nice job. The quad will be nice on the hills during the summer let alone the walkways with snow.


----------



## banonea

MNPLOWCO said:


> Looks like the brush unit did a nice job. The quad will be nice on the hills during the summer let alone the walkways with snow.


That was my thoughts


----------



## MNPLOWCO

I see the Fisher is still part of your gear. Background of photo. Pretty Hardy frame and moldboard.


----------



## banonea

MNPLOWCO said:


> I see the Fisher is still part of your gear. Background of photo. Pretty Hardy frame and moldboard.


That picture is one of the most solid plow that I own... LOL I believe that's the second truck that I put it on


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Ha! I had it on two trucks before that. Seems the trucks ware out before the plow.


----------



## banonea

MNPLOWCO said:


> Ha! I had it on two trucks before that. Seems the trucks ware out before the plow.


They do.,.....lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Before unit says it.....


Oh boy!


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Before unit says it.....
> 
> Oh boy!


What.......


----------



## Chubby4Tubby

Getch your heavy chevy pick em up trucks ready boys get the grease guns out, pick up a couple cans of PAM... we got a big sweeper coming sundee-mondee.... this is going to be a whopper, were looking at white out, blizzard conditions on the gfs models. The low pressure system is going to snap thru the Pacific later today and cause a big mess for the Sunday night/ Monday morning commute. be prepared!!! 28 incher


----------



## IDST

I don't think there are many here who can handle a 28 inch snow fall. We would all need to ban together to help each other. I've got 16 pieces of equipment and I would need help for days!


----------



## cbservicesllc

Chubby4Tubby said:


> Getch your heavy chevy pick em up trucks ready boys get the grease guns out, pick up a couple cans of PAM... we got a big sweeper coming sundee-mondee.... this is going to be a whopper, were looking at white out, blizzard conditions on the gfs models. The low pressure system is going to snap thru the Pacific later today and cause a big mess for the Sunday night/ Monday morning commute. be prepared!!! 28 incher
> 
> View attachment 177898


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Chubby4Tubby said:


> Getch your heavy chevy pick em up trucks ready boys get the grease guns out, pick up a couple cans of PAM... we got a big sweeper coming sundee-mondee.... this is going to be a whopper, were looking at white out, blizzard conditions on the gfs models. The low pressure system is going to snap thru the Pacific later today and cause a big mess for the Sunday night/ Monday morning commute. be prepared!!! 28 incher
> 
> View attachment 177898


I'd be open to the challange


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea said:


> View attachment 177865
> View attachment 177866
> 
> 
> Pulled the trigger on this today. 2012 X729 4x4 quad steer with just under 1000 hours on it. got it with the brush, 62" deck, 3 bag Bagger with power flow assist, custom cab and rear hitch and 4 weights. the cab is steel with a wood sheeting and is removable.
> 
> Had a chance to try it out when I got it back and I am very happy with it. I am planning on using it for mowing as well. we have a few properties that our zero turns have issues holding hills.
> 
> I paid $10,700 for everything. I don't think I did too bad........Did I ?
> 
> View attachment 177867
> 
> 
> View attachment 177868
> 
> 
> View attachment 177869


I have an anti blow out baffle for that mower deck. If you use it for dethatching early in the spring and for leaves you'll be pissed without it


----------



## snowman55

Chubby4Tubby said:


> Getch your heavy chevy pick em up trucks ready boys get the grease guns out, pick up a couple cans of PAM... we got a big sweeper coming sundee-mondee.... this is going to be a whopper, were looking at white out, blizzard conditions on the gfs models. The low pressure system is going to snap thru the Pacific later today and cause a big mess for the Sunday night/ Monday morning commute. be prepared!!! 28 incher
> 
> View attachment 177898


Not sure who you are. But you did call that last one.

Forget me!!

I fly back into town on Sunday just in time if my flight isn't cancelled.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

snowman55 said:


> Not sure who you are. But you did call that last one.
> 
> Forget me!!
> 
> I fly back into town on Sunday just in time if my flight isn't cancelled.


But he's called every event as a snowpocolipse. Blind squirrel finds a nut every once in a while. It's still four days out, not worried yet


----------



## MNPLOWCO

If Frankie's right and chubbies right, Sunday will a major fun fest.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow said:


> I have an anti blow out baffle for that mower deck. If you use it for dethatching early in the spring and for leaves you'll be pissed without it


What is it?


----------



## Aerospace Eng

IDST said:


> I don't think there are many here who can handle a 28 inch snow fall. We would all need to ban together to help each other. I've got 16 pieces of equipment and I would need help for days!


Get Fred and his '67 Reo blower out from NY.
He's apparently bored there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA said:


> But he's called every event as a snowpocolipse. Blind squirrel finds a nut every once in a while. It's still four days out, not worried, *yet*.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea said:


> What is it?


It helps so it doesn't blow stuff out everywhere


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow said:


> It helps so it doesn't blow stuff out everywhere


Ok......


----------



## unit28

Oh boy.......


----------



## IDST

unit28 said:


> Oh boy.......


There it is!


----------



## unit28

Going to be getting a fourth grandchild by august
Oh boy again!


----------



## Bill1090

I thought winter was over!


----------



## banonea

unit28 said:


> Going to be getting a fourth grandchild by august
> Oh boy again!


congrats......


----------



## unit28

Chubby4Tubby said:


> Getch your heavy chevy pick em up trucks ready boys get the grease guns out, pick up a couple cans of PAM... we got a big sweeper coming sundee-mondee.... this is going to be a whopper, were looking at white out, blizzard conditions on the gfs models. The low pressure system is going to snap thru the Pacific later today and cause a big mess for the Sunday night/ Monday morning commute. be prepared!!! 28 incher


I don't get it


----------



## unit28

banonea said:


> congrats......


Going to get a bigger dinner table next thanksgiving


----------



## banonea

unit28 said:


> Going to get a bigger dinner table next thanksgiving


Get him a mini plow truck for Christmas.......lol


----------



## Greenery

Just some Richard.


----------



## Chubby4Tubby

Got my rig all shined up yesterday and greased in the shop. I'm ready for Sunday Monday's big show down!! # BEPREPARED


----------



## Snow-Vet

Chubby4Tubby said:


> Got my rig all shined up yesterday and greased in the shop. I'm ready for Sunday Monday's big show down!! # BEPREPARED
> 
> View attachment 177922


Jesus, was Nixon in office when that thing came out of assembly line?


----------



## unit28

QPF...x 10 slr


----------



## banonea

unit28 said:


> QPF...x 10
> View attachment 177950


That does not look good


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

banonea said:


> That does not look good


I'm thinking it's better than yesterday


----------



## wizardsr

2" for the NW Metro, please and thank you.


----------



## CityGuy

wizardsr said:


> 2" for the NW Metro, please and thank you.


8" west of you please.


----------



## Greenery

wizardsr said:


> 2" for the NW Metro, please and thank you.


Or none.


----------



## Bill1090

Bano is anything reaching the ground there?


----------



## banonea

Bill1090 said:


> Bano is anything reaching the ground there?


Not here......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

1/4" this way so far


----------



## Bill1090

30% chance of snow my arse!


----------



## unit28

Bill1090 said:


> 30% chance of snow my arse!


#beprepared.....?


----------



## unit28

The other day I was thinking outloud to myself 

If we had a perfect storm, where would we get more precip to keep feeding a stalled lps......?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

unit28 said:


> The other day I was thinking outloud to myself
> 
> If we had a perfect storm, where would we get more precip to keep feeding a stalled lps......?


I don't like you thinking out loud to yourself


----------



## unit28

NICHOLS LANDSCA said:


> I don't like you thinking out loud to yourself


Just being frank with myself


----------



## unit28

Just imagine all the precip converging from the pacific and gulf....then throw in a stalled lps gathering more precip from the great salt lake and the upper great lakes


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

unit28 said:


> View attachment 177999
> 
> 
> Just imagine all the precip converging from the pacific and gulf....then throw in a stalled lps gathering more precip from the great salt lake and the upper great lakes


I don't like frank thinking out loud either


----------



## banonea

Bill1090 said:


> 30% chance of snow my arse!


We got less than 1/2 inch here


----------



## banonea

Got the heater installed in the new JD cab. It may not be for some, But I have less than $500.00 into the heater, Strobe and LED Lights on the roof........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Perfect storm of 2-2.5"?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Perfect storm of 2-2.5"?


On second thought, I guess that IS perfect


----------



## unit28

Certainly IS


----------



## veggin psd

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> On second thought, I guess that IS perfect


And three perfect storm in a week would be perfect


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Stupid weather..........


----------



## unit28

Getting back to frank......
Monday's decoupling storm won't have enough ke to obtain decent orographic lift over the lee side of the wasatch.
What are the qpf forecast attm?


5


----------



## Polarismalibu

Looks like nothing till late Sunday?


----------



## unit28

Sunday
A 20 percent chance of snow before noon. Cloudy, with a high near 41. East southeast wind 5 to 15 mph.


----------



## unit28

unit28 said:


> View attachment 177999
> 
> 
> Just imagine all the precip converging from the pacific and gulf....then throw in a stalled lps gathering more precip from the great salt lake and the upper great lakes


Such as the new nws discussion this morning

A deep plume of Gulf of Mexico moisture will phase
with the incoming stream of Pacific moisture nearly atop and just
east of the coverage area.

This deepening of moisture will then
remain over the area, being tapped into by the slow departure of
the prominent surface front and the weaker incoming northern one
*plus* the large western trough


----------



## unit28

Only thing missing on my perfect storm scenario is a more northern cyclogenesis

If it were, it'd be dragging more precip off the great lakes with a mother load wrap around


----------



## jonniesmooth

We got a dusting this morning. Forecast is now for <1" tomorrow and 1-3" tomorrow night.
Gonna just hold off till tomorrow and see. 
Oh, and of course it's windy as crap.


----------



## Bluethumb

We are supposed to get freezing rain. 1/10 -4/10 ...... I hate freezing rain.


----------



## banonea

Bluethumb said:


> We are supposed to get freezing rain. 1/10 -4/10 ...... I hate freezing rain.


Salt run........


----------



## Bluethumb

banonea said:


> Salt run........


The problem we have is we are in a rural area with a lot of untreated gravel roads with steep hills. Just getting to my service area is a challenge.


----------



## unit28




----------



## Bill1090

ICE ICE BABY!


----------



## banonea

Bluethumb said:


> The problem we have is we are in a rural area with a lot of untreated gravel roads with steep hills. Just getting to my service area is a challenge.


this is true.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN said:


> Well it looks like we will get 2-4 inches by Tuesday morning I ure hope we don't get too much freezing rain as highs are supposed to be around freezing. The equipment has been patiently waiting since the 26th of January.


Sure seems like it's been that long. Who knew you were so prophetic.


----------



## unit28

http://akweb.com/cgi-bin/akweb.cgi?...&state=ak&country=us&county=02020&zone=AKZ101


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Sure seems like it's been that long. Who knew you were so prophetic.


IALTO!
Light snow atttm.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Just under 1/2 inch Minnetonka at 7 and Williston.


----------



## banonea

Roads are a ****show down here.......


----------



## banonea

Iowa spread at least 10 ton of sand at this point, and I'm probably looking at another 10 ton by the time it's done. I got my supplier dropping me off 60000 pounds right now at my shop


----------



## PremierL&L

Anybody have any insight to what the snow is training north of msp means for the second wave??


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Just be over 1/2 Minnetonka at 7 and Williston.


----------



## Greenery

MNPLOWCO said:


> Just be over 1/2 Minnetonka at 7 and Williston.


Its really piling up down there huh


----------



## Bill1090

banonea said:


> Iowa spread at least 10 ton of sand at this point, and I'm probably looking at another 10 ton by the time it's done. I got my supplier dropping me off 60000 pounds right now at my shop


Jeez you guys must be colder over there.


----------



## NorthernProServ

PremierL&L said:


> Anybody have any insight to what the snow is training north of msp means for the second wave??


Hopefully it stays up there, sure be nice if it can be done by midnight.


----------



## banonea

Bill1090 said:


> Jeez you guys must be colder over there.


I am on load number 6 in my Hopper......


----------



## banonea

All I am doing right now is just straight sand tomorrow morning I will be doing a salt sand mix. From what I understand it's supposed to be done about 7 a.m., I'm going to get out at about 4:30 and start spreading


----------



## PremierL&L

NorthernProServ said:


> Hopefully it stays up there, sure be nice if it can be done by midnight.


Exaclty what i am hoping for!


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Greenery said:


> Its really piling up down there huh


Pretty lame. Depending on tonight, maybe commercial only tomorrow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NorthernProServ said:


> Hopefully it stays up there, sure be nice if it can be done by midnight.


1.1" of snow from 4 am to 7 am.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> 1.1" of snow from 4 am to 7 am.


Oh I saw that .......just trying to ignore it for now.


----------



## TKLAWN

Hourly drop, discussion update!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Any of you southern Minnesota guys been through whatever that is on the radar? Is that heavy sleet? Huge snowflakes?


----------



## 60Grit

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Any of you southern Minnesota guys been through whatever that is on the radar? Is that heavy sleet? Huge snowflakes?


Stuff headed for you now has not amounted to much on this end of town.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

60Grit said:


> Stuff headed for you now has not amounted to much on this end of town.


Yeah, I had some sleet coming south out of Forest Lake. I'm in Hugo now checking your property and I just have little tiny flakes Falling Again. Looks like the bulk is going north and another bulk is going south and the cities is getting split.


----------



## PremierL&L

Same as yesterday mix of light rain and snow so far here.


----------



## banonea

Just getting out on the road right now, looks like we had some ice pellets at some point but ironically enough there's better traction now than there was when it was just straight freezing rain. It's doing absolutely nothing here at this point, I noticed on the radar that we were in kind of a low so hopefully we stay in that little drop between the freezing rain and snow and don't get anymore


----------



## MNPLOWCO

1 inch Minnetonka at 7 and Williston and 1
Inch Eden Prairie at Prairie center Dr and valley view. Blown off in ep main drive by wind in areas. 1/4 inch in those spots. Heavy packed crystal on walks.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

We got 1/16" of snow sleet combo, not including the 1/3" of ice


----------



## MNPLOWCO

That should freeze up nicely with a 2 degree overnight low coming.


----------



## Bill1090

What a freaking mess


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I surprised in the lack of salt or salt sands mix in lots and especially on walks.


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow said:


> I surprised in the lack of salt or salt sands mix in lots and especially on walks.


I just got done sanding one of our big properties building sidewalks with my sand truck because spreading salt and saying it a walk behind spreader does not work. Sand truck worked out pretty good...

I have literally dropped 18 yards of salt and sand mix unless than 12 hours. I got my supplier dropping me another 18 yards of sand this afternoon at 4.


----------



## TKLAWN

banonea said:


> I just got done sanding one of our big properties building sidewalks with my sand truck because spreading salt and saying it a walk behind spreader does not work. Sand truck worked out pretty good...
> 
> I have literally dropped 18 yards of salt and sand mix unless than 12 hours. I got my supplier dropping me another 18 yards of sand this afternoon at 4.


I'd be willing to bet if you used strait salt you would use 1/4 the amount with better results.
Jmo. All depends on what works for you:


----------



## banonea

TKLAWN said:


> I'd be willing to bet if you used strait salt you would use 1/4 the amount with better results.
> Jmo. All depends on what works for you:


I will agree with you sir, the problem is is the most of my customers don't want to pay the upcharge for Street Salt they would rather have salt and. Plus the problem we were having yesterday was just getting people traction


----------



## jonniesmooth

Our 1-3" system dropped 8" on us overnight. Glad both my guys were about to work! Even with that amount of snow and having nearly no practice this winter, we set a new fastest route completion time. Many of our accounts were serviced 3 times, all of them twice anyway.


----------



## Bluethumb

Spent the day in this pos. Went well till noon, then had a tire go bad. Two new front tires latter and on my way. Spread another load and the exhaust manifold decided to break off. Spread two more loads with headphones. Now to fix the truck and restock the salt/sand pile before the next event. We ended up with nothing but ice. I hate ice.


----------



## Bluethumb




----------



## banonea

Bluethumb said:


> View attachment 178322
> Spent the day in this pos. Went well till noon, then had a tire go bad. Two new front tires latter and on my way. Spread another load and the exhaust manifold decided to break off. Spread two more loads with headphones. Now to fix the truck and restock the salt/sand pile before the next event. We ended up with nothing but ice. I hate ice.


Welcome to my Life.......


----------



## Bluethumb

banonea said:


> Welcome to my Life.......





banonea said:


> Welcome to my Life.......


Got it fixed.... Time for bed


----------



## Chubby4Tubby

Buckle up butter cups, we got a double Calicutta coming thru, my attm come 1st tomorrow night, 2 to 4 and then a subtle Break Friday, to get yourself a little rest for the mega Snownomi. Cancel your weekend plans, we got a smooth 5 to 8 inches that is going to shift south out of the polar vortex and cover most of the state. Get your Crisco out, put a fresh tube in the gun and get ready. #beprepared!!


----------



## banonea

Chubby4Tubby said:


> Buckle up butter cups, we got a double Calicutta coming thru, my attm come 1st tomorrow night, 2 to 4 and then a subtle Break Friday, to get yourself a little rest for the mega Snownomi. Cancel your weekend plans, we got a smooth 5 to 8 inches that is going to shift south out of the polar vortex and cover most of the state. Get your Crisco out, put a fresh tube in the gun and get ready. #beprepared!!


I hate when you post, means more work for me......lol


----------



## unit28

More ice......


----------



## Chubby4Tubby

unit28 said:


> More ice......


Not this time me boy, big clipper. Dry your swass on the seats out, you'll be sitting in the 873 for awhile


----------



## banonea

unit28 said:


> More ice......


What is it looking like down my way......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea said:


> What is it looking like down my way......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Through Sunday.


----------



## unit28

banonea said:


> What is it looking like down my way......


Thursday night snow will be ongoing, with freezing drizzle
possible from south central MN into west central WI. By the time
the snow ends, the Advisory area can expect 2-4 inches with
isolated totals nearing 5 inches in central MN

. Nearly the entire
area could see some freezing drizzle overnight into Friday morning
as we lose saturation in the dendritic layer.


----------



## unit28

The hatched area is going to hulk out....


----------



## Greenery

Suckity suck suck. Stupid snow.


----------



## snowman55

Half my staff has the flu and the other have likely have it just not know it yet.

Going to be a long 4 days


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55 said:


> Half my staff has the flu and the other have likely have it just not know it yet.
> 
> Going to be a long 4 days


My wife and kids have it, anyway I'm going to be glad to be plowing for a hundred plus hours.


----------



## snowman55

Not looking forward to 100 hours of shivering, coughing, sneezing, stuffy head, achy, plowing so i can't rest medicine.


----------



## NorthernProServ

What a joy to see a Winter weather advisory followed by a Winter storm watch A-day later


----------



## CityGuy

NorthernProServ said:


> What a joy to see a Winter weather advisory followed by a Winter storm watch A-day later


Sorry I did a snow dance earlier.


----------



## veggin psd

we've only had 8 snow events thus far this year. I apologize in advance for continuing to do my snow dance


----------



## unit28

Hope it heads to Duluth!!!!


----------



## ringahding1

Thank GOD for a Back Up Plan! Front axle U-Joints, pads, rotors & lock-outs all need replacing on one of the trucks.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Coming down pretty heavily here my windshields already covered in about 6 minutes of snow


----------



## banonea

We have less than a half inch here. still have all the guys coming in......we will clean the shop till we go out.


----------



## ringahding1

banonea said:


> We have less than a half inch here. still have all the guys coming in......we will clean the shop till we go out.


I cannot wait til I have a shop shop. Pole barn is in the plan this year, Need a concrete guy


----------



## banonea

ringahding1 said:


> I cannot wait til I have a shop shop. Pole barn is in the plan this year, Need a concrete guy


Was the best thing I ever did......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Currently raining


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Down pour now


----------



## Snow-Vet

jimslawnsnow said:


> Down pour now


Where at??


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Snow-Vet said:


> Where at??


Owatonna/ claremont area. Snow that has fallen has a nice crust on it. Roads are bare and pure ice. Got soaked letting the dog in


----------



## banonea

Kicking it at the shop watching Netflix waiting for the snow. We got less than a half inch of snow with ice on it..........

https://photos.app.goo.gl/RNawL78Awuo4rYkC3


----------



## banonea

Still only rain here. Not really freezing rain, just rain. What's it doing up in the cities.....


----------



## NorthernProServ

banonea said:


> Still only rain here. Not really freezing rain, just rain. What's it doing up in the cities.....


All snow here.....


----------



## banonea

NorthernProServ said:


> All snow here.....


How much is up there. What you got Jim....


----------



## NorthernProServ

banonea said:


> How much is up there. What you got Jim....


About 3.5"-4", looks to be ending soon


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea said:


> How much is up there. What you got Jim....


Hard to tell. Maybe and inch or little better. Seems to alternate snow, rain, snow rain


----------



## MNPLOWCO

4 solid inches Minnetonka 7 & 101


----------



## ringahding1

4-5" Here Still flaking


----------



## jimslawnsnow

This stuff is awful


----------



## unit28

to warm for it to ice up here
Happy spring


----------



## Chubby4Tubby

Solid 6 southwest metro this morning, just a warm up run for the snowmageddon. Grease em up boys, get the heavy Shevy pick em up trucks ready. Make sure to grease all pivot points on the plow in front. 
#BEPREPARED


----------



## banonea

Has there been any changes in the track of the storm on Saturday? I know that things had changed from what the weather man was saying before.......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea said:


> Has there been any changes in the track of the storm on Saturday? I know that things had changed from what the weather man was saying before.......


Just slightly quicker so an inch less or so than before.


----------



## Deershack

6" in E.St.Paul Real heavy stuff


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Just slightly quicker so an inch less or so than before.


Thank you sir......


----------



## unit28

Is the gfs @ 3-4" now?


----------



## unit28

. EXPECT A SWATH OF SNOW ON THE BACKSIDE OF THE SYSTEM
WHERE A HEALTHY DEFORMATION ZONE/COMMA HEAD SHOULD RESULT IN SOLID
ACCUMULATIONS FROM NORTHERN IA THROUGH EASTERN/SERN MN AND
NORTHERN WI AND THE WESTERN PORTION OF THE UP OF MI, WHICH
INCLUDES THE MSP/STP METRO AREAS.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Deershack said:


> 6" in E.St.Paul Real heavy stuff


Deer!! You're still around!!


----------



## PremierL&L

Chubby4Tubby said:


> Solid 6 southwest metro this morning, just a warm up run for the snowmageddon. Grease em up boys, get the heavy Shevy pick em up trucks ready. Make sure to grease all pivot points on the plow in front.
> #BEPREPARED


Solid 6? Your ruler must start at 2 then!!!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Deershack said:


> 6" in E.St.Paul Real heavy stuff


There he is!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Looks like it should be done about midnight? Or am I missing something


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu said:


> Looks like it should be done about midnight? Or am I missing something


I think the last I looked it was around 11:00 here.....


----------



## jonniesmooth

Yeah, over here it looks to be done about 10 pm.
Shovel monkey going out at 9, tractor at 10. Idk when I'm gonna start, might get some stuff done in the shop at 10, and start plowing about midnight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Polarismalibu said:


> Looks like it should be done about midnight? Or am I missing something


That is the way it looks like on the meteogram


----------



## unit28

Oh boy......

#thundersnow


----------



## banonea

unit28 said:


> Oh boy......
> 
> #thundersnow


Down my way........


----------



## unit28

banonea said:


> Down my way........


going to be heavy snow by 6 pm
from here to there


----------



## unit28

Heavy snow with rates of 1 to 2 inches per hour will spread into
the area this afternoon. Given the expected intensity, conditions
will deteriorate rapidly following the onset of the snow. Snowfall
totals of 5 to 8 inches are likely. In addition, northwest winds
gusting to 30 mph late tonight will lead to areas of blowing snow,
especially across southern and eastern Minnesota, and western
Wisconsin.


----------



## banonea

unit28 said:


> Heavy snow with rates of 1 to 2 inches per hour will spread into
> the area this afternoon. Given the expected intensity, conditions
> will deteriorate rapidly following the onset of the snow. Snowfall
> totals of 5 to 8 inches are likely. In addition, northwest winds
> gusting to 30 mph late tonight will lead to areas of blowing snow,
> especially across southern and eastern Minnesota, and western
> Wisconsin.


Wonderful.... Good thing I'm back stacking snow right now


----------



## banonea

Just starting to snow here. Real light nothing sticking ground is completely wet


----------



## Greenery

And it starts! Roads are covered in EP.


----------



## Greenery

Pretty much a white out in rockford now.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Glad it's the weekend just about everything we do is closed tomorrow except for a select few.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Mainly rain in owatonna to faribault. No precip at my house currently


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Current taped measurement in Minnetonka at 7 and 101 is 1.5 inch.


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow said:


> Mainly rain in owatonna to faribault. No precip at my house currently


Buckets of snow here


----------



## NorthernProServ

2" in the driveway here as of 20 mins ago


----------



## Snow-Vet

2.5" in da Ham...


----------



## Deershack

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Deer!! You're still around!!


Yup. In remission. Celebrating that and 50 yr anniversity the end of the mo.


----------



## unit28

Deershack said:


> Yup. In remission. Celebrating that and 50 yr anniversity the end of the mo.


Congrats!


----------



## unit28

Heavy band/semi squall heading in


----------



## NorthernProServ

Deershack said:


> Yup. In remission. Celebrating that and 50 yr anniversity the end of the mo.


That's great news !!!


----------



## unit28

Snow-Vet said:


> 2.5" in da Ham...


Might be adding couple more inches here shortly


----------



## banonea

Light snow here. Looks like a coating here.....


----------



## Snow-Vet

I'm thinking the totals may be more tame than first anticipated?


----------



## banonea

just now starting to get a decent accumulation now.....


----------



## Flathead

5" plus now. Swept deck twice while cooking ribs on the smoker. Can't see the trrees across the lake, about 200 yards away.


----------



## Flathead

Ready to go.


----------



## Flathead

View attachment 178563


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28 said:


> Congrats!


Good news!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Flathead said:


> View attachment 178563
> 
> 
> View attachment 178562


Good start!!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Pretty much done snowing here. Around 2 2 1/2 Mark using my fingure as a measuring instrument


----------



## TKLAWN

Solid 4 here!
Let’s go!!!


----------



## banonea

For the most part it's done here. Guys just headed out, I'm going to say we've got maybe two in if that......


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Looks to be done around 10:30 here. Heading out now. Be safe.


----------



## veggin psd

I think for us it is going to fall short of forecast. 
7pm 1.5
8.30 3.0
9.30.4.25
Long way to 6-10 with 2 hours left on the radar. Back to bed.


----------



## Greenery

About 7 in Plymouth. And I think a little bit less in Eden Prairie.


----------



## unit28

Got the 8-10 here


----------



## banonea

We got 1.8 officially at the airport depending upon with blowing some places add couple inches others ad for 5 all in all not bad though


----------



## TKLAWN

It can be done for the year


----------



## banonea

With the exception of a bent inner tie rod and a dead battery, we had a good night...m

https://photos.app.goo.gl/lQ9WuOfFEeRdi4HJ3


----------



## TKLAWN

Chubby4Tubby said:


> Buckle up butter cups, we got a double Calicutta coming thru, my attm come 1st tomorrow night, 2 to 4 and then a subtle Break Friday, to get yourself a little rest for the mega Snownomi. Cancel your weekend plans, we got a smooth 5 to 8 inches that is going to shift south out of the polar vortex and cover most of the state. Get your Crisco out, put a fresh tube in the gun and get ready. #beprepared!!


Guy was pretty much spot on!
Maybe you should offer consulting services!
Lol!


----------



## unit28

Thou by y


TKLAWN said:


> Guy was pretty much spot on!
> Maybe you should offer consulting services!
> Lol!


And a door for his 837


----------



## unit28

Well.....
I keep reading about the Thursday storm
next week

Latest gfs moves it farthur South again


----------



## banonea

unit28 said:


> Well.....
> I keep reading about the Thursday storm
> next week
> 
> Latest gfs moves it farthur South again


Why God.....why


----------



## Polarismalibu

That really sucked. No shows and breaking stuff. So lucky it was a Saturday night storm. 2” done by 7pm the rest of the year please


----------



## unit28

banonea said:


> Why God.....why


Might be south of you


----------



## banonea

unit28 said:


> Might be south of you


Ooooo, gppd


----------



## Bill1090

unit28 said:


> Might be south of you


What about me?


----------



## unit28

Bill1090 said:


> What about me?


Arc..........


----------



## banonea

Flathead said:


> View attachment 178563
> 
> 
> View attachment 178562


Didn't notice it was a Fisher, very nice.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Was in the lake and heard the first geese of the year


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow said:


> Was in the lake and heard the first geese of the year


Right on
sandhills won't be to far behind


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN said:


> Well it looks like we will get 2-4 inches by Tuesday morning I ure hope we don't get too much freezing rain as highs are supposed to be around freezing. The equipment has been patiently waiting since the 26th of February. ￼￼￼


This again?? You were pretty close last time.


----------



## unit28

This is gfs at 6am Monday .....
Temp could be 35▫ at the surface , but
the d zone will be 32▫ and less above that.
Especially colder with that wrap drawing in colder air

ATTM......


----------



## banonea

Hopefully we don't get any snow for the next week or better.........

https://photos.app.goo.gl/Yqy6o5ZtEHwJ0Gry2


----------



## banonea

This has been my week.......and it I'd TUESDAY:realmad::realmad::realmad::realmad::realmad::realmad:


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> This again?? You were pretty close last time.


Cafe that!!


----------



## unit28

Total snow. GFS
Mon Tue wed .....attm


----------



## banonea

unit28 said:


> View attachment 178710
> 
> 
> Total snow. GFS
> Mon Tue wed .....attm


Is that for next week


----------



## unit28

Yes sir......
Plenty of time to change quite a bit


----------



## banonea

unit28 said:


> Yes sir......
> Plenty of time to change quite a bit


I really hope it changes. Up looking at a new truck right now, my damaged to my truck was definitely more than I thought....


----------



## PremierL&L

unit28 said:


> Yes sir......
> Plenty of time to change quite a bit


Hope it changes certainly had enough winter ready for dos equis and soft water!


----------



## snowman55

Ah wth bring it only 4 weeks left of winter.


----------



## NorthernProServ

banonea said:


> I really hope it changes. Up looking at a new truck right now, my damaged to my truck was definitely more than I thought....


What you do?


----------



## banonea

NorthernProServ said:


> What you do?


https://photos.app.goo.gl/Yqy6o5ZtEHwJ0Gry2


----------



## banonea

banonea said:


> https://photos.app.goo.gl/Yqy6o5ZtEHwJ0Gry2


You half to look carefully


----------



## Bill1090

banonea said:


> https://photos.app.goo.gl/Yqy6o5ZtEHwJ0Gry2


Cracked frame?


----------



## banonea

Bill1090 said:


> Cracked frame?


Yep, all the way


----------



## Bill1090

banonea said:


> Yep, all the way


How did you manage that?


----------



## banonea

Bill1090 said:


> How did you manage that?


No sure...


----------



## snowman55

Ever seen him plow?


----------



## banonea

snowman55 said:


> Ever seen him plow?


You have a good point. I am fairly certain it happen when I was trying to break up a ice pack. I will tell you THAT won't be happening anymore. Looking at a 2018 F 350 Lariat quad cab with the 6.7 powerstroke.


----------



## snowman55

Just giving a hard time. Haven't seen you plow myself but I've heard stories.

Had a mountain of damage myself this week.


----------



## Drakeslayer




----------



## banonea

Drakeslayer said:


> View attachment 178743


Yep, that sucks.......


----------



## banonea

Day 2 of the truck buying process.

On a good note, I did find my mounts and wiring that I'm going to need to convert my plow over, on a bad note I got to drive to the west side of Mankato to pick him up but I will be able to have everything done by the weekend so that I'm ready for the next storm.......


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28 said:


> Heavy snow with rates of 1 to 2 inches per hour will spread into
> the area this afternoon. Given the expected intensity, conditions
> will deteriorate rapidly following the onset of the snow. Snowfall
> totals of 5 to 8 inches are likely. In addition, northwest winds
> gusting to 30 mph late tonight will lead to areas of blowing snow,
> especially across southern and eastern Minnesota, and western
> Wisconsin.


Meh... it wasn't that bad...


----------



## cbservicesllc

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> This again?? You were pretty close last time.


:laughing:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea said:


> Day 2 of the truck buying process.
> 
> On a good note, I did find my mounts and wiring that I'm going to need to convert my plow over, on a bad note I got to drive to the west side of Mankato to pick him up but I will be able to have everything done by the weekend so that I'm ready for the next storm.......


Was the cracked frame on your current Ford? Or a different truck?


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Was the cracked frame on your current Ford? Or a different truck?


On my current truck. I just found a break in the truck side mount as well....


----------



## unit28

cbservicesllc said:


> Meh... it wasn't that bad...


Here it was about 8-10 with blowing white out and heavy
And as we're posting, breaking stuff makes it badder....much badder


----------



## wizardsr

snowman55 said:


> Ah wth bring it only 4 weeks left of winter.


Right, may as well go out with a bang!

I wouldn't complain, all the new stuff is paid for, break-downs have been minimal, the help is doing well, and I just restocked enough salt for another 6+ storms. All gravy at this point!



banonea said:


> https://photos.app.goo.gl/Yqy6o5ZtEHwJ0Gry2


Meh, take it to a good frame shop. Had that happen on a Ford 1-ton as well. $300 to have them weld it and plate it, and had them plate the other side, at the same weak spot, for good measure. Ran the truck for another 6 years with zero frame issues.


----------



## banonea

wizardsr said:


> Right, may as well go out with a bang!
> 
> I wouldn't complain, all the new stuff is paid for, break-downs have been minimal, the help is doing well, and I just restocked enough salt for another 6+ storms. All gravy at this point!
> 
> Meh, take it to a good frame shop. Had that happen on a Ford 1-ton as well. $300 to have them weld it and plate it, and had them plate the other side, at the same weak spot, for good measure. Ran the truck for another 6 years with zero frame issues.


I was thinking the same thing, but it broke right at the spring mount and the crossover brace under the motor. no way to plate it.....


----------



## banonea

new truck has been bought, and yes I know the rule, pictures come tomorrow. ran it to crysteel in lake crystal to get the truck side mount and headlight wiring. got to say, rides like a Cadillac and I think it has more options than one......


----------



## banonea

dose anyone run the stock Michelin LTX AT2 that come on the new fords? wondering how they preform. I have heard and read different reviews of them. if they are good I will run them. if not, I can trade them in on new ones at Discount tire.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I run Michilin LTX. I like them.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Trans Force


----------



## NorthernProServ

banonea said:


> dose anyone run the stock Michelin LTX AT2 that come on the new fords? wondering how they preform. I have heard and read different reviews of them. if they are good I will run them. if not, I can trade them in on new ones at Discount tire.....


They are good for stock tires, got about 35k out of mine


----------



## wizardsr

banonea said:


> I was thinking the same thing, but it broke right at the spring mount and the crossover brace under the motor. no way to plate it.....


Well, there's always a way... It's just a matter of how much work it's going to be, and how much it has to be torn down to do the job properly. What year truck?



banonea said:


> dose anyone run the stock Michelin LTX AT2 that come on the new fords? wondering how they preform. I have heard and read different reviews of them. if they are good I will run them. if not, I can trade them in on new ones at Discount tire.....


They're a good all terrain tire, had a set on a dually, and had no complaints! They're not a highway tire, not a snow tire, not a mud tire, typical all terrain, they do it all, but don't particularly shine in any one area.


----------



## banonea

wizardsr said:


> Well, there's always a way... It's just a matter of how much work it's going to be, and how much it has to be torn down to do the job properly. What year truck?
> 
> They're a good all terrain tire, had a set on a dually, and had no complaints! They're not a highway tire, not a snow tire, not a mud tire, typical all terrain, they do it all, but don't particularly shine in any one area.


I traded in the truck on the new one........it was time


----------



## unit28

banonea said:


> I traded in the truck on the new one........it was time


......you snap pics yet?


----------



## banonea

unit28 said:


> ......you snap pics yet?


To different plows. Far from done with lights, but got to rebuild the light bar.....

https://photos.app.goo.gl/GIOUVl7hT14PYuYu1


----------



## Bluethumb

banonea said:


> To different plows. Far from done with lights, but got to rebuild the light bar.....
> 
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/GIOUVl7hT14PYuYu1


That should push some snow.... Looks like you will get to test it out Monday/Tuesday .


----------



## banonea

Bluethumb said:


> That should push some snow.... Looks like you will get to test it out Monday/Tuesday .


Yep. Hopefully a small one to get the feel of the truck......


----------



## NorthernProServ

see what happens when I buy 4 more tons of salt in March..... Winter Storm Watch


----------



## banonea

NorthernProServ said:


> see what happens when I buy 4 more tons of salt in March..... Winter Storm Watch


For ware?


----------



## unit28

At lmn22's house.....


----------



## banonea

unit28 said:


> At lmn22's house.....
> 
> View attachment 178823


Is that 12" I am seeing for me?


----------



## TKLAWN

Stupid!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea said:


> Yep. Hopefully a small one to get the feel of the truck......


You are more than welcome to come up here if you don't get snow. Looks like we're supposed to get 12" +/-.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28 said:


> At lmn22's house.....
> 
> View attachment 178823


I know.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> You are more than welcome to come up here if you don't get snow. Looks like we're supposed to get 12" +/-.


If we don't get any and I got nothing else going on I would be happy to.....


----------



## unit28

To bad we're not 10▫ cooler










Radar attm.......


----------



## unit28

Little less radar gain....


----------



## unit28

Monday night
that pivot will occur, and will be where snow totals in excess of a
foot look likely.
All signs continue to point to the
Mora/Cambridge/Princeton region being where this occurs.

For the
Cities, we upped snow totals up into more the 7-9 inch range, but
several of the GEFS members and a few of the deterministic models
show QPFs pushing 1.2" of precipitation even into MSP,

so there is potential this
could go higher.


----------



## unit28

6 pm Monday gfs model,
Possible snowfall total


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

unit28 said:


> Monday night
> that pivot will occur, and will be where snow totals in excess of a
> foot look likely.
> All signs continue to point to the
> Mora/Cambridge/Princeton region being where this occurs.
> 
> For the
> Cities, we upped snow totals up into more the 7-9 inch range, but
> several of the GEFS members and a few of the deterministic models
> show QPFs pushing 1.2" of precipitation even into MSP,
> 
> so there is potential this
> could go higher.


Boo hiss


----------



## banonea

Winter storm watch here for Monday into Tuesday.......


----------



## Snow-Vet

I'm tired of this bs...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28 said:


> 6 pm Monday gfs model,
> Possible snowfall total
> 
> View attachment 178831


Needs to shift east a little


----------



## Bluethumb

Plows are on, salters are in. Guaranteed not to snow now.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Bluethumb said:


> Plows are on, salters are in. Guaranteed not to snow now.


Wishful thinking


----------



## unit28

just waiting for colder air to wrap.

Looks like it runs up the Rockies then wraps down.

Both pics of colder air in the cloud tops
Check the reds top pic. and whites bottom pic


----------



## Chubby4Tubby

Well boys.... get the guns out!! Get the heavy Chevys ready, QPFS are climbing, were going to go ahead tonight and cool off to have a smooth transition into the snowballs from the nagging rain. I know everybody is expecting rain in the morning, but my models are looking more and more like a steady transition into snow for most of Monday. 5 to 8 sounds good, but I'm seeing 8 to 11, with potential for higher amounts. Grab a couple bags of trolli's, this is going to be a long soaker lasting into a good portion of Tuesday morning. Snownomi season has arrived. The 873 fired right up this morning, ate up 2 tubes of low temp, gallon of oil and antifreeze, she's ready to eat
#BEPREPARED


----------



## snowman55

Beginning to dislike you.


----------



## Bill1090

Well this should be fun!


----------



## Chubby4Tubby

snowman55 said:


> Beginning to dislike you.


How come? Just giving my report, typically pretty accurate


----------



## CityGuy

Road Restrictions are on at midnight . Put signs up in the morning and plow in the afternoon.


----------



## banonea

We were just put in a winter storm warning for tomorrow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I love it when it's the night before a storm and you can't get a hold of people.


----------



## jonniesmooth

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> I love it when it's the night before a storm and you can't get a hold of people.


i'm 1 for 2.
it just started raining here. i'm planning to go out and salt about 4 am, sidewalk guy is starting at 11am, should have had about 4" by then, with about 2" sticking after the salt.
probably run the route twice . Clean up guy starting at midnight tomorrow.
WEEE!!!!!!!
That's the plan for now.


----------



## banonea

jonniesmooth said:


> i'm 1 for 2.
> it just started raining here. i'm planning to go out and salt about 4 am, sidewalk guy is starting at 11am, should have had about 4" by then, with about 2" sticking after the salt.
> probably run the route twice . Clean up guy starting at midnight tomorrow.
> WEEE!!!!!!!
> That's the plan for now.


I gave up on a plan a LONG time time ago......lol

Haven't seen if anything has changed for me here but we are going to hit it when there at trigger and buck till we are done. My biggest concern is plowing with a truck I have never plowed with..,.......


----------



## Bill1090

banonea said:


> I gave up on a plan a LONG time time ago......lol
> 
> Haven't seen if anything has changed for me here but we are going to hit it when there at trigger and buck till we are done. My biggest concern is plowing with a truck I have never plowed with..,.......


You should be able to find any weak points with this storm.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Lots and lots of schools closed / closing already.


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Lots and lots of schools closed / closing already.


 I see that, ROBBINSDALE #281 closed the night before too......and they NEVER close...at least when I was a kid.


----------



## jonniesmooth

Well, so far that wss a whole lot of nothing over here. Salted my lots and it's all burned off. We're in a gap in the system right now. Seems they are just moving the forecast back, not changing it.
And it's nap time.


----------



## banonea

NorthernProServ said:


> I see that, ROBBINSDALE #281 closed the night before too......and they NEVER close...at least when I was a kid.


None have closed around here yet. There has been a lot of snow days around here. Talks about having to extend the school year by a week or two to catch up......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea said:


> None have closed around here yet. There has been a lot of snow days around here. Talks about having to extend the school year by a week or two to catch up......


Just a few days here. If rochester does that half those kids won't be there as I bet thier parent made plans already


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow said:


> Just a few days here. If rochester does that half those kids won't be there as I bet thier parent made plans already


School next year will start before labor day....lot of people are pissed.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea said:


> School next year will start before labor day....lot of people are pissed.


I bet. And I bet there will be alot that won't be there as that's a big vacation week. Be funny to see nearly empty classrooms


----------



## jonniesmooth

Just saw our local heavy recovery truck and a back up going east on 210, roads must be slick. Still no precipitation here. Just occasional rain/ sleet shower, temps holding at 32°


----------



## unit28

Going to ice up first before snow here
Snow must be south metro attm?

Was out at 330 am and nothing but sleet and graupel ....still


----------



## unit28

Cold air is driven from west side of the wrap "cyclogenetics" moving anti clock wise

Wonder if far south gets the snowmageddon first before east side


----------



## jonniesmooth

The weather channel has downgraded my area to <2" for the duration.


----------



## banonea

jonniesmooth said:


> The weather channel has downgraded my area to <2" for the duration.


Ware are you located at?????


----------



## unit28

My foot is chopped in half


----------



## banonea

unit28 said:


> My foot is chopped in half


Same here. 1"-3" tonight and less than 1" tomorrow......


----------



## jonniesmooth

banonea said:


> Ware are you located at?????


Fergus Falls


----------



## Polarismalibu

jonniesmooth said:


> Fergus Falls


That sucks was hoping to het enough to ride the sleds at the cabin this week.


----------



## jonniesmooth

Polarismalibu said:


> That sucks was hoping to het enough to ride the sleds at the cabin this week.


The local news is still saying 1-3", meh


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Amounts dropped here as well. Thundering


----------



## banonea

My brother lives down in Lyle Minnesota, just off the Iowa border and he says that it's snowing like a son of a ***** down there


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Wow the weather deteriated quickly


----------



## banonea

snowing good here now.....


----------



## banonea

This about 10 minutes......


----------



## Polarismalibu

jonniesmooth said:


> The local news is still saying 1-3", meh


Yeah that's no fun. Guess I'll bring the wheeler up instead


----------



## CityGuy

Starting to think bust.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

CityGuy said:


> Starting to think bust.


Not here............


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow said:


> Not here............


Or here......


----------



## banonea

calling 3" to 6" her now, but they pulled the 1" to 2" per hour out......Thumbs Up


----------



## banonea

we got 1" to a 1.5" here already.......building quick


----------



## veggin psd

Sure looks like a bust to me


----------



## unit28

Phasers


banonea said:


> we got 1" to a 1.5" here already.......building quick


It's there first then.....
It's still grauple sleet snow mix here
and 33▫


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I'm so sick of wind. Windy almost every damn day. Destroyed my leaf box


----------



## Bluethumb

3" of snow here ( Rushford MN )


----------



## TKLAWN

5 here. Heavy snow


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Just taped 1.6 inch. Minnetonka at 7 and 101. Surprised you're at 5 TK. Kare 11 said 3 at their Studios. I'm assuming they're talking about the first inch and a half that melted when it hit and got very sloppy. But I tape 1.6 around here at this time.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Looking at the bobcat, there is probably 3 on it....


----------



## ringahding1

MNPLOWCO said:


> Just taped 1.6 inch. Minnetonka at 7 and 101. Surprised you're at 5 TK. Kare 11 said 3 at their Studios. I'm assuming they're talking about the first inch and a half that melted when it hit and got very sloppy. But I tape 1.6 around here at this time.


We got a little over 2" here -


----------



## Bluethumb

5 " here now.... not going to be any fun.... Wet and heavy


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Damn, lights flickering on and off. Hope the power stays on. The wind will pick up and if it's already flickering now.......hope it stays on....


----------



## MNPLOWCO

2.5 to 2.8 depending on tape placement. Might get up to 4-5 if this keeps up a few more hours.


----------



## unit28

Roads r bad round here


----------



## Bill1090

5" and counting. It' had to be 2"hr here for a bit. I can only imagine what the rest of you are going thru.


----------



## Snow-Vet

2-3" in driveway in Ham Lake. The eastern winds don't hit it because the house faces the west.


----------



## TKLAWN

MNPLOWCO said:


> Just taped 1.6 inch. Minnetonka at 7 and 101. Surprised you're at 5 TK. Kare 11 said 3 at their Studios. I'm assuming they're talking about the first inch and a half that melted when it hit and got very sloppy. But I tape 1.6 around here at this time.


Just opened up a strip mall in Boni, considerably less there.


----------



## banonea

We have over 6 and some spots and I think over 12 and others... I'll fill you in tomorrow


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

banonea said:


> We have over 6 and some spots and I think over 12 and others... I'll fill you in tomorrow


 Have fun, don't hit anything with that shiny new truck


----------



## banonea

NICHOLS LANDSCA said:


> Have fun, don't hit anything with that shiny new truck


I never try, but it always seems to happen. By the way any of you guys that are running these newer 17 or 18 Ford is is there a way to shut the backup sensors off so that they stop beeping at you when I get covered with snow


----------



## ringahding1

Bout 3-3.5" here


----------



## NorthernProServ

Last year I'm plowing, I really mean it this time.


----------



## unit28

Roads r still bad...lots of ice under in camb.


----------



## banonea

Round one is in the books. No damage to the new truck. Only had 1 blower go down. Come back out tonight and do it all over again after the next round of snow. And I figured out how to shut off the backup sensors.......


----------



## 60Grit

Chubby4Tubby said:


> Well boys.... get the guns out!! Get the heavy Chevys ready, QPFS are climbing, were going to go ahead tonight and cool off to have a smooth transition into the snowballs from the nagging rain. I know everybody is expecting rain in the morning, but my models are looking more and more like a steady transition into snow for most of Monday. 5 to 8 sounds good, but I'm seeing 8 to 11, with potential for higher amounts. Grab a couple bags of trolli's, this is going to be a long soaker lasting into a good portion of Tuesday morning. Snownomi season has arrived. The 873 fired right up this morning, ate up 2 tubes of low temp, gallon of oil and antifreeze, she's ready to eat
> #BEPREPARED


Nice work, Griswold.


----------



## banonea

Kinda quite in here tonight.........

Anyone got a idea about the storm for this weekend?


----------



## unit28

nws are just plain dorky ...

Saturday
A slight chance of snow before 1pm, then a slight chance of rain and snow between 1pm and 2pm, then a slight chance of rain after 2pm. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 38. South southeast wind 5 to 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 20%.



Can't they just say Snizzle?


----------



## wenzelosllc

banonea said:


> I never try, but it always seems to happen. By the way any of you guys that are running these newer 17 or 18 Ford is is there a way to shut the backup sensors off so that they stop beeping at you when I get covered with snow


On some of the older trucks you can use the controls on the steering wheel to turn it off. You hit the 'Setup' button until "Rear Park Aid" comes up and then hit 'Reset'. Not sure if its the same setup in your truck


----------



## banonea

wenzelosllc said:


> On some of the older trucks you can use the controls on the steering wheel to turn it off. You hit the 'Setup' button until "Rear Park Aid" comes up and then hit 'Reset'. Not sure if its the same setup in your truck


I figured it out......


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Winter is over.......


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow said:


> Winter is over.......


I doubt it.....


----------



## andersman02

Anyone here use real green?


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow said:


> Winter is over.......


Not what I see .......


----------



## wizardsr

unit28 said:


> Not what I see .......


Do share, this weekend seems to be a non-event for the metro... And 50's by next weekend... What do you see that the local weather guessers can't see? It's been a good year so far, wouldn't mind a few more plowable events, and would love to use up more of this salt I re-stocked last month...


----------



## cbservicesllc

banonea said:


> I never try, but it always seems to happen. By the way any of you guys that are running these newer 17 or 18 Ford is is there a way to shut the backup sensors off so that they stop beeping at you when I get covered with snow


 You can do it while backing, scroll down to turn it off... It will stay off until you turn off the truck.


----------



## cbservicesllc

NorthernProServ said:


> Last year I'm plowing, I really mean it this time.


Too much $$$ in it!


----------



## cbservicesllc

andersman02 said:


> Anyone here use real green?


Service Autopilot here


----------



## unit28

wizardsr said:


> Do share, ........


Its Jim's area that usually gets hammered after his famous last words
Couple days ago, models had him at 2" for sat-sun

You can see current radar is what models picked up


----------



## unit28

Also future fantasy land forecast has alot of precip with temps cold enough to snow in 2 weeks
But that's to far out for anyone to nail a forecast on


----------



## unit28

24 hour total snow
march 20 gfs
To many variables attm.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28 said:


> Its Jim's area that usually gets hammered after his famous last words
> Couple days ago, models had him at 2" for sat-sun
> 
> You can see current radar is what models picked up
> 
> View attachment 179085


Barely a dusting overnight. It's melting already


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow said:


> Barely a dusting overnight. It's melting already


Same here. Maybe a 1/4".......


----------



## unit28

Seeing issues coming up
Wonder if friday is doing a 180


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow said:


> Barely a dusting overnight. It's melting already


80 miles west of you was 7"


----------



## banonea

unit28 said:


> Seeing issues coming up
> Wonder if friday is doing a 180


I thought we were for the most part sunny and 55 next week


----------



## NorthernProServ

banonea said:


> I thought we were for the most part sunny and 55 next week


Maybe not.....
Forecast confidence decreases Friday into the weekend, given the
issues models continue to have regarding how the western energy
will eject out into the central CONUS. However, both ECMWF and
GFS are now hinting at a weak shortwave kicking out of the parent
trough and passing over the area on Friday, with dry conditions
Saturday, then a return toward precip at some point Sunday as the
main wave arrives. Have included 20-30 POPs for Rain/snow on
Friday for now.


----------



## unit28

We will be watching more weather soon......

attm


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28 said:


> We will be watching more weather soon......
> 
> attm
> 
> View attachment 179115
> 
> 
> View attachment 179117


You wanna post the current one that shows minimal snow?


----------



## unit28

This.my brotha .......









It is the currenterist one attm......


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28 said:


> This.my brotha .......
> View attachment 179160
> 
> 
> It is the currenterist one attm......


Euro has nothing for snow the next 10 days...


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Yeah, yeah..still kinda winter, I know. But Exmark is out with their new
Diesel 96" winged Lazer Z. Listing at around $40,000.00. 9 to 10 acres per hour. Will fit into a trailer accommodating at 72" mower. Golf courses maybe....but ouch $$


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO said:


> Yeah, yeah..still kinda winter, I know. But Exmark is out with their new
> Diesel 96" winged Lazer Z. Listing at around $40,000.00. 9 to 10 acres per hour. Will fit into a trailer accommodating at 72" mower. Golf courses maybe....but ouch $$


Watch the YouTube video of it. You can see how it leaves clumps like every other rear discharge deck.

Garbage. Hustler has had that mower for about 6-7 years.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Watch the YouTube video of it. You can see how it leaves clumps like every other rear discharge deck.
> 
> Garbage. Hustler has had that mower for about 6-7 years.


Your right. Short grass we would work but any long or wet grass would leave would leave a mess.


----------



## banonea

I love this new rack. Now I can stack call my plow and saves a buttload of room in my shop......


----------



## MNPLOWCO

banonea said:


> I love this new rack. Now I can stack call my plow and saves a buttload of room in my shop......
> 
> View attachment 179314


Sweet! Now you can rent out 1/2 of your space! Looks great!


----------



## Bill1090

LwnMwr, are you still happy with your Rams? Any hassles with the warranty or anything?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090 said:


> LwnMwr, are you still happy with your Rams? Any hassles with the warranty or anything?


No hassles. I believe that falls back on the dealer as much as the warranty itself though.

For example, I had a set of tires put on my '15. When I got the truck back, the driver's side front pressure sensor wasn't working.

Took it to the dealer, Discount Tire wanted $100 for a new sensor. The dealer replaced it for free, even though it was obvious that it was damaged when they replaced the tires.

There have been other times where I took vehicles in for warranty work, they needed oil changes, so the dealer did the oil change for me at the same time and covered it all under warranty.


----------



## Bill1090

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> No hassles. I believe that falls back on the dealer as much as the warranty itself though.
> 
> For example, I had a set of tires put on my '15. When I got the truck back, the driver's side front pressure sensor wasn't working.
> 
> Took it to the dealer, Discount Tire wanted $100 for a new sensor. The dealer replaced it for free, even though it was obvious that it was damaged when they replaced the tires.
> 
> There have been other times where I took vehicles in for warranty work, they needed oil changes, so the dealer did the oil change for me at the same time and covered it all under warranty.


You have the 6.4 HEMI right? Do you know what rear end you have? I see you can get 4:10 and was wondering if that's actually a needed thing or if the 3:73 would be sufficient.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I run the 3.73 in the 6.4 Hemi.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Time for a new page


----------



## banonea

Got all the summer equipment in the shop and assessing repairs and or replacements. Still waiting for confirmation on some new accounts. Checking out plowing damage to grass and repairs that will need to be done when the ground dries out.......


----------



## TKLAWN

banonea said:


> Got all the summer equipment in the shop and assessing repairs and or replacements. Still waiting for confirmation on some new accounts. Checking out plowing damage to grass and repairs that will need to be done when the ground dries out.......


You're way ahead of me. 
My priority right now is trying to find a couple more guys to work! 
Unfortunately not having much luck.


----------



## unit28

Banno.....
Might as well go for a soda
Cover from one if my favorite artist
Kim Mitchell hope y'all are doing well in roch
We're going back in april


----------



## banonea

unit28 said:


> Banno.....
> Might as well go for a soda
> Cover from one if my favorite artist
> Kim Mitchell


Might half to look at doing this one.......


----------



## unit28

TKLAWN said:


> You're way ahead of me.
> My priority right now is trying to find a couple more guys to work!
> Unfortunately not having much luck.


Hmm.....
Are you looking for good help?


----------



## unit28

banonea said:


> Might half to look at doing this one.......


Kim Mitchell's stage name is max webster
Used to tour with rush
Thought you'd like it...its a fun song imo
Can't wait till tomorrow to start burning some brush


----------



## TKLAWN

unit28 said:


> Hmm.....
> Are you looking for good help?


Of course!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN said:


> You're way ahead of me.
> My priority right now is trying to find a couple more guys to work!
> Unfortunately not having much luck.


I'm putting out 20-40% price increases. Figure I need to lose some work, and the work I do get, I'm going to start to have to pay $18-20 per hour. I'm already at $20-25 for snow work.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> I'm putting out 20-40% price increases. Figure I need to lose some work, and the work I do get, I'm going to start to have to pay $18-20 per hour. I'm already at $20-25 for snow work.


Unfortunately I think we're forced to do so.
If Target is going to start people out at $15 an hour who is going to want to do landscaping??


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I interviewed a guy last week. He is salaried at 42k year. He's in banos area


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN said:


> Unfortunately I think we're forced to do so.
> If Target is going to start people out at $15 an hour who is going to want to do landscaping??


Yep... I've been pricing some of my job postings high and I'm STILL not getting responses...


----------



## Drakeslayer

cbservicesllc said:


> Yep... I've been pricing some of my job postings high and I'm STILL not getting responses...


$20 an hour to start?


----------



## unit28

Drakeslayer said:


> $20 an hour to start?


For experience employees, you'll have to start above 15 for sure.

The shop I work at starts anybody off the street without experience at 15.
I'm sure temp services do the same


----------



## banonea

unit28 said:


> For experience employees, you'll have to start above 15 for sure.
> 
> The shop I work at starts anybody off the street without experience at 15.
> I'm sure temp services do the same


The temp service down here charge's $16.00 to $20.00 a hour to touch and pays the employee minimum wage........


----------



## Snow-Vet

Snow chances pretty much 7/10 days here....with 3-5" potentially Friday/Saturday. Hard to prep for Lawn work with old man winter not relinquishing control!


----------



## Snow-Vet

As far as Summer employee pay goes, I pay starting trimmers at 14-15/Hr, and the ability to jump on the mowers after one year if they're quality guys. My Mowers make between 17-25/hr. It's hard, you just can't pay more than this, and trimmers only work out maybe 25% of the time. I just try and give them incentives like year end bonuses, unemployment for the main long term guys, and annual raises. All my main full timers didn't miss one day of work in the last three years, LITERALLY! (Besides pre agreed upon Winter vacations). 

For the first year ever, I'm planning on reviewing all the accounts and raising a good majority of my long term residential clients. My ammo during these conversations will be the increase in Labor wages over the years, equipment & material costs, and just general overall inflation. This is unchartered waters for me....


----------



## unit28

Snow-Vet said:


> Snow chances pretty much 7/10 days here....with 3-5" potentially Friday/Saturday. Hard to prep for Lawn work with old man winter not relinquishing control!


Back home in TX next weekend,
Per NWS......

Saturday
Partly sunny, with a high near 83.

I'm sure they're on there 2nd week of mowing

But given that, it'll be hard to swing some cold air here without cold air aloft


----------



## banonea

Next weekend looks like a mess......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea said:


> Next weekend looks like a mess......


Maybe, maybe not. Depends on how much snow we get tonight / tomorrow, then how warm we get Thursday.


----------



## unit28

March will go out like a nice jug of sweet ice tea.......mmm,mmm

Hope to see 60 first week of april


----------



## cbservicesllc

Drakeslayer said:


> $20 an hour to start?


Close enough... and the top of my range in the postings is 24-25...


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Maybe, maybe not. Depends on how much snow we get tonight / tomorrow, then how warm we get Thursday.


Looks like really nothing for bano and I for tonight and tomorrow


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Sure will suck if we get what the forecast currently says. Snow then rain then snow then rain then snow


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow said:


> Looks like really nothing for bano and I for tonight and tomorrow


I will take that, but if anyone needs help, just holler.....


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow said:


> Looks like really nothing for bano and I for tonight and tomorrow


 snow map shows the metro


----------



## unit28




----------



## unit28

After that
Going to be bringing warm air this weekend from the gulf.
I bet the gfs forecast is way off its rocker for the weekend


----------



## jonniesmooth

unit28 said:


> After that
> Going to be bringing warm air this weekend from the gulf.
> I bet the gfs forecast is way off its rocker for the weekend


It's already ruined our plans. We don't have to cancel the hotel till Thursday night, but we have already changed our plans with the others involved.
Still saying 1-3" for us tonight, really tomorrow morning, but they don't get ghat today ends at midnight.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

March snows are odd. I was in an area Friday night that was supposed to get 1"-2" with ice. Just got ice. Later than normal winter sucks.


----------



## banonea

unit28 said:


> March will go out like a nice jug of sweet ice tea.......mmm,mmm
> 
> Hope to see 60 first week of april


As long as I've been plowing snow we've always gotten at least one or two storms in March. You can almost always guarantee there's going to be one at the beginning or the end of the month, and then you can almost guarantee that there's one right around basketball tournaments


----------



## unit28

I'm watching g this attm......


----------



## TKLAWN

How much of this garbage is going to stick tomorrow?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN said:


> How much of this garbage is going to stick tomorrow?


3.5"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> 3.5"


My bad, I thought you asked how much I was going to try to stick.


----------



## Deershack

Looks like I will make my last major goal. 50 yr anniversery. Now I have to find something else to survive for. Is 75 to much to look forward to?


----------



## MNPLOWCO

It's our least favorite month to plow. Soggy grass peals up so easily. And sprinkler heads on the edges are not frozen over.


----------



## CityGuy

MNPLOWCO said:


> It's our least favorite month to plow. Soggy grass peals up so easily. And sprinkler heads on the edges are not frozen over.


You forgot shoulders are sift and traffic still drives like idiots.


----------



## banonea

so what is it looking like for the weekend. different stations are throwing out 3" to 18" for fri and sat for here........


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea said:


> so what is it looking like for the weekend. different stations are throwing out 3" to 18" for fri and sat for here........


I saw roughly 6-8" for me the last time I looked


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu said:


> I saw roughly 6-8" for me the last time I looked


Is it going to be that much down this way?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea said:


> Is it going to be that much down this way?


No one knows, when you get to this time of year, 3° one way or the other means of foot of snow versus rain.

Look at 5 years ago and half a plow side came up and plowed for me because once you got north of 694, it was snow. South of 694 and it was nothing but rain.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> No one knows, when you get to this time of year, 3° one way or the other means of foot of snow versus rain.
> 
> Look at 5 years ago and half a plow side came up and plowed for me because once you got north of 694, it was snow. South of 694 and it was nothing but rain.


This is true........


----------



## Polarismalibu

banonea said:


> Is it going to be that much down this way?


Who knows. Check back Saturday hahah


----------



## TKLAWN

Sharp gradient, heavy snow blah blah blah...
Take two weeks off and quit!


----------



## Snow-Vet

TKLAWN said:


> Sharp gradient, heavy snow blah blah blah...
> Take two weeks off and quit!


Not buying it for the metro?


----------



## Bill1090

I see Toro bought out LT Rich.


----------



## Bill1090

On another note I'm impatiently waiting for fed ex to show up with a new oil cooler since mine rusted out. Never getting a diesel again.


----------



## Bill1090

banonea said:


> Is it going to be that much down this way?


As of now it looks like 3-5" for us.


----------



## banonea

Bill1090 said:


> As of now it looks like 3-5" for us.


Really hope that changes to q" or less.......


----------



## TKLAWN

Snow-Vet said:


> Not buying it for the metro?


No clue, just tired of winter!


----------



## Snow-Vet

TKLAWN said:


> No clue, just tired of winter!


Ab-so-freaking-lutely!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

GFS


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NAM

No idea why the GFS posted twice.


----------



## Snow-Vet

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> NAM
> 
> No idea why the GFS posted twice.
> 
> View attachment 179557


That is sexy!


----------



## unit28

Euro.....adding up precip so whateva
It's x 10

https://weather.us/model-charts/euro/usa/acc-precipitation-snow-total/20180327-0900z.html


----------



## TKLAWN

Winter storm watch 4-8
Shoot me


----------



## unit28

I'm out.......


----------



## snowman55

Bring it.
End the year with a bang
Well that would be my shotgun going off in south Dakota.
Spring break with recoil. Last pheasant hunting of the year. Hope my guys can handle it.

Good luck boys.


----------



## Drakeslayer

snowman55 said:


> Bring it.
> End the year with a bang
> Well that would be my shotgun going off in south Dakota.
> Spring break with recoil. Last pheasant hunting of the year. Hope my guys can handle it.
> 
> Good luck boys.


Snow geese are there.


----------



## snowman55

I'll have to look into that.

Got a bunch of pheasants that need to be cleaned up by April 1 or the yotes and hawks and owls will just eat them.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

This sure will suck


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Wow. Channel 4 has 0 for metro, bano and myself


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like 50 miles from NE to SW will be the difference of 0 and 10" of snow.

All depends on where that line sets up now.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Looks like 50 miles from NE to SW will be the difference of 0 and 10" of snow.
> 
> All depends on where that line sets up now.


Dry east wind, dry east wind. Everyone say it with me!!


----------



## Greenery

Dry east wind! Dry east wind!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Yes a strong east wind. Blow this **** 50 miles west


----------



## jonniesmooth

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> NAM
> 
> No idea why the GFS posted twice.
> 
> View attachment 179557


I'm ok with this.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You guys wont like the new nam then.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

The new gfs slid East as well.

Although it is not quite as drastic as The NAM.


----------



## banonea

jonniesmooth said:


> I'm ok with this.


I'm not........


----------



## unit28




----------



## Chubby4Tubby

Get the low temp out, she's cooking with peanut oil, clipper clipper. Get ready to spin for 16 hours on a 8 hour plow me boys


----------



## unit28

This is theway the 500 mb track is trending.


----------



## snowman55

Chubby4Tubby said:


> Get the low temp out, she's cooking with peanut oil, clipper clipper. Get ready to spin for 16 hours on a 8 hour plow me boys


What does that mean?
It's gonna take 16 hours to get 2"?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28 said:


> This is theway the 500 mb track is trending.
> 
> View attachment 179584


Still don't understand those maps


----------



## Chubby4Tubby

snowman55 said:


> What does that mean?
> It's gonna take 16 hours to get 2"?


No traction glare ice under the snow, last time all i did was spin


----------



## unit28

Jim needs to sign up for the big leagues with that awesome batting average.



Kidding.....


----------



## unit28

Now you did it.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28 said:


> Now you did it.....
> 
> View attachment 179594


How about you just include this week's storm. Not everything that's gonna fall for the next 10 days.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

snowman55 said:


> What does that mean?
> It's gonna take 16 hours to get 2"?


No idea! Whoever he is he's annoying


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> How about you just include this week's storm. Not everything that's gonna fall for the next 10 days.


Oh no ,
we're going full boar with grease guns and throwing down the whole sha-bang.
Get you pizza's orderd and a case of cold ones
#preppin


----------



## Chubby4Tubby

unit28 said:


> Now you did it.....
> 
> View attachment 179594


Lol that's for Easter Sunday?? That's starting to get to late, ready for spring work


----------



## unit28

On a serious note
Friday night into Saturday isn't really connecting on the 500 mb
It's just that...like its trying to shear out some of the precip.


----------



## unit28

Nam seems to have a better handle on it than gfs.....


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Snow ending in 24 hours. We will have to find out how much snow IS GOING to fall AFTER the snow event has happened to see if I needed to plow.

It's called "Aftcasting"


----------



## unit28

Hop is splitting


----------



## TKLAWN

Dry air baby!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Look for totals to tank here shortly.


----------



## unit28

Cross section scan of different atmospheric levels.
Weird.......


LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Look for totals to tank here shortly.


So that means J/hime's totals shrink and ours do not?


----------



## Drakeslayer

TKLAWN said:


> Dry air baby!!!!


Roads are PreTreated in Waconia! Bring it!!!


----------



## unit28

Snow is expected to move in later this evening with the snow
becoming moderate to heavy at times through the overnight hours,
then tapering off Saturday morning. Hourly snow rates of 1 to
2 can be expected during the overnight hours.

Storm snow totals of 5 to 10 inches, with locally a foot are
expected south of an Austin Minnesota to Dubuque Iowa line. There
will be a sharp decrease in the snow amounts north and east of
this line. We are still monitoring this storm system closely as
any shift in the storm track will have a significant impact on
the location of the heaviest snowf


----------



## unit28




----------



## banonea

Locals are saying 1"-3" here now........


----------



## TKLAWN

Drakeslayer said:


> Roads are PreTreated in Waconia! Bring it!!!


Bunch of "ELITE" roadway minds out this way!


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Good laugh watching channel 5. His future radar shows no precip for me and ne. Still shows me with 10" And ne of me getting snow. How's that work?


----------



## Snow-Vet

jimslawnsnow said:


> Good laugh watching channel 5. His future radar shows no precip for me and ne. Still shows me with 10" And ne of me getting snow. How's that work?


That's the 5 for you...


----------



## PremierL&L

Most annoying part of this business is every weather guy clinging to hope they are right instead of being honest and giving you a current accurate depiction of whats going to happen. If novak can even change his forecast what does that say about the rest of these clowns!


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow said:


> Good laugh watching channel 5. His future radar shows no precip for me and ne. Still shows me with 10" And ne of me getting snow. How's that work?


It'll be close to the two maps I posted yesterday.
The one with the shearing
And the nam 500mb trac
IMO
Current radar shows it on the way attm
IMO


----------



## unit28

I think it will be combining ......
Starting to 
It'll be interesting for me anyway to see where it goes


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow said:


> Good laugh watching channel 5. His future radar shows no precip for me and ne. Still shows me with 10" And ne of me getting snow. How's that work?


IALTO!


----------



## MNPLOWCO

I reluctantly put the plow on, reluctantly filled with fresh fluid, reluctantly cleaned all the truck windows, reluctantly filled the tanks. Reluctantly sitting here, reluctantly waiting for the weather to decide for me.
You can tell I'm really excited for this one. BUT I do
need the revenue. (Sigh.......)


----------



## banonea

MNPLOWCO said:


> I reluctantly put the plow on, reluctantly filled with fresh fluid, reluctantly cleaned all the truck windows, reluctantly filled the tanks. Reluctantly sitting here, reluctantly waiting for the weather to decide for me.
> You can tell I'm really excited for this one. BUT I do
> need the revenue. (Sigh.......)


Checked all the blowers, got gear on the trailers but haven't gotten gas for them or hooked up my plow . Spent the last 2 days expanding the garage door at the shop from a 8'x8' to a 10'x10' with clear pannels on top. Turned out great


----------



## unit28

This is part deux of the combined map I posted...
Monday into Tuesday
I'm still blaming jim....ha ha

Kidding with you jim....


----------



## MNPLOWCO

banonea said:


> Checked all the blowers, got gear on the trailers but haven't gotten gas for them or hooked up my plow . Spent the last 2 days expanding the garage door at the shop from a 8'x8' to a 10'x10' with clear pannels on top. Turned out great
> 
> View attachment 179653


Great for backing in a loaded trailer with a leaf box. Nice height and width!!


----------



## banonea

MNPLOWCO said:


> Great for backing in a loaded trailer with a leaf box. Nice height and width!!


It was originally supposed to be 12' tall, but that put it into the header .........


----------



## unit28

MNPLOWCO said:


> I reluctantly put the plow on, reluctantly filled with fresh fluid, reluctantly cleaned all the truck windows, reluctantly filled the tanks. Reluctantly sitting here, reluctantly waiting for the weather to decide for me.
> You can tell I'm really excited for this one. BUT I do
> need the revenue. (Sigh.......)


Good luck sir


----------



## banonea

This was kttc 4 hours ago. 2 of the models show nothing in Rochester.......

https://www.facebook.com/KTTCWeather/posts/10156203711605480:0


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO said:


> I reluctantly put the plow on, reluctantly filled with fresh fluid, reluctantly cleaned all the truck windows, reluctantly filled the tanks. Reluctantly sitting here, reluctantly waiting for the weather to decide for me.
> You can tell I'm really excited for this one. BUT I do
> need the revenue. (Sigh.......)


I didn't do anything.


----------



## banonea

Here is the latest.......

https://www.facebook.com/KTTCWeather/posts/10156204359745480:0


----------



## unit28

Wonder if these yellow bands go north of rochester...
Going to bed
Stayed at the local hospital eroom till 130 this morning. Then went to work at 330 am
Hittingg it again at 3


----------



## banonea

unit28 said:


> Wonder if these yellow bands go north of rochester...
> Going to bed
> Stayed at the local hospital eroom till 130 this morning. Then went to work at 330 am
> Hittingg it again at 3
> 
> View attachment 179665


Get better sir......


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Not a flake. Still sitting out west. Zero event.
Back to bed.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

That was a waste of time. ' "All dressed up and no place to go ".


----------



## banonea

Nothing here. Brother lives by Austin and he has a solid 4" and more coming at 1" to 2" per hour


----------



## unit28

MNPLOWCO said:


> That was a waste of time. ' "All dressed up and no place to go ".


Keep it ready.
Monday night/Tuesday might be productive.

gfs attm.....


----------



## MNPLOWCO

unit28 said:


> Keep it ready.
> Monday night/Tuesday might be productive.
> 
> gfs attm.....
> 
> View attachment 179674


Another wait and see. But yes, I'm ready and not so willing.


----------



## Freshwater

Are any of you guys over by wazappa? I might be buying a skidsteer. Was wondering if someone could go drive it. It's an older bobcat 500 that' been reconditioned and upgraded to a 30hp Kubota diesel. Just looking to see if it sounds right and the work looks credibly done.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Freshwater said:


> Are any of you guys over by wazappa? I might be buying a skidsteer. Was wondering if someone could go drive it. It's an older bobcat 500 that' been reconditioned and upgraded to a 30hp Kubota diesel. Just looking to see if it sounds right and the work looks credibly done.


Wazappa? Or mazeppa?


----------



## Freshwater

jimslawnsnow said:


> Wazappa? Or mazeppa?


Sorry mapezza?


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Freshwater said:


> Sorry mapezza?


A little bit far away for me. Sorry


----------



## Snow Captain

12" here in Redwood Falls. 15 miles north towards Olivia its still brown.


----------



## Freshwater

MNPLOWCO said:


> A little bit far away for me. Sorry


No problem thanks for lookng into it. Also looks like some of you guys are dealing with snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Freshwater said:


> No problem thanks for lookng into it. Also looks like some of you guys are dealing with snow.


Most of us are well north of I-90, around the Twin Cities. We didn't have a flake here.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Nothing here either. Oh well


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow said:


> Nothing here either. Oh well


Im supposing
That's good news.
No one really wants that heavy snow


----------



## unit28

2 days apart....the gfs 24hr potential


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28 said:


> Im supposing
> That's good news.
> No one really wants that heavy snow


Heavy wet snow sucks. Had everyone and everything ready to go just in case.

Checked the radar at 2. Looked like it was snowing in town. I drove to check it out and nothing. Was 36° on the way in.


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow said:


> Heavy wet snow sucks. Had everyone and everything ready to go just in case.
> 
> Checked the radar at 2. Looked like it was snowing in town. I drove to check it out and nothing. Was 36° on the way in.


...right on


----------



## banonea

got all the parts for the mowers ordered. now to work on a few other pieces of equipment while I wait for them to come in......


----------



## banonea

Anyone looking for a permagreen sprayer. everything works as it should, just not what I am wanting


----------



## Bill1090

What's a good quality push broadcast spreader for a decent price?


----------



## Bill1090

banonea said:


> Anyone looking for a permagreen sprayer. everything works as it should, just not what I am wanting
> 
> View attachment 179723
> 
> 
> View attachment 179724
> 
> 
> View attachment 179725


How much?


----------



## banonea

PM sent


----------



## unit28

C'mon.....


----------



## unit28

Made it to here.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Hwy 14 is getting retreated west of owatonna to waseca


----------



## Snow Captain

2" of wet, slushy snow midnight-3am in Redwood Falls.


----------



## unit28

.WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IN EFFECT UNTIL 10 PM CDT THIS
EVENING...

* WHAT...Mixed precipitation. Additional wet snow accumulations of
up to two to four inches and ice accumulations of a light glaze
are expected.

* WHERE...Mille Lacs, Kanabec, Isanti and Chisago Counties.

* WHEN...Until 10 PM CDT this evening.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

unit28 said:


> .WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IN EFFECT UNTIL 10 PM CDT THIS
> EVENING...
> 
> * WHAT...Mixed precipitation. Additional wet snow accumulations of
> up to two to four inches and ice accumulations of a light glaze
> are expected.
> 
> * WHERE...Mille Lacs, Kanabec, Isanti and Chisago Counties.
> 
> * WHEN...Until 10 PM CDT this evening.


Missed me again. (Metro). We'll probably get dumped on in mid April.


----------



## unit28

MNPLOWCO said:


> Missed me again. (Metro). We'll probably get dumped on in mid April.


You didn't miss anything
Guess we had a dry west wind to dry it out


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Big rain here. 4 degrees cooler and we may have had something.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Pretty nice out. Be nice if it was sunny and 65


----------



## unit28

At midnight Friday night,
looks interesting

Friday Night
Rain likely before 9pm, then rain and snow likely between 9pm and 10pm, then snow after 10pm. Low around 21. North northeast wind 5 to 10 mph becoming east after midnight. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of 2 to 4 inches possible.


----------



## unit28

My totals went up already.
And the storm watch is pretty close 
Attm........


WIZ001>004-006>009-292015-
/O.NEW.KDLH.WS.A.0007.180331T0600Z-180331T1800Z/
Douglas-Bayfield-Ashland-Iron-Burnett-Washburn-Sawyer-Price-
Including the cities of Superior, Washburn, Bayfield, Ashland,
Hurley, Grantsburg, Spooner, Hayward, and Phillips
314 AM CDT Thu Mar 29 2018

...WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM LATE FRIDAY NIGHT THROUGH
SATURDAY AFTERNOON...

* WHAT...Heavy snow possible. Total snow accumulations of 6 to 9
inches are possible.

* WHERE...Portions of north central and northwest Wisconsin.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28 said:


> At midnight Friday night,
> looks interesting
> 
> Friday Night
> Rain likely before 9pm, then rain and snow likely between 9pm and 10pm, then snow after 10pm. Low around 21. North northeast wind 5 to 10 mph becoming east after midnight. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of 2 to 4 inches possible.


Yet the NWS says the GFS is the outlier, being the furthest south. The GFS barely has snow for me, yet NWS increased totals.

NAM barely has snow south of Hinckely. And I'm guessing since JohnDee has snow mainly north of me, the Euro is north as well.


----------



## unit28

Euro is mainly north with about 1" here

https://weather.us/model-charts/euro/minnesota/acc-precipitation-snow-total/20180331-1200z.html


----------



## cbservicesllc

Yeah sure looks like everything is North of the Cities now...


----------



## banonea

MNPLOWCO said:


> Missed me again. (Metro). We'll probably get dumped on in mid April.


Hush your mouth.........lol


----------



## banonea

unit28 said:


> My totals went up already.
> And the storm watch is pretty close
> Attm........
> 
> WIZ001>004-006>009-292015-
> /O.NEW.KDLH.WS.A.0007.180331T0600Z-180331T1800Z/
> Douglas-Bayfield-Ashland-Iron-Burnett-Washburn-Sawyer-Price-
> Including the cities of Superior, Washburn, Bayfield, Ashland,
> Hurley, Grantsburg, Spooner, Hayward, and Phillips
> 314 AM CDT Thu Mar 29 2018
> 
> ...WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM LATE FRIDAY NIGHT THROUGH
> SATURDAY AFTERNOON...
> 
> * WHAT...Heavy snow possible. Total snow accumulations of 6 to 9
> inches are possible.
> 
> * WHERE...Portions of north central and northwest Wisconsin.


Holler if you need help, I will come a running.......


----------



## unit28

banonea said:


> Holler if you need help, I will come a running.......


I appreciate that more than you know


----------



## banonea

unit28 said:


> I appreciate that more than you know


Anything to help out our weather man...lowred:


----------



## unit28

One thing I see is the nam model has the 500 mb track with the most energy heading this way.
You can't miss that big red blob with the X
Unless you b color blind or can't read X's.
Personally not giving it much thought though


----------



## unit28

banonea said:


> Anything to help out our weather man...lowred:


Well alrighty then
I guess that'd be all of us!
....lol


----------



## banonea

unit28 said:


> Well alrighty then
> I guess that'd be all of us!
> ....lol


I am a idiot when it comes to weather, that's why I ask so many questions.......lol


----------



## unit28

banonea said:


> I am a idiot when it comes to weather, that's why I ask so many questions.......lol


For me I had to learn as much as I could. Kind of freaked me out moving here from Texas and it was 30* in April.
Back home it was 90*.
My first agenda was to decipher nws code words.

But please don't hesitate to ask.
We're all team players


----------



## banonea

T


unit28 said:


> For me I had to learn as much as I could. Kind of freaked me out moving here from Texas and it was 30* in April.
> Back home it was 90*.
> My first agenda was to decipher nws code words.
> 
> But please don't hesitate to ask.
> We're all team players


Thank you, and you do the same.......


----------



## banonea

Couple of projects from today. Built a new welding table, then a blade sharpener. Got the plans off of lawnsite.com.......

Only thing I did different is I made it out of meteli had laying around vs wood. Cost me $3.00 for the switch and box.


----------



## unit28

Thought about making one of those blade sharpeners. Let us know how it works


----------



## banonea

unit28 said:


> Thought about making one of those blade sharpeners. Let us know how it works


Going to try it out tomorrow.......


----------



## unit28

Not sure why nws can't read a 500mb storm track.....saying the nam is more north than other models.
Just me I guess


----------



## unit28

Y'all stay safe
I'm heading north this weekend up to grand rapids tonight

Have a happy easter


----------



## Snow-Vet

Trending south now, 1-3" north of 694,


----------



## NorthernProServ

Snow-Vet said:


> Trending south now, 1-3" north of 694,


I have a bad feeling about this one....


----------



## Snow-Vet

NorthernProServ said:


> I have a bad feeling about this one....


Might be a full 18 hour shift for my crews....****!


----------



## Snow-Vet

Laura Becker said 2" basically for the North metro...


----------



## Polarismalibu

NorthernProServ said:


> I have a bad feeling about this one....


Me too. Hopefully it moves out fast.


----------



## Drakeslayer

1.5” on the deck. 0” on the west facing driveway in chaska.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Was even Chubby caught off guard? There was no update! No forecast?


----------



## PremierL&L

Got a good 5" on the truck but about a half inch of slushy snow on the driveway.


----------



## PremierL&L

Cement sidewalk has about 4"


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Was even Chubby caught off guard? There was no update! No forecast?


#everything snowpocolipse bla bla bla.


----------



## ringahding1

3" on the deck


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Was even Chubby caught off guard? There was no update! No forecast?


Just like Novak, no where to be found.


----------



## unit28

How bout that X Mark from the nam

attm.......










Better get the dog off the porch
Near 0* Saturday night in Cambridge


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

St. Paul lots are half black. Uni/Snelling is rain Snelling/larpentuer it's trying to be snow


----------



## MNPLOWCO

2 inches tapped Minnetonka at 7 and Williston. Wow heavy wet. Cought me totally off guard. Off to commercials in 15 mins.


----------



## unit28

MNPLOWCO said:


> 2 inches tapped Minnetonka at 7 and Williston. Wow heavy wet. Cought me totally off guard. Off to commercials in 15 mins.


Awesome!!!


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Side walks and secondary streets and lots have 2 the main roads have 1/2 off slop.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

unit28 said:


> Awesome!!!


Well......kinda....I just didn't watch the weather. Looks like it's stopping here in a half hour.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Eden Prairie at Prairie center Dr and valley view. Some black top showing through. Half inch heavy slop


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Melted to 1/2 in Mnnetonka at 7 and Williston. What a difference in hour made. Geeezzx


----------



## unit28

PUSH IT.......
I would if its slush
Got to do it so it don't freeze into ice across the lot. Unless it gets to warm out


----------



## MNPLOWCO

unit28 said:


> PUSH IT.......
> I would if its slush
> Got to do it so it don't freeze into ice across the lot. Unless it gets to warm out


Yes it's 28 degrees here now and the lots that I have plowed are starting to get slippery and crusty now.


----------



## unit28

Looking good on gfs tomorrow night for better snow......


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Ugh. Pulling up grass. Hate heavy wet.................sod.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

St. Louis Park spotty. Some drives 1 inch others dusting slop


----------



## veggin psd

Central Polk county 6+ and snowing


----------



## Chubby4Tubby

Sorry boys i was on a slight bender, missed that snownomi on the models. Buckle up for Monday i see a 4to 6inch disturbance coming thru on an 16to 24hour soaker, rather then an 8hour dump like last night. Just went to for fleet farm and got a case of low temp, this one is going to be a long hard one on the equipment


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Snow contract work is done at midnight. Now per push kicks in $$$. Good fot the bottom line if we can add spring cleanups and one cut for April. Looks like a ways out on cleanups if the snow and sleet keep the ground saturated......and the snow mounds are given a chance to melt.


----------



## banonea

MNPLOWCO said:


> Snow contract work is done at midnight. Now per push kicks in $$$. Good fot the bottom line if we can add spring cleanups and one cut for April. Looks like a ways out on cleanups if the snow and sleet keep the ground saturated......and the snow mounds are given a chance to melt.


Viper push accounts run till the end of April on the snow portion, and my monthly is when the Grass Grows WeMo it when the snow falls we plow it........

Hoping to get started on plane UPS towards the end of April but I'm going to guess it's going to be the first part of May with as wet as everything is


----------



## banonea

banonea said:


> Viper push accounts run till the end of April on the snow portion, and my monthly is when the Grass Grows WeMo it when the snow falls we plow it........
> 
> Hoping to get started on plane UPS towards the end of April but I'm going to guess it's going to be the first part of May with as wet as everything is


I hate autocorrect


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Nawwww, it's technical jargon. Your Viper Unitef Parcel Service airplane would be cool though!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Chubby4Tubby said:


> Sorry boys i was on a slight bender, missed that snownomi on the models. Buckle up for Monday i see a 4to 6inch disturbance coming thru on an 16to 24hour soaker, rather then an 8hour dump like last night. Just went to for fleet farm and got a case of low temp, this one is going to be a long hard one on the equipment


 If 4-6" is hard on your equipment maybe you need to upgrade said equipment


----------



## MNPLOWCO

OK..... Who's got a good read for Monday and Tuesday's snow? TWC has 1-3 inches during the day Monday and 1-3 inches during Monday night and 1-3 inches on Tuesday morning with snow showers ending before midnight.
Are we talking 3 to 9 inches ? Nice spread if so.


----------



## Bluethumb

TWC has us southern folks at 1-3 Monday 1-3 Monday night and 3-5 Tuesday. Accuweather has us at 8 - 12.... I'm hoping it's a April fools joke.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Yes please, April fool's joke, pleade.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NWS has 5-9 For me. TWC has 3-9 For me. Guessing they are going with a wide spread as they don't know the track or so they can say they were accurate


----------



## Bluethumb

It's my fault if we get the snow... I purchased a new truck yesterday and pulled all the mounts and auxiliary lighting off my truck last night. Get the new truck Monday afternoon.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Bluethumb said:


> It's my fault if we get the snow... I purchased a new truck yesterday and pulled all the mounts and auxiliary lighting off my truck last night. Get the new truck Monday afternoon.


I suppose you washed it too?...


----------



## unit28

Models split from each other attm....


----------



## unit28

Since I'm up north 
I'm wondering what my driveway looks like today


----------



## Bluethumb

NICHOLS LANDSCA said:


> I suppose you washed it too?...


Yep... hasn't been this clean since last fall.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28 said:


> Since I'm up north
> I'm wondering what my driveway looks like today


There was 6-8" of snow on the sidewalks we cleared today.


----------



## banonea

So what do you think we're going to get down in my neck of the woods Monday and Tuesday? Reason I'm asking is because I just discovered that my other main plow truck has a snapped frame on both sides right behind the shock mount. That truck is one push from the motor sitting on the ground. Thank God I discovered it when it was on the lift and not in the middle of a storm


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> There was 6-8" of snow on the sidewalks we cleared today.


Thanks!
Just got back home.
Living on a corner lot I get everything the storm drops plus what the city guy drags around the corner. He thinks my driveway is all his. He drags everything to my curb, backs up and then pushes the street. Thank God I drive a ford....lol

Almost sent out an SOS I had about 24" slop-crete at the eod


----------



## unit28

banonea said:


> So what do you think we're going to get down in my neck of the woods Monday and Tuesday? Reason I'm asking is because I just discovered that my other main plow truck has a snapped frame on both sides right behind the shock mount. That truck is one push from the motor sitting on the ground. Thank God I discovered it when it was on the lift and not in the middle of a storm


Storm is looking a little disorganized but we both have equal chances.
nam is coming inline with gfs


----------



## Snow-Vet

Unit, life and death as of now what do you think the metro will get Monday and Tuesday?


----------



## unit28

Hard to say exactly
See all the red places in sporadic locations?
That's what I see being disorganized
If its all together as one swath, then you can nail the track down.


----------



## unit28

This is a forecast closer to the surface
But you see its not better


----------



## unit28

Maybe its the speed or deepening of the low slowing down here.

This is more organized and a different forecast hour. 
Can see the more solid red swath over the southern part of mn


----------



## Snow-Vet

Is there a chance as nice it can still move slightly SE? That would be nice....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snow-Vet said:


> Is there a chance as nice it can still move slightly SE? That would be nice....


Slightly. Almost all of the storms have slid south compared to where they were 1-2 days before.


----------



## Snow-Vet

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Slightly. Almost all of the storms have slid south compared to where they were 1-2 days before.


That would be orgasmic....


----------



## unit28

Whatching for nws to keep this watch in place . And tonight they may also place another watch south


----------



## unit28

It'll come across as 2 waves.
Hit central then drop south fast


----------



## unit28




----------



## unit28

We are expecting light to moderate snowfall for areas within southeastern North Dakota into portions of west-central Minnesota, mainly south of the I-94 corridor. There is still much uncertainty of the exact track this system which will greatly influence impacts, therefore, confidence in the location of greatest snowfall remains low. Please continue to check the forecast for latest updates. #ndwx #mnwx


----------



## Bill1090

I like how absolutely no stores have any salt left. Solar salt for the win I guess.


----------



## TKLAWN

Last two forecasted storms have been way off!
Why even listen to this one???


----------



## banonea

TKLAWN said:


> Last two forecasted storms have been way off!
> Why even listen to this one???


Because I have 1 truck with a broken frame and my backup has a slipping transmission.......


----------



## banonea

When we break it, we BREAK IT....

This ain't even all the pic.......... Going tonburn the midnight oil welding tonight.


----------



## Bill1090

banonea said:


> When we break it, we BREAK IT....
> 
> This ain't even all the pic.......... Going tonburn the midnight oil welding tonight.
> 
> View attachment 180018
> 
> 
> View attachment 180019
> 
> 
> View attachment 180020
> 
> 
> View attachment 180021
> 
> 
> View attachment 180022


Is that on another Ford also?


----------



## banonea

Bill1090 said:


> Is that on another Ford also?


Nope , this is my 04 Chevy 2500 HD. I have had this truck for almost 8 years. Got over 150,000 miles of plowing on this truck. I truly should not b****, I just wish it would have waited to do this until after we were done with snow for the season.


----------



## banonea

Just finished welding the one side, getting ready to start on the other side. Then tomorrow I have to go get oxygen for my torch so that I can plate the frame over top of my welds to reinforce them.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Totals are up according to NWS


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Bluethumb said:


> Yep... hasn't been this clean since last fall.


So it's your fault


----------



## Bill1090

We are all screwed!


----------



## Bluethumb

NICHOLS LANDSCA said:


> So it's your fault


Yep.


----------



## unit28

Dry east wind...dry east wind...
Repeat.....


----------



## MNPLOWCO

It's coming down nicely here. Grass is almost covered. Blacktop still just wet.


----------



## banonea

It was blurry in here earlier, now nothing....

On a separate note, I got half the truck welded and plated, starting on side two


----------



## MNPLOWCO

banonea said:


> It was blurry in here earlier, now nothing....
> 
> On a separate note, I got half the truck welded and plated, starting on side two
> 
> View attachment 180038
> 
> 
> View attachment 180039


J B Weld metal appoxy. Good stuff.

( Joke).

Looks good. And looks like you'll put it to the test tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## banonea

MNPLOWCO said:


> J B Weld metal appoxy. Good stuff.
> 
> ( Joke).
> 
> Looks good. And looks like you'll put it to the test tonight and tomorrow.


I'm really hoping that I get all this welding done, and then everything misses us or we only get an inch or two..... But I don't think that's going to happen


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Last I heard 6-8 for you over the next 25 hours. I hope for a solid 2" for you and me.


----------



## TKLAWN

unit28 said:


> Dry east wind...dry east wind...
> Repeat.....


Care to elaborate?


----------



## MNPLOWCO

TKLAWN said:


> Care to elaborate?


Just like 2 storms ago that missed us but got the west?


----------



## unit28

TKLAWN said:


> Care to elaborate?


Just whishing

" I'M the only one "
rooting for it

it won't happen


----------



## unit28

Or will it.....


----------



## unit28

This is what I see coming in from the Rockies


----------



## unit28




----------



## MNPLOWCO

Sounds like this first band has fallen apart or at least we'll fall apart by midnight. Then the second wave comes in the morning but due to ground temperatures and angle of sun I don't think we're going to have much sticking on the asphalt maybe a couple of inches at best


----------



## unit28

I'd be watching radars at 5 am far south


----------



## unit28

MNPLOWCO said:


> Sounds like this first band has fallen apart or at least we'll fall apart by midnight. Then the second wave comes in the morning but due to ground temperatures and angle of sun I don't think we're going to have much sticking on the asphalt maybe a couple of inches at best


give it till 730 falling apart tonight
As far as cambridge


----------



## Greenery

MNPLOWCO said:


> Sounds like this first band has fallen apart or at least we'll fall apart by midnight. Then the second wave comes in the morning but due to ground temperatures and angle of sun I don't think we're going to have much sticking on the asphalt maybe a couple of inches at best


We can only hope.


----------



## Snow-Vet

MNPLOWCO said:


> Sounds like this first band has fallen apart or at least we'll fall apart by midnight. Then the second wave comes in the morning but due to ground temperatures and angle of sun I don't think we're going to have much sticking on the asphalt maybe a couple of inches at best


Kind of what I was thinking too....


----------



## banonea

Greenery said:


> We can only hope.


I am praying like crazy.......


----------



## unit28

banonea said:


> I am praying like crazy.......


storm prediction center is throwing 4-8 down there


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Belinda Jensen just had 7.4 in on her map for the Metro. I believe that includes the supposedly one and 1/2 in that has fallen so far which have all melted on the roadways. So she's looking at about 6 in coming in from 5 a.m. To 6 p.m..


----------



## PremierL&L

Thats why i dont watch 11 Belinda must have taken a page from Chubby and Dahl!!


----------



## unit28

Radar shows it reorganizing through Lincoln


----------



## TKLAWN

Supposed lull now, snowing harder than it was all day!


----------



## MNPLOWCO

TKLAWN said:


> Supposed lull now, snowing harder than it was all day!


Yep, coating of asphalt has begun. Maybe my wishful thinking is just that....


----------



## unit28

TKLAWN said:


> Supposed lull now, snowing harder than it was all day!


Seems you always say that before Tuesday


----------



## mn-bob

lowblue:


PremierL&L said:


> Thats why i dont watch 11 Belinda must have taken a page from Chubby and Dahl!!


lowred:


----------



## Bill1090

.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bill1090 said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 180059


Pretty specific with those arrows


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow said:


> Pretty specific with those arrows


I noticed that......


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Dahls totals map made ZERO sense.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

1/4:inch taped on the asphalt here.


----------



## banonea

the way I am reading KTTC future cast, it aint going to start here till around 2:30 am


----------



## MNPLOWCO

9 News Fox says snow will hold off until around 7 a.m. And snow until 7 p.m..


----------



## banonea

Waiting for kttc weather


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea said:


> Waiting for kttc weather


I wish I could get them with direct tv.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea said:


> the way I am reading KTTC future cast, it aint going to start here till around 2:30 am


Might be later. It's been getting pushed back some the last 4 hours or so


----------



## unit28

It'll be later.....
Check it at 5-6am
Then it'll be on the way


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow said:


> I wish I could get them with direct tv.


If you go to KTTC.com you can watch the weather forecast after it is on TV


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Ice rink out here, surface streets are glass


----------



## banonea

just called my guys off till 6am. not even going to start here till around 4 am, and it will be light at that point......


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

2am chitchat with Wizard


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Just taped a couple spots. Just under an inch to 1 inch. Snowing pretty good right now. A lot of compaction. We're heading out in about a half hour to hit commercial accounts.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Eden prairie at Prairie center Dr and valley view 1 inch.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Minnetonka at 7 and Williston 2 inches.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Main Steet Hopkins 2.25 inches


----------



## jimslawnsnow

About 3" here so far. Melting underneath


----------



## snowman55

running low on bulk salt.
anyone have extra they want to get rid of today?


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Done with commercial accounts. Watching and waiting for residentials. When to go, when to go.....watching the radar...till 5 pm probably.....


----------



## PremierL&L

Hopefully this pushes through earlier then they claim radar not looking too bad.


----------



## banonea

We got about an inch and three quarters down here on the ground very wet very sloppy doing a lot of melting


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Looks like it's phasing out. Unit any idea what that blob to the south west is gonna do?


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow said:


> Looks like it's phasing out. Unit any idea what that blob to the south west is gonna do?


What are you got over in your neck of the woods Jim


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Everything new that's falling is melting. Doing residential tonight. Kinda wait and see with them


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea said:


> What are you got over in your neck of the woods Jim


Maybe 4". Seems to be melting good. Had we not got 3" this morning I don't think we would have had to go out


----------



## banonea

It didn't start snowing here till almost 5:30. Why you said I haven't been able to find an area that I've got anything over 2 inch on any of my accounts


----------



## unit28

My truck broke down...
Darn it


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

unit28 said:


> My truck broke down...
> Darn it


No good


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Snowing pretty good here again


----------



## jimslawnsnow

It's funny. People think these 3" are 30"


----------



## banonea

We ended up around 5” or so here. Got most done. Got a few we need to wait. Shovelers are coming in at 9........


----------



## banonea

On a very positive note, the truck I welded the frame is plowing great..,....


----------



## ringahding1

14" on my deck, 5" everywhere else....haha Stay safe out there, heading to clean up lots.


----------



## Bill1090

I hate these snows. Some spots have 4" and 20 feet away it all melted.


----------



## unit28

Stay safe tonight out there

Guess I might need a fuel module
Truck just quit on the highway.
Its definitely a fuel issue.
Darn it 
Ill have to fix it at work tomorrow
In the parking lot where a disgruntled plowman is gonna bury it tonight


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

unit28 said:


> Stay safe tonight out there
> 
> Guess I might need a fuel module
> Truck just quit on the highway.
> Its definitely a fuel issue.
> Darn it
> Ill have to fix it at work tomorrow
> In the parking lot where a disgruntled plowman is gonna bury it tonight


Dang plow guys


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Getting cold. Just got done. That was tough. Only four calls "wondering if" & " hopefully you are" type of calls, no angry calls 
1 call from a past due customer "I can't get up my driveway and I slipped and fell" and it's always the past due customers. Sheesh!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wheeeeeee!!!!!!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

MNPLOWCO said:


> Getting cold. Just got done. That was tough. Only four calls "wondering if" & " hopefully you are" type of calls, no angry calls
> 1 call from a past due customer "I can't get up my driveway and I slipped and fell" and it's always the past due customers. Sheesh!


I'm hoping for a call, way past due. Didn't touch it, DQ in new Brighton will be available......


----------



## MNPLOWCO

NICHOLS LANDSCA said:


> I'm hoping for a call, way past due. Didn't touch it, DQ in new Brighton will be available......


Hahahahaha. A rude Awakening for them. Problem is they will probably flag a plow guy off the road and pay him cash and still make you wait for your money. You might want to park your truck across the entrance and see if that helps you get paid.


----------



## banonea

anyone looking to do something on Saturday, there is going to be a good auction in Stewartville. A bobcat dealer going out of business. lots of attachments, skids, trailer, shop and office equipment going for sale.....

http://www.gehlinglive.com/


----------



## Bill1090

So what's with the storm coming next week?


----------



## wizardsr

Bill1090 said:


> So what's with the storm coming next week?


It might snow, or it might not... The storm is still out in the ocean, so they really have no idea where it's gonna go, who's gonna get hit, and how much it's going to drop. But that won't stop some chucklehead meteorologist from throwing around crazy numbers, or chubby from sounding the alarms, lol.


----------



## snowman55

I like chubby alarms.

What you say chubby? 1 more greasing?
Got my self a tube of Pringle's.
And a sixer of red bull. Heavy Chevy loaded with salt. And a momback ready to spread it.


----------



## Chubby4Tubby

Personally, i like mercury, it's got teflon added into the grease, water doesn't phase the purpose of the job of the grease. For the weekend, id say grab a few tubes, i seea strong push headed right for us, ill go with a cool calm 12hour push of 5to8inches.
#STAYTUNED #don'tgetthedethatchersoutyet


----------



## unit28

Thought I'd see snow this afternoon
according to DD


----------



## unit28

Chubby4Tubby said:


> Personally, i like mercury, it's got teflon added into the grease, water doesn't phase the purpose of the job of the grease. For the weekend, id say grab a few tubes, i seea strong push headed right for us, ill go with a cool calm 12hour push of 5to8inches.
> #STAYTUNED #don'tgetthedethatchersoutyet


Going to be 40* the next day


----------



## Bill1090

It's the snow season that will never end!


----------



## unit28

Darn it......leaf spring snapped

Also looking at the east wind setting up sunday


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28 said:


> Darn it......leaf spring snapped
> 
> Also looking at the east wind setting up sunday
> 
> View attachment 180176


Time for a new truck?

Do you think the east wind will be in time to dry up the snow?

The euro must be picking up on it. Lowered totals and moved it to the west some


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Garbage.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Garbage.


I agree!


----------



## MNPLOWCO

They treated our roads already.......hmmm.


----------



## unit28

MNPLOWCO said:


> They treated our roads already.......hmmm.


Couldn't wait till Monday morning?


----------



## unit28

Again.....


----------



## Bill1090

Looks like 1-2" for me. 2-4" for the rest of you animals. Wasn't it 2013 when it kept snowing into mid April?


----------



## unit28

Bill1090 said:


> Looks like 1-2" for me. 2-4" for the rest of you animals. Wasn't it 2013 when it kept snowing into mid April?


Winter is over.......


----------



## TKLAWN

unit28 said:


> Winter is over.......


Haha! We're screwed!


----------



## unit28

Ain't skewed.....yet


----------



## Snow-Vet

Surface temps are 57-59 degrees this afternoon, and air temps are 33. I think if it lingers after dark we might get .5-1" to stick


----------



## Bill1090

This is going to be a mess if we get some rain first.


----------



## TKLAWN

0.0’ on the tape


----------



## MNPLOWCO

TKLAWN said:


> 0.0' on the tape


Yep. That'll work.


----------



## Bill1090

She's falling apart!


----------



## banonea

Bill1090 said:


> She's falling apart!


That's what I am seeing as well......


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

I have a solid .1" on the deck


----------



## banonea

Things are wet here but no accumulation.......


----------



## MNPLOWCO

1/4 - 1/3 inch taped in minnetonka at 7 and Williston.


----------



## banonea

Still nothing here....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

1/4" on top of ice in Uptown. Less as you go north and less as you go east.

Dropping salt and going home.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Have fun next weekend.


----------



## unit28

Nah....Prolly just rain


----------



## MNPLOWCO

1 inch Minnetonka at 7 and Williston.
1 or less Eden prairie at Prairie center Dr and valley view.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

3/4 - 1. Hopkins


----------



## ringahding1

Back pack blower be like "Don't even think of starting me" & Broom be like "Ain't this something?"


----------



## jimslawnsnow

We have a 1/4" or less. I can't believe the amount of guys plowing residential. Most commercials got a shot of salt and are just wet


----------



## Snow Captain

5" in Redwood Falls.


----------



## Greenery

Hopefully this cooler weather will at least kill off the Japanese beetles.


----------



## Greenery

27 inches of clear ice on Minnetonka as of a couple days ago.


----------



## Drakeslayer

TK did you get my envelope?


----------



## unit28

GARBAGE...!


----------



## TKLAWN

Drakeslayer said:


> TK did you get my envelope?


Yes,I did! Thank you!


----------



## Drakeslayer

TKLAWN said:


> Yes,I did! Thank you!


You must have moved?


----------



## unit28

Snow dance?


----------



## Snow Captain

unit28 said:


> Snow dance?


Please explain Unit.....


----------



## Bluethumb

Snow Captain said:


> Please explain Unit.....


Could be that TWC has me at 3-5 Saturday night and 5-8 for Sunday. THIS BETTER CHANGE!!!!


----------



## Bluethumb

I refuse to put the plows back on my new truck till fall.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Bluethumb said:


> View attachment 180342
> I refuse to put the plows back on my new truck till fall.


I refuse to take mine off.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Garbage.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Sven hinted with a graphic of a heavy band with the metro bullseyed. He didn't refer or put accumulation numbers on it but the graphic was up for 3 seconds at the end of his cast.


----------



## TKLAWN

Drakeslayer said:


> You must have moved?


Yeah,just west of town now


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Garbage.


Total dumpster fire!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO said:


> Sven hinted with a graphic of a heavy band with the metro bullseyed. He didn't refer or put accumulation numbers on it but the graphic was up for 3 seconds at the end of his cast.


The GFS is on top of the ciites.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Just saw Al rokers grapic which agrees with you. Could it be a 2013 repeat for you?? Dumpsters buried by snow.....


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Right now, I wouldn't touch this weekend's storm with a 10' pole. BUST potential is high.

From Novak . Kinda worries me


----------



## cbservicesllc

unit28 said:


> Snow dance?


Ah... no.


----------



## cbservicesllc

MNPLOWCO said:


> Sven hinted with a graphic of a heavy band with the metro bullseyed. He didn't refer or put accumulation numbers on it but the graphic was up for 3 seconds at the end of his cast.


And the Southern Shift begins... Thumbs Up


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

jimslawnsnow said:


> Right now, I wouldn't touch this weekend's storm with a 10' pole. BUST potential is high.
> 
> From Novak . Kinda worries me


Novak is calling a bust?? WE ARE SCREWED!!!


----------



## unit28

Snow dance.....it happened


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28 said:


> Snow dance.....it happened


I can't stand that guy


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> The GFS is on top of the ciites.


Let's go with the NAM!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA said:


> Let's go with the NAM!


That is just as bad.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

weather.us/model-charts/euro/usa/acc-precipitation-snow-total/20180416-1800z.html

This one doesn't look bad for bano and I


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow said:


> weather.us/model-charts/euro/usa/acc-precipitation-snow-total/20180416-1800z.html
> 
> This one doesn't look bad for bano and I


No no... That's how much precip is supposed to fall as snow... You need to multiply that by 10... maybe a little less since it's warmer


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> That is just as bad.


Umm yep your right, I only had it on precip


----------



## jimslawnsnow

cbservicesllc said:


> No no... That's how much precip is supposed to fall as snow... You need to multiply that by 10... maybe a little less since it's warmer


Yup. It has 2ish for bano and I . And for you guys...... a crap load


----------



## banonea

jimslawnsnow said:


> Yup. It has 2ish for bano and I . And for you guys...... a crap load


Is that 2ish inches of snow or 2ish inches of rain and I'm assuming you're talking about Friday night


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea said:


> Is that 2ish inches of snow or 2ish inches of rain and I'm assuming you're talking about Friday night


No. Snow on Saturday Saturday night


----------



## IDST

Please don't snow. I would like to get to work


----------



## unit28

jimslawnsnow said:


> No. Snow on Saturday Saturday night


he could have a better
chance at ice


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Garbage.


----------



## Snow-Vet

Channel five news guy just said 2-4" for the metro....hmmmm


----------



## unit28

Snow-Vet said:


> Channel five news guy just said 2-4" for the metro....hmmmm


I believe it
Most of the heavy snit is going north.
Probably over milliacs


----------



## Snow-Vet

unit28 said:


> I believe it
> Most of the heavy snit is going north.
> Probably over milliacs


That's my kind of party!


----------



## MNPLOWCO

True green complete with full spray equipment going through the neighborhood. Didn't see him spraying but.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28 said:


> I believe it
> Most of the heavy snit is going north.
> Probably over milliacs


You did not see the latest Euro then, did you?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO said:


> True green complete with full spray equipment going through the neighborhood. Didn't see him spraying but.....


Got to get started soon to get the 7 rounds in.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> You did not see the latest Euro then, did you?


Couple more runs and it'll have it in Iowa and none for you


----------



## NorthernProServ

Total snow accumulations of 10 to 15 inches are expected from
west central and southwest Minnesota to east central Minnesota and
northern Wisconsin, with totals nearing 18 inches possible.

Newest update 20 mins ago


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> You did not see the latest Euro then, did you?


Its just me.......
I'm sticking with the big accumulations near mora


----------



## TKLAWN

Just stupid!!


----------



## unit28

Stupid is when your fèileadh mor falls down


----------



## unit28

Sirens in 5......


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

unit28 said:


> Stupid is when your fèileadh mor falls down


Not the visual I needed


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Ch9 has the bulk staying south of the metro


----------



## cbservicesllc

NICHOLS LANDSCA said:


> Ch9 has the bulk staying south of the metro


So they're grabbing the Euro...


----------



## unit28

Probably see the storm split


----------



## jimslawnsnow

unit28 said:


> Probably see the storm split


Hmmm. North and how far south?


----------



## veggin psd

The #9 and NWS are cutting me out, so unless it happens....two trucks available (see signature)


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

veggin psd said:


> The #9 and NWS are cutting me out, so unless it happens....two trucks available (see signature)


I can put you to work in the north metro. 651-248-9728. If you follow the page enough, you'll know just about everyone here has plowed for me at one time or another.

However, looking at today's forecast..... You'll probably be staying home.


----------



## Polarismalibu

The warranty line at the stealership is gonna be long come Monday.


----------



## Snow-Vet

So, the current thought via the local news is 6-10" of heavy wet snow for the metro, through early Sunday. Is there any ray of hope this system can still shift? I know St. Cloud was only looking at 2" on one forecast. Shift south damnit!


----------



## Polarismalibu

Snow-Vet said:


> So, the current thought via the local news is 6-10" of heavy wet snow for the metro, through early Sunday. Is there any ray of hope this system can still shift? I know St. Cloud was only looking at 2" on one forecast. Shift south damnit!


It can always shift. Fingers crossed


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yeah, it can still shift. *TO 18" PLUS!!!!*


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Yeah, it can still shift. *TO 18" PLUS!!!!*


No no no no


----------



## banonea

InwoI wsay I will come help, but it looks like we are going to get it as well........


----------



## cbservicesllc

Snow-Vet said:


> So, the current thought via the local news is 6-10" of heavy wet snow for the metro, through early Sunday. Is there any ray of hope this system can still shift? I know St. Cloud was only looking at 2" on one forecast. Shift south damnit!


Considering the heaviest snow is still 24 hours or more out... I'm preparing for the worst and hoping for the best...


----------



## banonea

cbservicesllc said:


> Considering the heaviest snow is still 24 hours or more out... I'm preparing for the worst and hoping for the best...


That's what I do it every storm... LOL


----------



## mnlefty

12Z NAM is drunk.


----------



## Greenery

Rumor has it it's going to snow?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery said:


> Rumor has it it's going to snow?


There is a chance.


----------



## banonea

Almost a foot in rapid City SD according to TWC


----------



## Bill1090

I blame Jim. He said winter was over.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Bill1090 said:


> I blame Jim. He said winter was over.


Damn it Jim!!


----------



## unit28

Tearing up


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28 said:


> Tearing up


TEARing up as in ripping apart?

Or

TEARing up as in crying.

Pretty sure it's the latter and it's all of us.


----------



## CityGuy

Can someone enlighten me, Arteca was bought out or sold out to Brickman years back. Now I see new red trucks that clearly say Arteca again. Did I miss something


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> TEARing up as in ripping apart?
> 
> Or
> 
> TEARing up as in crying.
> 
> Pretty sure it's the latter and it's all of us.


I thought the same thing


----------



## TKLAWN

CityGuy said:


> Can someone enlighten me, Arteca was bought out or sold out to Brickman years back. Now I see new red trucks that clearly say Arteca again. Did I miss something


I think your mistaken, maybe you need a prescription?


----------



## Chubby4Tubby

I can look out my window and there is a 3/4 ton arteka truck sitting on the street with a plow on the front of it


----------



## Chubby4Tubby

That's the truck


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Chubby4Tubby said:


> That's the truck
> 
> View attachment 180444


Hey! Don't be taking pics of my stuff


----------



## veggin psd

If I roll up into the land of 10,000 lakes and offer a hand to lwnmwrman22' is my truck going to pop up on plowsite with a bounty on it ? Lol


----------



## banonea

veggin psd said:


> If I roll up into the land of 10,000 lakes and offer a hand to lwnmwrman22' is my truck going to pop up on plowsite with a bounty on it ? Lol


Roll on in, even being a cheese head........pol


----------



## Polarismalibu

TKLAWN said:


> I think your mistaken, maybe you need a prescription?


Haha I see what you did there


----------



## unit28

This first wave of snow strayed north been over mora awhile
Wet roads here

Tomorrow here daytime......attm
Saturday
Breezy. A slight chance of snow in the morning, then snow in the afternoon. Patchy blowing and drifting snow in the afternoon. Snow accumulation less than 1 inch. Highs in the lower 30s. Northeast winds 15 to 25 mph. Chance of snow 90 percent.


----------



## banonea

Rain and sleet here......


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Go away NWS you're drunk. Heck you can't even add up your own forecast


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So far a general 1/4" - 1/2" is what I have found.


----------



## unit28

really tearing up now
Can see through to black top


----------



## snowman55

I believe the maintenance division of arteka was bought by prescription.

Prescription is looking to be the market share leader.

Surprised they went with red trucks.


----------



## unit28

Oh boy........

http://www.grib2.com/gfs/CONUS_GFS0P5_SFC_ACCUM-SNOW_10-1_48HR.gif


----------



## unit28

The rampage storm.......


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

snowman55 said:


> I believe the maintenance division of arteka was bought by prescription.
> 
> Prescription is looking to be the market share leader.
> 
> Surprised they went with red trucks.


Who would buy red trucks?


----------



## unit28

Things will ramp up a bit....


----------



## MNPLOWCO

3/4 to 1.25 Taped Minnetonka at 7 and Williston depending on tape placement. Very heavy and dence.


----------



## unit28

When I applied to arteka in 2006,
They couldn't pay me enough.
Had the owners take me to a lunch meeting ,but to me...they were down sizing.


----------



## snowman55

Alot of companies are going red. Showcase/ concierge, arteka, birch, and some smaller guys. 

I never did understand plowing snow in a white truck.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

1 concrete compacted inch Eden Prairie at Prairie center Dr and valley view


----------



## banonea

We have anywhere from an inch to an inch and a half of snow / sleet here. And then about a half an inch of water underneath...mmm


----------



## banonea

unit28 said:


> Things will ramp up a bit....
> 
> View attachment 180452


God I hope that's not right......


----------



## Bill1090

What a God awful mess!


----------



## unit28

Wondering where the first weaker band shears...maybe south central
The second band is a little heavier should put the brakes on there. Keeping it from running further north The third band
Tilts , wraps and then stalls.

Whatever it does...the wind is ripping the winder shades out my house bro


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Plow intensifier Head light out. Left side low beam. New plub put in. No go. Put another new bulb, still no go. Harness plugged in and out serveral times. No go, fuses fine..it's only low beam drivers side. 
Guess I'll be blinding people all night.

Jumped on bobcat....no heat. Relay out, get new relay, nope....notice the relay has a fuse in series in the panel, back to the auto parts store, again. Put in new fuse, yay, it works. 1.5 hours because snow, rusty stripped screws and trips to auto auto supply store. 

8 calls to see if I'm plowing.


----------



## NorthernProServ

MNPLOWCO said:


> 8 calls to see if I'm plowing.


2 phone calls yesterday from people wanting to know if the weather is delaying us from starting cleanups, last year we were there already they said........dumb people.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

NorthernProServ said:


> 2 phone calls yesterday from people wanting to know if the weather is delaying us from starting cleanups, last year we were there already they said........dumb people.


I can't even imagine anyone asking about spring clean up....


----------



## unit28

MNPLOWCO said:


> I can't even imagine anyone asking about spring clean up....


I can't either but when it gets done
Its going to be a little pricy

Having to do them in a short time-frame imo, because we'll be going straight to summer mode sooner than later


----------



## banonea

Not much for accumulation down here. Maybe quarter inch if that mostly sleet. it did Snow briefly but I don't think this round is going to give us much I think it's going to be the next round we're going to get the bulk of what we've got coming

On a positive note, I was able to resurrect the sand truck. Change the tranny filter and put a conditioner in it and it runs better than it ever has. With any luck it'll make it through this storm and I ain't going to have to worry about it........


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Anyone pushing residentials in the metro yet? I got commercials done early am. Making it a two push resi?


----------



## Polarismalibu

MNPLOWCO said:


> Plow intensifier Head light out. Left side low beam. New plub put in. No go. Put another new bulb, still no go. Harness plugged in and out serveral times. No go, fuses fine..it's only low beam drivers side.
> Guess I'll be blinding people all night.
> 
> Jumped on bobcat....no heat. Relay out, get new relay, nope....notice the relay has a fuse in series in the panel, back to the auto parts store, again. Put in new fuse, yay, it works. 1.5 hours because snow, rusty stripped screws and trips to auto auto supply store.
> 
> 8 calls to see if I'm plowing.


One of my plows randomly the low will go out. It's something with the plow the bulb is fine. No clue why but I'm running highs too tonight


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

unit28 said:


> I can't either but when it gets done
> Its going to be a little pricy
> 
> Having to do them in a short time-frame imo, because we'll be going straight to summer mode sooner than later


That's what stinks, go from this crap to 70* and balls to the walls.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

This wind.....holy crap. Just watching those tall leafless trees bending and swaying at 20-30 degree angles. Surprised power is still on. Usually the wagging of a tail from a passing dog drops a limb on the lines here.


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu said:


> One of my plows randomly the low will go out. It's something with the plow the bulb is fine. No clue why but I'm running highs too tonight


Check the conecconneat the isolation model it at the plugs. If it is a Fisher, save the time and replace the headlight harness. I chased wires for almost 2 months trying to figure it out on two different trucks before I said f*** it and bought new headlight harnesses. They're about a hundred fifty bucks on eBay depending upon if you've got the old style 3 plug or if you got the new style to plug Fleet Flex


----------



## banonea

banonea said:


> Check the conecconneat the isolation model it at the plugs. If it is a Fisher, save the time and replace the headlight harness. I chased wires for almost 2 months trying to figure it out on two different trucks before I said f*** it and bought new headlight harnesses. They're about a hundred fifty bucks on eBay depending upon if you've got the old style 3 plug or if you got the new style to plug Fleet Flex


If


----------



## banonea

banonea said:


> If


If it is a Western Plow, it will be the exact same issue most likely


----------



## banonea

Anything new on the storm front unit......


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Total "Blizzard white out" here in Minnetonka at this time.


----------



## unit28

Doing dishes attm.....but

*BLIZZARD WARNING IN EFFECT UNTIL 7 AM CDT SUNDAY

* WHAT...BLIZZARD CONDITIONS. WINDS GUSTING AS HIGH AS 45 MPH 
WILL CAUSE WHITEOUT CONDITIONS IN BLOWING SNOW. SIGNIFICANT 
DRIFTING OF THE SNOW IS LIKELY. ADDITIONAL SNOW ACCUMULATIONS 
OF 9 TO 13 INCHES ARE EXPECTED.

* WHERE...PORTIONS OF WEST CENTRAL WISCONSIN AND CENTRAL, EAST 
CENTRAL AND SOUTHEAST MINNESOTA.

* WHEN...UNTIL 7 AM CDT SUNDAY. *


----------



## unit28

Nothing in cambridge attm....
Muchos Na-Dos


----------



## veggin psd

Three beers east of the Unit28 weather center, its nada. Lots of wind and no snow


----------



## Drakeslayer

MNPLOWCO said:


> Plow intensifier Head light out. Left side low beam. New plub put in. No go. Put another new bulb, still no go. Harness plugged in and out serveral times. No go, fuses fine..it's only low beam drivers side.
> Guess I'll be blinding people all night.
> 
> Jumped on bobcat....no heat. Relay out, get new relay, nope....notice the relay has a fuse in series in the panel, back to the auto parts store, again. Put in new fuse, yay, it works. 1.5 hours because snow, rusty stripped screws and trips to auto auto supply store.
> 
> 8 calls to see if I'm plowing.


Rick Jr fixed one on our wideout a couple weeks ago. Small harness under the hood.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Speaking of clean ups, I had a management company schedule me for the 9th. I rescheduled to the 16th. It's the farthest out they'd let me on thier app. I'm going to have to have a good chat with them on monday


----------



## unit28

Dear Jim......

The next system(Wednesday) has the potential to bring several more inches of
snow. This one is more compact, but the low is potent and has
plenty of moisture to work with. Models have been fairly
consistent for it being several days out, but the track of the
low is still most uncertain. Both the GFS and ECMWF and their
ensembles impact much of the CWA with some degree of snow.

The
best area at this time looks to be across southern MN, but that
can certainty change in the coming days.
____
____

I was planning on taking down the Xmas lights before mothers day...but I don't know if I can get back on the roof anytime soon


----------



## unit28

Just kidding with ya Jim
Stay safe yall


----------



## banonea

unit28 said:


> Just kidding with ya Jim
> Stay safe yall


I should whoop your butt for that one unit, you had me going there for a minute thinking I was going to be collateral damage....lol


----------



## snowman55

We pulled everything off the roads couple hours ago.

I haven't seen snow like that since 91'

What's everyone else doing?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

snowman55 said:


> We pulled everything off the roads couple hours ago.
> 
> I haven't seen snow like that since 91'
> 
> What's everyone else doing?


December 10-11 2010


----------



## banonea

just finished round 2. shoveling boys are still out. going to catch a few hours of sleep then get up and grab the JD and do city sidewalks.

If I was looking at KTTC future cast right , it has snow all the way to Monday at 5am.....Is this true?


----------



## unit28

Low pressure system that's still wrapping in gulf moisture with a short wave that's embedded in iowa...plus a bit of les
Blows up a lot eh.


----------



## unit28




----------



## unit28

Feel free to ask for help y'all


----------



## MNPLOWCO

The head light in question ( low beam out one side. Decided to work. Just all the sudden on. .......odd. Yep on the Fisher xls


----------



## unit28

Is that the best you can do? 
Historical snowstorm my foot
You should give up
Just go away
Stupid snow
Winters over...right Jim

I'm getting out the bbq grill 
and sweet ice tea!
Don't care bout no foot of snow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dumb.


----------



## unit28

This is the foot I'm talking about
Wednesday gfs


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Dumb.


...your right


----------



## unit28

1" hour again coming down hard
Bigger flakes


----------



## unit28

Should be done by 230am


----------



## 60Grit

unit28 said:


> Should be done by 230am


Puke


----------



## 60Grit

unit28 said:


> Feel free to ask for help y'all


Turn on the dehumidifier, please.


----------



## Snow-Vet

Anyone in the north metro and have a plow and have time, please text 651-442-8965. Down a truck, any commercials completed would help. Thanks.


----------



## unit28

60Grit said:


> Turn on the dehumidifier, please.


Plow barefoot without socks on
Guaranteed to open up clogs


----------



## 60Grit

unit28 said:


> Plow barefoot without socks on
> Guaranteed to open up clogs


Feet are already soaked. We need some popcorn farts around here...


----------



## unit28

Did the bbq
Pulled pork and chicken


----------



## unit28

60Grit said:


> Feet are already soaked. We need some popcorn farts around here...


No kidding

Going to be an ice rink tonight in unsalted areas
Was shoveling water awhile ago


----------



## Snow Captain

16" in Redwood Falls from 2am Saturday to 7am Sunday. 1" this morning from 7am-noon. Sunny this past afternoon.


----------



## jonniesmooth

For you guys in the metro


----------



## unit28

Radar link

http://tempest.aos.wisc.edu/radar/us3comphtml5.html


----------



## unit28

That storm moved all across the southern states, but stayed anchored in the midwest whole time.
Wonder what would happen if it gets stalled in Florida and keeps throwing the moisture here.


----------



## unit28

Snow-Vet said:


> Anyone in the north metro and have a plow and have time, please text 651-442-8965. Down a truck, any commercials completed would help. Thanks.


You doing alright snow vet?


----------



## ringahding1

Headin out @ 2:30am to go and hit it again. We did a full run yesterday, glad my guys did not half-step. Now it will be fun, compared to yesterday.

This is a SnapChat photo one of my guys sent me at a HOA in Roseville yesterday.

We have one truck's alternator fail & Toro Multiforce w/plow fail to start (happened before 1/22 Snow) But luckily have 2-back up trucks & Toro Snow throwers.

Y'all be safe out there -- The property will be there when you get there.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Is it bad when people show up to work and are getting stuck in the lot because it hasn't been touched??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

NICHOLS LANDSCA said:


> Is it bad when people show up to work and are getting stuck in the lot because it hasn't been touched??


Are you asking for me?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Are you asking for me?


umm, no?


----------



## andersman02

Zzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## banonea

Well that storm sucked ass........

What's the story on the storm for Wed


----------



## unit28

That snow monster is riding the east coast. Still trying to lay it on us. Thankfully not happening due to high pressure setting in.


----------



## snowman55

Anyone have a dump truck they want to run tonight? Looking for a couple haul trucks. 

I'll check back in a few hours -need some sleep


----------



## banonea

Are we seriously looking at another 3 to 6 in my direction on Wednesday?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea said:


> Are we seriously looking at another 3 to 6 in my direction on Wednesday?


Yes


----------



## jonniesmooth

NICHOLS LANDSCA said:


> Is it bad when people show up to work and are getting stuck in the lot because it hasn't been touched??


Couple times this year, I'm leaving the shop and " crap!, I better plow a couple passes from the approach to the shop or Brian will get stuck when he comes to load up".
Brian, my shovel guy drives a Taurus wagon, he's only been stuck once this season, my other guy was only a few blocks away to het him out.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Yes


:realmad::realmad::realmad::realmad::realmad::realmad::realmad:


----------



## unit28

Wednesday...
The upper atmosphere looks cold enough but the ground is borderline 
So I'd say yes but wet snow and slushy


----------



## banonea

unit28 said:


> Wednesday...
> The upper atmosphere looks cold enough but the ground is borderline
> So I'd say yes but wet snow and slushy


I repeat

:realmad::realmad::realmad::realmad::realmad::realmad:


----------



## NorthernProServ

Only casualty was a rear bumper, not bad for 20" of snow and 3 days of plowing on almost no sleep.


----------



## TKLAWN

60 hours, FML! If it snows Wed it’s going to have to melt.


----------



## Camden

snowman55 said:


> Anyone have a dump truck they want to run tonight? Looking for a couple haul trucks.
> 
> I'll check back in a few hours -need some sleep


Joe @ C&C Lawns runs trucks but I don't know how busy they are. His username around here is "ryde"-something. 
http://cclawnsinc.com/


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

74 hours.... 1 more apartment drivelane. 

Garbage.


----------



## cbservicesllc

snowman55 said:


> Alot of companies are going red. Showcase/ concierge, arteka, birch, and some smaller guys.
> 
> I never did understand plowing snow in a white truck.


You forgot Natural Green in between the time they are Showcase and were Concierge... Thumbs Up


----------



## Greenery

That moment you realize your in 2 wheel drive after spending 10 minutes stuck in plow wash in the middle of an intersection rocking, shoveling and flooring on the truck to get out as other plow trucks are slowly driving through staring, pointing and laughing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery said:


> That moment you realize your in 2 wheel drive after spending 10 minutes stuck in plow wash in the middle of an intersection rocking, shoveling and flooring on the truck to get out as other plow trucks are slowly driving through staring, pointing and laughing.


Or thinking "holy balls this lot is icy" after you forgot you took the truck out if 4wd for some reason.


----------



## Bluethumb

Greenery said:


> That moment you realize your in 2 wheel drive after spending 10 minutes stuck in plow wash in the middle of an intersection rocking, shoveling and flooring on the truck to get out as other plow trucks are slowly driving through staring, pointing and laughing.


I'm sure we have all done this, but to actually get out and shovel .... now that's funny.


----------



## PremierL&L

Pretty quiet today anyone calling it? Im burying the Wild, Timberwolves, and winter!! Hello summer, when's football start?


----------



## banonea

PremierL&L said:


> Pretty quiet today anyone calling it? Im burying the Wild, Timberwolves, and winter!! Hello summer, when's football start?


At this point I didn't think we have snow this deep into April, I ain't calling anything...........m


----------



## TKLAWN

PremierL&L said:


> Pretty quiet today anyone calling it? Im burying the Wild, Timberwolves, and winter!! Hello summer, when's football start?


I heard Chubby's getting the grease gun ready.


----------



## cbservicesllc

TKLAWN said:


> I heard Chubby's getting the grease gun ready.


:angry::angry::angry:


----------



## Bluethumb

We are washing and putting the snow equipment away on Friday.


----------



## banonea

Bluethumb said:


> We are washing and putting the snow equipment away on Friday.


You know the minute you do, it will drop a foot......


----------



## Bluethumb

banonea said:


> You know the minute you do, it will drop a foot......


Oh no.. 60s next week and even if it dose snow it won't stick. Last weekend's storm it was snowing an inch plus an hour and nothing stuck to the asphalt.


----------



## banonea

Bluethumb said:


> Oh no.. 60s next week and even if it dose snow it won't stick. Last weekend's storm it was snowing an inch plus an hour and nothing stuck to the asphalt.


We will probably start doing the same thing next week......


----------



## Bluethumb

banonea said:


> We will probably start doing the same thing next week......


We will leave one truck plow and the skid plow in a easy to get to location just in case.


----------



## Bill1090

Winters over...... after tonight.


----------



## banonea

Snowing good here right now. Probably only been snowing about 45 minutes and I'm going to say there's at least half an inch on the ground. My brother that lives down in Lyle Minnesota said he's got over 7 in from the storm this morning so far......


----------



## Bluethumb

Over 4" on the deck. Pavement is starting to turn white.


----------



## cbservicesllc

Bluethumb said:


> Oh no.. 60s next week and even if it dose snow it won't stick. Last weekend's storm it was snowing an inch plus an hour and nothing stuck to the asphalt.


That definitely did not happen here unfortunately...


----------



## Bluethumb

Heading out now for hopefully the last time this season.


----------



## banonea

Bluethumb said:


> Heading out now for hopefully the last time this season.


We are going to wait until around 10 tonight that's when it's supposed to be done in this area...... And I agree hopefully for the last time this season


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Over.

For the metro.


----------



## Bill1090

Bluethumb said:


> Over 4" on the deck. Pavement is starting to turn white.


Where are you from again?


----------



## Bluethumb

Bill1090 said:


> Where are you from again?


Rushford/ Peterson


----------



## TKLAWN

Bunch of ungrateful jerks!!


----------



## banonea

TKLAWN said:


> Bunch of ungrateful jerks!!


Who would that be......... Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Bill1090

This is stupid. It's so foggy I can hardly see the plow.


----------



## banonea

Another one in the books........with luck, the last one.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

banonea said:


> Another one in the books........with luck, the last one.


I'm just hoping this isn't a 2013 repeat. We had several snow event in April then got nice and warm. Managed to get a few clean ups done..... then wam, we get 18" on May 2nd


----------



## cbservicesllc

jimslawnsnow said:


> I'm just hoping this isn't a 2013 repeat. We had several snow event in April then got nice and warm. Managed to get a few clean ups done..... then wam, we get 18" on May 2nd


----------



## Bluethumb

last push.... hopefully for the season.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

I chose not to d9 residential and townhomes. One wanted to be done and another on the fence. By the time we got the last drives done they were nearly cleared off by themselves. Home owners are biting at the bit to get spring work done


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Snow not far away 4-28 attm


----------



## MNPLOWCO

my view this evening.


----------



## Bluethumb

wheel bearing and exhaust are tonight's project. Snow equipment washed and packed away. 2nd best snow season according to my records. 2012/ 2013 is #1.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Bluethumb said:


> View attachment 180633
> wheel bearing and exhaust are tonight's project. Snow equipment washed and packed away. 2nd best snow season according to my records. 2012/ 2013 is #1.


I believe 2014 is my best. We went out about 30 times. Each time it was 1 1/2 to 2 inches. Flew through everything in 6 hours


----------



## Bluethumb

jimslawnsnow said:


> I believe 2014 is my best. We went out about 30 times. Each time it was 1 1/2 to 2 inches. Flew through everything in 6 hours


You are correct. 2012/2013 was a slow year only went out 10 Times. 2013/2014 was my best also.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MJD can take a vacation now. Although he had a pretty easy winter monitoring This Thread this year.


----------



## unit28

Snow Vet
You didn't check back in.
Hope you're doing ok.

Headed back to mayo next wed.
Going to turn on the sprinklers soon after.

Lawns up on the northland side are going to be dry. Most of the snow looks gone around grand rapids.
Be careful around the campfires.
Very dry air combined with southwest winds 10 to 15 mph with wind
gusts of 20 to 25 mph are expected for portions of north-central
Minnesota this afternoon and will create critical fire weather conditions.


----------



## banonea

unit28 said:


> Snow Vet
> You didn't check back in.
> Hope you're doing ok.
> 
> Headed back to mayo next wed.
> Going to turn on the sprinklers soon after.


If ya got time when you're in town holler at me and I will give you a tour of the shop.......


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Got a call yesterday for a commercial/retail lot blow back. 1st time ever that I was blowing back piles of snow in the skid......... .....with the a/c on!!


----------



## unit28

banonea said:


> If ya got time when you're in town holler at me and I will give you a tour of the shop.......


Please pm me your phone # 
Just never know how things go at the hospital.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

When are you guys hitting the lawns? Maybe some stick and limb pickups in the next few days. Probably Monday for looking official, turf maybe not ready for equipment on the lawns. Just blowers. We will see.


----------



## unit28

MNPLOWCO said:


> When are you guys hitting the lawns? Maybe some stick and limb pickups in the next few days. Probably Monday for looking official, turf maybe not ready for equipment on the lawns. Just blowers. We will see.


Let 'er rip tater chip
Still getting stuff ready myself

Going to be 80's next week!
Probably rain though


----------



## unit28

Hostas are popping up fast.

Can anyone tell me what kind of tree this is please.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO said:


> When are you guys hitting the lawns? Maybe some stick and limb pickups in the next few days. Probably Monday for looking official, turf maybe not ready for equipment on the lawns. Just blowers. We will see.


Just plow damage and mulch this week and next.


----------



## jimslawnsnow

Saw some clean ups being done in Prescott and river falls Wisconsin. One used a dethatcher as well. Seems pretty mucky


----------



## banonea

Apparently, Georgia is the place to buy trailers. You can save around $3,000.00 on a 16'x7' trailer from here to there.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea said:


> Apparently, Georgia is the place to buy trailers. You can save around $3,000.00 on a 16'x7' trailer from here to there.....


My buddy has bought 2 down there.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> My buddy has bought 2 down there.


Good luck with them?


----------



## Bill1090

Anyone have any experience with Tufex spreaders?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea said:


> Good luck with them?


Yeah, he still runs them. The one he turned a corner too sharp on the way back at a gas station and caved in the side before he ever got it back to MN.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Yeah, he still runs them. The one he turned a corner too sharp on the way back at a gas station and caved in the side before he ever got it back to MN.


That sucks.

There is a trailer place in Wisconsin?


----------



## andersman02

unit28 said:


> View attachment 180715
> 
> 
> Hostas are popping up fast.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what kind of tree this is please.
> 
> View attachment 180716


 Tough to tell on my phone maybe multi stemmed jap tree lilac?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea said:


> That sucks.
> 
> There is a trailer place in Wisconsin?


Lacrosse. Auto toy trader


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Lacrosse. Auto toy trader


K I have looked at there's...


----------



## NorthernProServ

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Lacrosse. Auto toy trader


 Going there tomorrow..


----------



## banonea

NorthernProServ said:


> Going there tomorrow..


I'm about a hundred miles out from Mulberry Indiana where I'm picking up my trailer. Priced around and talk with dealers that do sell this brand in Minnesota, and I'm picking it up for about $3,000 less that I could buy it anywhere in Minnesota. I am buying it Factory Direct. Pictures will come as soon as I get it


----------



## banonea

Here is the new trailer. $3850.00


----------



## MNPLOWCO

What's the load capacity on that trailer?
Sweet.


----------



## banonea

She's got 7000 pound axles under it I believe that is combined axles


----------



## banonea

I've never been good at reading these things


----------



## MNPLOWCO

2 x 3500lbs axels=7000 max including trailer weight. So if the trailer weighs 1500 lbs you have 5500lbs of stuff to load it with

Nice rig pulling it! Now try and keep that shiny black finish clean!!


----------



## cbservicesllc

MNPLOWCO said:


> 2 x 3500lbs axels=7000 max including trailer weight. So if the trailer weighs 1500 lbs you have 5500lbs of stuff to load it with
> 
> Nice rig pulling it! Now try and keep that shiny black finish clean!!


What this guy said. Thumbs Up

It doesn't list a curb weight like some do, but it says 4,500 max payload on the tire and loading sticker.


----------



## unit28

A lawn customer wants to pay for the whole season upfront.
Hmmmm.
Maybe he's got bad neighbors or something?


----------



## banonea

I have a couple of my customers that pay for their entire lawn care and snow removal season in advance. That way they don't have to think about it it just gets done


----------



## unit28

Just kinda freaks me out
Especially if we get a ton of rain and the lawn gets overgrown 
Might need mowed twice a week.


----------



## banonea

unit28 said:


> Just kinda freaks me out
> Especially if we get a ton of rain and the lawn gets overgrown
> Might need mowed twice a week.


But, on the other side of it you may not have to mold for 3 weeks because it's so dry


----------



## NorthernProServ

Tandem axle (3500 lbs each) trailer, are brakes on one axle OK by DOT?
Or do they need brakes on both axles?


----------



## jimslawnsnow

NorthernProServ said:


> Tandem axle (3500 lbs each) trailer, are brakes on one axle OK by DOT?
> Or do they need brakes on both axles?


I'm sure mn is to have brakes on both


----------



## Bill1090

The crap you see at Menards...


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Bill1090 said:


> The crap you see at Menards...
> 
> View attachment 180845


Looks like a cartoon car!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

jimslawnsnow said:


> I'm sure mn is to have brakes on both


Yeah, need brakes on both in MN.

Read the FAQ about 2/3 down.

https://dps.mn.gov/divisions/msp/commercial-vehicles/Pages/faqs.aspx


----------



## banonea

NorthernProServ said:


> Tandem axle (3500 lbs each) trailer, are brakes on one axle OK by DOT?
> Or do they need brakes on both axles?


It has brakes on both axles......


----------



## Bill1090

Must be something in the water. Picked this guy up yesterday.


----------



## banonea

Bill1090 said:


> Must be something in the water. Picked this guy up yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 180954


Nice......


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Big mulch job ....2-4 dump trucks. Anyone have an interest? Lake Minnetonka. I don't think I can fit it into my schedule.


----------



## PremierL&L

MNPLOWCO said:


> Big mulch job ....2-4 dump trucks. Anyone have an interest? Lake Minnetonka. I don't think I can fit it into my schedule.


Id be all over it would have time later this week.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

PremierL&L said:


> Id be all over it would have time later this week.


Pm me.


----------



## wizardsr

Bill1090 said:


> Must be something in the water. Picked this guy up yesterday.


I was going to buy a new trailer this year too, but spent all my cash on a new F650 instead... Oh well, the old trailer still works fine, maybe next year...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm going the opposite way with trailers. Picking up another 78 inch by 14 foot single axle aluminum.

Enough room to put a zero turn andan grand stand on it, I don't need brakes on it because it's under 3000 pound gross, DOT won't bother me.

I'm dropping down to one and two man mowing Crews. It's not efficient with three to four guys in a Truck.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> I'm going the opposite way with trailers. Picking up another 78 inch by 14 foot single axle aluminum.
> 
> Enough room to put a zero turn andan grand stand on it, I don't need brakes on it because it's under 3000 pound gross, DOT won't bother me.
> 
> I'm dropping down to one and two man mowing Crews. It's not efficient with three to four guys in a Truck.


Unless you have large accounts like the ones I have


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I am turning my 24-foot Featherlite into a carry-all, where I can put my water tank, on my fertilizer, my Z spray, a mower, tools, hand tools, irrigation parts, and I have everything with me at all times. I'm trying to be a utility player this year. My guys do the regular work and I fill in where, as needed.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea said:


> Unless you have large accounts like the ones I have


I just send the trucks to One account in the morning, we all mow the big one, and then split off from there to do the little stuff.


----------



## unit28

Hey y'all
Wondering where a a decent alignment shop is at around north metro
Any recommendations?
Thanks in advance


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bee-line in Wyoming


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This is the direction I am going with trailers. A 3000 pound axle so it stays under the weight rating for electric brakes.

Weight capacity of 2200 pounds, more than enough to haul a zero turn and a grandstand.

I will have two of these set up for two trucks. I then take my 24-foot and turning into a carry-all for whatever I am doing everyday.

We will all start at the large property for the day, and then split off from there to do whatever else we need to do for the day.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> This is the direction I am going with trailers. A 3000 pound axle so it stays under the weight rating for electric brakes.
> 
> Weight capacity of 2200 pounds, more than enough to haul a zero turn and a grandstand.
> 
> I will have two of these set up for two trucks. I then take my 24-foot and turning into a carry-all for whatever I am doing everyday.
> 
> We will all start at the large property for the day, and then split off from there to do whatever else we need to do for the day.
> 
> View attachment 181052


Good plan....


----------



## Greenery

Back in the day we experimented alot between 1 and 2 man crews for Residential and smaller commercial properties. As a whole 1 man crews always produced more.

28 lawns per day with 2 - 1 man crews vs. 20-22 lawns per day with 1 - 2 man crew (Just an example).

Have to do the math with the extra truck and trailer and associated costs. We had the same amount of mowers, trimmers and blowers regardless.


----------



## unit28

Might need some skid steer help in blaine

Need assistance with a tracked dingo or tracked skid steer. Taking out some large shrubs to transplant. Reinstalling 6 other shrubs something evergreen and 6' to 10' tall.


----------



## unit28

Going to be a 35 to 40 degree temp swing between tonight and tomorrow afternoon


----------



## TKLAWN

unit28 said:


> Going to be a 35 to 40 degree temp swing between tonight and tomorrow afternoon


In Texas?


----------



## unit28

TKLAWN said:


> In Texas?


..no
What I saw earlier had temps in the upper 40's tonight here.


----------



## unit28

From at least 50 tonight to 83 tomorrow
nws.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28 said:


> View attachment 181123
> 
> 
> From at least 50 tonight to 83 tomorrow
> nws.....


The National Weather Service also said dry through the first half of the week. It barely made it through the first half of Monday before it started raining.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> The National Weather Service also said dry through the first half of the week. It barely made it through the first half of Monday before it started raining.


Just started here


----------



## Greenery

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> The National Weather Service also said dry through the first half of the week. It barely made it through the first half of Monday before it started raining.


Such b.s.


----------



## unit28

And working on irrigation in the rain....
Glad I had my old rainbird poncho.
That thing is about 20 years old
Never used it till this afternoon


----------



## unit28

For lost today...lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28 said:


> For lost today...lol
> View attachment 181309


They are closing a bunch of Savers and unique.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Where can I find black walnut mulch in west metro. I don't need much. Maybe less than two yards. Home Depot has black, but the client wants super dark....but not pure black. Need today. Suggestions? (Not at headberg, checked there already) Thanks


----------



## Drakeslayer

MNPLOWCO said:


> Where can I find black walnut mulch in west metro. I don't need much. Maybe less than two yards. Home Depot has black, but the client wants super dark....but not pure black. Need today. Suggestions? (Not at headberg, checked there already) Thanks


Never heard of walnut mulch. Herman's sometimes has dyed black. That's all I got.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO said:


> Where can I find black walnut mulch in west metro. I don't need much. Maybe less than two yards. Home Depot has black, but the client wants super dark....but not pure black. Need today. Suggestions? (Not at headberg, checked there already) Thanks


Dark brown, and keep watering it so it stays dark dark?

Lay down regular Mulch, and find some dark dark dye?


----------



## Greenery

Kind of a fine line between dark brown and black.

I've been using Dave's in Delano the last 4-5 years and his dark brown is sometimes borderline black. Depends on the load.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Greenery said:


> Kind of a fine line between dark brown and black.
> 
> I've been using Dave's in Delano the last 4-5 years and his dark brown is sometimes borderline black. Depends on the load.


Might try that. Thx


----------



## Greenery

Another place to maybe check is Dundee in plymouth. I don't ever use them nor really recommend them because their pricing is ridiculous. But the few times I've stopped in there it looks like their mulch colors are a different shade or have a richer color than most I see.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Greenery said:


> Another place to maybe check is Dundee in plymouth. I don't ever use them nor really recommend them because their pricing is ridiculous. But the few times I've stopped in there it looks like their mulch colors are a different shade or have a richer color than most I see.


. I will check them too. Thanks


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Dark brown, and keep watering it so it stays dark dark?
> 
> Lay down regular Mulch, and find some dark dark dye?


----------



## Greenery

Just drove through KnD in medina. They call their brown dark walnut. Looks like normal dark brown to me.

I hope I'm not sending you on a wild goose chase.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Spray the mother loving God out of it.


----------



## Drakeslayer




----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Drakeslayer said:


> View attachment 181348
> 
> 
> View attachment 181349


It doesn't get darker the more times you post it


----------



## Drakeslayer

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> It doesn't get darker the more times you post it


I'm just trying to put an end to finding this mulch. I thought if I posted it twice it would happen faster.


----------



## 60Grit

Was a great day to put down a semi load of walnut :angry::angry:....literally... 
Herman's driver was on site by 6:30, when they didn't open till 8:00 so that helped beat the heat a little.


----------



## unit28

Is the rain moving THAT slow?

Radar attm...









Nws....

Tonight
A slight chance of showers and thunderstorms between 1am and 4am. Partly cloudy, with a low around 68. South southeast wind around 5 mph. Chance of precipitation is 20%.


----------



## Drakeslayer

Bueller...


----------



## veggin psd

Bueller, bueller, Anyone, anyone,


----------



## banonea

Drakeslayer said:


> View attachment 181348
> 
> 
> View attachment 181349


Ware are you getting that mat for that price. It is dam near double that here...….


----------



## unit28

Seen Mr cb on hwy 101 Friday


----------



## snowman55

Was having a discussion with some of my guys.

Who is the biggest snow removal company in MN? 

Reliable?

Now take away subs ... Who has the biggest company owned fleet?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55 said:


> Was having a discussion with some of my guys.
> 
> Who is the biggest snow removal company in MN?
> 
> Reliable?
> 
> Now take away subs ... Who has the biggest company owned fleet?


Probably Interstate, especially if you include Northern Salt. Depends on if you are taking piece of company owned / leased equipment, or value of company owned / leased equipment


----------



## Camden

snowman55 said:


> Was having a discussion with some of my guys.
> 
> Who is the biggest snow removal company in MN?
> 
> Reliable?
> 
> Now take away subs ... Who has the biggest company owned fleet?


LADC out of Rogers is pretty huge.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Largest by amount of equipment or revenue?


----------



## snowman55

In house operations. Reliable was just in snow magazine said they had 30 trucks and 150 subs.
Does anyone still do everything in house?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

snowman55 said:


> In house operations. Reliable was just in snow magazine said they had 30 trucks and 150 subs.
> Does anyone still do everything in house?


I don't think you can, can you?

You just need too many pieces of equipment for too small of a window to work in when you get to that size.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> I don't think you can, can you?
> 
> You just need too many pieces of equipment for too small of a window to work in when you get to that size.


We do. Lawn, snow and 99.9% of all repairs are done in house.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

banonea said:


> We do. Lawn, snow and 99.9% of all repairs are done in house.


Right, but you're not the size of the companies that we are talking about.

Like was posted. Reliable with 180 pieces of equipment. How do you put that all to work in the summer each day?

Even 1/2.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Right, but you're not the size of the companies that we are talking about.
> 
> Like was posted. Reliable with 180 pieces of equipment. How do you put that all to work in the summer each day?
> 
> Even 1/2.


Have one hell of a salesman.........lol


----------



## snowman55

I am at a point myself to sub or not to sub. Yes I have used a sub here and there but 99.9% has been in house.

Alot of equipment does sit for 7 months. But that is my model.

Rx bought arteka so they must be 1 of the biggest. 

Every time someone gets that big seams they fail. Lawn ranger, green masters, outdoor, landcare,


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Friggin rain!


----------



## banonea

MNPLOWCO said:


> Friggin rain!


I agree.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO said:


> Friggin rain!


It's the best!


----------



## banonea

has anyone done work for USM out of PA. I got a couple of Walgreen's and Associated Banks in Rochester they handle, but they got some properties in the cities they are looking to get a vendor for.... anyone interested?


----------



## BossPlow2010

banonea said:


> has anyone done work for USM out of PA. I got a couple of Walgreen's and Associated Banks in Rochester they handle, but they got some properties in the cities they are looking to get a vendor for.... anyone interested?


----------



## banonea

BossPlow2010 said:


> View attachment 181797


Is that a yes or no. I haven't started working with them yet in Rochester. They offered me the cities one's as well, just never heard of them


----------



## BossPlow2010

banonea said:


> Is that a yes or no. I haven't started working with them yet in Rochester. They offered me the cities one's as well, just never heard of them


Search USM on this site, 5700 posts I'm surprised you've never heard of them


----------



## BossPlow2010

BossPlow2010 said:


> Search USM on this site, 5700 posts I'm surprised you've never heard of them


I guess I'm being kind of vague with my responses, USM is a national and like most nationals, they charge a annual rate for their services, snow and ice management costs them money. If I were you, I'd pass on an opportunity to work for USM


----------



## banonea

BossPlow2010 said:


> I guess I'm being kind of vague with my responses, USM is a national and like most nationals, they charge a annual rate for their services, snow and ice management costs them money. If I were you, I'd pass on an opportunity to work for USM


Had a chance to look at their contact......told them no thank you.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Ick. More rain for you bano. I'm sure you are struggling with it. Finally a dry start to the day in the metro.


----------



## banonea

MNPLOWCO said:


> Ick. More rain for you bano. I'm sure you are struggling with it. Finally a dry start to the day in the metro.


It sucks, but we cut at 2.5 to 2.75 so if we need to skip a week we can. Another benefit of momthlm contracts.......


----------



## unit28

been 2 months since that historical blizzard.

Amazingly its still raining


----------



## TKLAWN

unit28 said:


> been 2 months since that historical blizzard.
> 
> Amazingly its still raining


Sad really, two months later and I'm still bitter!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Happy Birthday to the man that started it all!! Happy B-day TK!!


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Happy Birthday to the man that started it all!! Happy B-day TK!!


Thank you!


----------



## unit28

Oh boy


----------



## banonea

unit28 said:


> Oh boy


That is never good.......


----------



## unit28

Just look at that front...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28 said:


> Just look at that front...


Are we looking at weather here, or.......????


----------



## unit28

Yes....


----------



## unit28

Seeing that cold front yesterday reminded me of home. Most times you would go all summer, mostly being 2 months At least of high temps exceeding 100 deg. 
After busting tail in that heat,come September you'd see that first autumn front and count your blessings.
That first front would cross the sky as far wide as tx and drop into the 60's.

Ill take these 80 degree temps here, and count my blessings just the same.
But that front yesterday gave me goose bumps.

Carry on.......


----------



## unit28

Hearing cicadas lately.
Folk lore will have cooler temps here in 6 weeks.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28 said:


> Hearing cicadas lately.
> Folk lore will have cooler temps here in 6 weeks.


6 weeks is almost the end of August. Of course there's a chance of cooler temperatures by then. We have labor Day's in the 50s in the past.


----------



## unit28

If the folk lore is right, it'll frost in 6 weeks

If cpc is right it'll just cool down sooner.


----------



## banonea

Yeah, so this happened yesterday.........


----------



## banonea

Try this


----------



## Bill1090

banonea said:


> Try this
> 
> View attachment 182133
> 
> 
> View attachment 182134


More impressive is how clean your trailer is. Mine has become a catch all of rakes, buckets, garbage, etc.


----------



## banonea

Bill1090 said:


> More impressive is how clean your trailer is. Mine has become a catch all of rakes, buckets, garbage, etc.


I will admit, I am anal about garbage and crap in trailers and trucks.......


----------



## unit28

Alright
Here we go

A-ay
O-oh

Give a little bit
------
Love that song.
Hope y'all had a good summer


----------



## unit28

Saturday
Sunny and hot, with a high near 110. West southwest wind around 10 mph.

Back home....

Don't miss that


----------



## unit28

Big cold front on gfs forecasted for 8/1
I did see the temps down to 43® for overnight lows yesterday.
I'm sure it will be warmer than that


----------



## unit28

Bano,
How is the mower working for you?


----------



## banonea

Working great. Lots of power, low fuel consumption......


----------



## mnlefty

After several years out of the game, looks like I'll be rejoining the ranks of the snow fighters this year. Actually happened this spring, just in time for the crap April we had, just getting around to letting you all know.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Congrats on the Fairview contract Snowman.


----------



## unit28

Bano
You going to be around Friday?
We're heading that way to Mayo


----------



## banonea

unit28 said:


> Bano
> You going to be around Friday?
> We're heading that way to Mayo


I will be. Message me on Thursday to make sure nothing has changed....


----------



## unit28

Here now
Sounds like they're doing a scan that takes 3 hours today. We will be back out on the road before 3pm fingers crossed.

Going to be planting seasonal color for fall.
Just need to bring on the fall weather .


----------



## Doughboy12

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Congrats on the Fairview contract Snowman.


Nothing new there.


----------



## unit28

Pic that my daughter took.


----------



## unit28

Anyone in Rogers with a bush hog.
Have 33 acres to cut


----------



## veggin psd

If you were closer I'd be on this


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

unit28 said:


> Anyone in Rogers with a bush hog.
> Have 33 acres to cut
> View attachment 182844


Did you find somebody yet? How much is it worth?


----------



## unit28

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Did you find somebody yet? How much is it worth?


Its .33 acres....
Pm sent


----------



## veggin psd

33 acres is far different from 15k feet
I'm out


----------



## Camden

Anyone viewing this thread from St Cloud? I need a dump site as close to downtown as possible. Looking for suggestions.


----------



## snowman55

any salt quotes in yet?


----------



## Camden

snowman55 said:


> any salt quotes in yet?


No but I'm not liking the chatter that I'm seeing on Facebook about it. Salt shortage before the season even begins.


----------



## wizardsr

unit28 said:


> Anyone in Rogers with a bush hog.
> Have 33 acres to cut
> View attachment 182844


Assuming you've already done this. If not, I have a 5' brush hog that could knock that down pretty quick.


----------



## wizardsr

snowman55 said:


> any salt quotes in yet?


$94.80 for bulk at US, $109.90 for treated. No word from Cargill yet, tick-tock, any day now... Up from last year, enough to bump the customer prices, but not as crazy as I'm hearing other areas.



Camden said:


> No but I'm not liking the chatter that I'm seeing on Facebook about it. Salt shortage before the season even begins.


Sounds like a lot of hype. US says no shortage. Cargill says maybe, but really depends on what the state and muni's request. So if the state and muni's go crazy, there will be a shortage, but as of a couple weeks ago, that's not the case. Not here anyway. Other areas may be having more issues depending on where their salt comes from...


----------



## banonea

looking for a truck side mount for a western ultramount……..Anyone?


----------



## Camden

What truck does the mount need to fit, Bano? I may have one.


----------



## Greenery

banonea said:


> looking for a truck side mount for a western ultramount……..Anyone?


I have a clean one for a newer ford.


----------



## banonea

Camden said:


> What truck does the mount need to fit, Bano? I may have one.


my bad, it is a 04 f350 super duty. I think they are the same to at least '11


----------



## banonea

Greenery said:


> I have a clean one for a newer ford.


what year


----------



## Bill1090

banonea said:


> my bad, it is a 04 f350 super duty. I think they are the same to at least '11


Bano I got one i think would work. It was on an 03 super duty


----------



## Greenery

banonea said:


> what year


Not really sure. If I remember right it was on a 2013 or newer ford.


----------



## banonea

Bill1090 said:


> Bano I got one i think would work. It was on an 03 super duty


How much wood do you want for it sir. I could pick it up this weekend


----------



## Polarismalibu

Bill1090 said:


> Bano I got one i think would work. It was on an 03 super duty


Almost positive 04 has a different mount. It's ether 03 or 04 that has two different ones depends if it's early or late build


----------



## banonea

Polarismalibu said:


> Almost positive 04 has a different mount. It's ether 03 or 04 that has two different ones depends if it's early or late build


99 to 11 are the same frame


----------



## TKLAWN

Long shot probably but here it is.
Looking for someone to do EITHER, 15 driveways all pretty close to each other along hwy 7 OR help with parking no lots in Waconia. I do have a spare truck. My truck,yours or someone else’s?? Open on pay.
Pm me


----------



## Bill1090

banonea said:


> 99 to 11 are the same frame


Bano, Western quickmatch shows late 2004s have a different mount. Early 04 is mount #67982 late 2004 is #3249.


----------



## banonea

Bill1090 said:


> Bano, Western quickmatch shows late 2004s have a different mount. Early 04 is mount #67982 late 2004 is #3249.


what one is yours? I will half to check my production date tomorrow


----------



## banonea

Bill1090 said:


> Bano, Western quickmatch shows late 2004s have a different mount. Early 04 is mount #67982 late 2004 is #3249.


Production date is 6/04 on mine


----------



## Bill1090

banonea said:


> Production date is 6/04 on mine


So is that a late 04. The mount I have wont work for it. The mount I have is 67982


----------



## NorthernProServ

I have a boss RT3 mount off a '15 f350.

Mount only , no wiring

Should fit the following according to boss.
08 - 16 F250, F350, F450 & F550 

LTA09060B

Text or call me

612-508-6315


----------



## mnlawns

Hello from white bear lake MN


----------



## banonea

mnlawns said:


> Hello from white bear lake MN


Hello, welcome to the club........


----------



## wizardsr

Well, I thought we were going to miss out on the great salt debacle of 2018, as a month ago when all this non-sense started, Cargill said there was nothing to worry about and US Salt said business as usual, slight increase in price. Now Cargill says no supply, fat chance of getting anything from them, and US has jacked their prices due to the hurricane and other issues getting barges up. Buckle up boys, it's gonna be a fun ride this year!


----------



## mnlawns

sounds utterly wonderful lol, I don't plow commercial so it won't impact me... just residential with bagged salt.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

mnlawns said:


> Hello from white bear lake MN


Welcome. You missed out on all the fun, but there are still a few guys that pop in once in a while.


----------



## mnlawns

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Welcome. You missed out on all the fun, but there are still a few guys that pop in once in a while.


Where in MN are you?


----------



## banonea

Bill1090 said:


> Bano, Western quickmatch shows late 2004s have a different mount. Early 04 is mount #67982 late 2004 is #3249.


I found a used one at Michael's in Lacrosse.......$275.00


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

mnlawns said:


> Where in MN are you?


I am just north of the cities, but cover the east metro.


----------



## mnlawns

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> I am just north of the cities, but cover the east metro.


Ok, we're out of White Bear Lake


----------



## unit28

by by summer


----------



## unit28

Lows falling into the upper 20s to mid 30s on
Saturday morning, marking what may be the first freeze for many
locations across the Northland.

Duluth nws.....


----------



## wizardsr

unit28 said:


> Lows falling into the upper 20s to mid 30s on
> Saturday morning, marking what may be the first freeze for many
> locations across the Northland.
> 
> Duluth nws.....


Good. Kill off the skeeters before I go back up in a couple weeks.


----------



## snowman55

looking for a snow dump in Edina area.


----------



## unit28

Duluth nws
Grand rapids area
This mornings report

we`ve had reports of around 1 inch in the Iron Range so far.
Satellite imagery showed a potent shortwave moving through eastern
South Dakota this morning and it will quickly move northeast through
the area today. We`ve increased QPF this morning, especially through
about 14Z, and snowfall as well. As the shortwave moves off later
this morning the precipitation should decrease in coverage and
intensity for most areas for a time. Temperatures this morning may
drop a bit more, especially in areas that haven`t seen much
precipitation. Temperatures will then slowly rise through the
morning switching any snow or mix over to rain or drizzle from south
to north.
Another 1 to perhaps 3 inches of snow will be possible
from 09Z through 15Z...mostly on grassy surfaces but some slushy
accumulation will occur on area roads.


----------



## banonea

It's coming boys.........


----------



## banonea

Sounds like the snow is going to hit the cities next week


----------



## mnlefty

banonea said:


> Sounds like the snow is going to hit the cities next week


Where are you seeing/hearing that?


----------



## banonea

mnlefty said:


> Where are you seeing/hearing that?


KTTC was showing snow on their extended radar for I believe Thursday of next week. I seriously doubt it would be anything that would stick but they're showing it none the less


----------



## unit28

(Tomorrow)
Wednesday Night
Rain in the evening, then a chance of rain, possibly mixed with freezing rain and snow after midnight. No snow accumulation. Little or no ice accumulation. Lows in the lower 30s. Northwest winds 10 to 15 mph. Gusts up to 30 mph after midnight. Chance of precipitation 80 percent.
meh.....


----------



## Saintpaulkid I

banonea said:


> Sounds like the snow is going to hit the cities next week


Bring it


----------



## TKLAWN

Snow Guy??^^^


----------



## unit28

Hourly has cambridge at around .25 inch


----------



## MNPLOWCO

TKLAWN said:


> Long shot probably but here it is.
> Looking for someone to do EITHER, 15 driveways all pretty close to each other along hwy 7 OR help with parking no lots in Waconia. I do have a spare truck. My truck,yours or someone else's?? Open on pay.
> Pm me


Putting on another truck in that area. That's a bulls eye in my route. I'll pm.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Good Lord, haven't been on for so long I forgot how to pm. Hint please!!


----------



## mnlawns

MNPLOWCO said:


> Good Lord, haven't been on for so long I forgot how to pm. Hint please!!


click on the persons photo, and select "start a conversation"


----------



## MNPLOWCO

mnlawns said:


> click on the persons photo, and select "start a conversation"


Thanks!


----------



## mnlefty

Not sure if there's still many lurkers here as activity has faded over the last year or 2, but can't hurt to put it out there.

We have spots open for all capacities, shovelers, operators, and subs. Prefer a truck/skid combo on the subs, but we can talk about anything.

Routes mostly N, NE, E, and a bit in the S metro.

PM for details/questions, and I can get you to the right people.


----------



## Bill1090

Blowouts are boring.


----------



## Saintpaulkid I

mnlefty said:


> Not sure if there's still many lurkers here as activity has faded over the last year or 2, but can't hurt to put it out there.
> 
> We have spots open for all capacities, shovelers, operators, and subs. Prefer a truck/skid combo on the subs, but we can talk about anything.
> 
> Routes mostly N, NE, E, and a bit in the S metro.
> 
> PM for details/questions, and I can get you to the right people.


----------



## Saintpaulkid I

I have about 30 accounts out here in Stillwater to Maplewood but always looking to keep guy an xtra running. What are you paying subs, V 8'2


----------



## mnlawns

it's snowing here


----------



## Greenery

Looking for truck side ultramount brackets for a 2005 ford f250. I don't need the receiver pockets, just the brackets.


I also have a ultramount bracket for I beleive 2011+ ford that I don't need if anyone is interested.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

T K. Check your PM.


----------



## mnlefty

Saintpaulkid I said:


> I have about 30 accounts out here in Stillwater to Maplewood but always looking to keep guy an xtra running. What are you paying subs, V 8'2


Give Rachael a call and she can help fill you in on the details. Tell her Ryan sent you from plowsite.

612-229-9233


----------



## Rhamilton89

Where are a few places around the metro for bulk salt? And what's some advice for billing? Per application? Or tonnage?


----------



## snowman55

how are you going to measure the tonnage?

MN Weights and Measure rules.

In Minnesota, a commercial scale or meter is defined as any scale or meter used to buy or sell commodities or services for which the price is determined by the measurement on that device. The Weights and Measures Division inspects commercial scales and meters. If a scale or meter passes inspection, the investigator attaches a dated approval scale to the device. The investigator rejects any commercial scale or meter that is not accurate, not of commercial quality, or not suited for its intended purpose.

*How do I need to know if I need a commercial quality scale or meter?*
You must have a commercial quality scale if you buy or sell a commodity or service by weight. For example, you must have a commercial quality scale to sell candy, produce, nails, beads, seed, bait, oxygen, or other commodities by weight.

So here's your answer never sell by weight. if you do be prepared for a customer to dispute your charge. or use a prepackaged product already weighted like bagged salt.

"Prove to me you used 2 tons, I'm not paying that"


----------



## banonea

snowman55 said:


> how are you going to measure the tonnage?
> 
> MN Weights and Measure rules.
> 
> In Minnesota, a commercial scale or meter is defined as any scale or meter used to buy or sell commodities or services for which the price is determined by the measurement on that device. The Weights and Measures Division inspects commercial scales and meters. If a scale or meter passes inspection, the investigator attaches a dated approval scale to the device. The investigator rejects any commercial scale or meter that is not accurate, not of commercial quality, or not suited for its intended purpose.
> 
> *How do I need to know if I need a commercial quality scale or meter?*
> You must have a commercial quality scale if you buy or sell a commodity or service by weight. For example, you must have a commercial quality scale to sell candy, produce, nails, beads, seed, bait, oxygen, or other commodities by weight.
> 
> So here's your answer never sell by weight. if you do be prepared for a customer to dispute your charge. or use a prepackaged product already weighted like bagged salt.
> 
> "Prove to me you used 2 tons, I'm not paying that"


I just tell my customers it's going to cost x amount of salt your lot. Never tell him wait never tell him yards


----------



## wizardsr

snowman55 said:


> how are you going to measure the tonnage?
> 
> MN Weights and Measure rules.
> 
> In Minnesota, a commercial scale or meter is defined as any scale or meter used to buy or sell commodities or services for which the price is determined by the measurement on that device. The Weights and Measures Division inspects commercial scales and meters. If a scale or meter passes inspection, the investigator attaches a dated approval scale to the device. The investigator rejects any commercial scale or meter that is not accurate, not of commercial quality, or not suited for its intended purpose.
> 
> *How do I need to know if I need a commercial quality scale or meter?*
> You must have a commercial quality scale if you buy or sell a commodity or service by weight. For example, you must have a commercial quality scale to sell candy, produce, nails, beads, seed, bait, oxygen, or other commodities by weight.
> 
> So here's your answer never sell by weight. if you do be prepared for a customer to dispute your charge. or use a prepackaged product already weighted like bagged salt.
> 
> "Prove to me you used 2 tons, I'm not paying that"


Good post.

I had fun with this one last year on an apartment community. Property manager was convinced my competitor was a better deal, as his application price was only $95/ton. I told him that was a great deal, and that I wanted the contractor's info so I could sub all of my salt applications to him. Took some explaining beyond my sarcasm to get through to him that my $290 application price on his little 2 acre, full sun, smooth blacktop, lot was a much better value than the contractor that was going to charge him for 4 tons every application when in reality it would need less than a ton on average. No way somebody's charging $95/ton applied and being honest about how much they actually put down...


----------



## wizardsr

Rhamilton89 said:


> Where are a few places around the metro for bulk salt? And what's some advice for billing? Per application? Or tonnage?
> View attachment 185255


Oh boy, somebody's playing catch-up... If you're just now starting to look for salt, you're way behind the 8-ball. Good luck finding any for less than $150/ton at this point, most suppliers are not taking new customers due to the shortages.

Definitely per-application, less room for problems.


----------



## Rhamilton89

Well just getting into this. I've got a dedicated account. With the possibilities of more accounts down the road through the same owner. Just getting a ball rolling


----------



## Rhamilton89

So I'm guessing per application is the way to go... that's what I'll take from the responses


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Rhamilton89 said:


> So I'm guessing per application is the way to go... that's what I'll take from the responses


Per application. Or you can roll the dice and bid it by monthly or yearly contract. If it doesn't snow or ice over much you can be way ahead $$. But it can bite you as well if it is a particularly snow/ice season. Also, you might open yourself up on insurance if slip and falls claims are not specifically negated in your contact.


----------



## unit28

3-5 trending . gfs forecast around Nov-12


----------



## Greenery

unit28 said:


> 3-5 trending . gfs forecast around Nov-12


Its going to be too warm!


----------



## PrimoSR

Hey guys - I have been out of snow removal for the last five years or so, but getting back in this year. I will have a loader at 55 and 169 right by Kare11. If anyone has a lot near there let me know, I can help with big storms, stacking, removal, etc.


----------



## snowman55

anyone have a salt depot in the south metro? I would swap access to ours in the north metro.


----------



## farmerkev

I've asked everywhere else so I might as well ask here too, looking for a shortbox for a superduty, 99-16 would work. Maybe someone put a flatbed on and has one laying around?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

No clue. #10degreescooler


----------



## MNPLOWCO

About 1/8 inch here in Minnetonka.
Haven't taped it yet. On grass and out door furniture. Roads here wet slick.


----------



## TKLAWN

Glare ice, good times!


----------



## NorthernProServ

.......


----------



## mnlefty

Anybody have a last minute line on a smallish loader to rent? We're striking out all over on something CAT 906 size... have a bigger one available that we'll have to go with if we can't find the right one.


----------



## Greenery

We sure are having a pretty lousy leaf pickin season.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Greenery said:


> We sure are having a pretty lousy leaf pickin season.


Yes, not good at all!
Only 42 left. Not Happy!


----------



## CityGuy

Round 2 of early mornings this week. 
Roads in my area aren't really that bad. 
Still snowing.


----------



## unit28

Was snowing so heavy on hwy101 couldn't see 30 ft. in front of me.


----------



## TKLAWN

Greenery said:


> We sure are having a pretty lousy leaf pickin season.


Strugglefest 20+18


----------



## Greenery

Did anyone get over an inch of snow?


----------



## Bluethumb

Greenery said:


> Did anyone get over an inch of snow?


1/2" SE Mn.. First salt run of the season for us.


----------



## mnlefty

Greenery said:


> Did anyone get over an inch of snow?


We have quite a few sites through the east side, say Maplewood through Woodbury in the 1.5 to 2 range. Sun is burning it pretty quick, but could have done without the blast from 6-8 this morning.


----------



## Bill1090

This weather is why people move to Florida....


----------



## CityGuy

Greenery said:


> Did anyone get over an inch of snow?


Yes 2-3 in Albertville, Otsego area


----------



## banonea

MNPLOWCO said:


> Yes, not good at all!
> Only 42 left. Not Happy!


I have 5 left. hoping to finish 3 on Monday and the others on Tuesday next week


----------



## banonea

Bluethumb said:


> 1/2" SE Mn.. First salt run of the season for us.


ware are you located at/ Rochester here.....


----------



## Bluethumb

banonea said:


> ware are you located at/ Rochester here.....


Rushford Peterson area. South of Winona


----------



## veggin psd

Something is totally back assward with today.
We are rolling on retail and multi unit homes now.
Safety meeting/breakfast for winter crew at the house at 9.30 AM.
Can't schedule snow events I guess.


----------



## unit28

Going to snow for 16 hrs here


----------



## banonea

unit28 said:


> Going to snow for 16 hrs here


Your way North correct


----------



## unit28

Yes sir..


----------



## Snow-Vet

1/2" of fluff in Ham Lake, and counting....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Salt run!!

Piece of cake in the new setup for this year.


----------



## Bluethumb

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Salt run!!
> 
> Piece of cake in the new setup for this year.
> 
> View attachment 186066


Nice.. Already pulled everything off the trucks after our little snow Friday. Anyone seeing any snow in the forecast?


----------



## Greenery

I'm pretty sure more salt has been spread than snow has fallen. It's absolutely insane, salt dust clouds everywhere. The streets are whiter from salt than the grass is from snow. All so you liberal cucks can get from point a to point b as fast as goddamn possible. Can't slow down and deal with even a speck of snow or ice cuz it might interfere with your protesting. It's no wonder salt prices are so high, all the cities and counties are buying and spreading billions and billions of pounds of it. Costing us millions and millions all while rotting everything out within site.


----------



## banonea

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Salt run!!
> 
> Piece of cake in the new setup for this year.
> 
> View attachment 186066


Nice set-up, about damn time... LOL


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Greenery said:


> I'm pretty sure more salt has been spread than snow has fallen. It's absolutely insane, salt dust clouds everywhere. The streets are whiter from salt than the grass is from snow. All so you liberal cucks can get from point a to point b as fast as goddamn possible. Can't slow down and deal with even a speck of snow or ice cuz it might interfere with your protesting. It's no wonder salt prices are so high, all the cities and counties are buying and spreading billions and billions of pounds of it. Costing us millions and millions all while rotting everything out within site.


Hey hey hey....calm down. My kids need to eat!!


----------



## veggin psd

2'F now. Dead calm. Most lakes should be skinned over in the morning.


----------



## banonea

Anyone in the red wing area looking for a account? I got a apartment complex I am looking to sub out. only 2 small 12' sidewalks to shovel, the rest is plowing.....


----------



## Bill1090

This year is starting out exactly like 2014.


----------



## Bluethumb

Bill1090 said:


> This year is starting out exactly like 2014.


I can't remember that far back. What was the rest if the winter like?


----------



## Bill1090

Bluethumb said:


> I can't remember that far back. What was the rest if the winter like?


At least here I had at least 1 plowable snow a week. There were quite a few weeks where it was 2 or 3. If I remember right.


----------



## Bluethumb

Bill1090 said:


> At least here I had at least 1 plowable snow a week. There were quite a few weeks where it was 2 or 3. If I remember right.


Now I remember... Didn't it snow like every Monday.


----------



## Bluethumb




----------



## banonea

Bluethumb said:


> View attachment 186245


I don't like that map…...make a different one.


----------



## Bill1090

Bluethumb said:


> Now I remember... Didn't it snow like every Monday.


Yup. Just like clockwork.


----------



## TKLAWN

Please go further south!


----------



## Bill1090

Yesterday at this time I was at 1-2, then it went to 2-3 in the afternoon. Now I'm at 3-4.


----------



## banonea

Bill1090 said:


> Yesterday at this time I was at 1-2, then it went to 2-3 in the afternoon. Now I'm at 3-4.


We we're at 1-2 yesterday, now 2-4. Plow is hung and getting the last if the gear ready this morning


----------



## Bluethumb

Just have to move some equipment this morning and we are ready. My biggest issue now is that I bought a new skid loader this summer. I went from Bobcat ( hand / foot controls) to Kabota (pilot controls) . My operator has never run pilot controls. I hope he is a quick learner.


----------



## unit28

banonea said:


> I don't like that map…...make a different one.


The different ones are more snow your way later tonight


----------



## banonea

unit28 said:


> The different ones are more snow your way later tonight


I don't want to hear that.........


----------



## Bill1090

I suppose I should probably put some stakes out.


----------



## Chubby4Tubby

It's that time of year again me boys! Get your tubes of low temp out. Grease them wings!! It's white gold season. Big year coming, buy lots of grease


----------



## Polarismalibu

Chubby4Tubby said:


> It's that time of year again me boys! Get your tubes of low temp out. Grease them wings!! It's white gold season. Big year coming, buy lots of grease


Equipment takes grease?!?!?


----------



## Bluethumb

What I thought would take the morning we just finished this evening. Now the Weather Channel says around an inch. Not that I believe them but the way the day went I would doubt it. I'm going home for a couple beers, then bed. Hope everyone has a good and profitable event.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Channel 11 just showed a graphic that has the entire metro area as a 0 inch even down south as far as Eden Prairie. I hope they're right.


----------



## banonea

MNPLOWCO said:


> Channel 11 just showed a graphic that has the entire metro area as a 0 inch even down south as far as Eden Prairie. I hope they're right.


I hope it goes south of Rochester


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Done snowing here in Minnetonka. Dopler has given up this sector. Good luck down south.


----------



## Bluethumb

It's snowing


----------



## mnlefty

Nothing like a close call to push all the final prep work along. We got more done today than probably the last week. Still short a few shovel bodies, but we're infinitely more ready than we were yesterday.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

mnlefty said:


> Nothing like a close call to push all the final prep work along. We got more done today than probably the last week. Still short a few shovel bodies, but we're infinitely more ready than we were yesterday.


We've still got 20 cleanups left. Got 8 done today.


----------



## mnlefty

MNPLOWCO said:


> We've still got 20 cleanups left. Got 8 done today.


Given what appears to be total bust tonight we'll be sending some guys out tomorrow to keep hammering on the last few... should be able to wrap em up before Turkey day if next week holds decent.


----------



## Greenery

Thank you leaf gods. Now back to our regularly scheduled program of sucking leaves


----------



## banonea

mnlefty said:


> Given what appears to be total bust tonight we'll be sending some guys out tomorrow to keep hammering on the last few... should be able to wrap em up before Turkey day if next week holds decent.


Not a total bust
Let's pray for us southern boys here..........


----------



## Bill1090

Radar doesn't look that impressive.


----------



## banonea

Bill1090 said:


> Radar doesn't look that impressive.


That is my hopes......


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You guys really think you can get back to leaves starting tomorrow?

There is snow pretty much everywhere in the grass.


----------



## ringahding1

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> You guys really think you can get back to leaves starting tomorrow?
> 
> There is snow pretty much everywhere in the grass.


Yes, we are heading to take care of a few today.


----------



## banonea

Could have been a lot worse but still sucks, blown hydraulic line and lost reverse in the transmission on my sand truck.........


----------



## ringahding1

banonea said:


> Could have been a lot worse but still sucks, blown hydraulic line and lost reverse in the transmission on my sand truck.........


 Sorry man -- Tranny good tho?


----------



## banonea

ringahding1 said:


> Sorry man -- Tranny good tho?


I doubt it. I had this tranny dirty built about 4 years ago, it's been on its last leg ever sense.the truck's not worth a $1,500 transmission in five to seven hundred dollars labor to install it so looks like I'm buying a truck today


----------



## Bill1090

What a bust! Just enough to salt and plow the zero tolerance stuff. Mother nature just wanted me to miss opening morning.


----------



## Bluethumb

banonea said:


> I doubt it. I had this tranny dirty built about 4 years ago, it's been on its last leg ever sense.the truck's not worth a $1,500 transmission in five to seven hundred dollars labor to install it so looks like I'm buying a truck today


 I'm in the same situation. Went out about two months ago. Everything is so high priced that I figured it would be cheaper to fix. Hopefully get s couple more years out of it.


----------



## banonea

Bluethumb said:


> I'm in the same situation. Went out about two months ago. Everything is so high priced that I figured it would be cheaper to fix. Hopefully get s couple more years out of it.
> View attachment 186309


Unfortunately for me the truck's not worth sticking another transmission into. I think I might have found a truck that will work out, I can transfer plow mounts and everything over is what I'm hoping


----------



## Snow Captain

Looking to possibly get a SnowEx SS-4000 sidewalk broom machine? Anybody run one of these or have something similar ? How they perform? Any brand to consider besides Snow Ex ?


----------



## Snow Captain

Snow Captain said:


> Looking to possibly get a SnowEx SS-4000 sidewalk broom machine? Anybody run one of these or have something similar ? How they perform? Any brand to consider besides Snow Ex ?


BUELLER


----------



## Bill1090

Snow Captain said:


> Looking to possibly get a SnowEx SS-4000 sidewalk broom machine? Anybody run one of these or have something similar ? How they perform? Any brand to consider besides Snow Ex ?


Western has one but its probably the exact same thing. I say give er. It's only money.


----------



## Bill1090

Bluethumb said:


> I'm in the same situation. Went out about two months ago. Everything is so high priced that I figured it would be cheaper to fix. Hopefully get s couple more years out of it.
> View attachment 186309


What's up with the PVC attached to the back blade?


----------



## Bluethumb

Bill1090 said:


> What's up with the PVC attached to the back blade?


Liquid deicing


----------



## Bluethumb




----------



## banonea

Bluethumb said:


> View attachment 186447


That looks like it would suck ass.......


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Bluethumb said:


> View attachment 186447


Oh crap! Get out the shovel.


----------



## Bluethumb

MNPLOWCO said:


> Oh crap! Get out the shovel.


That was two years ago. I'm to old for shoveling, so I just called a guy to pull me.


----------



## Bluethumb




----------



## Bill1090

Bluethumb said:


> View attachment 186447


Ahh I see. Looks like a slick set up!


----------



## Bill1090

Bluethumb said:


> View attachment 186457


lowred:lowred:


----------



## Bluethumb

If this does happen I have two Vikings/ Packers tickets for sale.


----------



## wizardsr

Snow Captain said:


> BUELLER


Nobody here. They're all on facebook...


----------



## Snow Captain

wizardsr said:


> Nobody here. They're all on facebook...


Whereabouts on Facebook ? I only come here in the winter time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Snow Captain said:


> Whereabouts on Facebook ? I only come here in the winter time.


Snow Pros - MSP


----------



## Bill1090

It looks like the next few days could get messy.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090 said:


> It looks like the next few days could get messy.


Congrats!!


----------



## Green Grass

Test test 1 2 does this thing still work.


----------



## banonea

Green Grass said:


> Test test 1 2 does this thing still work.


Yep


----------



## Greenery

One of the best days of the fall! Taking the leaf box off!


----------



## TKLAWN

Remember when plowsite was cool?


----------



## banonea

TKLAWN said:


> Remember when plowsite was cool?


When it snows, it will be cool again.......


----------



## Camden

TKLAWN said:


> Remember when plowsite was cool?


Yeah, I'd be willing to bring the place back to glory if they'd make me a moderator.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22




----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Less is better


----------



## Mike_PS

Camden said:


> Yeah, I'd be willing to bring the place back to glory if they'd make me a moderator.


thanks for the suggestion but we are fine on moderators...also, we have given you guys in this thread more than enough leeway to discuss weather, networking, pretty much anything, so seems fine to me


----------



## SnowSuit28

Looking past tonight's "clipper", here's NWS discussion per this weekend


Beside slowing the system down, the higher heights across Canada
will cut the arctic air off from the system this weekend, which
leads to a warmer system and a high deal of uncertainty with p-types
as we will likely deal with some sort of mix to all snow scenario,
though if this system were to get as far north as the Canadian, it
would be mainly rain. At this point given the strength of the ridge
to the north, we do not find the northern solution from the Canadian
very plausible, with a more southern track likely, which puts
the MPX area in a more snow situation. However, how much is pretty
tough to predict with any certainty. GEFS snow plumes (with 10:1
ratio) range anywhere from 0 to 13 inches at MSP. Though when
looking at the probability of getting 6 or more inches on the GEFS,
there`s a healthy swath of probabilities between 50% and 75% across
southern MN into western WI. This indicates there`s a pretty good
chance we`ll see a swath of 6-10" of snow when all is said and done,
it`s just a matter of where. Given all of the spread that still
exists, stayed with the blended forecast, but we will begin
mentioning the heavy snow threat within the HWO.


----------



## NorthernProServ

SnowSuit28 said:


> Looking past tonight's "clipper", here's NWS discussion per this weekend
> 
> Beside slowing the system down, the higher heights across Canada
> will cut the arctic air off from the system this weekend, which
> leads to a warmer system and a high deal of uncertainty with p-types
> as we will likely deal with some sort of mix to all snow scenario,
> though if this system were to get as far north as the Canadian, it
> would be mainly rain. At this point given the strength of the ridge
> to the north, we do not find the northern solution from the Canadian
> very plausible, with a more southern track likely, which puts
> the MPX area in a more snow situation. However, how much is pretty
> tough to predict with any certainty. GEFS snow plumes (with 10:1
> ratio) range anywhere from 0 to 13 inches at MSP. Though when
> looking at the probability of getting 6 or more inches on the GEFS,
> there`s a healthy swath of probabilities between 50% and 75% across
> southern MN into western WI. This indicates there`s a pretty good
> chance we`ll see a swath of 6-10" of snow when all is said and done,
> it`s just a matter of where. Given all of the spread that still
> exists, stayed with the blended forecast, but we will begin
> mentioning the heavy snow threat within the HWO.


0"-13", that is helpful....
That's like the doctor telling me I'm going to die one day too........


----------



## cbservicesllc

Hey this place is still here!


----------



## mnlefty

I miss it here a little bit... I know most didn't like the format change, but I still like it better than the facebook group/threads, and while I know there used to be tons of lurkers I liked the smaller group feel.


----------



## ringahding1

Barely 1/8" @ 4:30pm Stillwater


----------



## NorthernProServ

1/2" on blacktop lots

Looks to be pretty much done


----------



## ringahding1

NorthernProServ said:


> 1/2" on blacktop lots
> 
> Looks to be pretty much done


Man I hope so -- Perfect opportunity to teach one of my guys how to salt lots.


----------



## unit28

That NW system will probably drop in


----------



## TKLAWN

unit28 said:


> That NW system will probably drop in
> View attachment 186846
> View attachment 186847


So 1/2 inch, when?


----------



## Camden

Michael J. Donovan said:


> thanks for the suggestion but we are fine on moderators...also, we have given you guys in this thread more than enough leeway to discuss weather, networking, pretty much anything, so seems fine to me


Keep up the great work, Mike!


----------



## NorthernProServ

TKLAWN said:


> So 1/2 inch, when?


 I'm sure conveniently at 5am


----------



## unit28

Looked between 2-430Tonight: Snow before 4am, then a chance of snow and freezing rain. Low around 24. South southeast wind around 5 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. Little or no ice accumulation expected. Total nighttime snow accumulation of less than one inch possible.


----------



## unit28

TKLAWN said:


> So 1/2 inch, when?


Wont be surprised to see a little more than that here in cambridge.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Looks like 1 1/2 inches of snow here in Minnetonka at this time. Taped on road at 101 and 7. 
Snowing very lightly now and looks like it will be done around 2:30 am. We're heading out in 30 mins. My guess is 1.75 to 2 imches for
The lake Minnetonka area. Will double check measurements in 30 mins.


----------



## ringahding1

We got an 1" now & still comin down -- Stillwater


----------



## MNPLOWCO

1 inch Eden prairie at valley view and prairie center Dr. Lightly snowing.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

1.75 - 1.8 St louis Park 169 & 36


----------



## SnowSuit28

Right at 2inches St Louis Park


----------



## unit28

2 " elk river to camb.


----------



## banonea

We got around 1" in Rochester.....

Anyone got a guess on the storm this weekend?


----------



## Bill1090

banonea said:


> We got around 1" in Rochester.....
> 
> Anyone got a guess on the storm this weekend?


NWS has you at 4-6". Sounds like it'll be a wet heavy mess.


----------



## Bluethumb

banonea said:


> We got around 1" in Rochester.....
> 
> Anyone got a guess on the storm this weekend?


My guess is that it will rain more than predicted and snow totals will be low..


----------



## banonea

Bluethumb said:


> My guess is that it will rain more than predicted and snow totals will be low..


That is my hopes.....


----------



## Nordic_Youngster

What do you guys think about the storm on Saturday? I’m located in Excelsior!


----------



## Bluethumb

This doesn't look good . Hopefully it will change.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Bluethumb said:


> View attachment 186916
> This doesn't look good . Hopefully it will change.


Several of the models indicated
a northward shift with the snow, with the potential for a band
with 1+ inch per hour rates setting up as far north as the Twin
Cities late Saturday afternoon. While it`s likely premature to
entirely buy in on that scenario, do feel confident enough that
areas as far north as the Interstate 94 corridor should see
Advisory-worthy accumulations.


----------



## Bill1090

Bluethumb said:


> View attachment 186916
> This doesn't look good . Hopefully it will change.


No thank you!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If you are trying to get in on the Facebook page, you need to answer the questions.


----------



## unit28

It won't show me a question....❎


----------



## ringahding1

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> If you are trying to get in on the Facebook page, you need to answer the questions.


----------



## Bluethumb

Bill1090 said:


> No thank you!


I have a feeling this storm is going to end up like the one two/three years ago. The southern part of the state was supposed to get hammered, but the Metro ended up with 8-10"


----------



## unit28




----------



## Bluethumb

unit28 said:


> View attachment 186928


NOPE!!!


----------



## unit28

Bluethumb said:


> NOPE!!!


That's only part of this storm


----------



## unit28

I see a good chunk hitting metro into Anoka county


----------



## unit28

Where's Jim?


----------



## unit28

aloha


----------



## banonea

Sounds like things change a lot........


----------



## unit28

banonea said:


> Sounds like things change a lot........


Always.
Its a minnesota thing ...lol


----------



## CityGuy

unit28 said:


> I see a good chunk hitting metro into Anoka county


You think NE Wright gets more than the inch predictions?


----------



## unit28

CityGuy said:


> You think NE Wright gets more than the inch predictions?


Up West side of metro ?
Yes


----------



## unit28

Keep in mind that Sunday morning could have 30mph wind


----------



## CityGuy

unit28 said:


> Keep in mind that Sunday morning could have 30mph wind


Drifting should be fun.


----------



## Bluethumb

Snow just started.


----------



## andersman02

Anyone have any experience deleting on a 6.7l powerstroke? kinda wondering what tunes and if you did transmission tunes as well. Kinda worried about the tranny tunes w/ snowplowing


----------



## NorthernProServ

andersman02 said:


> Anyone have any experience deleting on a 6.7l powerstroke? kinda wondering what tunes and if you did transmission tunes as well. Kinda worried about the tranny tunes w/ snowplowing


Check out https://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/index.php


----------



## unit28

NWS will be re-writting another HWO......


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Got 1” in just over an hour in **** Rapids


----------



## Snow-Vet

1.6" in Ham Lake currently


----------



## banonea

First tater tot of the night walking behind a plow truck just about became a wet spot.... Are people just that damn stupid


----------



## mn-bob

banonea said:


> First tater tot of the night walking behind a plow truck just about became a wet spot.... Are people just that damn stupid


YES !!!


----------



## NorthernProServ

1.25" in the driveway from that down burst


----------



## Greenery

NorthernProServ said:


> 1.25" in the driveway from that down burst


Yeah I'm at 1.5 and haven't seen much snow far a while now.


----------



## banonea

We got between 2" to 3" here. Wet and heavy..... "The Prostitutes" earning her money tonight.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

1.5 compacted in Golden valley. 394 and Winnetka. 1.25 compacted Minnetonka at 101 and 7. Heavy.


----------



## unit28




----------



## unit28

Winds @ 30-40mph
SE Mn could be snowing to noon


----------



## unit28

Thinking we should make a new thread.


----------



## wizardsr

unit28 said:


> Thinking we should make a new thread.


Why, because nobody's here? Come join us on facebook, we don't bite. There's been hundreds of posts just on this storm, it's hoppin over there, and it's a lot easier for those of us who are constantly on the go to use versus having to log in here.


----------



## Bluethumb

Plowed anywhere from 2"-8" depending on location. Wet and heavy


----------



## Camden

Kare 11 just showed a skid steer that flipped over in Bloomington where the driver needed to be rescued because he was trapped. Was it any of you guys?


----------



## banonea

We plowed around 8" down here. 2 plows down, had to buy 2 new blowers. other than that, all good here


----------



## Bill1090

So what's the story with snow for this week?


----------



## banonea

last I heard it wasn't going to be much of anything


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090 said:


> So what's the story with snow for this week?


You might have some come Thursday, but it looks pretty blah for the rest of us.


----------



## Camden

Anyone viewing this thread from Paynesville? I've got service failure at a commercial account and need to make a change. PM me for info. Sidewalks, parking lot plowing and deicing.


----------



## Bluethumb

Christmas snow?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hopefully not. That always sucks.


----------



## wizardsr

Bluethumb said:


> Christmas snow?


Work's work, and money's money, take whatever we can get the way this month is going...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN said:


> Well it looks like we will get 2-4 inches by Tuesday morning I ure hope we don't get too much freezing rain as highs are supposed to be around freezing. The equipment has been patiently waiting since the 26th of November.


Sure seems like it's been that long.

Although I think you meant Wednesday. At least I sure hope not Tuesday morning. Always sucks getting decent snow on Christmas Eve.


----------



## Bluethumb

I know it's a week out and probably will change but it would be nice.


----------



## mn-bob

Merry Christmas 
Inline plowing !


----------



## unit28




----------



## mn-bob

Wow!


----------



## Bluethumb

unit28 said:


> View attachment 187875


Are you saying it's gunna be to warn to snow?


----------



## Bill1090

Bluethumb said:


> Are you saying it's gunna be to warn to snow?


La Crosse NWS says some flooding possible...


----------



## Bill1090

Blue thumb, do you do any work around Holmen?


----------



## Bill1090

John Dee says its gonna be lit:blob2::blob2::blob2:


----------



## Bluethumb

Bill1090 said:


> Blue thumb, do you do any work around Holmen?


No... but I do get construction materials from Beaver Builders Supply out of Holmen


----------



## Bill1090

Bluethumb said:


> No... but I do get construction materials from Beaver Builders Supply out of Holmen


Ahh. Must be someone else with a backblade. Dont see many around so I thought it might be you.


----------



## veggin psd

Bill1090 said:


> Ahh. Must be someone else with a backblade. Dont see many around so I thought it might be you.


I sold an older fixed wing Ebling to a guy in LaCrosse with a Chevy. I didn't think there were many back blades down that country


----------



## unit28




----------



## mn-bob

Merry merry Christmas to everyone!


----------



## Bill1090

veggin psd said:


> I sold an older fixed wing Ebling to a guy in LaCrosse with a Chevy. I didn't think there were many back blades down that country


I think I've seen 2 total. Might be the same company that has both.


----------



## Bluethumb

Bill1090 said:


> I think I've seen 2 total. Might be the same company that has both.


I have never seen one besides mine. Looks like this storm is going to be all rain for my area.


----------



## Snow-Vet

This place is dead, hmmm...


----------



## Bill1090

Bluethumb said:


> I have never seen one besides mine. Looks like this storm is going to be all rain for my area.


 I threw some salt down on 0 tolerance stuff. Now we will get 6".


----------



## Bluethumb

Bill1090 said:


> I threw some salt down on 0 tolerance stuff. Now we will get 6".


Oh no.. started snowing pretty good here so we put the plows on. Definitely won't add up now.


----------



## Bill1090

All this rain is seriously going to screw up my ice fishing.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

3 concrete inches on roads in Minnetonka at hwy 7 and 101. Heading out. Be safe!


----------



## wizardsr

Snow-Vet said:


> This place is dead, hmmm...


Facebook groups are replacing online forums. The local facebook group has hundreds of members, and saw hundreds of posts this morning.


----------



## Bluethumb

wizardsr said:


> Facebook groups are replacing online forums. The local facebook group has hundreds of members, and saw hundreds of posts this morning.


I agree with the Facebook thing, but this site has to survive.. I was a lurker for along time and enjoyed this thread... I would hate to see it go.
Anyway, we ended up with over an inch of rain... heading out in the am to hopefully do a little salting .


----------



## Greenery

Any reports for eden prairie last night?


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Greenery said:


> Any reports for eden prairie last night?


Ya,.,..zip. lightest of dustings. Did a salt job this am.
What does anyone think of Monday. Would like new years Eve off..but twc says about an inch in the am and less than an inch in the eve. Accunever says 3-6 for the event.?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

MNPLOWCO said:


> Ya,.,..zip. lightest of dustings. Did a salt job this am.
> What does anyone think of Monday. Would like new years Eve off..but twc says about an inch in the am and less than an inch in the eve. Accunever says 3-6 for the event.?


Somewhere in between.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Darts at the map as usual.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like 1-1.5" Monday afternoon.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Looks like 1-1.5" Monday afternoon.


Or not.


----------



## TKLAWN

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Or not.


Dusting to.5???


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Good, now I can have a restful new year!!


----------



## unit28

.A Winter Weather Advisory has been issued for west central and
central Minnesota from Sunday night through 6 PM CST Monday,
generally west and north of a Redwood Falls to Cambridge line,
where 3 to 6 inches of snow are expected.
-------
I'll probably get 1.5 to 2 here if that band cranks up. GFS has me at .26 QPF

Radar atm.....


----------



## unit28

Still have .20 QPF between now and midnight


----------



## mn-bob

Happy New year’s to everyone!


----------



## unit28

Stay safe y'all, don't stop believ'n


----------



## Bill1090

This might be the worst winter yet.


----------



## Bluethumb

Bill1090 said:


> This might be the worst winter yet.


I agree.


----------



## Bill1090

Bit breezy today.


----------



## banonea

anyone got a idea on the snow this weekend?


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Just watching some of the updates. You might get the northern fringes of the event.
Northing for the metro. Kind of a sad slow winter. Thank goodness for contracts.


----------



## banonea

MNPLOWCO said:


> Just watching some of the updates. You might get the northern fringes of the event.
> Northing for the metro. Kind of a sad slow winter. Thank goodness for contracts.


Yes sir......but winter isn't over.


----------



## Bluethumb

Moving North


----------



## Bill1090

Bluethumb said:


> View attachment 188718
> Moving North


They have no clue. Didn't say a thing about the freezing rain the last 2 days until it already happened.


----------



## Bluethumb

This is for the next 10 days combined. Three different storms. I bet we don't get half that.


----------



## Bill1090

Shifted north a smidge.


----------



## TKLAWN

10° cloudy


----------



## Bill1090

Looks like banos gonna have some fun.


----------



## Bluethumb

Just started snowing here. The weather people have us in the 3 - 5 range. I suppose I should put the plows on .....


----------



## Bluethumb

Just got bumped up to a winter storm warning . 5-8 now. Hell of a birthday present I guess.


----------



## Bill1090

Talking wind gusts of 20-30 tomorrow.


----------



## Bluethumb

Just measured 5 1/4" in Peterson MN . The radar says snow until 2am.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

1/16th to 1/8th of an inch in Minnetonka.
I'd be surprised to get to 1/2 inch here as it clears out around 1130.


----------



## Bill1090

2"ish and counting.


----------



## Bluethumb

Bill1090 said:


> 2"ish and counting.


Really. We are at about 6. We had a band around 5 or 6 o'clock tonight that dumped 2 maybe 3 inches


----------



## Bill1090

Bluethumb said:


> Really. We are at about 6. We had a band around 5 or 6 o'clock tonight that dumped 2 maybe 3 inches


Holmen has 3" La Crosse has 4ish.


----------



## Bill1090

Also it can be done snowing for the year now. Already sick of it.


----------



## TKLAWN

Sunny 0°


----------



## Bluethumb

Ended up having 6-8. We should be done before dark. Had one plow freeze up and my skid loader operator wants new tires. Other than that it was a pretty good day.


----------



## Bluethumb

Bill1090 said:


> Also it can be done snowing for the year now. Already sick of it.


Have you looked at the forecast for Monday / Tuesday?


----------



## Bill1090

Bluethumb said:


> Have you looked at the forecast for Monday / Tuesday?


Yeah. Sounds like a mess. NWS says snow and freezing rain.


----------



## Bill1090

App now shows 3-5" Tuesday.


----------



## Bluethumb

Bill1090 said:


> App now shows 3-5" Tuesday.


If that happens they might open the snowmobile trails. It would be the first time in about two years.


----------



## Bill1090

-14°. Brrr.


----------



## Bill1090

Bluethumb said:


> If that happens they might open the snowmobile trails. It would be the first time in about two years.


Looks like it could happen.


----------



## White_Gold11

Bill1090 said:


> -14°. Brrr.


This morning leaving "LOW".. another new pickup behind me within 2 degrees.. that's the coldest I have ever been in thank God no wind.


----------



## Bluethumb

White_Gold11 said:


> This morning leaving "LOW".. another new pickup behind me within 2 degrees.. that's the coldest I have ever been in thank God no wind.
> 
> View attachment 188938


Holy crap... That's cold!!


----------



## Bill1090

Weather idiots can't even forecast the temps correctly anymore.


----------



## Bluethumb

Getting ready for the next one. Winter storm watch now, up to 6"


----------



## Snow-Vet

The totals and times for this storm are all over the place depending on the source....


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Will the excitement ever cease?
1/2 compacted in Golden valley, 1/2 cmpacted in E.P., 3/4 compacted Minnetonka.
All taped this morning at 6-630am.


----------



## Bill1090

Bust!


----------



## Bill1090

Ended up with an inch....


----------



## Bluethumb

Maybe an inch for us.


----------



## Bluethumb

So what's everyone's thoughts on this Monday's storm?


----------



## wizardsr

Bluethumb said:


> So what's everyone's thoughts on this Monday's storm?


Might snow, might not, probably best to check on Monday... Meteorologists have sure proven themselves this year, think they're batting about .001 in the metro...


----------



## Bill1090

It's the big one!


----------



## Bluethumb

One thing's for sure, it's going to be cold. I see broken and frozen plows in our future


----------



## Bluethumb

And whole lot of diesel 911.


----------



## Bill1090

They predictions just keep going up higher and higher. 8-10 for everyone going into Monday.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

I just need 2 inches of light fluffy snow.
The rest can go elsewhere.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Wow this place sure is quiet now. Good luck to everyone tonight


----------



## unit28

Looks like it could be 8+ metro wide


----------



## Snow-Vet

unit28 said:


> Looks like it could be 8+ metro wide


Meh,
Weatherunderground still has north metro at about 5", they update every minute. Hope they're right....


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

unit28 said:


> Looks like it could be 8+ metro wide


I don't like that kind of negativity


----------



## Bill1090

Great day for the block heater to poop the bed.


----------



## jonniesmooth

Snow-Vet said:


> Meh,
> Weatherunderground still has north metro at about 5", they update every minute. Hope they're right....


I've found WU to be the most accurate and user friendly. They had us at 6-8" beginning of the week, now down to 3". Some others had us at 8-14" .


----------



## Snow-Vet

jonniesmooth said:


> I've found WU to be the most accurate and user friendly. They had us at 6-8" beginning of the week, now down to 3". Some others had us at 8-14" .


Totally agree


----------



## unit28

Oh boy......


----------



## NewEnglandSteelersFan

I’ve found that Accuweather is very accurate for us here in New England. The Weather Channel is a joke, all about drama. Weatherunderground isn’t totally wrong for us, but not quite right either.


----------



## Bill1090

unit28 said:


> Oh boy......


Uh oh!


----------



## NorthernProServ

unit28 said:


> Oh boy......


That's never good......


----------



## TKLAWN

unit28 said:


> Oh boy......


Yeah it's cold and windy. Blah blah blah....


----------



## unit28

Going to be a snow day tomorrow....
School's delayed or closing


----------



## Chris Rigsby

Update from WCCO 4 News at 6pm. Here in the Isanti County area we're supposed to get 3-6 inches by tomorrow


----------



## TKLAWN

VRAC?


----------



## Bluethumb

Just started here. Small flakes 5-10 predicted, my guess 6.5


----------



## mn-bob

Bluethumb said:


> Just started here. Small flakes 5-10 predicted, my guess 6.5


Where are you located?
Light snow in Champlin now .


----------



## unit28

All Saint Paul Public Schools and activities are canceled TOMORROW, due to the weather. Visit http://spps.org/weather for the SNOW DAY procedures in the staff winter weather plan........


----------



## Bluethumb

mn-bob said:


> Where are you located?
> Light snow in Champlin now .


SE MN. About 20 miles south of Winona. Rushford/Peterson area


----------



## Bluethumb

unit28 said:


> All Saint Paul Public Schools and activities are canceled TOMORROW, due to the weather. Visit http://spps.org/weather for the SNOW DAY procedures in the staff winter weather plan........


All the schools around here are gun shy from the last event. We were supposed to get 5-8 and got an inch.


----------



## Bill1090

Bluethumb said:


> All the schools around here are gun shy from the last event. We were supposed to get 5-8 and got an inch.


There's a few starting now. I should've been a teacher.


----------



## wizardsr

Bill1090 said:


> There's a few starting now. I should've been a teacher.


Why, so you can get a few days off every winter? LOL

My wife is a teacher, she works harder than I do for a fraction of the money we make in this business!


----------



## Bill1090

wizardsr said:


> Why, so you can get a few days off every winter? LOL
> 
> My wife is a teacher, she works harder than I do for a fraction of the money we make in this business!


You have a good point. Ok maybe a lunchdude.


----------



## Bill1090

Just noticed they are calling for winds up to 20mph overnight. That should make it fun.


----------



## NorthernProServ

NWS just cut totals by more then half


----------



## NorthernProServ

...............


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Just taped 1.75 - 1.85 of compacted minicrystal snow. Looking at traffic cams you can see quite a distance off so the sky is not dumping flakes of large size. It's dense crystals, like bages of granulated sugar. It is not wet heavy but it is dense so it has a compacted weight to it. I'm heading out in an hour for commercials then residential's then return in the evening for commercial reclean.
The trucks aren't covered with a lot due to wind blowing the dry crystals off.
Location: Minnetonka at 7 and 101


----------



## MNPLOWCO

At solid 2 inches at this time.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

2.2 to 2.4 Eden prairie at 212 and prairie center Dr.


----------



## EWSplow

Later than forecast?
We just started getting higher winds in SE Wisconsin. 
Timing is going suck.


----------



## Bluethumb

A good 6" here and still snowing at a good clip . Yeah the timing of this one sucks.


----------



## Bill1090

All of 8 and still coming down. What a mess!


----------



## unit28

Can't believe the model I was checking out was so lame....


----------



## Bluethumb

Ended with 8+. On a side note I bought a set of heated wipers.... Wow should of did it a long time ago.


----------



## Mebes

What brand wipers did you buy?
Every year I swear I'm going to buy a set, and every year I end up swearing at my wipers instead. Last night included.


----------



## Bluethumb

Everblades. I have not had to slap the wipers once.


----------



## Chris Rigsby

No school Tuesday & Wednesday . Wish I had a truck & a plow right now . I’ll 18 soon & hopefully working in the spring, I joined this site because I’m new to plowing even though I have gone out plowing with a friend & was just looking around to see what information was out there


----------



## unit28

Wow.......


----------



## Bill1090

Bluethumb said:


> Ended with 8+. On a side note I bought a set of heated wipers.... Wow should of did it a long time ago.


And here I thought I was a high roller with my special order Napa winter blades.

How bad is the install on the heated blades?


----------



## Bill1090

unit28 said:


> Wow.......
> 
> View attachment 189384


Just like being in Canada eh?


----------



## unit28

Bill1090 said:


> Just like being in Canada eh?


Nah....
The polar vortex broke. Going to possibly bring more stupid cold air through march


----------



## Bluethumb

Bill1090 said:


> And here I thought I was a high roller with my special order Napa winter blades.
> 
> How bad is the install on the heated blades?


Not bad at all. Took about an hour .


----------



## Bill1090

Its going to suck cleaning up drifts tonight.


----------



## TKLAWN

-23° -53°Wind chill 
Stupid


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Just got back from a clean up. Biting cold.
Have not plugged in the diesel this year but I just plugged it in. One more clean up at 6 am. The coldest part of the night.


----------



## Bill1090

Bit of a nip in the air.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Bill1090 said:


> Bit of a nip in the air.


Ya, I had to wear my furlined speedo with Crocks this morning to start the truck.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Did you see possible 40 on Sunday with possible rain? Load up on salt/sand for the follow day.


----------



## Bill1090

MNPLOWCO said:


> Did you see possible 40 on Sunday with possible rain? Load up on salt/sand for the follow day.


I show rain/snow Sunday switching to all snow Sunday night. Gonna be a mess with the hardpack.


----------



## Bill1090

Cold weather update: magnetic oil pan heater helps in the cold but just isn't quite good enough. I hate to give up my old trusty truck but next year it's going to be time to upgrade. Surprisingly the 18 RAM 1500 barely started. Those Mexican trucks just aren't made for the cold apparently.


----------



## Bluethumb

Had to pull the neighbor's car out of the ditch last night. I think it was only like -15 out but the wind was crazy. I don't remember getting that cold that quick in my life..... On the bright side only one truck gelled up this morning.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Jumped into the truck at home Depot. Seward and drive and almost hit the gas and decided to apply the brakes but they did not take. Tried to turn. Couldn't turn the wheel. Freaked out and hit the emergency brake and that slowed me down enough to avoid cars coming at me. Blew some high pressure hoses while I was in the store. Or blue them two seconds before I got out of the truck. Just got towed and in the shop now. Anything's that is slightly problematic will become a full problem in this weather.


----------



## Bluethumb

Had to plow a few drives that drifted last night. The truck and plow were making sounds I've never heard before. Slow and steady wins the race. Every thing I own with a motor is going to be inside tonight.


----------



## Bill1090

MNPLOWCO said:


> Jumped into the truck at home Depot. Seward and drive and almost hit the gas and decided to apply the brakes but they did not take. Tried to turn. Couldn't turn the wheel. Freaked out and hit the emergency brake and that slowed me down enough to avoid cars coming at me. Blew some high pressure hoses while I was in the store. Or blue them two seconds before I got out of the truck. Just got towed and in the shop now. Anything's that is slightly problematic will become a full problem in this weather.


Jesus! Hope you had a spare set of underbritches in the truck!


----------



## Bluethumb




----------



## Bill1090

Chilly today! Block heater magically started working. But my magnetic heater on the plow pump. Hopefully no blown lines today.


----------



## Bill1090

Slippery out there.


----------



## Snow-Vet

Looks to be shaping up to 8-16" by Thursday through 3 separate storms.....oh joy.


----------



## Bill1090

We lost 11" of snow in 2 days. Gonna be a mess when it freezes.


----------



## Bluethumb

This is going to be a long week. Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Bill1090

This is getting stupid. Freezing rain now.


----------



## unit28

WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM 6 PM WEDNESDAY
TO 6 PM CST THURSDAY...

* WHAT...Mixed precipitation expected. Total snow accumulations
of 4 to 6 inches *and ice accumulations of around one tenth of
an inch expected. Winds gusting as high as 35 mph.*

* WHERE...Portions of central, east central and south central
Minnesota.

* WHEN...From 6 PM Wednesday to 6 PM CST Thursday.


----------



## Bluethumb

Freezing drizzle all night. It's turning to snow now.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Looks like an early start today. Heading out in an hour or so. Finally some residentials first then finish in the middle of the night with commercial properties. The resy's will be happy that they are finally first.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Darn snow keeps back building. Maybe an additional hour before starting.


----------



## Bill1090

And another busy week coming up.


----------



## Bluethumb

Bill1090 said:


> And another busy week coming up.


payup


----------



## MNPLOWCO

2.1 inches taped Minnetonka at 7 and 101.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Now 2.8 of super fluff. Sun is shining through the the haze of flaked. WereW moving out.


----------



## banonea

Bill1090 said:


> Looks like banos gonna have some fun.


we did.........


----------



## Bill1090

8-14" up to 2"/hr snowfall. This is going to SUCK!


----------



## Bluethumb

Bill1090 said:


> 8-14" up to 2"/hr snowfall. This is going to SUCK!


Yep..... 6"-9" for us.


----------



## unit28

Oh boy....


----------



## Bluethumb

unit28 said:


> Oh boy....


Ok I'll bite.... What do you see?


----------



## Bill1090

Bluethumb said:


> Ok I'll bite.... What do you see?


That we are all screwed.


----------



## Bluethumb

Heading out at 3 am. Going to be a long one..


----------



## unit28

Friz Driz....

*TONIGHT*
Not as cold. A chance of freezing drizzle and snow in the evening, then snow, possibly mixed with freezing drizzle after midnight. Snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches. Near steady temperature in the lower 20s. Northeast winds 5 to 10 mph. Chance of precipitation near 100 percent.
*TUESDAY*
Snow. Snow accumulation around 3 inches. Highs in the mid 20s. North winds 10 to 15 mph. Chance of snow near 100 percent.

Plus 5to8" of snew here
Roch schools closed


----------



## Bill1090

Bluethumb said:


> Heading out at 3 am. Going to be a long one..


Counties around here aren't going out till 4ish. I'd like to kick every last one of those idiots right in the nads!


----------



## Bill1090

unit28 said:


> Friz Driz....
> 
> *TONIGHT*
> Not as cold. A chance of freezing drizzle and snow in the evening, then snow, possibly mixed with freezing drizzle after midnight. Snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches. Near steady temperature in the lower 20s. Northeast winds 5 to 10 mph. Chance of precipitation near 100 percent.
> *TUESDAY*
> Snow. Snow accumulation around 3 inches. Highs in the mid 20s. North winds 10 to 15 mph. Chance of snow near 100 percent.
> 
> Plus 5to8" of snew here
> Roch schools closed


Well crap


----------



## Bluethumb

Bill1090 said:


> Counties around here aren't going out till 4ish. I'd like to kick every last one of those idiots right in the nads!


Yeah, I wish we could work their hours.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

3.5 inches of snow taped at 345am Minnetonka 7 and 101

3.4 inches of snow taped at 4:12 am
Golden Valley 394 and Louisiana.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

4 inches taped Hopkins Main St.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

4.6 inched Eden prairie at 212 and prairie center Dr.


----------



## Bluethumb

6" in Rushford and still snowing.


----------



## Bill1090

9-12" depending where you are.


----------



## Bluethumb

QUIT SNOWING!!!!!!


----------



## Bluethumb

That was fun.... Do it all over again at 3am.
Must have got around 10" -12". And it is still snowing.


----------



## Bluethumb

And we're done... every thing went well . Have to say my employees were stellar on this storm.


----------



## Bill1090

That really wasn't too bad. A few residentials questions my decision to push them twice. Other than that, it was kind of fun.


----------



## Bluethumb

Bill1090 said:


> That really wasn't too bad. A few residentials questions my decision to push them twice. Other than that, it was kind of fun.


Yeah besides the million phone calls and texts the snow was kinda fun.


----------



## Bill1090

2-3" for Sunday.


----------



## banonea

Just throwing this out there for others that run the Western/ Fisher/blizzard Sanders… Douglas Dynamics, The manufacturer of Western/Fisher/ Blizzard and a couple of their plows that I can't remember, in their infinite wisdom when they designed these Sanders mounted the main computer on to the conveyor chain in the back can as you can see from the picture they corrode horribly. Many years ago I moved mine from the conveyor to the side of the hopper but it was still getting salt and sand and garbage on it. I've had to replace the computer one time already to the tune of $500 because of it. The 1 you see in this picture is only 2 months old and already was starting to corrode. This is what a buddy of mine and myself did in a matter of 2 hours. Much better design completely safe and sealed will never corrode.......... Why did Douglas dynamics not think of this. By the way, if anyone is interested in having this done to their sander, $500 includes all of the materials needed installed I would need your truck and sander for approximately 3 hours At my shop in Rochester..........


----------



## Bluethumb

banonea said:


> Just throwing this out there for others that run the Western/ Fisher/blizzard Sanders… Douglas Dynamics, The manufacturer of Western/Fisher/ Blizzard and a couple of their plows that I can't remember, in their infinite wisdom when they designed these Sanders mounted the main computer on to the conveyor chain in the back can as you can see from the picture they corrode horribly. Many years ago I moved mine from the conveyor to the side of the hopper but it was still getting salt and sand and garbage on it. I've had to replace the computer one time already to the tune of $500 because of it. The 1 you see in this picture is only 2 months old and already was starting to corrode. This is what a buddy of mine and myself did in a matter of 2 hours. Much better design completely safe and sealed will never corrode.......... Why did Douglas dynamics not think of this. By the way, if anyone is interested in having this done to their sander, $500 includes all of the materials needed installed I would need your truck and sander for approximately 3 hours At my shop in Rochester..........
> 
> View attachment 190407
> 
> 
> View attachment 190408
> 
> 
> View attachment 190409
> 
> 
> View attachment 190411
> 
> 
> View attachment 190412


I don't run those spreaders but that is a stupid place to mount them . Your design is much better. Haven't heard from you lately . How's all the snow been treating you?


----------



## Bluethumb

Bill1090 said:


> 2-3" for Sunday.


Just finished my last two drives today. Had to chain up for the first time in about 4 years. Fricken ice underneath was horrible. Ready for the next one.


----------



## Bluethumb

Over 3" and still snowing in Rushford.


----------



## Bill1090

Ended up with anywhere from 2-4". Really wish my blower wouldn't keep eating belts up.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

1/2 inch of snow Hopkins. Main Street by and 18th


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Golden valley 394 and Louisiana 
1/2 to 0.6 snow at this time


----------



## MNPLOWCO

1.1 inch Eden prairie at 212 and prairie center Dr. At this time.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

1.5 inches taped Minnetonka at 7 and Williston.


----------



## Bluethumb

I'm to lazy to get out of the truck to tape it. I would say 4 or 5 inches. And still coming down at a good clip.


----------



## Bill1090

4.2" away from breaking a February snowfall record.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

1.5 Minnetonka at 7 and Williston.


----------



## Bluethumb

1.5" in Rushford. 5" to 8" tonight. Blizzard warning. This should be fun.


----------



## Bluethumb

Bluethumb said:


> 1.5" in Rushford. 5" to 8" tonight. Blizzard warning. This should be fun.


8" to 12" now.


----------



## Bill1090

Injector acting up. perfect! Hoping for a bust.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Dry tongue as usual. Looks like we will get.......nothing?
Incredible split around the metro again.
Time will tell.


----------



## Bluethumb

No dry tongue here. 8 plus inches. Looks like it will be done snowing by 7.


----------



## Bill1090

This wind is horrible!


----------



## Bluethumb

This is absolute hell . Pulled the guys off. Starting at 3


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Bluethumb said:


> This is absolute hell . Pulled the guys off. Starting at 3


That must be horrific and amazing!


----------



## Bluethumb

MNPLOWCO said:


> That must be horrific and amazing!


My son and I had to rent a room in town last night because our township road hadn't been plowed. Still isn't plowed. We took our little tractor with a snow blower up to our road and blew about a mile of drifts to get home. The wife and youngest son were happy to see us.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Bluethumb said:


> My son and I had to rent a room in town last night because our township road hadn't been plowed. Still isn't plowed. We took our little tractor with a snow blower up to our road and blew about a mile of drifts to get home. The wife and youngest son were happy to see us.


There's a story for the future grand children!


----------



## MNPLOWCO

1.5 in down since 10 last night. So if you add yesterday's amount, my lots have 2.6 in in Golden Valley at this time.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

1.6 in Eden prairie at 212 and prairie center Dr. At this time. Taped


----------



## unit28

Just got back from rochester yesterday.
Totally glad I wasn't part of that big storm.
Place was still crap.

Talked to Banno 
sending him a prayer and good wishes for health and truck issues

Hopefully we are getting close to the end of this season's snowfall
Tomorrow's accumulation is going to be about 2" here in Cambridge


----------



## MNPLOWCO

2 is good! It's all I need.


----------



## SSS Inc.

TKLAWN said:


> VRAC?


Nobody knows what that means anymore.


----------



## TKLAWN

SSS Inc. said:


> Nobody knows what that means anymore.


#hotchicks


----------



## Bluethumb

Ended up with 4" down here. Nice easy push. Ben a great month and a half for snow. Nice to see the area full of snowmobiles. Looks like a couple chances for snow late week into the weekend .


----------



## lazyike

Who has a skid loader plow for sale.? Totaled mine looking for 8 ft


----------



## Bluethumb

SSS Inc. said:


> Nobody knows what that means anymore.


Please explain


----------



## Bill1090

Weekend looks like a mess.


----------



## Bluethumb

New toy. Might get to try it out this weekend.


----------



## unit28

Hmmmm


----------



## Bill1090

Bluethumb said:


> View attachment 191422
> New toy. Might get to try it out this weekend.


No more snow for the rest of the season now that you bought that.


----------



## Bill1090

unit28 said:


> Hmmmm


Uh oh


----------



## TKLAWN

Calm before the storm


----------



## Bluethumb

Looks like we are going to be on the warm side of the storm. Good luck to you guys up North.


----------



## unit28

Bluethumb said:


> Looks like we are going to be on the warm side of the storm. Good luck to you guys up on the North...west side.


Fixed it


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Slop fest tonight.


----------



## jonniesmooth

Ugly, we have a foot, going to get a couple more inches before midnight. At least it's a Saturday and its nice out. Hope we get through the route without the temp dropping too much.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

jonniesmooth said:


> Ugly, we have a foot, going to get a couple more inches before midnight. At least it's a Saturday and its nice out. Hope we get through the route without the temp dropping too much.


Hey smooth, were are you located?


----------



## MNPLOWCO

2.4 taped in Minnetonka at 101 and 7. Heavy wet concrete.


----------



## jonniesmooth

MNPLOWCO said:


> Hey smooth, were are you located?


Fergus Falls


----------



## MNPLOWCO

You are getting it! I have a sister in pelican.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Taped 3.8 Eden Prairie at 212 and valley view.


----------



## Bluethumb

I'm calling it.... Winters over..


----------



## TKLAWN

Bluethumb said:


> I'm calling it.... Winters over..


Man I hope your right but I kinda doubt it


----------



## Bluethumb

First time since mid January that all the plows are off. Kinda nice.... I will not put anything away till end of April.


----------



## Bluethumb

Not my shed or truck but, we had the job of getting it out. Surprisingly it started right up and drove out. Topper and roof took the brunt of it. Broke one plow light also.


----------



## jonniesmooth

IveI been told the Farmer's Almanac says 40" of snow for March. IDK about you guys but we got 12-16" of it this weekend.


----------



## Mebes

5.5 inches here...

Make sure your sump pump discharge lines are clear fellas, looks like over an inch of rain coming in the next couple of days.


----------



## Bluethumb

I don't don't think a sump pump will help down here. We are going to move our stuff to higher ground today.


----------



## Bill1090

Not gonna lie, its nice having time to actually fix everything right that's broken this year without scrambling.


----------



## Bill1090

Bluethumb said:


> I'm calling it.... Winters over..


Need I remind you of April last year?


----------



## Bluethumb

Bill1090 said:


> Need I remind you of April last year?


Nope.....I remember. What a pain in the a$$ that was. By the way all my snow will be coming your way in the next couple days.... in a liquid form.


----------



## Bill1090

Bluethumb said:


> Nope.....I remember. What a pain in the a$$ that was. By the way all my snow will be coming your way in the next couple days.... in a liquid form.


Appreciate the gift!


----------



## Bill1090

Pre emerge going down the first week of April at this rate.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's over.


----------



## Bluethumb




----------



## Bluethumb

I saw this on another site.... To good not to post.


----------



## unit28

Gonna snow Monday ain't it


----------



## TKLAWN

unit28 said:


> Gonna snow Monday ain't it


Haha! Not here


----------



## Bluethumb

This would be a mess.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bluethumb said:


> View attachment 192389
> This would be a mess.


It's further north tonight.


----------



## Bluethumb

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> It's further north tonight.


I hope it move up to Canada.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Not looking forward to that. Don't mind the revenue, but yuck.


----------



## jonniesmooth

Friday the extended for us was all rain. Saturday they changed it to 4-6" for Wednesday and 5-8" for Thursday.
This morning now no precipitation at all for the two days.
I'm fine with that.


----------



## Bluethumb

TWC has 5-8 for Wednesday, 5-8 for Wednesday night, 1-3 for Thursday and 1-3 for Thursday night. I'm sure it will change.


----------



## jonniesmooth

And now we are back to 1-4" both days. With the sun and temps in the mid 30's, we might get a push and salt on the commercial stuff and run through the residentials


----------



## Snow-Vet

I want to punch mother nature in her ***** mouth! Enough of this b.s.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So, if any of you guys wanna let me use your shovelers, that would be awesome.


----------



## Luther

I must commiserate you guys on this forecast. No doubt this really sucks. It’s a horrible thing. I hope you’re able to kick it’s ass. Good luck.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Probably 5-6 inches of slop.


----------



## jonniesmooth

Now they have us at 8-17" and 27 mph winds.


----------



## iceyman

Beautiful 60s and sunny today... enjoy the snow guys lol


----------



## unit28

NADA.....


----------



## Bluethumb

4-5 inches of snow in the higher elevations. 2-3 in the valleys. What a mess.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Any of you far suthern guys have an eye on what that is falling down around blue Earth or Mankato??


----------



## unit28

Back to yard work tomorrow.....


----------



## Bluethumb

Rain,sleet, snow, lightning, thunder and big winds. Nothing really accumulating..... Oh yeah power is out also.


----------



## jonniesmooth

Hard to say what we got so far maybe 5+/-. But the wind is putting up some good drifts.
I'm going out after supper, residential crew is starting at 10 pm.


----------



## unit28

Great weekend to be digging out
some lawn stuff & reorganizing


----------



## Bluethumb

NO AIN'T GOING TO HAPPEN


----------



## Bill1090

Chilly out there this morning.


----------



## unit28

So in 2012 the temp was 34f on 
August 24....
Hmmm.


----------



## mnlawns

unit28 said:


> So in 2012 the temp was 34f on
> August 24....
> Hmmm.


That would be nice...


----------



## unit28

Could see a shot in the 40s. for a low before August
Maybe....

.LONG TERM...(Sunday night through Friday)
Issued at 413 AM CDT Sat Jul 20 2019

A pattern change is on the horizon in the long term, as the large
scale flow transitions to ridging over the Intermountain west and
troughing over the eastern CONUS.

One thing I'm watching is the wasatch and Alaska...and the rain again


----------



## unit28

Anyone have a good place to buy hedge trimmers?
Friggen jungle around the house with 4" of rain the past week


----------



## unit28

The Wasatch has seen snow this past week....

Snow can be seen falling in the Bald Mountain Pass area of Utah, located in the Uinta-Wasatch-Cache National Forest. (Utah Department of Transportation)

In Wyoming, the NWS said a "potent early fall storm" was delivering "significant" amounts of precipitation to the area through Wednesday night, including rain that is forecast to turn to snow and continue throughout the day.


----------



## banonea

What has everyone been up to this summer...…..


----------



## banonea

So what are you seeing for this year unit?


----------



## unit28

Get the sprinklers blown out...soon!


----------



## unit28

Some possibilities ....out on ext fcst


----------



## Bluethumb

unit28 said:


> Some possibilities ....out on ext fcst
> View attachment 196120


Not yet. With all the rain this year we are way behind on the construction side. I'll take snow in January.


----------



## Bluethumb

Bluethumb said:


> Not yet. With all the rain this year we are way behind on the construction side. I'll take snow in January.


Kinda a double edged sword. I would really like this to make some money.


----------



## unit28

In northern Montana weather models are consistent with mountain top temps at 10,000 feet to plunge to the low teens with valley locations in the 20’s. Along the Canadian border and further north expect temps to drop into the single digits at summits of many ski areas.

“We might see upwards of 2 feet of snow in Glacier National Park by late Sunday” says Bob Nester from the National Weather Service in Missoula. Bob also went on to say “We are going to get close to breaking the record low temp of 20 degrees for Missoula on Monday”


My oh My......

Bet we see thirties here early part october
Who knows


----------



## unit28

WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM FRIDAY EVENING THROUGH 
SUNDAY AFTERNOON... 

* WHAT...BLIZZARD CONDITIONS POSSIBLE. TOTAL SNOW ACCUMULATIONS OF 
18 TO 36 INCHES, WITH LOCALLY HIGHER AMOUNTS IN THE MOUNTAINS. 
RECORD OR NEAR-RECORD COLD TEMPERATURES IN THE TEENS AND 20S WITH 
WIND CHILLS ZERO TO 15 ABOVE ZERO. NORTH TO NORTHEAST WINDS 15 
TO 30 MPH WITH GUSTS AS HIGH AS 40 MPH. 

* WHERE...NORTHERN ROCKIES, ROCKY MOUNTAIN FRONT, AND ADJACENT 
PLAINS OF NORTH-CENTRAL MONTANA. 


Wind chills down to 0-holy buckets


----------



## Bluethumb

unit28 said:


> WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM FRIDAY EVENING THROUGH
> SUNDAY AFTERNOON...
> 
> * WHAT...BLIZZARD CONDITIONS POSSIBLE. TOTAL SNOW ACCUMULATIONS OF
> 18 TO 36 INCHES, WITH LOCALLY HIGHER AMOUNTS IN THE MOUNTAINS.
> RECORD OR NEAR-RECORD COLD TEMPERATURES IN THE TEENS AND 20S WITH
> WIND CHILLS ZERO TO 15 ABOVE ZERO. NORTH TO NORTHEAST WINDS 15
> TO 30 MPH WITH GUSTS AS HIGH AS 40 MPH.
> 
> * WHERE...NORTHERN ROCKIES, ROCKY MOUNTAIN FRONT, AND ADJACENT
> PLAINS OF NORTH-CENTRAL MONTANA.
> 
> Wind chills down to 0-holy buckets


So I can put the shorts away?


----------



## unit28




----------



## unit28

Bluethumb said:


> So I can put the shorts away?


Just add a sherpa

Def ain't gonna need a shovel


----------



## unit28

257 PM MDT FRI SEP 27 2019 

...WINTER STORM WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT 
FROM 6 PM THIS EVENING TO 6 AM MDT MONDAY... 

* WHAT...HEAVY SNOW EXPECTED. TOTAL SNOW ACCUMULATIONS OF 15 TO 30 
INCHES AT LOWER ELEVATIONS
AND ..........

3 TO 5 FEET IN THE MOUNTAINS. 
* WHERE...PORTIONS OF NORTH CENTRAL MONTANA. 

That's scary....
Just think if we didn't have global warming


----------



## unit28

2' and its still cranking out the snow in montana. Supposed to keep going to Monday...


----------



## unit28

Hi y'all


----------



## unit28

The latest long range gfs looks like its filling in.

(Moving this way -attm)










Lets hope it dont


----------



## banonea

Bluethumb said:


> Not yet. With all the rain this year we are way behind on the construction side. I'll take snow in January.


I am with ya. still working on winter equipment and lawns at the same time.....


----------



## banonea

unit28 said:


> Get the sprinklers blown out...soon!


been telling my customers the same thing


----------



## banonea

Bluethumb said:


> So I can put the shorts away?


if you are as white as I am, leave them in the dresser.....


----------



## banonea

unit28 said:


> The latest long range gfs looks like its filling in.
> 
> (Moving this way -attm)
> 
> View attachment 196235
> 
> 
> Lets hope it dont


one of these days I will learn to read these things....


----------



## unit28

Its total amounts of snowfall
Accumulated of over the days between today and the end date on the top of the map.


----------



## starspangled6.0

82 degrees today... odd temp to be out working on snow equipment.


----------



## unit28

Good thing is, there's no snow forecasted.
Yet

However......I see sub freezing temps.
Somewhere in the upper 20's between 
Oct. 11-15.
If ya got alot of blowouts-
Its time to hit the go button.

Anyone coming through Cambridge?


----------



## banonea

looks like they are talking snow up north on Thursday/Friday...….


----------



## starspangled6.0

Nice... just picked up a new SnowEx tailgate spreader for the ToolKitty and a couple of new Toro 821 RC blowers. Can't wait to test them out.


----------



## unit28

Snow flakes on my met gen


----------



## starspangled6.0

Toolcat




__
starspangled6.0


__
Oct 3, 2019








Testing out the new spreader


----------



## NorthernProServ

unit28 said:


> Snow flakes on my met gen


Oh yeah


----------



## Bluethumb

NorthernProServ said:


> Oh yeah
> 
> View attachment 196359


Nope... not quite yet


----------



## unit28




----------



## unit28

Bluethumb said:


> Nope... not quite yet


3' up north forecasted at the moment....attm


----------



## unit28

If the track holds...
I would say this will be a dangerous storm
to say the least.
Looks like major impacts up north from me.
This map is the 500mb vorticity/storm track and has bombing potential written all over it


----------



## Bluethumb

unit28 said:


> If the track holds...
> I would say this will be a dangerous storm
> to say the least.
> Looks like major impacts up north from me.
> This map is the 500mb vorticity/storm track and has bombing potential written all over it
> 
> View attachment 196401


Is this for next Thursday/ Friday? We are way South but we are a good day of work from being ready. We started labor day.


----------



## Bluethumb

moving a little south


----------



## unit28

...looks like
Cold air dives in friday then possible snow accumulating saturday


----------



## unit28

Bluethumb said:


> View attachment 196403
> moving a little south


Or totally


----------



## banonea

Bluethumb said:


> Is this for next Thursday/ Friday? We are way South but we are a good day of work from being ready. We started labor day.


I could plow tomorrow if needed. not fully ready, but plows and blowers are for the most part ready. just got the front of my big loader back together, but need to install the new master cylinder in it and the sander convoy chain wont be in till mid week. still got 1 truck to rebuild the front end on ………..and we still got all clean ups to do.


----------



## unit28

Still have flakes on my met gen


----------



## Advantage

Damn, you guys are still at it! I have been gone for a while(3 years or so). Hello again to all the regulars and hope you guys have a good season.


----------



## starspangled6.0

Just think of how much snow this would be if the current system ran 20* colder.


----------



## Advantage

starspangled6.0 said:


> Just think of how much snow this would be if the current system ran 20* colder.


I don't want to think about that. 
We got 2" here so that means we'd have over two feet!


----------



## Bluethumb

This just showed up on my phone


----------



## Advantage

Bluethumb said:


> View attachment 196851
> This just showed up on my phone


Eh, I never liked light beer.


----------



## Bluethumb

Who else is seeing snow in their forecast for Monday night?


----------



## banonea

Bluethumb said:


> View attachment 196926
> Who else is seeing snow in their forecast for Monday night?


Suppose to be less than a inch here.....


----------



## starspangled6.0

Finally a dry stretch of weather...


----------



## Bill1090

Plows on, salters on, shovels have been found. Bring on the bust!


----------



## banonea

Bill1090 said:


> Plows on, salters on, shovels have been found. Bring on the bust!


I hope you are correct...….


----------



## Bluethumb

Bill1090 said:


> Plows on, salters on, shovels have been found. Bring on the bust!


Yep wasted the whole day getting ready. Oh well... I guess we are ready now.


----------



## unit28

Ready...


----------



## NorthernProServ

unit28 said:


> Ready...


Not for 2 more weeks


----------



## unit28

Should aerate I guess


----------



## Bill1090

Gonna be a long winter....


----------



## Bluethumb

Winter weather advisory
2"-4" of snow. 
Hopefully get a salt run out of it.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Bluethumb said:


> Winter weather advisory
> 2"-4" of snow.
> Hopefully get a salt run out of it.


Still have 20 fall clean ups. Glad it's south.
And then I would like some time off!


----------



## Bluethumb

MNPLOWCO said:


> Still have 20 fall clean ups. Glad it's south.
> And then I would like some time off!


We are finishing framing a house now. We have a 48 x 48 shed and 34 x 40 garage to frame. Winter is a month ahead of schedule. We don't want it quite yet.


----------



## Bill1090

Bluethumb said:


> Winter weather advisory
> 2"-4" of snow.
> Hopefully get a salt run out of it.


They keep creeping the totals up.. .


----------



## Bluethumb

Bill1090 said:


> They keep creeping the totals up.. .


I know. I have the full crew coming in tomorrow morning. Temps will let it stick but I still think it will be a bust.


----------



## banonea

Bluethumb said:


> I know. I have the full crew coming in tomorrow morning. Temps will let it stick but I still think it will be a bust.


I am hoping you are right. got all the gear ready but down 1 driver. he is still driving truck for a few more weeks. I am good wit a couple inches to shake down the equipment.


----------



## mnlawns

Was originally looking like 2"... now it looks like nothing :/ hopefully we get at least an 1"


----------



## Bluethumb

No bust here. 2+ inches and still snowing.


----------



## mnlawns

Bluethumb said:


> No bust here. 2+ inches and still snowing.


Whereabouts are you at?


----------



## Bill1090

Anything that wasn't pushed by noon melted.


----------



## Bluethumb

mnlawns said:


> Whereabouts are you at?


20 miles south of Winona.


----------



## Bluethumb

Bill1090 said:


> Anything that wasn't pushed by noon melted.


Not on the ridge. In the valleys blacktop melted gravel didn't. ended up with 2-3 in the valleys and 4-5 on the top.


----------



## banonea

we got around 3" when it was done...…..


----------



## Bluethumb

Friday night fun. Rebuilding my son's front end. Tell me again why we do this?


----------



## TKLAWN

Wasn’t sure if this thread still existed!
34°


----------



## Bluethumb

TKLAWN said:


> Wasn't sure if this thread still existed!
> 34°


You started this.... I've followed for many years. The Facebook thing is a joke. Nice to see you back..


----------



## banonea

Bluethumb said:


> Friday night fun. Rebuilding my son's front end. Tell me again why we do this?
> View attachment 197383


the joys of having a shop. been in mine every day since July working on stuff...……..


----------



## banonea

Bluethumb said:


> You started this.... I've followed for many years. The Facebook thing is a joke. Nice to see you back..


Thumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## Bluethumb

235/85-16 copper m+s tires on my son's truck. They are hideous on the truck but hopefully they'll do well. 8.5 v blade and 16' Ebling backblade.


----------



## banonea

Got a question for the group. I am looking at buying another lawn/snow company in my area. I was wondering is anyone has done this before and how you priced out what it is worth. looking at buying all equipment and accounts. looking to keep his employees as well...….any advise.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

Heads up from the National Weather Service Discussion & John Dee as far as an upcoming system for Wednesday night into Thursday morning. Hopefully it's a bust.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bluethumb said:


> You started this.... I've followed for many years. The Facebook thing is a joke. Nice to see you back..


Check your messages or your conversations or whatever. I sent you a message.


----------



## TKLAWN

Bluethumb said:


> You started this.... I've followed for many years. The Facebook thing is a joke. Nice to see you back..


Never left, just not much going on here anymore.
30°


----------



## Bluethumb

TKLAWN said:


> Never left, just not much going on here anymore.
> 30°


Still......can't let it die. I don't know, I actually learned alot from this site. Hate to see it go.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Bluethumb said:


> Still......can't let it die. I don't know, I actually learned alot from this site. Hate to see it go.


6-10" tomorrow night.....party time boys


----------



## Advantage

TKLAWN said:


> Never left, just not much going on here anymore.
> 30°


So what happened? I have been gone for quite some time. Did guys leave to another site or just slowly drop off over time?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

NorthernProServ said:


> 6-10" tomorrow night.....party time boys


I don't like how you party


----------



## unit28

Hmmm


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

unit28 said:


> Hmmm


Hmmm what?


----------



## jonniesmooth

NICHOLS LANDSCA said:


> I don't like how you party


Forecast ruined my 4 day Thanksgiving weekend in Duluth.


----------



## TKLAWN

Cafe this!
Who wants to buy a lawn& snow company


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

TKLAWN said:


> Cafe this!
> Who wants to buy a lawn& snow company


----------



## MNPLOWCO

jonniesmooth said:


> Forecast ruined my 4 day Thanksgiving weekend in Duluth.


Ruined my 4 day Lutsen Thanksgiving weekend.
I know the feeling.


----------



## Advantage

This kind of sucks.


----------



## TKLAWN

You interested?
Why not expand your service area?


----------



## NorthernProServ

TKLAWN said:


> You interested?
> Why not expand your service area?


Maybe he wants to buy two of them.........


----------



## NorthernProServ

jonniesmooth said:


> Forecast ruined my 4 day Thanksgiving weekend in Duluth.


It's Pretty crazy up there

https://m.facebook.com/groups/268456833667668?view=permalink&id=750830045430342&source=48


----------



## banonea

TKLAWN said:


> Cafe this!
> Who wants to buy a lawn& snow company


If you were in Rochester...….


----------



## Bill1090

"Less than 1/2" turned into 1 1/2".


----------



## jonniesmooth

Nothing like 5-8" between 1 am and 4am to screw up your day.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Bill1090 said:


> "Less than 1/2" turned into 1 1/2".


Samsies


----------



## Deershack

Merry Christmas to all


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Merry Christmas to you. This weekend looks interesting according to the weather channel. 3-5 Saturday 1-3 Sunday at 70-80%,
Msp area.


----------



## jonniesmooth

MNPLOWCO said:


> Merry Christmas to you. This weekend looks interesting according to the weather channel. 3-5 Saturday 1-3 Sunday at 70-80%,
> Msp area.


We have theater tickets for Sunday down there. Looks like we won't be using them, again. We are forecast the same 4-8" here, super snow Friday night into early Monday am. Oh well, nothing like doubling the monthly income right at the end of the month.
Merry Christmas!


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Now it changed to 1-3 rain/slop/ ice 
90%


----------



## banonea

nothing but some rain and some slop for Rochester...…..


----------



## jonniesmooth

Our 1" of mixed precip turned into nearly 3". But it did quit at 3am like they said, not a bad day. This weekend looks ugly.


----------



## AccuCon

Hi guys had a quick moment here is some latest model runs on the upcoming system

Saturday thru the New Year









Zoomed









Totals









Frz Rain








Sleet









The chill for the new year









Stay frosty


----------



## AccuCon

Technical Difficulties


----------



## Bill1090

Almost forgot it was still winter.


----------



## NorthernProServ

Bill1090 said:


> Almost forgot it was still winter.


Lol....not today!


----------



## NorthernProServ

He probably could get a few more plows out of that cutting edge.........what do ya think?


----------



## Hydromaster

It's a new line of light weight plows offered by the Swiss.

? Is that a hubcap or is that rim all dented up,
Never mind all is good, it has DOT #'s


----------



## EWSplow

NorthernProServ said:


> He probably could get a few more plows out of that cutting edge.........what do ya think?
> 
> View attachment 199421
> 
> 
> View attachment 199422


Must be a new mold board design too.


----------



## banonea

Here is to hoping everyone has a safe and profitable 2020...…...


----------



## TKLAWN

15°, snow


----------



## unit28

Oh boy.....


----------



## unit28

You see that snowstorm out on the horizon right?


----------



## unit28

Staying south attm.....


----------



## unit28

Starting to split 
...heading this way lil' bit


----------



## unit28

nws stalked me.....


----------



## unit28

Looks like 1st shot heavy snow w/ best chances 12th


----------



## unit28

If they phase we get enough in mn....that.
Should make up for January's lack thereof


----------



## unit28

Keep in mind that will be the first shot heading this way....


----------



## unit28

Been tracking this for awhile...getting tired

Yeha Noha


----------



## Bluethumb

unit28 said:


> Keep in mind that will be the first shot heading this way....


what is this weekend storm looking like?


----------



## unit28

Slush?
12 hrs to get couple inches.
looks like slop to me


----------



## unit28

Don't see it phasing by the 12th
So the second shot looks near the 17th


----------



## unit28

That next shot for heavy snow is nearly a foot looks like the 16th attm


----------



## unit28

Still very light snow here
1/4"


----------



## unit28

Totals just fell flat north of CR22.....again


----------



## TKLAWN

Oh boy!
-10 Clear


----------



## unit28

I'm calling it

Early spring...winters over


----------



## Bill1090

Cold enough for ya!?


----------



## unit28

unit28 said:


> That next shot for heavy snow is nearly a foot looks like the 16th attm


Ok...17th it is


----------



## unit28

End of month shearing
And this is huge....a deep column on the 26th
Bet it wraps warm temps up into the column


----------



## jonniesmooth

unit28 said:


> End of month shearing
> And this is huge....a deep column on the 26th
> Bet it wraps warm temps up into the column


Why is it always when we make plans?
Hopefully it's in your area and not mine. 
How much did you get from this last round? Friend in Buffalo said about can of Hamms deep, some further south, south east said 3-3.5 cans.


----------



## unit28

Not sure about canned hamms. But we got 3 cans worth


----------



## unit28

Beware the 26th though
Keep watching


----------



## unit28

That didn't last
GFS throws the storm in Iowa and delinquishes most of it


----------



## TKLAWN

unit28 said:


> That didn't last
> GFS throws the storm in Iowa and delinquishes most of it


Perfect!
4° sunny


----------



## Bill1090

Mowing by April 1st.


----------



## unit28

I'd agree with a cleanup


----------



## unit28

Without negative tilting
These storms look sheared
Phasing is not an even option for analyzing forecast equations at this time, because......?

So my thought is, will the next big weather pattern with a qpf of over .55 be all rain?hmmmm


----------



## unit28

Lawns are looking soggy today


----------



## PremierL&L

Want to share an opportunity to see a new product in person we are hosting a demo for Muskox Bi-Dirctional blower next week for the Twin Cities area. Here is a link to there video: https//www.youtube.com/watch?v=1jtiAYEHLPI Please email [email protected] to grab a spot. Feel free to share this with anyone you know who might be interested.


----------



## unit28

Commercial lots really opening up
Melt is here fosho...


----------



## Bill1090

One more storm?


----------



## jonniesmooth

Bill1090 said:


> One more storm?


Wouldn't rule it out, 30", 50 mph winds, a week of hyping it up and 3 days of closed interstates. Expect it 4 days before you have your first spring clean ups scheduled.


----------



## unit28

Going to be putting mulch down soon.
Hopefully before it starts raining more


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Just put the winter equipment away and now a winter storm warning. Of course.


----------



## TKLAWN

MNPLOWCO said:


> Just put the winter equipment away and now a winter storm warning. Of course.


Winter weather advisory
Let it melt!


----------



## MNPLOWCO

I stand corrected...and yes, melt!


----------



## unit28

All my neighbors are out cleaning up their lawns.


----------



## Bill1090

Winters over. WLCA says we are now "essential" over here. Time to let er buck!


----------



## jonniesmooth

2-6" for us in the forecast for Thursday. We'll see.


----------



## unit28

2-6? Meh....
Might as well say 1-8 possible


----------



## TKLAWN

https://www.change.org/p/governor-t...ed_by_id=f777aa10-bfa2-11e5-9cc0-e9a8306dafe4


----------



## unit28

There are some changes to workers who are considered "essential," which now includes:


Workers required to maintain basic operations and inventory of a business (ie. mowing golf courses)
Lawn care and landscaping workers
Workers supporting medical cannabis industry
Workers supporting garden centers and nurseries, provided retailers adhere to Minnesota Dept. of Agriculture guidance
Vehicle and ATV sales when carried out by appointment, and social distancing can be achieved


----------



## Ice-sage

Forecasted 8 to 12 inches. Just about 4 inches of heavy mud snow on our deck at the moment and still coming down hard. This is olmsted county. Just a bit north of rottenchester(rochester). We are heading out between 3 or 4 pm to hit it all once now to make life easier. Temperature over night tonight plus snow till 7am is supposed to be hovering at 18 to 20 degrees. Wind speed between 25 to 40mph. With that bringing the average night temp to a balmy 0-1 degree. High temp tomorrow of 30. 

Should be interesting to see how the city and county handle this. We strolled by the public works yesterday. They had a skeleton crew moving at a snails pace to start putting plows on municiple vehicles again. No way in H33L they are going to get them all outfitted and ready to roll. Hope the county is in better shape. Will be waiting for the exscuses to start rolling from the suits at the city when they drop the ball on this one.


----------



## Ice-sage

9 inches plus on the deck!

Watching the track of the storm we may get lucky. Possibility of snow tapering off before 6pm. Messaged all clients and all that replied are quite fine if we hold off and start at 6 tonight. Sounds good to us!


----------



## unit28

All I see are wet roads..not to bad of a birthday present


----------



## unit28

bunch of Outlaws today...
Happy Mothers Day .


----------



## unit28

heads up gents.

La Niña tends to bring in colder and wetter winter weather to the northern United States, including Minnesota. That's because the polar jet stream tends to stay a bit further north during a La Niña winter, bringing in frequent waves of colder weather and snowfall.

Twin Cities snowfall can widely vary during La Niña winters. For example, in 2010-11, during a strong La Niña winter, the Twin Cities saw almost 90 inches of snowfall, and three of the Twin Cities' four snowiest winters on record have come in La Niña years. And in the most recent La Niña winter of 2017-18, almost 80 inches of total snowfall fell.

45% chance of la nina in 2020
been watching forecast last two months and odds are increasing


----------



## unit28

Leading hurricane forecasts, including from the federal Climate Prediction Center, AccuWeather, Colorado State University and Weather.com, have forecasted an above-normal hurricane season primarily because of the lack of a hurricane-killing El Niño climate pattern.

CSU updated its 2020 seasonal forecast Tuesday and added an additional named storm for a total of 20 named storms, 9 hurricanes and 4 major hurricanes.

The average season has 12 named storms, 6 hurricanes and 3 major hurricanes.



....last time the record was set in 2005. In which Katrina hit


----------



## unit28

Going to be 50* Tuesday night?
Listening cicada songs attm.....


----------



## unit28

*Happening Now*
Storms are racing eastward through the Dakotas and Minnesota.

Those storms produced at least one wind gust over 100 mph late Friday afternoon. The 101 mph wind gust was measured along Highway 2 near Church's Ferry, North Dakota.

Trees have been uprooted and a wind gust of 73 mph was measured in western Minnesota, Friday evening.

Oh boy

Time to roll up the windows and tie the ducks down


----------



## unit28

Grand rapids mn...
Temps will be down into the 40's Wednesday morning


----------



## unit28

Possible large hail 5am northern metro


----------



## unit28

Should've went HRR


----------



## unit28

Mountain forecasting service OpenSnow is calling for somewhere between 6 and 13 inches of snow in the area of Rocky Mountain National Park between Monday night and Tuesday.


----------



## unit28

Going to be frost in Grand Rapids mn
Possible snow flurries around Wednesday


----------



## unit28

Do not winterize the irrigation yet.
Could be 90* near future


----------



## unit28

Oh boy.....


----------



## unit28

Time to start tracking ...snow in mn around the 19th.

Potential accumulation here around the 25th
Which im hoping will be rain if anything


----------



## banonea

Its that time of year again. How's everyone's summer been?


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Im watching for the 5-8" to show it's ugly face. Trees still at 20 percent left. Madly doing what fall cleanup we can. A wet sloppy yesterday didn't help. Plow is on and two calls for irrigation blowouts for today and one pool blowout. Another day in paradise


----------



## unit28

http://mp1.met.psu.edu/~fxg1/WXTYPE/loop25nc.html
One radar I'm eatching at the moment...attm


----------



## unit28

Click the link above...
Found the edit button, wich is hidden


----------



## NorthernProServ

Mother nature can kiss my.......


----------



## banonea

NorthernProServ said:


> Mother nature can kiss my.......


It could wait for a week or 2 with warm temps.....


----------



## unit28

435 AM CDT Sun Oct 25 2020

...LAKE EFFECT SNOW POSSIBLE NEAR LAKE MILLE LACS TODAY AND EARLY
THIS EVENING...

Nearly stationary snow showers are likely to develop this morning
on the southwest end of Lake Mille Lacs then shift eastward slowly
through the afternoon and evening. Highly localized heavy snow is
possible at times and rapid reductions in visibility should be
anticipated in very short distances on U.S. Highway 169,
Minnesota 47, and Minnesota 27. Several inches are possible if the
band of snow remains stationary for a period of a few hours.



As many times before....LES HAPPENS.
How cool is that


----------



## Ice-sage

If I ask please? could the weather report actually be right for this upcoming Thursday through Tuesday? You know we really need this barf snow to melt off by Thursday or Friday at the latest so we can get back on track with leaf removal.


----------



## banonea

Ice-sage said:


> If I ask please? could the weather report actually be right for this upcoming Thursday through Tuesday? You know we really need this barf snow to melt off by Thursday or Friday at the latest so we can get back on track with leaf removal.


We are hoping to get back on them tomorrow. we need a about a week to finish all up......


----------



## Ice-sage

These darned maple trees are holding on for dear life around here. I will cross my fingers and believe with all my willpower that the snow covering will melt today and the schedule could possibly resume tomorrow.


----------



## Snow-Vet

Just starting to stick in Ham Lake. W-underground has Blaine at only 1.6" total. Hmm....


----------



## unit28

Im agreeing with wunderground....
Im sure Bano isnt even getting a flake


----------



## unit28

https://preview-radar.weather.gov/?...WVudSI6dHJ1ZSwic2hvcnRGdXNlZE9ubHkiOnRydWV9#/
Beta Map
NWS experimental....


----------



## Ice-sage

South eastern part of the state is dead as a doornail. Surpised the absent winter desert opened up so there was an inch or 2 for that christmass eve and day thinghy. Hopefully the report for Tuesday into Wednesday gives us that 6 to 10 inches of much needed whitestuff.


----------



## Ice-sage

Downgraded 4 to 8. Some sites showing 2 to 4 now. If the estimates are anywhere near the predictions the last 2 months, means we'll probably get an inch.


----------



## jonniesmooth

They have us at 2-6"". The hourly snowfall adds up to 3.5" in 12 hours. Noon to midnight,with about another .5" between midnight and 5 am.


----------



## TKLAWN

6° clear


----------



## jonniesmooth

Just started snowing here.


----------



## Ice-sage

A whopping 1 to 2 inches max we got.

And our useless service provider(city) waits until people start going to work in the a.m. to start plowing/salting/liquid spraying. Talk about incompetent. The snow stopped coming down 9 hours earlier. I hereby terminate the city contract with the people. They are FIRED!


----------



## Ice-sage

Looks like winter is finally picking up. Roughly 6 to 8 inches in the last 3 storms over 12 days. A nice cold and powdery 2 to 4 inches yesterday. Still quite a bit slick on most roadways and cul-de-sacs because the more than useless city does not want to provide any paid for, in advance, services.

Here's looking for a 6 to 8 inch drop of cold powdery forecast for saturday into sunday morning!


----------



## Ice-sage

Well as I watch the radars, the new forcast is all over the place. 1 to 3. Or 3 to 6. Some are still swearing 4 to 8. I would prefer the latter...even a foot. Two of my teenage nephews arrived last night for a weeks stay and we'd like it to snow like wildfire. We need more base for the use of the toys and skiing/sledding locally. Also going to put them to work with us. They need the experience(they live in florida).
Anyone else cross their fingers with me?


----------



## jonniesmooth

Ice-sage said:


> Well as I watch the radars, the new forcast is all over the place. 1 to 3. Or 3 to 6. Some are still swearing 4 to 8. I would prefer the latter...even a foot. Two of my teenage nephews arrived last night for a weeks stay and we'd like it to snow like wildfire. We need more base for the use of the toys and skiing/sledding locally. Also going to put them to work with us. They need the experience(they live in florida).
> Anyone else cross their fingers with me?


Nope. I'm happy with <2" they have for us.


----------



## Mr__Plow

Hey all I'm just getting my footing in the industry and looking to network with a few local people. I started a tread in the networking section and was directed to cross post here.

Put me and my S185 to work (Minneapolis) | The largest community for snow plowing and ice management professionals. Find discussions on weather, plowing equipment and tips for growing your business. (plowsite.com)


----------



## Ice-sage

@Mr__Plow,

Welcome to plowsite! I am not up in the twin cities so I can't help you there. Your best bet would probably be to tap on posters names in this thread, that will generally show you where from Minnesota they are from and when was the last time they were active on the plowsite board. Then start a private conversation with them and just sit back and wait for them to get back to you.

As you can see the Minnesota weather thread has all but died so I am not sure how much help this thread will be any longer.

Good luck!


----------



## Ice-sage

Well we got roughly 3 to 5 inches of the fluffy white powder from last storm. We'll take it!

Snow forecast Tuesday the 26th was showing 6 to 10 on saturday and sunday this weekend. As of today it is now showing 4 to 8. We shall see how this forecast pans out when the shiney white crystals fall.


----------



## jonniesmooth

Our <2" on Saturday turned into 6"
Same forecast for this Saturday. 
See if they are right this time.


----------



## mnlawns

Mr__Plow said:


> Hey all I'm just getting my footing in the industry and looking to network with a few local people. I started a tread in the networking section and was directed to cross post here.
> 
> Put me and my S185 to work (Minneapolis) | The largest community for snow plowing and ice management professionals. Find discussions on weather, plowing equipment and tips for growing your business. (plowsite.com)


welcome, im from white bear lake area.


----------



## Ice-sage

After a fairly heavy wettish 3 to 5 inches a few days back, we are finally into the February deep freeze for 7 to 10 days. This morning was 18 below zero with a few mph of wind. Dogs did not feel like running this morning, but we humans did. Epically, with the right mask and outer garments, I'd still rather jog when it is below 0 than above 80.


----------



## Ice-sage

Really wierd. It has been super lightly snowing that tiny diamond flake snow, 90% on and 10% off for roughly 3 days now. The last 3 days when you get up in the morning, it is just enough snow to semi cover footprints and tire tracks on hard surfaces. More like half a quarter inch of beautiful really cold light fluffy stuff every day. But it adds up faster than the eye can perceive. We have went out twice in 3 days with just backpack blowers and stand on blowers to keep everything looking pretty and tip top. What we have noticed is maybe 10% of the commercial guys have done what we did. The other 90% have not. It makes us wonder how many of those 10% of companies charged clients up front for the entire season like we do. Gotta keep your word and your character in good standing at all cost when you charge up front fellas.


----------



## Ice-sage

Anyone go out about 6am and blow off that inch or more of snow we got this morning out of nowhere? (Thanks weather reports :hammerhead. Of course it all melted for the most part by noon-ish, but a contract is a contract is a contract.


----------



## TKLAWN

33° full sun


----------



## Ice-sage

58 degrees and sunny. Almost 90% of snow melted in a week. If it hits 65 degrees tomorrow all day and sunny, bye bye possibly the rest of the lingering snow on the ground. Spring has sprung?


----------



## Ice-sage

Oh joyous gloriousness! 3 to 6 inches expected from sunday evening through monday evening. Temps ranging between 25 and 33 degrees. But it is showing a high of 38 monday???? What the heck?

There is a reason our contracts end on May 1st in this wonderful state.


----------



## jonniesmooth

Last Tuesday it was nearly 70° here. Wednesday we were forecast 7.75" from 2pm through 1 am. It didn't start snowing till almost 5pm and didn't start accumulating till almost 8.
We ended up with 4-6" and a lot of 30 mph winds. So drifts everywhere.
We started our route at 10pm and were done by 4am.
I don't think this one is coming north enough to get us. We were on the edge in one model.


----------



## Ice-sage

Well it was a concrete snowMARCHmageddon. Sort of. Measurements were anywhere from 7 inches to 13 inches easily. Not to shabby for a 10-11 hour storm. 

The good news is that nothing broke or had issues. 

The bad news....and this is not taken lightly, the cities public works should be fired. All of them. Disband the company. Dissolve the corporate charter with the people of this municipality. Start anew and take the bull by the horns and never look back. My municipality is wholly incompetent. They are egregous and have malice intent with their behavior. I could write an entire post about how useless and incompetent they are and were, from just this one storm. And considering the city and county have received over 550 million bucks in the last 9 months of free dough(along with their regular budget, and now this years budget, they are entirely useless, monsterously inefficient, have zero concept of when to even start snow maintenance and overall dangerous to the people.

Just one example, when multiple people from mutiple cul-de-sacs call begging for us and willing to pay us to get them out and clear their entire cul-de-sac because of the city plows leaving an 8 foot wide 3 foot tall berm in the entrance to their cul-de-sac, and this is after the city short plowed (plowed the cul-de-sacs once already but made just a single swipe around the outside about 8 feet from the curb already, leaving a 2 foot tall berm 8 feet wide at the end of everyone's driveways going outward into the street, WHAT THE HE!!?) many, many, many hours(average of 8) after the storm. 

And we will usually get at least one or two more spring behemoth snowfalls between 12 and 18 inch storms.
God help us all...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Is this thing on?


----------



## Ice-sage

No. Everyone left. Heard a bunch went to bookface.

And some wierdo navy intelligence officer, with alterior motives, is clogging up the entire weather posting thread.

But alas. Rained on and off all night and into this morning. Heavy wet leaves all day. Supposedly 30 degrees overnight tonight. 

We spent overtime last week getting all the winter maintenence machines ready to roll. Be prepared early. You never know when the white stuff will fall.


----------



## Ice-sage

Possible flurries for Wednesday all day. Believe it when we see it I guess. Still got massive leaf jobs lined up for the next 3 weeks....


----------



## Ice-sage

Been raining since 3pm. 6:15 right now and absolutely downpouring. Rain gauge says over 1.5 inches already. Oh joy. Supposed to rain hard as heck on and off for the next 12 hours. If it gets cold enough tonight and in the AM...you know what that means. 

So yeah, going to be a zero sleep night tonight for me. Did leaves like mad from sunup till it started raining. 

Welcome to Minnesoda.


----------



## Ice-sage

6:50 am. Still raining. Non-stop since 3pm yesterday. A few times throughout the night you could hear the pitter patter of ice pellets trying to form. Monster wind gusts from time to time. 

Since the day is shot for leaves. Time to start snowstake armmagedon today I guess.


----------



## Snow-Vet

Anyone have any insight or guess as to how much of the Snow Saturday night will stick? Projected at 2.3" for North metro vicinity as of now. Like many here, we still have about 175 Fall cleanups. And my snow operation is not exactly ready to roll yet.


----------



## Ice-sage

@Snow-Vet

No weather app or person or anything can really be trusted today. Weather is so volatile now there is really no telling what may transpire. S.E Minnesoda went from 2 to 4 yesterday and now shows a trace to an inch tonight into tomorrow.

I feel ya. Half the crew is on leaves today. The other half is snowstaking like it is their last meal. You really should be ready for snow a month before the average 1st snowfall occurs. Good luck tonight!


----------



## Snow-Vet

Ice-sage said:


> @Snow-Vet
> 
> No weather app or person or anything can really be trusted today. Weather is so volatile now there is really no telling what may transpire. S.E Minnesoda went from 2 to 4 yesterday and now shows a trace to an inch tonight into tomorrow.
> 
> I feel ya. Half the crew is on leaves today. The other half is snowstaking like it is their last meal. You really should be ready for snow a month before the average 1st snowfall occurs. Good luck tonight!


Nothing sticking yet in the north metro, and the temp goes up to 32-33 for the time the heavier bands come through. Most sources sticking with 1-3", obviously not sticking but, Hmm....


----------



## MNPLOWCO

Pft.....back to bed. All asphalt just wet. Slick in some areas.


----------



## Ice-sage

I hear ya. Stayed up all night and a big dusting of wet junk. Did not freeze on the ground at all. Sloppy and wet and ungodly windy this morning running the dogs(4:30am).


----------



## jonniesmooth

We got 2-4", the 4" was from blowing, ground was still warm and the snow was cement.


----------



## Ice-sage

Worked out the best so far with no measurable snow. Still doing leaves daily. No rain or precipitation to hinder fall cleanups. Just 2 snow "scares" in the last 9 days. But it has been extremely windy making it so much colder than the real feel.

Getting anxious. Bring on the blankets of white!


----------



## Ice-sage

Anybody get snow? We got a bunch of 37 degree rain that started about 12:30 am and went till about 3 am. Wonderful start to December...(sarcasm)


----------



## jonniesmooth

We got something my drive in to the shop was behind a mile long line of cars doing <40 and on some corners my Yukon slid. Black ice the whole 9 miles.
If the mndot was out earlier, this was 7:30'ish, it didn't help. I passed one road patrol throwing salt about 2 miles from town. I met him at the same time a car spun out into the ditch.


----------



## Ice-sage

Fun times up there eh? What a difference a hundred miles north of us makes. The only spots where ice formed/were slippery here was on the sidewalks where our re-tarded city hired this company called notrippin-safe step, shaved down the concrete edges to sheer mirror finishes where they stuck up too much and could make ya stub your toe or trip. So now instead of just replacing 50+ year old sidewalks or just singular blocks to get them level again, where they are shaved down to create a level surface to the next block, there are 19,000 little concrete jump ramps all throughout the city. Absolutely the most useless way to fix concrete sidewalk blocks I have ever seen. Since they did this stupid idea, there are even more people out walking or jogging/running, lime scootering etc. getting injured all the time.

Look out for these goombahs.

http://notrippin.com/


----------



## Ice-sage

I know I know. Shoulda took that to the rant thread....


----------



## skorum03

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Is this thing on?


Haven't been on here in years. Looks like it isn't quite what it once was. I did see snow in the forecast for the weekend and next week though.


----------



## Snow-Vet

Here we go again with the 1-3" forecasted in my service area. But all that matters is what's on the hard surfaces....oofta.


----------



## Ice-sage

Another total bust for my area. Not a flake in sight. Probably going to have to start litigation against all the weather apps, news outlets, heck even the NOAA. They are all utterly useless and worthless. 

Case and point.
Stayed up all night expecting much colder temps(so they all said) and an inch of snow or so. The news outlets and all the apps were showing snow happening for over 5 hours. Never and not a single flake. 

Aboot 6am(all apps and NOAA and flight weather still showing snow for at least another 2 hours and 17 minutes) I decided to boosted board into town. A balmy 35 degrees. Took spare battery and charger and off I went. No trace snow anywhere. No frost on anything including vehicles and windshields. Boosted around town a bit. Then headed back home. Stopped at the local Hy-vee for in-house breakfast. Chatted up the old timers that hang out in the grocery store eatery every morning. They too were amazed how rediculous the news weather forecasts have become. Sieze the day huh.


----------



## Ice-sage

Well houda thunk. The sky has fallen. Tis snowing. Started aboot 6:15am. A nice 6°F outside. We'll call it microscopic snowflakes. More like tiny salt granules. Supposedly going to do this and taper off after 2pm. Supposedly going to be 29° by then. Will it melt? Will it blow away? Forcast(haha) is a half an inch to an inch. We shall see.

These 8 to 9 hour unpredictable tiny amout storms really stink. We call them "wait and bleed" events.

Woops almost forgot the celsius conversion(we have new overlords that own PS).

-14.44° C for everyone else.


----------



## Ice-sage

Still snowing. Driving around our service areas the average is 2-3+ inches(5-7.6+ cm). Never got close to 29°F(-1.6° C). The best kind of snow. Light fluffy powder. Heading out about 6pm. I love snow!


----------



## Ice-sage

Well after a grand 5 inches(12.7cm) of beautiful cold and fluffy 17°F(-8.33°C) white powder on Tuesday(Mardi for the frenchmens), today is starting off warm at 30°F(-1.11°C) and a little over 3/4 inch(1.905cm) of heavy sticky concrete slush so far. 

We shall see how it goes. It is supposed to snow off and on until 6am(0600zulu) tomorrow morning. Some estimates say 10 inches(25.4 cm). Some show 13 inches(33 02 cm) for the total storm wrap up. As long as we don't start getting 25-30 mph(40 to 48 kph) winds sustained this afternoon all should be quiet on the midwest tundra front. (Minus the concrete snow)


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Woodbury sucked last weekend.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sounds like lots of wind damage in southern Mn tonight.


----------



## TKLAWN

10°, clear


----------



## jonniesmooth

Back to back systems made for a long Wednesday, Thursday, Friday last week.
Cleaned up a few accounts this morning that aren't open on the weekends and now we are forecast to get 2.2" between 2 and 8 am tomorrow.


----------



## Ice-sage

Well we all missed the fun posting about the huge snowstorm we got over a week ago. Everything came true and worse from my last post on the 10 of DEC. I could write a book about it.

Yeah we also got clobbered with sheer insanity winds @LwnmwrMan22. So much tree damage everywhere. Still tree crews out cleaning up today. Saw tons of peoples fencing destroyed in every neighborhood. Was a wild ride.


----------



## jonniesmooth

jonniesmooth said:


> Back to back systems made for a long Wednesday, Thursday, Friday last week.
> Cleaned up a few accounts this morning that aren't open on the weekends and now we are forecast to get 2.2" between 2 and 8 am tomorrow.


Our 2.2 ended up being 5+.


----------



## Ice-sage

We are still alive and kickin' in bitterly cold Minnesoda!

Well after my last report of snowfall on December 10th, we got a whopping 13 to 18 inches around these parts. Was a joyous time I tell ya. Pretty heavy snow. We were begged by hundreds of residentials and many multiple commercial buisnesses to give them emergency service. A lot of other winter maintenence companys had breakdowns galore it seemed. We breezed through our residentials like nothing. We have in our eyes the bestest equipment for the jobs. Fantastic operators to boot. 

I asked the crew if they wanted to work as long as they felt comfortable. They were gung ho! Let them go home to sleep for 5 hours and back out we went for another 13 hours. Demanded all non client residentials to send a text agreeing to a rock solid liability agreement. None batted an eye. We all headed out.

Same with 14 commercial joints. Hit the ground running.

A lot of shoveling involved.

When all was said and done the gift within a week for all the extra work was a goldmine.
Everybody on the crew was welcomed and earned a multiple $K sharing of the labor.

Fast forward through a few small couple inch storms and we had 1-2 inches 2 days back. Bitterly cold(0 degrees at night) and crazy wind for both days straight. When we went out we were seeing 6 inches to a foot to 2 foot drifts in driveways. Huge drifts on sidewalks. Monsters in front of garage doors. Was a grand ole time fighting the wind. Had to go out the next day and scope everything out again. Did a lot of driftwork and city plowed in driveway and on sidewalk work again. For the second time we took on a ton of non client residentials and a few commercials. Was a great start to January. Hand over fist dough printing machine is on fire.

No broken implements or machines. Thank them lucky stars. 

Been through some really cold and windy last few days. Looks like we will get a respite for Saturday(maybe 25 degrees). All hands on deck Saturday to go over all machines and attachments with a fine toothed comb.

Hope your guys January is looking good!


----------



## Ice-sage

We're still alive here in Minnesoda...barely. What ever you do though, don't move here. The weather is terrible. Everyone is dying from the pandemic. Zombies are gaining ground on what is left of the living. It is mass hysteria all around.

On that note, we all of a sudden the last 2 days got a wierd 36°F(2.22C) and a 44°F(6.66C) days in a row. Enough wishful thinking and hoping though. Back to the fridgid freeze we go. 

A distinct probablility of 1-6 inches(2.5cm-15.25cm) of cold and blustery snow on tap for friday and into friday night-early saturday a.m. snow predicted.

Lord have mercy on our soles /s.


----------



## Ice-sage

The early morning started with ice sand snow. Roughly 1/8" to half inch. How pleasant....

Now 1 pm the flakes are falling at a decent clip. Not to windy thank goodness.

Storm expected ranging anywhere from 1 to 6 inches by 10 or 11 pm tonight. Gotta welcome the first real storm of the year with open arms and thirsty brooms and blowers and plows.


----------



## jonniesmooth

We had our first round the 11th,13,15-17.
I still had 4 clean ups to do.
We got about 6" when it was all said and done.


----------



## ellelubar

I need my street plowed and it's not being taken care because it's a dead end in my neighborhood but the city doesn't even salt it where I have to waste my home salt!😤


----------



## EWSplow

ellelubar said:


> I need my street plowed and it's not being taken care because it's a dead end in my neighborhood but the city doesn't even salt it where I have to waste my home salt!😤


Call your alderman. 
Or, don't pay your taxes, send a picture of the street rather than a check.

I'm not sure how it works where you are, but a permit is required for a private contractor to plow a city street.


----------



## m_ice

EWSplow said:


> Call your alderman.
> Or, don't pay your taxes, send a picture of the street rather than a check.
> 
> I'm not sure how it works where you are, but a permit is required for a private contractor to plow a city street.


Permits are over rated


----------

